# Pretend Chat 2.14



## Jacqui

This is the ever continuing thread about anything and everything. A thread to come, relax, unwind, laugh, share your pain and your joys among fellow tortoise loving friends.





*Happy Valentines Day!!*​
*Good morning!!*


----------



## Barista5261

Good Morning! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## Jacqui

*waves* Hi Amy! Big plans for your day?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone Happy Valentines Day! [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning to all!!!


----------



## Barista5261

Goin to check out this new grocery store that just opened called The Fresh Market. It's supposed to be competition to Whole Foods. So I'm gonna go check out their produce (should be reasonably priced organic stuff) [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] see what kinda goodies I can get for me and my sullies


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning to all!!!



Good morning! I was thinking you were off to Mexico?




AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone Happy Valentines Day! [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸



Same to you! Are you back home or in ID?




Barista5261 said:


> Goin to check out this new grocery store that just opened called The Fresh Market. It's supposed to be competition to Whole Foods. So I'm gonna go check out their produce (should be reasonably priced organic stuff) [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] see what kinda goodies I can get for me and my sullies



Checking out new stores is always fun. Hope you find some good deals and maybe even something unique.


----------



## Barista5261

This poem is also befitting for today. [PIG FACE]


----------



## bouaboua

My wife and I are coming home with two nice bottle of Tequila from Mexico. And yes, we are headed back to US at noon.




Someone care to come and share????


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> This poem is also befitting for today. [PIG FACE]



 I see the hand of Ken there. 




bouaboua said:


> My wife and I are coming home with two nice bottle of Tequila from Mexico. And yes, we are headed back to US at noon.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone care to come and share????



I wish! So did the two of you have a good time?


----------



## T33's Torts

Happy Valentine's day people! I'm making heart shaped Mazuri today.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Happy Valentine's day people! I'm making heart shaped Mazuri today.



I thought you just fed Mazuri yesterday? What you need are some of the red pellets (is that Marion?).


----------



## bouaboua

It is a business trip. My wife just tag along. We had a good time even for the business trip. Thank you for asking. We visit Mexico often. I have some very nice people I'm working with here. 

And the food is wonderful! ! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Evening all! I'm home and the first beer has been cracked open. Can't wait to see Karen's face tomorrow morning and I open a beer at 7:00 am. Lol. 
And happy valentines day ladies.


Wow! That post showed fast.




bouaboua said:


> Someone care to come and share????



On my way. Should I pick up limes, or do you have those covered?


Jacqui,
I like the 2.14 chat part. Most creative of you.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yummy.




Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's day people! I'm making heart shaped Mazuri today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you just fed Mazuri yesterday? What you need are some of the red pellets (is that Marion?).
Click to expand...


I almost bought some! But I doubt my picky sullies would go for it. I made little hearts for the sulcatas and 5 big hearts for the Russians. I forgot yesterday, so now its more for the idea.


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm still in ID, I will be home this afternoon. 


Hi Ken


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I'm still in ID, I will be home this afternoon.



Hope the visit up there went well. Do you and Randy have plans for tonight?




bouaboua said:


> It is a business trip. My wife just tag along. We had a good time even for the business trip. Thank you for asking. We visit Mexico often. I have some very nice people I'm working with here.
> 
> And the food is wonderful! ! ! ! !



Nice to be able to mix some pleasure in with the business. I have never been to Mexico.


Cute Tif. 

Morning Ken. Doing anything special for Karen? Are you getting into the hang of working overnights?


----------



## AZtortMom

The trip went well. All the news from the doctors was very good and I got to have dinner with one of my best friends and her soon to be husband. 

Randy and I are going to a nice Italian restaurant in Phoenix that we dying to try for sometime 

Do you have any plans Miss Jacqui?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Ken



Howdy Chainsaw!!! 
Here's a fun one for you, my high school guidance counselor had, at one time, rolled for the Thunderbirds.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> The trip went well. All the news from the doctors was very good and I got to have dinner with one of my best friends and her soon to be husband.
> 
> Randy and I are going to a nice Italian restaurant in Phoenix that we dying to try for sometime
> 
> Do you have any plans Miss Jacqui?



Glad you got some time with your friend and her guy!  It is a shame when a best friend lives so far away, so you can't do those quickie drop over for an hour to catch up type visits or to meet somewhere for a lunch. Italian sounds nice... and romantic.


----------



## Yvonne G

Living in a cave, as I do, when I read an above post from someone wishing us all a happy VD, my first thought was, "I wonder why they would want us all to have a venereal disease?"

Oh, right...Valentine's Day!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne,
A question about Misty. So Ava is about 2-1/2 yrs. and she is, and has always been, a mindless whiner. My question is, is Misty I whiner?


----------



## Elohi

Good morning all Happy Valentines day. I thought I'd pop in and see how my like minded pals were. I've had a super stressful morning so my heart has been cranky and I'm nauseated from trying to manage the stressors and my hearts reaction. More issues with a different etcher at my sons school. My ex's new live in is apparently force feeding my 13 yr old son (he will be 13 tomorrow) so that was upsetting.... And my 2 big kids loaded up on sugar at their dads and were acting like little crazy people this morning when he dropped them off. I kind of chewed his butt out for it and he agreed that he watched our daughter go from normal to nutty after eating cheesecake. :0/
Um duh, so stop letting them load up on trash!
Ok, so that's all barf worthy. On to tortles and happy things!
So I have a 2 yr old. 29 months actually. And she is super smart. So smart that people are telling me I should contact Mensa and have her tested. Isn't 29 months too young to test? I mean, 2 year olds aren't exactly compliant little people LOL.


----------



## Jacqui

Why is she force feeding him?


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Why is she force feeding him?



Because he didn't want to eat anymore. Apparently after school snacks aren't optional with this new live in girlfriend of my ex's. I have news for her, they are MY kids and she will treat them with human decency and respect or there will be problems. I will stop dropping them off after school and instead I'll make their dad come get them when he gets off work to avoid force fed snacks or alone time with her. I haven't even met her! My ex is an idiot though so he probably doesn't think it's that big of a deal. They are old enough to regulate their food intake without an adult forcing food into their mouths. Unfortunately they are picky kids. Especially my son, so I always insist they take a single bite of everything I prepare. But I don't make force food. They won't starve themselves for crying out loud. My son had a weight increase from spending too much time with his dad and I finally have his weight normal again by eating paleo when he is at home and school. I can't control what he eats at his dads though unfortunately. So the kids eat a lot of crap over there. And that's one thing...but force feeding a huge 13 yr old boy is ridiculous.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm thinking you raised a good, respectful youngman. I probably wouldn't have put up with.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy Chainsaw!!!
> Here's a fun one for you, my high school guidance counselor had, at one time, rolled for the Thunderbirds.
Click to expand...


That's pretty cool [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] I love vintage roller derby. It has changed so much


You are right Jacqui. I miss my friend. We worked together as flight attendants too so we had a blast. The passengers loved us together [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did you just offhandedly suggest in old? Funin you. But when she said you were a slacker and needed to be in class, you can bet you got there on time! She once broke a students finger. When he was walking away, he flipped her the bird over his shoulder, and she hooked it and twisted it. Snap. Oh the good ole days when a a teacher could teach respect and still keep a job. Hahaha


Hey!!! Where did everyone go?


----------



## mike taylor

Whats up Ken! My wife is a derby girl . She sk8 ' s for a team here in Houston . Gotta love them short shorts!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Why must we make a new pretend chat?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Howdy Mike. I'm a little punch drunk right now. I work graveyard and I'm still up just planning on taking cat naps so I can spend time with Karen like a real human this evening.
Pretend chat 2 needed to be closed do to malfunctions.


----------



## Barista5261

It was taking forever to load and it wouldn't flip to the new page automatically. At least for me. 

I FINALLY found dandelion greens at the new grocery store I checked out this morning! Whoooo! I've been looking all over creation for them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've yet to ever see dandelion greens in a grocery store. In the yard yes, store, heck no.


----------



## Barista5261

I never thought they were sold as greens in a grocery store until I read here that someone bought some. 

I am just waiting (im)patiently for all the grass in my mother in law's front yard to come back up along with all the glorious weeds. Then I can stop buying expensive grocery store greens


----------



## mike taylor

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Yvonne G said:


> Living in a cave, as I do, when I read an above post from someone wishing us all a happy VD, my first thought was, "I wonder why they would want us all to have a venereal disease?"
> 
> Oh, right...Valentine's Day!



Your so crazy! Funny also!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy Mike. I'm a little punch drunk right now. I work graveyard and I'm still up just planning on taking cat naps so I can spend time with Karen like a real human this evening.
> Pretend chat 2 needed to be closed do to malfunctions.



I know the filling . Worked a swing shift for 5 years . 12 hours on 4 days a week on days then 4 days off then 4 days on nights then 5 days off . My son is working for N.O. V. Nights but he loves it .


----------



## AZtortMom

I have to tell ya the people watching in the airport is pretty awesome. Just saying..


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> Why must we make a new pretend chat?



Because some folks were starting to get whiney.


----------



## Barista5261

AZtortMom said:


> I have to tell ya the people watching in the airport is pretty awesome. Just saying..



Airports are one of the best places to people watch. All sorts of people from every walk of life. 

My other favorite place is Disney. Lots of different people there too. Also super fun to see all the families and your groups that are all wearing the exact same shirt


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I have to tell ya the people watching in the airport is pretty awesome. Just saying..



I know.  I did some of that a couple of weeks ago... 




Barista5261 said:


> It was taking forever to load



This new one does not for me load any faster then the old one... just sayin'.  




Barista5261 said:
 

> I FINALLY found dandelion greens at the new grocery store I checked out this morning! Whoooo! I've been looking all over creation for them.



Does it feel weird to be buying, I mean actually paying money for weeds that most folks pay money to kill?


----------



## Barista5261

Jacqui said:


> Does it feel weird to be buying, I mean actually paying money for weeds that most folks pay money to kill?




Yep sure does. The only pesticide free lawn I have access to is currently dead/dormant. But when it comes back, it will be slam full of lush weeds [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] 

I did feel weird buying them, but I am still trying to find foods my torts haven't had yet to vary their diet. The sooner I can get them dandelions, the better [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] granted, they have not met a food they did not INHALE yet [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] guess that's one thing I lucked out with with how backwards the pet store started them out.


----------



## Elohi

I bought a bunch of dandelion so that we could eat them too. Oddly enough they are really good cooked. I love most greens so I wasn't surprised they were good hahaha. I have no weeds in my yard so I asked my neighbor if I could swipe weeds from her side yard. She of course was like sure! Hahahaha. She has mostly sow thistle smooth and thorny varieties and chickweed. Some clover and some inedible crap but there are some dandelions. I need to go prickly pair hunting. They are all over the place in south Texas. I guess I need a little portable blow torch to burnt the thorns off. I really don't want to be findings those all over the place :0/


----------



## AZtortMom

No kidding huh Jacqui?! Like someone carrying torts?  [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

Have you gotten to the stage yet, where your out harvesting weeds the folks seeing you look at you like your nuts?




AZtortMom said:


> No kidding huh Jacqui?! Like someone carrying torts?  [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



Hey ya know, as a matter of fact there was this tall red haired lady with some in these two clear plastic totes that day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yvonne,
> A question about Misty. So Ava is about 2-1/2 yrs. and she is, and has always been, a mindless whiner. My question is, is Misty I whiner?



Misty is very vocal, but she doesn't whine. If she wants to go outside (I have to go with her, so I sometimes just sit there watching TV and ignore her) she'll go to the hallway then come back and stand in the middle of the room and look at me. Then she'll go to the hallway, then come stand in the middle of the room and look at me. After several times, if this has failed to get me out of my chair, she'll go to the hallway and stand there looking towards the back door and yip. There's just no ignoring her.


----------



## Elohi

Oh yes. My neighbors think I'm completely crazy. But this is a good thing. Keeps me from having to be all social when I don't want to be hahahaha. 
I use fb to find the cool, not up-right people in my neighborhood and associate with them from time to time instead. You would not believe the crazy drama that can come from a neighborhood group page. Bunch a crazy entitled people thinking they live in the frippin' hamptons, driving bently's. Nope. Weirdos lol. I kid you not there is a couple in my area who actually told the rest of the neighborhood that their personal emergencies are more important than everyone else's children's and pets safety. Whattttt theeeee mcfuzzle? They speed and say it's ok because "it's an emergency". Um no. Drive the speed limit or less and follow the laws like everyone else, dbags. I am that annoying person who turns I to a neighborhood and starts driving 10-15 UNDER the speed limit out of respect for my neighbors. Kids and pets don't have a good understanding of speed and momentum. Or if they can be seen. That particular couple is without friends after that mess LOL.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> I have to tell ya the people watching in the airport is pretty awesome. Just saying..



I love to people-watch. And truth to tell, the airport is the best place to do it. Who needs to bring a book to pass the time when there are so many wierd, funky, strange and downright silly-looking people to watch.


----------



## Barista5261

@Elohi - you can always petition to have speed bumps put in your neighborhood. That'll force them to slow down or mess up the underside of their fancy cars 

Also with the prickly pear cactus, I do believe you can pull the needles out with a pair of pliers. It is my understanding that is possible in theory, seeing as how I have yet to get my hands on this elusive cactus


----------



## T33's Torts

Geez! Grab my phone and BAM 5 pages.


----------



## tort_luv_5055

So I was sitting here eating my pasta, when all of a sudden I hear this SUPER annoying noise, like a faint buzzing. It wouldn't go away. I stood up and started walking around, looking for where it was coming from. My first thought was a smoke detector , but it wasn't that. So I looked in the tortoise tank, and kid you not, about fifteen ladybugs were flying around in there! The buzzing was the wings on the glass! I realized that they must have had a nest in there and then the heat and humidity woke them up! Crazy right? I couldn't get a picture, but it was pretty amazing. The tortoise had a few on his shell under the basking light, he didn't seem to mind. After a little bit I shooed them all out, but it was really neat.


----------



## Barista5261

Hah that is neat! I have always liked lady bugs.


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> @Elohi - you can always petition to have speed bumps put in your neighborhood. That'll force them to slow down or mess up the underside of their fancy cars
> 
> Also with the prickly pear cactus, I do believe you can pull the needles out with a pair of pliers. It is my understanding that is possible in theory, seeing as how I have yet to get my hands on this elusive cactus



The pads I just burn off over the stove burner. Trying to get them all out with a pliers sounds like a lot of work... and for me, at lot of chances of getting those darn little needle hairy things into my hands.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy Mike. I'm a little punch drunk right now. I work graveyard and I'm still up just planning on taking cat naps so I can spend time with Karen like a real human this evening.
> Pretend chat 2 needed to be closed do to malfunctions.



""Real"" human. Aka semi nocturnal tortoise rancher...

Sounds normal to me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just woke up. I am groggy! Hoping I'm not grumpy from bring tired. 
So here's a question I just thought of. When my daughter was a tiny baby, 25 yrs ago, we had a baby bath that was like a giant paint roller tray. Are those still sold? I was thinking as a buried water deal out for the big kids.


----------



## T33's Torts

I dont think so Ken. But I remember those. You can use one of those things that go under plant pots. They sell really big ones. Burry it and it should work.


----------



## Jacqui

I like taking the tops of the outside trash cans and sink those down. I have been using one for four or five years on my bigger boyz and it has held up.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Currently I use a think black rubber horse feed tray. It's of a good size, I was just liking the ramp idea. I'll have to check out Goodwill next time I'm in town and I'm not being a vampire.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, man...do I ever feel old. Today, besides being Valentine's Day, is my daughter's wedding anniversary. So I called her to wish her a happy day, and I asked how many years she's been married now. 

32!!!​

I actually have a daughter that has been married for 32 years! Oh, woe is me.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, man...do I ever feel old. Today, besides being Valentine's Day, is my daughter's wedding anniversary. So I called her to wish her a happy day, and I asked how many years she's been married now.
> 
> 32!!!​
> 
> I actually have a daughter that has been married for 32 years! Oh, woe is me.



Your still a spring chicken.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I'm sure Yvonne feels like a spring chicken.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, man...do I ever feel old. Today, besides being Valentine's Day, is my daughter's wedding anniversary. So I called her to wish her a happy day, and I asked how many years she's been married now.
> 
> 32!!!​
> 
> I actually have a daughter that has been married for 32 years! Oh, woe is me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your still a spring chicken.
Click to expand...


Maybe she feels a bit like a Summer or Fall chicken now a days.


----------



## Kerryann

happy V day!!
Had a really bad day today. I think it was a combo of today and some pent up upsetness. Mike took me to a bar and I didn't eat today, not by design but by client timed meetings. I got stupid drunk. Then he took me to eat. I was full so I couldn't eat much. I cried. It was probably needed. I just got sick. Also probably needed. I was not on anyones most desirable Valentines date list. 
Also I was late home.


----------



## Elohi

Check this out!!! This graphic came from the news at 3pm today. 
It was in the 30's 2 days ago and in the 90's today. Crazy!!!


----------



## Jacqui

...but Kerry we still loves ya.. *hugs*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi,
I was just today commenting to a work make that we we're a solid 32Â°f warmer than a week ago. Bipolar weather patterns anyone?


Not as big a swing as you but 24Â° to 56Â° is a lot in these parts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think it hilarious that in as little as 3 posts, Tiffany and I can completely derail a thread.


----------



## ijmccollum

Holy cats Ken, 6 sulcutas!


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!!​*


----------



## ijmccollum

'Morning Jacqui. Woke early this morning and can't get back to sleep. I need lullabies but I am only managing to get crows calling outside and the dog guruffing at the early birds. I sooo wanted to sleep in.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> ...but Kerry we still loves ya.. *hugs*



Awww I love you guys too. 
I got up and made everyone breakfast this morning. I scheduled Ozzie a hair do. I need to talk to them about cutting his nails. I don't pay for nail grinding or tooth brushing because Ozzie gets his teeth brushed with his own electric toothbrush every other day. Also he's fine with regular nail clippers and hates grinders. His nails look like they aren't being cut and two broke. 
I'm watching team USA and Russia hockey in the Olympics. Team USA is team USA but some of our red wings are on team Russia. I'm feeling torn. This is a dang good game.
I threatened to get henrito groomed today. He was mad I put calcium on his food. He was all loveable and wanting pets till I brought out the white yuck. After that he wouldn't eat and gave me stink eye.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> 'Morning Jacqui. Woke early this morning and can't get back to sleep. I need lullabies but I am only managing to get crows calling outside and the dog guruffing at the early birds. I sooo wanted to sleep in.



Between the dogs and cats, I never seem to get to really sleep in any more. Sounds like we are both up, even if we aren't wanting it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Morning Jacqui. Woke early this morning and can't get back to sleep. I need lullabies but I am only managing to get crows calling outside and the dog guruffing at the early birds. I sooo wanted to sleep in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between the dogs and cats, I never seem to get to really sleep in any more. Sounds like we are both up, even if we aren't wanting it.
Click to expand...


Yeh, and now that the hubbie is up and showered, he'll be trying to get me out of bed so we can go get breakfast. It's going to be a long day. Maybe I can catch a nap this afternoon.


----------



## Yvonne G

As you may have heard, the President came to our town yesterday. I must admit, that THAT fact didn't move me at all, however, when I saw pictures on the news that Fresnans took of Air Force 1 flying over our city, and coming in for a landing at our airport, it nearly brought a tear to my eye. Can you imagine? Air Force 1 landed at MY airport!!! One picture that really got to me was one a gal took of the airplane as it passed over the roof of her house on low approach.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! ! ! ! 

Sleep much better on my own bed.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> Sleep much better on my own bed.



Amen!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> As you may have heard, the President came to our town yesterday. I must admit, that THAT fact didn't move me at all, however, when I saw pictures on the news that Fresnans took of Air Force 1 flying over our city, and coming in for a landing at our airport, it nearly brought a tear to my eye. Can you imagine? Air Force 1 landed at MY airport!!! One picture that really got to me was one a gal took of the airplane as it passed over the roof of her house on low approach.



I saw the news late last night too. He looks really old.............


----------



## AZtortMom

I sure the stress running the country would make anyone age much quicker..


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think it hilarious that in as little as 3 posts, Tiffany and I can completely derail a thread.



We should win some sort of medal.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> I sure the stress running the country would make anyone age much quicker..



I don't knowâ€¦ I was president of the Oregon Herpetological Society for 6 yrs and I don't know that it aged me any fasterâ€¦


----------



## Yvonne G

I was chopping up greens for babies this a.m. and got a bit too close to the heel of my hand, chopping off a slice of skin. Didn't bleed or hurt for quite a while. I guess it was in shock thinking I was so stupid! By the time I got all the tape and gauze and medications accumulated it was bleeding like a son of a gun, and hurt? Oh my! I now have a good excuse to stay indoors and play with my stamp collection!


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh boy! Glad you are ok! [FLUSHED FACE] Yvonne that smarts for sure! I'm getting outside and taking a stroll around Tempe town lake. It's suppose to be almost 90 today. I can't wait until the kids are big and I can take them down here for walks. They already get a lot of attention when they are in the front yard. Cars stop and passer-bys stop and want to pet them.


----------



## AZtortMom

Totally got busted taking pics of my dream car! Guy started to drive away hee hee!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Yvonne G said:


> As you may have heard, the President came to our town yesterday. I must admit, that THAT fact didn't move me at all, however, when I saw pictures on the news that Fresnans took of Air Force 1 flying over our city, and coming in for a landing at our airport, it nearly brought a tear to my eye. Can you imagine? Air Force 1 landed at MY airport!!! One picture that really got to me was one a gal took of the airplane as it passed over the roof of her house on low approach.



That is really cool




bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> Sleep much better on my own bed.



I will third this 




AZtortMom said:


> Totally got busted taking pics of my dream car! Guy started to drive away hee hee!



That thing is nice


----------



## T33's Torts

AHHHHHH!!!!!!! THE LIGHT! 

Erm. I mean Good Morning... umm... Afternoon.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Tiff *waves* it feels so good to sleep in


----------



## ijmccollum

Yvonne G said:


> I was chopping up greens for babies this a.m. and got a bit too close to the heel of my hand, chopping off a slice of skin. Didn't bleed or hurt for quite a while. I guess it was in shock thinking I was so stupid! By the time I got all the tape and gauze and medications accumulated it was bleeding like a son of a gun, and hurt? Oh my! I now have a good excuse to stay indoors and play with my stamp collection!



Your collecting stamps now!?! How's that puppy of yours?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> Hi Tiff *waves* it feels so good to sleep in



I was up at 8, then threw up, then slept in until 12. 
Something didn't agree with my stomach last night, and attempted to be let up 6 times. 
Anywho, *waves back*


----------



## AZtortMom

Yuck [DISAPPOINTED FACE]food poising is no fun. I hope you feel better..


Kerryann, I'm hoping after I pay my Jeep off in 13 months I can start saving money to buy one of those babies * fingers crossed*


----------



## Yvonne G

ijmccollum said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my! I now have a good excuse to stay indoors and play with my stamp collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your collecting stamps now!?! How's that puppy of yours?
Click to expand...



Hi Anita:

Did I tell you that I have a new puppy?  Misty is doing just great. We haven't undergone intensive training, but just going through the day-to-day living, she is picking up quite a bit of obedience. She will 'sit,' 'stay,' wait for me to go out the door first, 'leave it,' search out and find tortoise eggs, especially rotten ones (so far I haven't been able to un-train her of that). I just love this dog. I'm SO happy that I got her. 

Yes, one of our members here gave me his father's stamp collection to add to my collection. I have collected since the '70's and Stephen's dad's collection started way before that, so it is a welcome addition to mine. However, his collection is slightly different from mine. I mainly collected First Day Covers and plate numbered blocks of four commemoratives. While Stephen's dad's collection includes foreign stamps and cancelled stamps. I spent a lot of time yesterday on Amazon.com looking at philatelic collecting supplies and 'beginner' books (spent some $$$ too!). Do you collect stamps?


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tiff *waves* it feels so good to sleep in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was up at 8, then threw up, then slept in until 12.
> Something didn't agree with my stomach last night, and attempted to be let up 6 times.
> Anywho, *waves back*
Click to expand...


Wait that sounds like my night.. only it wasn't the food that got me . Mike wasn't mad at all at me today. I still managed to get all of my stuffs done today and didn't have the hang over too badly.




AZtortMom said:


> Yuck [DISAPPOINTED FACE]food poising is no fun. I hope you feel better..
> 
> 
> Kerryann, I'm hoping after I pay my Jeep off in 13 months I can start saving money to buy one of those babies * fingers crossed*





You can never have enough toys. 

What is this paying off a jeep thing? i thought you never pay one off, you just keep upgrading the one you have.  We have two jeeps. One is a garage queen but both are pretty much trailer queens. Mine is the queenier of the two of course.


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL! "queenier". 

*sighs* I have yet to eat anything solid, which is giving me a headache. But if I eat, I'm afraid its just going to come back up. If I'm not better by tomorrow then we're officially behind on the heated house build.


----------



## Barista5261

Have you tried eating just a plain soda cracker or two?


----------



## T33's Torts

I ate half of one, drank some of the rescue tortoise's pedialyte, (don't tell her) and then was good. Headache didn't really subside though.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kerryann said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tiff *waves* it feels so good to sleep in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was up at 8, then threw up, then slept in until 12.
> Something didn't agree with my stomach last night, and attempted to be let up 6 times.
> Anywho, *waves back*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait that sounds like my night.. only it wasn't the food that got me . Mike wasn't mad at all at me today. I still managed to get all of my stuffs done today and didn't have the hang over too badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck [DISAPPOINTED FACE]food poising is no fun. I hope you feel better..
> 
> 
> Kerryann, I'm hoping after I pay my Jeep off in 13 months I can start saving money to buy one of those babies * fingers crossed*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can never have enough toys.
> 
> What is this paying off a jeep thing? i thought you never pay one off, you just keep upgrading the one you have.  We have two jeeps. One is a garage queen but both are pretty much trailer queens. Mine is the queenier of the two of course.
Click to expand...





Yeah no kidding! This pay off is so the bank stops asking for a monthly payment so I can upgrade more [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany,
I claim full responsibility. I kept you up with my bantering. I be back on later.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ha! I was up attempting not to vomit. Reading and posting occupies me. I laid on the couch all day (after 10, after I fed the torts and moody rabbit).


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Today must be vomit day... Ellie (the dog) had diarrhea, then ate it, then projectile vomited it out of her crate. So I got to bleach mop the walls/floor... >.< 

She's going to the vet soon, but I'm not paying the ER vet cost tonight since she's fine other than that incident. 

On a less disgusting note, I ordered some baby shower items for a friend here (who also has a tort) and I've ordered a set of burp cloths that have turtles, a plush turtle rattle, and one of those turtle star projectors that fascinate babies/toddlers. Have to start the next turtle/tortoise loving generation early 

I'm planning on finding some cute turtle socks/hat and probably making a fleecey blanket too in addition to getting a few nighttime story reading books. Not buying diapers since sometimes babies are born between sizes and I'm sure family will send them enough gift cards to buy those. 

Anyone else with kids have any "must have" baby shower gift ideas? Preferably cheaper than strollers/car seats/cribs but still useful? 

After the baby is born we'll probably bring them a few freezer meals to help but they aren't having an actual baby shower and I just wanted to give them somewhat of that experience being their first child and all.


----------



## Jacqui

Well looks like you all were on good behavior while I was gone all day. My ex and I drove down to Wichita, KS to pick up a Squirtle and meet his lovely family. It was in the 50s right? Well guess what they already had going around their block? One of those trucks whose dinging bells brings cildren running for a popscile (sp?) or other frozen delight. They told me one of those treats is now going for $3!! :0


----------



## AZtortMom

Ooo! *raising hand* I don't have kids, but I know a diaper Genie is always a great gift




Jacqui said:


> Well looks like you all were on good behavior while I was gone all day. My ex and I drove down to Wichita, KS to pick up a Squirtle and meet his lovely family. It was in the 50s right? Well guess what they already had going around their block? One of those trucks whose dinging bells brings cildren running for a popscile (sp?) or other frozen delight. They told me one of those treats is now going for $3!! :0



I can NEVER guarantee that [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Barista5261

Yep, the ice cream man is a greedy jerk these days [POUTING FACE] 


I do not have any biological children of my own yet, but something that comes to mind is a baby first aid kit for your expectant tort friend [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] I have bought a few for various baby showers I've gone to. Johnson and Johnson make one that has baby nail clippers, mitts so they don't scratch themselves, and various other ointments and such.


----------



## T33's Torts

My aunt's baby shower is next weekend. 
I showered, but do not feel better. I have diagnosed myself with having a stomach flu.


----------



## Jacqui

Kim sounds like your giving some wonderful gifts! Sorry the dog is not doing so well still.


----------



## T33's Torts

The last time my ex- dog vomited, it was because he ate Chinese food.


----------



## AZtortMom

I hope you feel better Tiff. 

There are some Chinese food places out there that make me vomit too[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

We are pretty lucky our three "local" Chinese places aren't too bad. Not nearly as good as the Mexican one though.  Noel how was last night's Italian place?


----------



## AZtortMom

It was quite delicious [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]it was pricey, but excellent. I had lobster ravioli


----------



## Jacqui

That sounds like it might be good.


----------



## AZtortMom

Did you do anything special?


----------



## T33's Torts

*yells*
ME WANT SMOOTHIE!!!!


Ahhh.. but me no get no smoothie, because dairy products and nausea don't mix.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tffnytorts said:


> *yells*
> ME WANT SMOOTHIE!!!!
> 
> 
> Ahhh.. but me no get no smoothie, because dairy products and nausea don't mix.



You could have a fro yo smoothie made with my local non dairy fro yo. Also it's all natural. Or you could use coconut milk.
I made Mikey Mac and cheese with broccoli in it tonight. He probably thought it was naughty but it was so super healthy... Shhhh


----------



## T33's Torts

B- but Kerryannnnnn!!!!! That means I have to get up! My couch spot is so nice.

You should come over and make one for me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Coconut JUICE ! ! There are no teats on a coconut to produce milk. That's like almond milk. Really? Almondâ€¦milk? No wonder American kids lag behind the rest of the developed world in regard to reality. Ok. Rant over.


Come on! Where is everyone? I've got another wandering cattle adventure to share. This time with 10 cows. I've earned my hat and my name tonight.


----------



## ijmccollum

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Anita:
> 
> Did I tell you that I have a new puppy?  Misty is doing just great. We haven't undergone intensive training, but just going through the day-to-day living, she is picking up quite a bit of obedience. She will 'sit,' 'stay,' wait for me to go out the door first, 'leave it,' search out and find tortoise eggs, especially rotten ones (so far I haven't been able to un-train her of that). I just love this dog. I'm SO happy that I got her.
> 
> Yes, one of our members here gave me his father's stamp collection to add to my collection. I have collected since the '70's and Stephen's dad's collection started way before that, so it is a welcome addition to mine. However, his collection is slightly different from mine. I mainly collected First Day Covers and plate numbered blocks of four commemoratives. While Stephen's dad's collection includes foreign stamps and cancelled stamps. I spent a lot of time yesterday on Amazon.com looking at philatelic collecting supplies and 'beginner' books (spent some $$$ too!). Do you collect stamps?


naw, but I am still collecting rocks and gems. Am doing the clubs monthly bulletin since last September. Did I mention that I am a grandma now? Good to hear Misty is still being Misty.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning and here is to a GREAT new week!*




AZtortMom said:


> Did you do anything special?



No my Valentine's Day pretty much sucked. I had gone into town to pay bills and I was going to treat myself at my favorite Mexican place. Paid some house taxes and before I went to eat, I started texting my children. Well the youngest boy said he would be coming down with his gf (who has never been to our place). I went into heart failure because I hadn't done the housework for the week and with a eard of critters, it's amazing how dirty and how fast things can go. Well he then told me, that not in the house, just more the town as a whole. I offered to feed them lunch, but he said not until after they were ready to go back home. So I put off my lunch, to eat with them.  

I then went to buy something using my debit card, only to find it was missing... along with my drivers license.  Major panic time. So I spent the next several hours searching for where they may have fallen out of my jeans pocket (where I keep them). I didn't get to enjoy any time with the kids because I was searching for my cards.  Then I came to find out, they were going to be eating supper with my ex. (Up til then, the ex had not yet met my son's gf) I was still invited and we do stuff like this all the time, BUT this was Valentines day. I thought it might be a bit hurtful to Jeff, if I ate with my ex on such a day. So I turned it down. Which was good because my son didn't know, that my ex's one son and family would be joining them. This son really dislikes me.

So to sum it up... no hubby at home, lost my debt card and licese, didn't go to my Mexican place for lunch, turned down supper at Chinese place with my youngest and his gf and hadn't gotten to enjoy any time around my son or is gf.  Only thing good about the whole day was atleast I visually saw my son and got a hug from him and I did later find the cards.


Tif are you better this am?


----------



## Yvonne G

ijmccollum said:


> naw, but I am still collecting rocks and gems. Am doing the clubs monthly bulletin since last September. Did I mention that I am a grandma now?



Well, going along in the vein of one-upsmanship - I'm a great grama! My grandson and his wife had a little baby boy. What kind of grand baby do you have, and how old? Do they live close enough that you can spoil the baby?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Tif are you better this am?



I think so. I'm still in bed. I'm patting myself on the back for leaving the big-ish sullies outside. Now I dont need to turn on any lights.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! ! !


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> *Good morning and here is to a GREAT new week!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you do anything special?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No my Valentine's Day pretty much sucked. I had gone into town to pay bills and I was going to treat myself at my favorite Mexican place. Paid some house taxes and before I went to eat, I started texting my children. Well the youngest boy said he would be coming down with his gf (who has never been to our place). I went into heart failure because I hadn't done the housework for the week and with a eard of critters, it's amazing how dirty and how fast things can go. Well he then told me, that not in the house, just more the town as a whole. I offered to feed them lunch, but he said not until after they were ready to go back home. So I put off my lunch, to eat with them.
> 
> I then went to buy something using my debit card, only to find it was missing... along with my drivers license.  Major panic time. So I spent the next several hours searching for where they may have fallen out of my jeans pocket (where I keep them). I didn't get to enjoy any time with the kids because I was searching for my cards.  Then I came to find out, they were going to be eating supper with my ex. (Up til then, the ex had not yet met my son's gf) I was still invited and we do stuff like this all the time, BUT this was Valentines day. I thought it might be a bit hurtful to Jeff, if I ate with my ex on such a day. So I turned it down. Which was good because my son didn't know, that my ex's one son and family would be joining them. This son really dislikes me.
> 
> So to sum it up... no hubby at home, lost my debt card and licese, didn't go to my Mexican place for lunch, turned down supper at Chinese place with my youngest and his gf and hadn't gotten to enjoy any time around my son or is gf.  Only thing good about the whole day was atleast I visually saw my son and got a hug from him and I did later find the cards.
> 
> 
> Tif are you better this am?
Click to expand...





Awww Jacqui  Mine was awful too.

Ken, I know it's coconut water but for some reason people like the word milk. For me the idea of drinking another animal juice when we think its weird to drink human milk after a certain age is all very weird. I am weird though. 

Bettuce and Henrus have been out for a run today. They have such different personalities.
First I put down these fake tortoise statues. Henry went over and tried to make friends. Betty bit and humped them. 
Second if I wasn't over with him in the play area Henry would come stalk me over by the end he could get to nearest to where I am sitting. Betty could give two cruds if I am around.
Third Henry never goes potty on me or while he's out on a run, and Betty peed on me and then pooped on the floor.
My point is that while I love them both they are very different animals. 
Henry is wondering why the bear isn't in with him.



Betty is dominating a statue... don't worry she got them both good.



See the stalking?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! ! !



Good morning!


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Good morning and here is to a GREAT new week!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you do anything special?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No my Valentine's Day pretty much sucked. I had gone into town to pay bills and I was going to treat myself at my favorite Mexican place. Paid some house taxes and before I went to eat, I started texting my children. Well the youngest boy said he would be coming down with his gf (who has never been to our place). I went into heart failure because I hadn't done the housework for the week and with a eard of critters, it's amazing how dirty and how fast things can go. Well he then told me, that not in the house, just more the town as a whole. I offered to feed them lunch, but he said not until after they were ready to go back home. So I put off my lunch, to eat with them.
> 
> I then went to buy something using my debit card, only to find it was missing... along with my drivers license.  Major panic time. So I spent the next several hours searching for where they may have fallen out of my jeans pocket (where I keep them). I didn't get to enjoy any time with the kids because I was searching for my cards.  Then I came to find out, they were going to be eating supper with my ex. (Up til then, the ex had not yet met my son's gf) I was still invited and we do stuff like this all the time, BUT this was Valentines day. I thought it might be a bit hurtful to Jeff, if I ate with my ex on such a day. So I turned it down. Which was good because my son didn't know, that my ex's one son and family would be joining them. This son really dislikes me.
> 
> So to sum it up... no hubby at home, lost my debt card and licese, didn't go to my Mexican place for lunch, turned down supper at Chinese place with my youngest and his gf and hadn't gotten to enjoy any time around my son or is gf.  Only thing good about the whole day was atleast I visually saw my son and got a hug from him and I did later find the cards.
> 
> 
> Tif are you better this am?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww Jacqui  Mine was awful too.
> 
> Ken, I know it's coconut water but for some reason people like the word milk. For me the idea of drinking another animal juice when we think its weird to drink human milk after a certain age is all very weird. I am weird though.
> 
> Bettuce and Henrus have been out for a run today. They have such different personalities.
> First I put down these fake tortoise statues. Henry went over and tried to make friends. Betty bit and humped them.
> Second if I wasn't over with him in the play area Henry would come stalk me over by the end he could get to nearest to where I am sitting. Betty could give two cruds if I am around.
> Third Henry never goes potty on me or while he's out on a run, and Betty peed on me and then pooped on the floor.
> My point is that while I love them both they are very different animals.
> Henry is wondering why the bear isn't in with him.
> 
> 
> 
> Betty is dominating a statue... don't worry she got them both good.
> 
> 
> 
> See the stalking?
Click to expand...







Henry is so beautiful.


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL! Gotta love how torts make friends.


----------



## Kerryann

Oh I made banana cinnamon pancakes from scratch this morning.  Mike is making beer now too so it's been a busy day up in here.


----------



## T33's Torts

Busy.... Hmmmm... Its the complete opposite here. Nothing has gone on. I need to get a hold of my dad so he can go buy wood with me. He is the carpenter person, and I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I smell Bacon!!!! I went to bed way too early last night. I'm hoping it doesn't mess me up too much. I should be heading to bed right now, yet I'm planning the things I want to do. 

Happy High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday


----------



## T33's Torts

Wut. Today is Sunday?! Already?!!!! 
Awe nuts! I slept (and vomited) through Saturday!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Technically it's Monday for me. I slept all night and now I'm worried I won't be able to sleep later before work.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Technically it's Monday for me. I slept all night and now I'm worried I won't be able to sleep later before work.



Nyquil.. Wait zzquil.. Or Benadryl.. Or melatonin... Lastly alcohol


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning all!!! It's such a nice day here in south okc!!! We are in for 70 degree weather!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Technically it's Monday for me. I slept all night and now I'm worried I won't be able to sleep later before work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nyquil.. Wait zzquil.. Or Benadryl.. Or melatonin... Lastly alcohol
Click to expand...


Or bug Karen a lot. 

Eventually she'll grab a pan (or bat) and knock you out.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm having babies!!!!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Is this in Central Cal, or in SD? 
Congrats!!!!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having babies!!!!!!!



Yvonne that is such great news!!! Congrats! I want one!!! xD


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne, happy dance time!! Little Leo's?


----------



## Yvonne G

Central California...but as soon as these little leopard tortoises old enough to travel they'll be going to San Diego to be head-started by my tortoise partner, Will.


----------



## T33's Torts

You should keep a few!


----------



## Yvonne G

Naw. I've already had to divide my leopard yard into two yards so I can separate the SA's from the Babcocks. And I don't think what's left of the yard can take any more tortoises. It's just not big enough. Besides, I don't do well with babies. I'm too much 'hands-off' and babies need more attention than that.


----------



## T33's Torts

That makes sense. 
I would love to eventually get some baby Leo's, but the little 'catas here are a handful.


----------



## ijmccollum

Yvonne G said:


> Well, going along in the vein of one-upsmanship - I'm a great grama! My grandson and his wife had a little baby boy. What kind of grand baby do you have, and how old? Do they live close enough that you can spoil the baby?



You are such a showoff. Granddaughter here, 3 months old now. They are in town so I do get to see her weekly but that still is not enough. She is such a happy baby. Oh and yes, there will be spoiling. Her folks are in a nearby town so there will a double whammy of spoiling. 

And congrats on that great grandbaby.

Oh! And a big congrats on the baby torts, I just got caught up on the thread. How many are hatching - it looks like quite a herd.


----------



## T33's Torts

I missed that post. Was that on this thread? Who made that first comment?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning! And congrats Yvonne [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> Morning! And congrats Yvonne [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



Slept in, I see


----------



## AZtortMom

I wish  church and chores..


----------



## T33's Torts

I was close. 

I watched a some old corny comedy from mid evil times... I guess it stuck. I just made what could very possibly be the most stupidly written thread known to TFO.


----------



## T33's Torts

*crickets chirping* 

*clears throat*

Hi.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Come on! Where is everyone? I've got another wandering cattle adventure to share. This time with 10 cows. I've earned my hat and my name tonight.



Fine. No one asked, but I'll tell ya'all anyway. We had a family dinner with the inlaws and BIL&SIL's last night. Great time. Got home and an hour or so later, Karen and I head out to smoke on the porch. Of course, Ava has to come along to protect us, hahaha. She bolts off the porch barking, and I hear large animals walking in the dark on the gravel parking area. My first thought was the horses were loose. We had good winds last night, and maybe a snow/ice weak branch came down. 
I grab a flashlight, not the horses, 3 of our neighbors cows are out there. I head off to get behind them, and walk into 7 more deeper on the property. Mind you, these folks don't believe in dehorning their cattle, so both bulls and cows have horns! I start yelling at them and shoeing them towards the road and the open gate, but Ava wants to head them off and keep playing. It was a bit of fun. Didn't take too long, no one got hurt, and looking at landscape damage this am it doesn't look too bad.


Loving the quite country life!!!!


----------



## Kerryann

tortoisetime565 said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having babies!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yvonne that is such great news!!! Congrats! I want one!!! xD
Click to expand...


They are so cute 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on! Where is everyone? I've got another wandering cattle adventure to share. This time with 10 cows. I've earned my hat and my name tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine. No one asked, but I'll tell ya'all anyway. We had a family dinner with the inlaws and BIL&SIL's last night. Great time. Got home and an hour or so later, Karen and I head out to smoke on the porch. Of course, Ava has to come along to protect us, hahaha. She bolts off the porch barking, and I hear large animals walking in the dark on the gravel parking area. My first thought was the horses were loose. We had good winds last night, and maybe a snow/ice weak branch came down.
> I grab a flashlight, not the horses, 3 of our neighbors cows are out there. I head off to get behind them, and walk into 7 more deeper on the property. Mind you, these folks don't believe in dehorning their cattle, so both bulls and cows have horns! I start yelling at them and shoeing them towards the road and the open gate, but Ava wants to head them off and keep playing. It was a bit of fun. Didn't take too long, no one got hurt, and looking at landscape damage this am it doesn't look too bad.
> 
> 
> Loving the quite country life!!!!
Click to expand...




Wait how do they do property damage? Grass eating.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Henry is so beautiful.



I agree! I love the markings on his skirting, now I want one, too.


----------



## T33's Torts

""Grass eating demolition""


----------



## Yvonne G

Least you could have done was send them down your neighbor's driveway so they could ruin HIS landscaping!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> bouaboua said:
> 
> 
> 
> Henry is so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! I love the markings on his skirting, now I want one, too.
Click to expand...


Thanks, he is really a beautiful guy. Is it wrong for a male to have such a fabulous skirt?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

They destroy your landscaping that your wife lovingly cares for. Yvonne, I got in my truck and escorted them up to their place. They went off a spur road, so headed up to the house. I told the husband where they went, and he said, â€œguess I should close that gate." I was like, REALLY, ya think? Then he looked at how he was dressed(sweats) and started to sigh so pointed out that I was dressed the same but they weren't my cows. Turned, got in my truck and headed home.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hence why I will never own cattle. 

I have sulcatas though, which are very similar. 

I finally got to wear my new t-shirt I got at the Pomona show! Its a tortoise face.


I got a few odd looks, but its totally worth it.


----------



## ijmccollum

Kerryann said:


> Thanks, he is really a beautiful guy. Is it wrong for a male to have such a fabulous skirt?


Absolutely not, some of the greatest guys I know have fabulous skirts.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne am I seeing a special tortoise there??? The baby on the right?




Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bouaboua said:
> 
> 
> 
> Henry is so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! I love the markings on his skirting, now I want one, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, he is really a beautiful guy. Is it wrong for a male to have such a fabulous skirt?
Click to expand...


In his case, how about we call it a kilt? 

Boy this thread is soooooo slow, much slower then Chat 2 was for me... maybe I should close this one and we can go back to the old thread....


----------



## Yvonne G

Think of all that weight - over a ton of animal - with the weight concentrated down into one little hoof, about 5" around, and pressing a ton on 5" down into the ground as it walks, especially wet ground like they have in the Frozen North. One cow walking through the landscaping can ruin it, but imagine what several will do.

I'll have to go back and take another look at the babies to see if one has your name on it, Jacqui.


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui, at least this one shows our posts when we post them!


Maybe I should bring up an old topic. 

The little rescue baby ate some mazuri today. The bigger guys are growing at a scary pace. One day I'm going to come down stairs and see a 100grams pound tortoise walking around.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Think of all that weight - over a ton of animal - with the weight concentrated down into one little hoof, about 5" around, and pressing a ton on 5" down into the ground as it walks, especially wet ground like they have in the Frozen North. One cow walking through the landscaping can ruin it, but imagine what several will do.
> 
> I'll have to go back and take another look at the babies to see if one has your name on it, Jacqui.



Well it may just be how these old eyes are seeing what they want to see, too. 

I can't recall if it was a year or two ago, we had a herd of cattle get out from a neighbor's and get into where I had planted all my cactus. By the time they could get them rounded up and out of there, they had demolished the cactus with none surviving.  So yeah, cattle can really do a number.




tffnytorts said:


> The little rescue baby ate some mazuri today.



!!!!!! That is great news. Every little bite helps.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The best was Ava wanting to head them off saying, â€œDad, we aren't herders, we're Carnivores! Bring one of these suckers down and we'll eat well for a year!" She ended up having to stay on the porch as a cheerleader with Karen.


----------



## T33's Torts

The closest thing I have to a herder is a giant rabbit. Ehhhh... Close.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well all, I'm off to catch some zzzz's before work. Talk to you later.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well all, I'm off to catch some zzzz's before work. Talk to you later.



Sweet dreams!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well all, I'm off to catch some zzzz's before work. Talk to you later.



Good night!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> They destroy your landscaping that your wife lovingly cares for. Yvonne, I got in my truck and escorted them up to their place. They went off a spur road, so headed up to the house. I told the husband where they went, and he said, â€œguess I should close that gate." I was like, REALLY, ya think? Then he looked at how he was dressed(sweats) and started to sigh so pointed out that I was dressed the same but they weren't my cows. Turned, got in my truck and headed home.



Why do people have animals if they don't want to take care of them? Especially in self caused situations...


----------



## tortoisetime565

So guys, I'm new to the dating game. (I'm 17) but I need to know how to take care of a girl? What size enclosure do they need? What lights? And do they need humidity? Anyone have a care sheet?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tortoisetime565 said:


> So guys, I'm new to the dating game. (I'm 17) but I need to know how to take care of a girl? What size enclosure do they need? What lights? And do they need humidity? Anyone have a care sheet?



I personally prefer a larger (2 room 2 bath) enclosure, with flat energy saving bulbs that light a room VERY well. Most cannot have humidity, as hair frizzes. There isn't an exact care sheet yet, as one mistake will cost you your life.


----------



## AZtortMom

Nice [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]. 

Tiff I love the shirt [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## T33's Torts

Thanks! Its my favorite.


----------



## AZtortMom

So far my favorite tort shirts are the one I got from the turtle hospital and the one from tortoise supply


----------



## tortoisetime565

tffnytorts said:


> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So guys, I'm new to the dating game. (I'm 17) but I need to know how to take care of a girl? What size enclosure do they need? What lights? And do they need humidity? Anyone have a care sheet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally prefer a larger (2 room 2 bath) enclosure, with flat energy saving bulbs that light a room VERY well. Most cannot have humidity, as hair frizzes. There isn't an exact care sheet yet, as one mistake will cost you your life.
Click to expand...


Okay thanks!! Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui, all I can say is, Girl...you have an eye for spotting the different! You're right. That little baby, besides having no spots in the scutes, has a tiny extra scute on one side!

About 4 weeks ago for some unknown reason, the temp in the incubator spiked and by the time I caught it, it was at about 95F degrees. I was worried that I had cooked all the eggs, but I guess it didn't hurt anything, because they're hatching. One hatched a couple weeks ago, and now 5 are hatching today.


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> So guys, I'm new to the dating game. (I'm 17) but I need to know how to take care of a girl? What size enclosure do they need? What lights? And do they need humidity? Anyone have a care sheet?



Humidity, if you ever go into a bathroom after a girl has showered you will know the real meaning of humidity.  If you ever want to get into a bathroom in the morning, either get up before the girl or get two bathrooms. Lights? No candles are better...




 Yvonne G said:


> Jacqui, all I can say is, Girl...you have an eye for spotting the different! You're right. That little baby, besides having not spots in the scutes, has a tiny extra scute on one side!
> 
> About 4 weeks ago for some unknown reason, the temp in the incubator spiked and by the time I caught it, it was at about 95F degrees. I was worried that I had cooked all the eggs, but I guess it didn't hurt anything, because they're hatching. One hatched a couple weeks ago, and now 5 are hatching today.



Eye for the different huh? Maybe that's why I was attracted to Jeff?  
So your up to six on the way, how many more eggs are there?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So guys, I'm new to the dating game. (I'm 17) but I need to know how to take care of a girl? What size enclosure do they need? What lights? And do they need humidity? Anyone have a care sheet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lights? No candles are better...
Click to expand...


Ahhh, but Miss Jacqui, this isn't true. 

I suppose it depends on the female you are trying to nab.


For me, it'd take a big sully... or a dog.


----------



## Jacqui

I love a flickering flame be it from a candle or a nice fire.


----------



## T33's Torts

Dogs are still better 


Anywho, I finally got my smoothie. 
It was wonderful.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Dogs are still better



For some things, but not every thing.


----------



## AZtortMom

had to share [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## tortoisetime565

Love it!!


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL!!!! There's people I'd like to do that to.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> had to share [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



 !!



I just walked over to the neighbor's house and got to enjoy the beautiful red sunset. Then I went to the top of the hill to call my hubby and as I came back down, I got to laugh at four deer that could not make up their minds as to which side of the road to run back to.... just glad I was not going fast.


----------



## T33's Torts

I colored a binder with sharpies. Inspired by The Lorax by Doctor Seuss.


----------



## AZtortMom

You got to love wild life [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

I love watching the way the tails seem to just bounce around on the deer as they do that jumpy run.

Tif, didn't you give a presentation this last week? How did it go?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yes I did! It went well. The ppl watching were a horrible audience, but it went as planned.


----------



## Jacqui

Glad it went well, but why were they horrible or in what way were they?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all!!!!


----------



## Barista5261

Morning! [HOT BEVERAGE]ï¸


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The neighbor came by and gave Karen some beef steaks. Kerryann, in their defense, a latch had broken on a gate.


----------



## AZtortMom

Very nice Tiff. Morning Ken [BLACK SUN WITH RAYS]ï¸


----------



## tort_luv_5055

I found more ladybugs today in the enclosure! Wow. 

So I ordered a white board on Wednesday for the tortoise. I have a calendar but I like to write down reminders, so I orders this huge white board, like the kind in classrooms. 

Well I paid extra for two-day shipping. The winter weather delayed the shipping, and it isn't coming until tomorrow. MAJOR LET DOWN. I had to wait 4 days instead of two, and I even wasted my money on the shipping. 

I bought new soil for the tank and it had bird crud mixed in as a fertilizer. :dodgy: Now my whole room smells like a farm. I am buying as much Eco Earth tomorrow. Think 3 bricks is enough for a 3 ft (L) by 1 ft (W) enclosure? I want about 3 inches everywhere.


Hahaha Tiff, I love how random your posts are. Yvonne is over here hatching babies while Jacqui is watching sunsets and your just like 'I colored a binder derp' LOL


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Glad it went well, but why were they horrible or in what way were they?



Just not a great audience. Very inattentive (did I use that right?)... Chattered throughout most of it.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all!!!!



Good morning. 
Beef steaks you say? Did you consume these? Or are you planning on using them as bait of sorts? I was at the market, to buy some fancy meat for my mom, and saw this older man buying TONS (at least $75) of really good meats. 
I asked him why he bought so much meat, and how he planned to cook it, and he goes "HAHA HAHA!!! Its for my sled dogs."


----------



## Jacqui

tort_luv_5055 said:


> I bought new soil for the tank and it had bird crud mixed in as a fertilizer. :dodgy: Now my whole room smells like a farm. I am buying as much Eco Earth tomorrow. Think 3 bricks is enough for a 3 ft (L) by 1 ft (W) enclosure? I want about 3 inches everywhere.



Not once it gets packed down a bit by little tortoise footies.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tort_luv_5055 said:


> Hahaha Tiff, I love how random your posts are. Yvonne is over here hatching babies while Jacqui is watching sunsets and your just like 'I colored a binder derp' LOL



I love how random I am too. 
I tend to look more random when Ken is posting a lot... *clears throat* 
Ken is the founder or High Holy Bacon Sunday.


----------



## Jacqui

Has anybody tried the Oreo cookies with the cookie dough centers?


----------



## T33's Torts

Nope, but I like the Oreos with mint cream centres.


----------



## tort_luv_5055

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Has anybody tried the Oreo cookies with the cookie dough centers?



Yeah. Its NASTY.


----------



## Barista5261

Jacqui said:


> Has anybody tried the Oreo cookies with the cookie dough centers?



[FLUSHED FACE] those sound dangerous. But to answer your question, no, I am allergic to regular wheat flour [DISAPPOINTED FACE]


----------



## T33's Torts

Oops. I meant center, not centre. 



Sometimes my phone likes to be British.


----------



## tort_luv_5055

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> tort_luv_5055 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought new soil for the tank and it had bird crud mixed in as a fertilizer. :dodgy: Now my whole room smells like a farm. I am buying as much Eco Earth tomorrow. Think 3 bricks is enough for a 3 ft (L) by 1 ft (W) enclosure? I want about 3 inches everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not once it gets packed down a bit by little tortoise footies.
Click to expand...


Thanks  what about 4?


----------



## Jacqui

tort_luv_5055 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tort_luv_5055 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought new soil for the tank and it had bird crud mixed in as a fertilizer. :dodgy: Now my whole room smells like a farm. I am buying as much Eco Earth tomorrow. Think 3 bricks is enough for a 3 ft (L) by 1 ft (W) enclosure? I want about 3 inches everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not once it gets packed down a bit by little tortoise footies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks  what about 4?
Click to expand...


To be honest, I am not sure. I usually do bigger enclosures, so not sure what for a small one. I know to me it always seems like it takes more then I think it will.


----------



## T33's Torts

I buy the powdery bags of eco. Its faster. One bag will fill 3/4 of the big sully tank. Mixed with whatever else I want. Its about $45. Fantastic.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> I love a flickering flame be it from a candle or a nice fire.



Wait until you paint soot is yucky.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> The neighbor came by and gave Karen some beef steaks. Kerryann, in their defense, a latch had broken on a gate.



Whew I was gonna drive out there and come home with a herd of cows.


----------



## T33's Torts

I feel nauseous again. Ack.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The cookie dough Oreos aren't really worth it. I do like the marshmallow Rice Krispie ones but I probably won't buy either again just because I have trouble stopping with cookies of any sort lol. 

Time for apple praline pie with vanilla bean ice cream!


----------



## T33's Torts

I ate a slice of pie. Now I feel like that pie may have been a bit of a mistake.


----------



## Kerryann

Before my trip I had one of our PR people write up a news release. She asked me if I wanted to field reporter questions and I was like sure... Thinking that won't be a real problem. The next day a reporter emailed with a lot of questions. Tonight I got another reporter requesting an interview tomorrow. Insanity... 
Oh and the Olympics ice dancers from all around the world train in metro Detroit for done reason. Oh and the one American ice dancer Meryl Davis is also from West Bloomfield.


----------



## T33's Torts

Sounds exhausting Kerryann.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I buy the powdery bags of eco. Its faster. One bag will fill 3/4 of the big sully tank. Mixed with whatever else I want. Its about $45. Fantastic.



See POWDERY pretty much sums up my experience with the loose stuff. I found it way too dusty and dumped it outside, never to use in an enclosure. I love the ease of the bricks, just so much easier to carry home. A 3 pack is only $10, so the price isn't bad either.


----------



## T33's Torts

Buying 9 bricks just isn't reasonable for me. I've ditched the bricks and grabbed the bags. I have it shipped to my door. Nice and convenient.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Nope, but I like the Oreos with mint cream centres.



Normally I love mint, but those I threw in the trash. Double yuck




tffnytorts said:


> Buying 9 bricks just isn't reasonable for me. I've ditched the bricks and grabbed the bags. I have it shipped to my door. Nice and convenient.



Like I said for me, not only do I like only spending $30 to your $45, but for me the quality just wasn't there with the dusty loose stuff, but each their own. Isn't that what makes life more interesting.




RosieRedfoot said:


> Time for apple praline pie with vanilla bean ice cream!



Not fair doing pictures!  I have been resisting the call of ice cream all night.


----------



## T33's Torts

Dust is nice. Sometimes....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Off to work my friends.


----------



## T33's Torts

Have fun Ken.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Dust is nice. Sometimes....



Especially to write your name in.  Actually drawing a smiley in it is more fun.


----------



## T33's Torts

I remember writing my initials on the dust on my dad's car. He'd freak out because the dust scratchs paint... I don't buy it.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Off to work my friends.



Be safe.


----------



## ijmccollum

Bricks is best.


----------



## sissyofone

Hello Everyone.  Wow its been awhile. Hope everyone is Great. Its been beautiful weather today. Im gonna post updates on all my little shelled ones today. Spunky has gotten so big.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi! Nice seeing you here!


----------



## sibi

Hi guys! What's happening?


----------



## T33's Torts

SIBI!!!! Hi!!! 

So lovely seeing you here!!! 

So cowboy is at work, and Jacqui is probably sleeping. I'm up.


----------



## sibi

I see, my friend! Good to chat at this time.


----------



## T33's Torts

Late. Its very late. Only 10 here, but I've been asleep by 8. I've been sick with some bug. That doesn't matter though, as the weather has been beautiful.


----------



## sibi

I haven't gotten sick from the flu this year. I always take the flu shot, but every 4-5 years, flu shot or not, I come down with a flu that leaves me sick for weeks. In fact, the last time I got the flu, I was almost hospitalized. I've been in my home almost 24/7 and don't enjoy going out, not even for a nice evening dinner. It's safer that way


----------



## T33's Torts

Stomach bug is what got me. A 24 hour type. I always take a flu shot. Its just not worth the risk.


----------



## sibi

Yeah, I have to take the shot. If I don't and I catch the flu with all my medical conditions, I'd wind up in the hosp. Anyhow, how's your animal friends?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



RosieRedfoot said:


> The cookie dough Oreos aren't really worth it. I do like the marshmallow Rice Krispie ones but I probably won't buy either again just because I have trouble stopping with cookies of any sort lol.
> 
> Time for apple praline pie with vanilla bean ice cream!



That looks so yummy




tffnytorts said:


> Sounds exhausting Kerryann.



It's exciting because I'm starting to get job offers rolling in.


----------



## Jacqui

But Kerry, are you wanting to get a new job?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning! Today is the building day! I plan to finish the house part (my heating devices have yet to come).


----------



## Jacqui

Happy Presidents day and good morning!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Ugh....guessing no school? Banks closed...everyone is going to bring in their pets AND KIDS!!!!!

Sorry, but I can't stand it when people bring their 47 kids in with their animal exam. I'm not a kid person...was never raised around them. I want to quietly talk to owner about the animal's medical problem, not explain to the herd of kids why checking the temp where we do is not gross. LOL

Any, there's my rant. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][PURPLE HEART]

I've been crazy busy!!! Buried my grandpa, helping parents deal with it, helping another reptile rescue place animals, working more, grooming more, and dealing with my own depression. Not sure my relationship with John is long for this world. He's suffering major depression and barely speaks to me anymore. Swears he loves me and doesn't want to break up, but won't call me, text me, won't return my calls. I feel like I'm just a nuisance to him. Very heartbreaking.

But on a good note, I have placed all of my rescues, and I am down to only my six personal pets. 
I am not used to preparing such a small amount of food each morning! LOL

ALSO, we anesthetized MoMo (cleft beak and palate), drew blood (all normal values!!) and placed an esophageal feeding tube. Let me tell you, I wish I'd done that months ago! He's already more energetic!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> I haven't gotten sick from the flu this year. I always take the flu shot, but every 4-5 years, flu shot or not, I come down with a flu that leaves me sick for weeks. In fact, the last time I got the flu, I was almost hospitalized. I've been in my home almost 24/7 and don't enjoy going out, not even for a nice evening dinner. It's safer that way



You know a few years back, I started making Jeff take the flu shot. I know they say you can't get the flu from the shots, but within a week or two after the shots, he ALWAYS got the flu and had it all winter. Last year before surgery, they wanted him to take the shot and he refused as he also did this year even though with chemo his immune system is lowered. These last two years he has NOT gotten a flu. In this family there will be no more flu shots, as we seem to only get sick with the flu in the years we get the shots.




Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Not sure my relationship with John is long for this world. He's suffering major depression and barely speaks to me anymore. Swears he loves me and doesn't want to break up, but won't call me, text me, won't return my calls. I feel like I'm just a nuisance to him. Very heartbreaking.



When a relationship has only communication to go on, it can't last long without it.  It's hard to not have the physical part... the smiles, the reassuring hugs, just the ability to reach out and touch conveys and gives so much to both parties. Long distance is hard. Sorry Sandy. *hugs* Perhaps things will turn back around.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Evening everyoneâ€¦?


Sandy, at least some might be stopped from all the power outages and trees down.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening Ken. How was work?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We lost power 2 x's. This isn't good. Had the power been down for 20 minutes or longer, we would have lost 10's of thousands of dollars worth of product. Other that that, it was fine. But I'm beat, I only got about 4 hours sleep. A kid at work said, â€œHey, it's cool. Old people don't need lots of sleep, right?" Punkass kid. But he was just playing.


----------



## Jacqui

I know too bad isn't it that as we age, we need more sleep it seems. Must be because of all the brain power we now have, huh?  What sort of a mill are you working at?


----------



## Yvonne G

I really have nothing to say, however, I have to make a daily post so I know where to start reading next time I log in.


----------



## Barista5261

I know I am not nearly as old as most of you guys, but I cannot function normally the next day if I don't get at least 7 hours of sleep every night. I hate sleeping though, all I did when I had bad Lyme disease was sleep, due to zero energy[THUMBS DOWN SIGN] but, it is a necessary evil.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I really have nothing to say, however, I have to make a daily post so I know where to start reading next time I log in.



That's just sad.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> A kid at work said, â€œHey, it's cool. Old people don't need lots of sleep, right?" Punkass kid. But he was just playing.



LMAO!!! The other day I was watching a bunch of little kids guess how old each other are, so to make things interesting I said I'd give 12 M&M's to whoever could guess my age. 


Majority of the guesses were around 80. :dodgy:

I ate the candy.


----------



## ijmccollum

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Ugh....guessing no school? Banks closed...everyone is going to bring in their pets AND KIDS!!!!!
> 
> Sorry, but I can't stand it when people bring their 47 kids in with their animal exam. I'm not a kid person...was never raised around them. I want to quietly talk to owner about the animal's medical problem, not explain to the herd of kids why checking the temp where we do is not gross.
> 
> ALSO, we anesthetized MoMo (cleft beak and palate), drew blood (all normal values!!) and placed an esophageal feeding tube. Let me tell you, I wish I'd done that months ago! He's already more energetic!!!!



In Utah it doesn't matter if it is a holiday, tons of kids will be in tow regardless. I enjoy the holidays because I get to sleep in and this morning I did, only woke up three times last night but was able to get back to sleep. 

And WoW, that is some serious vet care you got going on there. Cleft beak, can it be repaired?


----------



## Jacqui

But didn't you give the candy to the one who guessed closest to your age like you said you would?


----------



## ijmccollum

Ummmm, Jacqui, ads are showing up over some of the posts. Is there a way to fix that. There are some that contain pic that I would like to check out.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> But didn't you give the candy to the one who guessed closest to your age like you said you would?



I did. 
I'm not THAT bad a person. Even if it like 30 years off...... 

Anyways, its a beautiful day and I really hope I can get some serious construction done around here.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning to you all. 

My wife, daughter and grandson are going to Oakland Zoo today. Yeah.............

Here is the list of reptiles:



African Spurred Tortoise
Aldabra Tortoise
American Alligator
Bearded Dragon
Black Tree Monitor
Blue Spiny Lizard
Blue Tongued Skink
California King Snake
Common Chuckwalla
Corn Snake
Desert Tortoise
Eastern Box Turtle
Emerald Tree Boa
Florida Red Bellied Turtle
Giant Leaf Tailed Gecko
Giant Plated Lizard
Gila Monster
Gopher Snake
Gray-Banded King Snake
Green Anole
Hermann's Tortoise
Indigo Snake
Leopard Gecko
Pancake Tortoise
Royal Python
Spotted Turtle
Sudan Plated Lizard
Taiwan Beauty Snake
Three-toed Box Turtle
Yellow Anaconda

We will come back with lots photos.......

They also have lots of Love birds.......Which is also what I like to see.


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats a nice variety they have there. 
Isn't San Jose quite a drive from Oakland? Or are y'all further north than I though. (?)


----------



## Barista5261

I wanna go to the zoo! Been forever since I've been to any zoo.


----------



## AZtortMom

Well, I guess I'm going to share what's going on in my little world too [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] my man has made it official.. Randy popped the question and it looks like he's going to make an honest woman out of me [PARTY POPPER][CONFETTI BALL][HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸looks like the wedding will be in October [DANCER][TWO HEARTS]


----------



## Barista5261

What?! Congratulations!!! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]

I am trying to plan for my man and I to get hitched somewhere around that time [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> Thats a nice variety they have there.
> Isn't San Jose quite a drive from Oakland? Or are y'all further north than I though. (?)



San Jose is 45 miles south of San Francisco. about 35 miles south of Oakland. but Oakland and San Francisco are on opposite side of San Francisco Bay. San Jose is located on the most southern side of S F Bay.

So we will have about 35 to 40 miles to drive. On the Holiday like this, I hope traffic will not be to bad.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> Well, I guess I'm going to share what's going on in my little world too [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] my man has made it official.. Randy popped the question and it looks like he's going to make an honest woman out of me [PARTY POPPER][CONFETTI BALL][HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸looks like the wedding will be in October [DANCER][TWO HEARTS]



Congratulations!!!!! 
Tortoise theme perhaps??


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Well, I guess I'm going to share what's going on in my little world too [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] my man has made it official.. Randy popped the question and it looks like he's going to make an honest woman out of me [PARTY POPPER][CONFETTI BALL][HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸looks like the wedding will be in October [DANCER][TWO HEARTS]



Congratulations! ! ! ! ! ! 

Is there a ring involve?




AZtortMom said:


> Well, I guess I'm going to share what's going on in my little world too [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] my man has made it official.. Randy popped the question and it looks like he's going to make an honest woman out of me [PARTY POPPER][CONFETTI BALL][HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸looks like the wedding will be in October [DANCER][TWO HEARTS]



Or he put a little hatchling in a ring box and knees down??? 

Come-on! share some detail.............


----------



## AZtortMom

He officially proposed on Valentines day. He tried to get the ring when I was in ID but couldn't get the right size, so he going back this week when the dealer is back from the trade show. It would be hilarious to have the torts involved [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]


----------



## ijmccollum

He should have gone with the hatchling in the ring box as a backup, but seriously, congrats.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> He officially proposed on Valentines day. He tried to get the ring when I was in ID but couldn't get the right size, so he going back this week when the dealer is back from the trade show. It would be hilarious to have the torts involved [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]



OK.....The ring is the second best. 

I still think a Radiated Hatchling in a ring box are the best. That symbolize the long lasting LOVE of him. That the LOVE need to be treasure, be taking care of it and so beautiful. It also valued in time.........Hahahahahahahah


----------



## AZtortMom

I agree! I totally would have preferred a hatchling over a ring hee hee! [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][TURTLE][DANCER]thanks guys [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[GROWING HEART]


----------



## bouaboua

We settle for a ring for now. He can let a Tortoise carry it on his back and presented to you. Sorry. I'm a total torts nuts................

Congratulations! ! ! !


----------



## ijmccollum

bouaboua said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still think a Radiated Hatchling in a ring box are the best. That symbolize the long lasting LOVE of him. That the LOVE need to be treasure, be taking care of it and so beautiful. It also valued in time.........Hahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I wonder if I can get my hubbie to buy into that idea for our next anniversary.
> 
> A tortise ring bearer, now that is precious.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Well, I guess I'm going to share what's going on in my little world too [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] my man has made it official.. Randy popped the question and it looks like he's going to make an honest woman out of me [PARTY POPPER][CONFETTI BALL][HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸looks like the wedding will be in October [DANCER][TWO HEARTS]



Major major congrats! He seems like a great guy and we know how wonderful you are.


----------



## Barista5261

@AZtortMom: 

Tell your man that you need to have cake toppers like mine: 




[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Barista5261 said:


> @AZtortmom:
> 
> Tell your man that you need to have cake toppers like mine:
> 
> 
> 
> [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



Lol!!! EVERYONE needs to have ones like that!!


----------



## Barista5261

My mom made them for my man and I [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## AZtortMom

Those are perfect! I think I have new cake toppers![TURTLE][TWO HEARTS][HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸


It's pretty cool you guys are so excited because his family and my family are both like.. That's cool.. Ok, so how's the weather in Phoenix. [PERSEVERING FACE] Randy says it's because we both have been both been married before and we are both "older"


----------



## Jacqui

So being older and married before makes taking a relationship to a more committed level is not exciting or atleast not just as exciting as young and first timers? Silly families you both have. I think those factors make taking this step even more of a special time.


Ummm Noel, so how's the weather in Phoenix? 




Barista5261 said:


> @AZtortmom:
> 
> Tell your man that you need to have cake toppers like mine:
> 
> 
> 
> [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



I think everytime you show those, I just think they are even cuter then before. Wasn't this like a Christmas gift as I recall?


----------



## AZtortMom

The weather is quite lovely my dear [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]it suppose to a mind melting 84 degrees today [FLUSHED FACE]




Jacqui said:


> So being older and married before makes taking a relationship to a more committed level is not exciting or atleast not just as exciting as young and first timers? Silly families you both have. I think those factors make taking this step even more of a special time.
> 
> 
> Ummm Noel, so how's the weather in Phoenix?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @AZtortmom:
> 
> Tell your man that you need to have cake toppers like mine:
> 
> 
> 
> [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think everytime you show those, I just think they are even cuter then before. Wasn't this like a Christmas gift as I recall?
Click to expand...





I'm serious! I'm so stealing these!


----------



## Barista5261

Thanks Jacqui! Yep, my mom made them for my fiancÃ©e and I for Christmas.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Howdy all! Another nice day In Oklahoma! Anyone wanna come help put up some chain link fence?!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tortoisetime565 said:


> Howdy all! Another nice day In Oklahoma! Anyone wanna come help put up some chain link fence?!



Howdy! May i reccomend a different type of fencing? I'm not fond of the chain link stuff. Its flimsy and doesnt keep anything out. Dogs of mine have just scaled the stuff and I could climb an 8' "barrier" in no time flat! Plus torts can fig out super easily.


----------



## tortoisetime565

It's for our little wiener dog and his Yorker buddy. They are maybe 1' tall. There is another fence that goes around the property line but we want them in a certain area! My torts get a whole different yard that has the house as a side barrier and a concrete fence. Then they have a wooden fence and a chain link gate. But they will be away from the chain link area cause it's the walk way to the garage. Lol


They also have a night "house" it's a insulated and heated dog house that is 4x4 and has a bed and a cover in the front.


----------



## AZtortMom

Chain link is no fun we have around part of our property, some of it 6 feet tall. We are going to be replacing it with block wall though. It going to cost us a pretty penny, but totally worth it


----------



## tortoisetime565

Thankfully this is only a little sliver. I'll post pictures!







There is an existing 6' fence. We are putting up a 4' fence in an L shape. The gate will let us in, obliviously, and then it goes straight down our little row of bushes and stops at the gate to the rest of the yard. We use this gate to get cars in, the tractor, where we dump the grass from the mover.. Etc.


----------



## AZtortMom

Very cool


----------



## tortoisetime565

Thanks! I'm excited! Really looking forward to getting my out door tortoise enclosures finished!!


----------



## Yvonne G

This picture is a little blurry, but it looks like the spike in temperature in my incubator has caused all the babies to have irregular scutes. They all have either split or extra marginals. These three are ready to come out of the incubator, but the other two are still absorbing the yolk:


----------



## tortoisetime565

They are adorable Yvonne!!


----------



## mike taylor

Very nice leopards Yvonne! !


----------



## T33's Torts

Aw! I love the irregular ones! 


I'm headed to Home depot. *sighs* Next time you hear from me I'll be that much broker.


----------



## tortoisetime565

The one that is alone looks so much smaller!! I want the runt tortoise!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, they're all going to be for sale after this coming week-end. Contact our member - Will - to find out how much he's selling them for.


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> Aw! I love the irregular ones!
> 
> 
> I'm headed to Home depot. *sighs* Next time you hear from me I'll be that much broker.



That's why we call it hole depot [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] because it leaves a hole in our wallet


Yvonne they are adorable [WHITE SMILING FACE]ï¸


----------



## Yvonne G

Not my favorite store, but I know what you mean. They have such a wide variety of products that if they ever get you in there, you'll end up buying things you saw and didn't know you wanted until you saw them there.


----------



## AZtortMom

How come you don't like the orange giant?


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm a hermit and I can't abide crowds.


----------



## AZtortMom

I completely understand that


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> This picture is a little blurry, but it looks like the spike in temperature in my incubator has caused all the babies to have irregular scutes. They all have either split or extra marginals. These three are ready to come out of the incubator, but the other two are still absorbing the yolk:



Oh oh oh!!! *jumping up and down* Yvonne we need more pictures!!! Can you take more, while I go get a towel toclean up the drool off the laptop... and count the pennies in the jar...




tortoisetime565 said:


> Thankfully this is only a little sliver. I'll post pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an existing 6' fence. We are putting up a 4' fence in an L shape. The gate will let us in, obliviously, and then it goes straight down our little row of bushes and stops at the gate to the rest of the yard. We use this gate to get cars in, the tractor, where we dump the grass from the mover.. Etc.





I like how it already has sun areas and will have shade spots too once the tree leaves out.




tffnytorts said:


> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy all! Another nice day In Oklahoma! Anyone wanna come help put up some chain link fence?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy! May i reccomend a different type of fencing? I'm not fond of the chain link stuff. Its flimsy and doesnt keep anything out. Dogs of mine have just scaled the stuff and I could climb an 8' "barrier" in no time flat! Plus torts can fig out super easily.
Click to expand...


Atleast your dogs just climb, our lab mix also chews the chain link fence to shreds.


----------



## jaizei

Home Depot isn't that bad if you go at the right times, i.e. 6-7am.


----------



## Jacqui

From what I can tell, I like Home Depot shopping as much as many females seem to like clothing stores.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> From what I can tell, I like Home Depot shopping as much as many females seem to like clothing stores.



I'm right there with you [DANCER][TURTLE]


----------



## T33's Torts

EWWWWWWWW PEOPLE!!!!!! 

Its insanely crowded.


----------



## AZtortMom

That's why you go in the morning during the week


----------



## T33's Torts

It IS during the week! Its Monday. But on regular weekdays I have classes from 6-3.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I can tell, I like Home Depot shopping as much as many females seem to like clothing stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right there with you [DANCER][TURTLE]
Click to expand...


Actually might be even more fun if you were _right there with me_. 




tffnytorts said:


> It IS during the week! Its Monday. But on regular weekdays I have classes from 6-3.



What class is at 6 am?


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui, its called coffee. 


Oh no!!!!!! 
So apparently my mom lightly scratched my dad's car. Now he's in a really not helpful mood. :dodgy:
I guess I'm an independent worker now. I suppose I'll just do the frame today and the walls next weekend.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I can tell, I like Home Depot shopping as much as many females seem to like clothing stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right there with you [DANCER][TURTLE]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually might be even more fun if you were _right there with me_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> It IS during the week! Its Monday. But on regular weekdays I have classes from 6-3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What class is at 6 am?
Click to expand...




Oh no! I don't know if they would want you and I together in Home Depot [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually might be even more fun if you were _right there with me_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! I don't know if they would want you and I together in Home Depot [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]!
Click to expand...


Just let them try to stop us!


----------



## T33's Torts

*over the intercom*
Miss Jacqui and Noel, please make your way to the cash registers. Jacqui and Noel.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Hahahaha


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> *over the intercom*
> Miss Jacqui and Noel, please make your way to the cash registers. Jacqui and Noel.



Good thing I am deaf and can never understand those intercom messages...




Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Hahahaha



So has work been as bad today as you thought it would be?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> *over the intercom*
> Miss Jacqui and Noel, please make your way to the cash registers. Jacqui and Noel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I am deaf and can never understand those intercom messages...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So has work been as bad today as you thought it would be?
Click to expand...




Acting I'm just as deaf...


----------



## T33's Torts

I dont speak English........ uhh.. I speak British!! 'Ello! From Yorkshire 'ere, beaut of a day we have here.


----------



## Jacqui

If the guards come out, Noel you go to the left and I'll take the right and we will meet in the paint department.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good to know you have a game plan. 
When you have need someone to bail you out, call me: 1-800-TORT


----------



## Jacqui

Nahhhh once we "accidently" knck over all those paint cans our escape will be a piece of cake.


----------



## AZtortMom

[OK HAND SIGN][OK HAND SIGN]works for me [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][DANCER]


----------



## T33's Torts

*laughs nervously* 

I'm going to change the topic before I become an accessory to crime. 

Grass grew (finally!) In the Russian cage. Hopefully it'll be rooted before they're up for spring.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> [OK HAND SIGN][OK HAND SIGN]works for me [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][DANCER]


----------



## AZtortMom

Aww! We are making Tiffany nervous [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] our job here is complete [THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Aww! We are making Tiffany nervous [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] our job here is complete [THUMBS UP SIGN]



Didn't take much.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yes. Job is complete. As in done. Over with. 
I guess no construction is happening today... I dont know how to use the old table saw and my dad is MIA.


----------



## bouaboua

We just got back from Oakland Zoo and we had a good time, even it is a very small Zoo and full of the people today, I guess is due to the Holiday. Lots small kids, Young people and Old people like me.

We arrived at 10:20. Parking lot is almost full.




Here is the main entrance.




Good way to soliciting money.




And some of the animal we saw today including 4 Albadra, One Sulcata, one boxie. and some turtles. 

We did not see the Hermanns, Pancake Tortoise.........

But it is a very nice day and Praise the creator for his wonderful creation.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Yes. Job is complete. As in done. Over with.
> I guess no construction is happening today... I dont know how to use the old table saw and my dad is MIA.



 Sorry.


Glad you had fun at the zoo! Coming back to Nebraska on Saturday, we saw signs for two zoos and if it had been earlier in the day, we might have stopped and visited atleast one of them.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its okay Jacqui. 
Look what I did!


Y'all would be so proud! I only hammered my finger twice. I had Fern out because he has a cracked shell and the med cream has to air dry. He supervised me.


Oh, and thats not the after picture. Thats me trying to mentally count the inches I had to cut. The walls are even now. I'll take a picture as soon I as grab Fern a bandage.


----------



## Jacqui

Spoiling myself with a white chocolate Kit Kat, as wait for Tif's picture to load so I can look at it.


----------



## T33's Torts

Mmmmmm.... candy. I'm just sitting waiting for the genius idea to come to me.
The whole building a house concept is totally confusing me.


----------



## Jacqui

*offers Tif the other KitKat*


----------



## AZtortMom

Candy always helps with the mental juices


----------



## tort_luv_5055

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> Candy always helps with the mental juices



I am going to tell my parents that next time they don't want to buy me candy at the store [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]


----------



## Jacqui

tort_luv_5055 said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Candy always helps with the mental juices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to tell my parents that next time they don't want to buy me candy at the store [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]
Click to expand...


Be sure to let us know how that works for you.


----------



## Yvonne G

thanks for those pictures of the Oakland Zoo. I wish there were something in the sulcata picture for size reference. He looks huge in the picture.


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> This picture is a little blurry, but it looks like the spike in temperature in my incubator has caused all the babies to have irregular scutes. They all have either split or extra marginals. These three are ready to come out of the incubator, but the other two are still absorbing the yolk:



I demand that you smooch them both for me. 


I saw some news on the olympics today which was angering. I mean it was good news but I would have liked to find out at the end of the competition. 

I made stuffed peppers tonight. They were so yummy.

Oh I made plans to see my friend who quit work so I am feeling . 

Somehow that just reminded me that I need to figure out if mysql associates database objects with the database user id.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I demand that you smooch them both for me.



ooooooo she is DEMANDING now!


----------



## tort_luv_5055

YOU CAN'T LET HER WALK ALL OVER YOU LIKE THAT, COME ON YVONNE YOU GOTTA GET ROUGH AND STAND UP FOR YOURSELF AND PUT YOUR FOOT DOWN AND SAY "NO. SMOOCHES. FOR. THE. BABIES. KERRYANN."


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> *offers Tif the other KitKat*



*eats kit Kat* 
Thanks. 
*wipes mouth* 
I think my mom is making spaghetti for our family dinner thing.




tort_luv_5055 said:


> YOU CAN'T LET HER WALK ALL OVER YOU LIKE THAT, COME ON YVONNE YOU GOTTA GET ROUGH AND STAND UP FOR YOURSELF AND PUT YOUR FOOT DOWN AND SAY "NO. SMOOCHES. FOR. THE. BABIES. KERRYANN."



LOL!!! Nah, Kerryann's spouse makes beer. You ALWAYS listen to Kerryann. 
*nods head*
Got it?


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> *eats kit Kat*
> Thanks.
> *wipes mouth*
> I think my mom is making spaghetti for our family dinner thing.



Good thing white chocolate goes well with Italian.


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## Jacqui

What all was in the sp. sauce? Garlic bread, too?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I demand that you smooch them both for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooooooo she is DEMANDING now!
Click to expand...


I'm always demanding.
I just wrote a guide for managing mySQL database settings for WordPress for our DBAs.


----------



## T33's Torts

Sausage, beef, pork, garlic, noodles.... and baguette.  I shouldn't have eaten so much. I haven't eaten more than a cup of solid food in over 48 hours. :s


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tffnytorts said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> *offers Tif the other KitKat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *eats kit Kat*
> Thanks.
> *wipes mouth*
> I think my mom is making spaghetti for our family dinner thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tort_luv_5055 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN'T LET HER WALK ALL OVER YOU LIKE THAT, COME ON YVONNE YOU GOTTA GET ROUGH AND STAND UP FOR YOURSELF AND PUT YOUR FOOT DOWN AND SAY "NO. SMOOCHES. FOR. THE. BABIES. KERRYANN."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!! Nah, Kerryann's spouse makes beer. You ALWAYS listen to Kerryann.
> *nods head*
> Got it?
Click to expand...




Two things, first I love spag. Second Tif is right, and we are making an oatmeal breakfast stout and a pale ale currently 
I would give .... For some chocolate. 


Do the ice dancing team with the dancer from my home town is up next. France is up now and their costume is yuck.


----------



## T33's Torts

90% of the costumes are tuck


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> What all was in the sp. sauce? Garlic bread, too?



When I tasted it in my mind it had garlic, fresh basil, and vegan sausage meatballs..


----------



## tort_luv_5055

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> What all was in the sp. sauce? Garlic bread, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I tasted it in my mind it had garlic, fresh basil, and vegan sausage meatballs..
Click to expand...


My family is Italian, and my dad can whip up a mean plate of pasta and meatballs! I was envisioning his tasty sauce while reading this..mmhhhmmm....yummy....Sophia likeeee....


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> What all was in the sp. sauce? Garlic bread, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I tasted it in my mind it had garlic, fresh basil, and vegan sausage meatballs..
Click to expand...


LOL! I think I might explode.


----------



## tort_luv_5055

My Eco Earth is being STUPID UGGGH. I soaked it today and guess what? I only needed 2 bricks. Look how much 2 is!! This is nuts...its taking forever to dry...I am just trying to keep it from dripping, but still want it moist, and whenever I squeeze it water drips out so...poop. 

My white board came today! I cleaned out the chicken poop dirt [WHITE SMILING FACE] now he has to be on green carpet until the Eco Earth dries out a little...only for the night though. I hate green carpet SO MUCH.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tffnytorts said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> What all was in the sp. sauce? Garlic bread, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I tasted it in my mind it had garlic, fresh basil, and vegan sausage meatballs..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! I think I might explode.
Click to expand...


You didn't bring any to share?
I made stuffed green peppers tonight. Brown rice, tomatoes, coconut oil, black beans, corn, and vegan chicken baked in a green pepper with vegan cheese. It was really very good. 
Dracula and his bride are on the ice right now.


----------



## tort_luv_5055

Here is 2 bricks:


----------



## T33's Torts

Just ring it out over a sink. Or toilet. 

It looks like a lot, but it compresses to nothing.


----------



## tort_luv_5055

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tffnytorts said:


> Just ring it out over a sink. Or toilet.
> 
> It looks like a lot, but it compresses to nothing.



Haha! I love that idea...toilet it is! (Jk) So I squeezed it out, and it has a spongy feel to it, how strange. No wonder it soaks up things so well. Its almost 11 p.m. here and I am exhausted. I think I will just do TFO and whine about my substrate problems instead of actually dealing with it...


----------



## Kerryann

That looks about right. I just usually let mine air dry a day or two


----------



## tort_luv_5055

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Kerryann said:


> That looks about right. I just usually let mine air dry a day or two



I just didn't expect there to be so much! First time Eco Earth noob over here :blush:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Preparing to head off to work, y'all. For dinner I roasted a chicken with herbs, and added store bought cole slaw as a side. It was good. I'm full and want to fall asleep watching t.v.


----------



## T33's Torts

Have fun Ken. 




tort_luv_5055 said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ring it out over a sink. Or toilet.
> 
> It looks like a lot, but it compresses to nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! I love that idea...toilet it is! (Jk) So I squeezed it out, and it has a spongy feel to it, how strange. No wonder it soaks up things so well. Its almost 11 p.m. here and I am exhausted. I think I will just do TFO and whine about my substrate problems instead of actually dealing with it...
Click to expand...


Whining is what I do.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's the word I'd use, â€œfun" when dealing with a four letter word that ends with a k.


----------



## T33's Torts

Book? I dont use those.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hahaha. Yes, book is what I was thinking.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hahaha. Yes, book is what I was thinking.



Thats what I thought.


----------



## AZtortMom

Be safe at work Ken




tort_luv_5055 said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks about right. I just usually let mine air dry a day or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just didn't expect there to be so much! First time Eco Earth noob over here :blush:
Click to expand...


Eco earth is fun.. I used 10 bricks in my enclosure. JOY for everyone involved [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

8.5 hrs to goâ€¦


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi there. 

I think I'm sick again. 
I'm queasy


----------



## Barista5261

Morning all! 

Hope you feel better Tiff!


My seed and herbal hay from Tyler @ TortoiseSupply is scheduled to come today! Wooooo!


----------



## tort_luv_5055

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tffnytorts said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I think I'm sick again.
> I'm queasy



Aww that's no fun. 
Drink some ice water and lay low. Get some rest. 
My mom and I had that bug that's going around, ours only lasted one day, so let's hope you have the same thing. We didn't puke except for that one day, but we didn't feel 100% until a few days later.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!​*
It's going to be about 60 out here and so should be nice, if the wind doesn't get too strong. I am not sure why it is, but I woke feeling more tired then I was when I went to bed.


----------



## ijmccollum

Okay, silly question.....does anyone put diapers on their torts? Now off to the shower to ponder that before I head to work.


----------



## tort_luv_5055

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



ijmccollum said:


> Okay, silly question.....does anyone put diapers on their torts? Now off to the shower to ponder that before I head to work.



Hahaha I am sure you could figure something out as far as a diaper...




Jacqui said:


> *Good morning!​*
> It's going to be about 60 out here and so should be nice, if the wind doesn't get too strong. I am not sure why it is, but I woke feeling more tired then I was when I went to bed.



Its 60 in NEBRASKA?! Isn't supposed to be cold out there?


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> Okay, silly question.....does anyone put diapers on their torts? Now off to the shower to ponder that before I head to work.



Not me, but I have heard of others doing it.




tort_luv_5055 said:


> Its 60 in NEBRASKA?! Isn't supposed to be cold out there?



Actually our weather (temps atleast) are pretty much in the same ballpark as yours.


----------



## tort_luv_5055

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, silly question.....does anyone put diapers on their torts? Now off to the shower to ponder that before I head to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not me, but I have heard of others doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tort_luv_5055 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its 60 in NEBRASKA?! Isn't supposed to be cold out there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually our weather (temps atleast) are pretty much in the same ballpark as yours.
Click to expand...




Hah, its 40 out here in NY. You are lucky. My little brother and I are building a snow fort and he is really sad about the warm weather coming because he doesn't want it to melt. My reply was: 'Drew, there are four seasons. If you don't like that, go live with some tortoise people out in So. Calif. and quite whining'


----------



## Jacqui

None of our snow this winter has been the wet kind for making forts or snowmen.  With the warm last few days, the snow itself is about 95% gone. Instead now we have mud everywhere.  The front of my house faces north, so I have a combo of snow, ice, and swamp to get out to the street or even just plain out of the house.


----------



## tort_luv_5055

Jacqui said:


> None of our snow this winter has been the wet kind for making forts or snowmen.  With the warm last few days, the snow itself is about 95% gone. Instead now we have mud everywhere.  The front of my house faces north, so I have a combo of snow, ice, and swamp to get out to the street or even just plain out of the house.



Ha! Mud is fun, if you have tortoises. I can't wait to see some dirty tort pictures


----------



## ijmccollum

LoL, okay I did a search, people really do use diapers and while it looks really cute I think I will stick to the paper training. Now off to work.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Evening all. Just got home and my honey fired up the stove for me before she left for work. The house is kinda cold when I come home, and Karen's not here.


----------



## Jacqui

Mud can be fun, IF your wanting to be stepping into mud or it's summer.  Not so much fun when you step in it now and icey water gushes out to fill your shoes. Then there is tracking it into the hose.  Too cold out for the tortoises to be out playing in it.In the summer they have their own mud wallows.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mud is cold.


Kerryanne needs to head west. News just said the brewery to person is 1:27,000 in Washington .Then the news guy said,â€œI don't know what it is in Oregon, but it's not enough!" Thought of you and Mike.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mud is cold.



 Which is why it is so nice to walk on during a hot summer's day.  Also nice on a bee sting. 


...and evening Ken! How was work?


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone



*waves* Howdy!


----------



## AZtortMom

How are you Miss Jacqui?


----------



## Jacqui

I be fine, just tired for some reason. Who is in the picture? How are you today? Is it going to be another nice day in Phoenix?


----------



## AZtortMom

That's a friends tort in the pic, she takes great pics of her torts  

I doing good, comparing to Miss Tiff, who I hope feels better, and it's going to be warm here again, about 85


----------



## lisa127

I'm home from work today again due to school being called off for a snow day. So that tells you a little about our weather!

Good morning, everyone!!


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> I'm home from work today again due to school being called off for a snow day. So that tells you a little about our weather!
> 
> Good morning, everyone!!



I am guessing not sun and warmth in your area? 




AZtortMom said:


> That's a friends tort in the pic, she takes great pics of her torts
> 
> I doing good, comparing to Miss Tiff, who I hope feels better, and it's going to be warm here again, about 85



She does take great pictures. I love that one.


----------



## lisa127

The sun is out now, but no warmth. It was a blizzard early this morning with white out conditions.


----------



## AZtortMom

Brrr!


----------



## Jacqui

Ughhh I feel for anybody who was trying to drive in the whiteout.  How much snow are you suppose to get?


----------



## lisa127

It's over now. I don't know how much we got, but it was the high winds, blowing and drifting that made it worse. We already have tons and tons of snow on the ground already though. Backing out of the drive is difficult because the piles on each side of my drive are taller than my husband.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I found the cheapest Eco earth at lllreptile it's like 4.29 for 3 bricks. I'm about to go crazy on their site..


----------



## AZtortMom

That's really good! I love the brick form [TWO HEARTS]


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> It's over now. I don't know how much we got, but it was the high winds, blowing and drifting that made it worse. We already have tons and tons of snow on the ground already though. Backing out of the drive is difficult because the piles on each side of my drive are taller than my husband.



It's been a lot of years, since we had any real major amounts of snow like it sounds like you have. The next bad thing is when it does get warmer you will have all the ice at night/early moring hours and water during the day to worry about. Floods.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I don't understand why it is so expensive for the loose form of it!


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> I found the cheapest Eco earth at lllreptile it's like 4.29 for 3 bricks. I'm about to go crazy on their site..



What is it, once you add in shipping?


----------



## Barista5261

My herbal hay and seed mix are due to be delivered any time now from FedEx and I am incredibly impatient and I want to go stalk the delivery truck... I can't even imagine the anxiousness of those of you who have had your little ones delivered to you [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui said:


> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found the cheapest Eco earth at lllreptile it's like 4.29 for 3 bricks. I'm about to go crazy on their site..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it, once you add in shipping?
Click to expand...


Well I was gonna buy 3 sets of 3 blocks and it was 6.99 but when I threw in three wire lamps it dropped to 3.99.. So idk. But it's a really good website!!


----------



## lisa127

LLLReptile is the best site for ordering supplies. All my supplies come from there, and occasionally Reptile Basics.




Jacqui said:


> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's over now. I don't know how much we got, but it was the high winds, blowing and drifting that made it worse. We already have tons and tons of snow on the ground already though. Backing out of the drive is difficult because the piles on each side of my drive are taller than my husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a lot of years, since we had any real major amounts of snow like it sounds like you have. The next bad thing is when it does get warmer you will have all the ice at night/early moring hours and water during the day to worry about. Floods.
Click to expand...


Yes, we are supposed to get close to 50 degrees on Thursday with rain. They are predicting floods.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm going to buy a bunch of stuff soon!


----------



## Barista5261

Soup of the day! [TEACUP WITHOUT HANDLE][BEER MUG][CLINKING BEER MUGS]


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm home sick today. 
Good morning


----------



## AZtortMom

Barista5261 said:


> My herbal hay and seed mix are due to be delivered any time now from FedEx and I am incredibly impatient and I want to go stalk the delivery truck... I can't even imagine the anxiousness of those of you who have had your little ones delivered to you [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]



I bought some herbal hay too  mine is suppose to come in today too, so I will see if the kidlets will eat it. They would not touch the Timothy hay no matter what I mixed it with. I tried it for 3 weeks, no bueno. [DISAPPOINTED FACE]


----------



## tort_luv_5055

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tffnytorts said:


> I'm home sick today.
> Good morning



Aww not again. Phooey. Get better soon. [DISAPPOINTED FACE]


----------



## T33's Torts

Tanks. 
I was hoping to be good to go today so I could maybe be home early on Thursday, but I suppose not. Hopefully today I can get some stuff done.


----------



## AZtortMom

Did you have some more pedi lite


----------



## T33's Torts

I drank the one I was using to soak the little rescue in  Don't tell her. She might get mad. The stuff tastes nasty. It says "Flavorless".. Hahaha NOT.


----------



## Barista5261

Did you try rehydrating the Timothy hay? I take scissors and cut it up into REALLY tiny pieces, rehydrate it, then mix it up with their regular greens so it sticks to the greens and they are none the wiser [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Yvonne G

Hello ever-buddy! *** said with a southern drawl***

It's a little overcast today, so the inside of the house isn't warming up and I'm sitting here freezing my you-know-what off.

I went to the Dr. this a.m. and had my blood pressure checked. 120/80! Whoo hoo! I'm good for another three months. He checks me every three months because I'm on a beta blocker for irregular heart beat.

I stopped at the store on the way home and bought a fresh loaf of sour dough bread. M-m-m-m. Love me some sour dough bread with hard butter.

I have the absolutely cutest great grand son in the whole world. Wish I had a scanner so I could show you his picture. I'll try to take a shot of it with my camera.....









Cyrus! Can you imagine??? Well, when he gets older I guess "Cy" isn't too bad.

I just got a phone call from a guy who found a red ear slider walking up his driveway 2 years ago and they had had tortoises and box turtles in the past, so they put him in the back yard. He's calling me now because he says he can't get the turtle to eat. I said, "You mean for 2 years you haven't seen this turtle eat?" and he said that's right. So I patiently explained how he had a water turtle and the turtle can't swallow unless he's in water, yada yada. Why am I always so blown away when I hear stories like this? You'd think it wouldn't get to me anymore.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning!!!!!!Morning!!!!!!
It may not be "morning" for some you................So Good Afternoon.


----------



## lisa127

Yvonne G said:


> Hello ever-buddy! *** said with a southern drawl***
> 
> It's a little overcast today, so the inside of the house isn't warming up and I'm sitting here freezing my you-know-what off.
> 
> I went to the Dr. this a.m. and had my blood pressure checked. 120/80! Whoo hoo! I'm good for another three months. He checks me every three months because I'm on a beta blocker for irregular heart beat.
> 
> I stopped at the store on the way home and bought a fresh loaf of sour dough bread. M-m-m-m. Love me some sour dough bread with hard butter.
> 
> I have the absolutely cutest great grand son in the whole world. Wish I had a scanner so I could show you his picture. I'll try to take a shot of it with my camera.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyrus! Can you imagine??? Well, when he gets older I guess "Cy" isn't too bad.
> 
> I just got a phone call from a guy who found a red ear slider walking up his driveway 2 years ago and they had had tortoises and box turtles in the past, so they put him in the back yard. He's calling me now because he says he can't get the turtle to eat. I said, "You mean for 2 years you haven't seen this turtle eat?" and he said that's right. So I patiently explained how he had a water turtle and the turtle can't swallow unless he's in water, yada yada. Why am I always so blown away when I hear stories like this? You'd think it wouldn't get to me anymore.




You're right....you sure have a cute grandson! I can't wait for grandchildren. But I guess I should let my daughters finish college first!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I hate to quibble over semantics, but Cyrus is my GREAT grandson! ***Pardon me while I hobble with my cane over to my rocking chair***


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Yvonne G said:


> I have the absolutely cutest great grand son in the whole world. Wish I had a scanner so I could show you his picture. I'll try to take a shot of it with my camera.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyrus! Can you imagine??? Well, when he gets older I guess "Cy" isn't too bad.



Awwwwwwwwwwwww! 

I too love sour dough. Its my favorite.


----------



## lisa127

He's still stinking cute!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Yvonne G said:


> I hate to quibble over semantics, but Cyrus is my GREAT grandson! ***Pardon me while I hobble with my cane over to my rocking chair***



But with every added generation there is a whole bunch of respect added!!! 

I'm going to be a cousin again around next month- ish.  I think they've named him Noah. I had a hamster named Noah, so I'm going to take credit


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> Soup of the day! [TEACUP WITHOUT HANDLE][BEER MUG][CLINKING BEER MUGS]



I'll pass.


*GREAT*Grandma, he is sure is cute.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Super cute Yvonne! I like that name, Cyrus!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm beat.


----------



## Jacqui

I think Cyress grows on you.


----------



## ijmccollum

Very cute grandson Yvonne. I myself have gorgeous granddaughter. Three months old now and I am full of pride. Unfortunately being the "paternal grandparent" hit me up side the head last weekend. Gotta say I am feeling pretty depressed. But here is my son and his daughter.


----------



## T33's Torts

Being the paternal grandparent isn't a bad thing at all! I'm much closer to mine.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> Unfortunately being the "paternal grandparent" hit me up side the head last weekend.



Want to talk about it? (my laptop is being super slow, so as of yet I can't see your Granddaughter...


----------



## T33's Torts

Be patient Jacqui. Its worth it.  I awe-d outloud. 



As of yet only the floor is insulated.


----------



## AZtortMom

Nice box Tiff!




Barista5261 said:


> Did you try rehydrating the Timothy hay? I take scissors and cut it up into REALLY tiny pieces, rehydrate it, then mix it up with their regular greens so it sticks to the greens and they are none the wiser [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



Yes ma'am I did that fancy little trick even with Mazuri and they turned their noses up and walked away. [FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE] I didn't think it was possible. Good thing, I got them to start eating weeds from the yard. They didn't touch it for 3 weeks. These guys are Mazuri whores too. I've got no words..O well Herbal Tortoise Hay it is. Boy, it smells awesome! I could smell it through the box!


----------



## Jacqui

I did a quick coat of paint on my one plant stand outside taking advantage of the warmth and ignoring the winds. It was a bit nippy because of the wind too. Any how am I the only one who when they paint, end up wearing some of the paint?

Tif, I thought you were sick?


----------



## T33's Torts

I am. I just cant eat or do anything that requires running or hyperventilating. I couldn't keep my lunch down today. My dad is helping build the box, so i can just call the shots.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I had Ellie out to enjoy the sunshine today and she enjoyed it but not like she used to... 

Here's her a few months ago:



Here's her today:



She eats 4 cups of food a day and doesn't have parasites. Just looks like I'm neglecting her. But I see a sadness in her eyes.


----------



## Jacqui

Oh Kim, that is so sad.  I feel for both Ellie and you.


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats so sad 
She looks loved though. Really. Neglected dogs don't have that look in their eye. 



I just realised how OCD my dad is. I had one 2x4 off (width wise not length wise) and he freaked out. I was like GEEZ.


----------



## Jacqui

He just wants it to look nice and work right, Tif.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ahhh, but its more than that. Its a story for another time. I'm going to do nothing now and mentally prepare myself for food.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yuppers [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]your Dad is like Randy. That's why it took 6 weeks for our enclosure to be built [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The boys are happy though. Obviously a good weight and not starved (she eats more than they do every day). I also give her electrolyte powder in her water to prevent dehydration from her bouts of diarrhea and incontinence. Today she peed about 30 times while out during those two hours of play and most of it was pink, but at the end it was just blood drops or nothing. Last vet visit about two months back when she couldn't keep down food for 5 days and was nonstop wetting herself her bloodwork might have indicated cancer but there were no definitive outliers or anything upon examination but I'm thinking she may have a mass in her bladder/kidney failure. I didn't see the point in doing x-rays or exploratory surgery since both those diagnoses only have palliative care outcomes. But we will see what the vet says tomorrow afternoon first, although I doubt it will be positive. 

Thanks for the support everyone.


----------



## Jacqui

Good luck tomorrow Kim *hugs*


----------



## T33's Torts

Lets hope for good news. :heart:



On yet another bad note, the tortoise I'm supposed to be getting is not an average sulcata. 

He's on some special all- vegetable diet. I dont know how well he'll acclimate to Mazuri. There's no way I can afford to feed him like the foster is. Two heads of romaine lettuce a day!!!! And 6 apples?!?! Its kind of insane.


----------



## ijmccollum

Actually I am finding out that it is way common, daughters gravitate toward their mothers when they first become mothers - and she has a very "hands on" mom. I just wasn't ready for it....the mom babysitting 5days a week, FB posts with the grand-baby, the oh so much bond time with her while I get limited time, usually taking them out to a restaurant. But you know what? I have a fabulous son, a marvelous daughter in law, and an incredible granddaughter. I am still a winner and will remain hands off and respect their family boundaries, after all I am the grandparent, not the parent, my son and daughter in law have that under control. I am over myself now. Just breathe. 

My heart so goes out to Ellie and her human companion. Keep her close and love her lots.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Lets hope for good news. :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> On yet another bad note, the tortoise I'm supposed to be getting is not an average sulcata.
> 
> He's on some special all- vegetable diet. I dont know how well he'll acclimate to Mazuri. There's no way I can afford to feed him like the foster is. Two heads of romaine lettuce a day!!!! And 6 apples?!?! Its kind of insane.



He shouldn't be getting that many apples.  They would be better to be giving him other greens then romaine or some hay. I know I don't feed mine much Mazuri.




ijmccollum said:


> Actually I am finding out that it is way common, daughters gravitate toward their mothers when they first become mothers - and she has a very "hands on" mom. I just wasn't ready for it....the mom babysitting 5days a week, FB posts with the grand-baby, the oh so much bond time with her while I get limited time, usually taking them out to a restaurant. But you know what? I have a fabulous son, a marvelous daughter in law, and an incredible granddaughter. I am still a winner and will remain hands off and respect their family boundaries, after all I am the grandparent, not the parent, my son and daughter in law have that under control. I am over myself now. Just breathe.
> 
> My heart so goes out to Ellie and her human companion. Keep her close and love her lots.



What if you say you would like to babysit on such and such a date. Let them know you want some one on one with the new little one.


----------



## T33's Torts

Looking at fiber and vitamins, I'm thinking lots of hay, mazuri Monday and every other Friday, and leafy greens daily. Also my yard is weed infested so daily grazing would be provided.


----------



## Barista5261

Much love, positive thoughts, and well wishes to Kim and her canine companion [PURPLE HEART][GREEN HEART][BLUE HEART][YELLOW HEART][DOG FACE]


Sooooooo.... I can be patient when I have to, but now I am more confused than anything- my order from Tyler was supposed to come today, I checked the status on FedEx.com and it said it was put on the truck at 7:30am for delivery today, yet here we are at 9:23pm and no sign of my package.... I went out once and taped the note they left me to my door, signed it, and told them to leave it at my doorstep.

And as of 5 min ago, it still says it's on the truck out for delivery....


----------



## ijmccollum

On another note; today for lunch, my boss, I, and our location IT support went to lunch at Buffalo Wings so we could finalize a wings eating contest for team building in our units next week. My boss decided to do the "blazin' wings" challenge. Twelve of their hottest in under six minutes, no drink, no napkin, no nothing. Win and take home a tee-shirt. He took home the the tee-shirt in 3.13m, scarfed down my fries and then went on to have a second lunch when we got back to the lab. The man is an eating machine and life is not fair. He is an extreme cyclist whose nutritionalist has him on a minimum of 3k calories a day just to maintain weight. I look at food and gain weight.


----------



## Kerryann

lisa127 said:


> LLLReptile is the best site for ordering supplies. All my supplies come from there, and occasionally Reptile Basics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's over now. I don't know how much we got, but it was the high winds, blowing and drifting that made it worse. We already have tons and tons of snow on the ground already though. Backing out of the drive is difficult because the piles on each side of my drive are taller than my husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a lot of years, since we had any real major amounts of snow like it sounds like you have. The next bad thing is when it does get warmer you will have all the ice at night/early moring hours and water during the day to worry about. Floods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we are supposed to get close to 50 degrees on Thursday with rain. They are predicting floods.
Click to expand...




US too.. yay
someone said this is more snow than the winter of 78. Anyone else remember that winter? I remember being a very young kid that spring and taking out the row boat to fish in our backyard which had turned into a lake. I spent a lot of days out there and never caught a thing. I am sure my mom was like she's dumb but we love'er...


----------



## ijmccollum

Barista5261 said:


> Much love, positive thoughts, and well wishes to Kim and her canine companion [PURPLE HEART][GREEN HEART][BLUE HEART][YELLOW HEART][DOG FACE]
> 
> 
> Sooooooo.... I can be patient when I have to, but now I am more confused than anything- my order from Tyler was supposed to come today, I checked the status on FedEx.com and it said it was put on the truck at 7:30am for delivery today, yet here we are at 9:23pm and no sign of my package.... I went out once and taped the note they left me to my door, signed it, and told them to leave it at my doorstep.
> 
> And as of 5 min ago, it still says it's on the truck out for delivery....



WoW, how late do they deliver?


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> I hate to quibble over semantics, but Cyrus is my GREAT grandson! ***Pardon me while I hobble with my cane over to my rocking chair***



You must be a super extra great grandma because you are so cute proud.




RosieRedfoot said:


> I had Ellie out to enjoy the sunshine today and she enjoyed it but not like she used to...
> 
> Here's her a few months ago:
> 
> 
> Here's her today:
> 
> 
> She eats 4 cups of food a day and doesn't have parasites. Just looks like I'm neglecting her. But I see a sadness in her eyes.



 I am so sorry


----------



## Barista5261

I have no idea how late fed ex delivers, but I think it is safe to assume I am not getting my package tonight. 

Holy cow that is a lot of food [FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE]
I had a co worker that was training for Iron Man and would tell us about all the food he'd eat to keep up with his vigorous exercise.... I think I gained weight from just listening to him talk about his 3 dinners every night.


Business in the front.....




Party in the back!


----------



## ijmccollum

Barista5261 said:


> I have no idea how late fed ex delivers, but I think it is safe to assume I am not getting my package tonight.
> 
> Holy cow that is a lot of food [FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE]
> I had a co worker that was training for Iron Man and would tell us about all the food he'd eat to keep up with his vigorous exercise.... I think I gained weight from just listening to him talk about his 3 dinners every night.
> 
> 
> Business in the front.....
> 
> 
> 
> Party in the back!




LOL, yeh, both me and his wife are gaining vicariously through him...unfortunately she is his cyclist partner and her calorie count is half that. Must be in the genes. 

Hope your delivery comes early tomorrow and the weather Is good.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Barista5261 said:


> I have no idea how late fed ex delivers, but I think it is safe to assume I am not getting my package tonight.
> 
> 
> Business in the front.....
> 
> 
> 
> Party in the back!



Do you have to sign for the package? 

If so I'd keep an ear out just in case. 

And LOL


----------



## AZtortMom

Positive thoughts and much love coming your way for you Kim and your puppy [PURPLE HEART][BLUE HEART][PURPLE HEART][BLUE HEART]


----------



## Barista5261

tffnytorts said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how late fed ex delivers, but I think it is safe to assume I am not getting my package tonight.
> 
> 
> Business in the front.....
> 
> 
> 
> Party in the back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to sign for the package?
> 
> If so I'd keep an ear out just in case.
> 
> And LOL
Click to expand...


Yep, I completely forgot that you gotta sign for all Fed Ex packages. It was supposed to originally be delivered on Saturday, missed that delivery, left the paper they left me on my door, signed it, yet still no package [THUMBS DOWN SIGN]


*note to self* don't wear good shirts while doing tort cleaning. I still haven't learned my lesson yet and got peed on, again [UNAMUSED FACE] I think my torts think that is a desired sign of affection.


----------



## AZtortMom

My new tort weed was a total success! They totally cleared their plate! They have not done that in a while. EvenShelly ate her evening snack THANK YOU tortoise supply [PURPLE HEART][BLUE HEART]


----------



## Barista5261

AZtortMom said:


> My new tort weed was a total success! They totally cleared their plate! They have not done that in a while. EvenShelly ate her evening snack THANK YOU tortoise supply [PURPLE HEART][BLUE HEART]



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] now I am even more excited to get mine!


----------



## T33's Torts

Tort pee. Gotta love that. 

I might have to buy some now!


----------



## AZtortMom

You will smell the weed before you see the box. The lady at my PO Box place loved how the box smelled and looked at me crossed eyed when I told her it was tort food [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Barista5261

AZtortMom said:


> You will smell the weed before you see the box. The lady at my PO Box place loved how the box smelled and looked at me crossed eyed when I told her it was tort food [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



Hahhaa hahahaha. Love it. Now that your babies have eaten plenty, they will probably leave you lots of *goodies* to clean up in the morning [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm ok with it. I use it on my plants and my palm trees. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD][TURTLE][HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸ I love tort poop


----------



## tortoisetime565

I wanted to share this with all of you!


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats why I keep my hair tied up!


----------



## Barista5261

So..... Someone just knocked on my door, and of course I freaked out because it's nearly 11pm and I don't know any of my neighbors.... I opened the door, and guess what was just delivered? My package from Tyler! Whooooo!


----------



## AZtortMom

[THUMBS UP SIGN][THUMBS UP SIGN]awesome! Tort weed has arrived!


----------



## Barista5261

Holy crap. Yep, can totally smell the hay before I even crack open the box [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]


----------



## AZtortMom

Now you know why I call it weed, man!


Can you image what the fedex driver was thinking when it was stinking up the truck?


----------



## Barista5261

AZtortMom said:


> Now you know why I call it weed, man!



Hahahhahahahaha. So true. My babies are gonna have a darn good breakfast! If this doesn't give them the munches [WINKING FACE]




AZtortMom said:


> Can you image what the fedex driver was thinking when it was stinking up the truck?



Hahaha probably that I had ordered some kind of potpourri or awfully fragrant candle


----------



## AZtortMom

At first Shelly was going to her usual sniff and walk away but she stopped dead in her tracks and started eating. When she did that, I knew we were on to something. SCORE!


----------



## T33's Torts

The new update is amazing!!!! I'm so overwhelmed!


----------



## AZtortMom

Holy moly! It just kicked in [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]


----------



## T33's Torts

Are you as amazed as me?!?! I'm so happy!!!


----------



## ijmccollum

Barista5261 said:


> So..... Someone just knocked on my door, and of course I freaked out because it's nearly 11pm and I don't know any of my neighbors.... I opened the door, and guess what was just delivered? My package from Tyler! Whooooo!



Awesome and congrats. Tyler always comes through.


----------



## Barista5261

ijmccollum said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So..... Someone just knocked on my door, and of course I freaked out because it's nearly 11pm and I don't know any of my neighbors.... I opened the door, and guess what was just delivered? My package from Tyler! Whooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome and congrats. Tyler always comes through.
Click to expand...


Thanks! Yep he is great, I just got super freaked out that it was delivered at 11pm [FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> Are you as amazed as me?!?! I'm so happy!!!



It's pretty cool [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

I found the smilies.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I feel, and am, real sick tonight. I even called in. What a drag. Not happy


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh no! Sorry Ken  did Karen make you some chicken soup?


----------



## T33's Torts

Illnesses ain't cool.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No. She has to go to bed for work in the am. I'm not sure I could keep it down, anyway.


----------



## T33's Torts

I felt the same way 24 hours ago. 

Wait. Is it possible to contract germs from posts?! Oops. Sorry Ken!


----------



## AZtortMom

Uh oh...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And for the record, I blame Tiffany.


----------



## AZtortMom

You got sick through osmosis [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

Darn it! You posted it first! I had the same idea.. Sheesh.


Never mind.  I'm still faster.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup. It's not right. And because I work graveyard, regardless how I feel, I need to try to stay up all night. Yay?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yay is right! Sleeping at noon, working during the night. 

Tomorrow is my dad's birthday. Happy birthday to him. His birthday present is the honor of having me a child.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lol! Nice [THUMBS UP SIGN][TURTLE]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I know I'm honored to have my daughter as my daughter.


And my â€œboy" stepson is one of my best friends. I am blessed.


----------



## T33's Torts

I have an actual present (not the one he gets daily) coming in the mail. Of course it's going to be late. Fan-tastic.


----------



## AZtortMom

*Yawn* well guys I'm off to bed, see you in the morning *waves*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gee, thanks! I get on and you go to bed. I really want to though.


----------



## T33's Torts

I should be asleep too! Lol. I'm trying my hand at being nocturnal. 

Goodnight Noel!


Heyyy! I'm a veteran member now... Thats odd.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Where do you see that information?


----------



## T33's Torts

Are you on a computer or a mobile thing?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As crappy as I feel, I'm really wishing tonight were Friday.


On a phone app.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its at the bottom of the page when you click on their icon picture.


I always wish it were Friday! My week hasn't even started!


You're a veteran member too!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Typically I don't get sick, so when I do, I'm a huge, miserable, whinner.


----------



## T33's Torts

I become a blob of tangled hair and tissues. 

"Tissues for your issues"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hahaha, Tiff. I can't even figure out what day it is. For me, I'm blown away how out of it I am. I spoke with my favorite niece tonight, and she said I sound completely different, and she could tell from my voice that I'm sick. All I know, being sick is overrated.


----------



## T33's Torts

The voice that reads your posts in my head sounds the same! Lol. I hate being congested, because people say I sound like a chipmunk.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I wish I was just congested. I'm going out both ends, as it were.


----------



## T33's Torts

I found that NOT taking any sort of medicine helps. On Saturday I took a bunch of different stuff. It made everything a thousand times worse.


Have you updated the app yet?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Um, no. I've received no notice to.


With that, I killed chat?


----------



## Team Gomberg

I've been afraid to update mine. I'm going to update it on my husbands phone first to test it out..lol

And Ken, your "killed chat" comment literally made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Your pm is disabled. I tried to send you one, but nooooo!


----------



## Team Gomberg

Email! Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Got it.


Done did the email thing.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Um, no. I've received no notice to.
> 
> 
> With that, I killed chat?





Update it!! Everything is so much neat looking. Its going to be a long road to acclamation, but so far it's wonderful! 

Sorry, I had to get the thousand pounds of random crud off my bed. Then I got sidetracked and ended up asleep. So yeah.  Now it's two am and I can't go back to sleep.


----------



## tort_luv_5055

Russian Tortoise...I had to...I couldn't help myself...[FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY][FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]


I just updated. Its pretty awesome! Its like iOS. 7 for tfo haha


----------



## lisa127

Good morning!!

It's a beautiful 45 degrees here today! I haven't felt 45 degrees in many months. It's heavenly!!


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning to Lisa and all the rest of ya!! *


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tort_luv_5055 said:


> Russian Tortoise...I had to...I couldn't help myself...[FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY][FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]
> 
> 
> I just updated. Its pretty awesome! Its like iOS. 7 for tfo haha





LMAO!!!


Good morning!! 
Lovely day today!


----------



## Jacqui

A bit cooler here today weather wise.


----------



## T33's Torts

Here too, and it's cloudy. BUT its supposed to be sunny and WARM later. So I'm waiting for that.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][TURTLE]


----------



## T33's Torts

Hello!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Good morning all!!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][TURTLE]



Morning! 




tortoisetime565 said:


> Good morning all!!



and a bright shiney good morning to you!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning everyone [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][TURTLE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and a bright shiney good morning to you!
Click to expand...





How's your morning.


----------



## T33's Torts

Does anyone know why the big-ish sullies half bury themselves?? They've never been diggers.


----------



## tort_luv_5055

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tffnytorts said:


> Does anyone know why the big-ish sullies half bury themselves?? They've never been diggers.



I don't know why, but its really cute!


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> How's your morning.



So far, so good!  Yours?


----------



## AZtortMom

I have no idea, mine do it too


----------



## Jacqui

Maybe because in the wild they would do that to better blend in? Or because it's cooler and more humid if dug in?


----------



## bouaboua

Just like to say Morning to all of you..

That is it......


----------



## Jacqui

Oh I wish I were visitng Phoenix today.  OF course to see, Noel.  Won't mention I would love to buy the two "sulcatas" on Craig's list.




bouaboua said:


> Just like to say Morning to all of you..
> 
> That is it......



Here's to a fine day to ya too!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Oh I wish I were visitng Phoenix today.  OF course to see, Noel.  Won't mention I would love to buy the two "sulcatas" on Craig's list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bouaboua said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like to say Morning to all of you..
> 
> That is it......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to a fine day to ya too!
Click to expand...




How big are they?? Do they need a ride?? [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Elohi

I'm feeling blue today. Not sure why really. I was hoping for some warm sunshine and all we have is dreary fog. Boo.


----------



## AZtortMom

[BLACK SUN WITH RAYS]ï¸[BLACK SUN WITH RAYS]ï¸[BLACK SUN WITH RAYS]ï¸[BLACK SUN WITH RAYS]ï¸[BLACK SUN WITH RAYS]ï¸[BLACK SUN WITH RAYS]ï¸[BLACK SUN WITH RAYS]ï¸[BLACK SUN WITH RAYS]ï¸[BLACK SUN WITH RAYS]ï¸ here's some sunshine from AZ. I got plenty to spare. [TWO HEARTS]


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui said:


> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's your morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good!  Yours?
Click to expand...


Great! I'm in history class.  would rather be with tortoises! xD


----------



## AZtortMom

[TURTLE][TURTLE][TURTLE]ugh history class


----------



## Elohi

AZtortMom said:


> [TURTLE][TURTLE][TURTLE]ugh history class



Lol. Yeahhhhh not one of my favorites either. But ohhhhh what is give to be in school again (college). Lol


----------



## Jacqui

I agree with the two of you. History was never one of my favorite things. My youngest son takes after his father in that he likes history.




Elohi said:


> I'm feeling blue today. Not sure why really. I was hoping for some warm sunshine and all we have is dreary fog. Boo.



Sorry it's a blue day for you. Yesterday was so nice here and sunny, now coming in tonight is snow.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It's 74 here today. Ellie's vet appointment is in less than an hour. She seemed more happy today so we'll see what the vet has to say. Wish I had more money though to do a bit more testing but I don't. Not with all this house debt to pay off.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> It's 74 here today. Ellie's vet appointment is in less than an hour. She seemed more happy today so we'll see what the vet has to say. Wish I had more money though to do a bit more testing but I don't. Not with all this house debt to pay off.



Good luck to you.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good thoughts are with you two [PURPLE HEART][BLUE HEART]


----------



## Jacqui

... and Kim, no matter what happens at the Vet apt, remember you gave this poor girl a loving home and have spent a lot of time and money on her through all sorts of illnesses. She could not have asked for more. Do not in any way feel guilty or undersell yourself, if you can't do more for her. *hugs* and sending good, positive mental thoughts for you both.




AZtortMom said:


> Good thoughts are with you two [PURPLE HEART][BLUE HEART]



 We both wrote almost the exact same phrase. I didn't get to see your comment until after mine posted.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Jacqui

Just wish it wasn't about such a serious and sad subject/time.


----------



## AZtortMom

Agreed


----------



## Jacqui

After leaving the library and checking that temps were above 50 (was 51), I hurried home, changed into painting pants, and grabbed the two Chi pups to go out and do another layer on my plant stand. It is amazing how gosh darn cold 51 can be when it's windy, the ground is still cold and the sky cloud covered.  I got the layer on both the stand and myself,  which by then the smallest chi was letting me know he thought it was a bit chilly to be outside for so long. So back inside and online I am.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ahh... oh. What? I didnt see y'all there! I was enjoying the sunshine. Anyways, today I'm feeling good. I haven't eaten and I feel a headache coming on, so I'm going to stuff ny face now.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Ahh... oh. What? I didnt see y'all there! I was enjoying the sunshine. Anyways, today I'm feeling good. I haven't eaten and I feel a headache coming on, so I'm going to stuff ny face now.



Since you keep getting sick after eating, you might start out with something easy on the tummy... like hot tea and dry toast... and nibbles, not eating a lot.


----------



## T33's Torts

I have plain old crackers.  

Look what I did!


----------



## AZtortMom

Very nice!


----------



## T33's Torts

Now it's the hard part. I'm procrastinating.


----------



## Jacqui

...waiting for picture to show up... but thinking yuck, plain ole crackers.  Glad I am not sick.


----------



## T33's Torts

They're salted. Thank goodness.


----------



## Jacqui

You put on the outside layer??


----------



## T33's Torts

I put on the insulation! The outer wall needs to be cut down an inch.


Then I have to build and connect the roof, add a door, buy the heating stuff, paint and use a wood sealant, test the temps, pick up the tortoise and then celebrate my birthday.  clearly I got a little carried away.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I put on the insulation!



That's what I meant by the outside layer.


----------



## T33's Torts

Then yes. Out side layer is on!


----------



## Jacqui

Are you going to seal it at that point and then add the real outside wood layer?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yes! Then wood sealant then paint.


----------



## Jacqui

What color?


----------



## T33's Torts

Baby blue and white.  Its going to have window pots (minus the windows) and a mail box.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Baby blue and white.  Its going to have window pots (minus the windows) and a mail box.



 Except for the color, it sounds a bit like one of the ones I am working on.


----------



## T33's Torts

I added walls. Now they just have to be sealed!


----------



## Jacqui

Your moving right along!


----------



## AZtortMom

Choo choo!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> You're moving right along!



Thats what I keep trying to tell myself! Lol! At this rate I should be done by next Wednesday, maybe. I really need at least a week to test heating and stuff.


----------



## Jacqui

Do you have a certain deadlone to pick up the tortoise?


----------



## T33's Torts

We're really trying for the 1st of March.


Oh nuts!!! Next weekend is already the first!!! Okay, Chan of plans, house will be done this weekend!!!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> We're really trying for the 1st of March.
> 
> 
> Oh nuts!!! Next weekend is already the first!!! Okay, Chan of plans, house will be done this weekend!!!






 Time flies doesn't it?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So Ellie got diagnosed with bladder/kidney cancer. Which is highly untreatable and a painful way to go if left too long. So she has pain meds and will be going into the vet for her final car ride next week.




I found this on a veterinarians' blog and helps me to come to terms with putting her down while she's still eating and mostly happy.

"I euthanized a dog a few weeks ago for bladder cancer â€” specifically transitional cell carcinoma (TCC), the most common type of bladder cancer veterinarians diagnose. I give this owner credit for being strong enough to let her dog go before her dogâ€™s suffering became too profound.

This is one of those diseases that doesnâ€™t always give owners a lot of warning that things are about to get bad â€¦ really bad â€¦ so stepping in sooner rather than later is often in a petâ€™s best interests."


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm so sorry HUGS


----------



## Jacqui

I was afraid it was going to be something along these lines. Atleast now you know and you and Ellie have this last week to fill with a lot of love, a lot of tears, time to savor all those "last times", and to say that painful "goodbye." I am so sorry your all going through this. *hugs*


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm so sorry! At least Ellie gets to spend her last days with the people that love her. 
*hugs* 
Want some virtual ice cream? 
When I had old hamsters, I filled their last days with all the things I couldn't give them before. Like people food and sugary stuff. I think you should spoil her as much as you possibly can.


----------



## Jacqui

I remember when you first were looking at Ellie. How excited you were. I wish you could have had her for longer, but she was so lucky to get to have you. You have always been there for her. If I were an old dog, I would have wanted my last time with you. Dang, I just hate this. 

Perhaps we need to move on to another topic, as I for one am tired of having tears in my eyes.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'll help you Jacqui. 
*hands you ice cream and tissues*

My sulcata bit my finger. :dodgy:
Didn't break skin, but it hurt like $!^& though. 
I screamed and my dad goes "See. If that was a big turtle your hand would be gone."


----------



## AZtortMom

[FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE]owie


----------



## Barista5261

Lots of hugs and love [GREEN HEART][TWO HEARTS][PURPLE HEART][BLUE HEART]



One of my sulcatas decided for his next growth spurt, he is going to grow wider. Therefore he now cannot fit through the PVC pipe connector that connects his main plastic tub to his plastic tub that has his humid hide in it [FLUSHED FACE] time to go to Hole Depot... I mean... Home Depot .... I mean the big orange devil in the morning in search of wider PVC pipe.


Current PVC width is 4" [FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## T33's Torts

My littlest twin is almost ROUND. I'm sort of wondering if she is trying to be horizontally oval.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I'll help you Jacqui.
> *hands you ice cream and tissues*
> 
> My sulcata bit my finger. :dodgy:
> Didn't break skin, but it hurt like $!^& though.
> I screamed and my dad goes "See. If that was a big turtle your hand would be gone."



You know, I got more fresh strawberries today, but arn if I didn't forget the ice cream. 

Those bites can be painful, especially if they keep clamped down on ya. Love your Dad's comment.


----------



## Barista5261

I think my other sulcata somehow once saw a leopard and decided he wanted to have a dome just like it, because his carapace is now starting to take a dome shape.


----------



## AZtortMom

Barista5261 said:


> Lots of hugs and love [GREEN HEART][TWO HEARTS][PURPLE HEART][BLUE HEART]
> 
> 
> 
> One of my sulcatas decided for his next growth spurt, he is going to grow wider. Therefore he now cannot fit through the PVC pipe connector that connects his main plastic tub to his plastic tub that has his humid hide in it [FLUSHED FACE] time to go to Hole Depot... I mean... Home Depot .... I mean the big orange devil in the morning in search of wider PVC pipe.
> 
> 
> Current PVC width is 4" [FLUSHED FACE]





Do you have a pic of that tort butt being stuck in that PVC pipe? [WINKING FACE]


----------



## Yvonne G

I was using garcinia casanova or whatever its called, and I wanted to get back down to my normal weight - I had gained close to 15lbs. It took me almost all winter, but I was determined. I gave up my evening ice cream, and walked 3/4's of a mile every evening. No snacks and I chewed gum when I had a craving. In the evening I had a cup of hot cocoa. 

I made it to my target weight, and now all I can think of is food!

So I'm off to the kitchen to see what I can eat. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## T33's Torts

They're fast little suckers! I have strawberries, but I have to save them for when I get toast. Strawberry toast is awesome. 

If I ever end up with a BIG aggressive tort, I'll be keeping my hands at a good distance! Heck, my hands are away from ANY big tort's face!




Yvonne G said:


> I was using garcinia casanova or whatever its called, and I wanted to get back down to my normal weight - I had gained close to 15lbs. It took me almost all winter, but I was determined. I gave up my evening ice cream, and walked 3/4's of a mile every evening. No snacks and I chewed gum when I had a craving. In the evening I had a cup of hot cocoa.
> 
> I made it to my target weight, and now all I can think of is food!
> 
> So I'm off to the kitchen to see what I can eat. See you all tomorrow!



Have fun Yvonne!


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> I think my other sulcata somehow once saw a leopard and decided he wanted to have a dome just like it, because his carapace is now starting to take a dome shape.



No doubt sometime when you had TFO showing.


----------



## Barista5261

AZtortMom said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of hugs and love [GREEN HEART][TWO HEARTS][PURPLE HEART][BLUE HEART]
> 
> 
> 
> One of my sulcatas decided for his next growth spurt, he is going to grow wider. Therefore he now cannot fit through the PVC pipe connector that connects his main plastic tub to his plastic tub that has his humid hide in it [FLUSHED FACE] time to go to Hole Depot... I mean... Home Depot .... I mean the big orange devil in the morning in search of wider PVC pipe.
> 
> 
> Current PVC width is 4" [FLUSHED FACE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a pic of that tort butt being stuck in that PVC pipe? [WINKING FACE]
Click to expand...




I don't, but that doesn't mean I can't get one  


I think the only reason he was able to squeeze through the pipe was he was able to smell the herbal hay at the other side of the enclosure..... 


I do believe the herbal hay mixed with mazuri would be equivalent of a tortoise drug binge [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE] that stuff is crack, I tell you!




Jacqui said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think my other sulcata somehow once saw a leopard and decided he wanted to have a dome just like it, because his carapace is now starting to take a dome shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt sometime when you had TFO showing.
Click to expand...


That is entirely possible [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> One of my sulcatas decided for his next growth spurt, he is going to grow wider.



I did that as a child and never remembered how NOT to be wide.


----------



## T33's Torts

Sulcatas like to grow in EVERY way possible.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> and now all I can think of is food!



That's me all the time!


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui, I forgot to ask- what species is going to be living in that house you're building?


----------



## AZtortMom

Barista, I agree! The herbal hay and the Mazuri are the new tort crack. Jay and Shelly have been food whores all day


----------



## T33's Torts

My Shelly humped my foot today. :-/


----------



## AZtortMom

Whhhhhaaaaatttt???


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah. Mating with my foot. I was standing in the Russian enclosure thinking about my new plans (stay tuned) and I hear a squeaking noise.... Look down and Mr. Shelly is going to town on my converse.


----------



## Barista5261

tffnytorts said:


> My Shelly humped my foot today. :-/



Take it as a compliment. [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE] she likes you.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Barista5261 said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Shelly humped my foot today. :-/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it as a compliment. [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE] she likes you.
Click to expand...


HE likes my shoe as much as about very other rock (or plant) within his area. *sighs* Oh goodness gracious.


----------



## Barista5261

AZtortMom said:


> Barista, I agree! The herbal hay and the Mazuri are the new tort crack. Jay and Shelly have been food whores all day



It's the latest rage! All the cool tort kids are doing herbal hay these days. 

Except the hipster torts. They were doing it before it was mainstream. [/bad joke]


----------



## T33's Torts

Ahhhhh the good ole hipster torts.
*reminiscing over old days*


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> I do believe the herbal hay mixed with mazuri would be equivalent of a tortoise drug binge [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE] that stuff is crack, I tell you!



Some day I will have to break down and try some of that stuff.


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm waiting for the day when I walk into the tort room and find Moe sitting in the enclosure with a Bob Marley hat on




Jacqui said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe the herbal hay mixed with mazuri would be equivalent of a tortoise drug binge [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE] that stuff is crack, I tell you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some day I will have to break down and try some of that stuff.
Click to expand...


I can send ya some [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Shelly humped my foot today. :-/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it as a compliment. [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE] she likes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HE likes my shoe as much as about very other rock (or plant) within his area. *sighs* Oh goodness gracious.
Click to expand...


Sounds like a Russian male.


----------



## T33's Torts

How did I end up with 4 males anyway?! It started as ONE male, 4 females.. but the tails just got bigger and bigger! AHHHHH!


----------



## Barista5261

tffnytorts said:


> How did I end up with 4 males anyway?! It started as ONE male, 4 females.. but the tails just got bigger and bigger! AHHHHH!



Sounds like you got yourself a Frat House [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]


----------



## AZtortMom

Yuppers [THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## Jacqui

Your just lucky Tif!


----------



## Barista5261

Maybe her milkshakes bring all the boys to the yard.... [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> Sounds like you got yourself a Frat House [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]



 In many ways.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Barista5261 said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did I end up with 4 males anyway?! It started as ONE male, 4 females.. but the tails just got bigger and bigger! AHHHHH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you got yourself a Frat House [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]
Click to expand...


LOL!!! One of the males has dry rot, so he's in his own area, and I may have to separate Shelly. 




AZtortMom said:


> Yuppers [THUMBS UP SIGN]








Jacqui said:


> Your just lucky Tif!








Barista5261 said:


> Maybe her milkshakes bring all the boys to the yard.... [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Barista5261

I bet some herbal hay will make the frat boys chill out [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> I bet some herbal hay will make the frat boys chill out [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]



So eating the hay will beat out having sex?


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL! I may have to get some soon. The price tag makes me frightens me a little though. Perhaps when the big boy moves in I'll get some. 


Which reminds me-
I still dont know that tortoise's name.




Jacqui said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet some herbal hay will make the frat boys chill out [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating the hay will beat out having sex?
Click to expand...


That might be a tough one! Lol! With those Russian torts, you never know!!


----------



## Jacqui

I thought it was a horse with no name?


----------



## Barista5261

Even though it's $25 a bag, it is a good sized bag and all you need is a pinch to sprinkle on top of their greens. 

And it is INCREDIBLY fragrant. I could smell it before I opened the box.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> That might be a tough one! Lol! With those Russian torts, you never know!!



Yeah Russians do love to eat, too. Hmmmm *rubs chin* and thinks about this


----------



## Barista5261

tffnytorts said:


> That might be a tough one! Lol! With those Russian torts, you never know!!





In Mother Russia, tortoise name YOU!


----------



## AZtortMom

I second that! You can rehydrate it if you like, but it seems to work well as is


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> I thought it was a horse with no name?



No, my horse's name is Mr. Ed... Sheeran. 


Haha. I'm a music nerd. If it can relate to Ed Sheeran, I'm going to relate it. 

Oh and my horse has cotton insides.


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> And it is INCREDIBLY fragrant. I could smell it before I opened the box.



So you can have it do double duty as an air freshner?


----------



## AZtortMom

I have to admit my tort room smells better [TURTLE][WHITE SMILING FACE]ï¸[THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it is INCREDIBLY fragrant. I could smell it before I opened the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can have it do double duty as an air freshner?
Click to expand...


I can only imagine the sneezing...

Oh *sneeze* no *sneeze* I *sneeze* blame *sneeze* AMY! *sneeze*


----------



## AZtortMom

[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats the one down side of torts. I have to take a daily allergy med.


----------



## Jacqui

sneezing can be good!


----------



## Barista5261

tffnytorts said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it is INCREDIBLY fragrant. I could smell it before I opened the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can have it do double duty as an air freshner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can only imagine the sneezing...
> 
> Oh *sneeze* no *sneeze* I *sneeze* blame *sneeze* AMY! *sneeze*
Click to expand...


Hahahaha. But yes, it smells really good! I was kinda weary about the flowers in it, some flowers make me sneeze constantly, but so far, so good.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Thats the one down side of torts. I have to take a daily allergy med.



What are you allergic to? Them? Their substrate? What?


----------



## T33's Torts

**imagine tiffany in a quiet library** 

AAAAHHH-CHO!!!! 
(Repeat 12 times) 

*everyone is starting at tiffany* 

(Thinks to myself "darn. Forgot my meds")




Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the one down side of torts. I have to take a daily allergy med.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you allergic to? Them? Their substrate? What?
Click to expand...


Hay. The non- wet coco coir. Grass. I usually do well to keep it under control.


----------



## Jacqui

So not really tortoises.


----------



## T33's Torts

Nope. But torts need the stuff I sneeze at.


----------



## Jacqui

Were you having to take the meds even before you had tortoises?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah. I love the outdoors... But the outdoors dont like me.


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry.


----------



## T33's Torts

Lol. I dont mind much anymore. 

I'm so excited about this big sulcata. I'd be VERY upset if something ended up being wrong with him. I can't imagine what would hold me back.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hello ladies. I've been sick the last two days so I've not been here. And for poor Yvonne and all you women folks struggling with your weight, I still easily fit in and wear the same size Levi's as when I was in high school a very long time ago.


----------



## T33's Torts

Welcome back Ken. 
Are you sure Karen isn't being a good person and swapping out for pants for bigger sizes? I remember my mom did that once to my dad. He didnt even notice. 
"Hey! Think I lost weight!"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Naw. Levi's have that leather tag and since you can't base the fit before washing them, I've mesmerized it.


----------



## mike taylor

Ken I bet when you where a kid you'd poke a hornets nest with a stick .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Only if others were around, and I could run faster. Lol.


----------



## Jacqui

I think I wear the same size as I did in high school (I did say I was always fat).

Tif I love what your Mom did!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Good idea. Look at that tag real good.   
I'm tired. I built the lid finally. 
(And I put up walls ((for those who were off the forum doing other things.. aka Ken)))


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow Tiffany, I never doubted you but that's a hell of a heated box you've got there.


----------



## T33's Torts

As of now its just a box. Lol. No heat... no heat.... cold. Very very cold.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tort_luv_5055 said:


> Russian Tortoise...I had to...I couldn't help myself...[FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY][FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]
> 
> 
> I just updated. Its pretty awesome! Its like iOS. 7 for tfo haha





That may be the funniest thing I have seen all day.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Only if others were around, and I could run faster. Lol.



That sounds like you.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> I think I wear the same size as I did in high school (I did say I was always fat).
> 
> Tif I love what your Mom did!!



LOL!


----------



## mike taylor

Yep I new it! L.o.L . Two things never talk about a womans wieght and don't and never answer the question, ( do I look fat in this? ) .


----------



## T33's Torts

I still have to add the corner pieces and seal the lid. Its REALLY heavy. I dont know how I'm going to get it to behind the pine trees.


----------



## Kerryann

I'm so sorry about Ellie. She was so lucky to have you and you her.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hello ladies. I've been sick the last two days so I've not been here. And for poor Yvonne and all you women folks struggling with your weight, I still easily fit in and wear the same size Levi's as when I was in high school a very long time ago.



Hi Ken, I hope you are feeling better


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tffnytorts said:


> I put on the insulation! The outer wall needs to be cut down an inch.
> 
> 
> Then I have to build and connect the roof, add a door, buy the heating stuff, paint and use a wood sealant, test the temps, pick up the tortoise and then celebrate my birthday.  clearly I got a little carried away.





No no this made me laugh the most 




Barista5261 said:


> Maybe her milkshakes bring all the boys to the yard.... [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]






mike taylor said:


> Yep I new it! L.o.L . Two things never talk about a womans wieght and don't and never answer the question, ( do I look fat in this? ) .


My Mikey doesn't wait for me to ask, he usually offers it up.
Sometimes I'm like... Um yes I do maybe look homeless and other times I'm like I look fab and don't forget who dresses you.


So tonight I had drinks with my friend who quit. He made me laugh and laugh... Man I missed him. Like usual he changed my perspective to a better one on some stuff.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When my boy was young and got in trouble, I'd make him split and stack firewood. He just sent me this text. 

Weston got in trouble. We dont have any firewood, so i made him drag a cinder block across the yard and back.

That's my boy. But at least I'd gotten some of my chores done when he got in trouble.


When my boy was young and got in trouble, I'd make him split and stack firewood. He just sent me this text. 

Weston got in trouble. We dont have any firewood, so i made him drag a cinder block across the yard and back.

That's my boy. But at least I'd gotten some of my chores done when he got in trouble.


----------



## T33's Torts

I used to drag cinder blocks around to helo set fresh dirt.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Is anyone else watching nature on pbs right now? It's about the smarts of crows and is one of my favorite episodes.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm watching the Olympics!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tffnytorts said:


> I'm watching the Olympics!



Me too. I love the Olympics. 
I wish I could figure skate


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Awwwwww


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm watching CSI. I've always wanted to do that type of work


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Awwwwww



Olympics is like the smarts of nature with people


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I may have just stepped in it Mike. Karen picked up some gatoraid and soup for me tonight. I haven't really been eating well. So I mossy in the kitchen and there's some Boost chocolate drink on the counter. I turn to Karen and ask her if I could have one. She flat face looks at me and asks, â€œUm who else would it be for, Ken?" Do I thank her? Noooo I say, â€œWell I thought maybe they were for you." Idiot.


----------



## AZtortMom

*face palm*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Right?


----------



## T33's Torts

I second Noel's face palm.


----------



## mike taylor

You had to poke the nest didn't you . L .O. L.


----------



## T33's Torts

He poked the nest.


----------



## mike taylor

I fill your pain Ken . I put my foot in my mouth all the time . I'm just glad I don't have any cows . LoL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's what that taste isâ€¦my neighbors cows got on our property and I had to yell/chase them off.


----------



## mike taylor

Yep some of us will never learn .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And with that, Mike, we killed chatâ€¦


So I'll kick the door back open since I'm not working tonight, and normally I'm awake all night, where is my insomniac buddy, Sibi tonight?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fine. Geesh. The Patriot, with 
Mel Gibson is on so I'll watch that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And King George loses the war.


----------



## Kerryann

I was trying to turn over a new leaf and I came home.. didn't fire up my laptop.. went to bed.. fell asleep.. woke up at 3 am about panicked bout all of the stuff I didn't have done and came down here to work. My leaf is half turned over anyway. 
I have to go shower.. I have 50 youts coming in today that I have to give a presentation and working tour about why it's sooo freaking fantastic to work in IT. It really is great to be a nerd. We get to do cool stuff. Here's a sneak preview of my presentation:
The field of Information Technology is still a field where anyone with a vision and a good work ethic can get ahead. Today on your tour you will see the variety of jobs within IT and the diversity of the people doing them. In IT you do anything from creating art with html and css to statistical analysis. As you sit with the different groups and talk to them about their jobs ask them questions about why they chose a career in IT, what they like about their jobs, and what skills they have learned to get where they are today. You will find that within all levels of the organization there are educational backgrounds from the CIO who has a high school diploma to some of the directors of Analytics who have Phds and in some cases double phds. With the hiring needs in IT in the Metro area and the lack of qualified candidates if you have the drive to learn the skills required to do a job you will get to learn about on the tour within a year you could be sitting at a desk in this organization or one like it in an entry level position. 
I am doing a presentation and then they will be going in three groups to talk to QA, Infrastructure, and Development.  In QA I have them meet with two girls on my team who started at my company in Customer Service and as part of their hiring agreement into IT I sent them for technical training. Each area I picked a lead presenter with a really cool and inspiring story about their background and why they love IT. (The double PHD didn't get picked as a primary even though I <3 him, he will probably talk to them at some point though and he's actually funny for being a phd in statistics and physics or something like that).


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning! Where's Jacqui this morning? Hmmmm.....


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Good morning! Where's Jacqui this morning? Hmmmm.....



Let's see, for the last 35 mins I have been trying to get in here to make a post. I do so love my internet connection for which I pay $50 a month.... not.


----------



## T33's Torts

:-/ Nobody likes slow internet. I use my phone so I can get 4G


----------



## Jacqui

My cell phone will not work at my house. I can sometimes pick up (but never send) a text in the street in front of the house, in front of the bar (1/2 a block away) and in the street between my two places. To use the phone I have to go to the top of the hill. Once you get the signal in you can't move or you usually drop the call.


----------



## T33's Torts

Something tell me your area doesnt have a local phone tower.


----------



## Jacqui

Or we have them and the cows just keep tipping them over... kinda payback for humans cow tipping.


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL!! Thank goodness Monterey Park doesn't have cows! We have beef though.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! ! !


----------



## T33's Torts

Hello! Any plans today? I hear Nor Cal is having nice weather, is that true?


----------



## Barista5261

Good morning everybody! [HOT BEVERAGE]ï¸[HOT BEVERAGE]ï¸


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone [TURTLE][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi everyone! *waves*


Anyone have any big plans?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! ! !



Morning backatcha! 




bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! ! !



Morning backatcha! 


Good morning Noel and Amy!


----------



## T33's Torts

I see a little sulcata emerging from his night's sleep. The twins dont like their hut anymore.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning Noel and Amy!


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> Hello! Any plans today? I hear Nor Cal is having nice weather, is that true?



Yes. The weather are nice. We may up to 75 F today for high but we need rain. We need bad weather. Hahahahaah....

You may think I'm crazy but we have so little rain this year and that is not even funny. 

So Please do rain...........................


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Jacqui *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

This morning, when I took the first bunch out, we were getting little hard pellets of sleet. Then it added snow to the mix. Now it is just small snow being driven hard to the ground. We have been having a few flickers in the lights, so I hope that's not giving me a hint of what's coming.




bouaboua said:


> So Please do rain...........................



Here wishin' for you a day filled with gentle falling rain. I love the smell of rain, don't you?


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> Hi everyone! *waves*
> 
> 
> Anyone have any big plans?





I would have two elderly couple come over for lunch today. They are in their 80th. One of them will bring their Box turtle (I think, by how they described) to our house to check, It was their Grandson's turtle, but the grandson is in collage now so the turtle been stay with the G-pa for the pass 4~5 years. No sun light, in a glass fish tank, in the garage, eating nothing but little bit of orange (this tells me it maybe a Box turtle, if it is a Tortoise will be dead a long time ago).

So my wife and I are cook up some nice dishes including some lobster tails, chilled some wine and looking forward for a little lunch party.




Jacqui said:


> This morning, when I took the first bunch out, we were getting little hard pellets of sleet. Then it added snow to the mix. Now it is just small snow being driven hard to the ground. We have been having a few flickers in the lights, so I hope that's not giving me a hint of what's coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bouaboua said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Please do rain...........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here wishin' for you a day filled with gentle falling rain. I love the smell of rain, don't you?
Click to expand...





OH Yeah! ! ! ! 

I love the raining day. In the morning, have a cup hot coffee in hand, watch over window, see the grass got soaked, thinking the weed will grow, so my Torts will have Chem-free food. 

If it rain in the afternoon, Take a blanket, lay on the sofa and watch my sulcata walking in his indoor enclosure, make sure he is NOT "cleaning after himself"................... 

Yes. I love raining day! ! ! !!


----------



## AZtortMom

I do love the smell of rain


----------



## Yvonne G

That's very nice of you, Bouaboua. When people bring turtles and tortoises to me I usually meet them at the gate and don't even open it to let them in. I'd love for someone to fix me a nice lunch...and lobster? Wow!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Yvonne G said:


> That's very nice of you, Bouaboua. When people bring turtles and tortoises to me I usually meet them at the gate and don't even open it to let them in. I'd love for someone to fix me a nice lunch...and lobster? Wow!



Thats really awesome of you! Do you plan on taking in this turtle?


----------



## Jacqui

Lobster tails? Dang that's going to be my new crave for the day... heck the entire month...


----------



## Barista5261

A fine day to you all! 

Yummmm those rice dishes sound good, minus the lobster. I wish I wasn't allergic to shellfish. I always thought I was allergic to some common protein that all shellfish have, but then I realized it could be the iodine. So I am making my best efforts to used non-iodized salt in my cooking now. 

On another note, I planted the grass seed mix from Tortoise Supply this morning [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] I had an actual sod tray divided up into little sections, so that'll make for easy rotation out of my torts' enclosures.


----------



## AZtortMom

When I brought Sandy her tort she bought me Sushi for lunch [SUSHI][SUSHI]


----------



## Barista5261

AZtortMom said:


> When I brought Sandy her tort she bought me Sushi for lunch [SUSHI][SUSHI]



Nom nom nom nom! 


Now I want sushi. A big ol' bowl of spicy tuna sashimi would do me just fine right now [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][SUSHI][FISH]


----------



## AZtortMom

*wiping drool off my phone*


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> That's very nice of you, Bouaboua. When people bring turtles and tortoises to me I usually meet them at the gate and don't even open it to let them in. I'd love for someone to fix me a nice lunch...and lobster? Wow!



I guess the reason you opened it to let Jeff and me in, was because we came bearing no turtles or tortoises?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> That's very nice of you, Bouaboua. When people bring turtles and tortoises to me I usually meet them at the gate and don't even open it to let them in. I'd love for someone to fix me a nice lunch...and lobster? Wow!



Hi Yvonne:

They also my fellow church members, we met few time a week for fellowship and Bible study. That is one other reason I invited them for lunch. Haahahahahah. 

Costco have Lobster tail on sale now. 6 or 7 lobster tail for little over $40.00 dollar. Good size one too. So Lobster tail served......




Jacqui said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's very nice of you, Bouaboua. When people bring turtles and tortoises to me I usually meet them at the gate and don't even open it to let them in. I'd love for someone to fix me a nice lunch...and lobster? Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the reason you opened it to let Jeff and me in, was because we came bearing no turtles or tortoises?
Click to expand...


All you ladies are welcome to my house for a dinner and Tortoise symposium. 

Just jive me one week notice........


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> When I brought Sandy her tort she bought me Sushi for lunch [SUSHI][SUSHI]



You bring Sandy a tort and she feeds you.You bring me three and get nothing.  I don't eat sushi, but if you had brought me the two tortoises from yesterday, well for them I would eat sushi.     ... okay so really maybe not...


----------



## AZtortMom

Woo hoo! [TURTLE][DANCER]




Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I brought Sandy her tort she bought me Sushi for lunch [SUSHI][SUSHI]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bring Sandy a tort and she feeds you.You bring me three and get nothing.  I don't eat sushi, but if you had brought me the two tortoises from yesterday, well for them I would eat sushi.     ... okay so really maybe not...
Click to expand...


We are coming back out..to fix the faucet soon..[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][TURTLE][TURTLE]


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> All you ladies are welcome to my house for a dinner and Tortoise symposium.
> 
> Just jive me one week notice........



You do know, when I next get to CA I will be there. Might have to stop by Yvonne's and drag her with me kicking and screaming with me.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> bouaboua said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you ladies are welcome to my house for a dinner and Tortoise symposium.
> 
> Just jive me one week notice........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know, when I next get to CA I will be there. Might have to stop by Yvonne's and drag her with me kicking and screaming with me.
Click to expand...


 You think couple Tequila will calm her down?


----------



## Jacqui

You know, I don't even know if she drinks at all. It's nothing we have ever talked about.


----------



## bouaboua

That is OK. 

I have very nice coffee and tea. I have some very nice tea from Taiwan. Let's drag her down and find-out. LOL! ! ! !


----------



## Barista5261

Just went to the local pet store to pick up some mazuri and saw this precious face staring at me 



He was in good condition, no pyramiding. 



Little yellow foots [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][TURTLE]




These guys were basking and they had a MONSTER catfish swimming in the same pool. 



There was also this poor girl [DISAPPOINTED FACE] she had some significant pyramiding. 

I wanted to take everybody home with me. Including the 6 foot Colombian boa for $99


----------



## Yvonne G

I used the 'close-up' function on my camera, put the babies away, THEN I downloaded the camera to the computer. So I didn't realize the picture was blurry until I had them all put away. Sorry.

All of the babies have spit or extra scutes around the marginals. I guess the spike in temp that happened with the incubator must have happened during a critical shell forming time frame.

If you're in the San Diego area, these babies will be for sale for $75 each. If Will has to ship them, the price will be $100 plus shipping.

There are still 3 more eggs, but I'm not holding out any hope that they are going to hatch. They don't look right.

We're having a beautiful day here in Central Calif. Eat your heart out, Jacqui! I've been outside using the chain saw on some limbs that needed cutting up to fireplace size. Most of the tortoises are out sunning. The almond orchard across the street is starting to bloom. Just absolutely gorgeous weather! Give me spring time over any other season, anyday!

No, I don't imbibe, however, going up to San Jose for a tortoise symposium sound pretty inviting. Come on down, Jacqui! Let's do it.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I used the 'close-up' function on my camera, put the babies away, THEN I downloaded the camera to the computer. So I didn't realize the picture was blurry until I had them all put away. Sorry.
> 
> All of the babies have spit or extra scutes around the marginals. I guess the spike in temp that happened with the incubator must have happened during a critical shell forming time frame.
> 
> If you're in the San Diego area, these babies will be for sale for $75 each. If Will has to ship them, the price will be $100 plus shipping.
> 
> There are still 3 more eggs, but I'm not holding out any hope that they are going to hatch. They don't look right.
> 
> We're having a beautiful day here in Central Calif. Eat your heart out, Jacqui! I've been outside using the chain saw on some limbs that needed cutting up to fireplace size. Most of the tortoises are out sunning. The almond orchard across the street is starting to bloom. Just absolutely gorgeous weather! Give me spring time over any other season, anyday!



They looks nice even little blurry. I hope they all find a good home soon. 

I have 5 Leopard already, otherwise I will take couple of them for sure. I LOVE the irregular scutes torts.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> That is OK.
> 
> I have very nice coffee and tea. I have some very nice tea from Taiwan. Let's drag her down and find-out. LOL! ! ! !



Is that a hot tea or made into an ice tea?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> bouaboua said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is OK.
> 
> I have very nice coffee and tea. I have some very nice tea from Taiwan. Let's drag her down and find-out. LOL! ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a hot tea or made into an ice tea?
Click to expand...


It is a Green Tea. We drink it hot. But don't get me wrong, those Green tea can also make ice tea but it taste very different from the ice tea make out of black tea, which Chinese call it "Red tea". 

Care to try??


----------



## Jacqui

I like the one on the lower right. 


I like the one on the lower right.  No no I mean left! 




bouaboua said:


> It is a Green Tea. We drink it hot. But don't get me wrong, those Green tea can also make ice tea but it taste very different from the ice tea make out of black tea, which Chinese call it "Red tea".
> 
> Care to try??



If I were there, yes I'd be trying some. I have to admit, over all I like ice tea to hot tea. With most hot teas, I put in a lot of the pink sweetner.  When on the road in the truck, I would try a lot of the different flavored hot teas places had to offer. I found (actually at some small truck stop in CA I believe), a wonderful one that had hibiscus leaves in it. I don't do much experiementing at home with different teas, because you always have to buy an entire box, which gets expensive and then it sits in the cupboard when I don't like it until I finally toss it out.




Barista5261 said:


> Just went to the local pet store to pick up some mazuri and saw this precious face staring at me



That face would have been hard to pass up! I would have been looking really close at the yellows. I love the log they are basking on, I could make good use of that here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Feed those teas to tortoises?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> We're having a beautiful day here in Central Calif. Eat your heart out, Jacqui! I've been outside using the chain saw on some limbs that needed cutting up to fireplace size. Most of the tortoises are out sunning. The almond orchard across the street is starting to bloom. Just absolutely gorgeous weather! Give me spring time over any other season, anyday!



I don't think I have ever witnessed almond trees in bloom. I agree, spring is also my favorite time of the year with all the new life popping up every where. We already have a few places with calves starting to be dropped. They are so darn cute!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We already have a few places with calves starting to be dropped. They are so darn cute! 

And tasty after a few years...


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I like the one on the lower right.
> 
> 
> I like the one on the lower right.  No no I mean left!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bouaboua said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Green Tea. We drink it hot. But don't get me wrong, those Green tea can also make ice tea but it taste very different from the ice tea make out of black tea, which Chinese call it "Red tea".
> 
> Care to try??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were there, yes I'd be trying some. I have to admit, over all I like ice tea to hot tea. With most hot teas, I put in a lot of the pink sweetner.  When on the road in the truck, I would try a lot of the different flavored hot teas places had to offer. I found (actually at some small truck stop in CA I believe), a wonderful one that had hibiscus leaves in it. I don't do much experiementing at home with different teas, because you always have to buy an entire box, which gets expensive and then it sits in the cupboard when I don't like it until I finally toss it out.
Click to expand...





WOW!!!!
Who drive a truck? 

The ice tea make out of Green tea are tend to bit litter bitter, but will not lost it's flavor and aroma. If you drink it hot, the aroma are even better. The good green tea will give you little sweet after taste in your mouth. PM me a location that I'll be more then happy to send you some to try.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Feed those teas to tortoises?



Hi Ken. You know back in the stone age, we use to keep the water turtles that had shell issues in a weak tea.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I even remember something about the acid of the tea being good for cleaning turtle shells from back when I was but a wee lad.


That, and my mom would have me give the dime store red ears weekly soaks in milk for the calcium.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> WOW!!!!
> Who drive a truck?



For a short while, I drove over-the-road semitruck with my husband. He is still a truckdriver... heading to CA last I heard.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> bouaboua said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!
> Who drive a truck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a short while, I drove over-the-road semitruck with my husband. He is still a truckdriver... heading to CA last I heard.
Click to expand...


Holy! Holy! HOLY Tortoise! ! ! ! ! You ride with him on the road? How fun that is! ! ! ! 

Maybe he can swing by and pick-up your tea..........


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui and Jeff, stuck in a truck. Tears come to my eyes from the hardy laughing on this endâ€¦


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui and Jeff, stuck in a truck. Tears come to my eyes from the hardy laughing on this endâ€¦



Ah HA! ! ! ! 

You must know something we don't know! ! ! !Come-on, Let it out !!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Holy! Holy! HOLY Tortoise! ! ! ! ! You ride with him on the road? How fun that is! ! ! !
> 
> Maybe he can swing by and pick-up your tea..........



I use to drive with him. Then I finally said enough was enough, I was working for my animals, but then didn't get to enjoy them. I loved being in the truck and seeing things along the way. That's also how I got to visit Yvonne's place. I didn't care so much for icy, snowy roads nor really windy days with a light load.

These days, he normally has a student with him.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui and Jeff, stuck in a truck. Tears come to my eyes from the hardy laughing on this endâ€¦



*rubs chin and gives Ken a "what the heck?" look*


----------



## AZtortMom

*pulls out popcorn and continues to watch the show*


----------



## Barista5261

After visiting the pet store today, I officially have tortoise potato chip syndrome. I want some more shelled babies [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][TURTLE][TURTLE][TURTLE] what made it even more tempting is that I have enough money to buy that lil Redfoot and those two yellow foot clutch mates.


Reading about tea makes me want to make some iced pu erh tea.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *pulls out popcorn and continues to watch the show*



*quietly edges closer and takes a peak* Does it have butter on it?, asked with a hopeful voice.


----------



## AZtortMom

Of course it does [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] *offers bag to Jacqui*


----------



## Barista5261

Am I weird for putting garlic salt and pepper flakes on my popcorn?


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> After visiting the pet store today, I officially have tortoise potato chip syndrome. I want some more shelled babies [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][TURTLE][TURTLE][TURTLE] what made it even more tempting is that I have enough money to buy that lil Redfoot and those two yellow foot clutch mates.
> 
> 
> Reading about tea makes me want to make some iced pu erh tea.





Were the prices good? I say go for it, at the very least that adorable redfoot. 

what is pu erh tea?




AZtortMom said:


> Of course it does [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] *offers bag to Jacqui*



Thanks! *crunch crunch*


----------



## AZtortMom

Barista5261 said:


> Am I weird for putting garlic salt and pepper flakes on my popcorn?



Nope, Randy does that to his popcorn


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Of course it does [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] *offers bag to Jacqui*



Thanks! *crunch crunch*




AZtortMom said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I weird for putting garlic salt and pepper flakes on my popcorn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, Randy does that to his popcorn
Click to expand...


Never heard of it and I am not sure I would like the pepper part, but the garlic salt sounds kinda good.


----------



## Barista5261

I have no idea what prices are considered "good" for red and yellow foots. But the Redfoot was $100, even if that is on the pricy side, his shell was in really good condition. The yellows were $150 each, they were a tad smaller than the reds. 

As much as I would love to get one of those ADORABLE hatchlings, if I had to pick only 1, I would have "rescued" that poor pyramided sulcata they had for $200. I would love to give that girl a good home. 





I forget what kind of tea it is classified as. But sure is tasty. 

Gunpowder tea is fun too. Especially when other people don't know that it does a small audible explosion in the teapot [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> I have no idea what prices are considered "good" for red and yellow foots. But the Redfoot was $100, even if that is on the pricy side, his shell was in really good condition. The yellows were $150 each, they were a tad smaller than the reds.
> 
> As much as I would love to get one of those ADORABLE hatchlings, if I had to pick only 1, I would have "rescued" that poor pyramided sulcata they had for $200. I would love to give that girl a good home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forget what kind of tea it is classified as. But sure is tasty.
> 
> Gunpowder tea is fun too. Especially when other people don't know that it does a small audible explosion in the teapot [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]



*note to self: either never have tea with Amy or wear diapers while visiting* 

I would never have expected a pot of tea to make an explosion sound. :0

The redfoot is a pretty good price and the yellows aren't bad. The sulcata in my opinion however, is way over priced.


----------



## Barista5261

Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it does [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] *offers bag to Jacqui*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! *crunch crunch*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I weird for putting garlic salt and pepper flakes on my popcorn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, Randy does that to his popcorn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard of it and I am not sure I would like the pepper part, but the garlic salt sounds kinda good.
Click to expand...




What?! Garlic salt is the best stuff ever!! REALLY good for seasonings in general, especially meat or breading. Look for it next time you're at the grocery store in the spice aisle. The brand I buy has a green cap on the bottle.


----------



## Jacqui

Of course, the sulcata has that poor baby factor working for him.


----------



## Barista5261

Jacqui said:


> Of course, the sulcata has that poor baby factor working for him.



Yep. They said it was a female, and if I had to guess, I'd say she was roughly 7-9" long, so probably big enough to tell gender. I know it's from a pet store, but they had her in bad conditions, so in a way it'd be a rescue. 


And the tea only makes a low muffled "poof" sound in the tea pot [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE] nothing loud enough to startle anybody.


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it does [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] *offers bag to Jacqui*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! *crunch crunch*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I weird for putting garlic salt and pepper flakes on my popcorn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, Randy does that to his popcorn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard of it and I am not sure I would like the pepper part, but the garlic salt sounds kinda good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?! Garlic salt is the best stuff ever!! REALLY good for seasonings in general, especially meat or breading. Look for it next time you're at the grocery store in the spice aisle. The brand I buy has a green cap on the bottle.
Click to expand...




Oh no, you didn't understand what I wrote. I never heard of putting the garlic and pepper on the popcorn. I love garlic salt, but actually use more of the garlic pieces then the powder or salt types of garlic.


----------



## Barista5261

Ah. Yep, fresh anything is always better than dried or powder form


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the sulcata has that poor baby factor working for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. They said it was a female, and if I had to guess, I'd say she was roughly 7-9" long, so probably big enough to tell gender. I know it's from a pet store, but they had her in bad conditions, so in a way it'd be a rescue.
> 
> 
> And the tea only makes a low muffled "poof" sound in the tea pot [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE] nothing loud enough to startle anybody.
Click to expand...


yep, you could call it a rescue....


----------



## Barista5261

Maybe if I put on mascara and bat my eyelashes real pretty at my fiancÃ©e....


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> Maybe if I put on mascara and bat my eyelashes real pretty at my fiancÃ©e....



 Does that ever actually work?


----------



## Barista5261

Jacqui said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if I put on mascara and bat my eyelashes real pretty at my fiancÃ©e....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that ever actually work?
Click to expand...


I have no idea [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] can't hurt to try, I suppose [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]


----------



## AZtortMom

Whew! I just got back in from weed whacking the outdoor tort enclosure. Boy, those weed were BIG! No torts were harmed in the making of this film [THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## Barista5261

AZtortMom said:


> Whew! I just got back in from weed whacking the outdoor tort enclosure. Boy, those weed were BIG! No torts were harmed in the making of this film [THUMBS UP SIGN]



Don't you have some shelled employees to do that work for you? [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]


----------



## Jacqui

Good job! I am always afraid to use the weedwacker and am not sure I could even start, let alone run it.  I also worry about those "strings" that break off and what would happen if a tortoise ate them. 
So I hand cut within the enclosures and outside I let my son weedwack whenever he is around.


----------



## AZtortMom

The kidlets have area around the bird bath looking fantastic, but the enclosure is really big so I think it's just too big for them to keep under control. [TURTLE][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] I can't wait until they are big enough to do it for me


----------



## T33's Torts

I have a big 'ole bag of chewy rice crispy squares!!!! My mom made some for my aunt's baby shower and I get scraps! WOOHOO!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yummy!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> The kidlets have area around the bird bath looking fantastic, but the enclosure is really big so I think it's just too big for them to keep under control. [TURTLE][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] I can't wait until they are big enough to do it for me



 I am still waiting for my two biggest to do that.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hopefully when I pick this guy up he'll do hid duty.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I have a big 'ole bag of chewy rice crispy squares!!!! My mom made some for my aunt's baby shower and I get scraps! WOOHOO!



I love those when they are made with the real rice krispies and good marshmellows. Plus chewy like you say yours are.




tffnytorts said:


> Hopefully when I pick this guy up he'll do hid duty.



hid duty?


----------



## T33's Torts

His. Sorry, I'm posting and eating at the same time.


----------



## Jacqui

Ah. How big is he?


----------



## T33's Torts

An alleged 24 inches. But thats "head to tail". He is supposed to be smooth, but the old man can't send pictures. I cant wait!


----------



## Jacqui

No guess on weight?


----------



## T33's Torts

50- 80 pounds, maybe bigger. 

Aka to big for me to carry.


----------



## Jacqui

okay


----------



## T33's Torts

If he starts to go the wrong way, I'll call you so you can come help me get him!


----------



## AZtortMom

He almost sounds like an Oliver


----------



## T33's Torts

Sandy's guy? Haven't heard from her in a while... I wonder how they're doing.


----------



## AZtortMom

I haven't hear from her in about a week, when I did she was really busy..


----------



## T33's Torts

She's in a tough spot.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yeah. I keep her in my prayers


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Sandy's guy? Haven't heard from her in a while... I wonder how they're doing.



She stops by a lot of mornings.


----------



## T33's Torts

I hammered my finger. Ouch.


----------



## Jacqui

As long as it wasn't your head.


----------



## AZtortMom

Are you ok?


----------



## T33's Torts

My head is luckily intact! 

Yes I'm okay. Thanks for asking. I just tend to miss the nail.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Are you ok?



If not, could you perhaps fly to CA to kiss it and make it all better?


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't look forward to this time of year turtle-wise. I wish there were a way to reach every single person in an area and let them know that they are going to see turtles out and about in the Spring. Move them across the road if they're in danger, but otherwise leave them alone! 

The Actinemys marmorata (pond turtle) is a protected species here in California. I guess that means that "they" think the numbers are too few so the turtles need protection. However, judging by the number of rescues I get in, and by the numbers of turtles seen in the wild, I'm not so sure they are a diminished species.

Normally I don't take water turtles, but I had a call from a lady who is enlarging her pond and wants a few turtles, so I told her I would take in a few next time I get calls. I got a call two days ago. They thought it was a painted, deff. NOT a red ear, so I had them bring it to me. It was a male pond turtle.

Then yesterday another call same story. Turtle was crossing the street. Not a RES for sure. They brought it to me. Another male pond turtle.

What I get from this (donning my detective hat) is that there are not many females in the waters around here so the males have to go wandering. And wander they do. I always ask if there was a canal or ponding basin or any kind of water source in the area where they found the turtle, and they always say no.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I just tend to miss the nail.



I have that same problem! Well that and making my nails go sideways. *sighs*


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just tend to miss the nail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have that same problem! Well that and making my nails go sideways. *sighs*
Click to expand...


Almost all my nails on the bottom are crooked.  I just said forget it, because its the bottom anyway!


----------



## Jacqui

What kind(s) of turtles is the person wanting?


----------



## Yvonne G

She doesn't care. But I'm going to save her some RES of all the same sex.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> She doesn't care. But I'm going to save her some RES of all the same sex.



Sounds like a good plan, then hopefully no hatchlings happen. So where do you take the pond turtles?


Did you take advantage of this spring like day you were having and get all the wood cut or whatever yard stuff you were planning on today?


----------



## Yvonne G

I did get a lot of the wood cut, however, Misty always tells me when its time to eat (lunchtime), and once I've gone inside to fix lunch, I'm pretty much out of commission for outside work. I've been reading and computering.


----------



## Jacqui

Misty takes good care of her human!


----------



## T33's Torts

That's because the human gives her food!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> That's because the human gives her food!



Gives??? No poor poor Misty has to work for her food. Yvonne has her digging holes and locating old eggs for her supper.


----------



## T33's Torts

Lol!!! Poor doggy. I had an old dog a while back that would dig up my tulip bulbs (back when I had enough time to plant bulbs) and eat them. :dodgy:


Actually, I stuck some in the ground before the frost this year.
9 of 10 came up.


----------



## Jacqui

I had a springer who one year dug up all the bareroot roses I had planted and then went to work on the iris I had done, too. Worse part was, the little brat also chewed those roses up... thorns did not stop him. 

I love tulips and all the other spring bulbs, but too early for them here.


What color are they going to be?


----------



## T33's Torts

I have to plant them early, or I'd forget. 


They should be pink and white. I dont really remember.


----------



## Jacqui

I have forgotten mine many a fall and been out in the snow planting.


----------



## T33's Torts

Luckily it dont snow in Los Angeles!


----------



## Jacqui

Well you know what they say about LA.....


----------



## T33's Torts

That sulcatas are as about as common as a flip phone? Oh wait. Never mind.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> That sulcatas are as about as common as a flip phone? Oh wait. Never mind.



That may well be true also.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep....


----------



## Jacqui

traffic jams too


----------



## T33's Torts

Those too. *sighs* 
I decided to put slates (like on a real roof) on the tortoise house. It'll prevent warping.


----------



## Jacqui

The slates should make a nice touch! Is that what you hurt your finger doing?


----------



## T33's Torts

Nope. I was trying to add supporting beams. I have to go to the depot to buy paint, caulk, sealant and the CHE socket.


----------



## Jacqui

I understand.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Using nails?!?!? You folks are killin' me. I use screws and a power cordless driver do my work. 
I just got up from sleep before work. I'm trying to get my head in the game of going in but I still feel only about 65%. 
So where's Sibi been lately? I've missed her. 
Jacqui, Karen and I spend a lot of time together yet when we were snowed/iced in, we certainly had cabin fever. That was the basis for the you and Jeff in the truck comment.
Garlic on popcorn? I'll tell you what. Back in my experimental, long haired hippy days, I ate popcorn with garlic, tomari, and nutritional yeast on it. All of that made it food.


All that said, MORNING ALL!!


----------



## AZtortMom

KEN! *in my best Cheers voice*


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Using nails?!?!? You folks are killin' me. I use screws and a power cordless driver do my work.
> I just got up from sleep before work. I'm trying to get my head in the game of going in but I still feel only about 65%.
> So where's Sibi been lately? I've missed her.
> Jacqui, Karen and I spend a lot of time together yet when we were snowed/iced in, we certainly had cabin fever. That was the basis for the you and Jeff in the truck comment.
> Garlic on popcorn? I'll tell you what. Back in my experimental, long haired hippy days, I ate popcorn with garlic, tomari, and nutritional yeast on it. All of that made it food.
> 
> 
> All that said, MORNING ALL!!





Hiiiiiiiiiii. Yes. NAILS. Only to hold thr light stuff together. The rest I use a power drill.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

â€œWhere everybody knows your name!"
(In my best American Idol voice)


I've been up for all of 30 minutes, I come in from having a smoke, and Karen is sound asleep watching the news. Where was she while I was snoozing? She was busy, busy, busy!


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't even know what to say.... Weird. Usually I always have something to say!


----------



## Jacqui

Well now I know why the light flickered a bit this am, it was going out. Nothing like sitting, being comfortable and reading a book and just as in the story, the woman is exploring the basement of an old old house late at night... the light goes out.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I say Karen suffers from that â€œtype A personality defect" always busy. We balance each other very well.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I say Karen suffers from that â€œtype A personality defect" always busy. We balance each other very well.



sounds like


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui, that's perfect. Last night I stayed up all night watching what were promoted as scary movies, only to be let down.


----------



## T33's Torts

I was up late inspecting my tortoise house.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui, that's perfect. Last night I stayed up all night watching what were promoted as scary movies, only to be let down.



Oh I hate when that happens and so many of them are not at all scary. I love the timing of the light going off and what was going on in the book. Could not have timed it better.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

â€œHere's Johnny!"


----------



## Barista5261

Cowboy_Ken said:


> â€œHere's Johnny!"






"Come play with us...."


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok, now that is just plain wrong!!!


----------



## Barista5261

[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

You said your scary movies weren't scary enough  


If I turned down the aisle in Target, or anywhere for that matter, I'd find the nearest broom or baseball bat and beat the s#^*t out of them.


----------



## Jacqui

Oh no! Barblings!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You folks are truly a bad influence on me. Now I just want to lay around and yack. Thank you, friends.


----------



## Barista5261

*whistles and looks innocent*


----------



## AZtortMom

You are welcome [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And you want scary? My daughters boyfriend sent this to me once. 

(â€¢_â€¢)
\/) )z
/ \


----------



## AZtortMom

[THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You folks are truly a bad influence on me. Now I just want to lay around and yack. Thank you, friends.



It's them, not me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> You folks are truly a bad influence on me. Now I just want to lay around and yack. Thank you, friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's them, not me.
Click to expand...

Wait a minute! That's my line.


----------



## AZtortMom

*Noel standing beside Jacqui and pointing at Jacqui*


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *Noel standing beside Jacqui and pointing at Jacqui*



See even Noel is trying to tell you it's my line and it's the truth. When Ken isn't looking *takes hand and pops Noel on her shoulder and whispers "snitch"*


----------



## AZtortMom

[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] Hee hee!


----------



## Yvonne G

...and don't forget the nutritious giant tortoise poop! Who needs to buy dog food when she can eat recycled tortoise food?


----------



## Jacqui

I did forget about the cleanup duty snacking.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ava prefers cat poop. Not enough protein in tort poop for her liking. 
LOL?


----------



## Barista5261

I just saw something launch from NASA over on the coast. But I'll be darned if I can't find anything about it on the news or NASA's website. I wanna know what that was  definitely a rocket of some kind. 

One awesome thing about living in Florida was getting to watch night time shuttle launches from my backyard. They lit up the ENTIRE sky and were soooooooooooooo cool to watch. 

*geek snort*


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> I just saw something launch from NASA over on the coast. But I'll be darned if I can't find anything about it on the news or NASA's website. I wanna know what that was  definitely a rocket of some kind.
> 
> One awesome thing about living in Florida was getting to watch night time shuttle launches from my backyard. They lit up the ENTIRE sky and were soooooooooooooo cool to watch.
> 
> *geek snort*




That does sound neat.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> â€œHere's Johnny!"



red alert Ken.. I just had a peanut that weirdly tasted like bacon... :shy:


----------



## AZtortMom

Very cool!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui, that's perfect. Last night I stayed up all night watching what were promoted as scary movies, only to be let down.



Which ones did you watch? Did you watch Piranha 3 where they fly? ohh or the original The Fog?? wooo eek


Oh I am jealous of all you warm weather folk  We got some rain today during a white out which was weird so it was like a bunch of water on top of a layer of ice.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann I envy not your weather.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui, that's perfect. Last night I stayed up all night watching what were promoted as scary movies, only to be let down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones did you watch? Did you watch Piranha 3 where they fly? ohh or the original The Fog?? wooo eek
Click to expand...




Some movie about a spirit in a wooden box that takes to a little girl. The dad had to go find Orthodox Jews to put it back. Sigh.


----------



## Barista5261

I just gave both my sulcatas fresh cuttle bones. Nothing was wrong with their old ones, they would nibble here and there on them, but now that this brand spankin new shiny cuttle bone has appeared, they are goin to town on them like they've never seen one before [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] I am rather amused.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

On a tortoise note. I hadn't seen Little Ricky in a day or two because of schedule crap. He's just been in his hide while I've been awake. 
So I just pulled him out and I've got one big question here; where is Little Ricky, and who is this huge tortoise in his enclosure?


----------



## Jacqui

Aliens switched Little Ricky for another sulcata!


----------



## Barista5261

[FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE]

Uh... Little Ricky ain't so little anymore...


----------



## T33's Torts

Hmmm... Ken. Some big sully ate Little (Medium?) Ricky. 

Now I present to you. ...





Little rescue drinking!


----------



## AZtortMom

Awww!


----------



## Barista5261

Awwww so cute! Hehe looks like he faceplanted into the dish [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> I just gave both my sulcatas fresh cuttle bones. Nothing was wrong with their old ones, they would nibble here and there on them, but now that this brand spankin new shiny cuttle bone has appeared, they are goin to town on them like they've never seen one before [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] I am rather amused.



It's funny how they do that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I find it hilarious to watch tortoises drink. They fully get in to it.


----------



## T33's Torts

Only my big 'cata eats cuttle bone. Well. Soon I'll have to call him my MEDIUM sully!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

I love the sound effects


----------



## Jacqui

Is he eating better for you now?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Is he eating better for you now?



He'll eat a few bites maybe every 2 days... ish. He drinks water so I'm good with the hydration. Still soft thought.


----------



## Jacqui

So a tiny bit of foreward movement?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep! They all got outside time today.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Kerryann I envy not your weather.



I wore felt like boots today too so I was captain wet foot.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui, that's perfect. Last night I stayed up all night watching what were promoted as scary movies, only to be let down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones did you watch? Did you watch Piranha 3 where they fly? ohh or the original The Fog?? wooo eek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some movie about a spirit in a wooden box that takes to a little girl. The dad had to go find Orthodox Jews to put it back. Sigh.
Click to expand...




Oh that's some messed up stuff.. You don't mess with a dybbuk Ken. 
You are right though the movie was dumb. The story if it was real made me never want to go to a garage sale.




tffnytorts said:


> Hmmm... Ken. Some big sully ate Little (Medium?) Ricky.
> 
> Now I present to you. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little rescue drinking!



She's so cute


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I would've bought the box!!! My all time favorite movie was â€œManitu". A buddy of mine has a growth on his spine/neck that we have always referred to as a Manitu. Great movie to laugh at. At least they weren't trying to be serious when they made it. I hope!


On that note, I need to start prepping for work. Sigh. Not 100%, but joke em if they can't take a ...


----------



## AZtortMom

Have fun and be safe


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Have fun?!?!?? It's work!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Eh *shrug* just saying..


----------



## T33's Torts

Have a decent time Ken.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry. Just maybe grumpy because I want another day of down time. Still feeling pretty crappy.


----------



## T33's Torts

Maybe sweating will help. Helped me a ton.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So earlier we were talking about the things dogs will eat. Here's my quandary, Ava will puke, eat her puke, but not puke as a result. What's up with that? I figure, it needed out, came out, then went back in and now it's ok?


----------



## T33's Torts

Like a cow... regurgitate then eat food a few times.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sorry. Just maybe grumpy because I want another day of down time. Still feeling pretty crappy.



*coming back out of shell* it's all
good [THUMBS UP SIGN] I'm grumpy too when I don't feel good. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Dogs are weird, I never understood why they did that or rolled in vomit or dead things [FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## ijmccollum

Holy heck! Go away for a couple days and the thread jumps 30 pages into the future. Am only working 4 days this week due to Monday holiday but boy has it been full. Can't wait for the weekend. I went from slow and easy to an over flowing plate of things to do and get done. 

Was at the rock and gem club tonight for the first time this year. Was a good one. We went over the new satellite phone we got for emergencies and general first aide instruction from a couple of our city paramedics-- they most of the way through it and then got a call but all the biggies were covered.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just when you thought it safe to go back into chatâ€¦


----------



## T33's Torts

Good try Ken. Its never safe..


Sannnddddyyyy!!!! I see you!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Dunno Ken... Ellie poops, eats it, vomits, eats it, then is fine until it comes out as it began and I have to be on the ball cleaning it up so she stops "recycling".

So, dilemma... Rosie's giant tortoise enclosure doesn't fit anywhere in the new house... Anyone wanting to buy for cheap a giant and sturdy bomb shelter of a tortoise enclosure? Seriously.. Need to sell it to afford wood to build a new custom one. 6x4 feet just corks off the room we hoped to put it in so her new one needs to be like 3 by 7. Oy vey.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning!!!! Well lunch time anywaysâ€¦


----------



## Barista5261

Morning everybody! [HOT BEVERAGE]ï¸[HOT BEVERAGE]ï¸


Random opinion of the day: sleep is a poor excuse for coffee [HOT BEVERAGE]ï¸[HOT BEVERAGE]ï¸[HOT BEVERAGE]ï¸[HOT BEVERAGE]ï¸


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*


----------



## T33's Torts

Morning. Goal is to seal house today.


----------



## Jacqui

No school?


----------



## T33's Torts

Still have school. But I have all the time after that. I have a baby shower at 11 tomorrow, so I can work until late tonight and sleep in.


----------



## ijmccollum

Well, 'morning all you early birds....and I guess it is a g'nite to Ken. I am up, showered and off to work. Hoping time flies so I can get onto the weekend.


----------



## Barista5261

Must. Resist. Going to Petsmart. And looking at all the pets up for adoption.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Barista5261 said:


> Must. Resist. Going to Petsmart. And looking at all the pets up for adoption.



I always end up going. Its too hard to resist!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Evening all. Honey-do list prohibits good nightâ€¦for now.


----------



## Barista5261

I had to talk myself out of buying 1 red and 2 yellow foot hatchlings yesterday [DISAPPOINTED FACE] 

It's dangerous going to pet stores when I have money.


----------



## T33's Torts

"I don't have money I don't have money I don't have money"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Awww, money. The route of all wealth!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

My allergies are acting up. My eyes are VERY itchy. And red. 




AACHOO


----------



## Barista5261

*hands Tiff Zyrtec*


I am NOT looking forward to the pollen count rising when spring comes round. I hate having asthma. *pout*


----------



## T33's Torts

Thanks Amy. 


My fingernail is purple. 
*ewwwwwwwww* 

Anyways, today I have to finish this dang house. At least the building part. I'm going to paint this weekend, and use next week as a testing period.


----------



## Barista5261

Oh no! Is it purple from your hammer mishap yesterday?


----------



## T33's Torts

I believe so. It doesnt hurt though. I shall work on.


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> Must. Resist. Going to Petsmart. And looking at all the pets up for adoption.



Must. Give in. Go to PetSmart




Barista5261 said:


> *hands Tiff Zyrtec*
> 
> 
> I am NOT looking forward to the pollen count rising when spring comes round. I hate having asthma. *pout*





Any certain things your allergic to?


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui

Hi again Tif. 

This morning I was peeling a couple of plantains for some of the tortoises. I swear those today had the toughest, hardest to peel peels ever.




ijmccollum said:


> Well, 'morning all you early birds....and I guess it is a g'nite to Ken. I am up, showered and off to work. Hoping time flies so I can get onto the weekend.



Here's hoping it flies for you and everything runs smoothly.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Alright. It's morning joke time. I was just over at the posting of the two Sulcatas porn pictures and I remembered a joke;

What do you get when you cross a brown chicken with a brown cow?


----------



## Barista5261

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Alright. It's morning joke time. I was just over at the posting of the two Sulcatas porn pictures and I remembered a joke;
> 
> What do you get when you cross a brown chicken with a brown cow?



Brown chicken brown cow!


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright. It's morning joke time. I was just over at the posting of the two Sulcatas porn pictures and I remembered a joke;
> 
> What do you get when you cross a brown chicken with a brown cow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown chicken brown cow!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Brown chicken, brown cow, chicken brown cow. 
In a Barry White type voice?


----------



## Barista5261

Jacqui said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must. Resist. Going to Petsmart. And looking at all the pets up for adoption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must. Give in. Go to PetSmart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *hands Tiff Zyrtec*
> 
> 
> I am NOT looking forward to the pollen count rising when spring comes round. I hate having asthma. *pout*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any certain things your allergic to?
Click to expand...





Hahaha it's your fault Jacqui if I come home with a new friend [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]


I'm allergic to just about everything on the planet. I belong in a bubble. I'm allergic to cats (something in their saliva- I figure this because I started sneezing violently around a hairless cat once), dogs, flower pollen, tree pollen, ragweed, dust, dust mites.... Then my food allergies are a different can of worms :/


----------



## T33's Torts

Same response as Jacqui. 

I'm not allergic to any foods. Its just pollen and stuff in the air. Ick


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Aren't you glad torts have no dander? But I'd refrain from being intimate with them, (mouth to mouth) as you maybe reactive to their saliva.


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> Hahaha it's your fault Jacqui if I come home with a new friend [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]



That's okay, I have broad shoulders and can handle the "guilt". 

That's a pretty long list of things you can't handle. 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Aren't you glad torts have no dander? But I'd refrain from being intimate with them, (mouth to mouth) as you maybe reactive to their saliva.



Of course, with Tif for example, she is allergic to the things they need like substrate and weeds.


Ken, how was work last night? I see you survived.


----------



## T33's Torts

Allergies... *sighs* 
Bye bye


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The old timers made fun of me. It was all good.


Thought to move this here. My granny was amazing. When my grandfather passed, she cashed in stocks and traveled. Not tourist type travel though. She went to fun places like tribes in New Guinea that had never seen a white woman. Best was she filmed all this on her super8 video recorder. Holidays we'd watch home movies of her travels with her as narrator. I miss her.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Allergies... *sighs*
> Bye bye



*waves* Bye!


----------



## Barista5261

Haha yes so glad my torts don't have fur or dander [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE] 

Although I am very happy that I can have pets I can enjoy and interact with without sneezing every 6 seconds and getting all itchy and watery eyed [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][TURTLE] 

As much as I would love another pet, I need to start saving up for enclosure upgrades. My sullies broke the 1 pound mark yesterday and I don't think they plan on stopping any time soon!


----------



## Yvonne G

This new chat seems to have attracted a lot more posting by youse guys. Yesterday I made a post about the dog eating tortoise poop, directly AFTER someone posted about me feeding Misty and this a.m. when I looked for it so I would know where to start reading again, my post wasn't directly after that other post, but was about two pages later and now makes no sense at all because you all were talking about something else. I'm too old to keep up.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The old timers made fun of me. It was all good.
> 
> 
> Thought to move this here. My granny was amazing. When my grandfather passed, she cashed in stocks and traveled. Not tourist type travel though. She went to fun places like tribes in New Guinea that had never seen a white woman. Best was she filmed all this on her super8 video recorder. Holidays we'd watch home movies of her travels with her as narrator. I miss her.





I remember you talking to us about her before. She also brought back some interesting things from her trip too didn't she? So have you transferred her films over to disks or anything?




Yvonne G said:


> This new chat seems to have attracted a lot more posting by youse guys. Yesterday I made a post about the dog eating tortoise poop, directly AFTER someone posted about me feeding Misty and this a.m. when I looked for it so I would know where to start reading again, my post wasn't directly after that other post, but was about two pages later and now makes no sense at all because you all were talking about something else. I'm too old to keep up.



Nahhh your not too old. 




Barista5261 said:


> As much as I would love another pet, I need to start saving up for enclosure upgrades. My sullies broke the 1 pound mark yesterday and I don't think they plan on stopping any time soon!



Ahhh a major milestone! Seems like life is a constant round of upgrades.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not yet. One of my sisters is working on doing so. And yes, she brought back so many wonderful things. Some I'd call artifacts others artwork and then others treasures. Of my five siblings, I alone wanted most of these items.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not yet. One of my sisters is working on doing so. And yes, she brought back so many wonderful things. Some I'd call artifacts others artwork and then others treasures. Of my five siblings, I alone wanted most of these items.



Silly siblings.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Exactly how I feel. India was her favorite continent and I've some beautiful pieces from there.


----------



## Jacqui

I would expect some rare pieces in today's world. Some would have besides emotional value, actual money type value no doubt.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

News just said the average American eats 49 pounds of pork a year. Clearly the average American is a non believer in the High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday. That would make it 52 pounds at the least.


----------



## Jacqui

I am afraid I am one of those that bring the averages down. In a year with lots of bacon/tomato days, I might use six packages of bacon. Then maybe another two or three pounds of ham.


----------



## Barista5261

Bacon!!!!! I'm gonna make bacon cupcakes sometime soon. Maybe next week. But first- apple pie this afternoon! 

Having lox now for lunch, then it's cleaning time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just had a mini kit-kat bar with my Coors. Hey! Don't judge me. I got off work 2 hours ago.


Fine. I did eat half a roast beef sandwich with Ava as a after work snack.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morningï¼ï¼ï¼ï¼ï¼


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummmm, I got home from work about 1-1/2 hours ago. It's evening for me. And Friday!!!!!


----------



## Barista5261

Well then, a fine Friday evening to you, good sir! 

*adjusts monacle* 


*dusts off tophat* 


*swishes tailcoat* 


[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]




Mmmm roast beef sammich...


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm on a roll! ! ! 4 count'em 1-2-3-4 honey-dos done so far. Whoop whoop!!!


And everyone heads off to work. Heck fire, Ava even crawled into her bed on myside of the bed. Guess it's time. Night all.


----------



## AZtortMom

Night Ken [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Phyc I'm still here! Had to check on tortoises.


I'm watching a movie called, â€œLymelife" which seems to be trying for another â€œSummer of '42" which has no equal.


----------



## AZtortMom

You stinker[TURTLE][FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]


----------



## Barista5261

Mission accomplished! Apple pie is in the oven [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## AZtortMom

I was checking on torts an just got back from work. Still debating about putting them outside




Barista5261 said:


> Mission accomplished! Apple pie is in the oven [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



LOVE apple pie


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> I was checking on torts an just got back from work. Still debating about putting them outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mission accomplished! Apple pie is in the oven [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE apple pie
Click to expand...




That's easy for me. Russians are still in cold storage and the big sullies can go out if they get a hankerin'. When was the last time you read that in a sentence Jacqui? Hankerin'


----------



## Barista5261

Speaking of old school words, I was checking out a new grocery store that just opened around here and they had several old school sodas I've never seen in person before: one I thought was awesome was Moxie Soda. All of them in glass bottles, of course.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Stay away from the grape. Unless of course, you're on a hot date with one to remember. HA!


----------



## Barista5261

Hahahaha. I can't stand grape soda. My favorite is ginger ale. Or if I'm getting fancy- blood orange soda.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's Karen for ya. Canada Dry ginger ale. And with my baby, it best be Canada Dry. So that is what she gets.


Ok. This movie is so not â€œSummer of '42" not terrible, but I'd have preferred â€œThe Shining".


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm a big fan of Canada Dry too [THUMBS UP SIGN]

Next "winter" the bigger kidlets will be in the position where they can go out when they get the hankerin [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] I'm excited about it, but Randy isn't because we have to convert the garage for them [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


The Shining is awesome


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morningï¼ï¼ï¼ï¼ï¼



How did the lunch go yesterday?




AZtortMom said:


> I'm a big fan of Canada Dry too [THUMBS UP SIGN]
> 
> Next "winter" the bigger kidlets will be in the position where they can go out when they get the hankerin [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] I'm excited about it, but Randy isn't because we have to convert the garage for them [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES



Is that because it's work or because he is going to loose his garage?


----------



## AZtortMom

Both I think [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD][TURTLE]


----------



## Jacqui

I am so torn as what to do. My plan for the day was yard work and painting this afternoon since temps are going to be over 50.

Now Jeff has a load coming through NE and would be in Lincoln like 2 am. That part would not be bad and I could do it no issue, BUT he also has meds sitting at the cancer center's pharmacy and it closes at 4. So a) I'd have to leave now and not do any yard work and no telling how long til it's warm enough for that again. b) I would have to kill time from 4 pm til 2 am. That's a bunch of time to waste. 

what to do what to do..


----------



## AZtortMom

Hmm.. Too bad you can't do both


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry Jacqui I'm no help here. But if ever I can, I will try to see another Derick Martini movie. I'm thinking his name may be made up.


----------



## Jacqui

I thought of that too, but it would be over an hour and a half each way and the added gas. Plus I am trying to not do a lot of extra miles on my truck until I get the rear end fixed. If Jeff needed his pills right now, that would be different too. He still has like 10 days worth.


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh ok. Does the pharmacy do overnight or express delivery?


----------



## Jacqui

Not sure. Plus this has already been sent by the makers to them, just for us. Normally it's easier for Jeff to just get his pills there at the Lincoln pharmacy, then for me to get them and deliver them to him. I do this on times when he will get to Lincoln within a few hours of them closing. I really would bet they could not deliver them to us tonight or would charge a bunch.


I thought about going up and getting a motel room, but that's a chunk of change to and I am cheap. Plus I keep thinking about leaving the dogs locked up at home for all those hours. As always, I also have the neighbor's three dogs to take care of too.


I know I know, I am being hard to please and a cry baby.


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh I completely understand. When I went to ID just recently, I paid a lot of money to be there for 2 days.


----------



## Jacqui

Atleast you got to enjoy two days (well when you were not with the doctors). This would end up at best only getting two hours with him.


----------



## AZtortMom

I would still do it.. I've flown back to phx to see Randy for a few hours before going back to XXX city, but I'm crazy, that's what happens to be people who live in this heat[FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]


----------



## Jacqui

Fate loves to bring him into this area when either I have plans or the weather is horrible.  Just can't have him come through when I have no plans. 




AZtortMom said:


> I would still do it.. I've flown back to phx to see Randy for a few hours before going back to XXX city



After meeting Randy, I can understand why you would do that.


----------



## AZtortMom

Awwww!




Jacqui said:


> Fate loves to bring him into this area when either I have plans or the weather is horrible.  Just can't have him come through when I have no plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would still do it.. I've flown back to phx to see Randy for a few hours before going back to XXX city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After meeting Randy, I can understand why you would do that.
Click to expand...




Of course it does [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Time for me to fall asleep watching, â€œ12 Monkeys". Night all.


----------



## AZtortMom

Great movie


----------



## T33's Torts

FRIDAY!!! 

Looks like y'all had busy days... 

Aside from Ken. 
*gestures towards Oregon*

Anywho, I'm bummed because I cant buy only 4x 4 of roofing. They only sell 12x 12 pieces. *sighs* 
I'll just buy heavy duty paint.


----------



## AZtortMom

Bummer [DISAPPOINTED FACE]I'm sitting with my man getting the taxes done [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

:-/ I'm sitting with a sandwich.


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> :-/ I'm sitting with a sandwich.



That sounds more exciting then what I'm doing...


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :-/ I'm sitting with a sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds more exciting then what I'm doing...
Click to expand...


At least you've got company! I've been forced to talk to meat between bread.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tiff that just made me laugh! My mind is so bad [FLUSHED FACE][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL!!! I'm hungry, so bye bye wheat and turkey friend.


----------



## AZtortMom

Nice! I saw this hilarious video clip on FB that was a combination on the Taylor swift song trouble and a tortoise. I want to post it, but I don't want to get in trouble


----------



## T33's Torts

Is it like the one with the Goat? I love that type of video.


----------



## AZtortMom

It's by Epic Vines called I knew you were trouble. Of course one my friends put it on my wall. I almost fell out of my chair I was laughing so hard.

The Goat video? I don't think I've seen that one..


----------



## T33's Torts

Now I have something to look up next time I'm on the Tube.


----------



## bouaboua

My wife finally convinced me to get a apple's product. She is a long term apple product user. I'm the PC guy, but I'm getting old and even my 13" laptop seems getting heavier everyday. 

So we went to the iMac store this afternoon and got a iPad air. She said I will "LOVE IT". 

We should see.......................


----------



## Jacqui

Is your wife normally right?




AZtortMom said:


> Bummer [DISAPPOINTED FACE]I'm sitting with my man getting the taxes done [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES]



I gather all our material and send it to the tax folks at the trucking company, then they sit on it until April 15th and do an extension.  Makes me so mad. Especially since I do a pretend one and I know it doesn't take that long to do it. Communication with them is worse then pulling teeth. Now that we won't have as much "funny" stuff going on (like kids in college), I think we will be stopping making payments to them and do it ourselves... especially since my son is graduating in May with accounting so he could help if needed.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Is your wife normally right?



Yes. Jacqui.......I answer this question with my head done. 

Why the wife always right??????


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## AZtortMom

Tax stuff is as exciting as watching paint drying. But a necessary evil geez[ANGRY FACE]


----------



## Jacqui

I don't like watching it, but I do enjoy doing the forms myself.  It's a challenge or like a crossword puzzle to me. I can never believe what they charge though. 

So are you getting yours done at the same time?


----------



## T33's Torts

I love watching paint dry...

Matter of fact, that is going to be my weekend pass time.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yeah the fees are outrageous, I agree. I use to do them myself when I had my business, so I got over doing the forms pretty quick [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]my appointment is right after Randy's


----------



## Jacqui

I did a bit more painting this afternoon, will be too cold outside to do any for the next 10 days atleast. I think I have my last coat on my plant stand unless I decide to do a blue line on the upward curved areas for a high light. I also got the first coat on the gate's frame (well on one side any how)


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Bummer [DISAPPOINTED FACE]I'm sitting with my man getting the taxes done [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES]



Neener, neener! I just electronically checked my bank account and both my state and fed refunds have been added to my account!!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Yeah the fees are outrageous, I agree. I use to do them myself when I had my business, so I got over doing the forms pretty quick [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]my appointment is right after Randy's



What business did you have?




Yvonne G said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer [DISAPPOINTED FACE]I'm sitting with my man getting the taxes done [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neener, neener! I just electronically checked my bank account and both my state and fed refunds have been added to my account!!
Click to expand...


Guess that means your buying supper!!




tffnytorts said:


> Anywho, I'm bummed because I cant buy only 4x 4 of roofing. They only sell 12x 12 pieces. *sighs*
> I'll just buy heavy duty paint.



Okay back to this... I thought you were going to do the tile thingies?


----------



## AZtortMom

I vote for Chinese! I use to own a pet sitting/ dog walking company


----------



## Yvonne G

I used to pay someone to do my taxes...but at that time I had lots of investments because of the savings plan when I worked. I have since done away with most of the savings and all the investments, so I save up all my receipts and have Turbo Tax do it. It is quite cheap and with receipts in hand, quite easy.


/Sorry, you're all outta' luck, as I don't eat dinner. But we'll have lunch tomorrow. I'll make us all some peanut butter sandwiches with dill pickles on the side, and peach tea to drink.


----------



## T33's Torts

Exactly what I'm talkin' about. Those big sheets of thin tile- like things.


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry Tif, I am lost.




AZtortMom said:


> I vote for Chinese!



I could handle that.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'll find a picture. I'm not talking about those heavy clay tiles. Just the light plastic-y type.


----------



## Kerryann

Barista5261 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must. Resist. Going to Petsmart. And looking at all the pets up for adoption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must. Give in. Go to PetSmart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *hands Tiff Zyrtec*
> 
> 
> I am NOT looking forward to the pollen count rising when spring comes round. I hate having asthma. *pout*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any certain things your allergic to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha it's your fault Jacqui if I come home with a new friend [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]
> 
> 
> I'm allergic to just about everything on the planet. I belong in a bubble. I'm allergic to cats (something in their saliva- I figure this because I started sneezing violently around a hairless cat once), dogs, flower pollen, tree pollen, ragweed, dust, dust mites.... Then my food allergies are a different can of worms :/
Click to expand...





Woo hoo a food allergy friend 




Jacqui said:


> I am so torn as what to do. My plan for the day was yard work and painting this afternoon since temps are going to be over 50.
> 
> Now Jeff has a load coming through NE and would be in Lincoln like 2 am. That part would not be bad and I could do it no issue, BUT he also has meds sitting at the cancer center's pharmacy and it closes at 4. So a) I'd have to leave now and not do any yard work and no telling how long til it's warm enough for that again. b) I would have to kill time from 4 pm til 2 am. That's a bunch of time to waste.
> 
> what to do what to do..



make jeff cookies


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I'll find a picture. I'm not talking about those heavy clay tiles. Just the light plastic-y type.



Now see I had thought last night you were talking those heavy clay tiles. Plastic ones huh?




Kerryann said:


> make jeff cookies



I don't think Lincoln has a place for the public to make cookies at.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> My wife finally convinced me to get a apple's product. She is a long term apple product user. I'm the PC guy, but I'm getting old and even my 13" laptop seems getting heavier everyday.
> 
> So we went to the iMac store this afternoon and got a iPad air. She said I will "LOVE IT".
> 
> We should see.......................



Once you go mac you never go back ....




Jacqui said:


> Is your wife normally right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer [DISAPPOINTED FACE]I'm sitting with my man getting the taxes done [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gather all our material and send it to the tax folks at the trucking company, then they sit on it until April 15th and do an extension.  Makes me so mad. Especially since I do a pretend one and I know it doesn't take that long to do it. Communication with them is worse then pulling teeth. Now that we won't have as much "funny" stuff going on (like kids in college), I think we will be stopping making payments to them and do it ourselves... especially since my son is graduating in May with accounting so he could help if needed.
Click to expand...




Reason number 245 that I married Mikey... 




Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll find a picture. I'm not talking about those heavy clay tiles. Just the light plastic-y type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now see I had thought last night you were talking those heavy clay tiles. Plastic ones huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> make jeff cookies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Lincoln has a place for the public to make cookies at.
Click to expand...




hmmmm .... plan b.. buy cookies


----------



## Jacqui

I always thought that expression was about something other then macs...


----------



## Kerryann

Here's a pic they took of me doing the presentation for the youth tour.  Don't judge.. I hadn't slept in days. The kids loved the tour. 




Today I had a curve ball thrown into my project that destroyed three weeks of working with no sleep to gt a project on track that another PM let go off track for six months. I was literally shaking and almost cried today. I had such a hard time keeping it together. It was pure exhaustion. 
It's a two fisting it night 







Jacqui said:


> I always thought that expression was about something other then macs...



I made that up myself and made it new...


----------



## Jacqui

Ouch, sorry about the curve ball.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Ouch, sorry about the curve ball.



Thanks for taking care of my twitchy finger issue 
Yah it was bad... I was really upset.


----------



## Jacqui

That's because you take such pride in your work and give it 200%


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> That's because you take such pride in your work and give it 200%



And this project is truly truly one where I felt like you work your hardest and you cant do anything but fail. I was up working with the client and had him happy and then his lead pmo this morning this morning put it all usunder. The CEO had to call and calm me down . I can take a lot of stress but this project is the most I have ever had and I am doing this full time on top of my normal full time job.


----------



## ijmccollum

Whew, it's the weekend -- and it was a short week. This week was all meetings and diagnostics, next week will be planning and designing. Two new research projects, one which is ginormous, and agreeing to take on a international graduate student to mentor. 

And Ken, 12 monkeys rock!

Yvonne, I can't keep up either. 

Jacqui, hope I don't have to pm you this weekend.


----------



## Yvonne G

ijmccollum said:


> Yvonne, I can't keep up either.




It's good to know I'm not the only one losing it!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm so tired. Tomorrow is a wasted day... Baby shower. Totally skipped my mind.


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> I'm so tired. Tomorrow is a wasted day... Baby shower. Totally skipped my mind.



awwww you get to see baby stuff.. it's funny buying baby boy stuff because you can get lots of stuffs with turtuses on them. 
What??? I am sooo not drunk..


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> I'm so tired. Tomorrow is a wasted day... Baby shower. Totally skipped my mind.



Aww! Get to play those fun baby games too [THUMBS UP SIGN][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm PLANNING those baby games! I'm going to sit in a corner and be antisocial. Woohoo




Kerryann said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so tired. Tomorrow is a wasted day... Baby shower. Totally skipped my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awwww you get to see baby stuff.. it's funny buying baby boy stuff because you can get lots of stuffs with turtuses on them.
> What??? I am sooo not drunk..
Click to expand...


Not at all Kerryann!


----------



## AZtortMom

AZtortMom said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so tired. Tomorrow is a wasted day... Baby shower. Totally skipped my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww! Get to play those fun baby games too [THUMBS UP SIGN][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

What could be better.. you won't be the one:
Getting stretch marks
Getting hemorroids
getting no sleep
paying for college
not being able to drink
I may be able to think of other things but I am moving slower mentally with each glass


----------



## AZtortMom

There you go.. You can drink! [BEER MUG][CLINKING BEER MUGS][COCKTAIL GLASS]


----------



## Kerryann

Having to worry about a cat stealing your baby's breath...


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Kerryann said:


> Having to worry about a cat stealing your baby's breath...



I have no idea what that means  

Luckily, I'm in no place to have offspring.


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having to worry about a cat stealing your baby's breath...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what that means
> 
> Luckily, I'm in no place to have offspring.
Click to expand...


It's an old wives tail
http://www.snopes.com/critters/wild/catsuck.asp


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats why I dont have cats.


----------



## Kerryann

I decided that i like the giant slalom but I dislike the speed skating. I'd think in those tight little suits the dudes would be hotter but they aren't hot and skating around in a little circle is boring. ugh..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. Never made it past the opening credits before I found my head on the arm of the couch, my neck really hurting and I've no idea what was on. I just headed to bed. No alarm, so I woke 7 hours or so later, and I'm gonna have homemade spaghetti Karen was making when I got up for breakfast.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Kerryann said:


> I decided that i like the giant slalom but I dislike the speed skating. I'd think in those tight little suits the dudes would be hotter but they aren't hot and skating around in a little circle is boring. ugh..



Dudes in tights.... Not exactly what I consider attractive.


----------



## Kerryann

Spaghetti sounds fab but I'm I in bed. I'm so making that tomorrow.

Yea wait tiff I think I need to see the dude before I make that call for sure but none of those men were attractive to me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey! Where'd everyone go?


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My livingroom is empty. I slept too long so I'm wide awake, and Karen has gone to bed. Whoa is meâ€¦


----------



## T33's Torts

My living room if empty too. Weird. Its early still! I have so much to do. Tomorrow I have to put blue ribbon in my hair so I match the theme colors.


*sighs* so much for a Saturday Home depot trip


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You have motivated me to do some fine tuning of my sulcata heated shed.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yay! Luckily I only have to house big one sulcata in this thing. Any bigger would drive me mad.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I will be hinging my roof. Normally I struggle to lift it, sort of walking it side to side. Saturday night it shall have hinges.


----------



## T33's Torts

I have to do those last. Paint and such must go on. I chalked it all today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mind you mine has been in use for some 6 months now. All painted and tarpapered. 
As for shingles for yours, look for a house in your area being roofed. Roofers tend to over buy shingles then toss the remainders. Bat yer eyelashes and maybe get done for free. I'd say it's for a dog house though. Hahaha.


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL!! There's a house down the street! I'm going to actually try!


If I get kicked to the curb I'm blaming you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I expect you to succeed. One cannot try, one only does or does not. 
Cowboy Yoda.


----------



## T33's Torts

Just found out that there isn't roofing yet at the one down the road. However there's a few nore houses in the area. I'm excited.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well done. You have come far in your understanding of living within your means, while allowing others to help finance the shelter of your charges.


----------



## T33's Torts

Lol! To make matters even better, I got my little cousins to paint the bottom of the house! They do a great job. It don't have to look pretty, it's the bottom!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Brilliant! And that help their character.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hopefully. There's a new worker- uhh- cousin, due in April. 
I can't wait until I get to go see (and hopefully pick up) my big 'cata. Only a week left!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Right freekin' on. 2 of my 3 big kids were rescues, so that was tough. But we've all become â€œone, big a$$ happy family"!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I have 3 little (but getting gigantic fast) sulcatas already. 4 is going to be a ridiculous. But luckily in have a few more years....... Kinda.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What do you mean? A few more years?before they're BIG? Please explain.


----------



## T33's Torts

Before I have to merge them all into one area. I'll probably end up separating a few of them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. I'm with you. Of my sullies, four were pair rescues. One always huge, one always small. Each of those large ones turned out to be aggressive. I have a female that rams like a male, she's such a B word.


----------



## T33's Torts

Shame on you Ken. Always referring to things as "books". *dramatically flips hair*
LOL Just kidding.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

IKR? I talk like aâ€¦well, cowboy.


Did you see the story about the Girl Scout that set up her cookie stand in front of a marihuana dispensary in San Fransico? Sold out in an hour. I'd hire her in a heart beat. Smart kid that one.


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning! *waves**


----------



## Yvonne G

Ha! With her chipper greeting Jacqui has successfully chased all the chatters away!

Good morning. Does everyone have big Saturday plans?


----------



## Jacqui

What can I say? Everybody hates me in chat, too.


----------



## Yvonne G

So, did you decide what you're going to do? Are you getting the prescription and meeting Jeff?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning! I [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸Jacqui [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] 

So, today we continue with the plumbing. As many of you know, projects are always more then they seem once you start. We are fixing one of the facets and of course one of the knobs doesn't want to come offso it had to be drilled out and removed. Oh yay!


Geez, and you guys thought you could clear a room [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD][THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. I got about 5 hours of sleep next to Karen this morning.


Wait today is the last day of earth? Viking gods will be battling in 18 hrs? Wish I'd known sooner. I could have justified being a procrastinator so much easier.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi everyone.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning all. I'm so tired... I don't want to work a 8 hour shift all day!  what can you do! Tortoises are all fed and happy! I can't wait until it warms up for good!!!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey! Where'd everyone go?



zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz I was sleeping. 




Yvonne G said:


> Ha! With her chipper greeting Jacqui has successfully chased all the chatters away!
> 
> Good morning. Does everyone have big Saturday plans?



I am at work with Mikey. I had to come up here and check ou this plants and his fish. I forgot the fish's name. He's super cute.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all. I got about 5 hours of sleep next to Karen this morning.
> 
> 
> Wait today is the last day of earth? Viking gods will be battling in 18 hrs? Wish I'd known sooner. I could have justified being a procrastinator so much easier.





I had a creepy dream that I boarded my dogs and when I went back to pick them up they had put cici down because they decided her allergies were too bad and she was suffering unnecessarily. I did give her allergy meds last night before bed.  I work so hard to keep her comfortable. I don't want her itchy like me. I woke up so upset and luckily she was right there so i had to snuggle her for a while before I could go back to sleep.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm waiting on thunder and lighting as I would think Viking gods fighting would use such things. So far though, we've clear skies and gentle breeze and 38ish out.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm waiting on thunder and lighting as I would think Viking gods fighting would use such things. So far though, we've clear skies and gentle breeze and 38ish out.



We have the same weather. I am going to try to talk Mikey into taking me to lunch at the place I had drinks with my old work friend the other night so I can have the huma lupa licious ipa beer again....  always an ulterior motive with this one...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well friends I'm off. My,â€œupdated" honey-do list has been presented to me and hopefully I'll talk to you all this evening.


----------



## T33's Torts

Bye bye Ken.


----------



## Jacqui

I hope it isn't too long nor too hard of a list.


----------



## AZtortMom

See ya Ken! Well, that's tackled. Time to start digging in the front yard to get a better look at the main water line going to the house..


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning! I [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸Jacqui [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> So, today we continue with the plumbing. As many of you know, projects are always more then they seem once you start. We are fixing one of the facets and of course one of the knobs doesn't want to come offso it had to be drilled out and removed. Oh yay!



 I am so glad that doesn't just happen at this house. Of course your right something more always breaks, has to be replaced, is missing, or is another size. Plus work always costs atleast twice what you planned on and takes three times the time. What's worse is the most local Ace hardware store is closed on Sunday and short hours on Sat (don't most folks do home repairs on the weekend?). So everything you need is normally 45 mins away (but the best stuff is an hour and a half away).

So plumbing done?




AZtortMom said:


> See ya Ken! Well, that's tackled. Time to start digging in the front yard to get a better look at the main water line going to the house..



 What timing! I just sent a post asking how the repairs were going. Seriously your now digging up the main line? Boy, that was one heck of a facet repair job! 


I just got done mopping the neighbor's kitchen floor. She may actually make it home today. She has only been gone for three weeks as of tonight. Her dogs can be outside all day long (okay from 7 to 7 and still they pop and pee all over the place.  A week ago she came home long enough to leave off the one dog she had had with her and I swear the dogs stopped tearing up the house as much, but inside potty amounts doubled.  Poor dogs though are use to somebody being there 24/7, so I can really blame them too much.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yeah I wish we were done with the plumbing [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] we are just grazing the top of the iceberg.


----------



## T33's Torts

Icebergs are nice.


----------



## T33's Torts

I found a secret smilie. Its  ) without the space. Its not listed!)


----------



## Jacqui

What all work are you two having to do with the plumbing?


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm changing the subject back to food!

Every time I see the IHop commercial for cream-cheese stuffed crepes it makes me want some. So this a.m. I dug out my recipe for creme fraiche and made up a batch. I was smart enough to half the pancake batter recipe, but didn't think about halving the cream recipe. So I made two crepes, slathered them with cream and had a wonderful breakfast. Now I have this big bowl of french cream sitting in my fridge. I guess I could bake an angel food cake. That would make a nice topping.


----------



## Jacqui

So a crepe is really made from pancake batter? Never had one, so asking.


----------



## Yvonne G

Really, really thin pancake batter. Then when you put a little on the griddle (a very hot griddle) you roll the pan around to let the batter escape its boundaries making it even thinner. If you use lots of oil, like I like to, the edge of the crepe gets lacy and crispy. Yumm.


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> Really, really thin pancake batter. Then when you put a little on the griddle (a very hot griddle) you roll the pan around to let the batter escape its boundaries making it even thinner. If you use lots of oil, like I like to, the edge of the crepe gets lacy and crispy. Yumm.



And the only difference between a crepe and a blintz is that you double the egg amounts. For a cheese blintz filling I use fat free cottage cheese, put in the blender with some honey and if I am in the mood some fresh fruit. mmmmm now that is a blintz done healthy and right. 

I love all things pancake, crepe and blintz.


----------



## T33's Torts

Today was such a wasted day. 
Tomorrow I'll be in overdrive.


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> Today was such a wasted day.
> Tomorrow I'll be in overdrive.



Today I relaxed, cleaned and worked out.. nothing wasted here 


I can't remember if I already was super excited aka bragged that the ice dancers who won the gold are from my hood  WB FTW!!! [/align]
http://www.detroitnews.com/article/20140208/SPORTS09/302080041


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Kerryann said:


> FTW!!!




f*** the world?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tffnytorts said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> FTW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f*** the world?
Click to expand...


It's nerd code for "for the win"


----------



## T33's Torts

Ohhhhhhh!!! Oops.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm with Tiffany here. WTF, FTW?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm with Tiffany here. WTF, FTW?



Hey!!! Ken's back!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup. Checking out the evenings movie lineup. Might have to rely on recorded football or recorded movies tonight.


----------



## T33's Torts

Recorded football?!?! 

That should be a sin! Football isnt fun when it isnt live!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany, I didn't hinge the roof today as planned. Too many other â€œprojects" took my time. That said, it was wonderful weather here today. Now it's 36Â°f out but 82.6Â°f in the tortoise shed. I'll be bumping those temps tomorrow. 

I love football. That and bullriding.


----------



## T33's Torts

I didn't hinge my roof either. I smell like spray lacquer though. Its GROSS. I showered twice.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's in your sinus. Sinus flush with warm saltwater. Might help.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ah-ha. I'll try later on.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen and I needed to open a second banking account today. As luck would have things in my life, the customer service gal is the proud owner of a Russian tortoise. Don't ask how these conversations start, really, I've know idea. Next thing I hear, she is saying, â€œoh I love animals. We've got three dogs and a turtle." Gave her forum information. Hope she joins us.


What theâ€¦oh yeahâ€¦Saturday night, all chatters are out tearing it up. It's some how Sunday night or something like that for me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I have an adaptor thing to hook my iPad up to my big screen. It's great for the nature episodes I've purchased on my iPad. So tonight I'm thinking I may need to purchase the Paul Newman movie, â€œCool Hand Luke". I've just got a hankering to see it and it's worth owning. For you youngins out there, if you've never seen it, rent it. It will change your life, at the least, alittle.


â€œWhat are you in for?" â€œCuttin the heads off parking meters."


----------



## jaizei

I think eating one of these is my current goal in life

https://imgur.com/a/ahZOF


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all *waves*


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Good morning everyone!!!
Look what I have!!




Ok, actually those are two litters blogged together, both out of my boy, Dexter. I'm so please, all but one of 12 puppies (7 and 8 weeks yesterday) are so far show quality.

They were whelped at a friends house, another basenji breeder who I do co ownerships with and show with. We've partnered up for this endeavor. I am taking one girl from each litter to potentially show, so I brought home the three tri colored girls last night to play with and choose from (plus some great socializing since I will be taking them to work every day)




I've been working my bottom off, then working this dog show all weekend, getting tired of getting up at 2am to care for dogs, tortoises, pack for show, drive to site...and now I bring home these heathens! LOL

I love them, they are having a ball sniffing and walking around Oliver.


...coincidentllu my new bedtime is 7pm. Lol. I'm getting old.


----------



## Jacqui

Snady they do look like trouble!  I like tris myself. Have fun deciding which one is the one you won't be keeping.




AZtortMom said:


> Morning all *waves*



*waves back* Hi! 




jaizei said:


> I think eating one of these is my current goal in life
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/ahZOF



Good luck with that.


----------



## AZtortMom

The pups are very cute! Jay would freak if we adapt a pup. She was attacked by a pup when she was a hatchling


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I think eating one of these is my current goal in life
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/ahZOF



OMG!! That looks so-o-o-o good!!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> The pups are very cute! Jay would freak if we adapt a pup. She was attacked by a pup when she was a hatchling



Poor Jay.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning to you All.

You all have a very nice day..........


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning to you All.
> 
> You all have a very nice day..........



You also kind sir! 

**********************​*​
What is everybody up to today?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just woke up for a few hours. I'll be going back to bed in a few hours then getting up for dinner and work.


----------



## Jacqui

My eyes are sore from working outside yesterday in the wind and dust, so I feel like I want to go back to bed.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi everyone!!! 
*wAves* 
Those puppies are so cute! What's up with everyone having puppies all of a sudden? I've decided once I'm in a stable place, I'm going to foster a littler of puppies.


----------



## AZtortMom

We are back at working on the main water pipe in the front yard. As of now, it's turned off because part of it broke because it is such bad shape. Just moving it caused it to break. Yay!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> We are back at working on the main water pipe in the front yard. As of now, it's turned off because part of it broke because it is such bad shape. Just moving it caused it to break. Yay!



Okay, but that makes me wonder: why did you move it in the first place?


----------



## Yvonne G

***Noel says to the plumber, "The pipe leaks when I move it." So the plumber says, "Then don't move it!" ***

Parump-ump!


----------



## T33's Torts

So it looks like I might not get to paint today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry Tiffany. What came up?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> ***Noel says to the plumber, "The pipe leaks when I move it." So the plumber says, "Then don't move it!" ***
> 
> Parump-ump!



You know, there are times I wish we did not have to be "G" rated..


----------



## AZtortMom

Well, we knew were going to have replace sections of it, just didn't know it was that bad. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> ***Noel says to the plumber, "The pipe leaks when I move it." So the plumber says, "Then don't move it!" ***
> 
> Parump-ump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, there are times I wish we did not have to be "G" rated..
Click to expand...


Bingo!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> So it looks like I might not get to paint today.



Rain? Family has other needs for you today? Your not feeling well again?




AZtortMom said:


> Well, we knew were going to have replace sections of it, just didn't know it was that bad. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



Did you forget one of the major rules of home repairs?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it looks like I might not get to paint today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain? Family has other needs for you today? Your not feeling well again?
Click to expand...


No rain here! Its a beautiful day. I don't know if I can go to home depot to get all the stuff. I have to go to Sunday dinner (Happy High Holy Bacon Sunday) but first I have to go to the pet store and fix some stuff at my grandparents' house. I should be there by 2. (3 hours from now). Home depot isn't close, so I'm hoping to make some sort of genius plan so I can finish the house today.


----------



## Jacqui

Even if you can't, as I recall all you had left was the outside paint mainly right? You can still do temps checks without those last touches can't you (fingers crossed)


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Even if you can't, as I recall all you had left was the outside paint mainly right? You can still do temps checks without those last touches can't you (fingers crossed)



Yep- the paint is mainly for decorative purposes. Now here's the catch- I ordered my CHE and socket and thermostat on Wednesday, TWO DAY SHIPPING. I paid extra too. But it was delayed due to bad weather. So now I'm hoping it'll be here soon so I can start my testing.


----------



## Kerryann

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Good morning everyone!!!
> Look what I have!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, actually those are two litters blogged together, both out of my boy, Dexter. I'm so please, all but one of 12 puppies (7 and 8 weeks yesterday) are so far show quality.
> 
> They were whelped at a friends house, another basenji breeder who I do co ownerships with and show with. We've partnered up for this endeavor. I am taking one girl from each litter to potentially show, so I brought home the three tri colored girls last night to play with and choose from (plus some great socializing since I will be taking them to work every day)
> 
> 
> 
> I've been working my bottom off, then working this dog show all weekend, getting tired of getting up at 2am to care for dogs, tortoises, pack for show, drive to site...and now I bring home these heathens! LOL
> 
> I love them, they are having a ball sniffing and walking around Oliver.
> 
> 
> ...coincidentllu my new bedtime is 7pm. Lol. I'm getting old.





awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww soo cute puppies... awwww


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you can't, as I recall all you had left was the outside paint mainly right? You can still do temps checks without those last touches can't you (fingers crossed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- the paint is mainly for decorative purposes. Now here's the catch- I ordered my CHE and socket and thermostat on Wednesday, TWO DAY SHIPPING. I paid extra too. But it was delayed due to bad weather. So now I'm hoping it'll be here soon so I can start my testing.
Click to expand...


What state is it coming from?


----------



## T33's Torts

I have no idea. I think somewhere on the east coast. I lost the tracking email so I'm just waiting by the door... Well not literally, I'm actually sitting in the sulcata enclosure.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## T33's Torts

Yeap. I'm just going to sit back and relax until my stoke of genius comes to me. For now there's a little sulcata sitting next to me. They're pretty decent company.


----------



## Jacqui

I have one sitting next to me too!  The chi pup is at my feet giving me sad looks and the three kittens are running around being crazy.


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL! I miss dogs. 
Anyone up for a game of "Find the tort"? 


I let Shellvester play in the people part of the yard.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> LOL! I miss dogs.
> Anyone up for a game of "Find the tort"?
> 
> 
> I let Shellvester play in the people part of the yard.





I could not live without a dog around. Shellvester is cute. I thought he was going to be a well hid tortoise, but there he is right out in the open. What are the plants on the left?


----------



## T33's Torts

Sedum. They're a very hardy ice plant. They're tort safe, but need to be fed in moderation.


----------



## Jacqui

I thought that was what I was seeing there, but wanted to be sure. I have a couple of small clumps in Dude's (sulcata) enclosure. Do your tortoises like it?


----------



## T33's Torts

They LOVE it! The more you water it the bigger it grows. That whole area is about two plants. My hose drips, so I just put it over the plants when I'm done.


----------



## Jacqui

I have not yet saw Dude sample his. I think I need to glue yellow flowers to it. Dude has a major thing for yellow flowers.


----------



## T33's Torts

The Russians like ot much much more. 


This sedum DOES flower with yellow flowers!!!


----------



## Jacqui

This one hasn'tbloomed yet, so I am not sure what color the flowers might be. I bought these two late summer as clearance plants and they were on their last legs. He doesn't yet try the one other sedum I have. It's the tall type called Autumn Joy. I have a few of those around and decided last yesr to get one for his enclosure too.


----------



## Kerryann

I'm so jealous of everyone who has a yard and not a five ft snow pile


----------



## Jacqui

Give it a month Kerry and you will have a yard again.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'd try places with you, but I dont do well in cold weather.


----------



## Jacqui

This has just been such a blahhhhh type day for me. Just can't get energy up to do anything other then the normal chores.


----------



## Kerryann

The Olympics are over now.  The closing ceremonies are tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> The Olympics are over now.  The closing ceremonies are tonight.



Now what are you going to do with your spare time?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Olympics are over now.  The closing ceremonies are tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what are you going to do with your spare time?
Click to expand...


I will have to get a new hobby like shopping or working or something


----------



## AZtortMom

Ah, time to relax. We installed mainline water by pass, finished digging up old main water line and completely pulling old line without sacrificing palm tree that was involved. Woohoo!


----------



## Jacqui

So water is back on?


----------



## wellington

Is that what I've been smelling  love ya Jacqui


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> Ah, time to relax. We installed mainline water by pass, finished digging up old main water line and completely pulling old line without sacrificing palm tree that was involved. Woohoo!



 having water is good woo hoo


----------



## AZtortMom

Yes ma'am [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]water is back on and indeed it is a good thing [THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## Jacqui

wellington said:


> Is that what I've been smelling  love ya Jacqui



Are you implying that Noel was smelling? She was the one without water.   ....still it's nice you love me. *blushes*


----------



## T33's Torts

*screams* 
*kicks a box*
*angrily eats salad* 
*pouts* 

I got NOTHING done today.


----------



## wellington

OOPS, that's what I get for not reading enough postsðŸ˜š


----------



## Jacqui

Tif, tomorrow is another day,

Barb, that's what happens when you try to call me names.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany, I, too, got little done today. Multiple levels of frustration with my remote digital readers and then my mortgage website. Stayed up 2-1/2 hours longer than I really wanted to with nothing but frustration to show for it. Wrapping my head around another week of work starting tonight.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yes ma'am [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]water is back on and indeed it is a good thing [THUMBS UP SIGN]


It's ok barb [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]I took a shower, so I smell much better now [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany, I, too, got little done today. Multiple levels of frustration with my remote digital readers and then my mortgage website. Stayed up 2-1/2 hours longer than I really wanted to with nothing but frustration to show for it. Wrapping my head around another week of work starting tonight.








Jacqui said:


> Tif, tomorrow is another day,




Tomorrow I have classes and wont be home until 5-ish. Tuesday, I have time. Wednesday I have to finish so I can have 3 days to test heating sources (assuming they come).


OH NO!!!!!!!!!!!!

ITS GOING to RAIN ON SATURDAY


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Everyone mark your calendars!!! Next weekend is the â€œIron Cowboy" competition. This event pits the top bullriders of the world against the top bulls of the world in an event that culminates in the top rider going against the top bull for a $1,000,000 purse. If you've never watched bullriding, this is a great way to introduce yourself to the best of the best vs. the best of the best. 
GO J. B. !!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

That sounds pretty coool [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## mike taylor

Hell yeah! The little country church we go to has bull riding fun stuff. They have it for adults and kids . They start the kids off mutton bustin .


----------



## T33's Torts

*marks calendar* 

I'm so scared its going to rain on my pick-up day. I wished and wished for rain, but now I hope it saves itself. I dont think I could manage getting an 80 pound 'cata into the truck while its RAINING.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For those who think pain is inflicted to the bulls to get them to buck, please understand that these are $300k-500k bulls whose real worth after their career is in producing future bucking bulls. Most of these bulls, especially at this level are pampered better than our dogs. Just saying.


----------



## T33's Torts

I dont worry about the bulls getting hurt! Its the people that get stabbed by the horns on those things!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mike, mutton bustin is so fun to watch. Some of those kids need to learn to let go though. I've seen sheep dragging kids in the dirt of the arena, while the youngin refuses to let go until the horn blows. Lol.




tffnytorts said:


> I dont worry about the bulls getting hurt! Its the people that get stabbed by the horns on those things!



Tiffany, I've seen plenty of airborne cowboys and bulls that seem driven to â€œtap dance" on the fallen cowboys. That said, these boys know what the risks are.


----------



## mike taylor

Yep small price to pay for a lot of fun . The bulls we ride have been dehorned . But its the ground and the kicking that really hurts .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So the event will be broadcast on CBSSN. Saturday and Sunday, 5:00 pm pst.


----------



## mike taylor

You are right Ken they need to let go . Check out my boy riding his hog .lol


You are right Ken they need to let go . Check out my boy riding his hog .lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I like the smile on the hogs face.


----------



## mike taylor

Yep him and my boy where besy buds . That pig was awesome . It was hard to send tgat one to market.


I ment best buds .


----------



## T33's Torts

Mike, that pig looks like mine. 



*laughs*
*slaps knee* 

Anyways....


----------



## mike taylor

Funny! I think your feed bill is cheaper .


----------



## T33's Torts

I think so too! Lol!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Your pig needs to hang with my bale [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

Lol! I wish I had more of my old stuffed animals around the house!


----------



## mike taylor

I had to sell that pig to market . To get ready for the next one . Wish now that I would of saved him . But thats how it goes . Some you eat some make sale . I don't keep pigs anymore the kids got older and found other things to do . Thats why I keep tortoises now . His pen is now my red foots enclosure . My boys started chasing the girls . They will help out around the ffa/ 4h meetings to check out the girls .


----------



## T33's Torts

I dont know if you're talking about pigs chasing girls, or children!! Lol!!! Oops. 

Off topic, but the other day I lied to a guy that asked me out. Fun stuff.


----------



## mike taylor

All of the above! Thats what country boys do .


----------



## T33's Torts

LMAO!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yes they do [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> I dont know if you're talking about pigs chasing girls, or children!! Lol!!! Oops.
> 
> Off topic, but the other day I lied to a guy that asked me out. Fun stuff.



But did you pull it off, or break his delicate heart with your coldness? LOL.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know if you're talking about pigs chasing girls, or children!! Lol!!! Oops.
> 
> Off topic, but the other day I lied to a guy that asked me out. Fun stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But did you pull it off, or break his delicate heart with your coldness? LOL.
Click to expand...


I dont know. My anti-social self practically ran away. I felt horrible. Lol. 
At least when I drink hot beverages, my coldness prevents my mouth from burning!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just posted an event in the regional section that I wish I could attend. I thought we had an events posting area? If so, could this be moved for a larger viewing audience please. It's a free event, and I really want people to attend.


----------



## T33's Torts

We do. Its under the marketplace.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dang it.


----------



## T33's Torts

I see you looked real hard. LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

See everyone Monday. Off to work.


----------



## T33's Torts

See you tomorrow.


----------



## wellington

Ken, moved it for you. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-87987.html


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thank you Barb. 
I've only got 4 more hours to go! Hoo Hoo!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning TFO!​*


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi! 
Its Monday, let the madness begin!


----------



## Jacqui

Mondays are pretty quiet in this area. Even a lot of places are closed.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Mondays are pretty quiet in this area. Even a lot of places are closed.



my first training of the day is going well


----------



## Jacqui

I hope the rest of the day follows suit, Kerry!


----------



## T33's Torts

Los Angeles Mondays are nuts. 
*sighs* i wish it could be Thursday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My Monday is done! Yay!


----------



## T33's Torts

My Monday has yet to begun.


----------



## Jacqui

Mine started a few hous ago.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> My Monday is done! Yay!



Good night Ken. Work went well?




tffnytorts said:


> Los Angeles Mondays are nuts.
> *sighs* i wish it could be Thursday.



From what I could ever see, it's always nuts there.


----------



## T33's Torts

oh my god. 

Before it said just a light drizzle. 

Now its going to be a THUNDERSTORM. Fantastic.


----------



## Jacqui

Yeah, but your area really does need the rain. You'll manage.


----------



## T33's Torts

*sighs* Time to lug the box inside. 

Do you think paint will dry its raining? I can move the box under the canopy and paint it there.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes the paint will dry, just longer than on a low humidity day. 
Work was fine.


----------



## Jacqui

Or you could just tarp it outside. The paint will dry, it just takes longer with the higher humdity/


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay. New plan has formed. I've got until Friday to get this thing painted. Should a gallon be enough to cover the outside?


----------



## Jacqui

and the lag time shows up again, as Ken gets in the answer before my post makes it.


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL!!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Okay. New plan has formed. I've got until Friday to get this thing painted. Should a gallon be enough to cover the outside?



More then enough. A smaller amount would work.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui, posting BAMM!


----------



## T33's Torts

Cool. I have some white (for the trimming) and then I have to get blue and black. And letters. And plants.


----------



## Jacqui

What are the letters going to say?


----------



## T33's Torts

Sulcata. And my address. I also have to buy some special heavy duty paint so I can use that instead of rood slates. I cut the roof insulation short, so when I skrew it down, the top is slightly domed. Hopefully this will let water run off and prevent warping.


This is where I left off.


----------



## Jacqui

I take it the box on the right is the tortoise's mailbox?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep! Oops. I thought I already posted it on this thread... Perhaps not.


----------



## Jacqui

I remember you talking about it, but I don't recall seeing it.


----------



## T33's Torts

*scratches chin* 
Odd. My mistake. But either way, thats the mailbox. It'll be white with blue "mail" written on it.


----------



## Jacqui

Or it maybe my old mind just forgot or it could have been when my laptop was in a real slow time, because then it often fails to bring up the pictures.


----------



## T33's Torts

Well, you're caught up now.


----------



## Jacqui

Til the next time.


----------



## T33's Torts

See ya later Jacqui.


----------



## Yvonne G

And...


***Yvonne types in some off-the-wall stuff to act as a place marker so she knows where to start reading next time***


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Yvonne! Wanna come join me for lunch?

Bye Tif, have a great day at school.


----------



## Yvonne G

Normally I never refuse an invitation to eat...I love to eat out, however, I ate too much cake with cream cheese frosting last night and I'm not feeling too chipper this a.m.

Where were you planning to take me?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES] Tiff the box looks great [THUMBS UP SIGN][TURTLE] I won't bore you guys with pictures of a ditch and old rusted out pipes [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] 

Have a great morning Everyone. We are back at it again [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD][THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Every time I've hit reply the app crashes. *Testing*


----------



## Jacqui

It worked, atleast you have a post showing.




Yvonne G said:


> Normally I never refuse an invitation to eat...I love to eat out, however, I ate too much cake with cream cheese frosting last night and I'm not feeling too chipper this a.m.
> 
> Where were you planning to take me?



Ended up a Pizza Hut buffet with the neighbor lady (who is home after three weeks so I am not dog sitting today!!). Would have let you pick the place to eat.


----------



## Jacqui

I think last weeks temps up into the 50s spoiled me. Today is only the low 30s and I am freezing.  A few weeks back, I would have thought today was a warm temp.


----------



## Yvonne G

We're having absolutely beautiful weather here. I've taken all the plants that normally live on my front porch out of the green house and set them up on the porch, re-potting some as needed. Note to amateur cactus and succulent gardeners: This is the wrong time of year to re-pot cactus and succulent plants. Wait until July or so for them. But I never was one to follow the rules.

And now, since we're expecting two rain storms in the very near future, I'm going to go back outside and bring up a couple wheel barrow loads of firewood so it will be dry in case its a cold rain storm.


----------



## Jacqui

Why wait til July?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cactus and succulents have an easier time acclimating to new dirt and having their roots disturbed when its very hot out.


Speaking of which, I noticed that many of my cacti out front have broken branches, so I'll be boxing some up for you maybe next week. Will showed me the FedEx shipping fees, and they have the fee-per-box-size shipping fees like the P.O. So I can get you a fairly nice sized box for a standard postage fee. You know what a procrastinator I am, so don't be holding your breath yet.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm so beat. *sighs* my day won't end until 4. I have 50 minutes and then its bye-bye for 30.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Cactus and succulents have an easier time acclimating to new dirt and having their roots disturbed when its very hot out.
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, I noticed that many of my cacti out front have broken branches, so I'll be boxing some up for you maybe next week. Will showed me the FedEx shipping fees, and they have the fee-per-box-size shipping fees like the P.O. So I can get you a fairly nice sized box for a standard postage fee. You know what a procrastinator I am, so don't be holding your breath yet.



 I learned a long time ago to never hold my breathe about anything from any where.  I didn't realize that about cactus and find it very interesting. Also didn't know FedEx was doing the same thing as the PO. Your my new knowledge for the day giver, Ms Yvonne!


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> Normally I never refuse an invitation to eat...I love to eat out, however, I ate too much cake with cream cheese frosting last night and I'm not feeling too chipper this a.m.
> 
> Where were you planning to take me?



woooo I want some cake...


----------



## AZtortMom

Hmmm! Cake... * drooling*


----------



## T33's Torts

Cake?! What? Where?!


----------



## ijmccollum

Okay, just got caught up on the thread....read a few pages back about home plumbing. Eeeek, I have a kitchen faucet sitting upstairs waiting for me to install it, now I am starting to freak out. 

Was a great weekend, hung out with the grand babe for a couple hours an Saturday, got two pendants and a couple pr of earrings set. Need to tackle a special order this week. 

Well there is a murder of crows in the back garden, need to go check it out.


----------



## AZtortMom

The plumbing project is going as expected, new main line will be installed weds, so then the rest of the house will be next. Yee haw. How's everybody else's day?


----------



## T33's Torts

Good. I'm SUPER tired though. Like, "turn off that light its giving me a headache" type of tired.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ugh. I hate being that tired. I hope you feel better honey [COCKTAIL GLASS][CLINKING BEER MUGS]


----------



## T33's Torts

Tanks. I almost took a nap; but then I'll be bouncing off the walls until 3am. Then the cycle continues.


----------



## AZtortMom

No bueno


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> Well there is a murder of crows in the back garden, need to go check it out.



Hmmm I need this one explained a bit. Glad you got in some Grandparent time!


----------



## AZtortMom

If I remember correctly a group of crows is called a murder.. Is that right Tiff?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> The plumbing project is going as expected, new main line will be installed weds, so then the rest of the house will be next. Yee haw. How's everybody else's day?



So did you two just get an older fixer upper house or what?




AZtortMom said:


> If I remember correctly a group of crows is called a murder.. Is that right Tiff?



Huh. Who comes up with these terms? Like a bale of tortoises?


----------



## AZtortMom

We sure did. Couldn't turn down the price on the house, less then a new car. 

It's crazy how they come up with the name of groups. Like a group of baboons is called a congress [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## mike taylor

On a happy note my oldest boy is getting his own place! Just two more to go! Just kidding my wife is sad about it . But not me know my tools will have a home in the shop tool box! Not out in the yard and cold an wet .


----------



## AZtortMom

That's awesome Mike [THUMBS UP SIGN][SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> We sure did. Couldn't turn down the price on the house, less then a new car.
> 
> It's crazy how they come up with the name of groups. Like a group of baboons is called a congress [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



 Sounds like mine, except your fixing yours up as mine slowly falls down. 

Well the congress one does make sense... That one is name after a group of humans who act like baboons.


----------



## mike taylor

Boy it only makes me fill a little old . I have an 18 year old son! Holy crap! I'm only 36 got started a little young . Hey what can I say I live in the woods country boy like to Chase the ladies .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> On a happy note my oldest boy is getting his own place! Just two more to go! Just kidding my wife is sad about it . But not me know my tools will have a home in the shop tool box! Not out in the yard and cold an wet .



Wait til you hear how much quieter your home is. 




mike taylor said:


> Boy it only makes me fill a little old . I have an 18 year old son! Holy crap! I'm only 36 got started a little young . Hey what can I say I live in the woods country boy like to Chase the ladies .



 You were young.


----------



## mike taylor

Yes yes young! I cant go back an fix my typing like on the old forum . This upgrade is killing me . But I type fast with one finger so some mistakes will happen . Plus it don't help having sausages for fingers. Lol


Where did everybody go!


----------



## Jacqui

I scare them all off!  I fixed young for you. I can't imagine having a child when I was only 18.


----------



## mike taylor

It was a hard thing had to grow up fast . But the good thing me and her got hitched. We are together now . What can I say I chased down the right one .


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like you did pick a good one. Very impressed that you stayed with her. Usually you hear just about the ones where the guy splits when it happens at that early of an age. Did your parents support the two of you with keeping the baby and raising it?


----------



## mike taylor

No way they where mad as hell . My mother let me put a mobile home on her land but that tge just of it . Thank god the high scool my wife went to had day care . I had to drop out and go to work to get ready for my need son . Then got my G.e.d . But i'm glad they told us you made the bed now lay in it . It just made us a stronger.


Crap! New son not need


----------



## Jacqui

I can understand being mad (more likely worried about your future then mad) about the baby. I no doubt would have been the same. I hope I would have been the kind of parent who was more supportive, but still didn't make it easy on you. Glad you went back and got the GED. Sounds like your the kind of man those kids can look up to as a fine example as to what they should be.


----------



## mike taylor

I sure hope so . My boy will let me know the kind of man he is in the months to come . He and his girlfriend are moving into a apartment . He's got an awesome job as a machinist.


----------



## Kerryann

We are about to get what they are calling another polar vortex. Eek
We have new bedroom friends.. No sickos.. A new fish tank with five fish. Two plexus Mr and Mrs sucky face, jaws, Yoshi, and yousef


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



mike taylor said:


> I have an 18 year old son! Holy crap! I'm only 36 got started a little young .



I must be REALLY tired. I looked at this and was THAT close to replying "Yeah right!! You were 9 when you had your son." 

Then I was like...... Oh.


----------



## mike taylor

You need sleep bad . Lol


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



mike taylor said:


> You need sleep bad . Lol



I dont function well without sleep. Sometimes I get really loopy. *sighs*


----------



## mike taylor

Ot happens to all of us . Ob that note good night its bed time for me .


----------



## T33's Torts

And, it let me edit my post, maybe the new update just isnt your friend. )


----------



## Jacqui

Night Mike.


----------



## AZtortMom

Nite Mike [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

So what did everybody have for supper?


----------



## T33's Torts

Pot roast. And purple cabbage.


Yourself?


----------



## AZtortMom

Bacon wrapped brat and cottage cheese. Nothing exciting


----------



## Jacqui

Potroast is beef or pork? Was the cabbage cooked with the roast? cooked alone? Or raw?

I love brats. So how did you cook it with the bacon wrap?


----------



## T33's Torts

Pork. The cabbage was just steamed fast with salt. Nothing special.


----------



## AZtortMom

The brats were grilled on the BBQ yum!


----------



## Jacqui

We never had much cabbage growing up. When we did it would be in a roast or beef/veggie soup. Then of course with corned beef on St Pat's day. Come to think of it, I don't think we ever had the purple cabbage.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its just like regular cabbage. Its just... purple!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> The brats were grilled on the BBQ yum!



One of my favorite summer time meals! 




tffnytorts said:


> Its just like regular cabbage. Its just... purple!



Oh yeah, I know that. I've had it in salads. I believe we (the kids and I) also used it to make Easter egg dye.


----------



## T33's Torts

I love any colored vegetable. Its fun.  My hibiscus flowered today. I didnt get to take a picture, Bob found it before I could grab my phone.


----------



## AZtortMom

My hibiscus flowered today too. Is yours a lipstick hibiscus?


----------



## Jacqui

Mine didn't bloom today... actually I think I have killed mine.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> My hibiscus flowered today too. Is yours a lipstick hibiscus?



Maybe. Judge for yourself... I can never remember.


----------



## AZtortMom

I think it is [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

Cool! I just call it a pink-ish hibiscus. Last month it flowered YELLOW. So never mind.


----------



## Jacqui

I wonder how Sibi is doing. I haven't seen her here for awhile.


----------



## T33's Torts

She's been around Aldabraman's thread recently. Last time she was on this thread, Baby Runt's xrays were bad.


----------



## Jacqui

She herself is having health problems and so I am worried about her.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh. I couldn't imagine not being able to lift more than 3 pounds. I lift the 60 odd pound box of random stuff back and forth almost daily! I wish we could help her in some way.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> She herself is having health problems and so I am worried about her.



I think if her often as well. Hoping all is well with her. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
11 Russians
3 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats Still
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife
A Huge Pile of Fish


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, 11 Russians is a LOT. Like, a LOT. I have 5...I dont think I could handle 11. One took a bite outta me this morning. Clearly, this means I'm a horrible person and failed to feed them before their demanding nature discovered that there wasn't any foodom the slate.


----------



## Jacqui

Yep, three pounds is nothing.


----------



## bouaboua

I don't know what the current topic are, I just like to say "HI" and goodnight! 

Of cause only to some of you. Some of us the day are just started.......................


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



bouaboua said:


> I don't know what the current topic are, I just like to say "HI" and goodnight!
> 
> Of cause only to some of you. Some of us the day are just started.......................



Hi! And goodnight to you too. I'm calling it a night. Today was a LONG day.


----------



## Jacqui

Night Tif.




bouaboua said:


> I don't know what the current topic are, I just like to say "HI" and goodnight!
> 
> Of cause only to some of you. Some of us the day are just started.......................



Is your day just starting?


----------



## bouaboua

Yes. I traveled to Far East today. I will have few weeks here. 

Now I say Thanks to Bill Gates and Steve Jobs to keep us connected.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm on graveyard here in the states. I usually say morning. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
11 Russians
3 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats Still
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife
A Huge Pile of Fish


----------



## Watsonpartyof4

Good morning! ...I thought I would stop by. I fell asleep on the couch woke up and noticed Tyrone's lights were off. Tried the switch on the power strip...nope that didn't work. Then I started freaking out thinking how the heck did all the lights blow at once?! 

So I went to get a different power strip just incase. Now here comes the fun part... His vivarium is against the wall ... Yep you guessed it, I had to wake the sleeping bear...I call him ....husband! To make a long story short we both had to ease the vivarium away from the wall and the 2 wooden crates it sits on...unplugged the old power strip and plug in the new one ...guess what? It is the outlet! So for now I have the power strip plugged in across the room until we can change the outlet :/
Which means I am going to have to empty his vivarium so we can move the whole thing to get to the outlet...something I am not looking forward to doing .....


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning tortoise caretakers and lovers! ​*



bouaboua said:


> Yes. I traveled to Far East today. I will have few weeks here.
> 
> Now I say Thanks to Bill Gates and Steve Jobs to keep us connected.



Oh wow to me that would be a neat trip, but I figure it is something you do all the time and is work related? I would make my normal comment to folks who are going some place far away of please bring me something, but knowing you, you would.  Just be safe.


----------



## ijmccollum

'Morning Jacqui. The crows are back this morning, must be mating season for them. Last year we had three fledglings in the yard. Had to keep Scout in the house, he was not pleased. He wanted to chase them.


----------



## Jacqui

Watsonpartyof4 said:


> Which means I am going to have to empty his vivarium so we can move the whole thing to get to the outlet...something I am not looking forward to doing .....



Doesn't it always happen on the outlet that is the hardest to get to?




ijmccollum said:


> 'Morning Jacqui. The crows are back this morning, must be mating season for them. Last year we had three fledglings in the yard. Had to keep Scout in the house, he was not pleased. He wanted to chase them.



Morning!  Sounds like not a quiet morning at your place with crows being around.


----------



## sibi

Good morning to all! I apologize for not being on more often. I've been in a lot of pain lately. Now on Friday evening, I discovered I have a growth on the side of my neck. I called my doctor yesterday and she sent me to get a sonogram of it. I'm waiting to hear from her today. 

Baby Runt is over 12 lbs now! She's getting too heavy to carry. I hired a person to do the heavy work 5 days a week because I'll never get better if I have to clean up after my sullies everyday. 

It's good to be back....i love you all, even Yvonne


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi!! Glad your reporting in, We were getting worrried about you. Fingers crossed for the news today from the Dr. It's amazing how big Runt is growing!


----------



## T33's Torts

SIBI!!!
Good morning!


----------



## sibi

Yeah. It's all that good food I'm feeling her. She had some digestive problems and I was afraid that I was overfeeding her. She had such problems pooping that I had to take her to the vet. They did a barium solution on her a d it took over a week for the results to *shoe up that there was no blockage. So, she was put on a laxative that she'll have to take every day for a very long time because of her spine deformity. It's the same med that Aldabraman put Hopie on. It's pricey but worth it if it would make Baby Runt's life easier.

*show

Hi Tif!


----------



## ijmccollum

While the thought of a herd of sullies or aldabras sound fantastic, I would have no place to house them in the winter, that and the hubby complains about picking up after the dog, can you imagine what he would say if he had to pick up after a herd of volkswagons?


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi she is lucky to have you watching out for her.

Maybe he would just hand you the pooper scooper and say go to it?


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> Sibi she is lucky to have you watching out for her.
> 
> Maybe he would just hand you the pooper scooper and say go to it?



Oh, I know he would. And yes Sibi, that is one lucky tort. 

Now off to save the world.


----------



## sibi

Hi! I haven't met you. What should I call you? In response to what you wrote, I say, we all do what we think we can do. If your hubby will have a problem with poop, then the question remains, do you have a problem with it? As far as a winter home for your torts, do you have a backyard? If yes, you can do what I've done. I had a shed that I insulated and converted it into two pens. It is a 10 x 12 feet shed. You can house a lot of smaller torts, if you desire it. But, in the end, you and hubby have to be completely on board and in agreement on this; otherwise, you'll only wind up giving them up.

[='ijmccollum' pid='820783' dateline='1393338815']
While the thought of a herd of sullies or aldabras sound fantastic, I would have no place to house them in the winter, that and the hubby complains about picking up after the dog, can you imagine what he would say if he had to pick up after a herd of volkswagons?
[/quote]


----------



## T33's Torts

Sibi, if you packed all your stuff, loaded it onto one of Greg's aldabras, then took a road trip to California, I could help you with your heavy work.  The only problem thus far is about 11 states.


----------



## sibi

Wow, Tif! That's so nice of you, but it would take a team of Greg's largest aldabras to move my stuff. But, I can visit you sometime while I'm on my way to see all my friends here.


tffnytorts said:


> Sibi, if you packed all your stuff, loaded it onto one of Greg's aldabras, then took a road trip to California, I could help you with your heavy work.  The only problem thus far is about 11 states.


----------



## T33's Torts

plus, I don't think it's legal to use an aldabra on the freeway. You'd have to take side streets.


----------



## sibi

Guys, you know what? I hired a woman to start working last week. She did one day(just a couple of hours) a d she quit. Now, I ha e another woman starting today. I hope she stays on!


----------



## Jacqui

Of course, I would love a herd of volkswagons in my yard.  I have always thought having a bug would be neat. I think Herbie did me in. 




sibi said:


> Guys, you know what? I hired a woman to start working last week. She did one day(just a couple of hours) a d she quit. Now, I ha e another woman starting today. I hope she stays on!



Was the work too hard or are you just that tough of a boss?  Good luck with the new person.




tffnytorts said:


> plus, I don't think it's legal to use an aldabra on the freeway. You'd have to take side streets.



They would move too slow and be a traffic hazard.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



sibi said:


> Guys, you know what? I hired a woman to start working last week. She did one day(just a couple of hours) a d she quit. Now, I ha e another woman starting today. I hope she stays on!



Well that sucks. Did you include "Tortoise care" in her job description?


----------



## sibi

Lol. Plus, using side streets would take til the other side of Armageddon to get there. Thanks, but no thanks. LOL 



tffnytorts said:


> plus, I don't think it's legal to use an aldabra on the freeway. You'd have to take side streets.


----------



## Jacqui

Now if only Erin would check back in...




sibi said:


> Lol. Plus, using side streets would take til the other side of Armageddon to get there. Thanks, but no thanks. LOL



But you would be moving so slowly, you could really check out people's houses and yards.


----------



## T33's Torts

Lol! 
"Hey look! That lady on a tortoise is looking at our house!"


Wait. Remind me, who's Erin?


----------



## sibi

No, I didn't require that she knew anything about tortoise care because I was gonna train her myself. I wasn't tough on the last one. I just think she thought it wad too much work since I wash and sanitize everything. I guess paying $10 a hour is too little for so much. Actually, I don't think heating a bucket of water, soaking two tortoises, cleaning their hides, sweeping the floor, and cleaning up poop is really a lot of work. If it weren't for my joint pain, I wouldn't want to pay someone to take care of my animals. Plus, she didn't have to feed them. That is something I still can do.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi,
I've been missin' on you lately! I've been working graveyard, and those weekends that I'm awake all night, I think of the late night fun have had. It's too bad I've an aversion to life east of the continental divide, I'd be you â€œman-Friday" as it were and not complain about tortoises!!! 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
11 Russians
3 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats Still
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife
A Huge Pile of Fish


Tiffany, Erin is an old friend of ours. â€CTtortoisMom". I believe all who know her, miss her and her kids and her tortoises. You would've like her. She was a lot of fun. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
11 Russians
3 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats Still
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife
A Huge Pile of Fish


----------



## Yvonne G

I sent Erin an email a while back expressing our interest in her and that we miss her, but she never responded. I worry that something bad has happened health-wise with her young son. Just before she stopped posting he was going through a bad time.


----------



## Jacqui

Yeah poor Rand was in a bad spot last she shared.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] *waves*


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> *Good morning tortoise caretakers and lovers! ​*
> 
> 
> 
> bouaboua said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I traveled to Far East today. I will have few weeks here.
> 
> Now I say Thanks to Bill Gates and Steve Jobs to keep us connected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow to me that would be a neat trip, but I figure it is something you do all the time and is work related? I would make my normal comment to folks who are going some place far away of please bring me something, but knowing you, you would.  Just be safe.
Click to expand...




Yes. It is work related. But I love what I do so even it will take couple week at a time, sometime even up to a month or so which I don't mind that much. 

I'm lucky that I have my wife watch and take care all the tortoise, so I can travel without worries.

What sort thing from Asia (China, Hong Kong, Taiwan, which I will visit on this trip) that you're interested? obviously Tortoise....But I don't want you to come to state prison to pick it up. LOL.


----------



## AZtortMom

That's pretty cool you get to travel that far for your job [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] I use to travel for my job too, but I realized I liked being home more [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> That's pretty cool you get to travel that far for your job [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] I use to travel for my job too, but I realized I liked being home more [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



I didn't get to travel like you two, but that was what I loved most about driving truck. You got to see things like I got to know the Statue of Liberty is pretty darn green these days and not as tall as she always was in my mind. I got to know that no two mountains are the same. That folks do have gardens up on roofs in some of the big cities. I even know what smog looks like over a city.  The only thing wrong with my job, was I couldn't be at home. Home is where my heart is, where my animals and gardens are and where I belong.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yuppers! Home is definitely where the heart is. [TWO HEARTS]


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty cool you get to travel that far for your job [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] I use to travel for my job too, but I realized I liked being home more [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get to travel like you two, but that was what I loved most about driving truck. You got to see things like I got to know the Statue of Liberty is pretty darn green these days and not as tall as she always was in my mind. I got to know that no two mountains are the same. That folks do have gardens up on roofs in some of the big cities. I even know what smog looks like over a city.  The only thing wrong with my job, was I couldn't be at home. Home is where my heart is, where my animals and gardens are and where I belong.
Click to expand...


I like to travel. I met lots interesting people, see different things and also have its fair share frustration. I think because I'm not that smart, so I cannot find a "good" job to stay in US to make a living. But this separation from my wife weeks at a time which make my wife and I are more close, we really treasure and enjoy the time we are together. I built enclosures, she take care the tortoise. We have so much fun of doing so. 

I took my wife travel with me couple time a year too. But now we cannot do that because we have so many little guys to take care.

I like truck driving too. At one point of my career or I should said when I was young, I been thinking become a truck driver. but I don't have the money at that time to invested into a truck. I know that is the way to make a living. I still dream some day, maybe when I retired. I can make my second career as a truck driver....................But my wife will not be too happy though.............


----------



## Jacqui

If you work for a company as one of their drivers, you do not have to invest in a truck. With living in CA, you could also do more in-state driving.


----------



## AZtortMom

That's what Randy said to me about UPS. We've been tossing around the idea about me getting my CDL. But, we will see..


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi everyone! I'm tired, but not as tired as yesterday.


----------



## Jacqui

Do you like driving?


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh yeah! I love it [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## Jacqui

Hello Tif. How was school?




AZtortMom said:


> Oh yeah! I love it [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]



Then you might want to seriously give it some thought.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Tif!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Hello Tif. How was school?



As usual.


----------



## Jacqui

So you want to drive for UPS? Just within Phoenix or further?




tffnytorts said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Tif. How was school?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual.
Click to expand...


Completely fascinating?


----------



## AZtortMom

Either would be cool, there is a 6 year wait list to drive locally. I think if I went further the wait is only 2


----------



## Jacqui

Areyou thinking to get the CDL, then work for somebody for two years, take that UPS job and then wait for a local opening?


----------



## AZtortMom

I already work for UPS [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] I'm just wait it out and see. I may get the CDL. It doesn't take a CDL to drive local


----------



## Jacqui

I forgot about you already working for them.


----------



## AZtortMom

It's all good [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]


----------



## Jacqui

It's been snowing for the last hour or so. We now have a light dusting of snow once more on the ground.


----------



## AZtortMom

Looks like it's getting to rain here! We so need it!


----------



## Jacqui

A nice evening shower perhaps?


----------



## AZtortMom

That would be awesome. I love the smell of rain [GROWING HEART]


----------



## Jacqui

I love the smell and how everything seems to jump to life after a shower.


----------



## T33's Torts

The bottom is painted! 

I painted it as a protective layer.


----------



## AZtortMom

Nice! I like the color [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

Thanks.  it should dry the same color, if not darker.


----------



## Jacqui

Love the color!


Did the lights come in?


----------



## T33's Torts

I can't wait until its all finished! Its going to look great!


----------



## Jacqui

He is going to be one lucky sulcata! You can really see you put a lot of hard work and thought into doing it right.


----------



## T33's Torts

thanks Jacqui. I just finished the roof too.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Ken!

Did you paint the roof the same color?


----------



## AZtortMom

*Looking around for Ken* where?! Where?!


----------



## T33's Torts

Its all going to be one color. Except for the trimming and edges. 

Does anyone have experience with the HydroFarm Thermostat? It says for heat mats, but Heather recommends it for other heat sources. Will it work for the CHE?


----------



## AZtortMom

I bought one, I just haven't hooked it up yet..going to use it in my outdoor night box. As far as I know you can use it on CHE's


----------



## T33's Torts

What are you connecting it to? I'm confused as to how it connects to the CHE.


----------



## AZtortMom

I was going to have mine in a dome fixture, then plug them into the thermastat






Is that what you were asking about? Tiff?


----------



## T33's Torts

So how do they connect? Through the power strip? 
I'm trying to comprehend how the thermostat controls the heater. How do they "communicate"?


----------



## AZtortMom

I was going to use the thermostat for the current enclosure, but the set up I have now is working out pretty well


There is a plug in the actual unit itself that the lamp plugs so yes they do communicate


----------



## T33's Torts

Ah-ha! Thank you so much. I've been trying to figure that out for ever! Lol! I'm hoping to have everything set up and ready by Thursday.


----------



## AZtortMom

Awesome! [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]you are welcome! It's a pretty cool little rig [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD][THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## T33's Torts

I can't wait! I'm hoping there's no lightning on Saturday, so that I can go pick up the big guy!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> He is going to be one lucky sulcata! You can really see you put a lot of hard work and thought into doing it right.



...and next week he will have outgrown it and you'll have to start building a bigger one!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Me too! We suppose continue on our plumbing [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] metal and lightening don't do well together


----------



## Yvonne G

I talked a while ago about the county widening the street in front of my house and how I was worried they were going to take quite a bit of property off my frontage, hence the Aldabran pen. Well, I've had a brain storm!

I never think of my barn. I have a barn!!! the only thing wrong with my barn is there is no electricity to it. But, if there is space in the breaker box to add another circuit, stringing an aerial electric line, adding a plug and a circuit breaker isn't too awfully expensive.

The barn is BEHIND my house and off the street. All I would have to do is build a 'room' inside one of the stalls, insulate it, and voila! new Aldabran home...with access to a BIG pasture and all the grass they'd ever care to eat!


----------



## T33's Torts

Yvonne, hopefully he's almost done growing!!


----------



## Yvonne G

*...AND, BEST OF ALL: ANOTHER PROJECT!!!*


----------



## AZtortMom

That's awesome Yvonne [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES][THUMBS UP SIGN][TURTLE]


----------



## Yvonne G

O-o-ops! Tiff got in there between me and me!

How big is he?


----------



## T33's Torts

Around 24 inches. But he's old. I'm thinking around 20 years old.


----------



## AZtortMom

He sounds awesome


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Basenji babies plus tortoise is more cute than I can endure!!!

They love him, sniff his nose, and run and jump on his shell. He just mosies around the house and doesn't seem to care other than being curious about them and all the toys scattered about.

They met Marvin, my Redfoot yesterday...didn't really care about him until he was rubbing his back shell on the baby gate and making all kinds of noise (ahhhh, that's the good spot!)
That tortoise is all about butt scratches!!

Well, I might be officially single, yah'll. John has been more and mor distant, and I asked him weeks ago to please make some sort of an effort to communicate with me, talk to me, something, not go silent and ignore texts and phone calls for weeks. 

I'm sad, exhausted, but I have PUPPIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

To bad I don't live in Ca. I would wire it for free Yvonne .


----------



## T33's Torts

PUPPIES! 
Nice to hear from ya Sandy. Those puppies are adorable! Do you know Oliver's scute length? Sorry about John. Are you still planning on moving to that horse ranch?


----------



## AZtortMom

Great pic! [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][THUMBS UP SIGN][TURTLE]


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



sibi said:


> Good morning to all! I apologize for not being on more often. I've been in a lot of pain lately. Now on Friday evening, I discovered I have a growth on the side of my neck. I called my doctor yesterday and she sent me to get a sonogram of it. I'm waiting to hear from her today.
> 
> Baby Runt is over 12 lbs now! She's getting too heavy to carry. I hired a person to do the heavy work 5 days a week because I'll never get better if I have to clean up after my sullies everyday.
> 
> It's good to be back....i love you all, even Yvonne



SibI yay you are back 
You need to heal up.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning to all! I apologize for not being on more often. I've been in a lot of pain lately. Now on Friday evening, I discovered I have a growth on the side of my neck. I called my doctor yesterday and she sent me to get a sonogram of it. I'm waiting to hear from her today.
> 
> Baby Runt is over 12 lbs now! She's getting too heavy to carry. I hired a person to do the heavy work 5 days a week because I'll never get better if I have to clean up after my sullies everyday.
> 
> It's good to be back....i love you all, even Yvonne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SibI yay you are back
> You need to heal up.
Click to expand...


Agreed


----------



## Kerryann

I had not a horrible day.  I had a bunch of people in training and the class was awful. I had to leave but my new super Smart double Dr had to leave early because it was so disorganized it was making his head hurt. I had a business level person in the class and really she was the only one who didn't find it painful.
I'm trying to turn over a new leaf and not stress so much about work.


----------



## AZtortMom

Change can be a good thing especially when it comes to work [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Oliver is 25" SCL. 

Yes, still planning to move. Both of us have too much of our plates right now to manage it.


----------



## Jacqui

*May this morning go from being a good morning, to being the start of a great day!*




Kerryann said:


> I'm trying to turn over a new leaf and not stress so much about work.



Baby steps. Baby steps and you'll get there. 


Yvonne isn't it amazing how we sometimes forget what we already have and how we can repurpose it. Is the pond far enough back from the new road? Just like with Mike, if he were closer Jeff could do the wiring for you too.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning! Big plans today! Paint paint paint!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Tiffany. I think painting is the best part. What about you? Like to paint?


----------



## T33's Torts

I LOVE the painting part! Now only if I could paint all day...

Anywho....

THE WEATHER CHANGED!!!! NO RAIN ON SATURDAY!!!!! 
Plans are back to normal! Tortoise will be picked up on Saturday!!


----------



## Jacqui

I think you sent your rain here for Saturday, not wait that's Friday as sleet.  Glad your plans are back on.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its going to POUR on Friday though. And Thursday. It looks like rain today, but the forecast says nothing 'til midnight.


----------



## Jacqui

So you need to make the most of your day to get all your coats on huh.


No painting here today. Right now it's 5 with a windchill of -5. The two bigger dogs are not happy with my plan to wait a bit for their walk (til like it might be 10 out there).


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep. I did the first roof coat, only bottom (part touching floor) and havent started the sides. Its fast dry outdoor paint, so going to wait 45 minutes between coats.


I would freeze! I dont cope well with cold weather. Maybe I'll move to Jamaica!


----------



## Jacqui

That's why I am trying to delay the walk.  I prefer only having to add a sweatshirt over my t-shirt and a cap, maybe gloves. This cild means I need to add a thermal shirt or worse a coat perhaps.


----------



## T33's Torts

Today is close to the coldest I'll get (51Â°) without wearing a thousand layers. Today is a tshirt and jacket type of day. Tomorrow a long sleeve shirt will be added due to rain and suffering...

See what I did there?


----------



## Jacqui

Last week we had a 51 day and I was warm in just a t-shirt while I was out painting (and that was with a strong wind blowing). Had my windows down in the pickup truck, too.


----------



## T33's Torts

I went into the yard earlier, and I came back in shivering! Southern California shouldn't be this cold! EVER!! I come inside I put my hands on the sulcata's CHE dome.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## Yvonne G

Good mornin' to ya!

We've had a few little sprinkles - not enough to wet the ground, but just enough to make me want to stay inside. Then sunshine, then sprinkles. I hope it's going to rain more than that and make it all worthwhile!

Staying in the house means either sitting in my recliner all day with a good book or housework...and you all know how that usually turns out.


----------



## AZtortMom

I hear ya [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] it's very nice here. It's about to break 70. Just waiting until it does so I can put the shelled kids out. They have it so rough [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## sibi

Jacqui, with wind chill at -5, what are you thinking going out in only a thermal sweatshirt? You need to put on a warm down jacket, gloves, scarf and hat! Btw, no news is good news. I have an appointment in 10 days to discuss what needs to be done about the growth on my neck. Buy, each day, it appears to be smaller. Perhaps it will be gone by the time I see my doctor. 

Hi guys! How all is good with everyone.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Sibi *waves* good to see you


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Jacqui, with wind chill at -5, what are you thinking going out in only a thermal sweatshirt? You need to put on a warm down jacket, gloves, scarf and hat! Btw, no news is good news. I have an appointment in 10 days to discuss what needs to be done about the growth on my neck. Buy, each day, it appears to be smaller. Perhaps it will be gone by the time I see my doctor.
> 
> Hi guys! How all is good with everyone.



I don't even own that kind of jacket!  ...nor a scarf. 

Glad it's both getting smaller and nothing bad bad showed up in the testing.


I just feel so very confined, when I wear a coat.


----------



## Jacqui

My poor hubby, his ready to graduate student got them lost again.  I had to come on here to let the laugh out, because my hubby was not feeling the humor when I called him.


----------



## AZtortMom

*giggle* poor hubby [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

This student has been an interesting one. As I recall a good driver, but not so good in other ways.


----------



## AZtortMom

Intersting can cast a very broad net [WINKING FACE]


----------



## Jacqui

Yep it does. Let's put it this way, Jeff is a very easy going person who rarely gets upset and can put up with a lot (duh, he is married to me, right.  ), but he is counting the miles til this one is on his own.


----------



## AZtortMom

Aww! Jeff sounds a lot Randy [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] poor baby. Those type of trips are rough [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES] I can tell many stories of flight attendants I've flown with that I've counted down the hours in which the trip was over.


----------



## Jacqui

I kinda guessed Randy was that type. Almost all of his students comment on how Jeff never yells at them like their first trainers did. (they go through two trainers). Why did you give up being a flight attendant?


----------



## AZtortMom

I had a lot of life changes happen when I took that job. Then I met Randy and I realized I didn't want to be away from home as much was required working for Alaska Airlines.


----------



## Jacqui

What's your favorite airline story or experience?


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh boy! I don't want to gross you out [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

It would take a lot to gross me out... I have animals and have raised four kids. 


I wonder if Tif has survived painting.


----------



## ijmccollum

sibi said:


> If your hubby will have a problem with poop, then the question remains, do you have a problem with it? As far as a winter home for your torts, do you have a backyard? If yes, you can do what I've done. I had a shed that I insulated and converted it into two pens. It is a 10 x 12 feet shed. You can house a lot of smaller torts, if you desire it. But, in the end, you and hubby have to be completely on board and in agreement on this; otherwise, you'll only wind up giving them


I am the animal handler in my home with the exception of outdoors - the dog is not allowed to go in the house. I can handle the tarantula poop, multiple lizard poop, and the cherryhead's poop but I will not tackle volkswagon poop and neither will my husband. We know our limit and Tyler was consulted on best choice for our lifestyle -- Tyler is my go to guy. He's done a lot for me and not just with torts. I am content to live vicariously thru others with the biggens.


----------



## AZtortMom

I love how the thread has turned to poop [THUMBS UP SIGN][TURTLE]


----------



## Jacqui

Seems to happen a lot.


----------



## AZtortMom

It's a tort thing [TURTLE][FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, you all have been very entertaining, but it's almost time for Jeopardy! I must go. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## AZtortMom

Bye Yvonne *waves*


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> I wonder if Tif has survived painting.



I actually survived!! It was ridiculous how much paint ended up on my jacket. 

Oh. And I misplaced by phone.  
So here I am, on a tablet. Weird. I need to go get the paint off my skin now! Be back soon.


----------



## ijmccollum

Well sheesh, I forgot mention the feeder's poop.

Poop! LOL

You all rest well.


----------



## AZtortMom

Nite [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] I'm off to bed too. I have to be at work at 4am [FLUSHED FACE] nite all


----------



## Kerryann

We had really cold weather here today too. Why won't it go away? We have an off road event.. My off road event  .. On Saturday and it's supposed to be -1.


----------



## sibi

Guys, I so sorry we have such a tough winter. The cold just keeps on coming. I started to buy new plants already, and now I hear that Thursday and Friday we're suppose to have temps in the low 30's, ugh!!! My bones can't take much more of this.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> I love how the thread has turned to poop [THUMBS UP SIGN][TURTLE]



And I don't think it's because were crappy people. We just think crappy thoughts and share! !


Cowboy Ken


----------



## bouaboua

Goodnight to you all. May not be Ken, His day may just started. 

Sweet dream.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy, tell me what you do at your night job. So missed our chats.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning everyone. Its pouring outside...


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][TURTLE] so I'm not the only crazy one up. How did the painting go? I just got home from work


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> Good morning everyone. Its pouring outside...



Yes. My wife call me before she went to bed last night said it rain hard. This is the biggest storm this winter for northern California so far. 

Will.....Time for me to go to bed and Good morning to all of you.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. Its pouring outside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. My wife call me before she went to bed last night said it rain hard. This is the biggest storm this winter for northern California so far.
> 
> Will.....Time for me to go to bed and Good morning to all of you.
Click to expand...


Nite, morning


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning to what sounds like a bunch of wet or cold folks!*


----------



## T33's Torts

Or BOTH.


----------



## Jacqui

Correct, or both.


----------



## T33's Torts

*shivering* 
Bad day to be in SoCal.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hopefully the rain will roll in tomorrow for us


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> *shivering*
> Bad day to be in SoCal.



Why? Nothing going on other then rain is there?


----------



## T33's Torts

Its just wet. Roads are slippery, cars are driving at the pace of snails. Its just incredibly hectic.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hopefully the rain will roll in tomorrow for us



Ours will too, of course ours is coming as sleet then going to snow.


----------



## T33's Torts

Shhhhhhhh..... It stopped raining...


Never mind.


----------



## Jacqui

Did you find your phone?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep. It was lodged behind the seat in the truck.


----------



## Jacqui

Get all your painting done?


----------



## Yvonne G

I ran out of cat food, so I have to make my weekly trip into town a day early. I have a pick-up, and I hate driving on wet roads. My truck has a lot of umph, and I have a heavy foot, so I sometimes tend to spin tires...just a bit. 

We're supposed to have a bit of a break in the rain today, then more rain tomorrow, and lots of it. We need it, and I love being inside next to the wood stove on rainy days. But I don't like being out in it.

Hopefully all this humidity in the air, and the barometric pressure will key the Manouria to start nest-building. 

My leopard tortoises are lovin' their newly planted grasses. You should see their poop from eating all the young, green grass. Whew! Not fun to try to scrape up off the floor of their shed. Gross.

Most of my water turtles are awake now, and I opened the doors to the desert tortoises and Texas tortoises and they came out yesterday too. I've seen one or two box turtles up and about. I guess Spring is in the air!


----------



## T33's Torts

Almost! I need to paint the edging, then just glue it on later.


----------



## Jacqui

I don't normally run out of catfood here, it's deadly to do so.  I got four bags, when in town yesterday, so I am good til Monday which is the next scheduled day. 

This last week (when it was still nice), my two snappers were awake. Now they have a deeplayer of ice once more on their pool. Darn, I just realized I didn't go out and recheck once more the box turtle enclosure to make sure nobody woke up and then didn't go back under.  Well anybody who didn't make it under is a gonner by now.

Ms. Speeddemon, you be careful driving out there when you do head into town.


----------



## Jacqui

I am so happy! Last fall/winter I didn't get my small potted figs inside, before a night where the temps dropped way lower then forecasted. I figured the root systems where frozen. A couple of days later, I brought these "dead" plants inside and placed them into an empty tortoise enclosure. So the months have gone past and every so often I would pour a little water on the dead twigs. They get no lights or heat, just what happens upon them. Today as I walked by, I see a bunch of new buds opening up on one of them!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yay! I love figs[THUMBS UP SIGN][HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸that's great news


----------



## Yvonne G

I have a couple of young fig trees in the Manouria and in the YF pens. The tortoises just LOVE the figs and the trees are usually covered with them. My daughter had some volunteer fig trees at her house she was going to dig up and get rid of so I took them and planted them in the Aldabran pen. I'm having a very hard time protecting them from the tortoises, but they are growing, albeit rather slowly.

So are your figlets going to be planted in the ground when they're big enough?


----------



## Jacqui

My tale with figs is almost as bad as with the cactus.  I had searched for years for the fruit and never found any. Then one year I bought I think it was six plants. One I buried, the rest I kept in pots. All summer they grew and looked nice. That fall I found thanks to MArk (Madkins) some fruit for sale. I bought a bunch since everybody raved how hingebacks loved them. Of course mine did not, but atleast the redfoot/cherry did. That fall I took the pots of fig trees upstairs. When early spring came (like now) they started budding out, but I did not take them outside because we had more cold weather coming. By the time real spring came, they all had died. 

Now the one outside, I had left planted and just covered up with a trash can. I did that for a couple of years and he has survived, but he only grew to be like 12" last year... and I forgot to cover him when winter came. So I am not sure if he will come up this year.  I may only have the one survivng tree (I didn't go looking at the other two pots). So I am not sure what I will do with the one (or them if more lived).

I should have tried saving seeds to try growing some, but I didn't.


----------



## AZtortMom

So, now I know what Moe does when he's in the yard..spies on the neighbors [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

Moe's secret is safe with me.


----------



## AZtortMom

Sweet!


----------



## sibi

Hi everyone! Now that I hired a person to take care of the heavy work with my sullies, I have a few hours of spare time. I had wanted to paint my master bathroom, but my arms are too painful still. I'll get to it perhaps tomorrow. Also, when the threat of winter freeze is over, I want to redo the floors of the sullies' shed. The cork flooring was good, but, it is so darn dirty I can't stand it. I want to put in tiles, but it can get real cold in the winter. The next best thing is to put laminate flooring in. This way, it makes it easier to clean. I'm sure Michelle (my hired help) would appreciate it too.

The growth on my neck is almost gone now. Don't know what the heck caused my lymph node to swell, but it's almost gone now. I see the doctor in a week or so.

I read about fig trees. I would love to have one. When they start to have baby trees for sale, I think I'll buy one this time. What kind of fig tree should I get that will eventually produce sweet figs?


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Sibi sorry [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

I would check first to see what varieties work in your zone.


----------



## sibi

There are about three kinds that grow well here, I don't remember the names though. I always think Mediterranean when I see figs, but I really can't remember the names. Can you name some anyway? I think if I see the name, I may recall it.



Jacqui said:


> I would check first to see what varieties work in your zone.


----------



## Yvonne G

The nice thing about fig trees, besides the fact that their shape is so gnarly and artful, is that the leaves are edible too (for tortoises).


February 27th and March is about to come in like a lion. We're supposed to have high winds tomorrow and more rain. I hate the wind.


----------



## sibi

It's sunny but cold here. The high only of 57 degrees. Tomorrow may be a better day to let the torts out. High of 67 Friday and Saturday. Me too, I hate the wind. It just makes everyday seem colder than it really is.


----------



## Yvonne G

Besides which, you get all the leaves raked up and put away, then the wind knocks down a bunch more. Ugh.


Jacqui:

Your picture on the Springtime thread of the hingeback yard is so pretty! And the hingeback in the picture seems quite large. And the kitties! Always gotta have mama's little helpers, huh?


For the past several months I have been practicing my food self control. It took about 4 months, no snacks, and lots of will power, but I am finally down to my target weight.

So today at the store I saw a display of a new Oreo cookie - rice krispie treat Oreo's. I bought a package. Then I came home, heated up a Lean Cuisine then proceeded to eat the whole damned package of cookies! Normally I have to practice my self control in the grocery store. If I don't buy it, I can't eat it. I guess its an extra 5 laps around the pasture for me tonight.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



sibi said:


> Hi everyone! Now that I hired a person to take care of the heavy work with my sullies, I have a few hours of spare time. I had wanted to paint my master bathroom, but my arms are too painful still. I'll get to it perhaps tomorrow. Also, when the threat of winter freeze is over, I want to redo the floors of the sullies' shed. The cork flooring was good, but, it is so darn dirty I can't stand it. I want to put in tiles, but it can get real cold in the winter. The next best thing is to put laminate flooring in. This way, it makes it easier to clean. I'm sure Michelle (my hired help) would appreciate it too.
> 
> The growth on my neck is almost gone now. Don't know what the heck caused my lymph node to swell, but it's almost gone now. I see the doctor in a week or so.
> 
> I read about fig trees. I would love to have one. When they start to have baby trees for sale, I think I'll buy one this time. What kind of fig tree should I get that will eventually produce sweet figs?



Sibi, i recommend the Golden figs! The trees produce fruits within the season! Its awesome. My tree jas leaves already!


----------



## Jacqui

The kitten closest to you is Unlucky, before she got hurt. Not sure what happened to her if she got attacked by an animal, into a car engine, a gate slammed on her or what. Just one day she couldn't walk right and was always shaking. If I could have caught her, most likely she would have been put down. Instead she became very wild and would disappear for days. By the time when the really cold weather came she was skinny and was always shaking. Finally she let me catch her and never struggled once I had my hands on her. She has become friendlier, but the slightest quick movement or loud voice and she hides. She rarely does the shaking, but still has the drunk type of walk. On a good day, she now also plays a bit and very awkwardly with other two kittens.

The tux is Starkin and she is one of my very favorites.


I just a bit ago took the two littlest ones out for a potty break and ended up staying out there cutting out about a half a garbage can full of cut small rose branches. It's only 28, but we are having a rare windless day, so it really felt pretty nice out there. Tomorrow we get the sleet/snow and no doubt wind combo.


----------



## Yvonne G

Does winter time kill all those beautiful plants, or do they all come back up again in the spring?


----------



## Jacqui

The hostas and ferns are the only ones that will come back.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning everyone. 5:30 in the morning. I come here to say Hi before I call my wife. Thank God! she have no yet developed the interest to come here. Otherwise ..........................Not much difference, She say HI to all the tortoise before say Hi t me in the morning too. 

But I still better call her....LOL


----------



## Jacqui

I usually am in here before talking to Jeff.  Also normally feed the outside cats and walk the first bunch of dogs before coming in here.

How are things going?


----------



## T33's Torts

The sun came out!!!! Weird! 

I am almost done with the house! I can see the finish line!



(The numbers are taped off 'cos they're drying)


----------



## Jacqui

What's weird about the sun coming out? House is looking good.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its sposede to be pouring!


----------



## Jacqui

The rain has a mind of it's own.


----------



## T33's Torts

Really! Its nuts! A few of the Russians were actually basking today!


----------



## Jacqui

They are known to do that sometimes.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> They are known to do that sometimes.



We have a raining day also here in Guangzhou today too. Traffic just terrible. My day just started................


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany,
Your tortoise house looks like mine. Well, other than mine is turd brown, not robin egg blue, and mine lacks the â€œgirlie" touches you've provided. And my tortoises better not need a mail box! 

Jacqui,
While I've been sick, I've lost too much weight. I've been feasting on Kit-Kat bars that I dip in peanut butter, but still low for my liking. Heck, I'm even getting self couscous about. No super model, skinny guy here.

Sibi,
Offer still stands. Get me there and tell me what to do, I'll do it. Karen might miss me, but as long as your husband and I get along, (and you have Coors) I'll be good.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany,
> Your tortoise house looks like mine. Well, other than mine is turd brown, not robin egg blue, and mine lacks the â€œgirlie" touches you've provided. And my tortoises better not need a mail box!



 But.... Tortoise HAVE to have mail boxes!! Just wait until its in the ground! Its going to have solar lights around it. I finished! Like, DONE. Finally. 

Wait. I still have to add the heating stuff. Its not supposed to come until TOMORROW. :dodgy: Oh well for now. I'm expecting 2-3 inches of rain tomorrow so that will be tested in the garage.




tffnytorts said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany,
> Your tortoise house looks like mine. Well, other than mine is turd brown, not robin egg blue, and mine lacks the â€œgirlie" touches you've provided. And my tortoises better not need a mail box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But.... Tortoise HAVE to have mail boxes!! Just wait until its in the ground! Its going to have solar lights around it. I finished! Like, DONE. Finally.
> 
> Wait. I still have to add the heating stuff. Its not supposed to come until TOMORROW. :dodgy: Oh well for now. I'm expecting 2-3 inches of rain tomorrow so that will be tested in the garage.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So with your foil back insulation and weather, did you put the foil facing inside or out. With mine, I put the foil backing towards the inside of the box, wanting to reflect as much heat back in. Just curious.


----------



## T33's Torts

All of the foil is pointing in. I didnt know if it'd actually do anything, and boy am I glad I did! As a test, I sat in the box with the door shut for 30 minutes early this morning. It got rwarm.  Woohoo. I think it'll work.


----------



## jaizei

Did you leave an airspace between the foil and the wood?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



jaizei said:


> Did you leave an airspace between the foil and the wood?



Very little. Maybe a half inch.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Most excellent. I say Sibi hire both of us to help her out. You're young. I could direct while hanging with tortoises. Well, and hanging with you and Sibi as well. I'm just looking for a PAID excuse to go east of the continental divide. I've always been taught, if life existed there, (east) my people wouldn't have come as far west as they could before having to swim. 





Tom has his pointing out. Which I think is good for him in that he tends to deal with intense summer heat and the foil out should help with keeping it cooler in summer. 
That said, I think the construction application would be with foil towards the inside of the dwelling to help maintain the heat.


----------



## Yvonne G

Actually, isn't the foil supposed to be acting as a vapor barrier? From the 'net:

""All radiant barriers have at least one reflective (or low emissivity)
surface, usually a sheet or coating of aluminum. Some radiant barriers
have a reflective surface on both sides. Both types work about equally
well, but if a one-sided radiant barrier is used, the reflective
surface must face the open air space. For example, if a one-sided
radiant barrier is laid on top of the insulation with the reflective
side facing down and touching the insulation, the radiant barrier will
lose most of its effectiveness in reducing heating and cooling loads."

The foil radiant barrier requires an air space - it's not supposed to
touch anything. If it is touching the back of the wall covering it
loses some of its effectiveness.

The foil also acts as a vapor barrier, which may or may not be
necessary depending on what type of rigid foam insulation it's on."


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For my brain, the operative is,
â€œthe reflective surface must face the open air space."
I interoperate this as being the open air space of the box. I've nothing coming in contact with it except the bottom 12" which still is not direct contact. But, (everyone has one) the insulation is in direct contact with the outside walls. 
I'll hit the front porch and give my BIL a call. He is a licensed contractor here, and he builds human houses. I even get scrap rigid insulation from him. It's a real drag, I'll tell you what.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> I am so happy! Last fall/winter I didn't get my small potted figs inside, before a night where the temps dropped way lower then forecasted. I figured the root systems where frozen. A couple of days later, I brought these "dead" plants inside and placed them into an empty tortoise enclosure. So the months have gone past and every so often I would pour a little water on the dead twigs. They get no lights or heat, just what happens upon them. Today as I walked by, I see a bunch of new buds opening up on one of them!



That's like a tease. I love figs. They hate me like most fruits 




sibi said:


> Hi everyone! Now that I hired a person to take care of the heavy work with my sullies, I have a few hours of spare time. I had wanted to paint my master bathroom, but my arms are too painful still. I'll get to it perhaps tomorrow. Also, when the threat of winter freeze is over, I want to redo the floors of the sullies' shed. The cork flooring was good, but, it is so darn dirty I can't stand it. I want to put in tiles, but it can get real cold in the winter. The next best thing is to put laminate flooring in. This way, it makes it easier to clean. I'm sure Michelle (my hired help) would appreciate it too.
> 
> The growth on my neck is almost gone now. Don't know what the heck caused my lymph node to swell, but it's almost gone now. I see the doctor in a week or so.
> 
> I read about fig trees. I would love to have one. When they start to have baby trees for sale, I think I'll buy one this time. What kind of fig tree should I get that will eventually produce sweet figs?



You need to rest up and get better. My advice on laminate flooring is to make sure you get a thicker passed laminate. We have that in the main floor and everyone thinks it's real hardwood. It's held up nicely.
I'm our bedroom we have a mid grade laminate. It's kind of not holding up as well and it is only 3 years old where the main floor is 6 years old.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So my brother in law, the contractor said to follow manufacturers recommendations as far as foil in or foil out. LOL. 
He said my thinking sounds right, but could also be used as an argument for keeping the cod out in Yvonne's scenario.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sureâ€¦I see how it isâ€¦I post, and everyone, â€œgoes away". Geesh.


----------



## Jacqui

* Good morning! ​*


----------



## Jacqui

Doesn't seem like it's going to be a good day here.  I was sitting here on the laptop and heard this crash... tinkle.... tinkle.  Seems the cats decided to change where the light was for the Russians and knocked it right off and broke it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning Jacqui,
Sorry you're needing to do breakable cleanup so early in the morning. Hopefully the light was nearing the replacement stage of its life...


----------



## Jacqui

Nopers, it was a fairly new bulb. Atleast it broke on to the floor, not into an enclosure. So how are things in Ken's world?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I need to back up my phone to my computer and I'm worried I'll lose information. Looking forward to a day where we may reach 60Â° ! The big kids outside are going to think we've moved to the banana belt.


----------



## tortoisetime565

We are in for 67 degrees today! What temps do you guys take the torts out in?


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm dying. 
Good morning. I'm in for a pretty horrible day. Its only 7 and we've already gotten DOUBLE the rain excepted ALL DAY. So thats not great. And the cover that was supposed to be keeping the Russians cage from flooding blew right off. Its in the neighborhoods yard. 
So I went out (this was early, 5am) and my tennis shoes got stuck in the clay-ish mud. I fell on my face. :dodgy: Luckily the tortoises were inside. I swear the mud turns into quick sand. My yard is like a puddle at the moment. My drain is backed up so the water has no where to go. Maybe no tortoise pick up tomorrow then.


----------



## AZtortMom

Me, personally, I don't put my kidlets out until it cracks 70. But my kids don't have a heat source and they are still juveniles.


Oh no! Sorry Tiff! I hate when my day starts like that! [POUTING FACE] did the new tort box get damaged?


----------



## T33's Torts

Nope.  My box is going strong!


----------



## Jacqui

If I can be out in my t-shirt, if the ground is not still frozen  and the sun is out, the bigger ones can go outside while I am working out there.The main thing is more the ground temps, not the air temps.


Tif what drain is backed up?


----------



## AZtortMom

^^^ what she said, but I'm a wuss with temps too. My neighbors thinks I'm nuts because I'm running around the yard with my heat gun too [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

Isn't it fun to take the temp gun and go shoot to see what all the temps are?


----------



## sibi

Yeah, it's really funny if you aim the temp gun on her butt! I bet she'd really like that 

Good Morning all you chatters


----------



## tortoisetime565

Lol okay. We have had a decent week. 50-60s. Mine are still kinda small. My main sulcata is 9" and my two redfoots are 7" an 8"...  I really wanted to take them out!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My big kids choose on their own when they go out. The russians won't be outside till night time temps stay in the 50's.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I want spring weather.... NOW!


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> Yeah, it's really funny if you aim the temp gun on her butt! I bet she'd really like that
> 
> Good Morning all you chatters



LOL!  !


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> Lol okay. We have had a decent week. 50-60s. Mine are still kinda small. My main sulcata is 9" and my two redfoots are 7" an 8"...  I really wanted to take them out!!



Is the ground thawed? I say take them out, but only for short times like 15 mins and then allow them to go back under their heat light.




AZtortMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's really funny if you aim the temp gun on her butt! I bet she'd really like that
> 
> Good Morning all you chatters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  !
Click to expand...


I think that's Sibi's way of saying you have a hot butt!


----------



## sibi

My 2 1/2 year old sullies are big (17") but they are not allowed out unless I let them because they don't know when too cold is too cold. They'll stay out and freeze to death if I let them!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When mine figure out how to return back to the heated house before nightfall, I figure they can manage their own temps.


----------



## Jacqui

Silly tortoises.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So who here has boxies?


----------



## Jacqui

I do.


----------



## sibi

I can't manage to keep my *bodies. One baby died on me, the others ran away and never came back. Do you think it's me they don't like?


* Freudian slip, I guess. It was suppose to be * boxies Haha


----------



## Jacqui

Looks like auto correct got ya Sibi. .... and no, I don't think it's you. Box turtles are great for escaping.


----------



## AZtortMom

Wow Sibi! You got big juvies. My biggest juvie is 10 inches. And they are about the same age. Great job


----------



## sibi

Their parents were huge too.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think Oh My Darlin' Clementine wore boxies without topsies. I don't have boxies, but I do have box turtles, Ken...but this Forum is about all I can handle - social media-wise. I just don't have time to sit at the computer for any longer than I already do.

Maggie has some too. Maybe she'd be interested in joining your new group.


----------



## Jacqui

It's all the lovin' and hand feeding Sibi does.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui,
Did you see the posting I made in regard to a new forum for box turtle keepers and researchers?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui said:


> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol okay. We have had a decent week. 50-60s. Mine are still kinda small. My main sulcata is 9" and my two redfoots are 7" an 8"...  I really wanted to take them out!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the ground thawed? I say take them out, but only for short times like 15 mins and then allow them to go back under their heat light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's really funny if you aim the temp gun on her butt! I bet she'd really like that
> 
> Good Morning all you chatters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that's Sibi's way of saying you have a hot butt!
Click to expand...




I think it is. We haven't had snow or anything for weeks. How would I know? Just measure it with a temp gun. Should I knit some tortoise sweaters?! xD


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm running a posting test. Please stand by.


----------



## Yvonne G

I thought we had your duplicate signature thingey all worked out. How come its starting up again?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I only see 1 signature for me. And until recently, I didn't see any. I use the app and there is a setting that says â€œenable signature" and I have that checked as yes. 
Today, I keep getting notices saying so-and-so has posted in chat, yet when I update the thread there is no new post. I may uninstall/reinstall the app to see if that helps or not. 




Oh, that and I don't see anyone's signature other than my own.


----------



## Yvonne G

You also have the signature enabled on your Forum settings, so the phone or device, is adding your signature, then when you hit 'post' the Forum is also adding your signature.

In order to see other signatures, you have to go to your User CP page and enable that function.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Let's see nowâ€¦


----------



## AZtortMom

Sweet! One of favorite movies is on! Fist full of dollars [SMILING FACE WITH HEART-SHAPED EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

Yes Ken I saw the box turtle group, but the link did not work for me.


The clouds haven't moved in here yet, so it's a nice 44 out. I took the time, while out with the small dogs to whittle away on another rose bush. I have the bloodly scratches to prove it, too.


----------



## Yvonne G

That works, Ken! Only one signature now.

Jaizei got the link to work, but it now says that in order to view it you must join. I didn't want to join, but I hit join anyway. Seems like maybe an eon ago I may have opened a Google+ account. Never used it and have no idea what my username or password is. I tried to open a new google account but it wouldn't let me because my email address is already assigned to a google account. Went through all the machinations to make a new account with a different email address...fooled with the darned thing for about a half hour, and now I have to wait to be approved to join the damn thing. By the time I'm approved I will have forgotten my username and password and why I wanted to join in the first place.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne glad I am not the only one who feels like I am wasting my time just to see if the stupid thing is worth my time.


----------



## Yvonne G

exactly!


----------



## Jacqui

Dang, just talked to hubby and he said that my son said after his dental appt he was going back to his house, not here as planned. Said he would come here tomorrow. So much for my plan to see if the cement blocks, that divide one of the leopard enclosures, are stuck tight to the ground or not. Was going to make use of my son's muscles.  Today is warm enough to work outside, but tomorrow will be only like 10.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, here in the golden west, the rain came down fiercely just before dawn, then the sun was shining, but it was windy, and now, sitting here on the computer, all of a sudden it looks like night time has fallen. It is 1p and I have the lights on. The wind has subsided, but the rain, once again, is coming down. I love the rain!! I'm going to make a fire in the wood stove.


0-O-O-O-O and now THUNDER!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

My week just wont end. 

Welp. We got 5 inches of rain and the temps dropped to 45Â°. My plants are literally flooded in the box and the people part of my yard became a mud box. 

Even worse (when I thought things couldn't get any worse) I just found out I ""didn't"" actually order the thermostat!!!!!! I know for certain I did!!! But I can't complain because it didn't charge my account. Still bummed. And it's going to rain on Sunday too! Hopefully its gone by Monday. I want a nice sunny birthday. 


Yvonne, thunder amd lightning come tomorrow. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## jaizei

Where didn't you order them from?


----------



## T33's Torts

Off Amazon. I dont know exactly where.


----------



## Jacqui

Well when I was in here making my last post, I glanced down and saw it was 51! So without even changing into my painting jeans, I hurried out and put another coat on one side of the gate frame and started painting the fencing inside of the gate. It's down to 49, but the clouds have also moved in. So knowing we are suppose to get rain/snow, I closed my cans for another day, but happy with what I did get done.


Sorry Tif, that things didn't go your way with the weather. 

Yvonne, enjoy the fire!


----------



## T33's Torts

I've decided that we need the rain and that I can't get anything done with sitting and pouting. So now I'm doing productive stuff and pouting.


----------



## Yvonne G

Come to find out that Josh isn't affiliated with the Google group. He has the Exotic Pet Network group of forums. I don't know if Ken set up the box turtle group on the wrong network, if Ken is actually affiliated with the box turtle group or what. If they want to put it into Josh's Exotic Pet Network, I would be interested in taking a look at that group, but I'm going to try to get my name off the google one.


----------



## Jacqui

That was my attitude with doing the painting insitead of moving walls that I had planned to do.


----------



## T33's Torts

I think sitting and pouting is good, but not as good as when you have popcorn! I ate a whole bag of the sfuff last night!


----------



## Jacqui

Shhhhh! I have been craving popcorn and raw cookie dough or brownie mix. (not mixed together)


----------



## Yvonne G

I can't have popcorn for health reasons, and I don't miss it at all. But I sure miss nuts. I LOVE nuts. Especially walnuts in See's chocolates.


----------



## T33's Torts

I can't wait until I can bake again. I refuse to bake while o can get Valentine's day stuff at stores. Or Easter candy.  I made rice crispies last night- but they're soggy. What-Ever. I'm good without anything as long as I have my ice cream. 

Yvonne, is it pouring in Clovis as much as it is here? I had a bucket out there since last night - theres a good 7-8 inches in it. And the wind is super gusty. Whooosh


----------



## Yvonne G

Not right now, but about a half hour ago it was pouring, thunder too. Its still pretty dark, so I'm sure it will rain a bit more.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm still waiting for thunder. 

The rain is practically moving horizontally.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I think I've been able to delete my two accounts at Google plus. I was having such a hard time recovering my password to check out Ken's box turtle site, that I opened a new account. Then I figured I wasn't interested in Google forums so I found out how to close that account. It was pretty easy. So then I go back in under my original email address and asked to recover my password and it was as simple as them sending me something new in my email account. I don't know why they made it so hard the first time. So, hopefully, now I have successfully deleted my two Google plus accounts! Hopefully.




tffnytorts said:


> I'm still waiting for thunder.
> 
> The rain is practically moving horizontally.



Wow, really? We had lots of rain, with a tiny bit of thunder, and it was almost as dark as night time, but it wasn't as bad as what you seem to be experiencing.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep. It rains like a regular shower and then POURS for maybe 10 minutes. Its not that dark, so I don't think the thunder will be that horrible.


----------



## Yvonne G

I guess I'll go take a nap. See you later.


----------



## T33's Torts

Have a nice nap.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I can't have popcorn for health reasons, and I don't miss it at all. But I sure miss nuts. I LOVE nuts. Especially walnuts in See's chocolates.



 Earlier today I was thinking English walnuts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In regard to the box turtle group, I've no affiliation with it. I received an email invite from one of the many reptile groups I'm hooked up with. I passed the info on for folks that might be interested. Then, I misunderstood a message from Josh which created the confusion of Josh's involvement. All that said, we have beautiful weather today. Short sleeve type. Yet here I sit in a Safeway parking lot out of gas waiting on a friend to show with gas. 
But I woke up breathing so all is well, right?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah...another mystery cleared up! (about the box turtle thing)

Ran out of gas? Is your gauge broken, or are you just not tuned in? I always fill up when I get down to a half tank. My husband told me many years ago that when you don't drive much, like I don't, that an almost empty gas tank collects moisture on the inside walls and isn't good for the gas. So I don't let my tank ever get 'almost empty.'


----------



## Jacqui

Oh no Ken, were you on your way to work?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today I was pushing the limit. From here I was gonna fill up. Sighs heavily.


----------



## T33's Torts

You should always have a skateboard under your seat. Always. I'm the forgetful type, so it helps out a lot.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Oh no Ken, were you on your way to work?



Just shopping and getting gas. We've opened a new checking account so I was kinda waiting for the new cards so I could keep the cash in my wallet.


Me+skateboard = Broken hip.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, you mean, shopping and NOT getting gas.  




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Me+skateboard = Broken hip.


 
At least you wouldn't be stranded! Or you can do what my not-so-coordinated friend does. He sits on it and uses his legs to push foward... Like one of those baby chairs.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In my boots and cowboy hatâ€¦that picture would be all over google or The Facebook I'm sure.


----------



## T33's Torts

LMAO! Probably. I'd pay to see that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My stalker app shows my friend 2 miles away. Sweet!


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats not weird at alllll... 

At least you know it works!


My blue bucket filled up. Its INSANE! 14 inches!


----------



## Jacqui

I hate that when your trying to get that last drop of gas, that last mile before you have to break down and spend money for more gas. You just keep pushing it, until payday comes around.


I love how the story line can change while I am trying to get my internet connection back.  Tif, I have been known to be a skateboard sitter. 


The cloud cover broke long enough here for a beautiful sunset to happen. What a beautiful way to end the day!


----------



## T33's Torts

I once rolled down a hill sitting on a skateboard! Its safer to stand on one then possibly stumble down! Lol!


----------



## AZtortMom

Weeee![GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> Weeee![GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



"Weeeeee!! *bump* *tumble* *splat* 
Ouch."


----------



## Yvonne G

I won several state and local medals in roller skating competitions in my day, however, when my grandson was big enough to have his own skateboard I was not able to master it. Thank goodness I never fell, but I just couldn't balance on it.

I was a very good girl tonight. Even through the inclement weather, I still did my 10 laps around the pasture. The umbrella helped to block the cold wind off my head. (I found out my shoes are not water proof)


----------



## T33's Torts

My boots aren't water proof. I found that out today.


----------



## Yvonne G

Did your house float off down the hill yet?

I have to wonder what Obama is thinking...one day he's here touring the drought-ridden farmland and the next day he's reading the paper about all the houses falling down the hills in the mud slides.


----------



## T33's Torts

I think I'm good. Some of my friends have evacuated on mudslide warning. This area is pretty stable, I think.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In my boots and cowboy hatâ€¦that picture would be all over google or The Facebook I'm sure.



That'd make my day


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Kerryann! How's the weather over there? Cold? Snowing? Hot?


----------



## Kerryann

So i had a reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllly bad day. I have had some bad days lately. I went into a coworkers office today and I shut the door and he freaked out and thought I was telling him I was leaving the company. I wanted to cry. I had to tell him someone internally was on a rampage. ugh... I had to apologize to a client today for something I didn't do wrong but that happens often enough. Then I had to try to make something sound okay when it's not okay and I had no control over it. Oh and I had an employee so angry at me for missing a meeting to deal with client issues. But I am home and I haz beer. 
I have my off road event tomorrow too 
It's going to be like -3 degrees but it's the chilly run so I cursed it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne,
I'd imagine Obama is feeling a little smug for helping to end the drought simply by bringing national attention to it. LOL.


----------



## ijmccollum

Oh hello it's the weekend. Long week, long day.


----------



## T33's Torts

Kerryann, that sucks. I'm glad you haz a beer.  My day wasnt all that bright either. My morning will begin with me draining the new sulcata's yard. I'm so darn excited!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## T33's Torts

Thats so awesome.


----------



## Barista5261

Sulcata 4.0, now in Turbo. 


I never realized how much we chat in this thread until now, when I just tried (but failed miserably) to catch up on the last 4 days of it [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE] 


Hope everyone out west is ok with that nasty monsoon out there :/


----------



## T33's Torts

Monsoon! Lol! Thats hilarious! Its more like average showers with wimpy residents! People get 10 feet of snow! And people in SoCal are scared of 12 inches of rain.


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> Monsoon! Lol! Thats hilarious! Its more like average showers with wimpy residents! People get 10 feet of snow! And people in SoCal are scared of 12 inches of rain.



Agreed. I remember this type of weather when I was a kid and it was no big deal. Now, it's like the world is ending..


----------



## T33's Torts

On the i-live-in-the-city type note, I HATE that now my plants are going to drown and die. Of course, the stupid pineapple plant (I've had him since I was SEVEN and no fruit yet) is thriving in the too-moist-for- my -hair weather.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In regard to weatherâ€¦today we had beautiful, springtime temps and clear skies. 68Â° here on the porch. Nice enough weather that Stanley and Mikita were practicing the grown up thing for a little while. 
And a reminder folks, this is the weekend for the PBR, â€œIron Cowboy" event. Check local listings for your area and time zone. Network CBS will be airing some of it on Saturday or Sunday. When staying on four bulls can earn you $ 1,000,000 it's worth watching even if not a fan. These are the top riders and the top bulls of the world competing. And remember, GO J. B.


----------



## T33's Torts

Nice Ken. And got it - Go J.B. 

I have a headache. But I have to be rested. I am concerned that myself and the older man won't be able to lift the sulcata into the truck.......


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

One meal should help.
Animal Double Double ! !


----------



## sibi

Tif, what sully do you have to lift into the truck?


----------



## T33's Torts

I had ice cream.  As for not being able to lift the big guy, I found a solution. I have been practicing lifting two bags of rice (50lbs each) at a time onto the washing machine. I dont think one ever been so sore. And rice doesnt have legs trying to scratch you.




sibi said:


> Tif, what sully do you have to lift into the truck?



The one I'm taking home tomorrow.     I dont know his name, or what he looks like, but heck! Its a sulcata from a rescue that is perfectly healthy!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> I had ice cream.



I was thinking of breakfast.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had ice cream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of breakfast.
Click to expand...


Oh!! Ice cream for breakfast.. maybe? Nahhh. Toast or ceral will suffice.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Animal Double Double for breakfast. With the pink lemonade so you can pretend its breakfast food.


----------



## T33's Torts

Got it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Other than Angels Crest hwy. Double Doubles are the only thing I miss from down there. Not including family which is a duh.


Now the weather guessers are suggesting possible snow this weekend. An Arctic air mass is heading our way. What theâ€¦â€¦?


----------



## bouaboua

I have to share this with you all even I know this is a Tortoise Forum.

I went to visit a friend in China that he have a very nice collection of Cuora galbinifrons. 

I took quitted few picture. just like to share with you earlier birds. I hope you all enjoy them.








Few more pictures.









Few more!

If I may..........







I drove total 400 miles, round trip just to visit him and took those photos. 

I surely enjoy the trip. I hope some of you enjoy those photos too.

Good morning! !


----------



## Jacqui

Oh my, now I am really envious of you! Back in the stoneage I had a couple of these special animals. If I knew then, what I know now, I would have gotten more and worked with them. I love these guys and like so many others they just aren't out there (in my price range) any more, even if you can find them. Glad you made the trip and so glad you shared all these awesome pictures with us! You have made my day!


*Good morning everybody! *


Back to the galbies, has your friend had any breeding success yet?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tffnytorts said:


> Hi Kerryann! How's the weather over there? Cold? Snowing? Hot?



So cold... Brrrrr I should burn a lot of calories shivering today.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had ice cream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of breakfast.
Click to expand...


I'm so hungry I'm threatening to eat Mikes face. He says it's not vegetarian but I say I don't eat animals, people are fair game.


----------



## Jacqui

But but people ARE animals, too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone *waves*


----------



## ijmccollum

We may get tons of snow and massive avalanches but we get far fewer mudslides. I think that monsoon weather is headed into UT, we are getting wind and rain but at least the temps are in the 40's. For the most part, it's spring.


WoW bouaboua, very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jacqui

So you won't be getting new snow? Today will only be in the teens with our normal high winds. My bedroom window has a thick layer of frost on the top pane. It looks pretty, but is so thick you can't see out. Tomorrow the temps are to be 5 for the high and -5 for the low... then comes the windchills.  Not spring here. Hope no calves are born the next few days.


Not sure if I would rather have an avalanche or a mudslide.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi everyone! *waves*
Its cold and cloudy, but the clouds are light. No thunder last night, and I can't imagine any more today.


----------



## ijmccollum

Chances that there will be snow in the back country with valley rain but this is spring, we could get a real wet snow dumped on us -- which would stink 'cause our snow blower is on the fritz.


Well up to shower, get dressed and have breakfast with the hubs, then I am going to watch what the holy heck is going on in Crimea.


----------



## Jacqui

Isn't having your snow blower not working sorta snow's equal to washing your car and then getting rain? Like it draws in the bad weather.


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui, it rained so much last night, I should've just parked outside!


----------



## Jacqui

Still getting the tortoise today?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep. I have about 3 hours to wait. In the mean time I'll be over there pacing back and forth.


----------



## Jacqui

Get the drain working and the other enclosure back together?


----------



## T33's Torts

The tortoise portion of the yard (thank goodness) didn't flood. The drainage pipe that is supposed to DRAIN the water is backed up. So I'm slowly swishing the water down the drive way. The Russians will be inside a bit longer, because their dry nesting material is soaked.


----------



## Jacqui

I see.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany,
Take a few garden hoses with one of the high pressure nozzles on the end, shove it in the drain pipe and turn it on full force. Often times, (usually) this will cause dirt, leaves and other debris to dislodge its self and allow the drain to, well, drain. 
And morning everyone.


----------



## T33's Torts

You see, my side of the pipe is clear, for a good 20 feet. The neighbors end isnt. My hose is only 75 feet, and the pipe is at the far side of yhe yard...

I've hit a few barriers. For now, I'll just hang out in the tortoise yard. They dont seem to mind me much.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Double Doubles are the only thing I miss from down there.



I'm very surprised I haven't heard you talk about the new bacon burger at Jack in the Box. Its hamburger meat with bacon bits mixed in plus slices of bacon on the burger and bacon mayonaise slathered on the bun. Or maybe Jack's place in Oregon doesn't have that one yet? Another reason for you to come to California!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've seen the ads, I'm just very particular with the places I eat. That's why, for instance, I miss In-N-Out, that's the only, â€œfast food" place I'm ok with eating at. 
This all stems from a bout of food poisoning when I was 20 which gave me a fever high enough to hallucinate, as well as all the other fun things that go with food poisoning.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh how I love food poisoning.


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like it needs a bit more bacon.... maybe in the bun itself?


----------



## AZtortMom

[THUMBS UP SIGN][THUMBS UP SIGN]hmm bacon[FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]


----------



## T33's Torts

I heard you can buy bacon flavored water. 

Eww


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man...I'll eat at any fast food place. In fact, the sleaziest places have the best burgers. There's a little hole in the wall place in town called something delite, and my sister and I called it Sleazy Burger. They had the best burgers!! M-m-m-m-m!


----------



## AZtortMom

^^^agreed


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's the big chains I have the most issue with. You should see the Mexican restaurant that Karen and I call our favorite restaurant in Silverton. Plastic plants and all. But the food that comes from that kitchen is so good and consistent that it's won 5 gold stars from me.


----------



## T33's Torts

I think the worse place I've gotten sick from was my very own kitchen.


----------



## AZtortMom

You guys would love most of the Mexican restaurants here in Phoenix [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]there is a huge one down the street that has a market and a bakery attached to it. Fantastic


----------



## Jacqui

My Mom taught me, if you want good ribs, you go to the places that look so bad even the bugs might avoid it. 

I am so lucky that the best Mexican place around is right in my own backyard (okay about 15 miles away).  I like that they know me well enough to bring the ice tea with the chips and then just ask if I want the usual. I even have my usual booth.  Of course so do the folks at Pizza Hut and the Harvest Oriental place. Hmmm maybe that should be a bad thing. 


Neal really talks up one of the Mexican places down there, but I don't know the name of it. It is on my list of things to do, when I go down there in the fall for the talk thingy. Of course, as I go through NM, my daughter wants me to stop... so she can take me to a Mexican food place.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui had mentioned that she's never seen an almond orchard in bloom, so this a.m. I went out and took a picture of it for her. Of course, the rain and wind has blown off all the blossoms, but if you look closely you can still see them on the ground around the trees:







And then I went around the back of the house to start my morning chores. This is the sight that hit me in the face:






I've been wanting to have that pepper tree cut down because the branches are so brittle and I worried they'd break and fall on the roof of the barn, but it costs around $1,000 because the tree is about 60' tall and there's no truck access. I imagine you could reach it with a cherry picker, and that's why it costs so much.


----------



## Jacqui

Did it do any actual damage? Looks like maybe a support brace was moved?


----------



## T33's Torts

THUNDER!!!! BOOOM.


----------



## Jacqui

Current sounds from your house, Tif?


----------



## T33's Torts

Precisely.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Did it do any actual damage? Looks like maybe a support brace was moved?



There's a big dent in the roof and a crack letting rain in.


I hate bad weather days. When I have to be in the house I get so bored. Eat and read. And because of eating and reading, get fat! It's only a little after 10a, but I'm already thinking about lunch.


----------



## T33's Torts

I already ate lunch.


----------



## Jacqui

Anything in there that will get damaged by the rain? Is it fixable? Now you sound a bit like me, if I sit at this laptop then I want to eat.


----------



## AZtortMom

It smells so good outside! [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm ready to go!!!!


Don't worry, that untaped wall will be closed AFTER I get the tort in. I dont want to have tp lift him that high.


----------



## AZtortMom

[THUMBS UP SIGN][TURTLE]I love the crowns on the box  fit for a king


----------



## Jacqui

Oh, I thought you were bringing him home in a pickup.


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL! Yep.. Hopefully he'll fit!!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> It smells so good outside! [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸



Somebody got rain?


----------



## T33's Torts

If I owned a pick-up, that'd be my first choice.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> If I owned a pick-up, that'd be my first choice.



Years back, when I was in LA for the first time (or anywhere not in the midwest) I was shocked not to see pickups. Here just about everybody has a pickup. How far away is he?


----------



## T33's Torts

About 25 miles. 30 minutes if its not traffic-y.


----------



## AZtortMom

We sure did Jacqui [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

Hopefully he won't be doing a lot of bathroom duties in the car.




AZtortMom said:


> We sure did Jacqui [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



A nice gentle one or more like Tif's pour?


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh, if he's anything like the Russians or little 'catas, a LOT of BIG bathroom duties will be done. Thats why I have so many layers of protection. Of course it probably wont be enough.


----------



## AZtortMom

It was a down pour. More rain later


----------



## T33's Torts

Everyone, please meet Tank!


----------



## AZtortMom

Can't wait to see pics of the new beast [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

As soon as I get home, pictures will happen!


----------



## Jacqui

Ahhh plenty of room!


----------



## T33's Torts

He's bigger than i thought! Lol! He is DEFINITELY over 20 inches.


----------



## AZtortMom

Aren't they always?! At least it's not more than one [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

That would've been horrible! Well.... Maybe not.. Anyways.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's a beautiful tortoise. Someone did a real good job raising him.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Aren't they always?! At least it's not more than one [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



That always makes it more interesting.


----------



## AZtortMom

Indeed


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Yvonne G said:


> That's a beautiful tortoise. Someone did a real good job raising him.



Yep. I'm thinking he had a heat source too close to his carapace. One scute has peeled off. The color is coming back in the keratin, so its an old wound.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I would be happy getting that one Tiffany. Well done, good job, and all that.


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> Isn't having your snow blower not working sorta snow's equal to washing your car and then getting rain? Like it draws in the bad weather.



It's exactly like that.


WoW, someone got a new tort - s/he looks great!


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats Tank! He's awesome.


----------



## ijmccollum

tffnytorts said:


> Thats Tank! He's awesome.



I'll say, he looks awesome and like a tank...congrats!


----------



## Jacqui

So are you getting much snow? We are just getting the tiny little snow pellets.


----------



## Yvonne G

No snow here! We're having March come in like an itty bitty lion with lots of sunshine.

My SIL came over and took the branch off my shed, then he went inside and pushed up on the support beam and bent it back into the correct shape. However, there's not much we can do about all the rust cracks that are now going to let rain inside. I'm thinking, rather than buy a new shed I'll try to build some sort of framework over the top and put up plywood.


----------



## Jacqui

Mean time you could also try caulking it.


----------



## T33's Torts

Big sulcatas are just so darn cool.


----------



## Jacqui

Yes, I agree there is just something neat about large tortoises.


----------



## AZtortMom

He's a handsome boy! [TURTLE][HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸


----------



## Barista5261

I just had a dream that I found a nest of hatching Hermanni eggs in the woods. Random, but interesting


----------



## T33's Torts

I can't wait to get to know him. He's BIG and STRONG! Its scary!


----------



## AZtortMom

He's a handsome boy! [TURTLE][HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸


----------



## T33's Torts

My yard flooded again. 
Sheesh. Cant catch a break! 
At least Tank seems relaxed. The poor Russians will be inside for a while.


I just dragged a 200 pound box (including Tank) under the canopy.


----------



## AZtortMom

We are getting your storm here, Tiff. Just started getting the thunder and lightening [THUMBS UP SIGN][DANCER]


----------



## T33's Torts

Prepare for another. Another big one just hit, and hasnt stopped.


----------



## AZtortMom

Well, at least the yard is getting watered


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep! Weeds should grow like weeds now!


----------



## AZtortMom

Well, at least the yard is getting watered


Free tort food! [THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## T33's Torts

The weeds I have now will be INHALED by this big guy! I was NOT expecting such a massive sulcata!


----------



## AZtortMom

My yard needs to mowed down by a large tort [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

If you pick him up, you can rent Tank for $10 per day!


----------



## AZtortMom

Sweet!


----------



## T33's Torts

Tell me when! Lol!! Poor guy had a LONG day. Rain and thunder, then being in a car. 
Hopefully my cactus comes by Monday so I can pamper him.  I'm going to olive oil the broken part of his shell later.


----------



## AZtortMom

Aww! Poor baby  I can't wait until he is settled so we can see his personality


----------



## T33's Torts

I can't wait either! He's so massive! I was going to roll him on his back when he warms up to me, but I'm afraid I can't push him over!


----------



## Barista5261

He sure is a handsome boy! Congrats on your new bulldozer [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][TURTLE]


----------



## T33's Torts

Thanks! When I showed up, the man looked at me and my flower-y gloves, and goes "You know he's big, right? He's called Tank for a reason!"


----------



## AZtortMom

Awesome!


----------



## Kerryann

Tank is super cute 

My chilly run went so great. The snow was crazy deep. There was a lot of breakage. The food was fantastic. 

Here I am with Mikeys jeep and you can see his rims packed with snow.


----------



## T33's Torts

Snow!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guys I've been away from my tortoises since 3... I'm having withdrawals!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tortoisetime565 said:


> Guys I've been away from my tortoises since 3... I'm having withdrawals!!!



Oh no! How horrible! Thats terrible! I hate when it rains, because then I cant sit out in the tortoise yard and watch them play. I feel so bad for ybe new guy. He's probably so stressed.


----------



## tortoisetime565

tffnytorts said:


> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I've been away from my tortoises since 3... I'm having withdrawals!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! How horrible! Thats terrible! I hate when it rains, because then I cant sit out in the tortoise yard and watch them play. I feel so bad for ybe new guy. He's probably so stressed.
Click to expand...


I know!! I saw the pictures!!! He is awesome! It's hard to believe he was only a little bigger than a quarter when he was hatches!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

He's so huge its not even funny.  I'm hoping it doesn't rain on my birthday, I can hamg out with him.


----------



## Kerryann

tortoisetime565 said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I've been away from my tortoises since 3... I'm having withdrawals!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! How horrible! Thats terrible! I hate when it rains, because then I cant sit out in the tortoise yard and watch them play. I feel so bad for ybe new guy. He's probably so stressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know!! I saw the pictures!!! He is awesome! It's hard to believe he was only a little bigger than a quarter when he was hatches!!!
Click to expand...


It is amazing that they start so small.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm so tired. Its been a LONG day.


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> I'm so tired. Its been a LONG day.



I was when I laid down but I am wide awake


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Howdy chatters 2.14
Haven't been on today due in part to the PBR Iron Cowboy event in Texas. We had a family viewing party/dinner at my in-laws house, and it was great! Karen made my dream food, 2, yup 2, cake type pans of lasagna for dinner. There were only 8 of us, which guarantied leftovers for her man, yours truly. 
For anyone that cares, JB has made it to the next round which airs Sunday at sometime on CBS. As it stands tonight, the Brazilians have the Americans beat with, I think, 8 moving to the final events, compared to only 3 Americans. Try to watch it Sunday, and cheer JB on. 
This years final bull, ( for only $ 1,000,000) is, â€œBushwhacker", and I'll tell you what, he's a strong bull, full of tricks to throw riders. That said, he's honest, and not mean like some of them other bulls that go after a rider after the buck off. 
This year, a young gal whose name I'm forgetting right now, has made a debut with being the owner of, I think, 2 bulls in the competition. She's maybe all of 25-27, and what an honor it must be for her to have bulls in this here event. I hope her daddy is proud of his little girl. 
Ok. Tortoises now. Friday we saw 65Â°f and clear, sunny skies, right? Today massive down pours or mist thick enough to get your head wet if you didn't wear a hat out. We do, though, tell people, â€œIf you don't like the weather here this time of year, wait 30 minutes, it'll change." My family in Southern California didn't need to evacuate as anticipated. Everything housewise is sandbagged to keep the water out though. 
Tiffany, they are in Azusa against the foothills. I believe I posted a picture of the fires a month or so back, that also put them on standby evacuation orders.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!​*
Okay the weather sucks here this morning with it being -3 (windchill -22). There is now frost on several of the windows, which is kinda pretty. Makes it so I can't see outside to tell if we have gotten much more snow. Don't want to open the doors to outside to look, as I don't want to scare the ferals off the front porch until I have too. The porch is enclosed with boxes and blankets to cuddle up in and stay a bit warmer, but they panic when a human enters, bouncing off the walls until they can get out the door. 


Kerryann glad thejeep thing went well and you had fun. 

Amy nice dream! 


*Happy birthday Sandy!​* I hope this next year is better then the last. Have a fun filled day!


----------



## Jacqui

Well Jeff is sitting parked about four hours away from me, that's where he ran out of hours at last night. During the night rain came in and froze. So he is trying to get his windshield cleared off, but also waiting for the salt shakers to get out and some traffic to pick up and help clear the roads. Sorta frustrating, as it is chipping away at our time to be together.  He can stay home here until 12 pm... if he gets home. Of course, a big chunk of that time is going to be taken up with him having to get his sleep.  Yes I am whining and pouting.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



*Morning!*


----------



## T33's Torts

*waves* Its not raining! But its COLD. I went out to see Tank, and he's still in that corner - face down, butt up.


----------



## ijmccollum

Here's hoping Jeff gets home sooner than later so you guys can spend some quality time together. 

How many ferals are you housing Jacqui?


----------



## Jacqui

This is one of my windows this morning.







To be honest, I am afraid to start to count all of them. I know the other house normally has about 6. Then here are several dozen, but no exact number. They don't all come in at the same time and it is sometimes hard to tell like the different black or tabby cats from each other.


----------



## Jacqui

Well last I heard Jeff is starting out., so just maybe he will get here in time to go to bed.  I was just thinking earlier, that as cold as the year has been in so many places, by the end of the year there should be lots of brand new humans around.


----------



## Yvonne G

Several dozens???? No wonder you can't run out of cat food. I thought I had it bad with five.

What a pretty window. Some of the prettiest scenes happen during winter time. But even so, I'm terribly glad I live in warm country.

Fingers crossed that Jeff gets there in time for whatever.


----------



## T33's Torts

I've learned that I do not at all cope with the cold. I dont care if it's 110Â° out, as long as no water is fallinh from the sky, I'm good. 

Hopefully it gets ""warm"" enough to let Tank out.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hope you get to spend some time with your hubby Jacqui. 

Tiff I hope you get to spend time with your new tort Tank [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][THUMBS UP SIGN][TURTLE]


----------



## Jacqui

We do go through the catfood.  It's about a big bag a day, but then they also get other various food items as well.


----------



## T33's Torts

I recently realised I now have to buy the jumbo bags of Mazuri... Not my little 2 pound sacks..... I'm going down the the feed store later, to buy a bale of Orchard.


----------



## Yvonne G

Before you spend the $$ on a big bag of Mazuri, make sure Tank will eat it. My 110lb'er won't touch the stuff.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I recently realised I now have to buy the jumbo bags of Mazuri... Not my little 2 pound sacks..... I'm going down the the feed store later, to buy a bale of Orchard.



Yep, those would have been barely more then a single meal for him.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Yvonne G said:


> Before you spend the $$ on a big bag of Mazuri, make sure Tank will eat it. My 110lb'er won't touch the stuff.



Don't worry. I talked to the man who fostered him -
This guy eats ANYTHING. Shoes, hay, hoses. Mazuri is one of his favourites. Thats a good thing, and a bad thing. My 25lb bag is on its way.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think its going to rain some more. It's getting darker and darker outside.

This a.m. I was cutting up the pepper tree branch that fell and Lady Grey (cat) went up a small Chinese elm to get away from the dog. This is a small tree, only about 15 or 20 feet tall, but a baby tree, so it has small branches. Well, Lady Grey got way up there and out on a limb that couldn't support her weight, so she jumped over to the roof of the barn. There's no way for her to get down from there so I had to rescue her. I'm really surprised she trusted me and didn't scratch me. She's a fairly new cat around here, but she is my faithful shadow when I'm outside.

Today is watering day. Fresh water for all the tortoises, and water the plants in the green house. I don't feel like going back outside.


----------



## ijmccollum

Beautiful window Jacqui and I am glad it yours and not mine. Clouds are finally breaking up here and Charlie is off to the golf course with his buds. Went and had breakfast with him and the kids, now we are on with our day. Still too cold for CherryBomb to be outside but then his pen needs to be raked. I'll let him roam the house later, now I am trying to get a couple necklaces finished. Maybe he can keep me company while I sign checks for the bills.


----------



## Yvonne G

If I'm remembering correctly, Anita, you're in Utah? I thought it was snowy/icy there...golf? In this kind of weather?


----------



## T33's Torts

Maybe some people enjoy doung extreme sports?  

I raked the entire yard of those horrible pine needles. I jave about 2 trash bags full. Anyone want pine needles?!


----------



## AZtortMom

*shutters* I don't miss pine needles at all. I had my share when I had my house in Virginia [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

Well Jeff is very slowly making his way here. The roads are bad. He stopped on an on ramp to clean his windshield. As he was going back into his truck, he noticed a pickup coming down the ramp, about the same time he noticed his feet were sliding him towards the traffic lane. He barely caught himself using the truck to stop his slide. All he could think about was what a stupid way to die (if the pickup had ended up hitting him).


Anita, I have a few bills you could add to your paying pile.... 

Tif, no thanks. My pine trees have been cut out for awhile, but I am still picking up needles and cones, I do not need or want more.


----------



## T33's Torts

There's soooooo many! I was raking and suddenly there's more where I just finished!!! Its craziness! 

I carried him into the house on a blanket, but now I cant get him off it....


----------



## Jacqui

Well, just lift the little fella up and take the blanket out from under him. Geesh.   Spoiling him already, I see that apple there.


----------



## T33's Torts

Shhhhhhh...... I tried to lure him off the blanket!  Clearly it didnt work. Jacqui, maybe if you come over to LA, we can team up and get him off!


----------



## Jacqui

Alright, it's finally 1 degree! 

Oh come on Tif, I know you can lift him all by yourself. Show him whose the boss!


----------



## Yvonne G

A while back Tortadise told me pine straw was a good medium for my Manouria tortoises to make nests out of. Well I don't have a pine tree, so I went online to see about pine straw. I ordered a bale of it and when it arrived, guess what? Pine straw is plain old pine needles! So I now have a big box of pine needles for when my girls start to build nests. Send me your pine needles!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Alright, it's finally 1 degree!
> 
> Oh come on Tif, I know you can lift him all by yourself. Show him whose the boss!



*tries to lift Tank*
SPLAT!
*suffocating noises*


----------



## Jacqui

Well I think that took care of Tif for awhile...


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Well I think that took care of Tif for awhile...



If I'm found smushed under a sulcata, someone please call 911. Thanks.


----------



## Jacqui

*quietly locks the roof and door of Tank's house so nobody can see in it*


----------



## T33's Torts

*choking noise* 

Tank- *laughs evil-y*


----------



## ijmccollum

Yvonne G said:


> If I'm remembering correctly, Anita, you're in Utah? I thought it was snowy/icy there...golf? In this kind of weather?



Oh yes, plenty of snow in the high country but pretty clear on the valley floor. Temps have been above 30F so with the rain and wind, the courses are clear enough to play. I am married to a guy who grew up golfing and remains a gulf nut and I would rather him be out there putting divets in the frozen ground than my carpet at home - and believe me, he has done just that.


----------



## Jacqui

I hope it was old carpet.


----------



## AZtortMom

*quietly laughs between handfuls of popcorn*


----------



## T33's Torts

Wat. POPCORN?! 
*springs back from the dead and grabs pop corn*


Hey Jacqui, when are you going to disclose the March contest info?


----------



## Jacqui

Not sure we are going to do one.


----------



## Yvonne G

I understand completely. There just wasn't any interest in it last month, and last month was a great month for picture ideas.


----------



## T33's Torts

Isaiah and I were waiting. 

Its okay, I don't mind waiting.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui: I have an idea...How about the 'no contest' contest. Or the 'If-we-were-going-to-have-a-contest-this-would-be-the-theme' contest.

If you have one, I promise to take a picture and enter. Honest. I promise!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany,
Look what I just found;

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/pet/4356959266.html

Evil laughâ€¦


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany,
> Look what I just found;
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/pet/4356959266.html
> 
> Evil laughâ€¦



I ran my ad twice. I'm done. I comment things on people's posts on instagram. I'm up to 2 referred!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Seems I've picked up a 16th recently. I wish folks would shoot me a message when they join. More locals to hang out with.


----------



## T33's Torts

I've given up. I had one 16 year old cuss at me because I attempted to explain the hot and humid method. Good times.


" You !&*)$&! idiot!! I know what I'm #@(*&^! doing! You're the @$&(#) ^$#$()! who is going to &($&@^ kill your turtles!!!!!! Stop &$/$*)! with me!"


----------



## tortoisetime565

We are stuck in Dallas!! Hope we can get back home! I have torts to feed and soak!! [FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tortoisetime565 said:


> We are stuck in Dallas!! Hope we can get back home! I have torts to feed and soak!! [FLUSHED FACE]



Thats why I stay home ALL the time! Monday- Friday I migrate about 15 miles... I dont go much farther than that.


----------



## tortoisetime565

We had too for my little sisters last dance competition before her back surgery.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Rude people should leave, and you are right for not putting up with it.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



 Cowboy_Ken said:


> Rude people should leave, and you are right for not putting up with it.



Oh, don't think I didn't reply.  



tortoisetime565 said:


> We had too for my little sisters last dance competition before her back surgery.



 
I used it to compete in ballet competitions... Then I got a skateboard and a tort.... yeah.


----------



## Yvonne G

tffnytorts said:


> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are stuck in Dallas!! Hope we can get back home! I have torts to feed and soak!! [FLUSHED FACE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why I stay home ALL the time! Monday- Friday I migrate about 15 miles... I dont go much farther than that.
Click to expand...


My truck comes out of the garage only once a week, usually on a Friday, and I run all my errands that day. The rest of the time I hide in my cave.


----------



## tortoisetime565

tffnytorts said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rude people should leave, and you are right for not putting up with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, don't think I didn't reply.
> 
> 
> 
> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had too for my little sisters last dance competition before her back surgery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I used it to compete in ballet competitions... Then I got a skateboard and a tort.... yeah.
Click to expand...


Lol. I just wanna get home sadly. They are closing the highways!!




Yvonne G said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are stuck in Dallas!! Hope we can get back home! I have torts to feed and soak!! [FLUSHED FACE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why I stay home ALL the time! Monday- Friday I migrate about 15 miles... I dont go much farther than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My truck comes out of the garage only once a week, usually on a Friday, and I run all my errands that day. The rest of the time I hide in my cave.
Click to expand...


I drive everyday. For school and work.  I wish I could stay home with my torts!


----------



## T33's Torts

I just ran into PetCo (through the rain) and picked up a 'pooper-scooper' for Tank. The cashier lady goes "I have the same one! What kind of dog do you have?" I was like um...... A tortoise...


----------



## AZtortMom

[THUMBS UP SIGN]I love how shocked people look when they get that answer [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

Its like, pshhhhh... How often do you see that?!?! 
*nervous laugh*


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> I hope it was old carpet.



There is a reason all the homes we have owned have very tall ceilings. We can replace carpet but ceiling work is a pain in the AAA.


LOL, that rocks Tiff. How's Tank?


----------



## T33's Torts

Great so far! He's been in the tort house all day, but I don't blame him, its cold. By Wednesday the temps will be back up to 78, so hopefully he'll ""warm up"" to us! Lol!


----------



## ijmccollum

Oh, and did I mention an open floor plan is a must for indoor golfers?


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it was old carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a reason all the homes we have owned have very tall ceilings. We can replace carpet but ceiling work is a pain in the AAA.
Click to expand...


 I would imagine. How about the windows are they safe?




tortoisetime565 said:


> Lol. I just wanna get home sadly. They are closing the highways!!



Snow? Ice? Both? Or why are they closing them down?


----------



## ijmccollum

78 sounds like a heat wave. I am sure he is will be a very sweet, gentle giant. I'm kinda jealous actually, we don't have room for a big one.


----------



## T33's Torts

Heat wave indeed! I'm trying to get out of my last classes tomorrow, so I can be home at noon!


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it was old carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a reason all the homes we have owned have very tall ceilings. We can replace carpet but ceiling work is a pain in the AAA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would imagine. How about the windows are they safe?
Click to expand...




If he stays towards the middle of the room we are okay, he did take out an empty vivarium one though, I was not pleased.




tffnytorts said:


> Heat wave indeed! I'm trying to get out of my last classes tomorrow, so I can be home at noon!


Nice! We are scheduled for rain for the entire week till Saturday. Hopefully it will help push us into the 40's -- maybe 50''s but I am not getting my hopes up.


----------



## T33's Torts

From Wednesday, we got over a foot of rain. Its crazy.


----------



## Jacqui

Right now I would just like temps above 0.  32 would be heaven.


----------



## T33's Torts

I remember when we went to Canada as kids.... It was -10 and I was in such a bad mood the whole time.


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> We had too for my little sisters last dance competition before her back surgery.



How did she do? I am surprised she could dance, if she is needing back surgery.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui said:


> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it was old carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a reason all the homes we have owned have very tall ceilings. We can replace carpet but ceiling work is a pain in the AAA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would imagine. How about the windows are they safe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I just wanna get home sadly. They are closing the highways!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Snow? Ice? Both? Or why are they closing them down?
Click to expand...




Both, I think! 




Jacqui said:


> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had too for my little sisters last dance competition before her back surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did she do? I am surprised she could dance, if she is needing back surgery.
Click to expand...


All of her dances placed!!  she is having scoliosis surgery. Idk how she is either. It look so painful!





They are going to put two metal rods along her spine.


----------



## Jacqui

brrrrrr frick it's cold outside. Where is that Tif hiding, I want to place my hands on her face. *smirks* I went outside to feed the outside cats and to move my truck, so Jeff would have room for his rig. Dang dang dang, I should have wore gloves, my poor hands are cold cold old.


Oh wow! That is some curve she has.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui said:


> brrrrrr frick it's cold outside. Where is that Tif hiding, I want to place my hands on her face. *smirks* I went outside to feed the outside cats and to move my truck, so Jeff would have room for his rig. Dang dang dang, I should have wore gloves, my poor hands are cold cold old.
> 
> 
> Oh wow! That is some curve she has.





Yeah, not the good kind either. :/


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> Yeah, not the good kind either. :/



That's for sure.  I would guess once the rods are in she won't be able to flex enough to dance?


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm 101% positive there is no "good" curve. 

I was hiding inside the warm tortoise house!  I was actually stuffing my face with chocolate covered peanuts and migrating home!


----------



## Jacqui

A curve ball or a grading curve are good. Some curves in the road (especially the road of life) are good.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui said:


> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, not the good kind either. :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's for sure.  I would guess once the rods are in she won't be able to flex enough to dance?
Click to expand...


She is going to try... My mom had the same surgery and so did my sisters friend that also dances.




tffnytorts said:


> I'm 101% positive there is no "good" curve.
> 
> I was hiding inside the warm tortoise house!  I was actually stuffing my face with chocolate covered peanuts and migrating home!



No, it is not....


----------



## Jacqui

So maybe your Mom passed it to her through the genes?


----------



## jaizei

tortoisetime565 said:


> All of her dances placed!!  she is having scoliosis surgery. Idk how she is either. It look so painful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to put two metal rods along her spine.





It's amazing the things they can do.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui said:


> So maybe your Mom passed it to her through the genes?



Maybe. But I have a chest condition and it's a wonder that I don't have it... So Idk how it all works.




jaizei said:


> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of her dances placed!!  she is having scoliosis surgery. Idk how she is either. It look so painful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to put two metal rods along her spine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing the things they can do.
Click to expand...




It really is. They are going to re adjust each of her vertebrae also.




jaizei said:


> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of her dances placed!!  she is having scoliosis surgery. Idk how she is either. It look so painful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to put two metal rods along her spine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing the things they can do.
Click to expand...




It really is. They are going to re adjust each of her vertebrae also.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh goodness. I just fell asleep.... for 2 hours.
Maybe I'm getting old. 
*sighs*


----------



## AZtortMom

I love naps [TWO HEARTS][THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## T33's Torts

I hate how sometimes you wake up refreshed, and other times with a headache. 

This was a headache type. 
Oh whale. I still wont be able to sleep. *evil grin*






His back feet are GIGANTIC.


----------



## Barista5261

You got yourself a proper dinosaur there [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] I can't wait till he warms up to you [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][TURTLE]



Oh, and naps FTW. I think I was a cat in my past life because I take little cat power naps all the time.


----------



## T33's Torts

We're going to get warm temps, so he'll literally warm up to us! Lol


----------



## AZtortMom

When you see those dinosaur feet don't you want to squeeze them or tickle them?? [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][TURTLE][SMILING FACE WITH HEART-SHAPED EYES]


----------



## Yvonne G

tortoisetime565 said:


> All of her dances placed!!  she is having scoliosis surgery. Idk how she is either. It look so painful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to put two metal rods along her spine.





My oldest son had scoliosis. In those days, they treated it by making them live 23 hours a day in a custom-made back brace. My son's brace went from just below his hips up to his chin. There were metal rods keeping it still and forcing his head up, and stretching his back. He had to wear it for 3 years...all during high school. It worked and his back grew straight, however, now, at the age of 56 he has pretty bad back problems...can't lift anything heavy, has frequent debilitating muscle spasms that have him laying flat out on the floor for several days. But his back is still straight!

I hope the surgery works for your sister better than the brace worked for my son. Will she need surgery later to have the rods removed?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yvonne G said:


> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of her dances placed!!  she is having scoliosis surgery. Idk how she is either. It look so painful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to put two metal rods along her spine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest son had scoliosis. In those days, they treated it by making them live 23 hours a day in a custom-made back brace. My son's brace went from just below his hips up to his chin. There were metal rods keeping it still and forcing his head up, and stretching his back. He had to wear it for 3 years...all during high school. It worked and his back grew straight, however, now, at the age of 56 he has pretty bad back problems...can't lift anything heavy, has frequent debilitating muscle spasms that have him laying flat out on the floor for several days. But his back is still straight!
> 
> I hope the surgery works for your sister better than the brace worked for my son. Will she need surgery later to have the rods removed?
Click to expand...




My mom had the brace, but to no avail. And as far as I know no she will have the rods forever. My mom had the surgery done wen she was 15, now she is 42 and they are still there.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> When you see those dinosaur feet don't you want to squeeze them or tickle them?? [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][TURTLE][SMILING FACE WITH HEART-SHAPED EYES]



Yes!!! I just have to be careful not to get MY feet squashed!


----------



## AZtortMom

!


----------



## Kerryann

My friend bought me three pair of turtle socks. I love them.


----------



## T33's Torts

Nice!


----------



## AZtortMom

[THUMBS UP SIGN][TURTLE][HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸very cool!


----------



## T33's Torts

Do you think "its my birthday" is a valid excuse to stay home?  I hate Mondays.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well I'm not figuring anyone watched so here ya goâ€¦JB bucked off his first bull in today's out. That ended his run for the weekend. The fun part though, the kid who did win out, is a youngster only about 19. He grew up looking up to JB, then beat him.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hmm.. Sounds good to me [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD] Happy early Birthday! [CONFETTI BALL][BIRTHDAY CAKE]


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> Hmm.. Sounds good to me [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD] Happy early Birthday! [CONFETTI BALL][BIRTHDAY CAKE]



Thanks. I dont think anyone will go for it... unfortunately. 

That don't mean I won't try!  


That sucks Cowboy. Its cool for the kid who won, but thats just embarrassing for JB.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Naw. And the kid has class. In the isle way interview he was asked how it felt beating out JB and he said he wasn't going against riders, he was going against bulls. He's got champion written on him. Gage Gay is his name. He didn't ride Bushwhacker, but he tried.


----------



## T33's Torts

Bushwhacker is what we used to call my friend when we were little. 

He's grown out of it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've been corrected. He came in second. One of the Brazilians won. He didn't cover Bushwhacker either. Had he it would have been worth a million dollars.


----------



## T33's Torts

Bushwhacker seems very defiant. 

Me is tired. Me is going to go use the sleep. 

Goodnight all!


----------



## sibi

"Monday, Monday..." mama and the papas. Looks like you're not the only one who hates Mondays ðŸ˜


----------



## T33's Torts

Never mind. Sleep is far off from where I am.  
Hi Sibi!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mondays are new beginnings.


----------



## T33's Torts

New beginnings to what? Stress? Lack of sleep? Ridiculous assignments? 

I wish everyday would be Saturday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well Mondays certainly aren't the new beginnings that Fridays are.


----------



## T33's Torts

Certainly.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And now, Sibi, how are you?


----------



## ijmccollum

Oh h3ll, I should not be up so late, I work tomorrow, no wonder I hate Monday mornings.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Are you up late watching the rodeo event, â€œThe American" on RTFTV?


*RFDTV. Rural Farm District TV


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*


*Happy birthday Tif!*


----------



## Jacqui

I had a nice evening last night. Jeff finally made it home and we had a "picnic" of roasted chicken in the truck. He had stopped at a WalMart and picked it up for us. I was reminded during the night of one of the things I miss most about not having him around. When I get up to go to the bathroom and then comes back, Jeff always moves back the covers for me to get into bed, then once I am in bed he covers me up and then holds me. Something so simple, yet has always touched my heart. He left in the wee hours (5ish) to go make his delivery and I miss him.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm glad you got to spend time with him, Jacqui. 
The Monday has began.


----------



## Jacqui

So what are you doing for your birthday?


----------



## T33's Torts

Nothing out of the ordinary. Family dinner was postponed until today (rather than Sunday) and will be held here.


----------



## Jacqui

So having your favorite meal?


----------



## T33's Torts

Well that and THIS:


was tied to my mailbox.




Jacqui said:


> So having your favorite meal?



We're having chicken from a little place down the road. I'm not picky, and to be honest, I was just going to be a hermit all day.


----------



## Jacqui

Oh I like that one! Will there be a birthday cake and ice cream?




tffnytorts said:


> and to be honest, I was just going to be a hermit all day.



So cutting classes?


----------



## T33's Torts

I requested no cake, ice cream instead. With big bowls.  
At RideAid there's an old ice cream shop, called Thrifty's. Have you heard of it? They have an awesome chocolate with malt balls inside.  


Naw. I get a majority of my assignments on Mondays and I have to go find out who stuck a balloon to my mailbox.


----------



## Jacqui

Never heard of it. So is that the flavor your getting?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. Happy birthday Tiffany. My phone let me know that today is roughly Stanley's birthday as well. And someone posted a happy birthday Sandy, couple days back, right? We could have a combined birthday party.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Never heard of it. So is that the flavor your getting?



Yep. 

Thanks Ken, and yes, there was a Sandy's bday post. I also shot her an email (or was it PM?), I believe both haven't been seen.


----------



## Jacqui

Nah, Stanley would have ended up plopping himself down in the middle of Tiffany's big bowl of choclate with malted milk balls ice cream and then as luck would have it, some would have splashed onto Sandy's clothing.


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL! 

There's a cactus in my living room..


----------



## Jacqui

and?


----------



## T33's Torts

It wasn't there last night. And I didn't buy it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Only a little unsettling that you would sleep through someone coming in your homeâ€¦but, that is a nice cactus.


----------



## Jacqui

Somebody must have stolen the bow already, huh?




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Only a little unsettling that you would sleep through someone coming in your homeâ€¦but, that is a nice cactus.



I agree!


----------



## T33's Torts

Unsettled I am! I don't know who else has a key... my parents are on vacation until 3 and the door is still chain locked..... Fascinating...


Awe. My bagel buddy is going to be late today.  I shall eat independently I suppose.


----------



## Jacqui

Did you check the backdoor? Windows?


----------



## T33's Torts

Just remembered, Derek has a key. He's going to be late, so I'll interrogate him later on.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ooh that Derek. He's a Wiley one...


----------



## Jacqui

Who is Derek?


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everbuddy!

Nice cactus, Tif.

Picnic sounds great, Jacqui.

Glad you got to see the bull riding, Ken.

Hope you made it to work on time, Anita.

Nice socks, Kerryann.

Hm-m-m-m....I think that about covers it.


----------



## Jacqui

... and now you have your post to start when you come back.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all [TURTLE][SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]
Glad you got to spend time with Jeff [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[THUMBS UP SIGN],boy I can't keep up with everything! I said HB to Tif, hmm.. I don't have cable so I didn't get to watch the bull riding [DISAPPOINTED FACE]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning.


----------



## Yvonne G

What did anybody think of the Academy Awards? I LOVE watching the red carpet portion and seeing all the actresses in their pretty gowns. John Travolta really messed up the singer's name he introduced, and then the song she sang...sounded like some little teeny bopper just learning to sing. I thought it was awful. But I liked how Ellen hosted the show. I think she kept it going nicely. The few shots of Goldie Hawn in the audience made it look to me like she is NOT aging nicely. She's 66 and looking every one of those years.


----------



## Jacqui

Hi! *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Ahh.. The plumbing project contiues..


We have one of Randy's friends coming in from Omaha tomorrow night, and I feel bad because Randy is on a double and I have to go to bed at 730pm because I have to be up so early. His plane comes in at 5pm.


----------



## Jacqui

I am sure he will understand not having anybody to party with tonight. How long does he get to stay?


----------



## AZtortMom

He's staying with us just for the night, then meeting up with friends in the morning


----------



## Jacqui

Oh that does suck, but I am sure he understands.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Who is Derek?



My friend. His mom is ny mom's best friend. He always gives me a hard time because he's a day older than me.


----------



## Jacqui

So he is the man behind the cactus?


----------



## T33's Torts

I believe so. He had a key from when he was helping me move.  Tank must've had a pretty active day. The floor of the house is all scuffed and scratched at.  I'm going to open the door and see if he'll come out.


----------



## AZtortMom

My beasts are happier today too now that they are outside  they didn't get to go outside for two days because of the rain and they were not happy about it


----------



## Jacqui

I bet Tank will be eager to go explore.


----------



## T33's Torts

Well, door is open! 
Tank... well... not so much. 

He's up against the wall. Its still warm, so I'm going to let him relax a little then maybe (if I can) nudge him towards the door.


----------



## Jacqui

He's afraid your going to take him for another car ride.


----------



## T33's Torts

Tortoises really really don't like car rides.


----------



## Barista5261

Lure Tank out with some tasty treats [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


Sooooooo.... The grocery store wanted $4 for a bunch of organic dandelion greens..... [FLUSHED FACE] 

Needless to say I skipped the overpriced weeds and went for the endive and escarole instead [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]


----------



## Jacqui

$4 for dandelions? I think I see a business I should get into.


----------



## T33's Torts

Tank isn't interested in food yet.  Tomorrow is going to be hot, so we should see him out and about!


----------



## Barista5261

Jacqui said:


> $4 for dandelions? I think I see a business I should get into.



I know, right?! 

My fiancÃ© and I were making up rough drafts of what we want our veggie and fruit garden to look like, needless to say it will be organic and tort friendly, if there were more tort owners by where he lives, I would TOTALLY start a tort fruit/veggie/succulent stand.


----------



## Jacqui

That would be a fun place to either own or to shop at.


----------



## Barista5261

Haha maybe that'll be my retirement business. And between my fiancee's mom and I, we drink enough coffee to use the grounds to mix into the soil to be a natural fertilizer [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][HOT BEVERAGE]ï¸


----------



## Jacqui

I have never tried that for fertilizer, but then again I don't have any grounds to try.  Do they work well?


----------



## T33's Torts

Mmmm... coffee.........


----------



## Barista5261

Oh yes. I would never think it, but coffee grounds are REALLY good for plants. At work, we save coffee grounds by the garbage can full for people to pick up and use in their garden. If y'all have a Starbucks in your neighborhood, stop in next time you pass it and ask if they have any coffee grounds they can give you. At my store we fill up 30 gal trash bags and give them away. Once you have some, just mix some into the soil. 

I had a Meyer lemon tree I planted with the coffee grounds soil, and when it came time to pick the fruit, you could smell the coffee through the lemon rind


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui, you have such a romantic man, I am so happy for you. My hubbie never turns down the bed for me but he does do some other sweet stuff - though I don't think he is aware of it. 

Well Yvonne, I decided Monday could start late. I texted my boss and stayed in bed an extra 2 hours. I have a great boss. 

Temps got into the 40's today, still overcast with periodic rain.


----------



## T33's Torts

We has fried chicken.  

Look who poked his head out!



A few friends came over and we sat and just stared at him. He was probably like ":-/:huh: Weird peoples"


----------



## sibi

Hey Tif, how much does he weigh?


----------



## T33's Torts

A lot! More than I can carry. Easily over 80lbs... Probably around 90, 95 pounds.


Pictures dont do that guy justice! If he comes out tomorrow, I'll take a picture next to a ruler.


----------



## sibi

I'm already loving this guy!!! Can't wait!!!



tffnytorts said:


> A lot! More than I can carry. Easily over 80lbs... Probably around 90, 95 pounds.
> 
> 
> Pictures dont do that guy justice! If he comes out tomorrow, I'll take a picture next to a ruler.


----------



## T33's Torts

Wayyyyy ahead of ya! He's awesome! I'm going to leave some food outside his door tomorrow morning. Maybe he'll come out to investigate.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're watching, â€œMommy Dearest" right now!!!


We're watching, â€œMommy Dearest" right now!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm watching Good Eats with Alton Brown. He's so funny! Makes me hungry! Ahhhh

I just ate a gigantic bowl of ice cream.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Earlier tonight, Karen said to me that she wished we has some ice cream. Looks like this guy is going into town tomorrow.


----------



## T33's Torts

You should've gone tonight! Sheesh! When a woman wants ice cream, you GET THE DANG ICE CREAM.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Naw. We're both already in our comfy clothes for the night. If I'd done that, she'd figure it was dues for something I did wrong that she didn't know about. LOL.


----------



## T33's Torts

Well, have you done something suspicious? 

Speaking of suspicious, I moved the mystery cactus outside and got a thorn into my arm.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy, that's kinda how things go in my house too LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I do the bulk of the shopping for food here. She will be very pleased tomorrow night when she has her Magnum ice cream bar for dessert. Speaking of dinner, I may need to cook a roast for dinner. Just sounds good. We've been eating a lot of chicken, other than the lasagna.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*




ijmccollum said:


> Jacqui, you have such a romantic man, I am so happy for you. My hubbie never turns down the bed for me but he does do some other sweet stuff - though I don't think he is aware of it.
> 
> Well Yvonne, I decided Monday could start late. I texted my boss and stayed in bed an extra 2 hours. I have a great boss.
> 
> Temps got into the 40's today, still overcast with periodic rain.



Jeff has his romantic moments, but he's not real romantic. Like when he saw a double rainbow, that was when he offically asked me to marriy him. He is not a huge fan of Mexican, but when he comes home for any time he makes sure that we go eat at my favorite Mexican food place. A walk means holding hands. Just not the flowers, candy and candles sort of guy.


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> Jeff has his romantic moments, but he's not real romantic. Like when he saw a double rainbow, that was when he offically asked me to marriy him. He is not a huge fan of Mexican, but when he comes home for any time he makes sure that we go eat at my favorite Mexican food place. A walk means holding hands. Just not the flowers, candy and candles sort of guy.



Kinda sounds like my guy, all though I do get flowers every valentines day. My son on the other hand, a true romantic--don't know where he got it from but his wife is one lucky little woman.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff just doesn't really "get" holidays, as in understand them I guess is a good way to put it. They just don't have real meaning to him. I tend to be more into holidays, but not as much as I use to be I guess. I don't do all the decorating and cooking I once did, but I still want family together. If we are together during or right a day or two away from a holiday, then Jeff does something for it but that rarely happens.

Now my two sons and for that matter my two daughters were taught by me to be romantic along with thoughtful.  Not just the holiday, but the small every day ones including making the special meals for no reason at all except to show your love sorts of things. Plus my youngest son's girlfriend makes sure he knows when he is stating to slack off.  Not just with their special people, but even sharing with friends, family, coworkers and random folks in the neighborhood. A lot like Kerryann in here seems to be.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning everyone! *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Tif. Ever figure out who brought the cactus?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah. I'm 99% positive Derek did. 

This morning I opened Tank's cage up, top and door. So now we wait. If I get home and no tortoise is in sight, we have success! As bait, I'm leaving out half an apple, part of a cactus pad, and two leaves of lettuce.


----------



## Jacqui

He should be getting restless and wanting to get outside by now I would think.


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats why I keep leaving the top door up. That way he gets sunlight, and can prepare for his giant self to move beyond the house. Today is supposed to be 75Â°, so hopefully he'll make his way out.


----------



## Jacqui

I have faith in him.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh!! And I found a picture of little Derek! Gahhh!! So much blackmail ability!


----------



## Jacqui

He was cute. Reminds me a bit of Beaver from Leave it to Beaver.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah!!!!  I hear Tank scratching around, but I'm afraid if I go outside he'll get scared and pull in.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Jacqui

Company gone?


----------



## AZtortMom

He will be coming in tonight


----------



## Jacqui

oopppsss my bad.


----------



## AZtortMom

All good [THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## Yvonne G

Morning everyone!

Today is spray Round-Up day for me.

Its a shame that I have this built-in aversion to weeds growing in front of my property at the street. I live on a corner, and have about an acre, so I have quite a bit of frontage. It has to be clean, smooth dirt with nothing growing on it. The shame part of my aversion to weeds is that the side of the property is covered with filarree. Filaree is great tortoise food. But I'm just itchin' to get out there with my sprayer!


----------



## Jacqui

What's filarree like?


----------



## Yvonne G

It's the one who's seed pod looks like a dragon. Then as the pod matures it twists into a curly cue. The plant is sometimes called crane's bill. Here's a picture:

http://www.360-adventures.com/good-cop---bad-cop/blog-7/

Looking at that picture reminded me that puncture vine is also good eating. Puncture vine comes from Africa and is a staple over their for the tortoises.


----------



## Jacqui

I love the description by the link.


----------



## Jacqui

Myoldest daughter (#2 child) is moving back to the area from NM. She should arrive by bus tomorrow night. Will be nice having all my brats within an hour and a half drive.


----------



## AZtortMom

That is really nice


----------



## Yvonne G

What was she doing in New Mexico?


----------



## Jacqui

Her jerk... ummm I mean her boyfriend, wanted to go back there and live as he had friends and family in the area. They had been living in MO were she had attended college and chose to live after graduation. They have lived in NM for a couple of years.


----------



## Yvonne G

So, is she leaving the jerky BF behind?


----------



## Jacqui

Yeppers!


What I mean is...  sadly she seems to have finally decided to give up on that relationship and come back to where she has friends and family. I feel so sad that things just did not work out. 


... I suddenly feel like I just spit out a fur ball....


----------



## T33's Torts

WOOHOO!!!! Success!!!!! Big ole Tank walked out of the house!


There will more pictures on Tank's sulcata thread.


----------



## Jacqui

Next you will be worrying about getting him back in the house.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yay!![TURTLE][THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## Jacqui

Did he eat his bribes?


----------



## T33's Torts

Nope. Weird, huh? He's plopped his big butt next to my shed. But not until after ramming a hile through my hedge.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Next you will be worrying about getting him back in the house.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next you will be worrying about getting him back in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly.
Click to expand...


*faceplam* I'm hoping he'll make his way into it on his own. If not, some serious bribery is going down at sunset.


----------



## Jacqui

Bribery has worked so well with this little fella already.


----------



## T33's Torts

He's stubborn! 

"I came out because i wanted to not because you ask me."


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's been a beautiful day in these parts today. 65+. The human house was 80ish. I was sweating just sitting here. Partial clouds. 
Hey, at the bottom of the hill, 80 acres of prime pasture with some harvestable fir trees and river frontage is for sale. Big ol' farmhouse and barn. If interested, it's only $850,000. As a bonus, one of the neighbors is a tortoise ranching cowboy. Pretty good guy too.


----------



## Jacqui

He's a sulcata what did you expect?


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats a pretty darn good deal. 80 acres, huh?... Now if only it was in Southern California!


----------



## ijmccollum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey, at the bottom of the hill, 80 acres of prime pasture with some harvestable fir trees and river frontage is for sale. Big ol' farmhouse and barn. If interested, it's only $850,000. As a bonus, one of the neighbors is a tortoise ranching cowboy. Pretty good guy too.



Sounds like a deal, wish I could jump on it. 

Need more pics of Tank, he is such a beast, love it. 

Side note, the kids are coming up for dinner. I made chicken curry, can't wait for dinner.....and of course my baby grand-baby.


----------



## T33's Torts

"Darn it!!! I knew I shouldn't have eaten that last doughnut! 
Someone cover me- my *ss is on the line!"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's the satellite shot. Top of pictures shows the white road boundary, bottom boundary is the dark line which is the river.


----------



## T33's Torts

Where'd everyone go?


----------



## Kerryann

Hi I have been in an audit all week. Today I wore my tortoise socks. Are they lucky? Maybe? Actually the audit has been enjoyable. I'm weird yes.


Tank is very cute.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany,
How's it going with Tank going to bed tonight?
Kerryann,
Internal program audit testing for future release or client program audit?


----------



## T33's Torts

Tank hasn't budged.


I tossed a towel over him. There's just no way to move him.....


----------



## ijmccollum

tffnytorts said:


> Tank hasn't budged.
> 
> 
> I tossed a towel over him. There's just no way to move him.....





And chances he won't till he is ready.....teehee, Tank.


----------



## T33's Torts

Probably not! Thats the down side..  Oh well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You've no wild critters in your area? Raccoons and possums are just about everywhere now.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cats. No possum or raccoons. Cats. Haven't seen any in a few weeks, but I've got a gun, and I'm a pretty good shot. Who needs sleep anyway?!?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

One of those lounge patio chairs and you're good to go.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yesterday, I actually got a beach lounge chair.  With a little umbrella attached. 
A few pots of coffee and I'm good!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Perfect!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Right!? I've got this! 

Plus the neighbor's cat is really sweet, except for the fact that it does this thing where she poops under my car.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As long as not in your car, I'm thinking it's cool. Weird, but cool.


----------



## T33's Torts

Her owner made me promise not to shoot her kitty. So I aim at the shed and the noise scares her off. I used to use a water gun, but thats no fun.


----------



## ijmccollum

Our feral cats are mountain lions. The deer droppings in the back garden bode for visitation. Good thing Scout spends the evenings in, even if he is a 75 lb animal we are quite attached to him and don't want encounters. Can I just say that large feline screams outside the bedroom window is un-nerving?


----------



## T33's Torts

The cats here all have homes. Mostly. There's a white one that I saw once, no tags.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm not sure people really know that blood curdling scream that a cougar lets loose with. Karen said it sounded like a women being stabbed. Nothing like what Disney would have us believe.


----------



## ijmccollum

Don't see too many outside kitties here.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm not sure people really know that blood curdling scream that a cougar lets loose with. Karen said it sounded like a women being stabbed. Nothing like what Disney would have us believe.



Def sounds like a woman being murdered.....and man are they silent stalkers.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cougar you say? 

Yeah I'm not sure I've ever seen one in person... I've seen a panther when we went camping. Hmm... New mission perhaps.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For us, the best thing is we've plenty of deer, and they're shy around people.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm thinking the wildest thing in Los Angeles are the drivers or the ""adult"" clubs downtown..... Weird... very weird.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Can you say, â€œNorth Hollywierd"?


Hollywierd? Spellcheck is funny sometimes. North Hollywood.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

TIFFANY!!! What's that??? Physic ! LOL.


Ha! You fell asleep. 
So today I got Karen's ice cream bars while in town. Here it is midnight and I've got a hankering for something like Cheetos. Dang it all. Old tortilla chips and microwaved cheese it isâ€¦


----------



## sibi

Good morning everyone! It's drizzling her and my bones are hurting again. I have my appointment with the orthopedic doctor today. I wonder what he's gonna say about my elbows. Also, the lump in my neck went away. I guess it was a swollen lymph node due to some infection; only, I don't know what infection it could have been. 

All in all, I'm up real early this morning. That's what happens when I go to bed at 11 p.m.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning to you all and it is time for me to go to bed.

You have a great day.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning and good night to those sleeping opposite hours from me.*

Sibi I hope your Dr appt goes well. You said it was getting smaller, is it still small?


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi everyone. Yes Ken. I felled asleep. I have dropped any nocturnal tendencies after I discovered caffeine and its lag. I actually fell asleep on the couch, and now my back hurt.


----------



## ijmccollum

I love spring, all the birds are returning.


----------



## T33's Torts

The birds here never left. A few of them are very LOUD.


----------



## sibi

Yes. I could hardly feel it now, although, it's still there. But, then again, it should be there; after all, it's a lymph node LOL



Jacqui said:


> *Good morning and good night to those sleeping opposite hours from me.*
> 
> Sibi I hope your Dr appt goes well. You said it was getting smaller, is it still small?


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Sibi! *waves* 
Well, according to the blue lump next to the shed, Tank is still in his corner.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone *waves*
Tiff how's the blue bump doing?
Sibi I hope you feel better


----------



## sibi

Tif, in CA, were you not affected at all with the harsh winter most of the country experienced last month? Here in Florida, most of us never experienced two weeks in a row of freezing temps. Certainly, I did not see or hear birds, not even the winter birds that are always seen during the winter months here.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good. He hasn't eaten, and hasnt exactly explored yet. He went from point A straight to point B. House to bush, then walked about two feet to snuggle with the shed.


Sibi, it wasnt that cold (39Â° was the lowest) but we got almost 14" of rain. And it was ridiculously windy. I mean, SoCal had a TORNADO warning... what the heck.


The dumb birds stayed through it all. Their refuge is my big tree. They have like 12 nests in it.


----------



## sibi

Thanks! I'm on my computer this morning, and it's so much easier to chat with you guys again. Also, I have the hired help with the torts. So, I don't have to get up early to soak and clean up after them. I can take care of Baby Runt, feed her, spoil her, and then go out and fee the other two. What a relief it's been for me especially with the joint pains.


AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone *waves*
> Tiff how's the blue bump doing?
> Sibi I hope you feel better




Oh my! Since when did So. Calf get tornadoes? The birds were definitely confused. They didn't know whether to stay or leave LOL I could see them now (Picture this: birds spinning like a windmill on twigs of your large tree) Hahaha.....



tffnytorts said:


> Good. He hasn't eaten, and hasnt exactly explored yet. He went from point A straight to point B. House to bush, then walked about two feet to snuggle with the shed.
> 
> 
> Sibi, it wasnt that cold (39Â° was the lowest) but we got almost 14" of rain. And it was ridiculously windy. I mean, SoCal had a TORNADO warning... what the heck.
> 
> 
> The dumb birds stayed through it all. Their refuge is my big tree. They have like 12 nests in it.


----------



## Barista5261

Morning all! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]

I made a new friend this morning 





That's my fiancÃ©e's mom's chihuahua Pablo. I don't think he wants me to get up to go work on the chicken house. 

And this rain needs to go away so I can let my sullies out in the yard.


----------



## T33's Torts

Aww! Looks like my aunt's dog! This is Remi:


Aww! Looks like my aunt's dog! This is Remi:


----------



## Barista5261

Awwwwwwww! Pablo is well on his way to having fuzzy ears like that [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

Usually her ears are down-ish. Remi is part terrier and part terror. She's a yapper. 
We call her a rat dog.


----------



## sibi

Awwww.....they do both look alike. They're so cute.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cute puppies [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## Yvonne G

For Tank's sake, you need to get him used to going back into the house at night. If I can do it, you certainly can do it. Dudley weighs over 100lbs. It may sound mean to some of you, but upon the occasion that Dudley doesn't go back into his house at night, I have to turn him on his back and slide him back to his house. I don't allow any of my tortoises to spend the night outside, for their safety. They go into their house and I close the door.

The longer you allow him to spend the night outside, its a habit he's going to get into.


----------



## Jacqui

It's snowing here.


----------



## sibi

When do you expect to see better weather? It's about 50 ish here. Too cold for my toes



Jacqui said:


> It's snowing here.


----------



## Jacqui

Tomorrow it should be 50 here too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got overcast light drizzle today of 56.7Â° but the tortoise house is 88.3Â° and they've yet to open the door. It's still early for them though. They'll get up about 11:00 am.


----------



## Jacqui

I told my daughter the snow was here welcome home gift.  This snow seems a bit wetter then the rest of the snows have been so far this year.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Makita just opened the house door. She's got her head out looking around to determine if it's worth going out yet.


----------



## Jacqui

What has she decided? In or Out?

Sibi so this second person is working out well?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

She is out and about grazing. Of the outside Sulcatas, she is by far the most regular when it comes to daily grazing.


But she had the sense not to try grazing in the snow! That was Stanley.


----------



## Jacqui

Was Stanley able to find anything not snow covered?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not that I'm aware of. It was cold out, so from in the warmth of our house, I just watched to make sure he went back in.


----------



## Jacqui

Looks like our snow has stopped now that it has a nice layer covering the ground.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Makita has headed back in now. She seems to have received enough graze and rain this morning.


----------



## Jacqui

Looks around at the very quiet chat thread....


----------



## Yvonne G

**Yvonne jumps out at Jacqui and yells, 

*BOO!!!!!*​


----------



## T33's Torts

Double post- my bad.


----------



## T33's Torts

OMG!!!! 
Tank came out! He ate a head of romaine, about 3 handfuls of Mazuri, a stack of hay and trimmed all my grass! 
AND he won't pull in anymore! I pat his shell and he just kept walking! He still doesn't like hands near his face, so I haven't tried his arms. 
He came right up to the glass too!! 

Yvonne, I know. I tried today to move him, and I can as long has he doesn't fight me. If he tries to walk the other way, there's no way I can stop him. So- there's a new plan in place for Derek to swing by after his work hours (6pm-ish) and help me push him into the house.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I tried that last night with Tiffany, Yvonne, but she kept sleeping.


----------



## Yvonne G

So, early on in my marriage, with three young kids, a job and not much money, every payday I would buy a couple of the decanter collectible Avon bottles. I never used the product, but collected the bottles. Some I left in the box it came in, some I tossed the box (wish I hadn't done that).

Jump forward 50 years and needing more space in the linen closet, I grabbed a handful of the bottles out of one of the 4 large cardboard boxes they're stored in, went on EBay and looked up how much my bottles are selling for.

What a disappointment. I put us in the hole back in those days, limited us to hot dogs, macaroni and cheese or beans just so I could collect something that might be worth a bit of $$ in my old age.

Of the handful I looked up, they ranged from $10 down to $1.95. For cripes sake! I paid more than that for them. How discouraging.

And I still need more room in my linen closet.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany,
Please tell me it goes without saying that you will be protecting your sliding door, right?


Yvonne, 
Did you have the completed listings only switched on?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany,
> Please tell me it goes without saying that you will be protecting your sliding door, right?



Yes! Yes. Yes. Yes. Bricks are in place. The scratching noise was HORRIBLE!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yvonne,
> Did you have the completed listings only switched on?



I have no idea. I'm not eBay-literate.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ideally, with Tank, as the evening progresses and with the help of a cactus delivery boy, if you just put his front part of his shell in the house, he'll go in on his own. This is how I trained mine, and after a week or so, they all got it and now go in on their own before sundown or just when they get cold after grazing. Make up a freezable dinner type thing for Darren as payment for his help. 
Lima beans and ham, chili, chicken pot pieâ€¦you know, something he can look forward to.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm hoping Tank will figure out his way tonight. Currently, he is investigating my lawn chairs.


As we speak, one chair is being pushed to the right.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne,
I've some estate amber necklaces from my mother that I wanted to value to sell. Completed listings gave me prices from .99 to $12,000. Needless to say, I'm not lucky enough to have four of the $12,000 ones. I'm thinking mine are closer to the $100 ones. So I've not listed them.


----------



## T33's Torts

Chair is knocked over. 

Time to move those to the people yard I suppose..


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne I have a spare bathroom at the other place full of all those Avon bottles my Mom saved thinking some day they would have value. I never bothered to look them up and after you doing yours it seems there may be no reason to do so. 

Tif, sounds like he is making himself at home.


----------



## T33's Torts

I hope he is Jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds a bit like he is training you too.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah... I moved all the chairs.


----------



## ijmccollum

tffnytorts said:


> OMG!!!!
> Tank came out! He ate a head of romaine, about 3 handfuls of Mazuri, a stack of hay and trimmed all my grass!
> AND he won't pull in anymore! I pat his shell and he just kept walking! He still doesn't like hands near his face, so I haven't tried his arms.
> He came right up to the glass too!!
> 
> Yvonne, I know. I tried today to move him, and I can as long has he doesn't fight me. If he tries to walk the other way, there's no way I can stop him. So- there's a new plan in place for Derek to swing by after his work hours (6pm-ish) and help me push him into the house.



Oh man, he is soooo awesome.


----------



## T33's Torts

He pushed over my cactus pot. *sighs* 
He ate the cactus too. Poor plant didnt even see it coming.


----------



## ijmccollum

You know, I am thinking that the force that CherryBomb butts me with is pretty strong and he's just a little guy......if Tank head butts you, he could take you out.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The cactus probably looked at him funny. That happened with an aloe in with Little Ricky. All was harmony and pachouli oil, then one dayâ€¦BAMMâ€¦no more aloe.


Tiffany, how goes the battle?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany,
> How's it going with Tank going to bed tonight?
> Kerryann,
> Internal program audit testing for future release or client program audit?



Client legal controls audit




Cowboy_Ken said:


> For us, the best thing is we've plenty of deer, and they're shy around people.



The deer around here will stare you down... Like yea I'm eating your tree, you gonna step to me punk.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ohâ€¦that sucks. It's so much funner when it's a no released prerelease audit. No client breathing down yer neck with unrealistic expectations?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tffnytorts said:


> The birds here never left. A few of them are very LOUD.



Birds?? I forgot what they are like.




Yvonne G said:


> So, early on in my marriage, with three young kids, a job and not much money, every payday I would buy a couple of the decanter collectible Avon bottles. I never used the product, but collected the bottles. Some I left in the box it came in, some I tossed the box (wish I hadn't done that).
> 
> Jump forward 50 years and needing more space in the linen closet, I grabbed a handful of the bottles out of one of the 4 large cardboard boxes they're stored in, went on EBay and looked up how much my bottles are selling for.
> 
> What a disappointment. I put us in the hole back in those days, limited us to hot dogs, macaroni and cheese or beans just so I could collect something that might be worth a bit of $$ in my old age.
> 
> Of the handful I looked up, they ranged from $10 down to $1.95. For cripes sake! I paid more than that for them. How discouraging.
> 
> And I still need more room in my linen closet.



That really stinks


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For us, the best thing is we've plenty of deer, and they're shy around people.



The deer around here will stare you down... Like yea I'm eating your tree, you gonna step to me punk.
[/quote]

I meant the cougars are shy around people. During the rut, the bucks will drop their heads towards your headlights on the highway. 2 days ago, I made Ava's morning. When I got her up and let her out the back door, two doe were standing in the back yard not 20 ft. from her. She was all, â€œYou're the best dad ever! I'll be good all day now!" Lasted about 30 minutes.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tffnytorts said:


> He pushed over my cactus pot. *sighs*
> He ate the cactus too. Poor plant didnt even see it coming.



That is hilarious, the same thing happened here yesterday only it was my schnauzer Ozzie. I was sure it was Cici until Ozzie took a drink of water and was Mr dirt beard.
I wish I could have a Sulcata.


So Henry is growing a plant in his tank and I have been letting it go. It has to come out this weekend because it's a tomato plant. What a little gardener.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

â€œThis week on Henry the Gardener" Henry dispels the myths of difficult tomato plantingâ€¦


----------



## T33's Torts

I have to dig up my tomato plant.  

Mr. Cactus Deliverer came over and lugged Tank into the house. I made mac and cheese.  We ate and then watched a turtle eat crickets.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good. Is a healthy crush developing,or is that too yucky to ask at this point


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm not sure "healthy" is the word. 

Is it normal for Russians to walk with one leg moving faster than the rest? I'm worried about the last rescue. His shell rot is crazy bad and his legs act up.


I've already blown WAY too much $ at the vet with this guy. Limbs stop working and BAM. There goes my pay check.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany,
I'll have to get back to you on the leg deal. Sparked something, it's just not complete in the old brain. Ok?


----------



## T33's Torts

Got it. I dont know whats up with this guy. He's nuts, eats like a hog and paces the enclosure. Sometimes one leg just springs forward.


----------



## sibi

Tif, 
Is this what I have to look forward to in two years? Tank is gonna be a handful. My two year olds are definitely getting to be stronger personalities. Beasty Boy follows me around every time I go into his pen. Yesterday, I sat down on the floor to feed him, and he tried climbing on my legs and tried to bite my arm. I'm gonna have to show him who's boss!

My boys want to jump on Baby Runt every time they see her. My poor baby girl don't have the slightest idea what these boys have in mind. She is kept separated from them when I let them graze, but they know she's there. I was gonna put her in the shed with the boys in her own pen, but now I think Beasty Boy may ram through the thick wooden dresser I have prepared for her. What else can I do? These boys are still babies themselves. How could they be so horny at that age?

Tif, tell me more about your Russian rescue. Do you suspect MBD? He may have some nerve damage to that one leg.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



sibi said:


> How could they be so horny at that age?



*laughs awkwardly*
Ha... ha ha....
I have a handful of Russians in the same area. They're all male. Things happen.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm just staying quite during this, â€œteenage male horniness" discussion. 
(Wondering why the moms never trusted me. Liked me well enough, trust? Never!)


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay Ken. Have fun with that.


----------



## sibi

That's what I'm talking about! 

I've got to protect My baby girl from these animals.

Hey Cowboy, are 2 year olds ready to procreate?




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm just staying quite during this, â€œteenage male horniness" discussion.
> (Wondering why the moms never trusted me. Liked me well enough, trust? Never!)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi,
The act? Sure. The conclusion ? I'm thinking not.


----------



## Jacqui

* Good morning people (and tortoises) *


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> * Good morning people (and tortoises) *



Good Morning to you..................

Good night for me.......

Once again....You all have a great day.


----------



## Jacqui

Good night and I hope your trip is being productive.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning everyone! 
The Tank door is open.


----------



## Jacqui

So how badly did Tank nail the cactus?


----------



## T33's Torts

Pretty badly. There's nothing left to regrow. He left the dirt and roots. I dont think cacti can form for roots, but I potted them anyway.


----------



## Jacqui

Poor cactus. Are you going to find out where the first one came from and get a few more (and then keep them away from Tank?)


----------



## T33's Torts

I have a few more already (I had them growing from when I almost got an aldabra).
I've generally figured out that Derek was the cactus deliverer.


----------



## Jacqui

Ah okay.


----------



## T33's Torts

How in the heck does dirt get ON TOP of him?!



Silly sulcata.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

They have skills.


Mad ninja skills.


----------



## Jacqui

That happens when they dig with their front feet to toss things onto their backs. It's a good skill because it helps them to place mud onto their backs to cool off. No doubt to help blend into surroundings too. Mine only do it when taking their mud wallows. I love watching them do it, it's comical.


----------



## sibi

Mine do it when they soak... every time. I thought they were trying to swim when theta were babies Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Toying with applying for this job, but they want a resume. Something which I have never done and reading in all the sites just gets me more confused. What the heck happened to just doing an application and then actually talking to each other about a job?


----------



## ascott

> Toying with applying for this job, but they want a resume. Something which I have never done and reading in all the sites just gets me more confused. What the heck happened to just doing an application and then actually talking to each other about a job?



Jacqui, the best thing I learned when applying for a job online is to read the requirements for the position, then cut and paste part of the key words they use in describing duties and be sure to place that in the section of your app/resume that shares your experience....most sites use a computer generated program that is designed to scan through all the applicants and it will only pull out candidates that have these key words/phrases in their resume/application....otherwise the computer never even selects a person....no matter the experience.

If the computer does not select you as part of the group to offer up to the human resource rep...then there is little chance to be called for an interview....kinda lousy, but is so.

Good luck lady...now I am going to go back to wandering the Forum hallways before I have to go get ready for work....have a great day dear.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone *waves*


----------



## Yvonne G

What kind of job, Jacqui. Something like what you did last year in the nursery?

Well, folks, I spent a very enjoyable day. Yesterday I was looking for some old photograph albums from when I was first married. I looked high and low...came across stuff that gave me the idea I need to get a big bag going for the Goodwill. During my search, I found a little leather bound Physician's Visiting List:








My father's mother used it as a diary one year when she took a vacation from her home in Oregon to Minneapolis. She spent the summer from June 16, 1936 to September 11, 1936 in Mnpls, staying at her mom's house. She very faithfully wrote a one page entry every day that she was there. I guess she must have been away from Mnpls for quite a while, because every day was filled with visits to and from old friends and relatives, dinners and outings. She drank two or three beers in every entry, and almost every single dinner was fried chicken. She wrote on the July 9th entry that it was her birthday (Mine is july 7) and that got me to wondering when she was born. So when I was finished reading the diary, I took a look with Google's help trying to find her. She was born in 1889 and died in 1944. Ancestry.com also had a picture of her holding my older cousin, Darla:







And that got me to thinking about other family members, so I searched for her husband. Here's a picture of the handsome devil she married in 1909:






I show you these pictures so you can understand how I got to be so beautiful! I come from good German stock! 


(I realized after I'd torn the linen closet, my bedroom closets and various other storage spaces apart that I gave the photo albums to my son in Texas)


----------



## Jacqui

Thanks for the tip Angela!

Yvonne you had me laughing at the fact that AFTER tearing everything apart you remembered you don't even have it any more.  I swear we are related.  

The job would have been with a Vet supply place. My daughter got the last job they had right now, so I have time to try to figure out the resume stuff. I am just not good at selling myself. Too shy I think.

Oh yeah, I got to spend some time with my daughter who just moved back. Took her to lunch (Mexican of course! ) and then to WalMart to get her a few things (and me catfood of course!  ).


----------



## Jacqui

About 15 months ago, I took in three female RES (red eared sliders). I only take in females and do not have any males, so we don't make more RES. Last winter one (or more) of these females kept popping out eggs. I never saw any eggs all summer and now today guess what, another egg.


----------



## T33's Torts

Do they ever hatch?


Tank is munching on grass. I made mazuri tacos, and he ate 5. He eats A LOT.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yum! Mazuri tacos [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Do they ever hatch?



I never give them a chance. I have no idea if they were in with a male at any point.


----------



## T33's Torts

That makes sense. Do you eventually adopt out the adults?


----------



## Jacqui

Normally they stay here forever. 

Is that the new Mazuri?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep! It smells HORRIBLE. The Russians and little sullies won't touch it. Tank will only eat it in Tacos. I'm going to make a patty for tomorrow


----------



## AZtortMom

I hope my kidlets like the new stuff because they love the old stuff


----------



## Yvonne G

tffnytorts said:


> Yep! It smells HORRIBLE. The Russians and little sullies won't touch it. Tank will only eat it in Tacos. I'm going to make a patty for tomorrow



I recently bought some of the red tortoise food that's supposed to be as good as Mazuri, just a small bag in case they didn't like it. When I opened the bag to feed it, PHEW! It smelled so rancid! I didn't want to feed rancid food to the tortoises, so I tossed it. So I guess now I'll never know if they like it or not. It was around $20 including shipping for a small bag. Too much money to try again.


----------



## Jacqui

Mine for the most part are luke warm on it. I must say I prefer the look of the old Mazuri.


----------



## T33's Torts

I had a long day of Tank watching.  I made (WAY TOO MUCH) spaghetti for the tank carrier and I. Anyone want some?


----------



## AZtortMom

*raising hand* Me me!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Where'd everyone go? 

Tank has been moved, mover has gone home and tiffany is tired.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> â€œThis week on Henry the Gardener" Henry dispels the myths of difficult tomato plantingâ€¦



Yes he did, he's a real green scale




sibi said:


> Tif,
> Is this what I have to look forward to in two years? Tank is gonna be a handful. My two year olds are definitely getting to be stronger personalities. Beasty Boy follows me around every time I go into his pen. Yesterday, I sat down on the floor to feed him, and he tried climbing on my legs and tried to bite my arm. I'm gonna have to show him who's boss!
> 
> My boys want to jump on Baby Runt every time they see her. My poor baby girl don't have the slightest idea what these boys have in mind. She is kept separated from them when I let them graze, but they know she's there. I was gonna put her in the shed with the boys in her own pen, but now I think Beasty Boy may ram through the thick wooden dresser I have prepared for her. What else can I do? These boys are still babies themselves. How could they be so horny at that age?
> 
> Tif, tell me more about your Russian rescue. Do you suspect MBD? He may have some nerve damage to that one leg.



I ask myself the same question about Henry. He catches a smell of Betty and he's like a ram rod.


I had a fiasco in the morning but my training all day was fantastic.


----------



## T33's Torts

Sibi, I just now saw the question about the Russians. I'm positive he's MBD free. He passed a large amount of almosy solid urates today, and his leg is normal again. The wait continues.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tffnytorts said:


> Where'd everyone go?
> 
> Tank has been moved, mover has gone home and tiffany is tired.



I made pasta too


----------



## T33's Torts

I made enough to feed an army.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning or good night depending on where in the world you are. *


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning everyone! *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Tif!

This morning on the little dogs' walk, I was pleasantly pleased to see the robins have returned.  They are one of the first signs that spring is slowly headed our way.


----------



## T33's Torts

My flowers bloomed, and Tank thought they tasted quite nice too.


----------



## Jacqui

What kind of flowers were they?


----------



## T33's Torts

Its a type of Sedum. Its just like the little yellow ones on the big bush.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Ken! What's the weather like in Oregon?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think today 20% chance of rain. It's 48ish right now. We got dumped on the last two days. Wind/rain. 5day outlook shows today being the only real rain free day.


----------



## T33's Torts

EEK! Rain! I definitely don't miss that. The ground is still shloshy. Thats not a word. Oh well..


----------



## Jacqui

Morning/night Mr Ken. How was work?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui,
I'm not doing that job any longer. The work was the type I'd done 25 yrs or so ago, and it turns out in the amount of time, your body changes. It's all good.


----------



## T33's Torts

I kind of assumed you we're no longer nocturnal. They changed my Big5 schedule. Now its on MONDAYS right after my last class ends. :dodgy:


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, I can so understand that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When, after two weeks, my BIL asked how the job was going, I responded with, â€œIt reaffirms why I made a career change 25 yrs ago to get off the production floor!" LOL


----------



## T33's Torts

At least you know what NOT to do... again.


----------



## Jacqui

Atleast you gave it a good try.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Jacqui

Hi! Good morning to you, too!


----------



## Jacqui

Ever wonder what tortoises really think about humans?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Too deep for Friday morning.


----------



## AZtortMom

That we are strange long legged, creatures that feed them and take care of them [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

I wanna paint and it's just a bit too cold and a bit too humid to do so. *pout pout pout!*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm sitting in the sun with everyone out grazing, listening to David Allen Coeâ€¦


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like a nice way to spend a bit of time.


----------



## sibi

I'm home looking at Law & Order Special Victims Unit. My arms are shot, so, here I am.


----------



## Jacqui

I think I might like that series.

I couldn't help myself, I went out and painted on gate a bit. Between the wind and the damp, it sure felt colder then the 44 is says it is. Now I feel better that I got to do atleast a tiny tiny bit of painting this week.


----------



## Jacqui

*silently sneaks in looking around corners and under chairs* That Yvonne is a sneaky devil and she likes to pop out and scare folks.


----------



## Yvonne G

*BOO!!!!!*​


----------



## AZtortMom

[FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## Yvonne G

See???? I scared AZtortMOM's words right off the page!!! 

***blows on fingernails of right hand and shines them on her chest!!***


----------



## Jacqui

Look Yvonne, you made Noel faint dead away without uttering a single sound!! :0




Yvonne G said:


> See???? I scared AZtortMOM's words right off the page!!!
> 
> ***blows on fingernails of right hand and shines them on her chest!!***



You big mean bully!! Poor lady here she comes to this forum for some fun and laughs and this is how a Mod treats her!




*secretly gives Yvonne a high five*


----------



## AZtortMom

Huh? What?! *shaking head and standing back up* hey guys [WHITE SMILING FACE]ï¸


----------



## Jacqui

Ummm you might want to wipe your rear off, it's a bit dusty from the fall.


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh thanks [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][THUMBS UP SIGN]*wiping myself off* I need to keep an eye on you two...


----------



## Jacqui

ME???!!! What did I do? It was Yvonne who scared ya.


----------



## AZtortMom

[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] you two are thick as thieves..[WINKING FACE]


----------



## Jacqui

Us???


----------



## AZtortMom

LOL!  exactly!


----------



## Jacqui

Getting to know Yvonne has been a blessing to me... even though she leads me into trouble ALL the time. Now where did my hallo go to this time...


----------



## AZtortMom

*pointing to it sitting on top of Jacqui's horns* right there [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

What a nice friendship. 

Its okay Noel, I'll take your side.  

So my Tank- mover's house is being exterminated this weekend, so SLUMBER PARTY!


----------



## AZtortMom

Thanks Tiff [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD] I think it's great that they are great friends. 

I love hearing the daily adventures of Mr Tank [TURTLE][TWO HEARTS]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's nice enough here today that I've opened windows for the first time in what seems like 4 months. Torts are still out basking and grazing, (well, Little Ricky had to go back in.) but the big kids are living it. Rain forecast for the next 5 days but still gonna be mid-50's. All good.


----------



## T33's Torts

Tank had a very slow day. He peed a river and scared my neighbor. 
Terry (an older man, not fluent in English) asked me if I got a big turtle.  He said that he saw it and thought it was a rock, but then it started walking!


----------



## Jacqui

Just took the puppy out and the wind has picked up, temps dropped, and there is a very fine rain/sleet coming down. 

Don't tell her, but Yvonne is my bestest friend. Just wished we lived close enough to be real life friends.  I am just one of those folks who never learned how to make friends, even though I always wanted a bunch of them. The lady behind me is the closest thing to a real life friend I have and that makes me really sad.


----------



## T33's Torts

I dont socialize well. I was SUPER anti social as a little kid, and now I would say I have social anxiety. People bug me.


----------



## Jacqui

I don't do well in social settings. I guess I am the person who becomes the wall flower. It's not the person I want to be, but never have been able to get that shy person inside to step out of the safe shell.


Now my sister is the social butterfly and has a zillion friends.


----------



## T33's Torts

The fews friends I talk to on a common basis are my mom's friend's kids. I had a close friend in elementary school, then she moved away and I was alone.


----------



## AZtortMom

Well, I think you guys are both great regardless where you live [TWO HEARTS][WHITE SMILING FACE]ï¸


----------



## Jacqui

One thing about where I live it is under the major flyway that the birds take. These last couple of days the skies have been filled with huge noisy flocks of geese. I am thinking the cranes should be coming soon too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Don't tell her, but Yvonne is my bestest friend. Just wished we lived close enough to be real life friends.  I am just one of those folks who never learned how to make friends, even though I always wanted a bunch of them. The lady behind me is the closest thing to a real life friend I have and that makes me really sad.



I don't have ANY friends. I have many acquaintances, but no one, not even family, that I spend any time with. So I value my friendship here on the Forum. I wish Jacqui lived closer too. We have so much in common (we'd probably really get on each others' nerves if we lived closer).

I'm not complaining. I love being alone. I value my hermit-ship.


----------



## T33's Torts

I wish I had a shell to retreat into.


----------



## Yvonne G

One thing I noticed...when folks post from their phones, the smileys and little characters don't show up on my computer. When I scared the crap outta' ya'll with my giant 'boo' Noel posted some smileys, but they don't show up until I hit my 'reply' button. And then its not an emoticon, but its the words. For example when talking about our friendship Noel posted two hearts and a white smiling face, but the picture or emoticon doesn't show up...only the words "two hearts and white smiling face" show up when I'm in the 'reply' mode. I hope when we get into the new software that is remedied.


----------



## T33's Torts

Those aren't the regular smilies I see. I have these:
They look like either : ) or : sleepy:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's very easy for me to get along with people. While president of the OHS, we'd do outreach shows and I was the guy bringing in the people to check out the reptiles. As for what I'd call true friends, I have few other than Karen. My idea of a true friend is one you can openly share your feelings or fears with, and not feel self conscious doing so. Non-judgmental. I try to offer that of myself to others as well.


----------



## T33's Torts

I FOUND ANOTHER OLD PICTURE OF DEREK! 
*evil grin*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Is he wearing mascara?


----------



## T33's Torts

I would hope not.


I have a headache. 
Tank is being moody today. He sat on my foot earlier and wouldn't move off. So I untied it, and left it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Checkingâ€¦checking. 
You know we old timers like to say things like, â€œKids today" and â€œWell in my dayâ€¦" so I had to ask.


----------



## T33's Torts

Don't worry, there's people around here that do. Its weird. I gave up on mascara years ago. Ick.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

One Halloween I dressed as a werewolf. My mom used eyelash glue to affix rabbit fur to my face. That's as close as I ever got. LOL.


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't even want to ask how that came off. 

Once I got glue in my eye. 
*shudders* 
Worst. Day. Ever.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My mom was very smart. It was a warm, soapy water removed type.


----------



## T33's Torts

Whaaaaaat? 

Since when does make up- type glue actually COME OFF?! 
Last year, my step cousin and I dressed up as biker chicks (LONG horrible story) and put on ridiculously long fake eyelashes. 

MY EYES HAVE NEVER HURT SO MUCH. EVER.


----------



## Yvonne G

tffnytorts said:


> Tank is being moody today. He sat on my foot earlier and wouldn't move off. So I untied it, and left it.



Wow...you're able to untie your feet and remove them? I'm not too sure I'd like to have that problem.


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL! 
Oh no! I have revealed my secret! Darn! 

Well. Now you all know. I'm a rag doll. I can untie my feet, legs, torso, arms. You name it.


----------



## AZtortMom

WOO HOO!


----------



## Yvonne G

I just took in two more female Russian tortoises. These are both pretty small...about 4". One was chewed up by their dog...I'll add her pictures to Tom's dog thread tomorrow, and the other one is an escape artist and they got tired of trying to find her and bring her home.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> WOO HOO!



WooHoo... what? Any good news Noel?


----------



## AZtortMom

I was responding to your post Tiff [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]




Yvonne G said:


> I just took in two more female Russian tortoises. These are both pretty small...about 4". One was chewed up by their dog...I'll add her pictures to Tom's dog thread tomorrow, and the other one is an escape artist and they got tired of trying to find her and bring her home.



I'm glad those ladies are in a better home with you. I know they will be much happier


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi's helper?

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-88573.html


----------



## T33's Torts

Sounds like it!


But I think Sibi has more than two torts... Maybe not. Baby Runt and.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's what I was thinking. But maybe she only needs help with two?


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh. Probably!


----------



## Kerryann

So I took this pic before Henry went to bed and I took it from his home. I replaced it with a basil plant though. I thought he'd be sad. He likes to look at it. I was worried he'd eat it though.



That thing is freaking huge. He was waiting for it to make tomatoes.


----------



## T33's Torts

Tank has been cuddling with my tomato plant. I want to cut it, but he LOVES the thing!


I'm watching Catching Fire. 
Its so overwhelming. I love Jennifer Lawrence, but "Katniss" is so sketchy.


Oh my god. 
PEETA DONT BE SO SELFISH!!!!! WGATS WRONG WITH THE 12


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow Tiffany,
I'm thinking I'm glad I've no idea what that rant was about. Tonight news talking heads said to go to bed earlier tonight and Saturday night to help your body adjust to spring ahead clock change. I'm failing at that.


----------



## T33's Torts

WHERE'S PEETA!?!?!?!?!^ 
IS HE DEAD?#


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummmmâ€¦riiiiighttty


So you and DerrickDarren have a slumber party Saturday night planned?


----------



## T33's Torts

Hello. This is a bit odd, but I'd like to this for Tiffany's benefit. She drank a bit, and doesn't have a very high tolerance. I took her phone, because she was calling people and asking about some one called "Finchy". Sorry to disturb you guys. I (Derek, sorry, should've said something sooner) took her home because her car broke down by the cafe on campus. 
Sorry again everybody. Have a great rest of the night.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Derek,
I have a good impression of you. You seem to be a good man. Thanks for taking care of her.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its really no problem. I don't mind, actually. I don't drink, so watching her is a very simple task. I'm grateful that I can rely on her, and that she trusts me enough to do the same.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You're wrong. This is an admirable trait you have. One of our jobs, as it were,is to help those that can't. Regardless if that who can't is the senior next door, or our buddy who has over done their limit.


----------



## ascott

> I am just not good at selling myself. Too shy I think.



Pretend you are talking about someone else....this way you can go crazy and not let yourself get in the way.....


----------



## T33's Torts

I apologize, Sir. 
Referring to her first 'rant' we were watching the second Hunger Games movie (Catching Fire) and she was confused.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just find too many of today's young-men have no idea what it really means to be a man and it's refreshing to find one.


----------



## T33's Torts

Thank you very much. That really means a lot to me. I take it as my responsibility to be the person my father wasn't. My mother and younger sister both look up to me, sort to speak. Its a big task.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You're right. It's a real responsibility. Hell, it's easy to be a flake. It takes strength to be upstanding. 
It's been good talking with you. It's late, and I'm feeling it. Good night, Little Brother, you're doing good.


----------



## T33's Torts

Thank you. Good night.


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning to all.

I hope everyone have a great weekend.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!​*



bouaboua said:


> Good morning to all.
> 
> I hope everyone have a great weekend.



Good evening to you! Big plans for your weekend? When do you come home? Just wondering, what is your first name or what can we call you?


----------



## Kerryann

I am helping Mikey find the ingredients for his opening day (baseball) party beer. He's making apple pie cream beer because what is more American than baseball and apple pie? 
Henry promptly are the basil plant this morning. He wasn't fooled. I had to take out the tomato plant. I was afraid he'd eat it.


----------



## HJ1983

tffnytorts said:


> WHERE'S PEETA!?!?!?!?!^
> IS HE DEAD?#



My suggestion is to read the books. The books are amazing. I will not reveal what happened to Peeta.


----------



## Jacqui

Atleast Henry was smart enough to not eat his 'mater, but to wait for you to give him a basil instead. Now he needs to keep giving forlorn looks where the plant use to be, so you will give him another plant.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Mr Ken.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Atleast Henry was smart enough to not eat his 'mater, but to wait for you to give him a basil instead. Now he needs to keep giving forlorn looks where the plant use to be, so you will give him another plant.



I felt guilty this morning because when Mikey came down he was like "what's with the mountain of food".


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today isn't gonna be near as nice as yesterday was. Not only that, but I need to go to to townâ€¦


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi all...

That was very strange reading the posts under Tffnytort's username. Hope she's ok.

It's nice weather here in Central Calif. My Oklahoma Red Bud is starting to show a lot of color.

I think I'll charge up my camera and take some nice pictures of all the animals out in the sun - later after my chores.

What do all you folks have planned for your day?


----------



## T33's Torts

Headaches.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:



> Headaches.



LOL


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Ken. 

I have to take in my car today. All but one cylinder is misfiring, and the check engine light went on. It didn't start yesterday, but that might be because of the cold temperatures. 
My poor car.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Headaches.



Hang over time, huh?




tffnytorts said:


> Hi Ken.
> 
> I have to take in my car today. All but one cylinder is misfiring, and the check engine light went on. It didn't start yesterday, but that might be because of the cold temperatures.
> My poor car.



Cold temps? It got down to the single digits in CA????


----------



## T33's Torts

Indeed. Fun stuff. 
Banana smoothie time. 
Hahahaaha! It was actually WARM. My car occasionally wont start if the weather is below 60Â°. 
I may have to start bicycling.


----------



## Jacqui

I have not yet had the pleasure of a hangover and hope to keep it that way.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm soooooo not ready to go outside. The sun is so.... sunny. 

Its a weird feeling to wake up and not remember going to sleep.


----------



## Jacqui

Be brave! Face the sun in all it's glorious brightness.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all! How's the head Tiff


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> Morning all! How's the head Tiff



On the floor. 
I made me first morning round. Derek must've fed Tank. He's up and about (its only 8) and there's lettuce all over his face. 


29" x 19 1/2"


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi handsome tort 


I haven't had a hangover in almost 11 years. Plan on never having on ever again


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay- latest update on the little rescue baby: 
I moved her outside, so she'd be outside from 7-5 and inside at night. She didn't accommodate well. Her eyes shut, she stopped eating, doesn't walk around much. So back inside. I'm putting her on a tile slate versus the hard- to- walk- in Eco Earth. So I have much work to do.


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh poor baby  my thoughts and prayers are with the little baby


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm looking for a slate.


----------



## Jacqui

Poor baby. Maybe just keep to short 20 mins outside a day type thing?


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats what I'm thinking. Then she has sunlight through a window in the living room.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Yvonne G said:


> Hi all...
> 
> That was very strange reading the posts under Tffnytort's username. Hope she's ok.
> 
> It's nice weather here in Central Calif. My Oklahoma Red Bud is starting to show a lot of color.
> 
> I think I'll charge up my camera and take some nice pictures of all the animals out in the sun - later after my chores.
> 
> What do all you folks have planned for your day?



Shopping oh and I'm planting some bulbs in my planters.
The snow is melting


----------



## Jacqui

It's not fair, when you look out a window and think it's nice out, then you go outside and find it's windy and cold. 




Kerryann said:


> Shopping oh and I'm planting some bulbs in my planters.
> The snow is melting



What kind of bulbs are you planting?


----------



## T33's Torts

Its actually nice round here. 
70Â° and sunny.


----------



## Jacqui

We might get up to that on Monday! Then Tuesday night we get snow again.


----------



## T33's Torts

Spring is right around the corner!


----------



## Jacqui

Time change tonight


----------



## T33's Torts

Nuts. Loose an hour. I need as much sleep as I can get.


Oh my god! I just realised what Yvonne was talking about!




tffnytorts said:


> Hello. This is a bit odd, but I'd like to this for Tiffany's benefit. She drank a bit, and doesn't have a very high tolerance. I took her phone, because she was calling people and asking about some one called "Finchy". Sorry to disturb you guys. I (Derek, sorry, should've said something sooner) took her home because her car broke down by the cafe on campus.
> Sorry again everybody. Have a great rest of the night.



Geez. Who's THIS sophisticated mature person? I don't know of this man.


----------



## Jacqui

Maybe you should get to know that MAN.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Maybe you should get to know that MAN.



I second that.


----------



## T33's Torts

Y'all are crazy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Crazy is as crazy doesâ€¦


----------



## T33's Torts

I see, your username must've been a typo then! 
Crazy_Ken. That makes sense


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> It's not fair, when you look out a window and think it's nice out, then you go outside and find it's windy and cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping oh and I'm planting some bulbs in my planters.
> The snow is melting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of bulbs are you planting?
Click to expand...




Tulips


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



HJ1983 said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE'S PEETA!?!?!?!?!^
> IS HE DEAD?#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My suggestion is to read the books. The books are amazing. I will not reveal what happened to Peeta.
Click to expand...


I need to rewatch the movie.  I haven't read the series, or watch the first movie.


----------



## Barista5261

We have a blend of seasonal coffee at work that just came out called Tribute Blend .... Let the Hunger Games jokes begin [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]


----------



## T33's Torts

I HAVEN'T WATCHED IT
GAHHHHHH.. 
Well. I don't remember watching it.


----------



## Barista5261

Also- noobie question about slate. I don't know the first thing about it, is it coated in something typically? Or is any slate I get ok to put in a tort tank after the usual washing with soap and warm water? 

Just wondering because I'm toying with the idea of getting some for my tort enclosures.


----------



## T33's Torts

I dont know... 
I use the back, because its rough.


----------



## T33's Torts

And on this quiet Saturday, tiffany looks around at the silent thread, wondering what happened to all the chatter.


----------



## AZtortMom

*Yawn* just woke up from a nice nap


----------



## T33's Torts

I could use a nap. I had to move Tank off a pie tin. That used to be his food dish. Not anymore.


----------



## AZtortMom

Holy moly! Poor pie tin RIP pie tin..


----------



## T33's Torts

From now on, he'll be fed on a cutting board.


----------



## AZtortMom

That sounds like a very good idea


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep! 
Anyone for In 'n' Out tonight!? 
 Sleep over at my place, tortoise watching begins at 4!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Would if I could. Bratâ€¦you know how I feel about Double-Doubles. Really though I'd go for a 4x4 right now.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Would if I could. Bratâ€¦you know how I feel about Double-Doubles. Really though I'd go for a 4x4 right now.



:angel:
I'd mail one to you, but that might not go over real smooth. They dont have 'em up in Oregon?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

None up here. Family owned franchise. A family member would need to move up here, then open one.


----------



## T33's Torts

I see. 
Then maybe you'll just have to come down here!


----------



## Barista5261

I wish In N Out would open up here on the east coast. I want to try these magical burgers everyone keeps talking about.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Do you like onions on your burgers?


----------



## Barista5261

Sure do. Onions are one of my favorite veggies.


----------



## T33's Torts

Not raw. I usually order a very simple cheese burger.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

They have an â€œAnimal style" burger that has grilled onions with mustard. I'm not an onion fan, but those who are say they are the best! All ingredients are fresh. They even slice the potatoes for the fries each morning.


----------



## Barista5261

That's awesome. I will eat onions 6 ways from Sunday. 


Haha I remember an old episode of the original CSI where they caught a guy lying about where he was because he said he ordered an animal style with extra onions and the forensics agent said "oh? I'm an animal style guy myself and I know for a fact it takes at least x amount of minutes to cook a double serving of onions!" [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]


I guess the closest us east coasters will come to burgers like that is Five Guys. Which are pretty darn tasty.


----------



## jaizei

Barista5261 said:


> That's awesome. I will eat onions 6 ways from Sunday.
> 
> 
> Haha I remember an old episode of the original CSI where they caught a guy lying about where he was because he said he ordered an animal style with extra onions and the forensics agent said "oh? I'm an animal style guy myself and I know for a fact it takes at least x amount of minutes to cook a double serving of onions!" [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]
> 
> 
> I guess the closest us east coasters will come to burgers like that is Five Guys. Which are pretty darn tasty.





At least there are Whataburgers in Florida. Best 3am food there is


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> Yep!
> Anyone for In 'n' Out tonight!?
> Sleep over at my place, tortoise watching begins at 4!



Woo hoo! Pick me! I love In and out


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!
> Anyone for In 'n' Out tonight!?
> Sleep over at my place, tortoise watching begins at 4!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo! Pick me! I love In and out
Click to expand...


If I start driving (in a car I dont have) to AZ now, we can be here by morning!


----------



## AZtortMom

Or I can just fly to LA. It's a very short flight


----------



## T33's Torts

That's an even better idea! 
I flew to Scottsdale a dew years ago.


----------



## Yvonne G

I love In-N-Out. And I get a hamburger animal style. The double/double has too much meat for me.

(consider this my place marker for tomorrow morning)


----------



## AZtortMom

Yum! *rubbing my belly*


----------



## Jacqui

Animal style?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Brown chicken brown cowâ€¦


----------



## Jacqui

I went back and read what it is.  You guys can have your burgers, I am still full from lunch... Outback.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm dying over here. 
I skrewed up a few dates of a history presentation. Its due Wednesday for full credit. AGHGSHSJSGGSBSNDNI
This is horrible. Better yet, Derek is supposed to be over any minute now. :dodgy: I cannot believe I did that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hell girl ! You know he'll help you out.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Barista5261 said:


> That's awesome. I will eat onions 6 ways from Sunday.
> 
> 
> Haha I remember an old episode of the original CSI where they caught a guy lying about where he was because he said he ordered an animal style with extra onions and the forensics agent said "oh? I'm an animal style guy myself and I know for a fact it takes at least x amount of minutes to cook a double serving of onions!" [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]
> 
> 
> I guess the closest us east coasters will come to burgers like that is Five Guys. Which are pretty darn tasty.





I love five guys. They make everything fresh. I hate processed food. I get the veggie sandwich. One veggie that gives my allergies an issue is onion... Ha one.. I mean one of many. I can tolerate them some if they are cooked because the proteins that create the reaction break down under heat. That is not true for other allergies though like citrus.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Or cat allergiesâ€¦


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hell girl ! You know he'll help you out.



I've given up. I'll do it tomorrow. Its for extra points anyways.


----------



## Barista5261

I hear ya on the onions. I am kinda like that with dairy. Dairy in anything cooked or baked I can tolerate, but I will get dangerously ill if I drink a glass of milk.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> I went back and read what it is.  You guys can have your burgers, I am still full from lunch... Outback.


I skipped lunch today. I was too busy getting stuff done since my schedule next week is mayhem. 
For dinner, I made cowgirl steaks from whole foods.. No cows were injured, never fear, peirogis, and garlic green beans for dinner. Then we went to the store and bought 7lbs of granny smiths for Mikes beer. I'm drinking his chocolate oatmeal milk stout right now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Never do today, what you can put off and do tomorrow !


----------



## T33's Torts

Exactly.


----------



## Barista5261

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Never do today, what you can put off and do tomorrow !



Procrastinators unite!

Eh.... Maybe tomorrow instead.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll be there next week. I promise.


----------



## Barista5261

OH SNAP. Def Leopard just came on the radio. [MULTIPLE MUSICAL NOTES][MUSICAL NOTE]


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL! Anyone know what year Franklin was appointed Postmaster General?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Franklin the firefly?


----------



## T33's Torts

No, the Franklin the Turtle. You know? The one who was scared of the dark, so his mom put a nightlight in his shell.


Yeah... I loved this book.


----------



## Jacqui

Those are nice children's books.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep. My Grandma was a preschool teacher. I've read them all.


----------



## AZtortMom

I would love to read those books

Watching Captain Phillips. [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸Tom Hanks


----------



## Jacqui

I bought several of them for my children when they were young.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've never seen them. I was raised on â€œHardings trapper manuals" and Tom Clancy. Oh and Isaac Asimov. Arthur C. Clark, Ramm Dass, 
J. Krishnamuri 


Wow. I guess the gig is up. Yup, I'm a meat eating Buddhist Cowboyâ€¦


Really? That's all it took? Light weights! Tiffany, for the slumber party you should rent, â€œThe Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia". Simply one of the best docudramas made.


----------



## T33's Torts

This time, I'm going to ((soberly)) watch Catching Fire. 
 Tank just scared the &#*$ outta me. He should be sleeping, but nooooooo. He knocked against the window and I screamed bloody murder.


Never mind. Clipper game is on. I have to watch.


"...Cowboy Ken, on that forum you're on is a real nice guy.. Please pass the ketchup." 

You should tell Karen. ^^ 
Maybe she'll share some ice cream with you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wait. Was that a quote from my buddy, Derek?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah. Sorry. I didn't clarify.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was impressed by his honesty. He could have snooped on your phone but instead, he took the least traveled trail and introduced himself.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm really glad I have someone I can trust like that.


Tank won't go to bed. He keeps knocking on the brick by the door. He is not in his house tonight, because my surge protector fried.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well that's a drag. I remember the first zoomed thermostat I fried. Clearly. See it was top rated at 1200 watts and I had hooked up a 1600 watt heater to it. It couldn't handle it, so it tripped internally, never to function again. I'm just glad that these things are made to cut the power instead of melting down and starting a fire.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep. I have a few dead pine trees around the yard. I broke off a small piece of sap the other day, and held a lighter to see how flammable they are. 
It went "PPPSSSSHHHHHH-WAH" and burst into a GIGANTIC ball of fire. It was up in flames for at least 15 minutes. Scary.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Because I was eating dinner and not paying attention to emails, I missed the opportunity to pick up a hovabator incubator 1605 for $28.00 with free shipping. That's a real drag. I don't â€œneed" it, but for 28 how could I pass it up, ya know?


----------



## T33's Torts

You should just get one, full price, get some chickens, start rhe "Double K Chick Hatchery" and sell the baby chicks. You'll make enough to pay off the incubator!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've already got one on standby, gathering dust in the garage. In theory, with all these tortoises doing the â€œgrown ups" thing up here, one of the females should take instead of it all being recreational.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm so glad all the torts here are babies, or male.  
Tank decided to have a little fun with my rock.. Very.. umm... interesting.


Clippers are in #1 in the Pacific division! Yay!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I hate basketball. Football is real. Maybe full contact basketball on asphalt with no penalty for bumping a player. I'd watch that. 
Have they played the Portland Stoners yet?


----------



## T33's Torts

Ha! A while back. The ref's are so sucky, you can practically punch someone and get away with it.


I ate wayyyyyyy to much. Ugh


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not in the pro's I've watched. I like the shoulder bump that results in the bumped player throwing himself on the court, rolling around, holding the assaulted body part. And for what? Millions a year!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I find it funny. The good players are smart enough to use it to their advantage. If they don't over exaggerate anything, they won't be questioned when playing dirty with another player.


Well, this game is awful boring. Its hunger games time!


----------



## Kerryann

Tomorrow I have to create a database design document. 
Did I mention that I have European time training classes this week that kick off at 3:30 am our time then I have an audit all day our time.


I want my hour back!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

On a SUNDAY?! That stinks.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm seeing Jack Hanna alot lately, and between us friends here, he seems to be losing it. Maybe it's the over dependance of interns or the heavy burden of his schedule, regardless, he's not the guy he once was. It just seems it's time for some other personable person to step in to carry the torch. I'm raising my hand right now. Five year plan, here I come. Only mine would focus on tortoises, not lemurs. Just saying.


----------



## T33's Torts

Remind me, who's who Jack Hanna? I don't have a five year plan. I don't know what I'm going to do tomorrow, more or less in half decade. 

I must've worn him out last night- Derek is asleep already.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jack Hanna is the wildlife guy that shows up on latenight tv with critters most folk never see. I think he also has a network Saturday show regular like in the morning. Always wears a safari hat and clothes.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ohh! Gotcha.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

PM sent Tiffany. Oops. And another.


----------



## T33's Torts

*waits patiently* 



Any day now..


C'mon wifi! Before I'm old.


Too late.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey. I resemble that remark!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

*checks imaginary watch*


LOL!!


Yeahhhh... Still no PM Cowboy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hmmmmm it's sent. I'll email?


----------



## T33's Torts

Does my email show on my profile? If not, my spare/ extra thing one is tiffnakajima (@) gmail.com


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In the profile section, it shows no ones email. Only when a fellow member responds to an email does it show. Make sense?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep! I see.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Any time now. I AM getting old!


----------



## T33's Torts

I feel old. 
...
I'm SO tempted to paint Derek's nails, or something.  Hahahaha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just do his pinky nails, like he was clubing in the eighties.


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL! Come down, and I'll provide the polish. I would SO regret doing that!


I sent a test PM.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Back at ya.


----------



## T33's Torts

Still didn't get your first one.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

How bout those DUCKS basketball?


----------



## T33's Torts

Interesting.. 

There was a RACCOON in the yard! Sheesh! THIS is why I keep a gun on the balcony. And they think I'm nuts. One shot, it was loud, so one shot. I think I got his tail. I'll check later.
To further clarify, he got away, but (hopefully) injuried.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

With a lesson learned.


----------



## T33's Torts

My dad has the muffler. Does shooting through a potato actually work?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've never been in a situation to try a potato. I've heard of using those plastic soda bottles, but I've never tried it myself. I think I'm done for the nightâ€¦night.


SNL is funnyâ€¦


----------



## Jacqui

Morning everybody!


Tif don't you live within a city limit?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Morning everybody!
> 
> 
> Tif don't you live within a city limit?





Good morning. I am waiting for mikey to finish sanitizing the kitchen so I can go cut up his apples for steeping with his wort, then while he's making his wort I am gonna go work out and get ready for the day. It's going to be a balmy 36 degrees here today.


----------



## Jacqui

I don't know if you will be able to stand that heat wave Kerry!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Tif don't you live within a city limit?



Hense why I only took one shot.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Animal style?



They fry the meat patty in a mustard mixture, and then you also get extra dressing and carmelized onions. Here's the link to the 'secret' menu that's not posted in the store:


http://badmouth.net/in-n-outs-secret-menu/


----------



## Barista5261

A good day to all! 


I am cooking up some homemade deer sausage with some dirty rice [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] my apartment stinks real nice right now [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all * waves* I love you guys [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸the only place I can come and everyone is talking about food and guns [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tif don't you live within a city limit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hense why I only took one shot.
Click to expand...


Bad law breaking person you!


----------



## T33's Torts

Well, I hit something last night.. He still escaped, but hurt.




Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tif don't you live within a city limit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hense why I only took one shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bad law breaking person you!
Click to expand...


Guilty as charged.


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> A good day to all!
> 
> 
> I am cooking up some homemade deer sausage with some dirty rice [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] my apartment stinks real nice right now [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



Some how calling it "dirty" rice makes me always think they sweep the rice off the floor and used it.


----------



## Yvonne G

There were a few clouds in the sky this a.m. when I looked out the window, and it made for a very pretty sunrise:







And then I turned on the computer and in my email here's a picture of the sunrise sent to me by my sister up in Oregon:






Good Morning, everyone!! Did you all enjoy that extra hour of sleep you got last night? Oh, wait... erm...


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm actually not feeling all that sleep deprived today! Tired, yes, but I'm up.


----------



## Jacqui

I like your sunrise much better then Maggie's.


----------



## T33's Torts

This morning the sun rose, and I slept through it.. Weird.


----------



## Jacqui

Some how, unloading the cement blocks was a lot more fun last night then moving them to the back is this morning.


----------



## Yvonne G

The lady who turned in her dog-chewed Russian yesterday came back last evening and gave me $100. I was planning to take the tortoise to the vet tomorrow because there are a couple of places where the edge of the shell is cracked and moving and I wanted the vet's opinion as to whether they need to be removed or wired. Nice to know that some people are responsible pet owners. She also told me that they have the Russian pen hot-wired to keep the dogs out. But the tortoises had been hibernating in boxes in the garage and the one that was chewed had escaped the box.


Jacqui:

Be sure to post a few pictures of your project.


----------



## Barista5261

Hahaha when I was little, I always thought my mom called it dirty rice because she somehow got dirt in the rice and I'd never eat it [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE] 


I even went to bed early last night to try and get an extra hour of sleep, but I still feel tired. I guess it is worth an extra hour of daylight [BLACK SUN WITH RAYS]ï¸


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> Hahaha when I was little, I always thought my mom called it dirty rice because she somehow got dirt in the rice and I'd never eat it [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]



It's interesting how what we call something has such a power on our minds as to if we should try eating it or even to how good or bad we think it is.


----------



## T33's Torts

I didn't fall asleep until 1.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, so once the dog chewed it, she didn't want it any more? Does she have other Russians still?


----------



## T33's Torts

Totally random-
I just remembered that when I was little my friend called my freckles "Sprinkles of Life"


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, you guys can sit here and chat some more if you want to. I'm an hour late getting outside to open up the tort houses. Gotta' go!


----------



## Jacqui

*waves* bye Yvonne..... 

Tif, here we just call them angel kisses.


----------



## Barista5261

When I was little, I thought duck sauce actually had duck in it.


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> When I was little, I thought duck sauce actually had duck in it.



 I like that one!


----------



## Jacqui

When I was just out walking my dogs, I saw something I had not saw for years... a big group of quails. There were atleast 15 in this group. As a kid, I remember seeing large covies of quails, but any more I am lucky to a couple of times a year see one to three at a time. Really got the attention of my dogs.


----------



## T33's Torts

How cool!
I've decided that when I go to Monterey in a few weeks, I'm going to make a slideshow type video of pictures of things that capture my attention.


----------



## Jacqui

Going to Montery for?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's my russian outdoor enclosure. As you can tell, the hot line tape is in need of repair from the winter. It is not on.


How many tortoises do you count?


----------



## Jacqui

Your kidding right? With these old eyes and no way to blow up the image? I do see 11 spots I would want to take a closer look at, but for all I know they could be rocks or just a dirt clod.


----------



## T33's Torts

I see 10. I think.




Jacqui said:


> Going to Montery for?



Fun. Going to pass by my aunt's house, she may, or may not have had her baby by then she's not due for a few weeks, but you never know. I'm hoping I can get Derek to meet me up there.


----------



## Yvonne G

Nine? Looks like the whole damn thing is in need of repair. I'm surprised that I don't see those nine spots on the OUTSIDE of the fence.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just put them out for a short bit of grazing. I just scattered a bunch of seeds and thought, what the heck? Why not put them out.


----------



## T33's Torts

The seeds in my Russian cage never grew. :dodgy:
All but two went down for winter. One is still MIA.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think I see 9. Those boards on the left on their side are leftovers that just never got moved.


----------



## Yvonne G

I win the prize? Whoopee!!! wait...exactly what is the prize?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Yvonne G said:


> I win the prize? Whoopee!!! wait...exactly what is the prize?



Bragging rights. 
 Yvonne, are you near the more city-like part of Clovis? Or more out towards the farms? I might be around there on Sunday. I have to decide if I want to take the costal drive up north or not.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm about five miles east of the City of Clovis.


----------



## Jacqui

Why is it on the nice warm sunny days, the wind has to blow hard and then on the cold days there is no wind.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Yvonne G said:


> I'm about five miles east of the City of Clovis.



I was hoping you'd say west.


----------



## Jacqui

But what's five more miles after driving from your place any how?


----------



## T33's Torts

Because I'm probably going to take the coastal route, which is about an hour WEST of Clovis. The further I drive the longer it takes to get to my destination. I have to check in at noon, but I can't leave until 7:45. I have 4 hours to drive a 5 hour stretch. On the way back I have time, so I'll probably go over the Grape Vine.


----------



## T33's Torts

Has anyone heard Play It Again by Luke Bryan?! I LOVE this song SO much! 
Listen to it if you havent.
 Usually I'm not a country fan, but this is an exception.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oh, let's go on safari,
Into my sisters nose. 
Northwest passage might be open,
Usually it's closed. 
Occasionally a loose stalagmite,
Gives no warning when falls. 
Walk only on the hard parts,
And please don't touch the wallllls. 
My sisters nose is a scary place,
And it's not to safe at night.


----------



## T33's Torts

Interesting. Very interesting.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not the song you were thinking?


----------



## T33's Torts

Not quite. Still fascinating.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Final line;
Don't worry about the monsters,
That are hiding up in there. 
If you get one on you, do like her,
And wipe it on moms chairrrrrâ€¦


----------



## T33's Torts

Very nice. The last part totally makes it all worth while. 
It feels so early. Its already 5:30! I dragged the Cactus Man to Sunday dinner, and now he has to listen to my grandparents' old stories.


----------



## Jacqui

Ahhh the true test of a relationship.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Ahhh the true test of a relationship.



Welcome back Jacqui. He's known my family for a LONG time now! He knew my mom before I knew my mom.


----------



## Jacqui

That's what happens when your Moms are best friends and he is older then you.


----------



## T33's Torts

He's older than me by 17 hours!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, so once the dog chewed it, she didn't want it any more? Does she have other Russians still?



There are lots of folks out there who just can't deal with injured animals. She didn't mind paying someone else to care for it, but couldn't bring herself to do the job. I guess its just easier to shove it off onto someone else. Actually, I really don't like dealing with them either, but it comes with the territory.

and yes, they have 3 other large female Russians.


----------



## Jacqui

I don't like doing it, but I sorta figured that's part of having an animal in the first place... sorta like a marriage (for better and for worse, in sickness and in health). Actually I find working on wounds and sickness to be very interesting, I just hate to have to do things that make them hurt more while getting them well.


----------



## T33's Torts

HOME SWEET HOME! 
I've got company for another night, but I don't mind, we usually carpool anywaysn


----------



## T33's Torts

Prepare for a rant- 

So my dad has was always very.. lets say INVOLVED my and my sister's lives. Lately, he has been trying VERY hard to get me to ask him for help. At first I thought it was because they (FINALLY) moved out of my residence, and he just missed me (because I'm THAT awesome). So I asked for help with little things that I ""don't have time for"", like plumbing and yard stuff. Lately, I've been doing these things myself, not wanting to deal with him. Tonight after I got home, he called me, YELLING that I don't ask for help enough. That I'll become socially awkward and a loner if I don't ask people when I need help. 
Is it that hard to believe that an adult can maintain her own house? I really didn't think so.. That and I was informed that he doesn't like Derek. I know he's never liked Aunt Katherine, but i feel like he's just picking on things to push me deeper into whatever hole he wants. I don't think its fair that apparently I am over- independent and closed off. Honestly, at this point, I'm done. I really don't care who he does, or doesn't like (I know for a fact that he didn't like any of my friends in elementary school) and am just over looking his ridiculous judgments. Its my belief that anyone can have their opinions, but without reasons why, they're worthless. 
Sorry peeps. I just don't know who else to vent too. Usually, I'd tell Derek, but I'm not in the mood to cry in front of him. Sorry.


----------



## erica anne

Family can involve waay to much drama. It is sad. I love mine but sometimes it has to be at a distance.


----------



## T33's Torts

I agree. You know how they say you can chose friends, but not family? Like that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm lucky. The family that matter to me, love Karen. And for good reason, she puts up with me so they don't have toâ€¦HAHAHA????


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Waitâ€¦whatâ€¦?â€¦12:15 ?â€¦when did that happen?


----------



## T33's Torts

I got home at 7:30 ish. Maybe 8? 9ish.


----------



## Jacqui

*Oh it's a most wonderful morning! Good morning everybody!!*


----------



## T33's Torts

Man. Getting up pn daylights savings time is hard.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's not the 'getting up' that's hard, its the getting up at a decent hour. Here it is already after 8:30a and I'm still in the house.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi all *waves* hope everyone is having a good Monday


----------



## Jacqui

*waves* as I run through...


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Jacqui


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi forum. Almost time to go kick @$/ at Big5.  Why can't I work with normal people!?


----------



## AZtortMom

Ha ha ha  normal is just a setting on the dryer sweetie


----------



## T33's Torts

Heyyyy. My dryer doesn't have a "normal" setting.... I feel left out now. I only unload theor truck on Mondays, and/or Tuesdays. Most of the guys they have there are jerks. Apparently I'm the only female that shows up, so they neglected to inform me about the weekly competition. 

Every work day, the boss comes in and says "Good job" to ONE of us. The goal is to be chosen. D


----------



## AZtortMom

I didn't know you did unload work for them. I just got moved into unload for Ups, so I'm very familiar with the boy attitude  I think it's more them being insecure *shrug*


----------



## T33's Torts

Its a temporary thing. I usually work at a cafe on campus, but they're closed for renovation.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ahh! I see


----------



## T33's Torts

There's an amber alert in Long Beach.


----------



## T33's Torts

Man the chat is slow today. 
Maybe its the daylight savings. I've won the game 9 weeks in a row now.  My arms hurt. The loads are getting bigger as they stock up for summer.


----------



## ijmccollum

Okay, I am so Not going to read 30+ pages to get caught up. 

Straight to it, how is Tank, who had spring and who still has snow?


----------



## T33's Torts

Tank is good.  Pushed around some pots, killed a small hedge, and ate up most of my Sedum. Spring has arrived! I think those 30+ pages are mostly random chit chat anyways. 
I'll sum them up for ya:
-Jacqui painted a gate
-Yvonne scared Noel with a "BOO"
-We assessed how anti-social we are
-I found an old picture of my friend, and plan to use it against him
-Found out that Ken's mommy glued hair to his face when he was a werewolf, then wisely removed it
-people found out that I'm a ragdoll
-Yvonne got two Russians
-I drunkly spammed the thead (my bad) and the same friend took over and made friends with Ken
-Tank crushed a pie tin
-We discussed In& Out burger
-Ken and I had some technical difficulties
-Found out where Yvonne is located
-I had a ranting session
-I went to work, then came back! 

Ta-da!


----------



## AZtortMom

Woo hoo! I'm back too  had friends in town that are leaving today, that we just got back from dinner with. We will see them in Iowa in the summer


----------



## T33's Torts

Iowa is such a funny name.


----------



## Barista5261

I have a friend in Sheldon Iowa. She makes some of the most awesomest soap around. Like super geeky soap. 



Work is encouraging us to volunteer for a day somewhere in April for "community service month", my boss was looking for suggestions, and naturally I suggested the turtle and tortoise sanctuary nearby [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] I am trying to get more info about it. I really hope I can pull this together and we get to go [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][TURTLE] if we do, I will be taking tons of pictures to share here!


----------



## AZtortMom

Oo! That sounds like so much fun! I would volunteer for that


----------



## bouaboua

I went to Taipei Zoo yesterday. 

I took some pictures, I hope you like it.

I took the subway that will take me directly to the front entrance of the Zoo. The station name is the Taipei Zoo.



The subway car.



The subway station is full of the Zoo scenes. 



The walk to the front entrance and the zoo map.


----------



## AZtortMom

Those are cool! Thank you for sharing  I really like all the colors


----------



## T33's Torts

Very neat!
I want to go to the Monterey Bay aquarium while I'm up north, maybe they have some turtles!


----------



## bouaboua

Of cause, I went up to the Reptile house first.


----------



## AZtortMom

Pink tort!!


----------



## bouaboua

OH! OH! OH!

Let me share my dinner last night first.

This is a Italian vegetarian restaurant. 6 courses meal. Very taste and health.

Appetizer and bread stick. 

View attachment 72833


Close-up.

View attachment 72834
View attachment 72835
View attachment 72836


bread stick. We all ask for more...............................

View attachment 72837



Salads...............

View attachment 72841
View attachment 72846





AZtortMom said:


> Pink tort!!



Yes. Pink Torts. 

My first also.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Soups.

View attachment 72849
View attachment 72850
View attachment 72853



Main courses. 

View attachment 72854
View attachment 72855
View attachment 72856
View attachment 72857


----------



## T33's Torts

Looks awesome!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yummy!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm feasting on ice cream left over from my birthday. 


Is there anyway to prevent an old scar from getting bigger? 
I have a scar down my neck from when I was little, and it seems to be stretching. It bothers me, because a few broken nerve send a weird shiver down the area occasionally. I dont want any more of that than I actually need.


----------



## bouaboua

Here come the desserts.


----------



## Barista5261

All that food looks delicious! 

@Tiff: you ever try Mederma? Or however it's spelled. I've never tried it personally, but everyone I know who has, has had noticeable differences in their scars. I don't think it necessarily shrinks the scar, but reduces how prominent it looks and helps blend the scar tissue down some.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> I'm feasting on ice cream left over from my birthday.
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to prevent an old scar from getting bigger?
> I have a scar down my neck from when I was little, and it seems to be stretching. It bothers me, because a few broken nerve send a weird shiver down the area occasionally. I dont want any more of that than I actually need.





You must got lots ice cream for your Birthday.....LOL.

I'm sorry for the discomfort you experienced. I will go check with a doctor. Come to the medical advice.......no matter is to a tortoise or to a human, I will check-in to a doctor. 

Best wishes! ! ! ! !


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Barista5261 said:


> All that food looks delicious!
> 
> @Tiff: you ever try Mederma? Or however it's spelled. I've never tried it personally, but everyone I know who has, has had noticeable differences in their scars. I don't think it necessarily shrinks the scar, but reduces how prominent it looks and helps blend the scar tissue down some.



I used it for a while, but got very little results. I doubt it will ever go away, but I dont know why its stretching. I'm positive I'm not growing (that'd be really weird) and it doesn't feel any different. 

Stupid trees.


----------



## bouaboua

I also visited a bakery. Taipei, or I shall say Taiwan, have bakery like this all over the place. 

It is very hard not to gain weight here.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua (did we ever learn your first name?):

I thought you were there on business. What's all this food and visits to the zoo?

I was impressed by how clean the station was. Even the floor was clean and shiny.

When are you coming home?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yvonne, when I used yo travel with my dad with his work, there'd be a meeting on monday, and then not another until Thursday! If this is the case with bouaboua, it makes sense.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Evening folks. I had a big day for someone who typically hangs at the homestead. I had to go to the big city of Portland today. 3 hours out of the middle of the day kinda shoots a hole in it. Stopped at the feed store and ran into an old reptile friend of mine. I hadn't seen him in close to 2 years, so it was nice catching up. We talked tortoises for a good while. It's tough for me with this guy. I used to almost lookup to him, in that he makes a living with his reptiles, but he doesn't keep his tortoises the way I, and all of you, think they should be cared for. We've got a lot of family produce stands up here, and he was telling me his next stop was at one of these to get all the trimmings. Then he smiled and said his tortoises eat very well. He asked if I was there to get hay for mine, and I was alittle shocked, because he knows what I've got here, pasture, so why would I ever need hay? Sure, when we had the horses, but we wouldn't buy it by the bale. We bought it by the ton. But, he did say he's still keeping his eyes open for a large female sulcata but all he's getting in are males. Exhausting day all in all. I did manage to put together a great dinner for my honey when she got home. Baked garlic chicken and broccoli.




Saturday looks like tee shirts. I'll be pulling out the yard tractor this week for sure.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> bouaboua (did we ever learn your first name?):
> 
> I thought you were there on business. What's all this food and visits to the zoo?
> 
> I was impressed by how clean the station was. Even the floor was clean and shiny.
> 
> When are you coming home?



Hello Yvonne. Steven is my first name. Sorry that I never mentioned....

It is weekend. I intended to have my stay over the weekend so I can visit some fun places like Zoo. Taipei Zoo is the first to breed Burmese star Tortoise under the captivity. That is 2001 I believe.......

I will back in US at the end of month. Still have little more then two weeks.


----------



## bouaboua

More picture from that bakery..........














tffnytorts said:


> Very neat!
> I want to go to the Monterey Bay aquarium while I'm up north, maybe they have some turtles!



I can't recall does Monterey bay aquarium have sea turtles or not, It has been for many years.


----------



## T33's Torts

Morning all!


----------



## Barista5261

Morning all! 

Oh how I miss all those pastries [DISAPPOINTED FACE] the few Asian bakeries here don't even come close to those. 


I have today off, so I can make a proper breakfast! Pancakes it is! Off to the kitchen for the biggest cup of coffee.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all.


----------



## ijmccollum

Thanks for the update Tiff.....I did catch that Steve went to the zoo, a very nice one at that. Tank sounds like one busy tort. 

Okay, it took for me to point out that we now have a pineapple tree in the front room - my husband is soooo observant. LOL. Gotta love him. 

Now off to work.


----------



## T33's Torts

Have a nice day at work!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very neat!
> I want to go to the Monterey Bay aquarium while I'm up north, maybe they have some turtles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't recall does Monterey bay aquarium have sea turtles or not, It has been for many years.
Click to expand...


I know when they first open they did. That's where I saw my first sea turtles. 

Good morning!


----------



## T33's Torts

Morning Jacqui! I'll probably stop by on my way home. 

Noel, you said you're with UPS now? Derek used to be the ground packing- thing supervisor. He quit, because the staff didn't listen to him, and goofed off most of the time. He used to take a little empty box, put it on the conveyer belt and watch it move across the warehouse. Are you going to be a driver?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hey everyone! I've been gone for a while. Been very busy. Torts are all doing fine. My rescue hatchlings have grown from 3" to 3 1/4 inches. I want them to stay little and cute forever!!! My sister had her back surgery yesterday. She is doing well. They are going to have her sit up today and walk tomorrow. She is still a little loopy from the morpheme. But she did say hello and bye to me when I left.  I'm so glad she's better. She kept asking "am I straight." The surgery ended up taking 5 of the 8 hours estimated. Two titanium rods and at least 5 screws. (Maybe more, I don't have an exact number.) We are all hoping and praying for a speedy recovery. She is really eager to get to dance again next year.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm glad the surgery went well for your sister. I can't imagine dancing with rods inside your back. 

Stephen - you make me very hungry for something from the bakery! Those pictures - YUM!!

Good morning, everyone!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I know, not tortoises but...

http://www.kptv.com/story/24936455/crazed-kitty-attacks-baby-forces-family-to-call-911


----------



## Jacqui

Oh I love that cat, what a looker!


It's going to be in the mid 70s again today.  Way too hot. Yesterday it was the same and I about died from the high temps. Not really kidding, the high temps really did get to me. I was working in the sun and finally gave it up and went to where it was cooler.


The scare is over, they updated the weather and put the temps back down to the 60s. What a relief. Of course rain and wind is moving in.


----------



## Barista5261

I made Stormtrooper pancakes for breakfast [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] *geek snort*


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> Morning Jacqui! I'll probably stop by on my way home.
> 
> Noel, you said you're with UPS now? Derek used to be the ground packing- thing supervisor. He quit, because the staff didn't listen to him, and goofed off most of the time. He used to take a little empty box, put it on the conveyer belt and watch it move across the warehouse. Are you going to be a driver?



Morning all [TURTLE][TWO HEARTS]
Yes Miss Tiff that's my plan. I want to be a feeder driver. They are the ones who drive the semis


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> I made Stormtrooper pancakes for breakfast [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] *geek snort*



Which are?


----------



## Barista5261

I have a pancake mold I pour the pancake batter into in the frying pan [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

My oldest son would have flipped for those when he was younger.


----------



## Barista5261

Oddly enough, I never REALLY got into Star Wars until I was older.


----------



## Jacqui

Toby was into them from the first second. The other kids liked them too, but for him it was a much higher level. He was also the reptile and dinosaur child.


----------



## Barista5261

I love dinosaurs [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


Random seed question: do seeds expire at all? I wanna go raid my local Home Depot for the BOGO veggie and flower seed sale, but I am not gonna be planting most of them for a while. Will they still be good?


----------



## Jacqui

With age, germination rates slowly go down other then that they are still good. As far as if just this year you plan to plant them, then they should be just fine.


----------



## Barista5261

Cool. Thanks Jacqui! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][SEEDLING]


----------



## AZtortMom

Barista5261 said:


> Oddly enough, I never REALLY got into Star Wars until I was older.



I really like Star Wars too [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] I'm even building a Star Wars lego model. Now that deserves a geek snort


----------



## Barista5261

FiancÃ©e and I just finished this [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


Current project: the 3000 piece Death Star [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like an awesome sale.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah...boldly going where no man has gone before!


...wait! Star WARS? I thought that picture was of the Enterprise...Star TREK.


----------



## AZtortMom

Barista5261 said:


> FiancÃ©e and I just finished this [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> 
> Current project: the 3000 piece Death Star [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



That's the one I'm working one [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I really like Star Wars too [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] I'm even building a Star Wars lego model. Now that deserves a geek snort




And they say it's the men who never grow up.


----------



## AZtortMom

My fiancÃ©e started giggling when I started my lego obsession. Now, I'm hinting I want the Death Star [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][THUMBS UP SIGN]
Too bad there isn't a lego tort


Hey, it's optional to grow up


----------



## Jacqui

You will just have to figure out your own tortoise pattern. I know growing up isn't an option I am choosing.


----------



## Barista5261

That's my next project after we finish the Death Star. I would really love to build stuff from scratch. The Lego store here in town sells bricks in bulk [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] [TURTLE][TURTLE]

I'll be sure to share pictures of the Death Star when it is fully operational. .... I mean... Finished [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] 


Don't get me wrong, I love me some Star Trek too now. I about flipped my lid when I met Levar Burton. Mostly because I grew up on Reading Rainbow and that was like meeting Mister Rogers for me. But still, for ST: TNG too. 

I want a replicator so I can tell it: "Tea. Earl grey. Hot."


----------



## Jacqui

I LOVED reading rainbow! I use to watch it with my children.


----------



## Barista5261

Lol. Best show ever. 

I met Levar Burton at a scifi convention, and of course everyone in line was a hardcore Trekkie. So it's my turn, and Levar says "Hi, how are you?" I said I'm fine thanks. When he starts signing my picture, I said "I know everyone is here for Star Trek, but I just wanted to say I grew up watching Reading Rainbow and it's a really awesome to meet you in person." He stopped in the middle of signing, looked up at me and said "Really? Oh wow thank you. I wasn't expecting that." He then shook my hand and I left with the biggest cheesiest grin on my face [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

I miss Jeff. He got to spend a few hours here yesterday on his way to MO and then to FL. He even replaced the starter in my old pickup, so I have atleast some kind of emergency transport until I get my other truck worked on. We did use my "sick" truck to go to town and get parts for the old truck and it didn't act up, but I know get me all by myself, a really cold day, and the darn thing would lock up in the middle of nowhere. My sweet hubby even moved the last of my cement blocks to the backyard for me. Only like about five weeks til he is home for three days! 




Barista5261 said:


> Lol. Best show ever.
> 
> I met Levar Burton at a scifi convention, and of course everyone in line was a hardcore Trekkie. So it's my turn, and Levar says "Hi, how are you?" I said I'm fine thanks. When he starts signing my picture, I said "I know everyone is here for Star Trek, but I just wanted to say I grew up watching Reading Rainbow and it's a really awesome to meet you in person." He stopped in the middle of signing, looked up at me and said "Really? Oh wow thank you. I wasn't expecting that." He then shook my hand and I left with the biggest cheesiest grin on my face [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



What a neat story!


----------



## AZtortMom

Aww! You have such a great hubby Jacqui [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Aww! You have such a great hubby Jacqui [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸



I sorta kinda like him.   Just wish he was home more. Next Monday is our anniversary, which as usual will be spent apart.


----------



## jaizei

Barista5261 said:


> That's my next project after we finish the Death Star. I would really love to build stuff from scratch. The Lego store here in town sells bricks in bulk [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] [TURTLE][TURTLE]
> 
> I'll be sure to share pictures of the Death Star when it is fully operational. .... I mean... Finished [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



Do you know about bricklink?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Thanks Yvonne! The physical therapists made her stand today but being the over achiever my sister is she wanted to try and walk. She took three steps. Mind you she has 5 ivs in. I'm going to see her. I let my torts out. They got some good sun!
View attachment 72970


I haven't built pens so they were all together. I know it is frowned upon. They all went opposite directions. One of them, Roxxi has eluded me. I will have to search more when I get back.


----------



## T33's Torts

What a nice bunch you've got there!


----------



## Jacqui

That's great news about your sister!

Sounds like Roxxi is trying to make like a rocki and hide from you. Good luck with the search.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Idk why it posted twice!! My sister is doing good. She is having a little pain. All she wants is chips and caso! But she needs protein so she got a chicken salad.


----------



## Jacqui

Well I fixed most of it, just forgot to remove the picture.


----------



## T33's Torts

Moderator Jacqui to the rescue!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yay! [TURTLE][TWO HEARTS][TURTLE][TWO HEARTS]


----------



## Jacqui

It's why I get paid the big bucks.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm in a bit of a pout-y mood today. My little sister asked if I could pick her up after her school (at 2:30). Typically she does this to avoid Dad because she's gotten into trouble. Usually, I'd say yes, and she could hang out at my place. But today i don't have my car, classes end late (3:15) and Derek was going to drop me off. So I said just that. She was mad, but hung up. Later I got a voice mail from my Dad, saying how i "Blew off my sister to hang out with Derek." 

Sheesh.


----------



## AZtortMom

*passing Tiff the big tub of ice cream and a spoon*


----------



## T33's Torts

*takes the ice cream*
Thanks! I'm almost out of the left over one!


----------



## AZtortMom

Anytime


----------



## T33's Torts

I think it may be sign of excessive ice cream eating when the 31 Flavors employee knows your name.


----------



## Jacqui

Nah Tif, it's just a sign of good taste. 


The wind here today has been a pain, tonight it's even worse. It's gusting up to 44 mph. Was afraid the little dog was going to blow away, when I took him out to potty.  I had to hold onto the screen door with both hands to keep it shut long enough to latch. I am going to have some serious yard clean up tomorrow.  Am wondering if the plastic chair I use in the backyard to sit on while painting is still there, or if it has gone traveling. I left it in an open area.  Just not wanting to brave the wind to go check on it.


----------



## Yvonne G

I hate the wind!!! Do you ever get tornados?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We hit 59Â° officially today. Warmer here. I even mowed. Couple spots of the â€œlandscaped" yard are now a muddy wasteland, but at least the grass is all the same hight, sorta. Torts were all out grazing. I was worried about the russians over eatting their area, when I realized, there is a snowballs chance that will happen with everything coming in out there.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, my lawn was all nice and even and then Tank came along. I'm not complaining though, I don't have to mow anymore!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And you won't. The area for my big kids is very large, yet there is nothing over 1" tall in there. I needed to mow along the outside of the yard.


----------



## T33's Torts

I almost tripped over Tank today. I swear I he tried to ram me.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I hate the wind!!! Do you ever get tornados?



We had one a couple of years ago. It was just like a one on the scale. Lots of new roofs got done after it went past.  So yes, we do get tornados in the area. We are like the fourth or so windiest states.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm so tired.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning to you all.

Heading back from Taiwan to Hong Kong this morning then go into China for another two weeks.

I call my wife this morning and she reported the weather is very windy today pollen is blowing all over the place her allergy is really bothering her.


----------



## T33's Torts

SoCal's pollen count has been up the roof recently. I'm sneezing as we speak.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> SoCal's pollen count has been up the roof recently. I'm sneezing as we speak.



My wife is kind of people never like to take a pill of any kind. So she suffer the most. I try to encouraging her to take some pill but she said she can handle it. 

Not me...I pop one soon as my first sneeze, of cause my case of allergy are much worse, I will have watery eyes, headache, and none stoppable sneeze. 

I LOVE spring...


----------



## T33's Torts

I take medication daily to control my allergies.


Hopefully this week will finish off smoothly. Next week should be awesomely calm. Still trying to get Cactus Boy to come with, though. I have to get a few shots on Friday. :-/ Not cool.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Roxxi's has been found! Thank goodness. Sister is resting now. I got to see her and talk to her before she went back to sleep. I hate seeing her in pain. But in glad her back is fixed now.


----------



## T33's Torts

Glad you found Roxxi! One of my Russians dug down so deep, then it RAINED and he didn't come up, so we had to dig up the entire area... So not cool.


----------



## T33's Torts

I wonder if I screamed throughout the hall of this empty thread, it would echo.. 





AHHHHHHHHHHH

AHHHHhhhhhhhh


Ahhhhhhhhhhhh



ahhhhhhhhh





ah


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> I wonder if I screamed throughout the hall of this empty thread, it would echo..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> AHHHHhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah



I was gonna suggest that you're a weirdo, but then I reconsidered based off the nose song...


----------



## Kerryann

I just got off the never ending conference call


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I love thoseâ€¦not!!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Hey Ken, are you tired of this weather yet? It's so crappy cold here that Bob won't go outside even when I open his doggie door.
Do you remember a guy named Gary that used to go to Greg's parties too? He's with Comcast now and has L-O-V-E tattooed on the fingers of his right hand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Welcome back Maggie. I really have missed you, swear word, it all. Here on the hill, we've been having better weather than those of you in in the flats. All the big kids have been coming out to graze and stretch out in the sun. It's too late for me. I had a delicious nap when Karen came home, but really it's time for me to go down. Maybe I'll give you a call tomorrow?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cars in the shop so I'll be home...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In regard to Gary, does he remember me ? Do I owe him money? LOL


----------



## T33's Torts

What?! Its 3:30 AM?!?!?! What the......? 


So much for sleep...


----------



## T33's Torts

Sleeps overrated anyways.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*

Glad Roxxi was found. Nice to see Maggie paying us a visit. 

The winds have calmed down to nice breezes this morning after a night with a little rain, a little snow, a little frost.  Just something for everyone in Nebraska!


----------



## T33's Torts

This week needs to just jump on by. Yesterday felt like Friday. What a sick surprise.


----------



## Jacqui

Nah, pretty good working weather here this week, so the week needs to go nice and slow.


----------



## T33's Torts

How 'bout I'll take your weekend, and you take my Wednesday?


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> How 'bout I'll take your weekend, and you take my Wednesday?



Nopers. Sat my ex is hopefully coming in the afternoon to help to do some yard stuff. Sunday is my baby boy's birthday and so family gathering to celebrate.


----------



## T33's Torts

Fine then. I shall suffer the usually weekday stuff.


----------



## Jacqui

Suffering builds character.


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL!!


Just found out ALL of the car's dumb cylinders are misfiring. 
Fan-tastic. $600 later...


Is that even possible? No wonder the darn thing is idling so hard. Geez.


----------



## Jacqui

They most likely never all misfire at one time.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ugh. I guess I'll call later. 


I just want my car back.


I've been WALKING around campus, since they stopped allowing bikes and skateboards. It takes twice as long.


----------



## Jacqui

Walking is good for you, but I agree it can take a chunk of your time.


----------



## T33's Torts

Walking is fun, just not when I end up running to make the class.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning. Rough day for my sister. Lot of pain and meds are helping as much any more. They are taking out her catheter and making her have to start getting up and walking to the restroom. Today is going to be day 2 of physical therapy and she isn't as eager to do it. She also had a cough. Praying it doesn't turn into pneumonia.


----------



## T33's Torts

I wish her the best.


----------



## Yvonne G

Being in the hospital is no fun. And recuperating after surgery has to be even less fun. Tell your sister we're all rooting for her and hoping she's feeling better real soon.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I will. Here are the before and after pics!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all. [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]I hope a speedy recovery for your sister Tortisetime. Sorry I forgot your real name [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> Morning. Rough day for my sister. Lot of pain and meds are helping as much any more. They are taking out her catheter and making her have to start getting up and walking to the restroom. Today is going to be day 2 of physical therapy and she isn't as eager to do it. She also had a cough. Praying it doesn't turn into pneumonia.



She is feeling more pain, because they are lessening her amount of meds. So in a way, pain is a good thing odd as it sounds. The cough hopefully is just more irritation from the tube. Overall it really does sound good.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui said:


> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning. Rough day for my sister. Lot of pain and meds are helping as much any more. They are taking out her catheter and making her have to start getting up and walking to the restroom. Today is going to be day 2 of physical therapy and she isn't as eager to do it. She also had a cough. Praying it doesn't turn into pneumonia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is feeling more pain, because they are lessening her amount of meds. So in a way, pain is a good thing odd as it sounds. The cough hopefully is just more irritation from the tube. Overall it really does sound good.
Click to expand...


I know. I hate seeing her in pain. 




AZtortMom said:


> Morning all. [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]I hope a speedy recovery for your sister Tortisetime. Sorry I forgot your real name [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



Thank you. You may call me Sir.

I'm kidding. I go by isaiah.


----------



## sibi

Hi everyone. Good to be back for a little bit. My new hired help is Michelle and she has joined the forum. Her user name is bestwonderful. 

Tif, I think you may have communicated with Michelle already. She's the greatest. She picked up how to care and handle the torts in the first couple of days. Life has just gotten better for me. Now I can concentrate on this lymph node that they will biopsy soon, ugh...


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Sib *waves*


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all. [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]I hope a speedy recovery for your sister Tortisetime. Sorry I forgot your real name [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



Now how can you ever forget "Isaiah" when Jacqui made such a big deal about not ever being able to learn how to spell it?


----------



## AZtortMom

[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Barista5261

I'm trying to be good and take vitamins everyday. Today was the first day I started taking them again, it's been a while. Note to self: find a fish oil that doesn't have a super fishy aftertaste [DISAPPOINTED FACE] not fun burping fish at work [FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## Jacqui

Ugh, I don't think I would like burping fish oil at any time.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ugh [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES] those are not fun going down the first time, let alone a vump [FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all. [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]I hope a speedy recovery for your sister Tortisetime. Sorry I forgot your real name [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now how can you ever forget "Isaiah" when Jacqui made such a big deal about not ever being able to learn how to spell it?
Click to expand...


I didn't think I made a "big deal" about it, just wanted him to understand why I would be shortening it or else I would be misspelling it. It only took me a year or two to learn to spell your name right.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Barista5261 said:


> I'm trying to be good and take vitamins everyday. Today was the first day I started taking them again, it's been a while. Note to self: find a fish oil that doesn't have a super fishy aftertaste [DISAPPOINTED FACE] not fun burping fish at work [FLUSHED FACE]



KRILL oil! Its much better. Its cheaper too.


----------



## Jacqui

Anybody want a nice old grey and white long haired cat? I forgot, it also has stripes and splatches of bright yellow and bright blue.  She decided to "help" me today and really made a mess of things on the gate I was painting. I was trying to do fine work and she thought broad cat coat work was what it really needed.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh! Oh! Me!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Precious is really a sweet cat (my kids would tell you she is a spoiled brat) and is what I consider my main queen over all the others. She is also very helpful when your painting. Today was not the first time she became more colorful.


----------



## T33's Torts

When I first started babysitting my cousins, back when we had dogs, I looked away for a little too long and they painted BonBon (a big golden retriever) blue! I dont think she enjoyed it.


----------



## Barista5261

I would totally take krill instead of fish oil if I wasn't allergic to shellfish :/


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh that's right! That sucks. Then I think you're stuck with fishy burbs. I heard taking them at night helps too.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> When I first started babysitting my cousins, back when we had dogs, I looked away for a little too long and they painted BonBon (a big golden retriever) blue! I dont think she enjoyed it.



 My kids never painted any of the animals, bt they may have helped them to help themselves to paint.  We have had some beautiful spotted animals and pretty footprints across things.


----------



## Barista5261

Anyone hear anything from Sandy? I haven't seen her around lately. Hope she's okay.


----------



## T33's Torts

I once left the door open, and 5 birds helped themselves to the rabbit's food.




Barista5261 said:


> Anyone hear anything from Sandy? I haven't seen her around lately. Hope she's okay.



Nope. Shot her an email, didn't get a reply. I hope she's doing better as well.


How's your day off been Amy?  I get allllllllll of next week free so I'm a happy camper. 

I emailed my doc about the dumb scar on my neck, and he says its probably just a nerve that didn't heal. I could have then to surgery for it, but its not a big deal, so I'm good.


----------



## Jacqui

I almost asked yesterday, if anybody had heard from Sandy. 

Sibi, so glad the new person is working out so wonderfully for you.


----------



## Barista5261

Day's been good, besides my stomach being mad at me for taking too many vitamins at once this morning :/


----------



## T33's Torts

Amy, try taking half at night, after you eat dinner. It helps me a ton.


----------



## Barista5261

tffnytorts said:


> Amy, try taking half at night, after you eat dinner. It helps me a ton.



Will definitely try that tomorrow night. I have to take Metformin after dinner everyday, so it won't be a big deal adding a few more things to take.


----------



## Jacqui

How many did you take?


----------



## T33's Torts

For me, adding even one extra vitamin will throw me off. 

I started reading the Hunger Games series. It's begun. The madness. 

I have to stop reading such dramatic books. They interfere with ny mind too much.


----------



## Jacqui

I normally read something in a who done it type, but earlier this winter I started instead just reading more plain and easy reading type of stories. The type where an author has this small town where you get to know the different folks and each book has a focus on one or two couples. Has been very relaxing which surprised me.


----------



## T33's Torts

This series is all action. I had to stop reading another book recently, because the swing of events was too much.


----------



## Barista5261

This morning I took: 

Glucosamine-chondroitin
Omega 3/flax/safflower/fish oil
Multivitamin 
Vitamin C
Vitamin D
Calcium

All but the Vitamin D are GIGANTIC horse pills that I can't ever swallow in the right direction [DISAPPOINTED FACE] 




Haha at work we have a seasonal coffee called Tribute Blend... Let the Hunger Games jokes begin! I was so bored the other day that I made up a description of the coffee saying how it has slight hints of different notes that each district contributed to the coffee...


----------



## Yvonne G

I've been taking Nature Made fish oil daily for about a year. I've never noticed any fishy taste or after taste.

When I was being the day care giver for my grand daughter there was a girl living across the street her same age - they were around 8 years at the time. I screwed up several nice-sized pieces of plywood to the fence in the back yard, then I bought the girls some poster paints and brushes. They were supposed to be creating master pieces on the plywood, but they got so engrossed in having fun with it that they painted most of the fence too (6' redwood privacy fence). I don't know if painting the dogs entered into their minds, but thankfully, the dogs remained clean.


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like the girls had a blast.


----------



## Barista5261

Haha that sounds like a blast! 


Nature Made is the brand I have now, hopefully taking some of the heavier vitamins after dinner will help [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> hopefully taking some of the heavier vitamins after dinner will help [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]



You mean like the ones with lots of iron? Iron's heavy that's why it makes a great door stop....


----------



## Barista5261

Jacqui said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully taking some of the heavier vitamins after dinner will help [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the ones with lots of iron? Iron's heavy that's why it makes a great door stop....
Click to expand...


Haha so true. I think also it may be because I don't always eat a heavy breakfast, so it may not be enough food in my stomach for all the vitamins.


----------



## T33's Torts

*yawns*


I'm sooooooo tired. I'm always tired.


If you look real close, you can see his nice, new smooth growth.


----------



## sibi

Oh oh, it's time for Tif to go to sleep

Your baby is adorable!!!



tffnytorts said:


> *yawns*


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



sibi said:


> Oh oh, it's time for Tif to go to sleep
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> *yawns*
Click to expand...


Oh I wish!! I still have a lot of stuff to get done! I showered earlier, reached for my towel and it wasn't there! 

I should have my mom come over and do my laundry.  She does it better anyways.


----------



## sibi

Sissyofone's sully, Shelby, is so beautifully smooth. She followed Tom's method


----------



## T33's Torts

I really want to get a split scute baby and start one myself.


----------



## sibi

Don't you just hate it when you forget to replace your towel? I get the floor all wet.


tffnytorts said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh oh, it's time for Tif to go to sleep
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> *yawns*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I wish!! I still have a lot of stuff to get done! I showered earlier, reached for my towel and it wasn't there!
> 
> I should have my mom come over and do my laundry.  She does it better anyways.
Click to expand...


----------



## AZtortMom

Nice looking tort Tiff


----------



## T33's Torts

75% of the time I leave my laundry in the drier. 
"Tiff, where are the hand towels?"
"DARN IT!"




AZtortMom said:


> Nice looking tort Tiff



:shy:


----------



## sibi

Yeah, I wish I could start a new baby too. I had raised my babies for 8 months before I found this forum and learned from Tom how to raise a sulcata baby.


----------



## T33's Torts

As soon as the twins move out of their habitat now, the baby rescue will move into theirs, and the NEW baby will go into the last baby's. I've got this all planned out!


----------



## sibi

I guess you do. Apparently, you have the room for a new baby.



tffnytorts said:


> As soon as the twins move out of their habitat now, the baby rescue will move into theirs, and the NEW baby will go into the last baby's. I've got this all planned out!


----------



## T33's Torts

I've got room, but no time or money.


----------



## AZtortMom

Nite all. It's off to bed with me [TURTLE][TWO HEARTS]


----------



## T33's Torts

Goodnight!


----------



## Kerryann

Hi 
I am gonna go to bed now. I have been up all night trying to fix an issue. Also I was up last night until 1 am doing the same dance oh an my employee in europe called me at 4 am to tell me I needed to schedule a meeting. 
night night


----------



## T33's Torts

I've got some horribly minded friends.. 
I posted "BJ's on Friday, anyone wanna come with?" 

Haven't got any serious replies, but Derek goes "WHAT?!?! BJ'S ON FRIDAY?! With WHO missy?! I love you and all, but I'll tell your mom!" 

I was like "what?" And then I was like *faceplam*.


Goodnight Kerryann!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Barista5261 said:


> Haha that sounds like a blast!
> 
> 
> Nature Made is the brand I have now, hopefully taking some of the heavier vitamins after dinner will help [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]



So just make sure the B-complex are taken right before bed. These are vitamins your brain utilizes while you sleep and if you take them earlier, they can have a hyper type affect on you. I've been known to take 2 B-complex with a Pepsi throwback as a longer acting pick me up.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Jacqui

*Here's to a great Thursday to you all! Good morning!*


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Jacqui. *waves*
Tomorrow I have to go be injected, then the week is over!


----------



## Jacqui

Better to be injected, then rejected.


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't know about that one! I REALLY hate needles!


----------



## Jacqui

Yeah, but it's over really fast.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'll just be over here... Shaking and mentally preparing myself. Needles just shouldn't go with (OR INTO) skin.


----------



## Jacqui

See there is where your going wrong. Your tensing up already, which will make it harder to give a good, fast effective shot. Think of soothing things. Let your mind take you to some place else while your getting the shot. Tell yourself now it's not going to hurt. Come on Tif, use that creative and active mind of yours to make the shot a no biggie.


----------



## Barista5261

The lab that I go to to get my regular blood work done, the techs are good and will try to strike up a conversation with you to keep your mind off the needles if they can tell you're nervous/anxious. 


Tiff- think about your happy thought. Think about Tank with a big messy Mazuri face [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][TURTLE]


----------



## Jacqui

I don't think anybody LIKES to get stuck with a needle, but there are ways to make it better on yorself. Like was said, a good tech also makes all the difference in the world. I warn them going in to get me the best tech, because with me you get one chance and then my vessels go into hiding. 


Tif, what are you getting injected for?


----------



## Jacqui

I am so enjoying this lovely weather and the cats are enjoying helping me paint again today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I am so enjoying this lovely weather and the cats are enjoying helping me paint again today.



Jacqui,
The weather here has been great as well. Last evening was the first kitty-walk-about of the season here. Karen had everyone make one lap around the house, then they all got distracted into play hunting each other in the last rays of the sun.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Tif, what are you getting injected for?



I haven't got a clue. Probably a just regular round of vaccines and booster shots. I (unlike most) HAVE to get these horrible boosters every other year because when I was little, I got really sick and it permanently weakened my immune system.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][TURTLE]


----------



## Jacqui

Hi clear down there in AZ! 

Ken, my kitties walk with me all the time. The trick is to escape the house with the dogs withOUT any cats tagging along, so we can go for long walks.


----------



## T33's Torts

I am very tired. I sat down on the couch to find good deals on organic grass seed, and I fell asleep. Oops.


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> I am very tired. I sat down on the couch to find good deals on organic grass seed, and I fell asleep. Oops.



Did you work today?


----------



## T33's Torts

Nope. I'm just tired. I woke up at 2 this morning because something triggered the censor light. So out I went. Stayed out until 3 and then couldn't sleep.


----------



## Barista5261

My work friend today told me she is getting a sulcata hatchling and I pointed her in this direction  

She hasn't gotten it yet, so I told her I will help her get everything set up before her little one comes home [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][TURTLE]


----------



## Dorrie Siu

Isn't that exciting? I was so happy when my friend said she liked Dorrie and wanted to get a tortie of her own. Unfortunately, she still hasn't really spent any time with him. She just put him in his tank and feeds him.


----------



## Barista5261

It is very exciting to help someone start out with the hot and humid method right off the bat and help set them up for success [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] 


But I will make sure she knows exactly how much work these guys require before I give her a list of supplies to buy.


----------



## Dorrie Siu

That's awesome. I hope she joins here when all is settled.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi y'all.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Tiff *waves*


----------



## T33's Torts

*waves* 
Do anything fun today Noel?


----------



## AZtortMom

Nah, just work and then weed whacked the tort enclosure again. The poor babies were traumatized because all the weeds were leveled and they had no places to hide except their man made hides. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

I broke my weedwhackers... So instead of getting a new one, o just got a Tank.  
I'm a problem solver!


----------



## AZtortMom

I can't wait until my torts are big enough so don't have to keep weed whack the yard anymore [THUMBS UP SIGN][TURTLE]


----------



## T33's Torts

Or you could just get a big tort now! See? I problem solve really well!


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh yeah that would go over like a fart in church [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

Well its no big deal as no one finds out it was you! 

"NOEL! WHERE DID THIS GIGANTIC TORTOISE COME FROM?!" 

"What?! When did THAT get here?! Oh well. Its here. We better keep it!"


----------



## sibi

And that killed chat LOL

Tiff, you have such a vivid imagination!


----------



## Barista5261

AZtortMom said:


> Oh yeah that would go over like a fart in church [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES]



Ahahahahaha [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY][FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY][FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY] 

I wish I had a yard so I could grow weeds in it so that my babies could eat them [DISAPPOINTED FACE] 

I got Tyler's grass seed mix, and I keep looking at it to see if it's sprouted yet, but alas a watched pot never boils.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



sibi said:


> Tiff, you have such a vivid imagination!



I'm just weird. LOL.


I don't know where y'all night time chatters are, but the water is mighty fine over here. 
Man I miss swimming. I used to be a lifeguard. But when you're a lifeguard, you don't spens any time in the water.


Woah. Its already 9. Time travel.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello and *waves*.....I will be he first one to say "GOOD MORNING" today.

It is Friday here. Don't know what to do over the weekend. ALL BY MYSELF................AL BY MYSELF.....................


----------



## T33's Torts

So Steven, I take it you're alone this weekend?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning all. 
Happy 3.1415926535 8979323846 2643383279 5028841971 6939937510 5820974944 5923078164 0628620899 8628034825 3421170679 ...day!


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, its too early to look at all those numbers.


----------



## Barista5261

Yes happy Pi day to you all!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Amy. 

Its much to early to be staring at a series of numbers.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> So Steven, I take it you're alone this weekend?



Yep. 

But I found another tortoise box maker in Shenzhen area. I will make a visit Saturday. Just to check it out. 

You all have a happy Friday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Ken, its too early to look at all those numbers.



Then Tiffany, have a chocolate cream, or coconut, or whatever type you'd like.


----------



## Barista5261

Morning all! 

Hey Tiff [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


Glad I have off today. Sometimes it's good to just have a day where you can chill and take it easy.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken, its too early to look at all those numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Tiffany, have a chocolate cream, or coconut, or whatever type you'd like.
Click to expand...


WooHoo!


----------



## Barista5261

tffnytorts said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken, its too early to look at all those numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Tiffany, have a chocolate cream, or coconut, or whatever type you'd like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WooHoo!
Click to expand...


Breakfast of champions! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][SOFT ICE CREAM]


----------



## bouaboua

Barista5261 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Hey Tiff [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]
> 
> 
> Glad I have off today. Sometimes it's good to just have a day where you can chill and take it easy.



Yep! ! ! ! 

I will like to have a day like that too. Just stare at the tortoise and thinking.....
what are my tortoise thinking now? 
Is he also bored like me? Is s/he know what s/he will have for lunch? 
Is s/he really like the rock I place in his/her enclosure?
S/he know I'm thinking of him/her?

Good to have a day do nothing but day dreaming...............


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



bouaboua said:


> what are my tortoise thinking now?
> Is he also bored like me? Is s/he know what s/he will have for lunch?
> Is s/he really like the rock I place in his/her enclosure?
> S/he know I'm thinking of him/her?



I do this every day!


----------



## bouaboua

I will need to go to bed now. 

Good day to you all. God Bless!ï¼!ï¼!ï¼




tffnytorts said:


> bouaboua said:
> 
> 
> 
> what are my tortoise thinking now?
> Is he also bored like me? Is s/he know what s/he will have for lunch?
> Is s/he really like the rock I place in his/her enclosure?
> S/he know I'm thinking of him/her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do this every day!
Click to expand...



When I grow-up, I want your job!ï¼!ï¼!

ï¼¬ï¼¯ï¼¬ï¼Žï¼Žï¼Žï¼Žï¼Žï¼Žï¼Žï¼Žï¼Žï¼Žï¼Žï¼Žï¼Žï¼Žï¼Žï¼Žï¼Ž


----------



## T33's Torts

Its called school! HAHA
Goodnight!


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> Its called school! HAHA
> Goodnight!



Yes............and LOL. 

I must do it too much by then.......Look what I ended up! ! !

Kids: Please to focus in class. Don't be like me..................


And ninety nine..........................................


----------



## T33's Torts

75% of my time is spent taking notes in abbreviations I don't remember.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning


----------



## T33's Torts

What a sparkling "good morning" that was Jacqui! Lol! 
Morning! *waves* 

I'm ready to be shot upon now. Appointment isn't "til 3, but I'm gaining mental closure.


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Only 2 more days!!!!!


----------



## Barista5261

I want some key lime pie in honor of Pi Day.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone TGIF [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][THUMBS UP SIGN] so glad this week is over at work [DANCER][TURTLE]



[THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> I want some key lime pie in honor of Pi Day.



That sounds good on any and all days.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone TGIF [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][THUMBS UP SIGN] so glad this week is over at work [DANCER][TURTLE]
> 
> 
> [THUMBS UP SIGN]





That is great! If I did The Facebook, I'd Tweet that ! (The picture that is)


----------



## Jacqui

It is days like today, that I really miss having my children when they were younger and cold be counted on as cheap labor.  My current main project is revamping my leopard zone. One of things I have to do is to remove these small flowers that come up from tiny white bulbs with leaves a little like a crocus and then have white blooms. They come up really early in the spring before anything else (so right now) and once the summer heat hits they die. Thing is they need to come out as I do not think they are safe for the tortoises. It didn't use to matter as these areas it was fine to not be able to use them until late season, however needs have changed and I would like to be able to use them on any warm day I happen to have. So here I am on knees trying to get as many of them out as I can. The bigger bulbs are more like cocktail onions, but the smalls ones (of which there are a ton) are about one and a half the size of this: O. 

Okay whine over, it is a nice day here. How about where you are?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got rain mixed with sun. Mid/upper 50Â°.


----------



## Jacqui

It's 52 here, but sunny. Perfect tshirt weather.


----------



## AZtortMom

It's beautiful here. It was raining a little when I was leaving work. Man, I love the smell of rain. 
Once, I woke up from my nap, and put the shelled beasts out, it reached about 82


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning everyone TGIF [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][THUMBS UP SIGN] so glad this week is over at work [DANCER][TURTLE]
> 
> 
> [THUMBS UP SIGN]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is great! If I did The Facebook, I'd Tweet that ! (The picture that is)
Click to expand...




Ken, you don't "TWEET" on Facebook. You TWEET on TWITTER. Hahaha. Now you can impress your friends with your tech savvy-ness.


----------



## AZtortMom

I would love to see Ken tweet or use FB


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> I would love to see Ken tweet or use FB



Me too! That'd be priceless.


----------



## Jacqui

Noel, you seem to get rain quite often. Is that normal?


----------



## LABZOO

Barista5261 said:


> I want some key lime pie in honor of Pi Day.



Its also steak and BJ day


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



LABZOO said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want some key lime pie in honor of Pi Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its also steak and BJ day
Click to expand...


Oh good lord.


----------



## Barista5261

Do I even want to know what that is?
[FLUSHED FACE] is it what it sounds like? 



On a completely different note- am I the only one here that thinks monogrammed wedding ANYTHING, be it favors, glasses, food, candies, etc. is stupid? I am not digging any of that for my wedding. I have found more things that I DO NOT like so far than things I do like. I know that knowing what I don't like can help steer me in the right direction, but I have yet to find things I like.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Noel, you seem to get rain quite often. Is that normal?



Eh, rain at this time of the year is fairly normal for us. It's very common during the later part of the summer though




Barista5261 said:


> Do I even want to know what that is?
> [FLUSHED FACE] is it what it sounds like?
> 
> 
> 
> On a completely different note- am I the only one here that thinks monogrammed wedding ANYTHING, be it favors, glasses, food, candies, etc. is stupid? I am not digging any of that for my wedding. I have found more things that I DO NOT like so far than things I do like. I know that knowing what I don't like can help steer me in the right direction, but I have yet to find things I like.



I completely agree with you on the monogrammed stuff. I'm as well going through the wedding planning stage. I see that stuff and I'm like UGH


the BJ stuff is exactly what you think it is [WINKING FACE]


----------



## Barista5261

Haha yeah, I'm gonna spend extra money on custom water bottle labels..... [UNAMUSED FACE] 

But something awesome I'm gonna do for my reception- we are incorporating Asian stuff and my mom found out how to "re-rig" fortune cookies (warm them up, take out the old fortunes, put custom ones in, and fold it back up) [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] we're gonna do that, then fancy them up and dip them in chocolate and then roll them in different colored sprinkles


----------



## Jacqui

The cookie thing sounds neat.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Do Karen and I get an invite? That sounds way cool. What we did to, â€œpersonalize" our wedding is, you know those desktop size Christmas trees that supermarkets sell? I believe it's a type of spruce, super dense foliage, evergreen. So I've been know to practice/kill bonsai and I've got good nursery connections. We purchased a bunch of those, then Karen painted the clay planters with our colors, our names, and the date. We had these set up with multiples on the tables and told everyone to take one as they left. Naturally, we didn't keep one for ourselves, wish we hadâ€¦I would have bonsai/killed that sucker, but we still would have had the planter to remind me what date.


----------



## AZtortMom

The cookie idea sounds really cool [DANCER]


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noel, you seem to get rain quite often. Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, rain at this time of the year is fairly normal for us. It's very common during the later part of the summer though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I even want to know what that is?
> [FLUSHED FACE] is it what it sounds like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the BJ stuff is exactly what you think it is [WINKING FACE]
Click to expand...




Nope. No. Noooooo. 
We went to bj's for dinner.


----------



## AZtortMom

Did you gave steak?


----------



## T33's Torts

Nope. Lol! I had a salad.


Good news!- 

This is the SECOND night Tank has gone to sleep inside his house by himself! WOOHOO


----------



## Yvonne G

All this talk about food. I went grocery shopping this a.m. I had seen a commercial for a new Hershey product that's caramel. But since I've given up snacks I really didn't pay attention to it. I haven't snacked much at all for the whole winter. I don't even buy the stuff because I can't just eat a handful or one or two, I have to eat the whole box, bag, tube at one sitting. So I'm in the store and I see this new bag of Hershey's caramel. naturally, I had to buy it. Between 11a, when I got home from the store, and now I've eaten the whole bag. It really is pretty darned good stuff. But I'll not be buying it again. No will power.


----------



## MyTrek

Barista5261 said:


> Do I even want to know what that is?
> [FLUSHED FACE] is it what it sounds like?
> 
> 
> 
> On a completely different note- am I the only one here that thinks monogrammed wedding ANYTHING, be it favors, glasses, food, candies, etc. is stupid? I am not digging any of that for my wedding. I have found more things that I DO NOT like so far than things I do like. I know that knowing what I don't like can help steer me in the right direction, but I have yet to find things I like.



My daughter got married 4 weeks ago. While she did have the white princess dress the rest was not traditional. They guys did NOT wear flowers but did wear red chuck taylors and red scarves because the ceremony was outside (in FEB, in a snowstorm) and they guys carried red umbrellas over the ladies. They had simple table decorations that looked quite nice. They did do m&m's as a favor but that was as traditional as they got. The whole thing was pretty unique. They are so happy they did it their way but it was still difficult finding stuff. Knowing what you don't like is the first step. They also decided to move their date closer and suddenly it got easier to make decisions because of the short time line. Too many possibilities can be overwhelming!


----------



## T33's Torts

I coordinated my aunt's wedding a few years back. 
They wanted VERY traditional, so everything was super easy.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ours is going to very small so that's going to help a lot


----------



## MyTrek

AZtortMom said:


> Ours is going to very small so that's going to help a lot



Very true! I think she had 24 (including the happy couple) and she was so relieved it was small. 

Are you excited?


----------



## AZtortMom

I am


----------



## T33's Torts

Pop corn!


----------



## AZtortMom

With butter?


----------



## T33's Torts

Movie theater style.


----------



## Barista5261

Yes! All of Tortoise Forum is invited! I'll have to talk to the caterer about a special salad buffet for the chelonians in attendance [WINKING FACE] my #1 favorite venue for the reception is a public botanical garden, so that should work nicely for tort parking  

Yeah we definitely want to keep it small, 100 people max.

I love the red chucks idea! My dress is floor length, so you won't be able to see my feet and I had originally intended on wearing my red chucks. I am not a heels girl by any means, and with my lack of coordination, I would fall and eat it multiple times. Then my mom found out about it and had a conniption fit. So we came to a compromise and I am wearing ballet flats I had dyed to match my dress. For the ceremony [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE] still wearing my chucks at the reception though! [ATHLETIC SHOE]


Oh! Yes, and I have a super awesomely nerdy, yet subtle way to add Star Wars into the wedding- R2D2 is my "something blue"  my garter has a tiny R2D2 figure on it [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## AZtortMom

That sounds great! Are you having any tort theme any where in the wedding? [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Barista5261

So far, just the awesome cake toppers [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] but I'm sure I'll find something else tort related to incorporate [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][TURTLE][TURTLE]


----------



## AZtortMom

Very nice


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We were married a an elderly couples place on the McKenzie river. They have cabins and host retreats there. The main course was fried chicken, from a cast iron pan over an open flame with hard wood coals. 
Also, my BIL brought up and smokered some fresh salmon he'd caught. This area is thick with microbrews and wineries, so a friend who worked at a distributor hooked us up with the wine and beer. Those that drank it said both were excellent. I won't know. I stuck with the Coors original on ice in the bucket and the Pendelton whisky.


I'd do it all again in a heartbeat.


Our first dance song was, â€œYou Shook Me All-night Long" by AC/DC.


Someplace was Georgia Satellites, â€œKeep Your Hands To Yourself"


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm just chilling over here, watching the wedding talk. 

I almost slapped some girl today. She had to be a few years younger than me. She came up to Derek and I while we were on campus, looks at me, and tells him "You could do SO much better than her", gives him her number and walks away. Sometimes I worry about the future of our population.


----------



## AZtortMom

*peers in Tiff's popcorn bag* I would of paid good money to see you slap that girl [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff and I skipped the fuss and we went to Vegas.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> *peers in Tiff's popcorn bag* I would of paid good money to see you slap that girl [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



*tilts bag towards Arizona*
Want some? I need to pop another bag anyways.  I so would've, if it wouldn't have meant being taken down to the doom room.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> *peers in Tiff's popcorn bag* I would of paid good money to see you slap that girl [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



IKR?


----------



## T33's Torts

It probably would've been worth it, but he would've been really pissed.


----------



## AZtortMom

I hear ya Tiff [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] Randy would have been pretty upset too [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES]




Jacqui said:


> Jeff and I skipped the fuss and we went to Vegas.



We thought about that too, but everyone at church would have thrown a fit




tffnytorts said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> *peers in Tiff's popcorn bag* I would of paid good money to see you slap that girl [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *tilts bag towards Arizona*
> Want some? I need to pop another bag anyways.  I so would've, if it wouldn't have meant being taken down to the doom room.
Click to expand...


Yummo! I love popcorn *munching on popcorn*


----------



## T33's Torts

Apparently slapping people has a "Zero tolerance policy"


----------



## AZtortMom

There are times where I have to remind myself I look horrible in prison stripes [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

I dont think I'd look that bad in stripes! LOL!


----------



## Jacqui

I had a wonderful and unplanned evening.  My daughter showed up and took me out for supper.  Mexican of course!


----------



## AZtortMom

It depends if they are horizontal or vertical [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


I bet it was nice to see your daughter, Jacqui


----------



## T33's Torts

Good point. I think I would look best in more DIAGONAL lines. Horizontal tends to make me look wide. You think vertical stripes would make me look tall?


----------



## AZtortMom

Vertical stripes are slimming..


----------



## T33's Torts

Nice! Just needa find a prison with vertical outfits.


----------



## Jacqui

Our county jail is bright pink and white stripes.


----------



## AZtortMom

They wear pink down here too


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Our county jail is bright pink and white stripes.



Woah! Cool!


I don't understand why a woman would need a $4500 pursen


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What is a pursen ?


----------



## T33's Torts

Its supposed to say purse. The period button thing is next to the n. I do this very often, its inevitable.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

There are $4500 purses out there? Wow. I done did good, marrying the gal I did.


There are $4500 purses out there? Wow. I done did good, marrying the gal I did.


----------



## Barista5261

Haha I saw something the other day that said "Don't be the girl with the $2000 purse that doesn't have $2000 in it." 

Yeah $4500 is rather extreme. Hmm let's see, a purse or my caterer paid in full plus tips for my wedding? [UNAMUSED FACE]


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


$4,500 for a purse? Wow I am glad that's one addiction I do not have. No purses in my life.  (more money for critters  )


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> There are $4500 purses out there? Wow. I done did good, marrying the gal I did.



There are purses thar cost a whole lot more. I saw a $12,000 one a few weeks back. I've never found a need for one. I think the closest thing I've used is a plastic grocery bag.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all *waves*


----------



## T33's Torts

Morning!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> $4,500 for a purse? Wow I am glad that's one addiction I do not have. No purses in my life.  (more money for critters  )



My daughter doesn't use a purse either. I don't understand how you can get by without one. I have a closet full of purses. I get tired of using one and buy a new one.

Morning!


----------



## T33's Torts

All you need are pants with pockets!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm fat enough without having all those lumps my wallet, check book, comb, lipstick, kleenex, etc. would make. Cargo pants?


----------



## T33's Torts

Cargo pants are exactly what o was thinking.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I'm fat enough without having all those lumps my wallet, check book, comb, lipstick, kleenex, etc. would make. Cargo pants?



All I need are my keys, my bankcard, driver's license, and some cash and I am good to go. Jeff wears cargo pants, that way he has a place to stuff his book.


----------



## T33's Torts

I have officially set up all the tortoises foods in the fridge to last a week. Then, I wrote a two page summary about how to feed, mist, and interact with the animals, including a small rat snake. I had to revise the writting to make it more Grandpa- friendly. I think he'll be okay. I've been training him for a few years now.


----------



## AZtortMom

I have one of Randy's daughters watch my torts when we go out out of town. I do the same exact thing. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] isn't it nice to have in house tort support? [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]


----------



## Jacqui

I normally have my son do it. He can pretty much wing it just with past experience, he just needs to know which enclosures have life in them.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## T33's Torts

Usually I don't leave longer than a weekend, and they're pretty self sufficient. The last time I left for more than that was before I had the sulcatas!


Lady bugs like Tank.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Long time no chat! 

I have a coach purse and wallet but they were from the outlet mall and were on clearance too. Think my purse was like $60 and the wallet $80 and I've had them over a year now. I never understood the need to change purses to match shoes or seasons, etc.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Rosie [WHITE SMILING FACE]ï¸


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

â€œJesus was my copilot, but we crashed in the mountains and I had to eat Him" 

Too heavy for a Saturday afternoon?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> â€œJesus was my copilot, but we crashed in the mountains and I had to eat Him"
> 
> Too heavy for a Saturday afternoon?



Too deep.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kinda' turns off my stomach for finishing up that bacon I just cooked.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Kinda' turns off my stomach for finishing up that bacon I just cooked.



As I had planned. Pass the plate, Yvonne.


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh no Ken! I will take her bacon!


Ugh! I feel like warmed over tort poop. [TURTLE][PILE OF POO] I think I got Randy's cold


----------



## T33's Torts

Warm tortoise poops is nasty!


----------



## AZtortMom

Very squishy and smelly![FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

Tell me about it. Today Tank was going to the bathroom on the grass, so I got the scooper ready. For a while he was just standing over it! So I was like "Tank! C'mon! " and he just THREW himself down. SPLAT.


----------



## AZtortMom

You gotta love when they do that..ugh


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh my god. I just read through that CreepyPasta page (there's a thread under off topic chit chat). Its pretty sick stuff. I only read two, and they we're horrible. The writting was written very well, but is oh so horrible.


----------



## AZtortMom

I read two posts and I was good *shutter* I use to be into that stuff, but I'm not anymore [FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## T33's Torts

Its pretty graphic.. The scary part is how well its written.


----------



## AZtortMom

I know, right?!


----------



## Jacqui

Noel hope your not sick.


----------



## T33's Torts

Little rescue sully stopped eating again. She's still indoors for all but four 20 minute periods. She's soft, but more active now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Little rescue sully stopped eating again. She's still indoors for all but four 20 minute periods. She's soft, but more active now.



Why can't she be out more often/longer?


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh and the last of my Russians are up. Only 3 (of 5) went down. Shelly stayed active (INSIDE THE BOX) for 11 days, so she ended up staying in the house. My second box-ed victim was Fern, who stayed sleeping until February 10th. Lastly, Sandie, stirred today. I was petting their little heads, and kept thinking about how small they seem!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little rescue sully stopped eating again. She's still indoors for all but four 20 minute periods. She's soft, but more active now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't she be out more often/longer?
Click to expand...


Because she can't go without a strong heat source (above 85Â°) for any longer without becoming lethargic for several days.


And she goes out more often when I can. Once in the morning, once during my lunch, once before work, and as many times as possible between 4, and when the sun goes down (5 ish)


----------



## Jacqui

Darn, she takes baby steps forward and then does a short slide back. Let's hope she is back to eating tomorrow.


----------



## AZtortMom

Poor baby rescue  I hope she gets better. 

Jacque, I'm battling a chest cold. Probably from the weird hours at work and the onset of all the physical work. I'll be alright


----------



## Jacqui

Tell Randy to not let your chest get cold.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Tell Randy to not let your chest get cold.



LOL! Jacqui is a problem solver too!


----------



## T33's Torts

So as of now, I'm in the "oh my god we're leaving in 14 hours am I missing anything" stage of travel.


----------



## Kerryann

Hi, this week was brutal.
My torts are starting to get so active. I cleaned their homes today and I used their used Coir to plant my spring seeds.
Has anyone tried that?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm watching â€œVikings" from the History Channel. Fun series.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm am having a really sucky week too Kerryann.


I have a really, really bad temper. When I was little I'd throw things, or hit people in anger. I never did well expressing emotions, so eventually I'd end up screaming at walls and throwing lamps. I'm still like that. 
A few years ago I broke a glass window when I threw an apple at it. I try very, very hard to control things like this, and its hard. I learned that very few people have the capability to calm me to a point where I can rationalize whatever I'm going on about. Overall I've learned that people just suck.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Hi, this week was brutal.
> My torts are starting to get so active. I cleaned their homes today and I used their used Coir to plant my spring seeds.
> Has anyone tried that?



I use the old coir as planting soil in the flower pots (which also contain tomatoes and peppers sometimes). Old mulch is used to mulch the plants in the enclosure of the animals who had the mulch inside the house.


*Good morning!!​*
Today is my baby's 24th birthday! So it's off to the big city to celebrate with most of my children (3 out of 4 isn't bad), my sister and their father. Well atleast time with my kidlings will be fun.  Maybe a quick stop to pick up some turnip and mustard greens for the tortoises, too.


----------



## Yvonne G

So you're not going to be around the Forum today? Guess I'll just have to work outside then. See ya tomorrow! And enjoy your day with your family.


----------



## T33's Torts

Have fun with your kidlings Jacqui!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## T33's Torts

Morning. 
Tank has been traumatizing the bunny. He will walk past the sliding glass door and she will freak out.


----------



## AZtortMom

She's probably like why is that huge rock with eyes moving???


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL! Probably! He can't get right up to the glass, but he used to be able to.


Yeah that didn't last long. Now, the people yard is blocked off.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yeah that's probably best, unless you want your stuff rearranged on a regular basis.


----------



## T33's Torts

I've learned my lesson.  One day I came home all my chairs were knocked over.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, this week was brutal.
> My torts are starting to get so active. I cleaned their homes today and I used their used Coir to plant my spring seeds.
> Has anyone tried that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the old coir as planting soil in the flower pots (which also contain tomatoes and peppers sometimes). Old mulch is used to mulch the plants in the enclosure of the animals who had the mulch inside the house.
> 
> 
> *Good morning!!​*
> Today is my baby's 24th birthday! So it's off to the big city to celebrate with most of my children (3 out of 4 isn't bad), my sister and their father. Well atleast time with my kidlings will be fun.  Maybe a quick stop to pick up some turnip and mustard greens for the tortoises, too.
Click to expand...



I was using the old coir in the gardens outside last year.
Have fun with the family 




tffnytorts said:


> LOL! Probably! He can't get right up to the glass, but he used to be able to.
> Yeah that didn't last long. Now, the people yard is blocked off.



He wants you to go and hang out with him.


----------



## T33's Torts

One hour and 10 minutes down! 5 hours to go. My driving shift is over! Woohoo


----------



## AZtortMom

Woo hoo! Happy turtle dance [DANCER][TURTLE][DANCER][TURTLE]


----------



## T33's Torts

We're stopping for lunch now in some random little hiking village.


Just realised we're also VERY close to the ocean.


Never mind on the lunch, there's no restaurants here.


There's some awesome waves out there today. Excellent for surfing. Its a little cold though, and I didn't bring a board. 


Found a restaurant!


----------



## AZtortMom

Food...


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm starving.


Its VERY hot. I'm dying to go for a swim. All I need to do is survive the drive.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man...I did something really stupid today. I threw together a little outdoor enclosure for some baby tortoises that I have here.







The shed that the little enclosure is up against is on a cement slab, so there's a bit of a gap between the side wall of the shed and the cement. I've butted the habitat's walls up against the shed, and there's a little gap at the bottom. I was going to come back and fix that...stuff it with something, but I forgot to. I went ahead and put in all the stuff needed for the babies, and put in the babies, then I went to the store.

I didn't remember that darned gap until about 2 hours later. And, wouldn't you just know it? A baby leopard tortoise that I was saving for good weather to ship to Texas, escaped. Some of the grass in the leopard pen is over 8" tall. I don't have a prayer of finding the little rascal. I spent about an hour looking for him to no avail.






You can see the gap where I've positioned a couple of wooden shims. I'll make a more permanent fix tomorrow morning.


----------



## T33's Torts

Keep looking Yvonne. He'll show up.


----------



## AZtortMom

Just keep looking. The little Houdini will show up. Little Shelly did that to me


----------



## Barista5261

Can you try to lure him with a nice pile of veggies and/or a few mazuri nuggets?


----------



## AZtortMom

Any luck on finding the baby?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> Any luck on finding on the baby?



I feel like she's probably out looking.


----------



## AZtortMom

Let's keep our fingers crossed she finds the little bugger


----------



## T33's Torts

He'll pop up somewhere!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, can he escape the rest of the yard?


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui, a little thing like that can escape ANYTHING.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Jacqui, a little thing like that can escape ANYTHING.



Not true. For instance if it was inside another tortoise enclosure, it could be secure.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good point, put if he was in my big sulcata area, it wouldn't be reasonable to check every square inch.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Good point, put if he was in my big sulcata area, it wouldn't be reasonable to check every square inch.



Why not? I would be. I just would not be super duper worried as long as I knew temps were safe and it could not get out of the area.


----------



## T33's Torts

There's so many possibilities though. Wild animals, holes under a gate.. But who knows, miracles happen.


----------



## Yvonne G

He's just a teeny tiny little thing. Birds can carry him off.

Every time I went outside I looked around that enclosure (he's inside the big leopard tortoise pen, but there are nooks and crannys that he might have gone through). I even got down on my hands and knees and went all over through the wet grass and under the piles of leaves. I'm afraid, unless I just happen upon him out of his hiding place, that he's gone. 

When I had him in the house he was very shy. He wouldn't eat unless I put the food in the mouth of his hiding place.


----------



## T33's Torts

Maybe when it gets sunny tomorrow he'll be out to bask. Thats what my Russian did when he first escaped.


----------



## AZtortMom

That's how I found Shelly. She came out to bask in the morning.


----------



## T33's Torts

Dude Russians scale 6" bricks like nothing.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Dude Russians scale 6" bricks like nothing.



That's why they are one of the best known escape artist. I love having lips on enclosures, then climbing is not a worry.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I'm not going to give up looking for him, but this little baby isn't going to come out. He never came out while I had him in the house and it was a lot safer and more quiet than that great big outdoor pen.

I have a sneaking suspicion that he's under the old house. The west wall of the leopard pen is an old, vacant house that is up on piers. Naturally, I've put up boards so the tortoise can't get under there, but there's a tiny space where one board didn't quite cover up a hole. About as big as the hole he escaped outta' his pen from. If he did go under the house, he's free to the world if he so desires.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Dude Russians scale 6" bricks like nothing.



That's why they are one of the best known escape artist. I love having lips on enclosures, then climbing is not a worry.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude Russians scale 6" bricks like nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why they are one of the best known escape artist. I love having lips on enclosures, then climbing is not a worry.
Click to expand...


I have a lip and a lid on ALL the cages now. This was back one I only had one, who came outside during the day.


----------



## AZtortMom

Dam it Jim


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> Dam it Jim



So, who's this Jim?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I'm not going to give up looking for him, but this little baby isn't going to come out. He never came out while I had him in the house and it was a lot safer and more quiet than that great big outdoor pen.
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion that he's under the old house. The west wall of the leopard pen is an old, vacant house that is up on piers. Naturally, I've put up boards so the tortoise can't get under there, but there's a tiny space where one board didn't quite cover up a hole. About as big as the hole he escaped outta' his pen from. If he did go under the house, he's free to the world if he so desires.



Tomorrow is a lucky day, so fingers crossed.




tffnytorts said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dam it Jim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, who's this Jim?
Click to expand...


Tif did you change your name? Your gender?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jim is a Star Trek reference  Bones says that to the Captain all the time


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Tif did you change your name? Your gender?



Not that I remember.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Jim is a Star Trek reference  Bones says that to the Captain all the time



Oh yeah, he did.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think pancakes are better escape artists than russians. And if they get loose in your house, the 1-1/2" gap under your fridge suits them just fine.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think pancakes are better escape artists than russians. And if they get loose in your house, the 1-1/2" gap under your fridge suits them just fine.



Sounds dangerous.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And the motor under there makes it nice and warm.


----------



## Jacqui

They are just looking for the syrup.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> They are just looking for the syrup.



Darn it! I was going to make a comment, but I couldn't think quick enough!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are just looking for the syrup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn it! I was going to make a comment, but I couldn't think quick enough!
Click to expand...


----------



## T33's Torts

It's cold. Very very very cold. Much to cold for a SoCal native.


----------



## Jacqui

Poor baby.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Poor baby.



Right? Come on Tiffany, suck it up!


----------



## T33's Torts

*shivers* 


This has officially become the best trip ever. 

The waitress came by, looks at Derek and I and asks me "Are you and your father enjoying your food?" 
I couldn't stop laughing!!   
He went "We're the same age." And she was like "Really?! Wow, what a surprise!"


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Jacqui said:


> Poor baby.



Hey there Jacqui,

So, here I am seeking for you to address the issue of shipping the leopard. No return of e-mail, and I guess the phone doesn't work there either.

ITS TOO COLD THERE TO SHIP RIGHT NOW, ESPECIALLY AS YOU WILL NOT GET PRIORITY DELIVERY.

I won't ship to you right now as the door delivery is, as you pointed out not until late in the day, which sorta makes no sense with 'priority' shipping. Can tell me that you will go to the FedEx office for a pickup, so the tortoises does not have to ride around in a truck at 40F for a whole day.

Alternatively I can hold the tortoise for several more weeks until such time as your local weather is warmer than 40F.

Or if you like I can just refund your payment.

No response = refund.

Will

william.espenshadeiii AT gmail.com
215-483-7675


----------



## T33's Torts

Will, I'm not expecting Jacqui back on the forum tonight. Its already late in Nebraska.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! 

I better come and say HI before I go to bed. I almost got penalized yesterday for not come to TFO for the weekend. 

You all have a Great day.


----------



## Jacqui

No Will, as you pointed out I have not checked my yahoo mail account. With my limited laptop time and speed, I spend it in this forum. I find the other places to be of a much poorer quality and frankly a waste of my time, so I seldom check them. As for my cell phone, I was out and about all day until early evening with family. I took, sent and received many phone calls and texts so my phone was working correctly. I also know there were no PMS from you for me, when I came in last night. I am glad to see you finally realized that I do correctly know when delivery is to my home (late day rather then the normal early morning most folks enjoy). Now, I will take this back to a private conversation.


*Happy St PAT's day!!​​*​
*Good day to all of you!*


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Today is my baby's 24th birthday! So it's off to the big city to celebrate with most of my children (3 out of 4 isn't bad), my sister and their father. Well atleast time with my kidlings will be fun.  Maybe a quick stop to pick up some turnip and mustard greens for the tortoises, too.



How old is your oldest, what kind of spread do you have?


----------



## Jacqui

My spread is pretty big.... oh! Your not talking about my big belly!!  With my children no spread at all.  Oldest is June 13, 1985, then a Sept 1987, and a March 1989 and then the last was two weeks less then a year later.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning everyone! Happy St. Patrick's Day!!


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Jim is a Star Trek reference  Bones says that to the Captain all the time



It always loses something in the translation when you have to explain your jokes. But I wanted you to know that I knew what you were talking about. I'm a trekky from way back.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim is a Star Trek reference  Bones says that to the Captain all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It always loses something in the translation when you have to explain your jokes. But I wanted you to know that I knew what you were talking about. I'm a trekky from way back.
Click to expand...


Cool  good morning all 

Did you find the little one?


----------



## Jacqui

*fingers crossed that this is the day she does find the wee leopard*


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm confident Yvonne will find him.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Hi everyone!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh my god its Sandy! 
Hi!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Who???!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Who???!!!



Shhhhh Ken! Let's welcome the newbie with open arms.


----------



## AZtortMom

Don't make direct eye contact, it's a sign of aggression


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Smiling could also be considered baring teeth!!


----------



## Barista5261

She lives! Hi Sandy! How have you and Good Sir Oliver been?


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Did you find the little one?



No - there's no hope of finding him. He's too small and there are too many places to be hiding.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Smiling could also be considered baring teeth!!






We went to the aquarium.  I had so much fun. There was a BIG sea turtle, and a western spotted too. Oh and there were a lot of fish.  I'll make a thread later.


----------



## Jacqui

See, it is a lucky day! Sandy stopped by after a long time.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> See, it is a lucky day! Sandy stopped by after a long time.



Oh yes it is! And I'm not even wearing my lucky tortoise wactchet.


Sandy, I saw this today and I had to take a picture. So many pun possibilities!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Today is such a blah day.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Today is such a blah day.



What's going on in your /real/ world Jacqui?


----------



## Jacqui

Today is the day a few years back I married Jeff. I come from Irish stock, so the day is a big deal in my family. 

Between cats, dogs, time, and my being clumsy I have broken a lot of tortoise lights the last couple of weeks. Today I was going around and replacing them. I have a trio of erosa hingebacks who had their light (a plant light) go out and the UVB light they get at random times got broken. I never thought too much about it, as they come to the front of the enclosure to eat and I can see them well with the light that is there normally. Today as I replaced their light, I could see into the far darkest reaches where the females always lay eggs. There today, I found four eggs. So now, four eggs for me to kill.  So nothing much going on around here.


----------



## T33's Torts

You never try and hatch them eggs? 
Happy anniversary! St. Patty's day isn't a huge thing here. It does however serve as a very good excuse to drink a lot of green *usually achololic* beverages.


----------



## jaizei

tffnytorts said:


> You never try and hatch them eggs?



I think she's referring to her 'luck' with hatching them.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never try and hatch them eggs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's referring to her 'luck' with hatching them.
Click to expand...


 Yeah, I have bad luck with my erosa eggs. I think everything that can go wrong, has. It was so nice not having the incubator running, as the lights from it keep me awake. I moved it into the bedroom, because it was the one place no cats could knock it off... now I have some young cats in the bedroom.  Might be interesting.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



jaizei said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never try and hatch them eggs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's referring to her 'luck' with hatching them.
Click to expand...


Obviously! *shakes head* 
I'm not on the ball today!


----------



## Jacqui

Tif, it would have been hard to view the aquarium, while balancing on a ball, so it's understandable your not on the ball today.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Tif, it would have been hard to view the aquarium, while balancing on a ball, so it's understandable your not on the ball today.






And a shoutout to Miss Katherine Keed, for successfully raising a son wonderful enough to (slightly randomly) bring me Oreos; a hats off to you.


----------



## Jacqui

That was nice of him.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> That was nice of him.



Yep. Now I'm going to get fat.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I'm wanting to experiment and make chicken fettuccine alfrado for dinner. Experiment inves I've never made it before. My question for youins' can I use spaghetti noodles instead of fettuccine noodles?


----------



## Barista5261

I don't see why not. The only difference is that the fettuccine is flatter and wider than the spaghetti.


----------



## T33's Torts

Spaghetti noodles are thin and round, not flat. So besides the look of it, I don't see why not.


Darn it! Amy's fast.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's really all about the sauce, right?


----------



## T33's Torts

I think so.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm gonna grill in garlic, chicken tenderloins and slice that up and add some finely cut green beans for color.( I don't do peas).


----------



## jaizei

I don't know... shape does seem to have quite an affect on taste re: macaroni & cheese elbows vs. shells vs. rotelle.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I don't know... shape does seem to have quite an affect on taste re: macaroni & cheese elbows vs. shells vs. rotelle.



Yep it's a mind thing if nothing else. While it may be the same stuff in the mixture, it won't have the same flavor.

Ken, it sounds yummy!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I make, from scratch all my gravies so I thought as long as I don't scorch the sauce, I should be up to the challenge.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Well the different pasta shapes exist to hold the sauce in different amounts. So spaghetti might not hold onto the alfredo sauce as much but shouldn't taste too different. You'd technically be making spaghetti alfredo and not fettucine alfredo. There are so many varieties of pasta, but I think the shaped mac n cheese tastes better than the elbow noodles (unless homemade). 

So I am down to only 5 critters in my zoo. Ellie passed away almost 2 weeks ago (the boxer with cancer) and today I rehomed my two rat boys. They were super cute but I had no space to upgrade their cage and I found a lady who has several rats and has huge martin's cages and lets them run around a rat-proof room during the day. She even custom makes them hammocks and toys and food, sooo needless to say they're more spoiled than I could provide. Kind of bittersweet but with finances the way they are, I couldn't have afforded to upgrade/buy a new cage and the one they were in is comically small for adult rats.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow. That killed chat?


----------



## Jacqui

*hugs Kim* I had wanted to ask if you had gone ahead with Ellie, but did not want to open a very touchy and painful subject. Your a good and big hearted person Kim.


----------



## Barista5261

*hugs for Kim* 





My mom's family is very traditional Irish, I feel like I am being a bad Irish by not making some kind of stew with my potatoes.... I opted for scalloped potatoes with thin sliced onions and tons of garlic which is currently smelling fantastic in the oven right now [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow. That killed chat?



Sorry y'all. DK came back to the room and I fell asleep. :blush:


----------



## Jacqui

Poor guy, he comes into a room and the girl falls asleep.


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh boy looks like I missed a lot. It's been busy on the outside. Been helping a friend with flight stuff on a real bad travel day, but looks like we are almost there [THUMBS UP SIGN][SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> . Been helping a friend with flight stuff on a real bad travel day, but looks like we are almost there [THUMBS UP SIGN][SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]



That was very good of you.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Poor guy, he comes into a room and the girl falls asleep.



Hey- at least I waited for him to come back first!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And dinner rocked!!! Karen came in the house from work and said, â€œsomething smells good!"


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> And dinner rocked!!! Karen came in the house from work and said, â€œsomething smells good!"



WOOHOO! Well done!


----------



## AZtortMom

Dinner sounded yummy Ken [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]that's my favorite pasta


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Been helping a friend with flight stuff on a real bad travel day, but looks like we are almost there [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was very good of you.
Click to expand...


Ditto! [THUMBS UP SIGN]


I miss my shelled buddies.


He says he's going to tell my mom that I'm trying to corrupt him because I tried to get him to take a sip of my beer.


----------



## AZtortMom

You are such a bad influence [WINKING FACE]


----------



## T33's Torts

If you can't handle the heat get out of the kitchen.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hey! I live in AZ [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

Really? I thought AZ stood for A Zebra...


----------



## AZtortMom

Smarty pants [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE][FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]


----------



## T33's Torts

You know what Noel? 
My pants do feel rather smart today! Thank you for noticing!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. Here's a Cowboy Ken money making idea. I've got an audio file of Fred ummm spending quality time with Mikita. I want to make it a ringtone that I could sell for say 99Â¢. 
What do ya think? Early retirement opportunity?


----------



## T33's Torts

So I'm assuming those two are torts, right? 
I think you have yourself a great idea!  
Are you going to try your hand in the tortoise porn industry?


So a little known fact is that my wisdom teeth never grew in, and I THINK that they may or may not be growing in now... stupid teeth.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes Tiffany. Those two are tortoises. Tortoise porn has been market cornered by the National Geographic Channel. I wouldn't stand a chance in that market. Unless I glued mustaches on the male tortoises.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tort porn..*rubbing chin* that might be a good idea..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I, too, lack wisdom teeth. I don't even have buds in there. I say it's because I'm the next stage, â€œhomo-superior".


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes Tiffany. Those two are tortoises. Tortoise porn has been market cornered by the National Geographic Channel. I wouldn't stand a chance in that market. Unless I glued mustaches on the male tortoises.



I would imagine its a tough business. I would think you'd have a better shot if it followed code. Like if they were doing so safely.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I, too, lack wisdom teeth. I don't even have buds in there. I say it's because I'm the next stage, â€œhomo-superior".



There's an odd pressure on my left molar. It doesn't hurt, but DK says I should go to a dentist.  I HATE the dentist. When I was a kid, I swung at the doctor, so they put me in a straight jacket.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've never had dentist issues. It's all fascinating to me so that kind of makes it fun.


Here is my last failed money making idea.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My dad's a dentist. I bit his finger when I was younger AND puked on the entry carpet once. I'm okay now but he did bite my finger back, lol. 

Thanks guys on the condolences. It wasn't an easy decision but she spent the day with all her favorite people in the sun and eating liver and bacon treats. She went quickly in my arms surrounded by her previous foster family and my bf and I. 

Only having 5 pets seems like I'm forgetting something to take care of.


----------



## T33's Torts

That's just awesome, Ken. 


I haven't touched an animal in 50 hours, and I'm getting kinda antsy.


----------



## Barista5261

Ellie is in doggy heaven now running around chasing squirrels and is no longer suffering and in pain [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][DOG FACE][HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸


Tortoise pr0ns, eh? Haha I like the mustache suggestion [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]


----------



## T33's Torts

Doggy heaven is squirrel hell.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. Here's a Cowboy Ken money making idea. I've got an audio file of Fred ummm spending quality time with Mikita. I want to make it a ringtone that I could sell for say 99Â¢.
> What do ya think? Early retirement opportunity?



A word of advice...don't quit your day job.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> A word of advice...don't quit your day job.



Dang it. I was counting on your level headedness to see this as a great venture.


----------



## T33's Torts

If you ever do start selling these tapes, this could be a cover.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Here's a Cowboy Ken money making idea. I've got an audio file of Fred ummm spending quality time with Mikita. I want to make it a ringtone that I could sell for say 99Â¢.
> What do ya think? Early retirement opportunity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A word of advice...don't quit your day job.
Click to expand...


OH! ! ! ! 

It hurts.........................


----------



## Yvonne G

Steven: Isn't it about time for you to be on your way home? I'll bet your wife is missing you pretty bad.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh my god. 
So I was looking, and there's actually a wisdom tooth poking out from behind my molar. 
Oh no.


----------



## Yvonne G

Here's a link to my new craigslist ad:

http://fresno.craigslist.org/pet/4380059033.html


I don't know if we're going to be able to stand all that new smartness coming from you.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Yvonne G said:


> I don't know if we're going to be able to stand all that new smartness coming from you.



From who?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Steven: Isn't it about time for you to be on your way home? I'll bet your wife is missing you pretty bad.



I'm counting my morning coffees. 

9 more cups before I board my flight back. 

My wife and I call each other about 10 times a day or more via Skype or face time. Sometime just ask what are you doing? Who poo and pee today? she send me photos of our tortoise like every other day. We are old couple but she is like my new girlfriend. 

She just wonderful!!!!




tffnytorts said:


> Oh my god.
> So I was looking, and there's actually a wisdom tooth poking out from behind my molar.
> Oh no.



You need to see a dentist quick. I have a wisdom tooth that grow side way and pushing the molar. It required sugary to take it out. I can eat for about a week. 

No fun, but got to take care of that soon.


----------



## T33's Torts

*sighs* 
I hate this so much. I'm in Monterey until Thursday, so I probably won't go until this weekend or next week.  
NOT looking forward to this.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Here's a link to my new craigslist ad:
> 
> http://fresno.craigslist.org/pet/4380059033.html
> 
> 
> Great idea. May I copy it and place it in my local CL??


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay, so I googled it, and its possible that these are the second set of molars I didn't get... I'm so lost. It hurrrrtttsss


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> *sighs*
> I hate this so much. I'm in Monterey until Thursday, so I probably won't go until this weekend or next week.
> NOT looking forward to this.



If it is just poking out, the things may not be so bad. I hope this discomfort don't ruin your time in Northern Cal.


----------



## T33's Torts

Don't worry, I'm having a wonderful time here. 
This is my 4th trip to the area! The first being when I was 2.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> Okay, so I googled it, and its possible that these are the second set of molars I didn't get... I'm so lost. It hurrrrtttsss



second set of molars????

WOW! Good to be young. We are start to losing our molar. LOL 

Some over the counter pain relieving medicine are in order???


----------



## T33's Torts

Do people get more than one set of molars? Not including the wisdoms. I think I have some Advil in my bag.  
I didn't start losing teeth until I was 9. So hopefully these are normal teeth!


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> Do people get more than one set of molars? Not including the wisdoms. I think I have some Advil in my bag.
> I didn't start losing teeth until I was 9. So hopefully these are normal teeth!



Good. Advil is ibuprofen. It will help if you have some minor inflammation in the area. 

I hate that happen when you on the road, especially when it is vacation.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah. With my luck, I'm not suprised.  

This bed in so tiny! Lol!


Goodnight friends!


----------



## T33's Torts

Woah. There's some scary @$# movies on tonight....


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning to you all and it is time for me to hit the sack.

I really find myself getting old, at 9:30 PM, I cannot keep my eyes open. But I gets up quite early though. 5:30 this morning.

I'm old.......No argument. 

Good night/Day.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Wow, I can't keep up with you guys and the postings! Haha
This topic really picked up.

Anyway, hope everyone is well. My rescue is crazy busy, rehomed a Sulcata last night, email this morning to take in 2 turtles (ugh), hoping I can educate them and have them keep them vs bounce them around to more homes (they took them in as a favor to a friend).

I think as it is now, I need to start rehoming a few of the rescues I had originally decided to keep. I picked up more work, and I'm afraid I am over stretching myself with the dogs, my three jobs, my tortoises, and the fact that I seem to have a new man in my life.

Still probably moving to Seattle area with more room, but that's on pause now for a plethora of reasons (for me and my friend).

So at this point, if I can find perfect permanent or especially temporary homes for some of my own, I'm willing to let them go if the situation is ideal, otherwise, I will do my best, and in time things will improve. I just had to make the decision to take all the work I can get, and pay off my debts in two years so I can buy a house. Just not making any headway in my current situation.

I'm pretty excited tho! Already making huge progress on my car and cc balances!!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## Jacqui

Anybody notice how she quickly kinda skimmed over the new man part?


Here's to a Terrific Tuesday TFO folks! 


(hmmm my laptop is not giving me options for colors and sizes this am *big pout!*)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MegaMillions is said to be $400 million tonight.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Jacqui is very keen. 

Yes, John basically disappeared on me. Stopped returning phone calls, barely responds to texts. He's in a bad place, and we basically agreed to just move on.
Meanwhile, an old "flame" came back into my life. Nothing permanent yet, not serious yet, just seeing. We are both in a dark place, so we are just "being there" for each other, and it feels nice. A pleasant change.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's good Sandy. Happy for you with all of this.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all *waves*


----------



## sibi

Hi Sandy!!! And Hi Jacqui and Cowboy!!!! I got up earlier than normal so that I'd have a chance to get on the forum and chat a bit! I hope everyone didn't cut out on me now that I have a chance to chat. What's this thing going on? I don't feel like spending this time looking through posts to catch up. In a nut shell, what's happening? 

Sandy, I'm glad to hear that you have someone you can talk to now especially since John just quit on you like that.


----------



## Yvonne G

tffnytorts said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if we're going to be able to stand all that new smartness coming from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From who?
Click to expand...


From you with your new 'wisdom' tooth.




bouaboua said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to my new craigslist ad:
> 
> http://fresno.craigslist.org/pet/4380059033.html
> 
> 
> Great idea. May I copy it and place it in my local CL??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, of course!
> 
> 
> Cowboy: I only play California'a super lotto. I wouldn't know what to do with 400 million bucks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For us the fun is talking about whose debt we'd take care of.


----------



## Yvonne G

I day dream about tortoise pens and a nice big cement wall all around the property. (but I don't need 400 million to do that)


----------



## T33's Torts

I got a few lotto tickets. I think they're in the car, but I'm not sure. 


Man, EVERYONE'S on this morning! 
Good morning! 
*waves*


Where'd y'all go?


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm back  I had to take a shower to get all the nasty package dirt off of me from work [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] I saw two torts go through work today. I said a little pray for them that they had safe travels [TURTLE][TURTLE][HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm still in bed. :angel:
I am currently waiting for the bathroom.


Aren't guys supposed to do everything QUICKLY?! I've been sitting here for like 40 minutes.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Hi Jacqui and Cowboy!!!!



Hey Stranger! How are things way down there in FL?


----------



## T33's Torts

Tic tock. Tic tock. 48 minutes and counting.


----------



## Jacqui

He wants to be all pretty for you Tif, that's why it's taking so long.


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> I'm still in bed. :angel:
> I am currently waiting for the bathroom.
> 
> 
> Aren't guys supposed to do everything QUICKLY?! I've been sitting here for like 40 minutes.





HA HA HA! I'm constantly waiting on my man for everything. It's so bad in his family they call it running on Crowl time (the family name)


----------



## T33's Torts

LMAO! (Minus shower time) I can be ready in 8 minutes. 

I've evolved to get ready fast, so I can sleep in longer.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm always running behind. The last thing I do before going anywhere is roll cigarettes. There is a standing line here, â€œWhere's Ken?" â€œOn the front deck rolling cigarettes!" 
For our wedding, there was a running joke that Karen would walk up the isle, look around and say, â€œOh, he's on the deck rolling cigarettes."
Didn't happen though. My best man bought me a pack of tailor mades.


----------



## T33's Torts

Nice Ken. Nice. 

There's a cute little pug outside tge coffee shop we're in. Probably belongs to someone in here. He's so chubby!


There was an older couple in the cafe earlier, bickering over who would pay for their coffee. Derek look at me and goes "That's you and me in 50 years." 

I'd hope by then he'd give up countering me.


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> LMAO! (Minus shower time) I can be ready in 8 minutes.
> 
> I've evolved to get ready fast, so I can sleep in longer.



That totally sounds like me [THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## Yvonne G

tffnytorts said:


> There's a cute little pug outside tge coffee shop we're in. Probably belongs to someone in here. He's so chubby!



A few days ago I watched a blurb on the news showing a pug giving the swat team a run for their money. About 6 or 8 swat guys trying to corral one little barky/snappy dog. It was hilarious.


----------



## T33's Torts

This dog could've been a potato, and I wouldn't have noticed! Lol!


----------



## Yvonne G

What are you doing that you have so much access to the Forum? I thought you were on vacation?


----------



## T33's Torts

Vacation is just doing what you do at home, somewhere else! 
I'm just kidding, we're currently at the Carmel Mission, (this is what I get for bringing a history nut with me), and I'm bored out of my mind.


----------



## T33's Torts

Found a beautiful little shopping center. The gardens are fantastic. The only part that bothers me are the women that run around in 5" heels and a pound of make up.


----------



## Barista5261

Hah I can't stand the caked on makeup look. And know that heels can help your posture, and blah blah blah, but I have ZERO coordination and will fall flat on my face in about 3 seconds.


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't actually own any "fancy" shoes.  I have 3 pairs of converse, in various conditions. And I have a pair of boots. Thats all, and I'm not complaining.


----------



## Jacqui

I found out Sunday, that my son and his girlfriend are wanting to get a black pug. 

For shoes I have my new $10 black WalMart tennies, the old pair (with holes, but still okay for yardwork) and then my clogs which are now about 9 years old. Yardwork is so hard on shoes, that I go through these tennies about every other month. Good thing they are cheap.


----------



## T33's Torts

These are my Dr. Seuss converse. 




I'm a child at heart.


----------



## Jacqui

My oldest daughter was more into the zebra looking ones.


----------



## T33's Torts

The other two I have are gray. 




I was given a little package. 
Now I have to wait and find out what it is.


I'm so spoiled. I get Italian food for lunch.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cool shoes [THUMBS UP SIGN]
Love Italian food [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> Cool shoes [THUMBS UP SIGN]
> Love Italian food [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



I very rarely get Italian.  Its hard to find a good place in LA. 
I even got gelato!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hey guys!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi! Its about time you've popped up here!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi *waves*


----------



## T33's Torts

Man, today is only Tuesday! Two more moons and then I can see my shelled buddies!


I hope there wasn't any earthquake damage.


I'm tired. Maybe a nap is in order.


----------



## AZtortMom

Naps are a great past time..


----------



## T33's Torts

I napped yesterday, and then didn't fall asleep until 2. 
Then I fell asleep, and then i had a nightmare, and then didn't go back to sleep until 3. 

So I think I'm going to tough this one out.


----------



## AZtortMom

I need to take at least a 2 hour nap when I get home from work or I turn into a grump-a-sarus. [TURTLE]


----------



## T33's Torts

Sometimes, when I nap too long before I eat, I become hangry. 

|hÄnÂ·grÄ“| (adj)
Anger caused by hunger 
Tiffany was HANGRY because she forgot to eat before her nap.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Finally finished my new tables! Check them out!! One is 2' by 6' the other is 2' by 4' there will also be cages under neath thems. I'm so excited!


----------



## AZtortMom

Those are VERY cool! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## T33's Torts

That is just AWESOME. 
Thats some pretty fancy stuff you've got goin' on there! I'm very impressed. So who's going to be inhabiting these tables?


----------



## tortoisetime565

One will have my biggest jeuv sulcata (the 6'x2') it will be for her to use on cold nights as well as rainy. The other will have a russian.


----------



## AZtortMom

Pictures..pictures! [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

I should probably start building a bigger base for the twin 'catas. There's TWO, so they should be separated soon.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I was so sad, I found my female russian biting my male and there was blood so I had to seperate them. Over a year and not a sign of aggression. ;( I was so sad.


----------



## AZtortMom

I've got twins too. My twins are getting really close to being moved outside


----------



## T33's Torts

Isaiah, its my opinion that separating pairs are always a positive thing. I have 5 Russians in 3 cages, Bob (nasty shell rot victim) is in a 5'x 6', Sandie (only female) is in a 5'x 6' and Shelly (a male) , Killer and Fern are in the 10'x 13'.


----------



## AZtortMom

I've got twins too. My twins are getting really close to being moved outside


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm so full from lunch still. 
We're going to the warf tomorrow!


What'd y'all have for dinner?
Do anything fun today? 
Any big plans tomorrow?


----------



## AZtortMom

Me? I just had a cheeseburger for dinner and I've gotta work, nothing exciting.. What do you have planned?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yes Noel, you are included in "you all". 


I have nothing special in mind. Its still early, so I'll probably wrestle DK for the keys, then find a little restaurant, then fight for the bill. 


Where do you keep hopping off to?!


----------



## AZtortMom

The boy is home, so I have to pay attention to him, put torts inside, that kind of stuff [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][TURTLE]


----------



## T33's Torts

I miss my animal chores. I texted my mom this morning and she told me that I don't know how to vacation. 


She also told me not to get 'handsy' with derek.


----------



## AZtortMom

[FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD][FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]you gotta love Moms[HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Geeze, now is one of those times I need a man in the house. This weekend I'm moving the tortoise enclosures and two large dog crates into the spare bedroom, making it the official "petting zoo".


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> I'm so full from lunch still.
> We're going to the warf tomorrow!
> 
> 
> What'd y'all have for dinner?
> Do anything fun today?
> Any big plans tomorrow?





WOW.....

They got some very nice seafood restaurant over looking the water. 

Looks like you just worry what to eat and all the tortoise at home when you on vacation??????


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I'm having my neighbors leftover enchiladas, and someone "donated" me a bag of freezer burned snap peas, so I steamed them, sprinkled kosher salt on 'em.....EDAMAME!!! [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Geeze, now is one of those times I need a man in the house. This weekend I'm moving the tortoise enclosures and two large dog crates into the spare bedroom, making it the official "petting zoo".



Thats my entire house.  
Contact Miss. Karen! Maybe she'll loan you Ken for a bit.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Haha, doubt it. But I have my sights on the bosses husband. He's quite the handyman!


----------



## T33's Torts

Earlier, when we were walking to the restaurant (I'M NOT HUNGRY YET) some lady asked me if I was pregnant.. I told her 'NO' very clearly, but she wouldn't hear it, and told me "Congratulations in advance. I'm positive you'll find out sometime this week." 

Can someone say CREEPY??


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Uh....weeeeeeird


And I'm one who can sport quite the "food baby"


----------



## T33's Torts

I know, right!?! 
That is definitely a first.


We walked to a Hawaiian restaurant. Its more of a club. I feel like all we've done is eat and nap. 




AZtortMom said:


> [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD][FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]you gotta love Moms[HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸



My mom is just out there. She keeps telling me she's too young to have grandkids.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Found me a loaner man!!! Haha
More downsizing, spring cleaning, reorganizing.....yay!!!

I love to purge.


----------



## Barista5261

tffnytorts said:


> I know, right!?!
> That is definitely a first.
> 
> 
> We walked to a Hawaiian restaurant. Its more of a club. I feel like all we've done is eat and nap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD][FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]you gotta love Moms[HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom is just out there. She keeps telling me she's too young to have grandkids.
Click to expand...





Hah, my mom's quite the opposite. Before I met my fiancÃ©e and was still single, about once a week, she'd ask me when she's gonna have grand babies. But now that I'm engaged, I do wanna give my parents a grandchild. My parents had me when they were young, so they aren't relatively old, but no one is getting any younger.


----------



## T33's Torts

Nice! I HATE cleaning of any sort. I'll probably start next week, on a hot day so I can get all the Russians on the grass.


My grandmother wants great-grand kids, but I'm no where near there!


----------



## tortoisetime565

I know tiff. But I wanted them to be lovers forever!!! Lol.  I need more Eco earth, sigh. To LLLreptiles.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tortoisetime565 said:


> I know tiff. But I wanted them to be lovers forever!!! Lol.  I need more Eco earth, sigh. To LLLreptiles.



I need more too. I bought a $&/! load a while back, but it took 3 bags to fill the Russian box.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Found me a loaner man!!! Haha
More downsizing, spring cleaning, reorganizing.....yay!!!

I love to purge.


----------



## Barista5261

Sandy! How is Good Sir Oliver?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

He's doing quite well, actually. Current lounging in the middle of the living room. Exhausting day sitting under PowerSun. He made a mess of his alfalfa pile. Tomorrow he can play in orchard grass.

I'm designing him an outdoor hut for when weather improves so he can live outside soon.


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats awesome Sandy. Tank is NOT welcome inside. He tries to follow me past the gate sometimes, and it HARD to keep him back. Maybe we can have a big tort play date some time.  


Oh goodness. 

Well, I was abandoned here about 15 minutes ago, as we wait for a table, so he just floated off... 
He just came back; WITH A SNAKE. *faceplam*


----------



## Barista5261

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> He's doing quite well, actually. Current lounging in the middle of the living room. Exhausting day sitting under PowerSun. He made a mess of his alfalfa pile. Tomorrow he can play in orchard grass.
> 
> I'm designing him an outdoor hut for when weather improves so he can live outside soon.



Awwwwwwww yaaaaaaay! I know when my sulcatas are as big as Tank and Oliver, I will miss when they were small enough to pick up with one hand.


----------



## T33's Torts

I think from now on I'm going to move Tank by tapping his butt witha broom stick.


I could use a really strong cup of coffee right now.


And that killed the chat?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm feeling really bad for Mikita right now. The last 10 days she has been spending her time digging, what seem to be nest holes. She finally got a nice one dug in our hard packed, stick to the shovel wet clay day before yesterday. Even had the little extra hole, dish at the bottom for the eggs. While she was inside sleeping we got maybe a 1/4" of rain, and although I covered the hole, when she got up, it was full of water. 
Not to be put off, she found a new spot to dig today. Got it deep enough to put the little egg catch spot in, and sure enough, it too filled from seepage. Poor gal, I'm sure she's wishing for hair to pull out right now.


Tiffany on strong coffee probably scared chat!!!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I just moved my stock tank into the garage. Any future rescues get to live out there now since it's not horribly cold. I get my living room back!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> I just moved my stock tank into the garage. Any future rescues get to live out there now since it's not horribly cold. I get my living room back!!



Hell Sandy, you know you can call me to take something in if needed.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah Sandy, all he does during the day is roll cigarettes anyways! (LMAO JK)


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I know right! Ken needs something to do.

Good news so far, the person with the two turtles hasn't responded. Phew. Not in the mood to house water turtles in my kitchen again. Esp if they are RES. Kinda over trying to rehome something illegal in the state. Can't advertise, makes it really difficult.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wait, Sandy. Mikita could dig the ponds here. Kidding. You know how I feel about res.


----------



## T33's Torts

Speaking of illegal, I now have to get a snake into a pet-free room. 
Supposedly my back up plan is to bat my eyes at the manager.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm going to get nine blocks tomorrow. I want to have three inch deep substrate. My sulcata loves it. She never buries but she loves to kick it around. I let her have her fun. Lol


----------



## T33's Torts

It took 3 bags to fill the small Russian cages with an inch.


"Tiffany's special skills: 
killing chats."




Snake. What is this one? Number 14? 15? 
I was way off. This little guy is #21. And people think I'm nuts. 
Pshhhh.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its still somewhat early. I can't wait until I get to go explore the warf. I haven't been here since I was 15. 
I'm going to go to bed now and relax. Maybe I'll be asleep by a reasonable hour.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What a cute little pacific gopher snake! Back in the day that I had snakes, I bred specifically Pituophis. I didn't keep any pacific's they're too common here, but they are my number three local snake. Preceded by rubber boas, and ring necks, and sharp tails. Ok, number four.


----------



## AZtortMom

*looking around very quiet and sleeping chat* Morning all


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wait...that's a corn, huh?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Good morning, all!

Off to work....ugh.


----------



## T33's Torts

I believe its a corn. Kinda weird. Most of his others are pythons and boas.

Have fun Sandy!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

At first I was thinking it was w/c.


----------



## T33's Torts

I doubt it is. There's a little reptile breeder a few blocks down.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning guys! I woke up craving panera... So guess who's gonna get panera?! ME!


----------



## T33's Torts

He also picked up a little yellow bellied slider a few weeks back. 
Almost makes me want an aquatic.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I have three aquatics and I love the turtles but they are a pain to keep. You have to clean the filter. Add water. Not to mention mine hate me and snap at me. I like my land shelled homies much more!


----------



## T33's Torts

I had a few (9) a couple years ago. I'm done with the slimy things.


----------



## tortoisetime565

It's so peaceful outside!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I can't wait to get back home. Its lovely here, but its cold. And there's no tortoises.


----------



## tortoisetime565

It's cold today too. It was 70 yesterday!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning everyone! I'm getting a late start today...Misty allowed me to sleep in. LOVE IT!!!

Its a tad windy here, but the sun is shining and its not cold. 

My plans for the day include washing dishes, washing hair, washing tortoise waterers, washing walls....washing, washing, washing!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Yvonne! I predict a lot of washing, in your future!


----------



## Yvonne G

Did I mention that I may be washing today?

What sights are you seeing today, Tiff. And when are you going home?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hey Yvonne! Have fun washing! Lol! I didn't know tortoises had hair! Jk. Lol


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Yvonne G said:


> Did I mention that I may be washing today?
> 
> What sights are you seeing today, Tiff. And when are you going home?



Going to the warf. I get to go home tomorrow!  

I have a bruise on my forehead.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What is Karen trying to feed me here?
I'm a whole wheat bread kinda guy. This has Euell Gibbons all over it !


----------



## T33's Torts

LMAO! 
That looks to be sprinkled in bird feed. Delicious.


Ken, just take a bite, swallow, and say "Yummy!"


Heyyyyyy. 
We haven't had a Jacqui good-morning yet!


----------



## T33's Torts

Maybe its still night time in Nebraska.


----------



## AZtortMom

*looking around for Jacqui*


----------



## T33's Torts

Can you see her from Arizona?


----------



## AZtortMom

Nope [UNAMUSED FACE]she must be out painting


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This has Euell Gibbons all over it !



Oh... is THAT what they call those little black seeds!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's funny Yvonne. I figured there would be few of us in this here chat that would remember, â€œEver eat a pine tree?"


----------



## T33's Torts

I got lost on the warf. I'm currently walking around in circles.


I just wanted to find a bathroom, and now there's a chance I'm in Arkansas.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Can you see Jacqui?


----------



## T33's Torts

Nope. I looked. 
Try standing on your hill! Maybe you can see her!


What ever happened to those papers with places listed.. you know... MAPS.


----------



## Barista5261

tffnytorts said:


> Nope. I looked.
> Try standing on your hill! Maybe you can see her!
> 
> 
> What ever happened to those papers with places listed.. you know... MAPS.





Paper maps are SO 2000. [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]

I guess everything is digital now. I must say it is quite handy having Google maps on my phone. I am SUPER *special* when it comes to driving directions. You have to give me idiot-proof directions or else I WILL get lost.


----------



## T33's Torts

Dood. ALL of these stores look identical. I'm going to go sit in the car.




Barista5261 said:


> Paper maps are SO 2000. [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]



In 2000 i was in like 1st grade.  
I can't read one to save my life. But I CAN read those map things at the mall! On my phone, all the shops mash together as one.


----------



## Barista5261

Lol I think I was a junior in high school in 2000. 


Strawberries were on sale! 3 1lb boxes for $5! Strawberries and Nutella waffles for me, and strawberry tops for my shell babies [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## T33's Torts

The other day, I was sitting outside with a thing of strawberries, eating the people part, and tossing the tops to Tank and the birds.


----------



## Barista5261

My sulcatas will have their first birthday in the beginning of April, so I'm gonna make them mazuri strawberry herbal hay cakes [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][BIRTHDAY CAKE]


----------



## T33's Torts

I wish I knew when my tort's birthdays are. All of my animals (besides the little frog) are rescues from either CL or a rescue.


----------



## Barista5261

The most information I was able to get out of the pet shop dude was that they were hatched at the beginning of April. So I'm just going with April 1st.


----------



## T33's Torts

So it turns out my driver is in "Monterey Park". Now, this simple statement totally messed me up because Monterey Park is the town in Los Angeles where we live. But NOPE. He is referring to a PARK in MONTEREY.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Stay away from Haight-Ashbury, you could really get lost then.


----------



## T33's Torts

I found my way back to the hotel, it wasn't that far of as walk.  Ate linner at 1, and I don't think we're going to have dinner tonight.


I guess I've forgotten how boring it is to sit in a room all by yourself.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, now I really feel stupid!

I had an older couple here with their grown son. They're planning on giving their desert tortoises and box turtles to the son so they can travel and do what older (rich) people do, so they were here to show him different ways to build pens for tortoises and turtles.

So we're in the leopard pen and I'm showing them the baby SA leopard I bought a couple months ago from Ben Awes, but I couldn't find him in the new baby pen I built. So I got down on my knees and was feeling with my fingers through the tall grass at the back of the pen, up against the wall of the shed. Oh! There, I feel him. He's packed in tight right back in the corner of the pen...and I pull him out. But, wait. This baby is much smaller than the SA that I bought. Oh, for cryin' out loud!!!!! It's the escaped baby. He didn't escape at all, but was packed in tight in the tall grass. I hope spending these past few nights outside in 45F or so degree weather hasn't harmed him.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Great news Yvonne! But what about the other one?

So here's a little news bit on the mayor of the town Karen and I live closest to. Enjoy?

http://kgwtv.mlnwap.com/article.html#!/10519/c7bee2f936b081a11d2726ef6926c1e1


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, the other one was in there too. I'm going to have to scissor that tall grass at the back of the pen.


----------



## AZtortMom

Wow! That's great news! two for the price of one 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Great news Yvonne! But what about the other one?
> 
> So here's a little news bit on the mayor of the town Karen and I live closest to. Enjoy?
> 
> http://kgwtv.mlnwap.com/article.html#!/10519/c7bee2f936b081a11d2726ef6926c1e1



That's one way of raising money, huh? Ken?


----------



## T33's Torts

Glad you found him Yvonne. 

Yet again, I fell asleep.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Most excellent Yvonne.


----------



## T33's Torts

I woke up to a call from my grandpa. Apparently Tank chased him out of the yard a few times. Hahaha "Good boy! I didn't know he was actually picking up on the training!"


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So earlier today I had the boy dogs out to play and the neighbor's tiny yorkie and boxer were out in the yard wagging at my dogs. So Dante runs over wagging and trying to play and the Yorkie starts yapping and barking at him. Sooo he turned sideways, lifted his leg, and peed on the little dog's face through the fence. That shut the yipping right up! Haha


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Oh boy, getting another Sulcata rescue tomorrow. School teacher took over, found one in a glass tank, contacted me for help.

I don't know much about him, guises I find out soon enough.


----------



## T33's Torts

Test. Test. My last two posts disappeared.


----------



## Barista5261

RosieRedfoot said:


> So earlier today I had the boy dogs out to play and the neighbor's tiny yorkie and boxer were out in the yard wagging at my dogs. So Dante runs over wagging and trying to play and the Yorkie starts yapping and barking at him. Sooo he turned sideways, lifted his leg, and peed on the little dog's face through the fence. That shut the yipping right up! Haha



Ahahahahahahahahaha that gave me a good laugh! Thanks for sharing! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]

At work today, we had a customer come through the drive thru who is a regular. She runs a Rottweiler rescue, and she always brings her Rottweiler, Ruby, with her. We all love Ruby, she is so friendly! But I have NEVER in my life seen a fatter dog. Granted, Ruby herself may be a rescue, but I have been seeing Ruby almost daily for over a year. So she is probably over fed. A lot :/ 

Anyway, today Ruby's owner ordered a donut with her drink, and as I handed the donut to the lady, she did not have it in her hand more than 3 seconds before Ruby in one swift move dove in for the kill and somehow snatched the entire donut out of the paper bag and retreated to the back of the car [FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL!!! Maybe she just over feeds herself! 
Speaking of over feeding..... 
My grandpa have Tank FOUR heads of lettuce and SIX cactus pads, and not to mention the 2 cups of Mazuri. 
He would've given more, but MY FRIDGE WAS EMPTY. :dodgy:


I'm a chat murderer.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're just jealous we're not on vacation. 
I've got three pairs of shoes. My regular Justin's, my Muck boots, and my slippers for in the house. I, would make no money selling my shoesâ€¦well, and I'm not the transgender type of man. LOL.


----------



## T33's Torts

I get to go home tomorrow! 
Woo Hoo!!!


Have you seen the "Bells Making Bacon" thread yet? Its tortoise porn and bacon- IN ONE!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's MEâ€¦jokingâ€¦or am I? 
Hey, have you seen this new show, â€œBelieve" yet? The main character, a little girl has a stuffed turtle named, â€œStanley" that is her most important item in the world. I've got a tortoise named Stanley. Though he's not my most important, Little Ricky or Mikita probably wouldn't have gotten past the producers. Watch it. It's good. The violent bits are short and not too bad. NBC at 9:00 on Sunday. As always, check local listings for your area.


----------



## T33's Torts

I saw the commercial. I'll check it out. I've been watching horror movies. *shudders*


Wait. Is that the one with the girl who can control things with her mind?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This isn't horror. It's the sensitive side of telekinetic powers in a kid.


----------



## T33's Torts

Huh. I can't work this hotel TV. 
I just watched The Purge last night. Only screamed twice.


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> I get to go home tomorrow!
> Woo Hoo!!!
> 
> 
> Have you seen the "Bells Making Bacon" thread yet? Its tortoise porn and bacon- IN ONE!





Thanks Tiff! [FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE] now I can't unsee that! JK! Needed that laugh this early in the morning at work [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES]

Morning all [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES][TURTLE]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning everyone!


Tiffany, is it a thread or the picture?


----------



## bouaboua

You all have a good day and it's time for me to go to bed.

Very long day. 

Good day! to you all.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hey guys!!! Making a day trip to Dallas I shop!! I got oogway and Roxxi moved over into their new tables!!! They loved it! Oogway is so happy to be in a cage where she has some solitude and a humid hide.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Good morning!
...or as I should practice "Goeie more!" (Afrikaans).


...pronounced similar to hoo-wee mora (roll the "r").


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

??????


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Joshua is Afrikaans.

Sandy gave up on Kentucky boy, moved on to South Africans. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Yvonne G

I'll sure be glad when Jacqui gets her computer problems worked out. Its hard for me to get goin' in the morning without her pleasant and colorful morning greeting.


----------



## AZtortMom

Aww! Me too  [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[TURTLE]




Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Joshua is Afrikaans.
> 
> Sandy gave up on Kentucky boy, moved on to South Africans. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



[THUMBS UP SIGN][THUMBS UP SIGN] approve


This is a dumb question, but I can't find the adaption section. I got some more people that are trying to rehome some BIG sullies in phx.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany, is it a thread or the picture?



Its a thread under the hingeback (sp) torts.


Noel, its under the Marketplace.  

Good morning everyone. 
I got up reallllllly late. I woke up at around 4 ish, bawling my eyes out.  I don't remember why though. 
And I miss my animals.


----------



## Yvonne G

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/forum-12.html


But "Adoptions" is only for tortoises given away free.




tffnytorts said:


> Good morning everyone.
> I got up reallllllly late. I woke up at around 4 ish, bawling my eyes out.  I don't remember why though.
> And I miss my animals.



Ya big cry-baby!


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm not sure if they are charging anything. I just know they are rehoming [UNAMUSED FACE]


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Yvonne G said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone.
> I got up reallllllly late. I woke up at around 4 ish, bawling my eyes out.  I don't remember why though.
> And I miss my animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya big cry-baby!
Click to expand...


Heyyyy. I told ya mods are big meanies! ((kidding, kidding))




tortoisetime565 said:


> Hey guys!!! Making a day trip to Dallas I shop!! I got oogway and Roxxi moved over into their new tables!!! They loved it! Oogway is so happy to be in a cage where she has some solitude and a humid hide.



Hey, while you're going to Dallas, swing by Los Angeles. I've got some random tortoise junk my twin 'catas have out grown. It might work for your two.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Texas is crazy you guys!!! Danger danger danger.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tortoisetime565 said:


> Texas is crazy you guys!!! Danger danger danger.



I almost moved to Texas! But school, family and friends (aka DK and Molly) are here.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortoisetime565 said:


> Texas is crazy you guys!!! Danger danger danger.



My son and his family moved to Forney (just outside of D/FtW) about 10 years or so ago, and I went to visit them when my grand daughter graduated high school. I'm SO glad I don't live there. The streets/lanes are slightly more narrow than what I'm used to, and the people drive like maniacs! But they have some really beautiful architecture in the down town area.


----------



## T33's Torts

My first driving turn is over! Woohoo! 310 miles to go! 
Should be home by dinner.


293 


273


----------



## tortoisetime565

People are crazy drivers here. My family almost moved to Texas also but my mom went into labor with my sister before we started moving so we stayed here in Oklahoma.


----------



## T33's Torts

Why are you driving to Dallas?


----------



## jaizei

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMhaehb5AnE[/video]


----------



## T33's Torts

Second shift; over.  
In Santa Maria, so maybe 3 hours left... Maybe more..




Yvonne G said:


> I'll sure be glad when Jacqui gets her computer problems worked out. Its hard for me to get goin' in the morning without her pleasant and colorful morning greeting.



Oh no! Computer problems?!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm feeling a little car sick at the moment. Ick.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ugh. I hate being car sick [SPEAK-NO-EVIL MONKEY]


----------



## T33's Torts

Luckily we're already in Downtown. Probably going to stop and eat, then head home and assess the damage.


----------



## T33's Torts

So far, nothing looks horribly broken. Tank MURDERED the pie tin (after I spent an hour fixing it)



I'm going to go upstairs and see how my shelves held up.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I got me an Egyptian Tortoise!!

Look at all the fancy pyramids!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Poor little one!!! Domed or saddleback?


----------



## Barista5261

Morning all!

I am coordinating a volunteer day for my coworkers and I to volunteer at a chelonian research sanctuary next month [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] very excited! 


Also very excited to have my fiancÃ©e, his 2 girls, his mom, and his niece come down next week and we are all going to Disney World [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] which means I better start cleaning...


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Poor little one!!! Domed or saddleback?



I bit of saddle. Not as bad as yours.
He's in really bad shape. Carapace and plastron are grotesquely squishy, he's dehydrated, starving, weak, can barely walk.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sounds terrible. Glad it's in better hands now.


----------



## Barista5261

Awwww poor guy. I know Sandy will do right by him.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For those wondering, here is the one of mine we are referencing. This poor little one is 7-9 yrs. old.




Second picture shows the dominate, bully of the pair when I rescued them. Purchased at the same time as hatchlings, this shows why never is it a good idea to keep, â€œfriends" together. The bigger one is about 35lbs.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hello and good morning everyone! I guess since we haven't had Jacqui's colorful morning greeting this means she's still in no-computer-land.

Tif - glad you made it home safely.
Amy - my sister's coming April 1st so I have to clean too...HATE IT!!!
Ken - ...um...er...sorry, nothing comes to mind
Noel - I used to get car sick, especially in the mountains, but now I live in a cave and don't ever go anyplace, so one might say I've out grown it!


----------



## AZtortMom

Orning all  
Poor Baby Sandy! I hope he pulls through!


Orning all  
Poor Baby Sandy! I hope he pulls through!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well I've figured out what to do with the bird seed bread Karen wanted me to eat. I'm gonna plant it in the russians outdoor enclosure so that when all that crap sprouts and grows they'll get an even more varied diet. Gotta be about 30 types of seed present in that stuff.


Orning back at ya!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ever think about eating it? Some of that stuff really tastes good.

(And by the way, that picture of the naked guy with all the bacon packages plastered all over him seems slightly obscene!)


----------



## AZtortMom

That pic requires eye bleach as far as I'm concerned [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Barista5261

So I am being interviewed next week sometime for a promotion [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

My boss wants me to give her my resume and a letter stating why I want to be promoted, how long I've been with the company, people I've helped train, and good points about myself. I have always been modest when it comes to talking about myself and telling someone else how good I am at things :/ I'm always worried I'm gonna come off as arrogant.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I made a PB&J out of two pieces, had to give it a try, and I was not impressed. And I'm with you on the guy with the bacon. When I show Karen, she asked, â€œAnd why am I having to see this Ken?".




Barista5261 said:


> So I am being interviewed next week sometime for a promotion [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> My boss wants me to give her my resume and a letter stating why I want to be promoted, how long I've been with the company, people I've helped train, and good points about myself. I have always been modest when it comes to talking about myself and telling someone else how good I am at things :/ I'm always worried I'm gonna come off as arrogant.



You must promote yourself as the best for the position. Believing in yourself is a good quality.


----------



## AZtortMom

Barista5261 said:


> So I am being interviewed next week sometime for a promotion [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> My boss wants me to give her my resume and a letter stating why I want to be promoted, how long I've been with the company, people I've helped train, and good points about myself. I have always been modest when it comes to talking about myself and telling someone else how good I am at things :/ I'm always worried I'm gonna come off as arrogant.



That's great [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] you can do it [THUMBS UP SIGN]

Random side note, I had a tort spotting at work today. I love seeing them at work. [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[TURTLE] I always make sure they are upright and say hi and say a little prayer that their journey is safe. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
I know, I'm such a dork


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning all! Time to go play with tortoises!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yay![THUMBS UP SIGN][TURTLE][HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Noel!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning everyone! How's it going? I thing I have a sick sulcata. The move stressed her out and now she is snotty. Extra warm basking spot for her.  hope everyone has a good one!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm almost at my fill of sick sullies. This is little rescue over here is what? Number 6? 
*sighs*


----------



## tortoisetime565

This is oogway my first tortoise ever. I moved her to her new enclosure and I think the stress and the cold of the move outside got her sinuses going crazy. Sigh.


----------



## AZtortMom

But you are so good at caring for sick sullies [FACE WITH MEDICAL MASK][WHITE SMILING FACE]ï¸


----------



## T33's Torts

At one point, I had 9 enclosure set up. *shudders* 
I rehomed half of the baby sulcatas, and kept all of the 4 rescue Russians. All besides my original tort.


----------



## Jellybear

Crush


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jellybear said:


> Crush



Hello!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nice picture.


----------



## Jellybear

I was trying to upload a picture of my tort crush. . Words posted no picture.. anyone know what im doing wrong


----------



## T33's Torts

From mobile or web version?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

App on a â€œDroid" useless phones.


----------



## Jellybear

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tffnytorts said:


> From mobile or web version?



Moblie


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So went to the upload pushed upload picture, but it didn't.


----------



## T33's Torts

Sometimes you have to do step 3/4 in order for it to show. Just tap on the picture code- numbers thing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So went to the upload pushed upload picture, but it didn't.


----------



## T33's Torts

So you see some sort of upload sign, Ken? I just see the text.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I see text that asks. It may be poor connection. Getting the â€œprocessing" but it's not. Sighâ€¦


----------



## Jellybear

My little crush hanging out on his turtle blanket


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just had to show her how easy it is from a real phone.


----------



## T33's Torts

How cute! I love the blanket. I have a towel with pictures of my torts stitched on.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cute kitty and cute tort [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


Redneck bacon hamburgers


----------



## bouaboua

Can't go back to sleep after a bathroom visit at 3:30 in the morning. 

I'm really getting old........ 

What is everyone up to??

Hello AZtortMom:

Those bacon hamburgers are cute before cooking but kinda scare afterward.....Looks like a CHE fell on a Russian torts after two hours.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yikes! [FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## T33's Torts

Don't worry Bouaboua. I do the same thing. The worse part is I drink a lot of water before I go to bed.


I am getting ready to go to the store to restock my cactus/ lettuce supply.


I'm ready to blow $50 on produce. "Exciting"


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Yikes! [FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE]



Sorry! ! ! ! 

Did I spoil someone's appetite and hard work of making itï¼Ÿï¼Ÿï¼Ÿ

Sorry! ! ! ! !


----------



## T33's Torts

I think she's kidding, Steven. 

I just drove all the way down, then reached for my wallet, and its not there. :dodgy: 
So I've driven alllll the way home and I'm ready to try again!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Driving without a license? California really is a lawless land!


----------



## T33's Torts

Its lawless until you get caught.  2 of three tickets I've gotten were for driving too slowly.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What's worse than finding a worm in your apple?


----------



## T33's Torts

Finding half a worm. 

C'mon Ken! This was the #1 most common joke when I was a kid.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What's worse than finding half a worm in your apple?


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay, I don't know, what?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Finding a vein in your hotdogâ€¦


----------



## T33's Torts

Good thing I don't eat hotdogs.


----------



## Jellybear

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just had to show her how easy it is from a real phone.



Yes Ken.. it just needed you to make it work.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jellybear said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to show her how easy it is from a real phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Ken.. it just needed you to make it work.
Click to expand...


If there waa sarcasm intended in that post, you've officially joined the cool kid thread.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

HAHAHA


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh $#!^!!!!! They recalled cactus!    
I want my $0.40 pads back!


----------



## Barista5261

Stealth tortoise has struck again. I got peed on in the 5 seconds it takes to walk across my living room [POUTING FACE]


----------



## T33's Torts

I watched Tank pee a river again today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We are having beautiful weather right now. It's like Southern Californiaâ€¦well if Southern California were

green.


----------



## AZtortMom

Barista5261 said:


> Stealth tortoise has struck again. I got peed on in the 5 seconds it takes to walk across my living room [POUTING FACE]



Yup![THUMBS UP SIGN][TURTLE]that's why I've learned to move real quick when I shuttle my kidlets from their night box from the spare room to outside. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] sneaky buggers


----------



## T33's Torts

Heyyyyyy! My yard looks pretty green at the moment! 
(If you look close, you can see Tank going to bed)


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes! [FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry! ! ! !
> 
> Did I spoil someone's appetite and hard work of making itï¼Ÿï¼Ÿï¼Ÿ
> 
> Sorry! ! ! ! !
Click to expand...


It's all good [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]




bouaboua said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes! [FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry! ! ! !
> 
> Did I spoil someone's appetite and hard work of making itï¼Ÿï¼Ÿï¼Ÿ
> 
> Sorry! ! ! ! !
Click to expand...


It's all good [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

The rest of my grass is dead though. I forgot to reseed before the winter rye died.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But you water. I'm wearing muck boots. And I did see Tank. Between the trees.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah, yeah. I water at night, otherwise Tank will just sit u der the hose the whole time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got a brown spot out there too. It's called mud. I got the mower stuck about three times in it. Luckily, from the porch, you can't see it.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm in the process of making a mud wallow. I have to get a sprinkler over there so it will drip and stay full.

Tank killed knocked over my green house and ate all the baby lettuce heads.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tank is my hero!!!!


Drip water? We've got a seasonal crick here!


----------



## T33's Torts

The closest thing here is the water that comes through the drainage pipe from the park. 

My grandpa's brother and his wife are coming over for dinner. 
Fan-tastic.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Your grandpa's brother and your grandma? Wow, you Californians.


----------



## T33's Torts

Noooooo! My Great-uncles wife!


Its not THAT complicated!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've seen too many movies from the '70's.


----------



## Barista5261

I caught Pistachio in mid-strawberry attack mode.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've seen too many movies from the '70's.



Probably.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Barista5261 said:


> I caught Pistachio in mid-strawberry attack mode.



This was the first thing I saw when I came back to say I lived through this week.  so cute.
My week of up at 3, go to the office at 9 get home at 8 and go to bed at midnight is over. My European clients are trained. Woo hoo
So Monday a woman who has worked in my department 9 yrs had a seizure in the office at her desk. It was so awful and I felt so scared for her but tried to keep her calm. Then Tuesday morning a vendor in from the Czech republic had a seizure too. The hr girl and I really freaked out and were like so shaken. 
So this weekend I'm drinking beer and relaxing


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good to see you back. We've missed ya.


----------



## Yvonne G

Now if only Jacqui would come back. And what about Sibi? Haven't heard from her in a while either.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Keryann


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah! We need Jacqui to wake us up in the morning!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Yeah! We need Jacqui to wake us up in the morning!



Wait. It's morning?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! We need Jacqui to wake us up in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. It's morning?
Click to expand...


Yep. Sun just rose.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dang it all. I stayed up all night againâ€¦


----------



## T33's Torts

Its okay Ken. 

Good morning all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. What's everyone got planned for the day?


----------



## T33's Torts

So apparently a LOT of my relatives still live in Australia. Cool. Everything over there seems to be quite high- tech. I got to facetime 2nd cousins, and family I didn't know I had. This little section of family are absolutely wonderful. Unlike the other parts, they embrace my unusual animals, and hobbies, and strive to learn more. Uncle is a reptile enthusiast himself, and actually has a few box turtles. They're both really laid back, and plus, they brought beer. 


I plan to figure out why I don't have a cool accent, then find out why there's no electricity going to my bathroom.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

FaceTime beer leaves me with a dry mouth.


----------



## T33's Torts

I must have some special powers if I was able to actually drink the fluid.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man...I hate to mow. Hate it!!!!!! If I let it go much longer its going to be one heck of a job, so I have to do it. But I hate it! If I knew a gardener who could watch out for turtles and tortoises I'd hire it done. I'd go without food so I could afford to hire it done, and I LOVE food. But as soon as the dew has evaporated, I'm gonna' have to go out there and mow. Maybe the gas will be old and the mower won't start.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got a rider with a 48" deck. I don't mind mowing.


----------



## T33's Torts

*yawns* 
Well, its not morning until Jacqui declares it to be.


----------



## AZtortMom

I would love a riding mower


Hey Tiff, how often do you feed Tank cactus pads?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> Hey Tiff, how often do you feed Tank cactus pads?



Whenever I have them.  He'll eat 20 if I let him, but I'm trying to get him to eat straight Mazuri, so I hollow out the big pads and stuff them with mushy Mazuri. Sometimes (usually when he needs to be distracted) I'll just give him a small plain one.


----------



## AZtortMom

I see. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] I have a herd of cacti in my yard and I caught Moe chewing on a dead pad, so I started chopping up a pad for her. I was just wondering how often is too much


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've read that it's the hand size pads you want to feed. 

http://www.tortoisegroup.org/infosheets/infosheet12.php


----------



## T33's Torts

The ones at the store are usually like 8 inches big.


----------



## AZtortMom

The pads are about hand size. Some of them bigger though. Its an older prickly pear. I think its about 50 years old.


----------



## T33's Torts

HOLY CACTUS! 


WOO HOO!!!! I've got the best grandma ever!    

Usually I'd say never open your door to family before noon, but this is an exception! This is so much better than the chopped stuff the grocery store I went to has. Plus its $3.50 for a little bag.



And she brought me granola bars.


----------



## AZtortMom

Thanks for the link Ken [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] I will start leaving it out for them daily [THUMBS UP SIGN][TURTLE]


Total score Tiff!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I can't wait to let Tank feast.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yay! I left a plate of cacti out for the big kids and before I was done walking away they were descending on it [THUMBS UP SIGN][TURTLE]


----------



## T33's Torts

Its cold here. What the heck? Not cool.


----------



## AZtortMom

Not good. You can have some of my weather. It's suppose to be 86 today


----------



## T33's Torts

Well thanks! 
Monday is going to be 80Â°, but by Friday its supposed to be down to 60. Tank protests. All the tortoises protest. Tiffany protests too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

One of the nags up here isn't to sure about thisâ€¦


----------



## T33's Torts

"Why is that rock moving...?"


----------



## Yvonne G

I mowed, and I lived through it!!

I've come to learn that its not the actual mowing I hate, it's emptying the crass catcher and operating the WeedEater. Today I did neither, just mowed without the catcher. I even un-nailed the fence between the desert tortoises and the Texas tortoises so I could get the mower in the Texas pen, and mowed that! Whoopi!!! I usually hit the Texas pen wiht the WeedEater. After I was finished mowing the tortoise yards I was still in the mood, so I went out into the pasture and mowed that too!

So my new mantra is, "I hate the WeedEater and the grass catcher!!!"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've a catcher/bagger on my rider as well, but I'm hard pressed to ever use it. I do use it at the end of the year when the cats ear is seeding, then I scatter the bags in the Russian pen. Currently it's a carpet of second leaf sprouts.


----------



## AZtortMom

My poor torts were shell shocked when I weed whacked their area. They were like Ma! Where did all the weeds go?!?!


----------



## Yvonne G

I used to live on 5 acres, but after my husband died and the kids grew up and moved away the house/property was too big for me so I traded with my daughter. I now have 1 acre with about half of it in pasture. When I moved here I left my rider at the old house for my daughter. I now have a Trimmer. I love that mower. (but I hate the catcher  ) I used to couldn't use the catchers on the rider because the tube leading up to the catchers from the mower bank kept getting plugged up. It was just too darned hot and the exhaust blew on you while you were trying to get it unplugged, so I just quit using it. But it was a mower/mulcher, so it really didn't leave a lot of long blades of grass laying around and it spread it pretty good.

And speaking of Trimmer. Did you know that there is no more Trimmer mower company? They went out of business. What am I going to do when my mower bites the dust?


----------



## T33's Torts

There was a time when i couldn't use the weed whacker, so I mowed the center of the grass, and HAND CUT the edges with scissors.


----------



## T33's Torts

I got around to re-potting my big avocado tree. I don't want to put it in the ground because there's a chance I'll be moving in a few years.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good to see you back. We've missed ya.



I missed you all too 


You are all talking about mowing lawns and I still have to clean up the first round of dog poop uncovered by the snow. It's like a mine field out there. eek


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Kerryann! Frozen dog poop sounds lovely. I've got Tank poop! Which makes the yard smell like a petting zoo!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ava has five acres to crap in. Typically, she runs after deer and then needs to stop for business as it were.


----------



## T33's Torts

Tonight I've got one of those silly date things to go to tonight. 
So goodnight from me.


----------



## Barista5261

tffnytorts said:


> Tonight I've got one of those silly date things to go to tonight.
> So goodnight from me.



Mmmmmm giiiiiirrrrllll you better come back here after you get home and spill the details!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tell him hi.


----------



## Barista5261

If he brings you flowers, tell him to get organic ones you can share with your torts [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm hoping he's bringing a cactus.


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> Hi Kerryann! Frozen dog poop sounds lovely. I've got Tank poop! Which makes the yard smell like a petting zoo!



It's unfrozen at this point


----------



## Barista5261

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm hoping he's bringing a cactus.



Awwwww a bouquet of succulents [CACTUS]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I have become a degenerate. I'm watching basketball.

GO DUCKS ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

It's me and the TV tonight. My man is working until 1030. I rented catching fire.


----------



## Barista5261

AZtortMom said:


> It's me and the TV tonight. My man is working until 1030. I rented catching fire.



I watched that last night. I'll keep my mouth shut about it until you watch it [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## AZtortMom

[THUMBS UP SIGN][THUMBS UP SIGN]ok I read the books so it's not a surprise [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Barista5261

Ah. Well, as most books made into movies go, don't get your hopes up  I haven't read the books, but everybody who has says they left A LOT of stuff out of the movies. 

I know with all the super violent video games and movies that are out there today, for some reason this entire gladiator-esque concept of glorified killing for sport bothers me :/


----------



## AZtortMom

Yeah I'm not expecting too much from this one. This book out of the three kinda stalled.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If you want a good flick, rent, â€œThe Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia". It's a documentary of the White family. And they aren't acting, nothing is staged.


----------



## Yvonne G

I like watching the Incredible Dr. Pol, but I can't stand watching it's re-runs. One time around is quite enough. Makes me really upset that the dairy farmers don't take better care of the poop inside the barns. Yuck. When I had a horse or two I was out there rain or shine cleaning up after them. I would have never allowed my barn to get in the shape those dairy barns were in.


----------



## AZtortMom

I will check it out  thanks Ken!


I was like that when I ran a dairy farm in CA. I never let my barns get full. I was always mucking them out regardless of the weather


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's the tough one for Karen and I. We lease our pasture and a 12'x12' run in part of the barn for two horses. The paddock area has not been cleaned sense I cleaned it for the last time when we sold our horses. We kept it clean. I can't see this gal allows her horses to stand and eat grain out there. I've said it before, I had not realized there were people out there that don't see their horses as companions, but instead as assets.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Kitchen/dining room before.







Currently. Trim and such still in progress. 


Just thought I'd post some before n afters to show what we've been up to!


Should mention I'm loving my cow print!


----------



## AZtortMom

Looks awesome!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Thanks! Certainly doesn't look so 80's anymore I think


----------



## AZtortMom

I will upload pics of ours when it's done


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> I will check it out  thanks Ken!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the google net machines description;
> Shoot-outs, robberies, gas-huffing , drug dealing, pill popping, murders, and tap dancing - what do these all have in common? These are just a few of the parts of being a member of the Wild and Wonderful White Family. The legendary family is as known for their wild, excessive criminal ways as they are for their famous mountain dancing members, including Jesco White, the star of the cult classic documentary, Dancing Outlaw. Exploring both the comic and tragic sides of life on the other side of the law, this stylish, fast-paced family portrait exposes the powerful forces of corruption, poverty, and West Virginia's environmentally and culturally devastating coal mining culture that helped shape the White family, a dying breed of outlaws preserving a dying form of dance.
> 
> 
> All that saidâ€¦I give it [WHITE MEDIUM STAR]ï¸[WHITE MEDIUM STAR]ï¸[WHITE MEDIUM STAR]ï¸[WHITE MEDIUM STAR]ï¸[WHITE MEDIUM STAR]ï¸.
> Yes it's a bit of a reality shock, but it helps confirm for me why my nephew and his wife have adopted the children from a bad situation. Worse part isâ€¦the mom couldn't figure it out. Sigh.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi peeps. 
Looks like I actually made it back sober. Weird, huh?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did you get a cactus?


----------



## T33's Torts

No. 
But I got a bag of hibiscus leaves. 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I have become a degenerate. I'm watching basketball.
> 
> GO DUCKS ! !



See! Its not THAT bad!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> No.
> But I got a bag of hibiscus leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have become a degenerate. I'm watching basketball.
> 
> GO DUCKS ! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See! Its not THAT bad!
Click to expand...


----------



## T33's Torts

Interesting. You've quoted me... without commentary. 

Am I just that awesome?!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My phone bombed. As I was saying, I watch football and Professional Bull Riding. Heck fire, Tiffany, we host parties here at the ranch for these eventsâ€¦if basketball were full contact, on old roadway, I'd probably be into it. But when a grown man can get bumped, throw himself on the ground, and get an advantage with the refs, I'm done.


----------



## T33's Torts

Bull riding seems to biased for me. Like, I don't understand how they could assume someone is better at a sport based off an animal who's personality, or "anger towards people" can change on a daily basis. 
What if a bull is feeling rather kind today, and just lightly gallops around? Oh yeah, that guy did FANTASTIC, that same bull threw a man 10 feet in the air last night! 
Seems kinda off to me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Were the first to happen, sand it does in the amateur rounds, the rider gets a reride. Half the score a rider gets is the score of the bull based on how well the bull did.


----------



## T33's Torts

The bull gets a score too?
"Good job buddy, you can have a carrot tonight before bed time!"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Keep in mind, on the PBR level, the bulls value is 100's of thousands of dollars. These bulls get treated real well.


----------



## T33's Torts

Are they "trained" at any point, or is it hit and miss?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A lot is genetics. A bull either has it or not. Channeling it is where the training comes in. 
That said there are some mean bulls that go after the rider once the rider is on the ground. There will be 3 people in the arena, (bull fighters) to keep the bull distracted, and the bull will know who of the 4 was on his back, and go for him. 
Then there are great bulls that do their job and stop to look for the open gate.


----------



## T33's Torts

Sounds dangerous. 
Are there specific species that tend to be more aggressive?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bovineâ€¦sub-specie, not real sure. Some of the train wrecks are the bull-riders fault. Hooking the spurs in the rope that's tied to the bullâ€¦bucked off one side and the leg is hung up, not good. 
These cowboys are tough though, and cocky. They start wearing face shields when someone gets their face smashed on the hump of a bull, but they've got short memories, so after 2 months or so, you're hard pressed to find any wearing them.


----------



## T33's Torts

Any sport that (occasionally) requires a face shield, is typically too hazardous for my liking. 

Speaking of hazardous, I attempted to fix my electrical issues today, and long story short- lost power to another room. Yippee for me.


And hey, the Trailblazers that play for Portland are a whole lot better than your duckies.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> And hey, the Trailblazers that play for Portland are a whole lot better than your duckies.



Aren't the trailblazers the second worse team in the nba?




tffnytorts said:


> And hey, the Trailblazers that play for Portland are a whole lot better than your duckies.



Aren't the trailblazers the second worse team in the nba?


I've got to get my head on a pillow Tiffany. Good night.


----------



## T33's Torts

They beat San Antonio, so the can't be THAT bad! 
Goodnight, I have to go fix the stupid wires now.


----------



## jaizei

tffnytorts said:


> Speaking of hazardous, I attempted to fix my electrical issues today, and long story short- lost power to another room. Yippee for me.



What is wrong and what are you trying to fix?


----------



## tort_luv_5055

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



jaizei said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of hazardous, I attempted to fix my electrical issues today, and long story short- lost power to another room. Yippee for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong and what are you trying to fix?
Click to expand...


My uncle Jason is an electrician. But he is up here in New York lol


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Don't burn the place down!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



jaizei said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of hazardous, I attempted to fix my electrical issues today, and long story short- lost power to another room. Yippee for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong and what are you trying to fix?
Click to expand...


I'm not getting power to two rooms.


----------



## N2TORTS

Well the two rooms are tied on the same circuit ....we know that thus far ...Check all the breakers? Look for a GFI in one of the rooms. Have you recently hung any new items on the walls? House wiring typically does not just "quit" .... one other factor in rural areas can be "critters" rats most of the time chewing on the wires as well....but that would have to be up in the attic or basement/ease under the house. 

J~
"Shoreline Builders"


----------



## Yvonne G

J.D. - way back on post #3030 Tiffany said she made an attempt to fix her electrical issues but instead knocked out power to another room.

Another do-it-yourself'er!

I don't mess with anything electrical. Too scary.


----------



## jaizei

The most common causes are tripped breakers, tripped gfci, and loose wires (mostly from "backwired" devices). My experience is that 99% of the time something like this is a loose wire, but its not good to assume anything. 

Most people should check breakers, gfcis; call an electrician.


----------



## T33's Torts

Thanks all! 
I found the circuit, then poked at the breakers, but all seems to be working. I'll call an electrician out sometime during the week. I have to call the landlord first.


----------



## N2TORTS

Yvonne G said:


> J.D. - way back on post #3030 Tiffany said she made an attempt to fix her electrical issues but instead knocked out power to another room.
> 
> Another do-it-yourself'er!
> 
> I don't mess with anything electrical. Too scary.



Opps My bad ... Yvonne...I didn't read the back posts ..was just trying to chime in as I have been a CA licensed contractor since 1989. Plus I was bored and just wanted to chat with folks ..... and Jaz .. hit it right on the head...
and if a rental and stacked or side by side unit ....people have "hack" jobs within their Electrical and problem could even exist on the unit next door. And like Jaz mentioned most typically a tripped GFI.


----------



## T33's Torts

In my defense, Yvonne, usually I'm able to FIX the problem, not make it worse.


----------



## N2TORTS

tffnytorts said:


> In my defense, Yvonne, usually I'm able to FIX the problem, not make it worse.



All the "Cute" ones say that !


----------



## T33's Torts

I miss Jacqui. How am I supposed to be able to wake up tomorrow without the big colorful "Good morning"?!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Afternoon all! Oogway Roxx as well as Rupert are all settled it! Only issue I am having is oogway keeps doing this.



Why does she do this? She has never done this before.


----------



## T33's Torts

You probably didn't pack the soil in well enough. If its not packing down, you have to wet it more.


----------



## N2TORTS

tffnytorts said:


> I miss Jacqui. How am I supposed to be able to wake up tomorrow without the big colorful "Good morning"?!



I was just going to ask you all where she is ?.....Hope everything is ok ....


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



N2TORTS said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss Jacqui. How am I supposed to be able to wake up tomorrow without the big colorful "Good morning"?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just going to ask you all where she is ?.....Hope everything is ok ....
Click to expand...


Yvonne says she is having computer problems.


----------



## Yvonne G

Normally when she's having trouble with her computer she goes to the library and gets online there. And one can't phone her because she has no cell reception where she lives...she has to go up the hill to get bars.


----------



## T33's Torts

I tried VERY hard to think of some "Jacqui" and Jill pun. 

Man.... I'm slow! Just getting old I suppose.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone [WHITE SMILING FACE]ï¸


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Saturday, I posted about dumping the clippings from the mower in the Russian pen last fall when the catsear was all going to seed. Here's one small section of sprouts. Lighter is for reference.


----------



## T33's Torts

*sighs* 
I've gotta go to Family Sunday Dinner tonight.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> *sighs*
> I've gotta go to Family Sunday Dinner tonight.



Luckyâ€¦
No sarcasm.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'd rather stay here and watch Tank. I still have to clean the little sully cage. And the house.


----------



## AZtortMom

We left the house pretty early to go to church and do other errands, so the kidlets were put out earlier then usual. The weather was beautiful, but Jay was a total grump-a-saurus. She went booking for the weeds and pouted while the other two snacked on the grass. Moe just looked at her booking by and then at me with a look like "who put a firecracker up her butt?" 

And who says torts don't have personality?! [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

Maybe there's something in yhe air. 
Tank has been little grumpy too. He sat on my shoes (they were drying on the rocks, but he woke up before I could move them) and wouldn't move. Then he made a point to knock over all the pots and flip over his food dish. Now he's digging a hole in the middle of the grass.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm thinking you're lucky Tank didn't, â€œfill" your shoes for ya.


----------



## AZtortMom

I agree with Ken. I have to admit, that pic would of been kinda of funny though [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh no, don't worry. He pooped on my gloves, and all throughout what used to be my walking path.


----------



## AZtortMom

[THUMBS UP SIGN][TURTLE][HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Little Ricky says Cowboy Ken ain't the only one who can mow here!


----------



## AZtortMom

Look at that cute face!


----------



## T33's Torts

Aww! 
The organic grass I planted refuses to sprout.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here he is saying nan-naner, I'm cute Cowboy!


The Little Brat, sticks his tongue out at me.


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Tank! [TURTLE][HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸


Ken, how old is Ricky?


----------



## T33's Torts

Man, i need to figure out tinypics. That last thread was a pain in the @$!


----------



## jaizei

I wouldn't start using tinypic. Even though I use it when I rarely post pictures, I really need to stop. I don't recommend it anymore. Pictures that aren't viewed for a certain amount of time are deleted and the freed up urls are used for new pictures. So if no one views your thread for a while, your pictures will be replaced with others. We had an issue a few months back where some of the new pictures were not TFO friendly. The only real reason I used to recommend it instead of uploading to the forum and attaching is because of the quota on the forum and I believe that has been done away with.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



jaizei said:


> I wouldn't start using tinypic. Even though I use it when I rarely post pictures, I really need to stop. I don't recommend it anymore. Pictures that aren't viewed for a certain amount of time are deleted and the freed up urls are used for new pictures. So if no one views your thread for a while, your pictures will be replaced with others. We had an issue a few months back where some of the new pictures were not TFO friendly. The only real reason I used to recommend it instead of uploading to the forum and attaching is because of the quota on the forum and I believe that has been done away with.



Okay. That makes sence. Its tedious anyways.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Tank! [TURTLE][HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸
> 
> 
> Ken, how old is Ricky?





Roughly 18 months or so.


----------



## jaizei

AZtortMom said:


> [THUMBS UP SIGN][TURTLE][HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[THUMBS UP SIGN]



One day browser users like Yvonne and I are gonna come up with our own secret language as well. :dodgy:


----------



## AZtortMom

He's very handsome


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



jaizei said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> [THUMBS UP SIGN][TURTLE][HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[THUMBS UP SIGN]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day browser users like Yvonne and I are gonna come up with our own secret language as well. :dodgy:
Click to expand...


----------



## Barista5261

Can someone please tell the wind to blow the pollen in the other direction? 


I'm very grateful for the beautiful weather, but the pollen levels here are THROUGH THE ROOF, and I am beyond congested


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> He's very handsome



He's the bomb! So my neighbors called and asked if they could bring the grand kids up for a tortoise field trip. Great visit, and sharp, well behaved kids. The husband is opening up a brewery soon, and brought a gift of a bottle of oatmeal stout for me. Eat your heart out Kerryann. Their property joins ours at the bottom, the direction most of my photos are towards. It was a great visit. 
One of the granddaughters let me know that she was caring for the classroom tortoise over spring break. So naturally, I emailed grandma the link to the forum and it will be passed on to the teach. Yes-haw. Spreading the loveâ€¦


----------



## T33's Torts

You must've gotten ours! It was horrible a few weeks back, but its better now.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> the link



I'm assuming its not just www.tortoiseforum.org, you have her YOUR referral link, didn't you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But of course. LOL


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/member.php?action=register&referrer=14851


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> [THUMBS UP SIGN][TURTLE][HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[THUMBS UP SIGN]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day browser users like Yvonne and I are gonna come up with our own secret language as well. :dodgy:
Click to expand...


LOL!!!! Whenever I see a blank post made by Noel I have to hit the edit button on her post to see what she said. It usually comes up with something like, "THUMBS UP SIGN TURTLE HEAVY BLACK HEART THUMBS UP SIGN" and yet her post is blank.

Let me know when we can get together, Cameron, to invent our own secret coded language! I think I still have an old invisible ink cartridge that fits my printer.




jaizei said:


> I wouldn't start using tinypic. Even though I use it when I rarely post pictures, I really need to stop. I don't recommend it anymore. Pictures that aren't viewed for a certain amount of time are deleted and the freed up urls are used for new pictures. So if no one views your thread for a while, your pictures will be replaced with others. We had an issue a few months back where some of the new pictures were not TFO friendly. The only real reason I used to recommend it instead of uploading to the forum and attaching is because of the quota on the forum and I believe that has been done away with.




Well, what about Photobucket.com? I've been using that one for a very long time. I have lots and lots of pictures stored in there and it says I'm only using about 10% of my allotted space. Maybe the difference is that you have to have an account???


----------



## jaizei

If you have an account it's different. It's the free, accountless hosting sites that delete unviewed pictures after like 90 days.

I used to have reservations about Photobucket because of their lack of security (they used whatever you named your pictures as part of the url). So if someone knew your account name and knew what they were doing, they could view your private pictures. But I think they fixed that security flaw. And for forum type stuff that isn't meant to be private, security isn't that important.


----------



## AZtortMom

Awww! I will play nice so you guys don't feel left out


----------



## tortoisetime565

So I have been reading interesting tortoise stuffs today. As amazing as it sounds when I google a question TFO pops up. Lol. Something I saw a debate about somewhere is mixing a bearded dragon with a sulcata. To me it makes sense...both from the African desert. Then I read about a lady who kept a bird with her sulcata... It was funny and rather cute until the birdy flew off with the small tortoise.. I've really done nothing today.... Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

I try hard to keep myself away from those controversial threads. 
When people argue against something that is backed by science. It triggers my inner smart*ss.




AZtortMom said:


> Awww! I will play nice so you guys don't feel left out



Ayeeeeee! Never play nice with the mods! They're big meanies!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortoisetime565 said:


> Bearded dragons are Australian.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mixing a bearded dragon with a sulcata. To me it makes sense...both from the African desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bearded dragons are Australian.
Click to expand...


Like meeeeeeeee!


----------



## AZtortMom

[THUMBS UP SIGN][TURTLE]


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> [THUMBS UP SIGN][TURTLE]



*high five*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The Gods Must Be Crazyâ€¦now I get it, mate.


----------



## AZtortMom

*high fives back*


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> The Gods Must Be Crazyâ€¦now I get it, mate.




Somewhere along the line the accent and odd slang was dropped. 
Some family lives in Australia still. They're cool.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hmm... This is why I keep turtles. I read that my beardie is African... Lol


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tortoisetime565 said:


> Hmm... This is why I keep turtles. I read that my beardie is African... Lol



Time to find a new web source buddy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

There is a reason I only drink Pepsi.




tffnytorts said:


> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... This is why I keep turtles. I read that my beardie is African... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to find a new web source buddy.
Click to expand...


Quite right.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Lolololol!! So if my turtles would tell me their genders that'd be nice...


----------



## jaizei

tffnytorts said:


> I try hard to keep myself away from those controversial threads.
> When people argue against something that is backed by science. It triggers my inner smart*ss.



What's backed by science?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



jaizei said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I try hard to keep myself away from those controversial threads.
> When people argue against something that is backed by science. It triggers my inner smart*ss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's backed by science?
Click to expand...


Specifically the way pathogens travel. 
Things against "But I always scoop the poop!" 
"They don't ever touch each other though!!!!!"


----------



## Barista5261

Breakfast for dinner is AWESOME.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

With regard to the â€œsulcata & beardie" thread, I was gonna make one just to rib Tom that was gonna be on the lines of; I've just gotten a leopard tortoise, and I already have a leopard gecko so I put the together. I've been reading a lot about leopards, and I've got a few questions. Leopards like to lay in branches, when will leopard tortoise start to climb? Will he and the leopard gecko battle for the best lounging branch? (I hope they do, cause that would be cool to see.) I've studied the leopard diet a lot and see they like to chase down and kill their prey. I've put a bunch of ground beef in with them but they don't eat it, and I'm thinking it's because they aren't hunting, and killing it, right?
You know, just to have fun with Tom.




Barista5261 said:


> Breakfast for dinner is AWESOME.



STALKER!!!! We always celebrate the High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday here at the ranch. Tonight for dinner, we had Bacon and eggs.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tffnytorts said:


> No.
> But I got a bag of hibiscus leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have become a degenerate. I'm watching basketball.
> 
> GO DUCKS ! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See! Its not THAT bad!
Click to expand...









Cowboy_Ken said:


> My phone bombed. As I was saying, I watch football and Professional Bull Riding. Heck fire, Tiffany, we host parties here at the ranch for these eventsâ€¦if basketball were full contact, on old roadway, I'd probably be into it. But when a grown man can get bumped, throw himself on the ground, and get an advantage with the refs, I'm done.


I'm in a March madness pool at work but don't ask me who my teams are or who's playing either unless I get closer to the money.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast for dinner is AWESOME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STALKER!!!! We always celebrate the High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday here at the ranch. Tonight for dinner, we had Bacon and eggs.
Click to expand...


I knew she was a stalker! Hahahah.
(Just kidding Amy) 

Good god. So it turns out I have a strand (lock thing) of white hair. :dodgy: GREAT.


----------



## tortoisetime565

New cages. The redfoot is in a 2.5' by 4.5' and the sulcata is in a 2.5' by a 7'.

The red light that is on the redfoot cage is the night time bulb. A powersun is the basking. The sulcatas cage is a powerson and then a CHE that stays on to keep the hide warm at night. During the day the sun heats my room to 80+ degrees and provides heat through all the cages. (Hence the windows.) these cages are 3' off the ground and underneath is my two baby sulcatas and my jeuv sulcata. I'm so proud of my work. But I am always improving. I am working on outdoor enclosures next. However weather is still in the 50's this next week and possibly the week after. Sigh. Summer please hurry.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



N2TORTS said:


> Well the two rooms are tied on the same circuit ....we know that thus far ...Check all the breakers? Look for a GFI in one of the rooms. Have you recently hung any new items on the walls? House wiring typically does not just "quit" .... one other factor in rural areas can be "critters" rats most of the time chewing on the wires as well....but that would have to be up in the attic or basement/ease under the house.
> 
> J~
> "Shoreline Builders"



I impressed myself one day when our family room didn't have power. My husband was trying to figure it out and thought we'd need a rewire. I was in the kitchen doing something and pushed the gfi in to make my cooking thingy work and bam fixed the problem. I never made so much fun of him. He rewired it to it's own breaker now.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's very handsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's the bomb! So my neighbors called and asked if they could bring the grand kids up for a tortoise field trip. Great visit, and sharp, well behaved kids. The husband is opening up a brewery soon, and brought a gift of a bottle of oatmeal stout for me. Eat your heart out Kerryann. Their property joins ours at the bottom, the direction most of my photos are towards. It was a great visit.
> One of the granddaughters let me know that she was caring for the classroom tortoise over spring break. So naturally, I emailed grandma the link to the forum and it will be passed on to the teach. Yes-haw. Spreading the loveâ€¦
Click to expand...


Mikey just brewed a chocolate oatmeal stout and it's so yummy. I got a peanut butter porter yesterday when we were out west getting another 8 keg set up at the restaurant auction. Mike needs it just in case but thinks we should never have more than eight beers I on tap.


----------



## Barista5261

Stalker? I have no idea what you're talking about :angel:

I had potatoes, onion, garlic, thin sliced top sirloin, all pan fried with a fried egg to top it off. YUM. I wanna go to bed now so I can wake up and eat more for breakfast


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tffnytorts said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I try hard to keep myself away from those controversial threads.
> When people argue against something that is backed by science. It triggers my inner smart*ss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's backed by science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Specifically the way pathogens travel.
> Things against "But I always scoop the poop!"
> "They don't ever touch each other though!!!!!"
Click to expand...

Pathogen is a pretty broad term. In reality until you know what you are dealing with you don't know if they have differences. Not to mention that we bring them into foreign environments. Anyway, thus isn't a debate thread and I really do hippie everyone keeps their critters happy and healthy.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> With regard to the â€œsulcata & beardie" thread, I was gonna make one just to rib Tom that was gonna be on the lines of; I've just gotten a leopard tortoise, and I already have a leopard gecko so I put the together. I've been reading a lot about leopards, and I've got a few questions. Leopards like to lay in branches, when will leopard tortoise start to climb? Will he and the leopard gecko battle for the best lounging branch? (I hope they do, cause that would be cool to see.) I've studied the leopard diet a lot and see they like to chase down and kill their prey. I've put a bunch of ground beef in with them but they don't eat it, and I'm thinking it's because they aren't hunting, and killing it, right?
> You know, just to have fun with Tom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast for dinner is AWESOME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STALKER!!!! We always celebrate the High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday here at the ranch. Tonight for dinner, we had Bacon and eggs.
Click to expand...



I made waffles and soy bacon for breakfast. Mmmmmm


----------



## T33's Torts

What the heck is "soy bacon"?!


----------



## Kerryann

So poop clean up was not as unpleasant as normal because at 30 degrees it's kind of frozen and not stinky. My hands got all cold they hurt though. Mike estimates 400 scoops before spring cleaning is done. I probably did 150 today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> What the heck is "soy bacon"?!



The devils handywork is what I say!


----------



## T33's Torts

Only 250 to go! Woo hoo!


----------



## Barista5261

tffnytorts said:


> What the heck is "soy bacon"?!



[FLUSHED FACE]


I'll keep my pie hole shut, I don't want to insult anyone's food, especially since I've had lots of people laugh at what I eat because of my food allergies.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh my god! 
*faceplam*
I left my wallet at his house last night!!!!
:exclamation::exclamation::exclamation:
So since then one driven illegally twice. 
White hairs, forgetfulness, man. I am getting old. :dodgy:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Oh my god!
> *faceplam*
> I left my wallet at his house last night!!!!
> :exclamation::exclamation::exclamation:
> So since then one driven illegally twice.
> White hairs, forgetfulness, man. I am getting old. :dodgy:



Just an excuse to go back.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm over there all the time anyways. I just need my license.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Invite him over for ice cream, (that he picks ups).


----------



## T33's Torts

I've actually still got ice cream here. I ALWAYS have ice cream.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But Derrick will bring chocolate ice cream.


----------



## T33's Torts

Fine, fine. I'll call in a minute. In the mean time, I have to fix a trellis that Tank decided was a tad too upright.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Fine, fine. I'll call in a minute. In the mean time, I have to fix a trellis that Tank decided was a tad too upright.



So much easier with help. Give the guy a howdy for me.


----------



## T33's Torts

'Course Ken.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Howdy all! Bright and early morning for me... Unfortunately it's for school... I'm ready to retire....


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning!
Its 6, and I'm up. 
A miracle it is. I'm ridiculously tired though. I blame Ken.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. I fell asleep siting up watching tv pretty early last night so I'm very refreshed.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I didn't sleep at all. Maybe 30 mins. I'm so tired!


----------



## T33's Torts

Apparently its going to rain on Wednesday. :dodgy:
On Mondays, I have classes until 4, but there's a 30 minute gap between 3/3:30 so I can take a nap then.


----------



## tortoisetime565

We are getting rain on Thursday. I'm excited it's so dry here. And I need my grass to start growing!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Everything here is still sloshy from the 14" flash flood storm we got. It killed my baby grass.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it looks like another no-jacqui day. I'll sure be glad when she gets back on here.

I bought a pound of bacon last time I went to the store. Ken is being a bad influence on me. I never used to buy it, and now I seem to have a craving for it.

I took in a nice male Russian tortoise yesterday. He's really a pretty specimen. 

A couple weeks ago I got an email from a gal who was planning to enlarge her pond and wondered if I had a turtle or two she could adopt. I explained that I don't take water turtles anymore, but that I'd accept the next couple of turtles that people call me about. So yesterday I got in a really big female RES. I emailed to the lady, and she hasn't responded. I sure hope she doesn't burn me.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yvonne you are so kind! I wanna see the male you took in! Tiff we haven't had a decent rain in months. It's so dry and we have water limits.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany blames me for being tired after staying up too late, Yvonne blames be for her realizing how important bacon is in the dietâ€¦seems my influence is far reaching.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Yvonne G

tortoisetime565 said:


> Yvonne you are so kind! I wanna see the male you took in! Tiff we haven't had a decent rain in months. It's so dry and we have water limits.



Here he is...its cold and he's all tucked in, but yesterday he wasn't at all shy:


----------



## tortoisetime565

Precious!!! I like the cat as well!! xD


----------



## Yvonne G

So, last week as I was walking down my driveway to get the mail...:





(See the culvert pipe just to the left of my mailbox...its in the shade and hard to see, it goes under the street)

...I saw a white and grey cat dart into the culvert pipe.

Then last night when I rounded the corner of the tortoise house to go fix a fence the same cat darted away from me:





I was going to fix one of these fences, and one of my cat feeding stations is inside the lath house to the right in the picture.

So I set a trap at the feeding station and this morning this is what I have:






Billy Boy was very interested in knowing what the grey and white kitty had done to be put into jail. Poor cat was hissing and spitting and yowling! He was scared to death. So I took him to the old vacant house on the back of my property, into the bedroom, where I stash all stray cats for a couple weeks until they're tame enough to be released. He was yowling the whole time. I opened the cage and he crept out, yowling, but he didn't run and hide, which I thought was strange.  So I slowly reached out and touched his back with a finger and he didn't jump. So I petted him. I even got so bold as to pick him up and place him on my lap. By now he's purring in between the yowls. Its a male and he looks to be between 6 months and a year old. I'll keep him in the bedroom there for a couple weeks, and in the meantime, I'll make an appointment to have him neutered.

Just what I needed, another cat. And, he's the spitting image of my Little Missy Kitty. I need a name for him. That makes 6.


----------



## N2TORTS

Gotta luv dem kitty's ...........

The "guard" warming up in front of the Hypo's house ....




and " bubba" ....hamming it up for the camera ...




Frankie ....and baby girl ....those two are the sketchy one's!....


----------



## Yvonne G

Nice-looking kitties, J.D.

So I went out at lunchtime with some canned cat food and into the bedroom of the old house. No cat anywhere in sight. I put down the food and sat there for a bit crooning here kitty, etc. But not a sign of him. No rustling or moving...nothing. I came in the house and called to make the neutering appointment, and they can take him tomorrow. I don't know if I'm going to be able to catch him by tomorrow.

Well, I'm off to go sit there some more and see if he'll come out.


----------



## Jacqui

Last Wednesday when I came home, I was greeted by this shorthaired black and white tux. I was in shock, because my only one like that hates humans. I checked out the face, yep it had the split face. Petted it some more being completely amazed. Took groceries into the house, came back out and looked over this cat again. Mine (Clown) has one white front foot and one black one, so this almost twin has two black feet.  He stayed around for a day and now is gone. Not sure if he belongs to a neighbor or not, but sure did give me a laugh.


----------



## Yvonne G

*JACQUI!!!!!! *

I guess you didn't fall off the face of the earth afterall.


----------



## Jacqui

Nah, TFO broke my laptop's heart and it died.  I just bought a new one, but not sure if I will be able to figure out how to get it up and running. 


We finally had nice snow today... the type with those huge fluffy flakes. Just a nice ground cover before it all melted away.


----------



## AZtortMom

Welcome back Miss Jacqui


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Welcome back Miss Jacqui



Why thank you Ms Noel. How have you been?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Welcome to pretend chat Jacqui. Here we all just talk about anything and everything.


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm been good.  just working and spending time with Randy and the torts

How are you?


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh my god its Jacqui! 
Hiiiiii!


----------



## Jacqui

The spending time with Randy and the tortoises sounds like a great way to spend time.


----------



## T33's Torts

I got my wallet back, so I can *legally* drive to the store to grab some popcorn. 
Woohoo


----------



## N2TORTS

Well Hi ya Miss Jaqui ....WELCOME BACK v^v^.....
you have been missed ..........




JD~


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



N2TORTS said:


> Well Hi ya Miss Jaqui ....WELCOME BACK v^v^.....
> you have been missed ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JD~



Missed ineed.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany blames me for being tired after staying up too late



Heyyyyyyyyyyy! 
Fine, no ice cream for Ken.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> The spending time with Randy and the tortoises sounds like a great way to spend time.



Indeed


----------



## AZtortMom

Where did everyone go?


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm here!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Nah, TFO broke my laptop's heart and it died.  I just bought a new one, but not sure if I will be able to figure out how to get it up and running.
> 
> 
> We finally had nice snow today... the type with those huge fluffy flakes. Just a nice ground cover before it all melted away.



Yay you are back!!




tffnytorts said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany blames me for being tired after staying up too late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heyyyyyyyyyyy!
> Fine, no ice cream for Ken.
Click to expand...


I want ice cream!!!

Today wasn't awful  which means it was an alright day.


----------



## AZtortMom

Chocolate ice cream with m&ms


----------



## T33's Torts

You can have some Kerryann! 

I was really tired all day. Had to be woken up a few times between classes.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hey all! Got me a new phone... Pre birthday present to my self. Lol. Tfo looks amazing on it


----------



## AZtortMom

I like TFO on the phone too [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann, I have vanilla ice cream and fresh strawberries I would share with ya.


----------



## T33's Torts

I bought a new scale, and either the scale is REALLY off, or I've lost over 30 pounds in under 2 months.  
This happened in several occasions in the past, where I lose a ton of weight and then get really weak. Hasn't happened in a few years. 
Time to go schedule a doc's appointment.


Did I mention that my electricity is back.  
'Round here you can trade ice cream for wire workings.


----------



## AZtortMom

I hope you are ok


----------



## T33's Torts

Good EVENING guys!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's not morning until Jacqui says it is.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's not morning until Jacqui says it is.



Better watch out, the power may go to my head.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's not morning until Jacqui says it is.



Fine. Check for an edited post.




Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not morning until Jacqui says it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better watch out, the power may go to my head.
Click to expand...


And let begin the morning-less week.


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning everybody! *waves*​*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Finally!!!
Morning all.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Finally!!!
> Morning all.



*shakes head* Silly man.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've been having great weather for tortoises lately. Yesterday we hit 74Â°+ in the shade. Woke up this morning to light rain. Looks like now we have 50Â°'s and rain for the next 10 days.





Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally!!!
> Morning all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *shakes head* Silly man.
Click to expand...


Hey! I resemble that remark!


----------



## T33's Torts

Its going to rain here too. 
All week in the low 50Â°'s.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But that's good for you, right? As long as it's not flash flood type downpours.


----------



## T33's Torts

Well, for the area its good. For ME, its a tad too cold. I prefer when I don't have to dress like an Eskimo.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's 48Â° here right now. I commented to Karen how warm it is. I'm outside on the deck in a sweatshirt.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its probably like 50Â° right now. Today's high temp is 54Â°.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Its probably like 50Â° right now. Today's high temp is 54Â°.



t-shirt weather!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I say we've been experiencing bipolar weather patterns out here lately.


----------



## T33's Torts

It's cold. Very cold. 
I don't care if it's -30Â°, but if ita sunny, I'm good. Today is NOT sunny.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So has anyone seen the news story out of Grand Junction, Colo. about the little girl banned from school for shaving here head to show support for her best friend who lost all hers to chemotherapy? What the hell is wrong with people. Sure, after the fact they took it back, but how can people be so insensitive in the first place? I think that administrator needs a career change. Maybe collecting cans on the side of the road.


----------



## Jacqui

Here it is more the wind factor that dictates how cold it feels out there, but I do much prefer sunshine.


Ken they would say it's a distraction to the rest of the class. Same as they do with dyed hair and other unique hair styles. If they allow it for one person (even if for a good reason) then everybody will want to do things like that. So what they wanted her to wear a wig to school?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guys I want to get a turtle tattoo!


Welcome back Jacqui!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Personally, I think the rest of the children should have joined in and shaved their hair off too.




tortoisetime565 said:


> Guys I want to get a turtle tattoo!
> 
> 
> Welcome back Jacqui!!!





Thank you and I have a turtle tattoo.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Personally, I think the rest of the children should have joined in and shaved their hair off too.



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Jacqui

My oldest son always had kinda long and very thick hair (never to the shoulder) and one night he decided to go bald. Not for a great reason like that girl did, but just for a change. Really shocked his schoolmates. I thought it was the best look he ever had. Some folks just look so awesome bald.


----------



## T33's Torts

Welp. Bye everyone. Another day in the hell hole.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Another day in hell .



Tell the guys I used to run with hi for me. LOL.


----------



## tortoisetime565

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Personally, I think the rest of the children should have joined in and shaved their hair off too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I want to get a turtle tattoo!
> 
> 
> Welcome back Jacqui!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and I have a turtle tattoo.
Click to expand...





What does it look like. I want a tortoise. Not a sea turtle. And a VW tattoo!!  I'm excited for my birthday!!!


----------



## Jacqui

How about combining a VW and a turtle? My one son did something like that for an art project in school.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *Morning everybody! *waves*​*




Thank God!!! Now I can start my day.


----------



## tortoisetime565

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> How about combining a VW and a turtle? My one son did something like that for an art project in school.



How is that possible? Im not very artistic.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  just want to say a quick hello before going back to bed. I got some type of stomach flu or food poisoning last night. So bad that I almost did make it to the bathroom. I even left work early 
I hope you guys have good morning


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I got some type of stomach flu or food poisoning last night.



Can't be food poisoning, you didn't eat my cooking.  Hope whatever it is runs quickly through your system and your back to feeling fine once you wake up from your nap.




tortoisetime565 said:


> How is that possible? Im not very artistic.



 Neither was my son. As I recall, the shell is shaped like a VW bug then you add the heads, legs, and tail. On the carapace, he had VW making the scutes.


----------



## tortoisetime565

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got some type of stomach flu or food poisoning last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be food poisoning, you didn't eat my cooking.  Hope whatever it is runs quickly through your system and your back to feeling fine once you wake up from your nap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is that possible? Im not very artistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither was my son. As I recall, the shell is shaped like a VW bug then you add the heads, legs, and tail. On the carapace, he had VW making the scutes.
Click to expand...




I like it... Or... I just get both. Lol!!


----------



## Yvonne G

tortoisetime565 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about combining a VW and a turtle? My one son did something like that for an art project in school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that possible? Im not very artistic.
Click to expand...


Scroll down to about the 7th or 8th picture:

http://esterleny.hubpages.com/hub/Funkiest-Beetle-Mods


----------



## N2TORTS

tortoisetime565 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think the rest of the children should have joined in and shaved their hair off too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I want to get a turtle tattoo!
> 
> 
> Welcome back Jacqui!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and I have a turtle tattoo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does it look like. I want a tortoise. Not a sea turtle. And a VW tattoo!!  I'm excited for my birthday!!!
Click to expand...





,PERK> VW's ..>!!!!! WOOO HOOO!


THINK INK >>>>>>>>>





Well ..... I must admit .. this old man has both ...a turtle and a Vw tat!



Dang folks ....sure we aren't neighbors?


----------



## Jacqui

We are TFO neighbors any how.


----------



## sissyofone

Hello Everyone  Would you all please take a look at this and tell me what you all think , Please.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/showthread.php?tid=89535


Im lurking and still learning in the background. Which is not to be confused with stalking. Lol


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tortoisetime565 said:


> I want a tortoise. Not a sea turtle. And a VW tattoo!!  I'm excited for my birthday!!!



You're turning 18, huh?  
Can you not a get a tatt until you're of age in OK too? When I turned 18 I went to London with some friends and drank a lot.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've been having wind gusts of 
40 mph here today with times of 1/2" rain per hour. Good times. I so don't want to need the generator tonight!


----------



## N2TORTS

E gads .....Be safe v^v^watch-outv^v^for v^v^them v^v^rolling v^v^tumbleweedsv^v^v


----------



## T33's Torts

Its begun to drizzle. Nothing bad. Its actually rather nice.  

Haha. Sorry Ken.


----------



## AZtortMom

We have our first dust storm rolling through right now, yay! I'm glad I didn't wash my jeep


----------



## T33's Torts

Dust storm? Cool!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## T33's Torts

Looks like the dust bowl.
Thats just scary!


----------



## tortoisetime565

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Yvonne G said:


> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about combining a VW and a turtle? My one son did something like that for an art project in school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that possible? Im not very artistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scroll down to about the 7th or 8th picture:
> 
> http://esterleny.hubpages.com/hub/Funkiest-Beetle-Mods
Click to expand...


That is probably the coolest thing ever. I have a 1973 vw bus. I love it.


----------



## tortoisetime565

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Yvonne G said:


> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about combining a VW and a turtle? My one son did something like that for an art project in school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that possible? Im not very artistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scroll down to about the 7th or 8th picture:
> 
> http://esterleny.hubpages.com/hub/Funkiest-Beetle-Mods
Click to expand...


That is probably the coolest thing ever. I have a 1973 vw bus. I love it.




tffnytorts said:


> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a tortoise. Not a sea turtle. And a VW tattoo!!  I'm excited for my birthday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're turning 18, huh?
> Can you not a get a tatt until you're of age in OK too? When I turned 18 I went to London with some friends and drank a lot.
Click to expand...


I got a tattoo at 16. Lol. My mom let me. But technically it was still illegal. Teehee.


----------



## T33's Torts

*sighs* 
You see, you sound all badass, until you go "yeah, but my mommy said it was okay"
*faceplam*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

OM â€¦ !


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> OM â€¦ !



Hmmm. It seems as if Ken has fallen off the face of the Earth. 

Maybe a kitty got him?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No I'm sorta here. 
I believe the tat is of the symbol for OM.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> We've been having great weather for tortoises lately. Yesterday we hit 74Â°+ in the shade. Woke up this morning to light rain. Looks like now we have 50Â°'s and rain for the next 10 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally!!!
> Morning all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *shakes head* Silly man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey! I resemble that remark!
Click to expand...




I'm jelly. We had a flash blizzard today or a monetary white out.



Yikes


A bug turtle combo sounds very cool.


----------



## dmmj

Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've been having great weather for tortoises lately. Yesterday we hit 74Â°+ in the shade. Woke up this morning to light rain. Looks like now we have 50Â°'s and rain for the next 10 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally!!!
> Morning all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *shakes head* Silly man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey! I resemble that remark!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jelly. We had a flash blizzard today or a monetary white out.
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes
> 
> 
> A bug turtle combo sounds very cool.
Click to expand...





got coldhere in CA today,went down to70,time tocrankupthe heater


----------



## Kerryann

Well ha too all of you warm weather folk. It's going to be in the fifties this week and that's shorts and bikini weather up in Michigan


----------



## T33's Torts

So I was cleaning the garage earlier, and I moved a cardboard box and underneath there was lIKE A COLONY OF SPIDERS. 
So of course, I screamed bloody murder, and jumped into the washing machine, still screaming. After about 3 years, derek made his way over to ask why I was screaming and standing on the washing machine. Then he GRABBED A SPIDER and just let it walk on his arm. No big deal. 

In the mean time I was screaming louder than I thought I could. 10 bucks I loose my voice tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Yet you will maintain the ability to post. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

My fingers seem in OK condition, i think I'll be fine.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Hmmm. It seems as if Ken has fallen off the face of the Earth.



I've been stirring up trouble over at sulcatastation yahoo group it seems.


Seems some don't get my, â€œCowboy Kenness" silt people.


----------



## T33's Torts

Did you give them the manual as well? Did you give them time to go over the basics?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Someone was saying that their tortoise knows if something is poisonous and won't eat it. It was suggested by this person that I ranted in my email. Really? Me? Rant?


----------



## T33's Torts

HAHAHAHAHAHA! 

*4 year old voice*

Yeahhhhh Ken! If you be a meanie we don't want to be your friend! 
*pouty face*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here is the jest of it;
On Mar 25, 2014, at 7:31 PM

They wrote,
My only problem with these lists of poisonous plants as a lot of them are based on what is poisonous to humans or other animals, not necessarily chelonian. As poisonous mushrooms can be ate by box turtles and the turtle is just fine, but if a human ate the turtle they would die as the mushroom made the turtle poisonous. I know all my torts make a wide path away from the elephant ear I have in my front yard when I take them out front to munch down that grass. And, they wont eat any poisonous flower offered to them, so I have them tell me what they cant have or just dont want.

I responded,

Greetings,
I am so very sorry but with all due respect I must strongly disagree with the line of thinking that a tortoise has an innate knowledge in regard to what to eat and what not to eat. Tortoises will happily chow down on dog feces which, ideally we all know are not good for them. Sure in the wild they eat predator feces, but those usually do not contain heart worm meds which are very poisonous and will kill a tortoise. Also, as captive charges, it is our responsibility to provide them with a balanced enough diet that should they come across any feces, they at least will stall before diving in. Ideally providing us the opportunity to remove them from the temptation.
I wish not to go into detail the tortoises I have received in terrible shape because they â€œknew" all the fruit being offered to them was good for them, when in fact, the fruit was only really good for the internal parasites that originally were at a maintained, balanced level, and then exploded due to the wonderful supply of sugars. 
Finally, it is my straight forward opinion that deliberately offering a poisonous food to your tortoise border lines on animal abuse. 
Sorry for the rant. I just felt this was all needed to be said,( and I'm the quite one!) 

Cowboy Ken

Was I ranting?


----------



## T33's Torts

I wouldn't say ranting as much as elaborating om misconcepted points.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I know, right? I was trying to help those who my think they could put ant bait in with their tortoise because he would know it wasn't good to eat. But noooo. I got jumped on. Here's more;

Ken, My torts only get grass, hay and weeds (all grown in their yard which is my back yard) with an occasional flower. I spend lots of money buying seed seed and more seed . And, people are stupid that feed them fruit and/or keep dogs or dog feces around them but, no one is in Africa saying dont eat this and dont eat that and I do not knowingly give them anything poisonous but if I offer them a flower and they back off or turn away than it is either bad or poisonous. So, you can rant to the stupid people all you want but you can not assume we are all stupid or that tortoise do not know what they can and can not eat. They are a wild species and in no way have been domesticated. They are much better off when they are allowed to do things their way not the way us humans think they should be done. So, rant all you want to the stupid people but dont ever even sound like you are accusing me of animal abuse, opinion or not

Have a good evening.

I'm sorry to come across as ranting. I certainly was not addressing, or ranting to stupid people. I was only addressing uninformed folks with proper information for keeping our charges healthy. Yes, these are wild animals, and if only we were all in south central Africa where we could allow them to behave as they were intended. Unfortunately, this is not the case in most situations. 
It is our job to offer up good, proper advice to those who are not informed properly. Heckfire, as little as a year ago, it was advised to raise hatchlings on sand because, â€œthey come from a desert". As I stated originally, I meant no offense, and if offense was taken, I am truly sorry. End of â€œRant Pt. 2".

Cowboy Ken


----------



## T33's Torts

The end of that second one is fantastic. I wouldn't have been so nice. 
Perhaps somewhere along the lines of "Some people aren't stupid, but unfortunately, you fall from this category"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thanks Tiffany. I REALLY did try to be as respectful to them as my mom taught me to be. I really was just trying to help.


----------



## T33's Torts

Some people just dont take help well. 

Tomorrow is my mom's birthday. Somehow, dinner ended up being scheduled at my house. Great.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

At least it's still clean from this weekends dinner with your uncle and grandmas date night, right?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeap. My house never gets messy. I'm never home long enough to make a mess. I hope I don't have to cook.

Pleasebringfoodpleasebringfoodpleasebringfoodpleasebringfood


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Tiffany,
My daughter is a scuba diver. I guess she's good at that. A couple weeks back, she was training the local search and rescue diving practices, so I figure she can't be that bad, right? 
The point of this rant, is for the last 5 days she's been out at St. Catalina island diving. Tonight we FaceTime chatted with her on the boat. Too much fun. We're talking a dad with tears in his eyes for the woman his baby girl grew into.
If you quote me on that, I will so deny the tears part. There ain't no room for those type up here I'll tell you what.


----------



## dmmj

I amdebatingon writing a tortoise related comic stripfor the forum (need tofind an artisst) ,what doyou guys think?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> I amdebatingon writing a tortoise related comic stripfor the forum (need tofind an artisst) ,what doyou guys think?



So where you been? I think I speak for all of us, where the 'elk ya been? We've missed you. Of course we'd be cool to a tortoise comic strip!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Tiffany,
> My daughter is a scuba diver. I guess she's good at that. A couple weeks back, she was training the local search and rescue diving practices, so I figure she can't be that bad, right?
> The point of this rant, is for the last 5 days she's been out at St. Catalina island diving. Tonight we FaceTime chatted with her on the boat. Too much fun. We're talking a dad with tears in his eyes for the woman his baby girl grew into.
> If you quote me on that, I will so deny the tears part. There ain't no room for those type up here I'll tell you what.



Sorry.  Fell asleep. 

Thats awesome! I love Catalina. I tried scuba diving once, and I can't handle the feeling of sinking, and not being able to stop.


----------



## tortoisetime565

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tffnytorts said:


> *sighs*
> You see, you sound all badass, until you go "yeah, but my mommy said it was okay"
> *faceplam*



Lol. I am the good child and I one do stuff that my parents don't like.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> OM â€¦ !



Yes. You are right.


----------



## Jacqui

_*Welcome*_ *to**Wacky* *Wednesday!*


David, I think you should give the strip (comic that is) a try.


----------



## sissyofone

Good Morning Everyone


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning all.


----------



## sissyofone

Hi Tiff Hows Tank doing?


----------



## T33's Torts

Great! Thanks for asking. 
He didn't come out until 3 yesterday, and then I had to call over help to get him into his house.


So whens the little torty coming?


----------



## sibi

Hi everyone!! I especially wa t to say Hi David!!!! I think you should write the comic book. It's good therapy and I'd like to read your jokes. You have a gift, for sure.

Cowboy, I think a man that shed tears is so sexy 

Jacqui, can you tell me, other than diet, what causes a tortoise to release so much urates that it's frightening? I mean, Beasty Boy has released stones and soft urates that literally weigh 1/2 lbs! He did the same the day before yesterday, and twice last week. I'm feeding him some greens (kale, turnips, weeds, grassland tortoise food) and he has the day to graze grass in the yard. I have stopped feeding him greens now, and forcing him to graze more for himself. I have an appointment today with the vet, but I swear, I know what she's gonna say, and I just feel there may be a medical condition at play here.

Tif, how's things?


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi so this is twice a week roughly? Does he do smaller ones ever? Is he soaking? Diet like you know is a big factor and your trying to change that. May take a while to see a difference. Another biggie would be each animal's body takes the same things and uses them at a bit of a different rate, so your fear on it being a personal issue could be right too.




sissyofone said:


> Good Morning Everyone



Well lookee who showed up! 

Sibi back to the soaking how much and how long is he getting them?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning all. More importantly, good morning Sibi. Nice to see you here.


----------



## Jacqui

*waves* We have a new person on chat today! Welcome Lou the Russian. What would you like us to try to remember to call you?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



LoutheRussian said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian



Glad you found your way over here!


----------



## Jacqui

sissyofone said:


> Good Morning Everyone



Hi Sissy!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> *waves* We have a new person on chat today! Welcome Lou the Russian. What would you like us to try to remember to call you?



Ah yes I am new to the chat today. Hello all my name is Luke


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian




tffnytorts said:


> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you found your way over here!
Click to expand...


Me too. I figured jumping in during the good mornings was a prime opportunity.


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning Luke. Glad to have you here.


----------



## T33's Torts

You're welcome anytime.


So today I decided to put on black lipstick. :-/

Just to kick up some dust I guess.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've been up for an hour and I'm considering a nap. 
Just to have the dust settle.


----------



## sibi

I soak all my sullies everyday! I personally felt that soakings are good for them. I never felt that soakings can be given 2-3 times a week. So, he's certainly getting soaks, sometimes twice a day shen I know he's trying to pass a stone. Humidity I. The shed is 80%, a d temps are 80-85 degrees. Like I said, I'm reducing the gree s, a d his primary foods are grassland tortoise food and mazuri. He has a few hours outside to graze for grass and weeds. Remember, Beasty Boy had always had trouble with stones since he was a baby. He's the one that had to have surgery to remove a hugh stone that he couldn't pass. 

Oh, and he soaks for 45 min to an hour each day.


Jacqui said:


> Sibi so this is twice a week roughly? Does he do smaller ones ever? Is he soaking? Diet like you know is a big factor and your trying to change that. May take a while to see a difference. Another biggie would be each animal's body takes the same things and uses them at a bit of a different rate, so your fear on it being a personal issue could be right too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sissyofone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well lookee who showed up!
> 
> Sibi back to the soaking how much and how long is he getting them?
Click to expand...


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*

Everything is wet and soggy. But the sun camw out through the clouds! Hope?


----------



## sissyofone

Hi Ms Jacqui.  
Hello Tiff my new baby im hoping will be shipped out either Mon. Or Tuesday. Im so excited.


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## sissyofone

Its been awhile since iv been on. I hope everyones doing Great and your Torts of course. 

Its wet and soggy and raining here .  we nred the rain but i want it to be warm and sunny for the torts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm doing better than this guy ;
Really, don't open it. I've got no idea why I had to read it, knowing the title. 

http://www.kptv.com/story/25072668/...spect-then-allegedly-admits-i-pooped-my-pants


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm glad to be here. I still haven't slept yet. It's been a long night


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## sissyofone

Welcome Lou.


----------



## T33's Torts

I wish I could go to sleep! 
Today is going to suck.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm doing better than this guy ;
> Really, don't open it. I've got no idea why I had to read it, knowing the title.
> 
> http://www.kptv.com/story/25072668/...spect-then-allegedly-admits-i-pooped-my-pants



Of course that happened in the couv 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sleep is a needed body function. Many processes take place in our brain while we sleep, and only while we sleep. You need to care for yourself.


----------



## sissyofone

@Ken LMBO. Talking about scareing the crap outta someone.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Since I started fishing commercially I've discovered how little sleep I can run on for extended periods of time


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing better than this guy ;
> Really, don't open it. I've got no idea why I had to read it, knowing the title.
> 
> http://www.kptv.com/story/25072668/...spect-then-allegedly-admits-i-pooped-my-pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that happened in the couv
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
Click to expand...


Yup. The those folks on the other side of the Columbia are wellâ€¦


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hey now I live on that side now just next to the ocean. But yes the couv is Washington's equivalent to Gresham 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

Bye all. See y'all soonish.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> Have a good day, Tiff! !


----------



## sissyofone

Have a good safe day Tiff.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Asta la pasta 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


The lack of sleep is getting to me. I just put the milk in the microwave instead of the refrigerator. Whoops 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> Asta la pasta
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> The lack of sleep is getting to me. I just put the milk in the microwave instead of the refrigerator. Whoops
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian





And you thought sleep was over ratedâ€¦LOL


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asta la pasta
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> The lack of sleep is getting to me. I just put the milk in the microwave instead of the refrigerator. Whoops
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you thought sleep was over ratedâ€¦LOL
Click to expand...




I love my sleep I should have sacked out but.... I chose wrong 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I amdebatingon writing a tortoise related comic stripfor the forum (need tofind an artisst) ,what doyou guys think?



This is a great idea, David!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was just reading my personal promotion thread and got a chuckle from a post by Sibi. It was the infamous â€œGuy on a Buffalo". You old timers will remember it but you newer to chat folks may enjoy it, and if anything it's a good, refreshing smile. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5Lmkm5EF5E&sns=em


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi all *waves*


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi peeps. My day went by really smooth, but I have a bunch of assignments that I have to throw together. Then I'm going to decorate the house.


----------



## sissyofone

Hey Tiff Glad you had a smooth day. It finally quit raining here. And a transformer blew as soon as the rained stopped ,we were only out of power for 4 hr's this time. Thank Goodness I was getting worried though, lol. The torts room holds heat pretty well though.


----------



## T33's Torts

*whispers*
It didn't rain today. 

Don't tell Ken.


----------



## sissyofone

*whispers bk to tiff * Your secrets safe with me.. :-D


----------



## T33's Torts

Its cold though, and the wind is crazy. Tank hasn't emerged yet.


----------



## sissyofone

Yes the other rain we had was cold and it was pretty windy out. All of mine are in the tort room wanting out, but its too cool for them to go outside.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm pretty close to ken and it rained off and on all day. Pretty heavy downpours too. Besides the rain it's been an interesting day for me. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## AZtortMom

Welcome to the chat Lou. I missed what your real name is...


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> Welcome to the chat Lou. I missed what your real name is...



I think LUKE *nudges Noel* is the owner of Lou the Russian.


----------



## AZtortMom

hi Luke *wakes up from brief nap*


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hello hello. Yes it is I Luke caregiver to the wonderful Lou aka Louger lol


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh goodness. 

My dad brought over a TON of food. This is a bigger thing than I thought. More than just family. My sister showed up "to help", but she's been sitting on her @$$ for the last hour texting her boyfriend.  I'm pretty sure that when I was 16, I was a loner who talked to tortoises all day.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Oh goodness.
> 
> My dad brought over a TON of food. This is a bigger thing than I thought. More than just family. My sister showed up "to help", but she's been sitting on her @$$ for the last hour texting her boyfriend.  I'm pretty sure that when I was 16, I was a loner who talked to tortoises all day.



At 16 I was working in a feed store and raising cattle on the farm. I had a girlfriend at the time but she was the social butterfly while I had my one friend that I had known since kindergarten 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## AZtortMom

Yup, I'm with Luke, when I was 16 I was working too


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't remember.. I think I was 17 when I worked with at neighbor's bakery.


----------



## bouaboua

I'm coming home TONIGHT (Asia time).

WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tffnytorts said:


> Oh goodness.
> 
> My dad brought over a TON of food. This is a bigger thing than I thought. More than just family. My sister showed up "to help", but she's been sitting on her @$$ for the last hour texting her boyfriend.  I'm pretty sure that when I was 16, I was a loner who talked to tortoises all day.



Food for you our food for tank?
Today in my audit meeting my stomach was so loud it was distracting the auditor and making her laugh.


----------



## T33's Torts

Food for my mom's birthday dinner. 

People are arriving at a slow trickle. Sister is gone, I don't know where to. Its okay, I'm Mom's favorite anyway.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm the favorite too lol. My brother on Christmas Day get to be the favorite per his request 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm the best of all the grandkids.  
I'm also the oldest. The littlest is due anyyyy day now. 
But if you ask my grandpa, Derek's his favorite.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> I'm coming home TONIGHT (Asia time).
> 
> WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! ! ! ! ! !



Right on. That's great news, tomorrow. LOL. How long will the total trip take?


----------



## Kerryann

Sometimes at the end of a long day this thread is the best reading. So I'm starting to wear my spring clothes or else I'll miss the whole season. I have been trying to be and look cheery like normal.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> I'm coming home TONIGHT (Asia time).
> 
> WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! ! ! ! ! !



YAY!! [TURTLE][DANCER][TURTLE][DANCER]


Nite all. See ya in the am * waves*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany, force your family to watch my videoâ€¦


----------



## T33's Torts

My family is too deep in chatter to talk to right now. 

I watched it. I like it.  
I was afraid I'd end up watching some "Buffalo Rider" tutorial.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> bouaboua said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming home TONIGHT (Asia time).
> 
> WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right on. That's great news, tomorrow. LOL. How long will the total trip take?
Click to expand...


Little more then a month. The sad thing is.........I'm doing h=this on a regular base. 5 or 6 times a year. I'm not young anymore, it does take it's toll.

But I'm coming home.....




AZtortMom said:


> bouaboua said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming home TONIGHT (Asia time).
> 
> WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!! [TURTLE][DANCER][TURTLE][DANCER]
> 
> 
> Nite all. See ya in the am * waves*
Click to expand...




Good night ans Sweet dream.


----------



## T33's Torts

I think Ken meant how long is the flight home.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> I think Ken meant how long is the flight home.



I'm sorry. 

It will be a 13.5 hours flight from Hong Kong to San Francisco.

I will try not to sleep on the flight so I can sleep at home after I landed at 9:00PM.


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats a LONG flight! Coffee coffee coffee!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Ken meant how long is the flight home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> It will be a 13.5 hours flight from Hong Kong to San Francisco.
> 
> I will try not to sleep on the flight so I can sleep at home after I landed at 9:00PM.
Click to expand...


That will be a lot of inflight movies. They still do that right? And no forum on the planeâ€¦ughhhh


----------



## T33's Torts

I hid in a linen closet for 50 minutes.  

I was playing hide and go seek with 8 year olds, but my mom gave them ice cream and they forgot (or stopped caring) about me.    

I was never seeked.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> bouaboua said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Ken meant how long is the flight home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> It will be a 13.5 hours flight from Hong Kong to San Francisco.
> 
> I will try not to sleep on the flight so I can sleep at home after I landed at 9:00PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That will be a lot of inflight movies. They still do that right? And no forum on the planeâ€¦ughhhh
Click to expand...


Yes, 100s of in-flight movies to choose from but sometime not even one movie are interesting. But at the end of flight, My eye will be red also.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Little tort snort


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm a damn fool. 4:30 in the morning and here I am taking care of her as she is blacked out fall over drunk. And she has the nerve to continue to treat me with disrespect.


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

I guess eventually you'll just have to say no.


----------



## LoutheRussian

You're right I do need to say no. And letting her stay on the floor was beig too nice. I should have just left her I'm the hallway. I have to stop letting her problems run my life. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

If I were you, I'd give her a call TOMORROW, today she'll be too hungover, and let her know that staying on your floor was the last straw. 

Oh, and I'm still waiting for a Jacqui good-morning


Oh my god the house is cold. 
*shivers* 
My thermostat is reading 66Â°.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> If I were you, I'd give her a call TOMORROW, today she'll be too hungover, and let her know that staying on your floor was the last straw.
> 
> Oh, and I'm still waiting for a Jacqui good-morning
> 
> 
> Oh my god the house is cold.
> *shivers*
> My thermostat is reading 66Â°.





As I know, your house have something call heater, right? 

Some people do take the advantage for people been nice but there is always a limit. Some time for them to hit a wall will waking them up.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I'm not Jacqui, but:

GOOD MORNING, EVERYONE!!​


----------



## bouaboua

Waiting at the airport. Tow more hours before boarding. Thank you for the free WIFI and the forum.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh, but... Steven. Then my electricity bill will go up.  

  

Good morning Yvonne.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian




tffnytorts said:


> If I were you, I'd give her a call TOMORROW, today she'll be too hungover, and let her know that staying on your floor was the last straw.
> 
> Oh, and I'm still waiting for a Jacqui good-morning
> 
> 
> Oh my god the house is cold.
> *shivers*
> My thermostat is reading 66Â°.





I don't have to call her I just need to wait till she comes too. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


It's time to get Lou up so he can brighten my day


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> Oh, but... Steven. Then my electricity bill will go up.
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Yvonne.



I'm sorry to say: You are not the one I'm worry about, it is for your Torts........what I refer who may need the heat. Kidding! ! ! ! ! ! 

Good Morning! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. Luke, drop kick her to the curb! I wish you were able to make it this weekend. You and I need to meet. 
Two hours of airport sitting? Ugh. Are you still in Hong Kong?


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all. Luke, drop kick her to the curb! I wish you were able to make it this weekend. You and I need to meet.
> Two hours of airport sitting? Ugh. Are you still in Hong Kong?



Yes Sir Mr. Cowboy!!!!!!!!

13.5 + 2 hours. 6950 miles away. Will have two meal on the flight. May enjoy couple movies. 

By God's grace, I have a nice seat, that I can have some extra legroom.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!

The weather is pretty okay here, atleast the really high winds have stopped. On Monday I went with a craving and bought a can of English walnuts. Didn't even eat half of them, but it was enough to get one of my problem teeth going ballistic. Monday night no sleep and yesterday until late the pain was super bad. This am the pain has finally gone down to manageable. but half my face is swollen. So not in a real chipper mood.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yvonne G said:


> So I set a trap at the feeding station and this morning this is what I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy Boy was very interested in knowing what the grey and white kitty had done to be put into jail.



Way back in post #3132 I told you about the cat I trapped, and I mentioned that I put him in the bedroom of the old vacant house at the back of my property. This is where I keep all stray cats for at least 2 weeks until they get used to me and living here. I thought you might like to see why I worried I wouldn't be able to catch the cat once I let him go in the bedroom:






Anyone need any aquariums or other animal supplies? I think I have more stuff in there than Petsmart does.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I set a trap at the feeding station and this morning this is what I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy Boy was very interested in knowing what the grey and white kitty had done to be put into jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way back in post #3132 I told you about the cat I trapped, and I mentioned that I put him in the bedroom of the old vacant house at the back of my property. This is where I keep all stray cats for at least 2 weeks until they get used to me and living here. I thought you might like to see why I worried I wouldn't be able to catch the cat once I let him go in the bedroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone need any aquariums or other animal supplies? I think I have more stuff in there than Petsmart does.
Click to expand...




This is the time when I say: HOLY TORTS! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

I can see why with turtle stepping stones and statues you might have a hard time catching the wild cat again.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Morning!
> 
> The weather is pretty okay here, atleast the really high winds have stopped. On Monday I went with a craving and bought a can of English walnuts. Didn't even eat half of them, but it was enough to get one of my problem teeth going ballistic. Monday night no sleep and yesterday until late the pain was super bad. This am the pain has finally gone down to manageable. but half my face is swollen. So not in a real chipper mood.



I hope you get better soon Jacqui! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I can see why with turtle stepping stones and statues you might have a hard time catching the wild cat again.



You're just too quick for me! I thought I had corrected my error before anyone saw it.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all. Luke, drop kick her to the curb! I wish you were able to make it this weekend. You and I need to meet.
> Two hours of airport sitting? Ugh. Are you still in Hong Kong?


Yes it's time I give her the old goalie punt right out the door and down the steps. I'm in Hillsboro todY but lea offhand afternoon. Came to visit my step dad. Little over a long ago he fell out of our barn window and fractured his back which has paralyzed him below the waist. 



[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Yvonne G

Yea!!! Steven's on his way home!


----------



## Jacqui

Okay trying this post for the fourth fricking time...

Yvonne that is NOT the picture you first posted.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Okay trying this post for the fourth fricking time...
> 
> Yvonne that is NOT the picture you first posted.



But it IS the picture I meant to post.

Are you still having trouble? After all the posting you did yesterday I figured you got your new lap top up and running and you're home free!

Sorry about the tooth ache. They say oil of clove helps relieve the pain, but I don't know first hand.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui,
Sounds like an infection to me. For a month or so, I'd been suffering as well. In that I owe my dentist LOTS of money, I didn't want to deal with it. Talking with my sister, she pointed out the, â€œsounds like an infection to me. I happened to have a full prescription of antibiotics kicking around, and after three days I feel great. Sure beats all the ibeprophene I'd been eating.


----------



## sissyofone

Goodmorning Everyone  Its still all rainy and muddy here. We need the rain though so i guess i should be Thankful.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone *waves* Jacqui I hope you feel better


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hey guys! Look at this glamour shot of Rupert! Ignore Oogway.. Rupert has to be in her cage when she eats or she won't touch her food.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I did see somewhere recently were a kid had a tooth needing to come out. So dad hooked a string to the tooth and attached it to a model rocket. Long story short, the tooth was removed, and the little boy thought it was great fun.


----------



## tortoisetime565

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I did see somewhere recently were a kid had a tooth needing to come out. So dad hooked a string to the tooth and attached it to a model rocket. Long story short, the tooth was removed, and the little boy thought it was great fun.



I saw that too! It was so funny. The boys expression had my dying laughing.


----------



## sibi

Hi Yvonne and all the crew. If you have a working heat blanket, I'd like to get the shipping price so you can ship it to me. Baby Runt is getting moved into the shed, and the only thing I need is a heat blanket. I spend a small fortune buying two Kane blankets, and I would appreciate getting one from you. Please pm me.


Jacqui, if the ache is from an infection, you really shouldn't wait on it. Tooth infections that go untreated can cause heart damage. The infection makes its way to the heart via a bacteria that attacks the heart. Don't take that chance. I had a friend that almost died from that. They had to remove the tooth, clear the infection, and she was in ICU for a week. Even if you can get a 10 day supply of Cipro or an equivalent antibiotic, it would be worth it.

Hi Maria  Call me when you can.



bouaboua said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I set a trap at the feeding station and this morning this is what I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy Boy was very interested in knowing what the grey and white kitty had done to be put into jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way back in post #3132 I told you about the cat I trapped, and I mentioned that I put him in the bedroom of the old vacant house at the back of my property. This is where I keep all stray cats for at least 2 weeks until they get used to me and living here. I thought you might like to see why I worried I wouldn't be able to catch the cat once I let him go in the bedroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone need any aquariums or other animal supplies? I think I have more stuff in there than Petsmart does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the time when I say: HOLY TORTS! ! ! ! !
Click to expand...


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi guys!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hi lo


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

Today I got the ::honor:: of meeting my little sister's boyfriend.

By the end of lunch I was ready to claw my eyes out. Horrible guy, horribe attitude, horribe first impression. But then again, look at my sister.


----------



## dmmj

howdy everyone


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi. How ya doing?


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone 
Sorry about the lousy boyfriend encounter Tiff


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi David!!


----------



## LoutheRussian

My family is currently teasing me about how I only talk about Lou and the forum now. I can't help that I lead such an amazing life. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## AZtortMom

I get that all the time  welcome to the club [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

At my mom's "party" last night, I was the joke target, because in the sign, Tank's face was in the "d", like the other humans'.


----------



## AZtortMom

Poop launcher..that's funny! *nerd snort*


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats about the extent of my humor.


----------



## AZtortMom

!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm a kid stuck in an adults body.  
I still can't get around to memorizing that Frozen (princess movie) song. 

In order to join the "frosting club" my cousins have, you must know the entire song.


----------



## AZtortMom

I haven't seen the movie yet..oops


----------



## T33's Torts

I watched it once. Its not FANTASTIC, but its by far the best Disney movie. The singers are good, not great, but songs are overrated. 

If you're not a huge Disney fan, I wouldn't watch it.


----------



## Yvonne G

tffnytorts said:


> I'm a kid stuck in an adults body.
> I still can't get around to memorizing that Frozen (princess movie) song.
> 
> In order to join the "frosting club" my cousins have, you must know the entire song.



I heard her sing that song on the Oscar Awards show and I couldn't really make heads or tails out of it. It sounded like some sort of pre-schooler singing a tuneless nothing.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep. Its mostly auto-tune in the films. I wouldn't listen to the music, or watch the movie for entertainment.


----------



## Yvonne G

I guess one's taste in movies changes as one grows old, because I used to love Disney movies. But that was back in the day when the cartoons were drawn frame-by-frame by hand. Now its done on computers and I don't think the art-work is as good. But then, back in the day, I had to take my young grand daughter to movies, and that's what we used to go see. Now-a-days I don't go to the movies, but when I watch them on TV I like the 'feel-good' movies - boy meets girl, girl gets into trouble, boy saves girl, they fall in love and live happily ever after. Quite different from my choice in reading material - murder mysteries.


----------



## T33's Torts

I watch murder shows, and read "feel good" books. 

My forearms are sore from volleyball yesterday.


----------



## Yvonne G

Just thinking about playing volley ball makes my joints ache.


----------



## T33's Torts

I stopped playing for a while (almost 5 months) after I killed some muscle thing in my ankle area.


----------



## pdrobber

Hey everyone,

haven't been around in awhile, lots of new people I see...

Spring almost being here has got me in the mood to do some yard work and get some outdoor setups ready.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi there *waves*


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi! I'm Tiffany! 
*waves*


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Peter! It sounds like you're feeling better, huh?


----------



## sissyofone

Hello Im Maria .. Hope everyone is having a good day. I been cleaning my muddy yard all day.  I HATE MUD. Lol Thinking about putting some sod down. But man thats alot of work.


----------



## T33's Torts

I love mud.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> I love mud.



You'd love our middle pasture then.


----------



## pdrobber

I'm making some bacon cornbread. Experimenting to see if it's better with bacon pre-cooked and what size pieces of bacon...anyone have any experience?


----------



## sissyofone

Lol Tiff. Its everywhere my whole front yard. Yuck its the cakie kind of blk mud its gross. And impossible to get off your shoes.


All i wanna do is prepare for the arrival of my new little cherry. Ive got the enclosure 95% done just waiting till tomorrow to pick up a hide and a new water dish for her. Hopefully Tuesday or Wednesday morning she will be here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've still got, as Luke pointed out, buckets of rain coming down. Sometimes up to an inch an hour. Doesn't sound like much, but figure that over a 3' square and you start to get the picture.


----------



## T33's Torts

I've got 50 bucks that the little Noah will be born on the 1st.


Its not going to rain here until Saturday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This past weekend, Karen said the bonus of living on a hill was that every spring she gets to rake the bark-a-mulch back to where it's supposed to be. With all the rain we've been having, she gets to do it againâ€¦!


----------



## T33's Torts

How exciting. 

I get to rake trash from the park out of my driveway.


----------



## AZtortMom

I get to pick up trash out of my front yard if that makes you feel better Tiff


----------



## T33's Torts

Thanks Noel. 


Today I watched a grown man learn and sing three minutes worth of princess songs, to be accepted into a frosting club.


----------



## AZtortMom

I would love to see the video on that


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui,
> Sounds like an infection to me. For a month or so, I'd been suffering as well. In that I owe my dentist LOTS of money, I didn't want to deal with it. Talking with my sister, she pointed out the, â€œsounds like an infection to me. I happened to have a full prescription of antibiotics kicking around, and after three days I feel great. Sure beats all the ibeprophene I'd been eating.



Treat the infection and get it fixed. Eek I have seen pics of what happens when you don't treat tooth infections.


----------



## AZtortMom

I agree with you Kerryann. I'm a total wuss when it comes to my teeth.


----------



## Kerryann

I have to get another crown soon. Ugh it's the third time getting the same crown replaced. 
I almost had a stroke today. It was weird my day was going oddly well and them it went all to.... Garbage. My project schedule got all messed up and ugh....


We are watching pawn stars and they are talking about this thing that no one knows what it is and Mikey is over there on his side of the bed knowing exactly what it is. If he ends up beaten in his sleep I dunno what happened.


----------



## AZtortMom

I love that show  Have you visited their shop in Las Vegas?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> I would love to see the video on that



I would've paid to watch.  
He practiced all day, and then we swung by my cousin's house. He "preformed" behind closed doors (only members can watch). 
Supposedly he only got a 6 of 10 because he didn't dance.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> I love that show  Have you visited their shop in Las Vegas?



No we have the hardcore pawn local here in Detroit but I have never been to Las Vegas. Mike said he'd take me to sema but we haven't made it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> I'm coming home TONIGHT (Asia time).
> 
> WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! ! ! ! ! !



Welcome home!!!! I'm hoping all your flights were on schedule, and you are getting your luggage now.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good timing Ken!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yet still no check in with us. As if there were other, more important things to do.


In that I've seen it on national news, I'm figuring most of you have caught the news of the mudslide up in Washington. Well, we've got some big weather systems coming in, and I figured it wouldn't hurt for those of you that do, to say a quick prayer that these systems don't cause further issues and that those boys out there on the front lines, digging in some cases, 40' of mud on houses, stay strong. Thanks guys. You know me. Things like this turn me into a girl.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yet still no check in with us. As if there were other, more important things to do.
> 
> 
> In that I've seen it on national news, I'm figuring most of you have caught the news of the mudslide up in Washington. Well, we've got some big weather systems coming in, and I figured it wouldn't hurt for those of you that do, to say a quick prayer that these systems don't cause further issues and that those boys out there on the front lines, digging in some cases, 40' of mud on houses, stay strong. Thanks guys. You know me. Things like this turn me into a girl.





Yes those people need our support.

Well my European clients weren't as angry as I thought they'd be. They are always so polite.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hey. How's it going? 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


4:45 and I'm still up because I've ran out of reasons to give a darn.


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

Don't worry Luke. Its almost morning and I'm still up. Hahaha.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Here comes 7 am. Lou is nestled in beside me sleeping and I'm watching Chuck via netflix


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today I get to walk the property checking for any signs of a future slide. Our property sluffed off the upper hill it is figured during that big earthquake up here 209-300 yrs ago. As a result, technically, we could be at risk of another such event just from all the rain.


Heck Luke, you should've gone over to the Vancouver and helped look for that 3 year old that wandered off around 2:ish.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm waiting for the dirt slab on my neighbor's side to tumble down.. Any day now, and nothing I can do.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll probably call the neighbors that have the 50 acres to the west of us as well. They're new to the â€œhood" and may not even realize they should do check out their section. I'll probably walk it with them. The folks behind us have been there for over 30 yrs. and they know what to do. Yippie, walking in the rain. I'm just glad there are no lamp posts that would kick off a singing and dancing episode.


----------



## T33's Torts

You should warn the west neighbors of possible spontaneous dancing that may occur.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The three year old has been found and is now sitting on the lap of a police officer in a patrol car.


----------



## T33's Torts

Awesome.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Right, because I've been accused of breaking out in Fred Astaire mode in the past! LOL. 


Morning All ! !


----------



## T33's Torts

Precisely.


----------



## sissyofone

Morning All ..


----------



## Yvonne G

I know I'm coming late to the party, but Peter, I think you should cook the bacon first, then bake it in the corn bread.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I agree about cooking the Bacon first. If anything this would allow you to graze on Bacon while cooking. 

BACON


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ken I ducked out of Hillsboro headed home now I'm leaving or Olympia 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Whitneyrae

Happy Friday everybody!!! Does anybody have any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here in the PNW we have this event happening this weekend. 

http://www.pacnwrs.com


----------



## pdrobber

I tried a bit of each in it, definitely cooking the bacon first. You don't get the browning and the crunch when its cooked in the bread. Next I'm gonna try it out with a new cornbread recipe with creamed corn and some peppers in it.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I plan on working through the weekend on remodeling an apartment in the building my grandma owns in downtown Olympia 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## AZtortMom

TGIF  hi everyone


----------



## bouaboua

TGIF.......

Good to be home.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> TGIF.......
> 
> Good to be home.



How was the trip home?


----------



## pdrobber

It's a gray (but warmer @ 50 degrees!) day here in NYC area  Tomorrow the rain comes. lots of it apparently.

Anyone use repti-therm habitat heater? the big heat mat with the picture of the sulcata on the box...I'm looking at either those, stanfield mats or kane heat mats for my guys...hmmm


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> bouaboua said:
> 
> 
> 
> TGIF.......
> 
> Good to be home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How was the trip home?
Click to expand...


Thank you Sir for asking. Not so bad. 

A very small young lady setting right next to me and she been sleep all the way on the flight, and she is leaning to the other side so I have lots elbow room. Watched two movie, slept on the flight for only about 3 hours, the rest of the time all in the semiconscious condition. 

Good trip though..........need to do it again in another 6 weeks.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And good to back with your family, I'm sure.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And good to back with your family, I'm sure.



It is great to able to sleep on my own bed. Home sweet home.


----------



## Whitneyrae

LoutheRussian said:


> I plan on working through the weekend on remodeling an apartment in the building my grandma owns in downtown Olympia
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian



Look at you go!!! over-achiever! 
I plan on building a second enclosure for Izzy for when I stay at my boyfriends house (we are calling it her weekend retreat) and watching the entire jurassic park series with Izzy (I think she enjoys it as much as I do)


----------



## AZtortMom

pdrobber said:


> It's a gray (but warmer @ 50 degrees!) day here in NYC area  Tomorrow the rain comes. lots of it apparently.
> 
> Anyone use repti-therm habitat heater? the big heat mat with the picture of the sulcata on the box...I'm looking at either those, stanfield mats or kane heat mats for my guys...hmmm



I have two of the repti-therm habitat heat mats by zoo med and I plan on using them for my big kids when they move outside this year




pdrobber said:


> It's a gray (but warmer @ 50 degrees!) day here in NYC area  Tomorrow the rain comes. lots of it apparently.
> 
> Anyone use repti-therm habitat heater? the big heat mat with the picture of the sulcata on the box...I'm looking at either those, stanfield mats or kane heat mats for my guys...hmmm



I have two of the repti-therm habitat heat mats by zoo med and I plan on using them for my big kids when they move outside this year


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, Lindsey is coming to pick up her sulcata on Tues. or Wed., so I'm going to have to do a bit of cleaning up so she doesn't find out I'm a total slob. Lots of clean-up to do outside, but mainly housework. I hate housework.


I'm piddling around in the house right now because I'm waiting for the big tortoises to finish eating so I can go out and take Misty with me. She eats their food, so she can't go out until they've finished. 

Today I'm planning to clean out the Gulf Coast box turtle pen. The clover has so overgrown in there that you can't see any are dirt. And the stems of the clover are about 6" long. It looks like a fricken jungle. I'll take a picture.


----------



## pdrobber

Yvonne G said:


> I'm piddling around in the house right now because I'm waiting for the big tortoises to finish eating so I can go out and take Misty with me. She eats their food, so she can't go out until they've finished.



Oooh, what kinds of trouble has she gotten into recently?


----------



## Yvonne G

Are you kidding me? She's always in trouble. Everything is a game to her. She just looks for things to do that get her in trouble. Especially eating the tortoise poop. She KNOWS she's not supposed to eat it and yet first thing she does when I let her out is run for the Aldabran yard because their poop is the biggest and juiciest. I can't get there before her. So I holler at her to drop it, which she does, but when I get the rake and the scoop she runs around like a crazy person, darting at and away from me, like chase me, chase me.

Here's what the Gulf Coast yard looks like:







And after a half hour, 45 minutes, it looks like this:






And its too hot and I'm too lazy to work on it any more today. I'm off to my recliner chair and my kindle.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm tired. Soooooo tired.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Whitneyrae said:


> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on working through the weekend on remodeling an apartment in the building my grandma owns in downtown Olympia
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you go!!! over-achiever!
> I plan on building a second enclosure for Izzy for when I stay at my boyfriends house (we are calling it her weekend retreat) and watching the entire jurassic park series with Izzy (I think she enjoys it as much as I do)
Click to expand...


I don't know about overachiever so much as broke and recently unemployed now struggling to make rent plus provide for the needs of Lou. But thank you  I haven't tried Jurassic Park with Lou but he seemed to really enjoy watching ninja turtles with me lol he caught sight of the tv and stopped dead
In his tracks and just stared for several minutes before looking to me for an explanation. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Whitneyrae

Oh Lou sounds like a blast! Izzy hasn't quite gotten watching tv with me down yet, she wiggles too much lol


----------



## LoutheRussian

Whitneyrae said:


> Oh Lou sounds like a blast! Izzy hasn't quite gotten watching tv with me down yet, she wiggles too much lol


He really is the best. I just posted a thread about how much Lou has provided for me.


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## AZtortMom

My torts enjoy TV too. They especially love watching it while they are soaking


----------



## T33's Torts

I have just sanded all the layers of old lacquer off the dining table. Also sounds like I have another silly date thing tonight. Its silly, because we have dinner together almost every night.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Poor Mikita. She went to all the work of making a great nest, only to have this happen to it.


----------



## AZtortMom

poor baby girl tort


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

She spent like three days on this one.


----------



## T33's Torts

Poor tort.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



pdrobber said:


> It's a gray (but warmer @ 50 degrees!) day here in NYC area  Tomorrow the rain comes. lots of it apparently.
> 
> Anyone use repti-therm habitat heater? the big heat mat with the picture of the sulcata on the box...I'm looking at either those, stanfield mats or kane heat mats for my guys...hmmm



We had the same weather. It was like a heat wave. I only have like three feet of snow in my front yard.


----------



## T33's Torts

Two earthquakes just hit. Small ones, 2.1 and a bit bigger, but I'm afraid these (including the one from last week) are leading up to a bigger one.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Yvonne G said:


> Are you kidding me? She's always in trouble. Everything is a game to her. She just looks for things to do that get her in trouble. Especially eating the tortoise poop. She KNOWS she's not supposed to eat it and yet first thing she does when I let her out is run for the Aldabran yard because their poop is the biggest and juiciest. I can't get there before her. So I holler at her to drop it, which she does, but when I get the rake and the scoop she runs around like a crazy person, darting at and away from me, like chase me, chase me.
> 
> Here's what the Gulf Coast yard looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after a half hour, 45 minutes, it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its too hot and I'm too lazy to work on it any more today. I'm off to my recliner chair and my kindle.



I kinda liked the clover Fro look.




AZtortMom said:


> My torts enjoy TV too. They especially love watching it while they are soaking



That is the best thing I have seen all day.
Wait second best thing... I almost forgot about my friend with the Israeli machine gun pic. So hot... But the tort watching his picture shows is up there 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Poor Mikita. She went to all the work of making a great nest, only to have this happen to it.



Swimming pool? 


Today was pure chaos. I almost had a stroke again. I was in the bathroom and I realized my face was all red and I looked a mess from not sleeping. At the end of the day I got to help a client fix a really cool problem for opening day. He was out of town and needed something fixed on a site we don't host or manage. It was super hot because it was a promotion for baseball opening day on Monday. I used my connections and technical savvy to get it fixed. That is good karma and I'm sure it will net me some new business. 


What's up with tapatalk? Why do I see all the html tags


----------



## T33's Torts

Maybe I should just leave this house and move to somewhere the ground won't quake.


Oh my god! I'm psychic! 

5.3 just hit.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tffnytorts said:


> Maybe I should just leave this house and move to somewhere the ground won't quake.
> 
> 
> Oh my god! I'm psychic!
> 
> 5.3 just hit.





Grab your torts and run to open land.


----------



## T33's Torts

I live on a hill.
I'd go to the park. This is supposed to be the "big one". 
I'm still shaking. Hahaha.


----------



## Jacqui

Hi! *waves*


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Hi! *waves*



Good Morning! ! ! !! 

And from HOME! ! ! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all *waves*


Welcome home! [TURTLE][WHITE SMILING FACE]ï¸


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> I live on a hill.
> I'd go to the park. This is supposed to be the "big one".
> I'm still shaking. Hahaha.



By this kinda of things. We are realized: we are only human.




AZtortMom said:


> Morning all *waves*
> 
> 
> Welcome home! [TURTLE][WHITE SMILING FACE]ï¸





Thank you. Good to be home and my wife already have a Honeydew/do list for me. 

1. New outdoor enclosure for two Radiated Tortoise.
2. New outdoor enclosure for four baby Leopard Tortoise. 
3. Pull the power to have electricity for the Sulcata's winter home.
4..........
5......

I just LOVE to be home.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, we're glad you're home too!

'mornin' everyone! Jacqui, good to see you here. Computer troubles all cleared up? Are you having spring yet?


----------



## T33's Torts

I think Nebraska is still semi frozen.  

Good morning! Hopefully today will be a nice long day of nothingness. After I pick up the stuff quaking knocked over.


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow...it was big enough to knock stuff over? We'll get a bit of a 'feeling' from other quakes in Calif, occasionally, but not very often. And we didn't feel yours at all.


----------



## T33's Torts

Just a few turtle knick knacks off a shelf. I think a few mugs fell over down stairs. Thats probably it. Everything else is too heavy. I know a windchime fell too.


----------



## Yvonne G

So what are your plans for today?


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm not sure yet. Probably going to go and check on my grandparents.... both sets. My mom's parents are close to the epicenter, so they probably took it pretty hard. Her potted plants are probably knocked over and stuff. I'll go and clean up. The other two, luve further away. They seemed fairly shaken up (my grandma slept in the living room), so I'll just give them the "OK(you don't have to sleep there g'ma)"


----------



## Yvonne G

It's nice they have someone to check on them. I worry about that myself. How long would my animals be untended if something were to happen to me. That's the bad part about being a hermit and living in a cave. I guess I could get one of those alert buttons. I tried with the cell phone, but never could remember to carry it outside with me, so I gave it back.


----------



## T33's Torts

We tried setting up a life alert with my grandpa, who for a while would just leave the house all day and come back late, but he threw it away.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, when we get old and crotchety we are real set in our ways. How old is your grampa?

I'm goinna' sign off for now. Gotta' go outside and open all the tort houses.

Talk to you later......


----------



## T33's Torts

I think he just turned 78. He insisted we put "21" on his birthday cake though.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. My boy and his lady and the baby came up last night, they'll be going to the show with us today. As is SOP when he comes up, he and I stayed up way past the â€œlate" hours. My eyes are so blood shot it looks like they could be bleeding.


And what, pray tell, crawled into my mouth and died?


----------



## N2TORTS

Good morning Ken .....tossing ya a Bloody Mary and some Visine


----------



## T33's Torts

Tell people you're a zombie.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thanks Jeff! That gave me a good laugh.


----------



## T33's Torts

Don't drink that bloody mary- I know for a fact JD licked the rim.


----------



## N2TORTS

tffnytorts said:


> I think he just turned 78. He insisted we put "21" on his birthday cake though.



Well tell Pa ... Happy 21st! 

ya know Cindy and I had our G~ma living with us last year ....at 95 she was one of the neatest people I have met to date. I could sit and talk with her for hours ....and don't forget the Jeopardy time.
She passed few months back ....RIP G~MA .. I Love You ! 

JD~:shy:


----------



## T33's Torts

After shock #6...


I used to be able to talk to my grandpa, but he'll stop in the middle of a sentence, get up and go to the bathroom, then forget he was talking to me and walks away


----------



## N2TORTS

tffnytorts said:


> After shock #6...
> 
> 
> I used to be able to talk to my grandpa, but he'll stop in the middle of a sentence, get up and go to the bathroom, then forget he was talking to me and walks away





you ... just felt it too ....was a quickie! (<~~~knows I'm setting myself up from this with tiff!  )


----------



## T33's Torts

I'll let you have that one. 

I have a sick feeling these are all just fore shocks to a real big one. *knocks on wood*


----------



## N2TORTS

Tapping yer head ?  v^v^v^


and yes ... I have to agree ... I think I'll go get some more gas cans and fill um up' ...around 85 eggs in the cooker ...can't lose power now!


----------



## T33's Torts

Ha-Ha. 

I'm just waiting, now. I think the little quakes are getting further apart, so maybe (hopefully) I'm wrong. This damn old house isn't ready for a big hit.


----------



## Kerryann

My day... ummm I need to return some makeup I bought and hated and I need to go buy more maple peanut butter. Aside from that I am pretty much free except for trying to fix that promotion for my client.  I am on a never ending call with helpdesk aka people who are loveably unable to help.  Sometimes If I am persistent enough I can terrorize them until they call someone who can help me. Other times they hold out and keep the help at bay.

Oh Mikey kegged up his apple pie beer. I can't wait for it to be force carbed and cold. It was even yummy warm.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey everyone. Bullriding is on nbc right now. Go JB


Ok. I'm still slacking at the house. The show is 1-1/2 hrs away, and I'm just now getting ready to shower. What a slackerâ€¦


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm scared to do anything today. They predict much larger quake. I don't know what to do to prepare. 

I'm thinking I'll have the cousins over. Without the dining table, that area is an excellent rink.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Work is insane today... Change of weather, payday, end of month, and just in general how weekends are... It's sooo busy I'd take Black Friday again. >.< I also work like 10 days in a row so I'm drained halfway through... Decent paycheck but losing some (more) sanity!


----------



## Yvonne G

tffnytorts said:


> After shock #6...
> 
> 
> I used to be able to talk to my grandpa, but he'll stop in the middle of a sentence, get up and go to the bathroom, then forget he was talking to me and walks away





Oh lordy, lordy...I'm 75. Is this what I have to look forward to? I'm talking about the young whipersnappers trying to talk my ear off when I have to go to the toilet.


----------



## T33's Torts

You're just a spring chicken! 
 Sometimes he talks to squirrels instead of people, because "they just eat nuts and do nothing". He says he slept through the earthquake. My grandma was baking, and she thought she just knocked over a cookie sheet, and then cup shoshed off the counter.


----------



## Yvonne G

Baking? I'm not a normal Grama. I hardly ever bake. Because I live alone, I end up eating the whole thing and my pants are tight enough as it is.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep. Gram is the only baker in the family. We rely on her to keep our cookie jars full.  
She doesn't even eat any of them. She just comes by the house will a few gallon bags of cookies. Last Thanksgiving, she got carried away and made 8 pies. 4 pecan and 4 pumpkin. It was awesome.


----------



## Yvonne G

Someone is coming from Bakersfield in a little bit to bring me a Florida soft shell turtle. I tried to get her to give it to the Bakersfield club, but she wanted me to have it. I have 2.1 Floridas in my pond, so if it turns out to be female I'll keep it.


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> Yep. Gram is the only baker in the family. We rely on her to keep our cookie jars full.
> She doesn't even eat any of them. She just comes by the house will a few gallon bags of cookies. Last Thanksgiving, she got carried away and made 8 pies. 4 pecan and 4 pumpkin. It was awesome.



Randy's Mom is the one who makes all the pies and keeps the cookie jars full in our family  another reason we go back all the time


----------



## Yvonne G

I s'pose if I really felt like baking I could always box it up and mail it to my relatives in Texas. Nah...


Here's the turtle. Does anyone know how to tell the difference between the different soft shell turtles? She sort of looks like a spiny, but I'm hoping she's a Florida. She's only 3 years old and is already 8" long.


----------



## T33's Torts

Where's its head?! 
Man, I'm not aquatics person.


----------



## Yvonne G

You have to sneak up on it to be able to see the head.


----------



## AZtortMom

She's pretty whatever she is


----------



## T33's Torts

Eaaarrrttthhhhqqquuaaakke!!!


----------



## dmmj

100 or so aftershocks so far


----------



## T33's Torts

Its horrible. I've only felt 7 really noticeable ones. Maybe 10 or that were tiny. That last one (2:38; 4.1), held out for a good 30 seconds.


----------



## AZtortMom

Bull riding is on!


----------



## T33's Torts

My wonderful mother has officially began to eat away at my last nerve. She literally laughed at me, to my face. Supposedly I'm pathetic. Whatever. 

On a more positive note, I had a great time at my grandparents' place. They're so funny, my grandma thought the EQ's were fireworks.


----------



## Kerryann

I had a fantastic day of buying peanut butter and returning make up planned. Well I got to return the makeup but I have no maple peanut butter. 
I got to do something really cool.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Kerryann said:


> I got to do something really cool.


Which was.....? 

I've never heard of maple peanut butter.


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got to do something really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Which was.....?
> 
> I've never heard of maple peanut butter.
Click to expand...


If I told you I'd have to.. well.. ha.. okay so lets say a client had an ad launch to promote a new restaurant on the Tigers opening day. Lets say the campaign was paid for and everything in place and then guess what no one figured out how to get traffic to the site. I got a call from a frantic client at 5pm yesterday and today we resolved their issue. We made our client family verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry happy. I had to not sleep and bend lots and lots of rules but I made a miracle happen.


----------



## AZtortMom

That's awesome!


That's awesome!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> 
> That's awesome!





At the end it got so stressful because I only half believed my contacts at the client site would come thru and get the domain transferred to us over the weekend. When it happened I was pushing the team to make the site live. It actually was a huge win for my company with our client.


----------



## AZtortMom

I love it when you work so hard at something and it comes together


----------



## T33's Torts

Went with derek to some bar/ restaurant place. 

They're known for their variety of whisky and rums. I ordered my drink, and with a straight face, he goes "I'll have an apple juice. On the rocks, please."


----------



## Dorrie Siu

Yvonne G said:


>



I found your turtle's friends!!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Dorrie Siu said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found your turtle's friends!!
Click to expand...


I think his cousins are stingrays


----------



## T33's Torts

We should start a petition for Jacqui to post on the "what do you look like" thread. Mike got one outta me- name your price Miss mod.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's not likely to happen, Tiff. I posted a picture of her with one of our members a while back and the picture magically disappeared.

Now you guys quit picking on my new turtle. Yes, she may be flat and resemble a flat toad stool, but she's beautiful!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> That's not likely to happen, Tiff. I posted a picture of her with one of our members a while back and the picture magically disappeared.
> 
> Now you guys quit picking on my new turtle. Yes, she may be flat and resemble a flat toad stool, but she's beautiful!



Good Morning and you are correct.


----------



## T33's Torts

Morning guys. I'm not ready for it to be Sunday yet!


----------



## LoutheRussian

I am ready for Sunday because today is the day I get to see my Louger 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


And good morning 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

That's right! 

For me, Sunday means one day closer to the week. When's summer, again?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Aren't you is so cal? Isn't it always summer there? 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

Haha! I wish. All this week is in the 50's. Nice for people, but Tank won't come out unless its above 60. I want my 90Â° weeks back!


----------



## LoutheRussian

On the Washington coast summer doesn't start till august 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


Haha I don't see 90s unless I go inland 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

It rains throughout April and May, so usually summer weather starts in late June to eaely july. Then it holds out 'til September


----------



## LoutheRussian

Winter is basically from mid October to May. We might get some nice days in there but usually it's windy and rainy or cloudy. If it hits 50 then all the locals have shorts and tank tops on. It's quite ridiculous. I'm still bundles up like a nanook of the north


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guys, and gals, we okies are in for 82-84 degree weather! Guess who taking out the tortoises!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hmm.. Dorothy and Toto?   Just kiddin'. Thats awesome. I'm looking at 51Â° and rain today.


----------



## Yvonne G

We had quite a bit of rain over night, but now the sky is clear and the sun is shining. It's a beautiful day out, however, a bit on the cool side at about 53F right now going for a high of 68F. I love spring time weather here in Central Calif. (I HATE the wind) But spring is one of our very shortest seasons here, and sometimes it goes from winter directly to summer. So I enjoy it while I can.

My sister is coming down from Oregon on Tuesday, so today I'm busily vacuuming the house and making sure the 'guest' bathroom is clean. I forget to go in there once a week and flush the toilet and run water in the sink and tub, so I get those darned sewer flies in that bathroom when the water evaporates out of the 'u' in the drain pipe.

So, it's hi ho, hi ho, back to work I go. See you all later.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## T33's Torts

I am currently beating a bunch of little girls at Hello Kitty monopoly. 



It must be my tortoise token..


----------



## AZtortMom

I like your monopoly piece


----------



## dmmj

yvonne, somaggieis coming down, say hi toher forme.


----------



## dmmj

tffnytorts said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> yvonne, so maggie is coming down, say hi to her for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah.. Had to reallly look at that one!
Click to expand...

well stroke and bad vision makesit hard ttotype sometimes,but I am getting better at it.


----------



## T33's Torts

I know, I read your thread. I was just messsin' with you. Sorry.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> yvonne, somaggieis coming down, say hi toher forme.



I will do that, David.


----------



## Barista5261

Greetings! I'm back! 

I am wiped out from this past week. I had my fiancÃ©e, his mom, his 2 daughters (5 and 13), and his niece (13 also) visit me. We went to all 4 Disney parks. So I did nothing but work and go to Disney [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] all the girls met Mickey Mouse for the first time, and I have never seen them happier. So all the muscle soreness and fatigue was worth it. 

Saw these lil 'cakes at Animal Kingdom: 








And they also had the first spider tortoise I've ever seen in person: 







And how could I forget their Galapagos: 







This one was far away, but didn't seem very big, so I don't think he was that old. 




And my favorite giraffe picture [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] the safari truck was moving too quickly to get a good picture, so I just kept taking pictures in hopes of getting a few good ones. He looks like he's trying to photo bomb the picture!


----------



## T33's Torts

Welcome back Amy!


----------



## LoutheRussian

IM ALMOST HOME!!!! I can hear Lou scurrying around awaiting my arrival.


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


IM ALMOST HOME!!!! I can hear Lou scurrying around awaiting my arrival.


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Welcome back Amy! Now I really want to go to animal Kingdom!


----------



## T33's Torts

So I just discovered Jacksgap on YouTube. They come off like anyother teenagers making 'tube vids, but they actually have wonderful causes. They did a rickshaw run across India, to raise money for something (i can't remember). They travel the world and document their adventures, wuth commentary from their room in their parent's house. They're doing what I would only dream of doing, at only 19.


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## AZtortMom

Love those sexy ears Tank! *wolf whistle*


----------



## T33's Torts

This was going to be my rebuttal to "reptile_lover"'s reply, but I decided to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good evening!!*


----------



## AZtortMom

I think it's perfect Tiff 


Morning Jaqcui


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeahhhh Jacqui! Good MORNING.


See Jacqui, you leave us, and I get myself in trouble!


----------



## AZtortMom

I got tapped on the wrist too


----------



## T33's Torts

Were there any posts from her (him?) after I agreed with your "huh"?


----------



## AZtortMom

I don't know. I'm just trying to be good *patting down horns and adjusting halo*


----------



## T33's Torts

:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:
I showered and got side tracked.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. So tell me. What is this thread to which you refer?


----------



## AZtortMom

I think it was recognizing name.. Or something like that.



enjoy


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. So tell me. What is this thread to which you refer?



I think the mods deleted it. I can't find it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Probably best if it was needed. I trust the mods.


----------



## AZtortMom

Agreed


----------



## Jacqui

So ya'all have been not been on your best behavior?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well I've not been on much at all this weekend,(assuming you mean not good on the forum, right?).


Mindless factoidâ€¦Portland has celebrated it's forth wettest March on record. 7. something inches so far.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I miss the Portland area. I got into to much trouble there but I miss it. Hillsboro is really my stomping grounds though. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Jacqui

Atleast somebody is getting moisture.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> I miss the Portland area. I got into to much trouble there but I miss it. Hillsboro is really my stomping grounds though.
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian



I'm barely east of Silverton, south of Portland about 20 miles.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> So ya'all have been not been on your best behavior?



 ! *nudges Tiff*


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the Portland area. I got into to much trouble there but I miss it. Hillsboro is really my stomping grounds though.
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm barely east of Silverton, south of Portland about 20 miles.
Click to expand...


I worked in Salem for awhile and lived. Out near Corvallis for a bit too. I like the area


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Barista5261

There was a severe tornado warning here yesterday, we got monsoon amounts of rain, and today was blue skies and you'd never know the storm was here yesterday. I will never understand the weather.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Luke,
This is part of my backyard. 




Terrible right?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Luke,
> This is part of my backyard.
> 
> 
> Terrible right?



How awful for you. I was raise on a small farm outside of Hillsboro with a large pond across the street and a creek that went through our property. I loved it plenty of tuning around space
When I was little plus dirt bikes and cattle. It was perfect for growing up 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## pdrobber

too much rain here yesterday and today...someone took my umbrella from the closet at work this afternoon because they must have forgotten theirs so I had to go home without one!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> So ya'all have been not been on your best behavior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! *nudges Tiff*
Click to expand...


*clears throat* 
Umm. Perhaps not. :angel:


It wasn't our fault. She (he) was preaching false info.


I only made one comment. 
It's said the thread was moved to the mods only section.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



LoutheRussian said:


> On the Washington coast summer doesn't start till august
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> Haha I don't see 90s unless I go inland
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian





Sounds like Michigan. We had fifty degrees today and it was like a heat wave.




AZtortMom said:


> I think it was recognizing name.. Or something like that.
> 
> 
> enjoy





So stinking cute




Jacqui said:


> So ya'all have been not been on your best behavior?



Me????? Never 




dmmj said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> yvonne, so maggie is coming down, say hi to her for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah.. Had to reallly look at that one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well stroke and bad vision makesit hard ttotype sometimes,but I am getting better at it.
Click to expand...


You are doing fantastic. I have horrible vision too.


----------



## Jacqui

*It's a wonderful morning and welcome all of you to it!!*


We were suppose to get rain during the night, but I will give you a clue: I saw a beautiful full sky filled with shining twinkling stars.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm soooo tired.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  ugh


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all.


----------



## T33's Torts

Why does the week have to begin so early? Why can't days start at like 9:30, or 10?


----------



## Jacqui

Yah gotta love FedEx. I ordered some seeds from Tyler and they were sent out on Tuesday from Vegas.

So Tuesday Vegas
Wednesday Phoenix
Thursday Lenexa, KS (200 miles from me)
Friday Kansas City (almost 200 miles from me)

It has sat there all weekend and at some point will now maybe go to Omaha for today, Lincoln for Tuesday? then on Wednesday it will be here. So for six days I will wait for a package that is only 200 miles from me, but being kept fairly mobile.




tffnytorts said:


> Why does the week have to begin so early? Why can't days start at like 9:30, or 10?




It's all based on the things YOU choose to do. Some folks days begin at 11 pm.


----------



## T33's Torts

FedEx sent my frog a week before the enclosure. 
BOTH were labeled "fragile order 1752" but they only sent the one with the "live animal" label for overnight! So I had a frog in a little plastic jar for a week.


Clearly sleeping in isn't one of the things I do. 

I'm still anticipating earthquakes. And rain. 
I suspect one of my latest take-in Russians is gravid. Thought she was too small (almost 5 inches), but maybe not.


Bye guys. I'm going to explore a new bakery this morning.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My UPS and FedEx drivers both gave me their cell numbers so that when I'm expecting a live animal I can call and meet with them in the morning rather than the critter having to spend the day in the truck. We're pretty rural so our deliveries typically are scheduled, â€œend of day". These are some of the good guys out there.


----------



## N2TORTS

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My UPS and FedEx drivers both gave me their cell numbers so that when I'm expecting a live animal I can call and meet with them in the morning rather than the critter having to spend the day in the truck. We're pretty rural so our deliveries typically are scheduled, â€œend of day". These are some of the good guys out there.



There are a few " good guys " out there ....ummm Mr. Ken~
How ya doing today ? .....Was swamped yesterday , ya try and plan something and WHAMO ...in laws pop over <grin> Had a blast meeting one of our forum folk and her husband. Both SUPER neat folks ...
I hope your day is off to a good start ....give ya a buzz later?

JD~


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning Jeff. Yes of course you can call. Currently I'm enjoying one of my all time favorite classic movies, â€œ The Patriot". It's the stand up for what is right, not necessarily for what is excepted. Ya know, a real feel good movie.


----------



## Barista5261

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Currently I'm enjoying one of my all time favorite classic movies, â€œ The Patriot". It's the stand up for what is right, not necessarily for what is excepted. Ya know, a real feel good movie.



'Mericuh! 


Good movie [THUMBS UP SIGN] 

Haha you guys will think this is funny- so last week while my family was here, they were hanging out in my apartment while I was at work. When I got home one day, my mother in law said "you have yourself an escape artist over there" and pointed towards the tortoise enclosures. I'm all "holy crap! How?!" Apparently my larger of the two has ALREADY outgrown the new PVC pipe I have in his enclosure that I use to connect his 2 plastic tubs. He wedged himself inside the tube trying to get across and got stuck [FLUSHED FACE] so in all his might to get out, he managed to push the PVC pipe out and got about half his body out of the enclosure before my mother in law came over to see what all the racket was. 

I sure hope this isn't foreshadowing for how he's gonna be like when he gets older and bigger [FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh no! Of course he does that when you have company! *face palm* [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES]


----------



## Barista5261

AZtortMom said:


> Oh no! Of course he does that when you have company! *face palm* [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES]



Of course hahaha. Little show off. [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY] but now that means I gotta get PVC pipe with a diameter bigger than 6" [FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## AZtortMom

No kidding. The downside of us taking good care of our torts. I go through the terra cotta dishes quickly because mine don't fit in them as water bowls for very long. I'm up to the 14in ones already [FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## N2TORTS

Barista5261 said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! Of course he does that when you have company! *face palm* [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course hahaha. Little show off. [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY] but now that means I gotta get PVC pipe with a diameter bigger than 6" [FLUSHED FACE]
Click to expand...


That would be black pipe ...known as ABS


----------



## Barista5261

N2TORTS said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! Of course he does that when you have company! *face palm* [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course hahaha. Little show off. [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY] but now that means I gotta get PVC pipe with a diameter bigger than 6" [FLUSHED FACE]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be black pipe ...known as ABS
Click to expand...


Ah good to know. Thanks for the heads up! [THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## dmmj

+I have a personal update.I walked up and down my hallway without a cane or leaning against the wall ( 60 feet or so)


----------



## Yvonne G

Whoopee!! I'm doin' the happy dance for David. Just be careful. All you need now to go along with the eyes and poor balance is a broken leg or something.


----------



## AZtortMom

That's awesome! [DANCER][TURTLE][DANCER][TURTLE] happy turtle dance


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> +I have a personal update.I walked up and down my hallway without a cane or leaning against the wall ( 60 feet or so)



Oh David!! *high five*!!!!!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> My UPS and FedEx drivers both gave me their cell numbers so that when I'm expecting a live animal I can call and meet with them in the morning rather than the critter having to spend the day in the truck. We're pretty rural so our deliveries typically are scheduled, â€œend of day". These are some of the good guys out there.



We are end of the day, too. At one time I had the driver on the next route over, stealing all my "live" animal boxes from the normal driver. The reasoning was then he could have Mexican food next door at the bar for lunch.  The current drivers (UPS and FedEx) bring them at the regular late time (usually 4:30-5 pm), but they know if I don't answer the door, drive around the block and check the backyard first and then take over to the neighbor around the block and behind me.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Lou took the liberty of sleeping in this morning. Lazy bum fist wake up till ten. But I got to sleep a little extra too after I made sure lights were on and temps were right. Beautiful day at the beach!


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


Well it was beautiful now the clouds are here


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi guys! I'm having a wonderful day! The new bakery is great, AND my little cosuin is due any minute now. So I'm going up to Clovis this weekend.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You could visit Yvonne. You'll be a couple hundred miles away, but that's close enough to stop in for lunch, right?


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats right! I completely forgot. Perhaps. I might make a turn around trip, and just go up for Saturday afternoon. I don't know yet.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Yah gotta love FedEx. I ordered some seeds from Tyler and they were sent out on Tuesday from Vegas.
> 
> So Tuesday Vegas
> Wednesday Phoenix
> Thursday Lenexa, KS (200 miles from me)
> Friday Kansas City (almost 200 miles from me)
> 
> It has sat there all weekend and at some point will now maybe go to Omaha for today, Lincoln for Tuesday? then on Wednesday it will be here. So for six days I will wait for a package that is only 200 miles from me, but being kept fairly mobile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the week have to begin so early? Why can't days start at like 9:30, or 10?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all based on the things YOU choose to do. Some folks days begin at 11 pm.
Click to expand...




I have all of my seedlings growing. 
I was up and at em by 6 this morning.




dmmj said:


> +I have a personal update.I walked up and down my hallway without a cane or leaning against the wall ( 60 feet or so)



Fantastic news 




LoutheRussian said:


> Lou took the liberty of sleeping in this morning. Lazy bum fist wake up till ten. But I got to sleep a little extra too after I made sure lights were on and temps were right. Beautiful day at the beach!
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> Well it was beautiful now the clouds are here
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian





Henry had been extra energetic lately, apparently spring is in the air. He's been running around like a mad man.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm getting up early tomorrow, so I can set up my April fools jokes. Hahahahaha.


----------



## N2TORTS

tffnytorts said:


> I'm getting up early tomorrow, so I can set up my April fools jokes. Hahahahaha.



9 years ago the 7th grade?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



N2TORTS said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting up early tomorrow, so I can set up my April fools jokes. Hahahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 years ago the 7th grade?
Click to expand...


 did I do the math wrong? 
*grabs paper and pen* 
No, no, I'm pretty sure I'm right.


----------



## N2TORTS

Holly smokes v^v^pretty sharp for a young whippersnapper....


----------



## T33's Torts

I had an 8 year old tell me that I'm "almost as old as grandma", today. Sheesh. :dodgy:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Any of you folks watch Dr. Pol ?


----------



## T33's Torts

Nope.


----------



## T33's Torts

Dr. Doolittle?   


I just made "poop" out of a toilet paper roll.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> I just made "poop" out of a toilet paper roll.





Good job?


----------



## T33's Torts

Thanks.  Its my special talent.

 I'm going to put it om my mom's car tomorrow morning, because I ""accidentally"" left my bag. Then the typical soy sauce- sprite replacing coke. Other stuff is planned as well. 

This is ther area in which I excel.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Soy sauce and sprite is brilliant. One morning after a party I was using a beer can of a very cheap beer for drinking water. A friend walked passed me and I offered him a hit off my â€œbeer". He shrugged and reached for and to a good swallow then paused and caulked his head side ways pointing to the beer. I made the what's your problem face, so he took another hit and really paused. I confessed it was water and he admitted that he couldn't tell if it was just flat cheap beer or water. 
I like yours real well.


----------



## bouaboua

Bunch dangerous people. I'll better stay away for today. 

Good Morning!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany, I'm sending you a really good April fools prank in pm. Give me a minute to pen it thoughâ€¦


----------



## T33's Torts

Cling wrap over the toilet seat always works. Ketchup in the bottom of your straw.. Blue dye face wash. Numbing toothpaste.. 
The list goes on and on. 
Luckily its not raining, so in the case of me having to bike to campus, I'm goodn


----------



## LoutheRussian

Guten morgen!! [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Jacqui

Morning! I get to wave at Jeff as he goes by in a few hours!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Morning! I get to wave at Jeff as he goes by in a few hours!



Quality time together that just can't be replacedâ€¦


----------



## T33's Torts

Are you going to at least pelt him with eggs?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Oh that's right it's April fools day.... To bad I have no one to target 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


Maybe I'll call my landlord and tell him the building is on fire


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Jacqui

Why would I pelt him with eggs?


----------



## T33's Torts

April fools, Jacqui! 

Luke, maybe you could give Lou some treats. Maybe it'll make him suspicious.


----------



## Jacqui

Tif. might want to work on the April fools bit.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Any of you folks watch Dr. Pol ?



Funny that no one else responded to this. I watch it every Saturday.  It really bugs me that those dairy farmers don't take better care of the floors in their barns. The announcer is always saying how important each individual cow is and how costly to the farm to lose one, however the poor animals have to stand in wet poop and pee that looks to be about a foot deep. They've got workers they pay a wage to, why can't they clean up after the animals.

Another thing that bugs me is the farmer never has the animal contained and waiting. They always make Dr. Pol chase the animal into the barn or into the chute.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And you're so right about the loose animals. Heck, when we had Monster and Frisco and the ferrior was coming up, we always had them tied up, in the barn waiting. But then to, we would know no more than 12 hours later if one of them had thrown a shoe, because we paid attention to our horses. 
An out call where the vet needs to get the animal is like going to the dentist without brushing your teeth first.


Back to Dr. Pol, did you see the 12", 7 yr. old American alligator? How sad was that? Poor little bugger. Seems to me that people still need to learn about researching on the 
Internet machine.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Back to Dr. Pol, did you see the 12", 7 yr. old American alligator? How sad was that? Poor little bugger. Seems to me that people still need to learn about researching on the
> Internet machine.



I only saw the promo for it. I don't know how I missed the actual program because I watch it every Sat. They must've shown a repeat in my regular time slot. The poor little alligator looked pretty unhappy with his mouth taped shut being dragged along on a leash.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Minnesota gator. He told them it needed to be kept much warmer. Had them listen to its slow heart beat explaining this was because he was being kept too cold. Recommended vitamins and I believe more variety of the diet other than just gold fish and frozen pinks.


----------



## Yvonne G

...and if memory serves, it was a very young girl that was dragging the animal along on the leash. What are those people thinking? They've taped the mouth shut so the 'gator can't bite the kid. What are they planning when the gator gets too big for the aquarium?...or the bath tub?...

Sometimes I really wonder about people.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey easy there! 
Remember it was this guy, who at the age of 7-8 took his Christmas money to the pet store and walked out happy with a caimen about the same size. No parent or sibling went with me and he was kept in the bathtub for two days before my mom sent me back with a strongly worded note to have them happily exchange it for a gopher snake and cage. Heck I thought the tub was a good idea.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, right...kids don't need to take baths anyway, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We had a shower stall in the same bathroom. It didn't really matter though, we had a swimming pool we normally spent summers in.


----------



## N2TORTS

Well Ma' and Pa' told ya it was a swimming pool ....but it was actually the Hogs Trough..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The ol' cement pondâ€¦


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all *waves*


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow...you're really coming late to the party. It's lunchtime!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning Noel. I should be moving. Terrible procrastinator I am. â€œNever do today, what you can put off until tomorrow."


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm just getting up from a nap after coming home from work  so yes it's lunch time.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> April fools, Jacqui!
> 
> Luke, maybe you could give Lou some treats. Maybe it'll make him suspicious.



I gave him a sampling of carrot and gave him two new greens he's never had before. Lou isn't picky he will eat whatever I give him


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## AZtortMom

Good tortoise


----------



## LoutheRussian

He is certainly the good one around here. I just fill space and give him food and shelter


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## AZtortMom

No, you do more than that Luke


----------



## T33's Torts

*yawns*
Hi. I've got a pounding headache and it doesn't help that people are being idiots today. Some freshman kicked my bag down the stairs and goes "April fools you fool!" And walks away. What the #!$&?!?! One lady walked up to me pinched me. Hard. "April fools!" 

Like, do you people know what this day is for?! It sure isn't for being an @ss! My goodness. I'm loosing faith in humans at this point.


----------



## AZtortMom

I think it's in the air. I probably would have pinched that lady back. I don't do well at all with strangers touching and poking me. [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES] when I was a flight attendant and passengers poked me I poked them back and they glared and me. I would say, how do you like it?!


----------



## T33's Torts

I probably wasn't as mad I should've been. 
I'm so tired that I wasn't actually angry until after. I want to stay up late and do nothing, but I also want more sleep... THE STRUGGLES!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

On Tuesday, April 1, 2014 5:00 AM, Zoo Med Labs <[email protected]> wrote:


Zoo News April 1st Edition

Not displaying correctly?
View it in your browser.

Let's see if this works. I just got it in an email. 






Happy April Foolâ€™s Day from Zoo Med Laboratories.


- The products mentioned in this email are fictitious and are solely for entertainment value.
- Zoo Med does not provide or condone the reproduction of these products for animal use.
- No animals were harmed in the creation of these photos.


Copyright [COPYRIGHT SIGN] 2014 Zoo Med Laboratories, Inc., All rights reserved.
Signed up on our website, at a show, through a catalog request or other function.

Our mailing address is:
Zoo Med Laboratories, Inc.
3650 Sacramento DriveSan Luis Obispo, CA 93401

Add us to your address book


unsubscribe from this list | update subscription preferences 





__._,_.___
Reply via web post Reply to sender Reply to group	Start a New Topic	Messages in this topic (1)
VISIT YOUR GROUP
â€¢ Privacy â€¢ Unsubscribe â€¢ Terms of Use
.

__,_._,___


Dang it. It didn't post.


I'll be right backâ€¦


----------



## T33's Torts

Water inside an upside down glass? Yep.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany, we used to do that at restaurants after football games.
I was trying to find a link for zoomeds email newsletter that features items only available today. You, a fish drinking bowl so the poor fish don't have to swim in there drinking water. They had a couple others as well. Kinda funny.


----------



## T33's Torts

One professor I have has a strict "no balloons" rule. He's otherwise pretty cool. 
So this morning I filled a balloon with fine confetti and inflated it with helium. I brought it with me, and as expected, he held it and popped it with a thumb tack... over himself.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany, you were speaking earlier about stupid people. I love watching, â€œJudge Judy" so I can watch her yell at stupid people. As a manager of people in a down stream manufacturing environment often times things happen that I have to just chalk up to, â€œYou can't fix stupid!" I just hope the smart people breed faster than the stupid ones.


----------



## T33's Torts

Unfortunately, I think the stupid variety reproduce faster. 


Unfortunately, I think the stupid variety reproduce faster.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I need some honest input here folks. For the most part you folks know how I care for my tortoises. Hell, Sandy has even been here and seen it live. Most of you have even seen pictures of my habitats be they indoor or outdoor.
Here's where the honest bit comes in. I've been contacted by someone wanting to give me a gulf coast boxie. I've never thought about having one. All that said, ya'll think a gulf coast boxie would fit in at the ranch? Honest you guysâ€¦lite on the April fools day opportunity here, ok?
Thanks,


----------



## T33's Torts

I've never been a fan of boxies. Not "desert"-ish enough for me. Not as hardy as I'd like.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Right? See back about when I was ten or less, I had a box turtle. I remember how fun it was watching him tear apart snails and munching them down. That said, for the life of me I've no idea what became of him. I do remember having his carapace for awhile and showing my friends the â€œbuilt-in" spine and such, but that's it.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany, you were speaking earlier about stupid people. I love watching, â€œJudge Judy" so I can watch her yell at stupid people. As a manager of people in a down stream manufacturing environment often times things happen that I have to just chalk up to, â€œYou can't fix stupid!" I just hope the smart people breed faster than the stupid ones.



I was about to say those exact words. Stupid is something that can't be fixed. Not even with duct tape


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But I do think it would be good to have one to show/explain differences in educational settings.


----------



## T33's Torts

I dont know about that Luke... Duct tape works wonders..




Cowboy_Ken said:


> But I do think it would be good to have one to show/explain differences in educational settings.



I agree. At the moment, i would hate having to buy a bunch of stuff other than the usual stuff that I can use for both (sully/russian).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But Luke, I've always said, â€œIf you can't fix it with duct tape, you're doing something wrong." I can think of ways to use it properly to fix stupid. LOL. 
On a side note, Luke, my spellcheck fixes your name to, â€œLike". I don't do the Facebook, but like is a good thing, right?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But Luke, I've always said, â€œIf you can't fix it with duct tape, you're doing something wrong." I can think of ways to use it properly to fix stupid. LOL.
> On a side note, Luke, my spellcheck fixes your name to, â€œLike". I don't do the Facebook, but like is a good thing, right?



Haha my phone does that too and it really irks me. And I believe like is a good thing. [THUMBS UP SIGN]


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, my mom's phone changes "Tiffy" to "Tofu". :dodgy:


----------



## Yvonne G

Ken:

It is my understanding that Gulf coast box turtles need to have a nice little pond in which to wade. They like the water. Also a well-planted habitat. I think a gulf coast box turtle would do quite well in your neck of the woods.


----------



## T33's Torts

Just got this right now-

" Tofu, come by gramma's for dinner. She requested you bring Derek, so invite him over, please. "


Yvonne, don't worry, Ken can dig a hole, and it'll fill automatically.


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> Hey, my mom's phone changes "Tiffy" to "Tofu". :dodgy:



LOL! My phone does the same thing  D




tffnytorts said:


> Hey, my mom's phone changes "Tiffy" to "Tofu". :dodgy:



LOL! My phone does the same thing  D


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Or I could have Mikita dig it.


----------



## AZtortMom

See, the pond is partially dug already


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Right Tiff? Oh not my spell check. It would seem it only likes to change like.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep! Your pond is almost done! 

Thunder storm clouds are rolling in. I can't even see my mountain!


And Tank is confused. He's sleeping behind the bushes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You didn't tell him about Yvonne's tortoise that likes to wander in cold rain in the dark, did you? He could be hiding from you figuring he then can do the westernized sulcata cold shower in the dark. All the cool sulcata are doing it these days.


Hey Tiff, in a ball python thread from 4 hours ago, your friend suggested snakes have no eyelid. I say the eye cap is the eyelid. Which then begs the question, â€œAre snakes eyes always closed and not always open as they appear?"


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh darn it! I didn't even think about the shower trend! Oh well. I can't get him out if the bush, so he'll have to tough it out. 
(I'll probably start to feel guilty and throw a tarp out eventually) 


They don't have "eyelids", a term that suggests a flap of skin over their eyes, which moves over it to remove debris. The eye cap, they way I would believe, is a scale, sort to speak, that always covers the eye, without moving.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dang it. You busted me. The eye cap is a sealed unit the eliminates the need for blinking or tear production to flush out foreign bodies from the eye ball. Limited movement of the eye also helps eliminate the need for too much lubercation of the eye socket. Hence the hand jerk movements that unsettle so many.


----------



## T33's Torts

*high fives myself* 

I hate how they never blink. Weirrrd.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But if the sun is in your face, and you're behind the snake, it's easy to catch them with your hand if you're fast enough.


----------



## T33's Torts

Or you can stay at a safe distance and allow them to slither to away.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But then they don't musk you. What's the fun in seeing a wild snake if he doesn't get the opportunity to crap on you? 
â€œEditors Note: Tortoiseforum.org in no way endorses nor supports the handling of wild snakes, regardless of how fun an old Cowboy makes it seem!"


On a related note, today with my Safeway Just for you card I got $135.00 worth of groceries for $107.00. I like it.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'll leave the wild snake handling up to you. I'll be sitting in the safety of my living room, watching. 


I noticed that if i call my grandma, and lightly mention that I need to go grocery shopping, she'll drop off random stuff from her surplus.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

An advertisement just came on tv for watching the local morning news rather than watching 3 hour old taped news from New York. The tag line was, â€œYou wouldn't wait three hours for Bacon would you? Why wait for your news?"
Target audience was reached, thank you very much.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Everyone is sleeping and I'm sitting here watching the long haired hippy freaks on tv. Woodstock-the summer of love. Let's see if I've got it. 

â€œPeace,Love, and Rock&Roll, man"

â€œHey Bro, pass it over here"

â€œFollowing you, I climb the mountain"

â€œNo rain! No rain! No rain! No rain!"


----------



## N2TORTS

I'm up ...buddy ... and surprised ...at that !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Florida, right?


----------



## N2TORTS

Nope ....So. Cal...maybe I'm up this late cuzz tortie's hatching..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Most my family is down in California. From Azusa to Auburn. I was raised south of Pasadena. Where abouts are you?


----------



## N2TORTS

South Whittier ...but grew up in Diego in PB


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. Not San Diego but Pismo ?


----------



## N2TORTS

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. Not San Diego but Pismo ?



Nope your right Diego ..... " Pacific Beach> aka PB 
and 
MIssion Beach aka MB


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oh. Lol. Man I'm getting real tired here. Spell check is making up words for me. I'll speak with you tomorrow, brother. Give me a call.


----------



## T33's Torts

Morning everyone. I've got some horrible suspicions.


----------



## Jacqui

*It's another Wacky Wednesday coming atcha from TFO!*


*Good morning!​*


----------



## T33's Torts

Its raining Jacqui, its raining! 
But I still hear song birdies! I dont remember if I posted here, but my little cosuin was born yesterday, and looks just like his daddy!


----------



## Jacqui

Tiny, red, and wrinkled?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep! Hahahaha! 
And bald, too!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

How is G-ma tiff ? 
Did you bring that nice boy, Derek over to her place for dinner as she was hoping? 
And most importantly, what was for dinner?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> How is G-ma tiff ?
> Did you bring that nice boy, Derek over to her place for dinner as she was hoping?
> And most importantly, what was for dinner?



Good. She's excited to see her new grandbaby this weekend. And of course, I think it's the only reason they tolerate me. LOL. 
She made cornbeef and cabbage, and today, I have leftovers!




tffnytorts said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is G-ma tiff ?
> Did you bring that nice boy, Derek over to her place for dinner as she was hoping?
> And most importantly, what was for dinner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. She's excited to see her new grandbaby this weekend. And of course! I think it's the only reason they tolerate me. LOL. Ask my grandpa, and he'll say derek's his favourite grandkid.
> She made cornbeef and cabbage, and today, I have leftovers!
Click to expand...


----------



## Barista5261

Morning all! 

Happy to have a day off during this super busy week. Nice to have a break right in the middle of it. Gonna celebrate my torts' one year birthday later today and make them their own mazuri/herbal hay/strawberry cakes [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][BIRTHDAY CAKE][TURTLE][BALLOON]

Oh, and be jealous of my delicious breakfast:


----------



## T33's Torts

My last post posted weird. 
User error.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I don't know, barista, looks kinda healthy to me...


----------



## Barista5261

Hahahaha. It's a chocoholic's idea of healthy. 

It's a bagel with a generous dose of Nutella and fresh strawberries.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

To be clear, I have heard nothing but healthy things about that hazelnut spread!


----------



## T33's Torts

Amy, that looks awesome!


----------



## Barista5261

tffnytorts said:


> Amy, that looks awesome!



Thanks! It tastes even better than it looks!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> To be clear, I have heard nothing but healthy things about that hazelnut spread!



Chocolate has some antioxidants in it, so therefore it is healthy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Barista5261 said:


> [
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be clear, I have heard nothing but healthy things about that hazelnut spread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate has some antioxidants in it, so therefore it is healthy.
Click to expand...


Then there are all the Benifits of filberts compared to most other nuts. Most of the U. S. filbert crop is grown up here. It is not unusual to be out in the woods and come upon a wild one growing from those dang squirrels. Same with apple and cherry trees. Many times this time of year you will see daffodils growing wild in odd places. Those squirrels suffer short-term memory lose and don't remember where they've stored things until it's too late and the seeds/bulbs have sprouted.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all *waves* I got home from work to find out that all their lights and CHE were all off [FLUSHED FACE] Randy accidentally stepped on the cord and unplugged everything from the wall *face palm* so everyone gets a warm soak this warming


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning. I've heard of alarms for such things but never seen one. After temp drops to say, 74Â° an audio alert sounds.


----------



## AZtortMom

Me too. Fortunately, Shelly's enclosure only got down to 72 and the other enclosure got down to 74.


----------



## Yvonne G

I like to dip cold, crisp, sweet apples into the Nutella. M-m-m...tasty! But I ended up tossing a jar about 3/4 full because I can't find decent apples here and don't really like it on anything else.

What does everyone have planned for their day? I'm awaiting a visit from Linz2491 (Lindsay) later this afternoon.


----------



## AZtortMom

I love Nutella, so tasty  I'm not sure what we have planned today, I guess we will see once Randy gets home work


----------



## Yvonne G

The Forum is very slow today. Guess I'll break off and go get something to eat. Has anyone tried McDonald's new bacon club burger? It looks yummy in the commercial.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yesterday, I put off â€œBlue Monday" for â€œBlue Tuesday". Other words, I've a herd of laundry to do today. Yes it does itself, but I went to town yesterday, and each time I set out to do laundry, I realized I wanted to shower before town and didn't want to compete for the warm water. I did though make it to town, and make a huge taco salad for dinner last night. Other than that, the sun has broke out meaning indoor tortoises will be getting outside time today, further distracting me from doing what needs to be done. 
The old, â€œWhat's our weird neighbor doing now?"
â€œLooks to be listening to Hank Sr. and moving rocks with his mind!"
(Just watching them wander and graze.)


----------



## AZtortMom

My neighbors think I'm strange too especially when I stand outside and stare off into the grass


----------



## N2TORTS

AZtortMom said:


> My neighbors think I'm strange too especially when I stand outside and stare off into the grass



My neighbors used to think I raised "chickens"......makes since if you ever heard a Redfoot grunt ...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got neighbors who bring their grand kids up for field trips. They have solid confirmation that I'm weird.


Did you see my outdoor enclosure picture?


----------



## AZtortMom

I love your outdoor enclosure Ken


----------



## Jacqui

I went out the front door this morning to take a bag of trash out and did a double take. My daughter was sitting outside in her car. I had no idea she was there and the sad thing was, I almost had put off even going outside with anything. Mean while, she had decided to not knock and bother the dogs, because since my truck was not out front it meant I was gone. She had already driven around the village looking for my truck and luckily had decided not to try going into the neighboring town to see if she could locate it. Her cell phone is MIA, so she had no way to reach me. Oh and my missing truck is hidden away in the local town at the repair shop. 

So we had a nice lunch and chat, before she headed back home to pick her kitten up from the Vet from her spay/declawing. Made for a great day1!


----------



## N2TORTS

<heh> ..........Just love it ! .....Dang nab it Ken ..not only a good looking stud (reading other posts) but crafty too! Love the balloon bud ...too funny!
^5


village?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tortoise tracking device. 

My daughter came up to surprise me for my birthday last year and that was the best. Fortunately, there were no close call misses though. 
You're lucky.


----------



## Jacqui

Yes, technically we are a village with our less then 100 population.


Ash likes to just do those spur of the moment visits and normally because I tend to be home, we get lucky.  After we ate, we went to WalMart and I had picked up a couple of buckets of cat litter, a couple boxes of spring greens and two or three other small things. I decided to go to the bathroom before we left. I came out to find she had nabbed my cart and already bought my things for me. She is a very sweet and generous kiddo.


Noel, how tall is that cactus?


----------



## AZtortMom

The main one I think is 12 feet tall. It's as old as the house


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In the event that y'all watch the news, I've never been east of the continental divide, let alone Georgia. And I would never watch baseball. Nough said.


----------



## Jacqui

Wow! Now see, that plant is impressive to me. Is this a current picture?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yes it is. I took that about 15 minutes ago. That's about half of our backyard


----------



## Jacqui

It's the cud chewing of the gum, that makes me unable to watch baseball. 


Your sooooo lucky, you have hibiscus blooming!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's baseball that makes me unable to watch baseball.


----------



## AZtortMom

Thanks! We went through 3 bushes before we got that one to take. The soil is horrible here


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi everyone! 
I'm starving, but otherwise having a really good day.


----------



## Barista5261

I made birthday cakes for my sulcatas [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## AZtortMom

Nom! Nom! Happy hatch day!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yum! Lookin' absolutely delish!


----------



## T33's Torts

I was bored today, so I colored my shoes. 


And look what I got for dinner!


Yeah!!!


Weird double pic-post. Darn it.


----------



## Barista5261

Beef! It's what's for dinner!


One of my good friends' birthday is today, and she is apprenticing at a local tattoo shop. She is always drawing little sketches on everything, so I made her a notebook to contain all her tattoo ideas. The notebook was blank when I started. She loves the old world 1900's era stuff, so I thought this would be right up her alley:


----------



## T33's Torts

In the last 12 hours I've gotten 14 videos of Noah moving.. or yawning..


----------



## Barista5261

Baaaaaaaaaaawww what a cutie!


----------



## T33's Torts

I know, right?  
Hopefully this one will form alliance with me.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> *It's another Wacky Wednesday coming atcha from TFO!*
> 
> 
> *Good morning!​*



Is today Wednesday still or did I miss it? 
I actually had a decent day today.




Barista5261 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Happy to have a day off during this super busy week. Nice to have a break right in the middle of it. Gonna celebrate my torts' one year birthday later today and make them their own mazuri/herbal hay/strawberry cakes [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][BIRTHDAY CAKE][TURTLE][BALLOON]
> 
> Oh, and be jealous of my delicious breakfast:



Is that a bagel?


----------



## Barista5261

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's another Wacky Wednesday coming atcha from TFO!*
> 
> 
> *Good morning!​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is today Wednesday still or did I miss it?
> I actually had a decent day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> Happy to have a day off during this super busy week. Nice to have a break right in the middle of it. Gonna celebrate my torts' one year birthday later today and make them their own mazuri/herbal hay/strawberry cakes [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][BIRTHDAY CAKE][TURTLE][BALLOON]
> 
> Oh, and be jealous of my delicious breakfast:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that a bagel?
Click to expand...




Yep was a bagel with Nutella and strawberry slices [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## T33's Torts

Dont worry Kerryann! Its still Wednesday!


----------



## Kerryann

So Mikes uncle got into a car accident and he's 87. He broke his pelvis, femur and wrist. Mikes parents came home and his lung collapsed today, and he has a hole in his lung from smoking. He's probably not going to make it so it's very sad.
Mikes parents talked to his neighbors and this winter he took in all the feral cats and was keeping them in a room since we had a really cold winter. That room is a wreck and the cats were pretty feisty. 
It was sweet thou that he took in the poor critters.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've been thinking today was Tuesday.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Barista5261 said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's another Wacky Wednesday coming atcha from TFO!*
> 
> 
> *Good morning!​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is today Wednesday still or did I miss it?
> I actually had a decent day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> Happy to have a day off during this super busy week. Nice to have a break right in the middle of it. Gonna celebrate my torts' one year birthday later today and make them their own mazuri/herbal hay/strawberry cakes [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][BIRTHDAY CAKE][TURTLE][BALLOON]
> 
> Oh, and be jealous of my delicious breakfast:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that a bagel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep was a bagel with Nutella and strawberry slices [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][THUMBS UP SIGN]
Click to expand...




I'm so jealous. I <3 bagels. I gave up the wheat for a while because I haven't been working out as much as I should with my recent bout of workaholicism


----------



## T33's Torts

Today feel like a Friday, which SUCKS. 

Thats so sad Kerryann.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tffnytorts said:


> Today feel like a Friday, which SUCKS.
> 
> Thats so sad Kerryann.



Yes I'm sad about the whole thing and thanks.
Oh and my audit is over


----------



## Barista5261

Kerryann said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's another Wacky Wednesday coming atcha from TFO!*
> 
> 
> *Good morning!​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is today Wednesday still or did I miss it?
> I actually had a decent day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> Happy to have a day off during this super busy week. Nice to have a break right in the middle of it. Gonna celebrate my torts' one year birthday later today and make them their own mazuri/herbal hay/strawberry cakes [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][BIRTHDAY CAKE][TURTLE][BALLOON]
> 
> Oh, and be jealous of my delicious breakfast:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that a bagel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep was a bagel with Nutella and strawberry slices [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][THUMBS UP SIGN]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so jealous. I <3 bagels. I gave up the wheat for a while because I haven't been working out as much as I should with my recent bout of workaholicism
Click to expand...




I'm on a permanent no wheat diet [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES] these are actually gluten free bagels [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## T33's Torts

I talked to my grandma on tge phone earlier-
and I don't think a gramma can be happier, than when she is packing to go see her new grandbaby.


----------



## T33's Torts

I just combed through my hair, and I have a bunch of white hair.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Feels like I haven't been around in ages!

I've been stuck working mid day till like 11pm every day for almost two solid weeks. I can't recall the last time I cooked or played with the dogs or had time to watch a movie or a date with the bf that doesn't involve a quick freezer pizza at midnight. And all these nice afternoons we've been having of 85 degrees I'm working instead of letting Rosie out to get real UV and eat yard weeds. 

Sooo I've decided to drop off a resume/cover letter tomorrow at a local vet office that is hiring for assistants/receptionists. Pay is higher, it's related to my degree, and better hours. 

Plus the number one benefit; it's not retail! 

Even my manager tonight said "you're much too smart for retail, why are you still here?"

Any who, wish me luck! Here's to hoping I'm who they're looking for!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I will keep you on my mind in regard to them seeing nothing other than a perfect fit for them.


I'm watching a fascinating movie rite now called, â€œBait". It would seem a tsunami hits and traps some people in a â€œ7-11" type grocery store where great white sharks stalk them as preyâ€¦only in Australia, right. Grab your popcorn folks, and sit back and enjoy the show.


Oohâ€¦love is in the air during all the drama. That makes it believable.


Of course, were I in this movie, I'd be the hero, saving all that could still breath. Not braggin', just saying. I mean, come on, I'm Cowboy Ken. But then it wouldn't be believable.


Why didn't Mitch get out of the water? Why, oh why?


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*

Kim best of luck with getting the new job! 

Kerryann sorry about Mike's Uncle. Sounds like he was a huge hearted man to take in the feral cats. The room might be trashed, but it was just a room, nothing compared to saving a life.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Jacqui! Good morning!

Besides it being colder than my liking, I am expecting a rather smooth day.


----------



## Jacqui

Not going to be a smooth day for me. I have a dental visit today and will most likely have a tooth pulled which I really don't want taken out. However I do not want a root canal, so options are limited. Good news is my pickup may be out of the shop, which means freedom, sweet freedom will be mine once more.


----------



## T33's Torts

I hate the dentist! 
I can't handle not having an escape vehicle. 

It seems that next Tuesday is going to be 90Â°. Dumb bipolar weather!


Jacqui, someone please-
Do something about this thread, http://www.tortoiseforum.org/showthread.php?tid=89959 its gotten REALLY out of hand. Please.


----------



## Jacqui

It was fixed before I saw it. Some days I am ashamed of the way we treat other members....


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Not going to be a smooth day for me. I have a dental visit today and will most likely have a tooth pulled which I really don't want taken out. However I do not want a root canal, so options are limited. Good news is my pickup may be out of the shop, which means freedom, sweet freedom will be mine once more.



Well! ! ! May you have a painless visit to your dentist visit. Or at least less pain. You got to take care of it anyhow or it can only get worth. Good Luck! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

RF tortoises usually get along ok in pairs and groups. No one actually saw the one tortoise bite off the toes of the other tortoise. I might have even been a rat or mouse. I must admit, though, the OP in that thread did make it sound like she knew something was happening and did nothing about it. I'm sure that's why everyone jumped on her. No excuse, just an explanation. I think sometimes we (the universal 'we' not the personal 'we') do let our emotions get away from us. I had a heck of a time staying in front of everything happening on that thread. I should have closed it before I started working on it.


A root canal isn't all that bad. Takes a long time, and you have to have your mouth hanging open all that time, but with Novocaine its pretty painless. But a whole lot more expensive than an extraction. Sending good thoughts your way, Jacqui.


----------



## Jacqui

Good thing some of those folks do not see (or have not seen) some of the pairs I have kept together. 


I have never heard a single good thing about root canals. Doesn't help I have a small mouth (contrary to popular opinion).


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  good luck with your dentist appointment Jaqcui


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning all


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## pdrobber

Almost 60 F here in NYC today! It's unbelievable after the "polar vortex" winter! 

Good luck at the dentist!


----------



## T33's Torts

It's almost Friday!


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm so happy it's almost Friday!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Friday means I get to start working through the weekend


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

This Friday means driving 5 hours to the middle of nowhere! 
Woo Hoo! :dodgy:


----------



## pdrobber

Friday for me means eating the bacon cheddar jalapeno cornbread all day which I just put in the oven  but also work Saturday and Sunday


----------



## T33's Torts

Ever since the little bakery closed for renovation, I only have ""work"" on Mondays.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I only work weekends because my grandma owns a building in Olympia and I've been remodeling the apartment and prepping all the other office spaces for rent. Unfortunately I can't seem to find employment elsewhere down here. Small town and it depends on stoping and summer tourism to survive so there really aren't many opportunities for employment. I'm a commercial fisherman when crab and tuna season are going but I'm between seasons and the boat I crabbed on didn't do so well. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


Spring and summer* haha stopping... Stupid auto correct


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Kerryann

I agree Mike's uncle was super sweet and I said to Mike that I was sort of shocked by how awesome that act was. He will probably come off the ventilator tomorrow. 
I found out about a bunch of new ancient grains today and I want to find them. My whole foods I don't think have any of them. Here is one of the things I was reading: http://www.slate.com/articles/healt...uinoa_amaranth_teff_bambara_groundnuts.2.html
I hurt my leg running but I still worked out tonight. I just did more floor work since I couldn't weight bear on my left leg. 
I have to go to the dentist tomorrow Jacqui. I am just getting a cleaning but I need to get a crown replaced and a post put in on my front tooth. It will be my third crown in less than 5 years on the same tooth. My first crown cracked internally and my old dentist wouldn't warranty it. My second crown that I have on now is fine but the tooth under it darkened so now I need to get a post put in and a new crown on the post.


----------



## T33's Torts

I just ate a bag and a half of popcorn. OOPS.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> I just ate a bag and a half of popcorn. OOPS.



My favorite is the Smart Food white cheddar popcorn. It's soooo good


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## pdrobber

LoutheRussian said:


> My favorite is the Smart Food white cheddar popcorn. It's soooo good
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian




That stuff IS good. I haven't had it in years. Now I need to go get some.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning! 
Its FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I have an interview today!


----------



## T33's Torts

Awesome! 
Good luck!


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning all!


----------



## pdrobber

good morning!


----------



## AZtortMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> I have an interview today!



Good luck with your interview 

Morning everyone and Happy Friday!


----------



## Dorrie Siu

So being the dedicated mom that I am, I went out in the rainstorm this morning in search of her favorite weeds. On the way home I saw my husband looking out of the window at me shaking his head. When I had eye contact with him, I held up the weeds in the midst of the storm to show him my trophies with a broad smile across my face as I tromped all the way home.


After slipping and sliding, had mud all over my legs and feet. LOL


----------



## AZtortMom

Totally sounds like something that would happen in my house [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Yvonne G

Maggie left Oregon at zero dark thirty this a.m. on her way here to my house. I just got a phone call from her that she's broke down in Sacramento - about 3 hours from my house. There had been a lot of traffic, and raining most of the way and she didn't pay attention to her gauges, and the car overheated - badly...spewing water and steam all over the place. She's at the side of the road now, waiting for Triple A. 

Poor Maggie. She has no money, and less credit.


----------



## Ashes

Dorrie Siu said:


> So being the dedicated mom that I am, I went out in the rainstorm this morning in search of her favorite weeds. On the way home I saw my husband looking out of the window at me shaking his head. When I had eye contact with him, I held up the weeds in the midst of the storm to show him my trophies with a broad smile across my face as I tromped all the way home.
> 
> 
> After slipping and sliding, had mud all over my legs and feet. LOL



Haha way to go, you good mother, you!!  My fiancÃ© would give me the same darn head shakin' look. 




tffnytorts said:


> I just ate a bag and a half of popcorn. OOPS.



I do the same thing an the movies... :/ Like.. The whole large bucket. Then I don't feel good for the rest of the day.. lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe no credit, but plenty of
> credibility with this Cowboy!!


----------



## jaizei

Posting this in the other thread would be kinda off topic but here you go Ken

http://www.zazzle.com/bacon+tshirts


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bacon is never â€œoff topic"!


----------



## naturalman91

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Bacon is never â€œoff topic"!



have you seen the bacon taco shell at taco bell? i'm not a tacobell fan but for bacon i'd try it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Let me knowâ€¦In-N-Out is all I'd eat from a, â€œfast food" type place.


----------



## naturalman91

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Let me knowâ€¦In-N-Out is all I'd eat from a, â€œfast food" type place.



if i ever try it i will. my fiance would beat me if i went and got "junk" food like that since she is going to culinary arts school


----------



## T33's Torts

Look who got out early!


----------



## Kerryann

Dorrie Siu said:


> So being the dedicated mom that I am, I went out in the rainstorm this morning in search of her favorite weeds. On the way home I saw my husband looking out of the window at me shaking his head. When I had eye contact with him, I held up the weeds in the midst of the storm to show him my trophies with a broad smile across my face as I tromped all the way home.
> 
> 
> After slipping and sliding, had mud all over my legs and feet. LOL



This is the best thing I have heard all day. 




Yvonne G said:


> Maggie left Oregon at zero dark thirty this a.m. on her way here to my house. I just got a phone call from her that she's broke down in Sacramento - about 3 hours from my house. There had been a lot of traffic, and raining most of the way and she didn't pay attention to her gauges, and the car overheated - badly...spewing water and steam all over the place. She's at the side of the road now, waiting for Triple A.
> 
> Poor Maggie. She has no money, and less credit.



Oh no  I hope she gets back going okay.


Our uncle passed away today.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm so sorry Kerryann.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Kerryann,
> I'm so sorry to read this yet also relieved he is no longer suffering. Give Mike what he needs, be it space or smothering.


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm so sorry Kerryann. (((HUGS))


I'm so sorry Kerryann. (((HUGS))


----------



## T33's Torts

All of Me by John Legend is awesome. Not exactly what I usually listen to, but its a nice change.


----------



## Kerryann

Thanks everyone, thats what we thought too. He is no longer suffering. It was very confusing because he told the police to do everything to save him, but his living will said to not keep him alive artificially. It made it really hard to figure out what to do.


----------



## T33's Torts

I can't imagine having to deal with complications like that. Its a loose-loose situation.


----------



## Kerryann

I lost my cool tonight over a work issue pretty hardcore


----------



## T33's Torts

It happens. Everyone does it. 

I lost my cool over a thread on the forum. Haha.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tffnytorts said:


> It happens. Everyone does it.
> 
> I lost my cool over a thread on the forum. Haha.



Mike says I take the emotion out of my messages and lose some impact well I didn't so much tonight. It was professional but you could tell I was hot.


----------



## T33's Torts

I have a horrible temper. My friends say I have the same temper as my dad, but masked by a smile. I have almost hit people on campus several times this month. I actually "yelled" at some kid sitting on the hood of my car yesterday. Derek says people listen to me because I'm so quiet and always smile when I'm cussing at someone.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it ended up only costing Maggie $40 to get her car fixed. She made it here about an hour ago. Whew!


Kerryann: I was very sorry to read about your uncle's passing.


----------



## T33's Torts

Awesome!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it ended up only costing Maggie $40 to get her car fixed. She made it here about an hour ago. Whew!



â€œI love it when a plan comes together!" 
Give her a hug for me.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Interview went well, just waiting to hear back hopefully! 

We bought some after eight oriental lilies to replace the dying daffodils. The daffodils are so passÃ© in this neighborhood and the lilies smell sooo good! 

Are oriental lilies one of the redfoot safe kinds?


----------



## T33's Torts

I have got no idea about rf eating them, but I LOVE lilies! I have some on my kitchen counter at the moment. 
I think the extent of my girly-ness goes to flowers and colorful bed sheets.


----------



## Dorrie Siu

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it ended up only costing Maggie $40 to get her car fixed. She made it here about an hour ago. Whew!



OH good to hear! Was it a hose? 



RosieRedfoot said:


> Interview went well, just waiting to hear back hopefully!



Glad the hard part is over. Did they say how long before they let you know?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne glad to hear she is safe!

Kerryann, glad that went well and hopefully it produces a good result 


Huge fan of lilles..


----------



## T33's Torts

I made it! WooHoo!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Was dark by the time I planted one set and put out mulch.



Also, the azaleas are in bloom!


----------



## T33's Torts

How nice! 

My mom thinks I'm pregnant. :dodgy: :shy:


----------



## RosieRedfoot

And the neighborhood barred owl that I was calling to during daylight hours. Pretty sure I was making a great horned call hence the fact the owl woke up to stare my way. (I speak raven too, lol)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Also, the azaleas are in bloom!



Remember, azaleas are poisonous to our shelled friends!
With all the current surface water on our place from rains, you can imagine all the frogs we have been hearing at night. Well, I was on the porch, having a smoke, and all of a sudden they all stopped croaking at the same time. I'm thinking zombies are coming up the lower pasture.


----------



## T33's Torts

Azaleas are poisonous to sensitive people skin too! 

Ken, maybe you should grab some weapons? My first choice would be a carving knife. If you cut out the heart, they're over. Blood doesn't scare me. 
*evil grin*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Azelea and rhododendrons are poisonous to grazers and venison as well. I'm not sure of any mammal that eats on it.


----------



## LoutheRussian

[quo te='Cowboy_Ken' pid='838729' dateline='1396678104']
Azelea and rhododendrons are poisonous to grazers and venison as well. I'm not sure of any mammal that eats on it.
[/quote]
Rhodis are poisonous for cattle too. We had to set my neighbors straight
One time for dumping all their clippings in our pasture. I used to raise and own show cattle so I had money tied up in my head of cattle.
My moms were just for butcher but I took pride in my cattle. Only black angus for me


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


I'm getting frustrated. I ordered a few items for Lou awhile back and the package still hasn't arrived. I've been checking in with my neighbors and he shop owners on either side of me daily but still no luck. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

I hate when I don't get packages promptly.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> I hate when I don't get packages promptly.



I've been in contact with the company and it was supposed to be here days ago


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning, everyone! We haven't heard from Jacqui since her dentist visit. I wonder what's keeping her? You don't need teeth to type on a keyboard.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning TFO! Rise and shine and bring on the day.


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone  I hope Jaqcui is ok


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The people before us planted azaleas everywhere... Like not even lined up properly just plopped about every tree base and property line. We'll be replacing a bunch of them when we have money for fencing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

About how old are theses azaleas?


And colors?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ahhh!! I just burned my beard. Smells so awful


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh yuck! That's a horrible smell![FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES][FACE WITH MEDICAL MASK]


----------



## LoutheRussian

It's terrible. And now I have to shave 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate when I don't get packages promptly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in contact with the company and it was supposed to be here days ago
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
Click to expand...


That's the worst! Hopefully they figure it out soon for you!! I've been waiting for one for days - I think mines just slow.... Or I'm just impatient.


----------



## Dorrie Siu

Good morning, all!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Dorrie *waves*




LoutheRussian said:


> It's terrible. And now I have to shave
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian



Ok, saying that you know you have to post pics [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## LoutheRussian

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Dorrie *waves*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's terrible. And now I have to shave
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, saying that you know you have to post pics [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
Click to expand...




But then I would be revealing my true identity lol 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## AZtortMom

Like batman, huh?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Exactly. That's precisely what I was thinking actually haha


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## AZtortMom

Like batman, huh?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



LoutheRussian said:


> Ahhh!! I just burned my beard. Smells so awful
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian



LOL! No comment. 


Waking up to a baby's cry reminds me why I never want kids.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh!! I just burned my beard. Smells so awful
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! No comment.
> 
> 
> Waking up to a baby's cry reminds me why I never want kids.
Click to expand...




Kids aren't that bad. Sure they are a lot of work but I know I'd like to have one. But I don't see that happening any time soon


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

I think I'll just grab some knitting stuff and become the old tortoise lady up the hill.


----------



## AZtortMom

[ quote='tffnytorts' pid='838848' dateline='1396717668']
I think I'll just grab some knitting stuff and become the old tortoise lady up the hill.
[/quote]
I'm with you  but I've got a hostage called Randy


----------



## T33's Torts

I have no reason why I wouldn't live in a cave somewhere.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> I have no reason why I wouldn't live in a cave somewhere.



Just move to the beach town I'm in. It's pretty much like living in a cave. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

If i wanted to move (i have to finish school) I'd be to Arizona or Texas. Anywhere where it snows, or has earthquakes, I'm avoiding.


----------



## LoutheRussian

My package for Lou arrived!!!!


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

Yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> If i wanted to move (i have to finish school) I'd be to Arizona or Texas. Anywhere where it snows, or has earthquakes, I'm avoiding.



I'm seriously considering moving to Texas after summer is over. I have a sister north of Dallas and she's been trying to get me therefor awhile now plus she has a job all lined up for me


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

I just hate the trouble of picking up all the crud in the house, shipping it, then unpacking it. Plus moving tortoises out of state would cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> I just hate the trouble of picking up all the crud in the house, shipping it, then unpacking it. Plus moving tortoises out of state would cost an arm and a leg.



You have a good point there. Lou wasn't in my life when I started thinking of going. I have a question for you. I got some mazuri pellets for Lou. They look like dog food and I would imagine he couldn't eat them. Do I need to soak them first? And I also got some calcium/d3 suppliments. How do I administer that? I've read to sprinkle it on his food but how much and how often?


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

I actually dissolve the powder into some water, then soak the Mazuri in that solution. You don't want too much excess water, because then you're draining nutrients, so I only use 1/4 cup per 1/2 cup of Mazuri. Add water as you need it. Then wait for as long as it takes to soften. If there's extra water, add it to his soak!


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> I actually dissolve the powder into some water, then soak the Mazuri in that solution. You don't want too much excess water, because then you're draining nutrients, so I only use 1/4 cup per 1/2 cup of Mazuri. Add water as you need it. Then wait for as long as it takes to soften. If there's extra water, add it to his soak!



How much of he calcium powder do you add? They threw in some extra goodies too! I need a garden now to plant all these seeds lol


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

It depends. Usually I soak mazuri in a Home depot bucket, because on Mazuri Monday, we go through like 8 cups. So probably like two light pinches. There should be directions on the container. The reason I soak it in, is so that I know all the tortoises are getting enough. I only feed Mazuri twice a week, so I use quite a bit of the powder.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> It depends. Usually I soak mazuri in a Home depot bucket, because on Mazuri Monday, we go through like 8 cups. So probably like two light pinches. There should be directions on the container. The reason I soak it in, is so that I know all the tortoises are getting enough. I only feed Mazuri twice a week, so I use quite a bit of the powder.



Unfortunately there are no instructions on the container. But I will just add a small pinch too it. Thank you for the info. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

No problem. I wish I knew more about a single portion. I have 5 Russians at the moment, 3 together and 2 each in separate areas. One has mediated snacks, and the other was really bad shell rot. Its horrible.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> No problem. I wish I knew more about a single portion. I have 5 Russians at the moment, 3 together and 2 each in separate areas. One has mediated snacks, and the other was really bad shell rot. Its horrible.



 that makes me a sad panda. I hope your little torts get better soon


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

So do I. They're all rescues, one I found at a park. I can't help but to bring them home.


----------



## LoutheRussian

That is very kind of you. Sometimes all they need is some tlc 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

I think of them as holes being poked in the bottom of my boat. Everytime I get another, I sink a little faster. 

I still want some leo's though.


----------



## sissyofone

Hi all.  Hope everyones Saturday is going great. Im home alone today. Enjoying the company of my torts. 

Its overcast here in San Antonio. Perfect day for chillin inside and enjoying the forum.


----------



## T33's Torts

Is it too early to drink? 

Nahhhh


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's 5:00 somewhere.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah... Like in the middle of the ocean.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Like it matters.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Sissy *waves*
It's never too early to drink  if I still drank I would be drinking now  wait, that's why I stopped drinking


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Speaking of which, where has Sandy been lately?


----------



## AZtortMom

Last I heard she's working a lot..


----------



## T33's Torts

I never know if she's on, because when she does pop by, its usually when I'm "learning".


----------



## AZtortMom

Copy that Houston


----------



## sissyofone

Hi Sissy *waves*
It's never too early to drink ï¿¼ if I still drank I would be drinking now ï¿¼ wait, that's why I stopped drinking ï¿¼ ï¿¼

Hi * waves bk * What a lazy day. 

I second the its 5:00 somewhere thingy . Lol I just cant drink it makes me feel to yucky afterwards.


----------



## T33's Torts

The trick is to fall asleep afterwards.


----------



## sissyofone

I see posts by sandy on facebook occasionally. But havent seen her on the forum latly.


----------



## AZtortMom

Busy girl


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> The trick is to fall asleep afterwards.



Haha sounds good!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



littledude said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trick is to fall asleep afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha sounds good!
Click to expand...


Yep! I've got a designated driver, so I'm set.


----------



## sissyofone

The trick is to fall asleep afterwards. ï¿¼ ï¿¼

Lol. Tiff. Hmm you might be on to something.


----------



## T33's Torts

It's a science.


----------



## sissyofone

Dang Tiff, I think all this talk of drinking may have killed chat.

What the.... lmbo


----------



## T33's Torts

They're scared.


----------



## AZtortMom

Nah, just watching gravity


----------



## T33's Torts

I swear I already said this, but that movie earned an "OK" from me.


----------



## AZtortMom

I was expecting more since it got so many awards... I did like Noah even tho it wasn't accurate


----------



## T33's Torts

Noah was an "OK" as well. The inaccuracy lowered the quality of the experience.


----------



## AZtortMom

Agreed. I don't want to discuss the plot cuz I don't want to ruin it


----------



## sissyofone

I think its time for a new phone mine keeps trippin . We are considering going to coyote ugly. Just my sis and myself for a girls night out deal tonight.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think everyone needs to hear â€œ She left me for Jesus " by Hayes Carrl.


Finally a post worth killing chat.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm here. Just waiting in Sports Chalet.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

On Rosemead and Colorado?


----------



## T33's Torts

In Fresno. 

I haven't been to that one in ages... Maybe Christmas time?


----------



## AZtortMom

I was just putting laundry away and checking on torts. I put out new soaker hoses in the enclosure for the hibiscus and the cactus and grass and I found Moe laying on one of them in the mud.. Goffy tort


----------



## T33's Torts

Tank lays on one of the sprinklers, and breaks them.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lol! Nice! I was kinda shocked because it's not that warm, maybe 75. So I checked her with a temp gun and she was a nice 82 degrees. *shrug as I walked away*


----------



## T33's Torts

The darn mud wallow I made keep drying up. 

Oh! And I had to drag Tank out from the hibiscus bush yesterday! He was inside eating the fresh leaves, and got stuck!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> In Fresno.
> 
> I haven't been to that one in ages... Maybe Christmas time?



The original one. The store all others are judged by.


----------



## T33's Torts

I hate driving down Colorado. There's new pet store, and I have to go in every time. Every. Time. There have puppy mill pups and sulcatas in a 4 gallon tank on pellets.. Its wonderful.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

210 freeway. N/P.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ken are you originally from the northwest?


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> Ken are you originally from the northwest?
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian



Hey my friend. I'm from â€œsouthern California" currently from gods country, the Williamette valley, Oregon. 
Was dark by the time I planted one set and put out mulch..


----------



## T33's Torts

I found a baby onsie with tortoises on it!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken are you originally from the northwest?
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey my friend. I'm from â€œsouthern California" currently from gods country, the Williamette valley, Oregon.
> Was dark by the time I planted one set and put out mulch..
Click to expand...


I see I see. I love the valleys. I used to reside in the valley north or that. I couldn't have asked for a better place to grow up. My moms house is a small farm only 10 acres but we have two barns a lovely apple orchard and a creek that floods often that runs through the property with a large drainage pond across the street. Plenty of space to ride dirt bikes and and cause mayhem. I miss the good old days of raising and showing cattle. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian




tffnytorts said:


> I found a baby onsie with tortoises on it!



I can't believe how often I have to explain what the difference is between a tortoise and a turtle. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## AZtortMom

LoutheRussian said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken are you originally from the northwest?
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey my friend. I'm from â€œsouthern California" currently from gods country, the Williamette valley, Oregon.
> Was dark by the time I planted one set and put out mulch..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see I see. I love the valleys. I used to reside in the valley north or that. I couldn't have asked for a better place to grow up. My moms house is a small farm only 10 acres but we have two barns a lovely apple orchard and a creek that floods often that runs through the property with a large drainage pond across the street. Plenty of space to ride dirt bikes and and cause mayhem. I miss the good old days of raising and showing cattle.
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a baby onsie with tortoises on it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't believe how often I have to explain what the difference is between a tortoise and a turtle.
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
Click to expand...




Get use to it my friend


----------



## Kerryann

This thread is making me want some huma lupa licious


----------



## Yvonne G

Kerryann said:


> This thread is making me want some huma lupa licious



I just ate a half a bag of Milky Way Caramel bits. Now I feel bloated and nauseous.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I just polished off a bag of Smart Food. Now I need to hydrate with a bottle of ice cold water


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

I love the candy bites.  
Look at my shoes!!! I bought a two pairs of plain grey converse, then took a black sharpie to them!


----------



## Yvonne G

tffnytorts said:


> I love the candy bites.
> Look at my shoes!!! I bought a two pairs of plain grey converse, then took a black sharpie to them!



A little bit of time on our hands, have we?


----------



## T33's Torts

All that's up here is family that don't like me... So yeah! Great way to spend an hour!


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is making me want some huma lupa licious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ate a half a bag of Milky Way Caramel bits. Now I feel bloated and nauseous.
Click to expand...


Those sound fantastic


----------



## T33's Torts

I feel SUPER out of place here. I want a shell to retract into.


----------



## Jacqui

Yippy! I had enough power to get signed in tonight!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi!!!!!! We've missed you!


----------



## Jacqui

Yesterday, I took my oldest daughter out to lunch to celebrate her new promotion (good excuse huh?).  So neat to be able to do these kinds of things. It has been years, since she has lived close enough to me for these fun times.


----------



## T33's Torts

I get to go home tomorrow!


----------



## Jacqui

*waves* to Tif! Hi!

Today I went to the big city and bought 20 wood security fence panels. It's a start on my new backyard fencing. Last week, I bought the 8' post for them. Shoulda gotten more of the posts though.  Maybe next Saturday.


----------



## T33's Torts

I absolutely killed this weekend.  The best way to kill a weekend is to drive 5 hours, stay 2 nights and leave.


----------



## Jacqui

Home is the best place to go to.


----------



## T33's Torts

I miss my torts. People here just think I'm nuts!


----------



## Jacqui

Five hours isn't much of a drive. Heck I drove three hours just to get my fencing.


----------



## T33's Torts

I can't drive more than an hour without having to stop.


----------



## Yvonne G

tffnytorts said:


> I feel SUPER out of place here. I want a shell to retract into.



It's your own fault. I'm only 5 miles away.


----------



## T33's Torts

Is not!


----------



## Kerryann

I cleaned the dog poop.  I must have gotten at least 20 lbs today and that was not my first clean up round. I cleaned the front yard once already but had to do round two there and then did round one in the back yard. Woo hoo it's spring. Also my backyard is a swamp.


----------



## T33's Torts

Every week, I have a half trash bag of Tank poop.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Quick shot of yours truly. Had to trim down the Chiny chin chin after I lit myself on fire this morning


----------



## T33's Torts

I've done a lot of stupid things, but I've yet to light myself on fire.  
I did cut my hair a few days ago! Its only to my waist now!


Edit-
I cut my hair because I got the ends wet in dye, and quite frankly I'm not a fan of the "hip" blue ends.


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Quick shot of yours truly. Had to trim down the Chiny chin chin after I lit myself on fire this morning



Lol ouch! Glad to see you saved some of it!


----------



## T33's Torts

I think one side is a little shorter... Oh wellllllllllll...


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> I think one side is a little shorter... Oh wellllllllllll...



Hahaha! Oh no! Eh, can't tell.


----------



## T33's Torts

I just have to unbraid it. 
I don't want to cut it shorter, so I'm good.


----------



## Ashes

I don't blame ya.  I will admit - I'm almost 30 and I can't braid worth a darn. Never braided my hair.... Ever. My fiancÃ© laughed when I tried to do his daughter's hair... Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

I had an 8 year old teach me.


----------



## Ashes

Haha. My daughter is 8 and all she can do is brush it and put in a (very) messy ponytail, doomed to have awful hair skills like her mother. :/


----------



## T33's Torts

I have never been good with hair. A while back (7th grade.. 9 years ago) I tried to dye it red, it turned PURPLE, so I just dyed it black.


I live in big sweatshirts.


----------



## Ashes

Haha sounds like me! Well, mine actually turned out red, but like... red red. But there is nothing wrong with living in big sweatshirts!! Lol.


----------



## AZtortMom

LoutheRussian said:


> Quick shot of yours truly. Had to trim down the Chiny chin chin after I lit myself on fire this morning



Batman revealed! [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Hi Jacqui! How are you feeling?


----------



## T33's Torts

That sweatshirt wasn't even mine. HAHA


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick shot of yours truly. Had to trim down the Chiny chin chin after I lit myself on fire this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batman revealed! [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
Click to expand...


Haha, I forgot about the batman!




tffnytorts said:


> That sweatshirt wasn't even mine. HAHA



Lmao again, nothing wrong with it! I always steal my fiancÃ©'s - much night than mine! Way more comfy!


----------



## AZtortMom

I steal my man's all the time too


----------



## LoutheRussian

AZtortMom said:


> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick shot of yours truly. Had to trim down the Chiny chin chin after I lit myself on fire this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batman revealed! [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> Hi Jacqui! How are you feeling?
Click to expand...


Yes my true identity has been revealed. Single and ready to mingle lol. Too bad I live in such a small town. There is no one to mingle with. So I just hide out in my bat cave


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> I steal my man's all the time too



I think we will get along juuuuuust fine then. Lol. 




LoutheRussian said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick shot of yours truly. Had to trim down the Chiny chin chin after I lit myself on fire this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batman revealed! [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> Hi Jacqui! How are you feeling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes my true identity has been revealed. Single and ready to mingle lol. Too bad I live in such a small town. There is no one to mingle with. So I just hide out in my bat cave
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
Click to expand...


I feel lost coming into such a thread - everybody knows everybody and everything about each other. Was that easy to follow? Lol. I don't know where anybody lives, names - nothin! Haha. Trying to play catch up...


----------



## LoutheRussian

littledude said:


> I don't blame ya.  I will admit - I'm almost 30 and I can't braid worth a darn. Never braided my hair.... Ever. My fiancÃ© laughed when I tried to do his daughter's hair... Lol.


I've never heard of a woman that can't braid. Even I can braid hair and I'm a guy. Oh well I'm a fan of messy buns 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> littledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame ya.  I will admit - I'm almost 30 and I can't braid worth a darn. Never braided my hair.... Ever. My fiancÃ© laughed when I tried to do his daughter's hair... Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of a woman that can't braid. Even I can braid hair and I'm a guy. Oh well I'm a fan of messy buns
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
Click to expand...


I grew up with bros. They didn't play with hair. Lol. My 13 year old niece is a hair genius. Makes me said. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

The stupid buns I put in my hair always end up messy. Usually thats me. Hair up and done with. I braid my hair for my little cousins. They stick flowers and stuff into them.


----------



## AZtortMom

I grew up with all boy cousins and a strange twin sister. So I didn't know about hair stuff until I went into school. 
Little Dude, I'm Noel from Phoenix AZ  welcome


----------



## T33's Torts

Oops, I forgot. 
I'm tiffany, and I'm from SoCal.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Oops, I forgot.
> I'm tiffany, and I'm from SoCal.



I'm Luke aka Batman and I live on the beach in Washington 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## AZtortMom

I am Batman...
Sorry couldn't help myself [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> I think one side is a little shorter... Oh wellllllllllll...



Oh I did that the last time I hacked my own hair. When I went to my hairstylist she was horrified. I lost a lot of inches making that mistake right again


----------



## Ashes

Fantastic! Thank you for all intros!! It's nice to kinda know where everyone is! I'm Ashley from Iowa!


----------



## AZtortMom

What part of Iowa are you from Ashley? We have family in council bluffs


----------



## Ashes

Anybody watch Big Bang theory? That's what "I'm batman" reminds me of.. Lol.


----------



## LoutheRussian

littledude said:


> Fantastic! Thank you for all intros!! It's nice to kinda know where everyone is! I'm Ashley from Iowa!



I have family in Iowa. I think they live around the Des Moines area 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Kerryann

littledude said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I steal my man's all the time too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we will get along juuuuuust fine then. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick shot of yours truly. Had to trim down the Chiny chin chin after I lit myself on fire this morning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Batman revealed! [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> Hi Jacqui! How are you feeling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes my true identity has been revealed. Single and ready to mingle lol. Too bad I live in such a small town. There is no one to mingle with. So I just hide out in my bat cave
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel lost coming into such a thread - everybody knows everybody and everything about each other. Was that easy to follow? Lol. I don't know where anybody lives, names - nothin! Haha. Trying to play catch up...
Click to expand...




Just jump in and go along with the fun. 
By the way, I am Kerry from the Detroit area.


----------



## AZtortMom

Love bbt! Bazinga!


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> What part of Iowa are you from Ashley? We have family in council bluffs



I live in the quad cities - haha, literally almost exactly east of council bluffs on the other side of Iowa (right on the Mississippi).


----------



## T33's Torts

This threads moves fast!


----------



## LoutheRussian

littledude said:


> Fantastic! Thank you for all intros!! It's nice to kinda know where everyone is! I'm Ashley from Iowa!



As well as Prole, martens dale and indianola 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes

Hi Kerry! I'm trying - it is fun here. Hoping I'm fitting in okay!! 

I have friends in Des Moines, but haven't been there in over 10 years. About 3 1/2 hours from me. 

And this thread is kickin' along nicely. Lol. 

Bazinga! Love it. My mom tried to get me to name my little'un Sheldon.


----------



## AZtortMom

My rescue is named Shelly. Not my doing she came that way, and she answers to it. *shrugs*


----------



## LoutheRussian

Don't worry about getting lost or feel out of place. I still don't know anyone hardly and I always feel two steps behind on here.


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes

I thought you were getting along quite nicely - felt like everyone on this had known each other forever!


----------



## LoutheRussian

That being said everyone on here has been extremely nice and very very helpful. Anything you have a question about several people will be eager to help you. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> My rescue is named Shelly. Not my doing she came that way, and she answers to it. *shrugs*



Whatever works!


----------



## AZtortMom

!


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> My rescue is named Shelly. Not my doing she came that way, and she answers to it. *shrugs*



Both of mine came with their names but it's kind of cute. Henry and Betty sound like an old couple and well they are wrinkly critters.  Neither of mine answer to their name. Henry on one hand is excited to see me every time I am in eyesight but Betty she could give two tail shakes unless I bring her breakfast late... then I get the stink eye. I am jealous yours knows it's name.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jay knows her name too. She is a complete sweetheart. She sees us and always comes over and says hi and wants love and rubs. Moe on the other hand..


----------



## LoutheRussian

Kerryann said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My rescue is named Shelly. Not my doing she came that way, and she answers to it. *shrugs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of mine came with their names but it's kind of cute. Henry and Betty sound like an old couple and well they are wrinkly critters.  Neither of mine answer to their name. Henry on one hand is excited to see me every time I am in eyesight but Betty she could give two tail shakes unless I bring her breakfast late... then I get the stink eye. I am jealous yours knows it's name.
Click to expand...


Lou came with his name as well. He doesn't respond to his name and it's hit or miss on whether we are friends or not on a daily basis. Especially now that I've been adding new foods to his diet


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> Jay knows her name too. She is a complete sweetheart. She sees us and always comes over and says hi and wants love and rubs. Moe on the other hand..



I can't WAIT for Little Dude to want rubs and love. I rub his head just a little and he will push up into my finger after a few secs. I am excited to see how s/he turns out!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Most of my animals don't like me.  I am the meanie that gives them the gross healthy food. On the other hand, they LOVE derek. He gives them treats and stuff. At least Tank favors me! Derek carried him every day for almost a month.. so I get to be the favorite.


----------



## AZtortMom

The older they get, the more their personality comes out


----------



## Ashes

I look forward to seeing the personality!


----------



## AZtortMom

You got a good looking tort there


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashley...


----------



## Ashes

Thank you! I originally ordered a yellow foot and they wrote me and said they were out so I got a RF instead and am so happy I did.. But I told em they had to pick out their best lookin' baby for me.


----------



## T33's Torts

Damn it! My picture isn't there!


----------



## Ashes

Haha! I was gonna say "Tiffany.."


----------



## T33's Torts

Forgot it. My phone is acting up.


Geeez!! Whatever.


----------



## Ashes

Aww, man! Now I'm all interested!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm trying....


----------



## Ashes

mine was acting up for a sec there too.


----------



## T33's Torts

So sick of this new Samsung update.


I have a hard time sleeping alone, after that stupid Monterey trip.


----------



## Ashes

Monterey trip? Must've been before me. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah. That was a few weeks ago. I just remembered, so it was really random. Haha. My bad.


I want to go home!!!!


----------



## Ashes

Why aren't you home??


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm in Fresno to visit my newborn cousin.  I miss my shelled buddies.


----------



## Kerryann

Wow you guys chatted a lot while I was getting ready for bed and putting away laundry


----------



## Ashes

I tried to convince my work to let me get a tortoise for there (I work at a vet clinic) so I wouldn't miss mine so bad every day. Lol. And sorry, Kerry - was getting to know everyone!


----------



## T33's Torts

Little chit chat is where I excel.


----------



## Ashes

But yay for newborn family!!


----------



## T33's Torts

It just reminds me how much I don't want kids.


----------



## Ashes

Haha! I didn't either but my daughter was a surprise. I've wanted another since she was 6 months old. Lol.


----------



## sibi

Congrats Tiffany! It's nice to see a new life, but I do understand how you feel about your babies. I have a hired hand for most of the week, but when I have to be out of town, I'll worry myself sick. Baby Runt moved into the shed this week, but she's not doing well. She won't eat with me, and she's afraid of me as if she never knew me. I'm thinking of bringing her back in the house.


----------



## T33's Torts

This is hopefully the last cousin. I'm postive I don't want kids. Too much crying and diapers and throw up. Ick.


----------



## Ashes

Oh I'd take the baby version over the 8 year old version of my girl. Haha!


----------



## Kerryann

I got shellac on my nails today. Its wigging me out because I heard it can damage your nails. The lady at the spa told me its really cool and they do look nice. Eek


----------



## Ashes

Is that the gellish stuff?


----------



## T33's Torts

I think its the hard shell thing. I don't paint my nails. Heck, i only put makeup on when I remember. HA.


I haven't been sleeping well lately. I don't know why.


----------



## Ashes

Ugh I wish I didn't need to wear makeup. Lucky girl. I wish I had tips for sleeping but I never sleep well so... I'm fresh outta ideas. :/


Probably cuz you miss your torts!


----------



## T33's Torts

I never said I don't have to. Hahaha. I'm just to lazy to sometimes.


----------



## Ashes

If I don't, I look like a zombie with the dark circles... :/ Stupid genetics. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

I never look tired. I just die.


----------



## Ashes

Haha!!! Speaking of, it's time for me to say g'night... Almost midnight here which is way past my bedtime.  Good luck sleepin!


----------



## T33's Torts

Good night! Sweet dreams!


----------



## Ashes

You too!


----------



## T33's Torts

Wonder if Ken'll show up tonight.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Arg!!! Some peoples kids I tell ya


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


The people at this house I'm at are ridiculous. Their behavior is atrocious 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning TFO! Hope your having a sunny Sunday!! *


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning so far so good. Found Lou sleeping on too of his hide though lol that's a new one


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes

Good morning!!! Sleeping on what??


----------



## LoutheRussian

littledude said:


> Good morning!!! Sleeping on what??



His hide. The half log that he can sleep under. There's a picture of him in the Louger Lou the Lou Lou thread under pictures and videos 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Jacqui

On top of his hide. I will bet it's a half log hide.


----------



## Ashes

Yeah I saw it - too cute. Mine never sleeps ON anything, always under. lol. That would be a fun thing to see first thing in the morning!


----------



## LoutheRussian

littledude said:


> Yeah I saw it - too cute. Mine never sleeps ON anything, always under. lol. That would be a fun thing to see first thing in the morning!



I was certainly surprised. He's never done that before. He's been known to wander at night and has woke me up a few times but usually he goes back to one of his normal sleep spots


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning, my team is working so of course I could walk away and not be available but I am online here helping them for the moment. 
I got up this morning and started feeding the animals and started cooking breakfast before I fed the torts. That was not appreciated and Henry started knocking on the side of enclosure like hey you... lady... come feed me now. 
I have the trick for dark circles, being that I never really sleep and I have horrible allergies it's a must have skill.


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> Good morning, my team is working so of course I could walk away and not be available but I am online here helping them for the moment.
> I got up this morning and started feeding the animals and started cooking breakfast before I fed the torts. That was not appreciated and Henry started knocking on the side of enclosure like hey you... lady... come feed me now.
> I have the trick for dark circles, being that I never really sleep and I have horrible allergies it's a must have skill.



I'm so jealous of other torts personalities right now, but know my little guy will come out of his shell (excuse the pun) eventually. 

And tricks are ALWAYS welcome for the circles! I've spent 15 miserable years trying to cover em up! lol.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Kerryann said:


> Good morning, my team is working so of course I could walk away and not be available but I am online here helping them for the moment.
> I got up this morning and started feeding the animals and started cooking breakfast before I fed the torts. That was not appreciated and Henry started knocking on the side of enclosure like hey you... lady... come feed me now.
> I have the trick for dark circles, being that I never really sleep and I have horrible allergies it's a must have skill.



Good morning  that's funny about your torts demanding food. They won't let you get out of routine that's for sure. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Kerryann

littledude said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, my team is working so of course I could walk away and not be available but I am online here helping them for the moment.
> I got up this morning and started feeding the animals and started cooking breakfast before I fed the torts. That was not appreciated and Henry started knocking on the side of enclosure like hey you... lady... come feed me now.
> I have the trick for dark circles, being that I never really sleep and I have horrible allergies it's a must have skill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so jealous of other torts personalities right now, but know my little guy will come out of his shell (excuse the pun) eventually.
> 
> And tricks are ALWAYS welcome for the circles! I've spent 15 miserable years trying to cover em up! lol.
Click to expand...


It's pretty simple, the truth is that you can't really get rid of dark circles. I have seen everyone from the dermatologist to the plastic surgeon. They can't really do much for you.

The way you put your makeup on apparently matters. I just learned this recently. You put on your foundation first and then you put your concealer over it. I had been doing it backwards forever. I use the foundation and mine is more of a tinted moisturizer with sunscreen in it. 
For the under eye first I apply three dabs under my eye of the yellow from this:
http://www.physiciansformula.com/en-us/productdetail/face/concealers/07583.html
I pat that in and then on top of it I use a shade of this one skin tone lighter:
http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/pro...ID=916574256&catargetid=1542181174&cadevice=c

It actually gives me good coverage and it makes my under eye brighter which not much else has ever been able to do. 

It kind of stinks buying two concealers but you don't use much of either because you don't want to get caking so they last forever. 

I am getting this dark spot on my cheek so I have been trying to decide if I want to buy a fading cream or if I want to go get it lazered off.


----------



## ninjaturtle10289

Yay yay I'm so happy! I got to go backstage with cher lloyd and demi and a consert I was so happy. The pictures will be sent to us next Monday. Then I'll post them


From: [SPLASHING SWEAT SYMBOL]ninjaturtle[SPLASHING SWEAT SYMBOL]


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> littledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, my team is working so of course I could walk away and not be available but I am online here helping them for the moment.
> I got up this morning and started feeding the animals and started cooking breakfast before I fed the torts. That was not appreciated and Henry started knocking on the side of enclosure like hey you... lady... come feed me now.
> I have the trick for dark circles, being that I never really sleep and I have horrible allergies it's a must have skill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so jealous of other torts personalities right now, but know my little guy will come out of his shell (excuse the pun) eventually.
> 
> And tricks are ALWAYS welcome for the circles! I've spent 15 miserable years trying to cover em up! lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty simple, the truth is that you can't really get rid of dark circles. I have seen everyone from the dermatologist to the plastic surgeon. They can't really do much for you.
> 
> The way you put your makeup on apparently matters. I just learned this recently. You put on your foundation first and then you put your concealer over it. I had been doing it backwards forever. I use the foundation and mine is more of a tinted moisturizer with sunscreen in it.
> For the under eye first I apply three dabs under my eye of the yellow from this:
> http://www.physiciansformula.com/en-us/productdetail/face/concealers/07583.html
> I pat that in and then on top of it I use a shade of this one skin tone lighter:
> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/pro...ID=916574256&catargetid=1542181174&cadevice=c
> 
> It actually gives me good coverage and it makes my under eye brighter which not much else has ever been able to do.
> 
> It kind of stinks buying two concealers but you don't use much of either because you don't want to get caking so they last forever.
> 
> I am getting this dark spot on my cheek so I have been trying to decide if I want to buy a fading cream or if I want to go get it lazered off.
Click to expand...


Ohmigoodness.. I've been doing it wrong too! Lol. I will definitely have to try that - thank you for the tips!!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



ninjaturtle10289 said:


> Yay yay I'm so happy! I got to go backstage with cher lloyd and demi and a consert I was so happy. The pictures will be sent to us next Monday. Then I'll post them
> 
> 
> From: [SPLASHING SWEAT SYMBOL]ninjaturtle[SPLASHING SWEAT SYMBOL]



I've heard of Cher Lloyd, she's OK. Stand Behind The Music is good. Demi is good, but they're both too bubblegum for me.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> ninjaturtle10289 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay yay I'm so happy! I got to go backstage with cher lloyd and demi and a consert I was so happy. The pictures will be sent to us next Monday. Then I'll post them
> 
> 
> From: [SPLASHING SWEAT SYMBOL]ninjaturtle[SPLASHING SWEAT SYMBOL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard of Cher Lloyd, she's OK. Stand Behind The Music is good. Demi is good, but they're both too bubblegum for me.
Click to expand...


I have never heard of any of these bands. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

They're bands? 
Learn some'n new every day!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all *waves*


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



LoutheRussian said:


> Arg!!! Some peoples kids I tell ya
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> The people at this house I'm at are ridiculous. Their behavior is atrocious
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian





This whole concept sickens me. My dad taught be from a very young age that making a good impression on guests was first priority.


Hi Noel!


----------



## sissyofone

Can someone take a look at this thread. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/showthread.php?tid=90103

I tried to help but havent done alot of good i feel like.


Hi All  Hope everyones Sunday is going good.


----------



## T33's Torts

I suck at plant ID. Wait for Yvonne, she's a wizard.


----------



## sissyofone

Me too. I know i got 2 outta 4 but it was luck. Lol


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> They're bands?
> Learn some'n new every day!



Are they not bands? I have no idea what they are I just figured it was music


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

I have no idea. I'm going to go google them.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arg!!! Some peoples kids I tell ya
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> The people at this house I'm at are ridiculous. Their behavior is atrocious
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This whole concept sickens me. My dad taught be from a very young age that making a good impression on guests was first priority.
> 
> 
> Hi Noel!
Click to expand...





I was raised the same way. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

Apparently neither are bands.


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> littledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I saw it - too cute. Mine never sleeps ON anything, always under. lol. That would be a fun thing to see first thing in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was certainly surprised. He's never done that before. He's been known to wander at night and has woke me up a few times but usually he goes back to one of his normal sleep spots
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
Click to expand...


Mine never really wanders - sleeps all the time.. But I'll be darned if I didn't just come back from lunch and he's out of his log!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Here Ashley, this was my smart*** reply for your comment last night on the "what do you look like" thread. We /crack/ you up!


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Here Ashley, this was my smart*** reply for your comment last night on the "what do you look like" thread. We /crack/ you up!



That is a beautiful picture!  lol! Glad you got it posted - my curiosity was at a high all night!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I rebooted my phone this morning. The gallery acts up.


----------



## LoutheRussian

littledude said:


> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I saw it - too cute. Mine never sleeps ON anything, always under. lol. That would be a fun thing to see first thing in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was certainly surprised. He's never done that before. He's been known to wander at night and has woke me up a few times but usually he goes back to one of his normal sleep spots
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine never really wanders - sleeps all the time.. But I'll be darned if I didn't just come back from lunch and he's out of his log!!!
Click to expand...

When I left Lou was eating his mazuri and had it all over his face and front legs. And he had crawled onto the pile of food to get at the far side of it. He was a complete mess. Which means he will need an afternoon soaking to clean him up 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian




tffnytorts said:


> Apparently neither are bands.



Interesting.... I have no idea who that is. I'm so not up on my celebrity knowledge. I'm a talk radio junkie and only have Netflix at my house. I watched the news the other day at my friends and that was the first time I've seen tv with commercials in quite awhile


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

I've been slacking off with the soaks with the healthy Russians. I just turn on the sprinklers in their enclosure and they clean themselves. Puddles form on the ground, which gives them a natural drink.


----------



## Ashes

He's been staring at me and in the same position for like 10 minutes.... Maybe he's hungry? Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

Maybe he's challenging you to a staring contest? Perhaps.


----------



## Ashes

I felt like a bad mom - forgot to soak him yesterday. Now I'm soaking him and he is still staring at me. So Tiffany, I think you might be right. Lol.


----------



## LoutheRussian

littledude said:


> I felt like a bad mom - forgot to soak him yesterday. Now I'm soaking him and he is still staring at me. So Tiffany, I think you might be right. Lol.



Lou watches me waiting until I stop paying attention. Then he goes about his tortoise business. When I'm watching him he will sometimes drop what he's doing and just sit there until I stop paying attention then he goes back to whatever he was doing. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


[qu ote='tffnytorts' pid='839393' dateline='1396807121']
I've been slacking off with the soaks with the healthy Russians. I just turn on the sprinklers in their enclosure and they clean themselves. Puddles form on the ground, which gives them a natural drink.
[/quote]
Sprinklers? Well aren't you just a fancy pants lol. 



[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes

Haha. He's dipped his head 3 times now to drink... The first time he did it was right after he was shipped to me - I was like "no! he's tying to drown himself!!!" Lol. Didn't know that's how they drank.... Almost embarrassed i was that naive but oh well. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



LoutheRussian said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been slacking off with the soaks with the healthy Russians. I just turn on the sprinklers in their enclosure and they clean themselves. Puddles form on the ground, which gives them a natural drink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprinklers? Well aren't you just a fancy pants lol.
Click to expand...


 I'm just too lazy to hand water the whole area. I have sprinklers all over the yard.


----------



## LoutheRussian

littledude said:


> Haha. He's dipped his head 3 times now to drink... The first time he did it was right after he was shipped to me - I was like "no! he's tying to drown himself!!!" Lol. Didn't know that's how they drank.... Almost embarrassed i was that naive but oh well. Lol.



That's alright I've asked lots of ridiculous questions on here. I'm sure people think I'm an idiot but that's because I am. Lol. But seriously I asked because I fell into ownership of Lou and had absolutely zero idea on how to raise a tort 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

I've had torts since I was 3. The first one, I still have! He's a giant, for a male, at almost 7 inches and 1.9 pounds.


----------



## Ashes

I've always wanted one and was finally able to get one - had read a lot but that never fully does the trick. And he is enjoying himself very much right now because it's fruit day.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been slacking off with the soaks with the healthy Russians. I just turn on the sprinklers in their enclosure and they clean themselves. Puddles form on the ground, which gives them a natural drink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprinklers? Well aren't you just a fancy pants lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just too lazy to hand water the whole area. I have sprinklers all over the yard.
Click to expand...


I find that I rather enjoy your paper towel art lol. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


The idea of owning a tortoise never once crossed my mind. Now I don't know how I ever got along without one. Lou's is the bees knees.


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

Bees don't even have knees, silly.


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been slacking off with the soaks with the healthy Russians. I just turn on the sprinklers in their enclosure and they clean themselves. Puddles form on the ground, which gives them a natural drink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprinklers? Well aren't you just a fancy pants lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just too lazy to hand water the whole area. I have sprinklers all over the yard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find that I rather enjoy your paper towel art lol.
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> The idea of owning a tortoise never once crossed my mind. Now I don't know how I ever got along without one. Lou's is the bees knees.
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
Click to expand...




The paper towel art is quite fancy.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Bees don't even have knees, silly.



Then he's the cats meow the dogs bark the baby's cry the cars horn. Take your pick 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## AZtortMom

*seeping tea and and enjoying the banter*


----------



## T33's Torts

Perhaps bees DO have knees!


----------



## LoutheRussian

AZtortMom said:


> *seeping tea and and enjoying the banter*


The silent spectator 



[TURTLE]LoutheRussian




tffnytorts said:


> Perhaps bees DO have knees!



Bahahaha that one actually made me lol. Well done. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

You know Noel, its more fun when you're a part of the banter.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> You know Noel, its more fun when you're a part of the banter.



Agreed!


Btw - loved the bees knees pic. Lol.


----------



## LoutheRussian

littledude said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know Noel, its more fun when you're a part of the banter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> 
> Btw - loved the bees knees pic. Lol.
Click to expand...




As the urban youth would say. Word!


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## AZtortMom

Yuppers  just don't have anything exciting to say yet


----------



## T33's Torts

Me today.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Me today


That's Alien 3 on the tube.


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian




tffnytorts said:


> Me today.





I was trolling/jig fishing for tuna every
Time I've caught a shark so there was no pole involved in my shark punching venture 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes

Lmao! You mean, you CAN'T catch a shark by "pow'ing" it?!


----------



## LoutheRussian

m


littledude said:


> Lmao! You mean, you CAN'T catch a shark by "pow'ing" it?!


I'm not saying you can't I'm just saying I didn't lol



[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

Actually, you're supposed hit sharks on the nose, or gills, to distract them from biting off your head.  
We used to fish (for fun) little leopard sharks. I have a scar from when one took a bite of me.


----------



## AZtortMom

You guys are funny  we just got back from church and we started watching the race. We put the torts out and waiting to see how they are going to react to the new shade huts and soaker hoses


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Actually, you're supposed hit sharks on the nose, or gills, to distract them from biting off your head.
> We used to fish (for fun) little leopard sharks. I have a scar from when one took a bite of me.





I didn't get bit but one of the jigs which is about four inches long with an inch and a half hook on it came free from the tuna as I was pulling it aboard and the hook flew up and stuck in my face. At first I thought it just hit me until I felt it hanging from my upper cheek just below my eye. The skipper looked at me and said "well, is it sharp?" Lmao


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

Eeeeek! 
One Halloween, as a joke, I dressed up as a pole dancer (long story) and wore like 4 inch heels. I tripped, and felt the edge of the heel hit my leg, but I didn't think anything of it. A while later there was blood running down my ankle. 8 stitches later....


----------



## AZtortMom

[FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE]to both of you two


----------



## T33's Torts

Last night, at around 2, I left my room, played my rock music and ate cereal. Best night yet, although I didn't sleep.


----------



## AZtortMom

What type of cereal?


----------



## T33's Torts

Cherios and Cookie Crisps.


----------



## Kerryann

So the people behind me, and for those of you who haven't been around so long, I don't like them very much. We come home from doing our errands and the little girl, whom I call fire starter, was out in the yard cleaning up dog poop. Her mom had her using a paper towel and a plastic grocery bag. Now, for my little schnauzer poops that wouldn't be so gross but for a huge pit bull I am gonna bet that paper towel wasn't doing anything to keep the poopy off her hands. PS it wasn't like a new paper towel for each poop, she had a bag full of poop and one paper towel. Also having just cleaned dog poop the unfreezing of the snow left it pretty soupy. Mike and I just looked at each other horrified like what is wrong with those people??? Give the kid some freaking plastic gloves or maybe a dog poop scooper??


----------



## Ashes

Okay, let me catch up. Noel, how are they doing with the new stuff?  and Luke - um, ouch?? Was it deep? That would make me nauseous... Tiffany....... 8 stitches?! Lol Was it worth the outfit??  you mix ur cereal?? What kinda rock music?




Kerryann said:


> So the people behind me, and for those of you who haven't been around so long, I don't like them very much. We come home from doing our errands and the little girl, whom I call fire starter, was out in the yard cleaning up dog poop. Her mom had her using a paper towel and a plastic grocery bag. Now, for my little schnauzer poops that wouldn't be so gross but for a huge pit bull I am gonna bet that paper towel wasn't doing anything to keep the poopy off her hands. PS it wasn't like a new paper towel for each poop, she had a bag full of poop and one paper towel. Also having just cleaned dog poop the unfreezing of the snow left it pretty soupy. Mike and I just looked at each other horrified like what is wrong with those people??? Give the kid some freaking plastic gloves or maybe a dog poop scooper??



OMG! That's disgusting and horrifying! A box of latex gloves is soooooo cheap. Lol. Even proper scoopers are not expensive! And sorry you don't like them. I just moved in my house and nobody around here is very "warm." :/


----------



## T33's Torts

The outfit, the pain... Not worth it at all. And of course I mix my cereal! My playlist is pretty mixed. Led Zeppelin... U2, Arrowsmith.. The Rolling Stones. Some pop rock as well. Avril Lavigne. Passenger.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kerryann, I just vomited in my mouth a little, hopefully she didn't wipe her face[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Tiff, love your cereal choice and music playlist, sounds like what I listen to at work..

Ashley, the changes are going good Moe is laying on the new soaker hose in his spot under his new sun hut and I had to put Jay in her new hut, but she's enjoying it. Shelly is digging in her hide/bucket..so far so good [THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## T33's Torts

I got in trouble for playing music in the middle of the night, but it was worth it.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> I got in trouble for playing music in the middle of the night, but it was worth it.



If it's worth it, that's all that matters!


----------



## T33's Torts

I blast music at home, so why not?  Its easier to clean when you can't hear the buzz of the vacuum.


----------



## Ashes

Little Dude wags "his" tail in the soak. Why? Lol. It's cute, but I didn't know they wagged em. And it looked like air came out because all the dirt around his tail scattered in a puff (after he was done wagging, of course), but I saw nothing come out (still waiting to see pee and poop after more than 2 weeks).


----------



## T33's Torts

Give him another few days. Its possible he's constipated. If not, you may have to start adding PLAIN canned pumpkin to his diet.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ugh. Race under rain delay. Time for some breaking bad


----------



## T33's Torts

Almost home! My hands are shaking.


This is one of those stupidly funny videos. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnydFmqHuVo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## AZtortMom

That was awesome! I thought the flamingo was the best until I saw the rhino [THUMBS UP SIGN][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]


----------



## T33's Torts

!!!


----------



## Ashes

Haha the rhino was good!! And yay for almost being home!! But boo for rain delay. Never watched breaking bad but heard it's really good.


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> Kerryann, I just vomited in my mouth a little, hopefully she didn't wipe her face[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> Tiff, love your cereal choice and music playlist, sounds like what I listen to at work..
> 
> Ashley, the changes are going good Moe is laying on the new soaker hose in his spot under his new sun hut and I had to put Jay in her new hut, but she's enjoying it. Shelly is digging in her hide/bucket..so far so good [THUMBS UP SIGN]



Yah those people... I have some stories about them but that was pretty much a new and horribly disgusting low, though her mother did walk through my soupy uncleaned dog poop area last year in her fuzzy slippers.



littledude said:


> Little Dude wags "his" tail in the soak. Why? Lol. It's cute, but I didn't know they wagged em. And it looked like air came out because all the dirt around his tail scattered in a puff (after he was done wagging, of course), but I saw nothing come out (still waiting to see pee and poop after more than 2 weeks).



I washed Henry and Betty today. Betty was her usual hateful self. Henry likes the bath and had his excitement on display. 



AZtortMom said:


> Ugh. Race under rain delay. Time for some breaking bad



I used to love race sundays. I liked when the one dude says boogidy boogidy boogidy lets go racing boys and then it was napcar for me.


----------



## T33's Torts

Does anyone know anything about Austin Mahone? I've never heard his music (more or less know who he is) but supposedly he's supposed to be "the next justin beiber".


----------



## LoutheRussian

littledude said:


> Okay, let me catch up. Noel, how are they doing with the new stuff?  and Luke - um, ouch?? Was it deep? That would make me nauseous... Tiffany....... 8 stitches?! Lol Was it worth the outfit??  you mix ur cereal?? What kinda rock music?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the people behind me, and for those of you who haven't been around so long, I don't like them very much. We come home from doing our errands and the little girl, whom I call fire starter, was out in the yard cleaning up dog poop. Her mom had her using a paper towel and a plastic grocery bag. Now, for my little schnauzer poops that wouldn't be so gross but for a huge pit bull I am gonna bet that paper towel wasn't doing anything to keep the poopy off her hands. PS it wasn't like a new paper towel for each poop, she had a bag full of poop and one paper towel. Also having just cleaned dog poop the unfreezing of the snow left it pretty soupy. Mike and I just looked at each other horrified like what is wrong with those people??? Give the kid some freaking plastic gloves or maybe a dog poop scooper??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! That's disgusting and horrifying! A box of latex gloves is soooooo cheap. Lol. Even proper scoopers are not expensive! And sorry you don't like them. I just moved in my house and nobody around here is very "warm." :/
Click to expand...




Not so much ouch but it was deep enough that it hung from my face. It felt strange pulling it out. Hazards if my job though. This winter while I was crabbing the line came out of the block and formed a loop that fell perfectly around my head. My car like ninja spidy sense kicked in and I got if off. before it caused me to go overboard but none the less a very intense moment. Certainly keepsemon my toes. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes

Tiffany, never heard of him... Why? Do you have Bieber fever? Lol. And Luke, that sounds scary - thank goodness for spidy sense and ninja reflexes. Lmao.


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay, so new info- 
Austin Mahone is a pop artist who basically grew up famous. Heartthrob type. His music is horribe, as expected.




littledude said:


> Tiffany, never heard of him... Why? Do you have Bieber fever?



Yeah- right.  I'm just curious. My little cousins were obsessing over him this weekend.


----------



## Ashes

Oh thank god... I was hoping with your previous music list that he wasn't buried in there somewhere.. ::gags:: lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Who is â€œjustin beiber"?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Lou just woke up from a food coma went right back to his unfinished mazuri and within a minute he was covered in good again




[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## AZtortMom

Some spoiled rich Canadian brat who thinks he can sing Ken... Does that cover it? 




LoutheRussian said:


> Lou just woke up from a food coma went right back to his unfinished mazuri and within a minute he was covered in good again
> 
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian



Look at that cute face!


----------



## T33's Torts

Noel got it, spot on.




I miss my guys. Especially Bob. His shell rot seems a little better, which is nice. I keep him dry, at only 5% humidity.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Who is â€œjustin beiber"?



I know who justin beiber is but ken you seem about as out of touch with what the cool kids are doing as I am.


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

Tank left me a lot of poop. "Welcome home Tiffany, here's some sun ripened sh*t"




I hate driving.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Tank left me a lot of poop. "Welcome home Tiffany, here's some sun ripened sh*t"
> 
> 
> 
> I hate driving.





Haha. How long was the drive again?


Okay I'm not sure if I like the mobile version of this forum. Lol. I couldn't see ken or Noel's responses until I clicked on the "view original" from lukes quote. ??


----------



## T33's Torts

With all my stops 6 hours. No traffic its a 5 hour straight drive.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cute tort Tiff


----------



## Ashes

Ah, exactly how long it takes me to get to my dads - hence why I only go once or twice a year. Lol. It's better now that I have my fiancÃ©, though- before it was just me and my young'in.. :/ I feel your pain!! But you're home!!! Yay!




AZtortMom said:


> Cute tort Tiff



Agreed!


----------



## T33's Torts

Bob says thanks.  
He's my runt. I don't expect him to grow any more. He has his own area, away from Killer, Fern and Shelly. The only female, Sandie, is also housed separately for safety reasons.


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> Does anyone know anything about Austin Mahone? I've never heard his music (more or less know who he is) but supposedly he's supposed to be "the next justin beiber".



Yes the sad truth is that I accidentally saw him in concert. His 12 year old fans squeal like the highest pitched seals you could ever imagine. His fans are called mahomeys.... I think? They had him play with flo rida and I swear I could read the expression on flo ridas face when he was pulling 12 years on stage to dance to boots with the fur. In my defense the wanted were also there too, and this girl from Disney channel that made me want to stab myself in the ears.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh my god! I would've died. 

And not even going to ask how you accidentally see a concert.


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> Oh my god! I would've died.
> 
> And not even going to ask how you accidentally see a concert.



Who knew flo rida was rolling into town with two musicians for 12 year olds??? :shy:


----------



## Ashes

Haha that's kinda odd.


----------



## AZtortMom

That's actually funny


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening.


----------



## T33's Torts

I would be so pissed, Kerryann. 
Hi Jacqui. So are you going to start posting at 6pm instead of 6am? Or 8 a/p your time.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Jacqui said:


> Good evening.



Hi Jacqui, how's it going.



I have to be awake at 2:45 am.


----------



## T33's Torts

Why? Thats ridiculous. I can barely get out of bed at 5:45!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tffnytorts said:


> Why? Thats ridiculous. I can barely get out of bed at 5:45!



I'm conducting a training in Germany and 9 am their time is 3 am our time.


Wait no I already did training, I'm doing user acceptance testing now.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cool! 
I really don't like Mondays. The nice part is that I get to stop by the bakery, and talk to friends.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany, I was under the impression that they've only been successfully bred in captivity 3 times. You know skymall007? She's very versed in hermit crabs.


----------



## T33's Torts

I thought they harvested eggs? I can't remember, and there's a chance I'm wrong, but I thought they would gather eggs and hatch them, and consider them captive bred or hatched.


Then again, what do I know. The three I raised all pinched me repeatedly and then died.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

There is a suggestion that due to over harvesting, they may well be on the short list for recovery.


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't understand whats so exciting about them. They walk around at night, hide during the day... and what else? Too much like fish, for my liking.


Oh, and I keep forgetting to ask- Do you have a shed set up for your Russians, or a heated box of sorts? My $15 scrap box fell apart, and now I'm debating the workings of my next one.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

During spring-fall they have their own dug pallets/shallow holes they sleep in. Once daytime temps are above 50Â°ish I leave them out. They are commies, they deserve nothing more!!!!


There is a box they can go into, but it has no heat.


----------



## AZtortMom

*eye roll*


----------



## T33's Torts

I second Noel's eye roll. 

Mine refuse to dig their own holes. If I don't leave out a box of sorts, they will sleep just out, in the open. Not even under the bush. Just out in the center of the area. So I made a box of brick and wood, and then put in one CHE to keep the temps above 70Â° at night.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ya couple a liberals! LOL


----------



## T33's Torts

Tomorrow is going to be 94Â°..


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> During spring-fall they have their own dug pallets/shallow holes they sleep in. Once daytime temps are above 50Â°ish I leave them out. They are commies, they deserve nothing more!!!!
> 
> 
> There is a box they can go into, but it has no heat.





Ken are you coming north at all this week? I'm headed to hillsborrito in the morning for a few day 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


Pinko commie ba****ds


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here, the, â€œWeather Guessers" are saying 73Â°. I'm not holding my breath.


Luke, currently I have no plans to. That may change. I'll let you know. 

Yup, commie pinko bas**ds!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I want popcorn.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I want smart food white cheddar popcorn

Ken,
Sounds good man I'll be there until Wednesday afternoon. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> I want popcorn.





Just got done with some, sprinkled with that cheese powder, watching new episode of river monsters. ::kicks back:: I don't wanna go to work tomorrow...


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't want to do anything tomorrow.  Classes end early, but I have to go down to Big5.




Oh how I missed them all.


----------



## LoutheRussian

How do I get myself into these situations....


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm assuming you're in a tougher place than I am at the moment. I've got snake poop on my stomach.


Go on if you'd like. 


Oh no. Luke has been sucked into some sort of blackhole! 

There's a kink in my neck, ooouuucccchhhh. So much for sleep.


----------



## Dorrie Siu

I can't stand snake poop. It's not like tortie poop where it comes out slowly and you can see it. Snake poop BLURGES out and gets every where. And it stinks. And it's hard to get out, EVEN if you run to the sink real quick. Yuck.


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't mind snake mess. Its gross, but its better than dog or cat poop.


I suppose we should wait patiently wait to finds out more about Luke's sudden disappearance.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Oh my goodness. That was insane. I found myself in a crazy house filled with meth heads all tweaking and running amuck. Last time I make a "friend" while on a walk 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian




tffnytorts said:


> I don't mind snake mess. Its gross, but its better than dog or cat poop.
> 
> 
> I suppose we should wait patiently wait to finds out more about Luke's sudden disappearance.





I'm glad to know that you were
Slightly concerned. Probably curious actually but I'm ping to pretend it was concern 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Kerryann

So I asked one of the girls who works for me that is leading the project that has me working insane hours to create this document for the EU Team for this morning's testing session. When I awoke from my crazy sleep at 2 am I noticed I didn't have it via email. I was kind of mad but thought maybe something came up. It wasn't like her. I came down early to get online to create the document myself and she was online waiting for me to get clarification. It makes me remember why I have the very best employees ever.  Yes they are crazy like me.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Kerryann said:


> So I asked one of the girls who works for me that is leading the project that has me working insane hours to create this document for the EU Team for this morning's testing session. When I awoke from my crazy sleep at 2 am I noticed I didn't have it via email. I was kind of mad but thought maybe something came up. It wasn't like her. I came down early to get online to create the document myself and she was online waiting for me to get clarification. It makes me remember why I have the very best employees ever.  Yes they are crazy like me.



I've never been a manager but I've been in leadership positions and ran work crews. One thing I have learned during those times is that good employees are hard to find. And when you do find them do what it takes (within reason) to keep them


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

But see, you survived!


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I asked one of the girls who works for me that is leading the project that has me working insane hours to create this document for the EU Team for this morning's testing session. When I awoke from my crazy sleep at 2 am I noticed I didn't have it via email. I was kind of mad but thought maybe something came up. It wasn't like her. I came down early to get online to create the document myself and she was online waiting for me to get clarification. It makes me remember why I have the very best employees ever.  Yes they are crazy like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been a manager but I've been in leadership positions and ran work crews. One thing I have learned during those times is that good employees are hard to find. And when you do find them do what it takes (within reason) to keep them
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
Click to expand...


All of my employees are fantastic because I set the bar very high, I manage their expectations, and I try to lead by example. I do make sure the ones going above and beyond and recognized. I am also meeting another one of my employees at the client site at 8:30 this morning because she is going to teach them big data management.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its really early.........


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Its really early.........


Or really late


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

No, I'm posItive it's really early.


----------



## AZtortMom

You are right Tiff it's very early because I'm going to work  
Morning all *sipping tea and waving*


----------



## Ashes

Morning all! Luke, sounds like you had quite the night! Now, who wants to come to Iowa and go to work for me??


----------



## LoutheRussian

littledude said:


> Morning all! Luke, sounds like you had quite the night! Now, who wants to come to Iowa and go to work for me??


It was crazy. I have been around tweakers before and seen them in public but I have never experienced something like that 



[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


What do you do for work?


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

Well now you have one more experience under your belt. One more potential goodnight story for Lou.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Well now you have one more experience under your belt. One more potential goodnight story for Lou.


There was one guy who was trying to leave but wanted to ride his bike so he was taking the seat off another bike to put on his this transference of seats took him 30 minutes. Another person was going from room to room looking for her "blue glass" and asking everyone where is was. She asked me like four times. Two guys were trying to remember all the people who knew how to play penuckle.and there was a little old lady in the house too. It was a crazy chaotic and convoluted scene


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

Sounds like every lecture I've ever gone too. 

I actually slept a bit last night. Almost 2 hours, actually.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Sounds like every lecture I've ever gone too.
> 
> I actually slept a bit last night. Almost 2 hours, actually.



I doubt the people at the house I was at slept much lol. Are you usually one that doesn't sleep much?


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> littledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all! Luke, sounds like you had quite the night! Now, who wants to come to Iowa and go to work for me??
> 
> 
> 
> It was crazy. I have been around tweakers before and seen them in public but I have never experienced something like that
> 
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> What do you do for work?
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
Click to expand...




I have never been around tweakers. Nor have I ever tweaked. Lol. I work at a vet clinic - unfortunately we only see cats and dogs and some horses, but no exotic animals.


----------



## T33's Torts

Sleep hasn't been in my vocabulary since middle school. Before, I'd stay up studying and what not, now i just don't on most nights.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Sounds like every lecture I've ever gone too.
> 
> I actually slept a bit last night. Almost 2 hours, actually.



At least you got some sleep, right?  I actually got to sleep almost 8 hours solid. Usually I'm up at least a dozen times a night... :/ you ever try a sleep aid or anything?


----------



## T33's Torts

I've found that as long as I sleep well once or twice a week, functioning on an hour or so isn't that unreasonable. 

And sleep aids make me jittery the next day.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning! Lucky you working at a Vet's!


----------



## T33's Torts

Morning Jacqui! Is everything defrosted in Nebraska?


----------



## LoutheRussian

littledude said:


> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all! Luke, sounds like you had quite the night! Now, who wants to come to Iowa and go to work for me??
> 
> 
> 
> It was crazy. I have been around tweakers before and seen them in public but I have never experienced something like that
> 
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> What do you do for work?
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been around tweakers. Nor have I ever tweaked. Lol. I work at a vet clinic - unfortunately we only see cats and dogs and some horses, but no exotic animals.
Click to expand...




I've never tweaked either and after last night I'm even more glad I never have.


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


Lou and I watched the animated move "Turbo" last night. Yes Lou will watch tv with me, he will stare at if for up to several minutes. Anyways I think he liked what he saw and it trying to be like the speedy snail in the movie. After his soak this morning I put him back into his enclosure and he was off the the races he has even been eating at full speed. I haven't seen him run around like this since I first got him and he was in new scary surroundings


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

I loved Turbo. One of the best animated movies of the year. 

Floppi was so happy to see a person last night. She ran circles around me (literally!). 

I fell asleep with my face on my desk and when I woke up my lip was bleeding.  I pierced my lip like 10 years ago and haven't put a stud in since...


----------



## LoutheRussian

I liked it too. Kept me entertained. Hahaha Lou I think just crashed he was movie right along and now he's sleeping looks like he was headed for one of his hides bud fell asleep before he or there


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning and Happy Monday! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I am so pleased to see that none of the country music folks I listen to were even invited to last nights ACM awards ceremony last night. And I mean that with no sarcasm at all.


----------



## Ashes

Morning Jacqui! I am lucky to an extent - love the animals, don't particularly care for most of the owners or people I work with... :/ Oh well! lol.

I've never seen Turbo! My daughter even owns it - maybe that will be our next movie and popcorn night? And that story makes me glad I never tweaked either! Haha.

Tiffany - I wish I could function on that little sleep. I hardly function with what I get. Pierced your lip, huh? I did my tongue. Been trying for 6 months to take it out - had it for 12 years... and I hate it because I'm too old for it, but it's like "losing a piece of myself" if that makes any sense... ?




bouaboua said:


> Good Morning and Happy Monday! ! ! !



Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning and Happy Monday! ! ! !



Such a warm and sunny entrance!


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm a spineless idiot. Now that's out of the way, how's everyone's day?


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm a spineless idiot. Now that's out of the way, how's everyone's day?
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian



Uh oh, why? And everybody at work is b**chy so peachy here.  lol.


----------



## AZtortMom

littledude said:


> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a spineless idiot. Now that's out of the way, how's everyone's day?
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh, why? And everybody at work is b**chy so peachy here.  lol.
Click to expand...


Yeah my managers are on their man rags, so share away [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## LoutheRussian

That's one perk of tuna fishing. It's only the skipper and I out there. Since he is busy running the boat I usually have the back deck to myself almost all day. That's a bummer your coworkers and/or managers are being jerk faces.


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

I have a horrible headache. I hate Mondays so much. I also have one of those stupid PowerPoints to turn in for class credits. I've been putting it off, and now its back ready to bite my ***.


----------



## LoutheRussian

littledude said:


> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a spineless idiot. Now that's out of the way, how's everyone's day?
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh, why? And everybody at work is b**chy so peachy here.  lol.
Click to expand...


I came to visit my mom and help get the house ready for my step dad to come home from the hospital and guess who should walk in but the ex. She didn't say hello no how are you nothing just wanted me to give her a ride to her car to which I immediately obliged and then I foolishly agreed to run an errand for her while he went to work. I've for to be the biggest idiot ever


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## AZtortMom

No, you are just a nice guy that needs to out your foot down with her, honey


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm too nice. I wish I wasn't so nice. It's a curse. I can be an a hole but it's just not me. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## AZtortMom

I hear ya. I'm the the same way. But sometimes you need to set boundaries so you can be nice to yourself


----------



## T33's Torts

I have no problems being too nice.  
I'm a real ******* sometimes. Possibly why I don't have actual friends. I don't care, I've got my tortoises and I'm good.


Wait- I've got derek. He counts, right?


----------



## Ashes

You just have to balance out your niceness and ***holeness. I have the same problem. My ex still texts me and I'm engaged - I try nicely to ask him to stop when I should just tell him where he can go. Lol. Noel is right, though - gotta put your foot down. She sounds like she's not been the greatest for you?


Derek is your......? (Catching up still) lol


----------



## T33's Torts

Friend, boyfriend-ish, tortoise carrier, cactus deliver, ex- roommate, carpool buddy, etc.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Be nice to myself? That's a new concept. Lol


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## AZtortMom

*giggling*  




LoutheRussian said:


> Be nice to myself? That's a new concept. Lol
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian



It takes practice, but it gets easier


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



LoutheRussian said:


> Be nice to myself? That's a new concept. Lol
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian



Weird, huh?


----------



## LoutheRussian

I get what I deserve I suppose. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> *giggling*



What you gigglin' at over there Noel? :-/:huh:


----------



## AZtortMom

You never get what you deserve, thank God I don't [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


You Tiff. I love your description of Derek


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> You never get what you deserve, thank God I don't [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> 
> You Tiff. I love your description of Derek





Lol I liked it, too! And that's very true, Noel...


----------



## T33's Torts

Ikr? I get a lot more than I know I deserve.  

Here's a new vocab word of the week for ya Luke- 
NO.


I've got so much to do tonight. I need sleep... and bonus points.... I've got coffee, so credit it is.


----------



## Kerryann

Another day, another 2 am meeting for tomorrow.


----------



## T33's Torts

How did this morning's go?


----------



## AZtortMom

Woo hoo! For coffee! So here's some random news, they are moving me BACK to preload..because I'm too slow *eye roll* I'm ok with it because I'm getting a little tired of lugging heavy *** boxes out of trailers


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Ikr? I get a lot more than I know I deserve.
> 
> Here's a new vocab word of the week for ya Luke-
> NO.
> Hahaha will try that out. To bad I didn't use it before I agreed to run to hell and back during rush hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> Maybe I don't get what I deserve but I have really bad luck. My dad tells me if I didn't have bad luck I'd have none at all.
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> lugging heavy *** boxes out of trailers



This is what I do on Mondays and Tuesdays and sometimes Wednesdays.


----------



## AZtortMom

Fun isn't ?!


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep. When the guys show up (rarely) we can get done within an hour, and I get paid.


----------



## Ashes

Wow. Okay, so my tort just showed me a whole other side. Lol! I have been feeding spring greens until tonight - went to the grocery store and bought mustard greens. Put a bit in with him after his soak. He went around it without even sniffing at it, walked into his log for a few minutes, came back out and went in his water dish, got out and again walked past the mustard green, went to his cuttlebone and like, attacked it with his mouth, walked up to a fake plant and tried to eat it, then went back at his cuttlebone. So I put a spring green leaf in just to see - and he went straight for it and is eating the heck outta it. Lol!! It was just weird to see him so... wound up!

He was acting weird in his soak, though. Would NOT sit still - just kept trying to get out, almost desperately. I kept checking it - wasn't too hot or cold... No drinking, no pee or poo. I thought I had pumpkin but can't find it so will buy some tomorrow and feed it to him.


----------



## LoutheRussian

One thing I love about living in a small beach town is the fact that there is no traffic. Sure cities and towns have more to do but the traffic drives me batty


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## AZtortMom

Silly tort  I think they are sensing the change in the season. I was half expecting you to post he flashed you


----------



## Ashes

And now he's burrowing in a way different place. Odd, I tell ya.


----------



## T33's Torts

Floppi's cage flooded.
Poor bunny.




Bunny selfie? Yep.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm watching, â€œSid and Nancy". 
I forgot how much I missed the Pistols.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I used to have bunnies but I rehomed them because my one dog was going berserk just from their presence. I left an empty rodent cage near his crate once and he got so wound up he peed himself. He's *that* neurotic in regards to prey drive. Thankful he doesn't know the tortoise exists nor will he get the chance to. But as long as he's alive I can't keep small pets fully safe. Except the gerbils hidden in the laundry room...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> gerbils hidden in the laundry room...



Is that some new double speak the kids use today? LOL. SORRY, had to.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I feel a lat night writing session is coming on


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


I love moms house at night this time of year. Since there is a pond across the street I am being serenaded by hundreds of bullfrogs 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> gerbils hidden in the laundry room...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that some new double speak the kids use today? LOL. SORRY, had to.
Click to expand...


Hahahaha. That's too good. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## noah19

Holy Week is coming, means a good vacation will coming as well.


----------



## littleginsu

LoutheRussian said:


> I feel a lat night writing session is coming on
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> I love moms house at night this time of year. Since there is a pond across the street I am being serenaded by hundreds of bullfrogs
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian





That's funny. I lived in Austin for several years (man I miss it) and the first time my mom came to visit me, her flight landed at night and when we got to my apartment.. She was like, wtf is that deafing noise..?! Umm, frogs. We don't see much frog action in AZ, and I think the are toads around here, not sure tho. 

I would take frogs over sun spiders, scorpions, gigantic centipedes and all the other icky bugs we get around here any day!


----------



## LoutheRussian

littleginsu said:


> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel a lat night writing session is coming on
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> I love moms house at night this time of year. Since there is a pond across the street I am being serenaded by hundreds of bullfrogs
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny. I lived in Austin for several years (man I miss it) and the first time my mom came to visit me, her flight landed at night and when we got to my apartment.. She was like, wtf is that deafing noise..?! Umm, frogs. We don't see much frog action in AZ, and I think the are toads around here, not sure tho.
> 
> I would take frogs over sun spiders, scorpions, gigantic centipedes and all the other icky bugs we get around here any day!
Click to expand...




Haha that's funny. My cousin came to visit and we were "camping" in the yard and he asked me who would be mowing their yard that late at night. Total city boy


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## AZtortMom

*yawning* no Tiff this morning? That's good. She's getting some sleep


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


Didn't realize it was 4. Well that's ok. I'm up now anyways


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes

Good mornin!


----------



## LoutheRussian

I can't believe I'm up this early for absolutely no reason 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes

Haha I gotta go to work. :/


----------



## Jacqui

Another beautiful morning out there. I can't decide what I want to do today. Well I know what I WANT to do, but there are so many other things that I SHOULD do instead.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



AZtortMom said:


> *yawning* no Tiff this morning? That's good. She's getting some sleep



Close, I hung out at derek's. I did actually sleep pretty well though. I sleep better with him anyways.


I feel pretty well rested, actually. Its a nice change. 

My left eye hurts. Like if I had a black eye. I don't, but its feels like that every time I blink.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> *yawning* no Tiff this morning? That's good. She's getting some sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close, I hung out at derek's. I did actually sleep pretty well though. I sleep better with him anyways.
> 
> 
> I feel pretty well rested, actually. Its a nice change.
Click to expand...




Friend, boyfriend-ish, tortoise carrier, cactus deliver, ex- roommate, carpool buddy, etc.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning to you too Ken.


When you have pinkeye, it itches, not hurts, right? 
I can't tell if my eye is just bloodshot.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany,
What are you suggesting here? â€œI" don't get pink eye. I figure you need a mom to respond, not just a mutha.


----------



## T33's Torts

I texted my mom. If she's figured out text I should be getting a reply soon-ish.


I've self-prescribed some eyedrops. I don't think I've got pinleye.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

â€œStop rubbing your eye!!!"


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL. I got a LOT of this when I was little. Hell, I still get that all the time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just don't share the drops with anyone. Most folks use the corner of their eye as a guide for the drops and just keep re-infecting themselves.


----------



## T33's Torts

I always drop it onto mini vile first. Then dilute it. My eyes are really sensitive, and certain ones blur my vision. 

(Then I fall down a flight of stairs and spill coffee all over myself)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It is bad ju-ju to spill coffee. Just saying.


It is bad ju-ju to spill coffee. Just saying.


----------



## T33's Torts

Shhhhhhhhhh...


Stupid joke of the day: 

What's Forrest Gump's password?

1forrest1


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Shhhhhhhhhh...
> 
> 
> Stupid joke of the day:
> 
> What's Forrest Gump's password?
> 
> 1forrest1





Funny in a, well, stoopid way. I like it.


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> Shhhhhhhhhh...
> 
> 
> Stupid joke of the day:
> 
> What's Forrest Gump's password?
> 
> 1forrest1





That is cute  morning everyone


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Has everyone seen the poor Aldabra ad I reposted? The poor tyke needs to get in a new situation badly.


----------



## AZtortMom

I would love to take him, but randy is already freaking about how big my guys get


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Finally I've got an answer. 

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/art...ews-today-is-there-a-gene-for-procrastination


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Shhhhhhhhhh...
> 
> 
> Stupid joke of the day:
> 
> What's Forrest Gump's password?
> 
> 1forrest1





Oh I needed that laugh today. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Finally I've got an answer.
> 
> http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/art...ews-today-is-there-a-gene-for-procrastination



So I can blame my parent's for my slacking tendencies? 


My fingers bleeding.
Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That is my intention. And mine can't defend themselves.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its 78Â° in the house. :dodgy:
I got my electricity bill down to $50, and I really don't want to see it skyrocket.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow. I wonder what a $50 electric bill would look like. Everything up here is electric. Water heater to furnace. 2 wells. Other than me, there is no gas up here if you don't live in town. I was jazzed last month when it was less than $300! $50, $50,$50â€¦nope, still can't visualize it.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its only me here, I'm not home from 7-4, lights are off. Surprisingly, adding Tank's heater only added like $9.


----------



## Ashes

Little Dude doesn't like pumpkin. :/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. Just another example of what a wonderful wife Karen is. Here is a picture of what we call the front yard ;


While noticing how well the big kids keep their area well mowed, I had casually mentioned to Karen how cool it would be to put landscape timbers or the like around the lawn area and drop a big sulcata in their. I pointed out, that to the far right, I could put the heated house and it would be out of view. And she said, â€œOh yeah. That would be neat." That was six months or so ago. I mentioned that I'd still like to do it the other night, and bless her cowboy loving heart, she said, â€œI told you I thought it'd be neat." 
Did I score with this gal, or what?


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Its 78Â° in the house. :dodgy:
> I got my electricity bill down to $50, and I really don't want to see it skyrocket.



Ugh, mines $173 and that's too high for me. Lol. Lucky girl...




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. Just another example of what a wonderful wife Karen is. Here is a picture of what we call the front yard ;
> While noticing how well the big kids keep their area well mowed, I had casually mentioned to Karen how cool it would be to put landscape timbers or the like around the lawn area and drop a big sulcata in their. I pointed out, that to the far right, I could put the heated house and it would be out of view. And she said, â€œOh yeah. That would be neat." That was six months or so ago. I mentioned that I'd still like to do it the other night, and bless her cowboy loving heart, she said, â€œI told you I thought it'd be neat."
> Did I score with this gal, or what?



You sure did!! 




tffnytorts said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I've got an answer.
> 
> http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/art...ews-today-is-there-a-gene-for-procrastination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I can blame my parent's for my slacking tendencies?
> 
> 
> My fingers bleeding.
> Hahahahahahaha
Click to expand...




Why was your finger bleeding??


Where did Luke go? Helloooooo?? Are you hanging with the "cool kids" instead?


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashley, we ARE the cool kids! Duh! 

Ken, take into consideration that "neat" usually means the same as "That's an OK idea, why don't you do it? " or "Okay... maybe.. later..." 

Your yard looks great though! My front "yard" has been dug up, but I never got around to planting stuff in it. Oh well.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Ashley, we ARE the cool kids! Duh!
> 
> Ken, take into consideration that "neat" usually means the same as "That's an OK idea, why don't you do it? " or "Okay... maybe.. later..."
> 
> Your yard looks great though! My front "yard" has been dug up, but I never got around to planting stuff in it. Oh well.



Haha! We ARE the cool kids!  my yard is awful in this rental house I just moved into in February.. The driveway is new but the yard is so sunken compared, you can see the gravel UNDER the driveway concrete... And the grass is minimum. :/

This tort has to be going to the bathroom somewhere..... Almost 3 weeks and I haven't seen anything - that's not possible, is it? And since the pumpkin was shunned after a bite, guess I'll hope for the best.


----------



## T33's Torts

Is he eating a lot?


----------



## AZtortMom

You may have a little turd herder on your hands. Is he eating normally?


----------



## Kerryann

Two training session and one hacked site makes for a very long day. Oh one more day of this insane schedule.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kerryann said:


> Two training session and one hacked site makes for a very long day. Oh one more day of this insane schedule.



Yay! Almost over is a good thing


----------



## Ashes

He's eating well - however, he will only eat spring mix and fruit.. Fruit only gets fed every 3 days. And by turd herder we mean......? Lol.




Kerryann said:


> Two training session and one hacked site makes for a very long day. Oh one more day of this insane schedule.



Light at the end of tunnel!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Sometimes they eat their poop. 
*que eww-ing*


----------



## Ashes

Ugh I was hoping that was NOT what you meant. Lol. But... No pee either - is it possible my little'un just won't go in the soak? Ever??


----------



## T33's Torts

I know the only one of mine that doesn't pee or poop is the rescue, and she's an ill little thing. 

I have no ideas about RF's though. private message N2TORTS, because he'll know.


----------



## Ashes

Okay, thanks!


----------



## T33's Torts

No problem. 
I have only had sulcatas, Russians, and a boxie at one point.


Sounds like I'll be staying in Barb's backyard during summer.


----------



## tortnmutt

tffnytorts said:


> Shhhhhhhhhh...
> 
> 
> Stupid joke of the day:
> 
> What's Forrest Gump's password?
> 
> 1forrest1





hahahahahaha!!!!! I'm so stealing this!! Please and thank you!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tortnmutt said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhh...
> 
> 
> Stupid joke of the day:
> 
> What's Forrest Gump's password?
> 
> 1forrest1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahaha!!!!! I'm so stealing this!! Please and thank you!
Click to expand...




Go right ahead, and you're welcome!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. Just another example of what a wonderful wife Karen is. Here is a picture of what we call the front yard ;
> While noticing how well the big kids keep their area well mowed, I had casually mentioned to Karen how cool it would be to put landscape timbers or the like around the lawn area and drop a big sulcata in their. I pointed out, that to the far right, I could put the heated house and it would be out of view. And she said, â€œOh yeah. That would be neat." That was six months or so ago. I mentioned that I'd still like to do it the other night, and bless her cowboy loving heart, she said, â€œI told you I thought it'd be neat."
> Did I score with this gal, or what?


Winning!!



[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm reading this super chick-flicky book called The Fault In Our Starts by John Green, and I have to admit, its actually really cute.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Where did Luke go? Helloooooo?? Are you hanging with the "cool kids" instead? 
[/quote]
I'm here. I've just been pulled into my shell. Today has been a day of sitting alone by the creek in deep thought



[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


I've never hung out with the cool kids. They always laughed at me


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

I hate that creek. My shell was severed off a few years ago. 

However, I LOVE sitting alone in the living room, preferably in the dark... With food.


The cool kids never noticed my existence. Until I made friends with the popular boy, and then they laughed at me. 
Good times. Its more fun here.


----------



## LoutheRussian

You hate the creek? I love the sound of running water. However, alone I my living room with ice cream is good too  And I agree it his place is awesome. I like it here on the forum.


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

The sound of running water makes me happy, but after a while its annoying. 
I love the forum, I don't remember what I did before it. 
Have I mentioned its HOT here? Its still like 78Â° outside!


----------



## LoutheRussian

I try not to think about before the forum. I basically live on here now. I don't post on many threads but I will sit on here for hours reading 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

I do the same thing. I mostly post on this thread. 
So what have you been thinking about by the creek? By all means, don't answer if you don't want to, I'm good. I know I've been working on plans to make a new Russian area, you know, one that won't FREAKIN' FLOOD during the rainy season. My daddy's a carpenter, I can do better than that.


God I can't put that book down. 

Just an fyi, I'm SUPER obsessive. I can't do just a "little" of something. Doesn't work.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> Where did Luke go? Helloooooo?? Are you hanging with the "cool kids" instead?
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> I've never hung out with the cool kids. They always laughed at me
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian





Ummm, Luke, WE, all of us here, are the cool kids.


And as it turns out, I'll be heading towards Beaverton Saturday.


----------



## T33's Torts

Beaver-ton? 

Are there a ton of beavers? 
*slaps knee* LOL.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think it's short for a town built by beavers.


----------



## T33's Torts

That's logical. My city is a wannabe park of a bay.


----------



## Ashes

Haha, oh the conversation I missed last night...

Good morning, all!! 

Luke - why so deep in thought??


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## tortnmutt

I'm from utah, home of weird town names! Peoa, Tooele, Elmo, gusher, notown, paradise, oh I could go on forever!!


----------



## Ashes

Lol what's your name mutt?


----------



## Jacqui

I always liked the town named Peculiar.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Noel!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi miss Jacqui


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning all! 
I fell asleep on the couch last night. But you see- sleep is nice wherever you get it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Agreed! I didn't sleep well because Randy was flopping around like a fish out of water, grr!


----------



## tortnmutt

Kristin!  that whole state is peculiar. Hope everyone has a fantastic day! Looks like we might actually get sunshine in WA.


----------



## Jacqui

I just did an experiment, I took my laptop and my little internet connection box up to the top of the hill. This is where I go to make cell phone calls. At home, I get a single wavering in and out 3G bar... mostly it waves out.  As in it can do one action, then it looses connection. Signing in or posting or any Mod work is a royal pain in the butt and takes a lot (and I mean a lot) of time. Well guess what I have sitting up here in my van at the top of the hill... three bars and guess what type... 4G!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi, I'm tiffany.  

I haven't put up the chain lock I bought when i moved in... over a year ago. I guess its time to put it up, this was on my dresser. 




Woah! Awesome Jacqui!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

He is a man of honor, Tiffany.


----------



## Jacqui

Yep, would not want another one of those to appear.


----------



## Ashes

Lol omg tiff! Put the lock on!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm slightly concerned at how I can sleep through someone entering my house and leaving.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I'm slightly concerned at how I can sleep through someone entering my house and leaving.



That would bother me too.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I just did an experiment, I took my laptop and my little internet connection box up to the top of the hill. This is where I go to make cell phone calls. At home, I get a single wavering in and out 3G bar... mostly it waves out.  As in it can do one action, then it looses connection. Signing in or posting or any Mod work is a royal pain in the butt and takes a lot (and I mean a lot) of time. Well guess what I have sitting up here in my van at the top of the hill... three bars and guess what type... 4G!



Have you thought about using a booster or repeater?


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> I'm slightly concerned at how I can sleep through someone entering my house and leaving.



Um, I would be, too! Lol.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning all. Another beautiful say here on the farm. My step dad comes home his six week stay at the hospital. YAY!!! My brother and I are going to do some yard work and put some some angled flashing down so he can enter the door easier 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


Yesterday I was just going over things. Trying to make sense everything find some sort of self value and acceptance of things. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


Ken I couldn't agree more the people here are the cool kids and maybe I'm wrong but I feel like I fit in better here than just about anywhere else 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> Ken I couldn't agree more the people here are the cool kids and maybe I'm wrong but I feel like I fit in better here than just about anywhere else
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian



This in itself makes you one of the, â€œcool kids"!
Don't beat yourself up over your perception of others views of you. You are the only one who really knows you in your true heart of hearts. Yes, as humans, are social creatures, pack animals to a degree. We also, though, have opposable thumbs which allow us to alter our world and in doing so, expand our pack. We all here run together. For the common good of the whole. You, my friend, are part of that. Ok. Enough of that hippy sounding talk...it is gorgeous out today, huh? I've got to run to town today, but then the rest of the day will be spent outside here at the tortoise ranch.


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken I couldn't agree more the people here are the cool kids and maybe I'm wrong but I feel like I fit in better here than just about anywhere else
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This in itself makes you one of the, â€œcool kids"!
> Don't beat yourself up over your perception of others views of you. You are the only one who really knows you in your true heart of hearts. Yes, as humans, are social creatures, pack animals to a degree. We also, though, have opposable thumbs which allow us to alter our world and in doing so, expand our pack. We all here run together. For the common good of the whole. You, my friend, are part of that. Ok. Enough of that hippy sounding talk...it is gorgeous out today, huh? I've got to run to town today, but then the rest of the day will be spent outside here at the tortoise ranch.
Click to expand...


Well said, ken. And we ARE the cool kids. I have more interesting conversation here than I do with anyone around here. Lol. Nobody I know has a tort - nobody. 

I wish I had a tortoise ranch!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here is Baxter chilling with me and the russians this morning.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hey man hippy talk is alright. There would be a lot less anger a little more peace if everyone went the ways of hippy talk. And I too wish I had a tort ranch but for now my parents farm is just about perfect




[TURTLE]LoutheRussian





The pond isn't ours but it is directly across the street and a beautiful view from the front porch




[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes

I'm coming to live with you guys. Lol.


----------



## tortnmutt

LoutheRussian said:


> Hey man hippy talk is alright. There would be a lot less anger a little more peace if everyone went the ways of hippy talk. And I too wish I had a tort ranch but for now my parents farm is just about perfect
> 
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pond isn't ours but it is directly across the street and a beautiful view from the front porch
> 
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian





OMG so jealous!! Some day I'll have my own farm!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

littledude said:


> I'm coming to live with you guys. Lol.



Where we live is where the poets were talking about when they spoke of, â€œGods country".


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Luke, you've got some nice, old apple trees there. We, my friend, are lucky. We do live in a fat country. We've got volunteer apple and filbert trees in our woods. Blackberries everywhere, and our rivers and streams are still full of fish. Add to that all the game animals and we really are fortunate. With all the people born on this planet, think of the long shot odds of being born here.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Luke, you've got some nice, old apple trees there. We, my friend, are lucky. We do live in a fat country. We've got volunteer apple and filbert trees in our woods. Blackberries everywhere, and our rivers and streams are still full of fish. Add to that all the game animals and we really are fortunate. With all the people born on this planet, think of the long shot odds of being born here.


Ken you make an excellent point. I feel very fortunate to live in such a beautiful corner of the world. Often times I take for granted how lucky I am to have grown up here. 

Tortnmutt: My mom is famous for taking in people and letting them live in the extra space they have. And believe me they have plenty lol.






[TURTLE]LoutheRussian




Cowboy_Ken said:


> littledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming to live with you guys. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where we live is where the poets were talking about when they spoke of, â€œGods country".
Click to expand...


I am far from religious but the poets described these valleys perfectly. When the sky is blue and sun shines down there is no place like it


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

I had a mental break down today because my favorite character in my book died. Stupid author.


In Los Angeles we have lovely smog and concrete front yards.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> I had a mental break down today because my favorite character in my book died. Stupid author.
> 
> 
> In Los Angeles we have lovely smog and concrete front yards.





Don't read the a song of fire and ice series then because the author kills all he characters you get attached too


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

I never usually read, so no problems there.  

I can't tell yet (even though I'm almost done) whether or not I hate or love the book.


What I've learned from this book is that people are grenades set to blow up people who are close to them. We are designed to die. The moment we are born we start dying. We become close to people, why? We tend to love the people that allow us to become close to, even though deep inside we know all we're doing is setting either ourselves or the other person up for bombing. We help trigger their internal time bomb. We don't love people because we love them, we love them in hopes of leaving a mark, a scar on earth. A twinkle of hope that we won't be forgotten. We are meant to hurt others, for our benefit. 

People are horrible creatures.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> I had a mental break down today because my favorite character in my book died. Stupid author.
> 
> 
> In Los Angeles we have lovely smog and concrete front yards.





Those books, I tell ya! Get ya every time. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

I can't wait for Friday.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> I never usually read, so no problems there.
> 
> I can't tell yet (even though I'm almost done) whether or not I hate or love the book.
> 
> 
> What I've learned from this book is that people are grenades set to blow up people who are close to them. We are designed to die. The moment we are born we start dying. We become close to people, why? We tend to love the people that allow us to become close to, even though deep inside we know all we're doing is setting either ourselves or the other person up for bombing. We help trigger their internal time bomb. We don't love people because we love them, we love them in hopes of leaving a mark, a scar on earth. A twinkle of hope that we won't be forgotten. We are meant to hurt others, for our benefit.
> 
> People are horrible creatures.





Omg that's wicked depressing. Stop sharing. Haha.


----------



## T33's Torts

I've never been known as a real upbeat person. 

Anywho, I made a chopped salad for the little baby rescue sully. She is now eating it in her soak.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Luke, you've got some nice, old apple trees there. We, my friend, are lucky. We do live in a fat country. We've got volunteer apple and filbert trees in our woods. Blackberries everywhere, and our rivers and streams are still full of fish. Add to that all the game animals and we really are fortunate. With all the people born on this planet, think of the long shot odds of being born here.



What is a filbert tree?




tffnytorts said:


> I can't wait for Friday.



Me too after tomorrow I get to sleep.
So daily I have been getting up at 3 am or earlier. Yesterday I had two training sessions, had a site hacked, and ummm had to make a call on an app to take it offline for an upgrade. ugh.. 
This morning I woke up and had to reschedule the training at 3 am which would make you think I got to sleep.. no I had to try to get the system ready for the 10 am training.. well and that didn't happen so at 8:30 I had an ugly meeting. Oh I went outside in my bath towel and called ozzie out of his name for being a so stubborn and not listening. 
I went into the office and got all excited about data visualizations. 
Ahh it's so good to be home with my animals.


----------



## T33's Torts

Tomorrow is my "early" day, so I get to be home at 1, instead of 3. 
I've come to realize I'm an insensitive person.


----------



## Ashes

Okay first, Kerry that just sucks. 

Tiffany - if you love your babies there as much as I see, you are not insensitive. Lol. Why do you feel like you are?!

And tomorrow... I work til 530... But it's my FRIDAY!! Off til Monday and need it!!!! It's been a very rough last week....


----------



## T33's Torts

I know I'm insensitive. Its just me. I'm perfectly fine with it too. 
In little ways like making a rude comment to someone talking about something serious. Part of it is being careless.


----------



## Ashes

Ah, the "say whatever comes out of my mouth without thinking or caring"? That's okay - it's quite needed in some cases.


----------



## T33's Torts

Sort of. Its complicated. I make myself seem very a**hole-ish.


----------



## Ashes

Well be yourself - if someone doesn't like it, show em the door.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> What is a filbert tree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hazelnut.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ashes

I get home and my fiancÃ© tells me he turned off the mister in dudes home... There's a puddle on the substrate... Hmm.... Gotta dry it out some now.... The humidity has been great! Now it's down to 62 since we turned it off..

Oh stupid question - I only feed my beloved baby once a day..... Is that right??


----------



## T33's Torts

That's what I do.


----------



## AZtortMom

It seems like my beasts are always eating. I put food in their indoor enclosure at night, and they are grazing most of the time when they are outside. Walking eating machines


----------



## Ashes

Wow, Noel - I read another word besides "beasts" and was sooo confused... Lmao!


----------



## AZtortMom

Welcome to my brain..


----------



## tortnmutt

Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luke, you've got some nice, old apple trees there. We, my friend, are lucky. We do live in a fat country. We've got volunteer apple and filbert trees in our woods. Blackberries everywhere, and our rivers and streams are still full of fish. Add to that all the game animals and we really are fortunate. With all the people born on this planet, think of the long shot odds of being born here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is a filbert tree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for Friday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too after tomorrow I get to sleep.
> So daily I have been getting up at 3 am or earlier. Yesterday I had two training sessions, had a site hacked, and ummm had to make a call on an app to take it offline for an upgrade. ugh..
> This morning I woke up and had to reschedule the training at 3 am which would make you think I got to sleep.. no I had to try to get the system ready for the 10 am training.. well and that didn't happen so at 8:30 I had an ugly meeting. Oh I went outside in my bath towel and called ozzie out of his name for being a so stubborn and not listening.
> I went into the office and got all excited about data visualizations.
> Ahh it's so good to be home with my animals.
Click to expand...



Haha glad I'm not the only one that gets a little giddy about data charts... (Nerd moment) 
Haha


----------



## T33's Torts

Yes- Noel's breast are always eating.


Welcome back Kristin!


----------



## AZtortMom

!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm so glad my mom won't see this thread. 

"So what do you do on that forum?" 
"You know... talk about breasts...that eat..."


----------



## Ashes

Lol. "You mean you don't talk about tortoises on a tortoise forum?"


----------



## tortnmutt

Haha I've been at work and my phone buzzes when someone comments on here (gotta turn that off) and the kids (I'm a teacher) were giving me crap because they thought it was Facebook notifications. One said I needed an intervention.


----------



## AZtortMom

I think Randy would be bored to tears. He gets a glazed look when I talk too much about the beasts




littledude said:


> Lol. "You mean you don't talk about tortoises on a tortoise forum?"



I know right?!?!


----------



## Kerryann

tortnmutt said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luke, you've got some nice, old apple trees there. We, my friend, are lucky. We do live in a fat country. We've got volunteer apple and filbert trees in our woods. Blackberries everywhere, and our rivers and streams are still full of fish. Add to that all the game animals and we really are fortunate. With all the people born on this planet, think of the long shot odds of being born here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is a filbert tree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for Friday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too after tomorrow I get to sleep.
> So daily I have been getting up at 3 am or earlier. Yesterday I had two training sessions, had a site hacked, and ummm had to make a call on an app to take it offline for an upgrade. ugh..
> This morning I woke up and had to reschedule the training at 3 am which would make you think I got to sleep.. no I had to try to get the system ready for the 10 am training.. well and that didn't happen so at 8:30 I had an ugly meeting. Oh I went outside in my bath towel and called ozzie out of his name for being a so stubborn and not listening.
> I went into the office and got all excited about data visualizations.
> Ahh it's so good to be home with my animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha glad I'm not the only one that gets a little giddy about data charts... (Nerd moment)
> Haha
Click to expand...




ohh a kindred spirit


----------



## Ashes

tortnmutt said:


> Haha I've been at work and my phone buzzes when someone comments on here (gotta turn that off) and the kids (I'm a teacher) were giving me crap because they thought it was Facebook notifications. One said I needed an intervention.



Haha! I completely silence mine at work since I'm technically not allowed to have my phone on me - don't need them hearing it buzz in my bra and ask my why my chest is vibrating... Lol!


----------



## T33's Torts

What grade do you teach? 
My aunt's a highschool teacher, and I was a TA for a while.


----------



## tortnmutt

K-6 special education.


----------



## AZtortMom

littledude said:


> tortnmutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I've been at work and my phone buzzes when someone comments on here (gotta turn that off) and the kids (I'm a teacher) were giving me crap because they thought it was Facebook notifications. One said I needed an intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! I completely silence mine at work since I'm technically not allowed to have my phone on me - don't need them hearing it buzz in my bra and ask my why my chest is vibrating... Lol!
Click to expand...


There's a really bad joke there


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



littledude said:


> buzz in my bra



You actually stick your phone in your bra? People don't find it weird your chest looks rectangular?


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> I think Randy would be bored to tears. He gets a glazed look when I talk too much about the beasts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. "You mean you don't talk about tortoises on a tortoise forum?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right?!?!
Click to expand...




Haha!! Mine just gives me the stop talking look... He says I go overboard.  oh well.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> What is a filbert tree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hazelnut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got a good recipe for acorn flour. I wonder if you could make hazelnut flour too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> littledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> buzz in my bra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually stick your phone in your bra? People don't find it weird your chest looks rectangular?
Click to expand...


Haha!! It's off to the side, yes!! And I wear a loose enough top so you can't see the rectangular shape unless you are like, reeeeeally looking. There is,um, enough there to, um, cover the rectangle. Lol.


----------



## tortnmutt

Haha glad I'm not the only one that does that. I couldn't find my phone once so I had another teacher call me and one was helping listen because it was on vibrate. Well it was in my bra, and she's like "um your boob is buzzing".


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't know I could get used to that! Plus I have a big *ss Samsung.


----------



## Ashes

Haha! Glad I'm not the only one either!! And I have an iPhone 5s - it's not huge like the galaxy note 3 I WAS gonna get - I wouldn't have been able to hide that one. Lol.


----------



## tortnmutt

I have an iPhone. Can't even tell. Lol lets just say there's plenty of hiding room. I may or may not have taken flasks to concerts in my cleavage.


----------



## Ashes

tortnmutt said:


> I have an iPhone. Can't even tell. Lol lets just say there's plenty of hiding room. I may or may not have taken flasks to concerts in my cleavage.



Lmao! Oh, how we would get along!!


----------



## tortnmutt

No need for a purse either. Lipgloss? Got it. Credit cards and cash? Check and check. Key. Somewhere.


----------



## T33's Torts

I could SO not pull that off! But I used to string my phone to my shoes when we went bar hopping (is that what its called). I'm the drunk that puts down my stuff and just leaves it.


----------



## Ashes

tortnmutt said:


> No need for a purse either. Lipgloss? Got it. Credit cards and cash? Check and check. Key. Somewhere.



Hahahahahahaha!!! Love it!


----------



## tortnmutt

Wtf?! Your SHOE?!?! Please tell me there's photos somewhere.


----------



## AZtortMom

*LMAO* I love how this thread has gone to boobies   instead of poop! *wiping tears from eyes*


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> I could SO not pull that off! But I used to string my phone to my shoes when we went bar hopping (is that what its called). I'm the drunk that puts down my stuff and just leaves it.



Oh goodness!! Wait - how the hell do you string your phone to your shoes?!


----------



## AZtortMom

tortnmutt said:


> Wtf?! Your SHOE?!?! Please tell me there's photos somewhere.



I would love to see that pic!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tortnmutt said:


> Wtf?! Your SHOE?!?! Please tell me there's photos somewhere.



Unfortunately, I was WAYYY too drunk to take pictures! 
I looped the case (theres a hole in the side) to the strap.


----------



## Ashes

tortnmutt said:


> Wtf?! Your SHOE?!?! Please tell me there's photos somewhere.



Right?!?!


----------



## Kerryann

littledude said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> buzz in my bra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually stick your phone in your bra? People don't find it weird your chest looks rectangular?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha!! It's off to the side, yes!! And I wear a loose enough top so you can't see the rectangular shape unless you are like, reeeeeally looking. There is,um, enough there to, um, cover the rectangle. Lol.
Click to expand...


I am not even lying about this but you shouldn't do that. One of the projects for big data was related to the new emergence in breast cancer in younger women and the linkage to cell phones being carried in bras. It sounds fake or crazy but it's not. 
http://www.cbn.com/cbnnews/healthscience/2013/December/Cancer-Alert-Make-Your-Bra-a-No-Phone-Zone/
Even Dr Oz agrees which means it has to be true
http://www.examiner.com/article/dr-...ell-phone-your-bra-boosts-breast-cancer-risks


----------



## tortnmutt

littledude said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could SO not pull that off! But I used to string my phone to my shoes when we went bar hopping (is that what its called). I'm the drunk that puts down my stuff and just leaves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goodness!! Wait - how the hell do you string your phone to your shoes?!
Click to expand...


Hold up guys!!! My phone is ringing but I can't untie it from my shoe!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

There's some SUPER unflattering pictures of our bar-hops, but lets not look at those.


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> littledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> buzz in my bra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually stick your phone in your bra? People don't find it weird your chest looks rectangular?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha!! It's off to the side, yes!! And I wear a loose enough top so you can't see the rectangular shape unless you are like, reeeeeally looking. There is,um, enough there to, um, cover the rectangle. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not even lying about this but you shouldn't do that. One of the projects for big data was related to the new emergence in breast cancer in younger women and the linkage to cell phones being carried in bras. It sounds fake or crazy but it's not.
> http://www.cbn.com/cbnnews/healthscience/2013/December/Cancer-Alert-Make-Your-Bra-a-No-Phone-Zone/
> Even Dr Oz agrees which means it has to be true
> http://www.examiner.com/article/dr-...ell-phone-your-bra-boosts-breast-cancer-risks
Click to expand...


OMG! Thank goodness I now only put it in there to transfer it from my locker to the coat on the back of my chair now! No bra phone! Do you see that Kristin?! Don't do it! That's scary if it's actually the cause...




tffnytorts said:


> There's some SUPER unflattering pictures of our bar-hops, but lets not look at those.



Oh, but let's look!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tortnmutt said:


> littledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could SO not pull that off! But I used to string my phone to my shoes when we went bar hopping (is that what its called). I'm the drunk that puts down my stuff and just leaves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goodness!! Wait - how the hell do you string your phone to your shoes?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hold up guys!!! My phone is ringing but I can't untie it from my shoe!!!
Click to expand...


 Probably too drunk to untie the clasp anyways!


----------



## Ashes

Hold up guys!!! My phone is ringing but I can't untie it from my shoe!!!



Lmao!


----------



## tortnmutt

littledude said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> buzz in my bra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually stick your phone in your bra? People don't find it weird your chest looks rectangular?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha!! It's off to the side, yes!! And I wear a loose enough top so you can't see the rectangular shape unless you are like, reeeeeally looking. There is,um, enough there to, um, cover the rectangle. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not even lying about this but you shouldn't do that. One of the projects for big data was related to the new emergence in breast cancer in younger women and the linkage to cell phones being carried in bras. It sounds fake or crazy but it's not.
> http://www.cbn.com/cbnnews/healthscience/2013/December/Cancer-Alert-Make-Your-Bra-a-No-Phone-Zone/
> Even Dr Oz agrees which means it has to be true
> http://www.examiner.com/article/dr-...ell-phone-your-bra-boosts-breast-cancer-risks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG! Thank goodness I now only put it in there to transfer it from my locker to the coat on the back of my chair now! No bra phone! Do you see that Kristin?! Don't do it! That's scary if it's actually the cause...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen things about that. I'm much better than I used to be... Does that mean I'm going to get butt cheek cancer too because I put it in my back pocket?
Click to expand...


----------



## Ashes

:-o that's where mine lives the rest of the time. Ugh. Now what?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tortnmutt said:


> littledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> buzz in my bra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually stick your phone in your bra? People don't find it weird your chest looks rectangular?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha!! It's off to the side, yes!! And I wear a loose enough top so you can't see the rectangular shape unless you are like, reeeeeally looking. There is,um, enough there to, um, cover the rectangle. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not even lying about this but you shouldn't do that. One of the projects for big data was related to the new emergence in breast cancer in younger women and the linkage to cell phones being carried in bras. It sounds fake or crazy but it's not.
> http://www.cbn.com/cbnnews/healthscience/2013/December/Cancer-Alert-Make-Your-Bra-a-No-Phone-Zone/
> Even Dr Oz agrees which means it has to be true
> http://www.examiner.com/article/dr-...ell-phone-your-bra-boosts-breast-cancer-risks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG! Thank goodness I now only put it in there to transfer it from my locker to the coat on the back of my chair now! No bra phone! Do you see that Kristin?! Don't do it! That's scary if it's actually the cause...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen things about that. I'm much better than I used to be... Does that mean I'm going to get butt cheek cancer too because I put it in my back pocket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to make that change too.
Click to expand...


----------



## T33's Torts

I haven't dressed up decently (out of a sweatshirt and converse) since Christmas, and I'm damn happy with it.


----------



## tortnmutt

Ha! The last time I dressed up, dressed up (wear a dress) was a year ago when I graduated from college.


----------



## Ashes

I looked nice for Xmas. Aside from that? Nah. I'm a jeans and hoodie girl. I haven't worn a dress (unless I've been in a wedding) since I was a kid.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tortnmutt said:


> Ha! The last time I dressed up, dressed up (wear a dress) was a year ago when I graduated from college.



I wore a skirt, blouse and blazer yesterday. Tomorrow I'm wearing a red dress to close out user acceptance testing round one. Holla  today I wore jeans and it was fantastic.


----------



## tortnmutt

I really have no reason to dress up. I'm not really the kind of girly girly to wear dresses unless I have to. There are rare occasions when I just really want to, but have nowhere to go. Lol.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tortnmutt said:


> I really have no reason to dress up. I'm not really the kind of girly girly to wear dresses unless I have to. There are rare occasions when I just really want to, but have nowhere to go. Lol.



I dress up for work and I hate dress pants. Plus in the summer skirts and dresses are kin to sneaky shorts.


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't own an everyday dress. Only my black funeral one. Mon- Fri I wear jeans and a decent shirt under a hoodie. Nothing special.


----------



## Ashes

I don't own a dress. I own one skirt and I love it (floor length white, kinda hippy-ish)...


----------



## T33's Torts

I can't wear a skirt, they bother me. And those maxi-skirts, I could wear some as a strapless dress if I wanted. I'm 5'2", and clearly they aren't made for ""vertically impaired"" people.


Some days I just want to chop off my hair. 

I wanted to try no-heat curls, so I had to air dry my hair. I wrapped it all into a towel and let it hang down my back. 

20 minutes later my back is soaked.


----------



## tortnmutt

Haha I think we lost all the guys in the girl talk.. Well the only guys I see post on here regularly are Ken and Luke. Haha


----------



## Ashes

I think you're right. Guys, where are ya?? Haha! And I was gonna chop my hair off (is halfway down my back), then I got engaged and wanna save it for the wedding... Lol.


Vertically impaired....... Lmao.


----------



## T33's Torts

Shhhh... Let me go grab some bacon. It should lure Ken in.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Goodness I don't check the forum for a couple hours and suddenly I'm 70 posts behind. 

Good evening everyone. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes

Luke's back!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey! We got one! 
 
The recap for the last pages is: 
-Eating breasts
-*sshole-ness
-bored spouses
-phones in bras
-phones tied to shoes
-maxi skirts

Nothing real important.


----------



## Ashes

And:

*vertically challenged


----------



## LoutheRussian

Thanks for the recap. How is everyone this evening? Beautiful night at the beach. So so so beautiful.


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm doing as well as I usually do. Better, actually. 
I do expect more sleep tonight, being that the house isn't at the temperature of the sun.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I think it a good night for a walk on the beach and then a bowl of ice cream and netflix


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

Walks on the beach are better with a dog and a fishing pole. 

There's a spot I used to go in Long Beach-ish, where there's MILLIONS of sandcrabs. Free bait! Its all catch and release, though, down there.


I feel like a going for an ice cold late night swim. Whatever, AC- on.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Haha it's far too cold here for a polar bear swim. I prefer I be at home with Lou and my snuggy


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. I'm here. It was the lure of easy bacon that got me. Let's see...
I've never worn a skirt, don't know that I'd like to,
Talking breasts? There was a seventies â€œR" comedy that wasn't totally like that but close.
Cutting your hair? I had hair at one time down to my rear. I was drinking with a friend one night who sported a shaved head and I said to him, â€œKyle, I've always wanted a shaved head, but I'm afraid I'd look like a dork if I did." Kyle looked at me and said, â€œLike you look real cool now, Ken?" That's all it took. I went home and said girls let's shave my head. They took pictures.
I keep my phone in my shirt pocket. My phone is always on vibrate/silent. When Karen sends me a text message, it's a heartbeat. I feel a heartbeat over my heart when my honey texts me...Awwww.
So, did I get caught up?


----------



## tortnmutt

It was indeed a great evening for a walk! The mutt and I were out for a few hours. 

So if men keep their phones in a breast pocket, that's kind of like a bra, right?... Are they going to get breast cancer?! So not fair. 

Hell breast cancer. *** cancer. We're doomed either way.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

From what I've seen on the internet machine, men's breast cancer is real and often misdiagnosed. 
And Luke, as far as religiousness goes, I stopped watching Duck Dynasty because they got too preachy for me. Heck fire man, you figure it out. I'm a cowboy hat wearing, meat eating, Buddhist. The only religion to not go to war to convert others to their way of thinking...


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> From what I've seen on the internet machine, men's breast cancer is real and often misdiagnosed.
> And Luke, as far as religiousness goes, I stopped watching Duck Dynasty because they got too preachy for me. Heck fire man, you figure it out. I'm a cowboy hat wearing, meat eating, Buddhist. The only religion to not go to war to convert others to their way of thinking...


I believe to each their own but after reading and studying the bible and the things that happen in this world I can't believe that god exists. Anyways this isn't the place to talk religions. I'm happy to in a private setting but not on the forum. 

My phone is 50/50 noise or silent. Probably a little more silent because my phone annoys me. 

Cancer sucks. My mom and step dad have both beaten cancer. F that S it's messed up I hate cancer.

Ken the heartbeat over year heart is very sweet but what can I say I'm a romantic. I especially like to write.
I rarely share it and those I write it for rarely see it. 

Lastly I love bacon and zombie movies. I want it noted that I liked zombies and always have long before it was "cool" and the hipsters took it over. Damn hipsters always ruin a good thing



[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

Good.. um.. Morning. 
I have achieved fixing a broken plumbing system, and an old lamp. WOOHOO


----------



## Ashes

Mornin. I'm struggling to get outta bed.... Gotta work in an hour... Lol.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


How are you lovely ladies this morning?


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm dire need of coffee!


----------



## Ashes

Good morning, Luke! First cup of coffee down... How's yours coming, Tiffany?? How are you this fine morning, like?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning ladies *waves*


Hi Luke


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning Noel! Any big plans today?


Look what bloomed!


Now if you could only smell through the 'net. 
Few more days and this will be tortoise food!


----------



## LoutheRussian

I haven't had any coffee yet been having a lovely chat with a friend of mine. We've been venting lol. But now I've got coffee on the brain. And what to eat for breakfast.... What are everyone's plans for the
Day


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

Not fall asleep before 1.


Couldn't find my coffee mug, so I improvised.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Coffee time




[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm going to try and raise a baby mouse. Just for the hell of it.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> I'm going to try and raise a baby mouse. Just for the hell of it.



What the... Lol for some reason that reminds me of a dog I used to have that would catch mice and take them to the yard and play with them


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

The pet store down the street has feeder mice that often has pinkies or fuzzies. Perfect for feeding my baby toads, but also good for raising. I raised baby hamsters by hand when I was growing up, so a mouse will be easy.


----------



## Ashes

Plans? Work... supper... That's about it. Lol. What're your plans, Luke? Raiders fan, are we?

Raisin' baby mice to breed and feed to your frogs? Or just the one for the hell of it? And when it comes to coffee - it goes in what you can find, mug or not! Lol.

Morning Noel!

Do we need to bring the bacon back out for Ken this morning?


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken is probably going about and waiting for his Pancake to lay eggs somewhere. 
Its spring, and its possible he's recording tortoise porn. 

Probably only one. Just for fun. Then he'll be toad food.


----------



## Ashes

Plans? Work... supper... That's about it. Lol. What're your plans, Luke? Raiders fan, are we?

Raisin' baby mice to breed and feed to your frogs? Or just the one for the hell of it? And when it comes to coffee - it goes in what you can find, mug or not! Lol.

Morning Noel!

Do we need to bring the bacon back out for Ken this morning? 


Bah! Not sure why that ^^ posted twice!


----------



## T33's Torts

That happens sometimes.


----------



## Jacqui

Yesterday it was several cans of dead weeds, vines, yard junk and putting down 7 bags of mulch. Today, after the laundry which is washing as I type is done it's.... more yard work including another 7 bags of mulch.  I also have some plants (like daylilies) to plant. Need to spend some time in the leopard zone too. Already got all the trash out for the trashman and the two sets of dogs walked.

I had McDonald's pancakes for breakfast. No coffee here. Love the smell, but hate the taste.


----------



## LoutheRussian

littledude said:


> Plans? Work... supper... That's about it. Lol. What're your plans, Luke? Raiders fan, are we?
> 
> Win lose or tie Raiders fan till I die!!
> Plans? I live at the beach. We don't make plans lol. Actually I'm taking Anna home soon then taking my truck to the shop to get the breaks and rotors replaced then to the bank to pay my credit card and then I dunno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Jacqui

Brakes and rotors are some of the things I just had done to my pickup.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> Brakes and rotors are some of the things I just had done to my pickup.



My poor truck needs some love



[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## AZtortMom

Nice flower Tiff 
Had my tea this morning at 230am.. My big plans is to get through this ugly traffic jam after work. There must be a bad accident. I hope everyone is ok.

Love coffee but it gives me bad headaches..


----------



## Jacqui

My truck set parked for quite awhile waiting for me to afford to give it some love.  Nice to have it among the working class again.

Only good thing Noel is atleast you were not part of the accident.


----------



## AZtortMom

Very true Jacqui 
I'm at the very rare spot with my jeep where she doesn't need anything done to her *knocking on head*


----------



## Jacqui

Nothing like tempting fate with that comment.


----------



## AZtortMom

No kidding right?!


----------



## tortnmutt

LoutheRussian said:


> I haven't had any coffee yet been having a lovely chat with a friend of mine. We've been venting lol. But now I've got coffee on the brain. And what to eat for breakfast.... What are everyone's plans for the
> Day
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian



A little late to chime in.. 3 cups of coffee on board at 5 am. My plans for the day are to not get kicked, hit, bit, or pinched by my lovely monster. I still love my job!! And enjoying the sunshine!! That's a must for sure. Hope everyone is having a great day!!


----------



## LoutheRussian

tortnmutt said:


> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had any coffee yet been having a lovely chat with a friend of mine. We've been venting lol. But now I've got coffee on the brain. And what to eat for breakfast.... What are everyone's plans for the
> Day
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little late to chime in.. 3 cups of coffee on board at 5 am. My plans for the day are to not get kicked, hit, bit, or pinched by my lovely monster. I still love my job!! And enjoying the sunshine!! That's a must for sure. Hope everyone is having a great day!!
Click to expand...


Your lovely monster?? I only had one cup but I put chocolate syrup in it and it was soooo good


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes

I'm sorry - you put what in your coffee?!


----------



## tortnmutt

LoutheRussian said:


> tortnmutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had any coffee yet been having a lovely chat with a friend of mine. We've been venting lol. But now I've got coffee on the brain. And what to eat for breakfast.... What are everyone's plans for the
> Day
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little late to chime in.. 3 cups of coffee on board at 5 am. My plans for the day are to not get kicked, hit, bit, or pinched by my lovely monster. I still love my job!! And enjoying the sunshine!! That's a must for sure. Hope everyone is having a great day!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lovely monster?? I only had one cup but I put chocolate syrup in it and it was soooo good
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
Click to expand...


My student that's having a wee bit of a rough time right now. They're monsters but I mean that lovingly.  if everyone keeps their cool we're going outside to play with bubbles. Fun thing about being a teacher is you never really have to grow up.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hey all. Beautiful 85 degree weather! Too bad I have to work!!


Aldo, anyone know what these weeds are and if they are safe?


----------



## AZtortMom

tortnmutt said:


> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortnmutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had any coffee yet been having a lovely chat with a friend of mine. We've been venting lol. But now I've got coffee on the brain. And what to eat for breakfast.... What are everyone's plans for the
> Day
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little late to chime in.. 3 cups of coffee on board at 5 am. My plans for the day are to not get kicked, hit, bit, or pinched by my lovely monster. I still love my job!! And enjoying the sunshine!! That's a must for sure. Hope everyone is having a great day!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lovely monster?? I only had one cup but I put chocolate syrup in it and it was soooo good
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My student that's having a wee bit of a rough time right now. They're monsters but I mean that lovingly.  if everyone keeps their cool we're going outside to play with bubbles. Fun thing about being a teacher is you never really have to grow up.
Click to expand...


Hey I'm keeping my cool, can I go outside and play with bubbles??


----------



## Ashes

I second that!


And sorry tortoisetime - I'm not good with plants. Yvonne knows tons, though, I heard... Wish it was 85 degrees here!!


----------



## tortnmutt

Yes bubbles for all!! I have some pretty awesome bubble wands too!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Welcome back Isaiah! Haven't heard from you in like... DAYS! 

Luke, who's Anna? Your truck?


I find it a bit interesting that our local highschool now offers childcare.


----------



## Ashes

Is tortoisetime Isaiah?? And yeah - who's Anna, Luke?? 


Child care for the teachers or students??


----------



## T33's Torts

Sounds like student's kids. 

Yes, his name is Isaiah. I'm assuming Anna is his car.


----------



## AZtortMom

So I'm not the only one who has a name for my vehicle


----------



## Ashes

Thanks Tiffany.  

I don't have a name for my car...


----------



## T33's Torts

No problem. Neither do I. 
Although I might have to start..


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hahaha no Anna is not my truck. She is a friend. She came over last night and we hung out and b.s.ed most of the night. She's a pretty cool chick. My truck is Courtney. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian




littledude said:


> I'm sorry - you put what in your coffee?!



I added Chocolate syrup. Makes it taste Nom Nom Nom


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian




tffnytorts said:


> Welcome back Isaiah! Haven't heard from you in like... DAYS!
> 
> Luke, who's Anna? Your truck?
> 
> 
> I find it a bit interesting that our local highschool now offers childcare.





My high school had child care before I graduated in 05'


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

I never grasped the concept of naming cars. If I would, mine has the aura of a "John".


----------



## Ashes

Oh my. I might have to try the chocolate syrup...... Might be too much sugar. Don't need the shakes - bad enough from the coffee. Lol.

A "friend,"huh? 

What shall we name our cars, tiff??


----------



## AZtortMom

Nice  my Jeep is called Gwen


----------



## Ashes

Oh my. I might have to try the chocolate syrup...... Might be too much sugar. Don't need the shakes - bad enough from the coffee. Lol.

A "friend,"huh? 

What shall we name our cars, tiff??


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm going with John for mine.


----------



## Ashes

Ugh, my phone keeps posting twice today. :/ sorry peeps. 

My car just..... doesn't.... I just can't come up with a name. Nothing pops out. Lol. 

I graduated in 03 and our high school didn't have child care..... We did for some select parents as a class so kids could learn to take care of kids... But nothing else... 

And hello Isaiah! I'm Ashley. New to the forum but love the chit chat here and information elsewhere! 


Gwen. John. I like em!


Courtney is good, too.


----------



## LoutheRussian

littledude said:


> Oh my. I might have to try the chocolate syrup...... Might be too much sugar. Don't need the shakes - bad enough from the coffee. Lol.
> 
> A "friend,"huh?
> 
> What shall we name our cars, tiff??



Today was the first time I tried the syrup idea. And it was good. 

And yes she is just a friend. Don't get me wrong she is very beautiful and a sweet girl but she will never be more than a friend. And I'm fine with that. I don't want anything more than that. It would be weird if it was more.


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes

Haha. I have a few guy friends like that. They're just like brothers - anything more would just be weird. 


And I was just givin' ya crap.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Courtney is good, too.
[/quote]

Oh I see Courtney is just a side note




[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## tortnmutt

tffnytorts said:


> I find it a bit interesting that our local highschool now offers childcare.



My high school had a day care where high school students "worked" during certain periods. They had to take like child growth and development classes to be able to work in there. It was set up so that when students graduated they would be qualified in a field to work in. 

Here in WA the seniors have to do projects in an area they'd like to work in. I have a senior volunteering in my classroom because she wants to go into special education. I made her sit down and interview just like I would for any of my other aids. In such a small community it's the only way these kids get experience.


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Courtney is good, too.



Oh I see Courtney is just a side note




[TURTLE]LoutheRussian
[/quote]

Haha, not at all! Just an afterthought I forgot to put in the main body. I love the name Courtney!


----------



## LoutheRussian

littledude said:


> Haha. I have a few guy friends like that. They're just like brothers - anything more would just be weird.
> 
> 
> And I was just givin' ya crap.





Anna is my Ex's best friend. Last night was the first time we've hung out just us. It was fun. I got to get to know her and she got to get to know me without third party interference. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Jacqui

Are the children from the community or children of the students?


My current truck is Freedom. Of course when it's acting up it becomes Baby and when it breaks down it becomes D**mmit. I have had Charlie, Charlina, and George.


----------



## tortnmutt

Jacqui said:


> Are the children from the community or children of the students?



haha at my high school it was both and some faculty brought their kids. I think majority were student's kids though. My high school had close to 3,000 kids.


----------



## T33's Torts

I was giving my dad sh*t today because he came over and gave all the tortoises a BUNCH of romaine. I'm talking as much as they could eat. Tank got over a head. 
Usually, this is a "Thanks for the thought, but next time.." but this IS the next time. The 3rd next time, to be exact.


----------



## Jacqui

I am never sure if having onsite daycare encourages kids to have kids or not. Nice if it keeps them from dropping out.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I want kids one day. The last two women I've dated had a kid or kids and it just made me want one of my own. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't know about offspring. 


It'd be a lot of pressure on them knowing their Mommy was the ultimate daughter.


----------



## tortnmutt

Jacqui said:


> I am never sure if having onsite daycare encourages kids to have kids or not. Nice if it keeps them from dropping out.



The way it was set up was to keep them in school. The childcare was free if they kept like 3.5 GPA's? 

Someday I'll have kids... Gotta find Mr. Right. Found *PUH-LENTY* of Mr. Wrongs though...


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> I want kids one day. The last two women I've dated had a kid or kids and it just made me want one of my own.
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian



I have my daughter at 20. I really wish I would have chosen a better father for her because I tell you what, blended families kind of suck. The drama is just unbelievable. My fiancÃ© has two children with two different mothers and the whole situation is awful. I envy people that never break up after having a child. LOL but I couldn't stay with her father, he is a horrible person.... My daughter was definitely a surprise, not planned.


And I guess I shouldn't say blended family sucks, it just depends on who's all involved and it just so happens that our exes are just terrible people. Drew the short straw there... Lol.


----------



## Jacqui

I have four kids and would not trade them for the world.




tffnytorts said:


> I was giving my dad sh*t today because he came over and gave all the tortoises a BUNCH of romaine. I'm talking as much as they could eat. Tank got over a head.
> Usually, this is a "Thanks for the thought, but next time.." but this IS the next time. The 3rd next time, to be exact.



Atleast it is nothing that would hurt them.


----------



## Ashes

I wouldn't trade my daughter for the world either, however I feel like she got the short end of the stick with how everything turned out. Although I'm glad there was a separation when she was one so she doesn't remember it so this is normal for her.


Anyway, what is everybody's plans for this evening?


----------



## tortnmutt

littledude said:


> I wouldn't trade my daughter for the world either, however I feel like she got the short end of the stick with how everything turned out. Although I'm glad there was a separation when she was one so she doesn't remember it so this is normal for her.
> 
> 
> Anyway, what is everybody's plans for this evening?





lol, Hopefully I'll get off of here and finish up some work so I don't put in another 12 hour day, and go home and get my dog out. Another beautiful day at the beach!!


----------



## Jacqui

My children didn't have the best lives, but they sure did make themselves into what I atleast think are awesome folks. I personally think it is better to not stay in a bad relationship "for the kids", then to stay where there is not love or happiness. I think that sends a worse message to children... but that's just my thoughts. All of my children love my current husband, so that's a nice thing.


----------



## T33's Torts

My stomach is currently making whale noises.


----------



## Jacqui

What kind of dog?


----------



## tortnmutt

Jacqui said:


> What kind of dog?



She's a rare Jim Hensen's muppet... Very rare indeedy.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> My stomach is currently making whale noises.



Hungry?




tortnmutt said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of dog?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a rare Jim Hensen's muppet... Very rare indeedy.
Click to expand...


Very cute!




Jacqui said:


> My children didn't have the best lives, but they sure did make themselves into what I atleast think are awesome folks. I personally think it is better to not stay in a bad relationship "for the kids", then to stay where there is not love or happiness. I think that sends a worse message to children... but that's just my thoughts. All of my children love my current husband, so that's a nice thing.



I learned a lot from how I grew up, and I just hope I pass that to my little'un. I ask her "Keira, do you know why I'm so hard on you?" And she'll answer "because you want me to be the best I can be".... She's a good girl. Smart for 8 - kinda scary. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

My parent's thought I was nuts when I was young. I used to sit in my room and try to count my hair. Then I'd talk in third person just to skrew with them. Or run around with a blindfold on and make them chase me.
For fun, I'd to make up some jibberish, and then "teach" it to derek and then laugh as our parent's called eachother, wondering what was wrong with their kids.


----------



## Ashes

Haha! That's funny. Keira just never. stops. talking. She narrates everything - "mom, I'm going to the bathroom and then going to wash my hands and then I'll come sit back down as we watch S.H.I.E.L.D, then can I play, or can I go outside, or play on my scooter? Mom, I'm gonna eat this piece of chicken, then take a bite of these mashed potatoes, then maybe take a drink of milk." OMG be quiet child!! Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

That's hilarious! 
For fun the other day, while we where at derek's grandpa's birthday party, and we'd walk by him and whisper random words. He'd look at us like :huh: and our response would be :angel:. I got more points. 
"banana" "submarine" "platypus"


----------



## tortnmutt

Hope everyone is having a great evening!


----------



## Ashes

Oh, Kristin, I'm super jealous right now..... 

Platypus is such a fun word.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ikr?!


I hate to say this but I'm really nervous about the update tonight. I don't know why I'm scared. Josh has it all under control.


----------



## Ashes

Eh, don't be  and I thought he moved it to tomorrow night?


----------



## T33's Torts

Didn't see that! Still nervous. I need to go distract myself. Ice cream anyone? My treat.


----------



## Ashes

Absolutely! Be there in........ 2 days? I'd like some mint chocolate chip.


----------



## tortnmutt

Mmmmm ice cream. Please find the most chocolatey one you can!! We have the tilamook creamery near us. I doubt death by chocolate can be beat....


----------



## T33's Torts

I have vanilla, chocolate, rocky road, and strawberry! 

Apparently its really hard to give a girl a call and ask what flavor she prefers. 

You're welcome any time! If you're ever in the area, let me know!




Anyone want meatballs? I have a tray and a half. Two people aren't capable of eating that many meatballs. I have a LOT.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I was determined to have a good day today however life had other plans. Everything was wonderful until about 9 o'clock. Oh well maybe tomorrow. 

Super jelly about the ice cream I ate the last of mine earlier today. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> From what I've seen on the internet machine, men's breast cancer is real and often misdiagnosed.
> And Luke, as far as religiousness goes, I stopped watching Duck Dynasty because they got too preachy for me. Heck fire man, you figure it out. I'm a cowboy hat wearing, meat eating, Buddhist. The only religion to not go to war to convert others to their way of thinking...



For the record Jews don't try to convert and its rather lengthy and difficult to convert too.
I hate when preachy people come up to my house I'm too polite to not be rude but not so polite I will listen.


----------



## Ashes

I can't keep ice cream in my house - go through it too fast... Tiff, what kind if ice cream do YOU want?? And I definitely want some of those meatballs!! 

Luke - up until 9:00 it was okay? That's a loooooong time of NOT being okay..... What happened?


----------



## T33's Torts

Blueberry lemon bread! Its WONDERFUL! Only Miss K can do it right. I have the recipe, but mine isn't the same.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



littledude said:


> Oh my. I might have to try the chocolate syrup...... Might be too much sugar. Don't need the shakes - bad enough from the coffee. Lol.
> 
> A "friend,"huh?
> 
> What shall we name our cars, tiff??



What about chocolate syrup


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> littledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my. I might have to try the chocolate syrup...... Might be too much sugar. Don't need the shakes - bad enough from the coffee. Lol.
> 
> A "friend,"huh?
> 
> What shall we name our cars, tiff??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about chocolate syrup
Click to expand...


Luke put it in his coffee this morning!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



tortnmutt said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of dog?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a rare Jim Hensen's muppet... Very rare indeedy.
Click to expand...


So cute


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Blueberry lemon bread! Its WONDERFUL! Only Miss K can do it right. I have the recipe, but mine isn't the same.



::drool - wipes mouth:: maybe I'll fly there instead of drive? Be there soon!


----------



## T33's Torts

God I'm tired. 
I was standing still, and I almost fell. Like, just fell. 
I would've SOOO fallen on my face.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> God I'm tired.
> I was standing still, and I almost fell. Like, just fell.
> I would've SOOO fallen on my face.



Sleep with Derek tonight - might get some much needed (full night of) sleep!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



littledude said:


> Absolutely! Be there in........ 2 days? I'd like some mint chocolate chip.



Ice cream? I want some Fro yo.


----------



## T33's Torts

I told you- anytime!


I'll sleep for all night, but usually end up tired the next night.


----------



## Ashes

Mmmmm.... All of it sounds good! I just had popcorn.... Didn't cure the sweet tooth Tiffany gave to me...


----------



## T33's Torts

:angel::angel:
Eat spinach. It helps!


----------



## Kerryann

I'm sleeping tonight, no 3 am start time.


----------



## Ashes

Yay Kerry!! 

And spinach doesn't sound good right now... lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

It'll help the sweet tooth.


I need new pillows. Mine are all flat and lifeless.


----------



## LoutheRussian

> Luke - up until 9:00 it was okay? That's a loooooong time of NOT being okay..... What happened?



Received letters from both bank and insurance conpany saying my account was being closed for some reason that I spent time arguing over and only got 100 dollars credited back. My insurance company because of bank complications couldn't withdrawal my money so apparently this had happened more than once and I now owe over 500 dollars to insurance and they cancelled me. Truck is going to cost more than anticipated. Been receiving annoying phone calls all day from someone I do not wish to converse with a couple people were supposed to bring by some tools and other misc. items I let them barrow so I waited for them to show and they never did. Broke my favorite pair of sun glasses and more that I don't feel like listings 



[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


First world problems


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> It'll help the sweet tooth.
> 
> 
> I need new pillows. Mine are all flat and lifeless.





I will trade you - I prefer flatter pillows... The fluffy ones I usually end up throwing on the floor....


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



littledude said:


> Yay Kerry!!
> 
> And spinach doesn't sound good right now... lol.



I love spinach.. I know I'm sick.




LoutheRussian said:


> Luke - up until 9:00 it was okay? That's a loooooong time of NOT being okay..... What happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Received letters from both bank and insurance conpany saying my account was being closed for some reason that I spent time arguing over and only got 100 dollars credited back. My insurance company because of bank complications couldn't withdrawal my money so apparently this had happened more than once and I now owe over 500 dollars to insurance and they cancelled me. Truck is going to cost more than anticipated. Been receiving annoying phone calls all day from someone I do not wish to converse with a couple people were supposed to bring by some tools and other misc. items I let them barrow so I waited for them to show and they never did. Broke my favorite pair of sun glasses and more that I don't feel like listings
> 
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> First world problems
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
Click to expand...




That is so awful


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Luke - up until 9:00 it was okay? That's a loooooong time of NOT being okay..... What happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Received letters from both bank and insurance conpany saying my account was being closed for some reason that I spent time arguing over and only got 100 dollars credited back. My insurance company because of bank complications couldn't withdrawal my money so apparently this had happened more than once and I now owe over 500 dollars to insurance and they cancelled me. Truck is going to cost more than anticipated. Been receiving annoying phone calls all day from someone I do not wish to converse with a couple people were supposed to bring by some tools and other misc. items I let them barrow so I waited for them to show and they never did. Broke my favorite pair of sun glasses and more that I don't feel like listings
> 
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> First world problems
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
Click to expand...




That does sound like an annoying day!! Need to rant at all?? More than that, I mean. Lol. As for the phone calls - could always change your number? It's a PITA but... could solve that problem.  I hate when you lend something out and don't get it back - I stopped doing that... And maybe breaking the glasses is a blessing in disguise? Maybe you'll find a better pair that originally wouldn't have been sought.  (I'm not helping, am I?) lol sorry. Not good at cheering people up.


----------



## T33's Torts

Sorry Luke.  That sucks. I hate when my car falls apart. I REALLY need a new car. I don't care, but i hate the bills piling up. I stopped wearing sunglasses because my eyelashes are freakishly long and it feels funny when they hit the glass. I don't @&!/ with the bank. I give them their money and leave them alone. Its better like that.


On a really negative note, my dad keeps calling me, yelling about whatever he's hot on. As said before, I have a horrible temper, and he makes me so, so mad. He's one of the only people that really make me mad. He called during dinner, and I answered. I swear, I was THAT â†’ â† close to screaming, cussing, anything. I would've, too. I really don't know why I didn't. I shut my phone off.


----------



## Ashes

Why does he call you like that? That super sucks!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't know. Maybe because I listen and don't talk back. 
I honestly think sometimes its because I'm better than anyone else he can talk to.


----------



## Ashes

Is he raggin' on you or just life?


----------



## T33's Torts

Me, mostly. Today was about how I'm such a horrible sister, and how horrible it is for me to be hanging out with derek. Don't care, don't care, don't care. God damn.


----------



## Ashes

And you DIDN'T scream, cuss, tell him off, etc?! Oh, man, you have some self control......


----------



## T33's Torts

I grew up with it. 
Its a skill at this point.


----------



## Ashes

Tiffany - keep your chin up and ignore mean people.  Get some sleep!

I'm headed to bed! G'night!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Goodnight Ashley! I'll be asleep by one, I promise!


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm sorry Tiffany no one deserves to be a punching bag or to be yelled at and treated less than they are. You may be used to it as am I but that doesn't excuse their behavior or make it ok. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

Now, typically I'd agree, thank you, etc, but I have other ideas. 

I always say that people can't change. For better or worse. If a person is an *ss, i don't believe they can change. Anything other than what you openly saw is a mask over something else. 

I'd go on forever, but I don't feel like going on tonight. Maybe another time.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Apparently my lap wasn't comfortable enough for Lou




[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

What a cutie! 

Good morning!


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> What a cutie!
> 
> Good morning!



Lou or Luke?  lol. That's a really cute picture. 

Good morning all!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Lou. 

Any plans Ashley? 
IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashes

Lol. It IS Friday and I'm off work until Monday!!!! Yay!!!! Gotta take my daughter to school in a few minutes, then unfortunately today is spent cleaning, doing laundry, and shopping - that way I can relax this weekend from all that!!!

Ooh, I do have a site visit tomorrow for a possible wedding ceremony/reception site.  other than that? It's supposed to rain this weekend and.... dare I say it?...... SNOW on Monday. Only in frickin' Iowa, I tell ya. It's April!! C'mon Mother Nature!!! Seriously?!?!

What are YOUR plans??


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't make plans ahead of time. I like to do things as their opportunities come up.


The last two days were like 94Â°!! And today is cold and cloudly! What the #&^$?!?!


----------



## Ashes

This winter just doesn't want to let go! Little Dude is never gonna get to go outside at this rate! Lol.


Mmmm.... Mcdonalds white chocolate mocha frappe, here I come.....


----------



## T33's Torts

Everybody (except baby 'cata) is outside full time. Heated boxes are awesome.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Everybody (except baby 'cata) is outside full time. Heated boxes are awesome.



I wish I could do that.


Probably could in the summer...


----------



## T33's Torts

Its almost summer.


----------



## Ashes

Almost!!! We are building an outdoor area for him to roam, but obviously won't leave him out alone since he's only like 2 1/2 inches long and super light.  I'm excited!


Our backyard blends into like 3 other peoples back yard so I don't want him to get too far. lol.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Lou.
> 
> 
> Ouch. If I had an ego or any self esteem it would have taken a blow there.
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> So much for the forum beig my safe place
> Good morning ladies I trust everyone had a restful night?
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

Sorry Luke. I swear I was just joking around.


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lou.
> 
> 
> Ouch. If I had an ego or any self esteem it would have taken a blow there.
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> So much for the forum beig my safe place
> Good morning ladies I trust everyone had a restful night?
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! It's still your safe place here!!! And yes, had an okay restful night? Yourself?
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!!​*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Sorry Luke. I swear I was just joking around.



It's a always fun and games until somebody looses an eye!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Jacqui. How's everything going in Nebraska?




Today is crazy hat day on campus (we're talking ADULTS, here :dodgy: ) so I found a beanie with a huge pom pom on top.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Sorry Luke. I swear I was just joking around.



I know you were as was I. Lou gets all the ladies 

On a more random not Lou really really likes yellow onions. Even more than his mazuri. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian




Cowboy_Ken said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Luke. I swear I was just joking around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a always fun and games until somebody looses an eye!!!!
Click to expand...


Then it hilarious


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


Or a scavenger hunt 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian




littledude said:


> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lou.
> 
> 
> Ouch. If I had an ego or any self esteem it would have taken a blow there.
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> So much for the forum beig my safe place
> Good morning ladies I trust everyone had a restful night?
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! It's still your safe place here!!! And yes, had an okay restful night? Yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stayed up far too late and woke up way to early but I feel pretty good and I have a two hour car ride coming up that I can so through
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
Click to expand...


----------



## T33's Torts

Yellow onions? I didn't know they could eat those! I'll have to try. I've been picking weeds and tossing them into the greater Russian area because they ate all of theirs.


----------



## LoutheRussian

One of the FBIs most wanted Jason D. Brown looks a little like a young Sean Penn


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Jacqui

All is good and peaceful up here in the cemetery. 

At home yard/enclosure work is going very very slowly. Housework is not going at all. Just learned a few minutes ago that Jeff will be home Monday am (he has a CT scan Tues am, Dentist to pull his last 6 teeth Wed am, Dr apt in afternoon and then Thursday sees his oncologist) in between those "fun" things he gets the pleasure of doing some electrical work, some plumbing, and work on enclosures.


----------



## T33's Torts

I name almost all the plants I grow from scratch, and so far Rootie is growing faster than Acorn.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Yellow onions? I didn't know they could eat those! I'll have to try. I've been picking weeds and tossing them into the greater Russian area because they ate all of theirs.



I looked it up before I fed it to him and it wasn't something that was highly recommended but it's ok for them to eat. I believe I read NOT to feed green onions though.


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

That's awesome Jacqui! Besides all thw tooth-pulling and such.


Yeah, green onions are high in some sort of acid.


----------



## Jacqui

Wonder why not the green ones.


----------



## tortnmutt

Luke, I don't know if this Kale will make it, when are you back?

Goodmorning everyone! Today will be I will hopefully find out if I'm getting this house I've been dying to rent! I have to get out of my apartment. And it's a half day for the kiddos then the rest of the day will be in meetings. My least favorite part of my job! 

I hope everyone has a FANTASTIC FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yeah but then Jeff can have dentures and actually eat real food with ease again.


*fingers crossed* Here wishing good luck on getting the house!


----------



## T33's Torts

Ice cream with breakfast? 
My roof, my rules.


----------



## Ashes

Good luck Kristin!!!!

And that breakfast looks delicious... I had an egg white delight and mocha frappe (they don't have white chocolate anymore ).


----------



## Jacqui

Yeah that white chocolate was for the cold winter months.


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Yeah that white chocolate was for the cold winter months.



Well, I object. Lol. Bullhonky.


----------



## T33's Torts

My fridge smells like MEATBALLS!!! Ewwwww


----------



## Ashes

You can bring em to me - I'll take them off your hands.


----------



## tortnmutt

tffnytorts said:


> Ice cream with breakfast?
> My roof, my rules.



so jealous!! I believe ice cream should be a major food group. 

After work I'm going to get started on the torts makeshift cold frame outside. I wore capris to work today in hopes that the sun will come out in Washington!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow onions? I didn't know they could eat those! I'll have to try. I've been picking weeds and tossing them into the greater Russian area because they ate all of theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked it up before I fed it to him and it wasn't something that was highly recommended but it's ok for them to eat. I believe I read NOT to feed green onions though.
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
Click to expand...


Luke,
Where did you read â€œit's ok for them to eat"? Here is what the tortoisetable says about 
onions ;

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp?catID=629


----------



## T33's Torts

That doesn't seem good. Lou may have some digestive issues in the near future. Warm soaks all around.


----------



## Ashes

tortnmutt said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ice cream with breakfast?
> My roof, my rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so jealous!! I believe ice cream should be a major food group.
> 
> After work I'm going to get started on the torts makeshift cold frame outside. I wore capris to work today in hopes that the sun will come out in Washington!!
Click to expand...


::raises hand:: ooh ooh, I agree! Ice cream = major food group! 

It's sunny here - high of 70 today!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What theâ€¦slowly leaving the roomâ€¦


----------



## Ashes

Haha!! That's great!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone Happy Friday


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Keep Portland weird! 

It's sunny today and like 85 degrees!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Keep Portland in Portland.


----------



## dmmj

Going to a wedding, I am in the wedding psrty, so I had to get a suit and trim.


----------



## tortnmutt

RosieRedfoot said:


> Keep Portland weird!
> 
> It's sunny today and like 85 degrees!



Are you in Portland?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortnmutt said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep Portland weird!
> 
> It's sunny today and like 85 degrees!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you in Portland?
Click to expand...


Not likelyâ€¦maybe a high of 68Â°-70Â° in P-Town today.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Time to get on the computer and go through my search history and find what site I was on and read that information. I was misled it seems. Thank you Ken.


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Going to a wedding, I am in the wedding psrty, so I had to get a suit and trim.



Do we get to see you all handsomed up?




littledude said:


> tortnmutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe ice cream should be a major food group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ::raises hand:: ooh ooh, I agree! Ice cream = major food group!
Click to expand...


Me too! Me too!!


In a few minutes, my daughter will be coming out of the building she works in and then I am taking her out to lunch. This is getting to be a very nice Friday habit... still wish it could be Yvonne every so often instead.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I can't find the site on my phone but you would appear to be right ken. Good thing I only gave him a few small pieces. That's what I get for not doing more extensive research. Just another prime example of Luke at his best.


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> I can't find the site on my phone but you would appear to be right ken. Good thing I only gave him a few small pieces. That's what I get for not doing more extensive research. Just another prime example of Luke at his best.
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian



You, mister, smile. Now.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I wish I was in Portland but alas I'm in a Portland wanna be city aka Olympia. I'm hardly ever home anymore it seems. Good thing Lou has someone too check on him without having to leave his home.


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Jacqui

A big noisy flock of sea gulls just went over. I enjoy having gulls around. 

Luke, it is all a part of learning and atleast your trying out new things on him.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> A big noisy flock of sea gulls just went over. I enjoy having gulls around.
> 
> Luke, it is all a part of learning and atleast your trying out new things on him.



Lou is certainly not a picky eater. He gobbles up just about anything I give him


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


When we are out crabbing huge flocks of gulls follow us all day long eating the old bait that gets dumped out of the cans. Loud as can be. And very brazen. We have to make sure the bait stays covered or else the will capitalized on a free meal when we turn our backs


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes

Do my eyes deceive me?!


Mint..... chocolate..... toothpaste? Oh, I've died and gone to heaven.


----------



## T33's Torts

My toothpaste HAS to be minty, or it doesnt feels like my teeth are clean.


----------



## AZtortMom

Chocolate toothpaste...hmm...


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Noel.  

I have a headache. Sounds like we're taking Grandpa out for sushi tonight.


----------



## tortnmutt

littledude said:


> Do my eyes deceive me?!
> 
> Mint..... chocolate..... toothpaste? Oh, I've died and gone to heaven.



Have you seen the mint chocolate gum? sounds AWFUL to me... to each their own!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Tiff now, I can totally get on board with the sushi! The last time I had sushi is with Sandy in Portland


----------



## tortnmutt

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Tiff now, I can totally get on board with the sushi! The last time I had sushi is with Sandy in Portland



mmmmm suuuusshhiiiiiii. Surprisingly, for living on the coast, there is absolutely NO sushi places here. I think it has to do more with the socioeconomic status? I dunno. It sucks though. Sushi is my favorite.


----------



## T33's Torts

If you're near Scottsdale, there's a really good place there. I can't remember what its called, but I think its in some plaza.


----------



## Ashes

Mmm, I love sushi.


----------



## T33's Torts

Me too. 

If you have a few minutes, watch this video. The graphics are OK, but the idea of it is fantastic. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOjdXSrtUxA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Weird enough to kill the chat? I thought it was pretty good..


----------



## Ashes

Cooking supper for the fam - will watch it soon!


----------



## T33's Torts

Psssst... pssst... 
My sweatshirt tore.. 
*silence* 
*blood curdling cry* 
*me huddled in a corner holding the bitter remains of the sweatshirt*
WHHHHYYYY?? ?? ? WHY ME?? ?? 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jacqui

I prefer my meat and fish cooked and my veggies raw.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> All is good and peaceful up here in the cemetery.
> 
> At home yard/enclosure work is going very very slowly. Housework is not going at all. Just learned a few minutes ago that Jeff will be home Monday am (he has a CT scan Tues am, Dentist to pull his last 6 teeth Wed am, Dr apt in afternoon and then Thursday sees his oncologist) in between those "fun" things he gets the pleasure of doing some electrical work, some plumbing, and work on enclosures.



Wait he's home long enough to do all of those thngs.. woo hoo Jacqui 

In my news I have the weekend off.. they graciously offered me a meeting tomorrow for five hours and I was all like no thanks. 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> What theâ€¦slowly leaving the roomâ€¦



That made me laugh so hard I snorted 




dmmj said:


> Going to a wedding, I am in the wedding psrty, so I had to get a suit and trim.



I am agreeing with Jacqui


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Me too.
> 
> If you have a few minutes, watch this video. The graphics are OK, but the idea of it is fantastic. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOjdXSrtUxA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Weird enough to kill the chat? I thought it was pretty good..





It won't let me watch it?


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> I can't find the site on my phone but you would appear to be right ken. Good thing I only gave him a few small pieces. That's what I get for not doing more extensive research. Just another prime example of Luke at his best.
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian



You... much like me need the song stronger in your playlist. I made lots of mistakes with my torts at first. I am sure some would say they are wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too spoiled too. Tonight bettuce turned her nose up at a strawberry top because Mikey said he was "teaching her to fish" and wouldnt bring it to her mouth hole. Don't worry after a while mommy saved the day.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Psssst... pssst...
> My sweatshirt tore..
> *silence*
> *blood curdling cry*
> *me huddled in a corner holding the bitter remains of the sweatshirt*
> WHHHHYYYY?? ?? ? WHY ME?? ??
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO



You tore... your sweatshirt?! That poor thing......... Why? Why'd ya do it?!


----------



## T33's Torts

Look up "Give me Love" by Ed Sheeran. The music video is pretty darn cool.


It was old. It caught on the car door this morning. Time to go raid DK's closet again...


----------



## Ashes

Haha. There ya go.

Hey, what's that weed app? My yard is starting to grow some finally... Wanna check to see of they're okay to eat. Gotta check with the landlord
to make sure no pesticides were used. I doubt it because they don't give a crap about this place... This whole house is completely jimmy rigged... It's awful. My fiancÃ© and I are doing what we can while we are here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

littledude said:


> Haha. There ya go.
> 
> Hey, what's that weed app? My yard is starting to grow some finally... Wanna check to see of they're okay to eat. Gotta check with the landlord
> to make sure no pesticides were used. I doubt it because they don't give a crap about this place... This whole house is completely jimmy rigged... It's awful. My fiancÃ© and I are doing what we can while we are here.



Garden Compass Be advised, it seems to be an iPhone type app not droid.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashley's an apple person, so no issue there.


For those in the PDT, we have t-minus two hours and 20 minutes before the update goes down.


----------



## Ashes

Haha - did I mention that at one point?!


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep! I'm a Samsung person. 
"Keep your friends close, and your enemies closer.."


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Yep! I'm a Samsung person.
> "Keep your friends close, and your enemies closer.."



Lmao!


----------



## T33's Torts

Came home and my little sister is over. Usually no big deal, but she's got her *sshole of a boyfriend here too. Just what I need.


Damnit. Whats his name....?


----------



## Ashes

I have this tonight....




Oh, and thanks a lot ken!!

So Tiffany, you can't just say go away to him I take it?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yum! 
I have Megan and Zack (I remember; its Zack). 
:dodgy:
*really big fake smile* 
"Help yourselves, make yourself at home! I'll be over there scratching my eyes out!"


I have to at least try and be nice. They're both punkass kids. I want nothing to do with them. If I do ANYTHING to her, she'll go crying to my dad how horrible I am.


----------



## Ashes

Yeah, you don't need a repeat of the last conversation. God, that's crappy. 

And don't scratch those purty eyes out! Just say "okay I'm going to bed now - time to go"? Well... that'd work if you slept on a regular basis.....


----------



## T33's Torts

But who sleep on a regular basis?!


----------



## Ashes

Haha. Who sleeps WELL on a regular basis?!


----------



## T33's Torts

Derek does! Weird, right?! 

I think this weekend is an actual FREE weekend, so YAY. 

Do you have any plans Ash?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tonight I made beef stroganoff and it kicked. I've never made it, but I had a hankerin for it. Can't wait for leftovers now.


----------



## T33's Torts

Sounds awesome!


----------



## Ashes

Besides the wedding site visit? I don't think so. Housework. Take the kids to park. Yard work. Sunday it's gonna rain. Ah, crap.... Need to Easter shop. It was so much easier with one child. Lol. 

Nothin on your schedule?! And how does Derek sleep well regularly? What's the secret? My fiancÃ© wakes me up a lot, in addition to me just waking up on my own. He plays on his phone because he can't sleep and I wake up to the light.... Damn insomniacs.  




tffnytorts said:


> Sounds awesome!



Second that.


And might I add - I HATE allergies.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tonight I made beef stroganoff and it kicked. I've never made it, but I had a hankerin for it. Can't wait for leftovers now.


----------



## T33's Torts

I hate allergies too! I take medication. For Easter, I suggest stuffing things into eggs and then putting them into bushes.


----------



## Ashes

I used to take meds in high school, then I was fine without em for a long time. Then I started breaking out into hives a few years ago and couldn't figure out why!! I was on 5 pills a day (4 different meds) from the allergist. I had an anaphylactic reaction to something while sitting on my couch (the same one I'd sat on for a year) one night watching tv. Had to go the the ER for epinephrine and adrenaline injections because my throat started closing. It was weird. Then, when I left my ex, everything went away and I stopped taking meds - I'm convinced I developed an allergy to his bullsh*t.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend Chat 2.14*



littledude said:


> I'm convinced I developed an allergy to his bullsh*t.



HAHAHA! That's hilarious!


----------



## AZtortMom

littledude said:


> I used to take meds in high school, then I was fine without em for a long time. Then I started breaking out into hives a few years ago and couldn't figure out why!! I was on 5 pills a day (4 different meds) from the allergist. I had an anaphylactic reaction to something while sitting on my couch (the same one I'd sat on for a year) one night watching tv. Had to go the the ER for epinephrine and adrenaline injections because my throat started closing. It was weird. Then, when I left my ex, everything went away and I stopped taking meds - I'm convinced I developed an allergy to his bullsh*t.



That's an awesome story


----------



## Ashes

Lol! It's the truth! What else could it have been?! I'd lived there for over a year when this started happening! 


P.S. What happened to Luke?!


P.P.S. Update starts in 7 minutes.


----------



## T33's Torts

Nope. One our and 5 minutes! Pacific time, and its only 8:55.


----------



## AZtortMom

Nice! When I was with my ex my hair was falling out and my torts were not growing..


----------



## T33's Torts

Hence why I typically avoid human contact.


----------



## Ashes

Oh you're two hours behind me - that's right. Duh me.

Some guys, right? Jeesh.


----------



## T33's Torts

IKR?! 

When I was 16 I had a book bag and a really big sweatshirt. 
These kids have pierced everything. 
They kept calling me a prude (*deep breath*) so I put in a bunch of earrings and my lip ring, and asked them to leave.


----------



## Ashes

Haha! That'll show em!!


----------



## T33's Torts

This is the first time I've put the pain to use!


----------



## Ashes

Good!! Think you'll get a call from dad about how mean you were? How much younger is this sister?


16, right?


(I'm not sure how old you are...)


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah. I'm 22. 
I'll be getting a call in like 45 minutes. Maybe not until tomorrow morning if they go out. I think she's supposed to be home by 11, but Mom says she hasn't been home until late.


----------



## Ashes

That's very unfair to you. Ugh.  I know you're "used to it" but still....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

People adapt to all kinds of situations. Tiffany, you need to develop gas when your sister brings meathead over. I say don't be shy, drop bombs. Eventually your sister will figure it out in a lower brain. 
Dinner, by the way was so good. Karen and I both ate way too much. It brings me good feelings making a good dinner for her when she's had a crap day or even an ok day. Sure, sometimes I say it's hot dogs and ice cream, but I like the making part of it.


Only 20 more minutesâ€¦


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh, great idea Ken. 


I'll be stalking the Facebook page, so I've got my evening set.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Chemical warfare was banned by the Geneva convention, but I think an exception could be made. 
I personally have always favored the, â€œpull my finger" routine.


----------



## T33's Torts

Sometimes I wonder how far they'd go to make me uncomfortable. 
I've got a plan in motion- stay tuned.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

7 minutes.


----------



## T33's Torts

Tick tock. Tick tock.


5 minutes..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tomorrow Karen and I are heading to the big city to pick up a pair of russians from a member whom can no longer keep them.


----------



## T33's Torts

Well, I'm on! This is the web version, and it looks GREAT! The app doesn't open, but I'm good with this.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Here I am!! I have been seriously going crazy and through withdrawals without the forum. Since the iPhone app isn't working I had to hunt down the website and remember my password. How is everyone? I missed you all!!


----------



## jaizei

I guess all you youngsters don't know about the unofficial chat room?


----------



## LoutheRussian

jaizei said:


> I guess all you youngsters don't know about the unofficial chat room?


I thought chat rooms died out in the 90's


----------



## AZtortMom

Here's I be  yup looks awesome! Can't get mobile app open yet, but I'm sure, they will finger it out


----------



## naturalman91

are well new members or something? haha


----------



## naturalman91

LoutheRussian said:


> I thought chat rooms died out in the 90's


they did due to internet stalking and weirdos


----------



## AZtortMom

naturalman91 said:


> they did due to internet stalking and weirdos


I had no idea


----------



## AZtortMom

ok, I have no idea where the chat room is


----------



## LoutheRussian

AZtortMom said:


> ok, I have no idea where the chat room is


Neither do I


----------



## AZtortMom

How is your day Luke?


----------



## LoutheRussian

AZtortMom said:


> How is your day Luke?


I've been working off and on for my grandma trying to get her yard in shape as well as remodeling the apartment in te building she owns downtown. So all in all I've had a great day. The weather here in olypia is wonderful. How are things for you?


----------



## AZtortMom

Pretty good. My man had to work all day, but I got to try a new restaurant with a really good friend. I love catching up with awesome friends.


----------



## T33's Torts

I missed you all too! I kept grabbing my phone and tapping the app, only to remember its closed. 

I actually got some stuff done! I cleared the 30' x 20' area behind the shed, and there was a TON of weeds so I grabbed by gloves and started to harvest them.


----------



## AZtortMom

Well howdy stranger! I had to break out my laptop  but all is good. I've just been doing laundry and went to lunch with a good friend while Randy has been working all day


----------



## LoutheRussian

It's funny to me that while most people complain about the weeds on their property we get giddy over them and harvest them for meal time. I see a dandelion patch in a hole new light these days. Matter of fact I've been eyeing one on my grandmas neighbors property.


----------



## AZtortMom

total score! Hey Tiff have you heard about the unofficial chat room on here yet? A couple of the old timers were telling me and Luke about it earlier..


----------



## LoutheRussian

AZtortMom said:


> total score! Hey Tiff have you heard about the unofficial chat room on here yet? A couple of the old timers were telling me and Luke about it earlier..


That they did. I thought chat rooms had died out but shows what I know


----------



## sissyofone

I'm so lost lol. I know this change is probably for the best, but I'm no computer person and I'm really confused. Will the app be back soon? Oh and Hey everyone.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi *waves* 
the mobile app will be back soon, I think it has some bugs and they are trying to work it out.


----------



## sissyofone

Oh Thank you, * waving bk * Thank you, For telling me that. I was so stressed out.. :-\ I've grabbed my phone a hundred times today. I think I'm addicted.


----------



## sissyofone

Did you figure out how to change our signatures by chance? I want to update mine also.


----------



## AZtortMom

oh I would have been freaking out too if I wasn't following them on Facebook. But indeed, you are in good company.. I am addicted as well

No, I'm using my laptop that is why my signature looks different


----------



## sissyofone

Lol, I never dreamed how important this forum is, I literally almost had a panic attack. Not Good, I'm trying to pull it together now. Lol


----------



## T33's Torts

Confession time- I actually forgot about a dinner in my dandelion heaven, and wasn't reminded until derek showed up at the house. 
Ended up ordering pizza. Supposedly I am "the only woman that picks weeds and plaus with mice on Saturday nights".


----------



## T33's Torts

Unofficial chat?


----------



## AZtortMom

I felt like something was missing today when I couldn't talk to the peeps on the forum. I'm a big dork


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't know if I like this.


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> Unofficial chat?


 yuppers


----------



## T33's Torts

Please explain. I'm just a weirdo with a hoodie and a little mouse in my pocket.


----------



## sissyofone

Lol, Tiffany I picked weeds for 2 hours today. Not sure if I'm digging it either the new update that is. I'm not good with computers at all.


----------



## T33's Torts

It'll be better once i get the mobile version.


----------



## T33's Torts

My laptop isn't here, and it looks funky on a mobile


----------



## sissyofone

All I have is my phone and a tablet. It does look strange. Lol Fingers crossed mobile app will BBS.


----------



## bouaboua

How you all like the new format? I'm so confused. I need time to get use to it.


----------



## sissyofone

Copy That bouaboua. You and me both.


----------



## T33's Torts

So Noel, what are you talking about?


----------



## LoutheRussian

I need the mobile app back. My phone is the only computer I have. So half the time my phone struggles to update the page and when it finally does I'm 20 postings behind. Keeping my fingers crossed the app will be fixed soon.


----------



## LoutheRussian

AZtortMom said:


> oh I would have been freaking out too if I wasn't following them on Facebook. But indeed, you are in good company.. I am addicted as well
> 
> No, I'm using my laptop that is why my signature looks different



Following them on Facebook huh? Well aren't you special. I must have tried a hundred times to open the app. I was sad and blue without all of you


----------



## T33's Torts

Save us Luke.... We're drowning in high tech blabber.


----------



## AZtortMom

I totally missed you guys *super sappy moment*

so yeah, there is this thing called an unofficial chat that was created for forum members so people wouldn't be stalked and it promoted some more privacy..


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Save us Luke.... We're drowning in high tech blabber.


I even had to google what BBS meant. I'm so outside the hi tech loop. 27 and can barely operate a computer let alone keep up with all the cool kid text lingo. I think we are cut from a different cloth tiff. Whatever shall we do?


----------



## LoutheRussian

AZtortMom said:


> I totally missed you guys *super sappy moment*
> 
> so yeah, there is this thing called an unofficial chat that was created for forum members so people wouldn't be stalked and it promoted some more privacy..


Awe embrace the sappy moment. VIRTUAL GROUP HUG!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

I want the mobile app back too


----------



## AZtortMom

LoutheRussian said:


> Awe embrace the sappy moment. VIRTUAL GROUP HUG!!!


 SUPER HUG BACK


----------



## T33's Torts

I had an 11 year old teach me a bunch of acronyms. They said that people out our generation are supposed to be super techy.


----------



## T33's Torts

Is the Unofficial Chat an app? Or a gmail bubble/ group/ thing? I suck at those.


----------



## Ashes

Hello all!!!!!! I missed everybody!!!!! Got tired of waiting for the app to come back up so jumped on my phone internet! 

How's all?! Noel Facebook friended me!! Hi Noel!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Does anybody else have the giant semen tanks for sale banner across the top of the page? First time that came up my phone wouldn't load the whole page so all it said was semen in giant letters. I thought I was on the totally wrong site


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL. Nope. Just you Luke. Maybe this is some weird sign?   Kidding.


----------



## T33's Torts

God I hate this. Web version on a mobile SUCKS. Please someone go on about the Unofficial Chat.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> I had an 11 year old teach me a bunch of acronyms. They said that people out our generation are supposed to be super techy.


They were wrong


----------



## AZtortMom

littledude said:


> Hello all!!!!!! I missed everybody!!!!! Got tired of waiting for the app to come back up so jumped on my phone internet!
> 
> How's all?! Noel Facebook friended me!! Hi Noel!


 Hi Ashley! now you can see how weird I really am


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> They were wrong


I know right?! Stupid assumptions.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> LOL. Nope. Just you Luke. Maybe this is some weird sign?   Kidding.


Lou and I are close but I'm not sure we are that close. However he does proudly display his manly bits every time he hits warm water


----------



## AZtortMom

the old timers said the unofficial chat was pretty cool


----------



## AZtortMom

LoutheRussian said:


> Lou and I are close but I'm not sure we are that close. However he does proudly display his manly bits every time he hits warm water


 are you sure you guys aren't sharing more things in common... like how much you both enjoy warm water???


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> God I hate this. Web version on a mobile SUCKS. Please someone go on about the Unofficial Chat.


Agreed... Need my app back....


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Lou and I are close but I'm not sure we are that close. However he does proudly display his manly bits every time he hits warm water



Does he think the same way?   
I was watching the Titanic. Its sadder than I remember..


----------



## T33's Torts

AZtortMom said:


> the old timers said the unofficial chat *was* pretty cool



Was?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm almost here... I'm using the browser version on my iPad. I'm used to using my iPad to do work, not fun stuff. Today Karen and I hit the road and picked up those two russians a member was needing a home for. Being a smart cowboy, I told Karen afterward we could hit her tropical fish store and she could spend some cash. We had a blast, other than the Portland traffic. We ended up being gone better than five hours.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Does he think the same way?
> I was watching the Titanic. Its sadder than I remember..


I proudly stand by the fact that I have never seem that movie

I don't know what goes through his little mind. I often wish I did. It would make my day so much more interesting if I could read his mind


----------



## T33's Torts

My Russians never flash me! Maybe I'm just lucky. They hate me. All but Bob. Bob's cool.


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> Was?


 She's a quick one! 
here snipe snipe *clap clap*


----------



## T33's Torts

I think they'd probably just be like bickering old people.


----------



## T33's Torts

AZtortMom said:


> She's a quick one!
> here snipe snipe *clap clap*


I try.  C'mon- go on. i'm trying real hard not to cry at the moment.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> I think they'd probably just be like bickering old people.


Probably very demanding.
Emperor Lou and I'm just his servant/jester


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## T33's Torts

I think I'd be a lot less than a servant. I'm the big meanie than scrubs them off.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Tonight gonna be an old man and go to bed early. Goodnight y'all. Crossing my
Fingers the app is up ad running in the a.m. However I will be understanding if it isn't. I know I could never run something like this. Josh is amazing. 
Nighty night


----------



## AZtortMom

night Luke


----------



## T33's Torts

Noel I swear I'll go all stalker-ish on you.


----------



## T33's Torts

Goodnight Luke. Sweet dreams.


----------



## AZtortMom

why?


----------



## T33's Torts

*little kiddy voice* 
because I CAN!


----------



## AZtortMom

oh boy! I've not had a stalker in awhile *evil grin*


----------



## jaizei

AZtortMom said:


> oh boy! I've not had a stalker in awhile *evil grin*



Not that you know of...


----------



## T33's Torts

Noel- the Facebook account I messaged you with is my little cousin's account. I put it under my name so her parents wouldn't know. Its under her stuff.


----------



## T33's Torts

jaizei said:


> Not that you know of...


LMAO


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm the real cool cousin.  I made her a fb account so she could talk to her friends, but her mom freaked out, so I made an account under my name and her last name. Of course, they found out (dumb little kid left the page open).


----------



## AZtortMom

jaizei said:


> Not that you know of...


 right?!?


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm tired and emotional. Not a great combination.


----------



## AZtortMom

ugh...I hate being like that. Is that why you feel like crying?

I don't think I got your FB message


----------



## T33's Torts

Titanic.


----------



## T33's Torts

I just got a call from my sister, who wanted to know if she could stay at my place because Mom is mad at her (she didn't get home until 3 last night). I clearly told her no, because I was literally JUST leaving to go derek's. She was like "okay..". No big deal. About 5 minutes later I get a call from my dad. GREAT.


----------



## T33's Torts

Maybe it didn't go through. Oh well.


----------



## Ashes

Seriously? Like you're supposed to put your life on hold? :/


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh Geez.. another wonderful conversation with Dad.


----------



## T33's Torts

I see the semen tanks now. 
What the heck is a semen tank?! Google time.. 
Ashley, I guess so. I'm not going to answer from now on. If he really needs me, I live five blocks away.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh good Lord. Don't google semen tanks.


----------



## Ashes

Exactly.

Okay, I like the like feature. It's a little facebookish, but there have been posts I wish I could like but didn't really have a reply for.... Is the app gonna change too? Is that why it's down right now?


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Oh good Lord. Don't google semen tanks.


Okay, that just makes me want to..... Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

Knock yourself out. Just avoid the videos that pop up.


----------



## T33's Torts

I can't attach pictures! Darn it! I got my baby mouse today. He's cute. REALLY docile too. He's a baby feeder mouse. Eyes just opened, so I'll be weaning him onto solid food soon.


----------



## AZtortMom

what's your last name Tiff?


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Knock yourself out. Just avoid the videos that pop up.


No, I was just kidding. lol.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> I can't attach pictures! Darn it! I got my baby mouse today. He's cute. REALLY docile too. He's a baby feeder mouse. Eyes just opened, so I'll be weaning him onto solid food soon.


Aww, you'll have to when you're able to!


----------



## T33's Torts

Mine is Nelle, but my cousins is Nakajima. Thats her account, I don't have one. I was using hers to watch the forum update.


----------



## AZtortMom

so I can't friend request..


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> so I can't friend request..


Well that sucks. I was gonna do the same.


----------



## Ashes

Well at least I have you on Facebook, Noel... ::sniffles and wipes nose::


----------



## T33's Torts

Not unless you'd be interested in 12 year old stuff. I don't do Facebook. I have an instagram if you'd be interested... sorry.


----------



## AZtortMom

it's all good


----------



## AZtortMom

littledude said:


> Well at least I have you on Facebook, Noel... ::sniffles and wipes nose::


 absolutely!


----------



## AZtortMom

well ladies I'm going to bed. See you tomorrow


----------



## T33's Torts

Goodnight Noel!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm having issues, between horrible, underage family and glitching phones.


----------



## sissyofone

Sorry Tiffany ,Hope things are better for you soon  I'm still trying to figure things out here.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm not even trying. Because as soon as I figure it out, the app will come out and I'll have to start over.


----------



## T33's Torts

I know I've said it before, but "All of Me" by John Legend is awesome.


----------



## sissyofone

Lol, Ikr that's probably what will happen.


----------



## Elohi

It isn't letting me upload pics.


----------



## Elohi

Trying for the bajillionth time.


----------



## Elohi

Oh it's attached not embedded. What did I do wrong? Oh Lordy. Lol


----------



## Elohi

Oh this color is SO me.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm as lost as you are. I'm lost-er.
I've decided that my dad is cold and heartless. I'm not a _wh*re, _and I know what I'm doing. Take care of your other daughter goddanmit! 
I've also decided that its nice to be able to cry, and not be shushed or called a baby. 

Sorry. Rant over. Carry on.


----------



## T33's Torts

And just *look *at this one!


----------



## sissyofone

Hmm.. I think this color is just for me  maybe this new stuff will be kinda fun..


----------



## T33's Torts

RAINBOW!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

*EMPHASIS*


----------



## sissyofone

Lol


----------



## sissyofone

Did we kill chat last night or am i in the wrong spot? * Goodmorning * I dreamed last night that i woke up this am and the forum was GONE. Yikes i hate nightmares lol. Hope everyone out theres doing good today.


----------



## bouaboua

Still trying to load photos; Let's see if this time work.................






OK.....Got to use "More Options".

Sorry!!! I got to find a place to practice how to upload photo. Sorry............


----------



## LoutheRussian

You all are such dorks. That's how I know I'm right where I belong. My friends can laugh all they want at my love for the tortoise forum but this is home now. So happy to be here. 

Now to catch up: I knew exactly what semen tank is we have one on my moms farm from when I raised cattle

Mans biggest fear is and emotional woman that's our que to run and hide because we know no matter what we will be wrong soon become the target

I love that John Legend song. But I'm a sucker for music with touching lyrics I'm a romantic I can't help it

I probably missed something but that's all I got for now soooo GOOD MORNING MY FRIENDS


----------



## sissyofone

Goodmorning Luke, Im Maria. I did get your name right, correct ?


----------



## LoutheRussian

You sure did how are you this morning? Don't know about where you are but it is beautiful here and supposed to be gorgeous at the beach when I get home


----------



## sissyofone

Cool. Im in San Antonio. Beautiful day here also. Im trying to figure this new stuff out lol. Its nice to meet you and your little lou.


----------



## LoutheRussian

sissyofone said:


> Cool. Im in San Antonio. Beautiful day here also. Im trying to figure this new stuff out lol. Its nice to meet you and your little lou.


I'm considering a move to McKinney after summer is over. That's just north of Dallas. I love North Texas weather


----------



## sissyofone

I really like it also. I moved here from Montgomery, Alabama. Its been an awesome experience. Its really quite in pretend chat this am. Guess everyones tired from figuring this new stuff out last night . lol


----------



## sissyofone

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm considering a move to McKinney after summer is over. That's just north of Dallas. I love North Texas weather


You will like it here. Its pretty cool.


----------



## jaizei

North Texas gets too much winter for my tastes.


----------



## LoutheRussian

jaizei said:


> North Texas gets too much winter for my tastes.


 I'm a northwesterner born and raised so I need a little bit of winter.


----------



## Ashes

Good morning, friends!! Hi Maria! I'm Ashley. Luke - yes, men should run and hide like that.... I don't blame them.... Lol.

Still miss my mobile app!

It's supposed to storm here in Iowa.... We always get missed, though, and it makes me sad.. I love thunderstorms.


----------



## LoutheRussian

How do I upload a photo? This new format is killing me


----------



## LoutheRussian

littledude said:


> Good morning, friends!! Hi Maria! I'm Ashley. Luke - yes, men should run and hide like that.... I don't blame them.... Lol.
> 
> Still miss my mobile app!
> 
> It's supposed to storm here in Iowa.... We always get missed, though, and it makes me sad.. I love thunderstorms.


Didn't take me long to figure out that trying to console and ask what's wrong is walking on thin ice. I just head for the hills now


----------



## sissyofone

littledude said:


> Good morning, friends!! Hi Maria! I'm Ashley. Luke - yes, men should run and hide like that.... I don't blame them.... Lol.
> 
> Still miss my mobile app!
> 
> It's supposed to storm here in Iowa.... We always get missed, though, and it makes me sad.. I love thunderstorms.


Hi Ashley.. I really miss mobile app also. Its nerve wrecking. Lol Im sure Josh is doing his best. I love thunderstorms also do relaxing.


----------



## sissyofone

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm a northwesterner born and raised so I need a little bit of winter.


Hi jaizei. Nice to meet youbim Maria. I can live without freexing temps lol. But i do like light winters.


----------



## sissyofone

LoutheRussian said:


> How do I upload a photo? This new format is killing me


Im not sure luke i tried and failed uploading pics lets hope the mobile app is a bit easier. Lol


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Didn't take me long to figure out that trying to console and ask what's wrong is walking on thin ice. I just head for the hills now


Haha you don't have to run here. And not all women are like that - unless it's my fiancé I'm actually mad at, I like when he ask questions and cares.


----------



## sissyofone

Not sure what i did wrong but jaizeis reply got bumbled up with lukes quote. Hmm sorry jaizei.


----------



## Ashes

sissyofone said:


> Not sure what i did wrong but jaizeis reply got bumbled up with lukes quote. Hmm sorry jaizei.


That happened a lot I saw in the old app. I quoted someone and it would say someone else's name. ?? Not sure why.


----------



## Ashes

sissyofone said:


> Hi jaizei. Nice to meet youbim Maria. I can live without freexing temps lol. But i do like light winters.


Agreed. Winter here SUCKED. My daughter missed like 4 days of school because they closed due to freezing temps. I swear, when the kids are all grown and gone, I'm migrating south. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning everyone! This new stuff is driving me nuts!


----------



## sissyofone

Me either. Its weird old ghost haunting new forum lol


----------



## T33's Torts

Sometimes I feel like packing up a grandparent, and moving far away.


----------



## sissyofone

Goodmorning.. * waving at Tiffany * your not alone dear. Fingers crossed it gets easier.


----------



## Ashes

Good morning Tiffany! What's wrong?!


----------



## sissyofone

I hear ya look me up when ya get here. Lol oops forgot im out west now. Lol still a Bamagal at heart.


----------



## T33's Torts

Los Angeles is too city for me. Unfortunately theres no schools in the middle of no where.


----------



## sissyofone

Dang tiffanys post vanished from my page. What is really going on? Lol poor tiffany i think you need a vacation from everyone except your torts grab em up and head to my house. leave no evidence as to where youve ran off to. Lol we will go to fiesta its a blast.


----------



## sissyofone

Fiesta is just another reason for san antonio to party in the streets. But its so fun.


----------



## Ashes

Haha then I'm coming too!


----------



## sissyofone

Your Welcome to come also Ashley. Lol We can have a little tfo get together.


----------



## sissyofone

Gonna go try to figure out how to upload pics...wish me luck friends


----------



## LoutheRussian

littledude said:


> Agreed. Winter here SUCKED. My daughter missed like 4 days of school because they closed due to freezing temps. I swear, when the kids are all grown and gone, I'm migrating south. Lol.


Schools here close when there is an inch of snow. People around here can't handle it and then they forget how to drive. I swear Oregon and Washington have the worst drivers. Just last night I saw a cop make three traffic violations in on block. I yelled at him with my windows down several profane words just to make sure he heard me. I received a very stern look on his rear view mirror. But I don't care I know my
Rights. I've had plenty of dealings with the police....


----------



## T33's Torts

I so wish I could. I would pick up and move to Arizona if it were financially possible.


----------



## Ashes

sissyofone said:


> Gonna go try to figure out how to upload pics...wish me luck friends


Good luck!!


----------



## sissyofone

tffnytorts said:


> and move to Arizona if it were financially possible.


Where are you Tiffany? In cali? I really hope things get better for you.


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Schools here close when there is an inch of snow. People around here can't handle it and then they forget how to drive. I swear Oregon and Washington have the worst drivers. Just last night I saw a cop make three traffic violations in on block. I yelled at him with my windows down several profane words just to make sure he heard me. I received a very stern look on his rear view mirror. But I don't care I know my
> Rights. I've had plenty of dealings with the police....


Oh, I don't know..... I hate driving across the bridge to Illinois because all the Illinois drivers in the quad cities area here are horrible!! 

"Plenty" of dealings, huh? Makes for interesting stories? Care to share?


----------



## T33's Torts

Luke, are you sure we aren't related? 

I did the same thing a few days ago. The freakin' cop was on his phone on the freeway! What the ?!?!


----------



## LoutheRussian

littledude said:


> Oh, I don't know..... I hate driving across the bridge to Illinois because all the Illinois drivers in the quad cities area here are horrible!!
> 
> "Plenty" of dealings, huh? Makes for interesting stories? Care to share?


Behind the nice guy is a bad boy  
What was it that Tim McGraw said? I may be a real bad boy but honey I'm a real good man? Something like that anyways. I'll save the stories for another time but they are surprising tomorrow people that know me. 
Tiff we might be related but I doubt it I just think we are two awesome people that have finally collided.


----------



## sissyofone

Oh what a delimma !!


----------



## sissyofone

This lady on craigslist here has a couple redfoots she wants to trade me for my sulcata spunky. However shes not a forum member and i am having trouble deciding if itsvthe right thing to do. Id like to get away from the sullies and focus more on my reds but ive had spunky so long and she was my first tort and im not sure i can let go. Am i being silly? Im honestly not sure what my life would be like without my punky lil spunky.


----------



## LoutheRussian

sissyofone said:


> Oh what a delimma !!


? What dilemma are you facing?


----------



## Ashes

You're not being silly, Maria. That is a tough decision. I've had my little guy for only 3 weeks, but if I had to let him go, it'd suck. I don't know if I could.


----------



## LoutheRussian

sissyofone said:


> This lady on craigslist here has a couple redfoots she wants to trade me for my sulcata spunky. However shes not a forum member and i am having trouble deciding if itsvthe right thing to do. Id like to get away from the sullies and focus more on my reds but ive had spunky so long and she was my first tort and im not sure i can let go. Am i being silly? Im honestly not sure what my life would be like without my punky lil spunky.


Lou will never leave me. No amount of money or trades would get him to go. You'd have to pry him from my
Cold dead fingers.


----------



## sissyofone

littledude said:


> You're not being silly, Maria. That is a tough decision. I've had my little guy for only 3 weeks, but if I had to let him go, it'd suck. I don't know if I could.


Well i seen a pen she has and im not impressed and the fact alone that she has two dogs she says shes training to leave the torts alone is really bugging me. Dogs are instinctive. They will go after torts. Even the best trained. I have dogs but they are Never around my torts.


----------



## sissyofone

I feel as though im being very judgemental. But my torts are my babies and i will never jeopardize their lives in any way. They mean to much to me.


----------



## sissyofone

I feel guilty for even contemplating putting Spunky in that situation. I wish i could upload pics.


----------



## Ashes

I'd keep him if I were you. That situation doesn't sound good.


----------



## sissyofone

I am most definitly gonna keep him. But now i feel bad for the two reds she has. Maybe i can comevup with a way to just buy them shes asking 200.00 which i think is a good deal. So i will see.


----------



## Ashes

$200 for the pair? That is an okay deal. I paid $130 plus $40 shipping for my little guy... Are these two babies?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  
You guys can come to AZ and hang with me and don't give up your tort. 
Now I'm caught up


----------



## sissyofone

They are about 4 and a half inches long she thinks its a male and a female. But possibly too young to tell.


----------



## Ashes

Haha! Morning, Noel! 

Well then they are more than babies, in which case $200 is a pretty good deal I think.... I don't know much but that's my opinion. If I had more space, I'd take another one.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## AZtortMom

Sorry everyone, trying to figure out this picture thing..


----------



## sissyofone

Howd you post that pic? Awe it almost looks like my spunky.


----------



## Yvonne G

That tortoise needs a new swimming pool!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi guys. I'm prepping a cage for a rat. 
I'm a rodent/reptile/bunny/dog person now.  I think I've got a serious problem, but whatever. Still working on pictures. 

Luke, there's a synonym for awesome I used to use, but I'm drawing blanks now... Damn.


----------



## naturalman91

sissyofone said:


> Howd you post that pic? Awe it almost looks like my spunky.




ain't no way i'd give up my lil guy/girl 


tffnytorts said:


> Hi guys. I'm prepping a cage for a rat.
> I'm a rodent/reptile/bunny/dog person now.  I think I've got a serious problem, but whatever. Still working on pictures.
> 
> Luke, there's a synonym for awesome I used to use, but I'm drawing blanks now... Damn.


 

i'm a tortoise and snake person so mice and rats arent really safe in my home


----------



## T33's Torts

I said _reptile._ I have a corn snake, 3 ball pythons and a little boa.


----------



## T33's Torts

I also left out the hoard of toads and frogs. The total amphibians comes up to 18.


----------



## naturalman91

tffnytorts said:


> I said _reptile._ I have a corn snake, 3 ball pythons and a little boa.




ah my bad i just woke up after a long night. already misreading stuff lol i have 4 ball python's for some reason i'm not a fan of boa's don't know what it is but boa's creep me out


----------



## sissyofone

littledude said:


> $200 for the pair? That is an okay deal. I paid $130 plus $40 shipping for my little guy... Are these two babies?


Yes its for the pair. Sorry phone was acting crazy. Lol​


----------



## sissyofone

Which tort Ms. Yvonne? Lol the one in my profile pic? If so its an old pic i was using the smaller plant bottom to feed her. She has a much larger one to eat out of. 

I hope thats what you were referring to if not i sorry lol


----------



## T33's Torts

I was just poking fun at ya.   
I like the boas. My friend breeds the pythons, and I give the babies a headstart before he sells them. Sometimes if they're from a good pair I'll keep one to see if it'll get along with mine.


----------



## naturalman91

tffnytorts said:


> I was just poking fun at ya.
> I like the boas. My friend breeds the pythons, and I give the babies a headstart before he sells them. Sometimes if they're from a good pair I'll keep one to see if it'll get along with mine.




i could never do something like that my fiance would want to keep all the babies and i'd end up having more snakes then anything lol i dont know what it is about boas that rubs me the wrong way i think it maybe because they are some what in between a ball python and corn snake not slow but not fast and can be feisty at times funny thing is 5 years ago i wouldn't even touch a snake i was super afraid of them then a friend of mine got one and wasn't taking care of it properly so i talked him into giving it to me with the intention's of getting a new home but i fell in love with one day when it was almost out of its cage and i had to pick it up and i've had it ever sense its a pin strip crossed with a yellow i believe


----------



## T33's Torts

It takes a LOT of self control not to keep them all.


----------



## tortnmutt

tffnytorts said:


> LOL. Nope. Just you Luke. Maybe this is some weird sign?   Kidding.


I did. then I had a furniture add... I finally ditched my phone, and got my lazy *** to my classroom to do some work and get on my laptop at work.


----------



## sissyofone

I use to have a couple central american boas and also a couple ball pythons. But i hated the feeding them parts. Lol i hate watching them eat. I know its the circle of life but still.


----------



## naturalman91

tffnytorts said:


> It takes a LOT of self control not to keep them all.



my brother breeds iguana's in Lou


sissyofone said:


> I use to have a couple central american boas and also a couple ball pythons. But i hated the feeding them parts. Lol i hate watching them eat. I know its the circle of life but still.




try watching my brother's retic pythons eat they eat mini goats they are so big he's dedicated a room souly to them he put rafters in the top of the room so they can climb if they want you have to be careful when going in because if they are in the rafters it's difficult to tell where they are they are HUGE! well one. one of them died a few months back i'm not sure why. my brother has had them for years now tho he got them back before the ban on burmese and retics happened i was like 10-11 when he got them and i'm 22 now almost 23


----------



## AZtortMom

I posted that pic under more options. 

That is an old pic and she has a much bigger pool


----------



## Ashes

Kristin!!


----------



## AZtortMom

sissyofone said:


> Which tort Ms. Yvonne? Lol the one in my profile pic? If so its an old pic i was using the smaller plant bottom to feed her. She has a much larger one to eat out of.
> 
> I hope thats what you were referring to if not i sorry lol


I think she was talking about my tort monkey


----------



## tortnmutt

Hellooo!!! I hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday!! I'm at work... I am so far behind and I came to let Shelldon out into his outdoor enclosure for a while because it's actually WARM on the coast!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Not *all *of the coast. Its cold again here.


----------



## T33's Torts

I like to think of myself as those sour patch gummies. "Sour on the outside and sweet on the inside"


----------



## tortnmutt

tffnytorts said:


> Not *all *of the coast. Its cold again here.



Well it's currently 60 and the sun in shining. For us that's warm, borderline HOT! Seriously. It never gets above 80 here. I love it. I'm a baby about the heat and a baby about cold. This is the perfect climate for me. Except I am now an albino... Thank god for tanning lotion.


----------



## T33's Torts

To add a photo, tap more options, not upload a photo. Once you're in the new screen, then hit upload a file and it'll stay.


----------



## T33's Torts

I need the heat! I need my summers above 80°. Please. I hate the cold though. Its 59° and its cold. Too cold for my preference.


----------



## sissyofone

AZtortMom said:


> I think she was talking about my tort monkey


Lol.. it was very confusing lol


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> I need the heat! I need my summers above 80°. Please. I hate the cold though. Its 59° and its cold. Too cold for my preference.


 you would do just fine here


----------



## T33's Torts

Right?! I was in Phoenix for a week last-last summer, and it was AWESOME


----------



## sissyofone

naturalman91 said:


> my brother breeds iguana's in Lou
> 
> 
> 
> try watching my brother's retic pythons eat they eat mini goats they are so big he's dedicated a room souly to them he put rafters in the top of the room so they can climb if they want you have to be careful when going in because if they are in the rafters it's difficult to tell where they are they are HUGE! well one. one of them died a few months back i'm not sure why. my brother has had them for years now tho he got them back before the ban on burmese and retics happened i was like 10-11 when he got them and i'm 22 now almost 23



Um.. No Thank you. Lol im afraid 
that would be a bit much.


----------



## Yvonne G

Your avatar, Noel. But I was referring to the big picture you posted of it in the thread 100 pages back. So cute.


----------



## Yvonne G

I sure miss Jacqui.


----------



## AZtortMom

Thanks  Jay is getting big. You don't realize how fast they are growing until they get stuck in their pool. That is what happened in that pic, so of course we upgraded immediately

I miss Jacqui too


----------



## tortnmutt

AZtortMom said:


> you would do just fine here



Blegh!! Not I!! I used to live in Utah and that was WAY too hot. haha. Call me Goldy Locks, too hot, too cold, juuuusstt riiigghhttt..


----------



## tortnmutt

I checked on FB but has anyone seen an ETA on when the app will be back up?


----------



## naturalman91

sissyofone said:


> Um.. No Thank you. Lol im afraid
> that would be a bit much.



i don't even go around those guys because i'm afraid of there size and i'm 6,7 i have a general rule if it can eat me i don't mess with it my ball python's couldn't eat me so i don't worry


----------



## Yvonne G

Last I heard, Josh is waiting on an update from the parent company.


----------



## tortnmutt

Yvonne G said:


> Last I heard, Josh is waiting on an update from the parent company.


Thanks Yvonne!


----------



## tortnmutt

naturalman91 said:


> i don't even go around those guys because i'm afraid of there size and i'm 6,7 i have a general rule if it can eat me i don't mess with it my ball python's couldn't eat me so i don't worry


some day I'd love a ball. When I was in high school my zoology class had a ball python and burmese, I got to take the ball python home over the breaks. It was awesome.


----------



## naturalman91

tortnmutt said:


> some day I'd love a ball. When I was in high school my zoology class had a ball python and burmese, I got to take the ball python home over the breaks. It was awesome.




ball python's are awesome burmese due to there overall size i won't mess with and from what I've read they seem to be a little more aggressive due to there large size and the attitude that they can take on anything and it's because they can!


----------



## T33's Torts

I miss Jacqui too. 

I'm waiting for my grandpa to show up (he's walking here) so we can go to the pet store. Apparently they have a rescue rat there. He wants to go see the fish.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ugh!!! I can't get a flippin picture to upload from my phone. I've about had it with this flim flammin update


----------



## T33's Torts

I can't get one to load either. 
It should load from the computer.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> I can't get one to load either.
> It should load from the computer.


I don't have a computer. An ex stole it years ago along with my iPod and GPS. I never or a new one because my iPhone has always done what I needed


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I love this…
Tortoise Forum is a community of pet tortoise enthusiasts. We are a family-friendly forum that is centered around all things tortoise.
Disclaimer; unless you're in pretend chat. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

They need to get the app back up. Now. Whenever I try to quote someone, I can't type without it jumping to the bottom of the page.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Well I'm off to meet Kristin and her pooch for a walk along the beach.


----------



## T33's Torts

I love the _family friendly_ part.


----------



## T33's Torts

Have fun Luke.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Oh I will


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My neighbors just brought the grand kids up with two grocery bags of dandelion blossoms for the torts. They are so happy tortoises now.


----------



## Ashes

Have fun!!


----------



## T33's Torts

There's only one patch of dandelions in the Russian area.  
There's bird on the pine tree that is making a sound between a car horn and dying goat.


----------



## T33's Torts

Double post.


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Oh I will


Suspicious use of a winky smiley...


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Suspicious use of a winky smiley...


Agreed.


----------



## naturalman91

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My neighbors just brought the grand kids up with two grocery bags of dandelion blossoms for the torts. They are so happy tortoises now.




how are the two new russian's doing??


----------



## T33's Torts

I smell like scotch. Bleh.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> I smell like scotch. Bleh.


Could be worse.  you drinkin' your Sunday night away?


----------



## T33's Torts

I wish! Family's over. That's all they drink I guess. I've got my soda.


----------



## AZtortMom

That's me.. The one who is always just drinking soda..cheers..


----------



## T33's Torts

Cheers. 
I'm actually only not drinking because I have to drive later.


----------



## LoutheRussian

littledude said:


> Agreed.


That was meant to be a smiley not a winky face


----------



## T33's Torts

T'was just poking fun.


----------



## LoutheRussian

AZtortMom said:


> That's me.. The one who is always just drinking soda..cheers..


I order water when I go to the bar


----------



## T33's Torts

At least you don't order apple juice... on the rocks.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I don't really drink. I just don't enjoy it and since I usually drive when I go places (that way I can leave whenever I want) I don't like to drink and drive


----------



## LoutheRussian

I just found the Facebook page now I can stay updated as to when the app comes back


----------



## T33's Torts

I found a designated driver, so I'm set. 
Actually, its rather sad. My dad and derek's used to go out and drink, and come home really drunk. I remember waking up and his dad be sleeping on the couch and calling his mom to pick him up. When we we're 13 or 14 my mom would work late, and my dad would ditch me at their house.


----------



## T33's Torts

I made a Facebook account. Tiffany Nelle.


----------



## Ashes

Hey, Luke's on Facebook too!


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> That was meant to be a smiley not a winky face


Mmmm hmmm. Suuuuuure.


----------



## sissyofone

Hey Everyone.  Its been an eventfull afternoon never a dull moment around here. I have a facebook page also Maria Sawyers add me if you want.  Im usually only on there a few times a wk. Anyone heard anything about the app yet?


I still cant post pics  arghhh.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Th


naturalman91 said:


> how are the two new russian's doing??


They're doing great. Acting as if they are free in a great green nirvana.


----------



## sissyofone

I  TFO ...... lol


----------



## Ashes

sissyofone said:


> Hey Everyone.  Its been an eventfull afternoon never a dull moment around here. I have a facebook page also Maria Sawyers add me if you want.  Im usually only on there a few times a wk. Anyone heard anything about the app yet?
> 
> 
> I still cant post pics  arghhh.


There are many Maria sawyers. Lol. What's your profile pic? The monkey??


----------



## T33's Torts

I would assume the one that likes the TFO page..


----------



## Ashes

Smart*** is your middle name, isn't it?  I don't think about that stuff. And u say you're not tech savvy.... Psh. It won't let me request her as a friend.


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats _common sense, _Ashely.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm not kidding when I say I tell people its my middle name. My initials spell T*A*N, so its reasonable.


----------



## Ashes

Well my common sense is lacking today apparently. Lol.


----------



## AZtortMom

littledude said:


> Hey, Luke's on Facebook too!


What's Luke's last name?


----------



## sissyofone

littledude said:


> There are many Maria sawyers. Lol. What's your profile pic? The monkey??


I have a monkey holding a kitten. It days your actions show what ur heart is made of. Theres also a pic of my cat. Lol


----------



## T33's Torts

Noel, check out the TFO post with 10 comments. I'm assuming Luke is the only Luke who is a deckhand and likes TF.


----------



## Ashes

sissyofone said:


> I have a monkey holding a kitten. It days your actions show what ur heart is made of. Theres also a pic of my cat. Lol


It won't let me request you to be a friend. Are your permissions turned off?


----------



## Ashes

littledude said:


> It won't let me request you to be a friend. Are your permissions turned off?


Never mind - it let me now!


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Noel, check out the TFO post with 10 comments. I'm assuming Luke is the only Luke who is a deckhand and likes TF.


That's how I found him.


----------



## sissyofone

They shouldnt be Noel sent me a request.


----------



## Elohi

sissyofone said:


> Hey Everyone.  Its been an eventfull afternoon never a dull moment around here. I have a facebook page also Maria Sawyers add me if you want.  Im usually only on there a few times a wk. Anyone heard anything about the app yet?
> 
> 
> I still cant post pics  arghhh.


I posted one as an attachment yesterday but it won't let me post any pictures today. I keep trying but it won't work.


----------



## sissyofone

Elohi said:


> I posted one as an attachment yesterday but it won't let me post any pictures today. I keep trying but it won't work.


Ikr.. i cant post pics either " Oh when Oh when will the app be bk.


----------



## T33's Torts

Why am I considered a "Well-known Member"?!


----------



## sissyofone

Brb..


----------



## T33's Torts

Can I be changed to like an "Awesome Member" or something?


----------



## sissyofone

tffnytorts said:


> Why am I considered a "Well-known Member"?!


Hmm, I dunno Tiffany. I went from being a posting freak to just a member. And technically Im not sure how to take that. Lmbo


----------



## sissyofone

I keep getting a network error message. It judt pops up.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm gonna go fly a ninja turtle kite!!! So excited


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm gonna go fly a ninja turtle kite!!! So excited


Lol! Fly some for me!


----------



## T33's Torts

That seems like a good pastime Luke.


----------



## Elohi

@sissyofone fb still won't let me send you a request. It's greyed out.


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> @sissyofone fb still won't let me send you a request. It's greyed out.


It did that when I just tried to search her. When I went to the TFO fb page and found her on one of the recent statuses (the one with 11 comments), I clicked on her there and it let me request her.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm tiiirrreeedddd. I don't want the week to start. Its gonna *SUCK. *


----------



## Elohi

littledude said:


> It did that when I just tried to search her. When I went to the TFO fb page and found her on one of the recent statuses (the one with 11 comments), I clicked on her there and it let me request her.


I just tried that. Still greyed out. 
I messaged you @sissyofone. Maybe you can send me one.


----------



## Elohi

*OMG, I'm so tired. My husband and I worked outside all weekend and we are both tired, sore, and wore out. Going to bed soon. *


----------



## T33's Torts

I didn't do anything all weekend, and I'm wore out.


----------



## Ashes

Ugh, I meant to get some stuff done but... ended up just relaxing and enjoying a weekend for once. If you're tired of your yard @Elohi, you're more than welcome to come help with mine!


----------



## T33's Torts

Well, people are gone, thank god, but there's cigarette buds *ALL OVER THE YARD. *Great. Maybe Tank will ignore them?Hahaha. What a pathetic thought.I'm allowing myself until 10, then I'll clean up.


----------



## tortnmutt

Tiff, I had no idea that was you that friend requested me!!! I denied you!! Lol I feel terrible. I requested you back! 

I am the queen of Facebook stalking. I say that proudly.  my mom used to have me look up employees she was going to hire and students applying to her program. Then I showed her my Jedi ways. 

Walking my dog with Luke was great fun until she rolled in pile of dog sh!t.... She hasn't earned the nickname Stinky Stelly for nuthin!


----------



## T33's Torts

I love when dogs do that! LOL. No problem. I have no idea how to use Facebook. Its a good push foward though.


----------



## tortnmutt

I


LoutheRussian said:


> I'm gonna go fly a ninja turtle kite!!! So excited


i have yet to fly a kite a here!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I can't tell if my neighbors are fighting or doing some other adult stuff, at the moment. Shut up- no one wants to hear you.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I hadn't flown a kit in I don't even know how long


----------



## sissyofone

E="Elohi, post: 842742, member: 34264"]I just tried that. Still greyed out.
I messaged you @sissyofone. Maybe you can send me one.[/QUOTE]
Whats your name on there my page was acting up not sure why. But I will send you a request. Hopefully it works for me.


----------



## sissyofone

littledude said:


> It did that when I just tried to search her. When I went to the TFO fb page and found her on one of the recent statuses (the one with 11 comments), I clicked on her there and it let me request her.



Send me your info i will send you a request.


----------



## LoutheRussian

When Lou and I hang out he loves climbing up into my shoulder and falling asleep.


----------



## Elohi

sissyofone said:


> E="Elohi, post: 842742, member: 34264"]I just tried that. Still greyed out.
> I messaged you @sissyofone. Maybe you can send me one.


Whats your name on there my page was acting up not sure why. But I will send you a request. Hopefully it works for me.[/QUOTE]
Did you get a message from a Monica? In might be in your "others" folder and not in your regular inbox.


----------



## tortnmutt

LoutheRussian said:


> I hadn't flown a kit in I don't even know how long


I call dibs on going next time. With no stinky dog!!!


----------



## sissyofone

Elohi said:


> @sissyofone fb still won't let me send you a request. It's greyed out.



I sent you a request.


----------



## T33's Torts

This is a cool color. Did everyone survive the update? Has someone done a head count? Did we lose anyone?


----------



## sissyofone

[QUOTETiffanytorts, post: 842753, member: 32484"]I can't tell if my neighbors are fighting or doing some other adult stuff, at the moment. Shut up- no one wants to hear you.[/QUOTE]

Lmbo..


----------



## sissyofone

Has anyone heard from sibi? I hope all is well with her. I know Jacqui is missing, not sure of anyone else.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh no!


----------



## T33's Torts

Does anyone remember the username of her tort helper?


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm tired but I don't want to go to bed yet. A couple of friends might be stopping by


----------



## sissyofone

Yes it was bestwonderful I believe.


----------



## sissyofone

She's not been on much for awhile that I know of she's so sweet, I miss her being around. Hopefully all is well.


----------



## T33's Torts

I hope she is doing well. Maybe she's doing VERY well, so well she's gone tort crazy and forgotten us!


----------



## naturalman91

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Th
> 
> They're doing great. Acting as if they are free in a great green nirvana.


 

that is great to hear! there is a russian down here that need's help i wish i could take in but i'm in the middle of a move poor thing looks like its being kept on bird seeds i sent the person a general care information sheet via email but no reply. it seems like most of the torts i'm seeing in need lately have been russian


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm tired but I don't want to go to bed yet. A couple of friends might be stopping by


Don't ever think like that. That's what I do, and I believe myself enough to not ever sleep. LOL.


----------



## sissyofone

Omg, your right Tiffany more than likely thats whats happened.  I really hope sibi comes to her senses and returns to TFO... Shes missed I heard when ya tort crazy you tend to forget everything and everyone except the torts in hand.. Lol


----------



## sissyofone

Dang, hope I didn't kill chat.  Hopefully tomorrow is the day the app comes bk. I really miss it..


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Don't ever think like that. That's what I do, and I believe myself enough to not ever sleep. LOL.


Sometimes I'll stay up for a couple days for no reason


----------



## LoutheRussian

sissyofone said:


> Dang, hope I didn't kill chat.  Hopefully tomorrow is the day the app comes bk. I really miss it..


I'm here Maria. I got the name right I hope  I'm not always good at remembering


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hopefully tomorrow is the day the app comes bk. I really miss it..

I miss it too. I keep my fingers crossed


----------



## tortnmutt

sissyofone said:


> Dang, hope I didn't kill chat.  Hopefully tomorrow is the day the app comes bk. I really miss it..


Josh just said he's still waiting to hear back from the hosting site or something. It's out of his Hands right now.


----------



## naturalman91

i hope we get the app back soon to but honestly i'm very impress with just the overall redue tho i'd like to be to view just the threads we've participated in as to view updates on certain situations


----------



## tortnmutt

naturalman91 said:


> i hope we get the app back soon to but honestly i'm very impress with just the overall redue tho i'd like to be to view just the threads we've participated in as to view updates on certain situations


You can do all of that through the website, just not the app- though josh said it'll be in the update. You also couldn't search on the app which was a pretty big downfall.


----------



## sissyofone

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm here Maria. I got the name right I hope  I'm not always good at remembering



You got it right. I do like the new format but still terribly miss the app. Since its outta Josh's hands we just gotta keep our fingers crossed its soon.

Thanks tortandmutt for the update on that.


----------



## sissyofone

Goodnight all. Time to turn in gotta work in am.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Goodnight I'll be On and off for awhile yet.


----------



## tortnmutt

Don't download this stupid tapatalk thing if you're on your phone and it asks if you want to. Bllaaahhhh morning all!!


----------



## Ashes

Well everybody was up late! Lol. Morning all!!


----------



## Ashes

tortnmutt said:


> Don't download this stupid tapatalk thing if you're on your phone and it asks if you want to. Bllaaahhhh morning all!!


I didn't know what it was so I didn't... What is it?


----------



## tortnmutt

I'm not quite sure how to explain it.. Kind of like a news feed for the forum. From what I could tell you can't search or navigate through the forum... Only the most recent posts would come up. I could be wrong. I deleted it. Too early for my brain to work that hard.


----------



## Elohi

You know who I haven't seen in a while? @BeeBee*BeeLeaves 
Wurrrrrrr you at beebee?!


----------



## Elohi

OMG it's so quiet in my house that it's eire. Did I spell that right? iPhone corrected that for me so if it's the wrong word it's because I can't spell and it can't read my mind. LOL
The only thing I hear is the refrigerator. No dogs, no outside noises, no torts bumping the box, no digging boxie sounds, no kids. Holy moly kids make a lot of noise, after they leave in the mornings for school it's always suddenly quiet and this morning it's more noticeable. My 2 yr old is still asleep. She's busy busy busy but not nearly as noisy as her older brother and sister.


----------



## T33's Torts

Eerie, maybe. I don't know. Its always quite here, besides the birds ouside and the clocks.


----------



## Elohi

And it started raining...and my dogs were outside. So now I'm wet and smelly because I have to_ *carry* _my dogs through the house when they have muddy paws because I have eggshell carpet (HATE). 
80lb boxer was first because she refuses to seek shelter in the doghouse. So she was wet and soaked my shirt with her wetness. Lol. For a smart dog, she can be incredibly dense. Then I carried in little bit but he wasn't wet because he is smart enough to go into the doghouse.


----------



## T33's Torts

When it rained (when I has dogs) I'd but down the gate around the patio and make them stay under the cover-thingy. Otherwise they'd roll down the mud hill. Yhe golden retriever could climb back up, but the little corgi-mutt couldn't quite throw his legs up.


----------



## Elohi

I've always loved big dogs but my big boxer is my last big dog. She's 4 this month and boxers tend to have short lives  Between my husband and I, we've lost 3 boxers. Two lived to be 6 and one only to 3! 
And echo came from a friend of mine who just had to put echos litter mate down for lymphoma a few month ago. She was 3. The dog my husband and I had to put down last year was 3. He also had lymphoma. Very sad.
But my little mutt is probably only 3 and he is of breeds that tend to live a lot longer than boxers. He a chihuahua/miniature pinscher cross. At least that's our best guess, he's a rescue. He could be all minpin, but I figure he's more likely a mutt. He's a toot! I'm sure he will live to be 15+
And after that, it'll be a wait and see if we ever have another dog. And if we do it'll be a small dog. No more big ones. I have a big house but I don't want to have to make a big dog and my torts share a yard. lol. They torts will outlive any big dog 10x over so the torts win the yard.


----------



## lisa127

Elohi, min pins are very healthy and long lived dogs. And lively!! I've heard that about boxers...the short lives. But none of them live long enough, do they? Lymphoma is a horrible disease. I lose two furkids to lymphoma in the past two years. 

One of my dogs is turning 13 this summer. It makes me sad.


----------



## T33's Torts

I've always only had big, big dogs (ie German Shepherds, Komondors, goldies, Huskies). One time I went to a shelter to look for work, and there was a corgi with German Shepherd coloring. Long story short I took him home the next day. My rule is no more than two dogs at a time, and at this house I can't have any.


----------



## tortnmutt

I (well, my mom) have a dog turning 16 sometime in the next few months. She was a rescue so we don't know exactly when she was born. She's slowed down quite a bit but you'd never know she was 16. People think she's a puppy all the time.


----------



## Elohi

lisa127 said:


> Elohi, min pins are very healthy and long lived dogs. And lively!! I've heard that about boxers...the short lives. But none of them live long enough, do they? Lymphoma is a horrible disease. I lose two furkids to lymphoma in the past two years.
> 
> One of my dogs is turning 13 this summer. It makes me sad.



Lymphoma really is terrible. I noticed he wasn't as lively. Then he started losing weight, then I noticed a change in his coat texture, then suddenly he has huge lumps in his neck and groin. 
They were huge and they were everywhere very quickly. It was shocking how quickly he became sick. He stopped eating and that made the weight loss accelerate dramatically and he had to be put down just days after we found the lumps. It was awful how quickly he declined. And he was peeing on himself because the tumors were pressing on his urinary system. He was such a good dog. A very protective sweet boy.


----------



## lisa127

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lisa127

tffnytorts said:


> I've always only had big, big dogs (ie German Shepherds, Komondors, goldies, Huskies). One time I went to a shelter to look for work, and there was a corgi with German Shepherd coloring. Long story short I took him home the next day. My rule is no more than two dogs at a time, and at this house I can't have any.


 I'm the same way. I limit it to two dogs, though I will foster a third. That sucks that you can't have any dogs though. Not sure how well I'd do not having dogs in my life.


----------



## Elohi

The sad thing was, was he came over to me for some love and I was hugging a petting him and and when I reached his neck with the pets, I felt the lumps and I gasped and the look he gave me told me everything I needed to know before the vets diagnosis. He TOLD me he was dying. It was an awful experience. There was a knowing and a sadness in his eyes when I felt those lumps. It was as if he came to me in that moment to tell me he was dying and to tell me goodbye. Ahhhh tearing up. Miss that boy.


----------



## Elohi

I've always loved dogs and wanted a house full but my kids keep me so busy that 2 dogs is all I can handle. And my boxer is huge. She is abnormally large for a female. And she is GROSS. She is a jowl booger flinger. She shakes her head and dark jowl junk flies off of her and onto walls and floors. She is so gross Lol. Dexter, the minpin is clean and never has odors. Echo is a disgusting beast. She is lucky we love her big clumsy butt so much lol. 
And she makes her own mud if there isn't any natural mud. She is a mess HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Elohi

Echo, the perpetual puppy


----------



## sissyofone

Hello Everyone Im so glad the Forums bk up.


----------



## naturalman91

Elohi said:


> I've always loved dogs and wanted a house full but my kids keep me so busy that 2 dogs is all I can handle. And my boxer is huge. She is abnormally large for a female. And she is GROSS. She is a jowl booger flinger. She shakes her head and dark jowl junk flies off of her and onto walls and floors. She is so gross Lol. Dexter, the minpin is clean and never has odors. Echo is a disgusting beast. She is lucky we love her big clumsy butt so much lol.
> And she makes her own mud if there isn't any natural mud. She is a mess HAHAHAHAHA.




my pitbull boxer mix is just like this always has some long slobber coming down and just ready to throw it at someone with a head shack lol i always feel bad if anyone is riding in the back seat with him because he think's he's a lap dog and hes a 90pound drooling machine really


----------



## Elohi

Woot! Back in business


----------



## sissyofone




----------



## tortnmutt

so glad we can all go back to pretending to do our jobs... of course it comes back up just as my lunch ends... back to a classroom full of monsters on a full moon... seriously that isn't a myth. FACT: kids go off the deep end when it's a full moon.


----------



## sissyofone

tortnmutt said:


> so glad we can all go back to pretending to do our jobs... of course it comes back up just as my lunch ends... back to a classroom full of monsters on a full moon... seriously that isn't a myth. FACT: kids go off the deep end when it's a full moon.



I seriously do believe that, lol. Have a good day.


----------



## AZtortMom

Woo hoo! Happy tort dance we are back!


----------



## sissyofone

Me too. Its been pretty quite in here since it came bk.


----------



## AZtortMom

I see that  Maybe everyone is napping


----------



## Ashes

Working.


----------



## sissyofone

I got really sleepy a little earlier. Its all cold rainy and wet in san antonio this afternoon. Makes me sleepy when it rains. Lol


----------



## sissyofone

Does anyone else keep getting a network era thingy pop up on there screen?


----------



## Ashes

sissyofone said:


> Does anyone else keep getting a network era thingy pop up on there screen?


Not that I can see.


----------



## sissyofone

littledude said:


> Not that I can see.



It just randomly pops up. Maybe its fixed now it hasnt happened again for a few mins so..we will see. Hope your days going good.


----------



## T33's Torts

Every new update has glitches.


----------



## sissyofone

Im so mad.  it seems i entered the contest for the heating matt from osbourne industries and i didnt follow proper format my pic was to be first then the caption. But its reversed. 
( stomping feet ) 

Yes it does seem like all updates are glitchy. 

No worries josh will get it. 

Did you send email?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep. Now I'm off to work with pricks. I'll be back in less than 30 minutes.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Yep. Now I'm off to work with pricks. I'll be back in less than 30 minutes.


Now_ that _just sounds über fun.


----------



## sissyofone

tffnytorts said:


> Yep. Now I'm off to work with pricks. I'll be back in less than 30 minutes.




Lmao..


----------



## sissyofone

So wheres everyone?


----------



## Ashes

I'm at home. Just ate some Arby's. No fiancé or children, criminal minds on the television, Little Dude in a soak.... Aaaahhh. So this is what single life is like......


----------



## Ashes

What's up on your end Maria?


----------



## sissyofone

Not much had chinese food. Yummy laying around watching tv. Being lazy lol


----------



## Ashes

sissyofone said:


> Not much had chinese food. Yummy laying around watching tv. Being lazy lol


Mmm, Chinese is good too.


----------



## Kerryann

Hi, tapatalk being dead has kept me at bay. i am online working so  I stopped in to say hi.


----------



## Ashes

Kerry! Are you gonna join our Facebook party? Tiffany made one!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Kerryann! We're still waiting on the app, but Josh says its almost there!


----------



## T33's Torts

I burnt stew. Cooking fails are my speciality. I miss Jacqui!


----------



## T33's Torts

So this is what's become of my little sister. Great. 

****FOR PEOPLE HAVING TROUBLES LOADING PICTURES FROM MOBILE:: 
Go to www.tinypic.com and select your file, upload, then copy the adress under the "Message board and forum" area and paste it here! Ta-Da!


----------



## AZtortMom

How's everyone? I'm just watching TV before bed. Tiff how did the offload go?


----------



## T33's Torts

Fine. I go, stack boxes, and leave.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hello y'all. What are the tort people up too. I just had the most yummy salad! My friend and I went grocery shopping and she made the best salad ever. I can't even describe how good it was. Apple and cranberries and kale and pumpkin seeds and sunflower seeds a poppyseed dressing and all other sorts of yummy


----------



## T33's Torts

That sounds awesome! I'm lliterally the worst cook ever. 

Tonight's supposed to be the blood moon, so I'm staying up. No need for sleep if its only at 11.


----------



## tortnmutt

I was viciously assaulted by a fingernail polish sale. And bought a new couch for $175. Winner winner chicken dinner!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I got the latest couch for $200 on a Black Friday sale!


----------



## T33's Torts

Nail polish is a no go for me. If I wanted to paint my body I'd join a circus. LOL.


----------



## tortnmutt

Yea this couch was 60% off and I didn't have to deal with any wackos!! I was the weirdo laying on the couch to see if it felt right.


----------



## T33's Torts

I mostly got this couch to occupy the big ol' living room. This house is about 3 rooms too big for me.


----------



## tortnmutt

I think in a past life I was in the circus. For sure. I have a problem.


----------



## tortnmutt

I just got a new place and I have no furniture besides a bunch of tables for my plants, a coffee table, and my bed set. My roommate has all the furniture and she's moving to Seattle.


----------



## T33's Torts

When I first moved in, I literally had a 2x2 table and a plastic plant.  And a few handfuls of torts.


----------



## tortnmutt

How long has everyone been a tortie owner? I'm a noob. Only 6 months.


----------



## T33's Torts

How old am I now? *mumbling* 
Maybe 19 years. I've had torts since I was 3, but not until I was 16 I took them seriously.


----------



## T33's Torts

Kristin, you live in the wrong Long Beach.


----------



## tortnmutt

Nope, I definitely live in the right one!! That southern one has a people infestation problem.


----------



## LoutheRussian

La la la


----------



## Ashes

tortnmutt said:


> How long has everyone been a tortie owner? I'm a noob. Only 6 months.


Only 3 1/2 weeks!


----------



## Elohi

OMG I'm hurting this morning after so little sleep. Anticipation of the blood moon kept me up and then the blood moon itself kept me up. I couldn't quit taking pictures lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Elohi said:


> OMG I'm hurting this morning after so little sleep. Anticipation of the blood moon kept me up and then the blood moon itself kept me up. I couldn't quit taking pictures lol.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


It was cloudy here and the moon didn't come out until almost three am


LoutheRussian


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good morning 


LoutheRussian


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> It was cloudy here and the moon didn't come out until almost three am
> 
> 
> LoutheRussian



Here the clouds lifted as the moon came out. Other then being a full moon, it was nothing special here.


----------



## T33's Torts

*HI JACQUI!!!!! *
*We really miss you. *


----------



## Jacqui

What nobody else grumps at you?


----------



## lisa127

It's snowing here today. This is month number 7 in a row with snow. If we go for 8, I'm done here. Moving will be in my future.


----------



## tortnmutt

Morning all!!


----------



## Jacqui

We had snow and ice yesterday. Today we had fog and really thick frost. It was so beautiful out with the frost covering everything as the sun just was starting to appear.


----------



## Jacqui

tortnmutt said:


> Morning all!!



Morning! *waves*


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm up early because my grandpa was dropped off at 5 (an hour and a half ago) and he hasn't stopped talking.


----------



## Jacqui

Good so time with Grandpa!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Like 3 hours too early. I'm SOOOO not a morning person. I'm on my 2nd cup of coffee.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Welcome back online all.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Welcome back online all.



Hi Ken! *waves*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Hi Ken! *waves*


Waving back.


----------



## T33's Torts

OH MY GOD THE APP IS BACK!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Like 3 hours too early. I'm SOOOO not a morning person. I'm on my 2nd cup of coffee.



I had to get up early this morning too. The dogs and cats were like, "Why are you waking us up now and dragging us outside. The sun is not up yet." Jeff had to be up in Lincoln by 7:45 for his CT scan. With us hauling the trailer we used yesterday to bring home lumber, we needed the full two hours for drive time.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Waving back.



What's new in your neck of the woods this week?


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, check your online version conversations.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey Jacqui, can we work on changing me from a "Well-known Member" to something more like "Awesome Member"? I'm really not "Well-known".


----------



## Jacqui

But wouldn't you have to BE an awesome member first?  That would have to be done by Josh and those may be permanent based on post counts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Ken, check your online version conversations.


I read it. You folks are funny. Sunday, our neighbor called to say the grandkids had each picked a bag of dandelion blossoms for the tortoises. They had all the fun making sure all got there fair share.


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay, I'll just stick with being well-known. 

The coffee is kicking in.


----------



## Jacqui

Bet the children had a blast!


----------



## T33's Torts

They've gone horizontal.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Local news…an elderly, disabled woman whose disabled son lives with her had the wheelchair ramp that leads into the house. They're both restricted to a wheelchair. What kind of scumbag does something like that? And for what gain? A local construction company will be making a new ramp today for free for them.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm jumping to the conclusion that someone disabled their ramp...

That's horrible! What's wrong with people?! Tortoises don't do these things!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Because they lack thumbs.


----------



## T33's Torts

Don't tell them...


----------



## Jacqui

If they could, I could see a tortoise doing that and then sitting back and laughing their shells off about it.


----------



## Jacqui

Your Grandpa looks pretty young.


----------



## T33's Torts

What happened to your icon picture, Jacqui?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Bet the children had a blast!


They really did. This is the second time they've been here. Very good kids. No screaming and running around. Asking good questions…


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> Your Grandpa looks pretty young.


Turned 21 this last December..


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> What happened to your icon picture, Jacqui?



It went bye bye


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> They really did. This is the second time they've been here. Very good kids. No screaming and running around. Asking good questions…



Starting out right then aren't they.


----------



## T33's Torts

How sad. I hope it at least wrote an apology letter.


----------



## Jacqui

Nopers


----------



## T33's Torts

What a bummer. Maybe its time to move on? 
"Its not you, its me."


----------



## Jacqui

Maybe it's telling me it's time to leave TFO, huh.


----------



## LoutheRussian

It gonna be one of those days. What do my tort loving friends have planned?


LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes

Lol! Good morning all! Seems I've missed some pretty interesting conversation! Jacqui is back!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Maybe it's telling me it's time to leave TFO, huh.


Jacqui, no need for that. Crazy don't live here anymore.


----------



## T33's Torts

Don't worry Jac. Just go snap another picture! 

Luke, I posted on your FB page. I don't trust the PM system, because sometimes it won't send.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Don't worry Jac. Just go snap another picture!
> 
> Luke, I posted on your FB page. I don't trust the PM system, because sometimes it won't send.


Posting on my fb is nearly just as
Public as posting on here lol. 


LoutheRussian


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Seems to me the pm system works…


----------



## tortnmutt

waahhh! I'm down 2 people at work. I don't like being in charge. Sucky thing about living in a small town. Not enough people to sub with my kiddos. It shall be a good day. Good thing I ate a popsicle for breakfast.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> It gonna be one of those days. What do my tort loving friends have planned?
> 
> 
> LoutheRussian



We (hubby, youngest son, and I ) are putting up some fence posts for tortoise enclosures.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui, no need for that. Crazy don't live here anymore.



I wish Crazy would come back. I believe it was way before your time, but we did have a member called Crazy and she was a mod. Very nice person.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Seems to me the pm system works…



Has always for me, too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today I get to do the massive grocery shopping trip. I like to, in that I compete with myself to save money. I shoot for saving at least 25% overall.


----------



## Jacqui

tortnmutt said:


> waahhh! I'm down 2 people at work. I don't like being in charge. Sucky thing about living in a small town. Not enough people to sub with my kiddos. It shall be a good day. Good thing I ate a popsicle for breakfast.



In my small town (village actually) we have less then 80 for our entire population.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Today I get to do the massive grocery shopping trip. I like to, in that I compete with myself to save money. I shoot for saving at least 25% overall.



Sounds like a great plan! Be sure to tell us how you did with that when you get back.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Last night Karen and I threw all caution to the wind and stayed up till 11:30 to try and see the, “blood-moon". We managed to last long enough to see about 40% coverage when the clouds didn't block our view. Finally, we looked at each other and said, “Oooh, neat. Night!"


----------



## tortnmutt

Jacqui said:


> In my small town (village actually) we have less then 80 for our entire population.


ah! where do you live?! I love small towns but that sounds a little too small for me.


----------



## lisa127

I'm sitting here with my bearded dragon, Oscar, browsing online. Soon it will be naptime. Then time to go take care of the kiddos at school (I run an afterschool program).


----------



## jaizei

tortnmutt said:


> ah! where do you live?! I love small towns but that sounds a little too small for me.



I thought you were a Facebook stalking Jedi  

Much to learn you still have my young padawan.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  hi Miss Jaqcui  good to see ya back!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Has always for me, too.



How are you Jacqui? Haven't see you for some time. Miss you for sure......


----------



## bouaboua

And Good morning to you all. Wonderful sunny day for all my Tortoises......Praise the Lord!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Read some really tragic stories yesterday online about two torts that died suddenly. One ruptured their intestines and vomited them up and choked to death he was 16 and the other one was a hatchling that was eaten by the owners dog and puked up. I was beside myself. Of course I ran to my 3 babies and hugged each of them and thanked God mine were safe and healthy


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> Read some really tragic stories yesterday online about two torts that died suddenly. One ruptured their intestines and vomited them up and choked to death he was 16 and the other one was a hatchling that was eaten by the owners dog and puked up. I was beside myself. Of course I ran to my 3 babies and hugged each of them and thanked God mine were safe and healthy


Omg that's terrible...


----------



## AZtortMom

I would be inconsolable in either one of those situations. They are members of Facebook groups I belong to


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Read some really tragic stories yesterday online about two torts that died suddenly. One ruptured their intestines and vomited them up and choked to death he was 16 and the other one was a hatchling that was eaten by the owners dog and puked up. I was beside myself. Of course I ran to my 3 babies and hugged each of them and thanked God mine were safe and healthy



Of course I ran to my 3 babies and hugged each of them and thanked God mine were safe and 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
We do that daily......No, I'm not kidding.


----------



## AZtortMom

I feel very blessed with my torts


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm thankful for Lou but I don't thank and deities for him 


LoutheRussian


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I know y'all know that I enjoy making Karen good dinners to come home to, right? Here is the problem in doing so…I start thinking about what to make early in the day. You know, line out the ingredients and all that. This results in me being hungry for the better part of the day. It's bad on days like today where I start planning early. 
On tonight's menu is Baked Chicken Parmesan on a bed of wide noodles with a garlicky marinara sauce. I'm a sucker for a pretty face.


----------



## naturalman91

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I know y'all know that I enjoy making Karen good dinners to come home to, right? Here is the problem in doing so…I start thinking about what to make early in the day. You know, line out the ingredients and all that. This results in me being hungry for the better part of the day. It's bad on days like today where I start planning early.
> On tonight's menu is Baked Chicken Parmesan on a bed of wide noodles with a garlicky marinara sauce. I'm a sucker for a pretty face.




thanks cowboy you just made me hungry haha the problem with me cooking for my fiance is........i can't cook honestly i'd catch water on fire hahaha she's going to culinary arts school tho so i get lots of good food!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just started experimenting with things. Then I got on the Internet machine to find clear recipes and just ran with it.


----------



## T33's Torts

I didn't get to see the blood moon. It was cloudy. I stayed up through the better part of the morning too.


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Posting on my fb is nearly just as
> Public as posting on here lol.
> 
> 
> LoutheRussian



Pre-update, some of my PM didn't send.


----------



## T33's Torts

There's some 12 year old who is explaining to me why its okay to feed a baby Russian dog food.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening!


----------



## Jacqui

What sad stories Noel. Weird the one with the intestines though.


----------



## AZtortMom

Very weird


----------



## T33's Torts

Good evening!


----------



## Ashes

Good evening!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Man, all this tech stuff is driving me nuts!


----------



## AZtortMom

Good evening


----------



## Ashes

Lol why, Tiffany?


----------



## Ashes

Evenin', Noel!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm really not a very high tech person. I just want the old, simple, semi working TFO back


----------



## AZtortMom

Jay and I watching Big Bang Theory. Don't mind the dirty water, she just came in from outside


----------



## tortnmutt

jaizei said:


> I thought you were a Facebook stalking Jedi
> 
> Much to learn you still have my young padawan.


I don't know who Jacqui is on Facebook!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't think Jacqui's on facebook.


----------



## tortnmutt

So my Jedi stalking skills don't work. Hence my reason for asking where here teeny weeny village is...


----------



## T33's Torts

Its somewhere in Nebraska. By a hill and a few blocks away from a bar and Mexican restaurant.


----------



## tortnmutt

Lol! Beer and Mexican food. Sounds like the life to me... Minus being in Nebraska.


----------



## T33's Torts

I know, right? 

I'm going to do and play some volleyball tomorrow with some friends. Should be sore.


----------



## T33's Torts

Don't tell Ken, but I'm watching basketball. Clipps should make it to the playoffs, finally.


----------



## Ashes

Lips are sealed.


----------



## T33's Torts

These refs SUCK.


----------



## Ashes

I never could get into basketball. :/


----------



## T33's Torts

I could never play basketball, but its fun to watch. 
I don't do well on teams, and I'm ridiculously short.


----------



## Ashes

Haha I could watch football all year.... Not basketball.


----------



## T33's Torts

I watch football, not as religiously though. I'm not a TV person really.


----------



## sissyofone

Hi Everyone


----------



## sissyofone

Its been a longggg day. Thank goodness the apps bk.


----------



## sissyofone

I could never play basketball, but its fun to watch. 
I don't do well on teams, and I'm ridiculously short. ￼



How tall are you Tiffany? Im 4' 10" lol talk about short.


----------



## T33's Torts

I think I'm like 5'1". My dad and mom and are tallish (my dad's 5'11"). Not fair. My little sister is like 5'5".


----------



## pdrobber

whoa! new look to the forum!!! so modern!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Oregon's state flower should be dandelion. I always roam my neighborhood picking them for my tortoises only this year I am sickish and can't walk as far as I normally would. Thank goodness there are so many dandelions this year I have not gone farther than a couple of houses and have picked the biggest dandelions I've ever seen and 2 huge bags of them. In fact Bob has eaten so many he's starting to turn up his nose at them! Yvonne sent me home with some cactus pads for my tortoises and I sure wish I had taken more, the animals just love them. The biggest one was so tough I had to slice it open so Bob could bite thru it. Can you imagine something so tough a big Sulcata has trouble eating it??? Oh, and a question...can big tortoises choke on something? Actually get stuck in their throat?


----------



## T33's Torts

I think a tort could get stuff in their throats, but i doubt they could cough to get it up.


----------



## T33's Torts

Part of Tank's beak is jagged:


And he won't let me file it, so sometimes food gets stuck on it, and I have to help him.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hi ya Maggie!!! Long time no hear. I think a tortoise could easily get a food item stuck in their throat. Specifically, solid food items. I don't know enough of their physiology to respond to them coughing it up on their own though.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  shh! I'm at work still


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maggie, look what I found ;


----------



## Elohi

Good morning everyone. 
My son is getting ready to participate in a recital in May and I helped him upload another of his songs to you YouTube channel. 
Here is one of the songs. 






Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monica, I'm sure he plays great.
I get my Internet machine from those orbiting satellite thingys. This restricts how much video I watch. I was unable to watch him play.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, imagine the feeling you'd get laughing with family and friends watching bull riding and eating bacon. Thats the feeling his playing gives off.


----------



## Elohi

tffnytorts said:


> Ken, imagine the feeling you'd get laughing with family and friends watching bull riding and eating bacon. Thats the feeling his playing gives off.



LOL!!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Now I need bacon.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Oregon's state flower should be dandelion. I always roam my neighborhood picking them for my tortoises only this year I am sickish and can't walk as far as I normally would. Thank goodness there are so many dandelions this year I have not gone farther than a couple of houses and have picked the biggest dandelions I've ever seen and 2 huge bags of them. In fact Bob has eaten so many he's starting to turn up his nose at them! Yvonne sent me home with some cactus pads for my tortoises and I sure wish I had taken more, the animals just love them. The biggest one was so tough I had to slice it open so Bob could bite thru it. Can you imagine something so tough a big Sulcata has trouble eating it??? Oh, and a question...can big tortoises choke on something? Actually get stuck in their throat?




@maggie3fan - Well, dummy...the big one was for you to plant! The younger pads were for feeding.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nice Yvonne.


----------



## Yvonne G

tffnytorts said:


> Its somewhere in Nebraska. By a hill and a few blocks away from a bar and Mexican restaurant.



...and don't forget the cornfield!


----------



## T33's Torts

Well clearly Bob was gonna eat the big pad!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Thanks for all the replies everyone. The reason I ask is because a local market supplies me with free produce for my tortoises and most of the time in the stuff is cut off bottoms from a head lettuce. They are almost as big as a 50 sent piece and altho I always take them out sometimes I miss and they are left on the floor of Bob's shed. In my mind I can clearly see one stuck right in his throat. I worry about that lot and try not to miss any.
Yvonne...guess I am a dummy because I was thinking that they wouldn't grow in our climate. Abscess Nose and Queenie loved the smaller more tender ones. It's a great healthy treat for them. I still have 1/2 the big one, should I stick in in some dirt after it dries? Even my male 3-toed liked them


----------



## T33's Torts

I let Tank eat those.


----------



## tortnmutt

morning everyone!!! Hope everyone has a fantabulous day!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maggie, the biggest challenge with cactus growing here is they don't like wet “feet". I've tried and tried to no success. Next I will try 3/4" minus crushed rock mixed with very little top soil in a planter to see if that works.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I'm not sure how wide spread this news has made it, but we've had a dead whale wash ashore up in these parts. No one is real sure what to do with it. Back in the '70's we had a similar event, but we learned what not to do. Maggie might remember, all others, enjoy the video…

http://m.youtube.com/watch?t=0m43s&v=uD5sPgV61bw


----------



## tortnmutt

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I'm not sure how wide spread this news has made it, but we've had a dead whale wash ashore up in these parts. No one is real sure what to do with it. Back in the '70's we had a similar event, but we learned what not to do. Maggie might remember, all others, enjoy the video…
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?t=0m43s&v=uD5sPgV61bw



We've had 2 whales wash up this year and multiple seals. super gross. The wild life people come and poke holes in it so that it doesn't explode. I call it a holy whale. The seal didn't have a head and had a wooden stake through it. I didn't know there were vampire seals... Do you think they sparkle? (Twilight joke. har har har)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kristin, 1/2 a ton of dynamite was used to “help" explode this whale back in the '70's.


----------



## tortnmutt

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I'm not sure how wide spread this news has made it, but we've had a dead whale wash ashore up in these parts. No one is real sure what to do with it. Back in the '70's we had a similar event, but we learned what not to do. Maggie might remember, all others, enjoy the video…
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?t=0m43s&v=uD5sPgV61bw



It's raining whales! 
Hallejulah!
I'm gonna go out
I'm gonna let myself get
Absolutley soaking wet 
In BLUBBER!


Sorry guys, I went a little heavy on the coffee this morning.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tiffany...you let him eat those bottom rounds? If I miss one I always find it in Bob's eating spot. He won't eat them.

Ken, I have only lived here for 8 years. But I do remember an awful lot of whales beaching here, and I do know about that latest one.
I am too stupid to think of planting it in a pot. Great idea and I will do that.
I loved seeing those pictures of Bob, Ken...thanks for posting them...


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm sorry, Maggie...I thought when I was cutting them for you that you had asked for an older one to plant. My mistake.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Hello everyone! Sorry it's been a while. Life has been crazy here, but I think things are finally (mostly) under control. Poor Littlefoot hasn't been quite so spoiled the last few months, time to fix that! 

Hope everyone is doing well...anyone get any new tort friends while I was gone? 

Sent from my RM-927_nam_vzw_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashes

Hi star, I'm Ashley!! Newish. Have a 3ish month old RF named Little Dude!!! Nice to meet you!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Hi Ashley! Little Dude is cute! Look at that smile! I bet he's excited about those strawberries.  Nice to meet you both!


----------



## Ashes

That was his first strawberry experience!  I think he still prefers cantaloupe... Haha.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I have a 8.5 month old Hermann's who goes bonkers for pumpkin and little tomatoes. He rarely gets them, but boy does he come running when he does!

Can you guys believe he's almost 9 months already?! He's getting so big, so fast!


----------



## Ashes

I've had my little guy for a month and THAT has flown! I can't imagine 9! 

He won't eat pumpkin... Tried to when I was trying to get him to poop, but he was NOT interested...


----------



## tortnmutt

Ashley you've only had him a month? Seems like longer!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Mine wouldn't touch mazuri for a while so I mixed a bit of pureed pumpkin the moistened, mushed up pellets. Worked like a charm. Eventually weaned him off it and now his primary diet is moistened mazuri mixed with rehydrated dried herbs and weeds. It worked well for our cold North Dakota winters...Buying fresh greens all the time just wasn't economical for one itty bitty guy. Excited to be able to grow him some fresh stuff now so he'll stop murdering his enclosure plants.


----------



## tortnmutt

My RT won't touch mazuri with a 10 foot pole, I even soaked it in cucumber juice!!. He has got to be the pickiest eater EVER! I know it's not good because it has no nutritional value but I cracked today and gave him iceberg lettuce because he hadn't eaten in 4 days. At least it had his supplements on it. He loves cucumbers but you're only supposed to give those on occasions. He sleeps all the time. I have to wake him up to eat. Anyone have ideas? His basking temp is around 100 degrees, in his log hide it's mid 70's, with lights off at night and the temp gets down to upper 60's. 

I know this isn't an "off topic" chat but Ken is like the RT master.


----------



## Ashes

tortnmutt said:


> Ashley you've only had him a month? Seems like longer!!


It DOES seem like longer - but we've come so far in that month! I'm so glad he's finally eating and pooping on a regular basis! 

Mine will eat Mazuri when he won't eat anything else, but I only give it to him maybe once or twice a week - otherwise he gets spring greens, fruit, and soon a grazing tortoise seed mix and cactus pads.  I have weeds in the yard that I'm figuring out what they are to see if they're edible for him - so I'll be feeding them to him if they are! And also dandelions soon!

As far as him not eating - how old is he? Mine wouldn't eat for weeks but I chalked it up to stress with the changes. And mine is NEVER awake and moving around unless it's just after I put him back in after a soak and supper. I heard they sleep most of the time for the first year or so? However, I am NOT a russian expert at all - all my research is on redfoots for now.  Hopefully you get your answer quickly!!


----------



## tortnmutt

littledude said:


> It DOES seem like longer - but we've come so far in that month! I'm so glad he's finally eating and pooping on a regular basis!
> 
> Mine will eat Mazuri when he won't eat anything else, but I only give it to him maybe once or twice a week - otherwise he gets spring greens, fruit, and soon a grazing tortoise seed mix and cactus pads.  I have weeds in the yard that I'm figuring out what they are to see if they're edible for him - so I'll be feeding them to him if they are! And also dandelions soon!
> 
> As far as him not eating - how old is he? Mine wouldn't eat for weeks but I chalked it up to stress with the changes. And mine is NEVER awake and moving around unless it's just after I put him back in after a soak and supper. I heard they sleep most of the time for the first year or so? However, I am NOT a russian expert at all - all my research is on redfoots for now.  Hopefully you get your answer quickly!!




Shelldon pretty much laughed in my face when I put dandelion flowers in there. I posted a photo of him when I first got him and Tom and Ken both commented that he was well into adulthood and probably wild caught.


----------



## Ashes

tortnmutt said:


> Shelldon pretty much laughed in my face when I put dandelion flowers in there. I posted a photo of him when I first got him and Tom and Ken both commented that he was well into adulthood and probably wild caught.


HE DOESN'T LIKE DANDELIONS?!?!?!


----------



## StarSapphire22

littledude said:


> HE DOESN'T LIKE DANDELIONS?!?!?!


 
There's your answer, Tortnmutt. Obviously, you broke him.  Lol!


----------



## Ashes

Bahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

tortnmutt said:


> My RT won't touch mazuri with a 10 foot pole, I even soaked it in cucumber juice!!.
> .



If he loves the lettuce chop it very fine and mix it in the moistened Mazuri. Make it a lot of lettuce and very little Mazuri. Then slowly make it more Mazuri to less lettuce. That usually will work.


----------



## T33's Torts

My icon is showing up with other people's comments in quotes. Kinda weird. Anyways, days over, thank goodness.


----------



## sissyofone

Hi Everyone.  Been a busy day. Just dropping in to say hello.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Maria  I'm glad my day is over too, Tiff. We got called in an hour early and stayed late


----------



## Ashes

Ugh I'm still at work!! Lol. Stupid 10 hour days.  good evening everyone - hope all is well !!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortnmutt said:


> I know this isn't an "off topic" chat but Ken is like the RT master.


Master, priceless. I'm gonna print and frame that quote.
How old is this russian?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Master, priceless. I'm gonna print and frame that quote.



NOW you've done it!


----------



## AZtortMom

It's Master Bacon


----------



## tortnmutt

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Master, priceless. I'm gonna print and frame that quote.
> How old is this russian?






No idea. He was given to me by someone who got him 3 years ago from petco.


----------



## Kerryann

Kerryann said:


> Hi, tapatalk being dead has kept me at bay. i am online working so  I stopped in to say hi.


Where is it?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Kerryann. With all the weirdness in the forum, I spent some time in pretend chat from a year ago. You and I have been yaking for sometime now.


----------



## Kerryann

I tried to find it. I'm Kerry Schaffer. I think my profile pic is me?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heck fire girl! You've always been Kerryann.


----------



## T33's Torts

I think I found you Kerry(ann). My last name's Nelle- I sent you a request.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. So now we're talking The Facebook, right?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yes. And you're left out.


----------



## T33's Torts

Dude the smiley isn't showing up. What the heck forum.


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> I think I found you Kerry(ann). My last name's Nelle- I sent you a request.


Yes I got the request.
Ken my middle name is Ann. My hubby called me kerryann for the first six months we dated now I'm just plain old Kerry. 
I have been making Mikey do exercises every night before bed and my abs are so sore (I won't say what auto correct changed abs too). They are so sore it hurts to laugh.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

On that note…Intervention Time. For all my friends that signed, thank you very much. The point was not lost on me.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, it might be time to hit the internet and search up the ol' Book.


----------



## T33's Torts

My team's playing Portland. And down by eleven.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> On that note…Intervention Time. For all my friends that signed, thank you very much. The point was not lost on me.


Signed? Like a peace sign like nanu nanu? 



tffnytorts said:


> Ken, it might be time to hit the internet and search up the ol' Book.


What's this book?


----------



## T33's Torts

Some of us started an intervention to get Ken on Facebook (aka "the book")


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Portland WeedWhackers…no
Portland Landscapers…no
Portland Trailblazers…yup, that it!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats it!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Some of us started an intervention to get Ken on Facebook (aka "the book")


I liked Derrick's input…


----------



## T33's Torts

All I heard while typing was "There should be a comma there" or "you missed the closing parenthese!" or "you spelled that wrong".


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> Some of us started an intervention to get Ken on Facebook (aka "the book")


Yes even my mother I'm law is on the Facebook machine. I can teach how to private it up so no one can creep your stuffs.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> All I heard while typing was "There should be a comma there" or "you missed the closing parenthese!" or "you spelled that wrong".


I get in trouble for correcting people.... Lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

While in town today, I picked up some, “Robins Eggs" for my honey. My question is, why are, “Peeps" still made? I mean really, does anyone like those stale marshmallow things?


----------



## T33's Torts

If you soak them in vodka they taste pretty good..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ha! LOL


----------



## T33's Torts

You should try it!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummmm…vodka???


----------



## T33's Torts

Or any else you have. Beer doesn't work though, can someone say "yuck"?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Raises hand


----------



## T33's Torts

Yes, you- Ken.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got to go close up the big kids house. Then survivor is on. Probably gonna fall asleep watching it. Night all.


----------



## T33's Torts

Night.


----------



## sissyofone

So ken denied our attempt to get him on the facebook tiffany?


----------



## T33's Torts

Pretty much.


----------



## Ashes

Damn.


----------



## T33's Torts

IKR.


----------



## tortnmutt

[ QUOTE="Cowboy_Ken, post: 844187, member: 14851"]While in town today, I picked up some, “Robins Eggs" for my honey. My question is, why are, “Peeps" still made? I mean really, does anyone like those stale marshmallow things?[/QUOTE

I like lighting them on fire. Not to eat. Just because I'm surprised at how flammable they are. > kinda looks like horns!?


----------



## sissyofone

Oh well.. At least we tried. So hows your mouse? Ive cleaned enclosures all day. And was litetally chased around by Shelby my 8 yr old Sulcata. While i was trying to clean his area. Hes so silly he'll run up to you and if u have no food he rams ya. So generally i occupy him with a pile of food while i do clean up. Lol


----------



## tortnmutt

Can we veto Ken's decline? Lol have y'all seen the commercial of the old bitties and her "feed" on the wall. That's going to be Ken. Posting pictures of torts, bacon, and his wifey up in their living room.


----------



## tortnmutt

StarSapphire22 said:


> There's your answer, Tortnmutt. Obviously, you broke him.  Lol!




I brokeded him. He's always been a weird little guy. He likes everything I'm not supposed to give him much of. Broccoli, carrots, cucumbers, iceberg lettuce, mango piece (that was his Christmas present). The only flower I had seen and picked had just barely started to get fluffy at the base. Still flower like though.


----------



## Elohi

So I'm tired...
Cowboy Ken, did you decide for or against a fb acct? Lol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## sissyofone

Hi Monica..


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I LOVE Peeps. I was recently in a Peeps eating contest with a 52 year old man. He said he also loves Peeps and could eat a lot...He ate 25 Peeps and I ate 38. In 15 minutes. I could have continued but we ran out of Peeps. The lavender ones taste the best.
On the trip to my sister's I bought chocolate covered Peeps. Don't waste your $1.50 as they suck...


----------



## Kerryann

maggie3fan said:


> I LOVE Peeps. I was recently in a Peeps eating contest with a 52 year old man. He said he also loves Peeps and could eat a lot...He ate 25 Peeps and I ate 38. In 15 minutes. I could have continued but we ran out of Peeps. The lavender ones taste the best.
> On the trip to my sister's I bought chocolate covered Peeps. Don't waste your $1.50 as they suck...


I just got a recipe yesterday for vegetarian peeps since Mikey loved them but can't eat them anymore. They look easy to make. I never liked them myself but I also dislike candy sprinkles too.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

They are just marshmallow and sugar. Isn't that pretty vegetarian? I enjoy putting the stale ones in the microwave and blowing them up...
Simple pleasures for simple minds...


----------



## Elohi

sissyofone said:


> Hi Monica..


Hi!! Where is the sun today? 
We are supposed to have endless sunshine! Lol


----------



## Elohi

My torts have an outdoor enclosure now (not planted and totally ready, but the structure is there and secure). I am hoping for warm sunshine so they can go outside and for some reason the planet is not cooperating with me. Boo! Lol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I'm in here talking to myself but when someone stops by, would you maybe know if nasturtiums are supposed to be "viney"? I have one that's really viney and spindly. Hoping that's normal.... Brown thumbs over here so....yeahhh... Lol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Lol I have brown thumbs, too.... Maybe Yvonne would know!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Doing the google search I found this picture ;


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Doing the google search I found this picture ;
> View attachment 76466


 Ahh ha! I saw big bushy plants and thought I had a degenerate plant or something. 
Thanks!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning to you all. I know May not be morning for some of you already. We have very sunny day today. Time to go out and enjoy the day. good day!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Of 20-30 pictures that I looked at, this was the only vinery looking one I saw. I think they're supposed to be bushy, but it seems you are not alone.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all *waves*


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Of 20-30 pictures that I looked at, this was the only vinery looking one I saw. I think they're supposed to be bushy, but it seems you are not alone.



LOL so I do have a oddball? Hahaha
Here the crazy thing is. It's going to be planted along the fence behind the Leo's outdoor day pen. 






Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

I think it is leggy due to having had a lack of light.


----------



## Jacqui

[ QUOTE="Cowboy_Ken, post: 844187, member: 14851"]While in town today, I picked up some, “Robins Eggs" for my honey. My question is, why are, “Peeps" still made? I mean really, does anyone like those stale marshmallow things?[/QUOTE]

They are my oldest child's favorite Easter candy. They now make them for all the holidays however.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I'm in here talking to myself but when someone stops by, would you maybe know if nasturtiums are supposed to be "viney"? I have one that's really viney and spindly. Hoping that's normal.... Brown thumbs over here so....yeahhh... Lol
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Some varieties are more viney and others are the bush types.


----------



## Jacqui

Am having a nice day today. Started a bit cold and cloudy, but now the sun is out. Jeff was just told everything is looking good at the oncologist's so that is a relief. My baby boy came over this am to help us with our fences (enclosures). As usual, it is taking longer then planned on and a few "minor" problems have happened. Still making progress and none of us have died or gotten serious injuries. Of course though, blood has been shed several times.


----------



## AZtortMom

That's great Jaqcui  
I'm in one of these moods today


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm feeling pretty good. Under ny left eye is kinda swollen though. Weird.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> I'm feeling pretty good. Under ny left eye is kinda swollen though. Weird.


Is Derek beating you up again?!


----------



## T33's Torts

Perhaps in my sleep!


----------



## T33's Torts

I thought it might the new makeup I bought, but then the other eye would be puffy too.


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## Ashes

That's a lot of burger.


----------



## T33's Torts

On Thursdays, four of us take turns buying lunch.


----------



## Ashes

Whew. I was hoping that wasn't ALL for you.....


----------



## T33's Torts

Well........ LOL. 
I sent you an email. You can read the email part from a mobile, but the attachments have to ve viewed on an computer or laptop.


----------



## Ashes

Oh ye of little faith.... I viewed all on my phone just now.


----------



## sissyofone

Im havng a very busy couple of days just wanted to stop by and say hello.


----------



## Ashes

Hello!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi!


----------



## Kerryann

maggie3fan said:


> They are just marshmallow and sugar. Isn't that pretty vegetarian? I enjoy putting the stale ones in the microwave and blowing them up...
> Simple pleasures for simple minds...


Marshmallow is made from gelatin which is made from animal bones. You could use pectin or tapioca flour but most have gelatin.


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> That's great Jaqcui
> I'm in one of these moods today
> View attachment 76510


That made me laugh.


----------



## Kerryann

So remember before the great upgrade divide in time when I said I was having a crown replaced for cosmetic reasons? The crown broke the tooth stump under it today at lunch. The bad.. Feeling embarrass and I couldn't talk with a missing front tooth. The good... It's not cosmetic anymore woo hoo insurance.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ouch! Did it hurt? I can imagine the hurting.


----------



## Jacqui

Glad that something bad is turning to something good for you Kerryann!


----------



## Jacqui

Trying to do the laptop as we are going down the road, makes pictures look really funny... and not funny like Noel's picture.


----------



## Jacqui

Well our day at the Drs ended on a sorta bad note. As you know, we get help with making our month chemo pill costs (after insurance we still pay almost 1,700 these days). Back last fall our drug company did a merge. Some how in the merge, one month supply was not covered by any of our places. So we just found out we have a full payment, which was due last September or so. So much for me getting us out from under all medical bills.


----------



## T33's Torts

That sucks. At least the chemo is working!


----------



## Jacqui

That's what I told him! It is what it is. My worry is more because it is so old, that they will turn it over to a collection person. Can I say I really truly completely hate those morons?


----------



## Yvonne G

Shoot! They never seem to let you know right away when something like that happens. I guess that makes it easier to tack on some late fees.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

See? I don't have to google something to learn about it. Thanks Kerryann


----------



## AZtortMom

Sorry about your tooth Kerryann
And Jacqui sorry about that Chemo bill, but I'm glad your hubby is doing better


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> Ouch! Did it hurt? I can imagine the hurting.


It did not hurt at all  I already had a root canal in that tooth.. twice in fact 
SO that tooth had two root canals and this is it's third crown. Now I have a titanium rod in it too.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Well our day at the Drs ended on a sorta bad note. As you know, we get help with making our month chemo pill costs (after insurance we still pay almost 1,700 these days). Back last fall our drug company did a merge. Some how in the merge, one month supply was not covered by any of our places. So we just found out we have a full payment, which was due last September or so. So much for me getting us out from under all medical bills.


That stinks Jacqui


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> That's what I told him! It is what it is. My worry is more because it is so old, that they will turn it over to a collection person. Can I say I really truly completely hate those morons?


Dave Ramsey has a really great plan for handling bill collectors.


----------



## T33's Torts

What's up Kerry? 

I'm tired.


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> What's up Kerry?
> 
> I'm tired.


Thankfully I have a replacement temporary tooth.


----------



## T33's Torts

That's good.


----------



## Kerryann

I'm off work tomorrow so I'm going out to lunch and to shop antiques with my mom. I don't love antiques but I don't get to see my mommy that much since I work so much. I'm so excited.


----------



## Kerryann

Of course as I'm laying down to sleep a project is having an issue.


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> I'm off work tomorrow so I'm going out to lunch and to shop antiques with my mom. I don't love antiques but I don't get to see my mommy that much since I work so much. I'm so excited.


That will be fun!!!


----------



## Kerryann

I got almost 11 hours of sleep. Unheard of


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning to you all. And Happy Holiday, if you getting a day off.


----------



## Ashes

Good morning!! No such luck with getting today off.... Or 11 hours of sleep... Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

I was close though, 6 hours!


----------



## Kerryann

What's weird is that when I woke up the fish tank in my bedroom was making a racket and I had to get the filter to start working. I might still be asleep now. Even my divas weren't protesting for their breakfast. I might still be sleeping now if it wasn't for the power outage. I went to make breakfast and I spilled hot porridge all over myself. Ha


----------



## Kerryann

Divas is right but it was supposed to say dogs.


----------



## Jacqui

LOL sounds like the computer knows your dogs well!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> It did not hurt at all  I already had a root canal in that tooth.. twice in fact
> SO that tooth had two root canals and this is it's third crown. Now I have a titanium rod in it too.



That tooth has got to be worth it's weight in gold by now.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Shoot! They never seem to let you know right away when something like that happens. I guess that makes it easier to tack on some late fees.



You know, the strange thing is it does not look like they have added any fees to it.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I'm off work tomorrow so I'm going out to lunch and to shop antiques with my mom. I don't love antiques but I don't get to see my mommy that much since I work so much. I'm so excited.



How sweet!! I would love to be getting to spend time with my Mom, but always happy when atleast others do so. Have fun and find some great items!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 

Jay says Happy Friday!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Sounds like I'll be losing Lou 


LoutheRussian


----------



## mike taylor

What! Losing lou?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Yea Lou will most likely be leaving me soon. The original owner (my ex) is going to take him back. I told her I wanted my keys to my apartment back and since Lou was hers (even tough she kept him in a cardboard box and never took care of him) he said she is taking him. She's only doing it to hurt me. He knows how much Lou means to me so she's using him as a weapon to hurt me


LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes

If she can't prove he's hers, she can't take him.


----------



## LoutheRussian

She bought him and has the receipt from petco. I can't stop her. And I I try she would most likely call the cops and with my past I don't need that 


LoutheRussian


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Yea Lou will most likely be leaving me soon.
> 
> 
> LoutheRussian



 Sorry. You were giving him a good life. I hope she is taking him as more then just a way to hurt you. You know, you could cause a scene and fight to keep him.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> She bought him and has the receipt from petco. I can't stop her. And I I try she would most likely call the cops and with my past I don't need that
> 
> 
> LoutheRussian



She may have bought him, but she abandoned him when she left your place.


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> She may have bought him, but she abandoned him when she left your place.


Agreed! That is in your favor!


----------



## sissyofone

Possesion is 9/10 of the law. I would NOT let her take him especially if she doesnt care for him correctly. Give her the money she paid for him get a money order so you have proof you reimbursed her. If she wont take money order send it to her in a registered letter that she must sign for. ( tell her something happened to him (small white lie to save lou) and u got another hows she gonna prove thats the tort she bought? I would do ANYTHING to save lous life if it were me.


----------



## LoutheRussian

She can argue that she still comes
Over and feeds him since she has a key. She has the receipt and since it's a small town she knows most of the police officers and I'm fairly new here I'm at a disadvantage. Plus I have a criminal record so I'm gonna be looked down on for that too. 


LoutheRussian


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Luke,
You can always go the abandoned animal route with associated charges due with collection of Lou. As a for instance, I would think $12.50 per day would be a fair fee for the boarding of a tortoise and keeping it healthy. I just think in terms of horses. If one were to abandon a horse here at my place, then come back months later, there would be fees attached. Just saying…


----------



## AZtortMom

sissyofone said:


> Possesion is 9/10 of the law. I would NOT let her take him especially if she doesnt care for him correctly. Give her the money she paid for him get a money order so you have proof you reimbursed her. If she wont take money order send it to her in a registered letter that she must sign for. ( tell her something happened to him (small white lie to save lou) and u got another hows she gonna prove thats the tort she bought? I would do ANYTHING to save lous life if it were me.


That's what I would do. I was prepared to do the same thing with my torts with my ex, but thankfully it didn't go that far


----------



## LoutheRussian

She would never pay me anything for keeping him. And I agree possession counts for a lot but this is a small community where who you know means more than the law often times. 


LoutheRussian


----------



## sissyofone

Sorry Luke but she sounds like a very vendictive person. I wish you and yours only the best. You are lous only voice, remember that. 

Lou depends on YOU to keep him safe, healthy and happy.


----------



## Jacqui

It's up to you in the end, but in this case if it were me, I'd swallow my personal fears and come out fighting to keep the little guy. She is counting on you giving in rather then fighting.


----------



## Jacqui

Just know whatever YOU decide to do, we are here for you and we won't judge only understand.


----------



## sissyofone

It's up to you in the end, but in this case if it were me, I'd swallow my personal fears and come out fighting to keep the little guy. She is counting on you giving in rather then fighting.


100 % Agreed.. Id fight tooth and nail.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> It's up to you in the end, but in this case if it were me, I'd swallow my personal fears and come out fighting to keep the little guy. She is counting on you giving in rather then fighting.


AGREED!


----------



## sissyofone

Hi Everyone.  Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I will fight as much as I can. I don't know if y'all have been to jail or arrested and convicted but that's not a process I want to go through again and If she calls the cops it'll be a domestic dispute and 9 times out of 10 the guy gets arrested. And someone nearly always gets taken for the scene.


LoutheRussian


----------



## sissyofone

You do what you want Luke, but imo theres no way she can prove thats the tort she bought. Theres too many ways around her getting him bk. Put him somewhere she cant find him and send the registered letter with money order. You can and from how all this sounds to me You Need to place a restraining order on her. Thats to protect you. IMO she certainly wouldnt still have a key to my house. I do not allow anyone or anything around me that would jeopardize my FREEDOM. It sounds like she only wants to keep mess stirred up imo.

You and Lou both are better than that.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Restraining order? That's just ridiculous and taking it to far. It is her tort and while she did leave him with me she has every right to take him back. I will try and keep him but I can only do so much. I won't be involving the law at all. 


LoutheRussian


----------



## Yvonne G

Forget about the keys and get new locks.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Forget about the keys and get new locks.


Great minds think a like


----------



## sissyofone

Here and again i said if it were me and imo. I would handle it that way. I wouldnt give a dang who bought what. Shed provide him (lou) with the proper care or id involve whatever authorities i could. Regardless of how rediculous it may sound to some. That tort didnt ask to be put in the middle of yalls relationship problems and he deserves nothing but the best care. I hope everything works out for the best. And wish you nothing but the best.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I was thinking about changing the locks too lol. I have to get a he of my
Landlord to do it though and I'm leaving town today. I've talked to my Ex's best friend who was the one that purchased Lou or her as a birthday gift and is going to try to convince my
Ex to leave him. We both know he is just trying to hurt me by taking him and has no way of properly caring for him. If she does take him I will call animal control and report abuse and when they take him I'll go rescue him. But really whatever happens happens. I never expect good things in my life to last. I have really really bad luck. If Lou must go and if I can't get him back I will try to get a new little buddy I just hope it gets resolved without to much trouble 


LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

I hope you get Lou. 

There's a chance my friend will be up in the PNW in about a month, can you PM your adress so I can figure how far off the trail you are? Thanks.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Littlefoot hopes everyone is having a good Friday! Nothing's better than fresh moss and coir, and FRIDAYS! Yeah!


----------



## Ashes

Haha!!


----------



## Ashes

So I'm removing my half log. I looked at it today in the sun - the whole inside is green!!!!! :/


----------



## T33's Torts

Maybe your next house should be a pot! If you buy a sturdy plastic pot, and cut it in half and stick them into the dirt, you have a house! Or if you have enough dirt, you can stick the whole pot in!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Littlefoot loves his cave from petco. It's the only hide he's ever been willing to use and he looooves climbing on top.


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> Maybe your next house should be a pot! If you buy a sturdy plastic pot, and cut it in half and stick them into the dirt, you have a house! Or if you have enough dirt, you can stick the whole pot in!


My beasts love their plastic pots


----------



## Ashes

I did a pot. And I replaced his soak dish with a shallow one instead of the deep one he turned himself over in!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Looks good


----------



## Ashes

Thanks! And the humidity is at 87 for once. Yay! Lol.


----------



## AZtortMom

That's great


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> I hope you get Lou.
> 
> There's a chance my friend will be up in the PNW in about a month, can you PM your adress so I can figure how far off the trail you are? Thanks.


My address huh? I think you just want to stalk me lol


LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

Maybbbbeeeee.... 
Fine, what's your nearest post office? At most, you can drop off a package and they'll call you to pick it up.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> My address huh? I think you just want to stalk me lol
> 
> 
> LoutheRussian


She is the stalker type. I can tell from her posts. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

Damn it. Y'all are too good. Can't hide ANYTHING from you guys..


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> How sweet!! I would love to be getting to spend time with my Mom, but always happy when atleast others do so. Have fun and find some great items!!


I had a great time. I got a heart shaped pot planter. I got Mikey a brass beer mug. I got myself two necklaces too. Oh and I got mikey a crystal penguin.


----------



## Kerryann

sissyofone said:


> Possesion is 9/10 of the law. I would NOT let her take him especially if she doesnt care for him correctly. Give her the money she paid for him get a money order so you have proof you reimbursed her. If she wont take money order send it to her in a registered letter that she must sign for. ( tell her something happened to him (small white lie to save lou) and u got another hows she gonna prove thats the tort she bought? I would do ANYTHING to save lous life if it were me.


I will agree with that. If she left him with you and took off then it's clearly proof that he was a gift for you.


----------



## T33's Torts

Lets just drop the general topic. I think Luke's got it under control.


----------



## T33's Torts

Bob is learning that Fridays mean shell rot treatment. Here he is post-rinse after our afternoon shell cleansing. Now we're chilling in the sunlight waiting to shoot men with a pellet gun.


----------



## Ashes

Little dude is wandering around since I changed things..... He won't go in his new hide.


----------



## T33's Torts

Tonight, after he's asleep, stick him in the new house.


----------



## Ashes

Cuz he burrows... I'd wake him up. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

He'll figure out out.  Took Tank a week to find is house.


----------



## StarSapphire22

It took Littlefoot 4 months to use a hide and I gave him lots of choices lol. Now I changed his stuff and he doesn't wanna come out of his cave. Goobers.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummm, “shoot men with pellet guns"? Luke, stalker and she has a gun!!!!
So we had beautiful weather here today. With the news of Terry's passing, I had to stay busy so as not to dwell. Along with my “househusband" chores, I enlarged the big kids enclosure. Take note that the barrier is 16" tall. The low grass is what 3, 40 to 50 pounders will do to a large area. The added area is 8'x32'x16'…you do the math. In three months, I'll do a before and after picture here if I remember to.


----------



## T33's Torts

Is that orange wire a power line? That seems real dangerous... I have ONE line to the yard, and I shorted out the power in two rooms setting it up.


----------



## T33's Torts

And yes, I'm armed! Be scared!


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, you need a Facebook so you can stay in the loop!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes the orange cord is live. It is, in reality, out of reach of tortoises, complete with water drip loops to keep shorts at bay.


----------



## littleginsu

Just saw Tiffany's post, d'oh! Sorry.


----------



## Kerryann

Matzah pizza time


----------



## T33's Torts

I messed up some recipe of my mom's. Yay for wannabe cooks.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If only I could combine Kerryann and Tiffany's posts together.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If only I could combine Kerryann and Tiffany's posts together.


Mine had an issue too. I used pepper jack cheese. It was delicious but spicy. Mikey still ate the stuff out of it!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, check out all the time on my hand(s)..


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummm, “shoot men with pellet guns"? Luke, stalker and she has a gun!!!!
> 
> Yikes!!! I'm suddenly regretting even telling her the town I'm in
> 
> 
> LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

You wrote inside a quote! Haha. 
And I'm a damn good shot too.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hahah how did that happen? 


LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

MAGIC.


----------



## T33's Torts

Is there a block option on Facebook? He keeps posting on my wall.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

He????


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You can unfriend anyone. Then they have no more access to your page.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No posting, no reading, no nothin'.


----------



## T33's Torts

Doh! You're a genius Ken!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And I don't do The Facebook.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummm, well today while making the sulcata yard bigger, I came upon some plantain. Nice, big, fatty leaves. So I said to myself, “Self, let's see what all the hoopla is about!" And I ate a couple leaves…yup, tasted like spinach. Keep in mind, spinach is like the only vegetable that I actually like, so I have to say, not bad. Now I like to eat stuff because it's good, so probably won't be doing that again.


----------



## T33's Torts

That's interesting, Ken. I unintentionally got grape leaves in my mouth yesterday, and that wasn't pleasant.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning everyone 


LoutheRussian


----------



## Jacqui

Morning... well afternoon.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its still morning here! You're good, Jacqui.


----------



## Jacqui

I know I am good, that's not the point. I also know some of you are such late risers and so turn your clocks back (such as you with yours turned back two hours).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Spring football


----------



## Ashes

Good afternoon friends!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Ashley!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## T33's Torts

What's up Noel? How's the weather in AZ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Tiff  the weather is nice. Going to the feed store and getting some hay for the beasts. Trying ONCE again to get them to eat hay. *sigh*


----------



## T33's Torts

I gave Tank a big stack of cactus, and he destroyed it. 

The woman down the street gives me as much cactus as I want in exchange for pictures of Tank eating them.


----------



## T33's Torts

Tank likes to poop and then get hay all over his bum, but he won't touch it food wise.


----------



## AZtortMom

Moe loves cactus


----------



## T33's Torts

My little plant grew ONE pad! Progress!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yay!


----------



## Jacqui

My big guys like the hay, but cactus is a hard sell.


----------



## Ashes

I ordered some cactus pads - hope mine likes em.


----------



## Jacqui

In a down mood now, Jeff left just a bit ago. Seems it gets harder each time to let him go off down the road.


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## T33's Torts

Look what I came across...
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/pet/4425675442.html


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm sorry Jacqui  it's never fun


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> Look what I came across...
> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/pet/4425675442.html


Pretty cool Tiff 

Wish me luck with the hay.. Going to try it tonight. I got a small bag of a mixture of Bermuda and alpha.


----------



## T33's Torts

If you soak it, chop it real find and mix it with greens, they'll gobble it up.


----------



## T33's Torts

I use orchard hay for Tank's rocky area, and the Russians LOVE it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ok  I will definitely keep you posted  they won't touch the Timothy hay


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> She is the stalker type. I can tell from her posts. Lol.


Thats why she will not post pictures of herself . So you can't see her coming . Ha Ha


----------



## StarSapphire22

Littlefoot just had his very first trip outside for some sun! It went great. I got his outdoor bin all set up now, once the plants and seeds take off a bit he can go outside in that.


----------



## T33's Torts

Dammit Mike! How do you guys know all this stuff?! Now I have to go change my plan. Great.


----------



## T33's Torts

Josh said:


> *RE: Welcome to Tortoise Forum .org !*
> 
> welcome squirtle!
> i, too, live in SoCal. should be perfect weather for the desert tort i might adopt.
> what are your tortoises named?


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/28356/


----------



## AZtortMom

*quietly doing a happy dance as torts gobble down soaked and chopped hay mixture*


----------



## T33's Torts

SUCCESS!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> In a down mood now, Jeff left just a bit ago. Seems it gets harder each time to let him go off down the road.


 I'm sorry Jacqui


----------



## Kerryann

I got some pads from Terry Allen Hall on here and have been growing them ever since. I slice off pieces and feed them to the torts.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> Littlefoot just had his very first trip outside for some sun! It went great. I got his outdoor bin all set up now, once the plants and seeds take off a bit he can go outside in that.


So cute


----------



## AZtortMom

Ahh! Just had a piece of red velvet cake for dinner yum!


----------



## T33's Torts

I got leftovers! Ice cream in a few minutes too!


----------



## Ashes

3 glasses of wine.....


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm not a wine person, but I'll take a beer anytime.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> I'm not a wine person, but I'll take a beer anytime.


I didn't used to be.... But mascato is my drink of choice. Well, captain and coke is my drink of choice but wine is cheaper.....


----------



## T33's Torts

Anyone else having a SUPER slow Saturday? 
I'm so not looking forward to being bombarded tomorrow.


----------



## Ashes

Nope. Having a fire, enjoying wine... It's almost bedtime though...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We had Easter dinner with family today. Some of us couldn't make it Sunday, and since we all pretty much like each other, well, we changed the day. 
So we're at my B&SIL house, and someone sees a couple wild turkey out back. Well that was a call to arms. All manner of men and women folk are grabbing shotguns or turkey calls or turkey decoys and heading outside. Moral of this story, “If your Easter dinner is interrupted by an impromptu turkey hunt… you might be a redneck!" 
No turkeys were harmed.


----------



## T33's Torts

Easter Saturday!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My favorite quote of the night. While folks are heading out and good byes are being said, my FIL says very innocently yet clearly, “This is the hugginest damn family I've ever seen!"


----------



## T33's Torts

I hope you gave him a real big hug after he said that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We shake hands thank you very much.


----------



## T33's Torts

Well thats no fun.


----------



## mike taylor

Sounds like my pop . Tough old man does not show affection at all . When I was a kid I thought my name was dumb *** . Ha Ha But he made me who I am to day . If he was not hard on me then there's no telling what I would've got myself into . You know your pop love's you when someone else's dad calls you a dumb *** kid and gets himself knocked out by your pop's . Like I said he was a tough old man . Will never forget that day . Was thinking you call me a dumb *** all the time . He said it once and got knocked out . Isn't that something . I'm just happy my pop's is still kicking .


----------



## T33's Torts

What would happen if I mixed alcohol into coffee?


----------



## Ashes

........ You'd be a super hyper tired drunk?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kuala?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah not going to try that one.


----------



## Elohi

I saw someone post a picture of baileys vanilla cinnamon in my Instagram feed. I bet that might work in coffee. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Whole30 has my taste buds all pure and rewired. I've been drinking my coffee black for over a month and I tried making it like I used to LOVE drinking it (bulletproofed wit coconut oil and coconut sugar) and I couldn't drink it. Dumped it out and poured more black. CRAZY. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

I don't drink coffee or alcohol so I'm no help .


----------



## T33's Torts

Fine. Go on and be the oddball.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> I don't drink coffee or alcohol so I'm no help .


I've heard of this condition.


----------



## T33's Torts

Is there a cure?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mike is really 12…


----------



## T33's Torts

I see. Time is the best medicine available.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm pretty sure my mom used to say love is, but whatever..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Someone told him coffee would stunt his growth and he aspires to be in the nba. And he's not old enough to buy booze.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry Mike. You venture into chat and you're harassed. Some friend I am, right?


----------



## Team Gomberg

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've heard of this condition.



I have it, too


----------



## Team Gomberg

mike taylor said:


> I don't drink coffee or alcohol so I'm no help .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'd personally, fire the doctor.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not condoning nor encouraging either, young people please take note. 
Though neither clash with the High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday, of which we should all be prepared.


----------



## T33's Torts

Is there aome special celebration for the day High Holy Bacon Sunday and Easter overlap?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummm, Bacon?


----------



## T33's Torts

No kidding Ken.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *quietly doing a happy dance as torts gobble down soaked and chopped hay mixture*




Ahhh the simple things bring such pleasure!


----------



## Jacqui

*Hoppy Easter my TFO family and friends!

I hope the Easter turtle brought you a basket filled with goodies, warm sunshine, and lots of family and friends to spend the day with.*​


----------



## bouaboua

Happy day everyday. Good morning to you all.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Happy Easter everyone! Hope everyone has a great day with their families. 

This year my step-grandmother in law declared we would all join her for Easter brunch at a local restaurant. She's the scariest woman I've ever met...and is also one of those people who manages to offend someone every time she speaks. It's gonna be fun!  But hey, French toast! 

I might see my mom this afternoon though, if she has time after celebrating with her in-laws. I don't get to see her often so that's exciting.


----------



## Ashes

Happy Easter everyone!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Happy day of the bunny! May this day bring you all excuses to eat ridiculous amounts of candy!


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> Happy day of the bunny! May this day bring you all excuses to eat ridiculous amounts of candy!




No candy for me. I'm sweet enough. That is what my wife said........


----------



## T33's Torts

I love that!


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Easter!


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> I don't drink coffee or alcohol so I'm no help .


Me too
Well except the alcohol part


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> I love that!


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> Is there aome special celebration for the day High Holy Bacon Sunday and Easter overlap?


I don't want to admit to knowing much about Easter but wouldn't this be an annual occurrence?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> *Hoppy Easter my TFO family and friends!
> 
> I hope the Easter turtle brought you a basket filled with goodies, warm sunshine, and lots of family and friends to spend the day with.*​


I hope for Easter all the turtles here in Michigan can come out of hibernation.


----------



## AZtortMom

Shelly's bowl this morning. Cleaned her plate. She keeps eating like this she will surpass her bigger siblings.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> No candy for me. I'm sweet enough. That is what my wife said........


I should have told that to Mikey. I let him eat jelly beans.


----------



## snaofreno

Easter Bunny


----------



## T33's Torts

I've got my ears ready to go!


----------



## Elohi

Good morning all! Happy Easter to those who celebrate it. 

It's a relatively quiet and drizzle cold morning here. This weather blows my mind. It's supposed to be hot already and we've only been teased with heat every once in a while so far this spring. 

My big kids are at their dad's, so they are going to church this morning. Too bad I dislike the church he takes them to :0/

My 2 1/2 yr old is stacking blocks and quietly entertaining herself, which is nice after the moody morning she has had this fat. 

No big basket of peeps, chocolate bunnies, and Cadbury eggs around here though. Just coffee and fruit so far. I'll host egg hunts for my youngest today and she will have some unjunked chocolate later but being the food hippie that I am, we avoid junk filled with soy, preservatives, artificial colors, and other additives. 
Later today, is dinner with our lovely neighbors. It doesn't look like the torts will get any sunshine time today. 



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't celebrate Easter, but i couldn't help making this..


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> I don't celebrate Easter, but i couldn't help making this..
> View attachment 76974


You should put that on Facebook


----------



## T33's Torts

Already a step ahead of you Noel.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Good morning all! Happy Easter to those who celebrate it.
> 
> It's a relatively quiet and drizzle cold morning here. This weather blows my mind. It's supposed to be hot already and we've only been teased with heat every once in a while so far this spring.
> 
> My big kids are at their dad's, so they are going to church this morning. Too bad I dislike the church he takes them to :0/
> 
> My 2 1/2 yr old is stacking blocks and quietly entertaining herself, which is nice after the moody morning she has had this fat.
> 
> No big basket of peeps, chocolate bunnies, and Cadbury eggs around here though. Just coffee and fruit so far. I'll host egg hunts for my youngest today and she will have some unjunked chocolate later but being the food hippie that I am, we avoid junk filled with soy, preservatives, artificial colors, and other additives.
> Later today, is dinner with our lovely neighbors. It doesn't look like the torts will get any sunshine time today.
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Sounds like a busy and fun day.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah I did drink the alcohol once but it was not a good thing . Never did like coffee .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Yvonne G

I'm going to be pulling up burr clover in tortoise pens today. Think I'll find any easter bunny deposits?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Has anyone seen the Easter celebration ,“Easter Rocket Battle" on Chios, Greece? I may need to move…


----------



## T33's Torts

Spring has sprung! 
Passion fruit (jelly!) flowers


My little cactus


And the teeny tiny golden figs.


----------



## Ashes

Yvonne G said:


> I'm going to be pulling up burr clover in tortoise pens today. Think I'll find any easter bunny deposits?


Lol!!! May all your eggs be chocolate!!


----------



## littleginsu

Ugh. It is bad enough that I have to work everyday for the next two weeks.. But it is even worse is we lost electricity at the office on Friday and only have a temporary fix in place, so we have not fired up the servers which boils down to no internet. *sigh*

#firstworldproblems


----------



## sissyofone

Happy Easter to all my TFO buddies and their families. And Torts ♡ TFO


----------



## StarSapphire22

Happy Easter to me! My lettuce mix seeds started to sprout today...yay!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Apparently my picture didn't post...oops.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man...I want to say, "I told you so" so bad, but there's no one I can say it to. I certainly can't say it to my SIL, who deserves to have it said to him. The story:

They live on 5 acres that is fenced with a 3 rail wooden horse fence. At one time it was painted white and very good looking. But it is now over 20 years old, and has rotten posts and sagging boards. It used to be protected from their only cow with hot wire, but she's been pretty good at leaving the fence alone because she's about 15 years old and pretty set in her ways, understanding her boundaries. She's a very big, black limousine cow with horns.

So a couple weeks ago their next door neighbor asked my SIL, Jim, if he would go in halves with them on putting up a chain link fence. Jim has been laid off work for several weeks and no job in sight, so he had to decline. But the neighbor went ahead with the fence anyway. Jim's portion, which is along the 660' side of his property, would have been around $2000.

They finished the fence this past Thursday. Ruby (the cow) has been locked up in a smaller pasture during the construction. My daughter and I both admonished Jim that Ruby was going to really love rubbing on that new fence. She's quite interested in rubbing her horns on anything and everything. Its not unusual to see her walking around with a branch stuck on her head. But Jim said, oh no, she'll leave it alone. There's not going to be any rough edges to attract her. My daughter and I both rolled our eyes and said, "We'll see" thinking all the while what an expensive repair project this was going to be for the guy who didn't have a job.

Well, Ruby has been out in what we call the desert, with the new fence, for about an hour and Jim has already had to go out and straighten one of the new posts, which are set in cement, because Ruby is rubbing on the fence.

So, on behalf of my daughter and I..


*I TOLD YOU SO!!!*



​My idea was to leave the old fence in place. She recognized it as her boundary and never tried to mess with it. But, I don't know nuttin.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man...I want to say, "I told you so" so bad, but there's no one I can say it to. I certainly can't say it to my SIL, who deserves to have it said to him. The story:
> 
> They live on 5 acres that is fenced with a 3 rail wooden horse fence. At one time it was painted white and very good looking. But it is now over 20 years old, and has rotten posts and sagging boards. It used to be protected from their only cow with hot wire, but she's been pretty good at leaving the fence alone because she's about 15 years old and pretty set in her ways, understanding her boundaries. She's a very big, black limousine cow with horns.
> 
> So a couple weeks ago their next door neighbor asked my SIL, Jim, if he would go in halves with them on putting up a chain link fence. Jim has been laid off work for several weeks and no job in sight, so he had to decline. But the neighbor went ahead with the fence anyway. Jim's portion, which is along the 660' side of his property, would have been around $2000.
> 
> They finished the fence this past Thursday. Ruby (the cow) has been locked up in a smaller pasture during the construction. My daughter and I both admonished Jim that Ruby was going to really love rubbing on that new fence. She's quite interested in rubbing her horns on anything and everything. Its not unusual to see her walking around with a branch stuck on her head. But Jim said, oh no, she'll leave it alone. There's not going to be any rough edges to attract her. My daughter and I both rolled our eyes and said, "We'll see" thinking all the while what an expensive repair project this was going to be for the guy who didn't have a job.
> 
> Well, Ruby has been out in what we call the desert, with the new fence, for about an hour and Jim has already had to go out and straighten one of the new posts, which are set in cement, because Ruby is rubbing on the fence.
> 
> So, on behalf of my daughter and I..
> 
> 
> *I TOLD YOU SO!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ​My idea was to leave the old fence in place. She recognized it as her boundary and never tried to mess with it. But, I don't know nuttin.


LMAO of course!


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Happy Easter to me! My lettuce mix seeds started to sprout today...yay!



The great feeling of something actually sprouting!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> LMAO of course!



Ditto! Any body shoulda seen that.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> No candy for me. I'm sweet enough. That is what my wife said........



That was sweet of her to say.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I don't celebrate Easter, but i couldn't help making this..
> View attachment 76974



Well of course! After all this is the day of the Easter tortoise ya know!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> The great feeling of something actually sprouting!



I know! I have such a black thumb and this is my first real attempt at gardening. I don't think I've ever grown anything from seeds before, other than some old elementary school experiments, so this is so exciting for me!


----------



## Ashes

I just ordered the tortoise grazing seed mix - excited to plant that and see him eat it.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I was gonna get a broadleaf mix, but I figured I'd start with a $1.00 packet of mesclun lettuce seeds first, in case I messed up.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> I was gonna get a broadleaf mix, but I figured I'd start with a $1.00 packet of mesclun lettuce seeds first, in case I messed up.


Understandable!! My thumb is suuuuuuuper brown - maybe black.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I know! I have such a black thumb and this is my first real attempt at gardening. I don't think I've ever grown anything from seeds before, other than some old elementary school experiments, so this is so exciting for me!



I can never grow things from seeds with much luck. I put out some various seeds yesterday (orchard grass and a grazing mix) because rain was coming. So far the rain has failed to fall.


----------



## Jacqui

littledude said:


> Understandable!! My thumb is suuuuuuuper brown - maybe black.



lol mine, too!


----------



## Jacqui

This is the major fence we put up this week (or I should say part of it). Most of this section is going to a pen update for the Boyz. (two male sulcatas)


----------



## AZtortMom

Very nice!


----------



## Jacqui

I believe their new one is something along the lines of 45' by 40'. Along the one edge is a 6' or so wide area, where smaller sulcata or two will be. Didn't want the big boyz to wipe out the new grapes and daylilies. I figure this should work for the Boyz for a year, till I can get their real permanent enclosure up and running.


----------



## T33's Torts

I have to redo some fencing later on.. Not in the tortoise side of the yard, thank goodness.


----------



## Jacqui

A bit springtime cheerful color...

The shed in the background is a neighbor's


----------



## Jacqui

Some of the rest of their walls in the painting stage...


----------



## mike taylor

Yep thats why you need a shock wire to keep the cows from breaking fences. What a ma-roon


----------



## T33's Torts

I was instructed to dress in "fun, spring like colors". 
So I picked this.


**I ditched the red leather jacket and black jeans**


----------



## mike taylor

Ha ha it's bright let me put on my sun glasses!


----------



## T33's Torts

Right?! That's what I'm going for!


----------



## Yvonne G

@Jacqui - How funny! I see a little striped tail in the lower left corner of the picture.

The Boyz are going to enjoy their new outside pen.

No wonder you've been absent so much from the Forum. That's a lot of work. Has Jeff gone back on the road now?


----------



## StarSapphire22

*Looks down at uber girly floral shirt*


----------



## Ashes

Tiff - very festive. Lol.  I saw that striped tail, too, Yvonne.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> A bit springtime cheerful color...
> 
> The shed in the background is a neighbor's


Forsythia?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So up in this wet area of Oregon, our ants have a design to keep the tunnels from flooding. They build up. For stability, they seem to also grow grass on these mounds to help with the effects of erosion. Here's a picture for you of one of the mounds. It's a real drag to hit one when you're mowing the pasture on a tractor.


----------



## Kerryann

I wore a coral shirt today so that was something colorful. 

I was watching videos of manatees today. They are so freaking cute. So when I first saw Mike's avatar up there my first thought was manatee.
Oh Betty and Henry went outside for the first time today. Betty's beak is still a disaster. It's not too long but it's got a chip on one side. It isn't slowing her down though. She ate my hearty frost resistant pansies like she was a predator and she was the prey.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Ken, Bob would be thru that fence in a hot second. Love the view. Maybe one of these days I will IROC my way to visit you and see your animals...
The ants drink Coors???


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> The ants drink Coors???


Only when I let em. And then I take the car keys first.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

They shouldn't be driving regardless. They're nearsighted and I think that makes them a hazard one the road. Plus, you know how many ants it takes to reach the brake peddle? Way too many. Maggie, I trust you would know you're welcome at The Circle Double K, any time. We've even a nice guest room. You consume dead animal body parts, right? I cook a mean roast beef or chicken.


----------



## T33's Torts

There's an egg under my bra strap. Fun stuff.


----------



## mike taylor

Ken thats one hell of a ant bed . You would have to go around with a box blade then start mowing . I found the best thing to kill them dead is wasp spray . The only problem with the spray it's also a weed killer . Plus you can't use it by tortoise enclosures . But out in a open field I would kill them all . I hate ants .


----------



## T33's Torts

I leave out piles of oats on cinder blocks, and it kills most of them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Ken thats one hell of a ant bed . You would have to go around with a box blade then start mowing . I found the best thing to kill them dead is wasp spray . The only problem with the spray it's also a weed killer . Plus you can't use it by tortoise enclosures . But out in a open field I would kill them all . I hate ants .


These guys, from what I can tell, are of the harvester type. They're just interested in doing their own thing. Never found any in my house or threatening my tortoises. We've an agreement, I leave them alone, they leave me and mine alone. If that were to change, I'd go all George Bush on them.


----------



## T33's Torts

Is this a written agreement?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ants once laid eggs in the lining of a suitcase of mine and then hatched. All my things were swarming with little black bodies and now I'm a bit traumatized by the little creepers. *shudder*

So I decided a few months ago that I wanted to go back to school to be a zookeeper. It's a little ways off still (probably fall of 2015) but I've started looking at schools over the last couple weeks. I think I found my dream program tonight, I'm so excited!!!! It's in CA too, so added bonus of nice tort weather...though the program is very intense, so I wouldn't have much time for hobbies or big tort projects or anything. :/ I've spent the last four years of my life not knowing what I wanted to do or how to get there...it's such a relief to finally have a direction and to be able to move forward in my life!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's the treaty of 2006.


----------



## mike taylor

Ha ha! All George bush . I'll have to use that one .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> They shouldn't be driving regardless. They're nearsighted and I think that makes them a hazard one the road. Plus, you know how many ants it takes to reach the brake peddle? Way too many. Maggie, I trust you would know you're welcome at The Circle Double K, any time. We've even a nice guest room. You consume dead animal body parts, right? I cook a mean roast beef or chicken.


I don't like chicken, but do love a dead cow. I have your number, I'll give you a heads up, sometime next month...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Ha ha! All George bush . I'll have to use that one .


Scorched earth policy. Kill em all, let god sort em out.


----------



## mike taylor

Thats what I'm screaming!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maggie, keep in mind we'll expose you to the PBR series, ( Professional Bull Riders). Don't worry, we'll let you know who to cheer on. You like homemade gravy, onions and potatoes? Sometimes, if I'm feeling uppity, I'll cook broccoli as a side.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Broccoli=uppity. Who knew?!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LOL.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Guys I'm sorry to change the topic but AHHHHH I'm so excited about this program. Check out this youtube video I found!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Guys I'm sorry to change the topic but AHHHHH I'm so excited about this program. Check out this youtube video I found!



Starsppier22, is there really a “topic" for chat that can be changed? Sorry I didn't check out the vid, I'm on satellite Internet and I've a limited baud rate. Maybe Monday while I'm in town.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ha, I suppose not. 

The video is just following some students around while they go about their days and explain what they do. This program actually hosts a teaching zoo (one of two in the country) where you learn hands-on animal management skills. It's so cool!


----------



## mike taylor

Where is the second school located?


----------



## T33's Torts

Jupiter.


----------



## StarSapphire22

mike taylor said:


> Where is the second school located?



Florida, but it's called the "Santa Fe Teaching Zoo." Weird.

The EATM program at Moorpark college is much less expensive though and looks to be more reputable with potential employers down the line. It's been referred to as the "Harvard of Animal Schools."


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Moorepark! Wow. 25 years ago, I entertained the idea of going there.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Really??? For the EATM program? Or something else?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Eatm program. I spent many nights sleeping on the KOA picnic tables down there.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

J. Krishnamurti, ( rest in peace) was there in Ojai, so it was a natural destination for me.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm having one of those nights where I am tired, but I can't sleep.


----------



## StarSapphire22

That's very cool, Ken! What a coincidence. 

Me too Tiffany. I'm too wired up about stuff, but my eyelids are so dang heavy.


----------



## Ashes

I just woke from sleeping the last 4 hours.... Then again, most knew that from my fiancé posting that ick pic.. :/ lol.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Maggie, keep in mind we'll expose you to the PBR series, ( Professional Bull Riders). Don't worry, we'll let you know who to cheer on. You like homemade gravy, onions and potatoes? Sometimes, if I'm feeling uppity, I'll cook broccoli as a side.


I do love the PBR especially when they are wearing Wranglers. Whomever invented those did a great thing for men's butts...the food sounds good to me, 'cept broccoli, that's what I feed my birds...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen says in regard to a man wearing Wranglers, “I hate to see you leave, but I love to watch you go!"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Really, that killed chat? Light weights.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Models show the next 8 days will be bringing us 2"-3" of rain. Yay?


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen says in regard to a man wearing Wranglers, “I hate to see you leave, but I love to watch you go!"


Lol!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> @Jacqui - How funny! I see a little striped tail in the lower left corner of the picture.
> 
> The Boyz are going to enjoy their new outside pen.
> 0
> No wonder you've been absent so much from the Forum. That's a lot of work. Has Jeff gone back on the road now?



Yes, he is back on the road.  About now, they should be in FL. With luck my son and ex can come down for a few hours on Sat and put in some of the enclosure fence posts with me. Sorta hard to do the measuring, making sure the post is straight and putting in a support brace system so you can cement them in by yourself.  Jeff went a little wide (like a foot) the last fence panel and actually ended up on the villages land along the alley. Not sure what the board will say about that. The whole thing was a bit of guesswork based on my fence line further down, where I have flower beds, where the village guy mows, ect. Sure have a heck of a lot of folks checking it out.  I am hoping they won't be petty just because we are not one of the favored folks.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Forsythia?



Yes. It's almost become like a weed with it's spreading.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*​


----------



## T33's Torts

Morning!


----------



## Ashes

Morning everybody!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm so tempted to procrastinate my way out of the week.


----------



## Jacqui

Looked at the long range forecasts and Sat is calling for between 40-65% chance of rain. Looking poor for cementing fence posts. Worse though is looking to next week when on Monday the high is expected to be 37 with 29 at night.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I'm so tempted to procrastinate my way out of the week.



But the stuff will still be there to do and the cost is losing all that time which once gone ya can't get back.


----------



## T33's Torts

But its cold outside..


----------



## Jacqui

littledude said:


> Morning everybody!



Good morning and a marvelous Monday to you.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> But its cold outside..



Either put on more clothes or do more moving/work and it won't be so cold.


----------



## Jacqui

Did everybody have a nice weekend?


----------



## Jacqui

Just picked up a couple of large plastic children's wading tubs for a couple of turtles to be using temporarily. These smaller pools warm up so much faster then their normal deep pools in their enclosures. Plus, I think I am going to do some caulking in the buried hot tub before putting turtles out in it this year.


----------



## Jacqui

Just a tad too much wind here, but overall an awesome day to be spending outside.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Everyone


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashley, sensitive info in your Facebook PM thing.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> I'm so tempted to procrastinate my way out of the week.


Oh I'm with you.


----------



## tortnmutt

The weather is going to SUCK here too! We had 2" over the weekend. I was really hoping to work some more on the outdoor enclosure. 

AMEN to wrangler butts! I grew up working ranches and rodeoing.


----------



## StarSapphire22

So I already managed to kill the phlox, sage, and pansies I planted. Seeds are going strong though! Ripped out the plants and just added more seeds and a bunch of little aloe plants.


----------



## T33's Torts

And the starts make love to the universe...


----------



## Jacqui

The neat thing about gardening is you can always replace or try something new until you do it right!


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> So I already managed to kill the phlox, sage, and pansies I planted. Seeds are going strong though! Ripped out the plants and just added more seeds and a bunch of little aloe plants.


Pansies don't do well in heat - how hot is it where they are? My pansies died quick. Lol. I like my jade plant but just tried to repot it to get it out of whatever fertilized soil they had it in. We will see how it goes!!


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> The neat thing about gardening is you can always replace or try something new until you do it right!


I have to learn as I go... I've never planted or grown a darn thing in my life....


----------



## Jacqui

It's a wonderful thing to learn and experience.


----------



## Jacqui

Kinda neat sitting here... the sun has set so it's dark all around me (I am in my pickup). I can't see stars or the moon yet. What I can see are all the red blinking lights on the wind turbines. They are actually neat to watch.


----------



## Ashes

sounds relaxing.... My fiancé has the tv on 24/7..... I like peace and quiet yet never get it..


----------



## Elohi

Today has turned out pretty crappy. 
First there is a mass violence threat to the elementary schools here and now my 2 1/2 yr old is sick. She has a fever and is just laying around. She's currently snuggled in my arms. Last time she got a mystery fever, a month or so later she had a hemolytic crisis and was balanced to a hospital and had to have a blood transfusion. 
So I will have to watch her really closely for signs to prevent an emergency situation like last time. 

I am struggling with the decision to keeps 5th and 6th graders home the remainder of the week to keep them safe from a possible attack at their schools. The problem is, they have state testing this week. Tomorrow and Wednesday, and the threatened attack is Thursday. I'm worried sick to send them at all until they track the psycho who send the email. 


http://kens.mlnwap.com/article.html#!/11621/7f52805b690036fb976405c9bec6ceb8


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

OMG that is just awful!! What is wrong with people today?... I just don't get it...... 

And I hope your little'un gets to feeling better..... That doesn't sound fun at all..


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hello everyone. Hope everyone had a good weekend. Lou would say hello but he's perched himself on my shoulder and has fallen asleep like usual. 


LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

I feel sick. Its almost my bedtime.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yay! My teams winning!


----------



## mike taylor

Hello lou! Hope all is well . Mis torts go to bed . Take a pm pill and sleep like a baby .


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah right. I have to watch this game! And I'll probably have to talk to people I don't want to talk to. Awaiting a phone call.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just tell Derrick you're sorry for being a turd. Tell him the truth, but don't be mean. 
Luke, good to see you here buddy. Better to see Lou here really. 
How is it Mike?


----------



## T33's Torts

Ha! I wish. I don't know if there's anything for me to be sorry about. He's the one with the blonde. 

Anyways, my complaint of the day is the unrealistic length of sweat pants. I could literally cut off a good 5 inches and still have a 'regular' length.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I missed the convo. I see my tort is favored over me but that's understandable he is pretty BA. Lou and I mostly kicked it and watched some episodes of House this evening. Then after a half hour of sitting in my lap he climbed up to his perch on my shoulder and went to sleep. 


He's never sure what to make of his reflection in the camera


LoutheRussian


----------



## LoutheRussian

Never apologize it shows weakness. I heard that somewhere but I still apologize from time to time


LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Jacqui

littledude said:


> sounds relaxing.... My fiancé has the tv on 24/7..... I like peace and quiet yet never get it..



Well no TV set in the house and besides, I am the only human in it as a rule. I too enjoy some quiet time.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Today has turned out pretty crappy.
> First there is a mass violence threat to the elementary schools here and now my 2 1/2 yr old is sick.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Never good having a sick child.  Hope it is something that by morning was just a fluke and has passed. As for the staying home from school... just my thoughts here but: Keeping them home is giving power to the creep making the threat and encouraging him (and others like him) to do this ploy again. I deep down believe if he was really going to do this, he would have done a surprise attack (more shock value and more folks hurt by it). I also think it does more damage to the children to keep them from the school and teach them to basically run and hide at any sign of any threat real or imagined. That being said, these are YOUR children, not mine. Easy for me to say what I would do, when I have nothing to lose. Follow your heart.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning to you all.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Never apologize it shows weakness. I heard that somewhere but I still apologize from time to time
> 
> 
> LoutheRussian



I think folks who apologize have class and a greater degree of self worth and worthiness. It takes more guts usually to apologize, then to not (in my humble opinion).


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning to you all.



A very wonderful good morning to you (and all the others).


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> I think folks who apologize have class and a greater degree of self worth and worthiness. It takes more guts usually to apologize, then to not (in my humble opinion).


Well the last thing I want is his forgiveness, so I'll pass this time. 

Any big plans today anyone?


----------



## bouaboua

Welcoming a new member counts??


----------



## Jacqui

Sometimes when one apologizes it's not forgiveness which is the end result your after, some times for instance it may simply be a way to clear the air and open lines of communication.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Welcoming a new member counts??



Counts big time! lol


----------



## Jacqui

Same ole stuff going on here... yardwork and critter chores.


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> Sometimes when one apologizes it's not forgiveness which is the end result your after, some times for instance it may simply be a way to clear the air and open lines of communication.


But... but Jacquiiiiiii....!


----------



## Jacqui

Yes, Tif?


----------



## T33's Torts

Nothing.


----------



## Jacqui

I would think the main thing would be to have your great and long term friend back... but that is just what I see from this side of the screen...


----------



## T33's Torts

Or I could just move to Washington.


----------



## Jacqui

Moving would not resolve anything and someday you would still come to regret leaving the relationship in this way... once more my belief....


----------



## Ashes

Good morning all!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning Ashley!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> I think folks who apologize have class and a greater degree of self worth and worthiness. It takes more guts usually to apologize, then to not (in my humble opinion).


I agree apologizing is a good thing and I usually do myself. I was just being facetious. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

littledude said:


> Good morning all!!!



A bright and sunny good morning back to you.


----------



## Ashes

It's cold here. And I'm not sure where all the apologizing convo is coming from, but apologizing is good. Shows strength.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken's post- #5444. 
Its not that cold this morning, but its super foggy.
I took this yesterday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Has anyone seen the story about the couple, married 70 years, that passed about 15 hrs of each other?


----------



## T33's Torts

I heard about two dogs that lived to be 19, and died within an hour of each other.


----------



## Ashes

I saw that, Ken. Didn't read the whole thing though.


----------



## mike taylor

No Ken I have not . But that is true love there my friend .


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Never good having a sick child.  Hope it is something that by morning was just a fluke and has passed. As for the staying home from school... just my thoughts here but: Keeping them home is giving power to the creep making the threat and encouraging him (and others like him) to do this ploy again. I deep down believe if he was really going to do this, he would have done a surprise attack (more shock value and more folks hurt by it). I also think it does more damage to the children to keep them from the school and teach them to basically run and hide at any sign of any threat real or imagined. That being said, these are YOUR children, not mine. Easy for me to say what I would do, when I have nothing to lose. Follow your heart.



Here is the latest info. 
http://m.news4sanantonio.com/news/SCHOOL_THREAT:_What_parents_need_to_know?mobileredirect=true

I kept them home. My middle child is a 5th grader and still in elementary so her school is targeted. My 6th grader is in middle school but has some pretty serious anxiety issues (he has Aspergers), so I knew he would be silently panicking until this all passes because he already told me he won't know what to do if anything happens or if his school is placed on lockdown. He is supposed to have state testing today and tomorrow which is intense pressure anyways so I kept him home as well. All schools are on alert, not just elementary, so I can't keep one home and allow the other to be in possible danger so I kept them both home. 
Also, I have arrhythmia's and emotional upset is one of my worst triggers so keeping them home is also for my own health and safety. I don't need an emergency trip to the hospital or worse. They need me for a long while yet lol. 

My youngest still has a fever and we had a rough night. She has no other symptoms though...odd. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> No Ken I have not . But that is true love there my friend .


Link to story;

http://m.nydailynews.com/1.1762134


----------



## StarSapphire22

Littlefoot has shellrot. I'm home from work today, because of pain from a medical condition...so I'm spending the day curled up in bed, feeling like a bad tort mommy, and trying to make sense of shellrot treatment. I think ice cream may be in order soon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monica,
As a parent, part of our job is to be the super hero for our kids. Kids easily pickup on anxieties of ours. Stress makes a person ill on many levels. I think you've done what you know you needed to do, regardless of anyone's judgement to the contrary. You keep being strong. 
Tiffany,
I was trying this morning to locate the sub thread where you were posting about Derrick leaving his daypack at your place, and you saying that you and Luke had decided humans suck. It seems gone. I wanted to see if I had missed something. Are you able to find it?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all . I get to get my Jeep smogged today..yay


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Are you worried that it won't pass?


----------



## T33's Torts

It was on Facebook. Give me a few hours and I'll PM you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

How did I see it on The Facebook? Did you screen shot it or something? My old man brain is getting very confused…


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Link to story;
> 
> http://m.nydailynews.com/1.1762134



There were some mighty strange stories in that link, and I never did find the one about the old couple married 70 years.


----------



## Yvonne G

StarSapphire22 said:


> Littlefoot has shellrot. I'm home from work today, because of pain from a medical condition...so I'm spending the day curled up in bed, feeling like a bad tort mommy, and trying to make sense of shellrot treatment. I think ice cream may be in order soon.



One never needs an excuse for ice cream, my friend!

I'm also having a do nothing type of day - they get closer and closer together the older I get.


----------



## StarSapphire22

My fiance bought me a box of Cherry Dilly Bars. I love him.

Do I need to set up a hospital tank for Littlefoot to keep him dry? The problem with my enclosure is that my water dish mysteriously flash evaporates, condenses on the walls, and then drips into the coir. It's all been recently replaced and so is mostly dry right now, but coir doesn't seem like its a topical-treatment-friendly substrate. :/


----------



## StarSapphire22

My cats got into the garbage and ate the cheese off leftover pizza and nibbled some aloe plant rejects. Now they're all gassy. Yayyyyyyyy...


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How did I see it on The Facebook? Did you screen shot it or something? My old man brain is getting very confused…



A screenshot was posted here but I had to remove it.




Yvonne G said:


> There were some mighty strange stories in that link, and I never did find the one about the old couple married 70 years.




http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/ohio-couple-married-70-years-die-15-hours-article-1.1762134


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> My youngest still has a fever and we had a rough night. She has no other symptoms though...odd.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



How is the little one doing?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> A screenshot was posted here but I had to remove it.
> 
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/ohio-couple-married-70-years-die-15-hours-article-1.1762134



Jaizei,
Thank you for both counts. I didn't think I was slipping that much.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> My cats got into the garbage and ate the cheese off leftover pizza and nibbled some aloe plant rejects. Now they're all gassy. Yayyyyyyyy...



You are just so lucky!!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all . I get to get my Jeep smogged today..yay



Is that one of the funny yearly test thingies they do? If it fails what happens?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Monica,
> As a parent, part of our job is to be the super hero for our kids. Kids easily pickup on anxieties of ours. Stress makes a person ill on many levels.I think you've done what you know you needed to do, regardless of anyone's judgement to the contrary. You keep being strong.



I hope you weren't taking my comments about my feelings on the matter and thinking I was in any way judging her.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> How is the little one doing?



Her fever has broken with the help of Motrin. I hope it stays away. She never developed anymore symptoms. I hate mystery fevers 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> You are just so lucky!!


 
Right?! And all three gassy kitties are snoozing in bed with me, tooting in their sleep. The derps.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I think ice cream may be in order soon.



I think ice cream is ALWAYS in order.   Hope your pain goes away.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Her fever has broken with the help of Motrin. I hope it stays away. She never developed anymore symptoms. I hate mystery fevers
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



That is good to hear! I agree mystery fevers are horrible!


----------



## Elohi

From this:






To this:


Better and hoping it stays that way. 
Her eyes get really red when her temp is up. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> My fiance bought me a box of Cherry Dilly Bars. I love him.
> 
> Do I need to set up a hospital tank for Littlefoot to keep him dry?



Sounds like a sweetie. You could just have a small empty box/container you place him in over night to dry dock him so to speak.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Right?! And all three gassy kitties are snoozing in bed with me, tooting in their sleep. The derps.



The just wanna share with ya!


----------



## Jacqui

I've said it before and I will say it again.. she is such a cutie!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Thanks Jacqui...its something I have to learn to live with, but today is particularly not fun. Some days are worse than others. The doctor is rather confused as to why. I'm starting my 3rd or 4th(?) round of antibiotics today, as the doctor thinks the pain may be related to an infection, but we're not sure. Pain with my condition is normal, but how I'm experiencing it isn't.


----------



## Elohi

I'll be glad when we are back here to happy and running around making the world laugh. 






Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Thanks Jacqui...its something I have to learn to live with, but today is particularly not fun. Some days are worse than others. The doctor is rather confused as to why. I'm starting my 3rd or 4th(?) round of antibiotics today, as the doctor thinks the pain may be related to an infection, but we're not sure. Pain with my condition is normal, but how I'm experiencing it isn't.



Huh. I hate when a Dr can only guess on what is wrong or how to treat it.


----------



## Jacqui

This thread needs a warning label on sweetness over load!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like a sweetie. You could just have a small empty box/container you place him in over night to dry dock him so to speak.


 
like a small bin within his enclosure? Or outside? He likes to dig down deep when it's time to sleep, like 4 inches...but if I do treatments in the evening I suppose that would give him some time to soak up the meds.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> like a small bin within his enclosure? Or outside? He likes to dig down deep when it's time to sleep, like 4 inches...but if I do treatments in the evening I suppose that would give him some time to soak up the meds.



You could place it either inside or outside his normal home, as long as you can keep temps in the right range. We tend to do this more with water turtles due to them obviously being in the water otherwise. You could even place some of the coir that is a bit drier (as in not as damp as what caused the problem) in with him.


----------



## Jacqui

I finally have one of my box turtles up outside. I hate this time of year and the wait to see who will and will not have survived the winter.


----------



## Jacqui

Raindrops are falling on my truck roof, guess that means I should go do some work for awhile.


----------



## Elohi

Cute tortoise stuff at Michaels. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I love the colorful ones!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Oooh I want that blue one!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Is that one of the funny yearly test thingies they do? If it fails what happens?


Ugh.. I could really use some ice cream right now  I was basically told by the state of Arizona that I take "too good care" of my jeep. I went to get the emissions test done, and the computer they hooked up to it said my jeep was not putting out enough emissions, so it failed. HUH? They told me I had to drive it around another 50 miles to get the readings up...ok. So I drove around all day and then brought it back. The guy hooked the jeep back up and said it failed again. UGH. Well he says, there's nothing wrong with your vehicle, you just need to drive around more so your sensors can pick up more pollutants so we know your jeep is working right *face palm*


----------



## T33's Torts

That's just silly. I'm currently failing at uploading the 4000 pictures from my phone to the computer. I actually meant 4,018.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yeah, ice cream! Let's have an ice cream party.

That test sounds silly. How annoying!


----------



## Elohi

My little ones fever is back and she is miserable again but has fallen asleep. Poor kid 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Maybe she's allergic to the haircut!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I may or may not have eaten half the box of Dilly Bars...don't judge me.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> I may or may not have eaten half the box of Dilly Bars...don't judge me.


Hahahahahahaha!!! No judgement here, star!!! Hahaha!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> My little ones fever is back and she is miserable again but has fallen asleep. Poor kid
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I hope she feels better


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> I may or may not have eaten half the box of Dilly Bars...don't judge me.


Dilly Bars... Yummy!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I <3 the cherry ones. 

Someone is regretting her decision to dig in the garbage. Her little tummy isn't happy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ava ate a big old fat dead rodent the cats caught today. I've got a dead pickup truck here that I normally throw the dead birds and rodents in to keep from her but today I wasn't fast enough.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

She watches for the cats rodent hunting in the pasture. When she see a ponce, she'll run over and nose the cat out of the way to slurp it down.


----------



## StarSapphire22

One of my cats is insisting on eating my hair right now...purring up a storm and will NOT go away. I think there must have been something in their food today, they are all acting so weird.


----------



## T33's Torts

I found a really good pizza place.  Accomplishment of the day.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Oooooh, what'd ya get?


----------



## T33's Torts

Pizza...


----------



## T33's Torts

Mushroom pizza and a sprite.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Sassy pants.


----------



## Yvonne G

StarSapphire22 said:


> I <3 the cherry ones.
> 
> Someone is regretting her decision to dig in the garbage. Her little tummy isn't happy.



Many years ago we had a German Short-haired Pointer dog. She was just the bestest dog (we had small kids and she was wonderful with them), however, she had one fault and that was garbage. The kitchen garbage was never safe from her. Manys the time she would be moaning and groaning on the floor with a bloated belly because of eating too much of the wrong thing. Give Lola my regards...I feel her pain!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I honestly suspect she has Pica or something. She has this thing for paper especially, but likes to taste all sorts of things. She's not a trash digger, but Stormy knocks it over sometimes (he's not very graceful with his bum hips and uses the can to get to the kitchen counter)...and if trash is on the floor, well...it's fair game.

Yvonne, how did you know her name?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> I honestly suspect she has Pica or something. She has this thing for paper especially, but likes to taste all sorts of things. She's not a trash digger, but Stormy knocks it over sometimes (he's not very graceful with his bum hips and uses the can to get to the kitchen counter)...and if trash is on the floor, well...it's fair game.
> 
> Yvonne, how did you know her name?


?????


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne knows all ( evil laugh )


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> Today has turned out pretty crappy.
> First there is a mass violence threat to the elementary schools here and now my 2 1/2 yr old is sick. She has a fever and is just laying around. She's currently snuggled in my arms. Last time she got a mystery fever, a month or so later she had a hemolytic crisis and was balanced to a hospital and had to have a blood transfusion.
> So I will have to watch her really closely for signs to prevent an emergency situation like last time.
> 
> I am struggling with the decision to keeps 5th and 6th graders home the remainder of the week to keep them safe from a possible attack at their schools. The problem is, they have state testing this week. Tomorrow and Wednesday, and the threatened attack is Thursday. I'm worried sick to send them at all until they track the psycho who send the email.
> 
> 
> http://kens.mlnwap.com/article.html#!/11621/7f52805b690036fb976405c9bec6ceb8
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


People are so sick. Why would anyone hurt kids


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> I missed the convo. I see my tort is favored over me but that's understandable he is pretty BA. Lou and I mostly kicked it and watched some episodes of House this evening. Then after a half hour of sitting in my lap he climbed up to his perch on my shoulder and went to sleep.
> View attachment 77184
> 
> He's never sure what to make of his reflection in the camera
> 
> 
> LoutheRussian


He's so cute


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I think folks who apologize have class and a greater degree of self worth and worthiness. It takes more guts usually to apologize, then to not (in my humble opinion).


I agree, no one is perfect and if I do something wrong I admit and apologize.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My daughter just texted me about her coming up here for lunch on Friday!!! I rarely get to see her. She has a life. Everything from normal work to teaching search and rescue teams how to properly do scuba rescues in surfs with rocks. I want to be her when I grow up. She's the best. Can't wait to see her. 
And for all you, “kids" out there, let this be a reminder, no matter the hell you put us through in high school, we still love you and want to see you.


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all . I get to get my Jeep smogged today..yay


Jeeps are smog free of course when you drive fast and take the top down. I mean it's like pushing a barn door down a freeway. 
Having said that I freaking love jeeps. Mike sold a set of axles yesterday for his jeep and now is buying another motor for it because 5.3 is too small and 6.2 is way better.


----------



## Kerryann

jaizei said:


> A screenshot was posted here but I had to remove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/ohio-couple-married-70-years-die-15-hours-article-1.1762134



This is my new goal for Mikey and I


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> From this:
> View attachment 77214
> 
> View attachment 77215
> 
> View attachment 77220
> 
> To this:
> View attachment 77222
> 
> Better and hoping it stays that way.
> Her eyes get really red when her temp is up.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


She is soooo cute. I want one now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> She is soooo cute. I want one now.



You are right, Kerryann. Monica and what's his name do make cute babies.


----------



## Kerryann

Tomorrow is Mikey's bday and I am off work. I got him pressies and I am taking him to the zoo. I love him. I can't wait to spend the day with my mikey


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You are right, Kerryann. Monica and what's his name do make cute babies.


Such cute babies!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

He's a lucky man, Kerry.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kerryann said:


> Jeeps are smog free of course when you drive fast and take the top down. I mean it's like pushing a barn door down a freeway.
> Having said that I freaking love jeeps. Mike sold a set of axles yesterday for his jeep and now is buying another motor for it because 5.3 is too small and 6.2 is way better.


Despite all of this, I love my jeep and would not trade it for the world. I'm just going to have to play the "game" until all the sensors do what they need to do *eye roll*


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Yes. It's almost become like a weed with it's spreading.


That's what we had in the backyard that the people behind us cut down but it keeps trying to grow back and save us.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kerryann said:


> This is my new goal for Mikey and I


Me too  I'm hoping that for me and Randy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I wish you all the best of luck. That's not too weird is it?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ken, whatcha confused about?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I wish you all the best of luck. That's not too weird is it?


Not weird at all  I wish it for you too


----------



## AZtortMom

Not at all Ken


----------



## StarSapphire22

Kerryann said:


> Tomorrow is Mikey's bday and I am off work. I got him pressies and I am taking him to the zoo. I love him. I can't wait to spend the day with my mikey


 
I wanna go to the zoooooooo! I might try to go Saturday...they have a big event for the start of their summer season.

Mikey sounds pretty lucky!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Holy crap on a cracker, housing in CA is expensive. How do you people afford to feed yourselves?!

Buying a trailer might be cheaper than renting.


----------



## T33's Torts

I fixed my phone. Woohoo.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yes, housing in CA is RIDICULOUSLY expensive.


----------



## T33's Torts

Renting isn't all that bad. Just talk to the landlord. Forget about the house, get stuck with a crappy landlord and you're screwed!


----------



## StarSapphire22

The cheapest studio I found is over 3 times more expensive than my 2 bedroom. 

On the other hand I saw a trailer that actually looked really nice with lots of recent updates, with a small yard, close to the college for just over $75,000. Not bad for only three or so years.


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> Holy crap on a cracker, housing in CA is expensive. How do you people afford to feed yourselves?!
> 
> Buying a trailer might be cheaper than renting.


Yup, that's one of the main reasons I moved from Cali to AZ


----------



## StarSapphire22

It's just, if I do the EATM program I don't have time to work. Working 7 days a week/365 days a year at the teaching zoo is part of my degree, plus regular classes and homework. Any expenses like rent have to be covered by financial aid, and whatever money Taylor could earn when he wasn't in class. Eeeek....


----------



## T33's Torts

What part of Cali are you looking in?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Moorpark, or even close by.


----------



## T33's Torts

I've lived in California all my life and I've never heard of Moorpark. Google maps..


----------



## StarSapphire22

Its not like I need something anytime soon, but Im trying to figure out costs and expected aid/income to see if I could make this work.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Its near LA, Ventura county I think?


----------



## T33's Torts

Got it. 45 minutes from me. 
I don't know if you're near Baldwin Park, but there's some pretty reasonable houses in that area.


----------



## T33's Torts

Never mind. Ventura is the opposite direction.


----------



## T33's Torts

Try looking further inland. Might be cheaper.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> It's just, if I do the EATM program I don't have time to work. Working 7 days a week/365 days a year at the teaching zoo is part of my degree, plus regular classes and homework. Any expenses like rent have to be covered by financial aid, and whatever money Taylor could earn when he wasn't in class. Eeeek....


Teaching zoo?


----------



## StarSapphire22

I just don't want to be more than 30 minutes from campus...I have to be there from 6:30-6:00 every day.

Yeah, teaching zoo! I posted a video a few pages back.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Wow was I ever behind in this thread. 88 posts since I last was on 


Luke&Lou


----------



## StarSapphire22

StarSapphire22 said:


> Guys I'm sorry to change the topic but AHHHHH I'm so excited about this program. Check out this youtube video I found!


 
Here it is.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> I just don't want to be more than 30 minutes from campus...I have to be there from 6:30-6:00 every day.
> 
> Yeah, teaching zoo! I posted a video a few pages back.


So cool and so jealous


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Wow was I ever behind in this thread. 88 posts since I last was on
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Didn't miss much.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Didn't miss much.


I missed you!! 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I listened to sophisticated people talk all day long. Not the best way to spend a day..


----------



## T33's Torts

I missed you too. I made this while I was waiting for coffee.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> I missed you too. I made this while I was waiting for coffee.
> View attachment 77275


I feel special and I might be turning red right now. Thank goodness you can't see that. You are too sweet. Thank you for the drawing. Made me smile a bit


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I'd much rather be looking at you than at a little screen! 
Smiling a bit is good.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey hey this isn't a dating site . Ha ha


----------



## T33's Torts

Slightly changing the topic; 

How's Lou doing? Asleep by now, I'd assume.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Lou is practicing his climbing skills a the moment I cheer him on and provide minimal help when he tries to climb to new hights


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm glad you're motivating him.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Then after he explores and realizes he can't get down he will walk onto my hands and let me help him down


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

He needs some sort of slide!


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> He needs some sort of slide!


Good idea!


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I made a maze for them once, and they ended up in a traffic jam after one decided he wanted to go the other way.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> I made a maze for them once, and they ended up in a traffic jam after one decided he wanted to go the other way.


Haha 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> I feel special
> 
> Luke&Lou



Well, you are special and deserve to know it.


----------



## LoutheRussian

You are too sweet to me. They broke the mold when they made you. You have the uncanny ability to make me smile when no one else can. So I want to say thank you for thinking I'm special. It means a lot to have you say that 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I find its really hard for my coffee- killed brain to keep with this thread and FB.  
It makes me happy to know I make you smile.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> I find its really hard for my coffee- killed brain to keep with this thread and FB.
> It makes me happy to know I make you smile.


I'm using my iPhone for everything so I have to constantly switch back and forth so it helps with the transitions 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm doing the same thing. I still catch myself looking at the screen like ""


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Hey hey this isn't a dating site . Ha ha



I'm thinking the like emoji thing should be a and not a heart. It's just kinda odd for me to “heart" something Mike says…when I like a post.


----------



## T33's Torts

My like emojie is a thumbs up.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Comes up as a heart on my phone.


----------



## T33's Torts

Is that what you're talking about?


----------



## mike taylor

Here you go!


----------



## T33's Torts

Actually looks more like this:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here is what I get ;


----------



## StarSapphire22

Got betadine and clomitrazole cream and a bin for Littlefoot. Gonna start treatment tomorrow night.

Taytertot and I are at Dennys now for cheesy fries and an Oreo shake. Cause I didn't have enough ice cream today, obviously.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mike, I've gotten that from you in the past.


----------



## T33's Torts

Why the heck is your forum BLUE?! Weird Ipeople over there... 

What about you Luke? You're an Iperson.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm rocking the blue screen too. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Weirdos..  
Was it like that before the Great TFO Depression too?


----------



## T33's Torts

Mine has always been green.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've always had the blue screen. I think. Hell, I'm not sure what I had for breakfast today.


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats why I have the same thing everyday. Someone asks and it'd be hard to get the answer wrong!


----------



## T33's Torts

Mine has always looked like this (green). Looks all fancy now, though.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've always had the blue screen. I think. Hell, I'm not sure what I had for breakfast today.


 
I literally LOL-ed, so I hearted you Ken. I hope that doesn't offend your delicate sensibilities.


----------



## T33's Torts

You THUMBS UP'd him!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> I literally LOL-ed, so I hearted you Ken. I hope that doesn't offend your delicate sensibilities.


Yup. That me. “Delicate" Cowboy Ken!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Nice.


----------



## T33's Torts

Has anyone ever tried the red tortoise chow? It looks like red Mazuri. If I remember correctly it starts with a "M".


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Has anyone ever tried the red tortoise chow? It looks like red Mazuri. If I remember correctly it starts with a "M".



I believe you are referencing the Mazuri ,“New" formula. I've read mixed reviews about it. Good ingredients but maybe higher fruit and tortoises not excepting it. I don't know yet, my local feed store ordered me a 25lb. sack and they've got one inventoried for me.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its not by Mazuri. I use the new Mazuri formula. The torts don't like it as much. I even weaned them off the old stuff.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Can't help you then. As far as experimenting goes, I don't. Post something in the food section maybe...


----------



## StarSapphire22

I know what you're talking about, can't remember the name...I remember someone posting that they had good results with it.

Marion, I think?


----------



## T33's Torts

Isn't that a beer, as well?


----------



## T33's Torts

Goodnight! Hope you all sleep well!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Marion, I think?


That's the county I pay taxes to. Marion.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> My little ones fever is back and she is miserable again but has fallen asleep. Poor kid
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Update? How's the “baby girl" doing?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Update? How's the “baby girl" doing?



She just woke up crying and hot 
Another dose of Motrin and a cool damp washcloth. She hates the washcloth though. 
I guess it's time to go to the dr, she still has no other symptoms. Just blood shot eyes, fever, headache, occasional backache, and fussing. She is extremely smart so she is able to verbalize everything and she doesn't really understand why she feels so bad. Poor girl 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No stuffiness or other allergy like symptoms?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No stuffiness or other allergy like symptoms?


Not a thing. It's so strange. Some mom friends say fevers can do this for 3 days before other symptoms arise but yikes! I'm used to illnesses presenting differently. I mean, I do have two big kids for experience. :/


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> View attachment 77243
> 
> View attachment 77244
> 
> Cute tortoise stuff at Michaels.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I love the expression on the face of the first one!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Ugh.. I could really use some ice cream right now  I was basically told by the state of Arizona that I take "too good care" of my jeep. I went to get the emissions test done, and the computer they hooked up to it said my jeep was not putting out enough emissions, so it failed. HUH? They told me I had to drive it around another 50 miles to get the readings up...ok. So I drove around all day and then brought it back. The guy hooked the jeep back up and said it failed again. UGH. Well he says, there's nothing wrong with your vehicle, you just need to drive around more so your sensors can pick up more pollutants so we know your jeep is working right *face palm*



Talk about stupid. I know what, I'll borrow it for a bit. That will for sure get those emissions up!


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I may or may not have eaten half the box of Dilly Bars...don't judge me.



Look at it this way, you didn't eat them all did you? Then all is good.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> Look at it this way, you didn't eat them all did you? Then all is good.


 
You're so smart.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My daughter just texted me about her coming up here for lunch on Friday!!! I rarely get to see her. She has a life. Everything from normal work to teaching search and rescue teams how to properly do scuba rescues in surfs with rocks. I want to be her when I grow up. She's the best. Can't wait to see her.
> And for all you, “kids" out there, let this be a reminder, no matter the hell you put us through in high school, we still love you and want to see you.



So excited for you!!!!! I know how important these kinds of days are. Hope the time flies until she gets there, but then crawls to an almost stop. (Sadly it always seems to be the other way around)


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning everyone!
I hope you all have a fabulous day!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> She is soooo cute. I want one now.



I keep hoping each month your going to be sending out a confetti filled post with the message you did it.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Tomorrow is Mikey's bday and I am off work. I got him pressies and I am taking him to the zoo. I love him. I can't wait to spend the day with my mikey



Sweet!! Have fun!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Has anyone ever tried the red tortoise chow? It looks like red Mazuri. If I remember correctly it starts with a "M".



Marion or something like that.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> You're so smart.



When folks say that to me, there is normally another word following it....


----------



## Jacqui

*It's Wacky Wednesday!!!

Good morning!

*


----------



## Jacqui

Wonder how the sick little one is this morning. Sounds like she was having a bad night.


----------



## T33's Torts

I woke up smiling. Weird, huh?


----------



## mike taylor

Thats because you were dreaming of Luke . Ha ha


----------



## mike taylor

Hey mods! I have been seeing a lot of shell rot lately . Is their a way to add rot treatment or common tort health problem thread .


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I woke up smiling. Weird, huh?



Do you remember what you were dreaming of?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mike, write something up and post it in the health and stuff section. Maybe it will get stickied.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Hey mods! I have been seeing a lot of shell rot lately . Is their a way to add rot treatment or common tort health problem thread .



I was thinking we already had something along those lines. I will look into it further. We, okay I am suppose to be working on it but side tracked by laptop issues, a place for those kinds of things.


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> Do you remember what you were dreaming of?


I never remember my dreams unless I wake up screaming.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I never remember my dreams unless I wake up screaming.



Do you do that often?


----------



## Elohi

She woke up fever free!! OMG I hope it stays gone!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Used too. Not as much the last few months.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yay!! That's fantastic!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> She woke up fever free!! OMG I hope it stays gone!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Great news for the morning!!


----------



## Elohi

She is happy and running around playing like nothing was ever wrong. Finger crossed!!




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Thats because you were dreaming of Luke . Ha ha


Did you dream of Ken 'hearting' you?


----------



## mike taylor

Ha ha cheap shot!


----------



## Elohi

LOL!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh! And I came home yesterday to 20 pounds of slimy, fresh cut cactus stacked on my kitchen floor.


----------



## T33's Torts

This should be the anthem of the Pretend Chat. 



"Cool Kids" by Echosmith.


----------



## Ashes

Good morning all! So, my mom is getting married today.... To her girlfriend. After 50 years of men. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning Ashley! 
Do they have a date set?


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning all.


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning all.


Good morning 



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

littledude said:


> Good morning all! So, my mom is getting married today.... To her girlfriend. After 50 years of men. Lol.



I hope she has another 50 yrs of happiness. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning all  
Jaqcui you can borrow anytime


----------



## Elohi

I've got the Leo's outside for some sunshine. Set them for morning sunshine since there is actually some
humidity here in the mornings. The middle of the day, it's dry dry dry. 
About an hour should be plenty for 7-9 month Leo's, right?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'd think that's fine until the better weather shows up.


----------



## bouaboua

I took my out soon as the temperature up around 75 F on the sunny day and leave them outside till evening. Some of them go hide right away and some of them just walk around all day long. I collect them back in the house about 4 PM so they get about 4~5 hours of out door time with some covered area and lots water plate.

I'm in San Francisco Bay Area. Our morning still cold at 63 this morning.


----------



## Elohi

I am afraid to leave mine out too long because it can get really dry here and I don't want that affecting their growth (pyramiding). They are still closed chamber babies so their outdoors time is for UV, since I don't use indoor UV on them anymore. 
I used the temp gun on the ground in their outdoor pen and the coolest spot was 81F. Most of the ground was 93-95. 
It's supposed to be 91 today, so it'll probably end up being 97, they always aim low LOLOL. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We'll be at a high of 55°f and steady rains today…


----------



## StarSapphire22

mike taylor said:


> Hey mods! I have been seeing a lot of shell rot lately . Is their a way to add rot treatment or common tort health problem thread .


 
There's a lot of threads about shell rot, but nothing very detailed regarding the treatment. It would be helpful to have a step by step list of what to use, how to use it, and when to use it. "use betadine" isn't helpful for someone who hasn't treated shellrot before. HOW do I use it? What do I apply it with, does it need to be diluted, do I need to prepare the spot first, or do something after? Stuff like that.

I start Littlefoot's treatment tonight, so chop chop guys.


----------



## bouaboua

I kept there indoor Closed enclosure warm and humid all the time so I think I'm OK. We get very, very dry too, but not as dry of your area. Lucky...


----------



## Elohi

Once I get it planted better, I might leave them out for 2 hours but it's still sparse in there so :0/


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Good morning Ashley!
> Do they have a date set?


Today. Lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashley,
With all the different states doing their best to uphold (un) constitutional bans today, today is a great day for them to be married. Wish them well from an old Cowboy.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning everyone. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mornin' Luke. How's the coast? Grey like us inlanders?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mornin' Luke. How's the coast? Grey like us inlanders?


Good morning Ken. It's grey alright and very wet. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're getting some gusty winds as well.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We're getting some gusty winds as well.


It's gotta be sustained 30 And gusting 50 before people consider it windy.


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

littledude said:


> Good morning all! So, my mom is getting married today.... To her girlfriend. After 50 years of men. Lol.



Good for her. How do you feel about this?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning all
> Jaqcui you can borrow anytime



Be careful, I am the type to take you up on that.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I meant, people here* 
Oops 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Good for her. How do you feel about this?


Oh I don't mind. I mean... My brother is gay... But it's a little weird when it's your mother and she's had nothing but men in her life..... They're nice enough not to like, make out and be all touchy feely in front of me cuz that might make me feel weird, but I'm just happy she's happy. I like her woman. She's a chiro.  Lol.


----------



## Ashes

Mornin, Luke!


----------



## LoutheRussian

littledude said:


> Mornin, Luke!


Good morning. How are you doing? Did you sleep well?


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

I rarely sleep well, but I'm alive! Lol. How about you?! I miss our three-way convos with Tiffany. What happened to these?! I feel like I'm outta the loop with you two.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm alive as well. Just been on the go for a couple days now. I'm being lazy and laying on my couch in my basketball shorts. You really haven't missed too much but send me a message on Facebook anytime. I'm sure we can rope lol mis tiff into joining us. Not sure where she ran off too though.


Luke&Lou


----------



## Yvonne G

Regarding the request to have a shell rot treatment sticky - there is one at the top of the RF section. I'm trying to figure out how to duplicate it and have it in the 'Health' section too.


----------



## Ashes

Yvonne G said:


> Regarding the request to have a shell rot treatment sticky - there is one at the top of the RF section. I'm trying to figure out how to duplicate it and have it in the 'Health' section too.


I was trying to point the new gentleman there but couldn't seem to say it correctly... Lol. And I didn't know how to post links to that page on my phone in the app...


----------



## Yvonne G

I just copied the shell rot article that Madkins007 wrote and has in the Tortoise Library, and pasted it as a sticky in the 'health' section. So from now on, you can refer people to the threads at the top of the Health section.


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm alive as well. Just been on the go for a couple days now. I'm being lazy and laying on my couch in my basketball shorts. You really haven't missed too much but send me a message on Facebook anytime. I'm sure we can rope lol mis tiff into joining us. Not sure where she ran off too though.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Lol being lazy, huh? We need that every now and then. I did message you on FB and never got a reply. Lol. And I'm sure she's schoolin' or something? I'm working. And want to leave. 3 hours left... Help me! Haha. 

How's little Lou today? Loved the pic where he was looking in the phone like "who's that?" You guys looked comfy. Too cute. Lol.


----------



## Ashes

Thank you Yvonne!!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hmm I must have dropped the ball on that one. I'll go look for said message. Lou is taking a mid morning nap currently. He's never to sure of wha to think when he sees himslef


Luke&Lou


----------



## mike taylor

Thank You Yvonne


----------



## LoutheRussian

littledude said:


> Lol being lazy, huh? We need that every now and then. I did message you on FB and never got a reply. Lol. And I'm sure she's schoolin' or something? I'm working. And want to leave. 3 hours left... Help me! Haha.
> 
> How's little Lou today? Loved the pic where he was looking in the phone like "who's that?" You guys looked comfy. Too cute. Lol.


Replied! Lol


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

The rain has stopped, so the wind has come up.


----------



## Yvonne G

I just don't understand why you would want to live in such an un-hospitable corn field, @Jacqui !


----------



## LoutheRussian

Washington coast is wind rain fog drizzle. With a dash of sunshine thrown in for good measure 


Luke&Lou


----------



## StarSapphire22

I have a meeting in a few minutes to discuss moving to the department I want at work with some reeeeally high ups. Nervous!


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> I have a meeting in a few minutes to discuss moving to the department I want at work with some reeeeally high ups. Nervous!


 GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

La la la.. Back in line at the emissions station *sigh*


----------



## mike taylor

Hope your jeep passes this time .


----------



## T33's Torts

littledude said:


> And I'm sure she's schoolin' or something?


Bingo! 

I made it home alive!


----------



## Elohi

Well craptastic... Her fever is trying to return and now I have a low grade temp. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> Well craptastic... Her fever is trying to return and now I have a low grade temp.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Sad panda


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Hope your jeep passes this time .


Yes, indeed it passed this time  the computer and the sensors were awake enough for it to pass.


----------



## mike taylor

Man only in California would you fail due to no pollution.


----------



## AZtortMom

Nope, AZ but I'm sure CA does too


----------



## T33's Torts

Fresno, California was #1 in the most polluted city in the US.


----------



## AZtortMom

I would think it would be LA or SFO


----------



## T33's Torts

Right!?


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## StarSapphire22

I think my meeting went well! They seemed to like me and had me shadow someone right away, which is good. I sent a thank you email and now I just wait I think!


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> I think my meeting went well! They seemed to like me and had me shadow someone right away, which is good. I sent a thank you email and now I just wait I think!


Yay! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## T33's Torts

Anyone know how to restring a nylon strung guitar? I've only ever had steel strings and I can't figure this one out.


----------



## StarSapphire22

AZtortMom said:


> Yay! Fingers crossed for you!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Elohi

Check these out!
I wish she would make tortoises too. 
http://www.bellaglass.com/web-store/#!/~/category/id=8331657&offset=0&sort=normal


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Those are very cool!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Question: If I do daily soaks, can I take away Littlefoot's water dish? I can't figure out how to stop it from evaporating and then condensing on the glass...the water drips down and soaks my substrate and that's why he has shellrot. I know it's best to always have access to water but it's turning his tank into a swamp. I don't know what to do!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Question: If I do daily soaks, can I take away Littlefoot's water dish? I can't figure out how to stop it from evaporating and then condensing on the glass...the water drips down and soaks my substrate and that's why he has shellrot. I know it's best to always have access to water but it's turning his tank into a swamp. I don't know what to do!


Can you put the water dish in the corner farthest away from the heat source?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Well craptastic... Her fever is trying to return and now I have a low grade temp.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


There's only a like choice. I wanted to push a button to indicate I didn't like your post. I'm sorry, Monica. Start a notebook to chart your symptoms because you can speak and write English, unlike your like cutie.


----------



## StarSapphire22

It already is! There's like no scientific reason this should be happening, but I can't get it to stop.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Started Littlefoot's treatment. He is very upset with me. :/

On the bright side, pizza is coming!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> There's only a like choice. I wanted to push a button to indicate I didn't like your post. I'm sorry, Monica. Start a notebook to chart your symptoms because you can speak and write English, unlike your like cutie.


You get what I'm saying here, right? I'm not happy you've got it going on still.


----------



## T33's Torts

I had my phone case off (due to severe problems with it) and decided to go say hi to my neighbor. I had my phone in my hand when he opened the door. Appropriately, he looked at me and went "Good Lord Tiffany- Your phone is naked!"


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh no! We can't have a naked phone running around!


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> Oh no! We can't have a naked phone running around!


Lmao.


----------



## T33's Torts

Naked phones are just unreasonable! How could I possibly tolerate that!? 

But nude tablets... That's a whole other story!


----------



## Kerryann

I spent Mikeys birthday at the zoo. It was such a nice day. We spent like seven hours there. I finally got to take him to a local vegetarian kosher buffet for dinner. He loved it. I love spoiling him for his birthday.


----------



## T33's Torts

And guess what Kerryann! The night is still young!


----------



## T33's Torts

Any nighttime forum-ers on? I'm bored out of my mind.


----------



## Elohi

tffnytorts said:


> Any nighttime forum-ers on? I'm bored out of my mind.


Ohai!
Laying in bed, feeling a wee but under the weather. Listening to the wind. What it do, honeydew?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm more of a cantaloupe person..


----------



## Elohi

tffnytorts said:


> I'm more of a cantaloupe person..


Hahahaha! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I keep trying to change my profile picture, but it says I don't have permission. My dino feels left out!


----------



## Elohi

That Dino lost his shell  hehehe


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Its a blue, purple spotted, shell-less aldabra!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry all you rockets fans. Seems they can't keep up with the Blazers. That's what I see on the news anyway. Not football or bullriding so I didn't bother watching…


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Sup?


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Sandy!


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning you early riser and late sleeper.......


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Jacqui.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I spent Mikeys birthday at the zoo. It was such a nice day. We spent like seven hours there. I finally got to take him to a local vegetarian kosher buffet for dinner. He loved it. I love spoiling him for his birthday.



Glad the day seemed to have worked out as planned!!


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Question: If I do daily soaks, can I take away Littlefoot's water dish? I can't figure out how to stop it from evaporating and then condensing on the glass...the water drips down and soaks my substrate and that's why he has shellrot. I know it's best to always have access to water but it's turning his tank into a swamp. I don't know what to do!



What kind of dish are you using? How hot is the enclosure?


----------



## T33's Torts

I keep trying to change my profile picture, but it says I don't have permission.


----------



## Jacqui

I love sitting here and listening to the sound of rain on the truck roof and the birds singing.


----------



## T33's Torts

The parrots are back. They're LOUD and green and horrible.


----------



## mike taylor

You got a bb gun shoot the tree and run them off .


----------



## T33's Torts

I usually would, but they won't land anywhere over my property. It wouldn't be fun explaining why dead burds are falling into my neighbor's yard.


----------



## bouaboua

The little guys I got here are not any where near quiet too. 














I will give half of them to my bird dealer tomorrow for free.


----------



## Jacqui

Oh I love those beauties!


----------



## bouaboua

Who wants free Love bird can come pick them up for free today. I'm in South Bay of San Francisco Bay Area.


----------



## bouaboua

Come and get it. My wife will kiss you because after we get rid of those noisy little birds, she can have her sleep-in again. 

Tortoise are never noisy........Wonderful.


----------



## Jacqui

*checks plane schedules*  Nope can't make it today.


----------



## T33's Torts

Steven, do you want like 3 dozen wild parrots? If you can catch 'em, you keep 'em!


----------



## bouaboua

I will save two, the most noisy one for you so you can listen to the bird in your truck all the time. 

I cannot order the rain though......Sorry!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Bright and sunny here!


----------



## Jacqui

So I should send my hubby a text something like this:" Honey, while your in CA on Monday, I have a box for you to pick up for me..."


----------



## T33's Torts

Tell him to ignore the loud chirping and screeching noises.


----------



## bouaboua

My wife will kill me before I can catch one. 

I love those colorful and cute little "Love Bird" but my wife like to sleep-in in the morning. Those bird start making noise at the crack of dawn. 

Thanks Tiff. Please save my life........


----------



## Jacqui

I always check out the lovebirds at the local Earl May's (garden center that carries a few pets).


----------



## T33's Torts

I know how your wife feels! There's a good 45 little wild birds that like to sit on my balcony and chirp their heads off. Right around 5:30. Guess what time I wake up... 5:31.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Tell him to ignore the loud chirping and screeching noises.



Nah Jeff would have them coming out and working with them. He understands keeping birds as pets much more so then tortoises.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I know how your wife feels! There's a good 45 little wild birds that like to sit on my balcony and chirp their heads off. Right around 5:30. Guess what time I wake up... 5:31.



Tif you are so lucky!


----------



## T33's Torts

The cool part about tortoises is that they make almost zero noise.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> So I should send my hubby a text something like this:" Honey, while your in CA on Monday, I have a box for you to pick up for me..."



Yep! That will work. Please also pardon they shoot their poop outside of their cage. So do not get them excited.


----------



## Jacqui

On lazy mornings, I like to lay still and listen to the different birds outside. It's the cardinal who sings the most for me.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> The cool part about tortoises is that they make almost zero noise.



Wait til you have company over and the males start into breeding mode...


----------



## T33's Torts

I noticed that there's two birds that like to eat Tank's poop. Its GROSS. I wouldn't mind it, but they smash it and tear it apart so its hard to scoop. I call them the Brown's.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> The cool part about tortoises is that they make almost zero noise.



One photo from Cowboy Kent may counter that. But you said it right. "Almost".


----------



## T33's Torts

Tank is getting rather "cozy" with one sulcata-sized rock next to my shed.


----------



## Jacqui

Tortoises are kinda like rocks that move...  Maybe soon you will have a bunch of baby gravel.....


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL!!


----------



## T33's Torts

The rock doesn't appear gravid yet. Her appetite is always unusually small.


----------



## Jacqui

Maybe she just carries herself well.


----------



## Jacqui

...or tank is all show and no go...


----------



## T33's Torts

Possibly. I'll keep you updated


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> ...or tank is all show and no go...


----------



## bouaboua

I like to see how is all show and no go........


----------



## Jacqui

In the meantime, I wish Tank the best at getting rock hard or is it more getting between a rock and a hard place?


----------



## T33's Torts

Do rocks produce live young or eggs?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Sup?
> 
> 
> Sulcata_Sandy
> Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


 
Who???


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> Do rocks produce live young or eggs?



The rock that move does.......


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, if you were on the Facebook, you'd be able to remain in almost continuous contact with Sandy.


----------



## Yvonne G

You're sitting inside your truck, and playing on the computer?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Who's on first


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> What kind of dish are you using? How hot is the enclosure?


 
I've used both glazed and unglazed saucers. Right now it's glazed. Cool end (where the dish is) is about 75 I think. It's as far from the lamp as possible, all my temps are great. I don't know what's going on.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hola everyone!  *waves*


----------



## bouaboua

Hello back and waves back.


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Who wants free Love bird can come pick them up for free today. I'm in South Bay of San Francisco Bay Area.


Wow those are pretty. 



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

I like them too but my wife don't like the noise they made in the morning and when they get excited. Very sharp and high pitch noise. So we are reducing them to a acceptable numbers say......only four of them???? And no more nesting box.


----------



## Ashes

Hello everyone!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Hello! B I fill your pain . My son has two birds that never shut up . Drives me crazy .


----------



## LoutheRussian

Wowowowowowow. That's what my brain feels like and no I didn't do any whip-it's 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

Oh my goodness, the schools here have horrible attendance over the mass violence threat. So low that the TEA had to reschedule STAAR makeup testing for the city! Classrooms have few to no students today. My kids haven't been in three days. They have a holiday tomorrow and then I have to decide if it's safe for them to return on Monday. Nerve racking situation :/
This is a big city and for so many kids to be out of school this week it's a HUGE financial blow to all the school districts here, especially the district I live in. Craziness!

But my kids are home and safe. Reconsidering homeschooling or online public school. But if I do that I can't return to work as planned in a couple of years :/


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

That sucks E'. Some people suck.


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Wowowowowowow. That's what my brain feels like and no I didn't do any whip-it's
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Rough day Luke?


----------



## mike taylor

I don't understand kids to day . When we were in school the worst problem was a fight . Know we got kids killing kids . What happened to punishments in schools . I remember getting into fights then having to go to the office and get pops . Kids today are CRAZY!


----------



## T33's Torts

I got my avatar to change.


----------



## Elohi

Apparently this mass violence threat isn't a kid. And it's been so difficult to trace, they have not found the psycho. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You're sitting inside your truck, and playing on the computer?



Yep, because at home I can barely get one bar of 3G. Top of the hill is much more, might even be 4G. Right now I am in my truck at the Earl May garden center about 45 miles from home. So nice to not have to stress the signal.


----------



## Elohi

The forum is flooded with baby Leo problems today 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting here watching folks coming in to the garden centers spring event. Why, especially with limited parking, do some folks think they should take two parking places? If your car is so valuable, park elsewhere and walk in or leave your car at home. It's not fair to others who could use the parking space.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> The forum is flooded with baby Leo problems today
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Always seems to go in streaks.


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> I don't understand kids to day . When we were in school the worst problem was a fight . Know we got kids killing kids . What happened to punishments in schools . I remember getting into fights then having to go to the office and get pops . Kids today are CRAZY!



I'm pretty sure they still give swats in the rural districts.


----------



## Elohi

I think most Texas schools still use swats. I got them in the first grade for 3 strikes on the bus. Apparently I stood up one too many times and that warranted 3 swats from the paddle of doom. One of the worst days of my education. I didn't know I had three bus strikes, I just got called to the office for swats. 
I would not allow my kids to get swats for something so ridiculous now. My kids never get in trouble though lol. 

Some punk middle schooler threw two bottles out the window of a bus and one went under the van making loud noises and the other hit my windshield when I was next to the bus and it freaked me out. It could have caused a very serious accident. This was just a couple of months ago. Buses have cameras so they found the kid who did it but I have no idea what punishment he received. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Hey, new update for the iPhone! Yay!!! @Josh, it's green now!


----------



## Elohi

littledude said:


> Hey, new update for the iPhone! Yay!!! @Josh, it's green now!



Does it have a "like" feature?!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Sitting here watching folks coming in to the garden centers spring event. Why, especially with limited parking, do some folks think they should take two parking places? If your car is so valuable, park elsewhere and walk in or leave your car at home. It's not fair to others who could use the parking space.


Or think they can just use the parking lot as their personal hot spot for cell service? LOL.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I updated and I've still got the blue borders. And the like is still there but no frown option.


----------



## Elohi

Yep it's green




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I updated and I've still got the blue borders. And the like is still there but no frown option.


Frown option?? There's a frown option? Where?? Lol.


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> Yep it's green
> View attachment 77546
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


That's what mine looks like!!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Or think they can just use the parking lot as their personal hot spot for cell service? LOL.



I was shopping too! I think my purchase justified my using the single spot for an extra five minutes... and I was using it before the rush started.


----------



## Jacqui

I was also online while waiting for my neighbor to finish up with her shopping.


----------



## T33's Torts

Danisnotonfire.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I'm pretty sure they still give swats in the rural districts.



Cameron in this day and age, I don't think any school is stupid (not the word I really want to use) enough to give physical punishment and be open to lawsuits.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Danisnotonfire.


??


----------



## T33's Torts

Sorry. Didn't finish.  
YouTuber. Stupidly funny stuff.


----------



## Jacqui

You should see how pretty my truck box looks! It's flower powered.


----------



## Jacqui

Are any of the rest of you having more problems with sending in a post, before your really finished writing it then you did on the old forum?


----------



## T33's Torts

That wasn't a forum problem. That was a user-error.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Cameron in this day and age, I don't think any school is stupid (not the word I really want to use) enough to give physical punishment and be open to lawsuits.



When I was in high school it was an option (with parental consent). But as far as I know it was a choice the students were given: swats or _____ (Don't remember the alternative probably detention). A lot chose the swats over the alternative.

http://www.csmonitor.com/The-Cultur...h-school-district-expands-corporal-punishment


----------



## Jacqui

See this Mom's belief is I can swat my children, but nobody else had better lay a hand on them.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Rough day Luke?


Not a rough day just like any other except my brain is hating me and my knees think they belong to an 80 year old man


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

My back hurts a lot some days. I blame the chairs in the auditorium.


----------



## Jacqui

What did you do to your knees?


----------



## LoutheRussian

I used to race slalom and giant slalom when I ski raced and one of the times I fell I crahed into a
Bamboo gate hitting my right knee and breaking the pole with it. Between that and hereditary bad knees they are in pain a lot. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I stopped skiing when I hit a tree and broke my arm. I snow board really well, but you don't see much (any) snow in SoCal.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> I stopped skiing when I hit a tree and broke my arm. I snow board really well, but you don't see much (any) snow in SoCal.


I feel like I shouldn't say "that sounds like something you would do" - whoops. I said it.


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL. 
I was following my dad, and I swear the tree came out of no where.


----------



## Ashes

It jumped out, didn't it?! Damn trees. Always jumping in front of people on purpose. Just to hurt em. Psh. Jerks.


----------



## mike taylor

I have never skied before on snow anyways . Water skiing now thats what I'm screaming! The cold snow is not for me no way . I was big into skate boarding and free styling bikes when I way younger . I still have my Bk ripper race bike and many more . My kids ride them in the yard because to me they're priceless. I have a scar from everyone of them . Ha Ha .


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> And guess what Kerryann! The night is still young!


Not for me it wasn't


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> I have never skied before on snow anyways . Water skiing now thats what I'm screaming! The cold snow is not for me no way . I was big into skate boarding and free styling bikes when I way younger . I still have my Bk ripper race bike and many more . My kids ride them in the yard because to me they're priceless. I have a scar from everyone of them . Ha Ha .


I water skied once or twice. Most of the time I skied on my face. I would think I got the hang of it but the problem was I never got the hang of letting go of the handle.


----------



## mike taylor

I know thats right! Its like whisky throttle . Ha ha


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> The cool part about tortoises is that they make almost zero noise.


You haven't met my betty. She's a noisy monkey. She spends all her time digging and digging. If he enclosure didn't have a glass bottom she'd be half way to China by now.


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> Oh my goodness, the schools here have horrible attendance over the mass violence threat. So low that the TEA had to reschedule STAAR makeup testing for the city! Classrooms have few to no students today. My kids haven't been in three days. They have a holiday tomorrow and then I have to decide if it's safe for them to return on Monday. Nerve racking situation :/
> This is a big city and for so many kids to be out of school this week it's a HUGE financial blow to all the school districts here, especially the district I live in. Craziness!
> 
> But my kids are home and safe. Reconsidering homeschooling or online public school. But if I do that I can't return to work as planned in a couple of years :/
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


The world is going crazy. It's so scary. You have to do what's going to make you feel the best.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Sitting here watching folks coming in to the garden centers spring event. Why, especially with limited parking, do some folks think they should take two parking places? If your car is so valuable, park elsewhere and walk in or leave your car at home. It's not fair to others who could use the parking space.


I don't take up two parking spots but I hate door dings so I park my truck out in the waaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy back yonder near no one and walk. It's good for me and it's good for my not needing to hunt someone down and beat the decency into them.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I ate way to much dinner. The spaghetti was bomb but I way overrate. My told you tiff I love my
Pasta. But then again that could have been on fb I mentioned that....


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

FB. 
Its kinda bland. Edible though. Still waiting on my salmon. I want my grandma to try it before I do.


----------



## T33's Torts

Was Lou more active today? Besides him eating more?


----------



## LoutheRussian

A little. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

That's better than nothing, right?


----------



## LoutheRussian

He better now be sick I can't afford a vet right now. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

But if I have to take him I'll figure it out. I not below armed robbery. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Most illnesses can be treated without vet visits. If you lived down here, there's a place that has free first visits for exotics.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I can hear him scratching and digging at the moment


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Maybe I'm lucky, my Russians won't dig. I make burrows for them, now.


----------



## Ashes

"Daddy let me out! I wanna cuddle!!"


----------



## LoutheRussian

That would be sweet. The nearest vet to me is either two hours( Beaverton) or three hours( Seattle)


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Well come down here, (Monterey Park, 16 hours) and you and Lou will both have a place to stay!


----------



## T33's Torts

There's a dark Russian at the shelter 30 minutes away. Kinda like Lou and Killer. I have to decide on him.. Probably a no-go. Quarantine is too stressful.


----------



## T33's Torts

My electricity bill is down to $39...


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> My electricity bill is down to $39...


Ugh I just paid $172.


----------



## T33's Torts

My water bill has been ridiculous. Makes up for the creepily low elec. one.


----------



## Ashes

I haven't gotten a full water bill yet. We will see in a few months.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm so tired.


----------



## LoutheRussian

My electric bill was 67 bucks which is pretty good this time of year here. If it were feasible I would totally be there Tiffany. Vet or no. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## mike taylor

What a 172 ! I wish my bill was that low! My bill heating my garage was 600.00 ! Now is down to 250. 00 .


----------



## LoutheRussian

Damn mike! Time for winter coats for the family and shutting the heat off


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

Ugh 172 is high for me!! Lol $600 would break me... I wouldn't be able to make rent! Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm not home during the day, so this is the washing machine and the tortoise stuff!


----------



## T33's Torts

Luke, what season does it not rain?


----------



## mike taylor

Its my barn / garage . I have a metal fab shop . Welders and cutting tools and a red foot enclosure . It has three oil filled heaters and some heat lamps for basking . I have to pull my welder out in the driveway to weld something because I don't want to hurt my reds . But my oldest son moved out he would weld stuff almost everyday . So that has cut down on the bill . He would weld exhaust systems on his red neck buddy's trucks for some money or whatever . But I would have to pay the bill. My wife says good thing we don't have a house payment because our light bill would kill us .


----------



## LoutheRussian

Not rain? Here? HA! It rains year round this is the PNW and I'm about 700 yards from the ocean. However late July through mid October it rains the least. Last year we had a good stretch without rain


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

How the heck do you do it? 
I totally couldn't live somewhere it rains all year. -shudders-


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> How the heck do you do it?
> I totally couldn't live somewhere it rains all year. -shudders-


I LOVE rain, but I like being outside in the sun too.. Lol.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Lots and lots of illicit drugs 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I'd have to sit under a basking lamp all day.


----------



## Ashes

Oh, you two. Lmao!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Lots and lots of illicit drugs
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Psshhhh... This is Los Angeles! 
Parts of downtown are freaking scary.


----------



## AZtortMom

How's everyone's evening going?


----------



## T33's Torts

Great! Yours, Noel?


----------



## AZtortMom

Not bad, I'm sitting in the back of one of Randy's meetings, kinda boring..


----------



## T33's Torts

:/ TFO-ing is a good way to pass time.


----------



## AZtortMom

Indeed it is  I love hanging with the cool kids


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> Indeed it is  I love hanging with the cool kids


Lol hi Noel!


----------



## Ashes

Vikings = amazing show.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah he came to Houston a few weeks ago or so . They closed a bunch of roads I take t o work . It sucked had to add a half hour to my drive .


----------



## T33's Torts

My neighbor just got home. I held a "HI" sign to my window and he goes "IS YOUR PHONE STILL NAKED??"


----------



## LoutheRussian

My evening is the same as my day. Laying on my couch watching house it's been great 


Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

littledude said:


> Lol hi Noel!


Hi Ashley


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> My evening is the same as my day. Laying on my couch watching house it's been great
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


It'd be better if you we're in a sunnier, slightly more southern location...


----------



## AZtortMom

LoutheRussian said:


> My evening is the same as my day. Laying on my couch watching house it's been great
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Sounds awesome


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> It'd be better if you we're in a sunnier, slightly more southern location...


And had a lovely companion to keep me company. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

You've got Lou, you're covered!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good thing I found TFO or I would be stuck staring at the Ceiling 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats always fun!


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> You've got Lou, you're covered!


Ouch denied. 
I think I need Lou to apply some aloe to that 


Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> My neighbor just got home. I held a "HI" sign to my window and he goes "IS YOUR PHONE STILL NAKED??"


I would be like yup! Do you want to see its pasties?


----------



## LoutheRussian

To that burn*


Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

tffnytorts said:


> I'd have to sit under a basking lamp all day.



This would be me. Hahaha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Ouch denied.
> I think I need Lou to apply some aloe to that
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


LOL!! I think you need to apologize to Lou now. Damnit Luke, why do you always have to make a fool of him?!


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm out of ice cream!!!!!! NOOOOOOOO!!!!! This is worse than the time Luke went missing on the planet Hoth and Han had to go searching for him.


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

Hahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'll go apologize. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Again, if you lived about 16 hours south, you'd be covered! I bought vanilla too!


----------



## Ashes

How about both of you visit a more eastern location!


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> I'll go apologize.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

littledude said:


> How about both of you visit a more eastern location!


Hey, I'll be in Chicago in a few months!


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm sure Lou will forgive you


----------



## T33's Torts

Have there be food involved.


----------



## LoutheRussian

One of you come north the other east and then we all win


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

Lmao. I can get food! And ice cream!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Being your torts too. My mom has more than enough space for everyone to have their torts outside 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Being your torts too. My mom has more than enough space for everyone to have their torts outside
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Oooooh! I'd hate to leave little dude behind for sure!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yay!


----------



## T33's Torts

Heyyyyyy... It won't let me add a picture.


----------



## LoutheRussian

TFO party!!!!


Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

Sounds awesome!


----------



## T33's Torts

Here we go. This is my ceiling.


----------



## LoutheRussian

If my sister can have a 300+ person wedding at my moms I can have a TFO party


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

That'd be great!


----------



## T33's Torts

But there's more SUNSHINE down here!


----------



## LoutheRussian

My ceiling looks a lot like my wall. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

My moms has sun in the summer I don't because of the ocean. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Sure Luke. Blame the ocean.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I guess you don't have to come to the TFO party tiff  


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## LoutheRussian

The longitude and latitude could have something to do with it


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Well to be fair, I just got an extreme weather warning- 
Cold front, showers and gusty winds.


----------



## Ashes

A TFO party would be pretty kick ***!! Here's my ceiling!!!:


Lol.
And my current view!:


Haha that's my fiancé's daughters Easter basket in the middle - I took it away from her because she was sneaking candy in bed.... Lol.


----------



## Ashes

It bleeped my word for me! Lol. Can't even say a**. Too funny. I didn't know it did that.


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't know if it does it for you, or if there's a mod somewhere making everything nice and PG.


----------



## Elohi

It auto bleeps?! For real?! **** yeah!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Hahahaha that's awesome. I'm now laughing at myself for finding that so amusing. Nice one @Josh. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I would've loved to be the one to make the inappropriate word list!


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> I would've loved to be the one to make the inappropriate word list!


Lmao.


----------



## T33's Torts

*clears throat* 
Luke, I think its about time you make your way down to LA.


----------



## Ashes

^^haha! ::hint hint::


----------



## Elohi

Ceilings? Ice cream? Hahahaha



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

YEP


----------



## Elohi

My app keeps crashing. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

One out of 3 of my posts won't post.


----------



## Elohi

Crashed again. 
Craaaap



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I don't have any ice cream and if I did, I can only have the paleo-fied version. 
But I have a ceiling. No ceiling cat though. Haha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> View attachment 77632
> 
> *clears throat*
> Luke, I think its about time you make your way down to LA.


I would love to make a trip to LA. Spending some time away from here and with you would be wonderful. As soon as I have the funds to do so (possibly after tuna season) I will come and we will eat drink and be Merry.


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I'd mail you ice cream... But that might be problematic.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I don't have any ice cream and if I did, I can only have the paleo-fied version.
> But I have a ceiling. No ceiling cat though. Haha
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Paleo-fied ice cream? Would that be like retreating glacier ice?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep. Paleolithic ice cream. Delicious.


----------



## tortnmutt

Oh no!! TIFF turned into a Dino!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That she did. 
Although I figured her more the T-Rex kind, shredding flesh, not the grazer type pictured.


----------



## tortnmutt

LoutheRussian said:


> That would be sweet. The nearest vet to me is either two hours( Beaverton) or three hours( Seattle)
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Supposedly there's one across the river... FYI if you ever need it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday everyone


----------



## T33's Torts

Hii


----------



## Ashes

Morning!!


----------



## mike taylor

Hello everybody!


----------



## Jacqui

*waves to Mike*

Good morning


----------



## LoutheRussian

tortnmutt said:


> Supposedly there's one across the river... FYI if you ever need it.


Do you know who or where? Are they reptile or just standard dog and cat?


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning to my TFO family. I hope this Friday bodes well for all. I shall again be sitting alone in my apartment writing or simply watching time pass. If there is a break in the rain I may go for a walk along the beach. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

I vote for the walk, be it in rain or not.


----------



## tortnmutt

I think it's an all pet. Not a specialty vet.


----------



## tortnmutt

Today shall be great!! I'm putting an offer in on a house!! Holyyyyyy shiiiiii!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

tortnmutt said:


> Today shall be great!! I'm putting an offer in on a house!! Holyyyyyy shiiiiii!!!




Oh wow! Good luck.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tortnmutt said:


> I think it's an all pet. Not a specialty vet.


Ok thank you


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> I vote for the walk, be it in rain or not.


Usually I go either way but I don't really feel like coming home soaked again. But I'll probably go anyways. I went yesterday evening it was wonderful


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortnmutt said:


> Today shall be great!! I'm putting an offer in on a house!! Holyyyyyy shiiiiii!!!


Hooooolyyy shiiiii is right!! Good luck! I hope your offer is excepted so fast you wonder if your offer was too much.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hooooolyyy shiiiii is right!! Good luck! I hope your offer is excepted so fast you wonder if your offer was too much.


Good morning Ken. How are things slightly south of me?


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

I too hope you are able to get the house. Fingers crossed for you


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Things are kinda stupid down in this area. I don't really think it's the area, as much as it's the people.


----------



## Elohi

Good morning y'all!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Good morning y'all!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Apparently that was worth saying twice...


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Hello!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hello! 
(I'd thought I'd adress both your greetings)


----------



## Ashes

Lol good luck on the house!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oh yea, morning everyone. News was saying that the measles are on the rise here in the states and instantly I thought of Monica.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Thought I'd say good morning to everyone. I was in New Mexico for a few days and didn't realize how much I missed the forum!


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> Thought I'd say good morning to everyone. I was in New Mexico for a few days and didn't realize how much I missed the forum!



It amazes me how much you can miss this place.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Usually I go either way but I don't really feel like coming home soaked again. But I'll probably go anyways. I went yesterday evening it was wonderful
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Raincoat?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Luke is not a tourist, he owns no raincoat…


----------



## T33's Torts

Luke I so hope you didn't have Lou in your pocket.


----------



## Jacqui

lol I don't have a raincoat either, but then I also don't mind getting wet with rain.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just updated the app on my iPad...border is now green.


----------



## Elohi

I guess whatever Alaina had, she fought off with fever. Fever info has changed since my older kids were this little. I used to be told to treat fever with fever reducers. Now they tell parents to let the fever do it's job, because it's an outward sign that the immune system is hard at work attacking a viral or bacterial infection and to only use fever reducer if the kid is complaining of pain. Alaina complained of pain plenty so I have her Motrin several times through the course of her fever. She is a very very intelligent and highly articulate child so she can easily tell me what hurts and how she is feeling. 

Absolutely no other symptoms have emerged, although it's possible they could today but I highly doubt it because she back to her usual self...wearing me out hahahaha. 

Last night she decided, twice, that she didn't want to wear forty pajamas. So I just let her sleep pajama-less... We heard her rustling around in the dark after she removed them for the second time. Then I heard "I wonder where my binky is?" --more rustling-- then she says, "Guys, I can't find my binky anywhere."
HAHAHAHAHA. Seriously. She is 2 1/2!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

New house! Awesome! Hope everything works out!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Things are kinda stupid down in this area. I don't really think it's the area, as much as it's the people.


I wasn't crazy about the people in the Salem Kizer area when I worked there


Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

Commence operation liking spree, now that I know I can "like" from the app!!!!!!!!!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Luke I so hope you didn't have Lou in your pocket.


When would he be in my pocket? That was one time on a midnight stroll


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

The only time I wear any rain gear is when I'm on the boat. Crabbing I wear a heavy duty bright orange set and when I'm tuna fishing I wear waders and a sweatshirt or t shirt but when I comes time for bait fishing the tuna I'll out on a light weight rain jacket for when I'm in the rack. On land it's hoodies and jeans or sweats 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

Such a beautiful sunny day here! Am in the local Orscheln's lot (they are a feed store type). I picked up a few paks of peppers and 'maters. Also a couple of hanging baskets of petunias... just in case those hummers sneak in before I have their feeders out. (Not to mention just 'cuz I love to have lots of flowers in my yards/enclosures.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Commence operation liking spree, now that I know I can "like" from the app!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Look out forum, here she comes!


----------



## Yvonne G

@Elohi "Forty Pajamas???" Auto corrected from "footy"??

Sounds like that little gal keeps you on your toes.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sorry about the above post. For some reason this new format used to take me to the last post written, but lately its been taking me someplace in the middle of the thread. I think the PJ comment might be a bit on the old side.

@Jacqui - So you're in town this a.m.? I'll be making my run into town in an hour or so. I've decided to buy fast food for lunch today. Don't know what yet.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> @Elohi "Forty Pajamas???" Auto corrected from "footy"??
> 
> Sounds like that little gal keeps you on your toes.



lmao!! Yes, footy. I didn't catch that bad autocorrection. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just had to chase a coyote off my place. It's midmorning for crying out loud.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just had to chase a coyote off my place. It's midmorning for crying out loud.


I see coyotes all the time here we also have a large black bear pipulstion. My dad did work on this ladies house that buys 500 dollars worth of dog food a week an feeds the bears. The game cops have cited her several times and have even had to trap and relocate two of them and had to recently put one down because of her. My dad is friends with one of the local fame cops so I hear all kinds of insider info. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

I think Lou is getting sick or may already be.... I'm in full freak out mode jus ask Ashley I've been pming her for awhile now.


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It was more my .45 doing the chasing, but at 150 yds. and a 2 1/2" barrel it was more just to make a vocal point. This is where one of or cats ended up…


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It was more my .45 doing the chasing, but at 150 yds. and a 2 1/2" barrel it was more just to make a vocal point. This is where one of or cats ended up…
> View attachment 77662


I'm sure your vocal point was well received and all you saw was a tucked tail 


Luke&Lou


----------



## StarSapphire22

Hey guys!

Home sick again today, but have to go in for a couple hours to pack up my desk. They're moving me to a better cube over the weekend. Yay better cube, but ugh I feel like crap. 

Littlefoot is really mad at me about shellrot treatments...he gives me the stinkeye and bobs when he sees me. Goofer.

Hope everyone is having a great Friday! Any big plans for this weekend? If I feel up to it, we're going to the zoo tomorrow.


----------



## LoutheRussian

No major plans. Maybe go for a walk or two. Right now I'm worried about little Lou. I think I have a job interview tomorrow which is good


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

Better cube and going to the Zoo. You got some nice things coming up. Good for you. I hope those things will ease your home sick. 

I travels a lot for work also. and it is month at a time, I know how home sick felts like. I'm with you.....


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It was more my .45 doing the chasing, but at 150 yds. and a 2 1/2" barrel it was more just to make a vocal point. This is where one of or cats ended up…
> View attachment 77662



Good effects on that cat but the coyote may just laugh.......say: try again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Good effects on that cat but the coyote may just laugh.......say: try again.


If there is a next time, I will grab a rifle. He won't run after that. This is the first daylight coyote I've seen in a very many years.


----------



## AZtortMom

LoutheRussian said:


> I think Lou is getting sick or may already be.... I'm in full freak out mode jus ask Ashley I've been pming her for awhile now.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I hope Lou is ok


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If there is a next time, I will grab a rifle. He won't run after that. This is the first daylight coyote I've seen in a very many years.



They may come after your chicken? Or just a pass-by? They are not coming for your tortoises are they? Is that legal to shoot them in WA? Or you just try to scare them not to come back??


----------



## Ashes

He is freaking out a little about Lou, but just worried! I would be, too! Any advice guys? I told him warm baby carrot soaks and keep him in his enclosure as much as possible with the temps where they're supposed to be. That's all I could think of for now.


----------



## Elohi

I can't have that kind of luck right?
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Is-is-just-me?.91140/


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Dumping tortoise bath water (poop-soup) into vegetable garden, good idea or just gross? LOL. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Fertilizer.


----------



## LolaMyLove

I did it last year, the plants loved it.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Lou loved his trip to the field across the street now he's basking in his window perch getting more sun while it's out


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Dumping tortoise bath water (poop-soup) into vegetable garden, good idea or just gross? LOL.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Good idea! We do that all the time, and look what our garden grow.


----------



## tortnmutt

littlestella said:


> I did it last year, the plants loved it.



your dog!! how big is it?! Is stella a dog or tort?


----------



## LolaMyLove

tortnmutt said:


> your dog!! how big is it?! Is stella a dog or tort?


Stella is my pound puppy (12, not a puppy at all) and about 65lbs. We think she is part Irish Wolf Hound and maybe Lab but that is just a guess.


----------



## tortnmutt

You should post a picture of her!! My mutt is my baby, she's in my little profile picture and I've often thought she has some IWH in her but she's only 40 lbs.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> They may come after your chicken? Or just a pass-by? They are not coming for your tortoises are they? Is that legal to shoot them in WA? Or you just try to scare them not to come back??


We have a neighbor that feeds outdoor cats. We to have cats, but we make sure all are in at night. We have no chickens, but it could have come down for a cat, a tortoise, or anything it could fit in its mouth to eat. I was trying to kill him. The coyote and I are both carnivores, and I want it to be clear who the top carnivore is on my hillside. It is legal to shoot them for cause.


----------



## Yvonne G

When I lived at the end of a cul de sac on 5 acres, we had quite a few wild visitors. I kept two foot long 2x4's near my sliding glass door. If I saw a coyote or skunk or whatever wandering by I'd quietly open the slider and clap those 2x4's together real hard. They made a great big bang that scared the pants off anything in the neighborhood. Including my kids occasionally. I sometimes caught my fingers between the wood. Didn't get much of a bang then, but the yelling and screaming I did would usually do the trick to scare of whatever was there.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We have a neighbor that feeds outdoor cats. We to have cats, but we make sure all are in at night. We have no chickens, but it could have come down for a cat, a tortoise, or anything it could fit in its mouth to eat. I was trying to kill him. The coyote and I are both carnivores, and I want it to be clear who the top carnivore is on my hillside. It is legal to shoot them for cause.



Well. No doubt you be on top. I will do the same if I'm in your situation.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's never good to see coyotes out in open pasturelands during daylight hours. To me, it means they are too comfortable and bold, or they are sick.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> When I lived at the end of a cul de sac on 5 acres, we had quite a few wild visitors. I kept two foot long 2x4's near my sliding glass door. If I saw a coyote or skunk or whatever wandering by I'd quietly open the slider and clap those 2x4's together real hard. They made a great big bang that scared the pants off anything in the neighborhood. Including my kids occasionally. I sometimes caught my fingers between the wood. Didn't get much of a bang then, but the yelling and screaming I did would usually do the trick to scare of whatever was there.



I'm laughing out of my pants by reading your post and picturing the situation........Saw them through your kitchen window while you are washing dishes.........Rushing through the sliding door, garbing the 2 x 4, start to bang, Band, BAND. due to the wet hands, your finger got caught..........OUCH! ! ! ! ! 

LOL.....


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's never good to see coyotes out in open pasturelands during daylight hours. To me, it means they are too comfortable and bold, or they are sick.



Yep. Over populated or sickness.


----------



## Elohi

I'm sitting in line at an ATM where an armored truck is servicing the ATM. Holy hell, taking forever. You'd think they'd make that a super quick service to avoid crime. Geez, this is crazy slow. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Went to a different ATM, because on the otherwise of Starbucks is another bank lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

DINNER!! 
I have a bunco game with my neighbors so grabbing take out a little early. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I feel so horrible.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My daughter took me to “Love Love Teriyaki" for lunch. When we were walking in, I told her I wouldn't know how to order. I saw beef bowl and brown rice. That's what I had. It was good. We had a great visit. I did need to change the subject twice, when she mentioned thinking of applying for the sheriffs patrol.


----------



## AZtortMom

[Q UOTE="tffnytorts, post: 849377, member: 32484"]I feel so horrible. [/QUOTE]sad panda. I hope you feel better


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm getting a pedi! Ahhh!


----------



## Ashes

I'm laying on a couch, trying to get rid of yet another migraine. :/ stupid head.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ugh! I get those a lot..absolutely no fun


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm waiting for little kids. FUN.


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> Ugh! I get those a lot..absolutely no fun


It's a chronic problem. Doctors say "stop taking pain killers and caffeine".... But I have chronic fatigue so caffeine is kind of a necessity for me.... Blargh. So pain killers, here I come.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I get migraines. Mine are ocular ones. First I get the aurora that blocks my vision. Then headache for 6-8 hrs. Their better than they used to be though. In high school I would get sick as well. Good times.


----------



## T33's Torts

I need a strong drink and loud music. Instead I get whiney 6 year olds. Yay...


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I get migraines. Mine are ocular ones. First I get the aurora that blocks my vision. Then headache for 6-8 hrs. Their better than they used to be though. In high school I would get sick as well. Good times.


That's how mine are! I used to get em so bad I'd have to lay down at work for an hour after clocking out before I could actually drive home.... They're not as frequent as they used to be, but this is three in a week.... That's a lot for me..


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> I need a strong drink and loud music. Instead I get whiney 6 year olds. Yay...


I need a strong drink and quiet. Instead I have 5 and 8 year old girls. Good luck! Lol. Go have em watch Frozen - they'll be quiet the whole time! Lol.


----------



## Elohi

littledude said:


> It's a chronic problem. Doctors say "stop taking pain killers and caffeine".... But I have chronic fatigue so caffeine is kind of a necessity for me.... Blargh. So pain killers, here I come.



I got rid of 90% of my headaches by eliminating wheat and dairy. 

I used to have a serious migraine problem. 

Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

They'll be quite... aside from the screechy singing!


----------



## T33's Torts

I downed 2 bottles of water. Makes me feel better.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I get migraines. Mine are ocular ones. First I get the aurora that blocks my vision. Then headache for 6-8 hrs. Their better than they used to be though. In high school I would get sick as well. Good times.


Mine are from an injury I sustained in the service. Good times  on life time meds for it. Explains a lot huh?!


----------



## Elohi

There must have been MSG in my Pei Wei! Dammit! Now my heart is acting up. Crap crap crap!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> I got rid of 90% of my headaches by eliminating wheat and dairy.
> 
> I used to have a serious migraine problem.
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I'm really bad at eliminating food. I eat a lot of those, but no more now than usual - so why would they come back with a vengeance? Grr.


----------



## Elohi

I had to eliminate them completely. I used to be slack about it but then I went paleo do it made it easier to avoid them. I've never been able to eat msg though, it hates me. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I do still get the occasional hormone headache or tension headache from my C1 area of my neck. Being a tomboy, getting knocked out a few times, injuring myself, getting stomped by a bull might have something to do with that c1 issue. Lol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Lol I bet that's it. My neck and back are very much out of whack, I just don't have the money right now for a chiro (even though my moms new wife is a chiro, I still have to come up with $100 for the first visit)... Might have to suck it up and do it.


----------



## AZtortMom

That will definetly do it


----------



## Elohi

I heart the chiro! I have a great one but my broke *** hasn't been in a while. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> I heart the chiro! I have a great one but my broke *** hasn't been in a while.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Maybe I can get my new step mommy to take pity on me. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

Tell her she's the best step mommy ever.. That might work!


----------



## Ashes

Haha! Keira pulls that on me all be time when she wants something. "You're the best mommy ever!!" No, you can't have candy. Lol.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's never good to see coyotes out in open pasturelands during daylight hours. To me, it means they are too comfortable and bold, or they are sick.


Yep! Time to bust out the ole predator call and the 22/250 .


----------



## T33's Torts

I didn't realize how early little kids fall asleep. This is just boring..


----------



## T33's Torts

Its raining.... What the heck?! 

"April showers bring May flowers" comes to mind.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Its raining.... What the heck?!
> 
> "April showers bring May flowers" comes to mind.


Ha! Nice and sunny here


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

That's so not cool. 
Its cold and cloudy and wet. 
Not tort weather at all.


----------



## Ashes

It's dark here. Almost 10:00. No sun! Or rain! Not bad temps though. Took little dude out for about 10 minutes just for some rays. Wish I could've stayed out longer but was unable to do so.


----------



## T33's Torts

My phone is being stupid. Its PLUGGED IN, and the battery is draining faster now!


----------



## AZtortMom

It's a nice 85 here  
That sucks about your phone Tiff


----------



## T33's Torts

Its at a steady 1%


----------



## Ashes

Lol how does it stay at a steady 1% plugged in??


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> Dumping tortoise bath water (poop-soup) into vegetable garden, good idea or just gross? LOL.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I planted my seeds in used core. I'm sure all my organic veggies grew up in cow poops.


----------



## LolaMyLove

tffnytorts said:


> My phone is being stupid. Its PLUGGED IN, and the battery is draining faster now!


Plug it into a different outlet. The one its in may be off. Some of mine are hooked up to the wall switch and I sometimes forget to flip the switch.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's never good to see coyotes out in open pasturelands during daylight hours. To me, it means they are too comfortable and bold, or they are sick.


Rabies? 
I used to watch my schnauzer worried about the coyotes that are in our area but now I have to watch for those and the kid behind me. 
Last year coyotes attacked someone's little dog.


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> I'm getting a pedi! Ahhh!


So jealous!!I need to get my shellac off my fingers.


----------



## T33's Torts

I've tried several cords and outlets. Its my phone.


----------



## Elohi

It's a beautiful night. 80F at 10:37pm. 
Just played bunco with the neighbor ladies. Had a blast. 
I have to attend the great cloth diaper change in the morning. I volunteered to change a friends baby and help her man her store. My baby isn't in diapers anymore so she is staying here with daddy. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

We have to go to service tomorrow which means I have to get up at a decent time and perty myself. 
Oh I got my second temporary crown today. It looks better than my first. I'm three weeks out from having my very own front tooth woo hoo.


----------



## T33's Torts

What are you supposed to do with sleeping kids? 
He's just sleeping. What am I supposed to do?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Let him sleep


Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

LoutheRussian said:


> Let him sleep
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Kinda like a sleeping tort


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Let him sleep
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


You're a genius.


----------



## LoutheRussian

You could poke him with a stick


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL 
Good idea.


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't think his mommy would like that. I already gave him a non- organic dinner. She'll probably freak out later on.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Lol oh she's one of those parents


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

AND I'm making pancakes with chocolate syrup and strawberries tomorrow morning. I don't give a.


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> AND I'm making pancakes with chocolate syrup and strawberries tomorrow morning. I don't give a.


I'm coming to your house for breakfast! Yum!


----------



## T33's Torts

You're welcome over! 
It'll be a sugar rush, but I don't have to watch him after, so I'm good!


----------



## AZtortMom

Nice! Then a good nap is in order


----------



## T33's Torts

Tomorrow, I'm going to the Repticon!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Ooooo! That sounds like a lot of fun  you are going to post pics, right?


----------



## T33's Torts

Of course!


----------



## T33's Torts

Was trying to get Luke down here for the weekend, but apparently a 16 hour drive "isn't reasonable" or something.


----------



## T33's Torts

I see you Ashley....


----------



## Ashes

I can't sleep. :/


----------



## T33's Torts

I can't sleep when its warm, either.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Wow make a guy feel bad. Everyone is going to think I prefer sitting alone in my apartment over spending the weekend with a beautiful woman


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

You're not ALONE, what's Lou, chop liver?


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> You're not ALONE, what's Lou, chop liver?


Might as well be alone all he wants is breakfast and then to sleep all day


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Sometimes I'm the same way, so you're good.


----------



## T33's Torts

There's actual days like this! I'm not kidding! LOL.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I made Lou a tomato helmut earlier. He wore as he marched around for a bit.


Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

Is Lou feeling better?


----------



## T33's Torts

I think Luke's just paranoid.


----------



## LoutheRussian

No I'm not just because I can't prove they are after me doesn't mean they arent


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> I can't prove they are after me doesn't mean they arent
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

AZtortMom said:


> Is Lou feeling better?


Honestly I don't know. He did good being outside but he's still lethargic and he makes a clicking noise with his breathing when he sleeps. Earlier his breathing sounded funny an he made weird noises in his soak. I didn't hear the strange breathing this evening though


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Heat. Drop the humidity. Warm soaks more frequently. Less lettuce.


----------



## LoutheRussian

It's funny when he sleep he completely sprawls out


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

I call it the super tort position


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Super tort! He needs a cape.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Heat. Drop the humidity. Warm soaks more frequently. Less lettuce.


His temps are up he hasn't gotten lettuce in days it's been dandelions and Mazuri and I've upped the soaks to two a day but only started that today


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Do you keep his cage humid?


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Super tort! He needs a cape.


He had a helmut 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

If I lose Lou.... I don't know what I'd do. I'd be so sad and I wouldn't be on here anymore and Lou has some
Memories tied to him that I don't want to go away with him.


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh god. You sound like a little old lady talking about some toy she had when she was young. 

Suck it up and drop the damn humidity.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Do you keep his cage humid?


I wet his substrate once a day but not heavily and it's usually dry by mid day. I only started doing that cuz he was rubbing his eyes from it being dry and the light
Dust getting in his eyes he was rubbing them all the time now he doesn't. I'll stop wetting it for a few days too


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Oh god. You sound like a little old lady talking about some toy she had when she was young.
> 
> Suck it up and drop the damn humidity.


You're a bully! 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Would you expect anything less?


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Would you expect anything less?


Guess I'll be returning those donations 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## T33's Torts

But really, Lou will be fine.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> But really, Lou will be fine.


K 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Thank you for the advice 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

He'll be fine.


----------



## Ashes

He's a champ - he'll be good.


----------



## T33's Torts

No blood, Ashley?


----------



## Ashes

No blood. Almost, but not worth it. I like my freedom... Lol.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning good morning. Woke up chasing the tail end of a wonderful dream. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning!


----------



## T33's Torts

What'd you dream'bout Luke?


----------



## LoutheRussian

It's pretty dumb and I'm sure I'll be teased about it but Lou was huge like dinosaur huge and he could talk I had a saddle for him and we went romping through town here while people threw ice cream comes in front of us covering the street in vanilla and sugar cones. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Well... I'm glad you had a nice dream.


----------



## LoutheRussian

It was weird. No more ice cream for dinner and desert 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Awe.... Why not?


----------



## Ashes

Morning! Interesting dream.  I fell asleep to the tv and dreamt about T25 exercise videos cuz the infomercial played over, and over, and over, and over, and over (catch my drift here?). Lol.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning ! ! ! ! !! On a overcast Saturday morning.


----------



## T33's Torts

Rained hard all night, now its cool and beautiful!


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning ! ! ! ! !! On a overcast Saturday morning.


Good morning  it's partly cloudy here. I'm hoping for sun again I want to take Lou outside again


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

We will have rain tomorrow(65/45F) but comes Monday will be sunny and Tuesday will be HOT(87/65F). 

So no outside time for all our Torts this weekend. But no worries, We will wait till Monday.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> Rained hard all night, now its cool and beautiful!



We got some rain yesterday in the Bay Area, nothing major. But it is cold...........Next Mon/Tue will be hot. 

This is some crazy weather...


----------



## T33's Torts

Great day to get a pup. I do plan to go home with one.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Lou decided he would only eat if I hand fed him


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

What breed you are looking for?? And from where?

This is my daughter's new puppy. 5 month old. I don't know it is.....

I'm too old for fast moving pups. I will stick with slow moving rocks.


----------



## LoutheRussian

After a bit I tried to stop and he stopped and wouldn't eat again until I held it for him. Am I whipped or what? He finally are some on his own then stopped and stared at me till I fed him agsin


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> After a bit I tried to stop and he stopped and wouldn't eat again until I held it for him. Am I whipped or what? He finally are some on his own then stopped and stared at me till I fed him agsin
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Yep!!!

Whipped for sure.........


----------



## T33's Torts

I concur with BouaBoua.  
Don't worry Luke. We all are.


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Yep!!!
> 
> Whipped for sure.........


I couldn't believe it. The little brat


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Now he's spread eagle in his soak


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

That's what you get for spoiling him!


----------



## bouaboua

We all become "12 years a slaves"......

Wait.....That is for Dogs......

For Tortoise: 125 years a slaves.....................


----------



## LoutheRussian

He's always so confused when I drain the water


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Wouldn't you be?


----------



## T33's Torts

You're such a softie Luke!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Yea yea I know. Can't help it


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I like that. 
Good luck with your interview today. Smile- they'll like it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning Noel!


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Good Morning AZtortMom.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## T33's Torts

My question is why the porcupine is pink.


----------



## Ashes

Lol because pink is pretty, tiff. Duh.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 77784



So; when porcupine shaved himself, is he try to imitate tortoise??


----------



## T33's Torts

That makes sense, Ashley.


----------



## T33's Torts

Steven, I think the tortoise is being like the porcupine by taping the brush to himself.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> Steven, I think the tortoise is being like the porcupine by taping the brush to himself.



Also the porcupine try to love his friend back by shave himself.......LOL. 

Is this what LOVE all about? Not receiving but providing!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Awww!!


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> I like that.
> Good luck with your interview today. Smile- they'll like it.


Are you saying I have a nice smile Tiffany?


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Duh..


----------



## LoutheRussian

First she's sweet then she's sour. Your an inside out sour patch kid 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

And thank you. My smile and the fact my eyes are blue are the only things I like about my features. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm just that awesome..


----------



## LoutheRussian

Can't argue that


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## Ashes

Well this was new - they had 2 testudos at PetSmart today.


----------



## T33's Torts

I want to take home ALL the dogs.


----------



## bouaboua

SHOW ME THE DOGS! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Ashes

I was looking at these testudos and the employee guy walks by "you look like you're about to cry"..... Guess I know I can't hide my feelings now. Lol.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Just got back from the zoo...SO MUCH FUN! 

I got to feed some 6 day old pygmy goats. There's a new otter exhibit too that was pretty fun.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Here's a couple of the better pictures I took.


----------



## Ashes

Little Dude + cactus = HUGE HIT!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I love that squirrel with the tufts of hair on his ears.


----------



## AZtortMom

littledude said:


> Little Dude + cactus = HUGE HIT!!


My Moe loves it too


----------



## T33's Torts

littledude said:


> Little Dude + cactus = HUGE HIT!!


(Messing with auto-bleeping) 
**** yeah!!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Well I hope I get the job but I doubt it


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

How'd it go?


----------



## LoutheRussian

It was good the manager seemed to like me and I have prior knowledge of produce which seemed to surprise him. We talked about the internet application process and he made it sound as though he had a lot of interviews to do and only two positions to fill.


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Its good he seemed to like you!


----------



## T33's Torts

Did you smile?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Yes I did. I'm generally a likable person so I never read to much into that. I don't mean to sound conceited if I do. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

You don't. 
I classify myself as "tolerable".


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> You don't.
> I classify myself as "tolerable".


I think more of you than that 


Luke&Lou


----------



## tortnmutt

Luke was this at Oakies?


----------



## LoutheRussian

No safeway


Luke&Lou


----------



## mike taylor

Check this out! Was checking on the turtles and found him stuck in a drum in my yard . Washed him with dawn soap . Now he's eating worms.


----------



## T33's Torts

That's awesome!


----------



## T33's Torts

I have like 60 birds in my yarf right now. They make so much noise it sounds fake. I'm pretty sure they're just casually breeding.


----------



## mike taylor

Not so awesome for the little guy . I'm hopping he can fly .


----------



## T33's Torts

But awesome you saved him.


----------



## mike taylor

Yep ole bird saver Mike . Ha Ha


----------



## T33's Torts

I had a pigeon for a while. I let him go once he flew. He crashed into my sliding glass door. Didn't break anything, but he wasn't flying.


----------



## mike taylor

I fill bad . It was stuck in my drum . But he's eating so hope he flys off when he's dry.


----------



## mike taylor

What did my bird story stop this thread?


----------



## T33's Torts

Don't worry. I'm still here, just lingering.


----------



## mike taylor

Yep one of those days with nothing to do . Was already to work on Mini's tortoise house and got side tracked with the bird . One animal at a time I guess .


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm tired! I don't want to take a nap, because then I won't fall asleep until 4.


----------



## mike taylor

Know the filling . I fell asleep on the couch and woke up at midnight to find my 14 year old son in my bed . So back to the living room .


----------



## T33's Torts

You got booted by your son? Lovely!


----------



## LoutheRussian

I want a nap as well however I think I waited too long 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

It's almost 6! What happened to the afternoon?!


----------



## mike taylor

It's 8o'clock here!


----------



## T33's Torts

That's because you're all east.


----------



## AZtortMom

I saw this today, thought you guys would like this http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=u5fvLTbWsXk


----------



## T33's Torts

Hmmm...


----------



## AZtortMom

I fixed it maybe it work now


----------



## T33's Torts

Got it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ok now it works


----------



## T33's Torts

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&amp;v=u5fvLTbWsXk
There you go Noel.


----------



## AZtortMom

Geez, suppose to be smarter then the computer. Thanks Tiff


----------



## T33's Torts

No problem. I wanted to watch the video!


----------



## AZtortMom

The famous happy tort dance


----------



## Elohi

Hey all. How is everyone?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Good! 
How is everything over there? Any more illnesses?


----------



## Elohi

We are all well. No more illness. But I volunteered at the great cloth diaper change so I'm thoroughly exhausted. Then we went to the pool for a little while this evening. I'm spent. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I watched the video linked up there. 
Then I watched this one. Interesting behaviors. 





Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> Hey all. How is everyone?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Hi


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm bored. And tired.


----------



## T33's Torts

Someone come keep me company!


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm not doing anything exciting either, just watching breaking bad


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm staring at the ceiling.


----------



## AZtortMom

No tv?


----------



## Ashes

I'm drinking Redds strawberry ale.


----------



## Elohi

I'm about to give it up for the day. I hope to sleep in a wee but tomorrow before going to breakfast and seeing a friend of ours. Then the dreaded grocery shopping. Then I need to pick some prickly pear cactus and despine it for the babies. 



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

I dread grocery shopping, especially on the weekend. Isn't it fun despining the cacti pads?


----------



## T33's Torts

Nope. Nothing goods on. 
Hey Ashley, have you tried mixing it with blended ice? It's 300x better.


----------



## Ashes

I don't have a blender.


----------



## Elohi

AZtortMom said:


> I dread grocery shopping, especially on the weekend. Isn't it fun despining the cacti pads?


I'm not a fan of grocery shopping either but my husband and I go together every Sunday so that makes it a little less painful. 
We go to sprouts and costco usually. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I'm going to buy a special pair of gardening gloves for working with cactus. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!!*​


----------



## Jacqui

It's a nice rainy morning here. Glad we worked on enclosure fencing yesterday.


----------



## jaizei

I'm thinking 6am Sunday is the best time for grocery shopping. No one in the way; get in, get out.


----------



## Jacqui

That was my Mom's theory. I myself just go during the week in the morning and have very little crowds to deal with and the stocking has been already done for the day.


----------



## T33's Torts

Morning guys! 
Last night was one of those nights. I didn't fall asleep until 2. Today I'm going to the Farmer's Market and then maybe to a shelter.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Good morning everyone. Woke up to gloomy skies, hopping it clears up, have an outdoor enclose to work on.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> *Good morning!!*​




Good morning!


----------



## LolaMyLove

and appearently my coffee hasn't kicked in yet and my spelling/typing sucks.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its a cold, clear day here. Mostly just cold.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning to all


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi. Is the sun shining up in the PNW?


----------



## LoutheRussian

It was when I first woke up


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

Morning all.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Ashley.


----------



## bouaboua

No sun at all in Northern Cal. Looking forward to tomorrow. Sunny, 65~80 F.


----------



## T33's Torts

Next Friday is going to be 98°!!!


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## Ashes

Well hello shoes!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Nothings open yet!


----------



## Ashes

I'm still in my robe. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm waiting for the restaurant to open.


----------



## Ashes

Ooh, whatcha bringing me??


----------



## T33's Torts

Clam chowder if you want some!


----------



## Ashes

....... I'll pass. But thanks! Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm tired.


----------



## Ashes

Hi tired, I'm Ashley.  jk. I'm tired as well. Have another restless night?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah. I'd been doing well sleep wise, so i feel like **** when I don't.


----------



## Ashes

maybe a nap is in order today?


----------



## Elohi

I just got prickled by prickly pear cactus while picking and despining it. OUCHIE. I really need to find some spineless and grow it in my yard. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Oh, bummer!


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah, I'll probably need a nap.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Noel!


----------



## AZtortMom

How ya doing Tiff?


----------



## T33's Torts

Very well, and yourself?


----------



## AZtortMom

Not bad, ready to go home, but of course Randy keeps adding more errands while we are out


----------



## T33's Torts

I do that to myself all the time! I'm going to the grocery store soon. Still trying to figure out whats for dinner.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I just got prickled by prickly pear cactus while picking and despining it. OUCHIE. I really need to find some spineless and grow it in my yard.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I use the eye remover tip of a potato peeler. Works pretty well for me. That and I've heard of folks using a small torch to burn the spines off.


----------



## Elohi

Was that a spam bot or a real person? 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Neither.. it was Ken.


----------



## Elohi

Eh?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

No lol, not ken, I mean the spammer in the intro section. Lol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ken who?


----------



## Elohi

That cowboy_ken fella. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh! I think it was an actual person spamming us.


----------



## Elohi

tffnytorts said:


> Oh! I think it was an actual person spamming us.



I hope they got a boot in the ***. My whole timeline was full of love guru crap. Hahaha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL


----------



## Elohi

OMG I love where I live. Check out the temps!




Except Thursday. 79, that's ridiculousness lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Lol 79 is ridiculous?! Ugh, here's mine!


Wednesday high of 57?? Now that is ridiculous. Lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Me too


----------



## Jacqui

OMG 90s! That's way too hot for me.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Clam chowder if you want some!



That sounds soooo good!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I just got prickled by prickly pear cactus while picking and despining it. OUCHIE. I really need to find some spineless and grow it in my yard.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Those little spines always seem to seek me out like heating seeking missiles.  I feel bad when I get them in the store, because the cashier (even with warning) gets poked too. I like watching the spines burn, though.


----------



## AZtortMom

since we are sharing our weather


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Me too
> View attachment 77960



It says your image is broken. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did that work?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 77969



Oh snap! That's cold!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

Nice weather Ken!


----------



## AZtortMom

How's everybody's day going?


----------



## Elohi

I'm sitting outside, giddy about the heat. It's finally here!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey in 2 hours it's gonna be 52°! These temps are why I have pictures like this.


----------



## Elohi

Woot! I might be reptilian.....




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting here thankful somebody else is getting the heat. lol


----------



## Elohi

I pulled an acurite out. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm sitting inside enjoying my watermelon. The cantaloupe wasn't as good.


----------



## Jacqui

I personally am enjoying nice seasonable weather, so I can also enjoy the spring bulbs that are blooming and the spring blooming bushes (like the lilacs).


----------



## T33's Torts

We don't have seasons anymore. One day is cold and raining and the next is 100°.


----------



## Elohi

tffnytorts said:


> We don't have seasons anymore. One day is cold and raining and the next is 100°.



That's how it is here. Except we do to usually get much rain. 

Humidity is 29 according to my acurite and my phone says 27. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

I have some of both watermelon and cantelope in my frig


tffnytorts said:


> We don't have seasons anymore. One day is cold and raining and the next is 100°.



We have been having some of that too. Just as long as everything stays above the frost level, I can put up with the variety.


----------



## Elohi

I had some watermelon when I first came outside to sit. And I had to sit directly in the sun afterwards to warm up. Yup, reptilian. Hahaha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

Atleast you are happy with being reptilian. lol


----------



## Elohi

I used to be able to handle the cold but I haven't been able to for about 7 years now. Something changed, I'm not sure what caused that or why. Now I need heat and lots of it. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Popcorn and Catching Fire. That's the rest of my Sunday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

While in town the other day, I pointed to a very much in bloom wisteria and asked Karen why ours wasn't looking as nice. She replied something like “because that one is about 500' lower than ours."


----------



## Elohi

I still have to go to the grocery store. We leave late so that we are walking into costco as most people are headed out, since they close at 6. We do to like big ugly rude entitled crowds LOL. Then we go to sprouts. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

littledude said:


> View attachment 77976
> 
> Popcorn and Catching Fire. That's the rest of my Sunday.


Oh my god I'm so jealous... 

Ken, my mom has this thing with wistaria, and since I'm the only green-thumbed one in the family, she gave me a tree. Every darn year she comes over when her neighbor's flowers and goes "Tiff? What the heck? I want flowers before I die!"


----------



## LoutheRussian

Mmmmm bean soup


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

That popcorn looks yummy!! What kind of bean soup? *thinking I need lunch*


----------



## T33's Torts

Tamale pie left overs and melon. Probably dinner too!


----------



## T33's Torts

Picture is sideways.... Sorry; user-error


----------



## LoutheRussian

Yea beans and ham last
Night bean soup today. Can you tell I'm broke?


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Come over tonight, I think I'm making some kind of fish.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just posted a regionals topic. Would someone check the link functionality for me please?


----------



## T33's Torts

Success!


----------



## LoutheRussian

It works good sir


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

The soup does sound good.. and like a nice comfort food.


----------



## LoutheRussian

It's really good. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Right frickin on.


----------



## LoutheRussian

All it needed after it was done was some salt and a dash of pepper


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Well done Ken!


----------



## Jacqui

I dislike cooking for one. I can't seem to make it taste "right", when I make a small batch. Plus I don't tend to like leftovers.


----------



## T33's Torts

I suck at multi-tasking. I just dipped a tortilla chip in marshmallow dip.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I don't even get to eat it I have to leave now.  


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Where ya headed Luke?


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> I don't even get to eat it I have to leave now.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Atleast bean soup gets better when it sits for a little bit.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Anna needs a ride I told her I would take her and of course she happens to be ready as I'm about to eat. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> Atleast bean soup gets better when it sits for a little bit.


Very true but it's hot right now lol. Oh well that's just the type of luck I have


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Well hop to it!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Lukes taxi service. I need one of those silly hats


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Probably. 
Come down to MP and you won't have any distractions.


----------



## T33's Torts

I think I angered the chameleon... He looks mad. 
Should i feed him?


----------



## AZtortMom

I know I look mad when I'm hungry


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> I know I look mad when I'm hungry


Haha yeah I get cranky as well if I'm too hungry..


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't know what to do with him! He looks all puffy! 

I asked Luke, be he hasn't answered me.  Men. 

I'm kidding, Luke's better than most.


----------



## T33's Torts

What's everyone having for dinner?


----------



## AZtortMom

I have no idea


----------



## Ashes

Boxed meal - potatoes, chicken, biscuits. :/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Either Kraft Mac and cheese and hot dogs or French dips.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Quick and easy and filling. Plus with colder than normal weather, it's good solid calorie food.


----------



## mike taylor

What every Texan has on Sundays . STEAKS! BOY HOWDY!


----------



## T33's Torts

Too bad I live in California...


----------



## StarSapphire22

Leftover Chicago pizza from papa murphys.

Yeah, I'm fancy.


----------



## mike taylor

I can mail you one but I don't think it will be any good .


----------



## mike taylor

Ken, did you get that Coyote?


----------



## Ashes

He turned his nose up at dandelions! What?!


----------



## mike taylor

Sometimes you fill like a dandelion sometimes you don't .


----------



## T33's Torts

littledude said:


> He turned his nose up at dandelions! What?!


Luke's boy won't eat them either. I think its hit and miss.


----------



## Ashes

Lmao so, I'm cooking my meal from a box. My fiancé (who I'm still not really talking to at the moment) gets home while I'm mixing stuff together to stick in the oven. It's done 40 minutes later. He starts eating it and is like, "where'd you get this idea?" I said "a box." A few minutes later he's like "this is really good... like.. Thanksgiving dinner good. Very nice supper, lover"...... Kissing *** ya think? Lol. But the fact he didn't understand that I literally got all of it from a box and just mixed it together is priceless. I'll let him think I'm an awesome cook.


----------



## T33's Torts

You should take advantage of this "kiss ***" period.


----------



## mike taylor

You girls are evil!


----------



## T33's Torts

Duh....


----------



## T33's Torts

Isn't that why you love us though?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mike, I think my .45 yelling at him was good for awhile. Haven't seen ant sign since. .22/250? Next time it'll be an 30-06 or some other long gun. Papa Murphy's pizza is the best. I, naturally get the “Cowboy" but with extra cheese and no sprinkly crap.


----------



## T33's Torts

There's dog saliva on my mouth! Eww!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I looooove the Chicago one. If you haven't tried it, you need to. Lots of dead animals in it for ya, too, Ken.


----------



## AZtortMom

Now I'm craving pizza, thanks everyone!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's only good if it's take and bake.


----------



## mike taylor

22/250 is good varmint gun. Long range and deadly . My son hunts deer with one . No kick and flat shooting .


----------



## Ashes

Look at him hold on to his cactus - "let go! give it to me!!" Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

They really love it, huh?


----------



## Ashes

I've never seen him go after something so quickly. Lol.


----------



## Elohi

Just had rotisserie chicken and an about to have watermelon and gluten free cupcakes. The cupcakes are an indulgence that may make me sick since I haven't been eating much sugar the last 6 weeks or so. But it's my birthday tomorrow, so hopefully it's worth it. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm kidding, Luke's better than most.

That's because I had a mother who raised me with manners. I open car doors and doors in general for women and say yes sir and yes ma'am to my elders. I walked a girl here home from the bar because I felt she was too drunk to be alone. She only lived a bloc away but still. I was told never let a woman go alone in the dark. Unfortunately being a gentleman started a rumor I slept with her. Whatever point is chivalry isn't dead. 



Luke&Lou


----------



## Yvonne G

We sold our Manouria intergrades to a fellow in Texas. They average about 18lbs apiece, and there are 4 of them, so it would have been pretty costly to ship them. The guy who bought them said he wanted us to ship them via a pet transport service provided by eBay, U-Ship. The animals are shipped in individual dog-type crates in vans and small trucks. The gal who picked up the tortoises this afternoon, Julie, had a cargo van. 

I asked her if she was just visiting California and was now on her way back to Texas (she has Texas license plates) and she told me that she used to be a big truck driver, loves to drive and now she delivers animals all over the country. She was on her way to L.A. to pick up a dog that was going to Texas too.

I wish I could have asked her how much it cost to take those 4 tortoises to Texas, but that would have been in poor taste. When the buyer lets me know they have arrived, I'll ask him and let you all know. Julie felt they would arrive sometime Tuesday.

I felt much more comfortable with this shipping method than I usually do shipping in boxes via UPS.


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> That's because I had a mother who raised me with manners.
> Luke&Lou



She did a hell of a job.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I love my mom she's a special woman. They really broke the mold with her.


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I haven't found my puppy yet. Still looking. Just haven't found "the one" yet.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I hope "the one" is a Rottweiler I love love love them. We have had several dogs two were rotties. One is still alive. Unfortunately they are know to get hip dysplasia 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I saw one on a shelter website! I can't remember why I skipped over her. I think it was because she was bad with kids. I had a Rottweiler for 4 years. She was a 'senior rescue' i took in for whatever reason.


----------



## LoutheRussian

You sent me a pic of a Rottie pup earlier. What about that little girl


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Bad with kids and cats.


----------



## T33's Torts

I do really like her though. I'll drop by the shelter sometime this week and see if they'll let me into her kennel.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> I do really like her though. I'll drop by the shelter sometime this week and see if they'll let me into her kennel.


Do it


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm not ready yet.. From fences to beds to doggy doors, my house isn't ready either. 
Also, had my landlord freak out, there's no where for me to move to. LOL.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I know a place! 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> I know a place!


OMG Thank you so much!! I hope it's in SoCal! 

Major faceplam moment.


----------



## tortnmutt

Ken, are you going to make the trip up to Renton on Saturday for the reptile expo?


----------



## LoutheRussian

My mind won't stop racing!!! 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

What's your mind racing on? A track? Street racing?


----------



## T33's Torts

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONICA!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning you all. 

I'm not sure who is MONICA, But ...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONICA! ! ! ! ! !!


----------



## Elohi

tffnytorts said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONICA!!!


Thanks Tiffany!! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning you all.
> 
> I'm not sure who is MONICA, But ...
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONICA! ! ! ! ! !!



That'd be me hahahaha!
And thank you! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> That'd be me hahahaha!
> And thank you!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



WOW! ! ! 

Happy what? 29th Birthday??? Ohhhhhh! ! ! !

Sorry! 28th Birthday. *HAPPY BIRTHDAY! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! *

Allow me to quote Mr. Grandpa 144's famous sentence: You have a great Torts day! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Monica....


*Happy birthday!!*​


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning!


----------



## tortnmutt

Ooohhh monday, please be nice!! 34 days left of school and the kids are on perma sugar highs. I think parents do it to be evil.


----------



## mike taylor

Happy birthday Monica! Good morning TFO!


----------



## Jacqui

tortnmutt said:


> Ooohhh monday, please be nice!! 34 days left of school and the kids are on perma sugar highs. I think parents do it to be evil.



Nahhh parents would NEVER do that. *smirks*


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good morning!



Is life quieter now that most of the birds are gone?


----------



## T33's Torts

I hate Mondays. That's it. 
Today will be better than most though, granted all goes as planned...


----------



## bouaboua

Wife are still not happy. She want them out of my yard for good. I'm using the dragging my feet method. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats a good method!


----------



## Jacqui

Wow, sure hope none of our members or their loved ones where in any of the tornados that did damage and killed folks this weekend.


----------



## bouaboua

She know I'm dragging my feet, she just pretended she don't know. I think eventually, they have to go.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Wife are still not happy. She want them out of my yard for good. I'm using the dragging my feet method. Lol.



Hopefully this step will be enough to settle her dislike of them down. There is always hope with the drag your foot method that the others will change their minds. Keep up the good work! lol


----------



## Elohi

Thank you all for the bday wishes!

I got a kitten dumped on me this morning that I absolutely can not keep here. My ex-husband thought it was a good idea to adopt a kitten for our daughter, whom is 11, and then send it here! Um, NO. I have enough animals and we have an outdoor cat who can't be inside because my daughters allergies are so bad. She is allergic to CATS so her cat here lives outside.
So here, on my bday, this kitten is dumped on me. Not thrilled.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> She know I'm dragging my feet, she just pretended she don't know. I think eventually, they have to go.



I hope not. Seems you made a mighty big step to meet her halfway.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Thank you all for the bday wishes!
> 
> I got a kitten dumped on me this morning that I absolutely can not keep here. My ex-husband thought it was a good idea to adopt a kitten for our daughter, whom is 11, and then send it here! Um, NO. I have enough animals and we have an outdoor cat who can't be inside because my daughters allergies are so bad. She is allergic to CATS so her cat here lives outside. E
> So here, on my bday, this kitten is dumped on me. Not thrilled.



Is it a cute kitten?

Wellllll he meant well? Now you get to be the meany who gets rid of her kitten.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I hope not. Seems you made a mighty big step to meet her halfway.



Me too. I hope I can keep couple pair of them and without the nesting boxes I can managing the Number of them But she is the "Big Boss"! 

I will sleep in the "night box" soon if she do not have her sleep-in in the morning. LOL!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Thank you all for the bday wishes!
> 
> I got a kitten dumped on me this morning that I absolutely can not keep here. My ex-husband thought it was a good idea to adopt a kitten for our daughter, whom is 11, and then send it here! Um, NO. I have enough animals and we have an outdoor cat who can't be inside because my daughters allergies are so bad. She is allergic to CATS so her cat here lives outside.
> So here, on my bday, this kitten is dumped on me. Not thrilled.



He have no idea that your daughter are allergies to cat? He is the father! This is the time I reply OMG!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Me too. I hope I can keep couple pair of them and without the nesting boxes I can managing the Number of them But she is the "Big Boss"!
> 
> I will sleep in the "night box" soon if she do not have her sleep-in in the morning. LOL!!!



Do you cover them at night?


----------



## Elohi

He's beautiful but I can't have him here. My dogs are not cat friendly. They have tried to attack our outside cat a couple of times and he is huge so he handled getting cornered but a tiny kitten would be killed if my big dog got rough, and then the little dog, mauls. That's how they are. The big dog goes in to play rough and the little dog mistakes it for an attack. They are a ding-dong duo in that way 
They've never hurt our current cat when they've cornered him but I just know a tiny kitten would be crushed if cornered like they have done our outside cat.
I have to stand my ground, the cat goes back to her dad's house. It's his gig. He brought his cat home, not I. He can keep it or can break her heart. His choice. Not mine.


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> He have no idea that your daughter are allergies to cat? He is the father! This is the time I reply OMG!!!!



He earns no points for brains...


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Do you cover them at night?



No cover at night. Their walk-in aviary are 4 W X 8 L X 8 H with roof. 

We cover it during winter due to the cold night but not in the summer. It may work just cover them at night and don't let the morning light wake them up so they will be quiet. But it is a big job of doing so daily.


----------



## Jacqui

Ahh he is cute. I understand about your dogs, my packs at time getting into the same mentality. The coonhound has HIS cats, but any others he catches in his backyard are dead meat (and he has caught some of my pets in the past). In the house through the years we have lost many kittens simply because they didn't listen to the dog's warning growl. With ones so small a little snap of the dog's mouth is deadly.

I agree you need to stand your ground and good luck with that.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> No cover at night. Their walk-in aviary are 4 W X 8 L X 8 H with roof.
> 
> We cover it during winter due to the cold night but not in the summer. It may work just cover them at night and don't let the morning light wake them up so they will be quiet. But it is a big job of doing so daily.



See I was wondering if that would help with the problem.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> He earns no points for brains...



No doubt one of the many reasons he is the "ex".


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> He earns no points for brains...




I know.....Some man.

Well...I'm one of them sometime....Just some time!!

Thanks to God's Mercy and my wife's pity, I survived so far.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> See I was wondering if that would help with the problem.



Yep. Thanks.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I know.....Some man.
> 
> Well...I'm one of them sometime....Just some time!!
> 
> Thanks to God's Mercy and my wife's pity, I survived so far.



LOL!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sigh... App seems down...
Monica, happy birthday. Any plans other than being the meanie today?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> LOL!!!!



I'm not joking........ All man have that moment of "No brainier". You know....the negative of no brainier.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'm not joking........ All man have that moment of "No brainier". You know....the negative of no brainier.



... and for some it's more of a permanent condition...


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sigh... App seems down...
> Monica, happy birthday. Any plans other than being the meanie today?
> View attachment 78109



By reading your post. I just felt chill........Where in my thermos.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Mr Ken.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> ... and for some it's more of a permanent condition...



So, Again.....

Thanks to God's Mercy and my wife's pity. I don't have that permanent condition.


----------



## T33's Torts

I found a chocolate coffee creamer.... 
Obviously I had to get it. Its darker than my usual hazelnut.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sigh... App seems down...
> Monica, happy birthday. Any plans other than being the meanie today?
> View attachment 78109



I'm glad it's 40 degrees warmer here. It's cold where you are. Brrrrrr.
I don't know what I'll be doing today. I'm about to put the Leo's out for some sunshine but I have to bring the dogs in first, which means I have to move the kitten because he is currently sleeping I a large tote on top if their indoor kennel. I have to play chess just to do one single task. Fun. Lol


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> By reading your post. I just felt chill........Where in my thermos.


I'm glad in not the only one who felt the chill and reached for a warm drink LOL.


----------



## Elohi

I just realized something weird and funny. I drink coffee, 15 hrs a day most days. I might have an affliction. Hahahaha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just realized something weird and funny. I drink coffee, 15 he's a day most days. I might have an affliction. Hahahaha

So ummm, 15 he's a day. Seems coffee and you work good together.


----------



## T33's Torts

I spy growth marks. Now smooth ones, but any growth is good growth.


----------



## Elohi

Or hours rather. I had to edit that hahaha.


----------



## Ashes

Morning. Happy birthday Monica!!!


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## AZtortMom

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONICA!!


----------



## AZtortMom

AZtortMom said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONICA!!


Oh and good morning too


----------



## Jacqui

As I was walking the big dogs this morning, I had a wren going along with us and chirping us out.  This is the first wren I have saw this year.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Noel!


----------



## LolaMyLove

Good Morning to all and Happy Birthday Monica.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Morning guys. Happy birthday Monica!

Not to be a downer but I am having a crappy crappy day. Woke up feeling like crap again, called in sick. I totally forgot about a bill and apparently my fiance has been getting calls from them and ignoring them and not telling me, so today I got a very strongly worded email from that company. And now on top of it all, my boss sent me an email to schedule a meeting for tomorrow. It sounds serious. I think I'm getting fired for all the time I miss lately.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Morning guys. Happy birthday Monica!
> 
> Not to be a downer but I am having a crappy crappy day. Woke up feeling like crap again, called in sick. I totally forgot about a bill and apparently my fiance has been getting calls from them and ignoring them and not telling me, so today I got a very strongly worded email from that company. And now on top of it all, my boss sent me an email to schedule a meeting for tomorrow. It sounds serious. I think I'm getting fired for all the time I miss lately.



Oh, No!!

I hope that not happen to you. I wish you wake up super happy and cheering tomorrow. Put on some nice cloth and the best smile of yours. So your boss may just give you a rise and new assignment.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Oh, I hope I didn't kill chat. Come back guys!


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Oh, I hope I didn't kill chat. Come back guys!




Nope. We still alive. Actually very much alive, We are much tough than that. 

Just prepared some food for the Hermanns and one male marginated. 

Look how they enjoy their lunch.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning and happy birthday!!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Is anyone else's app not working? It says somethig about not having the license for the app


----------



## LolaMyLove

Mines says the same. Beautiful day here but Im stuck inside working... no bueno. My dog, both cats and both Russians are outside enjoying the sunny day and Im stuck inside with tax deadlines to work on. I hate Mondays.


----------



## Ashes

Oh no, star!!!! I hope you feel better and that's not what the meeting is for tomorrow...


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh no Star  
My app isn't working either
ok here's my dilemma, I'm looking for a pet sitter to watch my torts now.. Ugh! My favorite pet sitter, my best friend was killed at the end of last year. The one I have now is very unreliable  so now I'm interviewing new ones. SO unnerving! ok, my insecure moment is over


----------



## Elohi

I'm sorry you haven't been feeling well star! 
I have rough days, it really takes a toll 
I'm crossing my fingers that the meeting isn't anything negative.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Oh no Star
> My app isn't working either
> ok here's my dilemma, I'm looking for a pet sitter to watch my torts now.. Ugh! My favorite pet sitter, my best friend was killed at the end of last year. The one I have now is very unreliable  so now I'm interviewing new ones. SO unnerving! ok, my insecure moment is over



Can I interview? Just fly me in when ya need me.  (sorry about the big loss of a friend)


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Morning guys. Happy birthday Monica!
> 
> Not to be a downer but I am having a crappy crappy day. Woke up feeling like crap again, called in sick. I totally forgot about a bill and apparently my fiance has been getting calls from them and ignoring them and not telling me, so today I got a very strongly worded email from that company. And now on top of it all, my boss sent me an email to schedule a meeting for tomorrow. It sounds serious. I think I'm getting fired for all the time I miss lately.



I hope not!! *fingers crossed and good wishes coming for tomorrow* ... and get better!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Nope. We still alive. Actually very much alive, We are much tough than that.
> 
> Just prepared some food for the Hermanns and one male marginated.



Pretty babies!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Can I interview? Just fly me in when ya need me.  (sorry about the big loss of a friend)


 I would LOVE you to watch the torts  you can drive my jeep too


----------



## StarSapphire22

Thanks for the positive thoughts guys. <3

I am preventative job hunting today, just in case. Though, honestly, I kindof hate my job. I don't want to be fired/unemployed, but finding something I'd actually enjoy would be nice. I have an interview for a daycare on Friday. I like kids, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I would LOVE you to watch the torts  you can drive my jeep too



So funny, because I told my neighbor what I had written you and then I added to her: "Yep, she won't even have to pay me anything more then my plane ticket and use of her jeep".  ... and of course give me directions to a nearby Mexican place for me to visit and pig out at.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Thanks for the positive thoughts guys. <3
> 
> I am preventative job hunting today, just in case. Though, honestly, I kindof hate my job. I don't want to be fired/unemployed, but finding something I'd actually enjoy would be nice. I have an interview for a daycare on Friday. I like kids, so we'll see how that goes.



Good luck with that, even if you aren't losing your job tomorrow. When a person spends as much of their life as they do at a job, it majorly sucks for them to work somewhere they don't enjoy.


----------



## Jacqui

I want a new pussywillow bush. The one my son had gotten in elementary school finally died last year.  As I am driving around, I see lots of other bushes, just no pussywillows. None of the local plant selling places have had them the last couple of years that I have been looking. I came across a weeping tree one, but of course it was at a no spare money time. Guess I will have to try braving the much dreaded Amazon places.


----------



## Elohi

I hate it that this cat is so damn cute.


----------



## Jacqui

Is he starting to work his magic on you?


----------



## AZtortMom

We have a few great Mexican restaurants right around the corner


----------



## Elohi

Oh he's quite magical. But the little furr is going back to my ex's house. LOL. 
The little brat has been playful and sweet when he isn't sleeping in the cutest possible way.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> We have a few great Mexican restaurants right around the corner



This is called teasing.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Oh he's quite magical. But the little furr is going back to my ex's house. LOL.
> The little brat has been playful and sweet when he isn't sleeping in the cutest possible way.



Those eyes are sooooo sad looking.


----------



## Elohi

If my daughters allergies were not so bad, he could be an inside cat. And if I didn't have my dogs, I would take him but his life isn't safe here. My boxer is a big and clumsy and rough. And my chihuahua/minpin mix is just awful to attack cats.


----------



## Jacqui

I completely understand all that.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Those eyes are sooooo sad looking.



Those were his, would you please play with again eyes. 
He loves to rough house. Chews on my fingers and kicks with his back feet lol. FIESTY


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> This is called teasing.


Not me *looking at Jacqui with big doe eyes*


----------



## Elohi

Our outside cat is bigger than my chi/minpin and that doesn't slow him down at all from attacking the cat.


----------



## Elohi

So we are careful to make sure Dewey isn't around if the dogs are in the garage or side yards. They are normally in the backyard, which the cat is smart enough to stay out of lol.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Not me *looking at Jacqui with big doe eyes*



Good thing I was not drinking my tea when I read that....


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Our outside cat is bigger than my chi/minpin and that doesn't slow him down at all from attacking the cat.



My chis don't have a problem taking on much larger cats either.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## StarSapphire22

Monica, that kitty is CAH-YUTE! <3

I get the weirdest cravings sometimes. I would kill for a pepperoni pizza lunchable and a cherry dilly bar right now.

I am starting a project called 100 days of Happiness. Each day I have to find something that made me happy and post a picture of it. I think this will help me appreciate life a little more and not be so down. 

Today I'm a bit random. Can you tell?


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi everyone! It's been a long day, but I got to make a super awesome phone call, which was nice.


----------



## AZtortMom

I was wondering when you were going to surface


----------



## Ashes

Hope everyone's days got better. We are under tornado watch/severe t-storm warning. I got 2 minutes from my house and it started freaking hailing...... Oh, my poor car has never been hailed on.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Hi everyone! It's been a long day, but I got to make a super awesome phone call, which was nice.


Is that so?....


----------



## Ashes

So I put one of those plant saucer bottoms in Little Dudes enclosure for his water dish... Buried it a little so he didn't have to climb into it. And he STILL flipped himself over in it!!!! How?! Thank goodness my fiancé was home cuz he was flailing in panic mode.  what do I do?... It's already super shallow so I can't put rocks in the bottom....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

littledude said:


> Hope everyone's days got better. We are under tornado watch/severe t-storm warning. I got 2 minutes from my house and it started freaking hailing...... Oh, my poor car has never been hailed on.


Did it leave any dents? My car got hailed on in Oklahoma and got a broken windshield and dents. Man, it was nasty... When I lived in Tulsa there were a lot of tornado watches, not too many tornado's fortunately...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Elohi said:


> I hate it that this cat is so damn cute.
> View attachment 78130


What a sad looking face!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> Nope. We still alive. Actually very much alive, We are much tough than that.
> 
> Just prepared some food for the Hermanns and one male marginated.
> 
> Look how they enjoy their lunch.
> View attachment 78121
> View attachment 78122
> View attachment 78123
> View attachment 78124


I thought MY tortoises were the only ones spoiled enough to have their food cut up. I do it every morning. Nice looking torts....


----------



## Ashes

Can't tell about damage - poorly lit garage. Will look tomorrow..


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> I thought MY tortoises were the only ones spoiled enough to have their food cut up. I do it every morning. Nice looking torts....



I'm a slave for 12 years.....NO! 125 years. Love it! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

While out doing some chores I see this guy crossing my parking area. It seems the word is out in the bush about me. Probably that Trickster Coyote telling his friends about all the tortoises down here and this painted overheard them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

He looked real good and healthy. I sent him on his way in the seasonal creek we have running through our place this time of year. Hope he finds a marshy area full of females, or in the least stops by on his way back up to the pond he came from.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Back to chores. Well, I'll have to check on the guys progress first.


----------



## T33's Torts

littledude said:


> Is that so?....


Yep. It was very cool! 
My one complaint is that the cell service SUCKED.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hail isn't my favorite thing. Didn't get any this year, but last year we got several days worth!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Back to chores. Well, I'll have to check on the guys progress first.



My chores outdoor are never come across any tortoise or turtles. How cool that is.


----------



## Ashes

I think my neighbor just died..... And judging by the CSI guys, I'm guessing it wasn't natural causes..... He was such a nice guy....... Known him for 10 years...... Owner of a tattoo shop...... I'm hoping it's not him, but.......


----------



## T33's Torts

Well, your sad faces turned into happy faces... 
How sad! I hope it wasn't him. Maybe this is a dog CSI team.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey! Ken! Check this out! My neighbor just pulled this one in on 12lbs line . Lucky dog!


----------



## T33's Torts

Any hockey fans? Maybe? I have NO IDEA what its about, but its fun to watch..


----------



## AZtortMom

littledude said:


> I think my neighbor just died..... And judging by the CSI guys, I'm guessing it wasn't natural causes..... He was such a nice guy....... Known him for 10 years...... Owner of a tattoo shop...... I'm hoping it's not him, but.......


Oh no! I'm sorry!


----------



## Elohi

littledude said:


> I think my neighbor just died..... And judging by the CSI guys, I'm guessing it wasn't natural causes..... He was such a nice guy....... Known him for 10 years...... Owner of a tattoo shop...... I'm hoping it's not him, but.......


OMG how awful! 
I hope it wasn't him!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Noel!


----------



## mike taylor

I fill like a jackass . I didn't see your post .i'm posting pictures of fish. I hope it's not your friend .


----------



## T33's Torts

I should be the one feeling like an *ss. 
I got a slurred, angry-drunk call from my fantastic father, so I poured bleach onto his lawn. 6th call in the last 10 days... No thank you..


----------



## mike taylor

You girls are crazy! But I get it I hate drunks . It's one thing to drink and be normal . But to drink and become a slobbering douchebag is another . I have a friend that likes to get drunk and calls me . He says the samething over and over annoying as hell . But I fill bad for him he has no one . Wife ran off kids don't talk to him because he's a drunk .


----------



## T33's Torts

I keep saying I won't take it, but I always listen. 

Anyways, check out the balcony!


At least its growing! 
I don't sleep in the master bedroom, so I rarely go onto the balcony- thing.


----------



## mike taylor

What is that growth?


----------



## T33's Torts

Oops, it's a wistaria! A very young tree.


----------



## T33's Torts

My arm's bleeding! I don't remember cutting it...


----------



## LolaMyLove

Mike, my husband wants to know where that cat fish was pulled out of?


----------



## bouaboua

littledude said:


> I think my neighbor just died..... And judging by the CSI guys, I'm guessing it wasn't natural causes..... He was such a nice guy....... Known him for 10 years...... Owner of a tattoo shop...... I'm hoping it's not him, but.......



Oh My God! This is awful.......So sorry to hear that.


----------



## mike taylor

littlestella said:


> Mike, my husband wants to know where that cat fish was pulled out of?


It was pulled out of a local sand pit . That is part of the San Jacinto River


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm figuring Texas. 


littlestella said:


> Mike, my husband wants to know where that cat fish was pulled out of?


It's a nice fish, if you're into cartilage fish. I'm happy to stick with the salmon, steelhead, trout, halibut and tuna we get up here.


----------



## mike taylor

Ha ha Ken! It's the fight we are after . We let him go . To make more or grow bigger . I like the off shore fishing myself . But this cat put up a fight . Took him a long time to pull in .


----------



## tortnmutt

Do any of you buy the tortoise supply testudo seed mix?? It says it grows well in well irrigated areas... How do you think it'd do in 45+" of rain a year?


----------



## Ashes

Thank you everybody..... It was him.... So sad.... They think heart attack... His grandson found him......


----------



## T33's Torts

Sorry Ashley.


----------



## Elohi

littledude said:


> Thank you everybody..... It was him.... So sad.... They think heart attack... His grandson found him......


Oh how awful   
Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Elohi

tortnmutt said:


> Do any of you buy the tortoise supply testudo seed mix?? It says it grows well in well irrigated areas... How do you think it'd do in 45+" of rain a year?



Wow 45+ inches annually? 
Our average is 28" annually. I hope we have a better year this year!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We love our rain.


----------



## LoutheRussian

My horrid ex has returned.... She sau I get Lou until she can get an apartment. But since she has been in portlan for two years and still doesn't have a place of her own I'm not to concerned.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

http://www.wrcc.dri.edu/cgi-bin/cliMAIN.pl?orsilv

Not sure if this link will work, but maybe cut and paste?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm figuring Texas.
> 
> It's a nice fish, if you're into cartilage fish. I'm happy to stick with the salmon, steelhead, trout, halibut and tuna we get up here.


I catch some of the crab salmon and tuna that you eat. If we ever get together for a meeting of the minds ken I'll try a remember to bring a salmon fillet or two with me as well as some tuna I had canned. You'll never want to eat store bought tuna again I promise you that.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Sweet I just saw that I'm an "Active Member" now.


----------



## LoutheRussian

And of course everyone is gone when I get on. Just my luck


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!!*


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> And of course everyone is gone when I get on. Just my luck


You _killed the chat. _


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

littledude said:


> Thank you everybody..... It was him.... So sad.... They think heart attack... His grandson found him......



Sad he died and sorry for your loss. Glad it was a natural death and one that usually is fast. Feel sorry for his grandson to have been the one finding him.


----------



## Jacqui

We had a nice rain during the early hours this am and as I am walking the little dogs, I do my usual thing of picking up worms off the street and tossing them back into the grass so hopefully they don't get killed. Suddenly I had the "Duh!" moment. I had decided I needed to start adding more worms to the box turtle enclosure, as I figured the population was low after all this time. How stupid here I was releasing these captured worms back to the wild, when I should have been taking them home and releasing them back into the turtle enclosure. So the next dozen or so next ones were taken home.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> My horrid ex has returned.... She sau I get Lou until she can get an apartment. But since she has been in portlan for two years and still doesn't have a place of her own I'm not to concerned.



Here's to her not finding that apartment.


----------



## T33's Torts

I always go out with a bucket when it rains. Little lizards prefer these over meal worms.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Hey! Ken! Check this out! My neighbor just pulled this one in on 12lbs line . Lucky dog!



Looks like a few good meals to me!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I always go out with a bucket when it rains. Little lizards prefer these over meal worms.



I use to do that when we had more tortoises and turtles, just have gotten lazy and I know I always have a supply in the frig. I had thought about collecting some dandelion seed heads yesterday, but it became to windy and chilly before I was even done using up the last of a can of paint on the future sulcata boards. I had my little chi out helping me and he was wanting to be held because he was cold, so I gave up on any more yardwork and did a Yvonne (went off to read my book).


----------



## T33's Torts

Reading is productive too.


----------



## Jacqui

I agree, but I tend to easily slide into book reading and not doing the other chores which I should do. Doesn't help that my sister keeps bringing me boxes of books she picks up for me. I am three boxes behind and I normally read a book in a day, two at the most. Plus now I take my laptop with me, so spare moments out shopping/eating/ect are now taken up by laptop not the books.


----------



## Jacqui

... and here comes the rain again!  I need to go toss out some clover seeds when I get back home I guess. Tonight's temps are expected to dip close to that horrible frost temps range.


----------



## T33's Torts

Have you read The Fault in Our Stars by John Green?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Morning everyone


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Luke, I'm trying to remember the last store bought fish we've had here…coming up blank.



And morning all. The app is restored.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, my app never failed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Huh…


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep. I think its an IPhone issue. *evil grinning*


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Luke, I'm trying to remember the last store bought fish we've had here…coming up blank.
> View attachment 78187
> 
> 
> I'm glad to hear that. Store bought fish is terrible. I also have a rule that I never order fish from a landlocked state
> 
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I think moving the "[QUOTE\] thing will prevent new writing within old quotes.


----------



## T33's Torts

I personally don't mind my store bought fish.


----------



## T33's Torts

It's only acceptable to play with your food when you have space candy!


----------



## LolaMyLove

I had to delete my app and reload it, but now its back up. Good morning to all.
The weather is warming up here. Should be in about 94 on Thursday (much too hot for me) but my babies finally got to spend the night outside. Now I can't wait for the sun to warm up there area so they come out to eat.


----------



## LoutheRussian

My bad on the quote post thing I don't know what I'm doing half the time


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> My bad on the quote post thing I don't know what I'm doing half the time
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


You're fine.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortnmutt said:


> Do any of you buy the tortoise supply testudo seed mix?? It says it grows well in well irrigated areas... How do you think it'd do in 45+" of rain a year?


To answer your question though, no, I've never bought that mix. I buy weed and flower and some vegetable seeds and make my own mix. Works well for me. 
On that note. All those early season dandelion blossoms piping up, I'm think it might be good to let maybe 10% go to seed. This way saving the seed, maybe next year you'd get early weeds. And don't forget my favorite collection method. The dust buster!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I hope my dad's lawn starts to die soon.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh look, I've killed the chat.


----------



## tortnmutt

Cowboy_Ken said:


> To answer your question though, no, I've never bought that mix. I buy weed and flower and some vegetable seeds and make my own mix. Works well for me.
> On that note. All those early season dandelion blossoms piping up, I'm think it might be good to let maybe 10% go to seed. This way saving the seed, maybe next year you'd get early weeds. And don't forget my favorite collection method. The dust buster!!!!




With the wind off the beach, as soon as the dandelions go to seen they're gone. I swear I've seen like 10 dandelions this year. The ones I picked he wouldn't touch either. You can actually buy weed (not THAT weed...!) seeds?


----------



## T33's Torts

tortnmutt said:


> (not THAT weed...!)


No comment..


----------



## tortnmutt

Hope everyone has a fantastic day!!! I just bought a friggin house! whadafuuhhh!??! Big yard for my dog and nice big area already cleared and almost ready to go for Shelldon. I'm going to the reptile expo in Renton this weekend and I'm thinking about bringing home a slithery new friend. I have a tank just sitting here...


----------



## tortnmutt

tffnytorts said:


> No comment..



LOL I live in WA where the weed flows free so I just had to clarify.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortnmutt said:


> LOL I live in WA where the weed flows free so I just had to clarify.


With all the, what I like to call, “hippy diets" out, eBay sources are pretty good for seeds like chicory, plantain, wild geranium…


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning to all. The Sun was up by 5:30 this morning. It will be a scorching day. 93F. 

My shelled friend will be happy. 

My house~ my Torts will have weed. Not me...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And good morning to you my friend. Today we may hit 80° and then the following two days over 85°. This will be very hot for us this early in the year.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> With all the, what I like to call, “hippy diets" out, eBay sources are pretty good for seeds like chicory, plantain, wild geranium…


And I forgot mallow.


----------



## tortnmutt

thanks for the heads up about amazon! I didn't even think about just ordering different seeds through there!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I use eBay. Not amazon. With eBay, I can limit my search to USA sellers only.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Look at this on eBay:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=370242548032

1/32- POUND - 9,225 of CHICORY FLOWER SEEDS PERENNIAL


----------



## Ashes

Morning all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Jacqui

*waves to all who came after I left*


----------



## Elohi

Hey all. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

tortnmutt said:


> Hope everyone has a fantastic day!!! I just bought a friggin house! whadafuuhhh!??! about ...



They accepted your offer!!! Congrats.


----------



## tortnmutt

they countered and I accepted. I went in low knowing they'd counter closer to something I could afford. So excited!


----------



## Jacqui

So when do you get to move in?


----------



## Elohi

I don't feel well today. I have eaten too much sugar the last few days because of my birthday. (Oops)


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry your a bit off today., but was the sugary stuff worth it?


----------



## tortnmutt

Jacqui said:


> So when do you get to move in?



The dealio is supposed to close by May 28th.


----------



## Jacqui

Gives you some time to get things sorted through, packedup, and new plans and items bought. Exciting time. Is this your first house?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> But I get it I hate drunks . It's one thing to drink and be normal . But to drink and become a slobbering douchebag is another . I have a friend that likes to get drunk and calls me . He says the same thing over and over annoying as hell .



Wait a minute Mike, I don't even have your phone number! I don't think…


----------



## mike taylor

Ha ha


----------



## Jacqui

... and the truth comes out.


----------



## tortnmutt

Jacqui said:


> Gives you some time to get things sorted through, packedup, and new plans and items bought. Exciting time. Is this your first house?



Yup! First house!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

First house is so much fun. I'm happy for you.


----------



## tortnmutt

Cowboy_Ken said:


> First house is so much fun. I'm happy for you.



I'm pretty excited! Real estate here is cheap enough here that it's quite a bit cheaper to purchase that to rent unless you're willing to live in an apartment. I'm currently living in an apartment and DREAD going home. I want to put pictures up and not have to worry about putting hold in the walls, I want to paint the walls, I want to have a garden. I'm ready to nest!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Be sure to take pictures. We were looking at pictures of our place from the early years and comparing to today. Wow what a difference. Plants growing up, views changing all that. 
And you can buy and plant things you want.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Like this. How fun, right?


----------



## AZtortMom

Nothing like owning your own home


----------



## Jacqui

tortnmutt said:


> Yup! First house!



What an exciting time in your life!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi!!! 
Its hot and I'm melting! 
Inanity!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Nothing like owning your own home



So very very true!


----------



## LoutheRussian

tortnmutt said:


> I'm pretty excited! Real estate here is cheap enough here that it's quite a bit cheaper to purchase that to rent unless you're willing to live in an apartment. I'm currently living in an apartment and DREAD going home. I want to put pictures up and not have to worry about putting hold in the walls, I want to paint the walls, I want to have a garden. I'm ready to nest!



Hey now what's all this "unless your willing to love in an apartment" business? I live in an apartment in the same town you do. Lol


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

My guy is telling me that something is about to go wrong in my bubble....


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

My Gut*


Luke&Lou


----------



## tortnmutt

LoutheRussian said:


> Hey now what's all this "unless your willing to love in an apartment" business? I live in an apartment in the same town you do. Lol
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou[/QUOTE
> My mortgage will be lower than rent would be for a house. I had to have a yard for my dog. Finding a place alone for my dog ruled out more than half of the places in this town, the other half didn't have a washer/dryer or hookups.


----------



## T33's Torts

Bubble... Hmmm... Maybe it's going to pop.


----------



## tortnmutt

LoutheRussian said:


> My guy is telling me that something is about to go wrong in my bubble....
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



I hope your gut is wrong! Maybe you just ate bad food...


----------



## T33's Torts

Is this some sort of Paramore quote? "When you're livin' in a bubble"


----------



## LoutheRussian

I hope my gut is wrong too and no it's not a paramore quote as I do not listen to paramore enough to quote them. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

Your gut IS wrong. I think you're just hungry.


----------



## T33's Torts

I like Paramore. 
Tank is "mating" with my rock.


----------



## Ashes

::que music:: ride it, my pony. Lmao.


----------



## T33's Torts

I think this is officially classified as harassment. LOL.


----------



## Ashes

Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## T33's Torts

I created a distraction!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got a gut feeling that I'm happy that I have no idea what y'all's talking about. For an evening reality check, watch the movie, “The Wild And Wonderful Whites of West Virginia". It's a pleasant documentary. Heck fire, you'll even be introduced to Hank 3, Hank Williams grandson.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm having a really bad day.  I want to dig a hole and stay there. I want to wake up to a late alarm, and for none of today to be real. Everything that could today, has gone wrong.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You certainly need to see the movie.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got a gut feeling that I'm happy that I have no idea what y'all's talking about. For an evening reality check, watch the movie, “The Wild And Wonderful Whites of West Virginia". It's a pleasant documentary. Heck fire, you'll even be introduced to Hank 3, Hank Williams grandson.


I've seen that movie. What a mind blower. I've known some white trash families but they take the cake


Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

littledude said:


> ::que music:: ride it, my pony. Lmao.



I. Died. Laughing. 

Remember that sickness I seemed to thwart? It's back. I fed it sugar for my birthday and I've been dealing with a scratchy throat, aches, weakness, fever, and just a general ill feeling all day 
BOO HISS!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> I'm having a really bad day.  I want to dig a hole and stay there. I want to wake up to a late alarm, and for none of today to be real. Everything that could today, has gone wrong.


I Facebooked you......


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> I've seen that movie. What a mind blower. I've known some white trash families but they take the cake
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Hey buster, you watch who you're callin' trash!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I. Died. Laughing.
> 
> Remember that sickness I seemed to thwart? It's back. I fed it sugar for my birthday and I've been dealing with a scratchy throat, aches, weakness, fever, and just a general ill feeling all day
> BOO HISS!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I saw on the news that round 2 of the flu is moving around.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And somehow I killed chat? Nice!


----------



## T33's Torts

Well done Ken..


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah me and you have a way of that Ken .


----------



## T33's Torts

Its a talent..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And yet they canceled, “The Gong Show" Mike and I would be stars. I'm thinkin' Phillis would adore my blue eyes and never gong me. Mike on the other hand…?


----------



## mike taylor

I guess so .


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And somehow I killed chat? Nice!



I thought it was me. I have a knack for it, for sure. Lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got to find food now. And yes, I mean now. In that regard I'm all Palio or even older!


----------



## Elohi

Palio? Do I need to google? 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I just noticed I only have 3 followers. Boy, I'm interesting...hahahahahaha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I think I have 2? I don't know. I can't check from mobile.


----------



## Ashes

I think I only have Tiff and Noel.  lol.


----------



## Elohi

Tiffany, it shows you have 5. Ashley, you have 3. On mobile it doesn't show who they are though. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

We love you  that's all that matters


----------



## Elohi

I jumped on mobile instead of the app to follow you Ashley.


----------



## Ashes

Awwww!!!! Brb! Lol.


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> I jumped on mobile instead of the app to follow you Ashley.


And now I follow you! Lol.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey buster, you watch who you're callin' trash!!!!


My most sincere apologies Ken. I meant no offense to you. I have never thought of you as being trash. You sir are far from it. If you can forgive me I will be sure to choose my words more carefully in the future


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

Luke..... Lou..... I follow you. *bows head*


----------



## T33's Torts

LMAO!! 
You're such a dork Ashley!


----------



## tortnmutt

Waaaawaaaaa I only have 1! What is this, Facebook?!


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> LMAO!!
> You're such a dork Ashley!


Hey! YOU LIKE THIS DORK!


----------



## Ashes

tortnmutt said:


> Waaaawaaaaa I only have 1! What is this, Facebook?!


Wait for it.... Wait for it!!!!!


----------



## Ashes

Bam. I follow you, too, Kristen.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What's this “Facebook" ?


----------



## T33's Torts

A book of faces. Only the mightiest of the mighty are allowed to see it..


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What's this “Facebook" ?


One day.... One day you will give in.... Tiffany has ways of persuading people.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah... I'll bat my eyes at you if its nessesary...


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What's this “Facebook" ?


Nothing more than a complete and total waste of time. Except the occasional conversation I have with a friend. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

The batting of those eyes is what got me


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Help me out here Ashley. I'm trying to describe the process of smearing makeup.


----------



## T33's Torts

Obviously, Luke.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I don't think ken is going to accept my apology 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I think Ken was kidding. That or he will never ever ever find it in himself to forgive you.


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Nothing more than a complete and total waste of time. Except the occasional conversation I have with a friend.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


A friend? As in 1 (ONE) friend? Oh sure, I'm just chopped liver. Yep, I see how it is.


----------



## Elohi

I love fb. I used to think it was stupid because I didn't have an acct so I couldn't really see much since most people have their accts locked up like ft Knox. But I got talked into an acct and it's become where I store a lot about my life and my animals and my children. It's not just a way for me to stay connected with friends and family but it's also a live scrapbook.


----------



## Ashes

Ken kid? Naaaaah. He's very mad at Luke. And what about smearing makeup??


----------



## T33's Torts

My new eyeliner smears ridiculously.


----------



## Ashes

I have yet to find the perfect eyeliner. It's frustrating. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

One day you'll the one... Same way the search is on for a pup.


----------



## Ashes

Haha finding a puppy is way easier!! Lol.


----------



## Elohi

I have found one I like but I'll be damned if I can think of the name of it when I need to lol. I'll give y'all my rec's tomorrow. Remind me yo'. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LoutheRussian

I seem to have only dug myself into a hole tonight. Maybe it's time to sign off for the night. Goodnight all. I look forward to meeting with all you in the morning 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> I seem to have only dug myself into a hole tonight. Maybe it's time to sign off for the night. Goodnight all. I look forward to meeting with all you in the morning
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


We were just kidding!!!! Lol.


----------



## Elohi

LoutheRussian said:


> I seem to have only dug myself into a hole tonight. Maybe it's time to sign off for the night. Goodnight all. I look forward to meeting with all you in the morning
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



I must have missed something entirely. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Goodnight all! Gotta scrape my passed out fiancé off the floor and head to bed. Lol. Night night!!


----------



## tortnmutt

littledude said:


> I have yet to find the perfect eyeliner. It's frustrating. Lol.



Smudge pots!! A gift from the gods!


----------



## Ashes

tortnmutt said:


> Smudge pots!! A gift from the gods!


Is that a name or a typo?! Lol.


----------



## tortnmutt

No it's really called smudge pots. Ummm it's not a brand, multiple brands do it now. You'll have to get it from sephora or Ulta though.


----------



## Ashes

Ooh I usually go to sephora. I'll look into it!!! Thank you!! Goodnight!


----------



## T33's Torts

Is it a liquid pen?


----------



## tortnmutt

No it's not a pen, it comes in a little pot (?) like an eyeshadow would and you use a very thin brush to put it on. VERY forgiving for when you're first getting the hang of putting it on.


----------



## T33's Torts

I need my pen. Its easier to put on last minute.


----------



## tortnmutt




----------



## Elohi

Mine is like a soft pencil. A fat one. But my sickly tired *** is already in bed or I'd go see what it's called. Hehehe
But instead, how about torti-high fives? Lol




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I killed the chat again. Watson is too cute to kill chat so it must be me! lol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Oops! I started to find a picture of Killee doing her ninja thing, and got sidetracked! I will look now!


----------



## Ashes

Okay, I got this from my brother in law.


----------



## Ashes

Now I'm really going to bed. Lol. Goodnight!


----------



## T33's Torts

LMAO. I reckon I'm a pretty good driver!


----------



## T33's Torts

Ninja Killer!


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Ninja Killer!
> View attachment 78269


Lmao!!!!! Omg I want a ninja tort!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Not THIS ninja! He's not called Killer for nothin'!


----------



## Elohi

More! Show me more ninja torts!




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I think Thats all I've got!


----------



## Elohi

LOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Ok this one is more like air swimming. Haha

Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortnmutt

How big will your leopards get?


----------



## AZtortMom

littledude said:


> Okay, I got this from my brother in law.
> View attachment 78268


This is me when Randy drives


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone *drinking red bull at work*


----------



## LoutheRussian

Its morning for sure. A good one I'm not so sure


Luke&Lou


----------



## tortnmutt

Tooooo eaarrllyy! Why does my brain hate me?! There are far too many 4s on the clock. Morning all!


----------



## LoutheRussian

tortnmutt said:


> Tooooo eaarrllyy! Why does my brain hate me?! There are far too many 4s on the clock. Morning all!


Hello there. Rise and shine 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

Morning all.


----------



## LoutheRussian

How did yoy sleep Ashley? With your eyes closed?


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

Haha I tried! You're up awful early.


----------



## Elohi

tortnmutt said:


> How big will your leopards get?


They are the 4th largest tortoises so pretty big but not Sulcata big. I guess babcocki's are generally smaller than pardalis if I remember right. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I'm sick 
Throat hurts like hell and I'm dizzy and achy. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LoutheRussian

littledude said:


> Haha I tried! You're up awful early.


Who says I slept 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning!


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Who says I slept
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Touché.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm nervous again. I'm REALLY scared.


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> I'm sick
> Throat hurts like hell and I'm dizzy and achy.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Dislike.  I hope you feel better...

Hey..... Where's Star??? I was worried about her being sick and her job....


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> I'm nervous again. I'm REALLY scared.


Why???


----------



## T33's Torts

I have a meeting thing to NOT go to. I get to wait around to see what they figure out.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I have faith in you Tiff. You got this. And remember i have no qualms about telling some lady off. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Quite frankly neither do I, hence why I'm in the place I am now. 
I'm trying hard to procrastinate through the day.


----------



## Ashes

Just keep your cool. Get your anger out beforehand. Throw pencils at lamps.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashley! I'm out of lamps!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm not as much angry as just nervous. It'd be better if I knew the worst possible outcome. I'm just guessing now.


----------



## Ashes

Hmm.... Seductive rocks then?


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> I'm not as much angry as just nervous. It'd be better if I knew the worst possible outcome. I'm just guessing now.


Just breathe. Prepare for the worst but hope for the best. I can't imagine they'd do something horrible.... I'd say you felt.... threatened?


----------



## T33's Torts

Had I felt threatened, proper procedure should've been talking to him first.


----------



## Ashes

I'm outta thoughts then because I'm not sure I agree with them. Lol. It was an instinctive reaction - can't help those. Everyone reacts differently.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm not sure what I'm going to say. I don't even know if I'm going to get a say.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> I'm not sure what I'm going to say. I don't even know if I'm going to get a say.


When is the meeting?..


----------



## T33's Torts

20 minutes.


----------



## Ashes

:/ let me know how it goes? Good luck. Everything will be fine.


----------



## T33's Torts

Of course I'll let you know.


----------



## Ashes

Here, think about this: I soaked little dude last night and then set him on my lap. I was excited when he stayed there, thinking he wanted to "cuddle" before going back in his enclosure to eat. Then.... he walked away, leaving a fresh little pile of poo on my lap. Oh how sweet my little guy is. Thanks. I love piles of poo on me.


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL! That always happens! 
'Xcept for Luke, who's Lou just hangs out..


----------



## Ashes

I know! I told him earlier about it cuz I'm jealous Lou just chills.... He laughed at me as well. Lol.


----------



## LoutheRussian

That's because I saved lou from a wretched situation and made him the boss of his new home. I am his slave and in return he lets me hang out with him. Like right now he's peaceful snoozing away on my stomach laying on a towel with a blanket over him. I'm about to wake him and soak and feed since I have to leave for work in a few


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Have fun Luke. 
I have to go right now too. 
Bye!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning! We have sunshine instead of clouds today!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I'm sick
> Throat hurts like hell and I'm dizzy and achy.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Drat! You were suppose to get better.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here too. Today the guessers are saying 88°. That's a big jump from what we've been having.


----------



## Jacqui

51 and then 36 for us today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry all, I was cleaning old messages and ran across this, enjoy?

http://en.rocketnews24.com/2012/07/...f-your-fetus-because-thats-not-creepy-at-all/


----------



## Jacqui

I wonder how a certain member in FL is doing and her sulcata troop.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So do I. I've sent a couple of emails and gotten nothing back.


----------



## Elohi

Please keep my little bitty in your thoughts. She came to me crying of a tummy ache, threw up on me twice, and then started to pass out again. She was pale, blue lipped, and her heart rate was really low. She recovered after laying in the floor a couple minutes and is now fine but I've called her hematologist to see what we need to do. Waiting on a call back 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortnmutt

Elohi said:


> Please keep my little bitty in your thoughts. She came to me crying of a tummy ache, threw up on me twice, and then started to pass out again. She was pale, blue lipped, and her heart rate was really low. She recovered after laying in the floor a couple minutes and is now fine but I've called her hematologist to see what we need to do. Waiting on a call back
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Scary!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Crap!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Please keep my little bitty in your thoughts. She came to me crying of a tummy ache, threw up on me twice, and then started to pass out again. She was pale, blue lipped, and her heart rate was really low. She recovered after laying in the floor a couple minutes and is now fine but I've called her hematologist to see what we need to do. Waiting on a call back
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
My wife and I will pray for her and you. 

Our Lord is the Great healer. I survived my illness (cancer) by His Grace. May Him be your strength and peace.


----------



## Ashes

Oh no!! You'll all be in my thoughts.


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh no! My prayers are with you guys!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Healing thoughts and good vibes 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

We are waiting on a second call back from the hematologist. She is fine and is eating lunch like a champ. Soon it's nap time unless they want her to come in for blood work right away. 
I have alerted a couple of neighbors and some friends in case I need them to pick up my big kids from school.
Hopefully the emergency situation has passed and it's just medical detective work from this point. Thank you for the prayers, thoughts, and healing vibes. <3


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

So glad she seems to be out of the woods!

I did not get fired, though my supervisor sure freaked me out today. Came in to my desk all packed up with a note to wait for my supervisor before I did anything. An hour later he stopped by and said "You're no longer a member of this team." Which of course I thought meant fired. But then he told me I was moving to the department I interviewed for last week! Yay!


----------



## Ashes

OMG see Star?! Yay!!


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> So glad she seems to be out of the woods!
> 
> I did not get fired, though my supervisor sure freaked me out today. Came in to my desk all packed up with a note to wait for my supervisor before I did anything. An hour later he stopped by and said "You're no longer a member of this team." Which of course I thought meant fired. But then he told me I was moving to the department I interviewed for last week! Yay!



Good for you. Lots things are not which we can control and that is where our stress came from. I learned not to worry too much after I diagnosed with cancer. Only by God's Mercy and Grace, I made it through. So I do what I can and trust. 

So I wish you wake up every morning with full energy and good thoughts from now. Best wishes to you with the new Dept.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> We are waiting on a second call back from the hematologist. She is fine and is eating lunch like a champ. Soon it's nap time unless they want her to come in for blood work right away.
> I have alerted a couple of neighbors and some friends in case I need them to pick up my big kids from school.
> Hopefully the emergency situation has passed and it's just medical detective work from this point. Thank you for the prayers, thoughts, and healing vibes. <3
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Thank God for that and thanks for the update.


----------



## Jacqui

OMG reading about the little one is not the way I wanted my afternoon to go. Glad she is back to acting normal. What a scare for you!! Hope the call comes in soon.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I did not get fired, though my supervisor sure freaked me out today. Came in to my desk all packed up with a note to wait for my supervisor before I did anything. An hour later he stopped by and said "You're no longer a member of this team." Which of course I thought meant fired. But then he told me I was moving to the department I interviewed for last week! Yay!



Good news!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So do I. I've sent a couple of emails and gotten nothing back.



 That worries me even more!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll shoot another off to suggest jumping in to say hi.


----------



## Elohi

I know y'all really don't know me, know me...but this kid is all kinds of special. I'm biased and think all three of my kids are super special though. It's a silly mom thing haha. She is playing with the fire truck monster truck that daddy brought her and is playing and in a wonderful mood. You guys would be shocked at how intelligent she is. 





Hematologist called back and they don't think it's related to the same issue as last time. All I can say to that is DUH!!!! At least not a "blood" issue but the underlying issue remains and they haven't found it yet. Something is causing her to become faint and her heart rate and blood pressure to drop significantly when her stomach hurts. They are linked, but how? They need to figure it out!



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

I'm just happy that she is fine now. Yes. I'm not really know you but we "know" you. haha!!

I have two daughter too and only this two, they are so special to me too. I have a friend also sick that doctor (in Japan) cannot find out what caused. Thanks to this forum that we are somehow connected and have a place to learn, share, comfort and vent sometime.

God Bless! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

She's adorable . I love her dress


----------



## tortnmutt

Just had to share my favorite turd looking for Shelldon. Another beautiful day at the beach! Almost too hot for me....


----------



## tortnmutt

tortnmutt said:


> Just had to share my favorite turd looking for Shelldon. Another beautiful day at the beach! Almost too hot for me....


----------



## Jacqui

"Turds" in your area look different then the ones around here.


----------



## Jacqui

We sorta know you and your now one of the family members of not only TFO, but chat.  I can only smile whenever I see a picture of your little one. She is just so cute and it tickles me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're at 84° in the shade here. It IS too hot for me!!!!
I've got outdoor chores to do and I'm really not wanting to go out there. Almost ready to turn on the air. It's 88° inside. Luckily, Friday we'll be back to 59° I think, then rain.


----------



## Jacqui

I am so glad you said that Ken! I feel like I am crazy when I whine about it being too hot when it's only in the 80s. It's been chilly here today, would have been okay but that darn wind just never is stopping.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did you just say I'm a whiner?


----------



## Jacqui

Ummm no, not unless you want to take the implication that if I feel like a whiner when I say that and replace me with you, then sure, you can be a whiner.

Sometimes being a whiner is a good thing....


----------



## T33's Torts

Yes Ken, she did. Its 94° here, and I only complained once to Ashley!


----------



## Jacqui

Tif....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was whining when I asked if you were saying I'm a whiner. 
Did you folks see Josh's announcement in the contest thread? 
When I was loading that test photo for Josh, I should have captioned it something like, “Fred wandering around looking for a heat pad!"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany, that is fully why I moved from Monterey Park!!! Although moving to El Monte wasn't much of a move…it did enable me to get back here.


----------



## Jacqui

Yep, I saw his announcement. I won't win it, but getting one of those pads would be an awesome prize.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany, that is fully why I moved from Monterey Park!!! Although moving to El Monte wasn't much of a move…it did enable me to get back here.


Tomorrow will be 99° if the TV people are right.


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> Tif....


Hi.


----------



## Jacqui

How was school?


----------



## Jacqui

If it was going to be 99 here tomorrow, I think I would break down and rent a motel room for the day (AC).


----------



## T33's Torts

I have a little green fan and (after it stopped spitting dust) it keeps a room pretty cool-ish!


----------



## Jacqui

I am worried about if I need to cover plants for the night and you guys are having to worry if your tortoises have enough shade.


----------



## Ashes

It's 48 here - I'll take 90 any day.


----------



## T33's Torts

Tank actually stayed INSIDE almost all day!


----------



## Jacqui

littledude said:


> It's 48 here - I'll take 90 any day.



Are you guys having a lot of wind this year?


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Are you guys having a lot of wind this year?


Oh, man, are we ever! My poor hair.  (too girly?) lol.


----------



## Ashes

Monica - you use sheet moss, right?


----------



## Jacqui

I don't ever recall this many windy days... and strong winds.


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> I don't ever recall this many windy days... and strong winds.


Me either.... It's driving me crazy.


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't understand how people can live in a rainy climate. 
Like, what do you do on days it rains? When it rains here I stay inside all day after my initial tort- run. Does that mean everyone just stays inside 89% of the year? Are there not little kids playing on park swing sets? 
The whole concept puzzles me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Everything is normal. You just get rained on. Your biggest brag is the killer deal you got on your Muck boots.


----------



## T33's Torts

Interesting...


----------



## Ashes

I open the doors and windows and listen to the rain.... I love the smell and sound of rain.


----------



## Elohi

I love thunderstorms but I love my sunshine more. So if I had it my way, there would heat and beautiful sunshine all day until thunderstorms rolled in and rained and rumbled all night. I wish lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> I love thunderstorms but I love my sunshine more. So if I had it my way, there would heat and beautiful sunshine all day until thunderstorms rolled in and rained and rumbled all night. I wish lol.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


That would be perfect!

Do you use sheet moss in your enclosures?


----------



## Elohi

littledude said:


> That would be perfect!
> 
> Do you use sheet moss in your enclosures?



Yep, I sure do. I've had better luck with it that the sphagnum. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I'm changing their moss out again this weekend 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> I'm changing their moss out again this weekend
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Where do you buy it? There's so many different ones... Like preserved or no? Any way you could take a pic of the package and send it to me? I like that much better (I saw your enclosure post and loved it!).


----------



## tortnmutt

Post it here! I'd like to know as well!


----------



## Elohi

When I get the new packages, I'll post a picture 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

tortnmutt said:


> Post it here! I'd like to know as well!


Did you see her enclosure? That moss just looks so... I love it! I think I'd use that mostly and some spag moss (mine burrows under that), but I want that sheet stuff.

And if this corrects moss to miss again, I'm throwing my phone. Lol.


----------



## tortnmutt

littledude said:


> Did you see her enclosure? That moss just looks so... I love it! I think I'd use that mostly and some spag moss (mine burrows under that), but I want that sheet stuff.
> 
> And if this corrects moss to miss again, I'm throwing my phone. Lol.


Yes I saw her enclosure! Very pretty!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> I have a friend that likes to get drunk and calls me . He says the samething over and over annoying as hell .


 
I don't think I even have your number I think?


----------



## T33's Torts

LMAO


----------



## T33's Torts

So I was looking, and the last time it was this hot in the house, this happened:


----------



## Elohi

Back to her usual. Hahaha <3


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> So I was looking, and the last time it was this hot in the house, this happened:
> View attachment 78344


Lol u passed out from heat exhaustion??


----------



## T33's Torts

Totally forgot to explain; 
I fell asleep after drinking kind of a lot.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I don't think I even have your number I think?


Sure you do! I've posted my phone number in the buddy thread from mini.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I don't understand how people can live in a rainy climate.
> Like, what do you do on days it rains? When it rains here I stay inside all day after my initial tort- run. Does that mean everyone just stays inside 89% of the year? Are there not little kids playing on park swing sets?
> The whole concept puzzles me.



Have you ever saw how beautiful their world is up there with all the rain? It's so clean, fresh and springy looking. Some of the most beautiful sites are up there.


----------



## T33's Torts

When i was up in Seattle, all I really remember is having a soaking wet sweatshirt.


----------



## Jacqui

Nah that was a soaking sweatshirt from being in CA's heat. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Those two strawberries look yummy, but her smile is even sweeter looking.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Sure you do! I've posted my phone number in the buddy thread from mini.


But I get nothing for being creative and saying the same post again...sigh


----------



## mike taylor

No points for creative posting? If you need points I give you ten . LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Letterman is retiring and I get ten points. Wow. That'll feed the herd. Lol. Steven has his own writers.


----------



## T33's Torts

So its become apparent that the littlest girl of my cousins (she's 5) has my horrible, rude, blunt sense of humor. 

I think I deserve a point.


----------



## mike taylor

I give you ten points to .


----------



## T33's Torts

How kind of you.


----------



## mike taylor

tffnytorts said:


> So I was looking, and the last time it was this hot in the house, this happened:
> View attachment 78344


Sleeping on the couch is my favorite pass time . I like to take a day off work sometimes just to sleep on the couch .


----------



## AZtortMom

The couch is my spot  too


----------



## mike taylor

Well I killed the chat!


----------



## T33's Torts

I actually think Noel did.


----------



## AZtortMom

Sure did *high fives Tiff*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Couch sleepers…I prefer the yard


----------



## AZtortMom

Hammock is nice..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was thinking more like while mowing


----------



## Ashes

I hate the couch. Hurts my hips. I prefer the floor over the couch.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If you crank the steering wheel just so, you go in smaller and smaller circles.


----------



## mike taylor

A good old 9 n will put you to sleep for sure . Tiff if noel killed chat I revived it . LoL


----------



## AZtortMom

Nite all


----------



## Ashes

Night Noel!


----------



## T33's Torts

Good night!


----------



## T33's Torts

I put my hair into a bun after I showered, and now there's water dripping onto my forehead.


----------



## Ashes

My blow dryer broke this morning...


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

While doing the outdoor tortoise head count tonight, look what I found in the russian yard.


----------



## T33's Torts

That's pretty cool Ken!


----------



## Elohi

Hey all. I'm dumping the pictures and videos off my iphone so I'm having to stand at the bar in my kitchen to use my laptop. I'm tired and bored and it needs to hurry up already.


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> Hey all. I'm dumping the pictures and videos off my iphone so I'm having to stand at the bar in my kitchen to use my laptop. I'm tired and bored and it needs to hurry up already.


And I'm going to bed in a minute. Goodnight all!


----------



## Elohi

Goodnight Ashley! Sleep well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got eggs. Pretty excited. Way more than everyone I sent text messages to. They all laugh and like to see the breeding videos but then…


----------



## T33's Torts

Time to grab a 'bator?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Already got it.


----------



## T33's Torts

How mant eggs are there?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tonight just the two. More on the way I'm sure.


----------



## T33's Torts

Congrats!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tonight just the two. More on the way I'm sure.




Woot!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I wonder if I'll be incubating leopard eggs several years from now?
I have only ever raised various mammals from birth. These guys and Lyle are really my first reptiles. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Pretty quiet in here at 3am  
Morning all


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm here


Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm at work  have a good morning you two


----------



## LoutheRussian

Thanks. Have a good day at work. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Its much to warm for 4am


----------



## LoutheRussian

Really I'm not warm at all. Just bored and alone.


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I hate the feeling of being bored. I've actually stated reading again..


----------



## LoutheRussian

I used to read a lot. When I was younger my mom used to ground me from reading when I got in trouble 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I hated to read. My parents would get mad because they'd give me a book and I'd highlight random words throughout the story to make another story. Make sense?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Yes it does. That's pretty cool actually 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

That's about the extent of my "reading". I can speed read though, which is kinda cool.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm very tempted to cut my hair. I had it up, and 3 hours later there's ONE STRAND that keeps landing over my face.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Messy bun?


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Started out so.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I like it when a girl wears a messy bun


Luke&Lou


----------



## tortnmutt

Morning all!


----------



## Ashes

Morning friends!


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning everyone!


----------



## LolaMyLove

good morning all.... very excited, have 150 retaining wall bricks coming today to finally rebuild my outdoor enclosure. Yay its been too long, of course its going to be 95 today...


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning everyone.


----------



## bouaboua

littlestella said:


> good morning all.... very excited, have 150 retaining wall bricks coming today to finally rebuild my outdoor enclosure. Yay its been too long, of course its going to be 95 today...



SF East Bay going to be very hot today, If you are going to start to build the enclosure please do keep yourself hydrated.  Looking forward to see the completed work. So please do take picture.......Lots of them.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> I'm at work  have a good morning you two



At work at 3:15 AM? WOW. 

I hope the coffee at work are good.


----------



## Elohi

Good morning. 
I'm still sick as a dog. Had a dream that a firefighter gave me a mask to breath through while evacuating me from a forest fire but my throat was burning so bad. I woke up miserable and got up for a throat lozenge. Now my throat rawness has spread to my ears :0/

My little one was fine all day yesterday and just ate breakfast and is suddenly complaining if a stomach ache. I don't understand how a stomach ache can cause her to have these episodes she has. Her hematologist didn't feel yesterday's episode was blood related at all based on the details of the episode. 

Obviously we are going to have her seen and blood work done soon. We REALLY need some answers. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I just ran into a doorknob.


----------



## Elohi

tffnytorts said:


> I just ran into a doorknob.


Are you my long lost sister? Lol
Sounds like something I'd do..or DO, do lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I swear it wasn't there yesterday..


----------



## Elohi

Cooooooooffffffffffeeeeeeeeeee
--said in my best zombie voice--


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I had a cup (or two) at like 3am. Now I'm in a post-coffee blur.


----------



## Elohi

Anyone ever wish their closed chamber was the 20 feet long with a glass front so you could watch them like tv? Lol. 
If I had a 20 ft long enclosure, how long could I keep them in it? Lolol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL. The Russian one used to be 2'x20', while I was moving. Now its 10'x13', roughly.


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> good morning all.... very excited, have 150 retaining wall bricks coming today to finally rebuild my outdoor enclosure. Yay its been too long, of course its going to be 95 today...



Always seems to happen like that doesn't it? Good luck with the building and maybe the temps won't get that high.


----------



## Ashes

I asked for a small mocha mccafe.... And they gave me black coffee.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Good morning.
> I'm still sick as a dog. Had a dream that a firefighter gave me a mask to breath through while evacuating me from a forest fire but my throat was burning so bad. I woke up miserable and got up for a throat lozenge. Now my throat rawness has spread to my ears :0/
> 
> My little one was fine all day yesterday and just ate breakfast and is suddenly complaining if a stomach ache. I don't understand how a stomach ache can cause her to have these episodes she has. Her hematologist didn't feel yesterday's episode was blood related at all based on the details of the episode.
> 
> Obviously we are going to have her seen and blood work done soon. We REALLY need some answers.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Interesting dream. Is it a food allergy or the amount she eats? It ALWAYS comes with a stomach ache? Have you been to a gastro person?


----------



## bouaboua

Maybe that is the right direction for answer.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hello. Hello


Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

We eat a low allergen diet (paleo). She doesn't get wheat and she only gets some cheese but we often cook with butter. 
Yesterday she has organic strawberries and scrambled eggs. She threw them up and that's the first time in her life she has vomited. 
But she has had 4 episodes of getting faint and/or passing out. She did have gas the day that she was ambulanced to the hospital and went out a second time in the ambulance and stayed out for like 10 minutes. It's a disturbing sight. She looses her healthy color, gets blue/purple lips, loses her balance and stops talking. If she goes completely out obviously she then slumps. It's horrible to have your baby look as though she is dying. Her heart rate gets down into the 60's. No biggie for us, a big deal for a toddler. 
I think they need to be looking at her vagal response to stomach pain. Why does she get these episodes from a little stomach pain? 
I have vasovagal issues. I have issues with positional BP drops and my heart rate goes bananas sometimes. I have passed out A LOT in my life but I usually am waking up by the time I hit the floor. Something is a miss. She was seen by a cardiologist the first time this happened. But she is so little, they are hesitant to do a monitor. And she is way too young for a stress test :/


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

We are careful about what we eat but aren't food nazi's. Thankfully the way we eat has created a little girl who will eat anything. She rarely turns down food. 
But she IS allergic or reactive to fresh pineapple but I read that this is common because of the acidic compounds found in fresh pineapple. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Hello. Hello
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Hi.


----------



## Jacqui

Interesting about the pineapple.


----------



## Elohi

Oh, she even had an EEG and multiple ekg's the first time this happened. They. Found. NOTHING. At that time even her blood work was spotless. 

The second time she went in (due to the 2nd and 3rd episodes that were about 40 minutes apart), her blood work showed a specific type of anemia. The kind you have after a large blood loss or if you aren't making blood. It was discovered that she had great iron levels but a low count. Her hematologist was convinced it was a virus she had a month before that caused her marrow to shut down. And when that happens it takes a while for production to pick back up. In the meantime, she had a hemolytic crisis, possibly triggered by her vagal response to something. And she couldn't recover on her own because her blood counts. So she had a transfusion followed by weekly blood tests until her numbers started to improve. And he predicted it with amazing accuracy of when her body would resume blood making. He is an excellent Dr with amazing intuition, knowledge, and bedside manner. He's the best Dr, I've ever met actually. I wish he was a pediatrician!. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Who lives in a pineapple under the sea...?


----------



## Jacqui

I just can't imagine what it would be like to watch your child, especially such a wee one, go through one of these.


----------



## Jacqui

It is too bad that no blood work was done, simply because that was a symptom the last time.


----------



## Elohi

Oh and get this...the ER doctor that she had the first time...when none of the tests showed anything but a healthy toddler... She told me that my little girl must have held her breath and passed out.
I was so upset. I was holding my kid when it happened. She had finished breakfast and we were rocking in a chair reading a book and she wanted down, she was acting tired. She walked around behind the chair and back to me and when she came back around, she reached for me and started to say mama in a whine and went limp in my arms. I was terrified and called 911. Only for her to recover on the gurney and nothing was detected on EKG. 
Then 8 hrs in the ER for testing and they found NOTHING. It was nuts!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> It is too bad that no blood work was done, simply because that was a symptom the last time.



We are going to take her to a regular physician and get bloodwork done regardless. We need to make sure her counts are are fine and then start digging for answers. This isn't normal. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LoutheRussian

I spent some time redistributing the substrate as well as general maintenance in Lou's pen this morning while he was soaking and within 10 minutes he had dug four new holes uprooted the one live plant and knocked over a couple of fake ones. Glad he appreciates my maid work. Not only does he have a messy room but he's has no table manners eother





Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

But don't let all that medical stuff kill chat. Carry on friends 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> We are going to take her to a regular physician and get bloodwork done regardless. We need to make sure her counts are are fine and then start digging for answers. This isn't normal.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Not it's normal and it's downright scary even for me just reading all this, let alone you being there when it happens and being her Mom, too.


----------



## Jacqui

Luke, hand that tortoise a napkin!


----------



## LoutheRussian

One more Lou picture as I head off to work


Happily destroying his clean room


Luke&Lou


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> But don't let all that medical stuff kill chat. Carry on friends
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)




What about something like epilepsy?


----------



## Elohi

They checked, or at least they tried to. Her EEG was inconclusive. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

LOL Very cute picture of Lou. Have a good day at work.


----------



## Jacqui

The human body just has so many strange twists and turns and triggers, it makes for a very complex and complicated puzzle which often sadly never can be fully understood.  Just so frustrating!


----------



## Elohi

Why do kids have to grow up so fast? My 13 yr old is changing very rapidly. -sigh-




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

It's sad to see them grow, but neat to watch them turn into the adults they will be.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When I was young, like upto about 6, I'd hold my breath when I got hurt. One day I fell backwards and smacked the back of my head real hard on the concrete patio. Coming inside, I walked into the living room and held my breath till I passed out. When I passed out, I hit my upper teeth on the edge of the coffee table, shoving the four front teeth on the right into my gums. My poor mom came out to find her, “baby" unconscious with blood coming out of his mouth. She thought I had had a seizure and bit my tongue. The teeth were baby teeth, so they didn't worry about them. If one knows what they are looking for today, you can see a slight hint of the adult teeth that replaced them being slightly higher than the left side. I've got good, straight teeth. I still own that coffee table and you can see the teeth marks I left in it, and my teeth weren't that straight back then. I joked as my kids were growing up if their teeth weren't straight, they were gonna visit the coffee table. Some 30 years later, I've had two, cause unknown adult grand mauls. Good times. Plus I get regular migraines that start back in high school. I'm not a doctor, but I play one on TV, and I'm thinking somehow maybe for me it's all related.


----------



## Elohi

Moments like this. I try and catch them when I can. To capture what I see so I can look back and remember when I saw a moment of change. 
His face looked different this morning even. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> LOL Very cute picture of Lou. Have a good day at work.


Thank you and I'm sure I will it's beautiful out again today. You all have a wonderful as well


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> View attachment 78421
> 
> Moments like this. I try and catch them when I can. To capture what I see so I can look back and remember when I saw a moment of change.
> His face looked different this morning even.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I like his shirt.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just saying...


----------



## Elohi

Hahaha yeah, it's one of his favorites. Ironically he blames his 11 yr old sister for everything. Literally. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Somehow, everything is her fault LOL. my kids are goofballs. They are a lot like their mom. Hmm. Hahaha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LolaMyLove

Monica that is very scary and I hope they find the answers for you soon. My husband has similar attacks. His are stress related. When he gets himself worked up over something (like the fear of needles) he starts to feel sick then passes out, turns blue and then is usually followed by a seizure. The first few times it scared the hell out of me and anyone who witnessed it. He has refused to see a doctor so I can't really tell you what causes it, other then his fear of doctors.  
Good luck with your baby and push for answers!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think I'm raising Little Ricky properly. Last night I made up taco salad for dinner. The end rib bits I put in his cage. This morning he woke up, and walked right past them, not seeing them as food.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Just for fun...
This is what happens when you tease your little sister all day long, then fall asleep first!
He deserved it.


----------



## Elohi

littlestella said:


> Monica that is very scary and I hope they find the answers for you soon. My husband has similar attacks. His are stress related. When he gets himself worked up over something (like the fear of needles) he starts to feel sick then passes out, turns blue and then is usually followed by a seizure. The first few times it scared the hell out of me and anyone who witnessed it. He has refused to see a doctor so I can't really tell you what causes it, other then his fear of doctors.
> Good luck with your baby and push for answers!



Oh my!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

Ha ha! You have a little something on your face!


----------



## Elohi

littlestella said:


> Just for fun...
> This is what happens when you tease your little sister all day long, then fall asleep first!
> He deserved it.



Hahahaha oh man, THAT's funny!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Oh my!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Mine happened while I was asleep. I came to wondering why the volunteer fire dept. were all in my bedroom, why was I on the floor, and why wasn't I dressed. No big deal for me, but I guess it freaked my wife out at the time. I did, though, tear my rotator cuff. You wouldn't believe the sleep study testing that I've had done.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> At work at 3:15 AM? WOW.
> 
> I hope the coffee at work are good.


Nope, just Red Bull. You know it's a subtle hint they want you to move fast and awake at UPS when they have a vending that is stocked with mostly energy drinks and coffee drinks


----------



## LolaMyLove

Today is going to be a LONG day. 
I'm a stay at home mom/full time business owner.
Married 13yrs next week, together for 20.
My husband and I work together out of our house.
That means we are together something like 18 hours a day...
... and if he does not stop circling my desk Im going to kick him in the jimmy!
OK feel better now, see what happens when you read over your wife's shoulders...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did I mention I found two eggs last night? Huh? Did I? Did I?
(Trying to down play it a little)


----------



## LolaMyLove

I did see that last night, 
any more today?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Hey guys! Hope everyone is having good mornings. 

Today is my fiance's birthday and he's celebrating with friends today and family tomorrow. Today we're going to a new restaurant in town that specializes in burgers with all his old friends. He loves burgers, like REALLY loves burgers (I joke he loves em more than me haha) and this place has tap beer at every table supposedly, so he is like SO STOKED. Hahaha. He's so easy to please.


----------



## Elohi

littlestella said:


> Today is going to be a LONG day.
> I'm a stay at home mom/full time business owner.
> Married 13yrs next week, together for 20.
> My husband and I work together out of our house.
> That means we are together something like 18 hours a day...
> ... and if he does not stop circling my desk Im going to kick him in the jimmy!
> OK feel better now, see what happens when you read over your wife's shoulders...




LOL!!
I am a stay at home mom too but I never have figured out how to make money at home. I've got medical bills out the whazoo that make me want to go back to work, just to get them off our shoulders but leaving my youngest in daycare makes me cringe. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Nope, just Red Bull. You know it's a subtle hint they want you to move fast and awake at UPS when they have a vending that is stocked with mostly energy drinks and coffee drinks



That is a tough job. Nothing will work for me at 3:00AM in the morning. They want you to move fast, the energy drink should be free, not in the vending machine. Then I know someone will be bounce of the wall.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

littlestella said:


> I did see that last night,
> any more today?


Not yet.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

littlestella said:


> Today is going to be a LONG day.
> I'm a stay at home mom/full time business owner.
> Married 13yrs next week, together for 20.
> My husband and I work together out of our house.
> That means we are together something like 18 hours a day...
> ... and if he does not stop circling my desk Im going to kick him in the jimmy!
> OK feel better now, see what happens when you read over your wife's shoulders...


Karen?


----------



## LolaMyLove

by the way my husband says "Hi"
then he stole my pen and stapler and ran away...


----------



## taza

lol!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jay posing as I prepare their breakfast this morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

littlestella said:


> by the way my husband says "Hi"
> then he stole my pen and stapler and ran away...


Tell him hi for me and let him know the yard looks like it could be mowed…


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> LOL!!
> I am a stay at home mom too but I never have figured out how to make money at home. I've got medical bills out the whazoo that make me want to go back to work, just to get them off our shoulders but leaving my youngest in daycare makes me cringe.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Stay home Mom is a full time job. You also cook right? And clean! Office work is 8 hours, stay home Mom is 18 + hours. 

I tip my hat to you.


----------



## bouaboua

littlestella said:


> by the way my husband says "Hi"
> then he stole my pen and stapler and ran away...


Don't get mad, get even......then he will learn not to mess with the wife. 

My house, my wife is the boss.


----------



## Elohi

It's definitely a full time job. I spend a lot of time teaching my kids when they are little. That's why my youngest knows all about the solar system, counts so well, adds, knows a TON of sight words, and knows most of the states and their locations. She's got a full grasp on phonics but hasn't successfully figured out how to read. It's coming though, she is so bright. 
I just play with her and find opportunities to teach while we play. She is extremely good at puzzles. She has a puzzle of the USA that she can do completely by herself and it's for much older kids. And she likes tangrams. If y'all have caught videos of her, she speaks as though she is 4 or 5 years old, here at 2 1/2. 
She tells me all the time that she wants to be an astronaut and build a rocket ship. Her problem solving ability blows me away. She knew colors at 8 months. She couldn't talk but she could chose the colors if asked. I had some friends who refused to believe it or that she was talking as early as she was. Then when I posted videos they got mad, and the videos were for family, not them. Sheeeeeeshhh
Staying at home with my kids is great, too bad it doesn't earn money though right? Lol



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

WHOA!! Check this kid out!!!
I get so emotional when I see gifts like this is very young children. Wow wow wow!!
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=595792586679&id=195801047


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Here is the non-fb link. 



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Littlefoot explored his garden a little today, but it's still too cold to go outside. Sprouts were a hit though!


----------



## Elohi

Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

But look at it this way, a daycare, full day daycare nowadays runs between 800 to 1200 a month. That is about 2000 dollar paycheck after taxes. I went through that when my daughters are young, I wish I can have more time with them when they were young, only by God's Grace they turn out fine. 

Watch out, you have a smart one there, have 529 set up for her. Of cause she may not needed. Looks like she may have full scholarship waiting for her.


----------



## Elohi

I guess he is 9 now he has a website and YouTube channel. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Elohi(Earth)




WOW.


----------



## Elohi

I'm watching him in YouTube now. I love this kid!!!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Home sweet home. I wish it was Friday.. I need a break.


----------



## Elohi

One more day!! Hang in there! I say this as I'm wishing today was Friday too LOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Since I'm not telling anyone here at home, just because I already bought one (the WRONG one), I want to share:

I FOUND MY WEDDING DRESS!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

littledude said:


> Since I'm not telling anyone here at home, just because I already bought one (the WRONG one), I want to share:
> 
> I FOUND MY WEDDING DRESS!!!!


CONGRATS!
I'm still looking for mine. Looked at TONS already though. Remind me when you guys are getting married


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> by the way my husband says "Hi"
> then he stole my pen and stapler and ran away...



Lol I think I like your husband! lol I can relate a bit to him being there and wanting some YOU space. I use to drive team over-the-road semi with my husband. It was rare not to be within 10 feet of each other all the time. Use to drive me crazy at moments, but now I miss those moments. Sorta like when children are young and they have to be with you all the time and all you want is just one bathroom break to yourself.... then they grow up and move away and you wish you could have more time with them (but still not the bathroom breaks)


----------



## Jacqui

littledude said:


> Since I'm not telling anyone here at home, just because I already bought one (the WRONG one), I want to share:
> 
> I FOUND MY WEDDING DRESS!!!!



Do we get to see it?


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> CONGRATS!
> I'm still looking for mine. Looked at TONS already though. Remind me when you guys are getting married


Thanks!!!! We are getting married 3/28/15. Now I gotta try to sell the first one I bought. Lol. Here I come craigslist.


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Do we get to see it?


Hmmmm...... Should I share with everybody??


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> View attachment 78422
> 
> Somehow, everything is her fault LOL. my kids are goofballs. They are a lot like their mom. Hmm. Hahaha
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Look at all those angel kisses!


----------



## Jacqui

littledude said:


> Thanks!!!! We are getting married 3/28/15. Now I gotta try to sell the first one I bought. Lol. Here I come craigslist.



Was it a costly one, if you can't sell it?


----------



## Ashes

No the first was $400.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Hey guys! Hope everyone is having good mornings.
> 
> Today is my fiance's birthday and he's celebrating with friends today and family tomorrow. Today we're going to a new restaurant in town that specializes in burgers with all his old friends. He loves burgers, like REALLY loves burgers (I joke he loves em more than me haha) and this place has tap beer at every table supposedly, so he is like SO STOKED. Hahaha. He's so easy to please.



I hope he has a great day. A burger sounds really good. I haven't found any place that makes them enough for me to come back for a second one. Hope the new place makes them his way.


----------



## Ashes

Now I have a one of a kind.


----------



## Jacqui

littledude said:


> No the first was $400.



Yeah, I can see why you need to resell it.


----------



## Jacqui

littledude said:


> Now I have a one of a kind.



Any of them would end up one of a kind with a beautiful lady like you inside them.


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Any of them would end up one of a kind with a beautiful lady like you inside them.


Awwww! Thank you so much!!! Do you wanna see it? (Is it bad luck if I post it?)


----------



## Jacqui

I thought the bad luck was just if the groom saw it before the wedding, but then I am not up on all the wedding do's and don'ts


----------



## Jacqui

I have decided I can't go anywhere in secret any more. Tonight I snuck into town to wash a load of clothes (ie to go eat Mexican). First my daughter spots me before I even leave the Laundromat.  I decide to eat after I am done with the load, so to kill time (after being online) I went to WalMart to pickup kitty litter. There I get spotted by my neighbor and now I will be having my (alone all by myself book reading supper) with her. I told my hubby I need a new car and I need to hide it, so nobody knows it's mine. Then maybe I can get some time to me, when I want it.


----------



## mike taylor

That little dude is awesome!


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> That little dude is awesome!


 so excited!


----------



## mike taylor

Yes he is amazing! I play drums and that kid makes it look easy .


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Yes he is amazing! I play drums and that kid makes it look easy .


Lol! I can't drum for anything. Amazing what some kids can do!


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah I know my 18 year old son and his cuz started playing guitar at 7/8 years old and they rock now . It's funny how kids pickup stuff so quickly.


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Yeah I know my 18 year old son and his cuz started playing guitar at 7/8 years old and they rock now . It's funny how kids pickup stuff so quickly.


I started violin at that age. I need to start again or I won't be able to read music soon. lol. Haven't played really since high school.


----------



## T33's Torts

I just got my poor electric fender back. Oh how I've missed it.


----------



## mike taylor

I've always had guitars sitting around the house . When my 14 year old son was a baby I would put ear muffs on him sit him on my knee and play drums . He would fall asleep . He loved to sit and watch me play . He can also play some but he has a.d.d. and sees something else and runs off .


----------



## StarSapphire22

Taylor and I just got back from his birthday dinner. He got some spicy thing, I got a burger with bacon and tomatoes that used grilled cheese sandwiches for the buns. It was good but wayyyy too big.


----------



## Jacqui

littledude said:


> I started violin at that age. I need to start again or I won't be able to read music soon. lol. Haven't played really since high school.



Hey I squeaked the violin too! One thing I have no talent at all for.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Double post.



That hamburger sounds interesting, not my style, but interesting and worth having a bite. lol Looks like you two had a fun time.


----------



## T33's Torts

I hated playing the violin.


----------



## Ashes

Aww why tiff?


----------



## T33's Torts

It sounded like hell... with strings. 
It's not my type of instrument. I played an electric base during that time period... Can you imagine the pain?


----------



## Jacqui

I like a violin.... when the person playing it is good at it. Love it more as a fiddle. I always wished I could play the harp. The cello was kinda fun, too.


----------



## T33's Torts

I played a whole mess of things when I was in highschool! Cello was too much like the violin, flute was fun-ish, acoustic and electric guitar and base stuck, piano was fun (never finished learning though) and my favorite was the kazoo.


----------



## Jacqui

I like the flute and piccolo, but could never play one well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm real good at my driving playlists.


----------



## T33's Torts

I could never get that one down, Ken. You must be gifted.


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, your a man of many talents.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's a picture of a small sample.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm thinking Tiffany knows none of these artists…or anyone else likely for that matter.


----------



## Jacqui

*raises hand* I know a couple atleast.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> *raises hand* I know a couple atleast.


I couldn't fit Junior Brown or The Bottle Rockets on the screen.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm thinking Tiffany knows none of these artists…or anyone else likely for that matter.


Hey my redneck friend everybody knows Waylon Jennings.


----------



## mike taylor

Everybody's playlist need some good old Willie Nelson and Johnny Cash


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heck fire Mike!!! All three Hanks were represented there!


----------



## Kerryann

Hola Mike got me drunk on beers. How is everyone doing


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Hola Mike got me drunk on beers. How is everyone doing


Hahaha


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Kerryann


----------



## T33's Torts

Sounds like you're night is going pretty well, Kerry.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Everybody's playlist need some good old Willie Nelson and Johnny Cash


Here is a more disturbing look into my musical tastes;


----------



## mike taylor

I don't really care for Hank 3 . I know I know don't hit me with a brush hog . I like Hank 1and2 . I also dig the blues like BBKing and Muddy Waters . Eric Clapton and BB King is awesome! Also like my metal music like System of a Down . That is what that little dude was playing on the drums.


----------



## Kerryann

It's going fantastic after thus awful week at work. It was so awful I cried. Well that used to be an event. Anyway sorry to say Tiff but you got voted off the island by Mikey. He ended the day as the favorite.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, I came pretty damn close though!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> It was so awful I cried.


I've got that song too!!


----------



## mike taylor

Must be a Facebook thing? ?? You don't kick pretty girls of a island . That just crazy you kick the ones that are ugly with bad attitudes off . The ugly ones with good attitudes can stay to .


----------



## T33's Torts

Obviously a Facebook thing.


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Must be a Facebook thing? ?? You don't kick pretty girls of a island . That just crazy you kick the ones that are ugly with bad attitudes off . The ugly ones with good attitudes can stay to .


Well there's only room for one on the island and I traded a very pretty girl for my handsome and drunk hubby.  she held the high ground for a while though. I'm off to bed thou. I have missed you all.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got that song too!!


It's a song? By who?


tffnytorts said:


> Hey, I came pretty damn close though!


You really did.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's a song by some crazy country rebel.


----------



## mike taylor

If you kicked her off who are you going to take to the restroom with you? Everybody knows beer drinking girls go in groups .


----------



## mike taylor

Swim back Tiff swim back! LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> If you kicked her off who are you going to take to the restroom with you? Everybody knows beer drinking girls go in groups .


Right?!? I think it's a rule!


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't know where my head is today. I just dumped ice into hot coffee, and it MELTED. Had to dump out my watery drink.


----------



## mike taylor

Ha HA!


----------



## T33's Torts

Not cool Mike.


----------



## mike taylor

Calm down I'm trying to get you back on the island. Ha Ha


----------



## T33's Torts

Have you ever TASTED watered down coffee?! 
NOT A JOKING MATTER.


----------



## mike taylor

No! Don't drink coffee taste like crap! Anything you have to put ten lbs of sugar in to choke down is not for me . Pluss I'm hyper anyway don't need it .


----------



## T33's Torts

Creamer, Mike. Its called creamer..


----------



## mike taylor

Ha ha


----------



## T33's Torts

Very serious stuff!


----------



## mike taylor

What are you doing drinking coffee at this time of night anyways?


----------



## T33's Torts

And what on earth happened to Isaiah?! (tortoisetime565)


----------



## mike taylor

Feed to the sharks? ??


----------



## T33's Torts

Its not even 8 yet! I had two cups at 3 am this morning! I blame Luke for that though.


----------



## mike taylor

Where is old Luke? ?


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm not sure. He was at the park (kind of a park) with Lou a few hours ago..


----------



## T33's Torts

Probably asleep, actually.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm starting to wonder if he actually sleeps.


----------



## mike taylor

Don't you guys talk? Like you hang up first no no you hang up first . Ha Ha sorry sorry the ole thumb started typing all by it's self . LoL


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Don't you guys talk? Like you hang up first no no you hang up first . Ha Ha sorry sorry the ole thumb started typing all by it's self . LoL


Lmfao!!!!!!!!! I. About. Died reading this.


----------



## T33's Torts

Well thanks Ashley..


----------



## mike taylor

Funny stuff their!


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Well thanks Ashley..


Haha sorry! That was frickin' funny.


----------



## T33's Torts

No Mike, actually, its more like me cussing at my friends who find the extreme need to scream at the top of their lungs.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm watching a very important basketball game.


----------



## Ashes




----------



## T33's Torts

I planted a cactus pad today. Maybe it'll grow..


----------



## mike taylor

With that I'm out for the night . Just wait tell Ken sees it . That is why I only do one show a night! I won't do two shows! Elvis has left the building!


----------



## T33's Torts

Bye then..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Don't you guys talk? Like you hang up first no no you hang up first . Ha Ha sorry sorry the ole thumb started typing all by it's self . LoL


Sometimes it reminds me of an old show Jim Lange did. Big ol' '70's hippy flowers on the wall…


----------



## T33's Torts

Watching playoff games gives me anxiety.


----------



## Elohi

Hello everyone. Back for a spell. Everyone is finally in bed. 
I posted some videos to fb. One of my youngest dancing/marching and one of my other daughter playing violin. Music is in the blood. 
cowboy ken, my playlist looks a wee but different  






Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LoutheRussian

mike taylor said:


> Don't you guys talk? Like you hang up first no no you hang up first . Ha Ha sorry sorry the ole thumb started typing all by it's self . LoL


She call I try to talk she hangs up 54 seconds later. She calls back a week later to tell me she's not supposed to be on the phone and hangs up. 



Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> I'm starting to wonder if he actually sleeps.


I don't sleep. I'm not sure how long it's been at this point. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> She call I try to talk she hangs up 54 seconds later. She calls back a week later to tell me she's not supposed to be on the phone and hangs up.
> 
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


At least its something.


----------



## AZtortMom

*yawns* it's never good when you get pulled over by the cops  watching two girls getting questioned by the cops as I sit in the drive thru 

This is my morning so far


----------



## AZtortMom

Yay! I officially killed the chat!


----------



## T33's Torts

Congrats! I'm going to take a wild guess that most are asleep at the moment.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yup! Just us weirdos and insomniacs   are awake


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep!


----------



## T33's Torts

Its hot, and I have a hard time sleeping in such temps.


----------



## AZtortMom

I don't sleep well either in the heat. I guess that's why this job works well for me.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I also don't sleep either. I learned a long time ago nobody ever died from lack of sleep. I think I'm going to be the first one...
I also planted a cactus pad today. In a pot so I can bring it in when it rains. It was 87 degrees here today (so nice) tomorrow (today actually) will be 75 then 60 and raining Sunday. Stupid state...


----------



## LoutheRussian

I locked myself out of my apartment. So I'll be spending the rest of my night in my truck


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> I locked myself out of my apartment. So I'll be spending the rest of my night in my truck
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Come over!


----------



## Ashes

Morning all.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hi


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm hanging out in my truck until later when either my neighbor comes
Out or it's late enough to ring his number so I can be buzzed in


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm hanging out in my truck until later when either my neighbor comes
> Out or it's late enough to ring his number so I can be buzzed in
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


That sucks!


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm hanging out in my truck until later when either my neighbor comes
> Out or it's late enough to ring his number so I can be buzzed in
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Sounds like you need to stash a key in your truck. I guess I am kinda surprised that it wasn't locked and the key on the same keychain as your apartment one.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Its hot, and I have a hard time sleeping in such temps.



Thus why I could never live in a hot (like AZ or CA) state. Too hot during the day to move and too hot at night to sleep.


----------



## Jacqui

Atleast after last night, I shouldn't have to cover my plants against frost for awhile... I hope.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like you need to stash a key in your truck. I guess I am kinda surprised that it wasn't locked and the key on the same keychain as your apartment one.


I have never locked the doors on this truck


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

There isn't ever anything worth breaking into and stealing 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

Ahhh, I am one of those folks who always locks my car/truck doors, even though I never have anything in there to steal.


----------



## Ashes

I'm in a work meeting. Until 4:30. Save me.


----------



## Jacqui

Want us to call and say there is an emergency at home?


----------



## Ashes

Oh man. That'd be great. Lol. It's a stupid "training" where they're training us how to get along and how to run a better business..... ALL DAY today and ALL DAY tomorrow..... :/


----------



## T33's Torts

"Hi I'm Ashley *bites tounge*"


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> "Hi I'm Ashley *bites tounge*"



Sounds like wishful thinking...


----------



## Jacqui

littledude said:


> Oh man. That'd be great. Lol. It's a stupid "training" where they're training us how to get along and how to run a better business..... ALL DAY today and ALL DAY tomorrow..... :/



Two full days, sounds boring.


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like wishful thinking...


Optimism.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Optimism.



Nice word for the day, too!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Ahhh, I am one of those folks who always locks my car/truck doors, even though I never have anything in there to steal.



I never have anything in my IROC worth stealing either except the car itself. The stereo has a removable face plate. So about 20 years ago I had a kill switch installed for $50. Best money I ever spent. Here in Corvallis not only do I not lock the car, but most of the time I leave the keys in the ignition with windows down in nice weather. (well, nice weather doesn't happen here too often, lol). In Calif it was attempted stolen 3 different times. Ruined the rubber on the windows and door, but in Corvallis nada. Even with the key, you need to know where the kill switch is. I have not had to worry about car thieves since then.......


----------



## T33's Torts

I always lock my car.


----------



## Jacqui

I think in my village I am about the only one who locks both the vehicles and the house.


----------



## T33's Torts

This is my favorite thing to see in the morning (more than coffee!):


----------



## LolaMyLove

Morning all. So at some point last night one of my Hermit crabs escaped is somewhere behind my desk. I have had two of them for about a year with no problems, then yesterday morning I woke up and he was sitting on the outside of his cage and I have no idea how he got out (I put him back). Then this morning when I woke up he was gone and I can hear him back there but there is no way to get to him.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

tffnytorts said:


> This is my favorite thing to see in the morning (more than coffee!):
> View attachment 78504



You drink baby tortoises for breakfast? Weird.


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## Ashes

Tiffany, optimism I thought was my word, not yours?! 

And it actually isn't bad!!! The speaker used to be a stand up comedian and he is keeping it very interesting and very funny.  not too bad on the eyes, either.  lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok Monica,
Time to check in. Your little one and yourself have been sick off and on with mystery sickness, then you don't check in?


----------



## lisa127

Hey, has anyone ever used pain relieving creams....like IcyHot? I found some in my linen closet. I have what I assume is arthritis in my hands that just keeps getting worse. They hurt so bad and I live in a naturally cool, damp climate. My knuckles are swollen and everything hurts.  Anyway, I'm wondering if it really works. The bad thing is, it says on there is you have an aspirin allergy you may not be able to use these creams. Let's hope I'm not in the emergency room later!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok Monica,
> Time to check in. Your little one and yourself have been sick off and on with mystery sickness, then you don't check in?



Have been sleeping. My husband took the day off to give me a break and let me rest so I can get better. He is amazing <3
So I've been sleeping. My little bitty is doing well but complained of a tummy ache when she woke up this morning. Her color wasn't great like it was last night but no signs of trouble since she has breakfast. 
I ate some raw garlic and honey in an attempt to kill off whatever bug that seems to think I'm a nice host. "Take a hike germ....you aren't welcome."
I think my left eardrum ruptured because I had a sharp pain when I blew my nose yesterday and last night I kept feeling wetness and ticking when I would lay one way and then another. yuck. But I have a lot less pain in that ear. In fact, aside from the sore throat , the ear itself hasn't been hurting. My immune system has been very poor since I got a steroid shot for allergies back in January. I also now have a medical injury from that stupid injection because it was administered incorrectly. figures. 
Anyways, just going to sleep as much as u can today since rest is the one thing I never really get LOL. 
How is everyone??


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thanks for checking in. I'm ok. Heat wave broke so that's much better. Eggs are stabilized in the incubator.


----------



## T33's Torts

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> You drink baby tortoises for breakfast? Weird.
> 
> 
> Sulcata_Sandy
> Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> Morning all. So at some point last night one of my Hermit crabs escaped is somewhere behind my desk. I have had two of them for about a year with no problems, then yesterday morning I woke up and he was sitting on the outside of his cage and I have no idea how he got out (I put him back). Then this morning when I woke up he was gone and I can hear him back there but there is no way to get to him.



Have you found him yet?


----------



## Jacqui

littledude said:


> Tiffany, optimism I thought was my word, not yours?!
> 
> And it actually isn't bad!!! The speaker used to be a stand up comedian and he is keeping it very interesting and very funny.  not too bad on the eyes, either.  lol



That's nice all the way around.  Are you learning anything?


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> Hey, has anyone ever used pain relieving creams....like IcyHot? I found some in my linen closet. I have what I assume is arthritis in my hands that just keeps getting worse. They hurt so bad and I live in a naturally cool, damp climate. My knuckles are swollen and everything hurts.  Anyway, I'm wondering if it really works. The bad thing is, it says on there is you have an aspirin allergy you may not be able to use these creams. Let's hope I'm not in the emergency room later!



I have used it and I know my neighbor uses IcyHot a lot. I used it on my shoulder and I believe it helps. She uses it on her back.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Have been sleeping. My husband took the day off to give me a break and let me rest so I can get better. He is amazing <3
> So I've been sleeping. My little bitty is doing well but complained of a tummy ache when she woke up this morning. Her color wasn't great like it was last night but no signs of trouble since she has breakfast.
> I ate some raw garlic and honey in an attempt to kill off whatever bug that seems to think I'm a nice host. "Take a hike germ....you aren't welcome."
> I think my left eardrum ruptured because I had a sharp pain when I blew my nose yesterday and last night I kept feeling wetness and ticking when I would lay one way and then another. yuck. But I have a lot less pain in that ear. In fact, aside from the sore throat , the ear itself hasn't been hurting. My immune system has been very poor since I got a steroid shot for allergies back in January. I also now have a medical injury from that stupid injection because it was administered incorrectly. figures.
> Anyways, just going to sleep as much as u can today since rest is the one thing I never really get LOL.
> How is everyone??
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



I had not heard of doing the garlic and honey bit. Curious, does the garlic have to be raw? I use to use garlic a lot on the foods I would cook. (back when the kids were home and I actually cooked). I told them I was making certain they didn't have worms and fleas wouldn't like them. 

Glad your getting your rest. Hope little one's tummy ache was just a passing thing today.


----------



## Jacqui

I was out painting boards for the sulcata enclosure and it's just a little over 60 degrees and I was thinking it was getting to hot to be sitting out there in the sun. How are you folks doing with your hot temps today?


----------



## Elohi

The less the garlic is cooked the better. You don't want to eat too much at one time because uncooked garlic can upset the stomach but it has incredible antibacterial, antiviral, anti fungal properties and works pretty quickly. I know people use garlic if they are allergic to various types of antibiotics. I may smell funny for a few days as a result though LOL. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> I was out painting boards for the sulcata enclosure and it's just a little over 60 degrees and I was thinking it was getting to hot to be sitting out there in the sun. How are you folks doing with your hot temps today?



It's only 77 here right now at almost 2pm. I was considering sitting outside but that's not quite warm enough to soak up the sun. 15-20 more degrees would be perfect. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Have been sleeping. My husband took the day off to give me a break and let me rest so I can get better. He is amazing <3
> So I've been sleeping. My little bitty is doing well but complained of a tummy ache when she woke up this morning. Her color wasn't great like it was last night but no signs of trouble since she has breakfast.
> I ate some raw garlic and honey in an attempt to kill off whatever bug that seems to think I'm a nice host. "Take a hike germ....you aren't welcome."
> I think my left eardrum ruptured because I had a sharp pain when I blew my nose yesterday and last night I kept feeling wetness and ticking when I would lay one way and then another. yuck. But I have a lot less pain in that ear. In fact, aside from the sore throat , the ear itself hasn't been hurting. My immune system has been very poor since I got a steroid shot for allergies back in January. I also now have a medical injury from that stupid injection because it was administered incorrectly. figures.
> Anyways, just going to sleep as much as u can today since rest is the one thing I never really get LOL.
> How is everyone??
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Get lots rest and get well soon. We will pray for you and your family. God Bless.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> The less the garlic is cooked the better. You don't want to eat too much at one time because uncooked garlic can upset the stomach but it has incredible antibacterial, antiviral, anti fungal properties and works pretty quickly. I know people use garlic if they are allergic to various types of antibiotics. I may smell funny for a few days as a result though LOL.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



I like raw Garlic, but my wife will not kiss me after I ate. (No....she still does). 

Garlic to have medicinal effects on our body. Raw onions too, but you cannot take too much at one time like you said.


----------



## StarSapphire22

It's hit 60 here right now, warmest its been in a week or two and the forecast doesn't show it getting better this week. :/ Thinking about bringing Littlefoot outside for a little while at least. Worried he might be a little cold though. :/


----------



## LolaMyLove

Jacqui said:


> Have you found him yet?


Haha, no he's sleeping now, tonight when he becomes active I'll get him. I can see a small piece of his shell so I know where he is. Just have to figure out how he got out again.

Today I am calling around to some local vets to find someone to euthanize my cat. Mr. Stripey is about 20yrs old. My husband and I found him hiding under our Mr. Stripey tomato planet when he was 4 weeks old. He was our first pet as a couple. He is deteriorating rapidly now, and is no longer eating. That time has come and its killing me. For now he doesn't appear to be in any pain. He's purring and can walk a few steps, he even tried to jump up on the couch, but I dont think he can see anymore and I know he doesn't know we there. THIS SUCKS.

I have to play to strong one when my kids get home so now is the only time I can let it out. My husband will take it harder then the kids so he's no help in the decision making process. Now I have to go work the Library shift for my daughters class and my eyes are almost swelled shut from crying. AGAIN THIS SUCKS.



This is about 10yrs ago.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> The less the garlic is cooked the better. You don't want to eat too much at one time because uncooked garlic can upset the stomach but it has incredible antibacterial, antiviral, anti fungal properties and works pretty quickly. I know people use garlic if they are allergic to various types of antibiotics. I may smell funny for a few days as a result though LOL.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



But your safe from vampires!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> It's only 77 here right now at almost 2pm. I was considering sitting outside but that's not quite warm enough to soak up the sun. 15-20 more degrees would be perfect.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



LOL that is about the top of my comfortable range. lol


----------



## Jacqui

So sorry about the cat, but your heart is telling you it's time even though your not wanting to really hear it and I completely understand. Hard to give up so a huge part of your life and heart. We always want to hold out hope for just one more day and things will be better. Tough choices you have to make. *hugs*

So do you like Mr Stripey tomatoes? I have tried for a couple of years to grow one, but never seem to make it. Every other 'mater it seems like but that type.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Never really had a good crop of them. Only tried a few times. Last year we grew persimmon tomatoes and they were the best I've ever had. Almost completely seedless and each fruit was close to a pound. 

By the way I am in shock how much these places want to cremate a cat. Talk about being kicked while your down.


----------



## Ashes

Learning anything? Eh....... Not really. It's kind of a dumb situation... but he's entertaining nonetheless.


----------



## T33's Torts

Crap! I need a new phone, or a major update NOW. My phone is failing me here.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm a bit upset over another thread. I hope I answered calmly. That being said, I think I need to take an hour or two away from TFO to cool off. :/


----------



## T33's Torts

It's Friday! Who would of thunk?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm a bit upset over another thread. I hope I answered calmly. That being said, I think I need to take an hour or two away from TFO to cool off. :/


Egyptian tread?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Egyptian tread?


 
Yeah.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You did good. I've found the argumentative ones end up going away. Sad really, cause they're the ones that need to be here and gain.


----------



## T33's Torts

I can't hold my tounge, and it usually comes back to bite my *ss.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Nope. I'm done now. I can't even...


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep. They're probably a dead species, but I have 2.


----------



## T33's Torts

That's the same thread Luke was telling me about the other day. Kind of a hopeless situation I think.


----------



## StarSapphire22

If I found out I had a species like that, I'd be trying to find conservation programs or zoos or even just reputable breeders. But nope, keeping two in a shoebox is obviously a great idea.


----------



## T33's Torts

But how do you accidentally fall into caring for TWO?! Why can't I have bad luck like this?!


----------



## StarSapphire22

StarSapphire22 said:


> If I found out I had a species like that, I'd be trying to find conservation programs or zoos or even just reputable breeders. But nope, keeping two in a shoebox is obviously a great idea.


 
Sorry, that was mean. I'm really just upset about this whole situation.



tffnytorts said:


> That's the same thread Luke was telling me about the other day. Kind of a hopeless situation I think.


 
You're probably right. I just can't not care/try. It's just not who I am. Conservation is a really big deal to me. It's why I want to work in zoos with conservation programs.


----------



## Elohi

I just read page 1. I don't think I can read more. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Oh god. Nm. Read it all. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

Some people just don't get it at all . All you can do is give advice and hope they fix it . So it's Friday have a beer and relax . I just read that whole thread . Its very disappointing.


----------



## Elohi

Really Echo? Smh




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## christinaland128

Elohi said:


> I just read page 1. I don't think I can read more.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


EXACTLY my thoughts. Killing me. :/


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats a nice wall Monica..


----------



## mike taylor

Hey where did everybody go?


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm here.


----------



## Elohi

tffnytorts said:


> Thats a nice wall Monica..



See my dogs paw prints up high? I don't know why she would be putting paws way to there LOL. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm thinking you have a spider dog. "NNANANANANANA BATDOG!!!"


----------



## Elohi

I suspect she *may* have been trying to get a wasp. She is smart like that...


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I'm still not feeling so hot. This is getting me down a bit. I just want to be better now 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm feeling pretty darn hot. Warm, I mean.  Its 86° in the house.


----------



## AZtortMom

It's about 100 here, if that make you feel any better


----------



## T33's Torts

Today MP broke 99°! In May!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yikes!


----------



## mike taylor

You don't have a a/c unit? You would die in Texas without one .


----------



## T33's Torts

I do, but it takes a good 45 minutes to cool down the whole house, then as soon as I turn it off, its hot again.


----------



## Elohi

Oh yeah. Texas heat requires a/c. 
My house actually has two huge a/c units. One for upstairs and one for down. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

What is it? Like a small window unit or something .


----------



## T33's Torts

Its a big-box kind outside of the backdoor. I don't know what's up. So I carry around a little green fan.


----------



## mike taylor

It just may need to cleaned . You have to clean the coils so it can pull the hot air out . It should cycle on and off by itself.


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't always have it on. When I'm not home, its not important the house is cool.


----------



## mike taylor

Ok I keep my house at 68/70 all the time . There's no way I'm sitting in a hot house .


----------



## Elohi

Ours is freezing at 74 daytime and 73 nighttime. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah its the good life . Nice and cool . On a good note going tomorrow to Greg' s place and picking up a leopard tortoise . Then gotta go to work for little bit . The only good thing there is no set time to be there .


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Yeah its the good life . Nice and cool . On a good note going tomorrow to Greg' s place and picking up a leopard tortoise . Then gotta go to work for little bit . The only good thing there is no set time to be there .



Oooooo a Greg T baby!! Yay!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> This is my favorite thing to see in the morning (more than coffee!):
> View attachment 78504


that is the cuteness


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I have used it and I know my neighbor uses IcyHot a lot. I used it on my shoulder and I believe it helps. She uses it on her back.


I used icy hot a time or two when my neck was super sore. They are pretty awesome until they wear off.


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> Today MP broke 99°! In May!


We are so cold this year that most of the trees don't even have buds yet. Send some heat this way. Eeek....


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Ok I keep my house at 68/70 all the time . There's no way I'm sitting in a hot house .


Brr! I'm breaking out the sweater at that temp!


----------



## Ashes

My house is set on 63 during the winter, probably will keep it at 74 during the summer (IF it ever gets warm enough outside). Lol.


----------



## AZtortMom

We keep ours at 80 for the summer. A little too hot for most of you guys  but we both work in the heat, so anything cooler is too cold for us


----------



## Elohi

AZtortMom said:


> Brr! I'm breaking out the sweater at that temp!



Fluffy socks and hoodies are required to hang out at Mike's. Brrrrr LOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> We keep ours at 80 for the summer. A little too hot for most of you guys  but we both work in the heat, so anything cooler is too cold for us


Yeah, that's just a tad too warm. Lol.


----------



## Elohi

littledude said:


> My house is set on 63 during the winter, probably will keep it at 74 during the summer (IF it ever gets warm enough outside). Lol.



OMG Ashley, I'd need alpine gear at your place LOL. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Haha! I'm under a blanket in sweats most of the time. Lol. This house has NO energy efficient appliances so I tried to keep it down. My bill was still $172. Lol.


----------



## Elohi

I'm glad y'all came to chat. I'm laying here with hellacious heartburn in addition to my sore throat. I think I've angered the gut a little with the kettle corn I ate. (Shhhh that's not paleo at all but it was non-gmo) LOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

I used to never run the AC and keep my house at 83 in the winter. Mikey refused to stay the night with me when we were dating. When we got married he got a programmable thermostat and I'm not allowed to touch it. I think in the summer the house is 75 and in the winter its 68? If I whimper he will turn up the heat.


----------



## Ashes

Lol I complain but then I think about the bill and say eh, I can layer. Lol.


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> I'm glad y'all came to chat. I'm laying here with hellacious heartburn in addition to my sore throat. I think I've angered the gut a little with the kettle corn I ate. (Shhhh that's not paleo at all but it was non-gmo) LOL
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Most popcorn is non gmo


----------



## T33's Torts

I threw my hair into a bun-ish form, and an hour later its a completed ponytail. Damn hair..


----------



## T33's Torts

Back in a bun, and time starts... NOW!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey Ken, the Trailblazers are beating Houston! I'd prefer if they won tonight. 

Actually, I'd prefer if neither team won. LOL.


----------



## sibi

Hi guys! I know, it's been a while. My health has been such an issue lately. Too much going on now, and to top it off, Beasty Boy had stones stuck in his bladder for the past 5 months!. Vet said the only way to get them out is surgery. Poor baby. He's had such a tough time of it in his short life. Also, Baby Runt had a few stones that were real tough to get out. The vet used her fingers to try to get the stones out. This left another problem...afterward, Baby Runt's back legs couldn't move. I've been a wreak the past couple of months, not to mention the small fortune it has cost me ay the vets. On a lighter note, I had porcelain tiles that look like wood planks installed in my living room a few weeks ago. It's just so beautiful now. I hated the carpet that was there before. And, for anyone who understands the measuring of blood sugars for the past 3 months (AC1), my percentage is 12.7% If I don't change the way I'm doing things, I will die soon. This is what my doctor told me today. So, there it is. How's everyone doing?


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh my god Sibi's back!! 
We missed you! Welcome back!


----------



## Ashes

Hi sibi, I'm Ashley! I'm really sorry to hear all of that going on! Poor little guys.... Hopefully everything gets figured out soon with you as well!!


----------



## sibi

Hi Tiff and Ashley! Glad to be back among the living. I Hope Maria chimes in. I missed all you guys. I'm always in pain and it's hard to get online and chat when all this is going on. But, I promise I'll always stick my head in every once in a while to let you guys know I'm not dead yet. Hope to hear from Jacqui and Cowboy soon.


----------



## T33's Torts

You should make a Facebook account. Its so much easier to stay in the loop! Let us know when you do, a majority (minus Ken) have pages.


----------



## Elohi

Hi sibi! Sorry to hear about all of the stressors. Glad you're back!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## sibi

I have a Facebook account, but I rarely use it because I hate using it. It doesn't afford the type of privacy I want despite the preferences I've set. I just don't like that the people I post have access to their friends and family, and so on. Some of those people I don't approve of their comments or lifestyles and I don't have any control over that. Besides, I don't trust facebooks's access to my account at will w/o my consent.


----------



## sissyofone

Hey Everyone. And Mrs. Sylvia I've missed you so much. I'm so sorry to hear about your health I wish you only the best you've been a blessing to my torts and myself. Is Beastie Boy having the surgery? Baby Runt is better right? And How about Honey Boy? You'll be pleased to know Shelby's gained another couple pounds. A little bird  messaged me and told me you were on. You've been on my mind a lot lately. Ive missed chatting with you on and off the forum. And wasn't gonna miss saying hello to you tonight. You and yours are in my thoughts and prayers.

P.S That little bird owns a Tank and has a balcony. Lol


----------



## sibi

Hi Maria! I missed you too. I should be able to call you tomorrow sometime. We'll catch up on all the good stuff. I'm so glad that Shelby is doing good. Beasty Boy isn't going for the surgery yet. If he can live and not be sick from these stones, I can't see putting him through all this stress to remove the stones. Many torts in the wild go through their whole life with stones in their bladder without incident. So, I'm just gonna wait and see. Yes, Baby Runt is so much better. She past those large stones, and she's now pooping normally. She's so cute! I'm gonna videotape my feeding her so that you can see just how cute she is. She's totally dependent on me to feed and take care of her. She trusts only me! I'm. A little afraid of what could happen to her if I weren't around anymore. But, for now she's the princess and the boys have to be very careful of mama sibi when it comes to my baby girl! Lol


----------



## sissyofone

I'm so glad to hear. You are more than welcome to call anytime. You know I'm up late everynight. Its my me time. LOL I can hardly wait to see Baby Runts video. A Princess indeed she is. Them boys better watch out.  It made my night to hear from you. I'm still coming home to visit in August. I want to take you up on that offer to visit if its possible. Would Love to meet your Tort family. Please do call when you can. Did you get emails I sent you re : Shelby and Spunky? Spunky weighs a little over 11lbs now. And Shelby is around 9 lbs now. I'm so proud of them.


----------



## sissyofone

I posted that to quick. I totally understand what you mean about Beastie Boy and the stones. Your an Angel for all you've done. Sending lots of good vibes that things will be better for him. And you. Please keep in touch.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning TFO!*


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting here chuckling at all of you who say how you like it hot, but then your all saying your running AC units. To me that seems like you really DON"T likie it hot.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> We are so cold this year that most of the trees don't even have buds yet. Send some heat this way. Eeek....



I just noticed yesterday some of the mulberry trees are starting to leaf out along with the Althea/Rose of Sharon bushes. The lilacs have just started opening their buds. I still have several of my spring bulbs (tulips, daffodils, ect) waiting to open up. Thursday night I was out covering some of the more tender plants thinking we might get a frost.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I just noticed yesterday some of the mulberry trees are starting to leaf out along with the Althea/Rose of Sharon bushes. The lilacs have just started opening their buds. I still have several of my spring bulbs (tulips, daffodils, ect) waiting to open up. Thursday night I was out covering some of the more tender plants thinking we might get a frost.



That's about the same situation here. It was 89 here Thursday. Most Corvallisites were complaining about the heat. But I moved from California's Central Valley to here, I rarely use my AC, just open the windows. 89 is nothing compared to 110, and I hated that.


----------



## Ashes

Good morning friends.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Ms Maggie! Has been nice seeing you back in here posting. How is Queenie?


----------



## Jacqui

littledude said:


> Good morning friends.



Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Hi guys! I know, it's been a while. My health has been such an issue lately. Too much going on now, and to top it off, Beasty Boy had stones stuck in his bladder for the past 5 months!. Vet said the only way to get them out is surgery. Poor baby. He's had such a tough time of it in his short life. Also, Baby Runt had a few stones that were real tough to get out. The vet used her fingers to try to get the stones out. This left another problem...afterward, Baby Runt's back legs couldn't move. I've been a wreak the past couple of months, not to mention the small fortune it has cost me ay the vets. On a lighter note, I had porcelain tiles that look like wood planks installed in my living room a few weeks ago. It's just so beautiful now. I hated the carpet that was there before. And, for anyone who understands the measuring of blood sugars for the past 3 months (AC1), my percentage is 12.7% If I don't change the way I'm doing things, I will die soon. This is what my doctor told me today. So, there it is. How's everyone doing?



Sibi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have been so worried about you and yours and it looks like with just cause.  Have you been able to remove the threat of them getting more stones? The tiles sound neat and the main thing is your happy about them.  I always knew you were sweet Sibi, but really that is one test where high marks are not a good thing.  Save your sweetness for us and the critters, not the darn blood test.... and that's an order. p)


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Morning Ms Maggie! Has been nice seeing you back in here posting. How is Queenie?


Thank you very much! Queenie is as beautiful as ever and a real easy keeper.
I'm very glad I didn't have to compete against your outside habitat for the pig blanket. It's beautiful. Bob's new mat is already installed and been peed on...


----------



## Ashes

Alright guys..... Here goes another full day of "training"....  wasted Saturday.... Let's hope it's entertaining again but I feel today will be more serious... Have a good day!


----------



## Jacqui

Thank you for the compliment on my habitat. *blushes* It was last year's major project, this year it's sulcatas, leopards, and redfoots getting more major work done. I would love to win that mat for the new sulcata house that I will be working on later this year. Doubt it will happen, but hey if you don't try then for sure it won't happen, right.

Sounds like Bob knows exactly how to break in his mat!


----------



## Jacqui

littledude said:


> Alright guys..... Here goes another full day of "training"....  wasted Saturday.... Let's hope it's entertaining again but I feel today will be more serious... Have a good day!



Hope it will be better then you think and today you will learn a bunch.


----------



## Jacqui

I can't believe next Saturday my baby boy will be graduating college.  Seems like just yesterday we were cuddling on the couch after the other children had left for school and deciding what we would be doing for the day. That skinny little runt has filled out, grown and become quite a nice man. He makes me proud.


----------



## mike taylor

Thats awesome Jacqui! Hope to see pictures of you and him on this special day .


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning ！Good morning! Have a great weekend.


----------



## T33's Torts

Busy day today.. Russian cage must be swapped out (ANTS!!) and then I have to go to a 30 day bday party for Noah, then I get to watch little kids until 7, when they'll be carried off screaming.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Thats awesome Jacqui! Hope to see pictures of you and him on this special day .



Him maybe, me never. I am allergic to cameras.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning everyone. The skies have clouded back up and the temps have dropped 30 degrees to a more normal state at the beach. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Just grab an Epi-Pen...


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning ！Good morning! Have a great weekend.



Has your wife come around to the four birds being acceptable?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I can't believe next Saturday my baby boy will be graduating college.  Seems like just yesterday we were cuddling on the couch after the other children had left for school and deciding what we would be doing for the day. That skinny little runt has filled out, grown and become quite a nice man. He makes me proud.



Good for you, Actually that only mean you did a great job as a Mom. Congrats! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Just grab an Epi-Pen...


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> 30 degrees
> Luke&Lou


Time to come enjoy the nice SoCal Sumring.


----------



## mike taylor

You are smart! I tried to trick you . Ha Ha Come on get something nice on and take a picture its fun!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Has your wife come around to the four birds being acceptable?



YES.....................She still at sleep at this time. So I thing 4 Love bird and I all survived. LOL...


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good for you, Actually that only mean you did a great job as a Mom. Congrats! ! ! ! ! !



Nope, they made themselves into what they are and what they are still becoming. Just was glad to be able to see them in all their stages.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> YES.....................She still at sleep at this time. So I thing 4 Love bird and I all survived. LOL...



Yippee!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> You are smart! I tried to trick you . Ha Ha Come on get something nice on and take a picture its fun!


Nothing gets by Jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Nothing gets by Jacqui!



I only wish that were true.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Nope, they made themselves into what they are and what they are still becoming. Just was glad to be able to see them in all their stages.



Very humble Jacqui. Mother play a very important role in the child's growth and developments, there is no argument about it.


----------



## T33's Torts

I agree!


----------



## Jacqui

I guess I can't put it off any longer, I need to go and see if the mower will start and get some of the grass cut before
I can't find the house any more. Have fun guys.


----------



## bouaboua

Nowadays, it is even tougher to be a Mom. 

Mother's day are near. I tip my hat to all the Mom in the Forum.


----------



## bouaboua

Ask your Torts to do the mowing........

Have Fun!！!！I will need to take a allergy pill or two and a mask before I go out to do that.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> Hi guys! I know, it's been a while. My health has been such an issue lately. Too much going on now, and to top it off, Beasty Boy had stones stuck in his bladder for the past 5 months!. Vet said the only way to get them out is surgery. Poor baby. He's had such a tough time of it in his short life. Also, Baby Runt had a few stones that were real tough to get out. The vet used her fingers to try to get the stones out. This left another problem...afterward, Baby Runt's back legs couldn't move. I've been a wreak the past couple of months, not to mention the small fortune it has cost me ay the vets. On a lighter note, I had porcelain tiles that look like wood planks installed in my living room a few weeks ago. It's just so beautiful now. I hated the carpet that was there before. And, for anyone who understands the measuring of blood sugars for the past 3 months (AC1), my percentage is 12.7% If I don't change the way I'm doing things, I will die soon. This is what my doctor told me today. So, there it is. How's everyone doing?


Hi Sibi  I hope you feel better and everything with you and your tort babies gets resolved soon


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning ! Another Mom! Good morning!


----------



## bouaboua

Are you just getting off work?


----------



## LolaMyLove

Good morning to all. Little sleep last night and a long day today but should be a nice day (minus my cat dilemma). My sons Lacrosse season comes to a close this weekend (YAY) so I will soon have my weekends back. I also bribed his friends with the temptations of free pizza if they move all 150 retaining wall bricks from the front yard to the back where I need them. We will see if they actually show up.


----------



## T33's Torts

Bribing your sons friends... 

Seems like a good idea to me!  
Maybe you should've included ice cream?


----------



## LolaMyLove

I will


----------



## bouaboua

Good way of use young muscles. Our old back muscle would not handle those task anymore. If you can invite one girl also, The efficiency will be much higher with those boys. LOL......

Happy building, At least weather is cooperating.


----------



## T33's Torts

LMAO!! He's probably right.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Ture, but these boys are 11 so the girl thing is still awkward.


----------



## bouaboua

Well.....In that case. I take that back. 

Pizza and ice cream will work well......Video games afterward???


----------



## LolaMyLove

Or the offer to blow up cans with my airsoft usually works on these guys.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, when I was 11, that was a different story. 

Anywho, its almost 8:30, and the sun is hot and shining!


----------



## bouaboua

littlestella said:


> Or the offer to blow up cans with my airsoft usually works on these guys.


What!!

Blowup cans with airsoft...........Can I come too??


----------



## LolaMyLove

Anytime, I'm only about an hour from you anyways. 
+=
Kids+mussels=bang bang goes the cans.
Ps my kid put all these smiley icons on my phone


----------



## LolaMyLove

Darn the smileys didn't show up


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Ask your Torts to do the mowing........
> 
> Have Fun!！!！I will need to take a allergy pill or two and a mask before I go out to do that.



They only look at me like I am crazy when I suggest they take care of the grass and other green items.


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> Good morning to all. Little sleep last night and a long day today but should be a nice day (minus my cat dilemma). My sons Lacrosse season comes to a close this weekend (YAY) so I will soon have my weekends back. I also bribed his friends with the temptations of free pizza if they move all 150 retaining wall bricks from the front yard to the back where I need them. We will see if they actually show up.



Kids are useful aren't they?  I still call my youngest in to help with the heavy jobs.


----------



## Yvonne G

So, Jacqui...is THIS how you do your mowing?


----------



## T33's Torts

I turned a glass salad bowl into a fish tank! Multi-purpose items are great!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So, Jacqui...is THIS how you do your mowing?



Hey I mowed for a bit and have come online to relax and dry off.  Or maybe I should say I do mowing the way some person I know does her weed eating?


----------



## Yvonne G

Not quite, because that person of whom you speak really doesn't DO weed eating! But I must admit, you inspired me earlier. After I read where you were going to see if your mower would start I went outside and mowed the desert tortoises, the russians and the back yard (quarantine). In the process I found a patch of fox tails and sat down and pulled them all up. So I feel I've done my bit for the day. It's not lunch time yet, but I'm going to go see what I've got in the kitchen for lunch.


----------



## Ashes

I have to cold call a bunch of people..... I despise cold calling. So uncomfortable right now....


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## Yvonne G

I hate phone calling of any sort. I was a long distance operator for AT&T for many years before it went automated and wearing the head set, having the voices so close to my ear drum, made it so I can hardly stand to have the phone next to my ear. It is physically painful to me.


----------



## Ashes

Yvonne G said:


> I hate phone calling of any sort. I was a long distance operator for AT&T for many years before it went automated and wearing the head set, having the voices so close to my ear drum, made it so I can hardly stand to have the phone next to my ear. It is physically painful to me.


I'm a receptionist so I have the phone to my head ALL THE TIME, then my sis wonders why I don't wanna talk on the phone for an hour later that night.... I don't talk on it unless I'm at work. I hate talking on the phone and completely understand how you feel.


----------



## Yvonne G

I use email when I want to talk to relatives. My grand daughter is in Hawaii and email is great for me, however, not so great for her. I'll send her an email and what does she do? She turns around and CALLS me!


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL. I hate being on the phone. I'd rather talk face to face.


----------



## Jacqui

My main dislike of phones is I can't always hear folks. Certain voices are just beyond my hearing, such as my eldest son. Fortunately, Jeff is one I can hear. I mush prefer texting conversations with folks. In person I am shy, so I don't tend to talk.


----------



## Jacqui

... and Yvonne, so proud of your yard work today!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I can't believe next Saturday my baby boy will be graduating college.  Seems like just yesterday we were cuddling on the couch after the other children had left for school and deciding what we would be doing for the day. That skinny little runt has filled out, grown and become quite a nice man. He makes me proud.


Congrats you should be proud. Growing a person is hard work.


----------



## Elohi

Kerryann said:


> Congrats you should be proud. Growing a person is hard work.



Freckles is a determine little leopard brat hahahaha. 
She found a cucumber sprout in the corner of the enclosure. Actually there were several. So she ate them to the ground and then continued to eat a sprout that was still folded down into the soil. Dirt and all. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

And I have no idea why I have a quote. I didn't select reply or quite. Hmmmm


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I got the house down to 72°.   
This is WONDERFUL!


----------



## Yvonne G

So, Jacqui...are you going to the graduation?

I too have trouble hearing folks on the phone. My phone has a speaker function. Its not real loud, but it really helps me be able to hear the other person on the phone.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Are you just getting off work?


Nah, not working today  being lazy and watching the Kentucky Derby


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> I got the house down to 72°.
> This is WONDERFUL!


Brr!


----------



## T33's Torts

House is back into the 80°'s!


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> LOL. I hate being on the phone. I'd rather talk face to face.


I've noticed this since you went from 50 second to me to not calling at all...


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

If you can't tell, I'm not great with time management.


----------



## T33's Torts

Sorry for killin' the chat. 
What's everyone having for dinner?


----------



## Kerryann

So how is everyone doing today??


----------



## AZtortMom

We are having BBQ chicken


----------



## AZtortMom

Kerryann said:


> So how is everyone doing today??


Good  we were going to do more work on the house, but we got lazy and said screw it  how are you?


----------



## T33's Torts

Noel, if you lived closer I'd invite myself over! 
I'm doing well-ish, Kerryann, what about youself?


----------



## AZtortMom

You are welcome over anytime Tiff


----------



## Ashes

We just had steak and an asparagus/potatoes/onion mix on the grill.... Mmmm.....


----------



## Kerryann

I made pasta with fake chikn in vegetarian bolognese sauce.


----------



## Kerryann

We are drinking the last of our growlers from our trip out east in February.  This is a cream ale and it's so yummy.


----------



## Yvonne G

I had fried hot dogs in catsup...does that count?


----------



## Jacqui

I had Pizza Hut pasta.... my youngest daughter came down and took me out.  I was just taking some of the babies out for sun and had to turn right around and take them back inside. Oh well tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I had fried hot dogs in catsup...does that count?



I was going to grill some chicken hot dogs with hot stuff in them for my supper before things changed.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So, Jacqui...are you going to the graduation?



It's not like I really have any choice. It's not something I would normally want to go to and worse I will be meeting my son's girlfriend's family for the first time.  Not that I don't want to meet them, more I think I will be letting my son down as I don't think I am quite up to their standard. My son's Aunt and Uncle on his father side are also coming. They are nice, but more upper crust then I am (lawyers and one is a retired judge and of course they have a bit of money). Just have to keep reminding myself this is for my son.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> We are having BBQ chicken


Sounds good!


----------



## AZtortMom

Randy's a great cook, so it's pretty tasty


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Randy's a great cook, so it's pretty tasty



This is a sexist comment I know, but it sure seems men do the BBQ and grilling the best.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> We are drinking the last of our growlers from our trip out east in February.  This is a cream ale and it's so yummy.



Sounds like time for a road trip back there....


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> It's not like I really have any choice. It's not something I would normally want to go to and worse I will be meeting my son's girlfriend's family for the first time.  Not that I don't want to meet them, more I think I will be letting my son down as I don't think I am quite up to their standard. My son's Aunt and Uncle on his father side are also coming. They are nice, but more upper crust then I am (lawyers and one is a retired judge and of course they have a bit of money). Just have to keep reminding myself this is for my son.


I felt the same way when I met Randy's family. Then I realized that we are (you and I Jacqui) great people and they are not any better then us. Just be the fabulous person you are sweetie


----------



## LoutheRussian

We had prawns and 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I felt the same way when I met Randy's family. Then I realized that we are (you and I Jacqui) great people and they are not any better then us. Just be the fabulous person you are sweetie



Ah that's sweet to say. You are indeed a great person. I am just very shy and feel very inadequate around folks.


----------



## AZtortMom

Me too  *hugs*


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> We had prawns and
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Left us hanging, Luke... What the hell?


----------



## Jacqui

Luke just wanted to see where our imaginations would lead us.


----------



## AZtortMom

That's a very dangerous neighborhood for me


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Sibi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have been so worried about you and yours and it looks like with just cause.  Have you been able to remove the threat of them getting more stones? The tiles sound neat and the main thing is your happy about them.  I always knew you were sweet Sibi, but really that is one test where high marks are not a good thing.  Save your sweetness for us and the critters, not the darn blood test.... and that's an order. p)



Sorry I couldn't reply sooner. Yeah, I took a friend with me to the doctor's office so that she could get a better idea on how bad my condition is. Her name is Jackie and she took a ton of notes. She calls me every 2-4 hours to make sure I checked my blood sugars and took my insulin. She visits me everyday and she helps me to remember to keep my appointments since my brain is like a sieve lately. One week I missed two doctor appointments! It doesn't even matter if the office called me the day before to remind me. With all my pains, I just don't remember anything except to feed my babies and take care of them. Baby Runt is over 15 pounds now, and she even let's people hand feed her weeds from the yard. She's sooooo cute! Some weeds are as tall as her, and you should see her trying to grab them in her mouth. Beasty Boy weighs over 35 pounds now, and I can hardly lift him anymore. Honey Boy is the sweetest boy on this planet. He doesn't have an aggressive bone in his body. He just strolls away if someone( Baby Runt) tries to dominate his space. Anyhow, I was in so much pain today that I was crying at all the way to the eatery tonight. I haven't taken my med, Lyrica, because the co pay is $600 for a three month supply. I've been off it for the past two weeks and I'm really feeling it now. My husband said that he wants me to have the medicine because he can't see me suffer. He explains it away saying that it's only $200 a month and he can afford it. But, that's just one of my meds. I take 11 other meds with large co pays. Last year we spent nearly $5K on just medicine! So, he's going to get my Lyrica tonight. Meanwhile I'm on pain meds which keeps the edge off for a while. Love you all for your kind words and thoughts. If I don't get back to you all tonight, I'll make it a point to sign in tomorrow for a chat.


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> Luke just wanted to see where our imaginations would lead us.


I don't want to know where Luke's mind is..


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> Sorry I couldn't reply sooner. Yeah, I took a friend with me to the doctor's office so that she could get a better idea on how bad my condition is. Her name is Jackie and she took a ton of notes. She calls me every 2-4 hours to make sure I checked my blood sugars and took my insulin. She visits me everyday and she helps me to remember to keep my appointments since my brain is like a sieve lately. One week I missed two doctor appointments! It doesn't even matter if the office called me the day before to remind me. With all my pains, I just don't remember anything except to feed my babies and take care of them. Baby Runt is over 15 pounds now, and she even let's people hand feed her weeds from the yard. She's sooooo cute! Some weeds are as tall as her, and you should see her trying to grab them in her mouth. Beasty Boy weighs over 35 pounds now, and I can hardly lift him anymore. Honey Boy is the sweetest boy on this planet. He doesn't have an aggressive bone in his body. He just strolls away if someone( Baby Runt) tries to dominate his space. Anyhow, I was in so much pain today that I was crying at all the way to the eatery tonight. I haven't taken my med, Lyrica, because the co pay is $600 for a three month supply. I've been off it for the past two weeks and I'm really feeling it now. My husband said that he wants me to have the medicine because he can't see me suffer. He explains it away saying that it's only $200 a month and he can afford it. But, that's just one of my meds. I take 11 other meds with large co pays. Last year we spent nearly $5K on just medicine! So, he's going to get my Lyrica tonight. Meanwhile I'm on pain meds which keeps the edge off for a while. Love you all for your kind words and thoughts. If I don't get back to you all tonight, I'll make it a point to sign in tomorrow for a chat.


*HUGS*


----------



## T33's Torts

I think its funny- they stuck me at the kid table.. 
Having a beer at the kiddo table. Wrong.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> It's not like I really have any choice. It's not something I would normally want to go to and worse I will be meeting my son's girlfriend's family for the first time.  Not that I don't want to meet them, more I think I will be letting my son down as I don't think I am quite up to their standard. My son's Aunt and Uncle on his father side are also coming. They are nice, but more upper crust then I am (lawyers and one is a retired judge and of course they have a bit of money). Just have to keep reminding myself this is for my son.



Having money or prestige doesn't make a person. The stuff YOU are made of makes you "special," and a pleasure to know. Just remember that Jacqui. I never met you, saw you, or know you really well; but, from where I stand, you are just as good, if not better, than those that you'll be meeting.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> It's not like I really have any choice. It's not something I would normally want to go to and worse I will be meeting my son's girlfriend's family for the first time.  Not that I don't want to meet them, more I think I will be letting my son down as I don't think I am quite up to their standard. My son's Aunt and Uncle on his father side are also coming. They are nice, but more upper crust then I am (lawyers and one is a retired judge and of course they have a bit of money). Just have to keep reminding myself this is for my son.


What makes a person upper crust is their spirit and I can't imagine they'd find someone finer than yourself.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Ah that's sweet to say. You are indeed a great person. I am just very shy and feel very inadequate around folks.


Surprisingly I am that way too. In a business situation I force it and I know my stuffs well so I pass and people don't notice but in social settings I am a so nervous the first time. I just force myself through it though.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Sorry I couldn't reply sooner. Yeah, I took a friend with me to the doctor's office so that she could get a better idea on how bad my condition is. Her name is Jackie and she took a ton of notes. She calls me every 2-4 hours to make sure I checked my blood sugars and took my insulin. She visits me everyday and she helps me to remember to keep my appointments since my brain is like a sieve lately. One week I missed two doctor appointments! It doesn't even matter if the office called me the day before to remind me. With all my pains, I just don't remember anything except to feed my babies and take care of them. Baby Runt is over 15 pounds now, and she even let's people hand feed her weeds from the yard. She's sooooo cute! Some weeds are as tall as her, and you should see her trying to grab them in her mouth. Beasty Boy weighs over 35 pounds now, and I can hardly lift him anymore. Honey Boy is the sweetest boy on this planet. He doesn't have an aggressive bone in his body. He just strolls away if someone( Baby Runt) tries to dominate his space. Anyhow, I was in so much pain today that I was crying at all the way to the eatery tonight. I haven't taken my med, Lyrica, because the co pay is $600 for a three month supply. I've been off it for the past two weeks and I'm really feeling it now. My husband said that he wants me to have the medicine because he can't see me suffer. He explains it away saying that it's only $200 a month and he can afford it. But, that's just one of my meds. I take 11 other meds with large co pays. Last year we spent nearly $5K on just medicine! So, he's going to get my Lyrica tonight. Meanwhile I'm on pain meds which keeps the edge off for a while. Love you all for your kind words and thoughts. If I don't get back to you all tonight, I'll make it a point to sign in tomorrow for a chat.


Oh Sibi  the torts sound like they are doing so fabulous but I am sad to hear you are in so much pain.


----------



## mike taylor

Maybe ole Luke has a.d.d an seen something shiny and ran off . My son does it all the time . LOL


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Just popping in to say hey!


----------



## Ashes

RosieRedfoot said:


> Just popping in to say hey!


Hello!!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Nothing shiny or creative I realized what I was gonna say didn't matter so I was going to clear it but being the doof I am I hit the wrong button. I'm sorry for the confusion 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

You're fine Luke.


----------



## tortnmutt

Hey everyone! I just wanted to introduce my new buddy! He's a rescue from international reptile rescue, and I've named him Sarge. I'm going to be the crazy animal lady!!


----------



## Jacqui

*Sibi* no mater the cost, you need to get those meds. I know how high those co-pays can be, but money has to be found because your important and your ability to live a full life is important. It's the crappers, when we have to face each month if we are going to buy the meds we have to have or have money for those other things we have to have (like food, clothing, shelter). Start taking care of yourself like your one of your tortoises. Give Jackie a high five for what she is doing.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I don't want to know where Luke's mind is..



Well he is a guy....

(Yes I know, another kinda sexist remark... sorry to the males in here)


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Just popping in to say hey!



Well hey stranger!


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Nothing shiny or creative I realized what I was gonna say didn't matter so I was going to clear it but being the doof I am I hit the wrong button. I'm sorry for the confusion
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Do the things we write in here have to matter?


----------



## Jacqui

tortnmutt said:


> Hey everyone! I just wanted to introduce my new buddy! He's a rescue from international reptile rescue, and I've named him Sarge. I'm going to be the crazy animal lady!!



A ball! I love the balls. So Sarge is taking care of the empty tank issue for you?


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!!!!*


----------



## Ashes

Good morning friends!!


----------



## mike taylor

I have a ball python to . I've had him for 16 years . Yours looks big maybe female? ? Very pretty! Love snakes awesome animals.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Good morning all. Have more brick moving today, the kids didn't show up (but we got home late from the game anyways) to help. So back at it today.


----------



## mike taylor

Lazy kids! Maybe pizza isn't their food . Hamburgers maybe? ?


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning to you all. 

Have everyone ready in the house for Church this morning. And head out to Asia again this afternoon.


----------



## tortnmutt

mike taylor said:


> I have a ball python to . I've had him for 16 years . Yours looks big maybe female? ? Very pretty! Love snakes awesome animals.



They said he was male, although I didn't confirm that he'd been sexed. I don't really care, haha. What sized enclosure do you keep your ball in? She said 30gal was sufficient (50 gal too big though..) but his hides take up 2/3 of it. Plus his water and there's not much space left. Can you message me a photo?


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi everyone!


----------



## mike taylor

I keep my python in a twenty gallon long . With a heat pad on the bottom of one side . I keep him on paper towels . With a big water bowl . Thats all they need . I take him outside in the afternoon to let him slide around the yard .


----------



## StarSapphire22

When I worked at Petco, 2 of my coworkers were as cuckoo for snakes as we are for torts. They always recommended a 40 breeder for the tank, 2 hides (warm and cool end), maybe a couple rocks or things they can get all curly on, and papertowels or aspen snake bedding or reptile carpet for the substrate. Ours usually liked to semi-bury themselves, so I said aspen was preferable so that they could do that.


----------



## Ashes

Morning tiff!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Ashley!


----------



## StarSapphire22

And the greek/Egyptian debacle continues. Sigh.

Good morning everyone! Hope everyone has an enjoyable Sunday.


----------



## Elohi

Good morning y'all. 
I'm am SO stressed out because I had a cardiac event last night and was unsure of what to do, since so many times by the time I get to a hospital, it's either stopped or it's is monitored and then I'm released to my cardiologists care. So unless I'm at risk of dying, I tend to hold off on seeking care. I've mentioned before that my arrhythmia's are poorly controlled with medication and they have nearly killed me even at the lowest of doses. So...I had an event I've never experienced before. Awful chest pain that came in waves and at times also included arm pain in those waves. I almost lost consciousness at one point but I quickly recovered and the pains subsided after a while. But I then started shaking. By the time we got home I was fine, just tired. My giant hand and arms veins vanished and my hands were ghostly white. My nails were also white with a bluish/purple color. Although that in itself is t all that alarming because I have raynauds so that happens a lot lol. But I have never had chest and arm pain like that. I kept calm, a product of having a lot of cardiac events and practice with staying calm. I suppose that could save my life at some point. Anyways, so I'm torn about it all. I probably need to get some blood work done to check my tropimins levels but googling offers conflicting info on when tropimins would peak for testing. I had planned to go for testing today but since I'm unsure of peak times, and testing having to be do et thy ER on a Sunday, I guess I'll just call my Dr tomorrow and see what he wants to do and go from there. I am just far too young for these problems!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I'm hoping it was just worse and different because I've been sick. -sigh-

BUT, I am getting better. The sickness is losing lol. 

Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## LolaMyLove

Just relax today. Im sorry your feeling so crappy lately, I hope it turns around soon.


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> Good morning all. Have more brick moving today, the kids didn't show up (but we got home late from the game anyways) to help. So back at it today.



Well hopefully today is the day!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning to you all.
> 
> Have everyone ready in the house for Church this morning. And head out to Asia again this afternoon.



Your already heading back to Asia?


----------



## Jacqui

When I had our balls, they lived in 40 gallon breeders.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I'm hoping it was just worse and different because I've been sick. -sigh-
> 
> BUT, I am getting better. The sickness is losing lol.
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Glad the sickness is leaving, but dang what was happening to you last night sounds horrible.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning good morning good morning. Waking up fully rested and finding a good morning message from a pretty girl sure is a good way to start the day.


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

Glad your day has started well. I hope it continues to even get better as the day goes on.


----------



## T33's Torts

Today is reptile store day! Once you get over the fact that you end up spending $45 more than you wanted, the pet store is a pretty darn fun place.


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> Good morning y'all.
> I'm am SO stressed out because I had a cardiac event last night and was unsure of what to do, since so many times by the time I get to a hospital, it's either stopped or it's is monitored and then I'm released to my cardiologists care. So unless I'm at risk of dying, I tend to hold off on seeking care. I've mentioned before that my arrhythmia's are poorly controlled with medication and they have nearly killed me even at the lowest of doses. So...I had an event I've never experienced before. Awful chest pain that came in waves and at times also included arm pain in those waves. I almost lost consciousness at one point but I quickly recovered and the pains subsided after a while. But I then started shaking. By the time we got home I was fine, just tired. My giant hand and arms veins vanished and my hands were ghostly white. My nails were also white with a bluish/purple color. Although that in itself is t all that alarming because I have raynauds so that happens a lot lol. But I have never had chest and arm pain like that. I kept calm, a product of having a lot of cardiac events and practice with staying calm. I suppose that could save my life at some point. Anyways, so I'm torn about it all. I probably need to get some blood work done to check my tropimins levels but googling offers conflicting info on when tropimins would peak for testing. I had planned to go for testing today but since I'm unsure of peak times, and testing having to be do et thy ER on a Sunday, I guess I'll just call my Dr tomorrow and see what he wants to do and go from there. I am just far too young for these problems!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 

I'm so sorry to hear you are going through this. It is scary to experience this kind of pain. Blood work will show if there are enzymes that are associated with a heart attack. You could be experiencing angina. I would carefully consider the kind of meds you are on that could be giving you this kind of experience. In any case, the symptoms you're experiencing are troublesome. Sometimes the cure is worse than the ill. Be careful about the kind of meds you're taking.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Glad your day has started well. I hope it continues to even get better as the day goes on.


 
Good morning Jacqui. I wanted to ask you, when did we move over to this new page format? I don't think I like it much. For one, I'm constantly having to sign in now. Also, I can't see at a glance what threads are out there, and who are the OP's. Why did they change the old format? Also, why am I just an active member instead of a "well known" member? Is it because I've been off for a couple of months?

Oh, and by the way, my husband is going to our local pharmacy to get my Lyrica today. I am sick from taking pain meds. My hands, face, and feet are swollen. My stomach is upset, and I'm nauseous all the time. I knew there was a good reason why I don't like taking pain killers. And, it isn't a very strong one either.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Today is reptile store day! Once you get over the fact that you end up spending $45 more than you wanted, the pet store is a pretty darn fun place.


I want to go to the pet store and goof off. As much as I like to look at all the animals I feel bad for them. Especially now that I've educated myself more.


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> I want to go to the pet store and goof off. As much as I like to look at all the animals I feel bad for them. Especially now that I've educated myself more.
> 
> Luke&Lou


This one isn't as bad as chain petstores. The cages are tiny and baby tortoises are mixed with eachother, but they're kept hot and humid, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Noel.


----------



## Elohi

sibi said:


> I'm so sorry to hear you are going through this. It is scary to experience this kind of pain. Blood work will show if there are enzymes that are associated with a heart attack. You could be experiencing angina. I would carefully consider the kind of meds you are on that could be giving you this kind of experience. In any case, the symptoms you're experiencing are troublesome. Sometimes the cure is worse than the ill. Be careful about the kind of meds you're taking.



I'm actually not on any meds. I have terrible experiences with meds and they have tried medicating my arrhythmia's but that has always led to bigger problems. 



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Your already heading back to Asia?



Yep! try to make few dollar to feed my tortoises. And only by God's Mercy. God is Great.


----------



## Ashes

Good morning, Luke!

So Little Dude is getting a cage revamp today (need to take the moss out and add more substrate, etc), so gonna be elbow deep in dirt for a while. Hope everyone is having a good Sunday.


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> I'm actually not on any meds. I have terrible experiences with meds and they have tried medicating my arrhythmia's but that has always led to bigger problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
Has anyone mentioned a pace maker? I'm glad you're not on meds that have serious side effects. Something has to give in your situation. What does your doc recommend?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Y'all know how religious I am. That said, God only gives us what we can handle, apparently God thinks Sibi and Elohi are two tough women!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And hi Sibi. Marky says hi too. Thanks for hopping on.


----------



## LoutheRussian

littledude said:


> Good morning, Luke!
> 
> So Little Dude is getting a cage revamp today (need to take the moss out and add more substrate, etc), so gonna be elbow deep in dirt for a while. Hope everyone is having a good Sunday.


I need to add some as well. Tomorrow I'll be walking down to the local everything in one place store to get some. Then be the guy wandering that streets with a forty point bag of topsoil 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> I've noticed this since you went from 50 second to me to not calling at all...
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Hey! Time before last was a total of over 4.30! 
**minus the dropped call time**


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Good morning Jacqui. I wanted to ask you, when did we move over to this new page format? I don't think I like it much. For one, I'm constantly having to sign in now. Also, I can't see at a glance what threads are out there, and who are the OP's. Why did they change the old format? Also, why am I just an active member instead of a "well known" member? Is it because I've been off for a couple of months?
> 
> Oh, and by the way, my husband is going to our local pharmacy to get my Lyrica today. I am sick from taking pain meds. My hands, face, and feet are swollen. My stomach is upset, and I'm nauseous all the time. I knew there was a good reason why I don't like taking pain killers. And, it isn't a very strong one either.



We changed over just a few weeks past. Josh did this to help the forum be as fast, as easy to use, and to be able to keep growing. We just keep outgrowing our site. I myself don't like it as well either, but figure it is just something I have to get use to. The status is based on how many posts you have done, not actually how active or not somebody currently is.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Y'all know how religious I am. That said, God only gives us what we can handle, apparently God thinks Sibi and Elohi are two tough women!


 


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Y'all know how religious I am. That said, God only gives us what we can handle, apparently God thinks Sibi a


 
Hey Cowboy! How the heck are you? Yeah, I'm touch...too touch headed to know when to ease off and take it easy. I never stop doing stuff. My arms could be falling off, and there I'll be trying to do just one more load of wash. Now, I call that dumb! Anyhow, if God were truly responsible for giving me the toughness to handle this, I wouldn't be near death all the time. One day...God does leave a measure of self determination that He doesn't interfere with; you know, a little thing called free will and common sense. The latter being something I'm a bit deficient in, LOL.


----------



## Jacqui

It's been another warm day here and I have been out enjoying my yard. Would be more enjoyable if the bar didn't have a band playing. They are just loud enough to interrupt the peace, but not enough so you can hear the words.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And hi Sibi. Marky says hi too. Thanks for hopping on.


 
How's my Marky Mark? I love my white on white kitty!


----------



## Ashes

I couldn't use much of the old substrate - it stunk..... like... really bad. Like rotten eggs. ????? I washed some and used it but mostly just used the new stuff I bought. I'll post a pic in a bit. 

Question - I bought sheet moss... First thing he does is eat a bite. Is that gonna cause harm if he continues to do so? :/


----------



## T33's Torts

Having a moment with Bob.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> We changed over just a few weeks past. Josh did this to help the forum be as fast, as easy to use, and to be able to keep growing. We just keep outgrowing our site. I myself don't like it as well either, but figure it is just something I have to get use to. The status is based on how many posts you have done, not actually how active or not somebody currently is.


That's confusing. If someone has over 4k posts, shouldn't they be "member well known?" Some members have just a couple of hundred posts and are "well known members," while others have over 4k and are "active."

I'm checking the new format out, and if this is a more efficient format, then I'll just have to learn the ropes and get onboard. It's really not user friendly, though. I wonder how others are responding to this new format. On my phone, this format is not easy to view. The info thread on how to use this new format is very confusing. There are a few kinks I'm noticing already. For instance, I created a new thread today, and it doesn't appear as a new thread. It appears as a recent post, not a new thread. Any comments?


----------



## Elohi

sibi said:


> Has anyone mentioned a pace maker? I'm glad you're not on meds that have serious side effects. Something has to give in your situation. What does your doc recommend?



He recommends a 3 yr implantable monitoring device. But I'm I the process of being reinsured so we have to wait and depending on how much it will likely be wit the plan I've chosen, I may need a pricier plan to cover more of the surgery. Having it done is a ways out yet but apparently in going to have to do it 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> How's my Marky Mark? I love my white on white kitty!


The “Little Man" is really changing. He now is more of a peach on white.


And he is becoming quite the poser, don't ya think?


----------



## T33's Torts

I shared my apple with Tank.


----------



## mike taylor

Careful with the seeds tiff they are toxic . Harry also loves apples he will come running when he smells them .


----------



## T33's Torts

I let him eat around the outside.


----------



## Yvonne G

sibi said:


> Some There are a few kinks I'm noticing already. For instance, I created a new thread today, and it doesn't appear as a new thread. It appears as a recent post, not a new thread. Any comments?



That's because the "New Threads" are threads that you personally haven't seen. Because YOU created the thread, you've already seen it, thus its no longer 'new' to you.


----------



## jaizei

sibi said:


> That's confusing. If someone has over 4k posts, shouldn't they be "member well known?" Some members have just a couple of hundred posts and are "well known members," while others have over 4k and are "active."



I believe it's based on your 'points' rather than just post count as the old system was.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Hey! Time before last was a total of over 4.30!
> **minus the dropped call time**


Half of that was me talking to your friend  but your right that one was a little longer. But tomorrow is "Tiffany calls me Monday!" It's made Monday the best day of the week for me


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

sibi said:


> Good morning Jacqui. I wanted to ask you, when did we move over to this new page format? I don't think I like it much. For one, I'm constantly having to sign in now. Also, I can't see at a glance what threads are out there, and who are the OP's. Why did they change the old format? Also, why am I just an active member instead of a "well known" member? Is it because I've been off for a couple of months?
> 
> Oh, and by the way, my husband is going to our local pharmacy to get my Lyrica today. I am sick from taking pain meds. My hands, face, and feet are swollen. My stomach is upset, and I'm nauseous all the time. I knew there was a good reason why I don't like taking pain killers. And, it isn't a very strong one either.


Hello I'm Luke and a fairly new member. Anyways I agree With you I'm not at all enjoying the new layout if I couldn't use the app on my
Phone I would probably not be on here very much. I spend a large
Part of my day just reading the threads since I'm still very to tortoise care. The few days I only had the web browser was difficult and cumbersome for me. Maybe it's more user friendly on a real computer but I don't have one my only option is my iPhone. And without TFO I would be very very sad. Before I found this forum and started talking to the people on it I was in a pretty dark place and I don't want to slip back into that. TFO is an awesome forum though and I have learned so much. My family thinks I've lost my marbles because all I talk about is my Lou (a Russian my ex dumped at my
House) and all the other turts and torts instead about here.


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

You should've come to dinner with me. I'm sitting up on the counter waiting to talk to a little kid.


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> I was in a pretty dark place
> Luke&Lou


Hard to avoid that living under a permanent cloud... Just sayin'.


----------



## T33's Torts

I made an artichoke flower.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Hard to avoid that living under a permanent cloud... Just sayin'.


Smartass.


----------



## T33's Torts

littledude said:


> Smartass.


How'd you know my middle name?


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The “Little Man" is really changing. He now is more of a peach on white.
> View attachment 78861
> 
> And he is becoming quite the poser, don't ya think?


 

Cowboy! What a gorgeous pic of Marky! You're right, he's a bit peachy. But, his white with peach highlights is stunning. Thanks for sharing. I have to say is is quite a looker. If I were a cut, he'd be my Romeo, LOL


----------



## T33's Torts

Fizzy candy....


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> How'd you know my middle name?


I don't stalk you. *peeks around the corner suspiciously*


----------



## T33's Torts

littledude said:


> I don't stalk you. *peeks around the corner suspiciously*


'Course you don't..


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> 'Course you don't..


Your hair looks pretty tonight.


----------



## T33's Torts

littledude said:


> Your hair looks pretty tonight.


Thanks Ashley! This is my "Oh **** I'm late" look!


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Thanks Ashley! This is my "Oh **** I'm late" look!


Wait, where ya going?!


----------



## T33's Torts

Dinner at Grandma's.


----------



## Ashes

Lol "have fun!"


----------



## T33's Torts

Well thanks.. 
 I've actually been here for an hour.


----------



## Ashes

How'd she like the outfit?


----------



## T33's Torts

She absolutely HATED it. 
Didn't lecture me though. "Its not appropriate for you to show skin below your collarbone. You're setting a bad example."


----------



## Ashes

That's "not lecturing" you? Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

Could've been SOOOO much worse!


----------



## Ashes

Haha!! Understood!


----------



## mike taylor

New pictures? You can't share with TFO?
Hey did I tell y'all I have a new leo! I'm still excited!


----------



## T33's Torts

If Mike's talking about LittleDude's enclosure, I was waiting for pictures too!


----------



## Ashes

Well my pic wouldn't turn out . The glass is fogged up from the humidity right now. Lol. I think he's talking about your outfit. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> New pictures? You can't share with TFO?
> Hey did I tell y'all I have a new leo! I'm still excited!


I'll bite, pictures of what, exactly? Congrats on the baby tort!!


----------



## mike taylor

The enclosure silly .


----------



## T33's Torts

HA! 
We should've bet on that Ashely!


----------



## mike taylor

What did you think I wanted more pictures of you Tiff? So conceited are we? Ha Ha just kidding . I'm not Luke . Sorry Luke I like to pick .


----------



## T33's Torts

Because I'm known for being super, super conceited!


----------



## Ashes

Hahaha dang, I was wrong.  I will post pics when I can see through the glass.


----------



## mike taylor

You girls and your Facebook . Littledude I'm a happy married man . I can't be asking for pictures of Tiff . I always go to sleep first and my wife knows how to use my gun . Plus I think like this ..... if my wife did this would it make me mad? If so I don't do it . Happy wife happy life .


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> You girls and your Facebook . Littledude I'm a happy married man . I can't be asking for pictures of Tiff . I always go to sleep first and my wife knows how to use my gun . Plus I think like this ..... if my wife did this would it make me mad? If so I don't do it . Happy wife happy life .


Haha!!! I know you are!! Tis all fun and games!! I meant nothing by that. Lol.  btw, you are right - can we teach my fiancé that last thought of yours?! Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

Basically Mike is displaying a "healthy" fear of his wife.


----------



## Ashes

As he should....  lol


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> You girls and your Facebook . Littledude I'm a happy married man . I can't be asking for pictures of Tiff . I always go to sleep first and my wife knows how to use my gun . Plus I think like this ..... if my wife did this would it make me mad? If so I don't do it . Happy wife happy life .


Very smart man  my Randy thinks the same way


----------



## mike taylor

Not fear respect . Its a fine line but I can see it . Ha ha I wish we all lived a little closer . I beleave we would have some fun hanging out and shooting the **** . Ken and his red neck self the party clown . Ole Luke the shy guy in the corner checking out Tiff. Me and littledude laughing at Ken . Our wives looking at Ken being funny .


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Not fear respect . Its a fine line but I can see it . Ha ha I wish we all lived a little closer . I beleave we would have some fun hanging out and shooting the **** . Ken and his red neck self the party clown . Ole Luke the shy guy in the corner checking out Tiff. Me and littledude laughing at Ken . Our wives looking at Ken being funny .


Haha wait! Am I part of the "our wives looking at ken"?! Cuz I'm the wife!! Fiancé is the husband!! I'm Ashley!! Lmao. 

And I agree - respect is a good thing and I think that same way. Been with people who did things they wouldn't have ever wanted me to do. And I wish we all loved closer too! Us and our "significant others" ()hanging out would be a great time!!


----------



## mike taylor

Oops I know your a lady . I don't know why I said that . Sorry . I maybe flying out to La in a month or so . My wife has to go for some med training . I'll be stuck finding my own thing to do while she is in training all day . The good thing about it all is I don't have to pay nothing . The Dr my wife works for is paying .


----------



## mike taylor

Who all lives in La or close to it?


----------



## T33's Torts

Are we talking about Louisiana or Los Angeles? I live within 10 minutes of Los Angeles!


----------



## mike taylor

I killed chat! Ha Ha


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm still here. Just lurking.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Ken and his red neck self the party clown . Ole Luke the shy guy in the corner checking out Tiff. Me and littledude laughing at Ken . Our wives looking at Ken being funny .


Since when is Luke the shy one?!


----------



## T33's Torts

Killed the chat, huh?


----------



## T33's Torts

I think its a special skill. "Hi, I'm tiffany, and I'm good at killing chats!"


----------



## LoutheRussian

mike taylor said:


> What did you think I wanted more pictures of you Tiff? So conceited are we? Ha Ha just kidding . I'm not Luke . Sorry Luke I like to pick .


I didn't get the picture shoot didn't know there was one until now. And you can pick and tease I'm not easily
Offended. However I'm curious about this picture now...


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Still waitin' on Ash... 
C'mon! Get your **** together girlie!


----------



## LoutheRussian

mike taylor said:


> Not fear respect . Its a fine line but I can see it . Ha ha I wish we all lived a little closer . I beleave we would have some fun hanging out and shooting the **** . Ken and his red neck self the party clown . Ole Luke the shy guy in the corner checking out Tiff. Me and littledude laughing at Ken . Our wives looking at Ken being funny .


As long as I'm not the creep in the corner. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Give me a few drinks, and I'll happily be the creep in the corner.


----------



## Ashes

See? It's all fogged up! Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

Well, minus the fog, it looks good!


----------



## T33's Torts

We lost Mike. Maybe the little leo got him.


----------



## Ashes

Lol thanks! I still need to get a "background" to wrap around it. He doesn't often, but when he tries to climb through the glass I'm like aww, sorry dude...  haha.


----------



## Ashes

Come out, come out, wherever you are!


----------



## T33's Torts

I used newspaper!


----------



## T33's Torts

Mostly because its cheap. But when people ask, I say that I have very intelligent tortoises that like to read about economical issues.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Mike has me all figured out... Damn


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

Hahaha! There ya go! Might have to try that!! 

I had to place him IN his hide. He climbed the hill on the left and just sat "under" the plant.... I had to show him he had a hiding place. He dug right in...  And I gave him a hide on both sides...


----------



## T33's Torts

We'd all like to know about Mike, but he'd have to ask his wife first.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> We'd all like to know about Mike, but he'd have to ask his wife first.


Lmao!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Sorry Mike, that was a cheap shot.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> We'd all like to know about Mike, but he'd have to ask his wife first.


BURN!! 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

When someone quotes my post, my old icon picture pops up!


----------



## T33's Torts

Weird. 
Anyone want ice cream?


----------



## Ashes

Yes! Me, me!


----------



## T33's Torts

Vanilla? Or mint chip? 
I'm just going to go ahead and count a vanilla for Luke..


----------



## Ashes

:-o mint chip.... is my fave.....


----------



## T33's Torts

Mine too!


----------



## T33's Torts

*whispers* You know luke only likes vanilla? What a weirdo..


----------



## Jacqui

If the choice is between mint chip and vanilla, make mine a vanilla please.


----------



## Ashes

Wha?! Does he at least like chocolate or caramel syrup?? And whipped cream?


----------



## T33's Torts

Sure Jacqui!


----------



## T33's Torts

I think its mostly the ice cream part he likes vanilla.


----------



## Elohi

Hello frans!!!!!!!

So how is everyone??
Damned skippy I hope!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Apparently it's a party at my house! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

The question is more how are you doing tonight?


----------



## Elohi

I'm doing ok. Feeling a lot better. Finally feel like I've beat that awful sickness. I'm still tired but definitely much better. I'm still a little anxious over last night event but I'm sure my dr will have a plan come tomorrow. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Party!!!


----------



## Elohi

My oldest had a recital today and they always put him last. The order is by ability/entertainment value. So the really little kids or new musician are first and so on and so forth. The little girl who sang before him made me cry!!!! She sang so beautifully! It was so impressive and raw talent like that always moves me and makes me emotional. Then my son played and something fell off the piano during his second song lol. 
And they messed up the amplifier and his songs were muted. He tried to turn the piano up manually but it didn't help, it was still really muttled together. It still sounded ok but I think he felt cheated because the piano has been crystal clear before the singers and violinists played. Some settings were changed. Oh well, he still played wonderfully and wow'd the crowd. <3 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

Keep us updated. Glad your feeling better... looks like Giggles is feeling good too.


----------



## Jacqui

Keep us updated. Glad your feeling better... looks like Giggles is feeling good too.


----------



## Elohi

Oh yes, she is doing well. Feisty! Lol
My oldest after his recital 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> I'm just going to go ahead and count a vanilla for Luke..


And that ladies and gentlemen is just one of the reasons this girl is so amazing 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

littledude said:


> Wha?! Does he at least like chocolate or caramel syrup?? And whipped cream?


I'll add chocolate syrup from time to time but never anything else. Mostly I eat it plain. I enjoy the simple things. No need to add things to natural perfection. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## mike taylor

I was talking about Los Angeles . I was waiting for Luke to chime in . That enclosure is awesome . I wish I was not so lazy . I just don't have time to clean all that stuff . But it sure looks nice .


----------



## T33's Torts

I live in Monterey Park. Its the hill-y side around West LA. We boarder the bad parts of downtown. But only driving around the parks, its a really nice little neighborhood.


----------



## T33's Torts

Did they ever pick a winner for the heat mat thing? Or am I REALLY missing the thread...?


----------



## LoutheRussian

My belly is so full now that I topped it off with ice cream. Thank you Tiffany 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Welcome.


----------



## mike taylor

Cool never been long enough to drive around. I like to visit the city but there's no way I could live anywhere but the country. How far away does Luke live?


----------



## T33's Torts

16 hours by car.


----------



## LoutheRussian

mike taylor said:


> Cool never been long enough to drive around. I like to visit the city but there's no way I could live anywhere but the country. How far away does Luke live?


I grew up in the country and loved it. No better place for a kid than living on a farm.


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm just a plane ticket away. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Not nearly as simple as it sounds..


----------



## LoutheRussian

I know


Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  have a good Monday


----------



## mike taylor

Tiff road trip! Good morning all!


----------



## T33's Torts

I wish! 
Good morning everyone!


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> I was talking about Los Angeles . I was waiting for Luke to chime in . That enclosure is awesome . I wish I was not so lazy . I just don't have time to clean all that stuff . But it sure looks nice .


Thank you! Took me hours.... What am I gonna do when he has a huge adult enclosure?? Lol.

Good morning all!


----------



## Elohi

Good morning everyone. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## lisa127

Good morning.


----------



## Elohi

I'm waiting on itty bitty to wake up so I can throw on some tunes and get this day motivated. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Did they ever pick a winner for the heat mat thing? Or am I REALLY missing the thread...?



I don't believe they have picked a winner yet.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I'm waiting on itty bitty to wake up so I can throw on some tunes and get this day motivated.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



You sound peppy this morning.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning and welcome to the new week!*


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning somehow Korn came blasting out of nowhere so I was violently ripped from sleep but it's all good it's Monday fun day!


Luke&Lou


----------



## mike taylor

tffnytorts said:


> Did they ever pick a winner for the heat mat thing? Or am I REALLY missing the thread...?


Why are you asking? You have no chance of winning . Because it's mine all mine! Ha HA evil laugh


----------



## StarSapphire22

So, I'm still waiting for an unfogged picture, lol.

Home sick again today...so dizzy I can't hardly stand.  My condition makes me insulin resistant and sometimes I get really light headed...plus I could sleep 12 hours and still be exhausted, and my legs feel like noodles...all in all it's a super fun day.  Really bummed I missed my first full day in my new department.  Though, silver lining - I do get to stay on the couch all day and play video games.


----------



## Jacqui

Jessica sorry your under the weather.  Sucks to miss that special first day too.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay everybody listen up. I am not wanting anybody else to be sick the rest of this week, so all of you take care of yourself, get enough sleep, drink your water, lower your stress levels and whatever. I look forward to seeing all of you healthy and bright eyed this week!


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Okay everybody listen up. I am not wanting anybody else to be sick the rest of this week, so all of you take care of yourself, get enough sleep, drink your water, lower your stress levels and whatever. I look forward to seeing all of you healthy and bright eyed this week!



I'm sooooo glad to be over my sickness. I've called to get my little bitty an appointment to start digging into her health concerns and I'm next. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Why are you asking? You have no chance of winning . Because it's mine all mine! Ha HA evil laugh


Surrrrreeeeee....


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Good morning somehow Korn came blasting out of nowhere so I was violently ripped from sleep but it's all good it's Monday fun day!
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Monday's aren't fun, silly!


----------



## mike taylor

tffnytorts said:


> Monday's aren't fun, silly!


I second that! I hate Monday!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I feel bad for Mondays…they've got a bad rep…but I don't think it's Mondays fault. If anything, it's Sundays fault due to people's subconscious pushing hard and over doing it on Sunday, knowing it's their last day off for five.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> So, I'm still waiting for an unfogged picture, lol.


Haha sorry!! 


I need to cut that grass. Lol!


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Monday's aren't fun, silly!


You just don't know Monday like I do. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## mike taylor

LoutheRussian said:


> You just don't know Monday like I do.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Let me guess Luke you don't have to work on Mondays .


----------



## T33's Torts

Damn Luke... Pick up your phone!


----------



## mike taylor

tffnytorts said:


> Damn Luke... Pick up your phone!


Calm yourself girly . He is sleeping Monday away . Ha ha


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, that's not fair! If I have to actually be productive, so does he!


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah me too . I have to make a police report 
. Some dumn *** tried taking wire out of a generator . The pleasures of being a supervisor.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah me too . I have to make a police report . Some jack *** tried to take some wire out of a generator. Pleasures of being a supervisor.


----------



## mike taylor

The cop is a hottie!


----------



## Ashes

Mike - ..... what's going on?! Lol.


----------



## AZtortMom

Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## AZtortMom

Well, I've taken the plunge and made a selection and chose a pet sitter. We are going to do a test run with her this weekend when we go to Iowa to visit the family. I have to admit, I'm a little nervous...


----------



## LoutheRussian

mike taylor said:


> Let me guess Luke you don't have to work on Mondays .


I'm a commercial fisherman so there are a few months at a time that I don't work. I'm basically only doing odd jobs for extra cash and to keep myself sane until tuna season starts in July 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

But when it's crab season or tuna season I'm working ungodly hours and sometimes gone for a couple weeks at a time. Last summer I was on land a total of 10 days from July 7 through mid September 


Luke&Lou


----------



## mike taylor

littledude said:


> Mike - ..... what's going on?! Lol.


Some jackass was stealing wire.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I feel bad for Mondays…they've got a bad rep…but I don't think it's Mondays fault. If anything, it's Sundays fault due to people's subconscious pushing hard and over doing it on Sunday, knowing it's their last day off for five.



I like this reasoning! I like Mondays now that I don't have a "real" job and one that is a Monday through Friday job.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I'm sooooo glad to be over my sickness. I've called to get my little bitty an appointment to start digging into her health concerns and I'm next.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Sounds like a great plan and here's to answers being found quickly.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Well, I've taken the plunge and made a selection and chose a pet sitter. We are going to do a test run with her this weekend when we go to Iowa to visit the family. I have to admit, I'm a little nervous...



Things will be fine. Are you going to get the plumbing done?


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm a commercial fisherman so there are a few months at a time that I don't work. I'm basically only doing odd jobs for extra cash and to keep myself sane until tuna season starts in July
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



How close to the TV shows are these jobs in real life?


----------



## AZtortMom

We are still waiting on the parts for that silly faucet


----------



## Jacqui

Wow, that is taking a long time. So just a fun trip? That would be even better. Weather should be nice, too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yeah it's taking awhile. The faucet is discontinued so they are trying to figure out a replacement. 

It's going to be nice to see everyone. And yes, the weather should be nice this time


----------



## T33's Torts

I hate traffic so much..


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> I hate traffic so much..


Agreed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Traffic is an opportunity to scar those around you by the music you sing to…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I like the faces of the kids when my hillbilly fiddles interfere with the boom coming from their cars.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I like the faces of the kids when my hillbilly fiddles interfere with the boom coming from their cars.


I like to turn up Devil Went Down to Georgia.


----------



## T33's Torts

I just watched a little girl play a right-handed guitar both right handedly AND left handedly..


----------



## T33's Torts

I can play a left handed guitar left handedly, but not vise versa..


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> How close to the TV shows are these jobs in real life?


I fish Dungeness crab off Washington and Oregon so it's smaller scale but it's still one of the worlds most dangerous jobs. They dramatize it some for tv but it's still cold wet and dangerous. I almost got pulled overboard this last season when the line came out of the block and wrapped around my neck. Guys lose
Fingers in the block and boats sink and whole crews die. It's nothing to run gear for 24 hours straight. Might sleep a few minutes here and there but it's go go go. Tuna fishing I fish albacore not blue fin. I still work light to dark everyday and will be anywhere from 100-400 miles out and be gone for a week or two. Trolling is pretty relaxed but bait fishing is intense. I stand in an aluminum rack off the back of the boat and use a nine foot pole and pull them. It's really really physical. It's hard to explain the process but you can YouTube albacore jack pole fishing and find some videos. The one I'm holding is about 25 pounds I'm laying on about two tons we caught with jack poles in about 30 minutes just two of us in the rack and the one I'm gaff hooking was during troll season.






Luke&Lou


----------



## mike taylor

Thats a cool job man . Fishing for a living . Looks like you enjoy your job not to many people can say that .


----------



## StarSapphire22

I am a questing machine today! I know some of you don't understand, but MAN, I love video games.


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> I fish Dungeness crab off Washington and Oregon so it's smaller scale but it's still one of the worlds most dangerous jobs. They dramatize it some for tv but it's still cold wet and dangerous. I almost got pulled overboard this last season when the line came out of the block and wrapped around my neck. Guys lose
> Fingers in the block and boats sink and whole crews die. It's nothing to run gear for 24 hours straight. Might sleep a few minutes here and there but it's go go go. Tuna fishing I fish albacore not blue fin. I still work light to dark everyday and will be anywhere from 100-400 miles out and be gone for a week or two. Trolling is pretty relaxed but bait fishing is intense. I stand in an aluminum rack off the back of the boat and use a nine foot pole and pull them. It's really really physical. It's hard to explain the process but you can YouTube albacore jack pole fishing and find some videos. The one I'm holding is about 25 pounds I'm laying on about two tons we caught with jack poles in about 30 minutes just two of us in the rack and the one I'm gaff hooking was during troll season.
> View attachment 78995
> View attachment 78996
> View attachment 78997
> 
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


My assistant went out there fishing commercially. It really made him appreciate his job. That's a lot of back breaking work.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I like the faces of the kids when my hillbilly fiddles interfere with the boom coming from their cars.


I still like the fiddle. I do love the r&b thou. 
I seriously dislike new country music. I grew up in the country I don't need to fake it like the suburban kids with the red neck stickers.
I love the old country like my grandpa listened too. Mikey thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## T33's Torts

Random fact, I had a gray cat called Mikey. Long days of kitty litter and scratches.


----------



## mike taylor

I like the older country music too . I was country when country wasn't cool .


----------



## Kerryann

So Mike sends me a text message tonight that is to the effect of you are going to have to see this to believe it. I pull in and the people behind us got the kids a trampoline. Now mind you all the houses have at least quarter acre lots, ours is almost a half acre so they have plenty of grass. They set up the trampoline on the cement driveway. You can see that it's supposed to have a safety net but none of that new fangled safety stuff will do. It has the metal poles though standing up to hold the net or impale a bouncer. We have already seen the child our there on it with no supervision. Mom was out jumping in her bathrobe with the baby sitting on the edge ready to fall off. 
It's a sound and sturdy plan. Eek


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> Random fact, I had a gray cat called Mikey. Long days of kitty litter and scratches.



I call Mikey a cat. Used in a sentence as in.... And that cat Mikey thought it would be fun to punch me while I was cooking so I slapped him with a spatula.
They make very good weapons fyi.


mike taylor said:


> I like the older country music too . I was country when country wasn't cool .


So then you are too legit


----------



## mike taylor

You killed chat!


----------



## T33's Torts

Since I've rid myself of tortoise pee, I'm back.


----------



## T33's Torts

This little guy SHOULD be destined for Washington, but I'm still awaiting the OK on the other end.


----------



## Ashes

Haha! I was thinking Washington, D.C., like president and was like why???? Took me a second to understand what you meant..... Hahaha!!! Duh me.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep! I'm sending him to DC to meet the first Lady. Maybe she'd start some nation-wide program, "Move Faster than a Turtle! Put down the video games and move!"


----------



## mike taylor

She would just put him on a diet.


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL!! You're right.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm WATCHING basketball, does that count as my hour of daily exercise? 
I'm also eating ice cream, so probably not.


----------



## T33's Torts

My turn to kill chat?


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> View attachment 79002
> 
> This little guy SHOULD be destined for Washington, but I'm still awaiting the OK on the other end.


The other en either needs to figure out how to stack enclosures or wait till the wench takes Lou away from me. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> I'm also eating ice cream, so probably not.


I had ice cream too. It was yummy


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, stacking enclosures isn't THAT hard!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> View attachment 79002
> 
> This little guy SHOULD be destined for Washington, but I'm still awaiting the OK on the other end.


Fine. Send the little bugger up.


----------



## LoutheRussian

mike taylor said:


> Thats a cool job man . Fishing for a living . Looks like you enjoy your job not to many people can say that .


I love tuna fishing it's a blast. Being out of touch with the world for the summer kind of sucks but it's just part of the job. Crabbing on the other hand. I really don't enjoy. The money is good but it's the hardest thing I've ever done. Especially since I work wet side. I basically move as fast as I possibly can and still hardly keep up, between baiting cans counting crab and stacking gear I usually feel like dying


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

He still has 2 and a half monthes before they'll let me ship him. Worm free, but its 4 months of "waiting" for the OK.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> He still has 2 and a half monthes before they'll let me ship him. Worm free, but its 4 months of "waiting" for the OK.


I have a staff vet, remember? Or Karen could run a secondary screen.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'd seriously keep the poor guy, but he's a bully and I DO NOT want another enclosure area to maintain.


----------



## T33's Torts

I think Tank could use a new heat mat..  
He's all muddy! Tomorrow will be bath day, as well as Taco- Tuesday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Luke,
I've got a 15-20 lb. sulcata around the 202 exit on I-5 there in Washington I need to get down here. Any help you can think of?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hey all. Been a long long time. I've been so busy. (To post, torts are doing great.) Anyways. We had a incident today with our baby ducks, neighbors dogs came across the main busy street, under the creek bridge and into our yard and only one survived but is in critical condition. Also my male Russian is missing. I think the dogs got him from his outdoor enclosure with his female maybe and I'm hoping he either had a swift painless death, or he is out there somewhere. I cannot express how stricken with grief I am over losing my tortoise. I am now moving the remaining Russian to the fences in area that holds my for Sulcatas and my red foot's. I'm hoping she will be happier there and I pray that I find my tortoise.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Isaiah! 
I'm very sorry about your Russian and ducklings. 
I'm glad all is otherwise well! I hope you will continue to keep us updated. How is your sister doing? Has she recovered well from her surgery?


----------



## sibi

LoutheRussian said:


> I didn't get the picture shoot didn't know there was one until now. And you can pick and tease I'm not easily
> Offended. However I'm curious about this picture now...
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


 
Me too. Now I want to see Tiff's outfit! Com'on Tiff...I want to see :}


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Luke,
> I've got a 15-20 lb. sulcata around the 202 exit on I-5 there in Washington I need to get down here. Any help you can think of?


I'd bring him down to you this weekend but that's north of Seattle which is three hours from me. So exit 202 is more like four hours. Umm.... Maybe we can figure out something where I meet them in Olympia one weekend while I'm there then drive him to Hillsboro and you meet me there. Olympia from me is two hours and then two hours to my moms in hillsboro


Luke&Lou


----------



## tortoisetime565

She is doing great! She is back at school bull time as of two weeks ago and was doing half days three weeks after surgery. She is cleared to do stretch and tech dance at the end of may and is starting physical therapy in July. Torts are growing. I have whole yard for my self and the torts love it. Last night was the first night they stayed out and will again tonight. Add for me I graduate high school on may 20 the and will have 6 hours of collage credit. I'm excited to start collage and finish at the same time. Lol

How about you? How is tank?


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm glad she's going well! Graduating highschool was fun. Being ridiculously drunk the night after graduation wasn't.  

I'm doing quite well myself! Tank is being stubborn ol' Tank, eating more than I thought possible and reorganizing my yard for me.


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Me too. Now I want to see Tiff's outfit! Com'on Tiff...I want to see :}


Hahahaha...No.  
Jeans and a tshirt under a sweatshirt.
AND the comment was made about Ashley's cool enclosure!


----------



## sibi

tffnytorts said:


> Hahahaha...No.
> Jeans and a tshirt under a sweatshirt.
> AND the comment was made about Ashley's cool enclosure!


 
Boring! That is, your jeans and T shirt. Ashley's new enclosure? I'd want to see that.


----------



## T33's Torts

Just so happens I'm not the most interesting person ever.. 
With my bag and grey converse, you'll find me like this almost everyday.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Oh great! I have a stubborn juvenile.. But I can still pick her up! Although she has to be a solid 5 pounds...


----------



## T33's Torts

Just yesterday I was trying to move Tank out from under a bush! Very, very difficult. I ended up not moving him. Eventually he exited (creating a Tank-sized hole in my bushes) and then he ate an apple.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm a chat murderer..


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Just so happens I'm not the most interesting person ever


I beg to differ. I find you very interesting 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Then go ahead and differ. 


I'm having a rather uninteresting evening, actually.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Luke. That might work. So tonight at sundown, I went out to lock up the sulcatas house. Well Mikita was still out so im figured to give her another hour. Went back out and she was still in the same spot, hadn't budged. Then I realized she was backed into one of her muddy nesting holes. Carried her to the house and shoved her in. Went back out to the spot. Mind you, this is sticky, wet, dripping mud. Stuck a couple fingers in and sure enough ended up digging these up.


I cleaned them up being as careful as I could to keep the same position as found.


----------



## T33's Torts

Amazing Ken!!! 
Baby Russians AND pancakes?! How cool!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sulcata…


----------



## T33's Torts

Sulcata? Isn't Mikita a 'cake? My bad.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My cakes are the nameless ones.


----------



## T33's Torts

So, like Nameless A and Nameless B?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No. Like, “The Male" or “That Last Female I Got". Creative, I know.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Luke. That might work.


Alright well we can talk semantics later. My truck isn't very economical as far as fuel goes and I don't know what the best way to transport 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mikita has been digging test holes for probably 4-6 wks now. The holes just end up filling with seepage water. These eggs as you can see were thick with mud that had the consistency of guacamole sauce, ( happy fifth of May).


----------



## sibi

tffnytorts said:


> Then go ahead and differ.
> 
> 
> I'm having a rather uninteresting evening, actually.


 
Tiff, you're one of the wittiest people I know, next to Jacqui. You almost always make me laugh


----------



## LoutheRussian

Well folks I did it again. I don't know why I do it. I must be a glutton for punishment. Anyways sorry to rant. Goodnight TFO. Thank you for everything 


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

Well.....No one is awake......Right. beside me in other side of the world. 

Good night...... Or Good Morning for some early bird.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm awake I just wasn't on because I thought I was all alone here earlier 


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

I'm working. What? can not sleep??


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ahh is see. How's work? Yea I'm just laying here staring into space.


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

People said counting sheep will help, Maybe you can count Tortoise......LOL. Sorry.

I need to write something very boring to knock you to sleep.......Or read a book. That works for me.

Work is good, Not so busy. And Almost time to home.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I tried to listen to music and I read for a bit I'll try tort counting.


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Good early-morning. Not quite morning morning yet.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, no birds...


----------



## T33's Torts

I think these bedsheets are too...green.


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Tiff, you're one of the wittiest people I know, next to Jacqui. You almost always make me laugh


Witty? I'm used to this trait referred to as "smart-*ssness".


----------



## mike taylor

Check out who I found eating at my compost pile this fine morning.


----------



## mike taylor

A wild three toe box turtle!


----------



## T33's Torts

Its 3 hours too early to be considered "fine".


----------



## T33's Torts

But good morning to you, Mike.  
It's only 4:42 here, but I can't go back to sleep.


----------



## mike taylor

6:41 here! Headed to work!


----------



## T33's Torts

Have fun..


----------



## mike taylor

Ha hA! I work with a ***!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, when they are first laid, you do not have to be quite so careful to keep them in the same position. (the eggs).... and congrats.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> So Mike sends me a text message tonight that is to the effect of you are going to have to see this to believe it. I pull in and the people behind us got the kids a trampoline. Now mind you all the houses have at least quarter acre lots, ours is almost a half acre so they have plenty of grass. They set up the trampoline on the cement driveway. You can see that it's supposed to have a safety net but none of that new fangled safety stuff will do. It has the metal poles though standing up to hold the net or impale a bouncer. We have already seen the child our there on it with no supervision. Mom was out jumping in her bathrobe with the baby sitting on the edge ready to fall off.
> It's a sound and sturdy plan. Eek



Sounds like some "smart" neighbors you have. Wonder how long til the first ambulance call is made. I have a really mean coment I could make, but I think I will leave it unsaid.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Good morning everyone.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning again since now it's more like morning than the first time I said it . I'll be roofing today while he weather is good anyone else got fun plans?


Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

Congrats on the eggs Ken!
And good morning everyone. Just waiting on the sun to start shining so the Leo's can get their rays on. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I, get to professionally argue with a team against others for the benefit of high schoolers. 
(We're leading a debate with a group of visiting HS kids)


----------



## Elohi

I'm just in my usual little preschool centered world with my youngest. We will let the dogs in when the sun decides to come out and play. Then we will transfer the Leo's into their sunshine pen and water the garden. Then we will probably play in the front yard for a while. I don't have any planned activities but I may throw one together before lunch if we don't spend all of our time outside. If it gets hot quick, I may just give her a bucket of water and a paint brush and let her paint the driveway. 

I want to teach her something new but I'm not sure what. She already knows the alphabet, how to count, she is learning to add, she can read a lot of sight words and understands phonics. She knows most all of the states and their location, she is bored with all her puzzles really because she is so good at puzzles. She knows all the planets and talks a lot about space. She often pretends to be an astronaut. I'm just not sure what is "next". So far she has learned the things she has, based on what she had available to her during play. I had this same problem with my oldest, except he would have tantrums and behavioral difficulties if he wasn't engaged in learning something new or actively enjoying what he already knew. My youngest isn't really tantrum prone like he was. She is able to play and pretend and engage in play without prompts or direction. She has a great imagination. But for my son, his aspergers presented a lot of challenges when he was this little. 

Right now she is playing with some trucks and talking endlessly about the sun HAHA. "Its a star you know."
Oh wait. Hold that thought, she's switched to talking about kittens. Hahahaha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Ken, when they are first laid, you do not have to be quite so careful to keep them in the same position. (the eggs).... and congrats.


Thanks for the congrats all. Jacqui, I'm more concerned with them being incased in 50°-55° mud for what is likely a couple hours. I've not heard of anyone doing a short term diapause for sulcata eggs. 
Monica, time to learn about insects!


----------



## LolaMyLove

We'll keep our fingers crossed for you Ken.
Today is office work day . I have about 20 contracts left to write for the month which I hate doing and a 4" stack of invoices to input. What I want to do is fiddle in my yard, work on my enclosure and clean my house! It amazes me how fast it can get dirty, but I guess thats what kids do.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thanks for the congrats all. Jacqui, I'm more concerned with them being incased in 50°-55° mud for what is likely a couple hours. I've not heard of anyone doing a short term diapause for sulcata eggs.
> Monica, time to learn about insects!



That's a good one! She has a basic understanding of the butterfly life cycle but learning the parts of insects would be fun! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> That's a good one! She has a basic understanding of the butterfly life cycle but learning the parts of insects would be fun!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Honey bees are a great study. Feed a differing mix of food, and you get a fertile male, a fertile female, or an infertile worker. They do I jig to explain where a good food source is...all that good stuff. At some point show her this caterpillar;


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Honey bees are a great study. Feed a differing mix of food, and you get a fertile male, a fertile female, or an infertile worker. They do I jig to explain where a good food source is...all that good stuff. At some point show her this caterpillar;
> View attachment 79076



Whoa. Wth kind of caterpillar is that?! A snake impersonator! Lol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Good morning again since now it's more like morning than the first time I said it . I'll be roofing today while he weather is good anyone else got fun plans?
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Fun? No. I need to try to fix my lawnmower. Last time I used it I broke the right hand side of the bar you /handle you push. Then I learned that if the left side goes too far in, it will go in and hit the blade. Very noisy that is.  The left side is missing a bolt which keeps it from doing that, So thus the repair. I duct taped the broken side.

After that it's yard work, as in pulling weeds and cutting vines/bushes back. I may (as time, sunshine, and heat allows) paint the front wire fence and/or doing some planting in pots.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Whoa. Wth kind of caterpillar is that?! A snake impersonator! Lol
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



An interesting one for sure.


----------



## mike taylor

Man, nobody seen the wild box turtle picture? I baited him in with old mazuri aka tortoise crack .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Man, nobody seen the wild box turtle picture? I baited him in with old mazuri aka tortoise crack .


Mike you and I are lucky ones…


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like some "smart" neighbors you have. Wonder how long til the first ambulance call is made. I have a really mean coment I could make, but I think I will leave it unsaid.


 
Morning all! Jacqui, my thoughts exactly!


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> Whoa. Wth kind of caterpillar is that?! A snake impersonator! Lol
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
Really cool pics!!!


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Honey bees are a great study. Feed a differing mix of food, and you get a fertile male, a fertile female, or an infertile worker. They do I jig to explain where a good food source is...all that good stuff. At some point show her this caterpillar;
> View attachment 79076


 
Cowboy, do these caterpillars turn to butterflies? If so, what would it look like? Really cool species!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm not sure of the size of that caterpillar, but if it's the size of a tomato hornworm, likely it doesn't need to worry about birds…


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm willing to bet that the 'snake head' is actually the tail of the caterpillar.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, really that's all I've got for that critter. People send me all manner of strange things. The source for this is trusted, so I know it's real, I just don't have the back story.


----------



## Yvonne G

I did a Google image search for that caterpillar just for fun, and look at all the different kinds that have strange protection:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...spines-eat-toxic-flowers--predators-away.html


----------



## Ashes

Sibi - I posted a pic of the un-fogged enclosure and nobody said anything.  lol

And 71 posts since I went to bed last night?! Jeez!! Lol. Good afternoon everyone!


----------



## Elohi

I've got my toddler eating raw broccoli with just salt to dip it in. She's already eaten an entire tomato, some ham, a cheese stick and some blackberries. Girlfriend was hungry. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## AZtortMom

littledude said:


> Sibi - I posted a pic of the un-fogged enclosure and nobody said anything.  lol
> 
> And 71 posts since I went to bed last night?! Jeez!! Lol. Good afternoon everyone!


I liked your enclosure


----------



## LoutheRussian

Just found out another guy I went to high school with died last night due to liver failure. Too many people I know friend or not have died in the last few years.


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Man, nobody seen the wild box turtle picture? I baited him in with old mazuri aka tortoise crack .



Truth comes out! Baiting the poor guy. lol I have not yet saw any wild box turtles here this year (three toed or ornate), but then again my own just came up this last week.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Just found out another guy I went to high school with died last night due to liver failure. Too many people I know friend or not have died in the last few years.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Starting to make you value your own life more? Or taking your life less for granted?


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I've got my toddler eating raw broccoli with just salt to dip it in. She's already eaten an entire tomato, some ham, a cheese stick and some blackberries. Girlfriend was hungry.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Even I won't eat raw trees.... I mean broccoli.


----------



## Jacqui

Well ended up not finding the right size bolt for my mower, so lucked out there. Did get the old Russian enclosure cleaned out and my sunburn a little worse.  So it has been sorta a productive day. Plus I got my package from FedEx earlier then expected.


----------



## AZtortMom

LoutheRussian said:


> Just found out another guy I went to high school with died last night due to liver failure. Too many people I know friend or not have died in the last few years.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Sorry Luke


----------



## bouaboua

4：00 AM， I'm up already, cold morning. Got to call home first. So Good morning you all and later.....


----------



## Yvonne G

What did you get from FedEx? Was it something alive? Did it come from California? I've been really procrastinating on getting the cactus for you, but I promise..I will do it (sooner or later)!


----------



## sibi

littledude said:


> Sibi - I posted a pic of the un-fogged enclosure and nobody said anything.  lol
> 
> And 71 posts since I went to bed last night?! Jeez!! Lol. Good afternoon everyone!


 
Where's the pic? I'll take a look. Didn't see your post for the enclosure. Don't like this nee format, and it doesn't show well on my phone


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> What did you get from FedEx? Was it something alive? Did it come from California? I've been really procrastinating on getting the cactus for you, but I promise..I will do it (sooner or later)!



Yes and yes.  It was your leopard via Will. He is just so beautiful looking! Hey procrastinate all you want with the cactus. Remember as of last week our night temps were still only in the 30s.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> 4：00 AM， I'm up already, cold morning. Got to call home first. So Good morning you all and later.....



Good morning! Hope your day goes well over there.


----------



## bouaboua

Thank you. I needed. The business mindset are totally different from US, you get burn vert easily. Pushing 100 in effort you may get 40 back, 50 consider lucky.

Every thing is for money, if there is no money in it for me, I will not even lift one finger. Lots people think everyone owe me, my parents owe me, my school owe me, the society owe me rich people owe me. Poor people also owe me. Those people think they have the right to do lots bad things.


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Just found out another guy I went to high school with died last night due to liver failure. Too many people I know friend or not have died in the last few years.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Thank you. I needed. The business mindset are totally different from US, you get burn vert easily. Pushing 100 in effort you may get 40 back, 50 consider lucky.
> 
> Every thing is for money, if there is no money in it for me, I will not even lift one finger. Lots people think everyone owe me, my parents owe me, my school owe me, the society owe me rich people owe me. Poor people also owe me. Those people think they have the right to do lots bad things.


Yikes. That would burn anyone out quickly


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So y'all know about the 11 eggs Mikita produced yesterday, right? Well she's backed into the same hole right now. Starting to run out of room in the incubator.


----------



## T33's Torts

Maybe time for a second?


----------



## Ashes

Oh sorry Luke. 

Thank you Noel!!

Sibi, it's on page 371.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> Starting to make you value your own life more? Or taking your life less for granted?


Sadly i don't value myself any more or less. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

I just had a big bowl of ravioli.. Yummo! So full..happy tort. I need a heat lamp now


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heading out again. She back filled and moved off the spot. Temp gun in hand, I'll take ground and egg temps as well as pictures and post later. (Pacing expectant dad role)!


----------



## T33's Torts

Very nice Ken! 

On a bitter sweet note, I got my kitty back... Apparently he was an *ss to his old home, so they returned him!


----------



## T33's Torts

Old picture for good times sake..


----------



## LoutheRussian

Lou and I hit the park today and he decided dirt and grass were
Too full so he became a rock climbing tort





Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Better than climbing your shoulder?


----------



## Kerryann

tortoisetime565 said:


> Hey all. Been a long long time. I've been so busy. (To post, torts are doing great.) Anyways. We had a incident today with our baby ducks, neighbors dogs came across the main busy street, under the creek bridge and into our yard and only one survived but is in critical condition. Also my male Russian is missing. I think the dogs got him from his outdoor enclosure with his female maybe and I'm hoping he either had a swift painless death, or he is out there somewhere. I cannot express how stricken with grief I am over losing my tortoise. I am now moving the remaining Russian to the fences in area that holds my for Sulcatas and my red foot's. I'm hoping she will be happier there and I pray that I find my tortoise.


That is so awful and I am so sorry .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No eggs tonight. But here are the pictures for you of the site. I'm thinking the deeper, excavated hole is warmer do to the percolating water being warm from the sun…


----------



## T33's Torts

That's a pretty darn big hole.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Better than climbing your shoulder?


He's doing that right now. He came out of his night soak going a million miles an hour 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Run tort run!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So y'all know about the 11 eggs Mikita produced yesterday, right? Well she's backed into the same hole right now. Starting to run out of room in the incubator.


You have one fertile girl there.


----------



## T33's Torts

It's something in the water up there Kerry.


----------



## StarSapphire22

My mom keeps bugging me about wedding stuff. I just. Don't. Wanna. UGH.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> My mom keeps bugging me about wedding stuff. I just. Don't. Wanna. UGH.


Haha how long before the wedding?


----------



## StarSapphire22

3.5 months.

Crap. I should probably do the stuff she's telling me to.


----------



## Ashes

Lol! Mines next march and I'm just starting planning.  got the dress so that's a good start lol


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> It's something in the water up there Kerry.


Yep he could bottle it and sell it!


----------



## StarSapphire22

We were supposed to get married last year but my grandma was diagnosed with cancer and passed away the day before the wedding. We knew it was coming and were able to cancel a little in advance, but after a year of planning THAT wedding, I just have no willpower left in me to plan this one.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> 3.5 months.
> 
> Crap. I should probably do the stuff she's telling me to.


Yep because planning late drives up prices. Yesterday I had to book a preacher, catering, and cupcakes. Woo hoo... I'm mostly done.  I think I still need a bartender and a florist.
Now I just have to plan a bridal shower and a bachelorette party. For the bridal shower I told the girls to come up with games and the decorations and I'll handle the hosting and catering. 
Mike and I have said we want to get remarried.. To each other oy vey.. But this is like the reminder that it was fun once.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> We were supposed to get married last year but my grandma was diagnosed with cancer and passed away the day before the wedding. We knew it was coming and were able to cancel a little in advance, but after a year of planning THAT wedding, I just have no willpower left in me to plan this one.


Aww, I'm so sorry to hear that.... I can understand the lack of willpower...


----------



## StarSapphire22

I still need to send invitations, find a preacher person (this is hard for us), find a DJ, pay off my dress and get alterations. I'm sure there's more, but those are the "wedding can't happen without this" things. My mom is taking care of flowers, food, drinks, and plates/silverware. My FMIL is baking cupcakes.

I just...blargh.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Oh, and figure out what the heck I'm doing with my hair and accessories.

@$%&@!*@$!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> I just...blargh.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Oh, and figure out what the heck I'm doing with my hair and accessories.
> 
> @$%&@!*@$!!!


Okay now you're making me worry and I have much longer. Lol. Breathe so I can breathe! Lol.


----------



## mike taylor

Just go to Las Vegas! Get married by Elvis then gamble . No planing no hassles! Send friends and family pictures .


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Just go to Las Vegas! Get married by Elvis then gamble . No planing no hassles! Send friends and family pictures .


Mike's the man of the evening.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I've thought about having a courthouse wedding, but I know ultimately I'll look back and regret it. I wanted a traditional outdoor wedding ever since I was little. It sure seems appealing right now though. Plus we've already paid off our $4,000 venue and $1,000 on my ridiculously large dress that I'm now committed to no matter what lol.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> I've thought about having a courthouse wedding, but I know ultimately I'll look back and regret it. I wanted a traditional outdoor wedding ever since I was little. It sure seems appealing right now though. Plus we've already paid off our $4,000 venue and $1,000 on my ridiculously large dress that I'm now committed to no matter what lol.


Ugh I can't even talk money yet.... Makes my stomach turn a little... Lol.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm still not really sure where the rest is coming from, honestly. I'm too sick to work full time, medical bills suck, and my etsy isn't exactly thriving right now.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah, I hated all the crap I had to do just to say yep I love her yep I'll die before we part . It's overrated . It just a paper . Don't get me wrong it's the best thing I ever did was get married to my hottie girlfriend . But if I had it to do over . We would be married in Vegas by Elvis . Quick eazy lets party .


----------



## T33's Torts

Fern had a slight 'disagreement' with another tortoise today.


----------



## bouaboua

Good night all my friend in the forum and all our shelled friends. 

Night watchman report to work here. May everyone have a sweet Torts dream and wake up to another pleasant and cheerful day.

May God Bless.


----------



## bouaboua

Very Good. No one reply. You all all deserve a good night rest. So I just keep this forum to myself for now. 

Anyone from different time zone also awake? or at work? or skip work? or mind is not at work like me know???

I hope my boss are a a member of this forum, otherwise I'm fried.


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Very Good. No one reply. You all all deserve a good night rest. So I just keep this forum to myself for now.
> 
> Anyone from different time zone also awake? or at work? or skip work? or mind is not at work like me know???
> 
> I hope my boss are a a member of this forum, otherwise I'm fried.


Have no fear I am here. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> Have no fear I am here.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Hahahahaha...

Not again?? I'm in different timezone and you need the rest. What counting torts didn't work? Got a book to read may help.

Good night! I love to chat but you need to go to bed. Take Care.......Good night.


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Hahahahaha...
> 
> Not again?? I'm in different timezone and you need the rest. What counting torts didn't work? Got a book to read may help.
> 
> Good night! I love to chat but you need to go to bed. Take Care.......Good night.


Hahaha I know I'm up late a lot of the time. Then I have a couple days where I go to bed around 8pm and sleep for 12-13 hours. Unfortunately when I work in the morning my butt is dragging. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

OK. Looks like Luke also out. Good!! Everyone need at least 7 hours of good sleep. A good night sleep is a blessing.

I'm just making my rounds. Make sure we have no dogs here. Because Dog and Torts don't mix.


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> OK. Looks like Luke also out. Good!! Everyone need at least 7 hours of good sleep. A good night sleep is a blessing.
> 
> I'm just making my rounds. Make sure we have no dogs here. Because Dog and Torts don't mix.


FOOLED YOU!! Hahaha I'm still here


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

Am I wrong! ! ! ! ! ! ! 

Hi Luke!!!!!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> FOOLED YOU!! Hahaha I'm still here
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Yes you did.......LOL. 

But don't make a habit of it. For your health my Friend. My work that required me to travel from time to time in Asia so I'm still up at this time. It do take toll over the year. You must be young, so it may seems nothing to you for few late night chats. 

Really, go to bed now my Dear Friend, because you have a small shelled friend that really need you to have the best health so you can take care of him/her. God Bless!!

Good night now!! HAHA...........


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm 27 so I still have a few late nights left in me. Besides my spry age I work as a deckhand on a Dungeness crab boat so I have to force my body to be able to work in severe weather for extended periods of time. Sometimes we will run gear for 24 hours straight. Thank you for your concern though. It's the kindness of strangers I found on this forum that I attribute to Saving not only my torts life but my own. I have a lot of inner battles and depression is at the forefront. So again thank you for your kindness


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

WOW！ A crab fisherman!!!

I done quite a few deep sea fishing in the past. I know how tough your job can be. And one of mt favorite TV show is Deadliest catch. I absolutely admire those fisherman. I tip my hat to you.

27 is young, That is good that you are not spend your sleepless night at a bar or some poker table. This forum are the second best to that bed you suppose to be.

Our God do not gave us burden that we cannot bear. By God's Grace, I survived my cancer. I almost file bankruptcy at one point of my life. Divorced once but God give me my current wonderful wife.

Life is good. Trust in God.


----------



## T33's Torts

Dont worry bouaboua, there's still people out there who sleep normal hours. 
*raises hand* 
I'm just spontaneously up for short periods of time throughout the early-morning.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


Time to go to work??


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> Dont worry bouaboua, there's still people out there who sleep normal hours.
> *raises hand*
> I'm just spontaneously up for short periods of time throughout the early-morning.


 And you have to come in front of your PC and say "HI" to us. 

True die heart TFO member! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## T33's Torts

Cell phone! 
I'm still in bed. If I got up I couldn't go back to sleep.


----------



## LoutheRussian

In the summer I fish for albacore tuna. Long hours and very physical work no matter what I'm fishing for. I do not share the same religious beliefs as you but to each their own. I can't seem to sleep tonight so I'll be on and off for awhile yet I've been catching up on the threads.


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaab. 

You need to leave your cell in the kitchen tomorrow night...............I train myself not to look at the clock on my nightstand when I wake up at night and force myself back to sleep specially when I try to adjust jet-leg. Of cause, it may not work ever time/night.


----------



## bouaboua

Time to get off work here on the other side of the world...........Need to pack-up and go home for now. 

Later! ! ! ! You all.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Time to go to work??


Yup.. *rubbing eyes as clocking in at work*


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> Cell phone!
> I'm still in bed. If I got up I couldn't go back to sleep.


Lucky


----------



## LoutheRussian

Danger Will Robinson Danger!


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Luke seems a little lost in space tonight.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Yup.. *rubbing eyes as clocking in at work*



Not bad for that you can have the freedom/access of internet while at work.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm always lost in space. That's why called spacey or a space cadet 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

Morning all...


----------



## sibi

Good morning crew! Why are you all up so early, other than to work half way across the world?


----------



## Ashes

Gotta work on this side of the world, too. Lol.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm up for no apparent reason. So I'm laying on my couch. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## sibi

mike taylor said:


> Yeah, I hated all the crap I had to do just to say yep I love her yep I'll die before we part . It's overrated . It just a paper . Don't get me wrong it's the best thing I ever did was get married to my hottie girlfriend . But if I had it to do over . We would be married in Vegas by Elvis . Quick eazy lets party .


 
Not me. I love big , expensive weddings! So much so that I got married three times


----------



## sibi

littledude said:


> Gotta work on this side of the world, too. Lol.


 
Do you from the west coast? If so, isn't it way too early to work? I guess you don't have a 9-5 job, aye?


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning and may it be a great day for all of you!!*​


----------



## Ashes

sibi said:


> Do you from the west coast? If so, isn't it way too early to work? I guess you don't have a 9-5 job, aye?


I live in the Midwest - today it's a 9-7 job. :/


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Time to get off work here on the other side of the world...........Need to pack-up and go home for now.
> 
> Later! ! ! ! You all.



Going home already? I am surprised, but happy for ya!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Just go to Las Vegas! Get married by Elvis then gamble . No planing no hassles! Send friends and family pictures .



Lol I went to Vegas for my last wedding. Wasn't married by Elvis, but by a very nice lady in a wedding chapel. I didn't care for Vegas itself, except for the pet store that carries turtles and tortoises and of course that awesome water show.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I've thought about having a courthouse wedding, but I know ultimately I'll look back and regret it. I wanted a traditional outdoor wedding ever since I was little. It sure seems appealing right now though. Plus we've already paid off our $4,000 venue and $1,000 on my ridiculously large dress that I'm now committed to no matter what lol.



The courthouse wedding was my first one.  I admit though, my dream wedding is an outside one and being pulled in a horse and carriage.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann, so your redoing your vows?


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Not bad for that you can have the freedom/access of internet while at work.


My phones internet


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann, so your redoing your vows?


Morning  you are up early


----------



## Jacqui

Me? I have been up for awhile.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good (official) morning to everyone!


----------



## bouaboua

Well. good morning too...... Almost time for me to hit the sack.....


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Well. good morning too...... Almost time for me to hit the sack.....



Sleep well Kiddo.


----------



## Jacqui

It's going to be in the 90s here today.


----------



## T33's Torts

Today's forcast says 74°!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> It's going to be in the 90s here today.


----------



## AZtortMom

Have a good snooze


----------



## Ashes




----------



## T33's Torts

Headache... headac- COFFEE!


----------



## mike taylor

Today is going by so slowly!


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm playing on a roof


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm playing on a roof
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Playing a fiddle up there?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> Playing a fiddle up there?


Haha that's a good one. Here's what I'm looking at




Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Luke, ever clam out in those mud flats?


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Haha that's a good one. Here's what I'm looking at
> View attachment 79194
> 
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Can I come over?


----------



## T33's Torts

It's cold and cloudy!!  
This is how I imagine the PNW. Except it's not raining.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm hungry..


----------



## mike taylor

Go out for ice cream!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For the full experience of the PNW, get some Ben and Jerry's ice cream and eat it in the shower with the cold water on.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For the full experience of the PNW, get some Ben and Jerry's ice cream and eat it in the shower with the cold water on.


Well that sounds just awful! Lol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Beans thought Freckles and Watson had something more delicious that he did so he went to see...he found more of the same. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Luke, ever clam out in those mud flats?


Not these ones. The oyster beds are over here in the bay. I do all my
Clam digging right off the Bolstad approach 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Those flats out there have those nickel sized goldens right? Bait clams.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For the full experience of the PNW, get some Ben and Jerry's ice cream and eat it in the shower with the cold water on.


Triple Carmel Chunk...OMG!!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Training for my new position today. Just shadowing. I am sooooo bored. Watching someone chat isn't very exciting.

Taylor got me a stress toy that looks like the little sea turtle called squirt from finding nemo...except his paint job has a smudge that gives him a little Hitler style mustache, so he's been dubbed "Squadolf". Oi...


----------



## Elohi

I had some cucumber plants started in the corner of their outdoor enclosure that I *thought* was protected behind their rock hide and the sides blocked with fake plants and rocks. Um no. Someone got back up in there, at the plants and got out so I have no idea who did it LOL. The plants are GONE. -sigh-


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> I had some cucumber plants started in the corner of their outdoor enclosure that I *thought* was protected behind their rock hide and the sides blocked with fake plants and rocks. Um no. Someone got back up in there, at the plants and got out so I have no idea who did it LOL. The plants are GONE. -sigh-
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I had hoped the cucumber plant would grow up and over the hide and provide food and shade and humidity. Yeah, didn't happen LOLOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I had hoped the cucumber plant would grow up and over the hide and provide food and shade and humidity. Yeah, didn't happen LOLOL
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Well two out of three ain't bad!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did everyone catch Kevin Durants speech when he excepted the MVP award for the NBA? Moms, this is the man you want to raise.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Those flats out there have those nickel sized goldens right? Bait clams.


There might be some razor clams out there I'm not sure where the guys go to commercial dig them. Also out there is one of the only places you can recreationally dig steamer clams and there's the oysters. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Anyone remember those "Love Is.." cartoons in the Sunday paper? 
Today's would be something like "Love Is showing your 23 year old friend how to tie her shoes"


----------



## mike taylor

Are you joking she's 23 and can't tie her shoe! Man her parents really dropped the ball on that one .Nice tan!


----------



## mike taylor

mike taylor said:


> Are you joking she's 23 and can't tie her shoe! Man her parents really dropped the ball on that one . Nice tan!


----------



## T33's Torts

She does this weird single sided bow thing. 
I refused to take part in the teaching, so pictured are katie and crystal. I'm just the photographer here! This will be shown to her future children.


----------



## mike taylor

Ha ha good blackmail!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I figured this was going to happen once Velcro became popular as a form of closure for tennis shoes...


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Ha ha good blackmail!


EXACTLY what I said! I'm set for the next ten years.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yup! Kids now-a-days can't count back your change because they expect the computer/register to do it. They can't remember phone numbers because the computer/phone does it for them. And now they can't tie their shoes for the velcro!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'll admit, I only know my, and my mom's phone number. 
I was just at an elementary school, and 4 kids (5th grade?) asked me what time it was. I nodded towards the (NON-DIGITAL) clock and got looks like


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I could never spell in the first place. Now spell check has enabled me to become a efficient bad speller.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I had hoped the cucumber plant would grow up and over the hide and provide food and shade and humidity. Yeah, didn't happen LOLOL
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Think hanging basket, window box, or planting it outside the enclosure and then trail it over/into the enclosure.


----------



## Jacqui

Add to Yvonne's list they can't add, because some idiot school systems think they should be using calculators. I feel sorry for the kids today growing up without an education in living without batteries, solar, and electrical every things.


----------



## Jacqui

I have been enjoying the wonderful smell from my lilac bushes that make up three sides of a small backyard area. Today, I think the sight of all those different butterflies enjoying the blooms took center stage.


----------



## T33's Torts

I probably have too much time on my hands.. 


*its not paint, the photo is edited


----------



## LolaMyLove

tffnytorts said:


> I'll admit, I only know my, and my mom's phone number.
> I was just at an elementary school, and 4 kids (5th grade?) asked me what time it was. I nodded towards the (NON-DIGITAL) clock and got looks like


I'm surprised they didn't whip out their iPhones instead. That's all I see at my kids schools, little walking screen zombies.


----------



## StarSapphire22

My brain feels full. I learned schtuffs.


----------



## Yvonne G

StarSapphire22 said:


> My brain feels full. I learned schtuffs.



Don't worry...as you get older, a lot of that schtuff in there falls out making room for more.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yvonne G said:


> Don't worry...as you get older, a lot of that schtuff in there falls out making room for more.


 
Hooray!

Wait....


----------



## StarSapphire22

Weather in my area needs to get it's act together. It hasn't been over 60 in foreverrrrr. It feels warm enough to me, but I don't think Littlefoot would appreciate being outside much.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> We were supposed to get married last year but my grandma was diagnosed with cancer and passed away the day before the wedding. We knew it was coming and were able to cancel a little in advance, but after a year of planning THAT wedding, I just have no willpower left in me to plan this one.



That is awful.  Don't plan then, just run away and elope.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann, so your redoing your vows?


No my cousin is getting married and since I helped raise her I am paying someone to take her off my hands.. errrrrrrrrrr giving her away to a fine young man.  I am very excited actually.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> Weather in my area needs to get it's act together. It hasn't been over 60 in foreverrrrr. It feels warm enough to me, but I don't think Littlefoot would appreciate being outside much.


This is how our weather has been. Tomorrow it's supposed to be 80 and sunny.


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> I'll admit, I only know my, and my mom's phone number.
> I was just at an elementary school, and 4 kids (5th grade?) asked me what time it was. I nodded towards the (NON-DIGITAL) clock and got looks like


I know my husband's number because it's the alt id for my cvs and kroger card.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> I probably have too much time on my hands..
> View attachment 79230
> 
> *its not paint, the photo is edited



Looks like you do. It is good to have time like this. That mean you have some free time and not a thing to worry.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning to you all. 

Let me check-in before I start my work today.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its call procrastinating.  
Good morning!


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning to you all.
> 
> Let me check-in before I start my work today.


Good evenjng from this side of things


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I think the most annoying sound around here is Tank scratching at the sliding glass door.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> Its call procrastinating.
> Good morning!



Procrastinating means it is not priority. Nothing wrong with that. We do have enough stresses, procrastination may not be a bad thing.

Of cause to certain level and things....


----------



## lisa127

Does anyone know if we have any other box turtle keepers in Ohio?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Would someone check the new thread I just posted and see if the links work? Please? It's not a fun story, but it needs to be out there. I tried to put it in tortoises in the news, but I think it's in general discussion.


----------



## T33's Torts

They work Ken.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thanks. Did you read it?


----------



## T33's Torts

If its going to make me sad I don't want to read it!


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning to you all.
> 
> Let me check-in before I start my work today.


Morning


----------



## AZtortMom

lisa127 said:


> Does anyone know if we have any other box turtle keepers in Ohio?


I'm not sure, Lisa, sorry


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's a positive negative. Bad guys were caught, but did bad things.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thanks. Did you read it?


Yes, now.


----------



## Ashes

My friend found this little guy out wandering around today in Des Moines, IA:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Picture didn't come in for me. Was it a Bacon mcmuffin?


----------



## T33's Torts

Bacon EGG McMuffin..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

BACON!!!!!!!
BACON!!!!!!!
BACON!!!!!!!
BACON!!!!!!!
(•_•)
\/) )z
/ \


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm guessing... bacon?


----------



## AZtortMom

littledude said:


> My friend found this little guy out wandering around today in Des Moines, IA:
> View attachment 79256


Aww! Cute!


----------



## Ashes

Did it come in for everyone else??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Seems so…


----------



## Ashes

Okay. What does tort hissing sound like?!?!?? Because he was climbing on my shoulder and got a little caught in my hair and I heard what might've been 3 hisses in a row?? Do they hiss when they're pissed/frustrated??


----------



## T33's Torts

Its a cute little water turtle! 
Ken, that a very interesting.. umm... Person, you have there.


----------



## T33's Torts

It's sounds like a cat. When they pull in their shells air squeezes out.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> It's sounds like a cat. When they pull in their shells air squeezes out.


Yep, that's what it sounded like. So is that their on purpose mad sound? Lol. I was like wth??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Its a cute little water turtle!
> Ken, that a very interesting.. umm... Person, you have there.


I couldn't figure out a cowboy hat.


----------



## T33's Torts

Well, its them pulling in. It depends why they're pulling in, may they be scared, irritated, or just pissed.


----------



## T33's Torts

_/^\_
(•_•)
\/) )z
/ \
Interesting.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Brilliant!!


_/v\_
(•_•)
\/) )z
_ / \_


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Well, its them pulling in. It depends why they're pulling in, may they be scared, irritated, or just pissed.


Thanks girlie!! And nice hat.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Brilliant!!
> 
> 
> _/v\_
> (•_•)
> \/) )z
> _ / \_


I changed my hat…not Robin Hood here.


----------



## T33's Torts

Very nice Ken!


----------



## Ashes

My digi temp/humidity reader is already broke.  only had it a month.


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

littledude said:


> My digi temp/humidity reader is already broke.  only had it a month.


eBay. I have backups for backups of all my tortoise stuff. Well, all except the electric radiator heater.


----------



## Ashes

@Elohi - does your sheet moss mold or smell gross? I love the look better than spag, but there was moldy spots the next day on it and it just doesn't smell great?


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> eBay. I have backups for backups of all my tortoise stuff. Well, all except the electric radiator heater.


Yeah, I'll have to get another. I mean, I can read the humidity but not temp - however the temp doesn't fluctuate so at least I can keep an eye on the humidity. Lol.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Hooray!
> 
> Wait....




Love your response. Of course it's nothing to worry about... it's only the important stuff that falls out.


----------



## Jacqui

littledude said:


> My friend found this little guy out wandering around today in Des Moines, IA:




Such a cute wee one.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Love your response. Of course it's nothing to worry about... it's only the important stuff that falls out.


Too bad we can't do multiple likes.


----------



## Jacqui

We have a beautiful lightening show going on here.


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> We have a beautiful lightening show going on here.


Take pics!


----------



## T33's Torts

Taking kitty for a trip outside. This could be genius or go horribly wrong..


----------



## mike taylor

I found the like button! Watch out!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> We have a beautiful lightening show going on here.


I read that as lightening snow and was like oh no that has to be a horseman of the apocalypse it's so wrong. 

Our excitement of the day was that Mike made me a rain barrel two days ago and we woke up to rain this morning. The rain was short but must have been heavy because it filled the barrel. Now Mike is fretting about all the free water we are losing by only having one barrel. He is also planning a way we can create an underground barrel set up to capture lots of free water to run the sprinklers. Water is expensive up in here and we get no break for the lack of sewer usage.
I lost my whole train of thought on the rain barrel thing so I'm done with that apparently.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I found the like button! Watch out!



OMGosh are we gonna be in trouble now!


----------



## Elohi

littledude said:


> @Elohi - does your sheet moss mold or smell gross? I love the look better than spag, but there was moldy spots the next day on it and it just doesn't smell great?



No mold but some batches of it smell a little like a pond but less so that the packages of green sphagnum moss. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I read that as lightening snow and was like oh no that has to be a horseman of the apocalypse it's so wrong.
> 
> Our excitement of the day was that Mike made me a rain barrel two days ago and we woke up to rain this morning. The rain was short but must have been heavy because it filled the barrel. Now Mike is fretting about all the free water we are losing by only having one barrel. He is also planning a way we can create an underground barrel set up to capture lots of free water to run the sprinklers. Water is expensive up in here and we get no break for the lack of sewer usage.
> I lost my whole train of thought on the rain barrel thing so I'm done with that apparently.



Sounds like an interesting plan. I think more and more folks should be trying to save and reuse water. Every where is just so dry and the water sources re so low.


----------



## Jacqui

littledude said:


> Take pics!



I don't think my camera is fast enough to catch it.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I don't think my camera is fast enough to catch it.



Enjoy the show. As long as no tornados, it is a good show.


----------



## mike taylor

Take random pictures . You will catch something .


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> OMGosh are we gonna be in trouble now!


Know to figure out how to put the little faces. Wait for it ..... .


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like an interesting plan. I think more and more folks should be trying to save and reuse water. Every where is just so dry and the water sources re so low.


It's actually a great plan is what I said to Mikey.
We looked into digging a well for the sprinkler system but the sub said no. Apparently Timmy might fall in. It's perfect safe to have a trampoline with impaling rods on your driveway but a well.... How unsafe. 
Actually thou I am concerned about the chemicals in city water too.


----------



## mike taylor

Crap I put them in the wrong spot!


----------



## Jacqui

So wrong to change what others have written and are in quotes.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Enjoy the show. As long as no tornados, it is a good show.



Just severe thunderstorm warnings right now. A bit earlier tornados seemed a possibility.


----------



## mike taylor

I know glad you don't have [email protected]! So you can't reach out and slap me! LOL


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> It's actually a great plan is what I said to Mikey.
> We looked into digging a well for the sprinkler system but the sub said no. Apparently Timmy might fall in. It's perfect safe to have a trampoline with impaling rods on your driveway but a well.... How unsafe.
> Actually thou I am concerned about the chemicals in city water too.



But the trampoline is population control. I agree though rules do not always make sense.


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I know glad you don't have [email protected]! So you can't reach out and slap me! LOL



I am not a slapping type of person. I might pop you in your arm, but that's about it.


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> I am not a slapping type of person.


But I am!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> View attachment 79262



Pretty kitty


----------



## T33's Torts

Vicious little guy. He scratched down my neck!


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> View attachment 79262



Okay!......Let me see....who is prettier? Am I in trouble if I provide the wrong answer??


----------



## Jacqui

You must have done something to deserve it Tif. Looks like a sweetie to me.


----------



## T33's Torts

The kitty! He's adorable, but he's a pain in the *ss.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Okay!......Let me see....who is prettier? Am I in trouble if I provide the wrong answer??



Yeppers


----------



## T33's Torts

He LOOKS like a sweetheart... 
Then he'll draw blood and sit on your fridge.


----------



## Jacqui

Look at that face!


----------



## T33's Torts

"I want to bite your face, tiff"


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> View attachment 79263
> 
> He LOOKS like a sweetheart...
> Then he'll draw blood and sit on your fridge.


Lmao lmao! You and that FRIDGE!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Not cool Ashley!!


----------



## Ashes

No pun intended?


----------



## T33's Torts

Pun intended.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> It's actually a great plan is what I said to Mikey.
> We looked into digging a well for the sprinkler system but the sub said no. Apparently Timmy might fall in. It's perfect safe to have a trampoline with impaling rods on your driveway but a well.... How unsafe.
> Actually thou I am concerned about the chemicals in city water too.


Ok. So nowadays, a well is little more than 8" or so in diameter. Stuart Little might fall in, but probably not Timmy. Not only is it narrow, it is also capped and cased to keep surface water and seepage from polluting it. Ours stick up about 12" from the ground and the pump is submerged.


----------



## mike taylor

Whats up with you and the refrigerator? Hummm Tiff


----------



## T33's Torts

Its the CAT and the refrigerator! Duhh..... 
 He sits up there for hours.


----------



## mike taylor

I think there's more to the story . Did the cat scare the crap out of you up there in the middle of the night?


----------



## T33's Torts

No. I came home at he jumped at my face.


----------



## mike taylor

Ha ha thats funny!


----------



## mike taylor

You need that weirdo the cat whisperer. Doesn't he live in California?


----------



## T33's Torts

Sure Mike...sure..


----------



## Ashes

The "my cat from hell" guy? Lol!


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL! No thanks Mike.. I'm probably going to drop him off with my ex anyways. I'm not a cat person.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> View attachment 79263
> 
> He LOOKS like a sweetheart...
> Then he'll draw blood and sit on your fridge.



Now I know who is prettier........


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> No. I came home at he jumped at my face.



That is not funny....


----------



## T33's Torts

He's not a bad cat, he just needs someone who knows how to work with him.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> That is not funny....


Kind of funny.


----------



## Ashes

Someone decided not to use either of his hides tonight..... Curled up against the glass. On the cooler side for once.


----------



## T33's Torts

He's being different, let him show his individuality! Sheesh..


----------



## Ashes

Hey, I left him there, didn't I?! Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay, okay. You win this time!


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> He's being different, let him show his individuality! Sheesh..



I like different and individuality also but not scratching my face. 

But he did clean all the dust on top of your fridge.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yes! Very dusty.. very, very dusty! 
Cats scratch, I can't help it.


----------



## mike taylor

I don't like cats they're to needy .


----------



## T33's Torts

So are men...


----------



## bouaboua

He clean the dust but leave the cat hair.....I don't know which is worse??


----------



## T33's Torts

Cat hair is DEFINITELY worse.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> So are men...



No comment on this one.....


----------



## T33's Torts

Stating the facts...


----------



## bouaboua

So I don't have cat, or dog.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'd take the right dog in a heartbeat!


----------



## Ashes

bouaboua said:


> So I don't have cat, or dog.


I only have Little Dude...


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> So are men...



Or I have to say: I'm needy but also provide.....Of cause by God's grace.


----------



## T33's Torts

Who may be better than both!


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Or I have to say: I'm needy but also provide.....Of cause by God's grace.


----------



## mike taylor

No we are not needy! It's you girls . Every night I lay down ready to sleep then the wife says rub my back . Then gets all pushy when it turns to happy fun time and shuts me down . Whats up with that?


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> No we are not needy! It's you girls . Every night I lay down ready to sleep then the wife says rub my back . Then gets all pushy when it turns to happy fun time and shuts me down . Whats up with that?



Another no comment......LOL!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Suuuurrrreeeee..... 
"Can we go into Sports Chalet? Please?" 
"I want to drive, but you drive back? Never mind, I'll drive. But you should.. its your car.."


----------



## Ashes

bouaboua said:


> Another no comment......LOL!!!


Lmao I'm with you on that!!


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Then gets all pushy when it turns to happy fun time and shuts me down.


REJECTED!


----------



## T33's Torts

Sounds to me Mike, like you're slacking in your husband-ly duties.


----------



## mike taylor

It happens .


----------



## bouaboua

I also have to say: My wife is a needy but also provides. None of us are better the the other. We equally needy and provides. Me and my wife...


----------



## Ashes

Ugh I wanna change my name on here. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

As we've both clearly seen. 
You better watch your ***. 
"Lovely Husband for Sale, responds to "mike", has slight tortoise obsession, can build tortoise houses, trades possible, HMU"


----------



## T33's Torts

littledude said:


> Ugh I wanna change my name on here. Lol.


I changed mine a few months back.. PM Josh.


----------



## Ashes

Well I gotta come up with one first! Lol.


----------



## bouaboua

Can that be done? and why? Or you pulling my leg?


----------



## T33's Torts

That's the easy part!


----------



## mike taylor

I guess your right B . I have my needy moments . But most of the time I spend helping people or with my torts and yard work .


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Can that be done? and why? Or you pulling my leg?


The for sale part? I'm just kiddin'.


----------



## mike taylor

I hope not! I got it good here! I'll be taking mini buddies house Saturday .


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm dropping off kitty in the morning. 
If he's so great, (the ******* ******* deserves all the **** he gets) he can handle a cat.


----------



## mike taylor

Whoa what's up with all the stars in that last comment.


----------



## Ashes

I'm having fun deciphering those stars in my head. Lmao.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> I guess your right B . I have my needy moments . But most of the time I spend helping people or with my torts and yard work .



You are one of the best on the forum Mike. No doubt about that.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Whoa what's up with all the stars in that last comment.


I don't want to be banned from the forum.


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Whoa what's up with all the stars in that last comment.


It's a chick thing - gotta have our crazy sometimes. 'Specially when it has to do with the good for nothing ex. (I'm guessing here).


----------



## T33's Torts

Hahaha! Check your FB pm, Ashley.


----------



## mike taylor

Well thanks B . Your alright yourself .


----------



## T33's Torts

I hope little Dusty (haven't named him and "mikey" sounds too innocent), gives his new peoples a hard time. I should **** him off in the car and then ditch him. 
There's a chance I may have described a sweet, friendly kitten..


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh hey, that automatically starred out...


----------



## Ashes

Lol!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Hell have no fury like a woman scorned. You can always sharpen the cats nails before you drop him off . Ha ha


----------



## bouaboua

I'm still new to the torts world. Still have lots to learn.


----------



## mike taylor

Or feed him some fresh tuna fish. So the poops smell really ripe . Ha ha


----------



## Ashes

Alright, friends - it's late and I gotta work early. Hopefully a new name comes to me in my dreams. Lol. Goodnight all!!!

P.S. @LoutheRussian - where'd you go?!


----------



## T33's Torts

I bet Luke's sleeping. That's what he gets for staying up all night, missing out on chat! 
Goodnight Ashley!


----------



## mike taylor

I am new too my friend . I've only had tortoises for two years maybe a little less . Learning more every day . Thats what I do for fun in my free time is learning about my little shelled friends .


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Or feed him some fresh tuna fish. So the poops smell really ripe . Ha ha


I was going to go with raw chicken, but if tuna works, then I'm all for it.


----------



## StarSapphire22

You guys are so silly.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> You guys are so silly.


Giving cats to *******s isn't a joking matter!


----------



## mike taylor

I think you should use your name Ashley . I know when you feed fish to torts wow the smell in the garage will knock you out .


----------



## T33's Torts

That is why I do not have protein-needing tortoises! My guys get trace amounts from Mazuri, and the occasional worm that makes its home in the wrong neighborhood.


----------



## mike taylor

I feed fish maybe once a month to my reds . Most of the time they get one crocodile pellet . I buy them off the mazuri web site . Learned that little trick from a very smart keeper with a very cool mom here on the forum .


----------



## T33's Torts

For when Luke does show up: 
Most people sleep for around 5-10 hours from night to morning.


----------



## T33's Torts

Had I the space, time and money for another closed chamber, I would get a few Leo's. But, with my tort count at 9, I'm good for now.


----------



## mike taylor

Luke the ladies are waiting! You lucky s.o.b.


----------



## T33's Torts

Mike, did you just call yourself a lady?


----------



## mike taylor

No! I'm not waiting on Luke you and Ashley are .


----------



## T33's Torts

We lost Ashley a good 13 posts ago! 
You don't have to lie to me..  Its okay, I won't tell.


----------



## mike taylor

Whatever!


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> Mike, did you just call yourself a lady?


Tonight is "No comment" night........Here is another one...LOL


----------



## mike taylor

Not funny B!


----------



## T33's Torts

VERY funny!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm having a hell of a time over here!


----------



## mike taylor

Luke where are you she's picking on me because your not here!


----------



## bouaboua

I'll better go lunch now......Stay out of troubles.......


----------



## T33's Torts

You know what, I am wrong. I'm okay with admitting my mistakes; 
Are you still dreaming about Ken?


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> I'll better go lunch now......Stay out of troubles.......


Grab me a salad of sorts? I'll pay you back.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm going to sleep . Good night and god bless .


----------



## T33's Torts

Dreamer.. 
 Goodnight.
Time for me to be self sufficient..


----------



## bouaboua

Salads are for torts. 

Okay....I got it, it is not for you. 

Sorry! I'm little slow.


----------



## bouaboua

For our shelled friend.......Salad are on me.


----------



## T33's Torts

I haven't had dinner yet! Its 9:17 at night.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm hungry! Maybe some oatmeal will suffice!


----------



## bouaboua

Come over. My treat.

Next flight from LAX to Hong Kong will depart in an hour. but it is an 14 hours flight.


----------



## T33's Torts

How kind of you! 
Let me know if you're ever in LA! I'll show you my zoo!


----------



## bouaboua

You on!! ! ! ! 

My daughter lives in Long Beach. We will visit her in July.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> You know what, I am wrong. I'm okay with admitting my mistakes;
> Are you still dreaming about Ken?


Wait what!?!???? Mike is dreaming about me? Just threw up a little…


----------



## T33's Torts

Long Beach will be beautiful in July!


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wait what!?!???? Mike is dreaming about me? Just threw up a little…


This was discussed MANY pages ago!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LaLaLaLaLaLaLa


----------



## bouaboua

Yes. The little house they rent is right by the beach..........


----------



## bouaboua

Ken, You missed lots fun tonight.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> LaLaLaLaLaLaLa


Good try. You'll have to be the 'see no evil' one in this case!


----------



## T33's Torts

Time to come inside. I'm ready for dinner and I am being eaten alive by bugs.


----------



## T33's Torts

Fallin' down the rabbit hole...


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning  apparently I missed a lot while I was sleeping


----------



## bouaboua

What! Just punch-in?? Good Morning! ! ! 

Have a great working day.


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> What! Just punch-in?? Good Morning! ! !
> 
> Have a great working day.


Good morning. No work for me today 


Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

Yup  thanks


----------



## AZtortMom

The rush of flowers for Mother's Day has started  the trailers smell great


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Ashes

Morning!


----------



## StarSapphire22

So. Tired. Let's all pretend it's still night time and go back to sleep.


----------



## Ashes

Haha I wish..


----------



## AZtortMom

littledude said:


> Haha I wish..


No kidding! Morning


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> The rush of flowers for Mother's Day has started  the trailers smell great



I can easily imagine.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I don't like cats they're to needy .



Really you think that? As compared to what?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> No we are not needy! It's you girls . Every night I lay down ready to sleep then the wife says rub my back . Then gets all pushy when it turns to happy fun time and shuts me down . Whats up with that?



Because there is a big difference between a needed back rub and the man needy "happy fun time".


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I also have to say: My wife is a needy but also provides. None of us are better the the other. We equally needy and provides. Me and my wife...



Sweet of you to say that and good to hear it too!


----------



## Jacqui

littledude said:


> Ugh I wanna change my name on here. Lol.



You can do that if you wish.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> But most of the time I spend helping people or with my torts and yard work .



I like folks who take the time to help others.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Salads are for torts.
> .



Exactly!


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Good morning. No work for me today
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



So whatcha going to do with all that free time?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> So whatcha going to do with all that free time?


Laundry. I already did the dishes and swept and mopped the kitchen. Not a bad start to the list since it's still before six. Also I need to take my vacuum to my dad so he can use it and while there get a haircut and give him one. I save so much not coming to the barbers


Luke&Lou


----------



## mike taylor

Morning all! No dreams of Ken! Tiff! Jacqui you are on a roll!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm tired.... and its dark!


----------



## Ashes

I'm at work.


----------



## mike taylor

Me to! In a safety meeting!


----------



## T33's Torts

Its 6.


----------



## mike taylor

No it's 8 !


----------



## T33's Torts

Mike, correct me if I'm wrong, but shouldn't you be paying attention?


----------



## T33's Torts

It's 6:02 now!


----------



## mike taylor

It's 8:03 !


----------



## T33's Torts

Wrong!


----------



## mike taylor

8:04


----------



## T33's Torts

Wrong answer, try again. 
*extra attempts will cost $0.25


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm pretty sure you owe me like 50 cents..


----------



## mike taylor

8:05


----------



## Elohi

Good morning y'all. My youngest is up and ready for the day while I'm over here wishing it was 8pm, not am so I could just go to bed again. I'm tired. It's supposed to rain today, I kind of hope it rains ALLLLLLLLL day. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

6:06 and 75 cents..


----------



## Elohi

I usually want sunshine and lots of it but it's looking awfully crispy around here. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Laundry. I already did the dishes and swept and mopped the kitchen. Not a bad start to the list since it's still before six. Also I need to take my vacuum to my dad so he can use it and while there get a haircut and give him one. I save so much not coming to the barbers
> Luke&Lou


Come do my laundry!! 
I HATE doing the laundry. Almost as much as raking up pine needles..


----------



## mike taylor

8:06


----------



## T33's Torts

6:09


----------



## Elohi

I just love dropping ice cubes that explode into a million pieces. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

That's the worst thing that could happen regarding ice.


----------



## Ashes

Lmao. You guys. I agree with mike. 8:45.


----------



## Elohi

I've read so much stupid on fb this morning that I'm afraid my brains are falling out. Where does so much dumb come from? Hate? I get frustrated with narrow minded people with strong and ignorant opinions and there is never a shortage of them. -le sigh-


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I've read so much stupid on fb this morning that I'm afraid my brains are falling out. Where does so much dumb come from? Hate? I get frustrated with narrow minded people with strong and ignorant opinions and there is never a shortage of them. -le sigh-
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


And I'm made fun of for no Facebook.


----------



## T33's Torts

There's a bad side to everything! 
Have you seen the weird side of YouTube? *shudders*


----------



## T33's Torts

Check for PM, Cowboy.


----------



## Elohi

Well fb is just a place to see it in action. It's not any different than any other place people use for ignorance and hate. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

My complaint of this day is that raisins in raisin bran always sink to the bottom.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Laundry. I already did the dishes and swept and mopped the kitchen. Not a bad start to the list since it's still before six. Also I need to take my vacuum to my dad so he can use it and while there get a haircut and give him one. I save so much not coming to the barbers
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



When you get done with your place, you could come do all that for me. lol


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Morning all! No dreams of Ken! Tiff! Jacqui you are on a roll!



What kind of roll am I squishing? Cinnamon, yeast, or?


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I usually want sunshine and lots of it but it's looking awfully crispy around here.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



I think it's that way every where almost.


----------



## Jacqui

It's a cloudy breezy day with a few scattering of raindrops here today. Finally got my lawnmower working again, so have been working bits and pieces of the weeds/jungle at the brown house.


----------



## Jacqui

Mike are you being so bored in the meeting that you became a clock watcher? Or are you just trying out for a new job as a human clock?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got drizzle for the next 2-3 days. Then after that, it looks like 70-80's for next week. Lots of tortoise sun worshipping days ahead.


----------



## Jacqui

Thank goodness next week here is back to nice temps of low 70s.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We've got drizzle for the next 2-3 days. Then after that, it looks like 70-80's for next week. Lots of tortoise sun worshipping days ahead.



That should help keep things green.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Come do my laundry!!
> I HATE doing the laundry. Almost as much as raking up pine needles..


I don't mind laundry or hand washing dishes. It's mildly therapeutic 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> When you get done with your place, you could come do all that for me. lol


If the price is riggt


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

Here I thought I was the only one who liked hand washing dishes... especially if there is a window over the kitchen sink. I think washing dishes is the most hated chore by both my two youngest children.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> If the price is riggt
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou




Ummm free???


----------



## LoutheRussian

I've had to hand wash dishes for 50+ pleople for awhile everyday three meals a day 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> I don't mind laundry or hand washing dishes. It's mildly therapeutic
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I like dishes - HATE laundry since I do it for 5 of us..... :/


----------



## Jacqui

Wait, I found a penny in my ashtray. Will that work?


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Wait, I found a penny in my ashtray. Will that work?


Lol


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> I've had to hand wash dishes for 50+ pleople for awhile everyday three meals a day
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Dang that would be some dish washing. I don't like doing pots and pans so much.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Pots and pans are especially bad when the cook burns everything and it sticks to the inside


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Pots and pans are especially bad when the cook burns everything and it sticks to the inside
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Yeppers. Plus they never seem to think about soaking them.


----------



## Jacqui

littledude said:


> I like dishes - HATE laundry since I do it for 5 of us..... :/



If that includes folks who use several changes of clothes each day, that can be quite a pile to wash.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> Ummm free???


Ok but only because you're so nice to me 


Luke&Lou


----------



## StarSapphire22

So, shortly after my last post I fainted. Guess I really was tired. :/ Once again, home from work. Ugh.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

How long were you out? Low blood sugar levels? Low blood presure? Fluid intake all good? Glad at the least you weren't alone or driving!


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> If that includes folks who use several changes of clothes each day, that can be quite a pile to wash.


Oh the girls just LOVE playing dress up. :|


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> So, shortly after my last post I fainted. Guess I really was tired. :/ Once again, home from work. Ugh.


Ohmigoodness! Hope you're feeling better.... :/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> So, shortly after my last post I fainted. Guess I really was tired. :/ Once again, home from work. Ugh.


Ok…here's a heads up for everyone! We can't make a post like this and then not respond for any longer than 7 minutes! We all care about each other, and so any longer than that concerns us. Can I get a second?


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok…here's a heads up for everyone! We can't make a post like this and then not respond for any longer than 7 minutes! We all care about each other, and so any longer than that concerns us. Can I get a second?


I definitely second that!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

All in favor? The yeas have it. The counsel moves to close the discussion and make it rule. (Senile old man in a dress makes gavel noise)!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Haha sorry guys, on couch rest playing video games and watching movies...forgot to check my phone.

I'm okay. In fact I was sitting on my bed, so I pretty much just fell back on my pillow and my fiance is home with me today. I've been feeling especially tired and dizzy the last few days. It just happens to me with my condition but the doctors don't really know why...I am insulin resistant so that is probably a factor. My blood pressure has always been textbook perfect, so no worries there. Minor dehydration is possible, I guess, but not enough to make me pass out. I was out for just a few seconds. Then I texted my supervisor and went back to sleep for a while. Still dizzy but feeling much better. Taylor is on a run to get some lunch, so I can get some food in me. We need to go grocery shopping soooo bad...just havent had the energy and I dont trust him to do it by himself haha. I'm just ready for my body to let me be a normal human being.


----------



## Ashes

Phew. Good to hear.


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> I don't mind laundry or hand washing dishes. It's mildly therapeutic
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


In which case, you doing my chores will count as me helping you!


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Ok but only because you're so nice to me
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou




When was that?????


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> So, shortly after my last post I fainted. Guess I really was tired. :/ Once again, home from work. Ugh.



You fainted at work? You okay now?


----------



## Jacqui

Okay, at home and falling back onto the bed is better.... still not great. More tired and dizzy these last few days..... are you under more stress then normal? ummmm pregnant?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> When was that?????


Actually now that I think about it never. Alright then your a big meanie who I won't do dishes or laundry for 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

I was talking to another tort owner who was not pleased to hear I feed Lou the stalk of dandelions because they "are full of diuretics". I can't see how that is really all the bad. Big deal if Lou has to pee 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Bahahaha my ex is telling me how to feed Lou. I looked at her and just shook me head. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> Okay, at home and falling back onto the bed is better.... still not great. More tired and dizzy these last few days..... are you under more stress then normal? ummmm pregnant?


 
Stress maybe. Not pregnant. I'm probably not able to conceive thanks to this.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Actually now that I think about it never. Alright then your a big meanie who I won't do dishes or laundry for
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



 See now your starting to get to know me!


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> I was talking to another tort owner who was not pleased to hear I feed Lou the stalk of dandelions because they "are full of diuretics". I can't see how that is really all the bad. Big deal if Lou has to pee
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



It's only a big deal if: 1) dandelions make up the entire or majority of the diet all the time and 2) if Lou has a reaction to it.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Stress maybe. Not pregnant. I'm probably not able to conceive thanks to this.



I am sorry, if having children was something you had wanted. *hugs* Still a probably not, leaves a few doors open...


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Sweet of you to say that and good to hear it too!


She is the best gift from God.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> I am sorry, if having children was something you had wanted. *hugs* Still a probably not, leaves a few doors open...


 
Thanks. We're working on coming to terms with it. Taylor has been incredibly supportive. <3


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Thanks. We're working on coming to terms with it. Taylor has been incredibly supportive. <3



He sounds like a good guy. *hugs* and sorry for bringing up a hurt.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've had a fun day. It was “Mr. Toads Wild Ride" for awhile.


Then I got back to my element.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've had a fun day. It was “Mr. Toads Wild Ride" for awhile.
> View attachment 79387
> 
> Then I got back to my element.
> View attachment 79388


I miss following tractors and combines. Dusty fields clouding the air. The smell of fresh cut Timothy and clover. Good memories come folding back 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Derpa doo doo diddly doo. I'm so bored how about you


Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

Yup. I'm literally watching someone fix plumbing in our rental *yawn*


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Derpa doo doo diddly doo. I'm so bored how about you
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


And I'm the dork..


----------



## T33's Torts

I've been home for 3 hours and all I've gotten done is (partially) restringing a guitar and going grocery shopping.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Right there with you. Sitting in my car waiting for my daughter to get out of gymnastics. I can't stand the smell in there so I hanging out in the car today. There's just something about 100 kids taking their shoes off in an gym that's ummm unpleasant.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm playing with chalk at the moment.


----------



## LolaMyLove

tffnytorts said:


> I'm playing with chalk at the moment.


Circle some ants


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## Ashes

I'm cookin supper... Spaghetti. Mmm...


----------



## bouaboua

None stop rain since I arrived Shenzhen three days ago.

This is how the city looks like this morning.

This is Cowboy Kan's "element".


----------



## T33's Torts

Too city for Ken's liking. 
Does look awfully gloomy though, very NW seeming..


----------



## bouaboua

Headed to my office now....later!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Have fun!


----------



## StarSapphire22

littledude said:


> I'm cookin supper... Spaghetti. Mmm...


 
Can I come over?! I am constantly starving today. I'm just really into carbs and ice cream right now haha.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Actually, who am I kidding...the ice cream thing is normal. I'm really into ice cream every day. XD


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm watching a cooking show. Makin' me hungry... Almost time to start dinner.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Can I come over?! I am constantly starving today. I'm just really into carbs and ice cream right now haha.


Haha come on over!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Oh my gosh, I just think spaghetti sounds so amazing right now. I may send Taylor to the store, haha. Ooooh, cheese ravioli sounds good too... *drool* It's ice cream time right now though. Taylors out running errands for a bit and is bringing me home a chocolate extreme blizzard. I'm such a fatty today. 

My meds sometimes give me fake pregnancy symptoms since I need to regulate various hormones and they keep changing things. Today is apparently "weird craving day." All I wanted for lunch was mashed potatoes and gravy. LOL


----------



## Ashes

Haha!!! We just started trying to eat healthier as a family.... Pasta is going to be limited.


----------



## T33's Torts

I just threw together some balsamic tomatoes!


----------



## T33's Torts

I added some chopped string cheese.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> View attachment 79409
> 
> I just threw together some balsamic tomatoes!




Not good! ! 

Way too health.


----------



## bouaboua

Where is beef?????


----------



## StarSapphire22

tffnytorts said:


> I added some chopped string cheese.


 

cheeeeeeese. 

Gosh darn it guys, knock it off!


----------



## T33's Torts

Fish for dinner! Miso cod!


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Where is beef?????


Not exactly BEEF, but close!


----------



## StarSapphire22

MMMMM...Blizzard.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> I added some chopped string cheese.


And grilled New York strip.


----------



## Ashes

Tomatoes - barf.


----------



## StarSapphire22

littledude said:


> Tomatoes - barf.


 
I like em in things, like sandwiches or salads or pastas...but I could never eat them plain. One of my friends eats them like an apple...its one of her favorite snacks. So weird.


----------



## T33's Torts

littledude said:


> Tomatoes - barf.


Heyyyyy....  
More for me! I finished, actually and now I won't be hungry for dinner.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Heyyyyy....
> More for me! I finished, actually and now I won't be hungry for dinner.
> View attachment 79412


Lol u can have em. I'll take the fish, though. Haha.


----------



## T33's Torts

And look how pretty these radishes are!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm the only human being that gets excited over radishes.


----------



## StarSapphire22

tffnytorts said:


> And look how pretty these radishes are!
> View attachment 79414


 
Now it's my turn to barf. That is the second most disgusting vegetable I've ever tasted.


----------



## bouaboua

This is cooking by heart.! ! !


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Now it's my turn to barf. That is the second most disgusting vegetable I've ever tasted.


Haha I like em mixed in certain things.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Now it's my turn to barf. That is the second most disgusting vegetable I've ever tasted.


If i didn't have a ponytail up right now, I'd dramatically flip my hair. 
 I'm scared to ask, what's your least favorite veggie? 
Let me guess, brussel sprouts?


----------



## StarSapphire22

tffnytorts said:


> If i didn't have a ponytail up right now, I'd dramatically flip my hair.
> I'm scared to ask, what's your least favorite veggie?
> Let me guess, brussel sprouts?


 
I wouldn't ever choose to eat brussel sprouts but they aren't horrible.

No, I hate jalepenos.

Wait, is ginger a vegetable? Because that definitely tops the list.


----------



## Ashes

Oh I gag on Brussels sprouts - can't even try em. And is it funny when I tried writing sprouts it turned to toilet?! Even my phone doesn't like em. Lmao.


----------



## Ashes

BTW, littledude is now Ashes. FYI.


----------



## T33's Torts

I like it!


----------



## T33's Torts

I make really good crispy Brussel sprouts! I can't stand steamed ones. I'm actually making some right now.  
Salt, olive oil, pepper, 375 for 45 minutes.


----------



## bouaboua

I love Brussels sprouts also.


----------



## T33's Torts

I put ginger in EVERYTHING! My fish tonight has ginger on it!


----------



## bouaboua

Sounds delicious Tiff...


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## Ashes

Yeah I'm coming there for supper.


----------



## Elohi

I've been thinking I changing my name on here. Does Elohi fit me? I chose it because it's "earth" in Cherokee.


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I like Elohi just fine.


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> I've been thinking I changing my name on here. Does Elohi fit me? I chose it because it's "earth" in Cherokee.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I think it fits you well.


----------



## tort_luv_5055

Its prefect if you ask me


----------



## Yvonne G

I like a tiny bit of ginger, but the normal amount it over-powering to me. I love tomatoes (reading a previous post), but I'm very careful what I eat anymore. I don't eat anything that has seeds in it or that has tough skin (like corn and beans), or things that don't disintegrate during the digestion process. I have had two diverticulitis events and I don't ever want to go through that again!


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> I've been thinking I changing my name on here. Does Elohi fit me? I chose it because it's "earth" in Cherokee.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Please don't. I like it. It fit you well.


----------



## mike taylor

I love tomatoes! Good evening TFO friends .


----------



## T33's Torts

Hello Mike! How did your meeting go? Did you fall asleep?


----------



## Ashes

Yvonne G said:


> I like a tiny bit of ginger, but the normal amount it over-powering to me. I love tomatoes (reading a previous post), but I'm very careful what I eat anymore. I don't eat anything that has seeds in it or that has tough skin (like corn and beans), or things that don't disintegrate during the digestion process. I have had two diverticulitis events and I don't ever want to go through that again!


Oh no! My mom had an episode last month and she was so miserable. And you had 2?? Ick. Sorry.


----------



## T33's Torts

Sorry to kill the last vibes of the foody topics, but Tank peed in his house.    
Fan-tastic.


----------



## bouaboua

That is awful.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> Sorry to kill the last vibes of the foody topics, but Tank peed in his house.
> Fan-tastic.





tffnytorts said:


> Sorry to kill the last vibes of the foody topics, but Tank peed in his house.
> Fan-tastic.


Garden hose to the rescue??


----------



## mike taylor

It went good . I've been in meetings all day long . From safety to sales and it sucked . But on the plus side I did finish mini's tort house . I'll let her post pictures after she paints it . I build I don't paint . Ha ha I hate painting .


----------



## Yvonne G

Ashes said:


> Oh no! My mom had an episode last month and she was so miserable. And you had 2?? Ick. Sorry.



I can endure the pain of it, but you have to sit in the hospital with an IV in your arm feeding you antibiotics for days. Both times I had to stay there for 4 days and the needle never got out of my arm in all that time. When they emptied one bag they replaced it with a different antibiotic in another bag. And, if you can believe it, one of the antibiotics they gave me was Flagyl (used in tortoises to kill parasites). I was sicker than a dog that whole time. The antibiotics made me terribly sick.


----------



## T33's Torts

Painting is my favorite part!


----------



## Ashes

Yvonne G said:


> I can endure the pain of it, but you have to sit in the hospital with an IV in your arm feeding you antibiotics for days. Both times I had to stay there for 4 days and the needle never got out of my arm in all that time. When they emptied one bag they replaced it with a different antibiotic in another bag. And, if you can believe it, one of the antibiotics they gave me was Flagyl (used in tortoises to kill parasites). I was sicker than a dog that whole time. The antibiotics made me terribly sick.


Ugh, I'm sorry!!! It is a miserable thing to have. But hey, now you really share something with your torts!!


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> I've been thinking I changing my name on here. Does Elohi fit me? I chose it because it's "earth" in Cherokee.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Thinking of earth: Warm, caring/carrying, strong but also delicate.


----------



## Elohi

Thanks y'all. I guess Elohi it is lol 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Thinking of earth: Warm, carrying, strong but also delicate.



And all the sciencey goodness. I love me some geology. And all of the earths creatures. Except spiders, eff those. Lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> Thanks y'all. I guess Elohi it is lol
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I love it. I'm not that clever - went with a nickname.


----------



## T33's Torts

I like it!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey it works for you!


----------



## Elohi

Lyle inspired me to choose a name related to him. (I thought he was a she then though). 
Here I ended up with this creature who loves nothing more than to be encased in a warm moist earthen soil. He smelled of earth. He projects his birthplace in his eyes, in his movements. A creature of perfect design for his job amongst the soils of earth. And there came the name. Earth. Elohi. 
Cheesy I know... LOL. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> If that includes folks who use several changes of clothes each day, that can be quite a pile to wash.


Who would you be talking about?


----------



## Ashes

I may.... or may not... have burned Little Dudes enclosure edge. I had the top slid open, spraying, cleaning the water dish, feeding, etc.... when I smelled burning plastic. Then realized the basking light was over the edge of the terrarium..... and it melted the plastic... Oops!! :/ Can't wait to build his enclosure so I don't have to use this glass terrarium....


----------



## Elohi

I am craving something sweet, like ice cream or a frap. I need those like I need a whole in my head. I will just have black coffee instead. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Sup


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## Ashes

I'm going to open a Redds Strawberry Ale - it's perfect cure for sweet tooth, stress, etc.


----------



## T33's Torts

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Sup
> Rescue


Who's this......?


----------



## Ashes

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Sup
> 
> 
> Sulcata_Sandy
> Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


Hello Sandy!


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> I may.... or may not... have burned Little Dudes enclosure edge. I had the top slid open, spraying, cleaning the water dish, feeding, etc.... when I smelled burning plastic. Then realized the basking light was over the edge of the terrarium..... and it melted the plastic... Oops!! :/ Can't wait to build his enclosure so I don't have to use this glass terrarium....



I did something similar. I never smelled anything but I noticed when cleaning the enclosure that the plexiglas was warped and has bubbles in it where the CHE had heated it. Apparently it had slid off it's pre-cut hole when I lifted it at some point and I didn't move it back quick enough. Oops. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Hi sandy. I see we are fb friends now. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I'm over Facebook for awhile. People suck. 

I'm applying for Habitat for Humanity and Community Home Builders, and also applying for a USDA rural home purchase loan. Turns out my income qualifies for "very low income" for the Section 502 stuff. Yay me. Broke vet tech, super.


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## T33's Torts

Elohi said:


> Hi sandy. I see we are fb friends now.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Not to be mean or anything Ken, but THIS IS WHY YOU NEED AN FB ACCOUNT.


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> I did something similar. I never smelled anything but I noticed when cleaning the enclosure that the plexiglas was warped and has bubbles in it where the CHE had heated it. Apparently it had slid off it's pre-cut hole when I lifted it at some point and I didn't move it back quick enough. Oops.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I was sitting there like... what's the burnt plastic smell? I was spraying hotter water on the moss and thought it was that at first somehow?... then it got stronger and I was like s***!!!! Lol.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Hahaha, tiff


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## Elohi

I have carefully gone through my feed and hidden anything I don't like and gone thru the feedback steps to make sure fb understands why I have hidden something. It's getting better by the day LOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> I'm over Facebook for awhile. People suck.
> 
> I'm applying for Habitat for Humanity and Community Home Builders, and also applying for a USDA rural home purchase loan. Turns out my income qualifies for "very low income" for the Section 502 stuff. Yay me. Broke vet tech, super.
> 
> 
> Sulcata_Sandy
> Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


The vet techs where I work tell kids who come to job shadow to look for a different career if they wanna actually make money. I feel bad because they deal with so much crap....


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Now I have turtles. TURTLES! Seriously.

I mean, I love them, don't get me wrong, I had bunches as a kid and was crazy about them.
But this is Oregon, and 99.999999999999% of turtles species are ILLEGAL TO POSSES! 

That's why I have "Chinese striped necked turtles".




Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## T33's Torts

TURTLES?! What an outrage! 
I almost grabbed a baby RES, but talked myself out of it. Thank goodness..


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> TURTLES?! What an outrage!
> I almost grabbed a baby RES, but talked myself out of it. Thank goodness..


No more for you!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah, yeah, yeah...


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I LOVE my work...don't get me wrong. It's very hard work, very rewarding emotionally. But you will not be able to support yourself.

Better be married, or have another income source. I don't recommend it. But I'm trapped in it. Yes, I am also a commercial helicopter pilot.....now THERE is a dead end, low income job for yah.


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## T33's Torts

Maybe Ken'll pay you to watch his tortoises dig test holes..


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

tffnytorts said:


> TURTLES?! What an outrage!
> I almost grabbed a baby RES, but talked myself out of it. Thank goodness..



Haha. Stinkin' cute. But they stink and they BITE!!!!! The jerks bite!!!


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## Ashes

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> I LOVE my work...don't get me wrong. It's very hard work, very rewarding emotionally. But you will not be able to support yourself.
> 
> Better be married, or have another income source. I don't recommend it. But I'm trapped in it.


Exactly how they feel. And just very true.


----------



## T33's Torts

They BITE?! So do 4/5 of my Russians! I had one on my stomach the other day, and he BIT me!!! Sweet little Bob freakin' BIT me!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I've been a CVT 25 years.

'Nuff said.


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## Elohi

tffnytorts said:


> They BITE?! So do 4/5 of my Russians! I had one on my stomach the other day, and he BIT me!!! Sweet little Bob freakin' BIT me!


Lyle wants to snack on my soul. He is not a fan of the humans. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

tffnytorts said:


> They BITE?! So do 4/5 of my Russians! I had one on my stomach the other day, and he BIT me!!! Sweet little Bob freakin' BIT me!


Did you bite him back? That JERK!!!

I'm sticking with Sulcata and RFs. I'm up to 4 RF


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## T33's Torts

Elohi said:


> Lyle wants to snack on my soul. He is not a fan of the humans.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


LOL


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Elohi said:


> Lyle wants to snack on my soul. He is not a fan of the humans.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


THAT is the funniest thing I've read in awhile. I just spit beer all over my ancient iPad.


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Mmmmmmmm......beeeeeeeeeeeeer


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## T33's Torts

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Did you bite him back? That JERK!!!
> 
> I'm sticking with Sulcata and RFs. I'm up to 4 RF
> 
> 
> Sulcata_Sandy
> Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue





I would've!! But he probably would've gotten my mouth.. (OUCH)


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Grab a tail and chomp down hard!!!


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## T33's Torts

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Mmmmmmmm......beeeeeeeeeeeeer
> 
> 
> Sulcata_Sandy
> Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


If you don't share I'll pull a Lyle on your soul.


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> I can endure the pain of it, but you have to sit in the hospital with an IV in your arm feeding you antibiotics for days. Both times I had to stay there for 4 days and the needle never got out of my arm in all that time. When they emptied one bag they replaced it with a different antibiotic in another bag. And, if you can believe it, one of the antibiotics they gave me was Flagyl (used in tortoises to kill parasites). I was sicker than a dog that whole time. The antibiotics made me terribly sick.


That sounds awful


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> I love tomatoes! Good evening TFO friends .


Me too but they and all other citric acid fruits hate me.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

So, if anyone is curious..... 
Current OTR head count...

Sulcata
Oliver (Drug bust 60 lb indoor superstar)
Franklin (baby from Tom, nearly died from nasty bacterial infection in nares)
Tut (disaster rescue...pyramided like nobody's business)
(MoMo with deformed beak now living in Reno...sniff sniff)

Redfoots
Marvin
Carmella (she who sprays eggies...WC, smooth as glass 9 lb beauty)
No name yet male who as recently given to me
No name yet female, see above.

One Jordainian Greek named "Larry"


Turtles
Western painted, I mean "Chinese striped neck" named Picasso
RES named "Baby Bob". And he bites!!!


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## Elohi

Lyle...eater of souls. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

He was sweet and docile before winter...and now he's a soul eating grumpy ***. LOL. He's figured out he's a dude...


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Hahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!! My turn to spit beer on my phone!!!! Lmao!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Ashes said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!! My turn to spit beer on my phone!!!! Lmao!


Nice. I'm very proud


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Elohi said:


> Lyle...eater of souls.
> View attachment 79420
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Does he make that noise like in the movie "The Grudge"?


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## Elohi

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Does he make that noise like in the movie "The Grudge"?
> 
> 
> Sulcata_Sandy
> Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


HAHAHAHAHA wouldn't that be a trip!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Lyle...eater of souls.
> View attachment 79420
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Great picture!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 79404
> View attachment 79405
> None stop rain since I arrived Shenzhen three days ago.
> 
> This is how the city looks like this morning.
> 
> This is Cowboy Kan's "element".



Dang them be tall buildings.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> Tomatoes - barf.



I love 'maters!


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I like em in things, like sandwiches or salads or pastas...but I could never eat them plain. One of my friends eats them like an apple...its one of her favorite snacks. So weird.



I like your friend.  I plant tomato plants all over the place (including flower beds) so I can grab a snack as I walk by.


----------



## mike taylor

My red ear sliders are cool as hell! They will come swimming up out of their pond to see what's up . Now my two snapping turtles are bitters .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've had a good dose of rain here for about an hour. Karen suggested the firepit is more a jacuzzi now. Sandy, did I tell you I got eggs? Huh? Did I?


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I'm the only human being that gets excited over radishes.



I like them, but don't get too crazy about them. Love to pick them in the garden and eat them while checking stuff out.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Dang them be tall buildings.


Concrete jungle.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> Oh I gag on Brussels sprouts - can't even try em. And is it funny when I tried writing sprouts it turned to toilet?! Even my phone doesn't like em. Lmao.



On this I agree with you.


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We've had a good dose of rain here for about an hour. Karen suggested the firepit is more a jacuzzi now. Sandy, did I tell you I got eggs? Huh? Did I?
> View attachment 79422


Wow that's a lot of rain!!


----------



## Elohi

I love brussel sprouts. I cut them in half, smother them in melted butter, garlic, turmeric, and a bunch of salt. Roast in the oven until they brown. Soooooo good. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

We had a 100% chance of storms here and it literally rained for 3 seconds. I let them dogs in and it stopped before I could close the door. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> I may.... or may not... have burned Little Dudes enclosure edge. I had the top slid open, spraying, cleaning the water dish, feeding, etc.... when I smelled burning plastic. Then realized the basking light was over the edge of the terrarium..... and it melted the plastic... Oops!! :/ Can't wait to build his enclosure so I don't have to use this glass terrarium....



I have done that,


----------



## Ashes

Look at my little'uns school pic:


Turned out really well - although she looks older than 8 1/2.... Lol.


----------



## mike taylor

Nice view Ken . Good ole country living . Hey B did you see Spider-Man swinging from them building?


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> I have done that,


Happens to the best of us...


----------



## mike taylor

mike taylor said:


> My red ear sliders are cool as hell! They will come swimming up out of their pond to see what's up . Now my two snapping turtles are bitters .


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashes said:


> Look at my little'uns school pic:
> View attachment 79423
> 
> Turned out really well - although she looks older than 8 1/2.... Lol.


Little Ashley!


----------



## bouaboua

Spider-man got injured by lighting last night.


----------



## mike taylor

What the hell did I just do? My screen went blue then reposted a post I already posted . CRAZY


----------



## bouaboua

Lighting ans thunder kept me awake all night last night.


----------



## T33's Torts

It hates you Mike... 
This is a sign..
Self destruct in 5...4...3.....


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> My red ear sliders are cool as hell! They will come swimming up out of their pond to see what's up . Now my two snapping turtles are bitters .



Same here. When I feed my snapper fish, I put the fish onto a stick so my hand is no where near the fish.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yvonne G said:


> I can endure the pain of it, but you have to sit in the hospital with an IV in your arm feeding you antibiotics for days. Both times I had to stay there for 4 days and the needle never got out of my arm in all that time. When they emptied one bag they replaced it with a different antibiotic in another bag. And, if you can believe it, one of the antibiotics they gave me was Flagyl (used in tortoises to kill parasites). I was sicker than a dog that whole time. The antibiotics made me terribly sick.


 
I have been on Flagyl before...actually I just finished it last week. It's also known as metronidazole which I used on my goldfish when I kept them. I agree, not a fun medicine! I was very sick too. The pills were ginormous and instantly dissolved in water...not such a bad thing except for the fact that they are INCREDIBLY bitter. Now I know why my fish didn't want the medicated pellets!


----------



## Jacqui

Nice picture of a very beautiful youngin'


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, I think you need a bit more rain.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> It hates you Mike...
> This is a sign..
> Self destruct in 5...4...3.....


This is cold Tiff....but funny. Mike may not think so.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Same here. When I feed my snapper fish, I put the fish onto a stick so my hand is no where near the fish.


They are fast little suckers! I tell you what! But cool as hell at the same time .


----------



## T33's Torts

And I'm a cold person.


----------



## mike taylor

Very pretty little girl . Must take after her mom .


----------



## Elohi

One of my dogs is being a brat. Tore through the house when we let them in and is now whining. Wth yo, we just let you in?! Hush and get busy with your loud boxer snoring already lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> They are fast little suckers! I tell you what! But cool as hell at the same time .



They can do a pretty good lunge and cover distance good too.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> cool as hell .


Isn't hell supposed to be REALLY, REALLY, hot...?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Ken, I think you need a bit more rain.


You should see the lower pasture.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> I have been on Flagyl before...actually I just finished it last week. It's also known as metronidazole which I used on my goldfish when I kept them. I agree, not a fun medicine! I was very sick too. The pills were ginormous and instantly dissolved in water...not such a bad thing except for the fact that they are INCREDIBLY bitter. Now I know why my fish didn't want the medicated pellets!


They are very disgusting. I always tell dog owners when we give them metronidazole to hide them WELL. Lol.


----------



## mike taylor

Tiff likes to poke fun at me . Its all good fun . I hope her cat jumps on her head . Ha ha


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> They are very disgusting. I always tell dog owners when we give them metronidazole to hide them WELL. Lol.


 
I chased it with starburst candies. LOL.


----------



## T33's Torts

I gave Sir Bites A Lot to a man who deserves the nails and biting and cat pee.


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Very pretty little girl . Must take after her mom .


 that's what everyone says. Except she got her dad's eye/hair color and tiny body (she's almost as small as a kindergartner and she's in 3rd grade).


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You should see the lower pasture.



Swamp?


----------



## mike taylor

Did you feed him the fish?


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Tiff likes to poke fun at me . Its all good fun . I hope her cat jumps on her head . Ha ha


You don't get mad Mike! you get even.....LOL!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> Swamp?


I'm going with mud.


----------



## Ashes

I just had a fast black spider crawling in my hair.... Saw it move out of the corner of my eye and freaked out....


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Did you feed him the fish?


Scraps of my salmon... You think it'll work?


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> And I'm a cold person.


You are not.


----------



## Jacqui

Did the spider move fast enough to escape?


----------



## mike taylor

Ashes said:


> that's what everyone says. Except she got her dad's eye/hair color and tiny body (she's almost as small as a kindergartner and she's in 3rd grade).


Awww come on give yourself some credit .


----------



## T33's Torts

Yes I am. I don't really mind, either. Ha ha


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, is the lady still boarding her horses with you?


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui, your spider comment has me like


----------



## mike taylor

Yes it will work! Ha ha don't want to be in that house when he lets one fly .ha ha


----------



## bouaboua

Too much cold salad and tomato for supper. How's the fish tonight?


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes and the spider in her hair... I wanted to know if the spider got away. she said it was fast.


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't want to be in that house in general!
"Mess with me, but please dont mess with my Fender!"


----------



## mike taylor

Ha ha don't touch my stuff?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Ken, is the lady still boarding her horses with you?


Yes…and the pasture is a cross between swampy mud pit with small creeks spiderwebed across the top.


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> I just had a fast black spider crawling in my hair.... Saw it move out of the corner of my eye and freaked out....



Did you beat yourself half senseless trying to kill it or get it off of you? 
I hope I never have bricks, bats, shovels, rocks or pointy objects in my hands if I ever have a spider in my hair...or a wasp in my hair because I'll likely sustain serious injuries lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Ha ha don't touch my stuff?


******* ******* switched out the strings on my electric.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey ken, at least you don't have to water your yard every day .


----------



## mike taylor

mike taylor said:


> Hey ken, at least you don't have to water your yard every day .


----------



## Elohi

Trueeee that!
And my yard is dead even with watering. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Tiff likes to poke fun at me . Its all good fun . I hope her cat jumps on her head . Ha ha


----------



## mike taylor

Thats Texas!


----------



## T33's Torts

Mike, 'edit' is the pen.


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Did the spider move fast enough to escape?


Psh. Absolutely not. If you're a spider and you touch me, you die. lol.


----------



## mike taylor

Good one Ken!


----------



## Elohi

I water the crispy grass and dirt, the dirt soaks it up, it hits thirsty rock and the water disappears into the limestone and that's that. Grass still crispy LOL. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

tffnytorts said:


> Mike, 'edit' is the pen.


I don't have a pen on my screen .


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> Did you beat yourself half senseless trying to kill it or get it off of you?
> I hope I never have bricks, bats, shovels, rocks or pointy objects in my hands if I ever have a spider in my hair...or a wasp in my hair because I'll likely sustain serious injuries lol.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Haha!!! At first I thought it was just like a dark fuzzy - then it moved and I jumped up and swatted at myself... It landed on the couch...... *SQUISH* went the bug with a shoe. :/


----------



## mike taylor

I wish this app would self refresh .


----------



## T33's Torts

Testing for screenshot.


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> I wish this app would self refresh .


 AGREED

I keep backing out and coming back. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Awww come on give yourself some credit .





You tell me. Lol.


----------



## mike taylor

Me too! It really slows me down .


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## mike taylor

Nope no pen . I have a star and three blocks


----------



## T33's Torts

Elohi said:


> AGREED
> 
> I keep backing out and coming back.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


You guys know there's a refresh tab! In the top right corner the setting bar (3 dots in a column) has a refresh button.


----------



## T33's Torts

Mike, you don't get the pen unless you tap on the post you want to edit.


----------



## mike taylor

Ashes said:


> View attachment 79428
> 
> You tell me. Lol.


You take all the credit mom .


----------



## Elohi

I have to tap the post and then tap edit. No pencil. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashes said:


> View attachment 79428
> 
> You tell me. Lol.


Stop bragging Ashley..


----------



## Elohi

Yeah but sometimes it doesn't seem to refresh. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Stop bragging Ashley..


Lol not bragging - just wondering if she really looks like me? Sometimes I think so, sometimes I don't. Haha.


----------



## mike taylor

Yes thats the three blocks I use to refresh and edit .


----------



## mike taylor

I tap the post and a piece of what looks like paper pop's up . Then you tap that to edit .


----------



## LoutheRussian

Tiff said I'm missing out on another evening chat so here's my post 


Luke&Lou


----------



## mike taylor

Whats up Luke? You have a nice day off?


----------



## mike taylor

Hey Ken you see Kelly's post new hatchling pancake!


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Luke!!


----------



## Ashes

Hello Luke!


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Tiff said I'm missing out on another evening chat so here's my post
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Well done.


----------



## LoutheRussian

My day was pretty uneventful I hung out with a friend and now Anna is here. I had dinner plans but they for cancelled. So I'll just be sitting here watching it rain. We are supposed to have 3/4 of an inch today


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Hey Ken you see Kelly's post new hatchling pancake!


Not yet. Will in a sec. Was going to head down to take a picture of the lower pasture. Still raining though and ,ya know, “I'm melting!!!"


----------



## T33's Torts

Today I watched an adult freak out because she broke a nail... Oh my goodness people it'll grow back.


----------



## mike taylor

Man go over and ckeck out that monster snapper . That ole whats his face posted about! Sorry can't think of screen name .


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Man go over and ckeck out that monster snapper . That ole whats his face posted about! Sorry can't think of screen name .


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/92229/


----------



## T33's Torts

Fake flowers never die..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is for you Mike. A friends boy caught this in their pond last summer. This is why western pond turtles are endangered.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We've had a good dose of rain here for about an hour. Karen suggested the firepit is more a jacuzzi now. Sandy, did I tell you I got eggs? Huh? Did I?
> View attachment 79422


I'm bringing my snorkel!



Sent from my iPhone using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Elohi

Goodnight everyone. Sleep well. I'm off to the land of nod. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> Goodnight everyone. Sleep well. I'm off to the land of nod.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Agreed.... Goodnight all. Sleep well!


----------



## T33's Torts

Night you guys! 
The nights young on the Pacific coast!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

tffnytorts said:


> Today I watched an adult freak out because she broke a nail... Oh my goodness people it'll grow back.


Now, I'm on my second LDR "long distance relationship".....
With that said...
I listen to KLove (Christian radio). A young lady called in yesterday afternoon upset, asking for prayer. She's freaking out because her husband is leaving on a business trip for...get this...five days.

Yep. Five days. Wow. I went a year.

Ok, forget the people with a REAL crisis....cancer, deployment, death...


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Steven Hawkins…


----------



## T33's Torts

"Oh my god my nail just like totally chipped!!! I JUST repainted that one too!!! Ugh!! Life is SO unfair!!"


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is for you Mike. A friends boy caught this in their pond last summer. This is why western pond turtles are endangered.
> View attachment 79440


Good for eating.


----------



## bouaboua

LOL......Really!! over nail??


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep! Ridiculous, huh? 
These are the people I deal with on a daily basis.


----------



## bouaboua

You always can paint it again. That is the beauty of one different nail on your hand. It stand-out.


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't like the idea of purposely painting your hands. Weird. 
That's like asking to be bitten.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm honored to have been able to kill such a wonderful chat.


----------



## bouaboua

No......You are not that talented. 

The chat did not died, I'm still here, Just have to leave for lunch.


----------



## T33's Torts

Lunch at 9? 
Haha kidding, kidding. 
Did you have a nice lunch?


----------



## bouaboua

I'm packing-up to head back to my Apartment after lunch. Did not get much sleep last night. I'm like zombie this morning.


----------



## T33's Torts

Zombie, you say? This is me every morning!


----------



## bouaboua

Same old, Same old......Just a thing have to do.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm tired, and its only 9! 
I'm going with tea tonight, due to my lack of coffee.


----------



## bouaboua

By God's Grace, we have no emergency this morning. Other wise I'm very much useless.


----------



## T33's Torts

No emergencies is good!


----------



## bouaboua

Also by God's Grace. Due to the incompetent of people here, the half axx like me have a job.


----------



## bouaboua

But some time it is really tiring of put out fire everyday.


----------



## T33's Torts

Do you travel very often? When will you be back in the states?


----------



## bouaboua

I do enjoy of what I do. Don't take me wrong.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its good you enjoy it. I'm not a huge fan of traveling.


----------



## bouaboua

I pretty much stay home (office) for a month and come to China for a month. 6~7 round trip a year.


----------



## bouaboua

I love to travel, Or I have to love. I see different people, cultures. Good and bad. Like and dislike.


----------



## bouaboua

Yeah.....Each one way flight is between 10 to 14 hours. And we fly economy class.......


----------



## T33's Torts

That's an awful lot of traveling! Does your wife ever go with you?


----------



## bouaboua

Luke went to bed early tonight?? I'll guess he will pop up anytime.


----------



## T33's Torts

He's just hiding somewhere.


----------



## bouaboua

Yes. couple trips a year. But we have so many baby torts, She is a full time Torts Mom.


----------



## bouaboua

Yeah. Luke going to jump us......


----------



## T33's Torts

What a nice job she's got there!


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL!!


----------



## bouaboua

After lunch everyday, She soak, clean, take them outside for sun bath. Avg 4~5 hours a days work.


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Luke went to bed early tonight?? I'll guess he will pop up anytime.


Here I am! 


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

She love it. Empty nest.......I guess. We been thinking of getting a dog about couple years ago. But we cannot bear the pain of one day that dog going to depart before us. Of cause if God welling. 

Then we found out about tortoise.....WALA........


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> After lunch everyday, She soak, clean, take them outside for sun bath. Avg 4~5 hours a days work.


That's an awful lot of work! Good that she likes it though!


----------



## bouaboua

Hello.....Luke.


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Yeah. Luke going to jump us......


There's only one person on here I wanna jump 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Here I am!
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Hey, look who emerged from the cave..


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Hello.....Luke.


Hi lo


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

HAHA......I know it is not me.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I like my cave that's part of why Lou and I get along so well


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> There's only one person on here I wanna jump
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


You shouldn't talk about Mike like that!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Your right tiff I shouldn't can I talk about you like that?


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

Good one, Tiff. Good one! ! !!


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Your right tiff I shouldn't can I talk about you like that?
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Knock yourself out, lovely.


----------



## bouaboua

Mike are have nightmare now.....

Sorry Mike..


----------



## T33's Torts

Hahaha!!!


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Knock yourself out, lovely.


This might not be the place for such talk sweetheart but I'll keep that in mind


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Sorry Mikey but I'm comin to getcha 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Run mike run!!!


----------



## bouaboua

My star in my office.


----------



## T33's Torts

Did you just get him, or did you bring him along?


----------



## bouaboua

We better stop. He will kill us tomorrow morning.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> We better stop. He will kill us tomorrow morning.


Probably... Or not.


----------



## bouaboua

I had him since last Sep.....One of girl in my office take care of him when I'm not here. I have SOP for it.


----------



## T33's Torts

I see! Very cool!


----------



## bouaboua

So I will not miss my herd at home too much.


----------



## T33's Torts

That is very smart! Good thinking!


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Run mike run!!!


He can run but he can't hide 


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

When is your next fishing trip Luke??


----------



## T33's Torts

All he has to do is run out into a desert or something.. 
You and your coastal vampire tort will turn to dust..


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> When is your next fishing trip Luke??


July maybe? I'm trying to remember, but my coffee-deprived self is going nuts.


----------



## bouaboua

You got to take some picture of what you do. Those on the TV maybe, somehow staged..


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> July maybe? I'm trying to remember, but my coffee-deprived self is going nuts.


10 PM now Tiff.....Coffee? still???


----------



## bouaboua

July......Fishing for what??


----------



## T33's Torts

I'll drink coffee until 3 am some mornings.


----------



## bouaboua

Have you or your boat ever caught a sea turtle?


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> I'll drink coffee until 3 am some mornings.


I'm no Doctor but I don't think this is health. Sorry! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Well...You must be young!!


----------



## bouaboua

I'm old but not wise.....


----------



## bouaboua

Now I kill the chat.....How you like that??


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm here


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

July I'll leave for the first tuna trip I fish for albacore 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Never caught a sea turtle. I did see one last summer it was huge. I've caught a couple blue sharks though 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

I have some pictures I'll post in a second 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Well...You must be young!!


22 but i have the memory of an old lady.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> 22 but i have the memory of an old lady.


You are stunningly beautiful and you have the ability to pull genuine smiles out of me which not many do.



Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## LoutheRussian

Anyways picture time








The first three were when we were sport crabbing just before the season started. The rest are all tuna trips.


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I really like that last picture.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Where I'm laying on all the tuna?


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Yes Luke, that'd be the last picture.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Night guys!


----------



## LoutheRussian

StarSapphire22 said:


> Night guys!


Guess I'm the only one still truckin 
Goodnight 


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> 22 but i have the memory of an old lady.


See what caffeine did to you!!


----------



## bouaboua

Good night.

I'm leaving early to meet a Torts friend. He will than take me to meet another torts friend of his to pick-up some Russian torts. 

Sweet dream you all.


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Good night.
> 
> I'm leaving early to meet a Torts friend. He will than take me to meet another torts friend of his to pick-up some Russian torts.
> 
> Sweet dream you all.


Goodnight 


Luke&Lou


----------



## dmmj

Got mistaken for ron howard today at lunch ( should I be insulted?), oh well at least it wan't his brother clint.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  happy Friday!


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is for you Mike. A friends boy caught this in their pond last summer. This is why western pond turtles are endangered.
> View attachment 79440


You guys need to eat more frog legs! I know I would be!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. My alarm went off so early I thought I was going fishing.


----------



## T33's Torts

Why dont'cha then? Have fish moved into your lower pasture?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

They're doing laps in the fire pit!!!


----------



## Elohi

I apparently need to adjust some settings. This thread totally blew up my phone last night. I kept hearing vvvvvv. vvvvv. vvvvv. 



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I apparently need to adjust some settings. This thread totally blew up my phone last night. I kept hearing vvvvvv. vvvvv. vvvvv.
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Only to wake up and see its Luke and Tiffany playing...


----------



## StarSapphire22

Home AGAIN. Arghhhhhh. My new supervisor probably just loooooves me...4 days missed this week! Grrrr.


----------



## Ashes

Morning all.


----------



## pdrobber

good morning


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> This might not be the place for such talk sweetheart but I'll keep that in mind
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Yeah your kinda skating close to the line. Keep in mind we do have young children on here (and adults who may not believe that kind of talk is proper)... just sayin'


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Got mistaken for ron howard today at lunch ( should I be insulted?), oh well at least it wan't his brother clint.



So did you play along with it?


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> Yeah your kinda skating close to the line. Keep in mind we do have young children on here (and adults who may not believe that kind of talk is proper)... just sayin'


Sorry Jacqui.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes.... your very beautiful.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Sorry Jacqui.



Next time, write that like you really mean it.


----------



## Jacqui

*May your Friday be sunny and filled with laughter.*


----------



## T33's Torts

Fine...
Sorrrrryyyyyy Jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Fine...
> Sorrrrryyyyyy Jacqui!


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning
1*​


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Only to wake up and see its Luke and Tiffany playing...


Better than Mike and Ken, just sayin'...


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning! (since I've yet to say so)


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Better than Mike and Ken, just sayin'...



Hmmm not so sure about that...


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Ashes.... your very beautiful.


Thank you very much!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> Hmmm not so sure about that...


No, I'm pretty sure..


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> No, I'm pretty sure..


Lol.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> No, I'm pretty sure..



Well I for one would rather see them playing.... perhaps some country western music.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> Thank you very much!!



Your welcome. Just stating the obvious.


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> Well I for one would rather see them playing.... perhaps some country western music.


Ha-ha-ha! I'll just pretend I'm not offended. After all, this is the PRETEND Chat..


----------



## Elohi

Whoa, I'm losing my mind awful young. I'll just call it mommy-brain...

So I'm feeding my youngest breakfast and I realize I haven't had any coffee yet. I look at the coffee pot and wonder why it's not fuller, but shrug it off to find my cup, because by damn, it's coffee thirty up in here. I looked in all my usual places but I couldn't find my coffee cup, but I recall picking it up and rinsing it out this morning. 

So I found it in the art niche where we put our keys and that sort of stuff when we come into the house....WITH COFFEE IN IT. Luke warm coffee....
I do not remember putting coffee in my cup OR putting my cup there. 

And this my friends is classic mommy ADHD. Thankfully I always know where my children and animals are and what they are doing. The rest of my life is a crap-shoot. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Definitely not "mom ADD".

I'm not a mom. I'm forty sumthing and do the same thing.




Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> I apparently need to adjust some settings. This thread totally blew up my phone last night. I kept hearing vvvvvv. vvvvv. vvvvv.
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Sounds like you've got your cell phone on vibrate!


----------



## mike taylor

LoutheRussian said:


> Sorry Mikey but I'm comin to getcha
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


What did I do? LOL


----------



## Elohi

I do. I always do because I have a bajillion notifications all day and hearing the ding, ring, dong, chime, sing, song, r2d2 sounds all day are annoying so I silence my phone for my sanity LOL. 

I already went into the TFO app settings and turned off the setting for subscription notifications. It never worked before and it's been working since the update lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> There's only one person on here I wanna jump
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Mike, ↑↑↑↑


----------



## T33's Torts

Can you see my arrows?


----------



## Elohi

I can lol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

Yes i see them! Ha ha road trip .


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Yes i see them! Ha ha road trip .


Lmao.


----------



## sissyofone

Hello. Hope everyone is doing Great. And its Friday I can hardly believe I made it to the weekend LOL. What a week ! I've only had time to stalk TFO LOL.


----------



## Elohi

Why is my squash so heat intolerant?? My other squash are fine (smaller) and the other plants in the bed are fine. These pictures are within 30 minutes of one another. 
Here it is looking lovely-ish. 



30 mins later...



Nooooooo! I keep having to put the mister on it to perk it back up. This stinks on ice. Help???? Advice??


Started the mister, I'll take a picture again when it perks back up. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Ugh! So get this - I was going to transfer my daughter to the school that's a block away from us next year (we moved into the neighborhood)... She could walk to and from school, etc. She was really excited about this. The school just called me back - "well, we only have 2 spots left for next year. Do you want to move her now to guarantee your spot for next year?" Yes.... I want to uproot and switch her 3 weeks before school is done for the year....... ?? So now, there's no guarantee she can go there..... She's gonna be sad now if she can't go...  stupid rules.


----------



## sissyofone

Ikr Ashley that's awful. Poor kid. I hope she gets a spot . Good Luck to her.


@Elohi Your Squash looks very sad in last pic. I think you should add H2O to your garden LOL. Mine didn't live to get as big as yours.


----------



## Yvonne G

Some people can be so rude and thoughtless. So, I get a call from a gal here in town who found a turtle, will I take it. I gave her my address and she said she'll bring the turtle this a.m. sometime. I'm waiting, and waiting, and waiting...I have to go run some errands, and I'm waiting. Finally I get her number off my caller I.D. and call to see when she's coming. Her husband says, "Oh, she found someone to take the turtle." click... and hangs up on me. What the heck? Don't people realize that other people may have lives?


----------



## Ashes

Yvonne G said:


> Some people can be so rude and thoughtless. So, I get a call from a gal here in town who found a turtle, will I take it. I gave her my address and she said she'll bring the turtle this a.m. sometime. I'm waiting, and waiting, and waiting...I have to go run some errands, and I'm waiting. Finally I get her number off my caller I.D. and call to see when she's coming. Her husband says, "Oh, she found someone to take the turtle." click... and hangs up on me. What the heck? Don't people realize that other people may have lives?


Ugh, that is very rude..


----------



## Jacqui

Different kinds of squash correct? Were these bought as started plants? Like could the one have root issues because of that?


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> Ugh! So get this - I was going to transfer my daughter to the school that's a block away from us next year (we moved into the neighborhood)... She could walk to and from school, etc. She was really excited about this. The school just called me back - "well, we only have 2 spots left for next year. Do you want to move her now to guarantee your spot for next year?" Yes.... I want to uproot and switch her 3 weeks before school is done for the year....... ?? So now, there's no guarantee she can go there..... She's gonna be sad now if she can't go...  stupid rules.



Now THAT is stupid.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Some people can be so rude and thoughtless. So, I get a call from a gal here in town who found a turtle, will I take it. I gave her my address and she said she'll bring the turtle this a.m. sometime. I'm waiting, and waiting, and waiting...I have to go run some errands, and I'm waiting. Finally I get her number off my caller I.D. and call to see when she's coming. Her husband says, "Oh, she found someone to take the turtle." click... and hangs up on me. What the heck? Don't people realize that other people may have lives?



Yeah, but not folks who run tortoise rescues.


----------



## Ashes

Someone came out to bask for the first time (that I've seen) since I got him.


----------



## AZtortMom

Have a Good Friday all. Heading to Iowa


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

New useage for Zoo Med Tortoise Block...




Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> Have a Good Friday all. Heading to Iowa


Safe trip!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Have a Good Friday all. Heading to Iowa



Be sure to have the pilot honk as you go overhead.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ok


----------



## T33's Torts

Happy lunch time everyone!


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Different kinds of squash correct? Were these bought as started plants? Like could the one have root issues because of that?



The little one in the corner is cantaloupe. Then the big one is yellow squash. It was started from seed in a neighbors yard by a kid who threw seeds in the yard LOL. She dug them up and have me 3. This one and then two I have in pots. I hope this things stops this cycle of wilting when the sun gets warm :0/


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Here it is after the mister and the sun hiding behind faux storm clouds. 



And the other plants I have in this bed. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

Might want to make it a temporary sun screen.... just a thought


----------



## mike taylor

I grow my squash in big planters so I can move them . Plus it keeps them from getting stock worms .


----------



## mike taylor

Tiff and Luke sitting in a tree! First comes love then comes marriage then comes tiff with a baby carage! Ha ha I'm so childish!


----------



## mike taylor

mike taylor said:


> Tiff and Luke sitting in a tree! First comes love then comes marriage then comes tiff with a baby carage! Ha ha I'm so childish!


----------



## T33's Torts

Soooooo childish Mike...


----------



## mike taylor

But funny!


----------



## T33's Torts

Ehhhh.... Maybe..


----------



## mike taylor

I think its funny!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ha ha ha Mikes got jokes


Luke&Lou


----------



## mike taylor

Whats up Luke! Hows your day ging?


----------



## Ashes

Oh, what you find whilst walking through Walgreens...


----------



## LoutheRussian

mike taylor said:


> Whats up Luke! Hows your day ging?


So far so good just headed to pay down on the old credit card. How about you?



Luke&Lou


----------



## Yvonne G

I love the eyes on that turtle, Ashley. And $2.99's not a bad price.


----------



## Ashes

Yvonne G said:


> I love the eyes on that turtle, Ashley. And $2.99's not a bad price.


Lol I'd they didn't weigh only a gram, I'd have bought one. I was afraid they'd blow away outside!! Lol.


----------



## Yvonne G

How Rude!!! Earlier today I spoke about rude people who don't show up when they say they're going to. Now its a rude animal. I was giving 'the tour' to a lady who just stopped by with her grand daughter and they were trying to see the water turtles in the pond. So I reached inside the Aldabran shed to get the water turtle food. I saw a few wasps flying around, but no big deal. We have wasps. Deal with it. I tossed some food in the pond, and we stood there and talked a bit, then I reached back in the doorway of the shed to put the jar back. OUCH!! One of those darned wasps got me on the arm---TWICE!! There was a big nest right in the doorway. I usually go in and out that doorway early a.m. when they're cold and they don't fly. This is the first time I disturbed them when it was warm.


----------



## mike taylor

That sucks I hate wasps . Luke it's Friday I don't have to work tomorrow I'm good .


----------



## T33's Torts

Home! Yay!


----------



## AZtortMom

*sigh* no Iowa trip for this sad tortoise  flights were very full all day. Back home


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> I love brussel sprouts. I cut them in half, smother them in melted butter, garlic, turmeric, and a bunch of salt. Roast in the oven until they brown. Soooooo good.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I love them too. I leave them whole and bake them with garlic.


----------



## Yvonne G

I love brussels sprouts but I never thought about browning them. I'll bet that's good. But you can keep the garlic. Can't stand it.


----------



## bouaboua

Rain finally stoped this morning. For now.

Forecast said rain will continue for couple more days.


----------



## bouaboua

Need to go grocery shopping.


----------



## T33's Torts

I can't stand when it rains for long periods of time.


----------



## T33's Torts

I can't wait until the little tortoise gets bigger.


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Oh, what you find whilst walking through Walgreens...
> View attachment 79499


I want that


----------



## AZtortMom

Change of plans...again! Off to Iowa yay!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Change of plans...again! Off to Iowa yay!



 Yippee!!


----------



## mike taylor

Finally finished installing a drave shaft in my sons truck . Man that was a pain in the butt .


----------



## T33's Torts

Me and my lovely temper threw my phone at the the wall. So, tablet forum time!


----------



## Ashes

Why is your temper flared??


----------



## T33's Torts

Not having the most fantastic night. Anywho, are we still waiting on the heating mat contest update? Kinda curious what the outcome was.. I need to buy one soon.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne you give tours? how much and do you give souvenirs?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This here is for Mike, Luke, and all us other men folk…


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This here is for Mike, Luke, and all us other men folk…
> View attachment 79570


Bahahaha!!!


----------



## Ashes

Okay..... The Wolf of Wall Street.........

What the h*** just happened?!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey! I watched that one! No comment.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This here is for Mike, Luke, and all us other men folk…
> View attachment 79570


Yup


----------



## bouaboua

Try to understand women by drinking beer??

Is this going to work???

Put on a apron and walk into kitchen may be a good place to start...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Try to understand women by drinking beer??
> 
> Is this going to work???
> 
> Put on a apron and walk into kitchen may be a good place to start...


My friend, I'm the one who does the main cooking and kitchen cleaning here...


----------



## bouaboua

Me too. When we have dinner party. I'm the one who cook.


----------



## T33's Torts

Jelly beans!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Try to understand women by drinking beer??
> 
> Is this going to work???
> 
> Put on a apron and walk into kitchen may be a good place to start...


I'm very blessed. Randy cooks for me all the time. Every morning that I have to get up early to go to work, there is always breakfast waiting for me in the fridge. I just have to warm it up and go. Such a great guy.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> I'm very blessed. Randy cooks for me all the time. Every morning that I have to get up early to go to work, there is always breakfast waiting for me in the fridge. I just have to warm it up and go. Such a great guy.


That is one man who understand women.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hahaha that was great ken. Perfect thing to open up the forum too after a
Two hour drive


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Its said I'm part smurf.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Does this link work? 

http://www.nation.co.ke/counties/-/1107872/2303734/-/cht0ij/-/index.html

Story from Sunday of an old man that risks his life for tortoises?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yes it does Ken! Very good story as well.


----------



## bouaboua

Yes. Ken. the link work. another good read. Thanks.


----------



## LoutheRussian

It's bed time for me. I almost fell asleep at the wheel a couple times


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Look!! I got a point now she can't deny it I've made it public 




Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

Be Careful Luke. That is very scare......Never do that again. Pull over to 15 mins and go again.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah! Its very dangerous to mess with a woman's point meters.... B's right.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Giant bed with super soft pillows is calling for me 


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

Good night then.....


----------



## bouaboua

Visited a friend yesterday who also got few Radiated Tortoise. 

He had all his torts on the roof (top of the apartment).




enjoy few pics here.


----------



## mike taylor

Good one Ken!


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning!


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning Tiff . Beautiful torts B .


----------



## Ashes

Mornin!


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning Ashley!


----------



## mike taylor

Headed to mini' s house to drop off the tortoise shack .


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> Yvonne you give tours? how much and do you give souvenirs?



Anyone is more than welcome to take home a very large sample of aldabran tortoise poo! (Free of charge!!)


----------



## Ashes

Yvonne G said:


> Anyone is more than welcome to take home a very large sample of aldabran tortoise poo! (Free of charge!!)


Woo hoo, I'm on my way!!  lol


----------



## mike taylor

Free tortoise poop! I'm getting a plain ticket .


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Sumbody got a new (to me) laptop!!!





Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Sumbody got a new (to me) laptop!!!
> 
> View attachment 79627
> 
> 
> 
> Sulcata_Sandy
> Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


And a deviled egg container of baby tortoises to the left?


----------



## StarSapphire22

So I realized I had forgotten to turn Littlefoots lights on this morning. Apparently he realized too. His tank is TRASHED. Moss is everywhere, he buried his basking stones, dragged his cuttlebone (which is like 2x his size) halfway across the tank, knocked over his gnome, trampled a plant, and made one of his hides crooked. I find him sitting on top of said hide (which he shouldn't even be able to climb), just glaring at me, like "yeah, now whatcha gonna do, punk?!"

Oh boy.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And a deviled egg container of baby tortoises to the left?


 
I think that's a phone.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> So I realized I had forgotten to turn Littlefoots lights on this morning. Apparently he realized too. His tank is TRASHED. Moss is everywhere, he buried his basking stones, dragged his cuttlebone (which is like 2x his size) halfway across the tank, knocked over his gnome, trampled a plant, and made one of his hides crooked. I find him sitting on top of said hide (which he shouldn't even be able to climb), just glaring at me, like "yeah, now whatcha gonna do, punk?!"
> 
> Oh boy.


Lmao that's too funny!!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning to all


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

My fiancé made me a key chain....


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Good morning to all
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Morning Luke!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

How cute Ashley! 
My family stood me up this morning. I could very happily be sleeping right now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bouaboua, thanks for all the pictures. How lucky you are to travel plus be able to visit other tortoise keepers.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Ken, that's an iPhone case, it was Noel's. She gave it to me.


----------



## T33's Torts

I totally forgot about Mother's Day tomorrow...
Can you tell awesome of a daughter I am?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Im dreading it. Supposed to pick up grandmother and take to mom's house. I'm not close. My family is way too judgemental and I can't talk to them about anything. I'm apparently a failure. Super.


----------



## T33's Torts

My family's the same way about me. My mom is actually wayyyy better than my dad or her side of the family.


----------



## Ashes

that sucks....


----------



## T33's Torts

Lunch is scheduled... I don't mind much as long as I can get home by 3!


----------



## Yvonne G

My daughter is taking me to breakfast tomorrow morning. I'm looking forward to steak and eggs!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

We'll see what my tortoises get me for MD. I'm sure I can guess.


----------



## Ashes

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter is taking me to breakfast tomorrow morning. I'm looking forward to steak and eggs!


Lucky...... Nobody has ever done anything for me for Mother's Day.....  lol


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Once someone gave me a gift "from my dogs". It was really nice. It can be depressing at family functions being the only childless person.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Anyone is more than welcome to take home a very large sample of aldabran tortoise poo! (Free of charge!!)


 Deal. I am sure it makes great fertilizer.


----------



## mike taylor

Going to thr races to night can't wait! Dirt track races are awesome!


----------



## dmmj

Going to lunch on the morrow, with my mom and grandma, no reason at all. Nope none at all. Don't even ask.


----------



## T33's Torts

So why are you going to lunch with mom and grandma?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I got a “Muthas" day card…does that count?


----------



## AZtortMom

I got my Mom a nice plant she wanted


----------



## T33's Torts

Sure Ken. Anything is possible, right?


----------



## AZtortMom

It's gorgeous in Iowa today. About 80


----------



## T33's Torts

I get to repot my avocado tree! It grew 6" in a month. I'm very happy with the new leaves and such.


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> It's gorgeous in Iowa today. About 80


It sure is!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Check out how insane this is..
Its so hot they put a warning over the sun!


----------



## dmmj

tffnytorts said:


> I get to repot my avocado tree! It grew 6" in a month. I'm very happy with the new leaves and such.


What type of avocado? dwarf or full size?


----------



## T33's Torts

dmmj said:


> What type of avocado? dwarf or full size?


Green....


----------



## T33's Torts

How about this: 
The avocado I got the seed from came from a 20' tree..
I actually have no idea.


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> Green....


Smart ***


----------



## dmmj

Well full size for sure dwarf trees don't grow from seed, plus they take around 15 years ( give or take). I was just curious hass avocados are the best.


----------



## T33's Torts

AZtortMom said:


> Smart ***


You know it...


----------



## T33's Torts

dmmj said:


> Well full size for sure dwarf trees don't grow from seed, plus they take around 15 years ( give or take). I was just curious hass avocados are the best.


I have 4 seeds that have just rooted. One that is 6" and my 52" tree.  I haven't had any luck with hass, or any store bought fruit for that matter. I think its because they are picked underripe, so that they don't squash during shipment.


----------



## Yvonne G

Someone is coming over between 1 and 2p today to "shop" in my box turtle pen. It's almost 2 and I can hardly keep my eyes open. NAP!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

A nap sounds SO good right now


----------



## Elohi

I gave this grumpy a** a bath a little but ago. He is such a grump. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

I got my mom new tires for her car and two chocolate strawberries .


----------



## T33's Torts

But a very pretty grump!


----------



## T33's Torts

Lyle, not Mike's mom's tires. 
No offense to tires.


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon all!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I got my mom new tires for her car and two chocolate strawberries .



Can I be your Mom for the day? lol


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Going to lunch on the morrow, with my mom and grandma, no reason at all. Nope none at all. Don't even ask.



Sweet!!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I got my Mom a nice plant she wanted



Wouldn't mind being your Mom either....


----------



## AZtortMom

Aww! My Mom wouldn't mind sharing for the day


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Someone is coming over between 1 and 2p today to "shop" in my box turtle pen. It's almost 2 and I can hardly keep my eyes open. NAP!!!



That's a type of shopping I could get into.


----------



## Jacqui

Noel, sounds like your Mom is as sweet and generous as you are.


----------



## Elohi

Oh is that a soul you have there??



Let me see...



Look into my eyes human...






Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> My fiancé made me a key chain....
> View attachment 79640



That's very very cute!


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> Lucky...... Nobody has ever done anything for me for Mother's Day.....  lol


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Noel, sounds like your Mom is as sweet and generous as you are.


She is sweet

my mom on the left. Sis on the right


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> Oh is that a soul you have there??
> View attachment 79671
> 
> 
> Let me see...
> View attachment 79672
> 
> 
> Look into my eyes human...
> View attachment 79673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


SO cute!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hello hello I want say hello


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> She is sweet
> View attachment 79674
> my mom on the left. Sis on the right



Three beautiful ladies! (I can say three, because I have saw Noel and know already she is just as beautiful out as in).


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Hello hello I want say hello
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Hi! *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

You have taken some wonderful pictures of Grumpy!


----------



## AZtortMom

the view from the back porch


----------



## T33's Torts

This is my tree. And its next pot!


----------



## T33's Torts

Apparently the forum is trying to tell me I have a magical sideways grown, gravity defying plant..


----------



## Elohi

I have two avocado trees who kept getting curled leaves that would dry up and fall of EVERY time I took it outside for sunshine. I finally gave up on them and left them outside. Now they seem to be growing stronger leaves that can handle sun and wind. Odd. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> That's a type of shopping I could get into.



Well, that was strange.

So, I was waiting outside because I keep the gate closed so Misty can't run out into the street. The lady drives up and gets out of the car with two boys, maybe 10 and 6. They come in and Misty is really glad to see them. She LOVES company. She's running around in circles around us and pushing her nose into the boys, and they are scared to death of her. So I put her in the back yard and said, "Misty is my faithful companion. Now she's going to start crying because she can't be here with me." And she proceeded to howl and cry. I pulled out the three box turtles for them to choose from, they chose one, put it in a box and immediately started walking (fast) towards the gate. I mean fast!!! By the time I got to the gate to open it for them they were about 15' in front of me. So they get in their car and drive away. No thank you, no how do I take care of this animal, no kiss my foot - NOTHING!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Well, that was strange.
> 
> So, I was waiting outside because I keep the gate closed so Misty can't run out into the street. The lady drives up and gets out of the car with two boys, maybe 10 and 6. They come in and Misty is really glad to see them. She LOVES company. She's running around in circles around us and pushing her nose into the boys, and they are scared to death of her. So I put her in the back yard and said, "Misty is my faithful companion. Now she's going to start crying because she can't be here with me." And she proceeded to howl and cry. I pulled out the three box turtles for them to choose from, they chose one, put it in a box and immediately started walking (fast) towards the gate. I mean fast!!! By the time I got to the gate to open it for them they were about 15' in front of me. So they get in their car and drive away. No thank you, no how do I take care of this animal, no kiss my foot - NOTHING!


Do you have their number or a way to get a hold of them for a follow up?


----------



## bouaboua

Wakeup to another down poring morning.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Yvonne G said:


> Well, that was strange.
> 
> So, I was waiting outside because I keep the gate closed so Misty can't run out into the street. The lady drives up and gets out of the car with two boys, maybe 10 and 6. They come in and Misty is really glad to see them. She LOVES company. She's running around in circles around us and pushing her nose into the boys, and they are scared to death of her. So I put her in the back yard and said, "Misty is my faithful companion. Now she's going to start crying because she can't be here with me." And she proceeded to howl and cry. I pulled out the three box turtles for them to choose from, they chose one, put it in a box and immediately started walking (fast) towards the gate. I mean fast!!! By the time I got to the gate to open it for them they were about 15' in front of me. So they get in their car and drive away. No thank you, no how do I take care of this animal, no kiss my foot - NOTHING!


How rude! 



Luke&Lou


----------



## mike taylor

At the races! VIP style!


----------



## T33's Torts

Mine little ones do well in a window sill.


----------



## bouaboua

Kiss your FOOT is a a must. 

Good bye, thank you, and how to care of the box turtle can do that In the forum, .......it they ever come to TFO.


----------



## Yvonne G

@mike taylor : Someone's been spinning do-nuts on the speedway track. And I LOVE the don't-take-my-picture face on the gal in the other picture

@bouaboua : What a beautiful view and how nice to be up so high...rain and all!

@AZtortMom : After I typed up the above complaint I dashed off an email to her with a care sheet and some little tid bits on caring for box turtles and I prefaced my email with, "You left in such a hurry that I didn't have a chance to...blah, blah..."


----------



## AZtortMom

I love do-nuts..glazed are my favorite


----------



## T33's Torts

There was more dirt on my hands than in the pots.


----------



## T33's Torts

The final products.


----------



## mike taylor

That is my wife Yvonne . She's funny like that .


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> That is my wife Yvonne . She's funny like that .


She seems real fantastic, Mike..
What made her choose you?


----------



## mike taylor

I would tell you but I would get kicked off the forum . Ha ha


----------



## bouaboua

Give a man a break.......Mike must have something very nice.


----------



## bouaboua

Beside the things that cannot shared here...LOL.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hahahaha!! 
Mike's a grown-up. He can handle it.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Give a man a break.......Mike must have something very nice.


I was going to say.. How do YOU know?!


----------



## mike taylor

The race is on!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm watching ladybugs and listening to ed sheeran.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> View attachment 79694
> 
> I'm watching ladybugs and listening to ed sheeran.


Good pic!!


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> I was going to say.. How do YOU know?!


Woman are smart....His wife will not just marry Mike with just you know what!! ! ! ! ! ! 


Right????


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Woman are smart


This is very true. The other part I have no comment about.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> This is very true. The other part I have no comment about.


 Mike may not need our comment on that part. He may not CARE of our comment too.

Let us just leave that that.


----------



## T33's Torts

Probably not. 
What time is it over there? 
Its just about 5 here, and I'm still contemplating dinner.


----------



## bouaboua

8 in the morning.

I'm contemplating what is for breakfast. LOL. I only have coffee.

Correction: I only have coffee beans........
...


----------



## T33's Torts

Sometimes i mix coffee into my cereal milk. It's actually very good. 

I don't know what you could do with just coffee beans... Maybe try spitting them to see how far they can go?


----------



## mike taylor

She married me because she loves me . LOL For some reason I make her happy . Lucky me.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm just going to go ahead and imagine that the "lol" you used means 'lots of love'.


----------



## T33's Torts

I was outside for TEN minutes last night at around 2, don't ask, and something freakin' bit me!!


----------



## mike taylor

Yep! Ha ha I'm a very lucky man to have a lady like her .


----------



## T33's Torts

Lucky indeed. 

I decided on a popsicle for my pre-dinner.


----------



## mike taylor

Chat murder!


----------



## Ashes

I just had some green peppers. Mmm.


----------



## mike taylor

I've had a hamburger at the track.


----------



## Ashes

I'd prefer that. Lol.


----------



## mike taylor

Not a hamburger from here they are nasty!


----------



## Ashes

Lol! I had turkey burgers last night.


----------



## mike taylor

Phone is dieing crap I'm out .


----------



## Ashes

Bye!


----------



## T33's Torts

Bye bye Mike..


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 79675
> the view from the back porch


So pretty, I hope my back yard looks that nice when we are done with all this work.


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> This is my tree. And its next pot!


It's am avocado tree? I have one and I'm looking for it's next pot. It's four years old. I stick a pit in the dirt and it grew.


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> Well, that was strange.
> 
> So, I was waiting outside because I keep the gate closed so Misty can't run out into the street. The lady drives up and gets out of the car with two boys, maybe 10 and 6. They come in and Misty is really glad to see them. She LOVES company. She's running around in circles around us and pushing her nose into the boys, and they are scared to death of her. So I put her in the back yard and said, "Misty is my faithful companion. Now she's going to start crying because she can't be here with me." And she proceeded to howl and cry. I pulled out the three box turtles for them to choose from, they chose one, put it in a box and immediately started walking (fast) towards the gate. I mean fast!!! By the time I got to the gate to open it for them they were about 15' in front of me. So they get in their car and drive away. No thank you, no how do I take care of this animal, no kiss my foot - NOTHING!


That would have made me so nervous.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> Wakeup to another down poring morning.
> View attachment 79679


Where are you at again? It looks so familiar.


----------



## T33's Torts

Green isn't my color.


----------



## Kerryann

So updates from the bad neighbors. Last night the police got called because the dog bit someone and while they were there a kid fell off the new trampoline. After the police left the boyfriend drove down our street and was squealing his tires. 
So this morning our plan was to spend the day working in the yard. Mike was spreading the four yards of mulch and we spread a yard of dirt. I planned two bushes, several plants, bulbs, seeds, and weeded. We worked outside for five hours.
So the boyfriend was wrestling with the kid who's like maybe six now. He says to her I'm going to tell your boyfriend you tried to grab my package three times. He was calling her package grabber... Yuck...
I was like this is weird, inappropriate, and just wrong but her mom (who wasn't in the red robe) was giggling like it was so funny.
Then Mike and I run out to get Fro yo and my neighbor texts me that her husband and kids were out on their back porch grilling. The creep thinks it's funny to call him an a_wipe as a nickname when he waves. So the good neighbor is like please don't swear around my kids and the creep proceeds to stand at the edge of the yard and rattle through the curse words. 
What is wrong with people. That mom shouldn't want that around her own kid and understand they don't want their kids hearing that garbage. I don't even have kids and I know better.


----------



## T33's Torts

That's wrong on sooo many levels...


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> Green isn't my color.


You wouldn't have done well in the garden of Eden.


----------



## T33's Torts

Not at all.


----------



## Kerryann

Oh and I have a work story that is so much worse than the story above. I am not being over dramatic but I can't share.


----------



## bouaboua

I think I will walk to the coffee shop across the street.


Kerryann said:


> Where are you at again? It looks so familiar.


This is ShenZhen China. On a 3 weeks business trip.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> I think I will walk to the coffee shop across the street.
> 
> This is ShenZhen China. On a 3 weeks business trip.


It looks like an area I stayed in outside of Taiwan. It's very cool.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Catching up on the show "Arrow." Man, I love this show!


----------



## mike taylor

Man some people just need to be knocked out . I would of asked him one time then the next time I would of made it hard to eat . Because I would have knocked his teeth down his throat .


----------



## Elohi

Helloooooooooooooo friends. 
I was just at Target and look what I found!!!!











So. Freaking. Cute!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I have the same ring you're wearing on your thumb. It's three connected heart, right? 
I wore it on a chain as a necklace for a while with a tortoise pendant.


----------



## Elohi

tffnytorts said:


> I have the same ring you're wearing on your thumb. It's three connected heart, right?
> I wore it on a chain as a necklace for a while with a tortoise pendant.






I have a really good friend back in Missouri who got it for me for my birthday a few years ago. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

It's just two hearts, supposed to be a bff ring. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Part of mine bent, so I just looped it into my tort pendant!


----------



## T33's Torts

I was wrong, mine is two! 


This is my tort one:


I stopped wearing it after I found out stuff I didn't want to know.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Helloooooooooooooo friends.
> I was just at Target and look what I found!!!!
> View attachment 79716
> 
> View attachment 79717
> 
> View attachment 79718
> 
> View attachment 79719
> 
> View attachment 79720
> 
> 
> So. Freaking. Cute!!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


“Found"? In that it's out of the package, I'm thinking, “bought"!


----------



## Elohi

Yep, found and then bought. Little bitty loves her "tortoises". "Mama tortoise and little bitty tiny tortoise." LOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was just looking for pictures of my old horse, “Monster" when I came across this Awww picture…


Rodeo loves his Ava girl.


----------



## T33's Torts

Since its an awww picture its only appropriate I go..
*wait for it*
Awwwww


----------



## bouaboua

Momo Torts and Baby Torts. 

Cute....


----------



## bouaboua

Awwww+1


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Every cat needs a Doberman.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's another one. Sorry it's out of focus, but I think you can still see Ava's expression of concern that maybe another dog may see this unnatural love…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here is my old horse, “Monster"


And Karen's old horse, “Frisco"


We miss em both.


----------



## Elohi

Two short clips of Lyle today. 






Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

And then attitude. 






Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Funny stuff. So strange thing, when I closed those after viewing, there were other videos? behind them. Is that a YouTube dealio?


----------



## Elohi

Yeah, it's ads for other videos. Im not sure how those are generated. Random or keyword or something maybe?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Yeah, it's ads for other videos. Im not sure how those are generated. Random or keyword or something maybe?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lewis Black is starting.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> It's just two hearts, supposed to be a bff ring.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



May I be the first one to wish you a very, very happy Mother’s day.


May God Bless you and your family. Of cause! shelled little one too.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 79675
> the view from the back porch


May I be the first one to wish you a very, very happy Mother’s day.


May God Bless you and your family. Of cause! shelled little one too.


----------



## T33's Torts

In 22 minutes I have to call my mom and wish her a very happy Mother's day.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon all!


May I be the first one to wish you a very, very happy Mother’s day.


May God Bless you and your family. Of cause! shelled little one too.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Someone is coming over between 1 and 2p today to "shop" in my box turtle pen. It's almost 2 and I can hardly keep my eyes open. NAP!!!


May I be the first one to wish you a very, very happy Mother’s day.


May God Bless you and your family. Of cause! shelled little one too.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> In 22 minutes I have to call my mom and wish her a very happy Mother's day.


Are you a Mom yet? Not as I know, I may be wrong.

If Yes: Happy Mother's day to you.

If not: Till then..........


----------



## T33's Torts

Not unless tortoises count.


----------



## bouaboua

It count! ! ! ! 

Happy Torts Mom's day. 

Ice cream and chocolate all day long! ! ! !


----------



## T33's Torts

I do that any day!


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> LOL



May I be the first one to wish you a very, very happy Mother’s day.


May God Bless you and your family. Of cause! shelled little one too.


----------



## bouaboua

And all the Mom too.

Happy Mother's day! ! ! ! !


----------



## yillt

Happy Mother's Day to all of us here on TFO. We all have little shelled kids. Some of us even have kids without shells.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*


----------



## Jacqui

*Happy Mother's day to all of you who are mothers or grandmothers of children (including husbands and boyfriends) be they two, four, or have no feet at all and those of you just in the wishin' stage for any of the before mentioned "children".*


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> *Good morning!*


Good Morning! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Do you have big plans for your day?


----------



## bouaboua

My Mom are with the Lord now and my wife are home in US (I'm in China) with her Mom. We bought something very nice for her Mom before I left home. So my wife can give to her (my Mother in-law).

I stay in my apartment in ShenZhen China all day today due to the very, very heavy rain. City are flooded.


----------



## Jacqui

Does not sound like much fun to be staying in the apartment all day.  My plans for the day of getting help with cutting down some trees and moving fencing boards have gotten stopped due to rain also.

Good news is hubby is driving by, so having lunch with him. I also am thinking my one daughter may sneak down for a visit later today. My son told me yesterday that his graduation was my Mother's day gift. I told him I am expecting manual labor from him next weekend.


----------



## bouaboua

Don't let them get off that easy.......Just lunch?? He better put something shinning with ring size 7.5 in the sandwich.

Graduation is a must unless is a Ph D.........


----------



## Jacqui

I am not into jewelry and don't even wear my wedding ring as it gets caught on everything.


----------



## Jacqui

Just getting to be able to reach out and actually touch him or to see his smiling face across a table, is more precious to me then any other gift could be.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Just getting to be able to reach out and actually touch him or to see his smiling face across a table, is more precious to me then any other gift could be.


That is very touching and sweet. So dress up a little, just for him, even today is your day.


----------



## Jacqui

I do plan to put on the good jeans and a clean tshirt... does that count?


----------



## Jacqui

Yuck the sun just came out. I wanted it to keep raining (which we really need) and not have the sun making it miserable with heat and humidity.


----------



## bouaboua

It is up to him to say, What ever turn him on. LOL...

My opinion don't count.


----------



## Ashes

Good morning all! Happy Mother's Day to those it applies to!


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning Ashley!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> It is up to him to say, What ever turn him on. LOL...
> 
> My opinion don't count.



LOL Isn't just me suppose to be a turn on?


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> Good morning all! Happy Mother's Day to those it applies to!



A very special one to you Shelled Mom!


----------



## bouaboua

Almost time to hit the sack. I did nothing all day today but I still tired.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> LOL Isn't just me suppose to be a turn on?


Now.....

I'm coming for lunch! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Almost time to hit the sack. I did nothing all day today but I still tired.



Night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## bouaboua

Now is like: Good morning Tiff. Good night Tiff!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Good night Steven!


----------



## bouaboua

Let me share this before I sign-off.

My wife give "time-out" of this little gay. She send me the photo before she went to bed last night.

Good night!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Let me share this before I sign-off.
> 
> My wife give "time-out" of this little gay. She send me the photo.
> 
> Good night!


Get to bed, young man. Don't make me come over there!


----------



## Ashes

bouaboua said:


> Let me share this before I sign-off.
> 
> My wife give "time-out" of this little gay. She send me the photo before she went to bed last night.
> 
> Good night!


Lol too cute!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Mother's Day 
Boy, it's raining like anything this am!

I think I saw lightening and just heard thunder too Woo Hoo!


----------



## mike taylor

Happy mother's day ladies!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Let me share this before I sign-off.
> 
> My wife give "time-out" of this little gay. She send me the photo before she went to bed last night.
> 
> Good night!



Cute!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Mother's Day
> Boy, it's raining like anything this am!
> View attachment 79772
> I think I saw lightening and just heard thunder too Woo Hoo!



Looks like you need to visit more often since you bring rain!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Good morning to all, and happy MD for those who are M's

I gave my puppies new bones...woke up to diarrhea and their crate. Awesome. I wanted to get up and immediately start cleaning poop. 


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## mike taylor

Sounds like your day is starting nice .


----------



## StarSapphire22

That happened to me once. Gave him a twisty rawhide braid thingy that was as big as he was practically and the dummy must have stayed up all night to eat the whole thing. Woke up around 4 AM to vomiting noises. His kennel was covered in tiny little pieces of rawhide puke. Tired me thought it was macaroni at first. Ick.

On that note, good morning tortie peoples! Hahaha.


----------



## T33's Torts

How lovely.. Visit the forum to find doggy mess. That's totally what I was expecting..


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Anyone have a MacBook? This is my first one and I LOVE IT!




Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

And, someone contacted me thru my Webpage....injured turtle, I'm picking it up on my way home from MD festivities.

Care to wager on species??? I'm voting RES. 


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## T33's Torts

Any more info on said turtle? I'm thinking a boxie, or maybe even a Russian.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Just said injured eye, not eating. Said it was a water turtle.




Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## T33's Torts

Darn. Probably RES then.


----------



## T33's Torts

Being that I killed the chat, it's only fair that I begin a new subject..... right? 
Anywho, this is Fern:


----------



## Jacqui

My hubby brought me a dozen red roses, when he came to meet me for lunch. Was sweet and unexpected. I guess I don't have him "trained" right though. I much prefer having the plant then the blooms. Of course, it was no doubt much easier to pickup the flowers and our local WalMart doesn't have rose bushes. ... and no, I didn't remind him of my preference for the plant, just took the flowers and warmly thanked him.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

How sweet!!!

I've only received flowers from a man once in my life. I manage to find the thoughtless dorks who don't even try.


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning and happy Mother's Day. I made my mom cry this morning so I'd say mission accomplished. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I'd assume she was crying happy tears, right Luke?


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh boy, I'm stuffed! We just got back from brunch at Cracker Barrel with the family. Now I just need a heat lamp to superman under


----------



## T33's Torts

I have to go to lunch with peoples in like 30 minutes. 
"Fun"!


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> I'd assume she was crying happy tears, right Luke?


Yes they were. I forgot the card to put it in but She got a poem I had written for her a few days ago. It's easier for me to express emotions through my writing. As you know 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

As I know. 
Well done..


----------



## Ashes

The fiancé got up and made scrambled eggs, bacon, fried tortilla shells, and a potato/onion/green pepper mix so we had breakfast tacos! Was delicious!! And he did dishes, and is going to do them again soon from breakfast, and is going to grill some chicken for me.  Yay for Mother's Day!! lol.


----------



## StarSapphire22

All 3 of my cats just tried to lay on my face/neck at the same time. Happy Mothers Day to this human...


----------



## Ashes

Lol. And this is the one day I tell my daughter "get off of me - I just want my own bubble today".... Haha.


----------



## StarSapphire22

One layed on each shoulder with their faces on my cheeks, the third curled up under my chin and then kept flicking her tail on my face. I was torn between "Oh my gosh, they're all voluntarily cuddling with me!" and "GET THE HECK OFF MY FACE, NOW."


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> One layed on each shoulder with their faces on my cheeks, the third curled up under my chin and then kept flicking her tail on my face. I was torn between "Oh my gosh, they're all voluntarily cuddling with me!" and "GET THE HECK OFF MY FACE, NOW."


Lol right!


----------



## T33's Torts

I made it home, but I'm not real happy to know that my team is down by 10..


----------



## Kerryann

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Anyone have a MacBook? This is my first one and I LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sulcata_Sandy
> Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue



I have one of each and I love the mac. It's way easier for development and I love that I can do everything from the command line.


----------



## AZtortMom

Back in Phoenix and back in the sun


----------



## Kerryann

Mikey took me out to dinner tonight. I had to take a shower and put on some clean clothes. 

We spent the weekend working on the yard and it's starting to look great. My everything is sore though. 
We did 10 yards of mulch, 1 yard of soil for the new grass seed, 2 bags of grass seed, 2 azalea bushes, 3 bungleweed plants, and like 100 canna plants.


----------



## T33's Torts

Everything looks really good Kerry!


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> Everything looks really good Kerry!


Thanks, we have about five yards of rock and probably another 5 yards of mulch to go. Next weekend we have the beerfest so we won't be working in the yard at all but we will be having lots of fun.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh hey!!! Take me with you next weekend?


----------



## Jacqui

Kerry there is something missing from your yard.... bright yellow happy dandelions!


----------



## T33's Torts

And a puppy!


----------



## Jacqui

I had hardly gotten started doing yardwork and planting flowers, when I heard somebody calling, "Mom!".  My daughter had hitched a ride down with her visiting Aunt and Uncle. They went to visit a cemetery, while this daughter and I went to join my other daughter for some Mother's Day time. Then the Aunt and Uncle plus the kid's dad joined us for supper at Pizza Hut. Was an unexpected fun time both with the kids and then with everybody.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> And a puppy!



She has two, they just were not in the picture.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> The fiancé got up and made scrambled eggs, bacon, fried tortilla shells, and a potato/onion/green pepper mix so we had breakfast tacos! Was delicious!! And he did dishes, and is going to do them again soon from breakfast, and is going to grill some chicken for me.  Yay for Mother's Day!! lol.



Very sweet!


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Yes they were. I forgot the card to put it in but She got a poem I had written for her a few days ago. It's easier for me to express emotions through my writing. As you know
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Wow you wrote her a poem! That is awesome!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Back in Phoenix and back in the sun


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerry there is something missing from your yard.... bright yellow happy dandelions!


I actually grow dandelions in pots and in my organic garden, which sounds crazy doesn't it. I don't want the dandelions in the lawn but never fear the bettuce and henrito get plenty. Plus up at the end of the court is the park and they don't fertilize so that area is rampant with weeds.


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> Oh hey!!! Take me with you next weekend?


Frankenmuth Michigan  I will be construction my pretzel necklace this week.


----------



## T33's Torts

I made some cookies, and this one just so happened to be heart shaped.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> All 3 of my cats just tried to lay on my face/neck at the same time. Happy Mothers Day to this human...



Glad your kids gave you some special time.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> View attachment 79813
> 
> I made some cookies, and this one just so happened to be heart shaped.



Reminds me a little of ET winking.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah! I didn't even see that!


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> Wow you wrote her a poem! That is awesome!


Luke's awesome like that.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm sorry. I shouldn't have said that.


----------



## Jacqui

Stating a simple fact is allowed, so why should you not have said that?


----------



## T33's Torts

Nothing.


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> View attachment 79813
> 
> I made some cookies, and this one just so happened to be heart shaped.


It only has one eye?


----------



## T33's Torts

When i scooped them, they were tiny, so I put one big chip in the center... They got big and flat, so the chip was out of place.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> Glad your kids gave you some special time.


 
I love my kitties. I just don't know how to make them understand my face isn't a pillow and I don't particularly enjoy their butts in my face either. 

But on the otherhand they are super soft and adorable, so I guess I can forgive them.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Thanks Tiff, now I want cookies! Hmmm...chips ahoy or teddy grahams...


----------



## Kerryann

I just dumped popcorn everywhere


----------



## T33's Torts

You're welcome!  
Come grab some! I have like 4 dozen.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning to you all from a far away place. 

Good evening for many of you which is......


----------



## T33's Torts

Kerryann said:


> I just dumped popcorn everywhere


I got flour everywhere earlier.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning to you all from a far away place.
> 
> Good evening for many of you which is......


Good morning!


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> You're welcome!
> Come grab some! I have like 4 dozen.


Tiff:

You're sweet enough.......Please limit yourself to 1 dozen.


----------



## T33's Torts

How kind of you to say! 
The only recipe I remember was for 4 dozen large cookies, which make 66 mini cookies!


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> You're welcome!
> Come grab some! I have like 4 dozen.


I'd like one.. see if you can throw it here like a frisbee.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ugh, I am shaking really bad all of a sudden. I've been sick all day, probably dehydrated. Gonna go drink some juice, cookies are gonna have to wait. Stupid body needs to cooperate.


----------



## T33's Torts

Water works better.  
Did we ever catch your name? I'm sorry if I'm just slacking off here, i suck with names.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'll try Kerryann. But I think the dog next door will catch it.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yeah, but I don't like water. I know, I'm weird. 

It's Jessica. I haven't been active for a few months until recently, no worries if people forgot.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Jessica! 
I don't drink juice, only water... and alcohol...


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning to you all from a far away place.
> 
> Good evening for many of you which is......


Morning


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> Yeah, but I don't like water. I know, I'm weird.
> 
> It's Jessica. I haven't been active for a few months until recently, no worries if people forgot.


Hi Jessica *waves*


----------



## StarSapphire22

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jessica *waves*


 
Hi!


----------



## StarSapphire22

tffnytorts said:


> Hi Jessica!
> I don't drink juice, only water... and alcohol...


 
Silly forum only quoted one of you! Hi to you too!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm tired. 
My summer starts in 3 weeks! Yay!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

tffnytorts said:


> I'm tired.
> My summer starts in 3 weeks! Yay!!


 
Woo! Any big plans?


----------



## T33's Torts

Sitting and staring at walls....


----------



## T33's Torts

I'll be in Chicago for a few weeks.


----------



## StarSapphire22

tffnytorts said:


> Sitting and staring at walls....


 
Sounds like North Dakota...lol!


----------



## Ashes

Hi Jessica!

Tiff, bring me some cookies. Pleeeeeeeeeeeeease?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> Wow you wrote her a poem! That is awesome!


I sure did. I'm not always very good a saying what I feel I'm an introvert that way I just cram it all inside but I found that I can get it all out through writing. Poetry mostly. Being a guy that writes poetry hasn't always been very popular but some of the greatest poets were men. Robert Frosts The Road Not Taken is my all time favorite.


Luke&Lou


----------



## dmmj

How true cat


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Luke's awesome like that.


Clearly not that awesome 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashes said:


> Tiff, bring me some cookies. Pleeeeeeeeeeeeease?


YOU should come HERE and help youself!


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Clearly not that awesome
> Luke&Lou


You're wrong.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Ugh, I am shaking really bad all of a sudden. I've been sick all day, probably dehydrated. Gonna go drink some juice, cookies are gonna have to wait. Stupid body needs to cooperate.


Hope you feel better soon. 

Water is better then juices. Maybe you can make some light green tea....to have some taste in the water but not strong tea. Caffeine are not good also.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Could someone give me a hand? I seem to have a knife in my back


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

Tiff will be more than happy to help you.......


----------



## bouaboua

But not sure which direction she will go with that knife! ! !


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Just getting to be able to reach out and actually touch him or to see his smiling face across a table, is more precious to me then any other gift could be.


I didn't know you felt that way..... about me.


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> But not sure which direction she will go with that knife! ! !


Me neither


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Me neither
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Oh goodness. You be nice.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashes said:


> Oh goodness. You be nice.


He is being nice.
In his shoes, I wouldn't have been so gracious.


----------



## Ashes

Lol *sigh* fine.


----------



## T33's Torts

Sorry Ash.


----------



## Ashes

You two..... confusing.


----------



## dmmj

Am I the only one who feels like this?


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, forum-pocalypse ended after the update!


----------



## Ashes

dmmj said:


> Am I the only one who feels like this?


Lmao!!


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> How true cat


That cat is on to something.


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> I didn't know you felt that way..... about me.


I smell trouble.........


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> I smell trouble.........


Thats just the bag of Tank **** in my backyard.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Thats just the bag of Tank **** in my backyard.


Bahahahahaha!!


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> Thats just the bag of Tank **** in my backyard.


It is trouble........


----------



## T33's Torts

You think so? You must be psychic, Steven!


----------



## T33's Torts

That, or are you a wizard?


----------



## bouaboua

No.....With my limited common sense.


----------



## T33's Torts

I think you're a wizard.


----------



## T33's Torts

If you're talking about David (I think that's his name... Sorry if I'm wrong) and Jac, he was kidding.


----------



## dmmj

My new motto


----------



## bouaboua

I only grow old, did not grow wise. My lovely kids say so.


----------



## T33's Torts

dmmj said:


> My new motto


Nice


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I picked up the sick water turtle.

RES, older male. In horrific condition.
My guess, he was in poor husbandry and when he got really sick, owners "set him free". The Good Samaritan who contacted me found him in her apartment complex parking lot, just behind her tire. If she had not seen him, she would have ran him over.

She took him to local veterinary clinic who treated him for eye infection and possible pneumonia.


My guess...
Definitely pneumonia (failed "float test" and gasping)
MBD
Vitamin A deficiency






Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## T33's Torts

Poor guy. He's in good hands now, which is nice.


----------



## Ashes

Poor baby......


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

She was instructed to give him Baytril injections daily in rear legs.
I'm gonna give them every other day in front legs. 

I'm giving him a few days then I may tube feed. He actually perked up a bit when I gave him a PowerSun to bask under.

I wish they could talk, I wish I knew what conditions he was in. I feel bad that I only have this small aquarium for him, but sadly it's prob way more appropriate than what he had.


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## bouaboua

Poor thing. And human that "set him free".....Wordless to describe..


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Oh, AND he's septic. Plastron and skin is pink. 


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## T33's Torts

I need a drink, join me Sandy?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I really need a drink. Bad.



Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## T33's Torts

Come join me. I'm ready to throw my phone.. again.


----------



## bouaboua

Does this work??


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

It'll do


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Man, I have not had good tequila in years. Mmmmmm


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## Ashes

I can't have tequila..... :/


----------



## T33's Torts

I can't stomach tequila. Vodka yes tequila no.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Mmmmmm, vodka


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> I can't stomach tequila. Vodka yes tequila no.


I embarrassed myself to the max last time I had tequila..... Surprised he still wants to marry me.... Lol.


----------



## bouaboua

I try then......Can't make everyone satisfy.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I really had to make drinking rules for myself. I really was falling into the "probably alcoholic" category for awhile. Things have been very tough, and it was drinking to hide from it.

Now I'm back to an occasional cocktail as a great, and one beer max on work nights.


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## T33's Torts

Come help yourself. 
I'm holding off tonight, I have too much actual stuff that needs to get done tomorrow.


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> I embarrassed myself to the max last time I had tequila..... Surprised he still wants to marry me.... Lol.


So it must be not that bad....


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

bouaboua said:


> I try then......Can't make everyone satisfy.


Hey, I'm happy. That's all that counts, right? All about me!! 


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## T33's Torts

It's just that Ashley's awesome enough to marry anyways.


----------



## T33's Torts

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Hey, I'm happy. That's all that counts, right? All about me!!
> 
> 
> Sulcata_Sandy
> Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


You and your indoor sulcata.


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> YOU should come HERE and help youself!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Exactly. 


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm so not ready for it to be Monday. 
Ending a weekend on a low note absolutely sucks.


----------



## Ashes

bouaboua said:


> So it must be not that bad....


Oh it was bad - he just knew I was THAT drunk. Let's just say..... I don't remember any of it. I was mean. And he had to clean up a mess I didn't consciously know I made.  poor guy.


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> Oh it was bad - he just knew I was THAT drunk. Let's just say..... I don't remember any of it. I was mean. And he had to clean up a mess I didn't consciously know I made.  poor guy.


Then.....Keeper it is.....

Good find! ! ! ! !


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> It's just that Ashley's awesome enough to marry anyways.


Awwww!!! Thanks (even if that was sarcastic, I'll take it)!! Lol!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Velcome Ashley..


----------



## T33's Torts

Apparently my phone thinks I'm a vampire..


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> I'm so not ready for it to be Monday.
> Ending a weekend on a low note absolutely sucks.


I'm not ready either. Chin up, girlie.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> Velcome Ashley..


Vodka start working already??.....Velcome???


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Apparently my phone thinks I'm a vampire..


Lmao.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Vodka start working already??.....Velcome???


Typo.


----------



## bouaboua

Too late.....Admit it.....

V is very far from W on the keyboard. 

We LOVE you Tiff.........


----------



## dmmj

Knowing how hardy RES's are I can't imagine the hell this guy went through.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Too late.....Admit it.....
> 
> V is very far from W on the keyboard.
> 
> We LOVE you Tiff.........


Auto corrected.  
Good to know I'm loved somewhere.


----------



## bouaboua

People's stupidity can make impossible, possible. 

You have a topical case.....


----------



## T33's Torts

Thanks..


----------



## bouaboua

People's stupidity can make impossible, possible. 
You have a topical case.....
----------------------------------------------------------------------
This is referred to the RES dmmj received today.


----------



## T33's Torts

I know. I was being a *****.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> Auto corrected.
> Good to know I'm loved somewhere.


As always, As Always.

This chat makes me feel home on my long and lone business trip in Asia.

Of cause, I call my wife 10 times a day works too.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> As always, As Always.
> 
> This chat makes me feel home on my long business trip in Asia.
> 
> Of cause, I call my wife 10 times a day work too.


I'm staying up waiting for my sweetie's plane to come in. We got split up coming in from Omaha today


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> I'm staying up waiting for my sweetie's plane to come in. We got split up coming in from Omaha today


What? How? Bummer.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> I'm staying up waiting for my sweetie's plane to come in. We got split up coming in from Omaha today


I hope one of you got upgraded.....At least.


----------



## AZtortMom

There was only one seat on the direct flight back to Phoenix and I have to work tomorrow, so he sent me ahead. He doesn't have to work until Tuesday so his schedule is more flexible then mine. Fortunately he was able to get another flight thru Las Vegas and get home tonight


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> I hope one of you got upgraded.....At least.


Nope, airline employees don't get upgraded.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Nope, airline employees don't get upgraded.


I thought the employee of the airline always get upgraded. 

If not, I hope he fly for free.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Been 1475 posts since I popped in. 

I've been working 40-45 hour weeks and working on organizing things. The parents visited here and have since left so back to the same old! 

Today we cleaned the garage and built shelves. The garage floor was open enough and clutter free enough for once to mop! Neighbors probably think I'm OCD in mopping the garage floor.


----------



## AZtortMom

We can get upgraded but we pay a small fee if the seat is available. But the rest of the time it is free for us


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> We can get upgraded but we pay a small fee if the seat is available. But the rest of the time it is free for us



ENVY you for free flights. Ticket are getting expensive on the daily base. Thank God the mileages come to rescue when my wife have to fly.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

12 hours and I'm 159 posts behind. I'll catch up in the morning. The sulcata from Washington is on her way down here right now. Someone about 15 miles from me went up to purchase some tropical fresh water fish from the same gal, and she set the ride up with them. As it turns out now, after spending time on the phone with me, this young man is considering one of my future hatchlings for he and his 6 year old daughter. Working for the greater good of the tortoise, it seems is my calling now. LOL talk with y'all Monday. And happy moms day to all that have earned it, and happy Mother's Day to those that earned that. BAMM


----------



## T33's Torts

New sulcata, yay for Ken...


----------



## mike taylor

Cool new tortoise!


----------



## sibi

Just popping in to see what's up. I take every opportunity I can get to work my hubby to death since I can't do anything on my own strength without paying dearly for it the rest of the week. I'm so tried of having to pay everyone to get things done around the house. I sure appreciate Michelle for taking care of my babies for me. She's one hire I wish I can afford to work full time for me! My home is really looking good. I got my red door! I couldn't paint the one wall red (hubby was against it) , but I got red panel curtains that make my living area pop. That, against the walnut colored porcelain tiles that look like wood planks, looks awesome.

My arms feel like they've falling off. The pain is so surreal I sometimes think I'm suffering some disease unknown to man. The OT worked on my arm three days in a row last week. I got black and blues all up my arm. Every place she did deep massages ached so bad that I literally have knots all up and down my muscles and tendons. This can't just be tennis elbow! I really hope the OT knows what she's doing. The lactose acid build-up is not letting up despite the tons of water I'm drinking. I' burning sugar instead of oxygen and I'm expelling protein in my urine. I really felt I was losing kidney function last week, and it really scared me. Sometimes I feel so alone with this


----------



## bouaboua

WOW !!

I'm so sorry to hear that Sylvia. I know how tough to be sick without knowing the causes. My thought are with you. My prayer are for you. May God be your strength and Wisdom for the Doctors. 

By God's Mercy and Grace I went through cancer treatment myself three years ago, I can understand what it feels like be sick and weak.

We are here, You never alone, I believe, wish and hope you also believe God also with us. He never give us more then we can carry, we need is trust. 

We are here for you.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hi lo anyone still up with me


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I am, although I'm not the most fantastic company.


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> Just popping in to see what's up. I take every opportunity I can get to work my hubby to death since I can't do anything on my own strength without paying dearly for it the rest of the week. I'm so tried of having to pay everyone to get things done around the house. I sure appreciate Michelle for taking care of my babies for me. She's one hire I wish I can afford to work full time for me! My home is really looking good. I got my red door! I couldn't paint the one wall red (hubby was against it) , but I got red panel curtains that make my living area pop. That, against the walnut colored porcelain tiles that look like wood planks, looks awesome.
> 
> My arms feel like they've falling off. The pain is so surreal I sometimes think I'm suffering some disease unknown to man. The OT worked on my arm three days in a row last week. I got black and blues all up my arm. Every place she did deep massages ached so bad that I literally have knots all up and down my muscles and tendons. This can't just be tennis elbow! I really hope the OT knows what she's doing. The lactose acid build-up is not letting up despite the tons of water I'm drinking. I' burning sugar instead of oxygen and I'm expelling protein in my urine. I really felt I was losing kidney function last week, and it really scared me. Sometimes I feel so alone with this


My prayers are with you sweetheart. I pray you get the answers you need and some relief from your pain. *HUGS*


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone Happy Monday


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

Mornin'.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hi


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning everyone..


----------



## AZtortMom

How's everyone?


----------



## T33's Torts

Tired. Very tired.


----------



## AZtortMom

Me too.


----------



## T33's Torts

We're starting a nation wide movement. 
"Mondays aren't Mandatory" 
A petition to make Monday's optional.


----------



## Jacqui

Yippeeeeeeeee it's Monday!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning and here is to a sunny and happy Monday!*


----------



## T33's Torts

Woah.... Mondays are never happy!


----------



## Jacqui

I feel energized for some reason this am, so give me about an hour for that to melt away.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Woah.... Mondays are never happy!



So NOT true! Mondays are awesome days.


----------



## T33's Torts

Share some of that energy with me!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone Happy Monday



The same to you! Did you have a good visit this weekend?


----------



## T33's Torts

I rarely have great Mondays. When I remember, lunch can be nice.


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi I am so sorry about how your feeling. Seems you have been having to deal with this for so long.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I'm staying up waiting for my sweetie's plane to come in. We got split up coming in from Omaha today



 That's not so much fun.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> So NOT true! Mondays are awesome days.


I'm with you I like Mondays 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> I rarely have great Mondays. When I remember, lunch can be nice.


What makes lunch nice on Mondays? Do you get to eat cheeseburgers?


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> What makes lunch nice on Mondays? Do you get to eat cheeseburgers?
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


The cell signal in the bathroom...


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Then.....Keeper it is.....
> 
> Good find! ! ! ! !



I agree! Finding a guy who will clean up after and forgive what you said when drunk gets bonus points. (not something I have ever had to worry about, because I have so far never gotten drunk)


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm with you I like Mondays
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



More and more to like about you! lol


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> More and more to like about you! lol


I hope to keep adding to the list of things to like


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I didn't know you felt that way..... about me.



See what you learn David when you come back to TFO!


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> I hope to keep adding to the list of things to like
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



A positive attitude is another bonus!


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> A positive attitude is another bonus!


Yeah Luke....


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> I sure did. I'm not always very good a saying what I feel I'm an introvert that way I just cram it all inside but I found that I can get it all out through writing. Poetry mostly. Being a guy that writes poetry hasn't always been very popular but some of the greatest poets were men. Robert Frosts The Road Not Taken is my all time favorite.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Some time (when you feel brave) you should share some of your poems with us.


----------



## Jacqui

Jessica, I hope your feeling better by now.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Good Morning all. It was a long weekend. We finally had to put our cat down Saturday. I had been syringe feeding him for a week and a half and really didn't expect him to last as long as he did. It took my husband some time to deal with the decision but it was the right thing to do. Still a pretty crappy feeling. 
So my husband asked "What do you want for Mothers Day" and I told them I wanted everyone in the house to sleep in as long as possible so when you wake up, go back to sleep for awhile. This gave me (who never sleeps) a very peaceful Sunday morning. I had three cups of coffee, planted some tomatoes, soaked my torts and laid in the hammock and read before anyone woke up. SO NICE. Then I got hungry so I woke them all up around 11 and we went to a local greasy spoon for the most unhealthy artery clogging breakfast ever!  Then spent the rest of the day doing absolutely nothing. It was a great Mothers Day.
I hope everyone had a super relaxing day too.


----------



## Jacqui

Cheryl sorry about the cat, but glad you were all able to make your peace and say your goodbyes before you had to do one of the hardest things in the world. *hugs* You gave him a long and happy life, he was one of the free and the lucky. Glad your Mother's Day was a great day!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> Some time (when you feel brave) you should share some of your poems with us.


I don't know know if I'll ever be that brave. I have a hard time sharing them with anyone. I have notebooks and binders full things I've written 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LolaMyLove

Thank You! On to a warm sunny Monday! Should be a nice day, think Im going to sneak away for a hike after I drop the kids off at school, before it gets too hot (and my husband figures out Im not working, hahaha).


----------



## Ashes

I'm at work now.  hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> I hope to keep adding to the list of things to like
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


That list'd never end..


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> That list'd never end..


hmmm we shall see. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Or not.


----------



## Jacqui

I feel for our members in CO and WY who got snow dumped on them this weekend.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> I don't know know if I'll ever be that brave. I have a hard time sharing them with anyone. I have notebooks and binders full things I've written
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Well I for one hope that day does come.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its still snowing? 
Did I mention Thursday is going to be 105°?


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> Thank You! On to a warm sunny Monday! Should be a nice day, think Im going to sneak away for a hike after I drop the kids off at school, before it gets too hot (and my husband figures out Im not working, hahaha).



Enjoy!! I am trying to figure out how short of a walk I can do for the last two dogs this morning. It is now sorta a drizzly/sleety rain and it makes it feel cold out there. Thank goodness earlier with the little dogs, the walking was good and we went for a bit longer walk since we snuck out without any cats coming with us.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Its still snowing?
> Did I mention Thursday is going to be 105°?



Yeppers and we are talking lots of snow.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I need to get up but Lou is sleepin so peacefully on my chest I can't bare to wake him


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Its only 7, you have some time.. Its not tortoise morning for a couple more hours.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> Well I for one hope that day does come.


I'll think about it. I'm just always concerned I'll be made fun of and that I'll be criticized 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Its only 7, you have some time.. Its not tortoise morning for a couple more hours.


I have to get ready for work


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

And Lou needs his sleep.


----------



## mike taylor

Aaaaaaaa! Mondays suck!


----------



## LoutheRussian

mike taylor said:


> Aaaaaaaa! Mondays suck!







Luke&Lou


----------



## mike taylor

I liked that move . Thanks for the laugh Luke . I needed that .


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> Jessica, I hope your feeling better by now.


 
Thanks! Mostly, yes. This morning I was super dizzy again, but I'm going to try to go in to work for the afternoon at least...so grateful I got this desk job right around the time I got my diagnosis. I could never work at Petco like this...though I do miss my discount! 

My cats are super crazy this morning, holy buckets. Does anyone remember the scene in Tarzan where the animals trash the camp? My apartment feels like that right now. I'm starting to think that there was something in their food!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> The same to you! Did you have a good visit this weekend?


Thanks for asking  we had a great visit. It went too quickly as it always does


----------



## LolaMyLove

OK this is the best morning ever! Our employee showed up an hour early today to tell me he's going to be a daddy! I am so happy for them, they have been trying for 12yrs. I think they had given up hope that they could ever conceive on their own. I'm SO EXCITED for them.


----------



## StarSapphire22

My fluffy kitty needs to go to the vet, she hurt her eye.


----------



## StarSapphire22

This is Hippo aka princess fluffybutt. She was my first kitty as an adult and she is the sweetest little girl. Always wants to snuggle.


----------



## ashley16

Can someone tell me how to post questions from my app??


----------



## Elohi

What os do you have? I can only help with iPhone. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## ashley16

I have an iPhone!


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> My fluffy kitty needs to go to the vet, she hurt her eye.



How did she do that?


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> OK this is the best morning ever! Our employee showed up an hour early today to tell me he's going to be a daddy! I am so happy for them, they have been trying for 12yrs. I think they had given up hope that they could ever conceive on their own. I'm SO EXCITED for them.



Wow 12 years! Such wonderful news for them.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> I'll think about it. I'm just always concerned I'll be made fun of and that I'll be criticized
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Luke we may tease you, but it would be just like we tease you all the time. I think we all would be more likely to be supportive then the teasing though when it comes to your poetry. I know it's something I can not write, so I am impressed before I even start reading what you wrote.


----------



## sibi

tffnytorts said:


> Because I'm known for being super, super conceited!



And this is coming from a "very" shy person? LOL


----------



## Elohi

ashley16 said:


> I have an iPhone!



Click this icon



Select an album



Select a picture and then click upload




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## sibi

tffnytorts said:


> Mostly because its cheap. But when people ask, I say that I have very intelligent tortoises that like to read about economical issues.



Mine like the funnies (LOL) Yet, they are very smart. You'd be surprised what you can learn from the funny pages


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> How did she do that?


 I don't know. She's been winking at me, and today her eye is reeeeeallyyyyy red and lots of gunk and she keeps rubbing it. Vet office said it sounds like she scratched it and needs antibiotics.


----------



## sibi

tffnytorts said:


> Tired. Very tired.



The whole bunch of you sound like you are recovering from a bad hang-over. I mean, just read AZtortmom's "morning everyone." Luke, Ashley, and Tiff"s greetings are equally depressing (LOL) It actually made me laugh...and that's a good thing! What a sorry group you are this morning


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Some time (when you feel brave) you should share some of your poems with us.



Yeah! Maybe we can start a poetry club thingy right here on "chat!" I'm somewhat of a poetry writer myself. When 9/11 happened, I wrote this poem. I have to dig it up and I'll post it here.


----------



## Elohi

I can't imagine why anyone would pick fun at poetry. Poetry is hard to write and sometimes even hard to understand. It's an artistic expression of all things humans feel and experience, with the delicate placement of words and phrases. Only a punk would bother making fun of a poet and his/her work, and probably because they don't have the emotional capacity or emotional intellect to understand it. Amirite? Lol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## sibi

LoutheRussian said:


> I'll think about it. I'm just always concerned I'll be made fun of and that I'll be criticized
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



You'll be criticized IF you don't! I'm terrible at poetry; but, if I"m passionate about something, I don't care how people perceive it...It's my thoughts and feelings on paper, not theirs. You should look at it like that. And, if that doesn't work, just imagine everyone who's reading your poetry sitting on a toilet bowl, butt naked. That's usually works LOL


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Luke we may tease you, but it would be just like we tease you all the time. I think we all would be more likely to be supportive then the teasing though when it comes to your poetry. I know it's something I can not write, so I am impressed before I even start reading what you wrote.


Agreed.


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> I can't imagine why anyone would pick fun at poetry. Poetry is hard to write and sometimes even hard to understand. It's an artistic expression of all things humans feel and experience, with the delicate placement of words and phrases. Only a punk would bother making fun of a poet and his/her work, and probably because they don't have the emotional capacity or emotional intellect to understand it. Amirite? Lol
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Yes, you are right!! lol.


----------



## Ashes

sibi said:


> The whole bunch of you sound like you are recovering from a bad hang-over. I mean, just read AZtortmom's "morning everyone." Luke, Ashley, and Tiff"s greetings are equally depressing (LOL) It actually made me laugh...and that's a good thing! What a sorry group you are this morning


Lol it was one of those days where going to work made me mad.... I really, really, REALLY (catch the drift?) didn't want to go to work..... Good afternoon!!!!!!! (Is that better?!) lol


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## Ashes

So Little Dude dragged his moss OUT of his hide this morning for some reason and this is how I found him:


That's his hide to the left. Like.... why? Lol.


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> The whole bunch of you sound like you are recovering from a bad hang-over. I mean, just read AZtortmom's "morning everyone." Luke, Ashley, and Tiff"s greetings are equally depressing (LOL) It actually made me laugh...and that's a good thing! What a sorry group you are this morning


I'm recovering from a very busy weekend and crappy morning at work. *yawn* thankfully just woke up from a great nap


----------



## LoutheRussian

sibi said:


> You'll be criticized IF you don't! I'm terrible at poetry; but, if I"m passionate about something, I don't care how people perceive it...It's my thoughts and feelings on paper, not theirs. You should look at it like that. And, if that doesn't work, just imagine everyone who's reading your poetry sitting on a toilet bowl, butt naked. That's usually works LOL


I do think of it as my thoughts and feelings which is why I don't share lol


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

And then I found him on his side when I just got home. Jumped off the top of his hide I'm guessing. :/ and he rolled in his fresh poo. Guess it scared the **** outta him. Hahaha. Sigh. Darn babies.


----------



## AZtortMom

My babies gave me heart attacks in that stage. I'm so glad they grew out of the flipping over stage


----------



## AZtortMom

Ashes said:


> So Little Dude dragged his moss OUT of his hide this morning for some reason and this is how I found him:
> View attachment 79910
> 
> That's his hide to the left. Like.... why? Lol.


Because he can


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> My babies gave me heart attacks in that stage. I'm so glad they grew out of the flipping over stage


Right! Can't wait til he's older. He flipped over in his water dish before. His shallow water dish. How? I'll never know. Lol.


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> Because he can


Lol and I totally meant that was his hide to the RIGHT, not left... I promise I know right from left. Hahaha!!!


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> And then I found him on his side when I just got home. Jumped off the top of his hide I'm guessing. :/ and he rolled in his fresh poo. Guess it scared the **** outta him. Hahaha. Sigh. Darn babies.



I thought I was out of the flip over baby stage but I found Watson on his side in the water dish this morning. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Man today's sucked...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Rosie is almost 3 and I still find her flipped from time to time. She tries to climb straight up the wall but gravity seems to win.


----------



## Ashes

RosieRedfoot said:


> Rosie is almost 3 and I still find her flipped from time to time. She tries to climb straight up the wall but gravity seems to win.


You'd think they'd learn...


----------



## dmmj

Here is the extent of my poetry skills.
" here I sit broken-hearted tried to...." I also know about a man, I believe he is from nantucket. Feel free to start a thread showcasing poetry if you so wish.


----------



## Jacqui

Just stopping by while I warm up and then head back out to trimming roses and other assorted weed tree/bushes. *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Jaqcui *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

Hey there Noel! How are the wedding plans coming?


----------



## T33's Torts

So today my grandma learned about Google. One small step for man, one large leap for mankind.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> So today my grandma learned about Google. One small step for man, one large leap for mankind.


Haha!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Taylor and I had a weird fight/not fight. Now I'm in an icky mood.


----------



## Ashes

Aww, sorry Jessica. :/


----------



## StarSapphire22

We pretty much just got upset that the other is unhappy about something (my health, his job) and that we don't know how to help each other. It was just weird. "I'm unhappy that you're unhappy, let's cry and yell about it." We're so dumb. Now he's back at work and I am out of ice cream. Ugh. Humans are weird, I wanna be a tortoise.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> We pretty much just got upset that the other is unhappy about something (my health, his job) and that we don't know how to help each other. It was just weird. "I'm unhappy that you're unhappy, let's cry and yell about it." We're so dumb. Now he's back at work and I am out of ice cream. Ugh. Humans are weird, I wanna be a tortoise.


I agree. Next life, please lemme be a tort.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good evening everyone. How was your day? I rolled silver seal on a roof which is like standing on a house sized piece of tin foil in the sun. Needless to say I am a nice shade of red. It's so beautiful out I'm going for a walk possibly finding a spot on the beach for me and my notebook 


Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hey there Noel! How are the wedding plans coming?


They are coming good  church and hall booked. Church is throwing the reception for us because Randy is a deacon, so that helps A LOT. Bridesmaids dresses picked out. I've got mine picked out too. Just need to order flowers and cake.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> I agree. Next life, please lemme be a tort.


 
Right? We can eat however much we want, lay around in the sun all day, and whenever we get food on our face it's cute instead of embarrassing.


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Good evening everyone. How was your day? I rolled silver seal on a roof which is like standing on a house sized piece of tin foil in the sun. Needless to say I am a nice shade of red. It's so beautiful out I'm going for a walk possibly finding a spot on the beach for me and my notebook
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Wish I had a beach to walk to.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Right? We can eat however much we want, lay around in the sun all day, and whenever we get food on our face it's cute instead of embarrassing.


Haha oh that's so true!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening! Just checking-in to say "Hi".


----------



## Ashes

bouaboua said:


> Good evening! Just checking-in to say "Hi".


Hello!


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Right? We can eat however much we want, lay around in the sun all day, and whenever we get food on our face it's cute instead of embarrassing.


Are you talking about me??????


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ashes said:


> Wish I had a beach to walk to.


My two favorite things about my apartment are my being only a five minute walk from the beach whether I go left or right from my from door and at night when it's quiet I can here the surf crashing against the shore


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

That is how my wife describe about me.


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Good evening! Just checking-in to say "Hi".


Ello!


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> My two favorite things about my apartment are my being only a five minute walk from the beach whether I go left or right from my from door and at night when it's quiet I can here the surf crashing against the shore
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


We are moving in tomorrow night Luke. It will be Tiff, Ashley, and me. Maybe Ken and Mike also.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good evening! Just checking-in to say "Hi".


Hi *waves*


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> My two favorite things about my apartment are my being only a five minute walk from the beach whether I go left or right from my from door and at night when it's quiet I can here the surf crashing against the shore
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Oh stop bragging already....  jk jk.


----------



## Ashes

bouaboua said:


> We are moving in tomorrow night Luke. It will be Tiff, Ashley, and me. Maybe Ken and Mike also.


Haha let's go!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Sounds good however Ken may object to living in a hippie commune. Something tells me we will find him camped out on the beach. First come first serve on the futon in my living room the bed remains mine  see you soon 


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

WOW!!!!

You know Ken well.....


----------



## Ashes

Lmao. Oh, be a gentleman - tiff and I will take the bed.  lol!!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ive been a gentleman for too long I learned my lesson about being nice. You two can share the futon. It's really quite comfortable. I spent the extra money to get a top of the line mattress for it.


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Ive been a gentleman for too long I learned my lesson about being nice. You two can share the futon. It's really quite comfortable. I spent the extra money to get a top of the line mattress for it.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


No fun at all. Lol.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ashes said:


> No fun at all. Lol.


I might be persuaded to make room on my bed but I'm not leavin!  


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

Where is Tiff??

We all planing for her to move-in with Luke.


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Where is Tiff??
> 
> We all planning for her to move-in with Luke.


Maybe she should have some input on the matter. What if she says no?! I don't know if I can handle such rejection! :*(


Luke&Lou


----------



## StarSapphire22

LOL you goofs.

I laughed way too hard at this. http://m.ifunny.mobi/i/2thNXl5y1


----------



## bouaboua

No worries Luke.

I will have some superglue ready for your broken heart.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good to know I'm missed. 
I have absolutely no problem taking part in your guys' movement, but I am a little concerned that it rains 345 days a year up there..... Just sayin'.


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> I might be persuaded to make room on my bed but I'm not leavin!
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Lmao - hear that, tiff?!


----------



## bouaboua

It will be a different place without you Tiff.....


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Good to know I'm missed.
> I have absolutely no problem taking part in your guys' movement, but I am a little concerned that it rains 345 days a year up there..... Just sayin'.


I have a heat lamp you can warm up under 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Pass the superglue BouaBoua... I have to reseal the back of my poor ukulele.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> It will be a different place without you Tiff.....


Obviously it'd be a different place! About 1000 miles north...


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> I have a heat lamp you can warm up under
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Aww, how sweet. A heat lamp. Romantic. 

Are you sure Lou will share?!


----------



## bouaboua

Ordering it on Amazon Prime now......Free two day shipping to your door.


----------



## Ashes

Speaking of rain, we are getting slammed right now in eastern Iowa! Lol.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Sorry but I'm about to rant:

I really wish people didn't feel the need to push their religion on me. I tell them "No I do not want to talk about Jesus. No I do not care what God said." Then they proceed to tell me anyways and they get it wrong. So I correct them and send on their way. Don't try and convert me it's not going to work. Especially when they are less informed about what they believe than I am. I firmly stand by the statement "to each their own". I don't parade around trying to convince people to stop believing in whatever god they choose to worship. And I most certainly don't approach a person sitting alone on the beach away from everyone with his head down and writing. 
End rant


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Obviously it'd be a different place! About 1000 miles north...


LIKE


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

Anybody have a canoe? I need to paddle down my street..... :/


----------



## bouaboua

I'm in Shenzhen China now. SZ recorded 100 CM (little more then 30 inches) of rain over the last weekend. 1/2 of the city was under water. 

It is 99% humidity right now.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ashes said:


> Aww, how sweet. A heat lamp. Romantic.
> 
> Are you sure Lou will share?!


What can I say? I wear my heart I my sleeve and I'm a hopeless romantic with a gift of writing poetry. Some might call me "a catch" lol jk


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

It is Torts's weather. Hot and humid.


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> What can I say? I wear my heart I my sleeve and I'm a hopeless romantic with a gift of writing poetry. Some might call me "a catch" lol jk
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Lmao you are a catch, dude - just ask Lou.


----------



## Ashes

If it wasn't lightning like crazy, I'd be outside playing in it. Lol.


----------



## AZtortMom

So as you guys know we have the on going plumbing project. So we are cutting holes in the walls now. So, Randy needs a dust mask as he is cutting through the concrete walls. So, he comes into the living room all ready to start cutting with his new "mask" on. I almost fell off the couch laughing. It is an old pair of his underwear. I can't make this stuff up. I just need to write a book..


----------



## LoutheRussian

The local fire alarm is sounding. Since it's such a small town the fire department is volunteer so when there is a call an alarm sounds alerting the firefighters to haul *** to the fire station. We also have an alarm for tsunami warnings 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> So as you guys know we have the on going plumbing project. So we are cutting holes in the walls now. So, Randy needs a dust mask as he is cutting through the concrete walls. So, he comes into the living room all ready to start cutting with his new "mask" on. I almost fell off the couch laughing. It is an old pair of his underwear. I can't make this stuff up. I just need to write a book..


Lmao!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> The local fire alarm is sounding. Since it's such a small town the fire department is volunteer so when there is a call an alarm sounds alerting the firefighters to haul *** to the fire station. We also have an alarm for tsunami warnings
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Fire? I spent an hour tossing stuff at an "testing" alarm that went off the other day.


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> The local fire alarm is sounding. Since it's such a small town the fire department is volunteer so when there is a call an alarm sounds alerting the firefighters to haul *** to the fire station. We also have an alarm for tsunami warnings
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Scary!! I wouldn't want to hear the tsunami one!!


----------



## T33's Torts

So would be canoeing down a road...


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> So would be canoeing down a road...


Lol!!


----------



## T33's Torts

What's REALLY dangerous is listening to me picking up a new instrument. I should've bought ear plugs!


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> So as you guys know we have the on going plumbing project. So we are cutting holes in the walls now. So, Randy needs a dust mask as he is cutting through the concrete walls. So, he comes into the living room all ready to start cutting with his new "mask" on. I almost fell off the couch laughing. It is an old pair of his underwear. I can't make this stuff up. I just need to write a book..


Number one: At least underwear it is not yours.
Number two: Where is you cellphone? We need a photo of this classic act.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Number one: At least underwear it is not yours.
> Number two: Where is you cellphone? We need a photo of this classic act.


On it's way..


----------



## AZtortMom

here ya go. My sexy husband to be


----------



## Ashes

Bahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Welcome to my world


----------



## bouaboua

Let me close the door of my office.....I will be laughing so hard when that picture posted. My colleague will be wonder why....


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 79931
> here ya go. My sexy husband to be


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH !!!!

Keeper, Keeper, KEEPER....

The wisdom and determination spell all over that face................


----------



## AZtortMom

Absolutely!


----------



## T33's Torts

Noel, you should wrap a pair of undies around your face and join him! Christmas card photo op!


----------



## sibi

Ashes said:


> And then I found him on his side when I just got home. Jumped off the top of his hide I'm guessing. :/ and he rolled in his fresh poo. Guess it scared the **** outta him. Hahaha. Sigh. Darn babies.


 Lol, that will do it!


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> Noel, you should wrap a pair of undies around your face and join him! Christmas card photo op!


That would make for a very popular Christmas card indeed


----------



## T33's Torts

Does anyone know if they still play the WonderPets?


----------



## Kerryann

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Oh, AND he's septic. Plastron and skin is pink.
> 
> 
> Sulcata_Sandy
> Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


In this day and age how can people not know. I mean when Mike brought Betty home that night I joined TFO and started researching what she needed.
Even people with no computers can go to a library.


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> LOL you goofs.
> 
> I laughed way too hard at this. http://m.ifunny.mobi/i/2thNXl5y1


 
It's play on words like this that make us use homonyms incorrectly in everyday speech Lol.


----------



## mike taylor

I have a canoe! Its a three seater. I would love to live at the beach but in nice and sunny weather .


----------



## sibi

LoutheRussian said:


> The local fire alarm is sounding. Since it's such a small town the fire department is volunteer so when there is a call an alarm sounds alerting the firefighters to haul *** to the fire station. We also have an alarm for tsunami warnings
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


 
So, Luke, where do you actually live? In Canada? Your travels to China require you to know the language too? What do you do? Just curious.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Just stopping by while I warm up and then head back out to trimming roses and other assorted weed tree/bushes. *waves*


Man... I need to trim up my bushes. The freaking super cold winter left them all brown.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm with B at least it is not your underwear. If your underwear is like the ones my wife wears it will only cover your nose. Ha ha


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> Good evening everyone. How was your day? I rolled silver seal on a roof which is like standing on a house sized piece of tin foil in the sun. Needless to say I am a nice shade of red. It's so beautiful out I'm going for a walk possibly finding a spot on the beach for me and my notebook
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I found out this morning that I missed some spots on the backs of my arms yesterday with the sunscreen. 
I am now ouchie and spotty like a cheetah.


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Speaking of rain, we are getting slammed right now in eastern Iowa! Lol.


We got it good this evening too. It was fantastic since we just did grass seed.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Welcome to my world


A perfect world I say. I can smell the LOVE in the air.


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> Sorry but I'm about to rant:
> 
> I really wish people didn't feel the need to push their religion on me. I tell them "No I do not want to talk about Jesus. No I do not care what God said." Then they proceed to tell me anyways and they get it wrong. So I correct them and send on their way. Don't try and convert me it's not going to work. Especially when they are less informed about what they believe than I am. I firmly stand by the statement "to each their own". I don't parade around trying to convince people to stop believing in whatever god they choose to worship. And I most certainly don't approach a person sitting alone on the beach away from everyone with his head down and writing.
> End rant
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I feel the same way when people come to my door. I'm polite but like move it along and no I won't stop my dog from barking... This is his house.


----------



## sibi

mike taylor said:


> I'm with B at least it is not your underwear. If your underwear is like the ones my wife wears it will only cover your nose. Ha ha


 


mike taylor said:


> I'm with B at least it is not your underwear. If your underwear is like the ones my wife wears it will only cover your nose. Ha ha


 
Hahahaha, lmfao! If it were my underwear, it can be worn as a scarf around your neck


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> So as you guys know we have the on going plumbing project. So we are cutting holes in the walls now. So, Randy needs a dust mask as he is cutting through the concrete walls. So, he comes into the living room all ready to start cutting with his new "mask" on. I almost fell off the couch laughing. It is an old pair of his underwear. I can't make this stuff up. I just need to write a book..


Too funny


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 79931
> here ya go. My sexy husband to be


Recycling at it's finest.
My husband would do that but he's so cheap be squeaks.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kerryann said:


> Recycling at it's finest.
> My husband would do that but he's so cheap be squeaks.


It sounds like our men could be brothers


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> It sounds like our men could be brothers


Separated at birth. If Mike wasn't sleeping I'd show him.


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Hahahaha, lmfao! If it were my underwear, it can be worn as a scarf your neck


Look what this chat leads to now!!!!!!

Underwear online fashion show!!


----------



## ashley16

Thank you Elohi!


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> I have a canoe! Its a three seater. I would love to live at the beach but in nice and sunny weather .


I have a kayak. It fits me and a 70lb lab.


----------



## bouaboua

Thank God for no visuals. 

Sorry for using God's name in vain.


----------



## mike taylor

If he would've walked out with your underwear on his face ...... you would've been like what the hell you pervert! Ha ha


----------



## AZtortMom

I would have been like hey! Those are my good ones!


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> I would have been like hey! Those are my good ones!


So, Just make sure he buy new one for you.


----------



## mike taylor

Ha ha! Thats why I love this forum . There's not telling whats going to be said! Ha ha He had to tighty whiteys type! Or is nose would've stuck out of a pair of boxers .


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> So, Just make sure he buy new one for you.


I'm always a sucker for new ones


----------



## AZtortMom

One that note, I'm off to bed. Nite all


----------



## mike taylor

Have a nice sleep .


----------



## bouaboua

Good night. We know your work start at 3:00AM.


----------



## AZtortMom

See ya on the dark side


----------



## Ashes

Me too - night y'all!!


----------



## bouaboua

99


----------



## sibi

mike taylor said:


> Ha ha! Thats why I love this forum . There's not telling whats going to be said! Ha ha He had to tighty whiteys type! Or is nose would've stuck out of a pair of boxers .


 
Hahahahwowowo!


----------



## LoutheRussian

sibi said:


> So, Luke, where do you actually live? In Canada? Your travels to China require you to know the language too? What do you do? Just curious.


I live on the southwest Washington coast in a small town called Long Beach. I'm a deckhand on a crab boat in the winter and a tuna boat in the summer. The only traveling I do is a couple hundred miles offshore during tuna season. I don't speak any foreign languages fluently but I can fumble through basic German and Spanish. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## dmmj

Next time when someone disagrees with me.


----------



## bouaboua

Maybe sibi are mistakenly thinking or talking about me.


----------



## Elohi

Just popped in to say hello and goodnight. It's been pouring here. A massive thunderstorm is rumbling through, which is great, but not great. I'm afraid my garden has been hammered into the ground by the downpours. I sure hope not, I've worked hard on my garden this year. Anyways, this thirsty parched part of Texas got some desperately needed rain so that's a bonus. Now....if only we could just get some rain again in a few days or a week and keep that up, that'd be great. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## sibi

LoutheRussian said:


> I live on the southwest Washington coast in a small town called Long Beach. I'm a deckhand on a crab boat in the winter and a tuna boat in the summer. The only traveling I do is a couple hundred miles offshore during tuna season. I don't speak any foreign languages fluently but I can fumble through basic German and Spanish.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


don't you travel a lot to Asia? Or is tbat


LoutheRussian said:


> I live on the southwest Washington coast in a small town called Long Beach. I'm a deckhand on a crab boat in the winter and a tuna boat in the summer. The only traveling I do is a couple hundred miles offshore during tuna season. I don't speak any foreign languages fluently but I can fumble through basic German and Spanish.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


 


bouaboua said:


> Maybe sibi are mistakenly thinking or talking about me.


 
Dah, I think you're right. But, Luke, your background sounds interesting. Glad you shared. Now, I'll always picture you on a fishing boat casting your net in the Galilean sea. Even your name helps with that image Lol. I can never forget you now.

Okay, now it's your turn, Bouaboua.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello and Good night. Rain or not it is not in our hand, we can only pray. So not to worry too much before you go to bed. Good night!!


----------



## bouaboua

Well......What do you want to know?


----------



## bouaboua

It is lunch time here. I got some free time to chat.


----------



## sibi

bouaboua said:


> It is lunch time here. I got some free time to chat.


 
Okay, how about your real first name? And, where do you live? Why do you travel so much to China? Do you speak the language. I visited Korea a few years ago, and my hubby, although he's not Korean, he speaks it fluently. Just curious about you. And Btw, I really really appreciated your kind words earlier today. I do have great faith, and talk to my God often. I would like to pray more often, though. It's just that I'm not one for repetition. If I ask God to help me with something, I know be heard me the first time. I also know he knows what I need before I do. Still, the way we feel close to someone is through open, unhindered communication. And I need to feel close to God cause it's so lonely where I'm at (physically and emotionally).


----------



## bouaboua

I'm Steven. Born and rise in Taiwan, so Chinese are my mother tongue. Came to US in 1984, now lives in San Jose California. By God's Grace and Mercy that I have a business that require me to be in China a lot. So my schedule is like, working from home for a month and travel to China to work for a month. So I do this Asia round trip 5~6 times a year. If not by the Grace of God, How can I do this? I still under the monitoring period of my cancer. The side effects from my Chemo treatment damaged my never system to a point of no return. Which I praise our Lord to leave this reminder on my body that I need to rely on him and trust in him.


----------



## bouaboua

Nothing wrong with repetition. 

Our Lord use a parable of widow in Luke chapter 18:1~5 as we need to pray in diligence.


----------



## bouaboua

Our God never far from us. We are the one who stray away from Him. I do believe you read Bible. All the promises and strength are in there, just waiting for us to accept with faith.


----------



## sibi

bouaboua said:


> I'm Steven. Born and rise in Taiwan, so Chinese are my mother tongue. Came to US in 1984, now lives in San Jose California. By God's Grace and Mercy that I have a business that require me to be in China a lot. So my schedule is like, working from home for a month and travel to China to work for a month. So I do this Asia round trip 5~6 times a year. If not by the Grace of God, How can I do this? I still under the monitoring period of my cancer. The side effects from my Chemo treatment damaged my never system to a point of no return. Which I praise our Lord to leave this reminder on my body that I need to rely on him and trust in him.


 
Wow, just when you think you have it bad, Bam! Someone else has it worse than you do. Sorry to hear about the cancer. Did you say your nervous system is shot to death? What are your symptoms? I met a Taiwanese family here in Florida. They are professors in Taiwan, and were on sabatical for a year. Love them to pieces. They were not Christians but were very interested in learning about Jesus the Christ. Lost contact with them after a couple of years


----------



## sibi

bouaboua said:


> Nothing wrong with repetition.
> 
> Our Lord use a parable of widow in Luke chapter 18:1~5 as we need to pray in diligence.


 
Yes, but he specifically said not to use repetition when praying. Then, he showed us how we should pray at Matt 6: 9. And, yes, humans need repetition in order to learn, I don't always feel it's necessary, even though we do it all the time in all areas of our life.
I'm glad that you found faith in the one who can actually do something for you. No doubt it's been an extremely vital part of your recovery.


----------



## bouaboua

I need to go to a meeting for now. I will get back to you little later. 

I think my cancer are the best blessing I can have. That reminded me how limited I'm. 

Later....


----------



## bouaboua

The symptoms I have is that the Chemo medicine damaged the nerves on my hand and feet. The feeling of my feet is like I have hot sand in my shoes all the time, just like walking on the beach in a very hot day on your bare feet. Actually now I'm kinda use to it or adjusted to it. At the time of the worse, I can even use chopstick, I'm Chinese, I use chopstick all my life, at some time during my chemo treatment, I can't even feed myself because food I pick-up from the plate will drop before I can put it in my mouth. I have no control of my finger because the nerve are damaged.

I love it. It makes me humble. Human's society, or system are educate, prepare people to be independent, we teach our child to be independent. The company require employee to be work independently, buy God want us to rely on Him, not independent from Him. 

This is what I learn from the sickness I have. What is ahead of me? What I will facing next of my life? I don't know, but one thing I do know is: It is better in His hand than mine.


----------



## bouaboua

Then about repetition. I think it is what we pray for? Who or what is the subject of our prayer? If it is God's eternal purpose, repetition will be good. I know my Lord will not give me a situation that I cannot bear. 

I still have long way to go as Christian. 

*Philippians 3:13*
Brethren, I do not count to have got possession myself; but one thing—forgetting the things behind, and stretching out to the things before,


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## LoutheRussian

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


Good morning. You're up early


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

Morning friends.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. Moon is setting behind the the hills across the valley from me, and I'm getting ready for work…sigh. 
I picked up the rescue sulcata last night. She's in poor shape from being raised free roam in a bedroom with no uv. The interim keeper for the last two years did, however, provide proper food and lighting. She's not sick, just greatly pyramided. Tonight I'll post pictures of her.


----------



## sibi

Good morning crew! I couldn't sleep much today. So, I'm checking out what everyone has to say.

Steven, you're a brave and spiritual -minded person. I like that in a person because they display wisdom. The world thinks it's wise in its own right; but, I tell you a secret: no one attains wisdom without being humbled first.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all. Moon is setting behind the the hills across the valley from me, and I'm getting ready for work…sigh.
> I picked up the rescue sulcata last night. She's in poor shape from being raised free roam in a bedroom with no uv. The interim keeper for the last two years did, however, provide proper food and lighting. She's not sick, just greatly pyramided. Tonight I'll post pictures of her.


 
Awe...I'm glad you have her Cowboy! Please take good care of her


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> In this day and age how can people not know. I mean when Mike brought Betty home that night I joined TFO and started researching what she needed.
> Even people with no computers can go to a library.



Do you mean go to a library and use a computer there? Many of us (mostly yes the older generation) do not know how to use a computer nor do we want to learn. Often they are just too much for us to learn. Face it some folks can not even read or read at such a basic level that even books are not options for them to learn from.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Do you mean go to a library and use a computer there? Many of us (mostly yes the older generation) do not know how to use a computer nor do we want to learn. Often they are just too much for us to learn. Face it some folks can not even read or read at such a basic level that even books are not options for them to learn from.


This is very true. My husband has to sometimes work with older people who have absolutely no idea how to even use the most basic of computer skills. They have difficulty wrapping. Their head around the way things work. Their computer frightens them because they understand so little about it. 
My grandpa has a Motorola razr that confuses him. He's just old enough that learning new skills is exhausting and too frustrating so he basically just makes and receives calls because the rest is foreign to him. 
A computer would just be too much. 
There are some, however, who must be more stubborn and more confident than others and they will plug away at trial and error and learn to use their tech toys. These types amuse me, and I assume I'll be one of them someday lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LolaMyLove

Elohi said:


> My grandpa has a Motorola razr that confuses him. He's just old enough that learning new skills is exhausting and too frustrating so he basically just makes and receives calls because the rest is foreign to him.
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



You just described my father-in-law to a tee. Add in the fact that he keeps it turned off all day so it doesn't waste "electricity"!


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Good morning crew! I couldn't sleep much today. So, I'm checking out what everyone has to say.
> 
> Steven, you're a brave and spiritual -minded person. I like that in a person because they display wisdom. The world thinks it's wise in its own right; but, I tell you a secret: no one attains wisdom without being humbled first.


Job 28: 28 Fear The Lord is wisdom, and to depart from evil is understanding.

This is my watch words. So my only wisdom is to fear The Lord. Good night. Time to go to bed. May we all have a blessing day.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning. Glad to see the topic is starting to shift away from last nights church service. Congrats Ken on your new rescue. And as far as the older generation and computers I fully agree that some just don't get it and some don't want to. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

I'm not religious. Used to be but I am much happier without a religion. I have kind of an odd set of beliefs that don't align with modern day religions that I'm aware of. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LoutheRussian

I was raised in church and then as an adult chose to do a year long discipleship program. During that year my eyes were opened. I read and studied the bible both old and New Testaments and was completely submersed in Christianity. After what I read and saw I firmly believe there is no god


Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

I actually believe our souls (and their energy) come from what humans call "God". I prefer not to call the place/entity we come from, God. It's more of a home. I believe there is no judgment by our home. We come here to learn lessons and progress to become closer to the divine. 
I believe we reincarnate hundreds upon hundreds of times as we progress. Earth is a hands-on classroom. I believe we choose each life before we incarnate. We choose our lives based on the goals we have as souls. I came to this way of thinking after giving up on Christian religions, religious research (without practice), and other soul based research and learning. 

Ya see, I've led the kind of life most people don't thrive thru. Half of you may not even believe the hell I've seen and endured and kept sanity intact. During a particularly rough part of my life, I wondered if it would be easier to just end my life because I hurt so badly. But I KNEW intuitively I could not give up. I couldn't. I knew I had a purpose. So I pressed on. I finally broke free and created a life separate from my past pain. During much of that time I kept my Christian faith. Years later I realized the answers I sought were within. I closed the door on religion and have been much happier. I am glad I explored and experienced the religions that I did, it was all part of the learning that brought me to where I am now. I understand the purpose of religion and don't judge the ever faithful. Although, I will admit to being disgusted by bigotry and religious driven hate and ignorance but generally speaking, religion serves a purpose in the lives of many and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that. 

I have discovered that the way I think is shared by others who have also walked away from religion, even with some who have never been very religious. But we share a knowing and a spiritual link with something much bigger than ourselves. 
So now that I'm the weirdo of the forum, how do you do today? LOL

This is a very basic description and i apologize if you find it weird as hell lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

So I practice no prayer. No rituals, no worship of any sort. I just live, love, teach, and fulfill my purpose. Such a long story in all of that. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> I actually believe our souls (and their energy) come from what humans call "God". I prefer not to call the place/entity we come from, God. It's more of a home. I believe there is no judgment by our home. We come here to learn lessons and progress to become closer to the divine.
> I believe we reincarnate hundreds upon hundreds of times as we progress. Earth is a hands-on classroom. I believe we choose each life before we incarnate. We choose our lives based on the goals we have as souls. I came to this way of thinking after giving up on Christian religions, religious research (without practice), and other soul based research and learning.
> 
> Ya see, I've led the kind of life most people don't thrive thru. Half of you may not even believe the hell I've seen and endured and kept sanity intact. During a particularly rough part of my life, I wondered if it would be easier to just end my life because I hurt so badly. But I KNEW intuitively I could not give up. I couldn't. I knew I had a purpose. So I pressed on. I finally broke free and created a life separate from my past pain. During much of that time I kept my Christian faith. Years later I realized the answers I sought were within. I closed the door on religion and have been much happier. I am glad I explored and experienced the religions that I did, it was all part of the learning that brought me to where I am now. I understand the purpose of religion and don't judge the ever faithful. Although, I will admit to being disgusted by bigotry and religious driven hate and ignorance but generally speaking, religion serves a purpose in the lives of many and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that.
> 
> I have discovered that the way I think is shared by others who have also walked away from religion, even with some who have never been very religious. But we share a knowing and a spiritual link with something much bigger than ourselves.
> So now that I'm the weirdo of the forum, how do you do today? LOL
> 
> This is a very basic description and i apologize if you find it weird as hell lol.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


100% agree with you.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I often take a very existential view on things. I'm an atheist and I think religion served it's purpose but now that science has began answering so many questions that were originally chalked up to god to continue the worship of an invisible omnipotent being is futile 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

LoutheRussian said:


> I often take a very existential view on things. I'm an atheist and I think religion served it's purpose but now that science has began answering so many questions that were originally chalked up to god to continue the worship of an invisible omnipotent being is futile
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



I can see your point but I think it'll be a long time yet before religion becomes obsolete, despite science. Religion helps the sick and the dying. It helps the lost and it can even help manage impulsive and destructive behavior is some people. It helps them stay in bounds, so to speak. 
Someone like myself may think that some of them, the ones who need help managing destructive behavior, are younger souls who lose their way and need guidance and seek solace.


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

How I is everyone's morning going?


----------



## LoutheRussian

AZtortMom said:


> How I is everyone's morning going?


I'm finishing silver sealing a roof right now it's way to hot


Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

Just LOL'ing at this crazy guy. 







Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

I was raised without religion. It just wasn't something I grew up with. My fiance, however was raised catholic, while I wavered between atheism and agnosticism. Eventually I felt "called to God" I guess...I started reading the bible, we looked around for a church we liked, we prayed together nightly, and I even made rosaries (which I actually rather enjoy for the simple actions of it, all religions aside). My life growing up was hell...and I just haven't had the best luck with things as an adult...it's been a hellish 22 years. I think I turned to God as a source of hope that there was SOMEONE out there who loved me and had the power to make things better for myself and my loved ones and people like us who struggled. When my grandmother got cancer doctors were optimistic. She responded well to her treatments and it was her fifth time battling the disease, and each battle went easier than the last. I prayed every day that she would get better and could see me walk down the aisle...this woman was a mother and my best friend. But she didn't make it. She should have but then all of a sudden she was gone. She wasn't especially old, and she should have had lots of time left. But He took her. And I just couldn't forgive Him for that. And as the months went by things got worse. My health declined, money got tight, we went hungry some days. Now I'm probably not able to bear children. I can't get out of bed on my own most days. There's testing people to make them strong, and then there's continually shitting on their lives for 22 years. If God is supposed to be loving, then my experience with Him just doesn't match up...and so I can't believe that he exists. Any positive changes that came into my life were because I decided to challenge the status quo and make a change...not divine intervention or inspiration. Ultimately, I believe we forge our own paths and our own destinies and do the best we can with the cards we're dealt. I don't believe a God has anything to do with it. I don't mind that other people are religious...I understand the peace it can bring, that there's something out there bigger than all of this. But I just cannot believe. I can't reconcile my experiences with those beliefs.


----------



## StarSapphire22

and on that cheery note, good morning!  Hope you guys are having a great tuesday.


----------



## Elohi

On health, I've not got much faith in modern medicine anymore. It's got it's amazing points but it has A LOT of failures and drs have become diagnosers and pill pushers. They are NOT healers. I have been on SOOOOO many meds and most are more trouble than they are worth. They have been unable to help me and have misdiagnosed me to the point of taking my gallbladder. It wasn't "functioning" properly but instead of coaching me on nutrition they just wanted to do surgery. I should have been advised to go on an elimination diet, cut out sugars and grains, stabilize my blood sugar and increase healthy fats. Instead they just told me it wasn't working and took it out. My heart is a very tricky issue and they absolutely have been unable to manage the arrhythmia's with medications or surgeries. I manage my health with diet and only go to the dr if I absolutely have to. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Annnnnnnnnnd I killed the chat. 
Oops. 
Come back y'all!!


Check out this lightening picture. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LolaMyLove

I'm still here, drifting in and out, been awake since 12:45am so slightly slow today.


----------



## Ashes

Beautiful pic, Monica!!! 

How's everyone? I'm missing Tiff and her smart***ness.  I'm at work, bored, about to go to lunch when the office manager gets back.


----------



## Elohi

It's lunch time here 


And that kind of gross looking dip is actually sunbutter and jelly for her plantain chips lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LolaMyLove

What a cutie!


----------



## Ashes

She is a doll. Jealous of the red hair. Lol.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay since religion is one of those very touchy subjects in here, let's end the topic for now okay?


----------



## Jacqui

What is sunbutter?


----------



## Elohi

It's like peanut butter only made with sunflower seeds. Sinfully delicious. Hahaha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> It's like peanut butter only made with sunflower seeds. Sinfully delicious. Hahaha
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Mmmm I'd like to try some of that!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> Okay since religion is one of those very touchy subjects in here, let's end the topic for now okay?


I second that. I will say though as far as religion discussions go that was a very mature and peaceful one 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> I second that. I will say though as far as religion discussions go that was a very mature and peaceful one
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Yes, extremely so.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> It's like peanut butter only made with sunflower seeds. Sinfully delicious. Hahaha
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



I can't recall what kind of nut butter I tried last year.... maybe almond? I for one was not impressed with it.


----------



## Elohi

I have one mind butter I like. The no-stir marantha. The regular marantha is not nearly as good. I couldn't eat it, I'm too picky lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

I remember now, it was cashew butter. I thought I would enjoy it because I love cashews. Didn't end up that way though.


----------



## Jacqui

Well back to the never ending weed pulling/trimming....


----------



## Elohi

I agree Luke, this was a very nice religious conversation. Different perspectives put out with kindness is the way to go. I don't think it would go too far, I think we all like and respect one another enough not to let that happen. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Well back to the never ending weed pulling/trimming....



I kind of like pulling weeds. I find it therapeutic, maybe I haven't had a big enough weed problem yet LOL 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Whoa. Apparently my backyard was a raging river last night during the rains. 

Look how the soil was carried down to the corner and filtered through the fence. 




Garden survived. 





Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah it rained all night long . My yard looked like a swamp . My red footed tortoises loved the rain . They all made mud holes .


----------



## StarSapphire22

I fell down this morning. Taylor stayed home with me. I think I scared him pretty good. As crappy as I feel, it's been nice to spend a quiet day at home with him. Our schedules are kindof opposite, so we only see each other for 2 hours or so each day normally. He is running to the store now and is going to make some ravioli and garlic bread for me for dinner. It's all boxed, but that's a pretty ambitious meal for him! Video games and Netflix together in our den, comfort food I didn't have to cook...I'm a pretty happy camper tonight.


----------



## mike taylor

Did you fall because of the rain or from your own feet get you? Because if you fell in the mud i'm going to have to laugh at you . I think thats a law somewhere . Ha ha


----------



## Ashes

Okay, hold the phone!!!!! Little Dude..... came out of his hide when I "summoned" him. Eeep! I went to get him out of his hide for his soak and just barely touched him - then I took my hand out of the hide, and he followed it.  that means nothing I'm sure, but I'm pretending he knew it was time for soak/food and wanted to come out!! Lol.


----------



## mike taylor

Your probably right . My reds will all come out of hiding when I go in thev garage . They know something good is coming .


----------



## StarSapphire22

mike taylor said:


> Did you fall because of the rain or from your own feet get you? Because if you fell in the mud i'm going to have to laugh at you . I think thats a law somewhere . Ha ha


 
No lately I've just been very dizzy/unstable/woozy most days. Doctors don't really know why. All my bloodwork has come back normally. *shrug* This morning I felt like I was gonna fall then overcorrected and fell the other way. Oops.


----------



## mike taylor

Have you had your ears checked? If you have a ear problem it will make you dizzy and woozy .


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> It's lunch time here
> View attachment 79977
> 
> And that kind of gross looking dip is actually sunbutter and jelly for her plantain chips lol.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


She is a character......That is a Disney quality expression. So Cute.


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> Good morning. Glad to see the topic is starting to shift away from last nights church service. Congrats Ken on your new rescue. And as far as the older generation and computers I fully agree that some just don't get it and some don't want to.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Sorry to quote you... this is not to you specifically. I just mean that if people really want information they could use the computer or maybe even phone a friend who is a reader or computer savvy. There is very little excuse anymore for such cases of poor husbandry. I can see maybe where they weren't 100% ir were confused but being oblivious to the point of like.. it will only grow to the size of it's tank.. Soo I am gonna keep a sulcata in a cricket carrier forever.. these days with information so readily available is not as easy to excuse.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I remember now, it was cashew butter. I thought I would enjoy it because I love cashews. Didn't end up that way though.


My favorite is maple peanut butter..... I love maple and I love peanut butter. I think maple is actually an essential mineral and maybe cranky people have a maple deficiency. I sometimes have to tell Mikey I haven't had my daily maple allotment. 
Oh... I had a good day with user acceptance testing.. it's weird but true..


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Have you had your ears checked? If you have a ear problem it will make you dizzy and woozy .


Yep. I was sick with vertigo couple time due to the half pipe in the ear and some small bone are out of place. Dr Epley maneuver cured like nothing had happened. But I think this is not your case. because it is too simple. Best wish to you to get better soon.


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Have you had your ears checked? If you have a ear problem it will make you dizzy and woozy .


You are right, I had that happen to me one time. I had this ear issue it was an infection I think but it didn't even hurt yet and I was a walking disaster. More than normal anyway.


----------



## StarSapphire22

You guys, that totally makes sense! My left ear had been crackly and feels like something is rattling around in there kinda (hard to explain)...its been going on for weeks, but I just figured I had some extra buildup or something deep in there.


----------



## mike taylor

Its call labrythitis . Have your Dr . Check for that it may help it may not .


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening all


----------



## Ashes

Evening.


----------



## Kerryann

My allergies are acting up like crazy tonight. I am having my maple allotment right now though so maybe they will calm down now. If I told you about where I currently have hives.. well you know where this is going and I think it's a violation..


----------



## mike taylor

Have you tried bee honey. It's good for people with bad allergies . Local honey helps me . It's made from local pollen and bee spit . But the spit is what makes it so tasty . Lol but really it works .


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Have you tried bee honey. It's good for people with bad allergies . Local honey helps me . It's made from local pollen and bee spit . But the spit is what makes it so tasty . Lol but really it works .


I love honey and I do use it instead of normal sugar a lot. I am allergic to food though. I am sooo itchy


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Evening all


Good evening.


----------



## Elohi

Hi there!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

Hi


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Do you mean go to a library and use a computer there? Many of us (mostly yes the older generation) do not know how to use a computer nor do we want to learn. Often they are just too much for us to learn. Face it some folks can not even read or read at such a basic level that even books are not options for them to learn from.


 
Jacqui, do you mean that these folks who don't want to learn or can't even read at an elementary level wouldn't know how to care for their children, or learn what it takes to be a good mother? I mean, there's rejecting new technology where it doesn't necessarily mean you have to learn how to use a computer to take proper care of an animal. Then, there's rejecting to learn period. Anyone, young or old, can learn to be better ay something, be it a good parent, something for work, even learning how to sew. At some point, anyone who really puts their mind to it can learn proper husbandry. If computers are not your thing, and I'm not too crazy about it myself, there's other ways to get that knowledge. I didn't know jack about caring for tortoises. I only had an aquatic turtle for 25 years, yet, I know when some behaviors are not normal. I know when an animal squeals it's not because he likes the sound of his own noise. I know when a tortoise doesn't eat for weeks that something is wrong. I call it instincts. And, this is before even looking at a computer for answers. There's really no excuse for not learning how to take care of an animal. If there is, perhaps owning one shouldn't be an option. This is my opinion; my 2 cents


----------



## bouaboua

Going to be a long day today. Working with my developing team and one outside solution house on a new project. I can see this going to be a long, long, long day. But still happy to have a job.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Jacqui, do you mean that these folks who don't want to learn or can't even read at an elementary level wouldn't know how to care for their children, or learn what it takes to be a good mother? I mean, there's rejecting new technology where it doesn't necessarily mean you have to learn how to use a computer to take proper care of an animal. Then, there's rejecting to learn period. Anyone, young or old, can learn to be better ay something, be it a good parent, something for work, even learning how to sew. At some point, anyone who really puts their mind to it can learn proper husbandry. If computers are not your thing, and I'm not too crazy about it myself, there's other ways to get that knowledge. I didn't know jack about caring for tortoises. I only had an aquatic turtle for 25 years, yet, I know when some behaviors are not normal. I know when an animal squeals it's not because he likes the sound of his own noise. I know when a tortoise doesn't eat for weeks that something is wrong. I call it instincts. And, this is before even looking at a computer for answers. There's really no excuse for not learning how to take care of an animal. If there is, perhaps owning one shouldn't be an option. This is my opinion; my 2 cents



Not saying that at all and also not saying being a parent is equal to be an animal caretaker. Raising a child is actually more simple in my opinion, because humans let their needs be known much more then a tortoise. You can look all around you and even see on TV ways to care for your child. Information for tortoise care is harder to come by and even the folks we should be able to trust to show us how to care for our animals fail us (ie Vets, zoo). Not all, but too many.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> My favorite is maple peanut butter..... I love maple and I love peanut butter. I think maple is actually an essential mineral and maybe cranky people have a maple deficiency. I sometimes have to tell Mikey I haven't had my daily maple allotment.
> Oh... I had a good day with user acceptance testing.. it's weird but true..



That does sound good, but have not saw it any where.


----------



## Jacqui

Was an interesting evening, I sat and watched four coons eating at our other house. Was interesting watching their group dynamics. Of course it also means until I get a solar powered fence up, my water turtles are not going to be able to go out into their buried hot tub. Too cold any how and they are enjoying daily outings in their wading pools, so all is not bad.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Not saying that at all and also not saying being a parent is equal to be an animal caretaker. Raising a child is actually more simple in my opinion, because humans let their needs be known much more then a tortoise. You can look all around you and even see on TV ways to care for your child. Information for tortoise care is harder to come by and even the folks we should be able to trust to show us how to care for our animals fail us (is Vets, zoo). Not all, but too many.


 
I agree, in part. I tell you, though, when I was a brand new mom, I knew squat about how to care for a newborn. I didn't find it easier to learn to be a good mom than to care for tortoises. With the age of information today, one advantage is reading various opinions about one issue. The bad thing is getting too many varying opinions which makes it difficult to know what is the right thing to do. Having said that, I'm obviously not one of those "old folks" some mentioned here that doesn't know how to use a computer. And, maybe I'm being a bit harsh, but I don't think there's any excuse for neglect, abuse, or ignorance on caring for tortoises. Unless a person is a blind zombie, or just don't care, they know when an animal is not thriving. People know when an animal isn't getting the carr they need. Ignorance is not an excuse, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Totally random fact : my husband is a well fed man.


Had a craving for Cuban so I made garlic chicken, black beans, rice and fried plantains. Happily feed man .


----------



## bouaboua

Fat, Carb and sugar...........I like it. Very well feed for sure. Very lucky guy.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning peeps that are awake


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning peeps that are awake


Good Morning and may you have a enjoyable work day.


----------



## AZtortMom

You too


----------



## Ashes

Morning everyone.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning, sitting in Dr' s office with my dad .


----------



## LolaMyLove

good morning
Bouaboua, when do you come back to San Jose?


----------



## bouaboua

littlestella said:


> good morning
> Bouaboua, when do you come back to San Jose?


At the end of month. Good Morning to you too.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Morning, sitting in Dr' s office with my dad .


Is Dad alright? Anything serious?? I hope just something routine...


----------



## LoutheRussian

Morning all


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

Again!!

Good Morning and Good Night. It;s been a very long day, a all day meeting it drained me dry. but I have to say we accomplished something. but still have long way to go. Nothing is easy but we love what we do.

Need to go to bed now even it is only 9:30 PM here, this is another sign that I'm getting old. I hope I gain wisdom.

Good day (night for me)! May everyone have a enjoyable day.


----------



## mike taylor

Just his check up . Every month I take him. Its funny how things work out . He would take me kicking and screaming to the doctors now I take him kicking and screaming .


----------



## LolaMyLove

life does come full circle...


----------



## mike taylor

Here's some pictures of the city of Houston sky line .


----------



## Jacqui

*It's Wednesday, so a fine good morning to all of you!*


----------



## Jacqui

Funny how one day our parents take on more the role of the child and the child becomes the parent... sad too.


----------



## mike taylor

Hump day! Mike, mike mike what day is it? Hump day!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Again!!
> 
> Good Morning and Good Night. It;s been a very long day, a all day meeting it drained me dry. but I have to say we accomplished something. but still have long way to go. Nothing is easy but we love what we do.
> 
> Need to go to bed now even it is only 9:30 PM here, this is another sign that I'm getting old. I hope I gain wisdom.
> 
> Good day (night for me)! May everyone have a enjoyable day.



Meetings drain the mind don't they and sometimes so much worse then others. Hope you having go0od peaceful dreams about now.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Morning Luke


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> Morning everyone.



Morning! Every time I see your name, it takes me a sec to remember your not my daughter Ash.


----------



## mike taylor

On the 20 th floor looking down . Waiting on Spider-Man to swing by .


----------



## Jacqui

This morning on my walk there was this beautiful group of wild canaries feeding along the street. As we approached they took off in this bright *yellow cloud.*


----------



## Jacqui

Mike are these shots all from the Dr's office?


----------



## LolaMyLove

There was a visitor in my yard last night. I love these guys! Baby mantises are everywhere too.


----------



## Jacqui

Mike looks out about him and sees a building and cars, I look out and see a group of four turkeys. The first one is a huge male with his tail feathers all fanned out. Then there is the small female and following her are two more males.


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> View attachment 80077
> View attachment 80078
> 
> There was a visitor in my yard last night. I love these guys! Baby mantises are everywhere too.



Those sure don't look like my mantis, they look like dragonfly to me.


----------



## Jacqui

Ooopppsss misread how you had wrote that! Sorry *blushes*


----------



## Jacqui

One year the kids brought a mantis nest into the house and then forgot all about it. Months later we had an invasion of those tiny little guys. Seemed like a zillion of them.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Mike are these shots all from the Dr's office?


Yes I'm looking out the window .


----------



## Jacqui

Several summers back, must be like almost 15 years ago, as my son and I were outside we were swarmed by an group of dragonflies. Reminded me of how I pictured a locust swarm to be. Didn't last long, but it was awesome (and a bit scary) to see how many of them there were. For me, it was one of those once in a life time things I am glad my son and I shared.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Jacqui said:


> One year the kids brought a mantis nest into the house and then forgot all about it. Months later we had an invasion of those tiny little guys. Seemed like a zillion of them.


 hahahaha thats funny! Not so cute when their in your home.


----------



## mike taylor

This is where I would fill safe in the big city . The only patch of woods I can see .


----------



## LolaMyLove

Alright, its 7am, have to wake the masses and get everyone ready for school and work. Quite time is over for now. Have fun everyone.


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> Alright, its 7am, have to wake the masses and get everyone ready for school and work. Quite time is over for now. Have fun everyone.



Hope it's great day for you and the rest of the family.


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> hahahaha thats funny! Not so cute when their in your home.



Thank goodness I found where the jar with the nest was before they all escaped. Those things were so tiny trying to catch them and get them outside without harming them was a pain. Thank goodness it was a short lived and one time only experience.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> This is where I would fill safe in the big city . The only patch of woods I can see .



Don't like the city much?


----------



## mike taylor

I like to come a look at everything . The drive as fast as I can back to the woods . There's no way I could live here but it's cool to walk around .


----------



## mike taylor

Look on the roof of this building . They put dirt and planted grass .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Look on the roof of this building . They put dirt and planted grass .


Maybe it's a rooftop tortoise enclosure?


----------



## Ashes

That'd be perfect for torts!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. What the …? 91° today? Come on Sunday!!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I might finally get to take Littlefoot outside....next week! North Dakota needs to get its act together.


----------



## tortnmutt

Yerm yerm yerm!!! All I can get him to eat now is mazuri. Ugh.


----------



## Jacqui

When I was driving semi, the first time I got to NY, I was surprised at all the roof top gardens. Something I had only read about. Some of them are really really neat.


----------



## Jacqui

tortnmutt said:


> Yerm yerm yerm!!! All I can get him to eat now is mazuri. Ugh.



Sounds like you have created a spoiled brat.


----------



## Jacqui

Our temps this week are pretty much the 60s for highs and 38-40 for the lows. Nice relief after last week with 80s and 90s.


----------



## tortnmutt

He doesn't eat otherwise... I'm still sticking to once a week. I really need all my veggies to come in so I'm not buying all this stuff he doesn't even eat.


----------



## LolaMyLove

I just ordered another female Russian this morning. LLLReptile is having a decent sale . Very excited, hubby doesn't know yet 
Called my vet so I can bring her in as soon as I get her to have her all checked out. He's not a reptile specialists but is pretty familiar with them. He knows I have torts so he has been doing research on his own. He seems very interested in learning all about them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

littlestella said:


> Called my vet so I can bring her in as soon as I get her to have her all checked out. He's not a reptile specialists but is pretty familiar with them. He knows I have torts so he has been doing research on his own. He seems very interested in learning all about them.


I figure you know what to look for but a vet is good for doing fecal smears for internals…


----------



## StarSapphire22

So, I just ate like half a pound of baby carrots. Oops.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So the new sulcata is out grazing. I forgot how sad a wimpy tortoise is. It's not like she's weak, it's just more that she's not strong, yet. I'm used to the tortoises here walking flat footed, on the pads of their feet, not on the toes of the back feet cause they are not good and strong. You know what I mean? She holds herself off the ground when she walks, but you can tell she's pushing off with her back legs instead of taking deliberate steps for locomotion. She'll get her strength here, I know, but it's just sorta sad to watch.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> So, I just ate like half a pound of baby carrots. Oops.


Seeing any better?


----------



## LolaMyLove

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I figure you know what to look for but a vet is good for doing fecal smears for internals…


Yep, but I want the fecal done right away so I can treat anything necessary before introducing her to the others. Hoping for the best, prepping for the worst, and a base line on her never hurts. I'm hoping it will be the one and only time she ever needs to see him.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Seeing any better?


 
Ha! I wish. I might turn orange though. 

I started with half of a 1 pound bag, and was just mindlessly munching...then I felt around and realized that I finished them all off!


----------



## LolaMyLove

StarSapphire22 said:


> So, I just ate like half a pound of baby carrots. Oops.


Let us know if you wake up orange.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If the fecal shows negative, I'd run another one 2-5 days later.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If the fecal shows negative, I'd run another one 2-5 days later.


But then I snuggle with my vet, so the money part is no issue for me.


----------



## LolaMyLove

yeah... I dont snuggle with mine. 
But he's only charging me $30 for the fecal which is much cheaper then anyone else in the area. The yard is plenty big enough to keep her separated for sometime if needed. I'll wait to see what the first one shows then go from there. Very excited


----------



## LolaMyLove

Off to do the Rug Rat Round Up (aka, pick my kids up from school) in the scorching heat. I melt. I dont like. Where's that button?


----------



## Ashes

I almost got scammed on craigslist for $1400. What is WRONG with people?! Are there no boundaries anymore?....  it makes me mad and sad at the same time....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> I almost got scammed on craigslist for $1400. What is WRONG with people?! Are there no boundaries anymore?....  it makes me mad and sad at the same time....


What was the scam?


----------



## Ashes

I was selling the wedding dress I purchased. I was leery from the beginning because he wasn't in town, sending me a cashiers check, blah blah blah - but he said I could cash it and wait until it cleared before I have him the dress so I thought eh, maybe. First it was for his "special ability" daughter, then the next day it was his "terminally ill" daughter, then today it was for a "life changing event" of his daughter. Anyway, today I'm supposed to get the check and he texts me saying he wrote the check for above the amount for me to give to his mover when they picked the dress up..... $1400 over the amount he was paying for my dress. So I asked who the moving company was - "a private mover" - yep, nope. I said I would do the transaction if he would wait the 6 weeks for the check to COMPLETELY clear all banks. "But I told you I would have my bank verify funds over the phone with your bank". Then I get the check and the envelope isn't in his name (which was "Steve Lee"), the check isn't in his name, the signature is printed, not written. I told him he was a scammer and I wasn't that frickin' stupid. 

What is wrong with people? Go get a job, make your own money instead of stealing others'. :/


----------



## AZtortMom

Geez! I'm glad you caught it and didn't lose any money. Piece of tort ****


----------



## bouaboua

Good afternoon or evening!

100+ chat increased since I went to bed. You guys been busy.

Where is tfnytotts (Tiff)? On vacation without visiting the forum? She went missing for couple days now. This is odd.


----------



## Ashes

bouaboua said:


> Good afternoon or evening!
> 
> 100+ chat increased since I went to bed. You guys been busy.
> 
> Where is tfnytotts (Tiff)? On vacation without visiting the forum? She went missing for couple days now. This is odd.


It is odd.... Luke and I haven't been able to reach her at all..... Was starting to worry......


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> Geez! I'm glad you caught it and didn't lose any money. Piece of tort ****


Me too! I hate people sometimes. It's awful what people do to others.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> It is odd.... Luke and I haven't been able to reach her at all..... Was starting to worry......


Can you send an email?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. This is just so not, “cool"!


Again I say, “Come on Sunday!"
I've got to jump on the mower and I burn way easy. And it's hot out there!


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Can you send an email?


Ken, I've messaged her in several places, including Facebook.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> Ken, I've messaged her in several places, including Facebook.


Dang it. That's not what any of us wanted to hear…


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. This is just so not, “cool"!
> View attachment 80129
> 
> Again I say, “Come on Sunday!"
> I've got to jump on the mower and I burn way easy. And it's hot out there!


My wife call and reported 100 F in San Jose CA.


----------



## mike taylor

Maybe Tiff lost her phone? ??? Hope she's ok . She hasn't been picking on me and I miss it . L oL Ken have you posted pictures of your new little lady tort?


----------



## bouaboua

You are funny Mike...But we miss Tiff for many reasons.


----------



## LoutheRussian

StarSapphire22 said:


> So, I just ate like half a pound of baby carrots. Oops.


My mom once are a 20 lbs box of carrots and her skin turned orange lol.


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

I miss Tiffany too.  I can't reach her and I've tried phone, Facebook, kik messenger and the forum private messenger. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Hump day! Mike, mike mike what day is it? Hump day!


Ohhhhh I might have to use that


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> My mom once are a 20 lbs box of carrots and her skin turned orange lol.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


When i was a baby I liked the carrots the most ... well my mom had to feed me less for the same reason


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Look on the roof of this building . They put dirt and planted grass .


If you look at the engineering behind that it's pretty smart. It acts as insulation and you can grow food. There is more but I have forgotten it. I met with this professor at U of M who told me about about the way they are engineering buildings to be green in ways like that.
I could live in the city. I'd love to never be stuck in traffic and have my legs carry me everywhere. I'd love to be able to stop and walk by a shop on the way home, grab a new outfit, and continue walking. I hate traffic so much but when we were out east it reminded me that when I was younger I loved the months I lived in cities.


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> I was selling the wedding dress I purchased. I was leery from the beginning because he wasn't in town, sending me a cashiers check, blah blah blah - but he said I could cash it and wait until it cleared before I have him the dress so I thought eh, maybe. First it was for his "special ability" daughter, then the next day it was his "terminally ill" daughter, then today it was for a "life changing event" of his daughter. Anyway, today I'm supposed to get the check and he texts me saying he wrote the check for above the amount for me to give to his mover when they picked the dress up..... $1400 over the amount he was paying for my dress. So I asked who the moving company was - "a private mover" - yep, nope. I said I would do the transaction if he would wait the 6 weeks for the check to COMPLETELY clear all banks. "But I told you I would have my bank verify funds over the phone with your bank". Then I get the check and the envelope isn't in his name (which was "Steve Lee"), the check isn't in his name, the signature is printed, not written. I told him he was a scammer and I wasn't that frickin' stupid.
> 
> What is wrong with people? Go get a job, make your own money instead of stealing others'. :/



Trust no one............... well until they pay you... then you can trust them but until then they are a stranger.. stranger danger....


----------



## mike taylor

HEY! TIFF! WHERE ARE YOU! WE MISS YOU! DO YOU HEAR ME SCREAMING!!?


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> HEY! TIFF! WHERE ARE YOU! WE MISS YOU! DO YOU HEAR ME SCREAMING!!?


COME-ON TIFF. WE ALL SCRAM FOR YOU. WE HAVE ICE-CREAM (FROM MIKE) AND COOKIE (FROM LUKE) READY FOR YOU.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

</3


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> </3
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I kinda feel ya, dude....


----------



## mike taylor

No news Ashley? Thats not like tiffany to not talk .


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> No news Ashley? Thats not like tiffany to not talk .


Nope. I don't get it..... I don't know what happened...... We talked every day and I haven't heard from her for days....


----------



## mike taylor

Does she have a hom e nunber someone can call?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Speaking of ice cream, I am going through withdrawals. I haven't had ANY ice cream in days! The horror!

Tiff, can you tell we miss you? Come back!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hey everyone. Tiffany sent me a quick message, she's alright bit didn't have time to talk. She told me not to worry that she's fine. So yay she's ok but boo she can't talk. That's all the info I have for now.


Luke&Lou


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> Hey everyone. Tiffany sent me a quick message, she's alright bit didn't have time to talk. She told me not to worry that she's fine. So yay she's ok but boo she can't talk. That's all the info I have for now.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Good news on Tiff.
Mike my shenanigans failed. My Mike apparently hates that commercial.
Lastly I just googled toads and my toad that lives on my front porch, may be the same toad who has lived on the porch for the past five years.
He's my outdoor pet. Last summer I was walking and he attacked my foot like a ninja out of my day lilies. Then he looked at me like I had angered him, which is toads general look. He's sitting on my seedling lettuce right now and Mike says he's angry with me because he normally leaves in the tropical hibiscus but I haven't brought it out yet.


----------



## mike taylor

Them frogs are funny . I had one living on my deck but haven't seen him in a year or so . I do have a Grays tree frog living in my red foot enclosure . Glad Tiffany is ok . Know I want to know what's up why she no talk? Humm?


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Them frogs are funny . I had one living on my deck but haven't seen him in a year or so . I do have a Grays tree frog living in my red foot enclosure . Glad Tiffany is ok . Know I want to know what's up why she no talk? Humm?


I think we all want to know.... It may be weird, but we are a kinda family on here.... And when one's missing, it's not just dismissed.... Okay, Tiff?!


----------



## mike taylor

Thats what I'm screaming . She's a little sister I never had . There's a hole in the forum without her . Don't ever pull something like this Ashley . Ha ha I hope she fills bad for making us all sad . LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's your picture Mike and all.


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Thats what I'm screaming . She's a little sister I never had . There's a hole in the forum without her . Don't ever pull something like this Ashley . Ha ha I hope she fills bad for making us all sad . LOL


There is a hole!!! And if I disappear, take that as a bad sign and contact the fiancé. lol. I have more friends in here than in real life - real life friends are too busy for me....  lol. Wait, am I like a little sister then, too?! Aww...


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's your picture Mike and all.
> View attachment 80142


Is that the rescue??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> Is that the rescue??


Yes. Flat plastron but mounting my females and full out pursuit of the females. We'll see…


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ashes said:


> There is a hole!!! And if I disappear, take that as a bad sign and contact the fiancé. lol. I have more friends in here than in real life - real life friends are too busy for me....  lol. Wait, am I like a little sister then, too?! Aww...


I know what you mean. Here at the beach I don't have any friends. Maybe Anna is but I dunno if she thinks so. When I go back to my moms I try to see my "friends" but no one wants to see me it seems. Even my Best friend that I've known for 21 years never comes around. I suspect that has something to do with his wife. I only see my Panda and her family. Her two daughters are the sweetest things I consider them my nieces. Panda is more family than friend. When I was first quitting my drug use she would put her kids to bed let her husband take over and come sit with me and talk and watch movies until two in the morning just to make sure that if I ever got cravings or the desire to use in oils tell her and talk it out instead of relapsing. Now if that isn't a friend who loves me I don't know what is.


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

She did that every single night for a month or two 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

That's not a friend, that's an amazing wonderful awesome fantastic kick-*** dear dear hold on to her tightly friend....  I don't have anyone like that here.... People get busy with their own lives and forget about everything else.... Makes me sad but.... whaddya do?....


----------



## mike taylor

That's a friend bro . Yes Ashley your a little sister to . Ken it looks like he has Stonehenge on his back . But with your help he will look a lot better . How big is he?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> That's a friend bro . Yes Ashley your a little sister to . Ken it looks like he has Stonehenge on his back . But with your help he will look a lot better . How big is he?


Guessing 15 lbs. or so.


----------



## mike taylor

That leaves room for new growth so thats a good thing on his side .


----------



## sibi

bouaboua said:


> You are funny Mike...But we miss Tiff for many reasons.


 
Well, we'll just need to put out a 'Tiff Alert." She's probably involved with something big and hasn't been able to touch base. Give her til the end of the week. She'll chime in.


----------



## dmmj




----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm lonely. So lonely. I don't know why people say they will call me later or stop by when they actually have no intention of doing so. And being the fool I am I always believe they will. Probably just makes me look stupid that I wait for them 


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

I'm in the same way with you. I will be waiting and waiting and waiting. Them I'm thinking is I'm doing some thing wrong? Or doubt myself if I hear it or understand it wrong.


----------



## bouaboua

Once I was trying to purchase a torts from a ad and I send mail, text, and PM to him. I got the reply say he was busy and will get back to me. I wait it, for two weeks. Then he reply. I'm not even want to talk to him ever because some people just do not have any common courtesy.

It is not you been stupid, it is other person.


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> It is not you been stupid, it is other person.


I still feel stupid for believing them time and again. I just wish they would tell me they don't want to talk or come over and not lie to me about it.


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

If the person are not calling you back is your girlfriend.......That will be a different case.......Did you do something wrong???

LOL


----------



## bouaboua

It is different world. Specially in the business world.

I'm old enough to say that. I don't want to say I seen them all but lately, honesty and loyalty are not worth much. 

SAD! ! !


----------



## LoutheRussian

Haha I don't have a girlfriend so that's not it. Supposedly they are a friend but apparently not a very
Good one


Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Thursday


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Thursday


Happy Thursday back to you. May you have joyful day! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

You too  I think Luke is sleeping


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


>


That would be hilarious.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> It is different world. Specially in the business world.
> 
> I'm old enough to say that. I don't want to say I seen them all but lately, honesty and loyalty are not worth much.
> 
> SAD! ! !


SO AGREED!!!
ps I am cranky because I have been up since 3 am and I still have to work all day and it will be an ugly day.


----------



## Kerryann

Here's my dilemma for the morning:
I am a bad tort mom. I forgot to stop at whole foods on the way home and get more tort food. I have plenty of lettuce out on the front porch but toad is sitting in it and will be angry if I go grab a couple handfulls of his home I am sure. It's raining out so walking out to the path to pick dandelion greens doesn't sound fun. 
I know what's gonna happen here. I am gonna walk outside like toad move over, look into his eyes and be off to the path.


----------



## Kerryann

I found a recipe for no flour peanut butter cookies. I may try these tonight. They will have maple in them though. 


1 cup sugar
1 cup natural peanut butter
1 large egg


Cooking instructions


1) Preheat oven to 375 degrees F 
2) Mix all three ingredients 
3) Scoop out the dough and roll it into one inch balls
4) Place on prepared cookie sheet 2 inches apart
5) Use a flat bottomed cup to somewhat flatten each dough ball out or press flat with a fork 
6) Cook for exactly 9 minutes
7) Once removed from the oven, let the cookies cool for a few minutes before placing them on a cooling rack
8) Recipe should yield about 36 cookies
*Best to eat after they cool (they are firmer)


I got that off the website I use to track my daily calorie intake.
Lastly, this is important if you buy store bought organic lettuces like me, Mike saw a thing on facebook that if you put a lettuce butt in a cup of water you can regrow the lettuce. We have a little lettuce farm going in my indoor hydroponics area. It is even working on a radicchio butt which is super expensive organic (like 4.99 a lb but it's Hen's favorite). The lettuces will grow roots and then I can transplant them to soil. He has one that is like half an adult size of green leaf and the other ones have sprouts of new leaf growth all coming up on them. 
I am off to get ready for work now


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm up. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm just really pissed off and didn't think you all needed to be a part of my crap


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

We don't mind...At lest I don't. 7:30 PM, I still working no dinner yet.


----------



## LoutheRussian

4:45 am. Still haven't slept. No point in return gotta go to work in a couple hours. I might go clam digging at 6


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

You know how we were talking about people saying they'll come by and then don't. Well that just happened. Someone asked to come over around three said they were in my Parking lot coming up then said the call in a minute and never called or came up. Why do people treat me this way all the time? What did I do to deserve such poor treatment. It makes me wanna cry. I feel so pathetic like I really have no worth or use to anyone. I'm used like a doormat and tossed aside like garbage. It's years of people doing this to me that I have no self esteem and live in constant depression. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> You know how we were talking about people saying they'll come by and then don't. Well that just happened. Someone asked to come over around three said they were in my Parking lot coming up then said the call in a minute and never called or came up. Why do people treat me this way all the time? What did I do to deserve such poor treatment. It makes me wanna cry. I feel so pathetic like I really have no worth or use to anyone. I'm used like a doormat and tossed aside like garbage. It's years of people doing this to me that I have no self esteem and live in constant depression.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


People suck, that's why. I have the same kinda "friends." It's also why I stopped asking people over or at least stopped expecting them to actually show up... 

Morning all!


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> You know how we were talking about people saying they'll come by and then don't. Well that just happened. Someone asked to come over around three said they were in my Parking lot coming up then said the call in a minute and never called or came up. Why do people treat me this way all the time? What did I do to deserve such poor treatment. It makes me wanna cry. I feel so pathetic like I really have no worth or use to anyone. I'm used like a doormat and tossed aside like garbage. It's years of people doing this to me that I have no self esteem and live in constant depression.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


You should never feel that way Luke. I'm sorry for my language and I really don't like call people names. If you need the definition of bastard: those are it.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Speaking of ice cream, I am going through withdrawals. I haven't had ANY ice cream in days! The horror!
> 
> Tiff, can you tell we miss you? Come back!



After a couple of days of craving ice cream, I broke down and got a cone yesterday when I was in town.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Thursday



Right back atcha!


----------



## Jacqui

Luke sorry about the folks who never actually show up. Guess perhaps I am glad I don't have many folks who would even suggest showing up at my door.


----------



## Jacqui

It looks like it is going to be a nice day here, a bit on the cool side, but nice. We had an early morning light rain or perhaps just a super heavy dew.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Ms. Jacqui.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Good morning everyone! Its going to be a hot one again today, then a 20 degree drop by Sat. fingers crossed. Last night my daughter performed in her 1st grade play. She played flower #3 . Anyway the play was about a garden and upset flowers with their gardener (keeper) because the weeds were taking over. There were about 40 kids all dressed as dandelions signing songs, it was really cute. The weeds all broke out in a rap song singing "Weeds Rule, say what, Weeds Rule!"... I was laughing and kept picturing a giant tort walking across the stage eatings all the dandelions.
OK you may have had to be there... but I liked it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sounds funny. 
So concerning the new sulcata here at the ranch, I'm not sure if you can see the marginal scutes clear enough, but they curve down not up. If this trend were to continue, the head opening will become obstructed. Anyone have experience with similar bad growth patterns? I'm thinking now that it's in a proper care environment this growth patter will stop, but I'd like some input. Thanks folks. 
And while we were all seeing Tiffany missing, Monica stopped coming around! Come on people. Didn't we all agree this is poor form for treating your family?


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sounds funny.
> So concerning the new sulcata here at the ranch, I'm not sure if you can see the marginal scutes clear enough, but they curve down not up. If this trend were to continue, the head opening will become obstructed. Anyone have experience with similar bad growth patterns? I'm thinking now that it's in a proper care environment this growth patter will stop, but I'd like some input. Thanks folks.
> And while we were all seeing Tiffany missing, Monica stopped coming around! Come on people. Didn't we all agree this is poor form for treating your family?


You're right! I see her on Facebook so I didn't even think about her disappearing from here.... Oh, Monica! Where art thou?!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For those of us that don't do, “The Facebook" ask her to post a hello, ok?


----------



## Ashes

will do!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> will do!


Thanks Ashley, you're the bomb…


----------



## bouaboua

I don't have Facebook too. Am I "out"? 

Pretty much so, Right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> I don't have Facebook too. Am I "out"?
> 
> Pretty much so, Right?


I don't have it, and for the most part, I'm fine with that…


----------



## bouaboua

I don't have Facebook too. Am I "out"? 

Pretty much so, Right?


----------



## sibi

dmmj said:


>


 
Hahahah...now, that's the David I know. I'm gonna start saying that especially when I go into a supermarket or retail store


----------



## bouaboua

For some people, Facebook are just like a leash. Jerking and controlling them all day long.


----------



## Ashes

bouaboua said:


> For some people, Facebook are just like a leash. Jerking and controlling them all day long.


People air so much of their dirty laundry on there.... It's kind of like.... taking all the mysteriousness out of people..... I don't want to know every detail of everyone's life... Or the people the update every 5 minutes?... Ugh. I post maybe once a week. Maybe.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For those of us that don't do, “The Facebook" ask her to post a hello, ok?



I'm here!
Thanks Ashely. 
Sorry y'all, been battling some ache and pains and playing with the kiddos. 
I'm sitting here being entertained by little bitty. She is quite the comedian. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I'm on fb quite a bit because that is where I keep record of the things my kids say and do. Pictures and videos I take, I post for family and friends. It's my live scrapbook. 
I'm sure some people hide me from their feed because they get tired of it always being about my kids but that's fine, I hide people who are overly negative or annoying too. Haha. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## sibi

Kerryann said:


> I found a recipe for no flour peanut butter cookies. I may try these tonight. They will have maple in them though.
> 
> 
> 1 cup sugar
> 1 cup natural peanut butter
> 1 large egg
> 
> 
> Cooking instructions
> 
> 
> 1) Preheat oven to 375 degrees F
> 2) Mix all three ingredients
> 3) Scoop out the dough and roll it into one inch balls
> 4) Place on prepared cookie sheet 2 inches apart
> 5) Use a flat bottomed cup to somewhat flatten each dough ball out or press flat with a fork
> 6) Cook for exactly 9 minutes
> 7) Once removed from the oven, let the cookies cool for a few minutes before placing them on a cooling rack
> 8) Recipe should yield about 36 cookies
> *Best to eat after they cool (they are firmer)
> 
> 
> I got that off the website I use to track my daily calorie intake.
> Lastly, this is important if you buy store bought organic lettuces like me, Mike saw a thing on facebook that if you put a lettuce butt in a cup of water you can regrow the lettuce. We have a little lettuce farm going in my indoor hydroponics area. It is even working on a radicchio butt which is super expensive organic (like 4.99 a lb but it's Hen's favorite). The lettuces will grow roots and then I can transplant them to soil. He has one that is like half an adult size of green leaf and the other ones have sprouts of new leaf growth all coming up on them.
> I am off to get ready for work now


 
Thanks Karryann. I'll go the butt soak and see what happens


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> People air so much of their dirty laundry on there.... It's kind of like.... taking all the mysteriousness out of people..... I don't want to know every detail of everyone's life... Or the people the update every 5 minutes?... Ugh. I post maybe once a week. Maybe.


You pretty much "out" too....LOL. I like to talk to my kids instead of Facebooking them. Friends too. So maybe I'm really old.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thanks for checking in with your extended family. Ideally, I don't fill the roll as the “Creepy Uncle with all the tortoises". 
Did you see my most recent sulcata rescue? The young man that transported this one down to me has a maybe 4-5 year old daughter and she started calling it “Boulder" so this shall be the name I'll go with.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Elohi!

Your little girl are so much fun I can tell.


----------



## Elohi

It's not a whole lot different than this forum, except you pick and chose who your friends are and what they see and what you see of theirs. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> So maybe I'm really old.


No maybe for me! LOL


----------



## Ashes

bouaboua said:


> You pretty much "out" too....LOL. I like to talk to my kids instead of Facebooking them. Friends too. So maybe I'm really old.


Haha Monica is right - it is a good place to "scrapbook" moments. I just get tired of the people who constantly whine, b****, complain, put people down or make fun of others, etc. I cut my friends list in half to get rid of some of the negativity. It's mostly family and close friends only now. Muuuuuuch better. 

Welcome back, Monica!!


----------



## Elohi

See, some of you I'd like to share more stuff with but I don't want to use my main YouTube channel on the forum because of the lack of privacy. On fb I only share with people I want to share with. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## sibi

For all you early birds, Good Morning! I can't believe how early some of you guys get up! I mean, those who live on the west coast, there's a three hour difference. So when I read some posts at 1 am or 2, some are posting the "Good morning" before I've gone to bed. I feel like I'm living half around the world


----------



## Elohi

I can still share pictures here but videos I can't without using my YouTube or linking to fb which is private so that's pointless if you don't have fb lol. 

Ashley can attest to the fact that I kind of talk about my kids a lot. Hahahaha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Has anyone ever seen Lewis Black's Facebook routine? If not, I'm sure you can find it on the Internet machine. He explains to a T why I don't do The Facebook.


----------



## bouaboua

Okay, time to sign-off on this Thursday night here in China. Alone in my apartment working on a Power Point presentation and chat here at the same time. That relaxed me and sometime spark some great ideas. 

99 Everyone and may you all have joyful day.


----------



## Elohi

I also have an ad blocker so fb is nice and clean. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Okay, time to sign-off on this Thursday night here in China. Alone in my apartment working on a Power Point presentation and chat here at the same time. That relaxed me and sometime spark some great ideas.
> 
> 99 Everyone and may you all have joyful day.


Goodnight! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Night bouaboua!


----------



## Elohi

My girls played in bubbles yesterday after my big kids were home from school. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## sibi

Am I invisible, or what? Since my Good morning to you all, no one even acknowledged my posts. How about it Cowboy, Steven (who just turned in), Kerryann. Btw, where's Jacqui?


----------



## Elohi

Good morning sibi 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

The decks on my building failed an inspection so they're being torn down. My apartment is that like half-basement kinda level, so I don't give a crap...but I DO care that the construction crews start at quarter to 7 for the last two days. I am TIRED. Stop with the banging and pounding and hammering and grinding and clanging and booming. PLEEEEEEASE.


----------



## Elohi

Oh man that would suck star. 
I live in a neighborhood that is still being built and the construction noise can be incredibly annoying. Thankfully my street is done. Unfortunately sometimes when they are using rock saws, the sounds radiates up into the foundation of my home and magnifies the sound. Disturbing. Lol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

sibi said:


> Am I invisible, or what? Since my Good morning to you all, no one even acknowledged my posts. How about it Cowboy, Steven (who just turned in), Kerryann. Btw, where's Jacqui?


Morning sibi! Sometimes posts gets lost. Sorry!

Jacqui will be around soon!

Goodnight Steven!


----------



## StarSapphire22

They finally stopped like 5 minutes before my alarm was supposed to go off today...and I was like, eh I can sleep another half hour and make it to the doctor on time...but of course the construction noises had my cats all riled up, so that didn't happen either. So I just layed in bed with my head under my pillow for 2.5 hours, but couldn't sleep.


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> Oh man that would suck star.
> I live in a neighborhood that is still being built and the construction noise can be incredibly annoying. Thankfully my street is done. Unfortunately sometimes when they are using rock saws, the sounds radiates up into the foundation of my home and magnifies the sound. Disturbing. Lol
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
You better have that checked out. Many times when they are building and constructing homes, it will cause cracks in the foundation of nearby homes. Even more established homes can show signs of foundational stress. If you start to see large cracks on the inside, especially running from the bottom up, look out. If there's damage to your home, you can sue them for damages and repairs. Sometimes the damage don't show right away. It may even be a year or two before visible signs are noticed, but if you make it known now that there could be physical damage to your house, at least it's documented. Then, if anything happens down the road, and it's likely that the new construction cause structural damage, you may be covered.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi? Are you still here? I like that you got my Lewis Black reference. I think you need a vacation out here. I think the four of us would get along great!
I've got to get moving outside before the heat sets in today. It's going to be around 85° today I think. 
My original female pancake is acting odd today. She is just out basking. Hopefully she is bringing eggs to term for laying! I'll have to keep checking on her.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Eggs are kinda weird if you think about it. They're just these fragile round boxes filled with goo...and a living thing MADE them inside themselves and pushed them out...and then you pretty much bake that goo like cookies and it turns into a real living thing that hulks out of it's little round box.


----------



## StarSapphire22

StarSapphire22 said:


> Eggs are kinda weird if you think about it. They're just these fragile round boxes filled with goo...and a living thing MADE them inside themselves and pushed them out...and then you pretty much bake that goo like cookies and it turns into a real living thing that hulks out of it's little round box.


 
Holy crap I am so medicated right now.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Holy crap I am so medicated right now.


Lmao!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> Lmao!!


 
I still stand by my statement. Even when I'm not drug-addled, I find eggs fascinating.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> I still stand by my statement. Even when I'm not drug-addled, I find eggs fascinating.


I find them in the refrigerator, and tasty!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I find them in the refrigerator, and tasty!


 
I'm allergic to that kind!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Well back on the roof I shall go. Thankfully it will be much cooler today


Luke&Lou


----------



## StarSapphire22

OMG OMG OMG OMG. I was just brushing my teeth and I went to drink from my rinsing cup and there was a spider in it! YUCK YUCK YUCK!!!

...Ironically, that cup has Spiderman on it.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG. I was just brushing my teeth and I went to drink from my rinsing cup and there was a spider in it! YUCK YUCK YUCK!!!
> 
> ...Ironically, that cup has Spiderman on it.



LOL that is sooooo funny!!!


----------



## LoutheRussian

StarSapphire22 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG. I was just brushing my teeth and I went to drink from my rinsing cup and there was a spider in it! YUCK YUCK YUCK!!!
> 
> ...Ironically, that cup has Spiderman on it.


Ahhhh!!! I would have yelled and thrown that cup out the window


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Am I invisible, or what? Since my Good morning to you all, no one even acknowledged my posts. How about it Cowboy, Steven (who just turned in), Kerryann. Btw, where's Jacqui?



Sibi, I was on earlier.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Ahhhh!!! I would have yelled and thrown that cup out the window
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



No doubt try to throw it through the still closed one, even.


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Ahhhh!!! I would have yelled and thrown that cup out the window
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Lol I'm with ya!!


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Sibi, I was on earlier.


Well, she missed you. He. She. I don't know Sibi's name!! Is it Sibi? Lol. Sorry Sibi!


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> Am I invisible, or what? Since my Good morning to you all, no one even acknowledged my posts. How about it Cowboy, Steven (who just turned in), Kerryann. Btw, where's Jacqui?


Morning Sibi  just got home from work and finished putting the beasts outside


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Okay, time to sign-off on this Thursday night here in China. Alone in my apartment working on a Power Point presentation and chat here at the same time. That relaxed me and sometime spark some great ideas.
> 
> 99 Everyone and may you all have joyful day.


Good nite Steve


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi? Are you still here? I like that you got my Lewis Black reference. I think you need a vacation out here. I think the four of us would get along great!
> I've got to get moving outside before the heat sets in today. It's going to be around 85° today I think.
> My original female pancake is acting odd today. She is just out basking. Hopefully she is bringing eggs to term for laying! I'll have to keep checking on her.


 
Yep, liked the Lewis Black remark. It's why I don't do Facebook. So, had you PC ever laid eggs? I guess if she had, I'd know about it. Good to hear from you


----------



## sibi

Ashes said:


> Well, she missed you. He. She. I don't know Sibi's name!! Is it Sibi? Lol. Sorry Sibi!


 That's ok. It's Sylvia and I'm a she, and it's sibi as in, a three year old trying to pronounce Sylvia, but it comes out as sibi


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No eggs yet from the pancakes. Russian and sulcata, sure, but no pancake.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got to head back out to the barn. Took a fast pizza break. I get no real reception at the barn, I pug my phone into the radio and crank it up. I'm sure my neighbors enjoy my Hank, Bob Wills, and modern performers the play like the old ones. See you later folks…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If anyone can access free music, check out “Jamey Johnson-In Color" it's a great song.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, Luke you need to start doing what makes Luke happy . If its sitting on the beach and wrighting then so be it . If you have to shut people out to be happy do so . Stop being there for people who drop you they aren't your friends anyway . If you do what makes you happy thats all that really matters . Life is to short .


----------



## mike taylor

Yes, cowboy that is an awesome song . I like the album.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Yes, cowboy that is an awesome song . I like the album.


It's the only song of his I know. Heck, I chock up 'bout everytime I sing it…don't tell anyone though, most think its part of the routine.


----------



## LoutheRussian

It's Kristin's (Tortnmutt) birthday


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

sibi said:


> That's ok. It's Sylvia and I'm a she, and it's sibi as in, a three year old trying to pronounce Sylvia, but it comes out as sibi


Ha! Love it. Hello Sylvia!


----------



## Ashes

NOOOOOOOO!!!!! It's hailing on my car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> That's ok. It's Sylvia and I'm a she, and it's sibi as in, a three year old trying to pronounce Sylvia, but it comes out as sibi



I have always loved the name Sibi.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!!! It's hailing on my car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Do I see a dimpled car in your future?


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> It's Kristin's (Tortnmutt) birthday
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



*Happy birthday!*


----------



## Jacqui

Before I started working on my mowing today, I decided to fill the gas tank up. Saw this tick crawling on the mower and decided to be cruel and kill it via the gas. Thinking now that putting it into the mower's gas tank may not have been a good idea.

Are the ticks bad every where else or just here?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I haven't seen ticks in a long time…well, ever since I stopped using deer bedding sights for naps.


----------



## Ashes

Ticks are awful here! They give me the heebie jeebies..... We actually just got a new tick disease screening at work and have found dogs positive for multiple tick diseases... :/


----------



## Jacqui

The last couple of years they have been really bad here. I think I have had about 10 of them so far this year on me. One of the cats also picks them up and she has had about eight at this point. So far, I have not found any on the other dogs and cats.


----------



## Jacqui

... and yes Ken, I did do a chuckle about using deer nesting sites.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If there's lots of ticks, wouldn't that be a good year for ticks? Like a bad salmon year is when there aren't many, and a good one is when there's a lot.


----------



## Jacqui

Last year, when ever I would work on my garden, I could sit back and usually see one headed for me any time I was sitting there pulling the weeds. One reason I have not started working in my garden yet.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If there's lots of ticks, wouldn't that be a good year for ticks? Like a bad salmon year is when there aren't many, and a good one is when there's a lot.



My way of thinking it's all in if it's something you want to see or not to see, as to if it is good or bad.


----------



## Jacqui

Darn, they just dropped tonight's temp down to being just 33.  Means I will have to be tucking some plants under their blankies tonight.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui,
Do you have many oak trees in the immediate area? One thing I was taught growing up is that ticks like the ground cover of oak leaf litter. I think it's because deer life to eat acorns and so the ticks fall from the deer.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I knew asking for help I the forum was a terrible plan. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

I know they are trying to help and I heed all advice since I know nothing but I can see how some people feel put off as pushed away when they ask for advice


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> I know they are trying to help and I heed all advice since I know nothing but I can see how some people feel put off as pushed away when they ask for advice
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


What was the thread?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Clicking noise thread?


----------



## Elohi

This is too cute not to share. 
One of my little bitty's quotes of the day. I posted this on fb but will paste it here for you all as well. 

"Mama, let's go to Egypt and see the pyramids. A little pyramid for me and great big pyramid for you. And we can ride camels and fly on an airplane together because we are best friends."

Alllllllllllrighty then. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## dmmj

I love chuck.


----------



## Ashes

Awwwww. Can I go too?


----------



## Ashes

dmmj said:


> I love chuck.


Hahahahaha! I hate those Chuck Norris things but that one actually made me laugh!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Good afternoon. 

Wake up to a 99% humidity and a 95 degrees morning.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> I have always loved the name Sibi.


 
Then you would've really loved the tiny tots that called it out all the time  Even I couldn't pronounce that grown-up name. There should've been a rule against naming a baby girl such an old fuddy name like Sylvia.


----------



## AZtortMom

LoutheRussian said:


> I know they are trying to help and I heed all advice since I know nothing but I can see how some people feel put off as pushed away when they ask for advice
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I couldn't find it..


----------



## bouaboua

It is "Closed Chamber" day here.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> It is "Closed Chamber" day here.


It sounds like it  you don't need a heat lamp with those temps


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Luke sorry about the folks who never actually show up. Guess perhaps I am glad I don't have many folks who would even suggest showing up at my door.


I agree.. there are few who are really friends the rest are just acquaintances.


----------



## mike taylor

Happy to see you back Elohi . I guess im going to have to get myself a facebook . NOT ! ha ha I have a hard enough time keeping up with the forum . No Tiffany today? ? I hope everything is ok in her world .


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If anyone can access free music, check out “Jamey Johnson-In Color" it's a great song.


Hey check out mowing down the roses . Its funny .


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui,
> Do you have many oak trees in the immediate area? One thing I was taught growing up is that ticks like the ground cover of oak leaf litter. I think it's because deer life to eat acorns and so the ticks fall from the deer.



Actually no oak trees.


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> People air so much of their dirty laundry on there.... It's kind of like.... taking all the mysteriousness out of people..... I don't want to know every detail of everyone's life... Or the people the update every 5 minutes?... Ugh. I post maybe once a week. Maybe.


I had one friend who I didn't realize did that until I moved them to close friend status and got notified every time they made an update. 
Facebook can't leash me. I can go days head down in my work before coming up for air. I love my twitter though... I get most of my news there.. which is true.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Thanks Karryann. I'll go the butt soak and see what happens


I forgot about these eek


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> It sounds like it  you don't need a heat lamp with those temps


Yeah! ! ! 

Don't know who turned on the humidifier too.....


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Am I invisible, or what? Since my Good morning to you all, no one even acknowledged my posts. How about it Cowboy, Steven (who just turned in), Kerryann. Btw, where's Jacqui?


I had just gone up to scrub myself for the office when I you came on..


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> Ahhhh!!! I would have yelled and thrown that cup out the window
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


x2 for sure..


----------



## Kerryann

Guess who has the components to make the pretzel necklaces required for beerfest?


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Guess who has the components to make the pretzel necklaces required for beerfest?



How many guesses do I get?


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Will there be dead cow to go with the beer?


----------



## Jacqui

It's pretty bad, here I am parked in the middle of nowhere and I get a cat walking up to my truck.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> How many guesses do I get?


Only as many fingers and toes you have


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Will there be dead cow to go with the beer?


There are food cart for those people who eat off food carts  I am sure there will be assorted dead animals on those carts.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> It's pretty bad, here I am parked in the middle of nowhere and I get a cat walking up to my truck.


Cat whisperer


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> It's pretty bad, here I am parked in the middle of nowhere and I get a cat walking up to my truck.


Where you try to go? Color of the cat?? Not Black I hope...


----------



## StarSapphire22

Black kitties are loveable too!


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> Black kitties are loveable too!


So cute


----------



## bouaboua

You're right! ! !


----------



## dmmj




----------



## Kerryann

My beer fest wonder twin and I have coordinated outfits.


----------



## Ashes

I'm just so excited right now!!!! So my wedding is next March.... I already have the dress, ceremony site, reception site, hair stylist, DJ, and I got my wedding ring today!!!! Not to mention my friend who is amazing at photography is going to do my wedding at my budget amount, HALF what she usually charges. OMG I'm just super ecstatic!!!! Had to share. Thanks for listening! Well, reading... Lol.


----------



## Ashes

dmmj said:


>


Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## Elohi

I just chopped my hair off and am highlighting it now. What a massive pain in the a**. Times like this I don't dig being a chick. I refuse to pay absurd amounts of money to have it done yet I loathe doing it myself. But here I sit, waiting on my highlights to lighten. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I cut this mess off. No more hippie hair. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Haha! It's freeing isn't it?


----------



## Elohi

New hurr. My DIY LOL. 






Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've, needless to say, never taken a picture of myself. That's good…


----------



## StarSapphire22

ooooooh I like your phone case! Looks like scutes lol!

I can't diy my own hair. It always turns out badly. I'm impressed!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've, needless to say, never taken a picture of myself. That's good…


That reads different than I heard it in my brain...


----------



## Elohi

It's so nice not to sleep on a ponytail, bun, or have to pick up and flip my hair with me with I turn from one side to the other while trying to get to sleep. Freedom!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I'm half asleep, laying comfortably, no hair problems lololol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Goodnight friends. Goodnight cowboy. Did you officially name the new Sulcata, boulder?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Goodnight friends. Goodnight cowboy. Did you officially name the new Sulcata, boulder?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Yes, she is Boulder. So for everyone else still awake and wanting to fill their mind with mindless bits of information, here is one of those fun reads I come up with. 

http://www.nature.com/news/why-an-octopus-never-gets-tangled-1.15204


----------



## bouaboua

Interesting read.....

I like served octopus.  .............with garlic.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Interesting read.....
> 
> I like served octopus.  .............with garlic.


Some how I think I knew that. LOL


----------



## bouaboua

That is the only way I like to encounter with octopus.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's another good read. I'm posting here because I seem to no longer have enough permission to post in the news area. 

http://www.bbc.com/news/science-env...=rss&ns_source=PublicRSS20-sa?partner=skygrid


----------



## bouaboua

Another fine read.

It is similar like salmon fish.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  it seems pretty quiet on the forum


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> It's so nice not to sleep on a ponytail, bun, or have to pick up and flip my hair with me with I turn from one side to the other while trying to get to sleep. Freedom!!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I like your new hair cut


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  it seems pretty quiet on the forum


You are the official EARLY BIRD of the forum...hahaha


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> New hurr. My DIY LOL.
> View attachment 80286
> 
> View attachment 80287
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


It looks great. 
When I try to even trim my own hair it ends up looking like a drunk cut it so I am very impressed.

I am getting ready to go in and get my new crown. I am dilly dallying down here on my pc though instead of getting up into the shower where I should be .


----------



## Ashes

Looks good Monica! Thank goodness my friend owns a salon or my hair would be awful... Lol.

Morning all!


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> There are food cart for those people who eat off food carts  I am sure there will be assorted dead animals on those carts.



As in what we call Roach coaches? Actually some of those have some really awesome food. I use to look forward to checking them out (especially in CA).


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Where you try to go? Color of the cat?? Not Black I hope...



Yes, he was black.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Black kitties are loveable too!



Very much so.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> I'm just so excited right now!!!! So my wedding is next March.... I already have the dress, ceremony site, reception site, hair stylist, DJ, and I got my wedding ring today!!!! Not to mention my friend who is amazing at photography is going to do my wedding at my budget amount, HALF what she usually charges. OMG I'm just super ecstatic!!!! Had to share. Thanks for listening! Well, reading... Lol.



Sounds like it is coming together very well.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Monica your hair looks great. I can color my own hair but cutting it is a whole different story. 
Anyways good morning all. The good news is my new female should be here today, although I never got a shipping confirmation so I have to call first thing after dropping the kids off. 
The bad news is I woke up with a massive headache.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

littlestella said:


> Monica your hair looks great. I can color my own hair but cutting it is a whole different story.
> Anyways good morning all. The good news is my new female should be here today, although I never got a shipping confirmation so I have to call first thing after dropping the kids off.
> The bad news is I woke up with a massive headache.


New tortoise good. Massive headache bad. Sorry.


----------



## Elohi

Hanks for the compliments everyone. 

I'm sorry you woke up with a headache. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I take little bitty to the Dr today to start digging I to what's going on. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LolaMyLove

I think I sleep clinching my jaws. Happens a lot.



Headache cure


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> You are the official EARLY BIRD of the forum...hahaha


Trust me it's not by choice  I'm always surprised when my alarm goes off  it even wakes up my poor torts


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> Monica your hair looks great. I can color my own hair but cutting it is a whole different story.
> Anyways good morning all. The good news is my new female should be here today, although I never got a shipping confirmation so I have to call first thing after dropping the kids off.
> The bad news is I woke up with a massive headache.



Russian?


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I take little bitty to the Dr today to start digging I to what's going on.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



*fingers crossed* that they find out something


----------



## LolaMyLove

Jacqui said:


> Russian?


Yep. Very excited. My daughter wrote a list last night of names from a-z.


----------



## Jacqui

Lol. Where is she coming from?


----------



## LolaMyLove

LLLReptile, so San Diego I think. I just called and got the tracking info. Shows out for delivery before 10:30am. 

Random note: Just walked outside to hear my neighbor two doors down sitting in his hot tub blasting Marvin Gay's Sexual Healing. It's his Friday ritiual and I find it amusing.


----------



## AZtortMom

What do you guys suggest I do with these?? The city of Phoenix decided it was ok to put these on my front lawn while they work on the street. Isn't possession 9/10th of the law??


----------



## StarSapphire22

So I went to the doctor yesterday and he checked out my ears...nothing LOOKED especially alarming, I didn't have any symptoms of an infection, and with all the antibiotics I've been on lately he doubted I had anything like that. My left eardrum looked a little "dull" he said, but other than that, he was pretty perplexed. I have some anti-nausea/anti-dizzyness pills that he wants me on for a couple weeks. If I'm not better by then he wants me to see an ENT. The good news is these pills really help with my symptoms! The bad news us that they knock me unconscious. I took the pills and a couple hours later decided I needed a quick nap...that nap lasted four hours! Within 2 hours of that nap, I couldn't keep my eyes open any more and slept another two hours! 3 hours after I woke up from that nap, I went to bed 2 hours early, and I just woke up at noon!  That's about 10 extra hours of sleep...18 hours total since I took that pill. And I slept like the dead. Not sure if these pills are worth it!


----------



## AZtortMom

Holy moly! That's some serious sleep!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I KNOW! I am like SUPER awake right now!

The pills are only needed when I am symptomatic, so I will only take them if I'm really bad I think.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> What do you guys suggest I do with these?? The city of Phoenix decided it was ok to put these on my front lawn while they work on the street. Isn't possession 9/10th of the law??
> View attachment 80311



Look like future sulcata tunnels to me...


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> LLLReptile, so San Diego I think. I just called and got the tracking info. Shows out for delivery before 10:30am.
> 
> Random note: Just walked outside to hear my neighbor two doors down sitting in his hot tub blasting Marvin Gay's Sexual Healing. It's his Friday ritiual and I find it amusing.



Not one for music blasting loud, but I would love to try the hot tub out.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> So I went to the doctor yesterday and he checked out my ears...nothing LOOKED especially alarming, I didn't have any symptoms of an infection, and with all the antibiotics I've been on lately he doubted I had anything like that. My left eardrum looked a little "dull" he said, but other than that, he was pretty perplexed. I have some anti-nausea/anti-dizzyness pills that he wants me on for a couple weeks. If I'm not better by then he wants me to see an ENT. The good news is these pills really help with my symptoms! The bad news us that they knock me unconscious. I took the pills and a couple hours later decided I needed a quick nap...that nap lasted four hours! Within 2 hours of that nap, I couldn't keep my eyes open any more and slept another two hours! 3 hours after I woke up from that nap, I went to bed 2 hours early, and I just woke up at noon!  That's about 10 extra hours of sleep...18 hours total since I took that pill. And I slept like the dead. Not sure if these pills are worth it!



Good thing they worked on what they were suppose to and perhaps you really needed some sleep?


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I KNOW! I am like SUPER awake right now!
> 
> The pills are only needed when I am symptomatic, so I will only take them if I'm really bad I think.



... or when you need sleep?


----------



## Jacqui

I really can't tease you too much. I have been denying that I have an allergy problem for well over a month. Finally my neighbor got tired of hearing me hack and gave me a Benadryl pill to take. I slept the entire afternoon, woke at 8 pm and less then an hour later I was back asleep. It did help and I need to take another one, but am waiting for a good time when I can sleep if needed.


----------



## Jacqui

I need to change out batteries, so I can take a picture of them, but today at WalMart I found the prettiest hostas. Normally, I tend towards the white with the green colored leaves as my picks. Today they had ones that are more of a golden yellow color with the green trim. Very eye catching I think.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Ok she's here after what felt like and eternity this morning. Ok look at the picture, I get that it's not marked live animal or anything but there are clear arrows showing which way is up. Mr fedex walked up carrying it up side down swing the package back and forth, then he saw me and stopped swinging it. I said that's a live animal in your hands and he looked at the package and turned it right side up and said ahhhh sorry. Dumb a**

Anyway she is tiny and graceful so I think I'm going to name her Grace. Very cute.


----------



## Jacqui

Did you happen to get his name? I would let FedEx know how you saw your package being handled. Glad Grace has made it safely and now you can start relaxing a bit.


----------



## Jacqui

In a month or so, you should take pictures of these same positions to show how much better she looks after being in a proper environment.


----------



## LolaMyLove

I didnt get his name but he's the normal route driver. I will let them know. 
I will take tons of pictures, she is so small compared to my other female.


----------



## Ashes

Yay for new tort arriving safely!!!

Boo because now Luke has disappeared as well. Wth is going on?.....


----------



## AZtortMom

Grace is very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Jacqui

I think I need to find a 12 step program for folks who can't go by a plant nursery/garden center without stopping and buying wayyyyy too much.


----------



## Jacqui

I did buy four pretty orange and white feeder (ie cheap) goldfish to put into turtle pools. With turtles who don't usually bother fish, they get goldfish to help with 'sketter control. The other pools end up with the mosquito donuts. Rather go natural then chemical, but some of those turtles (like the snapper) just do not listen to reason.


----------



## Elohi

I'm feeling like a terrible keeper right now. I lifted the dome from the water dish side of the enclosure and went to pour water from a bottle into the dish and it slipped out of my hand and landed on Freckles   
None of my babies ever hides in their shell and she is sucked up in there completely and hasn't even let her legs out even a little and it's been over 20 minutes 
I could just cry!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry *hugs* but she will come out again. Accidents do happen.


----------



## Jacqui

I love living out in the country, you just never know what you will see. Today I had fun watching a young calf (I would say only a week or less of age) running ahead of his mother and another cow/calf pair. He was just a kicking his heels up in joy and having a heck of a good time. Made for a nice moment to get to see that.


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> I'm feeling like a terrible keeper right now. I lifted the dome from the water dish side of the enclosure and went to pour water from a bottle into the dish and it slipped out of my hand and landed on Freckles
> None of my babies ever hides in their shell and she is sucked up in there completely and hasn't even let her legs out even a little and it's been over 20 minutes
> I could just cry!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Aww! Poor baby, but she will be ok  I smacked Shelly on the side of the enclosure when I was putting her away WHAM! Boy, you should of saw the look I got when she finally came out...


----------



## StarSapphire22

Fell asleep reading TFO and dreamed about building awesome tortoise enclosures and turtle ponds. It was nice.  I want a house so bad! And mostly just for turtley reasons haha.


----------



## AZtortMom

Shelly got a new shade hut today  here's a pic of her enjoying it. Complete with a built in mud spa


----------



## Elohi

She seems to better now. Took her long enough :-/
She is eating now and avoiding me lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> She seems to better now. Took her long enough :-/
> She is eating now and avoiding me lol.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


And Little Bitty?


----------



## Elohi

Little bitty's checkup went well. She has a cardiology appt in June that I may need to move back a week or two and I'm waiting to get the call on the neurology appt. 
the dr really has no idea but due to the symptoms was concerns of a vena cava concern or a particular type of seizures so that's why we have to see both specialists. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Little bitty's checkup went well. She has a cardiology appt in June that I may need to move back a week or two and I'm waiting to get the call on the neurology appt.
> the dr really has no idea but due to the symptoms was concerns of a vena cava concern or a particular type of seizures so that's why we have to see both specialists.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I get to see my neurologist on Tuesday. Then I get an EEG. I could save them the trouble simply by letting them know they won't find any cotton between my ears, only dead cotton beetles that starved from a lack of food. I won't though, I know how much they like their expensive machines, especially the ones the beep...


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Fell asleep reading TFO and dreamed about building awesome tortoise enclosures and turtle ponds. It was nice.  I want a house so bad! And mostly just for turtley reasons haha.



What a great dream, bet you didn't want to wake up!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Little bitty's checkup went well. She has a cardiology appt in June that I may need to move back a week or two and I'm waiting to get the call on the neurology appt.
> the dr really has no idea but due to the symptoms was concerns of a vena cava concern or a particular type of seizures so that's why we have to see both specialists.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



No firm news, but forward steps atleast.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I get to see my neurologist on Tuesday. Then I get an EEG. I could save them the trouble simply by letting them know they won't find any cotton between my ears, only dead cotton beetles that starved from a lack of food. I won't though, I know how much they like their expensive machines, especially the ones the beep...



Ken what are they looking for?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Ken what are they looking for?


Intelligent life?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Intelligent life?



Oh the comments I could make...


----------



## AZtortMom

Hey guys can you take a look at the new topic I posted? Jay seems to have something going on with her bottom beak.. It's kinda strange.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Done posted. Looks painful to me. Getting plenty of calcium, right?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yuppers. They had a very stressful day yesterday. Bunch of construction done in front of the house

Thanks Ken


----------



## bouaboua

One of China's Starbucks.


----------



## bouaboua

Another "closed chamber" day here today. We will have weather like this till the end of Oct.


----------



## bouaboua

You do not need to do anything you will have a perfect closed chamber for all your tortoise. Day time between 90 to 100+. Night time will be like 85 to 95th. 

Bring your torts here now!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui,
I sent you a PM. 
Good morning bouaboua. I hope you have an easier than normal, but lucky day today.


----------



## bouaboua

Thank you Sir. It is the weekend I'm looking for. I came to one of my friend's hometown today. It is about 100 miles drive. A small but very busy town of couple million people. 

A small street view, early in the morning.


----------



## Jacqui

Small town at a couple of million?


----------



## bouaboua

Yap! Shenzhen, the city where my office are, are at 16 million people. Shenzhen is about the size of Huston. 

Yep! 16,000,000. Subway at the commute hours are pack like sardin. So, couple million is a "small" town.


----------



## AZtortMom

It's sounds like a great area to explore


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Yap! Shenzhen, the city where my office are, are at 16 million people. Shenzhen is about the size of Huston.
> 
> Yep! 16,000,000. Subway at the commute hours are pack like sardin. So, couple million is a "small" town.




No, no! I live in a small town. Small towns are less then 100 people.


----------



## AZtortMom

I think 100 people live on my street


----------



## bouaboua

Street getting alive.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> Yap! Shenzhen, the city where my office are, are at 16 million people. Shenzhen is about the size of Huston.
> 
> Yep! 16,000,000. Subway at the commute hours are pack like sardin. So, couple million is a "small" town.


I think that's where my bosses wife is from.

Tomorrow is beer fest.
Look at what we made:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Pretzels!!!!!!


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> Hey guys can you take a look at the new topic I posted? Jay seems to have something going on with her bottom beak.. It's kinda strange.


Where is it? Betty has a deformed bottom beak.


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> I think that's where my bosses wife is from.
> 
> Tomorrow is beer fest.
> Look at what we made:


Man, you are ready, are you?


----------



## AZtortMom

It's called does this warrant a vet visit? 

She bit a rock and chipped her bottom beak


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> She bit a rock and chipped her bottom beak


Maybe…


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> Man, you are ready, are you?


We are so ready. There will be breweries from all around the country at the world expo of beer.


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> It's called does this warrant a vet visit?
> 
> She bit a rock and chipped her bottom beak


I just saw it. Poor girl.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yeah..I know it wasn't like that when I put her out in the morning and she wasn't like that when I checked on her again at lunch.


----------



## dmmj




----------



## Ashes

Ugh, me and 3D movies don't mix.....


----------



## AZtortMom

Me either. They give me a headache.


----------



## Ashes

My hips can't handle the chairs, and my head is so bad right now..... I'm surprised driving was doable. :/


----------



## sibi

AZtortMom said:


> What do you guys suggest I do with these?? The city of Phoenix decided it was ok to put these on my front lawn while they work on the street. Isn't possession 9/10th of the law??
> View attachment 80311


 
Huh, yeah! Those would make great underground homes for your torts. They can grow a colony of torts in those. My sullies would love to get themselves into one of those drainage tunnels Lol. Problem is, you'll need yo get a powerful fork lifter to move one into a really big ditch. Can't you yell I'm serious about this? Just can't make this stuff up Lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> My hips can't handle the chairs, and my head is so bad right now..... I'm surprised driving was doable. :/


Wait, were you at the brewfest?


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> I think I need to find a 12 step program for folks who can't go by a plant nursery/garden center without stopping and buying wayyyyy too much.


 
I know exactly what you mean. This is the second time this week that I spent over $140 on plants. I even got two with little pineapples growing on them. Can't Waite for the pineapple to get big enough to pick!


----------



## sibi

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 80370
> One of China's Starbucks.


 
Why can we have ones that look like that here? Could it be because they have all the money now?


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wait, were you at the brewfest?


Lol is Godzilla the same thing?


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> Huh, yeah! Those would make great underground homes for your torts. They can grow a colony of torts in those. My sullies would love to get themselves into one of those drainage tunnels Lol. Problem is, you'll need yo get a powerful fork lifter to move one into a really big ditch. Can't you yell I'm serious about this? Just can't make this stuff up Lol.


I told the foremen that he could leave them and I will gladly use them  he gave me this strange look. I came back from lunch and they rolled them off my property and into the street. Nice job guys


----------



## StarSapphire22

Debating on taking one of my pills...think I'll wait a bit, not quite ready for bed yet. 

A friend and I were discussing turtles (she's a vet tech student)...she asked if box turtles and water turtles could cohabitate. Knowing what I know about torts, I was pretty sure the answer was no, but was wondering what you guys thought?


----------



## sibi

Ashley, I'm exited for you on your wedding plans. Just remember, after all the plans, frustrations (that will come as the wedding date gets closer), tears, and stress of the occasion, it will all be over in a flash! But, the memories will last a lifetime. I love weddings! Tis why I got married so many times


----------



## Ashes

sibi said:


> Ashley, I'm exited for you on your wedding plans. Just remember, after all the plans, frustrations (that will come as the wedding date gets closer), tears, and stress of the occasion, it will all be over in a flash! But, the memories will last a lifetime. I love weddings! Tis why I got married so many times


Haha thank you!! I'm not stressed too bad yet but I know I will be now that it comes down to the smaller details.  I just can't wait to marry this man..... 

I'm going to bed all... Gotta work in the morning.... Goodnight!!


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Debating on taking one of my pills...think I'll wait a bit, not quite ready for bed yet.
> 
> A friend and I were discussing turtles (she's a vet tech student)...she asked if box turtles and water turtles could cohabitate. Knowing what I know about torts, I was pretty sure the answer was no, but was wondering what you guys thought?


 
Well, it depends on the type of box turtle and water turtle. My water turtle is in water 95% of the time. She tends to pick on anything invading her water space. Boxies are territorial also. So, I guess if the water pond is large enough where they can keep out of each other's space, then, it may be okay. But, if there isn't the freedom to go elsewhere for water swimming, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Hi.


Welcome to pretend chat. Where, unlike the main forum, we get to know each other on a closer level. Some would even suggest on a family level. Heck, we even stress and worry about each other when one of us goes missing for a spell. Welcome home.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Seems most of the “cool kids" have gone to bed. We're a real lively group on Friday nights. LOL


----------



## sibi

Well, how the h••• are you? We've waited for you to chime in for a while. (I'm thinking, "I should talk...I've gone Mia for months on end , several times now"). Good to see you back girl!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Well, how the h••• are you? We've waited for you to chime in for a while. (I'm thinking, "I should talk...I've gone Mia for months on end , several times now"). Good to see you back girl!


And Sibi, you were harassed back…


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> Yeah..I know it wasn't like that when I put her out in the morning and she wasn't like that when I checked on her again at lunch.


Yes such a trouble maker they are.
The other night Mike felt guilty for toad when it was cold and he thought about bringing him in and putting him in bettys cage. I said are you crazy. He was like, you think she will attack him. I had to remind him she crossed the lawn to attack my lab twice in a row. She also attacks the tortoise statute in her cage if it eyeballs her wrong.


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


>


Grandma?


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Ugh, me and 3D movies don't mix.....


Me either being that I have no depth perception. Well I can sorta judge it based on object size.


----------



## Elohi

Tiff!!!!!!
Hi!! Where you been yo'? Lol
And hello everyone else <3
Headed to bed. Soooooooooooooooooooooooo tired. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

I'm off to bed. I have to recharge my batteries to go get super drunk.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann said:


> I'm off to bed. I have to recharge my batteries to go get super drunk.


 
I thought you were asleep already. Good night Kerryann, and Elohi


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm about falling asleep. I'm forcing myself to read an article that's just shy of 4 hours old about the discovery of the fossilized bones of a newly named dinosaur which as it turns out is the largest creature to walk the earth.


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> I thought you were asleep already. Good night Kerryann, and Elohi.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm about falling asleep. I'm forcing myself to read an article that's just shy of 4 hours old about the discovery of the fossilized bones of a newly named dinosaur which as it turns out is the largest creature to walk the earth.


 
I think I'll check that thread out


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's the link;

http://www.bbc.com/news/science-env...=rss&ns_source=PublicRSS20-sa?partner=skygrid

It's a great fun read, I'm just real tired...


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ken, you should start a thread for all these neato articles you find!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

“Random news stories Cowboy Ken finds" has a fun ring to it...


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Why can we have ones that look like that here? Could it be because they have all the money now?


Sadly to say: they do gain lots in wealth, what they lost are nothing can replace, or never gain back.


----------



## bouaboua

A dollar store.


Street getting busy.


----------



## bouaboua

This where we had our lunch.



One of their specialty,very oily and nothing in it. Lots air.



This is where you place your order. Right by all the fresh ingredients. 







Everything are alive.......this is very common in China.


----------



## bouaboua

This is not pet! I'm assure of that. If this upset some of you, I'm sorry.


----------



## bouaboua

We


tffnytorts said:


> Hi.



Welcome back. Someone really miss you.


----------



## bouaboua

We did not order any of those below.








Again! This is not a pet store.


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## bouaboua

So, this what we have for lunch.


----------



## bouaboua

Look how busy, bustling about this place. It is unreal. There are about 100 people waiting for table.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm about falling asleep. I'm forcing myself to read an article that's just shy of 4 hours old about the discovery of the fossilized bones of a newly named dinosaur which as it turns out is the largest creature to walk the earth.


Link? I'm interested.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's in post number 9376.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's the link;
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/science-env...=rss&ns_source=PublicRSS20-sa?partner=skygrid
> 
> It's a great fun read, I'm just real tired...


Whoa that is so cool.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Makes me wish maybe I was a farmer.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's in post number 9376.


I had found it and started reading.


----------



## Ashes

Morning all!! How goes everybody's day so far?!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> Morning all!! How goes everybody's day so far?!


Woke up breathing. How's about yours?


----------



## LolaMyLove

Morning everyone. My body is awake but my brain has yet to follow...


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Woke up breathing. How's about yours?


Haha woke up breathing as well, but I'm working.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Working on sat. sucks, Im sorry.


----------



## Ashes

littlestella said:


> Working on sat. sucks, Im sorry.


Every other..... :/ I need a new job. Lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Check out the post I just put up on tortoise/turtle health. It's an Awww story…


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 80449
> View attachment 80450
> View attachment 80452
> View attachment 80453
> View attachment 80454
> So, this what we have for lunch.


That's pretty cool. I knew in China that everything is still alive in the markets. Yes, in China they do eat tortoise and turtles. Like you said, it's not a pet store..


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Check out the post I just put up on tortoise/turtle health. It's an Awww story…


Awwwwwwww....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

With Luke MIA and Tiffany MIA, I'm wondering if Tiffany didn't head up to Washington.


----------



## AZtortMom

Curious minds want to know.. 
Great article by the way Ken


----------



## LolaMyLove

either way I hope they are both ok, didn't she pop on briefly last night?


----------



## Ashes

She did... They're okay.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> She did... They're okay.


Jacqui?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thanks Ashley.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Rumor has it, someone is planning a wedding in March. Here's something I came across this AM. 

These Wedding Splurges Are Worth The Cost (And Then Some)
By Kristen Klein for Bridal Guide

With wedding costs on the rise, it can be harder than ever to keep your wedding budget on the right track. Rather than stressing over every little detail, we recommend focusing on the aspects that your guests will really notice — and that'll improve their experience at your wedding. Here, check out the top seven areas worth the splurge.

Lighting
Nothing transforms a room quite like lighting. "As guests arrive to the reception, lighting gives them the wow factor," said Jennifer Taylor of Taylor'd Events by Jennifer. Whether you go for colorful uplighting, romantic candles, or vintage chandeliers over each table, you can make even the most drab space look like an ultra-luxe venue with the right lights.

All You Need is Love Events recommends using lighting to play up key features of the room and draw attention away from less desirable aspects. "So many ballrooms have terrible carpeting — by using uplights around the room, you draw the eye up and guests will barely even notice it. And by pinspotting your flowers, they shine brilliantly and make a bigger statement then they would without lighting."



With an intelligent lighting package, you can actually transform the mood of the party throughout the night simply by changing the colors. "The lighting can make you feel like you are at different parties all in the same night," said Personal Touch by Covesa.

Related:25 Ways to Wow Your Wedding Guests

A Fun Activity
Throw in a little something extra — a photo booth, a stop-motion video booth, a cigar-rolling station, yard games to play during the cocktail hour, ice-breaker games for the tables, dancers to liven up the dance floor, a magician or tarot card reader... the options are endless, and they'll give your guests something to talk about for years to come.



Related: 15 Ways to Make Your Reception More Fun

Alcohol
Not only is a cash bar poor etiquette (your guests should not have to open their wallets at your wedding), but an open bar will keep the party going. "Asking your guests to pay is just not cool and is the fastest way to end your reception early," said photographer Thomas Robert Clarke. If a full open bar is beyond your budget, consider at least offering unlimited wine, beer, and a signature drink or two.



Entertainment
Nothing kills a party quite like a terrible DJ or band. You need someone who can read the crowd; an experienced DJ will notice that no one is dancing to the '80s party jams and will switch it up to something more contemporary to see if that gets the crowd moving.

If you can afford it, go for a live band: "A live band creates an incredible party atmosphere and elevates the reception to the next level," said The Graceful Host. "Everyone will walk away wanting more — and isn't that the goal?!"



Marta Segal Block, wedding specialist for GigMasters.com, recalled, "My husband really wanted to invest in a good band, and I'm glad we did. Twelve years later, people still talk about how much fun they had at our wedding and how much they danced. I really believe that great entertainment adds to the wedding and makes it memorable."

Consider splurging on a unique and unexpected musical act that fits your wedding location or your culture. For Shannon Leahy of Shannon Leahy Events' own wedding in New Orleans, she chose a New Orleans-style brass band to lead the guests from the ceremony to the cocktail hour playing "When the Saints Go Marching In."

Related: Best New Wedding Songs for 2014

Transportation
Give your guests one less thing to worry about by arranging transportation. "You don't want your guests trapped at the end of the evening or slightly tipsy trying to find their way back from a remote wedding venue," said Lauren Randolph of MyHotelWedding.com. Provide a shuttle to and from the hotel where your out-of-towners are staying, give your VIPs a lift home in a limo, and have taxis on stand-by for guests who planned on driving but took a little too much advantage of your open bar.



“Sometimes, guests don’t notice the little details that a wedding couple may spend months planning (and hundreds of dollars) on, but when it comes to guests comfort and the ease of getting to and from the wedding, guests notice," said First Pick Planning. "Transportation for wedding guests is not only becoming a norm, but it's something that can add a unique element of surprise to any wedding and make for fun photo opportunities. From trolleys to stretch limos to horse and carriages and even segways, getting your guests to and fro in a unique way has definitely become something to splurge on!”

Late Night Snacks
You've likely put plenty of thought into your cocktail hour, dinner, and desserts, but after dancing all night, your guest will probably get hungry again before your reception ends. Go for something fun here, like a food truck or bite-size comfort food.



Related: Wedding Food That Won't Bore Your Guests

Photography
When all is said and done, your photos are the only tangible memories that you have. You'll regret it if you choose to cut costs in this area. "My family has a horrible history of skimping on professional photography and then being disappointed and not having decent photos of events," said Block. "So for my wedding, photography was one of the places I was willing to pay big money. I'm glad I did. The photos are one of the few things that really last from a wedding." If your dream photographer is above your budget, see if you can customize the package — perhaps get only a disk with high-resolution images, and plan on making an album and prints at a later date when you have a little more money.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Saw these guys this morning 
2 leopard torts need rehoming he says they're healthy female is 2 yrs old 8 inches long male is 4 yrs old and is 10 inches long they live in heated shed (not included) is this how the shell should look on a leopard or is it pyramided?





Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

Hey all. How is everyone aside from breathing? Lol
I'm getting ready to head to a state park for some sunshine and hiking. It's a beautiful day and I need some nature. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

Pyramided, but darn I could use a female leopard or two. `


----------



## Jacqui

*A late but still good morning to all of you!*


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> I know exactly what you mean. This is the second time this week that I spent over $140 on plants. I even got two with little pineapples growing on them. Can't Waite for the pineapple to get big enough to pick!



Oh I have always wanted to grow a pineapple, lucky you! I won't say what I was doing this am, before getting to my daughter's to wait for her furniture to get delivered....


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann love the necklaces!


----------



## Jacqui

That dollar store looks like it would be fun and interesting to look through.


----------



## Jacqui

Wow love the pictures you took of the restaurant and food place. Very interesting to see, even if I didn't know what most of the veggies were even.


----------



## Elohi

Thanks for the pictures Steven. I love the perspective! Muchly appreciated!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Muchly…LOL


----------



## Elohi

Are you poking fun at me Ken? Hahahaha 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Home school away, girlfriend. LMAO


----------



## Elohi

I use slang too much I know hahaha. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

On a different note, Jay is doing well, considering. She is sore, but eating soft food. She tried to eat a piece of cactus and she immediately spit it out  poor baby. She still eats her hay if I soak it for a long time.


----------



## Elohi

I say y'all too much too LOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> On a different note, Jay is doing well, considering. She is sore, but eating soft food. She tried to eat a piece of cactus and she immediately spit it out  poor baby. She still eats her hay if I soak it for a long time.


Maybe mash the cactus up with a little pumpkin baby food?


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> On a different note, Jay is doing well, considering. She is sore, but eating soft food. She tried to eat a piece of cactus and she immediately spit it out  poor baby. She still eats her hay if I soak it for a long time.


Awe poor baby....


----------



## AZtortMom

Thanks for the suggestion Ken, I will try that  she really loves her cactus


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> Pyramided, but darn I could use a female leopard or two. `


I think they are in Arkansas city, Kansas 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Well see y'all later 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

Ugh almost off work. C'mon noon! Lol. 

Where ya going Luke? Big plans for the day?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> Ugh almost off work. C'mon noon! Lol.
> 
> Where ya going Luke? Big plans for the day?


Last day of no rain. Yard work.


----------



## dmmj

Just picked the first 4 rasberries of the year, best tasting ones ever, had 1 myself, one for my mom, and maynard my RF got 2.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Quite on here today. So my new little girl started eating today so I think she's going to be fine.

We can't decide on a name, the boys in the house don't like the name Grace. My husband likes the name Matilda and I like Ethel as well but my kids think were strange.


----------



## LoutheRussian

littlestella said:


> Quite on here today. So my new little girl started eating today so I think she's going to be fine.
> 
> We can't decide on a name, the boys in the house don't like the name Grace. My husband likes the name Matilda and I like Ethel as well but my kids think were strange.


Matilda and Ethel? What is your tort a 95 year old woman lol. I'm team Grace


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

How about Hazel?


----------



## LolaMyLove

old lady names rock 
humm.. both kids like the name Hazel. Have to ask the hubby.


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Matilda and Ethel? What is your tort a 95 year old woman lol. I'm team Grace
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Lol I like Matilda!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I like Hazel. I'm also rather fond of Talulah and Aurora.

If you're going for unique names, my Czech friend just had a baby girl named Lilikoi (Lil-eh-coy) which I just love.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Matilda was my husbands grandmother and would be the 3rd pet we have named that.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Guys, is there a name for a group of torts? Like a gaggle of geese or a murder of crows?


----------



## Yvonne G

A 'bale'???


----------



## dmmj

turtles are a bale tortoises are called a creep.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Sweet. You guys helped me win a debate, haha.

But a creep? Really? That's hilarious.


----------



## Jacqui

I myself worry about the folks who decided on those terms...


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> I myself worry about the folks who decided on those terms...


It all depends on how drunk they are when they name them.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Geez, the way Littlefoot acts, you would think we starve him. He just ate for like an hour and a half straight and wolfed down the extra cucumber treat I just gave him like he hadn't eaten in weeks..then waddled off to his hide to nurse his food coma. What a goof. No wonder he's gained so much weight...he's gaining like 10 grams a month.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Just picked the first 4 rasberries of the year, best tasting ones ever, had 1 myself, one for my mom, and maynard my RF got 2.



What Mom got less then the tortoise? :0


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> What Mom got less then the tortoise? :0


 
That's love!


----------



## Jacqui

lol you should feed that poor boy more often.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> What Mom got less then the tortoise? :0


We got lots more coming, so no worries. I a waiting for the blackberries and cherries.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> lol you should feed that poor boy more often.


 
I mean he gets fed every day...alternating between a handful of lettuce sprouts and a mix of mazuri + weeds and the occasional produce. He usually leaves a little on his plate. I just don't know what to do with him.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I mean he gets fed every day...alternating between a handful of lettuce sprouts and a mix of mazuri + weeds and the occasional produce. He usually leaves a little on his plate. I just don't know what to do with him.



Was just giving you a hard time.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> We got lots more coming, so no worries. I a waiting for the blackberries and cherries.



Me, I am waiting for the first 'mater to ripen.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> Was just giving you a hard time.


 
I know. 

Maybe it is time to feed him a little more each day though. I wish he could just tell me!


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I know.
> 
> Maybe it is time to feed him a little more each day though. I wish he could just tell me!



Wouldn't that be nice if they could talk to us.


----------



## Jacqui

Suddenly the Dr Doolittle song about talking to animals is running through my mind...


----------



## dmmj

Waiting? my cherry toms are already being picked along wit the little yellow pear toms.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello and Good.......What Morning? Afternoon? or Evening??


----------



## LoutheRussian

I commented on the original post of The leopard tort pictures I posted earlier about how it looked pyramided and someone told me that leopards are supposed to be pyramided is this correct?


Luke&Lou


----------



## dmmj

LoutheRussian said:


> I commented on the original post of The leopard tort pictures I posted earlier about how it looked pyramided and someone told me that leopards are supposed to be pyramided is this correct?
> 
> No they are not.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

That's what I thought and now there is another person agreeing with me thank you for making me feel slightly less stupid


Luke&Lou


----------



## dmmj

Don't get me wrong it happens, just not "normal"


----------



## StarSapphire22

LoutheRussian said:


> I commented on the original post of The leopard tort pictures I posted earlier about how it looked pyramided and someone told me that leopards are supposed to be pyramided is this correct?
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


 
Nope, but they are more prone to it I believe. No tort is "supposed" to be pyramided but some species, like stars, seem to be more prone to it than others. Pyramiding doesn't necessarily mean MBD or anything, so it may just be a poor start and some cosmetic issues, but it depends on the case.


----------



## LoutheRussian

StarSapphire22 said:


> Nope, but they are more prone to it I believe. No tort is "supposed" to be pyramided but some species, like stars, seem to be more prone to it than others. Pyramiding doesn't necessarily mean MBD or anything, so it may just be a poor start and some cosmetic issues, but it depends on the case.


Their argument was that they are supposed to be 


Luke&Lou


----------



## StarSapphire22

LoutheRussian said:


> Their argument was that they are supposed to be
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


 
Well that's just silly. Show them pictures of smooth and pretty TFO leopards.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Look at the size of this dandelion. A neighbor just dropped off a huge arm load of these for the tortoises.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oops


----------



## StarSapphire22

What a great neighbor! That's huge!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

They all were that size and bigger.


I know russians don't get along well together, but none argue when there's a giant pile of grub that must get eaten.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oops
> View attachment 80557


I like how you put a Coors can to compare it. 

It is huge.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> I like how you put a Coors can to compare it.
> 
> It is huge.....


It's what I had in hand. I always use Coors cans to so comparative size of things.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's what I had in hand. I always use Coors cans to so comparative size of things.


I'm not really sure that I can see how big is this really are??

Get a tall 24 oz one next time, so I can really tell the difference.....LOL...


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Waiting? my cherry toms are already being picked along wit the little yellow pear toms.



Waiting, as here the first bacon and mater sandwiches are about July.  What can I say, we had three nights of frost here this week.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Hello and Good.......What Morning? Afternoon? or Evening??



Good morning Sir!


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> I commented on the original post of The leopard tort pictures I posted earlier about how it looked pyramided and someone told me that leopards are supposed to be pyramided is this correct?
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



No it is not correct.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> What a great neighbor! That's huge!



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's what I had in hand. I always use Coors cans to so comparative size of things.


Hahahahaha!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> Hahahahaha!


Bad Ashley, bad!


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Bad Ashley, bad!


Lmao but oh so good! Haha!


----------



## Jacqui

Just to let you know Ken, we are all so glad it's only a beer can you have in your hand.


----------



## Elohi

Went on a hike and had a great day. 






Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LolaMyLove

Somehow I ended up with a group of 11 yr old boys at my house having sleepover... why me?!!!!


----------



## dmmj

every time.


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> Somehow I ended up with a group of 11 yr old boys at my house having sleepover... why me?!!!!



Lol that could be fun.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Just to let you know Ken, we are all so glad it's only a beer can you have in your hand.


LMAO. That killed.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> every time.



If this wasn't a pg kinda place, I'd tell you what it is code for....


----------



## StarSapphire22

Today has gone by really fast and I can't decide if that's good or bad.


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> Somehow I ended up with a group of 11 yr old boys at my house having sleepover... why me?!!!!



Wouldn't girls be worse though?


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Today has gone by really fast and I can't decide if that's good or bad.



Both, just depending on how your looking at it huh.


----------



## Jacqui

Where did you go hiking?


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Where did you go hiking?



We went to government canyon. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

For the record this duck wanted me.


----------



## Kerryann

Met and Mikey


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Surrrrre


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey are those my beer tickets?


----------



## dmmj

No comment on inter-species love. Sorry can't do it.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Jacqui said:


> Wouldn't girls be worse though?


not sure, my girl is only 7 so I haven't hit that preteen stage yet with her. Boy at this age smell and that's being nice. They all think I keep trying to get them to go swimming for the fun of it... but really they SMELL!


----------



## T33's Torts

Tiffy's taffy and a pounding headache.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Tiffy's taffy and a pounding headache.


But everything is so green…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I killed chat quoting Tiffany. Deep, long thunder here tonight. Fun except Ava keeps running to the window and barking.


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> No comment on inter-species love. Sorry can't do it.


This is a good one.....LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But illegal in most states. LOL


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Went on a hike and had a great day.
> View attachment 80566
> 
> View attachment 80568
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I can tell what you carry on the hike. what are your hubby carry on his back? Looks like you got the double hike....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> I can tell what you carry on the hike. what are your hubby carry on his back? Looks like you got the double hike....


Hahahaha


----------



## Elohi

I carried little bitty until the last leg of the hike, in which she got to hike like a big kid. And my husband carried all the crap we needed to get through an afternoon hike with a toddler. Lots of water, change of clothes, sunscreen, hats, ect. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> I carried little bitty until the last leg of the hike, in which she got to hike like a big kid. And my husband carried all the crap we needed to get through an afternoon hike with a toddler. Lots of water, change of clothes, sunscreen, hats, ect.
> View attachment 80581
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


His load will only get lighter along the hike because you all will drink those water, eat some of the snacks. 

This is the love of a mother and wife!!! Always let other have it easy.


----------



## Elohi

I love to wear little bitty. Have an expensive toddler carrier to do so in. Of course he offered to carry her and I would have let him but she fell asleep on my back and I wasn't about to disturb her nap LOL. it was great to let her down on the tail end of the hike so she could experience a little south Texas wilderness. It was beautiful and we had a great time 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Ha ha I hope she fills bad for making us all sad . LOL


"I bring the ******* rain, not scattered showers."


----------



## Elohi

TIFF!!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> "I bring the ******* rain, not scattered showers."


You bring too much to China.......Flood here.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Frustrated with myself tonight. I can't seem to control the pen. Nothing I put to paper tonight works it's forced and when read it doesn't flow. I thought I had worked through the block. For a few weeks I was writing fine now it's all stopped up again. It drives me crazy


Luke&Lou


----------



## LolaMyLove

Finally it's 11 o'clock and the boys are passed out! The 3 hrs in the pool helped a little. . Now I can sleep.,. Good night all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's irony for you, at a local “Heart Health Awareness Marathon" up here today, one of the participants had a heart attack. 
The person is recovering in a local hospital and the outcome looks very good.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> Frustrated with myself tonight. I can't seem to control the pen. Nothing I put to paper tonight works it's forced and when read it doesn't flow. I thought I had worked through the block. For a few weeks I was writing fine now it's all stopped up again. It drives me crazy
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


What are you trying to put to paper?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm gone. Good night all.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's irony for you, at a local “Heart Health Awareness Marathon" up here today, one of the participants had a heart attack.
> The person is recovering in a local hospital and the outcome looks very good.


Hahahaha I love it


Luke&Lou


----------



## Blakem

I hope everyone slept well/is having a good morning! I'm about ready for bed here in California. I have one more test for my college class and I am off for the summer, for school at least. Then, two semesters of student teaching and I'm done for some time! Woo! 


Here's some great plant identification websites I use. 

http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist

http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*​


----------



## lisa127

Good morning, everyone...


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I love to wear little bitty. Have an expensive toddler carrier to do so in. Of course he offered to carry her and I would have let him but she fell asleep on my back and I wasn't about to disturb her nap LOL. it was great to let her down on the tail end of the hike so she could experience a little south Texas wilderness. It was beautiful and we had a great time
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Sounds wonderful. Do you guys hike often?


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Frustrated with myself tonight. I can't seem to control the pen. Nothing I put to paper tonight works it's forced and when read it doesn't flow. I thought I had worked through the block. For a few weeks I was writing fine now it's all stopped up again. It drives me crazy
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



I always thought writing was sorta like that... periods of flow and then periods of parched creativity.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's irony for you, at a local “Heart Health Awareness Marathon" up here today, one of the participants had a heart attack.
> The person is recovering in a local hospital and the outcome looks very good.



Probably no better place (other then a hospital) to have had his heart attack.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! ! !



*long distance wave*


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> Good morning, everyone...



Hi Lisa! How is life in your chunk of the world?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> *long distance wave*


Yep!!

This Wednesday may have an opportunity to see some Ploughshare Tortoise. Somewhat excited! ! !


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> Hi Lisa! How is life in your chunk of the world?


Well, I have not been here to see you all in over a week. One week ago today I lost a loved one to suicide. And I'm lost here. Don't know how to deal with this. I'm sorry to be such a downer.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Yep!!
> 
> This Wednesday may have an opportunity to see some Ploughshare Tortoise. Somewhat excited! ! !



That would be neat!


----------



## Jacqui

OMGosh, that is horrible!


lisa127 said:


> Well, I have not been here to see you all in over a week. One week ago today I lost a loved one to suicide. And I'm lost here. Don't know how to deal with this. I'm sorry to be such a downer.



OMGosh that is horrible. Please feel free to be a downer. Do whatever it is that you need to do to get yourself past this point. If talking about it (either in this thread or private helps) please do it. Get your feelings out here among friends, yet not folks you have to ever face (which can make it easier to share).


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> OMGosh, that is horrible!
> 
> 
> OMGosh that is horrible. Please feel free to be a downer. Do whatever it is that you need to do to get yourself past this point. If talking about it (either in this thread or private helps) please do it. Get your feelings out here among friends, yet not folks you have to ever face (which can make it easier to share).


Thank you, Jacqui. Everyday there is something new to think about. Something new to feel guilty for. He did email me a beautiful goodbye letter, which I will treasure for the rest of my life.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> Thank you, Jacqui. Everyday there is something new to think about. Something new to feel guilty for. He did email me a beautiful goodbye letter, which I will treasure for the rest of my life.



I know this is easier said then done, but try to keep the guilt away. He chose to do this and it is highly unlikely that anything you could said or done would have stopped him. Try to remember the good things, not his final act. I am glad you got the goodbye letter, I would assume that helps, yet in it's own way make may his death that much worse for you. What a tough period this has got to be for you. *hugs*


----------



## Jacqui

It's a beautiful morning here... the sun is out, it's going to get a nice warmth, the wind is blowing just a tad too much, but hey this is Nebraska.


----------



## Jacqui

This morning I taped up a leak I had in my main hose. I was being cheap and trying not to replace the hose. Well turned on the water and guess what? I have a new hole about 12" from the one I taped.  So later, I will have to shut off the water to the outside, dry off that spot, and try taping it to see if I can get that leak fixed. lol always something.


----------



## LoutheRussian

lisa127 said:


> Well, I have not been here to see you all in over a week. One week ago today I lost a loved one to suicide. And I'm lost here. Don't know how to deal with this. I'm sorry to be such a downer.


It's ok to be down and feel free to let it out. I lost three friends to suicide in nearly consecutive months last year. Like you I was lost and numb and being an introvert I crammed my feeling inside. If you feel up to talking about it we are all here and none of us will hold any judgement for being melancholy. They all listen to me when I'm moping around I'm sure they will be happy to do the same for you. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hi everybody. It's absolutely nasty out this morning. Debating if I want to go dig clams or not


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Hi everybody. It's absolutely nasty out this morning. Debating if I want to go dig clams or not
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



How hungry are you for clams?


----------



## LoutheRussian

I like clams but I really go just because I enjoy digging them. I usually give my limit to my mom or dad. If I miss today there's a few more days at the end of the mj the


Luke&Lou


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey are those my beer tickets?


Yes Mikey brought me back more beer tickets. The brewery who's shirts we were wearing gave us lots of free beer too.


----------



## Kerryann

lisa127 said:


> Well, I have not been here to see you all in over a week. One week ago today I lost a loved one to suicide. And I'm lost here. Don't know how to deal with this. I'm sorry to be such a downer.


That is the hardest. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> I like clams but I really go just because I enjoy digging them. I usually give my limit to my mom or dad. If I miss today there's a few more days at the end of the mj the
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



So how do you dig for clams?


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Yes Mikey brought me back more beer tickets. The brewery who's shirts we were wearing gave us lots of free beer too.



Yet no hangover?


----------



## Kerryann

lisa127 said:


> Thank you, Jacqui. Everyday there is something new to think about. Something new to feel guilty for. He did email me a beautiful goodbye letter, which I will treasure for the rest of my life.


I lost my cousin in 2001. I had a lot of guilt too and I ran through all the preceding days over and over. I also had a lot of anger. Suicide doesn't let you grieve naturally.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Yet no hangover?


No but I threw up a lot last night. I broke capillaries under my eyes. 
No regrets


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> No but I threw up a lot last night. I broke capillaries under my eyes.
> No regrets


Sounds like so much fun?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> So how do you dig for clams?


I have a shovel with a long blade proabably 10-12" and only6" across probably stands three feet altogether. The you look for holes where the clams Are and dig at an angle in front of the clam usually one good scoop will expose the clam. Some people use clam guns which is a tube you force into the sand around the clam plug a hole and pull it up. I prefer the old fashioned way


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Frustrated with myself tonight. I can't seem to control the pen. Nothing I put to paper tonight works it's forced and when read it doesn't flow. I thought I had worked through the block. For a few weeks I was writing fine now it's all stopped up again. It drives me crazy
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


It'll come back! Just give it time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Luke,
The little hole you look for, isn't it like the hole made from the air bubbles the clams release?


----------



## lisa127

He is my beautiful baby nephew and godchild. My sisters 26 year old son. I was like a second mom to him. Been there every step of the way since the day he was born. My sister has struggled with mental illness all her life. Life wasn't always easy for my nephew. Did I not listen hard enough when he was struggling? When my sister couldn't emotionally be there for him? I'll never know. I have spent the week letting my sister get her rage out by screaming to (not at) me. And then I go home and do my own grieving and cry all the time.

His goodbye letter told me he loved me so much. He thanked me for always being there. He said I was a great aunt to have. He assured me he does not feel unloved or helpless. It's so confusing.


----------



## Ashes

lisa127 said:


> Well, I have not been here to see you all in over a week. One week ago today I lost a loved one to suicide. And I'm lost here. Don't know how to deal with this. I'm sorry to be such a downer.


Oh Lisa, I'm so sorry..... Be a downer whenever you want. That's what we are here for - to listen.... I've never lost anyone close from this.... My best friend died in a motorcycle accident and I'm still lost about it almost 3 years later....... I can't imagine how you feel.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Currently I'm trying to come up with an email response to someone who wants their tortoise to cruise the house while their dog is also free in the house. Trying not to be an *** so the person will hear what I'm saying. “But little Buster would never hurt Shelly. He likes to sit and stare at him all day while Shelly is in her cage! He loves her!" (Names have been changed to protect the innocent).


----------



## Ashes

lisa127 said:


> He is my beautiful baby nephew and godchild. My sisters 26 year old son. I was like a second mom to him. Been there every step of the way since the day he was born. My sister has struggled with mental illness all her life. Life wasn't always easy for my nephew. Did I not listen hard enough when he was struggling? When my sister couldn't emotionally be there for him? I'll never know. I have spent the week letting my sister get her rage out by screaming to (not at) me. And then I go home and do my own grieving and cry all the time.
> 
> His goodbye letter told me he loved me so much. He thanked me for always being there. He said I was a great aunt to have. He assured me he does not feel unloved or helpless. It's so confusing.


It might never make sense..... They never do..... The only girl I knew that did this did it on a whim - didn't plan it, was just feeling so lost and unfortunately did it with her mother and sister there..... Sometimes those lows are just so low but you don't know about them...... People are so good at hiding feelings these days...


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> I have a shovel with a long blade proabably 10-12" and only6" across probably stands three feet altogether. The you look for holes where the clams Are and dig at an angle in front of the clam usually one good scoop will expose the clam. Some people use clam guns which is a tube you force into the sand around the clam plug a hole and pull it up. I prefer the old fashioned way
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I have never done this - then again, I live in Iowa.... We don't have clams.


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Currently I'm trying to come up with an email response to someone who wants their tortoise to cruise the house while their dog is also free in the house. Trying not to be an *** so the person will hear what I'm saying. “But little Buster would never hurt Shelly. He likes to sit and stare at him all day while Shelly is in her cage! He loves her!" (Names have been changed to protect the innocent).


Oh dear jeez. I guess some people just don't get that dogs have a natural instinct. I mean, there ARE dogs that won't touch torts, but you can never be too careful..... :/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ava never pays attention to the tortoises. Sure, when Stanley has mounted Mikita and is grunting, she'll walk over to the yard barrier and tip her head in puzzlement, but really that's it. 
All that said, when the painted turtle showed up here, Ava was all about it. She wanted that sucker bad. I'm just glad I saw it before she did.


----------



## StarSapphire22

When I had my dog, he once brought me one of my $70 fish. If he went nuts for those and managed to fish one of them out, I can't imagine how he'd react to Littlefoot.


----------



## lisa127

Ashes said:


> It might never make sense..... They never do..... The only girl I knew that did this did it on a whim - didn't plan it, was just feeling so lost and unfortunately did it with her mother and sister there..... Sometimes those lows are just so low but you don't know about them...... People are so good at hiding feelings these days...


So opposite of my nephew. He was an intellectual. Extremely intelligent and "geeky" type. He researched everything he ever did in life, including his suicide. And he then left the country to do it.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Luke,
> The little hole you look for, isn't it like the hole made from the air bubbles the clams release?


The hole is created from the clam stretching it's neck up through the sand to feed. When it retracts it leaves a small whole in the sand. Sometimes when they are really showing well it'll look like a doughnut almost other times you stomp around and that can make a hole show


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ashes said:


> It'll come back! Just give it time.


I don't want to wait it frustrating especially half way through a poem and all of a sudden I have to force lines and rhymes and then there is no flow and it just sounds dumb. Quitting using also dampened my creative side


Luke&Lou


----------



## StarSapphire22

Everyone seems to be having a hard time lately. 

My fiance just sent me this photo to cheer me up. Hopefully it can put a quick little smile on everyone elses faces too. http://ifunny.mobi/i/OWafxCDz1


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> I don't want to wait it frustrating especially half way through a poem and all of a sudden I have to force lines and rhymes and then there is no flow and it just sounds dumb. Quitting using also dampened my creative side
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Well quitting using is better than using and having a "more creative side."  and I'm sorry you don't wanna wait, but our darn heads don't give us an option. Lol.


----------



## Ashes

lisa127 said:


> So opposite of my nephew. He was an intellectual. Extremely intelligent and "geeky" type. He researched everything he ever did in life, including his suicide. And he then left the country to do it.


At least he knew you loved him... That you can always hold dear.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> I have never done this - then again, I live in Iowa.... We don't have clams.



Lol which is why I had asked, because I am next to you in Nebraska and we don't either. It's one of those things you read about in books and think "Someday, I am gonna do that". Right along with eating fresh clams and other assorted food items.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> Well quitting using is better than using and having a "more creative side."  and I'm sorry you don't wanna wait, but our darn heads don't give us an option. Lol.



Well said!


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> So opposite of my nephew. He was an intellectual. Extremely intelligent and "geeky" type. He researched everything he ever did in life, including his suicide. And he then left the country to do it.



In a way, it's good he did. So many end up botched and the person a veggie making things even worse for everybody. Sounds like a waste of a very good person, though.


----------



## AZtortMom

lisa127 said:


> Well, I have not been here to see you all in over a week. One week ago today I lost a loved one to suicide. And I'm lost here. Don't know how to deal with this. I'm sorry to be such a downer.


I'm very sorry for your loss Lisa


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> Lol which is why I had asked, because I am next to you in Nebraska and we don't either. It's one of those things you read about in books and think "Someday, I am gonna do that". Right along with eating fresh clams and other assorted food items.


I take for granted living by the ocean. And I have a rule that I won't eat most seafood if I'm in a landlocked state. And I'm so spoiled eating crab I catch and cook and ear just hours out of the water. I took four of the tuna I caught and lemon tuna canned out if it. Four tuna was 96 lbs gave me 105 cans. Fresh clams fresh salmon. I grew up raising cattle and pigs so we always had homegrown beef an pork to eat.


Luke&Lou


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> In a way, it's good he did. So many end up botched and the person a veggie making things even worse for everybody. Sounds like a waste of a very good person, though.


Exactly what he said, Jacqui. How weird. It was why he researched so thoroughly.


----------



## lisa127

Kerryann said:


> I lost my cousin in 2001. I had a lot of guilt too and I ran through all the preceding days over and over. I also had a lot of anger. Suicide doesn't let you grieve naturally.


I see you are in Michigan. Are you near Ann Arbor? He told us if we are ever in Ann Arbor to try the Song Bird Cafe.

He lived here in Ohio, but spent the last few months in Ann Arbor.


----------



## Kerryann

lisa127 said:


> I see you are in Michigan. Are you near Ann Arbor? He told us if we are ever in Ann Arbor to try the Song Bird Cafe.
> 
> He lived here in Ohio, but spent the last few months in Ann Arbor.


I am about 40 minutes north of A2. It's a really nice city, especially for intellectuals.


----------



## želva

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ava never pays attention to the tortoises. Sure, when Stanley has mounted Mikita and is grunting, she'll walk over to the yard barrier and tip her head in puzzlement, but really that's it.
> All that said, when the painted turtle showed up here, Ava was all about it. She wanted that sucker bad. I'm just glad I saw it before she did.



Our dogs don't really pay attention to tortoises now too. But when we got our first sully, it was small, few months old. So we made here small frame with wire net over top, so other animals couldn't get to her. But it somehow escaped and dogs got here before we saw. And this happened while we didn't let them together. So god knows what would happened if we just let them roam free when not watching them.


----------



## Jacqui

I have been lucky, my dogs ignore the tortoises and turtles. The only exception was a very elderly collie we had who after the shells were under the tree for a year, decided she had to eat the two snapper carapace shells I had as decoration under a tree by a pond. Now that I have a couple of Chihuahua dogs, I fear more for their lives at the hands of the two larger sulcatas, then any of the other dogs harming the tortoises. Not that the dogs and tortoises/turtles ever normally get a chance to be near each other. I witnessed the one sulcata going after a kitten who had gotten into their enclosure and he was planning on killing the kitten. The bigger cats go into their enclosure and the two big sulcatas ignore them.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone



Morning to you and good afternoon to the rest of you.


----------



## želva

One of our cats frequently sleep in indoor pen, but now whit two sullies i doubt she would sleep there again. When she had tow kitties last year they often sat on Romeo or sleep there.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So here is what I've come up with. What do y'all think?

There is, in my opinion, never a time when a dog and a tortoise should be together. The three big causes for visits to the vet of a tortoise are all avoidable. 
1) Improper care/diet of the tortoise. 
2) Tortoise escapes outdoor pen and lives wild in poor climatic conditions and is found with failing health and URS. 
3) Dog and tortoise encounters. 
This list is not in any order of frequency, it's just the top three. 
Dog vs. tortoise/turtle typically happen with the dog that is trusted. When you don't trust a dog, it doesn't get the opportunity. It's the ones we trust and don't stay vigilant with that have the opportunity.


----------



## želva

I agree, dog encounters usually don't end well, especially with small torts. I assume that dogs often confuse small tort with toy, and start chewing on them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ken: You just can't reach some people. They won't hear you no matter how you say it.

I had a guy over here to adopt a desert tortoise. He wanted two because everything he had was in two's - 2 chickens, 2 very small dogs, 2 cats, etc. I must have told him 10 times that he could only have 1 tortoise. I explained how they were solitary creature, how they would fight, how it would be stressful on the less dominant one. I used everything in my arsenal. But he kept asking. He even put his hands together in the prayer position and said, "PLEEEEZE!!" 

Some people have an idea in their mind and nothing can change it. The only way he's going to listen is after the dog has chewed the tortoise.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Ken: You just can't reach some people. They won't hear you no matter how you say it.
> 
> I had a guy over here to adopt a desert tortoise. He wanted two because everything he had was in two's - 2 chickens, 2 very small dogs, 2 cats, etc. I must have told him 10 times that he could only have 1 tortoise. I explained how they were solitary creature, how they would fight, how it would be stressful on the less dominant one. I used everything in my arsenal. But he kept asking. He even put his hands together in the prayer position and said, "PLEEEEZE!!"
> 
> Some people have an idea in their mind and nothing can change it. The only way he's going to listen is after the dog has chewed the tortoise.


Thanks Yvonne. Does my letter come across easy?


----------



## Yvonne G

For me, because I understand and believe what you're saying, but for a non-believer, I'm not so sure. Maybe attach a few of the pictures of dog chewed tortoise.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good idea. The “Cowboy" part of me wants to get in this guys face, tapping him hard on the chest with my index finger, followed by an open hand upside the head! Ya know?


----------



## dmmj

Went to peetco today, after lunch, and guesswhat I saw there? Green iguanas,I couldn't believe it,plus they wanted 39.99 for them. Wow.


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> Went to peetco today, after lunch, and guesswhat I saw there? Green iguanas,I couldn't believe it,plus they wanted 39.99 for them. Wow.


Did you buy two?

So this is the town we were in for the beer festival. It's a German town.
This was our hotel. It's huge at least twice what you can see.


----------



## dmmj

No, I do not want a 6 foot monster in my house.


----------



## StarSapphire22

So there's a new interior design business that is going up like a block from my apartment. Today I got up the nerve to send them an email to see if they were hiring. If I didn't go to school for something animal related, it would be for design (and probably of the interior persuasion). I'm rather excited and nervous...I can't wait to hear back!


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> Did you buy two?
> 
> So this is the town we were in for the beer festival. It's a German town.
> This was our hotel. It's huge at least twice what you can see.


Very nice. You must had a good time.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I don't know where to say this, so I'm saying it here. We have great care sheets for sulcatas, leopards, Russians, hermanns, etc. Where's the boxie one? Lots of people seem to be finding/buying them lately but there's no centralized basic info kindof thread to point noobs to.

Hint hint you boxie smartypantses.


----------



## StarSapphire22

StarSapphire22 said:


> I don't know where to say this, so I'm saying it here. We have great care sheets for sulcatas, leopards, Russians, hermanns, etc. Where's the boxie one? Lots of people seem to be finding/buying them lately but there's no centralized basic info kindof thread to point noobs to.
> 
> Hint hint you boxie smartypantses.


 
I guess I should explain what brought this on. I went to the zoo a couple of weeks ago and they have a big boxie of some sort in a 20 gallon tank. His beak is huuuuuuge and he just looks sad and miserable...he has absolutely no room to even turn around. I havent been able to stop thinking about the poor guy. Ive been thinking about offering to buy him from the zoo, or at least providing some sort of caresheet. I was hoping to find something so I knew what I'd be getting into, or something I could include in a polite email.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Luke, local news just showed so citizen crab potters getting a visit by an orca while checking their pots.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> I guess I should explain what brought this on. I went to the zoo a couple of weeks ago and they have a big boxie of some sort in a 20 gallon tank. His beak is huuuuuuge and he just looks sad and miserable...he has absolutely no room to even turn around. I havent been able to stop thinking about the poor guy. Ive been thinking about offering to buy him from the zoo, or at least providing some sort of caresheet. I was hoping to find something so I knew what I'd be getting into, or something I could include in a polite email.


Buy it from them? No. Be a paid intern for their reptile house!


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> No, I do not want a 6 foot monster in my house.


I never said you wanted one, I said you wanted two. They would be homies and could snuggle you when you sleep. I think lizards wouldn't be as snuggly since they aren't warm blooded.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Luke, local news just showed so citizen crab potters getting a visit by an orca while checking their pots.


Orcas are super smart is what I hear. They may not be as sweet as free willy though.

Oh Game Of Thrones is on....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mind in the Water


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> I don't know where to say this, so I'm saying it here. We have great care sheets for sulcatas, leopards, Russians, hermanns, etc. Where's the boxie one? Lots of people seem to be finding/buying them lately but there's no centralized basic info kindof thread to point noobs to.
> 
> Hint hint you boxie smartypantses.


I just posted a request for you over in the box turtle section. Let's see what shows up.


----------



## dmmj

Exactly how I feel mr. jackson


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Luke, local news just showed so citizen crab potters getting a visit by an orca while checking their pots.


Tillamook Bay


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Buy it from them? No. Be a paid intern for their reptile house!


 
Yeah, except I don't do bugs. And they have all sorts of creepy crawlies I am not a fan of. I can feed em to things, but I dont touch em. They do have some Blandings turtles and an albino alligator snapper. There are three smaller blandings in a 75 gallon or so, they seemed pretty happy. The snapper is also in a smaller tank (maybe 30 gallons?)...he looks rather deformed. :/ Our zoo is very small and not well funded. People donated over a million dollars for the new otter exhibit, but no one cares about the reptile house so it doesn't get upgraded. It's kindof away from everything else and filled with "icky" animals, so why bother, right? *sarcasm* Our zoo also kind of doubles as a wildlife refuge. The otters were rescued as babies and rehabilitated. I don't know the stories of these turtles. They could have some reason for being in not the greatest of shape that isn't the zoos fault. Other than being small, the snappers habitat looks great. The box turtles is all wrong though. He didn't even have water.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just posted a request for you over in the box turtle section. Let's see what shows up.


 
Thanks Ken!


----------



## Ashes

Lol my dad saw this on a Saturday stroll and just HAD to send me the "turtle porn" as he called it.... Lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> The box turtles is all wrong though. He didn't even have water.


From what I've read on the Internet Machine, turtles and tortoises don't need water. They get all the water they need from the food they eat. A pet store had that so it must be true...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Almost sounds like the Portland zoo.


----------



## StarSapphire22

For the most part they do take good care of their animals. They focus on species from climates similar to ours (frozen, lol) and have created some great habitats. The reptile room is pretty much stacked tanks though and left much to be desired.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. I've just created the first installment of random articles I come across thread.


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> From what I've read on the Internet Machine, turtles and tortoises don't need water. They get all the water they need from the food they eat. A pet store had that so it must be true...


Sarcasm, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> Sarcasm, right?


Oh hell yes!!! Dripping with sarcasm.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oh hell yes!!! Dripping with sarcasm.


 
But not dripping with water.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good idea. The “Cowboy" part of me wants to get in this guys face, tapping him hard on the chest with my index finger, followed by an open hand upside the head! Ya know?



Oh heck, just lasso him and drag him behind a horse for awhile. That should do the trick.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Oh heck, just lasso him and drag him behind a horse for awhile. That should do the trick.


They might be “into" that though…


----------



## Jacqui

želva said:


> I agree, dog encounters usually don't end well, especially with small torts. I assume that dogs often confuse small tort with toy, and start chewing on them.



It's the shells that hold the attraction. Something about them calls seductively to a dog saying, "Come chew me up. I am the most amazingly yummy delicious things you will ever eat".


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> They might be “into" that though…




Oh, they are from your area?


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Did you buy two?
> 
> So this is the town we were in for the beer festival. It's a German town.
> This was our hotel. It's huge at least twice what you can see.



Love the bridge! What is in that gazebo like place? Looks like it's a pet area maybe?


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> So there's a new interior design business that is going up like a block from my apartment. Today I got up the nerve to send them an email to see if they were hiring. If I didn't go to school for something animal related, it would be for design (and probably of the interior persuasion). I'm rather excited and nervous...I can't wait to hear back!



Good luck!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Oh, they are from your area?


California likely. No really, I've no idea. Their vet told them the animals would all learn to get along. I suggested firing the vet, that the vet was just looking for more ways to make money further down the road.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> Lol my dad saw this on a Saturday stroll and just HAD to send me the "turtle porn" as he called it.... Lol.
> View attachment 80680



Does he live in Iowa, too?


----------



## Jacqui

David, would you like to come play Candy Crush????????


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> For the most part they do take good care of their animals. They focus on species from climates similar to ours (frozen, lol) and have created some great habitats. The reptile room is pretty much stacked tanks though and left much to be desired.



It seems that is the way it is with most zoos and their reptile exhibits.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Jacqui

Did everybody have a nice Sunday?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Did everybody have a nice Sunday?


Yup  saw Godzilla. You?


----------



## Jacqui

The movie or was he like running around in Phoenix?  Did you like it?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Of course I had a good Sunday. Today is the “High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday"! How could it be bad?


----------



## AZtortMom

The movie was good


----------



## Jacqui

Did you eat buttered popcorn? I love movie theater buttered popcorn.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Of course I had a good Sunday. Today is the “High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday"! How could it be bad?



Well there is that.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> It's the shells that hold the attraction. Something about them calls seductively to a dog saying, "Come chew me up. I am the most amazingly yummy delicious things you will ever eat".


Think about the other things that people feed dogs of the same textures. I was at a pet store today and they were selling pig ears, pig hooves, ram horns, and such things.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Think about the other things that people feed dogs of the same textures. I was at a pet store today and they were selling pig ears, pig hooves, ram horns, and such things.



Folks who own horses know how much dogs love to be there when the farrier comes to visit.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The last two days Ava has been in dog bliss chewing on hoof trimmings...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Has anyone heard of “Landfillharmonic"?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Love the bridge! What is in that gazebo like place? Looks like it's a pet area maybe?


In the little gazebo cage, there are peacocks, albino peacocks, and pigeons. 
The whole town is pretty pet friendly. I was making a dash to the ladies room and I met the cutest tiny yorkie. She was wearing a cute pink sweater and when I walked up to her she put up one paw in the air somewhere between pick me up and waving hi.


----------



## Jacqui

That sounds so cute and adorable!


----------



## Elohi

Hi everyone 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Evening Monica, how's your world today?


----------



## Jacqui

You changed your picture!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)




Oh and Hi! *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Has anyone heard of “Landfillharmonic"?


Just watched something on 60 minutes about it. Great story


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Evening Monica, how's your world today?



Doing very well. I'm upset thy y big kids dad lied to me about when they would be returning from their trip to Missouri. He told me they would only miss school on Friday but did not return today so they will be missing tomorrow too. He didn't bother texting me back when I asked what was going on. I'm trying not to let it upset me too much but it's going to be extremely stressful to help get my son caught back up in his school work. He was already behind in his one of his classes so this is not going to help :0/
I may just put all the stress in his court and let him manage all of the emails from the teachers and coordinating all the homework and tutoring. He's an ex for many reasons... 

How about yourself?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening Monica


----------



## Elohi

I spy a tortoise soaking in the dish. I love catching them staying good and hydrated <3


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

Where in MO did they go?


----------



## AZtortMom

Nite all off to bed *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Nite all off to bed *waves*



Nite. Hope you get lots of rest for tomorrow.


----------



## Elohi

The Rolla area. They're grandma is really getting frail so their dad took them to see her. 

Ugh! Just realized they won't be back in time for his piano lesson and because there wasn't enough notice it's money in the trash. Dishonesty really pisses me off. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I have relations of the ex variety in misery as well. I'm sure he wasn't lying about getting them back in time for school, it just wasn't a high priority for him. Don't pass the consequences on him. You are better able to do your kids right in this circumstance. Certainly he should pay for the missed lesson though. 
I've had an ok day. My honey has been ill the last couple days so it hasn't been fun.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I have relations of the ex variety in misery as well. I'm sure he wasn't lying about getting them back in time for school, it just wasn't a high priority for him. Don't pass the consequences on him. You are better able to do your kids right in this circumstance. Certainly he should pay for the missed lesson though.
> I've had an ok day. My honey has been ill the last couple days so it hasn't been fun.




You are totally right. Nothing would get accomplished if I handed it all to him. -sigh- I told him on Friday that I had received an email from one of our sons teachers, letting me know that he has 3 assignments out/late and that he missed a test in Friday. Now he will add missing Monday to the mix. The remainder of the year is going to be so much fun :0/

I'm sorry to hear your honey is not feeling well. {{{{{get well soon}}}}}



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Luke, local news just showed so citizen crab potters getting a visit by an orca while checking their pots.


Tillamook bay is south of where we crab but I have seen several orcas. They were pretty cool I had never seen them in the wild before. I also saw a pod of dolphins that had to be 500 strong. Oh and last summer I saw a six foot sea turtle 


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

So, so busy today. meeting after meeting. None stop action. I need more Mercy.


----------



## T33's Torts

I've been told that tomorrow is "Monday"....?


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Does he live in Iowa, too?


Nope, Missouri.


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> The Rolla area. They're grandma is really getting frail so their dad took them to see her.
> 
> Ugh! Just realized they won't be back in time for his piano lesson and because there wasn't enough notice it's money in the trash. Dishonesty really pisses me off.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


My dad lives in Rolla - that's where I'm going next weekend.  Sorry about the dishonesty, though - that's not cool at all....


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> I've been told that tomorrow is "Monday"....?


Yeah, that's unfortunately correct.


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> My dad lives in Rolla - that's where I'm going next weekend.  Sorry about the dishonesty, though - that's not cool at all....



Small world!
I lived in that area for several years. Lived in MO for over a decade. It took about that long to quit calling it misery lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

We all have some "Monday Syndrome". I like Monday. I like everyday actually.


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> We all have some "Monday Syndrome". I like Monday. I like everyday actually.



I loathe mornings. All mornings. It doesn't matter what day of the week...just ugh...morning are my nemesis. It takes me half the day to feel fully awake and then I'm primed around 5-6pm. I must live in the wrong time zone or something. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

If that is the case. You are a perfect person for international business. 

BTW: I like your old avatar.


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> I loathe mornings. All mornings. It doesn't matter what day of the week...just ugh...morning are my nemesis. It takes me half the day to feel fully awake and then I'm primed around 5-6pm. I must live in the wrong time zone or something.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I agree. Lol. People at work know not to talk to me for a while in the morning. I just can't help it. Lol.


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> If that is the case. You are a perfect person for international business.
> 
> BTW: I like your old avatar.



Just changed it again lol. 
I don't have any good ones on my phone so I put up another cheesy one hahaha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Goodnight friends. I'm not even a little bit tired but I have to stop reading (read: stop flipping through the forum, fb, and google) and make myself go to sleep because little bitty will tell me that she is "done with her crib" tomorrow morning and I will be wishing I had gone to sleep sooner. 
TTFN. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're gonna watch the amazing race then probably go to bed. It's way too easy for me to stay up late. It takes me “longer than normal" to get moving in the mornings I've been told. Lately I've been setting my alarm to get up at 5:15 and I don't take naps so I m going to bed earlier.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And it's a good picture from what I can tell in a 1/4" square. LOL.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Just changed it again lol.
> I don't have any good ones on my phone so I put up another cheesy one hahaha
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


This is a beautiful picture. Of cause beautiful person make beautiful photo. I like it. 

Is this taking around 5 or 6 PM. If not......Your previous theory something about mornings.........Are not going to stand!!!LOL!!

Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Well I was able to write one tonight. It seems I just needed the right motivation. Was tempted to share it but then I got to nervous 


Luke&Lou


----------



## želva

Good morning! 
Getting ready to pack all of our torts and go to vet. 
Rescue from pet shop need a check up about her shell, we were able to shorten her beak, but it's still pretty long.


----------



## bouaboua

Share! Share! Share! Share! Share! Share! Share! Share! SHARE! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey friends, I wanted to make sure everyone saw the great deal for 150 watt CHE I posted in reported adds yesterday. $6.89 is a great price for stocking up on for backups or future enclosures that haven't been planned yet. 
And now where is Mike?


----------



## bouaboua

Yep!!

On ebay. Great deal. Thank you for the tip. 

Yeah! Where is Mike? Tiff are not too active too. 

HELLO THERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRE.............!!!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hello hello hello


Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all Happy Monday


----------



## dmmj

Call me a nerd but I find this funny.


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Well I was able to write one tonight. It seems I just needed the right motivation. Was tempted to share it but then I got to nervous
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I'd hold a knife to your throat, but a) I'm significantly shorter than you are and b ) I don't feel like getting blood on my hands... again.


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Share! Share! Share! Share! Share! Share! Share! Share! SHARE! ! ! ! ! !


I think it was read by the person it was about 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

LoutheRussian said:


> I think it was read by the person it was about
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I take that back I found it. No one read it. All is ok. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> I'd hold a knife to your throat, but a) I'm significantly shorter than you are and b ) I don't feel like getting blood on my hands... again.


Shortly after your read the last thing I wrote you stopped talking to me....


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

dmmj said:


> Call me a nerd but I find this funny.


Hahahaha even at 4 am that's funny


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Shortly after your read the last thing I wrote you stopped talking to me....
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


In my defesnse, I kind of stopped talking to everyone.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning. So I want to mention to all that with this election time rolling around, there will be initiatives to help fund some aspect of your local volunteer fire dept. If you live in one of these areas that rely on he volunteer dept. I say pass the requests for the money. 9/10 of the time it's for equipment to help save your life and property. No I've no affiliation with any other than waking up once full confused wondering why they were all in my living room.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> In my defesnse, I kind of stopped talking to everyone.


She sure did.


----------



## Ashes

Good morning all.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hi


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


What's up for today?


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!!*


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Tillamook bay is south of where we crab but I have seen several orcas. They were pretty cool I had never seen them in the wild before. I also saw a pod of dolphins that had to be 500 strong. Oh and last summer I saw a six foot sea turtle
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Okay turning green with envy here.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> The Rolla area. They're grandma is really getting frail so their dad took them to see her.
> 
> Ugh! Just realized they won't be back in time for his piano lesson and because there wasn't enough notice it's money in the trash. Dishonesty really pisses me off.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



I would bet he thought he would be back in the time he said. Travel, especially with young children takes longer then you plan. He also took them to see relatives who seldom get to see them and for whom this may be a last chance, I bet time lines got taken out of his hands a bit there too. The main point to me would be, the children got to see their Grandma which may be for the last time. Memories were made by all that may have to hold them a life time. To me it's one of those for the greater good scenarios. A missed lesson, missed school, perhaps a lower school grade while very important in the grand scheme is not so important. Ten years from now which thing will be more important in the long run? ... just my outsider view and opinions. Keep in mind I would have been much like you about my kids missing the school, lesson, feeling lied too, ect.., Now I am old looking back and I see those things from a different view and realize my priorities might have been a bit off.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Well I was able to write one tonight. It seems I just needed the right motivation. Was tempted to share it but then I got to nervous
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Glad your muse was back. Maybe the next one you will share with us.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> We all have some "Monday Syndrome". I like Monday. I like everyday actually.



Great attitude!


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> I would bet he thought he would be back in the time he said. Travel, especially with young children takes longer then you plan. He also took them to see relatives who seldom get to see them and for whom this may be a last chance, I bet time lines got taken out of his hands a bit there too. The main point to me would be, the children got to see their Grandma which may be for the last time. Memories were made by all that may have to hold them a life time. To me it's one of those for the greater good scenarios. A missed lesson, missed school, perhaps a lower school grade while very important in the grand scheme is not so important. Ten years from now which thing will be more important in the long run? ... just my outsider view and opinions. Keep in mind I would have been much like you about my kids missing the school, lesson, feeling lied too, ect.., Now I am old looking back and I see those things from a different view and realize my priorities might have been a bit off.




I'd be less irritated with the situation if he'd have used a little communication. Asking me if I thought an extra day would have set our son back too far or explaining that their great grandma was more frail than expected... He isn't known for being an honest person so when he finally did text me, it was likely not even true. My kids will tell me when they get home. They are 13 and 11 so they are aware and they catch their dad lying constantly. His lying very recently hurt our daughter... He had a girlfriend living with him and my daughter really liked her because she was kind and interesting since she is from Mexico. Well my ex was cheating on her and she caught him via texts and messages and told my daughter. I don't know why she told her but she did and told her than she was probably going to have to leave and now she understands why I REALLY left him. He tells people that I'm crazy and that he's a single dad. Obviously she figured out pretty quick that wasn't the truth because well, I'm not crazy, and he isn't really truly a single dad. We have 50/50 custody sooo... She kinda figured him out and left. Then he lied to my daughter that she was going to come back after she did something in Mexico. But my kid knows better... It's sad that he brings women after woman around, only for them to adore my kids and then figure their dad out and leave. Anyways...
So 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LolaMyLove

Good morning everyone. Hope everyones weekend was good. Im am exhausted, my sons friends didn't leave until 5pm last night. I had them for a full 24hrs. It was good, my son needed it. He doesn't have a lot of friends so when kids want to come over I will make it as fun as I can for them. Yesterday I took them to play Laser Tag and then the day ended with a lemon fight (don't ask me...their boys) and a shaving cream fight. So they went home smelling awesome. Now I need a few days to recover.

My new little arrival (name still TBD) goes to the vet today for her fecal. Keeping my fingers crossed. She is eating well and seems to be calming down. Yesterday when I was putting food in her bowl she grabbed a piece out of my fingers, kind of surprised me. 

Sweet! Rain in the forecast, last week it was 97, this week 72 with scattered showers. That makes me happy, I don't like the heat. Whats everyones plans for the week?


----------



## Elohi

I had to post that because I was typing blindly. 
Continued:
So anyways, I have to distance myself emotionally from anything involving the ex because I would be mad all the time otherwise. Life is too short for that lol. I let them go to MO for an extended thanksgiving break, they missed 2 days then. They were also there in September and in July of last year. They went up in February and here they are again in May. They miss school on every trip and while it's no big deal for my 11 yr old, it's a huge deal for my 13 yr old who is struggling to stay caught up just on a normal schedule. :0/
I just hope that since the major writing assignments are done and over with that he won't feel as overwhelmed this time while trying to get caught back up. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

But poo on him and his never ending BS. 
Gooooooood morning!!!!!! No sunshine here yet, except for the never ending sunshine that comes from little bitty. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I struggled in school as well. It wasn't until I was asked to leave the main high school and transferred to the alternative high school that I got on track. I was even able to graduate 1/2 year early. I had small classes and teachers that cared about us students. While at the regular high school, my Spanish teacher sent a note home that simply said, “Ken is a playboy in class!" Very constructive. While at the alternative high, I became a student science teacher for second graders and the local newspaper ran a story on me titled, “Round peg that doesn't fit the square holes at the high school". I was lucky. I had teachers motivated to help me. They would work together to help me combine projects for multiple class credit.


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> This is a beautiful picture. Of cause beautiful person make beautiful photo. I like it.
> 
> Is this taking around 5 or 6 PM. If not......Your previous theory something about mornings.........Are not going to stand!!!LOL!!
> 
> Hahahahaha!!!




Actually it was! We went to eat dinner at Red Robbin and it was between 5 and 6 when this was taken hahaha!
My husband took this picture to send to my daughter to show her I was wearing the bracelet she made for me, my tortoise ring, and to show her my new haircut. She was in Missouri with her dad on Friday when this was taken so had no idea I had cut my hair. She was so excited, her responses to the picture were hilarious. She is a sweet and hilarious girl. 





Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Oh shoot that one is cropped, can't really see the bracelet she made me. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

:embarrassed:
Don't mind my boney hand.


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monica, did you see I made a thread for random articles I find on the Internet Machine?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> Okay turning green with envy here.


Is that envy or seasickness?


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> Glad your muse was back. Maybe the next one you will share with us.


You might still get one. I'm really shy about my writing. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ashes said:


> What's up for today?


Working this morning sometime then I dunno


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Actually it was! We went to eat dinner at Red Robbin and it was between 5 and 6 when this was taken hahaha!
> My husband took this picture to send to my daughter to show her I was wearing the bracelet she made for me, my tortoise ring, and to show her my new haircut. She was in Missouri with her dad on Friday when this was taken so had no idea I had cut my hair. She was so excited, her responses to the picture were hilarious. She is a sweet and hilarious girl.
> View attachment 80706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Very Lovely picture. You looks very fresh with the new hair style. You do look very sharp in this photo. SO you are a evening person.

My wife will be very envy of that tortoise ring of yours. My wife have a good collection of those thing too. You got to share some picture of your older girl some time, Maybe you did before but I don't recall I seen her photo before. Of cause you need to have her permission before you post. I don't want to upset her.


----------



## Elohi

That was her in my old display picture. This was on her birthday and she grabbed my hair and wore it with me. Hahahaha. She is a clown. 





Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. I found a warm fuzzie article for the other thread...


----------



## Elohi

Little bitty says she wants to snuggle and read me a book. I'll bbl. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  we are prepping for our trip to Hawaii. Getting the house to a place where the pet sitter doesn't think we are complete slobs


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  we are prepping for our trip to Hawaii. Getting the house to a place where the pet sitter doesn't think we are complete slobs


And the text messages that say, “I'm touching your stuff!" Oh, wait. I'm not house sitting…


----------



## LoutheRussian

This chat has been silent for too long


Luke&Lou


----------



## littleginsu

Ugh. Seriously hate Mondays. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashes

littleginsu said:


> Ugh. Seriously hate Mondays.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Someone wanna come work for me?.... I've never had such an awful office manager and I just really don't like her..... Biting my tongue is getting harder by the day.....

How's everyone's day?! What's everyone up to?? Busy day it seems since the chat, as Luke has pointed out, has been quiet.


----------



## AZtortMom

Me, I just woke up from a nap


----------



## LoutheRussian

I've been hanging out at home with a friend. Gonna go do some work soon... Maybe 


Luke&Lou


----------



## želva

Thinking about going to sleep or not. It's actually not so late here yet. But you know time flies while you browse forum 
Our big sullies still have parasites, but it's better than it was year ago. They got shots so this is taken care of. Also poor greek rescue have fungus on her shell so we guessed right that it isn't safe to put her with others. Also vet said he didn't see such a bad case, about 3/4 of her shell is affected


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Is that envy or seasickness?
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Since I have never been on the sea, who knows it could be both.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  we are prepping for our trip to Hawaii. Getting the house to a place where the pet sitter doesn't think we are complete slobs



I think you need to take me with you as a chaperone.


----------



## Jacqui

želva said:


> Thinking about going to sleep or not. It's actually not so late here yet. But you know time flies while you browse forum
> Our big sullies still have parasites, but it's better than it was year ago. They got shots so this is taken care of. Also poor greek rescue have fungus on her shell so we guessed right that it isn't safe to put her with others. Also vet said he didn't see such a bad case, about 3/4 of her shell is affected



What kind of shots takes care of worms?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Alright tortie peoples! Taylor got an interview tomorrow at the post office! I need some good juju cause he hates his job and we seriously need more money lately...so pray, cross your fingers and toes, wish on stars and 11:11, leave offerings for good luck fairies or whatever it is you guys do! We need good juju!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Every Time:

Every time you look at me
A million memories I do see
From when your hand first touched my lap
To when I finally kissed you back
I find I miss out little talks
Almost as much as our daily walks 
Head over heels I fell
My head was swimming my joy did swell
Now all of that is gone 
I'm left alone wondering what went wrong
My heart still aches to this day
Every time I'm with you I want the courage to say
You're the prettiest woman I've ever met
But you already know this I would bet
I'm scared to tell you just how I feel
Afraid your rejection would become to real
So I sit and quietly write
And let my soul bleed late into the night


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

StarSapphire22 said:


> Alright tortie peoples! Taylor got an interview tomorrow at the post office! I need some good juju cause he hates his job and we seriously need more money lately...so pray, cross your fingers and toes, wish on stars and 11:11, leave offerings for good luck fairies or whatever it is you guys do! We need good juju!


I'll beseech the Flying Spaghetti Monster to work his tasty magic on your behalf 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Every Time:
> 
> Every time you look at me
> A million memories I do see
> From when your hand first touched my lap
> To when I finally kissed you back
> I find I miss out little talks
> Almost as much as our daily walks
> Head over heels I fell
> My head was swimming my joy did swell
> Now all of that is gone
> I'm left alone wondering what went wrong
> My heart still aches to this day
> Every time I'm with you I want the courage to say
> You're the prettiest woman I've ever met
> But you already know this I would bet
> I'm scared to tell you just how I feel
> Afraid your rejection would become to real
> So I sit and quietly write
> And let my soul bleed late into the night
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I like it!! Very sweet, and sad at the same time. Still awesome, though.


----------



## StarSapphire22

"Tasty Magic."


----------



## AZtortMom

I really like it too Luke.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Alright tortie peoples! Taylor got an interview tomorrow at the post office! I need some good juju cause he hates his job and we seriously need more money lately...so pray, cross your fingers and toes, wish on stars and 11:11, leave offerings for good luck fairies or whatever it is you guys do! We need good juju!



I'll try to remember to type with my fingers crossed, but ya know that is kinda hard to do.  Good luck to him.


----------



## Jacqui

Luke that was great! I wish some guy would have written a poem like that about me.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> I'll beseech the Flying Spaghetti Monster to work his tasty magic on your behalf
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Now that is original or is it just something else I have been too naïve to have read or heard?


----------



## Jacqui

Tonight I saw our first hummingbird of the year!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> Now that is original or is it just something else I have been to naïve to have read or heard?


 
Nope, Flying Spaghetti Monster has been around for a while. 

Hey Ken, did you ever get that boxie care sheet?


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Nope, Flying Spaghetti Monster has been around for a while.



So just another thing that has passed my by while hiding out in the cornfields, huh?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> So just another thing that has passed my by while hiding out in the cornfields, huh?


 
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_Spaghetti_Monster


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Nope, Flying Spaghetti Monster has been around for a while.
> 
> Hey Ken, did you ever get that boxie care sheet?


Not as of yet…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I had a fun day of dealing with doctors, lawyers and bankers.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I had a fun day of dealing with doctors, lawyers and bankers.


 
That doesn't sound fun at all!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And probably put 100 miles on the truck. But I like driving because then I sing on the road.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But it's not like driving through 5 states to do a 3 hr show.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm half thinking of buying 10 of those CHE's and relisting them for $15.00 for easy money that would still be a good price.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ya bunch of light-weights, that killed chat? So I think Mike hasn't been on lately because he's jealous of the attention Sibi and Tiffany got when they were MIA. LOL. Here ya go Mike...
“Oh where could Mike be? Abducted by aliens that are doing unmentionable things to his...
I so hope he's ok. Tiffany is probably missing the “Way Older Brother" advise he would offer her. I know I'm sure missing... Ok, I've got to stop. I'm busting a gut here trying to keep a straight face. 
So hurry back Mike, hoping all is well in your neck of Texas.


----------



## Ashes

Yeah!! Where is my big brother??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> Yeah!! Where is my big brother??


Gettin' probed...


----------



## mike taylor

I've been here the whole time . Just haven't had much to say lately . If you can believe that . Been working on my house. Having it releveled . Been a little depressed watching my tortoise fund go by by .


----------



## mike taylor

Good one Ken. Just read your last post roflmao!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Good one Ken. Just read your last post roflmao!


Happy to make you smile, my friend.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What's a “tortoise fund"? Due to life, the universe, and everything, I may be needing to sell my pancakes...wow, I choked posting that. Putting it in words makes it that much more reality.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll be back. My sweetie has been ill the last 3 days and I promised her burgers when she got up from her nap.


----------



## StarSapphire22

"Taylor, I asked TFO people to give you good juju for tomorrow!"

"Good juju? Are you guys going to make sacrifices to the almighty tortoise gods or something?"

Boys are silly, silly creatures.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> "Taylor, I asked TFO people to give you good juju for tomorrow!"
> 
> "Good juju? Are you guys going to make sacrifices to the almighty tortoise gods or something?"
> 
> Boys are silly, silly creatures.


Wait a minute! What am I supposed to do with this chicken blood?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What's a “tortoise fund"? Due to life, the universe, and everything, I may be needing to sell my pancakes...wow, I choked posting that. Putting it in words makes it that much more reality.


 
Oh no!  I love your cakes. If you do have to, I'm sure you could find good homes here. Life seems to be kinda rough for you lately, Mr. Cowboy...I sure hope everything works out okay. *hugs*


----------



## mike taylor

You can't sell your tortoises . Do what I do sell off all that old junk in the attic and garage . You know that stuff your wife had you put up there three years ago an it hasn't seen the light of day . I do it all the time and every time I do she says the samething . I forgot all about that . Ha hA


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Taylor, understand these guys won't be happy not getting their chicken blood…


----------



## StarSapphire22

HAHAHAHAHAHA!

Do I spy a cowboy in that picture?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Taylor, understand these guys won't be happy not getting their chicken blood…
> View attachment 80755


Who's that guy in the reflection? 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

IKR? I saw that just before the picture so figured I should smile. Thanks for the hugs. For me, life is life. You know me, I believe in nothing so everything is sacred. I think it's all perspective. It is neither good nor bad, it just is.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Who's that guy in the reflection?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Some goofball.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Whoever thought of grocery delivery is my favorite person in the world.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Whoever thought of grocery delivery is my favorite person in the world.


Townie!!!!!!


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Whoever thought of grocery delivery is my favorite person in the world.



We have a variety of grocery delivery types here and all of them are too expensive. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Townie!!!!!!


 
Haha! Taylor and I are on opposite schedules right now. We just don't have time to go anymore and then end up eating out much more than we should. So now, I can just put the order together while I'm at home in the evenings and then they send someone who gets to make the multiple trips from the parking lot to my apartment door. It's great!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> We have a variety of grocery delivery types here and all of them are too expensive.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
It's just a 7 dollar fee for us. Small orders (under $50, I think) add another $5. But it's really not bad!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Really, I've got to get those burgers cookin'. I can see it now,
(Karen, groggy from sick induced nap),“Ken, where's dinner?"
Me, “I haven't started it yet"
Karen,“What have you been doing?"
Me,“TFO chat"
Karen,“Nice Ken. You've been on chat, talking with your girlfriends while your wife is super sick and now hungry!"
Me,“Hey that's not fair. Mike was on earlier. He told me to sell your stuff and keep my pancakes"
Yeah, that'll work.


----------



## T33's Torts

First off, nice to see Mike back (even if he was only watching from afar). Second, Ken, you can't just sell your tortoises! You must be going nuts or something! CLEARLY, you need to have Karen well in order to properly function. 
Yep, because telling her you're talking to your boyfriend would be a better idea...


----------



## bouaboua

I feel like a baby Sulcata live in a very big closed chamber. we will have a 105 F degree and 95% humidity day here in southeast China.


----------



## bouaboua

Did my shell/skin getting smooth? Come-on down ladies and gentleman. Bring your torts too.


----------



## Ashes

bouaboua said:


> Did my shell/skin getting smooth? Come-on down ladies and gentleman. Bring your torts too.


Lol. Here we all come!


----------



## mike taylor

Yep Tiffany is back in full swing! I missed your sarcasm . It makes me laugh .


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Yep Tiffany is back in full swing! I missed your sarcasm . It makes me laugh .


I don't know how long i'll stay back, sorry Mikey.


----------



## mike taylor

Why? ?? What's up? ?? Do I have to fly across country and kick some *** for you sister?


----------



## Elohi

tffnytorts said:


> I don't know how long i'll stay back, sorry Mikey.


 What? No! What's up in Tiff's world? Message me if you need too Tiff! <3


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

This isn't like you Tiff . Something is up. You must pick at least four times a day on someone .


----------



## Ashes

She won't tell anyone. I've tried. One of those stubborn people.... Darn stubbornness.


----------



## T33's Torts

Y'all rock. But I'm fine.  Thanks though.
and don't listen to Ash... She's just some weirdo from Iowa.......


----------



## AZtortMom

Hey! I like the weirdos from Iowa


----------



## mike taylor

Whats the matter with people in this world these days? I had a perimeter breach some dumbass keeps jumping my fence and walking around in my yard . Two times this month . I have to keep an eye out on my stuff I work so hard for . He runs off just as I come out of the house with my 40 . I don't want to shoot this guy but he's up to something . I hope he's not a sick s.o.b. peeping Tom . My cousin lives next door with three little girls . I seen this guy last night in my back yard . He jumped the fince and ran off . I called and made a police report so if he trys something stupid its on record . Man what happened to respect for your fellow man .


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Whats the matter with people in this world these days? I had a perimeter breach some dumbass keeps jumping my fence and walking around in my yard . Two times this month . I have to keep an eye out on my stuff I work so hard for . He runs off just as I come out of the house with my 40 . I don't want to shoot this guy but he's up to something . I hope he's not a sick s.o.b. peeping Tom . My cousin lives next door with three little girls . I seen this guy last night in my back yard . He jumped the fince and ran off . I called and made a police report so if he trys something stupid its on record . Man what happened to respect for your fellow man .



It's not the Houston pooping Tom is it??!! I saw on the news a couple weeks ago about a weirdo pooping in people's lawns and driveways...


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

I don't know who he is . He is a Spanish guy . You know one time cutting across my yard is one thing . But having your mom call you at midnight telling you someone is creeping around outside is another . I haven't heard anything about a Houston peeper . But I'm keeping a close eye out . I have my 40 by my side . It's a shame you have to put up a gate to keep people out . The thing is where I live we know everybody . My street is a dead end . My cousin lives next door on one side and my brother in law on the other . Then my father in law . My wife was born a raised on this street . It's all family and close friends . So we know everybody . So when there's someone new we look out for each other .


----------



## dmmj




----------



## Kerryann

I am so exhausted and I have to go to my client site tomorrow afternoon. This is going to be awful.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> That doesn't sound fun at all!


Wait wait wait.. we can't decide this based on the high level facts he gave us... umm so Ken... were any of them hotties for us ladies?


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> We have a variety of grocery delivery types here and all of them are too expensive.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


My grocery delivery service involves me sending my hubby a very detailed instant message that lists exactly what needs to be purchased from said grocery store. What ends up coming home is everything on my list- he's an engineer so details are his business, random stuff on sale, what he thinks could be a tasty snack, sometimes a snack for the animals, and whatever else strikes his fancy on the way to the register.


----------



## Elohi

Ken mentioned burgers...this is what we had. Spicy Guacamole burgers and collards. YUMMMMMM





Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

The collards look soo good.
This was too good not to share. He's very handsome and the stuff in the 360 was pretty epic. I wish I had done something like that when I was young. I mean I traveled but it was all for work.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> I don't know how long i'll stay back, sorry Mikey.


There are no unlike button for me to click on for your common...............I can not said I "like" this.

why??????


----------



## StarSapphire22

Kerryann said:


> My grocery delivery service involves me sending my hubby a very detailed instant message that lists exactly what needs to be purchased from said grocery store. What ends up coming home is everything on my list- he's an engineer so details are his business, random stuff on sale, what he thinks could be a tasty snack, sometimes a snack for the animals, and whatever else strikes his fancy on the way to the register.


 
I could give Taylor the exact size, brand, and flavor of spaghetti sauce and he'd come home with noodles. Poor thing tries, but I don't think I'll ever domesticate him.  So he comes with to pick out "his" snacks and for heavy lifting.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

All of this is why I do the shopping here. Well that, and I'm a little social.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Whats the matter with people in this world these days? I had a perimeter breach some dumbass keeps jumping my fence and walking around in my yard . Two times this month . I have to keep an eye out on my stuff I work so hard for . He runs off just as I come out of the house with my 40 . I don't want to shoot this guy but he's up to something . I hope he's not a sick s.o.b. peeping Tom . My cousin lives next door with three little girls . I seen this guy last night in my back yard . He jumped the fince and ran off . I called and made a police report so if he trys something stupid its on record . Man what happened to respect for your fellow man .


He maybe came from California or Connecticut that don't know all the Taxesian's home have 40. or bigger as standard requirement when you apply for driver's license in TX.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> All of this is why I do the shopping here. Well that, and I'm a little social.


On the weekends we shop together. It's a good way to let him think he's getting a little of what he wants and still convince him that eating healthy is really what he wants. 
I wish I was up in bed with his warmness right now.


----------



## želva

Jacqui said:


> What kind of shots takes care of worms?


It's called dehelmintisation vaccine. Vet even let us check samples under microscope and show us what we looking for.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Y'all rock. But I'm fine.  Thanks though.
> and don't listen to Ash... She's just some weirdo from Iowa.......


Psh.

Morning all.


----------



## Elohi

GOOD MORNING!! My big kids are finally home from their trip but already off to school. -sigh- I saw them for all of 30 minutes this morning, boooo! 
Hopefully all the absent makeup work doesn't make the rest of the week miserable for everyone. 

I am going to go lay back down for a few minutes. Hopefully I get lucky and little bitty sleeps in a little, she is usually up by 8, so fingers crossed for a 10am wake up (hahaha silly tired mommy can dream)


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. I must comment here that I find it funny questions were asked about the reflection in the picture, but no one seemed to wonder why Cowboy Ken had some Middle Sepik river spirit figures ready for a photo shoot at the drop of a hat.


----------



## sibi

Good Morning chatters! I'm in my third week of OT for the elbow. Now, it looks like I need the other arm worked on, ugh! Anyway, I'm in a little less pain.

I'm planning a big BBQ on June 1st. The house will be hopping with people coming and going from 3-7 pm. You're all invited, of course. I have friends that will rake up all the leaves on the lawn, and I'll try and get new plants planted in. Some of my blooms are so beautiful, especially the calla lilies and other lilies. I'm still looking for that poem I wrote 13 years ago after 9/11. When I find it, I'll post it here.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Morning all, still waiting for the coffee to kick in... OK why do you have Middle Sepik river spirit figures ready for a photo shoot at the drop of a hat?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all. I must comment here that I find it funny questions were asked about the reflection in the picture, but no one seemed to wonder why Cowboy Ken had some Middle Sepik river spirit figures ready for a photo shoot at the drop of a hat.


 
We just don't question these things. 

Good juju time guys! Taylor just left for his interview.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

littlestella said:


> Morning all, still waiting for the coffee to kick in... OK why do you have Middle Sepik river spirit figures ready for a photo shoot at the drop of a hat?


My grandma Bouvier was something of an amateur cultural anthropologist. She traveled the world a great deal and hung out with primitive peoples. When she passed, I inherited all the spirits. She never went to Africa, though she did go to all the other continents. As she put it, all the guides for Africa were focused on animals, and she couldn't care less about them. LOL.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> We just don't question these things.
> 
> Good juju time guys! Taylor just left for his interview.


I'll let the guides know. Is Taylor ok with the shrunken heads of the enemy? (Other applicants)?


----------



## StarSapphire22

I don't know how many other applicants there are but there's at least one. The chick mentioned another interview after his.

I really hope he gets this. He is so unhappy in his current job...and we'd really like to be on the same schedule again. Not to mention, he would be almost doubling his current pay, I think.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here is a little maintenance trivia for everyone. I use the zoomed fogger for supplying humidity for my chambers. Well the bottle resivior always grows green surface algae in it. Here's what I do to clean the bottle. When it needs filling, I put broken up ice cubes in the bottle and shake and spin the ice inside. The edges of the ice scrape it nice and clean. Then just fill with some warm water to melt the ice and you're good to go with a surprisingly clean bottle. Another helpful hint from Martha…


----------



## Sh3wulf

Hi all. I just sat 10.5 hours yesterday to start and complete my geisha tattoo, which I have waited 18 years to get. I love this piece and wanted to share because I think the artist did a phenomonal job


----------



## mike taylor

Thats awesome . I like it .


----------



## Jacqui

Nice tat. Can I be snoopy and ask what a tat like that runs for? Also what does this tat mean to you or just happen to like geisha?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hey guys! So a little update. Torts are doing great! Slight possibility that one is prego. High hopes she is! 
So I graduate tonight and as a present my friend gave me these.


----------



## tortoisetime565

They are both box turtles.. That's all I know for sure.. One has some shell damage, possibly rot, but I'm going to put them in the abandoned yard by the creek with the other wild boxies!


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Good Morning chatters! I'm in my third week of OT for the elbow. Now, it looks like I need the other arm worked on, ugh! Anyway, I'm in a little less pain.
> 
> I'm planning a big BBQ on June 1st. The house will be hopping with people coming and going from 3-7 pm. You're all invited, of course. I have friends that will rake up all the leaves on the lawn, and I'll try and get new plants planted in. Some of my blooms are so beautiful, especially the calla lilies and other lilies. I'm still looking for that poem I wrote 13 years ago after 9/11. When I find it, I'll post it here.



Glad your feeling less pain!

So folks will be doing yardwork at your party? Sorta like an old fashioned barn building.


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> They are both box turtles.. That's all I know for sure.. One has some shell damage, possibly rot, but I'm going to put them in the abandoned yard by the creek with the other wild boxies!



Might not be the best idea... if they have been in captivity, they may be carrying some disease their wild mates are not. Parasite load especially may be high. Are they the same as what the wild ones are?


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> Hey guys! So a little update. Torts are doing great! Slight possibility that one is prego. High hopes she is!
> So I graduate tonight and as a present my friend gave me these.



Nice gift. Just to add to your knowledge, a tortoises are not called pregnant, but rather gravid.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here is a little maintenance trivia for everyone. I use the zoomed fogger for supplying humidity for my chambers. Well the bottle resivior always grows green surface algae in it. Here's what I do to clean the bottle. When it needs filling, I put broken up ice cubes in the bottle and shake and spin the ice inside. The edges of the ice scrape it nice and clean. Then just fill with some warm water to melt the ice and you're good to go with a surprisingly clean bottle. Another helpful hint from Martha…



Handy trick to know.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I don't know how many other applicants there are but there's at least one. The chick mentioned another interview after his.
> 
> I really hope he gets this. He is so unhappy in his current job...and we'd really like to be on the same schedule again. Not to mention, he would be almost doubling his current pay, I think.



Sounds like to great reasons for him to get the job... three if you factor his dislike of the current job.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hey! I like the weirdos from Iowa



Some of them you might even consider family, huh?


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> Hey guys! So a little update. Torts are doing great! Slight possibility that one is prego. High hopes she is!
> So I graduate tonight and as a present my friend gave me these.



I almost forgot.... Congrats on graduating!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Turns out it was only for one day a week, which was not how it was listed.  So looks like he's gotta keep looking.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Turns out it was only for one day a week, which was not how it was listed.  So looks like he's gotta keep looking.



Could he work that one day and still keep his other job? I am thinking when there is a full time or even more hours type jobs, they may hire from within. So the one day a week could be considered a stepping stone into the "real" job.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Turns out it was only for one day a week, which was not how it was listed.  So looks like he's gotta keep looking.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> Could he work that one day and still keep his other job? I am thinking when there is a full time or even more hours type jobs, they may hire from within. So the one day a week could be considered a stepping stone into the "real" job.


 
No, it conflicts with his current job and they promote by seniority so about 5 fulltime positions would have to open up first.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Guys, one big yawn with no other symptoms is nothing to worry about, right? He has no discharge or runny nose or anything like that. He's been peeing and pooping great, has the appetite of 10 tortoises. He could just be waking up for the day, right?


----------



## AZtortMom

Sounds like you have a sleepy tortoise on your hands  mine yawn like that every morning


----------



## želva

One of our sullies got bloody nose, actually only one nostril, earlier today, but it seem okay now. Probably all the stress of yesterday driving to vet and trying to get out of box the whole time.

@Sh3wulf that's great tattoo, love it.


----------



## želva

Maybe he just have hard time waking up


----------



## StarSapphire22

AZtortMom said:


> Sounds like you have a sleepy tortoise on your hands  mine yawn like that every morning


 
Whew! I'd never seen him do it before but we had just turned his lights on and he was poking his head out of his cave. It was super duper cute before I started freaking out haha. He does seem to be dragging a bit this morning...sleepy boy!


----------



## StarSapphire22

But he sure woke up when I put his food in. He's such a little piggy!


----------



## AZtortMom

Totally sound like mine!  it's almost like a fire has been lot under their butts


----------



## LolaMyLove

Well the fecal just came back on Hazel (yes Cowboy, my kids loved that name so they insisted it stay so she is Hazel-Grace ) and shows a "normal healthy amount of pin-worms" and according to my vet no treatment is needed at this point. I still am going to keep her separate from the others for awhile since she is much smaller then the other two and I may redo the fecal in 30 days just to be safe.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui said:


> Nice gift. Just to add to your knowledge, a tortoises are not called pregnant, but rather gravid.


Thank you! I had forgot the word! I wanted to say egg bound, but that's when they are having trouble. these boxies were wild. One was hit by a car. I'll keep them penned up and feed them some natural dewormers and such before I release them.just to be safe.


----------



## Elohi

Don't you just love the mess a trio of baby Leo's can make? Lol




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> Don't you just love the mess a trio of baby Leo's can make? Lol
> View attachment 80854
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
Haha, they're all like "it wasn't me mom, look I'm way over here!"


----------



## StarSapphire22

Littlefoot has started dragging larger pieces of food into his hide. What a weirdo.


----------



## tortoisetime565

So guys. I have determined that Roxxi is a hermaphidite... Cause she/he has female signs and make signs. Also I caught my make red foot doing mating symbols with her/him. Of my torts are gay, I will still love them.. But I want my baby redfoots!!


----------



## Elohi

The Leo Trio outside to get some sunshine. (In the shade lol)






Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

I finally had ONE nice day to take Littlefoot outside on Sunday. He hid in his hide the whole time. He was pretty scared...pretty sure he peed like a gallon on my hand too.


----------



## AZtortMom

My trio is outside too  but they are in their shade huts sitting on or under their soaker hoses keeping cool. Who says they aren't problem solvers? 

Boy, today is all about the torts.. I've gone to 3 different stores and it is all related to the torts.. Grocery store, Home Depot, the Bank


----------



## Elohi

AZtortMom said:


> Boy, today is all about the torts.. I've gone to 3 different stores and it is all related to the torts.. Grocery store, Home Depot, the Bank



LOL!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Had fun at the neurologists office today. When his assistant said my blood pressure was really good, I told her I tried taking care of myself by not exercising, not watching what I ate, smoking hand rolled cigs and drinking beer. She had no real comment for a follow up. She couldn't tell me to keep up the good work, and she couldn't say my health would improve if I changed anything. Poor thing, they didn't prepare her for someone like me in school...


----------



## T33's Torts

littlestella said:


> Hazel-Grace



Hazel-Grace, as in Hazel-Grace Lancaster? I loved that book, but the ending is downright horrid! John Green is amazing, but none of his books have great ends.


----------



## Sh3wulf

Jacqui said:


> Nice tat. Can I be snoopy and ask what a tat like that runs for? Also what does this tat mean to you or just happen to like geisha?


I have wanted her since I studied the culture and learned about them in my teens. Love their subtle sexuality and the dedication to their training. 
Because I did the whole thing in one sitting I got a really good deal. On average this would run $2500-3000 in Toronto. I didn't pay that


----------



## tortoisetime565

I loved fault in our stars!! It was amazing!!


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> no one seemed to wonder why Cowboy Ken had some Middle Sepik river spirit figures ready for a photo shoot at the drop of a hat.



I don't know about anyone else, but for me...

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/pretend-chat.32013/page-601#post-617013


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> The Leo Trio outside to get some sunshine. (In the shade lol)
> View attachment 80876
> 
> View attachment 80877
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Oh I love that first photo!


----------



## Jacqui

I am melting here. It's too hot!


----------



## Jacqui

I had lunch with this sexy guy today at my favorite Mexican place.  I thought he was pretty hot, too.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I hate money.


----------



## jaizei

StarSapphire22 said:


> I really hope he gets this. He is so unhappy in his current job...and we'd really like to be on the same schedule again. Not to mention, he would be almost doubling his current pay, I think.



What's his current job?


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Had fun at the neurologists office today. When his assistant said my blood pressure was really good, I told her I tried taking care of myself by not exercising, not watching what I ate, smoking hand rolled cigs and drinking beer. She had no real comment for a follow up. She couldn't tell me to keep up the good work, and she couldn't say my health would improve if I changed anything. Poor thing, they didn't prepare her for someone like me in school...


I'm surprised they didn't tell you all your problems are from cigarettes . Befor I stopped smoking thats what my doctor told me . You would not be sick now if you didn't smoke . Your knees are bad because you smoke . Doctors high paid guessers .


----------



## StarSapphire22

jaizei said:


> What's his current job?


 
He works in a call center for a travel website. He's a supervisor and only gets angry people and difficult problems. 

Plus he has to work crap hours and the company's policies are B.S.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I hate money.



Why?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I am melting here. It's too hot!


you would be fine here Jaqcui it's only 100


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> Why?


 
Cause we don't have any. 

I miss too much time at work and my medical bills are getting high and we're behind on everything and apparently our landlord is considering evicting us. And I have a wedding in three months.


----------



## mike taylor

It was 92 today! Hell yeah!


----------



## Jacqui

This is personal, so if you don't want to answer it's fine. How far behind are you on rent since he is thinking eviction?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> you would be fine here Jaqcui it's only 100



It's 88 here and it's too hot to work in the yard. You guys with the hot temps are you outside working?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> It was 92 today! Hell yeah!



I agree yes that's hell.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> you would be fine here Jaqcui it's only 100



If I would be there, I would be trying to kidnap you and going out and finding some margaritas to cool down with. I have been craving a good one all week.


----------



## StarSapphire22

This months and last months. He's friends with my FIL which is how we got the apartment. He's been understanding in the past when we've had tough situations...but I guess he's gonna start cracking down soon. :/


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> It's 88 here and it's too hot to work in the yard. You guys with the hot temps are you outside working?


Yes we are. Fortunately with working so early I get away from most of the heat, but it's brutal


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> If I would be there, I would be trying to kidnap you and going out and finding some margaritas to cool down with. I have been craving a good one all week.


Kidnap away


----------



## Jacqui

Wasn't too bad working outside this am, except with all the dew there were certain things like mowing I couldn't work on. Then we had to leave and didn't get back until late afternoon and it is just too hot to do much work in the far back area. I try to work the shaded areas this time of day, but that's not the work I would like to be doing.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Kidney away



One with fresh strawberries and sugar on the rim is my craving.


----------



## Jacqui

There is an ad showing above the chat on my laptop with poison ivy meds.... I think it saw where I was pulling weeds before I took a break to come in here.


----------



## AZtortMom

That sounds good  the virgin version one for me of course


----------



## Jacqui

You don't drink?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> That sounds good  the virgin version one for me of course



I have never tried one of those, are they good? I don't drink very often, only a single strawberry one at Carlos O'Kelly's a couple of times a year.


----------



## Jacqui

Well time for me to get back to my weeding and to see if the street in front of my house has caved in or started a water fountain geyser yet.


----------



## dmmj

Mothers day 2014


----------



## StarSapphire22

I don't think stress eaters should be allowed to plan weddings. It's really counterproductive. Brain- "Oh no, I can't fit into my wedding dress!" Stomach- "Eat that entire box of cookies. You heard me! The whole thing!"


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> I don't think stress eaters should be allowed to plan weddings. It's really counterproductive. Brain- "Oh no, I can't fit into my wedding dress!" Stomach- "Eat that entire box of cookies. You heard me! The whole thing!"


Lol!!!! I'm right there with you, sista!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> Lol!!!! I'm right there with you, sista!


 
Glad I'm not alone!

3 months to go, I don't know how I'm gonna pull this off. I just called my dress shop to see if there was anything at all we could work out...I doubted it since when I called to tell them I needed my dress stored for another year because my grandmother had cancer and died they were actually MAD at me. They're our biggest expense left and I'm not sure I fit anymore since my weight has fluctuated so much since all this medical stuff has been going on. Have an appointment on Friday to see if I can still fit. :/

Sorry to be such a downer tonight guys, I'm just really freaking out right now.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Glad I'm not alone!
> 
> 3 months to go, I don't know how I'm gonna pull this off. I just called my dress shop to see if there was anything at all we could work out...I doubted it since when I called to tell them I needed my dress stored for another year because my grandmother had cancer and died they were actually MAD at me. They're our biggest expense left and I'm not sure I fit anymore since my weight has fluctuated so much since all this medical stuff has been going on. Have an appointment on Friday to see if I can still fit. :/
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer tonight guys, I'm just really freaking out right now.


Don't freak out - well, I know it's hard because all we women do is worry about weight half the time, especially when trying to fit in a dress. My wedding is 10 months away and my dress fits me perfectly right now - I'm scared i will gain as well and won't fit... :/ 

Anyway, you just HAVE to find the will to exercise. Even hopping on an elliptical for 20-30 minutes a day will help way more than you know! That's how I lost 17 pounds a few years ago - 10 minutes on a bike and 20 minutes on the elliptical 5 days a week. Then you just have to control the eating - think about your dress. You need to fit in it. 

You will be fine. Just buckle down. See, since I have 10 months I'm like "eh, I have 8 months to start." Lol. It's not true because I need to start NOW! Lol. PM me if you wanna talk about anything else wedding-wise. 

And remember - breathe.


----------



## Elohi

The best way to lose weight and maintain weight is to go paleo. No grains. No grain products. No soda. Avoid seed oils and dairy. 
That's how I eat and maintain a heathy weight without exercise. It took a little getting used to but I could never ever go back to eating a traditional American diet full of grains, processed foods, and sugars. 
I've helped a lot of people change their lives by going paleo and supporting them through the beginning stages. One of my friends is about to break 100 lbs lost. Many others have lost weight and become lean and strong. A lot of health problems and signs of health problems have been reversed along the way for many of them. 
Anyways, it good insurance for fitting into something special for a special time at the very least. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

It's hard for me to diet. Not only am I a stress eater and have a huuuge sweet tooth, but my fiance does not, will not eat fruits and veggies. I keep things around like carrots, cucumbers, bananas, etc. for me to snack on but it makes meal planning difficult when my options are some sort of grain/potato, meat, and cheese pretty much.


----------



## StarSapphire22

And in my current condition I struggle to get around my apartment by myself, let alone exercise. :/


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> And in my current condition I struggle to get around my apartment by myself, let alone exercise. :/


It is hard, especially when others in the house won't eat the same, or if you are unable to exercise regularly. I'm just lazy and it's awful but I went from just me and my daughter to 5 of us and it's the most stressful and tiring thing ever. My body can't get used to it, the kids are picky eaters, my fiancé won't eat veggies really and loves grains and crap food..... I can't seem to win. Doesn't sound like you can either...  sorry.... I hope you figure it out.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Exactly. I don't have the kid issue, but...I mean, I love carbs and cheese and pop and all this stuff that's bad for me. I love food. I love to eat. And lately I've been hungry ALL the time...Taylor jokes I have a tapeworm. I try to snack healthier, and eat fruits and veggies...drink juice or water instead of pop...but I still like taco bell and pasta and cheese curds and Doritos and ice cream and cookies too. :/


----------



## Elohi

I used I have a sweet tooth. A bad one. My husband still has one but makes better choices when he craves sugar. We haven't had soda in almost two years. I used to drink several pepsi's a day. It's definitely a little rough the first couple of weeks, not gunna lie lol. But the lower I keep excess carbs (outside of all my low sugar veggies and some fruit), the less I crave sugar. 
My friend that is close to losing 100lbs, she has a true sugar addiction that she managed to kick. I am really proud of her. Her drs were wanting to put her trough all kinds of testing and put her on meds but within weeks of clean eating, her blood work was spotless and they were perplexed. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

It's been very busy. Almost have no time to chat here.

I know it is a crime but I pleading for mercy. 

May everyone have a great evening and sweet dream tonight.

No bed bug bite!!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Had fun at the neurologists office today. When his assistant said my blood pressure was really good, I told her I tried taking care of myself by not exercising, not watching what I ate, smoking hand rolled cigs and drinking beer. She had no real comment for a follow up. She couldn't tell me to keep up the good work, and she couldn't say my health would improve if I changed anything. Poor thing, they didn't prepare her for someone like me in school...


Ken...... I should smack you. You need to take care of yourself. Who would cowboy it up in here and make us smile if you weren't here? sheesh??? think of the little people..


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> I used I have a sweet tooth. A bad one. My husband still has one but makes better choices when he craves sugar. We haven't had soda in almost two years. I used to drink several pepsi's a day. It's definitely a little rough the first couple of weeks, not gunna lie lol. But the lower I keep excess carbs (outside of all my low sugar veggies and some fruit), the less I crave sugar.
> My friend that is close to losing 100lbs, she has a true sugar addiction that she managed to kick. I am really proud of her. Her drs were wanting to put her trough all kinds of testing and put her on meds but within weeks of clean eating, her blood work was spotless and they were perplexed.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I only have the occasional Pepsi and feel bad when I do. Lol. I wish I could just eat veggies and chicken and (what else do you eat when you can't eat crap? Lol). I have a carb problem, not sugar. I don't care if I don't get sweets or sugar - heck, I don't even really care for fruit all that much.... But I love.... love bread. All breads. I lost 9 pounds in a few weeks time by cutting my carbs way down and eating like eggs with green peppers and salsa..... But I started eating carbs again and gained it right back. Lol.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I had lunch with this sexy guy today at my favorite Mexican place.  I thought he was pretty hot, too.


That sounds like a wonderful lunch.

I had a snackwell cookie for lunch on the way to a client site. I was up all night working and I got home from work at 7 pm. Guess who gets to sleep tonight though... you got it.. this girl is soo sleeping like a rock... there might even be some drooling after a day, night, and day like I have had. 
I am in such better shape on a project though.


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> I used I have a sweet tooth. A bad one. My husband still has one but makes better choices when he craves sugar. We haven't had soda in almost two years. I used to drink several pepsi's a day. It's definitely a little rough the first couple of weeks, not gunna lie lol. But the lower I keep excess carbs (outside of all my low sugar veggies and some fruit), the less I crave sugar.
> My friend that is close to losing 100lbs, she has a true sugar addiction that she managed to kick. I am really proud of her. Her drs were wanting to put her trough all kinds of testing and put her on meds but within weeks of clean eating, her blood work was spotless and they were perplexed.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



This is my story, I almost died from a rare heart condition and after changing my diet, losing over half my weight, and starting to exercise I now am in the 99th percentile for heart health. I was on the transplant list I was so bad at one point.
I still have a sweet tooth and I still love my diet soda but I try to do my very very best.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> You don't drink?


Wait what?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry to be the downer here but I must be it. I'm 5'-10"/5'-11" ish. I've been in the 150 range all my life. My metabolism is such that if I eat before bed I sweet to burn off those unneeded calories. I drink throwback Pepsi anytime I get in my truck. Hell, I've always got at the least 2 12 packs in there so I don't run out. I don't really have a sweat tooth. But I love Pepsi. And chocolate. Any other candies, cakes, cookies, pies, what ever I'm not a big fan. I like beef.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got good 501's.


----------



## Elohi

Male metabolism isn't nearly as complicated as a females. Females hormones are easily disrupted and it's not easy to get back on balance. Sugar is our worst nightmare but we still need more carbs than men do. Women are tricky in so many ways hahaha. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Women are tricky in so many ways hahaha.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I'll say!


----------



## Elohi

Wheat flour and everything made with it is actually harder on your body than soda and candy. Two slices of whole wheat bread has a higher GI than a snickers bar... It's got a higher sugar load than actual sugar. Go figure. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As far back as I can remember, ok, yesterday, I've eaten pb&j's for breakfast.


----------



## Elohi

Too bad scientists when and hybridized wheat so heavily. Amber waves of grain are now short and stumpy have have a massive clump of seeds atop it's stubby stalk. I can't think of a clever alternative name for the short and stumpy wheat. Amber waves of grain is now....yeah...can't think of anything hahahaha. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LolaMyLove

Men are lucky in that respect. My husband can eat anything and everything and not gain a pound. I look at food and I'm 5 lbs heavier. I actually started the paleo diet yesterday. So I let you all know if it works. It's more of a life style change and I have very little will power in some areas of my life so we will see... Soda will be my weakness, I drink diet coke as if it was water. It is isn't it?


----------



## Elohi

Paleo is a game changer. It really is if you can stick to the guidelines. Make sure you eat plenty of healthy fats! The secret to satiety is FAT. 
Olive oil, coconut oil, butter, ghee, lard, tallow...
I eat like a beast but people assume I eat like a bird. They are usually pretty surprised when I load up my plate at a party lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Try and stop the artificial sweetener if you can. It's so hard on the body and you will have greater success if you can go a full 30 days with no excess "sweet" whether that's real or artificial. Anyone can do anything for 30 days right? 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well a bird of prey is still a bird, right?


----------



## LolaMyLove

I've got a lot to learn. A nice thing is I always crave protein. My breakfast is usually always protein and fruit. The only sugar I crave besides soda is chocolate. Anything else I can live without.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Too bad scientists when and hybridized wheat so heavily. Amber waves of grain are now short and stumpy have have a massive clump of seeds atop it's stubby stalk. I can't think of a clever alternative name for the short and stumpy wheat. Amber waves of grain is now....yeah...can't think of anything hahahaha.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



But it still turns amber and waves... just doesn't do the high wave any more.


----------



## Ashes

I know absolutely nothing about the paleo diet.


----------



## Jacqui

Me either...but I see it says it's a *die*t so it can't be good for ya.


----------



## Elohi

It's not an actual "diet" like a short term diet. Like a dr puts a person on a low sodium diet, or a gluten free diet, or a high protein diet...it's that type of diet. A WAY of eating. A lifestyle. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Men tend to thrive on it because they feel stronger and more clear headed while not eating grains. Women tend to love it because of the weight loss. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

If you ever meet a crossfitter...they'll tell you all about paleo or primal eating lol!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Men tend to thrive on it because they feel stronger and more clear headed while not eating grains. Women tend to love it because of the weight loss.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


“Me like meat because me hunter. Me no like bread because me no grazer!"


----------



## Jacqui

A crossfitter... is that somebody who gets mad trying to fit things?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> A crossfitter... is that somebody who gets mad trying to fit things?


Sounds trendy to me...crossfitter


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> “Me like meat because me hunter. Me no like bread because me no grazer!"



Lol I have to agree with you on that... also why I don't like almost any veggie.


----------



## Elohi

LOL Cowboy Ken!!! I had a nutritionist ask me if I've ever thought about bending over and eating grass. hahaha. When I said, well no. Then she said, then why would you eat grass seed? 
LOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> LOL Cowboy Ken!!! I had a nutritionist ask me if I've ever thought about bending over and eating grass. hahaha. When I said, well no. Then she said, then why would you eat grass seed?
> LOL
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


When I first started reading this I had no idea where you were heading. Lol.


----------



## Jacqui

So then you don't eat nuts or beans either?


----------



## Elohi

No legumes but I eat nuts that agree with me. Some people can't eat some nuts, like almonds. (My husband can't)
And peanuts are a legume so I don't eat those. No skin off my nose, I never liked them anyways. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

BUT, paleo is a set of guidelines so I DO eat legumes occasionally after properly soaked and cooked. I don't if I'm trying to fit into my skinny jeans though LOL. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

The idea with paleo is eliminate foods that cause internal inflammation. So grains, legumes, seed oils, sugars processed foods and dairy are the major contributors to inflammation. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sorry to be the downer here but I must be it. I'm 5'-10"/5'-11" ish. I've been in the 150 range all my life. My metabolism is such that if I eat before bed I sweet to burn off those unneeded calories. I drink throwback Pepsi anytime I get in my truck. Hell, I've always got at the least 2 12 packs in there so I don't run out. I don't really have a sweat tooth. But I love Pepsi. And chocolate. Any other candies, cakes, cookies, pies, what ever I'm not a big fan. I like beef.


I keep reading pickles in your list.


----------



## Kerryann

Josh said:


> *RE: Welcome to Tortoise Forum .org !*
> 
> welcome squirtle!
> i, too, live in SoCal. should be perfect weather for the desert tort i might adopt.
> what are your tortoises named?


Me too with Ezekiel bread.


----------



## Jacqui

Why does stopping inflammation cause you to lose weight?


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Me too with Ezekiel bread.



lost me (which is not hard)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> lost me (which is not hard)


Me too


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Why does stopping inflammation cause you to lose weight?


Because your are less round from bloat.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> lost me (which is not hard)


It's a bread made from ascent grain.
I quoted Ken but he handed me someone else's quote.


----------



## Jacqui

That would make you appear thinner, but not really be much weight loss. I can't see 100 pounds of bloat.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Pickles? Not a fan. 
CDC says to stop kissing our chickens to avoid salmonella unless you heat your pet chicken to 375 for 20 minutes.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> It's a bread made from ascent grain.
> I quoted Ken but he handed me someone else's quote.




The gremlins are working tonight?


----------



## Elohi

A reduction in inflammation promotes health and healing. The lack of so many carbs and glucose spikes is what causes the weight loss. Stable blood sugar=lower accumulation of body fat. And the fat we don't want is visceral fat (abdominal cavity fat). That fat will actually start to produce it's own hormones and what causes health problems to become more complicated and trickier to treat. It can even feminized men when they have enough visceral fat to start disrupting their hormones. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

At least it was a Josh quote.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry Monica,

http://news.discovery.com/human/vid...deo-140520.htm#mkcpgn=rssnws1?partner=skygrid


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Pickles? Not a fan.
> CDC says to stop kissing our chickens to avoid salmonella unless you heat your pet chicken to 375 for 20 minutes.




I never kissed our chickens. They seemed already too hen pecked...


----------



## Elohi

Gluten sensitivity is very real. I can't eat it. My husband absolutely can't. All of his IBS is gone. We were starting to think he had something more severe than IBS. He went paleo it's gone. All of it. His heartburn is gone. A ton of people here in my city have gone paleo and their chronic heartburn is gone and it disappeared within days. 
People are absolutely jumping on the band wagon and avoiding gluten because they think it's a cool fad. It's not. People are truly struggling with inflammation and get quick relief with diet changes. That's pretty hard to argue with. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

But gluten is far from the only trigger for health problems. Sugar is fat worse and I don't see true sugar free fad I the horizon. It's far too addicting. I still love sugar, I'm just chose to indulge much less frequently. My life depends on healthier choices. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And you don't kiss chickens, right?


----------



## Elohi

Autistic kids should avoid gluten and dairy. That's not a coincidence that most of them have improvement and less illness when they those are eliminated from their diets. Of course it's goes MUCH deeper than that. They also need probiotics, DHA supplements, a clean diet free of preservatives and artificial food colors, fermented foods, and individual therapies but it sure is interesting that so many of them are also allergic to many of the proteins found in wheat and dairy, not just the gluten protein. 

I could go on for days. Kind of an area I am passionate about. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

Ken is Karen feeling any better today?


----------



## Elohi

I would rather roast and eat chickens than kiss them. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So going through article titles to find for my news story thread, some I have to reject just from the title. For instance, “Dogs sniff out prostate cancer with 98% accuracy"
So wait, dogs stiffing people's butts are really being medical professionals?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So going through article titles to find for my news story thread, some I have to reject just from the title. For instance, “Dogs sniff out prostate cancer with 98% accuracy"
> So wait, dogs stiffing people's butts are really being medical professionals?



LOL!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Ken is Karen feeling any better today?


She says she feels just as crapy as the last couple days.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I would rather roast and eat chickens than kiss them.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)




You kiss a frog to find a prince, what do you kiss a chicken to find?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So going through article titles to find for my news story thread, some I have to reject just from the title. For instance, “Dogs sniff out prostate cancer with 98% accuracy"
> So wait, dogs stiffing people's butts are really being medical professionals?



And without the long wait and high costs!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> She says she feels just as crapy as the last couple days.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You thought that maybe I was kidding?

http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/d...scoverMag (Discover Magazine)&partner=skygrid


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey, did I already post the octopus study for why they don't get tangled up in themselves?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


>



It's not just hard on her, it's hard on me as well.


----------



## Ashes

Goodnight my friends. Enjoy your chickens.


----------



## Elohi

I hope to go see this movie but I haven't been to a movie is years so...chances are slim LOL 






Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> Goodnight my friends. Enjoy your chickens.


Night Ashley. I think there was a South Park episode about a “Chicken Lover"


----------



## Elohi

I'm sorry she still isn't feeling well. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And I can't do much to help her. I just let her sleep...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Video gave me an error.


----------



## Elohi

Well poo, you can try the googler. "Fed Up trailer"


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

And if anyone finds the magic herb, diet, supplement to make your ticker cooperate, let me know! LOL

Because while I'm better than I was a few years ago, I am by no means fixed :0/

Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tortoise finder?

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/petmatch-app-could-make-finding-new-dog-or-cat-a-snap/


----------



## T33's Torts

Over the last few days I got to meet up with some family from Australia. Very fun, but equally hard to say good bye.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Chat killer!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

That's my name Ken, don't wear it out. 
Apparently its going to rain tonight or tomorrow? Less than a week ago it was 108°.... Fun!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You could be in China. 105° & 95% humidity!


----------



## T33's Torts

Might as well be... Save some money on foggers..
I have two little sulcatas that would be halfway there, if it weren't for wood.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So going through article titles to find for my news story thread, some I have to reject just from the title. For instance, “Dogs sniff out prostate cancer with 98% accuracy"
> So wait, dogs stiffing people's butts are really being medical professionals?


Too funny, how much do the dogs charge? Do they wear lab jackets?


----------



## mike taylor

tffnytorts said:


> Over the last few days I got to meet up with some family from Australia. Very fun, but equally hard to say good bye.


Man thats my dream to go to Australia and meet the guys and girls from Australia zoo . Steve Erwin' s family . Would be like a kid in a candy store with all them crocodiles.


----------



## LoutheRussian

F it I just can't do it anymore. I fully give up. Sorry for not giving any explanation but I just can't. Peace 


Luke&Lou


----------



## dmmj

I think i will pass on fed up. I have had enough propaganda thank you.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!!*


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> F it I just can't do it anymore. I fully give up. Sorry for not giving any explanation but I just can't. Peace
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



What are you giving up on doing? Did I miss something or am I feeling something bad here?


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Too funny, how much do the dogs charge? Do they wear lab jackets?



Only the labs do....


----------



## Jacqui

I know and sucks doesn't it?


----------



## Elohi

Propaganda maybe... but there is A LOT of truth in that. I don't like half or more of the people who appear in that movie but I know there is serious truth in it so I'd like to see it. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Good morning Jacqui. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LolaMyLove

Good morning happy tuesday!


----------



## LolaMyLove

LoutheRussian said:


> F it I just can't do it anymore. I fully give up. Sorry for not giving any explanation but I just can't. Peace
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


What does that mean?


----------



## Elohi

I was wondering the same. What's wrong Luke?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I was wondering the same. What's wrong Luke?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Morning all…


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all…


Good morning Cowboy Ken. 
It's going to be a good day!!----That's me being positive when I'm not feeling it. Happy. Healthy. Happy. Healthy. Happy. Healthy. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Morning all.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Elohi said:


> Good morning Cowboy Ken.
> It's going to be a good day!!----That's me being positive when I'm not feeling it. Happy. Healthy. Happy. Healthy. Happy. Healthy.
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


How are you feeling these days?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm concerned about Luke.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## LolaMyLove

Thank you for saying it out loud, I think several people here are.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Now things would be different had we all just stuck with tortoises…but nooooo…we all had to make it personal and get to know each other.


----------



## Elohi

littlestella said:


> How are you feeling these days?


 I'm well, I think. Allergies left when the cedar pollen did. Illnesses have passed. My heart is currently behaving and purring like a sweet little kitten. Thanks for asking. I hope things remain stable until I can be seen, which may be a while since my little bitty is about to undergo a bunch of testing. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LolaMyLove

Is anyone else's forum acting weird? Not sure if its my computer or the web page, keeps reloading the page.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I'm well, I think. Allergies left when the cedar pollen did. Illnesses have passed. My heart is currently behaving and purring like a sweet little kitten. Thanks for asking. I hope things remain stable until I can be seen, which may be a while since my little bitty is about to undergo a bunch of testing.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Mine isn't seeming weird.


----------



## LolaMyLove

On a lighter note I want this tee-shirt!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wait, maybe it is. I didn't mean to quote Monica there.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Now things would be different had we all just stuck with tortoises…but nooooo…we all had to make it personal and get to know each other.



I've made some incredible friends online. I have a very very dear friend in Norway and another in Scotland that I can't imagine not knowing. I met my Norwegian friend when she came to visit her sister back in 2005. We remain close. I haven't met my Scottish friend and likely never will but it's nice knowing him just the same. 
My dog echo actually came from a friend of mine who I also first met online, then later irl. 
Unfortunately I have also met a few scary people online too. Hate when that happens!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm concerned about Luke.


Yeah.... Me too.


----------



## Elohi

LoutheRussian said:


> F it I just can't do it anymore. I fully give up. Sorry for not giving any explanation but I just can't. Peace
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



@LoutheRussian
Where are you? All your homies are wondering if you are alright. Confide in someone, don't ever give up. Not sure what this is related to but hang in there dude. You have friends. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LolaMyLove

Elohi said:


> I've made some incredible friends online. I have a very very dear friend in Norway and another in Scotland that I can't imagine not knowing. I met my Norwegian friend when she came to visit her sister back in 2005. We remain close. I haven't met my Scottish friend and likely never will but it's nice knowing him just the same.
> My dog echo actually came from a friend of mine who I also first met online, then later irl.
> Unfortunately I have also met a few scary people online too. Hate when that happens!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I've reconnected with some of my closest friends from high school thanks to FB and others I wish I hadn't. My husband also reconnected with his childhood friend and got to spend the final two years of his life with him. His friend passed away last January to cancer. So we cherish those two years we had and although I am not a huge FB fan, it does have its purpose.


----------



## Elohi

littlestella said:


> I've reconnected with some of my closest friends from high school thanks to FB and others I wish I hadn't. My husband also reconnected with his childhood friend and got to spend the final two years of his life with him. His friend passed away last January to cancer. So we cherish those two years we had and although I am not a huge FB fan, it does have its purpose.



Omgosh what a story. I'm glad you guys were able to connect and have that time. 
I avoid some people on fb. I even have about a dozen people completely blocked so it's as if they don't exist and I am invisible to them. Creepers get the boot. "Ain't nobody got time fo' dat." As the meme says LOL. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Speaking of tee shirts, Karen wouldn't let me get this one. She asked where would I wear it. I said where wouldn't I wear it?


----------



## LolaMyLove

Thats hilarious! I want one for my husband. Thats the only tortoise shirt I think he'd ever wear.


----------



## Elohi

LOL, that's hilarious!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Luke's enjoying story time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Luke's enjoying story time.


??????


----------



## Elohi

tffnytorts said:


> Luke's enjoying story time.


Eh?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Eh?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Right? That explained so much…not.


----------



## bouaboua

I went to meet few of the Tortoise Lover in the area this afternoon.

Look what they got!!!!!

This is insane......................


----------



## Yvonne G

I would love to have a ploughshare tortoise (and I definitely would not keep it in with a sulcata!!).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bouaboua,
My nephew is one of the curators at the L. A. County Zoo's reptile house. I can't wait for him to see these pictures.


----------



## bouaboua

They just transporting them in that box from their car to the house. They are not kept together. 

It is me, which with a such excitement and in the rush to taking the photo, I did not wait till them to take those two out of that container.

Here are more photos.


----------



## mike taylor

Man, B your friends have some beautiful torts .


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hey all.. First day of summer here! School wise. Is already 90 degrees at 11:30. Torts r enjoying living outside full time!! And they are growing


----------



## Ashes

Everyone keep my "sister's" (known her for 28 years) baby in your thoughts today? She was born by emergency c-section 5 weeks early and is in the NICU for breathing difficulty.... Thank you.


----------



## tortoro

Hey all! Been lurking here for the last few years, but finally got around to creating an account! Thanks, Cowboy_Ken for the warm welcome!


----------



## tortoro

Ashes said:


> Everyone keep my "sister's" (known her for 28 years) baby in your thoughts today? She was born by emergency c-section 5 weeks early and is in the NICU for breathing difficulty.... Thank you.


Hope all goes well! I delivered my two early (9 weeks and 11 weeks), so I know how hard it must be for your sister. May little one grow stronger by the second!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashly,
Give em both hugs from this Cowboy that ain't too tough to tear up! 
Tortoro, welcome to pretend chat. Here you will see that most of us,(not including myself) are no weirder than the average tortoise lover.


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> Everyone keep my "sister's" (known her for 28 years) baby in your thoughts today? She was born by emergency c-section 5 weeks early and is in the NICU for breathing difficulty.... Thank you.


 Done! Hope things get better very quickly. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoro

I think I got most of you beat in the weird department, lol. But it's a good weird! I promise!


----------



## Elohi

Weird breaks up the monotony, right? Hahahaha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I accepted the fact that I'm kind of weird a long time ago. I like rocks and walking rocks more than handbags and shoes. Totally normal for a chick. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I accepted the fact that I'm kind of weird a long time ago. I like rocks and walking rocks more than handbags and shoes. Totally normal for a chick.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I expected that you'd be weird.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A friend of mine made me a set of these hot dog roasters…


----------



## mike taylor

Ha hA thats funny


----------



## StarSapphire22

Woohoo my etsy shop had a sale!


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Speaking of tee shirts, Karen wouldn't let me get this one. She asked where would I wear it. I said where wouldn't I wear it?
> View attachment 80919


I want that shirt,badly.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Luke, I hope you're ok! <3


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> I want that shirt,badly.



http://www.keyposters.com/posters/slowpoke3.html

They've got some other funny ones as well. I liked the “I'm with stupid" one as well.


----------



## bouaboua

It was too late last night and too tire for me to post the rest of the photos.

Here are some more of those amazing species tortoise.

Those Radiated Tortoise also very nice.


----------



## bouaboua

Last set of pictures....


----------



## bouaboua

This is a very nice looking Rads.


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Last set of pictures....
> 
> View attachment 80961
> View attachment 80962



Holy s**t!! Look at that dome. WOW!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> Holy s**t!! Look at that dome. WOW!!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
Right? Imagine lugging that big*** thing around all day!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Do you guys think its good tort weather? Sun is shining so nice on my side of the building...thinking about taking Littlefoot outside.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Holy crap Texas. Potentially a life sentience for a 19 yr old caught with pot brownies. I don't approve of his or the states actions. Blows my mind…man.


----------



## naturalman91

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Holy crap Texas. Potentially a life sentience for a 19 yr old caught with pot brownies. I don't approve of his or the states actions. Blows my mind…man.


 oh wow


----------



## Ashes

Holy cow.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Do you guys think its good tort weather? Sun is shining so nice on my side of the building...thinking about taking Littlefoot outside.


I have my red foot so I wait until it's 80 degrees.... But that's just me.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> I have my red foot so I wait until it's 80 degrees.... But that's just me.


 
Hermanns are a bit more tolerant...Chris said as low as 55 is tolerable, but I dunno. I'd like him to be warm and basking...not "tolerating."


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Holy crap Texas. Potentially a life sentience for a 19 yr old caught with pot brownies. I don't approve of his or the states actions. Blows my mind…man.



Did the kid not know it is illegal? you break the law you take the risks.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I guess what made it so bad is he used hash oil? oh the travesty of it all.


----------



## StarSapphire22

So lately I have been brainstorming ways to fancy up Littlefoots enclosure. I'm getting bored of looking at it and I'm pretty sure he's getting bored too...keeps pacing the edges and tries to climb everything. Trying to figure out how to add a partial second level in a glass tank. Once we have some more money of course, but he seems like he'd really appreciate some new things and more space...can't do a whole new enclosure right now but we could maybe swing a little something in a few weeks. :/


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Holy crap Texas. Potentially a life sentience for a 19 yr old caught with pot brownies. I don't approve of his or the states actions. Blows my mind…man.



I think his sentence is disgusting. Pedophiles get off Scott free and repeatedly offend. People commit murders and don't get as harsh a sentence. It's completely ridiculous. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

He hasn't been sentenced yet. That is what he can get.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> He hasn't been sentenced yet. That is what he can get.


 Yes, sorry, that's his possible sentence. I don't think youth should receive a sentence for longer than they are old unless the commit premeditated murder because kids are DUMB but they can mature. But you will be for sure developmentally handicapped by maturing in prison. Yikes!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> I'm well, I think. Allergies left when the cedar pollen did. Illnesses have passed. My heart is currently behaving and purring like a sweet little kitten. Thanks for asking. I hope things remain stable until I can be seen, which may be a while since my little bitty is about to undergo a bunch of testing.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Cedar pollen?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Now things would be different had we all just stuck with tortoises…but nooooo…we all had to make it personal and get to know each other.


I met my Mikey on a hobby forum.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Speaking of tee shirts, Karen wouldn't let me get this one. She asked where would I wear it. I said where wouldn't I wear it?
> View attachment 80919


That is the funniest thing I have seen all day, maybe all week.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Holy crap Texas. Potentially a life sentience for a 19 yr old caught with pot brownies. I don't approve of his or the states actions. Blows my mind…man.


That doesn't sound like the while story??? That's why I rarely read the American news sources.


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Everyone keep my "sister's" (known her for 28 years) baby in your thoughts today? She was born by emergency c-section 5 weeks early and is in the NICU for breathing difficulty.... Thank you.


This I can do.


----------



## Kerryann

I have exciting news. The EU business team took mercy on my poor soul and said no more making her get up that early. Now my days start at 7 am. 
That'll do pig, that'll do.


----------



## Kerryann

Wait sorry and actually my day only starts at 6 cuz, I get up, get ready, do the Web conference from home and then leave for my office at 9.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah Ken he will not get charged . He'll get off on probation . Unless he feed them to a cop . Then he's in for it . But its not his falt ...... have you seen how cops put away pastries? ?? Ha ha just kidding . No hard fillings cops on the forum.


----------



## mike taylor

I know you are checking in! Luke and Tiffany!!!!!! I can see who's online . Hope you guys work out whats bugging you. Stop in and say ...... HI HELLO OR SHUT UP MIKE . I WOULD FILL BAD IF YOU DIDN'T TIFFANY! !!! LUKE YOUR MY BOY! !! YOUR MY BOY LUKE!!!!!


----------



## Ashes

I give up. Lol.

Goodnight friends... Sweet dreams.


----------



## mike taylor

Night night little sister .


----------



## Elohi

I'm about out too Ash. I was plotting against my toddler, keeping her up late so she will sleep later, probably wishful thinking hahahaha. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## dmmj

Crazy cali weather, one day it is hot, the next day cold (cali cold anyway).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We were just talkin' bout crashing too.


----------



## mike taylor

Elohi said:


> I'm about out too Ash. I was plotting against my toddler, keeping her up late so she will sleep later, probably wishful thinking hahahaha.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


It's not going to work . Tried it when my boys were small . It works now . They stay up all night and sleep all day . Good for weekends not for work days . You can hear them trying to be quite but they just drag out the sound longer than just pulling the ice box fast .


----------



## mike taylor

Night night cow boy . Don't dream about pushing any sheep threw a fince . Ha ha ha ha! Sorry sorry


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mike have you ever heard Willie Nelson's song, “I ain't going down no brokeback mountain"? It's the only red headed stranger song I have on my phone.


----------



## Elohi

I am kind of bummed. I keep being repeatedly ignored by an old friend of mine. (On fb) Not sure how to take it. I guess I should just brush it off. 
It's like avoidance maybe? I don't know. I comment on things from time to time and it gets ignored. Not that I'm posting questions or anything that requires acknowledgement but, hell I don't know. Maybe I'm being sensitive. :0/


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> I know you are checking in! Luke and Tiffany!!!!!! I can see who's online . Hope you guys work out whats bugging you. Stop in and say ...... HI HELLO OR SHUT UP MIKE . I WOULD FILL BAD IF YOU DIDN'T TIFFANY!


Look what happened... 
The stalker became the stalkee.. and suprise suprise- he couldn't handle it. You should see how shocked I look right now!


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening everyone  just chilling in Honolulu


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Evening everyone  just chilling in Honolulu


BRAT!!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> BRAT!!!


 
Thought you were going to bed. 

Just wanted to take a second to say I love the people on TFO. I love chatting with you guys each day and the people here are so amazing. I have had a real random act of kindness from someone here today that means so so much to me...from someone I've never even really interacted with on here before. Just feeling incredibly grateful for this wonderful community. <3


----------



## AZtortMom

I love you guys too


----------



## želva

Morning everyone


----------



## Ashes

Morning all.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning everyone. My sister and her husband came to my city to visit me for few days. Which is put some excitement in my routine here.

May everyone of you have a joyful day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning everyone. My sister and her husband came to my city to visit me for few days. Which is put some excitement in my routine here.
> 
> May everyone of you have a joyful day.


You folks going out to dinner?


----------



## bouaboua

Yeah! We just came back from dinner. It is 9:15 here now. They will go for sight-seen tomorrow, I have to work. We may visit Hong Kong on the weekend


----------



## Elohi

Good nothing all. I didn't sleep well so I'm really tired this morning. My youngest is still up at her usual time, despite keeping her up late and her not sleeping too great because she had a stuffy nose. 
I'm a coffee zombie this morning. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Three cheers for Zombie Moms!
Hip hip…


----------



## LolaMyLove

Morning all, went to bed with a migraine and woke up without it, so today will be a good day!


----------



## bouaboua

Few minutes ago was good morning but it will be good night now.

Time to catch some ZZZzzzzzzs. Other wise I be wake up like Elohi tomorrow.


----------



## LolaMyLove

good night sleep well


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hip hip..


Hooray!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Hooray!


I was wondering if you were gonna catch the mis-quote.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah yeah..
If it helps, I can quote some great literature for you.

"One fish
Two fish
Red fish
Blue fish"

There's a good chance I'm a super-genius here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's a favorite of mine;
“With her drop dead looks and her little girl charm,
Everybody thought she'd go far. 
And at 20 years old she was rich as could be,
And a world famed Hollywood star. 
With the big parts coming and the sweat hearts too,
Life was a hell-of-a ride. 
But her star soon fell and her body got old,
So she…"


----------



## tortoisetime565

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A friend of mine made me a set of these hot dog roasters…
> View attachment 80940


I have one like that to!! His "nail" is like 3x that long though. Its in my bed stand and I woke up and slapped my hand on it on accident. It hurts..


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortoisetime565 said:


> I have one like that to!! His "nail" is like 3x that long though. Its in my bed stand and I woke up and slapped my hand on it on accident. It hurts..


I have no words…


----------



## StarSapphire22

I made Tacos in a Bag for dinner last night...except we only had a big bag of Doritos so it became Tacos in a Bowl.  Leftovers for lunch wooo!


----------



## AZtortMom

Out early this morning


----------



## naturalman91

i get to go see sprint car races tonight whoahoo! nothing better then the hot sun with a cold refreshing drink


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Out early this morning
> View attachment 81042


At first I was thinking, “Lake Havasu"

then I realized...naw...


----------



## Ashes

I'm jealous, Noel. :/ come take me away. Lol.


----------



## AZtortMom

view for breakfast


----------



## StarSapphire22

Littlefoot is sprawled under his heatlamp like he's dead lol. He finally decided to come out of his hide and just *plop* spread eagled under the light.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nice. Let's all tell Noel all the cute things our torts are doing and she'll be pineing for her in no time. Great plan.


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nice. Let's all tell Noel all the cute things our torts are doing and she'll be pineing for her in no time. Great plan.


Hahaha!!

I was showing my sis last night how to care for Little Dude because I'm going away this weekend. So he stopped eating and then went in his hide so I told my sis "and he's all done for the night so you don't have to worry after he goes to bed".... I'll be darned if he didn't come back out like 2 minutes later and prove me a liar to eat the rest of his food. Then proceeded to walk around his enclosure and somehow (not sure how) got himself flipped over. That doesn't make me feel better about not being home this weekend... :/


----------



## StarSapphire22

Littlefoot couldn't make up his mind last night either...went back and forth between hide and tile like 4 times.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here all were tucked in their hides before sundown.


----------



## StarSapphire22

We just had a scare! I was watching Littlefoot and left his top open to get rid of some of the humidity (unlike everyone else, I struggle with having too much!)...my cat ninja-ed her way in there because apparently his waterdish (full of dirt right now) looks nicer than hers. Weirdo. He was on his tile eating and I think she might have stepped on his head and/or front left leg.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cats are fairly light footed. I wouldn't worry too much. Out in my old hay room where Fred spends his crappy winter days lately, I found one of our cats using his substrate as a litter box! I was like, “Really! 5 acres of protected cat box and 100's of acres of easily accessible cat box, and you're using Fred's substrate?" Had to toss and refill Fred's substrate and I now have to keep a look over my shoulder at all times for that sneaky Baxter.


Oh look, here he has taken over Ava's livingroom tv viewing bed. He's a cool cat, just kinda a punk.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yeah, I didn't see any injuries and he had pulled mostly into his shell when I grabbed her out. Now he's just sulking in the back and avoiding his food dish. Gotta say, I've never seen him run AWAY from food before! I think he'll be just fine.

That kitty is very handsome. I don't know if I could be mad at such a pretty boy. I have a soft spot for kitties with socks and tuxedo kitties. Double kryptonite on him.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I think I'm going to start commercial clam digging until tuna season starts. They are getting $2.00 dollars a pound right now.


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Luke,
About how many pounds you figure you can get in an hour and for how many days? With the niceish weather forecast for this weekend, you might be able to clean up well.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Can handy-type people check out my thread in the enclosure section? I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Can handy-type people check out my thread in the enclosure section? I'd appreciate it.


Just replied. Hope it helps. LOL I kill me sometimes, I'm just so damn funny.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just replied. Hope it helps. LOL I kill me sometimes, I'm just so damn funny.


 
Hahaha you dork.


----------



## juli11

This weekend will be horrible! I have to learn for my English exam on Monday!! But we've got marksmen festivals (you know that?) this weekend...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Hahaha you dork.


Takes one to know one! HA! But did the suggestion help?


----------



## StarSapphire22

I don't know. It's certainly an idea to consider. The fiance is worried it would ruin resale value on the tank.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tell the fiancé that when the current occupant is too big for the tank, another, younger one will move in and that there is no such thing as resale value when you just cycle tortoises through the enclosure.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did I come off as a chauvinist pig in your other thread?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tell the fiancé that when the current occupant is too big for the tank, another, younger one will move in and that there is no such thing as resale value when you just cycle tortoises through the enclosure.


 
Haha maybe! But not while we're in an apt. I'd love cakes and bodies some day. 



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did I come off as a chauvinist pig in your other thread?


 
No. I got a good laugh. I know you're just kidding.


----------



## StarSapphire22

*BOXIES damn you, autocorrect.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> *BOXIES damn you, autocorrect.


I just figured that's why you were gettin married-bodies.


----------



## Elohi

Related to the paleo topic and excellent and easy to digest explanation for the ever curious. 
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/05/09/health-paleo-diet/2148967/


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. I read it. But here's my rub. I consider myself homo-superior. Not homo-Erectus, or even homo-sapiens. Heck fire, I didn't develop wisdom teeth for the simple reason they are no longer needed not fit our evolving jaw. Yup, I'm on a roll here. Let's see who all I can poke with a stick…LOL. At least you folks know my humor.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ken, you can go check out my thread and see my wicked awesome architectural drawing skills, LOL.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Ken, you can go check out my thread and see my wicked awesome architectural drawing skills, LOL.


I'll be right back.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It was taking too long to load. I gave up. Sorry.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I did, though, add more wit.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So a study was done concerning overall happiness. Then the participants were asked their gross family wages. The happiest group was the $50,000 families. 
That may all be fine and dandee, but I want to experience the hardships of being a millionaire at least twice in this life, ya know?


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So a study was done concerning overall happiness. Then the participants were asked their gross family wages. The happiest group was the $50,000 families.
> That may all be fine and dandee, but I want to experience the hardships of being a millionaire at least twice in this life, ya know?



I'd settle for just once.....


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> I think I'm going to start commercial clam digging until tuna season starts. They are getting $2.00 dollars a pound right now.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



How many are in an average pound?


----------



## Ashes

*sigh* things get better, right guys? I just feel like life keeps throwing crap at me and I can't get a handle on it..... It's weakening my spirit.


----------



## StarSapphire22

So...today we learned Stormy does not like to be outside on a harness. Or, rather doesn't like when we try to take him back in.

He got my leg pretty good too.


----------



## Jacqui

Yes things do get better, you just have to ride out the bad times and keep breathing.


----------



## Jacqui

How bad does it look once you get it washed off? Nothing too deep right?


----------



## StarSapphire22

My hand has 7 cuts, 1 is a very deep puncture on a vein into my thumb. It went numb for a minute. The rest are all pretty minor.

My leg has two wounds. 1 is another deep puncture, but didn't hit anything really. It's kinda hard and bumpy though. I think I might have had a small mole there. I'm not sure, I'm pretty freckly...hard to keep track of them all!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> *sigh* things get better, right guys? I just feel like life keeps throwing crap at me and I can't get a handle on it..... It's weakening my spirit.


I always wake up and thank the gods that I woke up breathing. Remember, adversity builds character and I'm a real character. You, too, can be like me. 
My favorite scene from “The Life of Brian" was when Christ and the others were on the crosses and started sing, “Always look on the bright side of life"…
hey look! I can see your house from up here!


----------



## StarSapphire22

But, Ken, I don't think I can pull off a straw hat.


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I always wake up and thank the gods that I woke up breathing. Remember, adversity builds character and I'm a real character. You, too, can be like me.
> My favorite scene from “The Life of Brian" was when Christ and the others were on the crosses and started sing, “Always look on the bright side of life"…
> hey look! I can see your house from up here!


I am grateful I wake up breathing, and I know people have it much worse than me.... But damn. Life just needs to back off for a while. :/ lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> But, Ken, I don't think I can pull off a straw hat.


It's summertime. Anyone can pull off a straw hat. It's in the winter, when most decent folks are wearing felt hats, that it's harder to get away with.


----------



## Jacqui

It will. (dang the quote didn't show up) this is the response to life needing to back off a bit.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It helps to have an understanding partner. Like when out of the blue I'll say something like, “You know, crows see each other as silver not black?"


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> My hand has 7 cuts, 1 is a very deep puncture on a vein into my thumb. It went numb for a minute. The rest are all pretty minor.
> 
> My leg has two wounds. 1 is another deep puncture, but didn't hit anything really. It's kinda hard and bumpy though. I think I might have had a small mole there. I'm not sure, I'm pretty freckly...hard to keep track of them all!


Sounds like nothing too serious. You have stopped bleeding?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It helps to have an understanding partner. Like when out of the blue I'll say something like, “You know, crows see each other as silver not black?"



Umm do they really?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> I am grateful I wake up breathing, and I know people have it much worse than me.... But damn. Life just needs to back off for a while. :/ lol


And it's no good to hold yourself up to what others are going through. This is what's going on with you. And if you need to bust loose and dump, then do it. Ya just gotta be careful of not clinging to the crap.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Umm do they really?


So I was taught. When you see a crow silver, you are finally seeing through their eyes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Or was it seeing the world as they do?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like nothing too serious. You have stopped bleeding?


 
Yeah. I'm back at the doctors tomorrow anyways, so I'll have him take a look just in case.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> It helps to have an understanding partner. Like when out of the blue I'll say something like, “You know, crows see each other as silver not black?"


 
So true. I'm the same way. Taylor just goes with my rants on how I think eggs are so interesting or whatever strikes my fancy that day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Or was it seeing the world as they do?


Dang it. Carlos doesn't have a phone and wouldn't answer if he did.


----------



## Yvonne G

What is Stormy? ....Oh, nevermind. That must be short for Stormageddon.


----------



## Jacqui

Trying to decide if I am going to sleep outside on my swing again tonight. Last night or should I say 3 am this morning it started to rain, so I had to come in. There is about the same chance of rain tonight.


----------



## AZtortMom

I love it when it rains. The smell is amazing


----------



## Yvonne G

@Jacqui - That's awfully darned selfish of you. If you're not in the bed to warm it up, what's going to happen to all the doggies and kitties?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> I love it when it rains. The smell is amazing


Well it sounds as if had Jacqui been dreaming about a parade at 3am…


----------



## Jacqui

I love the rain too! I actually stayed out in my pickup to watch it and the lightening.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yep. Stormageddon, Dark Lord of All.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> @Jacqui - That's awfully darned selfish of you. If you're not in the bed to warm it up, what's going to happen to all the doggies and kitties?



Ummm I had like six of the outside cats snuggled up with me. To be honest, I did feel some guilt about the ones waiting for me in the real bed, but dang it, it's summer!


----------



## AZtortMom

It's raining here right now, and I'll tell ya, the rain here smells so different then anywhere then I've ever been.


----------



## Jacqui

There is just something about that darn swing that makes it so easy to nap or sleep on...


----------



## Yvonne G

@AZtortMom - My grand daughter lives in Hawaii. She says it rains there all the time. But the pictures she sends are just beautiful.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> It's raining here right now, and I'll tell ya, the rain here smells so different then anywhere then I've ever been.



Now that's interesting.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I remember the storms rolling across the big ditch in Arizona…oh, never mind, I forgot, Hawaii…


----------



## AZtortMom

It is beautiful here indeed. The pictures don't do it justice. We are going to Maui Sat and I've been told it's gorgeous there


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And it's no good to hold yourself up to what others are going through. This is what's going on with you. And if you need to bust loose and dump, then do it. Ya just gotta be careful of not clinging to the crap.


I know.... I just try not to complain and try to handle it because at least I have a job, and a house, and a family.... but man.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> It is beautiful here indeed. The pictures don't do it justice. We are going to Maui Sat and I've been told it's gorgeous there



Sounds like you are enjoying yourself.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> I know.... I just try not to complain and try to handle it because at least I have a job, and a house, and a family.... but man.


Just remember it takes ugly to give you something to compare the beauty to and recognize beauty when it's there.


----------



## Elohi

I thought this picture of my girls and I was so sweet. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

sea turtle watching. The second you can see her peeking at me


----------



## StarSapphire22

StarSapphire22 said:


> So there's a new interior design business that is going up like a block from my apartment. Today I got up the nerve to send them an email to see if they were hiring. If I didn't go to school for something animal related, it would be for design (and probably of the interior persuasion). I'm rather excited and nervous...I can't wait to hear back!


 
I got a call back from these guys today! They said they were really excited to meet with me, I have an interview tomorrow! Dress fitting at 11:00, interview at 1:00, doctor at 2:00. Busy busy day!


----------



## Sh3wulf

Elohi, I find this Paleo very interesting. I'm very tiny (4'11") and weight shows the instant I eat a jubejube. Oh to have cowboy kens problems! Lol
How does someone get started?


----------



## mike taylor

What's up people! Man I have been besy . Getting the house releveled . Fixing cracks in the sheet rock . Next on my list is my favorite painting . Not! Then I can pull all my carpet out only to do more work by putting in wood flooring . Man I'm like Ken would love to be able to have millions . Then I could just pay someone to do all this work .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> I got a call back from these guys today! They said they were really excited to meet with me, I have an interview tomorrow! Dress fitting at 11:00, interview at 1:00, doctor at 2:00. Busy busy day!


Sweat! You shall be in my thoughts.


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> Crazy cali weather, one day it is hot, the next day cold (cali cold anyway).


Is Cali secret code for Michigan?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Luke,
> About how many pounds you figure you can get in an hour and for how many days? With the niceish weather forecast for this weekend, you might be able to clean up well.


I have to go but the commercial license in Olympia this weekend so I'll start going next Thursday. Dog for approx three hours because of tide changes. The guy I went with today got 73 pounds and a couple others got 100+. If I can dig 50-60 pounds my just starting I'll do ok. There's another month of digging at least. $100 bucks a day would make it worth it to me. That's gas and food and probably rent and utilities for the month. If not more. Not sure how many days a week I'll be able to dig because sometimes tides are while it's dark and while I could go I may not


Luke&Lou


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Cats are fairly light footed. I wouldn't worry too much. Out in my old hay room where Fred spends his crappy winter days lately, I found one of our cats using his substrate as a litter box! I was like, “Really! 5 acres of protected cat box and 100's of acres of easily accessible cat box, and you're using Fred's substrate?" Had to toss and refill Fred's substrate and I now have to keep a look over my shoulder at all times for that sneaky Baxter.
> View attachment 81054
> 
> Oh look, here he has taken over Ava's livingroom tv viewing bed. He's a cool cat, just kinda a punk.


If I die I'm being reincarnated as that cat right there.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. I read it. But here's my rub. I consider myself homo-superior. Not homo-Erectus, or even homo-sapiens. Heck fire, I didn't develop wisdom teeth for the simple reason they are no longer needed not fit our evolving jaw. Yup, I'm on a roll here. Let's see who all I can poke with a stick…LOL. At least you folks know my humor.


So you are a vampire?


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> *sigh* things get better, right guys? I just feel like life keeps throwing crap at me and I can't get a handle on it..... It's weakening my spirit.


It does and you will be stronger.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> How many are in an average pound?


A five gallon bucket is about 30-35 pounds. They very in size


Luke&Lou


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I always wake up and thank the gods that I woke up breathing. Remember, adversity builds character and I'm a real character. You, too, can be like me.
> My favorite scene from “The Life of Brian" was when Christ and the others were on the crosses and started sing, “Always look on the bright side of life"…
> hey look! I can see your house from up here!


See I do the Kelly Clarkson song stronger, it keeps me feels motivated.


----------



## LoutheRussian

AZtortMom said:


> I love it when it rains. The smell is amazing


Since it rains all the time here it rarely makes it smell different but when it does bring the ozone smell down I love it


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

It was _SUPPOSED _rain today. No such luck. On the plus side, the ukulele is finally holding a tune! But there's ridges in my fingers now.


----------



## AZtortMom

Heading to the graduation.. Family stuff is always interesting


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> It does and you will be stronger.


Here's hoping.. *crosses fingers*


----------



## AZtortMom

This is..awkward to say the least


----------



## bouaboua

Hello. Too busy.....Way too busy. Not enough time to join the chat. Just pop-up to say "hi".

Everyone have a good evening and sweet dream.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Hello. Too busy.....Way too busy. Not enough time to join the chat. Just pop-up to say "hi".
> 
> Everyone have a good evening and sweet dream.


Good morning bouaboua


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## T33's Torts

Awkward isn't always bad............ Well. Yeah.

So I've decided that I'm not an optimist OR a pessimist. I'm a _realist.
_
Not half full, nor half empty. The cup was just twice as big as it needed to be!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

I hear ya Tiff


----------



## AZtortMom

LoutheRussian said:


> View attachment 81103
> 
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


What is that??


----------



## T33's Torts

Really? Do you hear me when I yell like this?

*HI NOEL!!!!!!!*


----------



## T33's Torts

AZtortMom said:


> What is that??


I believe its a clam, of sorts.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Tiff  yes, I can hear ya smart ***


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> I believe its a clam, of sorts.


Oooooooooooohhhhhh!


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm really counting down the minutes this is over


----------



## T33's Torts

What kind of clam is it? 
Looks like a flat razor clam.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm supposed to be teaching myself new instruments. Instead I'm sitting with a teeny-tiny Hawaiian guitar on my lap and a blue-ish pick between my lips. 
Yay for procrastination!


----------



## LoutheRussian

AZtortMom said:


> What is that??


Razor clam. That's what I'll be digging for


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> What kind of clam is it?
> Looks like a flat razor clam.


It is a razor clam. They are long and fairly flat


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I remembered them as being more straw shaped. We used to go "hunting for them" at the beach, but we'd only find sand crabs... You know, the little shelled crabby things that run backwards. They look like sea monkeys gone wrong.


----------



## T33's Torts

One of my friends has taken to calling me Taffy. Its slowly driving me insane.


----------



## T33's Torts

A comment worth killing chat? Of course.


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm still here..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm here but watching tv.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## želva

Morning, just wake up, last day in capital, can't wait to get home for weekend.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Too nervous to sleeeepppppp.... Ugh.


----------



## LolaMyLove

I'm awake, don't want to be but I am. It's been a long day.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> I remembered them as being more straw shaped. We used to go "hunting for them" at the beach, but we'd only find sand crabs... You know, the little shelled crabby things that run backwards. They look like sea monkeys gone wrong.


I guess the neck could be considered a straw. The shell is oval with a hinge connecting the two shells together just like a steamer clam. The front of the razors clam has what's called the zipper for obvious reasons. Then there's the neck with is long and sticks up out of the sand to collect food and he foot which is shorter and digs down into the sand. They are surprisingly fast if you don't dig quickly on the surf side of the clams they get to deep to pull. They dig
Down and onwards the water


Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

Good morning friends. I hope your day is the best it can be. Enjoy your coffee, the laughter of someone you love, the exchange if smiles between strangers, and even the daily chores and have a HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

And then I let the dogs in because it's looking like it may rain...and I have this through the length of my house. 
I hate carpet 
Those are huge boxer paw prints. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Think how nice the carpet is when you're on your knees cleaning it.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Morning, only 4 hours of sleep last night, tired today but its Friday!!! Whats everyones holiday plans this weekend? Is anyone (in the area) going to the Bay Area Reptile show this weekend?


----------



## Jacqui

*Happy turtle day!*


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!!!*


----------



## Jacqui

I had an enjoyable evening last night. I had gotten a craving for some Casey's ice tea, so instead of going into the normal close town, I decided to go about five miles further to the one over in KS. Once there, I got onto the laptop. I happened to check my emails and there was a message from my daughter saying: "Where are you?". Ooppss, she had come down to get her phone and to take me to supper. Of course by the time we got together and into town the Mexican place was closed, so we had Pizza Hut instead. Poor girl had taken the day off to buy a car she saw online and it sold before she got there. So far this has been the fourth car in a row this has happened to her on.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In the news…“man catches baby that falls off balcony in China" 
bouaboua are you a hero?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I'm really counting down the minutes this is over


Was it really that bad?


----------



## T33's Torts

Happy World Turtle Day!


----------



## Jacqui

This morning did not start off on a happy note, my old dog and bestest friend slipped down in health another notch.  Thought for a moment her already poor eyesight might have been gone, but she can see. She is just walking slower then normal and her head down a bit more then usual. Took her for a very short walk, but she didn't want to come in, so I took in the other little dogs. Then she and I went to the backyard for some quiet one on one time. Blarney was born something like 17 years ago on the couch right next to me. We have been together for a lot of things. Hurts to see her slipping away and knowing our time is becoming much more limited.


----------



## Jacqui

Weather wise, it's a nice day shaping up here. Sunny, warm, nice breeze and a chance of rain off and on.


----------



## Jacqui

I have a herd of cattle standing on the other side of the fence watching me this morning. Some really pretty calves in the bunch.


----------



## LolaMyLove

That sucks, I am very sorry. It does hurt to watch our friends grow old. 17 is very old for a dog, what breed is she?


----------



## Ashes

Morning all.


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> That sucks, I am very sorry. It does hurt to watch our friends grow old. 17 is very old for a dog, what breed is she?



Her Mom looked to be mainly rat terrier and the dad was a blue heeler type. My oldest daughter found the mother who we named Bones due to how she looked. When Balarney was born, she was all white on her body except for a patch plus her ear area/head and this small spot. Well the flies had been bothering Bones as she was giving birth, so she saw that spot and thought it was a fly on her puppy. She tried her darnest to get that fly! lol. With age that "fly"spot became much bigger and she became roan marked all over her body.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> Morning all.



Morning!


----------



## LolaMyLove

So I am excited. I decided to weigh myself this morning and Im down 5 lbs in a week. Not bad and not as hard as I thought it would be. I say that now... buts its only been a week. Of course my husband tells me two nights ago "your feeding me entirely too many vegetables lately".


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

littlestella said:


> "your feeding me entirely too many vegetables lately".


Sounds like me if offered a salad.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today is EEG day for me. I was told it didn't need to be sleep deprived, but that I needed to be able to fall asleep during it. So, 5 hrs.later, I wake up and what do I want? Oh hell yes I want coffee!!! All that aside, I can fall asleep anywhere just about. I'm really hoping they have the expensive machine that makes the beeping sound in the other room. That would make it all the better for me. So at the pretest meeting, my neurologist tells me he'll be retiring at the end of the year. As I'm leaving, I casually ask the receptionist if I should go pick a new Dr. from the Dr. photos on the wall and she lets me know that as of yet, management has no plans to replace him. Really? What are these people thinking? Have they no idea who I am, and how awesome the practice has become simply by my hat being seen on the coat rack? These guys, I'll tell you what...


----------



## StarSapphire22

My hand really hurts and I can't bend my thumb all the way. Maybe it's a good thing I have an appointment with the doctor today. The puncture itself looks kinda gross. :/

Now to figure out how to shake hands at my interview. I tested on Taylor and some bad words came out my mouth that I probably shouldn't say at an interview. 

I really don't want to have to get myself all prettied up. My hair is extra snarly after I shower and there's soooo much of it it takes FOREVER to brush and I always have a headache at the end. Plus, I really don't feel like doing makeup.



Oh


----------



## LolaMyLove

My husband had one of those tests a few months back and the doctor used the word "arousal" every time my husband came out of REM sleep. Let me tell you, that was one of the funniest medical reports I have ever read!


----------



## StarSapphire22

*Oh well!

Mobile site decided it didn't wanna let me type anymore without closing and reopening my browser. Weird.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> My hand really hurts and I can't bend my thumb all the way. Maybe it's a good thing I have an appointment with the doctor today. The puncture itself looks kinda gross. :/
> 
> Now to figure out how to shake hands at my interview. I tested on Taylor and some bad words came out my mouth that I probably shouldn't say at an interview.
> 
> I really don't want to have to get myself all prettied up. My hair is extra snarly after I shower and there's soooo much of it it takes FOREVER to brush and I always have a headache at the end. Plus, I really don't feel like doing makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh


You gotta be careful with cat bites - they are so much worse than dog bites..... :/ my office manager was helping a doctor and the cat bit her finger pretty good - that was about a year and a half ago... She can't bend her finger. There was so much infection from the bite that the scar tissue built so thick.... Her finger will never be the same. Not saying that's what's gonna happen to you! But it is a good thing you have an appointment because you really need to have it seen..... Good luck!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Everyone keeps telling me these horror stories and sending me articles. Eeeep.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Everyone keeps telling me these horror stories and sending me articles. Eeeep.


Oh I'm sure - sorry!! I didn't realize how much worse cat bites were than dog bites until I started working at the vet clinic. I am always telling people that cat scratch fever is not just a song, it's a real disease. lol. Cat injuries are vicious!


----------



## StarSapphire22

No, it's okay! I'll really be making sure it gets looked at, lol.

You weren't around on the forums when I got rat bite fever, ha. I know all about bites and zoonotic disease lol.


----------



## Ashes

Ooh I'm sure! Lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today being turtle day, I sent this into our local news stations pets section and they may even air it;

So yes, these are tortoises, but please memorize this simple rule;
Every tortoise is a turtle,
But every turtle is not a tortoise.
----------or---------
Every wolf is a canine, 
But every canine is not a wolf.

Perfectly clear, right?



No modesty here!






Let's work on a more favorable extended forecast here, ok?



Cowboy Ken


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today will be a heavy day of “Articles I Found on he Internet Machine" time allowing. Seems all my sources are trying to out do each-other.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I have concealer in my eyes ohh god it burns this is why I hate makeup...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> I have concealer in my eyes ohh god it burns this is why I hate makeup...


Yup, I hate it when that happens... I've no idea what you just posted. LOL.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> My hand really hurts and I can't bend my thumb all the way. Maybe it's a good thing I have an appointment with the doctor today. The puncture itself looks kinda gross. :/
> 
> Now to figure out how to shake hands at my interview. I tested on Taylor and some bad words came out my mouth that I probably shouldn't say at an interview.
> 
> I really don't want to have to get myself all prettied up. My hair is extra snarly after I shower and there's soooo much of it it takes FOREVER to brush and I always have a headache at the end. Plus, I really don't feel like doing makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh



Just remember to breathe.  Just tell them you have hurt your hand and can not shake hands... it is allowable.


----------



## Jacqui

Ken... good luck.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I have concealer in my eyes ohh god it burns this is why I hate makeup...



Something I have never done is wear makeup, thanks for giving me a good reason why
I don't.


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> I have concealer in my eyes ohh god it burns this is why I hate makeup...



OUCH!

I used to get moisturizer in my eyes, even when I was careful not to get too close to my eyes. Somehow it would migrate into my eyes every. single. time. 

I don't wear moisturizer anymore, in my efforts to reduce my toxic load but I do still wear make up about 1-2 times a week most weeks. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oh I know!!! Say something all casual like, “With the potential for blood borne pathogens from you or even me, we should really not shake!" Sorry.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff is going to be in Portland today and the lucky guy is getting to meet a TFO member whom I wish I were meeting.... and he's bringing me home some wonderful things from the visit.


----------



## Jacqui

I am glad with all the critter bites and scratches I get, that I never get any infections.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Let him know this afternoon I'll be in the area of hwy 205 and 212/224.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oh I know!!! Say something all casual like, “With the potential for blood borne pathogens from you or even me, we should really not shake!" Sorry.



Yeah Ken, that one would really impress a future boss....


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Let him know this afternoon I'll be in the area of hwy 205 and 212/224.



I'll let him know where the hazard place is.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Yeah Ken, that one would really impress a future boss....


It would demonstrate she cares…


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It would demonstrate she cares…



Uhuh that it would...


----------



## Elohi

Kissing your torts on the head and then licking your lips a few moments later only to find you picked up some coconut coir/dirt in the process. 
#tortoisepeopleproblems


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nice Monica. I'd tell myself it was dirt as well.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nice Monica. I'd tell myself it was dirt as well.



LOL, it's pretty clean in. There or I'd be pretty grossed out. Hahaha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Again, just what is tell myself. And if I said it enough, I'd start to believe it. LOL.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Again, just what is tell myself. And if I said it enough, I'd start to believe it. LOL.



Nothing in their enclosure is nearly as nasty as pig s**t/mud soup slung up in your face/mouth. That's probably the closest the vomiting I've come in the face of gross stuff. And I have a tough stomach. Hahahaha. Wait, I take that back, the smell of parvo feces was worse...way worse. Can't believe I almost forgot that. Working in vet clinic can be quite disgusting lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Was it really that bad?


Morning all  I'm sorry about your puppy Jacqui 

The ceremony was nice, but the ex was there with the other side of the family and they didn't say two words to me. I really wanted to crawl under a rock. Thankfully I was with Randy so it helped a little. 


Happy world turtle Day!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is so cool!!!! I'm sitting in the waiting room and an older gal is enjoying a nice take out meal. The cool part is it's in a styrofoam container and she keeps opening and closing it with each bit. What a wonderful sound!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Kissing your torts on the head and then licking your lips a few moments later only to find you picked up some coconut coir/dirt in the process.
> #tortoisepeopleproblems
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



You kiss your torts?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> The ceremony was nice, but the ex was there with the other side of the family and they didn't say two words to me. I really wanted to crawl under a rock. Thankfully I was with Randy so it helped a little.



May have been best they didn't say anything, still you and he broke up, not them and you. Sorry they chose to be so stupid, believe me it's their loss.


----------



## Ashes

This is apparently a comfortable way to sleep.....


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is so cool!!!! I'm sitting in the waiting room and an older gal is enjoying a nice take out meal. The cool part is it's in a styrofoam container and she keeps opening and closing it with each bit. What a wonderful sound!



She just wants to keep your mind off of things.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> You kiss your torts?


Reminds me of the FDA warning to not kiss your chicken until it has reach 160° for at least 45 mins.


----------



## Elohi

I think I've kissed every animal I've ever had on the top of the head. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> She just wants to keep your mind off of things.



But that's why I have the forum!!!!


----------



## Elohi

Well except my boxie. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> . Wait, I take that back, the smell of parvo feces was worse...way worse.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



I agree! It's a smell you never forget.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But that's why I have the forum!!!!



But sometimes we slack off.


----------



## Jacqui

Trying to decide if I want to be a "good" girl and go home or go for a hour long trip to a favorite greenhouse. Keep reminding myself that they should have water hyacinths in stock by now. Then I remind myself that Jeff may be home before the next payday and I might want some money for that. Decisions decisions...


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> I think I've kissed every animal I've ever had on the top of the head.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
I have to really try not to kiss Littlefoot, I'm the same way. Instead we do eskimo kisses, which is probably just as germy and twice as scary for him, but I tell myself it's better.


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> I have to really try not to kiss Littlefoot, I'm the same way. Instead we do eskimo kisses, which is probably just as germy and twice as scary for him, but I tell myself it's better.



I do that exact thing more often than the kids to the head. I have pretty fearless little guys so my huge face doesn't seem to phase them in the least. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Elohi

Hahahaha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

MY INTERVIEW WENT REALLY WELL! I think if it was only up to him I'd have gotten an offer on the spot..but I gotta have a followup with the owners next week first. Yay.  On my way to the doctors now to make sure my cat hasn't killed me.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yay! On the great interview!  I hope everything turns out ok with your injuries


----------



## LolaMyLove

Yay, keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Turns out that chicken blood was good for something after all. LOL


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> MY INTERVIEW WENT REALLY WELL! I think if it was only up to him I'd have gotten an offer on the spot..but I gotta have a followup with the owners next week first. Yay.  On my way to the doctors now to make sure my cat hasn't killed me.



Wonderful news! Now to have the same good news from the Dr's visit.


----------



## Jacqui

Cheryl is that a self portrait?


----------



## LolaMyLove

Yes sort of. The original was done in pencil but thanks to modern technology I made it colored. That was me 10 yrs ago.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Doctor thinks I'm going to be okay, is just having me watch for other symptoms.  

My mom is giving us $200 towards the rest of my wedding dress, and loaning us the remaining amount until we can get back on our feet. So that just leaves alteration costs to worry about for now, and I think we can come up with the $200ish dollars for that. It's a huge relief! I love my mom, she is the best. <3 I do need the dress let out a bit, and there's one minor alteration I'm having done (covering a weird placed seam)...I decided not to add sleeves anymore and suck it up about my arms. And, instead of getting a multi-hundred dollar "bridal sash" we're going to do a plain, long satin ribbon bow. It suits the style of the dress better anyways.

We also got the order in for tuxes. Originally Tay was gonna be in a full suit and the guys in vest and tie. Now Tays in vest and tie and the guys are in suspenders and bow ties...saved us about $40/rental...yay! Plus I think it'll be much cooler to wear outside in August. 

A very busy, productive day that turned out pretty well considering. Think I need a nap.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Doctor thinks I'm going to be okay, is just having me watch for other symptoms.
> 
> My mom is giving us $200 towards the rest of my wedding dress, and loaning us the remaining amount until we can get back on our feet. So that just leaves alteration costs to worry about for now, and I think we can come up with the $200ish dollars for that. It's a huge relief! I love my mom, she is the best. <3 I do need the dress let out a bit, and there's one minor alteration I'm having done (covering a weird placed seam)...I decided not to add sleeves anymore and suck it up about my arms. And, instead of getting a multi-hundred dollar "bridal sash" we're going to do a plain, long satin ribbon bow. It suits the style of the dress better anyways.
> 
> We also got the order in for tuxes. Originally Tay was gonna be in a full suit and the guys in vest and tie. Now Tays in vest and tie and the guys are in suspenders and bow ties...saved us about $40/rental...yay! Plus I think it'll be much cooler to wear outside in August.
> 
> A very busy, productive day that turned out pretty well considering. Think I need a nap.


Yay to all of that!! ) I originally wanted sleeves too because I wanted to cover my arms lol but I fell in love with a strapless so I'll have to deal haha!


----------



## StarSapphire22

We were going to add sleeves but I struggled to find a style of sleeve that went with the dress. It is so so so pretty...it's been a year and a half since I last tried it on. Forgot how much I loved it, even with all the poof and the ridiculous train. It really is just the perfect, most "me" dress.


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> Yes sort of. The original was done in pencil but thanks to modern technology I made it colored. That was me 10 yrs ago.



Very nice!


----------



## Jacqui

Jessica, great news from your end today!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting here waiting for my oldest daughter to get off work. We may be having supper and then I am taking her to another town so she can go to a bridal shower.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Trust me…no one will be looking at either of your twos arms at your weddings. Heck, I wore a nice sorta satin type shirt with a fancy corduroy tan, western style jacket and newish, clean Levi's. My groomsmen all wore Levi's and white shirts. Karen put together a very nice sorta aqua and white skirt blouse deal and she was beautiful! Karen said I couldn't wear my hat during the ceremony, so as soon as we turned, one of my groomsmen handed it to me. It was perfect.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Jessica, great news from your end today!!!


What the…what kinda doctor visit was it? Never mind, don't want to know. 
My EEG was fun but for the ocular migraine I got from the strobe light part of it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yippee! The gas man's here hooking up my propane. Say goodbye to cold showers!!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Afternoon!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I just discovered the "search Google for this image" feature on my computer, and I right clicked on my little turtle in my signature and just LOOK at the site it found:

Hm-m-m-m-m...it won't copy/paste the URL of the site. I'll type it all out:

heathersanimations.com/reptiles.html

You probably will have to type it too.


----------



## Yvonne G




----------



## Ashes

Okay peeps. I need advice. I want to be done with moss except maybe in the hide. Then I'll just have the Eco earth. :/ I need a better moss or cover or something... Lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I don't use moss per say. I use peat moss,(decomposed sphagnum moss) mixed with organic, clean top soil. I do a 50/50 ratio by volume. Hide has sphagnum moss in it. What are the issues you're having with your current arrangement?


----------



## dmmj

So would anyone trust a 6 pack of 99 cent store condoms? Anyone? Does not sound like the thing cheap out on.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> So would anyone trust a 6 pack of 99 cent store condoms? Anyone? Does not sound like the thing cheap out on.


Are they on the same aisle as the diapers?


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I don't use moss per say. I use peat moss,(decomposed sphagnum moss) mixed with organic, clean top soil. I do a 50/50 ratio by volume. Hide has sphagnum moss in it. What are the issues you're having with your current arrangement?


Well the spag moss was getting everywhere and falling apart, and I really liked the look of Monica's sheet moss so I got some..... But even though I kept mine moist/wet, it dries out sooooo fast and it's brown and gross looking.....


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> Well the spag moss was getting everywhere and falling apart, and I really liked the look of Monica's sheet moss so I got some..... But even though I kept mine moist/wet, it dries out sooooo fast and it's brown and gross looking.....


I change mine out every few weeks because I have the same problem. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You know how I feed my enclosure tortoises, right? Doing so hides the substrate and it doesn't dry out.


----------



## Elohi

It absolutely will not grow or stay alive in my chamber. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You know how I feed my enclosure tortoises, right? Doing so hides the substrate and it doesn't dry out.



Do tell. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

dmmj said:


> So would anyone trust a 6 pack of 99 cent store condoms? Anyone? Does not sound like the thing cheap out on.


Well... I mean...  
I'm SOOOOO kidding. Please don't judge me now..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I take my shovel out to the pasture and find a nice looking clump of mixed weeds and grasses. Then I take a shovelful about 2" or so below the root line. Works great. When it needs replaced, I take the spent clump of now dirt back out to the hole from which it came and find another good spot. This works for me because; A) I live in Oregon where it's almost always green. B) We own 5 acres of untreated pasture. I realize this wouldn't really be practical for city folks or someone say in a desert type environment. I think this picture is after a few days of active grazing.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yippee! The gas man's here hooking up my propane. Say goodbye to cold showers!!


Goodbye cold showers!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> So would anyone trust a 6 pack of 99 cent store condoms? Anyone? Does not sound like the thing cheap out on.



Yep I would trust them! They would make great water balloons.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Jacqui said:


> Very nice!


Thank you.


----------



## Jacqui

Some times I wonder if my oldest daughter just moved back into the area, so Mom could take her to WalMart (for just one small thing) and Mom ends up buying a lot of small things with big prices from the makeup area.... of course then she never says anything bad about the plants that just happen to magically appear in my shopping cart either.


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, did Karen get better?


----------



## LolaMyLove

So my husband and I are going out tonight for "date night" and we got our sitter to come over. Wind of this got around to a few friends who one by one have called and said "ummm, we heard Haley is watching the kids tonight, any chance I can drop my kid off too?" So now, she went from watching my 2 kids to watching 5 kids. She is fine with it, its good money for her and all the kids are friends anyways. When you have a good baby sitter, everyone wants her.


----------



## Jacqui

What are you going to do for date night?


----------



## LolaMyLove

To San Francisco to see some old 70's band play. The Avengers, ever heard of them? My husband is very into music, me not so much, but if it makes him happy I am in.


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> So would anyone trust a 6 pack of 99 cent store condoms? Anyone? Does not sound like the thing cheap out on.


Well hmmmm? ?? Are you wanting kids?


----------



## mike taylor

tffnytorts said:


> Well... I mean...
> I'm SOOOOO kidding. Please don't judge me now..


Kidding I think not you freak . Ha ha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Ken, did Karen get better?


Turned my head and asked her and she said good. Every now and then she had to deep cough, but yes(?) she has gotten better. Three days off will make her good as newish. Pets don't need vets on 3 day weekends, right? Take em to the emergency vet and next time watch em better.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yet another reason I'm happy on my own well. 

KPTV www.kptv.com/story/25599590/boil-water-order-issued-for-all-of-portland


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Kidding I think not you freak . Ha ha


You usually speak from experience, i know that much… 

Remind us Mike, how many kids do you have?


----------



## mike taylor

tffnytorts said:


> You usually speak from experience, i know that much…
> 
> Remind us Mike, how many kids do you have?


I have three boys 18, 14, 10 years old . All made by me and the wife .


----------



## mike taylor

Im a freak and proud of it . Ha ha I love my happy fun time! Ha ha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Awkward silence…


----------



## mike taylor

Ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Elohi

Ugh! OMG I'm so sick right now. My mom just texted me and told me my uncle took his own life. He was married to my moms youngest sister and was like 40+ yrs older than her. I don't have nice things to say about my aunt, let's put it that way... I'm so shocked and shook up. He was a very sweet and tolerant old man. My mom hasn't given me any details at all, I have no idea wtf is going on 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

So sorry to hear/ read that .


----------



## T33's Torts

Good to know Mike………
I was having a good time, you know, enjoying my flavored gum. 

So sorry Monica, I can't imagine much worse news.


----------



## mike taylor

tffnytorts said:


> Good to know Mike………
> I was having a good time, you know, enjoying my flavored gum.
> 
> So sorry Monica, I can't imagine much worse news.


Thats why I like you Tiff .You always say something to make me roflmao.


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay, I may be part of the ""tech-savvy"" generation, but i have absolutely no clue what "roflmao" stands for. Give me a moment and I'll look it up.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Okay, I may be part of the ""tech-savvy"" generation, but i have absolutely no clue what "roflmao" stands for. Give me a moment and I'll look it up.


Roflmfao!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Ugh! OMG I'm so sick right now. My mom just texted me and told me my uncle took his own life. He was married to my moms youngest sister and was like 40+ yrs older than her. I don't have nice things to say about my aunt, let's put it that way... I'm so shocked and shook up. He was a very sweet and tolerant old man. My mom hasn't given me any details at all, I have no idea wtf is going on
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Monica I'm at a loss here. Seems what I could say would do nothing for what you are going through…


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay, okay. Got it. Probably shouldn't roll on the floor for too long though… People might get the wrong idea, you know?

And just so i don't seem toooo insane, my latest thread: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/melon-gum-shouldnt-exist.93106/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mike needs a map in the other thread Tiffany.


----------



## mike taylor

I used gps and got it. Thanks for the directions Ken.


----------



## T33's Torts

Never use GPS in central CA. I drove for an hour (following a voice called "Hannah") which led me to a cliff. Apparently it hated me or something.


----------



## AZtortMom

the view from our room


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> Ugh! OMG I'm so sick right now. My mom just texted me and told me my uncle took his own life. He was married to my moms youngest sister and was like 40+ yrs older than her. I don't have nice things to say about my aunt, let's put it that way... I'm so shocked and shook up. He was a very sweet and tolerant old man. My mom hasn't given me any details at all, I have no idea wtf is going on
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Oh no!


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 81155
> 
> the view from our room


Where is this? Mexico or Hawaii??

Nice.......


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Awkward silence…


Lmao!


----------



## Ashes

Oh Monica I'm so sorry.... :/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's a great tee shirt for the bachelor, clubbing crowd.


----------



## T33's Torts

Pun. 5 points.


----------



## T33's Torts

I suck at Scrabble. Forget the letters, I want ice cream.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's why I don't play Words with Friends…no spell check.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Anyone talk with Sandy or Sibi lately? It's time, I think, they check in with us. Darn kids. Start staying out late at night, throwing all caution to the wind, hanging with non-tortoise people.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> hanging with non-tortoise people.



THE HORROR!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> THE HORROR!


IKR? (Tiffany, that means “I know right")


----------



## T33's Torts

Sandy has been on (The) Facebook recently. Sibi, you'll have to start a manhunt for. LOL. (Lots of love )


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Where is this? Mexico or Hawaii??
> 
> Nice.......


Hawaii


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> LOL. (Lots of love )


Dork


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Dork


Ask Mike, he'll tell you what that means...


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey Mike............


----------



## T33's Torts

Google saved me here,

|dôrk| n.
Cowboy Ken
_The *dork *responds to the name Ken._


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Hawaii


My order daughter also in Hawaii this week. Haha!!

Enjoy your stay!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Trying to figure out favors. Taylor and I both hate food favors and the "throwaway" kinds of favors. We want something that lasts at least a little while, you know? My mom has all these quilted mason jars we were going to use and put an air plant in each one. We can get the air plants for about $1 each, so in the end favors would cost us like $100 with very little assembly, and is very unique! And air plants are very hard for "black thumbed" guests to kill.

My other thought was to take the jar, put a little gravel at the bottom, fill the rest with potting soil, and include a little pouch of wildflower seed mix/print a tag on seed paper (my parents are professional printers, so if we could find the paper somewhere this wouldn't be hard to do). Dirt and gravel would probably cost no more than $20-30 and bulk seed would be less than $20 probably since each guest just needs a pinch or two. Favors for 100 guests for $40-50 bucks isn't bad but is much more labor intensive. We are DIYing everythinggggggggg (even food and booze and flowers and all that) so I'm hesitant to take on ANOTHER project...but it would save money.

What do you guys think? What would you rather get as a guest? If you were me, what would you pick?


----------



## T33's Torts

Sudden wave of sadness...


----------



## T33's Torts

I like that everything's DIY. Very neat. I like the air plant idea, I really like the potted jars as well.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> Sudden wave of sadness...


Don't fell sad......Lots people love you and care of you.


----------



## T33's Torts

You're so sweet. 
Everyone has bad days, I'm fine. Just a little low. 
I'm tired, but its a long weekend!


----------



## bouaboua

How about get yourself 1/2 glass of red wine before bed. My wife enjoy this little rewind few times a week and give her a great rest all night long.

Good night.! Sweet dream.


----------



## StarSapphire22

tffnytorts said:


> I like that everything's DIY. Very neat. I like the air plant idea, I really like the potted jars as well.




Well, that's not helpful! HAHA. 

Don't be sad. The tortie peoples loves yous.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I killed chat, oh noes! 

Bedtime. I stayed up way too late. Today was really long and busy. uffdah.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I think I'm gonna see about taking anti depressants. 15 years living in depression is enough. The world doesn't have the color it once did and I find it nearly impossible to experience true joy any more. There is a clinic here that bills on a sliding scale according to your wages. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

Go see a Doctor Luke. Your situation may not be as bad as you think. You looks and sound very normal to me, just like anyone of us. If you think some medication may help function better, it may not be a bad idea too.


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Go see a Doctor Luke. Your situation may not be as bad as you think. You looks and sound very normal to me, just like anyone of us. If you think some medication may help function better, it may not be a bad idea too.


I recently found out about a place that bills on a sliding scale so this place will could be good. I'm going to talk to him about antidepressants. But who knows if that will even help. It took my friend a while before they found the right med and dosage.


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning from beautiful wet Nebraska!*


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> I think I'm gonna see about taking anti depressants. 15 years living in depression is enough. The world doesn't have the color it once did and I find it nearly impossible to experience true joy any more. There is a clinic here that bills on a sliding scale according to your wages.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Sounds like a great plan. Life is meant to be enjoyed to it's fullest and it sounds like you have been unable to do so. *hugs*


----------



## Jacqui

Sure seems like there have been a lot of folks killing themselves these last couple of months.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> Well the spag moss was getting everywhere and falling apart, and I really liked the look of Monica's sheet moss so I got some..... But even though I kept mine moist/wet, it dries out sooooo fast and it's brown and gross looking.....



Have you thought about trying a living moss plant like Scottish moss? Or is this under a heat lamp/light?


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> I recently found out about a place that bills on a sliding scale so this place will could be good. I'm going to talk to him about antidepressants. But who knows if that will even help. It took my friend a while before they found the right med and dosage.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Well. We can try, and we can only try. You will be better, I know. I really cannot tell you are in that condition. Maybe I'm slow in that department, You know, old man. I'm sorry I'm bit slow. 

I saw the photo you shared with us that you on the fishing boat you looks so happy and enjoy your job. You know......I still think you are just like one of us, anyone of us.

Take care. I hope the process to get help will not be a long one.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Trying to figure out favors. Taylor and I both hate food favors and the "throwaway" kinds of favors. We want something that lasts at least a little while, you know? My mom has all these quilted mason jars we were going to use and put an air plant in each one. We can get the air plants for about $1 each, so in the end favors would cost us like $100 with very little assembly, and is very unique! And air plants are very hard for "black thumbed" guests to kill.
> 
> My other thought was to take the jar, put a little gravel at the bottom, fill the rest with potting soil, and include a little pouch of wildflower seed mix/print a tag on seed paper (my parents are professional printers, so if we could find the paper somewhere this wouldn't be hard to do). Dirt and gravel would probably cost no more than $20-30 and bulk seed would be less than $20 probably since each guest just needs a pinch or two. Favors for 100 guests for $40-50 bucks isn't bad but is much more labor intensive. We are DIYing everythinggggggggg (even food and booze and flowers and all that) so I'm hesitant to take on ANOTHER project...but it would save money.
> 
> What do you guys think? What would you rather get as a guest? If you were me, what would you pick?


What are air plants? I'm in the same dilemma... I just have NO idea what to do for favors..... :/


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Well. We can try, and we can only try. You will be better, I know. I really cannot tell you are in that condition. Maybe I'm slow in that department, You know, old man. I'm sorry I'm bit slow.
> 
> I saw the photo you shared with us that you on the fishing boat you looks so happy and enjoy your job. You know......I still think you are just like one of us, anyone of us.
> 
> Take care. I hope the process to get help will not be a long one.


Thank you for the encouragement. I've been depressed for so long that I am able to put one a "mask" and go with it so people don't ask questions. I still smile and laugh but outside of those brief escapes I'm depressed. I can't really explain it as well as I would like too I'm sorry.


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Thank you for the encouragement. I've been depressed for so long that I am able to put one a "mask" and go with it so people don't ask questions. I still smile and laugh but outside of those brief escapes I'm depressed. I can't really explain it as well as I would like too I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I say do everything you can to be happy. If that includes meds, then that includes meds. You deserve to smile more.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## LoutheRussian

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good morning 




Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

How are you doing this morning my friend?


----------



## T33's Torts

Amber alert.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Amber alert.


??


----------



## T33's Torts

There's an Amber Alert in the area. Missing kid. 2 years old, reportedly taken by his father(?) Same last name..


----------



## Ashes

That's always a bummer....


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah... 
Hopefully this one will pass as fast as the last one did.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Thank you for the encouragement. I've been depressed for so long that I am able to put one a "mask" and go with it so people don't ask questions. I still smile and laugh but outside of those brief escapes I'm depressed. I can't really explain it as well as I would like too I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



You did a good enough job of explaining what can be almost unexplainable.


----------



## Jacqui

I like how they do the Amber alerts these days. Atleast the ones they give you some real information like be on the lookout for a light blue 49 Chevy Zonker with CA plates. With those kinds of messages flashing like on the interstate signs, sure helps to add a bunch of eyes into the mix.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> What are air plants? I'm in the same dilemma... I just have NO idea what to do for favors..... :/


 
They are plants that only need air (and the occasional misting) to survive. Here's a google image search for you.

http://www.google.com/search?q=air+...a=X&ei=5byAU4imFsyHyATFqYLIDQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#


----------



## AZtortMom

Our adventure continues, we got split again. I purchased a full fair ticket and Randy flew standby to Maui. Randy didn't make the flight so time to get the car and go to the room and chill. This room is suppose to be nicer than the last.. I can't wait


----------



## LolaMyLove

Painfully awake, good morning to all. Maui is beautiful! You will have fun.


----------



## AZtortMom

Thanks! It sounds like the hubby to be won't be here until noon. Sounds like a good time to chill on the beach and catch up on some reading


----------



## LolaMyLove

Sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm officially tired. And not sure why everything is underlined.... I did tap the "u" and its not selected......... Maybe my internet is feeling enthusiastic. But really- what's going on?


----------



## T33's Torts

Better now.
anywho, it's only 9:30 and I'm ready to go back to bed. I'm also hungry. Stomach over mind, of course...


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> I'm officially tired. And not sure why everything is underlined.... I did tap the "u" and its not selected......... Maybe my internet is feeling enthusiastic. But really- what's going on?


Not underlined on my end.

I'm at my dads in Missouri, waiting on brunch.  tired as well here - not sleeping in my own bed is hard.... 

How's everyone?


----------



## Telid

I could go for some eggs. Who's volunteering to cook?


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> I could go for some eggs. Who's volunteering to cook?


Of course I'll volunteer. I like mine scrambled, or soft boiled.


----------



## T33's Torts

My tongue is super burnt. 
So!
I get to have a spoonful of ice cream at 10:34.


----------



## StarSapphire22

There's always a reason for ice cream.


----------



## Telid

StarSapphire22 said:


> There's always a reason for ice cream.



Normally it is, "I feel like being tubby today. Sorry diet!".


----------



## Elohi

Hey all. I'm tired. Thinking of napping while little blurry naps. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Little bitty*
Ha. Blurry, that about sums up my last 18 hrs or so. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Telid

Elohi said:


> Little bitty*
> Ha. Blurry, that about sums up my last 18 hrs or so.



Get some sleep...


----------



## AZtortMom

I just had some yummy scrambled eggs at this placed called Sloppy Cakes. I had to go just for the name


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Little bitty*
> Ha. Blurry, that about sums up my last 18 hrs or so.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I just figured she was Little Blurry because of you trying to catch her. 
You guys kill me. The blade drive belt broke on the rider last week so today, I got to drop and remove the mower deck and replace it. The best part is when I put it all back together there were no extra parts and the thing fired up and mowed for a bit. Amazing.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Telid! 
Welcome to the Pretend Chat! We are the same bunch of tortoise weirdos in a somewhat less formal manor. 
I'm tiffany (tiff, same thing). I'm just assuming your name isn't Telid, may I ask your name?


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, ditch the mower, get more sulcatas.....


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi I'm Noel *waves* welcome


----------



## Ashes

I'm Ashley! Hello!


----------



## T33's Torts

I want to get a rat.


----------



## Ashes

I heard they're fun.


----------



## Yvonne G

StarSapphire22 said:


> There's always a reason for ice cream.



One never needs a reason for ice cream!! I bought lemon gelato today, haven't tried it yet, but "they" say its very good.


----------



## AZtortMom

This will work


----------



## Telid

tffnytorts said:


> Hi Telid!
> Welcome to the Pretend Chat! We are the same bunch of tortoise weirdos in a somewhat less formal manor.
> I'm tiffany (tiff, same thing). I'm just assuming your name isn't Telid, may I ask your name?



Sean. The missus also accuses me of being a weirdo, so I should be in good company. She also likes rats (I'm not a fan of them).



AZtortMom said:


> This will work
> View attachment 81227


Don't tempt me, AZ. I need to stay in Dallas for work. If not, I would instantly move to the ocean...


----------



## Ashes

Telid said:


> Sean. The missus also accuses me of being a weirdo, so I should be in good company. She also likes rats (I'm not a fan of them).
> 
> 
> Don't tempt me, AZ. I need to stay in Dallas for work. If not, I would instantly move to the ocean...


Lol you are definitely in good company here then...


----------



## T33's Torts

Noel, the ocean is very.... liquidy....

I'm waiting for a good opportunity. I kind of like the idea of chickens, which would be potentially harder.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Oh mama, I've been a bad girl. Couldn't help myself.


Bay Area reptile show.


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm debating when to go snorkeling or lay here more like my torts and enjoy the sun and piece and quiet


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Ken, ditch the mower, get more sulcatas.....


Sulcatas don't come standard with beer can holders.


----------



## Telid

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sulcatas don't come standard with beer can holders.


Now that's a project I could get behind: Sulcata accessories!

Buy now: Buy your very own all sulcata carry tray and drink holder! Why suffer outside? Train the tort to bring you dinner on its back!


----------



## T33's Torts

Don't worry bout it Ken... Just send one of your big guys to Sean. Problem solved! I'm such a problem solver!


----------



## T33's Torts

Why are some torts always Russian around? Its not like they have any reason to hurry…….


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm a bit of a chat killer, aren't I? I am. I know I am.


----------



## AZtortMom

It's ok, we love you


----------



## Telid

It's the puns. Those heinous crimes!

AZtort - where are you that you have an ocean view? Your location says phoenix - and I don't remember an ocean last time I drove through there.


----------



## AZtortMom

I had a big fat sea turtle swim under me while I was snorkeling. He scared the crap out of me..


----------



## AZtortMom

Telid said:


> It's the puns. Those heinous crimes!
> 
> AZtort - where are you that you have an ocean view? Your location says phoenix - and I don't remember an ocean last time I drove through there.


I'm vacationing in Maui right now.


----------



## T33's Torts

(Thought I posted a reply but I guess not)

So its peach season!! Yay!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Finished the step one of mowing…


----------



## T33's Torts

Good job Ken!

My mower slept alllll day tody. 

An action shot from this last week:


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh great. The picture is sideways.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Oh great. The picture is sideways.


No. It's prosper orientation, but there's a small copy below it. Heck, I even used my torch to burn encroaching grass, clover, and weeds on the gravel parking area. Sorry those of you in parched areas to talk about A) killing weeds and B) using fire to do the killing.


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's why I don't play Words with Friends…no spell check.


No friends either.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I just had some yummy scrambled eggs at this placed called Sloppy Cakes. I had to go just for the name



lol love the name!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I had a big fat sea turtle swim under me while I was snorkeling. He scared the crap out of me..



Now that would be neat.


----------



## dmmj

Dog and mom just got attacked by a dog on our walk,cops and paramedics were called, all good. The dog is sadly a menace,feel bad for him.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> I'm a bit of a chat killer, aren't I? I am. I know I am.


No, you are not. People may just have things coming up and not able to continue.


----------



## mike taylor

Ken I just got a new mower. My last one was 9 years old and started acting up . So I fixed it by driving a new one under the old one . I gave my old one to my son.


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> Dog and mom just got attacked by a dog on our walk,cops and paramedics were called, all good. The dog is sadly a menace,feel bad for him.


How it happen? Another irresponsible dog owner?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Ken I just got a new mower. My last one was 9 years old and started acting up . So I fixed it by driving a new one under the old one . I gave my old one to my son.


 Mine is at least that old. The secondary belt on the deck broke so I had to replace it. I had a belt routing drawing, so it was fairly easy. And like I posted, when all was put back together, there were no extra parts.


----------



## dmmj

bouaboua said:


> How it happen? Another irresponsible dog owner?


How does it usually happen? they opened door and dog ran out,no control, and then they tried to blame us. My dog was on a leash and under my control like always.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> How does it usually happen? they opened door and dog ran out,no control, and then they tried to blame us. My dog was on a leash and under my control like always.


How dare you walk your dog!!!! Oh the nerve. Some people's children, I'll tell you what.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, I got in trouble with an old man for playing with fire and wild flowers. I was minding my own business, sitting on yhe floor with a lighter, and comes "Tiffany! That is so dangerous!"


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How dare you walk your dog!!!! Oh the nerve. Some people's children, I'll tell you what.


I know I am a terrible person.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It is sad for the dog though, like you said. Dogs are dogs and irresponsible dog owners make for bad dog owners. These folks probably bred, (humans) too, right?


----------



## T33's Torts

I should walk Tank. 
That might be interesting.......... Not.


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> How does it usually happen? they opened door and dog ran out,no control, and then they tried to blame us. My dog was on a leash and under my control like always.


Few weeks ago a insistent happened in my area, it was on the 6 o'clock news. Unlock side yard door. Bit the dog and his owner walking by. Reporter knock on the door to review that door owner got a face full of the attitude form that attacking dog's owner.

Some people can not bear the responsibility should not having dog as a pet.


----------



## Elohi

Good evening friends. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

My (ex) dogs have the watchdog ability of mice. Once, a stray cat got into my yard, it meowed, and my dogs RAN AWAY. Yeah. Great. I feel so safe.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Elohi.


----------



## bouaboua

Have a wedding banquet to go at noon today. And so,so,so looking forward to come home next Wednesday.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> My (ex) dogs have the watchdog ability of mice. Once, a stray cat got into my yard, it meowed, and my dogs RAN AWAY. Yeah. Great. I feel so safe.


Looks like you need to have a cat to keep you safe. And have this two lazy bone go looking for rat. Second thought,, rats may scare them too. Never mind...


----------



## StarSapphire22

I got bit in the face by a dog when I was younger...I think about 9 or so. I had to get rabies shots. 6 in my face, a series in my arms, and 2 in my rear end with the biggest fricking needles you've ever seen. It was a big dalmation that lived on a hobby farm and hadn't been to the vet in 7 years. Joy. 

Unfortunately, back then, to do rabies testing on the dogs you had to put them down.  I didn't do anything to **** him off, he was having a grand old time while I pet him, tail was wagging, then all of a sudden he snarled and turned and bit me, it happened so fast and there was lots of blood. He was apparently normally a very friendly dog, I feel kindof bad that he had to be put down to test for rabies just because his owners couldn't even take him in once a year for a shot.


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> Good evening friends.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Hi there *waves*


----------



## StarSapphire22

I think I found my shoes for the wedding. Now I am jewelry shopping. I really don't understand why tacking the word "bridal" in front of something triples the price. And I don't give a crap if my necklace is hand-crafted by artisans who use only the finest materials. I'm wearing it for less than 12 hours, for craps sake. I'm pretty sure a necklace from Claire's could last that long...I just want it to be pretty!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> My (ex) dogs have the watchdog ability of mice. Once, a stray cat got into my yard, it meowed, and my dogs RAN AWAY. Yeah. Great. I feel so safe.


Heck, Ava has chased the shadow of turkey buzzards from the bottom of the property to the top, barking her fool head off until the shadow looses her by going in the woods! Today, while doing yard work, Karen stuffed her gloves in the fence. Ava came out, saw that intruder, and set forth to protect the place with her Doberman deep voice. Heck, she stopped about three feet away and dropped her head checking them out real good before she stopped. Even when she knew they were no threat, she still kept an eye on them.


----------



## bouaboua

Sorry to hear that. Also sorry for that dog need to be out down. 

This will not need to happen if some dog owner just little more responsible.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Oh! Look what I found! http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...nkType=#fn=sp=4&spc=2115&ruleId=25&slotId=126

@Elohi, does your ring need a friend?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Apparently, turtles are "in" this season. http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...nkType=#fn=sp=5&spc=2115&ruleId=25&slotId=173


----------



## T33's Torts

You never know Ken.... Could've been explosive gloves...... 





Are guys _always _late? It's not like he got lost..  I gave very specific directions- "Out the front door and one house to the left."


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh goody. Crooked picture again. While I wait I'll figure this out.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Don't tip your head when you look at them pictures Tiffany. They've all been fine on this end.


----------



## StarSapphire22

They're crooked for me, but the burger looked yummy even sideways.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany, you ever go up to Pasadena for dinner?


----------



## T33's Torts

Maybe its because I'm using the web version on my mobile..


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> You never know Ken.... Could've been explosive gloves......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are guys _always _late? It's not like he got lost..  I gave very specific directions- "Out the front door and one house to the left."


This is sinful but good. I'll be there in a minute. Sorry for the late guy.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm always in Pasadena. Haven't been in a week or so, but you know.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Is Barney's still there on Colorado? How 'bout One West Colorado?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Or the Espresso Shop in that back alley? Tell the guy that's where he's taking you for dessert for being late.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Well, apparently Stormy no longer feels guilty for mauling me. The last few days he has been so cuddly and sweet. Today he is determined to eat my toes.


----------



## T33's Torts

Nope and nope. Haven't been for a while now... There's a good place on N Hill though. Kinda club-ish. The bartender is funny. 

Cats are just moody!


----------



## T33's Torts

I think the Espresso place is still there... I don't remember. I stay closer to south Pasadena, too much traffic further out.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good idea, but I forgive him. Mainly because a) his grandpa is my neighbor and best friend and b ) there's been countless times (like 7 years ago) that I left him waiting.


----------



## bouaboua

So this is even?

May be it is me, I never let lady wait for me, specially when she cook.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I picked him up and held him like a baby so he could look at the computer screen. He promptly fell asleep for about 20 minutes. Then he woke up squirelly-er than ever.

Cats.


----------



## bouaboua

My God-mother lives in Arcadia, I know that area well too.


----------



## bouaboua

Me...Not a cat person. Sorry, I haven't found a cat that I like as a pet. Not yet..


----------



## T33's Torts

Bouaboua said:


> So this is even?
> 
> May be it is me, I never let lady wait for me, specially when she cook.


Usually I'd be pretty upset, but todays his first day in LA in 5 years, so I'm good.


----------



## T33's Torts

Doorbell! Yay! 
Good night friends!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Me...Not a cat person. Sorry, I haven't found a cat that I like as a pet. Not yet..


My mother was a para mutual at Santa Anita. That's where she meet my step dad. He ran bloodlines.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Doorbell! Yay!
> Good night friends!


I hope it's who she's expecting.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> Doorbell! Yay!
> Good night friends!


Grill the bread again..........Good night and good time.


----------



## Kerryann

Hi happy memorial day


----------



## bouaboua

I have to work. But no complain.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> I have to work. But no complain.


You are in China, right?


----------



## bouaboua

Yes.....for another few days....Coming home on Wednesday. Yip Pip! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I can kind of understand that China would not care too much about Memorial Day in the states.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey Tiff, hope you stopped by the dollar store.


----------



## bouaboua

China have more holiday then US. Much, much more. something like 15 days of legal holiday.


----------



## mike taylor

Ken, the new mower is awesome . Its got a cup holder . The old one didn't . My sons problem now . I got sick of fixing stupid little things on it . I had to work befor the work started .


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, B how long have you been in China? I hate being away from home .


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Hey Tiff, hope you stopped by the dollar store.


That's sooooo not the lady's job!!


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> That's sooooo not the lady's job!!


Someone calling you cheap????? LOL


----------



## bouaboua

T


mike taylor said:


> Hey, B how long have you been in China? I hate being away from home .


Three weeks this time. It is work. Got to make few dollar to feed the torts.


----------



## StarSapphire22

The people above me need to parent their obnoxious little miscreant children, or I am going to lose my very last scrap of sanity.


----------



## T33's Torts

Not at all Steven.


----------



## bouaboua

How is the Hamburger? back to chat already? I thought it was "Good night" already.......


----------



## T33's Torts

Not really. Blondie's quiet and I'm not hungry.


----------



## mike taylor

Your date shy?


----------



## bouaboua

Beer still cold right?? Never mind us.....We always here. Not him.....What? 5 years you said? 

Things to catching up......


----------



## bouaboua

Got it go now. Wedding banquette to attend.


----------



## mike taylor

You didn't drug him did you? LOL just kidding


----------



## mike taylor

Have fun B . Don't get to drunk and be one of the guys you see on the tv shows.


----------



## T33's Torts

Of course I drugged him. 
What else would i do? Haha.
Not necessarily shy.. Just as quiet as when we were little. 
"What happened? Cat got your tongue honey?"


----------



## mike taylor

No, I had to save my frog . I feed him a hour ago and will let him set in a she box to go poo. But this time he jumped out . The funny thing about it my wife just got out of the shower and went to the closet to get her nighty . The frog scared the crap out of her. Funny stuff .


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> I got bit in the face by a dog when I was younger...I think about 9 or so. I had to get rabies shots. 6 in my face, a series in my arms, and 2 in my rear end with the biggest fricking needles you've ever seen. It was a big dalmation that lived on a hobby farm and hadn't been to the vet in 7 years. Joy.
> 
> Unfortunately, back then, to do rabies testing on the dogs you had to put them down.  I didn't do anything to **** him off, he was having a grand old time while I pet him, tail was wagging, then all of a sudden he snarled and turned and bit me, it happened so fast and there was lots of blood. He was apparently normally a very friendly dog, I feel kindof bad that he had to be put down to test for rabies just because his owners couldn't even take him in once a year for a shot.


Not just back then - to do rabies testing, you have to send the brain in.... Only way to test... And it is sad - I warn everyone that goes overdue for rabies vaccines what the cost of that is vs the cost of just doing it. :/


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Hey Tiff, hope you stopped by the dollar store.


Bahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> No, I had to save my frog . I feed him a hour ago and will let him set in a she box to go poo. But this time he jumped out . The funny thing about it my wife just got out of the shower and went to the closet to get her nighty . The frog scared the crap out of her. Funny stuff .


You're lucky she didn't make you fry him....


----------



## AZtortMom

We'll, looks like Shelly is spending the night in the outdoor enclosure tonight.. She has eluded the pet sitter. Poor pet sitter


----------



## dmmj

Being late is a passive form of rudeness. Even if the bowels of hell open up on the freeway and demons start attacking people,you don't be late, gender notwithstanding.


----------



## mike taylor

I agree . I hate it when people are late . I hate being late .


----------



## mike taylor

No frying this frog . He don't have to much meat on him . He's all fat . But he can jump . I didn't know pac man frogs could move that fast .


----------



## T33's Torts

You see Cap'n, I'd normally agree with you, but if there's a potential gain, then I'm all for it.
"But darling, you were _late, _remember?"


----------



## T33's Torts

I love pacmans! I had a few, now I don't have any more. Its sad, first I fed pixie frogs to snakes, then I fed mice to frogs, and now I feed seed to mice. What am I coming to here? Growing grain?!?!


----------



## mike taylor

I guess so . But aren't you feeding grass to torts.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good point. 
Slumber party tonight, I guess. I'm tired, but it's only 9.


----------



## mike taylor

Is that what you call it? A slumber party . That doesn't sound like good happy fun time . Ha ha


----------



## T33's Torts

Shhhhh…… 


This is what happens when I don't keep up with new Tanky pictures… http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/help-i-shrunk-tank.93172/


----------



## dmmj

The maker/designer of G.I.Joe has died,barbie is in tears.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good night guys... 
_Happy fun time? 
_


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

He at the least thanked you for the burger and mentioned how fantastic it was, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> So you are a vampire?


Wait. What? And let's not forget the evil genius Marky-Mark seen here a few months back in his faux fur coat


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Have fun B . Don't get to drunk and be one of the guys you see on the tv shows.


Nope.......When I have to drive, I never drink. Not even a sip.

Thank you Sir for the reminder. You are right, I don't want to be on the TV or become the statistic.


----------



## Telid

Cowboy_Ken said:


> He at the least thanked you for the burger and mentioned how fantastic it was, right?



And now I know what I'm doing for lunch today.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*​


----------



## Jacqui

Ken good holy bacon Sunday to you, too.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> Not just back then - to do rabies testing, you have to send the brain in.... Only way to test... And it is sad - I warn everyone that goes overdue for rabies vaccines what the cost of that is vs the cost of just doing it. :/



They can also be held for about two weeks and not have to be put to sleep. The human rabies shots also are not the painful things of the past, so that option is there too.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> We'll, looks like Shelly is spending the night in the outdoor enclosure tonight.. She has eluded the pet sitter. Poor pet sitter



The passage rite of all tortoise keepers.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Jacqui. 

May you have a wonderful torts day. I sounds like Grandpa 144. LOL.


----------



## Jacqui

Your day is almost over.... was it a good one?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> May you have a wonderful torts day..



I plan too!  If the rain stays away *fingers crossed* my ex will come out with his saw (our saw technically, when we divorced he got it with the agreement to let me use it as needed) and we can cut down some of the tree weeds that are growing so well.


----------



## Jacqui

I slept outside on my swing, so I got some good sleeping done last night.


----------



## bouaboua

Well..... Went to a wedding for lunch and stay home to wash wll the bedding and pillowcase etc. 

It finally got some sun today. So I washed few load of cloth and things........Couple more days before I come home...


----------



## Jacqui

... and Jeff (hubby) should be driving by early in the morning to drop off my new redfoot and snails from OR.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Well..... Went to a wedding for lunch and stay home to wash wll the bedding and pillowcase etc.
> 
> It finally got some sun today. So I washed few load of cloth and things........Couple more days before I come home...



Hung them outside to dry? Was the wedding a good one or a bore?


----------



## bouaboua

He will be one to do the cutting or just deliver it to you? 

Good rest at night are better then a good cup of coffee. But Coffee still good though....LOL.


----------



## bouaboua

It is one of the girl that work for us. So most of the people from my office went. It was OK. 

Yep! Hung to dry. I love sun dry smell on my cloth and my pillow.


----------



## Jacqui

He runs the saw. I load the truck with the trees we cut down.


----------



## Jacqui

I too love the smell of clothes hung out to dry.


----------



## Jacqui

I like the smell of coffee, but not the way it tastes, so no coffee for me.


----------



## bouaboua

I got the redfoot part. 

Snails? What new hobby?? Or that is food for redfoot??


----------



## Jacqui

Potential food for the hingebacks, box turtles, redfoot/cherryheads, and whomever else.


----------



## Jacqui

I have wanted to try raising snails for quite awhile now.


----------



## bouaboua

How interesting...raising snails. 

Right here in southeast China, we have snail all over the place in the morning specially after the rain. They will be on the wall, you can pick them as many as you want.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Good morning to all. Spent last night in the back yard listing to the coyotes howling. I like that sound. Its going to be a nice day today now that the hubby is over being pissed at me for bringing home yet another tortoise yesterday and yes he was pissed. However, a good BBQ meal last night and the 8 pounds of meat I have marinating to make beef jerky today somehow made it better. 

Anyone have any big plans today?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I have wanted to try raising snails for quite awhile now.


Something always pings in my memory about some parasite the many snails harbor. I may have that wrong and really it's slugs, any idea? And if slugs would work, Maggie and I could certainly send you some of the monster, “Banana" type slugs we get up here abouts. Some of these come in close to 6" while walking. No spray at my place so they'd be clean. We don't get many snails here at the ranch. The snails we do get are those cool wood snails with the side flat shell that is dark with reddish lines and the pinkish blotched skin. To me, things that stand out like that always say, “Danger, Danger Will Robertson!"


----------



## bouaboua

littlestella said:


> Good morning to all. Spent last night in the back yard listing to the coyotes howling. I like that sound. Its going to be a nice day today now that the hubby is over being pissed at me for bringing home yet another tortoise yesterday and yes he was pissed. However, a good BBQ meal last night and the 8 pounds of meat I have marinating to make beef jerky today somehow made it better.
> 
> Anyone have any big plans today?


Very easy fix......LOL....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

littlestella said:


> Good morning
> 
> Anyone have any big plans today?


And good morning back at cha. Plans today for me will me torching more weeds in the parking area and mowing again with the bagger attached. That and moving some railroad ties to give the new tortoise from Washington, (Boulder) it's own space for grazing, and providing Fred with a fresh area to graze.


----------



## bouaboua

10 PM now. Got to go bed now. I'm a early riser. 

May everyone have a great day!!!! Have some BBQ, or a hike. What ever be safe and have fun.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And good morning back at cha. Plans today for me will me torching more weeds in the parking area and mowing again with the bagger attached. That and moving some railroad ties to give the new tortoise from Washington, (Boulder) it's own space for grazing, and providing Fred with a fresh area to graze.


I like this weekend plan. Can you come to mt yard next week?

Just kidding. Have fun Ken. Show us afterward! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua, have pleasant, happy dreams and I hope the remaining two days away from your loved-ones goes by fast with little heart ache. For me, it's the first days and the last days that pull my heart the most.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Good night.

My husband uses a blow torch for everything (spiders, nests, bees etc) but I don't think he's ever thought about weeds. Will have to tell him.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

littlestella said:


> Good night.
> 
> My husband uses a blow torch for everything (spiders, nests, bees etc) but I don't think he's ever thought about weeds. Will have to tell him.


I like the torch for a number of reasons, all having to do with pets and/or poison. Fresh leaves that grow back are great for the tortoises. We have cats. Cats lick their paws. I'd hate to poison the cats indirectly. That and we live on a well. Surface water percolates if not into my water source, then into someone else's below us or flows ultimately into the creek at the bottom of the hill. Heck, I'm not even a tree hugging, fern fondler, this stuff logic dictates.


----------



## T33's Torts

Heyyyyy..... It's only 7.... Why am I up?


----------



## Telid

bouaboua said:


> How interesting...raising snails.
> 
> Right here in southeast China, we have snail all over the place in the morning specially after the rain. They will be on the wall, you can pick them as many as you want.
> 
> View attachment 81375
> View attachment 81376
> View attachment 81377



That second image is hilarious, Boua! The red-eye effect makes him look deliciously evil as he goes to take his next bite.


----------



## Ashes

Morning all.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning Ashley! Here's my moss idea for LittleDude- Why don't you try to blend moss, add a 1/4 cup of cheap beer and 1/4 of water, then lather it onto a tile or something. Leave it where it's humid but gets light sunlight (bathroom window?) and it'll grow! 

Note, you have to buy the live/fresh moss online.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Good morning Ashley! Here's my moss idea for LittleDude- Why don't you try to blend moss, add a 1/4 cup of cheap beer and 1/4 of water, then lather it onto a tile or something. Leave it where it's humid but gets light sunlight (bathroom window?) and it'll grow!
> 
> Note, you have to buy the live/fresh moss online.


Hmm. My bathroom window is IN my shower so it's covered..... I will look online, though, and look for live moss. Why the cheap beer/water mixture?


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm not sure. Maybe because of the bacteria? Has to have low alcohol content as well, because that'll kill the poor plants.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> Why the cheap beer/water mixture?


Because why use good beer? Seems you could use live yeast instead of beer which would leave the beer for drinking. I would think the shower window would be a great place, humid, moist, warm, indirect light. 
I've got to go. Pushing 9:00 am and all I've managed to do is eat a PB&J. 
Happy High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday all!!! Please observe.


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> Good morning to all. Spent last night in the back yard listing to the coyotes howling. I like that sound. Its going to be a nice day today now that the hubby is over being pissed at me for bringing home yet another tortoise yesterday and yes he was pissed. However, a good BBQ meal last night and the 8 pounds of meat I have marinating to make beef jerky today somehow made it better.
> 
> Anyone have any big plans today?



Ahhh the through the stomach trick to making up.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Something always pings in my memory about some parasite the many snails harbor. I may have that wrong and really it's slugs, any idea? And if slugs would work, Maggie and I could certainly send you some of the monster, “Banana" type slugs we get up here abouts. Some of these come in close to 6" while walking. No spray at my place so they'd be clean. We don't get many snails here at the ranch. The snails we do get are those cool wood snails with the side flat shell that is dark with reddish lines and the pinkish blotched skin. To me, things that stand out like that always say, “Danger, Danger Will Robertson!"



It's a fluke they can have. I figure if they were outside and living in an area of the country that has snails naturally, they would be getting them any way. I wonder how well the slugs would travel...


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, considering its now 9:10 and all I've done is put on clothes and read a vague note, it seems you've done a lot this morning. Well done..


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> Good night.
> 
> My husband uses a blow torch for everything (spiders, nests, bees etc) but I don't think he's ever thought about weeds. Will have to tell him.



 that could dangerous.... a man and his fire.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> Hmm. My bathroom window is IN my shower so it's covered..... I will look online, though, and look for live moss. Why the cheap beer/water mixture?



Buttermilk works too.


----------



## Jacqui

When you do that sorta of moss, you can even make it so it looks like your name (or anything else) in the growing moss.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> 10 PM now. Got to go bed now. I'm a early riser.
> 
> May everyone have a great day!!!! Have some BBQ, or a hike. What ever be safe and have fun.



Night! Hope you find yourself having pleasant and restful dreams all night.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Pinterest is my bff today. The wedding planning marathon continues!

Tay is just about to leave to have lunch with his mom...we have to ask her for money to help with bills and we hate it. But it's that or get evicted. Hopefully she isn't too disappointed.


----------



## Jacqui

Poor Tay. Asking for money is never a pleasant thing to have to do.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm being 'artistic' today. I'm going to make a "You are my sunshine" poster and then hopefully go to the humane society! Yay!


----------



## StarSapphire22

No and he's pretty nervous. We've only asked her for money one other time and got quite a lecture.


----------



## Jacqui

Ouch a lecture. Did she loan the money after the lecture?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yeah we needed a $100 to have to unexpectedly replace a cell phone.


----------



## Telid

I made bacon and eggs. A late breakfast for lunch? It's a holiday weekend!


----------



## Jacqui

Did you pay her back?


----------



## Jacqui

Telid said:


> I made bacon and eggs. A late breakfast for lunch? It's a holiday weekend!



A brunch, huh? Sounds good.


----------



## T33's Torts

Generally my advice isn't the _best, _but sometimes just asking from the very beginning, and not asking for an answer until the end is the best way to do it. Give her time to think, and give him time to have a nice conversation with mom.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> Did you pay her back?


 
No, she joked that we earned it by sitting through the lecture and not to worry about it, which was very nice of her.

I hate this. I need a money tree. *headdesk*


----------



## T33's Torts

A money tree would be nice.


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> I made bacon and eggs. A late breakfast for lunch? It's a holiday weekend!


Why can't EVERY weekend be a holiday weekend? I HATE Mondays! But they aren't so bad when I can stay home all day..


----------



## StarSapphire22

No one knows any butterfly breeders, do they? We've scaled back the wedding a ton (halved our budget) and are looking for inexpensive everythings, but the one "splurge" I really want to keep is a butterfly release at the end of the ceremony. I saw it done at a wedding when I was little and it was amazing!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> A money tree would be nice.



I sure wouldn't turn one down either.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> No one knows any butterfly breeders, do they? We've scaled back the wedding a ton (halved our budget) and are looking for inexpensive everythings, but the one "splurge" I really want to keep is a butterfly release at the end of the ceremony. I saw it done at a wedding when I was little and it was amazing!



Sorry can't help you with that. I have never saw one, but thought they would be cool. Hope you do end up being able to keep it.


----------



## T33's Torts

There are breeders... for butterflies?? Learn something new everyday!


----------



## StarSapphire22

tffnytorts said:


> There are breeders... for butterflies?? Learn something new everyday!


 
http://www.butterflyreleasecompany....ackage-for-details-and-options--weddings.html

Yep! This page has a bunch of info.

$250 is by far the best price I have found for the amount we would need...still a decent chunk of change though. :/


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  Happy Sunday


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Noel.

Pandora is killing my rock station... 5 Seconds of Summer... Really?!


----------



## T33's Torts

Left overs and sour peaches.


----------



## jaizei

Never cooking means never eating leftovers.


----------



## Telid

Yeah, but eating raw gets old. This man likes a good barbeque - leftovers are never a problem


----------



## T33's Torts

How do you tell the ripeness of peaches? These smell awesome but taste like limes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> When you do that sorta of moss, you can even make it so it looks like your name (or anything else) in the growing moss.


For a spell during my youth, I was an adult figurehead for the kids at “Kickback Farms", (yes, a commune of sorts). One fun activity was to do just as you mentioned only with faces on tiles.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is the perfect view of “The High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday".


That equals the remains of 1/2 lb. of bacon. Today was apple wood smoked.


----------



## T33's Torts

Shelter time! 
I have cold leftover bacon... Not so appetizing, but it'll be good on a salad tonight.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Mmmmm...now I want a BLT.


----------



## Elohi

MMMMM, now I want a paleo BLT. I guess it would be easy except for making mayo from scratch. That's kind of a pain in the butt to do. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lol. Monica. I wondered about your diet with bacon. I figured smoked/cured meat would be within the lifestyle.


----------



## T33's Torts

Visited the shelter. There's three huskies I realllly like and a few German Shepherds. 
Oh! And a huge pit bull. Sweetest dog ever.


----------



## T33's Torts

There was also a really nice Rottweiler mix. I hate how little the kennels are.


----------



## T33's Torts

Am I really _*that *_good at murdering chats? Damn... Well done on my part.


----------



## Ashes

Hello. I'm watching Star Trek, waiting for chicken fajitas to be done (omg they smell so good).... Looking at wedding things, relaxing at my pops' house in Rolla, MO. Going home tomorrow...  The weekend always goes so quick.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I am still working on organizing my guest list, collecting addresses, managing/updating our wedding website, and butterfly hunting. Soon I will have to work on registries, but I am procrastinating on that...all the things we registered for last year aren't carried by the stores anymore and we have to start from scratch. Ugh. I like presents and all, but I really hate registering. Most couples probably like that. Taylor acts like he'd rather lose a limb than look at dishes and mixers and towels...listening to him whine and our polar opposite decorating tastes tend to suck the fun out of it for me.


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> Hello. I'm watching Star Trek, waiting for chicken fajitas to be done (omg they smell so good).... Looking at wedding things, relaxing at my pops' house in Rolla, MO. Going home tomorrow...  The weekend always goes so quick.


One more day isn't? this is a long weekend right??

So relax, enjoy the movie and fajitas. I do believe I smell it too.....LOL


----------



## T33's Torts

This is one of my few talents..


----------



## T33's Torts

It may not be peach season, but the cherries are wonderful!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I think you have more than just a few talents Tiff...just look at your big blue dino friend there.


----------



## T33's Torts

I found a lemon, so I made a glass of lemonade.


----------



## Jacqui

Rain drops keep fallin' on my head....


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> Hello. I'm watching Star Trek, waiting for chicken fajitas to be done (omg they smell so good).... Looking at wedding things, relaxing at my pops' house in Rolla, MO. Going home tomorrow...  The weekend always goes so quick.



Yummy chicken fajitas would be so good right about now.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> It may not be peach season, but the cherries are wonderful!



I have started looking at those in the store, but have not yet broken down and bought any cherries this year.


----------



## Jacqui

Telid said:


> Yeah, but eating raw gets old. This man likes a good barbeque - leftovers are never a problem



Yeppers barbeque is a fine leftover! Some things are better as left overs, but for the most part nothing I cooked ever seems to get eaten as a leftover... good thing I have critters who will help me out with those.


----------



## Jacqui

Though I love rain, love how it smells, how it sounds hitting a metal roof and love what it does for the plants, I do wish it had held off a bit longer. I only got a couple of truck loads of trees cut down and hauled off and a little mowing done.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I have a dilemma. Taylor and I decided to do a later evening wedding so we could skip a formal dinner...which saved us literally about $5,000 between venue costs and caterers. We're providing our own booze (beer, wine, and a cocktail) and deciding to do veggies and dip, meat/cheese and crackers, maybe some chips or fruit. And of course some non-alcoholic beverages too. We thought about doing traditional hors d'oeurves and such, but my wedding is outdoors in the middle of August and who wants to eat a bunch of hot food when they're outside and hot? Not to mention it's more expensive and difficult since we're "self-catering." Our cake is cupcakes. 

I don't know how to mark it on invites and such. I can't really say the normal "Join us for cocktails and hors d'oeurves after the ceremony"...there isn't a full bar nor are there traditional hors d'oeuvres. What do I call it?


----------



## T33's Torts

I think something cute like "Join us for drinks and little snacks..." would be nice. Formal is boring.


----------



## dmmj

Ia m gonna join rent-a-gent and hire myself out at 200$ an hour,for dinner, changing a light bulb, and other bric-a-brac.


----------



## Ashes

Lmao.


----------



## bouaboua

What!!!

$200 an hour?? Can I apply? I'm 5' 10", 180 lb. I cook, I clean, I feed tortoise, I can change light bulb and can do the yard work.


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> I think something cute like "Join us for drinks and little snacks..." would be nice. Formal is boring.


I hope everyone's Sunday is going well. The parodical tortoise has returned  Shelly was waiting for the pet sitter when she showed up. What a brat


----------



## bouaboua

Are you back from Hawaii already??


----------



## dmmj

StarSapphire22 said:


> I think you have more than just a few talents Tiff...just look at your big blue dino friend there.


For some reason that sound dirty, I don't know why.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> Ia m gonna join rent-a-gent and hire myself out at 200$ an hour,for dinner, changing a light bulb, and other bric-a-brac.



I'm so glad that you're feeling better and are on the Forum more often. We've really missed you here.


----------



## T33's Torts

dmmj said:


> For some reason that sound dirty, I don't know why.


I must be pretty damn good then, huh? I mean, a _dinosaur? Really?  _


----------



## T33's Torts

Did everyone have a nice evening? I'm tempted to grab some ice cream, but I have to wait until 9.


----------



## bouaboua

I'm thinking ice cream too but my wife make me promised not to have any sweets because she said sugar are the best food foe cancer. Also I'm sweet enough. Way you have to wait till 9??


----------



## T33's Torts

I told a friend I'd wait for him. I think he had a job interview today, then dinner with family. It got so late last night I don't remember half the things we said.


----------



## StarSapphire22

From the Mayo Clinic: 



> *Myth: People with cancer shouldn't eat sugar, since it can cause cancer to grow faster.*
> 
> *Fact:* Sugar doesn't make cancer grow faster. All cells, including cancer cells, depend on blood sugar (glucose) for energy. But giving more sugar to cancer cells doesn't speed their growth. Likewise, depriving cancer cells of sugar doesn't slow their growth.
> 
> This misconception may be based in part on a misunderstanding of positron emission tomography (PET) scans, which use a small amount of radioactive tracer — typically a form of glucose. All tissues in your body absorb some of this tracer, but tissues that are using more energy — including cancer cells — absorb greater amounts. For this reason, some people have concluded that cancer cells grow faster on sugar. But this isn't true.
> 
> However, there is some evidence that consuming large amounts of sugar is associated with an increased risk of certain cancers, including esophageal cancer. It can also lead to weight gain and increase the risk of obesity and diabetes, which may increase the risk of cancer.



Conclusion: 1 bowl of ice cream won't kill you. Go get some! Life is too short to deny yourself ice cream. 

...But then again, we all know how I feel about ice cream.


----------



## bouaboua

Are you head over heel? Sounds like to me. No need to defense, It is quite normal.....Good for you.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> From the Mayo Clinic:
> 
> 
> 
> Conclusion: 1 bowl of ice cream won't kill you. Go get some! Life is too short to deny yourself ice cream.
> 
> ...But then again, we all know how I feel about ice cream.




StarSappsire22 come to the rescue....My wife do feed me one spoon of ice creme from her bowl once a while. I'm content. My blood sugar also close to the upper limit so I need to watch and exercise.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Are you back from Hawaii already??


Nope


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Nope
> View attachment 81502




I want to go. Never been in Hawaii before. My younger daughter went three times already and my older one are there also this week. She send lots sea turtles photo back. 

Enjoy your stay. MAJOR ENVY! ! Hahaha...


----------



## T33's Torts

If i was Steven, I wouldn't tell you. 
He was slightly more than a friend many years ago, but he moved away at the end of high school and i was really sad. Its just a weird coincidence that his grandpa is my neighbor.


----------



## bouaboua

Making hamburger the other night and waiting for him to have ice cream at 9 says all. You don't need to tell me.

So is he going to back to the area again if the interview went well? Nothing wrong to light the old spake again. Have fun!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I guess so. I didn't ask. 
I didn't eat dinner, and I'm hungry!


----------



## bouaboua

Empty stomach don't go well with ice cream. You got to eat something. Come-on young lady!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'll eat something after. Maybe... 
I don't like eating heavy late. Water usually suffices.


----------



## bouaboua

You got this part right for no eating heavy at dinner. But water cannot count eating light! 

What! you weight 80 lb? at 5' 6"?? I'm don't want to know your measurement but "water is sufficient" don't sound right.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm only like 5'2". And I'm *definitely *not 80 pounds! Haha.


----------



## bouaboua

5' 2", 5' 6" ......I don't care. 

I need to ask Ken to come to you to teach you what is a good meal...With his whip.....haha!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm not one of those people that skips meals to loose weight.  Don't worry. I ate two lunches, does that count? 
I just loose track of time sometimes. 
On that note, it's 9, so goodnight! Mr. K was pretty upset when Dylan didn't show up last night, so I'll be back around 10ish.


----------



## T33's Torts

Wait. Why does Ken have a whip?! And why would YOU know, Steven?!


----------



## bouaboua

Have fun!! Share a photo of the ice cream you two ordered. Really craving for ice cream now.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Dang it, now I want ice cream. 



Aw, who am I kidding, when DON'T I want ice cream?


----------



## T33's Torts

We're we going? To my kitchen, of course! 





He says "Hi tiff's internet friends!"


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> Wait. Why does Ken have a whip?! And why would YOU know, Steven?!





tffnytorts said:


> Wait. Why does Ken have a whip?! And why would YOU know, Steven?!




HELLO! ! ! ! 

He is a Cow-boy!!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Hi back at you . Don't stand up Tiff again or I'll have to fly out there and put a Texas size boot in you butt . Ha ha but realy she deserves bettter .


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> We're we going? To my kitchen, of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He says "Hi tiff's internet friends!"



I hate you. I'm at work and cannot get off till 5 PM here. 

Where is the chocolate syrup?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> I am still updating our wedding website.


Hold the phone! Wedding website? I don't want to know. Karen and I wanted a new wheel barrel. A deep one with a plastic tub. We had horses and had a very good collection of rusted out at the bolt hole ones. Well, wedding party friends kicked in on that and family kicked in on a new propane gas bar-b-que for us. We were always hosting get togethers at our place but someone always had to bring the grill. I think the men folk of the family were just tired of lifting theirs into their trucks.


----------



## T33's Torts

"Let me see your phone"
Me- "No!"
"Why not...? C'mon, let me see!" 
"Fine. Here.."
"Um.. How do you type? Where's the keypad? Can you type for me tiffy?"


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay here we go...
"Tiff's great, but you will never know the pain that girl can inflict upon someone. Her words cut like ****ing knives! Be scared my friends, be scared..."

Steven, don't you know? Ice cream doesn't have to be weighed down by chocolate and stuff!!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hold the phone! Wedding website? I don't want to know. Karen and I wanted a new wheel barrel. A deep one with a plastic tub. We had horses and had a very good collection of rusted out at the bolt hole ones. Well, wedding party friends kicked in on that and family kicked in on a new propane gas bar-b-que for us. We were always hosting get togethers at our place but someone always had to bring the grill. I think the men folk of the family were just tired of lifting theirs into their trucks.


 
http://olkandvoss.ourwedding.com

It's a work in progress. We include the link in our invites.


----------



## T33's Torts

Jessica! Its so pretty! I love the colors! And the About Us tab is SO cute!


----------



## bouaboua

I like my with almonds and just little bit of Chocolate like fudge kind of. I don't like chocolate ice cream.


----------



## bouaboua

Sweet couple!! Best wishes and lots fun J and T.


----------



## T33's Torts

I have a slight problem with maraschino cherries, they're mildly addictive. I like mint chip ice cream, and almost any other as well.


----------



## T33's Torts

I get to stay home alllll day tomorrow. I'm so excited!


----------



## bouaboua

Almond mocha fudge are my favorite. My wife just like you, She likes vanilla.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. I just caught up. It would seem it took me 30 minutes to do so from the post I made regarding wedding websites. 
So this guy blew you off last night, huh. And to prove to him that he can't treat you that way you're having him over for ice cream? Huh. 
We're having a windy night very gusty. Karen weather deal on her phone says 2 miles per. Much blustery than that though. I'm beat tonight. 
I had ice cream. A Magnum bar. Dark chocolate ice cream with a raspberry swirl, dipped in dark chocolate it was ok. I expected more from the raspberry swirl.


----------



## bouaboua

Over the weekend, I washed (washing machine) all the bedding in my company's apartment. Total six load of it. I still have pillowcase all over the place. That was my last weekend. Sounds fun isn't it??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In these parts we'd say, “Sounds like a real good time!"


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So this guy blew you off last night, huh. And to prove to him that he can't treat you that way you're having him over for ice cream? Huh.


You guys are such drama queens. 
He showed up last night, just a little late. I don't mind though.


----------



## bouaboua

I like to do house works. It makes me feel happy and useful. It is real "Good time". As I consider...


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> You guys are such drama queens.
> He showed up last night, just a little late. I don't mind though.


She is head over heel now Ken.......She is not the Tiff we know.....

But it is all good.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm going to draw and paint some designs on my big hallway wall. Fun stuff!! I'm love drawing, and home improvement is always a plus.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> She is head over heel now Ken.......She is not the Tiff we know.....
> 
> But it is all good.


Awwwwww


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Awwwwww



See..... how fast she change the subject!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh be quiet Ken! 
I have paint rollers, and I'm so not afraid to use them!


----------



## bouaboua

Hahahahah!!! Sorry Tiff. Best wish to you.

On both hamburger, ice cream guy and hallway painting. Be sure to share a photo or two of the hallway when it completed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm crashing. Bouaboua you have a wonderful day my good sir. Tiffany, goodnight.


----------



## bouaboua

Good night Sir! ! !


----------



## T33's Torts

Good night Ken!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm kidding B.  
I'm tired too. But I'm still wotking on my sunflower!


----------



## bouaboua

Go to bed then. You have all day tomorrow. A stay home day tomorrow right?

Good night to you too. I may just wait for Luke when he comes up. Sweet dream!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep! Home all day. Yay! I want to start drafting my wall thing too. My walls are an ugly cream color, so I'll probably do white birch trees over it. 
I'll bet you Luke doesn't show up tonight. 
I'm tired, so goodnight i guess!


----------



## bouaboua

99.


----------



## mike taylor

Luke will show . I bet he is checking out the forum now .


----------



## StarSapphire22

tffnytorts said:


> Jessica! Its so pretty! I love the colors! And the About Us tab is SO cute!


 
Thank you!


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm crashing. Bouaboua you have a wonderful day my good sir. Tiffany, goodnight.


Nite sir!


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening everyone


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## bouaboua

Way too cool of this pic......Somebody is on something for sure.


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm on my plane heading back to phx. I love red eyes


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> StarSappsire22 come to the rescue....My wife do feed me one spoon of ice creme from her bowl once a while. I'm content. My blood sugar also close to the upper limit so I need to watch and exercise.


Ben and Jerry's Triple Caramel Chunk is to die for...I'm glad I live alone, I eat the way I want and there's no one to tell me different. I'm 5'7" and weigh 116 pounds...


----------



## bouaboua

How that happen? 5' 7" and 116 lb on the ice cream diet? Never happen to me. I gain weight by just drinking water.

Please tell me you never exercise..........I need to be feel more unfair! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> I'm on my plane heading back to phx. I love red eyes


Have a good flight home. It is holiday for you on Monday also? I hope.....Sure is no fun you have to clock-in at 3:00 AM after a all night red-eye.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> How that happen? 5' 7" and 116 lb on the ice cream diet? Never happen to me. I gain weight by just drinking water.
> 
> Please tell me you never exercise..........I need to be feel more unfair! ! !



The only real exercise I get is cleaning Bob's poopy shed...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 81540



I dearly LOVE bacon, but it's just too expensive any more...


----------



## LolaMyLove

AZtortMom said:


> I'm on my plane heading back to phx. I love red eyes


Welcome home.


----------



## LolaMyLove

bouaboua said:


> How that happen? 5' 7" and 116 lb on the ice cream diet? Never happen to me. I gain weight by just drinking water.
> 
> Please tell me you never exercise..........I need to be feel more unfair! ! !


hahahahahaha That's how I feel.


----------



## Elohi

maggie3fan said:


> I dearly LOVE bacon, but it's just too expensive any more...



You could always cure your own pork belly. Pork belly is super cheap!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Oh and good morning friends. 
It's coffee :30
It's raining here today (miracles apparently occur). 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LolaMyLove

Good Morning, It is cooling off a bit, should be about 86 today. Yesterday we escaped the heat and went over the hill into Berkeley and went hiking over there, it was a good 20 degrees cooler on that side of the hill. Not sure whats in the plans for today but it will be nice everywhere.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. I slept great and still woke sleepy. Doing a mental run-down of things I'd like to get done today, but my brain keeps locking up and circling back to just drinking coffee.


----------



## T33's Torts

Woke up nice and early so I could get a head start at doing...well.. nothing. 
Good morning.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Hummm, looks like were going to So Cal next month for a wedding. Its always weird going back home only to remember your home is not here anymore.... My parents home burned down 3 years ago and its still weird to me. After the fire they relocated to New Mexico. I still have tons of friends in the valley but its not the same thing. Oh well, it will still be good to see friends.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

littlestella said:


> Hummm, looks like were going to So Cal next month for a wedding. Its always weird going back home only to remember your home is not here anymore.... My parents home burned down 3 years ago and its still weird to me. After the fire they relocated to New Mexico. I still have tons of friends in the valley but its not the same thing. Oh well, it will still be good to see friends.


Though I rarely go back, the home I grew up in was razed and a mini-mansion put in its place. Talk about bazaar. All those special retreats I had all gone.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Isn't it strange. I go back once or twice a year to visit my great aunt in the rest home. Once my parents left I became the closest relative and I can't stand the though of her being there alone. However driving through the valley is very different these days. Nothing is the same.


----------



## Telid

littlestella said:


> However driving through the valley is very different these days. Nothing is the same.



The overpriced, fake-ness of most of the residents will always be there. Part of the joys of greater Los Angeles! I still miss it at times...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I remember the orange groves and beef lots out I-10. (I think it was the 10)?


----------



## T33's Torts

I just read an article, recently, about Lo Angeles' plans to replace "public appeal plants" with PLASTIC ones... 
What the heck LA? 
I live 30 minutes or so outside of Downtown.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Orange and Walnut groves, open spaces and tress. Not the concrete jungle its now become. Why on earth does anyone one or any place need that many strip malls. One after another after another.... Concrete and graffiti, thats all I see.


----------



## T33's Torts

My friend texted me in the middle of the night, to ask what a dolphin/squid cross would look like.

And I finished my sunflower!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Wow I was almost 200 posts behind so I just decided to fast forward and skip reading it all. Good morning everyone 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Howdy Luke!


----------



## LolaMyLove

good morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I am so dragging today…


----------



## T33's Torts

First problem of the day:
I am very short.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm gonna need a ladder.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Today is "search for employment day because clam digging doesn't look like it's gonna pan out day"


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Too bad you can't get paid to collect plastic from the surf line. That would pay and save critters.


----------



## StarSapphire22

@$%&#*@!

I forgot an entire side of my family when creating the guest list. So much for keeping it around 100...That'll add like 20-40 people.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Too bad you can't get paid to collect plastic from the surf line. That would pay and save critters.


Couldn't you gather plastic waste and then sell it? You know how you can get money for aluminum cans? Isn't there a way to recycle plastic?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Plastic can be can be recycled. There just isn't the infrastructure to collect/reuse it like aluminum or steel.
Now I'm sounding like a fern fondling, tree hugging Nader head.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Let me offset that with a fast, “Earth First, then we'll log the other planets!" There. Now I can wear my hat again…


----------



## T33's Torts

I want to start my trees, but watching TV requires so much less effort.....


----------



## Telid

tffnytorts said:


> I live 30 minutes or so outside of Downtown.



I used to live and work for the Studios, but got sick of getting paid peanuts to be on set. I'm currently an engineer. I would love to move back, but it is not going to happen while real-estate out there is so insane.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Telid said:


> I'm currently an engineer.


Wow! They'll let anyone drive a train! LOL.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Kinda tempted to call it quits on my wedding planning marathon. 3.5 days is long enough...but I still have so much to do. My brain says keep working, and everything else (including Taylor) says "eff this go play video games." Decisions decisions.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm in the mode of sitting here and if anyone asks what I want to do today, I'd say, “Im freakin doin it!"


----------



## Telid

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow! They'll let anyone drive a train! LOL.



Different kind of engineer. But, I wouldn't mind giving train driving a try...


----------



## mike taylor

Hello everybody! I told you luke would show . It's been a lazy day off . I'm not going to do a thing today but lay around and watch tv .


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yep. Video games. Gotta use my ffxiv subscription before it expires on Saturday.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all. I slept great and still woke sleepy. Doing a mental run-down of things I'd like to get done today, but my brain keeps locking up and circling back to just drinking coffee.



Story of my life hahahaha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> Different kind of engineer. But, I wouldn't mind giving train driving a try...


That's what I figured. Then I had to google what a train "driver" is called. 
Conductor! I knew that!


----------



## Elohi

tffnytorts said:


> That's what I figured. Then I had to google what a train "driver" is called.
> Conductor! I knew that!



It's funny that the driver is traditionally called a conductor because my step dad is a railroader and he is an "engineer" he actually drives the trains while the "conductor" does various other duties, including inspections and manual track switches. I'm not sure how many manual switches are left so I don't know how often the conductor still gets off the train. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Telid said:


> Different kind of engineer. But, I wouldn't mind giving train driving a try...


I knew that. I was a “product design engineer" for a company that made molds for those H.O. and N. scale trains. Our company was elite. When the foamers,(a derogatory for rail enthusiasts) would ask me my role in the company and I'd tell them, they'd get all glassy eyed and so that was my standard response.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I always thought the conductor said things like, “Tickets please" or had a little white stick, crazy hair, and a music stand.


----------



## Ashes

Hello all. On our way back home - 4 hours left. And Jessica - go get ur video games! Take a break! Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

That's a "jar" comment, Ken.... 
$1 in the Tupperware...
My grandpa has his own jar. We bumped his fee up to two dollars after he said "I want to go to the store...for funsies!" 
My jar is mostly quarters of lameless. Or extremely cheesy jokes.


----------



## T33's Torts

This practice originated from the TV show New Girl. One guy has a jar ("The Douche Bag Jar"). But since I'm generally a good person (hahaha....) the idea is just "JAR, Tiff".


----------



## StarSapphire22

New girl was so good before season 3.


----------



## T33's Torts

I only saw the first two episodes.. But I like Zoe. And Emily, although her character on Bones is kind of hard to follow now.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Taylor and I used to follow it almost religiously. It was just a great funny show. But season 3 has been terrible and we stopped watching.


----------



## StarSapphire22

We like Bones too...we're on season 7 I think?


----------



## T33's Torts

This last season finale is a cliff hanger. Horrible I tell you!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> That's a "jar" comment, Ken....
> $1 in the Tupperware...
> My grandpa has his own jar. We bumped his fee up to two dollars after he said "I want to go to the store...for funsies!"
> My jar is mostly quarters of lameless. Or extremely cheesy jokes.


Wait! What? Did you read my joke?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heading to town for smokes. That'll knock 1 hr. down at the least.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, face the facts. You have been jarred.  You officially owe me a dollar.


----------



## StarSapphire22

If we're fining Ken for jokes, I think he owes more than a dollar...


----------



## T33's Torts

Lunch today-
Balsamic vinegar, olive oil, basil and string cheese tomatoes and sour peaches.


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## Telid

StarSapphire22 said:


> If we're fining Ken for jokes, I think he owes more than a dollar...


I'll take payment in hatchlings.


----------



## Telid

tffnytorts said:


> Lunch today-
> Balsamic vinegar, olive oil, basil and string cheese tomatoes and sour peaches.



Replace the string cheese with proper cheese - maybe some manchego shavings, and that looks delicious.


----------



## T33's Torts

Heyyyy.... String cheese IS proper cheese!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was figuring without the dressing, that's a fitting meal for one of the tropical tortoises.


----------



## T33's Torts

Haven't you heard? I'm trying to evolve into a tortoise.


----------



## T33's Torts

That and I'm considering the possibility of _snow tortoises. _


----------



## LoutheRussian

mike taylor said:


> Hello everybody! I told you luke would show . It's been a lazy day off . I'm not going to do a thing today but lay around and watch tv .


Did someone think I was missing?


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Just wonderin' when you'd stop by and say hi.


----------



## StarSapphire22

tffnytorts said:


> Heyyyy.... String cheese IS proper cheese!


 
String cheese is definitely in my top 3 cheeses.


----------



## Telid

StarSapphire22 said:


> String cheese is definitely in my top 3 cheeses.



Oh, you poor deprived people. We should meet up for a "tort and cheese" afternoon.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I have a thing for finger and bite-sized foods. Plus I think it's kinda fun to eat. I'm a simple eater. I don't like fancy cheeses. I don't like fancy foods. I have the culinary preferences of a 6 year old.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm actually not a huge cheese person. We could definitely do a tort afternoon though.


----------



## StarSapphire22

That being said, I'm going to make some grilled cheese and tomato soup. And I'm going to use Kraft singles. The horror!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yumm! Grilled cheese and tomato soup!


----------



## T33's Torts

I own the most stubborn tortoise. Ever. 




Me: "Tank, go over there. Tank. Tank. I have to change your poop basket. Tank move. Tank. Now. Tankkkkk...."
Tank: *moves closer*


----------



## T33's Torts

Darn sideways pictures!


----------



## želva

At 11pm i still didn't figured out how to make a render and i need it like right now -.-


----------



## StarSapphire22

What the heck is the point of cookie dough ice cream if there's like, NO cookie dough?!


----------



## Ashes

I have eaten so horribly this weekend..... My father is a very large (like 500 pounds) man and they constantly snack.... Plus the road trip.... Oh I can't wait to get back into my own eating habits..... I feel so blargh.... :/


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm a snacker...I'll eat one or two meals a day, usually lunch and maybe dinner. I "graze" the rest of the day...small bowls of cereal or a poptart for breakfast, fruits and veggies as snacks, though I eat plenty of chips and ice cream and bad stuff too but at least get the "lite" versions when I can...I've actually lost weight by eating more. Go figure.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Again all I've got to say is you women folk kill me.


----------



## T33's Torts

Obviously not Ken, if you're still sitting there... you know... breathing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've been out burning more weeds and grasses that have been taking over the parking area. It seems had I started doing this 6-7 yrs ago, they wouldn't have such a good hold now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Recently I came across some pictures of when the barn was first built and we had the 12 loads of fresh gravel. It looked so clean that I'm embarrassed, (right,me?) now.


----------



## T33's Torts

Why not let the weeds grow into a forest of green? 
Tell Karen you're going for the jungle look.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tonight I'm going to make the cheese sauce I made for the chicken al frado not to long ago, but I'll be using beef for the chicken and real egg noodles instead of the spaghetti noodles I used last time. I'm hoping it is “good" instead of “not bad".


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Why not let the weeds grow into a forest of green?
> Tell Karen you're going for the jungle look.


I still remember writing the checks for the gravel. I've got enough pasture that I don't need a gravel based pasture too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For a minute, I feel bad for those of you that have to hunt dandelion that is tortoise safe, then that passes, and I torch it!!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I have to recruit help tonight. I have to get into the attic, so I can grab my paint. But, I can't actually get into the attic without a ladder, and in order to come down the ladder I need both hands (the ladder doesn't sit level on carpet) and I can't carry paint without hands.


----------



## T33's Torts

Thanks for reminding me, I also have to make dinner.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Thanks for reminding me, I also have to make dinner.


Just get Hebrew National hot dogs and mustard, you'll be good to go.


----------



## T33's Torts

"Nooooo!!!" she exclaims.

I don't really eat hotdogs! Or mustard, for that matter! 
Its only 3. And I JUST started drawing my trees.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its 4 now. One tree down. 
Second problem of the day: I'm still short. Even with the step stool, i can't reach the top foot of the wall.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> Obviously not Ken, if you're still sitting there... you know... breathing.


This is how God created them for. To "balance" man. but sometime ladies just wrongly use their purpose...


----------



## bouaboua

Hello everyone.!!

Good afternoon and good evening.


----------



## bouaboua

How about put a dinning chair under it? Watch the "balance" though...How's the hallway looks like now. I been behind...


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Hello everyone.!!
> 
> Good afternoon and good evening.


Hello  good afternoon and evening to you


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Hello  good afternoon and evening to you


It is holiday for you too right? I mean today. 

It will be no fun to clock-in at 3 am after the red eyes flight. You got to share more picture of your trip.


----------



## T33's Torts

I had to carry a dining chair up the stairs. It works. I'll have to get something steadier when i paint, though, because it'd be hard to hold onto the wall at the same time. This is my sketch:





I took a picture of the wall, but its so light (this is a pencil draft, for now) you can't see the trees!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yup, holiday for me  i wouldn't have made in time for work anyways even I had to work.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Check it out Tiffany, we've got some of those in our yard.


Here's the parking area I've been torching,


----------



## T33's Torts

Ha ha! Cool. I pulled something trying to reach the top of the wall.  I'm reallllllly good in the 'home improvement' area, can't you tell? I think that instead of only doing the original 3, i'll do a few more scattered along the entire wall.


----------



## bouaboua

OK, Tiff. officially we can call "it" a tree now. Not bad at all. You never went to painting class?


----------



## T33's Torts

Nope. I free-hand well enough, but i can't do anything that requires more skill than that of an 8 year old.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Check it out Tiffany, we've got some of those in our yard.
> View attachment 81592
> 
> Here's the parking area I've been torching,
> View attachment 81593



This is a "yard" alright. How much time you devoted to the yard work to kept it look so neat?


----------



## bouaboua

Humbleness! ! ! ! !

This is the other side of Tiff what I see more and more in the chat. You give too much credit to the average 8 year old.


----------



## T33's Torts

Being that i don't see any tortoises in the picture, I would assume this the part Karen looks after, right Ken?


----------



## T33's Torts

You never know, there's some darn talented kids… I sort of ditched my original sketch. One branch didn't look right, then one was too far away from the next and it is hard to hold a picture while balancing on a chair.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'll post some pictures if i can figure out how to light it so they're visible. If i can't make it work there will be pics later on after several coats of paint.


----------



## Ashes

Oh so glad to be home and able to see my little dude! I've seen lots of animals on the side of the road, but seeing little smooshed turts?...  

Anybody know what this is? @yvonne?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> Anybody know what this is? @yvonne?
> View attachment 81603


Purple? Kidding, it's a flowering plant of some sort.


----------



## T33's Torts

Wow Ken… What kind of torture did you have to endure to gain such miraculous abilities?! Please tell. 

Oh hey, how's your dinner coming along?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dinner has yet to be started. Thought I'd have a smoke first. Gosh.


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Purple? Kidding, it's a flowering plant of some sort.


I'm scowling at you. And rolling my eyes.


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> I'm scowling at you. And rolling my eyes.


You let him get off easy...Haha..


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm hungry. Guess what… You will not like me when I'm hungry. Time for food I guess. Dinner isn't for a good 30 minutes, so i will enjoy whatever food is in the fridge. 

Maybe even some *STRING CHEESE**…* *cough*Sean*cough*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> You let him get off easy...Haha..


Hey! What about the “Bro-Code" where us men stand up for each other?


----------



## T33's Torts

He's just being smart..
_Side with the stronger force._


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> He's just being smart..
> _Side with the stronger force._


Haha agreed.


----------



## T33's Torts

Steven, basically Ken wants you to say something like "OH yay! She was only a little mean to Ken! Because if she was any harsher, Ken might have gotten the wrong idea, and gone crying to Karen! Hooray for the kindness in Ashley!" Got it B'? Take notes…


----------



## Telid

tffnytorts said:


> I'm hungry. Guess what… You will not like me when I'm hungry. Time for food I guess. Dinner isn't for a good 30 minutes, so i will enjoy whatever food is in the fridge.
> 
> Maybe even some *STRING CHEESE**…* *cough*Sean*cough*



I have a chicken pot pie in the oven.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Purple? Kidding, it's a flowering plant of some sort.



Your powers of deduction are incredible, Ken. That was going to be my guess!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey! What about the “Bro-Code" where us men stand up for each other?


Hahahahaha.......

You on your own on this one Sir. 

Along the year, the only thing I learned is not to ****-Off a lady. This is the only wisdom I gain.


----------



## bouaboua

How about that nice hamburger you made the other day for dinner?


----------



## Yvonne G

I had a chocolate eclair (just in case anyone is interested).


----------



## T33's Torts

Awesome, Yvonne! 
It was good, Steven. Didn't exactly fit the hamburger bun, but close.


----------



## T33's Torts

Restated, 
The hamburger was good, but the company was better. The patties could've been smaller, and I made too much other stuffs.


----------



## T33's Torts

Dinner time! Yay!!


----------



## bouaboua

enjoy!!


----------



## T33's Torts

"What are you doing Tiff?"
"Making sure tortoise forum isn't running.."
"Tell them I say hi. And that I have a turtle named Dog!"

So... Guys, meet Dylan!





He has a weird obsession with beanies (weirdo!). Tonight, his beanie features a pompom on top.  That and he's my favorite blondie.  
For some reason we only have one arm each... Whatever. He has a cat named Monkey and a fish named Rabbit.


----------



## Telid

If I can remember, I'll post pictures of my new redfoot hatchling enclosure tomorrow. However, I did want to show this. I moved them into the enclosure today, and they ran and hid. There are two redfoots in this picture - neither are visible. One buried himself under the hosta. The other buried himself in the pot. I only know where they are, because I watched them hide there. Impressive little gits - no wonder I never see any tortoises in the wild!


----------



## T33's Torts

That looks awesome! I keep putting off redoing the little sulcata cage. I might have to separate the two little guys. I had a third with them, but she got sick and now she lives somewhere else.


----------



## mike taylor

I went to the web version of tfo and seen people following me . You guys are going to be disappointed I don't do much . Ha ha but really I'm as lazy as a tortoise .


----------



## T33's Torts

I use the web version on my phone. It has more functions.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I had a chocolate eclair (just in case anyone is interested).


What is that?? I never had it before? 

Eclair???? huuuuu!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Its like a hollow, light, doughnut filled with like a fluffy custard. Like a cream puff with chocolate on top!


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> I went to the web version of tfo and seen people following me . You guys are going to be disappointed I don't do much . Ha ha but really I'm as lazy as a tortoise .


But we still like to follow you to see who is more lazier?? 

How's that??


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> Its like a hollow, light, doughnut filled with like a fluffy custard. Like a cream puff with chocolate on top!


Picture Please!!!

Maybe I Google it.


----------



## mike taylor

Yes it do Tiff. I'm trying to finger it out . Get it finger it out . Ha ha I crack myself up.


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> Its like a hollow, light, doughnut filled with like a fluffy custard. Like a cream puff with chocolate on top!


Got it!!

Something like this?? Sinfully good! !! ! !


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Yes it do Tiff. I'm trying to finger it out . Get it finger it out . Ha ha I crack myself up.


Real funny... Maybe jar worthy... 
That'll be a dollar Mike.  Its things like that I say out loud and my mom would be like "Jar. Tiff. Now."


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I'm guessing my joke tread entree would likely be a 5'er?


----------



## Elohi

AHHHHHHHHHH!
Is school out yet?! EFFFFFFFF!!!
I am SO OVER 6th grade English/writing. Don't get me wrong, *I* like to write, used to be good at it.... 
My two older children on the other hand are not writers and their lack of interest combined with their lack of skill makes homework an effin nightmare, especially for my oldest. 



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

It will change. My younger daughter are in the same way when she was young. Guess what major she graduating from collage? English!!

She is now living in Long Beach CA working with America Corp to help kids with English reading and writing problem. 

She always correcting my mail.


----------



## bouaboua

Or I shall say: Perfecting my mail.


----------



## T33's Torts

I hate any sort of writing. I would soooo rather give a "just-wing-it" type speech than have to plan out every word and idea. A list of notes is all I need. Usually.


----------



## T33's Torts

I want to start a project. Inspired by Red Nose Day. "Silent Screaming". Its a very commonly used phrase, but I could very easily put together a "movement" of sorts. Probably at a high school or elementary/middle school. The idea is simple, If you've been bullied, harassed, ignored, etc. you stay mute on the specified day. They'd all have little tags that says "Silent Screaming". The moral is that staying quiet can mean more than words, and that people shouldn't take silence as being content.


----------



## T33's Torts

That was random. 

I'm tired. And I have stuff to do tomorrow! Nooooooo......


----------



## T33's Torts

I need bedsheets. Mine are very green at the moment. And polka-dotty.


----------



## Elohi

Where did everyone go? I'm getting ready to visit the land of nod. Come talk to me before I do! Lol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

Hello. I'm still here.


----------



## bouaboua

But it is late for TX. You mush have a busy day scheduled for tomorrow. You need to quickly to visit the "Land of nod".

Good night and sweet dream.


----------



## bouaboua

Where is Luke??


----------



## T33's Torts

You should get some rest Monica! Tomorrow you get another day of chasing and entertaining Little Bitty! Fun!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I sold Luke to the gypsies.


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> But it is late for TX. You mush have a busy day scheduled for tomorrow. You need to quickly to visit the "Land of nod".
> 
> Good night and sweet dream.



Yep, about fell asleep. Goodnight B. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I sold Luke to the gypsies.


See, this I worry about people randomly looking at this thread. Do you understand how much explaining would have to be done?! 
The easy answer would be "This is a thread where people can interact with the mentally impaired. Meet Ken."


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I sold Luke to the gypsies.


So Luke will be the prime minister of Egypt in some years??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> So Luke will be the prime minister of Egypt in some years??


That's the plan.


----------



## T33's Torts

This is totally normal.


----------



## T33's Torts

Did you at least write a note for his mom?


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> This is totally normal.


See....Tiff, how nice is Ken.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep. 
This is my last week! Then I stay home everyday and "get a lot of stuff done".


----------



## T33's Torts

But really, I hope Ken didn't get him in any trouble. 



Otherwise we'd have to send Mike to save the day..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I figured Luke's mom would be filled in from CNN when they cover the inauguration speeches. 
I told them that Luke could find clams in that sand and they seemed pleased.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I love that I'm so used to our weirdness, the idea of Ken selling Luke to gypsies only merited a snort.

Night guys.


----------



## želva

Morning guys.


----------



## želva

Does anybody know if this plant is poisonous for sulcatas 
http://newfs.s3.amazonaws.com/taxon...olvulaceae/convolvulus-arvensis-le-gcarr1.jpg


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

želva, can you post a picture with your finger or hand near it for scale perposes?


----------



## želva

They don't bloom here yet. but blooms are quiet small. It's weed that grow around corn here usually, but it spread to pasture, and when we pick fresh grass is hard to avoid. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convolvulus_arvensis


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

želva,
Here is what the tortoiseTable has to say. 
Common name : Bindweed (Field) 
Latin name : Convolvulus arvensis. 
Family name : Convolvulaceae

Bindweed contains cardiac glycosides and alkaloids, but feeding moderate amounts will do no harm. Care should be taken, however, to clear enclosures of any bindweed as the stems are strong and could cause strangulation if a tortoise should become entangled. Please note that some Field Bindweed flowers are pink and white striped.
Here is a link;
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plant_database_14.asp
And welcome to the forum!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning all. I hope you all have restful night last night.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good evening bouaboua. I slept solid all night. Did not wake once.


----------



## želva

Thank you so much Cowboy_Ken. I try to pick t out, but sometimes i just don't see as good as i used to.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It would seem ok if you miss some or even if you miss a fair amount.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning! I sleept well, but I'm sill tired.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

http://www.king5.com/news/marijuana/Weed-Fairy-visits-Seattle-and-leaves-a-trail-260503131.html

Great! Now everyone is going to want to move.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah I'm really, really tired.....


----------



## LolaMyLove

Elohi said:


> AHHHHHHHHHH!
> Is school out yet?! EFFFFFFFF!!!
> I am SO OVER 6th grade English/writing. Don't get me wrong, *I* like to write, used to be good at it....
> My two older children on the other hand are not writers and their lack of interest combined with their lack of skill makes homework an effin nightmare, especially for my oldest.
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I've got a 6th grader too, I'm right there with you. I woke up today chanting 3 more weeks... Then I can SLEEP!


----------



## Elohi

Keep your fingers crossed that retrieving my daughters purse and iPhone are without incident. She left it in a theater yesterday afternoon and I didn't find out until 7:30 this morning. I locked it down and tracked it. It is still in the theater. When the doors open at 10:30, I'll be there trying to get it. :0/


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

And of course the theater is half an hour away. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

My children are trying to put me in the nuthouse. They really are. My youngest woke up much earlier than usual but she laid there for a while, while I made lunches for the day. When everyone left for school/work, I heard her talking so I went to get her only to her gasping and then crying that the beautiful animal went away. EH? When she calmed down she told me that a beautiful animal smiled at her but wouldn't talk and she wanted me to pick her up so she could try and find it. Ok then! Lol. 

Then all my sons English/writing homework struggles, now lost expensive phones. OY. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*


----------



## Jacqui

I spent yesterday morning driving to see my hubby for a couple of minutes... okay, so really I was after the snails and tortoise he had for me.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Holy moly people, there's like 5 new pages since I went to bed! Trying to catch up. 
Anyways good morning! 
Good luck with the purse, if it's still tracking to the theater chances are it's been picked up or turned in and is at the office. Good luck.


----------



## bouaboua

Don't be so direct Jacqui. We can feel the Love in the air.


----------



## Jacqui

In the afternoon my youngest daughter showed up and we went out to eat at that always mentioned by me Mexican place. Unfortunately, she ended up getting sick and couldn't eat her meal. She felt a bit better by the time we made it to my place. She decided to take three of my baby kittens home with her. I had been working with this litter knowing she wanted one of them, so they kinda became a bit special. She plans to keep one or two of them and then the third is being offered to the sister of her old roommate. One of them, a big male tabby with a lot of black in his brown coloring really had become a favorite of mine.


----------



## T33's Torts

I keep falling asleep! 
I just have to survive until lunch, then I'll be good to go. LOL.


----------



## bouaboua

Have to check out here. Time to go to bed.

But Jacqui: May I ask you to check out this thread:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/shell-issues.93315/#navigation

What is it. What caused?

Thanks and Good day you all.


----------



## T33's Torts

Goodnight Steven! Sleep well and sweet dreams!


----------



## Jacqui

želva said:


> Thank you so much Cowboy_Ken. I try to pick t out, but sometimes i just don't see as good as i used to.



I actually harvest it and feed it to my Russians and sulcatas. They love it. It use to grow in the Russian enclosure and when they were first placed out in the spring, the tortoise would clear those plants out first.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Don't be so direct Jacqui. We can feel the Love in the air.



Oh there was love... love for the new critters.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Have to check out here. Time to go to bed.
> 
> But Jacqui: May I ask you to check out this thread:
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/shell-issues.93315/#navigation
> 
> What is it. What caused?
> 
> Thanks and Good day you all.


Its a case of the scary squiggly circles! Haha... Hope I didn't scare anyone too bad.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Have to check out here. Time to go to bed.
> 
> But Jacqui: May I ask you to check out this thread:
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/shell-issues.93315/#navigation
> 
> What is it. What caused?
> 
> Thanks and Good day you all.



Good night. We really do not know for sure what causes those circles, but they are normal. Might be related to growth or hydration, but only guesses at this time.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm tired. Did I already mention that? I think so.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> http://www.king5.com/news/marijuana/Weed-Fairy-visits-Seattle-and-leaves-a-trail-260503131.html
> 
> Great! Now everyone is going to want to move.



You should see the huge patch of that stuff I am trying to get rid of at my other place. It's spreading like... well like weed.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm going to update my phone today. Hopefully it will improve the battery life.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I sold Luke to the gypsies.



Dang and you didn't offer him to me first? I could use some labor done around here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> You should see the huge patch of that stuff I am trying to get rid of at my other place. It's spreading like... well like weed.


You want me to go up to Washington and make some, “help wanted" fliers for you?


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui, you should really get something done about your profile picture. A question mark doesn't suit you much.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You want me to go up to Washington and make some, “help wanted" fliers for you?



Will you screen them first and make sure they are nice guys like Luke?


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Jacqui, you should really get something done about your profile picture. A question mark doesn't suit you much.



Oh I don't know, a lot of folks in here wonder about me in here.


----------



## Jacqui

It was a beautiful night last night out on the swing. The cloud cover finally broke and the stars were out in their glory. I love to look up at the stars.


----------



## Yvonne G

želva said:


> Does anybody know if this plant is poisonous for sulcatas
> http://newfs.s3.amazonaws.com/taxon...olvulaceae/convolvulus-arvensis-le-gcarr1.jpg



Looks like a morning glory. They are toxic.


----------



## Yvonne G

There's a new stray cat coming around - a black and gray tabby. So last night I go out to feed the cats and lock some of them up on the old house, and I'm calling the newest stray, "Mr. Kitty? Come on, Mr. Kitty! Mr. Kitty..." and this pretty little tabby face peers out at me from under the old house (where Mr. Kitty usually is). This cat has been very flighty and runs as soon as it sees me, but I keep talking quietly and reach in to set Mr. Kitty's food under the old house. That poor cat was so hungry it started eating before I could even let go of the dish. Guess Mr. Kitty is going to miss dinner because the new stray ate it all. So I finish my feeding chores, and lock up some of the cats. Then I go back and get another can of cat food and separate it into two dishes, one for Mr. Kitty and one for the new stray I've decided to call Spenser. I set the two dishes on the steps beside the entry under the house and called quietly to Spencer (who thinks his name is Mr. Kitty). He comes out and lets me pet him, then he smells the food on the step and starts gobbling, and I mean gobbling, poor kitty. And I notice that his little boobies are clean and free of hair and slightly swollen. So it looks like Spenser has some kittens someplace. She ate that whole can of food.

I just hate people. So, ok, you don't want to have to mess with a litter of kittens. So take the darned cat to the animal shelter, darn it. Don't take it out to the country and kick it out of the car. That poor mama cat. I feel so sorry for her. And who knows where those babies are. I only hope she found a safe place to have them and they're not in danger of being someone's meal.


----------



## želva

Thanks @Yvonne G. Then we will continue to pick it out just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. What the hell? The town of Beaverton, (just outside of Portland) is celebrating “Babyfest Northwest". I'm visualizing cars full of bachelors heading out of town.


----------



## Jacqui

I think I need to pack up a car load of cats from here and take to Yvonne's. Sounds like soon she may have more then me the way her group is growing.

I know what you mean by the dump out. I would rather they came to my door and handed me the animal. Then I know it's there and can try to help it, plus I know it's past. Just hoping because I have so many cats that I will find your cat/kitten before it dies is gambling against the odds. Not to mention some of my cats are very territorial and will drive off new animals.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay, so today was my first day trying to mow with a riding lawnmower. Sorta fun, okay I get now why folks like them. I ummm sorta killed mine already. I was trying to mow the old horse lot and what I think did it in was an old weed from last year may have gone through the mower.
 I did try to get it, but wasn't fast enough. Any how then it started making a loud/funny noise and black smoke came out before I could get it turned off and then there was this pop....


----------



## Jacqui

I didn't do so good yesterday either. I was out cutting down some old lilac branches. Normally I check them before cutting, but not on the laast branch I took out. Seems it had a bird nest in it. No babies or eggs atleast, but still felt so bad.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Can someone who is a bigger/better person than me please provide assistance in the newest Egyptian thread? I am rather...ragey...at the moment and capslocking "I TOLD YOU SO!" isn't exactly constructive.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like a morning glory. They are toxic.



Yeppers morning glory is toxic. I guess I need to go back and read the posts better, I thought it had been ID as bindweed.


----------



## Yvonne G

Your mower probably was just smoking because your weed stopped the belt from being able to turn. Just reach under there and pull out that weed and all should be good. A lot of them 'pop' when you turn them off. Just a mild backfire and nothing to be worried about.


----------



## Jacqui

I was figuring the belt got it, but thought perhaps I ended up breaking it. I am waiting for it to cool down before checking things out (had to have an excuse to come online ya know). I thought all of the weed ended up coming out the other side.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ooh, more turtle jewelry. I actually really like this one!

http://www.katespade.com/land-sea-m...-necklaces#start=29&cgid=ks-jewelry-necklaces


----------



## mike taylor

Afternoon guys and girls! Is it Friday yet?! Its raining here the red foots are loving it . The sulcatas are being big babies hiding in their house with their heads sticking out .


----------



## Ashes

@Yvonne G - since Ken said "purple", do you know what these are and if their toxic to my red foot?


----------



## Ashes

Oh, and afternoon all.


----------



## želva

Jacqui said:


> Yeppers morning glory is toxic. I guess I need to go back and read the posts better, I thought it had been ID as bindweed.



I googled both photos and what we have here is bindweed, it's grows mostly on corn fields, but it spread to our pasture and since we often pick grass there, i just wanted to make sure how careful we should be.


----------



## LolaMyLove

I could be wrong but morning glory has hairy stems/vines. I call them the itch factor. I believe bindweed has a smooth vine, otherwise they look pretty darn close.


----------



## želva

Those didn't have any hairy, furry thing going on. I know how they are called here.

Okay after a bit of googling and finding Latin name wikipedia said it's field bineweed. So it's not toxic, but it's better for them not to eat it ?


----------



## Elohi

My biggest squash plant was looking bad so I lifted it looking for pests... And I found hundred of rollie pollies! I just dumped DE all over them and around the garden. Damn things. I've always heard they won't eat live vegetation....WRONG. They do and they are destroying my garden!










Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LolaMyLove

Oh they DO. I tried growing Brussel sprouts a few years ago and when I went to harvest them the buds were filled with rollie pollies eating them from the inside out.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Was downloading pictures from this weekend and found this one from our hike Sunday. It was a miracle none of us came home with poison oak.


----------



## Elohi

That's an awesome picture!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Do you think DE will kill them and keep the rest out? It's been raining a lot here so I may have to keep applying the DE


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm hungry.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Elohi said:


> Do you think DE will kill them and keep the rest out? It's been raining a lot here so I may have to keep applying the DE
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Not sure what really keeps them out.


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm hungry.



I am too and frankly I don't feel like peeling my butt from this comfy spot so I think I'll just sip coffee until I'm forced up. Lol 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LolaMyLove

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm hungry.


me too and I just had breakfast (salad ).


----------



## LolaMyLove

Think Im going to drag myself to the store. Need groceries and blew if off for too many days but Im tired and not feeling too hot today. Sometimes I realize I do too much for others and not enough for myself which is why I have days like today where I feel like poop.  Today I predict a nap...


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## Elohi

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all


Hi there 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

How are you?


----------



## Jacqui

Just think there are folks in here who wished they culd find a bumper crop of rolly pollies to feed their tortoises.


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon Noel!


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> @Yvonne G - since Ken said "purple", do you know what these are and if their toxic to my red foot?
> View attachment 81683



Nopers, not good for tortoises.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Ooh, more turtle jewelry. I actually really like this one!
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/land-sea-mini-pendant/WBRU8243,en_US,pd.html?dwvar_WBRU8243_color=922&cgid=ks-jewelry-necklaces#start=29&cgid=ks-jewelry-necklaces



It's nice, but wayyyy too pricey for me.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Just think there are folks in here who wished they culd find a bumper crop of rolly pollies to feed their tortoises.



I have two breeding communities of them in my enclosures. I should be packaging them up and sending them off lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> I am too and frankly I don't feel like peeling my butt from this comfy spot so I think I'll just sip coffee until I'm forced up. Lol
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
This is my dilemma. Plus Taylor will be coming home on his lunch break in the next 1.5-2 hours and he'll be hungry then...I should just be good and wait. But I am STARVING. 

I could probably eat a whole frozen pizza right now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thaw it out first, ok?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon Noel!


Hi Jaqcui *waves*


----------



## LolaMyLove

Haven't gone to the store yet, playing with the new torts. 
I have both new girls together. The fecal for the newest going to the vet today and if she has parasites I'll treat both torts. Otherwise they will both get rechecked next month. So my kids named the newest Ruby. So now I have Nubs, Lola, Hazel and Ruby. Ruby is a little butterball. She looks like a hamburger to me.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Haha what a chunk. So cute.


----------



## LolaMyLove

The picture is deceiving, she's only 3.5" but shes round.


----------



## T33's Torts

Teriyaki salmon for dinner tonight. Yay..


----------



## T33's Torts

Time to draw. I finished drawing the extra (unplanned) trees, so now all i have to do is trace, erase, an then paint!

And i decided to stick a tortoise down near the floor.


----------



## StarSapphire22

pics when it's done, Tiff!

I like google's doodle today.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! Good Afternoon! Good evening!

Lalalalalalalalala!!!! I'm coming home today. Headed to Hong Kong airport in about an hour and wait for three hours and then 12 hours flight. 

Lalalalalalalala! ! ! ! ! ! Home sweet home! Here I come! ! !


----------



## LolaMyLove

Have a safe trip. It's nice weather here and very small chance of rain this weekend (but since I'm camping this weekend it will rain 100%).


----------



## T33's Torts

Rain is always nice…. sometimes.. 

Have a nice flight Steven! It will be nice to have you back in the states. *rolls my eyes at my own lameness* 
I decided *not* to draw, and instead to put up some wall stickers! I believe they are actually called _wall decals _ but i like the idea of *stickers, *so..oh well. Yay for desks to climb on!


----------



## bouaboua

Not bad, Not Bad!!

My daughter also have something like this in her room. Elegantly looks for her room. OK got to sign-off for now for the trip to Hong Kong airport. 
Later! ! !


----------



## T33's Torts

Have fun!


----------



## Telid

littlestella said:


> The picture is deceiving, she's only 3.5" but shes round.


I use that same excuse in reverse when I take a "fat" picture.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hahahaha!!

I started my trees. The outlines are done, but the hard part is waiting for me.


----------



## dmmj

I don't get the above pic. , call me dense. I had eel for the first time today, not bad, taste like squishy chicken ( terryaki style).


----------



## T33's Torts

My wall decals? Its the part of the wall that touches the ceiling. I'll post abetter picture in a minute.


----------



## T33's Torts

This is better…

Excuse all the stuff everywhere. I have a harder time finding things when said things are "organized".


----------



## T33's Torts

I love teriyaki eel.


----------



## StarSapphire22

tffnytorts said:


> This is better…
> View attachment 81742
> Excuse all the stuff everywhere. I have a harder time finding things when said things are "organized".


 
Um, I need that clock. XD


----------



## LolaMyLove

The clock is cute. I like the wall decal too.


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Nopers, not good for tortoises.


But what ARE they?


----------



## T33's Torts

If you don't swim, 
You'll drown,
But don't move, honey


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! Good Afternoon! Good evening!
> 
> Lalalalalalalalala!!!! I'm coming home today. Headed to Hong Kong airport in about an hour and wait for three hours and then 12 hours flight.
> 
> Lalalalalalalala! ! ! ! ! ! Home sweet home! Here I come! ! !



So happy and excited for you to be home and with the lady who has your heart.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> But what ARE they?



Looks like clematis to me.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Fml


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Fml
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


?


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Fml
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


'Care to explain?'


----------



## Telid

Jacqui said:


> Looks like clematis to me.


Sounds like an STD


----------



## Ashes

Telid said:


> Sounds like an STD


BAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Fml
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Ummm Feed My Lion?


----------



## Jacqui

Telid said:


> Sounds like an STD



Yes it does.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Fml
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Or Firemen move legs?


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> Ummm Feed My Lion?


I think it'd be more like FMC in Eygpt.. Feed my camel... 
**** my life. My "bad lip reading" sort to speak would be very similar though!


----------



## T33's Torts

Funny men laugh? 
Fun moments lack..
Frogs make love? 
Hahahahaha!!! I could have sooo much fun with this!


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay. Well. 
Mike, Steven, Ken. He showed up. 
I will now *and only now* take "I-told-you-so's" and "haha-You're wrongs's".


----------



## Telid

tffnytorts said:


> Okay. Well.
> Mike, Steven, Ken. He showed up.
> I will now *and only now* take "I-told-you-so's" and "haha-You're wrongs's".



I don't know what the context is, but I'll never pass up the opportunity. "You were wrong!"


----------



## Kerryann

Hola


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> I don't know what the context is, but I'll never pass up the opportunity. "You were wrong!"


Oh what a typical guy.


----------



## bouaboua

Made it safe to the airport. Got a free access to the first class lounge of Cathay Pacific airway.


----------



## dmmj

tffnytorts said:


> First problem of the day:
> I am very short.



That just means it is easier to tie your shoes.


----------



## bouaboua

About three hour before boarding. This chat will keep me entertained. 

Tiff, I like how your wall look.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I got home only to find my apartment full of people and I'm to much of a pushover to do anything about it. I tied to get a job that I was well qualified for but it was given to a young pretty girl with no experience and no knowledge of the job. My place on the tuna boat was given to someone else and I might lose my apartment. The only good thing that happened today was the owner of the restaurant next door is interested I talking to me about being a cook for the summer. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> That just means it is easier to tie your shoes.


Or always 1/2 price to the Disneyland.


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> I got home only to find my apartment full of people and I'm to much of a pushover to do anything about it. I tied to get a job that I was well qualified for but it was given to a young pretty girl with no experience and no knowledge of the job. My place on the tuna boat was given to someone else and I might lose my apartment. The only good thing that happened today was the owner of the restaurant next door is interested I talking to me about being a cook for the summer.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Good for you Luck. That mean no seasick this summer and under hot sun.


----------



## bouaboua

Or working 40 hour straight on the boat.


----------



## Elohi

OMG this day! Seriously it's testing me. 
I am so thoroughly exhausted from 4 hrs of helping my son with his damn homework. Then a tornado warning out of nowhere...
I did recover my middle child's iPhone and purse from the theater but the stress beforehand had my heart a little wonky and testy. 
My kids are acting squirrelly and the intense energy just flat shorted my own out. 2/3 of them are in bed. Holy hell, what a ride. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

Well that sucks Luke . It will work out god does not give you more than you can hold . Some times it may fill heavy . But just when you think you're going to drop it he will take it back . Tiff have no idea what the told you stuff is all about . I guess your favorite color is green / black . Am I right? Wall looks a little girly . Ha ha It looks good .


----------



## LoutheRussian

mike taylor said:


> Well that sucks Luke . It will work out god does not give you more than you can hold . Some times it may fill heavy . But just when you think you're going to drop it he will take it back . Tiff have no idea what the told you stuff is all about . I guess your favorite color is green / black . Am I right? Wall looks a little girly . Ha ha It looks good .





Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Luke, pop a soda can and tell them to get the **** out. Simple. 
And what can I say? Being a pretty young girl has its advantages.... 


Mike, my walls look girly because that's how I like them.... It just so happens black and green are my favorite colors.


----------



## mike taylor

So what was the I told you so about?


----------



## T33's Torts

Nothing. I would've bet money that Luke wasn't going to show up.


----------



## LoutheRussian

mike taylor said:


> Well that sucks Luke . It will work out god does not give you more than you can hold . Some times it may fill heavy . But just when you think you're going to drop it he will take it back . Tiff have no idea what the told you stuff is all about . I guess your favorite color is green / black . Am I right? Wall looks a little girly . Ha ha It looks good .


I agree it does suck but I don't believe in god so that verse doesn't really apply to me. But thanks anyway. 

And 
And B I really like tuna fishing I don't sea sick being 100+ miles out in the ocean soothes my soul. I'm a Pieces and I fit it to the letter. I feel at home on the water. It saddens me that I won't be fishing this summer.  


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> I agree it does suck but I don't believe in god so that verse doesn't really apply to me. But thanks anyway.
> 
> And
> And B I really like tuna fishing I don't sea sick being 100+ miles out in the ocean soothes my soul. I'm a Pieces and I fit it to the letter. I feel at home on the water. It saddens me that I won't be fishing this summer.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Why did they give ur spot away, though?


----------



## mike taylor

You pick on Luke to much . He's having a bad day . Black and white is my favorite colors . My wife's favorite color is the color of mountain dew in a white cup . So I guess thats greenish yellow . It is a cool color . My wife also has them stickers on the wall . That say live laugh love . She has them in the bed room that say always kiss me good night . I guess thats so I dont forget . I don't care how she paints the house or what she has in it . As long as I can lay beside her every night and I dont have to paint anything . I hate painting .


----------



## T33's Torts

I need to work on my scrabble abilities. I suuuuccckkkk.....Is wazy a word?!


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> You pick on Luke to much . He's having a bad day .


I'm naturally a *****. Can't help it.


----------



## mike taylor

LoutheRussian said:


> I agree it does suck but I don't believe in god so that verse doesn't really apply to me. But thanks anyway.
> 
> And
> And B I really like tuna fishing I don't sea sick being 100+ miles out in the ocean soothes my soul. I'm a Pieces and I fit it to the letter. I feel at home on the water. It saddens me that I won't be fishing this summer.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Is that the only boat you can fish on? Sounds to me for you to be truly happy you need youself a boat and a crew you ole scallywag. Ha ha


----------



## mike taylor

tffnytorts said:


> I'm naturally a *****. Can't help it.


Aaaaa you play one on tv but you know you just a sweetheart .


----------



## mike taylor

tffnytorts said:


> I need to work on my scrabble abilities. I suuuuccckkkk.....Is wazy a word?!


I don't think so scooter . But Jazzy is .


----------



## T33's Torts

You think so. But I've never had a reason to grab my book of spells... with you guys, anyway. 
Ask Luke. He'll tell you. 

Yeah yeah. I googled it. I lost by like 2,000 points.


----------



## mike taylor

You just don't take no **** . That does not make you a ***** .


----------



## T33's Torts

It does when somethings _uncalled for. _
My lip is bleeding. The scary part is that I didn't notice. Hahaha.


----------



## T33's Torts

So whatcha been up to Mike? Did you get the house leveled? 

Tank has been MIA for 2 whole days now. I'm slightly concerned.


----------



## mike taylor

Yes got the house all leveled up . The wife is painting and I'm kind of helping but not really . When she is all finished up I'm going to cut all the carpet up . Then put down hard wood flooring . Then install a new front door . Then put the siding on tge bottom of my house so the wife and I can paint the outside of the house . I don't mind painting as long as I get to use my sprayer . She follows me with a roller . It goes fast . The two of us can paint my whole house in a weekend . But have I said I hate painting . Not looking forward to the painting part . But hey maybe I can talk her into putting on a swim suit . That will make it better for me . Ha ha what can I say i'm just a guy .


----------



## mike taylor

Speaking of Tank . I think Harry is ready for his check up at the vet . Thats no fun he don't like the vet . He poops everywhere . But on the plus side it's eazy to get fecals for the vet .


----------



## T33's Torts

I wanted to take Tank to the vet.... But I dont know how to get him there. It took 3 people, a wheelbarrow and a head of lettuce (plus rope, a moving blanket and ducttape) to get him home. I don't think he would enjoy a metal table, more or less a human poking at him.


----------



## T33's Torts

I love painting! 
You should try explaing why your wife would be benefited by wearing a swimming suit. "It is going to be very warm out..." or "you wouldn't want to get a funny tan.."


----------



## mike taylor

Yes they don't like it . But a big dog creat and a truck you can do it .


----------



## T33's Torts

I think it'd be easier to get the vet to Tank. The veterinary clinic is literally 5 minutes away. It takes 20+ minutes to get him in/out of the car... Not worth it.


----------



## mike taylor

Im going to get a little enclosed trailer to take Harry once he's bigger . Right know he's only 45 pounds .


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ashes said:


> Why did they give ur spot away, though?


I don't know. I spoke with the skipper after crabbing and he said I was
Still going with him but now I'm not. I made 17,000 last summer fishing with him and was counting on that again to hold me through till crabbing next year. I'm 70% sure I got a spot on the crab boat Cutting Edge. It's brand spanking new about to be delivered to port soon. The owner is a highliner here in Ilwaco and owns two other crab boats. His guys make 60k a year or more. 30k in the first two weeks. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Or working 40 hour straight on the boat.


The long hours are during crab season. Tuna is more like 15-18 hours a day but I'm gone for a couple weeks at a time with 48hr turn arounds. Not much of a summer but I love being on the ocean


Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

LoutheRussian said:


> I don't know. I spoke with the skipper after crabbing and he said I was
> Still going with him but now I'm not. I made 17,000 last summer fishing with him and was counting on that again to hold me through till crabbing next year. I'm 70% sure I got a spot on the crab boat Cutting Edge. It's brand spanking new about to be delivered to port soon. The owner is a highliner here in Ilwaco and owns two other crab boats. His guys make 60k a year or more. 30k in the first two weeks.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Sounds promising! Fingers crossed. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Nothing. I would've bet money that Luke wasn't going to show up.


I didn't know I was missed. Besides what do you care if I show up or not? You haven't tried to talk to me for a while now. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

That's not fair Mike!!! 45 pounds?!?! 
When it comes time to lug Tank to the vet, I'm counting on you, yes you, to get him there. 
He's 110lbs of solid, resisting weight. He pushes against you, and then walks the opposite direction. "Thanks Tank"


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Besides what do you care if I show up or not?
> 
> Luke&Lou


_I,_ don't care. But there's people here an awful lot nicer than myself.


----------



## LoutheRussian

mike taylor said:


> Is that the only boat you can fish on? Sounds to me for you to be truly happy you need youself a boat and a crew you ole scallywag. Ha ha


Oh man I would love to skipper a boat but I'm to inexperienced to take a boat out. I need to learn A LOT more about how to make repairs a sea an where to go and the list goes on and on. You can figure that if something can go wrong on a boat it will. You have to know how to jerry rig things and make things work when they shouldn't. I've learned a lot in the couple years I've been doing this but not nearly enough to be running a boa for someone and to own a boat I would need hundreds of thousands of dollars between buying the boat and all the gear for the fishery of be doing and the commercial licenses to do it.


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> The long hours are during crab season. Tuna is more like 15-18 hours a day but I'm gone for a couple weeks at a time with 48hr turn arounds. Not much of a summer but I love being on the ocean
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


15 to 18 hour a day still very very long. But you got to make living. Best wish to you.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm getting suck and it sucks.
I always get sick right before summer starts. 

Start with the sore throat, shall we?
Why, of course. Wouldn't be nearly as much fun without it!


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> 15 to 18 hour a day still very very long. But you got to make living. Best wish to you.


Someone once told me that if you love what you do it's no longer a job. I love tuna fishing. Especially bait fishing. Being in the rack is such a rush. It'll make a grown man cry but once you've done it.... It's called tuna fever. You either love it or hate it. I got tuna fever bad. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> Someone once told me that if you love what you do it's no longer a job. I love tuna fishing. Especially bait fishing. Being in the rack is such a rush. It'll make a grown man cry but once you've done it.... It's called tuna fever. You either love it or hate it. I got tuna fever bad.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Then may that fever of yours be cured by getting to that boat and get lots of tuna.


----------



## T33's Torts

It's way too hot. This is uncomfortably warm. My little fan isn't doing so great tonight.


----------



## bouaboua

My wife said it is quite cool in San Jose CA. Still so hot down south?


----------



## bouaboua

Luke! When you will get answer from that skipper?


----------



## bouaboua

I may miss a few chat, I was getting something to eat before boarding.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its probably cooler upstairs. But I'm waiting for the darn doorbell to ring. Girl's gotta have her fun too, ya know?   

Its cool during the day, but the temp doesn't drop at night, which is very inconvenient. 

Heard a car door... Goodnight, sweet dreams, and so on.


----------



## bouaboua

Hamburger guy again? Have fun Tiff and good night.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Its probably cooler upstairs. But I'm waiting for the darn doorbell to ring. Girl's gotta have her fun too, ya know?
> 
> Its cool during the day, but the temp doesn't drop at night, which is very inconvenient.
> 
> Heard a car door... Goodnight, sweet dreams, and so on.


What kind of fun?


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Luke! When you will get answer from that skipper?


About the crab job? I'll talk to him after he gets back for his family vacation. He paid the way for 19 people to go on a week long cruise to Alaska and back. He makes a million plus a year and is very good about caring for his family. He married a woman that had kids from a previous relationship and has been awesome about including them in family affairs. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

She will not tell us for sure. So I'm not even gona to ask.


----------



## bouaboua

So this skipper looks like a good person. Yeah. You want to work on a boat like this. Best wish to you Luke. And learn as much as you can and one day you can be a skipper too or even your owe boat.


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> So this skipper looks like a good person. Yeah. You want to work on a boat like this. Best wish to you Luke. And learn as much as you can and one day you can be a skipper too or even your owe boat.


I hope so. I hope that by the time I'm 35 I'm off the back deck and in the wheelhouse.


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> I hope so. I hope that by the time I'm 35 I'm off the back deck and in the wheelhouse.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


You will Luke. I know you will. 

Time to board. Goodnight and talk to you in state tomorrow.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Goodnight good sir


Luke&Lou


----------



## StarSapphire22

So, I'm tired. Was reading Tiffs Tank dilemma to Taylor and said teleport instead of transport. Tired-me maybe on to something! 

Night guys.


----------



## želva

Morning everybody. I need to stop procrastinating today.


Helena


----------



## dmmj

*There's an old saying - that which doesn't kill you makes you stronger, I don't believe that. I think the things that try to kill you make you angry and sad*


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm so bored what y'all up too 


Luke&Lou


----------



## JoesMum

želva said:


> Morning everybody. I need to stop procrastinating today.
> 
> 
> Helena





LoutheRussian said:


> I'm so bored what y'all up too
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I have just taken my son to school and am about to embark on the ironing... I can hardly contain my excitement!


----------



## LoutheRussian

What part of the world are you in that school is starting?


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

JoesMum said:


> I have just taken my son to school and am about to embark on the ironing... I can hardly contain my excitement!


Sounds like fun lol. I'm Luke btw what's your name?


Luke&Lou


----------



## dmmj

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm so bored what y'all up too
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Nothing much just doing mod duties.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## želva

Just came to dorm from university and made lunch. Can't wait to go home tonight.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Good morning everyone. Happy Wednesday, enjoying my last 20 mins before the house wakes up to start the day. Coffee and TFO


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*​


----------



## T33's Torts

I woke up with a horrible headache and a sore-r sore throat. 
But, its Wednesday and stuff must get done. 
_Good morning forum! _


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> It's way too hot. This is uncomfortably warm. My little fan isn't doing so great tonight.



WHAT!!?? *Am I reading this right? Is a member of the "I love hot" saying it's too hot??? *


----------



## Jacqui

Shucks battery is low, time to go do some more chores....


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't mind it being 100+ during the day, but at night, the house has to be at a relatively cool temperature... Not warmer than outside.


----------



## Ashes

Morning all!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Ashley!


----------



## Ashes

How goes the mornin?!


----------



## T33's Torts

Horrible, actually. I'm a morning person, but I'm tired and broken. I took some Tylenol but its not yet working. 

How are things going in Iowa?


----------



## Ashes

Aww why are you broken??

I'm getting ready for work. :/ yesterday at work was a very bad day, and I'm just hoping today is better... 

At home things are okay at least.  I missed little dude a lot while out of town. I'm attached to that little tort. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm definitely getting sick. 
Not cool. 

Plus I woke up last night to a cell phone ringing. Then I realized that it wasn't my phone. 
Long story short, Blondie's grandpa (aka my neighbor) was slightly (by that I mean extremely) pissed and decided to voice that. Very loudly.
I'm tired.


----------



## Ashes

Haha. Having slumber parties, are we?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> I hope so. I hope that by the time I'm 35 I'm off the back deck and in the wheelhouse.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Luke, down here we're getting a lot of flotsam debris from the 2011 Japan sunamii. We've had at least four boats come ashore. I'm thinking a resourceful young person could make something work…


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I don't mind it being 100+ during the day, but at night, the house has to be at a relatively cool temperature... Not warmer than outside.



Do you keep your windows open at night?


----------



## Jacqui

It's going to be another hot and humid day here today.  That means only work that gets done is done early in the morning or late in the evening, midday I am melting and unable to work.


----------



## Jacqui

I love my neighbor, she asked me to dog sit over the weekend. A short while ago she called me and now it's she will be back maybe early Friday morning.


----------



## Jacqui

I have decided birds are rather dumb. They sit there making all this fuss and noise at the cats, so of course the cats go and check out why they are so noisy. Draws the cats right in to baby birds or up the tree to the nests. If they stayed quiet they would have so much less to worry about.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I mentioned I was hungry, so Taylor made me a frozen pizza. He's so proud of himself, I don't have the heart to tell him it could have used like 2 more minutes in the oven... :/ this crust is goo.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Luke, down here we're getting a lot of flotsam debris from the 2011 Japan sunamii. We've had at least four boats come ashore. I'm thinking a resourceful young person could make something work…


Unless they are 45+ feet long with a hatch that holds a minimum of ten tons and has refrigeration system I don't think they will work. Good idea though maybe salvage and sell them as a skiff to the clam guys


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I mentioned I was hungry, so Taylor made me a frozen pizza. He's so proud of himself, I don't have the heart to tell him it could have used like 2 more minutes in the oven... :/ this crust is goo.



You must love the guy, because gooey frozen pizza dough is yucky.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Unless they are 45+ feet long with a hatch that holds a minimum of ten tons and has refrigeration system I don't think they will work. Good idea though maybe salvage and sell them as a skiff to the clam guys
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



The starting price is right!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> You must love the guy, because gooey frozen pizza dough is yucky.


 
I stomached two pieces, said I was full and ate ice cream.


----------



## dmmj

Why does google chrome hate libertarians? Whenever I mis-spell it, and click on the spell check, the only thing that pops up is TALIBAN. Why google chrome? whyy?


----------



## bouaboua

I'm Home, I'm Home. I'm Home, I'm Home, I'm Home.


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> I'm Home, I'm Home. I'm Home, I'm Home, I'm Home.


 
YAY!

I am having some kitty snuggles right now. Happy.  I love my Hippo girl. She always knows just when I need cheering up.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Ugg had twenty mins to kill before picking up my daughter and her friends so I decided to walk into ARF. Ugg not a god idea, I want to take them all home. I guess I'm not over my cats death because I started crying when I found a cat that looked like him. I must have looked pretty silly but oh well. I love the fct that someone has generously paid most of the adoption fees on the animals there, now they just need a home to go too. I need a few more weeks then I'll bring the kids back to pick a cat out.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Sorry about your kitty.  *hugs*

I don't think you can have too many kitties. Jacqui and Yvonne and my fiance may disagree, though. I love cats.  I am trying to convince Taylor to let us foster kittens this summer for a local shelter we help out at occasionally. They get overwhelmed with the influx of kittens this time of year.

On a happy note, Taylor is bringing home KFC on his lunch. I don't actually like their chicken but I am all about carbs, especially of the mashed potato and biscuit varieties.


----------



## bouaboua

I'm so sorry that you lost your cat. I'm the same way of not be easy to deal with that kind of lost.

may you find another sweet cat that can fill your heart.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Thank you, you guys are sweet. I keep reminding myself that cat was an a** hole, and he's sprayed and pooped on every surface of my house. Even my sons bed WHILE my son was sleeping on it. But in the end he was still my cat.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I have a jerk cat too. Still love him. 

My video game lets you get little vanity "pets"...they follow you around and just look cute, they don't have an actual function though. There's a cat and a dog, a baby deer, mini versions of monsters that you fight, etc. Well guess what? There's a tortoise! So....guess what I bought with my imaginary money?! Lol.


----------



## bouaboua

Even I'm more like a dog person but I know how the cat lover felt. My younger daughter have a cat too even she is highly allergy to her cat, She need to wash her hand every time she is in contact with her cat, if not, if she touch her face or eyes, she will have allergy reaction. She took her cat down to Long Beach with her about an year ago. Both of my wife and I drove down with her, we need to stop three times to feed some water to the cat and my daughter even went to the vet and paid $65.00 for some medicine that will relax the cat during the ride.

I know how it is.

Thank God! Torts are much easier with the car ride. I not allergy to Torts too. Haha!!!!


----------



## dmmj




----------



## T33's Torts

You must be hazy from the flight. 

Tortoises DO NOT enjoy the car... I think dogs and cats handle it better. Especially 100lb sulcatas that use your car as a bathroom the whole way home. Not fun.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> You must be hazy from the flight.
> 
> Tortoises DO NOT enjoy the car... I think dogs and cats handle it better. Especially 100lb sulcatas that use your car as a bathroom the whole way home. Not fun.


I just think it's the owner. Ha!


----------



## T33's Torts

Ha-ha.  
I live so close to the vet, I should just walk him there. Crossing Atlantic might be hard, but it'd be worth it. I do not like having large animals angry with me.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I'm Home, I'm Home. I'm Home, I'm Home, I'm Home.



That sure didn't take long. Just a few minutes ago I read that you were waiting in the terminal for your flight, and I was wondering why terminals had such tall/high ceilings.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I stomached two pieces, said I was full and ate ice cream.



There is always room for ice cream!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'm Home, I'm Home. I'm Home, I'm Home, I'm Home.



I am sooooo happy for you!


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> Ugg had twenty mins to kill before picking up my daughter and her friends so I decided to walk into ARF. Ugg not a god idea, I want to take them all home. I guess I'm not over my cats death because I started crying when I found a cat that looked like him. I must have looked pretty silly but oh well. I love the fct that someone has generously paid most of the adoption fees on the animals there, now they just need a home to go too. I need a few more weeks then I'll bring the kids back to pick a cat out.



ARF? Wish you were close to me, I'd being offering you free kittens. I have started working with a litter of feral kittens and not their mom, but another feral mom came really close to physically attacking me for messing with the one kitten. Bad enough she hates me messing with her own kittens, but really other cat's kittens. These two cats have my dogs afraid to go out the front door fearing the cats are going to attack them.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Sorry about your kitty.  *hugs*
> 
> I don't think you can have too many kitties. Jacqui and Yvonne and my fiance may disagree, though. I love cats.  I am trying to convince Taylor to let us foster kittens this summer for a local shelter we help out at occasionally. They get overwhelmed with the influx of kittens this time of year.
> 
> On a happy note, Taylor is bringing home KFC on his lunch. I don't actually like their chicken but I am all about carbs, especially of the mashed potato and biscuit varieties.



When you not only feed an entire big bag of catfood a day but other food items, you have too many cats.

I love KFC food. It's one of Jeff's favorites, so we usually only have it when he is home.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I am sooooo happy for you!


Thank you My Lady! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> You must be hazy from the flight.
> 
> Tortoises DO NOT enjoy the car... I think dogs and cats handle it better. Especially 100lb sulcatas that use your car as a bathroom the whole way home. Not fun.



I think so much depends upon the animal with this. When I was out in the semi, I had to have animals with me or I had withdrawals. We had dogs, cats, and tortoises too. Each were at different times. Only my old dog didn't like to travel. She hated when a semi noisy would go by. Once we had two about 45 lb sulcatas travel with us for a couple of weeks. That was fun finding them safe places to get out for some exercise.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Thank you My Lady! ! ! !



Nice to be back with your critters and wife, isn't it.


----------



## StarSapphire22

2 of our 3 kitties have poopy issues. Lola's just prone to constipation. Stormy has funny shaped hips and nerve damage in his rear end, so he has a hard time moving things along. We have to feed wet food. We were feeding 4 medium cans of natural balance a day, which meant we spent almost $250/month on cat food. Now we feed 2 big cans of wellness from a mom and pop natural pet store across the street...they let us buy it by the case at a small discount. A case lasts 1 week...now we're spending about $150/month. Woohoo!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Nice to be back with your critters and wife, isn't it.


Yes, Yes, YES! !! 

Seating on the swing chair, watching my wife in and out of the backyard to take out all the torts for afternoon sun bath.....

It is a blessing or what!!

Some of the Leopard have very visible growth in little over three weeks of time. Amazing! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

That's a nice drop in monthly cat feed bill.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Yes, Yes, YES! !!
> 
> Seating on the swing chair, watching my wife in and out of the backyard to take out all the torts for afternoon sun bath.....
> 
> It is a blessing or what!!
> 
> Some of the Leopard have very visible growth in little over three weeks of time. Amazing! ! !



Which animal did you check out first to see how it was doing? I am figuring the wife met your plane, so she doesn't count.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Can people check out my thread in the health section? I'm a bit concerned that I've messed up Littlefoot somehow.


----------



## jaizei

KFC does sound good


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Which animal did you check out first to see how it was doing? I am figuring the wife met your plane, so she doesn't count.


She is "Animal" alright. Never count her out!!

I check out the Sulcata "Little pig" first. He weighted over 1 kg about a week ago. Then I check out the Leopards, I have four. The one coming at third in size when we received are now the largest.

Then I on to the Rads......Still the cute little things..


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi. 
I just realized that there's still tape stuck to the wall….. Now the challenge is to get it off…..


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> KFC does sound good



You'll have to wait until next Tuesday for the chicken and corn special.


----------



## Ashes

Fish sticks and fries here..... We REALLY need to visit the grocery store... :/


----------



## Yvonne G

You know you need to shop when you're eating p-nut butter out of the jar with a plastic spoon.


----------



## Ashes

Haha. That's true. That's what I'd be doing without fries and fish sticks - I don't even have bread. Or milk. :/ I could always eat my blocks of cheese.......


----------



## jaizei

That's the best way to eat peanut butter.


----------



## Telid

Ashes said:


> Fish sticks and fries here..... We REALLY need to visit the grocery store... :/



As an Englishman, that sounds delicious.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> There is always room for ice cream!


I would like some ice cream 
Yes I know I have been random lately. I am back on another crazy work binge.. no one is shocked.


----------



## Elohi

This is what we had for dinner.




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

I may have had more ice cream. I don't have a problem. Nope nope nope.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm very, very, very hungry. But, dinner is still cooking. 
**thanks to my terrible fast math:
2 hours to cook... I want to eat at 6... I'll start at 5!**


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> This is what we had for dinner.
> View attachment 81864
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Way too few and way to healthy. 

Cow-boy Ken will faint after eating this. Where is the diced grill beef??


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Way too few and way to healthy.
> 
> Cow-boy Ken will faint after eating this. Where is the diced grill beef??



Fat (avocado), protein (chicken), and veggies (romaine, onion, tomato). And I had 5 of them LOL! 



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

All it was missing was cilantro. Totally forgot to add it. 
It also had lime juice and garlic. MMMMM 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

I don't like avocado at all.... :/ or tomatoes for that matter.. The rest sounds good. Lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Fat (avocado), protein (chicken), and veggies (romaine, onion, tomato). And I had 5 of them LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Chicken is a bird, not protein. Beef is protein. We're celebrating hump day by having bacon and eggs.


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Chicken is a bird, not protein. Beef is protein. We're celebrating hump day by having bacon and eggs.


Lol!


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> Fat (avocado), protein (chicken), and veggies (romaine, onion, tomato). And I had 5 of them LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Looks yummy minus the chicken.
Mike was brewing and I made gruel.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Fat (avocado), protein (chicken), and veggies (romaine, onion, tomato). And I had 5 of them LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Fat (Beef), Protein (Beef), and Veggies ( Beef, Cow eat grass), and 24 oz Coors. Ken will be happy. 

You can eat 5 of them? Serious?


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> I'm very, very, very hungry. But, dinner is still cooking.
> **thanks to my terrible fast math:
> 2 hours to cook... I want to eat at 6... I'll start at 5!**


That's my kinda math.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> I don't like avocado


WHAT???? Are you a Canadian or something?(Mind you, I'm from the generation that blames Canada for all that is wrong in life)


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Fat (Beef), Protein (Beef), and Veggies ( Beef, Cow eat grass), and 24 oz Coors. Ken will be happy.
> 
> You can eat 5 of them? Serious?



I eat like a horse. Well...except I eat a lot of meat LOL. But I eat a lot. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I used to avoid avocado but now I eat avocado every. single. day. Lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

How you maintain at 100 lb? or 110?

My wife will be so envy of you.


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> WHAT???? Are you a Canadian or something?(Mind you, I'm from the generation that blames Canada for all that is wrong in life)


Hahaha! I'm sorry! I just don't! I have tried. And tried. I just don't like it!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> How you maintain at 100 lb? or 110?
> 
> My wife will be so envy of you.


She is an active “hunter/gatherer. It's her lifestyle.


----------



## T33's Torts

Guess what! Dinners done! Yay!!! 
Blondie's over for dinner (at a reasonable hour) tonight. 
I tried to practice scrabble. I still suck. The plus side is that I only lost by 47 points last night.


----------



## Elohi

Lol. I'm 121 lbs. I maintain it by avoiding grains and sugars. Not that I don't sometimes indulge in sugar but in general I avoid it. Sometimes I eat 3-4 avocados a day. Lots and lots of eggs. Usually at 2 meals. I am sitting here now, munching on pork rinds. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

And bacon. Hahaha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't like weighing myself. I _own _a scale, but I haven't actually used it in a while. Unfortunately, going to the doctor's, they inform you, whether you like it or not.


----------



## Ashes

Haha! More than one good use for the grass in his enclosure. 


I went looking in his hide and couldn't find him.... Then I looked in his other spot. Couldn't find him. Then bam! Oh there he is! Lol.


----------



## Elohi

I weighed 162 lbs once upon a time. Back when I really liked donuts and Pepsi :| (and bread and cheddar chex mix)


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> Guess what! Dinners done! Yay!!!
> Blondie's over for dinner (at a reasonable hour) tonight.
> I tried to practice scrabble. I still suck. The plus side is that I only lost by 47 points last night.


Fave fun. Show us what you cooked?

Those hamburger of yours looks so good. I was thinking In and Out the other night when i saw your post.


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> Lol. I'm 121 lbs. I maintain it by avoiding grains and sugars. Not that I don't sometimes indulge in sugar but in general I avoid it. Sometimes I eat 3-4 avocados a day. Lots and lots of eggs. Usually at 2 meals. I am sitting here now, munching on pork rinds.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Ugh I need your diet.


----------



## Elohi

But aging sucks. 
I was an extremely strong and lean, athletic, muscular teen/young adult and weighed 124 lbs in high school and into my adulthood. But my lame *** heart has restricted me so terribly since I was 28. Now I have lost muscle mass and I HATE it. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> I don't like weighing myself. I _own _a scale, but I haven't actually used it in a while. Unfortunately, going to the doctor's, they inform you, whether you like it or not.


I weigh myself daily. I get upset if the scale goes the wrong way. 
Ugh


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> I don't like weighing myself. I _own _a scale, but I haven't actually used it in a while. Unfortunately, going to the doctor's, they inform you, whether you like it or not.


I know. You have that scale for your torts...Hahaha!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep! Exactly! Haha!


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> But aging sucks.
> I was an extremely strong and lean, athletic, muscular teen/young adult and weighed 124 lbs in high school and into my adulthood. But my lame *** heart has restricted me so terribly since I was 28. Now I have lost muscle mass and I HATE it.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I know you hike ( from some thread you posted). You still do other exercise? I know that will help your condition.


----------



## Elohi

Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Honey! ! ! !

I JUST FIND OUT WHY YOU ALWAYS GAIN WIGHT!!!!!!

You did it all wrong! Look how Elohi do it!!!!!

Hurry........


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> I know you hike ( from some thread you posted). You still do other exercise? I know that will help your condition.



Well I hike 1-2 times a year I guess. Under normal circumstances I would be hiking, biking, swimming, climbing, running, playing women's league football, and races like the warrior dash and the dirty girl mud run if I was certain I wouldn't die trying. 
My husband is worried something will happen when we are not near medical care and I will expire prematurely. We've had a lot of scares over the last 7 years. I wanted to join a gym with my neighbor friends. I promised I would be very careful and he was so concerned that I decided against it. He knows I'm aggressive and competitive and may ignore a subtle sign or something. :0/


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Hello Honey! ! ! !
> 
> I JUST FIND OUT WHY YOU ALWAYS GAIN WIGHT!!!!!!
> 
> You did it all wrong! Look how Elohi do it!!!!!
> 
> Hurry........



LOL!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

But I'm going hiking in Palo Duro Canyon soon. I need some nature and I love canyons. I grew up near Palo Duro canyon and always felt a connection with it so it will be so awesome to go back for a visit...and this time with my best friend/husband/soulmate. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Pot roast and cabbage.  
I have the moodiest rabbit ever. I was warned by the organization that "She isn't very good with women"... She was fine with me, and I wanted the opportunity to work with her. Now, she's a good, but not exactly "kind" or "cuddly" bunny, minus her bratty moments, when she becomes the devil rabbit. 

However, when Blondie plays with her, she is the sweetest darn thing ever. Suddenly I'm chop liver. Never bite the hand that feeds you, honey bunny..


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Well I hike 1-2 times a year I guess. Under normal circumstances I would be hiking, biking, swimming, climbing, running, playing women's league football, and races like the warrior dash and the dirty girl mud run if I was certain I wouldn't die trying.
> My husband is worried something will happen when we are not near medical care and I will expire prematurely. We've had a lot of scares over the last 7 years. I wanted to join a gym with my neighbor friends. I promised I would be very careful and he was so concerned that I decided against it. He knows I'm aggressive and competitive and may ignore a subtle sign or something. :0/
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I hope you can get batter and better from now. I know you have some medical things that preventing you be "you". Take your time, do not rush. 28 is very, very young. The "you" will be back.


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> I know you hike ( from some thread you posted). You still do other exercise? I know that will help your condition.



Also, I've been advised to keep my heart rate under 170. That kind of hard to do when sometimes my heart hits the 130's/140's just from raising my arms over my head or sometimes from something random, like a shower. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> Pot roast and cabbage.
> I have the moodiest rabbit ever. I was warned by the organization that "She isn't very good with women"... She was fine with me, and I wanted the opportunity to work with her. Now, she's a good, but not exactly "kind" or "cuddly" bunny, minus her bratty moments, when she becomes the devil rabbit.
> 
> However, when Blondie plays with her, she is the sweetest darn thing ever. Suddenly I'm chop liver. Never bite the hand that feeds you, honey bunny..


Looks good, Looks good.

Seconds.......Please! ! ! ! ! 

You don't need to wash the plat. I will lick it clean.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Also, I've been advised to keep my heart rate under 170. That kind of hard to do when sometimes my heart hits the 130's/140's just from raising my arms over my head or sometimes from something random, like a shower.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


So how about a long walk?


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> I hope you can get batter and better from now. I know you have some medical things that preventing you be "you". Take your time, do not rush. 28 is very, very young. The "you" will be back.



I turned 35 in April and all I can say is I have at least figured out that certain foods or additives make things dramatically worse, really fast. Like msg. If I eat out, I have to be careful. I love this place called Tiago's cabo grill but every time I've eaten there, my heart has freaked out before the meal is even over. We inquired, they use a lot of msg. -sigh-
What sucks is meds won't work because my BP is already normal to low, so heart meds lower BP and I feel draggy, tired, sick, slow, and I pass out more often. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I buy _paper plates_, so I never have to actually wash dishes. Only pots and pans. Sometimes I'll grab a "fancy" plate, but rarely. Plus I hate the sound of forks and knives against them.


----------



## Elohi

OMG that dinner looks divine! I love cabbage! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

tffnytorts said:


> I buy _paper plates_, so I never have to actually wash dishes. Only pots and pans. Sometimes I'll grab a "fancy" plate, but rarely. Plus I hate the sound of forks and knives against them.


No real china?? I hope blondie don't mind.


----------



## T33's Torts

Nahh.....  
I haven't been keeping up with basketball. Miami can't win tonight.  One point!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> But I'm going hiking in Palo Duro Canyon soon. I need some nature and I love canyons. I grew up near Palo Duro canyon and always felt a connection with it so it will be so awesome to go back for a visit...and this time with my best friend/husband/soulmate.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Plus it's “Palo" canyon!!! I kill me. Hahahaha!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Plus it's “Palo" canyon!!! I kill me. Hahahaha!


 Lol



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Goodnight y'all. I'm falling asleep. Buenos noches. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Geez Ken. Your "I-Owe-Tiff" count is at a grand total of $2.00... Keep it up- I'm going to need some grass seed soon.....


----------



## T33's Torts

I just discovered that if I put mt hair into a messy bun- type thing, then leave it up all day, it will stay until night time... I always thought it'd come undone. "You don't know until you try!"


----------



## mike taylor

I'm hungry now thanks Tiff and Monica . Off to get some honey nutt Cheerios.


----------



## T33's Torts

I love Cheerios!! Please share.


----------



## mike taylor

I can mail you some but I dont think you will like them .


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Chicken is a bird, not protein. Beef is protein. We're celebrating hump day by having bacon and eggs.


So a normal day in the household then?


----------



## jaizei




----------



## mike taylor

I loved that show . Morning Tfo!


----------



## Jacqui

*It's Thirsty Thursday and welcome to it! Good morning. *


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You'll have to wait until next Tuesday for the chicken and corn special.



The chicken and corn special?


----------



## Jacqui

Do any of you at night when your sitting out there looking up at the stars or the moon think about how all of us are under the same ones and able to see them (well atleast the moon, a few of you might be seeing different stars)? I mainly do this with thoughts of my hubby or children, makes them feel not so far away.


----------



## Jacqui

Speaking of stars, are any of you good at seeing the various things in the stars? I can see the big and little dipper, but can never see all the other things up there.


----------



## JoesMum

I can do Casseopia (a big W) and Orion as well as the dippers. I can usually find the seven sisters and the pole star too. After that I get stuck


----------



## Jacqui

When we were young my sister was always trying to show me Orion, but I just could never see it.


----------



## Jacqui

When Jeff (hubby) took his student back in so he can now graduate to being a driver all by himself, Jeff told his dispatcher he wanted some home time this weekend. It's not going to happen. Jeff should be getting to CA today and then delivers tomorrow. We figure he might make it home by Monday. Still it's just so neat he is coming home without having to do a round of doctor appointments.


----------



## JoesMum

Orion is only visible in the winter months in the northern hemisphere. In our summer it is visible from the Southern hemisphere


----------



## LolaMyLove

Good Morning All! Woke up today to the sounds of an innocent bird being attacked in my kitchen. My kitten (2yr old cat) Lucy brings me home a trophy daily. Today is was a young bird. I chased the cat away and picked up the little thing. Its alive and I don't see any puncture wounds but Im sure there is something. He's scared and may have a broken wing, not sure. I put him into one of the vegi beds that have a fence around it to keep the cat out. Im hoping when the shock wears off it will fly off. The cat is pissed and looking for her catch. Keeps circling the last area she saw it. hahahaha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Look what I found

Oscar Mayer Wake Up & Smell the Bacon by Kraft New Services, Inc. https://appsto.re/us/ecIiX.i


----------



## Ashes

Haha. Morning all.


----------



## yillt

littlestella said:


> Good Morning All! Woke up today to the sounds of an innocent bird being attacked in my kitchen. My kitten (2yr old cat) Lucy brings me home a trophy daily. Today is was a young bird. I chased the cat away and picked up the little thing. Its alive and I don't see any puncture wounds but Im sure there is something. He's scared and may have a broken wing, not sure. I put him into one of the vegi beds that have a fence around it to keep the cat out. Im hoping when the shock wears off it will fly off. The cat is pissed and looking for her catch. Keeps circling the last area she saw it. hahahaha


This morning I was on my way downstairs when I found a mouse lying dead on the carpet. It's head was half ripped off and it's intestines and gut were dangling out of a hole in its neck. My mum is terrified of mice so I had to throw it in the outside bin. We have a mouse nest in our house somewhere or in our garden as every other day now my cat comes in with a half alive /or dead mouse dangling out of his mouth. Sorry if I have put you off your lunch.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've been so freakin hungry lately. I must be getting ready for a growth spurt. Like right now, I must eat!!!


----------



## LolaMyLove

Bummer, the bird is dead. 
Yeah, Mr. Stripey, my last cat was a great mouser in his hay day, but he would eat everything but the tail. He always left me the tails on the kitchen floor so I would step on them first thing in the morning while I was getting coffee. Lucy kills rats every few days and always eats them outside, but when she catches a bird she ALWAYS brings it into the house to eat.


----------



## Elohi

Hey all. My morning has started off über shi**y. I'm trying to redirect it so it doesn't stay shi**y. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> Hey all. My morning has started off über shi**y. I'm trying to redirect it so it doesn't stay shi**y.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 It didn't mask my cussing so I went it and masked it. @Josh can you add "shitty" to the auto mask list? LOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LolaMyLove

Sorry Elohi, why a bad day so far? Feeling ok?

Trying to wake my hubby, he's going surfing for the first time in his life today... that should be funny. Wish I could go watch.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monica, it'll come around. Remember much of what we perceive is directly related to how we perceive it.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

At one point we had a cat that would bring the dead rodent to the cat dish. Then he would eat it all leaving just the critters head. I just figured the cat wanted a trophy wall using those styrofoam packing peanuts as forms. Try to get a taxidermist to do a head mount of a gopher or mole and they'll laugh at you.


----------



## T33's Torts

yillt said:


> This morning I was on my way downstairs when I found a mouse lying dead on the carpet. It's head was half ripped off and it's intestines and gut were dangling out of a hole in its neck. My mum is terrified of mice so I had to throw it in the outside bin. We have a mouse nest in our house somewhere or in our garden as every other day now my cat comes in with a half alive /or dead mouse dangling out of his mouth. Sorry if I have put you off your lunch.


I don't function like that.  I'm still enjoying my breakfast. 
I'm sorry, bad memory and lack of sleep throw my mind out the window- 
What did you tell me your name is? Usually I'm OK with names, but its hard to without a face.


----------



## T33's Torts

All these decapitated animals. 
-shudders- 
This is why I don't have cats.


----------



## yillt

tffnytorts said:


> I don't function like that.  I'm still enjoying my breakfast.
> I'm sorry, bad memory and lack of sleep throw my mind out the window-
> What did you tell me your name is? Usually I'm OK with names, but its hard to without a face.


My name is Bella.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Now the cats have no opportunity to eat the critters they catch. Ava will spot the cat hunting out in the pasture and as soon as the cat pounces, Ava runs down, puts her face in the cats face causing the cat to drop the critter. At that, Ava grabs the rodent and just sort of throws her head back swallowing it before you can say “drop it"!


----------



## yillt

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Now the cats have no opportunity to eat the critters they catch. Ava will spot the cat hunting out in the pasture and as soon as the cat pounces, Ava runs down, puts her face in the cats face causing the cat to drop the critter. At that, Ava grabs the rodent and just sort of throws her head back swallowing it before you can say “drop it"!


Is Ava your dog? I wish animals didn't eat each other. When my cat brings in a mouse I try and tell him off but he did it as a gift so I end up stroking him.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Now the cats have no opportunity to eat the critters they catch. Ava will spot the cat hunting out in the pasture and as soon as the cat pounces, Ava runs down, puts her face in the cats face causing the cat to drop the critter. At that, Ava grabs the rodent and just sort of throws her head back swallowing it before you can say “drop it"!


Have you no control over your dog?!?!?!?! 
Get your act together!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes, Ava is my dog. 
The best explanation I've found as to why cats bring dead animals to their owners is this;
Cats that live in a pride type setting care for each other. A mother cat will bring food to her young while at the same time establishing them into the pride. When a cat brings food items to you, it is saying two things; you are excepted into the pride and you are being fed because you lack hunting skills.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Bella! Welcome to the Pretend Chat. 
If I remember correctly, you're rather a young tortoise owner. Either 11 or 13, I think. Give me a few hours and it'll come back to me. 

So Ken. You're accepted. And the cats think you're lazy. Haha. Cats are pretty smart, huh?


----------



## mike taylor

Good one Tiff! Ken are you going to take that? Ha ha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The cats just know I can't hunt rodents. They only like me in the pride due to my opposable thumb which I use to open canned cat food. It's a win-win for all of us. I get fresh meat, they get processed meat.


----------



## Elohi

littlestella said:


> Sorry Elohi, why a bad day so far? Feeling ok?
> 
> Trying to wake my hubby, he's going surfing for the first time in his life today... that should be funny. Wish I could go watch.



My son came home from his dad's and hadn't done the two worksheets he was required to do for homework, despite my specific instructions. He's been really behind in his English class and he and I have been working hard, or at least I have been working hard...to get him caught up and passing. I've sat with him and helped him through every step, organized his work, and diced it out into chunks that made him feel less overwhelmed. He is currently failing and these last few assignments are imperative to him passing or failing and it's ALL due tomorrow. His teacher has been working with him and I and has been very tolerant and lenient about getting all his late work in. He does have an IEP which allows more time for work, but she is giving him even more. And his advisory teacher pulled him for 2 hrs yesterday to work on the stuff he has to get in. He has really upset me with his flippant and irresponsible behavior over this and his excuses are getting old. 
Anyways I was almost in tears as I sent him off to school. I was so angry I wanted to jerk a knot on his head. The worksheets were maybe 10 minutes worth of work. He's making excuses, lying to cover his poor decisions, and can't seem to grasp why I'm upset. He is severely grounded. He wants to act like he's mistreated by having to do homework...well now he will being doing a lot of chores for the next month or so and will have to earn his iPhone, iPad, computer, and video games back. I'm over this "woe is me, I'm so mistreated, I don't get to do anything I want, life is so hard CRAP." The kid lives on easy street!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

This helped my mood. Very cute stuff. 
http://diply.com/trendyjoe/15-most-unusual-animal-friendships-that-will-melt/39012


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Annnnnd I just burst into tears because a teacher friend reminded me that him lying is developmentaly age appropriate and that it's just life lesson time. Let the cards fall where they may as a result of his choices. 
Ok. But he is still grounded!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

yillt said:


> This morning I was on my way downstairs when I found a mouse lying dead on the carpet. It's head was half ripped off and it's intestines and gut were dangling out of a hole in its neck. My mum is terrified of mice so I had to throw it in the outside bin. We have a mouse nest in our house somewhere or in our garden as every other day now my cat comes in with a half alive /or dead mouse dangling out of his mouth. Sorry if I have put you off your lunch.



Atleast your cat kills the mouse. Mine all just play with the mouse without usually killing it.


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> Sorry Elohi, why a bad day so far? Feeling ok?
> 
> Trying to wake my hubby, he's going surfing for the first time in his life today... that should be funny. Wish I could go watch.



I hope he enjoys that.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've been so freakin hungry lately. I must be getting ready for a growth spurt. Like right now, I must eat!!!



Yeah, but at your age the growth would not be in the direction you want it.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Now the cats have no opportunity to eat the critters they catch. Ava will spot the cat hunting out in the pasture and as soon as the cat pounces, Ava runs down, puts her face in the cats face causing the cat to drop the critter. At that, Ava grabs the rodent and just sort of throws her head back swallowing it before you can say “drop it"!



Poor cats doing all the work and not getting the reward.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes, Ava is my dog.
> The best explanation I've found as to why cats bring dead animals to their owners is this;
> Cats that live in a pride type setting care for each other. A mother cat will bring food to her young while at the same time establishing them into the pride. When a cat brings food items to you, it is saying two things; you are excepted into the pride and you are being fed because you lack hunting skills.



I go along with that reasoning.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Annnnnd I just burst into tears because a teacher friend reminded me that him lying is developmentaly age appropriate and that it's just life lesson time. Let the cards fall where they may as a result of his choices.
> Ok. But he is still grounded!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



As a mother though, it is hard to sit back and watch them fall down. You want to run and catch them. Being a parent is hard. *hugs*


----------



## Jacqui

Ugh another hot day here today. Doing even the simple chores had me wiping sweat out of my eyes. Mowing with the push mower has made me think I am trying out for a wet t-shirt contest. How long til winter?


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! Slept for 10 hours last night. 

And I hear you Elohi!!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! Slept for 10 hours last night.
> 
> And I hear you Elohi!!



Good morning! Nice to be back in your own bed, huh.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bouaboua, I posted an article from the mercury news out of San Jose for you.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Elohi said:


> My son came home from his dad's and hadn't done the two worksheets he was required to do for homework, despite my specific instructions. He's been really behind in his English class and he and I have been working hard, or at least I have been working hard...to get him caught up and passing. I've sat with him and helped him through every step, organized his work, and diced it out into chunks that made him feel less overwhelmed. He is currently failing and these last few assignments are imperative to him passing or failing and it's ALL due tomorrow. His teacher has been working with him and I and has been very tolerant and lenient about getting all his late work in. He does have an IEP which allows more time for work, but she is giving him even more. And his advisory teacher pulled him for 2 hrs yesterday to work on the stuff he has to get in. He has really upset me with his flippant and irresponsible behavior over this and his excuses are getting old.
> Anyways I was almost in tears as I sent him off to school. I was so angry I wanted to jerk a knot on his head. The worksheets were maybe 10 minutes worth of work. He's making excuses, lying to cover his poor decisions, and can't seem to grasp why I'm upset. He is severely grounded. He wants to act like he's mistreated by having to do homework...well now he will being doing a lot of chores for the next month or so and will have to earn his iPhone, iPad, computer, and video games back. I'm over this "woe is me, I'm so mistreated, I don't get to do anything I want, life is so hard CRAP." The kid lives on easy street!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I am in the same boat as you, almost to a tee. My son went from a B in math to an F, Ive been pushing and pushing him and now its up to an A. However his other classes are all C, D, & F's. He lies to me about what homework he has and what he has done and as of Tuesday has lost the use of all things with a screen! Don't lie to your mothers kids, we always find out the truth!


----------



## LolaMyLove

AGGGGHHHHH I just committed a sin! I burned the bacon...NOOOOOOO


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Bouaboua, I posted an article from the mercury news out of San Jose for you.


Where???
Let me see if I can find it.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

littlestella said:


> AGGGGHHHHH I just committed a sin! I burned the bacon...NOOOOOOO


 “I'm sorry littlestella, the tribe has spoken. Please bring me your torch."


----------



## LolaMyLove

so sad... it was fun while it lasted. 
to the bacon gods...Im sorry.


----------



## bouaboua

Found it..........

Thank you Sir!! Is that a Russian? Pretty big one in the photo. Only the girl with a smile on, Other three guys are not really like the idea of digging into garbage dump, looking for tortoise.


----------



## StarSapphire22

My kitties don't bring me dead things because I don't let them outside. Problem solved! 

Morning guys. I'm going to attempt going to work today. Wish me luck!


----------



## Elohi

Thought this was cool for my son to build since he is hugely into fans and building things. 

Might come in handy if the ac ever goes out! Not very attractive but gets the job done. 

http://www.thegoodsurvivalist.com/h...-this-is-totally-awesome-and-so-easy-to-make/


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## želva

Oh i wish my cat would stop killing small lizards and snakes. But she kills everything she find. 
I think pasture that border to our backyard is ravaged of wildlife. Even grasshoppers are rare.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monica,
Here's a fun one for you. My mother had slipped into a diabetic coma for a spell, so most of us kids flew down to be with her. I was there for about 10 days or so when Karen calls me and asks very pleadingly when was I coming home. When I asked her what was up, she told me Wes, our Boy, had a magnet on the family room carpet and had cut the end off an extension cord and was proceeding to touch the striped ends to each end of the magnet! When she asked him what he was doing, he calmly replied, “I'm trying to make an electromagnet. Ken would understand..." So I ended up talking with him and explaining what was and wasn't going to happen with his little experiment and for him to hold off doing any others till I got home. Poor Karen. That alone likely took 10 years from her.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got this movie on right now titled, “The Impossible" it's about a family and what they endure during and in the aftermath of the 2004 tsunami that devastated Thailand. It's a very powerful piece that seems to put life in perspective. I don't know that I can watch it in one sitting…I'm a puss.


----------



## Elohi

My ex is now pushing me to withdrawal our son and wants me to homeschool him. I've already made it known I will only do that if a test round during summer goes well. I'm not pulling him out and then dealing with a kid who thinks it's play time. Nooooo wayyyy. And dammit, some day I'd like to go back to work! Debt would shrink a lot faster if I was working. -sigh-


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> My kitties don't bring me dead things because I don't let them outside. Problem solved!
> 
> Morning guys. I'm going to attempt going to work today. Wish me luck!



It's the house cats here that are more likely to bring me something. I have an old old house and come the first sign of winter, the mice think they can move in. The cats do not allow that.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Morning guys. I'm going to attempt going to work today. Wish me luck!



Fingers crossed that you can make it through the entire day.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> My ex is now pushing me to withdrawal our son and wants me to homeschool him. I've already made it known I will only do that if a test round during summer goes well. I'm not pulling him out and then dealing with a kid who thinks it's play time. Nooooo wayyyy. And dammit, some day I'd like to go back to work! Debt would shrink a lot faster if I was working. -sigh-
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Ask your ex if he is going to pay you a teacher's salary for doing a teacher's job (in addition to anything else he may already pay)


----------



## Jacqui

On the other side of the hill from where I am sitting typing this, I can hear a bulldozer knocking down trees. I would so like to go and get into his face and ask the idiot why can't he wait until winter when birds (and other critters) are not nesting in those trees. Geesh.


----------



## bouaboua

New development? Or just general cleaning? Using bulldozer??


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Ask your ex if he is going to pay you a teacher's salary for doing a teacher's job (in addition to anything else he may already pay)



Ha! Yeah right. We have 50/50 custody so he doesn't even pay child support of any kind. But I did tell him that if I take this on, he will have to pay for curriculum, supplies, books, field trips, and learning tools. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I just posted pictures of the babies. Man they look good in the sunshine. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Ha! Yeah right. We have 50/50 custody so he doesn't even pay child support of any kind. But I did tell him that if I take this on, he will have to pay for curriculum, supplies, books, field trips, and learning tools.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


One “field trip" could involve visiting TFO friends!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> One “field trip" could involve visiting TFO friends!


 
I told Taylor that if we honeymoon in FL like he wants, I want to visit Greg and his Aldabras. Lol. Not that we have money to go anymore, but hey, I can dream!


----------



## LoutheRussian

If I had more money and more space I would buy all the torts at Petco


his poor shell 

skinny little legs 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

I woke up in time to come get my daughter. Man, I passed out cold for about 2 hours. And of course had more bad dreams (it's been a lot recently)....


----------



## T33's Torts

I thought after some time my throat wouldn't be as horribly sore... Ha..ha.....yeah. Nope. This is horrible! I can't remember the last time I had this bad a sore throat.


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> I woke up in time to come get my daughter. Man, I passed out cold for about 2 hours. And of course had more bad dreams (it's been a lot recently)....



Haha...I thought I'm the one with jet-leg.


----------



## Ashes

bouaboua said:


> Haha...I thought I'm the one with jet-leg.


Haha I'm jet legged for you. I was out like a light!


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> Haha I'm jet legged for you. I was out like a light!


Two hour afternoon nap are well needed....I do that sometime too. without jet-leg as a excuse.


----------



## Ashes

Oh it was needed for sure!! I just hate that I seem to have bad dreams more often than not now, though.


----------



## T33's Torts

I've deteriorated.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> I've deteriorated.


That's what happens when you stop talking to friends.  jk.


----------



## T33's Torts

Karma's a *****.  I know that.

I get super cold, then hot, then cold. I was freezing cold an hour ago. Now, I feel like taking my top off and sleeping in front of the AC vent. 
-sigh-


----------



## mike taylor

That has nothing to do with karma . It has everything to do with pms .


----------



## bouaboua

Let's wait for the comment from Mike........


----------



## bouaboua

Mike beat me to the punch.....See....


----------



## T33's Torts

Heyyyyyyy....... 

You're probably right, I won't agrue. 
I'm too sick to think of a smart*** reply.


----------



## T33's Torts

I've been so out of it today, I haven't notced how terrible my makeup looks. That and how tired i am makes for a rather unsightly Tiff. 

Like, I look sick. Not pleasant.


----------



## bouaboua

Lure is in the water......Let see who will take the hook.


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't like fishing. 
I was super traumatized when I was little, because I caught a fish, then tried to let it go, but it died.  I'm pretty sure I cried. So yeah. No thanks.


----------



## bouaboua

You are too smart Tiff...

You know I'm not referred to fishing....


----------



## Ashes

bouaboua said:


> Lure is in the water......Let see who will take the hook.


Lol!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Sure I do.. 

I'm tired. I made dinner but I'm not hungry.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Speaking of stars, are any of you good at seeing the various things in the stars? I can see the big and little dipper, but can never see all the other things up there.


I read this as diaper.. I need more sleep


----------



## Kerryann

želva said:


> Oh i wish my cat would stop killing small lizards and snakes. But she kills everything she find.
> I think pasture that border to our backyard is ravaged of wildlife. Even grasshoppers are rare.


Oh you reminded me that I was kayaking last weekend and I saw three swimming snakes. I saw one almost get ran over by a canoe and then dive under water. Mike was trying to tell me that not every water snake is a water moccasin but I am not sure he is in his right mind. 
My dogs don't kill anything. I freaked out one morning because I thought my dog Ozzie had a frog in his mouth but it turned out to be a tulip he was chowing down.


----------



## Telid

Kerryann said:


> Mike was trying to tell me that not every water snake is a water moccasin but I am not sure he is in his right mind.



True, but by assuming that they are you will certainly minimize your risk of getting bitten.


----------



## Telid

tffnytorts said:


> I've been so out of it today, I haven't notced how terrible my makeup looks. That and how tired i am makes for a rather unsightly Tiff.
> 
> Like, I look sick. Not pleasant.


Well, sticking out your tongue certainly isn't helping


----------



## Kerryann

Ohhh I love the character Castiel played by Misha Collins on Supernatural... wooo he's soooo handsome.. Apparently though I cant name our future baby Misha since it's a form of Michael....


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> Well, sticking out your tongue certainly isn't helping


Yeah yeah. :rollingeyes:


----------



## Telid

Kerryann said:


> Ohhh I love the character Castiel played by Misha Collins on Supernatural... wooo he's soooo handsome.. Apparently though I cant name our future baby Misha since it's a form of Michael....



Carry on my wayward so-oha-oan...


----------



## LoutheRussian

Lou got a fancy new digital thermometer with a probe today while I was visiting the poor torts at petco


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Cool! I keep meaning to order one... I haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Kerryann

Telid said:


> Carry on my wayward so-oha-oan...


I love it


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> Lou got a fancy new digital thermometer with a probe today while I was visiting the poor torts at petco
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Betty ripped the rings off her humidity gauge and her thermometer. She's not allowed to have anything digital.


----------



## bouaboua

You are alright. You are not mean. You just expressed differently.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> That has nothing to do with karma . It has everything to do with pms .


Mike, I don't want to know what PM's you're referring to.


----------



## mike taylor

You know Ken . I see you over there covering your eyes . But you know . Ha ha


----------



## T33's Torts

Darn! Mike ya beat me to it.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> You are alright. You are not mean. You just expressed differently.


Hmm.. That was random. 
I'm sure Kerry's tortoise isn't mean.


----------



## T33's Torts

I sound like a frog.


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Yvonne can you help me i just tried to start a new topic but it didn't post what do i do??.


----------



## Telid

tffnytorts said:


> I sound like a frog.


Are you one?


----------



## T33's Torts

Sheldon the russian tortoise said:


> Yvonne can you help me i just tried to start a new topic but it didn't post what do i do??.


I'm not Yvonne, but what is happening is that new threads/posts (a member's first five) have to be reviewed, to make sure they aren't spam and so on. 
At least, I think this is what's happening.


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> Are you one?


Maybe..


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Whups  ok i understand now ... Thanks lots


----------



## bouaboua

What kind??


----------



## bouaboua

Not a bullfrog I hope!


----------



## T33's Torts

A (poisonous) dart frog.


----------



## bouaboua

Cute to death. Right?


----------



## T33's Torts

More like bright and dangerous.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany, although correct, in this case you are wrong. Sheldon the russian has been a member since July of last year and has better than 90 posts currently. 
Sheldon, where was it you were trying to post?


----------



## mike taylor

As much food as you post im thing a pack man frog . Haha or should I say a pack girl frog?


----------



## bouaboua

Sheldon the Russian don't like Mazuri....


----------



## mike taylor

mike taylor said:


> As much food as you post. Im thinking a pack man frog . Haha or should I say a pack girl frog?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As to Sheldon's question, I see now, Josh is on it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We got that Mike.


----------



## bouaboua

This is Tiff??


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany, although correct, in this case you are wrong. Sheldon the russian has been a member since July of last year and has better than 90 posts currently.
> Sheldon, where was it you were trying to post?


I stand corrected.


----------



## T33's Torts

Maybe so, Mike. Maybe a Sick-O-Frog today. I feel as gross as that frog looks! 
I'm all stuffy and scratchy. Not cool.


----------



## bouaboua

You need to eat something and go to bed. Where is blondie? He will make fell better? Call him then...


----------



## T33's Torts

Its early, but I need to be better by Saturday, so, goodnight everyone!


----------



## T33's Torts

What I really need is some medication. I've been holding off because a) it makes me sleepy and b) it tastes HORRIBLE. 

Speaking of, I might stay up, I kind of want to watch We Bought a Zoo again, and I hate watching movies alone.


----------



## jaizei

tffnytorts said:


> I'm not Yvonne, but what is happening is that new threads/posts (a member's first five) have to be reviewed, to make sure they aren't spam and so on.
> At least, I think this is what's happening.




Since the upgrade the first five posts are not moderated. Only posts that trigger the spam filter are flagged for review.


----------



## Elohi

Hey everyone. Finally getting a minute. Trying to get my sons grades up. What a nightmare. He pulled English up, but is now failing math and social studies. He is confident that turning in a big assignment he did tonight will get him passing but social studies is kind of up in the air. He made corrections to several assignments and complete a packet on France but still has two pretty complicated assignments left. I'm hoping his sped advisory can help him through the last parts. We are wore out. So much for letting him deal with this on his own. :0/
But he did work hard, I just wish he worked that hard all the time. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Just put little bitty to bed and am laying in a pile of clean laundry on the couch. The room I'm in is an absolute toddler disaster but I'm too tired to do anything about it. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

tffnytorts said:


> A (poisonous) dart frog.


 
This was the frog I picked for you too! Weird.


----------



## T33's Torts

I had curry for dinner. I didn't eat a lot, but I feel "full". Very uncomfortable to sleep like this. Hopefully the so-called grape stuff will make me super sleepy.


----------



## bouaboua

I'm out too. 

Goon night everyone and sweet dream, Specially to Ashes.


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> I'm out too.
> 
> Goon night everyone and sweet dream, Specially to Ashes.



Goodnight. I'm out too. Just too pooperschnauckered. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

sup


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> sup


Hey brat.


----------



## dmmj




----------



## yillt

T33's Torts said:


> Hi Bella! Welcome to the Pretend Chat.
> If I remember correctly, you're rather a young tortoise owner. Either 11 or 13, I think. Give me a few hours and it'll come back to me.
> 
> So Ken. You're accepted. And the cats think you're lazy. Haha. Cats are pretty smart, huh?


Hi. Yes, I am 11.


----------



## yillt

Hi. I am so sorry about all those posts. It said they weren't posting so I did it over and over. I am trying to delete them but it isn't working. Sorry!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoutheRussian

You are forgiven. Everyone in the pretend chat is very nice and easygoing. Shoot if they put up with me all the time I know they will forgive your double post lol.


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Lou's rear right leg seems to be swollen. He's walking on it just fine and it doesn't seem to be hurting him when I touch it or apply pressure to it.


Luke&Lou


----------



## jaizei

yillt said:


> Hi. I am so sorry about all those posts. It said they weren't posting so I did it over and over. I am trying to delete them but it isn't working. Sorry!!!!!!!!!!



Dont worry about it. Its been a common occurence lately. Ive deleted dozens of double or quadrupal posts in the last day or so.


----------



## yillt

jaizei said:


> Dont worry about it. Its been a common occurence lately. Ive deleted dozens of double or quadrupal posts in the last day or so.


Oh phew.  :3


----------



## LoutheRussian

Almost four in the morning and I still can't sleep. I wish I could empty my mind instead of laying here thinking about things all night 


Luke&Lou


----------



## yillt

LoutheRussian said:


> Almost four in the morning and I still can't sleep. I wish I could empty my mind instead of laying here thinking about things all night
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Think of your tortoise sprinting round a corn field. (Corn field is random you could use a grass field). That helps me. Luckily here it is 11:50am so I can actually watch my tortoises Instead of lying there dreaming of them.


----------



## LoutheRussian

yillt said:


> Think of your tortoise sprinting round a corn field. (Corn field is random you could use a grass field). That helps me. Luckily here it is 11:50am so I can actually watch my tortoises Instead of lying there dreaming of them.


I'll try that however I think I've just got to much on my mind. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> Hmm.. That was random.
> I'm sure Kerry's tortoise isn't mean.


Betty isn't known for being nice. She ran across the yard twice to attack my lab. I also had to take a tortoise statute out of her enclosure because she regularly abused it.


----------



## Kerryann

I seriously am having a hard time motivating today. Don't get me wrong I've been working since 6:30 but getting in that shower. .. Hasn't sounded great yet. Ugh so many client meetings today and I have to be on point.


----------



## bouaboua

I can't sleep too, It is jet-leg. Made myself a cup of coffee and check out what everyone up to. I mean UP TO. No one should up at this time maybe except for AZtortMom. 

Good Morning!!!!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> I seriously am having a hard time motivating today. Don't get me wrong I've been working since 6:30 but getting in that shower. .. Hasn't sounded great yet. Ugh so many client meetings today and I have to be on point.


May a fresh cup of coffee and a nice breakfast will energizing you. 

May you meet all your client's every needs today.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua...In my recovery, I am having a very hard time sleeping. It pisses off the birds even tho they are covered up, but it makes for a very clean house. I've been up since 1 am and have changed the living room and my bedroom around...


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> bouaboua...In my recovery, I am having a very hard time sleeping. It pisses off the birds even tho they are covered up, but it makes for a very clean house. I've been up since 1 am and have changed the living room and my bedroom around...


I need some help here. I will tear out my sun-room and built a new one starting next Monday. Then I will move all my tortoise table into the new Sun-room when it completed, may be in three weeks.

So I am expect a lots of mess and dust for the month of June. Come-on down. I surly can use some help. Hahahahahahaha!!!!!

No! My Good Lady Maggie. You have a good rest and I will tell Bob to behave too. Bob may just clean his own shed.


----------



## T33's Torts

New user, same me.   

Good morning guys.
I'm having a really bad start to the day. I moved the humidifier to my room, and now I can't take a deep breath without it feeling like an ice pick in my lung. That and I think I lost ny voice, although I haven't tried to talk yet. I will so, I just have to finish some water first.


----------



## bouaboua

How about a Doctor visit? Did you have any fever? stuffy nose? difficult breathing is no fun and not a good sign. Go see a Doctor if I would you Tiff!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats the thing - No fever.
Stuffy nose yes, but that could just be seasonal allergies. 
If it keeps up for a solid week, I'll go see a doctor.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> I need some help here. I will tear out my sun-room and built a new one starting next Monday. Then I will move all my tortoise table into the new Sun-room when it completed, may be in three weeks.
> 
> So I am expect a lots of mess and dust for the month of June. Come-on down. I surly can use some help. Hahahahahahaha!!!!!
> 
> No! My Good Lady Maggie. You have a good rest and I will tell Bob to behave too. Bob may just clean his own shed.



I would be very glad to help you, Thank God I am too far away.......I used to deliver Sorrento Cheese out of SJ, off King I think it was....maybe not.


----------



## Jacqui

I know allergies seem bad this year. I have one to something outside, but my major symptom is coughing. It got so bad I couldn't take, so my neighbor made me take some Benadryl. I was amazed at how open everything felt after that first pill. Problem for me is when taking the meds, it makes me sleepy.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I can't sleep too, It is jet-leg. Made myself a cup of coffee and check out what everyone up to. I mean UP TO. No one should up at this time maybe except for AZtortMom.
> 
> Good Morning!!!!!!!



Sounds like a lot of us were awake early today.  How long does your jet lag last?


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Lou's rear right leg seems to be swollen. He's walking on it just fine and it doesn't seem to be hurting him when I touch it or apply pressure to it.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Just keep a close eye on it. Everything else is normal with him?


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Thats the thing - No fever.
> Stuffy nose yes, but that could just be seasonal allergies.
> If it keeps up for a solid week, I'll go see a doctor.


I thought only man don't like to see a Doctor.


----------



## Jacqui

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> sup



Sandy, how are those three puppies shaping up?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I thought only man don't like to see a Doctor.



I am allergic to them, so I avoid them at all costs.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like a lot of us were awake early today.  How long does your jet lag last?


Three to four days.....some time can lingering to a week.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Hey everyone. Finally getting a minute. Trying to get my sons grades up. What a nightmare. He pulled English up, but is now failing math and social studies. He is confident that turning in a big assignment he did tonight will get him passing but social studies is kind of up in the air. He made corrections to several assignments and complete a packet on France but still has two pretty complicated assignments left. I'm hoping his sped advisory can help him through the last parts. We are wore out. So much for letting him deal with this on his own. :0/
> But he did work hard, I just wish he worked that hard all the time.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Sounds atleast at the last minute he decided to apply himself, that's good.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Three to four days.....some time can lingering to a week.



Wow, I never realized it would be so long.


----------



## bouaboua

I had some over the counter Antihistamine from Kaiser worked well on my allergy. None drowsiness kind.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Sounds atleast at the last minute he decided to apply himself, that's good.



Ohai. The coffee zombie has risen. Grumpily. Slowly. With lots of resistance and hesitation. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I've been up for two hours and I'm still tired and foggy. I swear I live in the wrong time zone. I think I want to move to New Zealand. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I wonder if they allow tortoises in New Zealand 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LolaMyLove

Good Morning, yay its Friday!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Coffee Zombie! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

TGIF right??


----------



## Jacqui

Just saw a story that schools are changing the clothing students wear for their yearbook pictures. Bare shoulders have to be covered up???? Geesh what a stupid thing and I believe very wrong.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I wonder if they allow tortoises in New Zealand
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



 I don't know. I can't recall a member from there.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> TGIF right??



I always wondered why folks were so thankful for Fridays. Seemed to me I worked harder on Saturday then any other day of the week.


----------



## bouaboua

I saw it on the news last night too. They only selectively to pick few picture to alter. And did it in such terrible way/job.


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> Good Morning, yay its Friday!



I wish it were Monday.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I saw it on the news last night too. They only selectively to pick few picture to alter. And did it in such terrible way/job.



They also said this is common practice in the yearbook industry now.


----------



## bouaboua

I love/hate Friday. If I have some project that I need my team to work with me then I hate Friday because weekend are coming, I may not able to get help to complete the thing I like to finish. 

If I have no need for such assistant, I'm happy it is Friday. I always like Monday because I may able to make progress on many things.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> They also said this is common practice in the yearbook industry now.


Alter the photo on the yearbook will not change people's behavior or how they (mostly girl) want to dress. I don't really can tell some of the original are really that "bad".


----------



## LolaMyLove

Jacqui said:


> I always wondered why folks were so thankful for Fridays. Seemed to me I worked harder on Saturday then any other day of the week.



To me it means 2 days of no school for the kids, which means 2 days I don't have an alarm clock set and the only 2 days of the week during school that we can go do anything fun. When you run your own business from home (with your spouse) the weekends are special and should be fun. Today when the kids get home, we're gone. Pulled the camping trailer out last night to air out from the winter. I will clean and pack today, pick the kids up and be gone for 2 days.  TGIF


----------



## T33's Torts

So, I have a low grade fever (99.7) but I have to show up today. Its the _last _day of classes. For this summer, at least.  I'll probably be home early, then sleep until bedtime, eat, take medicine then sleep until morning. Should work....


----------



## mike taylor

Call me old school but some of the clothes kids where these days are next to nothing . You see guys walking down the road with their butts hanging out trying to hold their pants up . Girls running around with their butts hanging out the bottom of shorts . Some girls try to fit in clothes that are five times to small looks like a box of biscuits exploded .


----------



## LolaMyLove

[QUOTE="So girls try to fit in clothes that are five times to small looks like a box of biscuits exploded .[/QUOTE]

and I now have coffee on my screen from spraying it out laughing.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I know allergies seem bad this year. I have one to something outside, but my major symptom is coughing. It got so bad I couldn't take, so my neighbor made me take some Benadryl. I was amazed at how open everything felt after that first pill. Problem for me is when taking the meds, it makes me sleepy.



I thought I was gonna be smart this year and take allergy pills as soon as they started. I managed to lose my voice for a month.


----------



## bouaboua

I agree with you Mike for some of the people on the street. Those yearbook picture are some what decent.


----------



## T33's Torts

I do's not feel good.


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> I do's not feel good.



 sorry


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> To me it means 2 days of no school for the kids, which means 2 days I don't have an alarm clock set and the only 2 days of the week during school that we can go do anything fun. When you run your own business from home (with your spouse) the weekends are special and should be fun. Today when the kids get home, we're gone. Pulled the camping trailer out last night to air out from the winter. I will clean and pack today, pick the kids up and be gone for 2 days.  TGIF



To me, the weekends were when everybody could be there to do work.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Call me old school but some of the clothes kids where these days are next to nothing . You see guys walking down the road with their butts hanging out trying to hold their pants up . Girls running around with their butts hanging out the bottom of shorts . Some girls try to fit in clothes that are five times to small looks like a box of biscuits exploded .



I totally agree, but the one picture I saw was not that revealing of a neckline, but she had her shoulders bare.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I agree with you Mike for some of the people on the street. Those yearbook picture are some what decent.



Much worse on the streets, then the picture I saw.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I thought I was gonna be smart this year and take allergy pills as soon as they started. I managed to lose my voice for a month.



What are you allergic to or do you know?


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> [QUOTE="So girls try to fit in clothes that are five times to small looks like a box of biscuits exploded .



and I now have coffee on my screen from spraying it out laughing.[/QUOTE]

*hands over a towel to wipe up the mess*


----------



## mike taylor

Hey teacher leave them kids alone.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

mornin' folks.
How has everyone been?


----------



## Blakem

Look what showed up in my tortoise pen



I believe it's a blue jay. I hope I can find the nest. I haven't seen ANY nests around and the trees by my grandmas house are huge. 


———-------------------------

Here's some great plant identification websites I use. 

http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist

http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Jacqui said:


> Sandy, how are those three puppies shaping up?


They are looking great! I kept one from each litter. Was going to find show homes for both, but I'm going to hang onto them a bit longer. They are learning to be great house dogs, listen well, and we've gotten into our "routine". My boyfriend is stuck in Africa until end of August, so I could use the company and distraction anyway.


----------



## Jacqui

Blake m said:


> Look what showed up in my tortoise pen
> View attachment 82049
> 
> 
> I believe it's a blue jay. I hope I can find the nest. I haven't seen ANY nests around and the trees by my grandmas house are huge.
> 
> 
> ———-------------------------
> 
> Here's some great plant identification websites I use.
> 
> http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist
> 
> http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm
> 
> http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp



Lucky the tortoise didn't have him for breakfast.


----------



## Blakem

Yeah, does anyone have an idea of what I can do to help?


———-------------------------

Here's some great plant identification websites I use. 

http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist

http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

mike taylor said:


> Hey teacher leave them kids alone.


great, now I'm going to be humming Pink Floyd all day. haha


----------



## StarSapphire22

My mom sent me a bit of the seed paper for our favors so I am testing it out! There's some pebbles at the bottom and just regular old potting mix. Hope it works!


----------



## Yvonne G

He doesn't look big enough yet to fly. Must've been practicing wing flapping and fell out of the nest. Mama and Papa will still find him and feed him, if only you can keep the cats away from him.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I got a sample of our wedding invites too. Here's a proof.


----------



## Elohi

I can't help but feel lucky to be this dudes keeper. 
Maybe I'm biased but I think he is stunning. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Littlefoot got to have his first adventure in grass...man did he have a blast! My MIL (whose yard it was) has this tree though that is shedding pink petals like crazy right now and he tried to eat them...not sure if it's safe. :/


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

BEAUTIFUL! Def not baised...he's gorgeous


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> I got a sample of our wedding invites too. Here's a proof.


Looks really nice, The style and format. I like it.

Congrats again!!


----------



## Jacqui

Blake m said:


> Yeah, does anyone have an idea of what I can do to help?
> 
> 
> ———-------------------------
> 
> Here's some great plant identification websites I use.
> 
> http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist
> 
> http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm
> 
> http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp



Leave him alone, so his parents can find him and care for him. Try to keep all other critters away from him.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I got a sample of our wedding invites too. Here's a proof.



Those are neat!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I can't help but feel lucky to be this dudes keeper.
> Maybe I'm biased but I think he is stunning.
> View attachment 82076
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



He is pretty.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> My mom sent me a bit of the seed paper for our favors so I am testing it out! There's some pebbles at the bottom and just regular old potting mix. Hope it works!



What kind(s) of seed?


----------



## Blakem

Even though he's in the tortoise area, in a potted plant? 


———-------------------------

Here's some great plant identification websites I use. 

http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist

http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> Looks really nice, The style and format. I like it.
> 
> Congrats again!!


 


Jacqui said:


> Those are neat!


 
Thanks! The RSVP is perforated and can be mailed like a post card. It all folds up like an envelope. 



Jacqui said:


> What kind(s) of seed?


 
Here's a link for you...

http://www.botanicalpaperworks.com/how_plantable_paper_works


----------



## T33's Torts

I have a fever now. 
Tylenol masks the general pain, but I'm congested and can't inhale deeply. I have to be better tomorrow! A handful of friends and I are supposed to go to Knott's in the morning, then stay late. Not cool, not something i want to miss either.


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> I have a fever now.
> Tylenol masks the general pain, but I'm congested and can't inhale deeply. I have to be better tomorrow! A handful of friends and I are supposed to go to Knott's in the morning, then stay late. Not cool, not something i want to miss either.



The obvious answer is to go out, then lick all of your friends multiple times. If they get sick too, you won't be missing anything!


Elohi said:


> I can't help but feel lucky to be this dudes keeper.
> Maybe I'm biased but I think he is stunning.
> View attachment 82076
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


That is a pretty little tort.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good idea, except I don't want to even think about leaving the couch. Haha.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> Just keep a close eye on it. Everything else is normal with him?


At least someone replied to this thank you thank you. Yes everything else is perfectly normal with him. Well as normal as Lou ever gets lol he's a bit of a dork like me. I just don't know what he did to cause the swelling. He's still eating and sleeping and walks on it just fine


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Sorry Luke.  I totally missed your original post. 

One of mine gets swelling occasionally. Usually from getting scratched on something.


----------



## mike taylor

It's Friday woho! Been working like a dog now I'm going to sleep like a log .


----------



## LoutheRussian

I just got hired at the restaurant next door to me. I'll be cooking and serving. I start tomorrow at 10. Best part is I won't be late and I never have to use gas getting to and from 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

This is the beginning of my summer! Yay! Are you at least planning to be a productive log??  

Cool, Luke! I hate the idea of driving anywhere.


----------



## Telid

mike taylor said:


> It's Friday woho! Been working like a dog now I'm going to sleep like a log .


And eat like a hog!



T33's Torts said:


> This is the beginning of my summer! Yay! Are you at least planning to be a productive log??
> 
> Cool, Luke! I hate the idea of driving anywhere.


Beginning of summer? Oh, you must be a school person. I hate work -.-


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> I have a fever now.
> Tylenol masks the general pain, but I'm congested and can't inhale deeply. I have to be better tomorrow! A handful of friends and I are supposed to go to Knott's in the morning, then stay late. Not cool, not something i want to miss either.


You should take two Tylenol PM before bedtime. You will sleep well and may feel better tomorrow. Of cause if you only have little cold.


----------



## Elohi

It's Friday, and here I lie feeling like a steamy pile of ****. Lovely. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

Oh Dear! ! ! ! 

That is not good. I hope you can relax and feel better soon.


----------



## tortoisetime565

We found a turtle that was hit by a car. Is there any pain number we can give him that will let him slip away peacefully? I don't think he will make it.


----------



## tortoisetime565

What can I do for him. He is aquatic.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Also he has something yellow sticking out of a crack on his shell. Is this an intestine?


----------



## bouaboua

That is awful. I'm so sorry!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

I don't know what to do!! I sprayed him with light water. But if that's an intestine hanging out idk what to do.


----------



## Telid

tortoisetime565 said:


> I don't know what to do!! I sprayed him with light water. But if that's an intestine hanging out idk what to do.


Hard to tell without a picture. Yellow is normally fatty tissue of some kind, but that's a massive guess without seeing. I would take him to a vet, or put him out of his misery if you don't think he'll make it.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I made a post about him in the turtle, water turtle section. I added pictures there!! Please look! I've never had to help a turtle like this. I don't have money for vet. We found him on the road.


----------



## Ashes

Hey everyone. It's been a busy couple days here. 

No bad dreams last night that I remember.... Yay!


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> I made a post about him in the turtle, water turtle section. I added pictures there!! Please look! I've never had to help a turtle like this. I don't have money for vet. We found him on the road.


I wish I could help but I have no idea....


----------



## Telid

Yeah, that looks like fat to me (note: not a vet)


tortoisetime565 said:


> I made a post about him in the turtle, water turtle section. I added pictures there!! Please look! I've never had to help a turtle like this. I don't have money for vet. We found him on the road.



. While he's in very rough shape, I would say that he could pull through with some TLC. If there is a vet around you, I would take him by and see what they can do for him - they'll be able to tell you if he can be saved or not. Don't worry about the cost - emergency vets will often take in random animals for free to care for or put down as necessary.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Thank you telid. He is eating and drinking. And I just peeked on him and he is moving. I haven't seen any bleeding.... I just hope he makes it. I'll see if I can find an emergency vet.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I can't afford a vet trip though! I'm just making it with my torts now.


----------



## tortoisetime565

What should I do about the fatty deposit? Treat it like a prolapse and keep it moist?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Do you know what species?


----------



## Telid

tortoisetime565 said:


> What should I do about the fatty deposit? Treat it like a prolapse and keep it moist?



Frankly, I do not know. Ideally, you should get him to a vet ASAP. If he isn't bleeding, the greatest danger here is infection. I would definitely keep him moist.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Telid said:


> Frankly, I do not know. Ideally, you should get him to a vet ASAP. If he isn't bleeding, the greatest danger here is infection. I would definitely keep him moist.




Okay, I have wiped him with salt water on his wounds. No blood that I can see. He is very active. I am cleaning his water every couple mins and I will continue adding warm salt water to help with infection. He is drinking and nibbling on a lettuce leaf. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Hey, be proud of me....I've conditioned Oliver to stay outside for 4 hours now before banging on the glass to come in. 

Spoiled beast.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortoisetime565 said:


> Also he has something yellow sticking out of a crack on his shell. Is this an intestine?



that's usually fat. Organs are more pink/red.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> May a fresh cup of coffee and a nice breakfast will energizing you.
> 
> May you meet all your client's every needs today.


I was ambushed


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> I thought only man don't like to see a Doctor.


I love my doctor


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> I do's not feel good.


You sickies and my hubbies is sick too.


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> At least someone replied to this thank you thank you. Yes everything else is perfectly normal with him. Well as normal as Lou ever gets lol he's a bit of a dork like me. I just don't know what he did to cause the swelling. He's still eating and sleeping and walks on it just fine
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


It's good that he's getting around and eating like normal. I used to freak out every time betty stubbed her little toes when I first got her so I can appreciate a worried tort parent.


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> I was ambushed


But you survived!!!!

Good job!


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> But you survived!!!!
> 
> Good job!


They lured me in with a free lunch.. this is a true story


----------



## Ashes

So.... I thought my father was going to officiate my wedding. I was excited... I had everything planned..... And then he basically said that since we aren't having a religious ceremony, it would be "a farce at best and heretical at worst" for him to perform the ceremony without including god in it....... So he won't do it. 

I'm not trying to start a religious debate, so please don't. But.... man, it kinda stung, like.... I'm your daughter...  I get it - it's his belief... But it didn't make it any less hurtful. Anyway, now I gotta set up meetings with people I don't know to find one I like to do our wedding. *sigh* so it begins.


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> So.... I thought my father was going to officiate my wedding. I was excited... I had everything planned..... And then he basically said that since we aren't having a religious ceremony, it would be "a farce at best and heretical at worst" for him to perform the ceremony without including god in it....... So he won't do it.
> 
> I'm not trying to start a religious debate, so please don't. But.... man, it kinda stung, like.... I'm your daughter...  I get it - it's his belief... But it didn't make it any less hurtful. Anyway, now I gotta set up meetings with people I don't know to find one I like to do our wedding. *sigh* so it begins.


Sorry  that stinks


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> So.... I thought my father was going to officiate my wedding. I was excited... I had everything planned..... And then he basically said that since we aren't having a religious ceremony, it would be "a farce at best and heretical at worst" for him to perform the ceremony without including god in it....... So he won't do it.
> 
> I'm not trying to start a religious debate, so please don't. But.... man, it kinda stung, like.... I'm your daughter...  I get it - it's his belief... But it didn't make it any less hurtful. Anyway, now I gotta set up meetings with people I don't know to find one I like to do our wedding. *sigh* so it begins.


I honor your father's decision but I'm a believer also, I will definitely consider my daughter's feeling. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> So.... I thought my father was going to officiate my wedding. I was excited... I had everything planned..... And then he basically said that since we aren't having a religious ceremony, it would be "a farce at best and heretical at worst" for him to perform the ceremony without including god in it....... So he won't do it.
> 
> I'm not trying to start a religious debate, so please don't. But.... man, it kinda stung, like.... I'm your daughter...  I get it - it's his belief... But it didn't make it any less hurtful. Anyway, now I gotta set up meetings with people I don't know to find one I like to do our wedding. *sigh* so it begins.



Oh snap Ashley, I'm REALLY sorry. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

Kerryann said:


> I was ambushed


But did you die? Quote from the guy from the hangover .


----------



## dmmj

doc brown from back to the future is 75


----------



## mike taylor

How can you get married without using god in it? I have never heard of that before . But I guess if you don't beleave in god I understand . Just never really gave the other way any thought . I would be interested in hearing a ceremony without using god . Sorry your pop's will not proform your ceremony .


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> But did you die? Quote from the guy from the hangover .


No but the client admitted he ambushed me and almost fell out of his seat laughing.


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> How can you get married without using god in it? I have never heard of that befor . But I guess if you don't beleave in god I understand . Just nevet really gave the other way any thought . I would be interested in hearing a ceremony without using god . Sorry your pop's will not proform your ceremony .


To people like my father, or you I guess, god should be included. And it's not that I don't believe, but I don't know. The way he wanted to do our wedding was very, very religious (I can't explain without posting a huge example). But it's not us. Our ceremony will be about us and love. Plain and simple. If there's a sprinkle of god in it, it's fine - but it will not be our whole ceremony....


----------



## mike taylor

I understand stand . It's your day so do what makes you happy . I hope I didn't upset you .


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> How can you get married without using god in it? I have never heard of that before . But I guess if you don't beleave in god I understand . Just never really gave the other way any thought . I would be interested in hearing a ceremony without using god . Sorry your pop's will not proform your ceremony .



I was married without the mention of god. We are agnostic so it didn't make since to have a ceremony that involved a religious affiliation. A lot of people choose this type of ceremony. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I was the same way Ashley. The god sprinkle is one thing. A Christian or other religious ceremony that doesn't align with your beliefs feels REALLY awkward and can cloud one of the best days of your life. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> I understand stand . It's your day so do what makes you happy . I hope I didn't upset you .


No, you didn't upset me. Everyone has their beliefs, ya know? Not everybody will see eye to eye on everything. Torts, yes. Religion, no.


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> I was the same way Ashley. The god sprinkle is one thing. A Christian or other religious ceremony that doesn't align with your beliefs feels REALLY awkward and can cloud one of the best days of your life.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Right. He would feel like a liar performing our type of ceremony. I would feel like a liar having his type of ceremony. Vicious circle.


----------



## Elohi

We were married by a pastor so I would bet money he was saying the godly bits at the end to himself out of habit. It was just my husband and I in front of a fountain in our city. It was an amazing and beautiful day. No huge wedding but we were adorable in our color coordinated clothes. And though our tears we started laughing when the official told Kristian to hold me like we were getting prom photos. He was a super nice and funny guy. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

^^we got married on NYE. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

And I was married before. Beautiful ceremony in a rental chapel. It was really pretty but still small. Big wedding gown and all.... It was picture perfect, married with god. The marriage was an absolute disaster. 

When Kristian and I married we didn't want all the fluff. We just wanted it simple and it turned out so perfectly. 

And there's a special little surprise in that picture. My little bitty. I found out the day before our wedding that I was pg with her after trying for months after a bad loss. There is a little rainbow baby in that picture <3 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Awww how fantastic is that wedding gift?!


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> We were married by a pastor so I would bet money he was saying the godly bits at the end to himself out of habit. It was just my husband and I in front of a fountain in our city. It was an amazing and beautiful day. No huge wedding but we were adorable in our color coordinated clothes. And though our tears we started laughing when the official told Kristian to hold me like we were getting prom photos. He was a super nice and funny guy.
> View attachment 82111
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


That's a great pic


----------



## Kerryann

Mike just told me he needs brown sugar for both work and home. I told him he'd have to get that on his own. He doesn't find me funny with his sickness.


----------



## mike taylor

Me and my wife Lucrecia got married in my grandmother's backyard . We were young I was 18 she was 17 . We got married in 96 and have been together every since. It was a small wedding about 20/30 people . The cool thing is her great grandparents were there . At the time it was their 69 year anniversary . He lived to be 96 and she died 98 years old . Here is a picture of us .The baby im holding is my 18 year old son Brandon.


----------



## Kerryann

Where's Ken? I need to make fun of his 5 ft 3 pitcher belly itcher


----------



## mike taylor

Kerryann said:


> Where's Ken? I need to make fun of his 5 ft 3 pitcher belly itcher


Wtf? ?? Lmao


----------



## Elohi

Ahhhh, I think I need to go to bed so I can sleep and ignore the pounding and wooshing of my heart in my ears. It's SO annoying!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Wtf? ?? Lmao


The Detroit tigers are playing the Seattle seagulls which I figure is in Ken territory.


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Wtf? ?? Lmao


LOL I am so lost. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I don't know why that tickled me. I'm still laughing. Head is killing me so maybe I'm delirious LMAO


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

Ok Ken didn't take my bait so I I'm getting sleepy. This Seattle team has like no fans, their stadium is empty.


----------



## Elohi

He posted a powersun eBay link like 15 mins ago. @Ken
Where are you at yo'?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

Ooooooooo I'm not a big sports guy . Only if my kids are playing . I love watching my boys play foot ball and baseball . I'm the a..hole running up and down the sidelines screaming at the referees .


----------



## Kerryann

I love sports if I'm there. I can go to any game type, except golf. I don't think I could watch golf.


----------



## mike taylor

He's looking . Just don't want to comment .


----------



## Kerryann

Alright I'm out, it's sleeping time.


----------



## mike taylor

Good night sleep tight don't let the bed bugs bite


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone and good evening


----------



## mike taylor

Hello


----------



## mike taylor

I killed chat!


----------



## Elohi

Goodnight #crazytortoisepeople



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

Night night hope you fill better on the flip side .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ha. I get here as everyone crashes for bed.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah your sucky baseball team put everybody to sleep I guess.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Yeah your sucky baseball team put everybody to sleep I guess.


Mike, for me there are two, and only two, sports. Bullriding and football. I claim no team from Seattle. Just saying.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Our boy and his lady are coming up for the weekend. I'm looking forward to the trouble he and I can and will get into.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah yeah


----------



## sissyofone

Just stopping in to say Hello. Its not often I get a chance to really post anymore. Hope all is well.


----------



## mike taylor

My boy came over to barrow 500.00 bucks and I'm not talking about deer.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sissyofone said:


> Just stopping in to say Hello. Its not often I get a chance to really post anymore. Hope all is well.


All good with you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> My boy came over to barrow 500.00 bucks and I'm not talking about deer.


Wes shows up with road kill for the skulls. It's not as weird as it sounds. The size difference between an Oregon black bear skull and Alaskan black bear is wild.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi everyone. I fell asleep at 2 and just woke up (almost 9). 
I was watching TV and eating dinner, and I realized that I DIDN'T HAVE MY PHONE... 

Weird, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wes shows up with road kill for the skulls. It's not as weird as it sounds. The size difference between an Oregon black bear skull and Alaskan black bear is wild.


I left out that he collects skulls. He doesn't hunt though.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Hi everyone. I fell asleep at 2 and just woke up (almost 9).
> I was watching TV and eating dinner, and I realized that I DIDN'T HAVE MY PHONE...
> 
> Weird, right?


You are, yes!!! Ha!


----------



## T33's Torts

You know it Ken!
So, Good morning! 
I'm sick, like _sick-sick. _
Bleh. No Knott"s for me tomorrow.  On the plus side I get to drink tea all night.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

See, not too creepy, right?


----------



## T33's Torts

As long as he doesn't plan on adding _your _skull...


----------



## sissyofone

Cowboy_Ken said:


> All good with you?


Its All Good Ken. Getting Better One Day At A Time. Hubby home from hospital and feeling better. 
Hows your tortoise ranching going?


----------



## T33's Torts

I want an elephant humidifier.. You know the one where the vapor comes from its trunk? Yeah. One of those.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sissyofone said:


> Its All Good Ken. Getting Better One Day At A Time. Hubby home from hospital and feeling better.
> Hows your tortoise ranching going?


The ranching is going well. Yesterday I made some building adjustments on the heated house, but didn't reset the thermostat. I got up and the thermometer was reading 62°f. I freaked. Went down there and messed with it for an hour or so and now we're back at 85°-91°f. I'm not worried, it was just a pain, ya know?
Tiffany, when Karen was sick recently, I offered the pancake tortoise humidifier to her…oddly, she wanted no part of it. Lol. I was just trying to help…


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm cold. I've been informed that its warm in the house. Great. More meds maybe...

I set up my *non elephant* humidifier by the baby tortoise cage. It actually bumped the % up by 4!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I sound like a goose! Haha! I've evolved! 
From a frog to... a bird?? Yeah. Thats how awesome I am. 
I said something, then started laughing hysterically. Now Dylan thinks I'm insane. I probably am, so all is good.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm voting with Dylan here.


----------



## sissyofone

Hi Tiffany, I'm so sorry your sick. I wish you a speedy recovery. Hope all is well with that HUGE Tank you adopted LOL. I sent my Spunky to diamondbp, Spunky is in Tortoise Heaven already chasing girls and sucking up that Louisiana sunshine. I couldn't be happier with his new home.  But on the down side he's the only sulcata I've ever raised and I'd had him the longest, most definitely MISS HIM TERRIBLY. But I know he is better off. I'm sticking with my cherry's and reds LOL they don't eat as much and there Alot smaller LOL.

@ Ken I bet I would have had a panic attack I'm sure. I freak out if my temps fall below 79 and I have Redfoots now. Still getting use to having Reds and Cherries. Speaking of Cherries I have a new baby coming soon.  I'm stoked. I think they are adorable. Seems like I read somewhere you have lots of eggs in the incubators. What kind of babies will you be hatching?


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi! 
I haven't gotten sick all year, so I deserve it.  Tank is being his stubborn self. The little guys are soooo different personality wise, and it makes me wonder if its an age thing, or if Tank just likes messing with me. He thinks he's a little tiny tort. When I sit on the ground outside, he tries to get onto my lap. It's funny, and sometimes painful.


----------



## sissyofone

I could only imagine how having a 100lb tortoise in your lap could hurt. Dang Tiff, you don't weigh much more than that yourself do ya.  And yes I do believe sulcatas like messing with us keepers. I still have Shelby he's a rescue I got BK in October I think it was. He's very stunted but loves to ram me everytime I get near his enclosure. I think he's typical Male. Lmbo However mind you when I got him he was almost 9 yes old and only weighed 5 1/2 lbs. People make me sick. Since I got him he's been to vet 3 times and is gaining weight he weighs about 12 lbs now and has grown 2 inches in length. I'm very proud of him.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh be quiet Ken! 

He practically drugged me, which should by MY job, so yeah. Insane maybe, and sick as hell, but not stupid. Hot blonde shows up at your door, you don't say know. This is common sense. 



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm voting with Dylan here.


----------



## T33's Torts

Haha! Maria, Tank likes to run into things like chairs and pots. I have lost a lot of plants like this! Tragic, really.


----------



## mike taylor

Maybe your allergic to Blondie . You was fine before now your sick. Coincidence I think not. LOL


----------



## T33's Torts

Hahaha!!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Just saying? ????


----------



## T33's Torts

For the record, that was my dying, sick goose laughter.


----------



## mike taylor

Quack quack! (Flapping wings)


----------



## sissyofone

T33's Torts said:


> Haha! Maria, Tank likes to run into things like chairs and pots. I have lost a lot of plants like this! Tragic, really.



LOL. Yet SO MUCH FUN for Tank. 
Didn't Tank eat a whole Cactus plant. Omg that's crazy. Silly Sulcata.


----------



## T33's Torts

Tank will eat anything. Shoes, dirt.. anything.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Quack quack! (Flapping wings)


I didn't even get a hello this afternoon. Just a "Babe, you sound like a sick bird."


----------



## mike taylor

Hey he's a guy we don't do that it's man code . It's one of our rules don't act like you care . It makes you girls go nuts . An fall for our charms . Hey don't hate me I didn't make guy code . HaHa


----------



## mike taylor

Why you change your name on here???????


----------



## T33's Torts

Because I can. And I like change.


----------



## mike taylor

Ok I'm going to sleep . Hope you fell better on the flip side . Good night . Have fun with Blondie .


----------



## T33's Torts

Good night! I just woke up! Its morning time here.... Yeah. Sorta... 
10:50.. am? Not.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I stayed up super late, but finished this! (minus the ribbon) Yay! I'm proud. It turned out perfect I think...exactly what I wanted. I made one last year but it was wrong wrong wrong.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> I stayed up super late, but finished this! (minus the ribbon) Yay! I'm proud. It turned out perfect I think...exactly what I wanted. I made one last year but it was wrong wrong wrong.


Beautiful Jessica!!

Morning everyone!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning everyone. May we all have a great weekend.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> I stayed up super late, but finished this! (minus the ribbon) Yay! I'm proud. It turned out perfect I think...exactly what I wanted. I made one last year but it was wrong wrong wrong.


That is very pretty.
I'm having issues motivating again. I have to go to the vet to get Ozzie food, Petsmart for Cici food and tort calcium, whole foods for tort food, and to the bank to deposit a check.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Good night! I just woke up! Its morning time here.... Yeah. Sorta...
> 10:50.. am? Not.


Feel better today Tiff? Are you able to go to the park?


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> I stayed up super late, but finished this! (minus the ribbon) Yay! I'm proud. It turned out perfect I think...exactly what I wanted. I made one last year but it was wrong wrong wrong.


Wow!!!!!

Super, super, super nice!!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Morning, kids


----------



## bouaboua

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Morning, kids


Good morning Grandmother! 

Sorry! Or just Mom?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

haha, I'm not THAT old. ;-)

well, I guess with the rate of early teen pregnancy rising, it's ENTIRELY possible. (gross)


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning! 
My throat hurts, but I have only a low fever and I'm not dizzy. It could very well be the last of the medication, but I don't know what time I took it (I'll ask in a few minutes).


----------



## bouaboua

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> haha, I'm not THAT old. ;-)
> 
> well, I guess with the rate of early teen pregnancy rising, it's ENTIRELY possible. (gross)


Keep it slow, Keep it slow! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

So no park today? You better take easy today I will say.......


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sissyofone said:


> @ Ken Seems like I read somewhere you have lots of eggs in the incubators. What kind of babies will you be hatching?


 
Not sure that I'd say, “lots" but I do have at this time, 2 Russian and 11 sulcata eggs cookin.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I'm sorry you feel so gross.
I hate being sick.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Ken, I haz 1 RF eggie cooking.

And my latest edition RF male is chasing Carmella (my giant RF female) all over the backyard.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Sandy, how the hell are ya?


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Me and my wife Lucrecia got married in my grandmother's backyard . We were young I was 18 she was 17 . We got married in 96 and have been together every since. It was a small wedding about 20/30 people . The cool thing is her great grandparents were there . At the time it was their 69 year anniversary . He lived to be 96 and she died 98 years old . Here is a picture of us .The baby im holding is my 18 year old son Brandon.




I see you've been taking picture posting lessons from Tiff. (sideways, upside down)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I see you've been taking picture posting lessons from Tiff. (sideways, upside down)


Right?


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> So no park today? You better take easy today I will say.......


Nope. I'm going to on my spot on the couch, and do nothing. Maybe a little TV. 

You guys got it alllllll wrong! Mine are only sideways- And I learned from the best.


----------



## Telid

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> haha, I'm not THAT old. ;-)
> 
> well, I guess with the rate of early teen pregnancy rising, it's ENTIRELY possible. (gross)


Well not with that attitude!



T33's Torts said:


> Good morning!
> My throat hurts, but I have only a low fever and I'm not dizzy. It could very well be the last of the medication, but I don't know what time I took it (I'll ask in a few minutes).


Pay attention to your medication...


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah yeah... You sound like my mother. 
 I wrote down the time i took the first dose of everything, so I'd assume i took the second 8 hours prior, which would mean i'm overdue..... I think.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Yeah yeah... You sound like my mother.
> I wrote down the time i took the first dose of everything, so I'd assume i took the second 8 hours prior, which would mean i'm overdue..... I think.


You're not using long division are you? I know you kids don't know how to do paper math.


----------



## bouaboua

Give her little credit Ken. She has been sick.....


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You're not using long division are you? I know you kids don't know how to do paper math.


Yep!!! 24÷8 is 3 doses 8, 9 and 12 hours apart! I've totally got this.


----------



## T33's Torts

That's actually not long division, but whatever. Its Saturday, I'm not exactly thinking about math.


----------



## bouaboua

So did you take another dose? While arguing here is math or not!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Or I need to send Telid down.....???


----------



## Telid

bouaboua said:


> Or I need to send Telid down.....???


Oh, I'm the enforcer now? Sweet! I'll break out the chains and the 'instruments'...


----------



## bouaboua

Hahahaha.....

I think it is needed. When someone act like a children and not taking her medicine......"instruments" are needed.


----------



## Elohi

Gooood morning dear people!
Torts are outside with a massive pile of dandelions with zoomed and calcium sprinkled all over them. Garden retreated with DE to detour pests. I lifted the squash plant that the pollies attacked and I still saw pollies so I scooped up some of the soil they were in and put a heavy layer of DE under the plant. The garden looks strange with a white powder coating and a thick perimeter of DE but I am determined to produce more than just pest food.
And check out my cactus transplant. Yay!!



And apparently Beans had a growth spurt over night. He's got a new pink band that he didn't have yesterday. 



So far I feel mostly better than I did yesterday. No fever. Just some fatigue and a ever slightest touch of a headache. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Shhh! I'm trying to do the math, and you guys are disrupting me! 

I did take my medicine, so sorry Sean, but you can put away your enforcing gear.


----------



## T33's Torts

They're so pretty, Monica!


----------



## Elohi

Oh and note to self, avoid lining up the babies along a wall like surface...kind of pisses them off LOL. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> They're so pretty, Monica!



Awwww thanks Tiff! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## taza

They are really cute!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Elohi. Looks like you enjoy the day so far. Nice cactus growth.


----------



## Elohi

I laid out two pads to dry... This one sprouted roots laying in a pot I have an avocado tree growing in. I carefully pulled it out and plants it so all those fresh roots were covered and now it's growing. SO PLEASED. The smaller one I dried with it, curled up and dehydrated. I transplanted it on the same day and I don't see any progress with it. It may have been too immature for propagating. Not sure. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Shhh! I'm trying to do the math, and you guys are disrupting me!
> 
> I did take my medicine, so sorry Sean, but you can put away your enforcing gear.


Good girl!


----------



## Ashes

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> haha, I'm not THAT old. ;-)
> 
> well, I guess with the rate of early teen pregnancy rising, it's ENTIRELY possible. (gross)


I'm 29 and someone I went to school with is going to be a grandmother in a few weeks....... :/


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Good girl!


Yeah yeah.. 
 I'm hungry. Time to find food!


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> I'm 29 and someone I went to school with is going to be a grandmother in a few weeks....... :/


What! ! ! ! !


----------



## Elohi

Did she have a baby at 15 who is also having a baby at 15?? Yikes!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Everyone


----------



## JoesMum

It sounds so weird with you guys saying good morning. It's 5.40pm here and I am just starting to prepare our evening meal 
Linda


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Noel.


----------



## T33's Torts

JoesMum said:


> It sounds so weird with you guys saying good morning. It's 5.40pm here and I am just starting to prepare our evening meal
> Linda


I just warmed up some soup for breakfast!


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Everyone


It should be close to noon there right? Just got up on the Saturday morning? Or still in Hawaii time zone?


----------



## bouaboua

JoesMum said:


> It sounds so weird with you guys saying good morning. It's 5.40pm here and I am just starting to prepare our evening meal
> Linda



Good evening then!!


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> Did she have a baby at 15 who is also having a baby at 15?? Yikes!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Um, basically. I was like..... I would NOT wanna be a grandma at 29.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> It should be close to noon there right? Just got up on the Saturday morning? Or still in Hawaii time zone?


It's about 10am. Just getting moving here in Phoenix. I wish we were still in Hawaii


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> Um, basically. I was like..... I would NOT wanna be a grandma at 29.


Yap, 100% agree!!

Not 39 or even 49. Is 15 consider rape? This is sick!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Not rape. Just not technically legal.


----------



## T33's Torts

I ate soup and now my tummy is gurgling. Interesting.. 
Tank is sitting by the pine trees.... No idea what he's doing. Just sitting I guess.


----------



## JoesMum

AndI am quietly supping a pre-dinner G&T prepared by my husband whilst watching the French Open tennis on tv.


----------



## JoesMum

Actually it's more stressful than it sounds. Andy Murray is not playing well!


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> Not rape. Just not technically legal.


Depends upon where you are in the world, and the age of both participants. Different places have different laws.


----------



## Elohi

Telid said:


> Depends upon where you are in the world, and the age of both participants. Different places have different laws.


 Yep. Even different by state. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> I see you've been taking picture posting lessons from Tiff. (sideways, upside down)


I took them right side up but they posted upside down . I just don't know .


----------



## T33's Torts

Suuuurrreeee Mike... Sure.  

Its 18/18 in CA. I think.


----------



## T33's Torts

I put my pictures through either tinypic or photobucket, and they post as the longest side down.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, where the heck is Amy? I'm missing our barista here...


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> Yep. Even different by state.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, that's cool!


----------



## mike taylor

I was a Dad at 17 . I was on the wrong track and my baby boy made me want to do something better in life . So having kids young is some times a good thing I guess . But on the other hand me and my girlfriend stayed together . She is my wife and now we have three boys . The good part we are young enough to keep up with them .


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> But on the other hand


Now, you have a tortoise in the other hand.


----------



## mike taylor

Yes I do! Ha ha


----------



## Ashes

I was a mom at 20 - but I didn't care. I loved it. Now that she has a mouth I don't love it so much, but..... lol.


----------



## Ashes

And it does vary by state... However, my cousin was 12 when she lost her virginity..... :/ who at 12 years old thinks about that?!?! We actually had the guy put in prison when we found out he was 18...... Blech. The world is not right sometimes.... Now she's 18 and has a 1 year old baby girl that she can't take care of.... *sigh* I try to help but I can only do so much, ya know?...


----------



## T33's Torts

*shakes head disapproving-ly*

Anyone have any weekend plans? I plan to lay around and do very minimal.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> *shakes head disapproving-ly*
> 
> Anyone have any weekend plans? I plan to lay around and do very minimal.


You're freaking looking at em.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You're freaking looking at em.


That was fun. I _read with your enthusiasm. _
Hahahahaha... Yeah I'm insane. Its OK. Huh? Yeah.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> *shakes head disapproving-ly*
> 
> Anyone have any weekend plans? I plan to lay around and do very minimal.


I have clean out everything in my sun-room because I will have it tear down by Monday and rebuilt a new one in a week or 10 days.

Then I will move all my tortoise tables into the new sun-room. The dust make me sneezing like crazy.


----------



## Elohi

I have known people who were sleeping with 25 yr old men at 12. I'm related to such a confused person. 

I know the age varies by culture but it really bothers me when *children* are exposed prematurely to the adult world. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

Other country may have different cultures I cannot care. I mean in states. 

17 is young but Mike turn out to be fine but not every young man are like Mike. 15 is way to young to be a mother. Be a grandma at 29 just scare and not right.


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> I have clean out everything in my sun-room because I will have it tear down by Monday and rebuilt a new one in a week or 10 days.
> 
> Then I will move all my tortoise tables into the new sun-room. The dust make me sneezing like crazy.



Are you doing it yourself or hiring the job out?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Which reminds me- I haven't finished my tree sketch.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Are you doing it yourself or hiring the job out?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


You give me too much credit....Haha...

Contractor and the crow will come on Monday morning. My house will be a mess.......


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> I'm 29 and someone I went to school with is going to be a grandmother in a few weeks....... :/


Eek I'm 40 and I thought a girl my age who became a grandma was young.


----------



## Kerryann

I got all my chores done and I even shopped for and bought my backyard tippy pot set UPS and plants. I got a few other plants too like a red and odd colored day lily. Now I'm sitting on the porch with my dogs.
I'm hungry too.


----------



## Kerryann

These are my spider wort, I think. They are so cute.


----------



## Yvonne G

T33's Torts said:


> Hey, that's cool!



Yeah...I've come to realize that Jaizei can find ANYTHING on the 'net. (sh-h-h...don't tell Jacqui, but he even found me a picture of HER!!)


----------



## JoesMum

Having seen you all say good morning, I'll say goodnight all! It's time to pack up, lock up and turn in


----------



## Yvonne G

...and on another, sadder note - Maggie put a ladder up against her house earlier today, climbed up there to cut some cherry tree limbs that were rubbing on her new roof, and fell off. She's in the emergency with a (what do you call it when you crack your skull?) and her left arm is broken. For those of you who don't know, Maggie's right arm is very painful and darned near useless from a previous accident falling out of her big truck, so now she is armless!

Anyone live in the Corvallis, OR area who wants to do a good deed and take care of a few animals while she's incapacitated?


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Having seen you all say good morning, I'll say goodnight all! It's time to pack up, lock up and turn in




Good nightey, night, Linda...see you in the morning!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Good nightey, night, Linda...see you in the morning!


Your morning or mine?  

Poor Maggie. Please send get well wishes from all of us


----------



## tortoisetime565

So the rescue turtle from the car hit and run has laid an egg.. Incubation tips please?!


----------



## bouaboua

JoesMum said:


> Having seen you all say good morning, I'll say goodnight all! It's time to pack up, lock up and turn in


Good night! ! !


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> ...and on another, sadder note - Maggie put a ladder up against her house earlier today, climbed up there to cut some cherry tree limbs that were rubbing on her new roof, and fell off. She's in the emergency with a (what do you call it when you crack your skull?) and her left arm is broken. For those of you who don't know, Maggie's right arm is very painful and darned near useless from a previous accident falling out of her big truck, so now she is armless!
> 
> Anyone live in the Corvallis, OR area who wants to do a good deed and take care of a few animals while she's incapacitated?



OMG how awful! I hope there is someone near there that can help her out. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

T33's Torts said:


> *shakes head disapproving-ly*
> 
> Anyone have any weekend plans? I plan to lay around and do very minimal.


More plumbing work


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> ...and on another, sadder note - Maggie put a ladder up against her house earlier today, climbed up there to cut some cherry tree limbs that were rubbing on her new roof, and fell off. She's in the emergency with a (what do you call it when you crack your skull?) and her left arm is broken. For those of you who don't know, Maggie's right arm is very painful and darned near useless from a previous accident falling out of her big truck, so now she is armless!
> 
> Anyone live in the Corvallis, OR area who wants to do a good deed and take care of a few animals while she's incapacitated?


Oh no! I hope she recovers quickly! I would totally help out if I lived closer


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh my goodness!! That's terrible!


----------



## T33's Torts

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah...I've come to realize that Jaizei can find ANYTHING on the 'net. (sh-h-h...don't tell Jacqui, but he even found me a picture of HER!!)


And he hasn't shared?????? What an outrage!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> ...and on another, sadder note - Maggie put a ladder up against her house earlier today, climbed up there to cut some cherry tree limbs that were rubbing on her new roof, and fell off. She's in the emergency with a (what do you call it when you crack your skull?) and her left arm is broken. For those of you who don't know, Maggie's right arm is very painful and darned near useless from a previous accident falling out of her big truck, so now she is armless!
> 
> Anyone live in the Corvallis, OR area who wants to do a good deed and take care of a few animals while she's incapacitated?


Ohhhhh.....

So sorry to hear that. Is her concussion serious? Please let her know we will keep her in out thought and a speedy recover.


----------



## T33's Torts

*BRAIN FREEZE!!!!*


----------



## T33's Torts

So today I've accomplished.... well... Drinking a smoothie.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It's beginning to get hot and humid here. Rosie the tort is getting desperate to be outside but the mosquitoes are horrendous. Even with bug spray they chew you up. I let my two boys (dogs) out and they were shaking their heads from the swarms. The places the mosquitoes like to get them is the eyes, ears, and man-bits... poor guys, lol. 

Rosie has been rearranging her tub. She even has been pushing around her water bowl every day which outweighs her three times. She's determined. When she sees me she runs to me and starts trying to climb out like "take me outside!"... 

I want to build her an outside pen for the summer months but have to wait for the budget to catch up since my bf won't let me build something half-arsed/temporary if it's an eyesore. Which, scrap lumber propped up with buckets usually is.


----------



## mike taylor

To day I went to my sons girlfriends graduation . Tonight I have to go to my mother- in- laws retirement party . Man I have so much work to do on my house and everybody has used up half my weekend . Shoot no hard wood floors this weekend . Next weekend going to ride the river and relax . Did that sound sarcastic enough? Ha ha no work for me! Shhhhhh don't tell the wife how disappointed I am . LOL


----------



## Yvonne G

RosieRedfoot said:


> ....... if it's an eyesore. Which, scrap lumber propped up with buckets usually is.



Hey! Cut out the disparaging remarks...That's MY kind of pen building!


----------



## T33's Torts

Retirement parties sound fun... Yeah.
I was supposed to finish off my May list today (the leftover stuff is: -finish my trees, paint and all -start the bathroom bamboo painting. -kill the weeds along my path. -clean the bird mess off Tank's house. -find and order new bedsheets and lastly, -celebrate summer.) 

This weekend (THE LAST OF MAY) I have successfully failed my list. Instead, I've done absolutely nothing, in a neon green tshirt and too-short-for-my-liking shorts. 
On the plus side, my shirt has a cartoon tort on it, and says "one hour crossing".


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> Retirement parties sound fun... Yeah.
> I was supposed to finish off my May list today (the leftover stuff is: -finish my trees, paint and all -start the bathroom bamboo painting. -kill the weeds along my path. -clean the bird mess off Tank's house. -find and order new bedsheets and lastly, -celebrate summer.)
> 
> This weekend (THE LAST OF MAY) I have successfully failed my list. Instead, I've done absolutely nothing, in a neon green tshirt and too-short-for-my-liking shorts.
> On the plus side, my shirt has a cartoon tort on it, and says "one hour crossing".


For shame.



mike taylor said:


> To day I went to my sons girlfriends graduation . Tonight I have to go to my mother- in- laws retirement party . Man I have so much work to do on my house and everybody has used up half my weekend . Shoot no hard wood floors this weekend . Next weekend going to ride the river and relax . Did that sound sarcastic enough? Ha ha no work for me! Shhhhhh don't tell the wife how disappointed I am . LOL


So many years before I can retire. I still hope the lottery win comes along soon


----------



## T33's Torts

I find it scary how well you fit into this thread.  

I would very much like to win the lottery...



But then of course, I'd have to start buying tickets....


----------



## T33's Torts

Wall sketch is complete.


----------



## T33's Torts

Traditionally, my picture is sideways. Tilt your head to the left, and you'll notice that the super light scratches (pencil) markings look like... TREES!!!


----------



## mike taylor

I have the same sideways picture problems.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm starting to think its a joke the mods are playing on us...


*Are you guys happy now?! Making innocent people sit around and wonder...?! Wondering why- how, such a simple picture could be thrown at such a harsh angle?! Is this funny to you all? Is this something you've been planning for a while now? Counting down the days until we break? Do you laugh over cold drinks as we suffer, trying to get our attachments straight?! Mods are meanies! Just big meanies. 
*
Umm... Yeah.  
Don't worry TFO staff. We still love ya.


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> I'm starting to think its a joke the mods are playing on us...
> 
> 
> *Are you guys happy now?! Making innocent people sit around and wonder...?! Wondering why- how, such a simple picture could be thrown at such a harsh angle?! Is this funny to you all? Is this something you've been planning for a while now? Counting down the days until we break? Do you laugh over cold drinks as we suffer, trying to get our attachments straight?!
> *
> Umm... Yeah.


Sounds like someone got drunk (or something) off of their medication..... Crazy person.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah you medicine slush!


----------



## jaizei

I


T33's Torts said:


> I'm starting to think its a joke the mods are playing on us...
> 
> 
> *Are you guys happy now?! Making innocent people sit around and wonder...?! Wondering why- how, such a simple picture could be thrown at such a harsh angle?! Is this funny to you all? Is this something you've been planning for a while now? Counting down the days until we break? Do you laugh over cold drinks as we suffer, trying to get our attachments straight?! Mods are meanies! Just big meanies.
> *
> Umm... Yeah.
> Don't worry TFO staff. We still love ya.




This does sound like something I would do.


----------



## T33's Torts

Guilty!


----------



## mike taylor

If we have to point fingers at someone why not you! GUILTY AS CHARGED!


----------



## Telid

mike taylor said:


> If we have to point fingers at someone why not you! GUILTY AS CHARGED!


Burn the witch?


----------



## T33's Torts

And kill the cat.


----------



## Ashes

Hahahaha.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Ashely! 

I have dinner with my grandparents tonight, which unfortunately will require actual pants.


----------



## Ashes

"Actual" pants? As opposed to what? Lol.


----------



## Yvonne G

Virtual pants?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yvonne G said:


> Virtual pants?


Obviously! 

 I've been in PJ shorts all day.


----------



## T33's Torts

Matter of fact, I haven't been upstairs all day.


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> Obviously!
> 
> I've been in PJ shorts all day.



The idea of virtual pants appeals to me...


----------



## T33's Torts

Maybe you should make that a thing. It'd sell...


----------



## mike taylor

Pants that change style and color with a push of a button .


----------



## T33's Torts

But... Where would the batteries go?...

It confuses me how innocent my grandparents think I am.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey a sweet face can be very deceiving. In the pocket. duh
Look at most serial killers they look all innocent. Up until they chop off your head.


----------



## Elohi

Went on a walk. It was SO nice out. 
Discovered that the mystery plant that grows everywhere here is Chisos Mountain False Indian Mallow, Velvet Leaf Mallow
Allowissadula holosericea

Read more: http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/go/113173/#ixzz33Ll1wd2v
View attachment 82188

View attachment 82189



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Why do my pictures take me to other posts??????


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Unfortunately, I don't spend time looking at serial killers..... Sorry. 
 

Okay Mike, I'll tell you this.. At the moment, I have my cell phone in my right front pocket, and $7 plus a gum in my left.
You need to make a solar powered pair. Duh..


----------



## T33's Torts

Plus, if I wanted to kill someone, I'd either make it look like an accident/suicide, or poison them slowly. 
There's another way but I won't tell you incase of



Never mind.


----------



## Ashes

Ugh! I had to delete someone from my Facebook..... I forgot she was on there.... And she's posting pics of my ex's wedding....... It's a long, heartbreaking story - even though I'm happy where I am, it's still a gut wrenching feeling to see it......... :/


----------



## Elohi

Oh and I can't seem to find out of it's edible or not. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## jaizei

T33's Torts said:


> Plus, if I wanted to kill someone, I'd either make it look like an accident/suicide, or poison them slowly.
> There's another way but I won't tell you incase of
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind.




The 'how' doesn't matter if they never find the body.



(Note - I am not encouraging anyone to commit murder)


----------



## T33's Torts

Taste it, Monica...... 

I'm kidding.

Ash, check for PM.


----------



## StarSapphire22

My cousin backed out of my wedding, because she claims she had no idea we rescheduled after everything with my grandma. I have her on our bridesmaids group on facebook a year ago participating in discussions about possible dates. It also records who has "seen" a post, and she saw the announcement of the finalized date. She's in high school, so I messaged her mom (my aunt) like holy crap, what's going on?! And she's just like "yeah, sorry, don't think we can make it."

Thanks. 2 months before my wedding, and I'm short a bridesmaid. I have another girl who I've really been wanting in my party but she wasn't able to make it last year, and the dresses were custom and we couldn't get her another one. I might just see if the friend can buy the dress from my cousin/aunt and get it altered. 

Bridezilla raging right now.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Can anyone help me with egg incubation. Please check my emergency thread. I will have incubator tomorrow. I need some advice for night care.


----------



## mike taylor

You think batteries are big .A solar panel big enough to power something like that would take the whole butt . I say if you can't see the butt whats the point.


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> Taste it, Monica......
> 
> I'm kidding.
> 
> Ash, check for PM.


Checked. Nothing seen. Haha.


----------



## mike taylor

Put it in a bowl with paper towels in a warm spot .


----------



## T33's Torts

Check again Ashley, sorry. I'm talking and typing and petting a bunny at the same time. Haha..

Mike, we aren't on the same page. You charge the pants (SOLAR) and then wear them, for limited time periods. The rechargeable batteries are smaller.


----------



## T33's Torts

jaizei said:


> The 'how' doesn't matter if they never find the body.
> 
> 
> 
> (Note - I am not encouraging anyone to commit murder)



"What's on your hands there Tiff?"
"Umm... Blood.."
"Uhhh.... Okay................"


----------



## T33's Torts

Isaiah, don't get your hopes up on the egg. Worry about mommy turtle. Most likely, she felt endangered, and popped out her immature (or over mature) egg in fear, or asa survival tactic (think: passing genes along in a last ditch attempt). 
Try, definitely try, but focus on the turtle.


----------



## jaizei

I figured the 'not getting caught literally red handed' was implied.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I am for sure. But I'm not prepared for this incubation.. I don't know very much about aquatics. I mean I own a red eared and a northern red belly.. But I plan on having tort eggs so I figured I might as well get a incubator for this one. She layed two but one was cracked so I disposed of it. How do I know if they are "over done?"


----------



## mike taylor

There is no crime without evidence.


----------



## T33's Torts

I have no clue. I'm not an aquatics person, but the sudden egg thing applies to torts too.


----------



## T33's Torts

jaizei said:


> I figured the 'not getting caught literally red handed' was implied.


Clearly, you have to be more specific.


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> ...and on another, sadder note - Maggie put a ladder up against her house earlier today, climbed up there to cut some cherry tree limbs that were rubbing on her new roof, and fell off. She's in the emergency with a (what do you call it when you crack your skull?) and her left arm is broken. For those of you who don't know, Maggie's right arm is very painful and darned near useless from a previous accident falling out of her big truck, so now she is armless!
> 
> Anyone live in the Corvallis, OR area who wants to do a good deed and take care of a few animals while she's incapacitated?


I am so sorry for her


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Pants that change style and color with a push of a button .


That'd so rule. I realized today that I hadn't worn my Buffalo pants that I got in Toronto once this year yet. It isn't summer until I am wearing lilac skinny jeans.


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't think I could pull off lilac.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> My cousin backed out of my wedding, because she claims she had no idea we rescheduled after everything with my grandma. I have her on our bridesmaids group on facebook a year ago participating in discussions about possible dates. It also records who has "seen" a post, and she saw the announcement of the finalized date. She's in high school, so I messaged her mom (my aunt) like holy crap, what's going on?! And she's just like "yeah, sorry, don't think we can make it."
> 
> Thanks. 2 months before my wedding, and I'm short a bridesmaid. I have another girl who I've really been wanting in my party but she wasn't able to make it last year, and the dresses were custom and we couldn't get her another one. I might just see if the friend can buy the dress from my cousin/aunt and get it altered.
> 
> Bridezilla raging right now.


Just remember the imperfections will make your stories for the future so don't get so hung up on them that you don't enjoy your day.


----------



## T33's Torts

*coughs*


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> *coughs*


*hacks*


----------



## naturalman91

you sound accident prone! poor maggie i know how you feel i was walking to the store a little way's down the road from my apartment a couple nights ago and it was pitch black me and my buddy were talking and i said wow i'm kind of amazed one of us hasnt fallen yet just as i said that i fell and cracked my wrist not in a sling but a wrist wrap ? i think it's called it keeps your wrist from bending


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 82205
> View attachment 82207
> Well, group I have 2 stories to tell you in this one thread. Please forgive any typing mistakes as i just got out of the ER from falling off a ladder on my roof, breaking my 'humerus surgical neck'. That's the top of your long bone that fits into your shoulder socket. Yes, Virginia, I put a ladder onto my roof to cut the branches from my neighbors cherry tree that were not only hanging over my roof, but shading my new skylight. The roofing people told me i wouldn't have needed a total new roof if i had kept the cherries and leaves off the roof where the rain rotted them and the roof. so I hauled a ladder up onto the roof, got some wood and made the ladder stable..(yea sure). I stepped onto the first step felt ok and i shook the ladder some and it still felt alright. (my roof is asphalt shingles and slanted, or maybe called 'peaked'.) So I stepped on the second step, same thing, felt stable, I shook it again, all systems are go...stepped onto the 3rd step and i went one way and the ladder went the other. Thank god the ladder fell off the roof and i didn't. OK, not one of my more shining moments, but i did it because i live alone and thought i was trying to keep my new roof in good shape. And maybe i am more blonde than i look.  I laid on the roof for about 45 minutes calling for help, because i knew i was bad hurt, i couldn't use my arm (left) and the right one barely works due to a W/Comp accident. I saw some kid on his bike and called him to my house, he took off his helmet i said go get your mom, i need help, and he took off, never to be seen again. I threw my clippers at my neighbors house, made a loud noise, to no avail. I hollered and waved at passing cars, they waved back...I figured i was stuck there for about 45 minutes. It was getting hot and i thought shock was setting in and i was afraid i'd dehydrate, so against my better judgment (yea, maybe i just really don't have one). I put my arm inside my shirt for support and started the long climb down. I'm not sure even Bob is that stupid, but i am. So I guess this isn't a funny Bob story, it's a dumb Maggie story. I'm in a sling now, have to go to an orthopedic surgeon next week. And to add insult to injury, i didn't even get any good drugs. Tylenol for pete's sake. I am home alone now, and thought i would share my humiliation with you all...
> 
> Now to Taco...Bob has a woman named Stephanie who fell in love with him and lives in Colorado. She knows about his yearly visit to have his pix taken with Santa. So she found this woman who makes 'cosys (sp) for tortoises, like what you'd crochet for toasters. So she had me measure Bob for a Santa suit, but the woman said it would take too long to make something that big and would be cost prohibitive. She had too many orders to do that for Bob...well, poo.
> Taco lives in a yard with many bushes of blooming flowers and sometimes Stephanie loses her because she just blends in, and it panics Steph. So Stephanie had a cosey made for Taco, so Stephanie could find her easier. Chaco's are pretty rare in captivity, and Taco is very well cared for and i want you all to look at that pretty face. I know this has been a long post, but any of you Chacho breeders out there who have taken pity on me should just package up a Chaco and send it to me to help with my 2 long months of recovery...I want one really bad...
> Now here is Taco, the Chaco, and just look at that sweet face...you are in for a treat...
> The darned pictures were supposed to be at the end of the post...anyway, this thread is about Taco, not me and i'm gonna go lay down now, if can figure out how to get my clothes off...anybody wanna help?
> 
> I just think those pictures are the cutest ever.
> looks like surgery for me next week, but a brain transplant isn't in the works for me...oh well. i can still take care of my animals and that's what counts...
> 
> here's the link to the woman who does these...be sure to look at her site, some og them are very clever...
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/MossyTortoise


How are you? You scared us when Yvonne share to us that you fall. Thank God there are no brain transplant. I think the brain you have are very well made. 

I will read your store tomorrow. Just like to say HI.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm loosing my voice.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> I'm loosing my voice.


Okay! ! ! 

So you don't have to say Good Night tonight. Just let us say Good night to you. 

GOOD NIGHT Tiff. Sleep well and may you be 100% tomorrow.


----------



## mike taylor

I don't see how . Maybe you are getting bad finger cramps .


----------



## mike taylor

I see you haven't adjusted to your new time zone yet B.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I'm like Willie Nelson, ...if it wasn't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all...


----------



## mike taylor

Where do you live if its close to me would help with your torts not your clothes . Glad your ok .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

thanks for the offer, but i think i can feed ok. it just hurts a bunch, but i can work thru it...


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning! 

Almost there Mike. Almost!!!


----------



## Telid

bouaboua said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Almost there Mike. Almost!!!



You'll never get used to the money - CA as a whole, and SF in particular, are expensive!


----------



## bouaboua

Very true. Property, gasoline, taxes, schooling, etc. Only by God's Grace, one day at a time. Not to worry tomorrow.


----------



## Ashes

It's 9:15 and I'm struggling to get out if bed..... Ugh.... Morning all.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> I don't see how . Maybe you are getting bad finger cramps .


You guys are so lame. 
I fell asleep earlier than i expected.


----------



## bouaboua

So are you 100% today? If yes....Welcome back!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Great. I think I caught Tiff's crud. Thanks for the Pretend Chat cooties.
I feel grosssssssssssss


----------



## Yvonne G

Coulda' been worse. Imagine if you landed on the ground instead of the roof.

Taco really does have a pretty face. A feminine face.


----------



## Ashes

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Great. I think I caught Tiff's crud. Thanks for the Pretend Chat cooties.
> I feel grosssssssssssss


That selfish little.....  sorry sandy!!! It's all Tiff's fault!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

some people....seriously. How rude.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

BTW, how has everyone been? I'm doing my usual trading off of Facebook and TFO. Something in the universe prevents me from doing both at the same time. LOL. I'm on Facebook vaca now.

My boyfriend of over 3 years bailed on me. Suckage. But then an old friend stepped back into my life and we've decided to give a relationship a whirl....'cept he is from South Africa, lives in Angola (off shore helicopter pilot...how we met). Thankfully his work schedule is 5/5. Things got complicated on his end (kids, PITA x wife, work permit issues) so he's been stuck in SA, so he won't be back to his 5/5 schedule until July, so we plan to have him come back to Oregon mid to end of August. 

Work has been harder than ever...I mean really stressful. Short handed (vacations, illnesses), staff members being difficult, plus a huge caseload. I'm mentally and physically burned out. I'm meeting with my boss-lady today on the golf course (insert happy dance) to discuss clinic junk. She knows I'm close to quitting, so we are going to make some changes. Meee is office manager is head tech. I hate it most of the time. Going to start flying again this summer. YAY!!!


----------



## Ashes

Sandy? Your work sounds like my clinic. It's been awful lately. They won't make changes, though, because the only change they need is to get rid of the office manager and they won't. She is just awful.....  it takes a lot for us to get through a day anymore..... The clinic moral is way, way down. But the owners just can't see it. Even though we point it out.... Again and again. 

Bummer to the x bf, but yay to the old friend coming back!


----------



## JoesMum

I am very relieved to see you on here Maggie. I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## T33's Torts

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Great. I think I caught Tiff's crud. Thanks for the Pretend Chat cooties.
> I feel grosssssssssssss


Sorry Sandy.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm definitely not 100% yet. Maybe like 75%. Itchy cough, throat still sore and my eyes hurt. I googled it, and its usually the beginning/end of a fever that causes it. I'm one of those special peeps who get this soreness throughout the fever. Yay.


----------



## Yvonne G

Question: How does one leave a group on Facebook? I signed up for a group that has way too many uninformed members and too much going on. I want out of it but can't find where to get out.


----------



## Ashes

See the arrow on the top right on the picture?


If I click on that, I get this:


If you're using a computer, should be somewhere for you to leave the group.....?


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Question: How does one leave a group on Facebook? I signed up for a group that has way too many uninformed members and too much going on. I want out of it but can't find where to get out.



On the left hand side, hover over the group name and then click on the sprocket and click leave group.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I need new golf clubs.

Just sayin'


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you!!! I found it. Not quite exactly like your example, but close enough for government work!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Question: How does one leave a group on Facebook? I signed up for a group that has way too many uninformed members and too much going on. I want out of it but can't find where to get out.



it took me almost an hour to get there, they make damned hard, so i just disabled my page, it's the same thing, nobody can see it or post there. works just as good adn it's easier...


----------



## bouaboua

I just don't do face book. I know, I know........


----------



## Telid

maggie3fan said:


> it took me almost an hour to get there, they make damned hard, so i just disabled my page, it's the same thing, nobody can see it or post there. works just as good adn it's easier...


Facebook makes money off of your information. The harder it is for you to remove information, the better for them. So long as there is a way to "remove" (it doesn't actually get deleted off their servers, just disabled for public view - to my knowledge, anyway) it, then they're meeting legal compliance.


----------



## T33's Torts

Man, tomorrows Monday.  
I have to do some guitar stuff, but its hot and I'd rather just lay here...


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Hot? No fair. It's 55 and overcast.

Stupid Oregon 


Sulcata_Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rehab and Rescue


----------



## T33's Torts

It's 74, and today's high is supposed to be 83. 
So much for yard work. I can't even run the stairs without ending up winded. This sucks. I'll trade with ya Sandy. Here is just like there, except I have more Russians and no RF's, and the giant sulcata lives outside.


----------



## T33's Torts

On Thursday, I'm going to San Diego. It's going to be hot... Much hotter than here..


----------



## JoesMum

I am so enjoying our lovely sunny weather here in England. My husband and I went on a "Segway Safari" in local woodland today. His brother bought him the vouchers as a birthday present. It was great fun!


----------



## Ashes

It's already 81 here. And I have lots to do. Including grocery shopping..... which I despise.....


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

T33's Torts said:


> It's 74, and today's high is supposed to be 83.
> So much for yard work. I can't even run the stairs without ending up winded. This sucks. I'll trade with ya Sandy. Here is just like there, except I have more Russians and no RF's, and the giant sulcata lives outside.


I made Oliver sleep outside last night. I feel kinda bad, but he needs to get used to "summer housing".
My RF's all live outside full time now. They have a dogloo and a heating pad (thanks ken). Took about a week, but after collecting them every night, placing in Dogloo, rinse, repeat...they all know where it is and get back inside almost every night. The small female gets lost under the kiddie pool some nights, but generally I can do a head count and all are inside, nice and warm.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Oliver's new routine is to be carried outside on my lunch hour, then when I come home from work and let the dogs out, he B-lines it at a "tortoise jog" straight to the door and runs directly to his PowerSun. So now, my routine is let dogs out, turn on PowerSun, and get the toppled patio furniture out of Oliver's path.


----------



## T33's Torts

Tank almost got inside the other day. I didn't close the gate (shame on me) and the screen was open. Fortunately, a 100+lb tortoise is rather cumbersome.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Regardless how you feel about the specifics of the situation, I would like everyone to take a moment during their day today to welcome home, “Sgt. Bowe Bergdahl". I so hope his readjustment goes smooth. 



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> I feel grosssssssssssss


Some people make things so easy....
Too easy, in fact for me to comment further. 


I'll be back. I've got a phone call to make before nascar starts…Yvonne knows what that means.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Regardless how you feel about the specifics of the situation, I would like everyone to take a moment during their day today to welcome home, “Sgt. Bowe Bergdahl". I so hope his readjustment goes smooth.



Googling.....

(No TV, borrowed internet, and my complete ignorance in "current events".....)


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

INCREDIBLE! I recall the story, just didn't connect the name. I'm so overjoyed for the family and friends and especially for Bergdahl. Prayers answered. Just awesome.


----------



## T33's Torts

I am tired. 

We're trying to get my grandpa to sign up for the Pasadena humane society's Seniors for Seniors program, but he doesn't like the idea of (quoting directly here) "being classified with _old people." _My response was that as much as it may pain him to know, he _is _an old people.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I just don't do face book. I know, I know........



Took me quite a while to join, but the deciding push was the tortoise classified section. My partner told me that he had very good luck selling the baby tortoises on the Facebook tortoise classified, so I made an account to be able to see that section. I am using my 'assumed' name (Even Gomer), the name all my co-workers called me before I retired from working, and I haven't entered any personal info at all.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maggie asked me to remove her accident part of her thread from the part about the tortoise, and I didn't know where to put it, so I'm putting it here:

Maggie said, " Please forgive any typing mistakes as i just got out of the ER from falling off a ladder on my roof, breaking my 'humerus surgical neck'. That's the top of your long bone that fits into your shoulder socket. Yes, Virginia, I put a ladder onto my roof to cut the branches from my neighbors cherry tree that were not only hanging over my roof, but shading my new skylight. The roofing people told me i wouldn't have needed a total new roof if i had kept the cherries and leaves off the roof where the rain rotted them and the roof. so I hauled a ladder up onto the roof, got some wood and made the ladder stable..(yea sure). I stepped onto the first step felt ok and i shook the ladder some and it still felt alright. (my roof is asphalt shingles and slanted, or maybe called 'peaked'.) So I stepped on the second step, same thing, felt stable, I shook it again, all systems are go...stepped onto the 3rd step and i went one way and the ladder went the other. Thank god the ladder fell off the roof and i didn't. OK, not one of my more shining moments, but i did it because i live alone and thought i was trying to keep my new roof in good shape. And maybe i am more blonde than i look.  I laid on the roof for about 45 minutes calling for help, because i knew i was bad hurt, i couldn't use my arm (left) and the right one barely works due to a W/Comp accident. I saw some kid on his bike and called him to my house, he took off his helmet i said go get your mom, i need help, and he took off, never to be seen again. I threw my clippers at my neighbors house, made a loud noise, to no avail. I hollered and waved at passing cars, they waved back...I figured i was stuck there for about 45 minutes. It was getting hot and i thought shock was setting in and i was afraid i'd dehydrate, so against my better judgment (yea, maybe i just really don't have one). I put my arm inside my shirt for support and started the long climb down. I'm not sure even Bob is that stupid, but i am. So I guess this isn't a funny Bob story, it's a dumb Maggie story. I'm in a sling now, have to go to an orthopedic surgeon next week. And to add insult to injury, i didn't even get any good drugs. Tylenol for pete's sake. I am home alone now, and thought i would share my humiliation with you all..."

And I'm going to merge all the answering posts from that thread into this one. I hope it doesn't come out all jumbled up, but here goes...


----------



## Elohi

I know a lot of people who use an altered name for their fb. I don't because all my fb friend are very selectively chosen and everything else is private to non-friends. I can only be looked by my email address and I don't become friends with anyone I don't trust. If anyone creeps me out, pisses me off too many times, starts trouble or anything funky, I restrict what they can see or unfriend them. If they really cross the line, I also block them. I have made some incredible friendships by joining various group within fb. Just like here except usually more local. There are some people in my city that I've become great friends with and otherwise never have met them. Fb has it's perks. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I had a second cousin who was creeping my page and I didn't like his vibe so I unfriended him without a second thought. Creepers be creepin' everywhere....but I don't allow it on my fb page. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Oops I lie, I can also be found through friends of friends. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it looks like I've lost all of posts to Maggie's accident. If anyone finds them, let me know and I'll see if I can put them in here. Woe is me.


----------



## Elohi

Watson has been soaking himself ALL DAY. Should I be concerned at all?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Tell him that he'll shrivel up... Or inflate into a tortoise balloon...


----------



## Elohi

He was soaking when I checked on them this morning and his head was tucked in his shell which freaked me out. I picked him up and set him tush in/head out of the dish and he poked his head out a little and was back in the dish each time I've checked on him. Seems weird. 
This morning



Just now. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I'm going to mix up an irresistible tortoise salad and see if I can't coax him out of the dish. If he comes running, I'll know he's fine lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## Elohi

I mean TORTLING. He never runs. Lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Sunday everyone


Happy High a Holy day of Bacon Sunday is what I knew you meant!!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I am stuck on jewelry for the wedding, it's driving me nuts. I have it narrowed down to 2. Input please?

1) A classic look, I like opals, and a freaking great pricetag ($18!!!). This is my mom and Taylor's vote, but I'm not 100% sold. I think it's pretty, but I just don't know if it fits in with the rest of my look. 
http://weddingfactorydirect.com/ne-8158-g-white.html

2) A little more modern, but ties in really well with the floral lace that trails down the skirt of my dress. I like the fuller look. Taylor thinks it's weird. 
http://weddingfactorydirect.com/ne-8470.html


This is an interwebs picture of some chick in my dress. I realized I don't have one of me in it, lol.  http://www-static.weddingbee.com/pics/211145/photo-11.jpg I'll be doing a plain satin ribbon instead of the sparkly sash she's wearing. 

This is my plan for my hair. http://www.pinterest.com/pin/18507048441893706/ 

And my bouquet if you missed it. http://www.pinterest.com/pin/18507048443708974/

HELP.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne, it would seem I missed the, “NASCAR" window.


----------



## jaizei

In many ways, I think the idea of 'online privacy' is over-hyped. For the most part, online privacy is all or nothing. Once you start sharing any personal info (talking about family, etc.), you never know what will be the one tidbit will be the one that gives it away. Or the one that provides confirmation.


----------



## Elohi

That's true, nothing is ever completely private online. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## JoesMum

You are so right. I am an eSafety trainer. People do not realise what they do or say about themselves. Those online records stay online forever. What goes online, stays online. The best privacy settings can't stop someone taking a screenshot and then broadcasting something that you thought was private. I advise everyone I work with to google themselves regularly. You can control what you post; you need to know what others post. I share my name with a very interesting physiotherapist from Abergavenny.... there is lots more about her on the Internet than me


----------



## Elohi

I don't feel unsafe posting on fb but I probably over share on this forum :0/



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Case in point…


----------



## Ashes

Oh no, Maggie!! I hope you recover soon!!!!  feel better!! And don't feel humiliated - any of us could've done that! Or at least I know that's something I would do... Lol.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> I am stuck on jewelry for the wedding, it's driving me nuts. I have it narrowed down to 2. Input please?
> 
> 1) A classic look, I like opals, and a freaking great pricetag ($18!!!). This is my mom and Taylor's vote, but I'm not 100% sold. I think it's pretty, but I just don't know if it fits in with the rest of my look.
> http://weddingfactorydirect.com/ne-8158-g-white.html
> 
> 2) A little more modern, but ties in really well with the floral lace that trails down the skirt of my dress. I like the fuller look. Taylor thinks it's weird.
> http://weddingfactorydirect.com/ne-8470.html
> 
> 
> This is an interwebs picture of some chick in my dress. I realized I don't have one of me in it, lol.  http://www-static.weddingbee.com/pics/211145/photo-11.jpg I'll be doing a plain satin ribbon instead of the sparkly sash she's wearing.
> 
> This is my plan for my hair. http://www.pinterest.com/pin/18507048441893706/
> 
> And my bouquet if you missed it. http://www.pinterest.com/pin/18507048443708974/
> 
> HELP.


Oh Jessica. I'm an opal fan and that first one is just gorgeous.... But if your gut isn't feeling it, don't go for it just because someone else likes it.  and your dress is sooooooo pretty!!!! I love it! I hadn't posted a pic of mine here.... It's a one of a kind so nobody else has it. I fell in love with it quick before I even knew that. Lol. 

I also like the hairstyle! I haven't decided yet - just up is all I know. Haha. I have long, but VERY thin hair so it's hard to do a lot....  might need a hair piece? haha.


----------



## Elohi

I like both necklaces. That is a tough decision!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> I am stuck on jewelry for the wedding, it's driving me nuts. I have it narrowed down to 2. Input please?
> 
> 1) A classic look, I like opals, and a freaking great pricetag ($18!!!). This is my mom and Taylor's vote, but I'm not 100% sold. I think it's pretty, but I just don't know if it fits in with the rest of my look.
> http://weddingfactorydirect.com/ne-8158-g-white.html
> 
> 2) A little more modern, but ties in really well with the floral lace that trails down the skirt of my dress. I like the fuller look. Taylor thinks it's weird.
> http://weddingfactorydirect.com/ne-8470.html
> 
> 
> This is an interwebs picture of some chick in my dress. I realized I don't have one of me in it, lol.  http://www-static.weddingbee.com/pics/211145/photo-11.jpg I'll be doing a plain satin ribbon instead of the sparkly sash she's wearing.
> 
> This is my plan for my hair. http://www.pinterest.com/pin/18507048441893706/
> 
> And my bouquet if you missed it. http://www.pinterest.com/pin/18507048443708974/
> 
> HELP.


I think they are both pretty, but I like number 2  
Your dress is gorgeous and love the hair style. 
I will post my wedding dress soon too. 
We are doing our engagement pics Thursday.


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> I think they are both pretty, but I like number 2
> Your dress is gorgeous and love the hair style.
> I will post my wedding dress soon too.
> We are doing our engagement pics Thursday.


Our engagement pics are the 21st. It's all becoming real...... Lol.


----------



## AZtortMom

No kidding, huh?!


----------



## želva

StarSapphire22 said:


> I am stuck on jewelry for the wedding, it's driving me nuts. I have it narrowed down to 2. Input please?
> 
> 1) A classic look, I like opals, and a freaking great pricetag ($18!!!). This is my mom and Taylor's vote, but I'm not 100% sold. I think it's pretty, but I just don't know if it fits in with the rest of my look.
> http://weddingfactorydirect.com/ne-8158-g-white.html
> 
> 2) A little more modern, but ties in really well with the floral lace that trails down the skirt of my dress. I like the fuller look. Taylor thinks it's weird.
> http://weddingfactorydirect.com/ne-8470.html
> 
> 
> This is an interwebs picture of some chick in my dress. I realized I don't have one of me in it, lol.  http://www-static.weddingbee.com/pics/211145/photo-11.jpg I'll be doing a plain satin ribbon instead of the sparkly sash she's wearing.
> 
> This is my plan for my hair. http://www.pinterest.com/pin/18507048441893706/
> 
> And my bouquet if you missed it. http://www.pinterest.com/pin/18507048443708974/
> 
> HELP.



I agree both are pretty. But i feel like nr. 2 would look better with dress. But after all is your choice.


----------



## mike taylor

Its raining cats and dogs here . I know because I went outside and stepped in a poodle . HaHa I kill me!


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Its raining cats and dogs here . I know because I went outside and stepped in a poodle . HaHa I kill me!



 Our rain hasn't come yet, but it's getting close.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> INCREDIBLE! I recall the story, just didn't connect the name. I'm so overjoyed for the family and friends and especially for Bergdahl. Prayers answered. Just awesome.


And you just know the first thing he's gonna ask for…


----------



## Elohi

I guess it's time to go to the grocery store. -sigh-
Did y'all see my freckles video? While my husband and little bitty took a nap, I sat with the torts and watched them have a snack. 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index....eckles-coming-over-for-a-head-scratch..93696/


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

Shucks rain started, guess I need to go move the folded plant covers off my swing before they get too wet, huh.


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Its raining cats and dogs here . I know because I went outside and stepped in a poodle . HaHa I kill me!


Lol no really - I lol'ed.


----------



## želva

Look at that http://www.buzzfeed.com/turtlefeed/20-life-lessons-we-can-learn-from-turtles-and-tort-ruc, just in time i needed some positive thoughts


----------



## Ashes

želva said:


> Look at that http://www.buzzfeed.com/turtlefeed/20-life-lessons-we-can-learn-from-turtles-and-tort-ruc, just in time i needed some positive thoughts


Omg I loved that!!!! It was just what I needed. My fiancé thinks I've become obsessed learning about and taking care of my tort. Seeing that made me realize yes..... I am.

*stands up and clears throat*

My name is Ashley, and I have a tortoise addiction.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi my name is Noel and I'm a tortaholic


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> Hi my name is Noel and I'm a tortaholic


Rough life, isn't it?


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

On the next episode of “Hoarders"


----------



## Jacqui

Finally Jeff has gotten to leave Phoenix and is heading this way with his delivery. *fingers crossed* he may be here Tuesday.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> On the next episode of “Hoarders"



I wonder how many would be considered a hoard...


----------



## bouaboua

I'm hoarding. I admit to that.


----------



## Jacqui

I stopped counting when I ran out of fingers and toes, so I don't have a hoard.


----------



## Ashes

I wish I had enough room to hoard them properly. Lol. One is all I've got room for.


----------



## Jacqui

You all know that I have a passion for split scute tortoises, right. Have you saw the neat ones being sold of the sulcatas? Just a small price of $2,500 each. *chokes on that* If I were rich, I'd be buying a couple, but not for their color gene.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'm hoarding. I admit to that.



I could help you with your hoarding issues by taking a couple of rads off your hands.... just sayin' would hate for you to get in trouble for hoarding.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> I wish I had enough room to hoard them properly. Lol. One is all I've got room for.



Some times one is enough.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I could help you with your hoarding issues by taking a couple of rads off your hands.... just sayin' would hate for you to get in trouble for hoarding.


Good idea.

But you have to kill me first.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I stopped counting when I ran out of fingers and toes, so I don't have a hoard.


Let me see.......

One, Two Three, four.............eighteen. 

I still have two toe and I'm not using my wife's finger..........I guess I'm OK. 

I think I'm hoar......but...not ding yet.


----------



## Ashes

bouaboua said:


> Let me see.......
> 
> One, Two Three, four.............eighteen.
> 
> I still have two toe and I'm not using my wife's finger..........I guess I'm OK.
> 
> I think I'm hoar......but...not ding yet.


Lmao!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good idea.
> 
> But you have to kill me first.



You do realize that could be arrange don't you? *gives angelic look*


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Let me see.......
> 
> One, Two Three, four.............eighteen.
> 
> I still have two toe and I'm not using my wife's finger..........I guess I'm OK.
> 
> I think I'm hoar......but...not ding yet.



Oh don't worry, you have the ding-a-ling part already down pat.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> You do realize that could be arrange don't you? *gives angelic look*


Jacqui: I never knew your are so "kind" and so "thoughtful".


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Oh don't worry, you have the ding-a-ling part already down pat.


All I can said is: You know me well.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Jacqui: I never knew your are so "kind" and so "thoughtful".


----------



## dmmj

First grape leaf harvest of the season, torts are in heaven


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> All I can said is: You know me well.



Getting to know you more and more every day.


----------



## Jacqui

Boy we sure are getting some neat lightening and loud thunder. Could do without the thunder part.


----------



## Jacqui

I was thinking I could perhaps get some roses planted during the rain. I was thinking the usual light shower stuff, but the rain has been a bit harder then that and does not appear to be letting up anytime soon.


----------



## Jacqui

I was so proud of myself yesterday. We were out in the old horse lot cutting out weed trees and just as my son went to cut one, I saw a nest in it. So we left that tree, The tree is maybe 4' tall and the nest is only 2' off the ground. No eggs or babies in it.


----------



## bouaboua

Serious.....

I will have four more Burmese Star coming in mid-July after I complete my new Sun-room. Then I think I'm done........for awhile.


----------



## Jacqui

Mine have been munching on their grape leaves all week.  (have to get back at David since he made fun of me having to wait for 'maters while he has been enjoying some of his already).


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Getting to know you more and more every day.


Sweet! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Serious.....
> 
> I will have four more Burmese Star coming in mid-July after I complete my new Sun-room. Then I think I'm done........for awhile.



That will only put you up to 2 and 2 which isn't many.  (2 and 2 equal 22)


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Sweet! ! ! ! !



Could be very very dangerous for you. *gives evil laugh*


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> That will only put you up to 2 and 2 which isn't many.  (2 and 2 equal 22)


I like your math. 

Yep. 2 and 2.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Could be very very dangerous for you. *gives evil laugh*


I live dangerously. 

NOT........Mercy, Mercy. Mercy! ! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was down in the lower pasture today, and I came across this patch. Those aren't bulbs, it's plantain.

all are about this big.

then I found this broadleaf one.


Have I mentioned how much we love our place?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I like your math.
> 
> Yep. 2 and 2.



It's my plan here at the house.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I live dangerously.
> 
> NOT........Mercy, Mercy. Mercy! ! ! ! !



Hey your married, you do live dangerously.


----------



## Jacqui

My neighbors (and folks just driving by), think I am nuts because in my small space between my front fence and the road I have four big unmowed patches. In those patches I have plantain growing. I also have a walkway in my front yard that is now a plantain patch.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I was down in the lower pasture today, and I came across this patch. Those aren't bulbs, it's plantain.
> View attachment 82286
> all are about this big.
> View attachment 82287
> then I found this broadleaf one.
> View attachment 82288
> 
> Have I mentioned how much we love our place?



Helps on feeding those sulcatas, huh?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And russians, and pancakes


----------



## Jacqui

Was going for volume, but then my Russians eat almost as much as the sulcatas do.


----------



## mike taylor

The little leopard I got from Greg T . Eats like a cow .


----------



## T33's Torts

I had my hair in pigtails today... Me almost didn't recognize me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> You all know that I have a passion for split scute tortoises, right. Have you saw the neat ones being sold of the sulcatas? Just a small price of $2,500 each. *chokes on that* If I were rich, I'd be buying a couple, but not for their color gene.



Yeah, I thought of you when I saw that ad. I particularly like the two with no dorsal scutes.


----------



## Ashes

Little Dude eats a LOT!


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Mine have been munching on their grape leaves all week.  (have to get back at David since he made fun of me having to wait for 'maters while he has been enjoying some of his already).


Made fun?All I recall saying is "I have tomatoes and you don't neener neener"I don't see how anyone could mistake that for teasing ?


----------



## T33's Torts

Get this, I have grape leaves ALL year. I lug my plants inside during winter.


----------



## Ashes

I don't have grape leaves....


----------



## Yvonne G

My grape vines are only good for feeding for about a month. After that they're so infested with leaf hoppers that the leaves are no good anymore. Last year I tried spraying with a dish soap/vegetable oil mixture but then the sun burned the leaves.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Realilisticly, we are surrounded by vineyards. They're always having tastings and what not. I've been tempted to show up and ask which is the vine that produces the least amount of fruit and the most leaves for planting here. I haven't yet, but maybe this year I will. Hell, they're neighbors and all...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We've almost got the boxes of the kitchen cabinets done painted. Just one more coat after sanding (again)... 

It never ends! At least it was nice again and I let Rosie out in the yard. The mosquitoes even got me on the bottom of my foot. Hooow?

She's scuffed up from reorganizing her indoor pen. With it being 90's outside and "only" 80 inside she's super active. At least I don't have to turn on her CHE...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I should note that she's now 1.25 pounds...

And my vote is necklace number 2.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi guys.


----------



## Elohi

Hey Tiff!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

Telid said:


> Facebook makes money off of your information. The harder it is for you to remove information, the better for them. So long as there is a way to "remove" (it doesn't actually get deleted off their servers, just disabled for public view - to my knowledge, anyway) it, then they're meeting legal compliance.


Truth, they own any data on their servers. I think it's funny when people post those notices to facebook on their walls all the while having signed their EULAs. My own mother is one of those people...


----------



## mike taylor

It finally stopped raining . HELL YEAH!


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> I had a second cousin who was creeping my page and I didn't like his vibe so I unfriended him without a second thought. Creepers be creepin' everywhere....but I don't allow it on my fb page.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I have a public image so creepers can creep is my opinion. My facebook and twitter use my real name loud and proud for networking reasons. I get a lot of links across from twitter and facebook to linked in.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Finally Jeff has gotten to leave Phoenix and is heading this way with his delivery. *fingers crossed* he may be here Tuesday.


woo hoo


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> First grape leaf harvest of the season, torts are in heaven


I found a grape vine growing inside of one of my rose bushes today. I had to dig it out and go plant it with my other grape vines. Nothing is fully in season yet here in Michigan other than my day lilies. I thinned them out last year and planted day lilies all around the yard but insanity they came back in like thick as thieves.


----------



## Ashes

Speaking of grapes, little dude got to taste his first one tonight.  he enjoyed it. Then pooped on my carpet instead of in his soak. Butthead.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I was down in the lower pasture today, and I came across this patch. Those aren't bulbs, it's plantain.
> View attachment 82286
> all are about this big.
> View attachment 82287
> then I found this broadleaf one.
> View attachment 82288
> 
> Have I mentioned how much we love our place?


That last weed is a plantain???? insanity.. I kill so many of those weedy evil devils.


----------



## AZtortMom

T33's Torts said:


> Hi guys.


Hi there Tiff


----------



## Kerryann

This is the way that my day went. I am a lobster minus the claws. Oh and I built some fantastic flower boxes that I can put on the rails of my deck so they along with my new trellises can shield me from the yuck in the back yard. 
Here is what I did today along with other stuff.



Three things of tippy pots



I am growing green, red, and black grapes up those trellises.. I cant wait!!!



Then there were these shenanigans





'


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> That last weed is a plantain???? insanity.. I kill so many of those weedy evil devils.


Yup. Broadleaf plantain. With this you can really see the roots that hosta has here.


----------



## bouaboua

Love your yard.

I wish we can have yard like yours.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there Tiff


Hi Mom!!! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Hi guys.


Hi Tiff.


----------



## LoutheRussian

The fun has arrived!! (Sang in best Terk from Tarzan voice)


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

Been busy to move everything out my sun-room all afternoon. Very dusty. clean-out lots stuff we never use.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Luke! How are you??


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> The fun has arrived!! (Sang in best Terk from Tarzan voice)
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Huh?! Lol. 

Hello!


----------



## LoutheRussian

I really want a milkshake from the restaurant across the street 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Hello Luke! How are you??


I'm fantabulous!! Straight guys can say that right? Anyways I'm doing just dandy for a guy who's constantly depressed lol. Just got off work a little bit ago. Lou and I hung out and had a heart to heart. I got to talk to my sister I'm Texas who just had her third baby boy a couple days ago and I cleaned my apartment  I'm being productive today


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ashes said:


> Huh?! Lol.
> 
> Hello!


Haven't you seen the cartoon Tarzan movie where Rosie O'Donnell does the voice of one of the gorillas?


Luke&Lou


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yup. Broadleaf plantain. With this you can really see the roots that hosta has here.


Why do they have to be made of elastic? Mike thinks they are like natural hostas too. I think they are like weedy elastic demons. Now I guess I shouldn't be out to murder them along with the canadian thistle and the freaking creeping charlie. They can persist in the tortoise area here forth but in that area only.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Luke, you ever do any commercial salmon fishing?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Luke, you ever do any commercial salmon fishing?


I have yes. It's a real kick in the pants


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Why do they have to be made of elastic? Mike thinks they are like natural hostas too. I think they are like weedy elastic demons. Now I guess I shouldn't be out to murder them along with the canadian thistle and the freaking creeping charlie. They can persist in the tortoise area here forth but in that area only.


Creeping Charlie stands no chance up here...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> I have yes. It's a real kick in the pants
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Have you seen this years projections or the ones coming in yet?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Have you seen this years projections or the ones coming in yet?


I know the run up the Columbia was supposed to be phenomenal. I tried to find a boat to get on but no one I talked to needed a deckhand. A lot of these guys have autopilot and can do it without anyone on deck. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> Love your yard.
> 
> I wish we can have yard like yours.


Thanks, it is a lot of work. I have about 10 more yards of mulch to move and I'll be done with the yard. Then I need to have the deck and house power washed.


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm fantabulous!! Straight guys can say that right? Anyways I'm doing just dandy for a guy who's constantly depressed lol. Just got off work a little bit ago. Lou and I hung out and had a heart to heart. I got to talk to my sister I'm Texas who just had her third baby boy a couple days ago and I cleaned my apartment  I'm being productive today
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Alright! Good to hear that! And good to know that you been busy. I know you always productive.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Creeping Charlie stands no chance up here...


Why? I thought it's evil takes hold anywhere.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Kerryann said:


> Thanks, it is a lot of work. I have about 10 more yards of mulch to move and I'll be done with the yard. Then I need to have the deck and house power washed.


I'm quite efficient with a pressure washer and I work cheap 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> I know the run up the Columbia was supposed to be phenomenal. I tried to find a boat to get on but no one I talked to needed a deckhand. A lot of these guys have autopilot and can do it without anyone on deck.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou




Check this out;

http://t.mailtribune.com/apps/pbcs....31/LIFE/140539992/-1/rss09&template=tabletart


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Haven't you seen the cartoon Tarzan movie where Rosie O'Donnell does the voice of one of the gorillas?
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I have - I love that movie! However, it's been YEARS since I've seen it. I've forgotten all of it...... I should buy that - for Keira, or course... Not myself.....


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> Thanks, it is a lot of work. I have about 10 more yards of mulch to move and I'll be done with the yard. Then I need to have the deck and house power washed.


Look like a big project but sounds like everything are under control. I'm doing some construction for my house starting tomorrow too.


----------



## mike taylor

Welcome to the home improvement movement B . I watched my son cut dead limbs out of my trees . Then run under the patio watched it rain . Then had my other son clean up the mess . Went inside watched my wife painting the cabinets . Then got scared she was going to ask me to pick up a paint brush . Went back to my moms house. Her ac unit took a crap . Went to HomeDepot got her a new one . Installed the new unit . Then went back up to my house and ate some boudin sausage . I watched my reds play in the mud . I also seen a rare sight my two snappers basking . Sorry no pictures they jump back into the pond as soon as they see me .


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Welcome to the home improvement movement B . I watched my son cut dead limbs out of my trees . Then run under the patio watched it rain . Then had my other son clean up the mess . When in side watched my wife painting the cabinets . Then got scared she was going to ask me to pick up a paint brush . Went back to my moms house. Her ac unit took a crap . Went to HomeDepot got her a new one . Installed the new unit . The went back up to my house and ate some boudin sausage . I watched my reds play in the mud . I also seen a rare sight my two snappers basking . Sorry no pictures they jump back into the pond as soon as they see me .


Wow sounds like a busy day!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Why do they have to be made of elastic? Mike thinks they are like natural hostas too. I think they are like weedy elastic demons. Now I guess I shouldn't be out to murder them along with the canadian thistle and the freaking creeping charlie. They can persist in the tortoise area here forth but in that area only.


They are of the same family, I believe.


----------



## Ashes

Hey, close tort friends of mine - will you go give me your opinion on my "orchid vs cypress" thread? Pleeeeeeeeease? Maybe? Love yas? Hahaha!


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah it makes for a hard day pointing my finger . But I did install the ac unit all by myself . After the tree cutting for some odd reason my boys ran off . Hmmm


----------



## StarSapphire22

Littlefoot is a fatty today. He is almost finished with his THIRD helping of food today. Noticed he cleaned his plate and was like "huh, ok..." and got him seconds. Checked back on him an hour later and the tile was empty again! Starting to worry he might need fourths!


----------



## mike taylor

We bought a zoo is on tv . Hells yeah I love that show!


----------



## T33's Torts

Sounds like my kind of work, Mike.

I did absolutely nothing today. Again. 
My sore throat is returning (*sighs*) but I was pretty good today. Blondie stayed at my house all day, and I learned (then beat his *** at) a bunch of card games. I'm tired. I feel horrible. Sucky weekend.


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm quite efficient with a pressure washer and I work cheap
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Fantastic, when can you be in Michigan?


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh great. Scrabble..


----------



## Elohi

I bought a new pillow. I think it's going to be sleeping perfection up in this Haus!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LoutheRussian

Kerryann said:


> Fantastic, when can you be in Michigan?


Michigan... Hmm I have an ex with family there she's still a close friend she might let me dry with her cousin. I'll be in Texas this fall. So maybe on the way back from that?


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Check this out;
> 
> http://t.mailtribune.com/apps/pbcs....31/LIFE/140539992/-1/rss09&template=tabletart


That's right where I live. I was in Ilwaco before I moved to long beach. I know Butch, one of the guys quoted, I'm even more bummed about not trawling this spring. Don't get me started on the shutting down of sturgeon season or how they are treating the gill netters


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Did they shut down sturgeon season because of overfishing? 
I watched a video about these little devices they string to new fishing net, to send varying wavelengths of sound to dolphins and whales, so they can avoid the area. You know, typical Save the Sea Life thing. 
What struck me as odd is that people are always worried about the darn whales and dolphins... I get that they're in risk, but what are people doing for the turtles?! More turtle die in nets than dolphins (this is true, I googled it)... And- the amount of turtles in the wild is declining wayyyyy faster than dolphins OR whales. So....? When are they going to make turtle-proof nets? Not just turtles, even, but what about all the endangered fish that get stuck, and die?


----------



## LoutheRussian

T33's Torts said:


> Did they shut down sturgeon season because of overfishing?
> I watched a video about these little devices they string to new fishing net, to send varying wavelengths of sound to dolphins and whales, so they can avoid the area. You know, typical Save the Sea Life thing.
> What struck me as odd is that people are always worried about the darn whales and dolphins... I get that they're in risk, but what are people doing for the turtles?! More turtle die in nets than dolphins (this is true, I googled it)... And- the amount of turtles in the wild is declining wayyyyy faster than dolphins OR whales. So....? When are they going to make turtle-proof nets? Not just turtles, even, but what about all the endangered fish that get stuck, and die?


I agree that there is overfishing the US is just as guilty as anyone for this happening however the US is making changes to solve this. The other countries however are not all doing something to help. The giant purse seining boats from Japan and other countries do a lot to eliminate fish populations


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Well, obviously the US isn't the only country fishing in the seas...


----------



## LoutheRussian

[Q UOTE="T33's Torts, post: 872273, member: 32484"]Well, obviously the US isn't the only country fishing in the seas... [/QUOTE]
Smartass lol



Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Moral of the story is that humans are monsters that have a natural tendency to ruin things.


----------



## T33's Torts

My voice is funny to begin with, and being sick only adds to the oddness.


----------



## mike taylor

If more poeple would hunt their own food and stop buying it from stores this would stop . You can grow food in your yard . Believe it or not . Pigs, chicken ,cows whatever you wish . If only you lived in the country .


----------



## mike taylor

Check this out! Everything is bigger in Texas!


----------



## T33's Torts

Supply in demand, right? If people stopped eating other animals, we wouldn't have a problem at all. 
I'm part insane, so this is all stuff I've looked into. Think about it, farming animals (ie, farm raised tilapia) would be unnecessary, giving more land away from the city, which would spread out thinning spots in the ozone, essentially slowing global warming.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Check this out! Everything is bigger in Texas!


The tail on that thing is crazy!


----------



## mike taylor

It looks like a female to me . Males have larger tails . Alligator snappers can you say AWESOME! Sons friend found her in his pond . They took this picture and put her right back . Lucky s.o.b. I've wanted to catch one my whole live that big . But the biggest one I have found was 20 lbs . I bet she is 100 lbs or more .


----------



## StarSapphire22

Littlefoot stopped after thirds but looks like he's in a bit of a food coma, lol. Kinda worried he might bust a seam on his shell lol. Pretty sure he ate his weight in spring mix.


----------



## T33's Torts

Mike Taylor: the Turtle Hunter? 
Maybe you should start a fan club. Make tshirts and hats... and pens.


----------



## dmmj




----------



## LoutheRussian

T33's Torts said:


> My voice is funny to begin with, and being sick only adds to the oddness.


I like the sound of your voice. I never thought I sounded funny at all.


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

mike taylor said:


> If more poeple would hunt their own food and stop buying it from stores this would stop . You can grow food in your yard . Believe it or not . Pigs, chicken ,cows whatever you wish . If only you lived in the country .


Exactly! I grew up on a farm and we had chickens and cattle and at my dads we had pigs. Then he moved back to the beach and now it's
Fresh seafood for days. I'm so spoiled when it comes to meat and fish. I almost won't eat store bought tuna at all it's disgusting. Try a can I give you and you'd never go back either. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Monday everyone


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> Michigan... Hmm I have an ex with family there she's still a close friend she might let me dry with her cousin. I'll be in Texas this fall. So maybe on the way back from that?
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


That'd be in time for fall clean up 
I plan on doing the first time by mid next week since I'm having a bridal shower here in three weeks. I have been thinking if it's nice out I could do it on the deck.


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> Did they shut down sturgeon season because of overfishing?
> I watched a video about these little devices they string to new fishing net, to send varying wavelengths of sound to dolphins and whales, so they can avoid the area. You know, typical Save the Sea Life thing.
> What struck me as odd is that people are always worried about the darn whales and dolphins... I get that they're in risk, but what are people doing for the turtles?! More turtle die in nets than dolphins (this is true, I googled it)... And- the amount of turtles in the wild is declining wayyyyy faster than dolphins OR whales. So....? When are they going to make turtle-proof nets? Not just turtles, even, but what about all the endangered fish that get stuck, and die?


Whales are a concern because of how quickly you can kill them but how long it takes them to reproduce. The reproduction rates of dolphins I'll be honest and say I know nothing of but I wonder if turtles are the same. I know they reproduce in bulk but what are the rates of making it to adulthood.


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> I agree that there is overfishing the US is just as guilty as anyone for this happening however the US is making changes to solve this. The other countries however are not all doing something to help. The giant purse seining boats from Japan and other countries do a lot to eliminate fish populations
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


You are right, I'm not anti fishing but when you fish something to extinction it's insanity. I get that maybe some fish are delicious but it makes me wonder if some cultures could either farm raise the fish they love or give them a few years to repopulate?


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> Moral of the story is that humans are monsters that have a natural tendency to ruin things.


I think this unfortunately is a truth.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Kerryann said:


> You are right, I'm not anti fishing but when you fish something to extinction it's insanity. I get that maybe some fish are delicious but it makes me wonder if some cultures could either farm raise the fish they love or give them a few years to repopulate?


There are lots of fish that are farm raised salmon being one of them. This year the salmon population for chinooks coming up the Columbia River has almost tripled from last year. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday everyone



Right back at you!


----------



## Jacqui

Not even 7:30 and I already have my first tick of the day crawling on me.... and none of my morning jobs have even taken me into the heavy tick area.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I found a grape vine growing inside of one of my rose bushes today. I had to dig it out and go plant it with my other grape vines. Nothing is fully in season yet here in Michigan other than my day lilies. I thinned them out last year and planted day lilies all around the yard but insanity they came back in like thick as thieves.



Your daylilies are already blooming?


----------



## Jacqui

We sure had an afternoon/night of some heavy rain. Was nice to see a little water in the one pond I go by and had been dry. The fields were really needing it.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Not even 7:30 and I already have my first tick of the day crawling on me.... and none of my morning jobs have even taken me into the heavy tick area.



I am starting to think you might not be the witch you've led us to believe you are. Everyone knows ticks avoid witches. must be extra sweet to atttact them at such a distance.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning All! ! ! 

Happy Monday!!May everyone have a smooth and productive day. 

And Dear Maggie: How was your arm?


----------



## LolaMyLove

Morning Everyone. Groggy today, didn't want to come home yesterday. Need lots of coffee to get me through today.


----------



## bouaboua

We have witch here??


----------



## Marissa801

New here ! Hello everyone


----------



## becky_tortoise

welcome


----------



## taza

Marissa801 said:


> New here ! Hello everyone


Hello and welcome


----------



## bouaboua

Marissa801 said:


> New here ! Hello everyone


Hello and Welcome. How are you??


----------



## LolaMyLove

Marissa801 said:


> New here ! Hello everyone


Hello


----------



## Marissa801

I'm very good everyone . I joined this site/ app for help on my turtles shell... Mind helping me in the right direction of someone who knows. ? I posted here (struggled trying to post ) 


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Red-Eared-Slider-hatchlings-shell-rot!?.93744/


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I am starting to think you might not be the witch you've led us to believe you are. Everyone knows ticks avoid witches. must be extra sweet to atttact them at such a distance.



I do believe that is the sweetest thing you have ever said to me.


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> Morning Everyone. Groggy today, didn't want to come home yesterday. Need lots of coffee to get me through today.



Why didn't you want to come home?


----------



## Jacqui

Marissa801 said:


> New here ! Hello everyone



Hi! *waves*


----------



## bouaboua

littlestella said:


> Morning Everyone. Groggy today, didn't want to come home yesterday. Need lots of coffee to get me through today.


Why?? Coffee are ready here.......


----------



## Jacqui

Marissa801 said:


> I'm very good everyone . I joined this site/ app for help on my turtles shell... Mind helping me in the right direction of someone who knows. ? I posted here (struggled trying to post )
> 
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Red-Eared-Slider-hatchlings-shell-rot!?.93744/



Looks like Yvonne gave you a link to help. I am guessing their shells are still kinda soft? As to the light, I am going to guess it's not a UVB light. They tend to be costly. Could you cll the pet store and ask what kind it was? Then go online and look it up to be sure what it offers. If you can get them some time outside in natural sunlight, that is the very best thing. Right now most places (like WalMart) have the kiddie wading pools cheap and they make great outside temp pools. You won't need a filter, you can just dump the water every couple of days to clean it out. I would cover it with something like a screen top with chicken wire or one of those bird mesh things. You want something to give a little protection, yet with large enough mesh openings to allow the sun's rays in. Also make sure it is located where they can get out of the sun and into the shade as they want. Temps will get hot quickly also in those things, so watch that. Give the babies some where they can get up and bask. Adding some plants (like water hyacinths and even cheap plastic viney stuff from the store, will give them hiding spots and a sense of security (and more places to get out of the water).


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Why?? Coffee are ready here.......



Who made that coffee???


----------



## LoutheRussian

Morning everyone 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Marissa801

Thank you guys! Your so nice


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Luke. You are early today. have your Morning coffee yet??


----------



## bouaboua

I'm having my coffee with cinnamon brown sugar breakfast biscuits.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Moring Luke. How are you feeling today?


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Hello Luke. You are early today. have your Morning coffee yet??


No I haven't but I sounds good I'll be making some shortly


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'm having my coffee with cinnamon brown sugar breakfast biscuits.



That sounds good.... not the coffee part, but the biscuits.


----------



## Jacqui

Marissa801 said:


> Your so nice



You just don't really know us yet.


----------



## Elohi

GOOD MORNING!!
Just kissed a toddler boo boo...the top of her foot LOL. And now she is throwing balls around and counting. And now she has thrown them to me and I wasn't prepared to catch. LOL. 
She is now requesting to see the taco truck that she thinks she hears. And yes, we have a taco truck that drives around playing music like an ice cream truck lol. 
And now her attention has already redirected to her states puzzle. 
Did I tell you all she is starting to read a little bit? She knows a lot of sight words and she is memorizing some of her books. She gets the gist of phonics but doesn't apply it when she sees a word she doesn't know yet. But even still, it's pretty impressive for someone her age. She will be 3 in September. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

Seriously, there are things like taco trucks?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> You just don't really know us yet.


We have witch here......According to someone.........Hahahahahahahaha! ! ! !! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> We have witch here......According to someone.........Hahahahahahahaha! ! ! !! !


The wicked witch of the west even.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! !

Mmmmmmmm Taco Truck.......Sounds good. Even only 7:30 AM here...I want some taco for lunch today.


----------



## bouaboua

She can be as wicked as she want to be but she have no effects on me. Because I'm too sweet.......


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! !
> 
> Mmmmmmmm Taco Truck.......Sounds good. Even only 7:30 AM here...I want some taco for lunch today.



I know it has made me hungry for them. You did notice that was the main thing I took from her entire comment?  Not that I didn't enjoy the part about Itty Bitty, but wow a truck that comes to your neighborhood with tacos!! I might have to move.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> She can be as wicked as she want to be but she have no effects on me. Because I'm too sweet.......




... modest too.


----------



## bouaboua

I will have crew here in 30 mins to tear down my old sun-room. I know two of them are Mexican, so I know I will have mexican food for lunch for sure.....Hahahaha 

Good timing Elohi! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Because I'm too sweet.......



Must be all those biscuits your eating this morning.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I will have crew here in 30 mins to tear down my old sun-room. I know two of them are Mexican, so I know I will have mexican food for lunch for sure.....Hahahaha
> 
> Good timing Elohi! ! !



But maybe they will want Chinese.


----------



## Elohi

lol! Yup, we sure do. Taco truck driving around waving at anyone outside and his truck plays music just like the ice cream truck would. When we first moved out here I couldn't believe my eyes. I've never bought from the taco truck, but I bet he sells barbacoa and medudo. I'm really wanting to try a good barbacoa taco. I hear they are pretty good. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> ... modest too.


I'm not sure about that part! ! ! 

Deep down.....I still a arrogant bastard, for only sometime!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> lol! Yup, we sure do. Taco truck driving around waving at anyone outside and his truck plays music just like the ice cream truck would. When we first moved out here I couldn't believe my eyes. I've never bought from the taco truck, but I bet he sells barbacoa and medudo. I'm really wanting to try a good barbacoa taco. I hear they are pretty good.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Where in Texas are you? That is, if you share that infor online. I have been amazed at the wonderful food some of those type of place are. I would be in such trouble, if we had one coming through my neighborhood... of course then I may never have to come into town to buy groceries again.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'm not sure about that part! ! !
> 
> Deep down.....I still a arrogant bastard, for only sometime!!!!



Making no comments....


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> But maybe they will want Chinese.


No....I want Taco, Taco, Taco.

So they are here.....Later! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Making no comments....


Thank you! ! ! 

You are Sweet.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> No....I want Taco, Taco, Taco.
> 
> So they are here.....Later! ! ! ! !



Good luck... and enjoy the Chinese lunch....


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> You are Sweet.



Boy do I have you fooled.


----------



## Elohi

San Antonio. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> Moring Luke. How are you feeling today?


My back is killing me and I really don't want to get up off the couch but I'm not sure if it hurts worse standing sitting or laying down


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

My back hurt yesterday, so I laid flat on the floor. It was very uncomfortable, but it didn't hurt. Sitting is very very painful for me. It's my fault, I slept weird.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its already 9.. Woah.


----------



## yillt

T33's Torts said:


> My back hurt yesterday, so I laid flat on the floor. It was very uncomfortable, but it didn't hurt. Sitting is very very painful for me. It's my fault, I slept weird.


I didn't recognise you as you've changed your photo. I hope your back gets better.


----------



## bouaboua

Tear it up......

And ready to built a Tortoise room! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## yillt

bouaboua said:


> Tear it up......
> 
> And ready to built a Tortoise room! ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> View attachment 82354
> View attachment 82355
> View attachment 82356
> View attachment 82357
> View attachment 82358
> View attachment 82359
> View attachment 82360


Lucky tortoise.


----------



## JoesMum

Ooh! Hard hats and steel toe cap boots for a while?!


----------



## Ashes

So many comments... Can't read em all so.... hello everyone! Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Ashley!


----------



## ijmccollum

[email protected]! Go away for awhile and come back to....I don't know what? I guess I need to get to know the forum again, it looks so different.


----------



## bouaboua

Welcome back! ! ! !


----------



## ijmccollum

bouaboua said:


> Welcome back! ! ! !


Thanks, is it just me or has the format changed?

Dang, you got a major project going on. Best to you and all those lucky torts.


----------



## bouaboua

It is not you. It is the forum. It has been upgraded about three months ago. 

Yap!!! Major project. But all for Torts.


----------



## ijmccollum

bouaboua said:


> It is not you. It is the forum. It has been upgraded about three months ago.
> 
> Yap!!! Major project. But all for Torts.


Can't wait to see your end result, bet those torts can't wait to get in there too.
I feel so chintzy, all CherryBomb has is his winter viv inside the house, which needs to be upgraded, and a 3x4 outside enclosure, which also needs to be enlarged. Good thing I only have the one and he is still small.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> My back is killing me and I really don't want to get up off the couch but I'm not sure if it hurts worse standing sitting or laying down
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



What did you do to it?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> It is not you. It is the forum. It has been upgraded about three months ago.
> 
> Yap!!! Major project. But all for Torts.



Ssshhh you should have not told. Think of the fun we coulda had.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> [email protected]! Go away for awhile and come back to....I don't know what? I guess I need to get to know the forum again, it looks so different.



Hey Stranger, glad to see you back.


----------



## Jacqui

Steven what was wrong with what you had... or maybe I should ask what your changing.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> What did you do to it?


I have no idea. All I know is I'm in pain and I have to work soon


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Sorry folks but Luke is gonna get sentimental and personal for a moment and lay out some emotion.

I, like so many others, write to express what I feel deep within. When I finish a poem I feel good about completing I sit back and I enjoy it for a moment before tucking it away. I posted once to a poetry website and entered myself into a contest years ago (Wonder Town) solely for self affirmation and to maybe hear from someone that I wasn't an awful poet. To my complete surprise I won. I received far more feedback than I ever imagined and all the attention was too much I did not reply or collect my prize (publication in a book and a flight to Reno to speak at a convention) and in the following months I eventually stopped writing altogether. 
Several years have passed and I recently picked up the pen again but I felt my poetry had become forced. The words no longer sprang from within and the pen no longer bled for me. I was distraught initially but kept with it and although I still struggle the flow is returning. I decided to force myself to post on the site again and not run from the feedback be it good or bad. Thank you to all who read my writings and for any comments left. Your support means more than you know.



Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Ssshhh you should have not told. Think of the fun we coulda had.


You are "SWEET".......for sure in a different way I shall say! ! ! ! 

Hahahahaha................I'm too easy to give away.


----------



## LoutheRussian

So many grammatical mistakes in that post. That's what I get for not proofreading 


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Steven what was wrong with what you had... or maybe I should ask what your changing.


Do you mean the old sun-room?

It was build by panel type of material. Not insulated well at all. It is so hot in the summer and cold in winter. Carpet floor is hard to keep clean too. 

I will built it like regular house with good insulation and tile floor that easy to clean. More power outlet. Then I will move all my tortoise tables into this new sun-room.


----------



## Yvonne G

I hated to see the green house window boxes taken out. I've always wanted a couple of green house window boxes. After the project is finished will all your tortoises live in there?


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> So many grammatical mistakes in that post. That's what I get for not proofreading
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Like any of us really care?


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Sorry folks but Luke is gonna get sentimental and personal for a moment and lay out some emotion.
> 
> I, like so many others, write to express what I feel deep within. When I finish a poem I feel good about completing I sit back and I enjoy it for a moment before tucking it away. I posted once to a poetry website and entered myself into a contest years ago (Wonder Town) solely for self affirmation and to maybe hear from someone that I wasn't an awful poet. To my complete surprise I won. I received far more feedback than I ever imagined and all the attention was too much I did not reply or collect my prize (publication in a book and a flight to Reno to speak at a convention) and in the following months I eventually stopped writing altogether.
> Several years have passed and I recently picked up the pen again but I felt my poetry had become forced. The words no longer sprang from within and the pen no longer bled for me. I was distraught initially but kept with it and although I still struggle the flow is returning. I decided to force myself to post on the site again and not run from the feedback be it good or bad. Thank you to all who read my writings and for any comments left. Your support means more than you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



I wish you the best.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> Like any of us really care?



To be more clear, I am talking about the mistakes, not about what you wrote.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Do you mean the old sun-room?
> 
> It was build by panel type of material. Not insulated well at all. It is so hot in the summer and cold in winter. Carpet floor is hard to keep clean too.
> 
> I will built it like regular house with good insulation and tile floor that easy to clean. More power outlet. Then I will move all my tortoise tables into this new sun-room.



Okay, that makes sense. It just looked so good.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I hated to see the green house window boxes taken out. I've always wanted a couple of green house window boxes. After the project is finished will all your tortoises live in there?



Me too. I was thinking wish I lived near and could raid his trash.


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> So many grammatical mistakes in that post. That's what I get for not proofreading
> Luke&Lou



Hey, 75% of my posts are riddled with error, even AFTER I proofread.


----------



## AZtortMom

this is how we torts deal with the heat in Phoenix


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> Ssshhh you should have not told. Think of the fun we coulda had.


That would have been too easy, I am getting old you know.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm freaking out over the next sulcata cage. I have the gigantic Christmas tree bin, and the sulcatas.... What next? I have lists of stuff I need, prices (YIKES!) and info I have to gather, but this is very overwhelming. 

First thing (not really) first, what kind of plants would survive well with high temps and humidity, and low sunlight? The ones I have now (for the indoor enclosure) are succulents, but I'm bored with them.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 82391
> this is how we torts deal with the heat in Phoenix
> View attachment 82393


I want to jump in too. It is cool.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hey all.


----------



## bouaboua

Hi. Hello!!!!!

Heavy work.....Not me. I only taking pictures and deliver drinking water.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Isaiah! What's up? Anything fun going on? 

I know Steven's having a blast taking pictures and carrying water... 
I was playing with Tank. I had to bribe him to get him to let me pet his arms. He ran away once I ran out of cactus.


----------



## T33's Torts

So far, I gathered the prices of everything, and it'll come around $250. Knowing me, that means a total of $350. Not counting the insanely bumped electric bill.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ugh. I am officially not doing any more wedding planning today. We registered for about 50-55 items (some, like dishes, have multiples) and I was told it's "not enough" for 140 guests. I was careful to include price points from $10-$400 so any budget works but why does it matter how MANY items I have?! I mean, I feel like we registered for a LOT! And it's not like each guest would buy something. Families and couples are a lot of our guest list! http://olkandvoss.ourwedding.com/view/5258813377012508/30648490


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Hi. Hello!!!!!
> 
> Heavy work.....Not me. I only taking pictures and deliver drinking water.



That's the kind of work I like doing, too!


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> Hey all.



Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 82391
> this is how we torts deal with the heat in Phoenix
> View attachment 82393



I'd like to join him/her about now...


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Ugh. I am officially not doing any more wedding planning today. We registered for about 50-55 items (some, like dishes, have multiples) and I was told it's "not enough" for 140 guests. I was careful to include price points from $10-$400 so any budget works but why does it matter how MANY items I have?! I mean, I feel like we registered for a LOT! And it's not like each guest would buy something. Families and couples are a lot of our guest list! http://olkandvoss.ourwedding.com/view/5258813377012508/30648490



Sounds like a lot to me, but then again I never did the whole big wedding thing. I was always broke, so went cheap.


----------



## StarSapphire22

My cousin saw this guy while jogging today...anyone know what it is?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Oh God oh God oh God I have a huge spider trapped under a cup and I don't know what to do with it now.


----------



## T33's Torts

The word "fire" comes to mind.... Or a vacuum. Or a shoe. Or you can just scream "Taylor" very, very loudly.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Taylors not home! And I can't let go of the cup or he'll get out. Plus he's on carpet, which is flammable.


----------



## StarSapphire22

oh god oh god oh god.


----------



## AZtortMom

Get a piece of paper and slide it under the cup and spider and carry outside


----------



## AZtortMom

tortoisetime565 said:


> Hey all.


Hi *waves*


----------



## tortoisetime565

Slots been going on. I graduated high school. I'm also shot hours up to 45 a week at work. Lol. 

Torts are great. They live outside full time now! And they love it. Im getting them situated. I never found six. I'm hoping he is alive somewhere. The remaining duck is doing GREAT!! He has his big duck feathers and can almost fly. But has a gimpy leg. So we will probably end up keeping him. I have Sheldon a new pen build in the yard with the others so she is safe from any predators minus really big birds. Assuming we have those in okc.. Lol.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Hi *waves*


Hi back. 

Hello! ! ! How was your day?

8 Hours of physical labor...........of the construction crew. 

I'm tired. by just watching them and direct them what I want. 

It is fun!!


----------



## bouaboua

To be continue tomorrow.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Your daylilies are already blooming?


No but the greens are like like huge bushes.


----------



## Kerryann

Marissa801 said:


> New here ! Hello everyone


Hi and welcome


----------



## T33's Torts

Sorry 'bout the lost tort, Isaiah.. Congrats on your graduation.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I am so glad Taylor works like 2 blocks away. He just had a 15 minute break and came to smush my spider. And flushed it. Just in case. And then laughed at crying hyperventilating me.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Anyone know what plant this is?


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> I'm having my coffee with cinnamon brown sugar breakfast biscuits.


What??? I want cinnamon sugar biscuits  You can keep the coffee though.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> You are "SWEET".......for sure in a different way I shall say! ! ! !
> 
> Hahahahaha................I'm too easy to give away.


She's sweet, don't let her fool you.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> Oh God oh God oh God I have a huge spider trapped under a cup and I don't know what to do with it now.


screaming and running would what I'd do. I almost jumped out of my kayak last summer into a swamp when a dandy long leg tried to attack me. Mike came over and rescued me then too. One day I was victimized by a jumping spider and my dogs and I were trapped in my bedroom for at least an hour before Mike was able to get home and save me


----------



## StarSapphire22

I just sat there holding that cup, crying and texting Taylor a zillion times till he answered me for about a half hour. 

....Okay, it was the longest thirty four minutes of my LIFE.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Hi back.
> 
> Hello! ! ! How was your day?
> 
> 8 Hours of physical labor...........of the construction crew.
> 
> I'm tired. by just watching them and direct them what I want.
> 
> It is fun!!


I'm doing good  staying cool.


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> What??? I want cinnamon sugar biscuits  You can keep the coffee though.


Are you sure?

If I told you that coffee are from Hawaii. 

I will have a pot of hot coffee and stack of biscuits for you tomorrow morning.


----------



## T33's Torts

You sound like me, Jessica.  

On Thursday, I was doing laundry and there was a spider.... I didn't notice it, and my hand freakin' touched it. I promptly dropped whatever was in my hand, took a breath, and started screaming at the top of my lungs. Blondie looked at me like ... I didn't actually srop screaming until he literally dragged me inside. 

I almost hit him, later, when he randomly said, "I didn't actually kill the spider. So now it might come back, angry, to murder you."


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> She's sweet, don't let her fool you.


Of cause I know. When she say she is mean and a witch, which only means she is a sweet lady.


----------



## StarSapphire22

This might be TMI, but in retrospect, it's a funny story...though I certainly didn't think so at the time!

I went into the bathroom to do my business, got my pants down and had just sat down when the BIGGEST spider I've ever seen dropped down from the fan above my head and stopped literally half an inch from my nose. If I wasn't already peeing, I probably would have wet my pants. And, because it was so close to me, the slightest breath disturbed it's little string it was dangling on, so I was sitting there tears streaming down my face, trying not to hyperventilate and whisper-screaming at Taylor to come kill it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Moe's new after dinner ritual. I'm beginning to think he's part sea turtle


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 82430
> Moe's new after dinner ritual. I'm beginning to think he's part sea turtle


He really looks like he enjoy the soak. 

But get him a bigger pool. Hahahaha...


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> If I told you that coffee are from Hawaii.
> 
> I will have a pot of hot coffee and stack of biscuits for you tomorrow morning.


Fantastic  but you may have to mail them to me. I have a meeting at 8:30 am.


----------



## AZtortMom

He does enjoy it. What's funny is that I just upgraded it about 2 months ago. It's a 14 inch saucer. Time for the biggest one Home Depot makes


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> Fantastic  but you may have to mail them to me. I have a meeting at 8:30 am.


That will be little difficult, if you don't mind that coffee will me little cold!


----------



## Ashes

Lmao. Okay, I feel like I have a toddler again. My fiancé's son is laying with me.... and was playing with my toes. Now he's just holding it..... (My foot looks funny in the pic but it made me laugh).


----------



## mike taylor

Well at least he likes you . Most step kids hate their new step parent . Well on to the spider . I can catch snakes, lizards, frogs, alligators no problem . Let a bug of any kind jump on me man to little girl in point one second . My wife laughs at me . But let a June bug fly in her hair . She does the same thing . I kill every bug around from fleas to spiders I don't discriminate .


----------



## T33's Torts

Very....interesting? LOL. 

I ordered pizza.  Any minute now.....


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> I almost hit him, later, when he randomly said, "I didn't actually kill the spider. So now it might come back, angry, to murder you."


"I know where you live. My house!"



mike taylor said:


> Well at least he likes you . Most step kids hate their new step parent . Well on to the spider . I can catch snakes, lizards, frogs, alligators no problem . Let a bug of any kind jump on me man to little girl in point one second . My wife laughs at me . But let a June bug fly in her hair . She does the same thing . I kill every bug around from fleas to spiders I don't discriminate .


I relocate some, and oversized boot the others. I'm a capricious overlord.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey thats not cooking! I hate the way pizza places cook their pizza . They're run on a belt through a pizza oven . Thin crust cooks as long as thick crust . So when you get your pizza you have to put it in the oven and cook it more . There's only one pizza place that is awesome around here . Its call brothers pizza . They cook it I a fire pizza oven . There Sicilian Pizza is the bomb.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> That will be little difficult, if you don't mind that coffee will me little cold!


I won't drink the coffee but the biscuits will make it.
Here's a baking secret, anything baked can be saved by freezing it.


----------



## Kerryann

Here are my day lilies for Jacqui.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Here are my day lilies for Jacqui.



Looks like lots of leaves, but do you have blooms? Trying to compare your stage to what stage mine are in.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> screaming and running would what I'd do. I almost jumped out of my kayak last summer into a swamp when a dandy long leg tried to attack me. Mike came over and rescued me then too. One day I was victimized by a jumping spider and my dogs and I were trapped in my bedroom for at least an hour before Mike was able to get home and save me



Wouldn't the chances of something more "yucky" being in that swamp you were going to jump into?


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> This might be TMI, but in retrospect, it's a funny story...though I certainly didn't think so at the time!
> 
> I went into the bathroom to do my business, got my pants down and had just sat down when the BIGGEST spider I've ever seen dropped down from the fan above my head and stopped literally half an inch from my nose. If I wasn't already peeing, I probably would have wet my pants. And, because it was so close to me, the slightest breath disturbed it's little string it was dangling on, so I was sitting there tears streaming down my face, trying not to hyperventilate and whisper-screaming at Taylor to come kill it.



Oh that is funny!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> He really looks like he enjoy the soak.
> 
> But get him a bigger pool. Hahahaha...



That was my thought!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Well at least he likes you . Most step kids hate their new step parent . Well on to the spider . I can catch snakes, lizards, frogs, alligators no problem . Let a bug of any kind jump on me man to little girl in point one second . My wife laughs at me . But let a June bug fly in her hair . She does the same thing . I kill every bug around from fleas to spiders I don't discriminate .



But it's a June bug! I can't stand those things either.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Looks like lots of leaves, but do you have blooms? Trying to compare your stage to what stage mine are in.


I have some of the sticks coming up where the flowers will perch.
What's crazy about those is I thinned those last year so much I was kinda worried about them looking wispy and weedy. They came back with a vengeance.
I inter planted my orange tiger day lilies with some red and yellow day lilies that I added last year. I didn't plant them early enough to see the color last year so I'm really excited.


----------



## Jacqui

My hubby is now in Nebraska!!! Looking good for his getting home tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I have some of the sticks coming up where the flowers will perch.
> What's crazy about those is I thinned those last year so much I was kinda worried about them looking wispy and weedy. They came back with a vengeance.
> I inter planted my orange tiger day lilies with some red and yellow day lilies that I added last year. I didn't plant them early enough to see the color last year so I'm really excited.



Sounds like it should be pretty.


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Hey thats not cooking! I hate the way pizza places cook their pizza . They're run on a belt through a pizza oven . Thin crust cooks as long as thick crust . So when you get your pizza you have to put it in the oven and cook it more . There's only one pizza place that is awesome around here . Its call brothers pizza . They cook it I a fire pizza oven . There Sicilian Pizza is the bomb.


I love fire pizza oven places with a super thin crust.


----------



## Jacqui

Boy the frogs are sure singing away tonight.  I think they were glad about last night's rain too.


----------



## Jacqui

I like the fire cooked pizza with wheat crust. It's been years since I had one though. When I go to the city, I never think to eat pizza.


----------



## Jacqui

I have had one lone firefly every night this last week lighting up in my backyard. He seems early in the season, which may be why he is the only one.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'll admit, this pizza isn't the best, but its edible.

I do not tolerate spiders. At all.

So today I was messing with some potting soil (I'm planting birdseed) and Dylan was being SUPER helpful (sitting on his *** under the canopy staring at his phone). So, I walked over and (dirty gloves on) poked his dimples. 
He screamed like a little girl. 
"Poor Blondie.... You'll just have to help me now.."


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Get a piece of paper and slide it under the cup and spider and carry outside




This would have been my route.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> This would have been my route.


 
That spider was scary fast. This wouldn't have worked. Especially since I have to leave my apartment, go down two halls, up a flight of stairs, through the entryway and out 2 doors before I make it outside.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Boy the frogs are sure singing away tonight.  I think they were glad about last night's rain too.


It rained like crazy here today. I loved it


----------



## jaizei

StarSapphire22 said:


> That spider was scary fast. This wouldn't have worked. Especially since I have to leave my apartment, go down two halls, up a flight of stairs, through the entryway and out 2 doors before I make it outside.



Thats why you have to be faster


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> That spider was scary fast. This wouldn't have worked. Especially since I have to leave my apartment, go down two halls, up a flight of stairs, through the entryway and out 2 doors before I make it outside.



Use the window....


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> This would have been my route.


That's what Mike would have done. We rehome what we can back to the great outdoors. Mike is sort of in the dog house right now because he boot some hops and he kept them indoors for a while. They came with some ants. You can't rehome ants, they mostly die in the process.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> It rained like crazy here today. I loved it



We are suppose to get more tomorrow. Part of me wants more, but then part thinks how fast those darn weeds are currently growing and thinks maybe no rain is a good thing.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> Use the window....


 
screens!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> That's what Mike would have done. We rehome what we can back to the great outdoors. Mike is sort of in the dog house right now because he boot some hops and he kept them indoors for a while. They came with some ants. You can't rehome ants, they mostly die in the process.



That they do.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> screens!



That's true. I have a few windows I have my screens out of for one reason or another, so I forget most windows have them in.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> It rained like crazy here today. I loved it



Did you get the loud thunder and the lightening too?


----------



## Jacqui

It really seems dark up here tonight. I need more stars to come out! lol

Luke is your back better tonight?

Poor Steven you worked soooo hard today.


----------



## mike taylor

Thats the way I work B . I point my finger and watch my boys do the hard work . I'm the brain they are the mussel . Thats why I fed them so good . That way they get big quickly and take over all the work I don't want to do but want finished . I use crawfish as bait ......it works every time .


----------



## T33's Torts

I want popcorn.......


----------



## StarSapphire22

Taylor is picking up milk. Once he brings that home I am gonna have honey nut cheerios with some sliced up bananners in it. I have been craving it for a few days. YUM.


----------



## mike taylor

Well put a bag right in the microwave.


----------



## T33's Torts

Mike, uunderstand that you are not the brain. You are the _thing _that relays the brain's message. 


Psssssst....pssssst.... Your wife is the brain. 

"Mike, fix this please...." 
"Sure......... ...... Boys, come fix this."


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Mike, uunderstand that you are not the brain. You are the _thing _that relays the brain's message.
> 
> 
> Psssssst....pssssst.... Your wife is the brain.
> 
> "Mike, fix this please...."
> "Sure......... ...... Boys, come fix this."


 
teeheehee...


----------



## mike taylor

Hey tiff glade you're back to your ole smart as self . TEEHEEHEE! Hoe smart can she really be? After all she married me . Ha ha


----------



## T33's Torts

Glad to be back. 

Exactly. She married you, and you get done whatever she requested.. Its just that YOU aren't the one doing anything!


----------



## mike taylor

You are so right . She's evil!


----------



## StarSapphire22

these cheerios are so freaking good.


----------



## mike taylor

Aaaaaaaaaaah! You suck I'm out of cheerios! I eat a bowl almost every night . Hey the wife went shopping on her way home off to the kitchen.


----------



## T33's Torts

Just stating the obvious Mike... Just stating the obvious...


----------



## mike taylor

Hells yeah we have cheerios . She's so smart she got me cheerios . So she can keep me happy and working . LOL


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay so I sleep in big tshirts and old striped/plaid type PJ bottoms. Apparently this is funny to some people...





For the record, I don't wear stuff THIS big.


----------



## T33's Torts

Mike the term is "instructing" not "working".


----------



## mike taylor

Apparently you haven't worked with two teenagers .


----------



## T33's Torts

You're right, I haven't. I, instead, point my finger and wait... and wait..... and wait s'more until my arm gets tired. Then I smear dirt on blondie (hahahaha....Dirty blonde.. hahahahahha) and do the work myself.


----------



## T33's Torts

The floor isn't as comfortable as I remember...


----------



## želva

Morning! How is everyone doing today ?


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm getting ready to go to sleep! It's 11:07pm in SoCal. I'm tired! I enjoyed popcorn, and now its nearing time to turn the lights out.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning! I am trying to motivate mysekf to leave for work in about 20 minutes! It's a struggle today


----------



## želva

T33's Torts said:


> I'm getting ready to go to sleep! It's 11:07pm in SoCal. I'm tired! I enjoyed popcorn, and now its nearing time to turn the lights out.


Good night!


----------



## želva

I deleted all my photos from fb and most of ''friends'' 
Because honestly i don't need them n my life, plus i need to not have a reason to check fb constantly. 
I might delete it completely once, but not right now, sometimes there are some useful post in university group.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone  I hope everyone has a good Tuesday


----------



## AZtortMom

želva said:


> Morning! How is everyone doing today ?


Morning


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good morning! I am trying to motivate mysekf to leave for work in about 20 minutes! It's a struggle today


Morning


----------



## Ashes

Morning.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone  I hope everyone has a good Tuesday


You too. I got to give you this one for wake-up so early everyday. I hope they pay you well! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!!*


----------



## bouaboua

Have myself ready for the day two of my sun-room renovation. 

I need coffee!!


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Good morning! I am trying to motivate mysekf to leave for work in about 20 minutes! It's a struggle today



I hope your day at work goes well. I know I had to struggle to get up this morning. Was just so cozy in bed.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Have myself ready for the day two of my sun-room renovation.
> 
> I need coffee!!



Yep, better drink a bunch of it, you have a hard day of work ahead of you.


----------



## bouaboua

I need to go to Chicago next week (Thursday and Friday), I hope by then the project are completed.

Good Morning Jacqui.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone  I hope everyone has a good Tuesday



I hope your day is awesome too! Mine should be good, as hubby is coming home today! Plus it might rain, so then I won't feel so guilty about not getting work done outside instead of playing hookey out in the truck with Jeff.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I need to go to Chicago next week (Thursday and Friday), I hope by then the project are completed.
> 
> Good Morning Jacqui.



For work or pleasure? (to Chicago)


----------



## Jacqui

This morning (just a few minutes ago) as I was coming to come online, there was a wild ornate box turtle crossing the road.  Nice start to the day.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> For work or pleasure? (to Chicago)


For work. A meeting with a customer. I have few hours to waste in the afternoon after the morning meeting.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hello hello hello


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Luke! Good Morning!


----------



## LoutheRussian

I was reading about my zodiac sign and thought I was reading an exact description of who I am what I feel an why I do what I do. I match my sign 100% 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Hello Luke! Good Morning!


Guten morgen 


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

I hope all the reading are positive.


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> I hope all the reading are positive.


It pretty much covers it all good bad and why 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

Good morning everyone. Coffee time. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Monica. I had my already. 

May you have a dandy day! ! ! ! !


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Monica. I had my already.
> 
> May you have a dandy day! ! ! ! !



You are so chipper in the morning. May I borrow some? I am always groggy and draggy assy LOL. 

I have an ARD (IEP) meeting at 11 to add accommodations to my sons IEP. The last big assignment of the yr for his English class has raised some concerns about what his teachers expectations were for her students and the sped department is using the entire mess as a learning experience. The assignment was upper hs/ college level and no one knew until I started emailing the sped coord with my concerns. These are 6th graders! The teacher is new to the district and her aid is BRAND new this yr so they have some links to iron out. 
But anyways, they are adding accoms to his IEP because the new middle school is opening and he will have to go to the new school. So they want to make sure he is covered well in case it takes a while to get more testing done at the new school. I'm demanding more testing because he is struggling something fierce. They still refuse to use his autism for his IEP, they instead are using his severe anxiety for his accoms. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

It is not easy to be a Mom when you have a boy with autism. I have a niece, her son also have very severe autism, he is 6 years old now, wouldn't or can't call Mon or Dad. Still not able to learn how to use toilet. He is a very nice looking boy but with such difficult challenges.

Best wish to you and your family today. We will take one day at a time. May things are lighting up for you everyday.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Please look at my thread about Lou's leg


Luke&Lou


----------



## Yvonne G

želva said:


> I deleted all my photos from fb and most of ''friends''
> Because honestly i don't need them n my life, plus i need to not have a reason to check fb constantly.
> I might delete it completely once, but not right now, sometimes there are some useful post in university group.




I have never seen the value in facebook.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> I have never seen the value in facebook.


Im right there with you Yvonne.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> You too. I got to give you this one for wake-up so early everyday. I hope they pay you well! ! !


Morning to you  they pay me well enough. The pay off is that I'm home early enough to pretty much have the rest of the day to do what I want. Plus the bennies and pension are awesome


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning to you  they pay me well enough. The pay off is that I'm home early enough to pretty much have the rest of the day to do what I want. Plus the bennies and pension are awesome


Well. Then that is really worth of getting up at two AM every morning. Good for you.


----------



## bouaboua

Look this breakfast sandwich my wife made for me this morning! ! ! ! 

Roast-beef with egg and onion.


----------



## T33's Torts

Please share Steven.  
Good morning!


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> I was reading about my zodiac sign and thought I was reading an exact description of who I am what I feel an why I do what I do. I match my sign 100%
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I'm a Pisces too, but none i've read sound like me. 
I'll check out Lou's thread in a minute.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Man, I love eggs...darn allergies. Lucky you!


----------



## StarSapphire22

more cheerios and nanners for me!


----------



## bouaboua

Come get it Tiff. I will make sure my wife will keep warm for you.


----------



## T33's Torts

Now you're just teasing me. 

I did add my two cents to Luke's thread, but if someone could check it out, it'd be much appreciated.


----------



## Jacqui

My laptop and TFO are having a small disagreement today it seems.


----------



## Jacqui

That sandwich looks great!


----------



## Yvonne G

The only thing that looks lacking is the excess mayonnaise. LOVE me some mayonnaise!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> The only thing that looks lacking is the excess mayonnaise. LOVE me some mayonnaise!!!


My artery may not agree with excess of mayonnaise. 

Remember............

This is the sandwich "my wife" made for me. I cannot show the one I made.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> The only thing that looks lacking is the excess mayonnaise. LOVE me some mayonnaise!!!



lol you sound like my oldest daughter.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> My artery may not agree with excess of mayonnaise.
> 
> Remember............
> 
> This is the sandwich "my wife" made for me. I cannot show the one I made.



WHAT? You had two sandwiches for breakfast?


----------



## bouaboua

I'm the man of labor today..........You have to feed the army right?


----------



## T33's Torts

I made Tank a Tank salad. Cactus, mazuri, apple and a few strawberries. Little sulcatas get grass and weeds today.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Did you get the loud thunder and the lightening too?


We did and awful traffic because people in Michigan forget how to drive if it's snows, is raining, sunny, or pretty much anything but your standard overcast non wet pavement day.


----------



## želva

Yvonne G said:


> I have never seen the value in facebook.



I don't see it either. I was without facebook up to two years ago. But then i made an account, because there was university group where they posted a lot of thing that would make my life in first year a whole lot easier. But it's not so important anymore in second year as most of things became very individual. Also i made some friends that share study stuff with me if i miss classes. I will probably delete whole account in near future, as i don't have any use for it except playing games.
Forgot to writ down the point of it. In the begging i only used it to check uni group, but then i got cought up in games, commenting, posting photos and everything, which i don't really like.


----------



## JoesMum

I am finally home from work. My regular 4 hours expanded to 11 due to a few crises. It has not been a great day. My husband has poured me a glass of wine and is preparing dinner, so things are improving


----------



## Ashes

Ugh I wanna go home. Work is kinda too boring for my taste today.


----------



## JoesMum

I could have done with boring today. It definitely wasn't boring enough ... excitement isn't always good


----------



## Elohi

Hey all. Back from the ARD and picking up my middle child from school after she fell and got all banged up. Poor kid knocked the wind out of herself playing tag and has scraps all over her because she fell into some concrete stairs 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Yvonne G

Never a dull moment with active kids in the family.


----------



## JoesMum

Elohi said:


> Hey all. Back from the ARD and picking up my middle child from school after she fell and got all banged up. Poor kid knocked the wind out of herself playing tag and has scraps all over her because she fell into some concrete stairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


My two have outgrown that phase now thankfully. It did seem like I was constantly doing first aid on one or the other at one stage though!


----------



## Elohi

I have my doubts that my girls will ever outgrow this, their mother hasn't... LOL. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

http://www.silive.com/westshore/index.ssf/2014/06/good_news_schmul_park_workers.html


----------



## StarSapphire22

Made it in for 5 hours yesterday, and 6 today. Here's hoping I can have a full day of work tomorrow! That'd be great. I've been improving a little in the health department which is exciting!  I think I actually get to start chatting soon instead of just training.

Taylor is home sick today though. Poor guy. Kinda excited to have him all to myself tonight once I get home though. I feel like I never see him anymore!


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Made it in for 5 hours yesterday, and 6 today. Here's hoping I can have a full day of work tomorrow! That'd be great. I've been improving a little in the health department which is exciting!  I think I actually get to start chatting soon instead of just training.
> 
> Taylor is home sick today though. Poor guy. Kinda excited to have him all to myself tonight once I get home though. I feel like I never see him anymore!



Wonderful news about you, but sorry about Tay. Hope he too gets better.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Hey all. Back from the ARD and picking up my middle child from school after she fell and got all banged up. Poor kid knocked the wind out of herself playing tag and has scraps all over her because she fell into some concrete stairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



 Poor kiddo.


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> I could have done with boring today. It definitely wasn't boring enough ... excitement isn't always good



This sounds like something bad may have happened today.  *hug*


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> This sounds like something bad may have happened today.  *hug*


Disaster was averted, but it was a long hard slog to sort things out. Got a really nice text from my boss just now thanking me for everything I did.


----------



## Elohi

So I learned today that if I alter the trio's feeding schedule....they trash the enclosure and soak their Accurite gauges. Nooooo bueno. They killed it. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LoutheRussian

Today is one of those days where I feel like I'm about to break. Everything is coming to a point where I'm just about to snap and it gets really ugly when that happens. I try to keep it all inside but I don't know how much more I can handle. I apologize for this post but I'm thankful you all indulge my insanity 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Today is one of those days where I feel like I'm about to break. Everything is coming to a point where I'm just about to snap and it gets really ugly when that happens. I try to keep it all inside but I don't know how much more I can handle. I apologize for this post but I'm thankful you all indulge my insanity
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


What happened?


----------



## T33's Torts

We're all insane. Don't worry about it.


----------



## mike taylor

Some more nutty than others . ( points finger up ) ha ha


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> Today is one of those days where I feel like I'm about to break. Everything is coming to a point where I'm just about to snap and it gets really ugly when that happens. I try to keep it all inside but I don't know how much more I can handle. I apologize for this post but I'm thankful you all indulge my insanity
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Yeah Luke! What is going on? Don't fell bad. You can talk to us.....


----------



## Yvonne G

Darn, darn and double darn! I really love Jeopardy! I watch it every night. The current winner (up until last night, I mean) had been winning for more than 20 shows, the most wins of any female contestant and had won over $400,000. So last night my daughter came over at 7:15p and asked me to make her a flier on my computer and I missed the end of the show. And, wouldn't you know it, the champ was defeated last night. Does anyone know if there's a way for me to watch last night's episode...maybe on the computer? I looked for it on Comcast (My cable provider) but I couldn't find it. This means a lot to me. I'm stuck in my own little world, and really addicted to that show. I feel empty that I've missed seeing that champ lose.

Maggie says 'hi' but its too hard to type with one hand and she's in a lot of pain, so she'll see us sometime in the future when she feels better.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yvonne, look for it on Hulu.com... Usually you can start a free month trial, watch your show and then cancel the trial. Should be easy! Or you could try YouTubing it.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Some more nutty than others . ( points finger at myself) ha ha


Well guess what I can do.....


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay Yvonne, try this. www.Hulu.com
In the top right area, it'll say "Try HuluPlus today for free" , CLICK HERE! Then sign up for the one week trail. Search Jeopardy! and find your episode, watch it, then try to cancel the trail. Otherwise you'll get like 10 emails saying "Hurry back, Yvonne! Your free trail time is almost up!"


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Darn, darn and double darn! I really love Jeopardy! I watch it every night. The current winner (up until last night, I mean) had been winning for more than 20 shows, the most wins of any female contestant and had won over $400,000. So last night my daughter came over at 7:15p and asked me to make her a flier on my computer and I missed the end of the show. And, wouldn't you know it, the champ was defeated last night. Does anyone know if there's a way for me to watch last night's episode...maybe on the computer? I looked for it on Comcast (My cable provider) but I couldn't find it. This means a lot to me. I'm stuck in my own little world, and really addicted to that show. I feel empty that I've missed seeing that champ lose.
> 
> Maggie says 'hi' but its too hard to type with one hand and she's in a lot of pain, so she'll see us sometime in the future when she feels better.


Hi Back to Maggie. And sorry you miss the show.


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Yeah Luke! What is going on? Don't fell bad. You can talk to us.....


There is just too much going on I might have gotten myself into a situation where I'm damned if I do and look like a punk if I don't. And that's unacceptable for me. There is also a lot of other situations and people compounding things in other aspects of my life. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

LoutheRussian said:


> Today is one of those days where I feel like I'm about to break. Everything is coming to a point where I'm just about to snap and it gets really ugly when that happens. I try to keep it all inside but I don't know how much more I can handle. I apologize for this post but I'm thankful you all indulge my insanity
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm making hair bows tomorrow.


----------



## LoutheRussian

AZtortMom said:


>


I'm really not having a good day. I may hit someone before it's over. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm really not having a good day. I may hit someone before it's over.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


That might not be good..... Don't need to be goin' to jail. Breathe.


----------



## Telid

Ashes said:


> That might not be good..... Don't need to be goin' to jail. Breathe.


He should take up boxing. Very relaxing.


----------



## Ashes

Telid said:


> He should take up boxing. Very relaxing.


Good way to get anger out legally - "legally" being key word.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ashes said:


> That might not be good..... Don't need to be goin' to jail. Breathe.


Yea I really didn't like being in jail and promised myself I wouldn't go back but doing nothing would make me a punk and I'm not a punk. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm really not having a good day. I may hit someone before it's over.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


This is me on an almost daily basic. Just be careful who it is you is hit.


----------



## T33's Torts

I made a dart board out of pencils and a wall. Very fun. Slightly dangerous. Only one lamp has ever been injured, but a bit of super glue fixed it.  

One of my friends boxes. She hated it for a while, but now that's her after class thing. I'd rather throw things at the wall and break things.


----------



## T33's Torts

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Yea I really didn't like being in jail and promised myself I wouldn't go back but doing nothing would make me a punk and I'm not a punk.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


No, not a punk - a smart man. Cuz then you don't go to jail..


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> There is just too much going on I might have gotten myself into a situation where I'm damned if I do and look like a punk if I don't. And that's unacceptable for me. There is also a lot of other situations and people compounding things in other aspects of my life.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Well.......I know it maybe hard, it maybe just easy for me to say.......Luke you need to take easy. No one can call you lazy or what ever. You really don't want to put yourself under too much of pressure my friend. 

You just need to do your job at the best of your ability. That I know you can do. Try not to let your emotion get into your work. As long as you can hold down to your work, you are at the top of all your issue already.

You always a winner on my book! ! ! !


----------



## Elohi

Punk status never sticks. People mature. And if punk status stays...does it *really* matter what other people think? It's not worth going to jail over. I mean...I will admit I have felt there were some battles I'd willingly go to jail for but ultimately not really when I sit and think about it. 
I have had an extremely difficult life and have had to fight for much of it. With time and maturity I discovered that sometimes it's better to deal with anger in other ways. An example:
I took my oldest and my youngest to a local restaurant when my youngest was not yet even sitting up. She was tiny and sitting in her car seat carrier as I was paying the bill. I had the carrier next to me on the ground between my son and I. Behind us was a pair of women and a little boy who was 2-3 yrs old. The little guy came over to my little bitty and started touching her and reached for her face, I leaned down and very gently said, "no no, no touch please." He was tiny so that's all I had to say. He just looked at me and his mom swooped and started screaming at me not to talk to her son. And he would never hurt a baby and I should **** up and mind my own business. Um excuse me? If YOU were parenting your child, I wouldn't have had to say anything to him. YOU mind your own business and tend to your child. While I was trying to say that, she was popping off that she was going to punch me in the f*****g face and I'd made a mistake talking to her son. Blah blah trashy little **** talking dumb CHILD that she was. Her mother was standing next to her, obviously mortified but never said a word. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Anyways, she just went on and on embarrassing herself and her mother. I WANTED to show that little moron what was up but I told her I had real parenting to do and an example to set for my son and I started to leave. And as I'm leaving I hear her yelling that I was a horrible parent and I was showing my son nothing but how to start **** and not finish it. WHAT??? Lololol. 

I was friend with the manager and most of the staff in the restaurant and they were so ready to call the police and have her removed. It was CRAY. so cray. I live in a state where I could have beat her *** for her threats to my safety and not have been asked more than questions but I knew it wasn't worth the hassle. Not worth my energy. Not worth the fuss. Not worth ruining the rest of my afternoon that day. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

It was REALLY hard to snuff my mama bear rage that day. I did it though. By the time I got to my car I was shaking really badly from the adrenaline I didn't get to use lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

I immediately thought of you guys and our talk of spiders last night when I saw this...


----------



## Ashes

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> I immediately thought of you guys and our talk of spiders last night when I saw this...
> View attachment 82513


This is a good one.


----------



## AZtortMom

I laughed my *** off when I saw this!!


----------



## Ashes

Hahahaha! I might still be laughing.


----------



## Elohi

My goofy friends and I used to use Tabasco sauce and aquanet hairspray to kill bugs that came creeping in on us. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

From now, every time when I having Cinnamon bun, I will think of this....Hahahahahaha! ! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> From now, every time when I having Cinnamon bun, I will think of this....Hahahahahaha! ! ! !


My work here is done! *bowing*


----------



## Kerryann

Oh no I have to start over I took some pics again to show Jacqui my day lilies and then took some other pics.
My orchids


----------



## Kerryann

Okay here are my plants



Violas



What's that plant under the geranium?



Solar tort



Plantains for Ken



Jacqui my butter cups are blooming



My tiger ones have blooms starting


----------



## Ashes

Aww, the first mazuri face pic! Lol.


----------



## Kerryann

Real plantains


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> I immediately thought of you guys and our talk of spiders last night when I saw this...
> View attachment 82513


Too funny


----------



## T33's Torts

Ughhhhhh.... I have cut my hair soon... Its almost down to my waist.... Great. The dreaded cut... DUN DUN DUN....


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Aww, the first mazuri face pic! Lol.
> View attachment 82527


Awwwweeeee so cute


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> From now, every time when I having Cinnamon bun, I will think of this....Hahahahahaha! ! ! !


Before I even saw your post your cinnamon biscuits were the first thing I thought of when I saw it!!!

It sounds so PG 13 when I say it in a sentence like that.


----------



## Kerryann

Why am I still awake? I have a meeting at 3.


----------



## mike taylor

Because we are soooooo interesting! You can't stop talking to us .


----------



## T33's Torts

Blondie brought a watermelon over... Random. But thanks...

I was going to have ice cream, so a solution was found:


----------



## Yvonne G

Kerryann said:


> Oh no I have to start over I took some pics again to show Jacqui my day lilies and then took some other pics.
> My orchids




If I'm not mistaken, that's not an orchid, it's an iris.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kerryann said:


> Okay here are my plants
> 
> 
> 
> Violas
> 
> 
> 
> What's that plant under the geranium?
> 
> 
> 
> Solar tort
> 
> 
> 
> Plantains for Ken
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui my butter cups are blooming
> 
> 
> 
> My tiger ones have blooms starting




It's kind of blurry, but I think it may be a kalanchoe (I'm guessing by the way the flower stems are straight up)


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm definitely liking the start of summer.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Watermelon and ice cream sounds about as bad as melon gum, Ms. Tiffany. 

Night guys.


----------



## T33's Torts

Tiffany and Dylan _sounds _like a bad idea, but then you get things like watermelon and ice cream, and its awesome. Get it? Try it. Very, very, very good.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's just gone 7am , I have had breakfast, and had better head out into the drizzle to do some tortoise maintenance!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> If I'm not mistaken, that's not an orchid, it's an iris.


You are so right, the other day I was calling my orchids Irises


----------



## Kerryann

Oh and good morning, I have had more active participation this morning than ever. Thankfully i have been learning the tool we are getting a lot of questions.


----------



## Elohi

Good morning everyone. I am going to go watch my piano playing son have a jam session with one of his teachers at school this morning. They are going to play a song they've been learning individually on their own. It's called, 'Ghosts' by The Head and the Heart. My son will play piano and his teacher will play the guitar part. This isn't his music teacher but actually a special education teacher who has been blown away by my sons musical talent. I'm excited. I wish I had someone going with me to help me with my 2 yr old so I could video it without distraction. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good Morning!!!! Good Morning!

None of us can beat you in the morning for Morning Greeting. 

It is pass your "Lunch" time already right? Most of us not even have breakfast yet. 

I need coffee and my Cinnamon brown sugar biscuit.......But not your spider kind!!


----------



## Ashes

Haha. Morning everyone.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Good morning everyone. I am going to go watch my piano playing son have a jam session with one of his teachers at school this morning. They are going to play a song they've been learning individually on their own. It's called, 'Ghosts' by The Head and the Heart. My son will play piano and his teacher will play the guitar part. This isn't his music teacher but actually a special education teacher who has been blown away by my sons musical talent. I'm excited. I wish I had someone going with me to help me with my 2 yr old so I could video it without distraction.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Picture please.......Video will be even better. 

let us share your excitement too. We love to see talented boy play music instruments.


----------



## bouaboua

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's just gone 7am , I have had breakfast, and had better head out into the drizzle to do some tortoise maintenance!


So!! By this time....................

What's for dinner??? 

Some of us just waking up for coffee.........Love this online world travel! ! ! ! !


----------



## LolaMyLove

Morning all and yes a video would be awesome . Hopefully you can find a shiny new distraction for your daughter for a few mins at least. I remember those days.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning!!!! Good Morning!
> 
> None of us can beat you in the morning for Morning Greeting.
> 
> It is pass your "Lunch" time already right? Most of us not even have breakfast yet.
> 
> I need coffee and my Cinnamon brown sugar biscuit.......But not your spider kind!!


Yes sir! I'm actually on lunch now


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Tiffany and Dylan _sounds _like a bad idea, but then you get things like watermelon and ice cream, and its awesome. Get it? Try it. Very, very, very good.


Dylan.....Hmmmmm

Is that the blondie? How was his job interview? So is he here to stay for good? Is that will have our Tiff making dinner every night?

Good for you.! ! ! ! ! Sorry be so nosy.....


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Yes sir! I'm actually on lunch now


Where and what are you having "Lunch" at this time of the day?? Or you still having some sorts of Breakfast thing as lunch and then when you get off work, you will have normal lunch again........

I think I confused myself good......Hahahahahaha.....

What ever you are having......Enjoy it!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Headed to Home depot for more supply now. Day three of my new Sun-room building.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Where and what are you having "Lunch" at this time of the day?? Or you still having some sorts of Breakfast thing as lunch and then when you get off work, you will have normal lunch again........
> 
> I think I confused myself good......Hahahahahaha.....
> 
> What ever you are having......Enjoy it!!!


Oh it's nothing exciting, it's just mixed nuts and a banana


----------



## Yvonne G

T33's Torts said:


> Yvonne, look for it on Hulu.com... Usually you can start a free month trial, watch your show and then cancel the trial. Should be easy! Or you could try YouTubing it.




Thank you so much for this hint. I found it on YouTube last night and was able to watch the missed episode.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Headed to Home depot for more supply now. Day three of my new Sun-room building.


I love Home Depot. I've got to there today because I accidentally hit one of my soaker hoses when I was weed whacking the torts' outdoor enclosure..oops


----------



## AZtortMom

Here's another random thought. I got send on a break right after lunch because of the politics at work. Apparently a supervisor can't work while he is training a union employee.  One of my union Steward buddies is in my work area so to the supervisor has behave


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Dylan.....Hmmmmm
> 
> Is that the blondie? How was his job interview? So is he here to stay for good? Is that will have our Tiff making dinner every night?
> 
> Good for you.! ! ! ! ! Sorry be so nosy.....



Yes.  Interview went well, but he won't start for a few weeks.
Nothing, and I mean NOTHING, will ever have me making dinner every night.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning everyone! Today I'm going to the craft store so I can make my bows. Then I have to pick up a present for a little girl. Hopefully lunch will be right in this area.
After that, I have to pack! Yay!


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Yes.  Interview went well, but he won't start for a few weeks.
> Nothing, and I mean NOTHING, will ever have me making dinner every night.


Let's see....。

Good for him and good for you. 

So, Hamburger, Ice cream plus watermelon,..........what else?? I think our Tiff is in seven heaven now.


----------



## bouaboua

Things are coming along......


----------



## StarSapphire22

I had to call in to work today. I went back to sleep after talking with my supervisor and had the most horrible dream that Taylor called me and broke up with me and said he was going to kill himself. I had locked myself out of my apartment when I took the call, so I looked for him all over town, in the middle of a North Dakota winter with no coat, walking because he took the car, asking everyone if they'd seen him. But I was too late. Then I woke up. Now I'm in a really awful mood on top of not feeling well, and Taylors looking at me like I'm crazy as I cry all over him, because we both know he'd never ever do that.

What a day. I think ice cream for breakfast. Uffdah.


----------



## želva

I just want to go to sleep and wake up next month. Wish i wouldn't go study architecture, because i'm starting to hate it.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> I had to call in to work today. I went back to sleep after talking with my supervisor and had the most horrible dream that Taylor called me and broke up with me and said he was going to kill himself. I had locked myself out of my apartment when I took the call, so I looked for him all over town, in the middle of a North Dakota winter with no coat, walking because he took the car, asking everyone if they'd seen him. But I was too late. Then I woke up. Now I'm in a really awful mood on top of not feeling well, and Taylors looking at me like I'm crazy as I cry all over him, because we both know he'd never ever do that.
> 
> What a day. I think ice cream for breakfast. Uffdah.


I also had a nightmare last night, similar situation like yours.

In my dream my wife was all dress up with high heels, walking by the bed which I was laying and holding her Ex's hand ( I never met her Ex ever) and ready to go out. I try to hold her hand but she not even notice my plead for her to stay. I say don't go, don't go but she not even look at me at all. Then I woke-up, it is only 1:40 in the morning. My wife was sounded asleep next to me. I try to hold her but I don't want to wake her up with my none-sense dream.

I told her about my dream last night, she just holding me and say I'm silly.

I need Ice cream too! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

I never remember my dreams.


----------



## bouaboua

That is not a bad thing.....


----------



## Elohi

Well here is one song he played while I was up at the school. Tomorrow is the last day and it's kind of sad because he and his teacher are pretty good buddies. 






Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

WOW! ! !

WOW! ! !

WOW ! ! !



He is good! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

No.....Sorry! ! !!

Your boy are a Great piano player! ! ! ! !

How old is he??


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh my lordy, Monica...you must be so proud! Shades of Jerry Lee lewis! How old is your boy?


----------



## AZtortMom

He's awesome!!


----------



## Elohi

Thanks y'all!! 
He's 13. This summer marks 2 years of piano. He was born to play. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Are these pansies?


----------



## Elohi

And I am so very proud. It's hard not to bawl like a baby when he busts out a new song. He is always creating new ones. 
Here is the one him and his sped teacher played together today. It's has a piano solo but he hadn't mastered that part yet, give him another day or so LOL. Sheet music for this song is unavailable in the US so he's had to learn this completely without music. 





Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Ok tort experts time for me to ask some advice for everyone. I have a friend who was given a 5 year old Sully who was raised in an aquiruim (eeek!) for pretty much its whole life and weighs about 6 pounds. What do you guys suggest and how do you suggest starting the transition for this baby to living outside? 
The girlfriend immediately threw the tort outside yesterday and I had to calmly tell her to bring the poor thing inside before the AZ heat killed it. 
Thanks for the input in advance


----------



## Yvonne G

Ashes said:


> Are these pansies?
> View attachment 82577



No, violas. Same family


----------



## Ashes

Yvonne G said:


> No, violas. Same family


So tort edible??


----------



## Yvonne G

yes


----------



## AZtortMom

Shelly found a mud spot


----------



## Ashes

My fiancé is gone for 5 days.... I'm more sad than I thought I'd be... Lol seriously, though - I don't like it.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Coulda' been worse. Imagine if you landed on the ground instead of the roof.
> 
> Taco really does have a pretty face. A feminine face.




if i'da landed on the ground, i'd be dead. as it is, i am wishing for death now.
no surgery, it seems like the 'ball' is broken and crushed, the doc says it will either get better or it won't. gee, i didn't need a medical degree to know that...jerks


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> if i'da landed on the ground, i'd be dead. as it is, i am wishing for death now.
> no surgery, it seems like the 'ball' is broken and crushed, the doc says it will either get better or it won't. gee, i didn't need a medical degree to know that...jerks


I know now you are not talking about Bob. Or Doc's also name Bob, that will be a different story.

Get better, I think that is the only option or direction you can have. Get worse are not your option. 

I will have you in my thought. Get well soon Maggie. We miss you, and Bob......


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> We miss you, and Bob......



*smiles sweetly* but mostly *you*! 

*elbows Steven*

*smiles*


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> *smiles sweetly* but mostly *you*!
> 
> *elbows Steven*
> 
> *smiles*


OUCH! ! ! ! !! !

You like Tiff elbows me AZtortsMom??


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Elohi

Can I just go to bed now? I have a hormonal headache and it's a doozy. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

maggie3fan said:


> if i'da landed on the ground, i'd be dead. as it is, i am wishing for death now.
> no surgery, it seems like the 'ball' is broken and crushed, the doc says it will either get better or it won't. gee, i didn't need a medical degree to know that...jerks


I am so sorry you are in so much pain.  You are in my thoughts. I hope they are at least giving you the good stuff.


----------



## Ashes

Okay, weird behavior - got little dude out for his soak. Which I do every day. I have NEVER seen him drink soooooo much. He drank, came up for air, drank, came up for air - for like 20 minutes. He pooped the biggest poop ever for him, but then kept on drinking. He has access to water in his enclosure all the time. Why is he sooooo thirsty??


----------



## Kerryann

This shocks me... I mean what would I do with out TF?
http://www.haaretz.com/news/world/1.597063


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Okay, weird behavior - got little dude out for his soak. Which I do every day. I have NEVER seen him drink soooooo much. He drank, came up for air, drank, came up for air - for like 20 minutes. He pooped the biggest poop ever for him, but then kept on drinking. He has access to water in his enclosure all the time. Why is he sooooo thirsty??


My Henry sometimes does that. I'd say he's dehydrated but I could soak him everyday and he'd do it as often as he doesn't do it.


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> Well here is one song he played while I was up at the school. Tomorrow is the last day and it's kind of sad because he and his teacher are pretty good buddies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


He's very good


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Check this funness out;

http://www.pbs.org/newshour/updates/hubble-captures-dazzling-deep-space-images/


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Check this funness out;
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/newshour/updates/hubble-captures-dazzling-deep-space-images/


Neat!!


----------



## T33's Torts

My favorite feeling ever is when your stomach hurts after you laugh for a long time.


----------



## Ashes

Haha! S/he climbed up me to this position after a soak before I put back to feed... Lol!


----------



## T33's Torts

Because that seems like a super comfortable position...


----------



## Ashes

Lol right? I took a picture because I couldn't see what he was doing back there - and I laughed at the fact he was sideways.... After this he turned downward and tried to bury himself between my shoulder and the couch. Lol. Silly babies....


----------



## T33's Torts

Where is everyone tonight?! Chats been slow today.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Well I'm not in jail and I'm pretty that guy will think twice about calling me a punk again. Anyways how is everyone?


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm pretty sure*


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Why can I not sleep. Almost three am and I'm laying here in the dark staring at nothingness


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh my goodness oh my goodness. 
Worst nightmare ever. I cuddled up to Blondie, and he wrapped his arm around me, but I got up. I can't sleep. So, It's 4am, a little early but good morning!


----------



## LoutheRussian

T33's Torts said:


> Oh my goodness oh my goodness.
> Worst nightmare ever. I cuddled up to Blondie, and he wrapped his arm around me, but I got up. I can't sleep. So, It's 4am, a little early but good morning!


Your up too huh? What was the awful dream about?


Luke&Lou


----------



## Kerryann

I was in bed since I had early morning testing with my crew in Germany again this morning.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ashes said:


> Haha! S/he climbed up me to this position after a soak before I put back to feed... Lol!
> View attachment 82635


Lou does this too. If he doesn't stop on my shoulder and sleep he burrows down like that usually scratching the crap out of my neck and working down


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

I think it's time to save for a vet visit as soon as I can. I think Lou is getting sick. Last night I could hear mucus in a couple breaths. I knew something was up a long time ago and hours have followed my gut. My gut is rarely wrong, benefit of being a Pisces I guess. Still I didn't and now I'm regretting it.


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Kerryann said:


> I was in bed since I had early morning testing with my crew in Germany again this morning.


Do you speak German?


Luke&Lou


----------



## juli11

Who is in Germany?


----------



## LoutheRussian

juli11 said:


> Who is in Germany?


I don't know but I wanna visit there someday. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## juli11

Yes I live in Germany. You too?


----------



## LoutheRussian

juli11 said:


> Yes I live in Germany. You too?


Nein, ich wollte schon immer mal besuchen, obwohl


Luke&Lou


----------



## juli11

Achso ja ist sehr schön hier. Aber ein weiter und teurer Flug. Aber dieses Wochenende ist die terraristika in Hamm.


----------



## LoutheRussian

juli11 said:


> Achso ja ist sehr schön hier. Aber ein weiter und teurer Flug. Aber dieses Wochenende ist die terraristika in Hamm.


was ist die Terraristika in Hamm


Luke&Lou


----------



## juli11

Eine Reptilienbörse. Ist glaube ich sogar die größte weltweit. Die wäre ein guter Anlass nach Deutschland zu fliegen


----------



## LoutheRussian

wow. das klingt lustig. Wenn ich ein Ticket leisten und hatte die freie Zeit, die ich da sein würde


Luke&Lou


----------



## juli11

Ja wie gesagt so ein Flug ist teuer. Ich würd auch gerne mal nach Amerika aber auch ich hab keine zeit und kein Geld :-(


----------



## LoutheRussian

dann müssen wir einen Teleporter für schnelle Ausflüge bauen


Luke&Lou


----------



## juli11

Haha ja das wäre was. Ich war noch nie außerhalb Europa :-( kann die Tiere aber auch nicht zu lange alleine lassen.. So ist das..


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm surprised no one else in on yet or popped in a good morning.

denken Sie, dass unser Gespräch in Deutsch wird jeder fernzuhalten?




Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ich habe nur von Land einmal gewesen. das war eine kurze Fahrt von Florida auf die Bahamas und zurück


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning!


Goo morning. I was alone for awhile so I was posting one after another until our German friend came along and now there's you


Luke&Lou


----------



## juli11

Haha no I don't think so. Good morning?? We've got 15.48am and I'm working :-D


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> Goo morning. I was alone for awhile so I was posting one after another until our German friend came along and now there's you
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I was wondering what is going on!!!!!

WOW Luke!!!

I don't know you speak German......You are very talented.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Good Morning. Im sitting here enjoying the last 10 mins of the day where Im not on mom duty. Trying to research fly fishing spots in the Eastern Sierra's for my hubbys bday present. Frustrating trying to plan it all out.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Juli11. Is that your house?? very nice, very nice.


----------



## bouaboua

littlestella said:


> Good Morning. Im sitting here enjoying the last 10 mins of the day where Im not on mom duty. Trying to research fly fishing spots in the Eastern Sierra's for my hubbys bday present. Frustrating trying to plan it all out.


Good Morning! ! ! ! ! 

I know few fly fishing spot in Sacramento river. No idea where in Sierra.


----------



## juli11

No no that isn't mine. It's on of the houses which I bring the newsletters :-D but I'm still working back to mine because I'm finishing the work


----------



## bouaboua

Well. That is a cute house anyway. Are you a postman? Is that little cart for post mail? 

I have no idea what you and Luke are talking about. But thank you for keep Luke accompany.


----------



## LolaMyLove

....and its 7am... bye bye free time, mom duty starts now, have fun all.


----------



## bouaboua

littlestella said:


> ....and its 7am... bye bye free time, mom duty starts now, have fun all.


You have Fun too "Mom"! ! ! !


----------



## juli11

Yes a kind of that. You need to know I'm 16 and the turtles don't pay them selves. So I deliver advertisement.
We talked about that louthe wants to come to Germany and I want to come to America but nobody of use has the money and the time for that :-D


----------



## bouaboua

WOW. Good for you. 

I like that: Turtles don't pay themselves. That is a good one. You may never know one day where you would call home. May your wish come true one day and soon.


----------



## juli11

Haha. Yes but it's the truth. Every week I have to to this boring same job :-D 
I hope I come out of Europe at anytime.


----------



## Yvonne G

I have no desire to travel. 

I would love to see the badlands and the indian sculpture that is being carved out of the mountain, but I don't want to have to travel there...just all of a sudden be there, you know?


----------



## LoutheRussian

I don't speak it fluently but do pretty well for only taking two years in high school and that was almost 10 years ago


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> I don't speak it fluently but do pretty well for only taking two years in high school and that was almost 10 years ago
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Is that right. So you learn thing fast and kept it well. 

I thought you are from Germany or something. or your parents are from Germany. Impressive Luke.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Nope Pacific Northwest born and raised. Only time I was out of country was a short cruise to the Bahamas with my family when I was younger


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

OK. Got to go to Home Depot for more supplies now. Catching you guys up later. 

You all have a good and productive day.


----------



## juli11

My day is ending in 1 hour. I only have to eat and watch tv. And prepare the turtle food for tomorrow..
Is it Friday or Thursday by you?


----------



## LoutheRussian

juli11 said:


> My day is ending in 1 hour. I only have to eat and watch tv. And prepare the turtle food for tomorrow..
> Is it Friday or Thursday by you?


Thursday


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Thursday morning 8:11 AM to be exact lol


Luke&Lou


----------



## juli11

Ah you are after Europe ;-) 
We've got 5:14 am ;-)
So it's time to learn for the German exam tomorrow...:-(


----------



## T33's Torts

Mr sketchy school girl German can't keep up.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm tired. I didn't sleep much. I went to bed somewhat early, so I'd be rested today. It was a good concept. Between not being able to sleep and my mind being a dark and scary place, didn't do too well.


----------



## LoutheRussian

T33's Torts said:


> I'm tired. I didn't sleep much. I went to bed somewhat early, so I'd be rested today. It was a good concept. Between not being able to sleep and my mind being a dark and scary place, didn't do too well.


I'm feeling the same. Also my mind is dark and scary but I'm ok with that and have learned to live with the nightmares in my head. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I honestly don't mind waking up sceaming or whatever, because I never remember the dream. This morning, it was kind of ddifferent.... I don't know. But I remembered like the whole damn thing and I couldnt get myself to fall asleep.


----------



## T33's Torts

I keep thinking its Friday. Close...very close.


----------



## juli11

Haha from a coffee.


I'm tired too and the coffee helps ;-)


----------



## juli11

*drink


----------



## Elohi

Hey all. Just back from my daughters 5th grade promotion ceremony. It was nice but I still have a sore neck and headache. Sucks 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Too ill to go to work again today. Boooo.


----------



## bouaboua

Half way there. I think!

They are working on the outside siding today.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Too ill to go to work again today. Boooo.


So sorry to hear that. May you have a good rest today and be 110% tomorrow.


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> So sorry to hear that. May you have a good rest today and be 110% tomorrow.


 
Thanks! This is, unfortunately a condition I will have to learn to live with. There's no cure, just management. Sometimes I have really bad days and some days I am just fine. Here's hoping I can go in tomorrow!


----------



## bouaboua

Or I know sometime things are not work out that way but just wish you to get well soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's moving along pretty quickly, Steven. I'm so glad to see the greenhouse window is still there.


----------



## bouaboua

I also have a condition that have no cure. I have to live with, travel with and happy with. That makes me humble and happy to wake-up everyday and live the most of it. 

Life is Good! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> It's moving along pretty quickly, Stephen. I'm so glad to see the greenhouse window is still there.


My wife is the one insisted. I like it too.


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm surprised no one else in on yet or popped in a good morning.
> 
> denken Sie, dass unser Gespräch in Deutsch wird jeder fernzuhalten?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I was getting lost with the German so I bought I'd stay quiet. Lol! Morning.


----------



## juli11

Bouaboua what are you doing? Turtle enclosure? For sulcata or paradalis?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone. Steven the new tort room looks great


----------



## bouaboua

Thank you AZtortMom. Soon we can have all the table in one room with well insulated wall and roof. Save lots money in the winter.


----------



## bouaboua

juli11 said:


> Bouaboua what are you doing? Turtle enclosure? For sulcata or paradalis?


Yes.......and No.

I have an old sun-room that I tear it down and build it new. I will then move all (5 of them) my indoor Tortoise tables into this new sun-room for easy management. I will also make it our TV room too.


----------



## juli11

Ah okay. Intelligent. I make the same with my attic you know maybe..


----------



## juli11

Can you share pics from the empty room?


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> I think it's time to save for a vet visit as soon as I can. I think Lou is getting sick. Last night I could hear mucus in a couple breaths. I knew something was up a long time ago and hours have followed my gut. My gut is rarely wrong, benefit of being a Pisces I guess. Still I didn't and now I'm regretting it.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I'm sure that could help... Poor little guy.


----------



## bouaboua

I will. When it completed.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Look at this goof.


----------



## Yvonne G

juli11 said:


> Can you share pics from the empty room?



Go back and look at post #12179. He shows pictures of the room as it looks now.


----------



## juli11

Okay thank you Yvonne  good room for turtles.


----------



## T33's Torts

A B C D E F G gummy bears are chasing me... One is red, one is blue, the yellow one just took my shoe.. Now I'm running for my life, cuz the green one has a knife.


----------



## bouaboua

What you been smoke? I only can see the red one with a knife.....Hahahahaha



Or you just bored?


----------



## juli11

Sorry other topic...
ARE YOU READY FOR THE FOOTBALL WORLD CUP??????


----------



## LoutheRussian

juli11 said:


> Sorry other topic...
> ARE YOU READY FOR THE FOOTBALL WORLD CUP??????


We call it soccer for some reason but yes I am ready. I root for Germany every time 


Luke&Lou


----------



## juli11

Ok good :-D are you so "football crazy" like us? We are in one group with the USA :-D


----------



## LoutheRussian

T33's Torts said:


> A B C D E F G gummy bears are chasing me... One is red, one is blue, the yellow one just took my shoe.. Now I'm running for my life, cuz the green one has a knife.


Haha I was eating sour gummi bears when I read this


Luke&Lou


----------



## juli11

But I do t think that our team will play so good like the last years..
Much players have problems with their arms and legs.. 
But we will catch the USA yet


----------



## LoutheRussian

juli11 said:


> Ok good :-D are you so "football crazy" like us? We are in one group with the USA :-D


There are fans here but not nearly as fanatical as European countries. Our Football is what gets all the crazy fans. Check out the "black hole" at Oakland for the raiders. You'll see how crazy they get 


Luke&Lou


----------



## juli11

Haha yes I saw pics of the football events there.
But the beer and the big tv's for public viewing are ready so the our mega event can come :-D


----------



## StarSapphire22

Soccer doesn't really have many fans at all in the US. I think the closest it gets is teenage boys playing FIFA on their Xbox.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm bored. I had an apple and peanut butter for breakfast. 

Hey, I played soccer for a little while, but I'm not a soccer fan. However, I'm a football (American football) fan. Jessica, its not only teenage boys playing FIFA.


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Haha I was eating sour gummi bears when I read this
> Luke&Lou




Watch out... They're out to getcha!


----------



## LoutheRussian

T33's Torts said:


> I'm bored. I had an apple and peanut butter for breakfast.
> 
> Hey, I played soccer for a little while, but I'm not a soccer fan. However, I'm a football (American football) fan. Jessica, its not only teenage boys playing FIFA.


I love playing soccer I played all the way through freshman year on the varsity team we won state and then I quit soccer and only did ski team


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I was never on a team. Just with friends and for fun. I skateboarded for a looooong time. And then I was on a swim team. For most of high school i was on a volleyball team. I don't think I'm coordinated enough for anything but swimming any more.


----------



## T33's Torts

I was super athletic until the end of highschool. Now my idea of exercise is walking around the house looking for my phone.


----------



## sissyofone

Hi Everyone. May I ask if anyone can please go take a look at a post I made under plant identification, One of my female reds got to this mushroom before I could remove it from the outside enclosure. I was wondering if its poisonous. I'm panicking right now. Just need to know if she's going to be OK. Thanks in advance. Maria


----------



## mike taylor

She will be fine . They will take little bites . They will be like yuck and stop eating it . Its best to remove any mushroom that pop's up . Store bought mushrooms are ok to feed every so often .


----------



## sissyofone

mike taylor said:


> She will be fine . They will take little bites . They will be like yuck and stop eating it . Its best to remove any mushroom that pop's up . Store bought mushrooms are ok to feed every so often .



Thank you Mike very much. I clean and inspect that pen daily. Still not sure how this happened. I really hope it causes her no problems.


----------



## Ashes

New substrate and sheet moss on it's way!!!!!!!!! (just needed to share my excitement)


----------



## Ashes

Oh yeah, and I posted this on FB but thought I'd share here for all of you. Lol.

So Keira's outside playing while I'm cooking supper - she runs in:

"Mom, I was riding my scooter, and somehow I tripped and fell, and this lady in a car stopped and asked if I was okay."

"Okay - so what did you do?"

"I turned around and ran in here."

Stranger danger at its best, I guess. I feel bad because it was just an older lady that lives up the street making sure she wasn't hurt.... And Keira didn't say a word - just ran. Lol. Wish there was an easy way for kids to tell the difference. I told her next time just say she's fine, thank her, then she can walk away....


----------



## mike taylor

Mushroom have little spores that go airborne there's nothing you can do . It happens so just be careful when removing them . The under side of the mushroom is whers the spores fall out making more . I take a plasic bag and grab it then remove . Its a fungus so they grow fast before you know it there's a crop circle of them .


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashley, I think its good that she knows not to engage in conversation. 

Mushroom crop circles?
Mike, is the house nice and painted? Did you have to...like... work on it?


----------



## Telid

Ashes said:


> Oh yeah, and I posted this on FB but thought I'd share here for all of you. Lol.
> 
> So Keira's outside playing while I'm cooking supper - she runs in:
> 
> "Mom, I was riding my scooter, and somehow I tripped and fell, and this lady in a car stopped and asked if I was okay."
> 
> "Okay - so what did you do?"
> 
> "I turned around and ran in here."
> 
> Stranger danger at its best, I guess. I feel bad because it was just an older lady that lives up the street making sure she wasn't hurt.... And Keira didn't say a word - just ran. Lol. Wish there was an easy way for kids to tell the difference. I told her next time just say she's fine, thank her, then she can walk away....


In her defense, it's hard to do as an adult as well. If it weren't, conmen would not be so common.


----------



## Ashes

Oh trust me - I was super proud of her because it IS such a fine line.... I'm glad she ran away instead of staying and talking. She's a social butterfly but she knows the dangers of people she doesn't know.....


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> In her defense, it's hard to do as an adult as well.


Hell yeah! Riding a scooter is damn hard!


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> Ashley, I think its good that she knows not to engage in conversation.
> 
> Mushroom crop circles?
> Mike, is the house nice and painted? Did you have to...like... work on it?


Yes mushroom crop circles . You've never seen mushrooms growing in a circles . I have not painted nothing so far it has been the wife . I have installed a new front door and some wood flooring . So tomorrow we are going to the river for the weekend . Floating down the river on a tube is awesome . The wife in a bikini priceless!


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> Hell yeah! Riding a scooter is damn hard!


Riding a scooter isn't hard .


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> Do you speak German?
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I used to and I still understand some. I haven't been on the Germany circuit in 13 years and it's you don't use it you lose it, but it comes back kinda quick.


----------



## T33's Torts

We went swimming today... As a joke I found (and bought and wore) a hello kitty bikini. Hahahhaha.....
Coming from an experienced skateboarder, riding a scooter is hard.


----------



## mike taylor

The only german word I know is......... Marsh Nell I think thats how you spell it . Means hurry. I was reading closed captions on the Tv .


----------



## bouaboua

Hello everyone! Good evening!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I took almost two years of German.... 4 years ago, and I can't remember ****.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Steven!


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Hello everyone! Good evening!!


 Good evening. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

It is so hot today in Northern Cal. How about So Cal?


----------



## mike taylor

Riding a scooter isn't hard .


----------



## Elohi

Ya know what I love? Getting phone calls that your babies first cardiology appt will cost $2,600 with insurance. I just love calls like that :0/ 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Riding a scooter isn't hard .



Scooters are fun. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Riding a scooter isn't hard .


For a kid it is. I want a scooter.
I went on a massive hunt for Benadryl and I found a bunch expired in 2011. I took double. I needed it. I love beer but it hates me sometimes.
The citra hops DNA is too close to citric acid and causes a reaction but I love the IPAs.
Anyway my 18 hour days of meetings are over for this week.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Elohi. 

I still thinking of your talented son. He play very well. You must be proud.


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Hello Elohi.
> 
> I still thinking of your talented son. He play very well. You must be proud.



Thanks 
So very proud. He is really something special. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

When I was young, the initiation for a youth is to getting a license for scooter when you 18.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Thanks
> So very proud. He is really something special.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


How about your other kids? This telnet are from your side or other side? any one else play any instrument?


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> How about your other kids? This telnet are from your side or other side? any one else play any instrument?



My dad, my bother, and I are all instrument players. My 11 yr old plays the violin and will eventually play the flute when she gets two electives at school. 
I believe my youngest will also be a musician. She has incredible rhythm and is always trying to play all sorts of instruments. My youngests grandpa plays guitar/bass and there was a singer in that side as well. 

Oh and my pianoman also plays trombone. 

Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

I have dust everywhere in my house due to the renovation of my sun-room. We will need to clean the entire house top down.


----------



## StarSapphire22

So I'm working on building playlists for the wedding reception...Taylor and I love this song and totally jam out to it in the car, because it's just so US. We drive each other so crazy sometimes, but at the end of the day are still head over heels for each other. Plus it's a super fun dance tune! I think it might give people the wrong impression though. What do you guys think...to play or not to play??


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> My dad, my bother, and I are all instrument players. My 11 yr old plays the violin and will eventually play the flute when she gets two electives at school.
> I believe my youngest will also be a musician. She has incredible rhythm and is always trying to play all sorts of instruments. My youngests grandpa plays guitar/bass and there was a singer in that side as well.
> 
> Oh and my pianoman also plays trombone.
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Hahahahaha


You only need a drummer. Then you have a family band.


----------



## Elohi

Itty bitty loves drums. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Jessica, I LOVE that song, but I think it might be a bit far on the "ihateyou" side.


----------



## T33's Torts

Darn double posts.


----------



## Elohi

Ugh! See this is why you need the Facebook. I can't post videos of her drumming up a storm on here because it's my personal YouTube that it don't share just anyone. I'd like to share it but a bajillion people I don't know will them know...dun dun dun, my name LOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

It spell "LOVE" all over in the song.

It is perfect alright! ! !


----------



## Elohi

Bouaboua that last post was for you. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

I know. I got it.


----------



## Elohi

Lol. I have thought about making a different YouTube but that's such a pita. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

School is out for the summer. My kids finally get their break. They were soooooo ready lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I killed chat. :0/


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Jessica, I LOVE that song, but I think it might be a bit far on the "ihateyou" side.



I LOVE the song too! But I don't want our guests taking bets on how long before we get divorced, you know?


----------



## T33's Torts

Its fun though. What's the rest of your playlist like?


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Its fun though. What's the rest of your playlist like?



I just started it a couple hours ago, and am just kindof in the song "gathering" stage, but here's the link. https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1Y5seG7fsCIjz2yVIrPGo59iR5p87Kyo

Eventually I'll get real copies of everything and put it in an actual order and all that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> I just started it a couple hours ago, and am just kindof in the song "gathering" stage, but here's the link. https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1Y5seG7fsCIjz2yVIrPGo59iR5p87Kyo
> 
> Eventually I'll get real copies of everything and put it in an actual order and all that.



Here's a fun song that would, IMO, be a good wedding reception song.


----------



## T33's Torts

Two lawyers meet at a grocery store. They are both blonde, and both have blue eyes. What do they say to eachother?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

?


----------



## T33's Torts

"We're both freakin' lawyers!"


----------



## T33's Torts

Here Ken- 
http://newswatch.nationalgeographic...ts-hawaii-crickets-animals-science-evolution/
This is a super cool article. Poor crickets..


----------



## T33's Torts

It's only 11! Are y'all sleeping already?! Sheesh. If *I'm *up, you guys should be too.


----------



## StarSapphire22

hey its 1 am here!

nighty night tortie peoples.


----------



## T33's Torts

C'mon Luke! Where are ya? I'm bored here!


----------



## T33's Torts

Good night Jessica!


----------



## dmmj

LoutheRussian said:


> I think it's time to save for a vet visit as soon as I can. I think Lou is getting sick. Last night I could hear mucus in a couple breaths. I knew something was up a long time ago and hours have followed my gut. My gut is rarely wrong, benefit of being a Pisces I guess. Still I didn't and now I'm regretting it.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


For now keep him warm, heat helps. Is he eating?


----------



## dmmj




----------



## T33's Torts

Good morninging.. 
I should sleeping somewhere. But noooooo.... I'm up. Staring at the ceiling.


----------



## dmmj

Night owl myself.


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning to some night owl and some early birds.


----------



## bouaboua

Went to the bathroom at 4:00 AM then cannot go back to sleep because thinking how to decorate the new sun-room. 

Silly me.....


----------



## Telid

Don't you people sleep? It's the best part of the day!


----------



## bouaboua

So what are you doing in the "best part of the day"?


----------



## bouaboua

Sorry! You are one of the early bird in TX......

Good Morning ! ! ! !


----------



## Telid

bouaboua said:


> Sorry! You are one of the early bird in TX......
> 
> Good Morning ! ! ! !


Joys of being at work at 6:30am. Means I have to go to bed at a 'reasonable' hour...


----------



## bouaboua

At one stage of my time (When I was much younger) I had a job like that. It is little harder when I was young to get up that early everyday. Now I have no trouble of getting up early in the morning because I went to bed very early now.

Good thing of the early shift is you get off early too.


----------



## Ashes

I can't stay awake anymore... Lol. Morning all.


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning! ! ! !


----------



## juli11

I love the summer. Today we have 28 degrees and sunshine.


But the work must go on...


----------



## bouaboua

I think you are doing Great! ! ! 

Exercise and making money at the same time. I'm happy for your torts.

And you live (work) in a very beautiful city that I must said.....


----------



## LoutheRussian

dmmj said:


> For now keep him warm, heat helps. Is he eating?


Yes he is. Everything is pretty much normal except his swelled up foot and he sleeps a little more but not much 


Luke&Lou


----------



## juli11

bouaboua said:


> I think you are doing Great! ! !
> 
> Exercise and making money at the same time. I'm happy for your torts.
> 
> And you live (work) in a very beautiful city that I must said.....




Thank you. Yes I hope. This would be a really expensive weekend for me three new homes females... 
Haha yes our city is a beautiful small suburban. I live here for 16 years so my hole life :-D


----------



## bouaboua

Hmmmmm!!

Everyone really sleep-in today. AZtortsMom didn't say Good Morning.


----------



## bouaboua

Get-up!! Time to feed the torts! ! ! 

Or soak!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  just got home from work. I went into work even earlier than usual and barely could keep my eyes open getting there, but thank goodness it is Friday 

We are heading to Dallas today so we can see the Indy race Saturday, should be tons of fun! Of course I will post pics


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  just got home from work. I went into work even earlier than usual and barely could keep my eyes open getting there, but thank goodness it is Friday
> 
> We are heading to Dallas today so we can see the Indy race Saturday, should be tons of fun! Of course I will post pics


WOW! ! !! Indy race.....How exciting!!!!

Yes. Please do post tons pics.


----------



## AZtortMom

I think it will be awesome. It will be my first


----------



## bouaboua

Most of siding are up.





Here comes the last piece........Then painting start.


----------



## bouaboua

Lucky you! ! ! ! 

Major Indy 500 ENVY! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

Nah, *blushes* I'm envious of the work you are having done to your tort room


----------



## Elohi

Yesterday was the last day of school but my 11 yr old is face timing with her friend and they are practicing violin together. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

But mine is 500 miles long.....


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Yesterday was the last day of school but my 11 yr old is face timing with her friend and they are practicing violin together.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Picture, Picture.........!!!

It must be super cute scene.......


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Picture, Picture.........!!!
> 
> It must be super cute scene.......



LMAO!!!! I just happened to catch these little gems!







Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LolaMyLove

Morning everyone.

We still have one more week of school to go.  Tonight I have an army of 11 yr old boys coming over, hubby is taking them all to the drive-ins then back to our house for a sleep over. Should be a long night.


----------



## Marissa801

Hey guys sorry to ask you all on here but I know a lot of the turtle experts like to chat here  so mind reading this & helping me out ? 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index....lings-:-NEED-better-light..94008/#post-874756


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> LMAO!!!! I just happened to catch these little gems!
> 
> View attachment 82746
> 
> View attachment 82747
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


WOW......She is stay her cool as a cucumber! ! ! 

The little sister really "helping" her on her practice!!!!! It is a Kodak moment!!


----------



## Elohi

Everyone is still in their Jammie's. And why my little J has a braided rainbow in her hair, i do not know LOL. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm awake now. Feel like crap. Same level of pain and dizziness from the last two days, plus a migraine. I never get migraines. Joy.

Ice cream. I have a dilly bar I have been saving for such an occasion.


----------



## Elohi

someone made a nest while I was getting them ready to go outside. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm awake now. Feel like crap. Same level of pain and dizziness from the last two days, plus a migraine. I never get migraines. Joy.
> 
> Ice cream. I have a dilly bar I have been saving for such an occasion.



I'm having a homemade frap for similar reasons. 
I hope your day gets better. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## bouaboua




----------



## StarSapphire22

omnomnom.

thanks guys.


----------



## bouaboua

I hope you feel better today. It is tough to be sick. Specially nothing your or Doc can do much about it. 

May God Bless! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Siding getting painted.





Electrician are here to put in plugs and lights.

20 AMP power cables, 4 plugs for each outlet, to reduce the usage of extension cord.


----------



## bouaboua

Jeff must be home..

We are missing one staff today.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Jeff must be home..
> 
> We are missing one staff today.



Well Jeff and not feeling very welcomed on here lately.


----------



## bouaboua

WHO SAY THAT????

And you can turn those who are not welcomes you into hatchling by using your staffing/magic wand.


----------



## bouaboua

By then....maybe not hatchling....Hatchling are too cute.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Jaqcui * waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm awake now. Feel like crap. Same level of pain and dizziness from the last two days, plus a migraine. I never get migraines. Joy.
> 
> Ice cream. I have a dilly bar I have been saving for such an occasion.


I hope you feel better


----------



## mike taylor

Im at the river here's a picture . Hey Ken you'll be proud I fell off the wagon. Its a Miller light but it'll do the job .


----------



## StarSapphire22




----------



## T33's Torts

Its only Friday and this weekend is already awesome.


----------



## bouaboua

Someone make it special?? I hope! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

Let the awesomeness begin


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


>


Great video!


----------



## mike taylor

AZtortMom said:


> Let the awesomeness begin  [/QUOTEcheck thats what im screaming!


----------



## T33's Torts

Mike is screaming so loud it echoed within a quote... Cool. 

Steven, I don't kiss and tell....  

I'm actually not tired today! Awesome!


----------



## bouaboua

You don't have to explain you don't kiss and tell Tiff. More you try to act like nothing, more it shows something.

You are little different now do you know Tiff? Don't say you still the same. I like the new Tiff. Happier, more energetic (not tired you said). 

This is all good, The way it should be. Happy for you and may thing getting even better in all aspects for you.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm generally a very upbeat person. The end of se last few months absolutely killed me. It was horrible. Summer now, and its great. I slept for like 11 hours last night.


----------



## bouaboua

Woo Hoo! ! ! That is what I need for tonight.


----------



## Elohi

Beans showing off his handsomeness.
I turn this way...


And then I turn this way for you...


And then this way...


How about this?




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Beans is so pretty! And his name is _Beans!_
Tonight, I have stuffs to do. Like, cleaning. Ugh.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I was at my moms this morning searching for the receiver to my surround sound system in some boxes I have stored there and came across this little gem. Thing is I don't remember having this displayed anywhere at my last house.




Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

LoutheRussian said:


> I was at my moms this morning searching for the receiver to my surround sound system in some boxes I have stored there and came across this little gem. Thing is I don't remember having this displayed anywhere at my last house.
> View attachment 82835
> 
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


That's AWESOME!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

That's so cool! 
Are you left handed? I don't think I could use my left hand to take a picture, more or less hold my phone without dropping it. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey I'm bored.


----------



## LoutheRussian

T33's Torts said:


> That's so cool!
> Are you left handed? I don't think I could use my left hand to take a picture, more or less hold my phone without dropping it. Lol.


I'm very much left handed. I don't think I do anything right handed


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm uncoordinated as is, but i can't do anything with my left hand. I've broken dishes trying to put them away with my left hand. I don't understand the purpose of a dominant side. There's not a really a benefit..


----------



## Ashes

Luke that's awesome! Love it!


----------



## T33's Torts

I put my hair in a loose braid down my back today. Now it feels like I have a tail. Hahahah I'll probably end up pulling it down later. Ugh...


----------



## Ashes

I have a 13, 8, and 6 year old - we are painting nails and putting on facial masks.  girls night at it's finest - too bad nobody here is old enough to join me in a glass of wine.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So much craziness at work... Can't even go into it on here since it's just been too much to relive again lol. 

And another favorite boss quit at work. Sad day... I really want this new job to contact me back since the only managers left are so overbearing. Think "Office Space" tps reports lol


----------



## bouaboua

Someone say wine ??!!


----------



## Ashes

bouaboua said:


> Someone say wine ??!!
> 
> View attachment 82836


Tease.


----------



## T33's Torts

Play nice Steven! C'mon! I'm a good girl most of the time!


----------



## Ashes

Haha!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Tonight would be a beautiful night for star gazing. Its going to be sooooo pretty. Maybe a little cold, but whatever.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Not cold here! Finally cooled down to 84 at midnight... 

But the fireflies are out in force!


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> Haha!!
> View attachment 82841


Looks like lots fun! ! !


----------



## LoutheRussian

T33's Torts said:


> Tonight would be a beautiful night for star gazing. Its going to be sooooo pretty. Maybe a little cold, but whatever.


I really enjoy star gazing. I don't know a lot of constellations but I know a healthy handful if them


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

Time to call the night. Another day tomorrow of working on the renovation. 

Home Depot let me down big time. The special ordered French Door was damaged during the shipping from PA. Only thing Home Depot can do is to order another one and it will take another three weeks to deliver. I will have mess for three more week. 

I will go to Home Depot to see what I can do to push for the expediting the shipping of my door.

UNBELIEVABLE! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Ashes

bouaboua said:


> Time to call the night. Another day tomorrow of working on the renovation.
> 
> Home Depot let me down big time. The special ordered French Door was damaged during the shipping from PA. Only thing Home Depot can do is to order another one and it will take another three weeks to deliver. I will have mess for three more week.
> 
> I will go to Home Depot to see what I can do to push for the expediting the shipping of my door.
> 
> UNBELIEVABLE! ! ! ! ! !


 sorry!!! That's not cool - good luck with the expedite process!


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


>


I love my Mac since it's great for programming but I don't get the apple fanboyz. Why would you put an apple logo on your card.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> Most of siding are up.
> 
> View attachment 82744
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes the last piece........Then painting start.
> View attachment 82745


It's looking great.


----------



## Kerryann

littlestella said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> We still have one more week of school to go.  Tonight I have an army of 11 yr old boys coming over, hubby is taking them all to the drive-ins then back to our house for a sleep over. Should be a long night.


Most of three kids here have an extra two weeks of school since they had so many snow days.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 82757
> 
> 
> View attachment 82758


That looks so yummy.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> Someone say wine ??!!
> 
> View attachment 82836


No but it was beer thirty not long ago.


----------



## juli11

Soooo
7.46pm and on the way to Hamm to pick up one of my homes


----------



## dmmj

LoutheRussian said:


> Yes he is. Everything is pretty much normal except his swelled up foot and he sleeps a little more but not much


Has the swelling gotten better? worse? or same?


----------



## bouaboua

juli11 said:


> Soooo
> 7.46pm and on the way to Hamm to pick up one of my homes
> View attachment 82847


Is this a baby Homes or a adult? Keep us posted.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning All! ! ! ! 

I think we all went to party last night so no activity here. And everyone still sleeping I guess. I need COFFEE! ! !


----------



## Telid

Some of us are awake - the curse of working early during the week means that sleeping in is 7am


----------



## bouaboua

Yeah Luke!!

How is Lou's swelling leg? I hope it is getting better.


----------



## bouaboua

Well......Good Morning! ! ! ! ! !

My sleeping in is 6 AM. I'm the person that have to get out of bed within 5 mins after I wake up. I cannot lay in bed. 

I got things to do and place to go......NOT! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

But I need to go to Home Depot soon this morning, The crew will texture the wall this afternoon, I need to get some compound for them. 

Later! ! ! Some of you early bird......Good day! ! ! !


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Yeah Luke!!
> 
> How is Lou's swelling leg? I hope it is getting better.


No it's still pretty swollen. He is still eating and waking on it just fine. I do think he has become more lethargic as of late though


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Well Jeff and not feeling very welcomed on here lately.


You ARE welcome on here. ALL the time. I love hearing from you. Just sayin'.


----------



## Ashes

It's currently 9:20. I've been up since 8, laying in bed. Honestly don't want to get up and deal with the girls. They weren't good last night and I just want to have ONE good day for once. ONE day where I don't feel like the mean mom, yelling and getting annoyed all darn day because they can't simply do as I ask...... 

Sorry. It's a bad weekend. Ignore me.

Morning all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Well Jeff and not feeling very welcomed on here lately.


Wait, what? Tell me who and I'll have Guido show up with a baseball bat... 
I've been working 6-5 so I have just been doing drive-by forum cruising. “All work and no play makes Jack..." The Shining. 
No way I can catch up when there are 85 new posts each time I log on. So it goes. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> It's currently 9:20. I've been up since 8, laying in bed. Honestly don't want to get up and deal with the girls. They weren't good last night and I just want to have ONE good day for once. ONE day where I don't feel like the mean mom, yelling and getting annoyed all darn day because they can't simply do as I ask......
> 
> Sorry. It's a bad weekend. Ignore me.
> 
> Morning all.


It's early Saturday still. Don't set the weekend up with a prejudgment. Just saying. Easy for me, I've got cats and a mindless dog that don't listen to me. Our kids are grow and moved on into adulthood. It gets better. You forget the daily crap, and laugh remembering the crazy crap.


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> No it's still pretty swollen. He is still eating and waking on it just fine. I do think he has become more lethargic as of late though
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Then you must reply to dmmj. S/he may provide more advise.


----------



## T33's Torts

I pulled something in my right arm.


----------



## bouaboua

Then you need one of this:


----------



## bouaboua

Or this:




Your pick............


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> It's currently 9:20. I've been up since 8, laying in bed. Honestly don't want to get up and deal with the girls. They weren't good last night and I just want to have ONE good day for once. ONE day where I don't feel like the mean mom, yelling and getting annoyed all darn day because they can't simply do as I ask......
> 
> Sorry. It's a bad weekend. Ignore me.
> 
> Morning all.



Oh I hear you.. Loud and clear. Sometimes I feel like yelly mcyellypants and no one is listening. 
Separate activities is a must in my home, many times, because my son hates everything my middle child does, including breathing and existing so...yeah. I'm going to stock up in sunscreen, these kidlets will be doing a lot of swimming. We may even go on some morning hikes. Not going to let them take a perfectly good summer and make it impossible LOL. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LoutheRussian

dmmj said:


> Has the swelling gotten better? worse? or same?


His swelling is about the same. Still eating. This morning he ate more than usual and he walks with the leg more to the side but doesn't seem to favor it in anyway


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

this pink spot was not there yesterday


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

That's the swollen foot?


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> Oh I hear you.. Loud and clear. Sometimes I feel like yelly mcyellypants and no one is listening.
> Separate activities is a must in my home, many times, because my son hates everything my middle child does, including breathing and existing so...yeah. I'm going to stock up in sunscreen, these kidlets will be doing a lot of swimming. We may even go on some morning hikes. Not going to let them take a perfectly good summer and make it impossible LOL.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Haha. We have nowhere to hike. However, we could just walk I guess. They play outside a lot, but then they come in and stink like sweat. Lol.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Yes. I promise in person it looks like a club


Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

I can't get my 13 yr old out at all :0/


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

Working on the interior today.


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Yes. I promise in person it looks like a club
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I believe ya. :/ gosh I wish I could help. I just don't know.....  sorry luke.


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> I can't get my 13 yr old out at all :0/
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Haha I wouldn't do anything at that age either. Lol.


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> Haha I wouldn't do anything at that age either. Lol.


He's never liked any kind of physical activity except playing piano. He hates all sports and anything that requires physical effort. I think that's because of his slight gross motor delay. He feels uncoordinated and struggles with some types of motor planning and applying strength appropriately. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> He's never liked any kind of physical activity except playing piano. He hates all sports and anything that requires physical effort. I think that's because of his slight gross motor delay. He feels uncoordinated and struggles with some types of motor planning and applying strength appropriately.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Well that's a bummer. But at least he loves something!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> He's never liked any kind of physical activity except playing piano. He hates all sports and anything that requires physical effort. I think that's because of his slight gross motor delay. He feels uncoordinated and struggles with some types of motor planning and applying strength appropriately.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



I had a rock and bug collection...and reptiles and a way cool mom!


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> He's never liked any kind of physical activity except playing piano. He hates all sports and anything that requires physical effort. I think that's because of his slight gross motor delay. He feels uncoordinated and struggles with some types of motor planning and applying strength appropriately.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)[/QUOT
> I have Tortoise and airplane and firetruck and train........ collections, and a way cool Mom.



I have Tortoise and airplane and firetruck and train........ collections, and a way cool Mom!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Littlefoot is definitely going through a growth spurt. This is how much lettuce he will eat today. The pile is about 1.5-2" high and fills up most of his 6"x6" tile. What a chunk.


----------



## T33's Torts

Just think, you have way cool moms, but _now, _your way cool wives are also quite essential.


----------



## Telid

StarSapphire22 said:


> Littlefoot is definitely going through a growth spurt. This is how much lettuce he will eat today. The pile is about 1.5-2" high and fills up most of his 6"x6" tile. What a chunk.


What - no tree stars?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got a way cool wife now, but the reasons are completely different, Dr. Freud.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Telid said:


> What - no tree stars?


 
LOL!


----------



## Elohi

:0/
http://www.upworthy.com/no-one-appl...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Elohi, my mom used to play math catch with me. You set a goal number, and then throw the ball back and forth, each time adding, subtracting, multiplying, etc for as long as you can. The hard part is having an odd and even person. If you're the even person, then you have to add/subtract/etc to get an even number. The first person to forget what number they had looses. 
I sucked at math. Still do, actually.


----------



## T33's Torts

Killed chat...

It depresses me that dogs don't live as long as we do.  Just had a long conversation about doggies not living very long and I feel like crying. It's not fair!


----------



## Elohi

Have a heavy dose of cute. <3






Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Have a heavy dose of cute. <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


You sure it's a torts not dog?


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> You sure it's a torts not dog?


Lol. I can't wait for them to be big so petting them isn't such a delicate activity. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I hate suprises... I'm scared.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Here's the damage Littlefoot has done in the 5 hours or so since we fed him. What a chunk!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That was a delicious 3 hour nap, only to wake to find no triple crown…


----------



## AZtortMom

fun in Texas


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That was a delicious 3 hour nap, only to wake to find no triple crown…


Mine was almost that long. Lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I normally don't do naps short of falling asleep with my chin on my head. To actually lay down in bed while the sun is out? Unheard of!


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I normally don't do naps short of falling asleep with my chin on my head. To actually lay down in bed while the sun is out? Unheard of!


I don't usually do naps period, but man was I just drained. lol.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## bouaboua

It's about time.......And keep them coming.

Thanks! ! !


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh my god! I'm so unusually happy!!! Like, un Tiff like happy! I'm almost shaking! I'm so excited! Puppy!!!!!





Blondie got me a puppy!!! The freakin worlds cutest puppy ever! A little komondor! I'm ecstatic!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Blondie got you a Blondie! Very cute puppy! Name him/her yet?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Just googled komondor...Blondie got you a mop! haha.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its a mop dog.  I love the personalities on this breed. I haven't thought of a name. Its a boy puppy. I have to think of something that'll stick.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm insanely happy! I'm excited!


----------



## AZtortMom

fly over before race


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## T33's Torts

I'm so* HAPPY!!!*


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> View attachment 82868
> this pink spot was not there yesterday
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


aww that poor baby


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> Killed chat...
> 
> It depresses me that dogs don't live as long as we do.  Just had a long conversation about doggies not living very long and I feel like crying. It's not fair!


I took the dogs to the vet yesterday and ozzie is getting old.  He's getting blind and deaf. I wish they'd all live as long as us.


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> Its a mop dog.  I love the personalities on this breed. I haven't thought of a name. Its a boy puppy. I have to think of something that'll stick.


A male dog related to cleaning? Clearly, the obvious and only answer is: Brawny.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Or Swiffer.

Hoover? Dyson?


----------



## T33's Torts

He's too fluffy to be a Brawny! I'm thinking Max. Super, super typical, but its nice.


----------



## Elohi

Whitman. Truman. Einstein. Eisenhower. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay. We decided on Giraffe. I'm weird and Dylan's hot... what did we come up with? Giraffe.  I'm excited. Not excited for dog poop, but still excited.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> I'm so* HAPPY!!!*


Now you will cook dinner right??

It is a cutie for sure. We all happy for you. 

It's a good Blondie. This blondie looks like a keeper.


----------



## T33's Torts

I've been eating allllll day. And I've drink-ed like 3 sodas today. I feel fat. And I'm definitely not hungry! Dyl might be. 
*whispers* Not that I care... 
I don't know. I'll make something last minute. Its Saturday! Puppy and Dylan are my two favorite blondies at the moment.


----------



## T33's Torts

I feel wonderfully exhausted. Its awesome. And Steven, its not MY job to make dinner.  Dylan's a wayyyy better cook than I am. I burn things and screw up simple recipes.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh, and I think Mike's stalking us.


----------



## mike taylor

I just got off the river and took a shower . Yes I have been checking in from time to time.


----------



## mike taylor

By the way nice looking pup you got today .


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> I feel wonderfully exhausted. Its awesome. And Steven, its not MY job to make dinner.  Dylan's a wayyyy better cook than I am. I burn things and screw up simple recipes.


Lucky you Tiff. 

Looks like it is a perfect blondie. Get you a blondie, and can cook. what more can you ask?


----------



## bouaboua

So it is real thing tomorrow? 600 miles in couple hours......

Are you looking forward to see some crashes?? I heart that is the most exciting part of car race, Is it? I hope no one get hurt tomorrow.


----------



## AZtortMom

The Indy race was tonight. Just left. It was very exciting! There were a few wrecks too 

I think the nascar race is tomorrow..


----------



## bouaboua

You have ticket for that too?? I like watching NASCAR race.


----------



## AZtortMom

I wish! But I'm ok with watching it at home


----------



## bouaboua

That is what I may do for tomorrow too. But my house is a mess. Most likely will do clean-up tomorrow. But may just keep the TV on.....Haha!!

Safe drive or fly home.


----------



## AZtortMom

Thanks! We fly back in the am


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Lucky you Tiff.
> 
> Looks like it is a perfect blondie. Get you a blondie, and can cook. what more can you ask?


I believe that no one is perfect.... but Dylan is pretty damn close.


----------



## bouaboua

So you better start to learn how to cook. I hear once that to gain a man's heart is through his.......


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> I believe that no one is perfect.... but Dylan is pretty damn close.


Somebody has been bitten by the love bug .


----------



## T33's Torts

But..but I hate bugs!


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> So you better start to learn how to cook. I hear once that to gain a man's heart is through his.......


Please don't let me finish that sentence!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I like how happy you are lately, Ms. Tiffany. Looks like Blondie is a keeper. Good for you!


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Please don't let me finish that sentence!


You will be the only person can finish this sentence to gain your blondie's heart. 

So what ever you like to use to finish or figure out. We just happy for you.


----------



## bouaboua

I miss Jacqui. Where is she???


----------



## T33's Torts

If you bring any girl a puppy, you're generally set.


----------



## T33's Torts

Blondie's playing with the puppy. "Come here........ Or not. Okay. I'll come to you. Puppy. Puppy! Shake. Shake. Give me your paw. Shake. Shake. Or not. Its okay. Try sit. Sit. Sit pup sit. Or not... TIFF HE WON'T LISTEN"


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> If you bring any girl a puppy, you're generally set.


Not really..........what if Mike bring you a puppy......is Mike "set" too......hahahaha!!!!!!!

Sorry Mike..., we love you Mike.


----------



## T33's Torts

Look how cute this is! I'm so in love.


----------



## bouaboua

Which one? Or both? I mean in love.

It is cute......which one? Or both?


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Not really........what if Mike bring you a puppy......is Mike "set" too......hahahaha!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry Mike..., we love you Mike.


Mike is obviously smart enough where, had he a puppy, he'd take it to his wifey and take advantage of the "Oh my goodness its so cute!!!!" stage, before its like "Oh god its going to get fur every where"


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Which one? Or both?
> 
> It is cute......which one? Or both?


The pup- umm... I mean BOTH, of course.


----------



## bouaboua

Good for you. You better go tend the cuties and I need to go to bed. 

Good night! I know you will have a sweet dream. 

Good night all.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good night Steven!


----------



## LoutheRussian

So I came into town to visit my nephews and some friend but everything wet wrong and I didn't get here till late. My mom informed me
She didn't have Anywhere for me to sleep. So now it's almost midnight and I'm trying to find a place to stay or I will just sleep in my truck. My
Mom lets people stay and live there all the time she's never turned anyone down before. I guess I get the
honor of being the first. So I'm gonna go park in the field and star gaze


Luke&Lou


----------



## juli11

bouaboua said:


> Is this a baby Homes or a adult? Keep us posted.



Morning he/she but i think it is a she :-D is baby to subadult. On Monday so tomorrow I will get my two adult females.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Three I'm the morning and the stars are visible. 55 degrees so I can wear
Basketball shorts and a hoodie. Eyes close. One ear has music playing quietly while the other takes in all the sounds of the country. Every croak of the bullfrog each unique in it's own way. The gentle breeze rustles the leaves of the ancient walnut trees in the yard. Slow deliberate breathing through the nose. With just a little focus one can smells the dirt from the fields and the pollen in the air. The air is so much cleaner here than in the city. Peacefully reconnecting to my roots.


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

It's too cold to do anything here. It's never this cold. I'm very cold tolerant, but this is not fun. That and the sound of cats attacking each other isn't peaceful I'm any way.


----------



## juli11

Here it is to warm to do anything. To make the water change is the hell...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For what it's worth, I agree with Steve Coburn. Triple means three.


----------



## bouaboua

juli11 said:


> Morning he/she but i think it is a she :-D is baby to subadult. On Monday so tomorrow I will get my two adult females.


Care to show us some photos of your new collection?


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning you All. 

We still don't see Jacqui around! ! ! No early bird except The Cowboy? Triple Good Morning Sir.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning guys and girls . How's the sun room going B.?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've been up since about 5:30. I get up at 3:45 am daily, so today I slept in.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning.  Jeff just left on his way to Florida.  Now the count down is seven and a half weeks til I get to see him again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Morning.  Jeff just left on his way to Florida.  Now the count down is seven and a half weeks til I get to see him again.


About time you showed up, dorkette! We've, I've missed you. Sorry Jeff is hittin the road for so long. That has to be rough. Not sure I could do it.


----------



## bouaboua

But I hope the few day you been missing from the forum are very nice.


----------



## bouaboua

I go on to the road all the time too but couple weeks to a month at the most. Not almost two months. No worries Jacqui.......

Ken and I and many others will keep you accompany here.


----------



## Jacqui

Yesterday we spent going and getting his load, so he was only home a little over three days. Neat thing was two of those days we actually got to be home. Normally when he is home, we are going from one doctor apt or lab test to the next. Of course between rain and heat, we didn't get much done outside on the pen... sooooo are you two guys going to come over and help me with them?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> About time you showed up, dorkette! We've, I've missed you. Sorry Jeff is hittin the road for so long. That has to be rough. Not sure I could do it.



A sane person would not even try it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> sooooo are you two guys going to come over and help me with them?


Ummmmmm, let me think for a moment, “Hell No!!!"


----------



## juli11

bouaboua said:


> Care to show us some photos of your new collection?



Usually not but today I'm at my dad because he will drive with me to Belgium tomorrow at 8.00 pm to pick up the adults. So I'm not at my turtles today. Tomorrow I will share pics of all three.


----------



## bouaboua

Sure.....Send me your address. My wife and I will be there. She can cook and I (think I) can build.


----------



## bouaboua

So without Ken. Still two will come.


----------



## bouaboua

juli11 said:


> Usually not but today I'm at my dad because he will drive with me to Belgium tomorrow at 8.00 pm to pick up the adults. So I'm not at my turtles today. Tomorrow I will share pics of all three.


Alright then. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Three I'm the morning and the stars are visible. 55 degrees so I can wear
> Basketball shorts and a hoodie. Eyes close. One ear has music playing quietly while the other takes in all the sounds of the country. Every croak of the bullfrog each unique in it's own way. The gentle breeze rustles the leaves of the ancient walnut trees in the yard. Slow deliberate breathing through the nose. With just a little focus one can smells the dirt from the fields and the pollen in the air. The air is so much cleaner here than in the city. Peacefully reconnecting to my roots.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


That just sounds great.


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Morning.  Jeff just left on his way to Florida.  Now the count down is seven and a half weeks til I get to see him again.


Oh gosh.... How do you do it?? My fiancé's been gone since Wednesday and I'm going crazy!


----------



## Telid

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've been up since about 5:30. I get up at 3:45 am daily, so today I slept in.


3:45am? Damn, Ken. Why?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I have a "loaner Sulcata".

Not excited about him. He's no Oliver.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Telid said:


> 3:45am? Damn, Ken. Why?


I leave the house at 5:45 am. Some has to do it, right?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  just got back to Phoenix. Welcome back Jacqui  we will come and help you Jacqui  sorry about Jeff I know how tough that is


----------



## T33's Torts

It just sort of hit me that I have a large puppy, which will become a large dog and no yard. I mean, a yard that is fully occupied by tortoises. *nervous laughter*

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Sure.....Send me your address. My wife and I will be there. She can cook and I (think I) can build.



Wait if she can cook, can she just move in forever??? I have saw some of the things she cooks for you... yummy does not start to describe them.


----------



## Telid

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I leave the house at 5:45 am. Some has to do it, right?


Hah. I leave to work at 5:40am - but I wake up at 5:15am, not 3:45! What time do you go to bed?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummmmmm, let me think for a moment, “Hell No!!!"



See how ya are.


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> It just sort of hit me that I have a large puppy, which will become a large dog and no yard. I mean, a yard that is fully occupied by tortoises. *nervous laughter*
> 
> Good morning!



Yeppers it will be big and short lived too.  In the meantime it will bless you with big doggy piles, shedding hair, and huge feed bill.  You'll love it!


----------



## T33's Torts

I miss having dogs.. so, so much. I love dogs. Almost as much as tortoises. Here's the issue: a tortoise to me is a pet, but to a dog its a yummy chewable thing that doesn't really fight back. 
Ugh. Indoor dogs aren't really my thing. But I must admit, he slept over my pillow last night, and it was totally adorable.


----------



## T33's Torts

Basically this dog sleeps, ignores us, eats, then sleeps some more.


----------



## mike taylor

That sounds like my kind of dog . Nice and lazy!


----------



## T33's Torts

He's so much lazier than other puppies I've had. Than and he eats like 4 times more.


----------



## T33's Torts

I took him for a walk, and practically dragged him home. Definitely not a running partner!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Wait if she can cook, can she just move in forever??? I have saw some of the things she cooks for you... yummy does not start to describe them.




Is this the time what American people said:"Over my dead body"...???


----------



## T33's Torts

Yes this a good opportunity!


----------



## T33's Torts

My days are all jumbled together. Its Sunday. Sunday... Sunday. Weird. 

The best part is that throughout the week will feel like a weekend. 
This weekend was literally like the best weekend ever. I'm very happy, and its weird.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 82998


No MOM......

It is puppy's poo...............That's what you smelled in Tiff's house.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ewwwww!!! 
Doggy mess is horrible. And I definitely don't want it in my house! Every so often I take him out to the front yard to do whatever he needs.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm hungry!


----------



## bouaboua

Ask blondie to cook for you. I mean the one with two leg.


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> Look how cute this is! I'm so in love.


So cute


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Morning.  Jeff just left on his way to Florida.  Now the count down is seven and a half weeks til I get to see him again.


Aww I am so sad for you.  I'm such a disaster when my mikey travels.


----------



## Kerryann

This is our porch toad named toad.


----------



## bouaboua

OMG! ! ! ! ! 

Really not my cup of tea.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Ask blondie to cook for you. I mean the one with two leg.


 I had a cup of soup and a peach.


----------



## bouaboua

Sounds health but not really filling. So I really question you weight anywhere near 100 lb. How can you survive on that? Eat some "real" food Please.


----------



## T33's Torts

You have no idea how much I ate this last week.  
I'll be honest, on average, when I do weigh myself (not often) I'm typically closer to like 95-ish-lbs. My weight fluctuates a lot, which isn't really 'healthy'. This morning the scale read 98, which is kind of a lot for me. 

Keep in mind I'm only 5'2"


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> OMG! ! ! ! !
> 
> Really not my cup of tea.


I rearranged the porch so the toad is angered tonight. It takes him a few days to adjust to change. I moved a cute but uncomfortable bench to the end and made it a fancy pot stand, added two comfy padded chairs and a big table.
Two of the padded chairs are near the outside of the porch and it's supposed g to be a rainy well so I put covers on those chairs. Ozzie was wigged out by the covered chairs like there were ninjas hiding in them. I had to carry him outside and force him to snuff them before he'd go or past them. Toad is probably like why are those chairs in burkas? Scary stuff going on there... Toad out!!


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> Sounds health but not really filling. So I really question you weight anywhere near 100 lb. How can you survive on that? Eat some "real" food Please.


I made a 450 calorie dinner. Two veggie corn dogs each, organic Tater tots, garlic green beans. It was a whole heaping mess of green beans. I had to put some back I was so full.
PS I earned it. I worked on the deck for five hours without a break.


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> I rearranged the porch so the toad is angered tonight. It takes him a few days to adjust to change. I moved a cute but uncomfortable bench to the end and made it a fancy pot stand, added two comfy padded chairs and a big table.
> Two of the padded chairs are near the outside of the porch and it's supposed g to be a rainy well so I put covers on those chairs. Ozzie was wigged out by the covered chairs like there were ninjas hiding in them. I had to carry him outside and force him to snuff them before he'd go or past them. Toad is probably like why are those chairs in burkas? Scary stuff going on there... Toad out!!


Good idea to keep it on the porch. Scare some unwelcome stranger off your house at night.


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> I made a 450 calorie dinner. Two veggie corn dogs each, organic Tater tots, garlic green beans. It was a whole heaping mess of green beans. I had to put some back I was so full.
> PS I earned it. I worked on the deck for five hours without a break.


This is what we call "Dinner". You made me hungry now........

HONEY! ! ! ! ! ! !! !!........................


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> Good idea to keep it on the porch. Scare some unwelcome stranger off your house at night.


I'm taking our screen door off this week. Mike made the point that it allows him to open the door to strangers without having to restrain the dogs and I was like strangers step on a mat that says welcome to the dog house, ring a bell with a notice that says dogs are welcome but children should be leashed, and the sign on the door is a painting of the dogs. Strangers should know what they are in for but the attack toad... Woo that's a new angle.


----------



## bouaboua

Hahahahahaha.......

Set a camera by your door. Each picture will be worth a million dollar. Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Elohi

98 lbs Tiff!? OMG that REALLY tiny. Your puppy may outweigh you soon haha!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm more than 2 tiffs.  I'm half a foot taller than her, but still.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Im trying to eat healthier. Im not dieting or anything, but trying to eat carrots instead of chips, juice instead of pop, getting "light" versions of stuff (string cheese yay!). I still have one or two crap things a day (I'm looking at you, zebra cakes)...but considering until a few weeks ago I subsisted almost entirely off fast food and pepsi and orange pop...I think its a start. We're trying to cook at home more too. I even lifted some big ol' jars of sketti sauce for a while....gotta get rid of my little underarm pooch before the wedding. I hate those underarm pooches.


----------



## Elohi

Have any of y'all read, "it starts with food?" I have heard fantastical things but I haven't bought it yet. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I think the puppy already weighs more than me.  
When I cook at home, the food tends to be less healthy. 
I don't actually eat that healthy... I just do when i think about it.


----------



## T33's Torts

I've heard of it... Haven't read it. 
This morning I was eating carrot sticks. Dylan looked at me, grabbed his backpack, tossed 3 candy bars at me, and took my carrots. How rude...


----------



## T33's Torts

There's so much on my mind I can't sleep. I like this font... Can y'all mobile users see it? Its so pretty. It's clean looking and I love it. 
Where was I? Oh yeah. I can't sleep.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone  have a good Monday


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning!!

Happy Monday!


----------



## bouaboua

The construction of my new sun-room came to a halt today because Home Depot make a big BU-BU. The French door I special ordered got damaged during the shipping, Home Depot did ordered the replacement but it will take couple more weeks to arrive. Now the contractor move his team to another job site and I'm at his mercy if he can send his team back when I have my door. 

I also have this room with wild open hold on the wall to the back yard. I will go talk to the Home Depot manager today to see how they can they expedite this door.


----------



## T33's Torts

That sucks Steven. Shame on Home Depot. 

I woke up next to the most amazing guy ever and an adorable puppy. I don't think you can ask for much more. 

Good morning!


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh man sorry Steven that sucks! Big stuff like that is very susptible to breakage especially when Home Depot doesn't pack it right. We see ALL the time. All the stuff in the damaged department for us is usually Home Depot large items not packaged properly  I hope they can expedite for you


----------



## AZtortMom

We had little punk tag our privacy shade on our fence yesterday. You know how much a pain in the *** that is to cover?! I can't wait until we are at that stage in our home project where our brick wall is up


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> That sucks Steven. Shame on Home Depot.
> 
> I woke up next to the most amazing guy ever and an adorable puppy. I don't think you can ask for much more.
> 
> Good morning!



Detail........Detail......We demand Detail! ! ! ! !

Second thought...........................NOT! ! ! ! !

Just the puppy part will do....


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Oh man sorry Steven that sucks! Big stuff like that is very susptible to breakage especially when Home Depot doesn't pack it right. We see ALL the time. All the stuff in the damaged department for us is usually Home Depot large items not packaged properly  I hope they can expedite for you


The worse part is Home Depot act like nothing to it. We ordered another one for you.......Yes, we are sorry but You just wait. Basically this is the attitude of Home Depot.


----------



## bouaboua

See Jacqui: When you not show up here to say Good Morning to us that lots of people just not going to show up at all. 

We miss you.


----------



## T33's Torts

I think from now on, we should just not wake up until Jacqui says good morning to us. Our feeling are hurt.


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> The worse part is Home Depot act like nothing to it. We ordered another one for you.......Yes, we are sorry but You just wait. Basically this is the attitude of Home Depot.


Yeah, their attitude sucks


----------



## bouaboua

Sure is a cute puppy......

So are you going to cook dinner now?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Breakfast*, yeah.  But first I have to throw down the Russian cage cover (rain?) and feed everyone else (shelled friends) and then mix some dog food.


----------



## bouaboua

What! ! ! ! 

Blondie already come to last place.........WOMEN! ! ! !


----------



## T33's Torts

That's because Blondie can make his own food, whereas animals rely on us. 
That and making people food is harder.


----------



## mike taylor

Thats right Tiff. Animals first


----------



## T33's Torts

Duh..
I got totally sidetracked. I just started a new book. Its actually an old series, new to me.


----------



## T33's Torts

There's like 4 dozen baby birds hopping around my yard. Its like an aviary!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Working a 7 hour day today! Woo! And I finally finish training today! I've been feeling pretty good today and yesterday...here's hoping I can keep it up this week!


----------



## Sh3wulf

Cowboy_Ken said:


> WHAT???? Are you a Canadian or something?(Mind you, I'm from the generation that blames Canada for all that is wrong in life)


Hey!!!


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Working a 7 hour day today! Woo! And I finally finish training today! I've been feeling pretty good today and yesterday...here's hoping I can keep it up this week!


Woo Hoo! ! ! !

Good for you and Let's keep that way! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> There's like 4 dozen baby birds hopping around my yard. Its like an aviary!


Picture Please.............


----------



## Elohi

Hey all. Taking a break from cleaning and trip prep. All my kids are home so it's been all kinds of crazy. I just want to take a nap. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

We had a storm roll in and it POURED Yay, I don't have to water lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is for the dog lovers out there. 

http://news.discovery.com/animals/p...ple-140609.htm#mkcpgn=rssnws1?partner=skygrid


----------



## KatieandKyle

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is for the dog lovers out there.
> 
> http://news.discovery.com/animals/p...ple-140609.htm#mkcpgn=rssnws1?partner=skygrid



Hey!!! I know some people that I would love to spray with that stuff!!! Lol!!  possibly my mother-in-law


----------



## bouaboua

KatieandKyle said:


> Hey!!! I know some people that I would love to spray with that stuff!!! Lol!!  possibly my mother-in-law


OK! !! 

Who is this refer to? Katie's or Kyle"s??


----------



## KatieandKyle

bouaboua said:


> OK! !!
> 
> Who is this refer to? Katie's or Kyle"s?? [/QUOTE
> 
> Rofl! So true, I really need to adjust that! Kyle has been nonexistent! I am pretty sure the "tort" hunny-do list has been enormous!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Its hot. The sun is hot. The breeze is hot. I'm not heat/cold tolerant- clearly.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Its hot. The sun is hot. The breeze is hot. I'm not heat/cold tolerant- clearly.


No.....The problem is not the Sun, is not the breeze.....The "problem" is..........

The BLONDIE! ! ! ! ! !

He just too HOT for you. Right??


----------



## T33's Torts

You're funny! 

I strongly believe that the issue has to do with the Greenhouse Effect, but since I'm a super sweet person, I'll say
"Of COURSE, Steven!"


----------



## Elohi

Lol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm having ice cream for lunch. Yay me.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> I'm having ice cream for lunch. Yay me.


 
Yay you!


----------



## jaizei

T33's Torts said:


> Duh..
> I got totally sidetracked. I just started a new book. Its actually an old series, new to me.



Which book?


----------



## T33's Torts

Looking for Alaska. Its not a series, I was mistaken, but there's a few other books by the same author that I intend to read.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I took my first chats today. I was worried I wouldn't do well because I didn't know enough. Mostly, I just struggled with stuff because I couldn't figure out what the heck people were asking. It's amazing how someone fluent in a language can struggle to communicate simply because they have to write their words down instead of speak them. I've always been a better writer than speaker, so it is weird for me when a majority of my customers seem to be the other way around. :/ Overall it went well though. And I made it through an almost whole shift...though I am pretty tired now.


----------



## Kerryann

Today was craziness. I tried to get home early but that didn't work out. 
I need to figure out what to do about the doorway.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> I took my first chats today. I was worried I wouldn't do well because I didn't know enough. Mostly, I just struggled with stuff because I couldn't figure out what the heck people were asking. It's amazing how someone fluent in a language can struggle to communicate simply because they have to write their words down instead of speak them. I've always been a better writer than speaker, so it is weird for me when a majority of my customers seem to be the other way around. :/ Overall it went well though. And I made it through an almost whole shift...though I am pretty tired now.


I think you are doing very well by your post. 

So have a good rest tonight and may it be a piece of cake for you tomorrow. "Thumb Up"! ! !


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hey all. Been forever. I'm trying to update between these 50 hour weeks. I feel like I'm a stranger to TFO and my torts in general..

Hibiscus flowers make up with them.. Idk about with TFO though!! Lol.


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> Today was craziness. I tried to get home early but that didn't work out.
> I need to figure out what to do about the doorway.


I thought I'm the only one having door problem. I hope yours are not related to Home Depot.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello, Hello.

It's been very quiet lately. Jacqui, Cowboy, Mike, Luke all went missing. Only busy person is Tiff....Haha! !


----------



## tortoisetime565

They are all just gone?!!! But why!! 

What is life!


----------



## Elohi

Hey all. Have been sitting at the pool and about to go home. The big kids needed to get some energy out. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

We'll forgive you Isaiah.  
No hibiscus nessesary. 

I don't think I could do 50 hours a week. And you just graduated! 
I haven't been busy (busy on the forum but..) I've been laying on Blondie's lap watching TV for hours. Not real productive. But tomorrow I have to get actual stuff done.


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> I'm having ice cream for lunch. Yay me.


I would love some ice cream like fro yo substance right now.


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> We'll forgive you Isaiah.
> No hibiscus nessesary.
> 
> I don't think I could do 50 hours a week. And you just graduated!
> I haven't been busy (busy on the forum but..) I've been laying on Blondie's lap watching TV for hours. Not real productive. But tomorrow I have to get actual stuff done.



Wait until you start hitting 60hrs a week and start wondering about whether you really care about being able to afford retirement...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Telid said:


> Wait until you start hitting 60hrs a week and start wondering about whether you really care about being able to afford retirement...


What's retirement? My financial structure is to work till I die. I'm doing those 50+hour weeks as well! and I so didn't just graduate. So this is for all the doubters, single ladies pay attention and moms, tell your daughters. There are still real men out there. Not this one though, he's taken. 

http://www.seattlepi.com/local/article/SPU-shooting-hero-Jon-Meis-A-hero-cannot-come-5539209.php


----------



## Telid

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What's retirement? My financial structure is to work till I die. I'm doing those 50+hour weeks as well! and I so didn't just graduate. So this is for all the doubters, single ladies pay attention and moms, tell your daughters. There are still real men out there. Not this one though, he's taken.
> 
> http://www.seattlepi.com/local/article/SPU-shooting-hero-Jon-Meis-A-hero-cannot-come-5539209.php



Hope for the best, prepare for the worst. Saving for retirement, but I don't expect to live to see it.


----------



## Marissa801

Guys can anyone help me? ); I'm really worried about my squirt.... Some people on my Instagram said it could be calcium spots but I only give them food with calcium in it . & then I use the typical water conditioner rock / drops for the turtles water....

Help me ? ): 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/RED-EARED-SLIDERS-;-Early-shell-rot?.94151/


----------



## Kerryann

Telid said:


> Wait until you start hitting 60hrs a week and start wondering about whether you really care about being able to afford retirement...


Pfft whipper snappers, I can do 30 hours no sleep and pull a 98 hour week 
PS I'm salary. I love my clients.


----------



## T33's Torts

Marissa801 said:


> Guys can anyone help me? ); I'm really worried about my squirt.... Some people on my Instagram said it could be calcium spots but I only give them food with calcium in it . & then I use the typical water conditioner rock / drops for the turtles water....
> 
> Help me ? ):
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/RED-EARED-SLIDERS-;-Early-shell-rot?.94151/


People on instagram tend to be stupid and uneducated. What's your username on there?


----------



## T33's Torts

I used to volunteer around 40ish hours to the local humane society. I don't have the time anymore. With classes and all. I keep thinking I should actually do something this summer, but who would hire someone knowing they'll only stick around for 3 months?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> who would hire someone knowing they'll only stick around for 3 months?


In-n-out.


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't think I could pull off the paper hat thing. Plus neither red nor yellow look decent on me.


----------



## T33's Torts

Laughing so hard my stomach hurts is so awesome.


----------



## Marissa801

T33's Torts said:


> People on instagram tend to be stupid and uneducated. What's your username on there?




It's (squirt_and_nova)


----------



## T33's Torts

Marissa801 said:


> It's (squirt_and_nova)


Don't trust people on instagram. They talk and talk. They don't know what they're saying. Please don't listen to them more that the forum. They don't know their stuff. Simple. The guy (girl?) that said its shell shedding is wrong. Shells don't shed like that.


----------



## bouaboua

Good night you all. I'm tired for doing nothing all day. 

I think I getting old. Good night and sweet dream! ! ! ! 

I hope Jacqui will show up tomorrow.


----------



## T33's Torts

Only as young as the minute is, killin' it...
I don't remember the rest of the lyrics, but I love that song! 
Good night Steven!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So I got a call I've been waiting on (and gave up on a while ago) for a job working with rodents! It's as a caretaker in a medical lab but to anyone that knows me, I love sciencey stuff and everyone always said I needed a job with rodents. 

The commute is 30 minutes vs the current 10, but it pays about a time and a half better to start, utilizes my interests, and has benefits. Plus it's not retail... So a big bonus there. 

We got new managers at our retail store and all my fave co-workers have been jumping ship so the rest of us pick up the slack and I'm sooo tired of the excessive back to back hours and rude people! 

So, I need everyone's good wishes and such so I can ace the interview!!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hey everyone. Hope you all are well. I don't really have anything to contribute so I'll wander off again. Goodnight 


Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all have a great Tuesday  hi Luke


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning Noel and everybody.*


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning All. May we all have a productive day of doing nothing! ! ! !

We hit 96F yesterday. Today's high will be 92. Un-seasonal weather.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Jacqui! ! ! !

Good to hear from you.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> *Morning Noel and everybody.*


How are you my Lady? Where is Jeff now? 1/2 week is gone of the 7 1/2 weeks. Hahahaha....

You check-in with him over CB or just cell phone this days? CB radio was the cyberspace way before internet.


----------



## Jacqui

He is in Florida now. We talk on the phone off and on throughout the day. A few rare times, we will both be online at the same time.


----------



## Jacqui

I have been busy doing yardwork (as usual). I cut so much by hand these last few days that even with wearing gloves, I have three blisters from using the grass clippers.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> So, I need everyone's good wishes and such so I can ace the interview!!




Of course you have them! GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I feel ever so slightly hungover. 

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning All. May we all have a productive day of doing nothing! ! ! !
> 
> We hit 96F yesterday. Today's high will be 92. Un-seasonal weather.



Going to be in the 80s here today. I have so much work to do, no way I can be unproductive.


----------



## Jacqui

Just a little color for the morning...


----------



## bouaboua

To me. If things are not work related, I consider fun and play. Yard work too. I have choice of doing it or not, I will not feel guilty of not doing it. And then I may spend one day, all day to get them all done so I can put it away for another long time.


----------



## Jacqui

I think I need to mow the sulcata enclosure (the one with the two big sulcata... aka the Jersey Boyz)... what do you think...


----------



## Jacqui

Takes much more then a day to do all my yards/enclosures.


----------



## bouaboua

That's call little color?? 

This is little color.


----------



## bouaboua

What you need is to have a sheep or a goat. 

Just one. They will keep your grass under control.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> That's call little color??
> 
> This is little color.
> 
> View attachment 83148



Oh oh!! I love it!!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> What you need is to have a sheep or a goat.
> 
> Just one. They will keep your grass under control.



Yeah, but they would also eat the things I don't want cut/ trimmed/killed.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Yeah, but they would also eat the things I don't want cut/ trimmed/killed.


Yep!! That's true. 

Then the second option will be a set-down lawnmower. 20 mins.....done. Yeah Steven.....Easy to say then done. I know, I know.......


----------



## StarSapphire22

I feel like death. Blargh.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I think I need to mow the sulcata enclosure (the one with the two big sulcata... aka the Jersey Boyz)... what do you think...


Where is Waldo?? 

Or in your case....Where is the Jersey Boyz????


----------



## Jacqui

Even with the rider mowers I am now just starting to use, those are hours of mowing. Then most of my yard it not able to be doen with one or even with the push mower. I have so many plants and enclosures and stuff in the way.


----------



## Jacqui

Why? .. and sorry. 



StarSapphire22 said:


> I feel like death. Blargh.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Jessica!! I hope a cup of nice coffee will help........


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Where is Waldo??
> 
> Or in your case....Where is the Jersey Boyz????



What you can't see the two of them?????


----------



## bouaboua

So this is catch 22......Big yard, Big enclosure. many Tortoise. Small yard, smaller enclosure, but in my case....still a lot of tortoises. haha!!


----------



## Jacqui

Well I should go, I have a sick kitten I am dropper feeding. Actually he is just now starting to think about being healthy enough to eat solid food.


----------



## StarSapphire22

My hormone regulating meds have convinced my body I'm pregnant, even though I'm not. So I started out my day with violent morning sickness and a killer migraine. Yay. Hoping it will end soon so I can make it in to work for at least part of the day. Doubtful. :/​


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> So this is catch 22......Big yard, Big enclosure. many Tortoise. Small yard, smaller enclosure, but in my case....still a lot of tortoises. haha!!



Lol I have lots of enclosures of all sizes. This is just currently the largest one. I have a much larger one I am working on, but it's only in the getting the grass and plants into stage and outing the bad weeds.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> My hormone regulating meds have convinced my body I'm pregnant, even though I'm not. So I started out my day with violent morning sickness and a killer migraine. Yay. Hoping it will end soon so I can make it in to work for at least part of the day. Doubtful. :/​



That does not sound like fun. All the yuck of being pg and none of the fun stuff.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> What you can't see the two of them?????


Yeah! ! ! 

Yeah! ! ! ! 

I sew them. Of cause! ! ! ! I spot them alright. One smiled at me and other waved at me. 

How can I miss that?? Silly me right??


----------



## Jacqui

**waves bye to Yvonne, Steven, Jessica and everybody else**


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Yeah! ! !
> 
> Yeah! ! ! !
> 
> I sew them. Of cause! ! ! ! I spot them alright. One smiled at me and other waved at me.
> 
> How can I miss that?? Silly me right??



Smiley does smile at ya.


----------



## T33's Torts

My lip is bleeding. -sigh- 
The hard part is that you can't really stick a bandaid on your mouth.  

Sorry Jessica, maybe some ice cream will save the day!

Bye Jacqui. Have fuuuun!


----------



## bouaboua

Have Fun. to the Kitten's rescuer.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> That does not sound like fun. All the yuck of being pg and none of the fun stuff.


 
Yeah. They switched my dosage, so this happens for a bit while I am adjusting. It happened when I started my first kind too. I actually had to wear maternity pants because I got so bloated I looked 4-5 months pregnant.


----------



## T33's Torts

Y'all are talking about color, and I'm sitting over in my white and black and cream room... wearing gray...


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ice cream always saves the day, Tiff! I'm all out though. I had string cheese instead.  Agreed with my upset tummy a little more too.


----------



## T33's Torts

What is this setting? Why does my text area look funny?


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Tiff. What happen to your lip? 

Don't tell me.......................It is the Blondie right?? 

I mean the puppy.........of cause.


----------



## T33's Torts

Weird. Anyways, you're welcome to have some of my ice cream! You just have to come and get it! 

I decided that if I made my makeup darker and dug up some black lipstick/nail polish, I could go for a goth look.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Steven.... Yeah no.
I fell and cut my lip a few months ago (hence why you shouldn't try to skateboard after 5 years of not skating) and it never fails to bleed and hurt and sting...always.


----------



## bouaboua

OUCH.............

Is the kiss from the Blondie will ease the pain?? Or he will make it worse?? LOL.......

Sorry! When you mention the lips......I have to give some credit to the Blondie! ! ! !


----------



## T33's Torts

It mostly hurts when I eat. And i have a bad habit of biting my lip, so that doesn't help either. 
And I'm not a kissy- type person. Just sayin'.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> It mostly hurts when I eat. And i have a bad habit of biting my lip, so that doesn't help either.
> And I'm not a kissy- type person. Just sayin'.


Yeah RIGHT! ! ! ! 

About the kissy part....But you need to change your habit for sure. Seriously!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Guess I was tired... Went to bed a little past midnight and I just woke up at 11:45! Well, I feel much more rested!


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> I thought I'm the only one having door problem. I hope yours are not related to Home Depot.


No mine isn't. It's related to a husband who has to triple think things through before we can act. I am taking off the front screen door and I want to paint the front main door. I kind of want to replace the screen door though but I also don't want to raplace it also. Does that make sense?


Jacqui said:


> I have been busy doing yardwork (as usual). I cut so much by hand these last few days that even with wearing gloves, I have three blisters from using the grass clippers.


This is my story too. It's insanity. I dropped a log on my foot last night and it was so hurty I am limping today.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> That's call little color??
> 
> This is little color.
> 
> View attachment 83148


That is gorgeous. I love orchids.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Yeah RIGHT! ! ! !
> 
> About the kissy part....But you need to change your habit for sure. Seriously!!



I bite my nails too. Lot of bad habits to kick.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Well I work in 22 mins... Whilst I wait, I am browsing Craigslist for tortoises. There are two 16 in female Sully's, ones pyramiding looks like tennis balls on her shell. I want to adopt them all!!! Collage, why you take so long!


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Yeah. They switched my dosage, so this happens for a bit while I am adjusting. It happened when I started my first kind too. I actually had to wear maternity pants because I got so bloated I looked 4-5 months pregnant.



Oh wow, that is bad.


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> Well I work in 22 mins... Whilst I wait, I am browsing Craigslist for tortoises. There are two 16 in female Sully's, ones pyramiding looks like tennis balls on her shell. I want to adopt them all!!! Collage, why you take so long!



Hey, it's not just college.  I'd love to be adopting a tennis ball sulcata female.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> No mine isn't. It's related to a husband who has to triple think things through before we can act. I am taking off the front screen door and I want to paint the front main door. I kind of want to replace the screen door though but I also don't want to raplace it also. Does that make sense?



Well try putting it back on AFTER you paint the door and go out to the street and look at it and decide if it is the look you want. Are you thinking to paint the screen door too? Wanting a more open look or decorative or closed look with the screen door?


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I dropped a log on my foot last night and it was so hurty I am limping today.



Sorry your limping and in pain. Why were you moving the log?


----------



## bouaboua

My wife and I just mopped the entire house. Twice.....


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> I bite my nails too. Lot of bad habits to kick.



I use to be bad about that. Now I don't bite them, but with all the yardwork and digging into the soil, mine get broken all the time so they are still usually all really short.


----------



## bouaboua

But still a mess, Thanks to the Home Depot! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Guess I was tired... Went to bed a little past midnight and I just woke up at 11:45! Well, I feel much more rested!



... and ready to take on the day?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> But still a mess, Thanks to the Home Depot! ! !



Why Home Depot's fault?


----------



## bouaboua

Time for a 24 oz Coors, that will be in Cowboy Ken's case.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> My wife and I just mopped the entire house. Twice.....



Hey, you two missed my kitchen, dining room and bathroom floors!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Time for a 24 oz Coors, that will be in Cowboy Ken's case.



Think it will help any?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Well try putting it back on AFTER you paint the door and go out to the street and look at it and decide if it is the look you want. Are you thinking to paint the screen door too? Wanting a more open look or decorative or closed look with the screen door?


I want it to look less like a noticeable screen door. So the screen door we have has to go but the question is do I want no screen door or a new screen door?
I also now hate the green I originally painted the door since it doesn't really match the mossy green of the shutters. I think it should either match or totally not match. What compliments moss green and canary yellow?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Why Home Depot's fault?


Long story. The special ordered French door I ordered in mid-April was damaged during the shipping. But all other window are OK. And the construction crew all scheduled to work last week. Now, The new room have a big hole on the wall that suppose where the door need to be but no door.

Home Depot said they re-ordered another door for me but I have to wait till the 20th to get it. They are sorry, but nothing they can do to speed-up the delivery. By this time, if I have all the door and windows, the renovation suppose to be completed. That mean I need to have the crew come back again to put in the door and complete the flooring and interior work. That is two week from now. I can not live with dust all over the place that caused by last weeks work.

I will need to clean it all over it again after the phase two of the construction which can be done only once, only Home Depot have select a better shipping company or shipping procedures.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Hey, you two missed my kitchen, dining room and bathroom floors!


Coming right over now!!


----------



## Jacqui

The house is yellow? How about a cream color? As for a screen or none, do you ever leave or want to leave your front door open? Screen doors keep bugs out and pets in (well sorta, atleast til they crash through the screen and then the bugs come in too).


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Long story. The special ordered French door I ordered in mid-April was damaged during the shipping. But all other window are OK. And the construction crew all scheduled to work last week. Now, The new room have a big hole on the wall that suppose where the door need to be but no door.
> 
> Home Depot said they re-ordered another door for me but I have to wait till the 20th to get it. They are sorry, but nothing they can do to speed-up the delivery. By this time, if I have all the door and windows, the renovation suppose to be completed. That mean I need to have the crew come back again to put in the door and complete the flooring and interior work. That is two week from now. I can not live with dust all over the place that caused by last weeks work.
> 
> I will need to clean it all over it again after the phase two of the construction which can be done only once, only Home Depot have select a better shipping company or shipping procedures.



Okay I understand. Can you make a temp door? Then you could have them do the floors and just have to come back to put in the real door?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Kerryann said:


> I want it to look less like a noticeable screen door. So the screen door we have has to go but the question is do I want no screen door or a new screen door?
> I also now hate the green I originally painted the door since it doesn't really match the mossy green of the shutters. I think it should either match or totally not match. What compliments moss green and canary yellow?


 
I'm a fan of colored doors, like bright red. In your case, I'd do a darker version of your shutter color.


----------



## bouaboua

The temp door will cost money. and work. I'm in a customer service and quality part of business also. Just can not believe how Home Depot can so careless on a expensive and special ordered product?

AZtortsMom also seeing lots damaged things that belong to Home Depot. She is working for one of the largest shipping company. It amazed her also.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Could always do a gray... Gray and yellow go well together. I have light bluish gray siding, darker blue shutters, and a bright red door. 




My new door mat


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Painting cabinets gray, it's been a lot of work!




In progress, added organizer shelves and the microwave. Need to paint doors and attach them too.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm tirrrreeeeeed.


----------



## StarSapphire22

My mom is awesome. Planning a wedding is so much nicer when your parents are professional printers.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> My mom is awesome. Planning a wedding is so much nicer when your parents are professional printers.



Oh I like that saying!


----------



## Jacqui

Kim, it looks like you have put a lot of time and work into making that the home you want it to be.


----------



## Jacqui

I have always loved red doors ever since my Mom did the one on her house like that when I was in jr high.... and that was a long long long time ago. .


----------



## bouaboua

How was everyone's day today?? 

I have a very productive day of doing nothing except of mopped the floor. But I missed someone's kitchen and dinning room. 

My wife are outside in the front yard with all our torts.


----------



## KatieandKyle

The day is productive, but really warm... I feel like I need an IV... Running errands in this heat with no air working in my sons truck right now is serious motivation to fix it for him!!


----------



## bouaboua

113 F! ! ! ! 

Holy Torts is what I say! ! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

Good evening everyone


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm a fan of colored doors, like bright red. In your case, I'd do a darker version of your shutter color.


That's what I have now


----------



## Kerryann

What do you think of mike's new bar color. It's not the green.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Kerryann said:


> That's what I have now


 
Hmm...pictures might help. 

Depending on the shade of your shutters, navy might be pretty. Other than that though...I'd say white.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

YAY! Sulcata I'm babysitting is going home TOMORROW!!! He's been harassing my Redfoots. They are ready for him to go. I've had to move my females inside. Grrrrrrrr.

Ken, you still want female Russians? I have a new gal. About 18-24 months (guestimate), and is a FATTY!!! Otherwise in very good shape.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

hello....anyone?

boooooorrrrrrrrrriiiinnnnnnnnngggggg


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Sandy. I'm still here. Just got off a conference call and waiting for another to start in couple hour.

So it going to be a long night tonight.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

YAY! Human!


----------



## bouaboua

Yep. Still here.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I'm now at my max with rescues. I need to get some of these guys rehomed soon. If I slack, our summer that consists of 20 minutes will be gone, and then I have a bazillion INDOOR tortoises and turtles that I can't manage on my own. Grrrrrrrr.
Anyone want a.

remale redfoot
Painted turtle
Red earred slider
....more to come once I get healthy/screened/etc


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'd take a redfoot if I were closer!

Yes, lots of work has gone into this house and my day off tomorrow gets to be spent painting, dusting, dishes, mopping/vacuuming/cleaning, laundry, pet cage cleaning, and prepping for my interview.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

dang, you can HAVE her. She is not happy here. I feel bad.


----------



## bouaboua

I have no room at this time too. My wife will kill me if I accept or buy more tortoises. 

I hope you can re-home them to some good home soon.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Home. Finally home!! So guys! 

I know this is bad, but I want a baby red foot. Like why... Why can't I be content with all my turtles! 

I want to breed my redfoots... I want one to HOPEFULLY be a female... I want to incubate an egg and keep a hatchling. 

Guise. This struggle is real!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hey everyone. Hope all is well since I'm not on here much nowadays. I usually check in and read some posts but lately it hard to even leave my apartment let alone post here. I miss you all but I hate putting any burden on you with my problems. Lou doesn't even want anything to do with me lately he retracts whenever I get close and does his best to hide 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*​


----------



## T33's Torts

Sorry Sandy. I don't thimk its physically possible for me to cope with more animals. My count is at 23 right now, one being a puppy who will (surprise, surprise) weigh more than me. I'm good. Thanks though. 

Good morning guys. Its early, so I'm going back to bed.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning Jacqui! I'm loving the green-ness this morning!


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Hey everyone. Hope all is well since I'm not on here much nowadays. I usually check in and read some posts but lately it hard to even leave my apartment let alone post here. I miss you all but I hate putting any burden on you with my problems. Lou doesn't even want anything to do with me lately he retracts whenever I get close and does his best to hide
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Burden us! Luke we are suppose to be friends and family in here, that means you can burden us. We all at one time or another need a place to just release everything, this is it. If somebody choose not to be "burdened" by you, they can just ignore your posts. You can also "burden" us by PM if you so choose.

Lou is not meaning to make you think he wants nothing to do with you, he is just being a tortoise and you, in your down mood, are making yourself believe he is avoiding you. Stop, please. *hugs*


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> Home. Finally home!! So guys!
> 
> I know this is bad, but I want a baby red foot. Like why... Why can't I be content with all my turtles!
> 
> I want to breed my redfoots... I want one to HOPEFULLY be a female... I want to incubate an egg and keep a hatchling.
> 
> Guise. This struggle is real!



That's a pretty normal thing to want to do (the breeding). Plus it's even more normal to have the "wants". It's why we try to warn folks that tortoises are like Lay's chips, you can't eat (have) just one and there is always another one in the future you will want.


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> Good morning Jacqui! I'm loving the green-ness this morning!



Thank you, me too!  ... and good morning.


----------



## Jacqui

... I'd take a female redfoot...


----------



## Jacqui

KatieandKyle said:


> The day is productive, but really warm... I feel like I need an IV... Running errands in this heat with no air working in my sons truck right now is serious motivation to fix it for him!!
> View attachment 83232



So glad that wasn't me or here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all.


----------



## Jacqui

Yesterday turned into a sad evening, as the little sick kitten I was working with died.  It's not like there are not a ton of other cats and kittens around here, but once you start hand feeding them, they become very special and to lose one hurts. Plus it hurt that he seemed to be doing so much better and so his death was unexpected.  Any how on to better things and a new day.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all.



Morning!!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> Lou is not meaning to make you think he wants nothing to do with you, he is just being a tortoise and you, in your down mood, are making yourself believe he is avoiding you. Stop, please. *hugs*


He usually doesn't pull into his shell when I stroke his shell and he's been reclusive lately. I guess the not wanting anything to do with me was the wrong way to describe it. However I dragged him out and he's currently sleeping nestled up into my armpit while I lay on the couch. But I apologize I will stop as you asked. Good morning everyone


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

I have garbage cans scattered around my yard, so I always have a handy spot for tossing bad weeds and other trash. The one in the backyard main area I had earlier in the day dumped the ashes from my charcoal grill. A few hours later, I was walking towards it with a handful of weeds and I heard a noise coming from it and a puff of ashes. I thought it was weird and wondered, if a cat was in there. As I got closer, I saw a couple of more ash clouds puffing up. I was about a foot away from the garbage can, when out jumps a squirrel. I am not sure which of us was more shocked at seeing the other.  The poor thing made a made dash across the alley and just kept heading to the far side of the park.  This is the first time I have saw a squirrel in the yard. Between the dogs and the cats they normally have enough sense to keep out.


----------



## KatieandKyle

Jacqui said:


> Yesterday turned into a sad evening, as the little sick kitten I was working with died.  It's not like there are not a ton of other cats and kittens around here, but once you start hand feeding them, they become very special and to lose one hurts. Plus it hurt that he seemed to be doing so much better and so his death was unexpected.  Any how on to better things and a new day.



So sorry, that's a terrible feeling. It doesn't matter what kind of animal it just always breaks your heart. 

What fun things do you get to look forward to today? 

We were still out working on Delilah's night box late last night. When we ran to get more supplies at 8:30 look at the temp!!! And we are just warming up!


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> He usually doesn't pull into his shell when I stroke his shell and he's been reclusive lately. I guess the not wanting anything to do with me was the wrong way to describe it. However I dragged him out and he's currently sleeping nestled up into my armpit while I lay on the couch. But I apologize I will stop as you asked. Good morning everyone
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



That was just to stop using Luke as a reason to feel bad, nothing else. Use him as your positive support buddy as it seems to have worked well for you in the past.

So how are ya and whatcha going to do today? Did your back get better?


----------



## Jacqui

KatieandKyle said:


> So sorry, that's a terrible feeling. It doesn't matter what kind of animal it just always breaks your heart.
> 
> What fun things do you get to look forward to today?
> 
> We were still out working on Delilah's night box late last night. When we ran to get more supplies at 8:30 look at the temp!!! And we are just warming up!



I can't remember where your located, AZ? Hmmm fun things well I might go to town and eat out for lunch.  My neighbor is gone again, so I might use her house (AC) while reading a book. Other then that I have the usual chores and enclosures to clean of bad weeds and too tall of grass, waste material from the critters to clean up, a dog to give a bath, pretty much just a normal day here. 

You? Did you get the box done?


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning All! ! 

Sorry to hear that little kitten pass away. And the squirrel scene are very funny. Give me a good laugh of my Morning.


----------



## T33's Torts

Never mind on the going back to sleep. I heard the shower on from downstairs, and the first thing I think is "I didn't turn the shower on....." Thats what I get for living alone for so long.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Steven. How are the lovebirds?


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> Never mind on the going back to sleep. I heard the shower on from downstairs, and the first thing I think is "I didn't turn the shower on....." Thats what I very for living alone for so long.



Tiff I have a question, not too long ago, maybe a few months you said you were never going to be in a relationship with a male. What changed your mind?


----------



## KatieandKyle

Jacqui said:


> I can't remember where your located, AZ? Hmmm fun things well I might go to town and eat out for lunch.  My neighbor is gone again, so I might use her house (AC) while reading a book. Other then that I have the usual chores and enclosures to clean of bad weeds and too tall of grass, waste material from the critters to clean up, a dog to give a bath, pretty much just a normal day here.
> 
> You? Did you get the box done?



Yup, Good 'ol AZ where you can swim almost 9 months out of the year!

I'll send you my two dogs to get in line for a bath as well!!! 

Unfortunately , the box is still incomplete. We have made great accomplishments but ... Keep running into interesting challenges! It's turning out to be a cross between one of Toms night boxes and Heathers that she put in a planter!! We are trying to catch as many of our mistakes as we can before we put all of the plants in because this thing is soo heavy!!


----------



## Jacqui

She put a night box into a planter? Sorry thick head is not understanding this well.


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> Tiff I have a question, not too long ago, maybe a few months you said you were never going to be in a relationship with a male. What changed your mind?


An old friend moved back to CA.  Nothing gets by you, huh?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> That was just to stop using Luke as a reason to feel bad, nothing else. Use him as your positive support buddy as it seems to have worked well for you in the past.
> 
> So how are ya and whatcha going to do today? Did your back get better?


I'm hanging in there. I spent the weekend back at home cuz my nephews are visiting from Texas. It was wonderful to be with them but home always produces mixed emotions. I walked down to he bakery when they opened at 4 this morning and got some fresh pastries which were delicious. Today I work at the restaurant at one so I'll probably go see my dad for a minute this morning and get the weed whacker so I can finish a job I started the other day. I've been trying to get a date with this redhead a few blocks over but while I know she likes me telling her she's gorgeous and that I like spending time with her I'm fairly certain I'm just spinning my wheels and looking foolish for her amusement. How about you? What are you planning to do today?


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm hungry.


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> An old friend moved back to CA.  Nothing gets by you, huh?



Before Blondie there was the other one too....


----------



## LoutheRussian

T33's Torts said:


> I'm hungry.


I went to the bakery this morning since it's only a block away and got fresh pastries. I got some cream cheese croissants and a strawberry cream cheese something or another. They are my favorite but they make so many good things. They have bomb breakfast sandwiches too.


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm hanging in there. I spent the weekend back at home cuz my nephews are visiting from Texas. It was wonderful to be with them but home always produces mixed emotions. I walked down to he bakery when they opened at 4 this morning and got some fresh pastries which were delicious. Today I work at the restaurant at one so I'll probably go see my dad for a minute this morning and get the weed whacker so I can finish a job I started the other day. I've been trying to get a date with this redhead a few blocks over but while I know she likes me telling her she's gorgeous and that I like spending time with her I'm fairly certain I'm just spinning my wheels and looking foolish for her amusement. How about you? What are you planning to do today?
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



What kind of pastries? (another good thing I don't live by  ) I just have the never ending animal chores to do... waste material removal, bath for one of the dogs, weeding enclosures, and working on a few in progress enclosures... the usual. May go to town so I can talk and have somebody actually speak back to me in the human language. 

Do the nephews get to visit often? I understand about home being a mixed bag of emotions.


----------



## LoutheRussian

so good


Luke&Lou


----------



## Yvonne G

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> YAY! Sulcata I'm babysitting is going home TOMORROW!!! He's been harassing my Redfoots. They are ready for him to go. I've had to move my females inside. Grrrrrrrr.
> 
> Ken, you still want female Russians? I have a new gal. About 18-24 months (guestimate), and is a FATTY!!! Otherwise in very good shape.



You keep your rescued tortoises together regardless of species or quarantine?


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> I'm hungry.



So what are you going to eat?


----------



## KatieandKyle

Jacqui said:


> She put a night box into a planter? Sorry thick head is not understanding this well.



No, it was a hide that she had created.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Yvonne!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Yvonne G said:


> You keep your rescued tortoises together regardless of species or quarantine?


He's not a rescue. He's a friends pet, and yes, I had to put him out in the back yard with the redfoots. My redfoots are all WELL past quarantine.


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> View attachment 83306
> so good
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


You're so mean....


----------



## Jacqui

KatieandKyle said:


> No, it was a hide that she had created.



So a hide with plants growing on top?


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> You're so mean....



He made you even more hungry huh?


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> So what are you going to eat?


I dunno. Maybe toast.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sorry about the kitten, Jacqui.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> What kind of pastries? (another good thing I don't live by  ) I just have the never ending animal chores to do... waste material removal, bath for one of the dogs, weeding enclosures, and working on a few in progress enclosures... the usual. May go to town so I can talk and have somebody actually speak back to me in the human language.
> 
> Do the nephews get to visit often? I understand about home being a mixed bag of emotions.


I posted a picture or them. The strawberry cream cheese thing is my favorite but the cream cheese croissants at good too. They make so many pastries and cakes and cookies there. I've never had a bad one. They have really good breakfast sandwiches too. The bakery is only a block from my apartment. I live right across the street from the bar and the police station. Passed the police station is an arcade followed by the bakery. Candy store across from that and the restaurant I work at is about 7 steps out my back door. I only see my nephews once or twice a year if that. They live in Texas. I might fly down there before I start working on the crab gear and do a small bathroom remodel for my sister. It would be like a two weeks paid vacation 


Luke&Lou


----------



## KatieandKyle

Delilah's will have plants growing around hers. Meaning in the walls. It's really tough to explain. Misters and plants will be everywhere shortly...!!! Soon pictures will come!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> He made you even more hungry huh?


Jacqui, you're a mod! Go make him sit in time out or something!
I said that in my best whiney voice. Can ya hear me?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Why is it my house won't just magically clean itself? 

I need to dust but... It's dusting  

There's my whiney complaint for the day too


----------



## StarSapphire22

Its raining today, boo.

It sounds like Taylor is a shoe-in for a job that pays $6.50 MORE an hour than he currently makes and could start as soon as a week from now. He'd be on my schedule during the 6 week training, and work 10-7 after that, so he'd be closer to my schedule. So excited, I hope he gets it!


----------



## bouaboua

I like it. This chat is very much alive! ! ! !

I was away for less then an hour this morning I missed so much action! ! ! ! !

Good Morning everyone. or Good Morning again to someone! ! !


----------



## LoutheRussian

It's the first time I've participated in awhile. It's been nice. Most of the time I don't post cuz I don't think it adds to the conversation much but it's been nice this morning. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

Hi Luke. We always like you. and your Lou. How is his leg???


----------



## AZtortMom

How is everyone this morning


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning Steven! I'm tired. Hi Noel!

The people living across the street gave me a bunch of peaches, and invited us to dinner... Luke, that'd be another rock in thr right basket.


----------



## AZtortMom

T33's Torts said:


> Good morning Steven! I'm tired. Hi Noel!
> 
> The people living across the street gave me a bunch of peaches, and invited us to dinner... Luke, that'd be another rock in thr right basket.


Hi Tiff!


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Hi Luke. We always like you. and your Lou. How is his leg???


Still swollen. I'm gonna have to take him to the vet eventually. I just can't afford it. I have rent and insurance and cell phone and credit card and electricity to pay for


Luke&Lou


----------



## KatieandKyle

AZtortMom said:


> How is everyone this morning



I just put bricks of coco choir in my double oven.... I don't know wheat her to laugh or cry!!! I'm reaching new levels of tort growth here folks!! 

On the other hand, I guess it has to be used for something, right!! Rofl


----------



## LoutheRussian

he's my sleepy little buddy this morning. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Tiff!


Good Morning AZtortsMom.

About time to get off work?


----------



## T33's Torts

I asked Dyl what's for breakfast, he came back and tossed a granola bar at me. Yay, food..


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui said:


> That's a pretty normal thing to want to do (the breeding). Plus it's even more normal to have the "wants". It's why we try to warn folks that tortoises are like Lay's chips, you can't eat (have) just one and there is always another one in the future you will want.




I know!! I have space and room and money but I just feel like I don't need another. And I still cannot sex my second redfoots!


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning AZtortsMom.
> 
> About time to get off work?


Yuppers. Feeding torts breakfast and then putting them outside


----------



## StarSapphire22

TAYLOR GOT THE JOB!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Yay!!! That's awesome!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm crazy sore. Ugh.


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> Jacqui, you're a mod! Go make him sit in time out or something!
> I said that in my best whiney voice. Can ya hear me?



Gives Luke a bonus Mod point.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Its raining today, boo.
> 
> It sounds like Taylor is a shoe-in for a job that pays $6.50 MORE an hour than he currently makes and could start as soon as a week from now. He'd be on my schedule during the 6 week training, and work 10-7 after that, so he'd be closer to my schedule. So excited, I hope he gets it!



*fingers crossed*


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> TAYLOR GOT THE JOB!!!!



Congrats... I guess my fingers crossed were a bit late. Maybe I need to read the posts from newest to oldest.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I think it's ridiculous that because I choose not to do one night stands and hookups it somehow makes me less of man to my peers. I really don't care what they say and when they get an std from some bar fly I'll be the one laughing. I am over the meaningless sexual partner. At this point in my life I'm trying to set myself up for the future and I do not see a fulfilling future for myself in bringing home bar flies. I want to find someone I can be with for a long time and maybe one day commit myself to for the rest of my life. Ok I'm done now. I just had to get that out because trying to tell that to a couple of my buddies was like talking to a brick.


Luke&Lou


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it does sorta' make you sound angelic.


----------



## T33's Torts

I haven't heard the term 'bar fly' in years! 
I was a bartender a little over a year ago. For like 3 months. I hated it. But my friend, she worked there, still does, and we used to put bets on which girls a guy would buy a drink (or 6?) for. It was crazy. Twice, 911 was called. Once because a gurl threw a shot glass at a guy, and once because a guy was turned down and he threw a glass. People are terrible.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Why? Why must I have access to Craigslist? Why must I buy this little fella? Pourquiiii?!


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> I think it's ridiculous that because I choose not to do one night stands and hookups it somehow makes me less of man to my peers. I really don't care what they say and when they get an std from some bar fly I'll be the one laughing. I am over the meaningless sexual partner. At this point in my life I'm trying to set myself up for the future and I do not see a fulfilling future for myself in bringing home bar flies. I want to find someone I can be with for a long time and maybe one day commit myself to for the rest of my life. Ok I'm done now. I just had to get that out because trying to tell that to a couple of my buddies was like talking to a brick.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Sounds good to me. Thing is how do you know those flies aren't butterflies in disguise? I agree that one night stands with folks you have just met that night are not the way to go.


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> Why? Why must I have access to Craigslist? Why must I buy this little fella? Pourquiiii?!



What is his story?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui said:


> What is his story?



A guy got him from a breeder and is selling him.. He is asking 125.. But idk if I should get him.. I really want a female.. I want to breed my RFs..


----------



## T33's Torts

I say wait for a female. Just my opinion.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I talked him down to 100.. I was thinking, why didn't I breed my Russians, but then I remember I talked to my reptile vet and he told me that I would have to eventually give them away.. I don't think I could ever breed to sell.. I would feel bad... Basically whoring my tortoises for money. I think I am going to buy this baby and que sera Sera


----------



## T33's Torts

I sent ya a PM, Isaiah.


----------



## Ashes

Hello TFO peeps.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ashes said:


> Hello TFO peeps.


Hi *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Shelly playing in the pool. Making a mess too


----------



## AZtortMom

snack time for Shelly Bean


----------



## tortoisetime565

Shelly looks like my Gideon. He loves to poop all up in his water too! Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

9 hours down…2 to go…!


----------



## AZtortMom

The bean is getting BIG. I can't believe she's not even 2 yet


----------



## T33's Torts

Tomorrow's going to be awful.


----------



## bouaboua

Hard Working Man! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Not even two?? Shelly Bean looks big.


----------



## AZtortMom

Crazy, huh?! I just whipped out the tape measure and the Bean is 8 inches long and 6 inches across. Not too bad for a stunted rescue tort


----------



## AZtortMom

this was Shelly Bean when we rescued her at 9 months


----------



## bouaboua

The one in the pool looks much bigger. 

My little pig is 15 months old and weight 1.2 kg and 7 inches long on Plastron.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 83348
> this was Shelly Bean when we rescued her at 9 months


That is really small for 9 months old.


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> Before Blondie there was the other one too....


My honest answer would've (should've) been that I really hate being alone. In any setting. I hate it.


----------



## AZtortMom

I guess the way I took the pic makes her but. look big   

Nice tort you got there


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> That is really small for 9 months old.


Indeed


----------



## AZtortMom

T33's Torts said:


> Tomorrow's going to be awful.


----------



## Telid

tortoisetime565 said:


> Shelly looks like my Gideon. He loves to poop all up in his water too! Lol


Hey now - don't judge! Sometimes the warm water feels so good and you relax...


----------



## T33's Torts

That's how my twin sullies are, Noel. How Shelly Bean was.


Telid said:


> Hey now - don't judge! Sometimes the warm water feels so good and you relax...


Ewwwww!!!!! 
Uggghhhh...!! Things don't really disgust me... That definitely does! Geez. I'm disturbed.

-shudders-


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Indeed


I'm glad he is with you now.

Below is my "Little Pig".


----------



## AZtortMom

Very nice! I like that nice pink growth line too


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> That's how my twin sullies are, Noel. How Shelly Bean was.
> 
> Ewwwww!!!!!
> Uggghhhh...!! Things don't really disgust me... That definitely does! Geez. I'm disturbed.
> 
> -shudders-


You sound like you're fun to tease.

For example: while swimming, pass by you without actually doing anything but say, "Hey Tiff, did you feel the water get warmer all of a sudden? Buahahahaha!"


----------



## AZtortMom

Or did you see that tootsie roll go floating by? Oh wait....


----------



## bouaboua

Yep. He grow just like a pig. I think we gave him the wrong name. If we name him "little Bird" he may not grow so fast.

LOL!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Yep. He grow just like a pig. I think we gave him the wrong name. If we name him "little Bird" he may not grow so fast.
> 
> LOL!!!!


LOL that's awesome!


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> You sound like you're fun to tease.
> 
> For example: while swimming, pass by you without actually doing anything but say, "Hey Tiff, did you feel the water get warmer all of a sudden? Buahahahaha!"


Sometimes I wish we could make customisable emojies to fit emotion. For example, now I'd scrunch my nose and try really hard to not smile. But we all know I suck at that so this:  will have to do.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> I'm glad he is with you now.
> 
> Below is is my "Little Pig"



His face says "Again Steven, again. Really. Again."


----------



## AZtortMom

Isn't that pic awesome? When I flipped the Bean over to measure her, she was giving me the look like she was about to pee on me


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> His face says "Again Steven, again. Really. Again."


Another month or so from now. We can do that again.

Haha! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Isn't that pic awesome? When I flipped the Bean over to measure her, she was giving me the look like she was about to pee on me


So we always weight and measure the "Little Pig" After the soak.

We "learn" our lesson. This is all I can say.


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't learn. Not quickly, anyway. 

My little guys, I put onto a food scale. The biggest is a mere 7 ounces. And the smallest, 59 grams. Amazing, huh? How tiny they are.


----------



## T33's Torts

Better stated: _How small they start._


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm thinking there is steroids in the Mazuri..shhh!


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh ****! I just gave the big guy like 3 cups! OH NO! He's not gonna fit through his shed door if he grows any more!


----------



## Telid

AZtortMom said:


> I'm thinking there is steroids in the Mazuri..shhh!


Torts not allowed to hit the weights?


----------



## T33's Torts

Fine. Then Sean, YOU deal with the super huge, super heavy, super stubborn tortoise that likes to sit on your feet and not move. Oh, and the best part is that he'll have super strength! You're welcome over any time.


----------



## StarSapphire22

sleepy.


----------



## T33's Torts

*raises hand* Me too! 
I just got back for my neighbors'. They're easy to talk to. A big thing coming from introverted me.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Gross... There was a cockroach, *ahem* "palmetto bug" swinging on the curtain downrod in the living room. He was so big he barely fit in the vacuum tube when I sucked it up >.<

Well, time to eat my ice cream sandwich and get ready for tomorrow's interview before bed!


----------



## T33's Torts

I love cockroaches! I had a few for a long time. A stupid ex fed them to his lizard. 
Now I can't get myself to buy more.


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> Fine. Then Sean, YOU deal with the super huge, super heavy, super stubborn tortoise that likes to sit on your feet and not move. Oh, and the best part is that he'll have super strength! You're welcome over any time.


We'd be best buds - annoying you as a team!


T33's Torts said:


> I love cockroaches! I had a few for a long time. A stupid ex fed them to his lizard.
> Now I can't get myself to buy more.


No roaches.


StarSapphire22 said:


> sleepy.


So... go to bed?


----------



## T33's Torts

YES roaches. They're awesome. Much better than fish. That and I can leave one in my hippie bag, then toss it someone.


----------



## Ashes

So I ordered new sheet moss from Josh's Frogs website - it's great looking! And I ordered coco chips from Amazon.... waiting for them to come hopefully tomorrow.... Am I weird for being super excited to redo Little Dudes enclosure again? lol.


----------



## AZtortMom

Nite all  *waves*


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> Nite all  *waves*


Same here. Night.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Nite all  *waves*


Good Night. Sweet dream.


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> Same here. Night.


Good Night! ! ! ! Sweeter Dream.......


----------



## T33's Torts

Y'all are going to sleep, and its only 8!  

It scares me that i got up at 5:30 this morning, and I'm still wide awake.


----------



## T33's Torts

Where are you guys?  
I'm all by myself here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I got up at 3:45 and I've fallen asleep twice in the last hour. I'm heading to bed. Tuesday morning, I couldn't, for a few, figure out what the alarm was. And it's a song I enjoy.


----------



## T33's Torts

Fiiiinnnnee. Leave me. *dramatically flips hair* 
Good night Ken.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry Tiffany. My pillow and I have a relationship older than the forum.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. That reads awkward even to me.


----------



## bouaboua

Good one Ken. Good one. 

I have a flight to catch early tomorrow too. Good night you all.


----------



## T33's Torts

Where are ya going, Steven? The flight, I mean. 
Yes Ken. Pillows tend to be awkward... umm.. yeah. 
Ugh. I hate sharing.


----------



## bouaboua

I have to go to Chicago tomorrow for a early meeting on Friday. I will come right back on Friday evening. 

I like how Ken describing his "romance/relationship" with his pillow. HAHAHAHA..

Soft-side of the Tough Cowboy. Good night. It is the real Good night this time. LOL.


----------



## T33's Torts

Now we wait for Luke.  
I'm so bored. The puppy (mostly unnamed, still) is sleeping across my lap. Very uncomfortable.


----------



## T33's Torts

Just for the record, my positive rock basket was at nine, by 3. It's at 4 right now.


----------



## Elohi

Hey all, just popping in to say hello before I crash. It's been an extremely busy day. I met a TFO'er and gave him my boxie, Lyle. We didn't get to chat long because we were both busy with other things. It was nice meeting him though and but I'm excited for Lyle to go and put forth his pretty genes. @Saleama


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LoutheRussian

T33's Torts said:


> Now we wait for Luke.
> I'm so bored. The puppy (mostly unnamed, still) is sleeping across my lap. Very uncomfortable.


Here I am!!


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hey Ken, how've you been? It's been awhile since out paths have come together.


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've been working. I get up early enough that I think I'm going fishing! I know you relate with the falling asleep sitting up on the couch and waking up 20 mins. later wondering where you've been.


----------



## Telid

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've been working. I get up early enough that I think I'm going fishing! I know you relate with the falling asleep sitting up on the couch and waking up 20 mins. later wondering where you've been.


Fishing before work? What is this devilry?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Telid said:


> Fishing before work? What is this devilry?


I choose to fish FOR work. Getting paid to do what most have to take vacations to do


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Dear All.

May everyone have a great day! !! !


----------



## Ashes

Mornin' mornin'.


----------



## tortadise

Good morning everybody.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hello hi how are ya?


Luke&Lou


----------



## tortadise

Pretty good. Just another day in paradise working. It's starting to rain here with chance of tornadoes. So had to bring in all the baby and wee torts this morning at 5:30. We need the rain but it sucks for the little guys. Too much in and out this time of year?

How are you?


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm alright. Got the day off so I'm gonna go do some side work for cash and I invited the girl that lives a few blocks from me over so hopefully she'll come by for a bit. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

tortadise said:


> Pretty good. Just another day in paradise working. It's starting to rain here with chance of tornadoes. So had to bring in all the baby and wee torts this morning at 5:30. We need the rain but it sucks for the little guys. Too much in and out this time of year?
> 
> How are you?


Tornadoes huh? Where are you located geographically? I want to get Lou out for en extended period. Maybe if I got to my mom for a day or two I can take him. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## tortadise

Little good morning. Date eh?


----------



## tortadise

North of Dallas Texas.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tortadise said:


> Little good morning. Date eh?


Haha yeah right. More of a cross my fingers and hope she comes over.


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

tortadise said:


> North of Dallas Texas.


My sister lives in McKinney 


Luke&Lou


----------



## tortadise

Ha. Some days I wish I have a girlfriend and then I get back to my normal, I can only care for my tortoises and not another person. I'm in a spiral of messed up for sure. I don't feel human most days. Good luck. Just be confident with yourself and let her know that. Know what you want, and make her know that too.


----------



## tortadise

LoutheRussian said:


> My sister lives in McKinney
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I own a house in McKinney. Small world. But the tortoises are north of there.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning!
I ran into a wall today. Apparently my depth perception is off... "Don't read and walk! You can't multitask Tiff!"


----------



## mike taylor

Ha ha! Wall banger! Good morning TFO!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Hey all, just popping in to say hello before I crash. It's been an extremely busy day. I met a TFO'er and gave him my boxie, Lyle. We didn't get to chat long because we were both busy with other things. It was nice meeting him though and but I'm excited for Lyle to go and put forth his pretty genes. @Saleama
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



That would be a TFOer I would like to meet.


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!*


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Pretty good. Just another day in paradise working. It's starting to rain here with chance of tornadoes. So had to bring in all the baby and wee torts this morning at 5:30. We need the rain but it sucks for the little guys. Too much in and out this time of year?
> 
> How are you?



Kelly here's hoping you get rain, but no tornados. When Jeff was home last week, we drove through a local town that got pretty creamed by a tornado. Very eerie and not a pretty site at all.


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> Good morning!
> I ran into a wall today. Apparently my depth perception is off... "Don't read and walk! You can't multitask Tiff!"



Did you hurt the wall much?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning all.. Guess who woke up an hour late!! Me.....

Oh well. I still have an hour before work and i plan on spending it on soaking my baby's. 

The big torts have a under ground watering pool and no longer need my assistance.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone  Happy Thursday


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> That would be a TFOer I would like to meet.



He's a really nice guy. I wish we could have had more time to chat. I trust Lyle is in good hands. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> Kelly here's hoping you get rain, but no tornados. When Jeff was home last week, we drove through a local town that got pretty creamed by a tornado. Very eerie and not a pretty site at all.


I don't want the rain though. I'm tired of bringing in the wee torts. Wouldn't be so bad if there weren't 33 of them. Ha


----------



## T33's Torts

I fell asleep on the couch last night. Now pretty much the left side of my body hurts. Doesn't help that I'm the clumsiest person..
Ever...


----------



## T33's Torts

tortadise said:


> I don't want the rain though. I'm tired of bringing in the wee torts. Wouldn't be so bad if there weren't 33 of them. Ha


You know, I could take some off your hands for ya...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Hoping my job interview went well. It was pretty non formal but they had me meet all the crew and tour the facilities. 

Signs I think it went well:

1) They paid attention to what I was saying and not computer/other workers. They both kept nodding when I'd talk about experiences/answering scenario questions. 

2) She got off topic talking about her dogs. 

3) They mentioned the hiring process taking a while longer for a background check. 

4) They gave a date that they'd contact me by to follow up and said they only have one more interview.

5) She started talking about the insurance benefits and which plans to choose then was like, but more on that later.


Trying not to get my hopes up too high since they still have another candidate but with anything that gives me a chance of getting out of retail it's hard not to get too excited. 

The next week of waiting is going to be killer...


----------



## tortadise

T33's Torts said:


> You know, I could take some off your hands for ya...


Oh I, sure you and many others could  these are all special little guys those. Being raised up for future breeding.


----------



## tortoisetime565

It rained last night and thundered so loud that it talked the windows. I kept jolting awake at the noise!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got a 60% chance this afternoon. We so want the rain. Living on a compromised well does that to you.


----------



## T33's Torts

It needs to rain here... But of course, its summer and SoCal. No chance. 


Something happened and I can't tell what. I can't take a steady breath the way I could less than 5 minutes ago.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

That's no good. Breathing isn't optional.


----------



## T33's Torts

I think its just thw die down effect of the coffee I drank at 3am. I do it to myself. I'm better now.


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> I think its just thw die down effect of the coffee I drank at 3am. I do it to myself. I'm better now.


Or the running into a wall.


----------



## Ashes

Telid said:


> Or the running into a wall.


Touché.


----------



## T33's Torts

I think running into walls is just a me-thing.  I suck at... walking....


----------



## LoutheRussian

T33's Torts said:


> I think running into walls is just a me-thing.  I suck at... walking....


I have a scar on my forehead from running into a wall when I was little


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, I'm an adult (I think...) and I still scar myself running into things!


----------



## bouaboua

Hello People from the forum. 

Beside walking into a wall, what else you all up to?


----------



## T33's Torts

Laying on the floor now.  
My back hurts. I think I'm falling apart.


----------



## AZtortMom

Just got back from running errands. Just got a fresh order in from tortoise supply YAY! I even got myself a new pair of work boots 

How's everyone today?


----------



## Telid

AZtortMom said:


> Just got back from running errands. Just got a fresh order in from tortoise supply YAY! I even got myself a new pair of work boots
> 
> How's everyone today?


What'd you get?


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> Laying on the floor now.
> My back hurts. I think I'm falling apart.


Welcome to being old. It's all downhill, baby!


----------



## AZtortMom

I got the herbal hay and the dandelions  the torts love it


----------



## LoutheRussian

Just got off work. Waiting tables is rather full after fishing for a living. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Hello People from the forum.
> 
> Beside walking into a wall, what else you all up to?



Traveling. 


Headed to my MIL's and then going to visit Palo Duro Canyon at some point on this journey. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> Welcome to being old. It's all downhill, baby!


Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## bouaboua

You are t


T33's Torts said:


> Laying on the floor now.
> My back hurts. I think I'm falling apart.


You are way too young to give that statement Tiff.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Traveling.
> View attachment 83450
> 
> Headed to my MIL's and then going to visit Palo Duro Canyon at some point on this journey.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Have a great trip.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> You are way too young to give that statement Tiff.


Not at all. I'm _more than a fifth of 100_!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, I'm three quarters of a century! (and I usually don't walk into walls  )


----------



## T33's Torts

My excuse is usually: 
"I swear the wall wasn't there a second ago!"


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Not at all. I'm _more than a fifth of 100_!!!


Don't make lots of us to come to So Cal to get you. 

A FIFTH! ! ! !


----------



## T33's Torts

I think my math is right.... I turned 22 in March. I'm not the smartest person ever.


----------



## bouaboua

1/5th or 22 is exactly my previous reply said。 

Your math are perfect, it is 22 shall never make that statement of falling apart. 

Save that one when you can stated like Yvonne said.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah yeah. How's Chicago? Have you had pizza yet?? Ugh, that's the one thing I'd visit for.  
I'm bored. Very bored.


----------



## Kerryann

Eek I'm going techno dark. This isn't vacation, it's h e double hockey sticks....


----------



## dmmj

You young punks can complain about getting old when you hit 40, till then shut it.


----------



## Kerryann

I am worried about my toad... What if he thinks we don't love him anymore. I wanna go home. 
Oh I have to get up at five and drive to the library so I can work.


----------



## T33's Torts

Go get the toad a mouse or something. Then he'll love you forever (until he gets hungry again).


----------



## bouaboua

40 still very, very young. Try 60. 

Pizza was very good. We have our special Italian place that make the best pizza near the O'hare airport. Just out standing.


----------



## T33's Torts

Now I'm downright jealous. 

Ya wanna know why I stopped barbartending? Because all too often people told me I look 16. I, personally, don't think so, but whatever. Its kind of super annoying.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh hey guess what! Its been said that my neighbor hates me! Suddenly, for no real reason. Exciting, huh?


----------



## dmmj

T33's Torts said:


> Oh hey guess what! Its been said that my neighbor hates me! Suddenly, for no real reason. Exciting, huh?


Could've had a stroke, they change people sometimes.


----------



## bouaboua

You still get "carded" behind bar as Bartender? You are so lucky to look young and really young. 

How is Blondie? When is he going start his new job?


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm not all that lucky. Yeah.

He's doing well. California is much sunnier than Minnesota.  He's staying with his grandpa (remember, his grandfather is my neighbor) until later tonight. Apparently he (grandpa) no longer "tolerating" me has something to do with Dylan. Sheesh. Rude. 
I'm not sure. Probably after summer is over. I think.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I gave up walking into walls for Coors. Works out better for me when I exhibit self control.


----------



## mike taylor

Went to the river and drank some beer . I didn't walk into any walls . I got a new nickname ..... Michael gator . Ha ha Was swimming under water and sneaking up on ducks and catching them . Was fun for me but not the duck .


----------



## bouaboua

OK. He can wait after the G-pap go to bed and then jump out some windows and jump in some windows.......LOL! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Went to the river and drank some beer . I didn't walk into any walls . I got a new nickname ..... Michael gator . Ha ha Was swimming under water and sneaking up on ducks and catching them . Was fun for me but not the duck .


Priceless Mike. That is so like something my boy would do. For giggles, he chalks outlines around roadkill.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> OK. He can wait after the G-pap go to bed and then jump out some windows and jump in some windows.......LOL! ! !


I was thinking something more like, ask polity to leave, but i like your idea better.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Crap. Just realized I fell asleep for a few seconds watching tv. Going to have to crash soon me thinks.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I was feeling icky this morning, so I called into work and slept until noon. Then I felt all better! Tay had the day off, so we met his grandparents at Barnes and Noble and they bought us some books and lunch at the Starbucks café in there. It was nice.  Then we went to Journeys and ordered the shoes for my wedding, and to our jewelry store to work out the design/pricing estimate on Taylor's wedding band, and to Joanns where I got flowers for bridesmaids bouquets and boutonnieres. Then we saw How to Train Your Dragon 2 and ate at my favorite restaurant with Taylor and his bff Alex. It was super fun. I think I pushed myself a little too hard, cause now I'm feeling kinda icky again. But I'm laying in bed, reading my new book, spending a whole day with Taytertot so I'm a pretty happy camper anyways.


----------



## bouaboua

May you have even better day tomorrow and I need to bed now. 

Big day tomorrow. May God bless us all. Good night.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm sad.  My favorite character in my book died, and I'm sad. I know its silly to mourn over a fictional character, but I feel like crying. 
I know that the last time I cried, I had reason. This isn't a reason. So now I'm rambling on so that I don't have a chance to cry. I feel sick to my stomach.
I'm tired guys. I'm going to curl up with blondie and the puppy. Good night.


----------



## T33's Torts

What was I going to say? Oh yeah.
I hope Luke, that you had an awesome date. You deserve it.


----------



## LoutheRussian

T33's Torts said:


> What was I going to say? Oh yeah.
> I hope Luke, that you had an awesome date. You deserve it.


As usual I was stood up. She kept talking to me and then said she was headed over and then never came. Go figure huh? Every time I think things are going my way they don't. So I went to work on my day off instead. But I'm feeling rather down so I'm just going to bed. Goodnight 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm sorry. I mean it when I say you deserve better, I do. Good night. 

I don't think I can go to bed. Not yet, anyway.


----------



## dmmj

T33's Torts said:


> I'm sad.  My favorite character in my book died, and I'm sad. I know its silly to mourn over a fictional character, but I feel like crying.
> I know that the last time I cried, I had reason. This isn't a reason. So now I'm rambling on so that I don't have a chance to cry. I feel sick to my stomach.
> I'm tired guys. I'm going to curl up with blondie and the puppy. Good night.


We cry for characters who die, because they touch us ( not a bad touch though)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Fire alarms at 1 AM. I had finallyyyyy fallen asleep.

Some idiot probably burned popcorn.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Nope. Our whole building has been taken over by a large extended Nigerian family, except for like four apartments. They fry a lot of cultural foods, which I don't really mind, but when their apartments get smelly or smoky they open their doors instead of windows, which makes NO FREAKING SENSE. Because now our hallways are smelly all the time and our fire alarms go off like 6 times a year because someone can't open a freaking window. And we've had two small kitchen fires on the floor above us now because of spilled cooking oil. People can eat what they want, but I don't want to smell it every day and I don't want to be woken up in the middle of the night, or heaven forbid lose our home/lives, because they can't utilize common sense when cooking with oil, seeing how they do it so frequently.

/end rant.


----------



## LoutheRussian

T33's Torts said:


> I'm sorry. I mean it when I say you deserve better, I do. Good night.
> 
> I don't think I can go to bed. Not yet, anyway.


I'm not so sure I deserve anyone since being inexplicably stood up and not being spoken too is a reoccurring thing in my life


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, _this is not "morning"._


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Then I'm going back to bed. Happy Friday the 13th everyone!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Go back to sleep!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! From Chicago today. Need to go get some coffee and BKF.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm so tired... They keep scheduling me nights then the next day opening. I'm tired from this schedule and tired of target in general. All my favorite managers have quit or will be gone in 2 weeks. 

Hoping to hear back from the interview but even if I don't I may be jobless for a bit. Seriously, I hurt mentally and physically after each shift and do nothing but get nagged at by various managers.


----------



## Ashes

Mornin.


----------



## T33's Torts

NOW is a good time to say good morning. 

So, 
Good morning TFO!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## tortadise

It's almost lunch though. I know it's still morning. Buuuuuuuuuut.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Noel and everybody! *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> It's almost lunch though. I know it's still morning. Buuuuuuuuuut.



I have been debating what to have for lunch... wanna join me?


----------



## tortadise

Ha. By the time I get up there it would be dinner almost. We could have breakfast for dinner. I love doing that. I think I might do Quiznos or great outdoors for lunch. A good sand which.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm not so sure I deserve anyone since being inexplicably stood up and not being spoken too is a reoccurring thing in my life
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



WRONG! You deserve so much better and some day some very lucky woman is going to find out just how special and wonderful you really are. I am looking forward to seeing that happen.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Ha. By the time I get up there it would be dinner almost. We could have breakfast for dinner. I love doing that. I think I might do Quiznos or great outdoors for lunch. A good sand which.



That's true, but it would be a fun meal whatever we had.


----------



## tortadise

Yes yes it would. One day I will venture back up north. It's hard though. I gotta always go south to central or South America when I do go anywhere.


----------



## Jacqui

Today is my oldest son's birthday!


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Yes yes it would. One day I will venture back up north. It's hard though. I gotta always go south to central or South America when I do go anywhere.



Well if you go a bit north and I go a bit south, we can meet in the middle.  ... or you could just take me with you on one of those southern trips of yours.


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> WRONG! You deserve so much better and some day some very lucky woman is going to find out just how special and wonderful you really are. I am looking forward to seeing that happen.


I agree. No one person or generalized mass of people can ever tell you to change the way you are. Nor should they. Never give up on a dream or goal because someone planted a seed of negatively influenced growth. Keep a smile, keep yourself true and pure. I always tell myself to never hunt down what I'm looking for. If I'm patient it will find me.


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> Well if you go a bit north and I go a bit south, we can meet in the middle.  ... or you could just take me with you on one of those southern trips of yours.


Deal.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Hey, did someone mention Brinner?!


----------



## tortadise

Why yes! It is indeed fantastic. Of course were not talking just a bowl of cereal here. Pancakes, eggs, bacon, hash browns the works. Yep good stuff


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> I agree. No one person or generalized mass of people can ever tell your to change the way you are. Never give up on a dream or goal because someone planted a seed of negatively influenced growth. Keep a smile, keep yourself true and pure. I always tell myself to never hunt down what I'm looking for. If I'm patient it will find me.



I always found that to be true... that once you stop looking, it finds you on it's own. Doesn't mean you can hide is a hole and still expect it to find you, but just taking the pressure off makes magic seem to happen. Even happens with folks trying to get pregnant, they adopt and then usually end up having the pregnancy happen.

If you change for somebody, then in the long run the relationship is doomed for failure in my book.


----------



## T33's Torts

I think Luke's problem is that he lives in a cave. Just sayin'.


----------



## Jacqui

Pancakes sound good... are they going to be animal shaped ones?


----------



## tortadise

T33's Torts said:


> I think Luke's problem is that he lives in a cave. Just sayin'.


Nothing wrong with caves.mi have a 3 acre cave.


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> Pancakes sound good... are they going to be animal shaped ones?


They can be whatever. As long as they have cold syrup on them, and butter. Yeah I said cold syrup. I keep my syrup in the fridge. It's awesome that way.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm going to make blue pancakes.  As soon as Dylan gets up. Til then, I will be thinking about all the stuff I should be doing.


----------



## T33's Torts

Wait. Some people don't leave syrup in the fridge? Isn't it supposed to be refrigerated?


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> I'm going to make blue pancakes.  As soon as Dylan gets up. Til then, I will be thinking about all the stuff I should be doing.



just blue color or blueberries?


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Nothing wrong with caves.mi have a 3 acre cave.



Caves are such neat places.


----------



## T33's Torts

Blue food dye. I'm not a fan of warm fruit. If I have any (I doubt it) I'll toss together a bowl of cold fruit.


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Today is my oldest son's birthday!


Happy birthday, oldest son!


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Wait. Some people don't leave syrup in the fridge? Isn't it supposed to be refrigerated?


 
No...I put mine in the cupboard and I nuke it when it's time to eat it. You guys are weird!


----------



## tortadise

Ha see I knew it's everyone likes warm syrup. Nope not me. Gotta be cold. It makes it thicker. Mmmm cold syrup.


----------



## tortadise

T33's Torts said:


> Wait. Some people don't leave syrup in the fridge? Isn't it supposed to be refrigerated?


Apparently we are weird syrup people.


----------



## T33's Torts

Weird syrup people unite! 

I'm trying to find adult African Black Milipedes. After the US made their importation illegal, they're hard to find...and EXPENSIVE! *sighs*


----------



## tortadise

How many are you looking for?


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm not sure. One or two, I guess. 
I'm kind of debating between milipedes, roaches and rat.


----------



## tortadise

Millipedes are cool. Roaches can get out of control with breeding. Rats are very smart. Can smell but so can any animal.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning Noel and everybody! *waves*


Hi *waves*


----------



## tortadise

T33's Torts said:


> Weird syrup people unite!
> 
> I'm trying to find adult African Black Milipedes. After the US made their importation illegal, they're hard to find...and EXPENSIVE! *sighs*


http://market.connectedbypets.com/detail.php?cat=11&de=5055


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Depends on the syrup. Pure maple syrup should be refrigerated for lack of preservatives. Cheapo stuff has enough corn syrup to be shelf stable much longer at room temperature. So cheapo syrup is in the cabinet, the pure syrup is in the fridge.


----------



## AZtortMom

my buddy for the next 7 hours


----------



## StarSapphire22

Working on bridesmaids bouquets and ran out of floral tape. Le sigh.


----------



## bouaboua

Ready to come home.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortadise said:


> http://market.connectedbypets.com/detail.php?cat=11&de=5055


Thanks!


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Ready to come home.


Yay! Have a safe trip! 

Awww, Noel he's so cute. Some doggy here needs a hair cut (me too )...
Look at the fluffiness!


----------



## AZtortMom

He's very cute


----------



## tortoisetime565

So at what age do hatchling tortoises loose their egg tooth. Philip, my new adoptee has, from what I can count, 3 growth lines. So my estimate was 6-8 months. 

Well I noticed he has his egg tooth still! What does this mean? Does this mean he is younger than I thought?


----------



## T33's Torts

You can't guess an age by growth rings. I have a 5 month old with absolutely no growth marks. 
She also has her egg tooth. 
The egg tooth can fall off from between a week old, and around 8 months. It could definitely be older (or younger) than you think. I have found that unhealthy torts tend to have the "tooth" longer than healthy tortoises. This is just basic observation, and isn't scientifically proven.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I know you can't base age on growth. It was just a visual.


----------



## Yvonne G

So I opened the back door (off the kitchen) to take Misty out for her constitutional and there was a *SNAKE* moving along in front of the door! Yipes!!! Yes, I love turtles and tortoises, but I really DON'T LIKE SNAKES! It was about 2 and a half feet long, but a very young snake because it was only about as big around as my index finger. I think it was a king snake - black with yellow bands around its length. And to think that I usually take Misty out at night after dark and I'm bare footed! Never again!

When the snake saw me he turned around and went back the way he was coming from, which led him right into a tortoise house that was on the car port where I have my hospital pens.

I just don't like to be 'surprised' by them. They're so darned silent and then BOOM! there they are right in front of you. From now on I'm going to have to take Misty out and carry my camera too.

I placed two more RES today. Now I have 4 adult male desert tortoises looking for homes. I got them all yesterday from a guy who was moving up to Oregon. This really puts me in a bind (getting in 4 at once). I've called everyone on my adoption list and so far I have no takers. These are big, beautiful, captive bred Gopherus agassizii. They're quite tame, don't pee on you when you pick them up...don't struggle at all. Are very used to people and will eat right out of your hand. I hope I don't have to resort to putting an ad in the paper, but I'd like to place them quickly to make it easier on their acclimation.


----------



## T33's Torts

I love snakes! You should've kept him. They're super friendly. They're more flight than fight, so I doubt they'd hurt a tort. Hurt you....well........  
Don't you need permits to own Gopher torts?


----------



## AZtortMom

Hmm I don't know if you need a permit for gopher torts down here


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes you do. I give each person who adopts from me the application.


----------



## T33's Torts

Is it a long process to have an application approved?

What am I saying? I can't have any more tortoises!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So y'all know I use those radiator type heaters in my outdoor tortoise houses, right? Well recently on the eBay, I've been seeing lots of them for auction. Our master bedroom is furthest away from our heater and our master bath is chilly enough that my poor bride needs to use a little space heater in there in the mornings. This heater is rinky with the cord electrical taped to the side and it doesn't put out much heat. I've picked up 3 radiator types from eBay and one is now set up in our bathroom and it is very toasty indeed! Karen is thrilled, happy wife/happy life, and I've got 1 as a back up for tortoises and one for a second pens outdoor house. All for less than $20 each. Loving it over here. 
And Sunday I'm setting off on a fun adventure. Pictures will follow.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I love them! I use them as heaters for torts also!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Apparently on Sunday, I too am heading to some unknown 'adventure'. 
Sunday funday, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mine involves a bale of hay.


----------



## T33's Torts

Mine involves.... Ummmm... no clue.


----------



## T33's Torts

So I've been talking to a 12 year old on instagram, and he has SIX baby, tiny sliders in a 30 gallon tank. He says he's worried because there's not enough room. And one is hurt. I gave the basics speech, and his answer is "I know. I'm building a pond." 

Who lets their kid buy half a dozen turtles? I can't tell if I'm mad at his parents, or super jealous.


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> So I've been talking to a 12 year old on instagram, and he has SIX baby, tiny sliders in a 30 gallon tank. He says he's worried because there's not enough room. And one is hurt. I gave the basics speech, and his answer is "I know. I'm building a pond."
> 
> Who lets their kid buy half a dozen turtles? I can't tell if I'm mad at his parents, or super jealous.


The pet store.


----------



## T33's Torts

Now he's gonna go tell his parents that he needs a pond. Hahahahaha.. 
This is why I don't want kids.


----------



## T33's Torts

Is anyone going to look for the "honey/strawberry" moon tonight? I'm going to get up and drag blondie outside with me. At 5:15. Ooooh! Like Ken does!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I, in theory, leave for work at 5:15. I say theory, because it has yet to happen. Normal is closer to 5:30. My navigating thing says I'll get to work anywhere from 12-15 minutes late, yet oddly that has yet to happen. Time/space vortex perhaps. I don't question it. 
This is all a mute point though. I don't work weekends except here. Or possibly helping dear friends out.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm so talented! Look what I made (with the help of an app).


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mindless trivia time with a Cowboy. Animal Planets show, “My Cat From Hell" airing Saturday the 14 of June, will feature the family from Portland who's cat attacked them, forcing them to hole up in a bedroom only to discover they were trapped. Naturally they called 911 for help. Check your local listings for air times in your local.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And nice pictures Tiffany.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Ken, what is your profession? Why so early for work?!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My main focus is as an efficiency manager. This typically puts me in a production/manufacturing supervisor manager position. Currently I'm a production supervisor for a very busy custom cabinet shop. They are slammed with work so the crew is working 11 hr. days, and to demonstrate my solidarity with them, I too work those hrs. Normal hours are 6-2:30. Right now we're doing 6-5.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm hoping that all made sense. I really dropped my phone twice while thumb typing when I nodded out briefly.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

There.
It happened again…


----------



## T33's Torts

You're an IPerson. Don't drop your phone too many times... it'll self destruct..


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And nice pictures Tiffany.


I'm just so frickin skilled. What can I say?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sitting on the couch. With an otterbox, it's all good.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm seriously thinking about printing one and framing it, then giving it to my dad for father's day.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, get this. I bought an otterbox (I don't need my phone cracking next time I roll down the stairs) and it cracked. The darn case... it cracked.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You should. I know I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Hey, get this. I bought an otterbox (I don't need my phone cracking next time I roll down the stairs) and it cracked. The darn case... it cracked.


Better the case than the phone, right?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah. My poor phone has been though all too much. On the plus side I've learned that although not water resistant, it resists water damage..


----------



## dmmj

I am not pointing fingers at anyone, but I think some of you need to get out more, again no finger pointing, jus sayin.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm thinking forget the colored moon. I have stuff I really should do tomorrow. That's what I say everyday.. *nervous laughter* 

Today we accomplished watching a total of 9 hours of movies and I ran almost 4 miles. Yay me. (I only dropped my phone once today)


----------



## T33's Torts

dmmj said:


> I am not pointing fingers at anyone, but I think some of you need to get out more, again no finger pointing, jus sayin.


You don't understand. There's.... *shudders* .....*people* out there...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I “get out" plenty. Lately I've even needed to bring my iPad into the pharmacy to prove that yes, this here Cowboy has tortoises. Showed one tech pictures and the talk seemed to have spread. Somehow they all knew who the reference,(me) was. I'm such a shy, withdrawn type…couldn't even keep a straight face texting that last bit.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm out. Night y'all. Nice hanging with you'ens for a spell. Has my buddy Sibi been on lately?


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm quiet, but people naturally assume I'm shy. Its funny. Like, introverted and shy aren't the same thing. One is, "oh..hi...nice to meet you...umm.." and the other is more like "hi. I'm gonna leave cuz I don't really want to talk about your neighbor's brother's cat's fish."


----------



## T33's Torts

I haven't seen Sibi since.... umm... what year is it now? Maybe.. 2014BC?


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> I'm so talented! Look what I made (with the help of an app).


Why is the whale in a lake of fire? You're a monster!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! 

Happy Father's day to all the Dads including Shelled Dads.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm hoping that all made sense. I really dropped my phone twice while thumb typing when I nodded out briefly.



This is why I try not to use my phone while I'm laying on my back anymore. I've had a few too many phone-to-face incidents


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> This is why I try not to use my phone while I'm laying on my back anymore. I've had a few too many phone-to-face incidents


Hahahaha


----------



## Yvonne G

T33's Torts said:


> Is it a long process to have an application approved?
> 
> What am I saying? I can't have any more tortoises!




No - no fee, no long process. But you have to live in my geographical area so I can come over and take a look at the yard where you want your new tortoise to live. I have to know my tortoises are going to be safe in their new homes.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ah-ha. That makes sense.


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> Why is the whale in a lake of fire? You're a monster!


Because its a lime shorbet whale, melting sacrificing its life to cool the lake and sage future generations.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! !
> 
> Happy Father's day to all the Dads including Shelled Dads.


Morning all


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> No - no fee, no long process. But you have to live in my geographical area so I can come over and take a look at the yard where you want your new tortoise to live. I have to know my tortoises are going to be safe in their new homes.



Ohhhhh. I always like the have a CDT. But I'm too far from your geographical area I think.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yvonne where are you located?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yvonne is in Clovis, CA I believe. Central Cal.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Oh. I'm kinda far away. Lok


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah. Unless you could lure Yvonne out.... then halfway across the country...


----------



## StarSapphire22

Taylor put in his two week notice at work and so they just said "No, you're done now." Jerks.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Taylor put in his two week notice at work and so they just said "No, you're done now." Jerks.


Seems Taylor left at the right time.


----------



## T33's Torts

Then what's the point of the two week notice?!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Seems Taylor left at the right time.


 
He's been wanting to leave for ages. I lasted 5 months there before I couldn't take it anymore...he made it two years. I've never seen a company that treats their employees so terribly. Their turnover rate is ridiculous.

Having the time off is nice, and at least he doesn't have to deal with their crap anymore...but he's our main source of income right now since I am sick...his next paycheck will only be half and then he'll have to wait a month for his first check from the new job. I don't know how we're gonna swing it. :/


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Then what's the point of the two week notice?!


 
Exactly. He was trying to be courteous and professional. He's one of their longest employees. And that's how they handled it. Like, wtf.
Not to mention we needed the freaking money!


----------



## jaizei

I don't think there's anything necessarily wrong with that. Two weeks notice is a courtesy to the employer so they're not left in a bind. Being shown the door after giving notice shouldn't be a surprise. Unless the person was vital, I wouldn't want someone who was leaving hanging around either.

Last company I quit, I only gave 3 days notice, i.e. "I'm gonna finish the week, then I'm done", because I knew there was a chance he would tell me to leave immediately.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Exactly. He was trying to be courteous and professional. He's one of their longest employees. And that's how they handled it. Like, wtf.
> Not to mention we needed the freaking money!


He should contact them Monday, early, and sound all remorseful saying he acted in haste. When he is offered his job back, then he can follow it with an enthusiastic, “Physic!" Laughing like a crazy person. Sounds fun anyway.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken is most definitely right in this case. 
Might as well get some fun out of it, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Or just take a deep breath and clean the heart of the dark crap that has clearly been building and move on not thinking of it again. Dwelling on crap keeps it alive. Chocolate Häagen-Dazs is a much better thing to dwell on.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I have held about a dozen jobs and have never had my notice received in that way. I find it odd and disrespectful that his was. Especially since he was on a supervisor team of formerly 20 members, down to 2...now 1. All escalations during business hours of every day, 7 am - 10 pm 7 days a week, will now need to be handled by one person until they can find and train a replacement. Word has gotten out how terrible they are, there's never new applicants and most of the newer hires were "we'll take any warm bodies we can get." They're not exactly impressively staffed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've been up since 6:ish. I'm having a real hard time getting moving. All I've managed to do is drink coffe and smoke a few cigs while yaking here. Really, I need to shower and go to town for blood work draw, do some food shopping, come home and do some needed chores here at the house. I feel like someone put ruffies in my coffee!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey, where's Monica been lately?


----------



## T33's Torts

She's traveling! Remember?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oh yeah. Seems I remember a picture of a highway in a field.


----------



## T33's Torts

You guys should watch this video. Its a great way to waste 56 seconds of your lives.


----------



## Yvonne G

All of a sudden I'm craving a bowl of bananas sliced in milk and sprinkled with sugar.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> All of a sudden I'm craving a bowl of bananas sliced in milk and sprinkled with sugar.


Even with the added sugar, that seems way to healthy to me…


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm tired.


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay so today, there has been war declared. No speaking in any form all day. First to talk looses. I'm posting the rules here, so if there's an issue, there are confirmed guidelines. a) no talking b) writing is okay c) texting and writing on a cell phone is allowed BUT d) phone calls are prohibited.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sorry...never was one to follow the rules.


----------



## AZtortMom

T33's Torts said:


> Okay so today, there has been war declared. No speaking in any form all day. First to talk looses. I'm posting the rules here, so if there's an issue, there are confirmed guidelines. a) no talking b) writing is okay c) texting and writing on a cell phone is allowed BUT d) phone calls are prohibited.


Reading all that makes my head hurt


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm talking about Blondie and I. 
I'm super competitive, and it's too hot to go to the park.


----------



## AZtortMom

Oooooooooooohhhhhhh


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Holy crap! I made it off the couch and into my truck, all gussied up for heading to town. What a mind blower, maaan…


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon folks!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Miss Jacqui  *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Holy crap! I made it off the couch and into my truck, all gussied up for heading to town. What a mind blower, maaan…


I've made to the couch after putting the laundry in the washing machine


----------



## T33's Torts

I didn't realise how often I talk. Like, on a regular basis. I keep catching myself, before I say something. 

Hi Jacqui!


----------



## AZtortMom

The torts made it outside before I took my nap, so that's my major accomplishment for the day


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Holy crap! I made it off the couch and into my truck, all gussied up for heading to town. What a mind blower, maaan…


I walked from the couch to the kitchen, grabbed a soda and then walked back.


----------



## Jacqui

Today the weather here is not one Yvonne would like.... lots and lots of wind.  I tried painting on one of my enclosure works and the wind push the paint back on to me... well my shoe any how.  But I gots pretty shoe now!   I was painting the edge of a board and my one black cats (Case) came up under the board and he is now sporting a pinkish purple stripe across his head. Sure is easy now to tell which black cat he is.


----------



## AZtortMom

T33's Torts said:


> I walked from the couch to the kitchen, grabbed a soda and then walked back.


Exercise!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> The torts made it outside before I took my nap, so that's my major accomplishment for the day



One of those day is it?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> One of those day is it?


Yup  pretty busy day yesterday, so going to take it easy today


----------



## Jacqui

I sure wish one of those taco type ice cream trucks would be making it's way past me about now...


----------



## AZtortMom

Yumm..tacos


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm craving some peach pie with ice cream..


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So I opened the back door (off the kitchen) to take Misty out for her constitutional and there was a *SNAKE* moving along in front of the door! Yipes!!! Yes, I love turtles and tortoises, but I really DON'T LIKE SNAKES! It was about 2 and a half feet long, but a very young snake because it was only about as big around as my index finger. I think it was a king snake - black with yellow bands around its length. And to think that I usually take Misty out at night after dark and I'm bare footed! Never again!
> 
> When the snake saw me he turned around and went back the way he was coming from, which led him right into a tortoise house that was on the car port where I have my hospital pens.
> 
> I just don't like to be 'surprised' by them. They're so darned silent and then BOOM! there they are right in front of you. From now on I'm going to have to take Misty out and carry my camera too.
> 
> I placed two more RES today. Now I have 4 adult male desert tortoises looking for homes. I got them all yesterday from a guy who was moving up to Oregon. This really puts me in a bind (getting in 4 at once). I've called everyone on my adoption list and so far I have no takers. These are big, beautiful, captive bred Gopherus agassizii. They're quite tame, don't pee on you when you pick them up...don't struggle at all. Are very used to people and will eat right out of your hand. I hope I don't have to resort to putting an ad in the paper, but I'd like to place them quickly to make it easier on their acclimation.



I think snakes should have either bells or flags on them, that way that can't sneak up on you.  This is one of those few times I wished I lived in CA.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I'm craving some peach pie with ice cream..



Not a fan of pie, but ice cream always sounds good to me.


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> Is anyone going to look for the "honey/strawberry" moon tonight? I'm going to get up and drag blondie outside with me. At 5:15. Ooooh! Like Ken does!



I wonder how they come up with these names. The moon has really be beautiful these last couple of nights.


----------



## T33's Torts

I fell asleep... and didn't get up to see the moon.  Blondie tried to wake me up. Hahaha.. That's funny.


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> I fell asleep... and didn't get up to see the moon.  Blondie tried to wake me up. Hahaha.. That's funny.



Did he atleast go out and see it without you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Exercise!


----------



## AZtortMom

So, Tiff where's a pic of Blondie? Not the pooch..


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> Did he atleast go out and see it without you?


I don't think so. I fell asleep. Who knows?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Making bouquets and bouts today! Taylor is being a jerkface and hanging with a friend instead of helping me like I asked him to today. Looks like I'm gonna keep doing everything by myself. :/


----------



## StarSapphire22

And the other pic.


----------



## T33's Torts

AZtortMom said:


> So, Tiff where's a pic of Blondie? Not the pooch..


Umm.. Somewhere? I don't know I actually have one.


----------



## Jacqui

I would ask him if he plans on getting married too or if it's just your day.


----------



## T33's Torts

Obviously its Jessica's big day.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> I would ask him if he plans on getting married too or if it's just your day.


 
Right?! Like I know he doesn't give a crap about flowers...but some of these stems on the flowers (and the wires inside) are really thick and regular snips and wire cutters won't do the job, so we borrowed his moms bolt cutters...and they are too heavy and difficult for me to use right now...I'm too tired and weak lately. He said he'd help with that and I like having his opinions. :/ He said he'd only be gone for a few hours and we can work on it when he gets back, but I wanted to get them done and out of the way so I could relax with him the rest of the day....not wait around for him to get done with "guy time" and work on them all night. Boys...


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Obviously its Jessica's big day.


 
Darn straight!


----------



## AZtortMom

Beautiful flowers! Great job! I don't have the skill or the patience for it, that is why I'm paying a florist to do mine. The flowers and the cake are going to be the biggest expense in my wedding thank goodness!


----------



## StarSapphire22

AZtortMom said:


> Beautiful flowers! Great job! I don't have the skill or the patience for it, that is why I'm paying a florist to do mine. The flowers and the cake are going to be the biggest expense in my wedding thank goodness!


 
Thanks!  It's so easy, really! I had never done it before wedding planning began. There's tons of video tutorials out there. If I had paid a florist for 4 bouquets and 4 bouts and centerpiece flowers it would have been about 2,500 dollars....possibly plus vase costs on the centerpieces depending on who I used. I have enough flowers for my bouquet and everyone elses bouquets and boutonnieres for just over $100. My mom got the centerpiece flowers so I'm not 100% sure on costs but she got them super duper cheap. I can find the patience if it saves me $2,400-3,000. 

Our cake is cupcakes being made by Taylor's mom. She used to work in a cake shop decorating cakes when he was little.

My two biggest expenses were my dress and our venue. But we get the venue for ceremony and reception all day and it includes linens, decorations if we want to use them, staff, etc. Food/booze is also a big cost. It'll probably be about $1,000.


----------



## T33's Torts

I have a bubblegum problem.


----------



## AZtortMom

Our venue and reception is being paid for by our church so that helped so much. My mom is paying for my dress so that expense is gone. Like your cake, my cake is a cupcake tower, so it will be reasonable. So, I can go a little overboard on the flowers


----------



## T33's Torts

Are either of you doing flower crowns?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Tempted to do my wedding (whenever that will be) back in Alaska on my parents lakefront yard/dock. And my friend there does hair and another does photography. Sooo would be clothing plus food and decor costs, lol. Another family friend runs a floral greenhouse and we know a professional baker. 

Buut getting ahead of myself since not even officially engaged


----------



## AZtortMom

T33's Torts said:


> Are either of you doing flower crowns?


Nope  hoping to talk the cake people to do tort toppers. I know Randy is going to do a serious eye roll when I say it


----------



## RosieRedfoot

This poor little guy was stuck in an empty flowerpot. He couldn't climb out and so of course my one dog tried to eat him... But I set him free (skink, that is). 




I love the iridescent blue of their tails!


----------



## T33's Torts

Aww.. All that I find here are Western Fence lizards. They have a blue stripe on their tummies.


----------



## Telid

RosieRedfoot said:


> This poor little guy was stuck in an empty flowerpot. He couldn't climb out and so of course my one dog tried to eat him... But I set him free (skink, that is).
> 
> View attachment 83653
> 
> 
> I love the iridescent blue of their tails!


Put the redfoot in there with him next time... Mortal Kombat!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The skink moves way too fast for any tort to catch. Seriously, they're the spazziest lizards and he ran like 30 laps in the pot before pausing when I took the photo. 

Not to say Rosie wouldn't eat him... Just a matter of catching. She eats everything slow enough.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Are either of you doing flower crowns?


 
I've thought about it but I don't think so.


----------



## T33's Torts

I love the idea of flower woven together. Once the wild daisies flower, I usually make a few for fun. They wilt fast, but its so much fun!


----------



## Ashes

Coco chips came today!!!!! But..... I'm so tired from moving my sister.... The tort redo will have to wait until later.... I need a nap.


----------



## Kerryann

So I'm here. This weekend has been great. It's been cold but we have friends up here so we've had a hoot. A friend from up here rescued some red eared sliders. We brought her up a really nice 55 gallon tank and wood stand.
Here are some pics from today.


----------



## Kerryann

I couldn't post them before.


----------



## T33's Torts

Turns out I have to go to a funeral tomorrow.... Bummer.


----------



## Yvonne G

So, 150 million pages ago Cowboy mentioned something fun happening tomorrow with hay and I kept waiting and waiting and waiting...but then I forgot I was waiting. But it just now came back to me. What are you doing tomorrow with hay, Ken? Does it have anything to do with bacon?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> So, 150 million pages ago Cowboy mentioned something fun happening tomorrow with hay and I kept waiting and waiting and waiting...but then I forgot I was waiting. But it just now came back to me. What are you doing tomorrow with hay, Ken? Does it have anything to do with bacon?


No bacon involved. I'm heading to Corvallis to take a dear friend of mine hay for her sulcata and doing some modifications on said Sulcatas house. My friend is laid up right now, and well, I'm a sucker for the damsel in distress. I'm just bummed Karen won't be able to make the trip with me.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Beautiful flowers! Great job! I don't have the skill or the patience for it, that is why I'm paying a florist to do mine. The flowers and the cake are going to be the biggest expense in my wedding thank goodness!



Reminder: when is your big day?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No bacon involved. I'm heading to Corvallis to take a dear friend of mine hay for her sulcata and doing some modifications on said Sulcatas house. My friend is laid up right now, and well, I'm a sucker for the damsel in distress. I'm just bummed Karen won't be able to make the trip with me.



Give Maggie a hug for me will ya, please.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Give Maggie a hug for me will ya, please.


insert smily face here!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Reminder: when is your big day?


Oct 11


----------



## Jacqui

A fall wedding. What are your colors?


----------



## AZtortMom

Plum and black


----------



## Jacqui

Well that's just plum crazy there Noel.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yes indeed


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting here and the pickup is just a rockin' away with the wind.  I am in a creative mood and I want to work on my "Ode to Yvonne" enclosure (I envision Yvonne reading that and going something like "What in heaven's name is she doing?" ... of course I cleaned up what I thought she would really be thinking to her self.)  I just wish I was artist enough to pull off my idea.


----------



## Jacqui

Oh oh, too many Mods online, time for me to blow away for a bit....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui,
Ever wonder why Noah didn't squish those two ticks?


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh darn! My wall isn't painted yet! Its been almost a month! And I haven't finished. That's like me, to forget to finish things.


----------



## dmmj

OMG, people.
If you are gonna make a bad movie either on purpose or by accident, do a good job with the sound, so I don't have to strain to hear it. This goes out to you makers of "Germ Z"


----------



## dmmj

Ashes said:


> Coco chips came today!!!!! But..... I'm so tired from moving my sister.... The tort redo will have to wait until later.... I need a nap.


Big girl is she?
Did you use a forklift or dolly?


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Sitting here and the pickup is just a rockin' away with the wind.


Wind? Ok, if you say so.


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay so the song "Rude" by Magic! is really popular at the moment, and I admit, its catchy, but the song itself is kind of stupid. Basically, its about a guy who goes to his girlfriend's dad and asks to marry her. Her sad says no, and then he goes on about how rude the dad is, and how he's going to marry her anyway.

Almost a bad a moral as "conceal don't feel".


----------



## Ashes

dmmj said:


> Big girl is she?
> Did you use a forklift or dolly?


Lmao. Took me a sec to get that after waking up. I was like "nah, little dude is only like 75g"..... Haha! She had a lot of stuff. Then I had I wake up to work today. So I was pooped and my "45 minute nap" turned into my "almost 2 hour nap."


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm making dinner. I'm actually thinking about dinner. I haven't decided what will be consumed, yet.


----------



## T33's Torts

After watching soccer all day, I heavily suspect a late night game in the park will occur.


----------



## Kerryann

I had to share this with you all. It's from the Drummond Island Digest graduation edition. Their editor maybe should have caught it. It's from today's paper.


----------



## Ashes

Jewjitzoo, huh? Hmm... wonder what that is. lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hahaha!


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Jewjitzoo, huh? Hmm... wonder what that is. lol.


Mike is so mad that there are Jews in Indiana teaching martial arts to zoo animals and be wasn't invited to do that job.


----------



## dmmj

What? I have studied for years at Jewjitzoo,are there any competent editors there?


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> What? I have studied for years at Jewjitzoo,are there any competent editors there?


We laughed so hard at that. I'd thinks spell checker would have found that.


----------



## T33's Torts

Indoor soccer anyone? My mom can't yell at us anymore. Ha-ha!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Taylor came home and was very understanding and apologetic when I explained why I was upset...it looks like the was miscommunication on both sides. 

Flowers are all done now and put away but I need to figure out long term storage for all this wedding stuff instead of scattering it all over various cat-proof locations in my apartment. 

Now we're gonna eat dinner I think...


----------



## dmmj

Speaking of dinner
I APPROVE


----------



## StarSapphire22

I think we're gonna have tbell. Neither of us have eaten much today, we want lotsa food to fill our bellies.


----------



## T33's Torts

I had tacobell for lunch. I just had ice cream. All absolutely silently, still.


----------



## AZtortMom

I had apple pie for dinner


----------



## dmmj

Apple pie? Ice cream? What's wrong with you people?


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## bouaboua

You did not save a piece for me? 

So, I'm upset, and I want to go bed to sleep of my madness. 

Good Night! ! !


----------



## T33's Torts

Why are you upset, Steven? Is pie THAT important? 

Hey, I HAD dinner, and then, AFTER, I had ice cream.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> You did not save a piece for me?
> 
> So, I'm upset, and I want to go bed to sleep of my madness.
> 
> Good Night! ! !


I've got plenty left  
Good night Steven


----------



## StarSapphire22

Taco Bell is closed at 10:30 on a Saturday. What?! But the far away location is open. Sigh.


----------



## Telid

StarSapphire22 said:


> Taco Bell is closed at 10:30 on a Saturday. What?! But the far away location is open. Sigh.


Whatever happened to the dog campaign? It was a much better ad than their current forgettable drivel. Bring back the dog!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Leftover Chinese food here. The poor guy pert near crapped when I picked it up and wished him a profitable weekend.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ugh. I hate blood. 
Blondie busted his lip playing soccer, and I gestured towards the bathroom ("Go wash it off") but instead he kissed my forehead. 
The words "ewwwwww" and a blood curdling scream came to mind, but I'm not ready to loose...nor will I ever be.


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't kill chats anymore, I _murder _them.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Give Maggie a hug for me will ya, please.



There's no foolin Jacqui, is there!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

How are you doing, Maggie? Better?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We had teriyaki chicken kabobs. With peppers, red onion, pineapple, and of course chicken. Here's a pic of them assembled. The um, "after" grilling pic didn't occur due to extreme hunger.


----------



## dmmj

Just watched " dear mr. watterson", for you young folks, bill watterson is the creator of calvin and hobbes, prob. the best comic strip of the last 30 years or so. Great watch.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> Just watched " dear mr. watterson", for you young folks, bill watterson is the creator of calvin and hobbes, prob. the best comic strip of the last 30 years or so. Great watch.


I'm not so sure…“Zippy the Pinhead" was pretty epic in its day. 

“I just had a thought."
“There. It happened again!"


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm not so sure…“Zippy the Pinhead" was pretty e
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure…“Zippy the Pinhead" was pretty epic in its day.
> 
> 
> 
> and it came out in (drum roll please) 1970, my statement stands as factual.
Click to expand...


----------



## mike taylor

Anyone still up?


----------



## juli11

Chilling in my garden 


Nothing to do :-D


----------



## LoutheRussian

It's almost five in the morning and I still haven't gone to sleep. Wth!! Why can't I just sleep all day and night like Lou? Torts have it easy. Wake up receive food from the gods and sleep. wake up receive warm soak from the gods and sleep again. Wake up and wander around enclosure and sleep again. Lol what a life 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm up. However, I was sleeping, then I got up. I have to be awake in 2 hours anyway!


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> Turns out I have to go to a funeral tomorrow.... Bummer.



On a Sunday?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui,
> Ever wonder why Noah didn't squish those two ticks?



Along with the fleas? lol


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Taylor came home and was very understanding and apologetic when I explained why I was upset...it looks like the was miscommunication on both sides.
> 
> Flowers are all done now and put away but I need to figure out long term storage for all this wedding stuff instead of scattering it all over various cat-proof locations in my apartment.
> 
> Now we're gonna eat dinner I think...



Large plastic storage containers. Cat proof, all in one (or more) known and easy to see locations, a breeze when it comes time to take them to the wedding. Then after the wedding you can still use them to store other things.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I had apple pie for dinner



I thought you were going to have peach pie?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> There's no foolin Jacqui, is there!!!



Does take a bit.  Children and husbands taught me much.


----------



## juli11

Now chilling in the park with some friends and smoking some waterpipe


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning on a sunny and hot Sunday morning!

Be fun, be smooth, be easy, be perfect. !!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!!*


----------



## mike taylor

Happy father's day to all you pop's! I was up to two this morning working on the house . Why am a awake you ask? Because my buddies son had to drive four hours away to a girls house and his truck will not start . Know I am going with my car hauler to get him .


----------



## Jacqui

juli11 said:


> Chilling in my garden
> Nothing to do :-D



 I spend a lot of time in my garden, but I always have plenty to do.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Happy father's day to all you pop's! I was up to two this morning working on the house . Why am a awake you ask? Because my buddies son had to drive four hours away to a girls house and his truck will not start . Know I am going with my car hauler to get him .




Have a safe drive and happy father's day to you!


----------



## Jacqui

Happy father's day to all the dads and also the mom's who have to be "the dad" too.


----------



## juli11

Jacqui said:


> I spend a lot of time in my garden, but I always have plenty to do.



Me too. Normally..
But today my friends bought a new waterpipe so we have to test it


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Have a safe drive and happy father's day to you!


Thanks!


----------



## bouaboua

My kids did not get me anything but my wife got me a gift.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got no “father" related activities planned today. (Frown face) my daughter is the only certified colonoscopy tech at the hospital, so she is on call 24/7 and my boy is spending time with his actual father.


----------



## bouaboua

So Happy "Father's" day. !!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning everyone! 
I have father's day brunch in 3.5 hours, then I'm acaccompanying Blondie to his great grandpa's funeral.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Morning!

Today is a rough day for me. My father and stepmother are abusive and toxic people...and I cut them out of my life. We haven't spoken in years, except for a couple nasty emails from my stepmother. Now they tell my family I'm a terrible person and not to talk to me until I learn my lesson...they stalk me on different social media and hack my accounts...and when they called to tell me my grandma had cancer, all they could talk about was how getting married was a mistake and how eventually Taylor would see the "terrible person I am and leave me." I tried speaking to them at my grandmas funeral (his mom) and they ignored me...I figured I could be civil that one day but I guess not. He didn't used to be like this...it used to be just her. But now she's got him brainwashed...and I have no one to walk me down the aisle or call on fathers day. I was a daddys girl. I miss him.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Today is a rough day for me. My father and stepmother are abusive and toxic people...and I cut them out of my life. We haven't spoken in years, except for a couple nasty emails from my stepmother. Now they tell my family I'm a terrible person and not to talk to me until I learn my lesson...they stalk me on different social media and hack my accounts...and when they called to tell me my grandma had cancer, all they could talk about was how getting married was a mistake and how eventually Taylor would see the "terrible person I am and leave me." I tried speaking to them at my grandmas funeral (his mom) and they ignored me...I figured I could be civil that one day but I guess not. He didn't used to be like this...it used to be just her. But now she's got him brainwashed...and I have no one to walk me down the aisle or call on fathers day. I was a daddys girl. I miss him.


Dang, I'm so sorry! I've got nothing to say about this other than I'm so sorry, that is very rough.


----------



## Jacqui

Jessica *hugs* I know it won't make you actually feel better, but it is his loss and a huge loss for him. I hope he comes to his senses before it's too late.


----------



## T33's Torts

My dad, Jessica, sounds like your stepmom. Except I can't cut him out of my life because I don't want to risk my relationship with my mom and sister.


----------



## Jacqui

It also sounds like your step-mother may have been really jealous of your relationship with your dad and thus felt the insecure need to undermine it.


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like the three of us did not have the greatest of relationships with our dads.


----------



## T33's Torts

I totally agree with Jacqui.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> My kids did not get me anything but my wife got me a gift.



You never talk about your children as I recall. How many do you have? Are you all close to each other (actual distance, but also relationship wise)?


----------



## T33's Torts

Here we go Jacqui. When I read my head stores info that I don't need and discards important stuff.

I believe he has multiple kids, but location wise we've only heard of his daughter in Long Beach. I also recall that he and his wife are going to visit her this summer.

My brain hurts now.


----------



## Yvonne G

That was a beautiful gift from your wife, Steven. My s-i-l and daughter always exchange gifts on mother's and father's days too. But they usually sign the cards as being from each of their dogs and birds.


----------



## T33's Torts

I almost forgot! I'm supposed to Skype Dylan's parents with him later. They live in Minnesota, and SoCal is out of the 65° weather comfort zone.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Thanks guys.

Jacqui, I think you're totally right. I was 4 when they met, being raised by a single dad...only child. Combine that with her like 10 different kinds of crazy (she's got a lot of hardcore mental illnesses)...well...

She always used to be the abuser...he just watched and did nothing. Pretty much from the get go of their relationship...and he'd always tell me he was sorry, she was sick and didn't mean it, etc. But now it sounds like they're thinking the same. I used to fear for my life in that house, with only one of them being crazy. I can't imagine both.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> I almost forgot! I'm supposed to Skype Dylan's parents with him later. They live in Minnesota, and SoCal is out of the 65° weather comfort zone.


 
Hey! I'm from Minnesota! Where are they from?


----------



## bouaboua

I have two daughter from my perilous marriage, I'm very close with both of them, I more like their best friend than their dad some time, they will come to my house to cry if they break up with their boyfriend or something like that instead of go to their Mom. We are very close. I like to think so.

My older daughter (26) lives around 20 mins from me and the younger one (24) lives in Long Beach CA. It is far but not too far.


----------



## Jacqui

More *hugs* for Jessica. Sorry that life did not give you a good shake on that part of your life.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I have two daughter from my perilous marriage, I'm very close with both of them, I more like their best friend than their dad some time, they will come to my house to cry if they break up with their boyfriend or something like that instead of go to their Mom. We are very close. I like to think so.
> 
> My older daughter (26) lives around 20 mins from me and the younger one (24) lives in Long Beach CA. It is far but not too far.



Neat that you are so close to your daughters.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Mental illnesses are no fun. But you've made it this far and have gotten the toxic relationship out of your life, which many don't ever. So you're a stronger person for it. Still no excuse for parents to ever treat their kid poorly.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm having an awful hard time getting it together this a.m. So much to do and so little ambition.

I think my stray mama cat has lost her kittens. By my reckoning they should be about 3 weeks old now, but night before last she didn't go back to them after dinner and throughout the day yesterday I saw her here. To refresh your memory's, I discovered a stray that I thought might have kittens because her little boobies were clean and slightly swollen. I tried to follow her to see where they were, but lost her when she went across the street into the field. We have coyotes and my next door neighbor has tom cats. So the poor babies were probably killed. I'll wait a couple days, and if she stays here with no babies, I'll trap her and take her to be spayed.

Ok...all together now...one, two, three! Up and out of the chair. Get outside and do your stuff, you lazy thing.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all and Happy Father's Day to everyone


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I thought you were going to have peach pie?


They were out of peach pie, O well


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Hey! I'm from Minnesota! Where are they from?


I don't remember. I'll ask in a second.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having an awful hard time getting it together this a.m. So much to do and so little ambition.
> 
> I think my stray mama cat has lost her kittens. By my reckoning they should be about 3 weeks old now, but night before last she didn't go back to them after dinner and throughout the day yesterday I saw her here. To refresh your memory's, I discovered a stray that I thought might have kittens because her little boobies were clean and slightly swollen. I tried to follow her to see where they were, but lost her when she went across the street into the field. We have coyotes and my next door neighbor has tom cats. So the poor babies were probably killed. I'll wait a couple days, and if she stays here with no babies, I'll trap her and take her to be spayed.
> 
> Ok...all together now...one, two, three! Up and out of the chair. Get outside and do your stuff, you lazy thing.



I'd give her a bit more time. I thought all my feral cats had lost their kittens, because they were always out around me and not caring for kittens. Welll that wasn't true. Anybody want a kitten or twelve?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> They were out of peach pie, O well



Sorry. Peach sounded so good... for a pie that is.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

On a side note, after spending like 3 hours to attempt to install the existing dishwasher we found the inlet valve was leaking, the frame bottom is bent so it kept listing to the side, the inside is rusting, and when you open the door you have to pick up the dishwasher to get the door to close. 

Soo we went to lowes just to look and found a last season model whirlpool one for about half price with a warranty, in stainless and black. 




No leaks and it's not almond/white either! (Rest of appliances are black)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> My kids did not get me anything but my wife got me a gift.
> 
> View attachment 83744


Steven, that is very nice. I showed the picture to Karen and she suggested that you folks are in a different financial bracket than us, but she would make me one from dandelion stems. Lol.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I'd give her a bit more time. I thought all my feral cats had lost their kittens, because they were always out around me and not caring for kittens. Welll that wasn't true. Anybody want a kitten or twelve?


I've got a black feral kitten running around my yard now. I see her every once and awhile, but I hear her all the time meowing


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven, that is very nice. I showed the picture to Karen and she suggested that you folks are in a different financial bracket than us, but she would make me one from dandelion stems. Lol.


Tell her that if she used the flowers, she could make you a very pretty flower crown.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> On a side note, after spending like 3 hours to attempt to install the existing dishwasher we found the inlet valve was leaking, the frame bottom is bent so it kept listing to the side, the inside is rusting, and when you open the door you have to pick up the dishwasher to get the door to close.
> 
> Soo we went to lowes just to look and found a last season model whirlpool one for about half price with a warranty, in stainless and black.
> 
> 
> No leaks and it's not almond/white either! (Rest of appliances are black)



Good things come from bad.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Hey! I'm from Minnesota! Where are they from?


"The middle of ******* nowhere. Northwest of Willmar."


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I've got a black feral kitten running around my yard now. I see her every once and awhile, but I hear her all the time meowing



I think those cries are saying she needs a couple of friends to come join her/him... ones from Nebraska.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> "The middle of ******* nowhere. Northwest of Willmar."


 
My mom and stepdad live in Willmar! I used to be in that neck of the woods all the time growing up.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Tell her that if she used the flowers, she could make you a very pretty flower crown.


Because that's what I need, a “Pretty" crown!!!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Because that's what I need, a “Pretty" crown!!!!


 
Duh, cause you're so awesome, right?!


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Because that's what I need, a “Pretty" crown!!!!


Duh... Ruler of the tortoises... Dandelion flower crown.


----------



## T33's Torts

Looks like Jessica and I had the same idea, and I just don't type fast enough.


----------



## StarSapphire22

StarSapphire22 said:


> Duh, cause you're so awesome, right?!


 
King Ken, Lord of Bacon, Savior of Tortoises, Defender of the Realm.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Looks like Jessica and I had the same idea, and I just don't type fast enough.


 
Oh, hey, we did it again!


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> My mom and stepdad live in Willmar! I used to be in that neck of the woods all the time growing up.


Its a small world, huh?


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> Its a small world, huh?


Says the stalker


----------



## T33's Torts

Time to go dress in black and put on way-too-dark-for-summer makeup.


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> Says the stalker


Precisely. I like the shirt you're wearing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having an awful hard time getting it together this a.m. So much to do and so little ambition.
> 
> I think my stray mama cat has lost her kittens. By my reckoning they should be about 3 weeks old now, but night before last she didn't go back to them after dinner and throughout the day yesterday I saw her here. To refresh your memory's, I discovered a stray that I thought might have kittens because her little boobies were clean and slightly swollen. I tried to follow her to see where they were, but lost her when she went across the street into the field. We have coyotes and my next door neighbor has tom cats. So the poor babies were probably killed. I'll wait a couple days, and if she stays here with no babies, I'll trap her and take her to be spayed.
> 
> Ok...all together now...one, two, three! Up and out of the chair. Get outside and do your stuff, you lazy thing.


Teh-heh. Yvonne said “boobies"!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven, that is very nice. I showed the picture to Karen and she suggested that you folks are in a different financial bracket than us, but she would make me one from dandelion stems. Lol.


Sir: this is only $65 plus tax even is from Macy's. Cheaper then many of tortoise purchasing price. 

My wife will spend more money on our tortoise then me. I tell you that much.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I woke to the pancake light blown this morning. I told Karen that this is why I have backups. Then I showed her one I wanted to bid on, and she asked how many do you still have for backups? Don't buy it ken.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Teh-heh. Yvonne said “boobies"!!!!


Sorry Yvonne. I had to. Until my kids call today, I'll be a 13 year old.


----------



## T33's Torts

You could probably buy a bunch in bulk from a retile supple distributor. 

Which reminds me, o haven't even started a) painting OR b) the new sulcata cage. 
Great!


----------



## mike taylor

Shut down! Poor Ken


----------



## Ashes

Happy Father's Day to all you daddies!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> Happy Father's Day to all you daddies!!!!


thanks Ashley, still not 14 though.


----------



## Telid

Cowboy_Ken said:


> thanks Ashley, still not 14 though.


Hear, hear! I will be a 4 yr old in humour until the day I die.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> retile supple distributor.


Kind of afraid to ask...


----------



## StarSapphire22

What's a tortoise's favorite mode of transportation?

A scuter.

Buhdumbumpshhhhhh.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Still need to paint the cabinet doors and pick pulls.

My bf thinks satin nickel looks off on the gray cabinets buut it's basically that or brass and I hate brass. 

So not looking forward to buying all these pulls especially after the dishwasher! 

Such is adulthood... Think I get ahead, pay it off, then another expense pops up!


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kind of afraid to ask...


HAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> What's a tortoise's favorite mode of transportation?
> 
> A scuter.
> 
> Buhdumbumpshhhhhh.


BAHAHAHAHA!!!! I'm so putting that on FB.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is priceless “Ken at his best" material;
I've been suffering light hay fever type allergies. So one would figure with the recent light rains we've had in these parts the last few days would help, right? Here's the good part…the day the drizzle started, what do I do? The obvious! I load a bale of fresh cut grass hay into my blazer. Sure I wrapped it in a sheet, but I may as well been taking snorts of grass pollen. Today my nose won't stop running. Good times, good times…


----------



## mike taylor

Tuck working on his tan.


----------



## T33's Torts

So I carry my stuff in a long hippie-type bag that falls to below my knees. 
Today, (for the 3rd time) someone told me that they liked how "hipster" the bag is.. Umm... Thanks? I just like it because it works as a book bag AND a purse, and its colorful and matches anything I wear.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

T33's Torts said:


> How are you doing, Maggie? Better?



I'm making small improvements every day. Thanks for asking...


----------



## AZtortMom

maggie3fan said:


> I'm making small improvements every day. Thanks for asking...


Yay! That's very good to hear


----------



## T33's Torts

Well, funeral went... well, considering its a funeral. 
My blondie was in tears for most of it.  Came home, Skyped his parents, then napped.


----------



## dmmj

StarSapphire22 said:


> What's a tortoise's favorite mode of transportation?
> 
> A scuter.
> 
> Buhdumbumpshhhhhh.


I don't get it.


----------



## Ashes

dmmj said:


> I don't get it.


My fiancé didn't get it because he didn't know what a scute was. Lol.


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> Duh... Ruler of the tortoises... Dandelion flower crown.



but real cowboys can't wear flowers... just sayin'


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Sir: this is only $65 plus tax even is from Macy's. Cheaper then many of tortoise purchasing price.
> 
> My wife will spend more money on our tortoise then me. I tell you that much.



A smart woman!


----------



## Jacqui

Has this felt like a long day to anybody else?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yes indeed


----------



## dmmj

Diamonds may be a girl's BF, but if that girl likes tortoises, a bag of grape leaves prob. work better. There is a young lady at my local petco who works with the reptiles, and I took her a bag of grape leaves for her russians. 

I also did something bad while I was there.


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> but real cowboys can't wear flowers... just sayin'


Ah, but you see, being a tortoise rancher allows such doings.


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> Has this felt like a long day to anybody else?


Absolutely! A sad one at that.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Diamonds may be a girl's BF, but if that girl likes tortoises, a bag of grape leaves prob. work better. There is a young lady at my local petco who works with the reptiles, and I took her a bag of grape leaves for her russians.
> 
> I also did something bad while I was there.



What tortoise did you buy?


----------



## mike taylor

You guys didn't say anything about Tucks nice green tan . Thats just wrong .


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> What tortoise did you buy?


Female russian 50 dollars, last one special price.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> You guys didn't say anything about Tucks nice green tan . Thats just wrong .


I'm just jealous of the sunshine you're getting. Its summer. In SoCal. Where's the darn sun?!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Female russian 50 dollars, last one special price.



That was a great deal!


----------



## Jacqui

Tuck looks like a smart turtle using those plants as sun screen.


----------



## mike taylor

I guess thats a good reason Tiff . Its so hot out Harry is hiding in his house under the fan .


----------



## T33's Torts

Its overcast and humid and gross. The big sully here decided it'd be OK to rearrange my yard stuff. Then 'mate' with a rock. Again.


----------



## Jacqui

Atleast he is practicing safe sex.


----------



## T33's Torts

He's scaring my neighbors!


----------



## mike taylor

My tortoise hasn't tried to hump anything yet .


----------



## dmmj

T33's Torts said:


> He's scaring my neighbors!


Anyone who has see n a sulcata attempt to mate, should be scared. Stop tormenting the poor guy, remove all of the sexy rocks.


----------



## T33's Torts

Just give him some time.


----------



## T33's Torts

dmmj said:


> Anyone who has seen a sulcata attempt to mate, should be scared. Stop tormenting the poor guy, remove all of the sexy rocks.


Hey, those rocks mark where I have power lines near the surface of the ground! 
Its not my fault I don't see the appeal of a rock.


----------



## dmmj

T33's Torts said:


> Hey, those rocks mark where I have power lines near the surface of the ground!
> Its not my fault I don't see the appeal of a rock.


You're not a male tortoise, you wouldn't


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So we made Vietnamese lettuce wraps. Made a marinade for the beef sirloin, peanut sauce, and had on lettuce with rice noodles and basil. Sooo tasty! 




Anyone want to pay me to be their personal chef? ;P I chop veggies for torts too.


----------



## jaizei

RosieRedfoot said:


> So we made Vietnamese lettuce wraps. Made a marinade for the beef sirloin, peanut sauce, and had on lettuce with rice noodles and basil. Sooo tasty!
> 
> View attachment 83810
> 
> 
> Anyone want to pay me to be their personal chef? ;P I chop veggies for torts too.



I don't think you'd like the commute.


----------



## mike taylor

That food looks good . I know why my tortoise dont hump rocks . It's because I don't have any rocks for him to hump.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm drinking beer . O my! Cooking ribs drinking beers why did I quit drinking .


----------



## mike taylor

Hey! Where did everybody go?


----------



## Ashes

Chat murdered.


----------



## bouaboua

RosieRedfoot said:


> So we made Vietnamese lettuce wraps. Made a marinade for the beef sirloin, peanut sauce, and had on lettuce with rice noodles and basil. Sooo tasty!
> 
> View attachment 83810
> 
> 
> Anyone want to pay me to be their personal chef? ;P I chop veggies for torts too.




This will make the chat live again. If you send a plate to everyone of us.


----------



## bouaboua

Then I ask my wife to go get Pho noodles soup for dinner tonight. Thank you for providing the dinner idea for Sunday night. She cooked all week long. She need to take easy tonight.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm laying on the floor. Fun!


----------



## bouaboua

Here comes dinner.


----------



## mike taylor

Is it walking down the road? Haha


----------



## T33's Torts

I just ate. I am full now. 
I feel reallllllly bad. Dylan literally hasn't moved since we Skyped MN. He didn't want to eat.  I ate on the floor in my room by the bed. Me is sad.


----------



## mike taylor

What the hell are you and Dylan doing? Never mind I don't want to know .


----------



## T33's Torts

Attending funerals.  Today has gone by sooooo slowly.


----------



## mike taylor

Sorry I was thinking you were having happy vfun time and taking a lunch break . Ha ha


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh god I wish. 
'Tis fine.  I didn't know him. Its just incredibly sad to see someone incredibly sad.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey I know sorry.


----------



## T33's Torts

I need to go do nothing for a bit.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We had watermelon for dessert. Tasty! 

Just realized I have work at 7:30 so time to load up the new dishwasher, test it's delay cycle, let the dogs out, take a shower, and get to bed.


----------



## mike taylor

Thats alot of stuff to do before bed . No wonder you ladies roll around for two hours before going to sleep.


----------



## Telid

RosieRedfoot said:


> We had watermelon for dessert. Tasty!
> 
> Just realized I have work at 7:30 so time to load up the new dishwasher, test it's delay cycle, let the dogs out, take a shower, and get to bed.


Likewise - prepping for bed and work tomorrow. But, I'll beat you into the office by an hour. It's tough going to bed on a Sunday when I'm not tired, and then being the walking dead in the morning.


----------



## T33's Torts

I made Blondie a sandwich. Burnt my hand in the process.


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> I made Blondie a sandwich. Burnt my hand in the process.


He needs to make it fill better at all cost .


----------



## T33's Torts

Disney movies! Yay!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I had a blast at Maggie and Bob's today. I wasn't able to completely finish one job though due to the cordless saw battery dying. Even the backup battery died. We did manage to sit and yak for something like four hours which is something we both seem to have a gift for. 
We discussed main dish items for a soon to develop PNW TFO get together up at my place and talked potential site locations for me starting a Mid-Williamette Valley chapter of the Oregon Herpetological Society. 
It was a great day and Bob dove straight into his hay.


----------



## mike taylor

Sounds like you had a good day Ken.


----------



## tortoisetime565

If any of you hatchling redfoot tort experts wouldn't mind glancing at the thread I posted... Its about my new indoor temp enclosure.  thanks.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm not at all a rf person. Sorry. Mike is though!


----------



## tortoisetime565

You should Still go look st it!! I'm very proud of it... Idk why... Lol


----------



## T33's Torts

Will do.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Thanks Ti double F


----------



## T33's Torts

I like it. A lot. The enclosure, that is.
I have to get started on my sully chamber..... but oh, its so nice to sit around all day! 
My estimated project price is $275.  Not so excited.


----------



## tortoisetime565

We had the tank and I always have extra lights/coco coir.. Lol I bought him a chapel looking hide for $5. Lol..


----------



## T33's Torts

I have the xmas tree bin, but I need 4 bug bags of eco earth, lights, clamps, hides, plants... the works.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good night Isaiah. I'm tired! 
Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Night Tiff! I'm sorry your day wasn't awesome!!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Well she came over and we've been playing video games for the last couple hours. Who knew gamer chicks were real. Oh and we are bumpin' Genuine. Anyways I'm being called for since the round is starting. Whatever.... The things I do 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. Well done!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


You still up or up for work?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Still up. The girl I'm kind of seeing fell asleep and had me pinned down in an uncomfortable position. I've dozed a couple times but I'm uncomfortable 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> Still up. The girl I'm kind of seeing fell asleep and had me pinned down in an uncomfortable position. I've dozed a couple times but I'm uncomfortable
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Oh darn! “This girl I like not only plays video games, but she fell asleep on me. When will my troubles end?" Lol. Glad she had a good evening with you young man, and that she felt so comfortable with you.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Lol. Yea it's been a pretty good night. And she's comfortable because I take things slow, act like a gentleman and I'm not a One track minded pig. She is a natural red though so she's gotta a temper and a crazier than most women side. I speak from experience on the redhead part lol. She's even prettier when she's asleep. So peaceful. 

Holy torrential rains batman it's really pouring outside right now 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Oh man it's getting light out already. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Hello, you're in the PNW. When isnt it raining?!


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!*


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, what you didn't take any pictures of Bob? Sounds like you had the same battery problem we had, when Jeff was home. We would get going good and then the battery would die. Didn't help that two of our four batteries have now officially died.


----------



## Jacqui

It's overcast this morning and those darn fies are really biting, must mean we are going to get a rain shower.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning!! ! !


----------



## StarSapphire22

LoutheRussian said:


> Well she came over and we've been playing video games for the last couple hours. Who knew gamer chicks were real. Oh and we are bumpin' Genuine. Anyways I'm being called for since the round is starting. Whatever.... The things I do
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


 
Hey! I game! We exist!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning all! 

I finally get to go get my eyes checked again!!


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> Lol. Yea it's been a pretty good night. And she's comfortable because I take things slow, act like a gentleman and I'm not a One track minded pig. She is a natural red though so she's gotta a temper and a crazier than most women side. I speak from experience on the redhead part lol. She's even prettier when she's asleep. So peaceful.
> 
> Holy torrential rains batman it's really pouring outside right now
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


You are a true gentlemen. Keep that way Luke and all things work-out for best of you.


----------



## T33's Torts

Morning everyone. 
Its going to be another sad day. Maybe we'll go to the zoo or something.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Why sad tiff?!?!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning AZ Mom...

Why is another sad day Tiff?? I like zoo any day.


----------



## T33's Torts

Blondie's great-grandpa passed away.
I didn't know him, but I guess its harder on him than I anticipated. He kept saying that he didn't want to go to the funeral. I assumed that he didn't want to go because he didn't want to see his sisters and funerals aren't real fun. I was incorrect. 

I need to check thr weather. I think it'll be a nice day for the zoo. I love the zoo!


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning AZ Mom...
> 
> Why is another sad day Tiff?? I like zoo any day.


Hi Steven *waves*


----------



## tortoisetime565

I love the okc zoo.. But their tortoise enclosure is just dirt and rocks and the Gallys have no grading area. And I could easily step over the railing and into the enclosure.. They climb up on the fence too and you can get face to face. Some mean kid is going to be rude and do something someday.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm sorry about Blondie's GGP.

Blondie is your husband right?

I lost track.


----------



## bouaboua

Blondie is New Boyfriend and work his way up to be the husband, Right Tiff?

Go to the Zoo and have some fun. taking away the sadness thoughts. Best wishes to you and Blondie Tiff...


----------



## StarSapphire22

Zoo!


----------



## T33's Torts

Maybe no zoo today.  I think we're supposed to go help my grandma with her plants. She likes to move them around the yard according to the season, so they the right amount of sunlight. Its easy, but some pots weigh more than me.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all. Well done!



Ken mentioned that we both seem to have a gift for gab, and we did talk a lot, but man, we laughed a lot too. What fun it was to have someone visit me who has the same interests and such a great sense of humor. Remember CT tort mom, (I think), she was always laughing so hard she either snorted Mt Dew up her nose or was gonna pee her pants from laughing so hard. That's how I felt yesterday. I am not very social and I spend most of my time alone, but Ken knows how to tell a story and several times I did think I was gonna pee myself from laughing so hard. What a fun day it was. Not only did he bring Bob a bale of beautiful hay, but he helped me set up a nesting site for my blind ornate box turtle, he helped me trim a birds nails, he showed me a lot of pictures on his tablet and he just kept me laughing. I had made a big pot of spaghetti sauce, which never made it to the table. It's in the freezer now, with so much talking and laughing there was no time for eating. Thanks so much Ken, for everything you did. Especially the laughing part. I did so much enjoy your visit...
You are welcome here anytime...


----------



## LoutheRussian

Not enough sleep. I hope it's payday


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> Ken mentioned that we both seem to have a gift for gab, and we did talk a lot, but man, we laughed a lot too. What fun it was to have someone visit me who has the same interests and such a great sense of humor. Remember CT tort mom, (I think), she was always laughing so hard she either snorted Mt Dew up her nose or was gonna pee her pants from laughing so hard. That's how I felt yesterday. I am not very social and I spend most of my time alone, but Ken knows how to tell a story and several times I did think I was gonna pee myself from laughing so hard. What a fun day it was. Not only did he bring Bob a bale of beautiful hay, but he helped me set up a nesting site for my blind ornate box turtle, he helped me trim a birds nails, he showed me a lot of pictures on his tablet and he just kept me laughing. I had made a big pot of spaghetti sauce, which never made it to the table. It's in the freezer now, with so much talking and laughing there was no time for eating. Thanks so much Ken, for everything you did. Especially the laughing part. I did so much enjoy your visit...
> You are welcome here anytime...


Hi Ken:

I'm thinking couple cases of 24 oz of Coors will justify the good deed you did yesterday. 





You are my Hero Sir! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

LOL! ! ! ! 

This is the right size one.


----------



## bouaboua

And you don't like Coors Light right????

Light beer taste no "body" right?


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Not enough sleep.
> Luke&Lou


Thats just because you don't sleep on a regular basis!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> And you don't like Coors Light right????
> 
> Light beer taste no "body" right?
> 
> View attachment 83873




OMG! I can see that poor girl's ribs!


----------



## T33's Torts

I can't tell if that was some "no body" pun (with the pic) or if you're referring literally to the beer. 
I _only _drink light beer.  Watch, Ken's gonna hate me now.


----------



## tortadise

Yvonne G said:


> OMG! I can see that poor girl's ribs![/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah she's needs a cheeseburger. With bacon and double meat and cheese.


----------



## tortadise

Man 3 stops today at 3 banks. What a Monday.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I can't drink beer legally yet!!

Lol.

Guys Phillip is having Strawberry's today. I'm so excited for him!! 

Lol


----------



## T33's Torts

See, Isaiah, the key word here is 'legally'.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> I can't tell if that was some "no body" pun (with the pic) or if you're referring literally to the beer.
> I _only _drink light beer.  Watch, Ken's gonna hate me now.


Of cause!!!!!

Body are refereed to the taste of light beer. Most girls like light beer, like my wife.

The "real man" like Ken, may/will prefer the real thing......


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm kind of upset. I called Blondie's sister to ask if we could take his neices out to see Thr Fault in Our Stars movie. But she told me _no, _because the younger one won't be 13 for _a month_, and the movie is PG13.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> OMG! I can see that poor girl's ribs!


We need to get Maggie's spaghetti out of freezer. 

Those girls can benefit from couple bowl of good home made spaghetti.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> And you don't like Coors Light right????
> 
> Light beer taste no "body" right?
> 
> View attachment 83873



The girl on the left has crooked boobs...seems to me if I was gonna pay so much money for phony boobs, they'd better be even and at least *TRY* to look real...they're ugly


----------



## bouaboua

Let us stay focus on the Cowboy Ken.





He is the hero of the week!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> The girl on the left has crooked boobs...seems to me if I was gonna pay so much money for phony boobs, they'd better be even and at least *TRY* to look real...they're ugly


hmmm, is it politically incorrect for me to look at another girl's chest? They're just so obviously phony...it's kinda like lookin at a car wreck and can't look away, I guess...ewe


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> hmmm, is it politically incorrect for me to look at another girl's chest? They're just so obviously phony...it's kinda like lookin at a car wreck and can't look away, I guess...ewe



It is OK. Maggie..... Nothing wrong with that. She may be very much as a "wreck" anyway. I just like to add some fun in the chat and That is a sweetest thing what Ken did. My hat is off to him. 

And may you gain 100% of the health back soon.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Ken went above and beyond the call to help me yesterday. He had quite a drive too, it's not as if I just live down the street. I should have thought about getting him some beer, I'm guessing it would have been more appropriate than my spaghetti...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> Ken went above and beyond the call to help me yesterday. He had quite a drive too, it's not as if I just live down the street. I should have thought about getting him some beer, I'm guessing it would have been more appropriate than my spaghetti...



Oh and BTW...my bed was made...


----------



## tortadise

maggie3fan said:


> The girl on the left has crooked boobs...seems to me if I was gonna pay so much money for phony boobs, they'd better be even and at least *TRY* to look real...they're ugly



I have to agree Maggie. I certainly am a fan of the mamory gland area indeed. But those bad boys are different sizes.

B I also like dark beers. Spatan optimator is one of my favorites. Guinness is up there too. I like so,e lighter beers as well. Corona, dos Equis, negro modelo are all very good. Man now I want a beer.


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> Oh and BTW...my bed was made...


HAHAHAHAHAHHA! ! ! !! ! 

I did not ask the question. Let the bed be made! ! ! ! !

HOORAY!! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Have you try Blue Moon? I recently discover this beer. 

Have a bit of honey and citrus taste. 

Guinness just too syrupie for me.


----------



## tortadise

Blue moon is pretty good.


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> Ken went above and beyond the call to help me yesterday. He had quite a drive too, it's not as if I just live down the street. I should have thought about getting him some beer, I'm guessing it would have been more appropriate than my spaghetti...


Yep......and NO......

If Ken have to drive back. Coors may not a good idea. A case of 12, may only last couple miles......

Again......the 24 OZ one, may last 5 miles. Hahahaha.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Yep......and NO......
> 
> If Ken have to drive back. Coors may not a good idea. A case of 12, may only last couple miles......
> 
> Again......the 24 OZ one, may last 5 miles. Hahahaha.


I have a strict rule. If I am to drive, no more than one beer is allowed for me. Yesterday, I was feeling a little under the weather, so any beer would have just gone home with me. 
And yes, I like the “Real Thing" as it were.


----------



## bouaboua

WOW! ! ! 

You did all that under little sickness? What can I say? Cowboy always be a Cowboy!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Seems I suffer hay fever. We had light rains which took the pollen out of the air, so I went and put a bale of fresh cut hay in my SUV. My nose wouldn't stop running, but my ride sure smells great!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lunch is over, back to y'all later.


----------



## T33's Torts

So I moved pots. Lots of them. I find it just a bit odd that she has names for her plants. All of them.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Now I want pasketti...

(spaghetti)


----------



## bouaboua

Coming right up........


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHHA! ! ! !! !
> 
> I did not ask the question. Let the bed be made! ! ! ! !
> 
> HOORAY!! ! ! !



I was pretty sure you would get a laugh out of that...


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> Coming right up........
> 
> View attachment 83889


 

Whyyyyyyy?! Meanie. 

I really want a house so I can get boxies and cakes. I just want more torts guys!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm painting now. I'm ridiculously short, so I'm bribing Dylan to help me. 
Ugh. The house is going to smell like paint now!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> Coming right up........
> 
> View attachment 83889


This looks more like Stouffer's than mine...prolly tastes better than mine too....


----------



## bouaboua

Well.....It is me......

May you get your house soon with 5 acres of back yard. But take one day at a time. You will get there......I know so.


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> This looks more like Stouffer's then mine...prolly tastes better too....


Well........Show us what you made.......

I have my fork out and ready..........


----------



## bouaboua

I love fresh paint smell. My sun-room still a mess.


----------



## Elohi

Hey all! 
Still on our trip. Went to PDC and had a blast. Ended up with a migraine from caffeine withdrawal plus eating too many carbs. Just getting over that now, but not sure I'm out of the migraine woods just yet. 
Headed back to my in laws. I miss my kids and my tortoises!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Speaking of noodles, I think I'm going to make some hybrid pad Thai with the leftover peanut sauce and rice noodles. Maybe a red curry too. 

Ugh it's so warm today. 97 and only getting hotter throughout the week. I need to go out and get some Gatorade or something before I keel over. 

It's bad when you eat half a watermelon and drink water non stop all day and you're STILL thirsty. I hate drinking water that's not ice cold and our icemaker isn't hooked up.


----------



## Elohi

Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortadise

Pretty cool. Where is that?


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Elohi! ! 

How the kids like the trip?? Who is that kids in front of your husband? If she is not one of yours....Looks like lots fun but I don't like riding, unless I take 50 allergy pills. Horse ,cow, thing like that will just kill me.......


----------



## Elohi

tortadise said:


> Pretty cool. Where is that?


It's Palo Duro Canyon in the Texas panhandle. Incredibly beautiful place. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortadise

Ahh cool. Never been up in those regions before. I did canoe the rio grande years back through big bend, that's a nice place too. Stopped off at Marpha Texas and saw the blinking sky night lights.


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Hello Elohi! !
> 
> How the kids like the trip?? Who is that kids in front of your husband? If she is not one of yours....Looks like lots fun but I don't like riding, unless I take 50 allergy pills. Horse ,cow, thing like that will just kill me.......



My big kids are at their dad's. My little one is at my mother in laws house, which we are almost back to. Just a few more miles. I miss them all. Being away from my youngest is hard because she is so young and at my side all day, everyday. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

But I hope you and your husband had a good time. And looks like you two did. Good for you. 

Welcome home then.....


----------



## dmmj

Did you know race car spelled backwards is race car
If you are ever bored one night check out cartoon conspiracy theories on you tube.


----------



## T33's Torts

I is sleepy.


----------



## tortadise

dmmj said:


> Did you know race car spelled backwards is race car
> If you are ever bored one night check out cartoon conspiracy theories on you tube.


Haha


----------



## tortadise

T33's Torts said:


> I is sleepy.


Go to sleep then


----------



## bouaboua

I'm bored some time but never that bored to check that one out. 

I come to TFO when I'm bored.


----------



## bouaboua

Go paint your house or the hallway.

WAKE UP! ! ! ! ! ! !! ! I want to smell the fresh paint....


----------



## Yvonne G

T33's Torts said:


> I is sleepy.



I usually take a nap about this time of day, however, I have a yard inspection at 3:30 and I'm afraid if I go to sleep I may not wake up in time.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I wanna lay down and play Skyrim all night...but apparently I'm having dinner with my in-laws instead. Thanks Taylor... 

On the plus side, the restaurant is a pasta place.


----------



## T33's Torts

If I take a nap now, I won't be alseep tonight until 3! Then I'll sleep in until noon, and then not go to sleep until 3!


----------



## Elohi

Back at my MIL's. Our getaway was cut short by the stupid migraine. My mom is begging us to come back before we go home so that she and my step dad can see my youngest. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Anyone else notice some things taste best in the cheapo generic store version? 

Case in point: fig newtons. Original fig newtons are too sweet and heavy on fruit to me. Plus $2-3 for about two dozen cookies. Bought Walmart knock off and pretty good, still $2ish for two dozen. Go to Aldi's, and they have a 24 pack for 89 cents. Tastes better than the original. 

Bet it's all the extra high fructose corn syrup, lol. Yum.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Also noticed this with pre-made gnocchi noodles. The World market $4-6 version seems less smooth in texture than target's but the $2 Aldi one I prefer. 

Just too picky


----------



## StarSapphire22

Can plant smarties please check out my seed mix thread?


----------



## T33's Torts

Eeeeeeewwwwwwwww! Paint tastes HORRIBLE!  
Nasty! I would've been done by now, by myself. Plus i would't be covered in white, OR know what paint tastes like. 
But, i also would'nt be smiling. So yeah. Totally worth the extra laundry.


----------



## bouaboua

No can do....

I'm smarties pants (Yvonne calls me and I'm honored), not Plant smarties. Sorry!!

Hi @Yvonne G ...You are the plant smarties.......Hahahahaha....


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm not a plant smartie either.  I barely keep them alive


----------



## T33's Torts

On the same track as Steven, I'm a smart*ss, but my most specific plant classification is color. "Light green" "Dark green" "others"


----------



## bouaboua

I will never call a lady that. 

And I don't think you fall in that category Tiff.


----------



## Elohi

Look what I found in a palo Duro canyon gift shop!






Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> I will never call a lady that.
> 
> And I don't think you fall in that category Tiff.


Oh, but I totally do.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

in Europe Smarties are an M&M knock off, only better, and I just don't think you can plant them...


----------



## T33's Torts

In the US, Smarties are sour candies that they sell in rolls. I loooove them, but after too many, you can't taste anything.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Look what I found in a palo Duro canyon gift shop!
> View attachment 83911
> 
> View attachment 83912
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Lovely...Good find.


----------



## bouaboua

What you calls yourself that I can not control and will not even try. 

Knock yourself out....


----------



## T33's Torts

Steven, how many tortoises dows your wife look after when you travel? I give her a lot of credit. 
I can't imagine anyone being able to manage the ones here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> in Europe Smarties are an M&M knock off, only better, and I just don't think you can plant them...


I used to love Oompa Loompas but they're not made anymore.


----------



## bouaboua

Candies.....Why they name smarties to a candy? So kids or people may think they will become smarter?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Welcome home Monica.


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> In the US, Smarties are sour candies that they sell in rolls. I loooove them, but after too many, you can't taste anything.


And in the UK, smarties are essentially larger M&Ms.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Steven, how many tortoises dows your wife look after when you travel? I give her a lot of credit.
> I can't imagine anyone being able to manage the ones here.


1.0.0 Sulcata.
1.2.0 Hermanns
0.2.5 Radiated Tortoise.
1.0.0 Marginated Tortoise.
1.0.4 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 RES

She is very happy of taking care of them. As matter of facts. She is outside in my front yard with all the tortoises, soak them, feed them, clean-up after them and have ball of fun. 

You like to see some photos?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Said screw dinner. My date with my couch is more important. I may even be especially lazy and move my living room tv/PS3 to the end of my bed.

I think Tay is gonna bring me back some noodles though.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> You like to see some photos?


Very much so, please.  
That's a lot of shelled friends. Its just she enjoys them so much. Do you think they help and occupy her while you're gone, so she doesn't miss you so much?


----------



## bouaboua

Here are some of them.....


----------



## T33's Torts

I love the patterns on the Radiated! Very nice.


----------



## bouaboua

Yes. This is her full time job. She love it. 

She will go say "hi" to each indoor enclosure before she kiss me in the morning. She will say Good night to each enclosure to make sure all the water dishes are clean and full, to ensure no poo or pee, to make sure all the heat lamp works, to make sure the humidity are within range. By the time she done that, I already fall asleep. 

Can you feel the LOVE in my house??


----------



## bouaboua

I love it! ! ! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

Aww! Your babies are itty bitty! So cute! Very nice looking I might add too


----------



## bouaboua

Go for it AZtotrsMom. The little radiated baby are lots fun not mention about cute.


----------



## StarSapphire22

So, I was super lazy.


----------



## T33's Torts

Today, I was doing my monthly weigh-ins and measuring. I had the medium sulcatas in a clear bin. Blondie was on stomach (on the grass..ick) and goes "Tiff! He's waving at me! We must be friends now! Can he come out? I think he wants to play!"


----------



## Jacqui

I can't believe that earlier chat was debating the uniformity of a woman's breasts....


----------



## T33's Torts

Well... that's what happens when you leave us...


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Look what I found in a palo Duro canyon gift shop!
> View attachment 83911
> 
> View attachment 83912
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



What a sweet find!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I can't believe that earlier chat was debating the uniformity of a woman's breasts....


I never say a thing, just provided the material. Hahahahahaha.......


----------



## Jacqui

Steven, I think both you and Tif get the blame for the mind boggling subjects chat goes.


----------



## bouaboua

Guilty as charged......Sorry. Will not happen again.


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> I can't believe that earlier chat was debating the uniformity of a woman's breasts....


Ummm hmmm.


----------



## bouaboua

tortadise said:


> Ummm hmmm.


Hahahahaha! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Telid

Jacqui said:


> I can't believe that earlier chat was debating the uniformity of a woman's breasts....


My curiosity is piqued. Perhaps some visual examples? For science, of course...


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Guilty as charged......Sorry. Will not happen again.



Boy did your nose just get long.


----------



## Jacqui

Telid said:


> My curiosity is piqued. Perhaps some visual examples? For science, of course...



Go back a few pages.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I never say a thing, just provided the material. Hahahahahaha.......



So where are the male models showing their ummm packages for us to evaluate?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> So where are the male models showing their ummm packages for us to evaluate?


OK......

To cut down my nose........

How about this????






Or........................



This??


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I can't believe that earlier chat was debating the uniformity of a woman's breasts....



I like to think of it as 'admiring the paint job'


----------



## Jacqui

Nope Steven those don't work at all. Need to be more like the females' in what all it shows of the body.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I like to think of it as 'admiring the paint job'



Bet you wouldn't be admiring the same "paint job", if it was on Steven's burger eating guy.


----------



## Jacqui

I never thought it was fair that men could go around topless almost every where, but women can not.


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> So where are the male models showing their ummm packages for us to evaluate?


Can this like...happen..? Please?


----------



## Telid

Jacqui said:


> Nope Steven those don't work at all. Need to be more like the females' in what all it shows of the body.


Lady is asking for a banana hammock, gentlemen!



Jacqui said:


> I never thought it was fair that men could go around topless almost every where, but women can not.


Frankly, neither do I. It is entirely a societal construct.


----------



## jaizei

I'll refrain from posting pictures because I'll end up getting myself in trouble somehow.


----------



## bouaboua

Okay....You got me here. 

Male body painting.........????? Someone may not have any appetite for dinner if I post it.


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> Lady is asking for a banana hammock, gentlemen!



LMAO!!! 

Tortoise Forum: Ask Questions, Share Answers, Talk Tort! A family friendly forum, minus the Pretend Chat.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> So, I was super lazy.


Whatcha playin'?? I miss having games.....


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So you want to be this kind of judge?


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> Tortoise Forum: Ask Questions, Share Answers, Talk Tort! A family friendly forum, minus the Pretend Chat.


"Hey Baby. Want to see my tortoise?"


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> Tortoise Forum: Ask Questions, Share Answers, Talk Tort! A family friendly forum, minus the Pretend Chat.


No.......

Plus Pretend Chat...


----------



## T33's Torts

RosieRedfoot said:


> So you want to be this kind of judge?



Well..... yeah.


----------



## AZtortMom

OMG!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Telid said:


> "Hey Baby. Want to see my tortoise?"


Awesome pick up line


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> Whatcha playin'?? I miss having games.....


 
Skyrim! They delayed Elder Scrolls Online for console, so I am trying to get my Tamriel fix by making a new Skyrim game.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Awesome pick up line


Well!!!!

I'm in a wall of troubles already....I better say nothing! ! !


----------



## LoutheRussian

StarSapphire22 said:


> Skyrim! They delayed Elder Scrolls Online for console, so I am trying to get my Tamriel fix by making a new Skyrim game.


I plate skyrim a bit and wasn't that impressed. It seemed like it wasn't polished before release. Felt glitchy and the graphics were to patched together. Felt like I was playing on a 64 bit console. That's just me though maybe I didn't play long enough


Luke&Lou


----------



## dmmj

In Russia, smarties eat you/
It's true!


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> I never thought it was fair that men could go around topless almost every where, but women can not.


I agree. Woman should be allowed to go topless wherever ;-)


----------



## bouaboua

No kidding??

No comment! ! ! ! !


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> So where are the male models showing their ummm packages for us to evaluate?


Only by special invitation.
But I am all in favor of uni formally shaped breasts.


----------



## bouaboua

Are you talking about this??


----------



## tortadise

Man......that looks good. Almost exactly what I grilled last night. Chicken breast and grilled potatoes.


----------



## bouaboua

You try to change the subject? 

I will have fried chicken for dinner. 

By my wife's Mercy. Once a year, I will allow to eat fried chicken. It is not even my B-day.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I ended up throwing leftovers in a pot along with veggies on hand and some chicken. I made a curry lol. 




Annnd I finally got to clean off my counters and use my fruity clean scented granite sealer/polish.

Clean dishes too! Whose kitchen is this? 





Yesterday we installed the light over the sink and I got an under sink liner (hence the evenly spaced heavy stuff under the sink). I really can't wait for cabinet doors since it's coming together and can use it now buuut still isn't finished! 

Going for these pulls over typical round knobs:


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Okay....You got me here.
> 
> Male body painting.........????? Someone may not have any appetite for dinner if I post it.



Why do you believe that? I mean did you think perhaps some might not have had an appetite for dinner when you posted the one of the females?


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> Well..... yeah.



In reality, no. I'll leave that judging to Tif.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Well!!!!
> 
> I'm in a wall of troubles already....I better say nothing! ! !



I always thought you were pretty smart.


----------



## T33's Torts

How sweet of you Jacqui.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Are you talking about this??
> 
> View attachment 83947
> View attachment 83948



Dang now I am hungry and Kelly I am sure will not come and grill me any.


----------



## Jacqui

Wow Kim, your kitchen is really coming together!


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> How sweet of you Jacqui.



I am actually pretty sweet at times.


----------



## Jacqui

I have a backache, which I hope will be gone by tomorrow morning when I wake up. I think perhaps bathing four dogs and one cat was maybe one cat too many. I think the cat would agree with that.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

If only we'd stop slacking and get the doors painted! 

I really dislike the wood color of the window frame buuut it'll stay for now and I guess sort of matches the floor. I've thought of switching out the towels and such in the room to a yellow since I like yellow and gray, plus would bring out the warmer tones in the granite. The granite has lots of gray flecks but I doubt they're all that visible from the pictures.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Dang now I am hungry and Kelly I am sure will not come and grill me any.


How you like this? My wife just bought this home....


----------



## T33's Torts

Yum! Is the garlic pickled? I'd totally take a Modelo right now.  

I don't know what Blondie is cooking. I heard him drop a pan earlier, but that's all. 
I'm hungry.


----------



## Jacqui

Hmmm pickled garlic, never even heard of it, let alone tried it. If it's KFC chicken then yummy yum yum.


----------



## T33's Torts

My bunny just peed on my leg. 
_How rude...._


----------



## bouaboua

Yep! ! ! ! ! 

Pickled garlic.


----------



## Jacqui

I just had a nice visit with a sheriff's deputy that I have never met before. He didn't see me on my computer and thought perhaps I was broke down. I let him know that since my internet will not pickup at my home, I have to come out here to the cemetery road to use it. I also let him know it was a couple of sheriff's deputies that told me to come out here.


----------



## bouaboua

Here you go...


----------



## Jacqui

Since it is now night here, I am not sure why he would not have saw the light from my screen.


----------



## AZtortMom

He likes you


----------



## Jacqui

lol psycho huh?


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> Hmmm pickled garlic, never even heard of it, let alone tried it. If it's KFC chicken then yummy yum yum.


KFC is vat grown chicken though. Home baddered and pan fried with some homemade Gouda garlic mashed tators. Mmmm mmmm. Yep that's my style.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> He likes you



Yeah young thing that he is...lol.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> KFC is vat grown chicken though. Home baddered and pan fried with some homemade Gouda garlic mashed tators. Mmmm mmmm. Yep that's my style.



I don't care how they grow them, those chickens be mighty tasty. I don't fry chicken myself and nobody else is here to do it. Never had gouda alone or in mashed taters.


----------



## Jacqui

I love sitting and listening to the night sounds. The frogs and the bugs. No coyotes tonight or even a train coming through.


----------



## tortadise

It's the best cheese ever only


----------



## Jacqui

Steven are the trains yours?


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> It's the best cheese ever only



I love really sharp cheddar.


----------



## tortadise

Oh man sharp cheddar is spectacular. Yah know any cheese really is. I love cheese.


----------



## Kerryann

Hi I'm home finally


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> How you like this? My wife just bought this home....
> 
> View attachment 83957


I thought the chickens had mouths and were fighting when the pic was small.


----------



## T33's Torts

Welcome back Kerry.


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> Welcome back Kerry.


Thanks, nothing is like being in my own bed.
Tomorrow I'm off but I have meetings until 10 am.


----------



## T33's Torts

No one likes meetings.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I hope I hear back on a positive job offer by the end of the week... 

I saw a parody of frozen's "let it go" but it was "f--- it all". Not kid friendly but definitely how everyone's feeling at the current job. Pretty funny too.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Steven are the trains yours?


Yes.....G scale. 

I have double tracks running in my living room.


----------



## bouaboua

I have some HO's too. No more layout then......It was before I found out having tortoise and building enclosure for them are more fun.


----------



## T33's Torts

I never hit me that Theo James plays Four in Divergent. He's hot. Just sayin'.


----------



## bouaboua

Here are some of them.........and the double track in the living room.


















Sorry for all the dust.......


----------



## AZtortMom

Wow! Those are great!!


----------



## T33's Torts

How cool!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Steven, do you remember Branchline Train Co.?


----------



## bouaboua

Not really Sir. Not recall of that company. Maybe before my time??

I may Google it...


----------



## bouaboua

By looking at those picture....I just realize how messy are my house.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The blueprint series of Pullman Heavy weight car kits? Well lo and behold, I'm the engineer responsible for those. I programmed and laid out the tool path for the molds that are used in the production of these fine kits. I hope the rivet counter in you appreciates the time and detail that was put into making those kits.


----------



## bouaboua

Again.......

My hat is off to you Sir.


----------



## bouaboua

Are you talking about Atlas Company's HO Branchline product?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I made molds for Athern industries, Intermountain and Cannon and Co. as well. Oh and ExactRail.


----------



## bouaboua

WOW! ! ! ! 

What did you know. Now you really are my HERO.

I have so many of those from Athern.


----------



## T33's Torts

I cut myself right below where I have a bunch of scars. 
Ouch. Three band-aids later!


----------



## bouaboua

Are you have a layout at home? Or that is just work? Or all for the torts now??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes. I believe Branchline trains was sold. The Blue Print series is what I cut my teeth on for programming model train molds. I did all the Pullman Heavyweights as well as the wooden reefer box car. I had realized atlas trains picked them up.


----------



## bouaboua

Why? Where is Blondie?? Looks like he handle the knife better....


----------



## bouaboua

Are you still in this industry?? Ken??


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Why? Where is Blondie?? Looks like he handle the knife better....


Upstairs. I was walking in the dark and missed interpreted the distance between the counter top and the shelving. Its a skill, it really is!


----------



## bouaboua

I need to hit the sack now. The Modolo I took over the dinner are start to work. 

Good Night All. 

It is a honor to know Ken also a fellow model railroader but on the other side of the hobby. Good Night!!


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Upstairs. I was walking in the dark and missed interpreted the distance between the counter top and the shelving. Its a skill, it really is!


Not the skill I like to have or you need to get another skill................Like COOKING DINNER!! ! ! 

Good Night Tiff!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Good night!
and by the way, its an awesome skill, and you're just jealous!  Haha.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Are you still in this industry?? Ken??


No longer in the industry. As with many things, company owners learned they could have things done for less money overseas. So it goes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Somewhere earlier, y'all were talkin bout male body painting. Well here's my dinner/midnight snack/breakfast killer for the ladies…


----------



## T33's Torts

There still isn't a "typical tiff scrunched-up nose" face emojie. Ugh. 
Thanks Ken!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Ken, no one wants to see your high school photos.  jk.. 

Funny picture.. At OU games over seen people do this with the OU on their chests. Rather weird.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm going to go watch movies with Dylan. Good night peeps.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Who is Dylan? What happened to Blondie!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Same human being.


----------



## Ashes

Tornado warning here - first time I've had to put my kids in the basement. At 4am. :/ Work will be fun later.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ashes said:


> Tornado warning here - first time I've had to put my kids in the basement. At 4am. :/ Work will be fun later.


Hey I miss you!!!


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Hey I miss you!!!
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Hey I miss you too! Lol. Maybe this tornado will blow me west! Haha.


----------



## jaizei

Ashes said:


> Tornado warning here - first time I've had to put my kids in the basement. At 4am. :/ Work will be fun later.



At least you have a basement.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gooood morning, tortoise forum!!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ashes said:


> Hey I miss you too! Lol. Maybe this tornado will blow me west! Haha.


Yes please!


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Gooood morning, tortoise forum!!


Good morning Kenneth. How are you this fine morning


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tired…


----------



## LoutheRussian

As am I. I am however considering walking down a block and getting a fresh pastry from the bakery. You're welcome to come join me for a cup of coffee and shoot the ****


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No can do, Luke. I've got to literally bring home the Bacon. Wow! Only Tuesday and I'm thinking of Bacon.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ah yes the financial obligations of being the head of the household. If you do ever wander off and find yourself in the Seaside or Astoria area give me a shout. I live pretty close by.
I just gave my buddy half my maple bacon chocolate bar.




Here's my breakfast




Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

It's not yet 6, and I'm already awake. So much light comes through the window, it feels like 7 or 8.


----------



## T33's Torts

You guys aren't human. That's my conclusion.
This is crazy! 
And my shoulder hurts. I can tell, because I almost dropped my phone on my face.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning! *​


----------



## T33's Torts

Double post. Oops.


----------



## Jacqui

*How was that bacon candy? Breakfast looks pretty good there. *


----------



## LoutheRussian

T33's Torts said:


> You guys aren't human. That's my conclusion.
> This is crazy!
> And my shoulder hurts. I can tell, because I almost dropped my phone on my face.


Why aren't we human?


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> *How was that bacon candy? Breakfast looks pretty good there. *


Bacon candy was pretty good but nothing beats fresh still warm pastries and a cup of coffee


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I thought the chickens had mouths and were fighting when the pic was small.



I am thinking Kerry needs a vacation.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Bacon candy was pretty good but nothing beats fresh still warm pastries and a cup of coffee
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



You were going good until you mentioned the coffee.


----------



## Jacqui

Steven loved the pictures of your trains! Very neat.


----------



## Jacqui

It's going to be another hot and humid day here. You know your in trouble, when just taking two sets of dogs for short walks (a few blocks) makes you end up all sweaty.


----------



## T33's Torts

No one should voluntarily be up this early.


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> No one should voluntarily be up this early.



I like being up and getting my work done early when it's not so hot.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *Good morning! *​




Hey, Jacqui...I saw a picture on the news of two tornados touching down in Nebraska. Was that anywhere near your cornfield? I hope all is safe.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Speaking of body painting, here's a cool one a friend posted on fb:




Don't know the original artist to give credit to, but the model is sitting on the stump.


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning!


----------



## bouaboua

Yep.....this is male alright. How come I didn't think of this one when Jacqui asked??


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning Tiff!


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Good morning!!!!


Guten morgen


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

So I slept for another hour and half. I'm still tired, but I'm not dizzy tired.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Can I post video from the phone app or do I have to switch to web version because I can't figure out how to post pictures from the web version


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

If you're on your phone's web verion like I am, you can't. You'll have to go onto www.tinypic.com and upload it there, then copy and paste the 'forum' link. But you can use this link from the mobile too.


----------



## T33's Torts

Videos won't work for either. Then you have to upload to YouTube.


----------



## LoutheRussian

What if I go to the regular web browser on my phone and not use the app? How do I upload video there


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

YouTube link or a tinypic link. There isn't a way to upload videos directly to the forum. And from the mobile web version (like how I use the web version on my phone) you can't upload pictures. It's a glitch. It gives you the option, but it never loads. So try tinypic. Link above.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Well then forget it. No video of Lou then I don't know how to YouTube 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

YouTube is easy. Do you have an account? All you have to do is go to "upload". Tap on the video, and that's about it. 
To make an account is super easy as well. All you need is a username, password, and your email.


----------



## juli11

He's guys who won last evening??


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> Guilty as charged......Sorry. Will not happen again.



Steven really did try to get the subject back to Ken's mission of mercy to my house. but that's girls boobs were so, ummm, unusual, I couldn't be deterred. So I apologize to the group for adding a bit of immature conversation to all the good nights and good mornings that happen here. I am guilty as charged and it was me, not Steven, who is much too gentlemanly and mature to notice that her chest was just so weird. I, on the other hand, was bored stiff and did want to point out to everyone that a person can be almost 70 yrs old and still immature as heck...I apologize to the group for interrupting the morning salutations and food discussions...


----------



## bouaboua

So you made the bed this morning?? AGAIN! ! ! !

It was fun. Jacqui don't even believe I'm really apologizing what I posted. She say she can see my nose getting long. Hahaha.....

How was the arm this morning?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Seriously, I am in a world of hurt this morning, and...and...did not even THINK of making the bed. I'm gonna feed and go hold down the couch for a while and watch "Dirty Jobs" and hope he takes off his shirt...


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, i was going to ask, what's up with all the Dirty Jobs they've been playing?
It feels wrong to laugh at his pain and suffering, but how could i not?


----------



## bouaboua

Sounds like a good idea. 

Take a easy and any pain medicine are prescribed to you? I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## T33's Torts

maggie3fan said:


> couch


Butt shelf..


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning all.. It is 11:10 he here.... I slept in.

This leaves me three hour before work. Ugh. That's three hours to soak my hatchlings and take them outside for sunlight.


----------



## StarSapphire22

So I just learned that Taylor thinks ovaries are located in my hips. LOL.

I have a condition that causes cysts to build up on my organs (mostly ovarian cysts, but they've been known to pop up in other places). Sometimes they burst and it hurts like #$!*&[email protected] a cyst burst and I doubled over in pain. Taylor comes over to "kiss my booboo" and kisses my hip. So I start laughing and I ask him where he thinks ovaries are and he points at my hip again. Like, the side of my body. Not even on the front. HAHAHA....boys...

I have another date with ibuprofen and my PS3.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, Jacqui...I saw a picture on the news of two tornados touching down in Nebraska. Was that anywhere near your cornfield? I hope all is safe.



Those two were about 200 miles or less away. My mother's side of the family came from Wisner, which was a few miles from there, so I know the area well. It hit a bit close to home, mentally and emotionally is all. Such a tiny village and such a major hit on damage and folks hurt (not to mention the little girl's death).  Has been a bad year for tornados in this area. Another town we know well and is about half an hour away was hit with major damage a few weeks earlier, plus other smaller damages near.


----------



## T33's Torts

(Jacqui I apologize in advance) 

Jessica, there's a couple different ways that could've gone.


----------



## tortoisetime565

We had a really big and bad tornado last year here in Oklahoma. It followed almost the same path as a tornado in 1999.


----------



## Jacqui

The hips huh. Well atleast it's sorta the general area (unlike your foot or head for instance).


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> (Jacqui I apologize in advance)
> 
> Jessica, there's a couple different ways that could've gone.


 
Scandalous! 

I figured I should probably give some back story on this one!


----------



## T33's Torts

We don't have tornadoes in CA. Usually. There was a light warning nearish me, but it blew over fast.

Get it?_ Blew over?? _


----------



## StarSapphire22

I like pun humor.


----------



## Yvonne G

It has long been a wonderment to me that we DON'T have tornados here in California. We have plenty of dust devils. Wouldn't one think that that would mean bigger ones could grow too?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Maybe the weather gods decided earthquakes, droughts, and wildfires were enough for CA to handle without adding tornadoes to the mix.


----------



## T33's Torts

I dozed off a few minutes ago, and Dylan thought I'd be funny to bite me. He's lucky my first response wasn't to hit him.. or bite back.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've really got a bad case of the lazys today.

Anyone having trouble with slow loading on the chat with the new format? We're now into the 677th page and it seems to load right up for me.

The weather here is in the 80's. Just absolutely beautiful work-outside-type weather, and here I sit. I just can't seem to get it in gear.

A lady's aged aunty is going to be moving into assisted living and they are coming over at 11 to take the tour to see if this would be a good place for her to put her tortoises when she moves. Then at 1p someone is bringing me a RES.

...and here I sit...


----------



## T33's Torts

and I'm hunnnggrrrry!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yvonne G said:


> I've really got a bad case of the lazys today.
> 
> Anyone having trouble with slow loading on the chat with the new format? We're now into the 677th page and it seems to load right up for me.
> 
> The weather here is in the 80's. Just absolutely beautiful work-outside-type weather, and here I sit. I just can't seem to get it in gear.
> 
> A lady's aged aunty is going to be moving into assisted living and they are coming over at 11 to take the tour to see if this would be a good place for her to put her tortoises when she moves. Then at 1p someone is bringing me a RES.
> 
> ...and here I sit...




Yvonne you worked your whole life!! When you are slightly older than I am, like you are, you deserve to sit and relax.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm 18, your not that much older.


----------



## StarSapphire22

cheerios. Omnomnom.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm eating chez it's for breakfast. With nutella


----------



## Yvonne G

I did put in 30 years with Ma Bell. Never looked more forward to anything in my life as I did when I was getting on towards retirement. Been retired now for many years, and so glad my work-a-days are over with.

Now my life consists of taking care of turtles, tortoises, cats, dog and bird, eating and reading!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yvonne G said:


> I did put in 30 years with Ma Bell. Never looked more forward to anything in my life as I did when I was getting on towards retirement. Been retired now for many years, and so glad my work-a-days are over with.
> 
> Now my life consists of taking care of turtles, tortoises, cats, dog and bird, eating and reading!



That sounds so nice... I'm working 45-48 hours a week at a kids clothing store... Its grand. I barely have time to read. I wake up do tortoise things and head to work for the day.


----------



## T33's Torts

For work, I pretty much talk to people. And wear a green apron.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good Morning! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Should it be the time for you to go home now??


----------



## bouaboua

Or you already home??


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm still home  I had a flare up with my Crohns yesterday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Maybe the weather gods decided earthquakes, droughts, and wildfires were enough for CA to handle without adding tornadoes to the mix.


You forgot to mention Disneyland in that list…


----------



## tortoisetime565

Tiff do you work at starbucks


----------



## T33's Torts

No but Amy does. Hey, has anyone heard from her? Our barista is missing.


----------



## AZtortMom

I hope all is well...


----------



## Ashes

Wow lots of posts since I was on and unable to read em all now so... Good afternoon all!! I lived through the tornadoes.


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Yes please!
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Lol! It didn't. Still stuck in Iowa.... :/ lol.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guys... I'm so sleepy... Does someone want to go work for me.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Guys... I'm so sleepy... Does someone want to go work for me.


Sorry.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Don't mock me tiffffff


----------



## T33's Torts

But.... its so much fun!  Plus, I'm busy doing nothing in PJ's.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I'm still home  I had a flare up with my Crohns yesterday.



Dang what a rotten disease for such a nice person.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I just finished soaking Littlefoot. He got a good toothbrush scrubbing and we managed to get most of his coir stains out of his shell. Now he's hanging out and soaking up some coconut oil. Trying to get his new growth back on track. :/


----------



## Jacqui

Sad times are here. I just realized I have no books left to read and it's a hot day (so more excuse to be reading).


----------



## StarSapphire22

I finished my book and was thoroughly unsatisfied with the ending. There's cliffhangers, and then there's just ending the book right in the middle of the big climactic battle.


----------



## LoutheRussian

AZtortMom said:


> I'm still home  I had a flare up with my Crohns yesterday.


My high school girlfriend has Crohns. She was misdiagnosed when she was little and has to wear a colostomy bag. She was really self conscious of it which was silly time because she was beautiful with or without it. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ashes said:


> Lol! It didn't. Still stuck in Iowa.... :/ lol.


Damn


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I've been reading a lot. 

I've decided to be super unproductive today. I'm curled up on the couch. The little puppy isn't so little anymore. He's sitting on my hip and its quite uncomfortable.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Road trip!!!! I going to take little miss to Portland for funsies today. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Dang what a rotten disease for such a nice person.


It's a pain sometimes


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hi ho hi ho off to slave labor I go. Jk... I work in an a it conditioned building hanging clothes all day.


----------



## T33's Torts

Have fun! 
I have to go make a wall around my back door, so the big guy can't sit infront of the screen. He sits and waits for food. Because my genius boyfriend continuously rewards bad behavior.


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> Sad times are here. I just realized I have no books left to read and it's a hot day (so more excuse to be reading).


You sure do love to read. I can't do it unless it's a biology or published paper about animals or tortoises. :-;


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> It's a pain sometimes



In many different ways.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> You sure do love to read. I can't do it unless it's a biology or published paper about animals or tortoises. :-;



Yes I do!  I read a book in a day or two. I need to hit Cameron up on his offer.


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> Have fun!
> I have to go make a wall around my back door, so the big guy can't sit infront of the screen. He sits and waits for food. Because my genius boyfriend continuously rewards bad behavior.



Sounds like your not the only one who has the boyfriend trained.


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> Hi ho hi ho off to slave labor I go. Jk... I work in an a it conditioned building hanging clothes all day.



Doesn't sound too bad. Do you get to interact with people much?


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Road trip!!!! I going to take little miss to Portland for funsies today.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



I hope the two of you have a major blast.


----------



## T33's Torts

If you use apple juice to water an apple tree, is it forced cannibalism?


----------



## bouaboua

tortoisetime565 said:


> Guys... I'm so sleepy... Does someone want to go work for me.


what can we do for you??


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Steven! Any plans for today?


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Damn
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Sorry!!!


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Road trip!!!! I going to take little miss to Portland for funsies today.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Have a great time!


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Hi Steven! Any plans for today?


Not really. Had a few phone call in the business aspect and need to go to Costco after my wife soak and feed all the shelled little guy. 

Nothing serious today.


----------



## Jacqui

Any update on when you might get your sunporch back into the making?


----------



## Jacqui

Okay I am totally stuffed. I had Mexican for lunch.


----------



## Jacqui

I am so glad I don't live in this neighborhood. There is a meat packing place that makes bacon bits and other assorted things (like hot dogs). The smell from them smoking that bacon is just so wonderful. Makes me want to be Ken and eat more bacon.


----------



## bouaboua

The door may come on Thursday or Friday or even Saturday. This is how wonderful of the work of Home Depot. 

I'm heading back to Asia this coming Sunday so I have to leave all the instruction to my wife and one of the worker. I have this iffy feeling thing may not go 100% the way I like to go while I'm not home but not much I can do. So I don't expect 100%, So i will not be mad when I come back in mud-July.

Thank you for asking.


----------



## bouaboua

I live and work by a large beer company for good about 10 years.

Man......Don't smell anything like beer at all. I'm not sure I like to smell bacon everyday too. 

Ken maybe different......


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> The door may come on Thursday or Friday or even Saturday. This is how wonderful of the work of Home Depot.
> 
> I'm heading back to Asia this coming Sunday so I have to leave all the instruction to my wife and one of the worker. I have this iffy feeling thing may not go 100% the way I like to go while I'm not home but not much I can do. So I don't expect 100%, So i will not be mad when I come back in mud-July.
> 
> Thank you for asking.



Leaving again, already?


----------



## bouaboua

Yep.....Coming Sunday. 

I pack a 25 lb Mazuri with me this time. To share with some Torts friend I have over there. In China, even Mazuri can be and can have fake one.

How you like that? I'm so ashamed as Chinese sometime.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

T33's Torts said:


> Hey, i was going to ask, what's up with all the Dirty Jobs they've been playing?
> It feels wrong to laugh at his pain and suffering, but how could i not?



You're supposed to laugh. Mike Rowe makes a lot of money humiliating himself to make us laugh. I personally laugh a lot at him, while praying that he takes off his shirt. My religious friend says that God doesn't answer prayers like that.
I think that when a show is not doing too good they do a marathon to make us see how good the show actually is. Or they just don't have good programing and some shows do better then others. I guess it is obvious I don't have a clue why they are showing so many Dirty Jobs, but I'm sure not going to complain about it...


----------



## bouaboua

Mike Rowe also have good voice so he also makes lots money as a narrators.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

That's where I went wrong with the spaghetti for Ken...I overheard him talking to his wife about having bacon and eggs for dinner. Guess I should have offered him bacon and beer...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> Mike Rowe also have good voice so he also makes lots money as a narrators.



yes, it's called 'voice overs". Him and Sam Elliott too. Such sexy voices.
Have a great trip to China, bet the Mazuri has trouble going thru customs. Might be easier to get drugs thru...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> Sounds like a good idea.
> 
> Take a easy and any pain medicine are prescribed to you? I hope you feel better soon.



No pain meds, I can't take them. So I just put peas on the bad shoulder...


----------



## bouaboua

I will try Mazuri any day of the week instead of drugs.......Street or Doctor prescription. 

Mazuri just like dog food. Custom may not interested.


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> No pain meds, I can't take them. So I just put peas on the bad shoulder...


Sounds awful.......Maggie. 

May you get well soon and really soon. 

How is Bob? Still behaving??


----------



## bouaboua

My wife with some of little one on my front porch.....


----------



## StarSapphire22

Some one is a little grumpy about being outside.


----------



## ashleyr21

I love just scrolling through this thread!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm 120% exhausted. Yet another day of so far getting nothing productive done.


----------



## T33's Torts

ashleyr21 said:


> I love just scrolling through this thread!


Welcome to the forum! And more specifically, the Pretend Chat.
I'm tiff, and I hope you decide to join into our more lively chat!


----------



## T33's Torts

I hit my head on the book shelf next to the couch... several times. Ugh.


----------



## Ashes

I have a spider bite on my leg.... And it's getting larger and more red.....


----------



## tortadise

Ashes said:


> I have a spider bite on my leg.... And it's getting larger and more red.....


Well if it was a brown recluse or widow you'd know, those hurt very very bad. Would also turn black in a few days.


----------



## Ashes

Nah not black at least.... But man oh man does it itch something fierce....


----------



## StarSapphire22

GUYS! I found a baby bird. Please check out my thread. HELP!


----------



## bouaboua

Good luck with the baby bird. I really don't know what do do with the baby bird. So best wishes.


----------



## bouaboua

We grow lost of zucchini in our back yard. Can we feed couple slice to full grow Herrmann and 2 years old Sulcata?


----------



## T33's Torts

According to The Tortoise Table, (its listed as Courgette) you can feed it in moderation.


----------



## bouaboua

Like once a week? consider as moderation??


----------



## Kerryann

I am almost hunched over from all of my work today. I moved so much mulch, stone, and I forget what else I did but I feel like I am forgetting something. Tomorrow it's sanding the rest of the deck, washing the house and then starting to clean and touch up the house.


----------



## bouaboua

Can you come to do my house next week? Looks you know what you are doing.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Got birdie to eat a small meal worm. Gonna make him a house and get him in some heat.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> Can you come to do my house next week? Looks you know what you are doing.


I don't really know that I know what I am doing but I am making it work Tim Gunn style up in here.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Like once a week? consider as moderation??


A few slices.. say.. every month or so.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> A few slices.. say.. every month or so.


Thank you! ! !


----------



## T33's Torts

You're very welcome.  
I made an awesome Lincoln log house. 
I literally had to teach Blondie how to use wooden logs. Sheesh.


----------



## T33's Torts

What's everyone having for dinner tonight? 
I'm (yes- ME, Steven  ) making spaghetti.


----------



## bouaboua

With LOVE. Right??


----------



## Telid

bouaboua said:


> With LOVE. Right??


Nope. A spoonful of hatred, and a pinch of rat poison.


----------



## Telid

tortadise said:


> Well if it was a brown recluse or widow you'd know, those hurt very very bad. Would also turn black in a few days.


If it turns black and you're not already at the hospital, you're going to have a bad rest of your life.


----------



## Kerryann

Telid said:


> Nope. A spoonful of hatred, and a pinch of rat poison.


You just almost made me squirt cherry juice out of my nose.


----------



## Telid

Kerryann said:


> You just almost made me squirt cherry juice out of my nose.


I have that effect on a lot of ladies.


----------



## bouaboua

Telid said:


> Nope. A spoonful of hatred, and a pinch of rat poison.


Of cause......If This is how Tiff express her love......

Hahahahaha.......


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Of cause......If This is how Tiff express her love......
> 
> Hahahahaha.......


Yep!


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> I have that effect on a lot of ladies.


Quite the lady killer, huh? In the most literal way possible. "Death by cherry juice" 

Also, Kerryann, I so hope that juice is mixed with vodka.


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> Quite the lady killer, huh? In the most literal way possible. "Death by cherry juice"
> 
> Also, Kerryann, I so hope that juice is mixed with vodka.


Sadly it wasn't but in better news happily it wasn't because that would have burned like H E double hockey sticks....


----------



## T33's Torts

But that's no fun!


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> Quite the lady killer, huh? In the most literal way possible. "Death by cherry juice"
> 
> Also, Kerryann, I so hope that juice is mixed with vodka.


Only because they never stop giggling from the moment I meet them


----------



## Ashes

Has anybody ever had to be around someone for like an hour and a half that makes you literally sick to your stomach looking at them and hearing them?......


----------



## bouaboua

Yes.......and many........Then I just stay away from then as much as I can.


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> Only because they never stop giggling from the moment I meet them


I could name more than a few activities where giggling would be incredibly awkward..


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashes said:


> Has anybody ever had to be around someone for like an hour and a half that makes you literally sick to your stomach looking at them and hearing them?......


Never for that long, but my list of these people is endless..


----------



## Ashes

bouaboua said:


> Yes.......and many........Then I just stay away from then as much as I can.


I can't. It's my fiancé's ex (mother of his son). She feels it's okay to just come sit with us at the son's t-ball games..... And she's so fake. She's just one of the most awful people I've ever met, and I'm like.... being stupid here almost in tears because I just don't like her and I can't make her go away. I've tried liking her, but she's made everything so difficult in the last year and..... she literally makes me sick to my stomach. And I can't NOT go to the games.. Then Keira can't go, then she wins over my feelings.... Ugh. I'm so.... alone. My fiancé feels stuck because he can't do anything, but he has NO idea how I feel.... He doesn't have to hang out with my ex. My ex didn't send me naked pictures and dirty texts trying to win me back while in the relationship.... My ex doesn't constantly b*tch at me just because he's a controlling crazy person.... It's just so different. I've never hated anyone in my life... 

Sorry guys. I had to get that out... Thanks.


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Has anybody ever had to be around someone for like an hour and a half that makes you literally sick to your stomach looking at them and hearing them?......


Yes but it was because they were stinky.


----------



## T33's Torts

Well that sucks. Why do you go to the son's tball games? Besides Keira. Seems like avoidance would do well here.


----------



## Ashes

Because I know her - and after her little naked/dirty text attempts, I don't trust her. Plus his son asked me to be there.... I can't tell him no... It's not his fault his mom is the way she is, ya know?... :/


----------



## mike taylor

Ashes said:


> I can't. It's my fiancé's ex (mother of his son). She feels it's okay to just come sit with us at the son's t-ball games..... And she's so fake. She's just one of the most awful people I've ever met, and I'm like.... being stupid here almost in tears because I just don't like her and I can't make her go away. I've tried liking her, but she's made everything so difficult in the last year and..... she literally makes me sick to my stomach. And I can't NOT go to the games.. Then Keira can't go, then she wins over my feelings.... Ugh. I'm so.... alone. My fiancé feels stuck because he can't do anything, but he has NO idea how I feel.... He doesn't have to hang out with my ex. My ex didn't send me naked pictures and dirty texts trying to win me back while in the relationship.... My ex doesn't constantly b*tch at me just because he's a controlling crazy person.... It's just so different. I've never hated anyone in my life...
> 
> Sorry guys. I had to get that out... Thanks.


Yes! It's my sister-in-law! I hate her so much if she was on fire I would drink gas . So I could **** more fire on her . Is that bad?


----------



## T33's Torts

Mike, I literally just LOL-ed. Hahaha!


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashes said:


> Because I know her - and after her little naked/dirty text attempts, I don't trust her. Plus his son asked me to be there.... I can't tell him no... It's not his fault his mom is the way she is, ya know?... :/


Yeah. Not his fault, but all you're doing is stepping into the fire... (hopefully not the fire Mike provided).


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm glad that you came here and got that out *hugs*


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> I could name more than a few activities where giggling would be incredibly awkward..


If you can't laugh during it, you're taking yourself too seriously.


Ashes said:


> Has anybody ever had to be around someone for like an hour and a half that makes you literally sick to your stomach looking at them and hearing them?......


The joys of being an adult is the ability to walk away. Or run them down in your car.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> I can't. It's my fiancé's ex (mother of his son). She feels it's okay to just come sit with us at the son's t-ball games..... And she's so fake. She's just one of the most awful people I've ever met, and I'm like.... being stupid here almost in tears because I just don't like her and I can't make her go away. I've tried liking her, but she's made everything so difficult in the last year and..... she literally makes me sick to my stomach. And I can't NOT go to the games.. Then Keira can't go, then she wins over my feelings.... Ugh. I'm so.... alone. My fiancé feels stuck because he can't do anything, but he has NO idea how I feel.... He doesn't have to hang out with my ex. My ex didn't send me naked pictures and dirty texts trying to win me back while in the relationship.... My ex doesn't constantly b*tch at me just because he's a controlling crazy person.... It's just so different. I've never hated anyone in my life...
> 
> Sorry guys. I had to get that out... Thanks.



Let me be my normal devil's advocate here and take HER side for a moment okay? I think her sitting with you guys (mainly looking at your guy as the father of the said boy child whose game your at) is a good thing. It shows your son your all there to support him. That you giving him a unified support system (even if it's a false appearance). If you marry this man, you have to be able to put up with his ex for the child's sake and to make your guy's life easier. I am not saying this is going to be easy or be fun, it might not ever be. You may forever hate her. Just don't let the son know. Otherwise he will feel like he has to choose sides, and that's not right nor is it fair.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yes! It's my sister-in-law! I hate her so much if she was on fire I would drink gas . So I could **** more fire on her . Is that bad?



Yes, that's bad. lol


----------



## Kerryann

Telid said:


> If you can't laugh during it, you're taking yourself too seriously.
> 
> The joys of being an adult is the ability to walk away. Or run them down in your car.


I laugh at myself all the time.  what's more fun.


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> If you can't laugh during it, you're taking yourself too seriously.


I hit my head the other day, and neither of us could stop laughing. Yeah. Awkward. Maybe its just me. 



Telid said:


> The joys of being an adult is the ability to walk away. Or run them down in your car.


Or both. Why not, right?


----------



## Jacqui

ashleyr21 said:


> I love just scrolling through this thread!



Scrolling is fun, but joining in our crazy conversations is even more fun.


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Let me be my normal devil's advocate here and take HER side for a moment okay? I think her sitting with you guys (mainly looking at your guy as the father of the said boy child whose game your at) is a good thing. It shows your son your all there to support him. That you giving him a unified support system (even if it's a false appearance). If you marry this man, you have to be able to put up with his ex for the child's sake and to make your guy's life easier. I am not saying this is going to be easy or be fun, it might not ever be. You may forever hate her. Just don't let the son know. Otherwise he will feel like he has to choose sides, and that's not right nor is it fair.



No, I never show my feelings to him or anybody. I bottle it up and it drives me crazy.


----------



## Jacqui

You need to not keep it bottled up either. Be sure to tell it to a friend or even in here, just don't keep it inside.


----------



## Kerryann

Here are the pics of my labors


----------



## Ashes

Hence why I vented... I had to. It's so stupid to have such strong hatred feelings for her because it's not even worth it - but I can't control it... I think way too much.....  thanks for listening.. reading... yeah.


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> I can't. It's my fiancé's ex (mother of his son). She feels it's okay to just come sit with us at the son's t-ball games..... And she's so fake. She's just one of the most awful people I've ever met, and I'm like.... being stupid here almost in tears because I just don't like her and I can't make her go away. I've tried liking her, but she's made everything so difficult in the last year and..... she literally makes me sick to my stomach. And I can't NOT go to the games.. Then Keira can't go, then she wins over my feelings.... Ugh. I'm so.... alone. My fiancé feels stuck because he can't do anything, but he has NO idea how I feel.... He doesn't have to hang out with my ex. My ex didn't send me naked pictures and dirty texts trying to win me back while in the relationship.... My ex doesn't constantly b*tch at me just because he's a controlling crazy person.... It's just so different. I've never hated anyone in my life...
> 
> Sorry guys. I had to get that out... Thanks.


Sorry to hear that? She send those things to your fiance? How distasteful.......But that only show how low people can be. And she may doing that purposely to up-set you. If you effected by all this, she win......I know it is hard, but you need to ignore her. If you can avoid some of the situations you need to just be show the best of you, well dress, behave your class and that will beat her down. I know you can do it.


----------



## T33's Torts

Kerry, your yard looks great!


----------



## Kerryann

This is what the last pic should have been


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Yes, that's bad. lol


I thought so . But it is what it is . I hate her so much . The bad thing is she lives right next door . I let the grass grow high in the lot in between my house and hers . This is so I can't see her . But I can still hear her stupid voice . She sounds so nice and sweet but she's pure evil. She threw live angry cat on my brother- in - laws back one time . She talks smack then lies about saying it .


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> Kerry, your yard looks great!


Thanks, just a couple more items outside and then I can focus on the indoors. 
What do you all think of gray for my front door color?


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> Hence why I vented... I had to. It's so stupid to have such strong hatred feelings for her because it's not even worth it - but I can't control it... I think way too much.....  thanks for listening.. reading... yeah.



It's because she makes you feel like your vulnerable as far as your guy goes. She and he will always have this bond (the child) that you can never be a full part of and it hurts, and it sucks, and it rocks emotions. Plus you compare yourself to her and I would bet your insecurities sometimes make you mistakenly think less of yourself and falsely cause you to believe he sees you as less then her at times. With time and work, it will get better. Easy for me to say, but don't let her get to you and don't compare yourself and your relationship to his and hers.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I thought so . But it is what it is . I hate her so much . The bad thing is she lives right next door . I let the grass grow high in the lot in between my house and hers . This is so I can't see her . But I can still hear her stupid voice . She sounds so nice and sweet but she's pure evil. She threw live angry cat on my brother- in - laws back one time . She talks smack then lies about saying it .



Lives next door? Boy that sucks big time.


----------



## Jacqui

Dang Kerry green grass, neatly mowed and no weeds. I never knew anybody before that had one of those types of lawns.


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> It's because she makes you feel like your vulnerable as far as your guy goes. She and he will always have this bond (the child) that you can never be a full part of and it hurts, and it sucks, and it rocks emotions. Plus you compare yourself to her and I would bet your insecurities sometimes make you mistakenly think less of yourself and falsely cause you to believe he sees you as less then her at times. With time and work, it will get better. Easy for me to say, but don't let her get to you and don't compare yourself and your relationship to his and hers.


I think you know me too well. Haha. That sounds exactly like me. I hate the lack of confidence I've always had. I put off well, but inside it's sometimes unbearable.


----------



## Jacqui

Nothing brings out a lack of confidence like a situation of this sort can.


----------



## T33's Torts

Dylan threw an orange at me. Wtf?!


----------



## Jacqui

LOL, Kerry the other day you said you had a yellow house, but there is yellow and then there is yellow. My mind went to a bright yellow color, not the normal and more tame color like you have.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui I work with people a lot. Mainly moms because they do the Shopping for kids clothes. Do you guys get pop up adds for Plato's closets franchise on TFO?


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> Dylan threw an orange at me. Wtf?!



Just be glad it wasn't a coconut.


----------



## T33's Torts

Currently my popup says "garden aquatics". 
Did ya have fun?  I love talking to people during the day!


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> Jacqui I work with people a lot. Mainly moms because they do the Shopping for kids clothes. Do you guys get pop up adds for Plato's closets franchise on TFO?



I don't ever see any, but doesn't mean others might not.


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui, you don't see the pop-ups?


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> Currently my popup says "garden aquatics".
> Did ya have fun?  I love talking to people during the day!



My current one is a car lot ad.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Like these!! Lol

But Plato's closet is a second franchise that takes kids sizes after we stop. They take adult clothes... We take baby clothes. Our store is called Once Upon a Child.


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> Jacqui, you don't see the pop-ups?



Not for Plato's Closet.


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Nothing brings out a lack of confidence like a situation of this sort can.


*sigh* ain't that the truth...


----------



## mike taylor

Ashes said:


> I think you know me too well. Haha. That sounds exactly like me. I hate the lack of confidence I've always had. I put off well, but inside it's sometimes unbearable.


Just don't sit by her . Thats what I do . We have kids on the same baseball team . When she sits by my wife I get up and walk away or we sit by people she doesn't like . Works like a champ for me . You can alway take mosquito spray and spray all wild to run her off .


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> Like these!! Lol
> 
> But Plato's closet is a second franchise that takes kids sizes after we stop. They take adult clothes... We take baby clothes. Our store is called Once Upon a Child.


I have heard of Once Upon a Child. My children sometimes shop at Plato's Closet. It's used clothes.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yes. Exactly. Once Upon A Child is the kids version.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Lives next door? Boy that sucks big time.


You're telling me . When i'm floating in my pool I can see her walking around in her yard .


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh my god. There's fruit flying up the freakin stairs.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> You're telling me . When i'm floating in my pool I can see her walking around in her yard .


What fun that must be!


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> What fun that must be!


O yeah fun! Thats why I don't swim in my pool that much .


----------



## Telid

mike taylor said:


> You're telling me . When i'm floating in my pool I can see her walking around in her yard .





T33's Torts said:


> What fun that must be!


Like what you see? That's right, baby. Speedos. Soak it in. I think I've gotten hairier recently. What do you think? Oh, you're moving? Isn't that just a shame  Do you want to see my tortoise before you go? Where're you running to? I know where you live... 

Buahaahaha


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> Like what you see? That's right, baby. Speedos. Soak it in. I think I've gotten hairier recently. What do you think? Oh, you're moving? Isn't that just a shame  _Do you want to see my tortoise before you go?_ Where're you running to? I know where you live...
> 
> Buahaahaha


Hahahahahaha!!!!!
I just totally chocked on whatever's in this cup.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guise... I have a serious confession... I know I can tell you guys anything though.....


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, what the hell is in this? Its blue...


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Guise... I have a serious confession... I know I can tell you guys anything though.....


Go on...


----------



## tortoisetime565

I... I UHH.... I LIKE TUURTLES!!!


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> I... I UHH.... I LIKE TUURTLES!!!


Lol. Wth is going on?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Ashes said:


> Lol. Wth is going on?




I am telling you all my deepest secrets!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm sitting here losing my mind over a fricking baby bird who won't STOP CHEEPING, while you guys have obviously been doing drugs or something. Geez, ya weirdos.


----------



## T33's Torts

What the **** Isaiah?!?! 
We love you, but this is unacceptable! Who do you think you are?! This is not OK! Do you not trust us?? Are we not socially acceptable? Not trustworthy with this information?? Pack your stuff, you're gone by morning. 


I'm insane and weird and i think this blue stuff is like 80% alcohol.


----------



## tortoisetime565

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm sitting here losing my mind over a fricking baby bird who won't STOP CHEEPING, while you guys have obviously been doing drugs or something. Geez, ya weirdos.




That sounds like judgment... 

You need to lock that down.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> What the **** Isaiah?!?!
> We love you, but this is unacceptable! Who do you think you are?! This is not OK! Do you not trust us?? Are we not socially acceptable? Not trustworthy with this information?? Pack your stuff, you're gone by morning.
> 
> 
> I'm insane and weird and i think this blue stuff is like 80% alcohol.




I FIGURED YOU WOULD LOVE ME FOR WHO I AM!!

I want some 80% alcohol.. Shareee?!


----------



## T33's Torts

But hey, you're only 18!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Shhhh. That's drinking age in Puerto Rico which is Us territory.


----------



## T33's Torts

Kidnap me and lets go. Drinks on me, okay?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Okay... If you want to come to Oklahoma I'll drive from there.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Little Bird keeps nodding off and scaring himself awake when he falls over. What a goob.


----------



## T33's Torts

Isn't Puerto Rico an island?? 
Or did I drink more than I thought?


----------



## T33's Torts

He probably thinks you're gonna eat him.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I think so.. Maybe tiff...


----------



## T33's Torts

Hah! Its an island! Half a glass of blue stuff or not, my geology sucks.


----------



## T33's Torts

What'd you drink Isaiah?! And the worst part is- _you're not sharing! _
Driving to an island? Sounds like a great idea! Count me in.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I found a baby cardinal once but I found a wildlife rehabber to feed him since it's easy to aspirate them when giving water or food and I didn't want to drown him. Plus my dogs wanted to eat it. 

Sooo I went to the bathroom and saw a dark spot on the toilet paper. 




So I lean in and what do I see?!? 

A friggin spider created a web in the folded over piece on top!!!




NOPE! Had my boyfriend spool paper off and flush it. 

Kill it with fire!


----------



## T33's Torts

OMFG!!! I would've died! Ugh! 
Plus Blondie would've thrown it at me. 
Fire... or weapons... or both.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yeah, we're hoping a rehabber can take him soon. We're still waiting for them to return our call. 

I think he's finally going to sleep!  Apparently he needed one more feeding before bed time. Little guy didn't eat all day, he was hungry! I am learning so much about baby birds today.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I want some champagne and some whiskey.


----------



## T33's Torts

Jessica, he should eat every 4 hours from sunrise to sunset. 

At my place its vodka and/or whatever beer's in the fridge, Isaiah.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Okay. I'll settle for vodka.. Its like champagne right... I would know.. Lol


----------



## T33's Torts

Higher alcohol content. Come over and I'll teach ya.  I'm not a champagne person. I don't drink wine either.


----------



## T33's Torts

I feel sick now... I think the blue stuff was mostly worth it.


----------



## ashleyr21

Jacqui said:


> Scrolling is fun, but joining in our crazy conversations is even more fun.


 I will give it a shot! Thanks!


----------



## mike taylor

Oooo trust me that bird will cry all night . Just when you think you can't take it no more they're ready to ley go .


----------



## T33's Torts

Hence why I don't have birds... My yards an aviary though.


----------



## mike taylor

Telid said:


> Like what you see? That's right, baby. Speedos. Soak it in. I think I've gotten hairier recently. What do you think? Oh, you're moving? Isn't that just a shame  Do you want to see my tortoise before you go? Where're you running to? I know where you live...
> 
> Buahaahaha


I wish I was a hairy beast . Don't really grow hair like most dude's . I have thought of it before but I would have to go to a wig shop . Then stuff and glue nasty hair in places i'm not going to say . But from my side of the fence it would be funny to see the look on her big stupid face . Ha ha ha


----------



## T33's Torts

I say go for it Mike! Just give your family a fair warning first..


----------



## T33's Torts

Isaiah! Where'd ya go?!  I was on instagram (pissing myself off looking at stupid people and sick torts). Your tortoise selfies are so cute!  
And I'm curious, how do you end up naming a tortoise _Phillip?! _You weirdo!


----------



## mike taylor

I should go out there with a leopard skin speedo. With dreadlocks hanging out. Withva cold beer in my hand singing don't worry be happy now.


----------



## mike taylor

Well it's good to talk to you guys again . Buuuuut it's midnight here have to go to bed .


----------



## StarSapphire22

mike taylor said:


> Oooo trust me that bird will cry all night . Just when you think you can't take it no more they're ready to ley go .


 
I told Taylor I think we're being tested and this is a dry run for human babies. Dear lord, I'm tired and he's a noisy little thing. Night guys.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Well it's good to talk to you guys again . Buuuuut it's midnight here have to go to bed .


Oh no! Its midnight! Better get to bed before your wifey makes you sleep on the couch! Poor Mike. 

 Good night to you, and Jessica too.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I dozed off.. Then woke up and took a shower. Lol. I named him Phillip Johnny Bob after the fictional character in the Junie b Jones books. The author, Barbara Parks passed away due to cancer and I really liked the name Phillip... The Johnny Bob part was an extra plus.


----------



## T33's Torts

I almost picked up two Russians on CL, just so I could name them Tris and Tobias. I was thinking Hazel and Gus, but then poor Gus...


----------



## T33's Torts

I also liked Christiana and Will, but the same thing with Gus/Will..


----------



## tortoisetime565

Lol. TFIOS was great. You could do Will/Grace. Lol or Bonnie and Clyde. I wanted to do Bonnie and Clyde.


----------



## T33's Torts

Have you seen the movie? I was going to take Dylan's nieces, but his sister wouldn't let me because the younger one isn't 13 for another month. And the movie is PG 13.


----------



## T33's Torts

I haven't seen Divergent yet. Ugh. I love Theo James, and I reallllly want to watch it. The DVD isn't out until August.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ugh. Part of my lip is sore.


----------



## tortoisetime565

The movie was good!! I like it better than the book. It wasn't as complicated..

I hated divergent. It was written on like a third grade level.. I heard the movie was bad too. Its like 3 hours long..


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah the books sucked.  I don't care how bad the movies might be. The cast they gathered is awesome. Shailine Woodley is a great actress. Although i don't think she fits the character as she's described. She made an amazing Hazel Grace though!


----------



## bouaboua

Good night my TFO friend!!

Everyone have a good rest and dandy morning tomorrow.


----------



## dmmj




----------



## LoutheRussian

I can sleep when I die


Luke&Lou


----------



## jaizei

Thats the spirit.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hmmm... its... four. Nope.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Don't look east…the sky may be getting brighter…


----------



## LoutheRussian

Still going strong 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Dang Kerry green grass, neatly mowed and no weeds. I never knew anybody before that had one of those types of lawns.



Not a weed in my lawn is correct. My back garden if I got up closer you'd see a few dandelions and now i even let the plantains live for the torts. Also people think my purple plants back there aka my red leaf lettuce is gorgeous. But my lawn must be weed free. I have my uncle's company come and spray the lawn four times a year with a fertilizer/weed killer mix and then twice a year we over seed. It conserves water really well but Mike has to mow it almost three times a week to keep it under control. When we came back yesterday because he hadn't mowed since last Wednesday we had to bag since it was a jungle.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> LOL, Kerry the other day you said you had a yellow house, but there is yellow and then there is yellow. My mind went to a bright yellow color, not the normal and more tame color like you have.



Sometimes I wonder if it was a brighter yellow once. Mike and I are going to have it repainted next year and I have been trying to decide if I should keep it yellow but a little brighter or if we should go neutral and just paint it tan or gray?


----------



## Kerryann

tortoisetime565 said:


> Like these!! Lol
> 
> But Plato's closet is a second franchise that takes kids sizes after we stop. They take adult clothes... We take baby clothes. Our store is called Once Upon a Child.


Is that a franchise? There is one of those in Michigan I think.


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> You're telling me . When i'm floating in my pool I can see her walking around in her yard .


I wish I had a pool. I mean I could sit in cici's pool with her but it's just a kiddy pool.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> Little Bird keeps nodding off and scaring himself awake when he falls over. What a goob.


awwww our baby birds disappeared so quick so either they grew up fast or


----------



## bouaboua

What!! Baby bird disappeared? Did you have him in door? or out door?

Good Morning! ! ! ! !


----------



## parrotlady

Good morning all. I need to grab a cup of Joe an plan out the day. I guess I need to prepare a 3 day eviction notice. God I hate to be nasty. It's just not in my constitution. I guess if they can't pay, they need to go especially if they can buy a new truck and drink imported beer. I just hate being the bad a---. Wish me luck!


----------



## bouaboua

Good luck on the eviction note and process......I just don't understand people now. Why people always like to get something for nothing?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Kerryann said:


> Is that a franchise? There is one of those in Michigan I think.



They are indeed. I want to own one some day.


----------



## parrotlady

I have tried being nice, even lowered the rent by $100 per month, they still owe part of May, all of June and rent is due again on the first. Geez I hate being a landlord. Btw the living room window they busted out and I have to get it fixed. Renters have more rights than landlords. I am going to put it up for sale! I would much rather deal with tortoises!


----------



## bouaboua

parrotlady said:


> I have tried being nice, even lowered the rent by $100 per month, they still owe part of May, all of June and rent is due again on the first. Geez I hate being a landlord. Btw the living room window they busted out and I have to get it fixed. Renters have more rights than landlords. I am going to put it up for sale! I would much rather deal with tortoises!


I agree on that part. I rather deal with Tortoise.

Have you thinking about the Rental property managing company? They will take some % of fee off the rent but they will representing you as the landlord to deal with tenant.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning! 
My neck is stiff (I slept over Dylan's arm) and I'm sore from my middle, down. Tylenol to the rescue!


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Good morning!
> My neck is stiff (I slept over Dylan's arm) and I'm sore from my middle, down. Tylenol to the rescue!


I'm not worry your neck.......Poor Dylan......

He will have no use of his arm for good part of the morning I'll bet.


----------



## tortadise

parrotlady said:


> Good morning all. I need to grab a cup of Joe an plan out the day. I guess I need to prepare a 3 day eviction notice. God I hate to be nasty. It's just not in my constitution. I guess if they can't pay, they need to go especially if they can buy a new truck and drink imported beer. I just hate being the bad a---. Wish me luck!


I feel yah. Have very similar circumstances with a tenant in one of my houses too. Brand new Lexus, brand new 3d Tv and always late on rent. People's priorities don't tend to match responsibilities now days.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> I'm not worry your neck.......Poor Dylan......
> 
> He will have no use of his arm for good part of the morning I'll bet.


Yeah yeah...  He's still asleep. He'll live. 

Its his fault anyway! Sometimes in the middle of the night, he pulls me against him. And last night, I fell back asleep. Soooo.... not my fault.


----------



## bouaboua

No detail or explanation needed.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Little Bird made it through the night and has had a couple feedings. He's eating and pooping well, and we filled his nest with some cotton balls to make it more snug. I think he's doing just fine!


----------



## bouaboua

That is wonderful......


----------



## T33's Torts

Worse than being sore, I sprained my wrist last night. Ugh. No guitar for me.  Or piano. 
I'm right handed, but i need my left hand.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning TFO peeps


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Mom...How you feel today??


----------



## AZtortMom

I feel better today, thanks for asking Steven


----------



## bouaboua

Better mean not 100% yet right? What the doctor said?


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning Noel!


----------



## tortoisetime565

HAPOY BURFDAY!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Who's burfday is it today, Isaiah?


----------



## AZtortMom

T33's Torts said:


> Good morning Noel!


Morning Tiff


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Better mean not 100% yet right? What the doctor said?


Yup. At this stage, I don't see a doctor every time I have a flare up. I just know how to calm everything down and get my system back to normal. That's where I'm at now, calming my system down


----------



## bouaboua

WOW....That's tough. Any medicine to help? And what cause the flare-up? Sorry to be nosy. Maybe this is a girl's thing. Never mind then....

May you calming down ASAP and "be cool as a cucumber".....Hahahah...


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm sure she is working on being cucumber-like!  

And you were right, Blondie woke up, said good morning, kissed me and goes "Tiff, I can't feel most of my right arm."


----------



## tortoisetime565

I was quoting Gus Gus tiff.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Bad Lucifee!


----------



## T33's Torts

That went right over my head.  Maybe because I'm so damn short.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> WOW....That's tough. Any medicine to help? And what cause the flare-up? Sorry to be nosy. Maybe this is a girl's thing. Never mind then....
> 
> May you calming down ASAP and "be cool as a cucumber".....Hahahah...


It's all good my friend  I do have meds to help, but I use sparingly because they can cause more harm then good. The flare up can be food related, but in this case I think it was stress related  but I'm fixing that


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guys I can't get over baby Phillips cuteness!


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> I'm sure she is working on being cucumber-like!
> 
> And you were right, Blondie woke up, said good morning, kissed me and goes "Tiff, I can't feel most of my right arm."


I wonder "WHY". 

So you better sleep on his other side tonight. to make even.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> It's all good my friend  I do have meds to help, but I use sparingly because they can cause more harm then good. The flare up can be food related, but in this case I think it was stress related  but I'm fixing that


Stress....Stress......That is why we have tortoises. 

Praise the Lord for Tortoise! ! ! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Stress....Stress......That is why we have tortoises.
> 
> Praise the Lord for Tortoise! ! ! ! !


You got that right!


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> I wonder "WHY".
> 
> So you better sleep on his other side tonight. to make even.


Noooooooo!!! I sleep on the side away from the window. That way in the morning, when the light comes through, its not on my face.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Well, I overslept. But ten hours of sleep felt nice!

I ordered a dress to wear to my bf's mom's second wedding. It's red and people say not to wear red. But the bridal party colors are purple and that's the only other dress I have (vs funeral black). 

So is red a no-no? 

Let me get a picture of the dress.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Noooooooo!!! I sleep on the side away from the window. That way in the morning, when the light comes through, its not on my face.


I hope his new job just required him to use hid left hand. 

And for the morning sun light "issue". We have a things call curtains. That a thick and heavy one will ensure you can sleep till noon without notice. Unless someone push you away off his arm.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

This is the dress and I have nude color wedge heels (garden wedding so no need to aerate the lawn with pumps).

I have brown curly hair but no, this is not me.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> I hope his new job just required him to use hid left hand.
> 
> And for the morning sun light "issue". We have a things call curtains. That a thick and heavy one will ensure you can sleep till noon without notice. Unless someone push you away off his arm.



It doesn't require a whole lot of strength to play with puppies.  
I have heavy plastic blinds... They hold out most light, but in the morning its really bright.


----------



## StarSapphire22

RosieRedfoot said:


> This is the dress and I have nude color wedge heels (garden wedding so no need to aerate the lawn with pumps).
> 
> I have brown curly hair but no, this is not me.
> 
> View attachment 84156


 
I think it's fine. The dress is tasteful in style and not like "look at me, I'm hot stuff!" which I think is the real reason people say no red...it's an attention grabby color.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guys!!! I enroll in collage in 15 mins!!!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Guys!!! I enroll in collage in 15 mins!!!!!!


Yay!


----------



## Elohi

Headed back home. I have seen two ornate box turtles on the road. One was happily on his way across a lower traffic road so I left him alone to finish crossing the road. The second one I was was a crushed one in the road headed into a small town in Oklahoma. I didn't stop because it had obviously been there a while and had a body fluid circle around it 
The western Oklahoma ornate's are striking. Very beautiful and easy to tell exactly what they are at a distance. 
Still 6.5 hours until we get home, not including stops. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

I can hear Taylor feeding Little Bird in the next room...

*cheep!*
"hush"
*cheep!*
"I know, I know, I'm trying!"
*cheep!*
"Well stop doing that!"
*cheep!*

HAHAHA...


----------



## T33's Torts

Lol!
Well guess what!- he's only gonna get louder!


----------



## StarSapphire22

His cheeps are relatively quiet, it's just that he does it NONSTOP. He seems to be calming down a bit though. Naps after his feedings.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm in Oklahoma!! Its humid as heck right now!! I see lots of boxies everywhere!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> Sounds awful.......Maggie.
> 
> May you get well soon and really soon.
> 
> How is Bob? Still behaving??


I certainly was not serious about smuggling drugs, well, kinda serious. I meant it might be easier to get drugs thru customs, just because of the perverse nature of things... I know you wouldn't do something so illegal.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Humid here in SC too... And only like 98 degrees, whee! 

I was going to take Rosie out for some sun but in the time it took me to turn on and off the hose to fill the dog's water bowls I got bit about a dozen times by mosquitoes (mainly my ankles). Sooo no, not dealing with the heat, humidity, AND droves of mosquitoes. Why the ankles?!?!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> Like once a week? consider as moderation??



I feed it to my tortoises a couple times a week. But they also get a good diet, so I personally think squash just adds to it. Won't hurt them.
Well, it's time I go off and do my morning prayer..."please God, I've been good, make Mike Rowe take off his shirt today..." Amen


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Ashes said:


> I can't. It's my fiancé's ex (mother of his son). She feels it's okay to just come sit with us at the son's t-ball games..... And she's so fake. She's just one of the most awful people I've ever met, and I'm like.... being stupid here almost in tears because I just don't like her and I can't make her go away. I've tried liking her, but she's made everything so difficult in the last year and..... she literally makes me sick to my stomach. And I can't NOT go to the games.. Then Keira can't go, then she wins over my feelings.... Ugh. I'm so.... alone. My fiancé feels stuck because he can't do anything, but he has NO idea how I feel.... He doesn't have to hang out with my ex. My ex didn't send me naked pictures and dirty texts trying to win me back while in the relationship.... My ex doesn't constantly b*tch at me just because he's a controlling crazy person.... It's just so different. I've never hated anyone in my life...
> 
> Sorry guys. I had to get that out... Thanks.



Take this bit of advice from an old lady who dislikes most everyone...Go out of your way to treat her nice. Force yourself to make conversation with her. Tell her all about your boring friends (in detail) and anything else you can think of that will make her crazy, it may take a while, but she will get to the point where she won't want to sit with you because you are so boring and you won't shut up...Believe me, it works...Just like the wicked witch, she'll be gone!!!
Here I go, cackling like the witch...


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> I feed it to my tortoises a couple times a week. But they also get a good diet, so I personally think squash just adds to it. Won't hurt them.
> Well, it's time I go off and do my morning prayer..."please God, I've been good, make Mike Rowe take off his shirt today..." Amen


I have to wonder where this prayer will land????


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Gave Rosie a soak and some new cuttlebone. She's munching away on the thing and wagging her tail. I love it when she does that. She's like a smarter smaller version of my dogs


----------



## tortoisetime565

Lol. ^^ my sulcata oogway is terrified of cuttle bones. I put one in her enclosure hears ago and she wouldn't go near it. It was by her water bowl and she freaked out!! It was hilarious.


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> Take this bit of advice from an old lady who dislikes most everyone...Go out of your way to treat her nice. Force yourself to make conversation with her. Tell her all about your boring friends (in detail) and anything else you can think of that will make her crazy, it may take a while, but she will get to the point where she won't want to sit with you because you are so boring and you won't shut up...Believe me, it works...Just like the wicked witch, she'll be gone!!!
> Here I go, cackling like the witch...


One "LOVELY" witch! ! !!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

She's still crunching on it... She has some new growth lines so I'm thinking she's wanting more calcium. Hot and humid summer plus cheap greens, fruits, and dandelions = happy redfoot! She looooves South Carolina peaches! (As do I!)


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Headed back home. I have seen two ornate box turtles on the road. One was happily on his way across a lower traffic road so I left him alone to finish crossing the road. The second one I was was a crushed one in the road headed into a small town in Oklahoma. I didn't stop because it had obviously been there a while and had a body fluid circle around it
> The western Oklahoma ornate's are striking. Very beautiful and easy to tell exactly what they are at a distance.
> Still 6.5 hours until we get home, not including stops.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Smooth and safe drive home. And no more run-over OBT along the way.


----------



## T33's Torts

I have a problem. I realllllly want one of these guys. The Russian Blue, to be exact. The black one. 
They're so cute! And they're DUMBOS! Ugh. 

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pet/4514785621.html


----------



## bouaboua

No!!! Thank you........! ! ! ! !


----------



## T33's Torts

They're adorable! I have a cage and everything!  They get big. Around 3/4 a pound. I love their big ears. But $30 for a rat is a bit much.


----------



## Ashes

maggie3fan said:


> Take this bit of advice from an old lady who dislikes most everyone...Go out of your way to treat her nice. Force yourself to make conversation with her. Tell her all about your boring friends (in detail) and anything else you can think of that will make her crazy, it may take a while, but she will get to the point where she won't want to sit with you because you are so boring and you won't shut up...Believe me, it works...Just like the wicked witch, she'll be gone!!!
> Here I go, cackling like the witch...


Oh I'm super nice to her. I try not to cause rifts for my fiancé. I'll have to try being boring. Lol.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I love the 3rd and 5th ones! I'm waiting to hear back on the job offer this week... Hoping I get it because then I'll get paid to play with rats and mice all day! Haha. While I love tortoises (and dogs), rodents are my first love. I'm weird like that


----------



## StarSapphire22

I didn't have any problems with rats other than smell...then one bit me and I got rat bite fever and had to go to the emergency room. So yeah I don't do rats anymore.


----------



## tortadise

Well today was a good day. Got 2 yearling bells hinge-backs(don't have pics of those yet) in. Also my angulateds came. After 3 months in quarantine at my vets they're finally home with me.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> What!! Baby bird disappeared? Did you have him in door? or out door?
> 
> Good Morning! ! ! ! !


They were out in their nest with their mommy and daddy.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortadise said:


> Well today was a good day. Got 2 yearling bells hinge-backs(don't have pics of those yet) in. Also my angulateds came. After 3 months in quarantine at my vets they're finally home with me.
> View attachment 84171
> 
> View attachment 84172


They're awesome!


----------



## Kerryann

My employees need to learn that if my schedule says vacation and if you hear I am coming in for a CLIENT meeting, don't try to sneak in internal meetings with me. A client shouldn't wait but you know what can an internal project. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Elohi

Just went through Mineral Wells, Texas. Home of the creepy Baker Hotel. 






Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I was sitting on the couch with Dylan, and I told him "I love you", and he looks at me and says, "How weird, I love me too."


----------



## bouaboua

tortadise said:


> Well today was a good day. Got 2 yearling bells hinge-backs(don't have pics of those yet) in. Also my angulateds came. After 3 months in quarantine at my vets they're finally home with me.
> View attachment 84171
> 
> View attachment 84172


How beautiful they are.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Anyone here good with antiques and such from the 1940-50's?? We have an old microscope and the only place I can find it online is a 1948 Popular Science ad for $39.50. Accounting for inflation that is $383! My bf's grandpa had it and passed it along to him. I was unpacking the fragile box and found it. Just thought I'd ask if anyone knows anything about this era. Here's the Popular Science ad.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> I was sitting on the couch with Dylan, and I told him "I love you", and he looks at me and says, "How weird, I love me too."


That is human nature. Who we love the most, is ourselves.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Best part is, it has all the parts and still works! Even has the original manual and shipping tube. Not that I want to sell it, but I'd like to know more about it if anyone knows anything. Figured we've got a bunch of people on here from various background so never know!


----------



## tortadise

bouaboua said:


> That is human nature. Who we love the most, is ourselves.


I love nature and animals more than myself or any person. But I'm really weird, so they say.


----------



## bouaboua

tortadise said:


> I love nature and animals more than myself or any person. But I'm really weird, so they say.


I wouldn't be the judge of that! ! ! !


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't believe so, Steven. Sometime, I will further elaborate, but now, I'm going to go eat lunch.


----------



## bouaboua

RosieRedfoot said:


> Best part is, it has all the parts and still works! Even has the original manual and shipping tube. Not that I want to sell it, but I'd like to know more about it if anyone knows anything. Figured we've got a bunch of people on here from various background so never know!


You may want to try put it on ebay and set a reserve price say.....$200 dollar? The final price may or may not get to the price you calculated price with inflation. If there is couple antiques collectors like it, then only God knows what will end up with the price. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## T33's Torts

I fell asleep. Woke up with a note taped to me: 





Hmmm... So the dog (Wreck it "Ralph") ate the "colly-flower". And I thought MY spelling was bad..


----------



## parrotlady

Too funny, I hope you get something yummy from the store.


----------



## T33's Torts

Wow, suddenly very upset. 
My sister stopped by. Apparently she made Dad mad, so she left. So she comes here. Remember, she's 16. She showed up with her boyfriend. I tried to explain that first off, when you're 16, you can't just leave the house. And then the fact that she just can't expect me to just let her stay. That sounds horrible, but she's all sweet now, then as soon as she leaves I'm invisible. 
I told her that SHE, alone could stay, until Friday. Fantastic. -sigh-

She looks JUST like my mom. She dyed her hair dark, instead of blue. Its scary.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hahahaha! She left. I totally forgot how much she hates Blondie.


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> She showed up with her boyfriend.



Well, that's going to end well...


----------



## Elohi

HOME! OMG we're home!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Welcome home.


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> Well, that's going to end well...


You know what's weird? Sometimes I decide to be mature. I open my mouth and my mom speaks...


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> HOME! OMG we're home!!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Welcome home! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> Take this bit of advice from an old lady who dislikes most everyone...Go out of your way to treat her nice. Force yourself to make conversation with her. Tell her all about your boring friends (in detail) and anything else you can think of that will make her crazy, it may take a while, but she will get to the point where she won't want to sit with you because you are so boring and you won't shut up...Believe me, it works...Just like the wicked witch, she'll be gone!!!
> Here I go, cackling like the witch...


Didn't work on me, Maggie!!!!
(insert evil laugh)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> HOME! OMG we're home!!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


About freakin time!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just posted a heart wrenching, tough read in the regionals section…it's a little bit of call to arms. Kinda makes me want to load up, and not scare off…


----------



## bouaboua

Yep. I found it and read it. You got me all sad now.......


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Some real dedication to save there, you know what I mean?


----------



## tortoisetime565

I love turtles.


----------



## Telid

So yeah, change of topics from sad stuff... Erm... Wood!


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> You know what's weird? Sometimes I decide to be mature. I open my mouth and my mom speaks...


 
This happens to me sometimes too! So weird...


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, I'd usually read your article, but I don't feel like being sad... But i will, eventually. 



tortoisetime565 said:


> I love turtles.


How weird! Me too!


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Ken, I'd usually read your article, but I don't feel like being sad... But i will, eventually.
> 
> 
> How weird! Me too!



We should be friends!!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> We should be friends!!


Totally! 
I'd offer you a beer, but you're only 18.  jk.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Ken, I'd usually read your article, but I don't feel like being sad... But i will, eventually.
> !


I think we should do what Americans do best…travel to exotic and interesting places, meet exotic and interesting people, and kill them!


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Totally!
> I'd offer you a beer, but you're only 18.  jk.



Why do you coax me with inanimate objects?!?!?


----------



## Telid

tortoisetime565 said:


> Why do you coax me with inanimate objects?!?!?


How you doin'?


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Why do you coax me with inanimate objects?!?!?


Because I can.  
I'm like the best friend ever.


----------



## tortadise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think we should do what Americans do best…travel to exotic and interesting places, meet exotic and interesting people, and kill them!


Not just Americans Ken. It's modern man and society as a species. Primitive man has a little better theological outlook and certain respect for nature that comes nowhere near the margin of modern societal humans. I stayed with a tribe member in southern Costa Rica few years back that was part of an ancient tribe in Central America. He was not allowed to protect the sea turtles on the beach because he wasn't affiliated with collegiate level biology or any institution. He told me that they use take a portion of the eggs on the beach and eat them for food. But these were the eggs that were dug up by other females excavating another females neat and would of perished anyways. The man has beyond the sky of primitive respect for nature and the cycle of life and was shunned for doing conservation work because he had no credentials. That's one of a thousand stories that makes me despise being a human or any part of modern man and materialistic outlook on life. 

End of rant. 

Here's some new babies I got today to cheer everyone up after my rant.


----------



## Elohi

Okie dokie. Little bitty is in bed. We are upstairs for some chill out time before bed. 
Did I show y'all my new TMNT shirt? 



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> Okie dokie. Little bitty is in bed. We are upstairs for some chill out time before bed.
> Did I show y'all my new TMNT shirt?
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I think I saw it in one of the pictures with a canyonish landscape in the horizon of the photo. It was pretty strong to quite strong(<-----that means awesome)


----------



## Elohi

tortadise said:


> I think I saw it in one of the pictures with a canyonish landscape in the horizon of the photo. It was pretty strong to quite strong(<-----that means awesome)


Oh that's right! I forgot I was wearing it at the canyon. DERP, I'm a dork. Lol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortadise

It's all good. You can show it again of course


----------



## Kerryann

tortadise said:


> Not just Americans Ken. It's modern man and society as a species. Primitive man has a little better theological outlook and certain respect for nature that comes nowhere near the margin of modern societal humans. I stayed with a tribe member in southern Costa Rica few years back that was part of an ancient tribe in Central America. He was not allowed to protect the sea turtles on the beach because he wasn't affiliated with collegiate level biology or any institution. He told me that they use take a portion of the eggs on the beach and eat them for food. But these were the eggs that were dug up by other females excavating another females neat and would of perished anyways. The man has beyond the sky of primitive respect for nature and the cycle of life and was shunned for doing conservation work because he had no credentials. That's one of a thousand stories that makes me despise being a human or any part of modern man and materialistic outlook on life.
> 
> End of rant.
> 
> Here's some new babies I got today to cheer everyone up after my rant.
> View attachment 84199


This is true of people and all species. Humans are becoming increasingly self centered I think too.


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't want to be a human. I want to be a turtle... Or a frog.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I wanna be an Oscar Meier weiner


----------



## T33's Torts

Ummmm... Well.. Strive to achieve your goals....? Or is this more of a "You can be anything you want, if you put your mind to it!" -type moment?


----------



## tortadise

Kerryann said:


> This is true of people and all species. Humans are becoming increasingly self centered I think too.


Indeed. Could not agree more. If and when this beautiful planet regenerates itself I certainly hope whatever remaining species of homosapien learns to respect and live amongst the habitat with a greater conscious.

This planet is huge. But when you boil it out and look at it as if a child would it's all just a giant aquarium like we keep our tortoises or fish in. We don't see those species destroying it the way we do. Soooooo many options of change yet none is implicated because of greed. A societal illusion or material if you will that will be long gone and hold no fundamental purpose when we expire.

I need to stop or I will go all night oh boy. Now I'm getting super anti social again, uh oh it's time to go back to Central America to reset my mind


----------



## Kerryann

The babies are cute too


----------



## StarSapphire22

CheepCheep had his last feeding and finally quieted down and went to sleep. A few hours of peace and quiet before bed and starting hourly feedings all over again. Gosh this rehabber needs to call us back!


----------



## Kerryann

tortadise said:


> Indeed. Could not agree more. If and when this beautiful planet regenerates itself I certainly hope whatever remaining species of homosapien learns to respect and live amongst the habitat with a greater conscious.
> 
> This planet is huge. But when you boil it out and look at it as if a child would it's all just a giant aquarium like we keep our tortoises or fish in. We don't see those species destroying it the way we do. Soooooo many options of change yet none is implicated because of greed. A societal illusion or material if you will that will be long gone and hold no fundamental purpose when we expire.
> 
> I need to stop or I will go all night oh boy. Now I'm getting super anti social again, uh oh it's time to go back to Central America to reset my mind


I agree with you. It's such a huge problem but most people will never stop to see it. No one will shire that I live a simple live but I try to live sustainable in that I don't hog more resources than I need. The only one I think I fail at is water but then again I'm in a city water system that gets cleaned and reused.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I hate when Netflix asks if I'm still watching...don't judge my life Netflix!


----------



## T33's Torts

Don't worry Jessica, I think the birdie will grow on you!


----------



## T33's Torts

Ummmm...... Yeah. Dylan is making a tower of Cheerios on the floor. 

Not even gonna ask..


----------



## tortoisetime565

You should knock it over... Cause yolo


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Don't worry Jessica, I think the birdie will grow on you!


 
He's cute and all, and I'd love to watch him grow, but a) hourly feedings are a major PITA, b) he's a wild animal in my home with god knows what diseases and parasites and, even with gloves and handwashing, I am freaking out about zoonotic diseases so much that I don't even want to eat, c) he's noisy, d) bird poop majorly grosses me out and his poops are humongous, e) Taylor hates birds, and f) I have three cats.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> You should knock it over... Cause yolo


I don't want to get bitten, thank you very much.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> I don't want to get bitten, thank you very much.



Oh know!! Blondie's a biter!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Fine, ditch the bird. I'm a major fan of untraditional pets.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Oh know!! Blondie's a biter!!!


 When we were in like 7th grade or so, we got sent to the office because he bit me after I took part of his lunch.. and i bit him back. I haven't really grown up, just sayin'.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Fine, ditch the bird. I'm a major fan of untraditional pets.


 
Littlefoot fills my current untraditional quota. Once I have a house, I'll add some cakes and boxies.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> When we were in like 7th grade or so, we got sent to the office because he bit me after I took part of his lunch.. and i bit him back. I haven't really grown up, just sayin'.



How old is this Blondie?,

How long have you been together?


----------



## mike taylor

Well did he say he loved you back Tiffany? Hey just think you will be the only one in the neighborhood with a pet crow starsapphire22.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Is the reptile fogger fog bad for torts? How long can I leave out running with my baby RF in the tank?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yes, Mike.
I think 26 in two weeks. Accumulated time, 5 and half ish years, maybe? He moved away after highschool, and just recently moved back.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Does he likes it? Cause if so he should put a ring on it!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Is the reptile fogger fog bad for torts? How long can I leave out running with my baby RF in the tank?


I would use it until you hit ideal humidity. Then buy a cheap timer, and set it for however long it takes!


----------



## mike taylor

I fill my humidifier half way and let it run out . Also have it on a timer on fifteen minutes on fifteen minutes off .


----------



## mike taylor

tortoisetime565 said:


> Does he likes it? Cause if so he should put a ring on it!


You should run around singing that and shaking your hand at him .


----------



## tortoisetime565

So the fog is not bad for the tort?


----------



## mike taylor

No not as long as your temperature is right .


----------



## tortoisetime565

He is so tiny and awesome! I've never had one so little!!


----------



## mike taylor

Ha ha thats what she said .


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Ha ha thats what she said .


Is that what your wife always says to ya Mike?


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Is that what your wife always says to ya Mike?



BURNNNN!! TIFF GOT MY BACK!


----------



## T33's Torts

I just can't pass up a chance to pick on Mike.  
Isn't it late over there?


----------



## T33's Torts

I haven't had dinner yet. Totally skipped my mind. I feel bad because last time I didn't eat dinner, Dyl didn't either. Like, geez. Need I tell you when to eat?!


----------



## T33's Torts

&@$#!!!!!! I cut myself really bad. Knives hate me. I have assessed that I don't need stitches, but it hurts like ****. I hate blood.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm talking to myself, but whatever. 
Anything can work to your advantage. "I cut my hand, can I _please _sit on your lap?"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning everyone!


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I really hate the job call-back waiting game. Honestly, waiting to hear back is the worst part! 

Mainly I want to know if and when I can put in my two weeks' at the current job since I don't want to spend any time longer there than I have to. Yeah, it's gotten bad. >.<


----------



## RosieRedfoot

And Good Morning too!


----------



## Yvonne G

I had a yard inspection to do yesterday and I drove for a half hour, clear across town from where I live, wasted a quarter tank of gas (I drive a big p/u) only to get to my destination and find that the jerk lives in a gated community and I don't know the gate code. Also, I don't have a cell phone. So I drove back to where I saw a drug store to see if I could find a pay phone. No phone, but the clerk was nice and let me use her cell. The guy didn't answer. So I left him a message, "Sorry to miss our 10a appointment, but you neglected to give me the gate code." Well, those of you who know me understand that I live in a cave, and I like it that way. I only make one trip into town per week to run errands and do my grocery shopping, so I'm not real excited about going again to inspect this guy's yard. For cryin' out loud. How on earth did that guy expect me to get to his house? What was he thinking?


----------



## T33's Torts

Are you sure the gated code didn't have a call pad? Usually there's a thing where you punch in the house adress and hit call, to call them, and they can manually let you in.


----------



## tortadise

Yvonne G said:


> I had a yard inspection to do yesterday and I drove for a half hour, clear across town from where I live, wasted a quarter tank of gas (I drive a big p/u) only to get to my destination and find that the jerk lives in a gated community and I don't know the gate code. Also, I don't have a cell phone. So I drove back to where I saw a drug store to see if I could find a pay phone. No phone, but the clerk was nice and let me use her cell. The guy didn't answer. So I left him a message, "Sorry to miss our 10a appointment, but you neglected to give me the gate code." Well, those of you who know me understand that I live in a cave, and I like it that way. I only make one trip into town per week to run errands and do my grocery shopping, so I'm not real excited about going again to inspect this guy's yard. For cryin' out loud. How on earth did that guy expect me to get to his house? What was he thinking?


Mann what a waste of time he put you through. Gas isn't cheap now days either. I see it has gone up too. I like living the cave life too Yvonne.


----------



## Yvonne G

T33's Torts said:


> Are you sure the gated code didn't have a call pad? Usually there's a thing where you punch in the house adress and hit call, to call them, and they can manually let you in.



Well, duh! I never even thought of that. I just saw the gate and drove on.


----------



## tortadise

LOL that's something I would do too. Hahah your funny and awesome Yvonne.


----------



## T33's Torts

My best friend lives in a gated community down the street. I know the gate code, but its fun to call her repeatedly so the buzzer on her wall goes off again and again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I had a yard inspection to do yesterday and I drove for a half hour, clear across town from where I live, wasted a quarter tank of gas (I drive a big p/u) only to get to my destination and find that the jerk lives in a gated community and I don't know the gate code. Also, I don't have a cell phone. So I drove back to where I saw a drug store to see if I could find a pay phone. No phone, but the clerk was nice and let me use her cell. The guy didn't answer. So I left him a message, "Sorry to miss our 10a appointment, but you neglected to give me the gate code." Well, those of you who know me understand that I live in a cave, and I like it that way. I only make one trip into town per week to run errands and do my grocery shopping, so I'm not real excited about going again to inspect this guy's yard. For cryin' out loud. How on earth did that guy expect me to get to his house? What was he thinking?


I'd say “Next" as far as this being a good placement. Follow through and detail are somewhat needed to care for a tortoise or turtle.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, Spencer (the stray mama cat) was finished eating this a.m. and started to saunter off towards my across-the-street neighbor's house, so I thought I'd follow her. She really didn't pay any attention to me, so I followed at a discreet distance and was blessed with being able to see her kittens. I saw two and they were under the guy's riding mower in the middle of the field. They look pretty darned big...maybe 6 or 8 weeks old. And when they saw me they took off. I now know that I can catch up the mama then set the trap for the babies. Hopefully canned cat food will entice them, as I know they're still nursing. So, tomorrow morning, that's what I'll do.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'd say “Next" as far as this being a good placement. Follow through and detail are somewhat needed to care for a tortoise or turtle.



I'm with you, Ken. If he can't at least mention the gate and to give him a call when I get there, then he's going to the bottom of the list.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yay! Kittens!  
It dawned on me that Dylan is scared of the little ratties I want to get. *sighs* 
me- Its just a little rat...! Just like my hamsters, remember? 
dyl- Yeah I remember. Except these are diseased and want to eat your face while you sleep. No rats please.


----------



## mike taylor

Sucks for you . No rats! And no my wife does not say that . Thank you very much . But it was a good one tiffany .


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Yay! Kittens!
> It dawned on me that Dylan is scared of the little ratties I want to get. *sighs*
> me- Its just a little rat...! Just like my hamsters, remember?
> dyl- Yeah I remember. Except these are diseased and want to eat your face while you sleep. No rats please.



Dylan is smart. 


.....even if he can't spell cauliflower.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Rats are cute and smart! But my bf says no to them as well. Can't have them either if I get this job (still no word). 

Ugh, my back is achy and I have work in a little over an hour so I really don't want to go lol. Buuut I need the money to pay off the dishwasher, even if it costs me my sanity.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Sucks for you . No rats! And no my wife does not say that . Thank you very much . But it was a good one tiffany .


You totally set that one up for me.  I was waiting for Isaiah to say something, but I figured he's too nice to say anything.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## tortadise

Hola


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> You totally set that one up for me.  I was waiting for Isaiah to say something, but I figured he's too nice to say anything.


Yeah I didn't think that one out .


----------



## dmmj

Pretty funny commercial type parody.


----------



## T33's Torts

My yard smells like a zoo. Tank is nice and clean, but yuck. 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/de-pooping-tank.94753/


----------



## Ashes

My current view.


----------



## T33's Torts

That's absolutely insane! I'd assume not very fun, but it looks incredible.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, where's Steven? The chat's been super slow today..


----------



## Telid

Ashes said:


> My current view.
> View attachment 84277


I'll see you in hell. Save me a good seat?


----------



## Ashes

Telid said:


> I'll see you in hell. Save me a good seat?


Oh absolutely.


----------



## Elohi

On snap ash!!
Oh and HELLO FRIENDS!!!!!!
I feel so out of the loop. :\


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Little bitty says, rock on friends. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Telid

Elohi said:


> View attachment 84280
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Caffeine is indeed my addiction.


----------



## StarSapphire22

CheepCheep has developed so much these last couple days! His tummy feathers are erupting and he's showing interest in things outside the nest and his box. He is walking a little and stretching his wings and figured out he can use his feet to get stuff off his face. So cool.  We are getting closer to finding a rehabber but no luck yet...looks like he'll be here another day at least.


----------



## T33's Torts

Keep him Jessica! Birds are fun! 
(Unless you have 50 in your yard and they **** everywhere and they're loud at 4am) 

So Blondie and I were watching Elmo, and this song "Rubber Duckie" was on. 

"Rubber Duckie, you're the one,
You make bathtime lots of fun,
Rubber Duckie, I'm awfully fond of you;

Rubber Duckie, joy of joys,
When I squeeze you, you make noise!
Rubber Duckie, you're my very best friend, it's true!"

Hmmmm.... well... yeah.  
Elmo really is a sick form of entertainment.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello all my TFO friend!

Been very, very busy today. So I only have time to send one greeting at this time. Still thinking all of you and wish everyone have a great evening.


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> On snap ash!!
> Oh and HELLO FRIENDS!!!!!!
> I feel so out of the loop. :\
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Lol I am out of the loop as well. I usually have like 70+ posts on here to read and I never have time, so I just say hey or something and move along. Lol.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi are you still in Oklahoma?


----------



## mike taylor

Whats happening TFO!


----------



## Ashes

Kids are in bed because they were being awful, I'm stomping on my fiancé's neck, and watching Big Bang Theory looking forward to the next 3 days off.  Yourself?


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm out of the coal mine and enjoying a Chinese buffet


----------



## T33's Torts

I think Monica's back in TX. 

My daddy hates Blondie.  
I'm so glad. My dad is horribe. We went to dinner, and I told Dyl repeatedly, DO NOT ARGUE WITH HIM. Smile and nod. 
Dad was being an a**, and Dylan would not shut up. I even TEXTED him, like "shut the **** up" he kept talking. And I have very little self control, mixed with my dad's temper. So... yeah. Didn't end real well. 

But I'm home now (thank god) and there's a huge puppy on my feet. I'm happy.


----------



## Kerryann

tortoisetime565 said:


> He is so tiny and awesome! I've never had one so little!!


That is way too much cuteness.


----------



## Kerryann

one more day and then the bridal shower.. eek. Tomorrow the carpets get cleaned, I have to wash the house, wash the exterior windows, and clean the last few rooms that need to be cleaned. Why do I feel like I won't make it? Also I have to touch up paint.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> I think Monica's back in TX.
> 
> My daddy hates Blondie.
> I'm so glad. My dad is horribe. We went to dinner, and I told Dyl repeatedly, DO NOT ARGUE WITH HIM. Smile and nod.
> Dad was being an a**, and Dylan would not shut up. I even TEXTED him, like "shut the **** up" he kept talking. And I have very little self control, mixed with my dad's temper. So... yeah. Didn't end real well.
> 
> But I'm home now (thank god) and there's a huge puppy on my feet. I'm happy.



What does Blondie look like? I picture you with Chris Evans.


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Elohi are you still in Oklahoma?



Yep, back in Texas. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> What does Blondie look like? I picture you with Chris Evans.


Lmao.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> What does Blondie look like? I picture you with Chris Evans.


Well, Blondie's brunette now.  One time in high school he dyed his hair the most horrible "blonde" ever.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Well, Blondie's brunette now.  One time in high school he dyed his hair the most horrible "blonde" ever.



Lol. I picture him with a zac efron Highschool musical hair cut but Chris Evans face.


----------



## tortoisetime565

My Mazuri is in!!!! The pellets are huge! I thought they were little.


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> My Mazuri is in!!!! The pellets are huge! I thought they were little.


Lol I soften em and break em up for my little guy. He loves those.


----------



## Elohi

It's hard to sneak pictures of sleeping torts but I got some grainy ones. 
Freckles is sleeping in the first one and both Freckles and Watson are asleep in the second. 






Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> It's hard to sneak pictures of sleeping torts but I got some grainy ones.
> Freckles is sleeping in the first one and both Freckles and Watson are asleep in the second.
> View attachment 84300
> 
> View attachment 84301
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Too cute!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I had dark makeup on the other day, and my friend looks at me and goes "You look like an anime character!" I was like.... ermm.... thanks...?


----------



## tortoisetime565

I like to compare my looks to those of Justin Timberlake.


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> It's hard to sneak pictures of sleeping torts but I got some grainy ones.
> Freckles is sleeping in the first one and both Freckles and Watson are asleep in the second.
> View attachment 84300
> 
> View attachment 84301
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


So cute


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> I had dark makeup on the other day, and my friend looks at me and goes "You look like an anime character!" I was like.... ermm.... thanks...?


........ That's super funny.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Keep him Jessica! Birds are fun!
> (Unless you have 50 in your yard and they **** everywhere and they're loud at 4am)
> 
> So Blondie and I were watching Elmo, and this song "Rubber Duckie" was on.
> 
> "Rubber Duckie, you're the one,
> You make bathtime lots of fun,
> Rubber Duckie, I'm awfully fond of you;
> 
> Rubber Duckie, joy of joys,
> When I squeeze you, you make noise!
> Rubber Duckie, you're my very best friend, it's true!"
> 
> Hmmmm.... well... yeah.
> Elmo really is a sick form of entertainment.


I believe, Bert of Bert and Ernie fame was the original composer and it was, appropriately sang in a bathtub.


----------



## Ashes

Where's my Luke?! Lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> Where's my Luke?! Lol.


Ideally trapped on the couch with a sleeping beauty cutting off the circulation to his arm…


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ideally trapped on the couch with a sleeping beauty cutting off the circulation to his arm…


Yes that'd be fantastic.


----------



## Ashes

Lol that would be good.


----------



## tortoisetime565

That's why I don't have a gf.


----------



## T33's Torts

According to the TFO stalk-o-meter, he hasn't been on since 9:14 last night.


----------



## Ashes

Why? You actually like circulation?


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> According to the TFO stalk-o-meter, he hasn't been on since 9:14 last night.


Lmao!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortoisetime565 said:


> That's why I don't have a gf.


I don't because I married her!!!


----------



## Kerryann

tortoisetime565 said:


> That's why I don't have a gf.


I have a defensive line of dogs that keep my circulation safe.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I don't because I married her!!!


I don't have a girlfriend because I like mens better.


----------



## T33's Torts

Kerryann said:


> I don't have a girlfriend because I like mens better.


Damn you beat me too it!


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> Damn you beat me too it!


I forgot that I'm married too but be has never specifically said I can't have a girlfriend. Hr has said no boyfriends allowed.


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> I forgot that I'm married too but be has never specifically said I can't have a girlfriend. Hr has said no boyfriends allowed.


Ugh, stipulations of marriage! Gotta find ways around em. How typical.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> That's why I don't have a gf.


Okay Isaiah, whatcha talking about?!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Lol. I was referring to the comments above. Lol.

I don't think I would ever find a girl either.. I kinda want to explore my options a little. I'm more focused on turtles and job and collage I don't have time for a girlfriend.


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Ugh, stipulations of marriage! Gotta find ways around em. How typical.


I know right 
I'm looking at last minute bridal shower ideas


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> I know right
> I'm looking at last minute bridal shower ideas


There's so much to do...... When's ur date again?


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> There's so much to do...... When's ur date again?


Her wedding is August 16th but the bridal shower is here Saturday.
Food ordered check
Decorations purchased check
Deck sanded and cleaned check
House half clean only
Carpets get cleaned tomorrow
Eek


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got the complete DVD set for, “The Office" yet I realize now, “Modern Family" has replaced it fully in my life.


----------



## Kerryann

Oh I just had an evil plan. I have to go buy her lingerie tomorrow.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guys my Scottish moss grew mold in my Phillips cage! I freaked out!!! Maybe humidity and live plants is no buyeno idea!


----------



## Ashes

Her wedding, sorry for the mistype.  sounds like everything is getting under control. And you naughty girl! lol.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Kerryann said:


> Her wedding is August 16th but the bridal shower is here Saturday.
> Food ordered check
> Decorations purchased check
> Deck sanded and cleaned check
> House half clean only
> Carpets get cleaned tomorrow
> Eek


 
hey, my wedding is the Friday after yours!


----------



## T33's Torts

I need to go to the dentist.   
Sooooo.... My wisdom tooth never made an appearance... buuuut... I'm pretty sure the aching pain behind my molar is probably a bad sign. Ugh. I'm crossing my fingers in the morning it won't hurt.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ugh. I'm in pain. Someone save me. 
Blondie's amazing and all, but his solution is "grab a couple Tylenol and come kiss me." 

I hate anything to do with teeth. Especially the dentist.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My dad's a dentist. So I had no choice, lol.

Try eating Popsicles or ice cream to reduce swelling. Ice cubes work too. Or try baby teething numbing gel like orajel. Take Tylenol and also warm salt water rinses can help reduce chances of infection if it's erupting through the gums. Buuut see a dentist ASAP since no sense suffering when they can give you good painkillers. You may lose your wisdom but you'll be floating on a cloud!


----------



## T33's Torts

Thanks.  I mostly have the pain under control. But I'm still whining like a little kid.


----------



## dmmj

Kerryann said:


> I don't have a girlfriend because I like mens better.


I also like men better, but prob. for different reasons.


----------



## bouaboua

Working till now. Tired. 

Good Night!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Working till now. Tired.
> 
> Good Night!!!


Good morning everyone! To state the obvious, ITS FRIDAY!!

After work today, I'm meeting up with Sulcata Sandy who has a fat female russian for me. The males will be pleased.


----------



## Telid

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning everyone! To state the obvious, ITS FRIDAY!!
> 
> After work today, I'm meeting up with Sulcata Sandy who has a fat female russian for me. The males will be pleased.


My immediate thought was, "Ken is an evil man, participating in the sex-trafficking trade."


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Telid said:


> My immediate thought was, "Ken is an evil man, participating in the sex-trafficking trade."


To take that further, we have a strong russian transplant population here.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> To take that further, we have a strong russian transplant population here.


Yes. And you like to get your hand on the Russian females. What a lovely guy! ! ! 

Good Morning ALL. What a great way to start our morning. Talking about Russians......


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning Steven! 
I'm very pleased that my mouth isn't in excruciating pain anymore. It's only 6:50, and I didn't fall asleep until 2ish, but I'm usually rested and its very nice.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Guys my Scottish moss grew mold in my Phillips cage! I freaked out!!! Maybe humidity and live plants is no buyeno idea!


No no no no. You have to have high humidity for the RF's. Try sheet moss, or plants in pots. Like, hostas or something.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its already almost 9.  I tried to get Blondie up, because I have to go to the pet store. He just gave me twenty dollars and went back to sleep.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Its already almost 9.  I tried to get Blondie up, because I have to go to the pet store. He just gave me twenty dollars and went back to sleep.


3 down and 8 to go here…slackers


----------



## Telid

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 3 down and 8 to go here…slackers


Likewise. Been at it since 6am...
"We work hard for the money. So hard for the money..."


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

David lee Roth singing “Gigallo" goes through my head…


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I have Spencer, the stray mama kitty, caught up and is now ensconced in the bedroom of the vacant house. And I have an appointment on Monday to have her spayed. I set the trap at 6a this a.m. over at the neighbor's house across the street where I saw the kittens yesterday, however, I've been back over there several times since and I haven't seen hide nor hair of any kittens. I'm wondering if she moved them because she knows I saw them yesterday. I'm tempted to let Spencer go tonight if I haven't caught one by tonight. 

Earlier today, Lassie told me that Timmy was in the well. Misty was barking at the Aldabran yard and when I looked up from what I was doing, I could see an aldabran leg up above the fence. So I go over there and what do I see? An over 200lb tortoise on its side in the waterer. I thought, "Great! How am I supposed to deal with this?" But lucky for me (and the tortoise too) I was able to pull him over by a leg. This is another story that makes a good case for NOT having waterers with straight up and down sides. This waterer is the bottom of a large garbage dumpster and has been in use for two summers. It is about 4' across, and the tortoise just fits inside it. The sides are 8" tall, and it is set down into the ground. It has a drain that allows the dirty water down into a hole filled with rocks under the waterer. Too bad I didn't take a picture to go with the story, but I was just worried I wouldn't be able to manhandle this heavy animal over onto his plastron. I'll go now and get a picture of the waterer for your edification:




As you can see, he evacuated his bowels while he was waiting for the food goddess to come rescue him.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> slackers


Tell me about it. I've been slacking off so much, I literally stay up until 3 working on stuff I should've been doing in the morning.

FYI, I blame blondie.


----------



## tortadise

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I have Spencer, the stray mama kitty, caught up and is now ensconced in the bedroom of the vacant house. And I have an appointment on Monday to have her spayed. I set the trap at 6a this a.m. over at the neighbor's house across the street where I saw the kittens yesterday, however, I've been back over there several times since and I haven't seen hide nor hair of any kittens. I'm wondering if she moved them because she knows I saw them yesterday. I'm tempted to let Spencer go tonight if I haven't caught one by tonight.
> 
> Earlier today, Lassie told me that Timmy was in the well. Misty was barking at the Aldabran yard and when I looked up from what I was doing, I could see an aldabran leg up above the fence. So I go over there and what do I see? An over 200lb tortoise on its side in the waterer. I thought, "Great! How am I supposed to deal with this?" But lucky for me (and the tortoise too) I was able to pull him over by a leg. This is another story that makes a good case for NOT having waterers with straight up and down sides. This waterer is the bottom of a large garbage dumpster and has been in use for two summers. It is about 4' across, and the tortoise just fits inside it. The sides are 8" tall, and it is set down into the ground. It has a drain that allows the dirty water down into a hole filled with rocks under the waterer. Too bad I didn't take a picture to go with the story, but I was just worried I wouldn't be able to manhandle this heavy animal over onto his plastron. I'll go now and get a picture of the waterer for your edification:
> 
> View attachment 84343
> 
> 
> As you can see, he evacuated his bowels while he was waiting for the food goddess to come rescue him.


Good thing you got him righted up. That is a downfall to biggens.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Good morning guys.. I woke up thirty mins before work... Again. I'm going to soak my baby's and then head of to the coal mine. ;


----------



## T33's Torts

Have fun!  

I don't like how fast raisin bran gets soggy.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> hey, my wedding is the Friday after yours!


Not mine  I have been married eight years.


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I have Spencer, the stray mama kitty, caught up and is now ensconced in the bedroom of the vacant house. And I have an appointment on Monday to have her spayed. I set the trap at 6a this a.m. over at the neighbor's house across the street where I saw the kittens yesterday, however, I've been back over there several times since and I haven't seen hide nor hair of any kittens. I'm wondering if she moved them because she knows I saw them yesterday. I'm tempted to let Spencer go tonight if I haven't caught one by tonight.
> 
> Earlier today, Lassie told me that Timmy was in the well. Misty was barking at the Aldabran yard and when I looked up from what I was doing, I could see an aldabran leg up above the fence. So I go over there and what do I see? An over 200lb tortoise on its side in the waterer. I thought, "Great! How am I supposed to deal with this?" But lucky for me (and the tortoise too) I was able to pull him over by a leg. This is another story that makes a good case for NOT having waterers with straight up and down sides. This waterer is the bottom of a large garbage dumpster and has been in use for two summers. It is about 4' across, and the tortoise just fits inside it. The sides are 8" tall, and it is set down into the ground. It has a drain that allows the dirty water down into a hole filled with rocks under the waterer. Too bad I didn't take a picture to go with the story, but I was just worried I wouldn't be able to manhandle this heavy animal over onto his plastron. I'll go now and get a picture of the waterer for your edification:
> 
> View attachment 84343
> 
> 
> As you can see, he evacuated his bowels while he was waiting for the food goddess to come rescue him.


Eek and scary but yay you saved the day


----------



## Kerryann

It's noon and all my in depth cleaning, touch up painting, window washing, exterior hose and window washing are done. Now I'm off to run errands when the carpet cleaner dudes are done.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone! Happy Friday  
Been uber busy with wedding  here's a pic of my dress


We are keeping it very simple and small. We went cake tasting yesterday. Decided to do a cupcake tower.


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone! Happy Friday
> Been uber busy with wedding  here's a pic of my dress
> View attachment 84348
> 
> We are keeping it very simple and small. We went cake tasting yesterday. Decided to do a cupcake tower.


Very beautiful!


----------



## T33's Torts

Very nice Noel. 

I have to find an ORANGE dress. My friend's having some party thing, and 'orange' is the best theme she could come up with. So yeah. Orange. 

I wear _gray... _not orange.


----------



## dmmj

A new bill wants to let the FTC regulate how much photoshop, media is allowed to use.
http://dailycaller.com/2014/06/19/l...ts-new-bill-would-let-ftc-regulate-photoshop/
Looking at beautiful women all day long, an d getting paid for it? I really,really,really want that job.


----------



## T33's Torts

Well, everyone has their dream jobs, right? 
I was pissed the other day, because a rescue group wouldn't hire me due to me being "over qualified". Soooo... Another dreaded interview in 3 days.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone! Happy Friday
> Been uber busy with wedding  here's a pic of my dress
> View attachment 84348
> 
> We are keeping it very simple and small. We went cake tasting yesterday. Decided to do a cupcake tower.


You need to put on this dress and take a picture then post it here.

I'll bet you will get more than 100 "like" of that posting. 

Come on now Noel........! !! ! ! 

100 plus "LIKE" are waiting for you! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Well, everyone has their dream jobs, right?
> I was pissed the other day, because a rescue group wouldn't hire me due to me being "over qualified". Soooo... Another dreaded interview in 3 days.


I love the, “over qualified" reason. It's like “Really? I knew the description when I applied, and I'm ok with it!"


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> You need to put on this dress and take a picture then post it here.
> 
> I'll bet you will get more than 100 "like" of that posting.
> 
> Come on now Noel........! !! ! !
> 
> 100 plus "LIKE" are waiting for you! ! !


I would, but I don't have the dress yet


----------



## Telid

AZtortMom said:


> I would, but I don't have the dress yet


So post without the dress? *Gasp* Scandal!


----------



## bouaboua

Not a problem.......We will be more than happy to wait.


----------



## AZtortMom

Telid said:


> So post without the dress? *Gasp* Scandal!


That would wake up the chat real quick, huh?!


----------



## bouaboua

Telid said:


> So post without the dress? *Gasp* Scandal!


I'm not sure I can "LIKE" this...


----------



## Telid

bouaboua said:


> I'm not sure I can "LIKE" this...


Hey, she isn't married yet - and the chat needed a wake up


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guys I am turning in my two weeks notice tomorrow. Pardon my language but Efffff that place. I'm done.


----------



## bouaboua

Telid said:


> Hey, she isn't married yet - and the chat needed a wake up


You will wake us all up by posting yourself without that dress.

Am I right, Noel?


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> Hey, she isn't married yet - and the chat needed a wake up


She may not be married, but STEVEN is.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Guys I am turning in my two weeks notice tomorrow. Pardon my language but Efffff that place. I'm done.


What's up?


----------



## Ashes

So changed the substrate and moss today. And he already loves it - all I can see is his shell!


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone! Happy Friday
> Been uber busy with wedding  here's a pic of my dress
> View attachment 84348
> 
> We are keeping it very simple and small. We went cake tasting yesterday. Decided to do a cupcake tower.


It's so pretty I love it.

I just went shopping and at last minute I thought how could I do thus whole thing and not get her done scandalous naughty panties and some nighties. 
I got her a gorgeous and comfy white sleep set, a sexy zebra striped short gown, and three thongs. I figured it'd be an inside joke between her and I. When she was 17 I found a couple thongs in the wash and right in the trash they went. I had to get one to wrap my gift.  I'll post a pic when I'm done.


----------



## Kerryann

They light up!!


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> They light up!!


Lol that's too funny.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> You will wake us all up by posting yourself without that dress.
> 
> Am I right, Noel?


Here's your pic Steven!

you want to see my tort??


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Here's your pic Steven!
> View attachment 84420
> you want to see my tort??


You will looks much better in that dress instead of your Sully. 

Buy your Sully do looks very smooth and cute. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Ashes

May I share my dress? I don't wanna steal any thunder, though, Noel.... Now you got me all excited to share.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> May I share my dress? I don't wanna steal any thunder, though, Noel.... Now you got me all excited to share.....


I say post it. I've got five more minutes on this break.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> May I share my dress? I don't wanna steal any thunder, though, Noel.... Now you got me all excited to share.....


 
Puhlease!!!!!!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

CHEEPCHEEP IS LEAVING TOMORROW! HOORAY!


----------



## Yvonne G

So, after the Clovis Animal Control gal was here delivering two sulcatas to me, I went across the street to check my trap. I was able to sneak up on them without making any noise and OMG!!!! There ARE FIVE OF THEM!!! And they're at the gawky teen-age size. So probably about 3 months old. No wonder that poor mama kitty is so hungry. She is the only food source for FIVE large kittens. I had one in the trap and the other four headed for high timber. So I've got the trap re-set and hopefully I'll catch another one tonight.

Here's a picture of my two new sulcata rescues. I have to hang onto them for a couple weeks while Animal Control tries to find the absconded owner.


----------



## Ashes

It's one of a kind.  well I'm sure others may look similar, but there's no duplicate....  whaddya think??


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> May I share my dress? I don't wanna steal any thunder, though, Noel.... Now you got me all excited to share.....


Share, share, share, share......


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> View attachment 84437
> 
> It's one of a kind.  well I'm sure others may look similar, but there's no duplicate....


Are you stunning or what? WOW! You are beautiful.


----------



## Ashes

bouaboua said:


> Are you stunning or what? WOW! You are beautiful.


Awww thanks!!!  I hope he feels the same when he sees it on our day!!! It's so hard waiting so long to wear it!!


----------



## Yvonne G

That's a beautiful dress Ashley and you're going to make a beautiful bride.

I like Noel's dress too.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> So, after the Clovis Animal Control gal was here delivering two sulcatas to me, I went across the street to check my trap. I was able to sneak up on them without making any noise and OMG!!!! There ARE FIVE OF THEM!!! And they're at the gawky teen-age size. So probably about 3 months old. No wonder that poor mama kitty is so hungry. She is the only food source for FIVE large kittens. I had one in the trap and the other four headed for high timber. So I've got the trap re-set and hopefully I'll catch another one tonight.
> 
> Here's a picture of my two new sulcata rescues. I have to hang onto them for a couple weeks while Animal Control tries to find the absconded owner.
> 
> View attachment 84436


Sorry! Yvonne. All the attention been focused on the post after yours.

What are you catching in that trap? I may missed your earlier post.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's ok...I just had to get it out of my system.

Five half-grown kittens that are still nursing off mom.


----------



## Ashes

Yvonne G said:


> That's ok...I just had to get it out of my system.
> 
> Five half-grown kittens that are still nursing off mom.


Aww. I love kittens.


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> View attachment 84437
> 
> It's one of a kind.  well I'm sure others may look similar, but there's no duplicate....  whaddya think??


Its so pretty


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> That's ok...I just had to get it out of my system.
> 
> Five half-grown kittens that are still nursing off mom.


Man OH Man! ! ! 

Are you busy or what!!! Two new Sulcata and maybe 5 more kittens? When you feed yourself??


----------



## StarSapphire22

Now I have to share mine! I don't have a picture of me in it though. 

This picture doesn't do it justice. The lace is so pretty but no pictures pick up on all that detail. The train is pretty long too, which doesn't show here. I love it.


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> Awww thanks!!!  I hope he feels the same when he sees it on our day!!! It's so hard waiting so long to wear it!!


I do not believe you will marry to a guy don't know how to appreciate your beauty and you. You will be the center of that day, and you should be. 

I'm sure of that. Best wishes! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Now I have to share mine! I don't have a picture of me in it though.
> 
> This picture doesn't do it justice. The lace is so pretty but no pictures pick up on all that detail. The train is pretty long too, which doesn't show here. I love it.


This is a pretty dress too! ! ! WOW!!! It is pretty. You owe us a picture of you in it. Promise??????

I like it! ! ! !


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> This is a pretty dress too! ! ! WOW!!! It is pretty. You owe us a picture of you in it. Promise??????
> 
> I like it! ! ! !


 
Promise!  I have my first fitting on my birthday July 3rd. One more fitting after that and it's all done. You might get a picture then...otherwise you'll have to wait til the wedding!


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Promise!  I have my first fitting on my birthday July 3rd. One more fitting after that and it's all done. You might get a picture then...otherwise you'll have to wait til the wedding!


It's gorgeous!


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Promise!  I have my first fitting on my birthday July 3rd. One more fitting after that and it's all done. You might get a picture then...otherwise you'll have to wait til the wedding!


Good things are always worth of wait. Right? Looking forward to it.


----------



## T33's Torts

Your guys' dresses are so pretty!  

I talked Pat out of the stupid orange dress. White cut up tshirt, orange tanktop and I'm going to splatter some old jeans with orange paint.


----------



## mike taylor

You look beautiful . You're going to knock him off his feet . He's one lucky guy .


----------



## Ashes

Thanks everybody!! It was definitely "the one."


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> I also like men better, but prob. for different reasons.


Because they can lift heavy stuff? That would be another reason I like mens better.


----------



## Kerryann

tortoisetime565 said:


> Guys I am turning in my two weeks notice tomorrow. Pardon my language but Efffff that place. I'm done.


Are you excited or nervous? Will they counter offer?


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Awww thanks!!!  I hope he feels the same when he sees it on our day!!! It's so hard waiting so long to wear it!!


He will, my hubby cried.  I am not sure I am allowed to say that in public.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ashes said:


> View attachment 84437
> 
> It's one of a kind.  well I'm sure others may look similar, but there's no duplicate....  whaddya think??


Beautiful dress! You look stunning!


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> Now I have to share mine! I don't have a picture of me in it though.
> 
> This picture doesn't do it justice. The lace is so pretty but no pictures pick up on all that detail. The train is pretty long too, which doesn't show here. I love it.


You guys are making me wanna get married again. 
Your dress is gorgeous too. 
My kids dress is a high low because she is having a beach wedding.


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> He will, my hubby cried.  I am not sure I am allowed to say that in public.


Lol! Oh, he's already said he's gonna cry like a baby.... Just thinking about marrying me brings tears to his eyes... Wait. Is that good or bad? Lmao.


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> Now I have to share mine! I don't have a picture of me in it though.
> 
> This picture doesn't do it justice. The lace is so pretty but no pictures pick up on all that detail. The train is pretty long too, which doesn't show here. I love it.


Absolutely gorgeous! Can't wait to see you in it!


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> Beautiful dress! You look stunning!


Thank you so much! Can't wait to see you in yours!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Thanks! Mine won't be here for another week


----------



## Kerryann

I have to show off my crafts for the shower.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> So, after the Clovis Animal Control gal was here delivering two sulcatas to me, I went across the street to check my trap. I was able to sneak up on them without making any noise and OMG!!!! There ARE FIVE OF THEM!!! And they're at the gawky teen-age size. So probably about 3 months old. No wonder that poor mama kitty is so hungry. She is the only food source for FIVE large kittens. I had one in the trap and the other four headed for high timber. So I've got the trap re-set and hopefully I'll catch another one tonight.
> 
> Here's a picture of my two new sulcata rescues. I have to hang onto them for a couple weeks while Animal Control tries to find the absconded owner.
> 
> View attachment 84436


Holy Molly about the kittens! The smaller sully has a cool split


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You women folk talking in public of crying husbands and grooms is a serious violation of the “Husband/Wife" code! The shame!


----------



## Ashes

Lol I'm not married yet so I'm not breaking a code yet!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You women folk talking in public of crying husbands and grooms is a serious violation of the “Husband/Wife" code! The shame!


GROOMS are covered under the, “Comment Clause…"


----------



## Ashes

Lol! My bad then.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Such pretty dresses! Got my red dress today as well, but for being the hostess vs actually in a wedding. 

I can relate to putting in 2 weeks', I've been sooo close to quitting so many times lately. I get verbally abused by customers on the daily but the managers just go by the "customer is right" mantra. Seriously, my coworkers can be left in tears by how crappy people treat them yet the management only cares if the shopper brings back their wallet to spend more. It's ridiculous. Plus I'm getting nerve damage in my big toes from standing so much and a random shooting hip pain. I tell my coworkers I won't make it to 30 at this rate. But not like I was planning on retail for a career option anyway. 

Off to bed soon since I have to be up early again. 

Is it bad I want a betta fish planted tank? Maybe eventually...


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> GROOMS are covered under the, “Comment Clause…"


I just asked mike and he said he doesn't care if anyone knows.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen and I saw a comedian on the tv machine that was talking about wild animal encounter safety tips. The best had to do with the advice not to smile if you see a wolf because the showing of teeth is seen as an act of aggression by wolves. He followed that with who, while hiking, comes across a wolf and is so happy to see the evil predator of all time that they smile? Crap your pants very possible. Smile all happy, not likely.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> What's up?



I hate my job.


----------



## T33's Torts

Awh Kerry! Now tonight he's gonna be up crying because his wife is sooo _embarrassing!!_


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I hate my job.


 Move west! You can come work with puppies!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortoisetime565 said:


> I hate my job.


Do you know how to read blue prints and build cabinets? If so, I'll hire you.


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> Move west! You can come work with puppies!


Its love to work with puppies. There is a bring your dog to work day. I sent it to my hr lady.


----------



## Kerryann

I may have changed Mikey. I just showed him this crazy idea i had from a pinterest pin and he was like oh yeah we will try that and it'd be cool rather than the normal "are you stupid".


----------



## dmmj

Actually any man crying in front of his wife, who has not lost at least one limb, pref. two or more,must turn in his man card. *(Note wearing of pink, also requires forfeiture of said card)Sorry folks I don't make the rules.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We just had a biggish 3x2 buck walk thru our lower pasture. Not sure if you can tell, he's all in velvet.


----------



## T33's Torts

The most exciting thing we see around here is the occasional raccoon. The last one was HUGE! The tree top moved and I screamed.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Do you know how to read blue prints and build cabinets? If so, I'll hire you.




Cabinetry is in my blood. Although I don't like it much. Lol. My dad teaches it at the highschool I went to. I enjoy lathe work!


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Move west! You can come work with puppies!



I would want to keep them all. That's why I don't work at pet stores! I don't have enough yard for the turtles I would have.


----------



## T33's Torts

Puppies only. No reptilian. That's why its so much fun! 
Dylan's volunteered with them since he was 15, but just recently started working with them, to be paid. He mostly goes to adoption events, at parks and such. Now, he'll get to go through independent adoption cases.  But I think he should stick with the events. He's super approachable, and he talks to people really well. The job I want is helping out at foster homes, different ones back and forth. I don't like people so much..


----------



## tortoisetime565

I love people. But not ignorant people. I want to own my business already. I'm tired of working with people


----------



## T33's Torts

My issue is having to be that super persistent business person behind the fun, smiley puppy girl is hard. BC even if someone isn't suited for a puppy, its like "Oh, tell them what to fix and give them the dog". I told Blondie that if I get stuck at adoption events, I'm going to talk, then give all the adoption **** to him.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Lol. I hate working in general... But I love business. I want to be successful but lazy...


----------



## tortoisetime565

And have turtles.


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't mind working. Its fun, because every job I've had has been awesome. Very social, which isn't super 'me', but still fun.


----------



## T33's Torts

Dude, Blondie's sitting on the floor in the middle of the living room... Ummm... Okay then.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You folks are way too happening. I'm going to bed now.


----------



## T33's Torts

Nighty night Ken.  

Being that I didn't do anything until like 10:30 this morning, I should probably do s' more tortoise stuffs.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You folks are way too happening. I'm going to bed now.


Me too, I'm so tired


----------



## tortoisetime565

Night! Blondie sounds like you are baby sitting! Lol! xD


----------



## T33's Torts

Pretty much.. yeah...  JK. 

He's watching a trail of ants... I asked him what he was going to do about them, and he goes "But tiff, you know you don't like to kill things! Are you absolutely sure you want me to purposely take the lives of these individuals for the sole purpose of our happiness? That doesn't sound like you babe."


----------



## bouaboua

Good Night Tiff. And Good Night to you all.

Sweet Dream.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good night! I forgot to ask, what time is your flight on Sunday? Are you looking forward to it? It feels like you just got back! 
Sweet dreams!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Lol! I'm going to bed too! I'm off slave duty for tomorrow and Sunday!! Yay!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Look like everyone slept in today, huh? 
Today's agenda includes hanging pictures, killing ants, killing ivy, etc. Fun! 

Good morning!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning on this Saturday morning!!

How are you all? Still sleep-in this Morning?

I have a early flight on Sunday which is 6:30 AM Tiff, I need to get up at 5:00. But I will sleep on the flight for sure. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Yvonne G

I caught another kitten last night. Mama is tiger-striped and all five babies are also different variations of tiger. This latest one has a white tip on its tail.

So, I just read this thread sporiadically. Are you telling me that we have THREE future brides here? Exciting times, huh? I don't remember much of my own wedding. It happened too long ago. But looking back at the pictures...oh how young and innocent.


----------



## bouaboua

OK.......

Picture time Yvonne.......I don't mean 5 different variations of tiger. I mean young and innocent.......

Good Morning! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

Ha! I don't have a scanner and taking a picture of a picture really doesn't do it justice.


----------



## bouaboua

WOW! ! !Don't do justice??! ! ! ! ! !

I'll settle for a picture of a picture just for THAT!! ! ! !Let us be the judge of the justice.....Hahahahha....


----------



## StarSapphire22

CheepCheep is en route to a wildlife rescue in the twin cities! He's gonna go be with other birdies and learn how to be a real bird. I still don't want to keep him but it was a little sad to hand him over to strangers and drive away. 

Check out the difference from when we got him to this morning!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning all!!

I woke up to one of my baby sulcatas digging into the Glass. Time for him to go out side!!


----------



## juli11

Good afternoon everybody. Only 4 and an half hour and the soccer game Germany vs. Ghana will start. We preparing us for the game with some pils beer ;-)


----------



## Ashes

Morning all. I smell cinnamon rolls....


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> Morning all. I smell cinnamon rolls....


 
feel like sharing?


----------



## bouaboua

I have my coffee ready. Send it over....

Good Morning! ! ! !


----------



## Ashes

Lol. I don't know if they'll be good by the time they get to you guys!


----------



## bouaboua

OK.....For that case. We settle for a picture. How's that?


----------



## Ashes

Mmmm already devoured.


----------



## StarSapphire22

tease!


----------



## T33's Torts

Yvonne G said:


> I caught another kitten last night. Mama is tiger-striped and all five babies are also different variations of tiger. This latest one has a white tip on its tail.
> 
> So, I just read this thread sporiadically. Are you telling me that we have THREE future brides here? Exciting times, huh?


I used to have 3 little tiger-looking kitties. Not house cats, strays I found and hung around the yard. But I figured, I fed them, cleaned up after them, and de-flea-ed them. So they were mine! 
Oh, and Yvonne, shhhhh... But four future brides..




However not within the next year or so.  My dad is going to flip.


----------



## tortoisetime565

When did Blondie propose?!


----------



## tortoisetime565

This. Is. A. Plot. Twist.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good mornin'. 
The night before you said something about a ring.  I wasn't going to say anything, but why not, right?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Zomggggg! Congrats Tiff! And Blondie. 

I'm glad you can love him! Even though he bites... 

Kinda like a kitten.


----------



## T33's Torts

Thanks Isaiah. 

If you're off today, whatcha have planned?


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm going to clean my room/apartment, turn in applications... I need to go to the antique store I volunteer at, and go flyer about window washing, soak turtles, take them outside, clean my car, clean the cat room, clean the turtle yard, eat, and then relax..


----------



## T33's Torts

That all sounds fun minus the cleaning bits. I most definitely have to clean..... ugh.... *sigh*


----------



## tortoisetime565

I love cleaning... When I don't have to do it. Lol.

I couldn't find Phillip and I was looking and saw a shiny circle which was his eye and his little head was poking up from the soil. It was so cute!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I was on my hands and knees the other day trying to find the mediumish sulcata. Darn thing was under moss, under a log. 
How can that be _comfortable?!_


----------



## tortoisetime565

Lol. How many torts do you have? I thought it was just Tankies!


----------



## T33's Torts

13! Ones a RES, who is going to a new home in a week or so. I have 10 that are permanent residents. The other two will be rehomed in a month or so. One Russian I may ship to my... mother in law? Yeah. I'm just worried cuz its so cold up north.


----------



## Ashes

I have engagement photos today.  very excited.

So, the humidity in little dudes cage has been like 100% since I changed everything yesterday. I had to open the foil on top because I'm afraid he can't breathe. I'm liking the coco chips so far, though. Guess we will see how it goes once it calms down a little.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> 13! Ones a RES, who is going to a new home in a week or so. I have 10 that are permanent residents. The other two will be rehomed in a month or so. One Russian I may ship to my... mother in law? Yeah. I'm just worried cuz its so cold up north.



Wow! I was at 11 three were RES and I gave them to my mom. 8 were torts but Six was taken and my irresponsible brother let Gideon out and he has been gone for 6 days. He should know not to go through the gate but he doesn't care about my feelings.


----------



## T33's Torts

Poor Gideon. 
He may show up. Be patient.  

Ashley, you have it easy! The hard part is getting the humidity UP, not down! Your cage looks great though.


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> Wow! I was at 11 three were RES and I gave them to my mom. 8 were torts but Six was taken and my irresponsible brother let Gideon out and he has been gone for 6 days. He should know not to go through the gate but he doesn't care about my feelings.


Aww, I hope Gideon is found soon (love the name, also).


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> Poor Gideon.
> He may show up. Be patient.
> 
> Ashley, you have it easy! The hard part is getting the humidity UP, not down! Your cage looks great though.


Haha right? Thanks, though!

And congrats!  so much to do now! Or are you gonna wait a while before even starting to plan?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Last time I lost Sheldon for a week and a half and she showed up in the front yard. Same with Rupert but he found a hole in the fence.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ahhhhh! Congrats Tiff!  I squealed and scared the bejeebers outta Taylor. Lol!

Your ring is stunning!

If you need help wedding planning, I'm have a very extensive pinterest board and two years of ideas in my head.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Ahhhhh! Congrats Tiff!  I squealed and scared the bejeebers outta Taylor. Lol!
> 
> Your ring is stunning!
> 
> If you need help wedding planning, I'm have a very extensive pinterest board and two years of ideas in my head.


She really does, Tiff! Lol!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> She really does, Tiff! Lol!


 
Lol!


----------



## T33's Torts

Starsapphire22 said:


> Ahhhhh! Congrats Tiff!  I squealed and scared the bejeebers outta Taylor. Lol!
> 
> Your ring is stunning!
> 
> If you need help wedding planning, I'm have a very extensive pinterest board and two years of ideas in my head.


 Thanks Jessica. I'm definitely not ready yet. I have to tell dad (and survive) first. Fun! 
And I'll be honest, I'm not a ring/jewelry type of person. I always have an anklet on, but otherwise its not super "me." I keep turning it over and taking it on and off. I think I might put it on a chain and wear it like a necklace.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Turtles are fed and babies soaked. Happy life. I'm laying in my bed covered in sweat. But IDC.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Ashes

Morning Noel!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning.


----------



## T33's Torts

In exactly 2 hours I need to be at some adoption event. What's weird is that they cancelled my interview, and emailed me a calendar of events... Soo.... am I hired?


----------



## bouaboua

Morning again. What! this is my third Morning greeting! ! !


----------



## Elohi

Congrats Tiff!!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Steven, its okay, because at least you remember its your third good morning! Sometimes I forget, then don't realize I've already been on.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Morning again. What! this is my third Morning greeting! ! !


Just think of it as being on an episode of Cheers


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Just think of it as being on an episode of Cheers


Yep....! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Que the opening music, “Where everybody knows your torts name…"


----------



## T33's Torts

I've already almost lost my ring twice now. Yay me.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Go Tiff!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm going to get some plants for baby Phillips cage and hope they dong grow mold.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> I've already almost lost my ring twice now. Yay me.


 
Maybe you should just keep it on your finger haha! I fidgeted with it at first, now I practically feel naked without it. You'll get used to it.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Maybe insure it too. You can add it on as a rider for just a couple bucks...in case one time you lose it and can't find it again.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Taylor and I have been battling the ineffectiveness of can openers for 3 years. We use one at least once daily. Today we discovered the mystery hand-me-down appliance in the cupboards was an electric can opener. HOLY CRAP, GUYS. IT'S AMAZING. I've never used one before. I got all the way around on the first try and I didn't hurt my hand.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Maybe you should just keep it on your finger haha! I fidgeted with it at first, now I practically feel naked without it. You'll get used to it.


I took it off to clean the bunny's pan.... I had it on the counter, but I left the mail on top of it and.. yeah.


----------



## T33's Torts

I hate opening cans! So I just buy the pop top kind.   Once, I was so frustrated with the cans, I grabbed a pocket knife and cut the darn thing open. (Also my finger but shhhh )


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guys I'm hotter than a prostitute in church right now.

Punny joke


----------



## T33's Torts

Isaiah, you're cute, but....  

Its really nice here. Amazing for the middle of June. Its great!


----------



## T33's Torts

I noticed that pretty much everyone (with the exception of little kids) refer to me as 'Tiff' or 'Tiffy' (when you're a little kid its comes out "taffy"). I really don't mind, but I think its going to be strange when I'm an old lady called Tiffy.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh no! Blondie cooked the tortoises' veggies!! I don't usually eat the dandelion greens. It was actually very good.


----------



## dmmj

I like taffy,takes forever to eat though.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I found a co-op that sells organic dandelion greens. 

It's been so hot with such high uv that all the dandelions have died! Even the local golf course has dead grass so that's how you know it's bad!


----------



## T33's Torts

The adoption event was sllllowwwww... 4 dogs were adopted. Three Aussie pups and one old lab. I got a neon green tshirt. And a name tag!


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> The adoption event was sllllowwwww... 4 dogs were adopted. Three Aussie pups and one old lab. I got a neon green tshirt. And a name tag!


Slow as in not many people, or slow as in not many people biting.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Sounds fun Tiff! I got everything except cleaning done today! I redid Phillips cage. I put exo Terra forest moss down in 3/4 of the cage to aid in humidity. I purchased two more hibiscuc plants that I planted in the baby Sully's cage. Happy day.


----------



## T33's Torts

There were a mess of little kids. The events are at parks, so its mostly people who aren't specifically looking for a pet. 
I talked to a lot of people, about different dogs and the organization, but no one was really interested. I tried to talk an older lady into adopting one of the labs, b/c she was the PERFECT person to adopt. She didnt, but she gave me her email, so if in a few weeks he's still here, she'll come get him.


----------



## T33's Torts

I think most used line today was "Hi! I'm tiffany, why don't you go get your mom?"


----------



## Yvonne G

I caught another kitten in the trap today. This one is long haired and all gray. That makes 3 so far. They're just as wild as can be. I'm putting them in the bedroom of the vacant house behind my house. The room is filled with tortoise supplies, aquariums, etc. and I don't know if I'll ever be able to catch them again! But at least they're contained and now being fed and watered.


----------



## Telid

Yvonne G said:


> I caught another kitten in the trap today. This one is long haired and all gray. That makes 3 so far. They're just as wild as can be. I'm putting them in the bedroom of the vacant house behind my house. The room is filled with tortoise supplies, aquariums, etc. and I don't know if I'll ever be able to catch them again! But at least they're contained and now being fed and watered.


Possibly a stupid question but... Vacant house? Are you breaking and enterring, Yvonne?


----------



## Ashes

Here's a sneak peek of engagement photos!!! 






We were bein silly in the last one...


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashley!!! They're all so cute!!


----------



## Ashes

I am soooooooo awkward when attention is focused on me so pics are reeeeeeally hard for me..... :/ lol my wedding day will be very fun but very awkward.. Haha. But thank you!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Why do ya think I hate taking pictures so much?!  I am a lot better now though.
You're going to have an awesome day! You should stick a corsage onto little dude. I feel like I may have already told you that... hmm...


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> Why do ya think I hate taking pictures so much?!  I am a lot better now though.
> You're going to have an awesome day! You should stick a corsage onto little dude. I feel like I may have already told you that... hmm...


Oh I've thought about it!! Lol.


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> I am soooooooo awkward when attention is focused on me so pics are reeeeeeally hard for me..... :/ lol my wedding day will be very fun but very awkward.. Haha. But thank you!!


But you are so beautiful!!!!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> But you are so beautiful!!!!!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Aww, thank you so much!


----------



## AZtortMom

Ashes said:


> Here's a sneak peek of engagement photos!!!
> View attachment 84594
> 
> View attachment 84595
> 
> View attachment 84596
> 
> We were bein silly in the last one...


Great pics! Love the shoes! We haven't gotten ours back yet, but will share once we do


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> Great pics! Love the shoes! We haven't gotten ours back yet, but will share once we do


Shoes bought just for the pics, but I kinda like em! Lol.


----------



## jaizei

Telid said:


> Possibly a stupid question but... Vacant house? Are you breaking and enterring, Yvonne?



Now you know what the 'G' means.


----------



## Ashes

jaizei said:


> Now you know what the 'G' means.


Lmao!!!!! Might've scared Brandon when I started laughing out of nowhere... Hahaha.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Great pics Ashes!! Congrats!!


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> Great pics Ashes!! Congrats!!


Thanks Isaiah!


----------



## tortoisetime565

guys I have newsssssszzz. I'm going to open a window washing business. 

Cause yolo.


----------



## Ashes

Haha! Well good for you!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> guys I have newsssssszzz. I'm going to open a window washing business.
> 
> Cause yolo.


Yay! Exciting! You do realize that you absoluletly HAVE to make some sort of 'Glass' pun, right? Plus, you're young, so you could get away with a slightly suggestive slogan... "Can I wash_ your _windows?"


----------



## bouaboua

My daughter and her husband will come for dinner tonight before I fly out to work again. 

Have some family time tonight.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Get this tiff. My last name is Glass. Bwahahahhaha. I think I just won life.


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> Get this tiff. My last name is Glass. Bwahahahhaha. I think I just won life.


Lmao! Perfect!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hence my pun idea.   

Have fun Steven!


----------



## bouaboua

Have the table setup already.




Use paper plate tonight, so don't trouble my wife to wash all the dishes afterward.


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats my mentality every day!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I got so much done today, the longest day of the year. Went to town for an hour or so, came home, watched the second half of the race, then napped. Karen woke me up telling me dinner was ready, so I ate. A very full day indeed. I'm beat!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I finally got my dishwasher all hooked up and not leaking! Buuut we were definitely using paper plates most days since I hate doing dishes. 

I see repticon is headed through the area here in a few weeks. I haven't been in a while but might be tempted to go. My bf goes "I like the looks of the leopard tortoises".. Ruh roh, haha. I told him we should just stick to redfoots for ease of housing and such since we live in a climate of high heat and humidity. Although as of late it's feeling like a savannah with the lack of rain. I told him I want a diamond ring (platinum) annd a radiated tort  No expensive taste here!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Eventually... maybe. Gotta win that lottery! 

I don't want to add more torts until I have a proper outside habitat for Rosie set up anyway so that could actually quarantine.


----------



## Elohi

New moss, updated Hidey-Holes. 












Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm going to have the best cleaning ever!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I love how jungle-y the moss looks! 
Your little ones are so cute! I know Rosie would demolish it instantly. She's got wanderlust regardless of her enclosure size. She crosses the half acre back yard in a few minutes when determined!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm going to have the best cleaning ever!!


I love cleaning my windows.  Then again, I'm weird. However, that is the only form of cleaning that I actually enjoy.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> I love cleaning my windows.  Then again, I'm weird. However, that is the only form of cleaning that I actually enjoy.




Lol. Glass Industries.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey! Tiff congratulations! That is awesome you found someone that makes you truly happy . I wish you a very happy life together . Your dad is going to be ok with it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I'm out of the loop I think. Tiffany, is Blondie, Dillon?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yes Ken. That is correct. And Blondie is now the fiance.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well hell yes! I always have known him to be an honest man, and now he is to make an honest woman of Tiffany. Congrats to both of you, Tiffany and Dillon. Give him a hey from me and a “Well done young-man"!


----------



## Kerryann

The bridal shower turned out perfectly.


----------



## T33's Torts

Kerryann said:


> The bridal shower turned out perfectly.


Yay! Success! Haha.


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> Yay! Success! Haha.


So much stress and work but in the end it was great. I was do worried we wouldn't have enough food but we had so much. It was all great too.


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> So much stress and work but in the end it was great. I was do worried we wouldn't have enough food but we had so much. It was all great too.


Yay! Good to hear!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hello 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

What's up, stranger?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If no one has said it yet, happy summer solstice all! May your gardens be fruitful and your tortoise springtime dallies be bountiful.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I'm out of the loop I think. Tiffany, is Blondie, Dillon?


You're not out of the loop, you're just stuck in a cabinet!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You saw my other post, right? A sincere, heartfelt congratulations to the two of you. May you both good naturedly bug the crap out of each other in another 60 years.


----------



## T33's Torts

I was just reading that. I already bug the crap out of him.  Thank you Ken.  

I'm kind of curious as to where the heck Luke's been.


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Where ya been stranger?!


----------



## bouaboua

Had a such good time with my kids tonight at my house and had too much to drink (2 beer). Time to go to bed, got to get up early tomorrow.

Good night and sleep thigh.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, two beers is nothing.  
Rest up! Loooooong flight coming up!


----------



## tortoisetime565

I've turned in like three apps today. I have another one for Monday but I'm waiting for the store manager to come back.. Tomorrow I'm going to flyer for window washing. Fun..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortoisetime565 said:


> I've turned in like three apps today. I have another one for Monday but I'm waiting for the store manager to come back.. Tomorrow I'm going to flyer for window washing. Fun..


I hope you find gainful employment. Oftentimes the shotgun approach is indeed the best approach.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good luck Isaiah.  
You should try and find a rescue organization that pays employees. Basically you'd be doing volunteer type work, but they give you more responsibility and you get paid.


----------



## T33's Torts

My puppy is getting really, really big. I can tell, because this is the same puppy i used to let sleep completely on my tummy. And now, his legs hang off of me. As of yesterday, he's gained 23lbs!


----------



## Team Gomberg

Tiff, what breed?


----------



## T33's Torts

Team Gomberg said:


> Tiff, what breed?


"Large".... 
He's a Komondor. Almost 3 months old now.


----------



## T33's Torts

"Mop dog"!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For Tiffany


----------



## Team Gomberg

Oooh I've only ever met one of those! What sparked your interest in that breed? Where did you find the breeder?


----------



## T33's Torts

Hahaha! 
I've seriously considered "choosing vegetarian", but I decided that I love bacon too much.


----------



## T33's Torts

Team Gomberg said:


> Oooh I've only ever met one of those! What sparked your interest in that breed? Where did you find the breeder?


I had a mixed rescue a while back. They're truely gentle giants. Plus I haven't met a dog breed I don't like.
This one, my boyfriend adopted from a rescue we work with.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm almost falling asleep from all the nothing I did today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> I had a mixed rescue a while back. They're truely gentle giants. Plus I haven't met a dog breed I don't like.
> This one, my boyfriend adopted from a rescue we work with.


Boyfriend? Fiancé!


----------



## T33's Torts

My bad Ken.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> My bad Ken.


Remember the part of my post of making an honest woman of you? Time to step it up. LOL. I'm going to bed now, night friends.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Lol at that sign Ken. We have a pet pig! I call him Mr. piggily Wiggily.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm just going to leave this right here..........


----------



## Yvonne G

Telid said:


> Possibly a stupid question but... Vacant house? Are you breaking and enterring, Yvonne?



Many, many years ago all the property in my neighborhood belonged to one man and he lived in a very small one-room house. When he became too old to take care of himself he had a house built right next to his (the house I now live in) for his daughter and her family to live in. He subdivided off all the land, leaving this 1 acre section for him and his daughter. When I bought the property, I disconnected the water and electricity to the little house for safety sake, and proceeded to store all my old reptile supplies in that house. So basically, it is an overgrown storage shed.

I was worried that I wouldn't be able to trap the last two kittens because the across-the-street-homeowner fired up his riding mower (the kittens had been hiding under it) yesterday, but this a.m. there was another kitten in the trap. So if my count was correct, there's only one left to catch.

Anybody know where Jacqui is?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Morning everyone!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For some stoopid reason, I've been up over 2hrs. I get 2days to sleep in and on one of those days I sleep in 1 hour and end up getting an hour less sleep than normal because I stayed up too late. What a dumb a$$. As it turns out, I'm feeling a little ill, so maybe that has something to do with it...I see another wonderful nap in my future.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And morning everyone.


----------



## parrotlady

Good morning everyone! Trying to get enough energy to find a cup of coffee. I didn't have to serve the 3 day eviction notice, they managed the to come up with the rent. Today I'll be getting ready to have the house appraised tomorrow. I'll be so glad to get it sold and focus on my place in Az. I plan to get the last half acre fenced. So I can start building a new area for my sulcatas.


----------



## Ashes

Yvonne G said:


> Many, many years ago all the property in my neighborhood belonged to one man and he lived in a very small one-room house. When he became too old to take care of himself he had a house build right next to his (the house I now live in) for his daughter and her family to live in. He subdivided off all the land, leaving this 1 acre section for him and his daughter. When I bought the property, I disconnected the water and electricity to the little house for safety sake, and proceeded to store all my old reptile supplies in that house. So basically, it is an overgrown storage shed.
> 
> I was worried that I wouldn't be able to trap the last two kittens because the across-the-street-homeowner fired up his riding mower (the kittens had been hiding under it) yesterday, but this a.m. there was another kitten in the trap. So if my count was correct, there's only one left to catch.
> 
> Anybody know where Jacqui is?


That is a good question. Where, indeed. Oh Jacqui!! Where are you?!


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For some stoopid reason, I've been up over 2hrs. I get 2days to sleep in and on one of those days I sleep in 1 hour and end up getting an hour less sleep than normal because I stayed up too late. What a dumb a$$. As it turns out, I'm feeling a little ill, so maybe that has something to do with it...I see another wonderful nap in my future.


Bummer.  Hope you feel better!!! Naps are curers of lots of things!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Results of blood work and EEG; sodium is low. I told him I try to salt everything, and he said that's not the best way but didn't follow that up with anything…he's the doctor, shouldn't he make a suggestion without me asking? EEG ? He mention that something strange was going on in my brain, and I'm like, no ****, tell me something I don't know that requires a $1500 test. Anyone who knows me would be able to make that statement!


----------



## Elohi

Good morning y'all. 
I'm sitting in the floor watching my youngest ride her tricycle in circles around the kitchen island. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Good morning y'all.
> I'm sitting in the floor watching my youngest ride her tricycle in circles around the kitchen island.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Figuring you meant “on" the floor, that or you have some real flooring issues that should be addressed.


----------



## Elohi

Lol. Yes, "on". Autocorrect hates me. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Around and around and around lol. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Lol. Yes, "on". Autocorrect hates me.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I'm gonna run with “operator error"!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Results of blood work and EEG; sodium is low. I told him I try to salt everything, and he said that's not the best way but didn't follow that up with anything…he's the doctor, shouldn't he make a suggestion without me asking? EEG ? He mention that something strange was going on in my brain, and I'm like, no ****, tell me something I don't know that requires a $1500 test. Anyone who knows me would be able to make that statement!



Ugh! drs. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Results of blood work and EEG; sodium is low. I told him I try to salt everything, and he said that's not the best way but didn't follow that up with anything…he's the doctor, shouldn't he make a suggestion without me asking? EEG ? He mention that something strange was going on in my brain, and I'm like, no ****, tell me something I don't know that requires a $1500 test. Anyone who knows me would be able to make that statement!


Sodium tablets you cam buy almost anywhere. They make new fancy pills.
They old kind, we used to make bombs out of... Yeah.  Maybe your brain's growing a shell.


----------



## T33's Torts

I can't remember the name of the old stuff. You of all people should know this!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's what I know…they check my blood pressure and tell me the numbers. I say what's that mean? They say it's really good. I say well I try not to watch what I eat, I never exercise, I smoke roll your owns and drink beer to help keep things in line. I get a look of, what the hell can I say to that?


----------



## tortoisetime565

I took some selfies with Mr. Piggily wiggily!


----------



## T33's Torts

Well, there's no such thing as a too good blood pressure, and high blood pressure is related to too much sodium. Right? So.... my increasing your sodium intake, you risk ending up with high blood pressure.


----------



## Yvonne G

Darn it! I've lost the spool off my WeedEater. It takes me a long time to work up the ambition to go get out the weedeater and start working, but I finally did it this a.m. And I'm right in the middle of a really tall section of grass when it stops cutting. I turn it off and take a look and the spool is gone. I've looked and looked, and darned if I can find it. What an excuse to quit working, huh?


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I took some selfies with Mr. Piggily wiggily!


You can tell he was _realllly _enjoying that...


----------



## Yvonne G

tortoisetime565 said:


> I took some selfies with Mr. Piggily wiggily!



Those are so darned cute! It really looks like he's posing for the selfie!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Thanks! He was my moms pig and she bottled him the most but he has an attachment with me. He likes to lay in my lap. He was only supposed to be 20 lbs... He's broke 100.. The Craigslist lady lied!!


----------



## T33's Torts

What a suprise! The lady off craigslist lied?! What an outrage! Sound the alarms! 

Did you pick up my sarcasm here? 

Well, little pigs aren't as calm as the big guys are.


----------



## juli11

Good evenings guys 30min to dinner


----------



## tortoisetime565

He is calm unless you make him get up then he turns into a grumpy pig. He is super stubborn, or pig headed.. Teehee


----------



## Yvonne G

You seem like such a nice kid. I was tempted to say (about the picture), "Which one is the pig?" But then I took it back because you're so nice.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Aww. I would have laughed so hard Yvonne! I try to be nice and find a good quality in everyone... Its hard.


----------



## juli11

Man I hate it I can never talk in this discussion because I'm to lazy to read the hole discussion :-(


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> He is calm unless you make him get up then he turns into a grumpy pig. He is super stubborn, or pig headed.. Teehee


JAR!  That's 50 cents Isaiah.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortoisetime565 said:


> I took some selfies with Mr. Piggily wiggily!


Me too!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Me too!
> View attachment 84659




That's perfect Ken!


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> JAR!  That's 50 cents Isaiah.



For what?! I didn't cuss! xD


----------



## Yvonne G

That's why I have a little tortoise in my signature. I can go back to my last post and read from there.


----------



## Telid

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Me too!
> View attachment 84659


You monster... BBQ tonight?


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, Karen doesn't ever wonder why you do things like taking pictures with bacon?


----------



## Yvonne G

juli11 said:


> Good evenings guys 30min to dinner



An hour and a half until lunch time for me. And I can hardly wait!! I LOVE to eat.


----------



## juli11

Haha yes me too. No time to eat today. I have to prepare me for my practicum tomorrow in the zoo so I'm really waiting for dinner :-D


----------



## Yvonne G

Man, this thread is so active - I posted to Juli11's comment that he can't keep up with reading all the posts, and it appeared so far AFTER his post that now it doesn't make any sense. I guess I'll have to start quoting what I'm responding to.


----------



## T33's Torts

Isaiah, the jar (MY jar) is for lame jokes. Example, last night I said "What do porqupines do in their free time? They QUILLt!" Then I was asked to out money in a jar that doesn't exist. 

If the jar was for swearing, I'd be bankrupt in a week!


----------



## Yvonne G

juli11 said:


> Haha yes me too. No time to eat today. I have to prepare me for my practicum tomorrow in the zoo so I'm really waiting for dinner :-D



What are you doing at the zoo tomorrow?


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy bacon Sunday


----------



## juli11

I do my school or job practicum there for 2 weeks. They have some cool reptiles turtles too  so it's perfect for me ;-)


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning Noel! Happy High Holy Bacon Sunday to you too.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm eating McDonalds. A deliciously nonnutritious lunch! Yum. 

Tiff I don't swear on forum but I do in RL. Lol. We can be bankrupt together.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Ken, Karen doesn't ever wonder why you do things like taking pictures with bacon?


She says she has much bigger things to be concerned about…seems she's been reading my Internet machine thread…


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I've been sitting here for so long I think I've started to grow roots down through the chair. Time to get up and see if I can get into any mischief outside.

Ta ta!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Be safe Yvonne!! 

Does anyone know how I can advertise for my Glass cleaning? Is it legal to tape flyers to the doors of closed businesses?


----------



## tortoisetime565

And ugh. Phillips cage smells groggy like humidity.


----------



## jaizei

tortoisetime565 said:


> Be safe Yvonne!!
> 
> Does anyone know how I can advertise for my Glass cleaning? Is it legal to tape flyers to the doors of closed businesses?



Is this just going to be just for-the-summer type business or a legit, this-is-your-career business?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm off to mow. If I'm lucky like Yvonne, I'll be back in a few!


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh goodness. 3 little kiddos will be over in like 30 minutes. Ugh.. Kristy and Cara are 8 and 7... Hmm.. Glitter glue?? Nathan just follows me everywhere... or sits with the puppy. *sighs*


----------



## AZtortMom

tortoisetime565 said:


> And ugh. Phillips cage smells groggy like humidity.


My enclosures smell like that too, and have gnats, yuck


----------



## tortoisetime565

jaizei said:


> Is this just going to be just for-the-summer type business or a legit, this-is-your-career business?



We will see. I would do it year round. At least until I'm done with collage.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm off to mow. If I'm lucky like Yvonne, I'll be back in a few!



I low mowing. I would totally do a mowing business too!


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> I low mowing. I would totally do a mowing business too!


Depending on where you live, mowing/landscaping services can be VERY successful. I live where many people pay for lawn services of all sorts because they lead very busy lives and any free time they have, the don't want to be mowing lol. Or they don't have room to store lawn care equipment. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm in Oklahoma! But I hate weed eating and edging... I just like the mowing part.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got a rider mower and if I wasn't supposed to drink beer while mowing, why'd they put the beer holder on the fender? Just wondering...whoops, there goes a prized lavender bush! Lol.


----------



## jaizei

Using babysitting as an example; A girl babysitting for friends/family is less likely to get in trouble than a woman that is running an unlicensed daycare out of her home. So if you present yourself as a business vs just a kid, you should probably do things more by the book. 

You need to know applicable laws including which licenses you may need, taxes you are responsible for, etc. Is window cleaning a taxable service in Oklahoma? Incorporation is a good idea to protect your personal assets, as is General Liability insurance (even if you aren't required to have it by law). Forming an LLC usually isn't that hard and may be something you can do yourself. Open separate bank accounts for the business and keep all finances separate. Search "piercing the corporate veil" to understand why this is important. Probably the biggest mistake I see people make is not creating distinct separation between themselves and their businesses. Push come to shove, they could lose their limited liability protection. 


Don't tape flyers to the front of other businesses without permission, regardless of legality. Ask if they'll let you display them. Most community bulletin boards have rules against commercial postings.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> Most community bulletin boards have rules against commercial postings.


Yet are very lax when it comes to “working to save money for college" type posts. Great information given.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Interesting. I will have to look into it. 

On another not. My turtles Instagram now has 300 followers! Woot! Who knew people liked to see pictures of turtles and not me! Lol


----------



## T33's Torts

Someone please save me. This is awful. The girls got a ferret for some reason, and it smells terrible. They let it run around on a leash and harness, and now a good part of the house smells like ferret. Its nauseating! Grossssssss……. Oh, and as I type there is a 4 year old sitting on my foot.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Littlefoot kinda got bare minimum care while we had CheepCheep the last few days...turn lights on and off, give food and water, remove food...finally got a good look at him today and his eyes are a bit sunken in and he just looks off. Soaking him now, but I just don't understand what happened.


----------



## Elohi

Beans is totally morphing into a whole new look. Good grief he's a pretty boy. 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Beans-isn't-so-dark-anymore!.94918/#post-883715



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got two questions; which one of you rug rats ate all the string cheese, and why are the front tires of the mower flat? Ok, three. Who broke the compressor and didn't tell me about it?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Littlefoot kinda got bare minimum care while we had CheepCheep the last few days...turn lights on and off, give food and water, remove food...finally got a good look at him today and his eyes are a bit sunken in and he just looks off. Soaking him now, but I just don't understand what happened.


I'm sure all is fine with Littlefoot. You just need to keep a good eye on changes over the next few days. I'm sure all is fine.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> which one of you rug rats ate all the string cheese?


Sorry Ken.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok, so this rated as article material? Really? Come on menfolk, remove your heads as it were

9 Things Gentlemen Do Without Thinking
MARCH 6, 2014

It may seem antiquated to walk a girl to her door at the end of a date; to insist on meeting her father and gain his approval; to pull the chair out for her at a restaurant, but when it comes down to it being a gentleman never goes out of style.
Though digital communication is the norm, reverting to traditional expressions of gratitude and romance can go a long way. Chivalry is not dead; millennials and the like just need to modernize it. Sometimes you should go the extra mile, be thoughtful and do the little things. Cleaning the house if he/she’s had a stressful day. Surprise her at the office with flowers and her favorite Thin Mint Girl Scout cookies. Don’t just be a nice date, be a the best P.I.C. someone could ever ask for.

Things Gentlemen Naturally Do
1. Send flowers – For special occasions or just because you want to do something special. Flowers are THE classic way to show that you care. Send Mother’s Day flowers. Send birthday flowers. It doesn’t matter when and you definitely don’t need a reason.
2. Open doors – Even if it means walking quickly for the last couple of steps before reaching the door. Open it AND HOLD IT OPEN for anyone within reasonable vicinity to walk through. Show that your sphere of politeness extends to people you may not know.
3. Remember details – names, dates and people. After a conversation, make a list in your phone. Make a Google Calendar reminder for anything significant. Take notes after about her favorite flower, color, type of pasta, TV show, and anything else that is relevant to her (even if it doesn’t seem relevant to you).
4. Give up your jacket – Rain, cold, wind, fog, whatever. If someone else is cold, be a man and give him or her your coat, even if it is only temporary (waiting for the train or standing in line for tickets). The tiny gesture go a long way towards improving humanity.
5. Put your phone away – At dinner turn it off. This goes for women too. It is okay to check out from the Facebook, Email, Txt message world and only pay attention to someone else. Anytime food is present your phone should be OFF or on Silent. During movies, dates, picnics, walks in the park, etc. don’t let push notifications get in the way of what could and should be a special moment. Make memories, dang it!
6. Speak eloquently – Both in person and txt/email. Take pride in elevated grammar. It pays off in the long run. Regardless your age ‘swag’ is not on the list of qualities that makes someone “husband material.”
7. Show compassion – To elderly, children, animals, coworkers, strangers, environment and everything else. Having a strong but kind heart towards others is a true sign that you’re a good human being.
8. Keep promises – Big and small. Fixing the sink and mowing the yard are key day-to-day things to follow through on. Never turning your back on someone and being emotionally available are promises that are sometimes tougher. But gentlemen keep their word. They keep their promises.
9. Surprise often – Among everything, random acts of kindness can turn someone’s day around. Give Mom a call out of the blue. Surprise your girlfriend at the office with flowers. Make surprise dinner reservations at his favorite restaurant. Plan a weekend trip without telling her, then come Friday have a bag packed and whisk her away for a romantic weekend!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I always try to use commas properly. A comma is the difference between, 
I helped Jack, off a horse
and, well, the alternative.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hahaha! I've never heard that one. 
I like, "I ate, Grandpa."


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I always try to use commas properly. A comma is the difference between,
> I helped Jack, off a horse
> and, well, the alternative.


Lmao. I am always on my daughter about grammar, etc. I'm a stickler - I want her to understand how English works. Lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In regard to the “whisk away for a weekend" that doesn't work for us. We truly love where we live, and although we've been to some wonderful locations, they all leave us longing for home…


----------



## dmmj

OMG, I just rewatched airplane. 

i forgot how funny it is, laughed the entire time. Word of warning to those who haven't seen it, it is def not PC, you've been warned.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What's going on guys? No mowing for me so I'm doing our laundry for the week. Karen is at a baby shower, so she will be most happy to see a closet full of nice, clean, scrubs all ready for the week.


----------



## dmmj

T33's Torts said:


> Hahaha! I've never heard that one.
> I like, "I ate, Grandpa."


Let's eat, grandma, lets eat grandma. Punctuation is a life saver.


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> OMG, I just rewatched airplane.
> 
> i forgot how funny it is, laughed the entire time. Word of warning to those who haven't seen it, it is def not PC, you've been warned.


LOVE that movie


----------



## dmmj




----------



## Ashes

Haha! This one cracked me up... Gotta be silly I guess! Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Ashes

Normally I don't post rainbow pics cuz I hate when people do lol but these were perfect in my back yard.


----------



## T33's Torts

I love that pic Ashley! *rainbow and engagement pics* I have no idea how you keep the tounge peircing in though.  I can't stand putting in a stud anymore. When I was in highschool I used to wear it allllll the time. Now its mostly when I want to **** off my grandparents.


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> I love that pic Ashley! *rainbow and engagement pics* I have no idea how you keep the tounge peircing in though.  I can't stand putting in a stud anymore. When I was in highschool I used to wear it allllll the time. Now its mostly when I want to **** off my grandparents.


I feel naked without it! It's weird. I'm trying to make myself take it out. I'm getting too old for it.. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

Apparently TFO auto-bleep has the cussing tolerance of an old woman.. 

It bugs the **** outta me! I have a scar (?) on the roof of my mouth where it'd hit when I bite my lip. That and it'd catch on things. Or having a guitar pick between my teeth... *shudders* The horror..


----------



## Ashes

Lol I've never had a problem except the few times I'd bite it when chewing food. Now that makes me shudder. lol.


----------



## Elohi

It'll let us say shitty but not ****. 
Pissed and pissy but now ****. LOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> It'll let us say shitty but not ****.
> Pissed and pissy but now ****. LOL
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


^^some dork, who may or may not have a potty mouth, figured this out on accident. LOLLLLL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> It'll let us say shitty but not ****.
> Pissed and pissy but now ****. LOL
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I got around **** too  by taking screen shot


----------



## Elohi

I haven't tried other varieties. Hehehe


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

The mods love us


----------



## tortoisetime565

**** those are actually just stars.. Lol


----------



## Elohi

LOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

The kiddos are gone! Yay!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm tired and I feel very abused... by little kids. 
I have tons of stuff to do tomorrow. Including getting up early. I'm excited though. Puppies are so much fun.


----------



## Elohi

My two girls can be rough...I often feel like they are miniature mma fighters and I'm on the losing end of the fight. Lol. 
I get stepped on, jumped on, kneed, elbowed, head butted....you get the idea hahaha. 



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

tortoisetime565 said:


> I took some selfies with Mr. Piggily wiggily!


So cute

Here's a pic of the spread from the shower


----------



## tortoisetime565

Looks like it was for turtles!! xD all that green!!


----------



## Kerryann

My pinterest inspired hanging decorations


----------



## Kerryann

Her with her fantastic gift


----------



## Kerryann

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm just going to leave this right here..........


This is so cute


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Results of blood work and EEG; sodium is low. I told him I try to salt everything, and he said that's not the best way but didn't follow that up with anything…he's the doctor, shouldn't he make a suggestion without me asking? EEG ? He mention that something strange was going on in my brain, and I'm like, no ****, tell me something I don't know that requires a $1500 test. Anyone who knows me would be able to make that statement!


Ha if that wasn't true you'd be hanging out with less weird online friends, like ones who don't have shelled friends.


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> Many, many years ago all the property in my neighborhood belonged to one man and he lived in a very small one-room house. When he became too old to take care of himself he had a house built right next to his (the house I now live in) for his daughter and her family to live in. He subdivided off all the land, leaving this 1 acre section for him and his daughter. When I bought the property, I disconnected the water and electricity to the little house for safety sake, and proceeded to store all my old reptile supplies in that house. So basically, it is an overgrown storage shed.
> 
> I was worried that I wouldn't be able to trap the last two kittens because the across-the-street-homeowner fired up his riding mower (the kittens had been hiding under it) yesterday, but this a.m. there was another kitten in the trap. So if my count was correct, there's only one left to catch.
> 
> Anybody know where Jacqui is?


She's mia


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For Tiffany
> View attachment 84620


There are countries who'd disagree, and how would you know


----------



## Kerryann

tortoisetime565 said:


> Looks like it was for turtles!! xD all that green!!


The meat was brought by my aunt down in that white thing. 
I bought food for an army!!!


----------



## Ashes

Ohmigoodness! I just realized how much little dude is growing! The lines in between his scutes are huge compared to when I got him! Look!
Day I got him:


A few days ago:


Wowsers!


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> The meat was brought by my aunt down in that white thing.
> I bought food for an army!!!


Better to have more than not enough! I love leftovers!


----------



## T33's Torts

He looks amazing! He's gonna start getting real big, real fast!


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> Ohmigoodness! I just realized how much little dude is growing! The lines in between his scutes are huge compared to when I got him! Look!
> Day I got him:
> View attachment 84740
> 
> A few days ago:
> View attachment 84741
> 
> Wowsers!


 Wow that last grown band is thick! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

I'm so excited! He's growing smooth I think, too!! He'd better be after all my hard work keeping his home humid as hell! Lol. I love watching him grow! I knew he was, but since I see him every day it's hard for me to tell so I went back to the very first pic I had and was very surprised!  yay for growing!


----------



## Elohi

I'm still perplexed by beans having some slight pyramiding. It's like wth? They are all in the same enclosure. :-|


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Ashes said:


> Ohmigoodness! I just realized how much little dude is growing! The lines in between his scutes are huge compared to when I got him! Look!
> Day I got him:
> View attachment 84740
> 
> A few days ago:
> View attachment 84741
> 
> Wowsers!


So handsome


----------



## Elohi

The humidity is always high. Never drops below 80% at an point. I've started keeping crap to a of moss in there to insure that his carapace is coming into contact with moisture in addition to the humidity. Oh I *will* win stubborn carapace. I always win. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

My Moe has some pyramiding while Jay has hardly any. I think it is their individual behavior in the enclosure and outside


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> I'm still perplexed by beans having some slight pyramiding. It's like wth? They are all in the same enclosure. :-|
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Well that's odd. :/


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> My Moe has some pyramiding while Jay has hardly any. I think it is their individual behavior in the enclosure and outside


Agreed. I can't think of any other reason why one would be different in the same enclosure...


----------



## Elohi

It seriously looks like a friggin jungle in their enclosure....


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Jay is picker on what she eats and Moe is the garbage disposal


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> It seriously looks like a friggin jungle in their enclosure....
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Mine too, the humidity gets up to 99 percent at times


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> It seriously looks like a friggin jungle in their enclosure....
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Haha I love what I've seen of your enclosure!!! Hence why I changed moss!


----------



## AZtortMom

I have no doubt you are the best tort Mom ever and providing the best care for Beans


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> I have no doubt you are the best tort Mom ever and providing the best care for Beans


No doubt here, either!


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay Steven, @bouaboua incase this post gets lost, so this is when I say that I hope you had a wonderful flight, and wish you a fantastic trip. 
Did your Mazuri get through customs alright? I'm kinda curious.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ooooh guys guess what! I went alllll day today without taking off (thereby not loosing) my ring.  I'm so proud of myself.


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> Ooooh guys guess what! I went alllll day today without taking off (thereby not loosing) my ring.  I'm so proud of myself.


Yay tiff!!


----------



## dmmj

AZtortMom said:


> The mods love us


No comment


----------



## mike taylor

I don't think I could take my ring off . Because I don't want to . Hehehe


----------



## Ashes

I got my first family heirloom today.... My grandmother gave me my great grandmothers ring because she never wears it anymore (she lost a lot of weight) and is tired of it sitting in a jewelry box. I've wanted this ring since I was a child... 


I love opals.


----------



## T33's Torts

dmmj said:


> No comment


Awh!! He loves us sooo much he's speechless!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> It seriously looks like a friggin jungle in their enclosure....
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)




Can you send me your enclosure? I need a jungle theme but I don't know where to start!


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> Awh!! He loves us sooo much he's speechless!!


Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh ****!! I had my ring on all day today.. I wonder if the girls are smart enough to know what it stands for. I didn't even think about it!!!!!  I'm so stupid! If one of them tells either my mom, or their moms, I'm screwed. *sighs*


----------



## Ashes

Night tort peeps. *psst* tiff - it'll be okay.


----------



## T33's Torts

Goodnight Ashley! 

I'm contemplating calling my mom and telling her. I wanted to tell her face to face, but it'd suck for her to find out though an 8 year old.


----------



## Elohi

Beans pyramiding... 



Freckles came ever so slightly starting to pyramid but quickly corrected itself. 



Watson is smooth. 



The only thing I know for sure is Beans was the smallest by far, upon arrival, but quickly surpassed his clutchmate (Watson), and Freckles. Beans eats more supplements than the other two, and I suspicion he is indeed male. All live together all the time. No one really basks but they will soak themselves which is closest to their 60w incandescent bulb. They all eat like beasts. Bottomless pits!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Dinosaurs are badass. The end. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Oh and ps. My torts aren't tiny, I just have big hands LOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Annnnnnnnnd I killed the chat. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup. That and I'm eating dinner.


----------



## T33's Torts

You're fine. I'm here, just multitasking.


----------



## T33's Torts

What's for dinner Ken? I'm hungry! I sense a grilled cheese in my future....


----------



## tortoisetime565

I went to soak Phillip but he is buried somewhere under his 3 in of moss and 3 inches of dirt...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummmm Bacon and eggs of course!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Cheerio's! Yum.


----------



## mike taylor

I with you Tiffany heading to the kitchen!


----------



## T33's Torts

Can't go wrong with cereal!
Okay, complaint of the day.
I'm so short, if I buy a big tshirt to wear around the house, it falls almost to my knees. A fitted (but not necessarily supposed to be) shirt will be an OK length, but then its fitted. OH! And regular sweatshirts, they hang low and usually fall off one shoulder.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I wish I knew that struggle. I'm 6' 2 or 3.. I have to special order 30x36 pants and buy shirts that are super wide so they are long enough. Or I Winnie the pooh everywhere.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its not fair! My mom's 5'7, and my dad's 6'. Not. Fair. And my little, 16 year old sister is an inch taller than Mom. I feel betrayed.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Fluffy kitty snuggles!  I love my Hippopotamus. She's the bestest snuggler. I've been deemed worthy today...lately she doesn't care about anything except food and the sparrows outside our window. It's baby bird season...it's like shark week for cats!


----------



## T33's Torts

I have yet to meet a cat that doesn't want to scratch my eyes out. Some day...


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> Its not fair! My mom's 5'7, and my dad's 6'. Not. Fair. And my little, 16 year old sister is an inch taller than Mom. I feel betrayed.



I feel ya. My mom is 5'8". My little sister is 6'. My scrawny *** is not quite 5'4". I have gigantic mammoth people in my family. My moms mom was close to 6'. My grandpa and all my dude cousins are 6'4" and freaky HUGE beasts of men. My brother and half brother are 6'+. All my moms sisters are between 5'8" and 5'11". And then there's me. 
ONE tiny relative and I picked up her gene. My dad's mom was 5'3" and tiny with a huge bust. Well eff if I didn't get the short gene but my moms no boob gene. Go me. 
Odd man out... Hahahaha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Rosie has some pyramiding too but she's had it slightly from day one of getting her. She probably needs more natural sunlight more often. 

So long story short my black lab got out of his crate into the garage and ate fertilizer and paint and dog kibble. Fertilizer is non toxic variety as is the paint but he was sooo sad when I told him no dinner tonight. He also ripped open a bunch of bags for no reason. Reliving his stray days I suppose.


----------



## T33's Torts

It's sad because 3 of my little cousins (me's the oldest) who are all under the age of 12, are less than 2" shorter than me. By Christmas at least on of 'em will be as tall as I am. I'm like 5'1, 5'2 ish.. My friends are short like me, but they wear freakin' 3" heels every chance they get. Like, THANKS GUYS, sincerely your converse- only friend.


----------



## bouaboua

Landed in Hong Kong airport now. 15 hours flight.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hello Steven! What time is it over there? Its very very early here... Too early for me to be up, but stuff must get done!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I don't believe Tiffany is awake. For you Steven, I'm glad you had a safe flight. I hope you have a very successful trip.


----------



## T33's Torts

Tiffany was most definitely not awake. Am now. Thank goodness for alarms and blondie.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO!


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning Mike!

So, bright and early, before he went to work, blondie and I went next door to his grandpa's house to share some news.
But the best part was watching my cottonball play with the cat.


----------



## bouaboua

Thank you Sir. 

Good morning everyone! Happy Monday and time for me to go to bed. 

You too Tiff. Even young people need to have good sleep.


----------



## T33's Torts

I went to bed at 10, so this is still very good! 
 
Sleep tight!


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Monday everyone


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Landed in Hong Kong airport now. 15 hours flight.
> View attachment 84762


Glad you had a safe flight, get some rest Sir


----------



## Elohi

Hello everyone. Is everyone surviving their Monday this far? Mine has been spent trying to wake up and trying to schedule an eye exam for my middle child who needs glasses big time bad. Sooo...next Monday she has an exam and then glasses.
She is adorable so glasses will just add to her adorable factor lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Made it to first break so far.


----------



## Elohi

I feel lucky that I haven't had any problems with my Leo's. It kills me to read about hatchlings and babies dying 
So sad. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah. I wonder what went wrong with the most recent one. It's just a shame.


----------



## AZtortMom

It's always heartbreaking when I read about hatchlings and babies dying


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning. I woke up 30 mins into my shift. Woops...


----------



## juli11

Cool turtles has my practicum zoo ;-)
Anyone know what that is?


----------



## T33's Torts

Ummm.... Water?...


----------



## T33's Torts

Busy, busy, busy today! Its so much fun though. I absolutely love this!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Working an almost whole day today, did makeup and everything. Feeling good today! Tay and I have a meeting with an officiant after work. Her fee is only $200, so we're hoping she's not crazy like the last guy was.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Working an almost whole day today, did makeup and everything..


For me now I've got six down and five to go.


----------



## T33's Torts

Some stupid lady was letting her kids feed the dogs. Like, excuse me, can you not read the big sign?! You wouldn't want me feeding your kids, so leave the dogs alone. Please and thank you.

Today's shirts are purple!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Feed the kids chocolate covered coffee beans.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good idea. 
Today things are moving at a more realistic pace. But there's still time to sit on empty kennels and talk. Our "boss" gave each of us beer in water bottles.  I _really _like this job.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Chinese pond turtle?


----------



## juli11

Haha water :-D best answer :-D
No something from the southamerica house. For reevesi this female is tooooo big. She's so big like your torso and bigger...


----------



## T33's Torts

One tally for me. Left my ring on my bag.


----------



## T33's Torts

I can't keep my eyes open!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> One tally for me. Left my ring on my bag.


Not good.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah yeah. Its so uncomfortable for me to have things on my hands. I keep taking it off. 

I got a new Russian. Male, 4.3". He's old, but he's so tiny!


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh! And _*good morning, *_Steven!


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> I'm so excited! He's growing smooth I think, too!! He'd better be after all my hard work keeping his home humid as hell! Lol. I love watching him grow! I knew he was, but since I see him every day it's hard for me to tell so I went back to the very first pic I had and was very surprised!  yay for growing!


He looks perfect.


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> I got my first family heirloom today.... My grandmother gave me my great grandmothers ring because she never wears it anymore (she lost a lot of weight) and is tired of it sitting in a jewelry box. I've wanted this ring since I was a child...
> View attachment 84744
> 
> I love opals.


It's so pretty


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> I feel ya. My mom is 5'8". My little sister is 6'. My scrawny *** is not quite 5'4". I have gigantic mammoth people in my family. My moms mom was close to 6'. My grandpa and all my dude cousins are 6'4" and freaky HUGE beasts of men. My brother and half brother are 6'+. All my moms sisters are between 5'8" and 5'11". And then there's me.
> ONE tiny relative and I picked up her gene. My dad's mom was 5'3" and tiny with a huge bust. Well eff if I didn't get the short gene but my moms no boob gene. Go me.
> Odd man out... Hahahaha
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Mike's menfolk are all very short except his one line who are like five ft seven to ten. I am so scared we will have a boy and he will be like five ft three like uncle Al. On the other hand my mom was super short and my dad was six ft three so maybe I will counteract him.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For me now I've got six down and five to go.


days of wearing make up?


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> Oh! And _*good morning, *_Steven!


Yes good morning


----------



## želva

good morning or so i guess. I don't know if you remember me. 
I'm quiet busy with school, but i migh have a plan how to transfer to different faculty as i'm really unhappy with this one.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guys! Phillip lost weight since last week!! (


----------



## T33's Torts

Poor Phillip. A lot of weight? 

I lost weight too..


----------



## Yvonne G

Of course we remember you, Helena! You've been busy with school? Will it cost you to transfer?


----------



## Elohi

Ugh! Butt tons of PVC's today. I hate my heart. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

6 oz Tiff! Should I be worried? He's acting fine!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm assuming you're not talking about pipes?


----------



## T33's Torts

Take it easy Monica... You can volunteer your hubby and son for that stuffs.  

What I should've asked, Isaiah, is what he weighted last week, and then this week? 
The reason I ask is that, if he weighed 7oz, then lost 6oz, be worried. If he weighed 120oz, then lost 6, it'd be okay.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello from China to my TFO friends. Greeting from other side of the world. I hope your week started smooth and fun.

It will be very busy for me and I need great wisdom to get it done. Take care! ! !


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm assuming you're not talking about pipes?



I wish I were talking about pipes lol. 

My heart is being a jerk. 
This is a consecutive rhythm that I stacked to make it fit. The last row is a what normal looks like on my device. Relatively that is. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> I wish I were talking about pipes lol.
> 
> My heart is being a jerk.
> This is a consecutive rhythm that I stacked to make it fit. The last row is a what normal looks like on my device. Relatively that is.
> View attachment 84847
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Hello from China to my TFO friends. Greeting from other side of the world. I hope your week started smooth and fun.
> 
> It will be very busy for me and I need great wisdom to get it done. Take care! ! !


Hi Steven *waves*


----------



## tortoisetime565

He was 50.38 last Monday and 46.xx today.. It was just after a soak and he hasn't eaten...


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> Guys! Phillip lost weight since last week!! (



He may have just emptied his system (stool or urine), he may not have eaten yet, so many valid reasons for him to have "lost" some weight. Usually it is nothing to worry about. If a pattern develops or other behavior changes, then you can worry.


----------



## T33's Torts

First off, 50- 46 does not equal 6oz. 
Just sayin. He only lost 4 ounces. He hasn't eaten... today? Since his soak? Give him a break. Try again tomorrow. After that, if he hasn't eaten, I'd suggest a baby food soak.


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> He was 50.38 last Monday and 46.xx today.. It was just after a soak and he hasn't eaten...



Hasn't eaten just today or hasn't eaten for a couple of days?


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui, looks like we have the same idea, you just type faster than I.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I hadn't fed him today.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I wish I were talking about pipes lol.
> 
> My heart is being a jerk.
> This is a consecutive rhythm that I stacked to make it fit. The last row is a what normal looks like on my device. Relatively that is.
> View attachment 84847
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



 not great, but atleast it's not a flat line....


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Hello from China to my TFO friends. Greeting from other side of the world. I hope your week started smooth and fun.
> 
> It will be very busy for me and I need great wisdom to get it done. Take care! ! !


Don't work too hard! Have a drink for me, okay?


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> Jacqui, looks like we have the same idea, you just type faster than I.



Not me, I am the world's slowest typer.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I hadn't fed him today.


Silly, then how are ya gonna bring his weight back up?!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Hello from China to my TFO friends. Greeting from other side of the world. I hope your week started smooth and fun.
> 
> It will be very busy for me and I need great wisdom to get it done. Take care! ! !



Hmm GREAT wisdom? Well my friend, you may be in trouble.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Lol... Okay. Okay. Maybe I had a minor freak out.. Lol


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> not great, but atleast it's not a flat line....


LOL so true!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

OMG I just got all choked up and teary eyed about Saleama's post about Lyle. I so happy for that ornery little turtle!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

I 


Jacqui said:


> Hmm GREAT wisdom? Well my friend, you may be in trouble.


I know. I'm not that smart. But I know who may able to help. So I'm not worry too much just do what I can. 

Yon know me well Jacqui, You know me well.


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> Lol... Okay. Okay. Maybe I had a minor freak out.. Lol



Now THAT's pretty normal too!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I
> 
> I know. I'm not that smart. But I know who may able to help. So I'm not worry too much just do what I can.
> 
> Yon know me well Jacqui, You know me well.



Being smart and having wisdom are not the same thing at all. I happen to think you have both.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Don't work too hard! Have a drink for me, okay?


I don't drink all when I travel. Because I'm alone here.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui said:


> Now THAT's pretty normal too!



Well this is my second hatchling attempt. My first one didn't go well. RIP Winston.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Steven *waves*


Hello, Hello. How are you? How are the things going? When is the wedding?


----------



## Kerryann

oh my .. I am renting a pink party bus.


----------



## T33's Torts

Well then, drink some water...  
Does your wife ever go on trips with you? Or is she a full time tort-mom?


----------



## T33's Torts

Kerryann said:


> oh my .. I am renting a pink party bus.


Fun! What's the occasion?


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> oh my .. I am renting a pink party bus.



A girl's night out or a bachelorette party?


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> Well this is my second hatchling attempt. My first one didn't go well. RIP Winston.



I think every body gets a bit paranoid when dealing with a hatchling, even if they have never had a bad experience. I hope this go round works out better for you.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I gave Rosie some sphagnum moss and two new fake plants and she's all explorative and tromping all over everything. I'm sure tomorrow it'll be a mess and she'll rearrange it as she wishes. But since she's in a smaller tub vs her huge enclosure I keep changing things around weekly otherwise she spends all day climbing walls and flipping herself.


----------



## T33's Torts

Dylan's sister is in LA for a few days. She's the older one, but she doesn't have kids. Soooo..... She'll stay here until Thursday morning. She hates me. Yay...


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Hello, Hello. How are you? How are the things going? When is the wedding?


I'm doing good, things are good. I meet with another cupcake person tomorrow, so we will see how her red velvet cupcakes are..


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> Dylan's sister is in LA for a few days. She's the older one, but she doesn't have kids. Soooo..... She'll stay here until Thursday morning. She hates me. Yay...



Only fair since your Dad hates Blondie.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I'm doing good, things are good. I meet with another cupcake person tomorrow, so we will see how her red velvet cupcakes are..



Another one? So the first one wasn't so good?


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> Dylan's sister is in LA for a few days. She's the older one, but she doesn't have kids. Soooo..... She'll stay here until Thursday morning. She hates me. Yay...



... but I really bet she doesn't hate you. Give her a chance to get to know you.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui said:


> I think every body gets a bit paranoid when dealing with a hatchling, even if they have never had a bad experience. I hope this go round works out better for you.



Thank you! I hope so too! After he ate he was at 48 grams. Not oz. Idk why I've been saying oz. Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Dylan's sister is in LA for a few days. She's the older one, but she doesn't have kids. Soooo..... She'll stay here until Thursday morning. She hates me. Yay...


Stop doing the things that make her pissy towards you, duh!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann,
Is the pink bus planned for a day I wear makeup or not? That response from you made me laugh. Karen, though said,“Kinda random."


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Another one? So the first one wasn't so good?


They were..ok. Their red velvets were not good and very expensive. So, I'm trying to other venders.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> A girl's night out or a bachelorette party?


Bachelorette party, did I mention it has a stripper pole.


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> I'm doing good, things are good. I meet with another cupcake person tomorrow, so we will see how her red velvet cupcakes are..


If you were here in Michigan I'd say scratch that and go with Just Baked.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A friend of ours was telling us at his daughters wedding, instead of throwing rice, they through paper airplanes. Seems each seat had one on it and the parents started it off to get people to understand the deal with them. I mentioned that that seemed like a real fun idea, and was told its on YouTube or something like that and not as original as I thought.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> it has a stripper pole.


So then no makeup day...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm already starting to fall asleep, and I've yet to finish cooking dinner! Mondays are great in the shop, all the guys are upbeat and positive, but it's still a long day!


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> ... but I really bet she doesn't hate you. Give her a chance to get to know you.


I'm sorry Jacqui, but you're wrong... just this once! 

This is the sister that told me to my face, "You can't wear jeans to the farmer's market! Are you insane?! I'd lend you something of mine, but you wouldn't fit it. Ask Kayla (a 9 year old), she might have something your size!"


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, my Monday goal is usually to sleep though it.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I took three excedrin after work so it'll be interesting to see if I can sleep tonight. 

Mm fresh popped popcorn and an ice cream sandwich!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is what I made


Who loves his baby? Yup, this here Cowboy!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

yuck


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> I'm doing good, things are good. I meet with another cupcake person tomorrow, so we will see how her red velvet cupcakes are..


Mmmmm....Cupcake. Sounds good. 

I have never see wedding cupcake. Of cause, it is my age group thing......You can share some picture how the wedding cupcake looks like?? Thanks.


----------



## T33's Torts

maggie3fan said:


> yuck


Hi Maggie! How ya doing? Better, I'd hope?


----------



## želva

@Yvonne G No it wouldn't cost as we have free public school system, including universities. I think i need to do that as i'm really unhappy in capital city. I more or less hate it here. I was even thinking about getting masters degree, i need it for what i'm schooling, in neighbour country, since it's actually closer than capital to me. 
I guess i'm just frustrated as i feel more and more i don't go to right school.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

T33's Torts said:


> Hi Maggie! How ya doing? Better, I'd hope?


 Been sick, thanks for asking. Looks like I have an infection in that broken bone. Go to the hospital Tuesday so they can poke me and find out what's going on...oh goody, I can hardly wait....


----------



## T33's Torts

What the ****?!?!?!?!?! 
Guess who showed up early. Take a guess. 
Fantastic!! *****. 
I'm in my room pouting. I answered the door, and she literally looks at me and goes "Ew, go put on sweats." 
What the hell am I supposed to say?! Sorry? My bad? My turtle shorts are practically to my knees, but my tshirt falls almost as far. Annnnnd?


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm sorry Maggie.  I hate needles! Eeeeek!! If they hurt you, stab them back!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> Been sick, thanks for asking. Looks like I have an infection in that broken bone. Go to the hospital Tuesday so they can poke me and find out what's going on...oh goody, I can hardly wait....


That really does sound like sooo much fun,(dripping with sarcasm!).


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guys here are some glamour shots from the Craigslist babies!! I'm so glad they are growing smoothly now! Poor guys were kept on reptile sand. 

Happy turtles.


----------



## StarSapphire22

We got our wedding officiant booked today! That's been a big struggle for us. So yay!

I'm having cupcakes too. Taylor's mom is making them....she used to work in a bakery and bakes some pretty awesome stuff. She's frosting them to look like flowers.

Night all!


----------



## T33's Torts

Very nice.  

Isaiah, they're like mini versions of my guys. My two are growing smooth, just insanely slowly because they refuse to eat anything other than greens.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sounds like she's the insecure one of she's telling you to go cover up/change. She's a guest of yours and I guess I don't tolerate rude guests since I refuse to be one. Anyone opening their door to me, even if I'm sleeping on a couch getting fed Mac n cheese gets my thanks and offer reciprocated. 

Hope you can get feeling better soon Maggie! My dad had to have a hand wound cleaned out after a bone infection (knife slip while gutting a moose in a swamp... Who knew that'd lead to infection?) and opted to be put under for it but healed up quick after some iv antibiotics and surgery. I hope yours goes smoothly as well! 

Night all, see you in the morning!


----------



## T33's Torts

I think she's just a *****.  
Good night! You too, Jessica!


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Isaiah, they're like mini versions of my guys. My two are growing smooth, just insanely slowly because they refuse to eat anything other than greens.



My biggest sully, 9in, oogway, was barely growing, but since she's been outside she's been putting on points. I need to weigh her again!. She isn't very wide or long but she is domey! And a grass eating machine! 

That's her... Well her butt..


----------



## T33's Torts

I love the names you give these guys. Most of the torts I get come with generic turtle names... Shelly, Shelby, Sandy, Shells.... I named one Bob, and one Fern. Tank came pre-named as well.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Only Roxx-i came pre named.  all the others were my doing. Phillip was almost a Kevin, Charley, and Herbert.


----------



## T33's Torts

I had a RES named Kimmi. And a yellow foot named Doug, for a while. Both got new homes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm signing off folks. See ya in six.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Gideon was my favorite, name wise and personality wise. I really miss him! I still have a sliver of hope that I'll find him. But I doubt it. :'(


----------



## tortoisetime565

Night Ken!!


----------



## bouaboua

Good night Ken. and all of you. Sweet dreams! ! ! !!


----------



## bouaboua

Last Saturday night, my daughter bought this puppy to my house. This is her new dog. Very cute and cute. 

I love dogs and I know I will be very attach to them. I just cannot or don't want to deal the sadness 10, 12 or 15 years later.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone  have a good and safe morning peeps


----------



## bouaboua

Morning! Morning! You too. Need to be extra careful of Driving in the such early morning.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This morning I am so surprised by how tired I am. I could so easily just crawl back in bed right now. Today best go nice and smooth at work.


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good mourning. As you prepare to wind down for bed, I am winding up for the day.


----------



## tortadise

juli11 said:


> View attachment 84789
> 
> 
> Cool turtles has my practicum zoo ;-)
> Anyone know what that is?


Looks like a rhinnoclemys but not same as this species seen here in southern Costa Rica. I'll have to pull my book out of stuff down there. I've seen some of those. How big was it? Pretty big.


----------



## tortadise

If it was huge could be a Central American river turtle (_Dermatemys mawii_) those are awesome.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning all!!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Bachelorette party, did I mention it has a stripper pole.



Uhhhh no you did not mention that part.  Is that for Ken once he gets that makeup on?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Been sick, thanks for asking. Looks like I have an infection in that broken bone. Go to the hospital Tuesday so they can poke me and find out what's going on...oh goody, I can hardly wait....



*hugs* Sorry Maggie. It seems you always get the short end of the medical stick.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> We got our wedding officiant booked today! That's been a big struggle for us. So yay!
> 
> I'm having cupcakes too. Taylor's mom is making them....she used to work in a bakery and bakes some pretty awesome stuff. She's frosting them to look like flowers.
> 
> Night all!



That sounds pretty!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Last Saturday night, my daughter bought this puppy to my house. This is her new dog. Very cute and cute.
> 
> I love dogs and I know I will be very attach to them. I just cannot or don't want to deal the sadness 10, 12 or 15 years later.
> 
> View attachment 84876



I look at it as I can have 10-15 years of love, happiness, laughter and great memories to get me through the shorter period of great sadness or I can skip the sadness, but also lose all those years of wonder and joy. Me, I go for the long great time over the short not so great time. Having humans in your life, can also open you up for those sad heartbreaking deaths too. If you knew your wife would die within 15 years of you meeting her, would you have given up what you have now? Just a thought and knocking on wood (my head) that she lives a very long and full life.


----------



## Jacqui

Oh and by the way.... good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

želva said:


> @Yvonne G No it wouldn't cost as we have free public school system, including universities. I think i need to do that as i'm really unhappy in capital city. I more or less hate it here. I was even thinking about getting masters degree, i need it for what i'm schooling, in neighbour country, since it's actually closer than capital to me.
> I guess i'm just frustrated as i feel more and more i don't go to right school.



Well, then go for it. You can't really learn if you're uncomfortable and hating where you are.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I need a turtle light switch by my bed so I can wake up turn on lights and then go back to sleep.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> That sounds pretty!


 
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/137922807311738935/

Thanks! They should look something like this.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Lol!


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> What the ****?!?!?!?!?!
> Guess who showed up early. Take a guess.
> Fantastic!! *****.
> I'm in my room pouting. I answered the door, and she literally looks at me and goes "Ew, go put on sweats."
> What the hell am I supposed to say?! Sorry? My bad? My turtle shorts are practically to my knees, but my tshirt falls almost as far. Annnnnd?


I would've said you're at the wrong house your grandfather lives next door . Then shut the door in her face!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Oh and by the way.... good morning!


Hi Jacqui *waves*


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hey, how's it going? Been a but since I was here last


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Hey, how's it going? Been a but since I was here last
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Hello Luke. Been wondering where you've been.

Afternoon all.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hey guys
How's it going?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ashes said:


> Hello Luke. Been wondering where you've been.
> 
> Afternoon all.


I've been at home and sometimes I'm working. Not doing anything special. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

How's life?


----------



## juli11

tortadise said:


> Looks like a rhinnoclemys but not same as this species seen here in southern Costa Rica. I'll have to pull my book out of stuff down there. I've seen some of those. How big was it? Pretty big.




No bigger than rhinoclemmys. And no it isn't a D. Mawii too :-D
Tiny tip and one picture more
Species name start with P.
For example kinixys... Than the species name starts with K. 
Don't know how you call the first Latin name in English :-D


----------



## tortadise

Ah ok. Arrau turtle, Podocnemis expansa is best I can come up with. Super cool.


----------



## juli11

Yes we have a winner :-D
The zoo has: podocnemis expansa/ unifilis, phrynops hillari, C. carbonaria rhinoclemmys p.m. And three aldabras. So some cool turtles but not enough I think :-D


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Lol!



I like that one!!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I would've said you're at the wrong house your grandfather lives next door . Then shut the door in her face!



Count on Mike to get down to the bare bones.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jacqui *waves*



Hello and a belated good morning beautiful lady from AZ.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Hey, how's it going? Been a but since I was here last
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



How are things in your part of the world? How is Lou's leg doing?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ashes said:


> How's life?


Meh. Just a miserable as always. How have you been? Wedding plans going smoothly?


Luke&Lou


----------



## tortadise

juli11 said:


> Yes we have a winner :-D
> The zoo has: podocnemis expansa/ unifilis, phrynops hillari, C. carbonaria rhinoclemmys p.m. And three aldabras. So some cool turtles but not enough I think :-D


Awesome.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hello and a belated good morning beautiful lady from AZ.


*blushes*


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Not wanting to go to work in about an hour... I really just want to hear back from this university animal job so I can quit like all my coworkers have been doing. 

They fired someone over having an energy drink. I asked if it wasn't paid for, because then that's stealing but no, it was theirs. They also told the phone operator they aren't allowed drinks, even water, anymore except on breaks. I seriously don't know how they expect people to not quit when you treat them like robots instead of a human being. 

The phone operator is like 60 years old and you're saying she can't have a sealed bottle of water behind a counter but instead has to wait every four hours to drink anything when she's never even spilled said water? Plus she has to answer phones non stop and the store is kept at 78-80 degrees.


----------



## AZtortMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> Not wanting to go to work in about an hour... I really just want to hear back from this university animal job so I can quit like all my coworkers have been doing.
> 
> They fired someone over having an energy drink. I asked if it wasn't paid for, because then that's stealing but no, it was theirs. They also told the phone operator they aren't allowed drinks, even water, anymore except on breaks. I seriously don't know how they expect people to not quit when you treat them like robots instead of a human being.
> 
> The phone operator is like 60 years old and you're saying she can't have a sealed bottle of water behind a counter but instead has to wait every four hours to drink anything when she's never even spilled said water? Plus she has to answer phones non stop and the store is kept at 78-80 degrees.


Smh..


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> How are things in your part of the world? How is Lou's leg doing?


My part of the world is grey and wet today. It rained pretty heavily early this morning. I was just noticing today that it looked slightly less swollen then it has been. Thank you for your concern. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

I am hot, sweaty, and filthy but I have barely made a dent in the weeds in the area I am working in (even with the help from a couple of black cats).


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> My part of the world is grey and wet today. It rained pretty heavily early this morning. I was just noticing today that it looked slightly less swollen then it has been. Thank you for your concern.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Good to hear the swelling is going down some.  We are cloudy here with a few light sprinkles every so often just for laughs (and to keep the flies biting and the humidity up).


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> Good to hear the swelling is going down some.  We are cloudy here with a few light sprinkles every so often just for laughs (and to keep the flies biting and the humidity up).


Flies biting? I think they call those mosquitoes lol 


Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

It's pretty toasty here. About 96. I'm waiting on my Jeep. It's taking them about 2 hours to change the oil and rotate the tires, *sigh*


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Not wanting to go to work in about an hour... I really just want to hear back from this university animal job so I can quit like all my coworkers have been doing.
> 
> They fired someone over having an energy drink. I asked if it wasn't paid for, because then that's stealing but no, it was theirs. They also told the phone operator they aren't allowed drinks, even water, anymore except on breaks. I seriously don't know how they expect people to not quit when you treat them like robots instead of a human being.
> 
> The phone operator is like 60 years old and you're saying she can't have a sealed bottle of water behind a counter but instead has to wait every four hours to drink anything when she's never even spilled said water? Plus she has to answer phones non stop and the store is kept at 78-80 degrees.



It is always interesting what rules different companies come up with for their employees. One reason I loved working overnights at WalMart as then rules were a lot more relaxed. I would guess their thing was if they let the older lady have her drink, then everybody else should have their water at hand all the time too.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> It's pretty toasty here. About 96. I'm waiting on my Jeep. It's taking them about 2 hours to change the oil and rotate the tires, *sigh*



Sounds like you went to a speedy place.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Flies biting? I think they call those mosquitoes lol
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Nopers, we have the 'sketters too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like you went to a speedy place.


The dealership


----------



## StarSapphire22

Stuck at home today. Taylor and I are writing vows.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> The dealership



They do tend to be sllloooowwww.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Stuck at home today. Taylor and I are writing vows.



How are the vows coming?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> They do tend to be sllloooowwww.


Like tortoises in peanut butter


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Like tortoises in peanut butter



...and outside in the middle of winter in the Artic...


----------



## AZtortMom

Exactly


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Well I looked up OSHA and they can't legally prevent you from free access to water. They'd say she can get all the water she wants from the drinking fountain across the store but then she'd get fired for leaving her work station. 

Every day feels like I'm being handed a stack of TPS reports with 5 managers barking out different orders. And they wonder why people are quitting suddenly that have been there for several years. 

It's been a week and a half since my interview... I sent a follow up email but since it's a university job they said hiring takes longer... When should I call and see if I'm even still a candidate?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guys idk how turtles do it. I'm outside supervising baby Phillip and its hawttttttt. I keep spraying him and soaking him in 5 min intervals.


----------



## Elohi

My little helper








Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> How are the vows coming?


 
Just finished! I think they're perfect. 

Bad news, we're behind a month on rent, landlord said he understood with me being sick and Taylor between jobs (first paycheck comes in the 11th). Today we got served with an eviction notice anyways. Taylor called his grandparents to borrow the rent, so hopefully we're gonna be okay now. So sick of struggling with money lately. Hopefully this will end soon with Taylor's new job. :/


----------



## Elohi

Sorry you've been dealing with money troubles. 
I hate money. It sucks. It is anxiety triggering for me, and not just a lack of it, money in general and how we require so much of it gets to me. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

I have located Gideon!!!,God is so good!


----------



## AZtortMom

tortoisetime565 said:


> I have located Gideon!!!,God is so good!


Yay! Happy turtle dance!


----------



## tortoisetime565

He wondered about a mile away and across at least three busy streentd


----------



## tortoisetime565

He had no shell damage either.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi peeps. Cindy has me scratching my eyes out. You may not be seeing much of me for a while..


----------



## AZtortMom

Sad panda


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Meh. Just a miserable as always. How have you been? Wedding plans going smoothly?
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Smooth as can be! Got our officiant booked, now cake tasting next weekend!


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> I have located Gideon!!!,God is so good!


Oh so happy!!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Ashes said:


> Oh so happy!!!



Thank you! I am too!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I look at it as I can have 10-15 years of love, happiness, laughter and great memories to get me through the shorter period of great sadness or I can skip the sadness, but also lose all those years of wonder and joy. Me, I go for the long great time over the short not so great time. Having humans in your life, can also open you up for those sad heartbreaking deaths too. If you knew your wife would die within 15 years of you meeting her, would you have given up what you have now? Just a thought and knocking on wood (my head) that she lives a very long and full life.


Thank you Jacqui for your nice wishes and blessing. 

I do believe you know our human's life are stages by stages. When I getting married, I also attended lot's classmate's or friend's wedding. When I having my first kid, we also attended lot's baby showers. when my parents passed away I also attended lots funerals of my friends and family's. 

I'm at the age of: If I getting a dog, if by God's Mercy, I do out live my dog, I don't know I'll like to attend his or her's funereal. Or let me put it this way, If I can avoid that one, which I know, it will be the love of my life. I will rather not invested at this time. I have all my shelled friend. The return and reward from them, to me, are equally as the "Best friend of human".


----------



## bouaboua

Hello and Good...........I don't know what I should say! ! !! hahahaha.

Just good, be good and get good.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann,
> Is the pink bus planned for a day I wear makeup or not? That response from you made me laugh. Karen, though said,“Kinda random."


I think it is for sure. I went back to see what spawned that comment and I have no idea so she has to be very right.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> Mmmmm....Cupcake. Sounds good.
> 
> I have never see wedding cupcake. Of cause, it is my age group thing......You can share some picture how the wedding cupcake looks like?? Thanks.


My kids wedding is cupcakes too. Its a cupcake stand with a 6" cake on top and then tiers of cupcakes. Its all rage. Oh and did I mention you skip the 1.50 fee from halls for cutting and serving cake per slice.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Uhhhh no you did not mention that part.  Is that for Ken once he gets that makeup on?


He said he can't have make up and the pole. He probably thought I'd miss that.


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> Hi peeps. Cindy has me scratching my eyes out. You may not be seeing much of me for a while..



Tif, fingernails away from the eyes! No pulling out your hair either. Just think it's only for a few days. You will survive.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> My kids wedding is cupcakes too. Its a cupcake stand with a 6" cake on top and then tiers of cupcakes. Its all rage. Oh and did I mention you skip the 1.50 fee from halls for cutting and serving cake per slice.



Seriously they charge to do that?


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> My little helper



I could use a cute helper like that!


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> He wondered about a mile away and across at least three busy streentd



Boy were the two of you lucky. How long was he gone for?


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Sorry you've been dealing with money troubles.
> I hate money. It sucks. It is anxiety triggering for me, and not just a lack of it, money in general and how we require so much of it gets to me.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



I agree!


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> Smooth as can be! Got our officiant booked, now cake tasting next weekend!



Yum, cake tasting.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> I could use a cute helper like that!


Sometimes it's a fun way to keep her occupied while I'm busy but sometimes it's a mess hahahaha






She helped out in the kitchen today too so I let her play in the "messy as hell" rice sensory bin. She LOVES it and ends up IN it lol. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Yum, cake tasting.


Excited!!


----------



## Jacqui

Seeing pictures almost makes me want my children to start having kids... almost being the key word.


----------



## Kerryann

Awe she's so cute.
Here what wedding cupcakes look like. https://www.google.com/search?q=cup...s.net%2Fheavenlyweddingcupcakes.htm;1200;1378


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Seeing pictures almost makes me want my children to start having kids... almost being the key word.


Haha!! This is my favorite part of the day with my children. Lol.


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Smooth as can be! Got our officiant booked, now cake tasting next weekend!


That's good news.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Seriously they charge to do that?


Yes if they charged a reasonable amount maybe less people would be doing cupcakes. Its insane what they charge for these days. I even have to pay for linen. Its not even special linen like I can rent, its just the halls standard white linen table cloths. Everything is extra.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui said:


> Boy were the two of you lucky. How long was he gone for?



Two weeks! I can't believe it. I prayed for him to return safe and he did!!


----------



## mike taylor

LoutheRussian said:


> My part of the world is grey and wet today. It rained pretty heavily early this morning. I was just noticing today that it looked slightly less swollen then it has been. Thank you for your concern.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


That's why you're so down all the time . You need to move to sunny Texas or California . How's things going with the red headed girl Charlie Brown?


----------



## Kerryann

tortoisetime565 said:


> Two weeks! I can't believe it. I prayed for him to return safe and he did!!


I just read it. You were so lucky.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Count on Mike to get down to the bare bones.


You are damn right! Nobody disrespects me in my house . Family or not .


----------



## tortoisetime565

Kerryann said:


> I just read it. You were so lucky.



I know. I'm going to shelter him. He will be getting his own enclose that is safer than the yard. Until he matures.


----------



## Elohi

I think I'm adopting Russians!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

Elohi said:


> Sometimes it's a fun way to keep her occupied while I'm busy but sometimes it's a mess hahahaha
> View attachment 84957
> 
> View attachment 84958
> 
> View attachment 84959
> 
> She helped out in the kitchen today too so I let her play in the "messy as hell" rice sensory bin. She LOVES it and ends up IN it lol.
> View attachment 84960
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Your daughter is beautiful . I always wanted a little girl but I only make boys . My wife tells me men determinethe sex of the baby . I guess the good lord said I was tough enough. No girl for you . Ha ha But he did give me one amazing woman.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey Tiff! Go to the store and buy one of them blow up pools and some pudding . Then wrestle it out . Ha ha ..... don't for get to have Blondie take pictures or more better videos .


----------



## Telid

mike taylor said:


> That's why you're so down all the time . You need to move to sunny Texas or California . How's things going with the red headed girl Charlie Brown?


We have thunder storms all this week.


----------



## Yvonne G

This is my place marker so I know where to start tomorrow morning...and by the way: Howdy all!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hey Yvonne!! And Night Yvonne! Lol


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Your daughter is beautiful . I always wanted a little girl but I only make boys . My wife tells me men determinethe sex of the baby . I guess the good lord said I was tough enough. No girl for you . Ha ha But he did give me one amazing woman.



Ah thank you! 
You're wife is right, the father determines he sex of each child but timing does as well. I probably know waaaaaaaayyyy too much about that topic lol. 
I guess you were just meant to raise up some great men 
Maybe they will each marry lovely ladies and you'll gain daughters that way. And then there are always grand babies! Are you ready for those? Lol. Wait, how old are you kids? Maybe you already have a grand kid and I'm out of the loop! Hahahaha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

Telid said:


> We have thunder storms all this week.


I know! You must be from the Houston area too . It's because I got a new boat . So its going ti rain everyday . I just want to gi after work and get ne some catfish . I love's me sone fried catfish . I love going to the lake at night. There's bull frogs yummy
!


----------



## Elohi

Stacked 4x8 open top enclosures...good idea or no? Sort of bunk bed style is what I'm thinking. Hmm... 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> My kids wedding is cupcakes too. Its a cupcake stand with a 6" cake on top and then tiers of cupcakes. Its all rage. Oh and did I mention you skip the 1.50 fee from halls for cutting and serving cake per slice.


Sounds good. It is a great and fun idea......

Someone have a photo of wedding cake made out of cupcake?


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Sometimes it's a fun way to keep her occupied while I'm busy but sometimes it's a mess hahahaha
> View attachment 84957
> 
> View attachment 84958
> 
> View attachment 84959
> 
> She helped out in the kitchen today too so I let her play in the "messy as hell" rice sensory bin. She LOVES it and ends up IN it lol.
> View attachment 84960
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Is this consider child labor? But send her to my house.....Hahahaha She just so cute...


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> Sounds good. It is a great and fun idea......
> 
> Someone have a photo of wedding cake made out of cupcake?


 
You can have all the photos you want in 1 month and 28 days from me!


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> You can have all the photos you want in 1 month and 28 days from me!


Alright....

I will wait.....


----------



## StarSapphire22

Well 1 month, 28 days, and however long it takes my parents to edit the images. 

Maybe it'll end up on instagram...we're gonna have guests use a hashtag.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guys mold is growing on my fake moss! How do I keep this stuff out? It can't be good for baby Phillip!!!


----------



## LoutheRussian

mike taylor said:


> That's why you're so down all the time . You need to move to sunny Texas or California . How's things going with the red headed girl Charlie Brown?


My sister would love you for telling me to move to Texas. She's been trying for a couple years now. And the redhead... Well one step forward three back


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

Good night to you all from a land far away.

You too Luke. Take care and sweet dream.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  have a safe Day!


----------



## bouaboua

You too AZtotrMom. You too. 

Happy working. I know. I know.......you will try your best.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Taylor starts his new job today. I have to be up at 6:00. Gross.


----------



## bouaboua

Best wishes to Taylor and you go back to sleep....hahahahaha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning. Another day, another 15¢...


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> Best wishes to Taylor and you go back to sleep....hahahahaha


 
Nope I gotta go to work too. He's my ride, so I had my schedule adjusted a bit at work.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Nope I gotta go to work too. He's my ride, so I had my schedule adjusted a bit at work.


Well...If this is the case. That's good that you can adjust your working schedule accordingly and May you get your own ride soon.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Ken. 

Another day, another big nothing or everything to me.....But it's all good.


----------



## bouaboua

And then it is time for me to sign-off here. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Yvonne G

'Mornin' all...hope you all have lots of plans for the day and are able to keep busy. I plan to use my NEW weedeater and finish up what I started a couple days ago. If I finish in time I plan to start on a new house for Dudley. I just built him a new one last year and I see termite leavings around one edge of it. Its right by my house (sharing a wall) so I want to get it out of there ASAP. I'm going to build a free-standing house for him up on cement blocks and hopefully the termites won't be able to get to it.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning TFO!*


----------



## ShadowRancher

Hello, good morning! It's been awhile but I finally have time to show my face around here again. I've still got a lot of changes and things going on in my life but I work for the university that i graduated from last year now and there just isnt as much work in the summer.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> And then it is time for me to sign-off here.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Sleep well!


----------



## Jacqui

ShadowRancher said:


> Hello, good morning! It's been awhile but I finally have time to show my face around here again. I've still got a lot of changes and things going on in my life but I work for the university that i graduated from last year now and there just isnt as much work in the summer.



That was convenient to work where you went to school.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> 'Mornin' all...hope you all have lots of plans for the day and are able to keep busy. I plan to use my NEW weedeater and finish up what I started a couple days ago. If I finish in time I plan to start on a new house for Dudley. I just built him a new one last year and I see termite leavings around one edge of it. Its right by my house (sharing a wall) so I want to get it out of there ASAP. I'm going to build a free-standing house for him up on cement blocks and hopefully the termites won't be able to get to it.



Morning Yvonne! Good luck with the weedeating. Dudley will enjoy that. I will be pulling and cutting more weeds/grass today.


----------



## ShadowRancher

Jacqui said:


> That was convenient to work where you went to school.



haha yeah it was my student position that was completely unrelated to my major but I got sucked in  but working for the university I get a couple of free classes every year so I'm going to start working on my masters while I work.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hey all


----------



## ShadowRancher

Hey!


----------



## Elohi

Good morning everyone. It's rainy this morning and supposed to be muggy most of the day. That must mean truly soupy because most people think it's muggy here all the time when they visit, residents tend to disagree, I guess we are used to it. 
The torts will get to go outside and hang out in the humidity 

Did anyone have an opinion or alternate suggestion about my 4x8 stacked open top enclosure idea for the Russian pair I am probably adopting? Pros cons?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

And does anyone know if hibernating Russians help with fertile egg production?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> And does anyone know if hibernating Russians help with fertile egg production?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Hibernating won't aid in fertilization. What it will do is spark the male to breed even more. Which usually isn't an issue with Russians. Are you going to do a 4x8 dual enclosure. So the male his own and female has her own 4x8 enclosure. I think that's a great idea. Just may want to use a gap in between each enclosure. Like the one that is stack on top will get warmer from the heat rising from the lower pen. But being inside shouldn't be an issue. That could be remedied with a lower wattage heat bulb on bottom than top.


----------



## Elohi

tortadise said:


> Hibernating won't aid in fertilization. What it will do is spark the male to breed even more. Which usually isn't an issue with Russians. Are you going to do a 4x8 dual enclosure. So the male his own and female has her own 4x8 enclosure. I think that's a great idea. Just may want to use a gap in between each enclosure. Like the one that is stack on top will get warmer from the heat rising from the lower pen. But being inside shouldn't be an issue. That could be remedied with a lower wattage heat bulb on bottom than top.




Yes, this would be an indoor enclosure and I would take them outside often, like I do my Leo's. At least that's my plan initially until I can section off some yard that my dogs can't get to. I have a small fence outdoor enclosure for my Leo's, but even with it fenced, I bring my dogs in before I put the Leo's out. Chances...I don't take them with my torts lol. 
Anyways, I figured if the enclosures were stack far enough apart, heat from the lower enclosure would dissipate pretty quickly as long as the enclosures were not too close together. 
And each Russian would have their own enclosure. 
For breeding, as they are a breeding pair, how often should I put them together? Outdoors or indoors?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

^^whoops I meant, is it better to let them breed indoors or out. Maybe that makes no difference at all, especially to the male. lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortadise

Sounds perfect. I'd find out when Russian typically ovulate. When I had some and bred them they laid in late winter to early spring. So placing the male in with her in the winter for a few hours up to a week would be good. Katie would know [email protected] .


----------



## T33's Torts

This is torture!


----------



## ShadowRancher

Elohi said:


> ^^whoops I meant, is it better to let them breed indoors or out. Maybe that makes no difference at all, especially to the male. lol.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Sounds like you have an awesome set-up planned!


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> This is torture!



We miss you!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> ^^whoops I meant, is it better to let them breed indoors or out. Maybe that makes no difference at all, especially to the male. lol.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
Elohi's trying to set the mood with some romantic lighting and ambiance, hahahahahaha.


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Elohi's trying to set the mood with some romantic lighting and ambiance, hahahahahaha.



LMAO!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

LoutheRussian said:


> My sister would love you for telling me to move to Texas. She's been trying for a couple years now. And the redhead... Well one step forward three back
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Your sister is smart . You should give it a shot . Whats keeping you in the rain and cold? Plus there's a lot of hot girls in bikinis in Texas . Just go hangout at the lake . Shoot I'll even take you out on my boat . Do some fishing and you can do some chasing . Ha ha


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> This is torture!


Hey did you see my solution?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hey all!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey! Hey! Hey! You!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I am a rockstar at work today. Dolla dolla bills y'all!


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm still do sleepy. And I let my self sleep in until 11:30.


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm still do sleepy. And I let my self sleep in until 11:30.


I would still be asleep if I didn't have kids. I am chronically behind on sleep. Lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm a morning person. I get up about 5:30a and finish working outside or whatever around 11a. Then I crash and even may take a nap...love those naps!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

I really want that baby Sulcata that diamondbp has in the for sale section! The lopsided one!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yvonne G said:


> I'm a morning person. I get up about 5:30a and finish working outside or whatever around 11a. Then I crash and even may take a nap...love those naps!!


I love waking up early because I can get so much done! But I hate waking up.. Lol


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> I would still be asleep if I didn't have kids. I am chronically behind on sleep. Lol.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Wait! Kids make you loose sleep?! 

Jk! Lol


----------



## mike taylor

No way my kids sleep half the day away .


----------



## tortoisetime565

mike taylor said:


> No way my kids sleep half the day away .


How old are they?


----------



## tortadise

It stormed pretty good in north texas(Dallas area) late afternoon to early evening yesterday. Has made the humidity like a jungle. But the little mahouti turtle is loving it. All the tortoises are outside and loving it. Lmfao this little guy cracked me up when my employee sent me this pic of it.


----------



## tortoisetime565

That is to cute!


----------



## ShadowRancher

haha it looks like an Alien. "Where is this strange place I have landed?" it didnt storm yesterday in SC but it acted like it for a while so its nice and humid today for the sullies.


----------



## mike taylor

tortoisetime565 said:


> How old are they?


One is 14 the other one is 11 . My oldest is 18 he moved out on his own . Got a little house on a 1/2acre of land .


----------



## Yvonne G

Hot and dry here. We won't even be THINKING of rain until maybe (I SAY MAYBE) September.


----------



## tortoisetime565

mike taylor said:


> One is 14 the other one is 11 . My oldest is 18 he moved out on his own . Got a little house on a 1/2acre of land .



Wow! I'm 18 but don't plan on moving out until I'm finished with collage.. Cause I'm not independent.. Lol.


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> One is 14 the other one is 11 . My oldest is 18 he moved out on his own . Got a little house on a 1/2acre of land .



My 13 yr old has yet to come downstairs...
My 2.5 yr old on the other hand is almost always up before 8. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yvonne G said:


> Hot and dry here. We won't even be THINKING of rain until maybe (I SAY MAYBE) September.



We got rain last night.. The news guy said we were going to have golf ball hail and low 50's and it sprinkled for like 45 mins and didn't even thunder or hail. 

I brought torts inside and had to make makeshift enclosures for the night which consisted of a raised garden planter a divider a wooden bottom and two lights. 

It was all for nothing I was upset.


----------



## tortadise

Yvonne G said:


> Hot and dry here. We won't even be THINKING of rain until maybe (I SAY MAYBE) September.


Man oh man. We will get that way late July to August. But occasionally get a typical Texas thunderstorm during summer. They are very refreshing when it is just super hot.


----------



## ShadowRancher

In SC we get constant convection thunderstorms during the summer....its so hot and humid in the morning that somewhere between 2-4 all water that evaporated rains back down.


----------



## Ashes

Afternoon all! So, my bank was closed suddenly by the FDIC this past weekend. That sucks. Now I need a new bank but what happened to free checking?! I don't wanna pay a monthly fee...


----------



## tortadise

Ashes said:


> Afternoon all! So, my bank was closed suddenly by the FDIC this past weekend. That sucks. Now I need a new bank but what happened to free checking?! I don't wanna pay a monthly fee...


Bank closed? Hopefully you got all your money you had in there? Most of the big banks you can get free checking if you open a savings account and put a minimum in there every month. You always transfer it out if you want.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> Afternoon all! So, my bank was closed suddenly by the FDIC this past weekend. That sucks. Now I need a new bank but what happened to free checking?! I don't wanna pay a monthly fee...


I've got Wells Fargo. I pay for nothing. I think there is some stipulation that you have at least x-amount deposited per month or some such clause, but it's not exstream. I just told them I wanted an account that I wouldn't be charged for or I'd go elsewhere. They figured it out with a smile.


----------



## Elohi

THUNDER!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> THUNDER!!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Are you starting to sing the song or stating an event?


----------



## Elohi

LOL both!
And possibly the name of one of those Russians! I haven't even laid eyes on them and I'm already trying to name them. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Rain and thunder. Thunder and lightening. Peas and carrots. Hahahaha. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Batman and Robyn
Tea and Coffee
Rollie and Pollie
OMG I'm a dork. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You said it...


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You said it...






Elohi(Earth)


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I have my checking account with ally and it's all online but they actually give back interest even on checking accounts. Not much, but it's free and I make a few spare dollars a year by just keeping money in the account. 

Speaking of finances though, my credit card had a fraudulent charge so now I get to wait on the replacement... So sick of all this hacking and crappy dishonest people!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lunch is over...


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> THUNDER!!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Not sure where in Texas your at. But I work in downtown Dallas and it just rained like 4" in an hour. Mega thunder and lightning. If your north it's coming.


----------



## ShadowRancher

RosieRedfoot said:


> I have my checking account with ally and it's all online but they actually give back interest even on checking accounts. Not much, but it's free and I make a few spare dollars a year by just keeping money in the account.
> 
> Speaking of finances though, my credit card had a fraudulent charge so now I get to wait on the replacement... So sick of all this hacking and crappy dishonest people!



That happened to me a couple of months ago. The bank called and asked me if I spent $700 at a walmart in texas.


----------



## Elohi

I'm in San Antonio. This spring/summer has been awesome but we still need more :0/


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> I'm in San Antonio. This spring/summer has been awesome but we still need more :0/
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Ohhhhh ok. Way south of us. I was working in Austin few months back for like 7 months. Bad drought there and San Antonio for sure the past many years.


----------



## Elohi

tortadise said:


> Ohhhhh ok. Way south of us. I was working in Austin few months back for like 7 months. Bad drought there and San Antonio for sure the past many years.



The drought has been awful. I hope the rain we've been getting is the new trend. The more the better!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## RosieRedfoot

ShadowRancher I sent you a pm. Just in case you don't get notifications like my app tends to do to me.


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> The drought has been awful. I hope the rain we've been getting is the new trend. The more the better!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Haha yeah. Well the seasons are changing for sure. The earth has tilted a bit more. Changing our whether patterns and seasons lengths. Every so often it happens. La Niña, and El Niño will change it all up too.


----------



## mike taylor

tortadise said:


> It stormed pretty good in north texas(Dallas area) late afternoon to early evening yesterday. Has made the humidity like a jungle. But the little mahouti turtle is loving it. All the tortoises are outside and loving it. Lmfao this little guy cracked me up when my employee sent me this pic of it.
> View attachment 85005


What you looking at! See something you like?


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all *yawn* I love naps


----------



## Elohi

That little turtle looks like an little 3d cartoon character. Hahaha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

tortadise said:


> It stormed pretty good in north texas(Dallas area) late afternoon to early evening yesterday. Has made the humidity like a jungle. But the little mahouti turtle is loving it. All the tortoises are outside and loving it. Lmfao this little guy cracked me up when my employee sent me this pic of it.
> View attachment 85005


This picture is awesome! 
This is the ultimate SQUIRREL! Moment


----------



## tortadise

mike taylor said:


> What you looking at! See something you like?


Haha. Kinda reminded me of a swim up bar for turtles.


----------



## ShadowRancher

RosieRedfoot said:


> ShadowRancher I sent you a pm. Just in case you don't get notifications like my app tends to do to me.



got it


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> Batman and Robyn
> Tea and Coffee
> Rollie and Pollie
> OMG I'm a dork.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Hall and Oates?
Eggs and Bacon?
LOL


----------



## Yvonne G

Bacon? Did someone say Bacon???


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning everyone. How was your day??


----------



## Yvonne G

How much longer are you going to be away from home, Steven?

Thanks for asking...my day has been pretty lazy. Just can't seem to work up any ambition.


----------



## AZtortMom

My day is going pretty well


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm feeling lazy too. I cleaned up Dante's bed from his post-fertilizer-feast-explosion at least. He's most sad about not getting dinner for two days because they advise no food until stools are firm again.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## RosieRedfoot




----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> How much longer are you going to be away from home, Steven?
> 
> Thanks for asking...my day has been pretty lazy. Just can't seem to work up any ambition.


This is only the first week. I have three more weeks to go. ETD 07/19. Long trip this time. Thank you for checking.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guys I get to adopt the sweet little unique Sulcata that diamondbp has.  I'm so excited I just wet my plants... Literally I watered them like 5 mins ago. 

Anyways. I got a brand new 40 gallon tank that is 36.1" x18.25" x17" high. 

I didn't want to get a tank to big because this sully was hatched sideways and has the tendency to flip. So I wanted to make it big enough but not to big. Besides I'll have her outside most of the time when I do Phillips Sun Baths. 

This tank came with a half lid and a long hood I think its a 30" hood.

I'll be getting her a nice sunlight bulb.  happy happy happy


----------



## tortoisetime565

And this tank comes with a glass lid that folds. Yay!! 

It was on sale for $80 too!!


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> Guys I get to adopt the sweet little unique Sulcata that diamondbp has.  I'm so excited I just wet my plants... Literally I watered them like 5 mins ago.
> 
> Anyways. I got a brand new 40 gallon tank that is 36.1" x18.25" x17" high.
> 
> I didn't want to get a tank to big because this sully was hatched sideways and has the tendency to flip. So I wanted to make it big enough but not to big. Besides I'll have her outside most of the time when I do Phillips Sun Baths.
> 
> This tank came with a half lid and a long hood I think its a 30" hood.
> 
> I'll be getting her a nice sunlight bulb.  happy happy happy


Yay!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Ashes said:


> Yay!!


I'm so excited!!  I love underdogs!


----------



## LoutheRussian

mike taylor said:


> Your sister is smart . You should give it a shot . Whats keeping you in the rain and cold? Plus there's a lot of hot girls in bikinis in Texas . Just go hangout at the lake . Shoot I'll even take you out on my boat . Do some fishing and you can do some chasing . Ha ha


The women there are something else. I went to a club in Dallas last time I was there and damn was it fun. Plus I'm a sucker for tha southern drawl. My job is keeping me here. I make such good money here (even though I risk death every time I'm out). I can make a solid 50-60k a year I a high school diploma in McKinney Texas. As for the boat, I'd too busy chasing fish with you to worry about chasing girls. The girls are always there when the fishing is done. I haven't sport fished in years though


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ahhhhh…couch…


----------



## tortoisetime565

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ahhhhh…couch…



Don't worry. They are more scared of you than you are of them!


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> I think I'm adopting Russians!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Russians need space from each other especially if you get ones with tude's like mine. She even gets mad that she can see Henry.


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> My sister would love you for telling me to move to Texas. She's been trying for a couple years now. And the redhead... Well one step forward three back
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Being one let me tell you after 8 yrs of marriage Mike would stay say that about me.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Kerryann said:


> Being one let me tell you after 8 yrs of marriage Mike would stay say that about me.


She's not my first redhead I know just how crazy they can be. Which can be both good and bad 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> Good morning everyone. It's rainy this morning and supposed to be muggy most of the day. That must mean truly soupy because most people think it's muggy here all the time when they visit, residents tend to disagree, I guess we are used to it.
> The torts will get to go outside and hang out in the humidity
> 
> Did anyone have an opinion or alternate suggestion about my 4x8 stacked open top enclosure idea for the Russian pair I am probably adopting? Pros cons?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I have an indoor and outdoor area for mine. I can't leave mine outside especially now with the beverly hillbillies living behind me but they go out regularly for exercise.  I would have to see a drawing of it to really add input because to me it sounds like unless they were offset it would be restrictive for natural light.


----------



## Kerryann

tortadise said:


> It stormed pretty good in north texas(Dallas area) late afternoon to early evening yesterday. Has made the humidity like a jungle. But the little mahouti turtle is loving it. All the tortoises are outside and loving it. Lmfao this little guy cracked me up when my employee sent me this pic of it.
> View attachment 85005


That face awwww soooooooooo adorable... aww


----------



## bouaboua

What you all been up to tonight? It is good to have the forum that makes me feel somehow connected.


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> Bacon? Did someone say Bacon???


I had spicy black bean burgers for dinner with vegan bacon on top oh and vegan cheese too.. all natural kosher pickles though and mustard.... oh and vegan mayonnaise.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> What you all been up to tonight? It is good to have the forum that makes me feel somehow connected.


I got stabbed in the face repeatedly today and I feel like I got stabbed in the face . On the other hand it looks awesome so there's that so maybe after I endure the pain it will be well worth it.


----------



## Telid

bouaboua said:


> What you all been up to tonight? It is good to have the forum that makes me feel somehow connected.


Wednesday! Over half way towards being able to sleep a full night... C'mon weekend!


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> She's not my first redhead I know just how crazy they can be. Which can be both good and bad
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


So you are crazy then?


----------



## bouaboua

Telid said:


> Wednesday! Over half way towards being able to sleep a full night... C'mon weekend!


I'm step ahead of you. It is already Thursday here. But weekend is harder for me because I'm all alone. 

So I cook. I clean and do nothing. How's that sound??


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> I got stabbed in the face repeatedly today and I feel like I got stabbed in the face . On the other hand it looks awesome so there's that so maybe after I endure the pain it will be well worth it.


What happened?? But sounds like you take in it as a mature adult.


----------



## T33's Torts

Me is insanely tired. I've heard enough les jokes to last me a lifetime, and on top of that i worked 10 and a half hours today. I got my schedule, and it looks unreasonably unlike the job discript. *sighs*


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> What happened?? But sounds like you take in it as a mature adult.


I had facial injections done. I told the dr as she was doing it and was like wow you really don't flinch at the needle that I get a needle in the eye at least twice a year for my eye issues so a needle to the face.. bring it.  I had like four times the normal amount today though and wow my face feels like I got worked over a bit right now. I took some tylenol though, and I will live.


----------



## Kerryann

Telid said:


> Wednesday! Over half way towards being able to sleep a full night... C'mon weekend!


Yes sleep is in the works for me too.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> What you all been up to tonight? It is good to have the forum that makes me feel somehow connected.


We are relaxing. I had an interesting day today at work. I found a knife in one of the trailers I was unloading. It was positioned on top of a very large stack of boxes and could of caused serious injury if the boxes were pulled down and someone didn't see the knife. The knife was a large kitchen knife. It was definetly set up to hurt someone... Not cool


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> We are relaxing. I had an interesting day today at work. I found a knife in one of the trailers I was unloading. It was positioned on top of a very large stack of boxes and could of caused serious injury if the boxes were pulled down and someone didn't see the knife. The knife was a large kitchen knife. It was definetly set up to hurt someone... Not cool


How does that happen? eek...


----------



## christinaland128

I don't often stumble into chat but when I saw "stabbed in the face" I became curious. Lol 

And also sympathetic because I'm a Pre-K Teacher and I get stabbed, jabbed drawn on, kissed, legoed in the face all day. And most recently, a child sneezed in my mouth. Which coincidentally I woke up with Strep on Sunday. LOL


----------



## AZtortMom

People are jerks. Someone must have snuck a knife into the hub or broken open a box from a retail store


----------



## AZtortMom

christinaland128 said:


> I don't often stumble into chat but when I saw "stabbed in the face" I became curious. Lol
> 
> And also sympathetic because I'm a Pre-K Teacher and I get stabbed, jabbed drawn on, kissed, legoed in the face all day. And most recently, a child sneezed in my mouth. Which coincidentally I woke up with Strep on Sunday. LOL


Welcome to the chat


----------



## AZtortMom

Kerryann said:


> I had facial injections done. I told the dr as she was doing it and was like wow you really don't flinch at the needle that I get a needle in the eye at least twice a year for my eye issues so a needle to the face.. bring it.  I had like four times the normal amount today though and wow my face feels like I got worked over a bit right now. I took some tylenol though, and I will live.


Owie! Sounds painful! I hope you are ok!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Kerryann said:


> So you are crazy then?


Everyone is a little crazy. Redheads just get an extra dose. Fortunately I have brown hair.


Luke&Lou


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We went and saw how to train your dragon 2. Our house is always 80 in the summer so right now Rosie is meandering the floor. She's chilling under the end table sitting on a receipt that blew off... Dunno why but she makes a good paperweight!


----------



## Kerryann

christinaland128 said:


> I don't often stumble into chat but when I saw "stabbed in the face" I became curious. Lol
> 
> And also sympathetic because I'm a Pre-K Teacher and I get stabbed, jabbed drawn on, kissed, legoed in the face all day. And most recently, a child sneezed in my mouth. Which coincidentally I woke up with Strep on Sunday. LOL


ewww I would have squealed and ran around.. but I applaud you for what you do.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> We went and saw how to train your dragon 2. Our house is always 80 in the summer so right now Rosie is meandering the floor. She's chilling under the end table sitting on a receipt that blew off... Dunno why but she makes a good paperweight!
> 
> View attachment 85067
> View attachment 85068


She has such a sweet face. I also thinks he needs a skateboard.


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> I had facial injections done. I told the dr as she was doing it and was like wow you really don't flinch at the needle that I get a needle in the eye at least twice a year for my eye issues so a needle to the face.. bring it.  I had like four times the normal amount today though and wow my face feels like I got worked over a bit right now. I took some tylenol though, and I will live.


WOW....That is major OUCH! ! ! ! ! needle to the eye!!!??? 

I may pee my pants.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> We are relaxing. I had an interesting day today at work. I found a knife in one of the trailers I was unloading. It was positioned on top of a very large stack of boxes and could of caused serious injury if the boxes were pulled down and someone didn't see the knife. The knife was a large kitchen knife. It was definetly set up to hurt someone... Not cool


So you confiscated the knife? That is scary. Where that knife coming from?? In your line of work you must seen it all.


----------



## AZtortMom

Sure did. We think it came from Massachusetts. It is crazy what I see.. We will be able to track down who loaded that trailer too


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I think she'd need a custom built skateboard. She found where the blanket fell off the end table and is sitting half under it peeking out. 

Darn iphone. Half my apps are saying "cannot download" and won't open. Ugh, apple... Whhhy must you be so complicated? Maybe it's just my phone because it keeps glitching >.<


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Sure did. We think it came from Massachusetts. It is crazy what I see.. We will be able to track down who loaded that trailer too


So new kitchen knife added to your collection? Or is a pieces of junk??


----------



## Ashes

Oh, good evening friends. Little Dude has apparently decided that after his massively large poop/soak he was too tired to eat and has gone to bury himself..... and it's fruit day!!!! What redfoot walks away from FRUIT?! I'll tell you - MY TORT! Jeesh. What I do to please this tiny thing, and what do I get in return? An upturned nose and a butt. 

Well.... at least his butt is super cute.


----------



## AZtortMom

They wouldn't let me keep it  my supervisor took it. It was about 8 inches long. It was a piece of junk


----------



## tortoisetime565

Kerryann said:


> I had facial injections done. I told the dr as she was doing it and was like wow you really don't flinch at the needle that I get a needle in the eye at least twice a year for my eye issues so a needle to the face.. bring it.  I had like four times the normal amount today though and wow my face feels like I got worked over a bit right now. I took some tylenol though, and I will live.



For shots or any needle necessities I get restrained and sedated on nitrous...


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> For shots or any needle necessities I get restrained and sedated on nitrous...


Agreed.


----------



## christinaland128

Ashes said:


> Oh, good evening friends. Little Dude has apparently decided that after his massively large poop/soak he was too tired to eat and has gone to bury himself..... and it's fruit day!!!! What redfoot walks away from FRUIT?! I'll tell you - MY TORT! Jeesh. What I do to please this tiny thing, and what do I get in return? An upturned nose and a butt.
> 
> Well.... at least his butt is super cute.


My reds like Mango like it's going out of style. Fresh or frozen.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> They wouldn't let me keep it  my supervisor took it. It was about 8 inches long. It was a piece of junk


No one get hurt some time is the best and only thing we ask. But how can people leave things like that on top of things and knowing sooner or later people will need to upload. Figure.......


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> No one get hurt some time is the best and only thing we ask. But how can people leave things like that on top of things and knowing sooner or later people will need to upload. Figure.......


I know. I just don't understand either


----------



## dmmj

I am gonna avoid pretend chat, every time I turn away a dozen new pages pop up.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> WOW....That is major OUCH! ! ! ! ! needle to the eye!!!???
> 
> I may pee my pants.


Trust me you want to run away but your body knows you can't move. It's like a horror movie. It's even worse when your surgeon has really nasty coffee breath. 
I actually remember starting to come too during my retina detachment surgery. There was no pain and I was in twilight but I remember being like I think that's sewing on my eye by the sensation, and my surgeon telling me to stop moving.


----------



## Ashes

dmmj said:


> I am gonna avoid pretend chat, every time I turn away a dozen new pages pop up.


I never catch up. I start on the last page and just say hi. Lol.


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> I know. I just don't understand either


Yes people.... Sheash


----------



## AZtortMom

Kerryann said:


> Trust me you want to run away but your body knows you can't move. It's like a horror movie. It's even worse when your surgeon has really nasty coffee breath.
> I actually remember starting to come too during my retina detachment surgery. There was no pain and I was in twilight but I remember being like I think that's sewing on my eye by the sensation, and my surgeon telling me to stop moving.


That's what it was like when I had my LASIK surgery.


----------



## LoutheRussian

AZtortMom said:


> Sure did. We think it came from Massachusetts. It is crazy what I see.. We will be able to track down who loaded that trailer too


What is it that you do? I'm glad that knife didn't fall and hurt someone. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

Kerryann said:


> I have an indoor and outdoor area for mine. I can't leave mine outside especially now with the beverly hillbillies living behind me but they go out regularly for exercise.  I would have to see a drawing of it to really add input because to me it sounds like unless they were offset it would be restrictive for natural light.



I'm thinking something like these that I found on the interwebs. Like this but bigger. Distance between level possibly larger as well. 






These are not my images, but images found when doing a search for stacked enclosures. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> I am gonna avoid pretend chat, every time I turn away a dozen new pages pop up.


When I come bank after that I just read the last few pages and join I'm random like. Besides your posts make me laugh, especially the pics.


----------



## AZtortMom

LoutheRussian said:


> What is it that you do? I'm glad that knife didn't fall and hurt someone.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I work for UPS


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> I'm thinking something like these that I found on the interwebs. Like this but bigger. Distance between level possibly larger as well.
> View attachment 85069
> 
> View attachment 85070
> 
> View attachment 85071
> 
> These are not my images, but images found when doing a search for stacked enclosures.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


They could be very cool


----------



## tortoisetime565

Kerryann said:


> They could be very cool



Very cool indeed!


----------



## Elohi

Minimum 4x8 each. That would be an easy size since it's the size of plywood. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

I just remembered I can't sleep on my face


----------



## Elohi

What did you have done to your face?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Well, everyone I'm off to bed. Have a good nite


----------



## StarSapphire22

I gots a new turtle.


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> Well, everyone I'm off to bed. Have a good nite


Me too.

Night all.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Me three! Got up at 6, got stuck late at work so I worked a nine hour shift, went straight to my brother in laws baseball game, let my MILs dogs out, went to Barnes and Noble, straight into bed. I'm pooped. Night guys.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Night to all of y'all!! I'm going to shower then got the bed!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Welllllll……… The bleach blonde devil- *clears throat* I mean, my _sister-in-law_ is gone. Thank goodness. I couldn't have handled longer. Anywho, some new concerns: new Russian has worms. Puppy killed my pillow. I'm finding chips in wall paint… maybe new, maybe not. I'm randomly loosing weight, and its borderline unhealthy. Next week, I'm scheduled 61 hours in 6 days. 
But overall, I'm good.  What's everyone up to tonight?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm not looking forward to working tomorrow night then turn around working 8am. Buuut I do get the weekend off! 

Try to eat some hearty meals and don't forget to eat! Maybe the tort gave you worms! Jk... But sometimes I wonder why we humans don't deworm ourselves regularly, especially after travel and such. 

So called job interviewer and he said he's waiting on hr (which has been short staffed) but they should be back in the office next week and I should hear from them. He said I was not forgotten and I basically said how I'm still interested and was just checking in. Crossing my fingers that it goes well!


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> Trust me you want to run away but your body knows you can't move. It's like a horror movie. It's even worse when your surgeon has really nasty coffee breath.
> I actually remember starting to come too during my retina detachment surgery. There was no pain and I was in twilight but I remember being like I think that's sewing on my eye by the sensation, and my surgeon telling me to stop moving.


What???? 

Those surgeon learn this from CIA? sounds like torturing.....


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Well, everyone I'm off to bed. Have a good nite


Good night! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

tortoisetime565 said:


> Night to all of y'all!! I'm going to shower then got the bed!!


Good night to you too.


----------



## Elohi

Hi Steven. How are you?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

I'm good Thank you. On my Asia trip again. That's all.


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> I'm good Thank you. On my Asia trip again. That's all.


I bet the jet lag is rough. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

Yes. Woke up at three this morning and just cannot go back to sleep. But this come with the package. Just glad and thankful I still able to work and have a job.


----------



## Elohi

Look what I spotted in the sky today!
I've. Lost. My. Mind. #crazytortoiselady




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

WOW...

It sure looks like a big tortoise carry a small one. 

You not pulling our leg right? You did not Photoshop this image.....


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guys my baby redfoots cage is at 99%-100% humidity!! Yayayayyaya!!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The cloud gods say you need more tortoises.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hididily ho neighborino 


Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  have a safe Thursday


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  have a safe Thursday


I'm up - but going back to sleep. Maybe. Lol. Morning all.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Gross. So early. So gross. If I get stuck late at work again today I'm gonna be pissed. And I have to have dinner with my in laws after work. I just want to stay home and nap. But I got a talking to yesterday that HR can't protect me anymore with my absences since I'm a contracted employee. So now, even if I feel awful, I have to go in or I lose my job.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> What????
> 
> Those surgeon learn this from CIA? sounds like torturing.....


Yah that is awful.  I hate it.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> Yes. Woke up at three this morning and just cannot go back to sleep. But this come with the package. Just glad and thankful I still able to work and have a job.


I'd like to go home and go back to sleep. I have two hours of meetings where I just sit here and nag people.


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> Look what I spotted in the sky today!
> I've. Lost. My. Mind. #crazytortoiselady
> View attachment 85101
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


That is the best ever!!!!!! I see it


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> I'd like to go home and go back to sleep. I have two hours of meetings where I just sit here and nag people.


You know what? I nag people all day long. 

But look at the bright side. Thanks God for those people not doing what they suppose to do so we have a job of nagging them and get pay.


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> You know what? I nag people all day long.
> 
> But look at the bright side. Thanks God for those people not doing what they suppose to do so we have a job of nagging them and get pay.


Better to be the one doing the nagging than to be the one getting nagged at 


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> Better to be the one doing the nagging than to be the one getting nagged at
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Yes my Friend.....Yes!


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> You know what? I nag people all day long.
> 
> But look at the bright side. Thanks God for those people not doing what they suppose to do so we have a job of nagging them and get pay.


So you are a project manager too? ha... I am not one but on one project, the one that is in EU so it makes me work funky hours, I do a PM role. I much prefer being in a tech lead role though. Getting to design new systems using emerging technology is way more fun than hunting people down for dates.


----------



## ShadowRancher

Blerg....so sleepy, had board game night with some friends last night and it went late. But I was victorious!


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> WOW...
> 
> It sure looks like a big tortoise carry a small one.
> 
> You not pulling our leg right? You did not Photoshop this image.....



Lol! No leg pulling or photoshop. I took two pictures while on a walk with the family last night. Well technically I was on a bike but I snapped two pictures of the sky because storm clouds had it just gorgeous. Here are the two originals. One is blurry.






Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> So you are a project manager too? ha... I am not one but on one project, the one that is in EU so it makes me work funky hours, I do a PM role. I much prefer being in a tech lead role though. Getting to design new systems using emerging technology is way more fun than hunting people down for dates.


I'm in charge of the total quality of my company. 

People just can not follow a simple "do what you say ans say what you do". But Thank God for that.


----------



## bouaboua

Again. It was a very busy day but somethings are been done. Tired. Time to check out and wish everyone have a great day.


----------



## mike taylor

squirtle said:


> *RE: Welcome to Tortoise Forum .org !*
> 
> 
> 
> It is looking great! Good job and thanks for starting this site!!!


Its a space ship Buzz!


----------



## mike taylor

Elohi said:


> Look what I spotted in the sky today!
> I've. Lost. My. Mind. #crazytortoiselady
> View attachment 85101
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Its a space ship Buzz!


----------



## Yvonne G

Love the tortoise cloud...thanks for posting the picture!

Good morning to everyone except Steven...I think it's "Good evening" to him. 

Darn that Jacqui. She buzzes in here for a few posts then disappears again. What gives?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Someone stole my lead at work. a $40,000 lead. UGH. Crawling under a rock and not coming out after my shift today.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> Someone stole my lead at work. a $40,000 lead. UGH. Crawling under a rock and not coming out after my shift today.


A lead as in a leader person, a sales lead, an electrical lead?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning all


----------



## RosieRedfoot

If I get this new job the hours are gonna be rough... Up before 8am every day  but I'll manage and get used to it.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Kerryann said:


> A lead as in a leader person, a sales lead, an electrical lead?



Sales lead. GRRR. I'm not paid on commission or anything, but it's how my performance is measured, and it's just a crappy thing for someone to do.


----------



## tortoisetime565

StarSapphire22 said:


> Sales lead. GRRR. I'm not paid on commission or anything, but it's how my performance is measured, and it's just a crappy thing for someone to do.




I know a guy who can take care of this problem................


----------



## Yvonne G

So, out of a litter of 5 feral kittens, I was able to trap 4 of them. I turned them loose in the bedroom of the vacant house on the back of my property. This bedroom holds many aquariums, pig blankets and miscellaneous carriers, feeders, waterers, lights, etc. The only available space in the room is about 6' square in the center of the room.

This a.m. my daughter came over to help me catch them to take them to the SPCA. We started at 7:30 and just now finished. Whew! What a mad house. But we were able to capture all 4 of them. They're now in a big dog crate in my garage waiting until 10a when the SPCA opens.

In the meantime, I was bitten twice by the little monsters. There's blood all over everything in the bedroom. If anyone has any suggestions for me so I don't get cat bite fever, I'm willing to try. I rinsed good with cold water, then applied a compress of moistened salt.

I feel like the great white hunter!


----------



## LoutheRussian

tortoisetime565 said:


> I know a guy who can take care of this problem................


I'll do it for cheap


Luke&Lou


----------



## tortoisetime565

LoutheRussian said:


> I'll do it for cheap
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



How cheap? I have 5... No 7 dollars.... And a candy bar!


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> How cheap? I have 5... No 7 dollars.... And a candy bar!



LOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm mad at you Elohi!! Lol

Jk!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guys, the last three days baby Phillip has been waking up, going to his water bowl soaking himself for 10-15 mins then eating!! The whole reason I got him was so I could baby him and he doesn't even want me!! Why must they be so independent!!


Its going to suck having kids... They grow up and leave you.. I'm not prepared!!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Look what I witnessed!! I think Roxx-i is female!!! 


Also saved a turtle on the way to work.


----------



## ShadowRancher

Yvonne G said:


> So, out of a litter of 5 feral kittens, I was able to trap 4 of them. I turned them loose in the bedroom of the vacant house on the back of my property. This bedroom holds many aquariums, pig blankets and miscellaneous carriers, feeders, waterers, lights, etc. The only available space in the room is about 6' square in the center of the room.
> 
> This a.m. my daughter came over to help me catch them to take them to the SPCA. We started at 7:30 and just now finished. Whew! What a mad house. But we were able to capture all 4 of them. They're now in a big dog crate in my garage waiting until 10a when the SPCA opens.
> 
> In the meantime, I was bitten twice by the little monsters. There's blood all over everything in the bedroom. If anyone has any suggestions for me so I don't get cat bite fever, I'm willing to try. I rinsed good with cold water, then applied a compress of moistened salt.
> 
> I feel like the great white hunter!


I have a friend whose mom has had several litters show up under her house and since I'm the only one not deathly afraid of spiders it was always my job to crawl under and flush them out. It always feels so good when you catch one though! We think we finally nabbed and fixed the mamma a couple of months ago though so hopefully I'll never have to do it again.


----------



## Ashes

Yvonne G said:


> So, out of a litter of 5 feral kittens, I was able to trap 4 of them. I turned them loose in the bedroom of the vacant house on the back of my property. This bedroom holds many aquariums, pig blankets and miscellaneous carriers, feeders, waterers, lights, etc. The only available space in the room is about 6' square in the center of the room.
> 
> This a.m. my daughter came over to help me catch them to take them to the SPCA. We started at 7:30 and just now finished. Whew! What a mad house. But we were able to capture all 4 of them. They're now in a big dog crate in my garage waiting until 10a when the SPCA opens.
> 
> In the meantime, I was bitten twice by the little monsters. There's blood all over everything in the bedroom. If anyone has any suggestions for me so I don't get cat bite fever, I'm willing to try. I rinsed good with cold water, then applied a compress of moistened salt.
> 
> I feel like the great white hunter!


Did u wash it with antibacterial soap? Just keep an eye on it.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tortoisetime565 said:


> How cheap? I have 5... No 7 dollars.... And a candy bar!


Done! Who I gotta whack? 


Luke&Lou


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rockysmom said:


> RE: Sulcata
> 
> I have a 3 yo Sulcata named Rocky... not sure yet if he is a Rocky or a Raquel... But Im glad we have this site. It will be great to be able to discuss and share with other sulcata owners. As soon as I figure out the photo deal I will post some




Well I got a list!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

This ignorant child went on to tell me how my Sulcata, Gideon, does not need water in his enclosure. I went on to correct him. I looked on his page he is like 12 and has like 3 posts about how his Sulcata did not wake up from Hibernation.. I told him they don't hibernate.. This makes me so sad that we let people own tortoises and kill them because of their lack of knowledge.  my heart breaks.


----------



## juli11

Who win the game??

Germany!! :-D


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> This ignorant child went on to tell me how my Sulcata, Gideon, does not need water in his enclosure. I went on to correct him. I looked on his page he is like 12 and has like 3 posts about how his Sulcata did not wake up from Hibernation.. I told him they don't hibernate.. This makes me so sad that we let people own tortoises and kill them because of their lack of knowledge.  my heart breaks.



I responded in IG. It is sad but he has time to learn and a pliable mind at such a young age. He may be a great keeper someday if he absorbs a little info. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, because I live in the county and not in the city, the SPCA won't take the kittens. What the heck? So to get around it,my daughter called the custodian at the school she works at and asked him if she brings the kittens to the school will he call the SPCA and have them come pick them up. So he called and they're coming to get the kittens sometime today.

In the meantime, my knuckle is very tender and starting to swell.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> Well, because I live in the county and not in the city, the SPCA won't take the kittens. What the heck? So to get around it,my daughter called the custodian at the school she works at and asked him if she brings the kittens to the school will he call the SPCA and have them come pick them up. So he called and they're coming to get the kittens sometime today.
> 
> In the meantime, my knuckle is very tender and starting to swell.


Glad they are taking them! 
Did I miss the story about your knuckle? What happened?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Torteling along. 
http://instagram.com/p/puKbVtMt2W/


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

That's so cute elohi! I need to follow you on IG. 

I really really reallyyyyy wanna do the IG for TFO. Like, I'm bouncing in my chair just thinking about it. Please mods? @Josh?


----------



## Elohi

I thought about volunteering but I have 2 fb community pages (the Leo trio and the primal hippie) and then this new IG for the torts so I'm stretched as it is LOL.


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

I just followed you! I have a fb and IG for my etsy business, but I haven't had much energy to create lately...focusing my creative energies on the wedding right now, haha. But I am ALWAYS on my phone, and I loooove IG.


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Did I miss the story about your knuckle? What happened?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



One of the kittens bit me when I was catching them.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Torteling along.
> http://instagram.com/p/puKbVtMt2W/
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


That is a beauty! ! ! !!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yvonne G said:


> One of the kittens bit me when I was catching them.



Cats, man!


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> One of the kittens bit me when I was catching them.


Oh snap!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon everyone


----------



## AZtortMom

Sorry about your hand Yvonne, but I'm glad you caught the kittens


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi just blew up my phone with 25 IG notifications hahaha


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Elohi just blew up my phone with 25 IG notifications hahaha





Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

I've never used Instagram. I don't know what it is. I tried twitter and hated it so I stopped. Lol.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I hated twitter too. And never use Instagram. I check Facebook and here... That's about it.


----------



## Elohi

Twitter sucks. I have no idea what the hype is. I've tried twice to get into it and it just seemed uber lame. 

Instagram is like fb for images. I like it. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

Hello gang!! 

How was the day so far?? I'm so out dated with all this social media thing. TFO is my kind of social media. my kind of interest.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> Sales lead. GRRR. I'm not paid on commission or anything, but it's how my performance is measured, and it's just a crappy thing for someone to do.


That is low down and dirty


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> So, out of a litter of 5 feral kittens, I was able to trap 4 of them. I turned them loose in the bedroom of the vacant house on the back of my property. This bedroom holds many aquariums, pig blankets and miscellaneous carriers, feeders, waterers, lights, etc. The only available space in the room is about 6' square in the center of the room.
> 
> This a.m. my daughter came over to help me catch them to take them to the SPCA. We started at 7:30 and just now finished. Whew! What a mad house. But we were able to capture all 4 of them. They're now in a big dog crate in my garage waiting until 10a when the SPCA opens.
> 
> In the meantime, I was bitten twice by the little monsters. There's blood all over everything in the bedroom. If anyone has any suggestions for me so I don't get cat bite fever, I'm willing to try. I rinsed good with cold water, then applied a compress of moistened salt.
> 
> I feel like the great white hunter!


I don't have any answers for getting cat bite fever but yay you saved them.


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> Twitter sucks. I have no idea what the hype is. I've tried twice to get into it and it just seemed uber lame.
> 
> Instagram is like fb for images. I like it.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I thought twitter was dumb but then I subscribed to a few news services and now I don't ever have to read the news. Also I have 500 followers which is great for my professional stuff so if anyone needs a person to tweet at them about random stuff and information security let me know.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Hello gang!!
> 
> How was the day so far?? I'm so out dated with all this social media thing. TFO is my kind of social media. my kind of interest.


My day has been busy, but good. I went to an early movie with a good friend and then got my hair done


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> My day has been busy, but good. I went to an early movie with a good friend and then got my hair done


Looks like not a minutes was wasted today. 8 hours work plus an hour of commute. 2.5 hour of movie. I'm not sure how long they work on your hair but I'm sure not like man getting a hair cut. 15 minutes, done!! 

After all this......What are you going to do during up coming weekend??

I guess....Nothing! ! hahaha....


----------



## AZtortMom

We are actually going to Iowa to see family tomorrow


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> We are actually going to Iowa to see family tomorrow


Have a fun and safe trip then. It always good to see family.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My sister-in-law is having her outdoor wedding Saturday…


----------



## tortoisetime565

Does she like rain Ken?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Currently she has phemonia,(sp?). I'll have a coat handy for my honey.


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> My day has been busy, but good. I went to an early movie with a good friend and then got my hair done


I have no idea why, probably a blond factor, but I thought this post was from Ken until second read.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> Looks like not a minutes was wasted today. 8 hours work plus an hour of commute. 2.5 hour of movie. I'm not sure how long they work on your hair but I'm sure not like man getting a hair cut. 15 minutes, done!!
> 
> After all this......What are you going to do during up coming weekend??
> 
> I guess....Nothing! ! hahaha....


I'm relaxing and drinking a calorically responsible amount of beer.


----------



## tortoisetime565

That sucks! I'm sorry Ken.


----------



## Kerryann

So today I had two people insist I had gotten bangs, one person is sure I dyed my hair but one employee was like did a bee sting you?


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Currently she has phemonia,(sp?). I'll have a coat handy for my honey.


And a portable gas heater.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Currently she has phemonia,(sp?). I'll have a coat handy for my honey.


Oh no,


----------



## bouaboua

Looks like everyone are sounded asleep now. Sweet dream all the member of TFO. May everyone waking up to a fresh and dandy morning.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone  Happy Friday! Be safe out there!


----------



## bouaboua

You too.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm up but then again I'm always up. I can't sleep when my mind is filled with: if only if only if only.


Luke&Lou


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning all.. I'm up bright and early ... I'm going garage selling. Woot!!


----------



## Ashes

Morning TFO.


----------



## tortadise

Good morning. Doctor..........doctor. Lol. I have to go back down to Austin tomorrow morning.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ashes said:


> Morning TFO.


Goooooooo Mooooorning!!!!! 


Luke&Lou


----------



## tortoisetime565

Its such a nice morning here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good Morning, Everyone! Today is grocery shopping day. I'm going to include a gallon of French Vanilla ice cream in my shopping cart.

It is such a relief to have the feral kitten episode of my life overwith. Now I'm ready for whatever new agita fate throws my way.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yvonne G said:


> Good Morning, Everyone! Today is grocery shopping day. I'm going to include a gallon of French Vanilla ice cream in my shopping cart.
> 
> It is such a relief to have the feral kitten episode of my life overwith. Now I'm ready for whatever new agita fate throws my way.



Get some ice cream cones too!!!


----------



## Elohi

Hey all!
I guess tomorrow in going to pick up those two Russians. And the Leo egg!
I am now looking for an incubator.


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Egg?


----------



## tortoisetime565

I want to incubate eggs so badly!! Why is this?!


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Egg?



Yeah, exoticsdr had a pair of Russians up for adoption and a free Leo egg. I scored both. I'm feeling lucky!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm up but then again I'm always up. I can't sleep when my mind is filled with: if only if only if only.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


If only you moved to Texas . The fun you would have . Ha ha


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> Yeah, exoticsdr had a pair of Russians up for adoption and a free Leo egg. I scored both. I'm feeling lucky!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
Awesome!



tortoisetime565 said:


> I want to incubate eggs so badly!! Why is this?!


 
Me too! I don't know if you were around for my medication induced epiphany about eggs like 100 pages ago, haha. I think eggs are so cool!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> Yeah, exoticsdr had a pair of Russians up for adoption and a free Leo egg. I scored both. I'm feeling lucky!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
Hey, so does this mean your trio is getting a Dartagnan?


----------



## Elohi

I have big plans for the Russian enclosures. I am planning to rearrange the house, have been planning for a few weeks, and that works well with adopting these guys.


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

I wish I had space for boxie hatchlings. I want to start with a boxie trio...but no way Taylor will let me get more, at least not while in the apartment.


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Goooooooo Mooooorning!!!!!
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Hello sir!!!


----------



## ShadowRancher

Elohi said:


> Yeah, exoticsdr had a pair of Russians up for adoption and a free Leo egg. I scored both. I'm feeling lucky!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Thats so cool! i would love to hatch my own egg. I used to volunteer at the local zoo in the bird department and the incubation room was my favorite.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Someone's rehoming a puppy I want buuut I know I shouldn't. The two dogs we have are older so it's easy to have both adults in the household working but I realize a 12 week old pup would need me to not be gone 7-9 hours every day. *sigh* curses! Being an adult is no fun  I know I have work and bills to pay buut... Puppiesss!! 

I don't wanna be a grown up and have to say no to a puppy because finances are uncertain but I guess it's the responsible thing to do... Bf said he'd get me a puppy or adult dog later on when house debt has been paid off.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monica, guess who I thought might enjoy this? Though I believe it's below her reading level...

http://www.cleveland.com/books/index.ssf/2014/06/new_for_young_readers_turtle_i.html


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Monica, guess who I thought might enjoy this? Though I believe it's below her reading level...
> 
> http://www.cleveland.com/books/index.ssf/2014/06/new_for_young_readers_turtle_i.html


Thanks!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LoutheRussian

Today was the first day in a long time that I didn't wake up completely miserable. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## StarSapphire22

Someone got a little strawberry treat today.


----------



## tortoisetime565

StarSapphire22 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! I don't know if you were around for my medication induced epiphany about eggs like 100 pages ago, haha. I think eggs are so cool!



I know that I wouldn't be able to. I would get attached to the babies. I mean how can you now. You have to handle them each day soak them and feed them... Then sell them... Wouldn't happen! I would have tortoises for days!


----------



## Elohi

I really hope the egg is fertile. I am excited about a possible 4th Leo. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

And all of us are stoked about the Russians. I've never been around a Russian before. I hope these two have personalities that the kids will be drawn to. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Keep us posted! 

I think you have to name it Dartagnan. There's gotta be like, a rule.


----------



## Elohi

He just called me, we may be having lunch with them if we get their on time. Nice guy! It's a 5 he drive one way so it'll be a long day for sure. 



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO. My weekend start already here in Asia. Got to go shopping for grocery today and cook at home.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 85282


Lol!!


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Today was the first day in a long time that I didn't wake up completely miserable.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Good!!! I like hearin' that!!


----------



## Elohi

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 85282



Stealing! Lol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm so ready for Rosie. I just need a hide and I'm waiting on my MVB to get here.  eeek!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Steven: It almost sounds like home away from home. Does your wife ever accompany you on your business trips?


----------



## Ashes

My best friend of 28 years is moving. and it's only a little over 2 hours away.... but still. I'm really sad....


----------



## Yvonne G

Sometimes 2 hours might as well be 2 days. It's hard to go visit when they're so far away.


----------



## Ashes

Especially since she has three children (3 and under) and I have 3 children between my fiancé and me. Now our kids won't grow up down the street from each other.....


----------



## StarSapphire22

Taylor is "thinking about" letting me get box turtles!  I've talked him up from a hard no, so I am hopeful...I asked for three as my wedding present.


----------



## Ashes

Lol! Good luck!


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Taylor is "thinking about" letting me get box turtles!  I've talked him up from a hard no, so I am hopeful...I asked for three as my wedding present.



Tell him they don't need a lot of space for a while 
A big tote or a lower profile reptile tank would hold a few little hatchlings for a while. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Taylor is "thinking about" letting me get box turtles!  I've talked him up from a hard no, so I am hopeful...I asked for three as my wedding present.


Either that "three Box turtles" or big diamond ring. Either one of those will makes you happy. Diamond will makes you happy for next three years. Three box turtles will makes you happy for good 15 to 20 years+. 

Let him do the math.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> Tell him they don't need a lot of space for a while
> A big tote or a lower profile reptile tank would hold a few little hatchlings for a while.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
Like a 55 gallon Rubbermaid, you think? I'm planning in getting 3 easterns from Chris, if Taylor says yes.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guyssss


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Guyssss


Yes??!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> Yes??!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)




I want my lopsided tortoise!!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Wish I wore a size 8... Loookie


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ashes said:


> Good!!! I like hearin' that!!


Don't worry that feeling was quickly snuffed out and I'm back to my usual melancholy and pessimistic self 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Don't worry that feeling was quickly snuffed out and I'm back to my usual melancholy and pessimistic self
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Well stop. And smile!!!


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 85282


I need that on a shirt


----------



## StarSapphire22

BOXIEEEEEEESSSSS


----------



## StarSapphire22

I miss Tiff. I think she must be in jail for murdering her future SIL or something.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I MISS TIFFY TOO.


----------



## Kerryann

There was something I was gonna tell you all about but I forgot it :/


----------



## bouaboua

Yeah. She went missing once on us already, I hope she will be back soon. 

From jail or not.........


----------



## Elohi

RosieRedfoot said:


> Wish I wore a size 8... Loookie
> 
> View attachment 85294


OMG OMG OMG!!!!
Tortoise AND my favorite color! I die!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Can you link me to that?? PLEASE O PLEASE?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Lol nm I found it. Dang I want one! I wish they had 5's and 6's!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

I'd live that ring if it wasn't in a metal I'm allergic too.


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> Don't worry that feeling was quickly snuffed out and I'm back to my usual melancholy and pessimistic self
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


We love you however you come to us.


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> I'd live that ring if it wasn't in a metal I'm allergic too.


I can't wear anything not gold/white gold. I turn green. Every time. :/


----------



## Ashes

Look! He fell asleep...... in the open! Still kinda in his shell and sorta a corner, but does that mean he's getting more comfortable?? Maybe? (wishful thinking?) lol


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> I can't wear anything not gold/white gold. I turn green. Every time. :/


I can only wear 18k gold, platinum, and silver from Tiffany. Their silver jewelry is very reasonable and allergy friendly


----------



## tortoisetime565

My baby redfoot loves to have his little head scratched and never freaks out when I stick my hands in his cage. But he always sleeps under the dirt or his moss.


----------



## Kerryann

tortoisetime565 said:


> My baby redfoot loves to have his little head scratched and never freaks out when I stick my hands in his cage. But he always sleeps under the dirt or his moss.


That's great. I have one that only loves me for my food bringing capabilities, and one that loves attention and is always wanting to be held and petted. It's so gratifying when they like us.


----------



## Elohi

I can wear sterling silver. I have sterling around my neck all day every day. But cheap rings that are silver time turn me green. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

Kerryann said:


> That's great. I have one that only loves me for my food bringing capabilities, and one that loves attention and is always wanting to be held and petted. It's so gratifying when they like us.



Right?? My sulcatas wait by the garage door for Mazuri. Lol!


----------



## Elohi

Ok...I need to know what to do about an environmental issue and a safety issue. My neighborhood is building new streets and sectioning off lots in karst terrain. They already covered one shaft up to the point we have lost where it even was but now we've found more and one of them is very dangerous. It's a large shaft that's straight down. The one I found yesterday is 3 large depressions and two of them have rocky debris in then that the builder has started pushing into them. I have pictures and coordinates. The one we found tonight is a very serious safety concerns due to the size of the opening and the depth of the shaft. 
I'm trying to figure out who to call to have this investigated and possibly halted. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> I miss Tiff. I think she must be in jail for murdering her future SIL or something.


Me's here.  Just tired, bitten (stupid teething dogs), achey and whatnot. 
I don't intend to fall off the face of the earth. Not anytime soon, anyway. I've been working on my social skills, and it turns out people aren't all that bad. 
Oh! And I decided that I'm going to be a vampire for Halloween. I take my cousins trick-or-treating every year, (its an excuse for me to make a silly costume). I am already deathly pale, and i own a lot (too much) black… I even own a freakin' cape..umm.. yeah. So all i need is blood. 

On a totally unrelated note, anyone wanna come over tonight… At.. lets say… midnight??


----------



## Elohi

I'm still up and I have a super long day tomorrow. 10-11hrs of driving to pick up the torts. But I get to probably have lunch with a TFO'er. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

I work in 7 hours but I just can't sleep....


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> I work in 7 hours but I just can't sleep....


Oh nooooo. Read something boring, it'll give you the zzzzzz's. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Lol so get off the forum? Noooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> Lol so get off the forum? Noooooooooooo!!!



HAHAHAHAHA. I would stay up forever if I stay on the forum. I have to read kindle books, even interesting ones to get sleepy sometimes hahahaha. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ideally for me I just sit not the couch with the news on. I believe falling asleep watching the news to be a form of self defense. So my boy and his lady are up for the SIL wedding and staying the night here. We're happy to have them here. My boy and I are already in trouble. Hahaha. Here's a picture of them.


Cute or what? Adorable couple, right? And we love her to death. She treats our boy the way a woman who loves her man should…smacking him when he needs smacking, and smiling with grinning eyes when happy.


----------



## bouaboua

Very sweet couple. May all the best and wishes to them. 

I love the way you describing the way she love your son. Your wife must "live' you in the same way. Right??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Very sweet couple. May all the best and wishes to them.
> 
> I love the way you describing the way she love your son. Your wife must "live' you in the same way. Right??


That is my goal…9 later…lol. Our children learn from us. And when we are lucky after the wild years they turn and make you proud.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've been up over 21 hours. It's time to be horizontal. Good night friends. Good morning Steven. Hopping you have a weekend.


----------



## bouaboua

Goo night Sir. And wake up to a beautiful weekend with your family.


----------



## bouaboua

Is anyone up yet?? I know it is Saturday morning. People do sleep in. Good for you. and please do so.

It's about time for me to go to bed. weekend it bit long when you all alone.


----------



## Telid

bouaboua said:


> Is anyone up yet?? I know it is Saturday morning. People do sleep in. Good for you. and please do so.
> 
> It's about time for me to go to bed. weekend it bit long when you all alone.


I slept in until 6:30am. Curse getting used to the work week, where 6 is considered late!


----------



## Ashes

I'm working. On very little sleep. :/


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm up!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning all!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning to you all and I'm going to bed. 

Have a good day!! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Ok...I need to know what to do about an environmental issue and a safety issue. My neighborhood is building new streets and sectioning off lots in karst terrain. They already covered one shaft up to the point we have lost where it even was but now we've found more and one of them is very dangerous. It's a large shaft that's straight down. The one I found yesterday is 3 large depressions and two of them have rocky debris in then that the builder has started pushing into them. I have pictures and coordinates. The one we found tonight is a very serious safety concerns due to the size of the opening and the depth of the shaft.
> I'm trying to figure out who to call to have this investigated and possibly halted.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)




Look up "Environmental Protection Agency." Anyone undertaking any type of earth moving construction or building of any sort must file some sort of environmental study and be approved before they can start construction.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yvonne, is there anything you don't know,?


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! I've got everyone pretty well fooled, huh?


----------



## Elohi

Good morning y'all. We are on our way to meet exoticsdr. My girls are excited to see some animals and get the Russians. My 11 yr old wants to be a vet so she is excited to meet a vet. My son stayed with his dad since it's such a long trip and social stuff doesn't give him the happies lol. Pictures to come! We should be there between 1-2, if traffic cooperates. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm up! And not working this weekend somehow! 

Time to run errands and catch up on tasks. We've been moved in for about 6 months now and I still need to unpack the rest of the boxes. Those labeled clothes I can pretty much donate! Lol


----------



## Elohi

I have a friend contacting UTSA's ego department and I'm going to call the builder on Monday to insist that they fence off the large deep shaft. If they don't do it within 48 hrs in going to call the news. That'll get them moving. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

I work in 2 hours.  I hope it will be a good day. I have a job interview on Tuesday at Tuesday Morning!! Keep!


----------



## tortadise

Yvonne G said:


> Look up "Environmental Protection Agency." Anyone undertaking any type of earth moving construction or building of any sort must file some sort of environmental study and be approved before they can start construction.


Yep I work construction and am familiar with this too. @Elohi 
TCEQ (Texas commission of environmental quality) has to regulate any disturbed earth when construction commences. They probably have those in order. However OSHA needs to be notified if the area is unsafe. Any trench, opening deeper than 2' requires protection of a 5 foot perimeter fence. Orange fence, chain link fence etc... Any open hole has to be fenced off as well and covered. The entire site should be fenced off as well and signs posted usually saying "construction area authorized personally only" blah blah blah. You need to call OSHA and express your concerns with them.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I applied at the local reptile store in OKC. The only one I know of. I want to be in charge of cleaning/soaking/feeding the tortoises and turtles they have. I really hope they want me. Although, they did say they just hired somebody. (


----------



## Elohi

OMG this opening is about 3ft wide and 2ft+ across. An undetermined depth but my guess it 30+ feet. Possibly much deeper. It's FREAKY. I will post better pictures of it tomorrow when I check it out in the daylight. 





Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortadise

Region 6 is Texas, New Mexico, Oklahoma, Arkansas, and Louisiana. Call them and tell them what's going on. You will need the address.
https://www.osha.gov/oshdir/r06.html


----------



## Elohi

As you can see there was tape around it at one point. This should have been fenced off immediately. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

What is it?


----------



## Elohi

tortadise said:


> Region 6 is Texas, New Mexico, Oklahoma, Arkansas, and Louisiana. Call them and tell them what's going on. You will need the address.
> https://www.osha.gov/oshdir/r06.html



I have the exact coordinates. There is no address yet, no houses are up yet. But the street is paved, curbs are up. Electrical stuff is in place. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

None of the area is fenced because it's residential builders. Now when the school was built, it was fenced, patrolled and conducted appropriately. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> OMG this opening is about 3ft wide and 2ft+ across. An undetermined depth but my guess it 30+ feet. Possibly much deeper. It's FREAKY. I will post better pictures of it tomorrow when I check it out in the daylight.
> View attachment 85329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Looks like a cave to me. The job I was on in Austin few months back had 3 caves on it. Suppose to have silt fence around it, a permanent fence installed around it and signs. TCEQ will bust them bad on this one. Caves are unknown depth holes and if disturbed soil is nearby silt, and run off water can disturb the entire geological of that area. It's really hard explaining all this without going into super detail and boring state and federal regulations. But it has to be fenced off and protected.


----------



## Elohi

Can they just fill these shafts and build homes??? That seems so incredibly unsafe. And I really love and appreciation karst terrain. I freaking love caves so this is very bothersome. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

They already filled and covered one! There was another one with a boulder pushed over the opening and it's GONE. They filled and covered it and we can't find it at all. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

My neighbors and I are all upset. I'm glad I wasn't the only one who had found that previous, now hidden shaft. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> I have the exact coordinates. There is no address yet, no houses are up yet. But the street is paved, curbs are up. Electrical stuff is in place.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


OSHA will find it. Also call TCEQ about it. Caves have seriously mandated protections. No known geological subterranean mapping can be done to see where the cave leaves. Could lead to water sources, rivers, wherever, so they have very strict guidelines on protecting them. They also cannot cover them up either. If they did cover them up that's a big no no. Makes me mad when home builders or any builders do crap like this just to make a buck for some cheap house for us to keep ruining our planet and Eco systems and don't care. People can suck it. On boy now I'm in hate people mode. Pfffff I'm always in it. Look at me talking in the 3rd person to myself. Lol it's like golumn. Scccccccccmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeggggggggggggggle.


----------



## Elohi

tortadise said:


> Looks like a cave to me. The job I was on in Austin few months back had 3 caves on it. Suppose to have silt fence around it, a permanent fence installed around it and signs. TCEQ will bust them bad on this one. Caves are unknown depth holes and if disturbed soil is nearby silt, and run off water can disturb the entire geological of that area. It's really hard explaining all this without going into super detail and boring state and federal regulations. But it has to be fenced off and protected.



Well I know what I will be doing on Monday. Lots of phone calls to make. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> My neighbors and I are all upset. I'm glad I wasn't the only one who had found that previous, now hidden shaft.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Do they have a construction sign at all somewhere near the work? There should be and a TCEQ mandated piece of paper. It will say SW3PP that's the regulations they have to follow under TCEQ guidelines governed by the EPA. They may have had permission to cover them I don't know. But I'd at least call about it. They have to be safe anyways from people falling in.


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> Well I know what I will be doing on Monday. Lots of phone calls to make.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Take pictures of them doing the work. Lots of pictures. Good evidence is better than what you saw.


----------



## Elohi

tortadise said:


> OSHA will find it. Also call TCEQ about it. Caves have seriously mandated protections. No known geological subterranean mapping can be done to see where the cave leaves. Could lead to water sources, rivers, wherever, so they have very strict guidelines on protecting them. They also cannot cover them up either. If they did cover them up that's a big no no. Makes me mad when home builders or any builders do crap like this just to make a buck for some cheap house for us to keep ruining our planet and Eco systems and don't care. People can suck it. On boy now I'm in hate people mode. Pfffff I'm always in it. Look at me talking in the 3rd person to myself. Lol it's like golumn. Scccccccccmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeggggggggggggggle.




Oh I hear ya. I'm livid. The homes going on that street are supposed to be 300k+ and not one of the owners would have known their beautiful homes were built over unstable karst and damaged environment. Ugh!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Thanks for the help. I will make the phone calls on Monday. I sure hope it halts the home building and the destruction of the environment. Although they've already cleared a lot of ground for the street and lots. 
I wonder what lies below the ground. I wonder. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortoisetime565 said:


> What is it?


The front door of the home where the man with the pointed stick conducts his business.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The front door of the home where the man with the pointed stick conducts his business.


Oh you mean Timothy!! I love Timothy!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I am boxie obsessed right now. I'm just so excited that I even got Taylor to consider it.


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> Thanks for the help. I will make the phone calls on Monday. I sure hope it halts the home building and the destruction of the environment. Although they've already cleared a lot of ground for the street and lots.
> I wonder what lies below the ground. I wonder.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Construction is inevitable we can't fight it. But we can certainly make sure it's done in a more respectful manor of the environment. Building around caves, and trees are more desirable to people in my opinion. But architects and developers don't care. They want that almighty piece of paper that is green.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Local news, a woman gets her day in court for leaving her two young kids, a 3 yr old and an infant, in her closed car on one of our hottest days last month. She hadn't even cracked the windows!! 
Best part: she was at a tanning salon when she did this.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Local news, a woman gets her day in court for leaving her two young kids, a 3 yr old and an infant, in her closed car on one of our hottest days last month. She hadn't even cracked the windows!!
> Best part: she was at a tanning salon when she did this.




People can be so cruel and stupid. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

The Georgia dad who roasted his 22 month old son in his car this week deserves equal treatment. It was found that someone in his home googled how long it takes an animal to die in a hot car before he failed to take his son to daycare before work. He even went to his car at lunch to put something inside and still "didn't notice" his child in the car seat. Ummmmmmm....


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Yvonne G

Tape? Oh well, then! That certainly DOES protect the area. NOT!


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> The Georgia dad who roasted his 22 month old son in his car this week deserves equal treatment. It was found that someone in his home googled how long it takes an animal to die in a hot car before he failed to take his son to daycare before work. He even went to his car at lunch to put something inside and still "didn't notice" his child in the car seat. Ummmmmmm....
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)




Oh, man. I was feeling pretty sorry for him when I saw him crying on the news. But now after reading your post, hmmmm. I don't know what to think. I'd like to give him the benefit of the doubt, but it's too much of a coincidence to have someone in the household google how long it takes an animal to die in a hot car, and then he just accidentally leaves his kid in a closed up car. Poor baby.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, man. I was feeling pretty sorry for him when I saw him crying on the news. But now after reading your post, hmmmm. I don't know what to think. I'd like to give him the benefit of the doubt, but it's too much of a coincidence to have someone in the household google how long it takes an animal to die in a hot car, and then he just accidentally leaves his kid in a closed up car. Poor baby.



I had the same reaction. I freaked out when they released the info about the google search. That is why the petition to have him released was dropped. People are outraged in a whole new direction now. It's sad. And disturbing. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Saturday Everyone.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Guys, Littlefoot fell and hurt his toe. What can I do for him?


----------



## Elohi

Hey y'all! Headed back home with the Russians and the leopard egg. @exoticsdr and his wife were super awesome. He was so nice and showed us his beautiful animals. My girls had an absolute blast. I think he learned that my little bitty can be very persistent hahahaha. It rained like crazy. I wish we could have visited longer but the drive is long, especially with a 2 yr old LOL. 
I think Todd has further inspired my 11 yr old daughter to become a veterinarian someday.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Guys, Littlefoot fell and hurt his toe. What can I do for him?


Bummer! I wish I could help!


----------



## Jacqui

*waves* Hi!... and bye.


----------



## Elohi

Name suggestions?? 







Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

This female is BIG lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> *waves* Hi!... and bye.



Noooo come back Jacqui! We miss you when your gone! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

guess who found an opuntia in north freaking Dakota? So proud. Its spines are kinda fuzzy, do I need to remove them?


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay guys.
I decided to rehome about half of my torts.    I wanted to tell y'all more, but I have to finish my shift. (and i don't want to go back all teary)


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> Okay guys.
> I decided to rehome about half of my torts.    I wanted to tell y'all more, but I have to finish my shift. (and i don't want to go back all teary)


Awww Tiff, I'm sorry. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> Okay guys.
> I decided to rehome about half of my torts.    I wanted to tell y'all more, but I have to finish my shift. (and i don't want to go back all teary)


???


----------



## Ashes

It's Saturday night. No children. No fiancé. And I'm sitting alone.... watching Catching Fire... and eating popcorn.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Just got some new plants and redid Littlefoot's enclosure. Poor guy is so confused.


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> I think Todd has further inspired my 11 yr old daughter to become a veterinarian someday.



She wouldn't be the first.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hey all!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Why is interior decorating (that looks good and balanced) so hard?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Local news, a woman gets her day in court for leaving her two young kids, a 3 yr old and an infant, in her closed car on one of our hottest days last month. She hadn't even cracked the windows!!
> Best part: she was at a tanning salon when she did this.


That is do awful. Why do people do this evil stuff.


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> Name suggestions??
> View attachment 85394
> View attachment 85395
> 
> View attachment 85396
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Those are some cuties.


----------



## Kerryann

I just had fro yo and Mikeys hard root beer. It was so good. I also had dead mans ale from the land of Ken.


----------



## tortoisetime565

It is hotter than hell in my friends house. They are saving money by not turning on the AC.


----------



## tortoisetime565

And humid!! I feel like I'm camping. Ughhh!!


----------



## mike taylor

Congratulations Elhoi! Nice looking torts . Tiffany im sure you have your reasons . You can't find a better buch of people to help you out .


----------



## Elohi

I just got home. I have soaked the new duo and have them in a giant Rubbermaid for the night with their own temp cardboard hide boxes for the night. They are tired torts. They never moved a muscle in their soak. 




They laid just like this the entire time LOL. I put them in the temp tub and they each picked a hide and nestled in. I don't plan on keeping them together but they are bunking up together for the night. 
I was gently rubbing the females shell and she fell fast asleep earlier. sweet little torts. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> I just got home. I have soaked the new duo and have them in a giant Rubbermaid for the night with their own temp cardboard hide boxes for the night. They are tired torts. They never moved a muscle in their soak.
> View attachment 85424
> 
> View attachment 85425
> 
> They laid just like this the entire time LOL. I put them in the temp tub and they each picked a hide and nestled in. I don't plan on keeping them together but they are bunking up together for the night.
> I was gently rubbing the females shell and she fell fast asleep earlier. sweet little torts.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


My Russian loves her bath. They look very sweet.


----------



## Kerryann

tortoisetime565 said:


> It is hotter than hell in my friends house. They are saving money by not turning on the AC.


Eek that doesn't sound comfortable.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning!!!

Any early bird? Or early torts??


----------



## bouaboua

Looks like no bird or torts this morning.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Steven:

My dog woke me up at 5:30a this morning so I got up and started a load of laundry. I have no big plans for today, how about you? Are you off work today and going to do sight seeing? Don't forget to share pictures of your trip with us. I'm taken by how clean everything seems there, especially the airport.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Morning! Lazy Sunday for Taylor and I. It's so weird having weekends off together!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning all.. I've been on forum since 7:30 but I didn't post on chat. Lol


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I just got up at 11... Slept in after running a billion errands yesterday and then working on organizing house until about 1am. Watched a movie too but going through stuff I packed away months ago is like.. Why do I still have this?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Sounds fun! I need to clean my room!! But you know.... Probably not!! Lol! 

On another note, I got all of my tortoises fed and happy! Baby Phillip ate and soaked outside until he got climby and attempted escape. I Gabe oogway a hibiscus flower but she didn't act fast enough and Roxxi took it. Got cuttle bone out there with Roxxi in case she IS gravid. Then she will have calcium for the eggs. Rupert was happy and giddy as usual and even more so when I gave him seconds on mazuri. Gideon was still halfway asleep and quite irritated that I disturbed him. Sheldon finally came out of her half pot hide and ate more dandelion greens/grass/hibiscus leaves than I knew could fit in her little body. And the twins soaked and ate happily as well. Mudge's eye is doing quite well. I can see some improvement. I'm hot and sweaty now so I think I'm going to shower before church at 11:30.  successful morning!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I got a cheap overripe mango for Rosie. Peaches, mangos, and strawberries are her favorite!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Littlefoot is really loving the Celosia I planted in his enclosure. He's been eating some of the pink flowers and looooooves hanging out in the leaves. He's so active today, exploring all this new stuff.  

He still hates me from yesterday though. Geez torts can hold a grudge.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's going to be another hot one here in Clovis, Ca, so I got my outside work done early and now I'm thinking of ways to get out of cleaning house. 
Yesterday I adopted out a hatchling box turtle and an adult, male desert tortoise. I need to make some more phone calls to see if I can get anyone interested in the remaining two desert tortoises, then I'll start trying to place the new, deformed box turtles. That sound like a good excuse to get out of cleaning house! Yea!


----------



## tortoisetime565

What are the sizes for mating in RFs? I didn't want to open a new thread.. But I caught the naughty between my male and I'm assuming now female...


----------



## tortoisetime565

Males don't mount males for dominance do they?


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortoisetime565 said:


> Males don't mount males for dominance do they?


 
They can. They also mount rocks, cause it's...you know....fun. Just sayin.


----------



## Elohi

Russians. Are. Pissed. At. Me. I have disrupted their whole lives and they aren't interested in hump ring me today LOL. Taking them outside to help give them a reason to forgive me. Food and sunshine will help right? lololol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> Russians. Are. Pissed. At. Me. I have disrupted their whole lives and they aren't interested in hump ring me today LOL. Taking them outside to help give them a reason to forgive me. Food and sunshine will help right? lololol
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



And hibiscus!! And mazuri!! Lol!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rocks are fun! Lol


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> Russians. Are. Pissed. At. Me. I have disrupted their whole lives and they aren't interested in hump ring me today LOL. Taking them outside to help give them a reason to forgive me. Food and sunshine will help right? lololol
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
IDK...Littlefoot gets pissed at me BECAUSE I take him outside. He really hates it. LOL.


----------



## Elohi

They've perked up immensely since bringing them outside. The female is making a beeline for me as I'm typing this. She must think I have something. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

So what's the consensus on natural feeding? Do they avoid toxic things generally or will they (adult Russians) eat indiscriminately? I've watched them eat dandelion, dry land watercress, and an unknown tree leaf. Now the female is back to the watercress. She apparently likes it. It's much much much milder than the water variety. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

here's some cuteness for the day.

http://instagram.com/p/pj5j93NOq5/


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Sunday!


----------



## dannel

Anyone think its a bad idea to put a baby EBT in a 2'x4' closed chamber?


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Rocks are fun! Lol


Ick. TMI Isaiah… Like, really. C'mon..


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> Russians. Are. Pissed. At. Me. I have disrupted their whole lives and they aren't interested in hump ring me today LOL. Taking them outside to help give them a reason to forgive me. Food and sunshine will help right? lololol
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



LMAO hump ring. 
That should say "humoring". 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Female was like, here let me stick my butt in your face while I explore up here. He was quite interested in her tail then decided to start walking and she was losing her footing as a result LOL. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Oh and an interesting observation. She walked over to him at one point and put her face in his. Then she suddenly turned her body sideways and craned her neck to keep her visual on him. It was kind of strange. He didn't seem to give a crap about whatever she was trying to say. 
He hasn't shown any male or frisky behaviors yet. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

The next few days are going to be busy. I have to take my middle kiddo to get her eye exam and possibly her glasses done, depending on time. I have to pick up the hovabator and vermiculite. I also need substrate materials and a pond liner for the new Leo enclosure. Once the new Leo enclosure is up, I'll separate the Russians into separate tubs and then I need to start working on their tables. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

I went to the pool. For the first time in........ 6 years? My legs have seen sun once in the last decade almost. Lol. It was fun. And relaxing. I'm burnt everywhere, but I don't care.


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> LMAO hump ring.
> That should say "humoring".
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Lmao I was wondering.......


----------



## Yvonne G

Ashes said:


> I went to the pool. For the first time in........ 6 years? My legs have seen sun once in the last decade almost. Lol. It was fun. And relaxing. I'm burnt everywhere, but I don't care.



ew-w-w-...whitey at the beach!!! Anyone tease you about your 'whiteness?' I hope you used sunscreen. That tender skin probably burned pretty quickly.

As soon as the weather gets up above 50F degrees, out come the shorts and flip flops. By the time summer rolls around my legs and arms are pretty brown, and my feet have permanent flip flop designs on them.


----------



## dannel

Yvonne G said:


> ew-w-w-...whitey at the beach!!! Anyone tease you about your 'whiteness?' I hope you used sunscreen. That tender skin probably burned pretty quickly.
> 
> As soon as the weather gets up above 50F degrees, out come the shorts and flip flops. By the time summer rolls around my legs and arms are pretty brown, and my feet have permanent flip flop designs on them.



Me too! Except mines at more or less 30F


----------



## Yvonne G

Yikes! I'm afraid I'm a warm weather person. No way I'd venture outside at 30F without my thermal tops and bottom and fleece-lined jacket!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guysss! I am having such a great day! My room is clean my laundry is done!! So nice!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

I sprayed febreez in my apartment so it smelled good for like 6 mins!! Wooooooo!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Thread hijackers bug me. That is all.


----------



## bouaboua

My wife just send me couple picture of our Leopards taking sun bath now. 

Chinese have a saying goes like this. White skin will cover your ugliness. So she never go under the sun. We went to beach foe vacation, she will have herself covered from head to toe. But she become so dark now.............all for our tortoises. Her feet also imprinted with her flip flop.


----------



## Jacqui

I use to have flip flop tanned feet! lol Now my feet never see the sun because I am always out working in the weeds/grass and it makes my feet itch if I go barefoot.


----------



## Jacqui

Well back to putting up a bit more fencing... seems we have a stray(?) greyhound floating around (or could belong to the guy living in the tent at the park). She is a sweet old thing, but greyhounds are meant to chase and kill things...including *gulp* cats. She won't stop going for them and I also worry about her going after the small chi dogs (might think they are rabbits). Just hope she stays away from the front yard, where the young kittens are.  They are use to dogs not being bad creatures because of daily exposure to all of my dogs.


----------



## Ashes

Yvonne G said:


> ew-w-w-...whitey at the beach!!! Anyone tease you about your 'whiteness?' I hope you used sunscreen. That tender skin probably burned pretty quickly.
> 
> As soon as the weather gets up above 50F degrees, out come the shorts and flip flops. By the time summer rolls around my legs and arms are pretty brown, and my feet have permanent flip flop designs on them.


Lol! Nope, they were JUST as white!!! And.... I am dumb and never wear sunscreen.. I'm burnt but not bad at all - pink, not red. Lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> LMAO hump ring.
> That should say "humoring".
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I though it was some Texas thing. Lol


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Well back to putting up a bit more fencing... seems we have a stray(?) greyhound floating around (or could belong to the guy living in the tent at the park). She is a sweet old thing, but greyhounds are meant to chase and kill things...including *gulp* cats. She won't stop going for them and I also worry about her going after the small chi dogs (might think they are rabbits). Just hope she stays away from the front yard, where the young kittens are.  They are use to dogs not being bad creatures because of daily exposure to all of my dogs.


That's a little scary


----------



## StarSapphire22

My birfday is on Thursday and Taylor and I have fittings for the wedding that afternoon. I think my mommy is driving up for it.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I use to have flip flop tanned feet! lol Now my feet never see the sun because I am always out working in the weeds/grass and it makes my feet itch if I go barefoot.


This is how my wife enjoy the sun in a beach resorts.......few years back. 

Now she sacrifice her fair skin for the torts.......


----------



## Jacqui

I use to wear jeans and long sleeved shirts outside in the summer. Now I wear t-shirts, but still keep the jeans on. I use to get really bad sunburns. Now I actually get a very very pale tan and I think it's because I am always out during the yard work, rather then it being a sudden sun exposure.

My one daughter is a very pale pale white and she hates it, but with our Irish genes it's what we have to deal with. She doesn't have a lot of freckles like I do, which helps me to appear only very pale, compared to her very very very pale shade.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I wear capris all the time and my calves do NOT tan. My feet get tan and flip flop tan lines but my calves resist making any change in color. Even in Mexico at the equator with no sunscreen on my calves showed no signs. My knees and chest and feet got pink but nooo the calves remain like Snow White. Oh well, I don't try to tan. It's a futile effort. 

I'm still trying to configure decorations on these shelves/mantel and I give up for now, lol.


----------



## Jacqui

Last night I had such a great time, my three youngest (plus my son's gf) came down. We had KFC and then shot off fireworks. I love the colorful ones. Next week on the real fourth of July, they will all be with other folks, so we moved our family night up a week. I also got to meet my new grandpuppy (my first one!  ). She is a loveable puggle named Monkey.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> I wear capris all the time and my calves do NOT tan. My feet get tan and flip flop tan lines but my calves resist making any change in color. Even in Mexico at the equator with no sunscreen on my calves showed no signs. My knees and chest and feet got pink but nooo the calves remain like Snow White. Oh well, I don't try to tan. It's a futile effort.
> 
> I'm still trying to configure decorations on these shelves/mantel and I give up for now, lol.



It's probably healthier for you to not be tanning.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Now she sacrifice her fair skin for the torts....



She is a true tortoise lover.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> They can. They also mount rocks, cause it's...you know....fun. Just sayin.



My old male hingeback use to use his half log hide. I worried he would get splinters in sensitive places.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> My old male hingeback use to use his half log hide. I worried he would get splinters in sensitive places.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> So what's the consensus on natural feeding? Do they avoid toxic things generally or will they (adult Russians) eat indiscriminately? I've watched them eat dandelion, dry land watercress, and an unknown tree leaf. Now the female is back to the watercress. She apparently likes it. It's much much much milder than the water variety.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



It's a mixed thing, as some seem to eat things they shouldn't. It may be they can only recognize food they would naturally come across, it may be they can eat more things then we think they can, or that some have either a more limited instinct of what to avoid or they could have more sensitive stomachs so what harms them may not harm the next tortoise of the same species or a different species even. I try to remove what I know is "bad" and what of it I can remove and then just sorta hope nature kicks in and they never eat what they can't.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> I went to the pool. For the first time in........ 6 years? My legs have seen sun once in the last decade almost. Lol. It was fun. And relaxing. I'm burnt everywhere, but I don't care.



Hope tomorrow your still not caring about how burned you got.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yikes! I'm afraid I'm a warm weather person. No way I'd venture outside at 30F without my thermal tops and bottom and fleece-lined jacket!



Such a wimp.


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Hope tomorrow your still not caring about how burned you got.


I'm sure I'll care tomorrow! Lol. I rarely get sun so the rare occasion makes the sunburn somewhat okay.


----------



## bouaboua

Yeah....The reality of the sun burn will hit. You need some nice cream for it.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guyssssssss. I'm in such a happy mood!! Idk why.. But hey yolo!


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Guyssssssss. I'm in such a happy mood!! Idk why.. But hey yolo!


Lol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> So what's the consensus on natural feeding? Do they avoid toxic things generally or will they (adult Russians) eat indiscriminately? I've watched them eat dandelion, dry land watercress, and an unknown tree leaf. Now the female is back to the watercress. She apparently likes it. It's much much much milder than the water variety.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I think they will eat anything but my Russian has her favorites. She's a huge fan of pansies. When she decimates the pansies then she makes her way to the roses. Dandelions are always a favorite but when she's outside she prefers flowers and will turn her nose up at leaves.


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Guyssssssss. I'm in such a happy mood!! Idk why.. But hey yolo!


 Some people (weirdo's like myself), don't really believe YOLO. Hahahaha
Glad you're in a good mood. I'm so damn tired I couldn't pin down a mood if I tried. Lol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> LMAO hump ring.
> That should say "humoring".
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I was not sure what it was but it sounded like fun jewelry.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> Some people (weirdo's like myself), don't really believe YOLO. Hahahaha
> Glad you're in a good mood. I'm so damn tired I couldn't pin down a mood if I tried. Lol
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



I don't either!! I just say it cause it makes people laugh.. lol


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> This is how my wife enjoy the sun in a beach resorts.......few years back.
> 
> Now she sacrifice her fair skin for the torts.......
> 
> View attachment 85544


I use a really high spf but I don't really tan. When I used to go to China I used to constantly get stopped and oggled for my pasty whiteness.


----------



## Ashes

bouaboua said:


> Yeah....The reality of the sun burn will hit. You need some nice cream for it.


I've gotten more red as the night has gone on. My fiancé was like "I'm literally watching you change color as you sit there." Lol. My face is worse than I thought. As are my legs. So tomorrow I'll be cursing myself.


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> I'm sure I'll care tomorrow! Lol. I rarely get sun so the rare occasion makes the sunburn somewhat okay.


I used an aloe after burn stuff that makes the burn tolerable.


----------



## Elohi

I just remembered I need to make those cave saving environmental phone calls tomorrow. Kind of nerve racking for some reason. :0/
I went back a couple of hours ago for more pictures in the daylight. I took a yardstick for size reference. I could only lay it across because it's wider than my yard stick!








Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> I used an aloe after burn stuff that makes the burn tolerable.


I should've picked some up but it got worse later - at first it wasn't bad so I didn't think it would be needed. :/ dumb me. Can you tell I rarely get that much sun? Lol.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I hope my Mazuri sells on eBay. I bought a lot. Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Some people (weirdo's like myself), don't really believe YOLO. Hahahaha
> Glad you're in a good mood. I'm so damn tired I couldn't pin down a mood if I tried. Lol
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Then there's some who have no idea what it's supposed to mean…


----------



## tortoisetime565

It means You Only Live Once... To those people who don't know.... Ken......


----------



## LoutheRussian

What a day I'm ready for it to end. Maybe tonight will be the night. Anyways how's it going? Lou and I are cave dwellers and only come out when we have too


Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

well hello Luke, cave dwellers eh? That cave up there^^ hahaha jk. How have ya been?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LoutheRussian

On no!! I've been found. Damn I thought my cave was secret now I'll have to move. I've been..... Surviving how about you? 


Luke&Lou


----------



## StarSapphire22

Night guys!


----------



## Elohi

LoutheRussian said:


> On no!! I've been found. Damn I thought my cave was secret now I'll have to move. I've been..... Surviving how about you?
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


LOL!
I've been good. Stupid tired but good. Adopted a pair of Russians yesterday. They. Are. Rad. The female would take your face of if she thought she could get a second blueberry from it LOL. She is fearless and her assertive personality is interesting. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Night guys!


Good night! Sleep well! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

I didn't know Caves had TFO!! Lol


----------



## LoutheRussian

tortoisetime565 said:


> I didn't know Caves had TFO!! Lol


The power of the 21st century, hot spot and wifi  


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Elohi said:


> LOL!
> I've been good. Stupid tired but good. Adopted a pair of Russians yesterday. They. Are. Rad. The female would take your face of if she thought she could get a second blueberry from it LOL. She is fearless and her assertive personality is interesting.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Lou is so weird all of the things torts are supposed to go nuts over he will take a bit of and then move on. He doesn't want anything unless it's romaine lettuce or mazzuri. I even put edible plants in his pen and he ignores them. I want adopt another Russian rescue, I consider Lou a rescue since I saved him from my ex, I mjust don't have the space, money or ability to take on another one. I would if I could though and I've come close more than once. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!!*​


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I was not sure what it was but it sounded like fun jewelry.



Or a toy for mature adults any how.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I used an aloe after burn stuff that makes the burn tolerable.



I usually use vinegar myself. I also found this stuff lately that is great for just the daily little burn I might get. Keeps the skin nice and moist.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> I've gotten more red as the night has gone on. My fiancé was like "I'm literally watching you change color as you sit there." Lol. My face is worse than I thought. As are my legs. So tomorrow I'll be cursing myself.



That's because you didn't stop the burning. You need to do things right away to bring the temps down to normal and stop more burn from being created.


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> It means You Only Live Once... To those people who don't know.... Ken......



Oh! That was me too.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Morning. At work. No one wants to chat with me today, I guess. Just sitting here twiddling my thumbs til some one comes in. I'll look at pictures of turtles cause Taylor can't tell me I have a problem if I do it here.


----------



## StarSapphire22

And as soon as I say something...........

Off to chat with other silly people.


----------



## StarSapphire22

You guys are so quiet lately! Come back tortie peoples!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning my tort friends  Happy Monday *waves*


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Just working and waiting on a hopeful callback on that job. 

I work at the retail version of office space... They fired someone Milton style by putting their shifts on the swap board and making their login code inactive. So they show up and can't clock in. Is that even legal?


----------



## dannel

Desperately trying to drain my flooded basement. Stupid rain.


----------



## StarSapphire22

RosieRedfoot said:


> Just working and waiting on a hopeful callback on that job.
> 
> I work at the retail version of office space... They fired someone Milton style by putting their shifts on the swap board and making their login code inactive. So they show up and can't clock in. Is that even legal?



Sketchyyyyyyy...


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning all... I totally slept until 12.. It was amazing.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui said:


> Oh! That was me too.



And Jacqui... Lol. 

A rapper made it up. I feel like I should have been born in the 1900-1920's. I would have been a flapper.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Come back! I'm lonely and bored and I miss you guys.


----------



## Elohi

I'm about to go pick up a the hovabator. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> I'm about to go pick up a the hovabator.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



I'm so excited for you and your little egg!

Is the site super glitchy for anyone else today? It's like flashing between the site and a white screen sometimes and half the time it won't scroll down the threads.


----------



## Elohi

My app had been pretty crashy the last few days. It doesn't like when I try to quote. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

I just look at it and it starts freaking out.


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> My app had been pretty crashy the last few days. It doesn't like when I try to quote.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Did you call TCEQ and OSHA today?


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> That's because you didn't stop the burning. You need to do things right away to bring the temps down to normal and stop more burn from being created.


Yeah, I learned that after it was too late - will not forget next time!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I burn like Taylor's cooking (easily and a lot!). I feel your pain Ash!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

A lukewarm to tepid oatmeal bath can help. Whenever I'd burn I'd put an ice pack on the area and then aloe once it wasn't scalding to the touch. 

So I got paid this last Friday and I'm already looking at my account going, are you sure? Had to pay bills, buy a new garden hose, and get dog/human/tort food. Add in a tank of gas and goodbye moolah! 

Time to look through the pantry and figure what to have for dinner.


----------



## StarSapphire22

ARGHBLARGHRAFFLNARGHABURGHHHHH.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Schnarf?


----------



## StarSapphire22

I want to punch this customer in the face. He's wasted 45 minutes of my time talking in circles around the same question because he's not bothering to fully read my responses.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Welcome to my world.. What part of "no we're sold out of frozen dolls and can't order more" don't you get? 

Besides, I wasn't even that impressed with Frozen vs other recent princess films and don't get the hype. I liked the chameleon in Tangled way better than the snowman.


----------



## bouaboua

Good afternoon. Waking up early (4:30 AM ) for a call but the conference was canceled. How did you like that?

What you all up to? Should I go back to sleep?


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm teaching my customer basic 1st grade math skills.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good afternoon. Waking up early (4:30 AM ) for a call but the conference was canceled. How did you like that?
> 
> What you all up to? Should I go back to sleep?


Hi Steven


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> Good afternoon. Waking up early (4:30 AM ) for a call but the conference was canceled. How did you like that?
> 
> What you all up to? Should I go back to sleep?



I miss seeing you around!


----------



## Ashes

Tornado!!!!! :/ :/


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Welcome to my world.. What part of "no we're sold out of frozen dolls and can't order more" don't you get?
> 
> Besides, I wasn't even that impressed with Frozen vs other recent princess films and don't get the hype. I liked the chameleon in Tangled way better than the snowman.


I was like what are frozen dolls? like doll popsicles?? then I remembered this woman at work showing me this frozen poster she got her kid. It's a doll from a cartoon that was named frozen.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> Tornado!!!!! :/ :/



Stay safe!


----------



## Elohi

Well now I have seen urates in real life. Both Russians dumped some in their soak buckets. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Stay safe!


Yes....Be safe.....But there really not much you can do for Tornado other than get into the basement.

I have to go from China to Taiwan today via Hong Kong. My flight is around noon. Good thing is I can visit my sister and brother there.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Well now I have seen urates in real life. Both Russians dumped some in their soak buckets.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


If you have Sulcata and India Star tortoise, that will be a normal thing. But my wife really take a good care of our Sully, He only pee, no urates at all, once a week, you will see some whiteish thing discharged in the water when he soak.


----------



## bouaboua

Just call my wife and our sun-room looks great. Tile floor are almost done.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's hot, hot, hot today!!! But I'm not sweating, I'm glistening!


----------



## Yvonne G

Steven: I can't wait to see your pictures. Does this mean the windows (or was it doors?) came in?


----------



## Ashes

Pretty? This was earlier.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> It's hot, hot, hot today!!! But I'm not sweating, I'm glistening!


My wife said it is 93 today in San Jose. It must be close to 100 where you at Yvonne.......


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> Well now I have seen urates in real life. Both Russians dumped some in their soak buckets.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I get urates every once and awhile too, but it's only on occasions when I've gone for a few days. 
I think they protest when I'm gone


----------



## AZtortMom

Ashes said:


> Pretty? This was earlier.
> View attachment 85620


That's what it looked like Saturday when we were in Iowa


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Steven: I can't wait to see your pictures. Does this mean the windows (or was it doors?) came in?


Yes. The special order came day before my trip to Asia. I had to pay two hour over time for the worker to come to my house so I can tell them whet to do in very detail instructions. I even marked what material should be used in where. what side of wooden board need to facing up....thing like that. 

It came out OK. My wife are taking couple photo for me now. I should able to post some picture soon.


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> Pretty? This was earlier.
> View attachment 85620


That is scary.....


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> That's what it looked like Saturday when we were in Iowa


Yeah.....Forget to ask...How was your weekend trip back home in Iowa??


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> My wife said it is 93 today in San Jose. It must be close to 100 where you at Yvonne.......



It's 108F outside, and when it gets up over 100F my cooler doesn't work good, so it's 89F in the house. That's just too darned hot to do anything. I'm sitting under the fan.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Yeah.....Forget to ask...How was your weekend trip back home in Iowa??


It was really nice. Got to go out on the boat, meet some nice people at a party, and eat lots of great food  a real nice visit


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> It's 108F outside, and when it gets up over 100F my cooler doesn't work good, so it's 89F in the house. That's just too darned hot to do anything. I'm sitting under the fan.


Ugh! Lots of glistening going on there, huh?


----------



## bouaboua

We may put our TV set in this part of room here.




A 9 foot counter with cabinet and sink will be here to cover this I believe a water pipe. So my wife can wash all the tortoise dishes here instead of run back into our kitchen.


Double door to our current family room.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> It's 108F outside, and when it gets up over 100F my cooler doesn't work good, so it's 89F in the house. That's just too darned hot to do anything. I'm sitting under the fan.


You need a drum stick in one hand and a cold beer in the another. and seating in your bath tub with cold water only.......


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> It was really nice. Got to go out on the boat, meet some nice people at a party, and eat lots of great food  a real nice visit


I like the part of eating all the good food. But you got to watch for your weeding dress......Hahahahaha.....


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> We may put our TV set in this part of room here.
> 
> View attachment 85621
> 
> 
> A 9 foot counter with cabinet and sink will be here to cover this I believe a water pipe. So my wife can wash all the tortoise dishes here instead of run back into our kitchen.
> View attachment 85622
> 
> Double to our current family room.
> View attachment 85623


Love the detail in the tile


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Love the detail in the tile


That was some cheap tile from Lowe's. but not bad looking. It turn out alright. we may need to have area rug for the winter season. bare footed will be great in the summer.


----------



## AZtortMom

I agree  
We have hardwood and tile throughout our house too. But, like you we have area rugs


----------



## bouaboua

Anyone hear from Tiff??


----------



## StarSapphire22

Home.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> I like the part of eating all the good food. But you got to watch for your weeding dress......Hahahahaha.....


Yeah no kidding  
Eating is a past time for his family. Thank goodness I have physical job


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Anyone hear from Tiff??


Nope


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Home.


Then.....What's for dinner? Or who is cooking????????


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Nope


What?? It's been a week?? Where she went? 

I like it, they pay you for working out.........


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> Then.....What's for dinner? Or who is cooking????????


 
Brats, I think.


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> Brats, I think.


That's what I had for dinner last night, but mine was wrapped in bacon and covered in cheese..so good


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Brats, I think.


Pop a beer for him as a encouragement then you can go watching TV or something. 

Then gave him a shout say: It smell so good honey.....


----------



## bouaboua

Got to go packing for the trip to Taiwan. Will be in Hong Kong in couple hours. 

Later...Have a great evening.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Got to go packing for the trip to Taiwan. Will be in Hong Kong in couple hours.
> 
> Later...Have a great evening.


You too! Travel safe


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> Pop a beer for him as a encouragement then you can go watching TV or something.
> 
> Then gave him a shout say: It smell so good honey.....


 
Ha! I made them. Taylor doesn't make anything more complicated than frozen pizza.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Stupid app keeps freezing! 

I made chicken penne rigata with vodka cream sauce and was pretty tasty for jarred sauce and boxed noodles. 

Stay safe Ashes!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I think 4 of the 5 celosias that I planted are gonna die. Two are wilty and hot and sad. The other two are blocking Littlefoot's racetrack.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's hot, hot, hot today!!! But I'm not sweating, I'm glistening!



Just like the royalty you are.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I need to have a little pity party for a minute. I hope you guys understand. 

On Thursday, I turn 22. This means this is the time a lot of my friends are getting engaged, married, and pregnant. I keep seeing all these party girls on my facebook, settling down and having kids....I even see the two twin sisters who wouldn't be friends with me in school because my atheist/agnostic views were a "sin" getting knocked up and having babies! And for many of these girls, these babies are what they needed to turn their lives around and they are wonderful mothers, and I don't begrudge them their little piece of happiness. But all I ever wanted, EVER, was the husband and white picket fence and family. I didn't have a normal life or a good, stable homelife growing up, so all I've wanted more than anything was to accomplish that dream for myself. Now, with my illness, kids probably aren't possible. There's a few medications we can try to help the process, but they will make me absolutely miserable with side effects. I know there's always adoption, but I want to carry my baby, I want that experience. I just don't know what kindof experience it will be if I'm too cracked out/busy vomiting to actually enjoy much of it. All Taylor ever wanted to be was a dad...seriously if you asked tiny Taylor what he wanted to be when he grew up, a father was his answer. I feel like I'm letting him down, and my illness is becoming a burden emotionally and financially. I just can't find upsides to this and I see these other people living the dream that I want, and I just. UGH. I can't do this.


----------



## T33's Torts

That's where it came from?? I'm literally


bouaboua said:


> What?? It's been a week?? Where she went?


I'm here! Hi Steven! I'm just busier than I've like... ever been. Soooo... my ring is now a necklace, as i can't keep it on my hand. Ummm.. yeah. I adopted a chicken yesterday. Her name is Denise (?) and she is potty trained and lives on the patio and in the living room. One of the torts has been rehomed.  I had some cage issues... and yeah. I think I'm goof ow though (testing to see if Winnie and Owl will live OK together). If so, I can keep the rest! Yay! If not, Blondie said I can get more chickens.  There's like 6 at the shelter. Oh! wedding planning is the most tedious thing I've ever had to do. *deep sigh*


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey! Hi Jessica! I just turned 22 in March! Happy almost birthday! And now you're going to hate me,  but I don't think I'd ever want kids. I absolutely love small human beings, but the idea of being unable to do daily things for 9 monthes (a nine month period, umm, no thanks) is very, very unappealing to me.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> Yes....Be safe.....But there really not much you can do for Tornado other than get into the basement.
> 
> I have to go from China to Taiwan today via Hong Kong. My flight is around noon. Good thing is I can visit my sister and brother there.


Taiwan was my favorite area to visit.  I am officially jealous!!


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> We may put our TV set in this part of room here.
> 
> View attachment 85621
> 
> 
> A 9 foot counter with cabinet and sink will be here to cover this I believe a water pipe. So my wife can wash all the tortoise dishes here instead of run back into our kitchen.
> View attachment 85622
> 
> Double door to our current family room.
> View attachment 85623


I love that tile work you are having done.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> I need to have a little pity party for a minute. I hope you guys understand.
> 
> On Thursday, I turn 22. This means this is the time a lot of my friends are getting engaged, married, and pregnant. I keep seeing all these party girls on my facebook, settling down and having kids....I even see the two twin sisters who wouldn't be friends with me in school because my atheist/agnostic views were a "sin" getting knocked up and having babies! And for many of these girls, these babies are what they needed to turn their lives around and they are wonderful mothers, and I don't begrudge them their little piece of happiness. But all I ever wanted, EVER, was the husband and white picket fence and family. I didn't have a normal life or a good, stable homelife growing up, so all I've wanted more than anything was to accomplish that dream for myself. Now, with my illness, kids probably aren't possible. There's a few medications we can try to help the process, but they will make me absolutely miserable with side effects. I know there's always adoption, but I want to carry my baby, I want that experience. I just don't know what kindof experience it will be if I'm too cracked out/busy vomiting to actually enjoy much of it. All Taylor ever wanted to be was a dad...seriously if you asked tiny Taylor what he wanted to be when he grew up, a father was his answer. I feel like I'm letting him down, and my illness is becoming a burden emotionally and financially. I just can't find upsides to this and I see these other people living the dream that I want, and I just. UGH. I can't do this.



I am so sorry you feel that way.  Also 22 isn't old. I remember when I was 22 I thought I was old, now I am 40 an I wish I had understood the freedom and enjoyed it more. 
Also I don't regret not having kids that young. I have gotten to live my life. Plus if it's meant to be it will be. I know it'a hard to hear that but at one time I was on the heart transplant list and was assured I'd never have kids. Now my health is back, I beat the odds, and I am fertile mertle but I still haven't had kids yet. It's hard to think that way in the moment but in the future you may have a different outcome and feeling about it.


----------



## Kerryann

You will all be torty jealous of me right now. I am drinking hibiscus and strawberry beer. It's so yummy. I am with Tif, not being able to drink beer for 9 months.. eek.


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> Taiwan was my favorite area to visit.   I am officially jealous!!


I will send you some photo so you can turn greener......


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> That's where it came from?? I'm literally
> 
> I'm here! Hi Steven! I'm just busier than I've like... ever been. Soooo... my ring is now a necklace, as i can't keep it on my hand. Ummm.. yeah. I adopted a chicken yesterday. Her name is Denise (?) and she is potty trained and lives on the patio and in the living room. One of the torts has been rehomed.  I had some cage issues... and yeah. I think I'm goof ow though (testing to see if Winnie and Owl will live OK together). If so, I can keep the rest! Yay! If not, Blondie said I can get more chickens.  There's like 6 at the shelter. Oh! wedding planning is the most tedious thing I've ever had to do. *deep sigh*


It's about you show up. I don't want to said I'm worrying sick but it is different without you here. I'm glad you are alright and adopted a chicken???? In my house.........only place for chicken will be dinner table. Sorry!!!!,


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> I will send you some photo so you can turn greener......



I miss the night market. I couldn't eat the food there without getting sick but man the deals. I always had my ninja girl with me and they'd give me a price and she'd come out of the background screaming and I'd get it at like half cost.


----------



## bouaboua

This is the door I waited for almost two months.

Sorry for this ugly outside look. The siding are not up yet for this part of the wall.


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> I miss the night market. I couldn't eat the food there without getting sick but man the deals. I always had my ninja girl with me and they'd give me a price and she'd come out of the background screaming and I'd get it at like half cost.


Yes. It is still that way. Specially now a days Taiwan have lots visitor from China with tones money. So they jacked up the price for everything. Local people cannot even afford lots daily things. But the night market are still fun. That is one favorite place for my daughters to go when they visit Taiwan.


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> I miss the night market. I couldn't eat the food there without getting sick but man the deals. I always had my ninja girl with me and they'd give me a price and she'd come out of the background screaming and I'd get it at like half cost.


When is the last time you visited Taiwan? And what bought you to there? Are you still in the same line of the business?


----------



## Ashes

And here comes round 2..... (I'm quad cities)


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> When is the last time you visited Taiwan? And what bought you to there? Are you still in the same line of the business?


I was there last in 2004 and I was there working for one of the big three. I was in dealer audit back then but now I am in more straightforward new innovation IT.


----------



## Ashes

Our street is flooded! My fiancé's car has water almost up to the bottom of it!


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Our street is flooded! My fiancé's car has water almost up to the bottom of it!
> View attachment 85645


Oh my goodness it's crazy


----------



## Ashes

Did I mention how much I absolutely LOVE thunderstorms?


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> Our street is flooded! My fiancé's car has water almost up to the bottom of it!
> View attachment 85645


Okay! That is enough water. It is a car. Not a boat. Don't float it......it will not be fun.


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> I was there last in 2004 and I was there working for one of the big three. I was in dealer audit back then but now I am in more straightforward new innovation IT.


WOW! High tech girl. My hat off to you. 

Travel can be fun but it gets old sometime. I like to visit Taiwan because I am from there (30 some years ago), and I still have family there. I'm grateful and thanksgiving that my work can let me visit that part of family few times a year.


----------



## Ashes

bouaboua said:


> Okay! That is enough water. It is a car. Not a boat. Don't float it......it will not be fun.


Lol!! Right?!?!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Happy Movie Monday!


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Ha! I made them. Taylor doesn't make anything more complicated than frozen pizza.


That is the reason man need the encouragement. But the downside of this is you may need to suffer on the dinning table. But for the long run, it will still benefit.


----------



## tortoisetime565

TIFFYYYY!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Well now I have seen urates in real life. Both Russians dumped some in their soak buckets.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Don't worry! They are more afraid of you than you if them. Just don't taste them…


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Don't worry! They are more afraid of you than you if them. Just don't taste them…



Hahahaha ewww 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

I haven't seen urates yet.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Where did my 70°'s go?


I like that it says, “Hot". Really? Again I ask the obvious, “Tell me something I don't know!"!


----------



## tortoisetime565

We haven't had under 95 in weeks! Just rain and heat... So a lot of humidity!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Where did my 70°'s go?
> View attachment 85659
> 
> I like that it says, “Hot". Really? Again I ask the obvious, “Tell me something I don't know!"!


I don't mind the heat but the 100% humidity is awful.


----------



## T33's Torts

Chicken! Ah-ha. Yep. I'm like 85% vegetarian. Sometimes I'm eating, and can't help thinking that I'm eating what could've been a very happy animal. Then I usually end up sick to my stomach. The last time i was at my mom's I left right after dinner, then practically had a panic attack (thanks anxiety) then threw up. I'm a twisted human being.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> TIFFYYYY!!


Hiiiiiiiii!!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> I don't mind the heat but the 100% humidity is awful.


Welcome to this part of the world in this season. 

We have 95+ And 95%+ humidity everyday. Three shower a day you still feel stickieeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Kerryann

I just watched a show about shark attacks. I didn't know sharks eat sea turtles. They showed a video. 
Boo sharks


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> Welcome to this part of the world in this season.
> 
> We have 95+ And 95%+ humidity everyday. Three shower a day you still feel stickieeeeeeeee!!!


I remember, when I was in Taiwan my first time I got food poisoning. I was running the AC unit and maybe had it at 70 degrees. The girl who escorted me, I called her my handler, opened up the windows because the fresh air was good for me. After that episode I was on MacDonald the rest of the trip.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> What?? It's been a week?? Where she went?
> 
> I like it, they pay you for working out.........



Last time she posted on here she said something about having to give up half of her tortoises. I wonder what's going on.


----------



## Yvonne G

...and there she is!!!

It's going to be ok, Jessica. This is just a low time for you but pretty soon you'll be on an upward swing and things will be looking better. Try to live in your own space and don't be worrying about what's going on in other folks' lives. Every night as you're waiting for sleep to claim you, think about what good things happened to you that day and fall asleep with good thoughts.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Last time she posted on here she said something about having to give up half of her tortoises. I wonder what's going on.


Blondie taking the priority in her life?

Tiff.....explain yourself. She is into chicken as I checked lately.......hahahahahaha


----------



## Elohi

Oops. I kind of almost busted my *** while on my sons scooter. I hit a rock and the scooter flipped out of under me. I stayed on my feet but when the scooter flipped, it smacked me in the knee and ankle. DOH!



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> I remember, when I was in Taiwan my first time I got food poisoning. I was running the AC unit and maybe had it at 70 degrees. The girl who escorted me, I called her my handler, opened up the windows because the fresh air was good for me. After that episode I was on MacDonald the rest of the trip.


I know. Lots oversea visitor will have things like that. But I have a partner from NJ. He just enjoyed Taiwan like his own backyard.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> View attachment 85665
> 
> 
> Oops. I kind of almost busted my *** while on my sons scooter. I hit a rock and the scooter flipped out of under me. I stayed on my feet but when the scooter flipped, it smacked me in the knee and ankle. DOH!
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Looks like you have two ankle......this is major OUCH. Have you ever ride a motorbike/scooter before. Those little thing can be fun but also danger .


----------



## bouaboua

Time to board my flight. Goodnight to some of you and enjoy this evening for rest of you.

My next check-in will be from Taipei.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> I know. Lots oversea visitor will have things like that. But I have a partner from NJ. He just enjoyed Taiwan like his own backyard.


I learned don't eat anything raw and after that I never got the sickness again.


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Looks like you have two ankle......this is major OUCH. Have you ever ride a motorbike/scooter before. Those little thing can be fun but also danger .


This type of scooter. It doesn't like random rocks on the pavement. Lol






Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I also scraped the crook of my arm with the plexiglas lid on the Leo enclosure today too. I'm on a roll 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Hiiiiiiiii!!!!!




Are you back for good?!


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Blondie taking the priority in her life?
> 
> Tiff.....explain yourself. She is into chicken as I checked lately.......hahahahahaha


Work! It sounds funny to call it that. My job is literally to sit in a pen of dogs and tell people about them. the most exciting thing is getting to write little descriptions about them. I get really attached to the little ones in particular. My allergies have been insane though. *sneezes* I've never thought about having chickens. But then… went to the shelter for 'work', came back with the new foster's pups annnnnd a hen.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> This type of scooter. It doesn't like random rocks on the pavement. Lol
> View attachment 85667
> 
> View attachment 85668
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


This looks fun but dangerous for sure. I will not step on one of this even when I was young. I gave you lots credit for only with miner injurer.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Work! It sounds funny to call it that. My job is literally to sit in a pen of dogs and tell people about them. the most exciting thing is getting to write little descriptions about them. I get really attached to the little ones in particular. My allergies have been insane though. *sneezes* I've never thought about having chickens. But then… went to the shelter for 'work', came back with the new foster's pups annnnnd a hen.


Sorry!!

I was just kidding. I think you are doing some good deeds for the animals. I'm also happy that some animal found a good home by your services. 

Thank you! for that chicken! ! !


----------



## StarSapphire22

I feel super crappy today....blech. Still at work though.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I feel super crappy today....blech. Still at work though.



 Sorry sending hope you feel better fast wishes your way. Glad your tuffing out staying at work.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## Yvonne G

So good to see you, Jacqui!

Getting all those fences built?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hello everyone. How's your mornings going?


Luke&Lou


----------



## ShadowRancher

Good morning! The torts and I are about to go spend an extended weekend in my parents grassy wonderland for the holiday, anyone else have plans?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> Sorry sending hope you feel better fast wishes your way. Glad your tuffing out staying at work.



Thanks! I don't have a choice. My doctor messed up my forms to excuse absences, and now if I miss any more time I can lose my job.  I can have the forms amended but I don't have the money for another appointment right now, and there's no guarantee they'd even be approved at this point.


----------



## ShadowRancher

StarSapphire22 said:


> Thanks! I don't have a choice. My doctor messed up my forms to excuse absences, and now if I miss any more time I can lose my job.  I can have the forms amended but I don't have the money for another appointment right now, and there's no guarantee they'd even be approved at this point.



 that's terrible


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Thanks! I don't have a choice. My doctor messed up my forms to excuse absences, and now if I miss any more time I can lose my job.  I can have the forms amended but I don't have the money for another appointment right now, and there's no guarantee they'd even be approved at this point.


Oh snap that sucks! I'm really sorry 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

ShadowRancher said:


> that's terrible





Elohi said:


> Oh snap that sucks! I'm really sorry
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)




Yeah I paid for an appointment (didn't have insurance at the time, so it was a lot) and she had to write a date to excuse the absences until and accidently wrote that day's date. So by the time I turned them in they already weren't valid.


----------



## Elohi

ShadowRancher said:


> Good morning! The torts and I are about to go spend an extended weekend in my parents grassy wonderland for the holiday, anyone else have plans?



I'm taking my girls to a friends farm to help out with chores and pick up the hovabator for the Leo egg. I was supposed I go et it yesterday but we ended up with conflicting schedules so we are going here in a few mins. THEN I've got to pick up some spineless cactus for a couple of forum members and get it mailed off. THEN it's off to Home Depot and possibly petsmart for substrate stuff and the things I need for the Leo's new enclosure. The other supplies for that arrive today. WOOT!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## ShadowRancher

Elohi said:


> I'm taking my girls to a friends farm to help out with chores and pick up the hovabator for the Leo egg. I was supposed I go et it yesterday but we ended up with conflicting schedules so we are going here in a few mins. THEN I've got to pick up some spineless cactus for a couple of forum members and get it mailed off. THEN it's off to Home Depot and possibly petsmart for substrate stuff and the things I need for the Leo's new enclosure. The other supplies for that arrive today. WOOT!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


sounds fun! good luck with that Leo egg I'm so jelly. And i hope the greenhouse works out for you, I'm really pleased with mine. I had to recommission it yesterday because I decided to separate Abrams out for awhile. She's a bit smaller than her sister and I'm afraid she's being bullied away from the food a little.


----------



## ShadowRancher

StarSapphire22 said:


> Yeah I paid for an appointment (didn't have insurance at the time, so it was a lot) and she had to write a date to excuse the absences until and accidently wrote that day's date. So by the time I turned them in they already weren't valid.



I think half the time doctors just dont pay attention to anything...they always seem super distracted to me


----------



## StarSapphire22

It doesn't help that she's already about 70 and semi-retired. Only works a couple days a week. But she's one of the only people qualified to deal with my condition.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I was just sick at work and can't go home. UGH.


----------



## LoutheRussian

ShadowRancher said:


> Good morning! The torts and I are about to go spend an extended weekend in my parents grassy wonderland for the holiday, anyone else have plans?


I plan on working Friday and Saturday but I've got Sunday through Tuesday off so I'll be headed home to see my sister, bro in law and three nephews. One is a newborn so it'll be my first time seeing him. I'm super excited 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Bloop bleep bloop


----------



## LoutheRussian

StarSapphire22 said:


> Thanks! I don't have a choice. My doctor messed up my forms to excuse absences, and now if I miss any more time I can lose my job.  I can have the forms amended but I don't have the money for another appointment right now, and there's no guarantee they'd even be approved at this point.


That's F'ed up the doctor should pay for the appointment and to have the forms amended since he messed them up 


Luke&Lou


----------



## ShadowRancher

LoutheRussian said:


> I plan on working Friday and Saturday but I've got Sunday through Tuesday off so I'll be headed home to see my sister, bro in law and three nephews. One is a newborn so it'll be my first time seeing him. I'm super excited
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Sounds fun!


----------



## LoutheRussian

My mom has a small farm outside of Hillsboro which has an in ground pool so I'm hoping for nice weather. I also plan on bringing Lou since I'll be gone for a few days 


Luke&Lou


----------



## StarSapphire22

Traveling with torts is fun!


----------



## LoutheRussian

StarSapphire22 said:


> Traveling with torts is fun!


Any advice to make his ride as stress free as possible


Luke&Lou


----------



## StarSapphire22

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/need-some-help-taking-a-short-trip.85047/


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hey all! Just got home from my interview and a nice quick lunch.  torts are all happy and fed. I'm still in the process of drying out baby Phillips substrate.. It doesn't seem to want to dry at all.. Anyways. New sully Rosie should be here Friday so I'm hyped about that!!  eeeeeeeeek! I love getting new turtles


----------



## LoutheRussian

StarSapphire22 said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/need-some-help-taking-a-short-trip.85047/


Thank you 


Luke&Lou


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I don't wanna go to work today. It's bad when I'd rather do dishes than go! But at least I have tomorrow off. Although the schedule is filling up already!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Check out Marshall Cook's post on Vine!
https://vine.co/v/MtAagV2z70A

Go watch this.. Its so funny!! The turtle kills it!! xD


----------



## Elohi

OMG I just watched this and my little bitty sang "trouble trouble trouble!" LMAO!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

My enclosure is here!!!!!!!!!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> My enclosure is here!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



You ordered one?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> My enclosure is here!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)





StarSapphire22 said:


> You ordered one?




Pictures or it didn't happen!!


----------



## Elohi

I ordered and just received this. I'm excited to go get all the stuff I need to get it set up. 






Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Oooooooh, who is that for?


----------



## StarSapphire22

My worked changed our customer satisfaction surveys so that we're all pretty much screwed, urgghhhh.


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon tort peeps!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Heyo!


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Oooooooh, who is that for?



The Leo trio 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> The Leo trio
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Oooohhhhh...Exciting!!!! 

I'm so jealous of all your new tortie adventures right now.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon tort peeps!


Good morning as where I am. Just waking up to another "closed chamber" day here in Asia.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good morning as where I am. Just waking up to another "closed chamber" day here in Asia.


Morning sunshine


----------



## Elohi

Dang it! Where can I find pure vermiculite??? 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> Dang it! Where can I find pure vermiculite???
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
I saw some at home depot the other day.


----------



## Elohi

All they have at Home Depot is perilite and it's got miracle grow in it. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Woohoo! My big tort kids turned 3years old! Sigh.. They get big so quick!


Moe eating dinner
He is 12 inches and weighs 12 pounds


----------



## AZtortMom

Moe as a baby


----------



## bouaboua

My morning stroll in Taipei at 7:00 AM.

Two 7~11 type of convenient store in every intersection.



Three breakfast sandwich shop in every block. 


Another 7~11...


Typical butcher shop/stand on the street. 


Fruit shop just about to open.


Vendors are setting up shop in the daily traditional morning market.


Live shrimp.....


Fresh oyster.


Small hardware store, also sales clothes.



Street vendor for ladies cloth. 

I'm not sure Disney's copy right apply here.. 



Typical fresh fish stand....On ice then on top of lotus's leafs.


Other meat shop


Fresh fish.


Another convenient store. 



My breakfast.....Soy milk and Chinese doughnut. 


Market getting little crewed........


Fresh veges......Looks like the owner just waking up too.....


Cutting up a fresh steak


All kinds seafood, 6 USD foe each basket. Your pick......


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Woohoo! My big tort kids turned 3years old! Sigh.. They get big so quick!
> View attachment 85850
> 
> Moe eating dinner
> He is 12 inches and weighs 12 pounds


 Happy birthday.

Did you make him a cake??


----------



## AZtortMom

Miss Jay Jay 
She's 10 inches and 11pounds. Shhh! Don't tell she's my favorite


----------



## AZtortMom

Jay Jay as a babe


----------



## Elohi

At lowes. Again hunting for vermiculite. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Yvonne G

Great pictures, Steven. I love getting a glimpse into life in other countries. If I hung a hunk of raw meat like that outside it would be swarming with flies in two minutes. How do they keep flies off the food?


----------



## Elohi

Found some! Money anxiety rising! I've spent a damn fortune today!!! Ahhh!!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

TAYLOR SAID I CAN GET BOX TURTLES!!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

I want to buy a redfoot from my vet!! But only because she has a super long neck and a shell full of sass!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yvonne G said:


> Great pictures, Steven. I love getting a glimpse into life in other countries. If I hung a hunk of raw meat like that outside it would be swarming with flies in two minutes. How do they keep flies off the food?



Ditto here!! And fruit flies. Eww


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Great pictures, Steven. I love getting a glimpse into life in other countries. If I hung a hunk of raw meat like that outside it would be swarming with flies in two minutes. How do they keep flies off the food?


They have fly paper all over the place and UV fly killing/electrocution light everywhere. The fly still out number of all those measures.

People are use to it. Everything you bought from the traditional market, food or fruits, you will give a good wash and or cooked thoroughly.


----------



## bouaboua

tortoisetime565 said:


> Ditto here!! And fruit flies. Eww


We have farmer's market in good part of California too. It sale everything including seafood, chickens but no meats. You will find all kinds flies in farmers market also.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> TAYLOR SAID I CAN GET BOX TURTLES!!!


Smart man.


----------



## Kerryann

Great pics Steven


----------



## Kerryann

Did you guys watch the show on nat geo about the Galapagos islands? There are turtles in the show. It's so cool.


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> Smart man.


 
Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortoisetime565 said:


> I want to buy a redfoot from my vet!! But only because she has a super long neck and a shell full of sass!!


Maybe I'm tired, but who has the super long neck and shell full of sass?
My truck temp gauge thing read 103°f on my drive. Only 98°f by the time I got home. Yay me. My honey set the air for 74°f. I walked in and was like…


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Maybe I'm tired, but who has the super long neck and shell full of sass?
> My truck temp gauge thing read 103°f on my drive. Only 98°f by the time I got home. Yay me. My honey set the air for 74°f. I walked in and was like…


That's love. It's been like 90 and 100% humidity here but I'm not complaining.
We got all of the painting for the basement done tonight. Yay
Oh the giant tortoises on this show are letting the finches eat their ticks.


----------



## Elohi

This enclosure seems massive in my house. Good grief. And it's very well made. I have it partially set up but I need to move it so I haven't put the clips in place yet. The tent top and poles are so much stronger and heavier made than I expected. I have so much to do, holy cow! My house is a disaster from all the crap I've bought for these big changes. Then I still have to build tables for the Russians. HOLY HELL LOLOL. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

The egg is going in the incubator tomorrow. I'm still scared of screwing up the start up. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Maybe I'm tired, but who has the super long neck and shell full of sass?
> My truck temp gauge thing read 103°f on my drive. Only 98°f by the time I got home. Yay me. My honey set the air for 74°f. I walked in and was like…



This redfoot my vet has for sale! Look at the neck on this awesome shellian!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's a redfoot chicken!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Oh the giant tortoises on this show are letting the finches eat their ticks.


I do the same! Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's a redfoot chicken!!!


LOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I think most redfoots are full of sass, especially females! 

So my work clogs have been causing my big toes to go numb. So I stopped wearing them for the other tennis shoes. Today my toes hurt... So numb that stays or pain when standing. I've had my feet sized and get ones with wide toe boxes but nothing helps after 8 hours of standing on linoleum over concrete.

I go "maybe I need new shoes again" and my bf goes, "no, you just need a new job" True enough!


----------



## Elohi

Well, one step closer...
It's in place. It's on. Tomorrow I get it further set up and stabilized. Then the egg goes in. I'm nervous!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> Well, one step closer...
> It's in place. It's on. Tomorrow I get it further set up and stabilized. Then the egg goes in. I'm nervous!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)







Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

This huge thing for one egg. Lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Might be my one of my favorite engagement pics..? Can see his crystal blue eyes.... Love that.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's a redfoot chicken!!!



Chicken? What a weird way to spell Tortoise... English is such a mystery.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

More like a tiny apatosaurus than a chicken.


----------



## Elohi

Where is everyone? I feel all alone on the forum. I guess I should just stfu and go to bed LOL. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm up


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> Might be my one of my favorite engagement pics..? Can see his crystal blue eyes.... Love that.
> View attachment 85869


So. This is the lucky guy. Good for you.


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> So. This is the lucky guy. Good for you.


Good day to you 


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> Good day to you
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


It is good day here. 

Good night to you Sir.


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> It is good day here.
> 
> Good night to you Sir.


Haha excellent I'm glad to hear it. What are you doing today


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> Haha excellent I'm glad to hear it. What are you doing today
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I had to come to Taiwan from China for a quick visit. All the things are done and I'm headed back to China again tomorrow.


----------



## LoutheRussian

It must be really neat to see so much of the world and experience different cultures. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

http://www.trendhunter.com/trends/chip-and-dip-server

Really? Things like this are top of my internet machine cruise? 

And good morning y'all.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Morning!



RosieRedfoot said:


> More like a tiny apatosaurus than a chicken.


Hey I have a tiny Apatosaurus!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning all!! I'm up early before work. I'm going to make a pound cake.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I got a call from the university job manager wanting me to call him back. Too bad I missed the call and am out doing errands!


----------



## Yvonne G

StarSapphire22 said:


> TAYLOR SAID I CAN GET BOX TURTLES!!!



I'm sorry if I'm speaking out of turn, but I can't seem to control my fingers this a.m. Taylor is not your boss. When two people live together, the decisions are made by both of you. He has no right to tell you what you can or can't do. You talk it over and have a mutual decision, then you come on here and say, " WE have decided to get box turtles."


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning Tortoise Forum!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning Tortoise Forum!



Morning Yvonne!!


----------



## tortadise

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning Tortoise Forum!


Good morning Yvonne. Nice surprise this morning on the driveway on my way into work.

Snappy.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yvonne G said:


> I'm sorry if I'm speaking out of turn, but I can't seem to control my fingers this a.m. Taylor is not your boss. When two people live together, the decisions are made by both of you. He has no right to tell you what you can or can't do. You talk it over and have a mutual decision, then you come on here and say, " WE have decided to get box turtles."



I tell him this all the time! Mostly when I want some shiny new thing.  But in this case it really was up to him. We knew I wanted them, but he wasn't sure if he was okay with more animals in the house, and since he has to help me care for them sometimes when I'm not feeling the greatest, I wanted him to be 100% okay with it. Maybe I worded it badly.

You didn't speak out of turn.


----------



## Yvonne G

Snapper? Glad you didn't run over him.


----------



## LoutheRussian

No work today and it's nice out... For now


Luke&Lou


----------



## tortoisetime565

I work an odd shift of 11-7.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So the position I originally interviewed for was filled by a grad student. Buut he said they do need a person at the main campus lab as well and he thought he'd extend an offer to me to come meet the team first to see how things go. There are two positions open but this first one deals with rodents and isn't publicly posted yet. Soo crossing my fingers this works out! I figure they like me if they keep interviewing me and having me meet all these different teams. I should know in a week when I meet them. Silly independence weekend making it so the hiring people aren't around till mid next week


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone  doctor..doctor..I love that line


----------



## Elohi

Good morning!
And so it begins...


Tort for scale. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

Look how little the turtle looks!


----------



## Elohi

Pond liner is going in next. I couldn't find a heavy duty shower curtain so I had to spend $40 on a damn pond liner. #notthrilled
But I guess I can reuse the piece I cut to fit the enclosure as a pond liner in the yard when they move outside full time. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

She was looking around like, wtf is this? No food! You suck!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

I almost bought something like this also but it was square and had 'pop top' lids.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Waiting on my bf to build me an outdoor tortoise enclosure. Although it's too hot for earth digging manual labor right now. Heat index says it feels like 103 due to humidity, and it's going to get hotter. December/January is good manual labor time since it's 50 during the day and no mosquitoes!


----------



## StarSapphire22

RosieRedfoot said:


> Waiting on my bf to build me an outdoor tortoise enclosure. Although it's too hot for earth digging manual labor right now. Heat index says it feels like 103 due to humidity, and it's going to get hotter. December/January is good manual labor time since it's 50 during the day and no mosquitoes!


 Your December/January is literally about 100* hotter than mine. Hahahahaha...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Lol yeah. I grew up in Alaska so I'm like.. Where's the three feet of snow and -20 days? 

We rarely see even snow or ice all winter. This spring we had snow then ice rain, then an earthquake, all in 2 days. Pretty sure most people thought the world was ending, lol.


----------



## StarSapphire22

RosieRedfoot said:


> Lol yeah. I grew up in Alaska so I'm like.. Where's the three feet of snow and -20 days?
> 
> We rarely see even snow or ice all winter. This spring we had snow then ice rain, then an earthquake, all in 2 days. Pretty sure most people thought the world was ending, lol.



Most days last winter were about -40. BRRRR.


----------



## dmmj

It doesn't get 20 or 40 in So. Cal, let alone into the negs. 

So does anyone else feel dirty when poked.....


on face book?


----------



## Ashes

dmmj said:


> It doesn't get 20 or 40 in So. Cal, let alone into the negs.
> 
> So does anyone else feel dirty when poked.....
> 
> 
> on face book?


Lol yes!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Seriously guys, my feet have gotten like a half inch wider in the last year. At this rate I'll need to befriend a cobbler, or wear boxes on my feet. 

I know I need to lose a few pounds but it's hard to do so when all your shoes cause nerve pain. Catch 22...


----------



## dmmj

RosieRedfoot said:


> Seriously guys, my feet have gotten like a half inch wider in the last year. At this rate I'll need to befriend a cobbler, or wear boxes on my feet.
> 
> I know I need to lose a few pounds but it's hard to do so when all your shoes cause nerve pain. Catch 22...


More good news, feet don't stop growing.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey guys. Lesson of the day is that cancer's a ***** and you probably won't be seeing much of me anymore. i promise I'll check in when I can.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Hey guys. Lesson of the day is that cancer's a ***** and you probably won't be seeing much of me anymore. i promise I'll check in when I can.



WAIT A MINUTE. What????? 

You can't just say that and leave. Get your butt back in here, we love you.


----------



## AZtortMom

T33's Torts said:


> Hey guys. Lesson of the day is that cancer's a ***** and you probably won't be seeing much of me anymore. i promise I'll check in when I can.


Yeah man, WTH??


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> Hey guys. Lesson of the day is that cancer's a ***** and you probably won't be seeing much of me anymore. i promise I'll check in when I can.


What??!!??!!??!!??!!
Tiff?! What's going on?!?!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> She was looking around like, wtf is this? No food! You suck!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Look! Look......little turtles......Some smarter one will say tortoises.

You really "open up" his world.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Hey guys. Lesson of the day is that cancer's a ***** and you probably won't be seeing much of me anymore. i promise I'll check in when I can.


What is going on Tiff??

Cancer are not scare or hopeless. Giving up is. 

By God's Mercy and Grace, I can said I went through it. Who ever that person in your life are dealing with cancer currently, Please tell him/her, You, You Tiff; Have a bunch shelled animal loving friends are here to support you and who ever that person are. Our prayer and thoughts are with you. As always.

And YES! We do love you.


----------



## T33's Torts

Sorry. That was written horribly, and quite frankly made more sense in my head. 

I'm fine, sad, but otherwise healthy and well. I found out recently that a particular friend of mine has lung cancer, and yeah. I'm mostly just shooken (is that a word?) up and rattled. I'll update y'all when i have enough info to do so. Thanks for the constant support guys.


----------



## bouaboua

Please do tell your friend that we will fight this battle with him or her through you. Friends and families are most important through out the treatment.


----------



## dmmj

I do believe the term is still shaken up.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Sorry. That was written horribly, and quite frankly made more sense in my head.
> 
> I'm fine, sad, but otherwise healthy and well. I found out recently that a particular friend of mine has lung cancer, and yeah. I'm mostly just shooken (is that a word?) up and rattled. I'll update y'all when i have enough info to do so. Thanks for the constant support guys.


 
Sorry about your friend but I'm very very glad it's not you!


----------



## StarSapphire22

http://instagram.com/p/p3aE43Ftfg/Check this out!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I do the same! Doesn't everyone?


It seems easier than showering for sure.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Taylor asked what I wanted for my birthday and I said stuff to prepare for turtles, maybe supplies for a worm farm. He goes "I couldn't have picked a girl who asks for jewelry like a normal person..." HAHAHA. Poor guy.


----------



## Kerryann

tortadise said:


> Good morning Yvonne. Nice surprise this morning on the driveway on my way into work.
> 
> Snappy.
> View attachment 85881


Snappers are so cute in their angry way.


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> More good news, feet don't stop growing.


How can that be true?

When I lost weight my feet got smaller.


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> Hey guys. Lesson of the day is that cancer's a ***** and you probably won't be seeing much of me anymore. i promise I'll check in when I can.


Tiff


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Feet can get smaller when you lose weight because they get smashed down less. But gravity and excess weight cause them to continue to flatten. Often the arches fall and feet get wider as you get older. 

Sorry to hear about your friend, Tiff. I know many cancer survivors including my father. He's a dentist and had oral cancer and never smoked/chewed. He's got a weird sense of humor, is beyond stubborn and always perseveres. Gets you through just about anything in life I guess! 

His diagnoses came just a few months after my best friend's dad died of a heart attack so I went through a rough patch being away from both of them while at school out of state but try to remain positive for the friend and if you need to talk or vent, we're here.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I should say he's been in the clear now for 5 years. So don't lose hope!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Watching the futurama where the professor is a Galapagos tortoise. Lol when he goes to mount the rock... 

"Is it weird if I talk about his crazy turtle penis?"


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Watching the futurama where the professor is a Galapagos tortoise. Lol when he goes to mount the rock...
> 
> "Is it weird if I talk about his crazy turtle penis?"


That's funny ha.

So hill billy deluxe out back has been lighting off fireworks all week and tonight we see creepy boyfriend holding a flashlight while the kid is lighting fireworks. My neighbor tested me to check out the shenanigans. I mean if they were sparklers I may have been like eh our kids won't do that but what's the worst that could happen? These were like Roman candles. So here's the play, big house, no one works, creepy moms boyfriend, five year old who can operate a standard lighter probably better than me, boyfriend holding a flashlight, kid lighting exploding fireworks with a standard lighter at 10:30 pm on a work night.... Caveat.. For those of us who work.
PS the police got called again and not once has it been by our house. We only called once since moving in on suspected hooligans. Oh and once for inflatable penguin murders.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Feet can get smaller when you lose weight because they get smashed down less. But gravity and excess weight cause them to continue to flatten. Often the arches fall and feet get wider as you get older.
> .


That's what my hot podiatrist said too. He also told me my freak toe was a genetic leftover.


----------



## dmmj

Hot as in attractive or temp. wise? Did you make your doc choice based on attractiveness?


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> Hot as in attractive or temp. wise? Did you make your doc choice based on attractiveness?


I never felt him up so hot attractive.  no I didn't choose him, he was a referral and I got lucky. Also he had a good sense of humor which helped when I almost kicked him in the face. I say pinching around on someone's foot while it's near your face and saying "does this hurt?" Makes you fair game.


----------



## Ashes

OMG Little Dude weighs 89g! He was less than 40g when I got him in March..... *tear* He's gettin' so big....


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm so bored what to do what to do


Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

I'm wired. I'm so tired that I've gone into overdrive or survival mode or something. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We saw the new transformers movie. Bf's work rented out the theater and we all got free concessions. So glad I didn't have to pay because was $25 of snacks! And they had about 150 people they paid for! Shoulda told myself just because it's free you don't need the large popcorn and drinks and candy. But the movie was better than expected, just a little lengthy.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh goodness I literally can't look at him without crying. I even tried over-caffinating myself. The first time I began to randomly cry, he was like, "yes, I know I'm extremely attractive, but you don't have to cry..." It baffles me how natural it feels to smile though tears... Hmmm. That was deeper than i expected. 
Now, I am watching a 13 year old future president and downing my 4th or 5th iced tea.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Oh goodness I literally can't look at him without crying. I even tried over-caffinating myself. The first time I began to randomly cry, he was like, "yes, I know I'm extremely attractive, but you don't have to cry..." It baffles me how natural it feels to smile though tears... Hmmm. That was deeper than i expected.
> Now, I am watching a 13 year old future president and downing my 4th or 5th iced tea.



Tiff are you okay?! Do you need a hug??


----------



## Elohi

I think I've got food poisoning. Just lovely. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## dmmj

Well, chat sure has taken quite a turn.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Holy thunderclap, batman. Way to wake everyone in town, Mother Nature. Getting a strong 7am thunderstorm with cannon fire-esque booms is no fun when trying to sleep. 

Hope hurricane Arthur doesn't ruin too many weekend plans and everyone that may be in it's path takes care!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hmmmm, Bob Dylan woke me up. But then he was supposed to. I had cats crawling all over me during the night to randomly wake me up. It's Friday! At least for me. Three day weekend here I come. Now if I can just get out after 11 hours today and not 12. 8 hours would be even better!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hmmmm, Bob Dylan woke me up. But then he was supposed to. I had cats crawling all over me during the night to randomly wake me up. It's Friday! At least for me. Three day weekend here I come. Now if I can just get out after 11 hours today and not 12. 8 hours would be even better!



Bob Dylan is a classic!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning fellow tort peeps have a good Thursday


----------



## Kerryann

I think it's raining like crazy here today. This may be the wettest summer ever.  I was thinking today that I need to redo my sprinkler schedule since we are hitting the hot and dry months now but this is proving me wrong so far.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guys my tortoise is almost here!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I have the day off. Fittings and such today. Don't want to get out of bed...could have slept in and I was still up at 6:30. Argggggghhhhhh.


----------



## Kerryann

tortoisetime565 said:


> Guys my tortoise is almost here!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I can see you hopping from foot to foot in my mind.


----------



## LoutheRussian

WARNING RANT AHEAD!!

People really **** me off sometimes. I was lazily reading the posts on my FB wall and read a post about how some guy here in town wants to get a petition going so he can have a regulation changed that would only
Allow "ground non-explosive fireworks" in the city limits. And then there was another post from a lady complaining because the sound from the fireworks would wake up her child. So she wanted her neighborhood to stop lighting them off. Why is it that some people think that everyone should change what they do so it will best fit them? This generation of narcissistic people have changed us from the land of the free to the land of the PC and the home of everyone must conform to what best suits me. Ok end rant. Sorry everyone. I hope you all have wonderful days ahead of you and that the sun shines and that your families and your torts are all healthy and happy. 

Good morning




Luke&Lou


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> Good morning!
> And so it begins...
> View attachment 85886
> 
> Tort for scale.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


That is super cute!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Look at little Lou! Cutie patootie.


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> WARNING RANT AHEAD!!
> 
> People really **** me off sometimes. I was lazily reading the posts on my FB wall and read a post about how some guy here in town wants to get a petition going so he can have a regulation changed that would only
> Allow "ground non-explosive fireworks" in the city limits. And then there was another post from a lady complaining because the sound from the fireworks would wake up her child. So she wanted her neighborhood to stop lighting them off. Why is it that some people think that everyone should change what they do so it will best fit them? This generation of narcissistic people have changed us from the land of the free to the land of the PC and the home of everyone must conform to what best suits me. Ok end rant. Sorry everyone. I hope you all have wonderful days ahead of you and that the sun shines and that your families and your torts are all healthy and happy.
> 
> Good morning
> View attachment 85955
> 
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Seriously though, people should be considerate and think about others instead of needing a petition to do so. If it's a work night for 99.9% of people it's probably not very neighborly to light off fireworks until midnight. Most of my neighbors are leaving for work at the same time I am which is like 7 am so it's no mystery that most people are probably hitting the bed around 10 or 11pm. 
Sorry for the rant, I hate inconsiderate people... who can't wait until the weekend to do their loud nighttime noises!!!!


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Might be my one of my favorite engagement pics..? Can see his crystal blue eyes.... Love that.
> View attachment 85869


Great pic


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> Great pic


Thanks!


----------



## Kerryann

I was going back to find the pricing for that raised flower bed and look what I found.. how fun.. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IRXWFOG/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## tortoisetime565

LoutheRussian said:


> WARNING RANT AHEAD!!
> 
> People really **** me off sometimes. I was lazily reading the posts on my FB wall and read a post about how some guy here in town wants to get a petition going so he can have a regulation changed that would only
> Allow "ground non-explosive fireworks" in the city limits. And then there was another post from a lady complaining because the sound from the fireworks would wake up her child. So she wanted her neighborhood to stop lighting them off. Why is it that some people think that everyone should change what they do so it will best fit them? This generation of narcissistic people have changed us from the land of the free to the land of the PC and the home of everyone must conform to what best suits me. Ok end rant. Sorry everyone. I hope you all have wonderful days ahead of you and that the sun shines and that your families and your torts are all healthy and happy.
> 
> Good morning
> View attachment 85955
> 
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou




Its illegal to have them but there are stores in city limits. Like why don't we make cocaine illegal thattl stop them.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Kerryann said:


> I was going back to find the pricing for that raised flower bed and look what I found.. how fun..
> http://www.amazon.com/TogetherFarm-TFB10-Blocks-Mosaic/dp/B00IRXWFOG/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1404398280&sr=8-23&keywords=raised garden bed


 
Grown up legos!


----------



## LoutheRussian

tortoisetime565 said:


> Its illegal to have them but there are stores in city limits. Like why don't we make cocaine illegal thattl stop them.


Here in Washington we have the fireworks that fly and explode. So one guy is complaining about mostly about how late they get used and how it keeps him up and whatnot. So I'm taking stance on no new regulations and debating two people each with a slightly different angle on what's going on. It's been a good debate everyone is remaining civil but I can tell I'm really getting to one of them. I want to tell him to put on his big boy undies wipe his tears away and quit sniveling like a small whiny child but I haven't.... Yet 


Luke&Lou


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm doing a facial mask right now and can't move my face. Beauty is boring.


----------



## Yvonne G

I know I have an unpopular stance on fireworks. I don't like them and I wish it was all abolished. It scares the animals, starts fires and causes injuries. I hate it when the 4th of July rolls around.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> Grown up legos!


We are so thinking alike.. I sent them to Mike and said the exact same thing!!!!!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Well, Im up and showered and halfway ready. Can that just be good enough? Lol. I wanna go back to bed, not do fittings. Though, my mom is coming up to visit and it'll be nice to see her. Though I have to figure out a way to tell her she's not allowed in my apartment. Its a disaster.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Yvonne G said:


> I know I have an unpopular stance on fireworks. I don't like them and I wish it was all abolished. It scares the animals, starts fires and causes injuries. I hate it when the 4th of July rolls around.


I haven't lit off fireworks in years and haven't gone to the show since I took my ex and her son. That was the best 4th I've ever had and I'm content with that memory. I just don't like the constant desire to add regulations to everything and being told what I can and cannot do. There is already enough government control of my life and my money I don't need more. I do agree though that it does terrify the animals which is sad but I don't think fireworks aren't going anywhere for awhile :/ 


Luke&Lou


----------



## tortadise

Yah know what really sucks about being a guy? Is when I have to go shop for some new pants. I don't try them on. I know my size, and what works. But what really makes me mad is getting 2 pairs and the second pair you just make sure the waist and length are same as the other one. And then BAAAM them on at home. Well go figure, the first pair fits perfect, wore them all day yesterday nice as can be. Then now today it feels like someone put a ziptie around my waist and is synching it down. Yeah first pair straight loose boot cut, second pair (in the same pile of jeans on the shelf at the store) is apparently straight leg. So the second pair is basically smaller waist size and way too tight. Being a dude, what am I not going to do? Take them back. So much money wasted, I tell yah, all because I don't want to go back. 

That is all.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tortadise said:


> Yah know what really sucks about being a guy? Is when I have to go shop for some new pants. I don't try them on. I know my size, and what works. But what really makes me mad is getting 2 pairs and the second pair you just make sure the waist and length are same as the other one. And then BAAAM them on at home. Well go figure, the first pair fits perfect, wore them all day yesterday nice as can be. Then now today it feels like someone put a ziptie around my waist and is synching it down. Yeah first pair straight loose boot cut, second pair (in the same pile of jeans on the shelf at the store) is apparently straight leg. So the second pair is basically smaller waist size and way too tight. Being a dude, what am I not going to do? Take them back. So much money wasted, I tell yah, all because I don't want to go back.
> 
> That is all.


TRUTH! 


Luke&Lou


----------



## dmmj

LoutheRussian said:


> WARNING RANT AHEAD!!
> 
> People really **** me off sometimes. I was lazily reading the posts on my FB wall and read a post about how some guy here in town wants to get a petition going so he can have a regulation changed that would only
> Allow "ground non-explosive fireworks" in the city limits. u


It start there, then it goes to total bans, look at CA, can't light fireworks almost everywhere now.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Mom: Where do you want to go for your birthday dinner?

Me: I don't know, *favorite Mongolian grill*?

Mom: No, Steph [my stepdad], doesn't think that sounds good.


When you said I could pick my bday dinner, thought that meant I could pick my bday dinner, lol.


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> It start there, then it goes to total bans, look at CA, can't light fireworks almost everywhere now.


Really I think people wouldn't need regulations if everyone just tried to be a little considerate. I have lit fireworks in my day, on the weekend, and at a reasonable hour.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I know I have an unpopular stance on fireworks. I don't like them and I wish it was all abolished. It scares the animals, starts fires and causes injuries. I hate it when the 4th of July rolls around.



But Yvonne,
Alcohol and explosives...Americas favorite mix!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But Yvonne,
> Alcohol and explosives...Americas favorite mix!



I don't like them either... I would rather stay home and watch a movie or two or three..


----------



## tortoisetime565

I just got home from a awesome feed store and got a 25 lb bag of Mazuri for the torts. I'm trying to sell some on eBay because it will take me around a decade to use all 25 lbs.


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats right!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY JESSICA!!!! Blondie's birthdays tomorrow, so I tied a balloon to the doorknob.


----------



## ditzyangeluk

StarSaphhie22, it looks fabulous


----------



## Elohi

happy tort. 





Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

Tiffy!! We miss you delectably!! Come back!!!


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Hello


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

9 down 2 to go. Come on 5:00!!!!!


----------



## dmmj

All right tech people ( I know you are out there)
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/need-reviw-on-this-product-tech-people-come-forth.95586/
Thanks for looking.


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> All right tech people ( I know you are out there)
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/need-reviw-on-this-product-tech-people-come-forth.95586/
> Thanks for looking.



As I know, Verizon are use CDMA/WCDMA signal, there phone are not compatible with AT&T or T-mobile and other carrier which use UMTS/GSM signal. The SIM card for AT&T will not work in this phone. And $115.50 are not cheap even with $ 60.00 credit. This is a iPhone 4. Not 4s. Even at 32G. 

I'm not a tech people.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Taylor asked what I wanted for my birthday and I said stuff to prepare for turtles, maybe supplies for a worm farm. He goes "I couldn't have picked a girl who asks for jewelry like a normal person..." HAHAHA. Poor guy.


No.

Lucky guy.


----------



## StarSapphire22

ditzyangeluk said:


> StarSaphhie22, it looks fabulous


 
Um, thanks, but I have no idea what you're referring to.


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> No.
> 
> Lucky guy.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Thats right!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY JESSICA!!!! Blondie's birthdays tomorrow, so I tied a balloon to the doorknob.


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Elohi

Well Happy Birthday!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> Well Happy Birthday!!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
Thanks


----------



## Elohi

I think I may have some names for my Russians. Either Olive and Pistachio or Petunia and Pistachio. 
I can call Petunia, tudia....since she is so full of it lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Sheldon the russian tortoise said:


> Hello


Hi there *waves* welcome  nice looking tort you got there


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Thanks


Happy Birthday! ! !

Sorry for "bit" late!!


----------



## bouaboua

T.G.I.F here......WOOHOO! ! ! !


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But Yvonne,
> Alcohol and explosives...Americas favorite mix!


Buying stuff from China.. go America  ha...

I meant the fireworks


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> All right tech people ( I know you are out there)
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/need-reviw-on-this-product-tech-people-come-forth.95586/
> Thanks for looking.


I have insufficient privileges there which is why you may not be getting replies. It looks like it will work based on what I read.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> As I know, Verizon are use CDMA/WCDMA signal, there phone are not compatible with AT&T or T-mobile and other carrier which use UMTS/GSM signal. The SIM card for AT&T will not work in this phone. And $115.50 are not cheap even with $ 60.00 credit. This is a iPhone 4. Not 4s. Even at 32G.
> 
> I'm not a tech people.


I agree with this also. This is an older phone and it should not be this expensive.


----------



## AZtortMom

HUGE dust storm rolling through right now


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rosie is all happy! And curious. I finally got her to eat a little off a Mazuri pellet.. I figured its better than not eating at all..


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Thunderstorms and fireworks here tonight. My dog Dante is freaking out... I'd put on his thunder shirt but then he'd over heat.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Seems here abouts everyone waited until today to blast the stumps from their fields. The explosions on the other side of the valley have been significant. Poor Ava is on drugs.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Seems here abouts everyone waited until today to blast the stumps from their fields. The explosions on the other side of the valley have been significant. Poor Ava is on drugs.
> View attachment 86061


That poor sweet face. Ozzie used to get so upset but he's so deaf he doesn't case this year.


----------



## bouaboua

Tiff will be busy at the shelter....


----------



## bouaboua

Happy 4th! ! ! ! ! ! !

And the long weekend.


----------



## bouaboua

I like that little white arrow in the green box on the lower right corner of the screen. Makes very easy.


----------



## Elohi

I am so tired. I have a lot of housework to catch up on after working on the Leo enclosure for the last two days and making a huge mess of the house in the process. Plus I haven't done any housework other than cleaning up after my tort related mess making. 
I hope I have lots of energy and a go getter attitude when I wake up tomorrow! Lol 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

Goodnight!!!

Long weekend coming up, so you will have more work to do. Hahahahah................


----------



## bouaboua

How you like this????


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Is that a train full of turtles? What is the advertisement for?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

“Who left the alarm on? Who? Who? Who?" 
“Who left the alarm on? Who?"


----------



## bouaboua

It's one of the signature for one of the tortoise and turtles forum in China "cngui.com". I'm a member of that forum also. I translated some of the post from TFO ( of cause with the consent) to that site some time.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I had such an unexpectedly great day yesterday. I usually end up crying on birthdays. Well, I cried a little at my fitting when they said they'd have to rip out and change the whole back of my dress because I'd gained so much weight...but then the owner (who's also a designer) came up with another solution to make it fit, so I get to keep my buttons. I love my buttons.  My mom made it into town in time for my fitting, and then we went to a few stores and looked for jewelry and I think I found a set that will look nice...it was on sale for $30 too! Then we went out to eat at Chilis and I got fajitas and a free brownie.  Then Taylor surprised me by taking me to see Maleficent with our 2 best friends (they're married), and we went to Applebees after for a drink or two and some food for them, since they hadn't eaten yet...and found out Michelle is pregnant! I'm so excited for them, I've been teasing them that they need to have a baby since they got married. I'm gonna spoil the crap out of that kid...they already asked me to help decorate the nursery, cause I freaking love that kinda thing and them, not so much.  It was a long and busy day and a late night, but so fun. 

I slept in a little today, and Taylor's gonna go donate plasma in a bit...if he can donate, then I get to pick out some things for my turtles and we'll have lunch with those friends today at the restaurant I wanted to go to for my birthday.  So fingers crossed some count in his blood isn't weird and we can get a little money.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I like that little white arrow in the green box on the lower right corner of the screen. Makes very easy.



I don't have that on my screen, but what I DO have now that wasn't there before is a green vertical bar that slides up or down as I move through the posts. It drives me crazy. I wonder if there's a way to get rid of it. I think it took the place of "top" that used to be printed on the bottom right corner, and is now not there anymore.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 86088
> 
> 
> How you like this????




LOL!! The turtle train!! I love that picture.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I don't have that on my screen, but what I DO have now that wasn't there before is a green vertical bar that slides up or down as I move through the posts. It drives me crazy. I wonder if there's a way to get rid of it. I think it took the place of "top" that used to be printed on the bottom right corner, and is now not there anymore.


Yes. We are talking about the same thing but you have better description. I like it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone  Happy Fourth


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Yes. We are talking about the same thing but you have better description. I like it.



If it just sat still, I would like it too, but it moves and catches my eye all the time.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Woohoo, Taylor can donate today...so lunch and turtle things today!

How soon in advance do you guys think I should start my worm farm?


----------



## Elohi

I have separated the Russians. I had planned to from the beginning to give each of them individual space and to possibly spark breeding between them upon brief reintroductions, in the yard for example. That is some time away yet and I really need to work on the male. He was the subordinate and hasn't been eating much since he arrived. The female has proven she was the boss even though there were no obvious signs of bullying. Just her dominant presence is enough. He showed no signs of interest in breeding with her since they have arrived. Again, she is definitely the boss. My main reason for mentioning this is because his eyes seem sunken. I am going to soak him often and very closely monitor his behavior and food consumption, which is all easier with him in his own space. 

So now they are separated and I will be planning, preparing, and building their new nice big enclosures soon. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## dmmj

StarSapphire22 said:


> Woohoo, Taylor can donate today...so lunch and turtle things today!
> 
> How soon in advance do you guys think I should start my worm farm?


Earthworm or nightcrawler? indoor, outdoors? how big? I have been raising earthworms an d NC for 20 some odd years.



Elohi said:


> I have separated the Russians. I had planned to from the beginning to give each of them individual space and to possibly spark breeding between them upon brief reintroductions, in the yard for example. That is some time away yet and I really need to work on the male. He was the subordinate and hasn't been eating much since he arrived. The female has proven she was the boss even though there were no obvious signs of bullying. Just her dominant presence is enough. He showed no signs of interest in breeding with her since they have arrived. Again, she is definitely the boss. My main reason for mentioning this is because his eyes seem sunken. I am going to soak him often and very closely monitor his behavior and food consumption, which is all easier with him in his own space.
> 
> So now they are separated and I will be planning, preparing, and building their new nice big enclosures soon.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


My russians are separated by gender it is just easier that way, my males live together but they have a nice big outdoor enclosure.


----------



## StarSapphire22

dmmj said:


> Earthworm or nightcrawler? indoor, outdoors? how big? I have been raising earthworms an d NC for 20 some odd years.


 
I was thinking some red wigglers. It'd be indoors. I was thinking a spare 10 gallon aquarium or similarly sized Rubbermaid, with some organic soil (I've got a big bag in the garage). I'd probably just start with one or two dozen...3-4 ebt hatchlings will be arriving end of august-ish...they've got 2 months to reproduce.


----------



## dmmj

Well you know you could try and incorporate the red wrigglers into the box turtle habitat, have lots of soil, they should clean up any excess food, and provide a renewable food source. When I get some box babies, I plan on doing this. They produce a lot of little worms.


----------



## StarSapphire22

dmmj said:


> Well you know you could try and incorporate the red wrigglers into the box turtle habitat, have lots of soil, they should clean up any excess food, and provide a renewable food source. When I get some box babies, I plan on doing this. They produce a lot of little worms.


 
I have been thinking about that...but I don't have a habitat set up yet. Plus, I'm not really a bug person. I'd like to know where all my bugs are at all times...and know where I'm "safe."


----------



## dmmj

,Ok, a good farm should have 6 inches of soil min. You can have 2 containers for them, a grower and a breeder container. Don't cover more than half of the surface area with their food source, Keep moist ( soil should be damp, but not soaking).


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Make sure there aren't miracle grow beads either. I did an experiment for an Eco class on soil amendments with earthworms and the one with lots of miracle grow fertilizer pellets made the worms grow weepy lesions and die. Was not a pretty sight. My bio teacher was creeped out by them! Lol


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> Well you know you could try and incorporate the red wrigglers into the box turtle habitat, have lots of soil, they should clean up any excess food, and provide a renewable food source. When I get some box babies, I plan on doing this. They produce a lot of little worms.


I have had a lot of success with this in my indoor tort enclosures. The Red wigglers are doing quite well


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rosie continuously flips herself. Over and over again.. At least 3-4 times an hour. This baby's going to be trouble.


----------



## StarSapphire22

RosieRedfoot said:


> Make sure there aren't miracle grow beads either. I did an experiment for an Eco class on soil amendments with earthworms and the one with lots of miracle grow fertilizer pellets made the worms grow weepy lesions and die. Was not a pretty sight. My bio teacher was creeped out by them! Lol


 
Yep, its just organic potting soil.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Could boxies eat this? I have some left from fish keeping...it's still good, thought maybe if I rehydrated it and included in some mash type mixture?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Going through all my old fish stuff. Omg I have a lot! Trashing most of it, but I did find a few fake plants and other assorted things I'm keeping. Can turtles and torts have plastic plants, or only silk?


----------



## tortoisetime565

I want to go home. I am worried about Rosie!!


----------



## dmmj

StarSapphire22 said:


> Could boxies eat this? I have some left from fish keeping...it's still good, thought maybe if I rehydrated it and included in some mash type mixture?


Is that like trout chow, or something like that?


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone  Happy Fourth


Are we all waiting for the firework??


----------



## StarSapphire22

dmmj said:


> Is that like trout chow, or something like that?


 
It's dried seaweed.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Are we all waiting for the firework??


Eh, kinda. We are just relaxing. We may go to a car show. I'm not a big fan of crowds, plus it's probably going to rain so we may stay inside. What are you up to?


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Eh, kinda. We are just relaxing. We may go to a car show. I'm not a big fan of crowds, plus it's probably going to rain so we may stay inside. What are you up to?


Weekend already here in Asia. Go get myself a cup coffee and some grocery shopping, cook myself enough food for the entire weekend and have some quarterly report to review. 

Sounds fun?? I rather go to a car show. But none here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

See the red dot? That is where Portland, Oregon police have a cougar held in a tree. Residents have reported seeing one in the area for a week or so…


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> See the red dot? That is where Portland, Oregon police have a cougar held in a tree. Residents have reported seeing one in the area for a week or so…
> View attachment 86150



Holy crap!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Looks pretty populated to me. Over an hour later and it's still treed. Everyone stay inside and watch fireworks on tv tonight!


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Weekend already here in Asia. Go get myself a cup coffee and some grocery shopping, cook myself enough food for the entire weekend and have some quarterly report to review.
> 
> Sounds fun?? I rather go to a car show. But none here.


Indeed  sounds a lot like what I did when I when I would travel for work. Keeps ya out of trouble


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here is a further away picture. Top left you can see the purple airplane, that is PDX, an international airport for cryin' out loud. The poor guy. Think how scared he is.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> See the red dot? That is where Portland, Oregon police have a cougar held in a tree. Residents have reported seeing one in the area for a week or so…
> View attachment 86150


Cougar! ! ! 

You are in the wild, wild west Ken. I hope no one gets hurt including the animal. Not necessary mean cougar.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here is a further away picture. Top left you can see the purple airplane, that is PDX, an international airport for cryin' out loud. The poor guy. Think how scared he is.


Oops…the picture


----------



## Telid

I live!

What's this about a cat?


----------



## dmmj

@StarSapphire22 With a herman, I wouldn't offer seaweed, again personal choice.
So burgers,corn on the cob,potato salad, for the 4th, only thing missing is cold beer.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Telid said:


> I live!
> 
> What's this about a cat?


Apparently there's a small house cat trapped in a tree near an airport. So Ken has said.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

First pair of sirens heading up river. Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oops…the picture
> View attachment 86158


I hope the cougar and everyone involved is okay. 

I spent my independence day floating down the river in my kayak. It was so nice and there were so many turtles today. I saw about a 100 painted turtles and one blandings. I was on this lake before a dam and this kid had an empty shell from a painted that was the biggest shell I have ever seen for that type of turtle. He said he found it on a next to the water on the bank when he got out in the brush to go pee. I really hope that old big turtle died of old age and not ended up as some snack for something. The shell was gorgeous and already picked clean by the elements. Mike said if we had found it we would have buried it since it is one of god's creatures.


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> @StarSapphire22 With a herman, I wouldn't offer seaweed, again personal choice.
> So burgers,corn on the cob,potato salad, for the 4th, only thing missing is cold beer.


I made facon, veggie cheese portabella burgers on ciabatta rolls, corn on the cob, broccoli salad, and baked beans with watermelon for dessert. It was the yummiest 4th of July ever.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The cougar was shot with a tranquilizer. It went to sleep then fell out of the tree. After it was loaded with plans to release it out in the sticks where it will infringe on another cougars territory. The description was almost entertaining, “After falling asleep, the cougar went into a controlled fall…" I was thinking that's what gravity is called now? “Uncle Billy drank an 18 pack of cheap beer, then went into a controlled fall!"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann,
Did you see my latest joke in the joke thread? I was thinking of you…


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann,
> Did you see my latest joke in the joke thread? I was thinking of you…


No I didn't I'll have to go check it out


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Work was painfully slow. But that's ok for a change. Plus we got paid time and a half. 

Any wild animal at my parents house would be in trouble. My dad shoots at them all. Oregon you tranq them, Alaska you shotgun them... He shoots squirrels, the ground at moose to spook them from the garden, through my childhood trampoline at rabbits, at porcupines and black bears too. Yeah, he owns over 200 articles of camo clothing, hundreds of taxidermy animals, and thinks I'm weird for having a wide variety of living critters, lol. 

Hope everyone had a fun and safe 4th!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This cougar was in an urban/city center neighborhood.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann,
> Did you see my latest joke in the joke thread? I was thinking of you…


I thought that was the joke about people who went to u of m 
I most often tell people my food cant touch anything pork has touched more than vegetarian.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I understand why, Ken. Just saying my dad lives in the suburbs too, he's just nutty and redneck.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I get so pissed off at how rude some of our forum members are. You can tell when someone is using a rude "tone." Ugh. Its one thing to tell someone "you didn't raise him right." And tell them "he has been kept s little dry, from now on try to keep his bedding slightly wetter." Or saying "try to soak him more often." As opposed to "you don't deserve that tortoise you don't soak him enough." 

I really want to hijack posts and yell at some members sometimes. There is absolutely no need to be rude to someone who has taken the time to come to us for help.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortoisetime565 said:


> I get so pissed off at how rude some of our forum members are. You can tell when someone is using a rude "tone." Ugh. Its one thing to tell someone "you didn't raise him right." And tell them "he has been kept s little dry, from now on try to keep his bedding slightly wetter." Or saying "try to soak him more often." As opposed to "you don't deserve that tortoise you don't soak him enough."
> 
> I really want to hijack posts and yell at some members sometimes. There is absolutely no need to be rude to someone who has taken the time to come to us for help.



Flag those postings for review by our moderators.


----------



## StarSapphire22

dmmj said:


> @StarSapphire22 With a herman, I wouldn't offer seaweed, again personal choice.


 
That would be why I asked about boxies.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Flag those postings for review by our moderators.


How do I do that? I'm on a mobile device..


----------



## tortoisetime565

Also are those little heat mats made to go into the cage? It gets in the 75-80s at night in my new Sully's cage can I put that in the cage and cover it with dirt to help raise the temp? Or is that frowned upon?


----------



## dmmj

@StarSapphire22 I guess they would be ok for a box turtle
@tortoisetime565 Heat mats for young sulcatas, are usually not recommended.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'd imagine if your night heat source is on a thermostat, things will turn off when it gets too hot. As for burying them, I've no experience with that. I believe most folks don't bury them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortoisetime565 said:


> How do I do that? I'm on a mobile device..


 when you use the function for quoting someone, you get the option of “more" when you pick more this pops up;

hope this helps you.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

If you're talking about the aquarium mats, no they don't go in the cage, but below it and only on glass. You can get heat cable that's waterproof to up the underground heating/humidity. 

Also, 2am fireworks.. Wtf? I'm all for showing your patriotism but after like 12:30 it's a whole firework's showtime past the holiday and some people do work weekends. But no, I won't petition anyone. I just think if you're lighting fireworks you should be courteous enough to stop at a semi decent hour. Cops have better things to do than tell you to shut up, like stop drunk drivers.


----------



## dmmj

I f someone is being rude, report the post, a mod will be on sooner or later to review it. Just don't get into a word war with the poster.


----------



## dmmj

You know, I have given this some serious thought, and I have decided....
that my favorite word is boobytrap, because boobytrap spelled backwards, is Party boob.


----------



## Telid

RosieRedfoot said:


> I just think if you're lighting fireworks you should be courteous enough to stop at a semi decent hour. Cops have better things to do than tell you to shut up, like stop drunk drivers.



I long ago learned that the common man can't think beyond his own nose.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortoisetime565 said:


> I get so pissed off at how rude some of our forum members are. You can tell when someone is using a rude "tone." Ugh. Its one thing to tell someone "you didn't raise him right." And tell them "he has been kept s little dry, from now on try to keep his bedding slightly wetter." Or saying "try to soak him more often." As opposed to "you don't deserve that tortoise you don't soak him enough."
> 
> I really want to hijack posts and yell at some members sometimes. There is absolutely no need to be rude to someone who has taken the time to come to us for help.




Moderators don't read every single post/thread. When you see something like that you can hit the "report" button and call it to our attention.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Interesting. I had a phone call with Chris the other day about my box babies...he recommends no basking lights, but said that if I see them acting like they're cold, to put a heat mat below 6-8" of substrate, and also recommended a Rubbermaid, so I don't think he meant under the plastic. Hmmmmm.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Eeeep. It's tortoise weather in Fargo today. Not too bad of a temp now, but hot hot hot later!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I got a birthday present from Taylor's mom yesterday...$50 to Petsmart! Think I'm gonna go spend it today. 
Sent from my RM-927_nam_vzw_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashes

dmmj said:


> You know, I have given this some serious thought, and I have decided....
> that my favorite word is boobytrap, because boobytrap spelled backwards, is Party boob.


Lmao.


----------



## Yvonne G

StarSapphire22 said:


> Interesting. I had a phone call with Chris the other day about my box babies...he recommends no basking lights, but said that if I see them acting like they're cold, to put a heat mat below 6-8" of substrate, and also recommended a Rubbermaid, so I don't think he meant under the plastic. Hmmmmm.



I use seedling heaters for my baby box turtles. It is a mylar strip about 6" wide by a couple feet long and it is imbedded with heat coils. I lay it on the floor of the habitat (wood or plastic, doesn't matter) and put the substrate over it. I check the temperature on TOP of the substrate and if its not warm enough, I scrape away some substrate...too warm, add substrate. The seedling heat strips don't get any hotter than 80F degrees and they are made to have seedlings set on top of them, so its not harmful to add substrate over the top of them. But a word of warning. Don't bury the part where the wires attach to the mylar. This a.m. I was cleaning out one of my baby tort tables that had the mylar strip in it and the wires had completely rusted through at the connecting point. When I moved the strip the wires fell away. this could have been a disaster if the two wires had connected.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I've one big thing to say this morning; Hahaha, Maggie and her boys man child will be heading over to the Circle Double K Cat and Tortoise Ranch for general socializing. I say, “Hahaha" because what has anyone else got going on that comes close to the fun we'll be sharing?


----------



## Yvonne G

Smarty pants! Wish I could be there too.


----------



## Yvonne G

All the powers that be are against me. I've been putting off mowing for about two months now and you need a machete to get through the back yard. So I got up this a.m. at 5;30 and was going to quickly do my morning chores then get out there and start up my new weed wacker. Morning chores done. Go to the garage to get the gas. Slaps forehead with heel of hand! Stoopud, stoopud, stoopud!!! I neglected to get gas! I think this was my subconscious telling me that I really don't want to mow and edge. No sense going now, as its going to be 105F today. Much too hot to do outside work. But I'll go get the gas anyway so I have it the next time I get a wild hair about working with garden implements.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Smarty pants! Wish I could be there too.


As the kids say today, “Denied!!!!!"

On a side note, we too wish you could be here as well.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I would gladly now for you Yvonne!! 

I'm off to work. I loathe my job but its income and I'm thankful. See you all in 9 hours.


----------



## Yvonne G

Not if I see you first!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Spent my $50 Petsmart Gift Card. I think I'm gonna start working on the boxie enclosure, little by little. 

I got nightcrawlers too. They were out of red wigglers and I wanted to get this show on the road. 

Does anyone bake their coir to kill bugs? Not sure if I'd start it on fire or anything lol. Got the bricks this time, but I want to dry them out before I put em in. Any tips?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If it were me, I'd follow the directions for like tater-tots. Stirring occasionally.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Like 350 you think? How long?


----------



## Elohi

Hey friends, how is the day going? I'm about to head over to my ex husbands house to make sure my daughters cat and guinea pig have food and water. I would love to take a nap when I get back but I don't see that happening -le sigh-


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Moderators don't read every single post/thread. When you see something like that you can hit the "report" button and call it to our attention.


Yaah, who do they think we are the NSA?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm working again! Imagine that, lol. 

Have to leave soon but I don't wanna, lol. But, I have another job interview with the same people this upcoming Wednesday and I'm hoping it turns into a real job offer! 

Hope everyone has a good weekend and if you're local I hope you don't go shopping tonight so I can keep catching up on the neglected tasks at work, lol.


----------



## dmmj

The government has asked ( cough cough) nicely, that I retract my earlier statement about the NSA. They are good, and don't spy on us at all, not one bit ( is that good enough?).


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm going shoe shopping for my dress and maybe a head piece instead of a veil..


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, that's different - "SHOE shopping for my dress..."


----------



## AZtortMom

Dumb autocorrect *sigh*


----------



## Ashes

We tasted cakes today. Too much sweet for me. Lol. We are definitely going with strawberry and lemon. We are still thinking about adding red velvet and cherry chip as well..... Decisions, decisions....


----------



## AZtortMom

Yummy! We went with red velvet for one of our cupcake flavors


----------



## dmmj

Ashes said:


> We tasted cakes today. Too much sweet for me. Lol. We are definitely going with strawberry and lemon. We are still thinking about adding red velvet and cherry chip as well..... Decisions, decisions....


Now strawberry and lemon sounds good. Are you inv. any forum members. ( hint hint).


----------



## Yvonne G

Sorry, but strawberry & lemon don't sound good at all. Of course, each sounds good by itself, but together? No thanks.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I spent the afternoon working on the boxie enclosure...I gotta say, I really thought I'd have more to buy/do. Between the stuff I got with my gift card and stuff I already had on hand, all that's left is one more water dish for the front left corner and a UV light. 

Enclosure is a 55 gallon Rubbermaid. Substrate is 3 bricks of eco earth, 10 quarts of reptibark, and like 2ish pounds of organic potting soil leftover from making my worm farm. I might add some more bark, I haven't decided yet. All the plants are plastic aquarium plants that I cleaned up from my old aquarium supplies...should do well with the humidity and low light.


----------



## Elohi

Strawberries and lemons go REALLY well together. Yum!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO Gang. 

Internet connection were terrible yesterday. I can even open the forum on my tablet. How are everyone doing? I know someone forgot to get gasoline and someone is in a major acid withdrew unless you have a super, super sweet Strawberries.


----------



## Ashes

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry, but strawberry & lemon don't sound good at all. Of course, each sounds good by itself, but together? No thanks.


Lol well they'd be different cakes! People choose what flavor they want!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Oooh lemon cake!


----------



## Telid

Ashes said:


> Lol well they'd be different cakes! People choose what flavor they want!


Raspberry guacamole? Because that's what happens when you trust people to know what they want!


----------



## Ashes

Telid said:


> Raspberry guacamole? Because that's what happens when you trust people to know what they want!


Lmao that doesn't sound remotely good. In any way, shape, or form. Lol.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO Gang.
> 
> Internet connection were terrible yesterday. I can even open the forum on my tablet. How are everyone doing? I know someone forgot to get gasoline and someone is in a major acid withdrew unless you have a super, super sweet Strawberries.


Hi Steven *waves*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maggie and Jake were just here. Unfortunately, I've been gimpy with a pinched nerve, but we all had a great visit just the same. Steven, I just saw the bus fire that took place on the mainland. I know you are fine, but worried for folks you may know. News indicated citizens jumped in and help everyone on board and that no one suffered serious injuries.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

One of my favorite pictures from, “The Birds"...


Some days, this is what my Monday feels like...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well the cougar from town yesterday has been euthanized. Seems he was too old for other options. I'm worried now about myself when I go to town.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Strawberry and lemon go well. Have you ever had strawberry lemonade?! Delicious! 

My job today at work was to clean so I dusted and wiped down registers. And reorganized cabinets. Suuper exciting, I know. But I need to reorganize stuff at home and dust/vacuum but now I'm all cleaning-mooded out.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> cleaning-mood.


I, being a man, have no idea of what this mood even is…


----------



## AZtortMom

You are not alone Ken, my hubby to be think alike


----------



## dmmj

I have been pondering the following, pretty deep. 
Some people look as a glass half (optimist), some look at it half empty (pessimist), I look at it and think "Who the hell is drinking my water?"


----------



## dmmj

Man, why bother cleaning? It;s just gonna get dirty again!


----------



## Telid

dmmj said:


> I have been pondering the following, pretty deep.
> Some people look as a glass half (optimist), some look at it half empty (pessimist), I look at it and think "Who the hell is drinking my water?"


"Who the hell put water in my glass? I was not drinking that!"


----------



## Elohi

dmmj said:


> I have been pondering the following, pretty deep.
> Some people look as a glass half (optimist), some look at it half empty (pessimist), I look at it and think "Who the hell is drinking my water?"



When I get asked the half empty or half full question, I always say, "well that depends on if someone has added or removed liquids from the glass." DERP. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> I have been pondering the following, pretty deep.
> Some people look as a glass half (optimist), some look at it half empty (pessimist), I look at it and think "Who the hell is drinking my water?"


Or that's not my glass!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is for Maggie. Even though number 8 retired, I think it's time to come back into the fold...

http://mashable.com/2013/09/05/colin-kaepernick-tortoise/


----------



## Ashes

dmmj said:


> Now strawberry and lemon sounds good. Are you inv. any forum members. ( hint hint).


Lol whoever wants to make the trip to Iowa, feel free to attend - just let me know!! Lol.


----------



## AZtortMom

When is your wedding?


----------



## Ashes

March 28th, 2015.


----------



## AZtortMom

A spring wedding


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm home. And got the new enclosure substrate and hooked up the hatchlings


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> You know, I have given this some serious thought, and I have decided....
> that my favorite word is boobytrap, because boobytrap spelled backwards, is Party boob.


That is the funniest thing I have heard in a long time.


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> I'm going shoe shopping for my dress and maybe a head piece instead of a veil..


I just bought my kids shoes and they are a flip flop that says just married in the sand. 
I am all done wedding shopping now. It's crazy to think it's all ready and done. 
Wedding location and hall, music, and bartender- she did that 
I have done now:
Catering
beverages and beer
cake and cupcakes and the cupcake/cake stand
linens, table runners and centerpieces
favors
all of the decorations
for the wedding:
officiant secured
the arbor and decorations
wedding chairs rented
aisle decorations

oh and lastly I have a plan for how I am going to do the bouquets.

Wow I have been busy the last few days. I am happy to say other than the stuff that has to be done last minute everything is done and done. 

I will post up pics of my crafts later


----------



## tortoisetime565

I love my power sun bulb. It was so worth it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just scored a Powersun 100 watt for $42.00 free shipping on eBay. More than I like to pay, but a score just the same.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is for Maggie. Even though number 8 retired, I think it's time to come back into the fold...
> 
> http://mashable.com/2013/09/05/colin-kaepernick-tortoise/



Thats just too kewl, and he's a nice looking tortoise too. Guess nowadays if it's not badly pyramided with MBD we think he's looking ok. Thanks Ken...


----------



## Kerryann

Ok so ignore that the white are towels for now. Here are pics of the favors and how I plan to decorate the table. Also pics of the flowers I bought for the beach. The basket of flowers that looks like a flower ball is going to go on a shepherds hook back middle of the arbor. The other two go on the stands without the hooks.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Has anyone other than me started watching the show, “Undatable" yet? It's fun in a twisted way.


----------



## Kerryann

Ok my one pic posted twice so here's my new oak leaf hydrangea and the correct picture.


----------



## dmmj

Can't say that I have cowboy, can't say I have.
Of course, I wonder if I am the only one who does not feel happy, when that song "happy", comes on.


----------



## Kerryann




----------



## Maggie Cummings

My grandson, Jake , and I have just had a great couple of days. Jake came up from Pismo Beach to help take care of me and drive me around. The doctors say I can't drive until I've been in physical therapy for 3 weeks. And I don't even start until the 8th!.
Yesterday we went to Petco to look for bird seed and I hate the parking there because it's so tight. Then we went to Home Depot with a big parking lot. When we came out of the Petco we approached the car on the passenger side, at Home Depot we walked up on the drivers side and I about had a cow right there in the parking lot. Some jack a** turned too sharp and not only put a big dent and hole in my left front fender, he left a white scratch about a foot long and 6 inches wide and tore my $300 bra. I am so freakin mad my head fell off and rolled across the parking lot. Flames shot out of my neck. I have been paying top dollar insurance on this car for 25 years and never had a claim. Now they tell me because of this or that I still have to pay $300 deductible. What the heck have I been paying uninsured motorist for then? All of you who know me know how I feel about my IROC and this is so pi**ing me off. I take such good care of my car and now some jack *** with no respect just smashes it. Why didn't he stop after he hit the car, pull forward and back out right???He just hit the damn thing and kept scraping it...
Anyhow, after that Jake took me to OSU for Roxy Dawgs, .....surprise, I have included a picture and there's also a picture taken at Ken's house today. I'll make a thread about my visit at Ken's tomorrow, but it's bed for me now...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's the infamous “Hot Dog" picture!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Think I'm gonna be "that person" and make my own dishwasher detergent pods from scratch. I already make my own laundry detergent so why not? Cutting costs by over 60% for me and less chemicals in the water system to help those wild turtles and other critters. Win-win!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Morning!

It's so weird to be one of the first ones up around here usually, now...though I usually wait to post a while cause I don't want to be first. Hahaha...


----------



## Kerryann

Maggie, it is awful about your car. I hate when people door find my vehicles and that world have made me want to choke someone. Could Petsmart look at camera footage of the parking lot and see if they could give police the car that did it's info? Here where I live the police don't have that much to do so they will pursue stuff like that but if it happens I'm a town with more crime they won't.
How can you make dishwasher pods? I'm interested.
Good morning everyone


----------



## tortoisetime565

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just scored a Powersun 100 watt for $42.00 free shipping on eBay. More than I like to pay, but a score just the same.



Mine was like 42.50 free ship off amazon.  I can't believe I payed that much for a light bulb but with Rosie's lopsided shell I figured she would need extra UVB.


----------



## tortoisetime565

maggie3fan said:


> My grandson, Jake , and I have just had a great couple of days. Jake came up from Pismo Beach to help take care of me and drive me around. The doctors say I can't drive until I've been in physical therapy for 3 weeks. And I don't even start until the 8th!.
> Yesterday we went to Petco to look for bird seed and I hate the parking there because it's so tight. Then we went to Home Depot with a big parking lot. When we came out of the Petco we approached the car on the passenger side, at Home Depot we walked up on the drivers side and I about had a cow right there in the parking lot. Some jack a** turned too sharp and not only put a big dent and hole in my left front fender, he left a white scratch about a foot long and 6 inches wide and tore my $300 bra. I am so freakin mad my head fell off and rolled across the parking lot. Flames shot out of my neck. I have been paying top dollar insurance on this car for 25 years and never had a claim. Now they tell me because of this or that I still have to pay $300 deductible. What the heck have I been paying uninsured motorist for then? All of you who know me know how I feel about my IROC and this is so pi**ing me off. I take such good care of my car and now some jack *** with no respect just smashes it. Why didn't he stop after he hit the car, pull forward and back out right???He just hit the damn thing and kept scraping it...
> Anyhow, after that Jake took me to OSU for Roxy Dawgs, .....surprise, I have included a picture and there's also a picture taken at Ken's house today. I'll make a thread about my visit at Ken's tomorrow, but it's bed for me now...
> View attachment 86263
> View attachment 86264



OSU is the name of one of the major collages in OKC! Is this what you're talking about?


----------



## Yvonne G

OMG!!!! Mark this day down. Maggie actually posted a picture of herself. I thought this would never happen. I'll have to bookmark it. Now we just need one from @Jacqui !!


----------



## tortoisetime565

We also need a updated one from @yvonneg!


----------



## Yvonne G

There are a couple of me in the "new what do you look like" thread.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Oh! I didn't see them last pic I saw of you you said "here's me... 30 years ago." Lol. I'll go sprooze!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

So Taylor and I have settled on 5 boxie hatchlings (not 3 as originally planned). We're going to name them Pippin, Sprout, Luna, Willow, and Echo.  These little ones can't hatch soon enough!


----------



## Yvonne G

tortoisetime565 said:


> Oh! I didn't see them last pic I saw of you you said "here's me... 30 years ago." Lol. I'll go sprooze!!



...and wasn't I just the cutest little old thing?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortoisetime565 said:


> OSU is the name of one of the major collages in OKC! Is this what you're talking about?



No sorry, it's Oregon State University...


----------



## Yvonne G

A week or so ago I had a lapse in backbone and told an older couple that I would watch their adult male desert tortoise while the wife went to Malaysia for a couple of months. I never do that because it takes up a quarantine pen I may need for rescues. Anyway, I've been thinking I need to call the guy and tell him I think the tortoise needs a vet. It hasn't eaten since its been here and when they were handing over the tortoise the wife said, "Water? we never give him water." So, I think the tortoise has a bladder stone and needs an x-ray. But the guy saved me a phone call and $$ at the vet by calling me last night and wanted to come pick up Toby this a.m. because they've made other arrangements.

I'm glad to be shut of this responsibility, however the "made other arrangements" comment just strikes me wrong and sort of hurts my feelings. They were going to turn the tortoise over to the Rescue. And when I asked why it was because the wife was going to be gone for a couple months. Not a good reason in my book when it was so obvious to me they loved the tortoise. Hence I said I'd keep it for them.

Oh well. I don't like watching someone else's tortoise. If mine dies, that's bad enough, but if someone else's dies while in my care, that's pretty bad.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> A week or so ago I had a lapse in backbone and told an older couple that I would watch their adult male desert tortoise while the wife went to Malaysia for a couple of months. I never do that because it takes up a quarantine pen I may need for rescues. Anyway, I've been thinking I need to call the guy and tell him I think the tortoise needs a vet. It hasn't eaten since its been here and when they were handing over the tortoise the wife said, "Water? we never give him water." So, I think the tortoise has a bladder stone and needs an x-ray. But the guy saved me a phone call and $$ at the vet by calling me last night and wanted to come pick up Toby this a.m. because they've made other arrangements.
> 
> I'm glad to be shut of this responsibility, however the "made other arrangements" comment just strikes me wrong and sort of hurts my feelings. They were going to turn the tortoise over to the Rescue. And when I asked why it was because the wife was going to be gone for a couple months. Not a good reason in my book when it was so obvious to me they loved the tortoise. Hence I said I'd keep it for them.
> 
> Oh well. I don't like watching someone else's tortoise. If mine dies, that's bad enough, but if someone else's dies while in my care, that's pretty bad.


So? You keep it or not?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yvonne G said:


> ...and wasn't I just the cutest little old thing?


I suppose!! Lol.


----------



## Yvonne G

They came and picked up Toby just now. I told them to take him to the vet and tell the vet I suspect a bladder stone. The lady is an oriental lady and was very emotional when I told her I thought Toby is sick and needs a vet. I only hope they heed my warning. I showed them a Texas tortoise carcass that I have that has a huge bladder stone in it. I hope they get the message.

Oh, and they gave me a thank you card and when I opened it, later on in the house, it contained a $20 bill.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> They came and picked up Toby just now. I told them to take him to the vet and tell the vet I suspect a bladder stone. The lady is an oriental lady and was very emotional when I told her I thought Toby is sick and needs a vet. I only hope they heed my warning. I showed them a Texas tortoise carcass that I have that has a huge bladder stone in it. I hope they get the message.
> 
> Oh, and they gave me a thank you card and when I opened it, later on in the house, it contained a $20 bill.


They sound really sweet, I hope the have him checked out. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## dmmj

See that is the thing, a lot of people who provide bad care, most love their tortoise/turtle. most prob. just think, it has lived this long, with no problems.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I want a pretty goat.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Pet.. Not pretty.


----------



## Elohi

After hanging out with goats one day last week, I'd like to have a dwarf or two. They were awesome and sweet. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I have a friend who has something like 20+ goats. And a lot of other animals too but her goats were the sweetest little things. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Yvonne G

Until they butt you or bite you!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  Happy Sunday


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yvonne G said:


> Until they butt you or bite you!





Elohi said:


> I have a friend who has something like 20+ goats. And a lot of other animals too but her goats were the sweetest little things.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)





Elohi said:


> After hanging out with goats one day last week, I'd like to have a dwarf or two. They were awesome and sweet.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)




I want a little mini goat. Named Chompy. And I'll house train him. And he'll sleep with me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> No sorry, it's Oregon State University...


Sorry, I must point out this is the school to attend in Oregon if you've suffered battering. OSU beats no one. Maggie, let Jake know I stole it. Lol.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I want goats too but not allowed them in this neighborhood.

Think I need to weed the front plant area but it's so humid!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Here comes the fun... Doo doo doo doo.


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Here comes the fun... Doo doo doo doo.


What is that? 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> What is that?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Glad you asked. This... Is a 6' x 8' green house for my winter corridors. 

*slightly requires assembly...


----------



## dmmj

tortoisetime565 said:


> I want a pretty goat.


A pretty goat huh? Hey I am not one to judge.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I miss @T33's Torts. Come back.


----------



## dmmj

i like to make people laugh ( shocker, I know). So I went to lunch today, after shopping at cost-co, I went to rubios, and ordered some tacos for me and taquitos for my mom. The taquitos, come with you r choice of black or pinto beans. When she asked me "black, or pinto beans" I looked at her and said " Don't you mean african american beans?" She laughed so hard at that, I thought it was kind of a dumb joke ( my specialty), but I was so glad to make a stranger laugh like that.


----------



## Ashes

dmmj said:


> i like to make people laugh ( shocker, I know). So I went to lunch today, after shopping at cost-co, I went to rubios, and ordered some tacos for me and taquitos for my mom. The taquitos, come with you r choice of black or pinto beans. When she asked me "black, or pinto beans" I looked at her and said " Don't you mean african american beans?" She laughed so hard at that, I thought it was kind of a dumb joke ( my specialty), but I was so glad to make a stranger laugh like that.


Lmao.


----------



## tortoisetime565

So ugh..here's the progress..


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> i like to make people laugh ( shocker, I know). So I went to lunch today, after shopping at cost-co, I went to rubios, and ordered some tacos for me and taquitos for my mom. The taquitos, come with you r choice of black or pinto beans. When she asked me "black, or pinto beans" I looked at her and said " Don't you mean african american beans?" She laughed so hard at that, I thought it was kind of a dumb joke ( my specialty), but I was so glad to make a stranger laugh like that.


That would be something that my hubby to be would say to someone


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Maggie and Jake were just here. Unfortunately, I've been gimpy with a pinched nerve, but we all had a great visit just the same. Steven, I just saw the bus fire that took place on the mainland. I know you are fine, but worried for folks you may know. News indicated citizens jumped in and help everyone on board and that no one suffered serious injuries.


Cannot log-in for days here in China. 

That bus fire was a arsonist set it on that bus. He himself have 100% body burn and lots innocent fellow bus passenger got various degrees of burn. It is sad tragedy. Thank God for those citizen's actions otherwise many life will be lost.

This is a sad situation in China just like we have school shooting in US. 

Thank you Kent for your greeting.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Cannot log-in for days here in China.
> 
> That bus fire was a arsonist set it on that bus. He himself have 100% body burn and lots innocent fellow bus passenger got various degrees of burn. It is sad tragedy. Thank God for those citizen's actions otherwise many life will be lost.
> 
> This is a sad situation in China just like we have school shooting in US.
> 
> Thank you Kent for your greeting.


So sad


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> Man, why bother cleaning? It;s just gonna get dirty again!


If this is true do you buy new underwear every week or do you just keep on wearing them?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Thank you Kent for your greeting.


Nice Steven, Kent is my wife's evil ex-husbands name...


----------



## AZtortMom

Kerryann said:


> If this is true do you buy new underwear every week or do you just keep on wearing them?


Or do you turn them inside out?? HA HA!! I crack myself up!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nice Steven, Kent is my wife's evil ex-husbands name...


Sorry. My typo. No intention to bring-up some ugly things. 

Sorry Ken.


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> Until they butt you or bite you!


That sounds a lot like a male tortoise


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> Or do you turn them inside out?? HA HA!! I crack myself up!


Yes inside out and crunchy butted


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Sorry. My typo. No intention to bring-up some ugly things.
> 
> Sorry Ken.


 you are good with me my friend, you are good.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kerryann said:


> Yes inside out and crunchy butted


Awesome visual


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> Awesome visual


Lol blech. Don't know if I'd say "awesome".... Haha.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Chocolate extreme blizzard. Omnomnom.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> I miss @T33's Torts. Come back.


Yes!!

Where is that girl?? She said she will come around once a while.......It seems been a long while to me already.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Chat has been much quieter without her.


----------



## T33's Torts

Tiff to the rescue, right?


----------



## AZtortMom

Hey Tiff  how are you?


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm fine. How's about you, Noel? Any fun things in boxes lately?


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Tiff. So good to see you here. How are things going? Can you tell you been missed??


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm doing good  I'm just doing wedding stuff. I don't have anything exciting to report from the box handler


----------



## bouaboua

How is work? The two blondies?? and your friend who are sicked? You have many update to do.


----------



## Kerryann

So we bought this new screen door for the house. The one we had before had a weird white part at the bottom that made me think it should have been a back door one. Anyway, I took it off for the shower and this weekend mike and I got a nicer one. I just wanted a better looking one but Mike bought us a really nice one. The first night it was on, Ozzie ran into it and crumpled up in front of it. No screens or dogs were injured. This morning Cici went out to poop and came running back to the house, hit the screen, tore the screen frame out of the door frame, and kept going. We managed to fix the screen frame but it's already got a kink. Ozzie tonight kept running into the screen again. So Mike was just saying that he should have gotten us the half screen on top and the bottom stays glass. I think that world haves been awful if freight train Cici hit it. So now we are trying to teach the dogs about a screen door


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> I'm doing good  I'm just doing wedding stuff. I don't have anything exciting to report from the box handler


No news is good news Right? I think we pack too much action or excitements in our life. Some time I really enjoy a day or two just doing nothing.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> No news is good news Right? I think we pack too much action or excitements in our life. Some time I really enjoy a day or two just doing nothing.


Amen to that  I'm a fan of quiet


----------



## T33's Torts

I thought I'd explained well, but in my haste I may have skipped some important information. Dylan's sick. 
Today I sat outside for an event in 106° weather. I totally nerded out and watched the vlogbrothers all day. Then I came home, then forced down various parts of animals. Yuck. Now I'm nauseous, but hopefully gaining from straight protein. Maybe.


----------



## T33's Torts

Puppy is doing very well. Gaining weight faster then I can keep up with. Training is going wonderfully, even though he'll have to stop jumping on my lap, because its starting to hurt!  He weighs a solid 60lbs now.


----------



## bouaboua

Dylan's sick.

What happened?? Dylan's sick???? Come-on girl........I'm all confused.


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm pulling for Dylan *hugs*


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> I'm pulling for Dylan *hugs*


+1 here.


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> I thought I'd explained well, but in my haste I may have skipped some important information. Dylan's sick.
> Today I sat outside for an event in 106° weather. I totally nerded out and watched the vlogbrothers all day. Then I came home, then forced down various parts of animals. Yuck. Now I'm nauseous, but hopefully gaining from straight protein. Maybe.


Sorry Tiff, I will keep him in my thoughts.


----------



## Kerryann

Does anyone have a good from scratch stuffed pancake recipe.


----------



## AZtortMom

Well, as much as I love hanging with my tort family, I have to go to bed now. Much tort love for everyone. 
Have a good nite


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Well, as much as I love hanging with my tort family, I have to go to bed now. Much tort love for everyone.
> Have a good nite


Good night! ! ! 

Sweet dream.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Does anyone have a good from scratch stuffed pancake recipe.


Cook bacon. 
Add half amount of pancake batter to pan. 
Lay Bacon in strips across pancake batter. 
Add second half of pancake batter on top. 
Cook as directed for regular pancakes. 
Properly stuffed pancakes.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Tiff I'm confused.  I hope everything turns out well for you!

Sometimes I think it might be easier if I was just Facebook friends with you guys.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Cook bacon.
> Add half amount of pancake batter to pan.
> Lay Bacon in strips across pancake batter.
> Add second half of pancake batter on top.
> Cook as directed for regular pancakes.
> Properly stuffed pancakes.


You trying to kill me? I can't even pet the swine without breaking out into hives and my throat closing. Eating the swine is an instant stabbing with an epipen. I have always had my pork allergy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Sometimes I think it might be easier if I was just Facebook friends with you guys.


If that were so, you'd miss my wittiness. Just saying…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany, I PM'd you.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Kerryann said:


> You trying to kill me? I can't even pet the swine without breaking out into hives and my throat closing. Eating the swine is an instant stabbing with an epipen. I have always had my pork allergy.


 
How sad. I hate most forms of pork...but no bacon? *gasp* The horror!


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Tiff I'm confused.  I hope everything turns out well for you!
> 
> Sometimes I think it might be easier if I was just Facebook friends with you guys.


Lol so find us! I'm fb friends with a few people on here. Ashley Burge! Here's my profile pic:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The horror is right!!!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If that were so, you'd miss my wittiness. Just saying…


 
Well I wouldn't stop coming here, silly! I'm addicted to TFO like Littlefoot with pumpkin.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> Lol so find us! I'm fb friends with a few people on here. Ashley Burge! Here's my profile pic:
> View attachment 86413


 
Knowing last names is helpful!  I'll add you!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Cook bacon.
> Add half amount of pancake batter to pan.
> Lay Bacon in strips across pancake batter.
> Add second half of pancake batter on top.
> Cook as directed for regular pancakes.
> Properly stuffed pancakes.


Sounds sinfully good. Don't forget to add lots syrup. I love the contrast.


----------



## StarSapphire22

My last name is Olk if anyone wants to add me.  Here's my current profile pic, just in case, but I don't think there's many of us.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Sounds sinfully good. Don't forget to add lots syrup. I love the contrast.


See, you get it. I was thinking a smoked bacon with the salt/smoke flavor contrasting with the maple syrup.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> See, you get it. I was thinking a smoked bacon with the salt/smoke flavor contrasting with the maple syrup.


You know how to live Sir. 

I have to come to your place without my wife tag along. Hahahaha.......


----------



## tortoisetime565

Almost ready for siding!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> You know how to live Sir.
> 
> I have to come to your place without my wife tag along. Hahahaha.......


 
Can I come? Please oh please? I want to meet kitties and pancakes and eat lots of bacon.

And meet Ken of course.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We have cats and Asian art work from my grandmothers travels in the '50's. She can be distracted. Lol.


----------



## bouaboua

Then we will have a party ......................


----------



## bouaboua

tortoisetime565 said:


> Almost ready for siding!!


Nice! ! ! !


----------



## T33's Torts

Anyone want a black cat? Sweetest thing in the world, but he eats more than the dog.


----------



## T33's Torts

Starsapphire22 said:


> Tiff I'm confused.  I hope everything turns out well for you!
> 
> Sometimes I think it might be easier if I was just Facebook friends with you guys.


I have an account, but i never, EVER, go on. My last name's Nelle.


----------



## StarSapphire22

So I guess no girls allowed at Kens ranch. Boohoo. 

Night tortiepeoples! Back to real life tomorrow after a nice long weekend.


----------



## bouaboua

Good night to you too. May your Monday be a dandy one.


----------



## tortoisetime565

bouaboua said:


> Nice! ! ! !


I'm so sleepy! I'll have to finish it t tomorrow morning.


----------



## bouaboua

So looking forward to see the completion of this enclosure.


----------



## T33's Torts

So Steven, when are you going to be back in the states? In a few weeks, I'm going to be in your area for a night.


----------



## tortoisetime565

bouaboua said:


> So looking forward to see the completion of this enclosure.


Thanks!! I have to get like 2113 cubic feet of dirt tomorrow to fill up the bottom... Goodie!! 

I also plan on making some shelf's. 

I just want to finish it. The instructions were/are terrible. Very non specific. But I still love it. I've always wanted a green house.


----------



## bouaboua

Not for another couple weeks. or less then that. 19th. 

What bought you up north? 

A large afternoon thunder storm rolling by right now. It is all dark outside and rain like crazy. Not mention the thunders and lightening.


----------



## bouaboua

tortoisetime565 said:


> Thanks!! I have to get like 2113 cubic feet of dirt tomorrow to fill up the bottom... Goodie!!
> 
> I also plan on making some shelf's.
> 
> I just want to finish it. The instructions were/are terrible. Very non specific. But I still love it. I've always wanted a green house.


2113 cubic feet of dirt! ! ! ! ! 

This is the labor of LOVE for sure.


----------



## bouaboua

And some may think we are crazy. But I like it........to be little crazy.


----------



## tortoisetime565

bouaboua said:


> 2113 cubic feet of dirt! ! ! ! !
> 
> This is the labor of LOVE for sure.





bouaboua said:


> And some may think we are crazy. But I like it........to be little crazy.



I need like 6 inches and the floor is 6' x 8' so IMA need alot!


----------



## T33's Torts

Wait, Isaiah, 6'x8'= 48sq.ft. times '.5, is 24 square feet.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Wait, Isaiah, 6'x8'= 48sq.ft. times '.5, is 24 square feet.



I don't get it... I need like 6 inches of dirt to cover the floor... That's all I know... Lol


----------



## dmmj

Kerryann said:


> If this is true do you buy new underwear every week or do you just keep on wearing them?


under? wear?

Ok, am I the only one seriously disturbed, and grossed out by the charmin commercial, that talks about bear butts, and how poop free they are?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  be safe today


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Work tried to call me in for a position I'm not trained for nor do I want to try to mess up. So sleepy... I got maybe 4-5 hours of good sleep and now off to work I go. See everyone later! Maybe after a good nap ~.~


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

People finally awake! Morning all.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Awake and not happy about it.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I don't get it... is I need like 6 inches of dirt to cover the floor... That's all I know... Lol


To find the volume you'll need, multiply all the numbers together... 6" inches is equal to .5'. 
6x8x.5= 24 square feet. Sorry to burst your bubble, but you have wayyyyy to much dirt. Maybe you can make a sand castle!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

What is this "awake" you speak of?


----------



## AZtortMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> What is this "awake" you speak of?


Oh trust me I wouldn't be up if I didn't have to be


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> Awake and not happy about it.


I'm glad I don't have to talk to people for a living when I'm up this early


----------



## AZtortMom

T33's Torts said:


> To find the volume you'll need, multiply all the numbers together... 6" inches is equal to .5'.
> 6x8x.5= 24 square feet. Sorry to burst your bubble, but you have wayyyyy to much dirt. Maybe you can make a sand castle!


I've got a ridiculous amount of coco in my indoor enclosure and I fear I need more..


----------



## StarSapphire22

AZtortMom said:


> I'm glad I don't have to talk to people for a living when I'm up this early



People are stupider in the morning too. I don't think anyone else is awake either. Some guy just started a chat with me with a sentence that was barely even English, let alone a question, so I asked him what exactly he wanted help with, and he's like "Read what I just typed." So I told him I did read what he said, but it wasn't clear what he wanted me to help him with....so he disconnected and left me a crappy customer survey and called me incompetent. So glad other people know how conversation works.....


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, guys, has anyone seen Mike recently? 

Oh no! What if.. his wife made him.. *dun dun dun* *help with the painting?!??*


----------



## T33's Torts

C'mon, @mike taylor!


----------



## Yvonne G

I have a rare treat in store for me today. My daughter is taking me to lunch!!! I LOVE to eat out.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yvonne G said:


> I have a rare treat in store for me today. My daughter is taking me to lunch!!! I LOVE to eat out.





T33's Torts said:


> To find the volume you'll need, multiply all the numbers together... 6" inches is equal to .5'.
> 6x8x.5= 24 square feet. Sorry to burst your bubble, but you have wayyyyy to much dirt. Maybe you can make a sand castle!



Yay Yvonne!! Have fun!!

Good thing I didn't buy the dirt yet!!

When did you get so smart tiff?!


----------



## tortoisetime565

And also happy birthday Yvonne!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

HAPPY BIRTHDAY YVONNE!!


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> People are stupider in the morning too. I don't think anyone else is awake either. Some guy just started a chat with me with a sentence that was barely even English, let alone a question, so I asked him what exactly he wanted help with, and he's like "Read what I just typed." So I told him I did read what he said, but it wasn't clear what he wanted me to help him with....so he disconnected and left me a crappy customer survey and called me incompetent. So glad other people know how conversation works.....


I'm so glad boxes don't talk back. Now, they do kick, bite and jump on you, sometimes pee on you


----------



## StarSapphire22

AZtortMom said:


> I'm so glad boxes don't talk back. Now, they do kick, bite and jump on you, sometimes pee on you



What is inside your boxes?!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I hate when people leave me crappy customer service scores because they're upset I'm not in a different department. I'm in pre-sales. If you want a trial extension, you need to talk to billing. Technical issue? You need to talk to tech support. Don't say I'm "not knowledgeable" because I had to give you a phone number for a different department, because YOU clicked the box that says "Yes! I'd like to talk to a sales representative." And don't get mad if I, heaven forbid, try to SELL you stuff. 

People are so derpy.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> When did you get so smart tiff?!


Ehhhh... yesterday.

Happy 21st Yvonne!!


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> What is inside your boxes?!


Pretty much everything from leaky engine parts to critters, you name it  we handle it all.


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> I have a rare treat in store for me today. My daughter is taking me to lunch!!! I LOVE to eat out.


Happy Birthday


----------



## StarSapphire22

AZtortMom said:


> Pretty much everything from leaky engine parts to critters, you name it  we handle it all.



Lovely!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It's ok. We get poorly rated on reviews too when people can't read sales signs and get mad the world doesn't revolve around them. Overall people are too dumb for their own good.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I know, but if I get 1 "bottom box" score (where people select the lowest rating option), then I am unable to earn incentives for the month....and I like earning bonuses.


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> I know, but if I get 1 "bottom box" score (where people select the lowest rating option), then I am unable to earn incentives for the month....and I like earning bonuses.


That's horrible


----------



## StarSapphire22

AZtortMom said:


> That's horrible



It makes sense in theory, because if I'm being a jerkface to customers, I don't deserve bonuses. But I got a bottom box because someone didn't want to take the time to read a chart or descriptions provided on the website. That's not my fault. And neither is that I'm not tech support or billing. All my other scores always say how great and nice I am, so I know I'm not doing a bad job. My CSATs were one of the highest in my dept last month. But I don't get bonuses because people are whiny, lazy jerks...even if I meet my other benchmarks (revenue, etc.). I wish people took those CSATs more seriously, because they really do matter to us in how our performance is evaluated and what kind of bonuses we can earn.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I got this (with all 9/9s): the support representative was friendly and knowledgable. All support personnel should be as helpful, knowledgable, and kind.

and this (with ones and twos): The offerings on the nonprofit page may be helpful for people with a deep understanding of Microsoft's current offerings, but not to me. The representative was rude and unhelpful and provided too much meaningless literature.

Like really?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Hey, guys, has anyone seen Mike recently?
> 
> Oh no! What if.. his wife made him.. *dun dun dun* *help with the painting?!??*



Mike is in Texas, right?

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/cops-texas-driver-says-turtle-cat-and-squirrel-caused-wreck/


----------



## tortoisetime565

I work with face to face customers and I am not afraid to tell them.how it is. I refuse to bend rules.. I could care less about complaints. If I get fired because of one complaint vs 100s of good criticism's then I don't want to work there in the first place.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah. I don't get paid more or less dependent on my attitude/surveys but I'd lose my job of I only got negative surveys. 

People are so eager to dish out negative comments but if you took everyone's response I'm sure the good would be 90%+, with like 8% indifferent and the remaining 2 were awful people to me in the first place so they can suck it.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I can handle customers. That's one thing I can do. I absolutely love customer service. And I love rude customers because I can tell them how it goes.


----------



## RosieRedfoot




----------



## dmmj

RosieRedfoot said:


> View attachment 86472


I have seen this before,I don't ge t it.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mike is in Texas, right?
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/cops-texas-driver-says-turtle-cat-and-squirrel-caused-wreck/


Damn cats...


----------



## StarSapphire22

You know what would be scary? If TFO tracked the time you were active on the site. 0.O

"StarSapphire22 has spent 23 days, 14 hours, and 12 minutes on the forums."


----------



## StarSapphire22

Who am I kidding. It's probably more than that..... LMAO!


----------



## jaizei

StarSapphire22 said:


> You know what would be scary? If TFO tracked the time you were active on the site. 0.O
> 
> "StarSapphire22 has spent 23 days, 14 hours, and 12 minutes on the forums."



It actually did before the update. It was one of the stats on your profile page.


----------



## StarSapphire22

jaizei said:


> It actually did before the update. It was one of the stats on your profile page.



I never noticed that before! Maybe that's a good thing, lol.


----------



## dmmj

StarSapphire22 said:


> You know what would be scary? If TFO tracked the time you were active on the site. 0.O
> 
> "StarSapphire22 has spent 23 days, 14 hours, and 12 minutes on the forums."


Ummm, it does do that.


----------



## AZtortMom

It just goes to show I have way too much time on my hands or I'm a little obsessed with torts


----------



## T33's Torts

Post-update I was at a month.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mike is in Texas, right?
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/cops-texas-driver-says-turtle-cat-and-squirrel-caused-wreck/


 You gotta watch out for that troublesome trio


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> Post-update I was at a month.


?


----------



## AZtortMom

I think she is referring to her total time on the forum


----------



## tortoisetime565

I was at like two weeks.. Lol


----------



## LoutheRussian

MOOOO!!!!


Luke&Lou


----------



## tortoisetime565

Wrong forum Luke. This is tortoises not cows.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Wrong forum Luke. This is tortoises not cows.


There's a cow forum?!?! Damn, where have I been lately?!


----------



## dmmj

T33's Torts said:


> There's a cow forum?!?! Damn, where have I been lately?!


There is a forum for everything. I recently found one for one leg, Siamese twin midgets, who like to butter their corn with mayonnaise. I of course joined immediately.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ahh crap my bad. Totally forgot where I was for a moment 


Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> There is a forum for everything. I recently found one for one leg, Siamese twin midgets, who like to butter their corn with mayonnaise. I of course joined immediately.


*whipping out pen and paper.. What's the name of that one again?!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mike is in Texas, right?
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/cops-texas-driver-says-turtle-cat-and-squirrel-caused-wreck/


I was believing him until I read he blamed the tree too.


----------



## dmmj

LoutheRussian said:


> Ahh crap my bad. Totally forgot where I was for a moment


Or perhaps you secretly wish your tortoise could moo?


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> *whipping out pen and paper.. What's the name of that one again?!


Send me a link too.....LOL! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

What's up Gang! for this peaceful Monday evening?


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> It makes sense in theory, because if I'm being a jerkface to customers, I don't deserve bonuses. But I got a bottom box because someone didn't want to take the time to read a chart or descriptions provided on the website. That's not my fault. And neither is that I'm not tech support or billing. All my other scores always say how great and nice I am, so I know I'm not doing a bad job. My CSATs were one of the highest in my dept last month. But I don't get bonuses because people are whiny, lazy jerks...even if I meet my other benchmarks (revenue, etc.). I wish people took those CSATs more seriously, because they really do matter to us in how our performance is evaluated and what kind of bonuses we can earn.


That is terrible. I always take that kinda things very serious because I know it cost money and serve a purpose.


----------



## AZtortMom

Pretty quiet here, just more wedding planning stuff


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> OMG!!!! Mark this day down. Maggie actually posted a picture of herself. I thought this would never happen. I'll have to bookmark it. Now we just need one from @Jacqui !!



I'll do a picture if you and Noel are both in it with me.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Pretty quiet here, just more wedding planning stuff


When is the wedding??


----------



## bouaboua

I like to see that picture. Come-on ladies..........


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I'll do a picture if you and Noel are both in it with me.


Deal!


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> When is the wedding??


Oct 11


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Miss Jacqui *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I like to see that picture. Come-on ladies..........



Maybe we can meet at your place and you can treat us to those drinks and yummy food you offered us long ago.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Miss Jacqui *waves*



Hi Kiddo!!! How are things down there?


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Oct 11


Calender marked.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Maybe we can meet at your place and you can treat us to those drinks and yummy food you offered us long ago.


Of course! You guys are always welcome down here


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Maybe we can meet at your place and you can treat us to those drinks and yummy food you offered us long ago.


Not a problem my fair lady. 

I will be honored.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi Kiddo!!! How are things down there?


Things are good  just keeping cool  how are things up there?


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Not a problem my fair lady.
> 
> I will be honored.


Yay! Tort peep gathering in Phoenix!


----------



## Kerryann

So yesterday Cici damaged a really expensive screen door and now Ozzie has a gum injury and needs another oral surgery. I will ask the vet to do his teeth cleaning at the same time.


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh poor baby  nothing too serious?


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> What's up Gang! for this peaceful Monday evening?


Oh I wish!!! I just found out that Dyl can no longer drive... safely, that is. Today he tried to park at the park, leaned into the steering wheel, and "A sensation of fire and needles" can be distracting.  Kind of bummed.


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh man, sorry Tiff *hugs*


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Things are good  just keeping cool  how are things up there?



Too hot for me these last couple of days once you add in all that nice humidity.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> So yesterday Cici damaged a really expensive screen door and now Ozzie has a gum injury and needs another oral surgery. I will ask the vet to do his teeth cleaning at the same time.



Did she try to walk through the screen? What did Ozzie do to hurt himself?


----------



## AZtortMom

I bet! I can't image how you would feel down here with the humidity being high and it being 108 *nudges Steven*


----------



## T33's Torts

Kerryann said:


> So yesterday Cici damaged a really expensive screen door and now Ozzie has a gum injury and needs another oral surgery. I will ask the vet to do his teeth cleaning at the same time.


Poor guy.  Gum injury, huh? Sounds like he could use some doggy dentures!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Yay! Tort peep gathering in Phoenix!



If I ever get enough money to spare in the fall, I'll be coming to your area for that turtle/tortoise thingy.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I bet! I can't image how you would feel down here with the humidity being high and it being 108 *nudges Steven*



Your area is hot, but not too bad. Now Atlanta is one place I can not stand being outside at.


----------



## AZtortMom

Woo Hoo!! *doing Happy Tortoise dance*


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> Oh I wish!!! I just found out that Dyl can no longer drive... safely, that is. Today he tried to park at the park, leaned into the steering wheel, and "A sensation of fire and needles" can be distracting.  Kind of bummed.



So why is he feeling like that?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Your area is hot, but not too bad. Now Atlanta is one place I can not stand being outside at.


That makes two of us. That's why I left the east coast


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Did she try to walk through the screen? What did Ozzie do to hurt himself?


She ran through the screen so hard that she didn't even tear the screen, she bent the whole frame and didn't seem to even notice. I was singing runaway train to her all morning after those shenanigans. Ozzie, I am not sure what he did. He has a gum injury and all I can do is put antibiotics on it. I am not sure that is correct because they didn't take an xray and they don't have all of his tooth previous issues. He will of course be going to see his own vet tomorrow.


----------



## Kerryann

So this is how I know my husband loves me. I sent him an IM at the end of the day that I was leaving to go buy boy parts... except i said the words in multiples... So I get home and he inspects my loot and even is helping me make the gag tiara for the bachelorette party.


----------



## Kerryann

I forgot to add that he did think I spent too much money on the games, button, and other stuff I got.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kerryann said:


> I forgot to add that he did think I spent too much money on the games, button, and other stuff I got.


Oh, I feel ya on that one. You should of seen my husband to be almost faint when he found out I have to pay to get my hair and make up done for the wedding


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> So this is how I know my husband loves me. I sent him an IM at the end of the day that I was leaving to go buy boy parts... except i said the words in multiples... So I get home and he inspects my loot and even is helping me make the gag tiara for the bachelorette party.



hmmm boy parts....


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Oh, I feel ya on that one. You should of seen my husband to be almost faint when he found out I have to pay to get my hair and make up done for the wedding



Do we dare ask? I am sure it will make me glad I have never worn makeup lol.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Do we dare ask? I am sure it will make me glad I have never worn makeup lol.


Not as bad as you think, but considering I hardly wear make up, I thought it was high. But she was the cheaper of the two I looked at


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Jacqui, here in SC it's muggier than Atlanta... Just giving it a month before it's awful here. I get why all the colonists before central a/c lived on the coast.


----------



## Jacqui

Now see, none of the times we spent in the Carolinas, did I think it was too bad. (plus there are some beautiful places there)


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Now see, none of the times we spent in the Carolinas, did I think it was too bad. (plus there are some beautiful places there)


South Carolina was my favorite. I spent some time in Charleston when I was in the Navy


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> So why is he feeling like that?


Reasons.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Charleston is nice. But inland when we get 100 degrees with 100% humidity and not any air movement, not so much... Thankfully only a few weeks to month out of the year.


----------



## LoutheRussian

not such a bad way to spend my evening after a hot day. Love my mom. You all should feel lucky it isn't often she is in front of the camera


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Oh I wish!!! I just found out that Dyl can no longer drive... safely, that is. Today he tried to park at the park, leaned into the steering wheel, and "A sensation of fire and needles" can be distracting.  Kind of bummed.


Sorry to hear that. What happen to him??


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> View attachment 86521
> not such a bad way to spend my evening after a hot day. Love my mom. You all should feel lucky it isn't often she is in front of the camera
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I love your Mom. Not many Mom will give this post to their son. Lovely lady.....


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> Pretty quiet here, just more wedding planning stuff


I got my save the dates ordered. I went back and forth on doing them - then I found 100 for like $33 on Walgreens.com..... Couldn't pass it up.  and they are cute!! I'll post pics when I get em!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> There is a forum for everything. I recently found one for one leg, Siamese twin midgets, who like to butter their corn with mayonnaise. I of course joined immediately.


I'm (well, we're members!) hop to see you there. Remember, you can't digest corn.


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> Oh, I feel ya on that one. You should of seen my husband to be almost faint when he found out I have to pay to get my hair and make up done for the wedding


For my wedding I had the stylist come to my house. So relaxing.


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> View attachment 86521
> not such a bad way to spend my evening after a hot day. Love my mom. You all should feel lucky it isn't often she is in front of the camera
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


That's a great pic


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> I got my save the dates ordered. I went back and forth on doing them - then I found 100 for like $33 on Walgreens.com..... Couldn't pass it up.  and they are cute!! I'll post pics when I get em!!


That's my kinda find.
That's the plate set up for my kids wedding.
PS Mike is wire wheeling the concrete floor.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> PS Mike is wire wheeling the concrete floor.


Of the Texas state pen?


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Sorry to hear that. What happen to him??


Pain, I guess. He had to dumb it down for me, so basicly cancer along chest lining. He says the pain is bearable, but sometimes he cant't breathe, which is scary.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Oh I wish!!! I just found out that Dyl can no longer drive... safely, that is. Today he tried to park at the park, leaned into the steering wheel, and "A sensation of fire and needles" can be distracting.  Kind of bummed.


While driving him, insist on calling him “Miss Daisy"! It'll help with smiling…


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Of the Texas state pen?


Of the basement bar we are doing. It was success


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Of the Texas state pen?


I was thinking Mike Taylor. Not Mikey. Oops.


----------



## T33's Torts

Excellent idea Ken.  The peoples offered to let him do paperwork from home, but I soooooo can't see that happening.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Pain, I guess. He had to dumb it down for me, so basicly cancer along chest lining. He says the pain is bearable, but sometimes he cant't breathe, which is scary.


When the treatment will start? How old is he? ever Smoked?? Have good health insurance coverage? 

May God be your and his wisdom and strength. 

Please send my regard to him. I know I'm a total stranger.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 86528


Hahaha....

This is cold but cool.......I like it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kerryann said:


> For my wedding I had the stylist come to my house. So relaxing.


Mine is coming to the church, I can't wait


----------



## AZtortMom

the peeps I'm hanging with tonight


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Ashes

That looks fun. 

Brandon is watching X Files. Lol.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 86529
> the peeps I'm hanging with tonight


What movie you are watching? 

Are you suppose in bed this time of the day normally? How was the movie??


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 86530


OK......I got it.....

Looks fun! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> OK......I got it.....
> 
> Looks fun! ! !


At a concert  playing hookie..shhh!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Guess who gets to manage the TFO instagram???


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> When the treatment will start? How old is he? ever Smoked?? Have good health insurance coverage?
> 
> May God be your and his wisdom and strength.
> 
> Please send my regard to him. I know I'm a total stranger.


Thursday, 26, yes, and yes. Thanks Steven, it means a lot. And you're no4 a stranger! You're a part of my tort family!


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> At a concert  playing hookie..shhh!


OK. We will tell no one but 2,000,000 members from the forum,

shhhhh!!!


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Thursday, 26, yes, and yes. Thanks Steven, it means a lot. And you're no4 a stranger! You're a part of my tort family!


Chemo?? Or radiation at the same time? Thank God for that he is young and he have you on his side. 

Best wishes Tiff.........


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, I been busy hope everybody is well and good . I'm so sorry Tiffany . Keep your smiles on your face and we will pray . You guys can get through this . Its not going to be eazy but your a strong person . If you need someone to talk to you can give me a call 281-761-1436. I have to go to sleep hopefully I'll have some time tomorrow . God bless


----------



## AZtortMom

I will definetly keep you guys in my prayers Tiff. We love you here and are always here for you.


----------



## Ashes

sorry tiff. I didn't realize that's who you were talking about before......


----------



## StarSapphire22

Tiff, I didn't realize Dylan was your friend with cancer.  That is so sad...but he's very lucky to have you help him pull through it...and I hope you know we're here to help you pull through it! <3


----------



## T33's Torts

Tanks guys.  You guys are literally the best.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Tanks guys.  You guys are literally the best.


Because you only deserve the best.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Tanks guys.  You guys are literally the best.


 
Well duh. We're tortoise people. How much better can you get?


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> Well duh. We're tortoise people. How much better can you get?


You got that right!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Hey, I been busy hope everybody is well and good . I'm so sorry Tiffany . Keep your smiles on your face and we will pray . You guys can get through this . Its not going to be eazy but your a strong person . If you need someone to talk to you can give me a call 281-761-1436. I have to go to sleep hopefully I'll have some time tomorrow . God bless


Posts his phone number, then says he's going to bed? To a group like us? Mass phone calling Mike everyone!!!!


----------



## Elohi

Lol. I just hope he doesn't get bombarded with crap calls and scams from floaters who stalk forums. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Lol. I just hope he doesn't get bombarded with crap calls and scams from floaters who stalk forums. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Is anyone else having app issues? Mine has been awful lately. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I ditched the app. Web version for the win.


----------



## AZtortMom

Mine has been crashing


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm getting what you have. Says, “server error unable to post", so you hit send and get double posts, right?


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm getting what you have. Says, “server error unable to post", so you hit send and get double posts, right?


My web version will do that sometime also.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Steven,
Shouldn't you be working right now? I figure my day is coming to a close, so yours is just being, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry. It is the supervisor in me that makes me post those things…


----------



## bouaboua

No. It is lunch time here. I'm taking a easy for today. This form and you guys kept me feel home. 

Thanks. And AZtortsMom you need to go to bed now. You are the one need to report to work at 3:00AM.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sorry. It is the supervisor in me that makes me post those things…


Good to have someone watching over you. Always.


----------



## Elohi

Yes and yes. Flubbups everywhere. Double posts. Private messages not going through. Tons of crashing. Oh and when I get push notifications, it not only shows me the latest one (usually repeatedly) but it shows me old notifications too. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Aaannnnnd I'm hungry all the sudden. But I'm in bed and too tired to get up and do anything about it. Boo


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

We're too cool for the darn system.  Good night guys! I'm tired. And there's a lot to do tomorrow!


----------



## Elohi

Goodnight tiff. It's nice having you back! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

I finished that damned green house.. It was so hard to build... I feel like it was written in Chinese then google translated into English. Anywhooo... Here it be.


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> Yes and yes. Flubbups everywhere. Double posts. Private messages not going through. Tons of crashing. Oh and when I get push notifications, it not only shows me the latest one (usually repeatedly) but it shows me old notifications too.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


That may be an iPhone app issue. This Droid has no issues. I may have just cursed myself though.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> View attachment 86521
> not such a bad way to spend my evening after a hot day. Love my mom. You all should feel lucky it isn't often she is in front of the camera
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Your Mom is beautiful and looks like she has a great personality!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 86528



   I love it! Love it! love it!


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> I finished that damned green house.. It was so hard to build... I feel like it was written in Chinese then google translated into English. Anywhooo... Here it be.



Looks good.  How big is it actually?


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning TFO!*


----------



## Jacqui

We had a strong storm come through last night and this morning besides the usual heavy dew, we have fog areas.  Plus it's nice and cool in the lower 60s... for a few minutes until the sun gets going.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Jacqui! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> We had a strong storm come through last night and this morning besides the usual heavy dew, we have fog areas.  Plus it's nice and cool in the lower 60s... for a few minutes until the sun gets going.


At this season of the year in this part of China, We have that almost every night. Like at 2 AM last night, it woke me up but I fall back to sleep soon after it pass. If it happen around 3 or 4 AM. I cannot fall to sleep again........


----------



## StarSapphire22

Boohoo morning. I want sleep!


----------



## Jacqui

Kinda neat (atleast to me), when I pulled up here and parked to come online there is a quail calling, "Bob White. Bob White." Not something I get to hear every day and reminds me of my Grandfather. That man could sit out in his front yard and call the wild quail up to him.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Boohoo morning. I want sleep!



Sorry.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> At this season of the year in this part of China, We have that almost every night. Like at 2 AM last night, it woke me up but I fall back to sleep soon after it pass. If it happen around 3 or 4 AM. I cannot fall to sleep again........



So they are in the rainy season now? I love rain showers, but high winds and hail are a bit much. Atleast we didn't get a tornado.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Jacqui! ! !



Morning Handsome!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning all!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Wake up everybody! Come talk to me!


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm up.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Good morning!!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yay! People.


----------



## Elohi

I'm up. And I'm not happy about it. What I'd give to sleep a few extra hours. Maybe my daughter will watch her sister one morning this summer so I can?! Wishful thinking... LOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> I'm up. And I'm not happy about it. What I'd give to sleep a few extra hours. Maybe my daughter will watch her sister one morning this summer so I can?! Wishful thinking... LOL
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Well we have a no negative attitude policy here on TFO.... So you best lose it!  

And that wishful thinking is only hurting you!! Lol

Also I think I left my cactus in the sun too long.. Lol


----------



## Elohi

Stick it in some coarse bits and dirt and get it started. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

When I had two pads sitting in the sun, one of them sprouted roots and started so when I went to pick it up, it was stuck LOL. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> Morning all!!



Morning! How are things with you?


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I'm up. And I'm not happy about it. What I'd give to sleep a few extra hours. Maybe my daughter will watch her sister one morning this summer so I can?! Wishful thinking... LOL
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



So the little one loves her early mornings?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Is it sad that I can't decide if I'm more excited for August to get here because of the wedding or EBT hatchlings? Like, I'm obviously super excited to marry my best friend, and I'm really excited for wedding planning to be over...but it's such a huge source of stress for me too, that part of me is just like "Ugh, wedding." I think I'm more excited to BE married, than to GET married. On the other hand, BABY BOXIES!


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> Well we have a no negative attitude policy here on TFO.... So you best lose it!



Huh, I musta missed that policy.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Is it sad that I can't decide if I'm more excited for August to get here because of the wedding or EBT hatchlings? Like, I'm obviously super excited to marry my best friend, and I'm really excited for wedding planning to be over...but it's such a huge source of stress for me too, that part of me is just like "Ugh, wedding." I think I'm more excited to BE married, than to GET married. On the other hand, BABY BOXIES!



I vote the hatchlings!  Especially EBTs. Those are turtles I just have the dangedest time with.  They are so beautiful.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui said:


> Morning! How are things with you?


Good! I got my greenhouse built!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> When I had two pads sitting in the sun, one of them sprouted roots and started so when I went to pick it up, it was stuck LOL.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)





Elohi said:


> Stick it in some coarse bits and dirt and get it started.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



I put it in the dirt but it has light greenish white spots around it. Like its dried up or something. Should I water it today!


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> Good! I got my greenhouse built!!



I saw! I have always wanted a greenhouse myself.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> I vote the hatchlings!  Especially EBTs. Those are turtles I just have the dangedest time with.  They are so beautiful.



I'm so in love and they haven't even come into the world yet...  I've loved boxies since the first time I saw them here on TFO, shortly after I joined...and the more I learned the more I fell in love. I've been wanting my own bale ever since. I'm so very very excited.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui said:


> I saw! I have always wanted a greenhouse myself.



If you have a harbor freight in your state they have a 6 x 8 the one I got for 299.99 and they always have a 20% off coupon. I got mine for 260. But then I had to buy 4x4s for the vase and iron stakes to drive in the ground.


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> If you have a harbor freight in your state they have a 6 x 8 the one I got for 299.99 and they always have a 20% off coupon. I got mine for 260. But then I had to buy 4x4s for the vase and iron stakes to drive in the ground.



I don't think they would work well/hold up well in our winters here.


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> I put it in the dirt but it has light greenish white spots around it. Like its dried up or something. Should I water it today!



I'd give it a sprinkle. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm so in love and they haven't even come into the world yet...  I've loved boxies since the first time I saw them here on TFO, shortly after I joined...and the more I learned the more I fell in love. I've been wanting my own bale ever since. I'm so very very excited.



I am excited for you!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Chris says he thinks they'll hatch around the 14th of August...the wedding is the 22nd...so that should give them some time to hatch and absorb yolk sacs and be shipped to us within a week or so after the wedding. Best wedding present ever.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Chris says he thinks they'll hatch around the 14th of August...the wedding is the 22nd...so that should give them some time to hatch and absorb yolk sacs and be shipped to us within a week or so after the wedding. Best wedding present ever.



I agree! Plus one you will be enjoying for the rest of your life (just like your marriage  ).


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> I agree! Plus one you will be enjoying for the rest of your life (just like your marriage  ).



That's what I told him!!! 

Speaking of wedding gifts, our first registry item was just purchased! Woooo hand mixer!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Ashes

Afternoon all.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui said:


> I don't think they would work well/hold up well in our winters here.





Elohi said:


> I'd give it a sprinkle.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



I'm hoping mine will.. We don't get snow just cold temps... 

How much do I water it Elohi?


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm hoping mine will.. We don't get snow just cold temps...
> 
> How much do I water it Elohi?



Did you put it in a pot? I'd pot instead of ground plant it, since you may need to put in in a shed, garage, or indoors during the winter. And if we haven't had rain in a while, I just give mine a shot of water from the hose when I'm watering other plants. If we've had any rain at all, I skip watering it. But it is potted so I can't deprive it completely of water. Lol. Some people measure the water with a shot glass. And give it a shot glass a week I think?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

If you use soil that drains really well, you can water it more frequently. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

*peaks around to see who is in here...*


----------



## StarSapphire22

Me!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> If you use soil that drains really well, you can water it more frequently.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)





Elohi said:


> Did you put it in a pot? I'd pot instead of ground plant it, since you may need to put in in a shed, garage, or indoors during the winter. And if we haven't had rain in a while, I just give mine a shot of water from the hose when I'm watering other plants. If we've had any rain at all, I skip watering it. But it is potted so I can't deprive it completely of water. Lol. Some people measure the water with a shot glass. And give it a shot glass a week I think?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Okay. I have it in a pot


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> Your Mom is beautiful and looks like she has a great personality!


 my mom is pretty rad. She also said that she suspects Lou is as close to a grandchild as she will get from me.


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> my mom is pretty rad. She also said that she suspects Lou is as close to a grandchild as she will get from me.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Well, umm. Ouch. But I do think she says that in hopes you'll go and prove her wrong.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guys it's so hot in my green house...


----------



## tortoisetime565

I got the dirt put in. Thank goodness. It's filled up!! Everything is 100% organic. 

There's: 
Peat moss
Large cedar mulch
Small ceder mulch
Organic nutrients by miracle grow
And an organic landscape mix.. 

Its 6" deep and I'm going to plant more grass inside that thing than ever seen before.. I also need to get a thermometer and humidity guage. They were out today at Lowe's.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Mulch and forest floor and stuff scare me. It looks so stabby and splintery. :/

I did finally venture to reptibark (couldn't find orchid bark locally) for the boxie habitat though. It looks and feels smooth and blunt, so I don't need to worry so much about babies losing eyeballs.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Did you put it in a pot? I'd pot instead of ground plant it, since you may need to put in in a shed, garage, or indoors during the winter. And if we haven't had rain in a while, I just give mine a shot of water from the hose when I'm watering other plants. If we've had any rain at all, I skip watering it. But it is potted so I can't deprive it completely of water. Lol. Some people measure the water with a shot glass. And give it a shot glass a week I think?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Double or single glass? Shaken or stirred?


----------



## StarSapphire22

I make Mazuri mush in a shot glass for Littlefoot.


----------



## tortoisetime565

squirtle said:


> *RE: Welcome to Tortoise Forum .org !*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I have a 4 yr. old Sulcata male, and a 15 yr. old California Desert Tortoise male. I live in Southern California. I hope this website catches on!!!



They are decent sized torts that will be staying inside. Plus they won't use it for another few months when it cools off. So I'm sure they will be fine.


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Hi!


David


----------



## StarSapphire22

Hi David!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I made a site announcement. I hope I'm allowed to do that. It IS a site announcement, but I don't have special mod magic powers, so if it needs to be moved, feel free!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi David! *waves*


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Hello


David


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> my mom is pretty rad. She also said that she suspects Lou is as close to a grandchild as she will get from me.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Lol I call my children's puppy and the cats, my grandkids.


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> Guys it's so hot in my green house...



Temp or as in neat?


----------



## Jacqui

Finally an afternoon with temps hot, but not so hot that I can't do some weed cleaning out... just wish I didn't have so much to do...


----------



## LoutheRussian

This is Elliot, my newest nephew. The whole family is here. Maybe I'll takes some more
Pictures


Tiff said I need to smile more 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Kerryann

So my friend has two red eared sliders and the one keeps attacking the other and biting it on the neck. She separated them for a while and when she added the second one back the other one attacked it again. I thought they could live together? They are about 8 months old.


----------



## Kerryann

tortoisetime565 said:


> If you have a harbor freight in your state they have a 6 x 8 the one I got for 299.99 and they always have a 20% off coupon. I got mine for 260. But then I had to buy 4x4s for the vase and iron stakes to drive in the ground.


I know harbor freight very well.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Kerryann said:


> I know harbor freight very well.


Me too.. They take all of my money.


----------



## Ashes

Guys. You ever have days. Where you're just. Irritated? I have no idea why I'm upset. Or annoyed. Or mad at stupid things. 

*sigh* 

Is this the price I pay for being a girl?


----------



## AZtortMom

*rasing hand* I had one of those days yesterday. Now today I have an emotional hangover with a migraine.. Yuck


----------



## T33's Torts

Sometimes I'm sad, for stupid things that I can't fix, like turtle poaching. Sometimes I'm really happy, for little mindless things.


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Guys. You ever have days. Where you're just. Irritated? I have no idea why I'm upset. Or annoyed. Or mad at stupid things.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Is this the price I pay for being a girl?


I have.. I have been so cranky I have wondered if I'm the p word or the b word?
I ordered baby blue organza overlays today because I didn't like my table runner plan. 
Oh why oh why must I be a psycho


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> Sometimes I'm sad, for stupid things that I can't fix, like turtle poaching. Sometimes I'm really happy, for little mindless things.


I try to suppress all that


----------



## T33's Torts

Today I reupholstered the blind cover things, in a charcoal color. It took all morning, and now the color bothers me. Its so boring. I thought it'd work with the greenery outside the window, but I'm going to go with a bright blue next time around.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I, sometimes have days like this;


----------



## Ashes

Guys, I posted about little dudes plastron - will u please look and help?..


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> Guys. You ever have days. Where you're just. Irritated? I have no idea why I'm upset. Or annoyed. Or mad at stupid things.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Is this the price I pay for being a girl?


 Could be channeling someone else's negativity. Or could just be hormones, those damn things can be the awful! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

Mike is sad that her moved a toad to the front porch and it was angry with him. I don't think it was toad because it was fatter than toad. Toad has to keep in shape to attack like a ninja... Attack big things like feet and moths that are so big it can't even stuff it in its mouth hole.


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> Could be channeling someone else's negativity. Or could just be hormones, those damn things can be the awful!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Whatever it is, I don't like it and it's getting to me today. Know what I realized while posting that? I don't really have a best friend, because when I wanted to vent, the only place I wanted to talk was here..... So I guess all of you are my best friends.... Lol.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I, sometimes have days like this;
> View attachment 86672


I feel that, did I mention I have up diet soda? It was so crazy to me that we ate organic non gmo and drank diet soda.  I loved diet soda


----------



## Elohi

^^ same here. I was really stressed out earlier because my ex husband has crappy parenting skills and I was about to explode because I ry had no one to talk to about it besides my husband and he was busy with work. I have no best friend. I have a bad tendency to isolate myself, usually by moving lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I joked with my neighbors that I was accepting applications for a bestie. They laughed but I was only half kidding hahaha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

I've had best friends - but then they just kinda up and get a new life and completely stop talking to me. :/ it just kinda sucks sometimes. I mean of course I have Brandon - but I'm kinda irritated AT him so talking to him is not really what I wanna do right now... Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

My best friend moved across the globe! It sucks because day here is the middle of the night there.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I don't have friends either. Just you guys, mostly.


----------



## AZtortMom

I have you guys


----------



## Elohi

I want to be super close bff's with this one neighbor of mine but I'm also scared to get too close to people after my ex MIL betrayed me. I've had closeness issues since. I've been screwed over plenty but that time changed me. :0/ 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

It's getting all warm and fuzzy up in hurr. <3


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

I have some girl friends but don't are far away and I work a lot so its hard to stay connected.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> I don't have friends either. Just you guys, mostly.


I don't believe you Jessica because your wonderful personality and manner.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> I have you guys


And I do believe you Mom, We are all yours....


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> It's getting all warm and fuzzy up in hurr. <3
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Nothing wrong with that. This world do need more and can use more of warm and fuzzy......don't you say??


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening my Friends on the forum !!!

Greeting from a far away place and actually we are very close!


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> I have some girl friends but don't are far away and I work a lot so its hard to stay connected.


Nowadays no where is far. But sometime is so far even share a same bed.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good evening my Friends on the forum !!!
> 
> Greeting from a far away place and actually we are very close!


Good evening Steven 
How is your evening going?


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Good evening Steven
> How is your evening going?


It is my morning at 11:00 AM here. Somewhat very routine for today and need to make a quick trip to HomgKong this afternoon and come back to Shenzhen again in the evening. May be 4~5 hours, round trip.


----------



## AZtortMom

Busy day


----------



## Ashes

Got our Save the Dates.


----------



## T33's Torts

I just confiscated Blondie's keys. So I like to run. Work wasn't far today (two miles, on the other side of town) so I drove there, then left the car and all the animal stuff and intended to walk back later, to drive home. BUT, guess who drove home just now?


----------



## AZtortMom

Good night my friends


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> I don't believe you Jessica because your wonderful personality and manner.


 
Ha! I suppose I'm nice to most people. I can also be quite the sassypants.  I'm really shy though and find it difficult to make friends. Even if I met you guys in person, I'd probably be really quiet and awkward for at least an hour or two before starting to open up. And I say the wrong thing a lot or can't shut up about animals or something and people think I'm weird when I do talk. :/


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Good night my friends


Good night.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Ha! I suppose I'm nice to most people. I'm really shy though and find it difficult to make friends. Even if I met you guys in person, I'd probably be really quiet and awkward for at least an hour or two before starting to open up. And I say the wrong thing a lot or can't shut up about animals or something and people think I'm weird when I do talk. :/


Thank God we have person like you. Slow opening are a good way of protract yourself and once you open-up, you sounded like a fun person to talk to. Nothing wrong with talking about animal, much better than lots girl who like to talking about the color of their make-ups and nail polish. 

Different is nice, different is good, different is beauty. It will be so boring and dangerous if we all alike.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Ha! I suppose I'm nice to most people. I can also be quite the sassypants.  I'm really shy though and find it difficult to make friends. Even if I met you guys in person, I'd probably be really quiet and awkward for at least an hour or two before starting to open up. And I say the wrong thing a lot or can't shut up about animals or something and people think I'm weird when I do talk. :/


Jessica we could be sisters.  I'm exactly like that. Sometimes though, I can't control my inner ***** and randomly yell at people. Dylan threatened to bring home strangers just so I'd be quiet after work.


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> Thank God we have person like you. Slow opening are a good way of protract yourself and once you open-up, you sounded like a fun person to talk to. Nothing wrong with talking about animal, much better than lots girl who like to talking about the color of their make-ups and nail polish.
> 
> Different is nice, different is good, different is beauty. It will be so boring and dangerous if we all alike.


 
I like being different and I enjoy my non-traditional, ungirly, nerdy interests. But it can be rather lonely. My only real friends are Taylor's best friend and his wife...we try to double date often. They're coming over for dinner on Friday. They're probably the only people other than Taylor that I'm 100% myself around...not worried about offending someone or seeming immature or too weird or whatever.


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> Got our Save the Dates.
> View attachment 86681


So sweet......


----------



## StarSapphire22

I get along with people at work or in my family...and Taylor has friends he grew up with that I get along well with, but I wouldn't consider them MY friends you know? I often feel like an extra wheel or outsider in social settings, even with family.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Guess tortoise people are good at finding mates, with all these weddings, but not so good at finding besties. I've been talking to a few people with similar interests and hopefully they're turning into closer friends. One of them has considered getting a tort so she'd be ok by your guys' requirements 

Anyway, watching ghost busters and then getting up tomorrow to prep for my interview that may save me from retail! Asking for your best wishes/thoughts/luck!


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> I like being different and I enjoy my non-traditional, ungirly, nerdy interests. But it can be rather lonely. My only real friends are Taylor's best friend and his wife...we try to double date often. They're coming over for dinner on Friday. They're probably the only people other than Taylor that I'm 100% myself around...not worried about offending someone or seeming immature or too weird or whatever.


Those are the true good friend. If you use that rule. I have to say my wife and I also only have one couple been our "good friend". We can talk about everything and anything. We known each other for almost 20 years. Of cause I have some work related friend and lots friends from church.


----------



## Ashes

Well I'm going to bed. If anyone else has more advice on my other thread about Little Dudes plastron, or knows somebody who does, please comment or tag them on it..... I'm trying not to worry but I need to figure out of I'm doing something wrong before it gets worse..... Thanks. 

Night tort peeps.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm off to bed. Night all!!


----------



## dmmj

Ashes said:


> Well I'm going to bed. If anyone else has more advice on my other thread about Little Dudes plastron, or knows somebody who does, please comment or tag them on it..... I'm trying not to worry but I need to figure out of I'm doing something wrong before it gets worse..... Thanks.
> 
> Night tort peeps.


I couldn't see the pic. clearly, but a small indentation on a young tortoise's shell, is usually normal.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning peeps  have a good day


----------



## AZtortMom

Ashes said:


> Well I'm going to bed. If anyone else has more advice on my other thread about Little Dudes plastron, or knows somebody who does, please comment or tag them on it..... I'm trying not to worry but I need to figure out of I'm doing something wrong before it gets worse..... Thanks.
> 
> Night tort peeps.


How's little Dude? Looks like you got some good advice..


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning peeps  have a good day


Good Morning! ! ! !


----------



## juli11

Good morning USA good lunchtime France 


Beautiful sunshine here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Ha! I suppose I'm nice to most people. I can also be quite the sassypants.  I'm really shy though and find it difficult to make friends. Even if I met you guys in person, I'd probably be really quiet and awkward for at least an hour or two before starting to open up. And I say the wrong thing a lot or can't shut up about animals or something and people think I'm weird when I do talk. :/


----------



## Sh3wulf

Good morning from Canada where we are apparently beginning winter again! Single digits last night!!! Grrrrr I need to be adopted to a warmer climate....anyone? Lol


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 86711


 
Sometimes! Hahahahaha.


----------



## StarSapphire22

So I'm doing really bad today with my condition. I couldn't hardly get out of bed, let alone go to work. So now there's a chance I might be fired.


----------



## taza

Sh3wulf said:


> Good morning from Canada where we are apparently beginning winter again! Single digits last night!!! Grrrrr I need to be adopted to a warmer climate....anyone? Lol


WowI know what you mean I went out with the dog this morning in shorts, Burrr!!! I kept telling her to hurry up My goosebumps were getting huge, lol.


----------



## lisa127

And I thought living in the Cleveland, Ohio area was bad!!


----------



## taza

StarSapphire22 said:


> Ha! I suppose I'm nice to most people. I can also be quite the sassypants.  I'm really shy though and find it difficult to make friends. Even if I met you guys in person, I'd probably be really quiet and awkward for at least an hour or two before starting to open up. And I say the wrong thing a lot or can't shut up about animals or something and people think I'm weird when I do talk. :/


I'm really shy at first too.I have been reading along with you guys for months now. You guys make me laugh out loud *alot*. So after reading this I decided to introduce myself and hopefully get to know everyone. My name is Sandy I live in southern Ontario. I share my home with a pug and two Leopard torts. I drive a city bus for work.


----------



## AZtortMom

taza said:


> I'm really shy at first too.I have been reading along with you guys for months now. You guys make me laugh out loud *alot*. So after reading this I decided to introduce myself and hopefully get to know everyone. My name is Sandy I live in southern Ontario. I share my home with a pug and two Leopard torts. I drive a city bus for work.


Hi and welcome  *waves* I'm Noel I live in Phx AZ and work for UPS


----------



## lisa127

taza said:


> I'm really shy at first too.I have been reading along with you guys for months now. You guys make me laugh out loud *alot*. So after reading this I decided to introduce myself and hopefully get to know everyone. My name is Sandy I live in southern Ontario. I share my home with a pug and two Leopard torts. I drive a city bus for work.


I do not consider myself shy, but I do consider myself socially awkward. I have a bit of social anxiety. I think there is a difference between that and shy. But either way.....welcome to our forums!


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> So I'm doing really bad today with my condition. I couldn't hardly get out of bed, let alone go to work. So now there's a chance I might be fired.


I'm sorry honey *hugs* I can relate. I was thinking about how much I'm a train wreck physically and it's an accomplishment for me just to get to work. A lot of people don't understand, but we do


----------



## AZtortMom

Sh3wulf said:


> Good morning from Canada where we are apparently beginning winter again! Single digits last night!!! Grrrrr I need to be adopted to a warmer climate....anyone? Lol


I spent a lot of time up there, so I know exactly what you mean! Brr!! You can come to phx!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Hey, I live in Fargo, ND. We're like honorary Canada. Heaven knows, we get enough tourists from Winnipeg. XD


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!​


----------



## Jacqui

taza said:


> I'm really shy at first too.I have been reading along with you guys for months now. You guys make me laugh out loud *alot*. So after reading this I decided to introduce myself and hopefully get to know everyone. My name is Sandy I live in southern Ontario. I share my home with a pug and two Leopard torts. I drive a city bus for work.



*waves* Hi Sandy! Glad you have decided to join us here on the chat thread.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> So I'm doing really bad today with my condition. I couldn't hardly get out of bed, let alone go to work. So now there's a chance I might be fired.



I am sorry. I can see both sides of the story... you can only work when and how your health allows you to, but they need help they can depend on to be there when they need them.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Ha! I suppose I'm nice to most people. I can also be quite the sassypants.  I'm really shy though and find it difficult to make friends. Even if I met you guys in person, I'd probably be really quiet and awkward for at least an hour or two before starting to open up. And I say the wrong thing a lot or can't shut up about animals or something and people think I'm weird when I do talk. :/



 You sound so much like me.


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> Me too.. They take all of my money.



So perhaps it's a good thing I have never heard of Freight Harbor.


----------



## Jacqui

It's now less then three weeks til Jeff is home for a day or two!! (Dr appts).


----------



## Jacqui

I just reread what Sandy wrote and I noticed she is a bus driver, that's what I use to want to be.  (It's also what my first husband is)


----------



## Jacqui

I love posting when nobody else is either on or atleast replying back... it reminds me of home and talking to myself.


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> I love posting when nobody else is either on or atleast replying back... it reminds me of home and talking to myself.


Lol morning Jacqui.


----------



## taza

Its a good job for the most part, but you see a different side of some people when there is a traffic jam or construction everywhere some people are furious with the drivers when we come in late to the terminal. It can be stressful at times.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Sandy...glad you've decided to join us here on the chat thread!

I don't have any personal friends either. But then, I'm a troll and I live under a bridge out in the country next to a cave. I used to have a very good friend who shared many of the same interests as me (we both had horses, dobermans, even looked a bit alike), but then she got a divorce and all she could talk about was her ex-husband. After about 5 years of this I couldn't take it anymore and I slowly but surely let her go out of my life. So now you guys are stuck with me. I like to count Jacqui as a friend, but we live so far from each other. But my life is full. I have many, many tortoises to care for, which I love doing...and I also love working outside. Speaking of which, I need to do right now. I have a yard inspection at 10a, so I want to get some yardwork done before I have to go. It's going to be another hot one here today. Talk to you all later.


----------



## Ashes

I'm about to nicely but not nicely respond to another thread. Tell me not to.

The guy responded kinda jerkily to a simple question and response. He asked for sexing experts on RF. I asked how old they were because all he posted was pics of the tail area and they all looked female to me. Don't know how big they are, etc - just know they're his "oldest"....


I kinda wanna "inform" him of a few things.....

I'm overreacting?... Must be crabby.


----------



## taza

I had Quarter horses and years ago I worked with Dobermans training them for security work and drug searching, but also had a couple as pets as well.


----------



## taza

I saw that and thought How Rude!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yeah a bit on the rude side and ignore her, saying anything more with just get things heated up.


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> I'm about to nicely but not nicely respond to another thread. Tell me not to.
> 
> The guy responded kinda jerkily to a simple question and response. He asked for sexing experts on RF. I asked how old they were because all he posted was pics of the tail area and they all looked female to me. Don't know how big they are, etc - just know they're his "oldest"....
> View attachment 86721
> 
> I kinda wanna "inform" him of a few things.....
> 
> I'm overreacting?... Must be crabby.



Um yeah, that response was quite rude. 
I facepalm'd in another thread. OY. I hope it's not going to be one of those days. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Yvonne G

She's not a guy, she's a gal and has purchased many RF tortoises from N2TORTS.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ignore her!

And as to the 'facepalm' I wondered if I should delete his comment, however, we are all supposed to be able to have an opinion. That's his opinion. Too bad he didn't get some education on the subject before he gave it though.


----------



## Ashes

Oops. HER. lol. *ignore, ignore, ignore*


----------



## Elohi

I'd probably respond like, "well good morning to you too! I'm not an expert but the experts always say they are unable to be sexed until x inches but it's fun to guess."


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

That's kind of how I wanted to respond but then I probably would have kept going so I just stuck with "wow".... Lol I should have just face palmed!


----------



## Jacqui

I think of Yvonne as my best friend actually. (and I too once had horses and Dobermans  ) I wished we lived closer so I could take her out to lunch or go with her on some of those yard inspections. I have always wanted to have friends, but there is just something in my basic nature that never learned how to be a friend or get folks to like me. Doesn't help I have nothing in common with the average person.


----------



## Yvonne G

She belongs to another forum and I'm sure has been given info from those guys about her tortoises. She may be just looking for second opinions.


----------



## Yvonne G

In order to have friends, one must be willing to share their life. I'm selfish. I'm not willing to share. I really like being the troll under the bridge.


----------



## Jacqui

This morning is one of those abnormal days here with no wind blowing, just the most subtle of light breezes. All the giants (wind turbines) are not moving.


----------



## Yvonne G

I hate the wind!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I really like being the troll under the bridge.



Atleast your a nice enough troll to let us all cross over your bridge.


----------



## Jacqui

I know you hate the wind. lol As I was writing that I was even thinking Yvonne would like it here this morning because there is no real wind. lol


----------



## Ashes

Yvonne G said:


> She belongs to another forum and I'm sure has been given info from those guys about her tortoises. She may be just looking for second opinions.


And I completely understand that. I like second opinions. But there's no need to post semi rude responses to people who were just trying to help... Oh well, hope she finds the answer she's looking for.


----------



## T33's Torts

I love the wind but its rarely windy here. 
Speaking of, I cut my hair!! It no longer falls to my waist.  I donated almost 11 inches. I also dyed the still-light parts dark.


----------



## ShadowRancher

hello everyone! So I sort of got sun poisoning this weekend at the pool but the torts had a great time nomming on my parents lawn at least!


----------



## ShadowRancher

RosieRedfoot said:


> Guess tortoise people are good at finding mates, with all these weddings, but not so good at finding besties. I've been talking to a few people with similar interests and hopefully they're turning into closer friends. One of them has considered getting a tort so she'd be ok by your guys' requirements
> 
> Anyway, watching ghost busters and then getting up tomorrow to prep for my interview that may save me from retail! Asking for your best wishes/thoughts/luck!



Woot ghost busters! and good luck. We need to do lunch (its getting a little ridiculous, settling into my new job sort of took over for awhile).


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Shadow Rancher *waves*
Hi Jacqui *waves*


----------



## StarSapphire22

Sorry, guys, Ash, that WAS kinda rude but I'm sitting here giggling at you guys because 3/4 of my job is typing nice responses to idiots and jerks. Trolololol.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> I am sorry. I can see both sides of the story... you can only work when and how your health allows you to, but they need help they can depend on to be there when they need them.


 
Yeah I know. I totally understand and they're just following policy. But I really love my job and am scared about being unemployed.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jessica: Can you work from home on your sick days?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yvonne G said:


> Jessica: Can you work from home on your sick days?


 
Only if I worked from home every day. I've asked before, but they said no. I was in a different department then though. I suppose it wouldn't hurt to ask again.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Only if I worked from home every day. I've asked before, but they said no. I was in a different department then though. I suppose it wouldn't hurt to ask again.


It wouldn't hurt!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Ignore her!
> 
> And as to the 'facepalm' I wondered if I should delete his comment, however, we are all supposed to be able to have an opinion. That's his opinion. Too bad he didn't get some education on the subject before he gave it though.


Now I must respond…hope I can find it. Channeling my inner Rainman now!


----------



## Elohi

It's a shame that someone had to go into the lgbtq thread and soil it to the point of the mods having to move and delete it. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I'm slow today, it's nearing noon and I'm still cooking "breakfast". LOL. My kids don't mind though, own of them has t even crawled out of bed yet. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

That guys response was thick with hatred and accusatory ignorance. That kind of belief hurts me and I'm not even of the lgbtq community. I feel the pain, suffering, confusion, self loathing, sadness and despair that others must feel when they are being judged and condemned for a part of them that they have no control over. Like, damn, I was born a female and I really felt restricted as a strong willed child. I hated being a girl. I was expected to behave and fit into a specific set of stereotypical "rules" and I HATED it. I never struggled with sexuality, just with the restrictions I felt being a female. I was very strong, fast, athletic, and aggressive as a child and I was very much a Tom boy. I was a boy in every way in my personality and way of being but as I matured, hormones told me I was indeed a girl and I had no control over the fact that I started digging on boys. LOL. I know now that I was just a typical tom boy but once upon a time I was unhappy to be a girl because I wanted to DO boy things. This isn't the same at all as what those from the lgbtq community go through, not even close, but I can relate to the internal turmoil of being unhappy with who you were born as. And I sympathize with their struggle to just exist without judgement and being placed as something other than normal. I FEEL it in my heart of hearts, that it's as wrong to not embrace that type of diversity as it is dark skin, blue eyes, or red hair. It's just humanity. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

^^for me. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I am rambling now. I shall shut ittttt. Haha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Thinking I got the job! They mentioned needing signatures from HR and said they'd call by Friday this week.


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> I am rambling now. I shall shut ittttt. Haha
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Never have to shut it here!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I don't know...she's pretty chatty....


----------



## Elohi

Lmao Ken. You caught me completely off guard on that other thread. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> I don't know...she's pretty chatty....


You'd never know it if you met me in person, I'm quiet for quite a while when meeting people LOL. I'm so awkward :0/


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## dmmj

All right, who ever is transmuting germs through the pretend chat, STOP IT.
Sick as a dog right now.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Wasn't me! My sick isn't that kjnd of sick.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> You'd never know it if you met me I person, I'm quiet for quite a while young meeting people LOL. I'm so awkward :0/
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
If everyone is saying we're all socially awkward and quiet when we first meet people, I have a feeling a get together would be SUPER uncomfortable at first, lol.


----------



## StarSapphire22

So I'm on TFO on my phone and I bust out laughing. Like, I'm crying I'm laughing so hard.

Taylor goes, "Okay, what did @Cowboy_Ken say this time?"

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....


----------



## Sh3wulf

taza said:


> WowI know what you mean I went out with the dog this morning in shorts, Burrr!!! I kept telling her to hurry up My goosebumps were getting huge, lol.


Goosebumps had goosebumps. And it hasn't improved much!  I miss summer already.


----------



## Elohi

I had just read on fb where my neighbors co-worker meows at people and that the odd behavior is just the tip of the iceburg. I had told her that someone should bark at him and see if he runs and hides behind the break room fridge. Then I come to TFO and read cowboy_ken's comment and about choked from laughing so hard. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Got our Save the Dates.
> View attachment 86681


So cute!!!


----------



## Kerryann

Sh3wulf said:


> Good morning from Canada where we are apparently beginning winter again! Single digits last night!!! Grrrrr I need to be adopted to a warmer climate....anyone? Lol


What?? what is sick and wrong on so many levels


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Yeah a bit on the rude side and ignore her, saying anything more with just get things heated up.


Agreeing with Jacqui... she's the smart one


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> I FEEL it in my heart of hearts, that it's as wrong to not embrace that type of diversity as it is dark skin, blue eyes, or red hair. It's just humanity.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I didn't see it and I am sure it was awful but sometimes with time and maturity people can find acceptance of others who are different. Education and getting to know people who are different help a person see things through their eyes.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Thinking I got the job! They mentioned needing signatures from HR and said they'd call by Friday this week.


Congrats


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> All right, who ever is transmuting germs through the pretend chat, STOP IT.
> Sick as a dog right now.


hmm if you are sick as a dog I would start analyzing all of the dogs you have been near. My dogs are both healthy though Ozzie does have a tooth gone rouge so maybe you are having sympathy sickness for him.


----------



## taza

Sh3wulf said:


> Goosebumps had goosebumps. And it hasn't improved much!  I miss summer already.


I know its a crappy day today the torts won't be able to go out today.


----------



## Elohi

Kerryann said:


> I didn't see it and I am sure it was awful but sometimes with time and maturity people can find acceptance of others who are different. Education and getting to know people who are different help a person see things through their eyes.


 It was just a religious rant about how wrong it is and how it's dismantling society.................


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> It was just a religious rant about how wrong it is and how it's dismantling society.................
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Pfft... wake up and smell the coffee people... there are all sorts of stuff dismantling the traditional family:
women working
divorce
single parents
fast food restaurants (no more traditional dinner)


I could go on and on... society changes and if you don't like it go petition to be Amish (though a lot of the Amish people I have met are pretty progressive and even gasp... drive cars).


----------



## Jacqui

ShadowRancher said:


> hello everyone! So I sort of got sun poisoning this weekend at the pool but the torts had a great time nomming on my parents lawn at least!



Oh no! What a horrible end to your Fourth of July fun. How bad is it?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Shadow Rancher *waves*
> Hi Jacqui *waves*



*waves a couple of really huge waves* (has to huge for you to see them way down and over there...)


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Yeah I know. I totally understand and they're just following policy. But I really love my job and am scared about being unemployed.



I am with you on that. It is a scary thing and not something I hope you have to deal with.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Only if I worked from home every day. I've asked before, but they said no. I was in a different department then though. I suppose it wouldn't hurt to ask again.



You have nothing to loose and perhaps a whole lot to gain. Go for it!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> That guys response was thick with hatred and accusatory ignorance. That kind of belief hurts me and I'm not even of the lgbtq community. I feel the pain, suffering, confusion, self loathing, sadness and despair that others must feel when they are being judged and condemned for a part of them that they have no control over. Like, damn, I was born a female and I really felt restricted as a strong willed child. I hated being a girl. I was expected to behave and fit into a specific set of stereotypical "rules" and I HATED it. I never struggled with sexuality, just with the restrictions I felt being a female. I was very strong, fast, athletic, and aggressive as a child and I was very much a Tom boy. I was a boy in every way in my personality and way of being but as I matured, hormones told me I was indeed a girl and I had no control over the fact that I started digging on boys. LOL. I know now that I was just a typical tom boy but once upon a time I was unhappy to be a girl because I wanted to DO boy things. This isn't the same at all as what those from the lgbtq community go through, not even close, but I can relate to the internal turmoil of being unhappy with who you were born as. And I sympathize with their struggle to just exist without judgement and being placed as something other than normal. I FEEL it in my heart of hearts, that it's as wrong to not embrace that type of diversity as it is dark skin, blue eyes, or red hair. It's just humanity.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Well said!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> All right, who ever is transmuting germs through the pretend chat, STOP IT.
> Sick as a dog right now.



*hands David a bowl of chicken soup* Sorry your not feeling well.





*snickers quietly into my hand* It worked!


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Wasn't me! My sick isn't that kjnd of sick.



Uh huh, I think you just wanted the rest of us not feeling good so you would have misery company.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> If everyone is saying we're all socially awkward and quiet when we first meet people, I have a feeling a get together would be SUPER uncomfortable at first, lol.




Not if there is a tortoise around or this sweet little Itty Bitty we all know and love...


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Agreeing with Jacqui... she's the smart one




*falls out of the chair laughing* Dang Kerry don't write stuff like that without warning me, you just about got me kicked out of the library for uncontrollable laughing, not to mention falling on the floor.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *falls out of the chair laughing* Dang Kerry don't write stuff like that without warning me, you just about got me kicked out of the library for uncontrollable laughing, not to mention falling on the floor.


I just fell out of my chair laughing too


----------



## Ashes

dmmj said:


> All right, who ever is transmuting germs through the pretend chat, STOP IT.
> Sick as a dog right now.


It wasn't me!!! Feel better!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I just fell out of my chair laughing too



Oh no! Are you okay? Didn't break your butt or anything did ya? Your sexy man would not like that.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> It wasn't me!!! Feel better!



I think she is denying it too much....


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> I think she is denying it too much....


*looks away and whistles* 

Nope. Not me. 

*avoids eye contact*


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> *looks away and whistles*
> 
> Nope. Not me.
> 
> *avoids eye contact*



Anybody buying this innocent act?


----------



## StarSapphire22

So on instagram there's an account called Georgiatortoise and it says she's a "Mojave desert tortoise." Pretty sure its just a sully. Is there even such a thing as a Mojave desert tortoise?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Lmao Ken. You caught me completely off guard on that other thread.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I just wish more of my friends had seen it before it was removed. True story it was, even.


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> So on instagram there's an account called Georgiatortoise and it says she's a "Mojave desert tortoise." Pretty sure its just a sully. Is there even such a thing as a Mojave desert tortoise?


Going to look. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> So on instagram there's an account called Georgiatortoise and it says she's a "Mojave desert tortoise." Pretty sure its just a sully. Is there even such a thing as a Mojave desert tortoise?



Could be a DT, not a sulcata.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> Could be a DT, not a sulcata.



Did they post a picture?


----------



## Elohi

http://instagram.com/georgiatortoise


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Pic.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

That's why you screenshot those moments, Ken... 

Only 92 today, should probably use my new hedger to whack down the overgrown hedges out back. They've got insane off-shoots like 4 feet tall in just a few days.


----------



## Elohi

Umm...that looks like a sully tushie, if I've ever seen one LOL. Looks like a female Sulcata to me. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Elohi(Earth)


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I googled "mojave desert tortoise" and they lack the sulcata spurs... Pretty sure that's just a sully.


----------



## Jacqui

Yep, sulcata to me.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Like, I know dts are a real thing, but they've always been darker in my experience and I've never heard of a Mojave variety.


----------



## Elohi

She has pretty little butt spurs LOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

.. and thanks for posting the pictures/link in here.


----------



## Elohi

I love how she argues with people that it's not a sully. And her profile statement... She must get told that is a Sulcata often. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## RosieRedfoot

_Gopherus agassizii _is what I guess a "mojave desert tortoise" would be.


----------



## Elohi

And by Mojove desert tortoise she means african spur thigh 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## RosieRedfoot

http://pubs.usgs.gov/of/2009/1102/


----------



## Elohi

Nothing about that tortoise is North American desert tortoise-like. 
-scratches head- not sure why anyone would be so adamant that everyone else is wrong and they are right? Pictures alone would be a clue...


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Ok ok ok, I have a trio of dwarf alpine water turtles from Mars, and oddly enough they resemble leopard tortoises from Africa. But they're speeeeeeshal and not of this planet y'all. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I told a guy on Instagram that his Indian star was not a Sulcata. He said it was his new Sulcata. I hashtag'd Indian star for him so he could get a good visual...


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

I don't wanna be done with lunch. I don't wanna work for 4 more hours..... Don't make me go back!!!! Lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Ok ok ok, I have a trio of dwarf alpine water turtles from Mars, and oddly enough they resemble leopard tortoises from Africa. But they're speeeeeeshal and not of this planet y'all.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I found a squished chipmunk on the back of my dishwasher Sunday…


----------



## Elohi

He seemed polite and appreciative. I hope he actually was and didn't continue to believe he had a Sulcata. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I found a squished chipmunk on the back of my dishwasher Sunday…


Best comment of the day. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

We'll see how this goes...


----------



## ShadowRancher

Jacqui said:


> Oh no! What a horrible end to your Fourth of July fun. How bad is it?



Not too bad I just walked in out of the sun and felt really groggy and lethargic as soon as I cooled down....I just fell into one of those gross sleeps where you dont want to sleep but you cant rouse yourself at all even when you're half awake. That lasted a couple of hours and then I took a cool shower and drank a bunch and was fine the next day. It was just icky and now I have sunburn


----------



## ShadowRancher

StarSapphire22 said:


> We'll see how this goes...



Ohh let us know if she replies....I'm just sort of curious on the size. its obviously a sully but it looks bigger than 4''


----------



## ShadowRancher

Elohi said:


> He seemed polite and appreciative. I hope he actually was and didn't continue to believe he had a Sulcata.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Wow I would love to buy a sully and end up with a star


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> We'll see how this goes...


Nice!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

I hate working at this place... Guys save me.


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> I hate working at this place... Guys save me.


What place?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm a very happy girl today.


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> I'm a very happy girl today.


 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I just realized Beans and Watson are 10 months old this month. 





And Freckles will be a yr old next month. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## taza

They are gorgeous!


----------



## AZtortMom

Cutie pie!


Shelly Bean will be 2years old next month


----------



## StarSapphire22

Littlefoot is 1 year on the 22nd.


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> Littlefoot is 1 year on the 22nd.


Picture! Picture!


----------



## AZtortMom

why do I see Yvonne and Jacqui in this picture?


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Anybody buying this innocent act?


Now why would you call that an act?...


----------



## StarSapphire22

AZtortMom said:


> Picture! Picture!


 
The app is being a butt and not letting me upload.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I just made worm food for next week for my worms. We had strawberries and spring mix go bad, and discovered we still had mealworms in the fridge from the baby bird...added a little mazuri and Aloe Vera too. Put it in an empty apple juice bottle and added just a smidge of water and shook it up really well. It was like, toddler version of fun. Taylor and I had a blast just making it grosser and grosser. LOL. Now it's gonna sit under our sink and decompose for a few days before adding it to the worm bin. I gotta say, I still think worms are super gross and I won't touch stuff without gloves, but keeping them is kinda fun! @Elohi, this might be fun to do with bitty!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Here's my most recent pics of Littlefoot.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Anyone want a KFC coupon? I know someone here is a fan...


----------



## AZtortMom

Aww! I love them! Especially the last pic! Such a sweet face


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> What place?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


My job! Lol


----------



## T33's Torts

Banananananana..


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Banananananana..


 
BATMAN!


----------



## StarSapphire22

AZtortMom said:


> Aww! I love them! Especially the last pic! Such a sweet face


 
Thanks! He's such a little booger. He's been a grumpy gills since I broke his little toe the other week.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Is there a Mod online?


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> And by Mojove desert tortoise she means african spur thigh
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Denial isn't just a river in Egypt


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 86765
> why do I see Yvonne and Jacqui in this picture?


Oh I see it too.... 
Oh and I wish I knew Betty and Henry's birthdays. We'd have parties. Hell we may have parties anyway.


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> Thanks! He's such a little booger. He's been a grumpy gills since I broke his little toe the other week.


Oh poor baby


----------



## StarSapphire22

I know. I was carrying him outside and the wind knocked the bucket right out of my hand and the lid wasn't on all the way and he fell out front first.


----------



## T33's Torts

Poor Littlefoot. He'll forgive you, mayeb after some bribery...  I'm definitely impressed with your nails though. I've been a nailbiter since I was little. Now I'm not so horrible, but I bite my lip and the inside of my cheeks.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> I know. I was carrying him outside and the wind knocked the bucket right out of my hand and the lid wasn't on all the way and he fell out front first.


Poor little buddy 

My little buddy is now a gremlin in the no food or water state for his surgery which made me remember why his nickname is gremlin  The biggest fear for me is what to do with Cici tomorrow. She's going to be so angry about not getting food or I am going to have to figure out how to distract ozzie and feed her


----------



## Ashes

I. Updated the plastron thread. Guys, the indent is completely gone today. That worries me that he's too soft...


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> I. Updated the plastron thread. Guys, the indent is completely gone today. That worries me that he's too soft...


When do they harden up? 

I am all focused on two things tonight:
1. the attacks on Israel that are going on and showing my support.
2. It's almost shark week. This is an important week of the year.


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> When do they harden up?
> 
> I am all focused on two things tonight:
> 1. the attacks on Israel that are going on and showing my support.
> 2. It's almost shark week. This is an important week of the year.


I'm not too worried anymore.... I updated it again...... I will continue as planned. 

My fiancé is veeeeeeeeery into shark week. Lol.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello friends. Good day! ! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello Steven


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Poor Littlefoot. He'll forgive you, mayeb after some bribery...  I'm definitely impressed with your nails though. I've been a nailbiter since I was little. Now I'm not so horrible, but I bite my lip and the inside of my cheeks.


 
I gave him a strawberry last week, and 2 cactus pads this week. He still runs away from me. 

My nails are fake, lol. When I have natural nails I do keep them long, but I prefer the acrylics because they hold up so much better. They are super grown out in that picture, and right now, lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning Steven! Its like 10ish over there, right? Just guessing. 

Jessica, I tried the acrylics for a while, (refer to my hand pic many pages ago), but I think I use my hands too much. I felt like I couldn't use my hands without feeling like it was going to tear off. Plus I couldn't play any instrument whatsoever (guitar, piano, etc) Me wasn't real happy.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Poor Littlefoot. He'll forgive you, mayeb after some bribery...  I'm definitely impressed with your nails though. I've been a nailbiter since I was little. Now I'm not so horrible, but I bite my lip and the inside of my cheeks.



I'm a huge avid nail biter. Ive gotten to the point where I don't even realize I'm biting.. My fingers are scared from all the bites.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> 1. the attacks on Israel that are going on and showing my support.



Supporting Israel I'm hoping?


----------



## AZtortMom

I like having my nails done too, but my job just tore them up too much, so I just stopped wearing them *shrug*


----------



## StarSapphire22

These withstand almost anything. I've never had one come off, even when I was working at Petco, in and out of cages or doing freight, etc. Now I just type all day.

I think the pain today is making me delirious. I swore I saw a sully face in the pattern on my popcorn ceiling...but now I can't find it again.


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> These withstand almost anything. I've never had one come off, even when I was working at Petco, in and out of cages or doing freight, etc. Now I just type all day.
> 
> I think the pain today is making me delirious. I swore I saw a sully face in the pattern on my popcorn ceiling...but now I can't find it again.


Maybe time to get some rest, eh?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guess who got a new 25 lb bag of Mazuri!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Me. Thats who!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Woo hoo! New or old formula?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Oooh, so I get some fresh stuff when I order after payday? 



AZtortMom said:


> Maybe time to get some rest, eh?


 
Soon. I gotta help tatertot clean for a bit and shower. And by clean, I mean pick my crap up off the bathroom counter and put away tort supplies. XD


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> I'm not too worried anymore.... I updated it again...... I will continue as planned.
> 
> My fiancé is veeeeeeeeery into shark week. Lol.


Sharks terrify me but I'm addicted to shark week. I'm still watching the Galapagos show from nat geo.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. the attacks on Israel that are going on and showing my support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supporting Israel I'm hoping?
Click to expand...

Yes off course. The attacks are crazy. They are being launched from and into residential areas.


----------



## Kerryann

What is wrong with people if you saw pretty much all of an animal is gone why continue to eat it. 200k giant tortoises snatched from their homes and eaten.  the sperm whales were almost done in also.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kerryann said:


> What is wrong with people if you saw pretty much all of an animal is gone why continue to eat it. 200k giant tortoises snatched from their homes and eaten.  the sperm whales were almost done in also.


I don't get people either. It makes me very sad


----------



## Elohi

I got to hang out with these cavers as they explored the cave very near my house. It was SO COOL!!!








Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> I got to hang out with these cavers as they explored the cave very near my house. It was SO COOL!!!
> View attachment 86806
> 
> View attachment 86807
> 
> View attachment 86808
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


That is so cool!!


----------



## Yvonne G

tortoisetime565 said:


> Is there a Mod online?




It's 3 hours later, but I'm online now.


----------



## T33's Torts

Whatcha all doing tonight? I'm laying on the floor watching TV.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Whatcha all doing tonight? I'm laying on the floor watching TV.



I might shower.. Then sleep. I start a new job tomorrow.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> I got to hang out with these cavers as they explored the cave very near my house. It was SO COOL!!!
> View attachment 86806
> 
> View attachment 86807
> 
> View attachment 86808
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Did yourself go down in there?? Any inside pictures?? No monster???


----------



## Yvonne G

What did they ever do about covering the entrance?


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I might shower.. Then sleep. I start a new job tomorrow.


Yay! What is it you'll be doing?


----------



## AZtortMom

Good night everyone


----------



## T33's Torts

Good night Noel!


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Whatcha all doing tonight? I'm laying on the floor watching TV.


Having which Blondie's arm under your head?? 

Tell him to rotate.


----------



## bouaboua

Good night Noel




AZtortMom said:


> Good night everyone


----------



## Ashes

Nighty night.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Having which Blondie's arm under your head??
> 
> Tell him to rotate.


I'm sitting up by myself like a big girl today.  I had my head on his lap for a while, but staring at the ceiling is kind of boring.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> I'm sitting up by myself like a big girl today.  I had my head on his lap for a while, but staring at the ceiling is kind of boring.


Big Girl?? When you ever been a little girl? 

How is he doing? Treatment start tomorrow? Best wishes to him and you.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hmmm.... depends on how you define little.  
Me: How are you doing? 
Dyl: Very well. Can you please grab my teddy bear?


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Hmmm.... depends on how you define little.
> Me: How are you doing?
> Dyl: Very well. Can you please grab my teddy bear?


Me: Teddy bear makes me fell good too. 
Dyl: Thumb up.
Tiff: Two Thumb up.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Yay! What is it you'll be doing?



Working at Tuesday morning.


----------



## T33's Torts

Have fun!! 

Teddy bears are the best.  I'm sort of sad. Dylan just gave me his "crinkled paper of words." Its like a complicated bucket list. He says he wants to start it. *sighs* So early tomorrow we're going to go freeze our a**es off at the beach! Starting from the begining, these are things he wanted to do when he was 13.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Night guys.

Hugs to you Tiff. I'd say something meaningful, but my eyelids are just too heavy. So hugs.


----------



## bouaboua

To do the things he want to do is one thing but having a bucket list are different. 

Tell him you will do thing with him for sure but start writing his "Bucket list" at the age of 89......


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Night guys.
> 
> Hugs to you Tiff. I'd say something meaningful, but my eyelids are just too heavy. So hugs.


Good night Jessica. Sweet dream.


----------



## T33's Torts

A bucket list is pretty much things you want to do before you 'kick the bucket.'

Its just saddens (is that a word?) me that he's thinking about that sort of stuff, you know?


----------



## T33's Torts

I just cut my lip. Ooouuch.


----------



## bouaboua

I know what bucket list mean.....That is why I said he don't need to write that list at this time. Not till he is 89 years old.


----------



## bouaboua

Is he start Chemo tomorrow?? Is there a surgery scheduled?


----------



## T33's Torts

I didn't know its meaning until recently, after a google search.  I wanted to be sure I had the correct definition. 
I was thinking, swimming in ice cold water before sunrise doesn't seem like something it'd want to do. But thats just me.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yes and eventually, but no date is set.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> I didn't know its meaning until recently, after a google search.  I wanted to be sure I had the correct definition.
> I was thinking, swimming inice cold water before sunrise doesn't seem like something it'd want to do. But thats just me.


I'm with you on that one......I not a fan of polar bear at any location.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Yes and eventually, but no date is set.


First couple of Chemo are easy to handle. He will lost his appetite very soon. 

So encouraging Dly to eat will be very important. And to know what food he can accept also.

Tiff: did you remember we talk about cooking before? Looks like you need to cook now. There are lots recipes for Chemo patient. If you have time, you may want to Google it around.


----------



## T33's Torts

I know.  My mom had cancer for a while (she's better now) so my general knowledge is there. Thank you Steven, it really means a lot to me. I don't have a lot of people to talk to, and its so nice to be able to communicate, even if its through text.


----------



## T33's Torts

I was poking around some websites. Reading "5yr survival rate of 17%" allows for a very unreal feeling.  But, I mean, it could be worse I guess. That's my optimisticside showing.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> I was poking around some websites. Reading "5yr survival rate of 17%" allows for a very unreal feeling.  But, I mean, it could be worse I guess. That's my optimisticside showing.


Dylan is the one with Cancer?!

How did I miss this!! 
Tiff I'm.so sorry!! We are here for you! 

If you keep reading though your stress out.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning tort peeps Happy Thursday


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Too early.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Too early.


Are you going back to bed?? It is early......


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning tort peeps Happy Thursday


Morning! ! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Getting ready for work. Would very much enjoy going back to bed though. Steven, currently for side reading I'm reading a book by the author, “Lin Yutang". Are you familiar with his works?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. Entering my "acceleration of pace" period of the morning as I prep to head off to slay dragons. 
Tiffany, give Dylan my best, and tell him I expect “Having a cold beer with Cowboy Ken while sitting in the Oregon rain" to be on his “bucket list".


----------



## StarSapphire22

Morning!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Getting ready for work. Would very much enjoy going back to bed though. Steven, currently for side reading I'm reading a book by the author, “Lin Yutang". Are you familiar with his works?


No Sir. Where is he from?? And what are the subject of the book?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning all!! Garage sale day here..... Yay


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm pretty proud of my first post on the TFO Instagram account today. It's really stinkin cute. 

I try to post according to the time of day. This is a good "good morning" picture.


----------



## ShadowRancher

Well the torts got a watermelon rind this morning with breakfast so at least someone had a nice morning...


----------



## AZtortMom

ShadowRancher said:


> Well the torts got a watermelon rind this morning with breakfast so at least someone had a nice morning...


My torts will get some cactus with their grass as a breakfast snack before they head out for the day. Boy, they are so spoiled


----------



## StarSapphire22

Poor Littlefoot got the dregs of the spring mix carton because SOMEONE (ahem, TAYLOR!) forgot to run to the store yesterday for more.  So we'll pick up more tonight, and maybe a cucumber for snacks for mommy and an extra bribe for Littlefoot. He hates me enough right now, geez.


----------



## ShadowRancher

AZtortMom said:


> My torts will get some cactus with their grass as a breakfast snack before they head out for the day. Boy, they are so spoiled



Always! My guys love cubed watermelon rind but I eat so much in the summer that most goes in the compost, otherwise that's all they'd eat


----------



## sibi

Good morning crew! There's a bunch of new people on that I don't know. Hope to chat with a few of you. Tell me where you're from and what animal(s) you have. I've been here off and on for a while. Lately, I've been put on oxygen 24/7, ugh! It's so limiting especially if one can't stay put for a while. I've got a portable concentrator, but it only lasts for 2 hours or so. I would have to be plugged in somewhere in order to be able to be out for more than that. It's depressing . How's Jacqui and Cowboy? I know Cowboy went to work real early this morning, but I hope to hear from him later. Jacqui, if you're there I'd like to chat for a bit. And, Tiff, how are you? Who's Dylan, and what's up with this "cancer?" Is all good with you? Btw, Kim, how's the house coming alone?


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Sylvia - good to see you.


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Sylvia - good to see you.


 Hi Yvonne!!! Glad to hear from you


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Sibi! Dylan's my fiancé, and I'm not a thousand percent sure. My mind doesn't store pertantant info well. Otherwise, besides tired, I'm good.
How's you? Aside from the oxygen compressor. There's a booklet on those on the kitchen counter! Did they at least give you a turtle shaped one!?


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Hi Sibi! Dylan's my fiancé, and I'm not a thousand percent sure. My mind doesn't store pertantant info well. Otherwise, besides tired, I'm good.
> How's you? Aside from the oxygen compressor. There's a booklet on those on the kitchen counter! Did they at least give you a turtle shaped one!?



If they didn't, maybe you could use a turtle backpack!  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0037TIDY6/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## T33's Torts

*high fives Jessica* 

I had a surprisingly amazing time freezing my butt off this morning. It waa as kind of awesome.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Hi Sibi! Dylan's my fiancé, and I'm not a thousand percent sure. My mind doesn't store pertantant info well. Otherwise, besides tired, I'm good.
> How's you? Aside from the oxygen compressor. There's a booklet on those on the kitchen counter! Did they at least give you a turtle shaped one!?


 
Man, I missed that one. I should have demanded the turtle shapped one! I may have opted out, though, because if they come in the size of my 2 year old sullies, I couldn't lug that around. They weigh about this 0 pounds!!! Why do you think I need this oxygen? LOL


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> Man, I missed that one. I should have demanded the turtle shapped one! I may have opted out, though, because if they come in the size of my 2 year old sullies, I couldn't lug that around. They weigh about this 0 pounds!!! Why do you think I need this oxygen? LOL


I mean 40 pounds. A backpack?!?! Do you want me to be put in a back brace too


----------



## tortoisetime565

sibi said:


> Good morning crew! There's a bunch of new people on that I don't know. Hope to chat with a few of you. Tell me where you're from and what animal(s) you have. I've been here off and on for a while. Lately, I've been put on oxygen 24/7, ugh! It's so limiting especially if one can't stay put for a while. I've got a portable concentrator, but it only lasts for 2 hours or so. I would have to be plugged in somewhere in order to be able to be out for more than that. It's depressing . How's Jacqui and Cowboy? I know Cowboy went to work real early this morning, but I hope to hear from him later. Jacqui, if you're there I'd like to chat for a bit. And, Tiff, how are you? Who's Dylan, and what's up with this "cancer?" Is all good with you? Btw, Kim, how's the house coming alone?




Hi! I'm Isaiah! I have 9 torts 3 dogs 3 cats a pig and a duck!! ) good to meet you!


----------



## sibi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Hi! I'm Isaiah! I have 9 torts 3 dogs 3 cats a pig and a duck!! ) good to meet you!


 
WOW Isaiah! You've got a farm! Glad to meet you


----------



## T33's Torts

Isaiah's basicly living my dream, except he lives in OK.  He's pretty much my idol.


----------



## T33's Torts

Your two year olds weigh 40lbs?! My "puppy" weighs almost 65 now. I can't carry him long distances, so I drag him on a towel. My 11 month old sullies weigh 7 ounces. If they don't start growing I'm going to use magic to make them.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Sibi *waves* good to see ya back


----------



## sibi

As I'm posting, I look down, and this is what I see...


T33's Torts said:


> Your two year olds weigh 40lbs?! My "puppy" weighs almost 65 now. I can't carry him long distances, so I drag him on a towel. My 11 month old sullies weigh 7 ounces. If they don't start growing I'm going to use magic to make them.


 
I think that's an average weight for an eleven month old. I don't recall how much my two first sullies weight ay 11 months, but my rescue, Baby Runt was almost 5 pounds then. She's now about 20. Mind you, she weight 4 ounces when I got her 18 months ago! I've got to get updated pics of all of them.

Sorry, my previous post didn't quite do what I wanted. I have a pic I just took of my dog sleeping, and I couldn't get it to download so that I could post it here. I don't like windows phone for that reason. There must be a way to do it...I just don't know how.


----------



## sibi

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Sibi *waves* good to see ya back


 
Hey, hi (waves) to you too. Yeah, I'm glad to be back too. Missed so many of you.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I don't know if you remember me Sibi...but just in case, I'm Jessica and I am in Fargo ND...I have 3 kitties, a Hermanns, and I am getting 5 boxie hatchlings in August as a wedding present.


----------



## tortoisetime565

sibi said:


> WOW Isaiah! You've got a farm! Glad to meet you



We tend to Collect animals... Lol.


----------



## Ashes

Good to see ya again Sibi!


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> I don't know if you remember me Sibi...but just in case, I'm Jessica and I am in Fargo ND...I have 3 kitties, a Hermanns, and I am getting 5 boxie hatchlings in August as a wedding present.


 Yes Jessy, I remember you. I recall when you first joined chat. Glad to hear from you. 5 baby boxies! That's great!!! Where are you gonna put them all? I mean, how fast will they grow? Do you plan to move to a farm? You currently live in an apartment, right?


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> Yes Jessy, I remember you. I recall when you first joined chat. Glad to hear from you. 5 baby boxies! That's great!!! Where are you gonna put them all? I mean, how fast will they grow? Do you plan to move to a farm? You currently live in an apartment, right?



Right now, they'll be in a 55 gallon Rubbermaid...I'll find the pics I posted for you.  Still in an apartment, but we're planning to get a house next fall when we move for school.  They grow about as fast as Littlefoot, so I should have some time to upgrade enclosures and move outside.


----------



## StarSapphire22

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/pretend-chat-2-14.87425/page-773#post-891127

Here's a link to my enclosure post.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sibi! Cabinets are going well, and we're planning a movie theater room. 
We're letting finances recoup before starting any more large projects. 

I may be starting a new non retail job soon if all goes according to plan, which means doing something in my field and getting paid better. 

The oxygen tank sounds no fun but I'm sure it beats not being able to breathe.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Movies at Kims!!!!


----------



## sibi

I'll go for that! And, Kim is a great cook too. So, maybe some homemade pizza to go with the movie. I wish I had room for a movie theater room! I'm so jealous


----------



## StarSapphire22

I've been tempted to punch my monitor a couple times today. Some people are so DENSE. I really wish Microsoft hadn't named Office 365 "Office 365". People think it's Office and it's not and they don't understand even when I spell out the individual components of each suite like 5 times. ARGH.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm perfectly happy with my comfortable recliner and small flat screen TV, thank you very much!


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> I'm perfectly happy with my comfortable recliner and small flat screen TV, thank you very much!
> 
> Me too Yvonne. That's what I have too, and quite comfy; however, I do have guests from time to time, and I think it would be so neat to have. It's a luxury I can't afford, but I could dream, or go to Kim"s LOL
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUMw


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Well if you're ever in the area let me know! Hopefully the theater will be done in the next year or so. Planning on putting in a candy stand/popcorn maker too. Will keep you updated as we go. 

Needing to build a tortoise pen/garden too! 

Speaking of pizza I should make homemade calzones again!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, now you're just making me hungry.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I think I'm gonna go to the cafeteria and have sushi for lunch.


----------



## Jacqui

Sushi has always been yucky to me. Course may not have ever tried any that is good to start with. Lunch today (in just a few minutes) is me taking my oldest daughter out for Mexican.


----------



## Jacqui

") So happy to see Sibi was on!! I was wondering how she was doing.


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> I was poking around some websites. Reading "5yr survival rate of 17%" allows for a very unreal feeling.  But, I mean, it could be worse I guess. That's my optimisticside showing.



Not a wonderful way to live, but ya have to keep believing he will be one of the survivors. He has a much higher rate then Jeff does, of course it's worse because D is younger with so much more life to live. Just keep thinking positive thoughts. It's how I get by.


----------



## Jacqui

ShadowRancher said:


> Well the torts got a watermelon rind this morning with breakfast so at least someone had a nice morning...



My spoiled brats won't eat the rind usually, they want the good stuff.


----------



## ShadowRancher

Jacqui said:


> My spoiled brats won't eat the rind usually, they want the good stuff.


 
haha I leave a bit of sweet on but they usually devour the whole thing


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> Sushi has always been yucky to me. Course may not have ever tried any that is good to start with. Lunch today (in just a few minutes) is me taking my oldest daughter out for Mexican.



Me too, but I like California rolls. Those are rice, sesame seeds, and nori, rolled around cucumber, avocado, and imitation crab.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Why do people do chat support when they don't bother to read my responses....guys. I just don't get it. Is it a full moon or something today? My customers are all ridiculous today.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

That makes me not want to go and work the returns desk.. Haha

I never knew that torts would eat the watermelon rind. I guess I'll give some to Rosie and see if she eats it. Probably, since she eats just about anything.


----------



## Yvonne G

I have never tried sushi, however, I'm not about to ever try it either. Raw fish just doesn't appeal to me. Think of all the parasites you might be ingesting. No way! and No Thank You!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yvonne G said:


> I have never tried sushi, however, I'm not about to ever try it either. Raw fish just doesn't appeal to me. Think of all the parasites you might be ingesting. No way! and No Thank You!!



That's why I don't eat the raw fish ones. Just Cali rolls.


----------



## Ashes

I'm eating edemame. Mmmm.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I just had a guy come into my chat get mad because there are no free versions of my product. You don't walk into Target and say "I want this TV and I want it for free, now." Like, what the heck?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I think all fish for sushi in the US (other than NY, I think I read) has to be flash frozen to kill any parasites in it. I looove ones with eel. My favorite roll is from a local place here and it has eel, salmon, tuna, salmon roe, avocado, cream cheese, rice, nori, and then is tempura fried so the outside is crispy and they put a wasabi sauce over it. Everyone that's ever tried it says it's amazing (even if they didn't like sushi).. I say that's because the crispy fried layer makes everything taste better! Even sushi in the south is fried, haha! But I do like the raw kinds too, just not a huge fan of sashimi.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Um Jessica, people pretty much DO walk into Target and want everything for free. And I'm not talking a five-finger discount, they expect us to alter the prices and give coupons they saw but forgot to bring in, price-match to the wrong things for next to nothing prices, give them it for tax-free (can't, sorry, it's illegal) and get upset when they have to pay so much for it.

The best is when they want you to bend over backwards and then when you can't basically give it to them, they throw a huge tantrum and storm out without it and complain you wasted their time. Um, maybe you should check price matching policies and remember your coupons/discounts BEFORE you shop.


----------



## StarSapphire22

RosieRedfoot said:


> Um Jessica, people pretty much DO walk into Target and want everything for free. And I'm not talking a five-finger discount, they expect us to alter the prices and give coupons they saw but forgot to bring in, price-match to the wrong things for next to nothing prices, give them it for tax-free (can't, sorry, it's illegal) and get upset when they have to pay so much for it.
> 
> The best is when they want you to bend over backwards and then when you can't basically give it to them, they throw a huge tantrum and storm out without it and complain you wasted their time. Um, maybe you should check price matching policies and remember your coupons/discounts BEFORE you shop.



This guys just came into my chat though, and wanted a $500 program for literally free...not discounted or pricematched, he just wanted it. I told him unless he was a non-profit (with documentation to prove it), that wasn't possible. So he goes, okay, what about Office 2013. Nope. Office 2010? Nope. Well why do I have to pay for your products? They should be free.

Right.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

People want everything for nothing... I mean, we all want more pay, more tortoises, more etc.. and it's nice when it's free but free shouldn't be expected. Well, off to work I go. I hope your aforementioned guy doesn't live in my area and come shopping today!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Elohi

I'm having a crappy day. I'm think I'm going to go lie down while little bitty is. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've been packing a pinched nerve since the 4th in my lower right back. I've been grumpy and whiney and feel best for like an hour tops when I first wake up. 
Sibi, I've missed you.


----------



## T33's Torts

I have sooooo much to do today. I just want to be home. Plus a damp bathing suit under day clothes is super uncomfortable.


----------



## dmmj

Re: mojaave desert tortoise, biologists and such wanted to classify a sub species of desert tortoise as mojave, but as far as I know, it never went anywhere.


----------



## StarSapphire22

What is with these weird ads for geocaching on the site? Anyone else getting these? There's no visual, just this lady talking forever on how it's fun for the whole family.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> I know what bucket list mean.....That is why I said he don't need to write that list at this time. Not till he is 89 years old.


It's the list of things you want to do before you die.


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> I was poking around some websites. Reading "5yr survival rate of 17%" allows for a very unreal feeling.  But, I mean, it could be worse I guess. That's my optimisticside showing.


I am so sorry  I know how that feels seeing the odds but just remember no one had ever recovered from what I had without a heart transplant and look at me over here with my own heart and in the 99th percentile. I think it's all attitude. I wasn't giving up no matter what. Be his shoulder and his cheerleader because that's what I needed and why I think I went into a depression (in my own way- not in the normal way).


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Good morning crew! There's a bunch of new people on that I don't know. Hope to chat with a few of you. Tell me where you're from and what animal(s) you have. I've been here off and on for a while. Lately, I've been put on oxygen 24/7, ugh! It's so limiting especially if one can't stay put for a while. I've got a portable concentrator, but it only lasts for 2 hours or so. I would have to be plugged in somewhere in order to be able to be out for more than that. It's depressing . How's Jacqui and Cowboy? I know Cowboy went to work real early this morning, but I hope to hear from him later. Jacqui, if you're there I'd like to chat for a bit. And, Tiff, how are you? Who's Dylan, and what's up with this "cancer?" Is all good with you? Btw, Kim, how's the house coming alone?


I am so glad to hear from you. woo hoo


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've been packing a pinched nerve since the 4th in my lower right back. I've been grumpy and whiney and feel best for like an hour tops when I first wake up.
> Sibi, I've missed you.


 
Missed you too I hope I put a smile on your face today especially since you've had a crappy back pain.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann said:


> I am so glad to hear from you. woo hoo


 
Kerryann! Woohoo to uhoo 

Jacqui, if you're still on, I'm so glad to hear from you. Have so much going on. My babies are all growing so big. You should see Baby Runt. Her back is still jacked up, but she's rounding out fine. I believe she's over 20 lbs now. Two months ago or more, I took her to the vet's and she weighed in at over 17 pounds. She's so cute. Beasty boy is 40 lbs and he's not even three yet!


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Well if you're ever in the area let me know! Hopefully the theater will be done in the next year or so. Planning on putting in a candy stand/popcorn maker too. Will keep you updated as we go.
> 
> Needing to build a tortoise pen/garden too!
> 
> Speaking of pizza I should make homemade calzones again!


We were going to do that for our theater room until i learned how messy the popcorn makers are and difficult to clean. Look that up and determine if you want to do that much work before you just buy one. I couldn't do Candy though because I'd eat it all.  If you have a bid service like repocast you can get commercial candy dispensers cheap and then you'd at least need to find a quarter to get the goodies.


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> I'm eating edemame. Mmmm.


Now that i can get on board with. I have dinner with two of my homies tonight because my one friend finally landed her dream job and is moving to AZ. These ladies and I worked together at my last job which was 11 years ago and we still meet for dinner quarterly and catch up. I have known them for 14 years and the girl is who moving has been working towards this goal the whole time. I am so excited for her. Ya'll just reminded me I need to get her a card. I am gonna miss her bony butt.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Kerryann! Woohoo to uhoo


I was gonna ask you why you have been hiding from us but then I realized from time to time I go MIA when things get nutty.


----------



## T33's Torts

We got home and Dylan fell asleep. He woke up:
Me: How are you feeling? Do you want anything?
Dyl: *confused look, very serious tone* Where am I? What happened Tiff? 
Me: *very very concerned and panicy* 
Dyl: *confused look* *outburst of laughter*
 I swear if he wasn't in pain i would've hit him.


----------



## dmmj

Prob. should have hit him anyways, it is the only way he will learn


----------



## tortoisetime565

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 86899


Too cute!!


----------



## T33's Torts

"I feel like poop. Not the kind that gets made into manure and grows plants and feeds the hungry, poop that gets eaten by flies. Please toss my my teddy bear Tiff." 
Doc asked to keep her updated. Does "poopy" generally qualify as detailed and specific?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Hit by a truck is what my dad always described it as.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guys my Mazuri add is up and running on TFO!! Wooo


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Guys my Mazuri add is up and running on TFO!! Wooo


I'm going to need some at some point in the relative near future. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

squirtle said:


> *RE: Welcome to Tortoise Forum .org !*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I have a 4 yr. old Sulcata male, and a 15 yr. old California Desert Tortoise male. I live in Southern California. I hope this website catches on!!!



Just let me know!!


----------



## Ashes

Hey guys, guess what. I just found out, my back yard, has an apple AND a pear tree.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Ashes said:


> Hey guys, guess what. I just found out, my back yard, has an apple AND a pear tree.


We have a pear tree!


----------



## Ashes

I've never lived somewhere where there's fruit trees! I thought it was a myth!


----------



## T33's Torts

So I'm trying to make a non vegetarian dinner... and failing. I tried to cook ground cows, but the smell of cooking meat is kind of super nauseating.


----------



## T33's Torts

The infamous double post strikes again.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, I PM'D you.


----------



## Ashes

So why are u cooking meat, then?


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> We got home and Dylan fell asleep. He woke up:
> Me: How are you feeling? Do you want anything?
> Dyl: *confused look, very serious tone* Where am I? What happened Tiff?
> Me: *very very concerned and panicy*
> Dyl: *confused look* *outburst of laughter*
> I swear if he wasn't in pain i would've hit him.


 
What did you expect Tiff. He's a smarta** like you Haha


----------



## Ashes

So I fed little dude. And usually he walks away from what he doesn't want. So I fed him a little less today so he wouldn't leave so much.... He was scraping the rock for the little leaves that had gotten flattened and stuck... like he was still super hungry. It made me sad. So I fed him more. Lol.


----------



## Kerryann

Look at who's home and high as a kite. He had five teeth pulled!!!! This after eating the prescription dental food and having his own electric toothbrush.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> So I'm trying to make a non vegetarian dinner... and failing. I tried to cook ground cows, but the smell of cooking meat is kind of super nauseating.


 
Tiff, are you vegetarian? I didn't know that. My hubby is vegetarian foe years and years. I cook for him and have become very creative with tofu. I even make stuff shells with tofu and homemade sauce. Interested?


----------



## Kerryann

Saddle back tortoises are the giraffes of the tortoise works. I love this Galapagos show.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Tiff, are you vegetarian? I didn't know that. My hubby is vegetarian foe years and years. I cook for him and have become very creative with tofu. I even make stuff shells with tofu and homemade sauce. Interested?


I'm interested... Tofu shells.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ashes said:


> So I fed little dude. And usually he walks away from what he doesn't want. So I fed him a little less today so he wouldn't leave so much.... He was scraping the rock for the little leaves that had gotten flattened and stuck... like he was still super hungry. It made me sad. So I fed him more. Lol.


My Shellybean does the same thing. When I put more in her bowl, she sniffs it, takes a bite or two and walks away. *face palm*


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> So I fed little dude. And usually he walks away from what he doesn't want. So I fed him a little less today so he wouldn't leave so much.... He was scraping the rock for the little leaves that had gotten flattened and stuck... like he was still super hungry. It made me sad. So I fed him more. Lol.


Some days my babies eat a ton and other days they eat a lot less.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashes said:


> So why are u cooking meat, then?


Because there's a human in the house who enjoys to devour animals.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm odd and find the scent of meat soothing. As a child I helped butcher moose and caribou and deer and process the meat as a whole family so good quality meat brings back happy memories. Cheap meat smells off. Like the ground beef from target smells weird. But I understand meat isn't for everyone! 

My dad drank a lot of ensure during his chemo to keep weight and hydration up.


----------



## tortoisetime565

So guys I guess Tiffany doesn't want to be my friend anymore.


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Tiff, are you vegetarian? I didn't know that. My hubby is vegetarian foe years and years. I cook for him and have become very creative with tofu. I even make stuff shells with tofu and homemade sauce. Interested?


Selectively yes. I don't avoid meat 100%, but most of the time yes. I'm not a fan of tofu. *scrunches nose*


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> So guys I guess Tiffany doesn't want to be my friend anymore.


 Damn you non coffee peeps.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann said:


> I'm interested... Tofu shells.


 
Yeap. Do you know how to make sauce from scratch? I mean, almost all from scratch. I use 2-3 15 ounce cans of tomato puree, but the rest is from scratch. If yes, then let's just get to the tofu mixture. Get extra firm tofu and mash it into a bowl. Add bread crumbs, parsley leaves (dry or fresh), and Lawrey's garlic salt. I didn't give you amounts because you can try adding as much or ad little as you want (personal preferences). Lastly, add fresh parmesan to the mix. Slowly add the bread crumbs until you get the consistency desired or until you can work it into the half cooked shells or manicotti. Carefully place the shells on a backing pan or bowl that has some sauce spread over the bottom. Always finish with a layer of sauce sprinkled with whatever cheese you like. We like mozzarella and parmesan. Bake at 350 degrees for 40 minutes. Enjoy! If you want my sauce recipe, just let me know.

And Tiff, this doesn't taste at all like tofu! Try it and tell me if it doesn't taste like the real stuff.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Yeap. Do you know how to make sauce from scratch? I mean, almost all from scratch. I use 2-3 15 ounce cans of tomato puree, but the rest is from scratch. If yes, then let's just get to the tofu mixture. Get extra firm tofu and mash it into a bowl. Add bread crumbs, parsley leaves (dry or fresh), and Lawrey's garlic salt. I didn't give you amounts because you can try adding as much or ad little as you want (personal preferences). Lastly, add fresh parmesan to the mix. Slowly add the bread crumbs until you get the consistency desired or until you can work it into the half cooked shells or manicotti. Carefully place the shells on a backing pan or bowl that has some sauce spread over the bottom. Always finish with a layer of sauce sprinkled with whatever cheese you like. We like mozzarella and parmesan. Bake at 350 degrees for 40 minutes. Enjoy! If you want my sauce recipe, just let me know.


That sounds yummy


----------



## Ashes

Bedtime for me. Night everybody.


----------



## sibi

Ashes said:


> Bedtime for me. Night everybody.


 
Good night. It was nice speaking with you today.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Damn you non coffee peeps.


Coffee stains your soul!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'll try it Sylvia.  Sounds good to me! I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## T33's Torts

Coffee stains souls? My soul could use some color anyway.  The caffeine is my frienemy though. Have I mentioned I'm 5'1"?


----------



## StarSapphire22

I had a craptastic day at work then came home and spent the whole night cleaning for our dinner party with our married friends. Our apartment was a disaster. Now its just kindof one. But I think we can make it presentable before 6:30 tomorrow, so bed time now. 

Dinner tomorrow is Chicken Farfalle with a white cheese spinach sauce, garlic toast, and strawberry cheesecake for desert. We even got sparkling grape juice (she's prego, so no real stuff).


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Coffee stains souls? My soul could use some color anyway.  The caffeine is my frienemy though. Have I mentioned I'm 5'1"?


I would tower over you! I'm 6'2


----------



## T33's Torts

The unfair part is that my mom and dad are both tall. I don't mind, its just frustrating that even petite stuff doesn't fit right.


----------



## T33's Torts

Dyl's like 6'. I can still rest my head on his shoulder, so I'm good.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all TGIF


----------



## LoutheRussian

What am I still awake for? I want to sleep but can't. Too much racing through my mind 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> Coffee stains souls? My soul could use some color anyway.  The caffeine is my frienemy though. Have I mentioned I'm 5'1"?


I have up diet soda which was my last vice and cutting caffeine has been great for sleep


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> What am I still awake for? I want to sleep but can't. Too much racing through my mind
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Here's your recipe for sleep because it sounds like you are a lot like me. You will need a sleep time pattern like 1 hr before you go to bed you do relaxing thing. I read tfo and fb. Take some melatonin and drink a cup or two of Camomile or night night tea with honey. I'm a massive insomniac, stress related, and I don't take ambein anymore now that I have my pattern.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Kerryann said:


> Here's your recipe for sleep because it sounds like you are a lot like me. You will need a sleep time pattern like 1 hr before you go to bed you do relaxing thing. I read tfo and fb. Take some melatonin and drink a cup or two of Camomile or night night tea with honey. I'm a massive insomniac, stress related, and I don't take ambein anymore now that I have my pattern.


I think I will have to try something like this. Might as well give it a whirl. I don't like ambein because I used to abuse it when I was younger. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## StarSapphire22

So, since I have started managing the TFO instagram on Monday, we have gained 100 followers! We're gaining a pretty steady 20-25 each day. And, we've gotten at least one new member thanks to IG! Yay! 

I'm really happy it's going well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I average 6 hours sleep a night. I sleep easy. Give me the opportunity, and I'll fall asleep.


----------



## LoutheRussian

StarSapphire22 said:


> So, since I have started managing the TFO instagram on Monday, we have gained 100 followers! We're gaining a pretty steady 20-25 each day. And, we've gotten at least one new member thanks to IG! Yay!
> 
> I'm really happy it's going well.


If I had Instagram I would add TFO 


Luke&Lou


----------



## StarSapphire22

LoutheRussian said:


> If I had Instagram I would add TFO
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


 
So get Instagram.


----------



## LoutheRussian

StarSapphire22 said:


> So get Instagram.


I don't really know what it is. I know you take pictures of stuff but that's it


Luke&Lou


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Dyl's like 6'. I can still rest my head on his shoulder, so I'm good.


Blondie seems perfect for you.


----------



## StarSapphire22

LoutheRussian said:


> I don't really know what it is. I know you take pictures of stuff but that's it
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



It's photo and video sharing. You can take a cute picture of Lou, apply a filter if you want, and share it with others. Likewise, you follow people like friends and family or accounts like TFO that are about something that interests you.

On my personal account I follow a few friends and family, but mostly people like HermanniChris and some box turtle keepers who take great photos and videos (box turtle swimming videos are the best!) and it's a great way to get my daily dose of cute.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Essentially, it's kinda like facebook but without the annoying and/or whiny parts.


----------



## ShadowRancher

RosieRedfoot said:


> Um Jessica, people pretty much DO walk into Target and want everything for free. And I'm not talking a five-finger discount, they expect us to alter the prices and give coupons they saw but forgot to bring in, price-match to the wrong things for next to nothing prices, give them it for tax-free (can't, sorry, it's illegal) and get upset when they have to pay so much for it.
> 
> The best is when they want you to bend over backwards and then when you can't basically give it to them, they throw a huge tantrum and storm out without it and complain you wasted their time. Um, maybe you should check price matching policies and remember your coupons/discounts BEFORE you shop.



That's nuts...Targets policies are already super accommodating. I've literally never had a problem returning or price matching.


----------



## ShadowRancher

RosieRedfoot said:


> I'm odd and find the scent of meat soothing. As a child I helped butcher moose and caribou and deer and process the meat as a whole family so good quality meat brings back happy memories. Cheap meat smells off. Like the ground beef from target smells weird. But I understand meat isn't for everyone!
> 
> My dad drank a lot of ensure during his chemo to keep weight and hydration up.



Ditto on the meat, growing up my uncle raised beef for auction but he would let us butcher our own every once in awhile and my dad always butchered his own game because he didn't trust the processing companies to properly remove all the tallow. It was always fun to help out and the difference in the meat is night and day. When I moved to college I was sick for the first couple of months trying to transition over to cafeteria food (one way to avoid the freshmen 15 I suppose).


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning all.. Another early morning working the garage sale... Yay.


----------



## T33's Torts

I need at least 6 hours of sleep, or I do things like spell my name wrong.

Good morning everyone! If all goes as planned and he's still up for it, Blondie and I will be at the aquarium today. Fishies!!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Aquarium!!!!  I like those.


----------



## Ashes

I just got to work. Yay me. lol. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Slow day at work so far today. I like it. 

TGIF guys!!! I am so ready. And excited for our friends to come over for dinner tonight! I love these guys and they haven't been over in aaaaaaagessssss.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Baby turtles are not interested in their everyday grasses. 

But that's none of my business.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortoisetime565 said:


> We have a pear tree!



Does it have a partridge in it?


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi, Miz Jacqui! Got lots of outdoor plans for today?


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> I've never lived somewhere where there's fruit trees! I thought it was a myth!



Thanks for the chuckle!

I have pears, peaches, plums, apples, nectarines, and a couple of others here in Nebraska. I use to have cherry trees, but got rid of them.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, Miz Jacqui! Got lots of outdoor plans for today?



Hi! *waves*  As usual my list is two miles long. It looks like we might get a rain come in plus it's going to be hot, sooooo what I really want to do is to go to the big town and shop. I'd like to see if the good plant nursery there has placed their roses out on the driveway sales yet.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, how did the yard inspection go?


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> Coffee stains your soul!



lol! Love it!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, how did the yard inspection go?



They had a real nice yard and followed me home to get their tortoise. They were an older couple whose kids were all gone and were more than happy to give all their attention to making a good home for a tortoise.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yvonne G said:


> They had a real nice yard and followed me home to get their tortoise. They were an older couple whose kids were all gone and were more than happy to give all their attention to making a good home for a tortoise.



Yay! I like those stories.


----------



## sibi

Good morning everyone! Gonna have a great day. I'm having lunch with a friend today. This will be the first time I'll be out with the oxygen concentrator. I wonder if the waitress will look at me differently. I hate it when people look at me as though I were an invalid.


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> Good morning everyone! Gonna have a great day. I'm having lunch with a friend today. This will be the first time I'll be out with the oxygen concentrator. I wonder if the waitress will look at me differently. I hate it when people look at me as though I were an invalid.


I always say screw them if they have a problem with me  I've never been normal so I stop trying to fit in. You are a beautiful person so it's their loss


----------



## StarSapphire22

AZtortMom said:


> I always say screw them if they have a problem with me  I've never been normal so I stop trying to fit in. You are a beautiful person so it's their loss


 
True dat.


----------



## Elohi

LoutheRussian said:


> I think I will have to try something like this. Might as well give it a whirl. I don't like ambein because I used to abuse it when I was younger.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


OMG I have heard some outright horror stories about ambien. If they for recall and remove it from the market, there may be big problems ahead. Obviously it CAN be useful but it's dangerous stuff for A LOT of people, and not because they are being irresponsible either. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> They had a real nice yard and followed me home to get their tortoise. They were an older couple whose kids were all gone and were more than happy to give all their attention to making a good home for a tortoise.



Sounds like a great placement!


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Good morning everyone! Gonna have a great day. I'm having lunch with a friend today. This will be the first time I'll be out with the oxygen concentrator. I wonder if the waitress will look at me differently. I hate it when people look at me as though I were an invalid.



Even if they do, atleast you can get out! Now enjoy your time with your friend and forget about those strangers who don't mean anything.


----------



## Jacqui

I saw the cutest thing this morning... on the side of the road was a quail and as I looked closer at her, scampering all around her were her brood of tiny tiny baby quail chicks.


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> Baby turtles are not interested in their everyday grasses.
> 
> But that's none of my business.


Lmao!!! What?!


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Thanks for the chuckle!
> 
> I have pears, peaches, plums, apples, nectarines, and a couple of others here in Nebraska. I use to have cherry trees, but got rid of them.


Lol you're welcome!!


----------



## Elohi

Children are a fast pass to insanity.    
LOL, yup, losing it hahahaha. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Lmao, my 11 yr old just killed a fly on "the wall carpet". I was like "please don't smear fly everywhere" because it sounded like she was trying to kill something much larger than a fly...then I realized what she said and I was like what? The wall carpet? Lol. She busted up laughing and said oh whoops I meant this wood stuff where the wall and carpet meet. 
Oh you mean the baseboards?
Hahaha
She's trying to drive me insane but then she does/says crazy things to make me laugh. Makes me feel extra nutty. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

Kids are great for all sorts of things... laughter, love, feeling younger, reminding us to take delight in the littlest of things. 

*sigh* I miss my kids. They grew up while I was busy keeping a roof over our heads and now I have time for them, they have busy lives of their own.  Yes, Yvonne I know I need to suck it up and that I am lucky I have what I have with my kids.


----------



## T33's Torts

Sitting in the ER.  Tick Tock Tick Tock..


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yvonne G said:


> Does it have a partridge in it?


Only on December 1st.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Sitting in the ER.  Tick Tock Tick Tock..


----------



## sibi

AZtortMom said:


> I always say screw them if they have a problem with me  I've never been normal so I stop trying to fit in. You are a beautiful person so it's their loss


 
Well, I think you're a great person too. In fact, this while crew is pretty neat.
I just got back from lunch, and I had a salmon Cesar's salad. I never had that, and it was delic! No one looked at me funny, but there were some who were very kind. I even got the manager to come over and ask how things were and if I needed something. I think I'm gonna like this


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Sitting in the ER.  Tick Tock Tick Tock..


With the Dyl-head?


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> With the Dyl-head?


 
Yeah, Tiff, with your significant other?


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> Sitting in the ER.  Tick Tock Tick Tock..


Why?


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> I think I'm gonna like this



Make the most of it, you deserve it.


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> OMG I have heard some outright horror stories about ambien. If they for recall and remove it from the market, there may be big problems ahead. Obviously it CAN be useful but it's dangerous stuff for A LOT of people, and not because they are being irresponsible either.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
Here's another horror story. A few years ago, I was put on ambien. It worked well until strange things were happening during the night. I started blaming my husband of making a mess in my kitchen. I would find the milk out, crumbs all over the counter and floor. My husband would swear he didn't do it. Then, one night, there were crumbs in my bed. My night table had a butter knife with smear of butter on it, and my kitchen was a mess again. I had to accept that it was me eating matza crackers with butter, and that I was sleep walking/eating during the night. I thought I had eaten a stick of butter since I couldn't find it in the frig. That night, my husband goes to bed and calls out to me. When I got in our bedroom, he said,"I think I found your stick of butter." It was tucked deep inside the bed sheets! He felt something funny with his feet, and there it was all smeared and melted in bed.

If that weren't bad enough, I was traveling with my husband and mil. While we were sleeping in the hotel room, I apparently took my mil keys to her car, found a stash of candy bars and other goodies, ate it all and returned to the room, left the door unlocked, and left chocolate smears all over my pillow. Although I don't recall any of it, I couldn't deny it was me. I stopped the ambien and never did that again.


----------



## Jacqui

Wow that is kinda scary Sibs


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Wow that is kinda scary Sibs


 
You're not kidding. I could have taken her car out for a midnight stroll...that stuff can kill you.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> With the Dyl-head?


Haha, yeah. He said that he hurt significantly more than 10 minutes prior "A fire spitting dragon, maybe?", then couldn't breathe right. So now I'm waiting. Not so patiently.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> You're not kidding. I could have taken her car out for a midnight stroll...that stuff can kill you.



How long did it take for you to stop doing that?


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> Haha, yeah. He said that he hurt significantly more than 10 minutes prior "A fire spitting dragon, maybe?", then couldn't breathe right. So now I'm waiting. Not so patiently.



Not so good.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah. I don't think they can do more than give him pain meds here. Basically, they're going to say that 'its getting worse.'


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> How long did it take for you to stop doing that?


 
As soon as I found out I was doing this, I stopped taking it and found out that this sleeping pill did that to many people. It all stopped about two weeks after stopping them.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Wow that is kinda scary Sibs


Very scary, and super common. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Yeah. I don't think they can do more than give him pain meds here. Basically, they're going to say that 'its getting worse.'


I'm sorry tiff! I'm here for you!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bummer! ER visits are never cheap, quick or easy.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm off work!! Yay!!  I got this cool turtle pot! Lookie!


----------



## Yvonne G

Sylvia: My grand daughter was taking Ambien for a short while and she made frequent sleep-walking/eating trips during the night too. They had to hide her car keys because she wanted to go to taco bell while she was asleep.


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> Yeah. I don't think they can do more than give him pain meds here. Basically, they're going to say that 'its getting worse.'



When does he see his Oncologist next?


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Yeah. I don't think they can do more than give him pain meds here. Basically, they're going to say that 'its getting worse.'


 
Tiff, I'm praying for you both. Sorry to hear that they can't do anything but prescribe pain meds. What stage of cancer does he have? Can't they hook him up to a self medication thingy where he can at least be comfortable? I guess surgery is not an option, right?


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Sylvia: My grand daughter was taking Ambien for a short while and she made frequent sleep-walking/eating trips during the night too. They had to hide her car keys because she wanted to go to taco bell while she was asleep.


 
Yeap. Hiding someone's keys is a good thing. I could see someone sleepdriving with Ambien. Very scary pill. They should remove it from the market.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Elohi said:


> OMG I have heard some outright horror stories about ambien. If they for recall and remove it from the market, there may be big problems ahead. Obviously it CAN be useful but it's dangerous stuff for A LOT of people, and not because they are being irresponsible either.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I was irresponsible with it. I took several and then didn't go to sleep. I can tell you it made for a crazy night


Luke&Lou


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I got the job!!! I go in next week to figure out paperwork and all that. Putting in my notice tomorrow on hr's first day back will make them so happy I bet.


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui, Thursday, but probably sometime sooner if this continues. They wanted to, Sibi, but he said he was okay, so they put it off. Stage 3, I believe. Surgery was definitely recommend, but they wanted to see how the Chemo went.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yay Kim!!


----------



## Elohi

RosieRedfoot said:


> I got the job!!! I go in next week to figure out paperwork and all that. Putting in my notice tomorrow on hr's first day back will make them so happy I bet.


Congratulations!!!!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Tort-Rex

sibi said:


> Good morning crew! There's a bunch of new people on that I don't know. Hope to chat with a few of you. Tell me where you're from and what animal(s) you have. I've been here off and on for a while. Lately, I've been put on oxygen 24/7, ugh! It's so limiting especially if one can't stay put for a while. I've got a portable concentrator, but it only lasts for 2 hours or so. I would have to be plugged in somewhere in order to be able to be out for more than that. It's depressing . How's Jacqui and Cowboy? I know Cowboy went to work real early this morning, but I hope to hear from him later. Jacqui, if you're there I'd like to chat for a bit. And, Tiff, how are you? Who's Dylan, and what's up with this "cancer?" Is all good with you? Btw, Kim, how's the house coming alone?


Sibi, I'm from NJ and I have one Russian tortoise, four African sideneck turtles, and two dogs


----------



## AZtortMom

Tort-Rex said:


> Sibi, I'm from NJ and I have one Russian tortoise, four African sideneck turtles, and two dogs


What part of NJ? I'm originally from there and my mom and sister still live there


----------



## bouaboua

T.G.I.F for you and happy weekend for me already.

Hello Torts people. How are you all doing? Hope everyone had a productive week and all deserve a good rest in the coming weekend.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Steven! How is business going? Have you had time to relax? I was supposed to be up near San Jose tonight, but that's not going to happen. I've been reading and thereby feeding my inner bookworm.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Tiff... Business are always tough. nothing are easy nowadays. But I can only thanks and Praise God that I still have a job. 

Weekend is here already. I will drive about 100 miles to visit my sister in-law today and take her kids back to my city for couple days, They are in the summer vacation already. I will let them go to couple theme-park here.......Let the kids have some fun.


----------



## bouaboua

And this time next week I'll be work my way home.......................WOOHOO! ! ! ! !


----------



## T33's Torts

Are you going to the theme park too? I love going to the littler one we have here. Disneyland and Knotts are too crowded. Yay!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Bappity boopy bibbity Bobbity boopy


----------



## Tort-Rex

AZtortMom said:


> What part of NJ? I'm originally from there and my mom and sister still live there


I'm from Bordentown, it's right near Trenton.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tort-Rex said:


> I'm from Bordentown, it's right near Trenton.


Cool! My family lives near Toms River, south of you


----------



## Tort-Rex

AZtortMom said:


> Cool! My family lives near Toms River, south of you


Oh, that's cool, whenever we get a new turtle or tortoise, we have to go to PA, though. It gets frustrating....


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Bappity boopy bibbity Bobbity boopy


Can you please bibbity bobbity boop me a wish or two?


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi TortRex. Welcome to the Pretend Chat!  I'm tiff. Is there a name you'd like us to address you of (by)? If you'd prefer not, Tort Rex works for me!


----------



## Tort-Rex

T33's Torts said:


> Hi TortRex. Welcome to the Pretend Chat!  I'm tiff. Is there a name you'd like us to address you of (by)? If you'd prefer not, Tort Rex works for me!


Hi, tiff, and thank you for the welcome  you guys can call me Colleen (or Tort Rex, I don't really care, whatever you guys prefer), sorry I didn't mention it before.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm contemplating taking a guitar with me when/if I decide to fly north. I called, and they said that in a heavy duty case, it'll be pretty good. Me's not convinced. Anyone have experience sending such things as a luggage case?


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> I got the job!!! I go in next week to figure out paperwork and all that. Putting in my notice tomorrow on hr's first day back will make them so happy I bet.



Congrats on the job!!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> And this time next week I'll be work my way home.......................WOOHOO! ! ! ! !



I hope the week passes as if only a night long.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Can you please bibbity bobbity boop me a wish or two?



I'm all out or I would help! I'm sorry Tiff!


----------



## AZtortMom

T33's Torts said:


> I'm contemplating taking a guitar with me when/if I decide to fly north. I called, and they said that in a heavy duty case, it'll be pretty good. Me's not convinced. Anyone have experience sending such things as a luggage case?


If you are checking it, get a hard case that holds the guitar VERY secure. If you are bringing it as a carry on double check the size of the air craft you are flying on, they MAY be able to a accommodate the guitar in the cabin. When I was an FA we would put guitars with our crew luggage. But it really depends on the crew


----------



## johnsonnboswell

If you absolutely must check it, make sure they hand carry it. 

The best is for you to carry it on the plane yourself. Early boarding helps get it a place. If it doesn't fit in the overhead, the closet works instead. 

Insure it well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> T.G.I.F for you and happy weekend for me already.
> 
> Hello Torts people. How are you all doing? Hope everyone had a productive week and all deserve a good rest in the coming weekend.


Steven, word on the the street says I've had a productive week. I can see the margins increase for the folks I work for from my position. Lucky for them I have this attitude. Though not part of my “official" duties at this location, it's part of my expertise to see areas where money is wasted, and to see small changes that make for better returns. In my mind, this has to do with my honor and duty for those who employee me. A good example is the, “BenchMade Knife Company" using metrics to track productivity, they found saving 1 second per knife assembly equals, on average, an annual cost saving of close to $500,000. Not everything turns out that nice, but every penny helps, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Yeah, Tiff, with your significant other?


Sibi, you've know idea what a good soul this youngman is. Heck fire, he's a kid and I've given him my respect based on one nights conversation with him. This is where Tiffany turns to the Dyl-head and says, “Ready for a good laugh? Read what Cowboy Ken just posted!!"


----------



## T33's Torts

If Isaiah's right, Dylan's soul is as coffee splattered as mine. 

The funny thing is, the first thing he ever said to me was, "I hate you." It was only because I was (and stil am... ) more intelligent than he. 6th graders can be so mean, huh?


----------



## T33's Torts

Back when I wanted to stab him with a pencil, we called him "Dyl - pickle."


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We had a wonderful German Shepard when the girls were growing up named Dylan. He was a huge handsome dog. He just loved having his snout smacked and we would warmly call him Dyl-Head while we smacked him around. 
Yup, I just equated Dylan to a protective, loyal, trustworthy dog. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

We had a a fish named Dilly. He started as Willy, but he was kind of a- yeah you get the idea.


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> I'm contemplating taking a guitar with me when/if I decide to fly north. I called, and they said that in a heavy duty case, it'll be pretty good. Me's not convinced. Anyone have experience sending such things as a luggage case?


Don't trust airlines with luggage.


----------



## T33's Torts

Speaking of dogs, my mop killed a pillow while we were gone today. Must've looked at him funny..


----------



## tortoisetime565

So since I'm working two jobs I don't have a day of no work for the next 16 days at least... Money moneyyy money money mooooonnnneeeeyyyyy!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guys is it bad that I got a second job so that all the money from one could go into my Aldabra fund?


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> Guys is it bad that I got a second job so that all the money from one could go into my Aldabra fund?


Nope. That's kick ***.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> You're not kidding. I could have taken her car out for a midnight stroll...that stuff can kill you.


Wow that's scary. It just made me sleep but I didn't use it nightly. I only used it after I had tried a few nights in a row to sleep and couldnt so by time I used it I think my body was wore down. I can go easy 48 hours working straight but when I start pushing past that I start having issues so I'd try to force myself the next night and when that didn't work it was the ambien. I dunno what's been up with me lately but I sleep like a baby even though I can't sleep on my face.  I prefer to sleep in my spider defense position.


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> I was irresponsible with it. I took several and then didn't go to sleep. I can tell you it made for a crazy night
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I had taken some one night after a long work bender and then I got a call from one of my favorite clients saying his site wasn't working right and had to push through the night to fix the issue. I was a disaster for days. I looked like a crazy cat lady who escaped my hoarder house that day at work too.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven, word on the the street says I've had a productive week. I can see the margins increase for the folks I work for from my position. Lucky for them I have this attitude. Though not part of my “official" duties at this location, it's part of my expertise to see areas where money is wasted, and to see small changes that make for better returns. In my mind, this has to do with my honor and duty for those who employee me. A good example is the, “BenchMade Knife Company" using metrics to track productivity, they found saving 1 second per knife assembly equals, on average, an annual cost saving of close to $500,000. Not everything turns out that nice, but every penny helps, right?


First of all, I hope your employer pay you at least $250,000 a year. because he still gain $250,000 a year without employing you. That is what I will do or pay someone with your credential. So what ever you can save them, you should share 50%.

You are 100% correct. It is every penny count in the business world today. It is so hard to make an buck right now, and no resources shall be wasted. May be I need to come to you to learn a things or two from you.


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> Guys is it bad that I got a second job so that all the money from one could go into my Aldabra fund?



Nopers. That sounds like your a smart, responsible, and clear thinking person.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Up early on a Saturday.. .whyyyyyyy....


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I prefer to sleep in my spider defense position.



"Spider defense position"? Perhaps thinking you need to defend from spiders is why you have trouble sleeping.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I hope the week passes as if only a night long.


Time do fly. A week do go by fast when you busy. 

Thank you for the kind words and good wishes.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Up early on a Saturday.. .whyyyyyyy....



So you can enjoy as much of the day as possible?


----------



## Jacqui

*The best of good mornings to all TFOers!*


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> So you can enjoy as much of the day as possible?


 
Cause my body is stupid and the cats saw I was awake and demanded food and attention.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning you all! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Cause my body is stupid and the cats saw I was awake and demanded food and attention.



Oh yeah, the animal alarm went off!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning you all! ! !



Morning Steven! How are you this fine day?


----------



## Jacqui

It is such a beautiful morning here today. Temps are a nice cool. There is just the tiniest hint of dew on the grass, but not enough my feet are dripping wet from having to be walking through it and the jungles. It's a day closer to Jeff coming home. The birds are singing. Just a great day to be here and be me.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Morning Steven! How are you this fine day?


Very well my Lady! ! ! Almost time for me to go to bed though.................


----------



## tortoisetime565

I am so sleepy!!!! I can barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Very well my Lady! ! ! Almost time for me to go to bed though.................



I know. Sucks when your on the opposite time of me, I miss you. Here's to you getting a good and restful sleep in.


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> I am so sleepy!!!! I can barely keep my eyes open.



Sounds like perhaps you should have gone to bed earlier last night? How long til you work today?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Hi Noel! *waves* Good morning! Big plans for your day?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like perhaps you should have gone to bed earlier last night? How long til you work today?


I worked a 13 hours day yesterday in a supplier's facility. No web access and no A/C. I was sweat like a dog. So I did not check-in yesterday. 

Thank you for asking. Thank you.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi Noel! *waves* Good morning! Big plans for your day?




Moe checking out his kingdom before making the rounds

Hi Jacqui *waves back* 
We are going to a movie once Randy gets off work this morning. A date you could say.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like perhaps you should have gone to bed earlier last night? How long til you work today?


I went to bed at midnight.  and I woke up at 7 because I like to get stuff done while its cool and before I have to work. But I work at 10-3 its an easy shift and an easy job.. But I would also enjoy sleeping. Lol. I don't like sleeping in because I feel like I miss much. Plus I have to run the baby sulcatas out in the am because their enclosure gets full sun from 7:30am-noon. So I want them getting forced us light. Lol. I'll wake up eventually..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Throwing all caution to the wind, I stayed up a good 2hours later last night than I normally do. Figured it was Friday, and I could sleep in a little today. Got up a little better than 2 hours later than usual, so I guess the concept of sleeping in didn't catch on with my body...


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, I'm up, which is flat out weird.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Hey, I'm up, which is flat out weird.


You're flat out weird...jinks…hahahaha, now you can't talk until someone says your name!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow Tiffany, I didn't realize that work so easily.


----------



## T33's Torts

Aren't guys supposed to be good with direction? I'd rather be the passenger... AND I can read a map.  Hmmmm... city? "I think south, no, north of..ummm.. let me seeeee... what freeway is that? Okay, either Pismo or Escondido." 
So basicly we're either by the beach or in the desert. Try again Blondie.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I worked a 13 hours day yesterday in a supplier's facility. No web access and no A/C. I was sweat like a dog. So I did not check-in yesterday.
> 
> Thank you for asking. Thank you.



Sounds like a very uncomfortable day.


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> Aren't guys supposed to be good with direction? I'd rather be the passenger... AND I can read a map.  Hmmmm... city? "I think south, no, north of..ummm.. let me seeeee... what freeway is that? Okay, either Pismo or Escondido."
> So basicly we're either by the beach or in the desert. Try again Blondie.



It's more that women will ask for help or check out a map, if they get lost. Men tend to just keep driving... and driving... and driving...


----------



## taza

Good morning all! Well the City of Guelph has decided it was a good idea to LOCK us out of transit as of midnight Sunday. Why because she wants to take away health benefits and stat holidays, the list goes on. Its *not* about wages, just thought i'd get that out there.
Well I am worried because I have to drive tonight till 1 am and there is a lot of angry angry people out there. and of course not knowing the facts they are blaming the bus driver. 
Thanks for listening.
Sandy


----------



## StarSapphire22

There's a photo on our instagram that is two likes away from beating our current "most liked" record holder. Ungghhhh the anticipation!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Misdirected anger is an American tradition. Right up there with arguing “facts" one is ignorant of…


----------



## StarSapphire22

This is Lola. She's in a bucket. As you can see by her eyes, that's a very exciting thing.


----------



## StarSapphire22

And here's Hippo, who likes to sit on bellies and has an uncanny ability to find your bladder.
Sent from my RM-927_nam_vzw_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany,
This is for you and the Dyl-Head. I hope it reads easily…


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> "Spider defense position"? Perhaps thinking you need to defend from spiders is why you have trouble sleeping.


The whole idea of them dancing on my face while I sleep is creepy for sure. My mom woke up with one in her ear about ten years ago. I have assumed the position since then.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany,
> This is for you and the Dyl-Head. I hope it reads easily…
> View attachment 87061


Forgot to do the @Tiffany thing or whatever it is…


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, Tortoise freaks! Me and the wife are on a road trip to Abilene, Tx. Roller derby match tonight! Some beer drinking women smashing into each other fun, fun, fun! Hey, Tiff hows Blondie doing? Hopefully well . Ken that story was deep . Your so philosophical.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Howdy Mike. Have fun tonight. While in high school, my guidance counselor was a retired LA T-Bird. She was a hoot. She broke a students finger once when, while turning to walk away, he flipped her off over his shoulder. She simply reached up, hooked his finger and twisted. Snap! Those were kinder, simpler days…


----------



## mike taylor

I think you hit send to fast ken . Ha ha


----------



## Elohi

Today a new kindle fire is being delivered for my little bitty and I guess I get the kindle she currently uses. Yes, sometimes technology hand me downs go in reverse in our house. We are a techy family so everyone is connected but I'm looking forward to using the kindle for TFO. I usually access TFO through my iPhone and it'll be a nice change. Or at least I hope LOL. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Hey, Tortoise freaks! Me and the wife are on a road trip to Abilene, Tx. Roller derby match tonight! Some beer drinking women smashing into each other fun, fun, fun! Hey, Tiff hows Blondie doing? Hopefully well . Ken that story was deep . Your so philosophical.


Cool Mike  I use to play Roller Derby , it's a ton of fun even as a spectator  have fun!


----------



## mike taylor

I remember when teachers could smack kids around a little and straighten them out . But now they can't do anything . Thats why kids have no respect these days .


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Everyone thinks they're entitled to everything. 

I put in my notice for about ten days out because the new job needs me for training 8-4 and the existing job wants me 3-11pm sooo there's no way I could manage both and not fall asleep at the wheel. Or make it on time without a time travel device. 

Repticon is going on just 2 miles from my house. Seriously guys, once the theater room is done you can visit for movies annnd a reptile convention!


----------



## StarSapphire22

mike taylor said:


> I remember when teachers could smack kids around a little and straighten them out . But now they can't do anything . Thats why kids have no respect these days .


 
I have to disagree. I don't think kids and teachers and parents need to necessarily be bffs, but all hitting a child does is make them fear you, not respect you. There's a difference.

I would rather teach kids to respect kindness, selflessness, and generosity than cruelty and violence. Kids lack respect these days because they live in a world where they feel they can take everything for granted and feel entitled to the cell phone all the other kids have. Kids need to learn about gratitude and appreciation, both for material things and the actions of another person. They need to learn empathy and selflessness, so they can put themselves in others shoes. They need to learn that giving can be as rewarding as receiving. Respect has to be learned and given, not "earned" through fear.


----------



## mike taylor

AZtortMom said:


> Cool Mike  I use to play Roller Derby , it's a ton of fun even as a spectator  have fun!


Yes yes its awesome!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> I have to disagree. I don't think kids and teachers and parents need to necessarily be bffs, but all hitting a child does is make them fear you, not respect you. There's a difference.
> 
> I would rather teach kids to respect kindness, selflessness, and generosity than cruelty and violence. Kids lack respect these days because they live in a world where they feel they can take everything for granted and feel entitled to the cell phone all the other kids have. Kids need to learn about gratitude and appreciation, both for material things and the actions of another person. They need to learn empathy and selflessness, so they can put themselves in others shoes. They need to learn that giving can be as rewarding as receiving. Respect has to be learned and given, not "earned" through fear.


Trust me. Hilary was an excellent role model. She could see a students heart.


----------



## StarSapphire22

As an abuse victim, we're just going to have to agree to disagree. To me, there's no excuse for hitting a child.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm hoping for a “chipmunk free" weekend!


----------



## mike taylor

Me to Ken! No chipmunks!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Particularly the smashed, by dishwasher variety! 6 cats and the dishwasher had to get it? Don't sleep walk in our kitchen! Seeing killer Christmas trees here.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I remember when teachers could smack kids around a little and straighten them out . But now they can't do anything . Thats why kids have no respect these days .



I don't think that's why kids have no respect now-a-days. I think its because parents don't parent anymore. You can discipline without hitting. And in this electronic age, when all kids have an electronic device stuck to one hand or the other, its even easier to discipline than it was when we could spank.

Most kids learn by example. When mom or dad talks bad about their jerk of a neighbor, or that stupid idiot who doesn't know how to drive, the little sponges soak it up. If the parents are respectful, the kids learn to be also.


----------



## Jacqui

taza said:


> Good morning all! Well the City of Guelph has decided it was a good idea to LOCK us out of transit as of midnight Sunday. Why because she wants to take away health benefits and stat holidays, the list goes on. Its *not* about wages, just thought i'd get that out there.
> Well I am worried because I have to drive tonight till 1 am and there is a lot of angry angry people out there. and of course not knowing the facts they are blaming the bus driver.
> Thanks for listening.
> Sandy



Sorry Sandy *hugs* Hope you have a safe night of driving. So only city buses are going to be in this mess?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I remember when teachers could smack kids around a little and straighten them out . But now they can't do anything . Thats why kids have no respect these days .



I think it's more the fact that parent's can not discipline their children that is causing the problem. I was never a big fan of other's doing anything to my children. Then add on top of that that we are no longer responsible for our own actions and I think even simply that family is no longer connected like it once was.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I don't think that's why kids have no respect now-a-days. I think its because parents don't parent anymore.



That's because they are too afraid to do anything or they get the cops and social services called for "abusing" their children. Not keeping up with the Jones in some places is considered abusive.


----------



## sibi

Tort-Rex said:


> Sibi, I'm from NJ and I have one Russian tortoise, four African sideneck turtles, and two dogs


 
Hi there! What should I call you? I lived in northern Jersey for years before coming to Florida. I lived in Ramsey, NJ in Bergen county. Where are you?


----------



## dmmj

sibi said:


> Well, I think you're a great person too. In fact, this while crew is pretty neat.
> I just got back from lunch, and I had a salmon Cesar's salad. I never had that, and it was delic! No one looked at me funny, but there were some who were very kind. I even got the manager to come over and ask how things were and if I needed something. I think I'm gonna like this


Now I want to try a salmon cesar salad. I thik you will find the majority of people are prett kind, you might get a few looks, but I think social stigma would stop anything serious. Plus since my stroke/pneumonia near death, I have learned most people are willing to help or be kind to someone who could use, sometimes a little to kind.


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> As an abuse victim, we're just going to have to agree to disagree. To me, there's no excuse for hitting a child.



I agree. As I've grown as a parent I have walked further and further from physical punishments because it doesn't feel right. I don't agree with hitting animals or hitting another adult so why would I think it's ok to hit a child? It stopped making sense to me despite growing up thinking a good *** whoopin was what I deserved and what I'd pass on to teach respect. Nope. Not for my family. They always say know better, do better. It's my life's rule and I am forever changing and morphing through learning and experience. I'm not really a peaceful parent per say, as I do raise my voice and yell. And sometimes I lose my patience and start barking orders because they've lost their little minds and have stopped listening. But there are much easier and less aggressive ways to teach boundaries and respect. Yvonne brings an excellent point...because today, taking a kids phone, iPod, tablet from them is apparently some sort of evil torture. Kids think the world has ended when they get their tech toys taken from them. I rarely have to take my kids tech from them, the very warning of such torture is almost always enough. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany,
> This is for you and the Dyl-Head. I hope it reads easily…
> View attachment 87061


I love that! I read it outloud (we're still in the freaking car) and got a "deep nod of approval."


----------



## sibi

Hi crew! Don't know if it's morning or afternoon when you read this. Pretty good discussions going on with discipline. I was abused by many very early in life. It took years, but, I learned that each child is different in that they respond to discipline in different ways. While I personally don't advocate corporal punishment, a light smack on the butt can be very effective at times. The problem is that adults can very easily take out their anger and frustration out on their kids. The rule I always go by is "violence begets violence." What are we teaching our children when we hit them? We need to know our children, whether we are parents, babysitters, or teachers. There is value in light corporal punishment, but I believe there may be greater value in teaching children values and principles through punishment that does not involve hitting. Children need to learn that there are consequences to every bad behavior; otherwise, all we'll get is a society of spoiled, ungrateful, misguided children that will grow up to be adults that make bad decisions believing there will never be consequences to their actions.

whew! Hi Colleen, David, Tiff, Cowboy, Jessica, Kim (congrats on your new job), Steven, Jacqui, Yvonne, Noel, Mike, Sandy, Luke, and Kerryann. Did I miss anyone? If so, I apologize. Blame it on my lack of oxygen


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yay me! I'm at Macy's in the parking garage while Karen shops. I needed some water heater pans for water dishes for the big kids yard and while we were out Karen mentioned needing makeup. So here I sit. They are so lucky I've got cell service out here. If not, I'd be inside the store, and while I did get gussied up for town, I'm thinking I'm not the target audience their after.


----------



## Tort-Rex

sibi said:


> Hi there! What should I call you? I lived in northern Jersey for years before coming to Florida. I lived in Ramsey, NJ in Bergen county. Where are you?


You could call me Colleen, or Tort Rex, I really don't care which. We're in Bordentown, right near Trenton


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm finally of work. Yay.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Forgot to do the @Tiffany thing or whatever it is…



LOL!! If you wanted to "alert" Tiff to a post you made for her to read, you would say " @T33's Torts ". @Tiffany is someone else!
*





*


----------



## T33's Torts

As I type Dylan's drawing on my windows with a dry erase marker.


----------



## Ashes

sibi said:


> Hi crew! Don't know if it's morning or afternoon when you read this. Pretty good discussions going on with discipline. I was abused by many very early in life. It took years, but, I learned that each child is different in that they respond to discipline in different ways. While I personally don't advocate corporal punishment, a light smack on the butt can be very effective at times. The problem is that adults can very easily take out their anger and frustration out on their kids. The rule I always go by is "violence begets violence." What are we teaching our children when we hit them? We need to know our children, whether we are parents, babysitters, or teachers. There is value in light corporal punishment, but I believe there may be greater value in teaching children values and principles through punishment that does not involve hitting. Children need to learn that there are consequences to every bad behavior; otherwise, all we'll get is a society of spoiled, ungrateful, misguided children that will grow up to be adults that make bad decisions believing there will never be consequences to their actions.
> 
> whew! Hi Colleen, David, Tiff, Cowboy, Jessica, Kim (congrats on your new job), Steven, Jacqui, Yvonne, Noel, Mike, Sandy, Luke, and Kerryann. Did I miss anyone? If so, I apologize. Blame it on my lack of oxygen


*sniff sniff* u missed me!.....


----------



## Elohi

Using TFO on the kindle. Going to take some getting used to.


----------



## LoutheRussian

T33's Torts said:


> Back when I wanted to stab him with a pencil, we called him "Dyl - pickle."


A girl in my eighth grade class stabbed me with a pencil too. I still have the lead in my knuckle to prove it. :/


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

Luke's here! Hi Luke!!!


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Cool Mike  I use to play Roller Derby , it's a ton of fun even as a spectator  have fun!


Roller Derby?? You?? 

I like to see you in your weeding dress with those wheels and helmet on. hahahaha


----------



## bouaboua

Hi Luke: How are you my Friend??

And Good Morning TFO............


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Roller Derby?? You??
> 
> I like to see you in your weeding dress with those wheels and helmet on. hahahaha


Yuppers! My derby name was chainsaw kitten  
Mind you I was 50 pounds heavier. I can still level someone in a heartbeat


----------



## AZtortMom

Ashes said:


> Luke's here! Hi Luke!!!


Hi Luke *waves*


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ashes said:


> Luke's here! Hi Luke!!!


Hello  how are things going?


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> A girl in my eighth grade class stabbed me with a pencil too. I still have the lead in my knuckle to prove it. :/
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Ouch. What the hell did you do?! Kidding, kidding. And I'm not answering my Kik, not because I'm ignoring you, I just don't have my laptop.


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Hi Luke: How are you my Friend??
> 
> And Good Morning TFO............


Hello to you too. I am fine and yourself? 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh hey steven, I forgot to mention, I'm almost in San Jose.  This was supposed to be "a fun little day trip to wherever." Doc said he couldn't travel, so he tricked me into driving him.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Yuppers! My derby name was chainsaw kitten
> Mind you I was 50 pounds heavier. I can still level someone in a heartbeat


I like that statement of: I can still level someone in a heartbeat............This is character.


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> As I type Dylan's drawing on my windows with a dry erase marker.



Sounds like he recovered from the ER.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> I like that statement of: I can still level someone in a heartbeat............This is character.


Well, thanks


----------



## T33's Torts

He was fine after they gave him pain meds.


----------



## T33's Torts

Steven, is there a major freeway that runs though San Jose? We're lost on sidestreets.


----------



## Jacqui

It's a dry hot here today and I want to borrow one of the turtle's pools fr a little while... 

Just so glad the temps are going to be cooler the next few days. Mowing the yards with sweat dripping down has not been a lot of fun.


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Hello  how are things going?
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Things are okay! Depends on the day.... My mood is so up and down it's insane. Crying, then laughing, then angry.... all within the same like 10 minutes. Lol. How are you?!


----------



## Ashes

I am about to go walk 4 miles for a nighttime race with my work peeps - I'd run but my knees won't let me... It's like 85 and huuuuuuumid as h-e-double hockey sticks. :/ sweat, here I come. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

Go ashley go! I love running at night!


----------



## T33's Torts

Although my 5 minute mile turned into 7.


----------



## Ashes

5 minute mile? Dear Jesus, woman. Are you on steroids?!


----------



## Telid

Ashes said:


> 5 minute mile? Dear Jesus, woman. Are you on steroids?!


I can do a pretty quick mile [in my car].


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

I need to run bout its 90 degrees and 80 percent humidity arghhhh


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashes said:


> 5 minute mile? Dear Jesus, woman. Are you on steroids?!


Perhaps.....  I used to swim a lot too.


----------



## AZtortMom

I run.. When I'm chased


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> I run.. When I'm chased


We DO have severe storms on the way, so might be running from a tornado!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Gonna have papa murphys Chicago pizza for dinner tonight. Omnomnom.

Our friends who are having a baby are struggling to pick colors for their nursery but I want to surprise them by making an art/nightlight thing....but don't know what colors to make it. Sigh.


----------



## AZtortMom

Pizza..yum!


----------



## jaizei

tortoisetime565 said:


> Guys is it bad that I got a second job so that all the money from one could go into my Aldabra fund?



Are you planning on getting one from Greg or Bob Clark?


----------



## Yvonne G

north/south = the 101


----------



## T33's Torts

Found it. It took me 45 minutes to realize I was going the wrong way.


----------



## tortoisetime565

jaizei said:


> Are you planning on getting one from Greg or Bob Clark?


I am exploring my options. I have never heard of Bob Clark. Would you PM me his info? Ive contacted Florida Iguana and Greg. But I want a split scute and Florida Iguana has them.


----------



## Elohi

I'm bored,which is weird because I rarely get bored. I'm pretty content to just be happy doing nothing lol. I feel anxious too.


----------



## jaizei

Bob Clark jumped to mind because he's in OKC. He's known for snakes, but I'm pretty sure he has aldabras.

http://www.bobclark.com/
https://www.facebook.com/bobclarkreptiles


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Gonna have papa murphys Chicago pizza for dinner tonight. Omnomnom.
> 
> Our friends who are having a baby are struggling to pick colors for their nursery but I want to surprise them by making an art/nightlight thing....but don't know what colors to make it. Sigh.


Papa Murphy's here too!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sounds are coming from a few pastures away that indicate we are developing a hippy infestation.


----------



## dmmj

I must have a great butt, every time I turn around and walk away, I always hear people say " what an a ss"


----------



## dmmj

The question on the job application said " have you ever been convicted of a felony" and "explain why" So I put no, and a good lawyer for the why, I wonder if I will get the job?


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sounds are coming from a few pastures away that indicate we are developing a hippy infestation.


I promise that (although i'm much further north than usual) I am not infestating your pasture.


----------



## T33's Torts

I just realized that Dyl's sleeping. What the? Damnit. Now I'm talking to myself!


----------



## T33's Torts

I almost said, "I'll forgive him on the grounds that he is ill" but changed my mind because last night he was eating chips in bed in the middle of the night, I was a little irritated, and his reply was, "well, I AM sick you know."


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> I almost said, "I'll forgive him on the grounds that he is ill" but changed my mind because last night he was eating chips in bed in the middle of the night, I was a little irritated, and his reply was, "well, I AM sick you know."


He has learned well.


----------



## sibi

Ashes said:


> *sniff sniff* u missed me!.....


Aww, geez, I'm so sorry. You'll never be missed again


----------



## dmmj

I often wonder,if vegetarians are so eager to save all the animals,then why do you guys eat all their food?


----------



## T33's Torts

Too well, Ken, too well.... *deep sigh* 

Dear forum peeps: 
If you haven't heard at least one Hank Green and the Perfect Strangers tune... the unspeakable will become speakable.


----------



## T33's Torts

dmmj said:


> I often wonder,if vegetarians are so eager to save all the animals,then why do you guys eat all their food?


Because crops can regrow once harvested and animals can't. Plus plants don't have faces.


----------



## Ashes

sibi said:


> Aww, geez, I'm so sorry. You'll never be missed again


Lol


----------



## T33's Torts

Actually, most non-animal eaters (like meee) don't not eat meat to save the animals. In my opinion its more to eliminate the inhumane farming of animals. (And I don't like eating other beings.)


----------



## sibi

dmmj said:


> I must have a great butt, every time I turn around and walk away, I always hear people say " what an a ss"


 


dmmj said:


> I must have a great butt, every time I turn around and walk away, I always hear people say " what an a ss"


 
Now, that's putting a nice, positive twist on what I would say is a smart *** remark


----------



## T33's Torts

Hiiii Ashley. Did you run? Did you survive?


----------



## Ashes

I ran a little but the girl I was with can't run and I didn't want to leave her behind. Man that felt so good! I gotta start again.


----------



## T33's Torts

Get a dog!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I saw a commercial tonight where they said, “Sure you can walk run faster than all the other ladies in the neighborhood..." It killed me I laughed so good.


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> I'm bored,which is weird because I rarely get bored. I'm pretty content to just be happy doing nothing lol. I feel anxious too.


 
That's messed up Noel


----------



## T33's Torts

Elohi is Monica, maybe a misquote?  

Anyone have any creative tumblr account name ideas?


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> He was fine after they gave him pain meds.


 No wonder why he was writing on your window with a marker


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Elohi is Monica, maybe a misquote?
> 
> Anyone have any creative tumblr account name ideas?


 
Oops, my bad  Monica, that's still messed up...this whole thing is messed up. Let me just go away


----------



## tortoisetime565

jaizei said:


> Bob Clark jumped to mind because he's in OKC. He's known for snakes, but I'm pretty sure he has aldabras.
> 
> http://www.bobclark.com/
> https://www.facebook.com/bobclarkreptiles


Zomg!! Aldabra Tortoises in my state!!!! ZOMG!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

After our trip to the big city, Karen and I were over-stimed wiped out. We took a good long nap. Were both awake now, sleepy but too bored to go to bed and just sorta... Are these the effects of the super moon perhaps?


----------



## sibi

Tiff, I just want to say I think you're a great person. I'm truly sad to hear about Dylan's illness. You are both fortunate to have and love each other. I've known people with stage 4 cancer who have survived more than 10 years. I'll pray that Dylan will beat this and make you a very happy woman. Love ya!


----------



## T33's Torts

*for the record, words aren't my thing, so this is super vague in comparison to what I'd want to say* 
I literally cannot thank you enough Sibi.  The support from you tortoise people is ridiculous. There's human beings that I'm very close to (take my dad, for instance) who couldn't care less. It just means the world to me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany,
You're just lucky we put up with you. LOLOLOL


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ashes said:


> Things are okay! Depends on the day.... My mood is so up and down it's insane. Crying, then laughing, then angry.... all within the same like 10 minutes. Lol. How are you?!


I'm doing alright just trying to get through each day. Had a fun time at my moms except when I got turned down for a date. Been back at the beach as working since then


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Yay Luke's back!


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> *for the record, words aren't my thing, so this is super vague in comparison to what I'd want to say*
> I literally cannot thank you enough Sibi.  The support from you tortoise people is ridiculous. There's human beings that I'm very close to (take my dad, for instance) who couldn't care less. It just means the world to me.


 
It's funny how we have family that should care enough to fill any voids we may have in life. Yet, the ones that truly care and would move the world for are people like you and me. I mean, I think the world of Cowboy and Jacqui. Even though I never met anyone here on chat, I truly feel close to so many of you here. Just look at how much everyone here puts up with me, and all you have for me are kind words. Thank you Tiff (flying kisses).


----------



## sibi

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm doing alright just trying to get through each day. Had a fun time at my moms except when I got turned down for a date. Been back at the beach as working since then
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


 
Luke, are you a lifeguard?


----------



## Kerryann

The bachelorette party is over. Whew


----------



## sibi

Kerryann said:


> The bachelorette party is over. Whew


 
How was it? Lots of fun and drinks?


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> How was it? Lots of fun and drinks?


Yes so many drinks and it was fun


----------



## dmmj

Whenever someone hands me a baby I always say " no thanks, I am a vegetarian"

Remember men, don't make fun of your wife's choices, you are one of them.

I shot my first turkey today, scared the hell out of everyone in the frozen food section.

I think exercising would be much more fun, if calories screamed while you burned them.

So sad, I saw a little girl get a you're #1 sticker, and she said you're hashtag one, I think we are doomed.


----------



## sibi

dmmj said:


> Whenever someone hands me a baby I always say " no thanks, I am a vegetarian"
> 
> Remember men, don't make fun of your wife's choices, you are one of them.
> 
> I shot my first turkey today, scared the hell out of everyone in the frozen food section.
> 
> I think exercising would be much more fun, if calories screamed while you burned them.
> 
> So sad, I saw a little girl get a you're #1 sticker, and she said you're hashtag one, I think we are doomed.


 
Good stuff David. I like the one on burning calories. I would be so thin I'd be streaming all day too Lol


----------



## LoutheRussian

sibi said:


> Luke, are you a lifeguard?


Lol what makes you think that?


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

You mentioned you "work at the beach." Man I would love to be a lifeguard.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning TFO!!*


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> The bachelorette party is over. Whew



And you survived it!!


----------



## LoutheRussian

sibi said:


> Luke, are you a lifeguard?


My little brother was a lifeguard but I am not. Usually I'm a deckhand on a commercial crab boat in the winter or a commercial tuna boat In the summer. Right now I'm waiting tables though. I decided I wanted to enjoy my summer and not be gone the whole time. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

T33's Torts said:


> You mentioned you "work at the beach." Man I would love to be a lifeguard.


Makes sense


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I wished it snowed in SoCal. The hills would be perfect for snowboarding.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Is it just me, or is “Mousy-Tongue" a great name for a Siamese cat?


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> I wished it snowed in SoCal. The hills would be perfect for snowboarding.


Got to head to NorCal for that - and slightly east.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah yeah. But the hills here are so nice! Besides the lack of internet connection, bikers and the fact that gravity sucks for soccer.


----------



## sibi

Good morning everyone. Luke, I forgot when you first mentioned that you go on boats to catch fish. Like some said, it just made sense since you mentioned beach.

Cowboy, I think mousy-tongue sounds great. You always come up with great names for animals. How's my Mikey?

Oh, I forgot to mention, Tiff, you're so fortunate that you have hills. I would love to live near hills or mountains. Florida is mostly flat everywhere.


----------



## T33's Torts

Today I'm going to go skateboarding with 12 year olds. Yay........ Babysitting made fun, right? My goal is to return with nothing broken.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

After a hard day of being ornery...


----------



## Elohi

sibi said:


> Oops, my bad  Monica, that's still messed up...this whole thing is messed up. Let me just go away


Lol, it's ok. I am awful with names. I have to either have quite a bit of interaction with someone to remember their name, or have written (typed) it at least once before it sticks. 
Unless of course I name a tortoise and then find out it's your name, then I'll always remember LOL. (See the Byron and Penny thread under Russians)


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Today is a hard day.... My best friend was killed in a motorcycle accident 3 years ago..... I don't like today. I miss him a lot....


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Today I'm going to go skateboarding with 12 year olds. Yay........ Babysitting made fun, right? My goal is to return with nothing broken.


 
How cool is that! I wish I had a babysitter that got involved with my kids like that.


----------



## StarSapphire22

You guys remember how I said Littlefoot has been eating outrageous amounts and I was pretty sure he was going through a growth spurt? About 1.5 months ago he weighed 80 grams. I weighed him again today and he's at 127. He's also gotten about 3 new growth rings. What a CHUNK!


----------



## sibi

Ashes said:


> Today is a hard day.... My best friend was killed in a motorcycle accident 3 years ago..... I don't like today. I miss him a lot....


 
Aww...Ashley, it's never easy to get over the death of a loved one. The thing to do is to get stinking drunk the night before. This way, you'll be more concerned with your hangover, the day will just fly away.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashes said:


> Today is a hard day.... My best friend was killed in a motorcycle accident 3 years ago..... I don't like today. I miss him a lot....


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everybody!

We're on page 822 on this new format and I haven't heard any complaints yet of troubles with the chat moving slowly or not loading.


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> How cool is that! I wish I had a babysitter that got involved with my kids like that.


They're actually a lot of fun. I mean, i'd rather be inside eating ice cream and popcorn playing video games all day, but i'lll settle for skating. I used to skateboard a lot in highschool.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> After a hard day of being ornery...
> View attachment 87175


 
Cowboy, I just love that cat. I have to admit, he looks best when he's sleeping. He looks so happy. Love him


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> We're on page 822 on this new format and I haven't heard any complaints yet of troubles with the chat moving slowly or not loading.


Great job!!!! It's too ad you don't get paid for all your hard work or you should get a raise.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning peeps!


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning Noel!


----------



## Yvonne G

sibi said:


> Great job!!!! It's too ad you don't get paid for all your hard work or you should get a raise.




Well, of course...I take all the credit!!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ashes said:


> Today is a hard day.... My best friend was killed in a motorcycle accident 3 years ago..... I don't like today. I miss him a lot....


 I'm sorry ash. If you need to talk I'll be available most of the day just shoot me a text or call me


Luke&Lou


----------



## tortoisetime565

Good morning all! We are headed to church.


----------



## T33's Torts

50 Ways to say GoodBye is one of my favorite songs ever because its really super sad but it sounds like he's making fun of her at the same time. If you haven't already, I suggest you listen to the lyric video. Its by Train.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I feel semi productive this morning. Did dishes, cleaned my kitchen counters, swept and mopped. Now I have to convince myself to go to work on a side job on my da off


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

You've done more than I have in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## tortoisetime565

LoutheRussian said:


> I feel semi productive this morning. Did dishes, cleaned my kitchen counters, swept and mopped. Now I have to convince myself to go to work on a side job on my da off
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I have to clean. Want to clean my house? I have to work the next 18 days in a row.


----------



## T33's Torts

That sucks! 18 days!? My week is either Sat, Sun, Monday, Thursday, Friday or Mon-Fri minus Wednesday.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> That sucks! 18 days!? My week is either Sat, Sun, Monday, Thursday, Friday or Mon-Fri minus Wednesday.


Yeah.my two jobs overlap. Bluuh. So I work Sunday Monday Tuesday Friday at one and Tuesdays Wednesday Thursday and Saturday at the other.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ashes said:


> Today is a hard day.... My best friend was killed in a motorcycle accident 3 years ago..... I don't like today. I miss him a lot....


I'm so sorry sweetie *hugs* it's very hard when an anniversary of a love one comes up. 
The death of my best friend anniversary is going to be 1year in October.


----------



## AZtortMom

T33's Torts said:


> Good morning Noel!


Hi Tiff *waves*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is it just me, or is “Mousy-Tongue" a great name for a Siamese cat?


I like it better than “Chairman Meow"!


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> I'm so sorry sweetie *hugs* it's very hard when an anniversary of a love one comes up.
> The death of my best friend anniversary is going to be 1year in October.


 ugh I'm sorry.... We'll all be here for you.... And thanks. It was a freak accident and it's just.... so not fair.. He was the most responsible rider I'd ever met.... Only person I ever rode with... Won't ride again... But you know how people cliche about "oh he lived a great life"? He really did. Constantly taking trips, had lots of friends, lots of good times, loved by so many..... 1300 people showed up to his funeral...... *sigh* it doesn't get easier..... Last thing I said to him was "there's always next year" about hanging out at his house on the 4th of July..... guess I was wrong...


----------



## Elohi

Quick question, 
Yellow bell pepper? Yay or nay? Russians and/or Leo's? I don't treat my babies often but when I do I wonder if vegetables are better than fruit. But bell pepper being a nightshade made me wonder if it's a bad idea of not to give a few bites?



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

@Cowboy_Ken What's the name of the Weed ID app you use? There's a tree I need to find the name of.


----------



## Ashes

Garden compass.  I downloaded the app.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup, that's the one. Then I compare with tortoise table for edibility.


----------



## T33's Torts

Thanks. 
Okay guys, guess what. Dylan's mom emailed me, and get this- she and his dad are going to be in LA.... tomorrow!


----------



## T33's Torts

Back to killing chats... I've missed this.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I like it better than “Chairman Meow"!



Oh, ha, ha, ha!!! I didn't get Mao se Tung until you put up Chairman Meow. So clever!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mousy-Tongue is easiest to get, said out loud.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> "I feel like poop. Not the kind that gets made into manure and grows plants and feeds the hungry, poop that gets eaten by flies. Please toss my my teddy bear Tiff."
> Doc asked to keep her updated. Does "poopy" generally qualify as detailed and specific?


That's not something you hear everyday... I wouldn't hide him if I were you (Kids need time to mature, A LOT of time)...


----------



## LoutheRussian

Today's office window

p


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nice Luke. We've had lightning/thunder storms with scattered showers all day. It's been fun. After the heat wave we've been experiencing, very refreshing. Although the big sulcata, thinking the dry season had finally set in, are now in deep discussions blaming El Niño.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The plural of sulcata is sulcata, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fine! Everyone is off being productive, (or taking naps,I hope) you force me to go spend time cleaning the old horse/new tortoise barn. Karen was embarrassed enough by the trainwreck it has become under my control that I had to promise not to take Maggie out there. In my defense, I only use it in the winter or for new tortoise isolation/observation purposes. No wifi out there either! Oh the sacrifice I make.


----------



## AZtortMom

*snort,wiping drool from chin* what's up?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> *snort,wiping drool from chin* what's up?


Karen asked, “Honestly Ken, what have you done today?"
I said, “Looked good for my baby!" She said, “Well why don't you look good cleaning the barn for your wife!"
That's what's up here.


----------



## AZtortMom

That's good! I remember that one! I'm going to use that one on Randy  thanks Karen!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> That's good! I remember that one! I'm going to use that one on Randy  thanks Karen!


Karen says you're her new BFF.


----------



## AZtortMom

Woohoo!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

She just said,
“Tell her you still don't have your a$$out there though!"


----------



## Abdulla6169

Currently 3:55 am, going to sleep in a while  me and my Greek wish you a good night


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Currently 3:55 am, going to sleep in a while  me and my Greek wish you a good night


We're just figuring out dinner here. Good night friend.


----------



## T33's Torts

When I grow up I want to be like Karen.


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> Today's office window
> View attachment 87231
> p
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I like your office view Luke. Very nice. 

Hello my TFO friend. How are you all?


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Currently 3:55 am, going to sleep in a while  me and my Greek wish you a good night


Good night tort peep!


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> She just said,
> “Tell her you still don't have your a$$out there though!"


You better listen to her. Unhappy wife, unhappy life


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> When I grow up I want to be like Karen.


Me too................Hahahahaha....

Hi Tiff: How is Blondie?? And How are you??


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> I like your office view Luke. Very nice.
> 
> Hello my TFO friend. How are you all?


Hi Steven *waves*


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Good night tort peep!


Good Night Mom..........Have a good night.


----------



## AZtortMom

T33's Torts said:


> When I grow up I want to be like Karen.


Hi Tiff  *waves*


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm on the opposing side here Ken. Dylan told me today, "Why yes, I did take a bit longer to get ready, but don't I look great?" Naturally my reply was an over dramatic 'I'm offended!' look. Then I asked him if I didn't look good, being that I got ready in 5 minutes.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Steven *waves*


Doing well. Thanks. One more week for this trip. Thanks God things are Okay.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Noel!


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> I'm on the opposing side here Ken. Dylan told me today, "Why yes, I did take a bit longer to get ready, but don't I look great?" Naturally my reply was an over dramatic 'I'm offended!' look. Then I asked him if I didn't look good, being that I got ready in 5 minutes.


Tiff: You always look good in 5 minutes. Inside and out! ! !


----------



## LoutheRussian

just in case you all were curious, these ships are how cars get imported


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

one more shot


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Like a ferry?


----------



## LoutheRussian

If I just pretend like my fuel light isn't on I'll be fine driving for awhile right?


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Tiff: You always look good in 5 minutes. Inside and out! ! !


Today was a big sweatshirt and jeans type of day.  I didn't even bother to or makeup on.


----------



## LoutheRussian

T33's Torts said:


> Like a ferry?


Yes a giant ocean going ferry 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> If I just pretend like my fuel light isn't on I'll be fine driving for awhile right?
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Hey you sound like me!


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Today was a big sweatshirt and jeans type of day.  I didn't even bother to or makeup on.


In my point of view.....Makeup will only cover the true beauty. My wife never use any makeup. She is the most beautiful person I know.


----------



## T33's Torts

I always imagined ocean ferries would look like this...


----------



## bouaboua

Too much cartoon, Girl....


----------



## bouaboua

Noel: Are you suppose in bed now?? Hahahahah..........................

Good night! ! ! !


----------



## T33's Torts

I think Noel was saying good night to the member who went to sleep.


----------



## T33's Torts

What are your plans for the day Steven?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> And you survived it!!


I did and I was only moderately sick all day from the drinking.


----------



## T33's Torts

Moderately sick is good!


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Today is a hard day.... My best friend was killed in a motorcycle accident 3 years ago..... I don't like today. I miss him a lot....


Sorry


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Moderately sick is good!


And from drinking...........I like to drink a little and I really hate to get any type of sick feeling from drinking. drinking suppose make you feel good. not sick..


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> And from drinking...........I like to drink a little and I really hate to get any type of sick feeling from drinking. drinking suppose make you feel good. not sick..


I drank a lot of water but last night was an occasion that I felt like getting drunk was fully in order.


----------



## T33's Torts

Well, when I drink, it tends to be a lot. Sometimes I can handle alcohol, and sometimes I can't.


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> I drank a lot of water but last night was an occasion that I felt like getting drunk was fully in order.


OK...............I like that.

Fully in order to get sick.......I like it. Hahahaha......As long as you had some fun and can sleep it off tonight. It is all good.


----------



## T33's Torts

I have a stomach ache.  I think its from the gum I've been eating... hmmm..


----------



## LoutheRussian

So my new coworker is really attractive and has been flirting with me every chance she gets. I know I shouldn't dip my pen in company ink so to speak but I'm not sure I can say no if the opportunity arises 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

*chewing

I haven't eaten gum since I was little.


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> So my new coworker is really attractive and has been flirting with me every chance she gets. I know I shouldn't dip my pen in company ink so to speak but I'm not sure I can say no if the opportunity arises
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


That analogy seems very dirty in such context. Otherwise, I say go for it.


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> So my new coworker is really attractive and has been flirting with me every chance she gets. I know I shouldn't dip my pen in company ink so to speak but I'm not sure I can say no if the opportunity arises
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


We are only human.......Only human. Luke.


----------



## T33's Torts

And hey! I PM'd you about a pair of Russians!


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> That analogy seems very dirty in such context. Otherwise, I say go for it.


Lol I agree. But funny.


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> Lol I agree. But funny.


Fully illustrated, Right??


----------



## T33's Torts

Guys I have a peppermint addiction issue.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Noel: Are you suppose in bed now?? Hahahahah..........................
> 
> Good night! ! ! !


I go to bed about eight


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I see how you guys roll. “Cowboy is down at the barn, let's yack it up for awhile!"


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> I go to bed about eight


Yes......You are the person with discipline.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Home from work for the day.. Yay!! ))))


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I see how you guys roll. “Cowboy is down at the barn, let's yack it up for awhile!"


Totally on purpose.


----------



## bouaboua

OK. Good. Ken is here......

I need to go to Hong Kong again this morning. Chat away my Friend and Good night! ! !


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I see how you guys roll. “Cowboy is down at the barn, let's yack it up for awhile!"


I yack it up whenever i can


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Yes......You are the person with discipline.


Not discipline, just from a place of experience my friend


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm procrastinating. I have to go wake Blondie up soon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Napoleon Dynamite is on and no one told me? What is wrong with you people?


----------



## Elohi

Hey all, looks like most of you are here or about, how is everyone? I'm feeling out of sync with this thread. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey Ken. Napoleon Dynamite is on...


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> Hey all, looks like most of you are here or about, how is everyone? I'm feeling out of sync with this thread.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Hi there  *waves* just chilling here


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Hey all, looks like most of you are here or about, how is everyone? I'm feeling out of sync with this thread.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Sometimes I feel like I'm out of sync with reality, then I realize that reality is what's out of sync and I'm fine…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Vote for Pedro


----------



## Elohi

I'm trying not to get my toes run over by this adorable business. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

I'm watching Selena and this cute little guy soak....:


----------



## Elohi

^^love him!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

So when y'all soak your torts, do you change out the water a bajillion times because of poop? All of mine poo in their soaks obviously but Watson sh*ts 6x his body weight every single time and it smells like a barnyard, so I am constantly changing out water. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

And I'm all alone....
-crickets-


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Lol I'm WAITING for mine to poop so I can take him out. I change it once. If he hasn't pooped by then, I take him out.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Talkin sh*t with the ladies…


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Talkin sh*t with the ladies…


LMAO


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

He's staring at me like "get me the hell outta here!"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RIP Candlestick. I'll miss you. Thanks for the great memories. On to new ones I'll try to remember…


----------



## AZtortMom

I usually take mine out once they take a **** because they just go nuts once there is a turd floating in the punch bowl


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> Lol I'm WAITING for mine to poop so I can take him out. I change it once. If he hasn't pooped by then, I take him out.


OMG Watson practically sh*ts on the way into his soak! And I give him fresh water and she does it again. Rinse and repeat, he never stops, it blows my mind. Beans is almost as bad but he usually gets it all over with in two soaks. Freckles waits forever, then usual goes when it about time to go back into the enclosure. Watson though, that guy is full of it and he let's loose...


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Needless to say, it's usually Watson who craps on me during transport or when I'm handling him. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> OMG Watson practically sh*ts on the way into his soak! And I give him fresh water and she does it again. Rinse and repeat, he never stops, it blows my mind. Beans is almost as bad but he usually gets it all over with in two soaks. Freckles waits forever, then usual goes when it about time to go back into the enclosure. Watson though, that guy is full of it and he let's loose...
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Wow! That's incredible  he holds it all day until he get to his soak and then lets it all go then. Lucky you


----------



## StarSapphire22

Littlefoots bodily functions baffle me. I never see him drink, even in soaks but he can pee for a solid minute if I pick him up. He rarely poos in soaks and never stays in his water dish for more than 3 seconds, but poops all around the outside of the dish, which I find and pick up later. It's like, unless I scare the crap out of him (literally) he's shy about it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> Needless to say, it's usually Watson who craps on me during transport or when I'm handling him.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Jay did that to me yesterday. I had a HUGE Lincoln log on my arm when I put her away. Yay!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Littlefoots bodily functions baffle me. I never see him drink, even in soaks but he can pee for a solid minute if I pick him up. He rarely poos in soaks and never stays in his water dish for more than 3 seconds, but poops all around the outside of the dish, which I find and pick up later. It's like, unless I scare the crap out of him (literally) he's shy about it.


 You need to get better crapper books for him.


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Littlefoots bodily functions baffle me. I never see him drink, even in soaks but he can pee for a solid minute if I pick him up. He rarely poos in soaks and never stays in his water dish for more than 3 seconds, but poops all around the outside of the dish, which I find and pick up later. It's like, unless I scare the crap out of him (literally) he's shy about it.


Lol, the stealth drinker. 

I see mind drink often. I don't usually see them sink in soaks, well at least not the Leo's. But the Russians do. I'm still soaking them every couple of days since they are new to me and I want to ensure they are staying hydrated. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> OMG Watson practically sh*ts on the way into his soak! And I give him fresh water and she does it again. Rinse and repeat, he never stops, it blows my mind. Beans is almost as bad but he usually gets it all over with in two soaks. Freckles waits forever, then usual goes when it about time to go back into the enclosure. Watson though, that guy is full of it and he let's loose...
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Lmao!!! I wish he would poo right away!! I get tired of waiting for him!


----------



## AZtortMom

Ken must be laughing his *** off about all this **** talk


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, can you go up to Luke's and bash a hole in a wall so he can accommodate more tortoises? Please? A very nice Russian tortoise is going lonely.


----------



## Elohi

I think Watson stresses easily. He is less thrilled than the other two when being handled. He seems a little panicky when picked up, he looks for the ground. I hope he becomes less fearful when he gets some size on him. He's not so afraid that he ever hides in his shell but he is definitely less interested in the human food god than the others are. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Ken, can you go up to Luke's and bash a hole in a wall so he can accommodate more tortoises? Please? A very nice Russian tortoise is going lonely.


?


----------



## Ashes

He never pooed. My luck, he'll poo on his dinner rock....

He lost a little weight which surprised me because he was steadily gaining. He was 86g on 7/2, then 82g this last Thursday. But he was 83g today so guess he's gaining it back a little.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No, really Tiffany, what do you mean? Is there a Russian tortoise out there needing a home? Or is Lou needing his dad around?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ken do you want to send me some new cabinets? Seriously, these cabinets are the bane of our existence. We painted them and now they fit too tight and have chipped up the front paint... So need to plane down the inner lip and repaint. Not to mention the seams of the bases are splitting some from poor craftsmanship because they bow/flex in spots. Ugh, looks okay from a distance but can see the flaws up close in person. The paint has chipped in a few spots too and the upper flat portion looks bumpy/streaky. 

Time to win the lottery or find a rich benefactor!


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> And I'm all alone....
> -crickets-
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I started prepping for the week


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> He's staring at me like "get me the hell outta here!"
> View attachment 87263


Awe 
Both my babies like baths


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No, really Tiffany, what do you mean? Is there a Russian tortoise out there needing a home? Or is Lou needing his dad around?


I have a pair of little female russians that I said Luke should take. I have a makeshift torttable, but he doesn't have the space. I'm trying to introduce the two to other girl-torts but they can be harsh.... they don't like me messing with their clique.


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> Awe
> Both my babies like baths


Mine goes back and forth. He will try getting out. Then sit. Then try getting out. Then sit. Then poop. Then try getting out. Lol.

He knows he gets food after soaking. He's impatient. lol.


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> OMG Watson practically sh*ts on the way into his soak! And I give him fresh water and she does it again. Rinse and repeat, he never stops, it blows my mind. Beans is almost as bad but he usually gets it all over with in two soaks. Freckles waits forever, then usual goes when it about time to go back into the enclosure. Watson though, that guy is full of it and he let's loose...
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Betty always does a poopy but never Henry almost never does.


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Mine goes back and forth. He will try getting out. Then sit. Then try getting out. Then sit. Then poop. Then try getting out. Lol.
> 
> He knows he gets food after soaking. He's impatient. lol.


Ah my babies get bath snacks


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm watching Criminal Minds... This show gets creepy.... Real creepy....


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm watching Criminal Minds... This show gets creepy.... Real creepy....


I'm watching downton abbey. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm watching Criminal Minds... This show gets creepy.... Real creepy....


That is my favorite show!


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> Ah my babies get bath snacks


Lol maybe I should try that.


----------



## T33's Torts

I love Criminal Minds! It scares me because I get sudden urges to be like "OMG! He left the freakin bloody glove! ****!!"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're getting ready for big brother. We pre-pick players with some friends and root for our picks. Makes it sorta interactive. Sorta being the operative here.


----------



## Kerryann

I'm watching hardcore pawn. Oh someone was taking about cabinets and I'm so excited because Mike got me new cabinets for my laundry room. He also got these really high end enamel sinks. He got them on an auction site for his brew room set up for like $100. Two of them!! And when hr looked them up they are 2k sinks. First who spends that on a kitchen sink? Second even before he found out I have been begging for one to put in my laundry room. When we went to pick up the cabinets I said why is the sink basin so big and he told me I get to pick the sink I want.


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> I'm watching hardcore pawn. Oh someone was taking about cabinets and I'm so excited because Mike got me new cabinets for my laundry room. He also got these really high end enamel sinks. He got them on an auction site for his brew room set up for like $100. Two of them!! And when hr looked them up they are 2k sinks. First who spends that on a kitchen sink? Second even before he found out I have been begging for one to put in my laundry room. When we went to pick up the cabinets I said why is the sink basin so big and he told me I get to pick the sink I want.


I really.... scarily thought that read "hardcore porn".....


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> I'm watching downton abbey.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)





Ashes said:


> That is my favorite show!





T33's Torts said:


> I love Criminal Minds! It scares me because I get sudden urges to be like "OMG! He left the freakin bloody glove! ****!!"



What is downtown abbey? 

I love this show. But it gets scary and crazy..

I don't like the creepyness to the show..


----------



## Kerryann

This is my laundry sink. My hubby is such a bargain hunter isn't he? http://m.lowes.com/product?langId=-...3944&store=1814&view=detail&nValue=4294696101


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> I really.... scarily thought that read "hardcore porn".....


Not even close but there is lots of fake acting.
Ok I'm off to bed.


----------



## Kerryann

tortoisetime565 said:


> What is downtown abbey?
> 
> I love this show. But it gets scary and crazy..
> 
> I don't like the creepyness to the show..


You want creepy watch penny dreadful.


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> Not even close but there is lots of fake acting.
> Ok I'm off to bed.


Lol. I'm off to bed too...

Night friends.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Kerryann said:


> You want creepy watch penny dreadful.


No! That sounds extra creepy!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I need to catch up on downton abbey. And breaking bad too. 

Nice sinks! 

Well, off to work my last week of retail. 7am is too early after working a closing shift >.<


----------



## T33's Torts

"Tiff! Tiffy. Tiff. Tiff. Tiffany. Hey. Hi."
"What do you need? I was downstairs."
"Did you know that its Sunday?" 
"Umm... yeah."
"Cool."
...?????


----------



## Elohi

Downton Abbey is an awesome show. I wasn't sure I'd like it but I freaking LOVE it. We are 3 episodes into season 3. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

I love Downton Abbey! I have to watch season 4. Its on Amazon Prime now.

Taylor and I just started watching Fringe. I always thought it looked really stupid but it's actually really interesting and entertaining so far.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> Downton Abbey is an awesome show. I wasn't sure I'd like it but I freaking LOVE it. We are 3 episodes into season 3.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
It's one of those shows that looks boring as hell, and by episode 2 you're losing your mind, lol.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Tifffff tiffffyyy tiffytaffy tiffff.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hiiiiiii.....


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ordered stuff from 2 forum members today. 2 pounds of Mazuri from Isaiah and 100 red wigglers from maro2bear. Together, I spent less than $25 dollars, including shipping. Woooooo!


----------



## tortoisetime565

I need some worms... In a good way. Lol. Your Mazuri will be on its way tomorrow. I shipped today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Ordered stuff from 2 forum members today. 2 pounds of Mazuri from Isaiah and 100 red wigglers from maro2bear. Together, I spent less than $25 dollars, including shipping. Woooooo!


Good deal and well done supporting the family, those at your home and these here in Internet Machine land. 
Tiffany, remind him what High Holy day today is…Bacon Sunday!!!!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

There's a website that sells various geeky tees called teeturtle. They came out with a great shirt called"know your turtles" but I was too broke to buy it at the time. Now it's in their design archive and needs to be voted back. I think you guys would appreciate this tee so you should go vote it back if you have a minute.


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> There's a website that sells various geeky tees called teeturtle. They came out with a great shirt called"know your turtles" but I was too broke to buy it at the time. Now it's in their design archive and needs to be voted back. I think you guys would appreciate this tee so you should go vote it back if you have a minute.


Link?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

Came back from a quick trip to Hong Kong. It is so hot here. Steam bath are the best description for this kind weather. 35 degrees C and at 80% humidity. My wife are complaining been hot for the couple days at home but will start cool down tomorrow. I'm fortunate to have a indoor job. 

Are most of you in bed now? Yes....and Please do have a good rest tonight. It will be a new week tomorrow. Best wishes............


----------



## bouaboua

Just some random thoughts.......


----------



## bouaboua

My wife just send this two photo to me. 

The little Leopard are trying very hard to get to some green over head.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany, remind him what High Holy day today is…Bacon Sunday!!!!!


Noted. I'll fry up some up in a few minutes for a snack.  I don't eat bacon, but Dylan does so why not, right?


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm still up Steven!  I slept in today, so I'm not even tired yet.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> I'm still up Steven!  I slept in today, so I'm not even tired yet.


Hello Tiff: You have lots responsibility now. So you also need to have good night rest. Lots people and animal are depending on you this days.

Am I right? So take a good care of yourself.


----------



## bouaboua

I also hear that a good night sleep works better then any makeup.


----------



## T33's Torts

Haha! I usually don't wear makeup. Except for work and certain classes. 

I figure, if I'm not tired, and I go to sleep normal time, I'll be rested in the morning. Plus neither of us work this week, so we can sleep in.


----------



## dmmj

Quick question, anyone here an uptown girl?
Just curious.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Haha! I usually don't wear makeup. Except for work and certain classes.
> 
> I figure, if I'm not tired, and I go to sleep normal time, I'll be rested in the morning. Plus neither of us work this week, so we can sleep in.


OK. Great. Again....Take a good care of you and Blondie.............


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> Quick question, anyone here an uptown girl?
> Just curious.


I know Jacqui and Yvonne...............I'm curious also.


----------



## T33's Torts

dmmj said:


> Quick question, anyone here an uptown girl?
> Just curious.


I don't know about you, but I a) am sort of a tree hugger tyoe person and b ) live closer to downtown.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, both Jacqui AND Yvonne live in the middle of no where. That doesn't scream "uptown" to me.


----------



## dmmj

bouaboua said:


> Just some random thoughts.......


Those are the only type I have.


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> Those are the only type I have.


Uptown girl question also?


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Hey, both Jacqui AND Yvonne live in the middle of no where. That doesn't scream "uptown" to me.


Lives in the middle of no where can still be a uptown girl in my book. Right? Town boy type of girl can also from the big city.


----------



## T33's Torts

I dunno. I'm not cool enough to know this stuff.  What i do know is that it's late, and I just burnt myself on bacon grease and now its time for me to go to sleep. 

Good night Captain, and Steven, have a great day.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> I dunno. I'm not cool enough to know this stuff.  What i do know is that it's late, and I just burnt myself on bacon grease and now its time for me to go to sleep.
> 
> Good night Captain, and Steven, have a great day.



It's currently 12:00 pm here so good night/afternoon


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Noel. 

Let be beat you to say Good Morning today......Hahahaha.......


----------



## LoutheRussian

2:00 am is a great time to drive off into the night with. I destination 


Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning peeps! Nicely played Steven!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow...morning


----------



## LoutheRussian

I made it as far as the pull off near David Douglas and decided it was time to star gaze and do some inner reflection. Lately I have been cramming to much inside off without it being dealt with and let go. When I allow too much to build up a side of me comes out that scares people and I try to keep that from happening as much as possible. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

Morning all:


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

“The true test of a good man was that he is liked by all the good people of the village and hated by all the bad." Any guesses of who the author of this wise statement is?


----------



## LoutheRussian

I know I've read this quote somewhere before but the name of the person who said it eludes me at 4:30 in the morning when I haven't slept yet


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hitler maybe


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning peeps! Nicely played Steven!


Good Morning! ! ! 

Thanks but only work once.......I hope I made you smile......


Ashes said:


> Morning all:



Good Morning!!


LoutheRussian said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Good Morning Luke. You sleep too few.......


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow...morning


Good Morning Ken.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning Steven. I'm prepping for my Monday to begin.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> Hitler maybe
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Not hardly, Luke!


----------



## LoutheRussian

I just went with the most absurd name I could think of 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And absurd it was


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning Steven. I'm prepping for my Monday to begin.


Then I'm here to wish you have a dandy Monday.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> Link?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
Sorry I passed out promptly after writing that haha. 

http://www.teeturtle.com/collections/archive

You have to scroll down a little, and I think you can vote multiple times from different devices.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Here's the image on the tee...realized it's kinda small and not expandable on the site. Know your turtles tee design ---> click here!


----------



## ShadowRancher

random question, does anyone crochet? I've knitted my whole life but crochet was just something that my grandma never knew so I never had anyone to learn it from. I tried teaching myself from books but that was way too confusing. I bring it up because I just found this free online tutorial course with videos that I'm trying to teach myself from and it seems promising

http://www.craftyminx.com/2011/11/crochet-school-.html/


----------



## Yvonne G

Good Monday Morning to one and all.

I'm taking Spencer ( the stray mama kitty) to the vet this a.m. to have her stitches removed. I'm also taking my in-the-house kitty, Molly. She's very sick and I'm just worried to death about her.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yvonne G said:


> Good Monday Morning to one and all.
> 
> I'm taking Spencer ( the stray mama kitty) to the vet this a.m. to have her stitches removed. I'm also taking my in-the-house kitty, Molly. She's very sick and I'm just worried to death about her.




Good luck!!! <3


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good evening  My tort is asleep now ... He wishes you a good morning/evening


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Good Monday Morning to one and all.
> 
> I'm taking Spencer ( the stray mama kitty) to the vet this a.m. to have her stitches removed. I'm also taking my in-the-house kitty, Molly. She's very sick and I'm just worried to death about her.


Hope she is well soon


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yvonne G said:


> Good Monday Morning to one and all.
> 
> I'm taking Spencer ( the stray mama kitty) to the vet this a.m. to have her stitches removed. I'm also taking my in-the-house kitty, Molly. She's very sick and I'm just worried to death about her.



I hope Molly is okay! I'm glad you got Spencer spayed. Its better for everyone. I hate having to do that but I would much rather not have a bunch of stray babies. I would feel bad.


----------



## tortadise

Busy weekend. I'm opening up a produce market hopefully august 1st. Was working on the "furniture" and display cases for it.

Cash register station


And a produce display thingy



And I didn't build it but bought it. The cooler section. This thing sucked to move. Weighs about 3 thousand pounds.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Anyways. Good morning all. I have an extra short shift at work today. 11-3. Then it gets crazy tomorrow when I got from 10-3 at one job and then 4-10 at the other. I'm going to go crazy.. Then I work all day at awful job fro. 11-7 on Wednesday and 12-9 all day Thursday... I'm excited to have Money!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

tortadise said:


> Busy weekend. I'm opening up a produce market hopefully august 1st. Was working on the "furniture" and display cases for it.
> 
> Cash register station
> View attachment 87299
> 
> And a produce display thingy
> View attachment 87300
> 
> 
> And I didn't build it but bought it. The cooler section. This thing sucked to move. Weighs about 3 thousand pounds.
> View attachment 87301


Can I come work for you?!


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortadise said:


> Busy weekend. I'm opening up a produce market hopefully august 1st. Was working on the "furniture" and display cases for it.
> 
> Cash register station
> View attachment 87299
> 
> And a produce display thingy
> View attachment 87300
> 
> 
> And I didn't build it but bought it. The cooler section. This thing sucked to move. Weighs about 3 thousand pounds.
> View attachment 87301


What are you planning to sell?


----------



## tortadise

AbdullaAli said:


> What are you planning to sell?


Locally grown produce, peaches, apples, kale, squash, tomatoes all that jazz. Homemade jams, pies, and honey. Just an all around natural market.


----------



## tortadise

tortoisetime565 said:


> Can I come work for you?!


Sure can come on down.


----------



## tortoisetime565

tortadise said:


> Sure can come on down.


Okay.. I live in Oklahoma... You should just open it on up in OK...


----------



## sibi

LoutheRussian said:


> Today's office window
> View attachment 87231
> p
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


 
Now that's a view that you don't get being a lifeguard (just kidding)  Nice Luke.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I have a stomach ache.  I think its from the gum I've been eating... hmmm..


 
That's because you're not supposed to eat gum...that would upset my stomach too.  When I was a little girl, I use to swallow my gum all the time, and felt sick afterwards all the time.


----------



## Elohi

tortadise said:


> Busy weekend. I'm opening up a produce market hopefully august 1st. Was working on the "furniture" and display cases for it.
> 
> Cash register station
> View attachment 87299
> 
> And a produce display thingy
> View attachment 87300
> 
> 
> And I didn't build it but bought it. The cooler section. This thing sucked to move. Weighs about 3 thousand pounds.
> View attachment 87301



Awesome!! And good luck!
Also, I spy a piano! My son would be trippin'. He wants to play every piano he sees. He's hilarious. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## sibi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Okay.. I live in Oklahoma... You should just open it on up in OK...





Cowboy_Ken said:


> Talkin sh*t with the ladies…


 
Just wait til your babies get as big as mine! The size and smell of their poop grows as they grow. And mine are more like 40 lbs now. But, even Baby Runt who's only 20 lbs poops worse then her big cousins. She's a hoot LOL


----------



## tortoisetime565

sibi said:


> Just wait til your babies get as big as mine! The size and smell of their poop grows as they grow. And mine are more like 40 lbs now. But, even Baby Runt who's only 20 lbs poops worse then her big cousins. She's a hoot LOL


Part of me can't wait until they are all full grown but then part of me can.. Because I'll be old... Like 30... That's 12years.... I want to have a life by then! Lol


----------



## sibi

dmmj said:


> Quick question, anyone here an uptown girl?
> Just curious.


 
I used to be when I lived in the tri state area. What do you need to know?


----------



## sibi

ShadowRancher said:


> random question, does anyone crochet? I've knitted my whole life but crochet was just something that my grandma never knew so I never had anyone to learn it from. I tried teaching myself from books but that was way too confusing. I bring it up because I just found this free online tutorial course with videos that I'm trying to teach myself from and it seems promising
> 
> http://www.craftyminx.com/2011/11/crochet-school-.html/


 
Yes, I crochet. My mother and aunts crocheted for many years. My mom crocheted a cover for my chine mantle months before she died. I haven't picked up a needle since, and it's been almost 10 years! So, yeah, I think I'll like this site. Thanks!!!


----------



## sibi

Hi Yvonne, I hope all went well at the vet's. What is wrong with Molly? Did she eat something that wasn't good for her? How old is she now? I hope she recovers fast for your sake.


----------



## Ashes

ShadowRancher said:


> random question, does anyone crochet? I've knitted my whole life but crochet was just something that my grandma never knew so I never had anyone to learn it from. I tried teaching myself from books but that was way too confusing. I bring it up because I just found this free online tutorial course with videos that I'm trying to teach myself from and it seems promising
> 
> http://www.craftyminx.com/2011/11/crochet-school-.html/


I do a little. Not much - not the best. Lol.


----------



## Jacqui

*waves* Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> That's because you're not supposed to eat gum...that would upset my stomach too.  When I was a little girl, I use to swallow my gum all the time, and felt sick afterwards all the time.



I use to swallow my gum too, but never had any problems.


----------



## Jacqui

ShadowRancher said:


> random question, does anyone crochet? I've knitted my whole life but crochet was just something that my grandma never knew so I never had anyone to learn it from. I tried teaching myself from books but that was way too confusing. I bring it up because I just found this free online tutorial course with videos that I'm trying to teach myself from and it seems promising
> 
> http://www.craftyminx.com/2011/11/crochet-school-.html/



I use to do quite a bit. My grandmother taught me as a child.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> *waves* Hi!



Hi there!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Good Monday Morning to one and all.
> 
> I'm taking Spencer ( the stray mama kitty) to the vet this a.m. to have her stitches removed. I'm also taking my in-the-house kitty, Molly. She's very sick and I'm just worried to death about her.



 What's wrong with the old girl?


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Busy weekend. I'm opening up a produce market hopefully august 1st. Was working on the "furniture" and display cases for it.



I really really like the display case you made. I know it looks like indoor/outdoor carpeting, but you might want to go with something even easier to clean and dry off.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Hi there!



Morning/afternoon Ms Jessica!


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> Hey, both Jacqui AND Yvonne live in the middle of no where. That doesn't scream "uptown" to me.



I don't live in the middle of nowhere... I live on the edge of a village and the other sides are corn fields.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning everybody! We lost the derby game . But had a good time anyway . Well the wife and her team lost . I won a free trip to catch rattle snakes in Rising Star Texas . Only caught one snake . No pictures because rattle snakes bite . Didn't want phone in my pocket and get distracted. You can't have no fun in the hospital .


----------



## Jacqui

lol sounds like a bit of an interesting weekend Mike.


----------



## mike taylor

Here is a picture of my wife doing her thing . She's the one in green in front with stars on her pantyhose .


----------



## Jacqui

She is looking pretty serious and intent there.


----------



## ShadowRancher

sibi said:


> Yes, I crochet. My mother and aunts crocheted for many years. My mom crocheted a cover for my chine mantle months before she died. I haven't picked up a needle since, and it's been almost 10 years! So, yeah, I think I'll like this site. Thanks!!!



That's very cool. I've just managed to finish 2 lines of stitches and I'm very proud of myself


----------



## mike taylor

When she puts on her skates her alter ego comes out. Lucrecia Mceval! Let me tell you she's scary.


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Good morning everybody! We lost the derby game . But had a good time anyway . Well the wife and her team lost . I won a free trip to catch rattle snakes in Rising Star Texas . Only caught one snake . No pictures because rattle snakes bite . Didn't want phone in my pocket and get distracted. You can't have no fun in the hospital .


People these day will probably hold the rattle snake from the tail and get a #selfie... You're right, always be cautious around things that will probably kill you


----------



## Yvonne G

R.I.P. my pretty little Molly Kitty. I'm very sad and will be off the Forum the rest of the day.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> R.I.P. my pretty little Molly Kitty. I'm very sad and will be off the Forum the rest of the day.
> 
> View attachment 87314
> View attachment 87315


May you feel better and may God give you something better for your patience


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yvonne G said:


> R.I.P. my pretty little Molly Kitty. I'm very sad and will be off the Forum the rest of the day.
> 
> View attachment 87314
> View attachment 87315




Oh, she was very pretty. I'm so sorry, Yvonne. Kitties are so special and losing a pet is always hard. *hugs*


----------



## T33's Torts

Sorry Yvonne.


----------



## T33's Torts

I decided on a roach instead of a millipede.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ohmygod that's really gross. Sorry Tiff...but eeeeek!


----------



## tortadise

Yvonne G said:


> R.I.P. my pretty little Molly Kitty. I'm very sad and will be off the Forum the rest of the day.
> 
> View attachment 87314
> View attachment 87315


Ahh man. So sorry Yvonne. It's never easy losing a good companion. She's in catnip filled meadows and streams of salmon jumping around.


----------



## sibi

tortadise said:


> Busy weekend. I'm opening up a produce market hopefully august 1st. Was working on the "furniture" and display cases for it.
> 
> Cash register station
> View attachment 87299
> 
> And a produce display thingy
> View attachment 87300
> 
> 
> And I didn't build it but bought it. The cooler section. This thing sucked to move. Weighs about 3 thousand pounds.
> View attachment 87301


 
That's great!!! We actually need more of these markets in the US. There's simply not enough of them especially here in Florida. Best to you with your new business


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortadise said:


> Ahh man. So sorry Yvonne. It's never easy losing a good companion. She's in catnip filled meadows and streams of salmon jumping around.



This is a great visual!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> R.I.P. my pretty little Molly Kitty. I'm very sad and will be off the Forum the rest of the day.
> 
> View attachment 87314
> View attachment 87315


Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss Yvonne! *hugs*


----------



## Ashes

Aww I'm so sorry, Yvonne..


----------



## StarSapphire22

@tortadise Are you opening the produce thing AND your zoo? You're gonna be busy busy!


----------



## sibi

I just read! Sorry for you Yvonne. (sorry that didn't one out right). I feel your pain, and I'm sad for you.


----------



## tortadise

StarSapphire22 said:


> @tortadise Are you opening the produce thing AND your zoo? You're gonna be busy busy!


Yes very very busy. The produce market will hopefully support the start of the zoo. At least enough cash flow to get things moving.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yvonne G said:


> R.I.P. my pretty little Molly Kitty. I'm very sad and will be off the Forum the rest of the day.
> 
> View attachment 87314
> View attachment 87315


Yvonne she was beautiful and I'm sure she had a beautiful life with you! I'm so sorry!


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> I decided on a roach instead of a millipede.


Abhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Elohi

Sorry about your kitty @Yvonne G


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Sorry about your kitty @Yvonne G


It's very awkward when you put two sad faces and a happy face appears...


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm at the airport waiting for Dylan's parents. His mom has a fear of flying, so I'm not sure what to expect. Which reminds me I have a funny story to share sometime.


----------



## tortoisetime565

My kitty, Dubbed Nugget, just ate a Mazuri pellet she found off the floor............ That was totally gonna be Rosie's!! Jk! Lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> It's very awkward when you put two sad faces and a happy face appears...


On the iPhone it looks like a happy face with punctuation marks around it... When I checked the computer it looked like two sad faces.... My bad


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> It's very awkward when you put two sad faces and a happy face appears...


You're right. But I think Yvonne knows where my heart is. Still getting to know her but I adore her and feel terrible about her kitty.  
I'll make sure to put a space between them next time. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I see the smiley in my app but viewing thru the forum itself, it's two frowny faces. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

That's what surprised me! She uses the website so there is nothing wrong (that she can see anyways)... This reminds me of when my cousin took his ostrich to the vet (she had eaten nails and other things) she had to stay in the vet, and all what they did to her costed about $800.... She had died but his friend that brought him the ostrich was kind enough to give him 3 more as I remember.... That is why someone should never give up and have hope, I hope we all are rewarded with better than what we lose. Never lose hope


----------



## tortoisetime565

I now have 50 lbs of Mazuri in stock. Woooohooo


----------



## Ashes

I had a guy walk in today, first thing in the morning.... "I have a dead Olive cat out back for you." Took me a second to realize he said dead.... He wanted it x-rayed because he was sure his neighbor shot it. 

Sure enough.... bullet still in cat. He's turning it into police. Apparently they've done this before to another cat....

What is wrong with people?.....


----------



## tortoisetime565

Ashes said:


> I had a guy walk in today, first thing in the morning.... "I have a dead Olive cat out back for you." Took me a second to realize he said dead.... He wanted it x-rayed because he was sure his neighbor shot it.
> 
> Sure enough.... bullet still in cat. He's turning it into police. Apparently they've done this before to another cat....
> 
> What is wrong with people?.....


That is awful. I would do very mean things to this neighbor!!


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> I had a guy walk in today, first thing in the morning.... "I have a dead Olive cat out back for you." Took me a second to realize he said dead.... He wanted it x-rayed because he was sure his neighbor shot it.
> 
> Sure enough.... bullet still in cat. He's turning it into police. Apparently they've done this before to another cat....
> 
> What is wrong with people?.....


 Ugh! Mean people suck!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Josh

Dropping in to say Hi

Very sad to hear about that cat, @Ashes . Some people are so cruel.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Josh said:


> Dropping in to say Hi
> 
> Very sad to hear about that cat, @Ashes . Some people are so cruel.


Hi josh!


----------



## Elohi

Josh said:


> Dropping in to say Hi
> 
> Very sad to hear about that cat, @Ashes . Some people are so cruel.


Hi Josh 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

I said hi first Elohi!


----------



## Ashes

Josh said:


> Dropping in to say Hi
> 
> Very sad to hear about that cat, @Ashes . Some people are so cruel.


Some people are.....

But hi @Josh!!


----------



## Elohi

Penny is a a funny girl. 
http://instagram.com/p/qcrQT5st4c/


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

The police probably will leave this incident for later, I don't blame them though, crueler people still roam the streets... I hope that neighbor stops (has anyone tried talking to him), I understand if you are worried about talking to him (he shot a cat) but someone needs to talk sense into him (maybe he will change, just maybe) Good luck


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Penny is a a funny girl.
> http://instagram.com/p/qcrQT5st4c/
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


They can share the video on Instagram using Instagrab, nice vid!


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> They can share the video on Instagram using Instagrab, nice vid!


They who? Lol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> They who? Lol
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


The tortoise forum.... Sorry everything seems clearer in my head


----------



## Elohi

Oh! Lol. Ok yeah, that makes sense to me now. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

AbdullaAli said:


> The police probably will leave this incident for later, I don't blame them though, crueler people still roam the streets... I hope that neighbor stops (has anyone tried talking to him), I understand if you are worried about talking to him (he shot a cat) but someone needs to talk sense into him (maybe he will change, just maybe) Good luck


Yeah they cornered him and he denies it. Tried to say he doesn't have a gun anymore yet he shoots coons all the time?... Hmm.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> Yeah they cornered him and he denies it. Tried to say he doesn't have a gun anymore yet he shoots coons all the time?... Hmm.


He's probably scared, maybe he never realized the damage a gun can do (to animals), he could have thrown the gun away once he saw the charges, the police won't try to look very hard for it...


----------



## AZtortMom

Josh said:


> Dropping in to say Hi
> 
> Very sad to hear about that cat, @Ashes . Some people are so cruel.


Hi Josh! *waves*


----------



## mike taylor

Sorry about your little cat Yvonne. Hi Mr. Josh .


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Mike!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, Tiffany who's it going? Good I hope .


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> My wife just send this two photo to me.
> 
> The little Leopard are trying very hard to get to some green over head.
> 
> View attachment 87287
> View attachment 87288


what a cutie pie.


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> Quick question, anyone here an uptown girl?
> Just curious.


I lived in midtown Detroit so that's kinda close right?


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> R.I.P. my pretty little Molly Kitty. I'm very sad and will be off the Forum the rest of the day.
> 
> View attachment 87314
> View attachment 87315


So sorry about your baby


----------



## Kerryann

I have had 917 calories today. I think I drank a few days worth of calories this weekend.


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> I have had 917 calories today. I think I drank a few days worth of calories this weekend.


Lol darn bachelorette parties...


----------



## tortoisetime565

This would be normal dinner at my house... Rosie soaking whilst we eat and after dinner my mother sings to her... Lol


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> This would be normal dinner at my house... Rosie soaking whilst we eat and after dinner my mother sings to her... Lol


Lol that is too cute!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Ashes said:


> Lol that is too cute!!


Cute.. What a weird way to spell Dysfunctional... Lol. Jk! Thanks bunches!!


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> Cute.. What a weird way to spell Dysfunctional... Lol. Jk! Thanks bunches!!


Lol!! I love it. 'Specially how tiny the little'un is!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Ashes said:


> Lol!! I love it. 'Specially how tiny the little'un is!!


She is really small! She is but a wee 42 grams!! Lol


----------



## Ashes

Aww mine is double that! I miss that small but I'm so excited he's growing!


----------



## mike taylor

mike taylor said:


> Hey, Tiffany who's it going? Good I hope .


How's stupid, stupid!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Ashes said:


> Aww mine is double that! I miss that small but I'm so excited he's growing!


I can't wait until she grows a little. Since she is lopsided she flips.... All.the.time!


----------



## Ashes

I hate when they flip! I always give him time to right himself... Wanna make sure he can just in case I'm gone... :/


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sorry about your loss Yvonne. 

And I can knit, not crochet. I went to michael's today with a new friend and I got a frame/burlap to mount this faux chalkboard art on the mantel. 

Before:



After:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So all the lighting/thunder storms we had Sunday created over 6,000 ground hits across the region, sparking at the least 144 new fires spread out over 10,000 acres. 
And here I thought it just a reason to harass Ava for being a wimpy Doberman!


----------



## Ashes

Hey guys - this isn't the start of shell rot, is it? That little spot in the middle on bottom half. His plastron looks normal, and the rest of his shell looks fine. Just curious - I'm no shell rot expert.


----------



## Telid

Ashes said:


> Hey guys - this isn't the start of shell rot, is it? That little spot in the middle on bottom half. His plastron looks normal, and the rest of his shell looks fine. Just curious - I'm no shell rot expert.
> View attachment 87374
> 
> View attachment 87375


Shell rot is typically on the bottom of the shell, because it's a fungus growing closer to the cooler/wetter surface. That looks like being dry to me.


----------



## mike taylor

Whatz zap o ning Ken!


----------



## Ashes

Telid said:


> Shell rot is typically on the bottom of the shell, because it's a fungus growing closer to the cooler/wetter surface. That looks like being dry to me.


Being dry?! But.... He's soaked daily... His enclosure is constantly 83% or above in humidity, never more than 88 degrees (that's during the warmest time of day).... :/ dangit all.


----------



## Telid

Ashes said:


> Being dry?! But.... He's soaked daily... His enclosure is constantly 83% or above in humidity, never more than 88 degrees (that's during the warmest time of day).... :/ dangit all.


Hey, I could very easily be wrong. I'd wait for the more experienced people around here for a second opinion!


----------



## dmmj

Kerryann said:


> I have had 917 calories today. I think I drank a few days worth of calories this weekend.


So is it like a balancing act?


----------



## Ashes

Lol I wasn't yelling at you, I promise. I was just like noooooooo!! I do all I can to keep him hydrated! Lol.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Ashes said:


> I hate when they flip! I always give him time to right himself... Wanna make sure he can just in case I'm gone... :/


I've watched Rosie and she can't seem to flip herself. But I have my mom, brother, and dad constantly check on her when I'm not home.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashley, could it be marbling? That's what I think, but I can't tell. 

Dyl's parents are over. They we're talking about his sister over dinner, and his mom goes "Sometimes she just needs to shut her big*** mouth...24/7" I swear I almost choked on my food.


----------



## Elohi

Umm...Freckles...
I skipped their soak today. Oops. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Lol darn bachelorette parties...


I wish delicious beer was lower in calories. I will drink less but I won't drink swill.


----------



## Kerryann

tortoisetime565 said:


> Cute.. What a weird way to spell Dysfunctional... Lol. Jk! Thanks bunches!!


Tomato... Tomato


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> So is it like a balancing act?


Isn't that what life is


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> Ashley, could it be marbling? That's what I think, but I can't tell.
> 
> Dyl's parents are over. They we're talking about his sister over dinner, and his mom goes "Sometimes she just needs to shut her big*** mouth...24/7" I swear I almost choked on my food.


Hmm. Maybe, but I'm not leaning that way... I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Telid

Ashes said:


> Lol I wasn't yelling at you, I promise. I was just like noooooooo!! I do all I can to keep him hydrated! Lol.


No worries. I'm a little curious to the answer myself, as I have something similar on one of mine where he likes to sleep directly under a CHE...

@N2TORTS - Hey JD, any insight as the resident redfoot expert?


----------



## Kerryann

We epoxied the floor. After putting down the epoxy we realized it's very similar to the wall color. It's insanity.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Too tired…gonna eat and go to bed. Had the fixins for a swell supper but instead boiling 4 Hebrew National hot dogs. 
On a side note, with this heat, why on earth would anyone be monitoring calories? Unless of course it's for monitoring the electric consumption for the heat pump that is a forced, COLD, air unit right now…watching Jon Stewart right now soon to fall asleep with a plate in my lap.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Telid said:


> where he likes to sleep directly under a CHE...


Raise the CHE. My Che's are all positioned over the humid hide or other hide section to avoid the hot spot they produce. Plus, they are close to 18" above the highest point over there to avoid a concentration of localized heat, dispersing it more as a background heat source when lights out comes.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I don't even use a CHE at night... Our house "low" is 78 for the night and is set at 82 when we're gone. Last I checked temps were in the high 80's outside still.. Blech, too warm! My car thermometer earlier read 109. But those are often skewed by pavement and such.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Even more odd to me was the excess amount of people out walking and running. It was 97 degrees and you just chose to go for a run? I don't even know how you stay hydrated at that point.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> I don't even use a CHE at night... Our house "low" is 78 for the night and is set at 82 when we're gone. Last I checked temps were in the high 80's outside still.. Blech, too warm! My car thermometer earlier read 109. But those are often skewed by pavement and such.


I'm a control freak and like everything automated. High tech-redneck, Mayberry meets Star Trek. That's this Cowboy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's the running part that freaks me out.


----------



## T33's Torts

I am one of those crazy people. I love running when its hot.  

I just got back from running. Blondie's mom is hilarious.  She made "right side up, not-so
-pineapple, pineapple upside down cake." So right after I run, I get to sit down and eat.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> I am one of those crazy people. I love running when its hot.
> 
> I just got back from running. Blondie's mom is hilarious.  She made "right side up, not-so
> -pineapple, pineapple upside down cake." So right after I run, I get to sit down and eat.


Running at all is a freak show to me. Unless of course you are zig-zagging to abound a gator getting you.


----------



## StarSapphire22

New doctor who trailer ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## mike taylor

The spot on your red foot tortoise looks like a rubbing mark . It has had some new growth the shell is soft .So check to see if one of his hides are rubbing the top of his shell . It could also be the start of marbling .


----------



## mike taylor

Zigzagging from a gator? What are you thinking? In Texas thats lunch on the move . If its a big gator than thats lunch for months .


----------



## mike taylor

So tiffany sounds like you are having fun with the mom and dad . Thats all that matters . You can really **** of his sister by hanging out with mom . Ha ha! So blondie doing good? Well what am I talking about? He gets to hangout with you all day . I bet he has a smile from ear to ear .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Personally Mike, I think if you're further away than 12' and not in a bog, you could just run. Never been in the position to test this theory, but I'm thinking reality is they don't get huge by exposing themselves on land too long. 
Zig zag is what the “experts" say works. I think with side mounted eyes, straight ahead would be best. That's just me though.


----------



## mike taylor

They don't run you down anyways Ken . They will run from you on land . But female gators on a nest will rush you . I have caught many of alligator and all tried to get way not chase me down . Ha ha I would not recommend taking a swim with one but on land they are pretty chill.


----------



## T33's Torts

I think if I was anywhere near an alligator, I wouldn't care where I'm running... just.. away. 

Dylan's doing relatively well. He lost his appetite, but he'll eat. He says he's always tired, but he still keeps up with everything on a day to day basis.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did I mention I was tired? I need to go to bed folks. 
The author attributed to my morning quote was none other than 
Confucius
孔子


----------



## mike taylor

Here is a little gator . Maybe a year or two old . He was a feisty little dude . We caught a couple months back and let them go . It's fun we caught them frog hunting . It's funny to grab a baby gator and toss it to a buddy thinking it's a frog . Ha ha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My boy went crawdaddying and in an hour or so he caught upwards of 100. No pregnant females.


----------



## T33's Torts

I used to have a few dozen in a tank. Fun stuff. Then we ate them. Not so fun.


----------



## T33's Torts

Look what I found! 





I believe this is from 5 or 6 years ago when we both dressed up as nerds for Halloween.  It was easier for me, being a natural and all. 
And his step brother being silly.


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> You're right. But I think Yvonne knows where my heart is. Still getting to know her but I adore her and feel terrible about her kitty.
> I'll make sure to put a space between them next time.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
That happened to me too, but I quickly corrected it and said, sorry that didn't come out right. Your not alone


----------



## sibi

mike taylor said:


> How's stupid, stupid!


 
Don't beat yourself up...it was funny and it made me laugh. So, you see, it wasn't really stupid :


Cowboy_Ken said:


> So all the lighting/thunder storms we had Sunday created over 6,000 ground hits across the region, sparking at the least 144 new fires spread out over 10,000 acres.
> And here I thought it just a reason to harass Ava for being a wimpy Doberman!


 
Cowboy, never underestimate animals. Ava may save your life one day. Listen to her next time and go under the bed when she does LOL


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Look what I found!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is from 5 or 6 years ago when we both dressed up as nerds for Halloween.  It was easier for me, being a natural and all.
> And his step brother being silly.


 
Holy cow, Tiff, you look like my sister when she was in her twenties!!!! Would you like to see how you might look in your 60's?


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did I mention I was tired? I need to go to bed folks.
> The author attributed to my morning quote was none other than
> Confucius
> 孔子


 I knew that! (smile from cheek to cheek)


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh my god Sibi I just literally LOL'd. That pic is of Blondie and his brother. I'm kind of super short and my hair is long and I don't dress all that well.


----------



## T33's Torts

I hate pictures, so be grateful Sylvia.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Oh my god Sibi I just literally LOL'd. That pic is of Blondie and his brother. I'm kind of super short and my hair is long and I don't dress all that well.


 
That's too funny. Well, my sister looks like Blondie anyway. I wonder if you look like me when I was a teen! I am just nearly 5 feet, and I had long hair most my life too. Ha


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I hate pictures, so be grateful Sylvia.


OMG, Tiff you're just so beautiful!!! Heck, I don't look anything like you when I was in my twenties. I'll try to post some pics, if I can dig them up.. Tiff, don't ever down yourself again in front of me. You have no reason to think any less of yourself, especially since you are really beautiful inside and out!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Goodnight never land 


Luke&Lou


----------



## sibi

LoutheRussian said:


> Goodnight never land
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


 
Good night Luke


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> I hate pictures, so be grateful Sylvia.



Why you hate picture?? It will be a such waste if you not taking picture. 

I like your smile. 

How is Blondie doing??


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good morning  my barley is growing now...


If you look closely you will see my tort in the corner!


Torts are like " Lay's " chips you cannt have just one ! The more you have the more you want . ~Grandpa Turtle 114


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning everyone  have a safe day


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> OMG, Tiff you're just so beautiful!!! Heck, I don't look anything like you when I was in my twenties. I'll try to post some pics, if I can dig them up.. Tiff, don't ever down yourself again in front of me. You have no reason to think any less of yourself, especially since you are really beautiful inside and out!


Tanks.  But hey, who knows, I could be a little old witch inside!


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Why you hate picture?? It will be a such waste if you not taking picture.
> 
> I like your smile.
> 
> How is Blondie doing??


I do have more and more as the time passes, but its just not my favorite thing ever. 
Good. He says the pain isn't as bad (ahem, pain killers) but he can't lay on his stomach or things like that.

Good morning Noel!!


----------



## Ashes

Morning all.


----------



## Elohi

Jessica, are we on Instagram educating the masses or what? Hehe. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> Morning all.



Good morning Ash!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## sibi

Good noting crew! I get to have my house cleaned today! How's everyone doing? No, Tiff, you're not a witch inside! We all know you. No one could be evil inside who takes such good care of a sick man!

Hey, where's Jacqui? I've got a question about this new format.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> Jessica, are we on Instagram educating the masses or what? Hehe.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Duh! I don't just post pretty pictures, you know. 

I'm trying to get the obviously ignorant people onto the site and learning things.


----------



## tortadise

Well crap. We lost the lease on our first option to open the produce market. Gotta love opening a Business and all the jump through hoops stages. Hope te second choice which I liked best is sill available. If not I got me a lovely commercial cooler. Haha


----------



## sibi

tortadise said:


> Well crap. We lost the lease on our first option to open the produce market. Gotta love opening a Business and all the jump through hoops stages. Hope te second choice which I liked best is sill available. If not I got me a lovely commercial cooler. Haha


 
Well, that sucks! Hope you do get the second choice. Hey, that commercial cooler may go well in a kitchen. I'd love to be able to have a kitchen with lots of commercial appliances.


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortadise said:


> Well crap. We lost the lease on our first option to open the produce market. Gotta love opening a Business and all the jump through hoops stages. Hope te second choice which I liked best is sill available. If not I got me a lovely commercial cooler. Haha



Think of all the tortoise veggies you could store!


----------



## tortadise

sibi said:


> Well, that sucks! Hope you do get the second choice. Hey, that commercial cooler may go well in a kitchen. I'd love to be able to have a kitchen with lots of commercial appliances.


Haha yeah it would except its 13' long


----------



## tortadise

StarSapphire22 said:


> Think of all the tortoise veggies you could store!


Oh I got a dedicated fridge for that already. It's always stocked


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortadise said:


> Well crap. We lost the lease on our first option to open the produce market. Gotta love opening a Business and all the jump through hoops stages. Hope te second choice which I liked best is sill available. If not I got me a lovely commercial cooler. Haha


Aww! I wanted to see how your market turned out... Keep us posted


----------



## tortadise

AbdullaAli said:


> Aww! I wanted to see how your market turned out... Keep us posted


It will be ok. I'm prepared with all the stuff. May be another time. But still waiting to hear back from the second choice.


----------



## tortadise

I've got our signs and everything made up. I'm ready. What do you all think? Not too bad for a starter sign. I got 2 of them. There vinyl exterior 8.5' X 3.5' so almost a sheet of plywood.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hearty harvest market sounds better in my opinion, but good job  *clapping hands*


----------



## Abdulla6169

I honestly thought this was an ad on my phone, lol! Until I really looked at it


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortadise said:


> I've got our signs and everything made up. I'm ready. What do you all think? Not too bad for a starter sign. I got 2 of them. There vinyl exterior 8.5' X 3.5' so almost a sheet of plywood.
> 
> View attachment 87465


I you're really looking for some good advertisement check the local news... Especially if they work on social media, I think a short vid would be great (done by someone with experience), I'm sure people will be flooding in!


----------



## tortadise

AbdullaAli said:


> I you're really looking for some good advertisement check the local news... Especially if they work on social media, I think a short vid would be great (done by someone with experience), I'm sure people will be flooding in!


Yeah I've already got 122 people following locally on a Facebook page I set up last week. Have an ad drafted up for local papers. Also have some discount ads I'm going to mass mall out. Should be a success starting up. Just need the location to be squared away. That's a big part of the whole deal.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Location is important! Seems here in SC there's a fruit stand on every corner! Fine by me because I love getting farm to table fresh peaches and greens. 

So I start the new job at 8am Monday. Thing is, target wants me to close Sunday evening which means 10pm or later... Tempted to call out because seriously I'll need sleep before starting a fulltime morning job.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Kim, I'm so happy you got your new job! I'll miss having someone to commiserate with on the joys of customer service though. 

Today and yesterday, all of my chats have been people complaining about either the licensing agreements (What do you mean I can't use a Student product for Business? Why can't I have multiple people using a subscription for one user?) or pricing ("$5/user/month is a bit steep. Can you do better on that for me?" Um, no?!).

People. I can't wait to work with animals all day who won't sass me.


----------



## N2TORTS

Telid said:


> No worries. I'm a little curious to the answer myself, as I have something similar on one of mine where he likes to sleep directly under a CHE...
> 
> @N2TORTS - Hey JD, any insight as the resident redfoot expert?


 Well T'......it's not shell rot .....but more than likely new growth...and or marbling like what was mentioned.......


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm sure I have a lifetime of customer service stories anyway. Like the lady returning saltines because they were "too salty" or a kid paying in a bag of nickels and pennies for a $15 purchase. Or the guy returning an iPad but leaving behind all his adult "movies" on it. 

Hard part will be getting up early every morning like an adult, lol.


----------



## Ashes

AbdullaAli said:


> I honestly thought this was an ad on my phone, lol! Until I really looked at it


Lol so did I.


----------



## Ashes

N2TORTS said:


> Well T'......it's not shell rot .....but more than likely new growth...and or marbling like what was mentioned.......


That makes me feel much better. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Jacqui

*huge huge grin*

I am having the most awesome day! Unexpectedly my youngest daughter came down to take me out for lunch and we invited her older sister, who invited her guy. So I enjoyed lunch with both my girls and a guy who I would love to have as a son (or son-in-law some day).

Then I came home and waited for the FedEx man. I was trying to get some spraying in back done before he would arrived. I had thought I was paying attention and listening for him, but I missed hearing him. Never fear, though I seldom get packages, this guy knows to check out my backyard if I don't answer the front door. So yep, he came down the alley to bring me my packages (as I was heading down the alley with clippers to go work in the front yard so I wouldn't miss him). Now that is service... not to mention he is nice and never grumpy.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Does anyone else have that one person who, no matter what they say, you just want to punch them in the face? UGH.


----------



## Jacqui

No, but I have some that I keep waiting for them to be looking up as a bird flies overhead and lets a big loose **** bomb...


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> No, but I have some that I keep waiting for them to be looking up as a bird flies overhead and lets a big loose **** bomb...


Works for me


----------



## jaizei

StarSapphire22 said:


> Does anyone else have that one person who, no matter what they say, you just want to punch them in the face? UGH.



hmmm. If my answer is 'no', does that mean I am that guy?


----------



## Jacqui

Is there somebody today your really wanting to do something nasty too? Assuming so, becaused you asked.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> hmmm. If my answer is 'no', does that mean I am that guy?



What does being a guy have to do with it?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> Is there somebody today your really wanting to do something nasty too? Assuming so, becaused you asked.


 
Maybe. 

I guess I don't really want to punch them...they just grate on my nerves.


----------



## sibi

Hey Jacqui, I'm so happy for you. It seems that you raised some pretty swell kids. It just so happens that they are grateful and thoughtful as well.
I truly wish I had kids like that. There's only one that's thoughtful, but he lives and works in Washington DC. He did say he and his wife may visit in the middle of October. If that comes about, I'll be doing the happy dance


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> What does being a guy have to do with it?


 
Could just be a figure of speech...


----------



## mike taylor

He's saying if he says no is he going to be the one who gets punched in the face .


----------



## mike taylor

And to answer your question . Yes I can think of three people.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its probably bad that I can think of at least 8. But oh well...


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Its probably bad that I can think of at least 8. But oh well...


 
Wow, you guys are tough. I mean, the most I ever do to those who rub me the wrong way is to be a loud sound piece , wordy, and irritating. But physically, I'd be afraid of someone hitting me harder


----------



## StarSapphire22

Littlefoot let me hand feed him! He never ever does that anymore. Squeeeee!


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Littlefoot let me hand feed him! He never ever does that anymore. Squeeeee!


I was hand feeding mine about an hour ago!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Taylor and I are between two songs for our first dance.

All of Me - John Legend
It's a very traditional sounding first dancey song, great lyrics...but kindof overplayed right now and a little more on the "safe" (aka boring) side.

Young and Beautiful - Lana del Rey
A great song, great orchestral background so its interesting to listen to, we really like it but worry it may be a little "out there." Plus the rhythms change a bit and Taylor's not a great dancer.

Any opinions?


----------



## T33's Torts

Being a Lana del Rey fan, I vote #2.


----------



## Ashes

I love, love, love Lana - I also vote #2.

We are going with Stolen by Boyce Avenue. Originally a Dashboard Confessional song but they are amazing. They cover any song and make it 100 times better (in my opinion). Listen to it - gives me goosebumps.  It was either that or the cover they did of the Journey song.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> *
> 
> a guy who I would love to have as a son (or son-in-law some day).


Did we have lunch today?


----------



## dmmj

StarSapphire22 said:


> Taylor and I are between two songs for our first dance.
> 
> All of Me - John Legend
> It's a very traditional sounding first dancey song, great lyrics...but kindof overplayed right now and a little more on the "safe" (aka boring) side.
> 
> Young and Beautiful - Lana del Rey
> A great song, great orchestral background so its interesting to listen to, we really like it but worry it may be a little "out there." Plus the rhythms change a bit and Taylor's not a great dancer.
> 
> Any opinions?


Don't know either song, I hope yur dad picks "I loved her first" it will bring the house down.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Too tired…gonna eat and go to bed. Had the fixins for a swell supper but instead boiling 4 Hebrew National hot dogs.
> On a side note, with this heat, why on earth would anyone be monitoring calories? Unless of course it's for monitoring the electric consumption for the heat pump that is a forced, COLD, air unit right now…watching Jon Stewart right now soon to fall asleep with a plate in my lap.


I am getting chunky from all the beers


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Running at all is a freak show to me. Unless of course you are zig-zagging to abound a gator getting you.


I love running.  That's how I lost all my weight. I need to run more often. Whos gonna come chase me with a spider in hand?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Personally Mike, I think if you're further away than 12' and not in a bog, you could just run. Never been in the position to test this theory, but I'm thinking reality is they don't get huge by exposing themselves on land too long.
> Zig zag is what the “experts" say works. I think with side mounted eyes, straight ahead would be best. That's just me though.


I say climb a tree..


----------



## Kerryann

Have you guys seen this? Mikey sent it to me today. He's so fast. I think Henry runs that fast when I put him outside. He runs really fast back towards the house. 
http://www.neatorama.com/2014/07/13/This-Is-the-Fastest-Tortoise-in-the-World/#!bfFVnI


----------



## Kerryann

jaizei said:


> hmmm. If my answer is 'no', does that mean I am that guy?


I really don't feel like that about anyone either. Even if someone upsets me I get over it really easy.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> Taylor and I are between two songs for our first dance.
> 
> All of Me - John Legend
> It's a very traditional sounding first dancey song, great lyrics...but kindof overplayed right now and a little more on the "safe" (aka boring) side.
> 
> Young and Beautiful - Lana del Rey
> A great song, great orchestral background so its interesting to listen to, we really like it but worry it may be a little "out there." Plus the rhythms change a bit and Taylor's not a great dancer.
> 
> Any opinions?


I like all of me and you just reminded me i have to find wedding music for the processional and the bridal march and i want cool stuff.


----------



## Ashes

Look at how much little dude has grown.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello everyone. How are you all doing?

It's been very busy for the past couple days. Also felt little sick due to in and out of air conditioning all day long. I better don't get sick because I;m about to coming home.


----------



## Jacqui

Yes, no being sick on the plane or once you get to be home with your lady.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Hey Jacqui, I'm so happy for you. It seems that you raised some pretty swell kids. It just so happens that they are grateful and thoughtful as well.
> I truly wish I had kids like that. There's only one that's thoughtful, but he lives and works in Washington DC. He did say he and his wife may visit in the middle of October. If that comes about, I'll be doing the happy dance



Well my fingers are crossed for you that they make it down. I don't know how much I had to do with how they turned out, I think they made themselves into who and what they are today, but thanks for the nice words.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Did we have lunch today?



Ummmm no you were not there.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> Look at how much little dude has grown.



 Sure is grownin'!


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> I love running.  That's how I lost all my weight. I need to run more often. Whos gonna come chase me with a spider in hand?


I run 45 minutes to an hour three of four times a week before I get sick. That kept me in sharp but the side effects of the chemo treatment make the running very difficult for me now. Now I'm about 10 lb over with the weight I like to have. I need to find another method of losing weight fast.

Any idea? Please don't tell me I need to be on slam-fast diet.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Yes, no being sick on the plane or once you get to be home with your lady.


Yes.... I been that once, been sick on the flight. That was a very long flight. Not fun.


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Sure is grownin'!


I'm so excited!! Means I gotta be doing something right!!


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> I'm so excited!! Means I gotta be doing something right!!



Yeppers


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Yes.... I been that once, been sick on the flight. That was a very long flight. Not fun.



That has to suck big time.


----------



## bouaboua

Fill me in....What are the latest gossip??

More upcoming bride?? New baby on the way? Now puppy? New torts ready to hatch?? 

Can you tell I been little bored?


----------



## T33's Torts

I mostly run to keep from loosing weight. My metabolism hates me, so its that or consume animals. *scrunches nose* No thanks... I'll run.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Tasty, tasty animals... 

I like ice cream too much.


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Look at how much little dude has grown.
> View attachment 87537
> View attachment 87538


He's starting to be medium dude


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm home from my 12 hour day. I'm exhausted.. Cold front this week so I get to use the Greenhouse!!!! )


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> I run 45 minutes to an hour three of four times a week before I get sick. That kept me in sharp but the side effects of the chemo treatment make the running very difficult for me now. Now I'm about 10 lb over with the weight I like to have. I need to find another method of losing weight fast.
> 
> Any idea? Please don't tell me I need to be on slam-fast diet.


Watch your calories and cut them to 1800 a day and walk a lot. 
Cutting calories takes weight off me every time but you have to be disciplined. It's all math, calories in and calories out.

Who thinks it's appropriate to light off mortars at 10 pm on a work night? Hill billy deluxe does but as Mike pointed out the night is young for people who don't work.
My neighbors have small kids. I'm sure the police have already been called. This is a prime example of not being neighborly.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> I mostly run to keep from loosing weight. My metabolism hates me, so its that or consume animals. *scrunches nose* No thanks... I'll run.


Hi Tiff: How are you and Blondie doing? When is the next treatment for him? Is once every two week or three week? Do he need to have blood work done before each treatment?


----------



## StarSapphire22

dmmj said:


> Don't know either song, I hope yur dad picks "I loved her first" it will bring the house down.


 
Dads not invited.


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> He's starting to be medium dude


lol right? How long can I call him little dude??


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> Dads not invited.


Having family issues is hard at wedding time. We are having wedding drama with family.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann said:


> Have you guys seen this? Mikey sent it to me today. He's so fast. I think Henry runs that fast when I put him outside. He runs really fast back towards the house.
> http://www.neatorama.com/2014/07/13/This-Is-the-Fastest-Tortoise-in-the-World/#!bfFVnI




This is hilarious. That tort can book! Thanks Karryann


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> lol right? How long can I call him little dude??


As long as you want. I call my six yr old lab my puppy still.


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> Watch your calories and cut them to 1800 a day and walk a lot.
> Cutting calories takes weight off me every time but you have to be disciplined. It's all math, calories in and calories out.
> 
> Who thinks it's appropriate to light off mortars at 10 pm on a work night? Hill billy deluxe does but as Mike pointed out the night is young for people who don't work.
> My neighbors have small kids. I'm sure the police have already been called. This is a prime example of not being neighborly.


Right.....Discipline...... It is little hard when I travel. I generally not watching the intake of calories and this weather in China are really deter my mind of walking. I do walk up to the 6th floor of my office instead of taking the elevator. 

I have a neighbor in the back of my house are having part every weekend. And they make sure all the neighbor aware of that........


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> Right.....Discipline...... It is little hard when I travel. I generally not watching the intake of calories and this weather in China are really deter my mind of walking. I do walk up to the 6th floor of my office instead of taking the elevator.
> 
> I have a neighbor in the back of my house are having part every weekend. And they make sure all the neighbor aware of that........


I wouldn't be hateful of it was the weekend.


----------



## Kerryann

As hateful... Maybe hateful but not this much


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Hi Tiff: How are you and Blondie doing? When is the next treatment for him? Is once every two week or three week? Do he need to have blood work done before each treatment?


Good. I'm having a lot of fun with his parents. Weekly, but bloodwork every other.


----------



## T33's Torts

Kim, July is national ice cream month, and I'm showing my support. I actually eat a lot, more than I probably should, but I can't keep myself from loosing weight. I'm not insanely skinny, I'm very averagely proportioned, but I don't know. Weirdness.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm home from my 12 hour day. I'm exhausted.. Cold front this week so I get to use the Greenhouse!!!! )


Then go to sleep! Or.... have some coffee...  My soul's already stained, no ones judgin'.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Kerryann said:


> Having family issues is hard at wedding time. We are having wedding drama with family.


 
My dad and stepmom were physically and emotionally abusive growing up. I used to be a daddys girl, but she changed him. At first, he just didn't stop her. Now he's totally brainwashed. I cut them out of my life 3 years ago. I miss him and I'd love for my daddy to walk me down the aisle, give me away, and dance with me. But the man he is now just isn't my daddy. Family drama at wedding time is bad...but I don't think anything can eat a bride up like her father not being there.


----------



## dmmj

bouaboua said:


> Right.....Discipline...... It is little hard when I travel. I generally not watching the intake of calories and this weather in China are really deter my mind of walking. I do walk up to the 6th floor of my office instead of taking the elevator.
> 
> I have a neighbor in the back of my house are having part every weekend. And they make sure all the neighbor aware of that........


Sounds like fun


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Good. I'm having a lot of fun with his parents. Weekly, but bloodwork every other.




So, Blondie is who I thought looks like my sister, Tiff? LOL And, let me get this straight, Blondie is your fiancé? If not, I'm totally confused


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Good. I'm having a lot of fun with his parents. Weekly, but bloodwork every other.


Weekly treat will be tough, But he is very young. Is this treatment will make him lost body hair?


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> Sounds like fun


Yeah......They do......


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Well I'm off to a good start celebrating ice cream month. I have a coupon for a free Ben n Jerry's pint so no way I can let that go to waste!


----------



## Ashes

sibi said:


> So, Blondie is who I thought looks like my sister, Tiff? LOL And, let me get this straight, Blondie is your fiancé? If not, I'm totally confused


Lol! Yes and yes!


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> My dad and stepmom were physically and emotionally abusive growing up. I used to be a daddys girl, but she changed him. At first, he just didn't stop her. Now he's totally brainwashed. I cut them out of my life 3 years ago. I miss him and I'd love for my daddy to walk me down the aisle, give me away, and dance with me. But the man he is now just isn't my daddy. Family drama at wedding time is bad...but I don't think anything can eat a bride up like her father not being there.


I'm so sorry Jessica. But don't let that get to you. Lots things in our life are not perfect, we can just make the best of it.

I will believe you will have a wonderful wedding without your father. But at the same time I'm puzzled how can a father miss that? not participating in their daughter's weeding? I'm puzzled.........


----------



## bouaboua

RosieRedfoot said:


> Well I'm off to a good start celebrating ice cream month. I have a coupon for a free Ben n Jerry's pint so no way I can let that go to waste!


Did you see me turning GREEN?????

Because I'm so envy of you........ICE CREAM MONTH! ! ! ! ! ! Not fair.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Then go to sleep! Or.... have some coffee...  My soul's already stained, no ones judgin'.


I'm working in my greenhouse trying to keep it warm for the night for the turtles.


----------



## Ashes

We had record temps today... High of like 68. That's unheard of here in July... We are usually 90s and HOT!! I love it! But it makes my house and tort enclosure colder. :/ still above 80 degrees in his home, though, so I'll take it! Just worried about overnight..


----------



## Telid

StarSapphire22 said:


> Does anyone else have that one person who, no matter what they say, you just want to punch them in the face? UGH.


Is it me?


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> So, Blondie is who I thought looks like my sister, Tiff? LOL And, let me get this straight, Blondie is your fiancé? If not, I'm totally confused


You've got it. Although I considered lying so it'd seem you're loosing it.


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> You've got it. Although I considered lying so it'd seem you're loosing it.


Lol brat


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Did you see me turning GREEN?????
> 
> Because I'm so envy of you........ICE CREAM MONTH! ! ! ! ! ! Not fair.


I'll getch'ya my pretty!


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> I'm so sorry Jessica. But don't let that get to you. Lots things in our life are not perfect, we can just make the best of it.
> 
> I will believe you will have a wonderful wedding without your father. But at the same time I'm puzzled how can a father miss that? not participating in their daughter's weeding? I'm puzzled.........


 
Thank you. <3

He made it clear the one time we've spoken (regarding my grandmothers cancer and her time left) that he disapproves. He actually told me that eventually Taylor will see "what a selfish, deceitful, manipulative little girl" I am and leave me. Like, um no, pretty sure you're talking about your wife. Though he'll never leave her. He's given up everything already for her, and still worships the ground she walks on, sooo...yeah.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Telid said:


> Is it me?


 
No.


----------



## dmmj

bouaboua said:


> I'm so sorry Jessica. But don't let that get to you. Lots things in our life are not perfect, we can just make the best of it.
> 
> I will believe you will have a wonderful wedding without your father. But at the same time I'm puzzled how can a father miss that? not participating in their daughter's weeding? I'm puzzled.........


That puzzles me as well.


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> Lol brat


Yes.......She is a brat alright. But a cute one......We can keep her.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Hahaha I just pictured us all ganging up on the mods like, "Puhleeeeeeease can we keep her? I'll feed her and love her forever, promise! Pleeeeeeease?!"


----------



## tortoisetime565

Lows of 62-65 tonight and rain. I have the torts inside the greenhouse and a basking spot. So I'm sure they will do fine!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Here's Oogway already enjoying herself!


----------



## StarSapphire22

You should CHE that bad boy.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Thank you. <3
> 
> He made it clear the one time we've spoken (regarding my grandmothers cancer and her time left) that he disapproves. He actually told me that eventually Taylor will see "what a selfish, deceitful, manipulative little girl" I am and leave me. Like, um no, pretty sure you're talking about your wife. Though he'll never leave her. He's given up everything already for her, and still worships the ground she walks on, sooo...yeah.


What???????

I'm not here to judging your Dad but how can a father have that kind of wishing???? for the daughter that just about to get marry? I felt sad for him. From the very limited conversation I had here in the forum I cannot and will not believe you will be a such evil person as he calls you. My daughter also did a quite few thing I'm not approve of it but I will never call her all that. 

I know he will regret one day. He will regret one day. Because I can tell you still care very much of him......This is character.


----------



## tortoisetime565

StarSapphire22 said:


> You should CHE that bad boy.


I only have a 150 watt CHE and it gets 1500+ degrees and I don't have another ceramic lamp that can withstand that power... And I have an extension cord run out there but I have to 'share' power with my brother... Its an annoying ordeal. But I figured some heat is better than none. And other than that square its dark.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Yes.......She is a brat alright. But a cute one......We can keep her.


Hahahaha!!!


----------



## Ashes

Goodnight my friends.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Thank you. <3
> 
> He made it clear the one time we've spoken (regarding my grandmothers cancer and her time left) that he disapproves. He actually told me that eventually Taylor will see "what a selfish, deceitful, manipulative little girl" I am and leave me. Like, um no, pretty sure you're talking about your wife. Though he'll never leave her. He's given up everything already for her, and still worships the ground she walks on, sooo...yeah.


Your dad and mine could be related. When I told my dad, he went for a different approach. He told me Dylan is stupid for wanted to marry me, that he'll come to his senses.


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> Goodnight my friends.


Good Night! ! ! Sweet dream.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Your dad and mine could be related. When I told my dad, he went for a different approach. He told me Dylan is stupid for wanted to marry me, that he'll come to his senses.


 
Our dads are dumb.

sometimes I swear you're like my skinny, tiny twin tiff.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Hi Tiff: How are you and Blondie doing? When is the next treatment for him? Is once every two week or three week? Do he need to have blood work done before each treatment?


Oh, and they have a tentative surgery date now. But I'm not sure, one of his doc's isn't on board quite yet.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Our dads are dumb.
> 
> sometimes I swear you're like my skinny, tiny twin tiff.


Maybe you two are related......Hahahahahaha........All is good......All is good.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Our dads are dumb.
> 
> sometimes I swear you're like my skinny, tiny twin tiff.


But you're nicer than I am.  I would've said our dads are (somethimg along the lines of) ******* ********.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Oh, and they have a tentative surgery date now. But I'm not sure, one of his doc's isn't on board quite yet.


I know. It will take many department's doctors to work together for a surgery. Just keep us updated. We will keep you two in our thoughts and Prayer.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah. I'm tired. They have him stronger pain meds. Now he's all loopy.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Yeah. I'm tired. They have him stronger pain meds. Now he's all loopy.




Hey, Tiff, did you tell Blondie how I said I thought my sister looked like him? Lol


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Yeah. I'm tired. They have him stronger pain meds. Now he's all loopy.


After my surgery, My doctor gave me some medicine for pain that don't make me loopy but constipated, That is no fun. I did not go to the bathroom for more then a week.........I don't need to go into detail how the treated me for that. No fun for sure.............

I like loopy medicine better........


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Hey, Tiff, did you tell Blondie how I said I thought my sister looked like him? Lol


He says to let you know that you have an extremely attractive sister.


----------



## T33's Torts

Eeek.. Sounds very unpleasant Steve. He only takes it before bed so he can sleep comfortably.


----------



## bouaboua

That's good then. Take good care of yourself because we all need you here.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Eeek.. Sounds very unpleasant Steve. He only takes it before bed so he can sleep comfortably.


 
[Q
UOTE="T33's Torts, post: 898433, member: 32484"]He says to let you know that you have an extremely attractive sister. [/QUOTE]

I agree


----------



## T33's Torts

I'd rather be here.  I'm tired, good night guys.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> I'd rather be here.  I'm tired, good night guys.


Good night! !


----------



## T33's Torts

Have a great day Steven!


----------



## bouaboua

Pretend to be a night watchmen in Pretend Chat...............

Wish all the member of the forum will have a great sleep and a dandy day tomorrow. Same with our shelled friend and kids.


----------



## Abdulla6169

It's about 4pm here now, or about 5 am in Los Angles... I'm currently playing a game from the 90s...


Does anyone know it? Pokemon was my favorite game as a kid (with harvest moon as well)... Have a nice day!


----------



## Elohi

Good morning all. Remember the cave? Well the cavers came and checked it out and now a biologist wants to have a look because it's in an area with a high probability for federally listed species. There have been no permits issues for my area apparently to go ahead with cave fling without checking for these endangered species so apparently this builder is in violation but now the problem is, they have either started filling it, or have parked a backhoe over the hole for some other reason instead of following protocol. Many of us in the area are now more than just concerned now that they have zero intention following the rules. I mean, we already knew that when they filled the previous cave but we are trying to protect this cave if it needs protecting. If it doesn't then that's fine but it needs to be known before just filling it. So again I'm waiting for 8am to make phone calls to have USFWS law enforcement out here to stop them before it too late. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

That's sounds worrying, why would they want to fill it? Won't they be just wasting some time, or will they make a profit?


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning everybody! *​


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> That's sounds worrying, why would they want to fill it? Won't they be just wasting some time, or will they make a profit?



They would want to fill it, so they can build or use the land. Also as an open cave, it would draw folks (especially children) and could be dangerous with them being held liable for any accidents.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm finally an active member! I'm so happy  I just wish a can skip ahead to "experienced member"! *Hoping the forum throws me an online party*


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> They would want to fill it, so they can build or use the land. Also as an open cave, it would draw folks (especially children) and could be dangerous with them being held liable for any accidents.


We don't have caves here  I think they should keep it there, a lot of animals probably rely on it! Can't they use the drawing factor to their advantage? Like a documentary about it or some wildlife conservation efforts? People are too narrow-minded


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> We had record temps today... High of like 68. That's unheard of here in July... We are usually 90s and HOT!! I love it! But it makes my house and tort enclosure colder. :/ still above 80 degrees in his home, though, so I'll take it! Just worried about overnight..



I know, isn't this weather awesome? I for one am loving it and could go the rest of July with these temps. Unfortunately it about a week it goes back up with a 100 plus day.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm finally an active member! I'm so happy  I just wish a can skip ahead to "experienced member"! *Hoping the forum throws me an online party*



No party, but we might congratulate you in this thread.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> We don't have caves here  I think they should keep it there, a lot of animals probably rely on it! Can't they use the drawing factor to their advantage? Like a documentary about it or some wildlife conservation efforts? People are too narrow-minded



I doubt the cave has anything "special" enough about it to warrant using it as a drawing factor or for a documentary. In some places caves are very common, not in my area however. Hopefully they get it stopped atleast long enough to do a full study on the cave.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Hahaha I just pictured us all ganging up on the mods like, "Puhleeeeeeease can we keep her? I'll feed her and love her forever, promise! Pleeeeeeease?!"



We Mods are harder to get to then that.... money bribes usually works better. 




.... and to those with no sense of humor, no we Mods don't take bribes.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Watch your calories and cut them to 1800 a day and walk a lot.
> Cutting calories takes weight off me every time but you have to be disciplined. It's all math, calories in and calories out.
> 
> Who thinks it's appropriate to light off mortars at 10 pm on a work night? Hill billy deluxe does but as Mike pointed out the night is young for people who don't work.
> My neighbors have small kids. I'm sure the police have already been called. This is a prime example of not being neighborly.



Look on the flip side, do you do noisy things (like repair work, mowing, gunning loud engines) in the early morning hours? How do you think those folks who work graveyard and are trying to sleep feel about you? I understand what your saying, but there are always more sides to things. 'Sides how long does the noise making last?


----------



## Jacqui

Am I the only one who keeps getting logged out of here?


----------



## Elohi

I received an email telling me the cave is in an area of interest for some endangered species but without legal intervention, species and information about their biology and their habitat range will be lost. If I can keep them from filling it until authorities get here, then that's what I need to do. Parking a backhoe on top of it is not smarty it should be fenced instead but they have no regard for the environment whatsoever. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

I got logged out today too... Maybe they have to do that because of a fancy computer reason I don't know how to explain...


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> But you're nicer than I am.  I would've said our dads are (somethimg along the lines of) ******* ********.



You're plenty nice! I bet Dyl-pickle thinks your nice, too. 

Good morning everyone! We have a bunch of visitors from Microsoft and our chat software developer company in office today, so we have to dress up and behave ourselves. I don't know if I'll be on much throughout the day today. Instagram might be kinda boring today too. Booooo.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning for some of you earlier riser.......Good Morning.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> You're plenty nice! I bet Dyl-pickle thinks your nice, too.
> 
> Good morning everyone! We have a bunch of visitors from Microsoft and our chat software developer company in office today, so we have to dress up and behave ourselves. I don't know if I'll be on much throughout the day today. Instagram might be kinda boring today too. Booooo.


Do they get to look at our chat history? If yes, how do I join? lol, just kidding  I hope everything is going to be better for the forum! Good luck!


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> Do they get to look at our chat history? If yes, how do I join? lol, just kidding  I hope everything is going to be better for the forum! Good luck!



This is for my job, not the forum...


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> This is for my job, not the forum...


Oops! My bad, I thought it was related to the forum!


----------



## Ashes

Lol good morning all.


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> Oops! My bad, I thought it was related to the forum!



No, I work at Microsoft.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good luck then!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi what is in the cave?


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortoisetime565 said:


> Elohi what is in the cave?



Monsters that will eat your face off.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Sorry guys, I'm feeling a bit cranky and feisty today.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> Elohi what is in the cave?


Here is probably the real answer:
Tennessee caves are an underworld filled with glow worms, stalactites, stalagmites and blind salamanders. No person knows for sure how many caves are under the state’s surface. Cavers estimate that there are nearly 9,000 caves in Tennessee. Risks are present when exploring these caves. These risks include getting lost, rocks falling down, blocked passages and hypothermia. It’s always wise to use the buddy system when exploring caves.
In general, Tennessee has an unusual geology that causes subsistence. This can create cave-ins and sinkholes, especially after a heavy rain. Visitors to caves should always tell a person where they are going.Is this new to you? Catch up here
Blue Springs cave offers unique dangers as one of Tennessee’s longest caves at 33 miles. It’s a huge cave with many miles of tunnels, waterfalls and formations. The original entrance has been sealed off, and it is on private property. A caver was recently found floating dead in a pool here.
Bunkum Cave at Cordell Hull State Park has the second largest cave opening in the state. It measures 100-feet in width and 30-feet in height. Visitors may not enter this cave past the entrance without a permit from the park office. Billy Hull cooked moonshine here. This is moonshiner territory, and visitors must be careful where they visit.
From: http://www.tennesseecaves.com/2013/06/27/what-is-the-most-hazardous-tennessee-cave-system/#more-13


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi doesn't live in Tennessee....


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Elohi doesn't live in Tennessee....


I thought she did, my bad! I'll continue searching,


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Sorry guys, I'm feeling a bit cranky and feisty today.


Go have a cup coffee or hot chocolate??

You will be fine soon.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Here is an amazing website for Texas (she lives there)
Link: http://www.texascaves.org/cave_life.html


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Sorry guys, I'm feeling a bit cranky and feisty today.


Second thought..........

Are you perform better when you felling bit of cranky and feisty??


----------



## Abdulla6169

Am I the only one that likes when I show some interest but not to the extent of replying? I usually like post to show that I didn't totally ignore someone... I also like posts when they are very helpful.


----------



## sibi

Good morning crew. The cave thing sounds real interesting! My hubby joined the forum, and we're playing a little game on whose the wife. Oh, and he posted a pic of my two big monsters chilling at the doorway of their outside enclosure. If you care to check it out, the thread is entitled, "Hello from Florida," I think. His user name is Michigan Frog.


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> Second thought..........
> 
> Are you perform better when you felling bit of cranky and feisty??



No, cause I have to be super nice to people.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> No, cause I have to be super nice to people.


The perfect reply


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Good morning crew. The cave thing sounds real interesting! My hubby joined the forum, and we're playing a little game on whose the wife. Oh, and he posted a pic of my two big monsters chilling at the doorway of their outside enclosure. If you care to check it out, the thread is entitled, "Hello from Florida," I think.


I told him he not only have a beautiful but also smart wife. I think I was not too far off.........


----------



## StarSapphire22

I work chat support. They think I'm being mean if you're just moderately nice, because text is so easily misinterpreted. So you've gotta use lots of smiley faces and exclamation marks and sound super duper excited!   

Sigh.


----------



## Abdulla6169

For some reason I imagine you logging into you husband's account and saying how you are such a nice wife, lol.... I probably thinking of pranking people too much


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> I work chat support. They think I'm being mean if you're just moderately nice, because text is so easily misinterpreted. So you've gotta use lots of smiley faces and exclamation marks and sound super duper excited!
> 
> Sigh.


People will also freak out if you type in all caps because it shows you're "angry"... 
Normal:
People in the internet are a lot better than they are in real life 

Angry: 
PEOPLE ON THE INTERNET ARE A LOT BETTER THAN THEY ARE IN REAL LIFE!!!!!!!


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> For some reason I imagine you logging into you husband's account and saying how you are such a nice wife, lol.... I probably thinking of pranking people too much


 
You are spot on Now I have to behave myself. He's watching me too. Yesterday he was going over all my posts for way back. Oh man, I could be I could be in trouble


----------



## Elohi

I'm working with the right agencies to get the cave investigated for endangered species but this builder is filling caves without permits or any regard for the environment. I'm sick about this. I keep trying the number I have for USFWS but in not getting an answer or a voicemail. I'll try again at 9:30. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

It is almost 10:30 PM here. Time to check-out here. 

You all please carry-on on this and may everyone have a great day at work and or play! ! ! ! !


----------



## T33's Torts

Good night Steven!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night!


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> You are spot on Now I have to behave myself. He's watching me too. Yesterday he was going over all my posts for way back. Oh man, I could be I could be in trouble



Hi Mr. Sibi!!! *waves*  Sylvia has been very good on the forum. She hasn't been mean at all! *nods head convincingly*


*whispers* Sibi, you think i fooled him?


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> I'm working with the right agencies to get the cave investigated for endangered species but this builder is filling caves without permits or any regard for the environment. I'm sick about this. I keep trying the number I have for USFWS but in not getting an answer or a voicemail. I'll try again at 9:30.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Did you find out if the builder has a TCEQ or SWPPP sign posted on the limits of construction anywhere?


----------



## Elohi

I spoke with someone at tceq and he upset me by making me feel like I didn't know the difference between a man made test hole and a cave. Some cavers came out and the cave now has a listed name and coords. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Oh and the tceq guy also wasn't concerned with it because it wasn't in the recharge zone. Pay no mind to the possibility of federally listed species though! Ugh!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## ShadowRancher

Elohi said:


> I spoke with someone at tceq and he upset me by making me feel like I didn't know the difference between a man made test hole and a cave. Some cavers came out and the cave now has a listed name and coords.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



 sorry he was a jerk but at least some progress is being made!


----------



## Elohi

I'm soooo glad I contacted the TCC, they have been a wealth of helpful info about who to contact. At this point it's just documentation of a possible violation because they've already started filling it and damaging it. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Someone come work for me?.... It a vet clinic.... You'll have fun, promise.... :/ lol


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> Oh and the tceq guy also wasn't concerned with it because it wasn't in the recharge zone. Pay no mind to the possibility of federally listed species though! Ugh!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Really? Wow. Must of been his first day or a veteran that is just counting his days to retirement. TXPW is your best bet then. Sad so many people just don't care, even agencies that are suppose to be mandating properly done ordinances.


----------



## Elohi

I was shocked at how the conversation with tceq went. He had absolutely no interest in having the cave looked at. TCC helped me get in touch with people who came out and named it. It's now listed despite the fact that it's now being covered and damaged. A cave biologist wanted in there because it's in the range for the federally listed species I mentioned before. If it has endangered species, samples need collected and the area needs protected. :0/


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

What did they name it?


----------



## Yvonne G

"Cave" !!!!


----------



## Elohi

Lol Yvonne!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Hi Mr. Sibi!!! *waves*  Sylvia has been very good on the forum. She hasn't been mean at all! *nods head convincingly*
> 
> 
> *whispers* Sibi, you think i fooled him?


 
Geez Tiff, if you're any more discrete, the whole forum may get wind of this and send Matt •••••remarks


----------



## Abdulla6169

Currently eating watermelon:


Don't worry he's constipated


----------



## StarSapphire22

I HATE EVERYONE TODAY. Except Taylor. And maybe some of you guys.


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> Oh and the tceq guy also wasn't concerned with it because it wasn't in the recharge zone. Pay no mind to the possibility of federally listed species though! Ugh!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 I hope you got his name. Report him to his superiors, then take it a step further, if necessary. What a jerk! Now, see, this the kind of stuff that tics me off!


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> I HATE EVERYONE TODAY. Except Taylor. And maybe some of you guys.


That  makes it seem too innocent....


----------



## StarSapphire22

I haven't been sleeping well. I am feeling a bit rage-y today.


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> I hope you got his name. Report him to his superiors, then take it a step further, if necessary. What a jerk! Now, see, this the kind of stuff that tics me off!


 
Can you physically stand over it and prevent them from completely destroying the cave. What are the police saying, if anything?


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> That  makes it seem too innocent....


 
Sorry to hear you're having a crapy day, Jessica . Can't you just say you're not feeling well and go home so that you can sleep?


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> I haven't been sleeping well. I am feeling a bit rage-y today.


Mr. Obvious here, if you are sleep deprived you should probably go to sleep, lol  it's currently 9:00 pm here, is it working time in the US? Rest well and have a good morning or night or afternoon or where ever time you have...


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> Sorry to hear you're having a crapy day, Jessica . Can't you just say you're not feeling well and go home so that you can sleep?



No. I've had to miss a lot of time because of medical issues, but apparently my doctor messed up my forms and now none of my absences are covered and if I miss a single hour, I'm fired now. I threw up at work today, but I can't go home. I was in a lot of pain yesterday but can't stay home.



AbdullaAli said:


> Mr. Obvious here, if you are sleep deprived you should probably go to sleep, lol  it's currently 9:00 pm here, is it working time in the US? Rest well and have a good morning or night or afternoon or where ever time you have...



I do go to sleep. I have had nightmares every time I close my eyes for 2 weeks. I'm waking up every 30-60 minutes and not getting good rest when I am sleeping. It is 12:17PM my time currently.


----------



## Elohi

sibi said:


> Can you physically stand over it and prevent them from completely destroying the cave. What are the police saying, if anything?


I could but I risk trespassing charges. I'm not sure where the TXDOT ends and the property begins due to the construction and destruction of the area. They've already pushed gravel of into it, damage is done. I'm going to drive over there in a few minutes and check to see if they have worked more on it and take pictures of they have. I'm documenting everything I see. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> No. I've had to miss a lot of time because of medical issues, but apparently my doctor messed up my forms and now none of my absences are covered and if I miss a single hour, I'm fired now. I threw up at work today, but I can't go home. I was in a lot of pain yesterday but can't stay home.
> 
> 
> 
> I do go to sleep. I have had nightmares every time I close my eyes for 2 weeks. I'm waking up every 30-60 minutes and not getting good rest when I am sleeping. It is 12:17PM my time currently.


 
Jess, that's messed up. Can't your doctor fix those forms so that it doesn't count against you at work? But, if they do fire you, you can sue them to get your job back.


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> I could but I risk trespassing charges. I'm not sure where the TXDOT ends and the property begins due to the construction and destruction of the area. They've already pushed gravel of into it, damage is done. I'm going to drive over there in a few minutes and check to see if they have worked more on it and take pictures of they have. I'm documenting everything I see.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Good for you!! If they did the gravel, can't they still uncover the cave and try to salvage shat they can? Another idea is to wait til they leave work for the day, and undo what they've done. Is that doable?


----------



## Elohi

There is no way to undo what they've done. It's a 35' deep hole, straight down. And they have taken to parking equipment over the entrance. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I am not sure how they will undo it themselves if they are eventually ordered to do so...


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> No. I've had to miss a lot of time because of medical issues, but apparently my doctor messed up my forms and now none of my absences are covered and if I miss a single hour, I'm fired now. I threw up at work today, but I can't go home. I was in a lot of pain yesterday but can't stay home.
> 
> 
> 
> I do go to sleep. I have had nightmares every time I close my eyes for 2 weeks. I'm waking up every 30-60 minutes and not getting good rest when I am sleeping. It is 12:17PM my time currently.


That's so sad!  i feel so sorry for you, I was sick a while back.... Stay strong, if you can't continue to work remember that your little torts need the food that you buy, remember that you will get better... I'd personally go to the doctor because of his incompetence and disorganization, this should not happen at all... I hope your boss understands what's wrong. Try going to a new doctor, maybe he'll give you a slip? I'd try to sleep as much as possible at night and eat warm foods and drinks. What disease do you have? Hope it clears up soon!  Good luck!
*ANGRY AT YOUR BOSS, ALL CAPS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I am not sure how they will undo it themselves if they are eventually ordered to do so...
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Hope they get sued and pay lots of money$$$!


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> Jess, that's messed up. Can't your doctor fix those forms so that it doesn't count against you at work? But, if they do fire you, you can sue them to get your job back.



She can, but HR said there's no guarantee the leaves department will approve it anymore. I've already spent over $700 getting them documentation, all for none of it to be valid. I just don't have the money for the doctor right now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> She can, but HR said there's no guarantee the leaves department will approve it anymore. I've already spent over $700 getting them documentation, all for none of it to be valid. I just don't have the money for the doctor right now.


They should offer to pay the it, your already sick


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> Hope they get sued and pay lots of money$$$!



Fined maybe, but not sued. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> They should offer to pay the it, your already sick



Why? It's not their fault. the company is following standard protocol. My doctor messed up the most important space on the whole document. It's not valid. It's not my employer's fault. They're a contractor. Microsoft pays them for a full time employee, I can't be full time and my documentation doesn't back this up. Their hands are tied.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Why? It's not their fault. the company is following standard protocol. My doctor messed up the most important space on the whole document. It's not valid. It's not my employer's fault. They're a contractor. Microsoft pays them for a full time employee, I can't be full time and my documentation doesn't back this up. Their hands are tied.


Just get well soon, your very dear to this forum


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> Just get well soon, your very dear to this forum



Not likely, since it's a lifelong condition. I can get "managed" but not well.

Well, not without removing organs I'm not ready to part with yet.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Not likely, since it's a lifelong condition. I can get "managed" but not well.
> 
> Well, not without removing organs I'm not ready to part with yet.


I hope you get a better employer  I hope everything turns out better than it is now, just don't lose hope! Our hearts are with you


----------



## Jacqui

Not looking like most of you are having very good days....


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> Not looking like most of you are having very good days....



I want a hug, a nap, and ice cream. Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Jacqui

Well here is the hug... *hug*


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> Not looking like most of you are having very good days....


I am. Ummmmm hmmmm.


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortadise said:


> I am. Ummmmm hmmmm.



How's your adventure in produce going?


----------



## tortadise

StarSapphire22 said:


> How's your adventure in produce going?


Ok I guess. At a stand still for now until we here back from the land owner


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> I am not sure how they will undo it themselves if they are eventually ordered to do so...
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
Probably they couldn't undo what's been done; however, they may have to pay a hefty fine.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortadise said:


> I am. Ummmmm hmmmm.


Me too.


----------



## Abdulla6169

It's been a great day for me, except my tort seems constipated


----------



## Elohi

I finally got ahold of USFWS!! I told him what's going on and sent him before and current pictures. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I finally got ahold of USFWS!! I told him what's going on and sent him before and current pictures.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


What did they say?
I'm so excited.... Is their work legal?


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> I am. Ummmmm hmmmm.



So what is making it a good day for you?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> What did they say?



Yeah, what did they say?


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> So what is making it a good day for you?


I don't know. Just another day. No reason to not have a bad one. I things go south and wrong. Then let it be. Only thing to do is smile and keep going.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Yeah, what did they say?



He was interested in seeing pictures and sounded happy to hear that I had before pictures. I have plenty more pictures if he wants them but I sent the most important ones as well as the coords. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Telid

tortadise said:


> I don't know. Just another day. No reason to not have a bad one. I things go south and wrong. Then let it be. Only thing to do is smile and keep going.


That's my theory, but then I'm a negative person. Hope for the best, expect the worst. If the worst doesn't happen, it's a good day.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I start thinking Rosie is constipated but then I catch her "cleaning up" her own droppings and figure it's only natural... 

Annnd since I brought up poop it's time to talk about food. Tonight I made my chicken pineapple red curry with jasmine rice. Oooh so excited to eat it soon!


----------



## Abdulla6169

The person who wanted to make the word food made it really close to good.... Wonder why?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Mmm curry over rice. So full!


----------



## sibi

Man, that dish looks so good. Only thing is that I can't eat curry. Something awful happened to me on my second honeymoon in the Bahamas. After that, I can get deadly sick if I even smell the stuff. Other than that, it looks delich.

Btw, did anyone check out my husband's new intro post? His user name is Michigan Frog (there's a story about that name). I haven't heard much from Jacqui lately. Where are you my friend? When is Jeff suppose to get back?


----------



## Ashes

*sigh* I'm still working. lol.

My ex texted me today. He just got married so I don't understand why he's texting me. Last conversation a few months ago ended with me telling him to go *blank* himself....... and yet here he is..... again. Uh, ya broke my heart like 50 times and I left you and you're newly married.... can't ya just leave me alone??? lol oh, people sometimes, I tell ya.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I go to the Asian market and get most the stuff like the spices and rice and fish paste and so on.. Things I can't read but know what they are. 

Is it a mental thing that you can't eat it or are you actually unable to eat it due to allergies or something? I can't imagine not being able to eat curry... 

I like tom ka kai as well. I was torn between making that or my personal recipe. 

I eat it and it makes me wish I didn't ever get full, it's that good.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> *sigh* I'm still working. lol.
> 
> My ex texted me today. He just got married so I don't understand why he's texting me. Last conversation a few months ago ended with me telling him to go *blank* himself....... and yet here he is..... again. Uh, ya broke my heart like 50 times and I left you and you're newly married.... can't ya just leave me alone??? lol oh, people sometimes, I tell ya.


I don't believe in boyfriend/girlfriend relationships, they only lasting relationship is marriage, that's the correct way to go


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> *sigh* I'm still working. lol.
> 
> My ex texted me today. He just got married so I don't understand why he's texting me. Last conversation a few months ago ended with me telling him to go *blank* himself....... and yet here he is..... again. Uh, ya broke my heart like 50 times and I left you and you're newly married.... can't ya just leave me alone??? lol oh, people sometimes, I tell ya.


Do you have kids with him?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## sibi

Ashes said:


> *sigh* I'm still working. lol.
> 
> My ex texted me today. He just got married so I don't understand why he's texting me. Last conversation a few months ago ended with me telling him to go *blank* himself....... and yet here he is..... again. Uh, ya broke my heart like 50 times and I left you and you're newly married.... can't ya just leave me alone??? lol oh, people sometimes, I tell ya.


 
Better watch out Ashley. He can get tied if his wife and begin to stalk you. What a nightmare that would be.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Better watch out Ashley. He can get tied if his wife and begin to stalk you. What a nightmare that would be.


That would be a nightmare, am I the only one that watches Stalked Someone's watching ?


----------



## tortadise

Telid said:


> That's my theory, but then I'm a negative person. Hope for the best, expect the worst. If the worst doesn't happen, it's a good day.


Well said indeed. How's the little black Guyana doing? His mate is getting big. I had another black one hatch out a week ago. The black ones are awesome.


----------



## sibi

RosieRedfoot said:


> I go to the Asian market and get most the stuff like the spices and rice and fish paste and so on.. Things I can't read but know what they are.
> 
> Is it a mental thing that you can't eat it or are you actually unable to eat it due to allergies or something? I can't imagine not being able to eat curry...
> 
> I like tom ka kai as well. I was torn between making that or my personal recipe.
> 
> I eat it and it makes me wish I didn't ever get full, it's that good.


 
No Kim, it's not a problem with the head; it's more a problem with the other end of my body that's the problem, if you get what I mean S Sszz SZo SsszzzzzZzzzzzzzzz

So, I guess I'm allergic to the stuff.


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> We don't have caves here  I think they should keep it there, a lot of animals probably rely on it! Can't they use the drawing factor to their advantage? Like a documentary about it or some wildlife conservation efforts? People are too narrow-minded


I think they should check it for endangered species. If it's a danger they can put something over the top without completely blocking the cave.


----------



## dmmj

If you are wondering about jacqui, she is having net problems, I believe.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Saw a big *** dandelion outside but Taylor wouldn't let me bring it home....main stem was as thick as my thumb. Then we went to a local pet store which recently started carrying reptiles. They had the tiniest leopards.


----------



## Abdulla6169

dmmj said:


> If you are wondering about jacqui, she is having net problems, I believe.


We all face internet problems in our life, that's so sad  you feel like your grounded...


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> Currently eating watermelon:
> View attachment 87610
> 
> Don't worry he's constipated


He wont' be for long.


----------



## Abdulla6169

4:30 am, time to go to sleep  zzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Oops! My bad, I thought it was related to the forum!


I'm with you, Abdulla. Everything is related to the the tortoise forum. For instance in my day to day conversations with people, I make reference to a friend of mine in Sadia Arabia, and then realize I'm talking about a forum friend as if we are friends that share dinner with me weekly.


----------



## Ashes

AbdullaAli said:


> I don't believe in boyfriend/girlfriend relationships, they only lasting relationship is marriage, that's the correct way to go


Well with him, apparently marriage isn't going to stop him from being him. I left him because he was a cheater. And he's tried cheating with me on his now wife. Like. Dude! You made a commitment - stick to it.


----------



## Kerryann

So the last few days I have been a bit in denial. I think my stress is finally catching up with me.  I have been having a lot of pain my jaw from clenching my teeth and I have been breaking out in hives all over. ugh... I prefer my stress to manifest in the normal ways...


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> Do you have kids with him?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Nope! Thank goodness. I only have one child and I left her father when she was a year old - so almost 8 years ago. This one just..... it's complicated but.... he JUST got married in May! I haven't talked to him since like February and that's when I blew up and told him to leave me alone. I understand WHY he texts, but.... *sigh* dangit.


----------



## bouaboua

I do the same thing. I always talk to my wife that thing happening in here. She said those are my Torts bodies.......


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Steven, I also have a buddy of mine whose job requires him to fly to China every six weeks or so…hmmmm who could that be?


----------



## Ashes

sibi said:


> Better watch out Ashley. He can get tied if his wife and begin to stalk you. What a nightmare that would be.


Oh god, please no. I am not trying to steal him back. I'm happily engaged. Lol. And I'll tell her - I left him... you can have him, trust me!  I've been stalked - it's creepy!


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> So the last few days I have been a bit in denial. I think my stress is finally catching up with me.  I have been having a lot of pain my jaw from clenching my teeth and I have been breaking out in hives all over. ugh... I prefer my stress to manifest in the normal ways...


Awww sorry!!! Take a long, hot, bubble bath. Read a book. Nibble on some dark chocolate.... Take some Claritin.  drink some wine?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Did you all see those two girls in Orange County Who burned a baby Gopher tortoise and posted the video on you tube. They then stomped on it. The authorities were contacted and they are looking at a lot of jail time.


----------



## bouaboua

WOW, I just browse back couple page of the chat, people seems to have so many issues. I wish I can providing some help or advise but I can't. 

But I can only have you all in my prayer and thoughts. May God be the wisdom and strength to lead everyone through......


----------



## T33's Torts

Hello. You guys might remember me. My name's Dylan.  Tiff left her phone (weird...) so I thought I'd take the time to, say hi. I hear "from" Cowboy Ken, so I guess I don't have to re introduce myself in depth. So, um, hi.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven, I also have a buddy of mine whose job requires him to fly to China every six weeks or so…hmmmm who could that be?


I'm wondering of that too. Do you know someone I don't know???


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> Oh god, please no. I am not trying to steal him back. I'm happily engaged. Lol. And I'll tell her - I left him... you can have him, trust me!  I've been stalked - it's creepy!


The whole “woman stalked by men" bit kinda freaks me out. All these chat apps on the market where it's very easy to “connect" with men that are just trolling. I'm a man, and I know how most mens mind work. It's a very objectified brain often. Men know what to say, and women are trusting. 
Even me, when I tell the old lady behind me a the store to go ahead of me and she says no, I follow that with a , “No ma'am, that's not how my momma raised me!" Melts their heart , makes me feel good about myself, and I'm one of the good guys.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Hello. You guys might remember me. My name's Dylan.  Tiff left her phone (weird...) so I thought I'd take the time to, say hi. I hear "from" Cowboy Ken, so I guess I don't have to re introduce myself in depth. So, um, hi.


Hello Dylan. How are you? Oh yes. We know you. We hear so much about you. How are you doing??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> I'm wondering of that too. Do you know someone I don't know???


You may know him. He goes by the name of Steven, although I'm not sure that is his given name.


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> Nope! Thank goodness. I only have one child and I left her father when she was a year old - so almost 8 years ago. This one just..... it's complicated but.... he JUST got married in May! I haven't talked to him since like February and that's when I blew up and told him to leave me alone. I understand WHY he texts, but.... *sigh* dangit.


I'd block him. No kids, no access lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> Hello. You guys might remember me. My name's Dylan.  Tiff left her phone (weird...) so I thought I'd take the time to, say hi. I hear "from" Cowboy Ken, so I guess I don't have to re introduce myself in depth. So, um, hi.


Well hello Dylan!!! You should get an account on here and just join the fun talk with tiff and us!


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> I'd block him. No kids, no access lol.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


He's..... oh I can't explain it properly here. Lol. Never mind.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Hello. You guys might remember me. My name's Dylan.  Tiff left her phone (weird...) so I thought I'd take the time to, say hi. I hear "from" Cowboy Ken, so I guess I don't have to re introduce myself in depth. So, um, hi.


 
Hi Dylan! We hear lots about you!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> Well hello Dylan!!! You should get an account on here and just join the fun talk with tiff and us!


 
Ooooh, that's a good idea.


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Awww sorry!!! Take a long, hot, bubble bath. Read a book. Nibble on some dark chocolate.... Take some Claritin.  drink some wine?


the chocolate sounds good, a bath could be nice to, and actually I think i need to work out more so I can work off some stress.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm sorry I can't adress you all by name. It'd be so nice to, although I couldn't remember a name without a face, even if I known. 
I am not a tortoise person, I just clean up after them.


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> the chocolate sounds good, a bath could be nice to, and actually I think i need to work out more so I can work off some stress.


That's a good idea. I always forget how good it feels to workout - just let the stress pour out into it.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> I'm sorry I can't adress you all by name. It'd be so nice to, although I couldn't remember a name without a face, even if I known.
> I am not a tortoise person, I just clean up after them.


 
That's pretty much a tortoise person in a nutshell.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Hello. You guys might remember me. My name's Dylan.  Tiff left her phone (weird...) so I thought I'd take the time to, say hi. I hear "from" Cowboy Ken, so I guess I don't have to re introduce myself in depth. So, um, hi.


Hi Dylan! Im Isaiah! I'm Tiffs bff.


----------



## AZtortMom

tortoisetime565 said:


> Did you all see those two girls in Orange County Who burned a baby Gopher tortoise and posted the video on you tube. They then stomped on it. The authorities were contacted and they are looking at a lot of jail time.


That whole thing makes my heart hurt.


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortoisetime565 said:


> Hi Dylan! Im Isaiah! I'm Tiffs bff.


 
I'm her twin so I win.

Hey, that rhymed.

Hey Dylan, Tiff said your parents are near Willmar? That's where my parents are! Small world.  Hope you're having a nice visit with them.


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> I'm sorry I can't adress you all by name. It'd be so nice to, although I couldn't remember a name without a face, even if I known.
> I am not a tortoise person, I just clean up after them.


I'm Ashley - tiffs prior BFF before Isaiah. *shakes fist at him* lol


----------



## AZtortMom

T33's Torts said:


> Hello. You guys might remember me. My name's Dylan.  Tiff left her phone (weird...) so I thought I'd take the time to, say hi. I hear "from" Cowboy Ken, so I guess I don't have to re introduce myself in depth. So, um, hi.


Hi Dylan *waves* I'm Noel


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> I'm Ashley - tiffs prior BFF before Isaiah. *shakes fist at him* lol


 
*high five*


----------



## Kerryann

Hi Dylan 

Okay I want to go running.... i need to get out and run for a bit but I can't and then expect to sleep.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Evening Dyl-Head! Glad to see you here in chat. Some unsolicited input in regard to your up coming medical fun that I find works well for me. See it all as a science experiment that you get to partake in. This is one of those times in life where disconnecting yourself personally from the situation is socially ok. Just don't cross into denial. You know how I feel for you, brother, and I am always here to give you a nonjudgmental feedback person.


----------



## T33's Torts

Nice to meet you, Twin, bff, ex-bff, Noel and Kerryann.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I had my acrylic nails removed. I feel handicapped. I can't do anything.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> I'm wondering of that too. Do you know someone I don't know???


You may know him. He goes by the name of Steven, although I'm not sure that is his given name.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> I'm sorry I can't adress you all by name. It'd be so nice to, although I couldn't remember a name without a face, even if I known.
> I am not a tortoise person, I just clean up after them.


You don't want to know my face because I have the face that only my Mom and my wife can love. And you will have nightmare without watching horror movie. Let's leave that that.....

My wife and I can use a person who will clean up after them.....Can we borrow you from Tiff for couple weeks??


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Evening Dyl-Head! Glad to see you here in chat. Some unsolicited input in regard to your up coming medical fun that I find works well for me. See it all as a science experiment that you get to partake in. This is one of those times in life where disconnecting yourself personally from the situation is socially ok. Just don't cross into denial. You know how I feel for you, brother, and I am always here to give you a nonjudgmental feedback person.


 
Ken, you're a cool dude.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ugh. I remember when I did that. It was the weirdest feeling ever


----------



## StarSapphire22

AZtortMom said:


> Ugh. I remember when I did that. It was the weirdest feeling ever


 
had nails removed?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Ken, you're a cool dude.


And a narcissist.


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> had nails removed?


Yes


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And a narcissist.


If I wasn't so amazing though, I wouldn't be. That'd just be weird.


----------



## StarSapphire22

AZtortMom said:


> Yes


 
I couldn't unbutton pants or remove earring backs, and texting is impossible.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Ken. I think of the situation more as just something I have to deal with. Nothing else I can do. But its cool, tiff let me off the hook with my usual honey-do chores. Now I only mess with tortoise ****. Its like a promotion!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Hi Ken. I think of the situation more as just something I have to deal with. Nothing else I can do. But its cool, tiff let me off the hook with my usual honey-do chores. Now I only mess with tortoise ****. Its like a promotion!


If you mention this to your doctor, I bet he will say its time to stop. Just saying.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ahh, but poop must be cleaned up. The short lady'll be home soon. Time to go cook up Earth's dear creatures.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'll try and be back later on. Nice meeting you all.


----------



## AZtortMom

T33's Torts said:


> I'll try and be back later on. Nice meeting you all.


Nice talking to you.  have a good rest of your night


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> Ahh, but poop must be cleaned up. The short lady'll be home soon. Time to go cook up Earth's dear creatures.


Have fun!


----------



## bouaboua

Good to talk to you Blondie.........You know this is how Tiff call you before, right?? Good night.


----------



## Telid

tortadise said:


> Well said indeed. How's the little black Guyana doing? His mate is getting big. I had another black one hatch out a week ago. The black ones are awesome.


Eating and pooping heartily. I find it amusing how pointy his head is compared to the other torts I have.


----------



## tortadise

Telid said:


> Eating and pooping heartily. I find it amusing how pointy his head is compared to the other torts I have.


Fantastic. Good to hear. Is it staying rather black in color?


----------



## Telid

tortadise said:


> Fantastic. Good to hear. Is it staying rather black in color?


So far. I'll take a picture tomorrow after I get home from work.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its me. Aka the rightful owner of the account.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Good to talk to you Blondie.........You know this is how Tiff call you before, right?? Good night.


He knows.  He used to hate it when we were kids. Then again, he hated the ground I walked upon. Now its an everyday thing.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> He knows.  He used to hate it when we were kids. Then again, he hated the ground I walked upon. Now its an everyday thing.


I think because the chemistry are different now. Right?? Please told him he need to get his own account and we love to have him here. Of cause, he can continue to use your account if you allow him.


----------



## Ashes

I got eating pics tonight! Lol.





And... he tried so hard to fit.... Haha!


----------



## bouaboua

Cool ....................I like hand fed mine too.


----------



## Ashes

bouaboua said:


> Cool ....................I like hand fed mine too.


I don't do it often - just every now and then.  I like the interaction but try to keep him in the humid heat as much as possible. Makes me sad putting him back. Lol.


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> Did you all see those two girls in Orange County Who burned a baby Gopher tortoise and posted the video on you tube. They then stomped on it. The authorities were contacted and they are looking at a lot of jail time.


I couldn't watch the video.... Just reading about it brought tears to my eyes and seriously almost had me up chucking....... That is the most horrid thing I think I've ever read...... Do people not look at animals and see living creatures anymore?..... Just toys to torture?.....  so sad. I really hope those girls get what's coming to them....


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> I don't do it often - just every now and then.  I like the interaction but try to keep him in the humid heat as much as possible. Makes me sad putting him back. Lol.


Me and my wife rotating them of hand feeding. They get hand fed at least once a week. My wife have this special bond with one of the Radiated. She will stretch upward when my wife rub her shell. I will try to take some photo when I'm home the weekend.


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> I couldn't watch the video.... Just reading about it brought tears to my eyes and seriously almost had me up chucking....... That is the most horrid thing I think I've ever read...... Do people not look at animals and see living creatures anymore?..... Just toys to torture?.....  so sad. I really hope those girls get what's coming to them....



Agree.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> I think because the chemistry are different now. Right?? Please told him he need to get his own account and we love to have him here. Of cause, he can continue to use your account if you allow him.


I'm trying to get him to make an account. Then he can occupy himself while I'm at work.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> I'm trying to get him to make an account. Then he can occupy himself while I'm at work.


Good idea Tiff. He is a keeper because he will go clean-up after them. Keeper indeed.


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> I'm trying to get him to make an account. Then he can occupy himself while I'm at work.


I think he'd like us!


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I'm sorry I can't adress you all by name. It'd be so nice to, although I couldn't remember a name without a face, even if I known.
> I am not a tortoise person, I just clean up after them.


 
Sorry Dylan, cleaning up after them DOES make you a tortoise person


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> Sorry Dylan, cleaning up after them DOES make you a tortoise person


 
And may I add, I got my hubby to sign up. He's the Michigan Frog...not a tortoise, but close enough. He's having a ball catching up on threads, and he just came into the living room cursing dogs because he read Tom's thread on "Why Torts and Dogs don't mix," or is it "Another Dog Story?" Anyway, it was funny to see him show such emotion, however misplaced


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> And may I add, I got my hubby to sign up. He's the Michigan Frog...not a tortoise, but close enough. He's having a ball catching up on threads, and he just came into the living room cursing dogs because he read Tom's thread on "Why Torts and Dogs don't mix," or is it "Another Dog Story?" Anyway, it was funny to see him show such emotion, however misplaced


Hahahahahahahaha.........................I wish we can have some visual on that event......


----------



## bouaboua

Dylan Ceden said:


> Okay, okay, I'm here. Tiff better be super happy now.  Hello everyone.


Hello and welcome. Good to have you here. Welcome, Welcome! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Dylan Ceden said:


> Okay, okay, I'm here. Tiff better be super happy now.  Hello everyone.


Tell you the truth.....We don't care Tiff is happy or not, but we are happy to have you here.

Sorry Tiff! ! !


----------



## sibi

Dylan Ceden said:


> Okay, okay, I'm here. Tiff better be super happy now.  Hello everyone.


 
OMG, it's my sister's twin!! Hi Dylan, it's Sylvia, and my husband just joined today too. How cool is that?!?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yay! Oh goodness Steven, I can feel the love!


----------



## bouaboua

Well....9 out of 10 you are at the point of no return.

Yep....It is all Sylvia's fault. She deserved a Gold metal for lure you in.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Yay! Oh goodness Steven, I can feel the love!


Good..............


----------



## sibi

Dylan Ceden said:


> Oh man! YOU are the one who 'inspired' her! The horror... So if this site sucks me in, its on you Sylvia.


 
Lmfao, that was so funny. And, yes, I inspired her to put you up to this! Now, you'll know what living is all about


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep, Dyl you HAVE to listen to Sibi. She's like, always right.


----------



## bouaboua

Dylan Ceden said:


> Nice to meet you Steven.  I should've known that, if I'm correct you're out of the states at the moment, right? I can't remember anything now, so excuse me if I'm wrong.


That is OK Sir. No worries. Yes. I'm currently oversea but soon to be home. Of cause if weather permits. Looks like a typhoon will hit this part of China in next couple days. I hope the airport will still open to fly me out.

I miss home.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Yep, Dyl you HAVE to listen to Sibi. She's like, always right.


 
And what's great about this chat is that Dylan only needs to be a poopie cleaner, any anything else goes. So, should Blondie read Tom's Dogs and Torts Don't Mix? I'd love to hear what he thinks afterwards.


----------



## sibi

bouaboua said:


> That is OK Sir. No worries. Yes. I'm currently oversea but soon to be home. Of cause if weather permits. Looks like a typhoon will hit this part of China in next couple days. I hope the airport will still open to fly me out.
> 
> I miss home.


 
But, we get to hear and laugh with you daily no matter where you are. I do hope you get home before the storm, though. The important thing is your safety . If it's not safe to fly, then don't. We want you safe and alive, ok?


----------



## sibi

Dylan Ceden said:


> Be safe, Steven. That seems so risky, to fly during stormy seasons. I'll look into the thread, Sibi, and I'll offer my feedback.


 
Oh goodie!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Is there a chance you can't get back until after, Steven? That'd be horrible! Oh no! I didn't tell dylan about the dark side of the forum. Dun dun dunnnnn..


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> But, we get to hear and laugh with you daily no matter where you are. I do hope you get home before the storm, though. The important thing is your safety . If it's not safe to fly, then don't. We want you safe and alive, ok?


Thank you sibi. I don't believe the Cathay Pacific airlines will allow me to pilot a Boeing 777 out in a storm. I Thank you for the reminder of better safe then sorry. 

I'm getting old and only wisdom I gain is "chicken out" of lots things.


----------



## bouaboua

Dylan Ceden said:


> Be safe, Steven. That seems so risky, to fly during stormy seasons. I'll look into the thread, Sibi, and I'll offer my feedback.


Thank you Sir. Well noted.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Is there a chance you can't get back until after, Steven? That'd be horrible! Oh no! I didn't tell dylan about the dark side of the forum. Dun dun dunnnnn..


Good to have you both here. Really good. This is the bond that money can't buy. 

Blondie seem like a very lovable person. Wait till other members to getting know him..... It will be more fun.


----------



## sibi

bouaboua said:


> Thank you sibi. I don't believe the Cathay Pacific airlines will allow me to pilot a Boeing 777 out in a storm. I Thank you for the reminder of better safe then sorry.
> 
> I'm getting old and only wisdom I gain is "chicken out" of lots things.


 
Are you a pilot, Steven?


----------



## sibi

Dylan Ceden said:


> Oh so negative you must always be.


 
I keep telling Tiff don't be so down on everything especially herself. So, I'm sorry you have 24/7 of that. I would have sent her to positive reinforcement class a long time ago (*hugs for Tiff).


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Are you a pilot, Steven?


No....Sorry for the misleading post. Because you don't want me to fly during the storm so I think only way i can fly will be for me to pilot my own airplane. And the airline will for sure not letting me do so. So I will be safe for sure. Hahaha......

When I was young I was dreaming to be a pilot at one time. Which young boy do not have a dream similar like mine. But life are full of turn ans twist which I still flys a lot but seating in the different cabin. Which I'm OK with it.


----------



## bouaboua

Dylan Ceden said:


> Oh so negative you must always be.


There are no dark side of the forum as I can see. Yes Tiff been negative a little but she just been careful. I think. 

There always two sides of everything. We all taking the bad with the good, Right?


----------



## sibi

bouaboua said:


> No....Sorry for the misleading post. Because you don't want me to fly during the storm so I think only way i can fly will be for me to pilot my own airplane. And the airline will for sure not letting me do so. So I will be safe for sure. Hahaha......
> 
> When I was young I was dreaming to be a pilot at one time. Which young boy do not have a dream similar like mine. But life are full of turn ans twist which I still flys a lot but seating in the different cabin. Which I'm OK with it.


 
LOL, you got me. I've been so out of it until I returned. I just figured I missed some things. Tiff can tell you how confused I was with Blondie. We had a good laugh. Anyway, I'm glad you're not a pilot; otherwise, we would really have to worry.


----------



## bouaboua

Dylan Ceden said:


> Okay Sibi, my opinion of the thread.
> Dogs are great animals. My Charlie is a gigantic pup, but he is the sweetest lump of hair ever, but I wouldn't let him with the tortoises. This dog plays nice with cats, and my little neices, but I could imagine him jumping at a sulcata. People need to understand that dogs will be dogs.
> 
> Sometimes she's down, I know that. But hey, at home, most of the time she's a cocky *****. I'm kidding, mostly, and I understand where you're coming from. Generally, though, she's a very upbeat and positive person. But not everyone's perfect, right?


Well said.


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> LOL, you got me. I've been so out of it until I returned. I just figured I missed some things. Tiff can tell you how confused I was with Blondie. We had a good laugh. Anyway, I'm glad you're not a pilot; otherwise, we would really have to worry.


Thanks. 

Highly appreciated.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm not down, I'm just a pessimist. Good night guys! Dyl says good night too.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> I'm not down, I'm just a pessimist. Good night guys! Dyl says good night too.


Tell him to changing arm...........

Good night! ! !


----------



## sibi

Dylan Ceden said:


> Okay Sibi, my opinion of the thread.
> Dogs are great animals. My Charlie is a gigantic pup, but he is the sweetest lump of hair ever, but I wouldn't let him with the tortoises. This dog plays nice with cats, and my little neices, but I could imagine him jumping at a sulcata. People need to understand that dogs will be dogs.
> 
> Sometimes she's down, I know that. But hey, at home, most of the time she's a cocky *****. I'm kidding, mostly, and I understand where you're coming from. Generally, though, she's a very upbeat and positive person. But not everyone's perfect, right?


 
Hey, I wouldn't want her any other way! She's a stitch, and I just love her smart*** remarks.

I agree with you on the dog thing. I have a Bolognese lap dog who is cute and extremely intelligent. He knows not to get near the torts, buy, like you said, dogs will be dogs. Who knows what he can do when no one is looking. I just don't take that chance-ever. Having said that, my husband is 100% totally a tortoise person, and although he likes my dog, he likes torts better. When he read the story, he came into the living room cursing all dogs, but had a childish look on his face. Hey man, I tell you guys, I hope he doesn't chat as much as I do because he'll be a force to reckon with Hahah

Ok guys Good Night. This was a lot for a first day...and more to come.


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Hey, I wouldn't want her any other way! She's a stitch, and I just love her smart*** remarks.
> 
> I agree with you on the dog thing. I have a Bolognese lap dog who is cute and extremely intelligent. He knows not to get near the torts, buy, like you said, dogs will be dogs. Who knows what he can do when no one is looking. I just don't take that chance-ever. Having said that, my husband is 100% totally a tortoise person, and although he likes my dog, he likes torts better. When he read the story, he came into the living room cursing all dogs, but had a childish look on his face. Hey man, I tell you guys, I hope he doesn't chat as much as I do because he'll be a force to reckon with Hahah
> 
> Ok guys Good Night. This was a lot for a first day...and more to come.


Agree with all points. Agree.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Noel! ! ! ! ! ! 

Ready to head out? Drive carefully in the dark. Make sure you have a cup of nice coffee! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  
Great to have Dylan with us now 
Have a safe day


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO!


----------



## Ashes

Morning all!! Yay, hello Dylan!!! Welcome!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning, Good Morning! ! ! !


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good morning all! It afternoon here (3:27 pm)!


----------



## bouaboua

It's 7:37 PM here. But Good Morning anyway! ! ! !


----------



## Abdulla6169

Time's weird, it's different everywhere, passes too quickly when your happy, too slowly when your sad, and seems to change everything


----------



## bouaboua

Lighting and thundering big time outsize my apartment right now. A super typhoon are just about to land. This typhoon swiped over Philippine couple days ago and caused lots damages. One of the TFO member from Philippine reported power outage. I don't know how bad it will be for here.

I scheduled to travel home in couple days.......I hope this will not delay my departure. I hope.........


----------



## Ashes

Morning all.

Be safe, Steven!


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Lighting and thundering big time outsize my apartment right now. A super typhoon are just about to land. This typhoon swiped over Philippine couple days ago and caused lots damages. One of the TFO member from Philippine reported power outage. I don't know how bad it will be for here.
> 
> I scheduled to travel home in couple days.......I hope this will not delay my departure. I hope.........


Stay safe! How often do typhoons happen in the Philippines? Is it very often (once a year?)?


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Stay safe! How often do typhoons happen in the Philippines? Is it very often (once a year?)?


I'm currently in China. Typhoon are a common thing ever summer in Asia. the number of typhoon can be very from year to year but at least three or four small one and couple super typhoon. I remember at one year, there was more then 10 typhoon that year.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> I'm currently in China. Typhoon are a common thing ever summer in Asia. the number of typhoon can be very from year to year but at least three or four small one and couple super typhoon. I remember at one year, there was more then 10 typhoon that year.


Typhoons are common in south Eastern china, they are also common in the Koreas... I still remember my geography final info! They never told us how common though, so this is helpful


----------



## StarSapphire22

Good morning tortie peoples (and Dylan)!


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Good morning tortie peoples (and Dylan)!


I'm so jealous of Dylan now because all the beautiful girls all saying "HI" to him, He is a such instant hit on the forum. 

I'm turning *GREEN.........hahahahahahhaha!!!!*


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> I'm so jealous of Dylan now because all the beautiful girls all saying "HI" to him, He is a such instant hit on the forum.
> 
> I'm turning *GREEN.........hahahahahahhaha!!!!*



Aw, Steven you're awesome too! And Ken! That Isaiah character, though, I'm not so sure about.  

Speaking of...Isaiah, I got my Mazuri yesterday! Thank you!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Maybe I should try to get Taylor on the forums. We can have a husbands club or something. Ha. Ahaha. Hahahahahaha. Ha. Yeah, like that would happen...


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Aw, Steven you're awesome too! And Ken! That Isaiah character, though, I'm not so sure about.
> 
> Speaking of...Isaiah, I got my Mazuri yesterday! Thank you!


You know I‘'m just kidding.

Like what I told Tiff that the one who will clean-up after our shelled friend professionally (as Dylan said himself) will be a keeper and be very popular here.


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> You know I‘'m just kidding.


Maybe I just wanna tell you you're awesome. Geez.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Maybe I just wanna tell you you're awesome. Geez.


My head are getting so big that I will have trouble getting out of door tomorrow...............

I think you are just very sweet. You made my day.! ! ! !


----------



## StarSapphire22

I get my turtles in 6-7 weeks guys. I am so excited!!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

look this cute little face.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Did you see the itty bitty one I posted on pg. 851? It was my first leopard tort I'd ever seen in real life. You never see em up north here. They couldn't have been more than a week or two old. No new growth and just TINY. I bet if I could have picked them up and flipped them over, they would still have a healing yolk spot.

Itty bitty leopards are so cute!


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Did you see the itty bitty one I posted on pg. 851? It was my first leopard tort I'd ever seen in real life. You never see em up north here. They couldn't have been more than a week or two old. No new growth and just TINY. I bet if I could have picked them up and flipped them over, they would still have a healing yolk spot.
> 
> Itty bitty leopards are so cute!


Yep!! I found it. It is so tiny......but when they are that small, it is hard to care of them. I think for me, at least.


----------



## StarSapphire22

So I just sent this to Taylor. LOL

"So, everyone else's husbands and fiancés are joining TFO to hang out in pretend chat. You should too."


----------



## bouaboua

Time to go to bed for me. I have lots meeting scheduled for tomorrow. 

So wish everyone to have dandy day at work or at home or wherever! ! ! ! Good night!!


----------



## Elohi

Good morning all. My ex husband has tried to ruin my day by not bringing my kids home this morning. I am upset by his constant lying and excuses. I had plans with them today and he ruined them. I'm so tired of all the lying, cheating (yep he still does that), and his hypocritical and disgusting behavior. I am constantly running damage control with my kids as a result of his wretchedness and it's taxing. So very taxing. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

bouaboua said:


> I'm so jealous of Dylan now because all the beautiful girls all saying "HI" to him, He is a such instant hit on the forum.
> 
> I'm turning *GREEN.........hahahahahahhaha!!!!*


Aww - HI STEVEN!!!!!!


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> Good morning all. My ex husband has tried to ruin my day by not bringing my kids home this morning. I am upset by his constant lying and excuses. I had plans with them today and he ruined them. I'm so tired of all the lying, cheating (yep he still does that), and his hypocritical and disgusting behavior. I am constantly running damage control with my kids as a result of his wretchedness and it's taxing. So very taxing.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Ugh I hate exes. My fiancé's ex did that last Thursday. Then had their 5 year old son call and tell him he doesn't want to stay with us (in the background telling him to say it).... Then he told us they (his mom and her boy toy) call my fiancé a dumbass, and stupid, etc all the time. It's okay, though. This will all get brought up in court at the custody hearing.


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> Ugh I hate exes. My fiancé's ex did that last Thursday. Then had their 5 year old son call and tell him he doesn't want to stay with us (in the background telling him to say it).... Then he told us they (his mom and her boy toy) call my fiancé a dumbass, and stupid, etc all the time. It's okay, though. This will all get brought up in court at the custody hearing.


OMG document. Record. Record. Record! 
My custody battle was a NIGHTMARE, well because it was complicated and my ex had a felony assault charge against him for attacking me, but courts try to be very neutral (obviously), even in the face of very nasty battles and accusations of wrong doing. The more you have the better in order to get things settled. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Any parent who puppets their child to do and say things or even FEEL things they wouldn't otherwise, is a piece of crap. I'm sorry you're dealing with that Ash. I will never forgive my ex for how difficult he made our custody battle and the things he said and did to my kids during that time. He was out to make me pay and the kids were the perfect tools for him. UGH! So not right. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I am more scarred from my divorce than I am from our horrible marriage. It was THAT bad. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

And she calls my fiancé a bad parent. Ha.... We NEVER bad mouth his mother in front of him and would never have him call her to say something like that.... I hate this woman. She also sent him naked pics and dirty texts for the first 6 months of our relationship trying to win him back.... She's awful. And I get to hang out with her at their sons tball game tonight. It's becoming increasingly harder to be nice to her, but I do it because I'm better than her......


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> I am more scarred from my divorce than I am from our horrible marriage. It was THAT bad.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I'm sorry, that's just awful.... I didn't do the custody thing with my ex but it's been okay - we generally get along now...


----------



## StarSapphire22

I just don't get exes that do that. Like if you want to not get along in private, fine. But don't drag kids into it. Like, what the heck is wrong with you.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> I just don't get exes that do that. Like if you want to not get along in private, fine. But don't drag kids into it. Like, what the heck is wrong with you.


Exactly my point - she has no room to talk about bad parenting. :/ ugh people drive me crazy sometimes.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning everyone.  I'm sleepy.


----------



## StarSapphire22

So I just found out Microsoft is doing a huge company wide layoff. Most of the jobs are in Finland and Washington, but there's 3.5-4k that has to come from somewhere else, so it could be my center. I'm employed through a contracted company, so hopefully I'm safe, since I'm cheaper for MSFT than an actual employee....but if my employer has to do layoffs I'm going to be one of the first to go....


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning all. I had to wake up at 5 am and work from 6-8 and then I can home and went to sleep. Now I'm going to eat IHOP.


----------



## AZtortMom

Pancakes...yum!


----------



## StarSapphire22

AZtortMom said:


> Pancakes...yum!




I thought you meant the tortoise at first and I was like


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> I thought you meant the tortoise at first and I was like


Lmao.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ashes said:


> Lmao.


You can tell I'm hungry  but I wouldn't mind owning a pancake tortoise


----------



## StarSapphire22

Oh my gosh, this person is inconceivably dense. Readers digest version:

"I want filesharing."
Great, here's sharepoint.
"No I don't think that would suit my needs."
Ok, so tell me your needs.
"*describes sharepoint*"
Ok, so you want SharePoint. Here's a link. You can get it as a standalone or in a bundle. Here's the bundles.
"Wait, so I can't get SharePoint in a bundle, it's additional?"
No, it's included.
"So I can't get filesharing with a small business bundle?"

Like WHAT.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I am more scarred from my divorce than I am from our horrible marriage. It was THAT bad.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


The children must be suffering  hope everything goes well!


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> So I just found out Microsoft is doing a huge company wide layoff. Most of the jobs are in Finland and Washington, but there's 3.5-4k that has to come from somewhere else, so it could be my center. I'm employed through a contracted company, so hopefully I'm safe, since I'm cheaper for MSFT than an actual employee....but if my employer has to do layoffs I'm going to be one of the first to go....


Any employer that fires you will miss out on A LOT! Don't worry, if you don't get fired you'll still have a job! If you do get fired you'll probably get a better job ! Good luck


----------



## StarSapphire22

Where is everyone today?


----------



## Abdulla6169

They're probably doing something/working.... It's a lot quieter when it's at night in America


----------



## Ashes

I'm on my lunch break, almost over. Listening to news about the plane that went down or was shot down.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> I'm on my lunch break, almost over. Listening to news about the plane that went down or was shot down.



I'm on my lunch too! It was sushi day....so Californai rolls for me! Now I'm eating cookies. Omnomnom.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Funny tort story of the day! (okay, turtle)
My two male painted turtles live together now,and they are dong great! But every they are basking together, Magellan sits on top of Howi, also known as a 'hubi'. This is funny, but sad, because when Howi wants to move, poor Megallan goes tumbling down down down..
I even bought them sepertrate docks, but WOW! are they stubborn!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Dylan Ceden said:


> I just finished my first round if removing tortoise poop from their enclosures. Charlie followed me around today.


I'm so sorry you can't help me, my tort is feeling constipated...


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm waking up from a nap


----------



## StarSapphire22

AZtortMom said:


> I'm waking up from a nap



I'm so jealous!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

There is no need for that. If you were up at 2 am you would be in need of a serious nap at 9 am


----------



## lisa127

I think I'm about to take a nap.


----------



## Yvonne G

lisa127 said:


> I think I'm about to take a nap.



Now THAT sounds like a plan!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I just want to sleep period. UGH. 

Also, I am really mad at the stupid Opuntia I bought Littlefoot. I keep getting itty bitty fuzzy spikes in my fingers and nose and EYES. I never even touch it and I wear gloves whenever I do, so I don't understand how this happens. I thought the fuzzy kind would be "safe". Stupid!


----------



## AZtortMom

So sad about the downed 777 aircraft. Possibly shot down 
295 people


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I just want to sleep period. UGH.
> 
> Also, I am really mad at the stupid Opuntia I bought Littlefoot. I keep getting itty bitty fuzzy spikes in my fingers and nose and EYES. I never even touch it and I wear gloves whenever I do, so I don't understand how this happens. I thought the fuzzy kind would be "safe". Stupid!



You sound like me. lol I swear those things are heat seeking missiles whenever I am within 10' of them.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


>


Hi Miss Jaqcui *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> So sad about the downed 777 aircraft. Possibly shot down
> 295 people



I haven't gotten caught up on news, where did this happen?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Miss Jaqcui *waves*



Hi Ms Noel! *waves a huge one*


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Good morning all. My ex husband has tried to ruin my day by not bringing my kids home this morning. I am upset by his constant lying and excuses. I had plans with them today and he ruined them. I'm so tired of all the lying, cheating (yep he still does that), and his hypocritical and disgusting behavior. I am constantly running damage control with my kids as a result of his wretchedness and it's taxing. So very taxing.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



So why not just go over to his place and get them?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Pancakes...yum!



lol I almost went to McDonalds this am for some of those.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> You sound like me. lol I swear those things are heat seeking missiles whenever I am within 10' of them.



They're so small I can't even use a tweezers to remove them. Last week I had one in my eye, a couple days ago one was in that middle part under/between my nostrils and moved a little when I breathed so it was irritating. Now I've got like four in one finger and my other finger hits them when I type (since I type all day for work) and it HURTS.


----------



## Jacqui

I might get to go see Jeff tomorrow, as he drives through Nebraska.


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> I might get to go see Jeff tomorrow, as he drives through Nebraska.


  yay!


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> They're so small I can't even use a tweezers to remove them. Last week I had one in my eye, a couple days ago one was in that middle part under/between my nostrils and moved a little when I breathed so it was irritating. Now I've got like four in one finger and my other finger hits them when I type (since I type all day for work) and it HURTS.



I think they multiply once they are in your skin.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> yay!



It's the drive for an hour and a half each way and spend maybe an hour with him deal.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> I think they multiply once they are in your skin.



ARGHHHHHH. I'm tempted to just throw them out and just buy real ones from Tyler for food or something, with big spikes I can pull out. But one pad has a little baby nub pad on it and I am super proud.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I haven't gotten caught up on news, where did this happen?


I get news messages from my phone... Here's what if got:
BBC news:
A Malaysian airliner reportedly with 295 people on board crashes in Ukraine near the border with Russia, on a flight from Amsterdam to Kuala Lumpur
UAE barq:
Malaysian passenger airliner with 295 people on board crashes in Ukraine, near the Russian border.
*UAE BARQ*
UPDATE: Malaysian plane was shot down, Ukraine officials confirm.
*UAE BARQ*
Sky News: Pro-Russian Ukrainians claim they have found a black box of the Malaysian Airlines plane which was supposedly shot down on the Ukraine-Russia border.
*UAE BARQ*


----------



## Jacqui

Tyler's are huge. Have you gotten his before? Congrats on the new pad coming on. I have the hardest time trying to grow cactus.


----------



## Abdulla6169

This is a helpful thread:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/growing-opuntia-prickly-pear.13851/


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> Tyler's are huge. Have you gotten his before? Congrats on the new pad coming on. I have the hardest time trying to grow cactus.



No, but I am thinking of getting a pound and planting 1 or 2 and then just pureeing the rest, freezing it, and then thawing it and mixing it in with mazuri or something now and then, or adding it to the boxie's mash when they get here.


----------



## sibi

bouaboua said:


> look this cute little face.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87723


 
The scute just above his head looks just like him, LOL


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> The scute just above his head looks just like him, LOL



Ahahahahaha, I didn't even see that! LOL


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Oh my gosh, this person is inconceivably dense. Readers digest version:
> 
> "I want filesharing."
> Great, here's sharepoint.
> "No I don't think that would suit my needs."
> Ok, so tell me your needs.
> "*describes sharepoint*"
> Ok, so you want SharePoint. Here's a link. You can get it as a standalone or in a bundle. Here's the bundles.
> "Wait, so I can't get SharePoint in a bundle, it's additional?"
> No, it's included.
> "So I can't get filesharing with a small business bundle?"
> 
> Like WHAT.


 
Hahahahahaha LOL


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> Hahahahahaha LOL



I was SO MAD. That chat literally went in circles around those questions for an hour. LOL


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> They're so small I can't even use a tweezers to remove them. Last week I had one in my eye, a couple days ago one was in that middle part under/between my nostrils and moved a little when I breathed so it was irritating. Now I've got like four in one finger and my other finger hits them when I type (since I type all day for work) and it HURTS.


We use duct tape to get those annoying little buggers out. We have tons expierence since we have a cactus like that


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> I get news messages from my phone... Here's what if got:
> BBC news:
> A Malaysian airliner reportedly with 295 people on board crashes in Ukraine near the border with Russia, on a flight from Amsterdam to Kuala Lumpur
> UAE barq:
> Malaysian passenger airliner with 295 people on board crashes in Ukraine, near the Russian border.
> *UAE BARQ*
> UPDATE: Malaysian plane was shot down, Ukraine officials confirm.
> *UAE BARQ*
> Sky News: Pro-Russian Ukrainians claim they have found a black box of the Malaysian Airlines plane which was supposedly shot down on the Ukraine-Russia border.
> *UAE BARQ*


So sad


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> I might get to go see Jeff tomorrow, as he drives through Nebraska.


 
Great!!! I hope you babe a great time with him even if it is only for an hour. When do you think you can hitch a ride to Fort Walton Beach, Fl? We can do lunch, ay?


----------



## tortadise

Haha my Peruvian yellow foot (hopefully female. Amazon basins are very hard to sex as they show hermaphrodedic characteristics) loves to hang out on top of this bromeliad.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I think we're gonna do the Lana del Rey song for our first dance. The more I listen to it, the more I love it!


----------



## Abdulla6169

That look in his eyes though, it makes him seem extra happy


----------



## Jacqui

Kelly since she is so hard on your plants, I think you need to rehome her to Nebraska. I know somebody there who loves yellowfoots.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Great!!! I hope you babe a great time with him even if it is only for an hour. When do you think you can hitch a ride to Fort Walton Beach, Fl? We can do lunch, ay?



What sucks is when I was on the truck driving and before you were a member, I did drive near there several times.  Now it would be hard to get to go out in the truck with Jeff, if for no other reason then he normally has a student all the time. / Jeff had not asked for a student this last month, because he was hoping to come home and spend a few days. His dispatcher gifted him with a student a day ago, so now Jeff isn't going to feel right about staying home for very long.  The student will be staying in a hotel while Jeff is home.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> We use duct tape to get those annoying little buggers out. We have tons expierence since we have a cactus like that



I can't recall if I tried duct tape or not. I will try it for sure next time.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Should I harvest soon or wait? I think I should wait...
View attachment 87770

View attachment 87771

I hope you finger's well soon starsapphire22


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> Kelly since she is so hard on your plants, I think you need to rehome her to Nebraska. I know somebody there who loves yellowfoots.


Hehe. I may actually send you a Suriname female. But the Peruvians have to stay. I need to know if this one is a female. She's getting scoped next month to find out.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Dylan Ceden said:


> Can small sulcatas eat hibiscus leaves?


Of course they can eat them! It's like the perfect thing to feed , Hibiscus is lovely for all tortoise! Take photos


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning my TFO friends. Looks like this chat are very much alive..........

WOOHOO! ! ! ! ! !I'm going home tomorrow! ! ! !

Of cause, if weather permits.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning my TFO friends. Looks like this chat are very much alive..........
> 
> WOOHOO! ! ! ! ! !I'm going home tomorrow! ! ! !
> 
> Of cause, if weather permits.


You've just had a good nights sleep! I sleep late now ,like after 4:30 am by a bit, wake up at 11-12 pm then continue this cycle, about 7 hours of sleep a day... I'm kinda sleepy now (it's still 2:51 am)!  hope the weather is better, are your torts all right?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui:

I thought Jeff was coming home, no?


----------



## Abdulla6169

That barley I grew, I keep running my hand through it... I keep thinking: "I GREW THIS", lol


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> What sucks is when I was on the truck driving and before you were a member, I did drive near there several times.  Now it would be hard to get to go out in the truck with Jeff, if for no other reason then he normally has a student all the time. / Jeff had not asked for a student this last month, because he was hoping to come home and spend a few days. His dispatcher gifted him with a student a day ago, so now Jeff isn't going to feel right about staying home for very long.  The student will be staying in a hotel while Jeff is home.


 
That puts a damper on your personal life, though. Tell Jeff to forget the student driver for a month or two so that he can come home and stay for a bit longer. I mean, we can even coax Jeff to join the forum like some other husbands 

So, you don't drive anymore?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Let's make a private husband section !


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning my TFO friends. Looks like this chat are very much alive..........
> 
> WOOHOO! ! ! ! ! !I'm going home tomorrow! ! ! !
> 
> Of cause, if weather permits.


Good morning


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> Let's make a private husband section !


 
I think it needs to be a "spouse" section so that women like your wife can join and be part of this chat. How about that? oh, wait, are you married? If not, oops...

Hey I missed Blondie and Tiff earlier. I hope they come back on today.

Steven, my poor Baby Runt is also constipated. Her backside is so swollen, she must have a golf ball waiting to come out


----------



## sibi

tortadise said:


> View attachment 87764
> Haha my Peruvian yellow foot (hopefully female. Amazon basins are very hard to sex as they show hermaphrodedic characteristics) loves to hang out on top of this bromeliad.
> View attachment 87762


 
Kelly your yellowfoot looks great!! Is he/she realm from Peru? How did you get her?


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm here now Sibi.  Work was insane today. We got s'more puppies! I wanted to bring them all home, but then I remembered the Mop would have a panic attack if I did. Pshhh... such an only child.


----------



## T33's Torts

Dylan's sleeping outside. I came home, and Charlie lookdd at me like, "WTF does he think he's doing?"


----------



## T33's Torts

But I fed him (3rd cup today. ) and now he's back to being content.


----------



## Ashes

Brandon doesn't want any animals besides the one tortoise we have.  that makes me sad... I wanted a kitty....


----------



## bouaboua

What is this world of ours coming to?? I just learn that Malaysian airlines MH 17 got shot down in Ukraine. 

How sad! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I'm here now Sibi.  Work was insane today. We got s'more puppies! I wanted to bring them all home, but then I remembered the Mop would have a panic attack if I did. Pshhh... such an only child.


 
I'm like that too. I just love, love, love puppies and torts.


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> Brandon doesn't want any animals besides the one tortoise we have.  that makes me sad... I wanted a kitty....


Sorry. I cannot have cat too. I'm extremely allergy to them. My daughter too.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> But I fed him (3rd cup today. ) and now he's back to being content.


 Aww, he's adorable!


----------



## sibi

bouaboua said:


> What is this world of ours coming to?? I just learn that Malaysian airlines MH 17 got shot down in Ukraine.
> 
> How sad! ! ! ! ! !


 
Is this another plane, or is this the one from this morning?


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Is this another plane, or is this the one from this morning?


Same one from the morning. I just learned from my morning news here.


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> I couldn't watch the video.... Just reading about it brought tears to my eyes and seriously almost had me up chucking....... That is the most horrid thing I think I've ever read...... Do people not look at animals and see living creatures anymore?..... Just toys to torture?.....  so sad. I really hope those girls get what's coming to them....


People like that... ughh.. what is wrong with people. It makes me so sad and horrified for the future of our species.


----------



## tortadise

sibi said:


> Kelly your yellowfoot looks great!! Is he/she realm from Peru? How did you get her?


Thanks. I got her(hopefully) and 3 others back in 2005 as 3 months old. They were 4-6" that young. There not huge now at all just around 13" but I friend of mine imported them from a farm in Peru. Super awesome yellow foots. Just waiting to see when they will become mammothly large.

Here is an adult pair from the farm.
Tankers for sure


----------



## mike taylor

Whaz zap o ning! Hi Dylan! Yes Steven people are going nutty . Thats why I live in the woods with guns loaded ready ti go . Hi Tiffany! Where's Ken?


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Whaz zap o ning! Hi Dylan! Yes Steven people are going nutty . Thats why I live in the woods with guns loaded ready ti go . Hi Tiffany! Where's Ken?


I see how it is.


----------



## bouaboua

tortadise said:


> Thanks. I got her(hopefully) and 3 others back in 2005 as 3 months old. They were 4-6" that young. There not huge now at all just around 13" but I friend of mine imported them from a farm in Peru. Super awesome yellow foots. Just waiting to see when they will become mammothly large.
> 
> Here is an adult pair from the farm.
> Tankers for sure
> View attachment 87799
> 
> View attachment 87807



WOW.

I never realized that yellow foot can be that big. What a pair of specimen.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Whaz zap o ning! Hi Dylan! Yes Steven people are going nutty . Thats why I live in the woods with guns loaded ready ti go . Hi Tiffany! Where's Ken?


SO I better send you a message before I come visit. Hahaha..........


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Whaz zap o ning! Hi Dylan! Yes Steven people are going nutty . Thats why I live in the woods with guns loaded ready ti go . Hi Tiffany! Where's Ken?


Ah yes. Because your gun there is going to fend off missiles. Excellent planning mike.


----------



## T33's Torts

So here's the thing. I'm kind of a hippie type person, but I do entirely believe in evil, but still, I leave my side gates unlocked. Call me crazy, but really, if someone wanted to kill me, they'd find a way to, gates or not.


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> You've just had a good nights sleep! I sleep late now ,like after 4:30 am by a bit, wake up at 11-12 pm then continue this cycle, about 7 hours of sleep a day... I'm kinda sleepy now (it's still 2:51 am)!  hope the weather is better, are your torts all right?


I'm not sure I can do that or I agree of that. In my wildest days when I'm young, I can't go to bed that late and waking up at noon. Not me. I'm glad that you can do it. I'm an old man and I go to bed like 10ish and gets up around 6 or 7 AM. Most of my torts are in US, my wife are taking good care of them.


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> And she calls my fiancé a bad parent. Ha.... We NEVER bad mouth his mother in front of him and would never have him call her to say something like that.... I hate this woman. She also sent him naked pics and dirty texts for the first 6 months of our relationship trying to win him back.... She's awful. And I get to hang out with her at their sons tball game tonight. It's becoming increasingly harder to be nice to her, but I do it because I'm better than her......


Plus sometimes always taking the high road is revenge all in it's self. It really upsets people when they think they can't upset you.


----------



## Kerryann

Here's what I read about the airliner:
Shortly before the news of Flight MH17's disappearance broke, separatist leader Igor Strelkov boasted that members of the Lugansk People's Republic had succeeded in shooting down a Ukrainian transport plane flying over area under their control. Separatist leaders immediately denied that they had anything to do with the downing of the Malaysian jet, of course, but all the facts seem to be pointing in that direction and Ukrainian defense sources insist that their air-traffic control radars also clearly showed it was shot down over a separatist-held area.
I worry so much about what's going on in the Ukraine. I have 7 employees in the Ukraine and two of them have already had to move their families out of a shelling zone. I just wish I could bring them all here and protect them. They just want to live and be happy but these war loving people just don't stop.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm too sad to even eat ice cream. I don't really want to talk about it.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm too sad to even eat ice cream. I don't really want to talk about it.


Too sad for ice cream  I am sorry.


----------



## Kerryann

I was a food monkey today and I still only had 1400 calories. Whew thank goodness I got up and ran this morning or I'd be like eek.


----------



## bouaboua

What happen?? Ice cream not even attractive?? That must be major......

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> What happen?? Ice cream not even attractive?? That must be major......
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.


That's what I was thinking. I ate half of a personal watermelon and some strawberries for dessert. They were both so delicious.  Who needs ice cream when you have delicious fruit (and I like non dairy froyo not actual moocow frozen juice anyway ).


----------



## sibi

mike taylor said:


> Whaz zap o ning! Hi Dylan! Yes Steven people are going nutty . Thats why I live in the woods with guns loaded ready ti go . Hi Tiffany! Where's Ken?


 
Hey Mike, what am I, chopped liver? I missed you too


----------



## Ashes

sibi said:


> Hey Mike, what am I, chopped liver? I missed you too


That's what I was thinkin! I see how we rate on his scale! :/


----------



## sibi

Kerryann said:


> That's what I was thinking. I ate half of a personal watermelon and some strawberries for dessert. They were both so delicious.  Who needs ice cream when you have delicious fruit (and I like non dairy froyo not actual moocow frozen juice anyway ).


 
Talking about fruit, I finally found Georgia peaches!!! Do you know how hard it is to get them here in Florida? I have tried since last year! I don't like the California peaches. Sorry guys in California, but it's true. Peaches in Georgia rock! It taste the way peaches should.


----------



## sibi

Ashes said:


> That's what I was thinkin! I see how we rate on his scale! :/


 
Don't worry Ashley. I'll always remember you


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> That's what I was thinking. I ate half of a personal watermelon and some strawberries for dessert. They were both so delicious.  Who needs ice cream when you have delicious fruit (and I like non dairy froyo not actual moocow frozen juice anyway ).


My wife ordered me to eat blueberry everyday but you all know that blueberry can be very sour sometime. So if I encounter the sour blueberry that day I will ask permission to add a very small scoop of ice cream into my bowl so the berry will have a light coat of ice cream on them that will makes easy for me to eat. 

I made it sounds like my wife is giving some medicine to a 3 year old. I'm that way some time............hahaha.....


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> My wife ordered me to eat blueberry everyday but you all know that blueberry can be very sour sometime. So if I encounter the sour blueberry that day I will ask permission to add a very small scoop of ice cream into my bowl so the berry will have a light coat of ice cream on them that will makes easy for me to eat.
> 
> I made it sounds like my wife is giving some medicine to a 3 year old. I'm that way some time............hahaha.....


I love blueberries too. Last two nights I have been eating Rainier cherries and blueberries.


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Talking about fruit, I finally found Georgia peaches!!! Do you know how hard it is to get them here in Florida? I have tried since last year! I don't like the California peaches. Sorry guys in California, but it's true. Peaches in Georgia rock! It taste the way peaches should.


Georgia peaches??

Can you take a picture of them? If you not eating them all.... And why they are better? I never had Georgia peaches before.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Dylan is on TFO now?! Boo! We can't talk about him!! Jk! Welcome! Lol


----------



## sibi

Dylan Ceden said:


> Don't worry Steven, tiffy gave me a list of to-do's today, and 3 of them included eating.


 
What a life, Dylan. I think you deserve it. But, you know, as soon as you get over this cancer thing, you're gonna feel like the red-headed stepson LOL


----------



## Kerryann

So the limo bus place charged me for a third time unauthorized. Ugh why can't businesses have better customer service. I wonder if these places count on people just letting them keep charging whatever.


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> What happen?? Ice cream not even attractive?? That must be major......
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.


 
I think we worked it out. :/

I'm still feeling rather blue, though.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann said:


> So the limo bus place charged me for a third time unauthorized. Ugh why can't businesses have better customer service. I wonder if these places count on people just letting them keep charging whatever.


 
Go after them Kerryann. They are betting that the customers can't be bothered to correct an overcharge. Think of the profit they can make!


----------



## Ashes

sibi said:


> Don't worry Ashley. I'll always remember you


Yay! Thanks!


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> I think we worked it out. :/
> 
> I'm still feeling rather blue, though.


What's wrong, Jess?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Taylor and I got in a big fight. He came towards me, trying to calm me down...but being an abused child/having all these nightmares lately made me instinctively react by pushing him away...which made him instinctively react by pinning me down. I had a panic attack from that. Then I got madder and he felt really bad, and it was just a bad situation all around.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Go after them Kerryann. They are betting that the customers can't be bothered to correct an overcharge. Think of the profit they can make!


I'm going after them for sure.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Taylor and I got in a big fight. He came towards me, trying to calm me down...but being an abused child/having all these nightmares lately made me instinctively react by pushing him away...which made him instinctively react by pinning me down. I had a panic attack from that. Then I got madder and he felt really bad, and it was just a bad situation all around.


I'm sorry Jessica.  I know its gotta be hard. My dad never really hit me, but he threatened to all the time, so I learned to live with the constant fear. If you lived closer I'd offer for you to spend the night.  You could come to work with me and play with all the puppies!


----------



## Elohi

I'm sorry Jessica. That sounds stressful and crummy all around 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

I'm sorry, Jessica...  lemme know if ya need to chat.... Hopefully you're feeling better now...


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> I think we worked it out. :/
> 
> I'm still feeling rather blue, though.



I hope this will help! ! !


----------



## T33's Torts

So I was about to complain about how dylan was asleep on the floor a foot away from the bed. So I walked by, and he grabbed my ankle. I may have never screamed so loud in my life. Now the other neighbors probably think we're torturing people in the basement.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Taylor and I got in a big fight. He came towards me, trying to calm me down...but being an abused child/having all these nightmares lately made me instinctively react by pushing him away...which made him instinctively react by pinning me down. I had a panic attack from that. Then I got madder and he felt really bad, and it was just a bad situation all around.


I'm sorry Jessica. Just take deep breath. seat down and have a deep breath................


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> I'm sorry Jessica.  I know its gotta be hard. My dad never really hit me, but he threatened to all the time, so I learned to live with the constant fear. If you lived closer I'd offer for you to spend the night.  You could come to work with me and play with all the puppies!


 
puppies! 

I'm mostly calm now. Taylor is being really understanding about it all and letting me have space. He feels terrible. I caught him tearing up earlier.


----------



## bouaboua

Dylan Ceden said:


> Or that I'm really great in bed.. Just saying.


Let's see if Tiff agree......


----------



## StarSapphire22

Dylan Ceden said:


> For the record folks, tiffany hit me promptly after reading that. Based off the look I'm getting, she may be regretting pushing me to make this account.


 
Get him, Tiff.


----------



## Elohi

Hugs and tortoise head rubs for everyone who could use a smile. <3 <3
http://instagram.com/p/qlA97UMtxf/


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> puppies!
> 
> I'm mostly calm now. Taylor is being really understanding about it all and letting me have space. He feels terrible. I caught him tearing up earlier.


Taylor sounds like a great guy. I will buy him a drink.......He is a keeper. This is what it call a "true man". My hat are off to him.


----------



## bouaboua

Dylan Ceden said:


> For the record folks, tiffany hit me promptly after reading that. Based off the look I'm getting, she may be regretting pushing me to make this account.


Ohhhhhhhh.........

This is good stuff......keep it coming.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Let's see if Tiff agree......


*stands up*
*clears throat*
Tiff is withholding any opinions.
*sits down*


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> *stands up*
> *clears throat*
> Tiff is withholding any opinions.
> *sits down


It say it all Tiff.....Poor Dylan! ! !


----------



## tortoisetime565

I am so sleepy... Greenhouse is not maintaining ambient temps the way I hoped... A 90 degree basking spot is all I have to account for... Might have to bring in the torts... Ughs.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh man, you guys don't hear half of it. Who would've thunk the two of us would ever have such a casual conversation about TFO.
Hi Isaiah!  Poor greenhouse. Keep. Trying.!!! It might take time. Don't give up!


----------



## bouaboua

Dylan Ceden said:


> Ouch.


We still Love you. I believe Tiff too.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hey tiff! Will you confirm with the rest of the forum that I am in fact your BFF? 

I will for sure... If I could have more than 1 plug in I could heat it... Hut that's gonna take some riggin.. Lol


----------



## mike taylor

Ashes said:


> I see how it is.


I'm sorry I left you out didn't I? Hi Ashley!


----------



## mike taylor

sibi said:


> Hey Mike, what am I, chopped liver? I missed you too


So sorry sibi . Hi!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Dylan Ceden said:


> Someone remind tiff its July. She's running around singing Christmas tunes.


I do that too! This is why me and her are BFFs. Duh.


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> puppies!
> 
> I'm mostly calm now. Taylor is being really understanding about it all and letting me have space. He feels terrible. I caught him tearing up earlier.


 
You know Jessie, az the.wedding gets closer, stress from a possible layoff, flashbacks in you sleep all make for a really stress out person. That, coupled with the fact that your relationship with your dad sucks because of his new wife is more than any person can bare. I'm surprised you didn't have a nervous breakdown yet. You need to put your mind at ease and put things in prospective. Listen, you're not gonna get laid off, the past is the past and it can't hurt you anymore unless you let it. You can't do anything about your dad except to write him a letter and express all you feel. That would really make you feel etter even if you don't mail it. You have a wedding to plan with a man who really loves you. Thi k positive thoughts, and you'll really be doing something about how you feel. We're all with you to support you if you need us.


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


> SO I better send you a message before I come visit. Hahaha..........


You just might want to give me a ring after dark . I have cameras now so I'll see you before you see me . L.o.L.


----------



## mike taylor

If I for got to say hi to anyone hi! Waves hi


----------



## tortoisetime565

HI MIKE!


----------



## sibi

Dylan Ceden said:


> For the record folks, tiffany hit me promptly after reading that. Based off the look I'm getting, she may be regretting pushing me to make this account.


 
Hahaha...she didn't regret it, she just likes giving the evil eye and popping you every once in a while


----------



## bouaboua

Dylan Ceden said:


> Someone remind tiff its July. She's running around singing Christmas tunes.


This is Tiff alright. 

We just love her random and spontaneous thoughts and replies.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> You just might want to give me a ring after dark . I have cameras now so I'll see you before you see me . L.o.L.


Yeah......I don't want to look into the double barrel shotgun, or anything similar in that nature.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi mike! What's going on in Texas? Anything exciting? Tornadoes or maybe a 6' snapper? Huh?


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I do that too! This is why me and her are BFFs. Duh.


*high five!*


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


> Yeah......I don't want to look into the double barrel shotgun, or anything similar in that nature.


Don't be scared I all make sure I don't shoot at anyone I know . LoL


----------



## mike taylor

sibi said:


> Hahaha...she didn't regret it, she just likes giving the evil eye and popping you every once in a while


Tiffany is so violent . Not even married yet and your getting abused. Ha ha


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Don't be scared I all make sure I don't shoot at anyone I know . LoL


What a relieve. .........


----------



## mike taylor

tortoisetime565 said:


> HI MIKE!


Whats up!


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Tiffany is so violent . Not even married yet and your getting abused. Ha ha


Dylan are taking it with joy. Am I right Dylan? This is how they express LOVE.......! ! ! !


----------



## sibi

bouaboua said:


> Yeah......I don't want to look into the double barrel shotgun, or anything similar in that nature.


 
Wow, Steven, you better make it a date or else you'll never get in without a BAM BAM! I'd like to visit your place too, Mike. I've got to see all your preparation for Armageddon!


----------



## mike taylor

sibi said:


> Wow, Steven, you better make it a date or else you'll never get in without a BAM BAM! I'd like to visit your place too, Mike. I've got to see all your preparation for Armageddon!


All it is, is a big box of guns and amo . I'm a Hunter and part redneck so I can live off the land . Theirs so much good food just running around the woods . Ha ha If your ever in Houston give me a ring . I think everyone has my number . Ha ha


----------



## mike taylor

Well it's almost 1:00am so I'd better go to bed . Later talk more tomorrow.


----------



## T33's Torts

In my defense, he was being an ***. Push one guy off a moving bicycle and I'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## T33's Torts

Nighty night mike.


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Wow, Steven, you better make it a date or else you'll never get in without a BAM BAM! I'd like to visit your place too, Mike. I've got to see all your preparation for Armageddon!


I think we are already in some kind of Armageddon already. People killing people, nations fighting nations. And I hope Mike are ready for it. 

You are all welcome to visit us in CA as long as long I'm in US.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Well it's almost 1:00am so I'd better go to bed . Later talk more tomorrow.


Good Night Sir.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> In my defense, he was being an ***. Push one guy off a moving bicycle and I'll never hear the end of it.


And you just love him for that right?? I just happy for you two.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> And you just love him for that right?? I just happy for you two.


Umm... yeah, sure. Whatever you say Steven...


----------



## T33's Torts

Man, I hated Dyl soooo much. I REALLY, really, really hated him. Like, if he fell into a black hole I wouldn't have minded. And to think, I didn't like him because he despised me, and only because I am more talented than he is.


----------



## sibi

mike taylor said:


> All it is, is a big box of guns and amo . I'm a Hunter and part redneck so I can live off the land . Theirs so much good food just running around the woods . Ha ha If your ever in Houston give me a ring . I think everyone has my number . Ha ha


 
Will do. Do u have a.bunker? I've got friends who built a bunker and have a room full of stored food. They have guns and hunt too. I think if something really bad happened here that we have to take.cover, I'd want to be near them or you Haha


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Man, I hated Dyl soooo much. I REALLY, really, really hated him. Like, if he fell into a black hole I wouldn't have minded. And to think, I didn't like him because he despised me, and only because I am more talented than he is.


 
I don't know how you guys finally got together. Did you tell the story cause I never read anything. Did Dylan grow wings, or did you? 


T33's Torts said:


> Man, I hated Dyl soooo much. I REALLY, really, really hated him. Like, if he fell into a black hole I wouldn't have minded. And to think, I didn't like him because he despised me, and only because I am more talented than he is.


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> I don't know how you guys finally got together. Did you tell the story cause I never read anything. Did Dylan grow wings, or did you?


 
Don't understand the dup, but Tiff you can tell the story how hate turned into love tomorrow. I'm ready for bed. Good night


----------



## T33's Torts

We had to work together for a music class project and he kissed me and I slapped him. The end.  There ya go @sibi!


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> We had to work together for a music class project and he kissed me and I slapped him. The end.  There ya go @sibi!


This is cute and funny. Good night Tiff.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning my friends  Happy Friday! Have a safe flight coming back Steven, and keep that seat belt fastened!


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning my friends  Happy Friday! Have a safe flight coming back Steven, and keep that seat belt fastened!


Thank you Noel. Thank you for your thoughts.

I'm a good boy, because I always fasten my seat belt. Thank you Mom! ! !


----------



## Kerryann

ugh.. I am up early working on my eu project and I was making good headway until.... the person i need has his do not disturb on. I am going to wait until 8 am and see if he turns it off. GRRRRR


----------



## Jacqui

*May you day start out being good and just keep getting better. *​


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Jacqui:
> 
> I thought Jeff was coming home, no?



He will be coming home in about a week and a half for his Dr appts, thus why he had wanted no student so he could feel a bit easier about spending a few days at home catching up and his ever increasing "Honey Do" list.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Steven, my poor Baby Runt is also constipated. Her backside is so swollen, she must have a golf ball waiting to come out



Sibi quit feeding her golf balls!


.... poor baby, being constipated is no fun.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> WOW.
> 
> I never realized that yellow foot can be that big. What a pair of specimen.



Steven you should see the ones at the St Louis zoo, you would think they are sulcatas.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I love blueberries too. Last two nights I have been eating Rainier cherries and blueberries.



I have been pigging out on cherries these last couple of weeks.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Taylor and I got in a big fight. He came towards me, trying to calm me down...but being an abused child/having all these nightmares lately made me instinctively react by pushing him away...which made him instinctively react by pinning me down. I had a panic attack from that. Then I got madder and he felt really bad, and it was just a bad situation all around.



*huge hug* I hope by now it's all straighten away.


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> I am so sleepy... Greenhouse is not maintaining ambient temps the way I hoped... A 90 degree basking spot is all I have to account for... Might have to bring in the torts... Ughs.



 After all the time, trouble, and expense you have gone too.  Maybe it will just take more time to get all the things figured out.


----------



## Jacqui

Dylan Ceden said:


> My emergency kit includes a gallon of water and two cans of peas.



Peas?


----------



## Jacqui

Steven did you get to feeling better?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> *huge hug* I hope by now it's all straighten away.



Yeah, mostly. I'm just still a little nervous about being touched. He woke me up this morning and I almost punched him in the face. He's so patient with me though. I don't know how I got a guy who's so understanding about all my issues...


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Yeah, mostly. I'm just still a little nervous about being touched. He woke me up this morning and I almost punched him in the face. He's so patient with me though. I don't know how I got a guy who's so understanding about all my issues...



You got a guy like him because you deserve one like him.  Glad your slowly coming out of it.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> You got a guy like him because you deserve one like him.  Glad your slowly coming out of it.



Thanks.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Maxed out my trophies, wooooo! I win TFO.


----------



## Ashes

Dylan Ceden said:


> For the record folks, tiffany hit me promptly after reading that. Based off the look I'm getting, she may be regretting pushing me to make this account.


Lmao! But we aren't!!!


----------



## Elohi

What's the max on trophies?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> What's the max on trophies?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



113 pts.


----------



## Elohi

Oh and good morning Jessica!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Morning all!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> Oh and good morning Jessica!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Morning! ITS FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## sibi

Good morning crew! Congrats Jessica on your trophies I hope everyone has a Good day!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Steven you should see the ones at the St Louis zoo, you would think they are sulcatas.


Serious?? Who have picture? Maybe I can check their website......Thank you for the tip Jacqui.


----------



## Elohi

Good morning Sibi. Good morning Steven. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Steven did you get to feeling better?


Yes I do feel better now. Thank you for your greeting My Lady!

And looks like this super typhoon just missed my area by 100 some KM so it was not so bad. I will have good chance to fly out tomorrow. I'm grateful and Thankful.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> 113 pts.


Hello Jessica! Good Morning! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Good morning Sibi. Good morning Steven.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Good Morning my Fair Lady! ! ! What's up for the weekend. and I hope your ex will have some thing like tofu between his ears this weekend.


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> Hello Jessica! Good Morning! ! !



HAI STEVEN!

I'm excited for you to fly home tomorrow!


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> HAI STEVEN!
> 
> I'm excited for you to fly home tomorrow!


Yes..............WOOHOOOOOOOO !! ! ! ! ! ! !!


----------



## StarSapphire22

It'll be nice to have you back on our time! 

That's gotta be hard to switch timezones so drastically all the time.


----------



## Ashes

Day off today. Aaaaaah. Lots to do, though. Promised my mini me I'd take her to see How To Train Your Dragon 2, so that's first. Then visiting a friend. Then shopping. Then gotta clean the house because I'm helping my cousin out by having her 1-yr olds birthday party here tomorrow. Oh, man.... I gotta get decorations. I hate decorating and planning. Lol.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> Day off today. Aaaaaah. Lots to do, though. Promised my mini me I'd take her to see How To Train Your Dragon 2, so that's first. Then visiting a friend. Then shopping. Then gotta clean the house because I'm helping my cousin out by having her 1-yr olds birthday party here tomorrow. Oh, man.... I gotta get decorations. I hate decorating and planning. Lol.



How to Train Your Dragon is soooooooooo good! 

I'd help you decorate! I love that crap. I'm pretty much planning our friends' nursery, LOL.

Sounds like a fun and busy day.


----------



## sibi

Good morning Noel, Ashley, Jessica, Jacqui, Steven, Mike, Tiff, Dylan, Yvonne, Colleen, Kelly, Cowboy, and everyone new like Flipper


----------



## Elohi

OMG I just saw in my fb newsfeed where a news station posted an info graphic that 16,000+ people are without power this morning from the storms last night. That freaks me out because of my little Leo egg!!!!! We have power but could easily have been included in the outrage. We really lucked out. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Noel is Aztortmom right? And Sibi, what is your name? I'm awful with names, forgive me. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## sibi

Ashes said:


> Day off today. Aaaaaah. Lots to do, though. Promised my mini me I'd take her to see How To Train Your Dragon 2, so that's first. Then visiting a friend. Then shopping. Then gotta clean the house because I'm helping my cousin out by having her 1-yr olds birthday party here tomorrow. Oh, man.... I gotta get decorations. I hate decorating and planning. Lol.


 
WellNoel, you have a lot to do. I guess we won't hear from you much today. In any case, have a good one and keep calm

**Sorry Ashley, I meant you, not Noel. Boy am I confused today. I haven't had my coffees this morning yet. Gonna get it right now!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> Noel is Aztortmom right? And Sibi, what is your name? I'm awful with names, forgive me.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Sibi = Sylvia


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Sibi = Sylvia


Ah! That's right!
Thanks!



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> Noel is Aztortmom right? And Sibi, what is your name? I'm awful with names, forgive me.
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 


Elohi said:


> Noel is Aztortmom right? And Sibi, what is your name? I'm awful with names, forgive me.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
My name is Sylvia. Not to worry...i s few up names all the time. I'm a visual person, and all I see are the posted pics of the person, but names...


----------



## tortadise

bouaboua said:


> Serious?? Who have picture? Maybe I can check their website......Thank you for the tip Jacqui.


Here yah go. They use to keep them with their Aldabras. In the first pic you can see a good size difference next to an adult male Aldabra. They have had them since 1963 and came in that size. They're very very old and massive.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...yellow-foot-tortoise.59685/page-2#post-568957


----------



## Elohi

tortadise said:


> Here yah go. They use to keep them with their Aldabras. In the first pic you can see a good size difference next to an adult male Aldabra. They have had them since 1963 and came in that size. They're very very old and massive.
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...yellow-foot-tortoise.59685/page-2#post-568957



Whoa, that's incredible!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

sibi said:


> WellNoel, you have a lot to do. I guess we won't hear from you much today. In any case, have a good one and keep calm
> 
> **Sorry Ashley, I meant you, not Noel. Boy am I confused today. I haven't had my coffees this morning yet. Gonna get it right now!


I knew ya had to be since ya called me Ashley yesterday! lol no worries! But yeah, about to head out so not sure when I'll be on. 

Have a wonderful day everyone!!!


----------



## bouaboua

tortadise said:


> Here yah go. They use to keep them with their Aldabras. In the first pic you can see a good size difference next to an adult male Aldabra. They have had them since 1963 and came in that size. They're very very old and massive.
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...yellow-foot-tortoise.59685/page-2#post-568957


WOW!! WOW!!!!WOW !!!!!

How cool. Thank you so much for the link. They do looks old.....Thanks.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> *high five!*



High five back! 

Morning all!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortoisetime565 said:


> High five back!
> 
> Morning all!!



No, you go away, Mr. Sassypants. 


(...kidding, obviously.)

But you are sassy.


----------



## tortadise

bouaboua said:


> WOW!! WOW!!!!WOW !!!!!
> 
> How cool. Thank you so much for the link. They do looks old.....Thanks.


Yep they're awesome. I spoke with Peter Prichard months ago about amazon basin yellow foots. He definitely said they are real and completely different than standard sized ones. They're very tough to sex unless very large. Both males and females show hermaphrodite qualities. Which is what leads me to believe my Peruvians are of those giant lineage and clad. One has flashed me and the other has not. Which is why I'm getting it scoped to find out. They're both 13" or so and completely impossible to sex. They both look like females and compared to my Suriname yellow foots are completely different. The Surinames are same size some smaller and bigger and lay eggs too. So that's my hope they one day just hit a spurt and get massive.


----------



## tortoisetime565

StarSapphire22 said:


> No, you go away, Mr. Sassypants.
> 
> 
> (...kidding, obviously.)
> 
> But you are sassy.



Dang right I'm sassy.  so are all of my torts.


----------



## AZtortMom

Well everyone is pretty lively today  
I'm so glad this week is over though. I have an appointment with my tattoo guy to finish up some of the turtle tattoo on back, so hopefully what he came up is pretty cool


----------



## StarSapphire22

AZtortMom said:


> Well everyone is pretty lively today
> I'm so glad this week is over though. I have an appointment with my tattoo guy to finish up some of the turtle tattoo on back, so hopefully what he came up is pretty cool



PICS!


----------



## T33's Torts

Pictures once its done, Noel? I don't think I could get one on my back. I have a treble clef on my forearm, and a swiggly line/ cat thing on my neck sort of by my ear.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ok  it's pretty big. It's tribal with a hibiscus and a turtle. The turtle is the last piece. If the turtle is cool he will finishing it tomorrow.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Well everyone is pretty lively today
> I'm so glad this week is over though. I have an appointment with my tattoo guy to finish up some of the turtle tattoo on back, so hopefully what he came up is pretty cool


Yes PICS! !! !


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Pictures once its done, Noel? I don't think I could get one on my back. I have a treble clef on my forearm, and a swiggly line/ cat thing on my neck sort of by my ear.



I wanna see the kitty!


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> I wanna see the kitty!


Me too!


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## tortoisetime565

I have a tattoo!


----------



## T33's Torts

The cat one hurt significantly more than the one on my arm. There's also a tiny outline of a heart on my hip, but I don't think that one hurt so much.


----------



## Elohi

I want tattoos but I don't know where I want them so it's kept me from getting them. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> The cat one hurt significantly more than the one on my arm. There's also a tiny outline of a heart on my hip, but I don't think that one hurt so much.





Elohi said:


> I want tattoos but I don't know where I want them so it's kept me from getting them.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



I have one on my wrist and it hurt like the dickens...


----------



## T33's Torts

Mine is smaller, but towards the bottom right corner of yours. I post a pic in a minute.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Pictures once its done, Noel? I don't think I could get one on my back. I have a treble clef on my forearm, and a swiggly line/ cat thing on my neck sort of by my ear.


 
Hey Tiff, can we get a pic of those? Love to see what it looks like.


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> Hey Tiff, can we get a pic of those? Love to see what it looks like.


 
Never mind, you're ahead of me as always


----------



## T33's Torts

All three of mine are super simple. The only one that I'm starting to regret is the heart, because its set sort of low on my hip.


----------



## T33's Torts

Shouldn't you be cleaning up tortoise ****?


----------



## sibi

Dylan Ceden said:


> Morning everyone. Shouldn't you be working, Tiff?


 
Good morning Dylan. Yeah, pull out that whip  You know, I'm beginning to see why Tiff gets sassy with you LOL


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> Good morning Dylan. Yeah, pull out that whip  You know, I'm beginning to see why Tiff gets sassy with you LOL


 I think you actually like the fight.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Shouldn't you be cleaning up tortoise ****?


 


sibi said:


> I think you actually like the fight.


 
And, that's how it began, right Tiff?


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Shouldn't you be cleaning up tortoise ****?



AHAHAHAHAHA.

I like the kitty. 

I want a wrist tattoo, but I have like -6 pain tolerance, so yeah, no. Plus it's hard to cover up if I needed to.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

bouaboua said:


> Georgia peaches??
> 
> Can you take a picture of them? If you not eating them all.... And why they are better? I never had Georgia peaches before.




You know, SC has more peaches and IMO they taste better  

One of these days I'll can up more peaches, peach jam, and peach pineapple salsa. 



Hi Dylan! Welcome to TFO!


----------



## StarSapphire22

RosieRedfoot said:


> You know, SC has more peaches and IMO they taste better
> 
> One of these days I'll can up more peaches, peach jam, and peach pineapple salsa.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dylan! Welcome to TFO!



Kim! I feel like we haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Hahahaha I just actually listened to the words of "50 Ways to Say Goodbye" by Train for the first time. LOL


----------



## tortoisetime565

Lol. Tiff and Dylan are the cutest. Anywhooo. It is 66 degrees outside and feels so nice for us humans. But the torts are tucked nicely in the greenhouse which has a whopping temperature of 90 degrees and 70% humidity on its own. And! There is but one light inside it making a 100 degree basking spot and the coolest corner is 76 degrees but they all seem to disperse their own ways.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Hahahaha I just actually listened to the words of "50 Ways to Say Goodbye" by Train for the first time. LOL


Thats my all time favorite song. Ever.. you know, incase you didn't get it.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> AHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> I like the kitty.
> 
> I want a wrist tattoo, but I have like -6 pain tolerance, so yeah, no. Plus it's hard to cover up if I needed to.


Dude, watch, bracelets, wristbands… Go for it.  Or better yet, foundation works super well.


----------



## AZtortMom

Dylan Ceden said:


> Get this Sylvia, I've been waking up with bruises. The doc says its a side effect, but I'm sure its tiff beating me up while I'm asleep.


We call those love taps in my house


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> You know, I'm beginning to see why Tiff gets sassy with you LOL


Right on the dot Sibi. 

I have to go do actual work now (like.. talking to actual humans), so I'll talk to you guys a bit later.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Dude, watch, bracelets, wristbands… Go for it.  Or better yet, foundation works super well.



But the OUCH. I'm a wuss.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Dylan Ceden said:


> I'm with you Jessica. If I wanted things drawn on my skin I would grab a permanent marker.



I like him. We can keep him.


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> I like him. We can keep him.


I approve as well


----------



## StarSapphire22

The tribe has spoken!


----------



## Ashes

Lol okay guys, just so you know -

How to Train Your Dragon 2? Actually really good/cute movie.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> Lol okay guys, just so you know -
> 
> How to Train Your Dragon 2? Actually really good/cute movie.



Told you!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm tired. And its only 12:30. Ughhh...


----------



## StarSapphire22

My head feels kinda funny.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hmmm... I prescribe... ice cream.


----------



## AZtortMom

tortoisetime565 said:


> I have a tattoo!


What's your tattoo?


----------



## T33's Torts

There's a picture up there Noel.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Hmmm... I prescribe... ice cream.



That's an awesome idea, but I have to type at people with the IQs of potatoes and the reading comprehension skills of a 4-year-old for 2 more hours still. Then I have a beta version of Destiny to play.


----------



## T33's Torts

I have 5.3 hours left. But I can sit and do nothing unless people come by.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I think @Elohi's Little Bitty reads better than most of my customers.


----------



## Yvonne G

I know for sure that she rides her trike around the kitchen island much better than any of your customers!!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yvonne G said:


> I know for sure that she rides her trike around the kitchen island much better than any of your customers!!!



Yeah she does!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I was gone for like... One day to work! We're building a wall in the room over the garage to section it into a movie room and a snack bar/entry. Get to hang some drywall and plan out layout.


----------



## StarSapphire22

RosieRedfoot said:


> I was gone for like... One day to work! We're building a wall in the room over the garage to section it into a movie room and a snack bar/entry. Get to hang some drywall and plan out layout.



Well, I guess I just missed you then.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> I know for sure that she rides her trike around the kitchen island much better than any of your customers!!!


I'm having a down day but this made me laugh out loud


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> I'm having a down day but this made me laugh out loud



Well turn that frown upside down! What's up, Monica?


----------



## Elohi

I'm not completely sure. Some of it is my husband having to be away two evenings in a row for a rehearsal dinner and a bachelor party. He's a groomsman on a Sunday. My ex has brought a lot of drama around lately and the damage control I have to run for my kids sake is exhausting. Plus it's all dreary today and everything seems to have me down.


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> I'm not completely sure. Some of it is my husband having to be away two evenings in a row for a rehearsal dinner and a bachelor party. He's a groomsman on a Sunday. My ex has brought a lot of drama around lately and the damage control I have to run for my kids sake is exhausting. Plus it's all dreary today and everything seems to have me down.


Plus there's th e cave thing too. Not that the cave thing is huge, it's just added stuff.


----------



## T33's Torts

Myabe its something in the air today. I'm kind of dragging along as well. I'm ridiculously tired. Headaches suck.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> There's a picture up there Noel.


Nop! I did not see it.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning.


----------



## mike taylor

It's Friday I have nothing to do but drink some beer! Hells Yeah!


----------



## mike taylor

Just think past month I didn't drink at all . Now I can't stop therefore I see some sideways walking later to night in my future.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning Steven! 
Mike, I seriously considered things in the nature of sideways walking, but I decided that pulling the innocence from the eyes of 13 year olds is more fun. Can you believe that there's kiddos who haven't thrown knives at things? Weird, I think.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Zooo mah goodness its a taruntulla.


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Zooo mah goodness its a taruntulla.


Eh?
What's this you say? Tarantula? Wurr? Iz beez hidenz over hurrz. Kthnx 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Whn ppl tak lik dis it jst drves meh crzy and I jst wnt take dat dictionaree and make dat throw on dem...
Translation:
When people talk like this it drives me crazy, and I just want to take that dictionary and throw it on them  I'm happy people don't talk like this on the forum! It makes a lot of people insecure


----------



## Ashes

AbdullaAli said:


> Whn ppl tak lik dis it jst drves meh crzy and I jst wnt take dat dictionaree and make dat throw on dem...
> Translation:
> When people talk like this it drives me crazy, and I just want to take that dictionary and throw it on them  I'm happy people don't talk like this on the forum! It makes a lot of people insecure


I've deleted people off of Facebook for it. Can't stand it. Lol.


----------



## Elohi

Well that was my cheezeburger attempt at being goofy. I'll go sit in the corner I was hiding from the tarantula in, with a dunce cap on instead. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> Good morning Steven!
> Mike, I seriously considered things in the nature of sideways walking, but I decided that pulling the innocence from the eyes of 13 year olds is more fun. Can you believe that there's kiddos who haven't thrown knives at things? Weird, I think.


What? I thought every kid did this by age five .


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> *May you day start out being good and just keep getting better. *​


My day started out decent and them rolled down hill like riding a roller coaster.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I have been pigging out on cherries these last couple of weeks.


They are how I imagine crack to be


----------



## StarSapphire22

Dylan Ceden said:


> Is there a better way to move him?


 
Don't flip him. Try and lure him with a carrot or fruit or treat thing.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning.


Morning Sir


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> It's Friday I have nothing to do but drink some beer! Hells Yeah!


I may or may not have involved myself with the beers.


----------



## Yvonne G

I have done so in the past with my 110lb sulcata, but its really not a good idea. Get a piece of plywood or something you can put him on to drag him. I have since made a slide out of one of those snow thingeys you slide down the hill on, put rope on the front and drag him in that.


----------



## T33's Torts

Dyl, did you end up moving him? Sorry, my phone isn't working. Again. If you ask Harry, he'd help you. Don't talk to the lady up the hill. She's nuts.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yvonne G said:


> I have done so in the past with my 110lb sulcata, but its really not a good idea. Get a piece of plywood or something you can put him on to drag him. I have since made a slide out of one of those snow thingeys you slide down the hill on, put rope on the front and drag him in that.


A sled?


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Dyl, did you end up moving him? Sorry, my phone isn't working. Again. If you ask Harry, he'd help you. Don't talk to the lady up the hill. She's nuts.


She is indeed crazy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey! I just saw Tortoisetime565's color banner ad on the Forum!! Nice job Isaiah!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yvonne G said:


> Hey! I just saw Tortoisetime565's color banner ad on the Forum!! Nice job Isaiah!


Yay!!! It was joshes design! Lol!


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> Well that was my cheezeburger attempt at being goofy. I'll go sit in the corner I was hiding from the tarantula in, with a dunce cap on instead.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Lol I know you were being goofy!!! I mean the people who do it for real!


----------



## Kerryann

This made me sad 
http://www.cnn.com/2014/07/16/world...html?sr=tw071814childrenshelter11aVODtopPhoto


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi peeps.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm sorta here...


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Hi peeps.





Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm sorta here...


Hi Tiff. Hi Jen!


----------



## StarSapphire22

blqrfg.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm sorta here...


 Are oh ok? I've been a little worried about you.


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Are oh ok? I've been a little worried about you.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Long work hours and life crap. 
I average 55 hours a week for the last 7 weeks.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And I kill chat…I've said it before, you bunch of lightweights! LOLOLOL


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And I kill chat…I've said it before, you bunch of lightweights! LOLOLOL


I'm still here but I'm drinking my nighty night tea.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And I kill chat…I've said it before, you bunch of lightweights! LOLOLOL



I just came back from putting little bitty to bed. Sorry about your work hours lately. That really sucks :0/


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

I set up a hot lunch date with some friends from the other side of the state tomorrow. I'm so excited to see them. Then I'm getting a mani and pedi


----------



## Elohi

Yay! My husbands home!! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Yay! My husbands home!!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


See ya later, Monica.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> I set up a hot lunch date with some friends from the other side of the state tomorrow. I'm so excited to see them. Then I'm getting a mani and pedi


I'm confused in regard to which is “hot"…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> I'm still here but I'm drinking my nighty night tea.


Me too…


----------



## Elohi

I'm here, errr sort of. Going to sit and cuddle while we watch an episode of Downton Abbey. 
He came home instead of hitting the strip club with the rest of them. The groom is dead meat if she finds out too, I don't know why he's risking it. He's 40 ffs, it's not like he's 22 and dying to see one last peep show before he's tied down. He's madly in love with his fiancé so I do to know why he's risking it. I'll never understand...


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Ugh. I hate spiders. I was grabbing my towel after I showered and I kid you not I TOUCHED the dang thing. *screeches* So naturally I dropped the towel and ran sceaming away. Meanwhile, instead of saving the day, dyl stood and laughed at me. I thinks its still there. Thank goodness for spare linens.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Me too…
> View attachment 87920


Ohhh TEA!!! I though you wrote beer.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Me too…
> View attachment 87920


I can't legally drink yet.......


----------



## T33's Torts

Isaiah, the key word is "legally."


----------



## T33's Torts

Its almost time to etch bad habits into the young, impressionable minds of children. A 12, 13 and 15 year old, to be exact.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Its almost time to etch bad habits into the young, impressionable minds of children. A 12, 13 and 15 year old, to be exact.





T33's Torts said:


> Isaiah, the key word is "legally."


I know...


----------



## T33's Torts

You're 18. Close enough.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Oh ken look what I got!!!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm confused in regard to which is “hot"…


They are both hot


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ohhh TEA!!! I though you wrote beer.


I had beers too.


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> I can't legally drink yet.......


Meh, it ain't that great anyways. 



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I'm drinking Synergy strawberry kombucha. Freaking delicious. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

Tomorrow I start a new running regime.


----------



## Elohi

Still haven't started downton abbey yet. My husband is fiddling with miner setting or something. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Still haven't started downton abbey yet. My husband is fiddling with miner setting or something.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Miner settings for app depth.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Miner settings for app depth.


That was meant as a question.


----------



## Elohi

Miner settings, as in digital currency mining. Bitcoin, litecoin, ect. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was thinking more along “mole".


----------



## Kerryann

Why can't I sleep tonight?


----------



## T33's Torts

Because you're on the forum!


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> Because you're on the forum!


Lol

I'm still here. About to go to bed though. 
GOODNIGHT FRIENDS

Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning You all! ! ! 

Working on my way home. Try to save about three hundred dollar something on this trip I have the make two stop over. and a normal 15 hours of travel become almost 24 hours. I got to see lots of airport like Hong Kong, ShangHai, LAX then Home San Jose. 

The good things is; when I transfer in LA, I will pick-up my Godmother to flight to San Jose with me which she will stay in my house for little love a week. She is the one person, when my mother gave birth to me (first born), that my mother asked her to accompany my mother into the delivery room. At that time, male family member, even the husband are not allowed step into the delivery room. So she is one of the few people that I saw first when I was bore. She is 87 years old. I'm looking forward to spend some time with her next week.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I had a flare up of my doormat syndrome tonight.


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Honey you can't have flare up of a make believe thing.  Good morning.


----------



## LoutheRussian

T33's Torts said:


> Honey you can't have flare up of a make believe thing.  Good morning.


I beg to differ. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Then I highly suggest you take action against this thing, or (like me) go (back) to bed.


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> Miner settings, as in digital currency mining. Bitcoin, litecoin, ect.
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Which one(s) does he mine?


----------



## StarSapphire22

I told myself I was going to sleep in until at least nine today...nope. Up at 7:30. Ugh.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> I told myself I was going to sleep in until at least nine today...nope. Up at 7:30. Ugh.


Good morning then! I had about 9 & a glad hours of sleep today


----------



## Ashes

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning You all! ! !
> 
> Working on my way home. Try to save about three hundred dollar something on this trip I have the make two stop over. and a normal 15 hours of travel become almost 24 hours. I got to see lots of airport like Hong Kong, ShangHai, LAX then Home San Jose.
> 
> The good things is; when I transfer in LA, I will pick-up my Godmother to flight to San Jose with me which she will stay in my house for little love a week. She is the one person, when my mother gave birth to me (first born), that my mother asked her to accompany my mother into the delivery room. At that time, male family member, even the husband are not allowed step into the delivery room. So she is one of the few people that I saw first when I was bore. She is 87 years old. I'm looking forward to spend some time with her next week.


Yay!! That'll be fun!


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> I told myself I was going to sleep in until at least nine today...nope. Up at 7:30. Ugh.


It's 8... I woke up to an empty bed so here I lay, typing on my phone, not actually wanting to get outta bed cuz I know kids are awake too... Eh, he can deal with em. Maybe if I'm lucky he will make breakfast?...


----------



## lisa127

I didn't wake up until 8:22 this morning. That's late for me! But I'm just happy when I can get to sleep and sleep through the night so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortoisetime565 said:


> A sled?



No, those round plastic things like a garbage can lid.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yvonne G said:


> No, those round plastic things like a garbage can lid.



Ah yes. Those danger plates. That's what I call them.. My friend broke both of her wrists and a pinky finger on one of those!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

I woke up at about 2:30 pm today,that's about 5:30 am in Austin, Texas. So yeah, I woke up early if I was in Austin  I wake up so late because I sleep late (that makes me active when most of the forum is)!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Can worm peoples check out my thread please? I got my new worms today and they are infested with something.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yvonne G said:


> No, those round plastic things like a garbage can lid.


Bobsled.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Ah yes. Those danger plates. That's what I call them.. My friend broke both of her wrists and a pinky finger on one of those!!


I love those so called danger plates. Thats how I started snowboarding.


----------



## Abdulla6169

We don't have snow in UAE, but before I was born, kids used to take those really big round metal trays for serving food and sled down the dunes


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> I love those so called danger plates. Thats how I started snowboarding.


I hate snowboarding. I much prefer skiing


----------



## T33's Torts

There's no snow in Southern California either.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I hate snowboarding. I much prefer skiing


Skiing isn't any fun, you just push yourself around on sticks. Snowboarding is like skateboarding with your feet stuck.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Skiing isn't any fun, you just push yourself around on sticks. Snowboarding is like skateboarding with your feet stuck.


I hate skateboarding too!


----------



## T33's Torts

Weirdo!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Yvonne G

After seeing the Sketchers Go Walk commercial several times, I realized I really, really wanted a pair of them. So a week or so ago I finally had enough money and I bought myself a pair. They are the most comfortable shoes! I'm so glad I bought them. However, they do have one really, really terrible down side. They have a pebble-type sole - little bumps to make it softer when you walk. But this a.m. I stepped in a fresh, squishy dog poop. I like to never got the poop out of those crevices!


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> I hate skateboarding too!


If I ever skateboard I'll probably end up on my face, like 12 times... So I probably hate it... And when I fall my tortoise is probably gonna bite my fingers off


----------



## AZtortMom

So I finally gave in and started watching the show orange is the new black. It's pretty good


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> After seeing the Sketchers Go Walk commercial several times, I realized I really, really wanted a pair of them. So a week or so ago I finally had enough money and I bought myself a pair. They are the most comfortable shoes! I'm so glad I bought them. However, they do have one really, really terrible down side. They have a pebble-type sole - little bumps to make it softer when you walk. But this a.m. I stepped in a fresh, squishy dog poop. I like to never got the poop out of those crevices!


I know the filling . Thats why I wear boots . Easy to get poop off . But I do have just shoes and dog poop .so I know what your screaming . I try to pickup all the dog poop and throw it over the fence into the neighbors yard . Ha ha Its a horse pasture so they don't care.


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> I know the filling . Thats why I wear boots . Easy to get poop off . But I do have just shoes and dog poop .so I know what your screaming . I try to pickup all the dog poop and throw it over the fence into the neighbors yard . Ha ha Its a horse pasture so they don't care.


If I were you I'd send it to the owner of the dog by mail *evil laugh*!


----------



## Yvonne G

Believe me, I pick it up before it hits the ground most of the time. But occasionally she deposits one when I'm not looking. I've been very industrious about watching where I put my feet ever since I saw a snake on my property, but I was carrying a big bowl of box turtle food this a.m. and forgot to watch where I was walking.


----------



## taza

AZtortMom said:


> So I finally gave in and started watching the show orange is the new black. It's pretty good


I love that show!


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm only on the second episode, but it's great so far


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Has the spouses thread started yet?


----------



## Yvonne G

taza said:


> I love that show!



It has gotten very good reviews. What channel is it on?


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> It has gotten very good reviews. What channel is it on?



Netflix


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh...its not on cable then?


----------



## jaizei

I don't think so.


----------



## Yvonne G

I mentioned this before and no one commented. Good job, Isaiah! Nice ad:


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, that sucks. You mean to say "they" make TV shows that aren't shown on TV?


----------



## jaizei

Yeah. They've started making original content. 

I've actually been looking for the ad since you mentioned it, but hadn't seen it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> I mentioned this before and no one commented. Good job, Isaiah! Nice ad:
> 
> View attachment 87989


Looks great, where is this ad showing up? I think it'll be great  hope it works out better than expected!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne if you have internet then get yourself a blueray player . Its only 8 $ a year for netflix . Way cheaper than rentals and sat. or cable .


----------



## T33's Torts

I built a new fence. Hopefully tort-proof.


----------



## mike taylor

Did you build the first one?


----------



## Kerryann

The running... She is a much less forgiven scorned lover than I remembered


----------



## mike taylor

Kerryann said:


> The running... She is a much less forgiven scorned lover than I remembered


I'm lost? ??


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Did you build the first one?


Maybe... maybe not.. 
Yeah. But clearly not well.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> I'm lost? ??


Then stop freaking running!


----------



## mike taylor

I don't run unless something big and scary is chasing me.


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> I'm lost? ??


I used to run a lot then stopped and started again today. It's so much harder than I remembered. 
The first section was easy and I was like wow I'm not that out of shape, but after a mile I had a side stitch, was sweaty like an armpit all over, and was breathing like air was going out of style.


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> Then stop freaking running!


Only quitters quit.. So no and I'm training for a race.


----------



## T33's Torts

I was talking about Mike being lost.  I'm a nerd, its a book reference/ joke thing.


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> I was talking about Mike being lost.  I'm a nerd, its a book reference/ joke thing.


Ah


----------



## mike taylor

No running makes things jiggle!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Running sounds to me like some convoluted form of exercise, to be avoided at all costs. Exactly the reason we invented gun powder.


----------



## mike taylor

My point exactly .


----------



## Elohi

I enjoy running. Or used to. I was a sprinter growing up. I'm still really fast but I have to be careful. I learned how to run long distance out of necessity when I was in basic training. I figured out if I forced myself to breath slower, eight paces per breath (inhale and exhale), I could survive PT. Lol
I taught that to my 11 yr old daughter and she smears her peers during fitness tests at school. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Smears her peers…that's funny.


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> I enjoy running. Or used to. I was a sprinter growing up. I'm still really fast but I have to be careful. I learned how to run long distance out of necessity when I was in basic training. I figured out if I forced myself to breath slower, eight paces per breath (inhale and exhale), I could survive PT. Lol
> I taught that to my 11 yr old daughter and she smears her peers during fitness tests at school.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I was trying to remember all of my good practices from long distance running like breathing and not taking huge steps. It was hard though, it's not as easy as riding a bike.


----------



## Elohi

Kerryann said:


> I was trying to remember all of my good practices from long distance running like breathing and not taking huge steps. It was hard though, it's not as easy as riding a bike.



My strides while sprinting a crazy huge. In fact, I kick my own ***...literally. My heals come way up and bonk my right in the butt. I don't recall having that problem when I was a kid though, I wonder if that's weakened hip flexors?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't run, but I was walking (swiftly) around the pasture 10 times daily (amounts to about a mile). But when it started getting summertime hot I quit. I'll start up again when it starts getting a bit cooler in the early evenings.


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> My strides while sprinting a crazy huge. In fact, I kick my own ***...literally. My heals come way up and bonk my right in the butt. I don't recall having that problem when I was a kid though, I wonder if that's weakened hip flexors?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I was doing stupid long distances before and ended up getting the chronic Achilles tendonitis. That is such awful pain. So today I made site as best I could my form was good and stretched when I got home.


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> I don't run, but I was walking (swiftly) around the pasture 10 times daily (amounts to about a mile). But when it started getting summertime hot I quit. I'll start up again when it starts getting a bit cooler in the early evenings.


I definitely walked part of the distance I went today. I ran the full distance I wanted to do away from the house and then walked it home. My lab used to run the long distances with me also and now that I remember correctly the tendonitis didn't make me stop, I stopped when she had her embolism. That dog was so muscular and in shape because we would do at least one run a week that was 15 miles.


----------



## Telid

Kerryann said:


> I was doing stupid long distances before and ended up getting the chronic Achilles tendonitis. That is such awful pain. So today I made site as best I could my form was good and stretched when I got home.


Wait until you have a lung injury - heavy exercise feels like death.


----------



## Telid

Off topic, but came across this in the news:
http://www.dailydot.com/crime/florida-girls-kill-rare-tortoise/

Two girls tortured and killed a gopher tortoise, and filmed the entire thing. I hope they have the book thrown at them.

Edit: yes, Florida.


----------



## mike taylor

No running for me . Just some beer curls. Ha ha


----------



## Abdulla6169

Telid said:


> Off topic, but came across this in the news:
> http://www.dailydot.com/crime/florida-girls-kill-rare-tortoise/
> 
> Two girls tortured and killed a gopher tortoise, and filmed the entire thing. I hope they have the book thrown at them.
> 
> Edit: yes, Florida.


I hope their computer lags for the rest of their prison life  and they step on a Lego block!!!


----------



## mike taylor

See!


----------



## mike taylor

Did you guys see the new pictures of Clay? See all the white coming in!


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Did you guys see the new pictures of Clay? See all the white coming in!


Can you put before pics  
Also, your display pic is a tortoise's head, for some weird reason I thought it was a jellyfish on my iPhone 5s.... 
He is beautiful!


----------



## mike taylor

Ok here you go .


----------



## Abdulla6169

Both are beautiful! Good luck making him grow strong


----------



## mike taylor

No chit chat today I guess!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Went to a fair today, lots of cheap perfume, some food, clothes and other stuff... Pretty good, I really got annoyed when someone offered me to smell those strips of perfume, especially when you think it smells like grass or weeds . Also got stuffed grape leaves (for me) they are so sour! They are basically rice with lemon that's really sour wrapped in grape leaves, it so tasty, even out teacher from the states liked them Here's a pic of that food from the internet:




Also my feet hurt after all that walking... Hope everyone had an exciting day!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The sketchers go walks can easily be washed! I usually soak dog poo off in dilute bleach in a shallow tray and leave the shoes sitting for a few hours. 

So I officially am done with (corporate) retail! Pretty sure if for some reason this temp job at the university doesn't pan out I'd rather coupon and sell backyard produce/jam/arts and crafts than go back!


----------



## T33's Torts

Its been a looooong day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Chicago, here comes the smoke from our wildfires. I guess it's registering some in the Windy City.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here is a sprinkler, for those in Southern California that may not be old enough to remember what they look like…


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Its been a looooong day.


All days are the same time, you just worked more today...


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> No running makes things jiggle!



Boy you sure have that right and some times that gets dangerous.


----------



## Ashes

Okay, might be TMI, but it made me laugh!!

So, Keira always has to poo at restaurants.... I don't know why, but it never fails. So we were at supper with Brandon's family... Keira has to go. We were talking about how she has to sing or talk when she poos..... She comes out - I ask her if everything came out okay. Her response? "Yeah. I got complimented for singing." Lmao. AND she was singing "let it go" - hahaha!! Might've had to be there.... But we got a good laugh outta it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dolly Parton once told Johnny Carson she didn't run because she'd get black eyes. I was in high school when I saw that appearance and I remember laughing hard.


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> All days are the same time, you just worked more today...


Is that so? I thought time fluctuated to accommodate to our sense of time spans.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Is that so? I thought time fluctuated to accommodate to our sense of time spans.


Time doesn't exist, only our need for schedules makes it appear real…


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here is a sprinkler, for those in Southern California that may not be old enough to remember what they look like…
> View attachment 88042


Hey, how the heck do you think I water everything? 



Oh wait, I just ask Dylan to.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's a crop sprinkler. It's large enough that when I was on the paved road, and first saw it I thought trees had been clear allowing me to see our gravel road.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's a crop sprinkler. It's large enough that when I was on the paved road, and first saw it I thought trees had been clear allowing me to see our gravel road.


I saw one once! I'm sure I did


----------



## T33's Torts

The park has those things!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Hey, how the heck do you think I water everything?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, I just ask Dylan to.


Tiffany,
You remember what I told you about the boy all those months ago, right? See. Told you so. I was right.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> The park has those things!


These are big enough to require a tractor to move.


----------



## Elohi

Thanks for the backup on Instagram Tiff! LOL!
Beans is totally not for sale. Bwahahaha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Thanks for the backup on Instagram Tiff! LOL!
> Beans is totally not for sale. Bwahahaha
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


So he will be gifted to me then, that's just too kind!


----------



## T33's Torts

Yes Ken, I remember. That was the day after I was dragged home screaming at walls. How could I forget? 

Monica, I HATE getting those posts. Like, umm, no.


----------



## Abdulla6169

The internet is overrated, you have to be nice to all people, even if they seem to be "unintelligent"... You even have to sound nice, just "Hello" doesn't work, you need an exclamation mark, a statement that shows hope, a smiley, and usually a good display pic


----------



## T33's Torts

I love the internet. I don't like talking to people face to face (even though thats 75% oc my job...) and the internet is great.

I mean, where else could "hi" and "Hiiiii!!!" Be read differently?


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> I love the internet. I don't like talking to people face to face (even though thats 75% oc my job...) and the internet is great.
> 
> I mean, where else could "hi" and "Hiiiii!!!" Be read differently?


Some humans are weird, look at the next "generation" of humans online and you'll understand, it seems rude to some that talking with smiley faces means we are happy, and without them we are rude... Just my olden days opinions!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Been working in the room over the garage to change it into a movie theater. 

Here's a picture:





My preemptive plan for the snack bar area... Don't mind my lack of accuracy


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So you'll go up the stairs and it'll be the snack bar and movie shelves. Then through the door into the theater. Will eventually have a projector and 108" screen and all that jazz... 7.2 surround sound, dimming lights, black walls, tacky carpet. Well, not that tacky but the wood floor in there has serious gaps and scratches and is much too echoey for a theater. 

But it's a work in progress


----------



## AZtortMom

I think it will be great when it's done


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, Ken is that the same kind of sprinkler they use on hay fields? If so don't play in them it hurts like hell . I had to learn that the hard way . They pump a lot of pressure to them things . My grandpa told us as kids no you can't play in the water . We thought he was being an *** but he new what he was saying . Because we all went home crying . All he said was I told you not to . Hummm I bet you will not do that again . Then sat back down to drink a beer and watch the ball game .


----------



## Elohi

RosieRedfoot said:


> So you'll go up the stairs and it'll be the snack bar and movie shelves. Then through the door into the theater. Will eventually have a projector and 108" screen and all that jazz... 7.2 surround sound, dimming lights, black walls, tacky carpet. Well, not that tacky but the wood floor in there has serious gaps and scratches and is much too echoey for a theater.
> 
> But it's a work in progress


We actually have a media room in our home that we have yet to do anything with. It's wired for surround sound, big tv and electronics but it's currently a storage room. It may likely never actually be a theatre. 

But maybe a reptile room....hmmmm lol

Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

Hey I like your thinking Elohi . I've always wanted a reptilian room but my wife says outside! It's hard to control all the heating in a big garage . It would be eazy to do inside all climate controlled.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey! Did I kill chat?


----------



## T33's Torts

Nope I'm here.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Me too!


----------



## Elohi

I'm here. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Jessica! *waves*


----------



## mike taylor

So hows it going Tiff? My day has been long and boring . The wife is out at a Houston roller derby game with her friends . I'm home with my bull dogs watching the Hulk.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Monica!


----------



## T33's Torts

Its definitely going. Where? I'm not sure.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Hi Jessica! *waves*


 
Hey!


----------



## mike taylor

Kill Bill is on . I love this move .


----------



## T33's Torts

I just found some old pictures. I totally forgot some very vital parts of my childhood... like calling Dylan "dyldo".  I'm not sure how forum appropriate that is, so if removal is nessary knock yourself out.


----------



## T33's Torts

We were horrible children. Just fyi.


----------



## mike taylor

Ha ha a dyldo good one . Dylan you going to take that bro?


----------



## Kerryann

I am out on Woodward avenue watching all the cool cars cruising. Some kids were dumb enough to steal a car in Birmingham mi and we got to see the whole city police force show up to bust them.


----------



## mike taylor

I bet that was funny to watch .


----------



## Elohi

Rice and toddlers do not mix. Even if they are successfully eating it, it's still scattered from windows to the walls. I even find rice in other rooms later than has wiggled out of her clothes. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Why do people ask questions and ask for resources and then not listen to what you say? Sometimes I feel like I am doing my day job on the forums when I'm off....

sorry, needed to rant.


----------



## mike taylor

She's just saving some for later.


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Why do people ask questions and ask for resources and then not listen to what you say? Sometimes I feel like I am doing my day job on the forums when I'm off....
> 
> sorry, needed to rant.


Those types would be called askholes. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> I bet that was funny to watch .


It was kind of crazy. It looked like they messed up the electrical in the car they stole. Those police were no joke though.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Ha ha dyldo good one . Dylan you going to take that bro?


Being that he's been asleep since 6, and that his phone is in my back pocket, I would assume so.


----------



## mike taylor

Ha ha always one step ahead .


----------



## AZtortMom

Hey all  I'm just watching Blacklist, another good show


----------



## dmmj

I feel like venting, but I will prob refrain, .


----------



## Elohi

Vent away. Why refrain?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> I feel like venting, but I will prob refrain, .


It's not good to hold it in


----------



## mike taylor

You just may fill better .


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> Hey all  I'm just watching Blacklist, another good show


I love that show. Her husband is dirty nerdy hot but that's all I can say about him since I dunno how far in three show you are.
I'm trying to convince Mike to buy me a Shelby cobra and he's talking about how it's not practical if we are having a baby.


----------



## dmmj

Sorry ladies and germs, I don't share well with others, I am watching hells kitchen right now, right now!!


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> Sorry ladies and germs, I don't share well with others, I am watching hells kitchen right now, right now!!


Just finished watching that. I have my predictions...


----------



## sibi

Ok David...if you don't want to share, keep wat hi g Hells kitchen

For the rest of you who may still be up, I had the most relaxing day ever. I woke up at 11 am (central time). I made pancakes and bacon, which Matt and I enjoyed. Then, I seem to have lost hours doing nothing at all except clean out the pens and feed my babies. I've been watching HGTV for hours, and decided to check in. Monica, are you still there? I wanted to ask you how things are going with the cave? Tiff, are you stiil up? Who's still up?


----------



## dmmj

Well no big suprise he always chooses one male one female. I don't expect this time to b different, but we shall see.


----------



## sibi

Dylan Ceden said:


> Tiffany woke me up screaming about spiders. Now _she's _sleeping, and _her _phone is in my hands. Oh how the tables have turned.


 
You guys are a trip! Did Tiff really call you ,"dildo"? You guys remind me of the old sitcom"The Honeymooners."


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Ok David...if you don't want to share, keep wat hi g Hells kitchen
> 
> For the rest of you who may still be up, I had the most relaxing day ever. I woke up at 11 am (central time). I made pancakes and bacon, which Matt and I enjoyed. Then, I seem to have lost hours doing nothing at all except clean out the pens and feed my babies. I've been watching HGTV for hours, and decided to check in. Monica, are you still there? I wanted to ask you how things are going with the cave? Tiff, are you stiil up? Who's still up?


I am wide awake for some reason


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> Well no big suprise he always chooses one male one female. I don't expect this time to b different, but we shall see.


I really thought someone would make it to the finals that didn't and I almost said it which would have been another reason for you to be angry. I;ll tell you when you get done watching.


----------



## Elohi

sibi said:


> Ok David...if you don't want to share, keep wat hi g Hells kitchen
> 
> For the rest of you who may still be up, I had the most relaxing day ever. I woke up at 11 am (central time). I made pancakes and bacon, which Matt and I enjoyed. Then, I seem to have lost hours doing nothing at all except clean out the pens and feed my babies. I've been watching HGTV for hours, and decided to check in. Monica, are you still there? I wanted to ask you how things are going with the cave? Tiff, are you stiil up? Who's still up?




The cave has been filled 
I have sent updates to the USFWS, a biologist who had interest in the cave, and the guy who named the cave. Hopefully they will will respond tomorrow. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm watching Firestarter.


----------



## dmmj

The karate kid on netflix (original) Love that movie
BANZAI!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm up again and not happy about it. 


Dylan Ceden said:


> For a while, yes. I am not creative enough to think of something to call her. I used to call her taffy, but she liked it.


You Sir, you are very loud.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm watching Firestarter.


The little girl who lives behind me makes that face like drew barrymore made when she was going to start a fire.


----------



## T33's Torts

Congrats Dilly! You killed chat.


----------



## Kerryann

Dylan Ceden said:


> The little girl who lives behind us throws rotten lemons into the yard.


That's pretty awful


----------



## Elohi

Ahhh OMG nooooooooo!!! Just finished season 3 of Downton Abbey and I can't believe what just happened! Ack!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh no! I hate when that happens! 

Yeah, Kerry, she's kind of "different." She screams at us. Yesterday, we were out in the yard, she was outside _in a towel _screaming at us in Russian.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Does anyone remember who this artist is? They're someone here on the forum…


----------



## T33's Torts

I remember seeing an art thread, but I don't recall the username.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Does anyone remember who this artist is? They're someone here on the forum…
> View attachment 88063


I don't know but holy WOW. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## sibi

Dylan Ceden said:


> For a while, yes. I am not creative enough to think of something to call her. I used to call her taffy, but she liked it.


 
Well it sounds like she certainly more wittier than you. But, you must love to rattle her chain, though LOL


----------



## T33's Torts

Of course I'm wittier! Thats just because he's a guy! Ha!


----------



## taza

What a beautiful drawing.


----------



## mike taylor

You got to step it up Dylan . I think she thinks of stuff in her sleep.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> Ahhh OMG nooooooooo!!! Just finished season 3 of Downton Abbey and I can't believe what just happened! Ack!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
I KNOOOOOOW! I feel so cheated. All that build up and drama...what was the point?!

All because he wanted to be a "real actor" and make movies.


----------



## T33's Torts

I mean, I love candy, why would it upset me?


----------



## mike taylor

No it was not good at all . Ha ha


----------



## T33's Torts

I like it.


----------



## T33's Torts

He called me Charlie for a while, (charlie= enemy in war). But you know, I kinda liked that too!


----------



## mike taylor

Man he's in for it .


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I mean, I love candy, why would it upset me?


 
Maybe because it's sticky and can pull your fillings out? LOL


----------



## T33's Torts

Now we have a dog named Charlie.  Speaking of which, did you know this dog barks in his sleep? Weird, right?


----------



## T33's Torts

Good night guys! I'm tired. And I have to be up early tomorrow. Nighty night.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Now we have a dog named Charlie.  Speaking of which, did you know this dog barks in his sleep? Weird, right?


 
No, not weird. My dog wimps and makes all these noises as if he were having a nightmare.

Good night Tiff. I'm. Watching The Color Purple.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good evening here  I'm going to be offline for a couple of hours!


----------



## lisa127

Good morning!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Good morning! I woke before the alarm and fed all the cats, and Littlefoot and worms, chopped up raddichio for this week, and cleaned out Littlefoot's cage a bit. Had to find all his secret lettuce stashes...he hides food like a squirrel.

Now its time to wake Taylor up.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yvonne G said:


> I mentioned this before and no one commented. Good job, Isaiah! Nice ad:
> 
> View attachment 87989


Thanks Yvonne!!! )))


----------



## lisa127

You must be a morning person!...lol

I'm up by 7:30, but I don't get moving for quite a while. I need to sit with my coffee for quite a while before I'm ready to get moving.


----------



## tortoisetime565

mike taylor said:


> Yvonne if you have internet then get yourself a blueray player . Its only 8 $ a year for netflix . Way cheaper than rentals and sat. or cable .


Its $8 a month isn't it?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning all! Except tiff...


----------



## Abdulla6169

lisa127 said:


> You must be a morning person!...lol
> 
> I'm up by 7:30, but I don't get moving for quite a while. I need to sit with my coffee for quite a while before I'm ready to get moving.


I'm not a morning person, woke up at almost 3:40 pm after sleeping at 6:30 am... So if I'm awake at 6:30 am, am I a morning person then?


----------



## StarSapphire22

lisa127 said:


> You must be a morning person!...lol
> 
> I'm up by 7:30, but I don't get moving for quite a while. I need to sit with my coffee for quite a while before I'm ready to get moving.


 
Nooooooo, lol. I normally would lay in bed until noon if I could. But the cats were being psycho, so I fed them and then I just decided I might as well take care of the others while I was up.

Plus, my Final Fantasy XIV subscription expired and today is the last day of free-to-play weekend. (priorities!)


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Elohi said:


> Ahhh OMG nooooooooo!!! Just finished season 3 of Downton Abbey and I can't believe what just happened! Ack!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)




I know! I'm halfway through 4 now so I won't give any spoilers. But season 5 comes out January 2015... Such a long wait.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I need to become a morning person for this new job... Ugh I've always been such a night owl!


----------



## StarSapphire22

RosieRedfoot said:


> I know! I'm halfway through 4 now so I won't give any spoilers. But season 5 comes out January 2015... Such a long wait.


 
I haven't started 4 yet. Is it just Mary being sad all season?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Do uuh, does this mean he's a boy?


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortoisetime565 said:


> Do uuh, does this mean he's a boy?


 
No, females can mount too.


----------



## tortoisetime565

StarSapphire22 said:


> No, females can mount too.


Boooooooo. Either way... What a weirdo..


----------



## Abdulla6169

It's annoying how when someone quotes something in the iPhone his display pic is different!


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> No, not weird. My dog wimps and makes all these noises as if he were having a nightmare.
> 
> Good night Tiff. I'm. Watching The Color Purple.


Cici does the same and barks while running. It's kind of weird if I'm awake


----------



## tortoisetime565

That happens on android to. Tis picture is a Dino.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> Nooooooo, lol. I normally would lay in bed until noon if I could. But the cats were being psycho, so I fed them and then I just decided I might as well take care of the others while I was up.
> 
> Plus, my Final Fantasy XIV subscription expired and today is the last day of free-to-play weekend. (priorities!)


The only online multi player game I ever played was final fantasy. It was fun. I just don't have the time for that type of game.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Kerryann said:


> The only online multi player game I ever played was final fantasy. It was fun. I just don't have the time for that type of game.


 
I used to play WoW too...Just tried the Destiny beta yesterday...and excited for Elder Scrolls Online to come out this winter! But I really enjoy FFXIV:ARR.


----------



## StarSapphire22

They just released chocobo raising in the newest patch. Sooooooo excited!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Currently at the 2nd most expensive hotel in the world, eating dinner here... Here are some pics:




There are even gold ATMs were you pay money and pick gold jewelry, basically the vending machine of the rich  Hope everyone's enjoying their time! Even tort owners need some luxury from time to time


----------



## Ashes

AbdullaAli said:


> Currently at the 2nd most expensive hotel in the world, eating dinner here... Here are some pics:
> View attachment 88076
> 
> View attachment 88077
> 
> There are even gold ATMs were you pay money and pick gold jewelry, basically the vending machine of the rich  Hope everyone's enjoying their time! Even tort owners need some luxury from time to time


Holy crap! Lol. Looks beautiful.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> Holy crap! Lol. Looks beautiful.


It is


----------



## sibi

Good morning!!! It's 9:30 ish and I'm drinking Kona coffee. My husband is laughing and making my dog jump like a bouncing ball this morning. It's too early on a Sunday to listen to that much racket! Now Matt is a morning person, ugh!


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning!  Charlie knocked down a lamp.


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> Good morning!!! It's 9:30 ish and I'm drinking Kona coffee. My husband is laughing and making my dog jump like a bouncing ball this morning. It's too early on a Sunday to listen to that much racket! Now Matt is a morning person, ugh!


 
Where are all of the morning people? Do you all just get up to post "Good Morning," then go back to sleep? :


T33's Torts said:


> Good morning!  Charlie knocked down a lamp.


 
Good morning Tiff. I hope the lamp wasn't too expensive. Poor Charlie...guess he's not a morning person either.


----------



## lisa127

sibi said:


> Good morning!!! It's 9:30 ish and I'm drinking Kona coffee. My husband is laughing and making my dog jump like a bouncing ball this morning. It's too early on a Sunday to listen to that much racket! Now Matt is a morning person, ugh!


I wish my dog still jumped around like that. She turns 13 years old next week and she has slowed down and aged a lot in the past six months. It makes me sad because I adopted her when she was only 8 weeks old. And in her young years she was my walking and Frisbee buddy. We went on long 1 to 2 hour walks, and as far as Frisbee goes she was like those disc dogs you see. Obsessed and jumping into the air for those fancy catches. It's sad watching them grow old. I'm not ready to lose her. I lost my cat in February to cancer. And God knows I miss my nephew like crazy. I'm still grieving over him and that's been hell. Let's hope Cocoa lives another couple years.


----------



## sibi

lisa127 said:


> I wish my dog still jumped around like that. She turns 13 years old next week and she has slowed down and aged a lot in the past six months. It makes me sad because I adopted her when she was only 8 weeks old. And in her young years she was my walking and Frisbee buddy. We went on long 1 to 2 hour walks, and as far as Frisbee goes she was like those disc dogs you see. Obsessed and jumping into the air for those fancy catches. It's sad watching them grow old. I'm not ready to lose her. I lost my cat in February to cancer. And God knows I miss my nephew like crazy. I'm still grieving over him and that's been hell. Let's hope Cocoa lives another couple years.


 
He'll be around for longer than that. Just try and keep him healthy. I've know a dog to live 18 years before he died. Sorry to hear about your nephew. It's never easy to suffer the death of a loved one. I'm glad you shared with us cause we'll be here for you, friend


----------



## lisa127

It would be nice if she's around longer than that!! 

And thank you. It has not been easy. He was only 26 and he was supposed to outlive me. He was my boy.


----------



## Ashes

Good morning, all. I wasn't able to soak or feed little dude last night so that was my first priority this morning. He's happily munching on melon (tis fruit day!)...


----------



## StarSapphire22

I feel like Littlefoots eyes have been sunken in lately, but he's eating well and growing a ton and can pee on my hand for like a solid minute. Gonna give him some cukes today just in case...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's another one.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi all *waves to everyone*


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's another one.
> View attachment 88080


 Whoa! That's impressive. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's another one.
> View attachment 88080


 
Did you find out who it was?


----------



## Elohi

Look where I found Beans and Watson this morning. Napping in the food dish, waiting on fresh nibbles. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The excellence of the these two drawings kinda creeps me out…in a good way of course.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Did you find out who it was?


Nope.


----------



## taza

Another beautiful drawing! Great talent whoever it is.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nope.


 
Maybe @jaizei knows/can find it? Magical internet powers and all....


----------



## Abdulla6169

Worst translation EVER, caesar dressing was translated into "Caesar removing clothes" in Arabic... They used google translate, which translated dressing into "removing clothes"! Not something to expect from a 7 star hotel, lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Maybe @jaizei knows/can find it? Magical internet powers and all....


Well done, you. Using the “@" deal to get the attention.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's another one.
> View attachment 88080


 
WOW!!! It looks 3D. It looks like the tort is walking right on the paper!


----------



## Ashes

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 88084
> 
> Worst translation EVER, caesar dressing was translated into "Caesar removing clothes" in Arabic... They used google translate, which translated dressing into "removing clothes"! Not something to expect from a 7 star hotel, lol


Lol! That's funny.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 88084
> 
> Worst translation EVER, caesar dressing was translated into "Caesar removing clothes" in Arabic... They used google translate, which translated dressing into "removing clothes"! Not something to expect from a 7 star hotel, lol


Priceless.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Priceless.


Google translate, what do ya expect


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well done, you. Using the “@" deal to get the attention.



Unless alerts are turned off. 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/too-attached.70024/#post-659181


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This I can find prints of.


That's about it for modern art that I like. I prefer art from the antiquities.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Good morning!  Charlie knocked down a lamp.


He needs a bubble wrap suit!


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> Look where I found Beans and Watson this morning. Napping in the food dish, waiting on fresh nibbles.
> View attachment 88083
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
Monica, your Leos are just beautiful! That's so cool.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This I can find prints of.
> View attachment 88089
> 
> That's about it for modern art that I like. I prefer art from the antiquities.


You like that Di Vinci and Van Gogh?


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Priceless.


 
Don't understand why they would translate it as "removing clothes." If anything, "dressing" should have translated,"Caesar getting dressed." LOL


----------



## T33's Torts

Art in this house is the equivalent of... maybe those little nose-spots Charlie leaves on the sliding glass door.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I meant old. Like this…


----------



## T33's Torts

Wow, that's kind of awesome. I paint on walls when I'm bored sometimes... does that count? Huh? Huh?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I make handprints into turkeys.


----------



## Ashes

My walls.... ALL my walls.... are bare except the bathroom.... I hate hate decorating because I have "expensive" taste and can't afford the stuff I like. And I'm not good at coordinating stuff together. lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

I purchase art in the form of sticky wall decals.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I like either extreme redneck or the “wait, this is in your house?" art.


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> My walls.... ALL my walls.... are bare except the bathroom.... I hate hate decorating because I have "expensive" taste and can't afford the stuff I like. And I'm not good at coordinating stuff together. lol.


My EXACT problem lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> My EXACT problem lol.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


It sucks!


----------



## T33's Torts

The best part of painting your own walls is... one tin of paint will last forever! Haha.


----------



## sibi

I'm gonna post a pic of something I drew on rice paper. It's about "spring blossoms." I dabble in Chinese drawings.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> I'm gonna post a pic of something I drew on rice paper. It's about "spring blossoms." I dabble in Chinese drawings.


Post! Post! Post!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm hungry. Ughhhhh... I promised dyl that I wouldn't try to cook anything until he wakes up. 
Whatever. I'm going to go eat.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Check it out...for Christmas, y'all can pitch in and get me the “Three sea lillies" piece. 

http://artdaily.com/index.asp?int_sec=11&int_new=71522#.U8vx5GK9KK0


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, Sibi has betrayed us! 

If you'd like I can frame some Char nose art for ya.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> I'm hungry. Ughhhhh... I promised dyl that I wouldn't try to cook anything until he wakes up.
> Whatever. I'm going to go eat.


You don't have to cook, ordering pizza isn't cooking


----------



## lisa127

Elohi said:


> My EXACT problem lol.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


My walls just have framed pictures of my daughters and my nephew.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Don't understand why they would translate it as "removing clothes." If anything, "dressing" should have translated,"Caesar getting dressed." LOL


It's that way because google has it's own crazy way of thinking...


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> You don't have to cook, ordering pizza isn't cooking


Excellent point.


----------



## Abdulla6169

We have a few lovely paintings here & there, also some arabic calligraphy here & there...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Is Steven on his journey home, which would explain his being MIA?


----------



## T33's Torts

I was literally JUST going to inquire about his flights. I think he should've already left LAX.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> We have a few lovely paintings here & there, also some arabic calligraphy here & there...


Abdulla,
My wife enjoys my Asian art more so than my Arabic art. So that is what I go with. I've tried to show her the romantic poetry represented by most of it, yet still she doesn't feel it.


----------



## mike taylor

I only have one painting in my house but its cool . See.....


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Abdulla,
> My wife enjoys my Asian art more so than my Arabic art. So that is what I go with. I've tried to show her the romantic poetry represented by most of it, yet still she doesn't feel it.


I know some arabic poetry right now:

I was made of iron a stronger heart

And the iron has rusted & my heart hath not

This is actually one verse of poetry since arabic verses of poetry is written in two parts...
This is some romantic arabic verse:

It assassinated me the sickness [of love] that is inside of me 

I hide it but the silence hath preached it...
This is the poetry of one of the strongest Arab men in both poetry & strength, his name was Antra... Very beautiful traditional stories about him, one tale also says he used to tear his blankets while he was an infant, the Arab Chuck Norris, lol


----------



## mike taylor

Maye Steven has not switched his days and nights yet . He's sleeping .


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm trying to do the math. If he left at per say, 8am over there, he would get here 24 hours later, but on our time... *thinking* yeah I'm lost. It was a good effort though.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Jet lag perhaps. 

I like having a decorated home but getting there on a budget and having it look nice is the challenge.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Who wants gold?





They work great as gifts, projectiles, and even for that Instagram "thank you followers for this gift" pictures!


----------



## Ashes

Apparently I'm the cushion for 2 sweaty smelly children..... :/ lol


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> We have a few lovely paintings here & there, also some arabic calligraphy here & there...


 
Can you post some pics? I may want to paint one.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Check it out...for Christmas, y'all can pitch in and get me the “Three sea lillies" piece.
> 
> http://artdaily.com/index.asp?int_sec=11&int_new=71522#.U8vx5GK9KK0


 
Would you take a painting of it?


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Can you post some pics? I may want to paint one.


It's beautiful, I'll post pics when I get home


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> I know some arabic poetry right now:
> 
> I was made of iron a stronger heart
> 
> And the iron has rusted & my heart hath not
> 
> This is actually one verse of poetry since arabic verses of poetry is written in two parts...
> This is some romantic arabic verse:
> 
> It assassinated me the sickness [of love] that is inside of me
> 
> I hide it but the silence hath preached it...
> This is the poetry of one of the strongest Arab men in both poetry & strength, his name was Antra... Very beautiful traditional stories about him, one tale also says he used to tear his blankets while he was an infant, the Arab Chuck Norris, lol


 
Interesting! Translations often can't give foreign poetry true justice. It somehow doesn't quite capture the flavor in deep meaning. That, coupled with lost of rhythm makes it difficult to translate. Unless Americans spoke another language, especially poetry, they can't understand what I'm really saying here.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Interesting! Translations often can't give foreign poetry true justice. It somehow doesn't quite capture the flavor in deep meaning. Unless Americans spoke another language, especially poetry, they can't understand what I'm really saying here.


 I translated it myself so the meaning is right  It does not roll off the tongue like it does in arabic, but it won't have rhythm unless I write it in iambic pentameter (10 syllables per verse)...


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> I translated it myself so the meaning is right  It does not roll off the tongue like it does in arabic, but it won't have rhythm unless I write it in iambic pentameter (10 syllables per verse)...


 
You misunderstood me. I didn't say the translation was wrong...i merely meant that the flavor of the emotions and feelings can get lost or may not be as intense because you lose rhythmic aspect of the poetry.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> You misunderstood me. I didn't say the translation was wrong...i merely meant that the flavor of the emotions and feelings can get lost or may not be as intense because you lose rhythmic aspect of the poetry.


That I understand the emotions part, but it is possible to adds some rhythm to make it more "natural"... But the true sweetness of arabic is never disappearing


----------



## tortoisetime565

We have lots of art around my house. Our house is decorated in vintage old times stuff. I don't have any pictures though... I'll take some when I'm home from work.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I'm trying to do the math. If he left at per say, 8am over there, he would get here 24 hours later, but on our time... *thinking* yeah I'm lost. It was a good effort though.


 
He's here but still in transit because he has to do a transfer in LA, doesn't he?


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> That I understand the emotions part, but it is possible to adds some rhythm to make it more "natural"... But the true sweetness of arabic is never disappearing


 
Well, that's a first. Say, for instance, I read a poem in Spanish or Korean, and I try to translate it into English, it's never as good as reading it in the other language, no matter how much I get it to rhyme. The culture and unique experiences that inspired the poetry is a huge factor. That uniqueness may never be completely understood by others of another culture.


----------



## mike taylor

So still no Steven?


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Can you post some pics? I may want to paint one.


Here are some pics:
This is a picture of arabic islamic calligraphy describing the prophet -peace be upon him-, it also includes a verse from the Quran:


A picture of the late sheikh Zayed bin Sultan Al Nahyan -may Allah rest his soul in peace- made up of his name "Zayed bin Sultan":




And a quote from the late sheikh Zayed bin Sultan Al Nahyan -may Allah rest his soul in peace- which says: The book is the container for information & civilization & culture & knowledge & literature & arts, and societies are not measured by their financial resources only but they are measured with the authenticity of its civilization"


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> Here are some pics:
> This is a picture of arabic islamic calligraphy describing the prophet -peace be upon him-, it also includes a verse from the Quran:
> View attachment 88172
> 
> A picture of the late sheikh Zayed bin Sultan Al Nahyan -may Allah rest his soul in peace- made up of his name "Zayed bin Sultan":
> View attachment 88173
> 
> View attachment 88174
> 
> And a quote from the late sheikh Zayed bin Sultan Al Nahyan -may Allah rest his soul in peace- which says: The book is the container for information & civilization & culture & knowledge & literature & arts, and societies are not measured by their financial resources only but they are measured with the authenticity of its civilization"
> View attachment 88175


 
These are truly beautiful! It almost looks musical...a happy lyric


----------



## bouaboua

I'm home!!!

I don't know I deserved this. 

At the boarding gate of my flight I hear my name was announced and I approach the counter then I realized my flight was over sold so I got bumped to first class. This is never happened to me. But I enjoyed.


----------



## mike taylor

I don't always fly but when I do it's first class . Hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

So how's it going Steven? Hope your having a good time with your grandmother.


----------



## sibi

bouaboua said:


> I'm home!!!
> 
> I don't know I deserved this.
> 
> At the boarding gate of my flight I hear my name was announced and I approach the counter then I realized my flight was over sold so I got bumped to first class. This is never happened to me. But I enjoyed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 88177
> View attachment 88178
> View attachment 88179
> View attachment 88180


 
Welcome back Steven!!!! And, what a way to come home, in first class


----------



## Ashes

Welcome back Steven!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

They get way better food in first class . Pluss the little bottles of liqueur.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> These are truly beautiful! It almost looks musical...a happy lyric


Thanks! I love these paintings a lot! They were a gift from the painter (he also drew the currency here)


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> They get way better food in first class . Pluss the little bottles of liqueur.


It will be a total waste for me in that department because I do not drink but I did order a glass of red wine. Food are just little better in my opinion but the volume are must greater. 

Sounds like Mike you been there and done that before.


Ashes said:


> Welcome back Steven!!!!



Thank you Ashley. Thank you.


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Welcome back Steven!!!! And, what a way to come home, in first class


 
Yeah. It make my money really worth this time. From economy all the way up to the first class. I don't know how much they (AA) over sold that flight but I take it with Thanksgiving.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> So how's it going Steven? Hope your having a good time with your grandmother.


Yes Sir. 

We will attend a Christian conference next week. She is a very pious Christian. I'm honored can have her in my house for a week. She really is a blessing to me. My wife also love her very much. 

Thank you Sir.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Meow


----------



## mike taylor

Yes Steven I have been there . Thats the only way to fly by yourself . When I fly for work I go first class . I pay the extra cost myself . If you gotta fly you might as well be comfortable . I always got stuck with the fat smelly, snoring guy . Thats why I pay the extra cost .


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I've only been in first class once but it was definitely much better! Lucky you! 

Well, was supposed to work tonight but I didn't. I was working on stuff and thought I should call out and realized it was an hour after I was supposed to be there and being my last day, I assume they got the memo. New job starts tomorrow bright and early! Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Meow


Woof

I win.  

Welcome home Steven.


----------



## T33's Torts

Next time you're in LA (hopefully for a longer stay) you have to come over for lunch or something.


----------



## StarSapphire22

STEVEN!


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> STEVEN!


Hello my fair Lady!!

How are you? I just glad to be home. Even only for three weeks.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Next time you're in LA (hopefully for a longer stay) you have to come over for lunch or something.


Thank you for the invite Tiff. I will let you know for sure. Thanks...........


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> Hello my fair Lady!!
> 
> How are you? I just glad to be home. Even only for three weeks.


 
Hi! I'm okay. Lazy Sunday with Taylor, we're having a "Fringe" marathon. We've never had weekends off, let alone weekends off together, until a couple weeks ago. We are loving it!

I am glad you're home too!


----------



## mike taylor

I'm watching Haunting . It's about haunted houses .


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> I'm watching Haunting . It's about haunted houses .


This is a "hunted" house:


----------



## Bbcatcher

Hey all! I'm new here


----------



## Ashes

Bbcatcher said:


> Hey all! I'm new here


Hi, I'm Ashley!! What's your name?


----------



## Bbcatcher

Ashes said:


> Hi, I'm Ashley!! What's your name?



I'm Chase! How are you?


----------



## mike taylor

Hello and welcome!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm tiff.  Welcome to the dark side, Chase.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Bbcatcher said:


> Hey all! I'm new here


Hey new here! That's a weird name "new here"  lol... I should stop goofing around now! All members are welcome here, even new people


----------



## Ashes

Bbcatcher said:


> I'm Chase! How are you?


Can't complain! And yourself?


----------



## Elohi

I'm at a wedding. Waiting on the wedding party to arrive in the reception hall.





Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Bbcatcher

Well I'm not new to keeping reptiles but I just got my first ones a month ago and it's quite addicting!


----------



## mike taylor

Your little girl is beautiful! I love them cheeks .


----------



## Abdulla6169

All children are beautiful, your child is special  he's right about the cheeks, so cute! She has your eyes


----------



## dmmj

T33's Torts said:


> Oh no! I hate when that happens!
> 
> Yeah, Kerry, she's kind of "different." She screams at us. Yesterday, we were out in the yard, she was outside _in a towel _screaming at us in Russian.


sounds like an interesting person.


----------



## Elohi

She just yelled rock on. Oh boy...




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Hi! I'm okay. Lazy Sunday with Taylor, we're having a "Fringe" marathon. We've never had weekends off, let alone weekends off together, until a couple weeks ago. We are loving it!
> 
> I am glad you're home too!


So. Please do enjoy your time. Companionship are the beat part of relationship.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Oh no! I hate when that happens!
> 
> Yeah, Kerry, she's kind of "different." She screams at us. Yesterday, we were out in the yard, she was outside _in a towel _screaming at us in Russian.


Can you ask her if you can take pics? I really need a visual, this is just too funny!


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> View attachment 88199
> 
> She just yelled rock on. Oh boy...
> View attachment 88200
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Hello cutie pie! ! ! ! ! 

Look! ! How sweet is her...................


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm exhausted.


----------



## Abdulla6169

She's just too happy to contain... Can you blame her


----------



## T33's Torts

Bad days suck.

Little Bitty is so cute, Monica! She looks like you!


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm home from work. Finally. What's up with everyone?


----------



## Bbcatcher

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm home from work. Finally. What's up with everyone?



Just went to check on the tortoises and now I'm about to go to the store!


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm home from work. Finally. What's up with everyone?


We're just sharing parts of our lives to people on the internet, those people are in love with torts & live across the world, they also are amazing & have the best sense of humor & are really kind, they also post the best & worst parts of their lives & I consider a special one of them to be really awesome *pointing towards myself*


----------



## Ashes

Bbcatcher said:


> Well I'm not new to keeping reptiles but I just got my first ones a month ago and it's quite addicting!


I've never owned reptiles or anything until my Little Dude.... If I had more money and space, I'd have many.... It's very addicting!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Bbcatcher said:


> Just went to check on the tortoises and now I'm about to go to the store!


I did the same. Except went to eat instead.


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm home from work. Finally. What's up with everyone?


Welcome home!  I'm watching Blind Side, waiting for the chitlens to go to bed so I can have ice cream... Ugh, I shouldn't have bought so much for the birthday party yesterday.... I have like half a gallon left! Lol.


----------



## tortoisetime565

AbdullaAli said:


> We're just sharing parts of our lives to people on the internet, those people are in love with torts & live across the world, they also are amazing & have the best sense of humor & are really kind, they also post the best & worst parts of their lives & I consider a special one of them to be really awesome *pointing towards myself*



Lol. Sounds like normal TFO chit chat.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> Lol. Sounds like normal TFO chit chat.


That I am really awesome, yeah that's regular TFO chit chat... Especially when everyone says I'm so modest


----------



## sibi

Bbcatcher said:


> Hey all! I'm new here


 
Hi, welcome! So, what would you like us to call u?


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Hi, welcome! So, what would you like us to call u?


He's called chase, at least that's what he said he's name was...


----------



## T33's Torts

C'mon Sibs! Chase, remember?


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> C'mon Sibs! Chase, remember?


She probably didn't read it to remember...


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> C'mon Sibs! Chase, remember?


 
 Is he related to Chase Manhattan ? Or, is it Chubby Chase?


----------



## Bbcatcher

You can call me whatever you want just hopefully nothing bad! 

So I keep seeing my male Russian mounting my female. I hope I can get some eggs!


----------



## Bbcatcher

sibi said:


> Is he related to Chase Manhattan ? Or, is it Chubby Chase?



Hahah 

People used to tell me I was going to be rich because of my name


----------



## T33's Torts

Are they in a small area? That could be potentially dangerous.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Bbcatcher said:


> Hahah
> 
> People used to tell me I was going to be rich because of my name


I'd "chase" them mad if I were you, lol


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm trying to watch some old movie. I'm falling asleep. Its only 6!


----------



## Bbcatcher

T33's Torts said:


> Are they in a small area? That could be potentially dangerous.



No, they have a fairly large outdoor enclosure with a lot of hiding areas. No aggression seen, just the mounting


----------



## sibi

Bbcatcher said:


> You can call me whatever you want just hopefully nothing bad!
> 
> So I keep seeing my male Russian mounting my female. I hope I can get some eggs!


 


Bbcatcher said:


> You can call me whatever you want just hopefully nothing bad!
> 
> So I keep seeing my male Russian mounting my female. I hope I can get some eggs!


 
You can increase the chances of eggs by getting another female for your male. You know how persistent males can be. This way, the females can get a break every once in a while Hahaha


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> I'm trying to watch some old movie. I'm falling asleep. Its only 6!


I'm staying awake till after 8:00 am today (need to get some travel visas)... They need our finger prints, WE ARE NOT CRIMINALS! But it's still 5:00 am and I'm starting to feel heavy eyed


----------



## Bbcatcher

sibi said:


> You can increase the chances of eggs by getting another female for your male. You know how persistent males can be. This way, the females can get a break every once in a while Hahaha



Well I just bought another trio; and much to my disappointment the females were only 4.5-4.75 inch scl. I really want to find a large female, though.


----------



## Bbcatcher

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm staying awake till after 8:00 am today (need to get some travel visas)... They need our finger prints, WE ARE NOT CRIMINALS! But it's still 5:00 am and I'm starting to feel heavy eyed



Where are you going to?


----------



## T33's Torts

Bbcatcher said:


> No, they have a fairly large outdoor enclosure with a lot of hiding areas. No aggression seen, just the mounting


Sorry, its just kind of a gut reaction.  My tortoises are nuts, they'll mount my shoes if I stay still too long.


----------



## Bbcatcher

T33's Torts said:


> Sorry, its just kind of a gut reaction.  My tortoises are nuts, they'll mount my shoes if I stay still too long.



Yupp the male tried doing that earlier to me haha


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm staying awake till after 8:00 am today (need to get some travel visas)... They need our finger prints, WE ARE NOT CRIMINALS! But it's still 5:00 am and I'm starting to feel heavy eyed


 
Did you break night? Why stay up?


----------



## T33's Torts

Dilly stays up sometimes until 6am. Its frustrating because I feel really bad not staying up too.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Dilly stays up sometimes until 6am. Its frustrating because I feel really bad not staying up too.


 
No wonder you're so tired lately. Your sleep is probably being interrupted several times during the night! Tell Dyl to cut it out.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Did you break night? Why stay up?


It's Ramadan so Muslims fast from before sunrise (by not eating & drinking)... So I usually stay up to 4:30 am & wake up at 11:00 am... I love the fact that all food is 10000x times tastier... We handle it by eating rice & drinking a lot of water before starting to fast... If it has something to do with indecency then definitely not doing it! This happens once a year and fills me with hope  it's like heaven on earth, it going to end in less than 2 weeks... So have a beautiful day!


----------



## Bbcatcher

AbdullaAli said:


> It's Ramadan so Muslims fast from before sunrise (by not eating & drinking)... So I usually stay up to 4:30 am & wake up at 11:00 am... I love the fact that all food is 10000x times tastier... We handle it by eating rice & drinking a lot of water before starting to fast... If it has something to do with indecency then definitely not doing it! This happens once a year and fills me with hope  it's like heaven on earth, it going to end in less than 2 weeks... So have a beautiful day!



I thought Ramadan was later in the year! Guess we do learn something new every day


----------



## Abdulla6169

Bbcatcher said:


> I thought Ramadan was later in the year! Guess we do learn something new every day


It changes every year! It depends on the moon  It becomes earlier by 10 days each year as I remember!


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> It's Ramadan so Muslims fast from before sunrise (by not eating & drinking)... So I usually stay up to 4:30 am & wake up at 11:00 am... I love the fact that all food is 10000x times tastier... We handle it by eating rice & drinking a lot of water before starting to fast... If it has something to do with indecency then definitely not doing it! This happens once a year and fills me with hope  it's like heaven on earth, it going to end in less than 2 weeks... So have a beautiful day!


 
You too! Enjoy your tasty foods


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I love the show Fringe! 

We're catching up on Under the Dome and some Breaking Bad then bed since I have to be up before 7!


----------



## Bbcatcher

AbdullaAli said:


> It changes every year! It depends on the moon  It becomes earlier by 10 days each year as I remember!



It seems like just a few months ago that it was Ramadan


----------



## Kerryann

I did this today before I ran. I am so sore.. everywhere 



It's a lot of work having that big ole booty moving around in the kayak while I am trying to steer.



Oh and ozzie couldn't have been more happy.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> I used to play WoW too...Just tried the Destiny beta yesterday...and excited for Elder Scrolls Online to come out this winter! But I really enjoy FFXIV:ARR.


I think i had a blue one?? It was some weird rare thing.


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> I only have one painting in my house but its cool . See.....


You have one pic in your house and it's a pic of Ken <3
Actually that's very cool


----------



## mike taylor

Kayaking is fun but a lot of work . So thats why I got this .....


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> No wonder you're so tired lately. Your sleep is probably being interrupted several times during the night! Tell Dyl to cut it out.


I never sleep solid anyways.


----------



## T33's Torts

Charlie sleeps when he does, and when Char sleeps he wakes up all hyper.


----------



## mike taylor

I get that why sometimes . I had a job that I worked 4 12's days then off then 4 12 's nights . It was crazy . I was always sleepy . Now I got an office job and some days are slow and I can't seem to hold my eyes open when I get home . The days I get out of the office to teach new control hands I'm all pumped when I get home .


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> I'm home!!!
> 
> I don't know I deserved this.
> 
> At the boarding gate of my flight I hear my name was announced and I approach the counter then I realized my flight was over sold so I got bumped to first class. This is never happened to me. But I enjoyed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 88177
> View attachment 88178
> View attachment 88179
> View attachment 88180


Welcome home Steven!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, how are you filling Dylan? Have you came up with a good nick name for your she devil? Ha ha


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Kayaking is fun but a lot of work . So thats why I got this .....


That is really cool. I want a motor boat but Mike says he has 99 problems and a boat ain't one.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Kerryann said:


> That is really cool. I want a motor boat but Mike says he has 99 problems and a boat ain't one.


You can rent, just for a dew days then give it back... Like a short fishing/relaxing weekend!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Just finished season 1 of Fringe....whaaaaaat?


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> You can rent, just for a dew days then give it back... Like a short fishing/relaxing weekend!


I actually want to rent a paddle board. A could rent one but he's probably sure I'll like it and want more.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Kerryann said:


> I actually want to rent a paddle board. A could rent one but he's probably sure I'll like it and want more.


Let him join the forum, he can visit the husband section, secret info costs extra


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> Let him join the forum, he can visit the husband section, secret info costs extra


I don't see him ever posting. He hears me talk about it but he's not really very social online.


----------



## mike taylor

Kerryann said:


> I actually want to rent a paddle board. A could rent one but he's probably sure I'll like it and want more.


I got this boat used . If you know what to look for you can get a great deal . I looked for one that had no wood and was cheap to run . This boat holds six gallons of gas and will run for fifteen hours . It cost about $21.00 dollars to fill up . It is light so it doesn't eat up fuel in my truck to pull it . Its cheap fun . Fishing, tubing, or just riding around . My wife loves it .


----------



## Ashes

Dylan Ceden said:


> The equivalent of how I would I imagine it feels to be stabbed. But otherwise very well, thanks for askin'.


----------



## Bbcatcher

Here are my guys.

The older male is my avatar


----------



## mike taylor

Dylan Ceden said:


> The equivalent of how I would I imagine it feels to be stabbed. But otherwise very well, thanks for askin'.


You are young and strong and you got a good woman to help you heal . Plus you got all of us tortoise freaks backing you in your fight .


----------



## Ashes

Bbcatcher said:


> Here are my guys.
> 
> The older male is my avatar


Adorable! Love em.

Well it's bedtime for me. Night all.


----------



## mike taylor

Good night little sister .


----------



## bouaboua

Good night from California.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And so the week begins...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

With the good fossils, there are also crappy ones...

http://www.popsci.com/article/scien...iece-dinosaur-feces-ever-sold?partner=skygrid


----------



## mike taylor

Funny Ken 5 million dollars for crap . Ha ha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mornin Mike. Why are you awake? Did your alarm go off early?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mornin Mike. Why are you awake? Did your alarm go off early?


 I am my alarm, I love how I wake up at 4:00pm here & in the morning in America  So I basically live in American timing!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Have you lived before in the US?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Have you lived before in the US?


If being less than 2 years old in America counts, then yes I've been there


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hey gang. How's everyone been? It's been a bit since I been on to chat but that's on me. I haven't been in a good place and hate to bring it on you all. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I ask because your proper use of the English language is very [email protected]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning Luke! Reptile show is less than a month away. I'm waiting for work to officially open for the week. Yeah…


----------



## StarSapphire22

Littlefoot turns 1 tomorrow...Little one is growing up!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning Luke! Reptile show is less than a month away. I'm waiting for work to officially open for the week. Yeah…


I am very much looking forward to the show. Depending on how many members are going I may inquire about the use of my moms pool and BBQ 


Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone  
Good to see you Luke


----------



## StarSapphire22

StarSapphire22 said:


> Littlefoot turns 1 tomorrow...Little one is growing up!



But on the bright side, I do get my other little ones in about 1 month! 

Gosh, I can't believe that the wedding is officially 1 month away tomorrow!


----------



## tortoisetime565

My Oogy turned 4 on junev21st. )


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> My Oogy turned 4 on junev21st. )



Good morning. I don't want to be up but I am. I need some coffee. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## smarch

good morning, this is my first time on this chat thread, so hello. I tried to catch up some but I was reading for hours!! 
happy (early) birthday Littlefoot and happy (late) birthday Oogy! Close to franklins birthday June 25th!


----------



## taza

Well the City of Guelph has locked us out of Transit for a second time in a week. Last week I was worried about our safety cause we still drove for two days after it was announced to the public we were being locked out. My first shift 15 mins in I was horribly verbally assaulted, I was shook up for awhile but with great support from fellow drivers I worked all night.
Last night the city locked us out again giving no notice to us or the public, great way to start a Monday waiting at a bus stop to go to work and no bus comes.
Well it gives me more time to spend here, but hopefully it won't last to long or Internet might get shut off.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I ask because your proper use of the English language is very [email protected]


I've taken English in a nursery in England, also I am learning in a very good American school, English is my favorite subject (or maybe it's the fun teacher )!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> good morning, this is my first time on this chat thread, so hello. I tried to catch up some but I was reading for hours!!
> happy (early) birthday Littlefoot and happy (late) birthday Oogy! Close to franklins birthday June 25th!


Hello, a lot of new comers in the chat lately  hope you like chatting here! You don't need any background info if you love torts


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Hey gang. How's everyone been? It's been a bit since I been on to chat but that's on me. I haven't been in a good place and hate to bring it on you all.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Hi Luke! Missed ya! Smile.


----------



## Ashes

smarch said:


> good morning, this is my first time on this chat thread, so hello. I tried to catch up some but I was reading for hours!!
> happy (early) birthday Littlefoot and happy (late) birthday Oogy! Close to franklins birthday June 25th!


Hello! I'm Ashley! What's your name? (and yeah, there's a lot to read lol just start from here!)


----------



## Kerryann

My everything is sore today  I feel like maybe I got into a car accident but I think I am going to pledge to go 100 days straight of running with no breaks.


----------



## ShadowRancher

Good morning everyone...I cant wake up its 10:30 and the sun isnt out yet. We had a huge thunderstorm last night and its still all gloomy. The torts are not happy that they couldnt stay out


----------



## lisa127

Good morning!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello, a lot of new comers in the chat lately  hope you like chatting here! You don't need any background info if you love torts





Ashes said:


> Hello! I'm Ashley! What's your name? (and yeah, there's a lot to read lol just start from here!)


 Hi, My names Sarah (but for sake of repeating myself and people constantly trying to remember it, I'm completely fine with being called "smarch" like my account name, since its just first letter then last name  Although I'm noticing a lot of you do start to recognize people by name so either works for people, whatevers easier. 
Figured I'd read to get background info before starting into it, but that proved impossible haha, it'll be easy to get into it once I've been here a little while.


----------



## smarch

Kerryann said:


> My everything is sore today  I feel like maybe I got into a car accident but I think I am going to pledge to go 100 days straight of running with no breaks.


 You a runner? I've just been getting into running the past several months, I hated running before starting, then for some odd reason that can't be explained I decided I wanted to run to get in shape, and oh boy does it work... and I actually enjoy it!!
I feel crazy sore today too, but I was at the beach all day yesterday walking on soft sand and making a massive sand castle!


----------



## taza

Welcome Sarah!


----------



## mike taylor

No Ken I wake up this early every day .


----------



## Elohi

I REALLY want to go back to bed. I'm tempted to ready my girls and go for a walk instead. I am tired of being tired. I swear I belong in a drastically different time zone. I'm primed at 5-6pm. I've been this way all my life. Mornings are brutal and it takes all day to get up to speed, then I NEED to go to bed at a decent hour and don't want to. -sigh-
I guess what I describe are symptoms of adrenal fatigue but I had a test done and it showed my adrenaline follows the typical trend of highs and lows, the only difference is, after the big drop and stabilization (normal), mine stays up beyond midnight and doesn't drop until the normal drop the next day. Meaning, my adrenaline doesn't taper off in the evening as it should. That would explain why I'm primed from 5pm into the wee hours of the night. I do my best work when others are sleeping but that's schedule does not work as a mother. Duty calls every morning and sometimes it literally painful to drag my groggy *** out of bed lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

I haz a lunchable. Mwahahahaha.


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> I haz a lunchable. Mwahahahaha.


 JEALOUS!!! Hmmm I think when I stop to get some hummus on the way home today (just discovered yesterday that its yummy!!) I'm gonna get me a nice pizza one!!


----------



## lisa127

Elohi said:


> I REALLY want to go back to bed. I'm tempted to ready my girls and go for a walk instead. I am tired of being tired. I swear I belong in a drastically different time zone. I'm primed at 5-6pm. I've been this way all my life. Mornings are brutal and it takes all day to get up to speed, then I NEED to go to bed at a decent hour and don't want to. -sigh-
> I guess what I describe are symptoms of adrenal fatigue but I had a test done and it showed my adrenaline follows the typical trend of highs and lows, the only difference is, after the big drop and stabilization (normal), mine stays up beyond midnight and doesn't drop until the normal drop the next day. Meaning, my adrenaline doesn't taper off in the evening as it should. That would explain why I'm primed from 5pm into the wee hours of the night. I do my best work when others are sleeping but that's schedule does not work as a mother. Duty calls every morning and sometimes it literally painful to drag my groggy *** out of bed lol.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I've always been that way as well.


I've also always wanted to run. Ever since I was young.


----------



## Ashes

I just got home from work - first time in a long time I've left sick. I really don't feel well..... Everyone's like "are you pregnant?!" Ugh! Better not be! I gots me a weddin' dress to fit into in 8 months!!!


----------



## Kerryann

I signed up for my first race. It's only a 5k but hey everyone starts somewhere 
http://www.walk4friendship.com/Member/MyPage/87179/Kerry-Schaffer


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> I just got home from work - first time in a long time I've left sick. I really don't feel well..... Everyone's like "are you pregnant?!" Ugh! Better not be! I gots me a weddin' dress to fit into in 8 months!!!



At least you got 8. I have 1. Maybe I should cut back on the lunchables and ice cream.


----------



## Kerryann

smarch said:


> You a runner? I've just been getting into running the past several months, I hated running before starting, then for some odd reason that can't be explained I decided I wanted to run to get in shape, and oh boy does it work... and I actually enjoy it!!
> I feel crazy sore today too, but I was at the beach all day yesterday walking on soft sand and making a massive sand castle!


I used to be like 300lbs and I ate appropriate calories for weight loss and ran to lose weight. I went overboard though and got the achilles tendonitis so I quit and started doing other exercises like biking. I started running again and I forgot how much I loved it. I am totally a running high addict.


----------



## Kerryann

smarch said:


> JEALOUS!!! Hmmm I think when I stop to get some hummus on the way home today (just discovered yesterday that its yummy!!) I'm gonna get me a nice pizza one!!


I am having fattoush for lunch but no hummus. I wonder if that would make people leave me alone???


----------



## StarSapphire22

I just don't get people who love running. Like, glad you like it, Kerryann, but I don't think there's many activities I like LESS than running! Other than the fact that it's physical activity which I find exhausting and difficult and painful, like...it's BORING.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> At least you got 8. I have 1. Maybe I should cut back on the lunchables and ice cream.


Eh, don't worry about it. He loves ya.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> Eh, don't worry about it. He loves ya.



Yes, but my dress doesn't love me. Sigh. Hopefully letting it out works.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> I've always been that way as well.
> 
> 
> I've also always wanted to run. Ever since I was young.


Running is a HUGE pain and awful when you first start, but after a couple of weeks it got easier on the lungs.



Kerryann said:


> I used to be like 300lbs and I ate appropriate calories for weight loss and ran to lose weight. I went overboard though and got the achilles tendonitis so I quit and started doing other exercises like biking. I started running again and I forgot how much I loved it. I am totally a running high addict.


Props to you for getting up and going at 300lbs, I hit 180 (at my 5'2" height I was getting yelled at by the doctore, but I ended up signing up for a race months ahead of time (then slipped out of training and died the whole race) but fell in love with races so I signed up for more and have stuck with it. Theres a lot of people who after so much running have to give it up for the lower impact exercises. I'm friends with a woman who's run the boston marathon for years now, but due to her hips finally saying enough its on to biking after this year. I wish I could get runners high, I just get bored and am like why am I doing this? then at the end im like yay! so I mean at least I get something!


StarSapphire22 said:


> I just don't get people who love running. Like, glad you like it, Kerryann, but I don't think there's many activities I like LESS than running! Other than the fact that it's physical activity which I find exhausting and difficult and painful, like...it's BORING.


I agree with boring, although running with my little brother outside breaks up monotony of tradmills, as well as races (which I have to keep signing up for to stay motivated for since theyre fun!) but the pain and exhaustion stop after a few weeks of training... I'd know because I hated running, but now after I don't for a few days I cant sleep at night and am tired all day.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Running is a HUGE pain and awful when you first start, but after a couple of weeks it got easier on the lungs.
> 
> 
> Props to you for getting up and going at 300lbs, I hit 180 (at my 5'2" height I was getting yelled at by the doctore, but I ended up signing up for a race months ahead of time (then slipped out of training and died the whole race) but fell in love with races so I signed up for more and have stuck with it. Theres a lot of people who after so much running have to give it up for the lower impact exercises. I'm friends with a woman who's run the boston marathon for years now, but due to her hips finally saying enough its on to biking after this year. I wish I could get runners high, I just get bored and am like why am I doing this? then at the end im like yay! so I mean at least I get something!
> 
> I agree with boring, although running with my little brother outside breaks up monotony of tradmills, as well as races (which I have to keep signing up for to stay motivated for since theyre fun!) but the pain and exhaustion stop after a few weeks of training... I'd know because I hated running, but now after I don't for a few days I cant sleep at night and am tired all day.


Running is not for me, unfortunately. As much as I've always wanted to, I am now middle aged and have been smoking for 33 years. The reason why I never did it, btw. I also have not exercised in years. I'm out of shape, though the good news is I am not overweight so that's the only plus I have going!


----------



## Elohi

I love to run. And when I was grieving over not being able to do all of the things I used to love, I would have dreams of running freely huge deep green meadows. And by freely I mean, I would run hard, with long effortless strides. No pain, no effort, no fatigue. I love those dreams but I haven't really had them since I have accepted that I have physical limitations now. 
Geeeeeeez, I'm depressing myself. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Yes, but my dress doesn't love me. Sigh. Hopefully letting it out works.


I don't think mine CAN be let out so I can't gain anything! lol. And it'll work - you will be beautiful. 

Running hurts my knees - I can do it for a week and BAM - knees hurt so bad I can hardly walk. So I stopped trying. I love running.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> I don't think mine CAN be let out so I can't gain anything! lol. And it'll work - you will be beautiful.


 Mine wasn't able to be either. They have to add panels on the sides.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Mine wasn't able to be either. They have to add panels on the sides.


Oh bummer.  and it sucks because wedding planning can be so stressful and if you're a stress eater it's like..... ya can't win! :/ I'm a stress anorexic thankfully..... - well, not "thankfully" but you know what I mean... But it still sucks.


----------



## lisa127

Ashes said:


> Oh bummer.  and it sucks because wedding planning can be so stressful and if you're a stress eater it's like..... ya can't win! :/ I'm a stress anorexic thankfully..... - well, not "thankfully" but you know what I mean... But it still sucks.


That's how I am Ashes. Most ppl eat, I don't eat. When my nephew passed two months ago my daughters and my sister gained weight. I lost 5 lbs. within the first week. People like us are unusual apparently.


----------



## Ashes

lisa127 said:


> That's how I am Ashes. Most ppl eat, I don't eat. When my nephew passed two months ago my daughters and my sister gained weight. I lost 5 lbs. within the first week. People like us are unusual apparently.


I guess so... Everyone I know are stress eaters. It sucks because I'm always stressed. Certain days are worse, though, and I force myself to eat because otherwise I binge eat the next day when I'm starving from not eating the day before. When I'm very stressed (such as a death) I won't eat for days and will be fine..... Not sure why it works that way - like the longer I don't eat, I'm fine, but I go one day and I'm starving? Hmm. It's weird.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> Oh bummer.  and it sucks because wedding planning can be so stressful and if you're a stress eater it's like..... ya can't win! :/ I'm a stress anorexic thankfully..... - well, not "thankfully" but you know what I mean... But it still sucks.



I'm a stress eater. I'm also a bored eater. My hormone medications make me gain weight/bloat, and my condition makes me insulin resistant so I always feel like I need to eat more.

I really just can't win.


----------



## lisa127

Ashes said:


> I guess so... Everyone I know are stress eaters. It sucks because I'm always stressed. Certain days are worse, though, and I force myself to eat because otherwise I binge eat the next day when I'm starving from not eating the day before. When I'm very stressed (such as a death) I won't eat for days and will be fine..... Not sure why it works that way - like the longer I don't eat, I'm fine, but I go one day and I'm starving? Hmm. It's weird.


That's pretty normal actually. And not only does stress make me not eat enough, it also seems to rev up my metabolism. Oh well, I guess it's better than the alternative. Especially since I'm middle aged and menopause is not so far off, I have that working against me already.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm a stress eater. I'm also a bored eater. My hormone medications make me gain weight/bloat, and my condition makes me insulin resistant so I always feel like I need to eat more.
> 
> I really just can't win.


I'm sorry, Jess. That's just stressful all around. I can't imagine. Hell, I looked in the mirror today and was so mad at myself..... Like.... for me there's no reason I should be as I am - just pure laziness, honestly. I'm trying so hard to conquer it and just GO EXERCISE..... but my exhaustion keeps me from doing anything but working and taking care of my fam.  I have 2 - that's TWO - ellipticals in my basement. And weights. And videos. And a nice newly paved very long walking/running sidewalk just down the street.... *sigh* darnit.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yeah. I am trying to eat healthier, but I am so tired all the time that I don't always feel like cooking so we cheat and eat out then...and I definitely don't have the energy to exercise.


----------



## lisa127

I haven't been on the chat thread much in the past couple months so excuse me if this is a dumb question. Are you two both getting married soon?


----------



## StarSapphire22

lisa127 said:


> I haven't been on the chat thread much in the past couple months so excuse me if this is a dumb question. Are you two both getting married soon?



Mine is a month from tomorrow.


----------



## Ashes

lisa127 said:


> I haven't been on the chat thread much in the past couple months so excuse me if this is a dumb question. Are you two both getting married soon?


Yes - Jess is getting married in a month, I am in 8 months. And never a dumb question on here!


----------



## lisa127

Oh wow, no wonder you are stressed! Congratulations!

I'm married 22 years this year. Be warned, the years fly by!


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Yeah. I am trying to eat healthier, but I am so tired all the time that I don't always feel like cooking so we cheat and eat out then...and I definitely don't have the energy to exercise.


That's our problem! We are both so tired and have to feed the kids but don't wanna make meals. I had Rudy's Thursday, pizza Friday AND Saturday, Azteca yesterday.... :/ not only am I eating a crap ton of crap, I'm wasting money I should be spending on the wedding! Blargh. See? I'm just being super lazy and stupid.


----------



## Ashes

lisa127 said:


> Oh wow, no wonder you are stressed! Congratulations!
> 
> I'm married 22 years this year. Be warned, the years fly by!


Yay! Congrats! I like hearing wedding success stories! Our generation doesn't take it seriously it seems. I have a friend my age (29) who was married 4 times by like 23. :/ my sister and other marriages crumble because of cheating. I just don't understand people. I told my fiancé - this is it. We will work our asses off at this marriage, no matter what. We are taking it very seriously...


----------



## Ashes

Plus, I'm NOT spending the money I am just for a temporary marriage. lol.


----------



## Ashes

lisa127 said:


> I haven't been on the chat thread much in the past couple months so excuse me if this is a dumb question. Are you two both getting married soon?


Noel is, too!! (AZtort) - Noel, I can't remember when it is!?

And Tiffany is newly engaged to Dylan!  but she's not planning anything right now I don't think...


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> That's our problem! We are both so tired and have to feed the kids but don't wanna make meals. I had Rudy's Thursday, pizza Friday AND Saturday, Azteca yesterday.... :/ not only am I eating a crap ton of crap, I'm wasting money I should be spending on the wedding! Blargh. See? I'm just being super lazy and stupid.



I'm totally the same. We had tbell last night. SO BAD. 



Ashes said:


> Yay! Congrats! I like hearing wedding success stories! Our generation doesn't take it seriously it seems. I have a friend my age (29) who was married 4 times by like 23. :/ my sister and other marriages crumble because of cheating. I just don't understand people. I told my fiancé - this is it. We will work our asses off at this marriage, no matter what. We are taking it very seriously...



I agree!!!


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm totally the same. We had tbell last night. SO BAD.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree!!!


I don't think ours will be hard but you never know... He was being so sweet last night (well, he usually is, actually)... But he was saying how he can't believe how easy it is being with me. Said he's had good relationships before, but being with me is just so easy and uncomplicated...  I've never been in a good relationship - this is my first good one.... It's nice to have. I will definitely be passing my knowledge to my daughter. I wasted 10 years on crappy relationships.... and for what?.... Oh well - I'm happy now, that's what counts, right?..


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> I don't think ours will be hard but you never know... He was being so sweet last night (well, he usually is, actually)... But he was saying how he can't believe how easy it is being with me. Said he's had good relationships before, but being with me is just so easy and uncomplicated...  I've never been in a good relationship - this is my first good one.... It's nice to have. I will definitely be passing my knowledge to my daughter. I wasted 10 years on crappy relationships.... and for what?.... Oh well - I'm happy now, that's what counts, right?..



At least you got your little one out of all those bad experiences, right?


----------



## AZtortMom

smarch said:


> good morning, this is my first time on this chat thread, so hello. I tried to catch up some but I was reading for hours!!
> happy (early) birthday Littlefoot and happy (late) birthday Oogy! Close to franklins birthday June 25th!


Hi there  *waves* I'm Noel


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> At least you got your little one out of all those bad experiences, right?


Yes, exactly. Her father was the first and the worst which sucks because all I can say is "don't you EVER be with a man that treats women the way he does." She hears him call his girlfriends all sorts of names from the B word all the way to the C word. And he screams - like, screams screams..... I hate it, but.... he's good to her at least..


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good night from California.



Good night, and I'm glad you made it home safely!!

And now, because I'm reading this in the morning - Good morning everyone!!!


----------



## lisa127

The most important thing is though, don't talk about him to her. Keep it neutral always. That is so very important.


Ashes said:


> Yes, exactly. Her father was the first and the worst which sucks because all I can say is "don't you EVER be with a man that treats women the way he does." She hears him call his girlfriends all sorts of names from the B word all the way to the C word. And he screams - like, screams screams..... I hate it, but.... he's good to her at least..


----------



## Yvonne G

lisa127 said:


> Oh wow, no wonder you are stressed! Congratulations!
> 
> I'm married 22 years this year. Be warned, the years fly by!




I was married for 27 years, and now I've been widowed for longer than I was married. I'm OLD!!! But young in spirit.


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> I haz a lunchable. Mwahahahaha.


Well went to the store, looked at the lunchable price... nope. .. still want one though!


----------



## bouaboua

Thank you Yvonne. Good Morning! ! ! 

My wife and I are very happy and treasured the time we are together. The separation made our bond even stronger.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> JEALOUS!!! Hmmm I think when I stop to get some hummus on the way home today (just discovered yesterday that its yummy!!) I'm gonna get me a nice pizza one!!


I love hummus, it's like the best appetizer


----------



## StarSapphire22

smarch said:


> Well went to the store, looked at the lunchable price... nope. .. still want one though!



My grocery store had them on sale for 98 cents each. I bought like 30.


----------



## smarch

Kerryann said:


> I signed up for my first race. It's only a 5k but hey everyone starts somewhere
> http://www.walk4friendship.com/Member/MyPage/87179/Kerry-Schaffer


Never say ONLY a 5k, 3.1 miles is not small, I've been running for a few months and I still have issues running the while distance all the time. Congrats though! You'll love it, the group's of people and pretty much celebrating a cause and the fact that you're running, it's a pretty great time


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> My grocery store had them on sale for 98 cents each. I bought like 30.


Holy crap that's nice! Mine was not on sale and they wanted $3!! I couldn't do it no matter how much I wanted it.


----------



## Elohi

I spent 10 years in a bad relationship. 8 of those married to him. It was AWFUL but I'm stubborn and loyal so it took me a long time to finally give up on him. 

My second (final) marriage is a breeze. Truly. I think it's so loving and peaceful because we are soulmates. We have been together 6 1/2 yrs and still have never been in an argument. I had some people tell me that our marriage isn't as healthy as I think BECAUSE we don't argue. Um no. Sure, you can have a healthy marriage and argue but you don't *have* to argue. That's crazy talk! Lol

I wish you girls amazing and effortless marriages! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

Man you guys are making me fill old but i'm not . I've been married since 1995 .


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I love hummus, it's like the best appetizer


I never tried it since no one in my family ate it and I never tried it on my own just due to the color and texture of it, but my friend had some on a road trip while I was driving and it smelled yummy so she fed me some, and I've been missing out!!


----------



## sibi

smarch said:


> good morning, this is my first time on this chat thread, so hello. I tried to catch up some but I was reading for hours!!
> happy (early) birthday Littlefoot and happy (late) birthday Oogy! Close to franklins birthday June 25th!





Ashes said:


> Yay! Congrats! I like hearing wedding success stories! Our generation doesn't take it seriously it seems. I have a friend my age (29) who was married 4 times by like 23. :/ my sister and other marriages crumble because of cheating. I just don't understand people. I told my fiancé - this is it. We will work our asses off at this marriage, no matter what. We are taking it very seriously...


 
If you both "respect" each other, the love never dies. So many people disregard how vital respect is in a marriage. Most will focus on "love, but w/o respect it's impossible to keep the love alive. So, if you keep that in your mind, you'll do more for your marriage than anything else you do. This is over 50 years of experience and observations speaking.


----------



## lisa127

mike taylor said:


> Man you guys are making me fill old but i'm not . I've been married since 1995 .


I've been married since 1992.


----------



## Ashes

lisa127 said:


> The most important thing is though, don't talk about him to her. Keep it neutral always. That is so very important.


I never talk badly about her father to her. That's the most "negative" thing I've said about him to her, and that was just as a lesson. I don't believe in turning a child against the other parent - they will learn who each parent is on their own eventually. She will know the kind of man her father is without my help. 

Now unfortunately, my fiancé's ex doesn't have this same thinking. She (and her bf) calls my fiancé a dumbass and stupid, etc so he comes and tells us - the other day he walked in "Ashley, my mom called you and Keira (my 8 year old daughter) the B word".... Is it all true? I don't know - but I definitely wouldn't put it past her.... She's an awful human being. But - we NEVER bad mouth her to him. We are better than that. I just said "oh yeah? Well that's not very nice, is it?"... while inside I'm like "this *expletive* will get hers - Karma's a B"... lol. Ugh, some people!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I never tried it since no one in my family ate it and I never tried it on my own just due to the color and texture of it, but my friend had some on a road trip while I was driving and it smelled yummy so she fed me some, and I've been missing out!!


I'd suggest trying stuffed grape leaves, they are sour & are lovely!


----------



## lisa127

Elohi said:


> I spent 10 years in a bad relationship. 8 of those married to him. It was AWFUL but I'm stubborn and loyal so it took me a long time to finally give up on him.
> 
> My second marriage is a breeze. Truly. I think it's so loving and peaceful because we are soulmates. We have been together 6 1/2 yrs and still have never been in an argument. I had some people tell me that our marriage isn't as healthy as I think BECAUSE we don't argue. Um no. Sure, you can have a healthy marriage and argue but you don't *have* to argue. That's crazy talk! Lol
> 
> I wish you girls amazing and effortless marriages!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I said I've been married 22 years. I didn't say it was good. Eight years is nothing really. Someday I will make it on my own.


----------



## mike taylor

Way to go! I'm surprised my wife hasn't tried killing me in my sleep yet . She must love me . Hahaha


----------



## Ashes

lisa127 said:


> I said I've been married 22 years. I didn't say it was good. Eight years is nothing really. Someday I will make it on my own.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I'd suggest trying stuffed grape leaves, they are sour & are lovely!


That's another one I've looked at and been like ehhh maybe not. But since I'm in a good trying mood I'll get some next time I'm at the store.


----------



## lisa127

Ashes said:


> I never talk badly about her father to her. That's the most "negative" thing I've said about him to her, and that was just as a lesson. I don't believe in turning a child against the other parent - they will learn who each parent is on their own eventually. She will know the kind of man her father is without my help.
> 
> Now unfortunately, my fiancé's ex doesn't have this same thinking. She (and her bf) calls my fiancé a dumbass and stupid, etc so he comes and tells us - the other day he walked in "Ashley, my mom called you and Keira (my 8 year old daughter) the B word".... Is it all true? I don't know - but I definitely wouldn't put it past her.... She's an awful human being. But - we NEVER bad mouth her to him. We are better than that. I just said "oh yeah? Well that's not very nice, is it?"... while inside I'm like "this *expletive* will get hers - Karma's a B"... lol. Ugh, some people!


That needs to stop. That kind of stuff messed my nephew up big time.


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Way to go! I'm surprised my wife hasn't tried killing me in my sleep yet . She must love me . Hahaha


Haha! She must, then! I threaten Brandon all the time...


----------



## lisa127

Ashes said:


>


I'm sorry.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Marriage will last forever with love, love will last forever through trust, trust will last forever with love... It just an "lovely" cycle  trust is everything! Arguments are natural, they will disappear with time.... Hope all your marriages are better than you can imagine, just don't stress!


----------



## sibi

Btw, hi Sarah and welcome!


----------



## lisa127

Yvonne G said:


> I was married for 27 years, and now I've been widowed for longer than I was married. I'm OLD!!! But young in spirit.


Young in spirit is what is important!


----------



## Ashes

lisa127 said:


> That needs to stop. That kind of stuff messed my nephew up big time.


I know. We have court soon for custody so...... I'm hoping we get more. I want to influence him as much as possible because she's not teaching him good things. She's such a phony person - super nice to my face but the moment she's not around, she's calling me names. She also told her son that Keira and I said he was bad at baseball. ?!?! I said to her that he needed a different team because he was TOO GOOD for the team he is currently on.... She's twists crap to make herself like better.  the kid loves me, though, so... She can try all she wants.


----------



## Ashes

lisa127 said:


> I'm sorry.


No, I'm sorry for you. If it's not good.... I can't imagine.


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> Marriage will last forever with love, love will last forever through trust, trust will last forever with love... It just an "lovely" cycle  trust is everything! Arguments are natural, they will disappear with time.... Hope all your marriages are better than you can imagine, just don't stress!


 
Yes, trust is very important, but, think about this. You can love someone and not trust him/her; but, you can't love someone if you don't respect him/her. Of course, the love I speak of is the love (Philo) between two people i.e a man and woman.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Yes, trust is very important, but, think about this. You can love someone and not trust him/her; but, you can't love someone if you don't respect him/her. Of course, the love I speak of is the love (Philo) between two people i.e a man and woman.


 To me trust is not cheating, if the partner won't cheat then their is trust.... Some people disgust me by cheating, it's the one of the worst emotional crimes


----------



## lisa127

I think all of this is a beautiful way of thinking, but realistically it is all more complicated than that. But I agree that trust is very very important. Not just in cheating but in general.


----------



## Abdulla6169

lisa127 said:


> I think all of this is a beautiful way of thinking, but realistically it is all more complicated than that. But I agree that trust is very very important. Not just in cheating but in general.


People make love complicated, love just means I see stars in my one & only partner's eyes...


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> People make love complicated, love just means I see stars in my one & only partner's eyes...


 
People don't make love complicated, it IS complicated. If you think it's all butterflies and rainbows and unicorns neatly wrapped with a bow, then you're in for quite a surprise. Its respect and trust and work and compromise...not just "stars" and love songs.


----------



## sibi

lisa127 said:


> I think all of this is a beautiful way of thinking, but realistically it is all more complicated than that. But I agree that trust is very very important. Not just in cheating but in general.


 
Of course relationships are complex. Whenever emotions like love and trust and respect are involved, marriages dealing with these issues can be one extremely complicated. But, the solutions don't have to be. If a marriage is to survive, things like love, respect, and trust need to be there. In fact, in the absolute sense of the word, love conquers all. If one truly loves a person, there wouldn't be any disrespect or distrust.
The problem with so many marriages can be extremely complicated, but the solution (or prevention) is simplistic.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> People don't make love complicated, it IS complicated. If you think it's all butterflies and rainbows and unicorns neatly wrapped with a bow, then you're in for quite a surprise. Its respect and trust and work and compromise...not just "stars" and love songs.


Sorry, your marriage system is different from ours... In our marriage system there are more divorces now because I feel like people "rush" through it all and don't think it through  here we don't have boyfriend/girlfriend relationships, first the man is told about the woman (her age, religion, character, etc.) he can see her once then he decides if he should get engaged to her or not... When he does the family of the woman agree to the engagement or not, then if they agree they get married... Some people don't think about what they are getting into and have marriage problems, a lot of people have easy marriages that last a long time, hope you understand


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Of course relationships are complex. Whenever emotions like love and trust and respect are involved, marriages dealing with these issues can be one extremely complicated. But, the solutions don't have to be. If a marriage is to survive, things like love, respect, and trust need to be there. In fact, in the absolute sense of the word, love conquers all. If one truly loves a person, there wouldn't be any disrespect or distrust.
> The problem with so many marriages can be extremely complicated, but the solution (or prevention) is simplistic.


I totally agree, most people are just inconsiderate of the partner's feelings, this is the most common problem in marriages... The way to prevent it is sympathy, if that doesn't work then marriage counseling & asking for help from people who have more knowledge than us  we are being philosophical today!


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> Sorry, your marriage system is different from ours... In our marriage system there are more divorces now because I feel like people "rush" through it all and don't think it through  here we don't have boyfriend/girlfriend relationships, first the man is told about the woman (her age, religion, character, etc.) he can see her once then he decides if he should get engaged to her or not... When he does the family of the woman agree to the engagement or not, then if they agree they get married... Some people don't think about what they are getting into and have marriage problems, a lot of people have easy marriages that last a long time, hope you understand


 
No, sorry, I don't. How can you marry someone you've never met? That's not love.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> No, sorry, I don't. How can you marry someone you've never met? That's not love.


It's just a different culture..... It's hard to understand because it's not how we do it here... But that's just how it is. 

Jess, what's wrong?


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> No, sorry, I don't. How can you marry someone you've never met? That's not love.


It's love, people usually marry someone in their family, but it can work with anyone... People also ask for similar interests, it really works out a lot. Didn't anyone notice there are no teenage pregnancies around Muslim countries? People also connect easily,love is where your heart lies, if you truly want to love someone nothing can stop you... If you want to love someone truly no one can stop you


----------



## Abdulla6169

It also protects us from harm, it shows us you can't love anyone, that could hurt you & that is disobeying God. If people saw how people get interwoven into "bad" relationships they'd understand  It keeps us safe, and as they say better safe than sorry!


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> No, sorry, I don't. How can you marry someone you've never met? That's not love.


 
Jessica, the life/marriage arrangements is a cultural normalcy for Arabs. It wouldn't be fair to impose our views on others, then criticize how "others" do things. Abdullah is just telling you how they do things there. Men and women know and accept that lifestyle. It's true, in my opinion, it takes a lot more than a one time meeting to fall in love, but have you ever heard of some marriages that say "it was love at first sight?" So, imagine that this is what's going on, and all parties have to be happy with that arrangement, otherwise it doesn't happen. This is where we, as a people, can show respect for others.


----------



## lisa127

Though it is hard to understand since it is not our culture, I think I get a little of what he is saying. Here we think we marry someone because we have fallen in love. What young people don't understand is you think you love that person when you get married. True love comes from building a life together, raising children together, going through years of life together. "falling in love" is not the real love.


----------



## smarch

I'll agree as an American that I couldn't meet someone just once then work out a marriage together. But as a communications student in college I know it's a culture thing that we can't but others can. I can imagine making life with someone I met working but from my culture I don't know if I could ever consider it love.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Jessica, the life/marriage arrangements is a cultural normalcy for Arabs. It wouldn't be fair to impose our views on others, then criticize how "others" do things. Abdullah is just telling you how they do things there. Men and women know and accept that lifestyle. It's true, in my opinion, it takes a lot more than a one time meeting to fall in love, but have you ever heard of some marriages that say "it was love at first sight?" So, imagine that this is what's going on, and all parties have to be happy with that arrangement, otherwise it doesn't happen. This is where we, as a people, can show respect for others.


She's not trying to criticize, she is just curious... She might think alcohol is OK if it's not in excess, I might think it shouldn't be drunk in all circumstances... We just take what is beneficial from other cultures


----------



## StarSapphire22

I understand it's a different culture, and I mean no disrespect towards it. I just don't understand. I can't wrap my head around a lot of aspects of middle eastern culture. I don't mean to seem disrespectful or hateful. I just...don't get it.


----------



## sibi

I think "differences" make for a colorful experience. I love different cultures, languages, ways of life. If I could split myself into hundred of "me," I would be part of all those cultures. I especially love the different foods


----------



## lisa127

I also think that though we don't understand that culture we can learn something through what he is saying. If I had paid more attention to compatibility and thought more in a practical manner back then, I might be in a better marriage now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

lisa127 said:


> Though it is hard to understand since it is not our culture, I think I get a little of what he is saying. Here we think we marry someone because we have fallen in love. What young people don't understand is you think you love that person when you get married. True love comes from building a life together, raising children together, going through years of life together. "falling in love" is not the real love.


That is also partly why boyfriend & girlfriend relationships are not allowed in Islam, no family is established, no children are born... With marriage the society is complete


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> I understand it's a different culture, and I mean no disrespect towards it. I just don't understand. I can't wrap my head around a lot of aspects of middle eastern culture. I don't mean to seem disrespectful or hateful. I just...don't get it.



I understand it's a cultural difference as well, and one that I don't really "get". I'm much too strong willed for a system that doesn't let me make my own decisions. 
Life is about experiences, learning, and adaptation for me so even if I make a seemly wrong decision or choice, I'm to learn from that and whatever comes from it, and that is all encompassing in the human experience for me. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Oops didn't mean to quote you Jessica lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> Oops didn't mean to quote you Jessica lol.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Sure ya didn't.....


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Well, surviving my first day at the new job. Will see how I feel come 6:45 am tomorrow when the alarm goes off! Most people have been working here quite some years so hopefully means I'll enjoy it. Only about an hour left of today anyway! 

It's weird driving to downtown and having to figure my way around... I'm sure with time I'll get used to where everything is again. Being on a campus kind of makes me miss my college days too.


----------



## Ashes

RosieRedfoot said:


> Well, surviving my first day at the new job. Will see how I feel come 6:45 am tomorrow when the alarm goes off! Most people have been working here quite some years so hopefully means I'll enjoy it. Only about an hour left of today anyway!
> 
> It's weird driving to downtown and having to figure my way around... I'm sure with time I'll get used to where everything is again. Being on a campus kind of makes me miss my college days too.


Surviving? Is it at least going well?


----------



## sibi

Well, I'm gonna visit my babies outside for a bit. I'll be back later.


----------



## tortadise

Super tired today. Anyone else?


----------



## Elohi

tortadise said:


> Super tired today. Anyone else?


 I'm not awake for 3-4 more hours. Lol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

tortadise said:


> Super tired today. Anyone else?


Yes. :/ why are you?


----------



## StarSapphire22

To me, marriage is about love and partnership. Committing to your whole life with one person. I wouldn't take some compatibility survey and marry someone. It's more than just a legal contract and making babies (and not hating them for the rest of your life) to me. It's about finding that other person who makes me whole and makes me strong and accepts my faults and weaknesses and who I can do the same for. Someone who supports my goals in life and who has similar ones. Who I can participate in life with as an equal. You have to get to know someone for that.

I guess our ideas of marriage and what it means are just different. I guess the foundational idea of "be with one person forever" is the same...but to me it seems like an entirely different idea, other than that.

I have been with my fiancé almost 4 years now. We've lived together for almost 3 years. We've built a home and a life together, and discovered Taylor's absolutely horrible morning breath, and my complete inability to remember to replace the empty toilet paper roll, we have "children" in our pets, gone through good times and bad. While our life is already very similar to marriage, I wouldn't have gotten married sooner. I learned more about Taylor in this time than before, I've gained new pet peeves and also learned to appreciate him more. It's what made me 100% sure that I didn't want to go through the rest of my life with anyone else.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> I just don't get people who love running. Like, glad you like it, Kerryann, but I don't think there's many activities I like LESS than running! Other than the fact that it's physical activity which I find exhausting and difficult and painful, like...it's BORING.


Once you get through all of that you start to get the runners high, plus it's time you can put in your ear buds and have time with your own thoughts. It's really important in my experience to learn the proper technique from a running class to avoid all of the joint pain.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I do like elipticals. I guess at least with running there's a change of scenery!


----------



## Kerryann

smarch said:


> Running is a HUGE pain and awful when you first start, but after a couple of weeks it got easier on the lungs.
> 
> 
> Props to you for getting up and going at 300lbs, I hit 180 (at my 5'2" height I was getting yelled at by the doctore, but I ended up signing up for a race months ahead of time (then slipped out of training and died the whole race) but fell in love with races so I signed up for more and have stuck with it. Theres a lot of people who after so much running have to give it up for the lower impact exercises. I'm friends with a woman who's run the boston marathon for years now, but due to her hips finally saying enough its on to biking after this year. I wish I could get runners high, I just get bored and am like why am I doing this? then at the end im like yay! so I mean at least I get something!
> 
> I agree with boring, although running with my little brother outside breaks up monotony of tradmills, as well as races (which I have to keep signing up for to stay motivated for since theyre fun!) but the pain and exhaustion stop after a few weeks of training... I'd know because I hated running, but now after I don't for a few days I cant sleep at night and am tired all day.


I can't run indoors at all. That is way boring. I love running outdoors. I might look like a sweaty disaster but I love seeing the area and listening to my music.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> I do like elipticals. I guess at least with running there's a change of scenery!


There are elliptical bikes


----------



## tortadise

Ashes said:


> Yes. :/ why are you?


Worked my *** off all weekend. Thought I ended it well for an early night of sleep. Then the Chaco started digging and laid an egg. Thought I was still in for an early sleep night. Until the leopard started digging. Waited until 12:45 for her drop her eggs. Super tired, and sunburned from working with my shirt off.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm a stress eater. I'm also a bored eater. My hormone medications make me gain weight/bloat, and my condition makes me insulin resistant so I always feel like I need to eat more.
> 
> I really just can't win.


I am a stress eater too and I want the bad stuff like sweet and salty stuff.. not like fruits and veggies.


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> There are elliptical bikes


I've seen those around!! They look interesting but I'd prefer one or the other....


----------



## Ashes

tortadise said:


> Worked my *** off all weekend. Thought I ended it well for an early night of sleep. Then the Chaco started digging and laid an egg. Thought I was still in for an early sleep night. Until the leopard started digging. Waited until 12:45 for her drop her eggs. Super tired, and sunburned from working with my shirt off.


But you have EGGS!!! 

Ugh sunburn sucks!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

EGGS ARE SO COOL. 

I don't know if I'll ever get over my fascination with eggs.


----------



## tortadise

Ashes said:


> But you have EGGS!!!
> 
> Ugh sunburn sucks!!


Yeah that's true. Up to 54 leopard eggs now. Only 2 Chaco though. But they don't lay many anyways. I'm not super sunburned but reddish. All my tatoos need a tan anyways ;-)


----------



## Elohi

54 leopard eggs?!?? HOLY CRAP! That's awesome!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> To me, marriage is about love and partnership. Committing to your whole life with one person. I wouldn't take some compatibility survey and marry someone. It's more than just a legal contract and making babies (and not hating them for the rest of your life) to me. It's about finding that other person who makes me whole and makes me strong and accepts my faults and weaknesses and who I can do the same for. Someone who supports my goals in life and who has similar ones. Who I can participate in life with as an equal. You have to get to know someone for that.
> 
> I guess our ideas of marriage and what it means are just different. I guess the foundational idea of "be with one person forever" is the same...but to me it seems like an entirely different idea, other than that.
> 
> I have been with my fiancé almost 4 years now. We've lived together for almost 3 years. We've built a home and a life together, and discovered Taylor's absolutely horrible morning breath, and my complete inability to remember to replace the empty toilet paper roll, we have "children" in our pets, gone through good times and bad. While our life is already very similar to marriage, I wouldn't have gotten married sooner. I learned more about Taylor in this time than before, I've gained new pet peeves and also learned to appreciate him more. It's what made me 100% sure that I didn't want to go through the rest of my life with anyone else.


Our way usually works out perfectly... If you were me you'd understand (but I guess that's how all cultural differences work )


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's an example of mayhem that has taken place at the ranch. 

May not be suitable for all viewers…


----------



## Elohi

I'm about to go in for my sons piano lesson. We are on time but I almost forgot about it. The summer schedule hasn't sunk in yet. :0/


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

@Cowboy_Ken 
When you asked me why my english is so good, did you think Arabs talk like this:




ROFL


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's an example of mayhem that has taken place at the ranch.
> 
> May not be suitable for all viewers…


Hehe all this over one lobe piercing?  I've done a few cartilage ones myself including a tragus without any ice... then again I kinda care less about pain lol


----------



## smarch

Kerryann said:


> I can't run indoors at all. That is way boring. I love running outdoors. I might look like a sweaty disaster but I love seeing the area and listening to my music.


I have a gym membership so I try to use it seeing as I'm paying for it. But I prefer runs outside, just being in a rural but decently driven area I won't run alone just in case someone doesn't slow down and move over or if there's a creep. So I run with my brother, and it's much more refreshing to feel the wind in your hair! When school starts I'll start running the little community near my school though... I LOVE fall air!


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> 54 leopard eggs?!?? HOLY CRAP! That's awesome!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Yep only 3rd clutch too from mo the one female. She will probably lay a 4th or 5th clutch too. Usually I'm at 110-120 Sulcata eggs this time too from my one female. But I stopped incubating her eggs. Too many sulcatas that need homes to be breeding them.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I have a gym membership so I try to use it seeing as I'm paying for it. But I prefer runs outside, just being in a rural but decently driven area I won't run alone just in case someone doesn't slow down and move over or if there's a creep. So I run with my brother, and it's much more refreshing to feel the wind in your hair! When school starts I'll start running the little community near my school though... I LOVE fall air!


In the desert here you run in the mornings/evenings in summer, winter is also nice for running (not in midday though)... Air conditioning is the best if I'm jogging


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> @Cowboy_Ken
> When you asked me why my english is so good, did you think Arabs talk like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL


She also has another internet clip:


----------



## Abdulla6169

Sorry if this may be insulting for Obama-lovers but it's just that her English isn't good at all .


----------



## Bbcatcher

tortadise said:


> Yep only 3rd clutch too from mo the one female. She will probably lay a 4th or 5th clutch too. Usually I'm at 110-120 Sulcata eggs this time too from my one female. But I stopped incubating her eggs. Too many sulcatas that need homes to be breeding them.



I wish I had that many eggs!! Haha


----------



## Abdulla6169

A question to old members:why is it called pretend chat 2.14? Were there previous versions? I'm just curious as always


----------



## Bbcatcher

AbdullaAli said:


> A question to old members:why is it called pretend chat 2.14? Were there previous versions? I'm just curious as always



I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Abdulla6169

Bbcatcher said:


> I was wondering the same thing


Great minds think alike


----------



## Telid

tortadise said:


> Yeah that's true. Up to 54 leopard eggs now. Only 2 Chaco though. But they don't lay many anyways. I'm not super sunburned but reddish. All my tatoos need a tan anyways ;-)


Working hard on the zoo, or practicing being JD at following the torts around?


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> A question to old members:why is it called pretend chat 2.14? Were there previous versions? I'm just curious as always



This is number 3.


----------



## StarSapphire22

There was Pretend chat 1, it loaded badly in the old site format after a certain length. Then there was pretend chat 2, which had the same problem. This thread was started valentines day (2/14), and then the site upgraded, and no problems!


----------



## StarSapphire22

UGH I have nothing to wear for my bachelorette/bridal shower this weekend.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> UGH I have nothing to wear for my bachelorette/bridal shower this weekend.


I used to have no T-shirts or shorts to wear (old & I didn't have any use to them since I was wearing dishdashas pic here:

) You can literally buy 7 and they will last for some time ! I had to buy shorts & t-shirts because we are traveling to Switzerland/Germany! Women have a big variety of clothes to choose from so they typically face American clothes problem:
What should I wear? This makes me look fat! I need more clothes! This is old! These clothes were bought 2 months ago!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

I think I explained enough culture for today  please visit us in out next episode on Saturday 12:00 pm CET


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> There was Pretend chat 1, it loaded badly in the old site format after a certain length. Then there was pretend chat 2, which had the same problem. This thread was started valentines day (2/14), and then the site upgraded, and no problems!


 
Humm, I always though Pretend Chat 2/14 was part of 2. In other words, PC 2 didn't stop in order to become PC 2/14. I may be wrong, but I was pretty much involved then and recall the many issues with posting, but I didn't know the programming was changed to create 2/14.


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> I used to have no T-shirts or shorts to wear (old & I didn't have any use to them since I was wearing dishdashas pic here:
> View attachment 88307
> ) You can literally buy 7 and they will last for some time ! I had to buy shorts & t-shirts because we are traveling to Switzerland/Germany! Women have a big variety of clothes to choose from so they typically face American clothes problem:
> What should I wear? This makes me look fat! I need more clothes! This is old! These clothes were bought 2 months ago!!!


 
How much would 7 of those outfits cost? It's made of 100% cotton , right? Do women wear outfits similar to that?


----------



## T33's Torts

Pretend Chat 2 was closed, and the "Pretend Chat 3" was opened on Valentine's day, February 14th (2/14). Hence the 2.14.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Work went fine. Still trying to get in the swing of things and have only seen 2 of the 6 or so species they deal with. They all have their own protocols too to remember. Hardest part is getting on a morning schedule!


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Pretend Chat 2 was closed, and the "Pretend Chat 3" was opened on Valentine's day, February 14th (2/14). Hence the 2.14.


 


T33's Torts said:


> Pretend Chat 2 was closed, and the "Pretend Chat 3" was opened on Valentine's day, February 14th (2/14). Hence the 2.14.


 
Well, that does that. Jaizei said it best. It's no. 3 LOL


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> UGH I have nothing to wear for my bachelorette/bridal shower this weekend.


 
Keep your outfit simple. They may want to decorate you


----------



## sibi

Does anyone want to see the movie, "Lucy?" The previews look good. I think I'm gonna go see it.


----------



## tortoisetime565

sibi said:


> Does anyone want to see the movie, "Lucy?" The previews look good. I think I'm gonna go see it.


I want to see it really bad!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> How much would 7 of those outfits cost? It's made of 100% cotton , right? Do women wear outfits similar to that?


Yes they are cotton, the price for me, & my two smaller brothers ended up $326.70... I bought like eight, my brothers bought a few....
Women wear fabrics, there are different designs:-there is Bo teelah, Bo teerah, salehnee, and others...


These fabrics are embroidered at the neck and wrists using this- called kajoojah:


The embroidery ends up looking something like this (there are different colors):


The end product may look like this:


Women also wear this on their faces-called burqaa:


When women go out of the house they wear this-called abya:


And cover their hair with this-called sheilah:


(Look at the veil on the hair)
Women's clothes outside the house have changed rapidly, this is a modern abyaa (photo credit goes to my English teacher that wanted to show this because she got it as a gift for national day):


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

sibi said:


> Does anyone want to see the movie, "Lucy?" The previews look good. I think I'm gonna go see it.


Not sure, but thinking about it!


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm watching this plastic surgery show.


----------



## mike taylor

Ken is that your cuz?


----------



## Bbcatcher

Haven't seen Lucy; but thinking about seeing Sex Tape or Purge Anarchy tonight. Anyone seen those?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm watching this plastic surgery show.


Getting nose jobs done?


----------



## lisa127

I want to see Lucy.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Bbcatcher said:


> Haven't seen Lucy; but thinking about seeing Sex Tape or Purge Anarchy tonight. Anyone seen those?


No, but I saw the origanal Purge


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm i the only one that thinks teenagers will ingest drugs after watching Lucy?


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> Yes they are cotton, the price for me, & my two smaller brothers ended up $326.70... I bought like eight, my brothers bought a few....
> Women wear fabrics, there are different designs:-there is Bo teelah, Bo teerah, salehnee, and others...
> View attachment 88310
> 
> These fabrics are embroidered at the neck and wrists using this- called kajoojah:
> View attachment 88311
> 
> The embroidery ends up looking something like this (there are different colors):
> View attachment 88312
> 
> The end product may look like this:
> View attachment 88313
> 
> Women also wear this on their faces-called burqaa:
> View attachment 88314
> 
> When women go out of the house they wear this-called abya:
> View attachment 88316
> 
> And cover their hair with this-called sheilah:
> View attachment 88314
> 
> (Look at the veil on the hair)
> Women's clothes outside the house have changed rapidly, this is a modern abyaa (photo credit goes to my English teacher that wanted to show this because she got it as a gift for national day):
> View attachment 88320


 
Wow, this last design with the embroidery looks stunning! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Getting nose jobs done?


And some guy just got his boobs and his female area done...


----------



## tortoisetime565

Bbcatcher said:


> Haven't seen Lucy; but thinking about seeing Sex Tape or Purge Anarchy tonight. Anyone seen those?


I've heard bad things about sex tape. But the first purge was boring to me!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Wow, this last design with the embroidery looks stunning! Thanks for the pics.


Welcome


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I'm not really a horror movie person  Went with some freinds...
I keep watching them though


----------



## Bbcatcher

Well looks like I'm seeing the Purge. I hope it's as good as it looks haha. And I'm seeing it at 9:45 pm; my girlfriend said she's not sleeping tonight


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> In the desert here you run in the mornings/evenings in summer, winter is also nice for running (not in midday though)... Air conditioning is the best if I'm jogging


It felt like the desert here today by the time I returned home but I stretched outside then came in and did abs.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Keep your outfit simple. They may want to decorate you


Agreed but have your fiancee take some pics so you can see yourself


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> Yes they are cotton, the price for me, & my two smaller brothers ended up $326.70... I bought like eight, my brothers bought a few....
> Women wear fabrics, there are different designs:-there is Bo teelah, Bo teerah, salehnee, and others...
> View attachment 88310
> 
> These fabrics are embroidered at the neck and wrists using this- called kajoojah:
> View attachment 88311
> 
> The embroidery ends up looking something like this (there are different colors):
> View attachment 88312
> 
> The end product may look like this:
> View attachment 88313
> 
> Women also wear this on their faces-called burqaa:
> View attachment 88314
> 
> When women go out of the house they wear this-called abya:
> View attachment 88316
> 
> And cover their hair with this-called sheilah:
> View attachment 88314
> 
> (Look at the veil on the hair)
> Women's clothes outside the house have changed rapidly, this is a modern abyaa (photo credit goes to my English teacher that wanted to show this because she got it as a gift for national day):
> View attachment 88320


Those fabrics are gorgeous.


----------



## Kerryann

tortoisetime565 said:


> And some guy just got his boobs and his female area done...


What?


----------



## Elohi

I have no clue what's going on in here. I'm so confuzzled.  


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortoisetime565 said:


> And some guy just got his boobs and his female area done...


What 
I'll bet that was EXPENSIVE


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Bbcatcher said:


> Well looks like I'm seeing the Purge. I hope it's as good as it looks haha. And I'm seeing it at 9:45 pm; my girlfriend said she's not sleeping tonight


Totally get that!


----------



## Abdulla6169

This is my 600th post!  I think that I'm posting a lot on pretend chat 2.14 & leaving the actual tortoise threads... I should go reply to a few threads & come back I'm so happy!


----------



## mike taylor

Just wait you will have 4000 before you know it .


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Just wait you will have 4000 before you know it .


I just joined a month ago  so maybe my numbers are too high, that's probably because I talk A LOT, lol


----------



## mike taylor

Its all good here . Sit back have a beer and talk all you can .


----------



## StarSapphire22

Found a dress! They're holding it for me until Friday. Taylor said it gives me a "Kardashian booty" LOL. It's pretty cute. Now I need jewelry, a belt, and shoes.


----------



## sibi

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> No, but I saw the origanal Purge


 
Lucy hasn't hit the theatre yet. It will show July 27th, I think.


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm i the only one that thinks teenagers will ingest drugs after watching Lucy?


 
Maybe. Kids don't need to see Lucy to get drugs nowadays.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Found a dress! They're holding it for me until Friday. Taylor said it gives me a "Kardashian booty" LOL. It's pretty cute. Now I need jewelry, a belt, and shoes.


Yay!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Kerryann said:


> What?


Exactly as you read it is exactly right.....


----------



## Ashes

2 things: 

Little Dude LOVES collard greens (yay!)

and

my save the dates are addressed - who needs one?!  

P.S. My hand hurts from writing them.


----------



## Ashes

AbdullaAli said:


> This is my 600th post!  I think that I'm posting a lot on pretend chat 2.14 & leaving the actual tortoise threads... I should go reply to a few threads & come back I'm so happy!


Yeah...... That's a lot. Lol. Do you DO anything else???


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> Yeah...... That's a lot. Lol. Do you DO anything else???


Yeah, but I take my phone everywhere so maybe that's why


----------



## mike taylor

I say we all get air plain tickets and go wedding crashing dressed up like tortoises . Ha ha


----------



## mike taylor

Tiffany, Dylan ooooooo where are you? ?


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> I say we all get air plain tickets and go wedding crashing dressed up like tortoises . Ha ha


Lmao! I would totally let you, as long as I know so there's enough kick *** food!!


----------



## Bbcatcher

Well my girlfriend got scared.. so we're seeing Sex Tape lol


----------



## tortoisetime565

I have 1200 posts!! Lol


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> I have 1200 posts!! Lol


But you've been a member since January. Lol.


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> I say we all get air plain tickets and go wedding crashing dressed up like tortoises . Ha ha


Can you get me some food while your there, vegetarian please, if not I'd like to try some wedding cake, they say it should taste good


----------



## mike taylor

Man I keep looking behind me and there's people following me .


----------



## mike taylor

Ashes said:


> Lmao! I would totally let you, as long as I know so there's enough kick *** food!!


Let me thats not wedding crashing! Haha


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Let me thats not wedding crashing! Haha


It's not wedding crashing, your teaching them about torts, remember?


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Let me thats not wedding crashing! Haha


lol but.... but.... then I'd run outta food!! And y'all would starve!!


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Man I keep looking behind me and there's people following me .


Wha?! Go kick some butt!


----------



## Ashes

AbdullaAli said:


> Can you get me some food while your there, vegetarian please, if not I'd like to try some wedding cake, they say it should taste good


My wedding cake will be delish!! Having lemon cake and strawberry cake.... maybe white wedding cake and cherry chip as well..... We will see.


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Man I keep looking behind me and there's people following me .


Invite them to the wedding and tort conference, duh!


----------



## mike taylor

Ashes said:


> Wha?! Go kick some butt!


I'm talking about the forum . I got followers .


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> 2 things:
> 
> Little Dude LOVES collard greens (yay!)
> 
> and
> 
> my save the dates are addressed - who needs one?!
> 
> P.S. My hand hurts from writing them.


Betty loves them too. Henry is Meh with them


----------



## Abdulla6169

I LOVE good dates, all agree... 
These are the dates I'm talking about:


They are sweet


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> I LOVE good dates, all agree...
> These are the dates I'm talking about:
> View attachment 88361
> 
> They are sweet


So yummy looking. I'm getting itchy looking at them.


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> I'm talking about the forum . I got followers .


Lol. Oh. *facepalm*


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Man I keep looking behind me and there's people following me .


I thought you were being stalked by some weirdos that remind me of zombies... Awwww man!


----------



## mike taylor

Don't hit yourself to hard .


----------



## Elohi

For those of you with Russians:

So I put the Russians together for a little while this afternoon and watched their behavior. At first the male pestered the female and then he grew bored and decided to snack. Then she saw him eating and ran over to him, like hey that's mine! Which got him head bobbing at her. This started a game of cat and mouse. He would bob and pester, quickly grow bored and go snack, she'd turn around like, "where'd he go?", spot him and go to his area prompting him, and he would follow her and head bob. This repeated over and over and at one point he ended up flashing the food dish and displaying a hilarious posture. That lasted all of 20 seconds. By this time she was in a corner and swishing her tail occasionally and doing a funny little directional change with her rear end that she only used her back legs for, she kept her front legs tucked but he lost interest and decided to take a nap. 

Typical? This is the first time I've seen him show any interest at all in her existence. I've been keeping them separately in hopes of sparking breeding between them during brief encounters. Before I adopted them, they were kept together. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Don't hit yourself to hard .


You're no fun...


----------



## mike taylor

I have six followers . Wooohooo!


----------



## Elohi

I think I follow you, don't I Mike?
I use my app most of the time so it doesn't show the followers and all that. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> I have six followers . Wooohooo!


You mean seven *high five* 
.
.
Yes you follow him Elohi...


----------



## mike taylor

I have no idea whom or how to know who is following me .


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> I have no idea whom or how to know who is following me .


Stalkers


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> I have no idea whom or how to know who is following me .


App or website?
•In the app you can't tell
.
.
•in the website go to your profile and look ate the followers section and click on it


----------



## mike taylor

I got the app .


----------



## Abdulla6169

Kerryann said:


> Stalkers


Maybe he wants to follow back? If he's a stalker let him tell us where tiff and dyl are...


----------



## Elohi

Oh I see in the app is shows how many but not who they are. I have 10. I'm surprised I have any! Lololol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

sibi said:


> Lucy hasn't hit the theatre yet. It will show July 27th, I think.


 Plenty of time to second guess my decision, then!


----------



## mike taylor

I have no idea where they are . I hope everything is ok .


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> I got the app .


You have:
Izzie, T33's torts,Featherator,me, Greg t, Tortytom & Elohi.


----------



## T33's Torts

Sorry guys I'm super short on time but hi. I have a lot to say but y'all are going to have to wait.

Monica, that's normal. One of mine does that to rocks!

Hi Mike! Hi all the new peeps I haven't met! Me be Tiff!


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> I have no idea where they are . I hope everything is ok .


I never thought you were a stalker, can anyone hire a private investigator? They should not be offline for this long, maybe they don't have internet *dramatic sound plays now*!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Sorry guys I'm super short on time but hi. I have a lot to say but y'all are going to have to wait.
> 
> Monica, that's normal. One of mine does that to rocks!
> 
> Hi Mike! Hi all the new peeps I haven't met! Me be Tiff!


1 min after I think of hiring a private investigator, 1 min!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Hi tiffany you need to get your wedding together so we can crash it in turtle suits.


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> I LOVE good dates, all agree...
> These are the dates I'm talking about:
> View attachment 88361
> 
> They are sweet


 
Yummy!!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Sorry guys I'm super short on time but hi. I have a lot to say but y'all are going to have to wait.


 
Is Dyl-pickle ok?


----------



## mike taylor

The only dates I like are with my beautiful wife . Ps no I'm not in trouble .


----------



## StarSapphire22

Night everyone!


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah time for sleep .


----------



## mike taylor

We got ourselves a spammer on TFO . Mods give them the boot!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mike, not my cousin, my brother in law. The big kid doing the piercing job on the ear is my boy. I don't much think that Abdulla consumes beer or alcohol in any form. 
Abdulla, when I lived in date palm country I loved them. Here they are old and candied so I don't eat them.


----------



## mike taylor

Man we red necks do some strange stuff when we drink . Haha


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mike, not my cousin, my brother in law. The big kid doing the piercing job on the ear is my boy. I don't much think that Abdulla consumes beer or alcohol in any form.
> Abdulla, when I lived in date palm country I loved them. Here they are old and candied so I don't eat them.



I just watched that vid. OUCH! 



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Man we red necks do some strange stuff when we drink . Haha


Let's leave out thinking its a good idea to fire a gun from the back of a green horse to see if it's gun shy, or climbing the neighbors fence to try and stay on his herd bull for 8 seconds.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Let's leave out thinking its a good idea to fire a gun from the back of a green horse to see if it's gun shy, or climbing the neighbors fence to try and stay on his herd bull for 8 seconds.


Hahaha oh snap!
I rode bulls once, two of them. Well i tried. And I got crushed the second time 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've been in rush mode today. Karen and I didn't get home until going on 8:00 pm tonight and 3:30am was a long time ago. I've got two sisters working on air fair/tickets for me tonight, and finally I pointed out that I needed to go to bed and just breath for a few before I start it all again at 3:30am. 
Just once I'd like to tell the owners where I work, “A lack of planning on your part doesn't constitute an emergency on my part!" Then I remind myself that is why they hired me. I tell myself they are so used to chaos that a lack of chaos freaks them out and that I need to take baby steps.


----------



## T33's Torts

My left ear is pierced in four places, and three on my right. Only the top two hurts like ****. One, my friend did with a thumbtack.  My bellybotton and tounge are pierced as well. I haven't worn anything in years though.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mike, not my cousin, my brother in law. The big kid doing the piercing job on the ear is my boy. I don't much think that Abdulla consumes beer or alcohol in any form.
> Abdulla, when I lived in date palm country I loved them. Here they are old and candied so I don't eat them.


 
Cowboy, your son is really cute. Nice looking boy you got there


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> My left ear is pierced in four places, and three on my right. Only the top two hurts like ****. One, my friend did with a thumbtack.  My bellybotton and tounge are pierced as well. I haven't worn anything in years though.


 
I truly would like to know why people pierce their tongues and bellybuttons. Is it a fashion statement, a thing to do to look cool, fun? I never understood why people would go through the pain and chances of infection especially on the tongue.

I'm not getting on anyone. I believe in "to each his/her own." I'm just curious.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm driving and on my phone (umm.. illegal much?) but I'm not gonna have time later. Yay traffic. I did when I was 15 or so, maybe. Mainly because I was kind of an outcast (that one girl that hung out wth guys, me!) and yeah. It was "cool" now its just stupid for e to have holes through me.


----------



## Elohi

I pierced my navel at 19 because I thought they were hot and I had a gorgeous athletic abdomen. Well wouldn't you know it, I met my first husband before it healed and he didn't like it so I took it out. I regretted taking it out for a long time. 

I've never had the desire to pierce my tongue though. Ouchie! I just imagine the pain is like biting your tongue really badly and it taking 10 kinds of forever to heal LOL. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

My little brother is heavily pierced and gaged but I think he only wear a single eyebrow piercing now, or is it lip. I forget now and it's been 11 years since I've seen him 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I'm driving and on my phone (umm.. illegal much?) but I'm not gonna have time later. Yay traffic. I did when I was 15 or so, maybe. Mainly because I was kind of an outcast (that one girl that hung out wth guys, me!) and yeah. It was "cool" now its just stupid for e to have holes through me.


 
I find that fascinating! I was an outcast in my teens. I always got along better with boys than with girls. Then, I found girls to be caty and gossipers. plus, I had a horrible childhood. The first man who came along that could take me away, I went with. The BIGGEST mistake of my life! But, I never did tattoos or piercings. It just wasn't something being done in my generation. The really bad stuff then was taking acid (Woodstock generation).


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  
You guys are welcome to crash my wedding in Oct


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning
I thought I'd wake up really sore this morning but I'm more stiff than sore. 
I suppose I should get up. Our bedroom fish are eyeballing me for their breakfast.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Morning!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning!


----------



## mike taylor

Cow tipping is fun too!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Where is my early morning/late afternoon friend Abdullah this morning? Has he been on yet?


----------



## mike taylor

Haven't seen him? ????


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got to switch gears into moving out the door mode for the day. Yippee


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mike, not my cousin, my brother in law. The big kid doing the piercing job on the ear is my boy. I don't much think that Abdulla consumes beer or alcohol in any form.
> Abdulla, when I lived in date palm country I loved them. Here they are old and candied so I don't eat them.


Now is the one in the season for the on in the photo, later it will change... There are TOO many types for me to remember


----------



## jaizei

sibi said:


> I truly would like to know why people pierce their tongues and bellybuttons. Is it a fashion statement, a thing to do to look cool, fun? I never understood why people would go through the pain and chances of infection especially on the tongue.
> 
> I'm not getting on anyone. I believe in "to each his/her own." I'm just curious.



I have an unconventional relationship with pain so I think most of the piercings I've had were to "see what it feels like".


----------



## tortdad

So what's everyone up to today?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Where is my early morning/late afternoon friend Abdullah this morning? Has he been on yet?


Just woke up, lol


----------



## lisa127

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> I truly would like to know why people pierce their tongues and bellybuttons. Is it a fashion statement, a thing to do to look cool, fun? I never understood why people would go through the pain and chances of infection especially on the tongue.
> 
> I'm not getting on anyone. I believe in "to each his/her own." I'm just curious.


It's okay for a women to pierce her ears, anything after that is someone that malformation of the body God has given us


----------



## Abdulla6169

lisa127 said:


> Good morning everyone.


Morning


----------



## tortdad




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Just woke up, lol


Good morning brother. I have no time to chat now though. Perhaps later.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Good morning! Guess who didn't have a nightmare last night?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hope it's like that every night


----------



## smarch

sibi said:


> I truly would like to know why people pierce their tongues and bellybuttons. Is it a fashion statement, a thing to do to look cool, fun? I never understood why people would go through the pain and chances of infection especially on the tongue.
> 
> I'm not getting on anyone. I believe in "to each his/her own." I'm just curious.


 Well I have my lowest lobe piercings gauged to a size 2 (one of the biggest ones you can take out and still close up) its about the diameter of a pencil. I have 2 other lobe piercings going up. then a high up cartilage and tragus (the little flap in front of your ear hole-surprisingly that didn't hurt at all!) on one ear then an industrial on the other (the bar that connects 2 piercings: http://www.primehealthchannel.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Industrial-Piercing-Pictures.jpg mines a little longer, had the bottom piercing and did the top one myself-that hurts, not the piercing part, sometimes you bump the bar and it gets irritated) but I have my ears all done because I liked how they looked. 
However as for the tongue/belly button... I don't have one of those but I have one of my "nips" pierced, and it was kind of out of rebellion, I'd just gone through one heck of a breakup and a friend mentioned hers being pierced, and at the time that meant nothing, but 2 days later I decided I wanted to do it and went out and got it done, its kind of like a secret thing that I can smile about knowing that no one around me knows about it (and it actually did not hurt nearly as bad as I expected!, nor was lifting up my shirt to a stranger as bad as I thought, I mean they pierce worse places everyday its just normal to them)

I guess though in my point I don't really care about pain, through my past and poor coping skills, it doesn't bother me.

As for tattoos, I like the art and mine (only currently have one small one) means something personal to me, not just that I liked it. And tattoos don't really hurt (ok large ones I hear hurt after a while) its more of just annoying than painful


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> Good morning! Guess who didn't have a nightmare last night?


 Good morning!! And yay! if only I could be so lucky, my ex keeps haunting my dreams


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> It's okay for a women to pierce her ears, anything after that is someone that malformation of the body God has given us


 I completely understand that view, my strongly catholic grandfather didn't even want my mum's ears pierced because "if god wanted holes in your ears he would have put them there". But in America its more of art and fashion than anything, and while it may be taking what we were given and changing it (malform, ruin, destroy... take a pick I've heard them all, its better than plastic surgery (for when someone's fine and just wants something to look better, not like reconstruction after an accident) because its more decorating the body than enhancing. At least that's how I see it. 
By the way I'm loving the little cultural lessons i'm getting, since I know so little about Muslim way of life since its so different but i'm always curious!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I completely understand that view, my strongly catholic grandfather didn't even want my mum's ears pierced because "if god wanted holes in your ears he would have put them there". But in America its more of art and fashion than anything, and while it may be taking what we were given and changing it (malform, ruin, destroy... take a pick I've heard them all, its better than plastic surgery (for when someone's fine and just wants something to look better, not like reconstruction after an accident) because its more decorating the body than enhancing. At least that's how I see it.
> By the way I'm loving the little cultural lessons i'm getting, since I know so little about Muslim way of life since its so different but i'm always curious!


Here is the islamic view of plastic surgery:
To increase beauty=not allowed
To make someone look normal (after accident, burns, etc.=OK
.
Tattoos=never allowed
Ear piercing for women=allowed
All other piercing=not allowed...
It's pretty simple really, and thanks I'm glad people are benefiting from these lessons


----------



## lisa127

apparently I'm not the only one who has trouble sleeping, huh?


----------



## Abdulla6169

lisa127 said:


> apparently I'm not the only one who has trouble sleeping, huh?


TFO gives everyone sleeping since we keep using it


----------



## StarSapphire22

So today is Littlefoot's first birthday! I was gonna make him a tortoise cake, but I was out of banana and strawberries. So he got a plate full of radicchio (his favorite!) and a few pieces of diced cucumber.


----------



## sibi

Good Morning Pretend Chat Members!!!!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Here is the islamic view of plastic surgery:
> To increase beauty=not allowed
> To make someone look normal (after accident, burns, etc.=OK
> .
> Tattoos=never allowed
> Ear piercing for women=allowed
> All other piercing=not allowed...
> It's pretty simple really, and thanks I'm glad people are benefiting from these lessons


 So pretty much my same views for plastic surgery (the only one that "modifies" that I see as ok is a breast reduction, due to the pain and problems it can cause... but one again it doesn't really enhance its more for the health and wellbeing)
And I'm a huge knowledge sponge, if I could make a career out of being a student I would! Unfortunately they make you pay tons to go to school haha. But cultural things are one of my favorites because everyone else lives so different from us and I love to learn and understand other lifestyles and religions.


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> So today is Littlefoot's first birthday! I was gonna make him a tortoise cake, but I was out of banana and strawberries. So he got a plate full of radicchio (his favorite!) and a few pieces of diced cucumber.


 Franklin always gets a cherry/grape tomato or 2 on his birthday because they're his favorite (apart from his recent discover of dandelion flowers lol)


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'd give him pumpkin too, but we don't have any of that either. I'm just a horribly prepared mommy.


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'd give him pumpkin too, but we don't have any of that either.


 One Halloween before pumpkin carving I plopped my entire large pumpkin in his enclosure and he just stared at me like I was crazy! I nevr ended up trying to give him some inside shavings off the edges but I wonder if he would have given them a chance.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> One Halloween before pumpkin carving I plopped my entire large pumpkin in his enclosure and he just stared at me like I was crazy! I nevr ended up trying to give him some inside shavings off the edges but I wonder if he would have given them a chance.


My tort is picky, food has to be introduced with his normal food then he will try it & usually eat it normally


----------



## StarSapphire22

smarch said:


> One Halloween before pumpkin carving I plopped my entire large pumpkin in his enclosure and he just stared at me like I was crazy! I nevr ended up trying to give him some inside shavings off the edges but I wonder if he would have given them a chance.



I am not skilled enough to carve a pumpkin, so I go the canned route.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> I am not skilled enough to carve a pumpkin, so I go the canned route.


I'm not skilled enough with a knife, but practice makes perfect... This sounds wrong


----------



## sibi

I'm trying to do a daily exercise of my brain by remembering all your names. So here goes, Monica, Jessica, Noel, Tiff, Dylan, Cowboy, Jacqui, Yvonne, David, Abdullah, Luke, Steven, Lisa, Isaiah, Kelly, Jaizei, Kerryann, Mike, Kim, and all you new ones here (I'll get to know your names soon too.) How did I do? Oh, and Ashley...I didn't forget you!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> I'm trying to do a daily exercise of my brain by remembering all your names. So here goes, Monica, Jessica, Noel, Tiff, Dylan, Cowboy, Jacqui, Yvonne, David, Abdullah, Luke, Steven, Lisa, Isaiah, Kelly, Jaz, and all you new ones here (I'll get to know your names soon too.) How did I do?


Pretty good actually  I only know a most of them


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> My tort is picky, food has to be introduced with his normal food then he will try it & usually eat it normally


 With Frank anything of a color he likes is edible, I think it was the fact that it was huge and just plunked in front of him. Franklin's pretty much not picky minus when he went on a romaine binge I had to fight him out of!


StarSapphire22 said:


> I am not skilled enough to carve a pumpkin, so I go the canned route.


 I'm artistic so its decently easy to carve them, plus I've been doing it every Halloween my whole life so that helps too


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> I'm trying to do a daily exercise of my brain by remembering all your names. So here goes, Monica, Jessica, Noel, Tiff, Dylan, Cowboy, Jacqui, Yvonne, David, Abdullah, Luke, Steven, Lisa, Isaiah, Kelly, Jaz, and all you new ones here (I'll get to know your names soon too.) How did I do?



You did better than I do!

I like how Ken is just Cowboy.


----------



## StarSapphire22

It's not that I'm not artistic, I'm just too clumsy to be trusted with sharp instruments.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Is my tort the only one that seems to prefer one corner of the enclosure over the others? 
Here's a pic during outside time:


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> It's not that I'm not artistic, I'm just too clumsy to be trusted with sharp instruments.


 I've yet to accidentally get myself with an exacto, but I did however file off a chunk of thumb skin while stone carving. accidents seem to be all part of the process.


----------



## StarSapphire22

smarch said:


> I've yet to accidentally get myself with an exacto, but I did however file off a chunk of thumb skin while stone carving. accidents seem to be all part of the process.



I almost lost my thumb last time I used an Exacto. I've been banned from those by my fiancé.


----------



## sibi

smarch said:


> I've yet to accidentally get myself with an exacto, but I did however file off a chunk of thumb skin while stone carving. accidents seem to be all part of the process.


 
Wow! That must've hurt. BTW, what's your name again?


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Wow! That must've hurt. BTW, what's your name again?


Can you list the names on a paper and post them, you're not the only one who wants to know member names


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> I almost lost my thumb last time I used an Exacto. I've been banned from those by my fiancé.


 Apperently once someone in one of my art professor's sculpture classes someone did cut the top of their thumb right off!! she acted quick put pressure and dumped her iced drink to put the piece on ice, ended up saving the kinds finger! but I've never had any close calls at all. 


sibi said:


> Wow! That must've hurt. BTW, what's your name again?


 It did hurt some, but for the finished result it was worth it, plus no scar so it mustn't have been too bad (I'm also highly tolerant to that kind of pain) And my names Sarah (what the s in smarch stands for if it helps, I'm going to look in changing the username to make it easier for people  but if you forget I don't mind smarch since its my last name plus first initial. 

Don't mind me being absolutiely horrible with names, itll take a while but eventually i'll figure them out too.


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> Can you list the names on a paper and post them, you're not the only one who wants to know member names


 
I did! The post I posted is a list of names written by me


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> I did! The post I posted is a list of names written by me


No, I mean all the new names, btw you forgot chase


----------



## sibi

smarch said:


> Apperently once someone in one of my art professor's sculpture classes someone did cut the top of their thumb right off!! she acted quick put pressure and dumped her iced drink to put the piece on ice, ended up saving the kinds finger! but I've never had any close calls at all.
> 
> It did hurt some, but for the finished result it was worth it, plus no scar so it mustn't have been too bad (I'm also highly tolerant to that kind of pain) And my names Sarah (what the s in smarch stands for if it helps, I'm going to look in changing the username to make it easier for people  but if you forget I don't mind smarch since its my last name plus first initial.
> 
> Don't mind me being absolutiely horrible with names, itll take a while but eventually i'll figure them out too.


 
Ok Sarah. I'll remember that "S" stands for Sarah


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> No, I mean all the new names, btw you forgot chase


 
Oh, yeah, Chase (Manhattan). How could I've forgotten that! Well, that's why I'm trying to do these exercises...but, thanks!


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> No, I mean all the new names, btw you forgot chase


 
Well, smarch=Sarah. That all I've got for now. But, as they post, I'll get them all together for us all. Would that do?


----------



## StarSapphire22

That reminds me, I have been meaning to mash all the stuff in the Boxie hatchling care thread into one care sheet. I need more hours in the day...and more energy.


----------



## Abdulla6169

That would be fine! Just hope they tell us their names soon


----------



## Abdulla6169

When I read this news flash on my phone I felt sick:
An Israeli soldier is missing in Gaza and is presumed dead, Israeli media quote officials as saying as the military continues its ground offensive.
How is it that the Israeli media says one Israeli soldier missing but doesn't care about all the children in Gaza. I hope the war stops soon


----------



## StarSapphire22

I seriously don't know how I never listened to Lana Del Rey before. Like holy cow.


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> When I read this news flash on my phone I felt sick:
> An Israeli soldier is missing in Gaza and is presumed dead, Israeli media quote officials as saying as the military continues its ground offensive.
> How is it that the Israeli media says one Israeli soldier missing but doesn't care about all the children in Gaza. I hope the war stops soon


 
Abdullah, I wouldn't go there of I were you. People are very passionate about religion and politics. We tend to avoid such discussions. We don't want to encourage a debate/arguments here on chat. If you'd like, you can start a thread under "Debates."


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Abdullah, I wouldn't go there of I were you. People are very passionate about religion and politics. We tend to avoid such discussions. We don't want to encourage a debate/arguments here on chat. If you'd like, you can start a thread under "Debates."


Oh thanks, I just forgot.... I'm feel kinda sleepy now


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lol, I wrote I'm feel kinda sleepy, it should say I feel....


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Abdullah, I wouldn't go there of I were you. People are very passionate about religion and politics. We tend to avoid such discussions. We don't want to encourage a debate/arguments here on chat. If you'd like, you can start a thread under "Debates."


It says I don't have enough permission to post there, did I do something wrong? I use my iPhone if that's any help...


----------



## StarSapphire22

Here's a link to my dress that I found last night, if any one is wondering: http://www.dressbarn.com/detail/lace-godet-dress/101776801/956

I'm adding a skinny black leather belt with some gold hardware. These are the shoes I picked: http://www.lanebryant.com/illusion-...ize=None selected&fromZafu=true&zafusource=SR

Not sure about jewelry yet.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning all!! I'm working hard. Jk


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hope everything goes really! Keep us posted


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> Morning all!! I'm working hard. Jk


Morning/evening! It's evening here


----------



## tortdad

It's my birthday today and I'm stuck working in 95 degree heat with 90% humidity. I don't know how my RF loves these temps.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> It's my birthday today and I'm stuck working in 95 degree heat with 90% humidity. I don't know how my RF loves these temps.


Are you building a tort enclosure?


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> It says I don't have enough permission to post there, did I do something wrong? I use my iPhone if that's any help...



The 'off-topic debates' section is, as of now, permanently closed.


----------



## StarSapphire22

jaizei said:


> The 'off-topic debates' section is, as of now, permanently closed.



Was someone naughty?


----------



## Abdulla6169

I thought I did something wrong... *sigh of relief*


----------



## taza

taza said:


> Well the City of Guelph has locked us out of Transit for a second time in a week. Last week I was worried about our safety cause we still drove for two days after it was announced to the public we were being locked out. My first shift 15 mins in I was horribly verbally assaulted, I was shook up for awhile but with great support from fellow drivers I worked all night.
> Last night the city locked us out again giving no notice to us or the public, great way to start a Monday waiting at a bus stop to go to work and no bus comes.
> Well it gives me more time to spend here, but hopefully it won't last to long or Internet might get shut off.


Lock out is still going on! I have to go picket tommorow. The city doesn't want to give us a lunch room or bathrooms breaks. We have to work 10 plus hours a day and we only get one half hour break.


----------



## Abdulla6169

taza said:


> Lock out is still going on! I have to go picket tommorow. The city doesn't want to give us a lunch room or bathrooms breaks. We have to work 10 plus hours a day and we only get one half hour break.


This is sad, I hope everything is well... Why is there a lock out?


----------



## T33's Torts

tortdad said:


> It's my birthday today and I'm stuck working in 95 degree heat with 90% humidity. I don't know how my RF loves these temps.


Happy birthday!


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> It's my birthday today and I'm stuck working in 95 degree heat with 90% humidity. I don't know how my RF loves these temps.


*giving imaginary cake*
Hope you liked your surprise party


----------



## taza

The city locked us out because we rejected their offer on our contract. We need better working conditions, example washrooms and a lunchroom downtown at the terminal. We only get a half hour break for lunch, we need somewhere to eat, other then the street. The city is trying to blame us for the lockout saying we turned it down because the raise in pay proposed was the issue, but its not at all. We just want respect and better conditions. But of course a lot of the public is blaming us, because the busses are not running. I do feel bad for the public they are getting the worse from all this.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good luck!


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Are you building a tort enclosure?



No, it's just hot as all get out today. I feel like I'm in one large tort enclosure names Texas.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> No, it's just hot as all get out today. I feel like I'm in one large tort enclosure names Texas.


 Hmm I should always be remembering this when I think about how i'd rather be in Texas on a ranch... my body hates heat... maybe I should go live amongst penguins in Antarctica ... don't think Franklin would like that though!


----------



## taza

AbdullaAli said:


> Good luck!


Thank you


----------



## StarSapphire22

Quiet on the forums today. Hope everyone is having wonderful days off in the real world!


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> Quiet on the forums today. Hope everyone is having wonderful days off in the real world!


 Blah to the real world!... As I say this from my desk at work


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Hmm I should always be remembering this when I think about how i'd rather be in Texas on a ranch... my body hates heat... maybe I should go live amongst penguins in Antarctica ... don't think Franklin would like that though!



East Texas ain't no joke I. The summer time. I spent 20 years in AZ where it's 115 degrees in the summer with low humidity and I spent 10 years on the east coast where there was humidity but you never saw temps above 95. 

Here in east Texas I have temps of 106 with humidity at 95%. If you want a ranch go to south or west Texas where it's just hot.


----------



## smarch

anyone listened to this song before? It just popped up on my ipod at my desk and I remembered how much I like this song!


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> East Texas ain't no joke I. The summer time. I spent 20 years in AZ where it's 115 degrees in the summer with low humidity and I spent 10 years on the east coast where there was humidity but you never saw temps above 95.
> 
> Here in east Texas I have temps of 106 with humidity at 95%. If you want a ranch go to south or west Texas where it's just hot.


 
Yeah humidity is rather awful! And as much as I would LOVE to go to a ranch and own lots of land for large torts, I know I can't leave my family up here in New England because in the past year I learned how rough it is being far from the majority of your family when an uncle in NJ passed away (and we made a crazy day trip down and back fr the wake with 4 cars!) and later last year when an uncle I barely knew from florida passed away, and right after that my grandmother a few towns away from me was put on hospice and passed away, all the far family was up here displaced for weeks, and then early this year another uncle in GA ran into trouble with infection and lost a leg and we thought we were going to lose him too, but no one was down to support him. (yeah all 4 members were on the same side of the family too... We've had a rough year... sorry for venting. 

Long story short my dream vacation is a cowboy experience, but I couldn't imagine giving it all up to live it.


----------



## Ashes

Lemme catch up:

I have my tongue pierced, used to have my belly button and "nips" as Sarah called them (don't anymore - was for my stupid ex and it HURT to me) - still have my tongue but not belly. And I did it because I was young and I wanted to. No other reason, not that I need to give one.

I hate plastic surgery that isn't for actual medical reasons.... Everyone should love themselves.

@StarSapphire22 - YAY!!!! I AM SO EXCITED FOR NO NIGHTMARES!! And Lana? Love love love her!!! And that dress is fabulous!!! 

I suck at pumpkin carving.

@sibi - yay! I'm happy I haven't been forgotten.... again.  jk

@tortdad - happy birthday!!!! 


Okay. Now, I am working... And bored... And wanna go home. But can't. (I don't even have MUSIC to listen to!! Tis awful!!) :/ lol my lunch is over now that I'm finally caught up on here. Haha. Good afternoon everyone!! Hope y'all have a good day!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Am I the only one that wants to grow a green thumb? If our weather was mild I'd have a perfect tortoise garden  but I have to look for heat-resistant plants! ugh!


----------



## bouaboua

Hello my Friend! ! !

Spend lots time with my Godmother and my wife this week so did not check-in with you guys. Sorry! ! ! 
I'm happy to be home and enjoy this couple with my family. May God bless us all.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Yeah humidity is rather awful! And as much as I would LOVE to go to a ranch and own lots of land for large torts, I know I can't leave my family up here in New England because in the past year I learned how rough it is being far from the majority of your family when an uncle in NJ passed away (and we made a crazy day trip down and back fr the wake with 4 cars!) and later last year when an uncle I barely knew from florida passed away, and right after that my grandmother a few towns away from me was put on hospice and passed away, all the far family was up here displaced for weeks, and then early this year another uncle in GA ran into trouble with infection and lost a leg and we thought we were going to lose him too, but no one was down to support him. (yeah all 4 members were on the same side of the family too... We've had a rough year... sorry for venting.
> 
> Long story short my dream vacation is a cowboy experience, but I couldn't imagine giving it all up to live it.


Hope your uncle is well soon  it must be sad with no one to support him! Venting is always good, at least then you feel better. When I was flipping angry with math teacher I wrote the meanest (and not-badmouthing) letter, then I threw it away, it makes me feel less likely to do something stupid  lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Hello my Friend! ! !
> 
> Spend lots time with my Godmother and my wife this week so did not check-in with you guys. Sorry! ! !
> I'm happy to be home and enjoy this couple with my family. May God bless us all.


Hi! I thought about you today  what's your name?


----------



## mike taylor

His name is Steven . Ashley you have your nips pierced? I would have never guessed that . Rock- n- roll girly!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Hope your uncle is well soon  it must be sad with no one to support him! Venting is always good, at least then you feel better. When I was flipping angry with math teacher I wrote the meanest (and not-badmouthing) letter, then I threw it away, it makes me feel less likely to do something stupid  lol


 The inititial cause for the infection was brush burning going out of control, stomping it out, fibromyalgia (I think its that one) so he didn't fee he was burning his feet, and diabetes which makes feet heal terribly. The infection turned to sepsis after his first surgery they did a second to try to stop the spread, red lines of infection were still spreading so they took up to the knee, and soon after he was fine and sent home. He has his girlfriend and her son down there, as well as his son being in state, so hes not completely alone, but still far from a lot of support. He's been in good spirits excited for his "pirate peg leg" so he's taking it ok. 

Such venting only happens occasionally since I refuse to do it to the people I my "real world" showing them i'm struggling


----------



## Elohi

Ash! OUCH! Hahahaha. While piercing is cool, I think tattoos are way cooler. I still want one or a few but I probably never will since I've never been able to pick a place to put them. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> His name is Steven . Ashley you have your nips pierced? I would have never guessed that . Rock- n- roll girly!


 haha its reactions like this that make me smile inside knowing I have mine done and no one knows lol. Seeing me you'd NEVER expect it!


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> haha its reactions like this that make me smile inside knowing I have mine done and no one knows lol. Seeing me you'd NEVER expect it!


 Nip piercings too? That has to hurt until it fully heals?

My little sister has a long bar thru the top (two parts) of her ear. I never saw that coming. She asked for it and my mom agreed. It's her daddy agreeing that shocked me hahaha. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

I think nip piercings are weird & wrong, in my opinion  but anyway, had anyone read a good book? I should probably go read! I should also probably be a billionaire, so that's something...


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Nip piercings too? That has to hurt until it fully heals?
> 
> My little sister has a long bar thru the top (two parts) of her ear. I never saw that coming. She asked for it and my mom agreed. It's her daddy agreeing that shocked me hahaha.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
Yup I'm the one who origionally brought up the nips piercings, I got mine done back in April so technically its not completely healed (I only did one) but it doesn't really hurt, and the piercing itself didn't hurt that bad either, a little worse than ears though, then just tender until it stopped bleeding a few days later. Only really hurts if when i'm changing I get caught on a bracelet.

And the ear one, an industrial! I love them! my ex hated them so I took mine out, but as soon as she flat out left me I not only got the nip piercing but redid the top of my industrial myself and put it back in. That one hurts!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I think nip piercings are weird & wrong, in my opinion


 Well admittedly they are weird lol, you win on that I have no reason to defend it haha


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> I think nip piercings are weird & wrong, in my opinion  but anyway, had anyone read a good book? I should probably go read! I should also probably be a billionaire, so that's something...



I don't think they are weird or wrong, just not my cup of tea. 
Some people like body adornments and modifications and others don't. 
Some people like onions and tomatoes on their burgers and others don't. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> but anyway, had anyone read a good book? I should probably go read! I should also probably be a billionaire, so that's something...


 Can't say I've read any books lately since I've been lazy, but I did read this small series Monument 14 in a weekend it was so good! That was the most time Franklin had ever been outside at once haha


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm not caught up guys, but on piercings... I think its the same idea as tattoos. Its one person's opinion and no one elses. I neglected to mention my lip one, which was by far the most painful. Its been a few years since I've worn anything besides.. maybe adult-looking earrings. I wore a bar though the top two when I was in highschool, but not since. I don't nessearily regret any, but I do think it was more of an impulsive thing. I would get more tattoos though.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> It's my birthday today and I'm stuck working in 95 degree heat with 90% humidity. I don't know how my RF loves these temps.


Happy Freakin Birthday!! Get to go out tonight?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Why is all what is not healthy so good


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> His name is Steven . Ashley you have your nips pierced? I would have never guessed that . Rock- n- roll girly!


Haha USED to - took em out when I got pregnant with my daughter. Never looked back.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Why is all what is not healthy so good
> View attachment 88448


 oooooh yum! and right around the time of my snack break when I don't have a snack today!! its ok though because when I hit the gym tonight i'll be thankful I didn't eat unhealthy.


----------



## smarch

Ashes said:


> Haha USED to - took em out when I got pregnant with my daughter. Never looked back.


 That's my theory, im young, I'm 20 and as of now like it so I did it, but later in life I know its coming out, I needed to be young once  and of course post-breakup I was ready to do anything and this impulse seemed like a better idea than the tattoo I've wanted for a while since it can come out. I'd say having a baby would be a good time to take it out, but I personally will be adopting for several reasons, but I guess having and getting can be the same reference lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In that we're all over sharing about piercings, here's mine. I've got none. I did get pierced by barbed wire once if that counts?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In that we're all over sharing about piercings, here's mine. I've got none. I did get pierced by barbed wire once if that counts?


lol, I guess your done working?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lunch break. 5 more hours to go. I work eleven hours a day.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In that we're all over sharing about piercings, here's mine. I've got none. I did get pierced by barbed wire once if that counts?



LOL. I have a long scar on my forearm from barbed wire. It was a big mean sows fault...


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In that we're all over sharing about piercings, here's mine. I've got none. I did get pierced by barbed wire once if that counts?


 Well from your video I'm assuming your boy could fix that and fix you up an ear hole


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lunch break. 5 more hours to go. I work eleven hours a day.


It's almost 12:00 pm, summer vacation too... I feel like a retired bum during summer vacation, I do some work (gardening, improving tort enclosure, helping in the house) but there isn't enough work around... Can I work on your ranch?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Abdulla, I find the book,“A Childhoods End" by Arthur C. Clark to be a good reader. I've enjoyed it many times a different stages of life.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Am I the only one that reads a good book, then says after a few months "it was about that thing that, I forgot..."?


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Happy Freakin Birthday!! Get to go out tonight?



Yes taking the kids out for ice cream. 

This after spending the day working outside and then spending a few hours in my mom attic installing a new hot wary heater.


----------



## Ashes

smarch said:


> That's my theory, im young, I'm 20 and as of now like it so I did it, but later in life I know its coming out, I needed to be young once  and of course post-breakup I was ready to do anything and this impulse seemed like a better idea than the tattoo I've wanted for a while since it can come out. I'd say having a baby would be a good time to take it out, but I personally will be adopting for several reasons, but I guess having and getting can be the same reference lol.


Yeah, wasn't planning on my daughter... lol but love her nonetheless.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Abdulla, I find the book,“A Childhoods End" by Arthur C. Clark to be a good reader. I've enjoyed it many times a different stages of life.



I read that in 9th grade. I enjoyed it!


----------



## sibi

just spent, literally, 5 1/2 hours fighting with Humana healthcare asking what the document requirements are for c-pap supplies. It took that long because twice they hung up on me, once I was given a number to call, and it was in Puerto Rico! Once, the woman kept asking me for my name over and over until I literally looked at my phone and asked, "Is this a live person," to which she told me to call back and hung up. Ugh, there are a bunch of idiotic people.working there. There are supposed to have the answers, but the right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing, and when they don't know an answer, they lie!!! I was.even told to buy my own supplies, and Humana will reimburse me. Ha!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> just spent, literally, 5 1/2 hours fighting with Humana healthcare asking what the document requirements are for c-pap supplies. It took that long because twice they hung up on me, once I was given a number to call, and it was in Puerto Rico! Once, the woman kept asking me for my name over and over until I literally looked at my phone and asked, "Is this a live person," to which she told me to call back and hung up. Ugh, there are a bunch of idiotic people.working there. There are supposed to have the answers, but the right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing, and when they don't know an answer, they lie!!! I was.even told to buy my own supplies, and Humana will reimburse me. Ha!


That's no way to treat a customer, c-pap is a breathing mask, right? Are you medically ill? Hope you feel better soon


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> That's no way to treat a customer, c-pap is a breathing mask, right? Are you medically ill? Hope you feel better soon


 
Oh yeah, I sick. I have some kind of COPD, or maybe my breathing problems are heart related since I had a massive heart attack about 1 1.2 year ago. I have really bad diabetes, I have sleep apnea, fibromyalgia, and degenerate joint disease. But all in all, I feel great


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Oh yeah, I sick. I have some kind of COPD, or maybe my breathing problems are heart related since I had a massive heart attack about 1 1.2 year ago. I have really bad diabetes, I have sleep apnea, fibromyalgia, and degenerate joint disease. But all in all, I feel great


You are right, those things are EXPENSIVE, I'd worry about arm & wrist pain if I payed for that from my wallet!


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> Here is the islamic view of plastic surgery:
> To increase beauty=not allowed
> To make someone look normal (after accident, burns, etc.=OK
> .
> Tattoos=never allowed
> Ear piercing for women=allowed
> All other piercing=not allowed...
> It's pretty simple really, and thanks I'm glad people are benefiting from these lessons


Here are my views on those things:
To increase beauty= allowed- probably not technically but who's gonna know 
To make someone look normal (after accident, burns, etc.=OK
.
Tattoos=never allowed
Ear piercing for women=allowed
All other piercing=not allowed...

but those are the rules for me..  i try not to make rules for others.


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> Is my tort the only one that seems to prefer one corner of the enclosure over the others?
> Here's a pic during outside time:
> View attachment 88402


He's so cute


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> Here's a link to my dress that I found last night, if any one is wondering: http://www.dressbarn.com/detail/lace-godet-dress/101776801/956
> 
> I'm adding a skinny black leather belt with some gold hardware. These are the shoes I picked: http://www.lanebryant.com/illusion-flat/p213323/index.pro?selectedColor=None selected&selectedSize=None selected&fromZafu=true&zafusource=SR
> 
> Not sure about jewelry yet.


that is a cute dress.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Kerryann said:


> He's so cute


I think this is his cutest photo yet:


----------



## StarSapphire22

Kerryann said:


> that is a cute dress.



Thanks! I love it. The picture doesn't do the skirt justice. 

It's really hard for me to find clothes I feel comfortable in, especially with all the new stuff that's made me gain weight. I never wear stuff that short or expose my arms like that (I'd wear a cardigan normally)...but I love it. With the belt, it's so figure flattering on me, and my booty looks AWESOME. LOL


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Stopping in to say hi! They had me working with deer mice and man, are they jumpy and bitey! They said I did well though and I said it's probably because I had some pretty meanie rodents during my rescuing days. Ah well, I take it they like me.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hey alllllll! I'm finally done running errands for the day!! Got the hatchlings soaking.. Took this cute pic of baby Rosie after she finished all her greens. Lol.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> Hey alllllll! I'm finally done running errands for the day!! Got the hatchlings soaking.. Took this cute pic of baby Rosie after she finished all her greens. Lol.


Rosie is awesome!


----------



## tortoisetime565

AbdullaAli said:


> Rosie is awesome!


Thank ya!! I love her to death already!! I just wish she would gain weight.. She seems to be fluctuating between 40-43 grams!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Why thank you  juuust kidding. But my Rosie is doing well too! She's happy I forgot greens so it's been a fruit and Mazuri week. 

Regarding piercings I only have my ear lobes. I had them pierced in two spots but the uppers were always irritated and got badly inflamed from me being a side sleeper so I took them out so I could sleep through the night without throbbing pain. One healed up and the other is open. So I have three piercing holes and no tattoos.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Both Rosies are cool, just sharing common knowledge! My tort was naughty today, I left the enclosure door open, he escaped and left to the living room  caught him just in time!


----------



## Kerryann

smarch said:


> oooooh yum! and right around the time of my snack break when I don't have a snack today!! its ok though because when I hit the gym tonight i'll be thankful I didn't eat unhealthy.


I had a healthy snack today and it was 450 calories. Oy vey
So I came home and ran. Well it's 95 degrees. On the way home the sprinklers were on at the synagogue as I was running by so I was like I'll jog on thru those. It was super nice and refreshing until I realized I layered light because it's 96 degrees outside. So I was like it's ok I'm in my under armor gear so it dries fast and I'm close to home. Cici and I round the corner to my sub and run into a rabbi from the charity for whom I'm running. So I was like I'm training for the event and he bid me shalom. Wow.... So... That was my night but I did my run in the heat and didn't even die once


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Both Rosies are cool, just sharing common knowledge! My tort was naughty today, I left the enclosure door open, he escaped and left to the living room  caught him just in time!




FREEDOM!!!!! peace y'all.... Dang it she caught me.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> FREEDOM!!!!! peace y'all.... Dang it he caught me.


This is what the post should read, he instead of she... My name may be strange to you but it translates to "slave of Allah"


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> This is what the post should read, he instead of she... My name may be strange to you but it translates to "slave of Allah"


That was just a slip up on my part. I knew you are a dude but fudged it up anyways, sorry


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> That was just a slip up on my part. I knew you are a dude but fudged it up anyways, sorry


Oh, ok... I'm sure this is how my tort felt:


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Oh, ok... I'm sure this is how my tort felt:
> View attachment 88514


I looked at your profile page and still put "she". Been in the sun too long today I guess.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Am I the only one that "innocently" mentions someone when they need more info? I know I'm not the only one that does it!


----------



## Ashes

AbdullaAli said:


> Am I the only one that "innocently" mentions someone when they need more info? I know I'm not the only one that does it!


I'm not sure I follow.....? Like pointing out when someone is wrong?


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> Am I the only one that "innocently" mentions someone when they need more info? I know I'm not the only one that does it!


I'm not sure I follow...?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi peeps


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Am I the only one that "innocently" mentions someone when they need more info? I know I'm not the only one that does it!



No, I correct people all the time. I love to do it to my wife because it irritates her so much.


----------



## Ashes

Question - I saw that the ITs are learning to swim..... Umm.... Is this something everyone does? Should I be teaching Little Dude?! Lol.


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> Am I the only one that "innocently" mentions someone when they need more info? I know I'm not the only one that does it!



I thought he was talking about tagging people here on the forum.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Sara mentioned music today, so I thought I'd give you a lesson:
This is a song called "Oh picker of pickers" sung by fairuz, a famous Lebanese singer, that sings arabic songs (these songs are considered "classics") :
Here is the song:




Here are the English lyrics (all what is in brackets is just explanation):
Fairuz:
Ya (means oh) picker of pickers
I'll tell you my story
I don't like explaining a lot and I don't have an intent to (explain)
I want you to make me flee quickly, Oh picker of pickers

Chorus:
Ya (means oh) picker of pickers
I'll tell you my story, ohhhh
I don't like explaining a lot and I don't have an intent to (explain)
I want you to make me flee quickly, Oh picker of pickers

Fairuz:
If they were saddened what do I want with them!
I said I'll please the lovers (after displeasing them), their families got saddened
If they were saddened what do I want with them! (x2)
They put the blame on me and said I was nosey, that's what they said
They put the blame on me and said I nosey
Let them do what they want (and face the consequences) and let what happens happen
----some line I don't understand, since this is in a Lebanese accent----
Oooh picker of pickers
Chorus:
Ya picker of pickers
I'll tell you my story, ohhhh
I don't like explaining a lot and I don't have an intent to (explain)
I want you to make me flee quickly, Oh picker of pickers
Fairuz:
There was an (heated) argument, and people that witnessed me
----some line I don't understand, since this is in a Lebanese accent----
And to you they brought me 

There was an (heated) argument, and people that witnessed me
----some line I don't understand, since this is in a Lebanese accent----
And to you they brought me

And there is a court with the judge and bejudged (x2)
What did I want with this & I'm afraid of jailing a lot, oooh picker of pickers
Chorus:
Ya (means oh) picker of pickers
I'll tell you my story, ohhhh
I don't like explaining a lot and I don't have an intent to (explain)
I want you to make me flee quickly, Oh picker of pickers
----------End of song----------
This song is basically talking about how she went through other people's business & got intertwined into a big mess....
I'll share another song or two soon


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> I thought he was talking about tagging people here on the forum.


Yes I meant tagging, on twitter a "mention" is saying someone's username with @


----------



## tortoisetime565

Where is Jessica?


----------



## sibi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Hey alllllll! I'm finally done running errands for the day!! Got the hatchlings soaking.. Took this cute pic of baby Rosie after she finished all her greens. Lol.


 
What an adorable baby girl! She looks like a little bitty old lady that needs a cane to walk up LOL


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> Where is Jessica?


Not online let me try something 
*yelling: Jessica, Jess are you in the real world.* this is not working


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> What an adorable baby girl! She looks like a little bitty old lady that needs a cane to walk up LOL


I thought she looked old  great minds think alike!


----------



## tortdad

tortdad said:


> Yes taking the kids out for ice cream.
> 
> This after spending the day working outside and then spending a few hours in my mom attic installing a new hot wary heater.




We just finished our ice cream so now I've for to go finish my moms hot water heater.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Awwww home from work and relaxing.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Awwww home from work and relaxing.


Me too so sore today too


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortoisetime565 said:


> Where is Jessica?


 
Watching Fringe, eating icecream. What's up?


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> Watching Fringe, eating icecream. What's up?


Eat some ice cream for me. I had a healthy smack earlier that used up all my calories. 
I need a leg massage boy. Don't say Mike because even he'd say go pay for a massage.


----------



## Ashes

I'm wedding planning. I'm like kicked into wedding mode for some reason. I just wanna get it all done now! lol. Not possible I know. 

Never seen Fringe. How's your night Miss (a month away from MRS!!!) Jessica?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Kerryann said:


> Eat some ice cream for me. I had a healthy smack earlier that used up all my calories.
> I need a leg massage boy. Don't say Mike because even he'd say go pay for a massage.


 
It was "skinny" ice cream.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> I'm wedding planning. I'm like kicked into wedding mode for some reason. I just wanna get it all done now! lol. Not possible I know.
> 
> Never seen Fringe. How's your night Miss (a month away from MRS!!!) Jessica?


 
I need to be in that mode! Had it a month ago, now I lost it.

We're about 7 episodes into season 2...it's surprisingly good!

I had a craptastic day at work, so we ordered in food and I plopped on the bed as soon as I got home and I'm not moving.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> I need to be in that mode! Had it a month ago, now I lost it.
> 
> We're about 7 episodes into season 2...it's surprisingly good!
> 
> I had a craptastic day at work, so we ordered in food and I plopped on the bed as soon as I got home and I'm not moving.


I really need my tv back in my room, but then Brandon watches it when we go to bed and it causes me a horrible night of sleep so I took it out....  but I miss being able to get away from everyone and go to my room. lol.

Who knew, as an adult, I'd WISH for someone to tell me to go to my room?!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm pretty sure my bed is my favorite place in the whole world.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Somewhere, I believe, was a discussion about pumpkin carving. Here is one my boy did a couple years back.


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> I really need my tv back in my room, but then Brandon watches it when we go to bed and it causes me a horrible night of sleep so I took it out....  but I miss being able to get away from everyone and go to my room. lol.
> 
> Who knew, as an adult, I'd WISH for someone to tell me to go to my room?!


Why can't you go to your room?


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm pretty sure my bed is my favorite place in the whole world.


Here here.... It's one of mine too. I'm having a hard time saying favorite now with the bar. I did a beer shot tonight


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We love our bed.


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> Why can't you go to your room?


Cuz then I'd sleep all night with nothing to do.... Eh. Guess I could read...


----------



## Bbcatcher

What kind of tortoises do y'all have?


----------



## Elohi

I hope I can sleep tonight. Maybe it'll be a melatonin night so I don't keep myself up anticipating the arrival of little summer. She will be here in about 12 hrs! SQUEEEEE!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I hope I can sleep tonight. Maybe it'll be a melatonin night so I don't keep myself up anticipating the arrival of little summer. She will be here in about 12 hrs! SQUEEEEE!!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Mentally seeing Monica running around the house not near as well behaved as Little Bitty is!


----------



## tortoisetime565

We are at the emergency room with my mom... I hope all is well.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Bbcatcher said:


> What kind of tortoises do y'all have?


I have a russian tortoise and a sulcata. Not to mention 'all them' turtles  What do you have?


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> We are at the emergency room with my mom... I hope all is well.


I hope all is well, good luck! Me and my tort wish you best during our morning outside time:


Just found out the yard has toxic creeping oxeye


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> We are at the emergency room with my mom... I hope all is well.


 Oh no!! What's wrong?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Bbcatcher said:


> What kind of tortoises do y'all have?


One Greek, planning on a sulcata


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Somewhere, I believe, was a discussion about pumpkin carving. Here is one my boy did a couple years back.
> View attachment 88537


That's a sweet pumpkin carving!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> One Greek, planning on a sulcata


You won't regret one! I've only had Cheerio for about a month, but she is adorable!! Makes me laugh


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortoisetime565 said:


> We are at the emergency room with my mom... I hope all is well.


Oh no! I read you thraed about the cancer... I'm sorry


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortoisetime565 said:


> We are at the emergency room with my mom... I hope all is well.


Best of luck for a happy outcome. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I hope all is well, good luck! Me and my tort wish you best during our morning outside time:
> View attachment 88548
> 
> Just found out the yard has toxic creeping oxeye


Yugh... Don't have any of that!.... I thin, haven't seen any posoiuns plants here... I like to keep on top of it!


----------



## mike taylor

How could you not love this face!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cancer, I hope all is all right! My grandpa was in the ER a while a go, I hope you (& your mom) are fine!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yugh... Don't have any of that!.... I thin, haven't seen any posoiuns plants here... I like to keep on top of it!


*poisonous. I hate spellcheck. It's not even very helpful!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh no! I read you thraed about the cancer... I'm sorry


Can you post the thread link, I can't find it!


----------



## mike taylor

Sorry about your mom . I know what you're going though . My pop's has a bad heart . We are always at the hospital it fills like . The thing that made it hit home with me is whenever the Doctor told me we couldn't let him drive anymore . I felt like an *** taking his keys . But he told me you remember all them Times I took your keys when you were a teenager? Pay back is a ***** . My pop's is an old man . The people you think are surper heroes get sick . It's sad but now you are her surper heroe! So sneak her, her favorite thing and laugh . Thats what I do .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Can you post the thread link, I can't find it!


Trying!


----------



## sibi

Hey peers, my hubby just posted a pic of Baby Runt trying to excavate! She's so cute, and it's scary that she got this far in half an hour!


----------



## Ashes

Bbcatcher said:


> What kind of tortoises do y'all have?


I have an almost 6 month old redfoot beauty named Little Dude - he makes my heart just melt...


----------



## mike taylor

That question would be easier answered what tortoise don't you have to some of us . Like Kelly, Jeff, and Yvonne . Ha ha


----------



## tortoisetime565

AbdullaAli said:


> I hope all is well, good luck! Me and my tort wish you best during our morning outside time:
> View attachment 88548
> 
> Just found out the yard has toxic creeping oxeye


Its morning there? Its 10:35 pm here! Thank you for your best wishes.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> Oh no!! What's wrong?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


She thinks a kidney stone. But we don't know.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Can you post the thread link, I can't find it!



I know I read it somewhere !!! 
I though in General Tortoise Discussion, but it's not there!! @tortoisetime565[/USER], I hope all goes well!!!


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> She thinks a kidney stone. But we don't know.


Thinking of her!!

G'night tort world.


----------



## Abdulla6169

7:35 am, not any sleep at all! Am I mad? No I'm not, just, just! ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ....
Error 109: *crazy keyboard sounds* 
iPhone exploding & posting embarrassing photos in 10 seconds.


----------



## tortdad

I've got a Redfoot an next week I'm getting a cherry head.


----------



## mike taylor

Kidney stones! Aaa! Hhh they suck! I had one ouch! The funny thing was my wife saying man up I had three kids . Now sge has one now she knows pain . Hello pain


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

sibi said:


> Hey peers, my hubby just posted a pic of Baby Runt trying to excavate! She's so cute, and it's scary that she got this far in half an hour!


Is she outside?


----------



## mike taylor

Man I love my tortoises! Who is with me! Ha ha no more beers for me time for sleeping . Ha ha


----------



## T33's Torts

Night night Mike. 

I've had a hard last few days. ER's, car accidents, tortoises- Oh my. I'm home for the first time since Saturday, which is nice. Poor torts got the bare minimum (very grateful for my Haz), but they all need soaks and grass time and everything else. 
I keep meaning to stop and tell the entire story, but I'm literally falling asleep as I type, so to all a good night (or good morning, you know, stupid time zones..)


----------



## mike taylor

Good night tiffany sleep well and have dreams of us crashing your wedding in turtle suites .


----------



## Abdulla6169

Night, don't let the torts bite!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Good night tiffany sleep well and have dreams of us crashing your wedding in turtle suites .


I too must fall into bed. We finally have good temps here(70's°f) so I've spent the entire evening on the front porch. Really hoping Karen recognizes me when I stumble through the door! Lol.


----------



## mike taylor

Don't let the bed bugs bite . But if your lucky Karen will . Ha ha


----------



## sibi

Good night All who are turning in. I really hope some take a look at Baby Runt's thread and tell me what you think. She's my special baby, and I love her to pieces!


----------



## StarSapphire22

night all!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Wow 430 posts since I last was on the chat. My friend Amber has been staying with me so between work and being a host I've been pretty busy. Lou says hello as well. The little brat is so spoiled. He's eating the spring mix as well now but still can't get him to eat dandelions. Any ways hope all of you are well and I'll try to do better about checking in. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Abdulla6169

It's 11:12 am and I haven't slept yet  how are you doing?


----------



## LoutheRussian

AbdullaAli said:


> It's 11:12 am and I haven't slept yet  how are you doing?


It's 12:17 am here and I haven't slept either. I'm doing well things have been good lately. Been working and playing host to my new friend Amber. She called several days ago needing to escape for awhile and asked if my invite to come stay at the beach with me was still open. I said yes and he's been here ever since. How are you? What have you been up too? You're in the U.A.E. right?


Luke&Lou


----------



## Abdulla6169

If cowboy ken asks where I am, I'm asleep!


----------



## Abdulla6169

LoutheRussian said:


> It's 12:17 am here and I haven't slept either. I'm doing well things have been good lately. Been working and playing host to my new friend Amber. She called several days ago needing to escape for awhile and asked if my invite to come stay at the beach with me was still open. I said yes and he's been here ever since. How are you? What have you been up too? You're in the U.A.E. right?
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


It's 11:00 during the day now! I was getting something important done... Yes the UAE! Sorry can't talk, haven't slept in 19 hrs


----------



## LoutheRussian

AbdullaAli said:


> It's 11:00 during the day now! I was getting something important done... Yes the UAE! Sorry can't talk, haven't slept in 19 hrs


My sister lived there at one time. Have a good day and enjoy your sleepy time


Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all have a safe day


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> It's 12:17 am here and I haven't slept either. I'm doing well things have been good lately. Been working and playing host to my new friend Amber. She called several days ago needing to escape for awhile and asked if my invite to come stay at the beach with me was still open. I said yes and he's been here ever since. How are you? What have you been up too? You're in the U.A.E. right?
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I'm so glad you're doing seemingly better! My kik isn't on (long story, will come with time) sorry, just a heads up. 

What happened forum? Why did all of AbdullahAli's posts disappear? Oh my... Luke, are you some kind of post wizard?


----------



## mike taylor

Morning all!


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning everyone.


----------



## T33's Torts

Or.. um... Mike.


----------



## tortdad

Good morning everyone


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi kids


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm awake! Ahahaha. But I'm probably gonna go back to sleep soon. Its too early!


----------



## tortdad

So what are y'alls plans today, Anything fun or just work?


----------



## tortdad

I'm stuck working all day  boooo


----------



## T33's Torts

I have work today. That's mostly why I'm back home. That and kind of a home-body anyways. I'm very lucky that my job is what I truly enjoy doing. Basically I play with dogs, then get people to adopt them.


----------



## AZtortMom

Today is tattoo day


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> I have work today. That's mostly why I'm back home. That and kind of a home-body anyways. I'm very lucky that my job is what I truly enjoy doing. Basically I play with dogs, then get people to adopt them.


That sounds like more fun than working outside everyday in construction like I do. I've got it pretty easy though. Im A project manager and site superintendent so I stand around all day and make sure everyone else is working.


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> Today is tattoo day



Awesome. What ya getting?

What part of Az are you in?


----------



## tortdad

I just noticed I have 200 posts now, lol


----------



## jaizei

T33's Torts said:


> What happened forum? Why did all of AbdullahAli's posts disappear? Oh my... Luke, are you some kind of post wizard?



He's been erroneously banned. Josh is the only one that can unban so it cant be fixed until Josh is online again.


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm in Phoenix


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> He's been erroneously banned. Josh is the only one that can unban so it cant be fixed until Josh is online again.


Dang, he was just on here yesterday


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> I'm in Phoenix


I lived on 51st ave and thunderbird for a while. I also spent off and on 20years in sierra vista.


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Awesome. What ya getting?
> 
> What part of Az are you in?


I'm getting a turtle of course


----------



## AZtortMom

Boy it got quiet quick in here


----------



## tortdad

All black or some color in your design


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning to all you. I see new names I feel like I'm out of the cool kid circle. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

Morning all. Good to see ya luke!


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> All black or some color in your design


It's tribal so black and white 

Hi Luke


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning everybody! *​


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Today is tattoo day



Sunday, when I was out with both my daughters, we got to talking about tattoos. The oldest one is wanting another tattoo. She and I both got our first ones together, her younger sister sorta chickened out on us (all three of us were to get them together). She was hoping she would get one with her now, but no deal.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hello hello  I find I've missed all of you. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Hello hello  I find I've missed all of you.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



... and we miss you... a lot.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> ... and we miss you... a lot.


Ahhh really!? I'm sorry I left because I didn't really think I was contributing much or enough that anyone would notice. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

You might be surprised what you contribute and how much your absence is noticed.


----------



## Ashes

Speaking of absences - Jacqui, I feel like you've been gone as well?! And Luke - duh we miss you.


----------



## lisa127

Good morning.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Well shucks


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning again everyone.  

Said again, Luke, my kik is off for reasons involving 16 year olds. I'm beyond glad you're going well though, and every beyond-er-ly glad you're back.


----------



## sibi

jaizei said:


> He's been erroneously banned. Josh is the only one that can unban so it cant be fixed until Josh is online again.


 
Wow!

Good Morning crew!! I know Abdulla can't respond yet, but I want him to know we miss him, even if it's just temporary. Think of how many post he'll be losing in just a few hours  It's an error, and stuff happens, it all is good.


----------



## taza

sibi said:


> Good night All who are turning in. I really hope some take a look at Baby Runt's thread and tell me what you think. She's my special baby, and I love her to pieces!


I can't find Baby Runt's thread.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I am working on a boxie hatchling care sheet. I have new respect for care sheet writers. This is hard!


----------



## sibi

taza said:


> I can't find Baby Runt's thread.


 
Do a search under "Michigan Frog," and one of his threads is "Baby Runt Is An Excavator." Let me know if you still can't find it.

Jacqui, you need to check out how Baby Runt has grown! My hubby posted a pic yesterday of her digging a whole. It's so funny to see her doing this!


----------



## taza

Found it! Baby Runt is sweet.


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry Sibi, but so far my laptop is not letting me see the picture.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Sorry Sibi, but so far my laptop is not letting me see the picture.


 
Aww...when you get the Laptop fixed, hopefully you'll find the thread. But if not...what's wrong with your laptop? I wish my hubby was nearby. He could probably fix it.

Thanks for looking Taza and Jacqui 

Oh! Jacqui, can you view a video? Because we took a video too.


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi, do you still have your helper person?


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Sibi, do you still have your helper person?


 
Absolutely! I can't live w/o her!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Glad to hear that. Are you getting use to going out with your little tank?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Can't I be erroneously banned. Sounds kinda naughty.


----------



## Jacqui

Nopers.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Glad to hear that. Are you getting use to going out with your little tank?


 
Yeah, to some degree. I don't like that it only lasts for 2 hours, or so, before running out of juice. I'd have to be plugged in to get more time out of it. That's not always possible.  And, at home, I'm beginning to hate the 75' tubing because it always get snagged on something, or, I trip over it. Haha, my dog knows to stay clear from me and the tubing.


----------



## Jacqui

Only two hours? Wow that is short.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Only two hours? Wow that is short.


 
Yeah, it's rather restrictive! But, that may be good for my husband. This way I spend.less money cause I can't shop as long


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Can't I be erroneously banned. Sounds kinda naughty.



You're incorrigible.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> You're incorrigible.




Among other things.


----------



## sibi

Hi Jess! I wanted to say your outfit looks great! Did you get your jewelry yet? I'm. So exited for you! I love weddings


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Yeah, it's rather restrictive! But, that may be good for my husband. This way I spend.less money cause I can't shop as long



How long does it take to recharge?


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> Hi Jess! I wanted to say your outfit looks great! Did you get your jewelry yet? I'm. So exited for you! I love weddings



Thanks!!!!

No not yet. I have looked at like 8 places and haven't found "it" yet.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Friends.

Today, my family and I will headed to a Christian conference for the next 5 days so I will be absent for the next few days. May God bless everyone of us and all our shelled friend.

Take Care! ! ! ! ! And Have fun...


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> How long does it take to recharge?


 
It takes longer to charge than it does to spend it! I wish I could get a better machine.


----------



## mike taylor

Have fun Steven . Is it 4:00 yet?


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Thanks!!!!
> 
> No not yet. I have looked at like 8 places and haven't found "it" yet.


I'll come! You'llknow it when you see it


----------



## sibi

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Friends.
> 
> Today, my family and I will headed to a Christian conference for the next 5 days so I will be absent for the next few days. May God bless everyone of us and all our shelled friend.
> 
> Take Care! ! ! ! ! And Have fun...


 
Enjoy your conference. It will give you and your family a spiritual shot in the arm. It'll be great! C u later.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Good morning all!!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Friends.
> 
> Today, my family and I will headed to a Christian conference for the next 5 days so I will be absent for the next few days. May God bless everyone of us and all our shelled friend.
> 
> Take Care! ! ! ! ! And Have fun...



I hope you have a trust-worthy tortoise care taker sitting in for you while you're gone.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Thanks!!!!
> 
> No not yet. I have looked at like 8 places and haven't found "it" yet.



The search is half the fun.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> I'm so glad you're doing seemingly better! My kik isn't on (long story, will come with time) sorry, just a heads up.
> 
> What happened forum? Why did all of AbdullahAli's posts disappear? Oh my... Luke, are you some kind of post wizard?


No, I got banned (an accident)... All is good now & my posts will come back ASAP


----------



## taza

Welcome back!


----------



## Ashes

Afternoon all.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning! I accidentally got banned today & went into freak mode... I have to read what all of you posted now


----------



## Elohi

Hey everyone. About to make the kidlets some lunch. I just checked on Summer and she is napping near the basking lamp. But before I make lunch, I need to make a frap! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Yay! She hatched? Already? I'm excited for you! Congrats!


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> Hey everyone. About to make the kidlets some lunch. I just checked on Summer and she is napping near the basking lamp. But before I make lunch, I need to make a frap!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I need one, too - a frap that is - be there in a minute for one.


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> Yay! She hatched? Already? I'm excited for you! Congrats!


Lol summer was sent to her by... I think Team Gomberg? Is that right, @Elohi? She got summer this morning!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi everyone! (I definitely didn't just wake up  )


----------



## StarSapphire22

I finished my care sheet and it's over the post limit!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> Lol summer was sent to her by... I think Team Gomberg? Is that right, @Elohi? She got summer this morning!


Yeah that's right!


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> I finished my care sheet and it's over the post limit!


Oh no!!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Does the 10,000 character limit include spaces? Any mods know? Because if it does, I am now 2,000 characters over. If it doesn't, I'm only 17 over.


----------



## Elohi

I love this kid. She is so helpful. Well she's helpful when she's in the mood to be helpful. She LOVES tortoise keeping so she's very helpful at that!
Here she is chopping up turnip greens for all the shell babies. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## jaizei

Spaces probably count. Formatting/BBcode may also count.


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> Yay! She hatched? Already? I'm excited for you! Congrats!





Ashes said:


> Lol summer was sent to her by... I think Team Gomberg? Is that right, @Elohi? She got summer this morning!



No Lady October yet. But I adopted Summer from Heather. @Team Gomberg 
Summer is adjusting nicely. I am thrilled she's here! It's highly likely that I'm male heavy in my trio so I needed another little lady. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Dangit. Spaces do count. If I send the care sheet to Josh or a mod, can one of you guys post it? I've already removed like 600 characters of "not 100% necessary" info.


----------



## Jacqui

But if nothing else, you could make it into two posts.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Dangit. Spaces do count. If I send the care sheet to Josh or a mod, can one of you guys post it? I've already removed like 600 characters of "not 100% necessary" info.


I think all info is important, can't you post 2 posts  isn't it organized into topics? Post the enclosure part alone, diet part alone, etc...


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Does the 10,000 character limit include spaces? Any mods know? Because if it does, I am now 2,000 characters over. If it doesn't, I'm only 17 over.


 
Jess, I think it does include spaces. All responses I've ever done that had a characters limit include spaces. Sorry


----------



## Elohi

Jessica, what species are you making a care sheet for?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> Jessica, what species are you making a care sheet for?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Box turtle hatchlings.


----------



## Jacqui

I am stuffed, just got done having lunch with my oldest daughter.


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Box turtle hatchlings.


Most excellent. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui

... and Jeff will be home in six days!


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Box turtle hatchlings.


 
I wish I had a care sheet on boxies when I has my baby. I had asked for help from some of the experts, but no one really told me not to use a heat pad!


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> ... and Jeff will be home in six days!


 
Wahoo!!! Counting the days...


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi all! So here is the stencil for the Tatt!


----------



## sibi

AZtortMom said:


> Hi all! So here is the stencil for the Tatt!
> View attachment 88616


 That's so cool! I likey...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> You're incorrigible.


And that's a bad thing?


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And that's a bad thing?


 
Imo, that's a cool thing  I love incorrigible torts


----------



## StarSapphire22

Removed another 1,000 characters through creative editing/rephrasing. 1,000 more to go!


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Removed another 1,000 characters through creative editing/rephrasing. 1,000 more to go!


 You go girl!


----------



## sibi

Well, I'm gonna feed my babies.. Be back later.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I just did two posts. 

All done!


----------



## smarch

Kerryann said:


> I had a healthy snack today and it was 450 calories. Oy vey
> So I came home and ran. Well it's 95 degrees. On the way home the sprinklers were on at the synagogue as I was running by so I was like I'll jog on thru those. It was super nice and refreshing until I realized I layered light because it's 96 degrees outside. So I was like it's ok I'm in my under armor gear so it dries fast and I'm close to home. Cici and I round the corner to my sub and run into a rabbi from the charity for whom I'm running. So I was like I'm training for the event and he bid me shalom. Wow.... So... That was my night but I did my run in the heat and didn't even die once


Yeah healthy foods can be deceiving like that, especially ones that are unhealthy disguised as healthy. I end up avoiding running outside in the summer due to the heat but sometimes the gym gets just as hot. I almost always run in dark clothes to hide sweat and water... though I have bright pink running pants right now so it would have been like hello undies if I ran through sprinklers! You definately handle heat better than me.


----------



## AZtortMom

My kidlets came to the back door wanting to come in yesterday because it was so hot


----------



## StarSapphire22

Here's a link: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/box-turtle-hatchling-care-sheet.97144/


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Here's a link: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/box-turtle-hatchling-care-sheet.97144/


Congrats *Claps*


----------



## AZtortMom

That is a great care sheet. Great job


----------



## StarSapphire22

AZtortMom said:


> That is a great care sheet. Great job



Thanks! I've been working on it since 8AM between my chats at work, LOL.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Almost done with work! Woohoo!

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## tortoisetime565

StarSapphire22 said:


> Almost done with work! Woohoo!
> 
> What's everyone else up to?



Just ate and shopped! I tagged you in some photos for the TFO instaaa!


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortoisetime565 said:


> Just ate and shopped! I tagged you in some photos for the TFO instaaa!



I'll check em out!

A note for all you IG users...we seem to be getting tags from the same like 5 users and they aren't happening very often this week...I try not to share the same users tooooo much....but if people don't post/tag I can't post either! So, if you have IG and post pictures, make sure you're tagging us! Share us with your instagram followers too. 

We've officially doubled our followers since I took over the page 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Almost done with work! Woohoo!
> 
> What's everyone else up to?


I'm researching for my little bro, he bought this and wants to hatch them:


They basically look like alien fish roaches:


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I hope you have a trust-worthy tortoise care taker sitting in for you while you're gone.


Yes. I do. My Mother in-law are stay back for watching our little one. She been helping wife taking care of them for more then 18 months now. And My wife certified her as a torts helper.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'll check em out!
> 
> A note for all you IG users...we seem to be getting tags from the same like 5 users and they aren't happening very often this week...I try not to share the same users tooooo much....but if people don't post/tag I can't post either! So, if you have IG and post pictures, make sure you're tagging us! Share us with your instagram followers too.
> 
> We've officially doubled our followers since I took over the page 2 weeks ago.


Just posted a pic


----------



## Elohi

Who cleans out the garage in the heat of the day when the heat index is 102 and the air in the garage doesn't move and feels suffocating?
THIS IDIOT. Alrightly then!
My back is killing me. I've stopped sweating profusely (oh yeah, you know that's lady-like) but my back is all tight and spasmy. FUN. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Spasmy sounds rather unpleasant! 

Apparently I'm loosing weight again. See, now what bugs me is that I don't look like I am. I eat a lot, but my weight fluctuates like crazy. What am I doing wrong? My doc says I should start to eat animals again, but yeah no.


----------



## AZtortMom

Just finished tattoo will post pic when I get home


----------



## T33's Torts

Cam someone who's FB friends with me please PM me and remind me what email I have it under? I stupidly have a few different gmail accounts and I never seem to write down which ones are for what. Thanks.


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> Spasmy sounds rather unpleasant!
> 
> Apparently I'm loosing weight again. See, now what bugs me is that I don't look like I am. I eat a lot, but my weight fluctuates like crazy. What am I doing wrong? My doc says I should start to eat animals again, but yeah no.



Healthy fats. Lots and lots of them. Vegetarianism is only heathy if one is thriving and losing weight when you don't need to isn't good. Tough love time,eat some fats! Avocado is my fat of choice. Mmm and nut butters! Stay away from soy as much as possible. I know it's everywhere in the non-animal eating foods but it's an endocrine disruptor and you don't want that business up in your bod. (Fermented soy doesn't count as a bad for you soy)
Wait are you a vegetarian or a vegan? You've got more fat options if you're a vegetarian!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Spasmy sounds rather unpleasant!
> 
> Apparently I'm loosing weight again. See, now what bugs me is that I don't look like I am. I eat a lot, but my weight fluctuates like crazy. What am I doing wrong? My doc says I should start to eat animals again, but yeah no.


You don't have to eat animals If you don't want to, just make sure you have enough minerals & proteins...
Maybe you are deficient in something? Did you do a blood test?


----------



## T33's Torts

Vegetarian. Mostly. Last time, I was recommended to eat meat, and bleh.


----------



## Elohi

Tiff it says to ask you, because you either haven't added it or haven't allowed anyone to see it. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Duh! *facepalm* I have an awesome memory, but sometimes I swear there's a hole in my brain.


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> Duh! *facepalm* I have an awesome memory, but sometimes I swear there's a hole in my brain.


I think mine has a black hole...and as I age it grows larger, swallowing up more and more of my brain. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

If you added your phone number. You can use it for logging in. Or to retrieve PW. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Vegetarian. Mostly. Last time, I was recommended to eat meat, and bleh.


Eat protein rich foods, meat isn't the only source of protein... 
Here's a helpful site:
http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-4491/My-Top-7-Sources-of-PlantBased-Protein.html
http://www.veggienumnum.com/nutrition/minerals/


----------



## T33's Torts

I know.  This isn't new to me, but the weight loss is.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> I know.  This isn't new to me, but the weight loss is.


What did you change in your eating habits? Some people don't handle changes well


----------



## T33's Torts

I haven't been eating as much, but that's not unusual. 

Hey, I just found 25 cents.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> I haven't been eating as much, but that's not unusual.
> 
> Hey, I just found 25 cents.


You have to eat more, because you'll probably shrink until you disappear (or at least that's what my parents told me, when I was a kid)


----------



## AZtortMom

my new turtle tattoo


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Cam someone who's FB friends with me please PM me and remind me what email I have it under? I stupidly have a few different gmail accounts and I never seem to write down which ones are for what. Thanks.



Tiffy let's be friends on FB!


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 88641
> my new turtle tattoo


I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Well, I can't, Isaiah, if I can't log in!


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Well, I can't, Isaiah, if I can't log in!


Try making facebooks with the other emails, one of them will be used and won't work


----------



## mike taylor

Cool tattoo! Tiffany you're too fuuny . Wait I seen something shiny!


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Cool tattoo! Tiffany you're too fuuny . Wait I seen something shiny!


Squirrel!! 
Thanks Mike!


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Cool tattoo! Tiffany you're too fuuny . Wait I seen something shiny!


Get this, _it was in the fridge._


----------



## mike taylor

25 cents in the cold box hum that sure is something .


----------



## tortoisetime565

Did you figure out your fb.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Try making facebooks with the other emails, one of them will be used and won't work


The used one will be your Facebook email, this is the easiest way out!


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Get this, _it was in the fridge._


Once I forgot my history book in the fridge, I was looking for a snack and left the book there... I kept looking for it, then I found it in the fridge  LOL


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortoisetime565 said:


> Tiffy let's be friends on FB!


 
You mean, you're supposedly best friends but you're not Facebook friends? Another tally in the Jessica column.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I found my jewelry for the dress! Isn't Taylor such a pretty model?


----------



## StarSapphire22

You don't think the gold is too yellowy for the dress, do you guys? :/


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> Ahhh really!? I'm sorry I left because I didn't really think I was contributing much or enough that anyone would notice.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


What??


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> What??


Right??


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 88641
> my new turtle tattoo



When you get a tattoo you don't mess around.


----------



## T33's Torts

Going to the hospital, see you guys later! If the wicked witch is gone, I'll spend the night.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Hi! I feel like I'm never on with work... At least I get weekends! And a good hike from the parking lot to the building every day, lol. 

At least the pay will be better. Speaking of, I need to remember to set up direct deposit since they don't do paper paychecks and I want to get paid! 

Watching a downton abbey episode while the bf works on framing more of the movie room. I'm so sleepy today...


----------



## Jacqui

Getting paid is kinda important...


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> Spasmy sounds rather unpleasant!
> 
> Apparently I'm loosing weight again. See, now what bugs me is that I don't look like I am. I eat a lot, but my weight fluctuates like crazy. What am I doing wrong? My doc says I should start to eat animals again, but yeah no.


My doctor never tells me to eat meat but diet is very well balanced with lots of protein. I eat more protein now as a vegetarian that I ever did as a meat eater.


----------



## mike taylor

It sucks working for free . But yet I keep doing at home .


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> You don't think the gold is too yellowy for the dress, do you guys? :/


not at all


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> It sucks working for free . But yet I keep doing at home .


welcome to the story of my life


----------



## Kerryann

I ate less than 1000 calories today and I burned 288 calories during my run. I dressed appropriately today and saw no one on my run either. Isn't that the way it works??? I am down 4lbs since last week but I already look a lot more toned.


----------



## tortdad

Kerryann said:


> I ate less than 1000 calories today and I burned 288 calories during my run. I dressed appropriately today and saw no one on my run either. Isn't that the way it works??? I am down 4lbs since last week but I already look a lot more toned.



You should up your caloric intake to a min of 1200cal a day. More if your going to exercise. At that pace your going to put your body into starvation mode which will be counterproductive. Good luck with your weight loss. I'm down 40 pounds I'm the past 8 weeks and have another 25-30 to go


----------



## Abdulla6169

Going to be a vegetarian (that eats fish) for a month, I think it's going to be hard though  Do you have any tips? Favorite vegetarian foods?


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! I just read everything from page 915 up to here. This is my starting point for tomorrow!!

I adopted out a male desert tortoise, took in a male 3-toe and a juvenile, probably female RES today and tomorrow I'm going to another yard inspection. Hopefully they pass and I can place my last male desert tortoise.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Way to go! You work hard for those torts


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Get this, _it was in the fridge._


I had a squished Chipmunk next to my dishwasher.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I had a squished Chipmunk next to my dishwasher.


I had a tortoise enter my living room, wait that's normal!


----------



## Kerryann

tortdad said:


> You should up your caloric intake to a min of 1200cal a day. More if your going to exercise. At that pace your going to put your body into starvation mode which will be counterproductive. Good luck with your weight loss. I'm down 40 pounds I'm the past 8 weeks and have another 25-30 to go


I have been trying for 1200 to 1400 calories a day. I have lost over 100 percent of my body weight which may make it sound like i have no weight left but I actually mean I have lost more weight than I weigh. Today I did not get to eat my snacks though.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> I had a tortoise enter my living room, wait that's normal!


Abdulla, I am happy you are back.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Kerryann said:


> I have been trying for 1200 to 1400 calories a day. I have lost over 100 percent of my body weight which may make it sound like i have no weight left but I actually mean I have lost more weight than I weigh. Today I did not get to eat my snacks though.


Hot chocolate has 100 calories, when I was trying to add a few calories (when I was losing weight) I used to drink hot chocolate


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> Going to be a vegetarian (that eats fish) for a month, I think it's going to be hard though  Do you have any tips? Favorite vegetarian foods?


I eat everything from scratch pretty much but I love making baked eggplant. I use egg, organic flour, salt, and a sprinkle of basil and I put it in the oven and bake it until brown. I serve it with a side of cooked spinach, noodles, diced tomatoes, garlic, and onions. 
I may make that tomorrow.  It's sooooooo yummy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany,
Take no advice from me on diet or nuttin but I'm the same as I was some 30 years ago. For you, keep in mind that real, (not imagined) stress does many things to ones body.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Kerryann said:


> I eat everything from scratch pretty much but I love making baked eggplant. I use egg, organic flour, salt, and a sprinkle of basil and I put it in the oven and bake it until brown. I serve it with a side of cooked spinach, noodles, diced tomatoes, garlic, and onions.
> I may make that tomorrow.  It's sooooooo yummy.


I love eggplant that's been stuffed with sour rice, it's cooked in some way but it tastes perfect... I'm traveling soon and all the meat there I'm not allowed to eat, except fish (in Islam you cannot eat food that has been shocked or beat, just food killed in the Islamic method or meat that is allowed)  so I'm looking for tips since well I'm addicted to meat!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Abdulla, I am happy you are back.


I'm happy I'm back also, I slept at 12:00 pm yesterday... I was getting a visa at the embassy, I made the interviewer laugh a few times  I'm glad that I slept for six hours, I'm so relaxed now!


----------



## Ashes

I've never had eggplant.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I typed a long response regarding halal food and diet tips buut here's the short version:

Eat ice cream!

Also, adding calories in liquid form sometimes helps. Like a smoothie with peanut or almond butter. Ensure helped my dad and grandpa during their cancer treatments to keep up fat/protein in an easy digestible form. My dad drank like 6 a day to keep weight but even adding in like 1 for breakfast may help.


----------



## Ashes

Guys - Little Dudes head STINKS! Kinda like very stagnant water - but I smelled his soak water and it smells normal and his enclosure doesn't stink.... Wth?! Why?


----------



## tortadise

Ashes said:


> Guys - Little Dudes head STINKS! Kinda like very stagnant water - but I smelled his soak water and it smells normal and his enclosure doesn't stink.... Wth?! Why?


Why are you smelling his head? It's probably old food. Any protein feedings lately? I fed all my guys liver and they stink real bad. Like really bad. Because they face mashed in the liver.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> Guys - Little Dudes head STINKS! Kinda like very stagnant water - but I smelled his soak water and it smells normal and his enclosure doesn't stink.... Wth?! Why?


I'd suggest a little water a slightly rubbing with the softest toothbrush (not yours that's bad for your health!)  also see if you can identify its source (feces, old food maybe, substrate, hide area, etc)... Good luck!


----------



## Ashes

tortadise said:


> Why are you smelling his head? It's probably old food. Any protein feedings lately? I fed all my guys liver and they stink real bad. Like really bad. Because they face mashed in the liver.


Lol I just had my face close to him and I was breathing and it smelled funny so I smelled his shell and then his head/neck area. No protein given. Only change is he's eating collard greens lately... I'll check his hide and see if that's where it's coming from.... There's no poo in his hide... And I use coco chips... Hmm..


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> I love eggplant that's been stuffed with sour rice, it's cooked in some way but it tastes perfect... I'm traveling soon and all the meat there I'm not allowed to eat, except fish (in Islam you cannot eat food that has been shocked or beat, just food killed in the Islamic method or meat that is allowed)  so I'm looking for tips since well I'm addicted to meat!


About a third of my employees are Muslim currently celebrating Ramadan and most are halal. Another third are Indian and most are vegetarian. The other third are an assortment of different origins. I work in IT. One of my new guys is an Iranian American with a PhD in finance who's married to an American off European decent. We take all kinds.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortadise said:


> Why are you smelling his head? It's probably old food. Any protein feedings lately? I fed all my guys liver and they stink real bad. Like really bad. Because they face mashed in the liver.


Maybe it's really smelly, if I'm next to the enclosure I smell the tort feces from there, is it really THAT bad?


----------



## Ashes

AbdullaAli said:


> Maybe it's really smelly, if I'm next to the enclosure I smell the tort feces from there, is it really THAT bad?


Lol I don't smell any feces - it smells like very stagnant gross water that's been sitting in a bowl for a week. :/ I am in close contact every day with soaks and whatnot and have never smelled anything coming from him.


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> I've never had eggplant.


It is so yummy


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Lol I don't smell any feces - it smells like very stagnant gross water that's been sitting in a bowl for a week. :/ I am in close contact every day with soaks and whatnot and have never smelled anything coming from him.


He's a boy and they are stinky


----------



## Telid

Kerryann said:


> He's a boy and they are stinky


Hey, some of us bathe...


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> He's a boy and they are stinky


Lmao but I don't know if he's a he or she's a she! I like your thinkin' though! Lmao!


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Lmao but I don't know if he's a he or she's a she! I like your thinkin' though! Lmao!


I was kinda saying its a hint and taking a poke at the boys on the forum.
Don't get me wrong. I love me some handsome boys


----------



## tortoisetime565

StarSapphire22 said:


> You mean, you're supposedly best friends but you're not Facebook friends? Another tally in the Jessica column.



BFFs like us can communicate telepathically so there's no need for fb... So huh. Tally for Isaiah column.


----------



## Abdulla6169

When I was erroneously banned from the forum, I now have two welcome messages... This probably means I'm twice as better as most of you


----------



## tortoisetime565

StarSapphire22 said:


> You don't think the gold is too yellowy for the dress, do you guys? :/


As long as there's yellow on the shoes.


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> I was kinda saying its a hint and taking a poke at the boys on the forum.
> Don't get me wrong. I love me some handsome boys


Lol don't we all...


----------



## Ashes

AbdullaAli said:


> When I was erroneously banned from the forum, I now have two welcome messages... This probably means I'm twice as better as most of you
> View attachment 88653


Eh.... or not.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany,
> Take no advice from me on diet or nuttin but I'm the same as I was some 30 years ago. For you, keep in mind that real, (not imagined) stress does many things to ones body.


I try very hard to avoid real (and imagined) stress. It doesn't help that I work with people who say things like, "The dog smelled, so I mixed children's toothpaste into his food."


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> When I was erroneously banned from the forum, I now have two welcome messages... This probably means I'm twice as better as most of you
> View attachment 88653


So are you or are you not naughty then?
I myself am not...not naughty... Mostly


----------



## Abdulla6169

Once my English teacher was sweating (like all humans) during the hot humid summer morning announcement, she said "Girls don't sweat, they glisten". So I replied to my friend: "They glisten like pigs". 
On column on the boy's section!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Kerryann said:


> So are you or are you not naughty then?
> I myself am not...not naughty... Mostly


Not naughty...


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> Not naughty...


I beg to differ.


----------



## Abdulla6169

But erroneously means: wrongly or incorrectly  it's just sounds like what a serial killer would be charged of, so that's a thing in English!


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> Once my English teacher was sweating (like all humans) during the hot humid summer morning announcement, she said "Girls don't sweat, they glisten". So I replied to my friend: "They glisten like pigs".
> On column on the boy's section!


I was glistening like a pig tonight when I was running.


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Lol don't we all...


Um ya


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Um ya


Um, not so much. But then I bathe regular like.


----------



## Kerryann

Taking about running I need to find good stretches for my hip flexors. They have been really sore this round of running.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Well y'all are especially weird tonight. 

I hate long hair.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Well y'all are especially weird tonight.
> 
> I hate long hair.


We are weird all the time, We kinda hide it though


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Look what I just found!!!

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271524149343


----------



## tortoisetime565

You should buy one of those Ken!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Look what I just found!!!
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271524149343


There's this guy that sells wolf urine online, saw a video about the weirdest things being sold online... A granddaughter once tried selling her grandma on eBay


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Half entertaining the idea. I'd think it'd look good on its side, by the ditch at the road. You know, the old roadkill look.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

StarSapphire22 said:


> Well y'all are especially weird tonight.
> 
> I hate long hair.


I love short hair... quick shower... quick brushing... light and fluffy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm off to fill my head with drivel from the tv. Good nigh my friends.


----------



## T33's Torts

So I'm a bit shaken up tonight. There's a gap of info missing, so use your imaginations. But tonight I found out that Dylan's oncologist decided that the side effects of the Chemo are outweighing the benefits. Basically, they're giving up hope. I would have been notified sooner, but my womderful sister in law "forgot" to inform me. Long, long, long story short, things are not progressing as fast as they need to, and side effect-based problems are becoming more and more risky. Me's sad. You guys might not be seeing a whole lot of me in the near future. Tonight, my plans include hospital food and a blue chair.


----------



## Elohi

Hey all. 
Just settling in to watch some tv before bed. I have a really bad headache. I think it's from my backache earlier. It made my neck stiffen up and that always triggers headaches for me :0/
I took some Motrin, hope it kicks in soon. 
Summer is settling in nicely. I love her already! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> View attachment 88658
> 
> View attachment 88659
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Love the retired-grandma-tanning look your tort has


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> So I'm a bit shaken up tonight. There's a gap of info missing, so use your imaginations. But tonight I found out that Dylan's oncologist decided that the side effects of the Chemo are outweighing the benefits. Basically, they're giving up hope. I would have been notified sooner, but my womderful sister in law "forgot" to inform me. Long, long, long story short, things are not progressing as fast as they need to, and side effect-based problems are becoming more and more risky. Me's sad. You guys might not be seeing a whole lot of me in the near future. Tonight, my plans include hospital food and a blue chair.


Good luck! May God cure him


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> So I'm a bit shaken up tonight. There's a gap of info missing, so use your imaginations. But tonight I found out that Dylan's oncologist decided that the side effects of the Chemo are outweighing the benefits. Basically, they're giving up hope. I would have been notified sooner, but my womderful sister in law "forgot" to inform me. Long, long, long story short, things are not progressing as fast as they need to, and side effect-based problems are becoming more and more risky. Me's sad. You guys might not be seeing a whole lot of me in the near future. Tonight, my plans include hospital food and a blue chair.


Oh no Tiff 
I'm sorry. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

Im praying Tiff! Hope all is well!


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> Im praying Tiff! Hope all is well!


How is your mom, is she better? Keep is posted!


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> So I'm a bit shaken up tonight. There's a gap of info missing, so use your imaginations. But tonight I found out that Dylan's oncologist decided that the side effects of the Chemo are outweighing the benefits. Basically, they're giving up hope. I would have been notified sooner, but my womderful sister in law "forgot" to inform me. Long, long, long story short, things are not progressing as fast as they need to, and side effect-based problems are becoming more and more risky. Me's sad. You guys might not be seeing a whole lot of me in the near future. Tonight, my plans include hospital food and a blue chair.


Girl don't even think about us . Go be with Dylan he is where your heart is . I will be thinking about you guys and preying for you two . Punch Dylan in the arm for me and tell to keep fighting .


----------



## tortoisetime565

AbdullaAli said:


> How is your mom, is she better? Keep is posted!


She's doing better thanks. Doctor gave her some meds and bed rest. She has two kidney stones. We are hoping they pass soon.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Love ya Tiff. Keeping you and Dylan in my thoughts and sending lots of mental hugs your way. Hope you can feel them all the way over there.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> She's doing better thanks. Doctor gave her some meds and bed rest. She has two kidney stones. We are hoping they pass soon.


All will end well


----------



## T33's Torts

Hospital food sucks.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Hospital food sucks.


But the pictures make it look so good!


----------



## T33's Torts

The soup tastes like jello.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> The soup tastes like jello.


What if I like jello?


----------



## T33's Torts

Clam flavored jello? No thank you. I like jello too!


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Clam flavored jello? No thank you. I like jello too!


Clam flavored jello, WHAT?! That sounds disgusting, isn't there a McDonalds close by, ooh. Vegetarian, right... I wish I can send you food


----------



## T33's Torts

Its supposed to be clam chowder.  But its kind of gross. I COULD drive, but I don't feel like it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Going to sleep, bye TFO!


----------



## Elohi

I just bought 1,500 ladybugs from amazon. The aphids are destroying my garden and the organic sprays I have used only kills the ones who get doused, any that I miss just keep eating and breeding. Ladybug intervention time!

Next year I will have lady bugs right away. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone! It's almost Friday! It was raining when I went to work and 100 degrees yuck!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes to almost Friday! That means almost Saturday! Saturday typically, for me is a work week recovery day. I've suggested it takes me about a week and a half to get off the couch on Saturdays.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monica,
Check this out for the little ones. Everyone else (well maybe not Kerryann so much) might enjoy this as well. 

http://www.freetech4teachers.com/20...ogyForTeachers+(Free+Technology+for+Teachers)

Never too old to activate brain cells...


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO!


----------



## lisa127

Good morning!


----------



## tortdad

What's up peeps?!?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Monica,
> Check this out for the little ones. Everyone else (well maybe not Kerryann so much) might enjoy this as well.
> 
> http://www.freetech4teachers.com/20...ogyForTeachers+(Free+Technology+for+Teachers)
> 
> Never too old to activate brain cells...



That's fantastic, thank you!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Sleepy. So sleepy. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

It's my Friday! I took tomorrow off so I can sleep in and do various beauty things, etc. tomorrow to prepare for my big day on Saturday.

I started this teeth whitening treatment yesterday and my teeth feel funny. Like super duper smooth. Not that they are rough or something normally, but it's weirdly smooth.


----------



## smarch

Good morning everyone!
oh how I wish I was at the beach right now instead of work!!


----------



## lisa127

I work at a school so I haven't been to work in about 6 weeks. And I don't go back for another 4 weeks. Well, 4 weeks as of yesterday.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> I work at a school so I haven't been to work in about 6 weeks. And I don't go back for another 4 weeks. Well, 4 weeks as of yesterday.


 I thought about staying in college an extra year to earn my art degree then get my masters to be an art professor, unfortunately as much as I'd LOVE summers off, financially I could never do it, plus I'd have bachelor loans along with Masters. I'll stick out my semester left and continue being an engineer


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> I thought about staying in college an extra year to earn my art degree then get my masters to be an art professor, unfortunately as much as I'd LOVE summers off, financially I could never do it, plus I'd have bachelor loans along with Masters. I'll stick out my semester left and continue being an engineer


The months of August to my first pay in September is always a struggle. Summers off are great, but it's not very lucrative!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> So are you or are you not naughty then?
> I myself am not...not naughty... Mostly



Mostly????? Oh that's right, you are good those hours your sleeping....


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning everyone!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good evening people


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> Morning everyone!!



Good morning! I hope your having a great start to your day.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm starting my day at the evening, I'm supposed to fix my sleeping patterns... Eid is coming soon *hinting another cultural lesson*


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! I hope your having a great start to your day.


I am! My dad is taking me to get breakfast! )


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortoisetime565 said:


> I am! My dad is taking me to get breakfast! )



The most important and most delicious meal of the day!


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> The months of August to my first pay in September is always a struggle. Summers off are great, but it's not very lucrative!


 I can imagine! and pay isn't all though high usually anyways, I have a teacher friend from high school, who's taken up 2 more summer teaching jobs just to get by! so that alone defeats my purpose of summers off lol. Right now I only work part time, so I get half of Monday and all Wednesday off (and whenever else, but if I don't work I don't get moolah!) And with the beach an hour or so away from me I can't be a beach bum without working a lot since a trip is pretty much a majority of a tank of gas!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Quick question, I am fasting, so if my first meal in the day is after sunset, am I eating breakfast or dinner? Hmmm... *thinking face*


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> I can imagine! and pay isn't all though high usually anyways, I have a teacher friend from high school, who's taken up 2 more summer teaching jobs just to get by! so that alone defeats my purpose of summers off lol. Right now I only work part time, so I get half of Monday and all Wednesday off (and whenever else, but if I don't work I don't get moolah!) And with the beach an hour or so away from me I can't be a beach bum without working a lot since a trip is pretty much a majority of a tank of gas!


I'm not a teacher. I'm the director of the before/afterschool program at our local elementary school. I don't make as much as teachers make. My husband works of course so we have that. My hours are also only part time. I work 22.5 hours a week. But losing that money in the summer does hurt.


----------



## tortoisetime565

AbdullaAli said:


> Quick question, I am fasting, so if my first meal in the day is after sunset, am I eating breakfast or dinner? Hmmm... *thinking face*


I thought you had to wait until the morning of the next day because its 'the new day.'


----------



## tortdad

I brought my breakfast and lunch with me to work today but I forgot to a fork, lol. 

Who knew masted sweet potatoes and turkey meatloaf were finger foods.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I want brinner. Maybe I'll make Taytertot some pancakes and hashbrowns and sausage and bacon tonight.


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> I want brinner. Maybe I'll make Taytertot some pancakes and hashbrowns and sausage and bacon tonight.



My 15 year old daughter loves having breakfast for dinner. 

Mmmmmm French toast and bacon sound so good right now


----------



## lisa127

tortdad said:


> I brought my breakfast and luck with me to work today but I forgot to a fork, lol.
> 
> Who knew masted sweet potatoes and turkey meatloaf were finger foods.


Love mashed sweet potatoes!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Am I the only one that hasn't tried brinner, and is annoyed because I haven't?


----------



## tortdad

lisa127 said:


> Love mashed sweet potatoes!!!



So does my tort. I'm on a diet so mine don't have anything in it, not even salt


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Am I the only one that hasn't tried brinner, and is annoyed because I haven't?



You sir, are missing out!


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> I'm not a teacher. I'm the director of the before/afterschool program at our local elementary school. I don't make as much as teachers make. My husband works of course so we have that. My hours are also only part time. I work 22.5 hours a week. But losing that money in the summer does hurt.


 Yeah I have this horrible habit of assuming things  lol. My mum's an elementary school Caf cashier, she basically just does it because us kids grew up and she was bored sitting home alone, she misses the kids more than the pay come summer lol, but she also works a much higher paying part time tax job in the spring, so theres always plenty of money around.

I'm just sad this is my last free summer!


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Yeah I have this horrible habit of assuming things  lol. My mum's an elementary school Caf cashier, she basically just does it because us kids grew up and she was bored sitting home alone, she misses the kids more than the pay come summer lol, but she also works a much higher paying part time tax job in the spring, so theres always plenty of money around.
> 
> I'm just sad this is my last free summer!


I have two daughters in college. One goes away to school and has an apartment near her school. And she takes classes during the summer. She is always stressed out about classes and about money. I worry about her emotional health.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> I have two daughters in college. One goes away to school and has an apartment near her school. And she takes classes during the summer. She is always stressed out about classes and about money. I worry about her emotional health.


 Yeah my emotional health is a mess! I still live at home but in college I take 6 classes when 5 is the norm and 4 is quite common, deans list student 3.59 GPA (yet no scholarships!? grrr!), work part time, and somehow manage to have what may be called a social life, during school I'm pretty much a time bomb! That's forgetting 3 family members passed away last year and I was broken up with in April... So last semester I somehow made deals list even though I literally had a breakdown half the semester... college is bad for health!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

I could eat IHOP all day everyday no joke!


----------



## smarch

AND! my Christmas present this year was an online winter class... Intro to marketing, 12 days, 12 chapters, 12 discussions, 12 quizzes... let me just say the level of stress that was!! ... but of course I ended up with an A...


----------



## tortoisetime565

smarch said:


> AND! my Christmas present this year was an online winter class... Intro to marketing, 12 days, 12 chapters, 12 discussions, 12 quizzes... let me just say the level of stress that was!! ... but of course I ended up with an A...


Are you going for business?


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Yeah my emotional health is a mess! I still live at home but in college I take 6 classes when 5 is the norm and 4 is quite common, deans list student 3.59 GPA (yet no scholarships!? grrr!), work part time, and somehow manage to have what may be called a social life, during school I'm pretty much a time bomb! That's forgetting 3 family members passed away last year and I was broken up with in April... So last semester I somehow made deals list even though I literally had a breakdown half the semester... college is bad for health!!


Yes, sometimes I think it is. My daughter is also struggling because just over 2 months ago her cousin died. By his own choice. He graduated from college 3 years ago. The accumulation of the stress of the past several years and current issues in his life - he just had had enough. So my daughter thinks about this. And I on top of grieving for my nephew worry so much now about my own two college age daughters and their emotional health.


----------



## Ashes

Morning all. At work. Don't wanna be. Lol.


----------



## smarch

tortoisetime565 said:


> Are you going for business?


 Nope, I took it sheerly for the fun of learning it (and credits total). I'm a confusing case, I'm finishing my degree in communications this December, but may be taking an extra semester plus a few extra classes to get my art degree as well, just sheerly for the fact that I like art and it will help with my current job, I'm an engineer, and I plan to stay an engineer... my boss says the experience is more important than what my degree says (as long as I have it) I've been here longer than ive been in college!


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Yes, sometimes I think it is. My daughter is also struggling because just over 2 months ago her cousin died. By his own choice. He graduated from college 3 years ago. The accumulation of the stress of the past several years and current issues in his life - he just had had enough. So my daughter thinks about this. And I on top of grieving for my nephew worry so much now about my own two college age daughters and their emotional health.


 Oh that's very rough. While I was close to my Grammy (who was the last to pass...and the saddest since at 83 she was still a teen at heart and did not want to go) its not nearly the same as knowing someone made the choice. Even people not real close feel guilty, I've never directly experienced anything like it, but I have a friend who has twice. Have you heard of The Overnight? Its an annual suicide prevention walk in the US, and my friend goes every year in memory of her 2 friends and its apparently very emotionally helpful to her (the fundraising minimum is kinda high though). I'm so sorry for that loss though <3


----------



## smarch

Ashes said:


> Morning all. At work. Don't wanna be. Lol.


 Good morning! Same here... thank goodness its lunch for me soon! nomnomnom!... my stomach is making monster sounds today!


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Oh that's very rough. While I was close to my Grammy (who was the last to pass...and the saddest since at 83 she was still a teen at heart and did not want to go) its not nearly the same as knowing someone made the choice. Even people not real close feel guilty, I've never directly experienced anything like it, but I have a friend who has twice. Have you heard of The Overnight? Its an annual suicide prevention walk in the US, and my friend goes every year in memory of her 2 friends and its apparently very emotionally helpful to her (the fundraising minimum is kinda high though). I'm so sorry for that loss though <3


Thank you, I appreciate it. Yes, I have heard of it. That organization also has local shorter fundraising walks. I was thinking of starting a team in my nephews honor. I quickly realized though that it will probably have to wait until next years walk. Getting a team together right now would be difficult as everyone's emotions are raw. Some are blaming others, some are feeling guilty, etc. Being a team just isn't going to happen right now. All I know is I miss my boy.


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> I want brinner. Maybe I'll make Taytertot some pancakes and hashbrowns and sausage and bacon tonight.


Would this make days I have dinner... say pizza... for breakfast a Dinfast meal? or direckfast?


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> I am! My dad is taking me to get breakfast! )



That is a wonderful way to be starting your day!


----------



## Ashes

smarch said:


> Good morning! Same here... thank goodness its lunch for me soon! nomnomnom!... my stomach is making monster sounds today!


Ugh I'm starving!!! Lol.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> Ugh I'm starving!!! Lol.


I just broke my fast, so I'm full & happy


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Quick question, I am fasting, so if my first meal in the day is after sunset, am I eating breakfast or dinner? Hmmm... *thinking face*



I don't base it on the sun, but rather on when you wake up for the day.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Thank you, I appreciate it. Yes, I have heard of it. That organization also has local shorter fundraising walks. I was thinking of starting a team in my nephews honor. I quickly realized though that it will probably have to wait until next years walk. Getting a team together right now would be difficult as everyone's emotions are raw. Some are blaming others, some are feeling guilty, etc. Being a team just isn't going to happen right now. All I know is I miss my boy.


 I know the major walk just happened a month ago, because my friend posted all her pictures and stuff soon after graduating. 
Unfortunately guilt and anger are all emotions that will be around for a little while, especially after a loss in this way. But at the same time people often don't show signs and wouldn't have told anyone anyways (I can speak first hand on the hiding thinking about it). 
Waiting until next year is probably a good idea, since it would end up being way to much emotion on something already very raw. Just don't let family end up too distant from each other, everyone needs each other. After my year last year (all 3 members were on one side!) theres a pretty big split in the family right now... though at the same time once distant cousins are coming close again (thanks to my grammy wanting to meet them now that they've grown, it was like her final gift to us)


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Would this make days I have dinner... say pizza... for breakfast a Dinfast meal? or direckfast?


dinfast


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I don't base it on the sun, but rather on when you wake up for the day.


No, I mean it's technically my first meal of the day, so it's breakfast right?


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> I know the major walk just happened a month ago, because my friend posted all her pictures and stuff soon after graduating.
> Unfortunately guilt and anger are all emotions that will be around for a little while, especially after a loss in this way. But at the same time people often don't show signs and wouldn't have told anyone anyways (I can speak first hand on the hiding thinking about it).
> Waiting until next year is probably a good idea, since it would end up being way to much emotion on something already very raw. Just don't let family end up too distant from each other, everyone needs each other. After my year last year (all 3 members were on one side!) theres a pretty big split in the family right now... though at the same time once distant cousins are coming close again (thanks to my grammy wanting to meet them now that they've grown, it was like her final gift to us)


Oh, he did show signs. 

I'm so sorry about your grandmother, btw. It sucks.


----------



## tortoisetime565

smarch said:


> Nope, I took it sheerly for the fun of learning it (and credits total). I'm a confusing case, I'm finishing my degree in communications this December, but may be taking an extra semester plus a few extra classes to get my art degree as well, just sheerly for the fact that I like art and it will help with my current job, I'm an engineer, and I plan to stay an engineer... my boss says the experience is more important than what my degree says (as long as I have it) I've been here longer than ive been in college!



Very cool! Good luck! I hate collage already. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> Ugh I'm starving!!! Lol.



How long til you can eat?


----------



## Jacqui

I am so glad that currently none of my children are taking college classes. The youngest is studying for his CPA test (he graduated last month). I encouraged all my kids to go to college, but I really don't think the time, expense, and stress is worth it in relationship to getting a job. The youngest one is the only one actually in a job that will use his degree.


----------



## Jacqui

I'd like to go back to college, just for the learning something new value. I think I would study horticulture this time around.


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> I am so glad that currently none of my children are taking college classes. The youngest is studying for his CPA test (he graduated last month). I encouraged all my kids to go to college, but I really don't think the time, expense, and stress is worth it in relationship to getting a job. The youngest one is the only one actually in a job that will use his degree.


Yes, I think about this all the time!! I sometimes wonder if it's all a scam. And then many end up with all those loans to pay back.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Oh, he did show signs.
> 
> I'm so sorry about your grandmother, btw. It sucks.


 But would you have thought of the signs as meaning something before this happened? (I think that's what a lot of people have trouble with) I took a student support network training seminar weekly last semester, so I've learned a lot about these things, because its true you never know when you're going to need to know these things, be it depression, drinking, drugs, we covered it all. 

I don't think I've really had time to grieve her loss, I just never was too sad about it. She was in pain, she had lung cancer when I was younger and it came back and they caught it way too late this second time and was already at stage 4, and because of chemo the first time pretty much destroying her blood levels, operation would have never been an option. She came home, had lots of rice crispy squares I made and brought over (her favorite), and eventually lost. As sad as it was because she didn't want to go (she wanted to get to see me and my siblings get married and have kids) she is with my grandpa now... 2 years later to the exact date he passed was when she joined him, and the night before she saw him (be it medication or him that's a debate in itself, but I believe it was him because the day she was put in the hospital before diagnosis I saw him walking down the street!! I guess I believe)


----------



## Jacqui

lol my one daughter has that awful job of trying to collect on student loans.


----------



## smarch

tortoisetime565 said:


> Very cool! Good luck! I hate collage already. Lol


 I hated high school, was a straight D student! but college, the freedom just worked for me. I love learning, I can never learn enough! I'm not really a fan of my particular school, in fact I hate the place, but I've met some good people, done some cool things, live it up, join a club or something too, I went on a local reverse spring break once and it was definitely something to do! WHat year are you in college?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> lol my one daughter has that awful job of trying to collect on student loans.


Student loans are the worst, especially with the interest... Interest isn't allowed in Islam... So life is a lot easier


----------



## Jacqui

I just can not imagine putting myself into debt so far and deep at such a young age. (or any age). I freak because with medical bills from Jeff's cancer we are a couple of thousand dollars in debt.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Yes, I think about this all the time!! I sometimes wonder if it's all a scam. And then many end up with all those loans to pay back.


 THANKFULLY my parents are paying all the money that's needed now and I only have the (which ones the ones that interest doesn't start until after graduating??) and going to a state school helps, but i'm still up in the $8,000 loan range, which I know is nothing to some people but heck that's scary! All for a degree that's expected now!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I went one semester, and ran out of aid before the semester ended. Had $4500 directly to the university that I paid off last summer with an inheritance check from my grandmother. Still have a $3,000 federal loan too and about $1000 in medical bills right now.

And of course we can't forget regular bills, car payments, and that stupid set of $3000 cookware we bought and will be paying off for forever before we see so much as a cookie sheet.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> THANKFULLY my parents are paying all the money that's needed now and I only have the (which ones the ones that interest doesn't start until after graduating??) and going to a state school helps, but i'm still up in the $8,000 loan range, which I know is nothing to some people but heck that's scary! All for a degree that's expected now!


Some people get $30,000 dollar loans & end up paying more than $40,000, it's sad what those cruel banks do


----------



## Jacqui

It's sad too to see kids taking the loans and then using the money to fund fun things. So many just have no idea what they are doing is going to come back and kick them in the butt some day. Of course to me, that's just like the adults who bought houses outside of their ability to pay and then want somebody to come rescue them, too.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Student loans are the worst, especially with the interest... Interest isn't allowed in Islam... So life is a lot easier


 I know in some countries higher education is free and in others they actually pay you to go. I understand some interest on loans seeing as I am borrowing money, but our interest rates are ridiculous!!


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I went one semester, and ran out of aid before the semester ended. Had $4500 directly to the university that I paid off last summer with an inheritance check from my grandmother. Still have a $3,000 federal loan too and about $1000 in medical bills right now.
> 
> And of course we can't forget regular bills, car payments, and that stupid set of $3000 cookware we bought and will be paying off for forever before we see so much as a cookie sheet.



ummm *chokes a bit* a $3,000 cookware set? At that price does it come with a live cook?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Sometimes our government pays nationals to go & study outside... That's not surprising when they also build houses for their nationals


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Some people get $30,000 dollar loans & end up paying more than $40,000, it's sad what those cruel banks do



"Cruel banks"? They need to make money too and are taking a risk when they loan to somebody. When you take out the loan you are agreeing to paying that interest. Nobody forces you to take out a loan.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> ummm *chokes a bit* a $3,000 cookware set? At that price does it come with a live cook?


It's probably titanium, since titanium has no medical health effects


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> I just can not imagine putting myself into debt so far and deep at such a young age. (or any age). I freak because with medical bills from Jeff's cancer we are a couple of thousand dollars in debt.


Yeah, and watching your kid do it causes great anxiety. But she works her butt off and does what she is supposed to do. Reality is, she is going so far into debt because society taught her she will be nothing if she doesn't go to college.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> "Cruel banks"? They need to make money too and are taking a risk when they loan to somebody. When you take out the loan you are agreeing to paying that interest. Nobody forces you to take out a loan.


In Islam, you can't take interest... If you want to pay for a car, you go to the bank, the bank buys it first, and sells it for more than the price they bought it for a specified amount of time  if the people can't pay they go to court... Very simple really!


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> It's probably titanium, since titanium has no medical health effects



I think the price alone would cause health problems, atleast with me there would be stress.


----------



## lisa127

AbdullaAli said:


> Some people get $30,000 dollar loans & end up paying more than $40,000, it's sad what those cruel banks do


$30,000 in loans is not over the top here, unfortunately. That's probably about average. I've heard of people with loans in the $70 to $90,000 range, all for that college degree.


----------



## Abdulla6169

lisa127 said:


> $30,000 in loans is not over the top here, unfortunately. That's probably about average. I've heard of people with loans in the $70 to $90,000 range, all for that college degree.


That's a lot, pretty sad! I am NEVER taking loans...


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> ummm *chokes a bit* a $3,000 cookware set? At that price does it come with a live cook?



No. It's this like 48 piece stainless steel super fancy set. It did come with free china. *headdesk* We got a free cruise in the Bahamas too...if we registered by a certain time, so we figured it was a great way to get a honeymoon and cookware. But then my grandma got sick and we didn't register in time and called off the wedding, blah blah blah.


----------



## lisa127

AbdullaAli said:


> That's a lot, pretty sad! I am NEVER taking loans...


That's how I am. I'm a cash person. That's why it stresses me out to see my daughter having to do this for college. And again, all because everyone has to have that college degree now.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> Yeah, and watching your kid do it causes great anxiety. But she works her butt off and does what she is supposed to do. Reality is, she is going so far into debt because society taught her she will be nothing if she doesn't go to college.



All four of my kids are in this boat. One has done his education more piece meal, so he doesn't ever get a lot of debt. One of the other ones, has worked hard to pay off her loans as fast as she can (usually doubling or tripling her payment amounts each month). I know that's what my other son will be doing, now that he has his dream job.

The third one was one of those fools that didn't think, used money for fun, didn't even know what she owed, ect.., I guess she thought she would never have to pay for it. Finally now, she is getting her act together and starting to pay her loans. She also got hooked on a credit card. Another thing college kids are "mislead" about.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> In Islam, you can't take interest... If you want to pay for a car, you go to the bank, the bank buys it first, and sells it for more than the price they bought it for a specified amount of time  if the people can't pay they go to court... Very simple really!



So no "interest", but the same as with the price increase.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> $30,000 in loans is not over the top here, unfortunately. That's probably about average. I've heard of people with loans in the $70 to $90,000 range, all for that college degree.



Many many are actually in the triple digits.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> So no "interest", but the same as with the price increase.


That price increase is basically selling profit, it cannot change and you can't "buy" time... But for normal loans no interest.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> That's how I am. I'm a cash person. That's why it stresses me out to see my daughter having to do this for college. And again, all because everyone has to have that college degree now.



I am a cash person too. Years ago, I was deep in debt and I worked hard to get out of it. Since then I don't do credit. The only thing that still sucker punches me are medical bills.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> That price increase is basically selling profit, it cannot change and you can't "buy" time... But for normal loans no interest.



So no price increases with a normal loan? Only the hidden credit costs on things like car loans?(meaning the increased price)


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> All four of my kids are in this boat. One has done his education more piece meal, so he doesn't ever get a lot of debt. One of the other ones, has worked hard to pay off her loans as fast as she can (usually doubling or tripling her payment amounts each month). I know that's what my other son will be doing, now that he has his dream job.
> 
> The third one was one of those fools that didn't think, used money for fun, didn't even know what she owed, ect.., I guess she thought she would never have to pay for it. Finally now, she is getting her act together and starting to pay her loans. She also got hooked on a credit card. Another thing college kids are "mislead" about.


It's so scary isn't it? I keep trying to tell myself that I cannot go into a depression over my two daughters lives or my husband. That I'm a separate person. But it's so hard. It may be her loans, but she is my daughter who I love and worry about.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> It's so scary isn't it? I keep trying to tell myself that I cannot go into a depression over my two daughters lives or my husband. That I'm a separate person. But it's so hard. It may be her loans, but she is my daughter who I love and worry about.



That's part of being a Mom.


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> That's part of being a Mom.


Yeah, I know.

I think I'm just overly worried now, like it's been amplified, after what happened to my nephew.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> So no price increases with a normal loan? Only the hidden credit costs on things like car loans?(meaning the increased price)


Yes, that's about it...


----------



## smarch

I have a friend who just graduated and is in the $80,000s in loans. One year at a non-state school and then 4 in a state school in my state (not hers). 
I'll be one of those people doubling and tripling the payments to pay it off as fast as possible, I HATE debt! I have a credit card, I use it more than cash, but it has a $500 limit which is perfect for me and I pay it off weekly since I have the money and don't like the charge hanging around, now I have a second card (because the first is a Discover- which many places don't take), and they gave me a $2,000 limit  I like $500 better, and the only time I ever hit the $500 limit was when I got franklin's stuff for him to come home to a set up. 
I feel bad when I se kids my age taking out loans to get, say a motorcycle, which i'd love to do, but the loan isn't worth it, especially the only ones young people can get are high interest. 
I think interest is ok since yes we're borrowing money and banks need to be paid, but why can they take 13% on my school loans but give me .05% in my savings!? That's more or less my problem.


----------



## smarch

@AbdullaAli may I ask why loans are not used in Islam? What reason belief is it? I never knew that.


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> So I'm a bit shaken up tonight. There's a gap of info missing, so use your imaginations. But tonight I found out that Dylan's oncologist decided that the side effects of the Chemo are outweighing the benefits. Basically, they're giving up hope. I would have been notified sooner, but my womderful sister in law "forgot" to inform me. Long, long, long story short, things are not progressing as fast as they need to, and side effect-based problems are becoming more and more risky. Me's sad. You guys might not be seeing a whole lot of me in the near future. Tonight, my plans include hospital food and a blue chair.


I am so sorry Tiff  You and Dylan will be in my prayers.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> @AbdullaAli may I ask why loans are not used in Islam? What reason belief is it? I never knew that.


Loans are ok, interest isn't... It makes life very hard. Can you imagine paying $100,000 for a $70,000 loan? It's too hard in life, too much stress... And you can also pose a question mark to the loaner: "Why do you take more money than you give?". Any one with debt and interest will easily understand


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Mostly????? Oh that's right, you are good those hours your sleeping....


You obviously haven't been monitoring my dreams


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Loans are ok, interest isn't... It makes life very hard. Can you imagine paying $100,000 for a $70,000 loan? It's too hard in life, too much stress... And you can also pose a question mark to the loaner: "Why do you take more money than you give?". Any one with debt and interest will easily understand


 I meant to say interest not loans, whoops! And I guess I cant completely understand right now since first off I have very small loans compared to others, but I also haven't had to start paying them off, but I can imagine why this is the case, it makes sense


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> How long til you can eat?


Just did! Nice and full.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> I am a cash person too. Years ago, I was deep in debt and I worked hard to get out of it. Since then I don't do credit. The only thing that still sucker punches me are medical bills.


 
I'm a cash person, of sorts. I use my credit/debit card, and pay it off when the bill comes in. My husband hates to pay even one cent in interest; so, that's how we do it. But, medical bills can be a bit different. I pay off the bills when I get around to it. Often, I become delinquent before I pay, not because we can't pay it, but because I don't feel it's urgent to pay quickly. Don't know why I do that, but that's one of my quarks


----------



## Abdulla6169

I don't like credit cards, pre-paid ones are perfect


----------



## StarSapphire22

Sushi day!


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> Sushi day!


 yummmm! I'm very particular in my sushi choices out of fear of "bad sushi" making me sick, but the ones I do eat are yummy!!


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> In Islam, you can't take interest... If you want to pay for a car, you go to the bank, the bank buys it first, and sells it for more than the price they bought it for a specified amount of time  if the people can't pay they go to court... Very simple really!


 
So, really, the interest, so to speak, is tagged along onto the price of the car. It's just a other way to get around the "interest" problem. The bank buys a 35k car, calculates the cost of borrowing the funds, tags it onto the price of the car you're buying, and all is good, unless you can't pay it back. So, really there's no difference between the two countries.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Sushi day!


Lucky!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> Lucky!!



Perks of working on the Microsoft campus.  We have a hibachi restaurant that caters in on Thursdays...plus the other like 10 cafeteria stations.


----------



## StarSapphire22

smarch said:


> yummmm! I'm very particular in my sushi choices out of fear of "bad sushi" making me sick, but the ones I do eat are yummy!!



I only eat California rolls...


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> So, really, the interest, so to speak, is tagged along o to the price of the car. It's just a other way to get around the "interest" problem. The bank buys a 35k car, calculates the cost of borrowing the funds, tags it onto the price of the car you're buying, a d all is good, unless you can't pay it back. So, really there's no difference between the two countries.


You can't "buy" time, that's important... Also a lot of car dealerships no offer zero interest cars you pay over some months  this is just a way for the bank to earn some money. But it's not like Other banks where a normal loan can get you into trouble, in islamic banks the number is set. It's a lot better than interest banks, and you also don't get more money after keeping your money in the bank, that's also considered interest


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> I only eat California rolls...


 Yeah its them I like! I couldn't think of the name!! My school has them sometimes too!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Taylor just emailed me that his groomsmen have decided on his bachelor party. They want to take him four hours away to the Twin Cities for a Vikings pre-season game and Minneapolis bars for the whole weekend. And not just any weekend. The one right before the wedding. Really?

But I mean, hey, it's not like I haven't already DIY-ed this whole wedding without his help anyways. UGH.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Eating chicken wings


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> You can't "buy" time, that's important... Also a lot of car dealerships no offer zero interest cars you pay over some months  this is just a way for the bank to earn some money. But it's not like Other banks where a normal loan can get you into trouble, in islamic banks the number is set. It's a lot better than interest banks, and you also don't get more money after keeping your money in the bank, that's also considered interest


I don't honestly know if I'd use banks as much is I dint at least get the tiny bit I do in interest. Plus we have a whole


StarSapphire22 said:


> Taylor just emailed me that his groomsmen have decided on his bachelor party. They want to take him four hours away to the Twin Cities for a Vikings pre-season game and Minneapolis bars for the whole weekend. And not just any weekend. The one right before the wedding. Really?
> 
> But I mean, hey, it's not like I haven't already DIY-ed this whole wedding without his help anyways. UGH.


 I feel like men often forget how much work is put into weddings... I just had a friend who went through crazy stress because she was planning it all by herself! They kinda should've given more advanced notice at least! The final stretch before is the worse on stress!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> You can't "buy" time, that's important... Also a lot of car dealerships no offer zero interest cars you pay over some months  this is just a way for the bank to earn some money. But it's not like Other banks where a normal loan can get you into trouble, in islamic banks the number is set. It's a lot better than interest banks, and you also don't get more money after keeping your money in the bank, that's also considered interest


 Grrr my last post took half of what I was saying before and stuck it on the other reply... darn attention span fooling me... thank goodness I'm done work in like a few minutes!!
But we have a whole set of accounts in the bank devoted just to high interest, like CDs and IRAs where you lock in a certain amount of money to earn higher interest, a lot of people use this for retirement savings.


----------



## StarSapphire22

smarch said:


> I feel like men often forget how much work is put into weddings... I just had a friend who went through crazy stress because she was planning it all by herself! They kinda should've given more advanced notice at least! The final stretch before is the worse on stress!



Right? I've been asking him for 2 months to just book a block of rooms at a hotel for out of towners and he still hasn't done it and now family is calling me like "where should we book our hotel room?"


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Right? I've been asking him for 2 months to just book a block of rooms at a hotel for out of towners and he still hasn't done it and now family is calling me like "where should we book our hotel room?"


Here men pay for the entire wedding, I'm sure just writing that paycheck is tiring enough


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> Here men pay for the entire wedding, I'm sure just writing that paycheck is tiring enough



Um, don't ever say that to an American bride who's been planning a wedding for the last 1-2 years.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Um, don't ever say that to an American bride who's been planning a wedding for the last 1-2 years.


Men do some planning, but women have more problems (the dress, make up, the decorations, the jewelry, etc.). And I'm sure if men did most of the planing, the bride will think everything is not "just right"...


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm just not even gonna get into this, because I am one thing away from a full Bridezilla psychotic break.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> Yeah, I know.
> 
> I think I'm just overly worried now, like it's been amplified, after what happened to my nephew.



That is normal and very understandable.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm just not even gonna get into this, because I am one thing away from a full Bridezilla psychotic break.


Just teasing  lol


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> You obviously haven't been monitoring my dreams



I did once and got so embarrassed, I never dared go back again.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> You can't "buy" time, that's important... Also a lot of car dealerships no offer zero interest cars you pay over some months  this is just a way for the bank to earn some money. But it's not like Other banks where a normal loan can get you into trouble, in islamic banks the number is set. It's a lot better than interest banks, and you also don't get more money after keeping your money in the bank, that's also considered interest



How about stocks and bonds?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> How about stocks and bonds?


Stocks are ok


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Men do some planning, but women have more problems (the dress, make up, the decorations, the jewelry, etc.). And I'm sure if men did most of the planing, the bride will think everything is not "just right"...



Yes, but the groom should be able to do the "easier" things like booking those motel rooms.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Stocks are ok



So interest on that money is allowed?


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm just not even gonna get into this, because I am one thing away from a full Bridezilla psychotic break.



Try to relax. Everything will be fine. Those things that go wrong are really no big deal (except to you and at the time). When your sitting with your grandchildren looking back at pictures of the day, you will find all those things made the day more special and more fun. You just have to step back from the moment.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> So interest on that money is allowed?


It's not "interest", when you buy let's say a stock from the supermarket, you pay $20 for the stock, the super market buys some goods with these $20... Then if they are able to sell them you get $25. No interest involved. Interest is adding more money to a loan, the extra money you get in the bank each month is interest because you didn't work for it


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> You can't "buy" time, that's important... Also a lot of car dealerships no offer zero interest cars you pay over some months  this is just a way for the bank to earn some money. But it's not like Other banks where a normal loan can get you into trouble, in islamic banks the number is set. It's a lot better than interest banks, and you also don't get more money after keeping your money in the bank, that's also considered interest


 
I guess that's why people invest outside Islamic states? Interest on money in most countries is paid, regardless of whether or not it's permitted in Arab states. Believe me Abdullah, businesses don't do business in a fair way as you seem to imply. Every business, no matter where they are, do it for profit, otherwise , they couldn't be competitive. Cars, or anything else, are priced to reflect the total cost of the product i.e., cost of borrowed funds, profits. It's capitalism at its best. It's what makes the world go round. Even companies that charge no interest is just a gimmick. The price of the goods already reflect costs and profit.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Try to relax. Everything will be fine. Those things that go wrong are really no big deal (except to you and at the time). When your sitting with your grandchildren looking back at pictures of the day, you will find all those things made the day more special and more fun. You just have to step back from the moment.


Everything will be all right, unless a giant turtle crashes her wedding like that youtube vid


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi, the other day Runt was constipated, did it pass?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Everything will be all right, unless a giant turtle crashes her wedding like that youtube vid



I doubt she has anything to worry about.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yeah, @sibi is he all right... My tort was constipated once so I understand


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> I doubt she has anything to worry about.



No giant turtles in Minnesota. Unless Mike is crashing my wedding in his turtle suit, too.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> No giant turtles in Minnesota. Unless Mike is crashing my wedding in his turtle suit, too.



Never count Mike out...


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> Never count Mike out...



Well then I'll need to know if he wants a Red Velvet, Vanilla, or Chocolate cupcake.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Jacqui said:


> She also got hooked on a credit card. Another thing college kids are "mislead" about.



My dad made me get a credit card at age 18. But, he taught me to use it wisely. I have a card now that gives cash back and I like the protection it offers over a debit card for shopping online. Debit if hacked you're screwed out of that money past a certain point. My cc I just go "that wasn't me" and presto! Not liable for it. 

I hate paying any interest whatsoever so my plan is to pay off the card before I have interest on it. Been putting double the minimum payment and the rest of my money into a savings that accrues interest. Then right before the cc can charge me interest on a balance I'll pay it off, and have earned a spare few bucks. 

But too many people use a credit card as a magic fix-all and overspend without thinking twice. I got close to my limit and they were like "hey here's another 3 grand on top of your limit" because they know you'll just keep spending!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> I guess that's why people invest outside Islamic states?


Interest is legal in the country, there are certain islamic banks & there are the "interest" banks, you can also open an islamic account in an "interest" bank... I never said they don't make a profit but there profit is set (no matter how large)... Also it's permitted in all Arab countries to have a bank account (& loan) with interest, Muslims aren't allowed to take interest, but there are always those who sin.


----------



## jaizei

Credit cards get a bad rap. They are an amazing tool if you use them right. Even if you pay them off every month, it's a ~30 day interest free loan, with the various consumer protections built in.



smarch said:


> I have a friend who just graduated and is in the $80,000s in loans. One year at a non-state school and then 4 in a state school in my state (not hers).
> I'll be one of those people doubling and tripling the payments to pay it off as fast as possible, I HATE debt! I have a credit card, I use it more than cash, but it has a $500 limit which is perfect for me and I pay it off weekly since I have the money and don't like the charge hanging around, now I have a second card (because the first is a Discover- which many places don't take), and they gave me a $2,000 limit  I like $500 better, and the only time I ever hit the $500 limit was when I got franklin's stuff for him to come home to a set up.
> I feel bad when I se kids my age taking out loans to get, say a motorcycle, which i'd love to do, but the loan isn't worth it, especially the only ones young people can get are high interest.
> I think interest is ok since yes we're borrowing money and banks need to be paid, but why can they take 13% on my school loans but give me .05% in my savings!? That's more or less my problem.




As long as you're responsible, I think it's a good idea to open up a bunch of credit cards when you are young. And hit them up for credit limit increases regularly. Credit doesn't build itself.

Ally bank (online) = 0.87% interest


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Sibi, the other day Runt was constipated, did it pass?


 
She sure did! A d what a ton of plop it was, along with a gallon of slimy urine. Buy, I couldn't be more happier


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Should also say a lot of gas stations seem to put a $100 hold on debit accounts (up to 24 hours!) whereas credit does not. So yeah, never using my debit at the pump again. 

So many ghetto or sketchy people here that pay with insufficient funds or fake cards. They put so much effort into stealing, in half that time they could at least have a steady job!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Shh jaizei, don't give away my ally bank  if too many people catch on they may lower the payout rate. Like when I opened my account I got I think .2% more than I do now. 

BoA was charging me to have a debit account so I closed them and switched to Ally. Never been happier!


----------



## StarSapphire22

RosieRedfoot said:


> Shh jaizei, don't give away my ally bank  if too many people catch on they may lower the payout rate. Like when I opened my account I got I think .2% more than I do now.
> 
> BoA was charging me to have a debit account so I closed them and switched to Ally. Never been happier!



I've been thinking about using them! How's their customer service?


----------



## Elohi

I'm not sure about other places in the world but I know here in the US, building credit and having decent or better credit becomes incredibly important when it's time to buy a home or apply for a job. More and more companies are inquiring into the credit history of potential employees to rank their responsibility during the hiring process. Low max credit cards are a great tool to build or repair damaged credit, if used responsibility. Key word is always, responsibly. Lol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## sibi

Jessie, I got married three times, and, each time I had major stresses. If anything could go wrong, it did. And, I paid for all my weddings, of course, the groom paid half. But, the planning was mine. I ordered my wedding cake that was suppose to have real flowers on it. To have that, the flowers had to have some kind of waxed paper attached. Well, I got my wedding cake, but no flowers. They provided loose flowers with no prep work. I didn't k ow what to do. It was a good thing that I had a guess who was a florist, and she decorated the cake! All that happened about 45 minutes before the ceremony was to begin!!! In other words, like Jacqui said, this is all normal and expected. Try not to stress too much about things that will all come together somehow. You need to enjoy this time in your life so that you'll have memorable times to relate to family and friends later


----------



## Abdulla6169

Since my account was erroneously banned, I get to celebrate my 550th post. Even if I celebrated my 600th one a while back


----------



## StarSapphire22

Quality over quantity.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Quality over quantity.


Says the member with almost 2000 post


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Quality over quantity.


 just don't stress. It'll be okay - promise. My fiancé isn't doing anything. He picked the colors and that's it - hell, I thought about changing them because I'm the one planning and feel like I should be able to pick the colors! lol. But I didn't.... Slate gray and hot pink look cute together.


----------



## Abdulla6169

To be truthful marriage celebration in the UAE are VERY different than American ones:
1-Males have a marriage hall & females have one hall
2-Males pay all marriage costs (including the bride's make up & stuff)
3-Males plan the place of their marriage hall, females plan theirs...


----------



## mike taylor

Would you get married already! Go to Vegas and get married by a preacher in a turtle suit . Ha hA


----------



## Abdulla6169

Males & females have their own hall because females aren't allowed to show their hair (and body, except for the face & hands) to foreign males, so each has his own hall


----------



## mike taylor

Man thats crazy . Females here can do what they want . It should be that way around the world .


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Man thats crazy . Females here can do what they want . It should be that way around the world .


I'm talking about culture here, females can do whatever they want. Muslim females choose to cover their bodies, nuns can do it freely & so can they


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Man thats crazy . Females here can do what they want . It should be that way around the world .


Agreed....


----------



## Abdulla6169

This is what Wikipedia says about women rights in the UAE:
The role of women in the United Arab Emirates has advanced greatly in recent years, making the UAE a leader in women's rights in the Arab world. Though there were few opportunities for women outside the home before 1960, the discovery of oil led to advancement in women's position.The UAE constitution guarantees equality between men and women in areas including legal status, claiming of titles, and access to education. In the 2007/2008 United Nations Development Programme report, the UAE ranked 29th among 177 countries in the Gender Empowerment Measures, the best rating received in the Arab World.


----------



## mike taylor

To each their own I guess . I mean no ill will to you guys over there . But you guys have some hot weather so there should be hot chicks in bikinis everywhere . Haha thats the best part of the good ole USA . Cold beer and hot chicks make the world go round.


----------



## Elohi

I love my ability to do what I want. And my favorite men on the planet are male feminists. It takes a big dude with an open mind and a big heart to stand up for true equality in a man-centric patriarchal world. 
Not all men have the capacity, energy, willingness to stand up for real equality, it's just the nature of our species. 
And some men don't even see it, they haven't ever been directly affected by inequalities that exist for women, even right here is the US. 
I happen to still live in a society that teaches women how to not be raped instead of teaching young men that consent trumps desire. But that's changing!!!
And no I am not man bashing, I'm bashing societal failures and praising slow change. #twocents 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> hot chicks in bikinis everywhere







?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Brinner became eggos and sausage instead of my original plan. Eff cooking.


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Brinner became eggos and sausage instead of my original plan. Eff cooking.



I have hamburger thawed but have no idea what I intend to do with it. Maybe taco meat. I had planned on a German meal I love but DERP, that requires cabbage and I don't have any. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Can't I just survive on coffee, gyro meat, avocados, and veggie straws? LOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

And bacon. Can't forget bacon. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

You probably can!


----------



## mike taylor

That's to funny Tiffany! That's why you are missed when your gone . Roflmao


----------



## jaizei

Close enough?


----------



## mike taylor

Yummy to the tummy!


----------



## Elohi

jaizei said:


> Close enough?


OOOOOMMMMGGGG!!! Jaizi!! I'd order this as a double and toss the bread. YUM!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

It's generally recommend that people wear clothes that cover their shoulders & knees (respecting the local culture & heritage of the UAE). It is a must when entering a mosque or places that enforce it during Ramadan (like the Emirates Palace Ramadan Iftar that enforced wearing unrevealing clothes and offered them to those who ignored the sent text message). Bikinis are allowed in the beach & water parks, but wearing them in streets & such areas is not recommended since it is not liked in culture and is generally looked down upon.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Should also say a lot of gas stations seem to put a $100 hold on debit accounts (up to 24 hours!) whereas credit does not. So yeah, never using my debit at the pump again.
> 
> So many ghetto or sketchy people here that pay with insufficient funds or fake cards. They put so much effort into stealing, in half that time they could at least have a steady job!



Glad here the gas stations I use don't do that.


----------



## mike taylor

Why pay when you can steal it. An then it will put the cost on the honest people. I mean we live in a time where you can sit on your butt all day and get free stuff from the government . So why work? Don't get me started .


----------



## T33's Torts

Mike, here's a little story. On Monday, my car was key'd. I was pretty p*ssed, but afterwards I was thinking. If I was going to key a car, or spray paint a building, I'm not going to write something as meaningless as "f u." It'd be something deeper, like a line of a good book or whatever. Then after, my friend asks me if I was going to had it painted. My solution? Sharpie. Duh! 10 cents. Ha!


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Why pay when you can steal it. An then it will put the cost on the honest people. I mean we live in a time where you can sit on your butt all day and get free stuff from the government . So why work? Don't get me started .


Too bad food stamps don't buy mazuri  unless you dress as a tortoise then maybe you might get some!


----------



## Kerryann

smarch said:


> THANKFULLY my parents are paying all the money that's needed now and I only have the (which ones the ones that interest doesn't start until after graduating??) and going to a state school helps, but i'm still up in the $8,000 loan range, which I know is nothing to some people but heck that's scary! All for a degree that's expected now!


Mike had a lot of college debt but in the end the education was worth it.


----------



## Kerryann

lisa127 said:


> $30,000 in loans is not over the top here, unfortunately. That's probably about average. I've heard of people with loans in the $70 to $90,000 range, all for that college degree.


Mike had 80k when he was done. It's not unheard of but you need to get a degree that is a return on your investment.


----------



## Kerryann

I barely ate today again.. ugh work. I am on top of week two running already though.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Kerryann said:


> I am on top of week two running already though.


Congrats


----------



## StarSapphire22

Way to blow up my phone with alerts @AZtortMom


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Way to blow up my phone with alerts @AZtortMom


I get constant alerts when a notification happens, so when she liked my post I got more than ten notifications (when in reality I only got one like)... It's pretty annoying, but I'm not complaining as long as I'm getting likes


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> I get constant alerts when a notification happens, so when she liked my post I got more than ten notifications (when in reality I only got one like)... It's pretty annoying, but I'm not complaining as long as I'm getting likes


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> Way to blow up my phone with alerts @AZtortMom


You are definitely loved


----------



## Ashes

I'm super cranky. And my fiancé is just like.... Wth is wrong with you?! :/


----------



## AZtortMom

Ashes said:


> I'm super cranky. And my fiancé is just like.... Wth is wrong with you?! :/


I was like yesterday.  I was thinking to myself, poor bastard must really love me if he still wants marry me when I'm this grabby


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> I was like yesterday.  I was thinking to myself, poor bastard must really love me if he still wants marry me when I'm this grabby


Lol I feel like that sometimes, until he reminds me I treat him amazing.... Everyone has their days, right? 

So I've been getting cranky when I come home and I couldn't figure out why.... I've come to realize it depends on what my fiancé is watching on tv. When he has something on that I hate watching, I get upset for some reason - maybe because I don't want to listen to it? I can't explain it. It's not a show he's watching - it's like CAD things (which he has taken a sudden liking to?) or disc golf tournament videos on YouTube.... lol it's sounds silly but it affects my mood.... I've also gotten upset lately because he never does anything to help me (I know, usual woman complaint), but I mean NOTHING. But I came home the last two days and he had dishes done and supper cooked and living room picked up...... So maybe that affects me too?..... Cuz I would get so mad that every time I came home he'd just be laying on the couch, watching tv.... 

I'm rambling. I need ice cream. Or supper.

Or ice cream FOR supper. *ponders*


----------



## AZtortMom

That's what I had for dinner..ice cream! So YUMMY!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> I'm rambling. I need ice cream. Or supper.
> 
> Or ice cream FOR supper. *ponders*


http://food52.com/recipes/18743-philadelphia-cheese-steak-ice-cream
This article is interesting


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> I've also gotten upset lately because he never does anything to help me (I know, usual woman complaint)


It's natural to want help, attention, & wellbeing. What's unexpected is not receiving it. Men need attention too, they are good at "hiding" it... That was why he said you treat him well  you are giving him the attention he deserves! Just ask for help & he will (I hope)


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> http://food52.com/recipes/18743-philadelphia-cheese-steak-ice-cream
> This article is interesting


Please note, this was the worst idea the author ever had


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> Please note, this was the worst idea the author ever had


You reminded me to recited my calories in and out.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Kerryann said:


> You reminded me to recited my calories in and out.


That's good! At least I didn't post a crazy article for nothing


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ice cream for dinner sounds almost as awesome as Brinner!


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Ice cream for dinner sounds almost as awesome as Brinner!


I second that


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> That's good! At least I didn't post a crazy article for nothing


I think my app isn't giving me credit for burning enough calories. I went the same time running but I ran farther. It means I'm getting better conditioned which may mean I'm not burning as much.
I made it over 1k calories today... By a few


----------



## Abdulla6169

Kerryann said:


> I think my app isn't giving me credit for burning enough calories. I went the same time running but I ran farther. It means I'm getting better conditioned which may mean I'm not burning as much.
> I made it over 1k calories today... By a few


It was found out that those calorie watches give you a number less than real life, you burn more calories than necessary after seeing those small numbers. Maybe it's the app!


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> It was found out that those calorie watches give you a number less than real life, you burn more calories than necessary after seeing those small numbers. Maybe it's the app!


You might be my favorite person today


----------



## Ashes

AbdullaAli said:


> Please note, this was the worst idea the author ever had


Eew - that makes me icky.


----------



## T33's Torts

I haven't eaten all day. I'm not hungry. I drank four bottles of water and half a soda though.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> I haven't eaten all day. I'm not hungry. I drank four bottles of water and half a soda though.


Water makes you full  
Random diet tip: 
Drink a bottle of water before meals, that makes you eat less


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ken hasn't chatted in a while, he was online some time ago though


----------



## T33's Torts

The issue is not that I eat too much. Its that I simply don't get the urge to.. eat.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> The issue is not that I eat too much. Its that I simply don't get the urge to.. eat.


I know, I just felt like posting a random diet tip... That's why it was labeled "random". So you have anorexia, right?


----------



## Ashes

So my daughter is about 9 - I'm waaaaaay outta baby practice. So remind me why I offered to keep my future sister-in-laws children overnight while she went to Chicago? I was told the baby would "cry for a minute" when I put her to bed... So when crying turned to screaming for way more than a minute while the other 3 children here tried to sleep, I was like AH! So I went in and just "ssshhhhh" and rubbed her back for a minute after I laid her back down.... Then walked out. And she's been completely quiet since, not sleeping. Yep - still got the mom touch. 

*pats self on the back*

#elohiwillmakemeacutetag
#insidejoke


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> I know, I just felt like posting a random diet tip... That's why it was labeled "random". So you have anorexia, right?


 
Uh, no.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm not anorexic.  I'm small, and I've been thin all my life, but I've never been unhealthy-skinny. Even when I randomly loose weight, I never any look different than before.


----------



## T33's Torts

Plus sometimes I watch a movie or seven and eat a container of ice cream and several bags of popcorn.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Just a guess, it's worrying. At least she should eat something, it's not healthy! I hope you feel better soon tiff  by better I mean more willing to eat.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> I'm not anorexic.  I'm small, and I've been thin all my life, but I've never been unhealthy-skinny. Even when I randomly loose weight, I never any look different than before.


Just don't lose too much weight


----------



## tortoisetime565

Im of work! And off for the next three days!! Yay!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> Im of work! And off for the next three days!! Yay!!


Happy weekend then  our weekends start Friday to Saturday!


----------



## T33's Torts

Yay!


----------



## Telid

tortoisetime565 said:


> Im of work! And off for the next three days!! Yay!!


I'm wholly jealous.


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> Im of work! And off for the next three days!! Yay!!


Me too!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Uh, no.


Thanks Jessica.  I didn't even see the post. 



Ashes said:


> So my daughter is about 9 - I'm waaaaaay outta baby practice. So remind me why I offered to keep my future sister-in-laws children overnight while she went to Chicago? I was told the baby would "cry for a minute" when I put her to bed... So when crying turned to screaming for way more than a minute while the other 3 children here tried to sleep, I was like AH! So I went in and just "ssshhhhh" and rubbed her back for a minute after I laid her back down.... Then walked out. And she's been completely quiet since, not sleeping. Yep - still got the mom touch.
> 
> *pats self on the back*
> 
> #elohiwillmakemeacutetag
> #insidejoke


I refer to that as magic. I can do that too! Except I'm not a mommy. I think I'm a wizard.


----------



## mike taylor

You at home Tiffany? Hows Dylan?


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm sitting at the hospital in my blue chair.  Its actually rather comfortable.


----------



## tortoisetime565

AbdullaAli said:


> Happy weekend then  our weekends start Friday to Saturday!


Thank you! Its my first weekend off in weeks!


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Thanks Jessica.  I didn't even see the post.


 Didn't mean anything just worrying that you didn't eat all day


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> I'm sitting at the hospital in my blue chair.  Its actually rather comfortable.


I hope all is well! How's Dylan?


----------



## T33's Torts

You're nuts Isaiah.


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> Didn't mean anything just worrying that you didn't eat all day


I know. I appreciate it.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> You're nuts Isaiah.


That's not nice! How is he? What stage is he at?


----------



## T33's Torts

Since when am I nice? Thats not in my vocabulary! 
Well, no chemo side effects, but he says there's a fire breathing dragon in his lungs.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Since when am I nice? Thats not in my vocabulary!
> Well, no chemo side effects, but he says there's a fire breathing dragon in his lungs.



Poor Dylan. Are they going to try anything else?


----------



## T33's Torts

Heavily doubt it. 
His mom just gave me a cookie.  She's the bestest.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Tiff, don't give up hope yet.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Heavily doubt it.
> His mom just gave me a cookie.  She's the bestest.



I hope he can pull through! He has too!


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Heavily doubt it.


He'll be better, please keep on hopein'


----------



## Ashes

Agreed, Tiff. Never let go of hope. 

Night my tort peeps.


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> Agreed, Tiff. Never let go of hope.
> 
> Night my tort peeps.


Goodnight Ashley! #hashtagmadness


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

#WhyAreWeHashtaging can't we ask Josh to make hashtags possible, #TFO #OurTortdom


----------



## T33's Torts

Hashtags? I like #hashbrowns better..  Thanks you guys.


----------



## T33's Torts

His mom was reading some depressing hospital pamphlet. So I gave her Paper Towns (one of my all time favorite books by my all time favorite author). Hopefully she doesn't think I'm nuts after reading it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> His mom was reading some depressing hospital pamphlet. So I gave her Paper Towns (one of my all time favorite books by my all time favorite author). Hopefully she doesn't think I'm nuts after reading it.


We all think your nuts, how did you fool her?


----------



## tortoisetime565

My favorite book series is The Giver Quartet by Lois Lowry. I could read it over and over.... And have.


----------



## T33's Torts

I only liked the first one.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> I only liked the first one.


You only read the first one!


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> I only liked the first one.


I'm sure you'll like Gone Girl, amazing book. The best I've read in a while, it's an amazing thriller book


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortoisetime565 said:


> My favorite book series is The Giver Quartet by Lois Lowry. I could read it over and over.... And have.


Aw, man! Her books are so awesome, and that one kind of blew my mind...


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Aw, man! Her books are so awesome, and that one kind of blew my mind...


I also liked Gossamer and Number the stars by her. I love all of her books in general!


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> My favorite book series is The Giver Quartet by Lois Lowry. I could read it over and over.... And have.


Put it on the to read list, I don't understand how people read the same books over & over, I like expanding my horizons


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortoisetime565 said:


> I also liked Gossamer and Number the stars by her. I love all of her books in general!


Gathering Blue was great too  Such a good writer!!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> You only read the first one!


I read them all. After you said you liked them. Not a fan.  

Gone Girl was good. The plot was great, but the style of writing I wasn't fond of.


----------



## T33's Torts

I've read over a hundred books in the last 6 months.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Put it on the to read list, I don't understand how people read the same books over & over, I like expanding my horizons


I love rereading books, especially if they are really good, because I notice something else EVERY time


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Gone Girl was good. The plot was great, but the style of writing I wasn't fond of.


I read a book in the past in that style, so I'm pretty much used to it  I like how you get different points of view... I especially like how sneaky amy was  I'm sure you learned I thug or two from her, lol!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

T33's Torts said:


> I've read over a hundred books in the last 6 months.


Holy wow, that's a lot of books! Do you speed read? I'm trying to learn.. but it's not going very well


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Holy wow, that's a lot of books! Do you speed read? I'm trying to learn.. but it's not going very well


I can speed read (in English), In Arabic I'm normal speed...


----------



## T33's Torts

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Holy wow, that's a lot of books! Do you speed read? I'm trying to learn.. but it's not going very well


I've always read super fast. But I never took classes.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I read a book in the past in that style, so I'm pretty much used to it  I like how you get different points of view... I especially like how sneaky amy was  I'm sure you learned I thug or two from her, lol!


Haven't read that one, but different points of view are (my opinion) frustrating because you get into one story.. then oops, this person again


----------



## T33's Torts

Have you read My Sister's Keeper? The movie was horrible, but I loved it. I admit, I cried. It switches POV's a lot. I really liked it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

#Night, hope you all have a wonderful night...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

T33's Torts said:


> I've always read super fast. But I never took classes.


Nope, not classes, going solo on this spreed reading book I checked out fo the library! Fastes speed read record was Peace and War in 22 minutes. All questions answered correctly!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

T33's Torts said:


> Have you read My Sister's Keeper? The movie was horrible, but I loved it. I admit, I cried. It switches POV's a lot. I really liked it.


Nope. Movies tend to warp things (a lot sometimes)


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> #Night, hope you all have a wonderful night...


Good night!


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Have you read My Sister's Keeper? The movie was horrible, but I loved it. I admit, I cried. It switches POV's a lot. I really liked it.


Don't reply to spam, just report it! I have a phobia since my account was deleted


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

What about the Book Theif, that was really interesting. They are probably to ruin it forever in the movie


----------



## T33's Torts

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nope. Movies tend to warp things (a lot sometimes)


Its so great. You should definitely read it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I'll have to make a visit to the library soon... and re-check The Giver 
I'm off too.. Have a great night!


----------



## T33's Torts

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What about the Book Theif, that was really interesting. They are probably to ruin it forever in the movie


I couldn't get into it. Night night!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Gathering Blue was great too  Such a good writer!!


Gathering Blue was the second book in the Giver series, silly!


----------



## tortoisetime565

I couldn't read book thief. It had an awful beginning to me.


----------



## T33's Torts

I agree. Its supposed to be good, so I kept the book... but i doubt I'll read it.


----------



## tortoisetime565

My mom has it.. I could try again... But probably not.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> I couldn't read book thief. It had an awful beginning to me.


It becomes better, I haven't finished reading it


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm wearing jeans and a big black sweatshirt. This is great. Its been so hot I've forgotten the wonderfulness of sweatshirts.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I personally enjoy the fall/winter weather more than the summer weather. Torts think differently though.


----------



## T33's Torts

I love winter! But I love the summer sunshine.


----------



## lisa127

I love fall. All two weeks of it anyway! I hate winter though. Or at least I hate winters in Cleveland, Ohio.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> I love winter! But I love the summer sunshine.


Its always sunny in OKC. So the winters are bright white when it snows. And its amazing.  

Im off to bed! Night everyone!


----------



## T33's Torts

Good night Isaiah! I don't think I'm going to sleep tonight.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

Oreos:


Close enough


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone  Happy Friday!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO


----------



## smarch

Good morning everyone! Its my early day, I come into work an hour early with my dad (whom I work with) and we go out for lunch, but i'm SOOOO tired it hurts to keep my eyes open and on my screen! And by the way torts do know when you wake them up early! Franklin also hates Fridays! But he gets to go back to sleep despite it being light... I do not lol. WHy oh why didn't I get a coffee!?


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Good morning everyone! Its my early day, I come into work an hour early with my dad (whom I work with) and we go out for lunch, but i'm SOOOO tired it hurts to keep my eyes open and on my screen! And by the way torts do know when you wake them up early! Franklin also hates Fridays! But he gets to go back to sleep despite it being light... I do not lol. WHy oh why didn't I get a coffee!?


I love Friday, first day of the weekend here. Jealous?


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I love Friday, first day of the weekend here. Jealous?


 Very! then i could be asleep right now!!! On Saturdays I literally make up for lost sleep and end up with a headache from sleeping 12 hours  never as refreshing as I like to think it'll be!


----------



## lisa127

Good morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Nice to see you there


----------



## tortdad

Weekends don't mean much for me. I work 2 jobs so I usually work both sat and sun. Every now and then I get one day of but no very often.


----------



## tortdad

So what's everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> So what's everyone doing this weekend?


Just bought some spineless opuntia & mulberry  My plants aren't dying on me, I'm so happy!


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Just bought some spineless opuntia & mulberry  My plants aren't dying on me, I'm so happy!



I was going to find a mulberry this weekend


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> So what's everyone doing this weekend?


 Well I'll be sleeping, then hopefully going to the beach if I can find a friend who's not sick of me wanting to go ALL the time lol. Run a virtual 5k race (hopefully tonight) and then do nothing on the couch and possibly work on a painting I've been working on for a little while now.


----------



## Ashes

I'm awake. Cuz the kids I'm watching apparently don't believe in sleeping past 6..... :/ lol


----------



## lisa127

What kids are you watching?


----------



## smarch

Ashes said:


> I'm awake. Cuz the kids I'm watching apparently don't believe in sleeping past 6..... :/ lol


 My dad doesn't either, lol he drives my mum crazy on the weekends because he wakes up and is bored alone... just when she thought she was good because us kids learned to sleep in!


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Well I'll be sleeping, then hopefully going to the beach if I can find a friend who's not sick of me wanting to go ALL the time lol. Run a virtual 5k race (hopefully tonight) and then do nothing on the couch and possibly work on a painting I've been working on for a little while now.



What is a virtual 5k?


----------



## Ashes

lisa127 said:


> What kids are you watching?


My future sister-in-laws 2 children. 1 year old girl and 4 year old boy.


----------



## tortdad

Ashes said:


> My future sister-in-laws 2 children. 1 year old girl and 4 year old boy.



Fun ages. I've got twin boys that are 20 and out of the house. A 15year old daughter, a12 year old son, a 3-1/2 year old son and a 1-1/2 year old son.


----------



## StarSapphire22

That's a lot of kids!

Took today off, getting my eyebrows and maybe nails done later, picking up my dress, getting my rings cleaned/inspected, blahblahblah boring girl stuff. Tomorrow morning my parents and I are visiting the venue, then shower and bachelorette! Sunday is sleep day.


----------



## lisa127

Those are fun ages! I've got two girls. They are going on 21 and 20. It just gets harder as they get older.  Kids five and under are just so cute and fun!


----------



## Ashes

lisa127 said:


> Those are fun ages! I've got two girls. They are going on 21 and 20. It just gets harder as they get older.  Kids five and under are just so cute and fun!


Yeah but I've never watched them before.... And I'm out of practice with children who can't take care of and entertain themselves....


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> That's a lot of kids!
> 
> Took today off, getting my eyebrows and maybe nails done later, picking up my dress, getting my rings cleaned/inspected, blahblahblah boring girl stuff. Tomorrow morning my parents and I are visiting the venue, then shower and bachelorette! Sunday is sleep day.


Sounds fun!!! I can't wait til I am saying this.....


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> What is a virtual 5k?


What is a virtual race? A virtual race is a “race” that can be run anywhere you are – no specific starting time or starting place… Occasionally they have specific dates, or sometimes the dates will range a week or two to give you time to finish it. Just pick your favorite running path or trail and RUN.
From the internet


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> That's a lot of kids!
> 
> Took today off, getting my eyebrows and maybe nails done later, picking up my dress, getting my rings cleaned/inspected, blahblahblah boring girl stuff. Tomorrow morning my parents and I are visiting the venue, then shower and bachelorette! Sunday is sleep day.



So if Sunday is sleep day when is the wedding?


----------



## StarSapphire22

August 22nd. 4 weeks from today!


----------



## lisa127

Ashes said:


> Yeah but I've never watched them before.... And I'm out of practice with children who can't take care of and entertain themselves....


Yeah, they do take more of your attention don't they?

My daughter is coming home for a visit tomorrow evening. Excited!


----------



## tortdad

Ashes said:


> Yeah but I've never watched them before.... And I'm out of practice with children who can't take care of and entertain themselves....



Just play..... Anything can be played with at that age, a box or a blanket. Build a fort out of the couch and some pillows


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> What is a virtual 5k?


 well a 5k race is 3.1 miles, but i'm assuming that wasn't the question lol just clarifying. But the virtual part is that you basically do it on your own time, kind of like an online class. I paid for registration I get shipped a medal and I run the distance then share my times online and stuff. They add to motivation when there's no local races around to run, and they usually cost less.


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> well a 5k race is 3.1 miles, but i'm assuming that wasn't the question lol just clarifying. But the virtual part is that you basically do it on your own time, kind of like an online class. I paid for registration I get shipped a medal and I run the distance then share my times online and stuff. They add to motivation when there's no local races around to run, and they usually cost less.



So you pay to run in a 5k when there isn't really a 5k happening. Just send me your money instead and I'll draw you a picture of a metal and ma it to you, j/k


----------



## tortdad

Anything you can do to help with motivation is always a good thing. 

I've been dieting and I find the my fitness pal app very helpful.


----------



## lisa127

tortdad said:


> Anything you can do to help with motivation is always a good thing.
> 
> I've been dieting and I find the my fitness pal app very helpful.


My daughter is a nutrition major. She always uses the my fitness pal thing.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Anything you can do to help with motivation is always a good thing.
> 
> I've been dieting and I find the my fitness pal app very helpful.


I've found that white balsamic vinegar is helpful at killing appetite  it makes you eat a lot less!


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> So you pay to run in a 5k when there isn't really a 5k happening. Just send me your money instead and I'll draw you a picture of a metal and ma it to you, j/k


 Its hard to explain, it still is happening, just on your own time and place. Most have facebook groups or events where you basically "meet" with other racers and talk about how you did, your times ect. Others have sites where you put in your times and are even put in order as you placed. So while it didn't per-say actually happen it still did. Some people do themed series of races and others will host just one as a fundraising thing. 

A picture of a medal wont do! I gotta wear my bling! For me the medals and signing up just keeps my butt going when I feel like being lazy, especially since most of the summer is too hot for me to run and actual race (and I live in MA so I can imagine how a nice AC gym race would be better to people more south as well!)

I'll still take that pic of a medal though!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> What is a virtual race? A virtual race is a “race” that can be run anywhere you are – no specific starting time or starting place… Occasionally they have specific dates, or sometimes the dates will range a week or two to give you time to finish it. Just pick your favorite running path or trail and RUN.
> From the internet


 I know a lot of people do it because they are still too self conscious to be in an actual race with a bunch of people, but still want to do the distance so they do those as a start. I just do it for the sake of motivation and not driving all over the place every weekend to do a race. Though I am signed up for a few mud runs come fall! Those i'm excited for!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I am thinking of doing a contest on instagram...but can't think of a prize. :/


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> I am thinking of doing a contest on instagram...but can't think of a prize. :/


A new tortoise?  some cute little tort trinket? Mazuri? Lol.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> I am thinking of doing a contest on instagram...but can't think of a prize. :/


Mazuri! From @tortoisetime565, reptile supplies, an iPad mini, a kindle, photography stuff, a hatchling set up, etc


----------



## tortoisetime565

Im going to do $30 worth of a setup when i do my contest.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Me and ashes post are 4 seconds apart


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Mazuri! From @tortoisetime565, reptile supplies, an iPad mini, a kindle, photography stuff, a hatchling set up, etc


Maybe all the things @Elohi used in her raised garden bed enclosure, that looks amazing


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> I've found that white balsamic vinegar is helpful at killing appetite  it makes you eat a lot less!



Yuck, I'm good. I don't over eat anymore. So far I'm down 40# with another 25 to go


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Yuck, I'm good. I don't over eat anymore. So far I'm down 40# with another 25 to go


It tastes great (in my opinion  )


----------



## lisa127

I love balsamic vinegar! I'm not considered overweight, I just like balsamic vinegar!

I'm one of those people who always wants to lose 5 lbs. though.


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Its hard to explain, it still is happening, just on your own time and place. Most have facebook groups or events where you basically "meet" with other racers and talk about how you did, your times ect. Others have sites where you put in your times and are even put in order as you placed. So while it didn't per-say actually happen it still did. Some people do themed series of races and others will host just one as a fundraising thing.
> 
> A picture of a medal wont do! I gotta wear my bling! For me the medals and signing up just keeps my butt going when I feel like being lazy, especially since most of the summer is too hot for me to run and actual race (and I live in MA so I can imagine how a nice AC gym race would be better to people more south as well!)
> 
> I'll still take that pic of a medal though!




I got you!


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> It tastes great (in my opinion  )



I use it on my food but I thought you meant like straight up drink a shot to curb appetite.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I emailed ZooMed to see if they are interested in donating a prize. Mazuri from @tortoisetime565 is a great idea too, if you're interested Isaiah.


----------



## Elohi

Good morning dear friends. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> I got you!
> 
> View attachment 88786


  HAHA I'm smiling a bit too much to not look suspicious at work right now lol. 
Another thing people like about virtual races is that its really free format, so if you aren't able to run an entire distance at once yet you can do it in several workouts or not feel bad spending hours and being dead last. I'm signed up for a virtual Fun with Flags (watch the Big Bang Theory??) half marathon, i'm signed up mostly because its awesome lol but I plan to literally be at the gym for hours walking and jogging my way through 13.1!


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I use it on my food but I thought you meant like straight up drink a shot to curb appetite.


A spoon without adding it food, it Italian and it's just perfect


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Good morning dear friends.
> View attachment 88787
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 Hope the iced wonderfulness in a cup beverage counts!!  my stomach and body don't like hot drinks!


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning. I did end up falling asleep last night. My MIL threw a blanket over me, so I'm not a tiff-sicle quite yet. Have i mentioned she's great?


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> Since my account was erroneously banned, I get to celebrate my 550th post. Even if I celebrated my 600th one a while back


 
Aww...don't worry, you'll make that up in no time


----------



## Elohi

Why would temp banning cause a reduction in posts?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Aww...don't worry, you'll make that up in no time


They returned lots of posts now, 952 posts till now


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Why would temp banning cause a reduction in posts?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


It was actually a normal ban, it was undone... When you are banned all posts you post are deleted, that why


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Good morning. I did end up falling asleep last night. My MIL threw a blanket over me, so I'm not a tiff-sicle quite yet. Have i mentioned she's great?


 
Good morning Tiff! I'm so happy to hear from you cause of what you're going through. How's Blondie? Did he have a biopsy of the lung? And, what's the actual prognosis? Your Mil sounds great! Is she visiting, or are you some where else? Sorry if you've already posted some of these answers. I just don't want to go back and read all that I missed. I love ya


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> HAHA I'm smiling a bit too much to not look suspicious at work right now lol.
> Another thing people like about virtual races is that its really free format, so if you aren't able to run an entire distance at once yet you can do it in several workouts or not feel bad spending hours and being dead last. I'm signed up for a virtual Fun with Flags (watch the Big Bang Theory??) half marathon, i'm signed up mostly because its awesome lol but I plan to literally be at the gym for hours walking and jogging my way through 13.1!



Now you've got to save that photo so you can print it out. Then cut out the metal and pin to your shirt for your next run.


----------



## sibi

mike taylor said:


> To each their own I guess . I mean no ill will to you guys over there . But you guys have some hot weather so there should be hot chicks in bikinis everywhere . Haha thats the best part of the good ole USA . Cold beer and hot chicks make the world go round.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Now you've got to save that photo so you can print it out. Then cut out the metal and pin to your shirt for your next run.


Don't forget posting on Instagram & twitter & fb


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Now you've got to save that photo so you can print it out. Then cut out the metal and pin to your shirt for your next run.


 Oh I definatetly have intention to save it lol I save all sorts of silly little things people make for or give to me, in high school I stayed over a friends house and her little sister drew me a picture and it lived in the back cover of my personal binder I used for everything for years, people thinking of me, no matter how silly/joking or serious flatters me


----------



## lisa127

My neighbors across the street have their blow up Santa in the front yard today. Why??


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> My neighbors across the street have their blow up Santa in the front yard today. Why??


 Its Christmas in July!


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Its Christmas in July!


I just never understood the point of Christmas in July.


----------



## tortdad

lisa127 said:


> My neighbors across the street have their blow up Santa in the front yard today. Why??



Because it's awesome! My 3 year old asks me to do stuff like that sometimes too


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> I just never understood the point of Christmas in July.


 Never said it made sense to me either... I mean june is halfway not july... I've just been dating a lot of stuff at work today so happened to put 2 and 2 together that its the 25th.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Never said it made sense to me either... I mean june is halfway not july... I've just been dating a lot of stuff at work today so happened to put 2 and 2 together that its the 25th.


Yeah, I know. I've often thought about June being halfway through as well, so why July? But either June or July, I still don't understand the point. I like the enjoy each season/time of year as it is supposed to be enjoyed.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Yeah, I know. I've often thought about June being halfway through as well, so why July? But either June or July, I still don't understand the point. I like the enjoy each season/time of year as it is supposed to be enjoyed.


 Maybe they wanted Santa to get a peak of our summer season? Santa needs a warm sunny vacation too!


----------



## sibi

smarch said:


> Never said it made sense to me either... I mean june is halfway not july... I've just been dating a lot of stuff at work today so happened to put 2 and 2 together that its the 25th.


 
Hum bug...I think if anyone puts an inflatable Santa out on their lawn, it ought to bust and melt


----------



## smarch

sibi said:


> Hum bug...I think if anyone puts an inflatable Santa out on their lawn, it ought to bust and melt


 I'm not really a fan of the inflatables, its kinda tacky. Although I do like the huge snowglobe ones, but I have this thing for snowglobes so obviously a giant one speaks to me


----------



## Elohi

I saw a bunch of people posting pictures of Christmas in July gifts, elf on a shelf naughtiness, and decorated their houses. Ummmm, not thanks lol. I'm not interested in yet another expensive, blown out of proportion holiday. It seems like we have a mompetition in this country and I'm not participating in making the rich richer with extra holidays. Nope. Bahumbug. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Good morning Tiff! I'm so happy to hear from you cause of what you're going through. How's Blondie? Did he have a biopsy of the lung? And, what's the actual prognosis? Your Mil sounds great! Is she visiting, or are you some where else? Sorry if you've already posted some of these answers. I just don't want to go back and read all that I missed. I love ya


Biopsy of chest lining. Who would've thunk our chests are lined?! I'm not 100% sure anymore, but I'll find out today. She lives in MN.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I saw a bunch of people posting pictures of Christmas in July gifts, elf on a shelf naughtiness, and decorated their houses. Ummmm, not thanks lol. I'm not interested in yet another expensive, blown out of proportion holiday. It seems like we have a mompetition in this country and I'm not participating in making the rich richer with extra holidays. Nope. Bahumbug.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 Wait people actually do gifts and stuff!!?? that's dumb! I'm kinda just like "hey happy Christmas in July" ,although technically once I was "decorated" at work, when I used to work in a room that was used for storage and a Christmas tree was in there. I lit it up all july and that's when my whole acknowledging Christmas in july started, but that's all it is to me, really just another day, kind of like a half birthday, its there but that's all.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Biopsy of chest lining. Who would've thunk our chests are lined?! I'm not 100% sure anymore, but I'll find out today. She lives in MN.


 
So, your mil is there with you and Dylan? Is Dylan home now, or still in the hospital? You tell him that I said he's not off the hook yet. He can still post cause there's nothing wrongly with his fingers, right?


----------



## Elohi

Tiff, have they put him on a no sugar, no synthetics diet like they do for people who don't do well with chemo?
We are are rooting for him, and you. And while all of this is going on, don't forget to take care of yourself. We know you are young and resilient but don't neglect yourself too much. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## smarch

I feel so pathetic that some of you are having what are actual reasons to have your life side tracked for moments, while i'm dying inside over a breakup... either way though i'm very glad I started in on this chat because its good to have people to talk to who actually reply and listen, even if you're not "real life" friends its good to have all of you.


----------



## tortoisetime565

smarch said:


> I feel so pathetic that some of you are having what are actual reasons to have your life side tracked for moments, while i'm dying inside over a breakup... either way though i'm very glad I started in on this chat because its good to have people to talk to who actually reply and listen, even if you're not "real life" friends its good to have all of you.



He probably isn't worth it!! Besides, your tortoises will never leave!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning everyone!!!!!!!!!¡


----------



## smarch

tortoisetime565 said:


> He probably isn't worth it!! Besides, your tortoises will never leave!!


 (she) and she'd been my best friend for 6 years now and my girlfriend for 2 years. its just a gaping hole in my life. But the good news is Franklin is stuck with me and he's not going to leave me. I'm at a point where im perfectly ok moving to a place by myself and living with a dog and a whole lot of tortoises, as long as I feed them they'll "love" me


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> Why would temp banning cause a reduction in posts?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



The reason he was banned was that I accidentally clicked on his post in a spam thread instead of the spammer's. The 'Spam Cleaner' program on the forum does a bunch of things automatically, which includes moving all of their threads over to the 'To be Deleted' section of the forum and deleting all of their posts in other members' threads. I wasn't sure if there was an automatic way to bring everything back into public view, so I manually moved/undeleted ~500 of his posts back into public view. That is why only some of his posts came back immediately. Yesterday I found a way to do it automatically that is built into the software, so Josh did that to bring everything else back.


----------



## StarSapphire22

New word: turtletastic.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> New word: turtletastic.


New word:
Turdle


----------



## StarSapphire22

See attached.


----------



## AZtortMom

lisa127 said:


> My neighbors across the street have their blow up Santa in the front yard today. Why??


When I see stuff like this, I get a very itchy trigger finger


----------



## tortoisetime565

smarch said:


> (she) and she'd been my best friend for 6 years now and my girlfriend for 2 years. its just a gaping hole in my life. But the good news is Franklin is stuck with me and he's not going to leave me. I'm at a point where im perfectly ok moving to a place by myself and living with a dog and a whole lot of tortoises, as long as I feed them they'll "love" me



Sorry, she. But still. If she left then she isn't worth it. You a nice person. She is the one missing out. Not you.


----------



## AZtortMom

smarch said:


> (she) and she'd been my best friend for 6 years now and my girlfriend for 2 years. its just a gaping hole in my life. But the good news is Franklin is stuck with me and he's not going to leave me. I'm at a point where im perfectly ok moving to a place by myself and living with a dog and a whole lot of tortoises, as long as I feed them they'll "love" me


When my hubby to be starts getting fresh with me, I tell him he needs to watch it because the torts are his replacement


----------



## Abdulla6169

@Elohi can relate to to this:


She relates to coffee


----------



## smarch

tortoisetime565 said:


> Sorry, she. But still. If she left then she isn't worth it. You a nice person. She is the one missing out. Not you.


 Nah don't appologise, you wouldn't have known shes a she and I forget that its not "normal" since it is to me, lol but we can get off that topic before it causes trouble. 
Thanks, I seem to forget i'm a good person, I have confidence issues, especially now. I know she left so too bad to her, and I believe shes missing out, its not really that I miss her its the hole in my life since she'd been there so long.


----------



## smarch

AZtortMom said:


> When my hubby to be starts getting fresh with me, I tell him he needs to watch it because the torts are his replacement


 If I had the room in my house for another tortoise, Franklin would already have a brother! I relate to animals better than people anyways! Franklin never talks back or leaves...in fact i'd be alarmed if one day he talked back to me lol, i'm always having "converstions" with him... its actually why I believe having no experience with kids that I'm still pretty good with them, because I definitely talk to Frank like he's a baby lol its quite funny!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, Sarah...People! Who needs 'em. My husband died in '83 and I've been alone ever since. At first I was very lonely, but after a while you get used to it and come to realize, "Hey...I'm only responsible for myself. I no longer have to tell anyone I'm going and I'll be back later. " I like that. I'm basically a selfish person. I don't like sharing my life with anyone. I'm like my tortoises in that respect.

You'll be fine. And as young as you are, someone will come into your life eventually if you're open to it.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, Sarah...People! Who needs 'em. My husband died in '83 and I've been alone ever since. At first I was very lonely, but after a while you get used to it and come to realize, "Hey...I'm only responsible for myself. I no longer have to tell anyone I'm going and I'll be back later. " I like that. I'm basically a selfish person. I don't like sharing my life with anyone. I'm like my tortoises in that respect.
> 
> You'll be fine. And as young as you are, someone will come into your life eventually if you're open to it.


 I'm open to others coming into my life, but I know right now I'm too damaged, not over her, and certainly too emotionally scarred right now too afraid to let anyone in, so I'm pretty much just working wth being alone. I do still have to deal with telling my parents where i'm going and when and stuff, but there is a certain freedom to being alone. Franklin listens to me.. he may have no idea what i'm saying but at least he looks at me when I talk lol


----------



## StarSapphire22

Wedding gifts are arriving!


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Wedding gifts are arriving!


No Galapagos tortoises, don't they know you better, lol


----------



## StarSapphire22

Well, I picked all those out and don't want a giant tortoise, so I'd say they know me well.

I am super excited about the dishes set. The plates are the first piece we've gotten. Now for cereal bowls, fruit bowls, salad plates, mugs, and salt and pepper shakers. 

Someone bought the silverware, but I'll probably get that tomorrow.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Well, I picked all those out and don't want a giant tortoise, so I'd say they know me well.
> 
> I am super excited about the dishes set. The plates are the first piece we've gotten. Now for cereal bowls, fruit bowls, salad plates, mugs, and salt and pepper shakers.
> 
> Someone bought the silverware, but I'll probably get that tomorrow.


I'm so happy for you!


----------



## StarSapphire22

If anyone wants to see the rest of the set its here: http://olkandvoss.ourwedding.com/view/5258813377012508/30648490

The silverware is in the target registry though.


----------



## sibi

Tiff went to work. Hopefully, she'll be back on later to let us know why Dylan hasn't been on chat today. Sarah, sorry to hear about your breakup. Most people need other people in their lives. If we didn't, we could live like hermits and live for our animals. I, for one, am a bit of both. I love my hubby and would be devastated if I lost him somehow. I feel the same for my animals too. If I lose the one, I'll cling onto the other.


----------



## Ashes

smarch said:


> I'm open to others coming into my life, but I know right now I'm too damaged, not over her, and certainly too emotionally scarred right now too afraid to let anyone in, so I'm pretty much just working wth being alone. I do still have to deal with telling my parents where i'm going and when and stuff, but there is a certain freedom to being alone. Franklin listens to me.. he may have no idea what i'm saying but at least he looks at me when I talk lol


Take time to heal - nothing wrong with that.  and if you have your tort, who needs women?


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Wedding gifts are arriving!


Yay!!!! That's my next thing I gotta do - register. :/


----------



## StarSapphire22

We did it mostly online and spent a whole day on it and were miserable. Going into stores with the gun was fun though, at least for me.


----------



## sibi

Jess, those dishes are stunning. One of my real weaknesses are dishes. I have 4 sets: dish set from England, Poland, Japan, and the good old US A. I should take pics of them and post it here. I would like a collection on yours, Jessica. Can you tell me where you got yours from? I told you I have a real weakness


----------



## sibi

So, let's see, we have Jessica, Ashley, Tiff, and who else getting married? Noel, you're already married, am I right? Monica, I know you're married. And how's our precious Summer?


----------



## Ashes

sibi said:


> So, let's see, we have Jessica, Ashley, Tiff, and who else getting married? Noel, you're already married, am I right? Monica, I know you're married. And how's our precious Summer?


Jess is getting married in less than a month, Noel is getting married in October, then me in march!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> Jess, those dishes are stunning. One of my real weaknesses are dishes. I have 4 sets: dish set from England, Poland, Japan, and the good old US A. I should take pics of them and post it here. I would like a collection on yours, Jessica. Can you tell me where you got yours from? I told you I have a real weakness


 
The brand is fitz and Floyd and the collection is called 'Toulouse'. Its in a seafoam green or a light aqua.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> Jess is getting married in less than a month, Noel is getting married in October, then me in march!!


 
I have 4 weeks from today. 28 days. Panicpanicpanic.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> I have 4 weeks from today. 28 days. Panicpanicpanic.


No panic! It'll be perfect.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I still have lots to do and buy!


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> I still have lots to do and buy!


You have 672 hrs left  don't worry!


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> You have 672 hrs left  don't worry!


 
Not helpful.


----------



## StarSapphire22

How to make eyebrow tweezing infinitely more fun: dance party!


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> So, let's see, we have Jessica, Ashley, Tiff, and who else getting married? Noel, you're already married, am I right? Monica, I know you're married. And how's our precious Summer?


 
Ok, I got three out of four. Noel, I don't know why I though you had already gotten married. So, are you planning things for the upcoming wedding in October? When was Tiff suppose to get married?


----------



## T33's Torts

Lunch! Yay. The shirts today are hideous! Purple is NOT my color.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I got a new bed set!!! Yay!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

owowowowowowwwwww...!!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I think its impossible to listen to "I believe in a thing called love" without jumping around like a maniac.


----------



## mike taylor

I want to go home! Sitting here looking at a computer sucks .


----------



## mike taylor

I want to go home! Stuck at work looking at a computer sucks .


----------



## T33's Torts

Miiikkkee!!! I want to _go home, and stare at the computer. _Not the other way around.


----------



## smarch

sibi said:


> Tiff went to work. Hopefully, she'll be back on later to let us know why Dylan hasn't been on chat today. Sarah, sorry to hear about your breakup. Most people need other people in their lives. If we didn't, we could live like hermits and live for our animals. I, for one, am a bit of both. I love my hubby and would be devastated if I lost him somehow. I feel the same for my animals too. If I lose the one, I'll cling onto the other.


 I like to pretend I can be a hermit living amongst just my pets... but I hate being alone too, so I know what you mean. I still have Franklin so he's who I fell to, since my cat only likes me when he wants to, but franklin will always fall asleep on me watching a movie... we haven't done a movie night in a looooong time, maybe after I go to the gym tonight i'll put in a movie for us... now just which of us "picks" the movie lol (he's an ice age fan hahaha but i'm feeling more scary movie like)


----------



## smarch

Ashes said:


> Take time to heal - nothing wrong with that.  and if you have your tort, who needs women?


 For the sake of argument I can just get a little lady tort and then I'll have woman lol.... still hesitant to the idea of a female tort and eggs though!
But its advice like this, that for no particular reason at all, speaks to me the greatest, thank you


----------



## Elohi

sibi said:


> So, let's see, we have Jessica, Ashley, Tiff, and who else getting married? Noel, you're already married, am I right? Monica, I know you're married. And how's our precious Summer?



Summer is settling in wonderfully. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Summer is settling in wonderfully.
> View attachment 88865
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Which ones summer?


----------



## Elohi

Top left is summer. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

SUMMER. WATSON. 
BEANS. FRECKLES. 
PENNY. BYRON. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

Look at that hefty Russian! Bottom left!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Here's my new bed set!! I love it!! Like the tortoise pillows? They are pictures of oogway!


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Look at that hefty Russian! Bottom left!


That's Penny. She's a beast, and eats like one too. She eats more than the rest of them put together. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> Here's my new bed set!! I love it!! Like the tortoise pillows? They are pictures of oogway!


It feels funky, fits your style


----------



## StarSapphire22

Eyebrow tweezing, leg shaving, facial masks, teeth whitening, worm farming. You know, what every 22 year old girl does in her spare time...


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> That's Penny. She's a beast, and eats like one too. She eats more than the rest of them put together.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


My female Russian does the same... When I can find her. She can escape from anything. I've gotten to where I just let her roam the yard because she gets out so much. I always see her. But she's very discreet. And much happier out of the 6' x 8, enclosure I have for her.


----------



## T33's Torts

I love the pattern, Isaiah!


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> I love the pattern, Isaiah!


Thanks tiff! Its aztechey-mayan.... Lol. I liked the blue... It makes me wanna repaint my room light blue.......................... Mom!!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Eyebrow tweezing, leg shaving, facial masks, teeth whitening, worm farming. You know, what every 22 year old girl does in her spare time...


You my dear are setting a horrible stereotype for 22 year old girls!


----------



## Ashes

smarch said:


> For the sake of argument I can just get a little lady tort and then I'll have woman lol.... still hesitant to the idea of a female tort and eggs though!
> But its advice like this, that for no particular reason at all, speaks to me the greatest, thank you


There ya go!! A little lady tort it is!  and you are very welcome - I'm sure you've already learned this, but the people here are pretty cool and help each other when they can. I rant here sometimes because I really don't have close friends - the people here ARE my close friends....  Plus everyone here listens and gives me unbiased opinions.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm tired.


----------



## Elohi

I'm supposed to go play bunco tonight with my neighbors but the theme is white trash. Not sure how I'm going to work that LOL. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## smarch

Ashes said:


> There ya go!! A little lady tort it is!  and you are very welcome - I'm sure you've already learned this, but the people here are pretty cool and help each other when they can. I rant here sometimes because I really don't have close friends - the people here ARE my close friends....  Plus everyone here listens and gives me unbiased opinions.


 If only I had room for that lady tort now!! but yeah I don't even have the room for franklin right now, and Franklin's never going to have a roommate anyways so that's a whole lot of space I don't got lol. 
I'm part of 2 other forums, not at all related to pets and one no one ever really responds to me, and the other theyre flat out unhelpful, the people here even though don't share my life stories have tortoises and I guess that's enough to bring us together! And the fact that we own tortoises is what makes us similar means there are so many people with different lifestyles and experiences from everywhere to give all sorts on insight i'd never thought of.


----------



## tortoisetime565

AbdullaAli said:


> It feels funky, fits your style


Thank you!


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> You my dear are setting a horrible stereotype for 22 year old girls!


 
Worm farming is a vital skill! 

Seriously though, this teeth whitening system rocks. And I'm all done pulling tiny hairs out of my face, so yay.

When I'm done, I should count how many beauty treatments I did today. Eeeep.


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> Worm farming is a vital skill!
> 
> Seriously though, this teeth whitening system rocks. And I'm all done pulling tiny hairs out of my face, so yay.
> 
> When I'm done, I should count how many beauty treatments I did today. Eeeep.


 We should have a little contest to see what lady (or man they can too lol) does the most beauty treatments on a specific day, we'd have a whole bunch of shiny sqeaky clean TFOers


----------



## StarSapphire22

So far I'm at 5, but I'm estimating another 11 to go.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Worm farming is a vital skill!
> 
> Seriously though, this teeth whitening system rocks. And I'm all done pulling tiny hairs out of my face, so yay.
> 
> When I'm done, I should count how many beauty treatments I did today. Eeeep.


What teeth whitening system? I'm lookin for one that works but doesn't overdo it.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Pic attached. We got it at target it was like $35...so about the same as white strips. It's done in 2 minute segments and you can do one treatment a day or 20. Its up to you. I've done about 6 or 7 now and I've gone from a 10 on the shade chart to a 6.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh man Jessica! I don't do anything of those things. Ever. Although, I do shave often. I haven't put on makeup in like 4 days.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I never do makeup unless its a special occasion. I do facial masks once a week or so but that's really it, other than shaving and other daily kindof stuff.

I just have to cause of this weekend.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Sleepy demon kitty is letting me snuggle with him. I should get in the shower but love from him is so rare...


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> We should have a little contest to see what lady (or man they can too lol) does the most beauty treatments on a specific day, we'd have a whole bunch of shiny sqeaky clean TFOers


I'm out, lol


----------



## T33's Torts

Elohi said:


> I'm supposed to go play bunco tonight with my neighbors but the theme is white trash. Not sure how I'm going to work that LOL.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


My friend had a similar party. It was soooo much fun!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Kitty snuggles!


----------



## StarSapphire22

He's so cute! And evil. But more importantly, cute.


----------



## Ashes

Lol!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Night TFO


----------



## RosieRedfoot

StarSapphire22 said:


> I've been thinking about using them! How's their customer service?



Amazingly well. You always get a live person when you call and their app works well too. I've only had to call once and they resolved everything.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

And I just sifted through 12 pages of chat. Phew! 

Hungry now and a gyro sounds good. 

At work today I helped reorganize (aka Kim pushes 50-80 pound carts through various long corridors for 3 hours) followed by sweeping, mopping, organizing shelves, and sweeping and mopping (again). I had to walk a half mile to work then 7.5 hours on my feet, then half mile back to my car. If I don't lose weight I think I'm broken.


----------



## tortoisetime565

StarSapphire22 said:


> I am thinking of doing a contest on instagram...but can't think of a prize. :/





AbdullaAli said:


> Mazuri! From @tortoisetime565, reptile supplies, an iPad mini, a kindle, photography stuff, a hatchling set up, etc



@tortoisetime565, aka, me. Would be happy to donate 1 lb of Mazuri tortoise diet to a contest. As long as he got honorable mention credit in the said contest.......


----------



## christinaland128

Ok youz guys! Number one, I would participate in a contest for Mazuri. That sounds fun. Number two, if you haven't seen yet, I've been painting pics of Tortoises in my spare time. So send me your favorite Tort pic and I'll paint it, and if you like it you can buy it off me for $20. Which is inexpensive. I just enjoy doing it.


----------



## tortoisetime565

christinaland128 said:


> Ok youz guys! Number one, I would participate in a contest for Mazuri. That sounds fun. Number two, if you haven't seen yet, I've been painting pics of Tortoises in my spare time. So send me your favorite Tort pic and I'll paint it, and if you like it you can buy it off me for $20. Which is inexpensive. I just enjoy doing it.



Can you make one of Professor Sweet potato eating a sweet potato on a cloud with a cigar and poker chips?


----------



## Abdulla6169

christinaland128 said:


> Ok youz guys! Number one, I would participate in a contest for Mazuri. That sounds fun. Number two, if you haven't seen yet, I've been painting pics of Tortoises in my spare time. So send me your favorite Tort pic and I'll paint it, and if you like it you can buy it off me for $20. Which is inexpensive. I just enjoy doing it.


Paintings for the contest


----------



## Abdulla6169

I think we should have more than one prize, more prizes=more contestants !  


And yes I type in my sleep...


----------



## tortoisetime565

For contest I was going to get a block of Eco earth, a hide, moss, some fake foliage deco, and a 1 lb bag of Mazuri. Originally I was going to do it at 750 followers but I'm going to do it at 500. I'm at like 477 now.


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> I am thinking of doing a contest on instagram...but can't think of a prize. :/




What's your Instagram name?


----------



## tortoisetime565

tortdad said:


> What's your Instagram name?


Jessica runs the 'TortoiseForum' Instagram.


----------



## tortdad

tortoisetime565 said:


> Jessica runs the 'TortoiseForum' Instagram.


I'll have to look that up. I just reactivated my Instagram today. I saw a StarSapphire22 on Instagram but it only had like 15 followers so I didn't think you'd do well with a contest with that many people


----------



## T33's Torts

Which is @tortoiseforum and Isaiah's is @tortoisetime565. Me's is private.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm sleepy.


----------



## tortdad

Just found it and I added you too


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> I'm sleepy.




WAKE UP!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Tiffs is 'bigbootyjudy'


----------



## christinaland128

tortoisetime565 said:


> Can you make one of Professor Sweet potato eating a sweet potato on a cloud with a cigar and poker chips?


Yes. Lol that's brilliant. I may have to do that. Of course he smokes cigars, he's the Professor.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Tiffs is 'bigbootyjudy'


 Ummm... No!  Isaiah you're such a dork!


----------



## tortoisetime565

christinaland128 said:


> Yes. Lol that's brilliant. I may have to do that. Of course he smokes cigars, he's the Professor.


Like a duh! Lol. That's a painting I would buy!!


----------



## christinaland128

So my neighbor's retired dad is growing all kinds of organic flowers. My question is, if he were to start up a website targeted to us Tort nerds, do you think he'd get some clientele? People interested in buying organically grown well started plants? Because I would. I CANNOT find organic plants!!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

christinaland128 said:


> So my neighbor's retired dad is growing all kinds of organic flowers. My question is, if he were to start up a website targeted to us Tort nerds, do you think he'd get some clientele? People interested in buying organically grown well started plants? Because I would. I CANNOT find organic plants!!!



I might depending on pricing.


----------



## T33's Torts

DFTBA


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> Ok, I got three out of four. Noel, I don't know why I though you had already gotten married. So, are you planning things for the upcoming wedding in October? When was Tiff suppose to get married?


Yes I am. Frankly I'm trying not to get overwhelmed with things. Right now I'm having a hard time finding a photographer that isn't going to cost me an arm and a leg..ugh. So far I've got quotes 4,000 and 2,000 really?!


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> DFTBA


I am always awesome.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, did you know that? I'm super suprised. But then again, you'd know this sh!t.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Hey, did you know that? I'm super suprised. But then again, you'd know this sh!t.


I saw it on tumble once. Lol. Don't be jealous!


----------



## Elohi

Headed to white trash bunco. Ohhhhhhhhhh boy! Hahaha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I saw it on tumblr once. Lol. Don't be jealous!


I didn't like tumblr. I made an account, but I'd rather use it without an account. So you're not a nerdfighter.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Anybody have a ridiculously annoying pet peeve that happens ALL the time?


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> I didn't like tumblr. I made an account, but I'd rather use it without an account. So you're not a nerdfighter.


I use it w/o an account. But yes I am pro nerd.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Anybody have a ridiculously annoying pet peeve that happens ALL the time?


Example please


----------



## T33's Torts

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Anybody have a ridiculously annoying pet peeve that happens ALL the time?


You mean humans? Yes, they irritate me.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I use it w/o an account. But yes I am pro nerd.


Hey, you should come to LA for the nerdfighteria thing in October! I may or may not be in DC, but I'd love to go.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hello?


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Ken!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey buddy! How the 'ell are ya? You home from work now? How's my other buddy doing as well?


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Ken! Happy Friday


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Example please


Well, Tiff gave a pretty good example  Let's see, for me, dry power (flour etc) on my skin, library being pronounced liberry, things that aren't in THE DIRECT CENTER of their 'space'...


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey buddy! How the 'ell are ya? You home from work now? How's my other buddy doing as well?



Me is doing alright. Better after a cup (umm.. four) of coffee. He's doing as alright as I am. I think they gave him more pain meds, and a teddy bear. The hospital staff made me eat a bowl of cereal this morning. I have another 40 minutes, but literally no puppies got adopted today.  You want 27 dogs? Maybe Ava could have some friends!


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Hey, you should come to LA for the nerdfighteria thing in October! I may or may not be in DC, but I'd love to go.


I'm going to be in Disney world in Florida for the second/third week of December!


----------



## T33's Torts

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, Tiff gave a pretty good example  Let's see, for me, dry power (flour etc) on my skin, library being pronounced liberry, things that aren't in THE DIRECT CENTER of their 'space'...


I call that center-iris. My bestie has that 'issue'. She came over to my house when i first moved in, and with a ruler, she aligned EVERYTHING.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm going to be in Disney world in Florida for the second/third week of December!


Excuse me, Florida is very far from LA.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

T33's Torts said:


> I call that center-iris. My bestie has that 'issue'. She came over to my house when i first moved in, and with a ruler, she aligned EVERYTHING.


 Well, it just doesn't look right otherwise!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm going to be in Disney world in Florida for the second/third week of December!



Watch out for all those gators... wouldn't be good


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Ken! Happy Friday


Thank you much!
D isn't stuck there is he? I mean, he isn't stuck at the hosp., right?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah, for now.


----------



## christinaland128

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm going to be in Disney world in Florida for the second/third week of December!


I think you'll need some hair clips from me for your Disney trip! www.facebook.com/cuteyclips


----------



## T33's Torts

Yes, I agree Christina. Is needs some cutey clips.


----------



## T33's Torts

Then we could call him Issy!!! Ha!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Yeah, for now.


I almost post swore just now. Now Karen's gonna wonder why I'm half teary tonight…careful how you follow that.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Excuse me, Florida is very far from LA.


Yes, but not if you're in DC!  maybe we can hangout one day!


----------



## T33's Torts

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Watch out for all those gators... wouldn't be good


Did we ever catch your name? Or am i just blanking out here?


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Yes, but not if you're in DC!  maybe we can hangout one day!


DC and Florida are pretty far too, just saying'.  But yeah, totally.


----------



## tortoisetime565

christinaland128 said:


> I think you'll need some hair clips from me for your Disney trip! www.facebook.com/cuteyclips


So you paint, raise turtles and kids, make hair clips. And you missed my birthday... Hmmmm.. 

And there are no kids going.
So no clips! (Edna mode voice.)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

No... Don't think I ever mentioned it  Delaney, pleasure to meet you (hand shake  )


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> And there are no kids going.


Well, you can't drink… sooooo…?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Has any one seen this picture before? Kind of like a turtle burger... Although I'd never eat one !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Look what Heather got for moving to Oregon. Now a road trip maybe in order.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I almost post swore just now. Now Karen's gonna wonder why I'm half teary tonight…careful how you follow that.


Post swearing, it may be time to consider putting your censorship-ninja-skillz to use.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Well, you can't drink… sooooo…?


Physically I can drink. Legally I can't. There's a difference, Tiff.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

“Well sh¡t"


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Look what Heather got for moving to Oregon. Now a road trip maybe in order.
> View attachment 88899


Wow! Congrats! I will always live closer to one. So ha! (I can walk 5 minutes and be at the back of one) *evil laughter*


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Physically I can drink. Legally I can't. There's a difference, Tiff.


Oh man. You have no idea. I was a horrible teenager..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What is this, “walk" you speak of?


----------



## T33's Torts

My bad. I can _drive _2 minutes to the local In'n'Out.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Oh man. You have no idea. I was a horrible teenager..


I'm a good child. I have no want or need to go party or drink. My parents would let me drink in the house but I don't. Besides drinking make you have to pee and peeing means going downstairs to the bathroom... No thanks.


----------



## T33's Torts

But FYI, 'walking' is the motion of throwing your legs, one at a time, outwards in the direction you want to move in. My favorite line of TFiOS is "Augustus puffed out his cheeks, balanced on his leg, and twisted his hips, throwing his prosthetic forward. "Fine." he mumbled." I have that memorized.


----------



## Bbcatcher

So my adult Russian might be gravid and preparing a nest site. Do they use their front legs to dig a hole too, or just their back legs?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If I for five minutes did something without a car from my house, I'd likely be out there someplace


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm a good child. I have no want or need to go party or drink. My parents would let me drink in the house but I don't. Besides drinking make you have to pee and peeing means going downstairs to the bathroom... No thanks.


I am not, nor have i ever been one for parties. I was completely a goody 2 shoes. Dilly corrupted me. So i blame him.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, are you sitting in a bush?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Ken, are you sitting in a bush?


No. That's a trumpet vine that grows on our deck/sittin' area. 

Dill corrupted you…HA!!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

When i was little I was a VERY good kid! I kept up straight A's even through high school! When i was a freshman he spiked whatever I had in my lunch, and I didn't notice until _after_ I finished it.


----------



## T33's Torts

Remember my post a long while back about my car getting key'd? It was my sister's friend.  Good kid though. Kind of weird.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Remember my post a long while back about my car getting key'd? It was my sister's friend.  Good kid though. Kind of weird.


Where I come from, we don't call that good or weird…


----------



## christinaland128

tortoisetime565 said:


> So you paint, raise turtles and kids, make hair clips. And you missed my birthday... Hmmmm..
> 
> And there are no kids going.
> So no clips! (Edna mode voice.)


Lol lol


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Where I come from, we don't call that good or weird…


Good person, bad action. Weird that he'd do such a thing. I'm surprised.


----------



## mike taylor

Maybe he has a thing for you tiff then he seen your boy toy Dylan . Is his phone with him? If so love you bro!


----------



## T33's Torts

Being he dated my 16 year old sister that would be very, very weird. I just finished sharpie-ing it in. Easy and cheap.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah young guys do stupid stuff to get attention from hot girls . Sorry Dylan! Haha When you fill up to it you can send me a picture of your middle finger if you know what I'm saying . Haha Hope your back home soon bro.


----------



## T33's Torts

Off from work Mike? I don't see a problem with staring at a computer all day!


----------



## mike taylor

Do it five days a week doing proposals . Only to be told your quote was to high . Or doing safety reports because one of your electricians had his head up is butt and messed something up .


----------



## T33's Torts

I take it you could take advantage of this weekend.  Why don'tcha start a petting zoo or something? Mike's Miniature Mules? $25 for a 5 minute ride? Pet a tortoise at your own risk? Snapper shows every hour?


----------



## T33's Torts

That could quite possibly get me to TX.


----------



## mike taylor

I may have to talk to Kelly and be a zoo keeper at his zoo he's starting. You can come and clean poop with us . Ha ha


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> That could quite possibly get me to TX.


Liar.


----------



## Telid

mike taylor said:


> I may have to talk to Kelly and be a zoo keeper at his zoo he's starting. You can come and clean poop with us . Ha ha


I like that idea myself. I'm getting sick of desk job - poop shoveling doesn't sound so bad.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey! _I _do not scoop poop! Typically that's Dylan's job. Lately, I've recruited my friend Harry to do the dirty work.


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> Liar.


You never know. I never thought I'd drive 820 miles in less than a weekend, but I certainly did.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Man you guys are post-happy lately!

I get a weekend off, hooray! 

I'm sleepy. Physical labor and getting up early will do that to ya  I'll sleep deeply tonight though.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I would gladly be your poop scooper tiff!


----------



## mike taylor

Man you know that move I Bought a Zoo that would be awesome to live on in a zoo like that . Maybe one day I'll have an animal removal company . How awesome would it be to be able to catch snakes and gators and get paid for it


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm basically a poop scooper too. But I dress like this:


----------



## mike taylor

What are you doing?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> What are you doing?


Those are mice racks, Mike.


----------



## mike taylor

I bet it smells really good in that room.


----------



## Kerryann

How many of you would be my partner in crime?
http://www.daily-journal.com/news/l...cle_7b2f0798-1353-11e4-9f13-001a4bcf6878.html


----------



## mike taylor

Thats funny . Hope the find him before it gets to cold .


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> What is a virtual race? A virtual race is a “race” that can be run anywhere you are – no specific starting time or starting place… Occasionally they have specific dates, or sometimes the dates will range a week or two to give you time to finish it. Just pick your favorite running path or trail and RUN.
> From the internet


online running? how many calories do you burn?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That is funny!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> online running? how many calories do you burn?


I was thinking kilowatts, but calories works as well.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, typing takes a lot energy! I have a headache. I'm almost dizzy and kinda nauseous. I think thats from eating though. Or because I'm not used to not sleeping. I don't know how Luke does it. I most definitely can't.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I would gladly be your poop scooper tiff!


You're so cute Isaiah.  You know significantly more about tortoises than Dyl or Haz, so you'd have to more important (and less gross) tasks. Poor you.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> Eyebrow tweezing, leg shaving, facial masks, teeth whitening, worm farming. You know, what every 22 year old girl does in her spare time...


I almost missed the worm farming


----------



## mike taylor

Man I wished we all lived closer . We could have some bad *** parties scooping poop and picking weeds.


----------



## Ashes

Guys..... I just ate at a new mexican restaurant.......

And I don't feel so good.......


----------



## T33's Torts

Sounds like fun.
We should raise money to get tix so we can all meet somewhere. Mike, my idea for you is this: you have people pay to throw tomatoes at you. Bonus if you wear a bikini.  Two things people love, tomatoes and seeing you humiliated. 
*evil laugh* Umm.. yeah.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Give us some notice and Karen and I would be happy to host a tortoise bash at the “Circle Double K Tortoise and Cat Ranch"!


----------



## mike taylor

What! Tiffany now why? What did I do! Haha


----------



## Kerryann

I am doing the fun stuff for work. I am doing a hand hack for a client right now. This is what I live for


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hand hack somehow sounds, ummm, well, ummm…


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> What! Tiffany now why? What did I do! Haha


I couldn't help myself!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> What! Tiffany now why? What did I do! Haha


Ummm, woke up breathing?


----------



## mike taylor

It would be funny . Yesterday I had my shirt off and my son shot me 20 times in the back with an air soft gun . There's nothing soft about an air soft bebe.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> You're so cute Isaiah.  You know significantly more about tortoises than Dyl or Haz, so you'd have to more important (and less gross) tasks. Poor you.


Darn. Over qualified! Lol


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Thats funny . Hope the find him before it gets to cold .


Yah me too because Mackinac is way too cold for him in the winter.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Bbcatcher said:


> So my adult Russian might be gravid and preparing a nest site. Do they use their front legs to dig a hole too, or just their back legs?


Just the back ones


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Ashes said:


> Guys..... I just ate at a new mexican restaurant.......
> 
> And I don't feel so good.......


 
Might have been their beans


----------



## mike taylor

Check this out! How long before you think Harry trys to hump it? Ha ha


----------



## StarSapphire22

Hi.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm tired. When I first read that, thinking of my human-friend Harry, I was like, ummm???

The difference between your tort and my friend is that my friend would offer to buy it a drink first.


----------



## tortoisetime565

mike taylor said:


> Check this out! How long before you think Harry trys to hump it? Ha ha


Is it a pot? I want one!!


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> It would be funny . Yesterday I had my shirt off and my son shot me 20 times in the back with an air soft gun . There's nothing soft about an air soft bebe.


Just think, it would've been a lot worse just a little bit lower...


----------



## Ashes

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Might have been their beans


Hi Delaney! I'm Ashley. And I never usually eat beans.... but I had some this time.... :/ then again, I've come to realize more and more that my body doesn't handle my favorite food anymore (Mexican).... And that makes me sad....


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Hi.


Hi Jess!


----------



## mike taylor

Yes it is a pot . I'm going to dril a hole in the mouth so I can turn it into a fountain . Then I'm going to fill it with water plants to make a filter system for Harry's pond .


----------



## tortoisetime565

mike taylor said:


> Yes it is a pot . I'm going to dril a hole in the mouth so I can turn it into a fountain . Then I'm going to fill it with water plants to make a filter system for Harry's pond .


Or.... Or you could ship it to yours truly, me. And I'll be you and Harry's best friend.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> Hi Jess!


 
Picked up my dress and I got my nails did...then I went to my brother in laws baseball game. Tired. Bed. Have hiccups. Can't sleep. Eff hiccups.

Big day tomorrow.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Yes it is a pot . I'm going to dril a hole in the mouth so I can turn it into a fountain . Then I'm going to fill it with water plants to make a filter system for Harry's pond .


But.. but mike. How the heck is he supposed to have any fun when you just go and turn things into fountains?!


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Picked up my dress and I got my nails did...then I went to my brother in laws baseball game. Tired. Bed. Have hiccups. Can't sleep. Eff hiccups.
> 
> Big day tomorrow.


It's gonna be so exciting!!!


----------



## mike taylor

I bet he will figure it out .


----------



## T33's Torts

No doubt he will.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

On further investigation, In-N-Out in Medford is not reality.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> I bet he will figure it out .


I just sent you a pm, Mike.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So my gut is trashed today, Tiffany's is, and Ashley's is… were all the hip kids. Lol.


----------



## Ashes

Lol right?! Damn Mexican. Food that is. Lol.


----------



## mike taylor

Its the cheese


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just sent you a pm, Mike.


Uh-oh... Are you planning on sucking Mike into your tortoise porn industry?


----------



## T33's Torts

I had to show a nurse my ID, because she goes, "You can't be up here without an adult." Ummm.... I'm like 99% positive I'm an adult.


----------



## mike taylor

There will be no sucking of Mike!


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> I had to show a nurse my ID, because she goes, "You can't be up here without an adult." Ummm.... I'm like 99% positive I'm an adult.



Bwahahahahahaha!! Lol. That's good. I look 12.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm off to bed wee daintys. night!


----------



## T33's Torts

Well it sounds really dirty when you put it that way Mike! Have you heard the Assumption Song?


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Bwahahahahahaha!! Lol. That's good. I look 12.


A) I don't enjoy this, I'm 22 and b ) you do not look 12.


----------



## T33's Torts

Nighty night Issy..


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Hi Delaney! I'm Ashley. And I never usually eat beans.... but I had some this time.... :/ then again, I've come to realize more and more that my body doesn't handle my favorite food anymore (Mexican).... And that makes me sad....


Do you think its the grease or fiber?


----------



## mike taylor

Tooooooooo funny!


----------



## Elohi

Hey heyyyy. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Tooooooooo funny!


----------



## T33's Torts

Elohi said:


> Hey heyyyy.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Hi Monica!


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> Hi Monica!


Well hello Tiff! How is your evening?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Not all that bad.  For a while I was reading Chat posts to Dyl. Now I'm drinking weak hospital coffee.


----------



## T33's Torts

How are things in Texas?


----------



## Elohi

I hope he knows how many strangers are rooting for him. 

Things in Texas are pretty good. I had a blast at tacky bunco. My neighbors are CRAZY so it's a lot of fun. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Y'all aren't strangers! You guys are my tort family!  
Is it hot over there like it is here? It was 101 today.


----------



## T33's Torts

I've lost 6 pounds in less than two weeks.


----------



## Elohi

Yeah it's been hot and when I walked out of my friends house to come home it was sticky and hot at 10:30pm. 





Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> I've lost 6 pounds in less than two weeks.


Do you like nuts and nut butters? Those are good to eat on the go or when you aren't feeling up to anything else. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

It's super dry here. Unpleasant. 

I've been munching on almonds and peanuts.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey I'm going to sleep so good night . Hey tiffany punch Dylan for me but not knock you off a bike hard just a little like punch . Tell him we want to see him in chat tomorrow .


----------



## T33's Torts

Thanks for the specification Mike.  Good night!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm missing Steven. Only a few more days I think.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Well it sounds really dirty when you put it that way Mike! Have you heard the Assumption Song?


I didn't get volume…


----------



## T33's Torts

Then... ummm... turn it up! Try YouTubeing "The Assumption Song" it's the first video.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Uh-oh... Are you planning on sucking Mike into your tortoise porn industry?


----------



## T33's Torts

"Hey look! The humans are at it again, better take a picture!" -Ken's tortoises.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's the flying airplane…


----------



## T33's Torts

Airplanes don't fly..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's a yoga move.


----------



## T33's Torts

Are you a closet yoga master? Tortoise rancher by day, yoga instructor by night?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Only for the never mind. Chicks in spandex, yeah, that's it.


----------



## T33's Torts

I just nodded off and dropped my phone on my face.


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> I just nodded off and dropped my phone on my face.


 LMAO. I have done that more times than I care to admit. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Haha both of you. When I lay down, it's to sleep. Nothing lands on my face.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monica,
What are you doing still up?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good morning TFO! Not living in American timing now


----------



## T33's Torts

It's okay.  Good morning.


----------



## tortdad

Good morning all. Time for me to get up and get ready to go to work!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Why am I incapable of sleeping in?!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning all!! Jess I wake up at like b7:30. I love it. Itsy easy to wake up!!


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> Do you think its the grease or fiber?


Hmm..... I don't know. I thought grease..... Or that my body just hates me anymore. Lol.


----------



## Ashes

Morning all! Going to pick up my dress and check out bridesmaid dresses!


----------



## lisa127

Have fun!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Ashes said:


> Hi Delaney! I'm Ashley. And I never usually eat beans.... but I had some this time.... :/ then again, I've come to realize more and more that my body doesn't handle my favorite food anymore (Mexican).... And that makes me sad....



Beans don't like me either


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Monica,
> What are you doing still up?


Totally regretting staying up so late. I'm so tired this morning, it hurts. I went to bunco then watched a couple episodes of downton Abbey. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> Hmm..... I don't know. I thought grease..... Or that my body just hates me anymore. Lol.


I think it's the spices & beans.... Causes too much gas in the body


----------



## StarSapphire22

I am getting ready for today. First a venue visit with my parents, then bridal shower, then a short break, then dinner, then bachelorette. I think. I really wish I knew what was going on today. :/


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> I really wish I knew what was going on today. :/


Don't worry. This is what happens to some people everyday... Your just too stressed, listen to some music


----------



## StarSapphire22

Well that's kinda what happens when you have social anxiety and are being thrown together with a bunch of people you don't know that well all day and don't know what you're doing.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

StarSapphire22 said:


> I am getting ready for today. First a venue visit with my parents, then bridal shower, then a short break, then dinner, then bachelorette. I think. I really wish I knew what was going on today. :/




Your torts will understand...  and they always seem sympathetic


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Your torts will understand...  and they always seem sympathetic


As long as she has food


----------



## StarSapphire22

Oh and lets not forget that I have to be the center of attention all day too!


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> As long as she has food


 
Only radicchio is acceptable as a Littlefoot bribe.


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> Oh and lets not forget that I have to be the center of attention all day too!



Just relax and try to enjoy your day. Let go and roll with it, you've got to be DFW


----------



## Abdulla6169

Super excited is out the Mall of the World in Dubai, it has some awesome features: largest mall in the world, the first indoor air-conditioned city (a family can stay 1 week in it), the largest indoor theme park, 7km air-conditioned streets, 3 million square foot wellness center, 100 hotels & 20,000 hotel apartments, Cultural district comprising theaters built around New York’s Broadway, The Celebration Walk, similar to the Ramblas Street in Barcelona and shopping streets based on London’s Oxford Street, Dubai’s largest celebration centre accommodating 15,000 revelers... It's Going to cost 25 billion AED ($6,807,357,195.64), and 2.5 billion AED is going to be used each year for 10 years. That & the expo 2020 that's going to be hosted there


----------



## tortoisetime565

I had a dream about turtles.. Radiated tortoises to be specific.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> I had a dream about turtles.. Radiated tortoises to be specific.


What did they do? Did they like your new bed sheets?


----------



## tortoisetime565

AbdullaAli said:


> What did they do? Did they like your new bed sheets?


No. Llol. A new animal tour place opened up and I got hired.. I gave tours but I remember the Radiated torts the most. And there were pigs. And goats..


----------



## T33's Torts

Got a call this morning. Apparently Harry angered Tank and got himself cornered. Drove alllll the way there, "Dude! Why didn't you just step over him?!" "He doesn't like that."


----------



## T33's Torts

I have a LOT to do today. *sighs*


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Got a call this morning. Apparently Harry angered Tank and got himself cornered. Drove alllll the way there, "Dude! Why didn't you just step over him?!" "He doesn't like that."





T33's Torts said:


> I have a LOT to do today. *sighs*


Tank is sassy! 

I have nothing to do today.. I have a date with a 3 lb bag of cheese its and a 2 liter of root beer.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, what happened to your invisible girly? I liked her!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Tank is sassy!


No, Harry's just an airhead.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Super excited is out the Mall of the World in Dubai,)


Good morning Brother! I slept in and it was good.
So are you at The Mall or going to be?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning Brother! I slept in and it was good.
> So are you at The Mall or going to be?


It'll open at 2025 so there's plenty of time for tort people to come


----------



## tortoisetime565

I think I'm going to watch TV all day and eat food..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> It'll open at 2025 so there's plenty of time for tort people to come


I must have seen a report, seems like 5 years ago, about the building of it. I just thought it was already built.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I think I'm going to watch TV all day and eat food..


So far I've listened to 2 new albums (none of which were good) and made one list. (And I ate half a banana.)


----------



## Yvonne G

Good Saturday Morning to all you crazy chatters!

Misty woke me up at 5:45a and I got up and washed my hair, picked some mulberry, grape, squash leaves then chopped up a bunch of greens and leaves for the baby tortoises, fed the bigger tortoises, turned on the mister in the 'rain forest', cleaned up some pond filter mess outside the fence and now I'm in front of the computer with the fan on me trying to cool off. It's already 100F outside and its only 9:30a.

I'm going to cook something for lunch while its still cool in the house...maybe chicken-fried steak, mashed potatoes, country gravy and green beans.

To you soon-to-be-married ladies, enjoy your day! To Dylan - get well soon! we miss you on chat. To Isahiah (I never can remember how to spell that name. How about I call you "I"?) - don't eat too much and try to get outside and get some exercise. To Tiff - be Dylan's moral support. He needs you. To Ken - clean up your act!!! To AbdullaAli - did you ever tell us what to call you? To Monica - get some sleep!


----------



## T33's Torts

Yvonne, on his behalf, you can call Isaiah Issy.


----------



## T33's Torts

Actually, you're good, just drop the second h. Its 97 here! We're catching up!


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> So far I've listened to 2 new albums (none of which were good) and made one list. (And I ate half a banana.)


Tiffff you need to eat more!!


----------



## tortdad

Had to leave work early to meet the wife at the ER. Our 3 year old was jumping on the couch when he fell and busted his lip on the window sill. He put his teeth clean through his lip and busted up his gums.



They just did a cat scan to make sure he didn't break any bones in his face. Then they can sow him up he has a dentist appointment Monday to check his teeth.


----------



## sibi

Hi guys! Been taking it easy. I think I have allergies, or it could just be that tube in my nose causing irritation. I tried to read up on all you guys since yesterday, but you guts chitty chat so much, I just skipped to recent posts. Hi Tiff, Jessica, Noel, Ashley, Isaiah, Cowboy, Mike, Sarah, Kim, Monica, Abdulla, Sibi...Oh, that's me!
Where's. Jacqui and Yvonne this morning?


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh yeah! I had three kidlets...I remember those days very well!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yvonne G said:


> Good Saturday Morning to all you crazy chatters!
> 
> Misty woke me up at 5:45a and I got up and washed my hair, picked some mulberry, grape, squash leaves then chopped up a bunch of greens and leaves for the baby tortoises, fed the bigger tortoises, turned on the mister in the 'rain forest', cleaned up some pond filter mess outside the fence and now I'm in front of the computer with the fan on me trying to cool off. It's already 100F outside and its only 9:30a.
> 
> I'm going to cook something for lunch while its still cool in the house...maybe chicken-fried steak, mashed potatoes, country gravy and green beans.
> 
> To you soon-to-be-married ladies, enjoy your day! To Dylan - get well soon! we miss you on chat. To Isahiah (I never can remember how to spell that name. How about I call you "I"?) - don't eat too much and try to get outside and get some exercise. To Tiff - be Dylan's moral support. He needs you. To Ken - clean up your act!!! To AbdullaAli - did you ever tell us what to call you? To Monica - get some sleep!


Its my first day off since Wednesday!!! I wanna be fattttttttttttt! I'm going to go to the pawn show with my brother and buy new movies.  and Elis dog (my brother) is on my bed cleaning him self.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> To Ken - clean up your act!!!


Wait…what?


----------



## tortoisetime565

My name is very confusing to spell. Lol. Isaiah.  you can call me sir. Or Supermcawesomepants


----------



## sibi

[Aww... I hope he's okay. I hope this doesn't affect his permanent teeth.
OTE="tortdad, post: 906647, member: 41505"]Had to leave work early to meet the wife at the ER. Our 3 year old was jumping on the couch when he fell and busted his lip on the window sill. He put his teeth clean through his lip and busted up his gums.
View attachment 88951


They just did a cat scan to make sure he didn't break any bones in his face. Then they can sow him up he has a dentist appointment Monday to check his teeth.[/QUOTE]

Aww


----------



## Yvonne G

"Super McAwesome Pants" I think I can handle that!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortoisetime565 said:


> My name is very confusing to spell.


Mine as well. Most folks leave off the, “Amazing" part of the, “Amazing Cowboy Ken"!


----------



## tortoisetime565

sibi said:


> [Aww... I hope he's okay. I hope this doesn't affect his permanent teeth.
> OTE="tortdad, post: 906647, member: 41505"]Had to leave work early to meet the wife at the ER. Our 3 year old was jumping on the couch when he fell and busted his lip on the window sill. He put his teeth clean through his lip and busted up his gums.
> View attachment 88951
> 
> 
> They just did a cat scan to make sure he didn't break any bones in his face. Then they can sow him up he has a dentist appointment Monday to check his teeth.


 
Aww[/QUOTE]
Poor thing! I have busted many things but never like that!! Hope he recovers fast!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mine as well. Most folks leave off the, “Amazing" part of the, “Amazing Cowboy Ken"!


I have notices the lack of Awesome on the name.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yvonne G said:


> "Super McAwesome Pants" I think I can handle that!


Yay!!


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Good Saturday Morning to all you crazy chatters!
> 
> Misty woke me up at 5:45a and I got up and washed my hair, picked some mulberry, grape, squash leaves then chopped up a bunch of greens and leaves for the baby tortoises, fed the bigger tortoises, turned on the mister in the 'rain forest', cleaned up some pond filter mess outside the fence and now I'm in front of the computer with the fan on me trying to cool off. It's already 100F outside and its only 9:30a.
> 
> I'm going to cook something for lunch while its still cool in the house...maybe chicken-fried steak, mashed potatoes, country gravy and green beans.
> 
> To you soon-to-be-married ladies, enjoy your day! To Dylan - get well soon! we miss you on chat. To Isahiah (I never can remember how to spell that name. How about I call you "I"?) - don't eat too much and try to get outside and get some exercise. To Tiff - be Dylan's moral support. He needs you. To Ken - clean up your act!!! To AbdullaAli - did you ever tell us what to call you? To Monica - get some sleep!


 
Hey...what about me? Talk about being forgotten. I can feel the love...


----------



## tortoisetime565

sibi said:


> Hey...what about me? Talk about being forgotten. I can feel the love...


You can go outside to!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I only mentioned those that were on this a.m. and you hadn't signed onto chat yet.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Tiffff you need to eat more!!


No I's do not. Why don't you do me a favor and eat _for _me today?


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> No I's do not. Why don't you do me a favor and eat _for _me today?


I've been eating!! But you still need to eat!! Stay healthy!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm fine. I ate this morning, didn't I? So ha.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> I'm fine. I ate this morning, didn't I? So ha.


Half a banana! You need a meal!


----------



## T33's Torts

And I can use lots of exclamation marks too!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fun story time. When I was 4-5 years old, I hit the back of my head good and hard on our concrete patio. As was standard form, I stumbled into the house, tears streaming down my cheeks. In those days, when I'd get good and hurt, I'd hold my breath. I did so, which resulted in me passing out and planting my upper, front teeth in the top of our coffee table. Yup, 5-6 baby teeth shoved deep into my gums. My poor mom comes out to see her, “favoritest" baby unconscious with blood streaming from his mouth! The dentist said my adult teeth would eventually push them down and out, which indeed happened. I've got straight teeth with only a slight length difference on the one side. 
On a side note, when my mother passed, it was agreed by all that I got the coffee table in that my teeth marks were in it. That table now has Little Ricky's habitat on it in my office.


----------



## T33's Torts

_


tortoisetime565 said:



Half a banana! You need a meal!

Click to expand...

okay Mother._


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> _
> okay Mother._


You have to stay healthy! For Dylan ms tifffff.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I out grew the holding breath part for when I get injured. Now I just cry like a little girl. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

How's Little Ricky doing? 
When I was nervous, I used to pinch my ring finger between my middle and thumb. Weird. I still catch myself doing that sometimes. Except it hurts now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm just surprised I was able to hold my breath till I passed out back then. Heck fire had I been able to do that later in life, I might have bought myself more time for algebra tests!


----------



## T33's Torts

My secret to passing tests was not to study. Even better if I could forget about the test or quiz, completely.


----------



## mike taylor

Careful Yvonne that heat is a killer .


----------



## tortdad

No broken bones but he messed up a few teeth so he's got to go to the dentist Monday to have that checked out. 5 blue stitches and we're almost ready to leave


----------



## T33's Torts

Poor kiddo.  Stitches are not pleasant. I lost count of how many I've had to have.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> My secret to passing tests was not to study. Even better if I could forget about the test or quiz, completely.


In school, normally, free thinking is discouraged. When studying for a test, lots of time is spent on reviewing homework and not particularly on what was gone over in classroom presentations. So ones mind isn't cluttered and needs to rely on what was presented. Egocentric teachers like this and tailor their tests to reflect it. 
This comes from a guy whose teachers passed him so they wouldn't have me in their classes a second time, and whose foreign lanauge instructor reported to his guidance councilor that, “Ken is a playboy in class"!


----------



## Ashes

tortdad said:


> Had to leave work early to meet the wife at the ER. Our 3 year old was jumping on the couch when he fell and busted his lip on the window sill. He put his teeth clean through his lip and busted up his gums.
> View attachment 88951
> 
> 
> They just did a cat scan to make sure he didn't break any bones in his face. Then they can sow him up he has a dentist appointment Monday to check his teeth.


Oh my goodness!!!! This is why I am constantly telling mine that the furniture is not a jungle gym! Kids always gotta jump on stuff!  I've always been afraid of something like that happening.. Hope he feels better soon!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In school, normally, free thinking is discouraged. When studying for a test, lots of time is spent on reviewing homework and not particularly on what was gone over in classroom presentations. So ones mind isn't cluttered and needs to rely on what was presented. Egocentric teachers like this and tailor their tests to reflect it.
> This comes from a guy whose teachers passed him so they wouldn't have me in their classes a second time, and whose foreign lanauge instructor reported to his guidance councilor that, “Ken is a playboy in class"!


LOL!


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashes said:


> Kids always gotta jump on stuff!


Umm.. yeah.. ""kids""..


----------



## tortoisetime565

Stitches are no fun!


----------



## T33's Torts

I have a sailboat scar from falling out a tree! I think that was like 38 stitches.


----------



## Ashes

sibi said:


> Hi guys! Been taking it easy. I think I have allergies, or it could just be that tube in my nose causing irritation. I tried to read up on all you guys since yesterday, but you guts chitty chat so much, I just skipped to recent posts. Hi Tiff, Jessica, Noel, Ashley, Isaiah, Cowboy, Mike, Sarah, Kim, Monica, Abdulla, Sibi...Oh, that's me!
> Where's. Jacqui and Yvonne this morning?


Good morning Sylvia!!


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> Umm.. yeah.. ""kids""..


Lol yes, thanks for that clarification.


----------



## tortdad

Ashes said:


> Oh my goodness!!!! This is why I am constantly telling mine that the furniture is not a jungle gym! Kids always gotta jump on stuff!  I've always been afraid of something like that happening.. Hope he feels better soon!!


Momma is constantly telling him to stop so he doesn't get hurt, today he learned the hard way.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kids are overrated, until they hit that responsible age where they no longer call for money, instead calling to see about taking you out to dinner!


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, how much longer until the tortoises call me and ask to take me out to dinner?


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashes said:


> Lol yes, thanks for that clarification.


You're welcome!


----------



## tortoisetime565

I've had 56 stitches total.


----------



## T33's Torts

I stopped counting at a hundred. Pain.. lots of pain.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I don't like needles. I get extra happy gas when I go to get dental work. And they used to strap me down at the hospital.


----------



## tortdad

tortdad said:


> Momma is constantly telling him to stop so he doesn't get hurt, today he learned the hard way.



He didn't cry or fight the doc. He just stayed still and let them give him a shot in the lip and stitch him up. My tough little guy!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortoisetime565 said:


> I've had 56 stitches total.


ow... how many places? 
I have had to get 9 stitches total... woh woh woh... My mother usually had 'severe' punishments for jumping on furniture, like to sit in the corner until dinnertime  Needless to say, I tried not to get into much stitch-inducing accidents


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> He didn't cry or fight the doc. He just stayed still and let them give him a shot in the lip and stitch him up. My tough little guy!


 Hopefully he knows now  and won't need any more stitches in the future!


----------



## tortdad

tortoisetime565 said:


> I've had 56 stitches total.



I was in a bad motorcycle accident back in 07. 24 reconstructive surgeries and 5 months flat only back in a hospital. Then 6 months of rehab learning how to walk again. My son comes from tough stock.


----------



## tortdad

He's already coming up with a good back story. He was saving his girlfriend when Iron Man punched him in the face. 

I never knew Iron Man was a bad guy, lol.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> ow... how many places?
> I have had to get 9 stitches total... woh woh woh... My mother usually had 'severe' punishments for jumping on furniture, like to sit in the corner until dinnertime  Needless to say, I tried not to get into much stitch-inducing accidents


8 places total. Maybe 9... I can't remember all the places...lol


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I don't like needles. I get extra happy gas when I go to get dental work. And they used to strap me down at the hospital.


I actually like needles. Is that weird? Probably. I don't know, I think its kind of interesting how you can feel something so small piercing so many cells.


----------



## tortoisetime565

tortdad said:


> I was in a bad motorcycle accident back in 07. 24 reconstructive surgeries and 5 months flat only back in a hospital. Then 6 months of rehab learning how to walk again. My son comes from tough stock.


Your basically bionic!! Lol. My left leg is 4" bionic bone..  so don't mess with it... Its a doozy. Lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortoisetime565 said:


> 8 places total. Maybe 9... I can't remember all the places...lol


 still ouch.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortdad said:


> He's already coming up with a good back story. He was saving his girlfriend when Iron Man punched him in the face.
> 
> I never knew Iron Man was a bad guy, lol.


I love that!



tortoisetime565 said:


> 8 places total. Maybe 9... I can't remember all the places...lol


I have scars to remember.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortdad said:


> He didn't cry or fight the doc. He just stayed still and let them give him a shot in the lip and stitch him up. My tough little guy!


I hated my doctor. I didn't mind the stuffs, but I dated his son for a while and yeah..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I always looked at the medical stuff from the science side of things. Doctors would tell my mom that things could go faster if I didn't want so many answers. 
In a freak accident that ripped my left wrest open, exposing the cable like ligaments, once I was numbed up, I asked if I could flex my fingers to watch how they worked. They only let me do it alittle from fear of causing more damage. I was like, “Really? I'm in an ER, you could fix it!"


----------



## T33's Torts

Issy, your ad came up! I like it!

Once, I stabbed myself with a needle to see how deep I could feel it go in.


----------



## T33's Torts

Is that Oogway on the banner?


----------



## Elohi

The. Leo. Egg. IS. FERTILE!!!!!!!
I'm so freakin excited I could cry!
Up until now I kept myself from getting *too* excited in case it was a dud. But I added water to the incubator and checked it and we have veins!!!!! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Yay!!!! October, right? Yay!


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> I actually like needles. Is that weird? Probably. I don't know, I think its kind of interesting how you can feel something so small piercing so many cells.


Hell no

I would rather luck a dead seal.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Issy, your ad came up! I like it!
> 
> Once, I stabbed myself with a needle to see how deep I could feel it go in.





T33's Torts said:


> Is that Oogway on the banner?


No. Josh made it for me.  wanna buy some Mazuri?! Lol and you're weird.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> The. Leo. Egg. IS. FERTILE!!!!!!!
> I'm so freakin excited I could cry!
> Up until now I kept myself from getting *too* excited in case it was a dud. But I added water to the incubator and checked it and we have veins!!!!!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)





T33's Torts said:


> Yay!!!! October, right? Yay!


Then you can give him to me!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I have enough mazuri to last a few lifetimes.  I'll let you know though. My friend pierced my ear with a thumbtack!


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> I have enough mazuri to last a few lifetimes.  I'll let you know though. My friend pierced my ear with a thumbtack!


When did they pierce your ear?


----------



## Ashes

tortdad said:


> I was in a bad motorcycle accident back in 07. 24 reconstructive surgeries and 5 months flat only back in a hospital. Then 6 months of rehab learning how to walk again. My son comes from tough stock.


That's an amazing story. I'm glad you came out alive......


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> . My friend pierced my ear with a thumbtack!


 
My guest bathroom one night…I don't think I'm in the video though.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My phone is gonna fade. Be back later.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My guest bathroom one night…I don't think I'm in the video though.



@3:15?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've still got my iPad though! I don't know what you mean by, “@3:15".


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> I actually like needles. Is that weird? Probably. I don't know, I think its kind of interesting how you can feel something so small piercing so many cells.


It feels interesting, I just get stressed when it pierces the skin... It feels weird when they take blood  Guess I'm not the only weirdo!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My guest bathroom one night…I don't think I'm in the video though.



Ok. I just watched it. Maybe I am in it...


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. I just watched it. Maybe I am in it...



Yep, I spotted you! Lol. Your son looks just like you. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> When did they pierce your ear?


When I was 16.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've still got my iPad though! I don't know what you mean by, “@3:15".


3 minutes 15 seconds. My phone is being slow. THE WORLD IS ENDING!


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Then you can give him to me!!!


I'm really hoping for a she. I need more girls in my bunch. If things work in my favor, I'll have a 2:3 ratio. Maybe Watson will morph into a girl too and I'll have a 1:4! But somehow I doubt Watson is female. Beans and Watson, while still very young, have bigger/longer tails than Summer. Her tail is so stumpy and cute. Haha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Yvonne G

What temp are you incubating the egg at?


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> What temp are you incubating the egg at?



87.5 because I wasn't sure if the incubator was accurate (based on the two extra thermometers) but I used the temp gun and the egg is exactly 87.5


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> I'm really hoping for a she. I need more girls in my bunch. If things work in my favor, I'll have a 2:3 ratio. Maybe Watson will morph into a girl too and I'll have a 1:4! But somehow I doubt Watson is female. Beans and Watson, while still very young, have bigger/longer tails than Summer. Her tail is so stumpy and cute. Haha
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I only have had one leopard. And he was a hatchling but was sick and didn't make it.  he was why I never got hatchlings. But I've tried again and my new hatchlings are doing good.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When folks talk about Wes and mention how big he is, my standard line is that I've been feeding him 
calf-manna since he was 5. Folks that don't know us real well then sadly look at him, and half smiling, he nods his head yes. It kills us how funny that is. While he was in high school, I'd tell folks that I let him do whatever he wanted to, followed by a whispered, “you've seen how big he is, right?" We loved that one too.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My guest bathroom one night…I don't think I'm in the video though.


Ouch! That's probably a hell of a lot safer than being wrestled to the ground first.


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay, Issy, I ate. I made a PB&J. You happy now? Huh?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Ouch! That's probably a hell of a lot safer than being wrestled to the ground first.


If memory serves me proper, there was plenty of whiskey involved. Abdulla, the elders are correct in regard to alcohol.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Okay, Issy, I ate. I made a PB&J. You happy now? Huh?


I'm sure he'd want you to eat a horse (metaphorically speaking)... As long as you are alive & eating we don't mind


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If memory serves me proper, there was plenty of whiskey involved. Abdulla, the elders are correct in regard to alcohol.


So did Grandpa take his pill?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've had, for the last day or so, a medical journal worthy infection going through my system. Today, Karen rode me hard enough to call my doc to get anti-b's called in to help my body fight it. That was two hours ago and he still hasn't done so. I've yet to eat since Thursday dinner, and it seems that it's time…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> So did Grandpa take his pill?


My BIL was worried mostly about grandma seeing it.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, I ate. Your turn Ken.  If I have to, I'll make Isaiah bug you about it, I most certainly will.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Okay, Issy, I ate. I made a PB&J. You happy now? Huh?





T33's Torts said:


> Hey, I ate. Your turn Ken.  If I have to, I'll make Isaiah bug you about it, I most certainly will.


Very much so! Thank you Tiff! I'm watching movies! 

And who needs to eat? They better do it!


----------



## T33's Torts

Whatcha watching? I'm pretty bored. My MIL tried to teach me how to knit. She was unamused with my lack of coordination. I'm a musician, this should be easy.


----------



## T33's Torts

Speaking of, I finally got my new old guitar to hold a tune. Yippee..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got a PB&J as well as a meat sandwich sitting in my lunch box from yesterday when I was in denial thinking I'd be going to work. The wonderful thing for me is that all food is tainted by the flavor going threw my body, and I don't want to be put off of a favorite food. Maybe, like I told the doc, if the taste was ribeye steak I'd have a better outlook, but it's not.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Whatcha watching? I'm pretty bored. My MIL tried to teach me how to knit. She was unamused with my lack of coordination. I'm a musician, this should be easy.


I was gonna watch despicable me 2 but now I'm watching Gravity Falls. 
My grandma taught me to knit but I found it boring and time consuming...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've just turned on, “The Lazarus Project" looks slightly entertaining. I'm also choking down a protein bar.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got a PB&J as well as a meat sandwich sitting in my lunch box from yesterday when I was in denial thinking I'd be going to work. The wonderful thing for me is that all food is tainted by the flavor going threw my body, and I don't want to be put off of a favorite food. Maybe, like I told the doc, if the taste was ribeye steak I'd have a better outlook, but it's not.


Ribeye steak jellybeans would be horrible!


----------



## T33's Torts

I had Lenny and George in my hippie bag, in their travel box, because on my way home I'm going to drop them off with my neice. I put their container on the counter for half a second too long and got scolded by the hospital lady.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This IS fun. Convicted killer, lethal injection, wakes up in a mental hospital.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oh wait. I meant “psychiatric care facility" I'm sooo PC.


----------



## T33's Torts

The lady confiscated my friends.  


They're roaches, BTW.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> The lady confiscated my friends.
> 
> 
> They're roaches, BTW.


Hospitals have no sense of humor.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've had, for the last day or so, a medical journal worthy infection going through my system. Today, Karen rode me hard enough to call my doc to get anti-b's called in to help my body fight it. That was two hours ago and he still hasn't done so. I've yet to eat since Thursday dinner, and it seems that it's time…


Eat something, I have no appetite when I'm sick (Everything tastes weird & I feel like I can't handle food). When I'm sick I only eat one food, it's always plain & bland... You'll need that for any headaches you'll face, your body probably wants food anyways,  hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Ashes

Yay! While I didn't find a bridesmaid dress, we did get the tuxes and invites (mostly) done so yay!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm getting Ice cream. Its 105 outside. Not even the sulcatas are out. Its soooo hot. And we are at like 50% humidity


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm getting Ice cream. Its 105 outside. Not even the sulcatas are out. Its soooo hot. And we are at like 50% humidity


Well least your ice cream is keeping you alive, why are you outside? The only reason I'm out is so I can water plants... 
Edit: I'm not currently out -2:00am here- but when I'm out in the day it's because of plants.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> The lady confiscated my friends.
> 
> 
> They're roaches, BTW.


They're hoSPITals. The word SPIT is there, do you expect hospitality?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

On my way to get my antibiotics. I'm most happy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yay. The gate is closed at the road. Why didn't I spend the money on an automatic open and closed with a remote? That right. Leave your gate closed, perception is there is something worth taking.


----------



## T33's Torts

My bestie's baby is so cute.


----------



## tortoisetime565

AbdullaAli said:


> Well least your ice cream is keeping you alive, why are you outside? The only reason I'm out is so I can water plants...
> Edit: I'm not currently out -2:00am here- but when I'm out in the day it's because of plants.


Im out getting I've cream! Lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> My bestie's baby is so cute.


Isn't Isaiah your bff, so he's married now? He has a baby? I wasn't expecting that  lol, just kidding!


----------



## tortoisetime565

We are best friend forever. Different than besties... Duuh


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> Isn't Isaiah your bff, so he's married now? He has a baby? I wasn't expecting that  lol, just kidding!



Yep! Issy had a baby.  Nah, by bff moved to London, and we just skyped.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> We are best friend forever. Different than besties... Duuh


The dictionary says this:


So if you are best friends forever you're still technically best friends  so I'm still right!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm tired.


----------



## tortoisetime565

AbdullaAli said:


> The dictionary says this:
> View attachment 88978
> 
> So if you are best friends forever you're still technically best friends  so I'm still right!


That's then england version. Check urban dictionary.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Can torts eat bamboo? We have it growing like crazy here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Some varieties of bamboo contain cyanogenic glycoside that produces cyanide in the gut, proper processing renders them edible. I would't feed it on purpose.


----------



## Elohi

Uh! Brb


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

See your later Monica!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yvonne G said:


> Some varieties of bamboo contain cyanogenic glycoside that produces cyanide in the gut, proper processing renders them edible. I would't feed it on purpose.


Good to know... Glad its not anywhere near!


----------



## T33's Torts

I have a thing for Nat Wolff. Idk.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> See your later Monica!


I thought she was sharing a burp!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rosie hates soaking. Idk why!


----------



## Elohi

Sorry. I had decided to take a break from moving furniture from upstairs to down and vice versa when I heard my husband dragging the coffee table towards the stairs. He had been clearing a puzzle off of it and I thought I had more time when I started to type...so I just brb'd and ran to help lol. I had also planned to make a frap, which I think I will go do now. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

I have been working on my sons house . Now he is buying dinner . I got gutted by a bicycle when I was 11 got myself 267 stitches down my stomach and a cool scar .


----------



## T33's Torts

I was trying to count._.. _I think I'm just shy of 200 now. The flat side of my sailboat is 38. The long side is like 50.. I can't remember the one on my ankle.. maybe 75.. One year my friend and I dressed up as pole dancers for Halloween, and I fell and tore up my left leg.


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> I have been working on my sons house . Now he is buying dinner . I got gutted by a bicycle when I was 11 got myself 267 stitches down my stomach and a cool scar .



Whoa! That's a lot of stitches! Yikes!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm home!!!!!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm home!!!!!
> View attachment 88982


I must have missed it. Are you ill Cowboy?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

While in town, Karen had asked me to pick her up some “real" chocolate, not Hershey's for instance. I'm gazing at the selection and a largish woman passes behind me and says to me, “that's not good for you!" Keep in mind, I'm at what I weighted back in high school and no beer belly. I turn and say to her, “I'm getting this for my wife!" Trying to keep it light, and she kinda sighs and says, “I guess that's ok then. What'd you do wrong?" I just laughed and walked away…


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> While in town, Karen had asked me to pick her up some “real" chocolate, not Hershey's for instance. I'm gazing at the selection and a largish woman passes behind me and says to me, “that's not good for you!" Keep in mind, I'm at what I weighted back in high school and no beer belly. I turn and say to her, “I'm getting this for my wife!" Trying to keep it light, and she kinda sighs and says, “I guess that's ok then. What'd you do wrong?" I just laughed and walked away…



Hahaha wow, some people...


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I must have missed it. Are you ill Cowboy?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Yes. I don't talk illness to me too well cause I kinda feel I'm pretty lucky, but I've got a swell infection running hard in my body. It would seem that a tooth that is bad for months, then stops hurting overnight isn't really a good thing after all. Missed work Friday, and don't remember the day really. I'm hoping I was sleeping for like 14 hours, cause that's like me-not.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In that regard, I'm like a dog. I don't complain until I can't get out of bed. Karen was home today and got on me about it.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm allergic to ammoxixillin. Or however you spell it...


----------



## tortoisetime565

Can tortoises have squash leafs?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Okay, so posting this here, because I need A LOT of opinions! So I have three adult slider turtles in an 150 gallon tank (I know that's samll, and I'm hoping to snag this 180 I saw on Craigslist for an amazing deal) and I can find out what I can use for basking!! I tried rocks, but you know, turtles poop.. a lot... and it got 'stuck' and settled on the layers of rocks, making everything way dirtier (including glass) than I ever have to deal with again. Also, they were grinding down my turtles nails too much, like almost stubs. So, since I just cleaned them, took the rocks out, I need something else!! I can;t use the 'turtle docks' because they are too small/don;t support the weight of three 8'' turtles!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Don't have much time, pics from shower and our pottery activity after which was super fun. Came home to change, off to dinner!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm allergic to ammoxixillin. Or however you spell it...


Penicillin.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortoisetime565 said:


> Can tortoises have squash leafs?


Very much so!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Okay, so posting this here, because I need A LOT of opinions! So I have three adult slider turtles in an 150 gallon tank (I know that's samll, and I'm hoping to snag this 180 I saw on Craigslist for an amazing deal) and I can find out what I can use for basking!! I tried rocks, but you know, turtles poop.. a lot... and it got 'stuck' and settled on the layers of rocks, making everything way dirtier (including glass) than I ever have to deal with again. Also, they were grinding down my turtles nails too much, like almost stubs. So, since I just cleaned them, took the rocks out, I need something else!! I can;t use the 'turtle docks' because they are too small/don;t support the weight of three 8'' turtles!


Can you do a build up with like a flag stone then top it with a smoothish tile? This will still encourage a build up of turtle wastes to settle, but maybe a dedicated canister in take/out take in that corner as well as other filter on opposite side?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Can you do a build up with like a flag stone then top it with a smoothish tile? This will still encourage a build up of turtle wastes to settle, but maybe a dedicated canister in take/out take in that corner as well as other filter on opposite side?


Oops! I forgot to mention I have them on a special metal stand with a weight limit... and rocks exceed them  I have a 400 gallon Fluval filter...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oops! I forgot to mention I have them on a special metal stand with a weight limit... and rocks exceed them  I have a 400 gallon Fluval filter...


Stands are easy and inexpensive to build. Use good old wood. Then add a back and side with old kitchen canine doors for hidden storage.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Stands are easy and inexpensive to build. Use good old wood. Then add a back and side with old kitchen canine doors for hidden storage.


Hmmm... I'll have look into building something, but in the meantime, would a floating log work???


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes. I don't talk illness to me too well cause I kinda feel I'm pretty lucky, but I've got a swell infection running hard in my body. It would seem that a tooth that is bad for months, then stops hurting overnight isn't really a good thing after all. Missed work Friday, and don't remember the day really. I'm hoping I was sleeping for like 14 hours, cause that's like me-not.



Snap. Well I hope you are well soon. Make sure you take the whole round! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

OMG I'm getting my *** chewed out by my 2 yr old. First we rearranged furniture and now an ear banging for putting a towel on her doll stroller. Well excuse me little miss! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Penicillin.


No ammoxacilin. Lol.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Very much so!


We have some that are bigger than my torso!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortoisetime565 said:


> No ammoxacilin. Lol.


Oh no, I'M allergic to penicillin


----------



## tortdad

tortdad said:


> No broken bones but he messed up a few teeth so he's got to go to the dentist Monday to have that checked out. 5 blue stitches and we're almost ready to leave
> View attachment 88954
> View attachment 88955



My little guy won't let me take his hospital bracelet off. He said it's not a bracelet, it's for healing his lip.


----------



## tortdad

tortoisetime565 said:


> Can tortoises have squash leafs?


Yeah, leaves and flowers from any squash or melon plant. cucumber and tomatoes leaves/flowers too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh no, I'M allergic to penicillin


Me it's honey bees. 15-20 minutes is what I've got. No one wants to find out. Honey bees are cool though, you can talk with them and they'll be ok as long as your intentions are honorable. Yellow jackets though, are carnivores and see us as a food source. I'm just hurt when they sting me.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Don't have much time, pics from shower and our pottery activity after which was super fun. Came home to change, off to dinner!


You're so pretty Jess.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortdad said:


> My little guy won't let me take his hospital bracelet off. He said it's not a bracelet, it's for healing his lip.


C'mon Dad! That's no fun! Its actually a magic bracelet. Once he learns, he'll be able to turn inti a ninja turtle!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey Issy. I ate again! Do I get a gold star?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> C'mon Dad! That's no fun! Its actually a magic bracelet. Once he learns, he'll be able to turn inti a ninja turtle!


Then HeMan really needs to look over his shoulder!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Stanley is at it again…


In all fairness to him, Makita blew off his advances and continued to graze. He got the hint…after sounds I'm sure confuse our neighbors.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortoisetime565 said:


> Can tortoises have squash leafs?



Yes they can, Super McAwesome Pants.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm waiting for the movie!


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Stanley is at it again…
> In all fairness to him, Makita blew off his advances and continued to graze. He got the hint…after sounds I'm sure confuse our neighbors.


Poor Stanly.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> I'm waiting for the movie!


Don't I need some sort of YouTube deal to do that? Wait I'll check…


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> No ammoxacilin. Lol.


Lol! Amoxicillin.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup. I can't post a video from my phone it seems…heavy sigh…


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Don't have much time, pics from shower and our pottery activity after which was super fun. Came home to change, off to dinner!


Love!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yup. I can't post a video from my phone it seems…heavy sigh…


Sign into YouTube! Just an email and a username. "SirAmazingKen"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

With all these woman friends getting married, I thought some tech advice might be in order for a smooth transition from one operating system to a new and improved one.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh no, I'M allergic to penicillin


Oh. Lol. I hate taking medicine.


----------



## mike taylor

Good one Ken . I like the program couch 7.52 . But the wife doesn't I dont know why it works fine for me .


----------



## T33's Torts

The nurses here are horrible!


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> The nurses here are horrible!


 Demand new ones. No one has to put up with subpar care. Ever. Not in a country were we go bankrupt to get the care we need. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

Let them know they suck! You guys are paying a crap load of money to that hospital . I know a nurses job is stressful but damn so is having a sick loved one being treated like **** .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Let them know they suck! You guys are paying a crap load of money to that hospital . I know a nurses job is stressful but damn so is having a sick loved one being treated like **** .


Do it Tiffany. Dylan will want you not to, but really, talk with the head nurse,(nurse Kratchet I think) and don't back down when she says she'll talk them. Demand new ones.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah yeah. I'm going to tell my MIL. She'll tell them.  They're still under the impression I'm underage. They won't give a **!*.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

T33's Torts said:


> The nurses here are horrible!


 Some people just aren't nice  But that doesn't justify anything, because they are supposed to be HELPING you, not causing you to feel like punching them... but it might be nice to fantasize about ti


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, tiffany you are women let them hear your roar! No crap give them the ole kick of the bicycle! My pop's was in Kingwood hospital and was getting poor care . So I got on my cell phone called Saint Lukes hospital talked to the head dingaling and got my pop's transferred over there . Cost me 700.00 dollars for an ambulance ride. But my pop's got the care he deserved.


----------



## T33's Torts

Believe it or not, I'm actually a quiet human.


----------



## mike taylor

Scream like a cat getting it's tail stepped on .


----------



## T33's Torts

Good advice Mike.


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Scream like a cat getting it's tail stepped on .


LOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Caffeine!!!!!! Woah... I can almost see sounds....


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Framed and dry walled the movie room today. 




Used a scrap piece of mold proof drywall since it was the exact size we needed (green portion). 

Going to move the overhead light so we can eventually have a projector and putting in these sconces on the side walls:


----------



## Ashes

Dylan Ceden said:


> Hello everybody. Tiff's latest breakthrough (sunglasses and a laptop) allows me to look at a screen and not be in pain. Hooray!


Fantastic!! Welcome back, Dylan!


----------



## mike taylor

Nice to see you back bro .


----------



## Ashes

Dylan Ceden said:


> I'm also glad I haven't scooped up after charlie or the tortoises in several days.


Haha I'm sure!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hospital jello is good.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Hospital jello is good.


Compared to a poke in the eye with a sharp stick, I'm sure it is. 
And with that, friends, I need to sign out. Karen wants Ken time to herself without having to compete with my tortoise friends. Sigh. I so don't want her to install nagging 5.3!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Gnite! 

Glad to see you back Dylan. 

"I wear my sunglasses at night"


----------



## tortoisetime565

Me and my friend played old WII games for 4 hours just now.. Now to McDonalds. Its significantly cooler outside now. Its nice.


----------



## T33's Torts

When I'm with my friends we either read, or stab eachother with pins.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> When I'm with my friends we either read, or stab eachother with pins.


That's swell Tiffany!!!


----------



## Kerryann

tortdad said:


> Had to leave work early to meet the wife at the ER. Our 3 year old was jumping on the couch when he fell and busted his lip on the window sill. He put his teeth clean through his lip and busted up his gums.
> View attachment 88951
> 
> 
> They just did a cat scan to make sure he didn't break any bones in his face. Then they can sow him up he has a dentist appointment Monday to check his teeth.


Poor little buddy


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's swell Tiffany!!!


I know right?


----------



## T33's Torts

Where did Luke go off to again? I miss him.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> When I'm with my friends we either read, or stab eachother with pins.


I like your friend!


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> The. Leo. Egg. IS. FERTILE!!!!!!!
> I'm so freakin excited I could cry!
> Up until now I kept myself from getting *too* excited in case it was a dud. But I added water to the incubator and checked it and we have veins!!!!!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
Oh Monica!!! I'm so excited for you. Where did you find it? Will she lay more?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> While in town, Karen had asked me to pick her up some “real" chocolate, not Hershey's for instance. I'm gazing at the selection and a largish woman passes behind me and says to me, “that's not good for you!" Keep in mind, I'm at what I weighted back in high school and no beer belly. I turn and say to her, “I'm getting this for my wife!" Trying to keep it light, and she kinda sighs and says, “I guess that's ok then. What'd you do wrong?" I just laughed and walked away…


I know it's so weird how people do that. I count calories and almost everyday I have a piece of chocolate. I was over telling my staff about my running and bantering with them on Thursday. I went over to my work husband's desk and got a chocolate and went back down by my team. Mind you it the chocolate was a 3 muskateers mini which is even smaller than the fun size. This girl who sits near my team started chastising me about my piece of chocolate. I told her I knew how many calories it was and it was in my meal plan for the day. She proceeded to tell me about how she diets and blah blah blah. Now I should mention that when I started my weight loss oh say 160lbs ago she was probably 300lbs. She has been on a diet the whole time I have been watching my calories and she's probably 400lbs now. I mean my opinion is to each their own but I don't tell her how to eat and why is she lecturing me like I have zero clue about calorie management?
again.. people are weird


----------



## Kerryann

tortdad said:


> My little guy won't let me take his hospital bracelet off. He said it's not a bracelet, it's for healing his lip.


It gives him super powers duh 
Oh he's so cute by the way.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Framed and dry walled the movie room today.
> 
> View attachment 89030
> 
> 
> Used a scrap piece of mold proof drywall since it was the exact size we needed (green portion).
> 
> Going to move the overhead light so we can eventually have a projector and putting in these sconces on the side walls:
> 
> View attachment 89031



It turned out great. Those wall sconces are almost the same ones we have in our theater room.


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Oh Monica!!! I'm so excited for you. Where did you find it? Will she lay more?


She got it from a forum member, although I don't remember which.


----------



## Elohi

sibi said:


> Oh Monica!!! I'm so excited for you. Where did you find it? Will she lay more?






T33's Torts said:


> She got it from a forum member, although I don't remember which.



I got the egg from Doc here on the forum. (Exoticsdr)
I also adopted a pair of Russians from him that day. Very nice guy! He and his wife were very nice. And holy crap it POURED while we were there and we all hung out talking under an awning after we met all of his beautiful animals. Fun times!
Anyway, he figured the egg was fertile and sure enough it is! 



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> She got it from a forum member, although I don't remember which.


 
Really? Why don't I ever get something like that? I need to get out and meet some members for real "chat."


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> I got the egg from Doc here on the forum. (Exoticsdr)
> I also adopted a pair of Russians from him that day. Very nice guy! He and his wife were very nice. And holy crap it POURED while we were there and we all hung out talking under an awning after we met all of his beautiful animals. Fun times!
> Anyway, he figured the egg was fertile and sure enough it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
Do they live nearby?


----------



## sibi

I guess I killed chat...good night


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> I guess I killed chat...good night


Night, I just woke up now


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> I guess I killed chat...good night


You'd never kill the chat, there all probably asleep/in the real world


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> Night, I just woke up now


 
Good morning Abdullah! I was just about to go to sleep, but I wanted to wish everyone a Good Morning before I turn in. I guess it's technically Sunday in Cali. Speak to you in a few.


----------



## tortdad

Good morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Good morning


Morning!


----------



## tortdad

Got any plans for today? Mine are just hang out and take care of my son. I finely got him back to sleep but I'm wide awake. My mother in law is arriving at 11 today for a 3 week visit.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Got any plans for today? Mine are just hang out and take care of my son. I finely got him back to sleep but I'm wide awake. My mother in law is arriving at 11 today for a 3 week visit.


I'm going to eat with family, big celebration tomorrow


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm going to eat with family, big celebration tomorrow


Family Time is important. What are you guys celebrating?


----------



## tortdad

Is Ramadan over yet?


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Family Time is important. What are you guys celebrating?


An islamic holiday, Eid al fitr, the first day after Ramadan. Since we fasted for a month now (from before sunrise by a few hours to sunset), the food is going to be great! All the clothes we wear will be new, and most grown ups here give money to kids (including teens). I'm most very excited  the amount they give is up to them, usually between $1.36 to $136.13...


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Is Ramadan over yet?


Today is the last day here, not sure about America though


----------



## tortdad

So what kinds of foods will be at this feast?


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> So what kinds of foods will be at this feast?


Biscuits, sweets, lots of traditional foods...
Here are some visuals:











Most of this food looks alien-like but trust me it tastes great


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Biscuits, sweets, lots of traditional foods...
> Here are some visuals:
> View attachment 89054
> 
> View attachment 89055
> 
> View attachment 89057
> 
> View attachment 89058
> View attachment 89059
> 
> View attachment 89060
> 
> Most of this food looks alien-like but trust me it tastes great


 
I have no idea what any of that is but it looks delicious! Especially the 2nd picture. What is that?


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I have no idea what any of that is but it looks delicious! Especially the 2nd picture. What is that?


It's rice that was boiled, made to absorb this:


It's color is yellowish because of turmeric powder...
This one in the photo is served with fish, it can be served with chicken or lamb meat


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> It's rice that was boiled, made to absorb this:
> View attachment 89061
> 
> It's color is yellowish because of turmeric powder...
> This one in the photo is served with fish, it can be served with chicken or lamb meat



I have a friend from Beirut and love going to his mothers house for dinner. She doesn't speak English but we communicate through my friend and food. Food is always a universal language.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Food is always a universal language.


I agree l, most foods here are different than Lebanese food, are food is mostly influenced by Indian food


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> I agree l, most foods here are different than Lebanese food, are food is mostly influenced by Indian food



*our food (since you like to be a grammar policeman) lol

Indian food is some of my favorite food. I also love Mexican and Cajun foods Pretty much anything spicy and I'm good.


----------



## tortdad

I just had a brilliant idea. You're about to rake in some money in tomorrow's festivities so you can afford to overnight me some of that wonderful food. Sound like a deal?


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I just had a brilliant idea. You're about to rake in some money in tomorrow's festivities so you can afford to overnight me some of that wonderful food. Sound like a deal?


Or you can eat the food virtually  what about leftovers?


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Or you can eat the food virtually  what about leftovers?




I tried that with the other food pics you posted. I licked my phone but all I tasted was ear juice and my wife's makeup. I don't think virtual food we help me, this is why you MUST mail me some. You don't want me to starve over here do you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I tried that with the other food pics you posted. I licked my phone but all I tasted was ear juice and my wife's makeup. I don't think virtual food we help me, this is why you MUST mail me some. You don't want me to starve over here do you?


There are LOTS of leftovers, but won't the food go bad in the mail? Your wife can cook it if she has a recipe, that I might give


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> There are LOTS of leftovers, but won't the food go bad in the mail? Your wife can cook it if she has a recipe, that I might give



Send it overnight so it doesn't go bad. My wife is an excellent cook but you lose home town flavor without local spices and made from someone with experience.


----------



## tortdad

I'll send my wife to UAE and you teach her how to cook it


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Send it overnight so it doesn't go bad. My wife is an excellent cook but you lose home town flavor without local spices and made from someone with experience.


There's one day shipping, not overnight... And shipping cost money so, yeah that's a thing


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I'll send my wife to UAE and you teach her how to cook it


I can't cook, lol... I'm good at eating


----------



## LoutheRussian

Whoa wa wee whoa


Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

sibi said:


> Really? Why don't I ever get something like that? I need to get out and meet some members for real "chat."


Yeah, he posted about it here on the forum and I ended up with both the egg and the Russians. I am very grateful!! He lives 5 1/3 hrs from me but it was worth the drive. I only wish we could have stayed longer to visit, but we had to get started back home because we didn't want to keep little bitty out really late and stuck in her car seat. She gets grumpy and I do t blame her LOLOL 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

And good morning all. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Yeah, he posted about it here on the forum and I ended up with both the egg and the Russians. I am very grateful!! He lives 5 1/3 hrs from me but it was worth the drive. I only wish we could have stayed longer to visit, but we had to get started back home because we didn't want to keep little bitty out really late and stuck in her car seat. She gets grumpy and I do t blame her LOLOL
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Look who's excited and forgot her good mornings


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning all! Today is laundry day..oh joy!


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> Whoa wa wee whoa
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Hello Luke. Morning all


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Whoa wa wee whoa
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I swear that's what my washer does when its done. Scares the **** out of me every singe time.


----------



## tortdad

Good morning to the rest of y'all


----------



## tortdad

Elohi.. What part of Texas are you from? I'm in NW Houston.


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> You'd never kill the chat, there all probably asleep/in the real world


Yes I think I crashed after my lady post.


----------



## Kerryann

tortdad said:


> Got any plans for today? Mine are just hang out and take care of my son. I finely got him back to sleep but I'm wide awake. My mother in law is arriving at 11 today for a 3 week visit.


Grocery shopping, weeding, running, maybe hitting a sports store for new running shorts.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I survived!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning all!!


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> Elohi.. What part of Texas are you from? I'm in NW Houston.


San Antonio. 

Houston is a TFO'er hot bed LOL. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> Morning all!!


Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> I survived!


You know, we expected that


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> I survived!


How was it??


----------



## LoutheRussian

T33's Torts said:


> I swear that's what my washer does when its done. Scares the **** out of me every singe time.


Haha I'm my own dishwasher 


Luke&Lou


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> San Antonio.
> 
> Houston is a TFO'er hot bed LOL.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)




Yeah, who else? I haven't found anyone yet


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ashes said:


> Hello Luke. Morning all


Hello Ashley 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning friends...


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> How was it??


 
I had a lot of fun! I don't think I ever want to drink that much again though...not hung over or anything but holy cow. People buy you lots of alcohol when you wear blinking light up fuzzy tiaras. I tried tequila for the first time which was weird. I also had some shot called a gummy bear? Before drinking...We had dinner at Mexican village, which was nummy, and after the shower we went to a place called Clay Your Way and made stuff. It was really fun. I probably liked that best. Long busy day, and I really enjoyed seeing my MOH, I haven't seen her in almost 4 years, but we grew up together and I just love the crap outta her.


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> Yeah, who else? I haven't found anyone yet


 
Greg T and isn't Mike in Houston? Seems like there's another too. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortdad

Guess I'll have to start a thread and see


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> I had a lot of fun! I don't think I ever want to drink that much again though...not hung over or anything but holy cow. People buy you lots of alcohol when you wear blinking light up fuzzy tiaras. I tried tequila for the first time which was weird. I also had some shot called a gummy bear? Before drinking...We had dinner at Mexican village, which was nummy, and after the shower we went to a place called Clay Your Way and made stuff. It was really fun. I probably liked that best. Long busy day, and I really enjoyed seeing my MOH, I haven't seen her in almost 4 years, but we grew up together and I just love the crap outta her.


 
Good morning Jessica! I zee you bad a great time last night. Aren't you glad we don't have to do this every year?


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> Guess I'll have to start a thread and see



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/looking-for-tortoise-owners-from-texas.68067/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tortoise-owners-in-texas.73252/


----------



## mike taylor

Yes I'm close to Houston . Greg T lives about 45 minutes away . Met with Greg and got a Leo from him cool guy kind of quiet
but a cool guy . We all need to meet up at the zoo or something one day . If Josh gets the t- shirts made up we will be easy to find .


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I swear that's what my washer does when its done. Scares the **** out of me every singe time.


 
Tiff, I think your washer is on its way out. When my washer made weird, loud noise, and the noise just got louder and louder, it quit one day with water and suds still in it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just “tracked" this down. I really hope the link is followable. Track the movements of great white sharks. This is fun stuff...

http://www.ocearch.org/tracker/mobile/


----------



## StarSapphire22

Guys, I think I'm not hungover because I'm still a little tipsy. Ugh.

I don't like this.

Taylor is getting McDonalds breakfast. I love him.


----------



## sibi

Good morning Jaizei! I don't often greet you cause your user name is so darn difficult to remember 

And, good morning Lou, Cowboy, Yvonne


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Good morning Jaizei! I don't often greet you cause your user name is so darn difficult to remember
> 
> And, good morning Lou, Cowboy, Yvonne


It's easy to remember when you think of it as 2 letters. J & Z: JaiZei 
Also, Good morning to all you forum members!


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Guys, I think I'm not hungover because I'm still a little tipsy. Ugh.
> 
> I don't like this.
> 
> Taylor is getting McDonalds breakfast. I love him.


 
No Jessica, you're hungover all right.That's how I felt after my wedding reception. You may have it worse than you realize. Good thing it's Sunday


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Abdulla,
It's close to sundown for you, right?


----------



## lisa127

Good morning, or actually afternoon now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Abdulla,
> It's close to sundown for you, right?


It's after sundown, and tomorrow is al-eid! Officially confirmed in UAE (You have to see the new moon, so it's either 29 or 30 days of Ramadan!)  !!! I'm having breakfast tomorrow  
!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Break-fast feast! I'm not a fan of sweet meats, you can have my portion. Give me the stewed meats and turmeric!


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> It's after sundown, and tomorrow is al-eid! Officially confirmed in UAE (You have to see the new moon, so it's either 29 or 30 days of Ramadan!)  !!! I'm having breakfast tomorrow
> !


 
Yay!!! Food!!

Btw, Cowboy, I missed all our chats...


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> No Jessica, you're hungover all right.That's how I felt after my wedding reception. You may have it worse than you realize. Good thing it's Sunday


 
But I'm not pukey or hating light or anything...just feel a little tipsy, and like my head is full of cotton balls, and everything smells weird. I was craving cheesburgers though, which is standard hangover food for me...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Yay!!! Food!!
> 
> Btw, Cowboy, I missed all our chats...



Me too, Sibi. I didn't work Friday, I was/am ill, and one would think I'd spend the day on the forum. Not so fast...I don't remember something like 14hrs of the day, so I'm hoping I was sleeping. I did get a response to a message from one of my stronger performers at the shop letting me know that one of my “rock-star" workers had a fit and walked off. That's all I've got. No response from anyone else. Karen is very angry at me for allowing myself to get to this ill stage so quick, and really, I can't blame her. Did that make sense? I miss our late night chats very much. Did the cats ear seeds I sent you ever sprout? If not, don't worry, soon all the neighborhood will be cursing our names for the weeds growing in the whole area!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Abdulla,
Did you leave off the letter h at he end of your name on purpose, or is this really the proper spelling?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Break-fast feast! I'm not a fan of sweet meats, you can have my portion. Give me the stewed meats and turmeric!



Ok, *sending virtual camel meat*
Camel meat is very expensive, cost about $1361.27 (the entire camel, still very tasty)... I won't be having camel meat though


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Abdulla,
> Did you leave off the letter h at he end of your name on purpose, or is this really the proper spelling?


It's spelled Abdullah sometimes, my passport says: Abdulla. So I spell it that way


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For me, I spell it Abdullah...each time I have to remember to remove the ,“h".


----------



## Elohi

I love Indian food. And Greek food. And Mexican food. And middle eastern food. 
Ok I love food LOL. But since going paleo, I skip the grains, legumes, and dairy for the most part, with the occasional indulgence. 

I wonder what camel tastes like? I'm not sure I could eat it since I find camels so adorable. That would be like eating horse, not going to happen. 

I do like deer and elk but it's been a long time since I've had either. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## taza

StarSapphire22 said:


> Guys, I think I'm not hungover because I'm still a little tipsy. Ugh.
> 
> I don't like this.
> 
> Taylor is getting McDonalds breakfast. I love him.


Mc Donalds is a great hangover cure, lol.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Sleep tight. I'm supposed to wake at 5:00 am-ish!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No, I'm not cultivating yellow flowers here. Those are just the stragglers that have survived the pulling up for tortoise food. These are “cats ear" a very close relation to dandelion.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ha! Forgot the picture!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ha! Forgot the picture!
> View attachment 89095


Where did you get the seeds?


----------



## Abdulla6169

I was going to type cats ear on google, I typed cars eat... Close
Enough, lol


----------



## StarSapphire22

taza said:


> Mc Donalds is a great hangover cure, lol.


 
I usually want burgers for a hangover, but today I also wanted waffles. Couldn't decide so I had a McGriddle. Best of both worlds!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

These grow wild here. I'm lucky like that. Last year, I took a portable vacuum out in the pasture when they had gone to seed, collected seeds for Sibi, then mailed them to here. You maybe in Gods land, but I'm in Gods retirement land. Lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The horses don't eat them. They eat the tall grass that shades them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Really? I killed chat? Come on.


----------



## Elohi

I'm here. Although I should probably go cook lunch. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My system is still on strike. And anyone who knows me would be appalled. I'm the guy who eats 4x's before lunch.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My system is still on strike. And anyone who knows me would be appalled. I'm the guy who eats 4x's before lunch.


Eat something, if Isaiah isn't here I am! Go eat/drink anything that will make you better


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm thinking about selling Marion as well as Mazuri. Do you all prefer the Marion Sticks or the Marion Pellets?


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm thinking about selling Marion as well as Mazuri. Do you all prefer the Marion Sticks or the Marion Pellets?


I didn't try any, so maybe someone else can help... Cheap is always good


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Eat something, if Isaiah isn't here I am! Go eat/drink anything that will make you better


I just had a tall glass of strong lemon water with a touch of salt. Usually this helps...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just had a tall glass of strong lemon water with a touch of salt. Usually this helps...


Hope it does!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Bye tort forum, good night (this time I'll turn my phone off)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You and me both, brother. I don't deal with ill very well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Bye tort forum, good night (this time I'll turn my phone off)


Dreams of horse races for you.


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm thinking about selling Marion as well as Mazuri. Do you all prefer the Marion Sticks or the Marion Pellets?



I don't even know what Marion is. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

How hot does a 60w CHE get?
I just burnt the back of my left middle finger by bumping the CHE. It's starting to really hurt. And I barely touched it!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> How hot does a 60w CHE get?
> I just burnt the back of my left middle finger by bumping the CHE. It's starting to really hurt. And I barely touched it!
> Elohi(Earth)


Hot enough to burn to the touch. All I've got are 150's, but I'll surface check it with the laser thermometer in a minute, ok?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When I read marion I was thinking, marion berry.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hot enough to burn to the touch. All I've got are 150's, but I'll surface check it with the laser thermometer in a minute, ok?



I heard my finger sizzle! It scared me but it didn't hurt real bad until about five minutes later and now it hurts like hell :0/

It doesn't look bad yet or anything so I guess that's a good sign. It's a little swollen and shiny. I'm keeping ice wrapped in a flour sack towel so it's not too cold. It's bearable with ice but not without the ice. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I wonder if my temp gun reads temps that high?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The fun things with a good burn, is you tend to kill off the nerves that give you the pain warning. Moisture doesn't fill in, (blister) because the cells are sealed and dried. Make sense? “I'm not a doctor, but I play one on tv." You're too young to get that reference, but it's a good one. 
I checked the Che's on my two tanks that use them, but they are off. They operate on thermostats and with the Powersun day cycle happening, the tanks are plenty warm without them.


----------



## Elohi

I just used the temp gun, no clue of it's accurate for higher temps. (ryobi)
It was fluctuating between 590 and 600F. 
Yep, that sh** hurts. Lol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Seems I remember checking once for manure and giggles at night and it was like 700°f or something like that. Your laser should have an active range tag on it. Very likely to read triple digits.


----------



## Elohi

I need a hotter CHE but I must use my brain and not flick coco coir off my hand near the damn thing. DERP. 



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I post the eBay ones I find regularly. I'll be right back. I've got back ups for my back ups.


----------



## taza

Ouch! I did that once, sure makes me aware everytime I go in thier enclosure now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Elohi

This one ends today. Good price. Do it. Ooorrr, just go spend twice the money local…

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161139800976


----------



## Elohi

Wow that's cheap! I paid $20 for my little 60w!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @Elohi
> 
> This one ends today. Good price. Do it. Ooorrr, just go spend twice the money local…
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161139800976


Thank you?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Careful though. These really burn you fast. No experience, just logic dictates.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Wow that's cheap! I paid $20 for my little 60w!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Good ol' USA seller too. High seller rating on top, and lots of sales to back it up.


----------



## Elohi

That ? Was meant to be a !!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I jut put some fresh aloe on the burn. Very soothing. Room temp air hurts. The warmth of my of my own body temp touching it is extreme pain but the aloe is soothing it enough I don't have to keep ice on it to tolerate it. Yay for having aloe on hand! Lol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I jut put some fresh aloe on the burn. Very soothing. Room temp air hurts. The warmth of my of my own body temp touching it is extreme pain but the aloe is soothing it enough I don't have to keep ice on it to tolerate it. Yay for having aloe on hand! Lol
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


And back in my, “long haired hippy" days, the word on the street was that aloe has cell regenerative properties.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> That ? Was meant to be a !!
> Elohi(Earth)



Just figured out what you're referencing. The “Thank You?" post, correct? Don't say no, I'm too fragile right now. Hahaha.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just figured out what you're referencing. The “Thank You?" post, correct? Don't say no, I'm too fragile right now. Hahaha.


Yep, that's the one lol!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi, on the CHE topic I bought two 150 watt off eBay for $8 each assuming they would be knock offs. NO! They both get hotter than 1500 degrees because my temp gauge stops reading and goes blank. I have one 2.5' above my enclosure and directly under it is 90-95 degrees. I plan to use them in my green house in winter time.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi.


----------



## bouaboua

Hi.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hi.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Hi.


Hey tiff


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Hi.


Good morning, hope all is all right there


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> Hi.


Morning Isaiah, what is Marion


----------



## tortoisetime565

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Isaiah, what is Marion


Apparently its another type of tortoise food. Its expensive that's all I know.. Lol


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Good morning, hope all is all right there


Thank you for your greeting. All is well. All is well.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Thank you for your greeting. All is well. All is well.


I'm glad! So your home now?


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Apparently its another type of tortoise food. Its expensive that's all I know.. Lol


I like some of the options available in Europe for tortoise food. They don't have a bunch of crap like "soy hull" in them. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> soy hull is high in fibre so that's a good thing!


Also high in protein, so I don't think they'll put a lot


----------



## Ashes

Guys. I just made some kick *** chicken. Just so you know. lol. My fiancé didn't know marinating it in Italian dressing makes it awesome.  it was so perfectly juicy.


----------



## jaizei

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm thinking about selling Marion as well as Mazuri. Do you all prefer the Marion Sticks or the Marion Pellets?



Marion is not as well known and probably wouldn't sell anywhere near as well. If it wasn't for Coastal, no one on this forum would even know what it was.


----------



## jaizei

Ashes said:


> Guys. I just made some kick *** chicken. Just so you know. lol. My fiancé didn't know marinating it in Italian dressing makes it awesome.  it was so perfectly juicy.



Do you know this one?

http://dudefoods.com/doritos-crusted-chicken-strips/


----------



## Elohi

I can't imagine how bad this *could* have been with a hotter CHE. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Marinade chicken in BBQ sauce/1 beaten egg then bread with 2-3 c captain crunch/ 1-2 c corn flakes and oven bake or fry it. Sweet, crunchy, tasty!


----------



## Telid

Elohi said:


> View attachment 89135
> 
> I can't imagine how bad this *could* have been with a hotter CHE.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Burned yourself on the CHE?


----------



## Elohi

Telid said:


> Burned yourself on the CHE?


 Yeah, I bumped it while flicking coco coir off my fingertips. I had reached into the enclosure to redirect the fogger hose and...yeah, DERP, there's a CHE there. Ouch. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I heard a sizzle and I felt the pain and jerked my hand back but it was too late. I actually thought I'd lucked out on not having a burn because besides the initial pain, I had about five minutes of no pain. But it's hurt like crazy since. Aloe and ice packs help though. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

Whats up Steven glad you're back . Che burns suck Elohi! Thats why I don't touch them . Hahaha


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Whats up Steven glad you're back . Che burns suck Elohi! Thats why I don't touch them . Hahaha


Well ya know.....never thought I'd actually touch one hahaha. But I'm kind of clumsy so I guess I should have known it would happen sooner or later. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

I was just picking . Hahaha I tell my boys when they get hurt suck it up and put dirt in it . If you're going to cry your mom is the person you need to take that to . Haha it works to get them to stop crying so I can check them out .


----------



## Elohi

OMG a mosquito bit the bottom of my foot! In the house! While little bitty was sitting on me and I couldn't see why my foot was itching. I'm so stinkin allergic to Mosquitos. :0/




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> OMG a mosquito bit the bottom of my foot! In the house! While little bitty was sitting on me and I couldn't see why my foot was itching. I'm so stinkin allergic to Mosquitos. :0/
> View attachment 89136
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Hope you get well soon, Mosquito bite & a burn! Ouch


----------



## Elohi

I'm having quite a day. I am also having heart issues this evening. That's why I was laying down on the couch. I can't so muh as stand or talk without triggering left side pvc's. My chest was killing me when we were grocery shopping :0/

I'll just rub Benadryl on the mosquito bite like I usually do. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

You are under attack from the unknown!


----------



## mike taylor

What happened to everybody? I guess getting ready for stinking Monday five more days of sitting in front of a computer .


----------



## Elohi

I ran them off with my whining. Oops. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guys Rosie sleeps an awful lot. Is that normal for a 2 month old hatchling?


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Guys Rosie sleeps an awful lot. Is that normal for a 2 month old hatchling?



How are all the enclosure temps? Is she eating ok?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> What happened to everybody? I guess getting ready for stinking Monday five more days of sitting in front of a computer .


Karen had done some shopping for an event we been invited to attended, came home and we took, from what I can tell, a three hour nap. With how I'm feeling and Karen not digging shopping it was very easy. Would probably be there now had a cat not walked across us. So it goes.


----------



## T33's Torts

Welcome back Steven!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> How are all the enclosure temps? Is she eating ok?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


She nibbles... Kinda. The basking is 90-95 and coldest end is 79-83.


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Haha I'm my own dishwasher
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


My laundry washing machine. I try hard to use disposable plates and bowls whenever possible. (Laziness )


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm sleepy. Headed to bed soon for another week on the job! 

I got bit by a mosquito on the side of my foot where my flip flops rub. I'm glad it's gone away today.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Issy.  Hi Kim!
I was sleeping, but was awoken by a large, white, fluffy dog called Charlie. "I'm hungry even though I already ate four scoops of food! Feed me! I'll lick your face until you do!"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Tiffany. I'm smelling Bacon!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

No, that's my flesh burning.  I was heating oil and hit my arm on the pan.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> No, that's my flesh burning.  I was heating oil and hit my arm on the pan.


Unlike Monica, you come up with a good story at least.


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> View attachment 89135
> 
> I can't imagine how bad this *could* have been with a hotter CHE.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Ouch


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hi tiff! Hi Jen!! I'm about to sleep! I get to wake up at 5 am. Drive 20 mins work 40 mins and drive 20 back home. Then at 9 I get to go to my other job from 9:30-5. Then hibachi for dinner. Yay.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Although I'm sure she left out the, “I thought the coir was a spider, and just kinda spazzed out!"


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning all, 
This barber seems very creative:


It just annoys me so much!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Although I'm sure she left out the, “I thought the coir was a spider, and just kinda spazzed out!"


I have done that... I can't make fun off someone for that


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning all,
> This barber seems very creative:
> View attachment 89145
> 
> It just annoys me so much!


Wait a minute you…are you tricking us, or are there many, “English only" signs?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Although I'm sure she left out the, “I thought the coir was a spider, and just kinda spazzed out!"


Hahahahahaha
Id have a worse burn and a bruised up arms and elbow, trying to jerk it out of the enclosure if I had thought it was a spider. Hahahaha!!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Kerryann said:


> I have done that... I can't make fun off someone for that


I think spiders are nice, am I a weirdo then?


----------



## T33's Torts

Spiders and I don't mix. At all.


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> I think spiders are nice, am I a weirdo then?


Very much so.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wait a minute you…are you tricking us, or are there many, “English only" signs?


Pretty much so  Arabic is the official language, but English is used a lot more!


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> I think spiders are nice, am I a weirdo then?


They have eight eyes... Need I say more?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> I think spiders are nice, am I a weirdo then?


Not in the least. I've always been fascinated by them. As a young child, I had multiple pet spiders. I'd hold them by the abdomen and hand feed them. Even took them on vacation one year.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yuck Ken! Eww!! I once used my birthday money to buy a roach. My mom smashed him.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not in the least. I've always been fascinated by them. As a young child, I had multiple pet spiders. I'd hold them by the abdomen and hand feed them. Even took them on vacation one year.


Ok, I'm not such a weirdo


----------



## Kerryann

Mike ran over a toad in the yard last week. He was so worried it was our porch toad but toad was on the porch tonight after being mia. Mike felt awful about the toad but it jumped into the mower


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> Ok, I'm not such a weirdo


Just because you have a co-weirdo, doesn't mean you aren't a weirdo


----------



## Abdulla6169

Kerryann said:


> Just because you have a co-weirdo, doesn't mean you aren't a weirdo


Maybe all spider-fearing people are weirdos, spiders are basically tiny and all of you are jumping like crazy  isn't that weird?


----------



## T33's Torts

Dude. It bites you once and your face could fall off.


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> Dude. It bites you once and your face could fall off.


Agreed or its babies hatch in there and you are spider bait. 
For the record we don't kill them but I run around and scream like a girl while Mike rehomes them.


----------



## Ashes

Ugh, my fiancé just killed a spider in the basement that I found and is all freaking out because he thinks it's a brown recluse..... *shudders*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Mike ran over a toad in the yard last week. He was so worried it was our porch toad but toad was on the porch tonight after being mia. Mike felt awful about the toad but it jumped into the mower


Running over and mowing are two very different things!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Dude. It bites you once and your face could fall off.


I've seen spiders all my life, Americans probably try to kill a spider 20 times before he bites  Also, why would a spider be in physical contact with you? If you're at home? Spiders don't go to humans and bite them.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashes said:


> Ugh, my fiancé just killed a spider in the basement that I found and is all freaking out because he thinks it's a brown recluse..... *shudders*


We have HUNDREDS of black widows. 



AbdullaAli said:


> I've seen spiders all my life, Americans probably try to kill a spider 20 times before he bites  Also, why would a spider be in physical contact with you? If you're at home? Spiders don't go to humans and bite them.


I'm afraid I'll accidentally touch one (under the hose, or in a pot, etc) and get bitten again.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Running over and mowing are two very different things!!!!


Maybe he was driving & mowing at the same time? Seems legit


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> These grow wild here. I'm lucky like that. Last year, I took a portable vacuum out in the pasture when they had gone to seed, collected seeds for Sibi, then mailed them to here. You maybe in Gods land, but I'm in Gods retirement land. Lol.
> View attachment 89100


 
Yes, they grew. I had a bunch in the yard earlier this spring. Thanks.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> We have HUNDREDS of black widows.
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I'll accidentally touch one (under the hose, or in a pot, etc) and get bitten again.


Can't you post a vid on Instagram? We need more "freaking-out-because-of-spider" videos... Just kill all poisonous spiders, but chat is getting intense, let's move it to the debatable section


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Yes, they grew. I had a bunch in the yard earlier this spring. Thanks.


Hey sibi!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Yes, they grew. I had a bunch in the yard earlier this spring. Thanks.


----------



## Elohi

spiders are my nemesis. They freak me out. Story:
So this last Friday I'm driving my big kids over to their dad's house when my 13 yr old in the back seat says, "Mom. MOM! SPIDER!" Mind you I'm driving 70mph and my kid is yelling about a spider. Then a breath later he says, "on the steering wheel!!"
I look down to see a light green, small, UGLY, creepy crab shaped spider ON the steering wheel. I try not to have a heart attack as I reach over and try to smash it with my wallet. The little b*st*rd quickly hides in a crevasse where some buttons are. I calmly tell my 11 yr old daughter to watch to make sure it doesn't come out and fall on me. And if it does to PLEASE alert me calmly and quietly so I don't wreck. So I'm driving along with my tip toes and finger tips and as I'm getting off the highway, she calmly tells me that the spider has come out and to not turn right. LOLI was like what? Why? She said, "because it might fall I you if you turn the wheel right." Lovely!!
So I am almost to the stop light to get onto another highway when she screeches, "MOM!! It's right there!!" I panick because she scared me to death, I'm trying to come to a completely stop but my legs want to jump up in the seat with me to avoid the spider. (Good grief!)
So I look and there it is, dangling on a web right near my knee. It's centimeters from my bare skin! EEEEPPP!!! I grab my wallet again and knock the web over towards the console. I drove to the nearest gas station with my tippy toes. I got out of the car at the station and smashed the creepy little spider so I could finish getting my kids to their dad's in one piece. 

Spiders....not a fan. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

When I see a spider, I'm not grabbing a video camera. I'm thinking, "don'tdiedon'tdiedon'tdie"


----------



## sibi

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm thinking about selling Marion as well as Mazuri. Do you all prefer the Marion Sticks or the Marion Pellets?


 
I personally don't like either, but my torts love, love, love the pellets!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> spiders are my nemesis. They freak me out. Story:
> So this last Friday I'm driving my big kids over to their dad's house when my 13 yr old in the back seat says, "Mom. MOM! SPIDER!" Mind you I'm driving 70mph and my kid is yelling about a spider. Then a breath later he says, "on the steering wheel!!"
> I look down to see a light green, small, UGLY, creepy crab shaped spider ON the steering wheel. I try not to have a heart attack as I reach over and try to smash it with my wallet. The little b*st*rd quickly hides in a crevasse where some buttons are. I calmly tell my 11 yr old daughter to watch to make sure it doesn't come out and fall on me. And if it does to PLEASE alert me calmly and quietly so I don't wreck. So I'm driving along with my tip toes and finger tips and as I'm getting off the highway, she calmly tells me that the spider has come out and to not turn right. LOLI was like what? Why? She said, "because it might fall I you if you turn the wheel right." Lovely!!
> So I am almost to the stop light to get onto another highway when she screeches, "MOM!! It's right there!!" I panick because she scared me to death, I'm trying to come to a completely stop but my legs want to jump up in the seat with me to avoid the spider. (Good grief!)
> So I'm look and there it is, dangling on a web right near my knee. It's centimeters from my bare skin! EEEEPPP!!! I grab my wallet again and knock the web over towards the console. I drove to the nearest gas station with my tippy toes. I got out of the car at the station and smashed the creepy little spider so I could finish getting my kids to their dad's in one piece.
> 
> Spiders....not a fan. .
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Sorry but this is just funny, I usually don't laugh at spider stories  no offense though!
My brain is like "like-post, like-post"


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> When I see a spider, I'm not grabbing a video camera. I'm thinking, "don'tdiedon'tdiedon'tdie"


Cell phones are easier, can't we let dyl take a video for us? Or does he have spider problem?


----------



## Elohi

You should have seen my daughter. She was leaning away from the drivers seat, face all scrunched up in horror that she had to tell me when she spotted the creepy little thing WITHOUT giving her mother a heart attack. Lol. She didn't like the duty given to her, at all. Hahaha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> You should have seen my daughter. She was leaning away from the drivers seat, face all scrunched up in horror that she had to tell me when she spotted the creepy little thing WITHOUT giving her mother a heart attack. Lol. She didn't like the duty given to her, at all. Hahaha
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Can't your son take a video? This is just America's funniest video material


----------



## Elohi

I also have an irrational fear of June bugs...or anything else that kamikaze's into me. Have y'all ever seen a Texas water bug? A Texas sized June bug (in March lmao)?
Nothing freaks me out more than something that flies and has little to no control over it's destination. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

T33's Torts said:


> When I see a spider, I'm not grabbing a video camera. I'm thinking, "don'tdiedon'tdiedon'tdie"


Some spiders are good! Now, bees though...


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> I also have an irrational fear of June bugs...or anything else that kamikaze's into me. Have y'all ever seen a Texas water bug? A Texas sized June bug (in March lmao)?
> Nothing freaks me out more than something that flies and has little to no control over it's destination.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


NO WAY!!!!! I thought I was the ONLY person alive that is like deathly scared of junebugs!!!! Everyone here makes fun of me but I swear on everything they FOLLOW me!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> I also have an irrational fear of June bugs...or anything else that kamikaze's into me. Have y'all ever seen a Texas water bug? A Texas sized June bug (in March lmao)?
> Nothing freaks me out more than something that flies and has little to no control over it's destination.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 Ugh, bugs in your mouth... ears... hair... happens a lot


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> spiders are my nemesis. They freak me out. Story:
> So this last Friday I'm driving my big kids over to their dad's house when my 13 yr old in the back seat says, "Mom. MOM! SPIDER!" Mind you I'm driving 70mph and my kid is yelling about a spider. Then a breath later he says, "on the steering wheel!!"
> I look down to see a light green, small, UGLY, creepy crab shaped spider ON the steering wheel. I try not to have a heart attack as I reach over and try to smash it with my wallet. The little b*st*rd quickly hides in a crevasse where some buttons are. I calmly tell my 11 yr old daughter to watch to make sure it doesn't come out and fall on me. And if it does to PLEASE alert me calmly and quietly so I don't wreck. So I'm driving along with my tip toes and finger tips and as I'm getting off the highway, she calmly tells me that the spider has come out and to not turn right. LOLI was like what? Why? She said, "because it might fall I you if you turn the wheel right." Lovely!!
> So I am almost to the stop light to get onto another highway when she screeches, "MOM!! It's right there!!" I panick because she scared me to death, I'm trying to come to a completely stop but my legs want to jump up in the seat with me to avoid the spider. (Good grief!)
> So I look and there it is, dangling on a web right near my knee. It's centimeters from my bare skin! EEEEPPP!!! I grab my wallet again and knock the web over towards the console. I drove to the nearest gas station with my tippy toes. I got out of the car at the station and smashed the creepy little spider so I could finish getting my kids to their dad's in one piece.
> 
> Spiders....not a fan.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
My goodness Monica! You could've gotten into a major wreak! No spider is worth that. I hate them too, but logic takes control at a moment of panic, and I safely pull the car over, then go berserk on the spider


----------



## Elohi

My fear of bugs started when a praying mantis the size of my hand fell out of a tree and into my hair as I was walking down the street at the tender age of 11. 
You should have seen me freak out, beating myself in the head trying to get it out of my hair. Now THAT would have been AFV material. I was screeching, slapping, ripping, jumping around like I was having whole body spasms. I was in tears by the time it fell to the asphalt. Nothing like beating the hell out of yourself because a 2 lb bug is stuck in your hair LMAO. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> NO WAY!!!!! I thought I was the ONLY person alive that is like deathly scared of junebugs!!!! Everyone here makes fun of me but I swear on everything they FOLLOW me!!!


I swear the same thing! I will be dive bombed by a dozen June bugs and no one else is, they just get to laugh at me running around trying to escape them LOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> I also have an irrational fear of June bugs...or anything else that kamikaze's into me. Have y'all ever seen a Texas water bug? A Texas sized June bug (in March lmao)?
> Nothing freaks me out more than something that flies and has little to no control over it's destination.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
Oh, like flying roaches...the huge ones? Yeah, I pull out the tomahawk


----------



## Elohi

And I'm mosquito bait. I have like 20 bites on me and I'm the ONLY ONE in my family who has bites. We all go outside together and do the same things but I'm all swollen and itchy from skeeters. #notfair


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> And I'm mosquito bait. I have like 20 bites on me and I'm the ONLY ONE in my family who has bites. We all go outside together and do the same things but I'm all swollen and itchy from skeeters. #notfair
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


You probably eat too many bananas, they were proven to increase risks of mosquito bites


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> And I'm mosquito bait. I have like 20 bites on me and I'm the ONLY ONE in my family who has bites. We all go outside together and do the same things but I'm all swollen and itchy from skeeters. #notfair
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Lmao! Are we sisters?! Same here! I'll be walking with my fiancé while he plays disc golf and I will have a dozen bites by the time we are done and he's got maybe one. :/ Guess we are just naturally attractive and sweet, huh?!


----------



## Ashes

AbdullaAli said:


> You probably eat too many bananas, they were proven to increase risks of mosquito bites


Nah, I never eat bananas and I have the same problem.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> Nah, I never eat bananas and I have the same problem.


Maybe it's "natural", once I wore I yellow shirt in Italy. I swear more than 20 mosquitos at least were stuck to my clothes, maybe it's a genetic body odor that attracts mosquitos... Try taking a bath before leaving the house?


----------



## Elohi

I always assumed it was a scent certain people give off. Possibly an excess of certain compounds or electrolytes that can be sensed by the little evil blood suckers. Pheromones maybe?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm so freaking exhausted. I'm too old for the night life. Keeping up with a 20 year old dancer is proving more difficult than I thought. But hey it's a much needed distraction from things. How's everyone else doing? I spend so much time trying to catch up on all the posts that I'm always a few pages behind. Hope everyone's torts are doing well too.


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

I love June Bugs!  They're so awesome. Then again, I have roaches in my bag as we speak.


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm so freaking exhausted. I'm too old for the night life. Keeping up with a 20 year old dancer is proving more difficult than I thought. But hey it's a much needed distraction from things. How's everyone else doing? I spend so much time trying to catch up on all the posts that I'm always a few pages behind. Hope everyone's torts are doing well too.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


You know how to fight exhaustion? SLEEP!


----------



## LoutheRussian

T33's Torts said:


> You know how to fight exhaustion? SLEEP!


Whoa now you're just talking all crazy like


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My kids grew up with a passed down fondness of spiders. Fun way to catch those flies that hang out on the ceiling? Use a jar of soapy water. Slowly raise to cover them. They need to do freefall before flight and get stuck in the bubbles and sink. Good times.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I always assumed it was a scent certain people give off. Possibly an excess of certain compounds or electrolytes that can be sensed by the little evil blood suckers. Pheromones maybe?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


No human pheromones have been proven to be released by the body... It's a part of body odor that attracts mosquitos, studies show that mosquitoes are attracted to carbon dioxide, octenol and lactic acid (none of which can be prevented), and even more unavoidable things like movement, color, sounds, moisture and body heat. Also in the June 1959 Journal of the Philippine Medical Association it showed that people had higher levels of serotonin and norepinephrine metabolites in their blood after eating bananas. Mosquitoes could sense that, and because they need those chemicals too, they were more apt to bite people who had more in their blood.
So maybe you have more of these chemicals?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When you smash a mosquito on you, spear it. It's a warning to the others.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When you smash a mosquito on you, spear it. It's a warning to the others.


Or they might say: he killed him, REVENGE! *evil laughter*


----------



## Abdulla6169

There are also phone apps that make a buzzing sound that repels mosquitos... I tried it once & I think it worked


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Whoa now you're just talking all crazy like
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Sorry, didn't mean to get ahead of myself.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm a well known member now!!! 
Yes, I typed 3 exclamation marks, sue me


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to get ahead of myself.


It's OK, tiff is always actin crazy like that!


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> I also have an irrational fear of June bugs...or anything else that kamikaze's into me. Have y'all ever seen a Texas water bug? A Texas sized June bug (in March lmao)?
> Nothing freaks me out more than something that flies and has little to no control over it's destination.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)





LoutheRussian said:


> I'm so freaking exhausted. I'm too old for the night life. Keeping up with a 20 year old dancer is proving more difficult than I thought. But hey it's a much needed distraction from things. How's everyone else doing? I spend so much time trying to catch up on all the posts that I'm always a few pages behind. Hope everyone's torts are doing well too.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


 
Hi Luke. All my torts are well. Baby Runt is over her constipation. She loaded more like an elephant than a little tort! Goodness grief! It took me more than a hour to clean her pen, her butt, and her back legs. Gotta stop feeding her so much.


----------



## Ashes

AbdullaAli said:


> Maybe it's "natural", once I wore I yellow shirt in Italy. I swear more than 20 mosquitos at least were stuck to my clothes, maybe it's a genetic body odor that attracts mosquitos... Try taking a bath before leaving the house?


I'm gonna take that last remark as a facetious one. 

I shower daily. Because I can't stand not doing so. So I'm pretty sure it's not that.


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> No human pheromones have been proven to be released by the body... It's a part of body odor that attracts mosquitos, studies show that mosquitoes are attracted to carbon dioxide, octenol and lactic acid (none of which can be prevented), and even more unavoidable things like movement, color, sounds, moisture and body heat. Also in the June 1959 Journal of the Philippine Medical Association it showed that people had higher levels of serotonin and norepinephrine metabolites in their blood after eating bananas. Mosquitoes could sense that, and because they need those chemicals too, they were more apt to bite people who had more in their blood.
> So maybe you have more of these chemicals?


 
Wow, Abdullah, you blow me away!


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> I love June Bugs!  They're so awesome. Then again, I have roaches in my bag as we speak.


You are nuts.


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> It's OK, tiff is always actin crazy like that!


If anyone Luke would know.  I bet he's ready to send me to a mental institution.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> I bet he's ready to send me to a mental institution.


We all are ready, just kidding


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> You are nuts.


No, June bugs are OK... There is this type of firecracker that flies in circles and make you run around like a mental patient... So June bugs are a LOT more merciful


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Wow, Abdullah, you blow me away!


The internet is awesome, I knew humans didn't produce pheromones but have a gland in their noses to detect them... I just need some "real" details


----------



## T33's Torts

I have a stomachache.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> I have a stomachache.


From what? Eating too little? I believe that's the reason


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> No human pheromones have been proven to be released by the body... It's a part of body odor that attracts mosquitos, studies show that mosquitoes are attracted to carbon dioxide, octenol and lactic acid (none of which can be prevented), and even more unavoidable things like movement, color, sounds, moisture and body heat. Also in the June 1959 Journal of the Philippine Medical Association it showed that people had higher levels of serotonin and norepinephrine metabolites in their blood after eating bananas. Mosquitoes could sense that, and because they need those chemicals too, they were more apt to bite people who had more in their blood.
> So maybe you have more of these chemicals?


 
Well, as a diabetic, I always felt they went after the sugars in my blood. I do k ow that mosquitoes go after darker clothing, human sweat, and avoid people in a blazing sun. But, Off repellent works wonders. I use the clip-one, and I never get bitten.


----------



## T33's Torts

Eating too much after not eating for the last few days! Ugh.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Eating too much after not eating for the last few days! Ugh.


Ok, I'm relived now  trying lying on your stomach, that's what's done for a quick fix


----------



## T33's Torts

Lay on my stomach? Like a penguin? I think I'll pass...


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I have a stomachache.


 
Aww...what can you take for it?


----------



## T33's Torts

Ummm... Water?


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> Ok, I'm relived now  trying lying on your stomach, that's what's done for a quick fix


 
How could that be a quick fix? Laying on my stomach with a stomachache would make me want to throw up.


----------



## Elohi

Actually you are supposed to lay on your left side to aid in digestion. That's why they tell pregnant women to lay on their left side. It increases blood flow as well. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Aww...what can you take for it?


Yogurt is good for heart burn if you ate too much, I don't think there is anything for the ache you get from overeating...


----------



## LoutheRussian

AbdullaAli said:


> It's OK, tiff is always actin crazy like that!


Haha I certainly know this to be a true statement. However I find that it adds to her charm.


Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

As nasty as it sounds, a little baking soda water helps tame stomachaches. Soothes heartburn and neutralizes stomach acid in case you end up vomiting. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> It increases blood flow as well.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


To the stomach? I've been taught that sleeping on your left puts more tension on the heart...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> As nasty as it sounds, a little baking soda water helps tame stomachaches. Soothes heartburn and neutralizes stomach acid in case you end up vomiting.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Or take a heart burn pill, tastes less disgusting


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Ummm... Water?


 
umm, no. Water is what you need to have absorbed in your belly. Try plain crackers, just a couple or so. Then, later, make some tea and put some slices of real ginger. That should really work.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm just going to sit and wait patiently until I no longer feel uncomfortable. 

That's cute Luke. But really, I'm mostly just nuts.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> umm, no. Water is what you need to have absorbed in your belly. Try plain crackers, just a couple or so. Then, later, make some tea and put some slices of real ginger. That should really work.


Too much water just makes it worse, trust me it does  (personal experience)


----------



## T33's Torts

I feel this way a lot. Its nothing new.


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> To the stomach? I've been taught that sleeping on your left puts more tension on the heart...


Yep. Left side sleeping has a lot of health benefits. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

We currently have a gnat infestation from the worm bin. They keep flying up my nose and I'm spazzing out. I've put out 2 vinegar traps for them, but it doesn't seem to be making a dent. Any pet safe solutions that won't hurt the kitty cats?


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> I feel this way a lot. Its nothing new.


Is the weight loss affected by this? Just curious


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> Yep. Left side sleeping has a lot of health benefits.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
I'm a tummy sleeper. That's probably bad.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Yep. Left side sleeping has a lot of health benefits.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I sleep on the right, after I 2 sec internet search I found this:
It is better to sleep on your right side. Sleeping on the right relieves pressure on the heart, lungs, and stomach. It is especially important to sleep on the right side if you have chronic heart conditions. Sleeping on the left side puts strain on the heart and can worsen those conditions.
On the Other: Unless You Are Pregnant
Pregnant women should sleep on their left side. The uterus of a pregnant woman puts pressure on the liver that is relieved by sleeping on the left side. It allows for the best blood flow to the uterus and the baby. Sleeping on the left side when you're pregnant also optimizes blood flow to the kidneys.
So she should sleep on the right 

Read more: Is it better to sleep on your left side or right side? | Answerbag http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/1927726#ixzz38jXFJB5O


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> We currently have a gnat infestation from the worm bin. They keep flying up my nose and I'm spazzing out. I've put out 2 vinegar traps for them, but it doesn't seem to be making a dent. Any pet safe solutions that won't hurt the kitty cats?


Get a container, put a piece of paper over it and punch holes with a toothpick. Fill the jar with a bit of honey, water, vinegar and a chunk of fruit. Then use a rubber band to hold the paper over the opening. The gnats can get in, but can't get out.


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> As nasty as it sounds, a little baking soda water helps tame stomachaches. Soothes heartburn and neutralizes stomach acid in case you end up vomiting.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
You know Monica, you have something there. I was at my wits end the other night because I couldn't take any antacid products. The plavix I'm taking doesn't allow it. But, using baking soda neutralizes acid...now that I can do. Thanks


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm a tummy sleeper. That's probably bad.


Yep, just FYI sleeping on the back affects memory


----------



## Elohi

^my searches pull up the opposite. 
Not that I put much stock in webMd unless they site studies. 

Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> Is the weight loss affected by this? Just curious


I don't think so. Although eating the way I do probably isn't healthy.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Get a container, put a piece of paper over it and punch holes with a toothpick. Fill the jar with a bit of honey, water, vinegar and a chunk of fruit. Then use a rubber band to hold the paper over the opening. The gnats can get in, but can't get out.


 
I did this but just with vinegar. And saran wrap instead of paper. Maybe my holes are too big?


----------



## T33's Torts

Very possible.


----------



## Abdulla6169

In a 2003 study published in The Journal of the American College of Cardiology, subjects with congestive heart failure had a “highly significant tendency to avoid sleeping on the left side,” while subjects without the condition did not. The study’s authors also found that avoidance of sleeping on the left was related to the degree of heart enlargement and dysfunction. So I believe this relates left-sided sleeping with pressure on the heart... 
Full article here:
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/22/science/22qna.html?_r=0


----------



## StarSapphire22

"answerbag" doesn't exactly seem like a credible source.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> "answerbag" doesn't exactly seem like a credible source.


The nytimes is  I just do 2-sec searches...


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> In a 2003 study published in The Journal of the American College of Cardiology, subjects with congestive heart failure had a “highly significant tendency to avoid sleeping on the left side,” while subjects without the condition did not. The study’s authors also found that avoidance of sleeping on the left was related to the degree of heart enlargement and dysfunction. So I believe this relates left-sided sleeping with pressure on the heart...
> Full article here:
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/22/science/22qna.html?_r=0


 
Yes, by saying right sided sleepers were more prone to heart conditions and left siders were not.


----------



## T33's Torts

The only time I sleep on my tummy is when I'm a) sleeping on dilly, or b) sleeping on the floor.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Dillybar can't like being squished like that!


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Yes, by saying right sided sleepers were more prone to heart conditions and left siders were not.


No, it's saying people avoid sleeping on the left when they have heart problems because it puts too much presume on the heart.
"The findings were in keeping with the concept that a left-hand position “may exert deleterious effects” on heart pressure, cardiac output or the functioning of cardiac nerves and thus “may be a protective strategy,” researchers said, adding that the position choice might arise from discomfort from perceiving a stronger heartbeat."
Deleterious means harming BTW, so it's generally bad


----------



## StarSapphire22

StarSapphire22 said:


> Dillybar can't like being squished like that!


 
Lol, autocorrect knows about my ice cream problem.


----------



## Elohi

I think you may want to reread that NyT article. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Auto cucumber hates me.


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> Auto cucumber hates me.


Oh it hates me bad. Retread. Really now. I never knew one could retread an article. LMAO!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I don't think so. Although eating the way I do probably isn't healthy.


 
Hey Tiff, watch the junk food. Believe me, you'll pay for it later in a big way. I know when I was your age, poor eating habits, too much acid from coffee, and stresses caused my stomach ulcers. Your stomach will never be the same.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I think you may want to reread that NyT article.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I'm feeling a headache today, so I should probably stay away from confusing stuff  Also feeling tired...


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> No, it's saying people avoid sleeping on the left when they have heart problems because it puts too much presume on the heart.
> "The findings were in keeping with the concept that a left-hand position “may exert deleterious effects” on heart pressure, cardiac output or the functioning of cardiac nerves and thus “may be a protective strategy,” researchers said, adding that the position choice might arise from discomfort from perceiving a stronger heartbeat."
> Deleterious means harming BTW, so it's generally bad


 
I was a national merit scholar taking college level English courses throughout highschool. I know what deleterious means and I also know how to interpret scientific journals, thank you.

You need to reread the article, because it's findings seem to be lost in translation for you.


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Hey Tiff, watch the junk food. Believe me, you'll pay for it later in a big way. I know when I was your age, poor eating habits, too much acid from coffee, and stresses caused my stomach ulcers. Your stomach will never be the same.


Yeah. =/ I haven't had coffee today! Which is amazing for me.


----------



## tortdad

@AbdullaAli

How's the party?


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> @AbdullaAli
> 
> How's the party?


Going to my family's in a while  so technically it didn't start yet


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> No, it's saying people avoid sleeping on the left when they have heart problems because it puts too much presume on the heart.
> "The findings were in keeping with the concept that a left-hand position “may exert deleterious effects” on heart pressure, cardiac output or the functioning of cardiac nerves and thus “may be a protective strategy,” researchers said, adding that the position choice might arise from discomfort from perceiving a stronger heartbeat."
> Deleterious means harming BTW, so it's generally bad


 
Abdullah, why would sleeping on the lefthanded side be "a protective strategy?"


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, how's your son doin'? Did they use the dissolving stitches, or will they have to cut them off? I'm allergic to the dissolving stuff.


----------



## T33's Torts

Tortdad, did we catch your name? Or am I blanking out here?


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> I was a national merit scholar taking college level English courses throughout highschool. I know what deleterious means and I also know how to interpret scientific journals, thank you.
> 
> You need to reread the article, because it's findings seem to be lost in translation for you.


No, translation isn't a problem for me since my brain seems to work in English... Livestrong.com seems to encourage right-sided sleeping:
http://www.livestrong.com/article/29780-sleep-right-side/#page=1
Very tired today  everything seems to get cluttered in my brain today!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Abdullah, why would sleeping on the lefthanded side be "a protective strategy?"


I understand, just needed to notice. I'm falling asleep already (it's 8:44 am)


----------



## Abdulla6169

I think I have a brain cramp today, at least there will be money & food  hopefully I'll feel better later....


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> I understand, just needed to notice. I'm falling asleep already (it's 8:44 am)


Why on earth are you awake all night long and falling asleep rolling up on 9am?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

You're just like Luke! ( @LoutheRussian ) Don't you guys know people are supposed to sleep from night to morning? I thought I was sleeping on funny schedule, but now I don't feel so bad.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Why on earth are you awake all night long and falling asleep rolling up on 9am?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I fell asleep at 10:00 pm I fixed my sleeping schedule... I woke up at 4:00 am, 6hrs is enough for me


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> Abdullah, why would sleeping on the lefthanded side be "a protective strategy?"


 
Oh, okay, just read the journal. People with heart problems avoid sleeping on the left side because of what they perceive is a strain on their heart; thus, a protective strategy. 

Sorry guys. I promise, I'm off the topic now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Oh, okay, just read the journal. People with heart problems avoid sleeping on the left side because of what they perceive is a strain on their heart; thus, a protective strategy.


So right or left? I have a brain cramp here


----------



## Elohi

Lol. 6 hrs is enough but you are falling asleep 4 hrs after you get up. Maybe you need another couple of hours. Unless you are extremely young, then maybe 6 hrs is fine for a while. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Guys, i feel old and responsible.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Lol. 6 hrs is enough but you are falling asleep 4 hrs after you get up. Maybe you need another couple of hours. Unless you are extremely young, then maybe 6 hrs is fine for a while.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I woke up without an alarm, maybe from excitement?


----------



## Elohi

Anticipation will do it for sure. 



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Anticipation will do it for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


You probably had it when you got the Leos


----------



## sibi

But, talking about stitches, when I was about 6 years old, I fell off a nasty ride and flew into the air and smacked my chin down on a concrete ground. I needed 8 stitches, and the hosp didn't give me anything for pain. No numbing, no shot, nada! I didn't let out one cry. It hurt like hell, and I had one tear. Things were barbaric back then. I also may have fractured my hip because of the way I fell, but I sure as hell wasn't gonna tell anyone about that pain which I had for a long long time.


----------



## T33's Torts

My feet are cold.


----------



## T33's Torts

That's what I did Sibi! I sliced open my elbow. My mom made me get stitches, but the nerve damage hasn't gone away.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Dillybar can't like being squished like that!


Oh well!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> But, talking about stitches, when I was about 6 years old, I fell off a nasty ride and flew into the air and smacked my chin down on a concrete grown. I needed 8 stitches, and the hosp didn't give me anything for pain. No numbing, no shot, nada! I didn't let out one cry. It hurt like hell, and I had one tear. Things were barbaric back then. I also may have fractured my hip because of the way I fell, but I sure as hell wasn't gonna tell anyone about that pain which I had for a long long time.


I fell once once my face (when I was a kid), nose bleeding, crying... My brain was like: "WTH doesn't anyone help me!?!?!"
Never has stitches, never broke a bone... Should I be sad I was left out? lol


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> My feet are cold.


 
Well, soak your toosies in hot water. That will warm them up quick.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ladybug socks and converse! Problem solved.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> That's what I did Sibi! I sliced open my elbow. My mom made me get stitches, but the nerve damage hasn't gone away.


 Wow! I bet you weren't gonna complain about the nerve damage, were you? I know that I wasn't gonna tell them about my hip; not after stitching me up with no pain killers!


----------



## T33's Torts

I was too stubborn to.  I tried to use that sticky skin glue to put my elbow back together, but the blood everywhere gave me away.


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> I fell once once my face (when I was a kid), nose bleeding, crying... My brain was like: "WTH doesn't anyone help me!?!?!"
> Never has stitches, never broke a bone... Should I be sad I was left out? lol


 
With all that sand out there, how can you break anything


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> With all that sand out there, how can you break anything


I was leaving school, straight on the asphalt... Breaking bones is very normal here, sand doesn't cover everything


----------



## T33's Torts

Sibs was kidding.  
I'm sooo clumsy. I swear walls move so I run into them. And I absolutely love giving the floor suprise hugs.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Sibs was kidding.


Just realized that, I have to explain lots of geographical things (to others at school)... I also help the struggling students before the finals, so these questions feel normal to me


----------



## T33's Torts

I suck at geography. California= west New York= East. Anything else is an inbetweeny.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm home tonight! Yay! Its so nice to sleep in my own bed. And Haz cleaned up my ivy.  One less thing to do! I'm so grateful for him and his little daughter (she drew some lovely chalk pieces in the yard).


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Sibs was kidding.
> I'm sooo clumsy. I swear walls move so I run into them. And I absolutely love giving the floor suprise hugs.


 
LOL...my first born was like that. She'd walk straight into trees and poles and have huge contusions. I swear I don't know how she's still alive except that she's a survivor. She was born two months early and weighed 3 1/2 lbs. Poor baby


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> LOL...my first born was like that. She'd walk straight into trees and poles and have huge contusions. I swear I don't know how she's still alive except that she's a survivor. She was born two months early and weighed 3 1/2 lbs. Poor baby


Awwwww! Poor baby


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I suck at geography. California= west New York= East. Anything else is an inbetweeny.


 
I sucked at it too. I couldn't care less what grains they grew, and what the population was, or what they main economy was. I mean, when your a kid, it was the most boring subject on earth, next to history.


----------



## T33's Torts

Aww man! A concussion is the perfect time to brainwash kids! 
The first and only time I've been concussed was only a few years ago. I hut my head above the bed. For the record I blame Dylan.


----------



## T33's Torts

I like science and math. History was okay... mainly because my teacher was cute.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I like science and math. History was okay... mainly because my teacher was cute.


 
Me too! I was better at those subjects because it made logical sense. History became a favorite when I went to college.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Me too! I was better at those subjects because it made logical sense. History became a favorite when I went to college.


English, science, & arabic  language makes sense to me!


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> English, science, & arabic  language makes sense to me!


 
Well, mathematics and certain science is really another form of language.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Well, mathematics and certain science is really another form of language.


Math is easy (once I get the concept- I kill the teacher with questions), science is natural


----------



## sibi

Well, my friends, I think I'm gonna turn in. It's almost 1 p.m. here in Florida (central time). Have a great evening, or great morning.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Well, my friends, I think I'm gonna turn in. It's almost 1 p.m. here in Florida (central time). Have a great evening, or great morning.


You too


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Morning!


----------



## lisa127

Good morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good morning to you


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Abdulla6169

-Algeria's national airline, Air Algerie, says it has lost contact with one of its planes flying from Burkina Faso
-There are no survivors from the Air Algerie AH5017 passenger jet that crashed in Mali, says the French President, Francois Hollande

There have been too any airplane crashes these few months... This is new from Thursday


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey! I'm awake as well. Had to catch up on some 100+posts written by folks who needed sleep, discussing best ways to sleep. What a group, really... So, Abdulla, are you at the festivities, or have you returned home already?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey! I'm awake as well. Had to catch up on some 100+posts written by folks who needed sleep, discussing best ways to sleep. What a group, really... So, Abdulla, are you at the festivities, or have you returned home already?


Just at home now... I now have $60, I feel bad I didn't earn as much as I did when I was a kid (+$272). At least I have more money now!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I believe the gifting part to get lower as one ages is you have more opportunity to earn money than say, a five year old. No one thinks of the fact as one ages, they have a higher need for money.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I believe the gifting part to get lower as one ages is you have more opportunity to earn money than say, a five year old. No one thinks of the fact as one ages, they have a higher need for money.


Older people get more money, it's that I didn't see many people this time... I also stayed with relatives that I never knew, so that's something


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Aww. I get it. I have one part of one side of my family that is very generous when it comes to assisting family in need.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Aww. I get it. I have one part of one side of my family that is very generous when it comes to assisting family in need.


People are usually very generous, I'm not when it comes to food


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today, I'm gonna go to work. Not sure how that'll work out, but I don't want them to forget who I am.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Today, I'm gonna go to work. Not sure how that'll work out, but I don't want them to forget who I am.


If your tired stay at home, send someone to give them a basket of sweets apologizing for your absence! Thank you, I am a genius


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Thank you, I am a genius


Too true! But really, I must show my face.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Too true! But really, I must show my face.


Hmmm, send a photo of yourself with the sweet... Unless, you really want to go to work then, it's OK


----------



## Abdulla6169

By the way, what do you work? It's not a cowboy, you work on a farm?


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> Hey, how's your son doin'? Did they use the dissolving stitches, or will they have to cut them off? I'm allergic to the dissolving stuff.



He's doing okay but he has to go see an oral surgeon today to see of they can do anything for his gums and splint his teeth.


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> Hey, how's your son doin'? Did they use the dissolving stitches, or will they have to cut them off? I'm allergic to the dissolving stuff.


Kevin


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> He's doing okay but he has to go see an oral surgeon today to see of they can do anything for his gums and splint his teeth.


Hope he's better soon, he should be better though (like his dad)...


----------



## Ashes

Morning all.


----------



## tortdad

Hey AbdullaAli... Did you mail me a box of food? I didn't bring my lunch with me today so I'll be expecting it, lol.


----------



## tortdad

Good Morning to all my peeps. I give you permission to entertain me now. Who shall start because all of this talk about which side to sleep on has bored me


----------



## tortdad

And please tells your names because I've been going back to find them and only gotten a few.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> And please tells your names because I've been going back to find them and only gotten a few.


My names Abdulla


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Hey AbdullaAli... Did you mail me a box of food? I didn't bring my lunch with me today so I'll be expecting it, lol.


The food takes one day to get there, & today is the day


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> Morning all.


Morning!


----------



## Elohi

Good morning. Well I hope you all are having a better morning that I am. My ex failed to bring my big kids home this morning like he was supposed to. Imagine that. Again. Monday is the worst day to pull these stunts, I have a schedule to keep on Mondays because of my sons piano lesson. So now I have to load up little bitty and go get the big kids before I fix lunch so the lunch/little bitties nap/piano/afternoon schedule doesn't get out of whack. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Good morning. Well I hope you all are having a better morning that I am. My ex failed to bring my big kids home this morning like he was supposed to. Imagine that. Again.


Morning  it's almost evening here!
Your ex seems disgusting! Don't rely him, always have a back up plan (a friend, a neighbor, family member, etc.)... I hope he steps on a Lego block  I hope everything turns out well.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## sibi

Good morning all. My name is Sylvia (sibi). Monica, I feel for you. Most of your young adulthood will be spent dealing with your ex. I wouldn't wish that on my enemies. I went through that until my house burned down in 1997 (wild fires). After that, the kids were grown up, and I no longer had any financial ties to him. Yah!!!

Good morning Noel


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Hello! Hope your day's great


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Good morning all. My name is Sylvia (sibi). Monica, I feel for you. Most of your young adulthood will be spent dealing with your ex. I wouldn't wish that on my enemies. I went through that until my house burned down in 1997 (wild fires). After that, the kids were grown up, and I no longer had any financial ties to him. Yah!!!
> 
> Good morning Noel


Morning!


----------



## sibi

Abdullah, good evening to you. I'm not saying, good-by lol


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello! Hope your day's great


It is so far. Just finished my work day and going home to start my day. I hope your day is great too


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Abdullah, good evening to you. I'm not saying, good-by lol


Good morning again, lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> It is so far. Just finished my work day and going home to start my day. I hope your day is great too


It is, I just want some coffee. Also want to sleep at night... Hard choice


----------



## Elohi

Good morning back at you Sylvia. 6.5 more years until my middle child is grown and I don't have to deal with their dad anymore. I say that, it's wishful thinking probably because she will then go to college and he's required to help pay for her but I bet he won't. I mean, he won't even pay for music lessons now, I don't see him suddenly pulling his head out of his butt between now and then. He's 47 after all, pretty set in his ways. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Elohi

He isn't an absentee dad or anything. He just makes my life difficult. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> It is, I just want some coffee. Also want to sleep at night... Hard choice


I do both. I'm caffeine immune. Lol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Good morning everyone.


Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I do both. I'm caffeine immune. Lol
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I used to be


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> He isn't an absentee dad or anything. He just makes my life difficult.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Why would he do that! Even if your not together, he should never make a woman's life hard, let alone the mother of his own children.


----------



## T33's Torts

I pinched an old scar and now I'm bleeding. Fun stuff.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> I pinched an old scar and now I'm bleeding. Fun stuff.


Won't that make it last forever, or are these "olden day" myths I've been fed? I used to like scratching scars until I was told that it will last forever...


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I pinched an old scar and now I'm bleeding. Fun stuff.


Good morning Tiff. Yeah, old scars can do that if it's pinched. But, you're tuff; put a bandage on it.

Abdullah, certain cuts may always leave a scar unless you put a special ointment for scar removal. Even then, depending on the severity of the cut, it may not go away. But, picking on a scab will insure you'll have a scar.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> I pinched an old scar and now I'm bleeding. Fun stuff.



Well stop that!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Good morning Tiff. Yeah, old scars can do that if it's pinched. Bit, you're tuff; put a bandage on it.


Tiff's too tough for bandages, lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Well stop that!


Scars are just annoying, they itch especially when told not to itch them... I've seen a german cream that removes skin markings once, a friend of mine tried & said it was good


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Well stop that!


 
Good morning Jess


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning Jess, or evening, or just hello then


----------



## StarSapphire22

Good morning! I feel like I have done nothing at work so far today. I used to work 8:00-4:30, today I started doing 8:45-5:15. I got here, went right into a meeting. Took one chat (which was one question that he realized he knew the answer to and disconnected), now I’m on my first break. Lunch is in two hours already!


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> The food takes one day to get there, & today is the day



I'm starving. What's taking so long. Did you send it from China?


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I'm starving. What's taking so long. Did you send it from China?


Don't you live in China?


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> He isn't an absentee dad or anything. He just makes my life difficult.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Some guys are just jerks. Not all of us are like that though. I have twin boys that are 20 years old, I'm raising 2 step children (they're bio dad won't pay anything) and I have two smaller children. I claim them all as my own and it's very rare (only when I'm explaining things) that I refer to them as adopted or step. When asked I always say I have 6 kids.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning my Friend! ! ! 

Driving down to LA (Arcadia) to drop off my Godmother today and then pick-up my daughter from Long beach back to Bay area tomorrow. 

Lots driving for couple day. Should be fun and may God Bless.


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Don't you live in China?



No,I moved but I set up a forwarding address. I guess you'll just have to send me extra!


----------



## tortdad

tortdad said:


> No,I moved but I set up a forwarding address. I guess you'll just have to send me extra!




One box a day for a week should do it  or however many boxes you can send with the cash you got, lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> No,I moved but I set up a forwarding address. I guess you'll just have to send me extra!


Sorry, all ran out... Virtual food left though


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Sorry, all ran out... Virtual food left though


I sent it to your office, let a worker send them


----------



## LoutheRussian

Anyone want to cover my shift today? I really don't want to work. I'd rather spend my day on the couch with Amber and Lou. I'll even let you keep all the tips you earn. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Good morning! I feel like I have done nothing at work so far today. I used to work 8:00-4:30, today I started doing 8:45-5:15. I got here, went right into a meeting. Took one chat (which was one question that he realized he knew the answer to and disconnected), now I’m on my first break. Lunch is in two hours already!


 
I think, unconsciously, you're getting the jitters counting the days and hours til your wedding. LOL


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning my Friend! ! !
> 
> Driving down to LA (Arcadia) to drop off my Godmother today and then pick-up my daughter from Long beach back to Bay area tomorrow.
> 
> Lots driving for couple day. Should be fun and may God Bless.


Damn!! I'm not home for a few days! That sucks. Have fun though. The weather is miserable, so stay cool!.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> One box a day for a week should do it  or however many boxes you can send with the cash you got, lol


I only have 60 bucks, the tort is more important


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Anyone want to cover my shift today? I really don't want to work. I'd rather spend my day on the couch with Amber and Lou. I'll even let you keep all the tips you earn.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Sure, but you cover airfare.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning my Friend! ! !
> 
> Driving down to LA (Arcadia) to drop off my Godmother today and then pick-up my daughter from Long beach back to Bay area tomorrow.
> 
> Lots driving for couple day. Should be fun and may God Bless.


Hello, good luck with everything


----------



## sibi

LoutheRussian said:


> Anyone want to cover my shift today? I really don't want to work. I'd rather spend my day on the couch with Amber and Lou. I'll even let you keep all the tips you earn.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


 
No thanks. I'm retired


----------



## LoutheRussian

T33's Torts said:


> Sure, but you cover airfare.


Deal then I can keep you here for awhile. I'll accidentally set the return flight for a week or two after your arrival. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> I think, unconsciously, you're getting the jitters counting the days and hours til your wedding. LOL



Not unconsciously!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning my Friend! ! !
> 
> Driving down to LA (Arcadia) to drop off my Godmother today and then pick-up my daughter from Long beach back to Bay area tomorrow.
> 
> Lots driving for couple day. Should be fun and may God Bless.




can you see your way clear to stop off in Clovis? Or else, honk as you drive by!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Deal then I can keep you here for awhile. I'll accidentally set the return flight for a week or two after your arrival.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Oh how horrible! But of course complaining would be rude, right?


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Oh how horrible! But of course complaining would be rude, right?


It's not complaining, you'd be complementing his "kindnes", then you'll agree to stay for more time, just cuz he's "nice"


----------



## Ashes

tortdad said:


> And please tells your names because I've been going back to find them and only gotten a few.


Ashley.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm tiffany.


----------



## Elohi

Monica. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jessica!


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> It's not complaining, you'd be complementing his "kindnes", then you'll agree to stay for more time, just cuz he's "nice"


It'd be such a shame to have to stay with Luke.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, I killed chat!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In a freaking waiting /exam room. I worked about 4-5 hrs. and it was very frantic. Likely won't return today. Plus side...no fever, that's good.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monica,
I think some men do these things because, a) they are otherwise powerless in regard to you, and b) they are taking the misplaced anger of the separation, and directing it towards you, the only place it can go without excepting personal responsibility.


----------



## Ashes

@Elohi - unfortunately I deal with the opposite.... And I think women exes can sometimes be way worse than men... I have a harder time dealing with my fiancé's ex than my own ex... And my ex is an awful person, but this chick? She is off the charts. She gives women a very, very bad name...


----------



## T33's Torts

Why the heck are you in an exam room, Ken? What are they examining you for?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've been gooden sick. I'm a bad patient. If I don't understand something, I ask questions. More later.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hey all. I'm on my lunch break!! 3.5 more hours and dobby is a free elf. Yaaaaaaas


----------



## StarSapphire22

I had one of our resellers come into my chat today, dangle a 173k lead in front of my face and then at the end said he was a reseller, so I couldn't qualify the sales lead. They're not even allowed in our chats, he would have to lie on the survey entry form to get me. I don't understand people. You're a reseller, you're supposed to know your product, not get your own leads and then make me do all the heavy lifting but not get credit for the sale....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> I had one of our resellers come into my chat today, dangle a 173k lead in front of my face and then at the end said he was a reseller, so I couldn't qualify the sales lead. They're not even allowed in our chats, he would have to lie on the survey entry form to get me. I don't understand people. You're a reseller, you're supposed to know your product, not get your own leads and then make me do all the heavy lifting but not get credit for the sale....


Dogs come in many coats...


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> I had one of our resellers come into my chat today, dangle a 173k lead in front of my face and then at the end said he was a reseller, so I couldn't qualify the sales lead. They're not even allowed in our chats, he would have to lie on the survey entry form to get me. I don't understand people. You're a reseller, you're supposed to know your product, not get your own leads and then make me do all the heavy lifting but not get credit for the sale....




So what is it that you do?


----------



## Elohi

Piano lesson time!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortdad

I take it you got the older ones picked up fine?


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> I take it you got the older ones picked up fine?



Yeah. Apparently while I was helping my son pick some clothes, he called my daughter and asked her to stay. 
And he wanted me to bring my son back after piano. Um no. First of all he refuses to ask me anything and uses the kids to ask me questions. And two, he gets them Wednesday evenings and weekends and we share holidays so....today is none of those days. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortdad said:


> So what is it that you do?



I work in pre-sales chat support for Microsoft, supporting the Office 365 program.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A little self-indulgent snobbery here…this is what I get to see when I drive to work…


And when I'm thinking about it, the view from our porch/sittin' area…


----------



## mike taylor

Elohi at least he has something to do with them . Most dads run off never to be seen again . But you have to deal with the jackass not me . Im with Ken it's a pride thing.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I think he's a selfish crazy person...
Oh, and I was able to get $163 now, here's a good pic I took  


Seems to lifeless but perfect in a way, what am I saying I should go to sleep (in a while )


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Im with Ken it's a pride thing.


 
Pride has better applications. I think it's a dumbf••ck thing. We NEVER talked ill of our kids other parents, yet heard from the kids the craptards we we're. Typical followed by a, “ I just tuned em out and watched tv"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did I just post that? Wow!


----------



## tortdad

Mine don't even know anything about there sperm donor. He's been in and out of prison for running drugs. He took off when one was 4 and the other a baby. He contacted the older one a few years ago when he was about to get out of prison and promised her that he would be apart of her life (something she desperately wanted and was a hole I could never fill) but he showed up to see her one time and blew her off after that. Now she doesn't care if he's even alive. I've come to accept the fact that I'll never be the "Daddy"she's wanted. I try but all she does is push away from me. I'm tolerated but nothing more. She is about to turn 16 so I'm sure some of that is her teenage attitude. I'm hoping that she'll come around once she matures a little more. I wish (for the kids sake) that he would clean up his act and play at least SOME roll in their lives, even if he didn't pay a cent in support. He's never paid and I don't need him too, I provide all the need except that biological bond.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Pride has better applications. I think it's a dumbf••ck thing. We NEVER talked ill of our kids other parents, yet heard from the kids the craptards we we're. Typical followed by a, “ I just tuned em out and watched tv"


Now he's an arrogant pride-abusing crazy selfish jerk person...


----------



## tortdad

So be at least somewhat thankful that he's around to see them.....even if it makes your life hell. Just don't make things easy for him


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm tired! Job offerings... fun fun fun.


----------



## T33's Torts

Being tired and job offerings don't relate.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm home…feeling sorry for myself for being ill. I come from lines that exist for 103 yrs. My poor Karen.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm home…feeling sorry for myself for being ill. I come from lines that exist for 103 yrs. My poor Karen.


Sorry your sick, did you eat today?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummm, couple protein bars I think. I take no convincing to eat. I did, in fact, eat dinner last night.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummm, couple protein bars I think. I take no convincing to eat. I did, in fact, eat dinner last night.


Ok... Sorry to big you put or anything, but you hadn't eaten in a while (some time ago)  are you better now?


----------



## Elohi

Sometimes an absentee father is better than the manipulative emotionally abusing types than bring nothing but trouble and heartache to the table. I guess it all depends on the family. 
-sigh-


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

He loves them, I'll give him that. But that's all I'll give him. I don't have nice things to say so I'll just hush. LOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

And I'm in a rotten mood because a crazy driving neighbor sped around me when I started to turn. We have Avery serious problem with rude and irresponsible crazy drivers in our neighborhood who refuse to slow down or follow common sense and a kid is going to get killed. It's insane how many people think it's ok to fly around (on the wrong side of the road) to pass a turning car in a residential street with parked cars, pets, and children outside playing. It's actually caused a brawl at an HOA meeting. Insanity. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortdad

I never said you had to like him. Bust his balls every chance you get and never give him an once of wiggle room over what the court papers say! He sounds like a POS to me


----------



## Elohi

Apparently I haven't been the crazy ex he had hoped for. I'm far too nice and too civil. I don't like confrontation but I won't back down from a battle if I'm pushed. But I'd rather play nice and play fair. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> And I'm in a rotten mood because a crazy driving neighbor sped around me when I started to turn. We have Avery serious problem with rude and irresponsible crazy drivers in our neighborhood who refuse to slow down or follow common sense and a kid is going to get killed. It's insane how many people think it's ok to fly around (on the wrong side of the road) to pass a turning car in a residential street with parked cars, pets, and children outside playing. It's actually caused a brawl at an HOA meeting. Insanity.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


We have the problem too. They have solved that problem on the street next to us by having speed bumps installed. They petitioned for them. We are not allowed to do it because we are down the street from the fire station


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Ok... Sorry to big you put or anything, but you hadn't eaten in a while (some time ago)  are you better now?


No real food issues “normally" for me. I do believe Friday-Sunday were exceptions to this though. 
When I say “My poor Karen" it is a reference to the man she'll be coming home to. 
On the plus side though, each time I sit outside, I get to see this…

the flowers, not the trash cans at the road. Lol.


----------



## Elohi

AZtortMom said:


> We have the problem too. They have solved that problem on the street next to us by having speed bumps installed. They petitioned for them. We are not allowed to do it because we are down the street from the fire station


It's been talked about. We want our speed limit dropped too but we've been told they won't do that. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> It's been talked about. We want our speed limit dropped too but we've been told they won't do that.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


That sucks


----------



## StarSapphire22

I was just told I'm being laid off September 15th.  As if wedding stress wasn't enough.


----------



## T33's Torts

So my friend and I were walking along the pier, and i was asked if I'd be interested in working a sightseeing boat tour. I actually went as far as to look over the appli. but stopped at the dress code bit. This is a FAMILY tour! Quoting directly here, "Tank top/ Crop top, washed denim shorts that fall above the knee, knee high striped socks, all in nautical coloring, company logo hats and suspenders will be provided" I was like "?????" Hell no!! 

Monica, @Elohi, would you go out of your way to take your kids on a boat advertised by women dressed like that?! I sure as hell wouldn't. Its insane! 

I was also offered a job at a wildlife sanctuary, where people pay to go in and learn about sealife. Its super tempting.. its just a bit far.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> I was just told I'm being laid off September 15th.


Move to Cali and come work with me! Sealife sound good?
That sucks.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> So my friend and I were walking along the pier, and i was asked if I'd be interested in working a sightseeing boat tour. I actually went as far as to look over the appli. but stopped at the dress code bit. This is a FAMILY tour! Quoting directly here, "Tank top/ Crop top, washed denim shorts that fall above the knee, knee high striped socks, all in nautical coloring, company logo hats and suspenders will be provided" I was like "?????" Hell no!!
> 
> Monica, @Elohi, would you go out of your way to take your kids on a boat advertised by women dressed like that?! I sure as hell wouldn't. Its insane!
> 
> I was also offered a job at a wildlife sanctuary, where people pay to go in and learn about sealife. Its super tempting.. its just a bit far.



DO THE WILDLIFE SANCTUARY.

Oooooor tell them I'm awesome.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> I was just told I'm being laid off September 15th.  As if wedding stress wasn't enough.


That totally sucks! Know anything about cabinet making, with plans to move to Gods country?


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Move to Cali and come work with me! Sealife sound good?
> That sucks.



Great minds think alike!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> DO THE WILDLIFE SANCTUARY.
> 
> Oooooor tell them I'm awesome.


That's a no brainer.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That totally sucks! Know anything about cabinet making, with plans to move to Gods country?



Nothing about cabinet making, except how to pick great finishes and hardware.


----------



## T33's Torts

Jess, I'll work at the sanctuary, and you take my job working with puppies.


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> I was just told I'm being laid off September 15th.  As if wedding stress wasn't enough.


I'm sorry to hear that. Getting laid off sucks  I've been laid off twice


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Jess, I'll work at the sanctuary, and you take my job working with puppies.



Puppies!


----------



## AZtortMom

T33's Torts said:


> So my friend and I were walking along the pier, and i was asked if I'd be interested in working a sightseeing boat tour. I actually went as far as to look over the appli. but stopped at the dress code bit. This is a FAMILY tour! Quoting directly here, "Tank top/ Crop top, washed denim shorts that fall above the knee, knee high striped socks, all in nautical coloring, company logo hats and suspenders will be provided" I was like "?????" Hell no!!
> 
> Monica, @Elohi, would you go out of your way to take your kids on a boat advertised by women dressed like that?! I sure as hell wouldn't. Its insane!
> 
> I was also offered a job at a wildlife sanctuary, where people pay to go in and learn about sealife. Its super tempting.. its just a bit far.


Uhh... The wildlife sanctuary job


----------



## StarSapphire22

AZtortMom said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Getting laid off sucks  I've been laid off twice



Thanks.


----------



## Elohi

Oh Jessica 
I'm really sorry 



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> Oh Jessica
> I'm really sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Thanks, Monica.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Pride has better applications. I think it's a dumbf••ck thing. We NEVER talked ill of our kids other parents, yet heard from the kids the craptards we we're. Typical followed by a, “ I just tuned em out and watched tv"


Thats right!


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> Move to Cali and come work with me! Sealife sound good?
> That sucks.


I thought you were a student?


----------



## Telid

StarSapphire22 said:


> Thanks.


Did they tell you why?
At the bare minimum, they actually gave you semi-decent notice as compared to getting pink-slipped and walked out the door.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jessica, 
Remember the stolen horse story? Who are we to say good or bad?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Telid said:


> Did they tell you why?
> At the bare minimum, they actually gave you semi-decent notice as compared to getting pink-slipped and walked out the door.



They are moving our jobs to another location. We have the option of either moving, transferring to another position in center (but we still have to apply and go through that whole process and there aren't many open ones), or finding something else. I am on an attendance warning cause of that screw up with my medical forms, and am ineligible for promotions for another 5 months, so I can't apply for another job. And I don't want to/it isn't practical for me right now to move to the middle-of-nowhere, Minnesota. So that leaves finding something else.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jessica,
> Remember the stolen horse story? Who are we to say good or bad?



I do remember. But I really liked not having to talk to people, and I don't think I can find another job like that here.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> can you see your way clear to stop off in Clovis? Or else, honk as you drive by!!!


Thank you my Lady for the invite but my daughter need to be at Bay Area early evening so we have to drive straight back to north. 

Next time, for sure, for sure........


----------



## tortoisetime565

There is something on Rosie's face. I'm freaking out! It looks like a pimple!!


----------



## tortoise90

Claws


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> I was just told I'm being laid off September 15th.  As if wedding stress wasn't enough.



Sorry to hear this


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> There is something on Rosie's face. I'm freaking out! It looks like a pimple!!


Abscess? Wow, she is incredibly tiny!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Issy, I think was an abscess, that 'lanced' itself..


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Issy, I think was an abscess, that 'lanced' itself..





Elohi said:


> Abscess? Wow, she is incredibly tiny!!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Its 'scabbed' over.. Should I take any further advancement?


----------



## T33's Torts

I wouldn't.


----------



## tortdad

I would just keep it dry and not let the tort outside where it can get infected. I would think that it's past the worst part if it's already scabbed over.


----------



## T33's Torts

If you're keeping her hot and humid, "dry" isn't a good idea. Keep it clean. Treat it like you would a scab on your arm.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> I wouldn't.





tortdad said:


> I would just keep it dry and not let the tort outside where it can get infected. I would think that it's past the worst part if it's already scabbed over.





T33's Torts said:


> If you're keeping her hot and humid, "dry" isn't a good idea. Keep it clean. Treat it like you would a scab on your arm.




Thanks for the info! She's on coco chips/coir and she has 75-90 humidity........ Maybe that's why she hasn't been eating as much!


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> I was just told I'm being laid off September 15th.  As if wedding stress wasn't enough.


Oh no! But bright side - you now have until then to find something else! It'll be okay - you're a smart woman! You'll find something!


----------



## LoutheRussian

T33's Torts said:


> Oh how horrible! But of course complaining would be rude, right?


I wouldn't want to encourage you to stay if you don't want too. I'd try my best to be a good host but you'd probably end up bored banging your head against the wall.


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Luke. How are you? What? Tiff are coming??


----------



## LoutheRussian

AbdullaAli said:


> It's not complaining, you'd be complementing his "kindnes", then you'll agree to stay for more time, just cuz he's "nice"


I am nice. I'm often accused of being too nice. It's a curse really. Being mean jus isn't in my nature. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Hello Luke. How are you? What? Tiff are coming??


Oh I'm alright. I'm a bit concerned about what I'll be doing for work this winter since the crab boat I was supposed to be workin on burned up and has to be rebuilt. The owner already had 350k into it. Fortunately insurance is going to cover it. However it won't be finished before the season starts


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> Oh I'm alright. I'm a bit concerned about what I'll be doing for work this winter since the crab boat I was supposed to be workin on burned up and has to be rebuilt. The owner already had 350k into it. Fortunately insurance is going to cover it. However it won't be finished before the season starts
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Is there other boat that you can apply a position?? I know that is your main source of income. Good luck.


----------



## LoutheRussian

No she's not. She was gonna cover my shift at work if I paid her airfare 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Is there other boat that you can apply a position?? I know that is your main source of income. Good luck.


I'm not sure what's gonna happen. Most boats have full crews. This boat was gonna pay out 40-50k for the first month or two. I might have to start looking for a boat across the river or down south towards Brookings, Oregon


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm not sure what's gonna happen. Most boats have full crews. This boat was gonna pay out 40-50k for the first month or two. I might have to start looking for a boat across the river or down south towards Brookings, Oregon
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Best wishes to your seeking for a new boat.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Running over and mowing are two very different things!!!!


Yes Mike had a hard time mowing the lawn tonight. It took him forever since he was not only watching his path but looking all around for rouge toads.


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> I wouldn't want to encourage you to stay if you don't want too. I'd try my best to be a good host but you'd probably end up bored banging your head against the wall.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I was just picking fun, sorry. You're so ridiculous.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> I might have to start looking for a boat across the river.
> 
> Luke&Lou


Wait, Washington? Ewwww!


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> I am nice. I'm often accused of being too nice. It's a curse really. Being mean jus isn't in my nature.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


There's no such thing as too nice. If you'd like, I'll be a littler meaner, so that your niceness can balance out.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wait, Washington? Ewwww!


I already fish out of Washington I'd have to go to Oregon 


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wait, Washington? Ewwww!


Wait, PNW? Ewwww!


----------



## LoutheRussian

T33's Torts said:


> There's no such thing as too nice. If you'd like, I'll be a littler meaner, so that your niceness can balance out.


Please don't. My heart couldn't take it. It's only just beginning to not hurt every waking moment.


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

T33's Torts said:


> I was just picking fun, sorry. You're so ridiculous.


I know 


Luke&Lou


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm here. I get to sleep in tomorrow then have a short 5 hour shift from 4-9. Yay!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Yay Issy!


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> I know
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Lighten up.


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> And I'm mosquito bait. I have like 20 bites on me and I'm the ONLY ONE in my family who has bites. We all go outside together and do the same things but I'm all swollen and itchy from skeeters. #notfair
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


They like some people better than others and I'm one of those people.


----------



## mike taylor

I just finished cleaning my tortoise pond and turtle pond . I cleaned the tortoise pond with no problems . Then I started cleaning the snappers pond and all hell broke loose . The hose on my big pump broke the water shot me in the crotch that really really sucked . Its finished now so I can relax . Hello couch I'm Mike . I think I'm going to sit on you till the wife comes home from derby practice.


----------



## Elohi

Growing like a friggin' weed!



And these 15 second clips of them tortling about freaking ADORBS. 
http://instagram.com/p/rBJksUst3G/

http://instagram.com/p/rBKNfeMt4K/


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

They're looking good!


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> They're looking good!


Thanks!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

I like how the white comes in . I hope my little leopard will stay white . But I know he will get all spotted up .


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> I like how the white comes in . I hope my little leopard will stay white . But I know he will get all spotted up .


I'm shocked at how white beans has become. He was so dark for so long when the others were thoroughly marbled. And now he's super white. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm having fun doing nothing.


----------



## T33's Torts

Mike, really?! High pressure water near the crotch? That's some pretty kinky stuff...


----------



## Ashes

Little Dude STINKS again today - but I think I've figured it out....... collard greens.


----------



## T33's Torts

Give him a bath then!  My little guys never smell... pleasant.


----------



## T33's Torts

Then again, I never take the time to smell them.


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> Mike, really?! High pressure water near the crotch? That's some pretty kinky stuff...


 Painful yes kinky no way!


----------



## mike taylor

Ashes said:


> Little Dude STINKS again today - but I think I've figured it out....... collard greens.


Welcome to red foot keeping . Them guys stink when the protein is put to them . Just wait feed him some fish and see how good he smells .


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Welcome to red foot keeping . Them guys stink when the protein is put to them . Just wait feed him some fish and see how good he smells .


Seriously? Is that why? Cuz of collard greens?! Ugh. Back to spring mix.  And tiff, I swear I don't smell em on purpose. I wrapped him in a little washcloth out of his soak and my face was close and oooooooh boy!!! Stinky boy! Or girl! Whatever! lol.


----------



## mike taylor

Elohi said:


> I'm shocked at how white beans has become. He was so dark for so long when the others were thoroughly marbled. And now he's super white.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Clay has started to get white in him . Greg t sold him to a girl and she let him go down hill . Greg got him back and saved his life . I went to Greg's house got him for next to nothing . He is a year old and way small for his age . But know he has some new growth . So thats awesome .


----------



## tortoisetime565

Someone deleted my season of my show off the DVR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAHAHAHSHFJDJHDNSKEBRJEBDNIEJEBDJDJEBDNJDBDJFHD! IM PISSED!


----------



## mike taylor

Ashes said:


> Seriously? Is that why? Cuz of collard greens?! Ugh. Back to spring mix.  And tiff, I swear I don't smell em on purpose. I wrapped him in a little washcloth out of his soak and my face was close and oooooooh boy!!! Stinky boy! Or girl! Whatever! lol.


Thets why you have to switch up foods . Spring mix is a good start . I like to give fresh fruits one day . Then some good ole weeds for two days . Then mazuri mixed with grasses . Because they will not eat grass all by themselves . Then a cactus pad or two . Then start all over . Don't for get worms and fish . I use talapia it's a cleaner meat than catfish . I try not to feed collard greens or any other store stuff but if I cant find weeds I go for the greens .


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Painful yes kinky no way!


Suuuure Mike.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Someone deleted my season of my show off the DVR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAHAHAHSHFJDJHDNSKEBRJEBDNIEJEBDJDJEBDNJDBDJFHD! IM PISSED!


That's what you get for working so much!


----------



## mike taylor

You know me! I love the ole high pressure wash down to the crotch . With nasty turtle water . That smells like fish and turtle poop . I'm just glad I didn't get it in my face or hair . Ha ha the hair thing was a joke I shave my head .


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> That's what you get for working so much!


I recorded it on Saturday night and Sunday morning when they did the marathon! Someone will be yelled at tonight!


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> That's what you get for working so much!


I hate it when that happens . Or when someone records something the sametime I'm watching racing or the ufc fighting . I could kick my tv . But I calm down an tell myself ...... self it will be ok don't kick tv . .... or you will have to buy a new one .


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Thets why you have to switch up foods . Spring mix is a good start . I like to give fresh fruits one day . Then some good ole weeds for two days . Then mazuri mixed with grasses . Because they will not eat grass all by themselves . Then a cactus pad or two . Then start all over . Don't for get worms and fish . I use talapia it's a cleaner meat than catfish . I try not to feed collard greens or any other store stuff but if I cant find weeds I go for the greens .


I usually do fruit twice a week (just need to get some), I do mazuri a day a week - by grasses you mean just..... grass from my lawn? Lol. The weeds is the hard part - I don't have any I can feed...  and he won't eat dandelions. Wait - I think I have some long grass weeds growing because my yard isn't treated at all.... What are clovers considered?.... And I had read/been told not to feed animal based protein until 6 months - is this not true? He's growing great, and eats well at least. Stupid question - does their meat still need cooked before giving it to them? Like the tilapia, or baby shrimp?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Well we have two DVRs. And they refuse to delete the stupid criminal minds shows they have all watched. So they delete my show because not everyone watches it. I'm so pissed off.


----------



## Elohi

Stunning!






Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

I boil the fish . As for animal protein I would think in the wild they are going to eat bugs and worms or any other dead thing they run across . Most reptilians eat bugs young then eat the harder fruits and such . I feed my red foots worm almost every day . This is because I dig the out of the composting bed for free and they love them . Yes grass from the yard . I buy deer plotting seed from tractor supply and plant it in their outdoor enclosure . I also buy tortoise seed mix off line . My red foots also have hibiscus planted and grapevine vines plant to munch on .


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> You know me! I love the ole high pressure wash down to the crotch . With nasty turtle water . That smells like fish and turtle poop . I'm just glad I didn't get it in my face or hair . Ha ha the hair thing was a joke I shave my head .


Turtle water would obviously be of choice!


----------



## mike taylor

I guess some people like to get peed on .


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guys why can't I be attractive like the popular people. Why do I hate my face... Why can't my pimples go away?!


----------



## T33's Torts

Define "popular". You're cute Is, so shut up.


----------



## mike taylor

If I knew that I would look better and what not . But you got to love yourself anyway. To help with thr pimples wash your face with your hands with a good face scrub a few times a day. Its caused by oily sken and dirt . So washing your face as many times a day as you can will fix it up. Thats what I do . If I sweat when I go in I wash my face even if its with soap from tge restroom .


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Define "popular". You're cute Is, so shut up.


I'm.not cute. I'm so skinny and I can't gain weight. I gross my self out just looking at me. And I'm not cute. I'm so awkward and I can't smile without looking like a crazy person. 

And popular as in not being the one that no one new. But that doesn't matter anymore cause high school is over. Thank god. I'm dreading collage...


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Guys why can't I be attractive like the popular people. Why do I hate my face... Why can't my pimples go away?!


What the? Isaiah there is nothing wrong with your face. Don't be hating on the only face you have. And pimples will go away as you age and if they don't, clean up your diet (less sugar) and they will go away. Less stress helps too. 
But dude...you're face is just fine. You have nice smile with perfect teeth even. You're going to find that girls are attracted to guys more like you in a few more years when they've been burnt and heart broken but the wrong type of dude. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Wait, PNW? Ewwww!


Watch it now, youngin' we could be sharpinin' these here pitch forks for you city folks!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Post a picture of yourself . I'll tell you if your ugly or not . I'll give you an honest nothing biased answer.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> What the? Isaiah there is nothing wrong with your face. Don't be hating on the only face you have. And pimples will go away as you age and if they don't, clean up your diet (less sugar) and they will go away. Less stress helps too.
> But dude...you're face is just fine. You have nice smile with perfect teeth even. You're going to find that girls are attracted to guys more like you in a few more years when they've been burnt and heart broken but the wrong type of dude.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Thanks. Monica.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm.not cute. I'm so skinny and I can't gain weight. I gross my self out just looking at me. And I'm not cute. I'm so awkward and I can't smile without looking like a crazy person.
> 
> And popular as in not being the one that no one new. But that doesn't matter anymore cause high school is over. Thank god. I'm dreading collage...


College is awesome because they don't give a **** about you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Then there's all this here turtle/tortoise talk going on here…Josh just has to have a thread/topic/section, (even if it's pretend) for such things. 
Ok. Maybe antibiotics have started to kick in and I'm feeling a little better.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Post a picture of yourself . I'll tell you if your ugly or not . I'll give you an honest nothing biased answer.


----------



## tortoisetime565

mike taylor said:


> Post a picture of yourself . I'll tell you if your ugly or not . I'll give you an honest nothing biased answer.


There are some of me on the "what do you look like" thread.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> College is awesome because they don't give a **** about you.


That's... Reassuring? Lol


----------



## mike taylor

Whats up Ken! Glad your filling better .


----------



## T33's Torts

I personally loved it. I wasn't ridiculously popular in HS, but people didn't exactly hate me.


----------



## mike taylor

And you can party your *** off in college without your mom and dad knowing .


----------



## tortoisetime565

mike taylor said:


> And you can party your *** off in college without your mom and dad knowing .


Actually I'm going to a Christian collage that is like 4 miles from home.... So IMA be living at home.... Soooo no partying for me. I just want collage to be over..


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Watch it now, youngin' we could be sharpinin' these here pitch forks for you city folks!!!


Na na nanana!!! I'll just have to fight back with my...umm, city girl shiny pink stilettos?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen and I just spent a very stimulating hour with our medical/dental insurance agent. He reminds us of Sheldon from “Big Bang". But he thought to ask about the tortoises which tells me he takes good notes or I just leave a mental dent in most, “normal" folks brain. Likely both.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> I personally loved it. I wasn't ridiculously popular in HS, but people didn't exactly hate me.


I went through a emo phase when I was a freshman and sophomore and everyone thought I was gay. Then the black pregnant girl smashed my face into the wall and I couldn't hit her back cause I didn't want her little mistake to pop out.... So I just quit high school and went to online school. Then did one more semester of regular school for my senior year. And I made a bunch of friends then they all quit talking to me after graduation..


----------



## T33's Torts

Living with your folks you can still party. But do us all a favor and first find some one who can cover your ***.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Living with your folks you can still party. But do us all a favor and first find some one who can cover your ***.


I don't want to party. I want to get a job not selling baby clothes and make a bunch of money sitting in an office typing on the computer all day.


----------



## mike taylor

Did you say computer and all day? aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh
Flash back flash back


----------



## tortoisetime565

mike taylor said:


> Did you say computer and all day? aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh


I would so take an office job. I would love to do payroll or sales balancing for a company. That stuffs so much fun.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I am going to bed. I've been up since 5 am.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Did you say computer and all day? aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh
> Flash back flash back


I know, right? Been there, done that. Not fun. Once I stopped learning how to make it smoother, I had to move on. And that's how I transitioned into people management then optimization process.


----------



## mike taylor

Man I wish I could go back to high school I loved it . Ricing my car against them rich kids and taking their money and doing more to my truck just to out run them all over the next weekend . We would race to Splendora back to New Caney meet up at overalls grocery get paid and haul *** before the cops came.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortoisetime565 said:


> I am going to bed. I've been up since 5 am.


3:45pst here. But I did slip in a killer 2 hour nap!


----------



## Elohi

Partying is overrated. 
You'll make buddies in college. Are you happy with your school choice? You seen a little down about your sitch. But the more you get your face in the social scene the more chances at finding a girl that digs you. I found my husband on the interwebs unintentionally. I sent him a message about his dog that was plastered all over his myspace profile. She was a boxer and I love me some squishy boxer face. 
Find a tortoise loving girl!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Man I wish I could go back to high school I loved it . Ricing my car against them rich kids and taking their money and doing more to my truck just to out run them all over the next weekend . We would race to Splendora back to New Caney meet up at overalls grocery get paid and haul *** before the cops came.


Silverton has a great downtown “gut" for cruising. Don't know if it's utilized or not though. Most kids here go for the big 4x4's.


----------



## mike taylor

My sister in law works at a oil company and make bank doing that . I sit in front of a computer doing proposals and it sucks plus I keep up with 17 electricians. They all are like little kids and whining about everything.


----------



## T33's Torts

I was a nerd.  But dating the popular guy helped a lot. Then I pierced several parts of my body and tattooed the back of my neck. Hmmm... I think i was drunk though out 88% of highschool.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey! Guess what! I got another cat.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Silverton has a great downtown “gut" for cruising. Don't know if it's utilized or not though. Most kids here go for the big 4x4's.


We got into 4×4's too . But my buddy had his so I would help him so we could go muddling and beer drinking . But my love was my blue c10 327 small block . But had a kid by by race truck . I got me a 67 galaxy with a 390 big block and got it running good . But it was no match for these new cars they got know so I sold it . I'm planning on getting me a mustang and dropping a 427 in it and making me a sleeper . Just have to find a good 65 to drop the cash on .


----------



## T33's Torts

Mike, do you have dogs?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Mike, do you have dogs?


I've heard tell you've another cat. Mike?Dogs? Tired of the kitty already? Kidding…gosh!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm about done for the night folks. Rumor has it, no appointments Tuesday, so I should be bright eyed and bushy tailed for work as it were. They expect things of me…the nerve.


----------



## mike taylor

Yes I have a English bulldog and two Bostons .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I want to spend some aware time with my honey. When she got home, I convinced her to fall over on the bed too. It's good, but communication is good as well.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Yes I have a English bulldog and two Bostons .


You want a big (I mean BIG) white fluffy puppy? He sort of killed my house.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good night Ken.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I really don't feel like going into work tomorrow. What's the point. But I need money.

Night guys.


----------



## Elohi

Figured out how to watermark for Instagram. Yay!
Same pics with wm






Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mike taylor

Hell no! Haha no more dogs for me . When my three are gone I mean die I'm finished with dogs . I baby these little dudes . I love the crap out of them but they drive me crazy .


----------



## Elohi

Craaaaaaap forgot the @ symbol in the wm


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I love Charlie more than anything but he thinks he's a little Chihuahua or something. He TRIED TO GET UNDER the coffee table and knocked EVERYTHING off it. Ugh. Have I mentioned he's 80lbs at 8.5 months?


----------



## mike taylor

See my puppies.


----------



## T33's Torts

He even tried to get behind the fridge... WTF?! The best part is that he attempted to sit in Miko's litter box... and crushed it.


----------



## T33's Torts

They're so cute! I grew up with a german shep and a Boston. It was hilarious, the big *** Shepard was TERRIFIED of the little terrier.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah my little guy runs the pack . It don't make sense because that bulldog can eat him for lunch .


----------



## T33's Torts

Same way charlie is so scared of the cats. Poor guy.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Tiff: How are you? Now I'm in your hoods........

Had a wonderful dinner tonight with my daughter and her boyfriend.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Same way charlie is so scared of the cats. Poor guy.


How is Blondie doing??


----------



## bouaboua

Good night. Time to go to bed because we will need to drive back to Bay Area tomorrow. 

But we will stop for lunch at the *Harris Ranch* for a famous good pieces of steak...........


----------



## T33's Torts

Where'd you eat tonight? I'm doing well. Dylan's been as its been. I'm tired! Goodnight!


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A little self-indulgent snobbery here…this is what I get to see when I drive to work…
> View attachment 89217
> 
> And when I'm thinking about it, the view from our porch/sittin' area…
> View attachment 89218


 
Ken, it makes me want to move there. Florida=flatlands


----------



## T33's Torts

Go to bed Sibi.  Its late! I can't sleep though.


----------



## sibi

tortdad said:


> Mine don't even know anything about there sperm donor. He's been in and out of prison for running drugs. He took off when one was 4 and the other a baby. He contacted the older one a few years ago when he was about to get out of prison and promised her that he would be apart of her life (something she desperately wanted and was a hole I could never fill) but he showed up to see her one time and blew her off after that. Now she doesn't care if he's even alive. I've come to accept the fact that I'll never be the "Daddy"she's wanted. I try but all she does is push away from me. I'm tolerated but nothing more. She is about to turn 16 so I'm sure some of that is her teenage attitude. I'm hoping that she'll come around once she matures a little more. I wish (for the kids sake) that he would clean up his act and play at least SOME roll in their lives, even if he didn't pay a cent in support. He's never paid and I don't need him too, I provide all the need except that biological bond.


 
I feel for you. I had the same type of relationship with my daughter. Although she was resided by her stepdad most of her life, I still think not having her biological dad in her life left a void. As soon as she turned 18, she found a real, dumb redneck, and ran off with him. She married him while being 8 months pregnant, and today she's divorced twice. Her children are a mess, and now her daughter is pregnant with her second child and wants to give it up for adoption.

Sorry for the long, sad story, but kids that have voids in their young lives usually make stupid mistakes in life and reject the one person who took care and loved them, their mom!


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Go to bed Sibi.  Its late! I can't sleep though.


 Ha! You're telling me to go to bed...LOL


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> I was just told I'm being laid off September 15th.  As if wedding stress wasn't enough.


 
OMG Jessie...you should start putting your resume out there asap. I'm so sorry they had to pull that crap just before the wedding. At least, you're given some notice which gives you a little time to look for another job.


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> Abscess? Wow, she is incredibly tiny!!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
That's what it looks like to me.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> I feel for you. I had the same type of relationship with my daughter. Although she was resided by her stepdad most of her life, I still think not having her biological dad in her life left a void. As soon as she turned 18, she found a real, dumb redneck, and ran off with him. She married him while being 8 months pregnant, and today she's divorced twice. Her children are a mess, and now her daughter is pregnant with her second child and wants to give it up for adoption.
> 
> Sorry for the long, sad story, but kids that have voids in their young lives usually make stupid mistakes in life and reject the one person who took care and loved them, their mom!


Sorry, people are (especially young ones) are blind when it comes to choosing whose right, didn't anyone tell them your trying? It's so tiring sometimes... I think kids should appreciate their caretakers, they use their time to fill a void for someone who didn't care enough. I hope it will all be resolved soon


----------



## sibi

LoutheRussian said:


> I am nice. I'm often accused of being too nice. It's a curse really. Being mean jus isn't in my nature.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


 
Wow, Luke. I'm like that too. The only time I get nasty is when I loose my senses; then, look out. But, afterwards, I hold no grudges, and I can totally put something behind me. I'm kind to a fault because it's who I am, but I don't let people push me around or insult me.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Oh, yeah Good morning TFO


----------



## Abdulla6169

@tortoisetime565, you shouldn't care about people now, to them cool is basically acting like a snotty 2-faced jerk. High school friends are overrated, you'll have a few of them IF they were actual friends... Just treat everyone right & graduate. Family is underrated, just find one family member you can relate to. Family can't quit on you, most real friends come in the long run. I've faced problems with friends at school, and I'm alive  Good luck!


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Give him a bath then!  My little guys never smell... pleasant.


 
Mine neither, only their s*** STINKS..PEEW


----------



## sibi

Well, let me close out by say, "Good Morning all!" Hope you have a better day than you did yesterday!


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning all  
Morning Sibi


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Well, let me close out by say, "Good Morning all!" Hope you have a better day than you did yesterday!


Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning all
> Morning Sibi


Hello


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello


Hi there


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Finally. Morning all.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Finally. Morning all.


Morning Ken!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Ken!


I may feel better today...not good, but better.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I may feel better today...not good, but better.


I was ill about a month ago... It took time to go, but I'm better now


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup, and I'm an impatient, patient. I expect results, and I expect those results to act fast.


----------



## smarch

Good morning everyone 
I was smart today and got a coffee since I always end up getting to work and want one when I don't have one. So I'm a happy Sarah this morning.


----------



## Ashes

smarch said:


> Good morning everyone
> I was smart today and got a coffee since I always end up getting to work and want one when I don't have one. So I'm a happy Sarah this morning.


Haha I'm glad my work has free coffee.... Or I'd never be a happy Ashley.... 

Morning all.


----------



## tortdad

Good morning everyone. I hope today is a great day for each and every one of you... Except A particular someone who's food deliver has yet to arrive. I won't name any names here :{

@AbdullaAli


----------



## smarch

Ashes said:


> Haha I'm glad my work has free coffee.... Or I'd never be a happy Ashley....
> 
> Morning all.


Oh we have free coffee at work, unfortunately it apparently is awful, and I can only drink iced coffee since my stomach doesn't really like warm fluids too much. So I get to buy coffee when I want it, but I got a refill cup for dunkins and only pay $1.50 for the equivalent of a medium.
I guess I run on dunkin ... accept NEVER actually try to run on dunkins... you can in fact not run and feel ok after that! (learned that the hard way!)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Good morning everyone. I hope today is a great day for each and every one of you... Except A particular someone who's food deliver has yet to arrive. I won't name any names here :{
> 
> @AbdullaAli


Oh hi, @AbdullaAli isn't here today... His evil twin, uh ummm, I mean good friend is online. How are you? He hasn't yet sent any food... Very strange


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Oh hi, @AbdullaAli isn't here today... His evil twin, uh ummm, I mean good friend is online. How are you? He hasn't yet sent any food... Very strange


 Add me to the food shipment! I like food 
that's 123 turtle lane Tortoiseville MA 01756
(you could try to send something there lol but I have no idea where it'd end up!!)


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Add me to the food shipment! I like food
> that's 123 turtle lane Tortoiseville MA 01756
> (you could try to send something there lol but I have no idea where it'd end up!!)


They'd never accept shipping that  it'd probably lay around in the mail box, the employees might be hungry too!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> They'd never accept shipping that  it'd probably lay around in the mail box, the employees might be hungry too!


 Well how would they know its food unless they have super power noses. Never tell them its food lol then it wouldn't even get to a legit destination


----------



## tortdad

I'm hungry and I want a cup of coffee but it's too dang hot today for that.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> I'm hungry and I want a cup of coffee but it's too dang hot today for that.


 Also part of the reason I like my coffee iced... i'm pretty much a hot blooded being lol, franklin needs lights to regulate his temp, and i'm just always sweating, I've been told when I have my own place i'll end up keeping it cold enough to freeze pipes lol.


----------



## lisa127

It's been feeling like October here.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> It's been feeling like October here.


 Lucky! October is like my favorite month!... although in New England you never know if to going to be blizzard-ey or practically tropical. The year Superstorm Sandy hit us we had to postpone trick-or-treating because it snowed too much!


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Lucky! October is like my favorite month!... although in New England you never know if to going to be blizzard-ey or practically tropical. The year Superstorm Sandy hit us we had to postpone trick-or-treating because it snowed too much!


I live in the Cleveland, Ohio area. So we are the same way. You can have 80 degrees in the beginning of October and a snowstorm at the end of October. We had snow for Halloween last year.

I put the heat on in my house overnight last night.


----------



## tortdad

lisa127 said:


> It's been feeling like October here.



I wish that was the case here. 

99 degrees with 95% humidity. It wouldn't be so bad but I work outside all day. Its only getting hotter too, within a few weeks we'll be at 105-110 everyday still with high humidity. I've lived in Arizona before and would take 118 degrees with 6% humidity over this crap any day of the week and twice on Sundays.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> I live in the Cleveland, Ohio area. So we are the same way. You can have 80 degrees in the beginning of October and a snowstorm at the end of October. We had snow for Halloween last year.


 I had the brilliant idea this fall to sign up for a Spartan race (really intense + LOTS of mud and obstacles) in Boston in November... along with a friend from GA... so it'll be interesting to see what the weather will be! We may be racing in winter gear on mud-sicles!
But I wouldn't change the weather for anything, I like the variety as chaotic as it can be.


----------



## lisa127

tortdad said:


> I wish that was the case here.
> 
> 99 degrees with 95% humidity. It wouldn't be so bad but I work outside all day. Its only getting hotter too, within a few weeks we'll be at 105-110 everyday still with high humidity. I've lived in Arizona before and would take 118 degrees with 6% humidity over this crap any day of the week and twice on Sundays.


I live 1.5 miles from Lake Erie, so I know about humidity!! When we do have hot weather (though not that hot!) it is always with thick, heavy air. So I know what you're saying! And when it cooler, it is damp and windy all the time!


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> I had the brilliant idea this fall to sign up for a Spartan race (really intense + LOTS of mud and obstacles) in Boston in November... along with a friend from GA... so it'll be interesting to see what the weather will be! We may be racing in winter gear on mud-sicles!
> But I wouldn't change the weather for anything, I like the variety as chaotic as it can be.


It is chaotic, isn't it? The weather here in Cleveland is always interesting. Who would have thought we would be wearing sweatshirts in July!


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> It is chaotic, isn't it? The weather here in Cleveland is always interesting. Who would have thought we would be wearing sweatshirts in July!


 I love sweaters and wear them as much as I can!! I have this old super worn and thin, practically a long sleeve shirt, sweater that I wear at work almost through the whole summer, just because its so cozy! Maybe I like Fall so much because its "socially acceptable" to wear sweaters again, and not have me sweat and die in them  actually honestly I just like the nice cool air and smell fall brings, I used to be in marching band in high school so I practically lived in that fall air!


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> I love sweaters and wear them as much as I can!! I have this old super worn and thin, practically a long sleeve shirt, sweater that I wear at work almost through the whole summer, just because its so cozy! Maybe I like Fall so much because its "socially acceptable" to wear sweaters again, and not have me sweat and die in them  actually honestly I just like the nice cool air and smell fall brings, I used to be in marching band in high school so I practically lived in that fall air!


I have to say that fall is my favorite season as well. The problem is it hardly exists. Here in Cleveland many times we seem to go right from warm and humid to cold and snow within a short period of time. So fall seems to last like two weeks if you're lucky.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> I have to say that fall is my favorite season as well. The problem is it hardly exists. Here in Cleveland many times we seem to go right from warm and humid to cold and snow within a short period of time. So fall seems to last like two weeks if you're lucky.


 I feel its the same here in MA more often than not. its like we're just too far south and cool down too late to get the nice colors and perfection that NH gets! Hopefully someone in my family will be up at our cabin in the White Mountains NH region in the fall this year since I want to go up for those colors and smells and just the nice season all together!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Winter here is your spring, summer here is like your hottest summer


----------



## lisa127

AbdullaAli said:


> Winter here is your spring, summer here is like your hottest summer


Well, that doesn't tell us a lot...lol. This past spring, it was like the dead of winter in March and April. In the year 2012, it was in the 80's in March.

The hottest summer I ever remember was in 1988. It hit 104 that year. And of course that was before air conditioning (for me). The sad thing is, around here people think 85 is sweltering!..lol


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> I feel its the same here in MA more often than not. its like we're just too far south and cool down too late to get the nice colors and perfection that NH gets! Hopefully someone in my family will be up at our cabin in the White Mountains NH region in the fall this year since I want to go up for those colors and smells and just the nice season all together!


We don't cool down late I don't think. Once the middle to late of August hits our warm weather is usually gone except for the occasional warm day. I say usually. It's just that by fall I mean temps in the 50's. We don't get those. It's either 80 or 30 it seems. More likely 30.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> We don't cool down late I don't think. Once the middle to late of August hits our warm weather is usually gone except for the occasional warm day. I say usually. It's just that by fall I mean temps in the 50's. We don't get those. It's either 80 or 30 it seems. More likely 30.


 We get a decent amount of nice fall temps around the 50's, but no all the time because of the craziness of weather, but fall is usually actually a season here, spring really isn't though, its 30 one day then 80 the next!... especially this year... except it would switch back and forth like each week!
This year was definitely weird!
And to think with the cold of this year we're dealing with global warming... did you know technically we're in an ice age because the caps have ice on them and that's the standard definition of ice age? I learned that in geology last year... although what that has to do with rocks i'm still not sure!


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> We get a decent amount of nice fall temps around the 50's, but no all the time because of the craziness of weather, but fall is usually actually a season here, spring really isn't though, its 30 one day then 80 the next!... especially this year... except it would switch back and forth like each week!
> This year was definitely weird!
> And to think with the cold of this year we're dealing with global warming... did you know technically we're in an ice age because the caps have ice on them and that's the standard definition of ice age? I learned that in geology last year... although what that has to do with rocks i'm still not sure!


This summer and last summer were chilly and wet here in the Cleveland area. The summer before (2012) was very hot for our area.

And of course, this past winter was the coldest I remember since the 70's.


----------



## sibi

tortdad said:


> I'm hungry and I want a cup of coffee but it's too dang hot today for that.


 
Make it an ice coffee by adding ice cubes in a mug and then pour in coffee.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning all!!


----------



## lisa127

tortoisetime565 said:


> Morning all!!


Good morning!


----------



## sibi

Good morning Isaiah and Lisa! Hey, guys...we just hit the 1000 page mark!!!!! It's an achievement


----------



## tortoisetime565

sibi said:


> Good morning Isaiah and Lisa! Hey, guys...we just hit the 1000 page mark!!!!! It's an achievement


Mine shows that we have 2000...


----------



## sibi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Mine shows that we have 2000...


 
That's strange. I'd need to as Yvonne or Jacqui about that. It definitely says 1000; but, even 2000 is an even greater achievement


----------



## tortoisetime565

I am on mobile TFO though.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> I am on mobile TFO though.


Mobile still shows 1000, something in the settings maybe


----------



## lisa127

I'm showing 1000 also.


----------



## sibi

tortoisetime565 said:


> I am on mobile TFO though.


 
I'm using a mobile phone too. Are you using an app?


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> I am on mobile TFO though.


Your posts per page is 10, it should be 20 
Edit: you can change it!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I do not want to be at work today. I'm so mad. What's the point???

Like, I spent over $700 on those forms (that I'm still paying off!), worked my a** off coming in when I was sick so I could keep my job....what was the point? I'm getting fired anyways.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> I do not want to be at work today. I'm so mad. What's the point???
> 
> Like, I spent over $700 on those forms (that I'm still paying off!), worked my a** off coming in when I was sick so I could keep my job....what was the point? I'm getting fired anyways.


You WILL find a job, just calm down! People act like that all the time, just leave (after finding a job) & let them know they're senseless jerks!!! Just make sure your job accepts the fact you're ill & good luck!


----------



## Elohi

Good morning everyone. I've been up since 7 but just now having the time to post beyond brief reading. Cooking breakfast now that two of my three kids are up and the Leo's are all out for some sunshine. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Good morning everyone. I've been up since 7 but just now having the time to post beyond brief reading. Cooking breakfast now that two of my three kids are up and the Leo's are all out for some sunshine.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Morning, hope you kids & torts have a good day! (And you too of course )


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> You WILL find a job, just calm down! People act like that all the time, just leave (after finding a job) & let them know they're senseless jerks!!! Just make sure your job accepts the fact you're ill & good luck!




Please don't tell me to calm down. I have my wedding in 3.5 weeks, and 6 weeks to find a new job in a crappy economy. Maybe there are an abundance of jobs where you live and maybe your minimum wage does more than barely put food on the table, but that is not the case here. I am anything but calm, and I think that's rather justified.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Please don't tell me to calm down. I have my wedding in 3.5 weeks, and 6 weeks to find a new job in a crappy economy. Maybe there are an abundance of jobs where you live and maybe your minimum wage does more than barely put food on the table, but that is not the case here. I am anything but calm, and I think that's rather justified.


Ok don't clam down, stop panicking & do what's right!


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> Ok don't clam down, stop panicking & do what's right!



That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> That doesn't even make sense.


It does, people stress on things, they are not calm. Calm just means not showing feelings of anger, nervousness, & all that stuff, panicking is sitting around worrying & not taking action...


----------



## IBeenEasy

whats up guys! how are yall doing today?


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Please don't tell me to calm down. I have my wedding in 3.5 weeks, and 6 weeks to find a new job in a crappy economy. Maybe there are an abundance of jobs where you live and maybe your minimum wage does more than barely put food on the table, but that is not the case here. I am anything but calm, and I think that's rather justified.


Breathe, sweets..... Don't let others upset you..... Not worth it...


----------



## sibi

I know


StarSapphire22 said:


> I do not want to be at work today. I'm so mad. What's the point???
> 
> Like, I spent over $700 on those forms (that I'm still paying off!), worked my a** off coming in when I was sick so I could keep my job....what was the point? I'm getting fired anyways.


 
I know Jessica. Nothing about capitalism is fair. It wasn't designed to be fair to workers; it's all about business profits. If a company has to fire a couple of hundred people to increase profits or save money, they don't care. But, you need to continue working so that you have money coming in. I know the morale is bad, but keep thinking that you have over a month of extra paychecks, which you need.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jessica: When its all over with you're going to wonder what you were so upset about. It will be a piece of cake. Nothing will go wrong. It will be a day to remember. Be sure to have lots a pictures and a lovely album to keep them in. It might not be a bad idea to get some picture from now until the big day too. And put little captions to remind you how upset you were on this day, why you almost threw up on that day, how much fun you had at your parties, etc. Trust me, memory doesn't last, but pictures do.


----------



## Elohi

IBeenEasy said:


> whats up guys! how are yall doing today?


We are empathizing with Jessica during a stressful time. 
I know first hand how hard it is to get a job in this economy. I just flat couldn't find one that wasn't horrible. I ended up staying at home because my youngest was born but I'll have to job hunt again in the next couple of years and I dread it after my awful experience from before she was born. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> Please don't tell me to calm down. I have my wedding in 3.5 weeks, and 6 weeks to find a new job in a crappy economy. Maybe there are an abundance of jobs where you live and maybe your minimum wage does more than barely put food on the table, but that is not the case here. I am anything but calm, and I think that's rather justified.


I'm sorry you are having all this stress right before your wedding. In the 22 years I've been married my mom always says the same thing to me. She's probably just saying it to make me feel better but it does help calm me.

-- Things have a way of working out --

Thinking of you.....and hoping for peace for you for your happy day!


----------



## StarSapphire22

lisa127 said:


> I'm sorry you are having all this stress right before your wedding. In the 22 years I've been married my mom always says the same thing to me. She's probably just saying it to make me feel better but it does help calm me.
> 
> -- Things have a way of working out --
> 
> Thinking of you.....and hoping for peace for you for your happy day!



Thank you.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> I know
> 
> 
> I know Jessica. Nothing about capitalism is fair. It wasn't designed to be fair to workers.


That's basically the economy around the world. It supposed to be "fair". If business was run with people being the priority, almost all businesses today won't qualify. That's just wrong. I hope all goes well with Jessica & all people with similar conditions.


----------



## IBeenEasy

i think every one is either having or has had a hard time finding a decent job with decent pay, its some thing i have gone threw, but with gods help, faith, and determination, i found a good job, and all you good people can to! i love you guys on this forum, i never met you, and some i have never even messaged with, but i read yall stuff, and i check out every ones post and photos, i feel like every ones my friends here cause we all love the same thing, so to who ever needs it, i wish you the best of luck with your job troubles, something will come up, you just gotta have the right state of mind to jump on the opportunity , we gotta make it threw the storm to get to the sun


----------



## Yvonne G

Sign up for un-employment and enjoy your time off. You can use it right now.


----------



## sibi

Jessica, do you have to train someone on what you're doing, or are they just eliminating the position (downsizing)?


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> Jessica, do you have to train someone on what you're doing, or are they just eliminating the position (downsizing)?



I don't personally have to train anyone, my supervisor will be assisting in training the new class of hires though at the new location.


----------



## tortdad

sibi said:


> Make it an ice coffee by adding ice cubes in a mug and then pour in coffee.



I took your advice and made an iced coffee. Good call. It's been a while since I've had one.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I took your advice and made an iced coffee. Good call. It's been a while since I've had one.


Starbucks makes good-ish frappes


----------



## lisa127

I do not like any iced coffee. I can only drink my coffee hot. My daughter gets into that iced coffee though.


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> I don't personally have to train anyone, my supervisor will be assisting in training the new class of hires though at the new location.




Sorry for your troubles. Going home to my family and watching my tort always calms me down. I hope you find an awesome job soon!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Thanks everyone. I'd really like to get back into working with animals, but there's just not many jobs for that kind of thing around here.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Thanks everyone. I'd really like to get back into working with animals, but there's just not many jobs for that kind of thing around here.


I hope you get to work in whatever place that makes you happy


----------



## sibi

Where's Tiff? And, Jacqui? Those who are still asleep, WAKE UP


----------



## Ashes

sibi said:


> Where's Tiff? And, Jacqui? Those who are still asleep, WAKE UP


Lazy bones!


----------



## sibi

Ashes said:


> Lazy bones!


 
I mean, really. I was up til 3 a.m. Central time, and I was up at 9 this morning


----------



## jaizei

tortoisetime565 said:


> I would so take an office job. I would love to do payroll or sales balancing for a company. That stuffs so much fun.





tortoisetime565 said:


> Actually I'm going to a Christian collage that is like 4 miles from home.... So IMA be living at home.... Soooo no partying for me. I just want collage to be over..




So you want to work in accounting? A college degree is most likely necessary if you want to be a CPA, but you can start on that path without one. Are you good with computers? Become familiar with Office (Word, Excel, Access) and Quickbooks. Getting certified in them wouldn't hurt. Being proficient in these program should help getting your foot in the door and getting a job related to accounting. Initially, it may only be data entry but you can work your way up. I'm not a fan of the 'college then career' track. Start gaining experience as soon as possible/while you're in school because ultimately the experience will be more important.


----------



## smarch

sibi said:


> Where's Tiff? And, Jacqui? Those who are still asleep, WAKE UP


Lucky duckies


jaizei said:


> So you want to work in accounting? A college degree is most likely necessary if you want to be a CPA, but you can start on that path without one. Are you good with computers? Become familiar with Office (Word, Excel, Access) and Quickbooks. Getting certified in them wouldn't hurt. Being proficient in these program should help getting your foot in the door and getting a job related to accounting. Initially, it may only be data entry but you can work your way up. I'm not a fan of the 'college then career' track. Start gaining experience as soon as possible/while you're in school because ultimately the experience will be more important.


 haha the college then career approach was what I was initially going for, and my part time office job was just going to get me through school to my career... well guess what , 3 1/2 years later and i'm graduating college in a year and I plan to not use that degree at all and will be staying in the office i'm in as an engineer! They said they'd take me full time in a heartbeat since the experience is more important than what my degree says.


----------



## smarch

sorry about the double post, the internet here seems to be on the fritz


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> sorry about the double post, the internet here seems to be on the fritz


What double post?


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> What double post?



Exactly.


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> Exactly.


Maybe she edited the double post and wrote what she wrote now?


----------



## sibi

jaizei said:


> So you want to work in accounting? A college degree is most likely necessary if you want to be a CPA, but you can start on that path without one. Are you good with computers? Become familiar with Office (Word, Excel, Access) and Quickbooks. Getting certified in them wouldn't hurt. Being proficient in these program should help getting your foot in the door and getting a job related to accounting. Initially, it may only be data entry but you can work your way up. I'm not a fan of the 'college then career' track. Start gaining experience as soon as possible/while you're in school because ultimately the experience will be more important.


 
Hi Jaizei! I know your name like my own now. Abdullah helped me to recall it. Now, it's easy


----------



## StarSapphire22

Is anyone else having problems with the site? It's super slow, not loading, and when I try to send messages the little thinky bar pops up in the corner but nothing sends....


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Is anyone else having problems with the site? It's super slow, not loading, and when I try to send messages the little thinky bar pops up in the corner but nothing sends....


I am a little.

I am currently drinking my lunch. Mmm. Sometimes I just don't feel like solid food.


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> Maybe she edited the double post and wrote what she wrote now?



I was being facetious. I deleted the duplicate post while she was making the post that referenced it.


----------



## sibi

Yeap! It's been running slow, and acting weird. Funny thing is that the previous chats did the same thing once the number of posts got to about 1000!

Like now...



StarSapphire22 said:


> Is anyone else having problems with the site? It's super slow, not loading, and when I try to send messages the little thinky bar pops up in the corner but nothing sends....


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> What double post?


 I'm assuming either the site caught it or a Mod deleted the second, but there were definitely 2 at one point. I don't know the sites currently fighting me right now... grrr lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Yeap! It's been running slow, and acting weird. Funny thing is that the previous chats did the same thing once the number of posts got to about 1000!


Maybe it's a system thing, Pretend Chat 2014!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Here's the error I get on Mobile TFO:


It's better now...
Edit: it worked well for a few secs, then became a little faster than before but still slow


----------



## smarch

Well at least i'm not the only one having issues right now. hopefully its just being quirky. and I wouldn't say its just this thread because its my alerts that freak out when I try to send a reply... although it did seem fine in other threads I've looked at... hmmmmm


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Is anyone else having problems with the site? It's super slow, not loading, and when I try to send messages the little thinky bar pops up in the corner but nothing sends....


I am a little.

I am currently drinking my lunch. Mmm. Sometimes I just don't feel like solid food.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Here's the error I get on Mobile TFO:
View attachment 89316

Too slow...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Double post problem! What!? Did you spread this disease @smarch?


----------



## sibi

Maybe it's because of patch Tuesday? But, this site is having issues.


----------



## lisa127

I keep getting the -this page can not be displayed- message.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Too slow, #DeleteThatChat! The entire forum is slow!!!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Double post problem! What!? Did you spread this disease @smarch?


*laughs maniacally* my evil plan has come into effect, soon the whole internet will be full of tortoise forum posts, then the world will know what we stand for here... they'll all know!!! heheheheeeehehehe!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Its happening everywhere though, not just this thread...


----------



## StarSapphire22

lisa127 said:


> I keep getting the -this page can not be displayed- message.




Me too.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Maybe it's because of patch Tuesday? But, this site is having issues.


But the post reached 20K, too much for the system. You said when they reached 1000 pages = 20K posts problems happened. Hmmmm, problems should've started at 12:00 am Tuesday, or do mods do the patching?


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Its happening everywhere though, not just this thread...


Possible that this thread affects the entire forum? Isn't it all connected & stuff?


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Its happening everywhere though, not just this thread...


Possible that this thread affects the entire forum? Isn't it all connected & stuff?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Double posts, complete insanity:
*too slow to post*


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Is anyone else having problems with the site? It's super slow, not loading, and when I try to send messages the little thinky bar pops up in the corner but nothing sends....


It was not loading anything earlier. Nothing would refresh but it seems to be working now?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## smarch

nope i'm still having problems, its a huge fight to try to reply in any thread since i'm trying to be patient to avoid multiple posts but then it ends up not posting and I have to retype a response (and repeat)...


----------



## StarSapphire22

Not working for me still.



AbdullaAli said:


> Possible that this thread affects the entire forum? Isn't it all connected & stuff?



I would leave website programming, formatting, and maintenance to experts. Though if it is from the number of posts, what a great reason not to post just for the sake of raising your post count...


----------



## smarch

although that one posted fine??? wow i'm getting proved wrong!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> It was not loading anything earlier. Nothing would refresh but it seems to be working now?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Let me check:


Ok, seems good...
Maybe it was from this thread (didn't it say this thread didn't open?)
*computer geniuses discuss*
No, doesn't post, takes too long  fools me so much!!!


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> But the post reached 20K, too much for the system. You said when they reached 1000 pages = 20K posts problems happened. Hmmmm, problems should've started at 12:00 am Tuesday, or do mods do the patching?


 
The problem seems to be a combination of patch Tues., and perhaps limitations due to overload of pages. Idk, but this has happened before each time the thread reached near or at 1k pages.


----------



## smarch

Well everything here seems to be working well again. I'm on the computer and I went to save a draft since I didn't want to lose an entire post again, and it seemed like as soon as I did that it kicked everything back into gear... probably good timing but if anyone else is still in problems could be worth a try lol


----------



## StarSapphire22

I seem to be fixed too...Josh must have waved his magic wand!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ok, trying to post
*click button on 11:17 pm*


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Ok, trying to post
> *click button on 11:17 pm*


Worked instantly, *amazed*


----------



## smarch

*wipes away sweat on brow*
I was getting a little nervous there! What would I do without my tortoise peeps to talk to!?


----------



## sibi

smarch said:


> nope i'm still having problems, its a huge fight to try to reply in any thread since i'm trying to be patient to avoid multiple posts but then it ends up not posting and I have to retype a response (and repeat)...


 
That's why you're getting double posts. You think it didn't post when it actually did, only you can't see it as posted because the system is slow. Quit retyping cause it will eventually show up. I learned that the hard way


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Not working for me still.
> 
> 
> 
> I would leave website programming, formatting, and maintenance to experts. Though if it is from the number of posts, what a great reason not to post just for the sake of raising your post count...


 
Wow Jesse LOL


----------



## smarch

sibi said:


> That's why you're getting double posts. You think it didn't post when it actually did, only you can't see it as posted because the system is slow. Quit retyping cause it will eventually show up. I learned that the hard way


 I only did it that way the first time, after that when it didn't post I navigated back to the homepage and back to the tread to the thread I was at (to force it to refresh) and there wouldn't be a post but half of the post i'd written in my draft at the bottom.. if that makes sense lol, basically a lot of time for nothing lol


----------



## sibi

Don't get fooled, people. This issue isn't over. I've seen this before three other times here on chat. I hope things are different, but I don't think so


----------



## sibi

smarch said:


> I only did it that way the first time, after that when it didn't post I navigated back to the homepage and back to the tread to the thread I was at (to force it to refresh) and there wouldn't be a post but half of the post i'd written in my draft at the bottom.. if that makes sense lol, basically a lot of time for nothing lol


 Yeap, that's exactly what it would do. LOL


----------



## T33's Torts

Forum problems again? Oh no. Maybe its time for a PC3.


----------



## T33's Torts

So a friend of mine jokingly sent a box of lingerie, but to my parent's house (where I lived before she moved). So my mom got the package, and she called me:

Mom- "Tiffany! Are you cheating on Dylan?!"
Me- What?! No! What are you talking about?? Oh my god Mom its from Cindy! 
Mom- "You're cheating on Dylan with a WOMAN??!"
Me- *sighs*


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Forum problems again? Oh no. Maybe its time for a PC3.


 This is PC3!


----------



## smarch

T33's Torts said:


> So a friend of mine jokingly sent a box of lingerie, but to my parent's house (where I lived before she moved). So my mom got the package, and she called me:
> 
> Mom- "Tiffany! Are you cheating on Dylan?!"
> Me- What?! No! What are you talking about?? Oh my god Mom its from Cindy!
> Mom- "You're cheating on Dylan with a WOMAN??!"
> Me- *sighs*


 Hahahahaha! i'm kind of literally dying in the middle of my office over this! I'd hate to see what my face looks like trying to hold back laughing and a huge smile... I'd say proably much less composed than i'd like to think I look... in fact it probably just looks like an "I have gas don't look at me" face haha


----------



## StarSapphire22

At least drunk you didn't accidentally send photos of drunk you to your parents instead of your boyfriend. 

Yeah. Fun times. Great phone call.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> So a friend of mine jokingly sent a box of lingerie, but to my parent's house (where I lived before she moved). So my mom got the package, and she called me:
> 
> Mom- "Tiffany! Are you cheating on Dylan?!"
> Me- What?! No! What are you talking about?? Oh my god Mom its from Cindy!
> Mom- "You're cheating on Dylan with a WOMAN??!"
> Me- *sighs*


 
Could you blame her? I mean, nowadays, anything is possible


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Hahahahaha! i'm kind of literally dying in the middle of my office over this! I'd hate to see what my face looks like trying to hold back laughing and a huge smile... I'd say proably much less composed than i'd like to think I look... in fact it probably just looks like an "I have gas don't look at me" face haha


If you do hold the laugh it'd look like your constipated, so you'd probably get extra bran muffins


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> At least drunk you didn't accidentally send photos of drunk you to your parents instead of your boyfriend.
> 
> Yeah. Fun times. Great phone call.


 Probably a good thing my parents have tracphone and also have no idea how to really use them... if anything like that ever happened i'd probably have time to fix things before the damage was done. Well that and I don't drink, well of course I don't i'm under 21, but I mean I have all the opportunity in the world to get drunk I just don't have interest lol.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> If you do hold the laugh it'd look like your constipated, so you'd probably get extra bran muffins


 people giving me free food!? works for me!


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Forum problems again? Oh no. Maybe its time for a PC3.


 Actually, it would be PC4


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Actually, it would be PC4


Let's call it pretend chat 2015


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> people giving me free food!? works for me!


Maybe, or they'll ask you why are you holding it... It'd be very awkward if a co-worker read all these conversations  maybe he'd want to join!


----------



## Elohi

I'm starving and I already had lunch. SNACK TIME!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I'm starving and I already had lunch. SNACK TIME!!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 Want one of my imaginary bran muffins??


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> Want one of my imaginary bran muffins??


So long as it's imaginary. HAHAHAHAHA 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> So long as it's imaginary. HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 Well how would I get a real one on here!? If I tried to cram it in the fax machine or scanner I may cause some problems!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Well how would I get a real one on here!? If I tried to cram it in the fax machine or scanner I may cause some problems!


Send food like how I don't 
*hope @tortadad doesn't notice*


----------



## smarch

I pictured cramming a muffin into the copier and ended up having to take a walk because my eyes were starting to water from not smiling!
By the way google offered no help on how to fax a muffin


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> I pictured cramming a muffin into the copier and ended up having to take a walk because my eyes were starting to water from not smiling!
> By the way google offered no help on how to fax a muffin



Double double this this. Double double that that. Double this. Double that. Double double this that!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

^^ well now I look dumb. The double post is gone LOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## taza

T33's Torts said:


> So a friend of mine jokingly sent a box of lingerie, but to my parent's house (where I lived before she moved). So my mom got the package, and she called me:
> 
> Mom- "Tiffany! Are you cheating on Dylan?!"
> Me- What?! No! What are you talking about?? Oh my god Mom its from Cindy!
> Mom- "You're cheating on Dylan with a WOMAN??!"
> Me- *sighs*


lol!!


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Double double this this. Double double that that. Double this. Double that. Double double this that!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 Been a LONG time since I've heard that!


----------



## Elohi

I have an 11 yr old daughter.... LOLOL
ALL those songs, poems, chants, games all came back for a visit through her LOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Double double this this. Double double that that. Double this. Double that. Double double this that!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Take a photo, send it via email. Then give it to a herpetologist who will direct you to 3d printing options. Let someone draw it in 3-d on the computer, then print it in 3-d. Wait for your birthday & wish that muffin was real, accordingly you will be disappointed


----------



## StarSapphire22

Why would she need a herpetologist?


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Why would she need a herpetologist?


To assess them photos, don't question me whippersnapper!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> To assess them photos, don't question me whippersnapper!!!


JK, I just felt like adding a few useless steps


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> To assess them photos, don't question me whippersnapper!!!



I'm pretty sure I'm older than you.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm older than you.


Mentally no! 
OK maybe but:


That photo summarizes my point


----------



## T33's Torts

But Jessica, I'M older than you, so I'll just let Abdulla speak on my behalf.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> But Jessica, I'M older than you, so I'll just let Abdulla speak on my behalf.



Are you? Only by a couple months I think?


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> But Jessica, I'M older than you, so I'll just let Abdulla speak on my behalf.


*high five from across the world*


----------



## T33's Torts

My birthdays in March.


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> *high five from across the world*


*leave you hanging*


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> *leave you hanging*


Hahahaha hahahahahahaha. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> My birthdays in March.



Okay, I'm in July so you win.




AbdullaAli said:


> Mentally no!
> OK maybe but:
> View attachment 89327
> 
> That photo summarizes my point



You still don't.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> My birthdays in March.


Mine is in April so I'm older than her too! Years don't count since they just make us old forum members look wrinkly...


----------



## Elohi

You girls make me feel OLD. Like creaking bones old hahaha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Well how old ARE you abdulla?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> *leave you hanging*


*Turns into a slap from around the world*
Don't worry, all that distance makes it weaker


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> *Turns into a slap from around the world*
> Don't worry, all that distance makes it weaker



Mess with Tiff, you mess with me. No slapping.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Well how old ARE you abdulla?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


17, but movies still don't accept me in the 18+ movies. Time to find 17 other friends, that's how it works right? By the number of people


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> 17, but movies still don't accept me in the 18+ movies. Time to find 17 other friends, that's how it works right? By the number of people


Huh? I'm lost.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Mess with Tiff, you mess with me. No slapping.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> My birthdays in March.


 You're too funny, Tiff Lmao!


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Mess with Tiff, you mess with me. No slapping.


Don't worry, I'm really bad at around the world high fives, and also you should throw your phone at the wall while doing that? Sorry my phone just blanked out


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Huh? I'm lost.


They won't let me in, so get 17 friends. That's 18 & + right?


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> Don't worry, I'm really bad at around the world high fives, and also you should throw your phone at the wall while doing that? Sorry my phone just blanked out



Uh, what?


----------



## T33's Torts

Huh?


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Uh, what?


I'm telling you, we could probably be telepathic if we tried.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Uh, what?


Throwing your phone at the wall, that's what Yahoo! Q&A says...


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> I'm telling you, we could probably be telepathic if we tried.



That's why we're twins and I'm better than 'ittle Issy.


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> Throwing your phone at the wall, that's what Yahoo! Q&A says...



Uh, kay....


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Throwing your phone at the wall, that's what Yahoo! Q&A says...


I've seen many weird Yahoo! Q&A posts, I'm not that crazy (to throw my phone at the wall...
Here's a good one:


----------



## Yvonne G

Sorry to jump in and change the subject, but the farmer across the street is driving me crazy.

You can tell that the drought is affecting farming. I live across the street from an almond orchard. Usually he shakes the trees in Autumn to get the nuts on the ground, but he's doing it today. He drives up to a tree, attaches the shaker, then guns the motor and shakes the tree. Then he backs away and drives to the next tree, attaches and guns, etc. etc. etc. The noise of the motor going from normal to racing is very annoying.

Rant over.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> That's why we're twins and I'm better than 'ittle Issy.


 Shhh...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Here's another good one:


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> They won't let me in, so get 17 friends. That's 18 & + right?


 
That was good, Abdullah


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry to jump in and change the subject, but the farmer across the street is driving me crazy.
> 
> You can tell that the drought is affecting farming. I live across the street from an almond orchard. Usually he shakes the trees in Autumn to get the nuts on the ground, but he's doing it today. He drives up to a tree, attaches the shaker, then guns the motor and shakes the tree. Then he backs away and drives to the next tree, attaches and guns, etc. etc. etc. The noise of the motor going from normal to racing is very annoying.
> 
> Rant over.


He wants an early harvest, typical farmer marketing technique...


----------



## Elohi

Sense you are not making, young Padawan. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> Sense you are not making young Padawan.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Agree, I do.


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry to jump in and change the subject, but the farmer across the street is driving me crazy.
> 
> You can tell that the drought is affecting farming. I live across the street from an almond orchard. Usually he shakes the trees in Autumn to get the nuts on the ground, but he's doing it today. He drives up to a tree, attaches the shaker, then guns the motor and shakes the tree. Then he backs away and drives to the next tree, attaches and guns, etc. etc. etc. The noise of the motor going from normal to racing is very annoying.
> 
> Rant over.


 
Then get out there Yvonne and throw some almonds into his gun, or you can crank up the volume of your car tape player as it plays Beethoven symphony #5


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Then get out there Yvonne and throw some almonds into his gun, or you can crank up the volume of your car tape player as it plays Beethoven symphony #5


Also, threaten releasing your torts in his yard.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Sense you are not making, young Padawan.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Yahoo! As I reference I do have. Sense aren't I receiving?


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> Also, threaten releasing your torts in his yard.


Why the heck would she do that? They wouldn't bother him in the least..


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Why the heck would she do that? They wouldn't bother him in the least..


She can say they ram trees and ruin crops with burrow making... What do farmers know about torts? Let's admit: how wouldn't want I farmer freak because of a giant tort in his yard?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Is my app the only one that randomly turns off?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night TFO!


----------



## StarSapphire22

So what's everyone's plans tonight?


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> So what's everyone's plans tonight?


I'm watching more episodes of United States of Tara. I know it's an old show but I just recently discovered it on Netflix. I love it. So that's my night. I lead a very boring life!


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night TFO!


Good nite


----------



## StarSapphire22

lisa127 said:


> I'm watching more episodes of United States of Tara. I know it's an old show but I just recently discovered it on Netflix. I love it. So that's my night. I lead a very boring life!



I spend most of my nights in marathon-ing some show or another, or playing video games. 

PJs, Bed, and my big screen are probably 3 of my favorite things. LOL


----------



## T33's Torts

Wait.. umm.. Jess... what about Taylor?


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> I spend most of my nights in marathon-ing some show or another, or playing video games.
> 
> PJs, Bed, and my big screen are probably 3 of my favorite things. LOL


Yeah, back in the old days we had to wait a week between episodes of our favorite shows. Now I find a series I like and I finish it within two weeks.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Wait.. umm.. Jess... what about Taylor?


He's not a thing! He's a people.


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> He's not a thing! He's a people.


I'm about to go cook dinner and take some Motrin. I feel a headache coming on. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

#toomuchDERPforoneday


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

#monicamakesawesomehashtags


----------



## Ashes

#thankgoditsoverforawhile


----------



## T33's Torts

#shutupAshley


----------



## lisa127

I don't understand hashtags. Actually, until last year I was still calling them pound signs. Now I know to call them hashtags, but I don't understand what it means or what they do.


----------



## T33's Torts

They do nothing on TFO.


----------



## Ashes

lisa127 said:


> I don't understand hashtags. Actually, until last year I was still calling them pound signs. Now I know to call them hashtags, but I don't understand what it means or what they do.


Lol they are worthless... I just have fun with em every now and then.


----------



## Elohi

They are very useful in other applications and websites but they are for entertainment purposes only on TFO. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

#becausewereweird


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> #shutupAshley


#butmooooooooooooom


----------



## lisa127

Ok, well I don't know what they do elsewhere either. But that's ok. There's no reason I need to know I guess!  

I'll see everyone in the morning. Have a good night!


----------



## Elohi

#becauseBATMAN


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashes said:


> #butmooooooooooooom


LOL!!! You're older than me though! Oh well... You're grounded! #becauseIsaidso


----------



## Elohi

They are a keyword tagging system. 
#tagging #system #butcanbesuperfunny
#becauseBOOM


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> #becauseBATMAN
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
#nananananananana


----------



## T33's Torts

That's a lot of sodium Jessica...


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> That's a lot of sodium Jessica...


Bahahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> That's a lot of sodium Jessica...


 LMAO!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

*Taylor leans over my head*

Um, I can see up your nose.

*flares nostrils*

I didn't say I wanted to!

#boys #geezlouise


----------



## T33's Torts

Elohi said:


> LMAO!!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I'm a nerd.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Alright time to become a bionic girl with a pet murderous robot. #videogames


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> I'm a nerd.


#nerdychicks


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I was tagged in this picture in FB. HAHAHAHAHA




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Elohi said:


> #nerdychicks
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


#sorrynotsorry


----------



## Elohi

I fully admit to loving being a #dork and a #geek and a #nerdychick 

I used to care now I just #dgaf 
#embraceit


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Yvonne G

StarSapphire22 said:


> So what's everyone's plans tonight?



NCIS, of course!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Steven! Are you home yet?


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> Hi Steven! Are you home yet?


Is there a Steven spotting?? Where?
#comeoutcomeoutwhereeveryouare


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> I'm a nerd.


No. You are not a nerd. .......................................................You are a cute nerd.

Just arrived at home after drving back from LA this morning. We ate at a Shang-Hai style place in San Gabriel last night.

And Below are the lunch we had in Harris Ranch........Sorry for you people do not eat meat.

Ranch style hallway.



My Daughter's watermelon lemonade.







Nice cut for sale.


Three of us shared the two plate.

This is a 14 oz New York.


This is a 12 oz Primerib. All dry reserved beef.


----------



## T33's Torts

#stevenwatching


----------



## T33's Torts

Still a nerd steven...


----------



## mike taylor

Whats up TFO? !!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Umm... the sky.


----------



## Elohi

About to go play catch with the football with my daughter. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Can I play with you guys? Please? Please? Huh?


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Still a nerd steven...


I like the cute part then the nerd part of you.


----------



## mike taylor

Don't beg!


----------



## T33's Torts

Thank you Steven.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Don't beg!


Please, please don't tell me what to do! Plllease???


----------



## mike taylor

Beg all you want then!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey Mike, what size do you wear? I have a really pretty pink corset you can have.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Hey Mike, what size do you wear? I have a really pretty pink corset you can have.


I know.

Size 18, double wide.

Because Mike like to kick rude people in you know where with that..................


----------



## T33's Torts

Not shoes!  Corest is a heavy top thing that women wear to give them the appearance of a tappering waist.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Not shoes!  Corest is a heavy top thing that women wear to give them the appearance of a tappering waist.


I know but I believe Mike still can kick someone by wearing a corset on his feet.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I was trying to catch up on posts buut after 250 I gave up and skipped to now. 

Hello all! Work is going well but tiring. I'm usually too tired to read all the posts in the morning and too busy to post at night. 

Hope everything is well with everyone!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'd love to see that Steven!  You think he'd do it??


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> I'd love to see that!


Show her Mike.....................


----------



## T33's Torts

I'll mail him all the dirty stuff Cinder sent. (We expect pictures!)


----------



## Ashes

RosieRedfoot said:


> I was trying to catch up on posts buut after 250 I gave up and skipped to now.
> 
> Hello all! Work is going well but tiring. I'm usually too tired to read all the posts in the morning and too busy to post at night.
> 
> Hope everything is well with everyone!


Hope all is well with you too!!


----------



## Elohi

Ok. Catch over. It got dark on us. Now she wants to French braid my hair. Well ok...


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

That's an excellent time to sit back and forum (verb-ular forum) with us.


----------



## Elohi

And done. Now it's time to put little bitty to bed. Brb again lol




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm home from work finally...my highlight was getting to go buy a new vacuum... I'm going to go play with it and eat snacky food because I'm too upset with work to make a decent meal. So root beer and cheese its it is.


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm home from work finally...my highlight was getting to go buy a new vacuum... I'm going to go play with it and eat snacky food because I'm too upset with work to make a decent meal. So root beer and cheese its it is.


Why are you upset? What's up?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

I'm back. I'm down eight lbs and I'm on week four of my running program and I'm one week and three days into this.
The wedding stuff and work are mayhem. That's all that's going on here. Ooh today I have been married eight years.


----------



## mike taylor

Oooo no no no! Tiffany glad to see you back to your old self . You bully! Haha


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Oooo no no no! Tiffany glad to see you back to your old self . You bully! Haha


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> And done. Now it's time to put little bitty to bed. Brb again lol
> View attachment 89427
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I can't even do that. Lol.

Kerry - happy anniversary!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I was casually looking in on my...


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I was casually looking in on my...
> 
> View attachment 89429


 Awwwwwww awesome!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Yay Ken!!!!!! We expect a lot of pictures, got it?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

While reading to catch up with chat, I came up with a question,
Am I supposed to double post that?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I was casually looking in on my...
> 
> View attachment 89429


So amazing


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Layer 5/5/14


----------



## T33's Torts

Happy anniversary Kerryann!


----------



## Kerryann

Thanks  so happily married after eight years


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I was casually looking in on my...
> 
> View attachment 89429


 
What is it?


----------



## Ashes

Little Dude weighs 94g!!! That's up 11g in two weeks. :/ lol


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> Why are you upset? What's up?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


An manager got physical with me. Then called me irresponsible and made me do a bunch of stupid stuff.


----------



## T33's Torts

A baby sulcata hatched!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> An manager got physical with me. Then called me irresponsible and made me do a bunch of stupid stuff.


Hit back harder. Kick me and I'll kick you back harder.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah she will kick you she's a bully . KEN thats awesome! How many do you have?


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> An manager got physical with me. Then called me irresponsible and made me do a bunch of stupid stuff.


A manager got physical with you?! Does he now have swollen testicles and busted nose? Did you report it? 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> An manager got physical with me. Then called me irresponsible and made me do a bunch of stupid stuff.


What?! Seriously?!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I had 13 eggs. Now 12. 7 seemed viable.


----------



## T33's Torts

Very nice!


----------



## Ashes

Mazuri day - added some grasses today and made it kinda mushy (haven't done that before) and he loves it!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh man, my sulcatas (they're the same size as Little Dude) eat at LEAST 6 times that. And are usually STILL hungry for weeds and veggies.


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> Oh man, my sulcatas (they're the same size as Little Dude) eat at LEAST 6 times that. And are usually STILL hungry for weeds and veggies.


Haha well it takes him like 10 minutes to eat that much. We will see if he finishes - sometimes he does, sometimes he doesn't.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Hit back harder. Kick me and I'll kick you back harder.


I wanted too. But the owner told me to come to him directly with problems.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> A manager got physical with you?! Does he now have swollen testicles and busted nose? Did you report it?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


A woman. And the owner told me to just ignore it and come to him. I left him a note. But she almost got punched in the throat.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I wanted too. But the owner told me to come to him directly with problems.


Directly... as in, kick, then call?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Ashes said:


> What?! Seriously?!


She pushes me and said "excuse me customers are waiting" and I'm pretty sure its why my shoulder hurts.


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> A woman. And the owner told me to just ignore it and come to him. I left him a note. But she almost got punched in the throat.


Woman or not, that's not okay. I'd have understood ya punching her in the throat.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is for The Luke Man…


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> A woman. And the owner told me to just ignore it and come to him. I left him a note. But she almost got punched in the throat.


Wtf? A woman? I sure hope she gets her *** handed to her with her last paycheck. What a punk!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is for The Luke Man…
> View attachment 89432


That's the cutest thing ever. And very true.


----------



## T33's Torts

For the sake of the unknown, @LoutheRussian ^^^^


----------



## Elohi

As a guy, you could have grabbed her arm and pulled it behind her back and told her you were reporting her and if she ever even considered touching you again, you'd call the police. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

If your store has security cameras... There's gotta be some hotline you can call.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Ashes said:


> Woman or not, that's not okay. I'd have understood ya punching her in the throat.





Elohi said:


> Wtf? A woman? I sure hope she gets her *** handed to her with her last paycheck. What a punk!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)





T33's Torts said:


> If your store has security cameras... There's gotta be some hotline you can call.



I know. The owner will probably fire ME. But that's fine. I have two more jobs. 

I'm going to have him look at the camera.

And I thought about filing for harassment.....


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> I know. The owner will probably fire ME. But that's fine. I have two more jobs.
> 
> I'm going to have him look at the camera.
> 
> And I thought about filing for harassment.....


Why doesn't she like you?! We all like ya here!


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> Oh man, my sulcatas (they're the same size as Little Dude) eat at LEAST 6 times that. And are usually STILL hungry for weeds and veggies.


Yeah he ate about 2/3 of it and headed to bed. lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

That's cuz Issy don't cover his @ss. If someone's mean to ya, fight back!


----------



## tortoisetime565

tortoisetime565 said:


> I know. The owner will probably fire ME. But that's fine. I have two more jobs.
> 
> I'm going to have him look at the camera.
> 
> And I thought about filing for harassment.....





Ashes said:


> Why doesn't she like you?! We all like ya here!





T33's Torts said:


> That's cuz Issy don't cover his @ss. If someone's mean to ya, fight back!



People like me over the internet... But when I meet people IRL they think I'm weird. Or annoying. I'm really awkward... 

But I wanted to hit her face. And I may just put a nail under her tire in her new fancy *** car.......


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm awkward too.


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> People like me over the internet... But when I meet people IRL they think I'm weird. Or annoying. I'm really awkward...
> 
> But I wanted to hit her face. And I may just put a nail under her tire in her new fancy *** car.......



Well I've been told several times that people mistake my quietness as being stuck up. Then they get to know me and realize I'm far from stuck up (or quiet LOL). Lots of people are awkward. But I will agree, internet interactions are far easier than irl interactions sometimes. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm not very likable either. I never really had friends. I have one that I hangout with on a regular basis. Then a few from work that I hangout with and work with.. But normally hanging out is our 30 min lunch break............ 

Oh. And I have my moms assistant teacher she's always around and I'm going to Disney world with her.


----------



## Elohi

Quality over quantity...when it comes to friends. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> Quality over quantity...when it comes to friends.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


To be honest... I kinda just want to drop them all... I feel like I can't tell anything deep or personal to any of them without them judging..


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> To be honest... I kinda just want to drop them all... I feel like I can't tell anything deep or personal to any of them without them judging..


Are they judgy in general? 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> To be honest... I kinda just want to drop them all... I feel like I can't tell anything deep or personal to any of them without them judging..


I know exactly what you mean.....  I had to scrape for bridesmaids..... I don't feel that close to anyone..... I just picked people at random, really... 

But it's okay not to have a lot of friends - like Monica said, quality over quantity. If you have that one good friend, that's awesome! You're ahead of some already, then.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> Are they judgy in general?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


My best friend is controlled by his parents. And they love me so its fine. But I would never be able to tell him everything. Plus he is going to a fancy big school and I'm.going to a small collage. So I'll probably never see him. And my work friends I can trust but if I don't work there I'll never see them.. So I kinda lose there...


----------



## tortoisetime565

llllshaunllll said:


> what do you mean by get him out the glass tank? get a wood one? i can build one if its the wrong thing, wait a fue mins why i go take some pics


I would rather just have no one... I don't really want to ever get married, but I want a baby.... But I don't really think I would do good in a relationship..


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I don't really want to ever get married, but I want a baby....


I'm sort of the other way around.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> I'm sort of the other way around.


You want to be married but no baby? 

I feel like everyone from my age group is corrupt... I'm already not mainstream because I should have had a baby two years ago with the rest of them.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> You want to be married but no baby?


Pretty much, but things change. 

a) baby at 16 is horrible, That's just my opinion. 
b) I hate being "mainstream" 
c) age groups suck. I'm 22. I'm supposed to be raising children and married and not working at a non-profit low-paying animal rescue.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> I know exactly what you mean.....  I had to scrape for bridesmaids..... I don't feel that close to anyone..... I just picked people at random, really...
> 
> But it's okay not to have a lot of friends - like Monica said, quality over quantity. If you have that one good friend, that's awesome! You're ahead of some already, then.


 
I had to scrape for bridesmaids too. I'm glad I ended up with who I did though.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Night homies! See ya in the sunshine time.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Pretty much, but things change.
> 
> a) baby at 16 is horrible, That's just my opinion.
> b) I hate being "mainstream"
> c) age groups suck. I'm 22. I'm supposed to be raising children and married and not working at a non-profit low-paying animal rescue.


My mom had me at 23.  but I don't want kids until I have a stable job. Like 27-30.. That's in 10 years... I've actually never been in a relationship so I probably won't be able to get one by that age but that's fine. Women will flock to me.... Yes... That's what will happen.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ahh... flocks of women.


----------



## T33's Torts

You're only 18. Relax.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I feel like I'm older though! I wish I could skip collage and open my business and make boocoos of money and live in a fancy house with my tortoises and be alone and then adopt a baby named Alex who would grow up to be my personal poop scooper and i want my Aldabra tortoise who I have pee named Tina or Bojangles and I want money! Lots of Money!


----------



## T33's Torts

I like your life plan Issy... May I join? Sounds like fun.


----------



## tortoisetime565

No! Remember IMA be alone with My turtles and My son!


----------



## T33's Torts

Ummm... Ouch.


----------



## T33's Torts

According to Ashley the truth should hurt. So *deep breath* FINE.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning TFO!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is for The Luke Man…
> View attachment 89432


If you look very closely at the bottom it says "Have a Gay Day"...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> If you look very closely at the bottom it says "Have a Gay Day"...


IKR? That's what I told Karen. She was like what? Huh? Hadn't seen that.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> IKR? That's what I told Karen. She was like what? Huh? Hadn't seen that.


Guess I'm not the only one with magic seeing powers 
Edit: why didn't you crop it?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did you see what I got to see when I got home last night from work?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did you see what I got to see when I got home last night from work?
> View attachment 89452


I saw it all right, he is awesome! Wait it could be a she... So anyways I'm thinking of making my Greek brumate (next year), it'll be really easy to travel without anyone caring for him. Oh & BTW traveling to Switzerland in like 11 hours. Then going to Germany after some time by a train!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'd meet you in Hamburg, but I will be nowhere near there. Are you going for entertainment reasons?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just looked in on the eggs and I've got a second nose sticking out! This is all so much fun!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'd meet you in Hamburg, but I will be nowhere near there. Are you going for entertainment reasons?


Tourism, were gonna be in Zurich... Then Germany were gonna be nowhere near there, my parents will also never appreciate me meeting a stranger from the internet  well not a stranger, but you get my point!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> my parents will also never appreciate me meeting a stranger from the internet


Very true! Hadn't looked at it that way, (Kinda creeping myself out here)!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Very true! Hadn't looked at it that way, (Kinda creeping myself out here)!


Don't creep your self out (too much), I found this on the internet;


I just don't know if the OP of this question was serious, there are hundreds of these now... But did this really happen? This is really creepy


----------



## mike taylor

Morning all!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Don't creep your self out (too much), I found this on the internet;
> View attachment 89482
> 
> I just don't know if the OP of this question was serious, there are hundreds of these now... But did this really happen? This is really creepy


It seems fake to me, the way he added the note at the end. I'm thinking if this was real the person he might say: I'm a 30 year old indian man (in the beginning)... The way it's written makes it fake. Still made me laugh, like Taylor Swift WTH!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Morning all!


Hello mike!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning Mike. What brings you this early? Did your alarm go off by accident?


----------



## tortdad

Good Morning all. Who is the member here that sells the Mazuri tortoise food? I would like to order some but would rather get it from a member than a random internet sight.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Good Morning all. Who is the member here that sells the Mazuri tortoise food? I would like to order some but would rather get it from a member than a random internet sight.


Good morning!
He's @tortoisetime565... He's name is Isaiah. It's ok, we know your not the best with names


----------



## tortdad

I thought it was him but didn't see any links in his signature to order it and I thought that's where I saw it. Thanks AbdullaAli


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> I thought it was him but didn't see any links in his signature to order it and I thought that's where I saw it. Thanks AbdullaAli


“Trust us. We're from The Internet. We're here to help."


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I thought it was him but didn't see any links in his signature to order it and I thought that's where I saw it. Thanks AbdullaAli


He has an ad, posted it on the chat some time ago... Here's the link (from his Instagram:


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> “Trust us. We're from The Internet. We're here to help."


 

Everyone knows you can trust a Cowboy!


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Everyone knows you can trust a Cowboy!


Especially those modern ones on the internet!


----------



## Abdulla6169

@tortoisetime565 
So sorry about the manger, major tip though: keep tabs, in a notebook of yours. All the info should be there (Date, Time, What she said, and a general summary with photos of any physical injuries). A journal like this will help the court establish a case if it continues & gets too far. I admit I watch too much crime & investigation documentaries though


----------



## T33's Torts

Isaiah's got it. 

Good morning. My giant puppy unintentionally scratched me last night. I was trying to get him into the bathtub. Like, hello... you're a sheepdog. Get. In. The. Water.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Isaiah's got it.
> 
> Good morning. My giant puppy unintentionally scratched me last night. I was trying to get him into the bathtub. Like, hello... you're a sheepdog. Get. In. The. Water.


Our German Shepard passed through a phase where he was teething, somehow my legs reminded him of chew toys. Wet towels that were frozen helped a lot. He was feisty back then, still is sometimes 
Good morning Tiff


----------



## mike taylor

My puppy turned into a monster!


----------



## T33's Torts

Charlie never chews up non- food things. I even bought chew toys. He just things he's tiny. "I'm little. I'm going to sit in your lap now my human"


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Charlie never chews up non- food things. I even bought chew toys. He just things he's tiny. "I'm little. I'm going to sit in your lap now my human"


Your lucky!


----------



## mike taylor

On my way to work Ken . To sit in front of my computer!


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> You're lucky!


I trained him well.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> On my way to work Ken . To sit in front of my computer!


Fun! Have fun Mike.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I remember once we had very special guests from outside the country, our German Shepard who was growing & actually quite big that time had entered the room from outside. He freaked the female guest out, she has a dog phobia. I believe she stood on the chair or had done something drastic... You guys are lucky


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> I trained him well.


Sure your not a dog sorcerer?


----------



## T33's Torts

Lucky for.. what, exactly? That I'm not extremely scared of dogs? 
Charlie's been taught from when he was tiny that he can't chew things, or he has to be penned outside.


----------



## Ashes

Morning tort peeps.


----------



## lisa127

Good morning.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning! I see ole mr red foot likes grass .


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Lucky for.. what, exactly? That I'm not extremely scared of dogs?
> Charlie's been taught from when he was tiny that he can't chew things, or he has to be penned outside.


Ok, I thought you had magic dog training powers. Every time I try to train my dog, this is what happens:
1-he listens & behaves
2-continues good behavior (for a really short time)
3-returns to normal after a really short time
I'm not scared from our dog, he just doesn't listen to me (or anyone). We still don't mind that (a lot)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Prepping to head to work now. Until later, have a wonderful morning my friends. (Later it can go to h3ll in a hand basket, so have a wonderful morning now.)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> Morning tort peeps.


Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

lisa127 said:


> Good morning.


Hope you have a great morning!


----------



## T33's Torts

Training dogs (owning dogs in general) is a huge undertaking. Training isn't something that's done for a few months and then dropped. If I told you a code when you're a baby, would you remember it all your life? That's the equivalent


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Prepping to head to work now. Until later, have a wonderful morning my friends. (Later it can go to h3ll in a hand basket, so have a wonderful morning now.)


Have fun working! (OK, this sentence sounds wrong, work is not equal to fun)


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> Have fun working! (OK, this sentence sounds wrong, work is not equal to fun)


'Tis for me. I take it you don't work?


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Morning! I see ole mr red foot likes grass .


He loved it!


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Training dogs (owning dogs in general) is a huge undertaking. Training isn't something that's done for a few months and then dropped. If I told you a code when you're a baby, would you remember it all your life? That's the equivalent


He usually likes playing around & is such a nuisance sometimes. He has improved a lot & I was thinking: Maybe it was a stage or something? I don't know but he's calmer now & better than the past. I hope he continues on this track


----------



## T33's Torts

Its referred to as aging.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> 'Tis for me. I take it you don't work?


Student, no job... Here it is an unwritten requirement that you go to high school then college. Sure there a few jobs that don't require college, but really how will ever hire you for a good job without one (that's how it feels like here  )


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Its referred to as aging.


I always thought he was turning less crazy, it is true that (most of the time) age=maturity...


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm a student too. Although I'm in college, and work part-time during hell-season.


----------



## T33's Torts

No, unless you're boring him to death... I'm mostly kidding.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> No, unless you're boring him to death... I'm mostly kidding.


He is craziest while playing.


----------



## T33's Torts

That's the idea.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> That's the idea.


We played with him a lot, and by a lot I mean that that was the main part of my day (during summers).


----------



## tortdad

Kong Brand chew toys do well for Medium sized dogs. They claim to be indestructible but my English Mastiff would plow through one in an hour. This is the same dog, who as a puppy, chewed through the drywall then a wood stud and out the front of the house. There's nothing like crating your own doggie door so you can go outside and play while mommy and daddy are at the grocery store. This same dog was chewing on the legs of a coffee table. The table was really old and worn out but I didn't want the puppy chewing so I went to the fridge and got out my favorite bottle of Ghost Pepper hot sauce and put it on the table legs. As it so happens that extremely hot sauce was also my dogs favorite


----------



## T33's Torts

Isaiah's a student too. And he works 3 jobs. I'm pretty sure it's possible to balance work and school.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Kong Brand chew toys do well for Medium sized dogs. They claim to be indestructible but my English Mastiff would plow through one in an hour. This is the same dog, who as a puppy, chewed through the drywall then a wood stud and out the front of the house. There's nothing like crating your own doggie door so you can go outside and play while mommy and daddy are at the grocery store. This same dog was chewing on the legs of a coffee table. The table was really old and worn out but I didn't want the puppy chewing so I went to the fridge and got out my favorite bottle of Ghost Pepper hot sauce and put it on the table legs. As it so happens that extremely hot sauce was also my dogs favorite


Wow, he sound feisty (and awesome). Have some photos?


----------



## T33's Torts

I had a Husky, who at one point chewed up my cement patio.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Isaiah's a student too. And he works 3 jobs. I'm pretty sure it's possible to balance work and school.


Here students don't (usually) get jobs, there are programs that help you get "trained" for one:
http://www.yestowork.ae/En/Pages/default.aspx
They basically put you in training in a store (H&M, Marks and Spencer's, etc.) for a week, you work for some time. My cousin joined that, he say they might give approximately $816-$1088. I don't want one (not yet), I basically am I study nerd & torture my self with school 
Edit: by "some time" I mean it's about a month.


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> Isaiah's a student too. And he works 3 jobs. I'm pretty sure it's possible to balance work and school.


 

Are you guys working in the field that you are studying in college? If not I would recommend finding a part time job or apprenticeship in your particular field. A degree is fantastic but in the real world most hiring managers will take someone with no degree and lots of experience over a person with a degree and no experience. Don't take this as me saying forgo your degree. I'm simply stating that this economy is crap for new grads trying to get a good job. Having prior experience will go a long way in when you're ready to hit the market. Anything you can do to give yourself that competitive edge is worth doing; even if its not a paying gig.


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Wow, he sound feisty (and awesome). Have some photos?


 
No, this was about 12 years ago and the only pics I had of her lost when my computer crashed. My ex wife has a few pictures of her but she's crazy


----------



## T33's Torts

Isaiah just graduated. I'm older, I work with a rescue group. I've had tens of jobs before, most of them animal related.


----------



## tortdad

I'm just glad my studies are behind me. My wife on the other hand is just now (at 33) starting college. She had he 1st baby at 17 so that slowed things down for her quite a bit. I took on a second job at night to bring in some extra cash so she can get a nursing degree. Her oldest is almost 16 but we also have a 12 y/o, a 3 y/o and a 1 y/o. Her plan is to go to school part time while being a stay at home mother/house wife and get her degree so se can go back to work as a RN when the youngest is in elementary school.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I'm just glad my studies are behind me. My wife on the other hand is just now (at 33) starting college. She had he 1st baby at 17 so that slowed things down for her quite a bit. I took on a second job at night to bring in some extra cash so she can get a nursing degree. Her oldest is almost 16 but we also have a 12 y/o, a 3 y/o and a 1 y/o. Her plan is to go to school part time while being a stay at home mother/house wife and get her degree so se can go back to work as a RN when the youngest is in elementary school.


Hope her studies go well. I thought when you used the past tense in your post you meant "when he was a puppy"... Exes always are crazy


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I'm just glad my studies are behind me. My wife on the other hand is just now (at 33) starting college. She had he 1st baby at 17 so that slowed things down for her quite a bit. I took on a second job at night to bring in some extra cash so she can get a nursing degree. Her oldest is almost 16 but we also have a 12 y/o, a 3 y/o and a 1 y/o. Her plan is to go to school part time while being a stay at home mother/house wife and get her degree so se can go back to work as a RN when the youngest is in elementary school.


Hope her studies go well. I thought when you used the past tense in your post you meant "when he was a puppy"... Exes always are crazy


----------



## Abdulla6169

Did it just really double post?


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Isaiah just graduated. I'm older, I work with a rescue group. I've had tens of jobs before, most of them animal related.


I wanted to volunteer at the vet's, but they said no...


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> I wanted to volunteer at the vet's, but they said no...



That's because they called me looking for a reference and I told them you don't follow through with things. Still waiting on my food to show up! I'm literally starving to death because virtual food doesn't proved any real vitamins. 

So where's that recipe you were talking about? That stuff really did look delicious!


----------



## Elohi

My CHE burn didn't blister. That's good right? It doesn't hurt anymore except when something warm, like water touches it. It kind of ugly though, hope it heals soon. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> That's because they called me looking for a reference and I told them you don't follow through with things. Still waiting on my food to show up! I'm literally starving to death because virtual food doesn't proved any real vitamins.
> 
> So where's that recipe you were talking about? That stuff really did look delicious!


I don't cook, and basically we don't follow recipes but we have a few... I don't know where the recipes are  
*serching home*


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> My CHE burn didn't blister. That's good right? It doesn't hurt anymore except when something warm, like water touches it. It kind of ugly though, hope it heals soon.
> View attachment 89486
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Hope it heals soon too, it's better than the burns I've sustained


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> I don't cook, and basically we don't follow recipes but we have a few... I don't know where the recipes are
> *serching home*


 
what good are you boy?


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> My CHE burn didn't blister. That's good right? It doesn't hurt anymore except when something warm, like water touches it. It kind of ugly though, hope it heals soon.
> View attachment 89486
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 

Looks good. If fact it looks like a baby crawling or maybe a turtle with its head up high. What does the shape look like to you?


----------



## StarSapphire22

It's turtletastic, Elohi!

#iliketurtles


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> It's turtletastic, Elohi!
> 
> #iliketurtles


Big headed turtle with a birthday hat on. LOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> Looks good. If fact it looks like a baby crawling or maybe a turtle with its head up high. What does the shape look like to you?


Meant to quote both of you. #fail


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I had a Husky, who at one point chewed up my cement patio.


 
There's nothing like sharpening those stoney teeth of his Hahaha...


----------



## StarSapphire22

I just got to work like 40 minutes ago and I am already just SO OVER today.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Here's the spice:




Here's the food:





Sorry I'm late, I completely forgot my tort was soaking outside!


----------



## tortdad

I've been in the office since 5:30 this morning doing my end of the month billing. I'm just messing around right now letting traffic die down before driving out to my jobsite. There is nothing worse that than sitting in traffic turning an hour long drive into 2 hours for no reason. It's probably safe for me to head out now but being im the boss I get to do what I want.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> how good you are, boy!


It's the second time I catch spelling/grammar mistakes.... I am the grammar police  I knew EXACTLY what your thinking so I fixed it! And by the way thanks, I always get these type of compliments.


----------



## Ashes

AbdullaAli said:


> It's the second time I catch spelling/grammar mistakes.... I am the grammar police


I don't like grammar police...... :/ makes people feel dumb... Not a good way to make friends.


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> what good are you boy?


But this makes more sense. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> I am the grammar police  I knew EXACTLY what your any so I fixed it! .



Anyone else see the irony?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> I don't like grammar police...... :/ makes people feel dumb... Not a good way to make friends.


*whispers* It's not grammar police, I'm changing what he said to make me look better.


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> My CHE burn didn't blister. That's good right? It doesn't hurt anymore except when something warm, like water touches it. It kind of ugly though, hope it heals soon.
> View attachment 89486
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
That looks pretty bad for a slight burn with the che. Put some aloe on it. It will pre ent the burn from scaring too.


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> *whispers* It's not grammar police, I'm changing what he said to make me look better.



You seem to be awfully concerned with how you appear to others.


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> Anyone else see the irony?


 you beat me to it, lol


----------



## Elohi

I've been putting aloe on it pretty frequently. And I iced it and kept it cool to help the pain. I hope those things helped keep it from blistering. The top of it looked as though it as going to blister at one point but it halted and revered. I'm it sure f the ice or the aloe gets the credit for that LOL. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> You seem to be awfully concerned with how you appear to others.


You seem awfully concerned how I appear to others too


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> You seem to be awfully concerned with how you appear to others.


 

He was just messing with me. Its all in fun


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> You seem awfully concerned how I appear to others too



I really couldn't care less.


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> *whispers* It's not grammar police, I'm changing what he said to make me look better.


 

Relax bud, I knew you were just messing around


----------



## Elohi

sibi said:


> That looks pretty bad for a slight burn with the che. Put some aloe on it. It will pre ent the burn from scaring too.



I've been putting aloe on it pretty frequently. And I iced it and kept it cool to help the pain. I hope those things helped keep it from blistering. The top of it looked as though it as going to blister at one point but it halted and revered. I'm it sure f the ice or the aloe gets the credit for that LOL. 

Oh glitchy app, you can try to thwart me, but I will win. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortdad

New topic.

So Im looking to get a baby Cherry Head from JD soon. I was hoping to have the extra cash from my next paycheck but I had knee surgery about a month ago and I just got hit with some unexpected medical bills....stupid co-pays and co-insurance. Don't these docs know I NEED a cherryhead to heal properly???


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I've been putting aloe on it pretty frequently. And I iced it and kept it cool to help the pain. I hope those things helped keep it from blistering. The top of it looked as though it as going to blister at one point but it halted and revered. I'm it sure f the ice or the aloe gets the credit for that LOL.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Once my cousin was warming up by the fire, he was wearing a full sleeved jacket. It over-heats or burns (the jacket), so he puts it on the closest thing next to him, which turns out to be my arm. And it hurt, it was about an inch long & less than an inch wide. It's a scar now


----------



## StarSapphire22

I tripped, fell backwards into a fire pit, got caught in the metal ring and was kinda cradled in it. Panicked, grabbed the redhot ring with my hand. Had a 3rd degree burn on my hand, second degree burns on my back and lost a good amount of hair. I was about 9. I'm all normal looking now though. No scars or anything.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> I tripped, fell backwards into a fire pit, got caught in the metal ring and was kinda cradled in it. Panicked, grabbed the redhot ring with my hand. Had a 3rd degree burn on my hand, second degree burns on my back and lost a good amount of hair. I was about 9. I'm all normal looking now though. No scars or anything.


Wow, that's crazy scary! I hope something like that doesn't ever happen to any forum member


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning all! I'm at work. (2nd easy job.)


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> I tripped, fell backwards into a fire pit, got caught in the metal ring and was kinda cradled in it. Panicked, grabbed the redhot ring with my hand. Had a 3rd degree burn on my hand, second degree burns on my back and lost a good amount of hair. I was about 9. I'm all normal looking now though. No scars or anything.


Wow, that's crazy scary! I hope something like that doesn't ever happen to any forum member


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> Morning all! I'm at work. (2nd easy job.)


Morning


----------



## tortdad

while were talking about getting hurt....

I was just learning how to ride a bicycle and my best friend (who already knew how) was helping my mom teach me. After a few days we were out and about and he decided to teach me how to ride with no hands. I was riding ahead of him so he started to ride without hands and I turned around to watch him. Well, as I turned to look over my right shoulder I also leaning to the right which pushed me into a curb and I flipped over my handlebars and landed on my back. I landed directly in a very large Prickly Pear cactus patch similar to the one in the photo. Needless to say it sucked. My mom was at work so my older brother took me into the house and called my mom. When she came home he was pulling the needles off of me and just throwing them on the floor, lol. At least he was trying to help me.


----------



## tortdad

tortoisetime565 said:


> Morning all! I'm at work. (2nd easy job.)


 

I hear you have 3 jobs. Good for you! What are they?


----------



## sibi

Ashes said:


> I don't like grammar police...... :/ makes people feel dumb... Not a good way to make friends.


 
Abdullah, Ashley is right. I was an Englis teacher, and I would never try to correct anyone grammar UNLESS they are really close to you, AND they ask you to help them with their diction. You are young, smart, and even funny at times. I like you, S I know others do, but there's a lot to learn about people when it comes to acceptable norms especially on a public forum where it's already difficult to communicate because it lacks visuals. That's why we use smiles, etc. And, even then, the words just don't come out right. I'm only trying to help


----------



## tortdad

Well. Traffic has died down so its time for me to hit the bricks and head out to my job site for a while. I'll catch back up with chat in a bit.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Abdullah, Ashley is right. I was an Englis teacher, and I would never try to correct anyone grammar UNLESS they are really close to you, AND they ask you to help them with their diction. You are young, smart, and even funny at times. I like you, S I know others do, but there's a lot to learn about people when it comes to acceptable norms especially on a public forum where it's already difficult to communicate because it lacks visuals. That's why we use smiles, etc. And, even then, the words just don't come out right. I'm only trying to help


I was just messing around, only once I fixed one of his posts because it was a confusing typo. I didn't mean it that way


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> I tripped, fell backwards into a fire pit, got caught in the metal ring and was kinda cradled in it. Panicked, grabbed the redhot ring with my hand. Had a 3rd degree burn on my hand, second degree burns on my back and lost a good amount of hair. I was about 9. I'm all normal looking now though. No scars or anything.


 
Yikes! Did one of your parents see it happen? I would have come unglued seeing this happen to one of my babies. On the plus side, you got a free hair cut...errrrr hair burn


----------



## tortdad

Okay, now I for reals shutting my computer down and heading out


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> while were talking about getting hurt....
> 
> I was just learning how to ride a bicycle and my best friend (who already knew how) was helping my mom teach me. After a few days we were out and about and he decided to teach me how to ride with no hands. I was riding ahead of him so he started to ride without hands and I turned around to watch him. Well, as I turned to look over my right shoulder I also leaning to the right which pushed me into a curb and I flipped over my handlebars and landed on my back. I landed directly in a very large Prickly Pear cactus patch similar to the one in the photo. Needless to say it sucked. My mom was at work so my older brother took me into the house and called my mom. When she came home he was pulling the needles off of me and just throwing them on the floor, lol. At least he was trying to help me.


That must've hurt, the needles were big enough to remove, that's a good thing. Once I tried to harvest some opuntia, I was like this is spineless, awesome! It ended up have glochids that are basically accurate missiles. I tried removing them from my hands using my teeth. BAD idea, it doesn't work & I end up having one on my tongue. Lesson learned: Don't mess with cactus! I now have the glochid-less type, the only ones there don't cause problems, just itch a bit


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> I was just messing around, only once I fixed one of his posts because it was a confusing typo. I didn't mean it that way


 
I know.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Okay, now I for reals shutting my computer down and heading out


Bye!


----------



## tortdad

My computer may be turned off but I still have the mobile app, lol


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortdad said:


> Yikes! Did one of your parents see it happen? I would have come unglued seeing this happen to one of my babies. On the plus side, you got a free hair cut...errrrr hair burn



Yeah, we were renting a cabin for a weekend for my birthday. I got to stay up til midnight so that I could be awake when it became my birthday. They had sent me to bed and we sitting around they fire. I got up to leave and my foot got stuck between two rocks. I tried to pull it free and stumbled backwards. I was maybe in the fire for 10 seconds but it felt like forever for everyone I think. Luckily an ER was less than a mile away. I think we woke the whole resort...lots of people gave me candy and presents the next day, and I had no idea who they were, haha.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> My computer may be turned off but I still have the mobile app, lol


Don't use the app while driving, people notice things %50 less while driving. You're more likely to be seen by a police officer / get gravely injured or even die!


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Yeah, we were renting a cabin for a weekend for my birthday. I got to stay up til midnight so that I could be awake when it became my birthday. They had sent me to bed and we sitting around they fire. I got up to leave and my foot got stuck between two rocks. I tried to pull it free and stumbled backwards. I was maybe in the fire for 10 seconds but it felt like forever for everyone I think. Luckily an ER was less than a mile away. I think we woke the whole resort...lots of people gave me candy and presents the next day, and I had no idea who they were, haha.


At least there's a happy ending!


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> You seem awfully concerned how I appear to others too


Why would Jess give a **** about how you look to others?


----------



## Elohi

If I facepalm'd any harder, I'd bloody my own nose. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> If I facepalm'd any harder, I'd bloody my own nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



But you might get blood on your birthday-hat-wearing, turtletastic burn.


----------



## T33's Torts

That and you'd look real bonkers hitting your face until you bleed.. But hey.. _knock yourself out! 


_
Get it?


----------



## Elohi

LMAO


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

But sometimes interactions with people make me want to facepalm on a loop. Whack whack whack whack whack whack. Ok, that started sounding musical in my head HAHAHAHA


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Too much coffee Monica?


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> Too much coffee Monica?


No nearly enough, I'm afraid....


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Guurrrrlllll, you craycray.


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Guurrrrlllll, you craycray.



#cray
You know it 
Hahahaha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning tort friends


----------



## StarSapphire22

AZtortMom said:


> Morning tort friends



Hey gurl heyyyyy!


----------



## StarSapphire22

AZtortMom said:


> Morning tort friends



We're all a little weird this morning. I don't think you know what you just walked into. LOL


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> We're all a little weird this morning. I don't think you know what you just walked into. LOL


I read the posts so far, so I'm good 
Plus I'm a big fat weirdo  I will fit right in


----------



## StarSapphire22

AZtortMom said:


> I read the posts so far, so I'm good
> Plus I'm a big fat weirdo  I will fit right in



Hey, we love ya already!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> My CHE burn didn't blister. That's good right? It doesn't hurt anymore except when something warm, like water touches it. It kind of ugly though, hope it heals soon.
> View attachment 89486
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Monica,
You don't need to burn yourself to simply show off your ring. 
Karen sent this to me this morning...


----------



## T33's Torts

Wow! Are you gonna keep them all?


----------



## AZtortMom

So cool Ken!


----------



## StarSapphire22

EGGS! 

I've said it before, I'll say it again...EGGS ARE SO COOL, YOU GUYS.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Monica,
> You don't need to burn yourself to simply show off your ring.
> Karen sent this to me this morning...
> View attachment 89505



LOL! If I was going to do that, I'd have cleaned it first. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Don't use the app while driving, people notice things %50 less while driving. You're more likely to be seen by a police officer / get gravely injured or even die!


Don't worry I only use the noble app while riding my motorcycle


----------



## Yvonne G

Ashes said:


> I don't like grammar police...... :/ makes people feel dumb... Not a good way to make friends.




JD said 'Stuffing Stalker' on his gold panning thread and I wanted to correct it so bad, but thought he may have said it on purpose that way (Stocking stuffer)


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> While reading to catch up with chat, I came up with a question,
> Am I supposed to double post that?


Double post are fine. We need to let the whole world know the joyful news and event.


----------



## T33's Torts

I can hear my heart beating in my ears.


----------



## tortoisetime565

tortdad said:


> I hear you have 3 jobs. Good for you! What are they?


I work at a kids clothing retail store, a Tuesday morning, and for a private school.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Monica,
> You don't need to burn yourself to simply show off your ring.
> Karen sent this to me this morning...
> View attachment 89505


What species are they?


----------



## Yvonne G

T33's Torts said:


> I can hear my heart beating in my ears.



Sounds like high blood pressure.


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> I can hear my heart beating in my ears.


I have this problem a lot. And I can feel my heartbeat in my mouth, gums, ears, face, throat A LOT. It's annoying. I tend to have low BP though. I'm prone to fainting. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

My blood pressure is good, but sometimes I feel my heartbeat in my eyeballs. It's kinda weird.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I literally "feel" my heartbeat when I think about it... Sometimes when I sleep on my left side I feel it too


----------



## T33's Torts

Then don't sleep on your left side... duh.


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> I literally "feel" my heartbeat when I think about it... Sometimes when I sleep on my left side I feel it too


Way to cross the line. 
Offensive much? 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Then don't sleep on your left side... duh.


That's why I don't sleep on my left side...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Way to cross the line.
> Offensive much?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Sorry, did I offend someone? I'm sorry if I ever did. I'll admit I'm foolish sometimes, we all are actually. I'm so sorry if I ever did  I'm a person that's affected a lot through my thinking... I so am very sorry!


----------



## Ashes

Yvonne G said:


> JD said 'Stuffing Stalker' on his gold panning thread and I wanted to correct it so bad, but thought he may have said it on purpose that way (Stocking stuffer)


Lol!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Wow....


----------



## tortoisetime565

My manager said there's nothing she can do about the pushing incident. And that all I do is complain. So I should just quit.


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> My manager said there's nothing she can do about the pushing incident. And that all I do is complain. So I should just quit.


Then quit. And make sure to add a review on yelp and google about warn others about poor management and poor conflict resolution. 
Nothing good is going to come of a situation where the boss does nothing about someone manhandling someone else. Not good at all. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm going to the police station.


----------



## tortdad

tortoisetime565 said:


> My manager said there's nothing she can do about the pushing incident. And that all I do is complain. So I should just quit.



Don't just quit, fight the urge and stand up for yourself. Quit only after you've cost them both their jobs. If your boss is not the owner of the store than she has a boss too. Find out who the district manager (or whoever) is and call them. Let them know that you were attacked in their store and not only did your manager not defend you, she refused to file an official complaint (which I guaranty is against company policy) and that you now feel unsafe in the work place, that you are being subjected to both physical and metal abuse. then go to the police and file an official compliant and file charges. Tell upper management that unless they want to be sued they need to clean up their store. Then quit, but not until you bend them over the barrel. Being an adult means doing things the right way, it's too bad that your coworkers are unprofessional D-bags. Good luck young man.


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortdad said:


> Don't just quit, fight the urge and stand up for yourself. Quit only after you've cost them both their jobs. If your boss is not the owner of the store than she has a boss too. Find out who the district manager (or whoever) is and call them. Let them know that you were attacked in their store and not only did your manager not defend you, she refused to file an official complaint (which I guaranty is against company policy) and that you now feel unsafe in the work place, that you are being subjected to both physical and metal abuse. then go to the police and file an official compliant and file charges. Tell upper management that unless they want to be sued they need to clean up their store. Then quit, but not until you bend them over the barrel. Being an adult means doing things the right way, it's too bad that your coworkers are unprofessional D-bags. Good luck young man.



Listen to this guy. He knows whats up.


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> Sorry, did I offend someone? I'm sorry if I ever did. I'll admit I'm foolish sometimes, we all are actually. I'm so sorry if I ever did  I'm a person that's affected a lot through my thinking... I so am very sorry!



This post had me wondering too. I didn't see anything offensive, but sometimes I'm quite naive.


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> I have this problem a lot. And I can feel my heartbeat in my mouth, gums, ears, face, throat A LOT. It's annoying. I tend to have low BP though. I'm prone to fainting.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
Actually, that can happen with high and low bp.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yvonne G said:


> This post had me wondering too. I didn't see anything offensive, but sometimes I'm quite naive.



I don't know if I would call it "offensive" but it certainly seemed passive-aggressive and rather rude, considering the conversation a couple days ago (which was for some reason removed from the thread?). Out of context, I can see how it would appear harmless. In context, it was really rather snarky, honestly.


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> Don't just quit, fight the urge and stand up for yourself. Quit only after you've cost them both their jobs. If your boss is not the owner of the store than she has a boss too. Find out who the district manager (or whoever) is and call them. Let them know that you were attacked in their store and not only did your manager not defend you, she refused to file an official complaint (which I guaranty is against company policy) and that you now feel unsafe in the work place, that you are being subjected to both physical and metal abuse. then go to the police and file an official compliant and file charges. Tell upper management that unless they want to be sued they need to clean up their store. Then quit, but not until you bend them over the barrel. Being an adult means doing things the right way, it's too bad that your coworkers are unprofessional D-bags. Good luck young man.


Totally a better plan than my advice. I was likely wrong to assume the boss is the owner and a small company. Which one of your jobs was this? 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> I don't know if I would call it "offensive" but it certainly seemed passive-aggressive and rather rude, considering the conversation a couple days ago (which was for some reason removed from the thread?). Out of context, I can see how it would appear harmless. In context, it was really rather snarky, honestly.


Actually yes, alone, it's nothing. After the conversation that took place here a couple of nights ago AND my health history I found this to be snarky and rude. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Actually yes, alone, it's nothing. After the conversation that took place here a couple of nights ago AND my health history I found this to be snarky and rude.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I believe,I am fortunate to feel fully lost in all this...


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> Sorry, did I offend someone? I'm sorry if I ever did. I'll admit I'm foolish sometimes, we all are actually. I'm so sorry if I ever did  I'm a person that's affected a lot through my thinking... I so am very sorry!


 
Your fine Abdullah. I, for one, understand a lot of what you're trying to communicate. I think if others here were offended, they should've gotten over it by now...not keep perpetuating the damage (hurt). I'm not a vindictive person, and I don't hold grudges either. If someone upsets me, I blow off steam, and can be a force to recon with. But, when it's over, it's over. I go back to being my old self, and I'm good with that. When someone apologizes, that's a sign of maturity. It takes a big person to apologize for things that MAY be offensive. So, everyone, please remember that everyone is welcomed here on chat. It's a place we come to feel accepted by others. It's a place we come to to wine, complain, laugh, and cry. We rant, look fun, and share. We are a group of young, old, funny, stiff, gifted, and sometimes not so gifted. But, we're human and as such, we have feelings. Let's appeal to our human side


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I believe,I am fortunate to feel fully lost in all this...



Aren't you always?


----------



## Elohi

I think it's funny (ok not really) how things get rehashed. Like this side sleeping thing for instance. How is one to continue to ignore it when it gets brought back up out of nowhere? That's why it's snarky and rude. No one was talking about it anymore but it was brought up again by the very person who raised the stink in the first place. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I am feeling less inclined to participate in this thread as a result of this type of thing. That makes me sad. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Aren't you always?


 
I do my best...lmfao.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Back to the grind. Monica, we'll talk later.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I do my best...lmfao.



Hey, we still love ya.


----------



## tortoisetime565

tortdad said:


> Don't just quit, fight the urge and stand up for yourself. Quit only after you've cost them both their jobs. If your boss is not the owner of the store than she has a boss too. Find out who the district manager (or whoever) is and call them. Let them know that you were attacked in their store and not only did your manager not defend you, she refused to file an official complaint (which I guaranty is against company policy) and that you now feel unsafe in the work place, that you are being subjected to both physical and metal abuse. then go to the police and file an official compliant and file charges. Tell upper management that unless they want to be sued they need to clean up their store. Then quit, but not until you bend them over the barrel. Being an adult means doing things the right way, it's too bad that your coworkers are unprofessional D-bags. Good luck young man.


The manager that told me that is the owners daughter. I'm going to.file at the police department and I could call and have her looked into by dhs... But I don't want to ruin her life...


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I guess I'm going to have to go back and try to find the offensive conversation. I try to stay on top of things, but this thread gets away from me - its so active.


----------



## sibi

Monica, I know how you feel. Believe me, I've been there too. But, you're only giving in to this whole ridiculous event. Look, isn't it possible that Abdullah said that because it was related to hearing your heart? I mean, I gave him the benefit of the doubt and didn't read more into it than what was necessary. I mean, afterwards, didn't he apologize?

I don't take sides on most issues because it has a way of working out. But, when a person apologizes, shouldn't that be the end of it? If the offender continues, I'd be the first to jump on their case because I don't like yo see people hurt each other for nothing. I don't want you to stop chat because of this. I really like you and would be very sad to see any of our friends here stop chatting. This is suppose to be a safe place anyone can come to.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I guess I'm going to have to go back and try to find the offensive conversation. I try to stay on top of things, but this thread gets away from me - its so active.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/egyptian-for-sale.97623/



It was removed, I don't know if you can still see it with your special mod powers?

I don't think the conversation was necessarily offensive, but I think people were getting irritated with other people. It was a spirited argument at best, with some being a bit...argumentative, seemingly just for the sake of arguing and being "right."


----------



## tortdad

tortoisetime565 said:


> The manager that told me that is the owners daughter. I'm going to.file at the police department and I could call and have her looked into by dhs... But I don't want to ruin her life...



Don't look at it as ruining her life. Look at it as you are helping her become a better leader. Call her mommy and tattle tale on that suck up B! By standing up for yourself you are letting them know that type of behavior is completely unacceptable. If you don't stop them now the attack on the next person could be worse. Call the owner and give them the chance to make it right. If you get the same attitude for mommy dearest file a police report and file a workers comp claim for the injury. If they won't get fired you can at least hurt their pocket book. 

Get some signs an picket the front of their store. Just do it from the parking lot so you can't get in trouble.


----------



## Elohi

Starting at post 19603 I believe. 
While it was annoying I wasn't irritated until the post today. Like y'all, I have bigger worries than arguing wits with someones (anyone's) split fire google searches. 
#movingon


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Apparently those posts just took a little vacation for a while, they're back now, LOL.


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> Monica, I know how you feel. Believe me, I've been there too. But, you're only giving in to this whole ridiculous event. Look, isn't it possible that Abdullah said that because it was related to hearing your heart? I mean, I gave him the benefit of the doubt and didn't read more into it than what was necessary. I mean, afterwards, didn't he apologize?
> 
> I don't take sides on most issues because it has a way of working out. But, when a person apologizes, shouldn't that be the end of it? If the offender continues, I'd be the first to jump on their case because I don't like yo see people hurt each other for nothing. I don't want you to stop chat because of this. I really like you and would be very sad to see any of our friends here stop chatting. This is suppose to be a safe place anyone can come to.



Sibi, I get where you're coming from here. But I also agree with Monica in that it was just annoying, until he decided to bring back an argument that had already been put to bed, in a way that came across very rude. Perhaps he didn't mean it that way, but that's how it came across.

I also think there's a bit of a case of "straw that broke the camel's back" going on here, and for more people than just Monica. I don't want people thinking Monica is a "bad guy" here, just because she's one of the only people expressing frustration.


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> I am feeling less inclined to participate in this thread as a result of this type of thing. That makes me sad.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Well, I guess I'm really missing the boat, because I went wa-a-a-a-y back and re-read all the left side sleeping stuff, and other than the fact that Abdullah remarked about the meaning of a word, and someone else took offense to being told what the word means, I don't see anything wrong with that bit. The whole thing goes totally over my head. Sorry I'm just not getting it.

Can we just put it behind us and go on from here? Maybe chalk it up to his age and living in a different culture from what we're used to??


----------



## tortdad

Way to kill the chat, lol


----------



## tortdad

Crickets


----------



## tortdad

So how many of you like soccer???


----------



## tortdad

I don't like it


----------



## tortdad

Me, I like American football. Thanks for asking. 

Oh wait, I'm talking to myself


----------



## tortdad

That's nothing new, I'm just typing it instead of talking to myself out loud.


----------



## tortdad

Talking to yourself is normal. It's when you answer yourself out loud that you have issues.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its okay. I'm here too. Kevin, right?


----------



## Ashes

I'm here but working so can't comment much! :/


----------



## tortdad

Shut up Kevin


----------



## tortdad

Make me


----------



## tortdad

Your a two bit post ho


----------



## tortdad

*you're


----------



## tortdad

So now you're going to correct me too???

I'm out of here


----------



## StarSapphire22

LOL What is going on.

I'm here dealing with crazy chatters at my work and come back to you crazies.


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> Its okay. I'm here too. Kevin, right?



No, lol


----------



## tortdad

Isn't that twice today you've been told to stay out of a mans imaginary world?


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortdad said:


> No, lol



Let's guess!


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> Let's guess!


 
Okay I guess the color blue


----------



## T33's Torts

tortdad said:


> Isn't that twice today you've been told to stay out of a mans imaginary world?


Third, actually.


----------



## tortdad

Oh... And WTH is a "pill bug"? Is it the same thing as a "Rollie polie"?


----------



## tortdad

And what does it mean when someone says they have 1.3 torts? Are they saying they have 4, one male and three chicks?


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortdad said:


> Oh... And WTH is a "pill bug"? Is it the same thing as a "Rollie polie"?


Yep!


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortdad said:


> And what does it mean when someone says they have 1.3 torts? Are they saying they have 4, one male and three chicks?



Yes, For instance 1.3.5 means 1 male, 3 females, and 5 unknown (usually hatchlings).


----------



## tortdad

So what's 1.3.5.2


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortdad said:


> So what's 1.3.5.2



I think the 2 must be aliens.


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> I think the 2 must be aliens.



I just made that last one up, lol

Maybe it means personalities


----------



## lisa127

I'm so lost in this thread!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

lisa127 said:


> I'm so lost in this thread!!




I think someone gave tortdad caffeine.


----------



## T33's Torts

The last number are eggs.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> The last number are eggs.



So aliens.

Gosh, eggs are so COOL.


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> I think someone gave tortdad caffeine.



No, I just worked from 5:30am yesterday till 10:00pm and had to get up 5:00am today to do it all over again.

I could use some though. Where's Abdulla? I need him to send me some of his virtual food and a cup of coffee.


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> I think someone gave tortdad caffeine.


No, I was referring to the stuff about someone saying something offensive. Apparently I missed what happened and was totally lost.


----------



## T33's Torts

My sister in law's husband was playing with his little girl, making up voices for stuffed animals, and I was like, "Can I play?" I was rejected.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> My sister in law's husband was playing with his little girl, making up voices for stuffed animals, and I was like, "Can I play?" I was rejected.



Gosh they are mean to you. Don't they know you're awesome?!


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> Third, actually.



So I told you to stay out and Tortoise565 told you to stay away from his imaginary adopted son, Alex and who else?


----------



## tortdad

Never mind... I saw


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> I think someone gave tortdad caffeine.


Now I see what you're saying!!


----------



## tortdad

Well, time to go punch that time clock for job #2


----------



## tortdad

lisa127 said:


> Now I see what you're saying!!



I'm just awesome and awesome people has lots to say, they have issues too


----------



## StarSapphire22

http://hellogiggles.com/watch-kirby-baby-turtle-try-eat-mini-apples


----------



## lisa127

tortdad said:


> I'm just awesome and awesome people has lots to say, they have issues too


If awesome people have issues, then I'm the awesomest!


----------



## tortdad

lisa127 said:


> If awesome people have issues, then I'm the awesomest!



Tiff said you must be super-duper awesome, lol

:stirpot:


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Tiff said you must be super-duper awesome, lol
> 
> :stirpot:


Wow!


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Well, time to go punch that time clock for job #2


You are on a roll today sir!


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Gosh they are mean to you. Don't they know you're awesome?!


He was kidding. He's super laid back, although I worry, cuz he married a nut case.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortdad said:


> Tiff said you must be super-duper awesome, lol
> 
> :stirpot:


Huh?


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> Huh?



Bwahaaaaaa


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

FBI, can I help you?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> FBI, can I help you?



When you get home, can we have more egg pictures?


----------



## Ashes

Hahaha the last few pages have made me giggle....


----------



## Ashes

tortdad said:


> Oh... And WTH is a "pill bug"? Is it the same thing as a "Rollie polie"?


Yes sir! I call em rollie pollies too!


----------



## bouaboua

Some random pics.

On one of the stop for restroom on the I-5 freeway to LA on Monday, I found this patch of cactus full of the cactus pear next to the gas station. So I took couple shot.


----------



## mike taylor

Man I would've loaded up!


----------



## T33's Torts

No!!! Kids out there spray paint the pads and ****. Yuck.


----------



## mike taylor

Ok damn kids . I went to Abilene Texas a few weeks ago and made like 10 stops grabbing wild cactus . I was loaded down!


----------



## Yvonne G

StarSapphire22 said:


> LOL What is going on.
> 
> I'm here dealing with crazy chatters at my work and come back to you crazies.



No, I think Kevin the the only crazy one here!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Its rainy and cold again. So torts are inside.. I have to go buy veggies for the first time in like 3 months.


----------



## Yvonne G

I love that he kept chat alive by talking to himself! Way to go tortdad!


----------



## Ashes

Yvonne G said:


> I love that he kept chat alive by talking to himself! Way to go tortdad!


Cracked me up. lol.


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> http://hellogiggles.com/watch-kirby-baby-turtle-try-eat-mini-apples


 
Lol, I found myself opening my mouth as this poor baby opened his mouth even wider . In the end, it looked like he got a lick in. Very, very cute.


----------



## sibi

Ashes said:


> Cracked me up. lol.


 
Me too. I was rolling over his soliloquy. Too funny, Tortdad!


----------



## mike taylor

He must have been bored


----------



## Ashes

sibi said:


> Lol, I found myself opening my mouth as this poor baby opened his mouth even wider . In the end, it looked like he got a lick in. Very, very cute.


I felt so bad for him, though!! I was like "GET IT LITTLE GUY!!!" Haha.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ashes said:


> I felt so bad for him, though!! I was like "GET IT LITTLE GUY!!!" Haha.


I would of pinned one down for him so he could get a bite or two


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I can't imagine working 3 jobs. I had one horrible boss and she was a liar. She made excuses why our pay wasn't showing up (new bank, issue with auto deposit routing number, etc.) after 2 weeks I went in and said "if you're not going to pay me I won't bother working!" I told all the other employees she wasn't good for her money and filed reports with the BBB and labor board. She's since closed down and lo and behold I never got my last paycheck. She's in debt to the IRS and has liens on everything. Ugh, the labor board said I'll get my lost wages one day (after Uncle Sam) but it may be a while (like when she dies or gets repo'd). I hate bad bosses... A fellow worker took her to court over it but the boss never showed so she won by default... But still never got paid. I hope your other bosses treat you more humanely. 

Well, time for relaxing then bed! Take care my friends!


----------



## AZtortMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> I can't imagine working 3 jobs. I had one horrible boss and she was a liar. She made excuses why our pay wasn't showing up (new bank, issue with auto deposit routing number, etc.) after 2 weeks I went in and said "if you're not going to pay me I won't bother working!" I told all the other employees she wasn't good for her money and filed reports with the BBB and labor board. She's since closed down and lo and behold I never got my last paycheck. She's in debt to the IRS and has liens on everything. Ugh, the labor board said I'll get my lost wages one day (after Uncle Sam) but it may be a while (like when she dies or gets repo'd). I hate bad bosses... A fellow worker took her to court over it but the boss never showed so she won by default... But still never got paid. I hope your other bosses treat you more humanely.
> 
> Well, time for relaxing then bed! Take care my friends!


Good nite and take care


----------



## Kerryann

tortoisetime565 said:


> I wanted too. But the owner told me to come to him directly with problems.


At least you have a remedy.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is for The Luke Man…
> View attachment 89432


That is so freaking cute ken. i have to steal that and put it on facebook now.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just looked in on the eggs and I've got a second nose sticking out! This is all so much fun!


Sooo jealyyy


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> LOL What is going on.
> 
> I'm here dealing with crazy chatters at my work and come back to you crazies.


Oh that made me laugh so much. I skipped a bunch of pages because I can't keep up but that had me rolling.


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> I felt so bad for him, though!! I was like "GET IT LITTLE GUY!!!" Haha.


You have to go see the video I put on facebook


----------



## sibi

Kerryann said:


> Oh that made me laugh so much. I skipped a bunch of pages because I can't keep up but that had me rolling.


 
Oh Kerryann, you can't skip pages. You need to read Tortdad's posts. He practically took a whole page talking to himself and answering his own questions. Had me rolling!!!


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Oh Kerryann, you can't skip pages. You need to read Tortdad's posts. He practically took a whole page talking to himself and answering his own questions. Had me rolling!!!


I saw all of that and it had me laughing.  I just missed all the stuff before it anyway. I actually laughed out loud a few times, he's a really funny guy.


----------



## Elohi

Hey y'all. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Kerryann

Oh I cut almost a half minute of my per mile times today.  I am sooooooooooooo happpy!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> Hey y'all.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I get looked at funny if I say y'all. lol.


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> I get looked at funny if I say y'all. lol.



I grew up saying it and when I moved to CO as a teen, people thought I was a weirdo for saying it, so I curbed it, rarely said it from like 1994-2010. Then moved back to Texas and it became normal to say it again LOL. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> Hey y'all.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 Monica! You've got to read Tortdad having a conversation by himself! Did you read it? Funny stuff  And, don't. Forget to view the lil bugger trying to eat the crab apple LOL (Jess posted it).


----------



## Kerryann

Oh and I made passover dump cake.. soooo yummy. I need someone to come eat it so it's gone. It's calling me.


----------



## Elohi

I was just catching up and saw the video. LMAO. adorable!
I read tortdad's solo convo earlier and couldn't help but laugh. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Someone sent that to me at work today...apparently word has spread that I'm the "turtle lady." LOL


----------



## Elohi

Jessica, you need to check your PM's pronto LOL. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## RosieRedfoot

By relaxing I mean dishes, laundry, make lunch, shower, then bed. Being an adult is tiring lol


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> Jessica, you need to check your PM's pronto LOL.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Omg for sure!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Making worm food! Rotten cucumbers, expired carrots, moldy strawberries, smelly spring mix + the butt ton of spinach that was in this bin, mazuri, repashy powder, oat straw, and water! Yum!


----------



## Ashes

You guys - I'm very upset at my work right now.. If I wasn't planning and paying for my wedding, I'd be looking elsewhere. I'm over it.


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> You guys - I'm very upset at my work right now.. If I wasn't planning and paying for my wedding, I'd be looking elsewhere. I'm over it.


 boo
Sorry Ash. Maybe you can be casually looking for something else?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> Jessica, you need to check your PM's pronto LOL.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
DYING RIGHT NOW


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> You guys - I'm very upset at my work right now.. If I wasn't planning and paying for my wedding, I'd be looking elsewhere. I'm over it.


 
Me too! Lets make a club.


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> DYING RIGHT NOW


#TOTES


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> boo
> Sorry Ash. Maybe you can be casually looking for something else?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I should. It's just getting worse and worse there. The office manager is the worst I've ever seen. They're changing my schedule. I will now work 12 hour Wednesdays, I have to come in earlier on Mondays so I have to take my daughter to school early for breakfast and pay for it, and they're taking my 3 day weekends away (which I've gotten every other weekend for 6 - that's SIX - years). Why, you ask? Because "it's not fair".... Um, is it fair that three staff members don't ever have to work until 7pm like I do every Wednesday? Is it fair that one staff member gets off at noon or 1 every day? Or that one gets off at noon half their days? Hmm. What's fair? I'm so tired of excuses. I like my job, but hate where I work.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> DYING RIGHT NOW


Right?!


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> I should. It's just getting worse and worse there. The office manager is the worst I've ever seen. They're changing my schedule. I will now work 12 hour Wednesdays, I have to come in earlier on Mondays so I have to take my daughter to school early for breakfast and pay for it, and they're taking my 3 day weekends away (which I've gotten every other weekend for 6 - that's SIX - years). Why, you ask? Because "it's not fair".... Um, is it fair that three staff members don't ever have to work until 7pm like I do every Wednesday? Is it fair that one staff member gets off at noon or 1 every day? Or that one gets off at noon half their days? Hmm. What's fair? I'm so tired of excuses. I like my job, but hate where I work.


UGH! 
That sounds awful 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Ashes said:


> You guys - I'm very upset at my work right now.. If I wasn't planning and paying for my wedding, I'd be looking elsewhere. I'm over it.


I'm sorry sweetie  that sucks


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> I should. It's just getting worse and worse there. The office manager is the worst I've ever seen. They're changing my schedule. I will now work 12 hour Wednesdays, I have to come in earlier on Mondays so I have to take my daughter to school early for breakfast and pay for it, and they're taking my 3 day weekends away (which I've gotten every other weekend for 6 - that's SIX - years). Why, you ask? Because "it's not fair".... Um, is it fair that three staff members don't ever have to work until 7pm like I do every Wednesday? Is it fair that one staff member gets off at noon or 1 every day? Or that one gets off at noon half their days? Hmm. What's fair? I'm so tired of excuses. I like my job, but hate where I work.


Ugh... I hate that kind of stuff.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm finally home! I left the house almost 14 hrs. ago. Did I tell you folks that I've got a couple hatchlings? First one is fully out, checking out its new world so to speak. I don't remember if I mentioned that I asked Karen to check on them this morning and a second one is now almost fully out. 
Work was sooooo slow today, and for some odd reason, I wanted to be home.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen just got home, friends, I'll be back later with more pictures. Gonna swap war stories with her for awhile.


----------



## sibi

Ashes said:


> I should. It's just getting worse and worse there. The office manager is the worst I've ever seen. They're changing my schedule. I will now work 12 hour Wednesdays, I have to come in earlier on Mondays so I have to take my daughter to school early for breakfast and pay for it, and they're taking my 3 day weekends away (which I've gotten every other weekend for 6 - that's SIX - years). Why, you ask? Because "it's not fair".... Um, is it fair that three staff members don't ever have to work until 7pm like I do every Wednesday? Is it fair that one staff member gets off at noon or 1 every day? Or that one gets off at noon half their days? Hmm. What's fair? I'm so tired of excuses. I like my job, but hate where I work.


 
After the wedding, start looking for a other job. Unless you're making so much money you can't afford to quit, there's another job out there that will treat you better.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen just got home, friends, I'll be back later with more pictures. Gonna swap war stories with her for awhile.


What war stories?? Are the eggs from your Russians?


----------



## T33's Torts

Work stories, Sibs!!


----------



## mike taylor

War stories of the day .Everybody has a daily war story .


----------



## Kerryann

I can't sleep. I ran so hard tonight ugh. Its my first night of insomnia since running


----------



## mike taylor

Yep I know what you're saying . My wife has derby tonight she comes home pumped at 11 pm .


----------



## T33's Torts

Shouldn't that benefit you?


----------



## Elohi

My husband and I just went out to the garden with a flashlight, scissors, and a bag with 1,500 lady bugs. I cut the bag open and let them loose on the aphids. I sure hope this works, otherwise my plants are toast. :0/


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> I can't sleep. I ran so hard tonight ugh. Its my first night of insomnia since running


That sucks.  falling asleep is usually difficult for me and I'm afraid my (almost) 9 year old has the same problem only worse.... :/


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> My husband and I just went out to the garden with a flashlight, scissors, and a bag with 1,500 lady bugs. I cut the bag open and let them loose on the aphids. I sure hope this works, otherwise my plants are toast. :0/
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Oooooh! I hope it works!! Good luck!


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> My husband and I just went out to the garden with a flashlight, scissors, and a bag with 1,500 lady bugs. I cut the bag open and let them loose on the aphids. I sure hope this works, otherwise my plants are toast. :0/
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 What are the ladybugs suppose to do for the aphids? Where do you get 100 ladybugs?


----------



## T33's Torts

Ladybugs eat aphids. You can buy thousands online pretty cheap.


----------



## Ashes

sibi said:


> After the wedding, start looking for a other job. Unless you're making so much money you can't afford to quit, there's another job out there that will treat you better.


I will. It stresses me out being there because I just wanna scream at the owners..... It's like they're afraid of firing people.... And then the rest of us get completely screwed over because of it.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm nauseous. Bleh.


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> I'm nauseous. Bleh.


 sorry.


----------



## Ashes

I gotta go to bed. Tiff, go get your rest - you need it girlie. 'Specially if you feel nauseous....

Goodnight all. Have a good night.


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> I'm nauseous. Bleh.


Goodnight y'all! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Well what the? I didn't mean to quote you Tiff. 
Sorry you aren't feeling so well tonight. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## sibi

Ashes said:


> That sucks.  falling asleep is usually difficult for me and I'm afraid my (almost) 9 year old has the same problem only worse.... :/


 
Kerryann and Ashley, my doctor recommended a book, No More Sleepless Nights, by Dr. Peter Hsuri that helped me a while back. I don't have sleepless nights anymore. I just sleep real late unless I'm sick. And, since I don't have to get up early, I just sleep until someone wakes me up i.e. Dog, phone, hubby, alarm. I recommend the reading. It's good!


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Ladybugs eat aphids. You can buy thousands online pretty cheap.


 
Good to know. Since I'm inquisitive, how do I send a PM since this format is not as obvious as the last format?

Did everyone go to sleep? It's go na be a lonely night, me thinks.


----------



## tortdad

I'm home from Job #2 so it's kiss the kids and off to bed so I can get up at 5am again.


----------



## T33's Torts

Tap on the person's icon, then hit start conversation.


----------



## T33's Torts

I PM'd you ken. Although I'm not sure if it sent... it looks like its pending?


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm so stressed guys. I'm going to try to sleep.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> I PM'd you ken. Although I'm not sure if it sent... it looks like its pending?


I just got back. Read the pm. Poke Dylan in the eye for me! I've really got to be gone folks, I get up at 3:35…


----------



## mike taylor

Later Ken . Yes sometimes it works out great for me, other times not so great . Like when I'm sleeping good and wammo the door fiys open . She says that girl hit me now I got a bruise on my *** . It's funny but not when you're sound asleep.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Tap on the person's icon, then hit start conversation.


 
Is that all? I thought if you started a conversation, it was private. I guess I was wrong. Are you still nauseous?


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm tired. And Charlie sure isn't helping. I chased him around for 30 minutes trying to get his collar on. Darn dog hates it. 

Yes still nauseous.


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Is that all? I thought if you started a conversation, it was private. I guess I was wrong. Are you still nauseous?


Conversation/PMs are the same. Private.


----------



## sibi

mike taylor said:


> Later Ken . Yes sometimes it works out great for me, other times not so great . Like when I'm sleeping good and wammo the door fiys open . She says that girl hit me now I got a bruise on my *** . It's funny but not when you're sound asleep.


 LOL


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I'm tired. And Charlie sure isn't helping. I chased him around for 30 minutes trying to get his collar on. Darn dog hates it.
> 
> Yes still nauseous.


 
Sure you're not preg....?


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Sure you're not preg....?


 Shhhh.....


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is for The Luke Man…
> View attachment 89432


I don't have words for how touched I am by this Ken. You are always reaching out to me and making me feel accepted and wanted here. Thank you for that. The community I've witnessed and experienced on this forum is something I lack in my life. I've stated before that this forum saved me and I meant it. Thank you Ken so much and thank you all for always making me feel like I am worth more that I think.


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Luke!


----------



## mike taylor

Hahahaha! Time to go to Wal-Mart and get a pee test . Hahaha!


----------



## mike taylor

Whats up Luke?


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Shhhh.....


 
Why? Are you saying it's absolutely impossible?


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Why? Are you saying it's absolutely impossible?


I'm saying exactly the opposite.


----------



## sibi

LoutheRussian said:


> I don't have words for how touched I am by this Ken. You are always reaching out to me and making me feel accepted and wanted here. Thank you for that. The community I've witnessed and experienced on this forum is something I lack in my life. I've stated before that this forum saved me and I meant it. Thank you Ken so much and thank you all for always making me feel like I am worth more that I think.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


 
You're worth more than that!


----------



## mike taylor

If you are I want to see pictures of your distended fat belly. Hahaha


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh! Thanks Mike.  I haven't gained an ounce, thank you very much!


----------



## mike taylor

Some girls drop weight at first then wammo big ole belly. Haha


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I'm saying exactly the opposite.


Oh oh...oh oh.....like mike said, go vet a pee test, really. PC wants to know....we need to know...we have to KNOW.

And, Mike is right. Some women actually lose a little before putting some fat around the belly. Also, some women may even have a menstrual cycle while they are weeks pregnant. Won't that be a hoot?!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'll let you know when that occurs.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah what sibi said!


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Oh oh...oh oh.....like mike said, go vet a pee test, really. PC wants to know....we need to know...we have to KNOW.


I did Sibs.


----------



## mike taylor

Did you go to a doctor?


----------



## T33's Torts

I must say, those easy-use tests are pretty damn complicated!


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Did you go to a doctor?


Not as of yet. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## mike taylor

Sometimes they are wrong . When my wife got pego with my jayjay the test said no . But I I knew she was because of her moods. We never argue unless she's pregnant. Are you eating strange stuff?


----------



## mike taylor

I don't know why but I'm smiling from ear to ear.
At the possibility of you being pregnant.


----------



## T33's Torts

I always eat strange stuff. But I avoid eating animals. I'm a woman, things are missing..


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I did Sibs.


 
And?


----------



## mike taylor

Don't worry babies are awesome!


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> And?


+


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I always eat strange stuff. But I avoid eating animals. I'm a woman, things are missing..


 
What's missing?


----------



## T33's Torts

Cheerios Mike? I'll share.


----------



## mike taylor

Did you say positive? If thats a yes the hell pecker yeah!


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> What's missing?


My funsie week.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Did you say positive? If thats a yes the hell pecker yeah!


Yeahhhhh....


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> +


 Omg, it's positive!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Or like Plus, Ed Sheeran's album...  Sheerio!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey Cheerios in the toilet is how I train my boys to go potty. By shooting the Cheerios. Hahaha


----------



## StarSapphire22

mike taylor said:


> Hey Cheerios in the toilet is how I train my boys to go potty. By shooting the Cheerios. Hahaha


 
That's hilarious.

Goodnight all;


----------



## T33's Torts

That's gross! That's how I taught Charlie to stay to stay on his dog pillow. Cheerios!


----------



## mike taylor

Does Dylan know? If he doesn't he does know .


----------



## T33's Torts

Good night Jessica! Sweet dreams!


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Does Dylan know? If he doesn't he does know .


He does.


----------



## mike taylor

What we didn't eat them after .


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Or like Plus, Ed Sheeran's album...  Sheerio!


 
You know Tiff, I've got a sixth sense thingy. So, is that what the big PM was all about?


----------



## T33's Torts

I sure hope not... My uncle taught my cosuins with a laser pointer. My little cousin was like, "I wanna see you try, Tiff!" Umm... yeah not gonna happen.


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> You know Tiff, I've got a sixth sense thingy. So, is that what the big PM was all about?


What PM? I'm lost. 

Oooh! With ken? Yeah. Sorta, anyway.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> I'll let you know when that occurs.


Umm that could be a pm. Just saying…


----------



## mike taylor

Man I bet he's on cloud 9 ! I was only 17 when my lady told me we where having a baby . I know it was to yound but he saved me . Made me stop doing stupid stuff and get a life that mattered . I was all messed up .


----------



## sibi

Tiff, like I suggested days ago, eat soda crackers to absorb the liquids in your stomach that's giving you nausea. It really works!


----------



## T33's Torts

I ate ice cream.


----------



## mike taylor

I got to see you with the big ole belly!


----------



## mike taylor

I know right mike! The belly is going to be so big!


----------



## T33's Torts

Not excited. I have back problems already, which is totally unfair, because I'm like 5'1"... Shouldn't there be less of a gravitational pull?


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah mike she will not be able to fit in the door!


----------



## T33's Torts

Sibi... sibi help... Mike's gone nuts again...


----------



## mike taylor

Thats that the part that sucks . Your going to be uncomfortable for 9 months. No way around it. But in the end you're going to have one awesome gift.


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> Sibi... sibi help... Mike's gone nuts again...


No I haven't! I'm just so excited for you guys.


----------



## T33's Torts

And I can't drink! Suckage!

Goodnight! Me is tired.


----------



## mike taylor

Well my phone's dying . The wife is home time fir happy fun time! Later! Haha yeeyee!


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Sibi... sibi help... Mike's gone nuts again...


 
Mike, she'll be doing stretch exercises, so she won't be carrying a big belly, right Tiff?

Did I kill chat? Is everybody going to sleep. Man, now that I'm excited for Tiff and Blondie, I'm left to my own thoughts. Man, that's scary...


----------



## sibi

What happened to my post?

Did I kill chat? Man, now I'm all alone, left up to my own thoughts. That's frightening... Bet my other post mysteriously shows up.

It did! Good night to myself. I'll go search someone here who needs help.


----------



## sibi

Good morning crew! I figured I'd get a Headstart on the morning before I sign off and chat later.


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> That sucks.  falling asleep is usually difficult for me and I'm afraid my (almost) 9 year old has the same problem only worse.... :/


I have been laying here trying to sleep. No luck yet


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Some girls drop weight at first then wammo big ole belly. Haha


My one friends had a condition called I think hyperemesis. By the end of her last pregnancy she was down to 73 lbs.


----------



## Kerryann

I now remembered that I forgot to take Benadryl. I am gonna try that.
Congrats tiff


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Sibi, I get where you're coming from here. But I also agree with Monica in that it was just annoying, until he decided to bring back an argument that had already been put to bed, in a way that came across very rude. Perhaps he didn't mean it that way, but that's how it came across.
> 
> I also think there's a bit of a case of "straw that broke the camel's back" going on here, and for more people than just Monica. I don't want people thinking Monica is a "bad guy" here, just because she's one of the only people expressing frustration.


I never meant harm, that's just what happens to me. Sorry I should be clearer: most thoughts influence me, the placebo/nocebo effect. I have always been told it's bad for the heart, so I feel my heart beat then. I thought I was clear enough, but that's a problem I have. I should be more specific, I'm too blunt. This happens to a lot of people. If you'd like to look it up please do so. I'm so sorry AGAIN


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Tiff, like I suggested days ago, eat soda crackers to absorb the liquids in your stomach that's giving you nausea. It really works!


Please take this as a "cultural" answer, the OP has no liability of the effects of any of the written information. Also, OP has no liability for misinformation given because of confusions & misunderstandings. Please seek the help of a medical professional when needed:

-People here usually eat rice or something that "holds" the stomach off. Sometimes 7UP is drunk. Also "mc Donald's burgers & other foods that last long in the stomach are also usually eaten.
Edit: any information you would like to add, delete, or just more clarification, please don't hesitate to PM me


----------



## tortdad

COMGRATS TIFF. 

I've got 6 kids


----------



## tortdad

I'm up and ready to go. Tired as all get out but ready to go


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Please take this as a "cultural" answer, any information you would like to add, delete, or just more clarification, please don't hesitate to PM me



This going to be your new signature??? Lol


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  
Congrats Tiff!!!


----------



## tortdad

One one please remind me why took a second job?!? No sleep sucks, think I'll take a nap a worn this morning.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm tired. Someone save me!


----------



## Kerryann

tortdad said:


> One one please remind me why took a second job?!? No sleep sucks, think I'll take a nap a worn this morning.


Yes lack of sleep is evil


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm awake, though thoughts of Saturday dance in my head. Off hand I'm not sure of any pressing needs this upcoming Saturday, and though one can not, “catch up" on sleep, I do know one can most certainly sleep half the day.


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm awake, though thoughts of Saturday dance in my head. Off hand I'm not sure of any pressing needs this upcoming Saturday, and though one can not, “catch up" on sleep, I do know one can most certainly sleep half the day.



Not when you have a house full of kids and a wife who haven't seen you all week. 

Wake up daddy!


----------



## tortdad

I'm at work so it's time for a quick nap while waiting for the crews to stroll in.


----------



## lisa127

Congratulations, Tiff!!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Take a photo, send it via email. Then give it to a herpetologist who will direct you to 3d printing options. Let someone draw it in 3-d on the computer, then print it in 3-d. Wait for your birthday & wish that muffin was real, accordingly you will be disappointed


 I'm a little late to this but I cant not add the fact that I DO work in 3D CAD systems here at work! I could draw a muffin and print it out!... We have a 3d printer somewhere even though we don't use it, haha that's just too funny I didn't think of that!


----------



## smarch

Good morning everyone! How was your Wednesdays? (I get the day off Wednesdays so I have a mini weekend right in the middle of the week  )
And I got my haircut and my head feels so much lighter now!! Short hairs an addiction... it never gets short enough!


----------



## jaizei

My air conditioner went out early Monday morning. I don't know how @Jacqui lives without air conditioning, but 2.5 days was enough for me.


----------



## T33's Torts

So where is Jacqui anyways? 

*stands on a chair*
JACQUI!!!!!!!!! CAN YOU HEAR ME???


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> So where is Jacqui anyways?
> 
> *stands on a chair*
> JACQUI!!!!!!!!! CAN YOU HEAR ME???



You shouldn't stand on a chair, being pregnant and all. Lol. What if you fall?


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Good morning everyone! How was your Wednesdays? (I get the day off Wednesdays so I have a mini weekend right in the middle of the week  )
> And I got my haircut and my head feels so much lighter now!! Short hairs an addiction... it never gets short enough!






Sure it can


----------



## tortdad

Bored, someone come out and play with me


----------



## Elohi

Good morning!! I'm having some coffee and trying to be optimistic. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I've decided that I've been too loose with the carbs and stingy with the fats and it shows in my middle so as of yesterday I've swore off the goodies and decided being lax is for wimps so I'm getting tough with myself so I look fabulous in my tanks in a couple of weeks. 
Oh and I joined some friends for a 30 lunges for 30 days thing. It starts tomorrow. Perfect timing right? When I will have the carb withdrawal grumpies? Hahahaha. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> Good morning!! I'm having some coffee and trying to be optimistic.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Coffee sounds good right now. How's the new tort settling in, a Leo right?


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> Coffee sounds good right now. How's the new tort settling in, a Leo right?


She is settling in like she's one of the crew. Yep she is a Leo. But of course she is settling in like a dream, she came from Heather and her tortoises are fabulous. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

tortdad said:


> You shouldn't stand on a chair, being pregnant and all. Lol. What if you fall?


_I _do not fall. I gracefully hug the ground by suprise.


----------



## T33's Torts

Elohi said:


> She is settling in like she's one of the crew. Yep she is a Leo. But of course she is settling in like a dream, she came from Heather and her tortoises are fabulous.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


You've used the word "fabulous" twice in consecutive posts... Monica your optimism is showing.


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> You've used the word "fabulous" twice in consecutive posts... Monica your optimism is showing.


 Excellent, it's working! Hahahahaha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Woo hoo!


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> I've decided that I've been too loose with the carbs and stingy with the fats and it shows in my middle so as of yesterday I've swore off the goodies and decided being lax is for wimps so I'm getting tough with myself so I look fabulous in my tanks in a couple of weeks.
> Oh and I joined some friends for a 30 lunges for 30 days thing. It starts tomorrow. Perfect timing right? When I will have the carb withdrawal grumpies? Hahahaha.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)




If you want to get tough on yourself download the free app "my fitness pal" to your smart phone or tablet. It's a calorie counter and weight loss forum. I've been using it a little over two months and I'm down 42 pounds


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> _I _do not fall. I gracefully hug the ground by suprise.



That's awesome, I'm stealing it


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm horribly clumsy, so I need to have something to say when (not if) I fall. 

"I SWEAR THAT DOOR WASN'T THERE YESTERDAY" isn't working for me anymore.


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> I'm horribly clumsy, so I need to have something to say when (not if) I fall.
> 
> "I SWEAR THAT DOOR WASN'T THERE YESTERDAY" isn't working for me anymore.



That's my brother. He's 38 and still trips going UP the stairs. One time I was talking to him while he was walking to the store and I heard all kind of funny sounding noises. Turns out he fell. I asked him how and he said he didn't know, he legs just went out from underneath him, lol


----------



## T33's Torts

I do that all the time! I hate stairs. If I'm going up or down, and I watch someone else's feet moving at a different rhythm, I'm bound to fall.


----------



## T33's Torts

You'll grow out of it, tiff! 


Yeah right.


----------



## Elohi

I'm the same way Tiff. I am an accident waiting to happen. Funny thing is, if I'm in a more athletic mindset, that disappears, but everyday life...I'm bumped elbow and a stubbed toe all day long. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

So today, right as I'm going out the door for work, Stormageddon, Dark Lord of All, decided to get the zoomies and knock over the giant wine glass that holds our wine corks and get glass everywhere. So, yeah, I was late to work.


----------



## T33's Torts

Well, I run, and usually don't fall. I can't bike that well, because my balance is off. But I can snowboard and skateboard. Weird, huh?


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> So today, right as I'm going out the door for work, Stormageddon, Dark Lord of All, decided to get the zoomies and knock over the giant wine glass that holds our wine corks and get glass everywhere. So, yeah, I was late to work.


My kitty (yet to be named) was playing with other kitty (yet to be re-named) and they ran into Charlie and he ran underneath the the table and knocked over four chairs.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cats suck. But I love them anyways.

Sorry you were late to work. :/


----------



## StarSapphire22

I love em too.


----------



## Elohi

Furry pets can be such pains lol. My dogs are always chasing wasps... They have about half a brain together sometimes. LOL. 
Our cat is just a fat lazy brat who is only social when he wants food. Otherwise his body language is pretty clear he wants us to go away. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

I have a big, lazy black cat who is fantastic (the perfect cat) and a small black one with white spots (reverse cow) who is the equivalent of a small child. The vet said the old cat needs to be active (he has borderline depression) so I got the minion from work. Its working though, I think.


----------



## Elohi

My tortoises are much sweeter than my furry pets. My boxer is gross. Some of the nastiest, smelliest, most wall staining junk comes flying out of her jowls when she shakes her head. YUCK. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Charlie licks the walls. Repeatedly. For no apparent reason. I swear he sits there and just, *lick lick lick lick*


----------



## Elohi

Well my minpin/chihuahua is less gross but he's so noisy. He can't keep from his loud growly talking whiny barky thing he does. Hes hilarious when he tries to be quiet and can't. But he's much less gross than the boxer so he's a keeper. 

Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> Charlie licks the walls. Repeatedly. For no apparent reason. I swear he sits there and just, *lick lick lick lick*


Hahahaha. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Stormy licks Taylor's beard. For like 10 minutes straight. It's hilarious.


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> _I _do not fall. I gracefully hug the ground by suprise.


LMFAO!


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Stormy licks Taylor's beard. For like 10 minutes straight. It's hilarious.


LMAO!!! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

By the times the Leo's are getting some size on them, echo will be getting to be a senior or already be gone and they will get the whole yard. Boxers are fun but man, they just do not live long 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Stormy will run towards Taylor as fast as he can and jump on his chest, headbutt his face, and then just *licklicklick* and Taylor sits there like "No Stormy stop...this is so awkward....why do you do this...I am not a cat...ugh go away...hey that tickles...stormy stop, stop stormy..." but makes no move to stop him. I think he likes it, lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL!


----------



## T33's Torts

My little kitty is teeny tiny. He's so little, he'll sit on my shoulder and watch tv with me. Sometimes he tries to balance on my face. Cats have to sleep in the living room, Charlie is only allowed on the bedroom floor... but almost every morning he's on the bed.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO. How are everyone doing? 

It is another HOT day in CA. 99 F as high and 68 F for low. I need a pool....


----------



## StarSapphire22

You have a little kitten, and dare talk about it here with no PICS?! GEEZ TIFF.


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO. How are everyone doing?
> 
> It is another HOT day in CA. 99 F as high and 68 F for low. I need a pool....



HAI STEVEN!


----------



## T33's Torts

He's not a kitten, just... small. Like me, sorta. Except I don't meow. I don't have pics on my phone. Remind me, and I'll take some!


----------



## bouaboua

I'm not a cat person but litte kitten are OK because they are cute. I with they don't grow up to stay cute.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> HAI STEVEN!


Hello Jessica. How are you my Lady?? 

I need to make some coffee before my wife gets up.


----------



## Elohi

Tuty and Oscar both only lived 6 yrs. Villain and Vivi only lived 3. Tuty was my husbands dog when we met and she suddenly could walk or stand up one day out of the blue and the vet said it had to have been a brain tumor. They tried steroids to shrink anything that may have been pressing on nerves but she never recovered and had to be euthanized. 

My boy Oscar was that one dog that one dog that can never be replaced. He and I were like inseparable and completely in tune. He was a beautiful soul and a wise old man from the minute he was born. Very special dog. And he died of BAC at 6. He had a heart attack from his morning run and I found him in the driveway and I could not save him. 
Villain was adopted with Echo at the se time from a friend. Villain was a neutered male that lived with three intact (and very expensive) females that were all sisters from the same litter. Shortly after I adopted them Villain started looking frail and was peeing on himself. Then I found lumps all over him. Took him to a vet, he had lymphoma and had to be put to sleep. About 5 months later my friend who still had echos sisters, called to tell me that ViVi also had lymphoma and was dying. Villain and ViVi were not related in anyway but both died of lymphoma within 6 months on one another. Very very sad. So my friend has one boxer left and I have one left. Sisters. And hopefully they live normal lives!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> Hello Jessica. How are you my Lady??
> 
> I need to make some coffee before my wife gets up.



Working. Hating it. My cat's a jerk.

But other than that, good!

Wedding is in 22 days, guys.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Tuty and Oscar both only lived 6 yrs. Villain and Vivi only lived 3. Tuty was my husbands dog when we met and she suddenly could walk or stand up one day out of the blue and the vet said it had to have been a brain tumor. They tried steroid to shrink anything that may have been pressing on nerves but she never recovered and had to be euthanized.
> 
> My boy Oscar was that one dog that one dog that can never be replaced. He and I were like inseparable and completely in tune. He was a beautiful soul and a wise old man from the minute he was born. Very special dog. And he died of BAC at 6. He had a heart attack from his morning run and I found him in the driveway and I could not save him.
> Villain was adopted with Echo at the se time from a friend. Villain was a neutered male that lived with three intact (and very expensive) females that were all sisters from the same litter. Shortly after I adopted them Villain started looking frail and was peeing on himself. Then I found lumps all over him. Took him to a vet, he had lymphoma and had to be put to sleep. About 5 months later my friend who still had echos sisters, called to tell me that ViVi also had lymphoma and was dying. Villain and ViVi were not related in anyway but both died of lymph one within 6 months on one another. Very very sad. So my friend has one boxer left and I have one left. Sisters. And hopefully they live normal lives!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


How sad.....Sorry Elohi. This is one of the reason my wife and I are decided not to have dog as pet. 

Best wishes for the one you have now.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Working. Hating it. My cat's a jerk.
> 
> But other than that, good!
> 
> Wedding is in 22 days, guys.


Congrats. May everything worked together for the world best wedding ever.


----------



## Elohi

Back to happy and optimistic! I think I'll take my girls for a walk before it gets super hot. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Oh gosh, panicking.

I should have eloped.


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL!!! That's hilarious Jess!


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> View attachment 89604
> 
> 
> Sure it can


 I've been told being a female that choosing complete baldness is "socially unacceptable" ... if I could I would! Then i'd never need shampoo again!
Ugh though, the lack of hair I could have in front of my eyes is being missed right now as the florescent lights at work are hurting my eyes and giving me a migraine... I may be going home early to hide in the dark in my bed 
... because its also apparently "socially unacceptable" to wear sunglasses in the middle of your office job...


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm going to take the sealife job.


----------



## T33's Torts

You know what, Sarah? I reallllly don't care about social acceptability. If you want to do something, do it!


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I'm tired. Someone save me!


 
Girl, you're gonna feel tired for a few months. Just get naps often, and start the prenatal vitamins asap.


----------



## lisa127

bouaboua said:


> How sad.....Sorry Elohi. This is one of the reason my wife and I are decided not to have dog as pet.
> 
> Best wishes for the one you have now.


Today is my dogs's birthday. She turns 13 years old today. She is a Heinz 57 I adopted from the shelter at 8 weeks of age. From what I understand, boxers don't live all that long. Neither do extra large dogs.


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> I've been told being a female that choosing complete baldness is "socially unacceptable" ... if I could I would! Then i'd never need shampoo again!
> Ugh though, the lack of hair I could have in front of my eyes is being missed right now as the florescent lights at work are hurting my eyes and giving me a migraine... I may be going home early to hide in the dark in my bed
> ... because its also apparently "socially unacceptable" to wear sunglasses in the middle of your office job...


I know a bald woman. She is married and has two little girls. 
I've never known her to have hair.


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> I've been told being a female that choosing complete baldness is "socially unacceptable" ... if I could I would! Then i'd never need shampoo again!
> Ugh though, the lack of hair I could have in front of my eyes is being missed right now as the florescent lights at work are hurting my eyes and giving me a migraine... I may be going home early to hide in the dark in my bed
> ... because its also apparently "socially unacceptable" to wear sunglasses in the middle of your office job...



Just do it and don't care what other think 

Life is short so live it for you


----------



## Ashes

I am extremely exhausted - and I don't know why. I only woke up once in the middle of the night instead of every hour.... Hmmm... 

I'm at work also. And after yesterday, don't wanna be here.  Oh well - I need this job right now.


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Girl, you're gonna feel tired for a few months. Just get naps often, and start the prenatal vitamins asap.


But vitamins are gross.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> LOL!!! That's hilarious Jess!



Just you wait. You'll understand, soon.


----------



## T33's Torts

I've been tired for the last 3 years.


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> I've been tired for the last 3 years.


B12 deficient? Anemic? Those will make you chronically tired. 



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> I've been tired for the last 3 years.



Well it's about to get worse, lol. 

Then you will REALLY know the meaning of the word once your little prince or princess arrives.


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> I've decided that I've been too loose with the carbs and stingy with the fats and it shows in my middle so as of yesterday I've swore off the goodies and decided being lax is for wimps so I'm getting tough with myself so I look fabulous in my tanks in a couple of weeks.
> Oh and I joined some friends for a 30 lunges for 30 days thing. It starts tomorrow. Perfect timing right? When I will have the carb withdrawal grumpies? Hahahaha.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
I wish I could do that. I think if I had a partner years ago, I would be in much better shape. I wish there was some hope for me


----------



## tortoisetime565

Tiffany if you are on fact Prego can I have the baby? I've always wanted one. But the pet shops are always out. I have a kennal and water troughs and everything!!


----------



## tortdad

sibi said:


> I wish I could do that. I think if I had a partner years ago, I would be in much better shape. I wish there was some hope for me




There's always hope! Everyday is a new beginning and a chance to start over and live your life, not just participate in daily routines.


----------



## tortdad

tortoisetime565 said:


> Tiffany if you are on fact Prego can I have the baby? I've always wanted one. But the pet shops are always out. I have a kennal and water troughs and everything!!



Lol


----------



## lisa127

sibi said:


> I wish I could do that. I think if I had a partner years ago, I would be in much better shape. I wish there was some hope for me


You don't need to cut out carbs. A balanced diet with a bit of everything, and do not consume more calories than you burn in a day. It's as simple as that.


----------



## tortdad

I'm starting to feel like Lucy from the Peanuts cartoons. 

Any future advice (solicited or not) is going to cost 5 cents


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> There's always hope! Everyday is a new beginning and a chance to start over and live your live, not just participate in daily routines.


I agree. There is hope. It may not reverse everything that's going on with you but there are stories all over the web of people reversing some very serious health condition and getting themselves stable (maybe not to optimal levels) but getting the glucose cycles stable is the key. That requires removing ALL grains, sugars, and legumes from the diet. Lower sugar fruits and berries are ok. Every other whole food is ok and fats are essential since they slow down the absorption of sugars that are ingested. My friend Amber reversed her liver problems and her pre-diabetic problems by doing this.


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortdad

lisa127 said:


> You don't need to cut out carbs. A balanced diet with a bit of everything, and do not consume more calories than you burn in a day. It's as simple as that.



Yep, most people think they need to starve themselves or eat like a bird to lose weight but you'll loose more over the long run and keep it off better with a balanced healthy diet. 

You have to eat to lose


----------



## Elohi

The low fat trend that America has been on since the 80's is BAD NEWS. We need fat and cholesterol like we need air and water. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Tiffany if you are in fact Prego can I have the baby? I've always wanted one. But the pet shops are always out. I have a kennal and water troughs and everything!!


LMAO! Uhhhh, no? Hahaha!


----------



## lisa127

tortdad said:


> Yep, most people think they need to starve themselves or eat like a bird to lose weight but you'll loose more over the long run and keep it off better with a balanced healthy diet.
> 
> You have to eat to lose


Well, I find that most people don't try to starve themselves. They try to cut out entire food groups, usually carbs. The simple fact is to lose weight you need to consume less than you burn. Period. If all you eat is 600 calories a day (not advocating it, just using an example) and all 600 calories are carbs, you are still going to lose weight. Because you aren't taking in enough calories. To lose weight you need to eat less and burn more. It's pretty simple really. Not some fad.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hmmm... I eat a lot, then loose weight. Maybe I'm a wizard? You think if I eat less I'll gain weight?


----------



## lisa127

Elohi said:


> The low fat trend that America has been on since the 80's is BAD NEWS. We need fat and cholesterol like we need air and water.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Yes, fats are an important part of the diet. Refined sugars are not needed by the body. Good fats are.


----------



## Elohi

I used to eat a balanced diet and I slowly gained weight because grains, wheat and corn especially) spike blood sugar higher than actual table sugar. So I steadily and slowly gained and gained. I cut that crap out and now weight 121 lbs...unless I am lax with indulgences, then it creeps up to 124. Being armed with the right knowledge has been life changing. I eat like a beast and I don't worry about calories in or out and my labs are beautiful. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I know a bald woman. She is married and has two little girls.
> I've never known her to have hair.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 This is how I feel about my short hair, I had my hair in the "pixie" cut for 4 years now, there are very few people who remember my hair and ponytail before, even I see pictures and think its weird!



tortdad said:


> Just do it and don't care what other think
> 
> Life is short so live it for you


 My work is pretty tolerant about freedom of looks and stuff, we're pretty tattoo and piercing friendly, I have slightly gauged ears (about the diameter of a pencil eraser) and a bunch of ear piercings and they don't care. But I feel like shaving it right now would just label me more "rebellious kid" than person doing it for practical reasons. In my office i'm by far the youngest and everyone I work with is close to my dads age (I work with him) So i'm 20 while people are hitting their 50's, many wouldn't understand. In the future I plan to shave my head every couple of years, for kids with cancer, Since I'll never be able to grow long enough hair to donate, I've tried, it got too frustrating to deal with (and it barely hit shoulder length!) I'll have to get a picture of my new hair up here, its pretty cute


----------



## lisa127

You may have been eating too many calories of grains. Which would cause weight gain. Too many calories of anything will cause weight gain.


----------



## Elohi

It's easy to avoid carbs when you don't eat man made packaged foods lol. That's how I eat. I eat whole foods. Farm raised not factory made. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

My hair has always been to my elbows. I recently cut it (donated 8 inches). Before, I have myself a pixie cut (highschool) and donated almost 3 feet.


----------



## tortdad

Right now my diet plan is 40% carbs 35% protein and 25% fat

The only meats I eat right now are chicken, fish and ground turkey. I cut most of my salt out and only eat 100% whole wheat grains and brown rice. I'm eating between 1200 and 1600 cals a day and walking to lose about 400 cals every few days. My program is all about diet with very little exercise. So far since may 25th I'm down 42 pounds. Once I lose a total of 66 I will be at my goal and I can up my cals and start lifting some weights again and bulk back up another 20 pounds or so. I would like to be about 5 pounds lighter than I am now bit with more mussel and less fat.


----------



## smarch

Excuse me being poor at chatting today, my eyes feel like exploding!
Anyone have tips for tired eyes that are being sensitive to light.. I can't wear sunglasses in here though so i'm fresh out of good ideas!


----------



## lisa127

Elohi said:


> It's easy to avoid carbs when you don't eat man made packaged foods lol. That's how I eat. I eat whole foods. Farm raised not factory made.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Yes I agree with that. Though I don't agree with no carbs at all. Fruits, veggies, beans, whole grains, and less meat, dairy, and definitely less processed foods.


----------



## lisa127

tortdad said:


> Right now my diet plan is 40% carbs 35% protein and 25% fat
> 
> The only meats I eat right now are chicken, fish and ground turkey. I cut most of my salt out and only eat 100% whole wheat grains and brown rice. I'm eating between 1200 and 1600 cals a day and walking to lose about 400 cals every few days. My program is all about diet with very little exercise. So far since may 25th I'm down 42 pounds. Once I lose a total of 66 I will be at my goal and I can up my cals and start lifting some weights again and bulk back up another 20 pounds or so. I would like to be about 5 pounds lighter than I am now bit with more mussel and less fat.


That doesn't sound like enough calories for you. Even for weight loss.


----------



## Elohi

I don't follow the calories in/calories out thing like I did for years and years. It's flawed. All calories are not equal and neither is human metabolism. Too many factors go into the ever changing metabolism. 
There is a much simpler way. I think it's a little nutty that we have to be told how to eat. Basic knowledge has been lost due to progress. Ironic. We follow a pyramid issued by our government and that was too complicated so they made a plate and the proportions of that plate are awful. How did we survive before we had to be told what to eat. Before calorie counting and fitness apps? LOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortdad

lisa127 said:


> That doesn't sound like enough calories for you. Even for weight loss.



Once I hit my goal weight I will increase my cals. For now I sit around almost all damn day so I don't get very much exercise. Once I start working out that will all have to change.


----------



## Elohi

Grains and legumes cause inflammation. That's why it don't eat them. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Excuse me being poor at chatting today, my eyes feel like exploding!
> Anyone have tips for tired eyes that are being sensitive to light.. I can't wear sunglasses in here though so i'm fresh out of good ideas!



Do you have a hat you can put on to help block some of the light?


----------



## lisa127

tortdad said:


> Once I hit my goal weight I will increase my cals. For now I sit around almost all damn day so I don't get very much exercise. Once I start working out that will all have to change.


1200 to 1600 still doesn't seem like enough. I eat in that range and I am a middle aged woman who is 1/4 inch shy of 5 feet tall. Granted, I dont' need to lose weight, but still. I hope you are at least closer to the 1600 calories.


----------



## lisa127

Elohi said:


> I don't follow the calories in/calories out thing like I did for years and years. It's flawed. All calories are not equal and neither is human metabolism. Too many factors go into the ever changing metabolism.
> There is a much simpler way. I think it's a little nutty that we have to be told how to eat. Basic knowledge has been lost due to progress. Ironic. We follow a pyramid issued by our government and that was too complicated so they made a plate and the proportions of that plate are awful. How did we survive before we had to be told what to eat. Before calorie counting and fitness apps? LOL
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


We worked our butt off everyday instead of sitting around at desks and computers. Therefore, it wasn't an issue.

Calories in/out is not flawed. Yes, calorie needs change with time, no doubt. But if you are consuming less calories than you burn and eating a balanced healthy diet you will be fine. I'm talking maintaining weight here. Not medical conditions.


----------



## lisa127

Elohi said:


> I don't follow the calories in/calories out thing like I did for years and years. It's flawed. All calories are not equal and neither is human metabolism. Too many factors go into the ever changing metabolism.
> There is a much simpler way. I think it's a little nutty that we have to be told how to eat. Basic knowledge has been lost due to progress. Ironic. We follow a pyramid issued by our government and that was too complicated so they made a plate and the proportions of that plate are awful. How did we survive before we had to be told what to eat. Before calorie counting and fitness apps? LOL
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Also, I agree it is made too complicated. That's what I've been saying. Eat a little of everything but don't overeat. Pretty simple really.


----------



## tortdad

lisa127 said:


> 1200 to 1600 still doesn't seem like enough. I eat in that range and I am a middle aged woman who is 1/4 inch shy of 5 feet tall. Granted, I dont' need to lose weight, but still. I hope you are at least closer to the 1600 calories.



Most days I am closer to 1600 but never over. I eat like a champ and don't go hungry, I just make sure I'm eating a combination of the correct foods. Everything I eat is 100% prepared by me so I can control what goes in it. I don't use oil or butter or anything like that. I drink water all day so as to not consume and cals from drinks (other than a cup of black coffee a few times a week). I'm following a plan put together for me from a pro to combat some health issues and hereditary stuff.


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Stormy licks Taylor's beard. For like 10 minutes straight. It's hilarious.


 
Jess, does Taylor's beard stink? Lol


----------



## Elohi

I watch my friends struggle with their weight. They are in the gym. They run their tails off. They jump from one diet to the next and restricting calories and never stop to think that their body might be trying to tell them something. 
Back to basics is what I tell them when they finally ask me what gives. Go back to the basics. Never drink your calories and never juice your fruits or veggies. You need the fiber, not the sugars. Say goodbye to counting calories and feeling hungry. Start listening to your body. 
Men do great with intermittent fasting but most women don't because our bodies and needs are different. So when us girls skip meals and go all day without eating, we are making out bodies think food is scarce and our metabolism slows. I used to be REALLY bad about not eating until dinner. I try not to do that these days. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hello! I'm an in Switzerland! Congrats Tiff  I can't read any posts now... Slept for less than an hour in the last 26 hours, my heart is bumping faster. I'll sleep in like 3 hours now.
Most pics are in my camera. I'm feeling dizzy


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> Jess, does Taylor's beard stink? Lol



No, but Stormy's breath does. LOL


----------



## Elohi

I'm freezing! I need to go outside and get warmed up. Brrrrrr


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## lisa127

Elohi said:


> I watch my friends struggle with their weight. They are in the gym. They run their tails off. They jump from one diet to the next and restricting calories and never stop to think that their body might be trying to tell them something.
> Back to basics is what I tell them when they finally ask me what gives. Go back to the basics. Never drink your calories and never juice your fruits or veggies. You need the fiber, not the sugars. Say goodbye to counting calories and feeling hungry. Start listening to your body.
> Men do great with intermittent fasting but most women don't because our bodies and needs are different. So when us girls skip meals and go all day without eating, we are making out bodies think food is scarce and our metabolism slows. I used to be REALLY bad about not eating until dinner. I try not to do that these days.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


That is such a big one with me too!! Never, ever drink calories!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Oh, so I'm a vegetarian for 27 days. Never realized that vegetarian food actually tastes good  I accidentally ate some chicken, so that means I need time to get used to the new routine.


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> Right now my diet plan is 40% carbs 35% protein and 25% fat
> 
> The only meats I eat right now are chicken, fish and ground turkey. I cut most of my salt out and only eat 100% whole wheat grains and brown rice. I'm eating between 1200 and 1600 cals a day and walking to lose about 400 cals every few days. My program is all about diet with very little exercise. So far since may 25th I'm down 42 pounds. Once I lose a total of 66 I will be at my goal and I can up my cals and start lifting some weights again and bulk back up another 20 pounds or so. I would like to be about 5 pounds lighter than I am now bit with more mussel and less fat.



Do you know your BMR?


----------



## Yvonne G

There was a singer a while ago, back in the dark ages, who had a shaved head. Was it Shania Twain?

Anyone know what kind of snack I can eat at night while watching TV that doesn't have a whole bunch of calories? I can't have nuts, so don't suggest anything with nuts.


----------



## lisa127

jaizei said:


> Do you know your BMR?


I'm guessing he does not.


----------



## lisa127

Yvonne G said:


> There was a singer a while ago, back in the dark ages, who had a shaved head. Was it Shania Twain?
> 
> Anyone know what kind of snack I can eat at night while watching TV that doesn't have a whole bunch of calories? I can't have nuts, so don't suggest anything with nuts.


Do you like fruit? 

No, not Shania Twain. That was Sinead O'Connor I think.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yvonne G said:


> There was a singer a while ago, back in the dark ages, who had a shaved head. Was it Shania Twain?



I think you're thinking of Britney Spears.


----------



## Elohi

My diet is basically 30% protein, 30% fats, 30% veggies (and their carbs), and 10, other carbs. I keep the inflammatory foods to a bare minimum. When I eat wheat or corn, I pay the price :0/
This wasn't something I noticed so easily before when my diet was full of grain. What do we feed livestock when we want to fatten them up? Grain. Lol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> There was a singer a while ago, back in the dark ages, who had a shaved head. Was it Shania Twain?
> 
> Anyone know what kind of snack I can eat at night while watching TV that doesn't have a whole bunch of calories? I can't have nuts, so don't suggest anything with nuts.



Do you like celery? A serving size is 3 med stalks and is only like 25cals. 
I like celery so I don't out anything in it. It doesn't have very much nutritional value to it but it fills my stomach up and keeps me from eating something I shouldn't


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> I think you're thinking of Britney Spears.


She said the dark ages. She means Shinead O'Connor. or however you spell it.


----------



## Elohi

lisa127 said:


> Do you like fruit?
> 
> No, not Shania Twain. That was Sinead O'Connor I think.


I eat plantain chips sometimes. or I eat almond butter with a spoon lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> But vitamins are gross.


 
Guess what? Your doctor is gonna prescribe them anyway. Besides, look at it as doing it for the baby.


----------



## Yvonne G

Fruit has to be pretty sweet for me to like it. I don't like tart. 

You're right about the bald singer. I never can remember her name.


----------



## lisa127

tortdad said:


> Do you like celery? A serving size is 3 med stalks and is only like 25cals.
> I like celery so I don't out anything in it. It doesn't have very much nutritional value to it but it fills my stomach up and keeps me from eating something I shouldn't


Celery is gross!!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> There was a singer a while ago, back in the dark ages, who had a shaved head. Was it Shania Twain?
> 
> Anyone know what kind of snack I can eat at night while watching TV that doesn't have a whole bunch of calories? I can't have nuts, so don't suggest anything with nuts.




Popcorn. Greatest invention ever.


----------



## Yvonne G

Celery! Yes!!! How many calories does that cheese that comes in a jar have? I love the cheese on celery!


----------



## Elohi

sibi said:


> Guess what? Your doctor is gonna prescribe them anyway. Besides, look at it as doing it for the baby.


If I were to do it again I'd skip the nasty prenatal and just take arctic cod liver oil and bump up the carbs. Vitamins made me sicker than a dog. And constipated. :0/


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## lisa127

Elohi said:


> I eat plantain chips sometimes. or I eat almond butter with a spoon lol.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I've never tried almond butter. But I love almond milk!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Nope - I love popcorn, but I can't have it. Anything that doesn't biodegrade in the digestive tract I can't eat.


----------



## jaizei

StarSapphire22 said:


> I think you're thinking of Britney Spears.



I had almost forgot about that.


----------



## Elohi

Almond butter is heaven if you get the right kind. Some brands are not very good or they have bad oil added to them, hilarious since they shouldn't even add oil! Lol 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

I also really like sunbutter (made from sunflower seeds)


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## lisa127

jaizei said:


> I had almost forgot about that.




I guess it shows what decade we are from. I think of Sinead O'Connor when someone says the bald female singer....lol.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I like ice cream.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Almond butter is heaven if you get the right kind. Some brands are not very good or they have bad oil added to them, hilarious since they shouldn't even add oil! Lol
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


That's totally ironic, I'm sure all the juice they produce will be labeled "freshly squeezed organic juice from concentrate".


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> Do you know your BMR?




I think it was 1900


----------



## sibi

smarch said:


> Excuse me being poor at chatting today, my eyes feel like exploding!
> Anyone have tips for tired eyes that are being sensitive to light.. I can't wear sunglasses in here though so i'm fresh out of good ideas!


 
Massage the lobes of your ears.


----------



## lisa127

tortdad said:


> I think it was 1900


I really think whoever advised you that you can eat as little as 1200 calories is giving bad advise.


----------



## Yvonne G

No, Lisa was on the same page as I:


----------



## Yvonne G

Sarah:

Wrap up some ice cubes inside a soft cloth and lay it on your eyes. Cool is so soothing.


----------



## lisa127

Yvonne G said:


> No, Lisa was on the same page as I:
> 
> View attachment 89631


Yes, because they are all very young Yvonne. Brittney Spears would never have crossed my mind!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

My diet plan is eat what I want when im hungry....


----------



## lisa127

tortoisetime565 said:


> My diet plan is eat what I want when im hungry....


That sounds like a great plan!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Can I have a round diet:
Pizzas, burgers, donuts, waffles, ice cream scoops, & a full cake are all round. So technically you can use them in a "round" diet  
Also if you want a baked diet pizzas are always a good choice  #I_like_loopholes


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> There was a singer a while ago, back in the dark ages, who had a shaved head. Was it Shania Twain?
> 
> Anyone know what kind of snack I can eat at night while watching TV that doesn't have a whole bunch of calories? I can't have nuts, so don't suggest anything with nuts.


 Air popped popcorn and the other w/o salt or butter. Plain rice cakes are also good.


----------



## smarch

sibi said:


> Massage the lobes of your ears.


 I don't know if this is actually helping or my medicine and lunch break from the computer helped, but i'm not going to question it!  thanks... such an obscure cure, how'd you figure it out or find it?


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Sarah:
> 
> Wrap up some ice cubes inside a soft cloth and lay it on your eyes. Cool is so soothing.


 I don't have ice seeing as I'm at my office, but every time I've been had to go to the bathroom I've wet a paper towel with cold water and held it on my eyes for a while, its like a mini spa in the bathroom lol. When i get home i have one of those freezable eye masks in my freezer so its what i'm going straight to! Thanks


----------



## sibi

smarch said:


> I don't know if this is actually helping or my medicine and lunch break from the computer helped, but i'm not going to question it!  thanks... such an obscure cure, how'd you figure it out or find it?


 
It's a secret, lol. There are parts of your body that affect symptoms from other parts of your body. It's actually not well known, but it does work! I think I learned about it from the Dr Oz Show


----------



## tortdad

lisa127 said:


> I really think whoever advised you that you can eat as little as 1200 calories is giving bad advise.



What I was told was eat a total of 1585 cals a day and whatever I do don't drop below 1200 because I would put myself into starvation mode. Some days I work 16 hours and have 3 hours on top of that in travel time so I don't always stop and eat like I should. It's those days that put me down towards 1200. I was also told that once I hit maintain weight that I need to bump my cals to 1900 plus whatever I lose in exercise (net 1900 cals a day)

At 1600 net cals a day on tract to lose 2 lbs a week but I've been losing more than that i think.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortoisetime565 said:


> My diet plan is eat what I want when im hungry....



Sorry, Sir Super McAwesome Pants - I used to eat like that. That's why I now weigh almost 150lbs. 

I've tried to find those Quaker rice cakes but my store doesn't have them. Do they still make them?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry, Sir Super McAwesome Pants - I used to eat like that. That's why I now weigh almost 150lbs.
> 
> I've tried to find those Quaker rice cakes but my store doesn't have them. Do they still make them?



I wish I weighed 150...


----------



## IBeenEasy

currently at work, and UPS lost our pay checks , how they lost our pay check i dont know, but just thought yall might find it amusing like myself


----------



## lisa127

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry, Sir Super McAwesome Pants - I used to eat like that. That's why I now weigh almost 150lbs.
> 
> I've tried to find those Quaker rice cakes but my store doesn't have them. Do they still make them?


Yeah, they still have them. There are many other brands of rice cakes as well.

Also, unless you are super short (like me) 150 doesn't sound all that bad!


----------



## lisa127

IBeenEasy said:


> currently at work, and UPS lost our pay checks , how they lost our pay check i dont know, but just thought yall might find it amusing like myself


You find that amusing? I wouldn't!!


----------



## IBeenEasy

lisa127 said:


> You find that amusing? I wouldn't!!


lol believe me its not, im being sarcastic , i really wonder how they lost 40 pay checks!!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

IBeenEasy said:


> lol believe me its not, im being sarcastic , i really wonder how they lost 40 pay checks!!!



Paychecks are usually put in one big cardboard envelope, manila envelope sortof thing if they're being delivered to your work before distribution to employees. Sucks, but losing one envelope isn't that hard.


----------



## tortdad

I just did the math and I'm losing a little over 4lbs a week so maybe I should but my cals a bit.


----------



## tortdad

I would crap my pants if a paycheck was lost.


----------



## IBeenEasy

StarSapphire22 said:


> Paychecks are usually put in one big cardboard envelope, manila envelope sortof thing if they're being delivered to your work before distribution to employees. Sucks, but losing one envelope isn't that hard.


ye i know, but like OUR PAYCHECKS !!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> It's a secret, lol. There are parts of your body that affect symptoms from other parts of your body. It's actually not well known, but it does work! I think I learned about it from the Dr Oz Show


My parents always say that, like when women who just put kohl (on the inside of their eyes) see traces of it from their noses when they have a cold. Or how when your ear pops in a plane your are advised to do this:


When you blow the air comes out of your ear...
Or maybe how when food cannot pass out of the mouth it goes through the nostrils. Water can also pass from the ears to the throat AS I RECALL. Or maybe this guy:


Here's an article:
http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/4036096


----------



## smarch

sibi said:


> It's a secret, lol. There are parts of your body that affect symptoms from other parts of your body. It's actually not well known, but it does work! I think I learned about it from the Dr Oz Show


 I know that weird things connect and work like that, i read something about the little "webbing" between your thumb and pointer finger helping with i think it was brain freeze. But i was just curios as to where it was found  haha i have a tendancy to google "body hacks" and find random stuff like it.


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> I would crap my pants if a paycheck was lost.


LOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Paychecks are usually put in one big cardboard envelope, manila envelope sortof thing if they're being delivered to your work before distribution to employees. Sucks, but losing one envelope isn't that hard.


If they "lost" it, the paychecks aren't cashed out yet, so can't they write new ones? Just need a little more info from a more experienced member  Some people need that money...


----------



## IBeenEasy

AbdullaAli said:


> If they "lost" it, the paychecks aren't cashed out yet, so can't they write new ones? Just need a little more info from a more experienced member  Some people need that money...


they will cut new checks but our corp ofc is in new jersey , our ofc is in burlington m.a, so best outcome we might get the new ones by monday, no extravagant Chinese food take out tonight i guess lolll


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> My parents always say that, like when women who just put kohl (on the inside of their eyes) see traces of it from their noses when they have a cold. Or how when your ear pops in a plane your are advised to do this:
> View attachment 89645
> 
> When you blow the air comes out of your ear...
> Or maybe how when food cannot pass out of the mouth it goes through the nostrils. Water can also pass from the ears to the throat AS I RECALL. Or maybe this guy:
> View attachment 89646
> 
> Here's an article:
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/4036096


 Yes in theory water can come out your ear because the tube that connects them, the Eustachian tube, exists.





the fact that its more horizontal in children's why they get ear infections more often, the fluid often ineffectively drains and gets trapped. 
Also did you know if you have tubes in your ears and don't wear earplugs in the water you can drown through your ears?
I took an anatomy of speech and hearing class


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hers the view from the couch:


Should I be surprised there is a tree in the house (there are lots more  )? There are tons outside... It adds to the scenery of the room a little!


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> If they "lost" it, the paychecks aren't cashed out yet, so can't they write new ones? Just need a little more info from a more experienced member  Some people need that money...



Believe me, I know about needing money.

Most employers don't just write checks. It has to go through a payroll company. They need to request new checks from that company and put a stop on the old ones. Takes time.


----------



## lisa127

tortdad said:


> I just did the math and I'm losing a little over 4lbs a week so maybe I should but my cals a bit.


I would if I were you. I'd up it to 1800. If your BMR is 1900, that means doing nothing but existing burns 1900. Anything more than that is a bonus. So if you consume 1800 you are still going to be at a deficit. The amount of food you are eating right now is not very much.


----------



## Yvonne G

Abdullah:

Are you enjoying your vacation? Get off that couch and do something!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Hers the view from the couch:
> View attachment 89647
> 
> Should I be surprised there is a tree in the house (there are lots more  )? There are tons outside... It adds to the scenery of the room a little!


I also love her indoor gardening, she has another tree in this living room & lots of plants in her working area.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Abdullah:
> 
> Are you enjoying your vacation? Get off that couch and do something!!!!


It's my relaxation time after walking around Zurich & eating at a Swiss restaurant... I'll also sleep in a while


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Believe me, I know about needing money.
> 
> Most employers don't just write checks. It has to go through a payroll company. They need to request new checks from that company and put a stop on the old ones. Takes time.


Ok thanks, #IKnowYouKnow that's why I asked


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> It's my relaxation time after walking around Zurich & eating at a Swiss restaurant... I'll also sleep in a while


 

You'll have plenty of time for sleep later....go live it up!!!!


----------



## IBeenEasy

AbdullaAli said:


> Ok thanks, #IKnowYouKnow that's why I asked


"another day, another veggie" lollllll


----------



## tortdad

None of you guys are stalkers??? I have no followers 

Ya'll don't love me


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> You'll have plenty of time for sleep later....go live it up!!!!


I hadn't slept in 26+ hrs except for a thirtyish minute nap... I feel awake now so I'm good


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> None of you guys are stalkers??? I have no followers
> 
> Ya'll don't love me


You have one follower, tell Josh to add follow/unfollow abilities to the phone app


----------



## StarSapphire22

I don't get what following people does...I don't want notifications everytime someone posts....


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> None of you guys are stalkers??? I have no followers
> 
> Ya'll don't love me


 I follow you now, why you no follow me!?? I don't really post stuffs though, haven't taken off on that one yet.


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> I don't get what following people does...I don't want notifications everytime someone posts....


I don't get it either.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> I don't get what following people does...I don't want notifications everytime someone posts....


That's exactly what I was wondering a while ago... It makes you look more distinguished. I think we should get updates on our following list  How will it work? Maybe another area to access these posts
Edit: without notifications of course...


----------



## smarch

Isnt following on here a relatively new feature? I think of it kinda like being facebook friends, someone posts a status or picture and followers can see it. 
Seems like its still a work in progress though.


----------



## tortdad

I don't care what it does. I just like having my own little tort fan club. AbdullaAli, you can be my Court Jester lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Isnt following on here a relatively new feature? I think of it kinda like being facebook friends, someone posts a status or picture and followers can see it.
> Seems like its still a work in progress though.


Hashtags should be one too, they feel more fun anyways  Except that following people & reading their posts seems like a more useful idea. Maybe they never announced it's "A Work in Progress" so people don't go crazy & ask for thousands of things


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I don't care what it does. I just like having my own little tort fan club. AbdullaAli, you can be my Court Jester lol


Can I get paid, Dirhams please? My tort also wants money, he's my inspiration you know...


----------



## tortdad

lisa127 said:


> I don't get it either.


 
It just means you're my friend... Don't you like me {pouting face}


----------



## Abdulla6169

Just followed


----------



## smarch

I feel its a way to get closer to specific members you relate with, and have your own little community. 
I also feel this chat has done that too, since I've joined in i feel a ton more connected to the forum and feel i know a lot of you on a more personal level and also more willing to trust your advices. definitely a good thing on here


----------



## tortdad

I was originally planning on buying a Cherryhead baby from N2Torts with this paycheck but I got some unexpected medical bills so I was putting it off. I just saw a post from him where he's discounting his current crop to make room for the hatchings that are about to come. Price is now $165 instead of $200. My wife is going to shoot me but I don't think I can pass that up, lol.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I was originally planning on buying a Cherryhead baby from N2Torts with this paycheck but I got some unexpected medical bills so I was putting it off. I just saw a post from him where he's discounting his current crop to make room for the hatchings that are about to come. Price is now $165 instead of $200. My wife is going to shoot me but I don't think I can pass that up, lol.


Ask if he can reserve a tort?


----------



## IBeenEasy

smarch said:


> I feel its a way to get closer to specific members you relate with, and have your own little community.
> I also feel this chat has done that too, since I've joined in i feel a ton more connected to the forum and feel i know a lot of you on a more personal level and also more willing to trust your advices. definitely a good thing on here


Massachusetts tortoise gang lol , are you going to the expo ? is any one from new england going?


----------



## smarch

IBeenEasy said:


> Massachusetts tortoise gang lol , are you going to the expo ? is any one from new england going?


 Ummm theres only one expo coming up right? I was looking into going for sure... don't remember if i wrote the date down in my planner though. I'm not in the market for any new reptiles since i got me no room, but i wanted to go to look for supplies as well as meet vendors and get used to the scene for the time i will be looking for some torts.


----------



## IBeenEasy

smarch said:


> Ummm theres only one expo coming up right? I was looking into going for sure... don't remember if i wrote the date down in my planner though. I'm not in the market for any new reptiles since i got me no room, but i wanted to go to look for supplies as well as meet vendors and get used to the scene for the time i will be looking for some torts.


i just posted alllllll of the info on a post earlier today, its in reptile related events section, all the info you need is there , its on 10/12, i was trying to get some local tfo members to group up at the last one, but i ended up not even being able to go due to a death in the family on that same day, so i have to tfo it up this year


----------



## smarch

IBeenEasy said:


> i just posted alllllll of the info on a post earlier today, its in reptile related events section, all the info you need is there , its on 10/12, i was trying to get some local tfo members to group up at the last one, but i ended up not even being able to go due to a death in the family on that same day, so i have to tfo it up this year


 I'll go look it up! I wanted to go just go oogle over tortoises and babies... although seeinga s i have no room its a dangerous idea lol, but it'd be pretty cool to run into other members from here! I often forget there are in fact many of us in the New England area!


----------



## IBeenEasy

smarch said:


> I'll go look it up! I wanted to go just go oogle over tortoises and babies... although seeinga s i have no room its a dangerous idea lol, but it'd be pretty cool to run into other members from here! I often forget there are in fact many of us in the New England area!


yea i try to link up with the other local members, i prob seem like a weirdo, im not i just dont have any one else in my life that enjoys tortoises and animals the way i do lol if you go, come say hello ! ill be reppin tfo in some fashion  gotta show them that torts are better then snakes


----------



## smarch

IBeenEasy said:


> yea i try to link up with the other local members, i prob seem like a weirdo, im not i just dont have any one else in my life that enjoys tortoises and animals the way i do lol if you go, come say hello ! ill be reppin tfo in some fashion  gotta show them that torts are better then snakes


 I don't think that was the one i was thinking of, but it doesn't sound too far away compared to some trips I've been taking, so i'll probably go. And while the idea of connecting with internet people in real life is a bit intimidating of an idea I've come to learn that there are better places creepers will be than here. I'll message you when it gets closer if i'm going!
And torts are better than snakes in my opinion, but about equal to the lizards/dragons  I like snakes too though i swear, just don't think i'd ever personally get one... unless my future soulmate wants one. Only requirement of soulmate is that the reptiles are ok  then again ive learned anyone (even my mum) has come to love franklin


----------



## IBeenEasy

smarch said:


> I don't think that was the one i was thinking of, but it doesn't sound too far away compared to some trips I've been taking, so i'll probably go. And while the idea of connecting with internet people in real life is a bit intimidating of an idea I've come to learn that there are better places creepers will be than here. I'll message you when it gets closer if i'm going!
> And torts are better than snakes in my opinion, but about equal to the lizards/dragons  I like snakes too though i swear, just don't think i'd ever personally get one... unless my future soulmate wants one. Only requirement of soulmate is that the reptiles are ok  then again ive learned anyone (even my mum) has come to love franklin


lol funny you say that, i come home from work some times, and i walk in my front door, and i hear my moms voice coming from my room, i go in, and shes holding my tortoise tootsie talking to her like shes listening, talking a mile a minute , lol im like ma, what the hell are you doing to my tortoises loll "oh just talking , she likes me " lolllll


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> Oh, so I'm a vegetarian for 27 days. Never realized that vegetarian food actually tastes good  I accidentally ate some chicken, so that means I need time to get used to the new routine.


Vegetarian food isn't any different from "the norm".. Its not like eating dog food or anything.


----------



## jaizei

It is kinda strange when you see someone at a show that seems familiar only to realize later that it's because they've posted pictures on here.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortdad said:


> None of you guys are stalkers??? I have no followers
> 
> Ya'll don't love me


Hello... stalking is watching while *unknown.*


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Vegetarian food isn't any different from "the norm".. Its not like eating dog food or anything.


I know, it tastes great! I ate this pasta with onions and potatoes cut into cubes (it's name is too hard to spell), also drank soup... I guess my prejudice stopped me from trying it.


----------



## smarch

IBeenEasy said:


> lol funny you say that, i come home from work some times, and i walk in my front door, and i hear my moms voice coming from my room, i go in, and shes holding my tortoise tootsie talking to her like shes listening, talking a mile a minute , lol im like ma, what the hell are you doing to my tortoises loll "oh just talking , she likes me " lolllll


 My mum wont touch him, she's more of a fluffy pet person the idea of scaley creeps her out. but his house is near our cats food so when she goes to feed the cat she ends up distracted by franklin, and when she vacuums near him he sticks is head out the whole way like "what, who;'s there!" she has fun with him. I've been at work and had her tag me in a picture she took of him being funny and sometimes my dad is more paranoid a pet parent than me when it comes to Franklin. I've woken up a few mornings with his lights already on because "he looked cold" he's quite the addition to the family. even my grammy LOVED watching him. we used to pack up his travel tub in my car and go visit, it was like animal therapy without the animal wanting to touch you (she didn't like animal fur or skin touching her it creeped her out)


----------



## IBeenEasy

smarch said:


> My mum wont touch him, she's more of a fluffy pet person the idea of scaley creeps her out. but his house is near our cats food so when she goes to feed the cat she ends up distracted by franklin, and when she vacuums near him he sticks is head out the whole way like "what, who;'s there!" she has fun with him. I've been at work and had her tag me in a picture she took of him being funny and sometimes my dad is more paranoid a pet parent than me when it comes to Franklin. I've woken up a few mornings with his lights already on because "he looked cold" he's quite the addition to the family. even my grammy LOVED watching him. we used to pack up his travel tub in my car and go visit, it was like animal therapy without the animal wanting to touch you (she didn't like animal fur or skin touching her it creeped her out)


thats funny , he looked cold lol , yea my mother loves the tortoises, she invades my room to often sometimes to go and pet them lol, and probably the only pets ive owned that she actually enjoys enough to come look at and talk to, lol . when i was a kid my ball python "escaped" while i was gone for a week at camp, think i figured out who really did it lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Hello... stalking is watching while *unknown.*


Let's admit it, we all stalk our torts


----------



## smarch

IBeenEasy said:


> thats funny , he looked cold lol , yea my mother loves the tortoises, she invades my room to often sometimes to go and pet them lol, and probably the only pets ive owned that she actually enjoys enough to come look at and talk to, lol . when i was a kid my ball python "escaped" while i was gone for a week at camp, think i figured out who really did it lol


 My dad was tortoise sitting while i went on a weekend trip last year and franklin completely buried himself and my dad spent a good chunk of time trying to figure out how he escaped a covered enclosure and how to explain that, before he finally found him. 
My aunt and uncle are the same with my cousins tortoise, they slip him bits of romaine and will go in her room and have stare offs with him, she'll come home from work and one or both will be there watching him haha


----------



## IBeenEasy

smarch said:


> My dad was tortoise sitting while i went on a weekend trip last year and franklin completely buried himself and my dad spent a good chunk of time trying to figure out how he escaped a covered enclosure and how to explain that, before he finally found him.
> My aunt and uncle are the same with my cousins tortoise, they slip him bits of romaine and will go in her room and have stare offs with him, she'll come home from work and one or both will be there watching him haha


lol theres nothing like having to tell your parents to put the tortoise down and step away from the table hahaha


----------



## StarSapphire22

Some people are so rude. God.

And obviously, it's the chat rep's decision on how to price products. Duh.


----------



## Yvonne G

lisa127 said:


> I don't get it either.



It really does no good for anyone to hash tag me or me to follow because I have all my alerts turned off. The alert notifications drove me crazy! I was going to take pity on tort dad and follow him, however when I went to his page I saw that he was *LYING!!!!!* He has a few followers. Liar, liar, pants on fire!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> It really does not good for anyone to hash tag me or me to follow because I have all my alerts turned off. The alert notifications drove me crazy! I was going to take pity on tort dad and follow him, however when I went to his page I saw that he was *LYING!!!!!* He has a few followers. Liar, liar, pants on fire!


Maybe he had none but people followed him?


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry, Sir Super McAwesome Pants - I used to eat like that. That's why I now weigh almost 150lbs.
> 
> I've tried to find those Quaker rice cakes but my store doesn't have them. Do they still make them?


 
Yes, they do. In fact, it has become somewhat popular, and now some supermarkets make them.


----------



## Elohi

I still find myself in quiet observation of my tortoises. It never gets old. I am throroughly entertained and pleased to sit for hours and watch the slowmotion world of leopards. When my youngest naps, I often sit by the Leo enclosure and just watch. Occasionally picking one of them up and checking them over for any anomaly. And of course tell them that they are the most beautiful living dinosaur on the planet. No wonder Beans has such a big head, it's full of his keepers compliments about his endless beauty. lol. 
When I watch the Penny and Byron, Penny usually comes over acting all assertive and ready to bite a finger if you'll hold one still long enough. She is nothing like Byron. He's all laid back and chill. He is watchful and the quiet observant type. (Quiet...lol)


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I still find myself in quiet observation of my tortoises. It never gets old. I am throroughly entertained and pleased to sit for hours and watch the slowmotion world of leopards. When my youngest naps, I often sit by the Leo enclosure and just watch. Occasionally picking one of them up and checking them over for any anomaly. And of course tell them that they are the most beautiful living dinosaur on the planet. No wonder Beans has such a big head, it's full of his keepers compliments about his endless beauty. lol.
> When I watch the Penny and Byron, Penny usually comes over acting all assertive and ready to bite a finger if you'll hold one still long enough. She is nothing like Byron. He's all laid back and chill. He is watchful and the quiet observant type. (Quiet...lol)
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Your torts are real beautiful


----------



## StarSapphire22

I just like to watch Littlefoot take big chompy dinosaur bites and big stompy dinosaur steps. And get in places he shouldn't. He climbed to the top of his log hide yesterday, which he hasn't been big enough to do until very recently, looked right at me, and pooped on it. What a derp. Guess he showed it who's boss!

I'm very excited to watch the boxie babies when they get here. They will be fun to feed and watch them play in the water. And there is just something special about turtle faces to me, I think they are just too cute.


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Abdullah:
> 
> Are you enjoying your vacation? Get off that couch and do something!!!!


 
He is...he's taking pics for us


----------



## T33's Torts

Guess what! I'm at the vets emergency room.


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> Guess what! I'm at the vets emergency room.


With?! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Guess what! I'm at the vets emergency room.



I bet Charlie ate something he wasn't supposed to.


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> I just like to watch Littlefoot take big chompy dinosaur bites and big stompy dinosaur steps. And get in places he shouldn't. He climbed to the top of his log hide yesterday, which he hasn't been big enough to do until very recently, looked right at me, and pooped on it. What a derp. Guess he showed it who's boss!
> 
> I'm very excited to watch the boxie babies when they get here. They will be fun to feed and watch them play in the water. And there is just something special about turtle faces to me, I think they are just too cute.


 Franklin's favorite activity is climbing his log hide. Sometimes he stashes food on top of it too. He's never pooped on it, but he does enjoy climbing up the side and jumping/faceplanting off the front... like literally it happens a bit too often to not question his sainity!


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Guess what! I'm at the vets emergency room.


Why!


----------



## T33's Torts

Charlie.  He ran through the dining room and hit his leg on the table. He sprained his left leg. I had to carry him to the car! He weighs A LOT now. He's such a good boy though.  Poor dude. He's going to cost me $340.


----------



## sibi

tortdad said:


> None of you guys are stalkers??? I have no followers
> 
> Ya'll don't love me


 
Aww...I'll take care of that right now.


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> Charlie.  He ran through the dining room and hit his leg on the table. He sprained his left leg. I had to carry him to the car! He weighs A LOT now. He's such a good boy though.  Poor dude. He's going to cost me $340.


Oh snap! What a goof ball! Damn vet bills :0/
I'm glad it wasn't a worse injury or a higher bill. Sucks none the less though. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Charlie.  He ran through the dining room and hit his leg on the table. He sprained his left leg. I had to carry him to the car! He weighs A LOT now. He's such a good boy though.  Poor dude. He's going to cost me $340.



Awwwww, give him a cuddle for me and tell him to remember he's a big boy.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Charlie.  He ran through the dining room and hit his leg on the table. He sprained his left leg. I had to carry him to the car! He weighs A LOT now. He's such a good boy though.  Poor dude. He's going to cost me $340.


Hope he feels better soon, good luck!


----------



## StarSapphire22

smarch said:


> Franklin's favorite activity is climbing his log hide. Sometimes he stashes food on top of it too. He's never pooped on it, but he does enjoy climbing up the side and jumping/faceplanting off the front... like literally it happens a bit too often to not question his sainity!



Littlefoot does that with his cave. He does it over and over and over, like he's doing laps. He's mostly stopped now though, guess he grew out of the phase. Now he's started dragging lettuce in there.


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> Littlefoot does that with his cave. He does it over and over and over, like he's doing laps. He's mostly stopped now though, guess he grew out of the phase. Now he's started dragging lettuce in there.


 he just wants nice leafy blankets! Franklin likes to drag his food all the way over to his water... its like he makes soup... lol tortoise soup!? when he got sick/dehydrated and refused to eat all he'd do is sleep and drag his food to his water and sleep some more... hmm i wonder what he's do if i swapped the food and water lol that would throw him off!


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> I don't get what following people does...I don't want notifications everytime someone posts....





tortdad said:


> I was originally planning on buying a Cherryhead baby from N2Torts with this paycheck but I got some unexpected medical bills so I was putting it off. I just saw a post from him where he's discounting his current crop to make room for the hatchings that are about to come. Price is now $165 instead of $200. My wife is going to shoot me but I don't think I can pass that up, lol.


 
A true diehard torder!


----------



## StarSapphire22

smarch said:


> he just wants nice leafy blankets!!



Yeah except he stops dragging it like right at the entrance to the cave, and then they just bake under his light lol. Then he looks at them later like, "Aw, mannnnnn...."

I think he might be part squirrel. He's a little hoarder.


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> Yeah except he stops dragging it like right at the entrance to the cave, and then they just bake under his light lol. Then he looks at them later like, "Aw, mannnnnn...."
> 
> I think he might be part squirrel. He's a little hoarder.


 Everything about that explaination is just perfect! just a like isn't enough! I can only imagine that face... franklin goes right on to eat the crunchy baked greens anyways!


----------



## Ashes

Tiff, ya shoulda just brought him to my clinic here in Iowa - I coulda helped ya and made ya a deal.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> Tiff, ya shoulda just brought him to my clinic here in Iowa - I coulda helped ya and made ya a deal.



And then driven up to ND to see me!


----------



## Elohi

And taken the long way home to come visit me! LOLOL 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

Ahh!! Who's bright idea was it to give my preteen a smart phone?! Oh yeah, mine. Hmmpphh. She won't stop texting me *pouts* from upstairs. She is so about to get it taken from her. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tomorrow's Switzerland's National Day!!! Just heard some fireworks (Even thorough it's tomorrow )


----------



## Elohi

I have like 8 texts of these....




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

If she's that bored, obviously she would love to do chores.


----------



## Elohi

These obnoxious texts were her response to "no you can't braid my hair right now but we have laundry to do, come downstairs please."


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> These obnoxious texts were her response to "no you can't braid my hair right now but we have laundry to do, come downstairs please."
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



HAHAHAHAHA, she's sassy like her mama.


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> It really does no good for anyone to hash tag me or me to follow because I have all my alerts turned off. The alert notifications drove me crazy! I was going to take pity on tort dad and follow him, however when I went to his page I saw that he was *LYING!!!!!* He has a few followers. Liar, liar, pants on fire!


 Oh man, I fell for that! But, I'll keep him anyway cause he's awesome funny


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> These obnoxious texts were her response to "no you can't braid my hair right now but we have laundry to do, come downstairs please."
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Stop paying for her phone credit (or whatever you pay in America for phones), make her rely on what's app (by using wifi), then bring her down by turning off the internet...


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Oh man, I fell for that! But, I'll keep him anyway cause he's awesome funny


I saw 1 when I followed, maybe followed before me?


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA, she's sassy like her mama.


Hahaha. This one is an angel mostly.------scratch that she's now down here being a total goober. It's my little redhead who is a lot like me....LOL yikes!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA, she's sassy like her mama.


She is pretty sassy though. Thankfully she isn't as feisty as I am. She's a sweet little thing. I have good kids. I'm lucky. Remind me I said all this when I have two teens here in a yr and a half or more LOL.



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Hey mod-peeps, can we sticky the boxie hatchling care sheet please?


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Hey mod-peeps, can we sticky the boxie hatchling care sheet please?


I agree, awesome idea.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Charlie.  He ran through the dining room and hit his leg on the table. He sprained his left leg. I had to carry him to the car! He weighs A LOT now. He's such a good boy though.  Poor dude. He's going to cost me $340.


 
Tkff, you need to be careful about picking up heavy things, including Charlie. Was Dylan home?


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> Tkff, you need to be careful about picking up heavy things, including Charlie. Was Dylan home?



She's only like a couple weeks along...and I don't think Dillybar is able to do any heavy lifting right now?


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Tkff, you need to be careful about picking up heavy things, including Charlie. Was Dylan home?


If anything happened, God forbid, we'd be devastated


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Tkff, you need to be careful about picking up heavy things, including Charlie. Was Dylan home?


No. I've got it. I put him on a blanket, then just carried the corners.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I think what Jess is saying is correct according to livestrong.com
http://www.livestrong.com/article/538749-can-i-lift-heavy-things-while-pregnant/#page=4
As long as it's not frequent


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> No. I've got it. I put him on a blanket, then just carried the corners.


Ok, don't strain yourself


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm fine, I can manage.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> I'm fine, I can manage.


Tiff always does


----------



## lisa127

tortdad said:


> It just means you're my friend... Don't you like me {pouting face}


Are your 15 followers new as of the past couple hours?


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> I have like 8 texts of these....
> View attachment 89663
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)





StarSapphire22 said:


> She's only like a couple weeks along...and I don't think Dillybar is able to do any heavy lifting right now?


 
She's probably more than that, but regardless, heavy lifting is a no no. I lost a pregnancy for lifting my 3 year old son! I just don't want her to have any issues. This baby is real important to all of us


----------



## T33's Torts

Jessica's right. Only almost 4 weeks. I know sibs, but Charlie's important to me too.


----------



## Elohi

Why are all the ads in the app for dating?
Like everyone here is a lonely dude? Wth?




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> Why are all the ads in the app for dating?
> Like everyone here is a lonely dude? Wth?
> View attachment 89668
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



The ads apparently think I have a thing for Asian women, so...

I also got an ad for a sperm bank earlier?!


----------



## Abdulla6169

I used to have an Oral B toothbrush ad in German, but now I have those stupid dating chats in Zurich


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> Like everyone here is a lonely dude? Wth?
> View attachment 89668
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



Rules of the Internet


I think the dating ads are included in the default/general category and go to just about everyone. At least as far as I can figure. I regularly get dating ads for Filipinos, goths, and Muslims.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Guess what I'm doing tonight?!


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Guess what I'm doing tonight?!


I could be really creative but I might get a finger shook at me by the mods. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Elohi said:


> I could be really creative but I might get a finger shook at me by the mods.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


That's what I was gonna say!


----------



## StarSapphire22

LOL You goofs.

Taylor and I are going to see Guardians of the Galaxy! And it's Thursday, so tickets are only 5 dollars and we get free popcorn.


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> LOL You goofs.
> 
> Taylor and I are going to see Guardians of the Galaxy! And it's Thursday, so tickets are only 5 dollars and we get free popcorn.


That's awesome!
I'm totally doing jack diddly because refereeing my girls and fixing them some dinner and doing laundry LOL. 



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm super excited. Mostly because I love movie theatre popcorn and we don't get to go out much. Though we did eat at my favorite restaurant last night...Taylor surprised me and got off early and picked me up from work and took me out.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I think we're finally getting over the incident from a few weeks ago. I haven't had nightmares the last couple days. Things are finally getting back to normal and Taylor and I have been better than ever the last week or so. It's so refreshing to be in a happy home right now. I'm maybe even just a little kinda sorta starting to get a little excited about the wedding.


----------



## Elohi

I'm on my computer because I'm dumping all the pictures and videos from my phone and I just noticed that I have some weird double signature thing going on?? Like one from the app and the one from the forum. I don't see that in the app but I do here. WEIRD.


----------



## Elohi

AHA! And when I post from a computer, there is only one signature.


----------



## StarSapphire22

You're crazy, it looks the same as normal.


----------



## T33's Torts

Monica, from the app, turn off the signature option. That happened to ken a few months back.


----------



## Elohi

My stomach hurts. 
And before anyone gets any ideas.....
It's because of bad food choices recently and it's caught up with me.


----------



## Elohi

^^ but I'm sharing because...hell I don't know why I am other than it's starting to wear me down a bit. ICK. #whine


----------



## Elohi

Apparently I don't dump my iPhone often enough. This is taking 10 kinds of forever.


----------



## Elohi

Ello? Where did everyone go? Shoot, Y'all must have lives and fun stuff to do.


----------



## Elohi

YAY! Phone is dumped.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Still working. Blah.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Done! 7 leads, 66k in revenue, 36% conversion rate for the day and TWO customers emailed my supervisor to let them know that I'm awesome and she shared it with all the company's head honchos.

I haven't been in the chat role very long, and it has just seemed to *click* for me the last couple days...and now I'm getting laid off, after becoming one of the strongest members on my team. OF COURSE.

But hey, I'm proud of my work today.


----------



## mike taylor

Man finally home! Off work for three days yeah! Going to go fishing tomorrow! Then frog gigging tomorrow night! Eat me some fried frog legs sunday! Yeeyeeyee


----------



## Ashes

I'm still here, performing end of month. Just wanna go home for (one of my last) 3 day weekend.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ha! Frog gigging. Reminds me of Taylor's crazy Aunt Laura Sue.


----------



## lisa127

I have to go back to work in 21 days.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Actually I think she's like his second cousin. I don't know. His family's from Kentucky and they're weird.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Now I have to wait around work for Taylor to get off his job and come pick me up. Then MOVIE!


----------



## mike taylor

Yep we were doing all the end of the month close outs on all work orders . Then entering them in the computer. Sitting in front of a computer all day sucks!


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Yep we were doing all the end of the month close outs on all work orders . Then entering them in the computer. Sitting in front of a computer all day sucks!


Agreed. But I just realized it's this, or going home to 3 screaming, fighting, bratty *** children... Hmmm. Decisions decisions.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I closed my month with over 255k in revenue and 49 product orders. Wooooo.


----------



## T33's Torts

I haven't been assigned any new rescue events.  
So I'm taking the sealife job. (I feel like I may have already said that) I'm sort of sad about not seeing any more puppies, but a) consistent hours b) better pay and c) less poop.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> I haven't been assigned any new rescue events.
> So I'm taking the sealife job. (I feel like I may have already said that) I'm sort of sad about not seeing any more puppies, but a) consistent hours b) better pay and c) less poop.



I am so so so so so so so soooooo unbelievably jealous.


----------



## T33's Torts

Jessica, come to LA and work with the rescue group! They're awesome, plus you get paid, even if you don't work. I just don't like being bored all day. The only downside is the tshirts are ugly.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Are you near LA? I want to go to school near LA. Maybe next fall?


----------



## Yvonne G

StarSapphire22 said:


> Hey mod-peeps, can we sticky the boxie hatchling care sheet please?



I stickied it when it was first posted a few days ago, then I noticed that Josh stickied it again either yesterday or today. It really can't be anymore sticky than that!


----------



## StarSapphire22

@Yvonne G It's not sticky for me. This one? http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/box-turtle-hatchling-care-sheet.97144/

It's halfway down the page and doesn't have the little icon.


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm not doing anything exciting except getting my hair done. I'm getting ready for my consult with my hair and make girl for the wedding


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh I got my invites back today too


----------



## StarSapphire22

TURTLES!


----------



## lisa127

AZtortMom said:


> Oh I got my invites back today too
> View attachment 89679


Nice!! I got married in October as well. It seems to be a popular month for weddings.


----------



## Yvonne G

StarSapphire22 said:


> @Yvonne G It's not sticky for me. This one? http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/box-turtle-hatchling-care-sheet.97144/
> 
> It's halfway down the page and doesn't have the little icon.



You're right. I've stickied it now.


----------



## mike taylor

Ewwwww Yvonne is sticky! Lol


----------



## T33's Torts

I love it Noel!! Does that mean we're all officially invited now? 

Look how big my little puppy is! I used to be able to carry him in one hand!
(Now, and before)


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> Oh I got my invites back today too
> View attachment 89679


I wish mine had turtles!!!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

At the theater! Our theater has leather reclining loveseats. Be jealous!


----------



## AZtortMom

T33's Torts said:


> I love it Noel!! Does that mean we're all officially invited now?
> 
> Look how big my little puppy is! I used to be able to carry him in one hand!
> (Now, and before)


Of course!


----------



## mike taylor

Tiff I pm'ed you.


----------



## T33's Torts

And Mike, I answered.


----------



## mike taylor

Thank you! Hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

So did you go to the doctor today?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep. I love needles, and having blood drawn is one of my favorite things.


----------



## Ashes

I'm hiding in my room. Away from all the kids (and that includes my fiancé).


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Congrats Tiff! 

Hope your pup is doing well too. 

My skin is feeling super over sensitive on my one wrist... Like the pain feeling you get from being burned but not burning or tingling. Just random bursts of pain when brushed or touched. Pretty much how people describe fibromyalgia. Dunno what it is but maybe I'm getting sick. 

Or maybe because it's raining tonight? I dunno... 

Hooray Friday!


----------



## Kerryann

tortdad said:


> If you want to get tough on yourself download the free app "my fitness pal" to your smart phone or tablet. It's a calorie counter and weight loss forum. I've been using it a little over two months and I'm down 42 pounds


I think that's like sparkpeople which is what I use. I am down 11 lbs and... I ran so much tonight. 
I think it's not good for my missing coworker  they called of the missing alert


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> I am extremely exhausted - and I don't know why. I only woke up once in the middle of the night instead of every hour.... Hmmm...
> 
> I'm at work also. And after yesterday, don't wanna be here.  Oh well - I need this job right now.


I am jealous of your sleep and I am exhausted too.
I ate 1300 calories today and I burned almost 350 running. I was a sweaty monkey.


----------



## Kerryann

tortdad said:


> Yep, most people think they need to starve themselves or eat like a bird to lose weight but you'll loose more over the long run and keep it off better with a balanced healthy diet.
> 
> You have to eat to lose


This is what I believe but I try not to be preachy. I have lost more weight than I weigh now but I never ever say I don't or can't have a certain type of food. I just go with the proper amount of calories and nutrition for my goals.


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> I think that's like sparkpeople which is what I use. I am down 11 lbs and... I ran so much tonight.
> I think it's not good for my missing coworker  they called of the missing alert


Oh no.... That's so sad.


----------



## Kerryann

lisa127 said:


> Well, I find that most people don't try to starve themselves. They try to cut out entire food groups, usually carbs. The simple fact is to lose weight you need to consume less than you burn. Period. If all you eat is 600 calories a day (not advocating it, just using an example) and all 600 calories are carbs, you are still going to lose weight. Because you aren't taking in enough calories. To lose weight you need to eat less and burn more. It's pretty simple really. Not some fad.


There is this whole thing now where people don't think calories are real


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Oh no.... That's so sad.


Yah my employees were in my office today crying.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> It really does no good for anyone to hash tag me or me to follow because I have all my alerts turned off. The alert notifications drove me crazy! I was going to take pity on tort dad and follow him, however when I went to his page I saw that he was *LYING!!!!!* He has a few followers. Liar, liar, pants on fire!


Well I have some now because others took pittyon me but I didn't earlier, duh


----------



## Kerryann

lisa127 said:


> That is such a big one with me too!! Never, ever drink calories!!!


You people need to love beer more. I have a beer shot everyday.


----------



## Ashes

I didn't want to cut OUT carbs but I didn't want to slim them down because I ate sooooooooooo many. So I was like eh, I'll try to eat less than 100g of carbs a day.... Do you know how hard that is?! My diet was literally eggs for the most part. And I lost weight but because I was only eating 900 calories a day. :/ so I stopped because it wasn't healthy... Then I gained the weight back. Now I'm just lazy. lol.


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> Vegetarian food isn't any different from "the norm".. Its not like eating dog food or anything.


Right it always amazes me when someone says that actually. I think to myself do I look like someone who eats yucky food.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You guys are doing two things to me with this vegetarian talk…
1) getting me hungry to eat a grazer. 
2) thinking of the tort food I could be feeding my babies were y'all not eating so much of it!


----------



## tortdad

Kerryann said:


> Yah my employees were in my office today crying.



What's going on with your coworker?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> You people need to love beer more. I have a beer shot everyday.


Beer shots? What the…? Am I lost in some strange parallel universe? 
Wait, there's my 12ozs.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Home from work now, can you tell?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> What's going on with your coworker?


Yes. Please explain further if you can.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes. Please explain further if you can.


Yeah I must have missed something?


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> Yeah I must have missed something?


Thats what I was thinking - I missed a post somewhere…..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I jumped something like 97 posts.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Beer shots? What the…? Am I lost in some strange parallel universe?
> Wait, there's my 12ozs.


4oz pours so I can have variety Ken


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes. Please explain further if you can.


He was missing yesterday. They found his car but not him and he had been missing since the 25th. Today they called off the missing thing. Here is the article.
http://www.wxyz.com/news/huntington...ing-59-year-old-man-believed-to-be-endangered


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm still in an alternate reality then. I like what I like and yet my 12ozs. seems to have evaporated.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I jumped something like 97 posts.


You missed Mike going nuts.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My friend's brother had the same thing happen... Went missing, called off alert, presume the worst... Then he showed up like 6 days later just fine. Had a mental breakdown of sorts and went off to find himself. Hope your coworker is unharmed. 

Feeling like it's bedtime. I took a CNS suppressant to ease the nerve pain and it's making me sleepy. 


I couldn't pet my dogs with my hands since anything brushing the one wrist makes me jump in pain and so I used a rake. Not a grooming one but a plastic tine mini-rake. They loved it and were butt waggling and falling over their own feet while grunting and drooling. Guess I should rake them more often! Silly pups, lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Ashes said:


> Thats what I was thinking - I missed a post somewhere…..


I never know what's going on anyway


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> My friend's brother had the same thing happen... Went missing, called off alert, presume the worst... Then he showed up like 6 days later just fine. Had a mental breakdown of sorts and went off to find himself. Hope your coworker is unharmed.
> 
> Feeling like it's bedtime. I took a CNS suppressant to ease the nerve pain and it's making me sleepy.
> 
> 
> I couldn't pet my dogs with my hands since anything brushing the one wrist makes me jump in pain and so I used a rake. Not a grooming one but a plastic tine mini-rake. They loved it and were butt waggling and falling over their own feet while grunting and drooling. Guess I should rake them more often! Silly pups, lol


That would make me so happy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany,
Is companion vet hospital still open in Arcadia?


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm not sure. I live pretty far from Arcadia.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> I'm not sure. I live pretty far from Arcadia.


Your around Pasadena, right?


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm west of downtown LA. South of Pasadena.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I used to get keefer, what you kids call drinkable yogurt, from Alta Dina dairy all the time.


----------



## T33's Torts

I live right there! Behind the fire department.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Where's my homeboy got to stay? Home or hospital?


----------



## Ashes

Guys - why can't I keep my moss alive? Grr. 

I accidentally left fruit in the enclosure...... the fruit flies were happy.... :/


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats where I get my midnight ice cream!  The dairy. Hospital as of now. 

You know the park down the road? That's where I found my cat. And where I walk Charlie.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> Guys - why can't I keep my moss alive? Grr.
> 
> I accidentally left fruit in the enclosure...... the fruit flies were happy.... :/


Get a baby Jackson's for in there to eat them.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Get a baby Jackson's for in there to eat them.


Hell yeah!


----------



## Elohi

Hello


----------



## Kerryann

My everything is sore


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Get a baby Jackson's for in there to eat them.


Huh? lol.


----------



## sibi

Hi Cowboy! Just got back. New updates with my windows phone. W8.1


----------



## sibi

Kerryann said:


> My everything is sore


 
Kerryann, do you like pain? You always have it  What did you do today?


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Kerryann, do you like pain? You always have it  What did you do today?


I ran so far tonight. Its a good sore


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Thats where I get my midnight ice cream!  The dairy. Hospital as of now.
> 
> You know the park down the road? That's where I found my cat. And where I walk Charlie.


Tiff, your dog is just so adorable ! Is that Charlie? Is Dylan at the hospital ? How did Charlie fare at the vet ?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Kerryann said:


> My everything is sore


Three advil tablets and TV will help that


----------



## tortdad

Kerryann said:


> He was missing yesterday. They found his car but not him and he had been missing since the 25th. Today they called off the missing thing. Here is the article.
> http://www.wxyz.com/news/huntington...ing-59-year-old-man-believed-to-be-endangered


Praying that he's safe


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Tiff, your dog is just so adorable ! Is that Charlie? Is Dylan at the hospital ? How did Charlie fare at the vet ?


Yes and yes. Charlie just wanted to lick the vet's face. They had to hold him down, because he wanted to walk on his hurt leg.


----------



## StarSapphire22

THE MOVIE WAS SO GOOD! Now I want a pet Groot.


----------



## sibi

Tiff, Cowboy, are u incognito ? I asked if your eggs were from your Russian. Did you read my post, Cowboy?


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Yes and yes. Charlie just wanted to lick the vet's face. They had to hold him down, because he wanted to walk on his hurt leg.


Awwww He's just lovable. What are they doing for Blondie? Did you get any word on his prognosis ?


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> THE MOVIE WAS SO GOOD! Now I want a pet Groot.


Jess, you're back so soon?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Tiff, Cowboy, are u incognito ? I asked if your eggs were from your Russian. Did you read my post, Cowboy?


Maybe I missed the post, Sibi. I jumped almost 100 posts today.


they are Sulcatas from Makita. She dropped them May 5th.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry, Sir Super McAwesome Pants - I used to eat like that. That's why I now weigh almost 150lbs.
> 
> I've tried to find those Quaker rice cakes but my store doesn't have them. Do they still make them?


I'm 6' 1 and weigh 120. And yes they make those. I think at same or Walmart maybe!


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Maybe I missed the post, Sibi. I jumped almost 100 posts today.
> View attachment 89712
> View attachment 89713
> they are Sulcatas from Makita. She dropped them May 5th.


How many did she drop? Are you sell them?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hey all! Any news on your nausea tiff? How is everyone?


----------



## tortdad

So I need some help deciding which one of Jeffs (N2torts) cherrhead torts to pic. 

#11 
Is from his black line. Has dark color skin and cool contrast to the red


----------



## tortdad

#15
Seams to have the most red in the face and has a cute butt cheek print on the 1st scute


----------



## tortdad

#18
Has a cute swirl going on with the light contrast of the scute


----------



## tortdad

I just can't choose. I'd love to have 2 of these guys but I just cant swing that right now. 

I'm going to pay for the tort tomorrow then pay the shipping in 2 weeks when I get paid again so I'll have to wait for a bit but I've got to pick one for him to hold for me. 

I'm leaning towards 11 because of the dark skin and also #15 because of how much red he has on the face.


----------



## T33's Torts

I vote for the first one.


----------



## tortdad

Forgot 18s pic


----------



## T33's Torts

11. Definitely. I'm incredibly jealous! I was going to look into some, but human hatchings are pretty expensive too.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I like the second...but not seeing pics for the third?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah, what are you gonna do with all the little guys, Ken? I say you keep them all and raise them to be friends with Little Ricky, who- by the way, we haven't seen in a while.


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> I vote for the first one.



Any particular reason?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> How many did she drop? Are you sell them?


This is her first clutch. She dropped 13. As for selling them, Karen just asked the same question, only it wasn't a question. She said “your selling these." Not cold, she was just stating reality. I would truly be happiest if my grandson or granddaughter,(8&12) were to keep one and my boys ladies son were to have one. Sorta keep them in the family and a pet for life from g-pa, but no green light from either yet. I may keep one for myself, too.


----------



## T33's Torts

I say you gift them to your grand-kiddos. No returns.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Buy them all!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Yeah, what are you gonna do with all the little guys, Ken? I say you keep them all and raise them to be friends with Little Ricky, who- by the way, we haven't seen in a while.


When I got home today, I was like, “Wow, Little Ricky suddenly seems huge!" Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortdad said:


> Any particular reason?


Personal reference. I like the darker colored ones, because they look really cool when they get big.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Hey all! Any news on your nausea tiff? How is everyone?


I threw up.  Gross. Then Charlie ate a spider and I screamed, then Charlie threw up. I think I scared him.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> I threw up.  Gross. Then Charlie ate a spider and I screamed, then Charlie threw up. I think I scared him.


Eww! Is Dylan still in the hospital?


----------



## tortdad

Ok so I had the pics a little mixed up #11 the black skinned one




#15, the one with the most red in the face




#18


----------



## tortoisetime565

Like I said. BUY THEM ALLLLL!


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep. 
Charlie is such a character. He licked my face for a long time this morning. Then he sat and stuck his face right against mine. I think he wanted me to return the favor... Hmm..


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Like I said. BUY THEM ALLLLL!


Kevin, listen to Isaiah. He's a wise old man in an 18 year old's body.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashes said:


> Huh? lol.


Jackson's chameleon.


----------



## tortdad

I think it's Down to 11 or 15 for me. 

11 has the cool dark skin and a unique shell shape

15 has a bright red face and a butt print scute and a batman symbol scute. I'm just not sure how long Those will stay there


----------



## StarSapphire22

I love the bright ones. And batman? That's a no brainer.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Go with the unique shell. I love an underdog!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm falling asleep guys. I've got to go. Babble at you in the early hours. Sleep well my friends.


----------



## T33's Torts

Batman! Sodium sodium sodium sodium sodium sodium sodium sodium sodium...


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm falling asleep guys. I've got to go. Babble at you in the early hours. Sleep well my friends.
> View attachment 89729


Good night! Cute kitty. Mine are causing havoc in the kitchen.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I can't keep up with all of you anymore. I'm so lost in this group anymore. Thanks for all you did though


Luke&Lou


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> I can't keep up with all of you anymore. I'm so lost in this group anymore. Thanks for all you did though
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Oh shut up. None of us are ever completely in the loop anymore. You should have an advantage, you don't sleep!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Sooooo I applied at pets mart... So cliché I know..


----------



## sibi

tortdad said:


> I think it's Down to 11 or 15 for me.
> 
> 11 has the cool dark skin and a unique shell shape
> 
> 15 has a bright red face and a butt print scute and a batman symbol scute. I'm just not sure how long Those will stay there


I personally like 15 for sure!


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm falling asleep guys. I've got to go. Babble at you in the early hours. Sleep well my friends.
> View attachment 89729



Oh no he didn't. That's the most colorful, cutest yet!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Sooooo I applied at pets mart... So cliché I know..


I worked at a petsmart. The hire for sob stories. You're a teenager, and you really, really need the money because your parents don't give you money for your tortoises, and your a student.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I worked at a petsmart. The hire for sob stories. You're a teenager, and you really, really need the money because your parents don't give you money for your tortoises, and your a student.



I wonder if things got better there for torts. I realize that there's limited space to house them, but, I always feel bad for them


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah. It's sad. That's why I quit.


----------



## sibi

I wish I had the power to create a new universe for all animal to live life as they were meant to live!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good whenever you are! 
Quick question, what day/time is it where you are? 
It's Friday 8:19 AM


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> I realize that there's limited space to house them, but, I always feel bad for them


Some are better than others, but no one of them will met the forum's standards. Here they house them without heat/lighting/water. They also give bad diets/substrate... Everything they basically do is wrong.


----------



## Abdulla6169

LoutheRussian said:


> I can't keep up with all of you anymore. I'm so lost in this group anymore. Thanks for all you did though
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


We are all lost at some time (Some more than others  )


----------



## taza

Good Morning! I got up at 5 am to go to the picket line.some of you may not know but the city of Guelph locked out transit. So no buses which has been terrible for the public who rely on the bus for work, medical appointments etc.Also has been aweful for us drivers too I live alone and no pay has been real hard. anyways I noticed my phone blinking and it was a text from my picket captain A tentative agreement has been made!!!!!!!!! and to enjoy the weekend. So hopefully it will be a vote yes to get back to work. Thanks for listening
Sandy


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone  happy Friday!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Good whenever you are!
> Quick question, what day/time is it where you are?
> It's Friday 8:19 AM


Friday September 1st- 3:52 a.m.


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning and yay I slept.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning and yes, sleep is always good.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We currently are experiencing a minor lightning event with light drizzle. We need the moisture, but the fire producing lightning, not so much...

Everyone should check out the free book download I just posted in the books,movie section. Yes, free. No strings.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Friday September 1st- 3:52 a.m.



September? Ummm...August.


----------



## smarch

Good Morning everyone. Its my early work day, and I slept horrible. Apparently my brain decided to give me nightmares and horrible dreams... great start to a day. hopefully surfng the pictures section and reading on torts will distract me, because I feel pretty down right now


----------



## tortdad

My morning has completely sucked..... Mother Nature has been putting a hurting on one of my job sites


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> Good whenever you are!
> Quick question, what day/time is it where you are?
> It's Friday 8:19 AM


It's 5:53 Am on Friday, here.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> My morning has completely sucked..... Mother Nature has been putting a hurting on one of my job sites


 We seem to be just having a pile of poop morning! Hopefully things perk up and nature decides to be kinder


----------



## smarch

T33's Torts said:


> It's 5:53 Am on Friday, here.


 7:55 AM here!


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh my god. Somehow, I screwed that up. It's 4: 56 am, Friday the first.


----------



## smarch

T33's Torts said:


> Oh my god. Somehow, I screwed that up. It's 4: 56 am, Friday the first.


 early bird! and its easy to do, its almost 5 and that's what you think, so 5 ends up popping up not 4 when you think to write. ive done it to a friend before and basically told her i'd long since picked her up haha


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> It's 5:53 Am on Friday, here.



I'm 2 hours ahead of you


----------



## smarch

I often forget we're from different time zones and all over the world! I just assume everyones like right next door since we all get along so well... OMG can you imagine!? Lets go buy an island and all move in and be neighbors. We could call it something like New Tortoiseland. gotta be a big island though so we have tons of room for the lil and not so little) tortoises!  Who's in!!??


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> I worked at a petsmart. The hire for sob stories. You're a teenager, and you really, really need the money because your parents don't give you money for your tortoises, and your a student.


Is that so? Lol.


----------



## lisa127

Good morning!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Today be my last day at the Tuesday morning job. Had to wake up at 5 and unload a truck... Yay. I go back at 11.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Is that so? Lol.


I'm serious! That's why 85% of their staff are young kids who don't know what they're doing.


----------



## lisa127

T33's Torts said:


> I'm serious! That's why 85% of their staff are young kids who don't know what they're doing.


The PetSmart near us does not hire anyone under 18. My kids are not teens anymore, but when they were young and in high school they tried to apply there. They said they had to wait until they were 18.

I worked there part time when my kids were little and I was bored from being a SAHM. I was about 30 at the time I think. And yes, I felt old working there...lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

The one I worked at had a few volunteer type staff who were probably 16, but I think they were mostly over 18.


----------



## tortadise

Morning all. Little B says gimme a biscuit? Even though I gave him a wild hog jaw to chew on. Without the tusk and teeth of course.


----------



## lisa127

tortadise said:


> Morning all. Little B says gimme a biscuit? Even though I gave him a wild hog jaw to chew on. Without the tusk and teeth of course.
> 
> View attachment 89743


What a beauty!!


----------



## lisa127

Keeping on the food theme, oatmeal with fresh blueberries for breakfast. Yum!


----------



## tortadise

lisa127 said:


> What a beauty!!


He's a great boy. Getting old though. Starting to get the lumps and not jump as much. He's blind in his right eye too. Gonna miss him when he goes.


----------



## ShadowRancher

tortadise said:


> Morning all. Little B says gimme a biscuit? Even though I gave him a wild hog jaw to chew on. Without the tusk and teeth of course.
> 
> View attachment 89743



Such a cute! of course he wants more treats!


----------



## lisa127

tortadise said:


> He's a great boy. Getting old though. Starting to get the lumps and not jump as much. He's blind in his right eye too. Gonna miss him when he goes.


I'm dealing with that too. My heart dog turned 13 yesterday. Her back legs don't work real well anymore and she is deaf as could be. And the vet always calls her the lumpy girl! Her vision seems to be good though!


----------



## sibi

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone  happy Friday!


Good morning to you! Love to hear from you


----------



## tortadise

lisa127 said:


> I'm dealing with that too. My heart dog turned 13 yesterday. Her back legs don't work real well anymore and she is deaf as could be. And the vet always calls her the lumpy girl! Her vision seems to be good though!


He will be 14 in November. He's hanging in there killed a raccoon few weeks ago, plays with the other dogs and just keeps on going. Country life sure gives good life for dogs. Have a 21 year old wiener dog. She's hanging in there too. Completely blind and still gets around fine.


----------



## sibi

smarch said:


> Good Morning everyone. Its my early work day, and I slept horrible. Apparently my brain decided to give me nightmares and horrible dreams... great start to a day. hopefully surfng the pictures section and reading on torts will distract me, because I feel pretty down right now



Cheer up! Each day brings new things on the table. We're your friends, and we want you to be happy today, okay Sarah ?


----------



## Elohi

Good morning. Slow start here.


----------



## tortdad

Who's next? I need some pesants


tortoisetime565 said:


> Today be my last day at the Tuesday morning job. Had to wake up at 5 and unload a truck... Yay. I go back at 11.


 Getting up early builds character.... At least that's I've been telling myself the past 18 years


----------



## smarch

sibi said:


> Cheer up! Each day brings new things on the table. We're your friends, and we want you to be happy today, okay Sarah ?


 Ive been cheered up a little reading about torts all day.. and of course working It really is this community that helps me stay happy, you guys are the best


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> I'm serious! That's why 85% of their staff are young kids who don't know what they're doing.


 

Burn....She said you fit right it, lol

:stirring pot with a big spoon:


----------



## sibi

tortadise said:


> He will be 14 in November. He's hanging in there killed a raccoon few weeks ago, plays with the other dogs and just keeps on going. Country life sure gives good life for dogs. Have a 21 year old wiener dog. She's hanging in there too. Completely blind and still gets around fine.



He's adorable! You see, he doesn't know how old he is . That's why he goes about like he was a teenager LOL Kelly, you're doing good with your animals


----------



## tortdad

Im seriously contemplating saying F it and buying both tort #11 and #15 from Jeff..................... Help, someone either talk some sense into me or help go completely crazy and talk me into both.


----------



## sibi

Morning Monica. It's always a slow start for me to keep up with you youngsters


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> Im seriously contemplating saying F it and buying both tort #11 and #15 from Jeff..................... Help, someone either talk some sense into me or help go completely crazy and talk me into both.


Hahahaha right, like any of us will not encourage you to get both, even if it takes a third paycheck LOL.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Im seriously contemplating saying F it and buying both tort #11 and #15 from Jeff..................... Help, someone either talk some sense into me or help go completely crazy and talk me into both.


 We all know how it is, might as well save the time you'll end up with both anyways


----------



## Ashes

tortdad said:


> Im seriously contemplating saying F it and buying both tort #11 and #15 from Jeff..................... Help, someone either talk some sense into me or help go completely crazy and talk me into both.


I say go with your gut. I like the #15 - batman, hello?!

Good morning tort peeps. I'm still laying in bed because I have so much to do but don't wanna get up... :/ I just wanna sleep..

Sarah (or Sara?), why the bad dreams? They suck.

Luke? Knock that off. I can only get on rarely anymore - just start over, you don't have to read everything.. I just interject what I wanna say that's a completely new subject. Lol.


----------



## sibi

tortdad said:


> Im seriously contemplating saying F it and buying both tort #11 and #15 from Jeff..................... Help, someone either talk some sense into me or help go completely crazy and talk me into both.



Com'on! You know u can't get both now. We don't want the kids to go w/o food or something . Get #15, and forget about it LOL


----------



## tortdad

sibi said:


> Morning Monica. It's always a slow start for me to keep up with you youngsters


 

Speaking of which. What constitutes a youngster and old geezer around here. Is there a middle row option? I know some of you guys/gals are teens and early 20's (youngsters) and some of you are ....ummm older. Im 36. Is that geezer or what?


----------



## Elohi

I'm having one of those mom moments when you look at your adorable little toddler and wonder why time can't be slowed down. She will be 3 in exactly a month. -sigh-
This little child has done nothing but hurry all three of these years. The kid is brilliant and does everything far ahead of schedule. She makes her own schedule and doesn't like anything slow her down. She is quite the little fireball. I wonder what her third year will bring! Haha!!


----------



## sibi

Morning Ashley !


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortdad said:


> Im seriously contemplating saying F it and buying both tort #11 and #15 from Jeff..................... Help, someone either talk some sense into me or help go completely crazy and talk me into both.



Exactly how much would your wifey murder you? Is the risk worth the reward?


----------



## sibi

tortdad said:


> Speaking of which. What constitutes a youngster and old geezer around here. Is there a middle row option? I know some of you guys/gals are teens and early 20's (youngsters) and some of you are ....ummm older. Im 36. Is that geezer or what?



That's prime! You're a primer,lol


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> Speaking of which. What constitutes a youngster and old geezer around here. Is there a middle row option? I know some of you guys/gals are teens and early 20's (youngsters) and some of you are ....ummm older. Im 36. Is that geezer or what?



Isaiah says old is 30. He will change his mind on that soon enough LOL. 

I have never looked at midlife and thought it was old, even as a child. Old to me was someone nearing the senior years, which obviously varies from person to person. 

I'm 35 and while I often feel old, I know I'm really not that old. And with any luck at all, I'll make it to old.


----------



## Kerryann

People think I am weird because I hate cilantro so much. My allergy doc said it's an allergy but now I know it's deeper seeded. http://mic.com/articles/93345/if-yo...=takepart&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=July
I will admit it's not the only thing that makes me weird.


----------



## tortdad

sibi said:


> That's prime! You're a primer,lol


 

I knew I liked your for a reason


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortdad said:


> Speaking of which. What constitutes a youngster and old geezer around here. Is there a middle row option? I know some of you guys/gals are teens and early 20's (youngsters) and some of you are ....ummm older. Im 36. Is that geezer or what?



I'm 22.

I think you're not quite middle yet.


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> I'm having one of those mom moments when you look at your adorable little toddler and wonder why time can't be slowed down. She will be 3 in exactly a month. -sigh-
> This little child has done nothing but hurry all three of these years. The kid is brilliant and does everything far ahead of schedule. She makes her own schedule and doesn't like anything slow her down. She is quite the little fireball. I wonder what her third year will bring! Haha!!



I know what you're saying. My boy, when he was three, was as cute as a button . I wished then that he'd stay that way forever-sigh- Now, he's in his prime, working in Washington DC, mixing with the top brass. I hardly see him anymore


----------



## tortdad

Kerryann said:


> People think I am weird because I hate cilantro so much. My allergy doc said it's an allergy but now I know it's deeper seeded. http://mic.com/articles/93345/if-yo...=takepart&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=July
> I will admit it's not the only thing that makes me weird.


 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Cilantro. Its goes in just about everything for me


----------



## StarSapphire22

Kerryann said:


> People think I am weird because I hate cilantro so much. My allergy doc said it's an allergy but now I know it's deeper seeded. http://mic.com/articles/93345/if-yo...=takepart&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=July
> I will admit it's not the only thing that makes me weird.



I also hate cilantro. It tastes like soap. Funny enough, so does my mom.

I'm allergic to showers (I sneeze constantly), and I get the hiccups immediately upon entering Home Depot. You're not the only weirdo.

Oh, and I am incapable of pronouncing the word refrigerator at a reasonable speaking speed. It comes out fridgerfrator unless I slow waaaaayyyyy down.


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> I'm having one of those mom moments when you look at your adorable little toddler and wonder why time can't be slowed down. She will be 3 in exactly a month. -sigh-
> This little child has done nothing but hurry all three of these years. The kid is brilliant and does everything far ahead of schedule. She makes her own schedule and doesn't like anything slow her down. She is quite the little fireball. I wonder what her third year will bring! Haha!!


 

I find myself doing this all the time with my 3 and 1 year old. I've got 4 older ones and it never bothered me before but now im "fixed" so these are it for me and it makes me sad to know I wont have babies running around anymore


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> I also hate cilantro. It tastes like soap. Funny enough, so does my mom.
> 
> I'm allergic to showers (I sneeze constantly), and I get the hiccups immediately upon entering Home Depot. You're not the only weirdo.
> 
> Oh, and I am incapable of pronouncing the word refrigerator at a reasonable speaking speed. It comes out fridgerfrator unless I slow waaaaayyyyy down.


 
Just Home Depot or Lowes too. Maybe your allergic to the color orange. My 2nd Job is working the lumber dept at Home Depot


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> I find myself doing this all the time with my 3 and 1 year old. I've got 4 older ones and it never bothered me before but now im "fixed" so these are it for me and it makes me sad to know I wont have babies running around anymore



I have a 13 yr old and an 11 yr old too and I have similar moments with them too but the youngest seems to trigger more of those moments because early childhood is a time of such rapid development. And she is my last. No more babies. At least no more babies of the human variety lol.


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortdad said:


> Just Home Depot or Lowes too. Maybe your allergic to the color orange. My 2nd Job is working the lumber dept at Home Depot



Just HomeDepot. It can't be that, because I used to be such a regular at Home Depot with my stepdad when I was little that I got my own apron, LOL.


----------



## tortadise

tortdad said:


> Im seriously contemplating saying F it and buying both tort #11 and #15 from Jeff..................... Help, someone either talk some sense into me or help go completely crazy and talk me into both.


Do it


----------



## Yvonne G

So, the question was asked of Tiff about 150 million pages ago, "Is Dylan still hospitalized?" I waded through all those pages searching for the answer, and, unless I missed it, Tiff still hasn't told us.

This is me waiting with bated breath:


----------



## Elohi

I think she did answer? I think I read he was in the hospital.


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> I think she did answer? I think I read he was in the hospital.


Why is he in the hospital?


----------



## sibi

Kerryann said:


> People think I am weird because I hate cilantro so much. My allergy doc said it's an allergy but now I know it's deeper seeded. http://mic.com/articles/93345/if-yo...=takepart&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=July
> I will admit it's not the only thing that makes me weird.



Good morning Kerryann! Interesting article on cilantro. It's definitely acquired taste, at least for me it was. But, like bitter herbs, I can really enjoy it!


----------



## tortdad

tortadise said:


> Why is he in the hospital?


 
This I don't know but I'm pretty sure the answer was yes, still there.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm not sure I have it correct, but I'm thinking because of his cancer he was having extreme pain and the doctors had taken him off his regular meds.


----------



## Elohi

I like a cilantro but it's a pretty powerful taste.


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortadise said:


> Why is he in the hospital?



Dylan has cancer...in his chest lining I believe? They took him off Chemo. He's in the hospital for now, but did get to join Tiff on an excursion to the aquarium earlier this week to hear the happy news.

I don't know if Tiff really wants to talk about it, guys.


----------



## tortdad

well, time for me to load up and head out to my muddy jobsite. Someone like this post so I can click on it later and start catching up right where I left off.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortdad said:


> Burn....She said you fit right it, lol
> 
> :stirring pot with a big spoon:


Well... Kevin, you know you wouldn't...


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Dylan has cancer...in his chest lining I believe? They took him off Chemo. He's in the hospital for now, but did get to join Tiff on an excursion to the aquarium earlier this week to hear the happy news.
> 
> I don't know if Tiff really wants to talk about it, guys.


Sorry, I had to pin Charlie down. God that dog is massive. 
Jessica pretty much nailed it


----------



## tortadise

StarSapphire22 said:


> Dylan has cancer...in his chest lining I believe? They took him off Chemo. He's in the hospital for now, but did get to join Tiff on an excursion to the aquarium earlier this week to hear the happy news.
> 
> I don't know if Tiff really wants to talk about it, guys.


Very well. I'll derail it by showing a lovely 12 year old timber wolf. Very cool animal. Can't be petted but was super sweet. Came to you when he wanted attention.


He was a rescue. Was going to be euthanized just because he is a wolf. I believe in recusing these majestic mammals but not purchasing them, which is what many people do.

He's around 136 pounds


----------



## T33's Torts

Wow! Amazing. 

Charlie's been licky-crazy because I haven't been wearing makeup. I'm training him to sit on the scale.


----------



## StarSapphire22

HOLY CRAP. I just realized, now that it’s August 1st, we’re getting married this month. I can’t breathe a little.


----------



## tortadise

StarSapphire22 said:


> HOLY CRAP. I just realized, now that it’s August 1st, we’re getting married this month. I can’t breathe a little.


Before you know it, you will be on your 50 year anniversary. Time has no ability to slow or stop.


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortadise said:


> Before you know it, you will be on your 50 year anniversary. Time has no ability to slow or stop.



Not helpful Kelly! LOL


----------



## sibi

tortadise said:


> Very well. I'll derail it by showing a lovely 12 year old timber wolf. Very cool animal. Can't be petted but was super sweet. Came to you when he wanted attention.
> 
> 
> He was a rescue. Was going to be euthanized just because he is a wolf. I believe in recusing these majestic mammals but not purchasing them, which is what many people do.
> 
> He's around 136 pounds
> View attachment 89747



Wow Kelly! The wolf is wonderful looking. I new a family who had about 4wolves,mand they were much thinner and fearful looking. This one could pass for a regular dog. You say he can't be petted? Have you tried? How do you feed him, and what?


----------



## lisa127

tortadise said:


> He will be 14 in November. He's hanging in there killed a raccoon few weeks ago, plays with the other dogs and just keeps on going. Country life sure gives good life for dogs. Have a 21 year old wiener dog. She's hanging in there too. Completely blind and still gets around fine.


21???? OMG! I know small dogs live longer, but that is really old! My 13 year old still wants to play, but she physically just can't do what she wants anymore. I have a 6 year old shih Tzu that just doesn't seem to understand why she doesn't run around the yard with him anymore. Poor little guy. He doesn't get it.


----------



## taza

smarch said:


> I often forget we're from different time zones and all over the world! I just assume everyones like right next door since we all get along so well... OMG can you imagine!? Lets go buy an island and all move in and be neighbors. We could call it something like New Tortoiseland. gotta be a big island though so we have tons of room for the lil and not so little) tortoises!  Who's in!!??


I'm in!


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Not helpful Kelly! LOL


It's really a compliment to be married 50 years to the same person. Shoo, I couldn't manage that three times over


----------



## lisa127

tortadise said:


> Very well. I'll derail it by showing a lovely 12 year old timber wolf. Very cool animal. Can't be petted but was super sweet. Came to you when he wanted attention.
> 
> 
> He was a rescue. Was going to be euthanized just because he is a wolf. I believe in recusing these majestic mammals but not purchasing them, which is what many people do.
> 
> He's around 136 pounds
> View attachment 89747


Is he a wolf hybrid? He does not look pure wolf. But he sure is gorgeous!!


----------



## sibi

taza said:


> I'm in!



Me too, but I want the house on the only hill on the island


----------



## tortadise

lisa127 said:


> 21???? OMG! I know small dogs live longer, but that is really old! My 13 year old still wants to play, but she physically just can't do what she wants anymore. I have a 6 year old shih Tzu that just doesn't seem to understand why she doesn't run around the yard with him anymore. Poor little guy. He doesn't get it.


Yeah she's very old. My moms dog. Also my mom is a naturopathic doctor so she gives all the dogs like super supplements, bone meal, liver oil, crazy mineral clays and herbs and stuff. So obviously what she advises people and animals works. She's "healed" have to say heal because can't say "cure" cancer in many many people given weeks to live when she had a practice. Pretty crazy how things from nature can cure and heal things caused by our creations and chemicals in our foods and medicines. Anyways blah blah. She's an old dog. Eats 3-5 times a day. We give her whatever she wants because she's so old. Still kicking it though.


----------



## tortadise

lisa127 said:


> Is he a wolf hybrid? He does not look pure wolf. But he sure is gorgeous!!


Think he has some malamute in him.


----------



## tortadise

sibi said:


> Wow Kelly! The wolf is wonderful looking. I new a family who had about 4wolves,mand they were much thinner and fearful looking. This one could pass for a regular dog. You say he can't be petted? Have you tried? How do you feed him, and what?


I can't pet him. But the owner can. The owners husband can't either. He respects the people he's around, but does not take to being physically touched or manipulated unless it's the wife. He bonded to her. He will attack if nonsense is happening. Like play fighting and very protective over other dogs. Definitely has true wolf characteristics.


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> HOLY CRAP. I just realized, now that it’s August 1st, we’re getting married this month. I can’t breathe a little.



Wow Jess, my son got married on August 8th, and my Bd is the 14th! Wonderful month


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> Wow Jess, my son got married on August 8th, and my Bd is the 14th! Wonderful month



August 22nd!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

tortadise said:


> Very well. I'll derail it by showing a lovely 12 year old timber wolf. Very cool animal. Can't be petted but was super sweet. Came to you when he wanted attention.
> 
> 
> He was a rescue. Was going to be euthanized just because he is a wolf. I believe in recusing these majestic mammals but not purchasing them, which is what many people do.
> 
> He's around 136 pounds
> View attachment 89747


WOW! ! ! 

This is a wolf alright.....


----------



## sibi

Good morning, Steven!


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Good morning, Steven!


Good Morning my Fair Lady! ! !


----------



## Elohi

Hey Steven! How are you?


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Hey Steven! How are you?


I'm doing great.

If you come to northern CA this days you will feel like you are in TX. we had hot weather for the past two weeks, all in high 90th inland and 105 F in some places. 

We are HOT for sure...............and drought! ! ! !


----------



## lisa127

complete opposite of here. chilly and wet!


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> I'm doing great.
> 
> If you come to northern CA this days you will feel like you are in TX. we had hot weather for the past two weeks, all in high 90th inland and 105 F in some places.
> 
> We are HOT for sure...............and drought! ! ! !


Ugh, yeah. That sound like Texas all right. :0/
I saw an info graphic (map) posted by local news that said "not as humid" on it. I had to laugh, as it's not really been humid at all but apparently the locals sensed moisture in the air and called that humid haha. It's dry, they're nutso.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Good morning Kerryann! Interesting article on cilantro. It's definitely acquired taste, at least for me it was. But, like bitter herbs, I can really enjoy it!


it's not bitter to me. It tastes like soap.


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! !



Good morning Steven!


----------



## smarch

Ashes said:


> I say go with your gut. I like the #15 - batman, hello?!
> 
> Good morning tort peeps. I'm still laying in bed because I have so much to do but don't wanna get up... :/ I just wanna sleep..
> 
> Sarah (or Sara?), why the bad dreams? They suck.
> 
> Luke? Knock that off. I can only get on rarely anymore - just start over, you don't have to read everything.. I just interject what I wanna say that's a completely new subject. Lol.


 Sarah, and its usually the last name they get wrong... how do you spell a month wrong!!?? Started quite the entitlement for name mocking when I was in the marching band in high school lol... the "marching March"

Bad dreams mostly because I ended up going to bed in a less than great mood, and my ex still likes to haunt my dreams and they wake me up feeling like a pile of poo and wanting to crawl into a cave. Stupid dreams really but hurt all the same. I ended up wrecking my last fitted sheet from tossing around so much when I have them, because its like I know i'm dreaming and want to get out but have so much frustration.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Good morning Steven!


Good Morning my Fair Lady! ! !! 

21 day in-counting.........


----------



## StarSapphire22

I can't figure out what to do with my hairrrrrrr. And I'm getting married 3 weeks from today!


----------



## Ashes

smarch said:


> Sarah, and its usually the last name they get wrong... how do you spell a month wrong!!?? Started quite the entitlement for name mocking when I was in the marching band in high school lol... the "marching March"
> 
> Bad dreams mostly because I ended up going to bed in a less than great mood, and my ex still likes to haunt my dreams and they wake me up feeling like a pile of poo and wanting to crawl into a cave. Stupid dreams really but hurt all the same. I ended up wrecking my last fitted sheet from tossing around so much when I have them, because its like I know i'm dreaming and want to get out but have so much frustration.


People spell march wrong?! Lol. Now that's entertaining. 

I wish I could say those dreams go away - but I wouldn't know. They lessen for sure! But I still have some bad dreams and I wake up so angry at my fiancé I almost think the anger is real (we went through a rough patch). But I still dream about my ex - not that I like it, but I do. And he treated me horribly.  the best you can do is to put your mind elsewhere - don't go to bed angry or sad. Find something that really makes you happy and do that right before bed. Like, read a chapter of a book - then when you go to bed, relive that chapter in your head or play it out further. That's what I do when I wanna get my mind off of things. Unfortunately, we can't control dreams..... *mumbles* stupid dreams.......


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> I can't figure out what to do with my hairrrrrrr. And I'm getting married 3 weeks from today!


Do you want it up or down?!


----------



## bouaboua

It will be fine Jessica. what ever style you may pick......


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Ugh, yeah. That sound like Texas all right. :0/
> I saw an info graphic (map) posted by local news that said "not as humid" on it. I had to laugh, as it's not really been humid at all but apparently the locals sensed moisture in the air and called that humid haha. It's dry, they're nutso.


So my wife will take entire day off from cooking today. 

I made breakfast already and we will go out for lunch and dinner today. Too hot for her by the stove.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> Do you want it up or down?!



Up! And my hair is stick straight. Even perms last 5 minutes, tops.

So it can't be curly (which is like impossible!) and has to be able to hold up to Fargo wind outside. I want something kinda retro-y.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm a believer that about 25% of dream time is spent entertaining the mind! with 75% of dream time spent processing information that need so be processed and compartmentalized by the brain. The language of the brain is pictures. It's good to have those “bad" dreams because your then removing,(ultimately) those things from active thought. Ok. Back to work.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! !


Morning Steven


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> Up! And my hair is stick straight. Even perms last 5 minutes, tops.
> 
> So it can't be curly (which is like impossible!) and has to be able to hold up to Fargo wind outside. I want something kinda retro-y.


http://www.brides.com/wedding-dress...wedding-hairstyles-for-straight-hair#slide=14
Give that link a try. I have pin straight hair as well. Like, as straight as hair can possibly be. I used to hate it but I've learned to like it over the years.


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> I can't figure out what to do with my hairrrrrrr. And I'm getting married 3 weeks from today!


Ugh! Me too  and I'm meeting with my hair and make up person next Friday. 
Here's something you will appreciate. When I reminded Randy of the hair and make up appointment next week, his response was, "oh baby you will look just fine without your hair and make up not done for the wedding" 
I had to walk out of the room


----------



## lisa127

AZtortMom said:


> Ugh! Me too  and I'm meeting with my hair and make up person next Friday.
> Here's something you will appreciate. When I reminded Randy of the hair and make up appointment next week, his response was, "oh baby you will look just fine without your hair and make up not done for the wedding"
> I had to walk out of the room


I did my own hair and makeup for mine, believe it or not.


----------



## AZtortMom

lisa127 said:


> I did my own hair and makeup for mine, believe it or not.


I wish I was that good


----------



## lisa127

AZtortMom said:


> I wish I was that good


It wasn't good...lol. I just knew what I was used to and knew I wouldn't like what anyone else did!


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Steven


Hello my Fair Lady. How are you??


----------



## lisa127

AZtortMom said:


> I wish I was that good


Here's a pic of me dancing with my father at my wedding. As you see, I really didn't do too much with my hair...lol. But that's how I was comfortable. Keep in mind, this was in the early 90's.


----------



## bouaboua

Would you ladies stop worry about the hair thing??????

You all will be the prettiest bride of your wedding day. Any hair style will be fine and because your personality and inner beauty will out shine any girl that attended your wedding. You all will be just fine.


----------



## bouaboua

lisa127 said:


> Here's a pic of me dancing with my father at my wedding. As you see, I really didn't do too much with my hair...lol. But that's how I was comfortable. Keep in mind, this was in the early 90's.



BEAUTIFUL! ! ! ! ! ! Even for the early 90's standard.


----------



## lisa127

bouaboua said:


> BEAUTIFUL! ! ! ! ! ! Even for the early 90's standard.


Thank you! Even for.....what, were we ugly in the early 90's??...lol


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Up! And my hair is stick straight. Even perms last 5 minutes, tops.
> 
> So it can't be curly (which is like impossible!) and has to be able to hold up to Fargo wind outside. I want something kinda retro-y.


My hair does this stupid beach-wavy thing. STUPIDITY!


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> Up! And my hair is stick straight. Even perms last 5 minutes, tops.
> 
> So it can't be curly (which is like impossible!) and has to be able to hold up to Fargo wind outside. I want something kinda retro-y.


 how long and what color is your hair


----------



## bouaboua

bouaboua said:


> BEAUTIFUL! ! ! ! ! ! Even for the early 90's standard.


Yeah......You don't want to see mine..........LOL.......

I'm the definition of ugly in any era.


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortdad said:


> how long and what color is your hair



My hair is pretty long. About midback. And dark brown. I shared a picture recently...I'll find it.


----------



## tortdad




----------



## lisa127

bouaboua said:


> Yeah......You don't want to see mine..........LOL.......
> 
> I'm the definition of ugly in any era.


You know what would be even better? Posting our pics from the 70's!! Yuck!...lol


----------



## bouaboua

This is what I did in a 100 F heat yesterday for my Sulcata.

All for the happiness of my wife and our sully.


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> My hair is pretty long. About midback. And dark brown. I shared a picture recently...I'll find it.


You could probably do a lot with that. Nice and long, gives you a lot of options.


----------



## tortdad




----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


>


Is this one of the movie star??


----------



## tortdad




----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


>


Please don't tell my wife that I'm looking at another beautiful woman.......


----------



## tortdad




----------



## StarSapphire22

tortdad said:


>




My hair cant do any curls though! I would love something like that, but alas...


----------



## T33's Torts

I think, Jess, that you should just pin the front up. Leave it straight and simple.


----------



## tortdad

bouaboua said:


> Please don't tell my wife that I'm looking at another beautiful woman.......



Bro code. I won't tell if you don't


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


>




My wife will not mind for this one........


----------



## smarch

Ashes said:


> People spell march wrong?! Lol. Now that's entertaining.
> 
> I wish I could say those dreams go away - but I wouldn't know. They lessen for sure! But I still have some bad dreams and I wake up so angry at my fiancé I almost think the anger is real (we went through a rough patch). But I still dream about my ex - not that I like it, but I do. And he treated me horribly.  the best you can do is to put your mind elsewhere - don't go to bed angry or sad. Find something that really makes you happy and do that right before bed. Like, read a chapter of a book - then when you go to bed, relive that chapter in your head or play it out further. That's what I do when I wanna get my mind off of things. Unfortunately, we can't control dreams..... *mumbles* stupid dreams.......


 Yeah apparently we live in a world where a month is impossible to spell, and a 5 letter one at that! Even if you say "march, like the month" you get marsh half the time and people still ask you to spell it...and the jokes! oh the jokes! But I get to have a whole month that's "mine" so the jokes on them

I know how the dreams can be, never with an ex since she was my first love and best friend, but i'm still sometimes haunted by high school dreams (that was a rough time for a lot of reasons!) But yeah last night I unfortunately ended up going to bed in a poor mood since for some stupid reason I decided looking through old pictures of high school on my facebook would make me feel better... it didn't and I stumbled across a picture of my Grammy who I lost last last year, and it was too late for me to do anything to calm down since I have to wake up an hour early on Fridays. I'm still working on relaxing techniques. sometimes reading helps sometimes it makes things worse... last summer when I binge read harry potter I couldn't ever sleep at night because that was all I saw when I closed my eyes! I love to "write" stories in my head at night though, usually just silly quirky things (especially helpful when I have a "crush" since lets face it im a romantic at heart and that energy needs to go somewhere) In high school I actually wrote the story out, I've been trying to focus to get myself into a new one, but my brains been really wanderey. 

Yeah the lack of control of dreams is very frustrating! Although sometimes it can be very interesting and wake up like how the heck did I think that was real, I flat out altered reality and people changed to other people constantly!? When I have god dreams theyre quite interesting lol


----------



## StarSapphire22

Here's my hair down for my bachelorette.


----------



## lisa127

I've been having some bad dreams since my nephew died because I was just replaying it over and over in my head all the time. Someone told me to try taking melatonin. I've been taking it for the past week and I think it's helping. Not only was I having bad dreams but I couldn't fall asleep or stay asleep. Which is what the melatonin seems to have helped with. Has anyone else tried that?


----------



## tortdad




----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> Here's my hair down for my bachelorette.


Your straight hair is beautiful! I agree with what someone else said. Keep it simple. Straight hair can be so beautiful all on it's own. Sleek you know?


----------



## smarch

BTW @Ashes thanks for understanding! I'm sure a lot of people do, I know i'm not alone in bad dreams but sometimes I just need to be told over and over that theyre not real or I need to relax, or basically just smacked upside the face. Sometimes ya just need someone to up and be like yup I feel your pain. So thanks, because right now its really all I needed (and of course distraction from the forum)


----------



## lisa127

tortdad said:


>


I like this.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann said:


> it's not bitter to me. It tastes like soap.



Herbal soap, umm...yummy


----------



## Ashes

bouaboua said:


> This is what I did in a 100 F heat yesterday for my Sulcata.
> 
> All for the happiness of my wife and our sully.
> 
> View attachment 89770
> View attachment 89771
> View attachment 89772
> View attachment 89773
> View attachment 89774
> View attachment 89775
> View attachment 89776
> View attachment 89777
> View attachment 89778
> View attachment 89779


That looks AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Ashes

tortdad said:


> Bro code. I won't tell if you don't


Lmfao!!! You two crack me up!


----------



## tortdad

Ashes said:


> Lmfao!!! You two crack me up!


 
you hear no evil nor see no evil

Walk away, nothing to see here!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm outdoors and its windy. Can't do down.


----------



## Ashes

smarch said:


> BTW @Ashes thanks for understanding! I'm sure a lot of people do, I know i'm not alone in bad dreams but sometimes I just need to be told over and over that theyre not real or I need to relax, or basically just smacked upside the face. Sometimes ya just need someone to up and be like yup I feel your pain. So thanks, because right now its really all I needed (and of course distraction from the forum)


You are quite welcome. It is nice to have people who understand... Hell, half the time I say to people "you know how it feels when ----" and they just look at me like, "uh...... no?" Well fine then - I'll be my loner self. lol.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm outdoors and its windy. Can't do down.


You will find the perfect hair, promise. Pinterest!


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> That looks AMAZING!!!!


And I think he like it........Or maybe a she...


----------



## lisa127

bouaboua said:


> And I think he like it........
> 
> View attachment 89790
> View attachment 89791


I think he does!! I'm so jealous. I want to live where I can have large tortoises!


----------



## smarch

Ashes said:


> You are quite welcome. It is nice to have people who understand... Hell, half the time I say to people "you know how it feels when ----" and they just look at me like, "uh...... no?" Well fine then - I'll be my loner self. lol.


 I tell Franklin, he always understands... at least he's never told me otherwise


----------



## StarSapphire22

I am like passing out at work. I tried eating food but I feel woozy and dizzy and lightheaded and I can't focus.

But if I leave, I'm fired. They said I *might* not be if I get a doctors note, but they don't know.

Seriously?


----------



## Ashes

smarch said:


> I tell Franklin, he always understands... at least he's never told me otherwise


Haha! Oh tort love.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> I am like passing out at work. I tried eating food but I feel woozy and dizzy and lightheaded and I can't focus.
> 
> But if I leave, I'm fired. They said I *might* not be if I get a doctors note, but they don't know.
> 
> Seriously?


Wth seriously??


----------



## smarch

Ashes said:


> Haha! Oh tort love.


 We were talking a few days ago about who needs people the tortoises will never leave and started me of getting me a little lady tort lol, I already say Franks the only man for me (since, well obviously... boys are yucky  no offense guys). Me and Frank have an odd relationship, I don't treat him like a fluffy pet but we have our moments, I mean I curl up with him on my chest and watch movies now and then, and tell him everything, he's emotionally like a cat or dog to other people.. Its amazing and crazy that he too can sense feelings like a cat or dog. When i'm sad and plop him on my chest he'll walk foreword a little and just stare at me. He's quite the special little guy, its a darn good thing I have him... and am here and have all of you


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good Evening  
:Tort: Was as the Zurich Zooh!
Zooh=Zoo
So I saw lots of animals (& took many photos  ), I also didn't like the Galapagos hatchlings enclosure that much... Here are some photos from my camera:


The hatchling waterers are raised above ground with dent for water holding, here's a clearer pic:

, it an open ropes one so it probably doesn't hold humidity... Oh, I'm getting a bit too picky about their tort enclosure, also are some vegetarian chicken (100% vegetarian)  it's was an Indian resturant with a little Middle Eastern cuisine:


Exciting day, hope all of you have a Good afternoon


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> You shouldn't stand on a chair, being pregnant and all. Lol. What if you fall?



Wait, Tif is pg??? What happened to the little girl who less then a year ago didn't even *like* boys and want any of the things in such a relationship????


----------



## Abdulla6169

Also bought Galapagos Greg from the Zooh! 
The name fits him:


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Jacqui! ! 

How are you?


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> I think he does!! I'm so jealous. I want to live where I can have large tortoises!



Why can't you have them?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Hello Jacqui! !
> 
> How are you?



Hi Steven!! *waves*

Depressed.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Hello Jacqui! !
> 
> How are you?


Hi, bouaboua! I know I'm not Jacqui, lol


----------



## Jacqui

I officially have a kitchen faucet, which doesn't leak from the sprayer hose, a new ceiling fan for the kitchen where both the lights and the fan work.  Outside all my leaking hoses are now not leaking (Theo the coonhound is so glad he doesn't get sprayed if he goes near the backdoor or his food dish while the water is running outside.).  I have another enclosure done (except the small touches)... can you tell Jeff was home?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Hi, bouaboua! I know I'm not Jacqui, lol



.... and are you ever so happy your not, Jacqui.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Hi Steven!! *waves*
> 
> Depressed.


Why????

You always so upbeat and provide conform for all of us. What happen? You need ice cream? or Coors?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I officially have a kitchen faucet, which doesn't leak from the sprayer hose, a new ceiling fan for the kitchen where both the lights and the fan work.  Outside all my leaking hoses are now not leaking (Theo the coonhound is so glad he doesn't get sprayed if he goes near the backdoor or his food dish while the water is running outside.).  I have another enclosure done (except the small touches)... can you tell Jeff was home?


OK. I got it.....

Jeff must be on the road again. Our best thought and wishes are with him and you. 

or....

Make bathroom shower leak so he will rush back again????


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Why????
> 
> You always so upbeat and provide conform for all of us. What happen? You need ice cream? or Coors?



Jeff just went back out on the road this morning. The first day or two are really hard for me. I don't like beer, but sometimes will take the first sip out of a really really cold can of beer. Ice cream is a good friend of mine.


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> Wait, Tif is pg??? What happened to the little girl who less then a year ago didn't even *like* boys and want any of the things in such a relationship????


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> Jeff just went back out on the road this morning. The first day or two are really hard for me. I don't like beer, but sometimes will take the first sip out of a really really cold can of beer. Ice cream is a good friend of mine.


 Sorry Jacqui. That sucks. Maybe you can come here! I have beer that neither Dyl or I can drink.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> OK. I got it.....
> 
> Jeff must be on the road again. Our best thought and wishes are with him and you.
> 
> or....
> 
> Make bathroom shower leak so he will rush back again????



His onocologist visit went well, back there in less then three months for a CT scan. However, his regular Dr wants him to do a stress test and wants it done before his next home time, so thinking a month from now for it. Of course his having health issues is a downer, but for me too there is the fact we are once more making large bills because of them. I worked so hard to get the darn things all paid off and now we are back in the hole.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Jeff just went back out on the road this morning. The first day or two are really hard for me. I don't like beer, but sometimes will take the first sip out of a really really cold can of beer. Ice cream is a good friend of mine.


Hi Jacqui,
I'm uninformed here, who's Jeff? 
Did I miss anything in my skimming?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Jeff just went back out on the road this morning. The first day or two are really hard for me. I don't like beer, but sometimes will take the first sip out of a really really cold can of beer. Ice cream is a good friend of mine.


 The ONLY beer i'll drink is Octoberfest! YUM! ... and OMG yay this year I can buy it myself!!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Jeff just went back out on the road this morning. The first day or two are really hard for me. I don't like beer, but sometimes will take the first sip out of a really really cold can of beer. Ice cream is a good friend of mine.


OK...........

So here they come........











You know I travel also. So I can tell your feeling. Same way here. I miss my wife and my torts very much. My wife also can not sleep well the first couple night after I go back to China. But this is the life style I have. I'm thankful and Grateful for it.


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> Sorry Jacqui. That sucks. Maybe you can come here! I have beer that neither Dyl or I can drink.



Believe me, I have other things besides beer I would like to come to CA for. ... like visiting Yvonne, eating with Steven and wife, and a few other folks I would like to meet in person... beer is just not on the list.  But thanks for the offer.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> OK...........
> 
> So here they come........
> 
> View attachment 89814
> View attachment 89815
> 
> 
> View attachment 89816
> 
> 
> View attachment 89817
> 
> 
> You know I travel also. So I can tell your feeling. Same way here. I miss my wife and my torts very much. My wife also can not sleep well the first couple night after I go back to China. But this is the life style I have. I'm thankful and Grateful for it.


The ice cream pics are killing me


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> Believe me, I have other things besides beer I would like to come to CA for. ... like visiting Yvonne, eating with Steven and wife, and a few other folks I would like to meet in person... beer is just not on the list.  But thanks for the offer.



I read this as "eating steven and his wife."

Oh boy.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Hi Jacqui,
> I'm uninformed here, who's Jeff?
> Did I miss anything in my skimming?



Jeff is my husband. He is still out on the road driving semi for a living. He has gastro cancer for which there is no cure, just a daily dose of very expensive chemo pills to try to keep it away as long as possible.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> OK...........
> 
> So here they come........
> 
> View attachment 89814
> View attachment 89815
> 
> 
> View attachment 89816
> 
> 
> View attachment 89817
> 
> 
> You know I travel also. So I can tell your feeling. Same way here. I miss my wife and my torts very much. My wife also can not sleep well the first couple night after I go back to China. But this is the life style I have. I'm thankful and Grateful for it.



Those are cute, but what no hot fudge sundaes or banana splits? lol


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> OK...........
> 
> You know I travel also. So I can tell your feeling. Same way here. I miss my wife and my torts very much. My wife also can not sleep well the first couple night after I go back to China. But this is the life style I have. I'm thankful and Grateful for it.



The sleeping part is easier for me, because when he is home we sleep in the semi (A/C which Jeff lives for). Then we he is gone, it's not like a big empty spot on the bed.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I read this as "eating steven and his wife."
> 
> Oh boy.



Kinky!


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> The ice cream pics are killing me



Which picture would you pick if you could have one to eat right now?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> His onocologist visit went well, back there in less then three months for a CT scan. However, his regular Dr wants him to do a stress test and wants it done before his next home time, so thinking a month from now for it. Of course his having health issues is a downer, but for me too there is the fact we are once more making large bills because of them. I worked so hard to get the darn things all paid off and now we are back in the hole.


Well.......

What we can do is taking one day at a time......I went through serious sickness (cancer) three years ago and thank God I still can have what I have, somewhat health enough to travel and work, to have my family and friend, a home to stay. I praise Him. I now know lots things are not in my control so I looking for the higher power for strength and wisdom. 

Keep you and Jeff in my thought and remember you all in front of my Lord. You all nice people.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Those are cute, but what no hot fudge sundaes or banana splits? lol


Sorry! ! ! 

I will remember next time. LOL>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Jeff is my husband. He is still out on the road driving semi for a living. He has gastro cancer for which there is no cure, just a daily dose of very expensive chemo pills to try to keep it away as long as possible.


I'm so sorry  I was just asking, if I waited for a minute, I would've had my answer. Good luck! Don't lose hope, a relative of mine was extremely sick (they were writing his death certificate until he woke up). He got sick while in Jordan, has really bad immunity now. Then he got sick again, so my Uncle's wife had seen him hooked up on the machine and saw how it was shaking him. She almost cried, but now he is able to breathe without the machine in the hospital & is improving a lot, and I hope a miracle happens for him.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Which picture would you pick if you could have one to eat right now?


All of them I would eat *virtually*, don't want any extra pounds while traveling, lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

@tortdad if I was you I'd take three (if I had a big yard!!!). If your wife goes crazy, I don't know you


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> The sleeping part is easier for me, because when he is home we sleep in the semi (A/C which Jeff lives for). Then we he is gone, it's not like a big empty spot on the bed.


My Mother in-law live with us. She also said that after I went on to my travel. The house seems become very empty. 

I'm glad those torts kept my wife busy and happy.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Sorry! ! !
> 
> I will remember next time. LOL>>>>>>>>>



You had better! lol


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm so sorry  I was just asking, if I waited for a minute, I would've had my answer. Good luck! Don't lose hope, a relative of mine was extremely sick (they were writing his death certificate until he woke up). He got sick while in Jordan, has really bad immunity now. Then he got sick again, so my Uncle's wife had seen him hooked up on the machine and saw how it was shaking him. She almost cried, but now he is able to breathe without the machine in the hospital & is improving a lot, and I hope a miracle happens for him.



We are holding out for eight more years, but will take every one we can get. Our main worry is if we will once more get help with his pills after his funding runs out in Sept. After insurance the cost is still about $1,500 a month for those darn little pills.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> My Mother in-law live with us. She also said that after I went on to my travel. The house seems become very empty.
> 
> I'm glad those torts kept my wife busy and happy.



It amazes me how empty one person or animal being gone makes the house, even if they never seem to be a big part of the going on in the home.


----------



## Jacqui

Last night was nice, my oldest daughter drove out for a visit... and to see her cat who now lives with us. Today she had an interview for my dream job... being a vet assistant. It's at the place where she already works which sells vet supplies, plus has a Vet office too.


----------



## Jacqui

Well I guess I should leave for a bit now (at library)... Yvonne if you see this I miss ya.... Noel and Sibi "Hi!" and the rest of you, too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Well I guess I should leave for a bit now (at library)... Yvonne if you see this I miss ya.... Noel and Sibi "Hi!" and the rest of you, too.


Hi Jacqui *waves*


----------



## Elohi

Well this day took a really really rotten turn


----------



## T33's Torts

Sorry Elohi.


----------



## tortdad

Well, I just made a deal for both torts. 

What are ya going to do, the deal was too good to pass up. 

Now to break it to my wife


----------



## T33's Torts

I just referred to you by your user name. LOL! #oldschoolforum-ing


----------



## T33's Torts

tortdad said:


> Well, I just made a deal for both torts.
> 
> What are ya going to do, the deal was too good to pass up.
> 
> Now to break it to my wife


I suggest flowers and candy. Just saying.


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> I suggest flowers and candy. Just saying.


It's better to ask forgiveness than ask permission. Lol

Tonight is date night so that will help me.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Looks like if I leave early today, no matter what, I'm fired.

This sucks. I can't even really do my job right now.


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> Looks like if I leave early today, no matter what, I'm fired.
> 
> This sucks. I can't even really do my job right now.


 I'm so sorry  I know I've either missed out on the reasoning or whatevers, but from what I understand its medical stuff causing all this? (sorry if i'm wrong and assuming). I know the pain, my senior year in high school I was practically crippled with stomach pain, we still don't really know what it was but the diagnosis was really bad acid reflux (GERD- but there was never any real proof accept there was some "pink" In the endoscopy) it caused me to have to quit colorguard since the pain was so bad, I missed a ton of school to get tests done constantly, sometimes could tough it out through school but not get to work. And no one saw my pain or understood, they just saw the crazy weight loss. It's probably not comparable, but yeah that's my story... hope it at least did something


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> It's probably not comparable, but yeah that's my story... hope it at least did something


It comparable, but jobs hurt more. They always cause emotional stress since they are hard to find (when they are good). Just hope a miracle happens soon


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> It comparable, but jobs hurt more. They always cause emotional stress since they are hard to find (when they are good). Just hope a miracle happens soon


 Well I mean I had a job at the time, an office job in sales (where stress is literally in the air) and while I didn't really have wok stress I did have school stress and graduating/finding a college stress which I'd say is up there too. But I get that through it all i'd lived with my parents and money was one less issue. But we're always here to listen to rants and worries anyways so I mean I guess its a fact we're all here without actually having to state it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Can I post something (having phone issues)?
Edit: I can, I thought I got banned again... Still can't get rid of that phobia! 
*sigh of relief*


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Well I mean I had a job at the time, an office job in sales (where stress is literally in the air) and while I didn't really have wok stress I did have school stress and graduating/finding a college stress which I'd say is up there too. But I get that through it all i'd lived with my parents and money was one less issue. But we're always here to listen to rants and worries anyways so I mean I guess its a fact we're all here without actually having to state it.


Is it still that bad? Any improvements?


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Well this day took a really really rotten turn


Sorry Elohi. What happen? Your X again??


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> Sorry Elohi. What happen? Your X again??



He's a jerkface.


----------



## bouaboua

I think little pig like it.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> He's a jerkface.


Sorry to say it. but I have to agree with you 100%.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Is it still that bad? Any improvements?


 The stomachs pretty ok most of the time. It started being better right as I got put on super PPI acid blockers for the stomach (Nexium) as well as an anxiety medication. # years later I decided to stop the stomach pills since the really deplete calcium (osteoporosis) and iron (anemia) so it wasn't worth it anymore. Some days when I eat foods that are too spicey/acidic i'll be in pain but its no where near where it used to be. 
My stress is probably worse than then dealing with graduating college soon! But I guess I handle it better now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> The stomachs pretty ok most of the time. It started being better right as I got put on super PPI acid blockers for the stomach (Nexium) as well as an anxiety medication. # years later I decided to stop the stomach pills since the really deplete calcium (osteoporosis) and iron (anemia) so it wasn't worth it anymore. Some days when I eat foods that are too spicey/acidic i'll be in pain but its no where near where it used to be.
> My stress is probably worse than then dealing with graduating college soon! But I guess I handle it better now.


Ok, that's good


----------



## StarSapphire22

Working on programs for the wedding with mommy.

This is the proof of the text.


It'll be laid over these, so it has a gold border.



This is the back. All have different paper. Some have bows, and some have blingythingies.



And how guests will see them!


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Sorry Elohi. What happen? Your X again??


 
Yes 
He had my 11 yr old daughter and I bawling. Too much unnecessary stress.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Yes
> He had my 11 yr old daughter and I bawling. Too much unnecessary stress.


Aww! That must suck. Hope he gets his mind straight


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jessica, those wedding invites fit your style


----------



## Abdulla6169

Fireworks! Happy birthday Switzerland


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> We are holding out for eight more years, but will take every one we can get. Our main worry is if we will once more get help with his pills after his funding runs out in Sept. After insurance the cost is still about $1,500 a month for those darn little pills.


That sucks. I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Working on programs for the wedding with mommy.
> 
> This is the proof of the text.
> View attachment 89838
> 
> It'll be laid over these, so it has a gold border.
> View attachment 89840
> 
> 
> This is the back. All have different paper. Some have bows, and some have blingythingies.
> View attachment 89841
> 
> 
> And how guests will see them!
> View attachment 89842


I like it. 

Very cool and special.


----------



## StarSapphire22

They're fans, in case it's hot. Not like Fargo is ever short on wind, but.... LOL


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> They're fans, in case it's hot. Not like Fargo is ever short on wind, but.... LOL


I thought they were handles for easy grabbing... Guess different places think differently (I totally forgot that's you can have weddings outside- almost impossible here, except in windy winter).


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> They're fans, in case it's hot. Not like Fargo is ever short on wind, but.... LOL


I like em though! I haven't decided how I'm going to do mine.... :/


----------



## StarSapphire22

Favors! Only half the basket is filled, but you get the idea.  We're gonna stick some flowers along the edges of the basket and along the handle to pretty it up a little.


----------



## Ashes

I like those too! We might go with air plants or antique handmade key bottle openers..... But it's so expensive!!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> I like those too! We might go with air plants or antique handmade key bottle openers..... But it's so expensive!!!



You should be able to find airplants for about $1 a piece. Then just bulk order mason jars or something. Shouldn't be more than $2/person with airplants.

This was like $30 for 100 test tubes and like $20 for a big bag of seed.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Favors! Only half the basket is filled, but you get the idea.  We're gonna stick some flowers along the edges of the basket and along the handle to pretty it up a little.
> View attachment 89850


Very unique.......


----------



## StarSapphire22

Here's how I incorporated turtles in the wedding. It's our guest book! Each person can sign an animal, then we'll hang it in our home. It's about 20x30 I think.


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> I like those too! We might go with air plants or antique handmade key bottle openers..... But it's so expensive!!!


I will vote for airplane...............because I like airplane and collect die-cast airplane.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Here's how I incorporated turtles in the wedding. It's our guest book! Each person can sign an animal, then we'll hang it in our home. It's about 20x30 I think.
> 
> View attachment 89851


WOW! ! ! ! This is nice....

Talking about unique. Maybe some one can come up with a all tortoise one.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> I like those too! We might go with air plants or antique handmade key bottle openers..... But it's so expensive!!!


Air plants, they'll remember you every time they sit for dinner


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> WOW! ! ! ! This is nice....
> 
> Talking about unique. Maybe some one can come up with a all tortoise one.



Taylor was excited about sharks. He picked this out, ahahaha. I said I liked it as long as I could add turtles and narwhals and seahorses. LOL

Advantages of planning a wedding when your mom is a professional printer, LOL.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Taylor was excited about sharks. He picked this out, ahahaha. I said I liked it as long as I could add turtles and narwhals and seahorses. LOL
> 
> Advantages of planning a wedding when your mom is a professional printer, LOL.


It's really perfect! See it'll all look as beautiful as this when your done


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

StarSapphire22 said:


> Here's how I incorporated turtles in the wedding. It's our guest book! Each person can sign an animal, then we'll hang it in our home. It's about 20x30 I think.
> 
> View attachment 89851


I love the theme!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Has anybody else heard about the movie for The Giver? (it seems everyone has lol, but I guess I was slow on the uptake  )


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Air plants, they'll remember you every time they sit for dinner


I love air plants! One thing that simply can't be killed....


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Wait, Tif is pg??? What happened to the little girl who less then a year ago didn't even *like* boys and want any of the things in such a relationship????



See what happens when you stay absent for such a long time? You've missed out on quite a bit of gossip.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I officially have a kitchen faucet, which doesn't leak from the sprayer hose, a new ceiling fan for the kitchen where both the lights and the fan work.  Outside all my leaking hoses are now not leaking (Theo the coonhound is so glad he doesn't get sprayed if he goes near the backdoor or his food dish while the water is running outside.).  I have another enclosure done (except the small touches)... can you tell Jeff was home?




O-o-o-oh...so THAT's where you've been! How is he getting along?


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Air plants, they'll remember you every time they sit for dinner



What in H.E double hockey sticks is an "air plant" 

Is it like virtual food and just made up


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortdad said:


> What in H.E double hockey sticks is an "air plant"
> 
> Is it like virtual food and just made up


http://www.bhg.com/gardening/houseplants/care/grow-air-plants/


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> http://www.bhg.com/gardening/houseplants/care/grow-air-plants/



"Air"a-gant little plants...... Oh, look at me... I don't need soil


----------



## StarSapphire22

So my mom just found pictures of little me while camping where a ranger dressed me up to show me how beavers live. WTF.


----------



## Ashes

tortdad said:


> "Air"a-gant little plants...... Oh, look at me... I don't need soil


Lol brat.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Look at these. I was defenseless mom/ ranger. God, why?!


----------



## sibi

lisa127 said:


> I've been having some bad dreams since my nephew died because I was just replaying it over and over in my head all the time. Someone told me to try taking melatonin. I've been taking it for the past week and I think it's helping. Not only was I having bad dreams but I couldn't fall asleep or stay asleep. Which is what the melatonin seems to have helped with. Has anyone else tried that?



Yeah, I did. Doesn't work!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

@AbdullaAli 
Yvonne tested my conversations, an she said your technological device  was having trouble with the PM for my page?


----------



## lisa127

sibi said:


> Yeah, I did. Doesn't work!


I seem to be falling asleep sooner, but I still wake up during the night. So I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> @AbdullaAli
> Yvonne tested my conversations, an she said your technological device  was having trouble with the PM for my page?


Yes it was, just writing a quick message. I should be able to use my iPhone for all things, I should also get some sleep. 
Night forum


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> Well this day took a really really rotten turn


Why? What happened?


----------



## sibi

tortdad said:


> Well, I just made a deal for both torts.
> 
> What are ya going to do, the deal was too good to pass up.
> 
> Now to break it to my wife


I don't want to be u


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Why? What happened?


She said on the chat:
"Yes 
He had my 11 yr old daughter and I bawling. Too much unnecessary stress."
Do you know that? He is a crazy jerk face. #ReadyThePitchForks


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> I don't want to be u


Never underestimate your wife (or any woman on the matter). That's a rule in my life...


----------



## tortdad

Well.....I've sent Jeff the money for tort #1 and paid for the shipping but he's going to hold off for 2 weeks until I pay for the 2nd tort so they can be shipped together.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Well.....I've sent Jeff the money for tort #1 and paid for the shipping but he's going to hold off for 2 weeks until I pay for the 2nd tort so they can be shipped together.


what did she say? Did you overestimate her anger?


----------



## Telid

tortdad said:


> Well.....I've sent Jeff the money for tort #1 and paid for the shipping but he's going to hold off for 2 weeks until I pay for the 2nd tort so they can be shipped together.


Not a bad idea - no reason to risk the world of shipping on two different occasions, also minimizes costs.

Now... what's the address so I can keep an eye out? For you! Of course, for you...


----------



## sibi

Telid said:


> Not a bad idea - no reason to risk the world of shipping on two different occasions, also minimizes costs.
> 
> Now... what's the address so I can keep an eye out? For you! Of course, for you...



Hahaha you're too funny!


----------



## sibi

So, where's Jacqui? I know she showed up today, but she's gone again. She should be glued to her laptop for all that she missed the last couple of days. Glad to hear from you


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> what did she say? Did you overestimate her anger?


He can't answer that. He's dead meat, and in the frig


----------



## RosieRedfoot

App keeps crashing. Fifth attempt at responding.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Only crashes after I type up a huge response so I give up.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Hope you find your dream hairdo, I want ice cream, I like both 11 and 15, glad no more leaky pipes, yay to last days at crappy jobs, boo on crappy ex's, hope you feel better at work, cute hatchlings, I like travel, cancer sucks, food is tasty... 

I'll let you all figure what response goes to who.


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> what did she say? Did you overestimate her anger?


Haven't told her yet, lol


----------



## tortoisetime565

So we saved a cat.. Yay!


----------



## Elohi

I hate this day.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Why? What's wrong Monica?


----------



## Elohi

My poor big kids have had a really awful day and as a result so have I. Their dad. Good hell, their dad. He's unbelievable.


----------



## Kerryann

They found my coworkers body  they don't think it was foul play


----------



## Elohi

And autism SUCKS.


----------



## tortdad

Kerryann said:


> They found my coworkers body  they don't think it was foul play



Sorry to hear this


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> And autism SUCKS.



Yes it does. 

Hopefully you guys will have a better weekend and your ex gets lost in the woods.


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> They found my coworkers body  they don't think it was foul play


Oh no...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sorry to hear that, Kerryann.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> My poor big kids have had a really awful day and as a result so have I. Their dad. Good hell, their dad. He's unbelievable.





Elohi said:


> And autism SUCKS.


Im sorry! I hope your better!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Kerryann said:


> They found my coworkers body  they don't think it was foul play


Im sorry! Were you close?


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, Issy!


----------



## T33's Torts

I think I'm loosing it. I washed Charlie with kitty soap. Earlier I put cat litter in my rabbit's pan. Then I PM'd Luke here instead of emailing an acquaintance. Fantastic.


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> I think I'm loosing it. I washed Charlie with kitty soap. Earlier I put cat litter in my rabbit's pan. Then I PM'd Luke here instead of emailing an acquaintance. Fantastic.



Being prego makes you a space cadet.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm also extremely sleep deprived. I napped, and now I'm better. I think I'm going to sleep through the weekend.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, so what's up? Are you in the dog house tonight?


----------



## mike taylor

How are you new mommy to be? Tell Dylan I said hello .


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> Hey, so what's up? Are you in the dog house tonight?



Not yet, only cuz she doesn't know how much I spent


----------



## T33's Torts

You should've started with the price, then shown her the adorable pictures! You better expect a $900 purse or somethin..


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> I hate this day.



Monica, did your ex have the right to take her today?


----------



## mike taylor

You're going to get it! My wife would freak if I spent money on another tortoise . I think anyway but maybe not. Kelly posted about some sulcatas and I showed it to her and she said when are we going to Dallas to pick them up . I was shocked because she has told me no more but I think she knows I can't stop at 12 . I'm waiting on him to get an adult female and maybe I'll add her in with Harry but not hatch her eggs .


----------



## T33's Torts

This is Charlie's guilty face. He dropped my jacket into the toilet.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> You're going to get it! My wife would freak if I spent money on another tortoise . I think anyway but maybe not. Kelly posted about some sulcatas and I showed it to her and she said when are we going to Dallas to pick them up . I was shocked because she has told me no more but I think she knows I can't stop at 12 .


You're going to get Kelly's sulcatas? Cool!


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I think I'm loosing it. I washed Charlie with kitty soap. Earlier I put cat litter in my rabbit's pan. Then I PM'd Luke here instead of emailing an acquaintance. Fantastic.



Hey Tiff, have you ever heard people say that the baby is stealing your brain cells when you do dumb things? Hahaha ...I know I used to say that with my last kid. His IQ was genius.


----------



## mike taylor

No no I'm not . I'm wanting a female he has males . I haven't even talked to Kelly just read his post. I need to talk to him I may get a male red foot from him . If he has them still.


----------



## T33's Torts

That or this dog is driving me nuts. I think that's it.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> No no I'm not . I'm wanting a female he has males . I haven't even talked to Kelly just read his post. I need to talk to him I may get a male red foot from him . If he has them still.


You don't need female sullies! Just get Harry some rocks.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah its a male thing he needs a good girl to poke at . It good for his male ego . Hahaha


----------



## sibi

Congrats Mike on getting the sullies. Tortdad, you're in big trouble! Tiff, Charlie is so cute. I hope you didn't punish him for ruining your jacket. Although, my Bolognese acts the same way. It melts my heart.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Yeah its a male thing he needs a good girl to poke at . It good for his male ego . Hahaha


Then paint a pretty pink bow on the rock. Duh!


----------



## Elohi

sibi said:


> Monica, did your ex have the right to take her today?



My son was already over there even though he (ex) as supposed to bring him back this morning and didn't. But I took my daughter over there because it's Friday. I normally take them as he's getting in from work and they stay the weekend. But I took her a few hours early because he had plans to take them to a state park.


----------



## T33's Torts

I have a hard time punishing char, because he enjoys most punishments. He thinks its fun when I raise my voice (he howls), and he likes being in his kennel (although I hate it).


----------



## T33's Torts

I had to help him up the stairs last night and this morning. He can't walk up or down them with his cast. Its the fabric-y kind, so he can bend it, but that's about it. So I use a wide scarf around his lower belly area and lift some of his weight off his legs.


----------



## mike taylor

sibi said:


> Congrats Mike on getting the sullies. Tortdad, you're in big trouble! Tiff, Charlie is so cute. I hope you didn't punish him for ruining your jacket. Although, my Bolognese acts the same way. It melts my heart.


I'm not getting Kelly's sulcatas . That was Tif thinking that because her baby is taking her brain cells . Ha ha


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> My son was already over there even though he (ex) as supposed to bring him back this morning and didn't. But I took my daughter over there because it's Friday. I normally take them as he's getting in from work and they stay the weekend. But I took her a few hours early because he had plans to take them to a state park.



Did he have your son for the week? Sometimes these summer vacations and every other weekend the kids are exchanged can be real stressful especially if one parent is acting like a spoiled kid! It's really stressful on the kids too. You mentioned autism. Does one of your kids have it?


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I had to help him up the stairs last night and this morning. He can't walk up or down them with his cast. Its the fabric-y kind, so he can bend it, but that's about it. So I use a wide scarf around his lower belly area and lift some of his weight off his legs.



Wow, Tiff. I wish I was there to help


----------



## sibi

mike taylor said:


> I'm not getting Kelly's sulcatas . That was Tif thinking that because her baby is taking her brain cells . Ha ha



T
LMFAO I swear it's true!


----------



## Elohi

sibi said:


> Did he have your son for the week? Sometimes these summer vacations and every other weekend the kids are exchanged can be real stressful especially if one parent is acting like a spoiled kid! It's really stressful on the kids too. You mentioned autism. Does one of your kids have it?


My 13 yr old son has aspergers. 
And he had been over since Wednesday evening. He had asked to stay Thursday so I agree but he was supposed to be brought back home this morning. Their dad probably figured, since it was Friday, he could just go ahead and stay since I would have brought them back to his house later today anyways. But he never asks me before he just assumes. 
But the reason I had to go back and get them is because my daughter was hysterical over learning what her dad had done to her kitten while she was with me. My son told her and she was extremely upset. She texted her dad wanting answers. He just got mad and told her to have me come back and get both of them and her pets because he was done.


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> My 13 yr old son has aspergers.
> And he had been over since Wednesday evening. He had asked to stay Thursday so I agree but he was supposed to be brought back home this morning. Their dad probably figured, since it was Friday, he could just go ahead and stay since I would have brought them back to his house later today anyways. But he never asks me before he just assumes.
> But the reason I had to go back and get them is because my daughter was hysterical over learning what her dad had done to her kitten while she was with me. My son told her and she was extremely upset. She texted her dad wanting answers. He just got mad and told her to have me come back and get both of them and her pets because he was done.



What the heck did he do to her kitten? So, you're saying he just wants you to pick the kids up? What kind of life is that? You're at his beck and call?


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Wow, Tiff. I wish I was there to help


I manage.


----------



## T33's Torts

Kick his *** Monica! If he's so done with them, then too bad. He doesn't have to see them.


----------



## Elohi

sibi said:


> What the heck did he do to her kitten? So, you're saying he just wants you to pick the kids up? What kind of life is that? You're at his beck and call?


No sooner than I pulled in my driveway I got texts from her that her dad wanted me to come back and collect both kids and the pets. No calls or texts to me at all. No communication from him at all. Not even when I sent him a text this evening asking him if he had any idea how badly he had hurt the kids. He never responded. He hasn't texted either kid or called them since he told them not to text him anymore about any of it. He said some mean **** to my son and he's had an extremely hard time handling his feelings about how his dad has been treating him and all the lying he's done. Autistic tantrums are ugly and heartbreaking. He is much calmer now after eating dinner and getting to drive my husbands car on some empty roads near our home. I took him a mile from the house and let him drive up and down the road and he was so incredibly happy. He hasn't had any more episodes since then but he is depressed and struggling with being down. But that's better than hysterical yelling, crying, and red faced laughter fits. :0/


----------



## sibi

I hate these visitations when it's obvious he really doesn't care about the kids. What ever happened to the good old days of fathers splitting and moms have the kids w/o all the hassles ?


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> No sooner than I pulled in my driveway I got texts from her that her dad wanted me to come back and collect both kids and the pets. No calls or texts to me at all. No communication from him at all. Not even when I sent him a text this evening asking him if he had any idea how badly he had hurt the kids. He never responded. He hasn't texted either kid or called them since he told them not to text him anymore about any of it. He said some mean **** to my son and he's had an extremely hard time handling his feelings about how his dad has been treating him and all the lying he's done. Autistic tantrums are ugly and heartbreaking. He is much calmer now after eating dinner and getting to drive my husbands car on some empty roads near our home. I took him a mile from the house and let him drive up and down the road and he was so incredibly happy. He hasn't had any more episodes since then but he is depressed and struggling with being down. But that's better than hysterical yelling, crying, and red faced laughter fits. :0/



OMG Monica. I had no idea that was happening to you. I worked with autistic kids once. I was able to work with them with some measure od success. But, when they get into a fit, it's ugly. You are the mom of the year in my book!


----------



## Elohi

sibi said:


> I hate these visitations when it's obvious he really doesn't care about the kids. What ever happened to the good old days of fathers splitting and moms have the kids w/o all the hassles ?


This is what I get for splitting custody with him. I didn't have my dad and I wanted them to have theirs.... Too bad it's so difficult and drama filled


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> This is what I get for splitting custody with him. I didn't have my dad and I wanted them to have theirs.... Too bad it's so difficult and drama filled



You could change the arrangements if he'll go along with it. He can still be their dad, only with quality time instead of quantity time. Half custody only works when two parents work together to enhance their kids life. See if you can file for full custody


----------



## T33's Torts

I wish my dad wasn't a part of my childhood. Or my adulthood, to be honest. He's a lot like your ex. I agree witj Sylvia. File for full custody. You've got nothing to loose. Worse come to worse you end up the way things are now.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Hey, Issy!


Hi Tiffy!!


----------



## T33's Torts

How are ya doing? You've worked more in a week than I have in a month. I'd be dying by now.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> How are ya doing? You've worked more in a week than I have in a month. I'd be dying by now.


I'm tired. I'm at my friends house for the night. We rescued a cat we named Cheekums. I'm so sleepy!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got to work on the Little Kids room this weekend!


----------



## T33's Torts

Little Kids? Sounds fun… a few Coors first will make it even funner!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm tired. I'm at my friends house for the night. We rescued a cat we named Cheekums. I'm so sleepy!


CUTE! That's how I ended up with the big kitty.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got to work on the Little Kids room this weekend!



Me too. I'm finally finished putting mesh tape on the seams of the walls. tomorrow , we get to paint, and I can finally work on the décor . The last thing to do is put down the tiles. Then I can post pics.


----------



## sibi

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm tired. I'm at my friends house for the night. We rescued a cat we named Cheekums. I'm so sleepy!



Isaiah , that's a really cute kitty., You're so kind to rescue him/her. Get some sleep.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm bored. I taught the dog how to sit in bed next to me, and not on top of me.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I'm bored. I taught the dog how to sit in bed next to me, and not on top of me.



Your breed of dog is very intelligent. Mine is the same. I swear he can understand my words and thoughts! When he climbs on top of you, he's only telling you how much he loves you


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> CUTE! That's how I ended up with the big kitty.


He's staying with my friend. I don't need any more animals!


----------



## tortoisetime565

sibi said:


> Isaiah , that's a really cute kitty., You're so kind to rescue him/her. Get some sleep.


I'll take that advice! Night all!!


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Your breed of dog is very intelligent. Mine is the same. I swear he can understand my words and thoughts! When he climbs on top of you, he's only telling you how much he loves you


Thats why its so hard to push him off! He's a little Komondor… a mop dog!


----------



## sibi

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'll take that advice! Night all!!





T33's Torts said:


> Thats why its so hard to push him off! He's a little Komondor… a mop dog!



How big do they get? I would love a mop dog!


----------



## Elohi

I may need tips for taming my daughters kitten. He is aggressive from living over at the ex's. :0/
He is naturally aggressive but he's downright mean sometimes. He doesn't mess around when he starts biting and clawing.


----------



## T33's Torts

Uhhhh, 145lbs, tops. Charlie is going to be up there because his parents were massive (175 & 120).

Whatever you do don't declaw him. That will make everything worse.


----------



## Elohi

Oh and our huge orange tabby is unimpressed with the kitten. He flicked his tail and ran off, just at sit at the end of the driveway and glare at us. Lol


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> Uhhhh, 145lbs, tops. Charlie is going to be up there because his parents were massive (175 & 120).
> 
> Whatever you do don't declaw him. That will make everything worse.


Oh yeah, I'm not a fan of declawing. Dewey (orange tabby) is fully clawed. 
But the kitten is due for a neuter. He needs deballed, stat.


----------



## Elohi

My sweet J and her evil kitten Chester. 



Lol not really. He can be sweet, he just needs some time to learn to live without a cat hater around.


----------



## T33's Torts

Awww.. Cute cat.. Cut human! Can't go wrong. And umm.. Monica.. that cat doesn't look vicious.. just saying'.


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> I may need tips for taming my daughters kitten. He is aggressive from living over at the ex's. :0/
> He is naturally aggressive but he's downright mean sometimes. He doesn't mess around when he starts biting and clawing.



I learned a lot from the TV series,"My cat from hell." Aggressive cats are bored and are aggressive by nature. They aren't getting their needs meet. Since they are hunters by nature, you or your daughter need to get one of those thingy on a string, and wave it in front of the cat so that he feels he's hunting. It doesn't have to be for long periods of time. But, that's just one suggestion.,Check online or on cable for the series.


----------



## T33's Torts

That guy is hilarious, Sibi!!! I love his guitar, too.


----------



## mike taylor

I don't like cats but I would not kick one . Plus my boy is allergic to them . So no cats as pets . If I had to get a cat it would be the hair less kind because they look cool.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Awww.. Cute cat.. Cut human! Can't go wrong. And umm.. Monica.. that cat doesn't look vicious.. just saying'.



I've seen cats just like him. They look so sweet, then, BAM, he just attacked someone. Lol


----------



## T33's Torts

I have cats, but I'm not a cat person. I also have a rat. And a rabbit. And fish(es). and a lot of tortoises. I'm a dog person.


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> I've seen cats just like him. They look so sweet, then, BAM, he just attacked someone. Lol


My sister does that!


----------



## Elohi

He does have a cat fishing pole. She gets him chasing and jumping after it. He is aggressive by nature, I know this from petsitting him when he was younger but he's been living with a cat hater. I'll spare y'all the details but he will attack your hands because of how he's been played with and handled. I've had to pry him off of me three times today. He is enjoying catching june bugs and flies in and around the garage though LOL.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> That guy is hilarious, Sibi!!! I love his guitar, too.



Yep! That's him. He's a hoot, to say the lease.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> My sister does that!



LOL, you always make me laugh


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> He does have a cat fishing pole. She gets him chasing and jumping after it. He is aggressive by nature, I know this from petsitting him when he was younger but he's been living with a cat hater. I'll spare y'all the details but he will attack your hands because of how he's been played with and handled. I've had to pry him off of me three times today. He is enjoying catching june bugs and flies in and around the garage though LOL.



When he gets neutered , he'll calm down a bit.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, its true. She's scratched me too! Like, scratched scratched me. Drew blood too! And she's bitten. And thrown glass. Like a super- cat!


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> When he gets neutered , he'll calm down a bit.


Males calm down once they are ball-less? Does that work on people or…?


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I have cats, but I'm not a cat person. I also have a rat. And a rabbit. And fish(es). and a lot of tortoises. I'm a dog person.



Me too. I can have almost any pet, but my weakness are tortoises and lapdogs .


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Hey, its true. She's scratched me too! Like, scratched scratched me. Drew blood too! And she's bitten. And thrown glass. Like a super- cat!



Da** girl! Is she human? I had a sister who would throw a knife at her own sister (not me)!


----------



## T33's Torts

I read lapdog, "laptops". I was going to say, heyyyy…! I like laptops too! Charlie thinks he's a lapdog.


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Da** girl! Is she human? I had a sister who would throw a knife at her own sister (not me)!


I've been informed she is. The sucky part is that she always comes over with her boyfriend, trying to avoid my dad.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Males calm down once they are ball-less? Does that work on people or…?



Don't know, but your sister ought to be ball-less or something HAhahaha


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I've been informed she is. The sucky part is that she always comes over with her boyfriend, trying to avoid my dad.



Man, your dad sounds like a piece of work (dung matter) Lol


----------



## Elohi

Well would ya look at that. I'm not crazy after all LOL!
http://news.mongabay.com/2014/0725-morgan-turtletalk.html
Here's a good link for your articles thread @cowboy ken


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Man, your dad sounds like a piece of work (dung matter) Lol


Oh he is. Trust me.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Oh he is. Trust me.



Maybe you could get him a rubber pile of dung, and given it to him for his BD LOL


----------



## T33's Torts

That's what I did before I moved out. LOL. I just killed a beetle and now i feel bad.


----------



## sibi

GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE lol


----------



## T33's Torts

Right?! There's beetles everywhere. I want to catch them and release them at the park.


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE lol



That's okay. Everyone is entitled to one kill a day


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm not a fan of killing things.


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> Well would ya look at that. I'm not crazy after all LOL!
> http://news.mongabay.com/2014/0725-morgan-turtletalk.html
> Here's a good link for your articles thread @cowboy ken





Elohi said:


> Well would ya look at that. I'm not crazy after all LOL!
> http://news.mongabay.com/2014/0725-morgan-turtletalk.html
> Here's a good link for your articles thread @cowboy ken



Heck, Monica, I could have told them that. I've documented all my conversations with my torts! I'd be called Dr. Sibi


----------



## T33's Torts

Dr. Sibi, can you please talk to my Russian? He seems depressed, and I need help getting through to him.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I'm not a fan of killing things.



Oh Tiff... just kidding. I've been so sensitive with all living things since I was taken by aliens on their ship a few years back.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Dr. Sibi, can you please talk to my Russian? He seems depressed, and I need help getting through to him.



He said he's constipated. He needs some fresh strawberries...


----------



## Elohi

sibi said:


> He said he's constipated. He needs some fresh strawberries...


Hahahaha


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> He said he's constipated. He needs some fresh strawberries...


Got it. Thank you so very much! How could I _ever_ repay you!?


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Oh Tiff... just kidding. I've been so sensitive with all living things since I was taken by aliens on their ship a few years back.


I'm just a weirdo.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Well would ya look at that. I'm not crazy after all LOL!
> http://news.mongabay.com/2014/0725-morgan-turtletalk.html
> Here's a good link for your articles thread @cowboy ken


Fun, yet obvious article,Monica. Vocalize while breeding? Who knew? 

I posted a free ebook in the books section. Has anyone had a chance to check it out?


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Got it. Thank you so very much!
> How could I _ever_ repay you!?



Let's see... umm, would you like to be my guest in Florida someday?


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I'm just a weirdo.



Me too


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Me too




Florida, huh? Hmm.. I'll let you know.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Fun, yet obvious article,Monica. Vocalize while breeding? Who knew?
> 
> I posted a free ebook in the books section. Has anyone had a chance to check it out?



Cowboy, I didn't even know there was a books section !?!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Florida, huh? Hmm.. I'll let you know.


Psssttt, Tiffany, 
Don't let her fool you, Florida is east of the continental divide!


----------



## T33's Torts

Its under Off Topic chit chat. I read a lot. But I'm not sure about an amphibian type one.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Psssttt, Tiffany,
> Don't let her fool you, Florida is east of the continental divide!


Really?! What the heck is she doing way over there? Can I use some of your little sullies to corral her this way?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Cowboy, I didn't even know there was a books section !?!


I think it off topic reviews or something like that. I'll post it here for my peeps.


----------



## T33's Torts

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...ed-amphibians-of-the-world.97727/#post-911514


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Free book to download-Threatened #Amphibians of the World"

Download the FULL book for free at: http://bit.ly/12TFtvs " Threatened Amphibians of the World."


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Psssttt, Tiffany,
> Don't let her fool you, Florida is east of the continental divide!



East is all that will be left after the big one hits there JK


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, do you want a gigantic black rat?


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> East is all that will be left after the big one hits there JK


Nevermind all the superstorms…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

“And I've got, Oceanside property in Ar-I-zona. From my front porch you can see the sea..."


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Nevermind all the superstorms…



Lol... touché


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> “And I've got, Oceanside property in Ar-I-zona. From my front porch you can see the sea..."



You're beginning to sound like that gal, Palin. She could see Russia from her porch too. LOL


----------



## T33's Torts

I feel like I should teach Charlie not to lick everything (and everyone), but i hate having to punish him.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I feel like I should teach Charlie not to lick everything (and everyone), but i hate having to punish him.



Tiff,he's only licking you... and the other things don't mind it


----------



## T33's Torts

He licks _everyone. _ He's licking my phone as I type.


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> Tiff,he's only licking you... and the other things don't mind it



I don't like punishing animals because they don't really understand why they can't do something. You should read my paper on rewards and punishment.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> He licks _everyone. _ He's licking my phone as I type.



He wants your exclusive attention 

I mean "undivided " attention ....duh


----------



## T33's Torts

I tucked him into the bed last night. He was so happy! The thing is that he gets up at sunrise and repeatedly licks me until I wake up.


----------



## bouaboua

And time for me to go to bed. Good night all my friend in TFO.

Sweet dream all.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good night Steven!


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh man guys! I had the bridge of my grandpa's electric Fender fixed up, and its amazing. My other electric is old and doesn't hold a tune anymore. Its so much fun!!!! But I need a new amp.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Oh man guys! I had the bridge of my grandpa's electric Fender fixed up, and its amazing. My other electric is old and doesn't hold a tune anymore. Its so much fun!!!! But I need a new amp.



Can you send a pic of it?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep. Give me a minute.


----------



## T33's Torts

The blue acoustic I've had since I was 13.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> The blue acoustic I've had since I was 13.



Wow! Is the sound good? I wish I had one! It's really cool. What can you play?


----------



## T33's Torts

After the bridge change, yep.  Anything, really. I don't read standard notation as fast as I used to be able to, but its do-able. I'm a musician by heart, and the guitar was just the easiest for me to pick up.


----------



## T33's Torts

My dad sold a lot of my miscellaneous instruments when I turned 18. I can play the ukulele, piano, flute and the harp (which is just weird, BTW). I can play a little of anything if I try. I started the violin, but I wasn't interested.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> After the bridge change, yep.  Anything, really. I don't read standard notation as fast as I used to be able to, but its do-able. I'm a musician by heart, and the guitar was just the easiest for me to pick up.



Man that's so neat! I use to play when I was a teenager. I learned all the notes, but my life suddenly became so complicated, I lost interest and never picked it up again. But, I love hearing music live! I love hearing funky music on an electric....I sing.... pretty good too. I made up my own lyrics and melodies when I sing to my babies.


----------



## T33's Torts

The notes were hard for me. I taught myself, and chords were more convenient.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its time for me to go to sleep. 
Good night Sibi!! I'm gonna tuck Charlie in bed with me again.


----------



## sibi

It's funny we're talking about music. I was gonna ask the crew here to help me come up with some lyrics for a melody I created. It's suppose to be a love song to my babies. It's sad too because I won't be here to care for them soon 

okay Tiff... good night


----------



## T33's Torts

Maybe Luke could help ya. He's the most capable of the mess of us. @LoutheRussian, stop disappearing!


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Maybe Luke could help ya. He's the most capable of the mess of us. @
> LoutheRussian, stop disappearing!



Will do!


----------



## taza

Good Morning


----------



## lisa127

Good morning.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all ! Waking up 3 hrs late is real weird. I've got lots to do today, from setting up a habitat for the 4 babies, to routine ranch stuff. The challenge is to start moving.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning!


----------



## T33's Torts

I have the best dog ever. So i threw up this morning, and Charlie just sat by the door and quietly waited for me. "C'mon human we're missing Animal Cops Houston!"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

NFL all over the tube on Thursday! I'm so happy.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm driving to Jacksonville Texas this morning for a derby match . It's about three hours away from New Caney . Does anyone live out that way and want to check out roller derby?


----------



## tortoisetime565

mike taylor said:


> I'm driving to Jacksonville Texas this morning for a derby match . It's about three hours away from New Caney . Does anyone live out that way and want to check out roller derby?


Are you passing through Oklahoma?


----------



## T33's Torts

Issy, he's driving from Texas to Texas... I don't think he needs to drive through OK...


----------



## mike taylor

No I'm going to Jacksonville Texas and I live in Texas . That would be a little out of the way . LOL


----------



## T33's Torts

Do you have to leave the state to get to the same state?


----------



## T33's Torts

If so I'm completely lost.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> No I'm going to Jacksonville Texas and I live in Texas . That would be a little out of the way . LOL


You could relive some history if you went on through to Oregon. I-10 till you hit the surf, then you make a right and travel I-5 for a spell, we'll keep the light on...


----------



## sibi

Good morning everyone! I've got a busy day too. I think today I finish most of the wall prep so that it can be painted. It has only taken a year to do this, ugh! But, when it's done, it's gonna look great. I almost feel bad painting the cement walls. It's kinda rough looking, great for the boys. But, because Baby Runt is there too, I've got to sweeten up the place. Lol


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah Ken I think that would add a hot minute and may make us late for the match.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Yeah Ken I think that would add a hot minute and may make us late for the match.


You can watch surfing instead. I bet your wife would be really good at that too!


----------



## Yvonne G

And a good Saturday morning to all of you!!


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> You can watch surfing instead. I bet your wife would be really good at that too!


I bet she would to . She is great at everything she puts her heart into.


----------



## sibi

mike taylor said:


> I bet she would to . She is great at everything she puts her heart into.



Awww, you're such a good husband!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Morning! I have a trial run for my hair this afternoon, then a dress fitting. So I get to see everything together!


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Morning! I have a trial run for my hair this afternoon, then a dress fitting. So I get to see everything together!


Jess, that's gonna be exciting. Could you take pics of it for us?


----------



## LoutheRussian

T33's Torts said:


> Maybe Luke could help ya. He's the most capable of the mess of us. @LoutheRussian, stop disappearing!


What am I allegedly capable of? 


Luke&Lou


----------



## mike taylor

sibi said:


> Awww, you're such a good husband!


I try to be . I found a keeper .


----------



## sibi

LoutheRussian said:


> What am I allegedly capable of?
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Writing lyrics for the music I created. Actually, there's kind of a theme I had in mind. I was gonna ask the crew to help me come up with some words for the song. That's what Tiff and I were talking about.


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> Jess, that's gonna be exciting. Could you take pics of it for us?


 
I definitely can! Though I just found out it's my second to last fitting, not the final one. Apparently she wants to check some stuff out before finishing a part.


----------



## mike taylor

Whats up Luke! Where have you been hiding bro? . You still chasing the redheaded girl?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Whats up Luke! Where have you been hiding bro? . You still chasing the redheaded girl?


What's that line that concerns the ginger haired girl?


----------



## mike taylor

Hey just asking . The last time I talked to him he was going on a date . He maybe busy with his redheaded girl Charlie Brown.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Hair ideas...I think I like the last one best?


----------



## mike taylor

I would pick something that is easier to take down . Save you some pain later . Just saying everybody knows what happens after a wedding . HAPPY FUN TIME!


----------



## LoutheRussian

sibi said:


> Writing lyrics for the music I created. Actually, there's kind of a theme I had in mind. I was gonna ask the crew to help me come up with some words for the song. That's what Tiff and I were talking about.


Tiff gives me more credit than I deserve. I'm not very good with lyrics.


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

mike taylor said:


> Whats up Luke! Where have you been hiding bro? . You still chasing the redheaded girl?


Nothing much just been working and no that redhead was a waste of my time. She like most other women I meet only wanted me around when she needed something. I've actually been seeing a new girl for a couple weeks now. She's tall and thin brunette and may or may not be a dancer of the exotic variety. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Hair ideas...I think I like the last one best?



I love 1 and 2!


----------



## mike taylor

A dancer not bad .


----------



## StarSapphire22

mike taylor said:


> I would pick something that is easier to take down . Save you some pain later . Just saying everybody knows what happens after a wedding . HAPPY FUN TIME!


 
Who says we're gonna wait long enough to take it down....


----------



## mike taylor

StarSapphire22 said:


> Who says we're gonna wait long enough to take it down....


Thats what I'm screaming!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning!! Good morning for this lazy Saturday morning. I sleep till 8:00 AM this morning, it is rare for me but still felt tired.


----------



## Yvonne G

All that travel is catching up to you.


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> Hair ideas...I think I like the last one best?


I like the second one best I think. I also like the last one.


----------



## T33's Torts

LoutheRussian said:


> Tiff gives me more credit than I deserve. I'm not very good with lyrics.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


You know I'm not that nice.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> All that travel is catching up to you.


Maybe.......But another trip are coming up. I'm leavening town again on the 10th and coming back in early September for a wedding. I think I will try to stay home for entire month of Sep. 

It was my Daughter's B-day yesterday. We had Japaneses food. Not a fancy place but food are so good. She turn 25 yesterday.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> You know I'm not that nice.


Who say that?? 

You are very nice in a very unique way. Need a special understanding and wisdom to appreciate.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's a very pretty presentation, but I just can't stand the thought of eating raw fish. Ug.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm with you Yvonne! I like my fish fried.


----------



## bouaboua

Well. Then you guys miss lots delicacy. That is OK. Means more for me. 

Fried fish are good also. but to eat raw fish, that fish need to be very, very fresh. Fresh fish always good.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good evening TFO!


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Well. Then you guys miss lots delicacy. That is OK. Means more for me.
> 
> Fried fish are good also. but to eat raw fish, that fish need to be very, very fresh. Fresh fish always good.


Fried fish is ok, my stomach can't handle raw fish (I don't know why?). Camel meat is nice  How do all of you feel about camel meat?


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't think camel meat is readily available in the US.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> I don't think camel meat is readily available in the US.


It isn't  I think it tastes great (it's a little hard)... A male camel that is eaten is very expensive ($1300 range), I meant the question as "Any opinions before you think about trying it?"


----------



## mike taylor

Camel meat would be like eating a horse or a dog I would think . I stick to the normal foods like cow, pig, deer, birds, frogs, fish, and stuff .


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> Fried fish is ok, my stomach can't handle raw fish (I don't know why?). Camel meat is nice  How do all of you feel about camel meat?





AbdullaAli said:


> Fried fish is ok, my stomach can't handle raw fish (I don't know why?). Camel meat is nice  How do all of you feel about camel meat?



I like my meat soft and chewable. If camel meat were legal here, I'd want to marinade it for a month, like deer meat. Then, perhaps I'd try it. Of course, at those prices, I'd wait till you send me a frozen package of some


----------



## mike taylor

1300 dollars wow! Thats crazy! No way! The only part of the camel I would eat is the toe . Haha


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Camel meat would be like eating a horse or a dog I would think .


It's a delicacy here (camel meat)... It's usually eaten in wedding & other occasions. It reminds me of goat meat actually ... Anyways I've seen a grass hoper today:


Very beautiful (& "Glow in the Dark")


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> It's a delicacy here (camel meat)... It's usually eaten in wedding & other occasions. It reminds me of goat meat actually ... Anyways I've seen a grass hoper today:
> View attachment 89967
> 
> Very beautiful (& "Glow in the Dark")


That's cool! Are you still in Switz?


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Hair ideas...I think I like the last one best?


Awww, Jess, #2 rocks!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Paying for a full beef cow is more than a camel. A very close family friend of mine from Indonesia misses roast dog meat very much. It was always a celebration meat. They had dog ranchers in his village growing up. 
Local meat, is local meat.


----------



## mike taylor

Pm' ed you Ken .


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> 1300 dollars wow! Thats crazy! No way! The only part of the camel I would eat is the toe . Haha


For the entire camel, not a piece... Some camels have a values if more than $250000. It usually depends on the camel'a color, sex, family line. Camels even have their own beauty contests  Their an important part of culture! I remember once a relative took a small camel that my Aunt's camel had just had (He wanted to buy it young, but she said no), the camel was crying like crazy! The farm keeper called her & was so sad he was crying too... I want a few camels, their milk is perfect with honey (when it's fresh- the time a camel just has a baby). Wow, I'm talking a lot now


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Pm' ed you Ken .


Loved it Mike! And I'm with you on that one. Lol


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Paying for a full beef cow is more than a camel. A very close family friend of mine from Indonesia misses roast dog meat very much. It was always a celebration meat. They had dog ranchers in his village growing up.
> Local meat, is local meat.


I read full beer cow. I was like, "hey! They have cows that can be milked for beer?!"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> I read full beer cow. I was like, "hey! They have cows that can be milked for beer?!"


Yup. It's a Beerfer.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> That's cool! Are you still in Switz?


Yes, staying a week then off to Germany! I still need to get the car to stop at a perfect place to get some good photos, Greg the Galapagos says Hi!:


----------



## sibi

Ohh oh, Cowboy..


mike taylor said:


> Pm' ed you Ken .





mike taylor said:


> Pm' ed you Ken .



Oh, oh... Cowboy. You're in trouble!


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> I read full beer cow. I was like, "hey! They have cows that can be milked for beer?!"


Yeah tiff its the male cow .


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Camel meat would be like eating a horse or a dog I would think . I stick to the normal foods like cow, pig, deer, birds, frogs, fish, and stuff .


I'm with you Mike. But I will add RAW fish.....Hahahaha..........


----------



## mike taylor

Yep you can have it all bro .


----------



## bouaboua

Little pig enjoy his/her little snack under the sun.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Yeah tiff its the male cow .


There is a huge difference between milking a cow and milking a bull…


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I like sushi. I've tried zebra, deer, buffalo, bison, water buffalo, goat, gemsbuck, warthog, wild boar, bear, moose, sheep, elk, kangaroo, snake, eel, antelope, alligator, crocodile, shark, even turtle. I've traveled lots and we often sample the local fare (often before knowing the animal type). It's weird going to the zoo and being like "you're delicious"


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I read full beer cow. I was like, "hey! They have cows that can be milked for beer?!"





Cowboy_Ken said:


> There is a huge difference between milking a cow and milking a bull…



umm ...I dare anyone to try milking a bull LOL


----------



## mike taylor

Trust me I know and so does my little brother . We had a bull when we were kids . I told him to milk him . He was thinking cow = milk how wrong he was . I was thinking man you can't be that stupid. But I was wrong . I got to know the belt really good that weekend.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> There is a huge difference between milking a cow and milking a bull…


You can't actually milk a bull, that's the main difference  You can make a whippersnapper try though


----------



## sibi

RosieRedfoot said:


> I like sushi. I've tried zebra, deer, buffalo, bison, water buffalo, goat, gemsbuck, warthog, wild boar, bear, moose, sheep, elk, kangaroo, snake, eel, antelope, alligator, crocodile, shark, even turtle. I've traveled lots and we often sample the local fare (often before knowing the animal type). It's weird going to the zoo and being like "you're delicious"



You've heard, "You are what you eat"..... yea! Lol


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> You can't actually milk a bull, that's the main difference  You can make a whippersnapper try though



You won't get the kind of milk you expected, that's for sure


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> You won't get the kind of milk you expected, that's for sure


You'll probably be rammed a few times before getting to there, but it won't be milk. That's a sure thing


----------



## Abdulla6169

RosieRedfoot said:


> I like sushi. I've tried zebra, deer, buffalo, bison, water buffalo, goat, gemsbuck, warthog, wild boar, bear, moose, sheep, elk, kangaroo, snake, eel, antelope, alligator, crocodile, shark, even turtle. I've traveled lots and we often sample the local fare (often before knowing the animal type). It's weird going to the zoo and being like "you're delicious"


I've heard gazelle meat is good, can you try that for me? Lol  my cousin said it tastes really good...


----------



## bouaboua

RosieRedfoot said:


> I like sushi. I've tried zebra, deer, buffalo, bison, water buffalo, goat, gemsbuck, warthog, wild boar, bear, moose, sheep, elk, kangaroo, snake, eel, antelope, alligator, crocodile, shark, even turtle. I've traveled lots and we often sample the local fare (often before knowing the animal type). It's weird going to the zoo and being like "you're delicious"


This is lots traveling......Some of the meat I'm not sure I will have the guts to try. maybe blind folded.


----------



## bouaboua

I had kangaroo once in Germany. I'm not sure is due to how they prepared or no matter how you cooked. it got that game taste that I can't handle.


----------



## T33's Torts

If it had legs I'm not interested in eating it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> If it had legs I'm not interested in eating it.


So you eat fish? Just asking


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> If it had legs I'm not interested in eating it.



We eat everything that have four legs except table and chairs. 

How you like that Tiff??


----------



## lisa127

T33's Torts said:


> If it had legs I'm not interested in eating it.


I'm with you on that!!


----------



## bouaboua

And everything with wings except airplane.! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

NOT........Just kidding.


----------



## T33's Torts

I do eat fish, although rarely. When I do I cook it. Nothing with wings, either.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I have had gazelle and ostrich too. Pheasant, ptarmigan, quail, octopus, squid, and probably more.


----------



## Abdulla6169

RosieRedfoot said:


> I have had gazelle and ostrich too. Pheasant, ptarmigan, quail, octopus, squid, and probably more.


I've had quail  it was normal... Quail eggs I've also had


----------



## Yvonne G

Give me red meat, and by that I mean BEEF, and potatoes any day. I don't eat for health, I eat because I enjoy what I'm eating.


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> I've had quail  it was normal... Quail eggs I've also had


How you like this??


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> How you like this??
> 
> View attachment 89994
> View attachment 89995


I've had them, not as tasty as chicken  I'm not an egg fan also!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Give me red meat, and by that I mean BEEF, and potatoes any day. I don't eat for health, I eat because I enjoy what I'm eating.


By watching what you eat, you will enjoy what you like longer!!! So I will send some raw fish you way. .....


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I've also had fried frog legs. But here in the South gator sausage is sold at most butcher shops.


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> I've had them, not as tasty as chicken  I'm not an egg fan also!


OH....believe me...those are very tasty. My wife love the head and then wash down with cool beer.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> OH....believe me...those are very tasty. My wife love the head and then wash down with cool beer.


I'm non-alcoholic  they look good... Rice is nice 
What do you usually eat with it, rice right? How is rice prepared where your from? Or are you just like me (a person who can't cook traditionally )!


----------



## Abdulla6169

@bouaboua Tell your wife her cooking looks great! She's probably been told that again & again


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> How you like this??
> 
> View attachment 89994
> View attachment 89995


Second picture, dish on the right, looks like dead cow to me!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Second picture, dish on the right, looks like dead cow to me!!!!


Hmmm, looks normal to me  But I haven't see Dead cow though!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Second picture, dish on the right, looks like dead cow to me!!!!


Yes Sir.

We Chinese ate everything with 4 legs except table and chairs. I appreciate a pieces of grilled dean cow like this one we had the other day.


----------



## bouaboua

Good old American meal.

Cowboy style! ! ! ! The 14 OZ New York call the Cowboy cut! ! ! !


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm feeling disgusted/nauseated now... 
Edit: Not because of any food here... Most of the food here looks great


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm feeling disgusted/nauseated now...
> Edit: Not because of any food here... Most of the food here looks great


Tiff and you must speak the same language. 

Yvonne, Cowboy and my with are speak the other.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh my goodness it's hot.


----------



## snowflame

This is still going!?


----------



## T33's Torts

Ummm... I suppose so.


----------



## StarSapphire22

So my dress looked horrible and wasn't finished. She said she'd put new bra cups in, didn't, and when I asked said they only go up to c cup. I'm DDD, so that's not happening. Now I have to go bra shopping. My hair trial took almost 3x as long as it was supposed to and even though she tried 2x looks nothing like the picture. No one talked to me about makeup like they were supposed to. I'm really just pissed off and not feeling pretty at all and worried that this isn't going to pull together.


----------



## T33's Torts

Don't worry Jess. Everything's going to come together.  I absolutely hate bra shopping. Have I a change to get married, I say **** the dress. Dresses are hard for me because I'm short, so the waist line falls low.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> So my dress looked horrible and wasn't finished. She said she'd put new bra cups in, didn't, and when I asked said they only go up to c cup. I'm DDD, so that's not happening. Now I have to go bra shopping. My hair trial took almost 3x as long as it was supposed to and even though she tried 2x looks nothing like the picture. No one talked to me about makeup like they were supposed to. I'm really just pissed off and not feeling pretty at all and worried that this isn't going to pull together.


From 1965 to 1974 or so, there likely were more braless weddings then the opposite.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When Karen and I were married, I wore good clean 501's and a nice shirt and coat. I'd got a slight hair cut 3 weeks or so prior so that worked out good. Karen was beautiful, wearing a dress outfit she put together herself. A close friend of ours who styles hair and owns the salon, “I Run With Scissors" did her hair. Did I mention she was beautiful? These years later, I still see her that day and she is still beautiful.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> From 1965 to 1974 or so, there likely were more braless weddings then the opposite.


The braless wedding expert says.....................


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When Karen and I were married, I wore good clean 501's and a nice shirt and coat. I'd got a slight hair cut 3 weeks or so prior so that worked out good. Karen was beautiful, wearing a dress outfit she put together herself. A close friend of ours who styles hair and owns the salon, “I Run With Scissors" did her hair. Did I mention she was beautiful? These years later, I still see her that day and she is still beautiful.


Yes Cowboy. You did mention Karen are beautiful.

Is she standing behind you and watching you typing??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Yes Cowboy. You did mention Karen are beautiful.
> 
> Is she standing behind you and watching you typing??


Naw. She's waitin on me to join her for a nap!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Wish my friend was closer to you Jess... She does hair and would get your hairdo identical to what you want no matter how long it took! I wish she were closer and could help.

My hair never does what I want. 

It will all come together in the end and you'll be beautiful regardless!


----------



## lisa127

Yvonne G said:


> Give me red meat, and by that I mean BEEF, and potatoes any day. I don't eat for health, I eat because I enjoy what I'm eating.


It's not for health reasons that I don't like to eat meat. It's both because I just don't like it, and because I don't like eating animals.

I like to enjoy what I eat as well. I just happen to not enjoy beef and potatoes - not a potato person either. Give me pasta, homemade sauce, and lots of ricotta cheese and I'm in heaven.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> So my dress looked horrible and wasn't finished. She said she'd put new bra cups in, didn't, and when I asked said they only go up to c cup. I'm DDD, so that's not happening. Now I have to go bra shopping. My hair trial took almost 3x as long as it was supposed to and even though she tried 2x looks nothing like the picture. No one talked to me about makeup like they were supposed to. I'm really just pissed off and not feeling pretty at all and worried that this isn't going to pull together.


You will be beautiful in his eyes anyway and I believe his opinion count only.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Naw. She's waitin on me to join her for a nap!


Nap at 4 PM? Sound like you and her will be party late tonight.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> You will be beautiful in his eyes anyway and I believe his opine count only.


Get it? Got it? Good! No really. This helps explain why I don't care to go out to eat, too often I'm disappointed. Step back and look at your plans. If you're paying for a service, it best be what you expect it to be or your business maybe better elsewhere. 
I like the restaurant I eat at to be great, not ok.


----------



## bouaboua

lisa127 said:


> It's not for health reasons that I don't like to eat meat. It's both because I just don't like it, and because I don't like eating animals.
> 
> I like to enjoy what I eat as well. I just happen to not enjoy beef and potatoes - not a potato person either. Give me pasta, homemade sauce, and lots of ricotta cheese and I'm in heaven.


I love pasta too.

We have a seafood place call " boiling crab" that cook Cajun style seafood. No tableware needed, all finger work. 

We will order to-go for dinner tonight.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Nap at 4 PM? Sound like you and her will be party late tonight.


Oh yup. That's us…The Party Animals. No, we both work hard, stress filled jobs. I wake up, during the week at 3:30 am and Karen not much later. Weekends we “sleep in" till 6:00am and although we can't nap at work when we want to, we can on our own time.


----------



## lisa127

bouaboua said:


> I love pasta too.
> 
> We have a seafood place call " boiling crab" that cook Cajun style seafood. No tableware needed, all finger work.
> 
> We will order to-go for dinner tonight.


I'm Sicilian......everything is homemade here at my house. Including the biscotti and ricotta pie for dessert!! yum, yum!!


----------



## bouaboua

You need to talk to my wife and telling her that sleep in is 6:00AM........


----------



## lisa127

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oh yup. That's us…The Party Animals. No, we both work hard, stress filled jobs. I wake up, during the week at 3:30 am and Karen not much later. Weekends we “sleep in" till 6:00am and although we can't nap at work when we want to, we can on our own time.


My husband and I are nappers too! Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## bouaboua

lisa127 said:


> I'm Sicilian......everything is homemade here at my house. Including the biscotti and ricotta pie for dessert!! yum, yum!!


Guess who will come over for dinner tomorrow night??? Uninvited..............................


----------



## lisa127

bouaboua said:


> Guess who will come over for dinner tomorrow night??? Uninvited..............................


Well, that would be a long ride for dinner don't ya think? How many hours would that be.....I think you need to start driving..lol.


----------



## bouaboua

lisa127 said:


> Well, that would be a long ride for dinner don't ya think? How many hours would that be.....I think you need to start driving..lol.



Honey: Hurry up! ! ! ! Get change. we better get on the road right now other wise we will be late for fresh pasta dinner tomorrow night.

HURRRRRRRRRRRRRY! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## lisa127

bouaboua said:


> Honey: Hurry! ! ! ! Get change. we better get on the road right now other wise we will be late for fresh pasta dinner tomorrow night.
> 
> HURRRRRRRRRRRRRY! ! ! ! ! !


Sunday dinner is at 3 in the afternoon...lol


----------



## Ashes

I had a slight headache so decided to take a nap.... Slept two hours and woke up in lots of pain..... Went to take some ibuprofen - my fiancé finished it all and didn't buy more.... But he ran and got me some so here's hoping it kicks in sooner rather than later.... 

To catch up - I love me some sushi rolls, but not sushimi or whatever the other stuff on rice is. It isn't bad, but I just don't prefer it. I eat cows and pigs on a regular basis (love love meat). I've had deer and bison - not bad. Deer jerky and sausage is fantastic - steaks and ground not as good to me. I've never had quail or frog legs or anything else - no thank you.

Jessica - your hair and makeup and dress are going to be so perfect - don't stress. There's bound to be a glitch but you will love everything in the end when it all comes together.


----------



## bouaboua

lisa127 said:


> Here's a pic of a ricotta pie and some biscotti that I made on Christmas Eve. That will have to do for now:
> 
> Sunday dinner is at 3 in the afternoon...lol



Honey......Hurry.........We not going have time even for restroom stop. 

I'm calling Jeff Gordon now to see if he can drive for us........


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> I had a slight headache so decided to take a nap.... Slept two hours and woke up in lots of pain..... Went to take some ibuprofen - my fiancé finished it all and didn't buy more.... But he ran and got me some so here's hoping it kicks in sooner rather than later....
> 
> To catch up - I love me some sushi rolls, but not sushimi or whatever the other stuff on rice is. It isn't bad, but I just don't prefer it. I eat cows and pigs on a regular basis (love love meat). I've had deer and bison - not bad. Deer jerky and sausage is fantastic - steaks and ground not as good to me. I've never had quail or frog legs or anything else - no thank you.
> 
> Jessica - your hair and makeup and dress are going to be so perfect - don't stress. There's bound to be a glitch but you will love everything in the end when it all comes together.



Amen on all above but the headache part.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh man I'm exsaughted. I went see my new boss, to walk over the place and such. Its awesome. I'm excited! 
Then I went to see my used-to-be roommate, which was fun. After, I went to see my dad. Long story short I left 20 minutes later crying and wanting to throw things. After eating, I went with Charlie to the dog park, then met up with my MIL, who invited my witch of a SIL, because she had info we didn't. Basically she cussed at me repeatedly saying to just give up and move on. I came home, ate ice cream, brushed Charlie (produced a whole nother dog), did my second round of tortoise stuff, then napped. 
Now I'm sitting with my phone next to my doggy on his dog bed.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Oh man I'm exsaughted. I went see my new boss, to walk over the place and such. Its awesome. I'm excited!
> Then I went to see my used-to-be roommate, which was fun. After, I went to see my dad. Long story short I left 20 minutes later crying and wanting to throw things. After eating, I went with Charlie to the dog park, then met up with my MIL, who invited my witch of a SIL, because she had info we didn't. Basically she cussed at me repeatedly saying to just give up and move on. I came home, ate ice cream, brushed Charlie (produced a whole nother dog), did my second round of tortoise stuff, then napped.
> Now I'm sitting with my phone next to my doggy on his dog bed.


Looks like you had a very busy day. Sorry for your dad part.

What's for dinner???


----------



## bouaboua

This is what we will have........


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany,
I'm sorry girl. But at the least you've got a second dog now for Charlie to play with. I've got to go though…promised Karen is nap with her, and if I don't go soon I'll miss out.


----------



## T33's Torts

Steven, I love Boiling Crab!  Although it never fails to give me a stomach ache. Dilly says its because I'm not used to taking so much animal matter at one. That's why I usually throw up after eating meat. 
Tonight, I will be having pasta (from a box, sorry Lisa ) with canned sauce and crispy broccoli (salt and pepper and olive oil sliced thin on a pan, baked til brown). If I have any, some peas.
Charlie will be having two eggs, a cup of kibble and half a boiled chicken breast.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Steven, I love Boiling Crab!  Although it never fails to give me a stomach ache. Dilly says its because I'm not used to taking so much animal matter at one. That's why I usually throw up after eating meat.
> Tonight, I will be having pasta (from a box, sorry Lisa ) with canned sauce and crispy broccoli (salt and pepper and olive oil sliced thin on a pan, baked til brown). If I have any, some peas.
> Charlie will be having two eggs, a cup of kibble and half a boiled chicken breast.


How about Blondie? Where is he? I been absent for about a week. How is he doing??


----------



## T33's Torts

We missed you in your absence! Very glad you're back. 

Dyl's been in the hospital for about as long as you've been MIA. Until recently, not better or worse.


----------



## sibi

Sorry guys. I've been gone for a few because something tried to rape my surface. I wasn't able to chat until my husband ran all the diagnostics and found some sort of spyware. He correct it, but left me with another screen of the forum that I didn't like, nor could I post. Very frustrating. I resorted to going back on my phone, which is also a pain, but at least I'm familiar with the format. So there it is. How's everyone's day been like?


----------



## AZtortMom

Good evening everyone  *waves*


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Noel!


----------



## AZtortMom

T33's Torts said:


> Hi Noel!


Hi there Tiff


----------



## T33's Torts

Is it humid in AZ too? Its driving me nuts. But the sulcatas LOVE it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yeah it is. It's about 101 degrees too ugh


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Issy, he's driving from Texas to Texas... I don't think he needs to drive through OK...


I didn't know that tiff!! Lol


----------



## tortoisetime565

mike taylor said:


> No I'm going to Jacksonville Texas and I live in Texas . That would be a little out of the way . LOL





T33's Torts said:


> Do you have to leave the state to get to the same state?


I don't know your life! Don't sass me tiff!


----------



## taza

mike taylor said:


> 1300 dollars wow! Thats crazy! No way! The only part of the camel I would eat is the toe . Haha


lmao!!!!


----------



## taza

bouaboua said:


> This is what we will have........
> 
> View attachment 90060
> View attachment 90061
> View attachment 90062
> View attachment 90063
> View attachment 90064
> View attachment 90065
> View attachment 90066
> View attachment 90067


for us canadians. what was that!


----------



## mike taylor

taza said:


> lmao!!!!


Finally somebody got it!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I don't know your life! Don't sass me tiff!


Oh you will most definitely be sassed.


----------



## bouaboua

taza said:


> for us canadians. what was that!


This is a restaurant call "Boiling Crab".

Cajun style seafood. No tableware needed. All finger work. Very messy but tasty.


----------



## mike taylor

Remember you are talking to Tiffany queen of sass.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Finally somebody got it!


 I got it, but didn't want to ruin my innocence... Ha! Yeah right.


----------



## mike taylor

You're a little late on that one Tiffany


----------



## T33's Torts

I didn't see it earlier, otherwise you would've gotten your *** kicked.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Oh you will most definitely be sassed.





mike taylor said:


> Remember you are talking to Tiffany queen of sass.



I am the sass king. And kings beat queens so hah. Ha ha ha.


----------



## mike taylor

Hummm I guess you win .


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah you are known to kick people off their bikes.


----------



## tortdad

Well, just read 250ish posts to catch up from Friday afternoon. Now I'm pooped and ready for bed so all I would like to say is good night all, sleep well.


----------



## sibi

tortoisetime565 said:


> I am the sass king. And kings beat queens so hah. Ha ha ha.



Not when it comes to ants, or bees, or me


----------



## mike taylor

My wild pet toad is back!


----------



## tortdad

sibi said:


> Not when it comes to ants, or bees, or me



Remind me mike, what part of TX did you say you were from? League city?

Edit: tagged the wrong post


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> My wild pet toad is back!



Whoops. Was trying to tag mike. What part of Texas are you in again?


----------



## mike taylor

I'm in New Caney . It's about 20 minutes north of Houston on HW59.


----------



## tortdad

Who's from league city then? I'm NW Houston, 290/grand parkway


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> Who's from league city then? I'm NW Houston, 290/grand parkway



Greg T


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Finally somebody got it!


I was biting my tongue on that one.. Lmao.


----------



## sibi

Ashes said:


> I was biting my tongue on that one.. Lmao.





mike taylor said:


> Finally somebody got it!



Com'on Mike, we all got it, duh...


----------



## mike taylor

I would hope so . I couldn't help it . It way to easy . Ken got it right away . But we are both rednecks we think alike.


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> I would hope so . I couldn't help it . It way to easy . Ken got it right away . But we are both rednecks we think alike.


lol. Dirty boys. 

I'm off to bed tort peeps. G'night!


----------



## sibi

Ashes said:


> lol. Dirty boys.
> 
> I'm off to bed tort peeps. G'night!


Good night Ash.


----------



## mike taylor

Nite nite!


----------



## T33's Torts

Ugh its hot and I'm sweating. Eww.


----------



## T33's Torts

Charlie just swam in the bathtub. He was hot too.


----------



## mike taylor

Turn on your ac unit .


----------



## T33's Torts

Its on. 67 degrees. I just got back from walking with Charlie.


----------



## mike taylor

Is Dylan home now?


----------



## sibi

Does anyone know what hairdo Jess is picking for her wedding?


----------



## mike taylor

I don't sorry.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Is Dylan home now?


Nope. So I've been talking to Charlie. I swear he knows what I'm saying. That or I'm going nuts.


----------



## bouaboua

We had very nice dinner with one of our friend and his family. 

Now is time to go to bed. Good night and sweet dream all.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good night Steven.


----------



## mike taylor

Good night TFO it's midnight here time for sleeping .


----------



## T33's Torts

Midnight is the time for eating cereal! Not sleeping!  Nighty night.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good morning TFO!


----------



## T33's Torts

Good umm.. morning.  Its almost 11PM here.


----------



## T33's Torts

Anyone wanna get me a new amp? Huh?  I've been playing with the fender, but my old amp named Ape is dying and not making the greatest of sounds.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Anyone wanna get me a new amp? Huh?  I've been playing with the fender, but my old amp named Ape is dying and not making the greatest of sounds.




How much do they run?


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Good umm.. morning.  Its almost 11PM here.




Good morning from Florida where it's almost 1:30 a.m. It's 2:30a.m. on the east coast, and 11:30p.m. on the west.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Good morning from Florida where it's almost 1:30 a.m. It's 2:30a.m. on the east coast, and 11:30p.m. on the west.


Does that mean I'm in the future, lol  time zones are annoying, where's that tort island gonna be anyway?


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> Does that mean I'm in the future, lol  time zones are annoying, where's that tort island gonna be anyway?


That's the future Peninsula of Florida , when it breaks away from the mainland, we can then call it Tort Island of the Flowers.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> That's the future Peninsula of Florida , when it breaks away from the mainland, we can then call it Tort Island of the Flowers.


Then we'll hire builders to make you that lone hill of your


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> Then we'll hire builders to make you that lone hill of your



Yep!!


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> That's the future Peninsula of Florida , when it breaks away from the mainland, we can then call it Tort Island of the Flowers.





AbdullaAli said:


> Does that mean I'm in the future, lol  time zones are annoying, where's that tort island gonna be anyway?



Well you are about 6 hours ahead of us. Until 3 minutes ago, you would've been one day in the future in the west coast. But, now you're in the future in Hawaii Lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Well you are about 6 hours ahead of us. Until 3 minutes ago, you would've been one day in the future in the west coast. But, now you're in the future in Hawaii Lol


Bye! Leaving the house now  I'm leaving my phone in the house (It's leaking-getting better now )


----------



## sibi

Okay, have a great day


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Okay, have a great day


Thanks


----------



## yillt

Ho everyone. I'm back on TFO because I was away for about a month and a half and I missed all the tortoise news.  BUT NOW IM BACK


----------



## T33's Torts

yillt said:


> Ho everyone. I'm back on TFO because I was away for about a month and a half and I missed all the tortoise news.  BUT NOW IM BACK


Welcome back Bella.


----------



## tortdad

Good morning TFO time to get ready for work


----------



## lisa127

Good morning.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Morning! Time for some errands and then possibly a trip to the zoo with a friend if the rain ever lets up! It's not supposed to rain this am so hoping it holds off! 

Hope everyone has a good day! Ken, I hope you get your bacon today!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I most certainly will get bacon today. Last night, Karen asked if we had some in the big freezer due to none being in the house freezer. I happily retrieved a pound and a half and put it in the fridge to start the thaw.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did yillt call us ho's ?


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO. Happy BACON day Ken. 

I will have coffee and sweet potato fries for BKS.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO. Happy BACON day Ken.
> 
> I will have coffee and sweet potato fries for BKS.



Steven,
Today is properly called, “The High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday".


----------



## juli11

My Sunday is ending in 3 hours :-(
But no problem I have holidays :-D


----------



## Ashes

Morning friends!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning Ashly.


----------



## tortdad

Kens at home eating bacon and I'm at work making bacon. 

Want to trade places?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> Kens at home eating bacon and I'm at work making bacon.
> 
> Want to trade places?


Let me think for a minute…nope!


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning everyone! My giant puppy killed one of my dining room chairs. That's what I get for leaving the bedroom door open.


----------



## T33's Torts

The closest thing to bacon here is Charlie's bacon treats.


----------



## Ashes

Mmmm, bacon.... I had PB cereal. Not the same.


----------



## lisa127

I ate a banana for breakfast. Now I'm eating an apple. Oh, and lots of coffee.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

lisa127 said:


> I ate a banana for breakfast. Now I'm eating an apple. Oh, and lots of coffee.


Wait a minute…you think you're a redfoot?


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did yillt call us ho's ?


She sure did Lol... it's that darn autocorrect , me hopes 
Hi Bella, my name is Sylvia, but everyone here calls me sibi 
Good morning to all!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## lisa127

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wait a minute…you think you're a redfoot?


Do redfoots drink lots of coffee?!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning guys. I got a tip that my favorite reptile store in Oklahoma has Galapagos Tortoises. They are closed today and it's already driving me crazy... Im going to call tomorrow on my lunch break to ask about pricing.. This very me and my friend saved dubbed Cheekums is wound up this morning!!! No more sleep for me..


----------



## T33's Torts

I ate a PB&J at midnight last night. Fun.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

lisa127 said:


> Do redfoots drink lots of coffee?!


“While picking coffee beans at the peak of ripeness, Juan Valdez must watch his step from the redfoots gathered in his plantings."


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Good morning everyone! My giant puppy killed one of my dining room chairs. That's what I get for leaving the bedroom door open.



What's his fascination with those chairs? If it's a bone he wants, get him one of those raw hide bones at the pet shop... the giant size ones, or get him a piece of wood branch to nibble on


----------



## lisa127

T33's Torts said:


> I ate a PB&J at midnight last night. Fun.


PB&J is the best!!


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> What's his fascination with those chairs? If it's a bone he wants, get him one of those raw hide bones at the pet shop... the giant size ones, or get him a piece of wood branch to nibble on


I've tried everything under the sun. He enjoys things that just so happen to very important.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I've tried everything under the sun. He enjoys things that just so happen to very important.



You may need to switch standard chairs for the floating kind. I think that would be kinda cool.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup…


----------



## T33's Torts

Yum! I had Cheerios and watermelon.


----------



## T33's Torts

It rained soooo hard last night. I came home from walking hot and soaking wet. Currently, we're at 80% humidity, 84 degrees and its drizzling. The forecast says thunderstorms and heavy rain. This is gross.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I ate chocolate for breakfast. Yum


----------



## sibi

tortoisetime565 said:


> I ate chocolate for breakfast. Yum




I'll take it all... Cowboy's eggs and bacon, Tiff's Cheerios and watermelon , and your chocolate


----------



## sibi

Well, gotta feed the babies... be back later.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm just enjoying that I'm not the only one who remembers “Juan Valdez"!


----------



## Elohi

Hey y'all. I am not doing to so hot today but I'm trying to turn the day around with some Motrin and tortoise time. When stress catches up with me...I always have a lot of aches and pains and a general sick feeling. Maybe my immune system get dragged down, I don't know but it never fails that I end up miserable like this.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sorry, Ken...seems to me that no one responded to your Juan Valdez post. They're all sitting there scratching their heads with quizzical looks on their faces.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Hey y'all. I am not doing to so hot today but I'm trying to turn the day around with some Motrin and tortoise time. When stress catches up with me...I always have a lot of aches and pains and a general sick feeling. Maybe my immune system get dragged down, I don't know but it never fails that I end up miserable like this.


On the flip side of this, Monica, today is the first day in the last 7-8 days that I've actually felt kinda good.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry, Ken...seems to me that no one responded to your Juan Valdez post. They're all sitting there scratching their heads with quizzical looks on their faces.


Surely you remember though…


----------



## tortoisetime565

So one of the twin Sully's flipped for the first time in the year I've had them. When I came outside he was foaming at the mouth... Kinda freaked me out.. I immediately soaked him in cool water to cool him off.... He is still in the shade... Scary stuff.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I saw galaps at the zoo. Their babies are so big now! Here's one of the momma torts eyeing me. She came a'running from across the pen like I have some secret mark to all torts that says "this human gives strawberries and watermelon"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's my kids.


----------



## tortoisetime565

That split is absolutely adorable!


----------



## T33's Torts

Are those Karen's Tupperware containers? 
They're so cute! I'm with Issy, I like the split scutes.


----------



## mike taylor

Nice Ken very nice! Karen is going to kick your butt .


----------



## T33's Torts

I just realized I can't read my writing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In the picture of all four, the split scutter is lower right. All wonky from the egg sack.


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> Hey y'all. I am not doing to so hot today but I'm trying to turn the day around with some Motrin and tortoise time. When stress catches up with me...I always have a lot of aches and pains and a general sick feeling. Maybe my immune system get dragged down, I don't know but it never fails that I end up miserable like this.



That may be a sign of the onset of fibromyalgia. You should check it out. It only gets worse with time


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen says, “Because of who you are Ken, you can do whatever you want." After all these years I still believe her, to which she responds, “hanging themselves is best!"
What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen says, “Because of who you are Ken, you can do whatever you want." After all these years I still believe her, to which she responds, “hanging themselves is best!"
> What's that supposed to mean?



http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/give+enough+rope ?


----------



## sibi

tortoisetime565 said:


> So one of the twin Sully's flipped for the first time in the year I've had them. When I came outside he was foaming at the mouth... Kinda freaked me out.. I immediately soaked him in cool water to cool him off.... He is still in the shade... Scary stuff.



Good thing you got out there to save him! He was critical. Make sure he gets soaked in the next couple of days, just to keep him hydrated .


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In the picture of all four, the split scutter is lower right. All wonky from the egg sack.



I love that they are all light colored . How much are you selling them for? You can PM me.


----------



## T33's Torts

I thought girls were supposed to be born with genetically good hand writing. Ugh this sucks.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My hand writing sucks too. Nothing girly about it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've broken the news to Karen that the split scutter is staying here. As for the others, I'm working my kids to take one each for the grandkids. Not sure how that's going to be though.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I thought girls were supposed to be born with genetically good hand writing. Ugh this sucks.



Where did you hear that? My handwriting sucks too. One time my mother wrote out a cookie recipe and she wrote it on a steno pad with a thin red line running down the middle , vertically. She wrote it on one half, and continued on the other half. Well, I read it straight across and wind up making something other than cookies!


----------



## T33's Torts

I have makeup in my eye. I put makeup on this morning, when out to do my tort stuff, cane back in anr Charlie licked my face. I rubbed my eye and OWWW.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've broken the news to Karen that the split scutter is staying here. As for the others, I'm working my kids to take one each for the grandkids. Not sure how that's going to be though.



Awwww, Cowboy... no fair. You're not suppose to keep the bunch! If you do , you'll have to open up a zoo


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I have makeup in my eye. I put makeup on this morning, when out to do my tort stuff, cane back in anr Charlie licked my face. I rubbed my eye and OWWW.



Baby girl, you need to settle down. You're already having a stressful day, and you have the whole day left to go !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Truthfully, I only want to keep them all here. Reality shows up, and says I can keep the scuttered one.


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Baby girl, you need to settle down. You're already having a stressful day, and you have the whole day left to go !


Tortoises demand to be fed. They really don't give a **** about their angelic food humans.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Truthfully, I only want to keep them all here. Reality shows up, and says I can keep the scuttered one.


Is reality's name Karen?


----------



## yillt

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did yillt call us ho's ?


I meant to say hi sorry. I don't know what Ho means.


----------



## Abdulla6169

yillt said:


> I meant to say hi sorry. I don't know what Ho means.


Ho in chemistry is the chemical symbol for holmium


----------



## T33's Torts

You're only 12, you shouldn't know what it means. LOL.
Ken (ahem, @Cowboy_Ken ) better watch his language, huh?


----------



## T33's Torts

I can't talk though, I'm a potty mouth.


----------



## yillt

T33's Torts said:


> You're only 12, you shouldn't know what it means. LOL.
> Ken (ahem, @Cowboy_Ken ) better watch his language, huh?  S


I'm actually 11.


----------



## yillt

T33's Torts said:


> You're only 12, you shouldn't know what it means. LOL.
> Ken (ahem, @Cowboy_Ken ) better watch his language, huh?


----------



## T33's Torts

yillt said:


> I'm actually 11.


My bad. Sibi says my brain cells are being stolen.


----------



## yillt

T33's Torts said:


> My bad. Sibi says my brain cells are being stolen.


Don't worry. I'm sure your brain cells are fine.


----------



## yillt

What time is it there?


----------



## T33's Torts

1:24pm. London... 9? My idea is cross the clock and add two hours.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, @tortdad are you off the hook yet?


----------



## yillt

Yes close. It's 9:30.


----------



## yillt

I'm going to bed. Bye.


----------



## Abdulla6169

yillt said:


> I'm going to bed. Bye.


Good night


----------



## T33's Torts

Good night.


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> Hey, @tortdad are you off the hook yet?



I'm not on the hook yet. We have separate bank accounts so she doesn't know what i spent. I'll just tell her it was buy one get one or something.


----------



## T33's Torts

It'll benefit your kids, they can watch more tortoises grow, thats life science, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> I'm not on the hook yet. We have separate bank accounts so she doesn't know what i spent. I'll just tell her it was buy one get one or something.


Honesty like that gets you in the dog house. But then Hank Sr. pointed out that, “this dog house here is mighty small, but it's better than no house at all!"


----------



## Elohi

It was measurement day here a bit ago but now it's time to go to the grocery store.


----------



## Elohi

And Watson ate this whole flower by himself.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Night TFO  I'll post what I did today tomorrow!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Night TFO  I'll post what I did today tomorrow!


And that will be tonight and yesterday. I think?


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, I think it'll be yesterday's post today?


----------



## T33's Torts

Or tomorrow post yesterday? Ahhhh... brain pain. Too much thinking.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Abdulla will post us tonight, (his morning tomorrow) about events today, (his yesterday).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But in all likelihood, I will be fast asleep and read it a 3:30 am tomorrow.


----------



## tortdad

Thanks for the snack Uncle Issy
@tortoisetime565


----------



## T33's Torts

Please, please watch this video. Its only a few minutes long, but its fantastic. Ester Earl, was an amazing person, and this one thing was her wish, so lets keep it going. Happy Ester day guys. 




DFTBA.


----------



## tortdad

Today is also national Friendship day


----------



## tortoisetime565

sibi said:


> Good thing you got out there to save him! He was critical. Make sure he gets soaked in the next couple of days, just to keep him hydrated .


I will. I was scared for my life.


----------



## tortoisetime565

tortdad said:


> View attachment 90201
> 
> 
> Thanks for the snack Uncle Issy
> @tortoisetime565


Most welcome! I love seeing pics of happy torts with my Mazuri.


----------



## mike taylor

Tortdad you're going to get your butt kicked . If you lie woman's intuition is going to kick in and know you lied. Then is going to be why must you lie nag nag nag!


----------



## tortdad

I already told her one was coming. I'll wait until later when she more excited about to tell here there are two.


----------



## T33's Torts

Poor Kevin... not.  Lair lait pants on fire!


----------



## T33's Torts

Maybe you should add earrings or something... Your health is in jeopardy here.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah earrings or something, spend more money that will work .


----------



## sibi

yillt said:


> Don't worry. I'm sure your brain cells are fine.


Hey, this gives her an out, duh...


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Yeah earrings or something, spend more money that will work .


Shut up Mike this is woman logic. Duh!


----------



## sibi

tortdad said:


> I'm not on the hook yet. We have separate bank accounts so she doesn't know what i spent. I'll just tell her it was buy one get one or something.



Hahaha...BOGO TORT.... that's hilarious! You could say, "Buy one, get one FOR something." This way you aren't lying...Lol


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Or tomorrow post yesterday? Ahhhh... brain pain. Too much thinking.



I'm telling you Tiff, you don't believe me.... it's the baby's fault. LOL


----------



## T33's Torts

Poor kiddo's gonna take the blame for my blonde moments? That works for me!


----------



## mike taylor

It don't get any better when the kid is all grown-up


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Well you have these few early months to blame the baby for everything. Then once they can speak it's forever your fault  

I blame my parents for being as weird as I am


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Poor kiddo's gonna take the blame for my blonde moments? That works for me!




Yeah... he's gonna be a blonde too. LOL


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Poor kiddo's gonna take the blame for my blonde moments? That works for me!



Yeah... he's gonna be a blonde too. LOL


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL! 
I totally blamed my mom for because she's short, and I'm shorter than she is.


----------



## lisa127

I do.


----------



## lisa127

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm just enjoying that I'm not the only one who remembers “Juan Valdez"!


I do.


----------



## sibi

RosieRedfoot said:


> Well you have these few early months to blame the baby for everything. Then once they can speak it's forever your fault
> 
> I blame my parents for being as weird as I am



So true, so true...lol


----------



## mike taylor

I blame my parents for making me the person I am today . I think they did a good job . Because I'm a bad ***! Ha ha


----------



## sibi

I blamed my parents for giving me regressive genes. I mean, they were so much better physicality , mentally, and emotionally. And my kids inherited the "feared" regressive genes. Poor kids 
*and I don't mean recessive genes.


----------



## T33's Torts

I also got my dad's bad temper. I'm a lot like him, although I like to think I'm prettier.


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> Maybe you should add earrings or something... Your health is in jeopardy here.



I make all the money and share it with her. I work two jobs to make it all happen and still pay or her school. I pay all the bills and then we each get some to do whatever with. 

I'm just not telling her how much I'm spending on the torts. 

It's sort of like when she come home with new shoes or a purse and says, "what, this... It only cost $50 on sale" like I don't know what name brand purses go for.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm sure you believe all that means something and I think it's cute that you do. Just sayin'.


----------



## mike taylor

You got married bro . That means what is yours in know under her control . The faster you accept this the better off you are . Haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heck fire, I wouldn't know a name brand purse from a purse.


----------



## tortoisetime565

So wait tiff is indeed with child?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortoisetime565 said:


> So wait tiff is indeed with child?


That's the word on the street.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> You got married bro . That means what is yours in know under her control . The faster you accept this the better off you are . Haha


Translation:
You joined the dark side. Now you're screwed. Haha


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heck fire, I wouldn't know a name brand purse from a purse.


Neither would I. My hippie bag was bought to support an animal rights group.


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> I also got my dad's bad temper. I'm a lot like him, although I like to think I'm prettier.


Not without a beard, you're not.


----------



## Elohi

She is indeed with child. Her eggo is preggo. There's a bun in the oven. Girlfriend be preggers. She's a baby mama! Squeeeeeee!!


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> So wait tiff is indeed with child?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Glad to have that outburst cleared up. Lol.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Wouldn't it be great if the sonogram looked like a tort? Haha. Early on they're like reading clouds anyway. But we expect a baby image when you get one!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Also, weekends are not nearly long enough!


----------



## lisa127

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heck fire, I wouldn't know a name brand purse from a purse.


Me either. I don't understand the point of a name brand purse. I think the most I've ever spent on any purse in my life was $20.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, @sibi, my PM thingy isn't working, but I thought I'd let you know. Wednesday.


----------



## T33's Torts

Tab reload. PM's are now functioning.


----------



## Kerryann

I am back. I lived even thou it was awful. Our camper is really damaged too. The hail storm put holes in the top and it got water damage.


----------



## T33's Torts

Welcome back Kerry.


----------



## mike taylor

Man the weekend is over . We drove 6 hours round trip to get our butts handed to us again . Small town derby girls are no joke . All they have to do for fun is drink beer and roller skate . But the wife has fun thats what it is all about. I like watching the matches and the wife turn in to a monster .


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> Welcome back Kerry.


Thanks it's so wonderful to be back to civilization.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> All they have to do for fun is drink beer and roller skate .


I can't skate very well but I know how to drink beer!! Although I can't now.


----------



## Kerryann

lisa127 said:


> Me either. I don't understand the point of a name brand purse. I think the most I've ever spent on any purse in my life was $20.


I love fashion to be honest. I try to support designers that use sustainable materials now since that's our belief.


----------



## mike taylor

I just started drinking beer again . Quit drinking in 02 because it got out of control . I found a good beer that I enjoy drinking for more than the drunk part . I drink two or three beers afrer work and I'm good . On the weekend working arund the house I may drink a 6 pack . So I'm not out of control .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> I just started drinking beer again . Quit drinking in 02 because it got out of control . I found a good beer that I enjoy drinking for more than the drunk part . I drink two or three beers afrer work and I'm good . On the weekend working arund the house I may drink a 6 pack . So I'm not out of control .


That's about what I manage.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm watching NFL football right now.


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't enjoy the sensation of drunk-ness. Plus I have super fussy alcohol tolerance. Sometimes more than one beer will kill me. Never more than three though.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm watching Frog (Frog is a rat) tear apart an old tshirt.


----------



## mike taylor

I can't watch foot ball on tv . I like watching my sons play . My son is the starting qb for a team this year it's going to be fun watching him play .


----------



## Kerryann

I love the taste of beer too. Sometimes I drink too much but that's usually just with trusted friends.
I'm watching project runway.


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> I'm watching Frog (Frog is a rat) tear apart an old tshirt.


This confused for a minute


----------



## mike taylor

I had a pet rat named Herbert . He was going to be snake food but the snake didn't eat him so I let him live . I'm glad I did because he was a awesome pet . They are very smart little guys .


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> I love fashion to be honest. I try to support designers that use sustainable materials now since that's our belief.


I watched The Devil Wears Prada yesterday - made me realize how incredibly unstylish I am. My 9 year old has more style (because her gramma is ALL about style)..... I have jeans. And t-shirts. And flip flops.... I only wear heels for special occasions.... Or black slacks. I never wear dresses - ever. I never wear shorts... or skirts unless it's the 2 floor length skirts I own (wear on occasion).... Yep. I'm hopeless. I just don't have style..... I wear the same necklace every day, no rings besides my engagement ring... No earrings.... Hmm.


----------



## T33's Torts

Frog will come if I call him. He even sits and lays down on command. He's only a little guy, so I want to train him roll over, fetch and jump. 

My roach grew!


----------



## mike taylor

Not into bugs you can keep them nasty suckers . Any thing with a sideways mouth or mandibles you can have .


----------



## T33's Torts

He's awesome though! I have snakes again. My ex used to breed them, so I got her rejects.


----------



## mike taylor

What kind?


----------



## T33's Torts

I think she has red tails now. But I got her little corn snakes. One has a crooked rib cage and the other is stubby.


----------



## mike taylor

I like corn snakes they are laid back.


----------



## T33's Torts

One bit the other one's tail.


----------



## mike taylor

Thats why you don't keep them in the same enclosure silly.


----------



## mike taylor

Are they eating anoles yet?


----------



## T33's Torts

Nope. Worms and pinkies. My ex texted me yesterday wanting to know if I wanted a few boas. No thanks! She has the coolest set ups though.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Thats why you don't keep them in the same enclosure silly.


They are in separate cages, but when I clean one I put them together! Duh!


----------



## Ashes

I love mazuri face..... 


I HATE the hard water spots all over the tank though...


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashes said:


> I watched The Devil Wears Prada yesterday - made me realize how incredibly unstylish I am. My 9 year old has more style (because her gramma is ALL about style)..... I have jeans. And t-shirts. And flip flops.... I only wear heels for special occasions.... Or black slacks. I never wear dresses - ever. I never wear shorts... or skirts unless it's the 2 floor length skirts I own (wear on occasion).... Yep. I'm hopeless. I just don't have style..... I wear the same necklace every day, no rings besides my engagement ring... No earrings.... Hmm.


You're just like me. Tshirt, jeans, sweatshirts... Shorts are a necessity here. Converse ALL the time. I have a pair of hooker heels my BFF bought for me for whatever reason. I wear an anklet, and my ring. That's all.


----------



## Ashes

What are you lookin' at?!


----------



## T33's Torts

What plant is in the back left of the last pic, Ash?


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> You're just like me. Tshirt, jeans, sweatshirts... Shorts are a necessity here. Converse ALL the time. I have a pair of hooker heels my BFF bought for me for whatever reason. I wear an anklet, and my ring. That's all.


I just don't understand it. Yeah I like to look nice sometimes - but not ALL the time. I like to be comfortable, and I'm not comfortable in things other than jeans and hoodies, etc.


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> What plant is in the back left of the last pic, Ash?


Totally fake succulent things.


----------



## T33's Torts

When I was in highschool, there was a time I'd literally just wear a sweatshirt. Because for gym, I had to change anyway! My lazy logic rocks.

I have the same one.  I thought maybe you had a real one.


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> When I was in highschool, there was a time I'd literally just wear a sweatshirt. Because for gym, I had to change anyway! My lazy logic rocks.
> 
> I have the same one.  I thought maybe you had a real one.


Oh I wish. Nothing around here is sold unless fertilized and pesticided and whatnot. *sigh* dangit, why can't people just grow organic for me?!  lol


----------



## Elohi

Jeans, hoodies, geeky t-shirts, sneakers, snug fitting yoga capris, flip flops, my thumb ring, my wedding ring, my silver necklace and a hair tie and I'm good. I am not into expensive clothes, handbags, or shoes. I like practical, comfortable, and useful...that'ss my style.


----------



## T33's Torts

Plants are sold organic, but they literally cost 5x as much.


----------



## sibi

I just got through watching The Manhattan Project on cable. It's either a mini-series or a series. It's interesting what the government did in those days to the scientists used to create the atomic bomb. Now, it's HGTV Intl'l House Hunting. Love all the places I've visited Lol


----------



## T33's Torts

Prior to having my own zoo, I travel all the time.


----------



## sibi

Me too, although, I did go to Israel two years ago when the babies were less than a year old. I didn't have Baby Runt yet, but my mil took care of them. I recently went to New Orleans for a 4 day weekend mini vacation. It's tough to get away then you have animals.


----------



## T33's Torts

I've been all over.. not recently though.  Well, no where outside of CA. I've been to 11 states and 9 other countries. Once right after highschool I dragged Dylan to Canada with me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Off topic question Tiffany, what hospital is my buddy staying in? Pm if that's more personal than I make it seem.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As for organic plants and greens being so costly, if they all were such the price would drop like crazy. This happened with the construction industry and added pcb's. When they were outlawed for general construction, the none added stopped being special so the price automatically adjusted. 
I seem to be making sense, a good sign I need to go to bed. Good night, my friends.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Off topic question Tiffany, what hospital is my buddy staying in? Pm if that's more personal than I make it seem.


No hospital as of tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> No hospital as of tomorrow.


SHAWWEEETT!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

My jeans don't fit right. Ugh.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I've been all over.. not recently though.  Well, no where outside of CA. I've been to 11 states and 9 other countries. Once right after highschool I dragged Dylan to Canada with me.



I've been to Germany, Austria, England, Scotland, Korea, Israel, Puerto Rico, Bahamas, and in the U.S., Hawaii , Dallas, Los Angeles, Palm Springs, Oklahoma , Louisiana , Alabama, New York, New Jersey, Connecticut , Virginia, Washington DC, Georgia, Tennessee , Pennsylvania , and I can't remember anymore


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> My jeans don't fit right. Ugh.



Umm, could it be that the baby is causing some tight fits? See, there's a lot to blame on the baby


----------



## tortoisetime565

After having two days off in a row I don't want to go back to work any more...


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> No hospital as of tomorrow.



Do you think he'll be well enough to get on the forum for a little in a couple?


----------



## sibi

tortoisetime565 said:


> After having two days off in a row I don't want to go back to work any more...



Aww, Isaiah , look at it this way. At least you're not retired and 65+ years old!


----------



## tortoisetime565

sibi said:


> Aww, Isaiah , look at it this way. At least you're not retired and 65+ years old!


I hope I can make a lot of money one day. I plan to hoard it so I can retire early with tons of money!! TONS!! But you know... I'm lazy.. Jk. 

I do want to own a successful business one day.


----------



## T33's Torts

Come help me with my tort, Issy, and I'll give you a shiny penny.


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Do you think he'll be well enough to get on the forum for a little in a couple?


Why not, right?


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Umm, could it be that the baby is causing some tight fits? See, there's a lot to blame on the baby


Hey, I don't have a problem with sweats.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Hey, I don't have a problem with sweats.



How's Charlie tonight?


----------



## T33's Torts

As usual. He's curled up in bed now. He had a long day of chasing June bugs. My friend owns a piece of property in the neighborhood, with a pool, but no one uses it. So he said Char can go swimming. He swam for a long time today while I read. He's so cute... when he's not being ultra destructive. Who am I kidding, he's always cute.


----------



## T33's Torts

I've been sleeping in the other room (5 bedroom house, only two humans) so I let Char curl up with me.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Good night ladies, gents, and Ken! Talk to y'all tomorrow!!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Good night ladies, gents, and Ken! Talk to y'all tomorrow!!


HAHAHA!!


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I've been sleeping in the other room (5 bedroom house, only two humans) so I let Char curl up with me.



Aww! That's cute. I don't let my dog come into my bedroom cause he pees on the carpet. He has a bed in the living room, and I should post a pic of him when he sleeps. He sleeps on his back with his legs sticking up


----------



## T33's Torts

Charlie pees either in the shower (it doesn't have a door) or outside.


----------



## T33's Torts

Sometimes when I shower he plays in the water with me.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Charlie pees either in the shower (it doesn't have a door) or outside.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Sometimes when I shower he plays in the water with me.



That's cute. My dog doesn't like to take a bath. He likes to smell his stink


----------



## sibi

Tiff, I'm signing off. Sleep tight, and tomorrow Dylan will be home! Yay!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Good night Sibs. Sleep tight!


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Good night Sibs. Sleep tight!




You too


----------



## T33's Torts

You wanna come say hi, Maria? @sissyofone


----------



## sissyofone

LOL.  Hi Everyone . Congratulations Tiff.


----------



## sissyofone

Hope everyone's doing well. Its been awhile since, I've been in pretend chat.

Goodnight Ms. Sibi Sweet Dreams


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi!  Its been forever since you've been by!


----------



## yillt

sissyofone said:


> LOL.  Hi Everyone . Congratulations Tiff.


Why the congratulations?


----------



## yillt

yillt said:


> Why the congratulations?[/QUOTE.


Going to visit Billy today at my Grandmas. Soon he will be able to move back to our house. I haven't been with him for more than a month now  But I'm seeing him today. WOOOOO .


----------



## Abdulla6169

yillt said:


> Why the congratulations?


She (Tiff) is pregnant.


----------



## yillt

yillt said:


> Why the congratulations?


That wasn't meant. To be in a quote. Sorry.


----------



## yillt

AbdullaAli said:


> She (Tiff) is pregnant.


CONGRATULATIONS. Do you know if its a boy or girl yet?Thats so good.


----------



## Abdulla6169

So here was my day yesterday 3/8/2014:
We drove off to Constance, went to the Lago mall. Then we walked the through the streets & bought some ice cream. We drove off & had lunch at Fischer Haus (fisher house). We also stopped at a small fruit kiosk, they had äpfel chips (Apple chips)  it was a good day yesterday & I like Constance a LOT more than Zürich!


----------



## Abdulla6169

yillt said:


> CONGRATULATIONS. Do you know if its a boy or girl yet?Thats so good.


Wow, you're excited! It's too early to know I believe


----------



## yillt

AbdullaAli said:


> Wow, you're excited! It's too early to know I believe


Yes. It's just exciting for Tiff. This is for the rest of her life. She must be SOOOO excited.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone  have a good Monday!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone  have a good Monday!


Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

You're an early riser, 3:23 AM in Phoenix, AZ! It's 12:23 pm on Switzerland


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> You're an early riser, 3:23 AM in Phoenix, AZ! It's 12:23 pm on Switzerland


Or are you a late sleeper @AZtortMom?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yeah, my job requires me to up


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Yeah, my job requires me to up


Wow, good luck!


----------



## AZtortMom

It's all good . Good bennies and great pension


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> It's all good . Good bennies and great pension


A good job & torts are all that you need to live


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning all !!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning people!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Morning people!


What happened here Mike? Did your alarm go off early?


----------



## tortdad

Morning all...or afternoon


----------



## lisa127

Good morning.


----------



## mike taylor

Nope going to work .


----------



## T33's Torts

Tired...tired... 

What was I saying?


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Morning people!


Time to stare at a computer screen?


----------



## sibi

sissyofone said:


> LOL.  Hi Everyone . Congratulations Tiff.




Hi Maria!!!! It's good to see you on chat. What's been up? We haven seen you on for a while. I've done the same, so I understand.


----------



## sibi

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone  have a good Monday!



Good morning Noel!!!!


----------



## sibi

Good morning all I missed Maia. Where is she? Maria, come back!


----------



## sibi

Did everyone go back to sleep, or out the door? 
Well, I'm getting getting some much needed coffee


----------



## tortdad

out the door for me


----------



## sibi

tortdad said:


> out the door for me


Have a good one!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Does that mean I'm in the future, lol  time zones are annoying, where's that tort island gonna be anyway?


 Well i'd either say mid-Atlantic were there's nothing around and room for a nice large island (and stable unlike ring-of-fire Pacific) or just flat out move to the Galapagos since we're just bringing more tors, might as well move to the place already known for torts, right??


----------



## sibi

Where's Jacqui? Yvonne? Cowboy? Jessica, Monica? It used to be that at this time there was 3 pages of chatter by now. What happened?

Hi Sarah!!! I think you have a point there. Galapagos island sounds great!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Out the door.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Out the door.


 You too have a great day !


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Well i'd either say mid-Atlantic were there's nothing around and room for a nice large island (and stable unlike ring-of-fire Pacific) or just flat out move to the Galapagos since we're just bringing more tors, might as well move to the place already known for torts, right??



I think the Aldabra atoll is a strong contender.


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> Time to stare at a computer screen?


Yes a new day of computer staring .


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> I think the Aldabra atoll is a strong contender.


 Sounds good! I call a prime beach spot for me and Frank's hut-house! Who wants to be little old us's neighbor!!?? We're good people and tort!


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> Where's Jacqui? Yvonne? Cowboy? Jessica, Monica? It used to be that at this time there was 3 pages of chatter by now. What happened?



I'm too busy catching up on the 20 pages of chat!


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm too busy catching up on the 20 pages of chat!


 Haha I was doing the same!! It took almost 2 hours to catch up on everything since Friday!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

You guys were seriously busy yesterday.


----------



## smarch

I'm at work alllllll day today, usually on Mondays I take half days, but I'm going on vacation Wednesday to Friday so I only get 2 days of work $ for this week so I gotta make them count... I should've got more coffee! I mean I get decaf most of the time anyways, I drink it for the flavor not to wake up, but I feel like I feel like a "real adult" in my office when i'm drinking coffee lol


----------



## taza

smarch said:


> Sounds good! I call a prime beach spot for me and Frank's hut-house! Who wants to be little old us's neighbor!!?? We're good people and tort!


Me!


----------



## smarch

taza said:


> Me!


----------



## Yvonne G

My token place marker for next time's starting place - Good Morning, Everyone!!!


----------



## smarch

taza said:


> Me!


 Whoops my computer got ahead of me and sent that before I even typed a reply lol.

We can waste our days away on the beach sipping a nice cold drink of choice (obviously I gotta follow my current musical choice and drink "2 pina coladas, I got one for each hand") with occasional wild torts strolling by to say hello 

Just don't mind my random outbursts at franklin, Its probably a good thing I got a Russian since my personality matches his quite well


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> My token place marker for next time's starting place - Good Morning, Everyone!!!


 Good Morning!!


----------



## taza

smarch said:


> Whoops my computer got ahead of me and sent that before I even typed a reply lol.
> 
> We can waste our days away on the beach sipping a nice cold drink of choice (obviously I gotta follow my current musical choice and drink "2 pina coladas, I got one for each hand") with occasional wild torts strolling by to say hello
> 
> Just don't mind my random outbursts at franklin, Its probably a good thing I got a Russian since my personality matches his quite well


Sounds great! Cold drinks, good music, and torts!


----------



## smarch

taza said:


> Sounds great! Cold drinks, good music, and torts!


 Exactly! all the reasons such an island is needed 
Although at the same time I can't help but say i'd miss people knowing me as the person with an awesome pet, haha franklin has fans...

Good music is definitely open to interpretation, anything but rap is good with me. I could live only listening to country the rest of my life though as long as I still get old country songs, I don't know the new stuff as well 

Tortoise party!!! BYOT


----------



## taza

I agree I don't care for rap, classic country is my favorite, but once in awhile dance music is fun to go to the club and get some dancing in with my friends. Also love 80's music!


----------



## smarch

taza said:


> I agree I don't care for rap, classic country is my favorite, but once in awhile dance music is fun to go to the club and get some dancing in with my friends. Also love 80's music!


 Get me some Toby Keith and i'll be good... in fact can we just steal him and covert him to tortoise person  (he's my one allowed man-crush... well him and Hugh Laurie as Dr. Gregory House! )
I have a special like for 60's and 70's music. Some nice old school Rock and Roll! ... why was I born several decades too late!!


----------



## Elohi

I like a lot of different types of music but I dislike country very much. I used to like country, and I love George Strait but the majority of country music in the last decade has been just awful. It ranks up there with rap for sucking severely. 

I know, I know , I know, tell us how you really feel right? lol.


----------



## taza

Miranda Lambert would be a great addition to the island!


----------



## T33's Torts

Ummm Ed Sheeran... duh!


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning guys.


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> Good morning guys.


Good morning Tiff


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I like a lot of different types of music but I dislike country very much. I used to like country, and I love George Strait but the majority of country music in the last decade has been just awful. It ranks up there with rap for sucking severely.
> 
> I know, I know , I know, tell us how you really feel right? lol.


One of my friends hates country with a passion, and I completely understand since its so darn specific and different of a sound. 
I still greatly prefer the stuff about a decade old since its what I grew up to and alots changed since then. I only end up really liking a couple of the new songs, usually from people who've been around since then.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I want LIGHTS to come to this Island, if we're inviting musical artists. She would totally play video games with me on the ridiculously hot days.


----------



## smarch

blah! watery remains of iced coffee in my cup!  I need a button to press and have more coffee delivered to my cup!


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning guys!


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> I want LIGHTS to come to this Island, if we're inviting musical artists. She would totally play video games with me on the ridiculously hot days.


 Any musical artists allowed as long as they get converted to tortoise life 
We'll just try to keep separate musical tastes in general areas so no one gets annoyed by music they don't prefer


----------



## Elohi

I swore off country completely back when my big kids were little and "tequila makes her clothes fall off" came on the radio at the daycare I worked at. I was like "seriously?" I had already been losing interest in it and that song was the song that did it in for me. I stopped listening to it altogether and may enjoy it if I hear something decent in a steakhouse but that's about it lol.


----------



## taza

Ya that song was kinda stupid but all music styles have some bad ones.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I swore off country completely back when my big kids were little and "tequila makes her clothes fall off" came on the radio at the daycare I worked at. I was like "seriously?" I had already been losing interest in it and that song was the song that did it in for me. I stopped listening to it altogether and may enjoy it if I hear something decent in a steakhouse but that's about it lol.


 I greatly dislike that song, its just poor taste too me. and Whiskey Lullaby still makes me cry. 
I like the ones that now I know are referencing sex or something but are put in good taste where little kid me could sing them and have no idea until later what Id sung along to (seriously sometimes I don't undertand my parents!) My personal favorite is how in 2 pinacoladas I seriously thought when he "set sail with captian morgan" he had a friend named morgan who was a captian.... it wasn't until last year when I got country music on my phone and listened to it that I laughed about that


----------



## Elohi

taza said:


> Ya that song was kinda stupid but all music styles have some bad ones.


So true. There are plenty of songs I skip when I'm listening to pandora or I change the station in the car if something comes on that I don't like the message of. Or I switch to my playlist. But there is zero country in my stations or my playlist because it became less pleasurable than pleasurable and that hasn't happened with most genre's for me. I was never a fan of most forms of rap. I do like hip hop and some old school rap from back when I was a kid. (Lol)


----------



## StarSapphire22

smarch said:


> I greatly dislike that song, its just poor taste too me. and Whiskey Lullaby still makes me cry.
> I like the ones that now I know are referencing sex or something but are put in good taste where little kid me could sing them and have no idea until later what Id sung along to (seriously sometimes I don't undertand my parents!) My personal favorite is how in 2 pinacoladas I seriously thought when he "set sail with captian morgan" he had a friend named morgan who was a captian.... it wasn't until last year when I got country music on my phone and listened to it that I laughed about that



When I was little (like 4 or 5) I used to think "Jesse's Girl" was about me, just because it said my name! LOL I had no idea.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> I greatly dislike that song, its just poor taste too me. and Whiskey Lullaby still makes me cry.
> I like the ones that now I know are referencing sex or something but are put in good taste where little kid me could sing them and have no idea until later what Id sung along to (seriously sometimes I don't undertand my parents!) My personal favorite is how in 2 pinacoladas I seriously thought when he "set sail with captian morgan" he had a friend named morgan who was a captian.... it wasn't until last year when I got country music on my phone and listened to it that I laughed about that


Because no other music style has lyrics that are in poor taste, right?....LOL

I love country music, but I prefer the stuff from about 20 years ago. Today's "country" is more pop a lot of times than country. It's not real country.

For the record, the song we are referring to I do not find all that offensive compared to many that are out there, country or not. Though it's not a great song, I think it's getting a bad rap here.


----------



## Elohi

I just feel awful again today. 
Major suckage. I didn't eat healthy yesterday because I didn't feel well and I think I made part of the problem worse. I ate a bunch of veggie straws yesterday because I was hungry while we were grocery shopping and those things are as worthless and carb filled as any other chip. So I'm super achy and feel hungover.


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> When I was little (like 4 or 5) I used to think "Jesse's Girl" was about me, just because it said my name! LOL I had no idea.


 We live on a farm, and obviously growing up on country I know "she think's my tractors sexy" so my dad drove a tractor, so it must have been sexy... AWKWARD lol. 
That's like now I know "should've been a cowboy" is more sexual than not, but its not obvious and I still love that song to death and still want to be a cowboy


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Because no other music style has lyrics that are in poor taste, right?....LOL
> 
> I love country music, but I prefer the stuff from about 20 years ago. Today's "country" is more pop a lot of times than country. It's not real country.
> 
> For the record, the song we are referring to I do not find all that offensive compared to many that are out there, country or not. Though it's not a great song, I think it's getting a bad rap here.


 Well all music has its bad songs. Rap I've noticed has more songs with lyrics I dislike than not. Theres actually a band Brokencyde that I loved until inevitably I started listening ot the lyrics and was like what!?? eww i'm done. everyone was like its just music ignore the lyrics... nope cant I already listened!

Country's been pop for a while now yes, I guess what I like can be called the in between "pop-country" phase. 

And its lyrics weren't really offensive to me, I just thought it was kinda dumb and blatent, I like when things are poetically written so you have to think about it.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Well all music has its bad songs. Rap I've noticed has more songs with lyrics I dislike than not. Theres actually a band Brokencyde that I loved until inevitably I started listening ot the lyrics and was like what!?? eww i'm done. everyone was like its just music ignore the lyrics... nope cant I already listened!
> 
> Country's been pop for a while now yes, I guess what I like can be called the in between "pop-country" phase.
> 
> And its lyrics weren't really offensive to me, I just thought it was kinda dumb and blatent, I like when things are poetically written so you have to think about it.


Yeah, I get what you're saying. I think the song was meant to be just for fun really. Now I have it going through my head and probably will for the rest of the day!...lol

I hate rap! Both for the sound and the lyrics. I agree with you. I can't ignore lyrics. They are too important.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I just feel awful again today.
> Major suckage. I didn't eat healthy yesterday because I didn't feel well and I think I made part of the problem worse. I ate a bunch of veggie straws yesterday because I was hungry while we were grocery shopping and those things are as worthless and carb filled as any other chip. So I'm super achy and feel hungover.


 only advice I got it hydrate hydrate hydrate. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Yeah, I get what you're saying. I think the song was meant to be just for fun really. Now I have it going through my head and probably will for the rest of the day!...lol
> 
> I hate rap! Both for the sound and the lyrics. I agree with you. I can't ignore lyrics. They are too important.


 I hear "for fun" I think "joke" and that ok yeah haha but don't try to sell the darn song its not good amongst the likes of the songs already out there. 

The lyrics are pretty much half the song, I mean how am I supposed to blast music and sing my hear out in my car if I despise dirty/crude or just flat out dumb lyrics!? .... not that I do that or anything  yeeeaaaaahhh, I haven't turned heads in other cars by rocking out too hard, nope not me


----------



## smarch

Although against my own point of joke music... I do listen to Weird Al... but I mean then i'm expecting a joke and its usually actually funny!


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> I hear "for fun" I think "joke" and that ok yeah haha but don't try to sell the darn song its not good amongst the likes of the songs already out there.
> 
> The lyrics are pretty much half the song, I mean how am I supposed to blast music and sing my hear out in my car if I despise dirty/crude or just flat out dumb lyrics!? .... not that I do that or anything  yeeeaaaaahhh, I haven't turned heads in other cars by rocking out too hard, nope not me


I also think lyrics are so important when an artist knows it's fans are young kids/teens.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I love Lana Del Rey and her sound and everything...really starting to get into her lately. But I just gotta ignore some of her lyrics. Some are just WEIRD.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> I also think lyrics are so important when an artist knows it's fans are young kids/teens.


 As is how the artist acts. to me I don't care how famous they are, in fact I listen to a lot of good tiny unknown bands, but if you're acting bat-crap crazy I cant take the music seriously. I mean I'll admit to anyone, Miley has one heck of a voice (and I've hear wrecking ball and its a good song), its powerful and she has talent, but I can't take her seriously because she literally acts insane. And young audience is especially true to her due to Hannah Montana. 
I like my country stars and foreign stars you hardly hear of on the news or starz or all that.


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> I love Lana Del Rey and her sound and everything...really starting to get into her lately. But I just gotta ignore some of her lyrics. Some are just WEIRD.


 weirds better than gross


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> As is how the artist acts. to me I don't care how famous they are, in fact I listen to a lot of good tiny unknown bands, but if you're acting bat-crap crazy I cant take the music seriously. I mean I'll admit to anyone, Miley has one heck of a voice (and I've hear wrecking ball and its a good song), its powerful and she has talent, but I can't take her seriously because she literally acts insane. And young audience is especially true to her due to Hannah Montana.
> I like my country stars and foreign stars you hardly hear of on the news or starz or all that.


I have given so little attention to Miley (yuck) that I don't even know what her voice sounds like.


----------



## StarSapphire22

smarch said:


> weirds better than gross



Some are gross too. "Cola" is just downright creepy. But that's the sound I like, and there aren't many artists out there doing that right now.


----------



## jaizei

I've got no shame, I like horrible music. If it's catchy I'll listen to it.



lisa127 said:


> I also think lyrics are so important when an artist knows it's fans are young kids/teens.



That's why they invented kidz bop.



StarSapphire22 said:


> Some are gross too. "Cola" is just downright creepy. But that's the sound I like, and there aren't many artists out there doing that right now.



Not what I was expecting.


----------



## lisa127

jaizei said:


> I've got no shame, I like horrible music. If it's catchy I'll listen to it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why they invented kidz bop.
> 
> 
> 
> Not what I was expecting.


What teenager is going to listen to kidz bop?


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> I have given so little attention to Miley (yuck) that I don't even know what her voice sounds like.


 I don't outright give her attention, but she's landed herself everywhere. And I think Wrecking Ball was a huge deal around new years, if I remember right watching the ball drop in NYC they played her music video of it then a hilarious cover video from youtube with guys in tightie-whities on a wrecking ball singing "why am I naked on a wrecking ball?" That is the only new song from her I've heard. I listened to the album she released dual with Hannah Monatana (my sisters younger so she was into it so I got the music too) I mean The Climb, THAT was a good song, its true, those lyrics had meaning if you look them up, its pretty deep about life from someone so young.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> I love Lana Del Rey and her sound and everything...really starting to get into her lately. But I just gotta ignore some of her lyrics. Some are just WEIRD.


I think a lot of her songs having more meaning than most people see.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> I don't outright give her attention, but she's landed herself everywhere. And I think Wrecking Ball was a huge deal around new years, if I remember right watching the ball drop in NYC they played her music video of it then a hilarious cover video from youtube with guys in tightie-whities on a wrecking ball singing "why am I naked on a wrecking ball?" That is the only new song from her I've heard. I listened to the album she released dual with Hannah Monatana (my sisters younger so she was into it so I got the music too) I mean The Climb, THAT was a good song, its true, those lyrics had meaning if you look them up, its pretty deep about life from someone so young.


I don't know any of these songs you mention. I'm older and live in my own world I guess.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm not a country fan, but I will literally listen to anything. I only have one playlist, which goes from pop to blues to classical to hard rock. However from a musician's stand point, some music has no value other than words.


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> Some are gross too. "Cola" is just downright creepy. But that's the sound I like, and there aren't many artists out there doing that right now.


 Oh... My...
I wont judge though since I only read the lyrics not heard the sound you're talking of.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> I don't know any of these songs you mention. I'm older and live in my own world I guess.


 I'd like to be in my own drama free world!
here have a read:
http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/mileycyrus/theclimb.html


----------



## T33's Torts

One time I was talking to 7 year olds, and I was like, "Do you mind if I play the blues while we drive?" The response I got was between a "What's that?" and "Eww no"


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> I'd like to be in my own drama free world!
> here have a read:
> http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/mileycyrus/theclimb.html


Drama free?? Oh, no.....not by a long shot...lol

It's drama overload. Which is why I try to stay in my own world.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ed Sheeran is an amazing songwriter, and he plays his own guitar riffs for most of his music, but this song is sooooo unlike anything else of his. Its still sounds great, but the lyrics...  A water bottle full of tequila, really?!?!


----------



## T33's Torts

Like he wrote this song (sung by One Direction, yeah yeah, I know). Its pretty much when the guy's girlfriend commits suicide, and he can't live without her and does the same.


----------



## lisa127

T33's Torts said:


> Like he wrote this song (sung by One Direction, yeah yeah, I know). Its pretty much when the guy's girlfriend commits suicide, and he can't live without her and does the same.


and you like that song or do not like it?


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> I think a lot of her songs having more meaning than most people see.



I agree. "Cola" gives me the creeps though.


----------



## StarSapphire22

jaizei said:


> Not what I was expecting.



First time it came on Pandora, I was just like "She just said, WHAT?" LOL I swore I must have misheard that first line.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got lots of Bob Wills, Hank(all 3) Davis Allen Coe to name a few. Even some Patsy Cline.


----------



## T33's Torts

lisa127 said:


> and you like that song or do not like it?


Not at all a one direction song, but the lyrics are good. It should've been done acoustic, and a little slower.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> I agree. "Cola" gives me the creeps though.


I seriously think that's its purpose. If 'this' ever occurs you should see a doctor asap.


----------



## T33's Torts

And I love Hank Green and the Perfect Strangers. Its only that much better that his brother is my all time favorite author….


----------



## Elohi

I'm having this for breakfast. 


Avocado, kale, spring mix, strawberries, frozen blueberries and pomegranate, and an egg.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> I think a lot of her songs having more meaning than most people see.



And I loooooove love LOVE "Young and Beautiful." Of course, Taylor and I picked it as our first dance song, so I'm biased, LOL.

I've loved the soundtrack work she's been doing lately. "Once Upon a Dream" for Maleficent was absolutely haunting and beautiful.

Really, I don't think there's a song of hers I haven't liked.


----------



## lisa127

T33's Torts said:


> Not at all a one direction song, but the lyrics are good. It should've been done acoustic, and a little slower.


I don't think I would like a song with lyrics about suicide.


----------



## Elohi

Cola? What am I missing?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> Cola? What am I missing?



It's a song by Lana Del Rey that has...interesting...lyrics.


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> Cola? What am I missing?



You don't want to know


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got lots of Bob Wills, Hank(all 3) Davis Allen Coe to name a few. Even some Patsy Cline.


I also like me some Pasty Cline too. I first heard of her in an American history through music class, that's a voice! ... its a shame certain genres just kind of die out...


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> I don't think I would like a song with lyrics about suicide.


 Even without experience those songs make me cry. I just flat out try to avoid sad songs


----------



## StarSapphire22

jaizei said:


> You don't want to know



LOL


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> Frog will come if I call him. He even sits and lays down on command. He's only a little guy, so I want to train him roll over, fetch and jump.
> 
> My roach grew!


That is a freaking cool pet


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Even without experience those songs make me cry. I just flat out try to avoid sad songs


That, and it is not something that should be glorified in any kind of media. It is a sad decision with no take-backs.


----------



## StarSapphire22

So yesterday I noticed a vein in the top of my foot was really puffy. Like, it was very raised and felt kinda...full? Squishy, kinda. Today my leg feels kinda stiff and that foot feels weird. I don't know how to describe it. Just...off. I don't know if it's because I am like hyper aware of it or if it's something I actually need to be concerned about? Taylor tells me I'm worrying too much and that people get "weird veins sometimes."


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> So yesterday I noticed a vein in the top of my foot was really puffy. Like, it was very raised and felt kinda...full? Squishy, kinda. Today my leg feels kinda stiff and that foot feels weird. I don't know how to describe it. Just...off. I don't know if it's because I am like hyper aware of it or if it's something I actually need to be concerned about? Taylor tells me I'm worrying too much and that people get "weird veins sometimes."


Do you have any pain in your legs?


----------



## tortdad

So I fessed up to the misses and she had a freak out  

Might stick to just one tort


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> Plants are sold organic, but they literally cost 5x as much.


Yes you need to find a good organic nursery. I did a google search for mine


----------



## StarSapphire22

lisa127 said:


> Do you have any pain in your legs?



No, it just feels kinda stiff and heavy. Slightly less sensitive to touch. I find myself stretching and moving it a lot, without really meaning to, like I'm trying to get feeling back/blood flowing. My foot feels just slightly tingly, but no pain.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got lots of Bob Wills, Hank(all 3) Davis Allen Coe to name a few. Even some Patsy Cline.



Well, *NOW* you're talkin' my language. Patsy Cline gives me goose bumps. I LOVE her voice. Then when What's-her-name came out with "Blue" a few years ago I was in love again. My all time favorite is the old guy with the long gray braid...Willy something-or-other NELSON! That's it.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> That, and it is not something that should be glorified in any kind of media. It is a sad decision with no take-backs.


 I feel like a good 75% of suicide referencing songs are written as someone who experienced the pain and want to show it in a way they know how, and the other 25% may come off as more glorified than they meant. I mean songs are also a way of expressing emotion, I know I've written up some lyrics and poetry about suicidal feelings.


----------



## mike taylor

Man, you guys are bashing my country music! I guess you have to be country to like the music .


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> So yesterday I noticed a vein in the top of my foot was really puffy. Like, it was very raised and felt kinda...full? Squishy, kinda. Today my leg feels kinda stiff and that foot feels weird. I don't know how to describe it. Just...off. I don't know if it's because I am like hyper aware of it or if it's something I actually need to be concerned about? Taylor tells me I'm worrying too much and that people get "weird veins sometimes."


 That's happened in both my wrist and foot a few times. they felt funny and numb but that was in my head I know it, its the stiffness you describe i'd worry about, I never experienced that one.


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Man, you guys are bashing my country music! I guess you have to be country to like the music .


 I'm not country, in fact i'm decently far from... though maybe location doesn't matter and I'm country at heart, I do love the music the country-western style and wanna be a cowboy!


----------



## mike taylor

I was country when country wasn't cool!


----------



## yillt

About to move to a house in Kew. Are there any other tort people who live there. Kew,London,England. Soooooo excited.


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Man, you guys are bashing my country music! I guess you have to be country to like the music .


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> I was country when country wasn't cool!


 I've been country my whole 20 short years of life, maybe it was when it was seen as cool but I mean I was little, it was life it had nothing to do with being cool


----------



## mike taylor

jaizei said:


>


Thats what I'm screaming!


----------



## smarch

Yeaaaahhh... guys I feel like that decaf coffee I had today wasn't really decaf...  weeeeeeee!!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortdad said:


> So I fessed up to the misses and she had a freak out
> 
> Might stick to just one tort


----------



## T33's Torts

smarch said:


> Yeaaaahhh... guys I feel like that decaf coffee I had today wasn't really decaf...  weeeeeeee!!


Oh well!


----------



## T33's Torts

Guys I'm having an oh-my-god-i-need-a-drink-but-i-cant day.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> So I fessed up to the misses and she had a freak out
> 
> Might stick to just one tort


 I'd be the perfect Misses for anyone on here lol i'd be like oooh more!!!?? one had better be for me!


----------



## smarch

T33's Torts said:


> Oh well!


 I'm currently in the combination of wanting to spin around my chair like a kid being excited about a "spin-ey chair" and wanting to run around our cubes flailing almost screaming... reasons I only have caffeine when i'm severely tired... or its just one of those days, I mean the coffee tasted like decaf...


----------



## Elohi

I'm loving this song lately.


----------



## smarch

T33's Torts said:


> Guys I'm having an oh-my-god-i-need-a-drink-but-i-cant day.


 I have that day every day... in less than a month it'll be a yay-wait-what-I-can-actually-drink kind of day  I could go for a nice long island... or tequila any tequila is good


----------



## Elohi

I may have missed out of it if my so. Hadn't learned the piano part to it.


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> So I fessed up to the misses and she had a freak out
> 
> Might stick to just one tort


Told you so! Haha


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortdad said:


> So I fessed up to the misses and she had a freak out
> 
> Might stick to just one tort



Taylor freaked out when I asked for 3 box turtle hatchlings, now I'm getting 5. Give her some time, be patient and do some extra sucking up, and show her how important it is to you. You never know, she might change her mind.


----------



## smarch

I just all of a sudden got the urge to want a red... but I never even considered them before... the size wasn't going to work (in fact still wouldn't) and the protein thing never worked for me. But I just want to scoop up the other for you! theyre just agh so darn cute!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Told you so! Haha



Shut it


----------



## StarSapphire22

smarch said:


> I just all of a sudden got the urge to want a red... but I never even considered them before... the size wasn't going to work (in fact still wouldn't) and the protein thing never worked for me. But I just want to scoop up the other for you! theyre just agh so darn cute!



I'm excited about the protein thing with my boxies. I mean, don't get me wrong, if meat wasn't so darn tasty I'd be a vegetarian. If it's on a bone or I see blood or something that reminds me that I am in fact eating animal muscle, I am so done. But I am really excited to be able to feed a variety of proteins, fruits, and veggies. I am even having fun with my worm farming, despite the fact that sidewalks freak me out when it's raining. LOL


----------



## mike taylor

You will learn grasshopper.


----------



## mike taylor

Get you one or five!


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Shut it


I can't stop laughing poeple must think I'm crazy .


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm excited about the protein thing with my boxies. I mean, don't get me wrong, if meat wasn't so darn tasty I'd be a vegetarian. If it's on a bone or I see blood or something that reminds me that I am in fact eating animal muscle, I am so done. But I am really excited to be able to feed a variety of proteins, fruits, and veggies. I am even having fun with my worm farming, despite the fact that sidewalks freak me out when it's raining. LOL


 Its not so much the fact its something living, I mean I eat meat (though I don't enjoy eating it off the bones that's yuck) its more or less feeding bugs and stuff, It wont bug me as long as I can avoid crickets, no thanks on the chirping! I mean I want a bearded dragon eventually so i'll deal with bugs its just something else to have to balance in, heck I cant even balance my own diet well!

sometimes at home I save the worms on the sidewalk when it warms up. It wasn't their fault it dried up, to me its like a turtle on the road, it seemed like a good idea then wasn't.


----------



## sibi

smarch said:


> Sounds good! I call a prime beach spot for me and Frank's hut-house! Who wants to be little old us's neighbor!!?? We're good people and tort!


I still want my house on top of the only hill there


----------



## StarSapphire22

smarch said:


> Its not so much the fact its something living, I mean I eat meat (though I don't enjoy eating it off the bones that's yuck) its more or less feeding bugs and stuff, It wont bug me as long as I can avoid crickets, no thanks on the chirping! I mean I want a bearded dragon eventually so i'll deal with bugs its just something else to have to balance in, heck I cant even balance my own diet well!
> 
> sometimes at home I save the worms on the sidewalk when it warms up. It wasn't their fault it dried up, to me its like a turtle on the road, it seemed like a good idea then wasn't.



I don't do bugs either. Nope nope nope nope nope. I probably won't do crickets, or only in very small amounts that I am confident will be eaten quickly. I don't need my cats thinking the turtle bin is a magical chirp-box, LOL. I can handle worms, as long as I wear rubber gloves. Something between me and the slimy, LOL.

Technically, you would never have to feed bugs if you don't want to, though it's great hunting/mental stimulation for them. You could always do boiled eggs, boiled chicken, raw beefheart, ground turkey, etc.


----------



## sissyofone

T33's Torts said:


> Hi!  Its been forever since you've been by!



Ikr. Been busy and its seems I have a army of shelled warriors LOL. To tend to and my hubby's been In and out Of the hospital. So hows everyone? Tiff I see you got a mop with four legs. LOL what's going on with Dylan?


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm too busy catching up on the 20 pages of chat!


Now, I'm busy catching up on the next 20 pages


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> No, it just feels kinda stiff and heavy. Slightly less sensitive to touch. I find myself stretching and moving it a lot, without really meaning to, like I'm trying to get feeling back/blood flowing. My foot feels just slightly tingly, but no pain.


 
does the back side of your knee feel warm to the touch? If so you need to be checked for a blood clot


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Told you so! Haha


And you say being a mom will make me nicer. Ha!


----------



## T33's Torts

sissyofone said:


> Ikr. Been busy and its seems I have a army of shelled warriors LOL. To tend to and my hubby's been In and out Of the hospital. So hows everyone? Tiff I see you got a mop with four legs. LOL what's going on with Dylan?


Cancer and such. Charlie's a pre-mop. Although I don't think I'm ever going to let him grow out of this fluffy stage. Its so easy now.


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> I don't do bugs either. Nope nope nope nope nope. I probably won't do crickets, or only in very small amounts that I am confident will be eaten quickly. I don't need my cats thinking the turtle bin is a magical chirp-box, LOL. I can handle worms, as long as I wear rubber gloves. Something between me and the slimy, LOL.
> 
> Technically, you would never have to feed bugs if you don't want to, though it's great hunting/mental stimulation for them. You could always do boiled eggs, boiled chicken, raw beefheart, ground turkey, etc.


 I never thought of people food alternatives not gonna lie. Worms don't bother me, but I don't think I could farm them. But crickets specifically no way unless theyre pre-dead, no chirping, just no.  haha I don't want my house to be a "magical chirp box' when one inevitably escapes!


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> I can't stop laughing poeple must think I'm crazy .


Shouldn't you be staring at a computer right now? Huh?


----------



## sissyofone

sibi said:


> Hi Maria!!!! It's good to see you on chat. What's been up? We haven seen you on for a while. I've done the same, so I understand.



Hi Ms Sibi I'm good. I'm going to give you a call. Its just been a mad house here LOL. Glad to see your babies are growing and doing well.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> I feel like a good 75% of suicide referencing songs are written as someone who experienced the pain and want to show it in a way they know how, and the other 25% may come off as more glorified than they meant. I mean songs are also a way of expressing emotion, I know I've written up some lyrics and poetry about suicidal feelings.


I lost someone very close to me to suicide a couple months back. And I feel singing about suicide in a song like that glorifies. I'm thinking of young people here, who don't need for it to be glorified. Again, no take backs in that decision. And God knows how badly I wish there was.

Also, I think there is a difference in writing about suicidal feelings and writing about a completed suicide.

Maybe the pain and grief is still too new to me to think objectively.


----------



## lisa127

mike taylor said:


> Man, you guys are bashing my country music! I guess you have to be country to like the music .


Not me, I love country music! It's all I listen to. And I grew up 15 minutes from downtown Cleveland, OH.


----------



## sissyofone

There's so many new people in here in pretend chat. Does anyoneknow whatever became of Beabeebelieves? Not sure I spelled that right. LOL its been a long time since I seen her here.


----------



## Elohi

Kids are fed. Little bitty is about to go down for a nap, then my oldest has piano later. This evening is a back to school dinner/picnic at the new middle school. We get to take school tours and meet the staff. My kids are excited to see the new school. I can't believe I have two middle schoolers.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> I lost someone very close to me to suicide a couple months back. And I feel singing about suicide in a song like that glorifies. I'm thinking of young people here, who don't need for it to be glorified. Again, no take backs in that decision. And God knows how badly I wish there was.
> 
> Also, I think there is a difference in writing about suicidal feelings and writing about a completed suicide.


 This is true, but I really feel like its just the way some singers cope, since i'm sure most have personally been effected. to me its them trying to show how painful it is, how irreversible it is, while getting out their feelings in the way they know how. 
But like I said, I've never lost anyone close to me in such a way so I do view this different.


----------



## lisa127

sissyofone said:


> There's so many new people in here in pretend chat. Does anyoneknow whatever became of Beabeebelieves? Not sure I spelled that right. LOL its been a long time since I seen her here.


I've been a member of TFO since Feb. of 2012, but just recently started participating in chat. So hi!


----------



## Elohi

sissyofone said:


> There's so many new people in here in pretend chat. Does anyoneknow whatever became of Beabeebelieves? Not sure I spelled that right. LOL its been a long time since I seen her here.


I wish I knew. I really liked her and she's vanished. :0/


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon everybody.


----------



## smarch

sissyofone said:


> There's so many new people in here in pretend chat. Does anyoneknow whatever became of Beabeebelieves? Not sure I spelled that right. LOL its been a long time since I seen her here.


 Hi, My names Sarah I'm one of the new peoples


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Good afternoon everybody.


 Good afternoon


----------



## tortdad

Im new to TFO too and love this chat area


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> This is true, but I really feel like its just the way some singers cope, since i'm sure most have personally been effected. to me its them trying to show how painful it is, how irreversible it is, while getting out their feelings in the way they know how.
> But like I said, I've never lost anyone close to me in such a way so I do view this different.


Like I said, maybe my pain and grief is still too raw yet. Maybe in a year I'd feel different. And, I'm much older than you also. I understand what you're saying totally. I just wish our young people can listen to lyrics that don't dwell on things like that.


----------



## tortdad

WoooHoo. My post was lucky #22,000
The OCD in me is happy now


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm glad you've satisfied your inner OCD.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> One time I was talking to 7 year olds, and I was like, "Do you mind if I play the blues while we drive?" The response I got was between a "What's that?" and "Eww no"


Lol, love to ask kids for an honest opinion !


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Good afternoon



Hi Sarah! *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> WoooHoo. My post was lucky #22,000
> The OCD in me is happy now



Takes so little for some folks.... lol


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> I'm having this for breakfast.
> View attachment 90310
> 
> Avocado, kale, spring mix, strawberries, frozen blueberries and pomegranate, and an egg.


I'll take one of those to go, please


----------



## sissyofone

Hi Sarah, and Lisa I'm Maria.

Hi Elohi , Ikr just vanished into thin air. I liked her also


----------



## lisa127

sibi said:


> Lol, love to ask kids for an honest opinion !


I run a before/afterschool program. I had one little girl tell me when I was too lazy to touch up my roots that I should leave that pretty, sparkly silver hair there.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Like I said, maybe my pain and grief is still too raw yet. Maybe in a year I'd feel different. And, I'm much older than you also. I understand what you're saying totally. I just wish our young people can listen to lyrics that don't dwell on things like that.


 I'm at like that weird in between stage of life where I can see things as adult and kid...goodnesss I really hope I never grow out of it though, I like seeing both sides of things!
But personally I end up hearing a song with such lyrics once, tear up, then end up avoiding it as to not tear up again. I prefer happy music and thankfully a lot of kids do too.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> I'm at like that weird in between stage of life where I can see things as adult and kid...goodnesss I really hope I never grow out of it though, I like seeing both sides of things!
> But personally I end up hearing a song with such lyrics once, tear up, then end up avoiding it as to not tear up again. I prefer happy music and thankfully a lot of kids do too.


Good to hear!! And yes, I agree you are at a great age for the reason you mentioned. I have two daughters, both around your age. One is about to turn 21 and the other about to turn 20. I'm really enjoying this age with them. I'm enjoying watching them mature and turn into women.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> I run a before/afterschool program. I had one little girl tell me when I was too lazy to touch up my roots that I should leave that pretty, sparkly silver hair there.



I agree, sparkly grey hair is the best color.


----------



## smarch

Is it nap time yet!? I'm not used to such long Mondays and these fluorescents hurt my yes!


----------



## Jacqui

Your too young to have a nap time yet.


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> I agree, sparkly grey hair is the best color.


Is that what color yours is?...lol


----------



## T33's Torts

I've been getting horrible flashbacks of after-ish high school. Not like "flashbacks" I just find myself thinking about things I don't want to be thinking about.


----------



## lisa127

T33's Torts said:


> I've been getting horrible flashbacks of after-ish high school. Not like "flashbacks" I just find myself thinking about things I don't want to be thinking about.


That sucks. I do that all the time. Which is when I start having sleeping problems! Hope that stops for you soon.


----------



## T33's Torts

smarch said:


> I'm at like that weird in between stage of life where I can see things as adult and kid...goodnesss I really hope I never grow out of it though, I like seeing both sides of things!


I'm starting to loose that.  I'm 22. It sucks because I'll really, really want to laugh at something or make a really stupid comment, but I find i usually end up stopping myself.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Good to hear!! And yes, I agree you are at a great age for the reason you mentioned. I have two daughters, both around your age. One is about to turn 21 and the other about to turn 20. I'm really enjoying this age with them. I'm enjoying watching them mature and turn into women.


 My mum all of a sudden was like wait what you're mature!? I mean I've pretty much been this way since junior year in high school or earlier, certain experiences make you grow up fast and I went through many, not like rough family life just a lot of life discoveries I had to face early in high school. I never fit in with Those kids, I have a friend who's 26 and had no idea I was 20 until my last birthday when I mentioned it! She thought I was around her age!!


----------



## T33's Torts

But I'll always be a little kid at heart. Hell, I still have a few stuffed animals on my bed!


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> Is that what color yours is?...lol



actually yes.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> My mum all of a sudden was like wait what you're mature!? I mean I've pretty much been this way since junior year in high school or earlier, certain experiences make you grow up fast and I went through many, not like rough family life just a lot of life discoveries I had to face early in high school. I never fit in with Those kids, I have a friend who's 26 and had no idea I was 20 until my last birthday when I mentioned it! She thought I was around her age!!


It can be hard on us moms as well.


----------



## smarch

T33's Torts said:


> I've been getting horrible flashbacks of after-ish high school. Not like "flashbacks" I just find myself thinking about things I don't want to be thinking about.


 I know that feeling exactly!


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> But I'll always be a little kid at heart. Hell, I still have a few stuffed animals on my bed!



Huh, is that what your calling him now?


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> actually yes.


I'd love to stop dying my hair. I just look too old and washed out that way. I tried it and couldn't do it. My mother has that Italian olive skin and looks great letting her grey come in. I didn't inherit her olive skin though.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann said:


> That is a freaking cool pet


What? The frog or the roach?


----------



## lisa127

T33's Torts said:


> I'm starting to loose that.  I'm 22. It sucks because I'll really, really want to laugh at something or make a really stupid comment, but I find i usually end up stopping myself.


No, 22 is still there I think.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Your too young to have a nap time yet.


 No such thing, I've napped before  one time I said I took a nap ant noon and my mum was like oh no are you feeling ok!!???... yeah just really tired, im good now! she thought I was crazy!


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortdad said:


> does the back side of your knee feel warm to the touch? If so you need to be checked for a blood clot



Hm, it does, but I don't know if it feels warmer than normal?


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> Huh, is that what your calling him now?


Well, stuffed animals and Charlie and his stuffed animals!


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Hm, it does, but I don't know if it feels warmer than normal?


Compare it to the other knee.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> I'd love to stop dying my hair. I just look too old and washed out that way. I tried it and couldn't do it. My mother has that Italian olive skin and looks great letting her grey come in. I didn't inherit her olive skin though.



I am really pale (Irish). I just liked the natural color better then any of the dyes I tried. I don't care if I look old, those who know me know I am not always old in my actions and thoughts, who cares about the rest of the world. I also have gotten more positive feedback on my hair being grey, then I ever did on any color in the past.


----------



## smarch

T33's Torts said:


> I'm starting to loose that.  I'm 22. It sucks because I'll really, really want to laugh at something or make a really stupid comment, but I find i usually end up stopping myself.


 Oh I know what you mean kinda. My sister is going to be a junior in HS and she's like oooh twerking and this and that and i'm like ummm ok ewww this is popular?


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> What? The frog or the roach?


I have a rat named Frog, and a roach named Hippo. LOL. I also have toads, named Butthead, Iggy and Kat.


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> I am really pale (Irish). I just liked the natural color better then any of the dyes I tried. I don't care if I look old, those who know me know I am not always old in my actions and thoughts, who cares about the rest of the world. I also have gotten more positive feedback on my hair being grey, then I ever did on any color in the past.


Maybe someday I'll get brave enough. But anytime I let it go too long my husband starts gently reminding me...lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

smarch said:


> Oh I know what you mean kinda. My sister is going to be a junior in HS and she's like oooh twerking and this and that and i'm like ummm ok ewww this is popular?


My sister's going to be a junior too! She's insane. She died her hair BLUE! I was soooo pissed.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> No such thing, I've napped before  one time I said I took a nap ant noon and my mum was like oh no are you feeling ok!!???... yeah just really tired, im good now! she thought I was crazy!



Until recently, I had a hard time napping. Now there are days when I have to fight myself to not nap.


----------



## smarch

T33's Torts said:


> But I'll always be a little kid at heart. Hell, I still have a few stuffed animals on my bed!


 I still have a stuffed bear I snuggle with, and my Dolly I've had since I was born is still in my bed and I'm in no way ashamed by that. Peter pan said when you grow up you never go back... so why should I grow up?


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> And you say being a mom will make me nicer. Ha!


Agree with Mike 100%.


----------



## bouaboua

Good afternoon Jacqui.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> Maybe someday I'll get brave enough. But anytime I let it go too long my husband starts gently reminding me...lol.



I started getting grey hair in jr high. It never bothered me, but a friend thought when I was about 20 I needed to start dyeing my hair. Keeping up with roots was a pain and not worth it at all to me. When my hair turned grey, the front section stayed dark for a long long time.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good afternoon Jacqui.



Well hello Steven!


----------



## lisa127

I nap daily. I work a split shift, which I hate. I run a before/afterschool program so I work from 7 am to 8:45 am. Then again from 2:45 pm to 5:30 pm. I just have to nap before I go back in the afternoon.


----------



## smarch

T33's Torts said:


> My sister's going to be a junior too! She's insane. She died her hair BLUE! I was soooo pissed.


 Mine knows she's be murdered if she did... didn't stop me when I was impulsive after a rough breakup from doing spots of purple in my hair... it made me feel better to "rebel" lol good thing my works ok with that. but for real its already hard to understand younger trends.


----------



## bouaboua

And Good afternoon Tiff.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I still have a stuffed bear I snuggle with, and my Dolly I've had since I was born is still in my bed and I'm in no way ashamed by that. Peter pan said when you grow up you never go back... so why should I grow up?



lol I keep all my stuffed critters over my bed so the live ones don't chew them up.


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> I started getting grey hair in jr high. It never bothered me, but a friend thought when I was about 20 I needed to start dyeing my hair. Keeping up with roots was a pain and not worth it at all to me. When my hair turned grey, the front section stayed dark for a long long time.


Really? Maybe that's my problem. The whole front of my hair was like 75% grey before the back of my head even started I think. And now I have no idea how much grey there is since I dye it. I'm afraid to find out...lol. I didn't start greying until 25 though.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> It can be hard on us moms as well.


 Yeah I feel kinda horrible that I was aweful to my mum when I was in high school... but watching my sister I was never THAT bad. I still knew it was bad I just didn't care then...


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> I am really pale (Irish). I just liked the natural color better then any of the dyes I tried. I don't care if I look old, those who know me know I am not always old in my actions and thoughts, who cares about the rest of the world. I also have gotten more positive feedback on my hair being grey, then I ever did on any color in the past.


I'm Australian and Irish. I'm super pale too. And I have streaks of silver-ish hair. I don't dye it though.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Mine knows she's be murdered if she did... didn't stop me when I was impulsive after a rough breakup from doing spots of purple in my hair... it made me feel better to "rebel" lol good thing my works ok with that. but for real its already hard to understand younger trends.



My daughters both dye their hair... well the oldest one has stopped doing that just recently (thank goodness). They had such pretty (atleast to me hair), especially the oldest one had that golden color swimmers often have.


----------



## bouaboua

I was working on the my sulcata's burrow all morning. Now he can dig but going nowhere.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Yeah I feel kinda horrible that I was aweful to my mum when I was in high school... but watching my sister I was never THAT bad. I still knew it was bad I just didn't care then...



It does make you remember and feel bad about what you put your own Mom through, once you have kids of your own doing it to you.


----------



## lisa127

Honestly though, you should see my mom with her grey. With her Italian olive skin it looks so pretty. I'm so jealous. I didn't get that skin, but one of my daughters did!!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I was working on the my sulcata's burrow all morning. Now he can dig but going nowhere.



What did you do with it?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Until recently, I had a hard time napping. Now there are days when I have to fight myself to not nap.


 I've napped in my car in between classes in college a few times. Sometimes I have hard times but after the right days its easy


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> Honestly though, you should see my mom with her grey. With her Italian olive skin it looks so pretty. I'm so jealous. I didn't get that skin, but one of my daughters did!!



I always wanted darker skin. Right now I have the lightest bit of a farmer's tan, but enough to make my daughters jealous. The youngest one is super pale.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> I'm Australian and Irish. I'm super pale too. And I have streaks of silver-ish hair. I don't dye it though.


You post a picture of yourself once Tiff. I have to agree you are very beautiful. no matter Irish or Australian.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Steven!


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> I'm loving this song lately.


I like the beat & tempo variations!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I've napped in my car in between classes in college a few times. Sometimes I have hard times but after the right days its easy



I can sleep in my car, but not nap. Maybe it's because with short time periods, I tend to spend them reading instead.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> What did you do with it?


I added escaped proof wall on all side and button of the burrow. Thank God it was not to hot today.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> My daughters both dye their hair... well the oldest one has stopped doing that just recently (thank goodness). They had such pretty (atleast to me hair), especially the oldest one had that golden color swimmers often have.


 Yeah I have beautiful light blond hair, apparently some people call it platinum but I don't. That's why my mum was really upset when I put in streaks. But i'm done and theyre fading and growing out, I was just upset at the time and it made me feel better


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Hi Steven!


Hello Pretty "little" Girl.


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> I always wanted darker skin. Right now I have the lightest bit of a farmer's tan, but enough to make my daughters jealous. The youngest one is super pale.


My other daughter, the one without the olive skin, is a redhead!!...lol


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I added escaped proof wall on all side and button of the burrow. Thank God it was not to hot today.



Is there such a thing as "escape proof"? lol


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> My other daughter, the one without the olive skin, is a redhead!!...lol




Lucky with mine they just have some red tinting, not full redheads.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Yeah I have beautiful light blond hair, apparently some people call it platinum but I don't. That's why my mum was really upset when I put in streaks. But i'm done and theyre fading and growing out, I was just upset at the time and it made me feel better



Nice thing with the hair is it is not permanent.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I can sleep in my car, but not nap. Maybe it's because with short time periods, I tend to spend them reading instead.


 Well to me it was quite some time between classes, like 9:30-1 I was free so I either read or napped then read because that semester killed me.... hmm now that I think of it it may have been my first semester taking 6 classes, that's probably do it!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Nice thing with the hair is it is not permanent.


 I would never have done it if it was permanent. I mean I have a tattoo, I understand permanent, but certainly not on impulse! that's my theory with haircuts, i'm virtually fearless going shorter, "itll always grow back" Though this was april and my hair still has color in it, pretty good dye I got! I also didn't have to bleach thank goodness that stuffs scary to me lol


----------



## Jacqui

Yeah six can be a bit much, depending on what they are.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm not going to lie, I really want to dye my hair purple.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm not going to lie, I really want to dye my hair purple.



So why haven't you done so?


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> Lucky with mine they just have some red tinting, not full redheads.


Yeah, she has a bit more than tinting. Here is a pic that is almost 20 years old. Her hair is still the same color though.


----------



## Jacqui

If I could get that beautiful golden swimmer hair color, I'd go for it.  I have almost always for my entire 55 yrs had long hair. At times I think about going short just to try it on for size. Just can't stand the thought of not being able to tie it back out of the way.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> It does make you remember and feel bad about what you put your own Mom through, once you have kids of your own doing it to you.


 I like to think it wont happen with my kids... but I know it will, and I know its stupid to think or hope it wont. 
Although I never plan on having biological children (one kinda needs a male in the equation for that...) but I plan to adopt or foster then adopt, and I have no problem fostering older children so it could either go they'll respect me for taking them in as family or they'll be moody for whatever life's handed them. All I know is I want to make a difference to them.


----------



## sibi

lisa127 said:


> I run a before/afterschool program. I had one little girl tell me when I was too lazy to touch up my roots that I should leave that pretty, sparkly silver hair there.


LOL... never know what will come out of their mouths


----------



## yillt

Luckily I don't have grey hair yet. But I am only 11 and I will probably have grey hair before I'm even 13.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> Yeah, she has a bit more than tinting. Here is a pic that is almost 20 years old. Her hair is still the same color though.



Oh yeah, that she does.


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm not going to lie, I really want to dye my hair purple.


 Theres a dye I found at walmart called Splat that didn't turn pink until a few months in for my purple, I recommend that.


----------



## Jacqui

yillt said:


> Luckily I don't have grey hair yet. But I am only 11 and I will probably have grey hair before I'm even 13.



Nothing wrong with that. lol I got my early grey from my Grandfather. My Grandmother always wanted grey hair and her hair barely ever got any at all.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Theres a dye I found at walmart called Splat that didn't turn pink until a few months in for my purple, I recommend that.



It turns pink?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got lots of Bob Wills, Hank(all 3) Davis Allen Coe to name a few. Even some Patsy Cline.


I've only got one Willie song. I liked him for awhile, then felt he got too big for his britches. The song I kept is, “Ain't Going Down on Broke Back Mountain". It's a fun little ditty. I left out Waylon and Wayne, “The Train" Hancock.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I like to think it wont happen with my kids... but I know it will, and I know its stupid to think or hope it wont.
> Although I never plan on having biological children (one kinda needs a male in the equation for that...) but I plan to adopt or foster then adopt, and I have no problem fostering older children so it could either go they'll respect me for taking them in as family or they'll be moody for whatever life's handed them. All I know is I want to make a difference to them.



You don't need a male in your life, just the sperm.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Is there such a thing as "escape proof"? lol



I dig 6 inches deeper and add some tile strip on all four sides of his burrow.



Then I also add some tile on the button of the burrow.





I fill the back the earth up to the level of the wood.


I add some water in the fill back and I stepped on it to pack it well.


Put in an temperature gauge. 


Plastic tarp to prevent water dripping in. 



Fill back the dirt on top of it. 


84% humidity. Not bad..........




I hope little pig would like it.


----------



## Jacqui

Well I guess I should get going home. It's warm out and I have groceries in my car. Have a good rest of the day everybody. Perhaps I will get out my own laptop and go out to the cemetery for a bit later on the talk with you all more.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> It turns pink?


 After a while all purple dye fades to pink. This one took months and it still looks purple to me just not others, but other dyes turn pink in like a week. When it gets to that point though you could always touch I up, all bright hair dyes fade out faster than natural colors.


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> Oh yeah, that she does.


here she is all grown up with her last years college roommate. I think her hair pretty much stayed the same.


----------



## yillt

Jacqui said:


> Well I guess I should get going home. It's warm out and I have groceries in my car. Have a good rest of the day everybody. Perhaps I will get out my own laptop and go out to the cemetery for a bit later on the talk with you all more.


Bye.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> You don't need a male in your life, just the sperm.


 True but provided I find mrs. right it would never be "ours" so for years its been i'll foster and adopt to give a child a home and that way its equally ours. And as beautiful as the idea of having a little on inside me and being pregnant and making a living thing, I don't want my body to go through that, too much stretching and shifting and ouch. (though in high school all I wanted was to be pregnant... i'm not sure what glorified that but I know something made me want that!)


----------



## mike taylor

She is very beautiful!


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> True but provided I find mrs. right it would never be "ours" so for years its been i'll foster and adopt to give a child a home and that way its equally ours. And as beautiful as the idea of having a little on inside me and being pregnant and making a living thing, I don't want my body to go through that, too much stretching and shifting and ouch. (though in high school all I wanted was to be pregnant... i'm not sure what glorified that but I know something made me want that!)


A song??.....LOL


----------



## yillt

smarch said:


> True but provided I find mrs. right it would never be "ours" so for years its been i'll foster and adopt to give a child a home and that way its equally ours. And as beautiful as the idea of having a little on inside me and being pregnant and making a living thing, I don't want my body to go through that, too much stretching and shifting and ouch. (though in high school all I wanted was to be pregnant... i'm not sure what glorified that but I know something made me want that!)


That's so nice. Such a kind thing to do,foster.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> True but provided I find mrs. right it would never be "ours" so for years its been i'll foster and adopt to give a child a home and that way its equally ours. And as beautiful as the idea of having a little on inside me and being pregnant and making a living thing, I don't want my body to go through that, too much stretching and shifting and ouch. (though in high school all I wanted was to be pregnant... i'm not sure what glorified that but I know something made me want that!)


My brother and his partner fostered and then adopted a 10 year old boy. That was ten years ago.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> But I'll always be a little kid at heart. Hell, I still have a few stuffed animals on my bed!



I think I'm the strangest of y'all. I'm probably one, if not the oldest one here, and my mind is that of an 8 year old most of the time. Little, silly things like EXPERIENCE get in the way at times, but, I like my inner child. She's so innocent and thinks everybody is good. Then, when reality hits, and someone is mean, I'm not fun


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> A song??.....LOL


 Although I am completely not against having to hit up a man-friend later in life if the adoption/foster process fails me and whomever. Sucks that people who want to be parents and have the care and skills can be denied but people who aren't adequate can easily bring a child into a world.
And honestly I think it was probably teen mom not a song. The show helped me pull my grades together but I guess made me want a baby too!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> You don't need a male in your life, just the sperm.


Ha! ! ! 

Very true. I have seen worth what a irresponsible male can do and harm. Some of the member here will agree with me.


----------



## lisa127

mike taylor said:


> She is very beautiful!


she hates being a redhead though.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Although I am completely not against having to hit up a man-friend later in life if the adoption/foster process fails me and whomever. Sucks that people who want to be parents and have the care and skills can be denied but people who aren't adequate can easily bring a child into a world.
> And honestly I think it was probably teen mom not a song. The show helped me pull my grades together but I guess made me want a baby too!


Yeah, I always thought that about that show too!


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> She is very beautiful!


Agree! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

My son is a redhead .


----------



## lisa127

Does he hate it too? I thought once she was no longer a kid in school she would like it. but she still hates it.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> My son is a redhead .


That is a wired looking Torts your son are riding on !!!


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> If I could get that beautiful golden swimmer hair color, I'd go for it.  I have almost always for my entire 55 yrs had long hair. At times I think about going short just to try it on for size. Just can't stand the thought of not being able to tie it back out of the way.



Jacqui, if you have it short, you wouldn't have to tie it back out of the way, right? When I was a kid, I head platinum blonde hair. Now, I've got platinum white hair


----------



## bouaboua

lisa127 said:


> Does he hate it too? I thought once she was no longer a kid in school she would like it. but she still hates it.


What is wrong with redhead??

Did you see so many Asian girl dye their hare red????? My wife for one.......


----------



## mike taylor

No he likes it . He says nobody has hair like me . His hair is a cool color red . Others have orange tint to their hair .


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Yeah, I always thought that about that show too!


 Yeah and I always tried to defend how it wouldn't make young people want to have babies... yet it did to me! Like there was just something about having a baby in high school that seemed magical to me... I mean I LOVE kids but right now I like being able to give them back at the end of the day!


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Yeah and I always tried to defend how it wouldn't make young people want to have babies... yet it did to me! Like there was just something about having a baby in high school that seemed magical to me... I mean I LOVE kids but right now I like being able to give them back at the end of the day!


My one daughter used to watch that show too. It annoyed the hell out of me. Another example of glorifying!


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> My son is a redhead .


 Does get that from you?


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Jacqui, if you have it short, you wouldn't have to tie it back out of the way, right? When I was a kid, I head platinum blonde hair. Now, I've got platinum white hair


Silver.......Not white. Silver. 

My God Mother at the age of 89 now have a full head of "silver hair".


----------



## lisa127

mike taylor said:


> No he likes it . He says nobody has hair like me . His hair is a cool color red . Others have orange tint to their hair .


Hers is a copper color. Which is also not like the other redheads I have known.


----------



## T33's Torts

When I was young a I had red-ish hair. It grew out dark, then I swam a lot, and now its a dark hazel color.


----------



## lisa127

bouaboua said:


> What is wrong with redhead??
> 
> Did you see so many Asian girl dye their hare red????? My wife for one.......


I try to tell her that. I say why do you think women try to dye their hair red. I try to tell her many men love red hair. She says 20 something men don't. She says the young guys think it's ugly! She says they always tell her, "you're pretty for a redhead. You're the only pretty redhead we know." She takes that as an insult of course. I think she is gorgeous, but I may be biased!!..


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> Hm, it does, but I don't know if it feels warmer than normal?



So far everything you are describing is typical of a DVT and you should get it looked at. If it is a DVT it can break off and go into your heart, lungs, or brain and kill you. If it's not at least you got it looked at.


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> Does get that from you?


Yes and no I have a red tint to my blonde hair . My grandmother has red hair and on my wifes side her brother has red hair .


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> My one daughter used to watch that show too. It annoyed the hell out of me. Another example of glorifying!


 My logic was there was a lot of crying so its showing the bad and why not to. And to this day I have no idea how it glorified it just that to me it did. Now I see commercials and i'm like whyyyyyy would someone want to watch that!!


----------



## bouaboua

Time for lunch. 

I hear my wife roaring.........................


----------



## lisa127

T33's Torts said:


> When I was young a I had red-ish hair. It grew out dark, then I swam a lot, and now its a dark hazel color.


Even my daughters eyelashes and eyebrows are bright red. They light up in the sun.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> My logic was there was a lot of crying so its showing the bad and why not to. And to this day I have no idea how it glorified it just that to me it did. Now I see commercials and i'm like whyyyyyy would someone want to watch that!!


well, I know what the intentions were supposed to be. I just never thought you could have a show like that without making some young girl want to have a baby. In the end they think the girls are cool and it gets glorified.


----------



## mike taylor

Redheaded women are beautiful with light skin .


----------



## tortdad

http://www.m.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/deep-vein-thrombosis-dvt-symptoms-diagnosis


----------



## lisa127

mike taylor said:


> Yes and no I have a red tint to my blonde hair . My grandmother has red hair and on my wifes side her brother has red hair .


they told me it had to be in both families for a kid to have red hair. surprised me since I knew of no redheads in my family. And no, my daughter has no Irish blood!...lol.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> well, I know what the intentions were supposed to be. I just never thought you could have a show like that without making some young girl want to have a baby. In the end they think the girls are cool and it gets glorified.


 In the end them getting on tv may have been enough. That wasn't my reasons, but I also had a friend who had a baby junior year... I really just wanted someone who was mine to snuggle with. I guess that's why that's gone now, I have franklin, though we don't snuggle (often lol) he's mine and he at least acknowledges me all the time, unlike my cat who sometimes likes me others tried to kill me for hugging him...


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm not going to lie, I really want to dye my hair purple.


Me too lol.


----------



## lisa127

That's a cat for ya!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm very brunette now. Dylan's mom and dad's mom are redheads. As well as my grandpa. So there's a good change the baby's have redish hair.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> So why haven't you done so?


 
Wedding! I'm going to cut and dye it sometime after.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> That's a cat for ya!!


 He's a friendly cat and will just plunk down on a strangers lap, but he never likes me when I want him to! He surprised my cousins boyfriend when they came over for Easter by plunking himself on his lap, haha it was cute though!


----------



## T33's Torts

I have very beach-y wavey hair. Dilly says I'd make a great surfer chick if I wasn't so pale.


----------



## smarch

T33's Torts said:


> I have very beach-y wavey hair. Dilly says I'd make a great surfer chick if I wasn't so pale.


 I wish I had the hair to pull off the look! I don't surf but would love to learn, though NE coast isn't great for that. But I practically live at the beach and am a very tan blond (thank you Lithuanian blood!) and would love to look the role!!!


----------



## tortdad

I had one a DVT and it sucks


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't dying my hair. I dip-dyed my ends a few months ago. I hated it and cut it off.


----------



## T33's Torts

smarch said:


> I wish I had the hair to pull off the look! I don't surf but would love to learn, though NE coast isn't great for that. But I practically live at the beach and am a very tan blond (thank you Lithuanian blood!) and would love to look the role!!!


I know how to surf, but not super well. I'm a vampire surfer!


----------



## T33's Torts

Damn I good at killing chat.


----------



## smarch

T33's Torts said:


> I know how to surf, but not super well. I'm a vampire surfer!


 I snowboard, so I hear to surf i'd suffer pretty bad since you're front steers not the back. But I've always wanted to learn to surf, we just don't have the waves up here in New England. So summer months I'm board free


----------



## yillt

T33's Torts said:


> When I was young a I had red-ish hair. It grew out dark, then I swam a lot, and now its a dark hazel color.


I have red hair to.


----------



## smarch

T33's Torts said:


> Damn I good at killing chat.


 naw lol I was just trying to get some actual work done  and my almost time to go home potty break


----------



## StarSapphire22

This picture is what made me want purple hair: https://www.facebook.com/Artography...4144808611702/666467786712736/?type=3&theater

I don't want long hair anymore though. I brushed my hair for an HOUR last night.


----------



## lisa127

yillt said:


> I have red hair to.
> View attachment 90369


That's what I call strawberry blonde. And very cute!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Sexy sexy!


----------



## lisa127

mike taylor said:


> Sexy sexy!


ummm.....who?


----------



## mike taylor

The purple hair girl.


----------



## lisa127

mike taylor said:


> The purple hair girl.


oh, ok....lol


----------



## StarSapphire22

mike taylor said:


> The purple hair girl.



LOL

There's a whole album, Mike.


----------



## lisa127

When you were saying purple hair I was thinking like bright, bright purple. But that's a dark purple and it's pretty.


----------



## StarSapphire22

lisa127 said:


> When you were saying purple hair I was thinking like bright, bright purple. But that's a dark purple and it's pretty.



I might go just a touch brighter than that, but I like how she has like 4 shades of purple in there.


----------



## lisa127

It kind of reminds me of when that dark burgundy color was poplular.


----------



## T33's Torts

smarch said:


> I snowboard, so I hear to surf i'd suffer pretty bad since you're front steers not the back. But I've always wanted to learn to surf, we just don't have the waves up here in New England. So summer months I'm board free


I love snowboarding! Too bad it doesn't snow here.


----------



## lisa127

T33's Torts said:


> I love snowboarding! Too bad it doesn't snow here.


I'll trade. You can have all the snow you want here. We had snow in 8 straights months this past year.


----------



## T33's Torts

yillt said:


> I have red hair to.
> View attachment 90369


You're very pretty Bella! My hair was more of a rusty red. Sometiems I still find super red hairs.


----------



## T33's Torts

lisa127 said:


> I'll trade. You can have all the snow you want here. We had snow in 8 straights months this past year.


I'm good.  I live the warmth and the beaches. And the sealife.


----------



## lisa127

T33's Torts said:


> I'm good.  I live the warmth and the beaches. And the sealife.


I just want to live where I can have large tortoises in my backyard.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I just want to live where I can have any kind of tortoise/turtle in my backyard for more than 2 months.


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> I just want to live where I can have any kind of tortoise/turtle in my backyard for more than 2 months.


Exactly!! Though I may get 3 months where I live.


----------



## StarSapphire22

First I need a back yard though!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hell cat and I. I no longer have this one. Now i have cats who I see for an hour every day (feeding time).


----------



## lisa127

Wow you guys are all so young!! Pretty kitty. What happened to him?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Everytime you post this picture I get jealous of your eyeliner skillz.


----------



## T33's Torts

lisa127 said:


> Wow you guys are all so young!! Pretty kitty. What happened to him?


He tried to kill me several times.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Everytime you post this picture I get jealous of your eyeliner skillz.


My eyeliner skillz only help me when I'm not all shakey.  I actually had wayyyyy to much makeup on there.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> My eyeliner skillz only help me when I'm not all shakey.  I actually had wayyyyy to much makeup on there.



I always do winged eyeliner when I do makeup...and my wings are rarely perfectly symmetrical. One is slightly bigger, or blockier looking or something.


----------



## sibi

bouaboua said:


> Silver.......Not white. Silver.
> 
> My God Mother at the age of 89 now have a full head of "silver hair".



Steven, when you blend platinum with white, you get silver, duh...


----------



## lisa127

T33's Torts said:


> He tried to kill me several times.


We had a cat that we adopted when my kids were 3 and 4. She slept with them every night. But if they tried to move at all she bit them. She bit all the way up until she died 2 years ago. My kids were always (well often) scratched and bit. It's a wonder I didn't get arrested for child endangerment or something!...lol She loved those kids All her life she slept every night with them, never me. Those were her kids.


----------



## T33's Torts

I think I was going to a party or something that night. Usually my eyeliner is just a single line. If I feel like a line underneath too.


----------



## T33's Torts

This one would sit on top of the fridge and wait for me to approach before pouncing on my face. I have a scar on my neck, so as a joke I got a cat tattoo above it.


----------



## lisa127

Was he a very young cat?


----------



## T33's Torts

No. He's like 7.


----------



## T33's Torts

I just realized how much I look like my mom in that picture. Except she has redish blonde hair and she has naturally darker skin. And green eyes.


----------



## sibi

yillt said:


> I have red hair to.
> View attachment 90369



You look so pretty, and you have blue eyes...a true mark of a redhead!


----------



## sibi

mike taylor said:


> The purple hair girl.



Right, Mike! One day, you're gonna get into big trouble


----------



## T33's Torts

Lets tell his wife!


----------



## lisa127

sibi said:


> Right, Mike! One day, you're gonna get into big trouble


well, you know I kind of asked him that question to keep him out of trouble. he really needs to reply to a particular comment in situations like that!


----------



## sibi

That's it! I'm gonna find some of my younger pics to show you how I looked when I was you age!


----------



## T33's Torts

Mike should've said, "My wife's hair looks really fantastic right now, I wanted to let you all know"


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Mike should've said, "My wife's hair looks really fantastic right now, I wanted to let you all know"



Yeah...and, not "she looks sexy." Oh boy, you're very quite lately Lol


----------



## StarSapphire22

I think Mondays make people stupider. The chatters I have been getting at work today...oh boy.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> I think Mondays make people stupider. The chatters I have been getting at work today...oh boy.


Oh hell yeah. At the rescue, I swear people say things like "I want a dog. But not one with long hair or that sheds or that knows how to bark."


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Oh hell yeah. At the rescue, I swear people say things like "I want a dog. But not one with long hair or that sheds or that knows how to bark."



The first two can be doable, but seriously?!


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> I think Mondays make people stupider. The chatters I have been getting at work today...oh boy.



Well, share some of the stupid chatter. It should be pretty funny


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Oh hell yeah. At the rescue, I swear people say things like "I want a dog. But not one with long hair or that sheds or that knows how to bark."


Lmao!


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> Well, share some of the stupid chatter. It should be pretty funny



I can't! I'd be breaching privacy policy.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its stupid how stupid people are. 
*clears throat* Umm.. @mike taylor.. Purple hair girl isn't unattractive, but compared to your wife...


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Its stupid how stupid people are.
> *clears throat* Umm.. @mike taylor.. Purple hair girl isn't unattractive, but compared to your wife...



BAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I think "Purple Hair Girl" is named Sharee.


----------



## T33's Torts

No, Mike doesn't care what her name is. LOL.


----------



## T33's Torts

I know who she is. She's a makeup model.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> I know who she is. She's a makeup model.



Pretty sure she's a stay at home mom in ND.


----------



## T33's Torts

She waa on whats her face's website. She did was a model for a set of tutorials.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'll dig up the website after I do my tortoise chores.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hey all! I have this urge to buy another turtle. But I don't need one!


----------



## Yvonne G

sissyofone said:


> There's so many new people in here in pretend chat. Does anyoneknow whatever became of Beabeebelieves? Not sure I spelled that right. LOL its been a long time since I seen her here.




I thought about her when Tyler Stewart put up his barter/trade thread about bee keeping equipment. I wonder what happened to her.


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortoisetime565 said:


> Hey all! I have this urge to buy another turtle. But I don't need one!



I don't think most people NEEEEED one. But that hasn't stopped us before, has it?


----------



## Yvonne G

Kelly Osborne has lavendar hair. It's sort of pretty.


----------



## T33's Torts

Darn it! In a wheelchair, Dylan still kicked my *** at some video game.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Josh said:


> *RE: Welcome to Tortoise Forum .org !*
> 
> Welcome Tortmom, Tiffany, Crazy1, and AshleyStoliOzo! Thanks for joining our community


I have 9! Which is little compared to some of the people on here... But i really want an Aldabra so I'm saving for one of them.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Darn it! In a wheelchair, Dylan still kicked my *** at some video game.



Wheelchairs don't affect gaming skillz, silly. I've played them drunk and hanging upside down from a couch and kicked boys' butts.

What game?


----------



## T33's Torts

I suck at anything other than pointless trivia and books. And YouTube. I don't know. I'll find out in a moment.


----------



## T33's Torts

"Tiff! Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2. You HAVE to know this type of thing and pass it on to future generations."


----------



## StarSapphire22

Meh, you tell Dillybar that CoD is overrated.


----------



## T33's Torts

He was all pissed because that's the only one I had.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> The first two can be doable, but seriously?!



A basenji?


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Steven, when you blend platinum with white, you get silver, duh...


I think it is beautiful. I always respect to the people get to that ago with silver hair and can commont like you.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> I just want to live where I can have large tortoises in my backyard.



Nebraska works for me.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Jacqui, if you have it short, you wouldn't have to tie it back out of the way, right? When I was a kid, I head platinum blonde hair. Now, I've got platinum white hair



Short would still get in my eyes or on my face, which bugs me... thus why mine is almost always back in a ponytail.


----------



## mike taylor

It's ok to look and say other women are hot . My wife knows I think she's hot . Its when men stop saying other women are hot when the wife needs to worry . He may be switching teams . If a girl is pretty you can't get mad at your husband if he says so . Its programed in our heads to check out women . So I can't help it .


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> He was all pissed because that's the only one I had.


Personally, as far as multiplayer experiences go, I would pick Borderlands 2 (up to 4-player co-op story mode) or an Assassin's Creed game (competitive online multiplayer mode), but AC doesn't have couch co-op, so you would need two systems.

You guys should totally play Borderlands 2. It's awesome. Taylor and I have been playing it for like 2 years now, LOL.


----------



## jaizei

T33's Torts said:


> He was all pissed because that's the only one I had.



To be fair, it is like 5 years old.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> True but provided I find mrs. right it would never be "ours" so for years its been i'll foster and adopt to give a child a home and that way its equally ours. And as beautiful as the idea of having a little on inside me and being pregnant and making a living thing, I don't want my body to go through that, too much stretching and shifting and ouch. (though in high school all I wanted was to be pregnant... i'm not sure what glorified that but I know something made me want that!)



I never wanted to be pregnant until I was in my late twenties. I loved being pregnant and feeling the baby moving inside me. If I could, I would have had more kids, just to have that feeling. I would have liked being a surrogate mother.


----------



## taza

Yvonne G said:


> Well, *NOW* you're talkin' my language. Patsy Cline gives me goose bumps. I LOVE her voice. Then when What's-her-name came out with "Blue" a few years ago I was in love again. My all time favorite is the old guy with the long gray braid...Willy something-or-other NELSON! That's it.


I love Willy Nelson such a unique voice!


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> It's ok to look and say other women are hot . My wife knows I think she's hot . Its when men stop saying other women are hot when the wife needs to worry . He may be switching teams . If a girl is pretty you can't get mad at your husband if he says so . Its programed in our heads to check out women . So I can't help it .


Then why is it guys freak out when their wife, girlfriend, whatever says another guy is hot? I'm not talking about like celebrities, just like everyday people. You could probably just go up to her once in a a while, and simple state you aren't switching teams. LOL.


----------



## T33's Torts

jaizei said:


> To be fair, it is like 5 years old.


To be fair, I'm a bookworm.


----------



## T33's Torts

My hand eye coordination sucks.


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> Then why is it guys freak out when their wife, girlfriend, whatever says another guy is hot? I'm not talking about like celebrities, just like everyday people. You could probably just go up to her once in a a while, and simple state you aren't switching teams. LOL.


I don't know? ?? I don't get mad I know at the end of the day she's going to be with me . It's in human nature to look . It's all good in the hood! LoL


----------



## T33's Torts

I asked Dilly if he'd be upset. He said only if I was flirting with a woman. LOL.


----------



## mike taylor

Hell whats wrong with Dylan? ?? I've been trying to get my girl to do that for years .


----------



## sibi

mike taylor said:


> It's ok to look and say other women are hot . My wife knows I think she's hot . Its when men stop saying other women are hot when the wife needs to worry . He may be switching teams . If a girl is pretty you can't get mad at your husband if he says so . Its programed in our heads to check out women . So I can't help it .



Oh Boy, that's the biggest crock I've ever heard! So, what you're saying is that the beast and animalistic part of being human ( which you assume exists) is responsible for men's inability to control those desires? Unless you believe in evolution , man was made higher than animals; their ability to think, choose, speak, and control themselves separate us from animals . Animals can't do any of these things, except Torts. Looking was the first mistake Eve made that got mankind in the mess we're in today. It's called RESPECT. This is only my opinion, so please don't be mammoth me for expressing my thoughts :-}


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Hell whats wrong with Dylan? ?? I've been trying to get my girl to do that for years .


The difference here is that I've dated women before.  So another girl could be a serious thing.


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Oh Boy, that's the biggest crock I've ever heard!


Wow- I totally read that wrong!


----------



## tortdad

So here's the run down. My old lady is still pissed that I was going to buy two torts and not tell her, but handing over my credit card for her to go shopping has made it so she not mad. She said one baby was enough and since I've already paid for one N2torts is sending me #15 (batman) this Thursday. 

She's always wanted a big sully so I showed her some that need to be adopted (she's a sucker for that) and now she wants to adopt a big sully. 

I'm still in trouble but not so much now, lol


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Wow- I totally read that wrong!


LOL.....


----------



## T33's Torts

tortdad said:


> So here's the run down. My old lady is still pissed that I was going to buy two torts and not tell her, but handing over my credit card for her to go shopping has made it so she not mad. She said one baby was enough and since I've already paid for one N2torts is sending me #15 (batman) this Thursday.
> 
> She's always wanted a big sully so I showed her some that need to be adopted (she's a sucker for that) and now she wants to adopt a big sully.
> 
> I'm still in trouble but not so much now, lol


Hey, a RF from Jeff and a big sully? That's not bad at all!


----------



## jaizei

I always knew there was a reason I wasn't married.


----------



## T33's Torts

@bouaboua, you'd be proud of me. I made dinner. I made a salmon with lemon butter mushroom sauce, a bacon egg salad, and it rocks.


----------



## mike taylor

Its all good . Just because your on a diet doesn't mean you can't look at the menu. Plus I know where my bread is buttered.


----------



## T33's Torts

I burned (or is it burnt?) my forearm on a hot pan. I screamed #@$! really loud and Charlie started howling.


----------



## T33's Torts

Charlie, by the way, weighs 85lbs now.


----------



## mike taylor

Hows Dylan? He's at home right?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yes, and good considering the circumstances. He's playing with Charlie. Char was my present, but Dylan was the one who adopted him through work.


----------



## T33's Torts

My arm literally feels like its on fire. My tattoo looks funny now.  I'm going to get blisters and a scar, will that effect the tat?


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> @bouaboua, you'd be proud of me. I made dinner. I made a salmon with lemon butter mushroom sauce, a bacon egg salad, and it rocks.


Need a photo as proof. 

Hahaha! ! ! !

I always proud of you no matter you cook dinner or not, Just for you taking good care of "Blondie".


----------



## mike taylor

Hey Steven how are you?


----------



## T33's Torts

I didn't take pictures. Sorry!  Thank you Steven, next time you're in LA, I'll cook.


----------



## mike taylor

You can't cook grass you grazer! Haha


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> Hey, a RF from Jeff and a big sully? That's not bad at all!



The Cherryhead is a done deal, batman is already paid for. 

Now I just have to keep pushing the sully she wants. We've got enough backyard space for two enclosures.


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't cook my greens dumbdumb (that should be a hashtag @Elohi). Just the fishies!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortdad said:


> The Cherryhead is a done deal, batman is already paid for.
> 
> Now I just have to keep pushing the sully she wants. We've got enough backyard space for two enclosures.


If its big enough, just make a tortoise-run. And a house.


----------



## mike taylor

Kelly has a big male just pay for shipping .


----------



## T33's Torts

Isn't he is Texas? Kelly, I mean.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Kelly has a big male just pay for shipping .



That's the one she wants. We'd just drive and get him. You can go and get the RF


----------



## T33's Torts

Hahahaha! "Just drive and get him" that's hilarious! I hope you have a horse trailer. He's as big as Tank, and you know what tortoises do in the car? The go potty. Everywhere. Then they sit in it. My car still smells from March.


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> That's the one she wants. We'd just drive and get him. You can go and get the RF


Well if your driving to Dallas pick up my red foot and i'll buy you and your wife dinner . Haha


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh hey. Mike, how was work today? Have fun staring at a computer?


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> Hahahaha! "Just drive and get him" that's hilarious! I hope you have a horse trailer. He's as big as Tank, and you know what tortoises do in the car? The go potty. Everywhere. Then they sit in it. My car still smells from March.




I've got a suburban that the 3rd row of seats fold down and it has a rubber utility mat


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Hey Steven how are you?


Hi Mike:

I'm doing fine. Thank you for the greeting. Just get very busy those days so I'm not spend much of my time here. I need to rearrange my new Torts's room before I go to Asia again.


----------



## mike taylor

I got out of the office today. Was having problems with a plc at a plant so I got to go reprogram it . It's easy work but takes time and testing . So I guess I did look at a computer all day . Damnit!


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> I didn't take pictures. Sorry!  Thank you Steven, next time you're in LA, I'll cook.


You are on my Friend.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortdad said:


> I've got a suburban that the 3rd row of seats fold down and it has a rubber utility mat


I had to fold down the 3rd and 2nd row. It was horrible.


----------



## Ashes

Holy crap - 282 posts today guys?! Yeah, I can't read through all that so...... hi!! If I missed anything important today, lemme know!


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> I got out of the office today. Was having problems with a plc at a plant so I got to go reprogram it . It's easy work but takes time and testing . So I guess I did look at a computer all day . Damnit!


Why don't you do something like raise turtles for a living? Fun!


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashes said:


> Holy crap - 282 posts today guys?! Yeah, I can't read through all that so...... hi!! If I missed anything important today, lemme know!


Hmmm.. Jessica's gonna cut and dye her hair after the wedding... Purple! Kevin got his *** kicked for almost getting to RF's, but he's going to get a sully! That's all I remember. Lol. And spme stuff about redheads.


----------



## Ashes

My favorite tort position - the "aaaahhhh" when super relaxed in the soak.


----------



## lisa127

Ashes said:


> My favorite tort position - the "aaaahhhh" when super relaxed in the soak.
> View attachment 90413


so cute! I love when they stretch out while basking too.


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> Hmmm.. Jessica's gonna cut and dye her hair after the wedding... Purple! Kevin got his *** kicked for almost getting to RF's, but he's going to get a sully! That's all I remember. Lol. And spme stuff about redheads.


Ooooh he did get in trouble?! You were warned, Kevin!!  and purple? For serious?!


----------



## T33's Torts

Not like grape purple. Darker. Almost like red is to burgundy, purple is to the color she wants.


----------



## lisa127

It's actually a pretty purple.


----------



## Ashes

I'm not a purple fan... But whatever she wants! My mom outs purple in her hair.  tis her favorite color. It's cute.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Too many posts! Thanks for the abridged version, lol! 

I want to dye my hair too. Hair dye party! 

Mm chocolate milk, how I love thee.


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like you have an interesting Mom.


----------



## mike taylor

Man I made the four hour drive from Kelly's to Houston with no problems. Bottled water and rest stops are your best friends.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> I want to dye my hair too. .



What color?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Man I made the four hour drive from Kelly's to Houston with no problems. Bottled water and rest stops are your best friends.



Jealous, I want to go to Kelly's.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> It's ok to look and say other women are hot . My wife knows I think she's hot . Its when men stop saying other women are hot when the wife needs to worry . He may be switching teams . If a girl is pretty you can't get mad at your husband if he says so . Its programed in our heads to check out women . So I can't help it .



I figure it's only fair, because the women are checking out the men too. (and/or other women)


----------



## Jacqui

I wish the night time temps could be our daily highs. It sucks that once it's cool enough to work outside, it's too dark to do so.


----------



## T33's Torts

It rained today.


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> I wish the night time temps could be our daily highs. It sucks that once it's cool enough to work outside, it's too dark to do so.


Our entire summer has been cool. Most days we have barely hit 80. Occassionally we didn't even make it to 70. But the long range forecast has us most likely hitting the mid 80's for a few days next week. Heat wave!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'll trade heat waves! Next week is supposed to be in the triple digits!


----------



## T33's Torts

I've been trying to do yoga. Hmm... not so fond of it.


----------



## lisa127

No, thanks. I hate our winters, but I don't mind our cool summers. 


T33's Torts said:


> I'll trade heat waves! Next week is supposed to be in the triple digits!


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> Our entire summer has been cool. Most days we have barely hit 80. Occassionally we didn't even make it to 70. But the long range forecast has us most likely hitting the mid 80's for a few days next week. Heat wave!!



Sounds like my kind of summer weather!


----------



## sibi

tortdad said:


> I've got a suburban that the 3rd row of seats fold down and it has a rubber utility mat



You're gonna need more than that! You may want to go to Home Depot and get one of those huge plastic drain pans. At least if you confine him to that, you may save your van


----------



## mike taylor

I love Texas! If you dont like the weather wait 5 minutes it'll change.


----------



## lisa127

Yeah, it's like that pretty much here too. There have been times I have run the A/C and the heat all in less than 48 hours.


----------



## Jacqui

The only thing I wasn't too fond about in Texas is it's too big. You can drive all day and never get across the state. lol


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> I figure it's only fair, because the women are checking out the men too. (and/or other women)


Thats what I'm saying .Who cares if she looks at a dude or if I look at a girl . Its not I'm going to go hump her leg or something.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> You're gonna need more than that! You may want to go to Home Depot and get one of those huge plastic drain pans. At least if you confine him to that, you may save your van




Lots of newspapers and paper towels (plus garbage bags) to keep it cleaned as you go, because rides do clean them out really good as a rule.


----------



## lisa127

I realize my husband is going to notice or look at an attractive woman. But I appreciate if he doesn't do it in front of me. That's kind of disrespectful.


----------



## Ashes

Okay, so - lol, I'm like "awwww!" and need to share. So, here's the routine - I soak Little Dude, then get him out and place him in a washcloth quick so he's not dripping, then hand him to my fiancé while I get his food. So tonight, my fiancé puts him down as usual next to him on the loveseat.... He crawls between his arm and upper body. I walked by and had to stop and "awwwww!" He had turned himself around to look out and just sat there for like 5 minutes while I got food. And it might just be me cuz he's my little guy, but.... it was so cute to me!


----------



## lisa127

Ashes said:


> Okay, so - lol, I'm like "awwww!" and need to share. So, here's the routine - I soak Little Dude, then get him out and place him in a washcloth quick so he's not dripping, then hand him to my fiancé while I get his food. So tonight, my fiancé puts him down as usual next to him on the loveseat.... He crawls between his arm and upper body. I walked by and had to stop and "awwwww!" He had turned himself around to look out and just sat there for like 5 minutes while I got food. And it might just be me cuz he's my little guy, but.... it was so cute to me!
> View attachment 90420


It's not just you, that's adorable!


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> I realize my husband is going to notice or look at an attractive woman. But I appreciate if he doesn't do it in front of me. That's kind of disrespectful.



Me on the other hand, would rather he did it when I was with him. Just feels more open and honest to me, then sneaking looks behind my back. "Sides then I can't join him in making comments both good and bad about the person.


----------



## Ashes

lisa127 said:


> I realize my husband is going to notice or look at an attractive woman. But I appreciate if he doesn't do it in front of me. That's kind of disrespectful.


Agreed. I do it the other way around - "honey, that chick is super cute" - and I'm being for real. It's not often but sometimes I appreciate the beauty of a woman. As long as she's not fake.  I wouldn't be like *jaw drops, drool* "did you see that GUY?!" lol


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> View attachment 90420



"Is this what they mean when they talk about a mancave?"


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Me on the other hand, would rather he did it when I was with him. Just feels more open and honest to me, then sneaking looks behind my back. "Sides then I can't join him in making comments both good and bad about the person.


I can see that. I catch Brandon looking but he's usually like "did you see the fake hair?" or "she's pretty but stuck way the hell up." He's never drooled over a girl in front of me.


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> "Is this what they mean when they talk about a mancave?"


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! yes!


----------



## Telid

Ashes said:


> Okay, so - lol, I'm like "awwww!" and need to share. So, here's the routine - I soak Little Dude, then get him out and place him in a washcloth quick so he's not dripping, then hand him to my fiancé while I get his food. So tonight, my fiancé puts him down as usual next to him on the loveseat.... He crawls between his arm and upper body. I walked by and had to stop and "awwwww!" He had turned himself around to look out and just sat there for like 5 minutes while I got food. And it might just be me cuz he's my little guy, but.... it was so cute to me!
> View attachment 90420


And then he pooped.


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> Me on the other hand, would rather he did it when I was with him. Just feels more open and honest to me, then sneaking looks behind my back. "Sides then I can't join him in making comments both good and bad about the person.


Well, my husband isn't the type to be obnoxious or obvious about it whether I'm there or not. He's male.....so he notices. But he's just not the type to be obvious.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> I can see that. I catch Brandon looking but he's usually like "did you see the fake hair?" or "she's pretty but stuck way the hell up." He's never drooled over a girl in front of me.



Usually it's me doing the noticing and Jeff never drools over them (thank goodness)


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I haven't decided what color for my hair. Probably a reddish "cherry cola" type of color. My hair loves red hair dye and it goes well with my skin tone so why not?


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> I figure it's only fair, because the women are checking out the men too. (and/or other women)



But, seriously, checking out others of the same or opposite sex, doesn't it show disrespect to the person you're with? I think that's why there's so many problems in relationships today. It just takes one look, and the situation can turn from something harmless to a breakdown in the former relationship. Wouldn't it be more loving to avoid any action that can risk your relationship or show your partner disrespect ?


----------



## lisa127

sibi said:


> But, seriously, checking out others of the same or opposite sex, doesn't it show disrespect to the person you're with? I think that's why there's so many problems in relationships today. It just takes one look, and the situation can turn from something harmless to a breakdown in the former relationship. Wouldn't it be more loving to avoid any action that can risk your relationship or show your partner disrespect ?


Yes, I feel it's disrespectful.


----------



## Ashes

If anyone can try this link and watch this short video? My 13 year old niece was watching my 8 year old (brunette) and my fiancé's 6 year old (blonde) and made a "music video" - it's really cute and a really good job for a 13 year old!

http://VideoStarApp.com/vsc/99nx


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi to me, it's not a respect thing, so I have no trouble with it. I would be more troubled by a close relationship with a lady on one of his games, then a stranger he sees in passing some where.


----------



## Jacqui

... and yes Jeff has online friends of the opposite gender, just as I have a few guys. I think trust is a major factor there, so it works for us.


----------



## lisa127

My husband, as I said, does not look at other women when he's with me. He also tells me all the time how hot I am. I know he has to be lying at least some of the time...lol. But I sure do appreciate the respect for my feelings.


----------



## jaizei

Ashes said:


> If anyone can try this link and watch this short video? My 13 year old niece was watching my 8 year old (brunette) and my fiancé's 6 year old (blonde) and made a "music video" - it's really cute and a really good job for a 13 year old!
> 
> http://VideoStarApp.com/vsc/99nx


----------



## sibi

Ashes said:


> Okay, so - lol, I'm like "awwww!" and need to share. So, here's the routine - I soak Little Dude, then get him out and place him in a washcloth quick so he's not dripping, then hand him to my fiancé while I get his food. So tonight, my fiancé puts him down as usual next to him on the loveseat.... He crawls between his arm and upper body. I walked by and had to stop and "awwwww!" He had turned himself around to look out and just sat there for like 5 minutes while I got food. And it might just be me cuz he's my little guy, but.... it was so cute to me!
> View attachment 90420



That is one of the cutest pics I've seem with a baby tort!!!


----------



## Ashes

jaizei said:


>


Aww you can't watch it?! It made me realize how big they're all getting.....


----------



## Ashes

sibi said:


> That is one of the cutest pics I've seem with a baby tort!!!


I about died and went to tort heaven!  lol.


----------



## tortdad

Ashes said:


> Ooooh he did get in trouble?! You were warned, Kevin!!  and purple? For serious?!



Yeah, she's pusses that I was getting two without consulting her. One of them was bought and paid for already so it comes Thursday. After she cooled down I showed her some sullys that are up for adoption. She's always wanted on and I big on adopting so this is my chance to still get two torts. She was bitching about money but not when it came to adopting and building an outdoor enclosure for a sully. I'm just keeping my mouth shut since I want it too.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> If anyone can try this link and watch this short video? My 13 year old niece was watching my 8 year old (brunette) and my fiancé's 6 year old (blonde) and made a "music video" - it's really cute and a really good job for a 13 year old!
> 
> http://VideoStarApp.com/vsc/99nx



That was cute!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I never wanted to be pregnant until I was in my late twenties. I loved being pregnant and feeling the baby moving inside me. If I could, I would have had more kids, just to have that feeling. I would have liked being a surrogate mother.


I said for a lot of my short life I wanted to be a surrogate, everyone yelled at me. I love the idea of being pregnant, it's something so magical that it's indescribable I mean it is the miracle of life. But like my first part, Mrs + Mrs=No baby, the only way I'd ever have one that's one of ours is for whoever's it's not biologically to carry it. But that's super expensive plus the regular expenses of birth and raising. Its pretty difficult to live knowing I'll never be able to decide to 'start trying' like other people, but I mean maybe I shouldn't worry right now seeing as I'm single anyways lol


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> ... and yes Jeff has online friends of the opposite gender, just as I have a few guys. I think trust is a major factor there, so it works for us.


Trust is the biggest part of it. That was ruined with my last ex...  oh the women he sexted and grossly talked to....... Blech. Ripped me up pretty bad... Then again I let him... Again and again and again.... *sigh* finally learned but it left some damage. I trust my fiancé but there are days I get to thinking too much! It's hard to turn the brain off. :/


----------



## T33's Torts

RosieRedfoot said:


> I haven't decided what color for my hair. Probably a reddish "cherry cola" type of color. My hair loves red hair dye and it goes well with my skin tone so why not?


I can't think about Cola normally anymore. THANKS @StarSapphire22!!


----------



## Jacqui

Would you want a child if you were single?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Short would still get in my eyes or on my face, which bugs me... thus why mine is almost always back in a ponytail.


This is debatable, my hair physically can't get in my face


----------



## Ashes

tortdad said:


> Yeah, she's pusses that I was getting two without consulting her. One of them was bought and paid for already so it comes Thursday. After she cooled down I showed her some sullys that are up for adoption. She's always wanted on and I big on adopting so this is my chance to still get two torts. She was bitching about money but not when it came to adopting and building an outdoor enclosure for a sully. I'm just keeping my mouth shut since I want it too.


Lol!!!! Well - next time you better tell her from the beginning!


----------



## lisa127

T33's Torts said:


> I can't think about Cola normally anymore. THANKS @StarSapphire22!!


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## mike taylor

I dont check out the ladies in front of my wife! Thats just stupid . My wife will see women and say something then I'll look . But when I'm with her she has my full attention! Shes my queen and I treat her like one .


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> Trust is the biggest part of it. That was ruined with my last ex...  oh the women he sexted and grossly talked to....... Blech. Ripped me up pretty bad... Then again I let him... Again and again and again.... *sigh* finally learned but it left some damage. I trust my fiancé but there are days I get to thinking too much! It's hard to turn the brain off. :/



Sorry that happened and no doubt it makes it really hard to give the same trust back to another person ever again.


----------



## Ashes

smarch said:


> I said for a lot of my short life I wanted to be a surrogate, everyone yelled at me. I love the idea of being pregnant, it's something so magical that it's indescribable I mean it is the miracle of life. But like my first part, Mrs + Mrs=No baby, the only way I'd ever have one that's one of ours is for whoever's it's not biologically to carry it. But that's super expensive plus the regular expenses of birth and raising. Its pretty difficult to live knowing I'll never be able to decide to 'start trying' like other people, but I mean maybe I shouldn't worry right now seeing as I'm single anyways lol


There will always be options.  you have lots of time!


----------



## T33's Torts

Dylan and I have had arguments about the attractive-ness of women.
Me: She's really pretty! I love the color of her hair!
Dyl: Ehhh...
Me: Are you gay or something?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> This is debatable, my hair physically can't get in my face



For me, the bangs would end up in my face with all the wind and open windows. Looks great on you, by the way.


----------



## T33's Torts

smarch said:


> This is debatable, my hair physically can't get in my face


You're so pretty! Your eye color is amazing. All of mom's family has pretty green eyes, even my sister, and it totally skipped me. :/


----------



## lisa127

T33's Torts said:


> Dylan and I have had arguments about the attractive-ness of women.
> Me: She's really pretty! I love the color of her hair!
> Dyl: Ehhh...
> Me: Are you gay or something?


that sounds like us!


----------



## mike taylor

Just look at her she's hot!


----------



## smarch

Ashes said:


> There will always be options.  you have lots of time!


My solution is that if all else fails I have man-friends lol apperently it's not an uncommon solution as a donor who's a friend type thing


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Sorry that happened and no doubt it makes it really hard to give the same trust back to another person ever again.


It really did - and I still find myself doing things. Like, in the year and a half I've been with him, he's never turned his phone on silent. Until a few days ago. And it's only because his game was going off with alerts constantly. But I just looked at him and asked him to please turn it back on..... He knows my last relationship and he understood very quickly why I asked. I didn't want to wonder if he was hiding something like the last cuz that's what he'd do.... He turned the sound back on and turned off the game alerts... I hate it but.... maybe someday it'll go away?...


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> My solution is that if all else fails I have man-friends lol apperently it's not an uncommon solution as a donor who's a friend type thing



Would you have him in your child's life in any way other then as a donor?


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Just look at her she's hot!


Okay Mike, you've got a point there.


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> You're so pretty! Your eye color is amazing. All of mom's family has pretty green eyes, even my sister, and it totally skipped me. :/


Her eyes are pretty fantastic, huh?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> For me, the bangs would end up in my face with all the wind and open windows. Looks great on you, by the way.


Thanks  and I like literally have no bangs, it can't reach my eyes, not my favorite style but shows what I want it to. I manage to pull off any hair though.


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Just look at her she's hot!


That's the wife? She's gorgeous!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm contemplating bangs again. I look less like a 16 year old with straight bangs. Plus a head band would keep it up. But I love my long hair, and long hair and straight bangs is kinda weird.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Thanks  and I like literally have no bangs, it can't reach my eyes, not my favorite style but shows what I want it to. I manage to pull off any hair though.



Just being on my forehead gets to me, doesn't have to be to the eyes. I think hair on my face makes me think I have a bug crawling on me or something.


----------



## mike taylor

I don't know if you can see her eyes in the picture but she has a brown one and a green one . I think is awesome .


----------



## lisa127

Ashes said:


> Her eyes are pretty fantastic, huh?


She does have beautiful eyes. And she's not even wearing any eye makeup.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Would you have him in your child's life in any way other then as a donor?


Probably, but how would be hard, I mean not like a custody thing, it would be my child, but to me it's only fair to both that they know each other, since eventually in life something medical could come up and explaining he/she knew the father without knowing it wouldn't end well. I have no idea how is approach it, but yes, kinda like a close family friend.


----------



## Ashes

Okay, did only Jacqui watch the video? Seriously, friends?!


----------



## Ashes

lisa127 said:


> She does have beautiful eyes. And she's not even wearing any eye makeup.


Lucky girl. Psh.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> I don't know if you can see her eyes in the picture but she has a brown one and a green one . I think is awesome .


That is really cool.


----------



## StarSapphire22

haha sorry guys.


----------



## Elohi

Went to the middle school this evening for the back to school bash thing and it was fun touring the new school. And it was also a little sad that my kids are growing up so damn fast 



Oh and here is my daughters kitten that ended up over here at my house.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Sibi to me, it's not a respect thing, so I have no trouble with it. I would be more troubled by a close relationship with a lady on one of his games, then a stranger he sees in passing some where.



I think we may be talking about something different. What I'm saying is that if a person has the mental deposition that it's ok to look at others, he/she may be inviting trouble and isn't showing respect to the person he's with. The casual, innocent look is sometimes unavoidable, and it's not what I'm talking about. It's the habitual looker with no regard for the person he's with that I'm talking about. I don't think you'd like it one bit if Jeff often turned his head at another woman with you at his side.


----------



## Elohi

Dang Smarch, you do have awesome eyes!


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> I'm contemplating bangs again. I look less like a 16 year old with straight bangs. Plus a head band would keep it up. But I love my long hair, and long hair and straight bangs is kinda weird.


We are switching. I'm getting rid of my bangs by growing them out. They are awful for running.


----------



## Elohi

Wait, what did I just walk into, I must go back and read. I'm way behind.


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> Went to the middle school this evening for the back to school bash thing and it was fun touring the new school. And it was also a little sad that my kids are growing up so damn fast
> View attachment 90424
> 
> 
> Oh and here is my daughters kitten that ended up over here at my house.
> View attachment 90425


CUTE KITTY!!!!


----------



## lisa127

Ashes said:


> Okay, did only Jacqui watch the video? Seriously, friends?!


I watched it. She did a great job! They are cousins? Cousins make the best friends!


----------



## mike taylor

Ashes said:


> That's the wife? She's gorgeous!


O yes thats what I get to wake up to for the rest of my life i'm a happy camper.


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> O yes thats what I get to wake up to for tge rest of my life i'm a happy camper.


Haha you should be! She looks like a catch!


----------



## lisa127

Elohi said:


> Went to the middle school this evening for the back to school bash thing and it was fun touring the new school. And it was also a little sad that my kids are growing up so damn fast
> View attachment 90424
> 
> 
> Oh and here is my daughters kitten that ended up over here at my house.
> View attachment 90425


wow, that is an interesting looking kitten!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Kerryann said:


> We are switching. I'm getting rid of my bangs by growing them out. They are awful for running.


I don't mind running with my hair down. Is that weird?


----------



## Ashes

lisa127 said:


> I watched it. She did a great job! They are cousins? Cousins make the best friends!


Yeah, they're gonna be great friends.


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> We are switching. I'm getting rid of my bangs by growing them out. They are awful for running.


Get a.... um... oh what are they called?........ something bands. Nevermind - pointless post. Lol!


----------



## Elohi

Oh wow, y'all have really been yacking it up in here hahahaha.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ash, I just watched your vid. That is the cutest thing ever! Plus i love that song.


----------



## lisa127

Ashes said:


> Yeah, they're gonna be great friends.


One of my daughters with my nephew about 10 years ago. Cousins are the best!!


----------



## smarch

T33's Torts said:


> You're so pretty! Your eye color is amazing. All of mom's family has pretty green eyes, even my sister, and it totally skipped me. :/



Thanks  I actually have the "crappy" blue eyes of our family. My dad's are bright blue (so are my sisters) And my mum's are dull blue (like my brother, and seemingly me) but I've discovered depending what I wear I can have very blue eyes or very green eyes, I'm like a chameleon!


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> She does have beautiful eyes. And she's not even wearing any eye markup.


I actually hate eye makeup and makeup general and refuse to wear it even to special events, thankfully my face is pretty on its own


----------



## mike taylor

I couldn't open the video . That sucks sorry Ashley.


----------



## smarch

Well I officially went to bed an hour ago to end up here lol. Goodnight for reals friends


----------



## tortdad

Ashes said:


> It really did - and I still find myself doing things. Like, in the year and a half I've been with him, he's never turned his phone on silent. Until a few days ago. And it's only because his game was going off with alerts constantly. But I just looked at him and asked him to please turn it back on..... He knows my last relationship and he understood very quickly why I asked. I didn't want to wonder if he was hiding something like the last cuz that's what he'd do.... He turned the sound back on and turned off the game alerts... I hate it but.... maybe someday it'll go away?...



Just be careful with that. You can't distrust this guy because of something another moron did. Being cautious is fine but if you go overboard with it he will eventually grow tired of your distrust and resent it. You are still broken and he knows that so he's trying to help you heal. Eventually you will need to trust this guy (assuming he's worthy of it).


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Well I officially went to bed an hour ago to end up here lol. Goodnight for reals friends



I find myself doing this every night. 

Good night


----------



## mike taylor

Maybe you can see her eyes in this picture.Shes even hot without makeup.


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> I couldn't open the video . That sucks sorry Ashley.


Did u use my post? Not jaizei's? Bummer.


----------



## Ashes

tortdad said:


> Just be careful with that. You can't distrust this guy because of something another moron did. Being cautious is fine but if you go overboard with it he will eventually grow tired of your distrust and resent it. You are still broken and he knows that so he's trying to help you heal. Eventually you will need to trust this guy (assuming he's worthy of it).


No no, I DO trust him, surprisingly - didn't think I'd be able to for much longer. But it's just change from normal routine that freaks me out.... It takes me a while to accept changes, I think.... Does that make sense? I know how much he loves me and he wouldn't cheat on me - just.... don't like sudden changes.


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Maybe you can see her eyes in this picture.Shes even hot without makeup.


I can see it! Amazing, love it!


----------



## Ashes

My fiancé and I have such different eyes. My eyes actually are my favorite part about myself. His are soooo blue - it's what captivated me in high school - why I noticed him.  this picture his eyes look so pink though - like he was tired. lol.


----------



## mike taylor

Ok I seen it . You have three very beautiful young ladies.


----------



## tortdad

Ashes said:


> No no, I DO trust him, surprisingly - didn't think I'd be able to for much longer. But it's just change from normal routine that freaks me out.... It takes me a while to accept changes, I think.... Does that make sense? I know how much he loves me and he wouldn't cheat on me - just.... don't like sudden changes.


It does. I've been where he is so I know how it feels to have your girl not trust you and look at your phone and sneak around you. It gets old pretty quick is all I wanted you to know.


----------



## sibi

Ashes said:


> Trust is the biggest part of it. That was ruined with my last ex...  oh the women he sexted and grossly talked to....... Blech. Ripped me up pretty bad... Then again I let him... Again and again and again.... *sigh* finally learned but it left some damage. I trust my fiancé but there are days I get to thinking too much! It's hard to turn the brain off. :/



That's the kind of pain I'm talking about . It all starts, off as innocent glances , but if the partner thinks there's nothing wrong with that, it could continue into something painful, and shattered the self-respect of his partner. I'm sorry people, but I don't allow my mate to "look" especially if I'm with him because when the respect is gone, so is the relationship. I've learned that the hard way.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm so much older than my cousins, so its more of an auntie figure. Not as much fun.


----------



## T33's Torts

Why the heck did that just now post?


----------



## lisa127

T33's Torts said:


> I'm so much older than my cousins, so its more of an auntie figure. Not as much fun.


How old are your cousins? 

Being an aunt is the best! That nephew I posted above? He is like the son I never had. As much as you can love a child you did not give birth to is how much I love him. He went everywhere with me when he was little.


----------



## T33's Torts

One was born in January. The oldest is 12, and my sister is 16.


----------



## lisa127

T33's Torts said:


> One was born in January. The oldest is 12, and my sister is 16.


Well the baby is quite young! The 12 and 16 not so much. My daughters are 6 and 7 years younger than my nephew, and they were very close.


----------



## tortdad

Good night all. 5:00am is going to come so I'm off to bed


----------



## Ashes

tortdad said:


> It does. I've been where he is so I know how it feels to have your girl not trust you and look at your phone and sneak around you. It gets old pretty quick is all I wanted you to know.


No, I don't go through his phone. As I said - I trust him... Just don't change things on me. lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its 8 months, 2, 4, 5, 5, 6, 8,9 and 12. I'm 22, and I'm naturally rejected. Not that I wanna be a part of the Cupcake Glitter Club.


----------



## sibi

mike taylor said:


> Just look at her she's hot!



She is your wife? Then, yeah, she deserves to have you all, soul and mind!


----------



## lisa127

T33's Torts said:


> Its 8 months, 2, 4, 5, 5, 6, 8,9 and 12. I'm 22, and I'm naturally rejected.


Oh my, that's a lot of cousins!! And the rest are little. I see your point now...lol


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> She is your wife? Then, yeah, she deserves to have you all, soul and mind!


Would that make Mike soul-less? Like a vampire?


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> Its 8 months, 2, 4, 5, 5, 6, 8,9 and 12. I'm 22, and I'm naturally rejected. Not that I wanna be a part of the Cupcake Glitter Club.


Cupcake glitter club?! Bahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

lisa127 said:


> Oh my, that's a lot of cousins!! And the rest are little. I see your point now...lol


My parents together have 7 siblings. Lots of little kiddos! But only 5 live within driving distance. The sucky part is I'm a free babysitter.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashes said:


> Cupcake glitter club?! Bahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!


I asked if i could join, and they said, "No! You're an adult! We don't want you here! You don't even wear pink!"


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> I asked if i could join, and they said, "No! You're an adult! We don't want you here! You don't even wear pink!"


That's too funny.


----------



## lisa127

T33's Torts said:


> My parents together have 7 siblings. Lots of little kiddos! But only 5 live within driving distance. The sucky part is I'm a free babysitter.


Well, when you are all older (in a few decades!) hopefully you will all be close. The age difference won't matter then and you will appreciate having all those cousins. My girls had 5 cousins total. The one they had on my husbands family they no longer have a relationship with due to family drama and my nephew above that they were close to is the one that died two months ago. So now they are down to 3 cousins and they are really bothered by that.


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> Would that make Mike soul-less? Like a vampire?


SOUL LESS! I don't wear the pants she does . Im happy I get to take them off . Ha ha she can have my soul.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> SOUL LESS! I don't wear the pants she does . Im happy I get to take them off . Ha ha she can have my soul.


 I wear the pants in my relationship, she just picks them out and sets them on the bed for me


----------



## mike taylor

Hahaha you got in trouble!


----------



## lisa127

Believe it or not, I have no desire to wear the pants in our marriage. It's too tiring. Actually, no one wears the pants in our relationship.


----------



## mike taylor

I dont have any desire to run my house . I like letting her do what she does . She has her way of making everything work . Who am I to go around and try to tell her what she can and can't do. She's a grown-up I'm a grown-up so we respect each other . I have my tortoises she has her derby that keeps us happy.


----------



## lisa127

mike taylor said:


> I dont have any desire to run my house . I like letting her do what she does . She has her way of making everything work . Who am I to go around and try to tell her what she can and can't do. She's a grown-up I'm a grown-up so we respect each other . I have my tortoises she has her derby that keeps us happy.


I agree. That's my point. Neither one of us wears the pants in our family.


----------



## sibi

mike taylor said:


> Hahaha you got in trouble!



LOL You're too funny Mike


----------



## Ashes

Goodnight, friends. Be good - and treat your other halves extra special tonight. Mike, fun time!  G'night all.


----------



## yillt

Ashes said:


> Goodnight, friends. Be good - and treat your other halves extra special tonight. Mike, fun time!  G'night all.


Goodnight v


----------



## lisa127

Ashes said:


> Goodnight, friends. Be good - and treat your other halves extra special tonight. Mike, fun time!  G'night all.


Goodnight!


----------



## Elohi

#takeittothefacebook
#insidejoke


----------



## yillt

It's 5:00am here and I am awake since we're off to FRANCE. See you the other side.


----------



## sibi

Ashes said:


> If anyone can try this link and watch this short video? My 13 year old niece was watching my 8 year old (brunette) and my fiancé's 6 year old (blonde) and made a "music video" - it's really cute and a really good job for a 13 year old!
> 
> http://VideoStarApp.com/vsc/99nx


Ashley , the kids were so good! The music sums it all up,, and they sure needed the vitamins after all that jumping around. Kinda reminds me of when I was a kid


----------



## yillt

sibi said:


> Ashley , the kids were so good! The music sums it all up,, and they sure needed the vitamins after all that jumping around. Kinda reminds me of when I was a kid


Sweet!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> SOUL LESS! I don't wear the pants she does . Im happy I get to take them off . Ha ha she can have my soul.


You want my cape? I legitimately have a vampire cape in my closet.


----------



## mike taylor

Ashes said:


> Goodnight, friends. Be good - and treat your other halves extra special tonight. Mike, fun time!  G'night all.


Thats what im screaming! Or you will be haha


----------



## T33's Torts

No Mike. To scream you *HAVE TO DO THIS.*


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, did my new icon pic show up? The old one is still showing.


----------



## mike taylor

Its a big white dog .


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats Charlie! He's my almost-mop.


----------



## mike taylor

I know silly .


----------



## T33's Torts

Now you sound like Issy!


----------



## mike taylor

You sound like issy


----------



## T33's Torts

Why thank you.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Thats Charlie! He's my almost-mop.



Charlie looks adorable. That's one mop I wouldn't mind sleep with;P


----------



## T33's Torts

As long as you don't mind being crushed halfway through the night.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I generally like to think I'm more of a smart***.



Rather than...?


----------



## T33's Torts

I changed my mind. Isaiah can seriously sass people sometimes.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> As long as you don't mind being crushed halfway through the night.



I only require a tiny spot in the corner of the bed, so no, I wouldn't mind.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I changed my mind. Isaiah can seriously sass people sometimes.


He's young, isn't he?


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats the way I am, although Char takes up a LOT more than the remaining space. He's whining now because I made him sleep by himself in the other room. 
Is? Yeah. I think he's 18.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm going to go watch movies with Dyl now that he's up. Good night Sibi!


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Thats the way I am, although Char takes up a LOT more than the remaining space. He's whining now because I made him sleep by himself in the other room.
> Is? Yeah. I think he's 18.



Is Dylan sleeping there now? Is that why Charlie is in the other room?


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I'm going to go watch movies with Dyl now that he's up. Good night Sibi!


Good night, and enjoy!


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Is Dylan sleeping there now? Is that why Charlie is in the other room?


Dyl and I usually sleep in the master bedroom, but when its just me, I sleep in the room nearest the stairs with Charlie.


----------



## T33's Torts

Tonight Charlie is by himself. So I gave him a rawhide.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Tonight Charlie is by himself. So I gave him a rawhide.



Aww... he misses the bonding you've been giving him. Poor baby


----------



## T33's Torts

I feel bad.  Maybe I'll drag his dog bed into the bedroom.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I feel bad.  Maybe I'll drag his dog bed into the bedroom.



At least he won't try to chew another chair to pieces


----------



## T33's Torts

Can someoen watch the Rixton music video, "Me and My Broken Heart" and explain to me what its about? I'm lost.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Can someoen watch the Rixton music video, "Me and My Broken Heart" and explain to me what its about? I'm lost.



Do you want me to look for it online?


----------



## T33's Torts

If you have time. I watched it once yesterday, I couldn't figure out how the song relates to the video. Is he upset in the future and singing about what's happening in the vid?


----------



## tortoisetime565

It's an awful music video to the song. They totally copied Rob Thomas style music. But that's none of my business.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Can someoen watch the Rixton music video, "Me and My Broken Heart" and explain to me what its about? I'm lost.





T33's Torts said:


> If you have time. I watched it once yesterday, I couldn't figure out how the song relates to the video. Is he upset in the future and singing about what's happening in the vid?



I listened to it, bit closed my eyes so that I can hear every word. It's a sad song, bit usually the video doesn't always relate to the words, bit in this one, now that I've heard the words, I can try and tell you what's going on. If you don't mind waiting a bit. Btw, the song is awesome!


----------



## bouaboua

Good night sibi and Tiff. 

Good night TFO friend. Sweet dream....


----------



## sibi

Well, this is what I got from it. There are this three women who will try and scam the 4 men ay an illegal gambling joint. Notice they kept switching the gas? Three of the bags had paper, and the real bag of money was taken at the end by the lead singer, Apparently, he was falling in love with the blonde chick, and she saw to it that he got the right bag. Bit, that should tell you what kind of person she is... Liar and a cheater. So, in the end he meets up with his friends and she's been left behind. He turned the table around. At least that's what I saw. Anyone else has an opinion cause I may be completely lost too


----------



## sibi

bouaboua said:


> Good night sibi and Tiff.
> 
> Good night TFO friend. Sweet dream....



Good night Steven  And good night Tiff. Speak yo you in the morning.


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Well, this is what I got from it. There are this three women who will try and scam the 4 men ay an illegal gambling joint. Notice they kept switching the gas? Three of the bags had paper, and the real bag of money was taken at the end by the lead singer, Apparently, he was falling in love with the blonde chick, and she saw to it that he got the right bag. Bit, that should tell you what kind of person she is... Liar and a cheater. So, in the end he meets up with his friends and she's been left behind. He turned the table around. At least that's what I saw. Anyone else has an opinion cause I may be completely lost too


That's amazing! I had a whole different theory, but I'll tell you in the AM cuz I'm tired.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

@sibi 
I remember you said you wrote a paper about animal rewards & punishments, can you post it? I've been wanting to read it  I've been skipping PAGES of chat each day now!


----------



## tortdad

Good morning everyone


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Good morning everyone


Morning


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning



What part of PHX do you live in, you did say Phx right? I lived at 51st ave and thunderbird (near ASU west campus) for a little while and spent (off and on) 20 years in Sierra vista


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. Can I tell you all that this guy is whooped? Good thing it's Friday...oh wait...it Tuesday!


----------



## tortdad

Me too. I forgot that I could sleep in today and go to work mid morning so I got up at the usual time. I'm the type that once I get up and walk around there's no going back to sleep. 

We're getting concrete today on my Jobsite but not until 11:00 which means I will be on site until somewhere around 7:00 pm. Because of this I don't need to be onsite at 6:30


----------



## mike taylor

Morning!


----------



## tortdad

Hey mike


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Our delivery driver has to be at the job site at 5:00 am. He's pretty self-sufficient which means I don't need to be in till, dramatic stretch, 6:00am.


----------



## mike taylor

Its 6; 21 if you was in Texas you'd be late . Haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dang it! I hate being late!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm supposed to pass this along to all...


----------



## mike taylor

Me to! Getting gone myself . On my way to the computer.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm just now getting to bed, lol. I went out and found a not-so-ancient-video game and we've been very entertained.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Time for me to start the “leave the house preparations". I'll talkish with youse folks later as time allows.


----------



## Reptilelove

What is this thread about?


----------



## tortdad

Reptilelove said:


> What is this thread about?



Anything and everything. This is where we just chit chat

How's your day so far? What part of the globe are you on?


----------



## mike taylor

Haha you got in trouble!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Haha you got in trouble!



Grrrrrr quit rubbing my nose in it Mike. My wife does a good enough job at there her self. Besides, not only is she letting me get one baby Cherry head (only because I'd already paid for it) but she is really really wanting to adopt one of Kelly's large sullys. So just how much trouble am I really in, lol


----------



## mike taylor

Hahaha


----------



## tortdad

Last night before bed she asked me if I'd already filled out the app and if I thought we could go pick it up this weekend. I told her no and no. I don't even have the app yet and it takes time for them to review it. She pouted like a little girl who's mommy said couldn't have a slice of cake for breakfast.


----------



## mike taylor

I didn't have to fill out anything. Just talk to him he's a cool dude . You should dive out and see his place . His mom is awesome .


----------



## tortdad

I've heard his place is awesome


----------



## mike taylor

It is like a tortoise zoo .


----------



## lisa127

Good morning.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all. Can I tell you all that this guy is whooped? Good thing it's Friday...oh wait...it Tuesday!


 For me for all sake of terms it is my Friday  I get to go on vacation tomorrow until Friday at the beach with my family 
But, with my family, vacation can seem more like work than actual work! We wake up so early to walk the beach, my waking up for work is "sleeping in" a few hours! Not that i'm complaining since I love morning beach walks, it just gets exhausting, last year I fell asleep sitting in a chair reading a book on the last day I was so tired! Lol me and my age haha


----------



## smarch

Good morning everyone, how did everyone sleep? And for others how have your days been? 
Wow i'm bright and happy this morning! Must be the coffee


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> For me for all sake of terms it is my Friday  I get to go on vacation tomorrow until Friday at the beach with my family
> But, with my family, vacation can seem more like work than actual work! We wake up so early to walk the beach, my waking up for work is "sleeping in" a few hours! Not that i'm complaining since I love morning beach walks, it just gets exhausting, last year I fell asleep sitting in a chair reading a book on the last day I was so tired! Lol me and my age haha


Have fun!!


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Good morning everyone, how did everyone sleep? And for others how have your days been?
> Wow i'm bright and happy this morning! Must be the coffee



My night sucked. The baby is sick so we were up with him. Had to take him to urgent care after dinner  

It was just 10 days ago we were there with our 3 year old for stitches.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Have fun!!


 I'll share a few pictures of the trip  I get to go to the beach often so its not like its anything new but I love taking trips and staying because I would love to live on the beach! I feel bad for those who are very inland! Even my hour drive feels like too much lol


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> I'll share a few pictures of the trip  I get to go to the beach often so its not like its anything new but I love taking trips and staying because I would love to live on the beach! I feel bad for those who are very inland! Even my hour drive feels like too much lol


I live a mile and a half from Lake Erie. That's the closest I get!


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> My night sucked. The baby is sick so we were up with him. Had to take him to urgent care after dinner
> 
> It was just 10 days ago we were there with our 3 year old for stitches.


 Awww I hope the baby feels better!
Isn't urgent care quite expensive copay for most insurances? If I have to go to the ER its $150!! plus any treatments and stuff! And to us the ER pretty much is Urgent Care now the way our insurance works (at least I think so... urgent care just seems to have vanished when we left fallon..) I pay less to get Franklin seen by a vet than an ER trip!
One time when I was younger I ran into a bookcase and had to get butterflies at the hospital and my dad will never forget having to sit in another room to be questioned  I was too young to just be able to say I was a ditz and literally just fell into it


----------



## lisa127

tortdad said:


> My night sucked. The baby is sick so we were up with him. Had to take him to urgent care after dinner
> 
> It was just 10 days ago we were there with our 3 year old for stitches.


Sorry to hear that! How is he doing?


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> I live a mile and a half from Lake Erie. That's the closest I get!


 I Live on a little 3 mile long private reservoir, but the beach is just all about environment! So as long as theres sand and boardwalks and boats buoys and shells it counts enough to me, though I love the salt water. Though I have a thing for lighthouses


----------



## Jacqui

Reptilelove said:


> What is this thread about?



Anything and everything.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> For me for all sake of terms it is my Friday  I get to go on vacation tomorrow until Friday at the beach with my family
> But, with my family, vacation can seem more like work than actual work! We wake up so early to walk the beach, my waking up for work is "sleeping in" a few hours! Not that i'm complaining since I love morning beach walks, it just gets exhausting, last year I fell asleep sitting in a chair reading a book on the last day I was so tired! Lol me and my age haha



Enjoy your beach and family time!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> My night sucked. The baby is sick so we were up with him. Had to take him to urgent care after dinner
> 
> It was just 10 days ago we were there with our 3 year old for stitches.



Is he okay now?


----------



## tortdad

I'm lucky that my insurance treats walk in urgent care clinics the same as a doctors visit (if you go after our doctors office is closed) they just don't like you going to the ER unless you have too. 

We tried to make him an appointment with his pediatrician but they didn't have a spot until Thursday morning. We called the ins co an they said wait till 5:00 then go to urgent care, same $25 co pay 

He has a fever and a rash, sore throat...viral, the doc said so we rise it out and they have him some baby mouth wash to numb his throat.


----------



## Jacqui

My husband was teasing me last night that he is sitting looking at the ocean while he waits to get his load today. I think oceans are neat, but mountains beat them for overall beauty. (said by a woman who lives in the flat plains of Nebraska and not even near a lake) lol


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning Jacqui! 
The idea was to sleep in a few hours. Its been an hour and I can't sleep.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I'm lucky that my insurance treats walk in urgent care clinics the same as a doctors visit (if you go after our doctors office is closed) they just don't like you going to the ER unless you have too.
> 
> We tried to make him an appointment with his pediatrician but they didn't have a spot until Thursday morning. We called the ins co an they said wait till 5:00 then go to urgent care, same $25 co pay
> 
> He has a fever and a rash, sore throat...viral, the doc said so we rise it out and they have him some baby mouth wash to numb his throat.



Poor kiddo.  We don't have urgent care locally. Here you would have to drive for about 75 miles to find one.


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> Good morning Jacqui!
> The idea was to sleep in a few hours. Its been an hour and I can't sleep.



I always think sleeping in is a good idea, but my critters believe if the sun is up so should we be.  Actually I had wanted to be up earlier to get more done before the heat comes in.


----------



## smarch

I wish it worked that way for us... although then again like I said I feel like urgent care just vanished. But my insurance sucks with communication, and its a huge fight to do anything!
When I was going to a psychiatrist for med regulation it was a $20 copa, but the way it was filed it ended up being $50 so I had to constantly be in the drs billing department working it out. I mean really, med management sometimes requires weekly visits since so much crazy can happen when messing with your brain chemicals! So I gave up and went to my primary to just keep me on what i'm on. Apperently if its not the yearly checkup its $40!!?? It doubled since last year!!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> My husband was teasing me last night that he is sitting looking at the ocean while he waits to get his load today. I think oceans are neat, but mountains beat them for overall beauty. (said by a woman who lives in the flat plains of Nebraska and not even near a lake) lol


 Mountains by far win, but only since beaches are a huge public tourist attraction. I feel like an empty beach is equal to a mountain landscape any day. I've been saying for years now I want to live on a mountain next to a beach 
But literally white mountains NH is paradise! My aunt owns a cabin up there we also vacation to  Yeah I pretty much love New England! I'm just realizing how spoiled I am!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Poor kiddo.  We don't have urgent care locally. Here you would have to drive for about 75 miles to find one.


 Maybe this is what happened to my urgent cares- they up and floated to miles away lol


----------



## Jacqui

Apologies to anybody in here who is in the medical insurance field, but I think they are pains and over priced. They seem to make what they cover to be a bit on the confusing side and open to constant change as you go along. Just like just because you have insurance, does not mean you are covered for even the meds your Dr prescribes, let alone procedures and tests. It's sad when Drs have to openly lie and slip things in as something it isn't really, just to get it by insurance. Plus just the monthly cost of those insurance plans are ridiculous.

.... of course my bigger rant is how the medical field will charge like $XXX for something. Insurance can say, but that should only be $YYY in costs and the medical place accepts that. The uninsured however are required to pay the $XXX. If you will give the big insurance companies costs breaks, you should give it to everybody and just flat out tell what you will accept from everybody. ...*steps off the crate*


----------



## Jacqui

Until I was out trucking, I never understood the attraction of mountains or even how each one is so different from the next.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Maybe this is what happened to my urgent cares- they up and floated to miles away lol



You might be on to something.


----------



## smarch

Now you guys have got my mind going on NH!  its my paradise!! we pretty much go dead into the White Mountains, right outside Lincoln and the Kancamangus "highway" that goes right through the mountains! https://www.google.com/search?q=kan...O6oGACA&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&biw=594&bih=129
I've never been up in fall to see the foliage, but I've been down this road and seen all this every summer of my life <3


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> Apologies to anybody in here who is in the medical insurance field, but I think they are pains and over priced. They seem to make what they cover to be a bit on the confusing side and open to constant change as you go along. Just like just because you have insurance, does not mean you are covered for even the meds your Dr prescribes, let alone procedures and tests. It's sad when Drs have to openly lie and slip things in as something it isn't really, just to get it by insurance. Plus just the monthly cost of those insurance plans are ridiculous.
> 
> .... of course my bigger rant is how the medical field will charge like $XXX for something. Insurance can say, but that should only be $YYY in costs and the medical place accepts that. The uninsured however are required to pay the $XXX. If you will give the big insurance companies costs breaks, you should give it to everybody and just flat out tell what you will accept from everybody. ...*steps off the crate*


I'm in total agreement. Health insurance and college costs in this country really need a big makeover. Like that will ever happen.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Now you guys have got my mind going on NH!  its my paradise!! we pretty much go dead into the White Mountains, right outside Lincoln and the Kancamangus "highway" that goes right through the mountains! https://www.google.com/search?q=kancamagus highway&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=hdfgU4SOOYbMsQSO6oGACA&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&biw=594&bih=129
> I've never been up in fall to see the foliage, but I've been down this road and seen all this every summer of my life <3



Nice view!


----------



## Jacqui

I love seeing the fall foliage. Just so pretty and so many shades of color on the leaves.


----------



## smarch

And goodness forbid the government actually looks at the students money for financial aid ability! We don't get much since my parents are decently well off... ummm well they got 3 kinds to send through and I'm paying a lot, hello look at my money!


----------



## Jacqui

Well I need to leave and see about doing a bit of mowing or grape planting or something.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I love seeing the fall foliage. Just so pretty and so many shades of color on the leaves.


 We get a good couple of weeks in MA especially one spot on the Mass Pike, but we're nothing compared to maple-tree-land NH and VT... oooh I wonder how pretty Canada gets!


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> And goodness forbid the government actually looks at the students money for financial aid ability! We don't get much since my parents are decently well off... ummm well they got 3 kinds to send through and I'm paying a lot, hello look at my money!


They consider the other kids if they are also attending college currently.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> And goodness forbid the government actually looks at the students money for financial aid ability! We don't get much since my parents are decently well off... ummm well they got 3 kinds to send through and I'm paying a lot, hello look at my money!



Your adults and living on your own, but still they want to see what Mom and Pop makes. I never liked having to do that for my children. Plus I wait until the last minute to do my taxes, so they really ticked my children off because they needed them done right away for school.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> They consider the other kids if they are also attending college currently.


 Yeah that's not the case for me, i'm 5 years apart from my sister. However my sister and brother are 1 apart and will be counted for in that.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> We get a good couple of weeks in MA especially one spot on the Mass Pike, but we're nothing compared to maple-tree-land NH and VT... oooh I wonder how pretty Canada gets!



I have never been to Canada, so I couldn't tell ya.


----------



## Jacqui

It's the cost of the books that really really get to me.


----------



## Reptilelove

tortdad said:


> Anything and everything. This is where we just chit chat
> 
> How's your day so far? What part of the globe are you on?


I'm great thanks, have just bought my new substrate  I'm from the uk ...how about you?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Your adults and living on your own, but still they want to see what Mom and Pop makes. I never liked having to do that for my children. Plus I wait until the last minute to do my taxes, so they really ticked my children off because they needed them done right away for school.


 My mum works in a tax office come tax season so mine are filed and theirs are filed almost instantly.


----------



## taza

smarch said:


> We get a good couple of weeks in MA especially one spot on the Mass Pike, but we're nothing compared to maple-tree-land NH and VT... oooh I wonder how pretty Canada gets!


Canada is beautiful in the fall! I love to ride my bike in fall and enjoy all the colors.


----------



## Reptilelove

taza said:


> Canada is beautiful in the fall! I love to ride my bike in fall and enjoy all the colors.


What is fall?:0


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> It's the cost of the books that really really get to me.


 Ugh tell me about it! In my 3 years I've learned as many ways around it as I can! Amazon rents cheap, buy used from amazon and sell back later (hoping its still the current addition) and end up only paying a few bucks, share with a friend, hit up someone who took it the semester before you, test out the waters and just flat out don't get it if you don't think you'll need it(then in case of emergency email the class for help if you didn't end up with it.), Kindle versions are usually cheaper, you can rent Kindle too, get loose leaf copies, and goodness forbid surf the internet for pdf copies *gasp*1 (hey its what life comes to lol)
I hope someone's taking notes! I know my crap


----------



## smarch

taza said:


> Canada is beautiful in the fall! I love to ride my bike in fall and enjoy all the colors.


 roooaaaad trip!! hmm should probs get me a passport first


----------



## taza

Reptilelove said:


> What is fall?:0


Its the time of year between summer and winter. The leaves of trees turn into amazing colors before they fall off the trees.


----------



## smarch

Reptilelove said:


> What is fall?:0


 The pretty season in between summer and winter that some places are lucky to have lol


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Ugh tell me about it! In my 3 years I've learned as many ways around it as I can! Amazon rents cheap, buy used from amazon and sell back later (hoping its still the current addition) and end up only paying a few bucks, share with a friend, hit up someone who took it the semester before you, test out the waters and just flat out don't get it if you don't think you'll need it(then in case of emergency email the class for help if you didn't end up with it.), Kindle versions are usually cheaper, you can rent Kindle too, get loose leaf copies, and goodness forbid surf the internet for pdf copies *gasp*1 (hey its what life comes to lol)
> I hope someone's taking notes! I know my crap


I believe my daughter rents hers from Amazon.


----------



## Reptilelove

smarch said:


> The pretty season in between summer and winter that some places are lucky to have lol


Aha in the UK we call that autumn


----------



## taza

smarch said:


> roooaaaad trip!! hmm should probs get me a passport first


----------



## smarch

Reptilelove said:


> Aha in the UK we call that autumn


 Yeah that too  that's the more "fancy" way of putting it  falls just easier to say I guess


----------



## smarch

taza said:


> View attachment 90461


 Screw the passport, takes too long, i'll boarder hop  get me a pet moose to ride and i'm in!


----------



## taza

Lol!


----------



## smarch

literally fall is my favorite season! The colors, the smells. the nice cool air (aka being able to wear sweaters without melting) Free beach parking while it still being nice enough to go sit at the beach  although late fall i'm going to the cape on weekends to rescue beached sea turtles  As much as I think of moving far away New England really is perfect and home to me


----------



## StarSapphire22

What video game did you get, Tiff?

I'm pretty sure I am officially out of a job. I had to text in today. The problem with me toughing it out and pushing and pushing myself to go in even when I'm having issues is that I just get worse and worse. Today I am so weak and dizzy I can't even walk. So I texted my supervisor and explained I couldn't come in. I haven't heard back yet, but according to policy this absence means termination. Unless they suddenly decide to feel sorry for me, I'm done. And have no idea how to pay for the wedding now.


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> What video game did you get, Tiff?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I am officially out of a job. I had to text in today. The problem with me toughing it out and pushing and pushing myself to go in even when I'm having issues is that I just get worse and worse. Today I am so weak and dizzy I can't even walk. So I texted my supervisor and explained I couldn't come in. I haven't heard back yet, but according to policy this absence means termination. Unless they suddenly decide to feel sorry for me, I'm done. And have no idea how to pay for the wedding now.


I'm so sorry. That sucks. I hope you hear back from her soon.


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> What video game did you get, Tiff?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I am officially out of a job. I had to text in today. The problem with me toughing it out and pushing and pushing myself to go in even when I'm having issues is that I just get worse and worse. Today I am so weak and dizzy I can't even walk. So I texted my supervisor and explained I couldn't come in. I haven't heard back yet, but according to policy this absence means termination. Unless they suddenly decide to feel sorry for me, I'm done. And have no idea how to pay for the wedding now.


 I'm sorry  I know the stress, my friend just got married and I the middle of planning was terminated, while going through some crazy health issues as well, so she literally exploded in stress while I tried to get her out to relax as much as possible. 
The stress wont be over until the weddings over. But then yes the money problems are still there, but the planning and worry about the day are gone. <3 I wish the best. What do you do for work? is it possible to do some from home?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Lola is being extra silly today.


----------



## lisa127

How sweet! I miss having a cat in the house.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> How sweet! I miss having a cat in the house.


You can take mine! He's a love but he can't for the love of all things aim to pee in the litter box! How does he miss!! either way our whole basement smells like pee because the carpet around his box is gross.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I love my kitties. They may be jerks or ignore me sometimes, but they always know when I'm sad or sick and try to cheer me up.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> You can take mine! He's a love but he can't for the love of all things aim to pee in the litter box! How does he miss!! either way our whole basement smells like pee because the carpet around his box is gross.


See animals are the reason there is very, very little carpet in my home!

At any rate, I cannot have another cat. I have a shih Tzu. Shih Tzu's have very vulnerable eyes so cat claws are a no no. And I refuse to declaw a kitten, so I guess no cats for me.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> See animals are the reason there is very, very little carpet in my home!
> 
> At any rate, I cannot have another cat. I have a shih Tzu. Shih Tzu's have very vulnerable eyes so cat claws are a no no. And I refuse to declaw a kitten, so I guess no cats for me.



Only one last carpet in my house, too and for the same reason.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> What video game did you get, Tiff?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I am officially out of a job. I had to text in today. The problem with me toughing it out and pushing and pushing myself to go in even when I'm having issues is that I just get worse and worse. Today I am so weak and dizzy I can't even walk. So I texted my supervisor and explained I couldn't come in. I haven't heard back yet, but according to policy this absence means termination. Unless they suddenly decide to feel sorry for me, I'm done. And have no idea how to pay for the wedding now.



Darn it, sorry about being too sick to go to work and the seemingly lost of job along with it.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I love my kitties. They may be jerks or ignore me sometimes, but they always know when I'm sad or sick and try to cheer me up.



I love both my cats and dogs for this reason. Plus they always make you smile and feel loved. Nobody can greet you when you enter your home like they do.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> How sweet! I miss having a cat in the house.




I have about 40 you can adopt.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm so tired. Oh! But there's things to be done today!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> My mum works in a tax office come tax season so mine are filed and theirs are filed almost instantly.



Waiting until the last minute is a family thing I learned from my Mom. I can remember our trips to the post office just before midnight on tax day.


----------



## Jacqui

Reptilelove said:


> Aha in the UK we call that autumn



We call it that here too.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Screw the passport, takes too long, i'll boarder hop  get me a pet moose to ride and i'm in!



I just want to see a wild moose, I'll leave the riding of them to you. lol


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> See animals are the reason there is very, very little carpet in my home!
> 
> At any rate, I cannot have another cat. I have a shih Tzu. Shih Tzu's have very vulnerable eyes so cat claws are a no no. And I refuse to declaw a kitten, so I guess no cats for me.


 Yeah we had the carpets long before he walked into our lives (literally, he was a stay and just chose us, he was neutered so we know he had once had a family-who presumably dropped him off at our farm) I plan for my future house to be a lot of hardwood flooring, I find it so elegant. and honestly I don't even know if im really a cat person, I mean I love him to death but he has so many gross habits compared to a dog I could train. I'm a reptile person  who needs the fluffies!! haha that's a lie I want a big doggie.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I just want to see a wild moose, I'll leave the riding of them to you. lol


 I've seen a wild moose, theyre scary big in person, and he was only a juvenile!! I'd need a whole staircase to get on, but i'd have nice antler handles to hold on


----------



## Jacqui

I like the look of fall/autumn, but hate that it means winter is coming. Don't get me wrong, I love winter and the special things only a real winter (cold temps and snow) can bring. What I hate is with fall the flowers once more put on that last burst of color and then a killing frost comes. It's that first heavy frost that ruins fall for me.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Yeah we had the carpets long before he walked into our lives (literally, he was a stay and just chose us, he was neutered so we know he had once had a family-who presumably dropped him off at our farm) I plan for my future house to be a lot of hardwood flooring, I find it so elegant. and honestly I don't even know if im really a cat person, I mean I love him to death but he has so many gross habits compared to a dog I could train. I'm a reptile person  who needs the fluffies!! haha that's a lie I want a big doggie.


I grew up with dogs, literally from the day I was born. Not cats though. In fact, I had never even seen a cat in person until I was in my mid 20's. I always thought I didn't like cats because you know, I was a dog person! Anyway, I ended up adopting two cats. Both passed away within the last 2.5 years. I miss them. I found out that I love cats. And dogs still of course. And reptiles...lol.


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> I like the look of fall/autumn, but hate that it means winter is coming. Don't get me wrong, I love winter and the special things only a real winter (cold temps and snow) can bring. What I hate is with fall the flowers once more put on that last burst of color and then a killing frost comes. It's that first heavy frost that ruins fall for me.


There is nothing about winter I love. 

I too love fall, what little we have of it, but hate that it means winter is coming.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I've seen a wild moose, theyre scary big in person, and he was only a juvenile!! I'd need a whole staircase to get on, but i'd have nice antler handles to hold on




When we would drive in Maine and see all those moose signs, I would get all excited. I never saw any.  Jeff has spotted a few. I have learned I never see any animal for which there are signs posted. I think they learn to avoid the signed areas.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> I grew up with dogs, literally from the day I was born. Not cats though. In fact, I had never even seen a cat in person until I was in my mid 20's. I always thought I didn't like cats because you know, I was a dog person! Anyway, I ended up adopting two cats. Both passed away within the last 2.5 years. I miss them. I found out that I love cats. And dogs still of course. And reptiles...lol.



I was raised with dogs in the house and cats outside. Now I have some in and some out.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> I grew up with dogs, literally from the day I was born. Not cats though. In fact, I had never even seen a cat in person until I was in my mid 20's. I always thought I didn't like cats because you know, I was a dog person! Anyway, I ended up adopting two cats. Both passed away within the last 2.5 years. I miss them. I found out that I love cats. And dogs still of course. And reptiles...lol.


 We had no pets but fish unitl Semore waltzed into our lives 10 years ago. My dad gets allergies and liked dogs and my mum liked cats (in fact had a cat until I was a baby and her fleas wouldn't go away and were biting me), so they decided no pets. Semore didn't give us a choice lol, and my dad fell for him when he plunked down in his lap! So I didn't grow up around any pets really, but semore is special, and I do like cats, I just feel like for some reason (since I've never had a dog) that i'm more a dog person.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> There is nothing about winter I love.
> 
> I too love fall, what little we have of it, but hate that it means winter is coming.



Not catching snowflakes on your tongue? Sitting under a warm quilt, reading a great book while watching the snow fall outside? Not the clean look it gives everything? Not walking with somebody and snapping an evergreen branch so snow falls on them? Not the naturally flocked trees? Or the way the red cardinal stands out on them? Not being the first person or animal to walk in a freshly snowed area and making the first set of tracks?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> When we would drive in Maine and see all those moose signs, I would get all excited. I never saw any.  Jeff has spotted a few. I have learned I never see any animal for which there are signs posted. I think they learn to avoid the signed areas.


 I went up to NH with my cousins family once (weird relationship, he dad is my mums brother and her mum is my dads sister, my parents actually met at the wedding, we we're pretty close families!) and we went out every night "moose hunting" they drove around we sat in the back windows open yelling "mooooooooose!!!" we found a moose


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> We had no pets but fish unitl Semore waltzed into our lives 10 years ago. My dad gets allergies and liked dogs and my mum liked cats (in fact had a cat until I was a baby and her fleas wouldn't go away and were biting me), so they decided no pets. Semore didn't give us a choice lol, and my dad fell for him when he plunked down in his lap! So I didn't grow up around any pets really, but semore is special, and I do like cats, I just feel like for some reason (since I've never had a dog) that i'm more a dog person.



I like dogs better myself because they can take no for an answer, can be easier trained and to live with, and you can do so much more with them. Plus when you want them, they oblige while cats it's on their terms and time. When I was in the semi and had no animals, I climbed the walls. Finally we started having pets on the truck and it was so much better. More of a pain and you had to do more planning for their needs, but so worth it.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I went up to NH with my cousins family once (weird relationship, he dad is my mums brother and her mum is my dads sister, my parents actually met at the wedding, we we're pretty close families!) and we went out every night "moose hunting" they drove around we sat in the back windows open yelling "mooooooooose!!!" we found a moose



 Sounds like fun!


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> Not catching snowflakes on your tongue? Sitting under a warm quilt, reading a great book while watching the snow fall outside? Not the clean look it gives everything? Not walking with somebody and snapping an evergreen branch so snow falls on them? Not the naturally flocked trees? Or the way the red cardinal stands out on them? Not being the first person or animal to walk in a freshly snowed area and making the first set of tracks?


nope!


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> nope!



Hot chocolate? Not being hot?


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> Hot chocolate? Not being hot?


It's never really hot here. Not even in summer. Actually, my favorite type of weather is cool (I like the 50's best, which is a rarity really) and overcast. I do not like bright sun usually. Not day after day for sure. And in the winter when there is snow on the ground I really hate it if the sun comes out. It's way too bright!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Lisa is secretly a box turtle.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I like dogs better myself because they can take no for an answer, can be easier trained and to live with, and you can do so much more with them. Plus when you want them, they oblige while cats it's on their terms and time. When I was in the semi and had no animals, I climbed the walls. Finally we started having pets on the truck and it was so much better. More of a pain and you had to do more planning for their needs, but so worth it.


 I want a dog when I get an apartment just for the reason of being able to snuggle when I want to. Plus no scratching up literally everything, yeah i'll expect some chewing but at least I can "yell" and have reaction. And I like large animals since theyre more human like to snuggle with and don't have to worry about crushing them too much, I like me a nice sturdy animal!
Don't a lot of people in semis keep pets at one point? I've heard from truckers when I was working at a rest stop that its nice company.


----------



## Reptilelove

smarch said:


> Yeah that too  that's the more "fancy" way of putting it  falls just easier to say I guess


Haha very true


----------



## smarch

Reptilelove said:


> Haha very true


 And saying autumn I specifically think late fall after Halloween, when the brown shades are out not the reds and yellows, but that's my own quirk lol


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


Good Morning Mom! ! ! !


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> Lisa is secretly a box turtle.


Yes, I have that in common with my box turtles!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Steven.  Good morning!


----------



## T33's Torts

I cut my face with a sharp nail. Ouch. Blood! Eeek!


----------



## T33's Torts

I've been writing things I don't want to be.


----------



## Reptilelove

T33's Torts said:


> I cut my face with a sharp nail. Ouch. Blood! Eeek!


Yum!


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> I've seen a wild moose, theyre scary big in person, and he was only a juvenile!! I'd need a whole staircase to get on, but i'd have nice antler handles to hold on


 who doesn't like a nice rack to hold on too???


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> I've been writing things I don't want to be.


 
You and Dylan ok? *hugs*


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I've been writing things I don't want to be.



Good morning Tiff It's good to get it out, though.


----------



## sibi

Good morning Kevin, Jessie, Reprilelove, and everyone!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Is tortdads name actually Kevin? I thought that was his imaginary friend.


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Is tortdads name actually Kevin? I thought that was his imaginary friend.



Well, if it is, then that's whom sent my greetings to


----------



## sibi

Hi Noel!!!!!


----------



## lisa127

Who is Noel? I will never get everyone's name straight!

Hi Maria! I remember that one. That is my daughters name!


----------



## sibi

lisa127 said:


> Who is Noel? I will never get everyone's name straight!
> 
> Hi Maria! I remember that one. That is my daughters name!



Hi Lisa !!! We have two Maria?


----------



## T33's Torts

Reptilelove said:


> Yum!


Ick!



lisa127 said:


> Who is Noel? I will never get everyone's name straight!
> 
> Hi Maria! I remember that one. That is my daughters name!


AZTortMom!



StarSapphire22 said:


> Is tortdads name actually Kevin? I thought that was his imaginary friend.


I believe it is.


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> Is tortdads name actually Kevin? I thought that was his imaginary friend.


 No Kevin is my real name, Lol My imaginary friend is named Charlie


----------



## lisa127

sibi said:


> Hi Lisa !!! We have two Maria?


She's not a member of the forums, but yes that is one of my daughters names.


----------



## lisa127

T33's Torts said:


> Ick!
> 
> 
> AZTortMom!
> 
> 
> I believe it is.


Thank you! Silly me...lol


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning all!


----------



## sibi

Me thinks we're having a fog name day.


----------



## tortdad

tortoisetime565 said:


> Morning all!


 Hey Issy. Did you find out the cost for your new tort?


----------



## Elohi

Holy crap y'all! Hahaha. 151 more posts after this page, since I went to bed.


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> View attachment 90487
> 
> 
> Holy crap y'all! Hahaha. 151 more posts after this page, since I went to bed.


 you've got some reading to do!


----------



## sibi

That's what we call "chatterbox"


----------



## sibi

Hey guys, check this out:
Www.foxnews.com/science/2014/08/05/tortoises-show-off-smarts-by-mastering-touch-screen-tech/?intcmp=features

Those of you who have RF, you have some real smart torts!


----------



## smarch

http://www.buzzfeed.com/erinchack/people-you-wish-were-your-coworkers
I found this surfing the web at lunch today, it made me smile, hope some of you do too


----------



## sibi

smarch said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/erinchack/people-you-wish-were-your-coworkers
> I found this surfing the web at lunch today, it made me smile, hope some of you do too


pretty funny stuff. I just loved # 7 & 9! Thanks


----------



## sibi

Btw, Good morning Sarah


----------



## smarch

sibi said:


> pretty funny stuff. I just loved # 7 & 9! Thanks


 I can think of so many more things that could happen in my office! Lol engineers are sometimes like working with toddlers lol constant supervision required! and i'm becoming one of them!! I've lost the "what that's silly" and started joking along and even coming up with good comments of my own!!

Good morning


----------



## smarch

Any ladies out there know if I shaved off face peach fuzz if it would come back coarse? I have annoyingly long fuzz right where my chin and neck meet and I've been pulling at it and its getting annoying! I want to just shave it but I don't want a beard in the future


----------



## Reptilelove

smarch said:


> Any ladies out there know if I shaved off face peach fuzz if it would come back coarse? I have annoyingly long fuzz right where my chin and neck meet and I've been pulling at it and its getting annoying! I want to just shave it but I don't want a beard in the future


I have a friend who has a beard...you definatly dont want one of them! And yeah it will probably come back darker


----------



## T33's Torts

I've been biting at my lip and the inside of my cheeks. I didn't realize how bad it was until I tasted blood.


----------



## Reptilelove

My ride to dance is late


----------



## T33's Torts

You're going to a dance? Or am I misinterpreting this?


----------



## Ashes

Good afternoon all!


----------



## lisa127

Good afternoon!


----------



## tortdad

So here's the update for everyone. 

My baby cherry head is delivering Thursday morning and we were approved to adopt "Angel" an 11 year old 150lb ish sulcata that the member Tortoise has up for adoption. Looks like this weekend next we'll be picking him up


----------



## Ashes

It's Kerry's birthday today! Where is she?!


----------



## lisa127

tortdad said:


> So here's the update for everyone.
> 
> My baby cherry head is delivering Thursday morning and we were approved to adopt "Angel" an 11 year old 150lb ish sulcata that the member Tortoise has up for adoption. Looks like this weekend next we'll be picking him up


Exciting!!


----------



## tortdad

So here's what I know on Angel 

"Angel is a big OL boy. He's a very sweet and very docile male. He's very very large. Not sure how much he weighs but it's a good 120-175ish very heavy, requires 2 people. He's a great display animal. Not aggressive at all. But not suitable with other males in any circumstance. He needs to stay in the south for sure."


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> So here's what I know on Angel
> 
> "Angel is a big OL boy. He's a very sweet and very docile male. He's very very large. Not sure how much he weighs but it's a good 120-175ish very heavy, requires 2 people. He's a great display animal. Not aggressive at all. But not suitable with other males in any circumstance. He needs to stay in the south for sure."


Good luck! It's always nice to have a giant sulcata  I hope all goes well.


----------



## T33's Torts

Sounds like Tanky. Big sulcatas are sooo much fun!


----------



## Elohi

I'm still achy and hurt all over. 
And for some reason I keep getting awful pain in my hands. Pulling thawing meat cuts apart earlier and pushing the trash in the trash can down has trigger really painful episodes in my hands. I've never experienced this sort of thing before.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I'm still achy and hurt all over.
> And for some reason I keep getting awful pain in my hands. Pulling thawing meat cuts apart earlier and pushing the trash in the trash can down has trigger really painful episodes in my hands. I've never experienced this sort of thing before.


That's sad  that's never happened to me before. Hope your hands feel better soon!


----------



## Elohi

I don't know what is going on other than knowing I brought this on myself by eating things I knew better than to eat.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I don't know what is going on other than knowing I brought this on myself by eating things I knew better than to eat.


You'll feel better soon... Just try to relax now, think massaging will help?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Went to a toy museum today, very beautiful!












Also had some ice cream:


----------



## tortdad

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## lisa127

AbdullaAli said:


> That's sad  that's never happened to me before. Hope your hands feel better soon!


Do you have any arthritis in your hands? I have developed arthritis in pretty much all my fingers in the last few years. Also at the base of my thumbs, into my hand.


----------



## lisa127

AbdullaAli said:


> Went to a toy museum today, very beautiful!
> View attachment 90498
> View attachment 90499
> View attachment 90500
> 
> View attachment 90502
> 
> View attachment 90501
> 
> View attachment 90503
> 
> View attachment 90504
> 
> Also had some ice cream:
> View attachment 90505


That museum looks great!


----------



## smarch

ooof I'm doing a MASSIVE project here at work, and I'm apparently surpassing everyone's expectations when I said I was ready to learn my next step and the co-worker to teach me wasn't in! Needless to say I learned another large part to work on!
But for real they know I work fast, and apparently even being on here too I still exceed expectations... I'm not sure if I should be proud I'm doing good or mad they underestimate me! lol


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> ooof I'm doing a MASSIVE project here at work, and I'm apparently surpassing everyone's expectations when I said I was ready to learn my next step and the co-worker to teach me wasn't in! Needless to say I learned another large part to work on!
> But for real they know I work fast, and apparently even being on here too I still exceed expectations... I'm not sure if I should be proud I'm doing good or mad they underestimate me! lol



Speaking from a managerial perspective, and not knowing your situation, it's most likely not that they underestimated you... More like set the bar low and sat back to see what you are made of. Fast or slow doesn't carry as much weight as consistency and accuracy. In genera speed come with practice so just make sure you're doing it correctly. 

Now get off of here and go kick some more ***!


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Speaking from a managerial perspective, and not knowing your situation, it's most likely not that they underestimated you... More like set the bar low and sat back to see what you are made of. Fast or slow doesn't carry as much weight as consistency and accuracy. In genera speed come with practice so just make sure you're doing it correctly.
> 
> Now get off of here and go kick some more ***!


 Fair enough, and I DO have the consistency and accuracy  I'm an all over good worker, I just need an outlet for my distractions (aka here lol)
And I will get off when I feel like it!  (oh wait, so never  lol) But really most of the day its in background behind my work to check on now and then.... most of the time.


----------



## lisa127

lisa127 said:


> Do you have any arthritis in your hands? I have developed arthritis in pretty much all my fingers in the last few years. Also at the base of my thumbs, into my hand.


@Elohi 
I originally quoted the wrong post.


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Fair enough, and I DO have the consistency and accuracy  I'm an all over good worker, I just need an outlet for my distractions (aka here lol)
> And I will get off when I feel like it!  (oh wait, so never  lol) But really most of the day its in background behind my work to check on now and then.... most of the time.



That makes you a valuable employee. You've got to balance being the young one and proving yourself vs letting them take advantage of you so know your worth and work hard to get more raises.


----------



## Elohi

lisa127 said:


> @Elohi
> I originally quoted the wrong post.



I don't. Or at least not that I'm aware of. I mean I'm 35 and aside from an electrical issue in my heart, am healthy. I always have a lot of pain when I eat too much sugar or eat grains. It's like the carb flu. My body literally hurts all over and I usually have a headache with it. The difference this time is this pain in my hands, and now forearms, when I try to do anything that requires a little elbow grease. Pushing the trash down in the trash can earlier set it off again. And my forearms were consumed with the same pain when my 12 yr old and I were goofing off and twirling around together earlier. I can get it to calm down if I can keep still for a little bit, it passes but a dull ache remains for quite a while. Odd?!


----------



## Elohi

Oh and I get this way when I eat tomato based sauces. But I can eat fresh tomato...go figure.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> That makes you a valuable employee. You've got to balance being the young one and proving yourself vs letting them take advantage of you so know your worth and work hard to get more raises.


 I can't get raises as a part timer here, but I have been making comfortably more than minimum for the whole time I've been here and come when I start working full time I think my years here and worthiness will help my starting salary be higher.  I'm also a female rocking a male dominated department here so I got a lot to prove (any ya know working for my dad and all lol)


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Hi Steven.  Good morning!


Good morning Tiff.

This is my little pig enjoy his/her new burrow.


----------



## Tyanna

Ahhh what a cutie!


----------



## Elohi

I just took a "quick iq" test on fb. It's lower that the others I've taken, does this mean I'm losing intelligence? Lol. 
Nooooooo , I need my brainsssssss.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I just took a "quick iq" test on fb. It's lower that the others I've taken, does this mean I'm losing intelligence? Lol.
> Nooooooo , I need my brainsssssss.


Edit: accidentally quoted & shared with my phone


----------



## Abdulla6169

lisa127 said:


> That museum looks great!


It's really tiny  I still think it's worth the 4 Fr per adult though!


----------



## T33's Torts

Charlie ate a gallon bag full of Mazuri, will he be alright? Should I take him to the vet? Although I'm not sure what they could do.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Charlie ate a gallon bag full of Mazuri, will he be alright? Should I take him to the vet? Although I'm not sure what they could do.


It's ingredients aren't toxic (I believe), but that's a large amount of mazuri... Can't you give the vets a quick call? Is he OK, maybe he'll have an upset stomach I wouldn't worry a lot.


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> Charlie ate a gallon bag full of Mazuri, will he be alright? Should I take him to the vet? Although I'm not sure what they could do.


Did he eat the bag too?


----------



## T33's Torts

Nope. He knocked over the chair and it spilled open.


----------



## Reptilelove

T33's Torts said:


> You're going to a dance? Or am I misinterpreting this?


I am a dancer I love to dance


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm really getting sick of the blanket "Petcos are evil and all the people who work there are stupid" statements that get tossed around this forum...


----------



## T33's Torts

I hate it too Jessica. I don't mind an opinion on housing or care, but the employees?! Really?!


----------



## T33's Torts

Reptilelove said:


> I am a dancer I love to dance


I took ballet for several years, but I'm just not graceful.


----------



## lisa127

Years ago I worked at a PetSmart. Back when I was a SAHM and wanted to get out of the house a few hours a week. I'm certainly not stupid, especially when it comes to reptiles!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Charlie will most likely just have giganto poops from all the fiber. Keep an eye out for bloating or signs of bloat (lethargic, swollen abdomen, drooling, etc). The things my dogs eat... But they're Labradors and really should go by Dyson and Hoover.


----------



## StarSapphire22

And, I don't think people realize just how many species the employees are responsible for...and people expect them to be experts on every single one?!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I came home and had a fresh southern peach. Of course I shared with Rosie too!







She kept spinning it around to bite it. Nothing like a clean bowl of water to soak in and some fresh fruit to make a redfoot happy!


----------



## T33's Torts

RosieRedfoot said:


> Charlie will most likely just have giganto poops from all the fiber. Keep an eye out for bloating or signs of bloat (lethargic, swollen abdomen, drooling, etc). The things my dogs eat... But they're Labradors and really should go by Dyson and Hoover.


Ick.  I love Labs.  I had a few growing up. Charlie (Komondor) is like a giant Lab that rolled around in cotton balls.


----------



## Reptilelove

T33's Torts said:


> I took ballet for several years, but I'm just not graceful.


Ah I have done ballroom, Latin and street for 4years


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> Charlie ate a gallon bag full of Mazuri, will he be alright? Should I take him to the vet? Although I'm not sure what they could do.



You could make him barf it up. I called my vet one time in a panic because my dog had eaten some prescription meds. The vet told me to take regular household hydrogen peroxide and dump some down his throat. It works within seconds. I poured an shot or so I'm and nothing, then poured a bit more and he darted heaving. Within 30 seconds he was barfing everything up. Maybe worth a try so he doesn't bloat.


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> You could make him barf it up. I called my vet one time in a panic because my dog had eaten some prescription meds. The vet told me to take regular household hydrogen peroxide and dump some down his throat. It works within seconds. I poured an shot or so I'm and nothing, then poured a bit more and he darted heaving. Within 30 seconds he was barfing everything up. Maybe worth a try so he doesn't bloat.


If it's been more then an hour, inducing vomiting is going to be useless. Just waiting it out and keeping an eye on him for vomiting and lethargy is the key


----------



## Ashes

^^working at a vet, I agree with the above statement. You will probably see some nice diarrhea. 

I'm giving Little Dude his first blueberry tonight! Yay! (yes, stupid stuff excites me).


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I've been biting at my lip and the inside of my cheeks. I didn't realize how bad it was until I tasted blood.


Oooo, Yuki


----------



## sibi

tortdad said:


> So here's the update for everyone.
> 
> My baby cherry head is delivering Thursday morning and we were approved to adopt "Angel" an 11 year old 150lb ish sulcata that the member Tortoise has up for adoption. Looks like this weekend next we'll be picking him up



You'll have tomopenmup,a zoo


tortdad said:


> So here's the update for everyone.
> 
> My baby cherry head is delivering Thursday morning and we were approved to adopt "Angel" an 11 year old 150lb ish sulcata that the member Tortoise has up for adoption. Looks like this weekend next we'll be picking him up


Kevin,, you'll have to open up a zoo next  Did you check out the link to fox news about RF's? You've got to see this! You can teach your cherries to do it too.


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> That's sad  that's never happened to me before. Hope your hands feel better soon!



See your doctor. I started having hand, fingers, and arm problems almost a year now, and it turned out to be part of fibromyalgia. It's tough to diagnose, soothe sooner the better. Btw, I hope it will eventually go away, but if it's what I have, it won't


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Charlie ate a gallon bag full of Mazuri, will he be alright? Should I take him to the vet? Although I'm not sure what they could do.



Don't worry. It won't hurt him. They actually like the surf. All good stuff for them. LOL Charlie is a handful! Anytime you need a break from him, ship him my way


----------



## sibi

smarch said:


> ooof I'm doing a MASSIVE project here at work, and I'm apparently surpassing everyone's expectations when I said I was ready to learn my next step and the co-worker to teach me wasn't in! Needless to say I learned another large part to work on!
> But for real they know I work fast, and apparently even being on here too I still exceed expectations... I'm not sure if I should be proud I'm doing good or mad they underestimate me! lol



That's great!!! Keep up the good work; who knows, they may give you a raise.


----------



## sibi

RosieRedfoot said:


> I came home and had a fresh southern peach. Of course I shared with Rosie too!
> 
> View attachment 90521
> 
> 
> View attachment 90522
> 
> 
> She kept spinning it around to bite it. Nothing like a clean bowl of water to soak in and some fresh fruit to make a redfoot happy!



Kim, did you read fox news link I posted about RF's? You would love it seeing you have Rosie.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I want a dog when I get an apartment just for the reason of being able to snuggle when I want to. Plus no scratching up literally everything, yeah i'll expect some chewing but at least I can "yell" and have reaction. And I like large animals since theyre more human like to snuggle with and don't have to worry about crushing them too much, I like me a nice sturdy animal!
> Don't a lot of people in semis keep pets at one point? I've heard from truckers when I was working at a rest stop that its nice company.



Don't let dogs fool you, some of them are scratchers too. Of course dogs are chewers which cats normally aren't so it evens out. 

Yes a lot of drivers have pets. It's actually a great life for the animal with having their human with them almost 24/7. For the humans it makes you have a reason to get your butt out of the truck and walk (if a dog). Also gives you the feeling your connected and makes the truck more a home.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> who doesn't like a nice rack to hold on too???



*shakes head* so bad. lol


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> So here's the update for everyone.
> 
> My baby cherry head is delivering Thursday morning and we were approved to adopt "Angel" an 11 year old 150lb ish sulcata that the member Tortoise has up for adoption. Looks like this weekend next we'll be picking him up



Even better then the tortoise, you get to meet Kelly in person!


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> It's Kerry's birthday today! Where is she?!



Partying knowing her.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I'm still achy and hurt all over.
> And for some reason I keep getting awful pain in my hands. Pulling thawing meat cuts apart earlier and pushing the trash in the trash can down has trigger really painful episodes in my hands. I've never experienced this sort of thing before.



Is it better now?


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm really getting sick of the blanket "Petcos are evil and all the people who work there are stupid" statements that get tossed around this forum...



Folks tend to mistakenly toss everybody into all the statements. I personally know some great Petcos and their employees.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sibi I did not see it. I can't find it (phone not letting me search or view your posts) so can you link it please?


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Even better then the tortoise, you get to meet Kelly in person!



Mike too. He wants a Rf so I'm picking it up for him.


----------



## Jacqui

While your there, sneak away with a few of his hingebacks too, okay.


----------



## mike taylor

I feed mazuri to my bulldog all the time . Don't get me wrong not a bag full. He loves it . It will not hurt him .


----------



## mike taylor

O yeah did I tell you guys I'm getting a male red foot from Kelly . Kevin in being a nice guy and picking hin up for me . So I have to stop teasing him. Thanks Kevin .


----------



## smarch

sibi said:


> That's great!!! Keep up the good work; who knows, they may give you a raise.


3.5 years without a raise I dont see one coming soon. But I plan to be full time next summer to start the real world lol so hopefully I'll be on salary working my way to raises and my 25year watch


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Is it better now?



My hands and arms have been ok but my head has hurt all day and the body aches are coming back now that the Motrin is wearing off


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Don't let dogs fool you, some of them are scratchers too. Of course dogs are chewers which cats normally aren't so it evens out.
> 
> Yes a lot of drivers have pets. It's actually a great life for the animal with having their human with them almost 24/7. For the humans it makes you have a reason to get your butt out of the truck and walk (if a dog). Also gives you the feeling your connected and makes the truck more a home.


Well I want large dogs so I know I'll have a lot to deal with chewing more than scratching, little doggies are too yappy and their claws hurt when they bounce all over you. Although once in life I do want a yorkie, but I'm more a German shepherd type person... or Dalmatian is my dream provided I can find good temperament cuz I know that'd hard!

And in trucks the cats gotten as kittens don't even know they're supposed to hate moving vehicles (I had a friend who's cat liked car rides!?) And dogs love rides and attention. So I mean it's great for people and animal. I can only wonder that the pets must get bored at times not having huge space (esspecially cats that like to climb and pounce and run). But I'm totally pro pet in truck, same with prisons training otherwise troubled dogs. It gives pets who need a home somewhere to call home and a person to love and be loved by.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey guys wake up!


----------



## mike taylor

No I don't want to get up!


----------



## Yvonne G

Talking to yourself again, huh?


----------



## mike taylor

Got to talk to someone . How's it going Yvonne? Hope you had a nice day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany,
Ava was very interested in the Mazuri. Is toss a couple in her bowl and it was as if I gave her wet cat food she was so happy! Then, short of funds and dog food, I have her a bowl. Dog heaven I kid you not. Following day with her second bowl, not so happy. She was fine. And unusually cleaned out.


----------



## mike taylor

Theres yous is Ken


----------



## mike taylor

Don't make me talk to myself again.


----------



## mike taylor

I think youv guys want me to chat it up with myself .


----------



## Elohi

I'm laying in bed staring at my phone because I'm miserable.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Well I want large dogs so I know I'll have a lot to deal with chewing more than scratching, little doggies are too yappy and their claws hurt when they bounce all over you. Although once in life I do want a yorkie, but I'm more a German shepherd type person... or Dalmatian is my dream provided I can find good temperament cuz I know that'd hard!
> 
> And in trucks the cats gotten as kittens don't even know they're supposed to hate moving vehicles (I had a friend who's cat liked car rides!?) And dogs love rides and attention. So I mean it's great for people and animal. I can only wonder that the pets must get bored at times not having huge space (esspecially cats that like to climb and pounce and run). But I'm totally pro pet in truck, same with prisons training otherwise troubled dogs. It gives pets who need a home somewhere to call home and a person to love and be loved by.



We had cats in the truck too. The cats loved to go up and down from the top bunk and the cubby hole that was up there. They also loved to sit in the window watching the world go by. Their favorite thing was trying to get the squeegee when Jeff would do the windows. Believe me, those cats got more exercise then the ones I have in the house now... plus a lot and I mean a lot more attention and spoiling.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> My hands and arms have been ok but my head has hurt all day and the body aches are coming back now that the Motrin is wearing off


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Talking to yourself again, huh?



Isn't that a sign of intelligence? lol


----------



## mike taylor

Elohi said:


> I'm laying in bed staring at my phone because I'm miserable.


Hope you fill better wish I could do something to help you.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Isn't that a sign of intelligence? lol


I think so .


----------



## Kerryann

smarch said:


> Any ladies out there know if I shaved off face peach fuzz if it would come back coarse? I have annoyingly long fuzz right where my chin and neck meet and I've been pulling at it and its getting annoying! I want to just shave it but I don't want a beard in the future


can you go get it lazered? That'd be the permanent solution.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> We had cats in the truck too. The cats loved to go up and down from the top bunk and the cubby hole that was up there. They also loved to sit in the window watching the world go by. Their favorite thing was trying to get the squeegee when Jeff would do the windows. Believe me, those cats got more exercise then the ones I have in the house now... plus a lot and I mean a lot more attention and spoiling.


Hahaha the squeegee thing is so perfect!!! I think I'd end up with a cat thinking it's perfectly ok to sit on the dash in my way attacking the wheel lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Don't make me talk to myself again.



Roses are red,
Violets are blue. 
I'm a schizophrenic,
And so am I.


----------



## mike taylor

If you shave it it's going to get darker and more hair is going to pop up .


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> Oh and I get this way when I eat tomato based sauces. But I can eat fresh tomato...go figure.


I don't get that reaction but I have a citric acid allergy and I can eat tomatoes but sauces are so much more concentrated that they cause a reaction for me. You could be having the same type of reaction to something concentrated.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Roses are red,
> Violets are blue.
> I'm a schizophrenic,
> And so am I.


yOu made me laugh so dang hard Ken


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> It's ingredients aren't toxic (I believe), but that's a large amount of mazuri... Can't you give the vets a quick call? Is he OK, maybe he'll have an upset stomach I wouldn't worry a lot.


Hes gonna poop a lot..


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Hahaha the squeegee thing is so perfect!!! I think I'd end up with a cat thinking it's perfectly ok to sit on the dash in my way attacking the wheel lol.



The sight was a hit with the other truckers in the fuel island, too. Rainy days with the wipers were fun too, but only allowed on the open highway/interstates.


----------



## smarch

Kerryann said:


> can you go get it lazered? That'd be the permanent solution.


That's a money thing, I would if I could! I read shaving is a bad idea and also that the bad ideas a myth, so I gave up I'll shave it for now since its just the line where my chin meets the neck, because it's so annoying I've been ripping it out with my fingers during the day and it just hurts after a while.


----------



## mike taylor

Hahah! Nice one Ken.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Partying knowing her.


I was working  which is like partying but more stressful


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I was working  which is like partying but more stressful



and pays better too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did I mention I've got babies?!?!


----------



## mike taylor

Its my birthday Saturday . Happy birthday kerryann!


----------



## Kerryann

smarch said:


> That's a money thing, I would if I could! I read shaving is a bad idea and also that the bad ideas a myth, so I gave up I'll shave it for now since its just the line where my chin meets the neck, because it's so annoying I've been ripping it out with my fingers during the day and it just hurts after a while.


Look into groupon, for the 100 bucks seriously it's a better option not to do that. You could use a hair removal cream and save up. My aunt edna shaved and she had a beard by the end that would make most men jealous.


----------



## Kerryann

Okay so here is my gifts for the anniversary of the 29th birthday from my wonderful and fabulous Mikey. I wub him.

Don't be jelly


----------



## mike taylor

Nice he knows what you like.


----------



## Jacqui

Mikey did good!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did I mention I've got babies?!?!


And it is as fun as you've heard. And they're so dang cute and fat little buggers!!!


----------



## Jacqui

*Happy birthday KerryAnn!!*


----------



## smarch

Kerryann said:


> Look into groupon, for the 100 bucks seriously it's a better option not to do that. You could use a hair removal cream and save up. My aunt edna shaved and she had a beard by the end that would make most men jealous.


Oooookaaay no shaving for me! Are we talking like the laser spot one's like the no-no?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Its my birthday Saturday . Happy birthday kerryann!



An early happy birthday to you!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Shaving doesn't make hair grow in fuller or more. Just appears that way because the thinner soft edge is cut off and it grows out blunt. 

It's more likely some underlying untreated cause of hormone imbalance in your aunt, Kerryann. Most women get random extra hair growth as they age anyway.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And it is as fun as you've heard. And they're so dang cute and fat little buggers!!!


I take it you're a happy tortoise Pappy!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The worst you'll get from shaving is razor burn/bumps. It won't make you grow a man-beard unless you were already going to grow one.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> An early happy birthday to you!


Thanks


----------



## tortdad

Here's my poor sick baby


----------



## mike taylor

Nice hair cut bro . Poor little dude . I bet a big tortoise will make him fill better.


----------



## Kerryann

He did do good  I have wanted tortoise stepping stones. He got me metal ones.


----------



## mike taylor

I suck at getting my wife stuff . I try to pay attention to her when we are in stores . But I always seem to get it all wrong .


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> I suck at getting my wife stuff . I try to pay attention to her when we are in stores . But I always seem to get it all wrong .


Mikey keeps a like list on Amazon so when he sees something I likes he adds it to that list. He tries to be a good hubby and that's enough.


----------



## lisa127

tortdad said:


> Here's my poor sick baby
> 
> View attachment 90546


Aww...he looks like he feels miserable.


----------



## Kerryann

tortdad said:


> Here's my poor sick baby
> 
> View attachment 90546


He's so cute but awe poor baby


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> *Happy birthday KerryAnn!!*


Thanks


----------



## mike taylor

I try toooooo! Haha You know what they say try try again .


----------



## Kerryann

smarch said:


> Oooookaaay no shaving for me! Are we talking like the laser spot one's like the no-no?


If it were me and my face I'd get it done at a dermatologists office. You gave a nice face and don't want to get scars.


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Its my birthday Saturday . Happy birthday kerryann!


Happy pre birthday


----------



## mike taylor

Thank you thank you .


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> I try toooooo! Haha You know what they say try try again .


I appreciate the trying and I'm sure your lovely wife does too. Outer matters more than the gift.


----------



## Ashes

Happy birthday Kerry!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Birthday Kerry!


----------



## lisa127

Happy Birthday, Kerry!!


----------



## Ashes

Bad news guys. 

Little Dude....... does NOT like blueberries.


----------



## MichiganFrog

RosieRedfoot said:


> Sibi I did not see it. I can't find it (phone not letting me search or view your posts) so can you link it please?




Here is the link to the article on red-foot tortoise intelligence:

http://www.livescience.com/47155-tortoise-touchscreen-learning.html

Enjoy!


----------



## mike taylor

Ashes said:


> Bad news guys.
> 
> Little Dude....... does NOT like blueberries.


Did you cut them up?


----------



## smarch

I guess I'm good enough to snuggle with tonight


----------



## mike taylor

Yep my dog is laying beside me .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MichiganFrog said:


> Here is the link to the article on red-foot tortoise intelligence:
> 
> http://www.livescience.com/47155-tortoise-touchscreen-learning.html
> 
> Enjoy!


Hey there buddy! Nice to meet you!


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> I guess I'm good enough to snuggle with tonight


Lol that face!


----------



## Elohi

Caption this:


----------



## Elohi

Picture right before... LOL


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Did you cut them up?


Yep. Even tried smashing it. 

'Tis okay - takes after mama (I don't like blueberries).


----------



## tortdad

That looks like jabba the cat


----------



## sibi

RosieRedfoot said:


> Sibi I did not see it. I can't find it (phone not letting me search or view your posts) so can you link it please?



Here it is:


Elohi said:


> I'm laying in bed staring at my phone because I'm miserable.



Aww...I really feel for you. Maybe, you could just follow chat, and read Mike's posts as he talks to himself .


----------



## MichiganFrog

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey there buddy! Nice to meet you!




Thanks for the welcome, and nice to meet you, too! I finally took the plunge and posted to the most active thread on TFO.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Lol that face!


I was scratching his "spot" I swear he's part dog sometimes!


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> Caption this:
> View attachment 90562


*wide eyes, ears up* "what was that?!"

*squint eyes, ears flat* "the sound of your impending death........" 

lol. I'm tired.


----------



## AZtortMom

MichiganFrog said:


> Thanks for the welcome, and nice to meet you, too! I finally took the plunge and posted to the most active thread on TFO.


Hi there *waves*


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Thanks for the link! I always said Rosie was smarter than my dogs... Maybe she needs an iPad, haha. I bet tortoises could play candy crush (maybe not well).


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> That looks like jabba the cat


And this is his summer slim...


----------



## MichiganFrog

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there *waves*




Hi there!


----------



## Ashes

MichiganFrog said:


> Thanks for the welcome, and nice to meet you, too! I finally took the plunge and posted to the most active thread on TFO.


Welcome!! This IS an active thread. I used to be able to keep up but I can't read 300 posts trying to catch up after working a couple hours...  lol. I'm Ashley!

Oh you're Sylvia's hubby?? I really should get my soon-to-be to join... lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was showing the guys at work a video on my phone of Stanley and Mikita having teenager fun. One of the guys started playing “Marvin Gaye, Let's Get It On". We were laughing so hard. I suggest everyone do the same.


----------



## Elohi

The ginger kitty is Dewey. He's my 6 yr old brat cat who owns the block. He makes people think he's homeless and hungry with his pitiful meowing and leg rubbing. He's a professional beggar and a fat *** as a result. Thankfully everyone now knows he isn't homeless and they put food out less often and some now know not to bother because he has expensive food at home. #bratcat


----------



## Elohi

Hi MichiganFrog, I'm Monica.


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> And this is his summer slim...



"No jabba mo jabba, ha ha ha"


----------



## MichiganFrog

Ashes said:


> Welcome!! This IS an active thread. I used to be able to keep up but I can't read 300 posts trying to catch up after working a couple hours...  lol. I'm Ashley!




Hi Ashley! I'm probably going to have to rely on my better half, Sibi, to provide me with a daily synopsis. She's way better at this than I am.


----------



## MichiganFrog

Elohi said:


> Hi MichiganFrog, I'm Monica.




Hi, Monica!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> Welcome!! This IS an active thread. I used to be able to keep up but I can't read 300 posts trying to catch up after working a couple hours...  lol. I'm Ashley!
> 
> Oh you're Sylvia's hubby?? I really should get my soon-to-be to join... lol.


You should see what it's like after 11hrs of work. Lol


----------



## sibi

smarch said:


> I guess I'm good enough to snuggle with tonight


Sarah, I just love your cat. Kinda looks like Cowboy's cat, only fatter.


----------



## tortoisetime565

tortdad said:


> Hey Issy. Did you find out the cost for your new tort?


They range.. $1500-2500. But yolo. Not really. I don't have that kind of money..


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You should see what it's like after 11hrs of work. Lol


At that point, it's like "not gonna bother"?  I skim, but usually can't read all of it....


----------



## tortdad

tortoisetime565 said:


> They range.. $1500-2500. But yolo. Not really. I don't have that kind of money..



Yikes!


----------



## Elohi

But then there are days where you hear -crickets- 
Half the time that's my fault. I kill chat a lot. :0/


----------



## smarch

sibi said:


> Sarah, I just love your cat. Kinda looks like Cowboy's cat, only fatter.


Can't say I've seen his cat. But yes my cats a fatty, he's actually slimmed some, my mum doesn't know how to not over feed, her logic is he was a stray and needs to make up for lost food(he's been with us 10 years now!) The vet gave her a measuring cup and told her she has to follow it or he WILL be diabetic. Good news is he no longer eats so much he pukes! Yuck!


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm home finally. Work tomorrow when I show up. Yay.


----------



## sibi

Yeah, Sarah, it's kinda like my baby boys. I give them two different kinds of Mazuri, throw some shredded carrots, and some grassland. They eat until it's coming out of their mouths. Sullies don't know how to walk away from food, so I just keep feeding them. Now, they're nearly 40 labs and they're no even 3 years old ! Their soft tissue have rolls of fat LOL


----------



## sibi

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm home finally. Work tomorrow when I show up. Yay.



Yay!!!


----------



## MichiganFrog

Ashes said:


> Welcome!! This IS an active thread. I used to be able to keep up but I can't read 300 posts trying to catch up after working a couple hours...  lol. I'm Ashley!
> 
> Oh you're Sylvia's hubby?? I really should get my soon-to-be to join... lol.



Yes, and it took me a good while to join TFO, but I think one thing that helped was that she was always talking to me about what was going on in the forum. (In other words, it was a war of attrition, so I had to join eventually.  )


----------



## sibi

So, Michigan Frog killed chat....


----------



## tortoisetime565

Lol Sibi. 

So I'm doing a give away contest on Instagram my name is @glasstortoise so yeah... I'm gonna give some Tortoise stuff away!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

blergh I am over August already.


----------



## sibi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Lol Sibi.
> 
> So I'm doing a give away contest on Instagram my name is @glasstortoise so yeah... I'm gonna give some Tortoise stuff away!!



Like what?


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> blergh I am over August already.



But, Jess ,,your wedding! We're not even half way through it. What's up?


----------



## tortoisetime565

sibi said:


> Like what?


Coco coir brick, moss brick, 1 lb Mazuri, cuttle bone, and calcium powder.


----------



## tortoisetime565

StarSapphire22 said:


> blergh I am over August already.


I want at first I was sad he died... But no I'm over August Waters also...#tfiosisineverything


----------



## sibi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Coco coir brick, moss brick, 1 lb Mazuri, cuttle bone, and calcium powder.



Contest? What do we have to do?


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Coco coir brick, moss brick, 1 lb Mazuri, cuttle bone, and calcium powder.


Have you started the contest already? 
I joined one with a picture of freckles and I only have 49 votes. Lots of people like MY picture but they fail to like it on the contest holders page. LOL


----------



## sibi

tortoisetime565 said:


> I want at first I was sad he died... But no I'm over August Waters also...#tfiosisineverything



Ooohhh....


----------



## tortoisetime565

sibi said:


> Contest? What do we have to do?


Share my picture on Instagram and tag me in it.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> Have you started the contest already?
> I joined one with a picture of freckles and I only have 49 votes. Lots of people like MY picture but they fail to like it on the contest holders page. LOL


I've had the same issues... And I posted it like 15 mins ago.


----------



## sibi

tortoisetime565 said:


> I've had the same issues... And I posted it like 15 mins ago.



I don't understand how this works. Do I have to sign up for membership or something?


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> I've had the same issues... And I posted it like 15 mins ago.


So on your contest, how is a winner chosen?


----------



## Elohi

I laughed so hard at whoever thought your tortoise was included. LMAO. 
That would be one helluva giveaway. Hahaha


----------



## Elohi

#phillipsnotafreebie


----------



## tortoisetime565

sibi said:


> I don't understand how this works. Do I have to sign up for membership or something?


Do you have Instagram?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> I laughed so hard at whoever thought your tortoise was included. LMAO.
> That would be one helluva giveaway. Hahaha





Elohi said:


> #phillipsnotafreebie


Kayla. She wants Phillip!


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> #phillipsnotafreebie



That's what happens when people don't understand the rules of the contest lol


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> So on your contest, how is a winner chosen?


At random...


----------



## sibi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Do you have Instagram?



No.


----------



## tortoisetime565

sibi said:


> No.


Oh. Its a social media app like Facebook but for pictures only..


----------



## sibi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Oh. Its a social media app like Facebook but for pictures only..


----------



## sibi

I'll ask my hubby about it tomorrow. Maybe, we'll open an account and enter the contest.


----------



## sibi

Well, g'night guys. Speak tomorrow


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Well, g'night guys. Speak tomorrow


Good night for you  Good morning for me!


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> At random...


It's better that way  Anyone will join & no one who wants to join won't because he doesn't have enough likes!


----------



## Reptilelove

People who have Instagram.....I have entered a tort comp on Instagram, could you please follow what my recent picture says please  thank you my IG: @esmeeturlejx


----------



## Reptilelove

Well actually, its my second PIC now


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone  Happy Hump Day


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone  Happy Hump Day


Morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning tortoise forum!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning tortoise forum!


Morning cowboy!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Off to work for me! Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## lisa127

Good morning.


----------



## Reptilelove

Good morning everyone! Well im off to dance, have a great day!


----------



## MichiganFrog

sibi said:


> So, Michigan Frog killed chat....




Wow, is that an accomplishment? Do I get a trophy?


----------



## mike taylor

No trophies for chat killers!


----------



## taza

Good morning everyone! Good news the lockout at work is over. I should be back driving the bus by friday. The buses need to be checked out before we can roll again. I am so glad I haven't got a pay for three weeks.


----------



## MichiganFrog

mike taylor said:


> No trophies for chat killers!


Aww...  Well, anyhow, good morning, everyone!


----------



## Abdulla6169

taza said:


> Good morning everyone! Good news the lockout at work is over. I should be back driving the bus by friday. The buses need to be checked out before we can roll again. I am so glad I haven't got a pay for three weeks.


Wow that's exciting! Hope all goes very well  So what changes did they make?


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*


----------



## Jacqui

taza said:


> Good morning everyone! Good news the lockout at work is over. I should be back driving the bus by friday. The buses need to be checked out before we can roll again. I am so glad I haven't got a pay for three weeks.



What a relief for you!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> *Good morning!*


Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Reptilelove said:


> Good morning everyone! Well im off to dance, have a great day!



Enjoy your day with your happy feet.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Good morning!



How are things in your bit of the world today?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> How are things in your bit of the world today?


It's the afternoon  I'm leaving the house in a short while!


----------



## taza

They are giving back some health benefits. Also going to supply us with proper washroom facilities downtown at the terminal. They were also trying to take wages and hours away from our mechanics, the mechanics are the most important to us, if the buses don't run neither do we.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Caption this:
> View attachment 90562



"Really, that smell didn't come from me."


----------



## Jacqui

taza said:


> They are giving back some health benefits. Also going to supply us with proper washroom facilities downtown at the terminal. They were also trying to take wages and hours away from our mechanics, the mechanics are the most important to us, if the buses don't run neither do we.



Did you guys have to give up anything?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> It's the afternoon  I'm leaving the house in a short while!



Going somewhere good and fun?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Going somewhere good and fun?


As usual


----------



## taza

Jacqui said:


> Did you guys have to give up anything?


Yes, some stuff like sick days, and banking overtime hrs. They lowered long term disability,


----------



## Abdulla6169

taza said:


> Yes, some stuff like sick days, and banking overtime hrs. They lowered long term disability,


Sick days even with a doctor's note? That's sad 
Edit: Or is there a less "amount" of sick days you have?


----------



## Jacqui

Are you personally happy with the new contract?


----------



## Jacqui

The road over the train tracks was closed this am for repairs, so this morning I am coming to you from a hill about five miles from the house. Nice view from here. I have a beautiful field of corn on one side and on the other a freshly cut and baled hay field.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> The road over the train tracks was closed this am for repairs, so this morning I am coming to you from a hill about five miles from the house. Nice view from here. I have a beautiful field of corn on one side and on the other a freshly cut and baled hay field.


Wow, sounds beautiful. Switzerland has corn growing now, the wheats been harvested already


----------



## Jacqui

It's so nice and cool this am with a slight breeze. The rain stopped for now (of course, I am done walking the dogs  ). This afternoon will be payback time, once the heat comes in (90s) with this added humidity.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Wow, sounds beautiful. Switzerland has corn growing now, the wheats been harvested already



Our wheat is winter wheat, so it was harvested a month or so ago. The corn is about perhaps 6' tall with beautiful full ears of corn. A head of me (on the hay side) is a field of beans. They are looking very nice, full and green. Should be good crops of both if the weather stays good.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Our wheat is winter wheat, so it was harvested a month or so ago. The corn is about perhaps 6' tall with beautiful full ears of corn. A head of me (on the hay side) is a field of beans. They are looking very nice, full and green. Should be good crops of both if the weather stays good.


The wheat in Switzerland has been harvested because it's raining earlier than usual. Farmers who didn't harvest it & waited a little longer lost a lot. Moist wheat is bad and harbors fungi, not suitable for human consumption (animals can eat it, wheat has %40 less value in this state). I'm not from Switzerland or live there, I'm there for tourism


----------



## Jacqui

I love wheat fields just before harvest, when it has the beautiful golden color and ripples in the wind almost like a golden sea.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I love wheat fields just before harvest, when it has the beautiful golden color and ripples in the wind almost like a golden sea.


I arrived after the harvest, the pics on the internet look like perfection though


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> But, Jess ,,your wedding! We're not even half way through it. What's up?


 
Lol, that's one of the reasons I'm over it. I'm not excited, I'm just stressed. Now we get to add in a job hunt, being laid off and lack of money.


----------



## Ashes

Morning all!


----------



## taza

Jacqui said:


> Are you personally happy with the new contract?


Yes if we get proper facilities, the biggest thing for us was the mechanics, the city is trying to build up walls between departments, Well we knocked them back down and stood together. A lot of us suffered by this, I live alone so not getting paid for three weeks has been hard. It made me feel like the city treated us like children and lock us in our rooms for not agreeing with them.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> Morning all!


Morning


----------



## sibi

Good morning crew. Who was it that asked about my paper on rewards and punishments? I quoted it as it relates to children; however the same can be applied to animals (torts).


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning all you rascals


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Good morning crew. Who was it that asked about my paper on rewards and punishments? I quoted it as it relates to children; however the same can be applied to animals (torts).


I did


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I did


Oh yeah, good morning  forgot since I wished you a goodnight this morning. Time zones


----------



## Reptilelove

Jacqui said:


> Enjoy your day with your happy feet.


Aha! It was great but was sadly cut back to only 2 hours as oppose to 8


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> I did


Ok, I'll dig it up and post it here


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> Morning all you rascals


Morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Ok, I'll dig it up and post it here


Thanks!


----------



## sibi

And that killed chat...


----------



## Reptilelove

sibi said:


> And that killed chat...


No! The chat is never killed!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Reptilelove said:


> No! The chat is never killed!


It just slips in a coma, that's all. No worries


----------



## StarSapphire22

So, I'm at work today, so that someone can sit me down and officially tell me I'm fired, but no one has time to actually talk to me. I really wish they'd just get it done with. I don't need a conference room and a sit-down talk, an email would suffice...


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> So, I'm at work today, so that someone can sit me down and officially tell me I'm fired, but no one has time to actually talk to me. I really wish they'd just get it done with. I don't need a conference room and a sit-down talk, an email would suffice...




Sorry about that. Are you 100% sure your fired or is there a chance they just want to sit you down and smack the back of your hand with a ruler


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! ! 

Good Morning! ! ! !

Good Morning! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## StarSapphire22

Nope, just got fired, packed up my desk and was escorted from the building.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Now I gotta figure out how to get home. Taylor is my ride and he's at work.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Where's Tiffany this morning?


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Now I gotta figure out how to get home. Taylor is my ride and he's at work.


Well....One door is closed but another door will open for you! ! ! !

I know you are not really happy with that job anyway......


----------



## bouaboua

Not sure Sir. May be take care of Dylan.


----------



## mike taylor

Man that sucks to get fired. May I ask why?


----------



## yillt

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Where's Tiffany this morning?


Something must be wrong if she's not on.


----------



## mike taylor

She hasn't been sleeping maybe she's passed out .


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> Well....One door is closed but another door will open for you! ! ! !
> 
> I know you are not really happy with that job anyway......


 
I liked the job fine. Customers could be irritating and the company was frustrating but I liked the work.

I've got one application in already, and am in talks about another position.



mike taylor said:


> Man that sucks to get fired. May I ask why?


 
Health issues caused attendance issues. I kept toughing it out and pushing and pushing myself and I just got worse and worse until I couldn't even walk yesterday. Called in and they said that was my last absence and I was done.

I was getting laid off in a month anyways, so I'm not too upset.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> I liked the job fine. Customers could be irritating and the company was frustrating but I liked the work.
> 
> I've got one application in already, and am in talks about another position.
> 
> 
> 
> Health issues caused attendance issues. I kept toughing it out and pushing and pushing myself and I just got worse and worse until I couldn't even walk yesterday. Called in and they said that was my last absence and I was done.
> 
> I was getting laid off in a month anyways, so I'm not too upset.


More time to talk to tort peeps.  sorry, girlie.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> More time to talk to tort peeps.  sorry, girlie.


 
Thanks Ash! I'm kinda hoping I hear back on the app I submitted yesterday. Its a librarian position.

Otherwise, I'm going to try to get in where Taylor works.


----------



## Elohi

I hope you get it! What's cooler than a librarian?!??!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> I hope you get it! What's cooler than a librarian?!??!


 
It's for the hospitals medical library, but still!


----------



## StarSapphire22

http://fargo.craigslist.org/hea/4583667615.html

I'm gonna apply for this too!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I don't think there is anything in the world I hate more than working on my resume.


----------



## StarSapphire22

StarSapphire22 said:


> I don't think there is anything in the world I hate more than working on my resume.



Wait, Thank You cards. I hate Thank You cards more.


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Wait, Thank You cards. I hate Thank You cards more.


LOL!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Resumeeeeeeeeeee....*cries*


----------



## mike taylor

No one knows where tiffany is! She's mia!


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> No one knows where tiffany is! She's mia!


 I hope she's just spending time with Dylan since he is out of the hospital.


----------



## StarSapphire22

So I need animal-related references for my veterinary assistant application...can I just use you guys? Hahahahaha.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Where the heck are y'all?!


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> I liked the job fine. Customers could be irritating and the company was frustrating but I liked the work.
> 
> I've got one application in already, and am in talks about another position.
> 
> 
> 
> Health issues caused attendance issues. I kept toughing it out and pushing and pushing myself and I just got worse and worse until I couldn't even walk yesterday. Called in and they said that was my last absence and I was done.
> 
> I was getting laid off in a month anyways, so I'm not too upset.


Best wishes for a smooth interview and new position. Best wishes! ! ! ! !


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> Best wishes for a smooth interview and new position. Best wishes! ! ! ! !



Thank you!!!!


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> So, I'm at work today, so that someone can sit me down and officially tell me I'm fired, but no one has time to actually talk to me. I really wish they'd just get it done with. I don't need a conference room and a sit-down talk, an email would suffice...


Sorry to hear that they moved the firing up. I wish they'd waited til after the wedding.


----------



## StarSapphire22

So I got a call from the staffing company, and it sounds like once I complete some easy tests, I've pretty much got the job where Taylor works if I want it. Only question is when I would start.

I think I might take a day or two to do those tests though and see if I hear back from other positions. Taylor pointed out that as much as I would love to work with animals, he's not sure I'm physically up to the labor involved in the veterinary position. I hate to say it, but he might be right.  Plus I've gotten spoiled by my cushy desk jobs.


----------



## sibi

I'm at the Dr 's office and he's having me tested for pulmonary fibrosis, a disease my mother died from 9 years ago! He said some forms of the disease is hereditary That would be a death sentence if that's what I have.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sibi I hope it's not! 

Jess, hopefully you get the job with Taylor to make carpooling easy! 

Yes, animal jobs are pretty physical. As an animal caretaker half my day is spent cleaning either floors, windows, loading things on conveyor belts, hauling crates of water or litter... And at a vet it was not much better with hauling food, poop, and lifting heavy animals onto tables. It's how I first threw out my back and got fired for having to be out for a week on doctor's orders. 

Take some time to recoup and relax!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

sibi said:


> I'm at the Dr 's office and he's having me tested for pulmonary fibrosis, a disease my mother died from 9 years ago! He said some forms of the disease is hereditary That would be a death sentence if that's what I have.


I hope it turned out well!!


----------



## sibi

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I hope it turned out well!!



Thanks guys.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey Whats up TFO? You guys aren't yapping!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I was out playing with the dumb dumbs.. Aka my labrador boys. They're so rambunctious after sleeping all day while we're at work! At least a squirrel was in the yard that was dumb enough to tire them out


----------



## Elohi

Ahhhh! I'm still tied with hank the tank in the Instagram contest I entered a picture of Freckles in.


----------



## mike taylor

Man where are you guys? I keep checking in and nothing . Hi Eloho you filling better today?


----------



## sibi

Has anyone heard from Tiff today? Jessica, Monica, Cowboy, Isaiah?

Hi Mike! Where's Kevin? Is Jacqui around?


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Man where are you guys? I keep checking in and nothing . Hi Eloho you filling better today?


I'm feeling less achy but my guts are still cranky. :0/
No headache so that's a bonus!


----------



## Elohi

sibi said:


> Has anyone heard from Tiff today? Jessica, Monica, Cowboy, Isaiah?
> 
> Hi Mike! Where's Kevin? Is Jacqui around?


I haven't heard from her :0/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hi ya Mike. I'm here for a couple any way. Just got home from work, but alas I've an appointment here at the house in 15 mins. 
@sibi - hey now girlfriend don't you be talkin like that, critters be countin on ya. 
@Elohi -you best be feelin better girl…a youngin' is wanting to laugh at mom fallin on her bum while teaching her to roller skate.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I finally unpacked my last kitchen dishes box from 7 months ago. It was just extra glassware but I just put it in the dishwasher! Hooray to being like 95% unpacked! Thinking the other 5% is donate/sell worthy by this point in time, lol.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey thanks for checking in guys! I was getting lonely.


----------



## mike taylor

Ok you guys don't want to talk thats ok . I'll just sit here in the dark waiting . So lonely .


----------



## StarSapphire22

Bunch of goofballs...


----------



## Ashes

Today wasn't the greatest..... :/


----------



## mike taylor

Well today sucked don't think about it make tomorrow awesome!


----------



## mike taylor

TIFFANY WHERE ARE YOU? I MISS THE SARCASM!


----------



## mike taylor

Wednesdays suck!


----------



## mike taylor

I know right!


----------



## mike taylor

Stuck in the middle is never nice .


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah two more days then the weekend is here .


----------



## mike taylor

Its nice to talk to you mike .


----------



## mike taylor

Hey you'll get to see your new red Sunday .


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah can't wait .


----------



## mike taylor

Looking forward to meeting Kevin and his new sulcata .


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah you should help him set him up in the enclosure .


----------



## mike taylor

Planing on it .


----------



## Ashes

...........


----------



## mike taylor

Hey what can I say I'm bored.


----------



## mike taylor

So why did your day suck little sister?


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> Thanks Ash! I'm kinda hoping I hear back on the app I submitted yesterday. Its a librarian position.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm going to try to get in where Taylor works.


Hope this is a blessing in disguise.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey tiff, you think Mike's gone nuts?


----------



## tortdad

Man this thread was slowwwwww today. I only had 38 posts to catch up on from this morning. Busy day at work then had some house work to do. We now have 2 sick kids


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah, probably. You think he's gonna ask we're I've been?


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> I'm at the Dr 's office and he's having me tested for pulmonary fibrosis, a disease my mother died from 9 years ago! He said some forms of the disease is hereditary That would be a death sentence if that's what I have.


Sibi I will keep you in my prayers. Does he have reason to do the test?


----------



## T33's Torts

Duh. You might as well go on and tell him now.


----------



## T33's Torts

I've had a really rough day.  I'm at the hospital now.  I don't have a ton of time right now.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh no tiff, you sound like Mike and Kevin!


----------



## T33's Torts

Shut up! Don't say things like that! You hurt my feelings!


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> ...........


 what's this


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> I've had a really rough day.  I'm at the hospital now.  I don't have a ton of time right now.



What's wrong???


----------



## T33's Torts

Sorry your kiddos are sick, Kevin. When we were kids, my sis and I would always be sick at the same time. Suckish.

Bleh. Illness and lungs that suck at being lungs. Dilly waited until the last possible minute to let me know he was having a hard time breathing, which caused a rushed panicky drive to the ER. Now I'm eating pickles and a PB&J sandwich.


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> Shut up! Don't say things like that! You hurt my feelings!


You caught the crazy


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> So why did your day suck little sister?


Because my fiancé's ex? Went for back child support (after she spent the last 2 years telling him he didn't need to give her any money cuz she made more). Then, when he asked me to marry him, she went postal. We got a letter saying he now owes $9000 in back child support and will be taking an additional $440 out of his paychecks. On TOP of the $400 he pays his daughters mother..... We can't live on that. That's more than half his paychecks...... And now I won't be able to pay for the wedding. 

I'm pretty much freaking out.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Sorry your kiddos are sick, Kevin. When we were kids, my sis and I would always be sick at the same time. Suckish.
> 
> Bleh. Illness and lungs that suck at being lungs. Dilly waited until the last possible minute to let me know he was having a hard time breathing, which caused a rushed panicky drive to the ER. Now I'm eating pickles and a PB&J sandwich.


I used to go to Arcadia Methodist hospital and a couple times had fun at USC medical center.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I used to go to Arcadia Methodist hospital and a couple times had fun at USC medical center.


I was (am) so clumsy the ER staff know me by name.


----------



## T33's Torts

Kerryann said:


> You caught the crazy


I wasn't informed it's contagious! Can I sue?


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashes said:


> Because my fiancé's ex? Went for back child support (after she spent the last 2 years telling him he didn't need to give her any money cuz she made more). Then, when he asked me to marry him, she went postal. We got a letter saying he now owes $9000 in back child support and will be taking an additional $440 out of his paychecks. On TOP of the $400 he pays his daughters mother..... We can't live on that. That's more than half his paychecks...... And now I won't be able to pay for the wedding.
> 
> I'm pretty much freaking out.


You'll be okay Ashley. Remember what you told Jess? It'll all come together.


----------



## Elohi

****. Sorry you are having a crappy day Ash. And OMG Tiff, I'm sorry about your wild and rough day. Glad you're eating even with the stress.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm eating because I'm _hungry. _


----------



## Ashes

Thanks guys. I'm trying reeeeeeally hard to keep it together. It's proving very difficult. 

Tiff, I hope he feels better soon.... that just stinks.


----------



## Elohi

I'm hungry but I'm too tired to do anything about it.


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> Sorry your kiddos are sick, Kevin. When we were kids, my sis and I would always be sick at the same time. Suckish.
> 
> Bleh. Illness and lungs that suck at being lungs. Dilly waited until the last possible minute to let me know he was having a hard time breathing, which caused a rushed panicky drive to the ER. Now I'm eating pickles and a PB&J sandwich.


 Praying for you guys


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany, so what if I'm old???


----------



## tortdad

Ashes said:


> Because my fiancé's ex? Went for back child support (after she spent the last 2 years telling him he didn't need to give her any money cuz she made more). Then, when he asked me to marry him, she went postal. We got a letter saying he now owes $9000 in back child support and will be taking an additional $440 out of his paychecks. On TOP of the $400 he pays his daughters mother..... We can't live on that. That's more than half his paychecks...... And now I won't be able to pay for the wedding.
> 
> I'm pretty much freaking out.



He can contest that. They are not allowed to take more than 50% of his check[/QUOTE]


----------



## tortoisetime565

So I think my tort enclosures have a small bug infestation. Mites maybe. They are little. And they crawl all over the torts... Would vinegar kill them?,


----------



## T33's Torts

Elohi said:


> I'm hungry but I'm too tired to do anything about it.


I hate falling asleep with an empty stomach because I'll end up super super hungry when I wake up.


----------



## mike taylor

I agree with Kevin .. Thats just crazy. Do what I do go get you a Spider-Man suit then drive to her house . Knock on the door then kick her ***. Haha whats she going to tell the police she got her *** kicked by Spider-Man . Haha


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> So I think my tort enclosures have a small bug infestation. Mites maybe. They are little. And they crawl all over the torts... Would vinegar kill them?,


Yes but the torts would hate it.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany, so what if I'm old???


If you eat half a rotten fish you'll age in reverse. My biggest fear is growing up.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Yes but the torts would hate it.


I'll try it... If not NEW SUBSTRATE!! YAY............ MOMEY.


----------



## T33's Torts

Some kids tore up my mailbox.  I'll bet you anything it was my sister's friend.


----------



## mike taylor

I see you got our crazy Tiffany . Its not so bad being crazy . You will always have someone to talk to .


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'll try it... If not NEW SUBSTRATE!! YAY............ MOMEY.


Take the stuff and bake it.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> I see you got our crazy Tiffany . Its not so bad being crazy . You will always have someone to talk to .


I talk to myself alllll the time. I just don't answer myself. LOL. That's just weird!


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay guys. I've gotta go now. I'll chat tomorrow.


----------



## mike taylor

Thats the best part I never know what I'm going to say . Haha


----------



## Ashes

We are going to fight this as much as we can.


----------



## mike taylor

We aren't going to take it NO we aren't going to TAKE IT . In my best Twisted Sisters voice


----------



## Elohi

Me, myself, and I. We're all such good friends we finish each other's sentences.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey I know them guys .


----------



## mike taylor

Ashes I was just kidding about the Spider-Man thing . Don't do that . Haha


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Take the stuff and bake it.


I feel like that would take forever...


----------



## tortdad

Yeah, that's bad advice mike. She should wear Batman because be all know batman would kick Spider-mans ***


----------



## tortdad

Good night all


----------



## mike taylor

No way would bat man kick Spider-Mans *** . Mybe if robin bit Spider-Man on the ankle bat man could sneak in a good shot .


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Ashes I was just kidding about the Spider-Man thing . Don't do that . Haha


Damn, I was plotting already....


----------



## mike taylor

Hey I had a problem with a guy down my road and I was going to do that . But then the sane part of me said self thats the dumbest idea you've ever had .


----------



## Ashes

Lol trust me, I've been trying to listen to the sane part of me..... I just can't wait for karma to bite her in the ***.


----------



## mike taylor

We need to rally the troops and sharpen the pitchforks and get our tortoise forum t-shirts.


----------



## mike taylor

Man! Do I have to give chat CPR again?


----------



## ijmccollum

Tortoise forum tee's?


----------



## T33's Torts

Don't worry Mike, I'm still here. I've been wearing skinny jeans and Dylan's black sweatshirt for the last 36 hours. Time to change, maybe.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortdad said:


> Yeah, that's bad advice mike. She should wear Batman because be all know batman would kick Spider-mans ***


Ah!! I underestimated you!


----------



## mike taylor

Bat man's a wussy.


----------



## mike taylor

Tiffany you should check out Houston's cancer center they're the best in the world .


----------



## T33's Torts

Batman doesn't have a best friend who becomes his enemy who becomes his friend who becomes his enemy who becomes suspected girlfriend's boyfriend who becomes his ally who helps him save the day because he is too weak to do it himself who becomes his dead friend.


----------



## mike taylor

Come on! Bat Man is a rich yuppie with gadgets. An only fights regular street thugs. Not mutated science projects.


----------



## T33's Torts

Because in downtown LA I want a man in red and blue tights (who fights lab projects) protecting me.


----------



## T33's Torts

Have I mentioned that hospital food sucks? It doesn't taste edible.


----------



## mike taylor

Haha whatever is better than a guy that only comes out at night in tights and a cape.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, I love capes!


----------



## mike taylor

Ok so put a cape on Spider-Man.


----------



## mike taylor

Well have to go to sleep . Try and get you some sleep Tiffany. Tell Dylan hello for me . Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## T33's Torts

I forgot my tshirt home.  Fantastic. I


----------



## T33's Torts

Nightnight spidermike.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> I forgot my tshirt home.  Fantastic. I


Huh?


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL! My change of clothes. That's what happens when I'm tired and shakey and... and.. what was I saying?


----------



## T33's Torts

Isn't it past your bed time?


----------



## T33's Torts

Good night forum. I'll chat tomorrow when I get up.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Good night forum. I'll chat tomorrow when I get up.


Night


----------



## Abdulla6169

@tortdad How's the new tort going? Is it there yet? I feel clueless!


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> @tortdad How's the new tort going? Is it there yet? I feel clueless!




I'm getting two new torts. #1 is a baby Cherryhead from N2torts and I just tracked it and as of 20 mins ago he's in Houston at the sorting facility, should be here by 10:30. We've decided to name him Bruce Wane because the light spots on one of his scutes looks like a batman symbol. 

Tort #2 is an adoption from the member Tortoise. Kelly lives about 4 hours north of me and we adopted Angel, a 150is pound male sulcata and it looks like we may be driving out to pick him up this weekend. Mike Taylor wants a male Redfoot from Kelly so I'm picking his up and tort sitting for the night until mile can come he him. Mike lives about 45 mins from me so not only to I get 2 torts I get to meet 2 board members.


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> Batman doesn't have a best friend who becomes his enemy who becomes his friend who becomes his enemy who becomes suspected girlfriend's boyfriend who becomes his ally who helps him save the day because he is too weak to do it himself who becomes his dead friend.



But batam doesn't rely on super powers to whip some booty, only a few gadgets and skill. Plus he has the ability to keep people from knowing who he is by simply lowering his voice and spelling gravely. 

Said in my best batman voice (and you must read this in a batman voice)
Tortdad is awesome and Spider-Man is a sissy web slinging wimp!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I refuse to get involved in a superhero contest with you Mike. That said, good morning.


----------



## tortdad

Morning fellas


----------



## mike taylor

You scared Ken?


----------



## tortdad

Yep @ cowboy_KIM


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My “Super hero" is the chunk of planet debris that slammed into the earth hard enough to possibly knock a chunk off, making the moon, and forcing the planet into some serious changes in attitude.


----------



## mike taylor

Are you talking about Super Man? Haha


----------



## tortdad

I think maybe he's talking about my wife. She was so pissed last week she knocked me into next week, same thing right...


----------



## tortdad

She knocked me so far into the future that I already have your RF mike stop on by to pick him up, lol


----------



## mike taylor

Hahaha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany, I posted an article about me on my Internet machine thread. Everyone else should check it out too.


----------



## yillt

I wondered is there any one on the forum who works with apes. They are so much like humans and I just LOVE their personality. I would love to go to Borneo or China or somewhere where they live for my gap year. Has anyone done that. Sorry it's so off the topic it I was just watching a documentary about them and they are so clever. A group of them made spears and hunted down bush baby's with them.They could work out puzzles quicker than human children.


----------



## Ashes

Morning superhero nerds.


----------



## tortdad

Ashes said:


> Morning superhero nerds.



I'm not a nerd, I'm a superhero enthusiast. Mike??, he's just a nerd


----------



## sibi

Kerryann said:


> Sibi I will keep you in my prayers. Does he have reason to do the test?


Yrs, the fact that my mother died of it, and that my saturation levels go below 88 during the day now. Also, I've been put on oxygen 24/7. All these changes have caused my doctor to check this out.


----------



## sibi

Good morning all. It's good to see we're having a lively chat this morning


----------



## tortdad

sibi said:


> Yrs, the fact that my mother died of it, and that my saturation levels go below 88 during the day now. Also, I've been put on oxygen 24/7. All these changes have caused my doctor to check this out.




Sending mad prayers yours and Tiffs way!!!


----------



## sibi

Ashes said:


> Because my fiancé's ex? Went for back child support (after she spent the last 2 years telling him he didn't need to give her any money cuz she made more). Then, when he asked me to marry him, she went postal. We got a letter saying he now owes $9000 in back child support and will be taking an additional $440 out of his paychecks. On TOP of the $400 he pays his daughters mother..... We can't live on that. That's more than half his paychecks...... And now I won't be able to pay for the wedding.
> 
> I'm pretty much freaking out.



I've never known any judge that would force a father to pay so much child support that he can't live and support himself. He needs to get an attorney and submit an appeal of the child support claims. All he has to do is show he's trying to be a responsible parent and make some payment that he can afford. Even if she makes more, it depends on what was arranged at court during the divorce. Any changes in income/situations has to be brought back to the courts.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> If you eat half a rotten fish you'll age in reverse. My biggest fear is growing up.



Was that "throwing up?"


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning! 

Need to go to San fancisco today. So heading out of door now!

You all have a wonderful day and good weather.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning my friends!!


----------



## sibi

Yea


yillt said:


> View attachment 90746
> I wondered is there any one on the forum who works with apes. They are so much like humans and I just LOVE their personality. I would love to go to Borneo or China or somewhere where they live for my gap year. Has anyone done that. Sorry it's so off the topic it I was just watching a documentary about them and they are so clever. A group of them made spears and hunted down bush baby's with them.They could work out puzzles quicker than human children.


Yeah, I love them too. They are super smart, and you're certainly not off topic. You're in the rich place to talk about these monkeys. So, what's your name? Mine is Sylvia.


----------



## yillt

sibi said:


> Yea
> Yeah, I love them too. They are super smart, and you're certainly not off topic. You're in the rich place to talk about these monkeys. So, what's your name? Mine is Sylvia.


Bella. . I really want to work at an ape sanctuary.Something that inspired me was also watching rise of the planet of the apes.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Y'all can't even call yourself superhero nerds if you don't know what my username references. And no googling!


----------



## mike taylor

I haven't called myself a super hero nerd . I think Kevin called me a nerd . I just think Spider-Man would kick Batmans *** .


----------



## yillt

StarSapphire22 said:


> Y'all can't even call yourself superhero nerds if you don't know what my username references. And no googling!


Star sapphire is the name of super villains in DC comics.


----------



## StarSapphire22

yillt said:


> Star sapphire is the name of super villains in DC comics.


 
Kinda, but not really.


----------



## yillt

StarSapphire22 said:


> Kinda, but not really.


Argh.


----------



## tortdad

What's up with this place today. I can't load pics today.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Earlier today I felt like there was something in my hair. I went to grab it and felt a squelch. I smushed a spider. Hyperventilated, called Taylor, calmed down. Then, not even an hour later, I gathered all my hair and put it to one side over my shoulder and a spider dangled down from the ends. What the hell guys. I'm so freaked out right now.


----------



## tortoisetime565

StarSapphire22 said:


> Earlier today I felt like there was something in my hair. I went to grab it and felt a squelch. I smushed a spider. Hyperventilated, called Taylor, calmed down. Then, not even an hour later, I gathered all my hair and put it to one side over my shoulder and a spider dangled down from the ends. What the hell guys. I'm so freaked out right now.



I think you should take this as a compliment. Your hair is so nice spiders love it...


----------



## StarSapphire22

I have a major case of creepy crawlies right now. I think I'm gonna go shower again.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Earlier today I felt like there was something in my hair. I went to grab it and felt a squelch. I smushed a spider. Hyperventilated, called Taylor, calmed down. Then, not even an hour later, I gathered all my hair and put it to one side over my shoulder and a spider dangled down from the ends. What the hell guys. I'm so freaked out right now.


I would FREAK out!


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> I have a major case of creepy crawlies right now. I think I'm gonna go shower again.




I bet it laid eggs too

 

:stirspotwithbigspoon:


----------



## tortdad

Fun spider facts

You are generally never more than 6' away from a spider

The average person will EAT 4 spiders while sleeping over the course of their lifetime


----------



## StarSapphire22

I vote we ban tortdad.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> I have a major case of creepy crawlies right now. I think I'm gonna go shower again.


Tried to comb it out, a lice comb maybe? Do you have lots of spiders in your house? Tried lice shampoo?


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Fun spider facts
> 
> You are generally never more than 6' away from a spider
> 
> The average person will EAT 4 spiders while sleeping over the course of their lifetime


Facts aren't always right, that's what I'm telling myself! I don't want to be corrected


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Facts aren't always right, that's what I'm telling myself! I don't want to be corrected



Which part bothers you more, how close one always is to you or how many your gonna eat?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Which part bothers you more, how close one always is to you or how many your gonna eat?


Eating, I don't mind spiders being around. It's really creepy when you think how they end up in your mouth, how they go on your tongue, how you swallow the spider, & then you digest it. The number says AT LEAST!!! That's creepy, that means you could have eaten 10, 20, 100 spiders for all I know... I'm creeping my self out!


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> I vote we ban tortdad.



I heard the only way to get them completely out is the shave your head, lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I heard the only way to get them completely out is the shave your head, lol


Hmm, Batman doesn't have lots of spider man knowledge...


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortdad said:


> I heard the only way to get them completely out is the shave your head, lol


 
Can't do that for 2 more weeks!


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> Can't do that for 2 more weeks!


 No, it must be done pre-wedding to be effective.


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Earlier today I felt like there was something in my hair. I went to grab it and felt a squelch. I smushed a spider. Hyperventilated, called Taylor, calmed down. Then, not even an hour later, I gathered all my hair and put it to one side over my shoulder and a spider dangled down from the ends. What the hell guys. I'm so freaked out right now.


Remember that story of me beating the snot out of myself because a huge mantis fell in my hair? Spider, mantis, no matter....I'd have freaked out LOL


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> Fun spider facts
> 
> You are generally never more than 6' away from a spider
> 
> The average person will EAT 4 spiders while sleeping over the course of their lifetime


 No no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no!!


----------



## tortdad

The good thing is a spider in your house will consume an average of 2000 insects a year so that's a plus. 

Also apparently most spiders taste like peanut butter, not chicken... Go figure. I'd hate to be the people who volunteered for that survey.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> The good thing is a spider in your house will consume an average of 2000 insects a year so that's a plus.
> 
> Also apparently most spiders taste like peanut butter, not chicken... Go figure. I'd hate to be the people who volunteered for that survey.


Eat spiders or other insects in the house? Hmmm, more insects=more swallowing. So I say I should sleep in bee keeping clothes.


----------



## tortdad

Anyone heard from tiff today?


----------



## tortoisetime565

tortdad said:


> Fun spider facts
> 
> You are generally never more than 6' away from a spider
> 
> The average person will EAT 4 spiders while sleeping over the course of their lifetime



I've heard the top one. But I read that it was 7-14 spiders eaten while sleeping per year.


----------



## tortdad

tortoisetime565 said:


> I've heard the top one. But I read that it was 7-14 spiders eaten while sleeping per year.



Cool, even more peanut butter nighttime snacks for everybody.!


----------



## Elohi

Ok boys...Your creeper facts are creepy creepy! Ugh! -shudder-


----------



## Abdulla6169

How do they measure that stuff? Do they watch people in their sleep for an entire year? That's very very creepy


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> How do they measure that stuff? Do they watch people in their sleep for an entire year? That's very very creepy



When something is completely made up, there's no need to measure anything.


----------



## tortdad

They tap into your wifi and watch you sleep using your smart phone. I read that male students (16-24) from UAE were they're favorite to study.


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> They tap into your wifi and watch you sleep using your smart phone. I read that male students (16-24) from UAE were they're favorite to study.


OMG. LMAO


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> They tap into your wifi and watch you sleep using your smart phone. I read that male students (16-24) from UAE were they're favorite to study.


You always make me laugh


----------



## Abdulla6169

*chat slips into coma*


----------



## Abdulla6169

I hate it when I coma (the verb) the chat. Anyone want to chat? Hello? Anyone out there?
*echos*


----------



## sageharmon

AbdullaAli said:


> I hate it when I coma (the verb) the chat. Anyone want to chat? Hello? Anyone out there?
> *echos*


Hiiiiiii


----------



## Abdulla6169

sageharmon said:


> Hiiiiiii


Hello  I thought I'd start talking to myself. Glad to meat you Sage! Your new on chat, right?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I just got home from work. Long day mostly spent reorganizing vs dealing with animals. Lots of heavy lifting! Oh well, gotta work out those bingo wings somehow.


----------



## Abdulla6169

RosieRedfoot said:


> I just got home from work. Long day mostly spent reorganizing vs dealing with animals. Lots of heavy lifting! Oh well, gotta work out those bingo wings somehow.


At least your home now. Relax...


----------



## sageharmon

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello  I thought I'd start talking to myself. Glad to meat you Sage! Your new on chat, right?


Yes....nice to meet you too! 
What do I talk about


----------



## Abdulla6169

sageharmon said:


> Yes....nice to meet you too!
> What do I talk about


You can say just about anything & everything!


----------



## sageharmon

AbdullaAli said:


> You can say just about anything & everything!


I JUST MOVED AND IM IN MY NEW HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sageharmon said:


> I JUST MOVED AND IM IN MY NEW HOUSE!!!!!


That's awesome! Are the torts happy? What's better/new? I hope packings done


----------



## Jacqui

sageharmon said:


> I JUST MOVED AND IM IN MY NEW HOUSE!!!!!



What a wonderful way to have spent your day! Is this a "dream" location or one of those for "just the time being" places?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> You can say just about anything & everything!



Just try to not talk about anything against our forum rules (ie things like breaking the law, religion, and politics).


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> I just got home from work. Long day mostly spent reorganizing vs dealing with animals. Lots of heavy lifting! Oh well, gotta work out those bingo wings somehow.



Sounds like perhaps a nice change of pace? Is this like a once a month happening?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I hate it when I coma (the verb) the chat. Anyone want to chat? Hello? Anyone out there?
> *echos*



I love echoes...


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Eating, I don't mind spiders being around. It's really creepy when you think how they end up in your mouth, how they go on your tongue, how you swallow the spider, & then you digest it. The number says AT LEAST!!! That's creepy, that means you could have eaten 10, 20, 100 spiders for all I know... I'm creeping my self out!



I like thinking the ones I am suppose to have eaten have been those really tiny ones.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I love echoes...


I do, but not when I coma the chat


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> I've heard the top one. But I read that it was 7-14 spiders eaten while sleeping per year.



I like the other figure better myself.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I do, but not when I coma the chat



I think I have killed more threads then anybody in here.  (threads, not chat thread)


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> They tap into your wifi and watch you sleep using your smart phone. I read that male students (16-24) from UAE were they're favorite to study.



Alright! I don't have a smart phone, so they just haven't used me not eating any to lower the number.  Yeah, that's my story and I am sticking to it like... like flies on a spider web...


----------



## tortdad




----------



## tortdad

Bruce Wayne arrived this morning.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> I've never known any judge that would force a father to pay so much child support that he can't live and support himself. He needs to get an attorney and submit an appeal of the child support claims. All he has to do is show he's trying to be a responsible parent and make some payment that he can afford. Even if she makes more, it depends on what was arranged at court during the divorce. Any changes in income/situations has to be brought back to the courts.



So did he get ordered at the time to pay child support and then just didn't because she said not to??


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I think I have killed more threads then anybody in here.  (threads, not chat thread)


You're just a late replier... You never kill I thread, the OP just has no more questions, which is usually good


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> View attachment 90840
> View attachment 90841
> View attachment 90842


HE ARRIVED!!! 
Sorry! Very excited, it's not like me to post in all caps. But WHO CARES


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> I think you should take this as a compliment. Your hair is so nice spiders love it...



What a great way to look at it!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Bruce Wayne arrived this morning.



Glad Bruce made it safely!


----------



## tortdad

I've been at work all day and I'm driving to job #2 where I'll be until 11pm. Then back up at 5 am so I don't get to see him until tomorrow around dinner time.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> HE ARRIVED!!!
> Sorry! Very excited, it's not like me to post in all caps. But WHO CARES



Darn, you just about broke my eardrums with all that yelling!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> What a great way to look at it!


Or it means there are more insects in her hair, so that means it more attractive now? It's impossible for spiders to "live" in someone's hair. .. They could stay there a while


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I've been at work all day and I'm driving to job #2 where I'll be until 11pm. Then back up at 5 am so I don't get to see him until tomorrow around dinner time.



That sucks.  Perhaps though anticipation will make the wait even sweeter?


....and of course the time go slower....


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Or it means there are more insects in her hair, so that means it more attractive now? It's impossible for spiders to "live" in someone's hair. .. They could stay there a while



OR she is soooo sweet, it attracts the bugs and then the spiders come to feast on them.


...ooopppssss I don't think she wants to read or think about such things.


----------



## sageharmon

Jacqui said:


> What a wonderful way to have spent your day! Is this a "dream" location or one of those for "just the time being" places?


well. The location is not ideal, but it's a dream because I am living with my brother!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sageharmon said:


> well. The location is not ideal, but it's a dream because I am living with my brother!


I'm sure he loves torts! Ever asked him to join? Print him a care sheet or two?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night!


----------



## juli11

The fifth holiday week is ending... 
Tomorrow I'll drive to Sweden. We make a canoe tour for one week. Very cool only with tent and forest :-D


----------



## mike taylor

Alright Kevin he made it safely. I don't like the shipping part to many things can go wrong . But he' s there so all is good . He would be a whole lot more better off with a name like Spider-Man! Hahaha


----------



## sageharmon

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm sure he loves torts! Ever asked him to join? Print him a care sheet or two?


Lol. He does.....kinda


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hi folks. I be here kinda.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's some more fun stuff;
Phil Donahue and Sally Jesse Rafael are the same person. Ever seen them together? Nope!


----------



## mike taylor

Ok conspiracy theories? Ken


----------



## Jacqui

sageharmon said:


> well. The location is not ideal, but it's a dream because I am living with my brother!



Do you two get along well?


----------



## Jacqui

Stuffed with pasta from Pizza Hut with my oldest daughter. Am going to take her out to lunch tomorrow too. Can you tell life for me revolves around food?


----------



## sageharmon

Jacqui said:


> Do you two get along well?


Ya. We're twins, so we can't be apart!!!


----------



## Jacqui

sageharmon said:


> Ya. We're twins, so we can't be apart!!!



How neat to have a twin! (atleast it seems neat to somebody who never has had to deal with being a twin). So who is the older one?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Jacqui said:


> Can you tell life for me revolves around food?



You've seen my posts... like my life doesn't revolve around my next meal either? Ha! I'm like my dogs in that aspect.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I love food. 
And Bacon. 
Did I mention I love Bacon?


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I love food.
> And Bacon.
> Did I mention I love Bacon?


Yes. You did Sir. 

Cowboy-"Ba-Ken" !! ! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Cowboy-"Ba-Ken" !! ! ! ! !


Never thought of that!! Very good point my friend.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My tortoise owner quarterback is on NFL network tonight. Preseason here I come.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My tortoise owner quarterback is on NFL network tonight. Preseason here I come.



http://mashable.com/2013/09/05/colin-kaepernick-tortoise/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Let's try this one…

http://m.bleacherreport.com/article...rtle-is-a-tortoise-for-those-of-you-wondering


----------



## sageharmon

Jacqui said:


> How neat to have a twin! (atleast it seems neat to somebody who never has had to deal with being a twin). So who is the older one?


We don't know. We were adopted when we were 3 months old sooo


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sageharmon said:


> We don't know. We were adopted when we were 3 months old sooo


But you two can always fall back on the “smarter or prettier twin"…LOL.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm like, “Really, just because it's fresh, clean water…?"


----------



## mike taylor

Happens every time Ken . It like they love the nasty water.


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Because my fiancé's ex? Went for back child support (after she spent the last 2 years telling him he didn't need to give her any money cuz she made more). Then, when he asked me to marry him, she went postal. We got a letter saying he now owes $9000 in back child support and will be taking an additional $440 out of his paychecks. On TOP of the $400 he pays his daughters mother..... We can't live on that. That's more than half his paychecks...... And now I won't be able to pay for the wedding.
> 
> I'm pretty much freaking out.


Can he appeal? does he have that documented?


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> Earlier today I felt like there was something in my hair. I went to grab it and felt a squelch. I smushed a spider. Hyperventilated, called Taylor, calmed down. Then, not even an hour later, I gathered all my hair and put it to one side over my shoulder and a spider dangled down from the ends. What the hell guys. I'm so freaked out right now.


I may have fainted


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Which part bothers you more, how close one always is to you or how many your gonna eat?


Both but the ones that are near me is the wigging em out one. It can probably see me with it's eight eyes.


----------



## sageharmon

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But you two can always fall back on the “smarter or prettier twin"…LOL.


Smarter. Yes! 
Prettier....no! (We're MEN!)


----------



## mike taylor

Hey hey hey TFO! Whaz zap o ning!


----------



## Kerryann

tortdad said:


> View attachment 90840
> View attachment 90841
> View attachment 90842


He needs a few smooches from me


----------



## mike taylor

You tortoise lover! O wait I am too! Never mind thats a good thing . Haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sageharmon said:


> Smarter. Yes!
> Prettier....no! (We're MEN!)


I would have had soooo much fun in my 20's with a twin. hahahaha !


----------



## sageharmon

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I would have had soooo much fun in my 20's with a twin. hahahaha !


The only way to have fun is to pull pranks!!!!!
Once, we switched on our girlfriends, and they didn't even know until we told them! 
We've tried switching classes, but we'd always get caught


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sageharmon said:


> The only way to have fun is to pull pranks!!!!!
> Once, we switched on our girlfriends, and they didn't even know until we told them!
> We've tried switching classes, but we'd always get caught


Almost disturbing that your instructors knew you guys better than your girlfriends.


----------



## mike taylor

Your girlfriends probably knew . Thats how women work . They let you think you're getting away with something then wammo! You're a *** and busted .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well look at that…Monica showed up!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well look at that…Monica showed up!


How're ya feeling girl?


----------



## sageharmon

mike taylor said:


> Your girlfriends probably knew . Thats how women work . They let you think you're getting away with something then wammo! You're a *** and busted .


Probably! Both of our girlfriends were kinda stupid though,if I can say so myself! 
Who knows!?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sageharmon said:


> Probably! Both of our girlfriends were kinda stupid though,if I can say so myself!
> Who knows!?


Chicks dig it when called stupid, (dripping with sarcasm!!!)


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Dyed my hair! Less brassy and frizzy now. Here's a pic:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Spiders?


----------



## mike taylor

Very nice looks way better . Like the color .


----------



## sageharmon

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Chicks dig it when called stupid, (dripping with sarcasm!!!)


Ya. So glad we're not together still! Haha
Anyways....what's up with you?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How're ya feeling girl?



Slowly getting better I think. I did a number on myself with my poor food choice but surely I'll be back to normal by the weekend. I sure hope so. No headache today. Mostly just burning and churning guts.


----------



## Elohi

I lost 4 lbs because of that giant food truck burrito. I should have gained 4 lbs from that horrid thing, not lost hahaha.


----------



## Elohi

**crickets**


----------



## sageharmon

Elohi said:


> **crickets**


Speaking of crickets....I need to buy some more for my chameleon


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sageharmon said:


> Speaking of crickets....I need to buy some more for my chameleon


Now I'm getting hungry!
I've got to go to bed. Getting up in 6.5 hours and it's crazy busy at the shop. I'm expected to be on for crying out loud. Night guys.


----------



## sageharmon

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Now I'm getting hungry!
> I've got to go to bed. Getting up in 6.5 hours and it's crazy busy at the shop. I'm expected to be on for crying out load. Night guys.


NIGHT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tortdad

Home from job #2. Shower and right to bed cuz I've got to get up in 5 hrs 20mins


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Home from job #2. Shower and right to bed cuz I've got to get up in 5 hrs 20mins


Good night! Hope the torts don't bite


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good morning


----------



## taza

Good morning


----------



## yillt

Good morning.


----------



## Reptilelove

tortdad said:


> Fun spider facts
> 
> You are generally never more than 6' away from a spider
> 
> The average person will EAT 4 spiders while sleeping over the course of their lifetime


Please stop!!


----------



## Reptilelove

sageharmon said:


> Ya. We're twins, so we can't be apart!!!


Lucky! Iv always wanted a twin!! Someone be my twin? Somebody?..........anybody?.........oh ok


----------



## Reptilelove

Morning guys, so Marvel or DC?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Reptilelove said:


> Morning guys, so Marvel or DC?


Morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

taza said:


> Good morning


Morning Taza


----------



## Abdulla6169

yillt said:


> Good morning.


Good morning


----------



## Reptilelove

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning!


How are yous this fine morning then?


----------



## tortdad

Morning everybody


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Tort Peeps! Happy Friday


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Morning. Oh I can't wait to sleep in till like 8 or 9am this weekend. I just wanted to keep hitting snooze today!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## tortdad

Reptilelove said:


> How are yous this fine morning then?


Tired... You?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Morning. Oh I can't wait to sleep in till like 8 or 9am this weekend. I just wanted to keep hitting snooze today!


I hear that! My favorite part of the weekend is not setting an alarm. Nine times out of ten I “sleep in" till all of 6:00am. I love sleeping! Everything about it I enjoy!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Holy cow folks! Check it out. If I needed a 160 watt bulb I'd be all over this one 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261555774760


----------



## tortdad

Wow. That's a good deal


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

To be fair, that the start of bidding, but I think it could end up being a good deal as well.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Hey hey hey TFO! Whaz zap o ning!



I have fraternal twin boys that are 20 years old. They look nothing alike, most people believe they're brothers but nobody believes they're twins. One is tall and skinny, the other is 4 inches shorter and has a stockier build.


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> To be fair, that the start of bidding, but I think it could end up being a good deal as well.



Yeah I'm sure they have a min but it's worth watching If you need one.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Reptilelove said:


> How are yous this fine morning then?


I'm good


----------



## lisa127

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Reptilelove

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm good


Good good!


----------



## Reptilelove

Good afternoon you two ^^


----------



## lisa127

It's 9:30 a.m. here!


----------



## tortoisetime565

My MVB burned out this morning.. So a Che all day it is. IMA email the company. It lasted like 4 months


----------



## lisa127

That's why I don't use those things. Well, one of the reasons.


----------



## Reptilelove

lisa127 said:


> It's 9:30 a.m. here!


Its 3pm here!


----------



## sageharmon

Reptilelove said:


> Its 3pm here!


It's 7:01 am here!


----------



## Reptilelove

sageharmon said:


> It's 7:01 am here!


Where are you?!


----------



## sageharmon

Reptilelove said:


> Where are you?!


San Diego! You?


----------



## Reptilelove

sageharmon said:


> San Diego! You?


Wow! Plymouth in the UK


----------



## JennBell0725

My kids are racing through the house right now with laundry baskets on their backs. Apparently they are tortoises.


----------



## sageharmon

JennBell0725 said:


> My kids are racing through the house right now with laundry baskets on their backs. Apparently they are tortoises.


How much are you asking for one of your rare torts?! XD


----------



## JennBell0725

I dont know.... they are super rare and warm blooded. Thet can also sing and dance and use the toilet lol


----------



## StarSapphire22

sageharmon said:


> How much are you asking for one of your rare torts?! XD


 
If they keep racing around, you might get one for free! Hahaha.


----------



## JennBell0725

I try to give them away all the time lol!


----------



## Reptilelove

just wondering....has anyone been or lives in Nottingham Uk?


----------



## StarSapphire22

So the last couple weeks, Littlefoot has only been eating the green lettuces and raddichio in his food and ignoring all the red (purple) lettuces. So today he got all purples leaves from his spring mix bin. Now what, little man?


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> So the last couple weeks, Littlefoot has only been eating the green lettuces and raddichio in his food and ignoring all the red (purple) lettuces. So today he got all purples leaves from his spring mix bin. Now what, little man?


the red lettuces are my box turtles favorites.


----------



## StarSapphire22

lisa127 said:


> the red lettuces are my box turtles favorites.


 
He has gotten picky lately, I don't know what's up with him. He used to eat all kinds of greens. Now its only the green parts of spring mix and raddichio. Oh, and cucumber peelings. He won't eat his mazuri/weeds mash either, now.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Never thought of that!! Very good point my friend.


I think that fit you we'll.

Good Morning!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning Friday!!!


----------



## lisa127

It is Friday isn't it? I work at a school so don't work in summer and can't keep track of the days! School starts back again soon though.


----------



## JennBell0725

School is already back for us, but our school has a four day week. So we dont have school on fridays unless they miss a monday.


----------



## Reptilelove

JennBell0725 said:


> School is already back for us, but our school has a four day week. So we dont have school on fridays unless they miss a monday.


That is so weird for me! I go back September the 5th and we do 5 days a week 8.40-3


----------



## lisa127

Reptilelove said:


> That is so weird for me! I go back September the 5th and we do 5 days a week 8.40-3


When does the school year end? Back when I was a kid that was about the time the school year started. Now it's earlier.


----------



## lisa127

Reptilelove said:


> That is so weird for me! I go back September the 5th and we do 5 days a week 8.40-3


Also, we do 5 days a week as well. 8:30 to 3:00. But our school year this year runs from August 20 to June 1.


----------



## JennBell0725

Our schools go 7:45 to 3:45.


----------



## lisa127

JennBell0725 said:


> Our schools go 7:45 to 3:45.


Yeah, it would have to be longer to make up for only going 4 days a week.


----------



## Jacqui

JennBell0725 said:


> My kids are racing through the house right now with laundry baskets on their backs. Apparently they are tortoises.



That sounds cute!


----------



## Jacqui

Reptilelove said:


> just wondering....has anyone been or lives in Nottingham Uk?



Not me. I have not made it out of the USA yet.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> Also, we do 5 days a week as well. 8:30 to 3:00. But our school year this year runs from August 20 to June 1.



Darn but that is a long year.


----------



## Jacqui

Interesting how everybody has different starts, stops, and length of school year. Also different hours. Even right around here it is different, plus some have the year round school.


----------



## tortoisetime565

This is so sad. ;(


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> This is so sad. ;(


Very


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Darn but that is a long year.


All years seem long  they are generally 178-200 days!


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> Darn but that is a long year.


I agree. But seeing as I'm not making money when school is not in session I probably shouldn't complain!


----------



## Reptilelove

Jacqui said:


> Not me. I have not made it out of the USA yet.


Iv only gone as far as Swilzerland


----------



## Reptilelove

lisa127 said:


> When does the school year end? Back when I was a kid that was about the time the school year started. Now it's earlier.


Ends july starts september


----------



## Abdulla6169

lisa127 said:


> I agree. But seeing as I'm not making money when school is not in session I probably shouldn't complain!


Students probably drive you nuts, I should know because I am one  Once our class was so bad to a teacher she literally cried in class, started hitting the electronic board, & then threatened to bring her husband into class... I wasn't involved in this, but student are crazy!


----------



## Reptilelove

tortoisetime565 said:


> This is so sad. ;(


Omg  i would buy them all and give them all proper homes if i had the money and the space!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Reptilelove said:


> Omg  i would buy them all and give them all proper homes if i had the money and the space!


Then with all that money, they will go and buy twice that amount  I'd only buy a dying/severely-abused tort! I'd rather stop people from buying them at all


----------



## lisa127

Reptilelove said:


> Ends july starts september


oh, ok. so you are in school later than us. we are done the beginning of june.


----------



## lisa127

AbdullaAli said:


> Students probably drive you nuts, I should know because I am one  Once our class was so bad to a teacher she literally cried in class, started hitting the electronic board, & then threatened to bring her husband into class... I wasn't involved in this, but student are crazy!


I work with grades K through 4. So mine are all 5 to 10 years old.


----------



## Abdulla6169

lisa127 said:


> oh, ok. so you are in school later than us. we are done the beginning of june.


We end somewhere in June...


----------



## Abdulla6169

lisa127 said:


> I work with grades K through 4. So mine are all 5 to 10 years old.


You must be lucky!


----------



## Reptilelove

lisa127 said:


> oh, ok. so you are in school later than us. we are done the beginning of june.


Lucky!


----------



## Reptilelove

AbdullaAli said:


> Then with all that money, they will go and buy twice that amount  I'd only buy a dying/severely-abused tort! I'd rather stop people from buying them at all


Very very true  i hadnt thought about that


----------



## Abdulla6169

Reptilelove said:


> Lucky!


All school years are the same, different starting & ending time. You'll start school after them  they'll be jealous of you then!


----------



## Reptilelove

AbdullaAli said:


> All school years are the same, different starting & ending time. You'll start school after them  they'll be jealous of you then!


Aha! Very true!


----------



## lisa127

AbdullaAli said:


> All school years are the same, different starting & ending time. You'll start school after them  they'll be jealous of you then!


Exactly.


----------



## lisa127

AbdullaAli said:


> You must be lucky!


why?


----------



## Abdulla6169

lisa127 said:


> why?


You teach little kids... At the beginning of high school (8th-9th) students are crazy, they calm down after realizing they need this to get a job.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Reptilelove said:


> Omg  i would buy them all and give them all proper homes if i had the money and the space!





AbdullaAli said:


> Students probably drive you nuts, I should know because I am one  Once our class was so bad to a teacher she literally cried in class, started hitting the electronic board, & then threatened to bring her husband into class... I wasn't involved in this, but student are crazy!


I know. They staff is always rude also..


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> I know. They staff is always rude also..


The staff varies, the company just wants the money.


----------



## lisa127

AbdullaAli said:


> You teach little kids... At the beginning of high school (8th-9th) students are crazy, they calm down after realizing they need this to get a job.


I actually don't teach. I run the before/after school care program at our local elementary school. So it gets kind of crazy! Not so much structure in the setting I'm in.


----------



## Abdulla6169

lisa127 said:


> I actually don't teach. I run the before/after school care program at our local elementary school. So it gets kind of crazy! Not so much structure in the setting I'm in.


Wow, hope you like your job  I'm good with kids, but they drive me nuts in exactly the wrong time


----------



## StarSapphire22

I got a $100 Victoria's Secret gift card for my bachelorette. I got pajamas and a sweatshirt. Taylor's gonna be so disappointed, haha, poor guy! But Victoria's Secret is for little twig-people, and I am more like an entire tree. Sigh.

Also, lean cuisine's garlic chicken pizza is disgusting. I LOVE garlic, but ugh. That was wayyyyyy too much.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Also, lean cuisine's garlic chicken pizza is disgusting. I LOVE garlic, but ugh. That was wayyyyyy too much.


A little garlic is good with food, too much makes it disgusting. I like garlic on pasta, I can't handle raw garlic


----------



## lisa127

AbdullaAli said:


> Wow, hope you like your job  I'm good with kids, but they drive me nuts in exactly the wrong time


I'm into my 15th school year, so I think I'm immune to it now!...lol


----------



## Reptilelove

lisa127 said:


> I'm into my 15th school year, so I think I'm immune to it now!...lol


How many school years do you have?:0


----------



## lisa127

Reptilelove said:


> How many school years do you have?:0


what do you mean?


----------



## Abdulla6169

lisa127 said:


> what do you mean?


Maybe he thinks you're a student ?


----------



## Reptilelove

lisa127 said:


> what do you mean?


Well secondary school goes year 7-11 and then an extra 2 years if you do post 16


----------



## lisa127

Reptilelove said:


> Well secondary school goes year 7-11 and then an extra 2 years if you do post 16


I'm not a student. I'm a middle aged woman who works for the schools!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sageharmon said:


> Ya. We're twins, so we can't be apart!!!


So you're the "Angry" one in the what do you look like thread  I totally forgot! It's summer vacation so I'm not "exercising" my brain enough, lol


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> But Victoria's Secret is for little twig-people, and I am more like an entire tree. Sigh.
> .



They have things for the entire tree too, just not as much or as exciting perhaps.


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> This is so sad. ;(



Sad because? It is just a temporary setup, not something they will live in long.


----------



## Jacqui

Just had a wonderful hamburger for lunch with my oldest daughter and her bf. I am so glad that after all these years, she has finally moved back into the area so we can have these times together.


----------



## Reptilelove

Tomorrow will be my last day at dance until September  I don't think I will be able to cope


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> They have things for the entire tree too, just not as much or as exciting perhaps.



Definitely not as much selection...and nothing in the "things Taylor would have picked" category. LOL. But I am happy with what I got. Hope they fit!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Btw, @StarSapphire22 what happened with your new job? Too early to ask? Time zones confuse me ...


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all *yawning* how is your Friday treating you?
Mine has been crazy busy! We just had shop Steward elections at work in which I'm running for one of the spots  AND I have my hair and make up appointment later. Yay! Happy turtle dance


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all *yawning* how is your Friday treating you?
> Mine has been crazy busy! We just had shop Steward elections at work in which I'm running for one of the spots  AND I have my hair and make up appointment later. Yay! Happy turtle dance


It's 10 PM here  I'm sleepy!


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> Btw, @StarSapphire22 what happened with your new job? Too early to ask? Time zones confuse me ...



I don't have a new job yet. No new developments. 



AZtortMom said:


> Happy turtle dance



I'm not sure what this is, so I think you need to film it and share it with us.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> I don't have a new job yet. No new developments.


I thought you'd test at Taylor's job, did I skip too much chat?


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> I thought you'd test at Taylor's job, did I skip too much chat?



No, I was emailed tests to take. I have not had a chance to do them yet, they are rather long. Once I do those tests, I believe I just have to meet in person with the person at the staffing company I have been going through, do some paperwork, and accept a formal job offer if I get one.


----------



## Reptilelove

AbdullaAli said:


> It's 10 PM here  I'm sleepy!


Its 9 pm here


----------



## Jacqui

3:44 pm here


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Definitely not as much selection...and nothing in the "things Taylor would have picked" category. LOL. But I am happy with what I got. Hope they fit!



I think Taylor will like anything you got.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all *yawning* how is your Friday treating you?
> Mine has been crazy busy! We just had shop Steward elections at work in which I'm running for one of the spots  AND I have my hair and make up appointment later. Yay! Happy turtle dance



Well good luck on the election!


----------



## Jacqui

Reptilelove said:


> Tomorrow will be my last day at dance until September  I don't think I will be able to cope



So dance in your room.


----------



## Reptilelove

Jacqui said:


> So dance in your room.


Trust me I will be  it will be weird not being with all my students though


----------



## sageharmon

It's 1:51 pm here


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Well good luck on the election!


I just found out I won one of the spots!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Well, here, I will share. I didn't get anything "risque" LOL! 


Half zip hoodie, in "seafoam": https://www.victoriassecret.com/pin...f-zip-pink?ProductID=200131&CatalogueType=OLS
Pajama tanktop that says "Less Week, More Weekend.": https://www.victoriassecret.com/pin...-tank-pink?ProductID=202918&CatalogueType=OLS
Pajama shorts in "floral"...these might be getting returned, they look rather short, but I love the pattern and wanted to try them on!: https://www.victoriassecret.com/pin...short-pink?ProductID=203620&CatalogueType=OLS
Cotton nightie in floral plaid: https://www.victoriassecret.com/sle...yfair-slip?ProductID=168725&CatalogueType=OLS
And I got this bag and tumbler set for free. https://www.victoriassecret.com/pin...mbler-pink?ProductID=200203&CatalogueType=OLS

Ended up saving about $90 with the coupons I had, plus I had that $100 gift card, so I spent about $10 on a purchase that should have been $200!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> I just found out I won one of the spots!


Congrats, what position do you have now  ?


----------



## AZtortMom

I didn't have one. The shop steward is an elected spot at my job


----------



## sageharmon

StarSapphire22 said:


> Ended up saving about $90 with the coupons I had, plus I had that $100 gift card, so I spent about $10 on a purchase that should have been $200!


That's a SUPER AMAZING CRAZY deal! 
I wish I could get torts like that haha


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> I didn't have one. The shop steward is an elected spot at my job


That's more responsibility  You'll do great


----------



## StarSapphire22

sageharmon said:


> That's a SUPER AMAZING CRAZY deal!
> I wish I could get torts like that haha



I am a super shopper, hahaha. I hate buying things when I don't get some kind of deal. Maybe that's why I am buying 5 box turtles from Chris...he threw in free shipping once I hit 5...that's like a free turtle! Hahahahahahahahahahaha...


----------



## Reptilelove

Night all


----------



## sageharmon

StarSapphire22 said:


> I am a super shopper, hahaha. I hate buying things when I don't get some kind of deal. Maybe that's why I am buying 5 box turtles from Chris...he threw in free shipping once I hit 5...that's like a free turtle! Hahahahahahahahahahaha...


The only deal I made when buying a tort was at the San Diego Super Show and I got my baby sulcata for 35 instead of 100!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sageharmon said:


> The only deal I made when buying a tort was at the San Diego Super Show and I got my baby sulcata for 35 instead of 100!


Just keep asking for a discount, until the shopkeeper starts complaining


----------



## StarSapphire22

sageharmon said:


> The only deal I made when buying a tort was at the San Diego Super Show and I got my baby sulcata for 35 instead of 100!



Nice! I was gonna get three, then I convinced my fiance that we should get four, but then we couldn't decide between two names, so it got upped to five. LOL


----------



## sageharmon

AbdullaAli said:


> Just keep asking for a discount, until the shopkeeper starts complaining


I started out by telling him it was my first tort(even though I have 2 others!) 
And he lowered the price to 75. 
Then....I told him I only had 50, so He said" uhhhh, I guess I could sell it to you for that much" 
THEN.....I asked for the smallest one, and he gave me the runt of the clutch for 35 cuz he told me he might not make it!!!!
Well, he's doing great ATM, and I got him at such a good deal!!!! 
XD


----------



## sageharmon

StarSapphire22 said:


> Nice! I was gonna get three, then I convinced my fiance that we should get four, but then we couldn't decide between two names, so it got upped to five. LOL


That's gonna be a lot of tort s**t to clean up! 
Your backyard must be GIGANTIC!


----------



## JennBell0725

My two sub adults keep my yard "well fertilized" I have 3 brand new hatchlings and 3 yearlings as well. I like to think of them as little lawn mowers. Lol. Anyway im super excited because I just got another 1000w zilla thermostat for less than 25 on amazon. Woot woot.


----------



## StarSapphire22

sageharmon said:


> That's gonna be a lot of tort s**t to clean up!
> Your backyard must be GIGANTIC!



Baby box turtles. They're itty bitty for now.


----------



## sageharmon

JennBell0725 said:


> My two sub adults keep my yard "well fertilized" I have 3 brand new hatchlings and 3 yearlings as well. I like to think of them as little lawn mowers. Lol. Anyway im super excited because I just got another 1000w zilla thermostat for less than 25 on amazon. Woot woot.


Wait...
So you have 8 sulcatas!?!?!?!?!? 
I car even imagine


----------



## sageharmon

StarSapphire22 said:


> Baby box turtles. They're itty bitty for now.


Oh! I thought you had sulcatas! Haha


----------



## JennBell0725

Yep so far lol. If it helps we currently live on 90 acres. Going to move next year but will still have lots of acreage


----------



## sageharmon

JennBell0725 said:


> Yep so far lol. If it helps we currently live on 90 acres. Going to move next year but will still have lots of acreage


Holy cow! 
I have 2 acres and even THAT was hard to find in San Diego!!!


----------



## JennBell0725

Yeah we are out in the country.


----------



## JennBell0725

I should add im in Louisiana also


----------



## sageharmon

JennBell0725 said:


> I should add im in Louisiana also


Lucky!!!!! 
I wish I lived in the country. 
Here in San Diego, the only herps I find are spiny swifts and the occasional rattler, dead on the road


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Boss let us leave early today (got paid for that time too). She said if we keep finishing earlier there may be layoffs (only 7 of us there). Sooo instead of working quickly and getting done plus extra tasks done 15 minutes early we now need to drag out what we're doing so the higher up boss man sees us as busy. This is told to us from the direct boss lady that does nothing but play candy crush for half the day... But she's "put in her time for 15 years"...


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I just found out I won one of the spots!



No surprise there! ... and congrats.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Boss let us leave early today (got paid for that time too). She said if we keep finishing earlier there may be layoffs (only 7 of us there). Sooo instead of working quickly and getting done plus extra tasks done 15 minutes early we now need to drag out what we're doing so the higher up boss man sees us as busy. This is told to us from the direct boss lady that does nothing but play candy crush for half the day... But she's "put in her time for 15 years"...



Hopefully things will pick up soon too.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui said:


> Sad because? It is just a temporary setup, not something they will live in long.


But they were crawling all over each other. They had a cool UVB bulb and no heat.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm baking cupcakes. Nothing fancy, I was going through my pantry and found I had a box of cake mix and a thing of frosting that set to expire soon so why not!? Anyone want a cupcake?  Yellow cake with rainbow sprinkle frosting


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Cupcake?


----------



## StarSapphire22

RosieRedfoot said:


> View attachment 91003
> 
> 
> Cupcake?


 
Me!


----------



## sageharmon

RosieRedfoot said:


> View attachment 91003
> 
> 
> Cupcake?


Yes please!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


>


Why the sad face?


----------



## mike taylor

Hey Tiff, you ok?


----------



## Jacqui

I know, Tif is sad because it's the weekend.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> View attachment 91003
> 
> 
> Cupcake?



Pretty!


----------



## Jacqui

It's such a nice evening here with a cool breeze, the bugs supplying background music, the moon hanging up there in the sky.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> It's such a nice evening here with a cool breeze, the bugs supplying background music, the moon hanging up there in the sky.


Sounds really nice. 
It's still over 100 here


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It's raining buckets here. Lightening storm that's lighting up the sky with lots of cloud to ground strikes. But I've got power so far... and cupcakes. So I'm okay.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Tiff needs a cupcake. I'd share with everyone if I could! I like baking for people so they share in the fatty indulgence with me


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Tiff needs a cupcake. I'd share with everyone if I could! I like baking for people so they share in the fatty indulgence with me


Chocolate?


----------



## mike taylor

Hug?


----------



## Elohi

Hey all


----------



## Elohi

Just had a really weird déjà Vu.


----------



## mike taylor

Whats up girl? You filling good for the weekend shenanigans?


----------



## mike taylor

The wife is making chefs salad with my tortoise food! I guess if I can't eat it neither can they .


----------



## sageharmon

Elohi said:


> Just had a really weird déjà Vu.


What was your dèjà Vu?


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Whats up girl? You filling good for the weekend shenanigans?


Almost back to normal. Now I'm just tired and dealing with a stupid slow heart rate. It makes me groggy.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Hug?


I could go for a hug.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> I could go for a hug.


Pm dorkette.


----------



## mike taylor

It will be ok Tiff .


----------



## T33's Torts

I haven't eaten since Wednesday morning, now after eating, I feel super jittery.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> I haven't eaten since Wednesday morning, now after eating, I feel super jittery.


I thought you posted “sugar jittery"


----------



## T33's Torts

That'd work too. I ate a candy bar and part of a lettuce tomato cheese sandwich.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I hurt my foot guys!! Yay!!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I hurt my foot guys!! Yay!!


Fun! Ummm.. wait. ?


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> I hurt my foot guys!! Yay!!


Yay? How did you hurt your foot?


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> I haven't eaten since Wednesday morning, now after eating, I feel super jittery.


How could you not eat for so long?


----------



## T33's Torts

You guys proof read this for me? It wouldn't let me post it on here, so I made a thread.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/eulogy-editing-needed.98299/


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> How could you not eat for so long?


I wasn't hungry. I waa scolded and forced down food which was a bad idea.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> I wasn't hungry. I waa scolded and forced down food which was a bad idea.


I'm always hungry....but I guess most 19 year olds are haha


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh my god! You guys!!! Sage is the evil twin!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

The reptile show is in Pomona tomorrow and Sunday. But I can't go. Its bigger here than in SD... I know, I've been to both more than twice.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> The reptile show is in Pomona tomorrow and Sunday. But I can't go. Its bigger here than in SD... I know, I've been to both more than twice.


I WANNA GOO! 
And yes! I'm super evil 
I'm gonna steal all your torts! HAHAHAHA


----------



## T33's Torts

So if you're Sage... is your brother Basil?


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> So if you're Sage... is your brother Basil?


Close! 
His name is Robert. Of course, I'm stuck with the wierd name haha


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh, yep. I was real close.  I like your name a whole lot. My name's tiffany, but unless I'm in trouble its usually tiff or taffy or something like that.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Oh, yep. I was real close.  I like your name a whole lot. My name's tiffany, but unless I'm in trouble its usually tiff or taffy or something like that.


I have nick names too! 
People call me Sage, Robert, SageRobert, RobertSage, Rage, Sah-hey, and a lot of other things*rolls eyes* 
#twinproblems


----------



## T33's Torts

Hashtags! You already fit in here!
My list goes on sooooo long I can't see the end! Tippy, tiffy, tacky, etc.


----------



## sageharmon

I like Taffy! Hehehe


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Hashtags! You already fit in here!
> My list goes on sooooo long I can't see the end! Tippy, tiffy, tacky, etc.


I like Taffy! 
So...what types of pets do you have?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I can't properly post the nicknames I've had.


----------



## sageharmon

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I can't properly post the nicknames I've had.


XD! 
Why not ken???


----------



## T33's Torts

12 torts, a rabbit, a dog named Charlie, a roach, two frogs, 2 cats, two snakes. And umm I think I'm missing someone.


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> XD!
> Why not ken???


Ken grew up in the olden days when names included things that the forum will censor with stars. Ah, we love you ken.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Moderators and censorship in a family friendly environment…as it were.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> 12 torts, a rabbit, a dog named Charlie, a roach, two frogs, 2 cats, two snakes. And umm I think I'm missing someone.


sounds like a zoo!! 
What kind of torts? And snakes? And roach? And dog? And cats? And rabbit? And frogs? Haha


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Fun! Ummm.. wait. ?





Elohi said:


> Yay? How did you hurt your foot?



Well.... I jumped over a 4' fence during a heated match of waterbaloons... My right foot got stuck in my left shoe lace and my feet bent forward... So my left foot has a big goose egg and it hurts...


----------



## sageharmon

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Moderators and censorship in a family friendly environment…as it were.


Ahhhhh. I see I seeXD


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sageharmon said:


> sounds like a zoo!!
> What kind of torts? And snakes? And roach? And dog? And cats? And rabbit? And frogs? Haha


She forgot the partridge


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany, did you see this;

?


----------



## sageharmon

Cowboy_Ken said:


> She forgot the partridge


Wow! How did you know that!?


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> sounds like a zoo!!
> What kind of torts? And snakes? And roach? And dog? And cats? And rabbit? And frogs? Haha


Sulcatas, russians, cornsnakes, Madagascar hissing, a komondor puppy, American short hair, Flemish giant, white's.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sageharmon said:


> Wow! How did you know that!?


I'm the Amazing Cowboy Ken! You must have missed the self promotion thread.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany, did you see this;
> View attachment 91033
> ?


Awwww!! I love the split scute ones! One of my little (no longer so little) sullies has an extra scute.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Sulcatas, russians, cornsnakes, Madagascar hissing, a komondor puppy, American short hair, Flemish giant, white's.


KOMONDOR!?!?!? THOSE LOOK LIKE HUGE MOPS!!!!! 
Have you ever seen a scaleless corn?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany, did you see this;
> View attachment 91033
> ?


I want it!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Wow! How did you know that!?


Two turtles doves and a partridge in a pear tree..


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> KOMONDOR!?!?!? THOSE LOOK LIKE HUGE MOPS!!!!!
> Have you ever seen a scaleless corn?


I cut Charlie's hair so he stays fluffy.  Nope. Interesting sounding, will google it later on.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Two turtles doves and a partridge in a pear tree..


Ekkkk. I don't get it haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortoisetime565 said:


> I want it!!!


Sorry, this little bugger is staying here at the ranch.


----------



## T33's Torts

Do you celebrate Christmas?


----------



## tortdad

I'm so sore. I spent over 8 hours today building my outdoor enclosure. Then I moved 100 cinder blocks from my front yard to my back yard via a dolly, 6 blocks at a time. That's 2750 pounds of blocks and I've only got 225 more blocks to move, lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

You're nuts Kevin. I made my tort house in 4 hours. LOL. But its soooo sloppily put together it might fall apart. I'll find my thread in a moment.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Do you celebrate Christmas?


I do! Por que?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany, due in part to my age, you know what's happening to me right now.


----------



## T33's Torts

On the first day of Christmas my true love gave to me....? 
You poor deprived child. I'm only 3 years older than you!


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany, due in part to my age, you know what's happening to me right now.


Is one of your children trying to convince you to go for adult diapers? Or... dentures maybe?


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> I do! Por que?


If Robert knows the song and you don't I give him permission to hit you with a ruler.


----------



## tortadise

No pictures of it sadly. But heard an elf owl in a huge bois d' arc tree about 30 feet from me sitting outside tonight. Elf owls are awesome. They're Teeny tinny, maxing at 5-7" tall with horns and tail.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sorry, this little bugger is staying here at the ranch.


Boo! Can I come see him...


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> If Robert knows the song and you don't I give him permission to hit you with a ruler.


WE BOTH DO! We make beautiful harmony together...NOT!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Boo! Can I come see him...


If you ever come to the west coast, I'll never forgive you if you don't come see me! I mean it Issy!


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> If you ever come to the west coast, I'll never forgive you if you don't come see me! I mean it Issy!


Where do you live!? I live in San Diego


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> WE BOTH DO! We make beautiful harmony together...NOT!


You want my sister? I'll take Robert if you'll take her. She's just like me except 16, bitter, blue haired, pierced, irresponsible and annoying!


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Where do you live!? I live in San Diego


LA! I'm always in SD. Although usually during winter, cuz its so darn hot during summer.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany, due in part to my age, you know what's happening to me right now.


Okay I'm lost. Help me out here Cowboy.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> You want my sister? I'll take Robert if you'll take her. She's just like me except 16, bitter, blue haired, pierced, irresponsible and annoying!


Well....I happen to love my brother more than anyone, so you can't have him! But I'll take your sister! She sounds....how do I say this....interesting


----------



## T33's Torts

She's a *****. That's said nicely.  She's awful. Her friends keyed my car.


----------



## tortadise

@T33's Torts Tif I know **** has been rather sad and tough for you recently. But a I have to share this with you. The lyrics are a prime example of true love and compassionate connections in a poetic delivery. It's in Spanish but this version is translated to English subtitles. It may seem sad reading this and seeing the hardships you have gone through. But to me this piece describes a most beautiful depiction of being connected to one being lost.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> She's a *****. That's said nicely.  She's awful. Her friends keyed my car.


That royally sucks;( why would they do that!?


----------



## T33's Torts

I really, really like that, Kelly. Thank you. 

I can't listen to a lot of my music playlists without crying, so I've been watching TV. Fun!


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> If you ever come to the west coast, I'll never forgive you if you don't come see me! I mean it Issy!


I would for sure visit you!!


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> That royally sucks;( why would they do that!?


Its a long story. Basically they had a huge party at my house and I was upset and.. revenge.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Its a long story. Basically they had a huge party at my house and I was upset and.. revenge.


I would have hit their cars with hammers!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I was trying to be nice. I figured they'd be ****'ed if they went home at 1 am drunk, so I let them stay until 10am the next morning.


----------



## T33's Torts

@tortdad, this was the construction of my house. Your structure is going to be a thousand times better, but you should totally decorated yours like a little house!
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/construction-progress.87318/


----------



## Kerryann

I may or may not have had a drinkypoo.


----------



## T33's Torts

This is the finished house (before the bird ****)
@tortdad​


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I keep fallin asleep Tiffany. Though I do it sitting up so my phone doesn't hit me in the face and wake me up like some people I know.


----------



## T33's Torts

@tortdownforwhat Hi. I just wanted to say that I LOVE your username. This is the pretend chat! Feel free to join! I'm tiff.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I keep fallin asleep Tiffany. Though I do it sitting up so my phone doesn't hit me in the face and wake me up like some people I know.


Hey! I learned to lay on my side, so I don't give myself a black eye or anything. Oh, and.. Go Chargers!


----------



## sageharmon

Anybody here?


----------



## T33's Torts

Meeeee!


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Meeeee!


WHYYYY! Hello there!! What's upp


----------



## T33's Torts

Nauseous-ness!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Both of my get are hurt... I skiing probably go to the ER... Probably not though.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Nauseous-ness!


Porque?


----------



## T33's Torts

I never got an explanation from the Cowboy. Heyyyyy!! KEN!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm going to tell Karen!!!


----------



## sageharmon

He probably fell asleep and dropped his phone on his face XD


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Both of my get are hurt... I skiing probably go to the ER... Probably not though.


Issy! Go! Please! 

Sage, first off, I'm going to call you Basil, because I can. Secondly, I'm pregnant and ughhhh... I feel gross.


----------



## Elohi

Ken fell asleep with his phone I his hand.


----------



## sageharmon

CONGRDULATINS!!!!


----------



## sageharmon

sageharmon said:


> CONGRDULATINS!!!!


Oh god that wasn't spelt right


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Both of my get are hurt... I skiing probably go to the ER... Probably not though.


Eh?


----------



## Elohi

sageharmon said:


> Oh god that wasn't spelt right


LOL


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> CONGRDULATINS!!!!


Thanxs yuo!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Me! But I is going to beds nows.

Taylor's brother's baseball team is in a regional tournament this weekend...so on top of wedding stuff we have a zillion baseball games to go to. I was a busy bee today. Got lots done tracking rsvps, etc. We also bought Taylor's ring today, and possibly found ribbon for my sash. Then we went to the legion tournament, and then home. We practiced our first dance tonight too...Taylor's got two left feet, so he needs some practice haha! Now I'm tired and dizzy...and oh hi, bed....


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Thanxs yuo!


Do we know of it's a boy or a girl?


----------



## Elohi

@Josh, not a fan of the timer between posts! Lol. It's a hinderance! I type/talk far too fast and spastic for that timer dealio.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> @Josh, not a fan of the timer between posts! Lol. It's a hinderance! I type/talk far too fast and spastic for that timer dealio.


 
emphasis on "spastic."


----------



## Elohi

Annnnnnmmd the app crashed.


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> emphasis on "spastic."


You know me so very well hahahaha


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Do we know of it's a boy or a girl?


Nope. Although I have a feeling its a boy. But who knows.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> You know me so very well hahahaha


 
Maybe your Tiff and I's much healthier long lost triplet....


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Nope. Although I have a feeling its a boy. But who knows.


 
Still thinking Finn?


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> Nope. Although I have a feeling its a boy. But who knows.


Intuition this early is usually pretty accurate.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep!


----------



## sageharmon

If it's a boy, you should name it Sage. Or Basil! 
I feel weird calling da baby an "it" ;$


----------



## StarSapphire22

StarSapphire22 said:


> Maybe your Tiff and I's much healthier long lost triplet....


 
I mean geez, I wish I was related to Little Bitty.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Maybe your Tiff and I's much healthier long lost triplet....


Yep to this.


----------



## sageharmon

StarSapphire22 said:


> Still thinking Finn?


I LOVE THIS NAME YES


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> I mean geez, I wish I was related to Little Bitty.


My little bitty or basil?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Omg, my tired derpy brain has forgotten how to use contractions. Bed. Must put phone down.


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> My little bitty or basil?


I just started laughing out loud as I read that in my head. Such a weird sentence. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Still thinking Finn?


Yeah.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> My little bitty or basil?


 
Your little bitty. Her slide/laundry basket idea was genius.

Tiffs baby shall forever be known as squiggle. LOL


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Your little bitty. Her slide/laundry basket idea was genius.
> 
> Tiffs baby shall forever be known as squiggle. LOL


Hahaha oh that kid. She has been quite the adventurer lately.


----------



## T33's Torts

Squiggle it is.


----------



## sageharmon

StarSapphire22 said:


> Your little bitty. Her slide/laundry basket idea was genius.
> 
> Tiffs baby shall forever be known as squiggle. LOL


LOL! XD
I have no idea why I found this so funny!!! SQUIGGLE!


----------



## Elohi

Have you managed to get back into fb, Tiff?


----------



## T33's Torts

We're calling Sage, Basil.


----------



## T33's Torts

Elohi said:


> Have you managed to et back into fb, Tiff?


Nope.


----------



## StarSapphire22

sageharmon said:


> LOL! XD
> I have no idea why I found this so funny!!! SQUIGGLE!


 
Cause that's pretty much all he is right now!


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> Nope.


Ah poo. The laundry basket slide video is pretty hilarious.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> We're calling Sage, Basil.


My number is 858-449-84**XD
Don't actually call me


----------



## StarSapphire22

If we're naming kids after spices, I vote Thyme.

"Thyme, you're gonna be late for school again!"

Or Tarragon.


----------



## sageharmon

StarSapphire22 said:


> If we're naming kids after spices, I vote Thyme.
> 
> "Thyme, you're gonna be late for school again!"
> 
> Or Tarragon.


OR SAGE


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm so afraid to go to sleep. I've been dreaming a lot. Last night I reached to grab to dylan.. and yeah.


----------



## Elohi

Rosemary!


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> I'm so afraid to go to sleep. I've been dreaming a lot. Last night I reached to grab to dylan.. and yeah.


It's ok


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> I'm so afraid to go to sleep. I've been dreaming a lot. Last night I reached to grab to dylan.. and yeah.


Oh man, but you need sleep. Like badly. To help you grow that baby and to help you cope with this loss.


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> OR SAGE


Sage wouldn't work, because my grandma's name is Sage. 

Monica, I like Rosemary for a girls name!


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Sage wouldn't work, because my grandma's name is Sage.
> 
> Monica, I like Rosemary for a girls name!


What about the name Cedric?


----------



## StarSapphire22

sageharmon said:


> OR SAGE


 
No that's you silly.

Lavender?

Paprika, like blues clues?!

Taylor votes AllSpice for a boy.

You could name a girl Meg and call her Nutmeg, lol.


----------



## Elohi

That's a pretty special kid you've got growing in there. Oh and dreams while pregnant can be some of the most bizarre you'll have in your life., just a heads up.


----------



## T33's Torts

Elohi said:


> Oh man, but you need sleep. Like badly. To help you grow that baby and to help you cope with this loss.


Ugh sleep sucks.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Ugh sleep sucks.


Listening to Mariah Carey helps me sleep. 
Just a tip


----------



## T33's Torts

Mariah Carey gives me a headache!


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Mariah Carey gives me a headache!


What about those high notes!?!?!?


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't dream a whole lot usually. Just nightmare, typically.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah! Headaches!  My friend can sing sooooo much better than Mariah Carey!


sageharmon said:


> What about those high notes!?!?!?


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> I don't dream a whole lot usually. Just nightmare, typically.


I heard that if you say what you want to dream about three times before you go to bed, you have a better chance if dreaming about it


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Yeah! Headaches!  My friend can sing sooooo much better than Mariah Carey!


Your friend, my brother, and myself should start a band!


----------



## sageharmon

Has anyone heard the song Emotions??


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm a musician, so perfect! Except you'll have to get Molly to move back to the states.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> I'm a musician, so perfect! Except you'll have to get Molly to move back to the states.


Same! I actually really really live to sing! It's one of my hobbies besides torts! 
Where does Molly live?


----------



## T33's Torts

Speaking of, I need a new electric base.


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Same! I actually really really live to sing! It's one of my hobbies besides torts!
> Where does Molly live?


I don't like singing. Musician as in... instrumental. Guitar, paino, base, electric guitar/base, trumpet, violin, ukulele. I know a little bit of a ton of other things too.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Speaking of, I need a new electric base.


So...you play guitar?


----------



## T33's Torts

She lives in London. She's a Brit brat now.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> She lives in London. She's a Brit brat now.


Lol a Brit brat? Is that like a rug rat?


----------



## T33's Torts

Brittish girly.  She's 100% a surfer chick but she likes snow and stuff. So... yeah.


----------



## sageharmon

I'm getting an albino RES!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Yay! I'm not water turtle person. But yay!


----------



## T33's Torts

You and Robert can move to LA if you scoop up after my tortoises! I live in a huge *** house so you guys can take your pick of rooms.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Yay! I'm not water turtle person. But yay!


Usually same, but it's what Robert wants, and I want to get him into turtles and torts and stuff, so I'm trying to make him happy. 
He originally wanted a two headed turtle, but that's kinda wierd and way to expensive if I can say so myself


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> You and Robert can move to LA if you scoop up after my tortoises! I live in a huge *** house so you guys can take your pick of rooms.


We just got ourselves a house! WITH A POOL


----------



## T33's Torts

Duh! That's right! Congrats! I had an above ground lap poor for a while, but it was so hard to manage. I'm a swimmer, so I miss it. But I needed the space.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Duh! That's right! Congrats! I had an above ground lap poor for a while, but it was so hard to manage. I'm a swimmer, so I miss it. But I needed the space.


Were you in the Olympics?? 
I am kinda thinking of making the pool into a huge outdoor turtle pond!!!!!!! Jk


----------



## sageharmon

Ahhhh. I'm so tired! I'm going to bed now have a good night hopefully I'll talk to you in the morning 
Night!


----------



## T33's Torts

Good night Basil! I wasn't in the Olympics, story to follow.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Tiff, how ya doing?


----------



## T33's Torts

Ummm.. Alright. I'm kind of bummed. Wait. Do I know you?


----------



## T33's Torts

Ummm yeah! I'm you- dummy. Why are you bummed?


----------



## T33's Torts

Don't call me that! If I'm dumb, YOU are too! Ha ha! I hate you self. You scare me while I'm supposed to be sleeping.


----------



## T33's Torts

You deserve to be scared. I don't like it when you sleep solidly.


----------



## T33's Torts

Why? I'm so nice to you..


----------



## T33's Torts

You cut me and don't feed me stupid. We're talking to ourselves again. Ugh. Lets blame @mike taylor.


----------



## T33's Torts

Wow! It DOES echo here!


----------



## Reptilelove

T33's Torts said:


> You want my sister? I'll take Robert if you'll take her. She's just like me except 16, bitter, blue haired, pierced, irresponsible and annoying!


She sounds awesome!


----------



## tortoisetime565

My feet hurt so bad it's keeping me awake... It burns this annoying but tolerable pain in each foot.. I'll probably go to the ER tomorrow... Ugh. This ruins my weekend plans!! I have yard work to do.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> My feet hurt so bad it's keeping me awake... It burns this annoying but tolerable pain in each foot.. I'll probably go to the ER tomorrow... Ugh. This ruins my weekend plans!! I have yard work to do.


Hope you get well soon!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good morning


----------



## tortdad

Happy birthday mike!!! I'm half way to Kelly's to pick up your gift. I may pull a finders keepers on you though, lol.


----------



## smarch

Good morning everyone, I just got back yesterday from my beach vacation, but I was literally so exhausted I felt sick, so now I'm better, hope everyone's well. 
Here's a picture of a beach to lighten everyone's days. We were in Newpot RI.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!!*


----------



## tortdad

Morning!


----------



## lisa127

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

It rained here during the night, so I am thinking by the end of the day the humidity is going to really be kicking. Atleast it was a nice rain, not just a couple of drops. Does change my work plans for the day though.


----------



## Jacqui

So speaking of plans for the day, what are you all doing today?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Morning!



Hi! *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> Good morning!



 Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> My feet hurt so bad it's keeping me awake... It burns this annoying but tolerable pain in each foot.. I'll probably go to the ER tomorrow... Ugh. This ruins my weekend plans!! I have yard work to do.



Are they feeling any better this am?


----------



## Jacqui

*Happy birthday Mike! I hope you have a wonderful day. *


----------



## T33's Torts

Happy birthday Mike!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Just had a really weird déjà Vu.


Yet you hold back on what it was? Sometimes I have what I call, “pre-déjà vu. I see houses and know the floor plan, see things that have yet to happen, I'll ask Karen when I was on a road in the past only to have her tell me we've never been there. I have fun with it, but it kinda creeps Karen out.


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay (ba)Ken, that's a bit weird. Be careful, one day Karen's going to send you to a mental institution.


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning to all my Friend on TFO.

May everyone have a wonderful weekend and nice weather for your torts.


----------



## T33's Torts

I slept from 12 to 3 last night. I woke up once because Charlie smashed me, and the last time because I was crying my eyes out.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Okay (ba)Ken, that's a bit weird. Be careful, one day Karen's going to send you to a mental institution.


Hahahahahaha!!!!

Is this official ? Now the Ken, the Cowboy Ken is Cowboy (ba)Ken? I love it. 

I hope it stick. you don't mind we call you that right? Ken?


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Good morning to all my Friend on TFO.
> 
> May everyone have a wonderful weekend and nice weather for your torts.


Hi Steven.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Hi Steven.


What happen Tiff?


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Hahahahahaha!!!!
> 
> Is this official ? Now the Ken, the Cowboy Ken is Cowboy (ba)Ken? I love it.
> 
> I hope it stick. you don't mind we call you that right? Ken?


I'm thinking it might be cannibalism if we call him BaKen and he goes on to eat bacon.


----------



## bouaboua

I can see your puffy eyes.


----------



## bouaboua

He is going to eat it anyhow. No matter we call him Ken or Ba-Ken.

Go back to sleep Tiff. And keep the dog out in another room for few hours.


----------



## T33's Torts

Charlie is upset because I betrayed him and put makeup on. He doesn't enjoy it when I'm not paying attention and he licks off makeup. 

I umm, I posted a link on page 1163.


----------



## T33's Torts

I have too much to do today. And I really really don't want to go back to sleep. Thoughts are scary.


----------



## bouaboua

You have a set of beautiful eyes but not when puffy. Then with black eye liner............you need to go to bed and catch some rest.


----------



## T33's Torts

I need Charlie in the room with me. He keeps me company.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Charlie is upset because I betrayed him and put makeup on. He doesn't enjoy it when I'm not paying attention and he licks off makeup.
> 
> I umm, I posted a link on page 1163.


Let me go back and take a look.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> You have a set of beautiful eyes but not when puffy. Then with black eye liner............you need to go to bed and catch some rest.


Would you settle for a nap later? I'll wait until I'm not alone, i think it makes it better. I have to find a dress for tomorrow.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey kevin he has more than one .hahs As long as they get a good home is all I care about . It about the tortoises bro .


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi mike. How old are you now? 50? 60?


----------



## T33's Torts

THAT'S why I'm not invited to family birthday gatherings.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Hi mike. How old are you now? 50? 60?


I 

I don't think Mike are that old. 40 something. Maybe pushing 50.


----------



## mike taylor

No no no I'm only 37 don't age me .


----------



## T33's Torts

Let me think. I'm so out of it my head's fuzzy. Ummm... So his oldest son's 18, and he got married after this son was born, and he found out his wife was pregnant when he was 17. Wait I confused myself. So. 36?


----------



## T33's Torts

Damn! I was close too.


----------



## T33's Torts

If it makes you feel any better my niece things I'm 48.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yet you hold back on what it was? Sometimes I have what I call, “pre-déjà vu. I see houses and know the floor plan, see things that have yet to happen, I'll ask Karen when I was on a road in the past only to have her tell me we've never been there. I have fun with it, but it kinda creeps Karen out.


Oh yeah we've talked about our weirdness before hahahaha. This was a pre-déjà Vu. Mine usually indicate a choice, usually minor ones, but I somehow know the outcome to, or at least have an idea. It's super hard to explain.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah kids make you grow up fast . My boy turned out to be a good little man . Just found out he just asked his girlfriend to marry him she said yes . He moved out a week after he turned 18 . Got him a house a few weeks ago no more rentals . He's got a good job . So I must have did something right .


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Yeah kids make you grow up fast . My boy turned out to be a good little man . Just found out he just asked his girlfriend to marry him she said yes . He moved out a week after he turned 18 . Got him a house a few weeks ago no more rentals . He's got a good job . So I must have did something right .



I'm mind blown every time I realize my oldest will be a legal adult in 4.5 yrs.


----------



## mike taylor

It happens fast .


----------



## Telid

mike taylor said:


> Got him a house a few weeks ago no more rentals .



Damn it, Dad... Get off my lawn! Stop trying to plant tortoises here!


----------



## T33's Torts

Guys help. Should I tie my hair up for the funeral or leave it down? Straight or..? I hate anything that requires me to put effort into things like hair. Minus pins and what not, it starts like this.





Sorry, it seems I've forgotten how to smile.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> No no no I'm only 37 don't age me .


Happy Birthday Mike.! ! ! !


----------



## Reptilelove

T33's Torts said:


> Guys help. Should I tie my hair up for the funeral or leave it down? Straight or..? I hate anything that requires me to put effort into things like hair. Minus pins and what not, it starts like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it seems I've forgotten how to smile.


Leave it down, you are stunning by the way!! Lucky


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah, I told him you better get a big yard because when I die your getting my tortoises . If you sell them or give the away I will haunt your *** .


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Yeah, I told him you better get a big yard because when I die your getting my tortoises . If you sell them or give the away I will haunt your *** .


Hahahaha!


----------



## T33's Torts

Reptilelove said:


> Leave it down, you are stunning by the way!! Lucky


Thanks.  I'm just worried its going to be hot. But if i put it up i have to cover my tattoo.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Guys help. Should I tie my hair up for the funeral or leave it down? Straight or..? I hate anything that requires me to put effort into things like hair. Minus pins and what not, it starts like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it seems I've forgotten how to smile.




I still cannot believe this is real. Sorry Tiff. I'm really sorry for your lost. 

I cannot comprehends. I really hope you just making up the whole thing.............It is too sad. just too sad.


----------



## Reptilelove

T33's Torts said:


> Thanks.  I'm just worried its going to be hot. But if i put it up i have to cover my tattoo.


Ahh i see, what tattoo may i ask? And sorry for your loss also...i forgot to say that


----------



## mike taylor

Tiffany how did he like your hair . Thats what you should do . He will always be with you . You have an angel looking out for you.


----------



## T33's Torts

Reptilelove said:


> Ahh i see, what tattoo may i ask? And sorry for your loss also...i forgot to say that


I have a cat low behind my left ear.


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> I have a cat low behind my left ear.


I can tell it's Saturday and my brain is off, because I read and that had to think about it a couple times. "Why does she have a cat behind her left ear?"


----------



## bouaboua

Telid said:


> I can tell it's Saturday and my brain is off, because I read and that had to think about it a couple times. "Why does she have a cat behind her left ear?"


I'm with you.......

It must because it is Saturday...........................


----------



## mike taylor

Because it loves to snuggle .


----------



## StarSapphire22

I made a Purrito.

That's her baby blanket. She and her two sisters slept on that the first 10 weeks of their life, then each kitten got a piece when they were rehomed. Now she licks it and kneads it and purrs whenever she has it. She's almost 3 now.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
Happy Birthday Mike!!


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire said:


> I made a Purrito.
> 
> That's her baby blanket. She and her two sisters slept on that the first 10 weeks of their life, then each kitten got a piece when they were rehomed. Now she licks it and kneads it and purrs whenever she has it. She's almost 3 now.


Awww! I rolled up Charlie last night, and he fell asleep. I dropped something and he tried to hop off the bed (no legs there buddy).


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Tiff you look amazing like you are. Seriously, if I were in your shoes I'd be the fugliest hot mess. Most days I wake up looking like medusa anyway. 

Well, off to paint the theater room. 

Btw Ken I'll be in yer neck o the woods in about a month!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm already past my mental breakdown point.


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> I can tell it's Saturday and my brain is off, because I read and that had to think about it a couple times. "Why does she have a cat behind her left ear?"


Its cuz I have a thing for catnip.


----------



## mike taylor

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> Happy Birthday Mike!!


Thanks


----------



## T33's Torts

Mike shouldn't you be celebrating your day of birth with your family?


----------



## mike taylor

I have to go to my cousins house later . My wife is making me go don't realy want to go . So I thinks they have a party plan . I myself would've like to spend the day driving to Kelly's house with kevin . To help him with the sulcata and red foot he is picking up . But a day with the family is what i'm doing .
You guys are part of the family too so I have to spend time with you guys right .


----------



## T33's Torts

Family is fun! Unless you're me in which case that isn't true. Ah, that's right. Tortoise family. Haha.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm going to sleep now. Good night!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Btw Ken I'll be in yer neck o the woods in about a month!


How so and where so? Pm?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui said:


> Are they feeling any better this am?


Yes kinda. I can walk on it a little. But the left one hurts bad


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> I'm going to sleep now. Good night!


Goodnight


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In regard to my life with critters, way back in the good ol' days, “Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention" had a song with the chorus, 
“and all the while on a shelf in the shed, 
Kenny's little creatures on display."


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Goodnight


I'm up Basil. I can't sleep. Later I'll try again.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> I'm up Basil. I can't sleep. Later I'll try again.


Hey! I thought I'd have no one to talk to!!! 
What is up with Tiff?


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm here.  I just finished my tortoise stuff. Now I'm trying to figure out covering a tattoo, and eventually putting together an outfit.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> I'm here.  I just finished my tortoise stuff. Now I'm trying to figure out covering a tattoo, and eventually putting together an outfit.


Put makeup on your tat? 
Idk.... I don't have any


----------



## T33's Torts

That's what I'm thinking.  Have you ever been to LA?


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> That's what I'm thinking.  Have you ever been to LA?


Yes! Twice actually!! 
I don't really remember a lot of it though


----------



## T33's Torts

Its not that far from you guys. I've driven there and back for lunch before!


----------



## tortoisetime565

So I kinds think my left foot is possibly broken... Yay!


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Its not that far from you guys. I've driven there and back for lunch before!


We should have a tort hang out!


----------



## sageharmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> So I kinds think my left foot is possibly broken... Yay!


Ughhhh...that sucks hard


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> So I kinds think my left foot is possibly broken... Yay!


Then go to a doctor Issy!


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> We should have a tort hang out!


In LA! Because its easier to move a baby sulcata than one that weighs more than me.


----------



## tortoisetime565

sageharmon said:


> Ughhhh...that sucks hard





T33's Torts said:


> Then go to a doctor Issy!


Maybe I can get out of work! 

And no the doctor charges money.... Ice is free!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm redoing my closet. I have to keep busy so I don't get lost in my thoughts. 


I miss Sibi.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Maybe I can get out of work!
> 
> And no the doctor charges money.... Ice is free!


*read in my best whiney voice* Isaiah!! I swear if you lived within driving distance I would drag you kicking and screaming.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> I'm redoing my closet. I have to keep busy so I don't get lost in my thoughts.
> 
> 
> I miss Sibi.


My closet is color coordinated and organized by sleeves.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> In LA! Because its easier to move a baby sulcata than one that weighs more than me.


True dat! 
What do you do for a job?


----------



## T33's Torts

Mine is, "smash the clothes where ever they'll fit"


----------



## tortoisetime565

sageharmon said:


> True dat!
> What do you do for a job?


Tiff is a professional butt wiper at the elderly home on main street.


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> True dat!
> What do you do for a job?


I work with a sealife group. I haven't started yet, but soon yay! I used to work for a rescue group, taking animals to adoption events.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Mine is, "smash the clothes where ever they'll fit"


I thought you went to bed! ! ! !


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Tiff is a professional butt wiper at the elderly home on main street.


Damn! I should've seen that coming! But yeah, Issy's right.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> I thought you went to bed! ! ! !


I can't sleep. So I'm organizing now!


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Mine is, "smash the clothes where ever they'll fit"


I like that one too! 

Mine is in order of sleeveless, short sleeve, long sleeve. 
Color order of
White 
Grey
Yellow
Pink
Orange
Red
Purple
Blue
Green
Brown
Black


----------



## mike taylor

Go to the doctor! You're going to mess up your foot man! Who lives close to issy? Drag him to the doctor .


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> I work with a sealife group. I haven't started yet, but soon yay! I used to work for a rescue group, taking animals to adoption events.


Cool cool! When I read you were a pro butt wiper at an elderly home, all I thought was I wish I had that job!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Come organize my closet for me!


----------



## tortoisetime565

mike taylor said:


> Go to the doctor! You're going to mess up your foot man! Who lives close to issy? Drag her to the doctor .


Issy is a He. 
And no one lives close to me.
And maybe they will amputate it and I can stand on a corner and ask for money!!


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Go to the doctor! You're going to mess up your foot man! Who lives close to issy? Drag her to the doctor .


Hahaha! Isaiah he called you her. Mike, I think you're the closest... Oklahoma.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Issy is a He.
> And no one lives close to me.
> And maybe they will amputate it and I can stand on a corner and ask for money!!


If you do that you won't be able to run away when I kidnap you.


----------



## tortoisetime565

sageharmon said:


> Cool cool! When I read you were a pro butt wiper at an elderly home, all I thought was I wish I had that job!!


You don't choose that job, Sage, butt wiping choose you.


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Cool cool! When I read you were a pro butt wiper at an elderly home, all I thought was I wish I had that job!!


Oh my god you're as weird as Is.


----------



## sageharmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> You don't choose that job, Sage, butt wiping choose you.


Just like the thug life


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> If you do that you won't be able to run away when I kidnap you.


I'm okay with that... As long as you feed me and soda me.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Oh my god you're as weird as Is.


No no! I'm actually very normal.....


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I don't even know what I walked into. 

Tiff you need a cupcake. And hopefully Charlie helps you sleep some. If not, I'll send you Dante. He's the cuddle sleep master. I used him as a space heater while camping lots of times.


----------



## tortoisetime565

sageharmon said:


> No no! I'm actually very normal.....


IM NOT!


----------



## mike taylor

Fixed it sorry for calling you a girl . Haha


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm okay with that... As long as you feed me and soda me.


I even have an enclosure for you!


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> No no! I'm actually very normal.....


Yeah right!


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Fixed it sorry for calling you a girl . Haha


Don't be sorry!


----------



## tortoisetime565

micki said:


> Hiya Sue good to see ya


Its fine. But I hate you. 

Jk. Lol. You had no way of knowing. Lol


----------



## tortoisetime565

tortoisetime565 said:


> Its fine. But I hate you.
> 
> Jk. Lol. You had no way of knowing. Lol





T33's Torts said:


> I even have an enclosure for you!


Is it coir? Or is it bark. I'm a bark/coir kind of guy.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Yeah right!


Retweet.


----------



## sageharmon

i want those frogs


----------



## T33's Torts

Ewwww! Yep. You're so normal.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Is it coir? Or is it bark. I'm a bark/coir kind of guy.


Its rabbit pellets..


----------



## T33's Torts

And a coil bulb!


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Its rabbit pellets..


Even better!! Lol. Tiffy we need to be fb friends.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> And a coil bulb!


With my glasses those maginified rays will be great for my eyes!


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Ewwww! Yep. You're so normal.


Are you telling me that you WOULDN'T like one of those frogs!?!?


----------



## T33's Torts

I'll make a new account in a moment. Patience please


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> I'll make a new account in a moment. Patience please


Okay! Then find me! Isaiah Glass.


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Are you telling me that you WOULDN'T like one of those frogs!?!?


Honestly, no.  I had a few albino pacmans a while back.


----------



## tortoisetime565

sageharmon said:


> Are you telling me that you WOULDN'T like one of those frogs!?!?


They do look cool. They look like the muscle under the skin... Weird. What kind of frogs are they?


----------



## sageharmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> They do look cool. They look like the muscle under the skin... Weird. What kind of frogs are they?


I think they are albino spade foot toads


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Honestly, no.  I had a few albino pacmans a while back.


Hasn't everyone!?!? Hehe


----------



## Abdulla6169

Happy birthday mike!  
Good evening/morning TFO.


----------



## tortoisetime565

sageharmon said:


> I think they are albino spade foot toads


I had a pacman frog.... He did nothing and refused to eat crickets. So I had to drive 30 mins every other day to get meal worm things that he would eat. I ended up finding him a home... In hell. 

Jk. I gave him away.


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Hasn't everyone!?!? Hehe


Oh I wish! I miss my frogs. I only have a couple now. I had a dozen four or so years ago.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I had a pacman frog.... He did nothing and refused to eat crickets. So I had to drive 30 mins every other day to get meal worm things that he would eat. I ended up finding him a home... In hell.
> 
> Jk. I gave him away.


Ah, demon frog.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Ah, demon frog.


Seriously! When they bite, it hurts!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

That's why I *don't put my hands near the cage.*


----------



## Abdulla6169

My cousin had a frog when he was a kid, we used to like him. My uncle had caught him from Oman  I remember very little about him


----------



## Elohi

sageharmon said:


> No no! I'm actually very normal.....


Ain't nobody in here "normal". LMAO


----------



## tortoisetime565

Josh said:


> *RE: Welcome to Tortoise Forum .org !*
> 
> welcome squirtle!
> i, too, live in SoCal. should be perfect weather for the desert tort i might adopt.
> what are your tortoises named?


True that!!


----------



## Elohi

sageharmon said:


> No no! I'm actually very normal.....


Ain't nobody in here "normal". LMAO


----------



## Elohi

Apparently that was worth saying twice


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> Apparently that was worth saying twice


It was... Lol.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Apparently that was worth saying twice


I thought my phone was lagging, it's happened before!


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> That's why I *don't put my hands near the cage.*


How do you bold your words like that?


----------



## T33's Torts

_*Magic!!!! *_ I use the web version of TFO from my phone.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sageharmon said:


> How do you bold your words like that?


Magic.. Just kidding type this [B.] [/B.] without the periods


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> _*Magic!!!! *_ I use the web version of TFO from my phone.


I didn't read your post before posting (the magic part). Weird, great minds think alike though!


----------



## sageharmon

AHHHH thank you!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Your _welcome _!


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> _*Magic!!!! *_ I use the web version of TFO from my phone.


I use the app


----------



## tortoisetime565

I really want to clean but my foot is in so much pain!


----------



## tortdad

@ mike 

You should go to your sons house and crank the AC down and leave all the windows open, turn all the lights on an leave the fridge open. Then eat all his food and tell him paybacks a *****.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> I really want to clean but my foot is in so much pain!


Just relax... Why is it hurting? I've been skipping posts


----------



## tortoisetime565

tortdad said:


> @ mike
> 
> You should go to your sons house and crank the AC down and leave all the windows open, turn all the lights on an leave the fridge open. Then eat all his food and tell him paybacks a *****.


Remind me to never make you mad... Or give you a house key!


----------



## mike taylor

Go to the doctor . If you go to the ER you don't have to pay . When they bill you pay like ten dollars a month then your good .


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Go to the doctor . If you go to the ER you don't have to pay . When they bill you pay like ten dollars a month then your good .


Yep. Hit the ER so you can. Make payments.


----------



## tortoisetime565

mike taylor said:


> Go to the doctor . If you go to the ER you don't have to pay . When they bill you pay like ten dollars a month then your good .





Elohi said:


> Yep. Hit the ER so you can. Make payments.


Well my parents would pay. Lol. But I don't need the doctor. I'm fine. Really.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Ain't nobody in here "normal". LMAO


Is this some strange déjà vu thing?


----------



## mike taylor

Hey! So get your *** in the car and drive to the ER!


----------



## tortoisetime565

AbdullaAli said:


> Just relax... Why is it hurting? I've been skipping posts


Cause its hurt... Lol


----------



## T33's Torts

Issy I hate the internet. Its under tiffny nelle. Friend me!


----------



## tortdad

He's plotting his escape mike


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> Cause its hurt... Lol


You need the doctor, payments may be more if this turns out to be serious...


----------



## tortdad

Friend me too. Kevin Standley from Houston.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> Ain't nobody in here "normal". LMAO


 
Hey! Other than my chelonian obsession, complete inability to talk to strangers in person, hatred of peanut butter, fear of failure and/or abandonment, and general comic book/videogame/book/tv/movie nerdiness, I am totally normal!


----------



## sageharmon

Elohi said:


> Ain't nobody in here "normal". LMAO


Ya....besides my tort obsession, I also am obsessed with really high notes. 
Also...I have a slight stutter, BUT besides that, I'm very normal


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Friend me too. Kevin Standley from Houston.


Is your pic with you and your son drinking together?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yet you hold back on what it was? Sometimes I have what I call, “pre-déjà vu. I see houses and know the floor plan, see things that have yet to happen, I'll ask Karen when I was on a road in the past only to have her tell me we've never been there. I have fun with it, but it kinda creeps Karen out.


That's because your unconscious brain has realized a detail, that detail while usually being useless is not transferred to the conscious brain. So you might randomly infer something that turns out to be true. 
For example:
You see man in a train, you think he is a murderer. He turns out to be one.
Your unconscious brain has noticed that he has a drop of blood on his shirt.
You might have unconsciously noticed a certain shape of home is equal to a certain type of floor plan. The roads part is probably because you might have seen that road's name, photo, a similar name, or even a similar street which triggers a feeling of remembrance & that you may have been there. Am I a psychology freak? Yea, I probably am, lol


----------



## tortdad

Tort: are you my new daddy? 

Me: no, mike is and today is his birthday 

Tort: peek a boo daddy


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> Is your pic with you and your son drinking together?


Yes


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Ya....besides my tort obsession, I also am obsessed with really high notes.
> Also...I have a slight stutter, BUT besides that, I'm very normal


When I'm not paying attention or have a lot to say I stutter too.


----------



## mike taylor

He's ready to come home Kevin . He knows there's three ladies waiting on him .


----------



## tortoisetime565

I stutter when I try to talk to customers in my "customer voice."


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> When I'm not paying attention or have a lot to say I stutter too.


I think everyone does at some time or another 
For me, it happens like 3-4 times an hour haha


----------



## T33's Torts

Basil, you do you have FB? I'm blaming Issy for the hardships I'm going through just for him.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I can't say the word refrigerator.

Also, Tiff and I are so cool, we're friends twice. Take that, Issy!


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Basil, you do you have FB? I'm blaming Issy for the hardships I'm going through just for him.


Nope. No Facebook;( I never figured out how to use it....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I am not responsible enough to use The Facebook.


----------



## mike taylor

This is my facebook .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany, whatever happened to Derrick?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I am not responsible enough to use The Facebook.


Those are the best Facebook users


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany, whatever happened to Derrick?


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Eulogy-Editing-Needed.98299/#post-918647


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Eulogy-Editing-Needed.98299/#post-918647


Not Dyl-Head, Derrick from early spring.


----------



## T33's Torts

Last time I checked, still going out with my bff.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not Dyl-Head, Derrick from early spring.


Oh, I'm confused. I should shut up when I am.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Last time I checked, still going out with my bff.


He just kinda dropped out from reality and I was curious.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah. :/


----------



## sageharmon

Soooo. What's up everyone??


----------



## Abdulla6169

sageharmon said:


> Soooo. What's up everyone??


The ceiling, I'm bored & I'm not thinking clearly


----------



## Telid

sageharmon said:


> Nope. No Facebook;( I never figured out how to use it....


That's not a bad thing.


----------



## tortdad

sageharmon said:


> Soooo. What's up everyone??


Picked up my new tort and one for mike too. What about you


----------



## sageharmon

AbdullaAli said:


> The ceiling, I'm bored & I'm not thinking clearly


Why are you not thinking clearly??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm watching a show and Karen walks in and I say, “Now this gal I think looks pretty." She says, “That Halle Barry" I said, “Oh. Am I supposed to think she's pretty?" And she said, “Yes". LOL. I'm so hip.


----------



## sageharmon

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm watching a show and Karen walks in and I say, “Now this gal I think looks pretty." She says, “That Halle Barry" I said, “Oh. Am I supposed to think she's pretty?" And she said, “Yes". LOL. I'm so hip.


I loves when this happens!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sageharmon said:


> Why are you not thinking clearly??


I'm sleepy & I _think_ my heart rate is too high...


----------



## sageharmon

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm sleepy & I _think_ my heart rate is too high...


You should sleep thennnnnnn!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm singing a song to my cat about how much I hate wedding planning.


----------



## StarSapphire22

It goes to the tune of "Diamonds Are a Girl's Best Friend," apparently.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm watching a show and Karen walks in and I say, “Now this gal I think looks pretty." She says, “That Halle Barry" I said, “Oh. Am I supposed to think she's pretty?" And she said, “Yes". LOL. I'm so hip.


Who's Halle Berry? Why is her name so familiar?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Catwoman!


----------



## sageharmon

I've never heard of her


----------



## T33's Torts

Ooh!!! Catwoman! That's right! Thanks Jess.


----------



## Elohi

#prettymuchspoiled


----------



## sageharmon

Elohi said:


> View attachment 91090
> 
> #prettymuchspoiled


Oooooh! I love that pattern!


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> Ooh!!! Catwoman! That's right! Thanks Jess.


The film that largely sunk her career.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> View attachment 91090
> 
> #prettymuchspoiled


The white looks perfect, I should probably stop looking at tort photos (they'll probably make me get another tort!).


----------



## sageharmon

.


----------



## sageharmon

My brother got me a manatee keychain!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sageharmon said:


> My brother got me a manatee keychain!!!!


I love those manatees, locally they are called "Sea cows" here  I guess that's their job, lol! There are a good number of manatees here, and I just want to see one


----------



## sageharmon

AbdullaAli said:


> I love those manatees, locally they are called "Sea cows" here  I guess that's their job, lol! There are a good number of manatees here, and I just want to see one


Can you send me one?????


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> View attachment 91090
> 
> #prettymuchspoiled


This is a beauty for sure.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sageharmon said:


> Can you send me one?????


I've never seen one, here's a pic:


----------



## sageharmon

AbdullaAli said:


> I've never seen one, here's a pic:
> View attachment 91094


Well. Isn't that just adorable


----------



## Elohi

Awwww BEANS, you're so cute. 
http://instagram.com/p/rfcQr3MtyJ/


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Awwww BEANS, you're so cute.
> http://instagram.com/p/rfcQr3MtyJ/


Just liked, congrats also! Beans won second place in that contest


----------



## taza

T33's Torts said:


> Who's Halle Berry? Why is her name so familiar?


She is on that new show Extant

xtant it real good
View attachment 91099


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Just liked, congrats also! Beans won second place in that contest


Oh sorry! That was freckles  I feel like my mind is a mess today...


----------



## Elohi

Yep, she won second. She totally should have won though lol. I'm not biased at all. Eh eh. :eyerolls:

^^omg what is the :verbage: for the eye roll? I've tried several combos.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Yep, she won second. She totally should have won though lol. I'm not biased at all. Eh eh. :eyerolls:
> 
> ^^omg what is the :verbage: for the eye roll? I've tried several combos.


I think it's roll eyes, let me try 
Edit:it worked!


----------



## sageharmon

Here's the keychain my bro got for me!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Cute.


----------



## sageharmon

I just picked some stuff up at a garage sale!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sageharmon said:


> I just picked some stuff up at a garage sale!


What did you find, get any discounts?


----------



## sageharmon

AbdullaAli said:


> What did you find, get any discounts?









I got all of this for 46$!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

The hood is good! What will you use that terrarium for?


----------



## sageharmon

AbdullaAli said:


> The hood is good! What will you use that terrarium for?


I'll probably house a frog of some sort....idk


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, any mods in? My boy Matthew Taylor just signed up but it will not let him make a post . Do you have to wait to be checked in or something?


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Hey, any mods in? My boy Matthew Taylor just signed up but it will not let him make a post . Do you have to wait to be checked in or something?



What does it say when he tries to post?


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Hey, any mods in? My boy Matthew Taylor just signed up but it will not let him make a post . Do you have to wait to be checked in or something?


Ha ha. Now you have to be civil.


----------



## sageharmon

Hiii


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Basil. What's up?


----------



## sageharmon

Just are pizza. You??


----------



## T33's Torts

Watching children for my SIL.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Watching children for my SIL.


What's SIL? 
Sorry if that's a stupid question!


----------



## T33's Torts

Sister in law. She and her oldest daughter are terrible, but the two little ones are good.


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> View attachment 91105
> View attachment 91106
> View attachment 91107
> View attachment 91108
> View attachment 91109
> 
> I got all of this for 46$!!!!


The top pic, what is that? An empty scotch bottle?


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> The top pic, what is that? An empty scotch bottle?


Ya! Even though I don't drink 
They didn't want it cuz supposedly it contains a lead base, which can leach into da water.....


----------



## T33's Torts

Its bad I know that, huh?


----------



## T33's Torts

I have all sorts of cool bottles. I have a craft for them, but I don't have the paint.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> I have all sorts of cool bottles. I have a craft for them, but I don't have the paint.


Same! I love cool bottles! Pics of yours or nah?


----------



## sageharmon

This is my puppy Ozzie!


----------



## T33's Torts

Aww! Cute doggy. Everything of mine is in a box... *sighs*


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Aww! Cute doggy. Everything of mine is in a box... *sighs*


Why is it in a box?


----------



## sageharmon

I just found a huge caterpillar on a pepper plant!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I love caterpillars!! I moved recently, and I didn't unpack things I don't need.


----------



## T33's Torts

Basil, do you have an instagram?


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> I love caterpillars!! I moved recently, and I didn't unpack things I don't need.


I just moved tooooo!!!!


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Basil, do you have an instagram?


I used to, but then....life happened 
Sorry! You are asking if I have all these things and I don't!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Its okay.  I'm not a techy person. I just have these things I try so hard to use. I JUST made a Facebook account, and my instgram I haven't used (til today) in over two months.


----------



## sageharmon

That's how it was with me. I didn't use Instagram for like 3 months, so I jut got rid if it haha


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm trying so hard to be into this stuff! Its not working! Although I LOVE the kindle app. I read a ton, and its so convenient!


----------



## mike taylor

jaizei said:


> What does it say when he tries to post?


Sorry my phone died . He is signed in but the icon only has a refresh and subscribe there's no add a topic or the quick reply option isn't coming up . He is using a app from droid .
Its like he's not signed in . But we put is user name and password in and nothing . I use my droid to talk here with no problems.


----------



## sageharmon

What type of books do you like?


----------



## T33's Torts

Anything. John Green is a personal favorite. Bonus points cuz his brother's band is one of my favorites. Hank Green and the Perfect Strangers. "I f*****g Love Science" is excellent.


----------



## sageharmon

Language!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Mike, try logging in from the computer. Sometimes the app doesn't sign in right.


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Language!!!


I starred it out!


----------



## sageharmon

I know! Its nothing I haven't heard haha


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> Mike, try logging in from the computer. Sometimes the app doesn't sign in right.


I tried the web too but no go .


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> I tried the web too but no go .


Maybe the forum's had enough of you. A person 50% made of you would be pushing it.


----------



## tortdad

I've started a thread where I introduced my new torts. Here's think if your interested. 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/new-tort-introduction.98360/


----------



## mike taylor

You maybe on to something Tiff . He is in stalker mode right know . I want him to learn as much as he can . Because he's going to take over one day . Plus I'm trying to start a nonprofit rescue . He will be running it one day .


----------



## T33's Torts

So you're setting yourself up for retirement. Good planning!  Stalker mode? He must learn from his dad. How old is he?


----------



## Ashes

Laugh for the day.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Basil, you do you have FB? I'm blaming Issy for the hardships I'm going through just for him.


This Issy is a real bastard. But to serious. Y'all should add me on fb Isaiah Glass


----------



## tortoisetime565

StarSapphire22 said:


> I can't say the word refrigerator.
> 
> Also, Tiff and I are so cool, we're friends twice. Take that, Issy!


Me and her are friends on 4 things so sorry... #imstillthebff


----------



## Jacqui

Evening folks.


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> Evening folks.


Hi Jacqui!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Me and her are friends on 4 things so sorry... #imstillthebff


Four? FB, insta, TFO... ? I count three.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Four? FB, insta, TFO... ? I count three.


Oh jk. I can't count. 3! Boom! Still ahead by one!


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> So you're setting yourself up for retirement. Good planning!  Stalker mode? He must learn from his dad. How old is he?


14 teenager but he's really smart .


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> he's really smart .


He must get that from his mom!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Oh jk. I can't count. 3! Boom! Still ahead by one!


Ummm... nope.


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> He must get that from his mom!


That is right! He sure does but he gets his good looks from me . Haha


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Was going to work on painting the movie room but some drywall seams decided to bubble up after priming so we redid those and are waiting for it to cure. Maybe paint the ceiling black tomorrow. Cue "paint it black" music lol

Thinking it's cupcake time! Watching Happy Gilmore too. Ah it's a classic.


----------



## T33's Torts

He gets his looks from you? Poor kid.


----------



## sageharmon

Guys!!!! My brother has set up an account! Be really mean to him!!!!


----------



## Elohi

sageharmon said:


> Guys!!!! My brother has set up an account! Be really mean to him!!!!


Oh lawd, basil's twin is here!


----------



## Elohi

Lmao. Little bitty is singing "single ladies".


----------



## mike taylor

Be mean to your brother? Now we can't do the he's new but we can be mean to you know . Hahaha


----------



## T33's Torts

Elohi said:


> Lmao. Little bitty is singing "single ladies".


OMG Issy and I were JUST talking about that song!


----------



## sageharmon

mike taylor said:


> Be mean to your brother? Now we can't do the he's new but we can be mean to you know . Hahaha


Woah woah!!! 
THATS just unfair dude!!!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

sageharmon said:


> Guys!!!! My brother has set up an account! Be really mean to him!!!!


Clearly your the alpha twin. We will shun him.....


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> OMG Issy and I were JUST talking about that song!


I'm watching Beyonce world tour. I love her! Ugh!


----------



## sageharmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> Clearly your the alpha twin. We will shun him.....


Alpha=better!


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Be mean to your brother? Now we can't do the he's new but we can be mean to you know . Hahaha


We can't! Robert is the good twin!


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Alpha=better!


Evil?


----------



## mike taylor

Hey I tried but it all fell apart at the end.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Hey I tried but it all fell apart at the end.


What?


----------



## sageharmon

Really guys!? DONT TELL HIM I TILD YOU TO BE MEAN TO HIM!!!!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

sageharmon said:


> Alpha=better!





T33's Torts said:


> We can't! Robert is the good twin!





T33's Torts said:


> Evil?


Wait... You're the evil one!!!?!????!?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Evening folks.


Good Evening Miss Jacqui *waves*


----------



## sageharmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> Wait... You're the evil one!!!?!????!?


On this forum, yes I am!


----------



## Elohi

sageharmon said:


> Really guys!? DONT TELL HIM I TILD YOU TO BE MEAN TO HIM!!!!!


Lol. He totally won't see this. Hahahaha


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Really guys!? DONT TELL HIM I TILD YOU TO BE MEAN TO HIM!!!!!


I didn't say anything!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Beyonce. Is. Singing. Diva. Yaaaas


----------



## Rob.harmon

Nice try funny.


----------



## tortoisetime565

IMA turn surround sound on and the 8' TV and jam out to Beyonce!!


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> IMA turn surround sound on and the 8' TV and jam out to Beyonce!!


But can you DANCE the Beyoncé?!


----------



## sageharmon

Rob.harmon said:


> Nice try funny.


Well.....funs over now guys


----------



## sageharmon

HEA GONNA PUNCH ME HELP!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Thats what you get for picking on your brother . Haha I tell my boys that all the time .


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> But can you DANCE the Beyoncé?!


Not with a broken foot no!


----------



## sageharmon

But let's be honest, it's funny!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Punch him.back!! ALPHA TWIN ALPHA TWIN


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> Punch him.back!! ALPHA TWIN ALPHA TWIN


He's to afraid to punch me. I'll make him pick up his teeth if he try's anything.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rob.harmon said:


> He's to afraid to punch me. I'll make him pick up his teeth if he try's anything.


Ooh... You scary twin.....


----------



## Elohi

Fighting twins...that's messed up. Lol


----------



## Elohi

OMG little bitty is hilarious. Now she is singing "dark horse".


----------



## sageharmon

Elohi said:


> Fighting twins...that's messed up. Lol


He's just aggressive. 
What's messed up is when he calls me ugly, and I'm just like" You're stupid"


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> He's to afraid to punch me. I'll make him pick up his teeth if he try's anything.


Oooh! Broken Basil (leaves) smell really good!


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> He's just aggressive.
> What's messed up is when he calls me ugly, and I'm just like" You're stupid"


Thats hilarious!


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Oooh! Broken Basil (leaves) smell really good!


Hush hush you


----------



## T33's Torts

For the record, Robert, we're (or at least I am ) going to call you Rosemary.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> For the record, Robert, we're (or at least I am ) going to call you Rosemary.


Don't do that! He'll leave the forum!!


----------



## Rob.harmon

Can you not call me rosemary.


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Don't do that! He'll leave the forum!!


How about Parsley? Or maybe... Thyme?


----------



## tortoisetime565

I vote we call them the harmony twins!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Can you not call me rosemary.


Hey! Party pooper! I call Basil Basil!


----------



## sageharmon

He just came right out and said it haha! He's all ready frustrated!!!!! 
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYS!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I vote we call them the harmony twins!!


Idea rejected Issy!


----------



## sageharmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> I vote we call them the harmony twins!!


That's original.....


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rob.harmon said:


> Can you not call me rosemary.


Everyone gets a nick name!


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> He just came right out and said it haha! He's all ready frustrated!!!!!
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYS!


Yep. You're totally the evil one.


----------



## sageharmon

Maybe we should stop? I feel bad.


----------



## tortoisetime565

scmariani said:


> Looking for juvenile or older desert tortoises If you know of any I live in the Auburn Calif area...
> Thanks





sageharmon said:


> That's original.....


Damn. Tiff you're supposed to be on my side. 

Sage I'm gonna let that sassy remark pass because Beyonce is on the surround sound... But that's 1.


----------



## T33's Torts

Sorry Rob.  We always pick fun at each other. Its all (except for what I say to mike... kidding) light hearted.


----------



## mike taylor

You started it .


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Maybe we should stop? I feel bad.


Beatcha to it.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Sorry Rob.  We always pick fun at each other. Its all (except for what I say to mike... kidding) light hearted.


I'm no expert. But mike I think that's a BURN!


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> You started it .


Mike you're not helping us here.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Beatcha to it.


I'm pretty sure I beat you to it!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Maybe we should stop? I feel bad.


Sorry guys.


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Everyone gets a nick name!


I don't have one


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> I'm pretty sure I beat you to it!!!!


Shhhh.....


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Sorry guys.


Hahaha! I'm fine! 
He's just sensitive.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Shhhh.....


YOU WANNA GO!?!?


----------



## T33's Torts

Elohi said:


> I don't have one


Earlier, I was going to post about how I'm technically baby sitting right now, then I didn't, then I was going to say I didn't because Super Mom might've kicked my ***. (Thats you Monica!)


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> I don't have one [/QUOTE
> Yes you do. It's MONICA!


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> YOU WANNA GO!?!?


Can I finish eating first?


----------



## tortoisetime565

We are sorry Rob!


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Can I finish eating first?


No


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> No


We want Robert back!  

 Jk.


----------



## T33's Torts

Guys, black dress for a funeral. Green or blue converse? Or maroon heels?


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> We want Robert back!
> 
> Jk.


Are you saying you don't want him back!? YOU ARE SUCH A BULLY OMFG!!!!!


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> Earlier, I was going to post about how I'm technically baby sitting right now, then I didn't,  then I was going to say I didn't because Super Mom might've kicked my ***. (Thats you Monica!)


LOL


----------



## Elohi

Brb little bitty is insisting we dance.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Guys, black dress for a funeral. Green or blue converse? Or maroon heels?


Green converse


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Are you saying you don't want him back!? YOU ARE SUCH A BULLY OMFG!!!!!


No, I'm saying I was kidding, because I was implying that we like him more than you. Sorry if that wasn't written right.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Guys, black dress for a funeral. Green or blue converse? Or maroon heels?


Blue converse.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> No, I'm saying I was kidding, because I was implying that we like him more than you. Sorry if that wasn't written right.


BURNNNNN


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> No, I'm saying I was kidding, because I was implying that we like him more than you. Sorry if that wasn't written right.


I know I know!!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Isaiah have you seen Yanis Marshall choreography's Beyoncé dance routine? Yes it's men in heels but they're crazy good. Check it out! 

Tiff I say go with what's most comfortable and what he'd expect you in... Even if that means wearing a "kick me" sign.


----------



## tortoisetime565

RosieRedfoot said:


> Isaiah have you seen Yanis Marshall choreography's Beyoncé dance routine? Yes it's men in heels but they're crazy good. Check it out!
> 
> Tiff I say go with what's most comfortable and what he'd expect you in... Even if that means wearing a "kick me" sign.


I've seen it. It was awesome.


----------



## T33's Torts

You twins are causing whiplash here! I feel like I'm going nuts!


----------



## T33's Torts

Do you guys know about Jack and Finn Harries? You guys look quite a bit like them two.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Only one of them is talking Tiff. Lol


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Only one of them is talking Tiff. Lol


Shhh...


----------



## Elohi

I stood on my head. Me thinks I compressed my spine and shortened myself....


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yes maam


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Do you guys know about Jack and Finn Harries? You guys look quite a bit like them two.


Kinda. My best friend talks about them a lot


----------



## tortoisetime565

Do you know the muffin man?


----------



## sageharmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> Do you know the muffin man?


No...but my friends mom makes really good muffins


----------



## T33's Torts

Elohi said:


> I stood on my head. Me thinks I compressed my spine and shortened myself....


Oh yay! Maybe you're my height now!


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Kinda. My best friend talks about them a lot


Well they're awesome. They're your guys' age and they raise tons of money all for charity.


----------



## tortdad

Since rob is so sensitive I vote we nickname him "buttercup"


----------



## sageharmon

Elohi said:


> I stood on my head. Me thinks I compressed my spine and shortened myself....


I'm gonna do this! 
I'm 6"1' and I wish I was a little bit shorter


----------



## tortoisetime565

Its 78 in my room and I'm freezing... Under two blankets and an electric blanket that won't heat up fast enough. I'm bleeping cold!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortdad said:


> Since rob is so sensitive I vote we nickname him "buttercup"


That's not an herb, Kevin!


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Well they're awesome. They're your guys' age and they raise tons of money all for charity.


Are they as awesome as me????


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> I'm gonna do this!
> I'm 6"1' and I wish I was a little bit shorter


Well I'm a solid foot shorter than you. And I wish I was a little but taller.


----------



## tortoisetime565

sageharmon said:


> Are they as awesome as me????


I'm thinking there is a correct answer... I'm gonna go with no???


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Are they as awesome as me????


Maybe... Nah, but close!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Its 78 in my room and I'm freezing... Under two blankets and an electric blanket that won't heat up fast enough. I'm bleeping cold!


78 is VERY warm! I'd be comfortable in 68.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Maybe... Nah, but close!


Smart girl....


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Smart girl....


Yep!


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Yep!


I wish I is smart.....


----------



## sageharmon

I'm gonna eat an icecream sandwich


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> 78 is VERY warm! I'd be comfortable in 68.


That's what I turn it to at night. But I'm freezing night now


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> That's what I turn it to at night. But I'm freezing night now


Are you sure you're not sick? Do you have a fever? Maybe your foot is infected or something.


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> I wish I is smart.....


Well calling a girl stupid (your ex or not!) isn't real smart!


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Well calling a girl stupid (your ex or not!) isn't real smart!


You saw that????


----------



## T33's Torts

Of course I did Basil.  Its okay, I'd be happy to call any one of my exes things much worse than stupid.


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> That's not an herb, Kevin!



Yes it is

https://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/b/butcup97.html


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Of course I did Basil.  Its okay, I'd be happy to call any one of my exes things much worse than stupid.


Same 
Guess what?


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Are you sure you're not sick? Do you have a fever? Maybe your foot is infected or something.


Don't say that!!!


----------



## Elohi

It should be hot in there after all that Beyoncé, Isaiah. I just saw a bunch on IG hahaha


----------



## Elohi

I think this tortoise is going to be a big huge tortibrat. 
I can see him following me around when he's big. He seems to like me more than the others. Well, freckles loves me too, but Beans is the first to come see me when I go to the enclosure. 
http://instagram.com/p/rgJmoSMt0n/


----------



## T33's Torts

tortdad said:


> Yes it is
> 
> https://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/b/butcup97.html


Damn it!


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Guess what?


Chicken butt.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Chicken butt.


No. 
I just grew like two pimples in an hour.....I am so blessed


----------



## T33's Torts

Exciting! I'm lucky. I've never had acne.


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> I think this tortoise is going to be a big huge tortibrat.
> I can see him following me around when he's big. He seems to like me more than the others. Well, freckles loves me too, but Beans is the first to come see me when I go to the enclosure.
> http://instagram.com/p/rgJmoSMt0n/


 I just started following you on Instagram


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> It should be hot in there after all that Beyoncé, Isaiah. I just saw a bunch on IG hahaha


Lol


----------



## mike taylor

Stalker!


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Exciting! I'm lucky. I've never had acne.


Ugh.....I thought I was done getting them. Maybe it was the stress if da move?


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Ugh.....I thought I was done getting them. Maybe it was the stress if da move?


Very possibly. That or you're a girl and about to have a not so fun week.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Very possibly. That or you're a girl and about to have a not so fun week.


Now that you mention it......


----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## sageharmon

Aaaaa


----------



## tortoisetime565

I hate acne... Ive tried all kind sod stuff... I wash my face three times a day with dawn soap and it works a lot better than the expensive stuff


----------



## StarSapphire22

HOME. FINALLY. oh hi bed.


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Aaaaa


You worry me Basil!


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> HOME. FINALLY. oh hi bed.


Yay!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Got some stuff for the wedding...various containers (silverware on the left, two middle are for flowers, long one is for napkins), some initials which I'll either be painting, glittering, or covering in moss (haven't decided yet), and a shower curtain that we'll be using for a photo booth backdrop!


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> You worry me Basil!


I should


----------



## Elohi

Just ordered domes and Eco earth bricks from amazon. I love amazon prime.


----------



## sageharmon

Elohi said:


> Just ordered domes and Eco earth bricks from amazon. I love amazon prime.


Same!!


----------



## Elohi

And all the lowes and Home Depots in my city SUCK. NOT ONE of them carries big bags of fir bark. And only some carry the little bags of "orchid bark".


----------



## sageharmon

I love my Home Depot! 
They'll give me free stuff is they can sell it!!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Night my Friend. Need to go to bed soon. 

Early flight tomorrow morning! ! ! 

Sweet dream you all !!


----------



## T33's Torts

Steven! You're leaving already? ! Have a safe trip! Sweet dreams.


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> Good Night my Friend. Need to go to bed soon.
> 
> Early flight tomorrow morning! ! !
> 
> Sweet dream you all !!


 
Back to china already? 

I'm going to bed too. Night all!


----------



## tortoisetime565

I have so many HD hookups. I like Lowes better though.


----------



## T33's Torts

Night night Jess! 


StarSapphire22 said:


> Back to china already?
> 
> I'm going to bed too. Night all!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Night all. Im off to sleep


----------



## sageharmon

Did everyone go to bed??


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yes. I'm sleeping. Shhhhhhhhh.


----------



## sageharmon

WHATTTT??? I couldn't hear YOUUUU?


----------



## T33's Torts

Isaiah told me to go to sleep. But I'm a rebel so HA.


----------



## sageharmon

I'm going to bed in half an hour


----------



## StarSapphire22

I tried to go to sleep but my cats decided to have a 3-way, claws out, swiping at the face fight a la Lion King. Now my foots bleeding, and Hippo has a cut on her nose and Stormy has been kenneled for the night, and Lola is just sitting on my nightstand like wtf was that?!

We really need to have Stormy fixed. He peed in the hamper today. The hamper full of freshly washed clothes. He hasn't been marking (that we're aware of) just bothering his sisters now and then...but once the peeing starts, oh, he is so done.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep. Like we've said, males are calmer without their parts.. LOL.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Yep. Like we've said, males are calmer without their parts.. LOL.


I would know.......


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> I would know.......


Ick.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good morning! 
Pizza for breakfast


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Ick.


I think he's saying he's unclean with his part... Sounds kinda wrong


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> I think he's saying he's unclean with his part... Sounds kinda wrong


Yeah I don't think so.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I think he's saying he's unclean with his part... Sounds kinda wrong


I meant uncalm!!! Stupid autocorrect


----------



## Abdulla6169

Autocorrect is useless! I just turned it off...


----------



## Reptilelove

Morning all!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Good morning! Everyone sleep well? 

I swear we need a legit chat room. Maybe one with a bot moderator so we never have to talk to ourselves, haha.


----------



## lisa127

Good morning.


----------



## StarSapphire22

RosieRedfoot said:


> Good morning! Everyone sleep well?
> 
> I swear we need a legit chat room. Maybe one with a bot moderator so we never have to talk to ourselves, haha.


 
We would never ever leave!


----------



## StarSapphire22

StarSapphire22 said:


> Got some stuff for the wedding...various containers (silverware on the left, two middle are for flowers, long one is for napkins), some initials which I'll either be painting, glittering, or covering in moss (haven't decided yet), and a shower curtain that we'll be using for a photo booth backdrop!


 
Any votes on what I should cover the letters with? Moss would look super cool, but would be time consuming. Glitter would be cool and easy, but messy. Paint is easiest but probably the least exciting looking.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*​


----------



## Jacqui

The shower curtain is a clever idea.


----------



## Jacqui

Last night we had one heck of a light show going in the sky. I don't think the sky ever had a chance to get dark between one lightening and the next. Some very loud ones too. My animals were not as impressed with the show as I was. As I was driving home just before it hit here, I looked in my rearview mirror and there was a beautiful bolt going straight down to the ground and it lasted a long time.


----------



## Jacqui

Driving home last night, I also came upon a family of coons. Why those bratty animals have to be so darn cute is not fair. This group had Mom and three small ones over just past the center line and then on my side was a single one. Not sure how I managed to drive between the two groups and not hit any them, but I did.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> The shower curtain is a clever idea.


 
Thanks! I was looking at all these neat DIY ideas...then realized, hey, K.I.S.S.! And it just so happens to fit our theme/colors perfectly.


----------



## Telid

sageharmon said:


> No.
> I just grew like two pimples in an hour.....I am so blessed


I think those are called horns.


----------



## StarSapphire22

GUESS WHO JUST OFFICIALLY PAID FOR HER BOX TURTLE HATCHLINGS.


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> GUESS WHO JUST OFFICIALLY PAID FOR HER BOX TURTLE HATCHLINGS.


Baby boxies are the best!!


----------



## bouaboua

I'm a fool. I set my alarm clack an hour late so I missed my flight today. 

Please agree with me that I'm a fool!!!!!!

It cost me so much money to re-book for tomorrow.

Good Morning! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> GUESS WHO JUST OFFICIALLY PAID FOR HER BOX TURTLE HATCHLINGS.


Congrats! ! ! ! 

Pictures.....Please! ! ! of cause. when you receive them.


----------



## StarSapphire22

lisa127 said:


> Baby boxies are the best!!


 
Hence why I am getting five. Hahahahaha....



bouaboua said:


> Congrats! ! ! !
> 
> Pictures.....Please! ! ! of cause. when you receive them.


 
Of course! I'm thinking they will be here the 26th. Chris said the first EBT just hatched yesterday! Once a few more are out, I'll pick out the ones I want.


----------



## lisa127

bouaboua said:


> I'm a fool. I set my alarm clack an hour late so I missed my flight today.
> 
> Please agree with me that I'm a fool!!!!!!
> 
> It cost me so much money to re-book for tomorrow.
> 
> Good Morning! ! ! !


That sucks! So sorry.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Did the first coat of edging




And put our initials on it... Will be painted over but still wanted to put them in there.


----------



## sageharmon

Hey guys!!!


----------



## sageharmon

Telid said:


> I think those are called horns.


Nooooo 
I prefer the scientific term of zit


----------



## lisa127

sageharmon said:


> Hey guys!!!


Hi!


----------



## sageharmon

What's up


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> I'm a fool. I set my alarm clack an hour late so I missed my flight today.
> 
> Please agree with me that I'm a fool!!!!!!
> 
> It cost me so much money to re-book for tomorrow.
> 
> Good Morning! ! ! !


I've done that several times. 

I'm ready for the funeral. *sighs*


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> What's up


The sky!


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> I've done that several times.
> 
> I'm ready for the funeral. *sighs*


 
Love you girly. *hugs*


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Love you girly. *hugs*


  
I think I seriously injured my shoulder. I can't really.. move it.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> I think I seriously injured my shoulder. I can't really.. move it.


 
How'd ya do that?


----------



## T33's Torts

I fell asleep on bathroom floor tile- thingy. There has to be a word for it but I'm not remembering it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortoisetime565 said:


> Do you know the muffin man?


“Girl, you thought he was a man, but he was a muffin! His eyes are burning through the night as a result of him stuffin' ."
That muffin man?


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, I dropped my phone on my face last night! Twice. New record maybe.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

T33's Torts said:


> Ken, I dropped my phone on my face last night! Twice. New record maybe.


Likely serves you right for something the universe sees needs balancing out.


----------



## T33's Torts

"She doesn't eat bacon on Sundays"
"Hmm, yes, drop her phone... NOW."


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen and I were tooling down the road Saturday afternoon on fresh laid gravel. Cruising at about 50-55 miles per. A big doe deer jumped right into the road, and I had to take her out. Note to young drivers: always hit the animal. Never swerve to avoid it. Many times swerving will take you in the path of head on traffic or into a ditch or greater accident. 
I'm not happy I hit the deer, but I'm happy Karen and I were not hurt. My passenger front of my truck hurts a little. Grill gone, head lamp hanging.


----------



## sageharmon

Is your shoulder ok??


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken you killed Bambi. Although I'm glad you guys are alright.


----------



## T33's Torts

Night before last Charlie attacked a skunk. He went about his normal night time bathroom run, and saw a "cat" he carried out his cat-removal procedure (a few barks and then herding). Among all other chaos I had to buy twenty cans of tomato mush (and a bottle of special dog soap). He still smells but oh well.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm so glad my two have never found a skunk... They already stink most days just from their oils or scummy ditch water they can't avoid. 

Sandy on here suggested I use a shampoo called minksheen and it does work well to destink them and even helps repel fleas/mosquitoes to an extent. 

Ken be glad it was a deer and not a moose! My grandpa (truck driver) hit one in our pickup truck going by that same mentality. Good thing he was in a full size pickup not a sedan! 

Closest I've had was a deer crossing the road that I saw coming far from the side so I floored it and the deer leapt over the trunk of my car. Saw it in my rear view, even got pooped on.


----------



## sageharmon

I like the smell of skunk!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The worst part is I nailed her hard in the rear end. We turned around and found her and I dispatched her so she'd stop suffering.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Rob.harmon

I just woke up........


----------



## sageharmon

Is any body here???????


----------



## sageharmon

Rob.harmon said:


> I just woke up........


Cool.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning guys. Just got out of church. Hallelular praise DA lort. And all that. I need food.


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> I like the smell of skunk!!!!


Weirdo!


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> I just woke up........


Good morning!


----------



## tortoisetime565

I like the smell of gas and spray paint......


----------



## AZtortMom

I just got out of church too. We are headed to pick up a water heater. Yay!


----------



## tortoisetime565

AZtortMom said:


> I just got out of church too. We are headed to pick up a water heater. Yay!


Ooh! For water turtles?


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Weirdo!


We've been through this before! 
I'm NORMAL!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> We've been through this before!
> I'm NORMAL!!!


Hmmmm.... Sure...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Church is about to start here…


The High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday!!


----------



## AZtortMom

tortoisetime565 said:


> Ooh! For water turtles?


Nope. For my house


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Hmmmm.... Sure...


No really. Ask my mom


----------



## tortoisetime565

AZtortMom said:


> Nope. For my house


Booo!! Jk. Lol. Get one of the smart water ones they save money!


----------



## tortoisetime565

sageharmon said:


> No really. Ask my mom


Can you have her make an account too? Lol


----------



## StarSapphire22

Off to lunch with Tays family soon...then a butt-ton of errands again. Sigh. We had a nice quiet morning in bed though, just reading and pinterest-Ing and eating brownies and brainstorming some stuff for the wedding.


----------



## sageharmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> Can you have her make an account too? Lol


NOOOO. She doesn't like reptiles


----------



## sageharmon

So apparently jack and finn have two tortoises. 
We should invite them to the forum.


----------



## tortoisetime565

sageharmon said:


> NOOOO. She doesn't like reptiles





sageharmon said:


> So apparently jack and finn have two tortoises.
> We should invite them to the forum.


Waaaa! Who doesn't like reptiles!! 

Let's do ittt!


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> So apparently jack and finn have two tortoises.
> We should invite them to the forum.


They have a boxie named Herbert.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm hiding in the bathroom attempting to stop shaking.


----------



## Elohi

So I went to Walmart yesterday and the cashier asked me what the coconut fiber basket liners were. (I was purchasing 8 of them)
I said, well they line hanging baskets for plants and flowers but I use them for something entirely different. She seemed lost by their invented purpose and even more lost but intrigued by my different purpose comment. So I explained that I use them as tortoise huts. She took a step back from me with a freaked out look on her face and said, "you have turtles? How many turtles you have?!" I replied, "six." Her eyes got huge and she was said, "OMG. Girl six? What you do with six turtles?!" I said, "well they are pets, so I just take care of them." 
She then asked, " and you ain't scared of getting bit? Girl, I'd be scared of losing a finger!" I said, "well none of them really bite. They can but they don't. They are all tortoises and they are basically vegetarians." She then said, "WHAT?! How do know that? How do you know what they eat and don't? How do you know you ain't on the menu?" I politely replied that I've researched the species that I care for so I'm familiar with their diet. 

HOLY CRAP, what a conversation....


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL!


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> They have a boxie named Herbert.


I thought they had 2??


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> So I went to Walmart yesterday and the cashier asked me what the coconut fiber basket liners were. (I was purchasing 8 of them)
> I said, well they line hanging baskets for plants and flowers but I use them for something entirely different. She seemed lost by their invented purpose and even more lost but intrigued by my different purpose comment. So I explained that I use them as tortoise huts. She took a step back from me with a freaked out look on her face and said, "you have turtles? How many turtles you have?!" I replied, "six." Her eyes got huge and she was said, "OMG. Girl six? What you do with six turtles?!" I said, "well they are pets, so I just take care of them."
> She then asked, " and you ain't scared of getting bit? Girl, I'd be scared of losing a finger!" I said, "well none of them really bite. They can but they don't. They are all tortoises and they are basically vegetarians." She then said, "WHAT?! How do know that? How do you know what they eat and don't? How do you know you ain't on the menu?" I politely replied that I've researched the species that I care for so I'm familiar with their diet.
> 
> HOLY CRAP, what a conversation....



lol I have had a few conservations like thought. My next door neighbor was a sweet guy, but he was afraid my large male yellowfoot would hurt my children. I have (and this is much more often) had folks who knew and had had turtles or tortoises themselves in their past. Store conversations are always interesting.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I just got out of church too. We are headed to pick up a water heater. Yay!



What kind are you getting? Jeff and I started checking out the electric ones last time he was home.


----------



## Jacqui

Wednesday they closed down our RR crossing, so coming home I had to go a back way and chose the one with lots of curves and closer to the river. I got to the spot where I had found my antler and there nearby was a fawn standing checking out a patch of tall weeds. I stopped and watched him for a bit, but never saw his Mom. I then moved along slowly and there on the other side of the road, also near the creekbed, was another fawn laying there watching me. They were both pretty big size wise, but still had those spots.  I see deer all the time, but was rare for me to get to see fawns. These two make it three this year and all within the last month.


----------



## Elohi

Thankfully most of my neighbors already know in the crazy tortoise lady and we all find the humor in it hehehehe


----------



## tortoisetime565

My foot hurts extra awesomely today.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> What kind are you getting? Jeff and I started checking out the electric ones last time he was home.


We got a gas Kenmore 40 gallon tall water heater. It's an upgrade from the 30 gallon one we have now


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My boy and his lady came up to surprise us last night. As is our M.O. , he and I stayed up way too late catching up on things. They just left and I've got so much to do today, but we've already closed up the house and turned the AC on. I'm hoping it's nap time…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> We got a gas Kenmore 40 gallon tall water heater. It's an upgrade from the 30 gallon one we have now


Just remember to cut the power and drain it every 2 years and it should last for many years to come.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> My foot hurts extra awesomely today.


Isssssy!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm exsaughted and I haven't don't anything. I'm supposed to be going to lunch with my MIL and their family but I'm wasting time and foruming.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> I'm exsaughted and I haven't don't anything. I'm supposed to be going to lunch with my MIL and their family but I'm wasting time and foruming.


Where are you going for lunch? Get a tuna sandwich!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> I'm exsaughted and I haven't don't anything. I'm supposed to be going to lunch with my MIL and their family but I'm wasting time and foruming.



You should go.


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Where are you going for lunch? Get a tuna sandwich!!


I don't eat animals.  To her house I think. I dont recognize the address. Maybe to grandpa Finn's. I don't know. I'm dizzy and my eyes hurt.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> I don't eat animals.  To her house I think. I dontq recognize the address. Maybe to grandpa Finn's. I don't know. I'm dizzy and my eyes hurt.


Are you okay to drive?


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> I don't eat animals.  To her house I think. I dont recognize the address. Maybe to grandpa Finn's. I don't know. I'm dizzy and my eyes hurt.


Grandpa Finn? Or Jack?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Look at this. 2 zoo men tortoise enclosures light stands 2 CHEs and a stand for the tables for $170... I'm so tempted right now!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Grandpa Finn? Or Jack?


LOL. The old man.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Here's the pic forgot to add it... Lol


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Are you okay to drive?


Yep. I've got it.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm not hungry. I was given a plate of food but... yeah.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> I'm not hungry. I was given a plate of food but... yeah.


What's did you get?


----------



## T33's Torts

My mother in law made a bunch of stuffs.


----------



## sageharmon

YOU NEED TO EAT!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

You can't make me!!!


----------



## sageharmon

I will come there and force feed you through a tube!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just remember to cut the power and drain it every 2 years and it should last for many years to come.


Our existing one was installed in 2004 and they didn't take of it. 
We are all about taking of our stuff, so I'm sure this one will last about 20 years


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> I will come there and force feed you through a tube!!!!!


That's just mean!!!


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> That's just mean!!!


That's him lol


----------



## sageharmon

Heeeelllloooooo?


----------



## T33's Torts

Hiiiiiiiiiii?


----------



## sageharmon

What is up with tiff?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hi guys... Suddenly I can't catch my breath... I keep seeing starts like I'm gonna pass out... My lungs are burning


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm not sure. What is up with Basil?


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Hi guys... Suddenly I can't catch my breath... I keep seeing starts like I'm gonna pass out... My lungs are burning


Isaiah. Doctor. Please.  If you brole something, you could've infected things invisible beyond your skin, infected your blood or something, and yeah.  Issy.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Hi guys... Suddenly I can't catch my breath... I keep seeing starts like I'm gonna pass out... My lungs are burning


However that's what happens when I run after eating animals.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Isaiah. Doctor. Please.  If you brole something, you could've infected things invisible beyond your skin, infected your blood or something, and yeah.  Issy.





T33's Torts said:


> However that's what happens when I run after eating animals.


Ive just been cleaning the old house out.. I am kinds catching my breath... My stomach hurts now.. My foot is fine! No doctor!


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> I'm not sure. What is up with Basil?


Got a shower curtain


----------



## tortoisetime565

sageharmon said:


> Got a shower curtain


For a turtle or for you?


----------



## sageharmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> For a turtle or for you?


Both haha


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Mm sandwich for dinner. I'd share the other half with you Tiff. It had corn and avocado and beans and cheese on ciabatta. You need food even if you aren't hungry. Even if it's just a bite.

Finished painting the black ceiling though. So now catching up on breaking bad (and here) before bedtime!


----------



## Elohi

Gah! I was just in sprouts and some little old lady took ALL the organic dandelion greens. She had like 8 bunches of them and left NONE. I only needed two


----------



## bouaboua

Hello! ! !

Good afternoon All !! ! ! 

Wonderful weekend so far?? I sure hope so. I'm enjoy the one extra day at home.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Gah! I was just in sprouts and some little old lady took ALL the organic dandelion greens. She had like 8 bunches of them and left NONE. I only needed two


Maybe she has a tortoise…


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Maybe she has a tortoise…


That'll be future Monica!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey guys and ladies- --- hey dragon lady Tiff . Me and my boy went and picked up the red foot . Got to met Kevin and his family . Awesome people to put up with two red necks all day .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Speaking of rednecks, Mike, do you know where my duct tape is? I've got to fix the headlight assembly on the passenger side of the truck…


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Have you ever noticed the non duck-branded duct tape works better? 

Being a ducks fan you probably only buy the duck brand


----------



## T33's Torts

So I just spent the last 20 minutes explaining to a 4 year why she had to sit through a funeral today.  I'm not religious, but I told her basically that the angels couldn't wait to have Uncle Dylan. She seemed satisfied.  I'm sad.


----------



## mike taylor

Sorry Tiffany, Ken it's under the sink .


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Hey guys and ladies- --- hey dragon lady Tiff .


I was scolded by an old lady I don't know because I started the eulogy with "ladies, gentlemen and anyone in between".


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Sorry Tiffany, Ken it's under the sink .


I moved it. Check behind the cereal.


----------



## T33's Torts

Help I'm stuck and forced to socialize!
I want to go home and put on sweats and watch movies and cry with Charlie.


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> Help I'm stuck and forced to socialize!
> I want to go home and put on sweats and watch movies and cry with Charlie.


Tiff, you are pregnant and broken hearted JET, how could they hold it against you? You go take care of you.


----------



## Jacqui

I am not sure about where all of you live, but right now here the moon is really awesome. So glad I came up here to post, otherwise I might have missed seeing it in all it's glory. This is the top of the hill, so the view is wide open. At home (in a valley) I have trees that often get in the way of a great view.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Have you ever noticed the non duck-branded duct tape works better?
> 
> Being a ducks fan you probably only buy the duck brand



I never compared them, but then I do usually have the non name brand one.


----------



## mike taylor

Did you find the tape?


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Help I'm stuck and forced to socialize!
> I want to go home and put on sweats and watch movies and cry with Charlie.


We'll save you tiff! 
You should have slapped that old woman in the mouth!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

sageharmon said:


> We'll save you tiff!
> You should have slapped that old woman in the mouth!!!!



Not exactly funeral etiquette, nor showing respect for your elders (even if they are wrong).


----------



## sageharmon

Jacqui said:


> Not exactly funeral etiquette, nor showing respect for your elders (even if they are wrong).


I know I know I would be such a good manners teacher!


----------



## Jacqui

sageharmon said:


> I know I know I would be such a good manners teacher!


----------



## sageharmon

Jacqui said:


>


I'll take that as a yes!


----------



## mike taylor

When my aunt passed I didn't what to be around anyone not even my wife . Don't really like talking about it but it helps with the pain you fill . It will be easier in time . He's with you even if you can't see him . I believe that he is watching over you and your baby .


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> Not exactly funeral etiquette, nor showing respect for your elders (even if they are wrong).


I agree with ya Jacqui, although I would've loved to!


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> When my aunt passed I didn't what to be around anyone not even my wife . Don't really like talking about it but it helps with the pain you fill . It will be easier in time . He's with you even if you can't see him . I believe that he is watching over you and your baby .


I'm glad you're talking people again! Otherwise I wouldn't get to be the Dragon Lady!


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> I agree with ya Jacqui, although I would've loved to!


Follow your heart!


----------



## Jacqui

sageharmon said:


> I'll take that as a yes!



The you would be wrong.


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Follow your heart!


Good advice Basil. But my heart usually stays in my chest..


----------



## Jacqui

Just looked out the car's back window and what a beautiful and colorful sunset tonight.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hey guys! Tiff message me!


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Good advice Basil. But my heart usually stays in my chest..


Same. Or my mouth or butthole!


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay Issy. My Facebook locked me out (?)...


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Okay Issy. My Facebook locked me out (?)...


You had a fb for 1 day... And you already locked out.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Okay Issy. My Facebook locked me out (?)...


I got locked out of my house once


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> You had a fb for 1 day... And you already locked out.


Shut up Isaiah!


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> I got locked out of my house once


I've done that soooo many times!


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> I've done that soooo many times!


The worst is when look in the window and you can see your keys on the table!


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Shut up Isaiah!


Fix it so we can chat!!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Fix it so we can chat!!


Ugh! What'd you say to me yesterday? It goes two ways! I don't take orders from no man!


----------



## jaizei

T33's Torts said:


> I've done that soooo many times!



Phone. Keys. Gum.


----------



## T33's Torts

jaizei said:


> Phone. Keys. Gum.


Usually everything's in my bag. But sometimes.. not.


----------



## sageharmon

I have a grey hair!!!!!


----------



## tortdad

I had a good time today finishing my tort house with mike and his son Mathew. 

We had Mathew test out the house for us. 



Then I decided to give it a nice coat of black paint. 



My 3 year old wanted to go for a ride. He was saying Geddy up. Hal jordon just kept walking around eating and didn't ever care Noah was there. 



Hal is a big boy but couldn't give me a ride too 




Here's Hal in his new crib


----------



## Kerryann

Ok now I have to catch up. What has gone on while I was on a three day brewery tour?


----------



## tortdad

sageharmon said:


> I have a grey hair!!!!!



Welcome to the club, it's not so bad. I started getting grey hairs in my early 20's. The worst was when I found my 1st gray chest hair a year ago. I will probably pass out when I find them lower.


----------



## T33's Torts

Those pictures are priceless! Ahh, Mike's son makes an excellent tortoise.


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> I have a grey hair!!!!!


I have a streak of silver ish hair.


----------



## lisa127

Kerryann said:


> Ok now I have to catch up. What has gone on while I was on a three day brewery tour?


I haven't been here either, so I'm lost too.


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> So I just spent the last 20 minutes explaining to a 4 year why she had to sit through a funeral today.  I'm not religious, but I told her basically that the angels couldn't wait to have Uncle Dylan. She seemed satisfied.  I'm sad.


I'm so sorry for your loss tiff


----------



## lisa127

Me, too Tiff. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Looks like a nice tortoise pen and house! 

Ceiling is black now:


It is a matte finish and eats all light

Work again tomorrow. They changed our parking lot to a further out one (again). Options are park a mile away free and walk, or pay $60 a paycheck to park half a mile away. Seriously...


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> Those pictures are priceless! Ahh, Mike's son makes an excellent tortoise.


He makes a good brick stacker too!


----------



## jaizei

RosieRedfoot said:


> Looks like a nice tortoise pen and house!
> 
> Ceiling is black now:
> View attachment 91359
> 
> It is a matte finish and eats all light
> 
> Work again tomorrow. They changed our parking lot to a further out one (again). Options are park a mile away free and walk, or pay $60 a paycheck to park half a mile away. Seriously...



Did you see this?:
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...ial-so-dark-that-you-cant-see-it-9602504.html


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> Did you see this?:
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...ial-so-dark-that-you-cant-see-it-9602504.html


I want a car to be like that.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> He makes a good brick stacker too!


Does he get a union break?


----------



## Kerryann

Here are some pics of the progress of Mikeys bar and a cute pic of us during drunken weekend.







Mikes first customer




Me and my Mikey


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> Does he get a union break?



Hell no, get back to work boy! He got pizza and soda break.


----------



## sageharmon

tortdad said:


> Welcome to the club, it's not so bad. I started getting grey hairs in my early 20's. The worst was when I found my 1st gray chest hair a year ago. I will probably pass out when I find them lower.


Ok....that's just inapropro! 
I actually want a full head of grey hair by the time I'm 21


----------



## mike taylor

Man you painted that house fast!


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Ok....that's just inapropro!
> I actually want a full head of grey hair by the time I'm 21


That's weird Mr Normal.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Man you painted that house fast!


Some people actually ENJOY painting!


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> That's weird Mr Normal.


You're right. I should want a full head of white!


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> Some people actually ENJOY painting!


Not so much me


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> You're right. I should want a full head of white!


 I literally have only a streak of silver. Its cool because that's the only place.


----------



## T33's Torts

Kerryann said:


> Not so much me


Shhhhhhh....!


----------



## Elohi

I have grey hair that refuses to take color. #wtfalienhair


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> I literally have only a streak of silver. Its cool because that's the only place.


I only have one strand of grey 
Like only ONE FRICKEN HAIR!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

No painting for me! I hate painting! I don't know why but I hate it .


----------



## lisa127

I have lots of grey hair, but I dye it dark brown (my natural color when I was young). I'm lazy about touching it up though, so sometimes I end up with a couple of inches of new growth of grey on the roots. Pretty ugly looking.


----------



## Elohi

sageharmon said:


> I only have one strand of grey
> Like only ONE FRICKEN HAIR!!!!


I know the secret to a lot of grey....


----------



## sageharmon

Elohi said:


> I know the secret to a lot of grey....


WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT!!!?!?!?!?!???????


----------



## Elohi

sageharmon said:


> WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT!!!?!?!?!?!???????


Children. Becoming a parent will grey your hair faster than anything else on the planet, aside from becoming a US president...that's pretty effective too. Lol.


----------



## sageharmon

Elohi said:


> Children. Becoming a parent will grey your hair faster than anything else on the planet, aside from becoming a US president...that's pretty effective too. Lol.


That's funny. I was just talking about how Obamas hair has gotten to FRICKING grey since he became president with da bro! 
I might have to get me some children. 
Does anyone know a reputable breeder?


----------



## lisa127

I found my first grey hair at 25 when I was pregnant with my oldest daughter.


----------



## sageharmon

lisa127 said:


> I found my first grey hair at 25 when I was pregnant with my oldest daughter.


I'm not gonna become pregnant anytime soon. Sorry


----------



## lisa127

sageharmon said:


> That's funny. I was just talking about how Obamas hair has gotten to FRICKING grey since he became president with da bro!
> I might have to get me some children.
> Does anyone know a reputable breeder?


I'd let you borrow mine, but I think they are older than you or at least about the same age. Not really sure how old you are...lol


----------



## sageharmon

Oh haha. I'm 19


----------



## lisa127

sageharmon said:


> Oh haha. I'm 19


Yeah, that wouldn't work. One is definitely older than you, and the other might be depending on when your birthday is.


----------



## Rob.harmon

sageharmon said:


> Oh haha. I'm 19


Same


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> I'm not gonna become pregnant anytime soon. Sorry


LOL!


----------



## sageharmon

lisa127 said:


> Yeah, that wouldn't work. One is definitely older than you, and the other might be depending on when your birthday is.


August 21st


----------



## lisa127

sageharmon said:


> I'm not gonna become pregnant anytime soon. Sorry


Umm....I wouldn't think so!!


----------



## Rob.harmon

sageharmon said:


> August 21st


Same


----------



## lisa127

sageharmon said:


> August 21st


Oh, well why didn't you just say about to turn 20 then...lol.


----------



## sageharmon

Rob.harmon said:


> Same


Please stop;(


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Same


What a coincidence!


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> What a coincidence!


Don't encourage it


----------



## tortoisetime565

My messages won't load. Fix it!!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> My messages won't load. Fix it!!


It doesn't like you.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> It doesn't like you.


Why?! I am nothing but nice to them!


----------



## sageharmon

L


Look at da moon!


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm going to sleep.. Night all!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Good night Issy!


----------



## Elohi

It's the brightest of the 3 super moons this year. My hippy *** is about to go outside and stare at it. LOL


----------



## sageharmon

Elohi said:


> It's the brightest of the 3 super moons this year. My hippy *** is about to go outside and stare at it. LOL


I SAW A SHOOTING STAR AND MADE A WISH FOR MY BEST FRIEND AND THEN SHE TEXTED ME BACK SAYING SHE SAW A SHOOTING STAR AND THAT SHE MADE A WISH FOR ME IS IT A SIGN!?


----------



## Elohi

sageharmon said:


> I SAW A SHOOTING STAR AND MADE A WISH FOR MY BEST FRIEND AND THEN SHE TEXTED ME BACK SAYING SHE SAW A SHOOTING STAR AND THAT SHE MADE A WISH FOR ME IS IT A SIGN!?


I don't know but that's pretty awesome LOL


----------



## sageharmon

Should I marry her?


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Should I marry her?


Ummm yeah.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Ummm yeah.


Lol.....idk 
I've been thinking about it


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Lol.....idk
> I've been thinking about it


I'm sort of a terrible role model, but hey! Go for it!


----------



## Elohi

sageharmon said:


> Lol.....idk
> I've been thinking about it


At your age, if you're thinking about marrying a girl, you probably better. That in itself is a sign. No shooting stars needed lol. 
I'm only kind of kidding on that part but I'm not kidding when I say, FOLLOW YOUR HEART.


----------



## T33's Torts

MONICA HIS HEART STAYS IN HIS CHEST.


----------



## T33's Torts

The first time a guy asked me out he said he wished on a star that I'd say yes. I told him when we see a star it DIED 8 million years ago.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> MONICA HIS HEART STAYS IN HIS CHEST.


And my butthole!


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> And my butthole!


Yeah don't include that in your marriage proposal. LOL.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Yeah don't include that in your marriage proposal. LOL.


Well. She DOES like my butt....I'm not so sure about the hole though......


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Well. She DOES like my butt....I'm not so sure about the hole though......


Well congratulations Basil..


----------



## T33's Torts

Guys Rixton are awesome.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Well congratulations Basil..


TMI?


----------



## T33's Torts

Very close.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm looking for The Red Band Society. Its going to be awesome.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> I'm looking for The Red Band Society. Its going to be awesome.


What's that?


----------



## T33's Torts

An awesome TV show about teenagers in a hospital living their lives within their ward.


----------



## T33's Torts

@tortoisetime565 your girl Chloe Grace is going to be amazing in If I Stay. I loved the book, can't wait for the movie! And they changed The Giver! He doesn't get selected.  He goes to find the Giver.  Not looking forward to it, although 'jonas' is hot.


----------



## sageharmon

Goodnight guys!


----------



## Rob.harmon

Hey guys. Should I wake up my brother to **** him off!?
#imactuallyevil


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Hey guys. Should I wake up my brother to **** him off!?
> #imactuallyevil


Obviously yes!


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Obviously yes!


Will do!


----------



## Rob.harmon

Ugh I can't post vids here?


----------



## T33's Torts

Not unless you post through YouTube.


----------



## T33's Torts

That's what he gets for going to sleep so early!


----------



## Rob.harmon

We kayak and have to get up at 5 every morning, so he feels like it's his job to go to bed early......but we all know he is a *****!


----------



## Rob.harmon

He ain't happy


----------



## T33's Torts

I literally LOL'ed! You guys are hilarious! Now you need to watch your a$$, because karma's a *****.


----------



## T33's Torts

I used to get up early to run before school, but then I discovered the wonder of sleeping in and staying up late.


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> I literally LOL'ed! You guys are hilarious! Now you need to watch your a$$, because karma's a *****.


This is his karma!!!! Fun fact....in 11th grade he broke both my arms;(


----------



## T33's Torts

You don't understand the definition of "fun". If it were me, the entire school would know about that super embarrassing baby pic.


----------



## Rob.harmon

I don't really have that many baby pics.....neither does he lol


----------



## Elohi

Rob.harmon said:


> This is his karma!!!! Fun fact....in 11th grade he broke both my arms;(


Dude?!!! How? Ouch!


----------



## Rob.harmon

Elohi said:


> Dude?!!! How? Ouch!


He twisted them


----------



## T33's Torts

Done with your hippy moon observation?


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> He twisted them


Ouch!


----------



## Rob.harmon

Kinda. It really didn't hurt as much as I though it would. 
Getting your ear pierced hurts more


----------



## T33's Torts

No! Breaking things hurts wayyy more than piercings! I would know!


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> Done with your hippy moon observation?


Haha yep. Sat out there until I was blissfully relaxed. I should learn how to *really* meditate, that may be very useful.


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> No! Breaking things hurts wayyy more than piercings! I would know!


I wouldn't haha. 
Now IM going to bed!
Good night!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

My right ears pierced 4 times, all together they don't hurt as much as when I broke my arm! The belly piercing DEFINITELY hurt more! And I don't even wear it anymore. Suckage.


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> I wouldn't haha.
> Now IM going to bed!
> Good night!!!


Night night. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> My right ears pierced 4 times, all together they don't hurt as much as when I broke my arm! The belly piercing DEFINITELY hurt more! And I don't even wear it anymore. Suckage.


Idk.....I kinda want gauges......but I'd only get them if Sage did


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Idk.....I kinda want gauges......but I'd only get them if Sage did


That's where I draw the line. Not my thing.


----------



## Rob.harmon

Lol. Idk just a thought


----------



## Rob.harmon

Yaaaa. I'm not going to bed


----------



## T33's Torts

I have a distaste for sleeping.


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> I have a distaste for sleeping.


I'm sure you do. I'm really sorry about that..
If it helps, I have a distaste for dark forested areas. They scare the pee out of me


----------



## T33's Torts

I love forests and nature in general.  I'll go hide in a dark forested area if you'll sleep for me!


----------



## Rob.harmon

Ewwwww! I draw the line at dark forests with demon creatures living in them waiting to grab you with their long moist fingers!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm scared of the dark so you've got something there. But I used to say I'm afraid of growing up, but its not so bad.


----------



## Rob.harmon

I would kinda know. I'm super crazy scared of demon creatures. 
And deformed small people


----------



## T33's Torts

You know those long-fingered, creepy crawly, slimy, 3 eyed monsters? They're coming to get you tonight, Robert..


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> You know those long-fingered, creepy crawly, slimy, 3 eyed monsters? They're coming to get you tonight, Robert..


The long fingers part? STOP THAT


----------



## T33's Torts

Its not sleeping I'm scared of. I don't like dreaming, and I don't like dping things subconsciously. Scary.


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> The long fingers part? STOP THAT


I had a joke bout that but its not forum- appropriate.


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Its not sleeping I'm scared of. I don't like dreaming, and I don't like dping things subconsciously. Scary.


I can see that...let's a have a competition


----------



## Rob.harmon

I bet I can stay up longer than you


----------



## T33's Torts

Doubt it.


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't sleep so... Bring it.


----------



## Rob.harmon

YOU WANNA GO?


----------



## T33's Torts

See, the cool part is that you have to be up at 5 tomorrow, and I don't.


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> YOU WANNA GO?


Duh!


----------



## Rob.harmon

Maybe I'll pull an all nighter
Not so clever now? Huh????


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm gonna PM you, I don't feel likw spamming chat.


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Maybe I'll pull an all nighter
> Not so clever now? Huh????


I'm obviously still more clever than you are! Check your convo's.


----------



## tortdad

So who won the staying awake the longest


----------



## T33's Torts

We're both still up. How's the big tort settling in?


----------



## tortdad

He's doing fine. Eating and acting normal. He went in his new house and everything


----------



## tortdad

It's 2:50 and I just realized my water sprinkler has been on since about 9:00


----------



## T33's Torts

Cool! When I picked up my walking mountain it was raining. So he pretty much hated for the first week or so.

And they bet, I'm gonna beat his ***.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortdad said:


> It's 2:50 and I just realized my water sprinkler has been on since about 9:00


I forgot to water today.  I've done that countless times! So you're okay.


----------



## tortdad

Butter cup is going to suffer tomorrow because of this bet


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep and I'm not. Haha! Basil isn't gonna be happy either.


----------



## tortdad

Well, back to beddy buy for me

Good night all


----------



## T33's Torts

Good night Kevin! I cant helo but to think of Up! "Kevin's a girl?!"


----------



## tortdad

Never seen that movie


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortdad said:


> So who won the staying awake the longest


I WON I WON I WON


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone  happy Monday


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Huzzah, back to the grind! G'morning!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Kerryann

Sadly I'm awake and already working. In good news thou I slept like a rock. Normally I sleep more like a baby, up every few hours.
I have this issue with exercising where if I exercise too early in the day I'm so physically drained my performance suffers. I get all weak, sweaty, and feel like passing out. This weekend my best home girl was over and as we were having lunch and shopping I mentioned it too her. I mean it even makes it harder for me to shop. She looked up my prescriptions and two of them have a side effect of exercise intolerance. I had never heard of that. She's a pharmacist so she is super smart!!


----------



## lisa127

good morning.


----------



## mike taylor

You filling the pain Kevin?


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> You filling the pain Kevin?


 Hell yeah, been feeling it since Friday you?


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!*


----------



## Elohi

Tiff, I sure hope you're sleeping.


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Hell yeah, been feeling it since Friday you?


Yes filling my age . Haha


----------



## Elohi

I have a ton to do to get my is ready for a trip and thoroughly clean my house because I hate coming home from a trip to a messy house sooo.... Ttyl.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning guys. Chat got interesting when I went to sleep... Lol. Time to get up, work a 9 hour shift with a hurt foot. Then drive 30 mins to turn work shirts at my old job. Yay!!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Yes filling my age . Haha



Multiply that by 10 and that's how I feel


----------



## T33's Torts

Elohi said:


> Tiff, I sure hope you're sleeping.


I'm up now.


----------



## Elohi

Leopard breakfast. 
#noms


----------



## sibi

Good morning everyone! I've not been feeling much like chatting lately. But, I'm back now  I didn't read all the posts for the past week. Just can't do it, so, please just recap for me if you want. Thanks.


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> View attachment 91406
> 
> 
> Leopard breakfast.
> #noms


That's just beautiful! It would only be an appetizer foe my torts


----------



## Elohi

sibi said:


> That's just beautiful!



They might be just a *little bit* spoiled LOL. But I'm going to be gone for a long weekend and they won't get soaked or pampered or babied. I'm going miss them badly. It'll be the first time I've left them in someone else's care as opposed to taking them with me.


----------



## Elohi

sibi said:


> That's just beautiful! It would only be an appetizer foe my torts


I do sometimes have to feed them a second time. But this plate is actually a big plate, the greens are piled high and the hibiscus is HUGE.


----------



## StarSapphire22

It's definitely time for Stormy to get fixed. We haven't felt a need to yet, since other than some random bouts of squirreliness, being intact hasn't been an issue...and we figured he's got 99 problems with his hips and all that, but at least having his testicles ripped out wasn't one of them. But it's like someone flipped a switch...in the last three days, he sprayed a hamper (with clean clothes in it), my brand new palette of eyeshadow, and our oldest kitty Hippo. Yep, he actually sprayed her. He's also given her two cuts on her face, and she is miserable and terrified of everything except for Taylor and I. Sorry, Stormy, we're calling PAAWS today, and it looks like now you got 100 problems.


----------



## Elohi

Cat balls are just trouble makers. He will be better off after he recovers.


----------



## sibi

Hi Jess. Yep, his demeanor will definitely change for the better.


----------



## mike taylor

You ladies! Why take his little balls from him? Just let him go tom cating around he will come home a new cat.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Can I put neosporin on Hippo's chin? Her cut is looking maybe a little funky. It's hard to tell.


----------



## StarSapphire22

StarSapphire22 said:


> Can I put neosporin on Hippo's chin? Her cut is looking maybe a little funky. It's hard to tell.



Never mind, found my own answer! http://veterinary.answers.com/cats/treating-your-cats-with-neosporin


----------



## sibi

mike taylor said:


> You ladies! Why take his little balls from him? Just let him go tom cating around he will come home a new cat.


Cause those"little balls" between his legs cause so much trouble for everyone around him Lol


----------



## StarSapphire22

mike taylor said:


> You ladies! Why take his little balls from him? Just let him go tom cating around he will come home a new cat.



Because he peed on my favorite cat and then raped her! Even assuming he would come back somehow if I let him outside, I'm not gonna let him go all Game of Thrones on the poor unsuspecting neighborhood felines.


----------



## sageharmon

Hello world!


----------



## sibi

sageharmon said:


> Hello world!


Hi My name is Sylvia. What's yours?


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Because he peed on my favorite cat and then raped her! Even assuming he would come back somehow if I let him outside, I'm not gonna let him go all Game of Thrones on the poor unsuspecting neighborhood felines.


Besides that, no one wants to encourage the birth of more stray cats in this world!


----------



## sageharmon

sibi said:


> Hi My name is Sylvia. What's yours?


Sage.....but people call me Basil


----------



## tortdad

sageharmon said:


> Sage.....but people call me Basil



We call his twin brother Buttercup


----------



## sageharmon

tortdad said:


> We call his twin brother Buttercup


Wait....we're actually doing that?


----------



## tortdad

sageharmon said:


> Wait....we're actually doing that?


Damn skippy!


1.0? Redfoot (Spike)
1.0? Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 male Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortdad said:


> Damn skippy!
> 
> 
> 1.0? Redfoot (Spike)
> 1.0? Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 male Sulcata (Hal Jordan)



YOU NAMED YOUR SULCATA HAL JORDAN?! YOU ARE SO FREAKING COOL!


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> YOU NAMED YOUR SULCATA HAL JORDAN?! YOU ARE SO FREAKING COOL!



I painted his house black and my wife is going to write his name on it and add some green lantern symbols on it She picked his name.




1.0? Redfoot (Spike)
1.0? Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 male Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## StarSapphire22

You picked an awesome wife.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Poor Stormy just wants to cuddle with Mommy today, but Hippo keeps growling and hissing at him, so he's just hiding under the bed and occasionally being brave enough to headbonk my foot that's dangling over the edge...then runs back under.


----------



## tortdad




----------



## sibi

F


sageharmon said:


> Sage.....but people call me Basil



Funny I think I'll call you sage cause it will help me remember your name since it's part of your user name.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good evening


----------



## sageharmon

AbdullaAli said:


> Good evening


It's like 8:50am here:0


----------



## Abdulla6169

I saw this weed-filled rooftop, I felt like a tort deserved to live there  lol!


----------



## sibi

Good evening to you Abdullah


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Good evening to you Abdullah


Good morning to you!


----------



## tortdad

that's a sweet roof


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> F
> 
> 
> Funny I think I'll call you sage cause it will help me remember your name since it's part of your user name.


Sage is an herb, and so is Basil. Rob is his brother, and Kevin calls hom buttercup.


----------



## sageharmon

So. Robert beat you, huh?


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> Sage is an herb, and so is Basil. Rob is his brother, and Kevin calls hom buttercup.


 We are all going to call him Buttercup


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> So. Robert beat you, huh?


Yes Basil but out of the 3 of us you lost.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortdad said:


> We are all going to call him Buttercup


Gotcha.


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> Yes Basil but out of the 3 of us you lost.



I was betting on you Tiff  


1.0? Redfoot (Spike)
1.0? Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 male Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Gotcha.


No


----------



## T33's Torts

tortdad said:


> I was betting on you Tiff


 He had to be up early this morning, it would've been rude for me to keep him up!


----------



## sageharmon

I bet I can beat everyone tonight though


----------



## T33's Torts

I have work tomorrow so yeah, you probably could!


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> I have work tomorrow so yeah, you probably could!


It's onnnn!


----------



## T33's Torts

Fine but if I get fired its on you to pay me.


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> No


Yes.


----------



## Abdulla6169

If he doesn't like buttercup, maybe Robin hood . Just kidding Buttercup is awesome


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Fine but if I get fired its on you to pay me.


Make him do it!


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Yes.


No
Seven seconds....


----------



## Abdulla6169

Rob.harmon said:


> No
> Seven seconds....


Yes


----------



## T33's Torts

One time I was so tired I spelled my name wrong... Like, who does that?!? Oh wait. I do.


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> No
> Seven seconds....


Yes, sir buttercup.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> One time I was so tired I spelled my name wrong... Like, who does that?!? Oh wait. I do.


My family name gets spelled wrong, I spell it correctly but they put it in wrong... It's annoying, they usually like substituting letter


----------



## Rob.harmon

AbdullaAli said:


> Yes


No


----------



## Abdulla6169

Rob.harmon said:


> No


Yes


----------



## Rob.harmon

AbdullaAli said:


> Yes


No


----------



## Abdulla6169

Rob.harmon said:


> No


Yes


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay its fine. No buttercup.





We'll call ya Rosemary.


----------



## Rob.harmon

AbdullaAli said:


> Yes


You wanna go? I can do this all day...


----------



## tortdad

Rob.harmon said:


> You wanna go? I can do this all day...



Calm down buttercup 


1.0? Redfoot (Spike)
1.0? Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 male Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> Okay its fine. No buttercup.
> 
> Yes buttercup
> Don't cave in tiff
> 
> 
> 
> We'll call ya Rosemary.





1.0? Redfoot (Spike)
1.0? Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 male Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## T33's Torts

Kevin, is the '?' By the m/f/u ratio thing for unknown? That's usually the last digit. Like, I have 2 little sulcata and I don't know if they're m/f, and I have Tank who's obviously male. So... 1.0.2.


----------



## StarSapphire22

These Harmon boys are feisty little things.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Rob.harmon said:


> You wanna go? I can do this all day...


Um, if i do it all day you wont be online (time differences)... So I'll have to stay up all night (thats your day), but during our day your asleep  I appreciate the challenge Rosemary


----------



## Rob.harmon

AbdullaAli said:


> Um, if i do it all day you wont be online (time differences)... So I'll have to stay up all night (thats your day), but during our day your asleep  I appreciate the challenge Rosemary


Anytime buddy


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> Kevin, is the '?' By the m/f/u ratio thing for unknown? That's usually the last digit. Like, I have 2 little sulcata and I don't know if they're m/f, and I have Tank who's obviously male. So... 1.0.2.


 So what do I put if I only have 1 and I don't know if its m/f yet? o.o.1


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> These Harmon boys are feisty little things.


 You mean the Harmony Twins  Can we call you that Rosemary & Basil?


----------



## T33's Torts

tortdad said:


> So what do I put if I only have 1 and I don't know if its m/f yet? o.o.1


Yep, 0.0.1


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortdad said:


> So what do I put if I only have 1 and I don't know if its m/f yet? o.o.1



Yes. For instance, I have Littlefoot who's one, and will be getting my brand new boxie hatchlings soon. So mine would be:

o.o.1 Eastern Hermanns (Littlefoot)
0.0.5 Eastern Box Turtles (Pippin, Luna, Sprout, Willow, and Echo)

If I included my cats (one male, 2 females) it would be:

1.2.0 Cats (Stormy, Hippo, and Lola)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> 1.0? Redfoot (Spike)
> 1.0? Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 male Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Its 0.01 Redfoot 
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot
1.0.0 male Sulcata


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> You mean the Harmony Twins  Can we call you that Rosemary & Basil?


We're not doing that cuz it sounds like some circus side show.


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> Its 0.01 Redfoot
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot
> 1.0.0 male Sulcata


You don't have to write male there.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> We're not doing that cuz it sounds like some circus side show.


So anyone have a good nickname for them?
The Botanicals? I cant think of anything...


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't have a problem with Basil and Buttercup.


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> We're not doing that cuz it sounds like some circus side show.


We dressed up at a two headed person for Halloween once


----------



## tortdad

better?


----------



## tortdad

Rob.harmon said:


> We dressed up at a two headed person for Halloween once


 this year you should dress up as a 2 headed tortoise


----------



## Rob.harmon

Butter


----------



## T33's Torts

Now I don't see your signature.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> I don't have a problem with Basil and Buttercup.



Sounds like a children's book. 

"Basil and Buttercup were two adorable, fluffy bunny rabbits...and not only were they brothers, they were the best of friends! Basil liked to go frolicking through the woods, and while he and Buttercup were hopping along one day, they met a turtle! 
'Turtle,' Buttercup said, 'Why do you wear a shell?'
Basil, who knew all about turtles from his many adventures, hopped up and down because he knew the answer! 'He wears a shell to protect himself!' Basil said. 
'Basil is right,' said Turtle. 'My shell protects me from the big creatures in the forest.'
And so the two brothers continued frolicking through the woods, knowing more about turtles than before!
THE END."


----------



## T33's Torts

I LOVE THAT JESSICA!!!! Except Buttercup is deathly afraid of the forest.


----------



## T33's Torts

Jess you should be a children's book author.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Jess you should be a children's book author.



That would be such an easy job. You just get to make up nonsense. 

But I can't draw, and everyone knows the pictures are the best part!


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortdad said:


> this year you should dress up as a 2 headed tortoise


Ok. ITS ON!!!
Although it isssss kinda wierd for two sweaty 20 year old to be taped together and dressed in the same pair of pants, but ok


----------



## T33's Torts

I would offer to help, but my elephants look like chubby horses with trunks.


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Ok. ITS ON


Buttercup and Basil: the multi headed tortoise.


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Buttercup and Basil: the multi headed tortoise.


How about no.....idk maybe


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh my god! My dad just dropped off (literally, dropped it off, left, then texted me) what used to be my acoustic taylor.    What the hell is wrong with some people?! A guitar should never be able to fit in a 12x18 box. Ever.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Oh my god! My dad just dropped off (literally, dropped it off, left, then texted me) what used to be my acoustic taylor.


Why? Thats sad


----------



## Rob.harmon

Shouldn't you be happy?


----------



## T33's Torts

That he tore apart my guitar? I don't _think _so.


----------



## Rob.harmon

OH NOOOO! THAT ROYALLY SUCKS PENIS!


----------



## tortdad

wth happened to it


----------



## tortdad

Rob.harmon said:


> OH NOOOO! THAT ROYALLY SUCKS PENIS!


 So your saying that royally buttercups

lol, Sage did say to be mean to you


----------



## StarSapphire22

Rob.harmon said:


> OH NOOOO! THAT ROYALLY SUCKS PENIS!



Woah, did the profanity filter break?


----------



## T33's Torts

I left it at their house because I was supposed to help my sister with a music project tomorrow, but I guess he decided not? I don't know.


----------



## StarSapphire22

*****

Nope still works.


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortdad said:


> So your saying that royally buttercups
> 
> lol, Sage did say to be mean to you


I know he did. And yes!


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Woah, did the profanity filter break?


Uhh no. The filter doesn't catch words that can be used in ways other than cussing.


----------



## Rob.harmon

StarSapphire22 said:


> *****
> 
> Nope still works.


Lolxzzzz try it CAPS


----------



## Rob.harmon

Just kidding.......


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Uhh no. The filter doesn't catch words that can be used in ways other than cussing.



Durrrrr.


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Just kidding.......


You're gonna get in trouble Buttercup! I'm gonna laugh when you get scolded by a mod. You're lucky Jacqui and Yvonne aren't here atm.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Rob.harmon said:


> OH NOOOO! THAT ROYALLY SUCKS PENIS!


You _should fix that, parents & newbies don't like seeing that unfiltered...
So if you're trying to say that make it: P*nis.
You can also say sh*t for example, as long as you put those stars on the vowels... Your new so try better next time _


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> You're gonna get in trouble Buttercup! I'm gonna laugh when you get scolded by a mod. You're lucky Jacqui and Yvonne aren't here atm.



Fo realsies.


----------



## tortdad

Rob.harmon said:


> I know he did. And yes!


 when did you guys turn 20? Im trying to see if you guys are older than my twin boys, they turned 20 July 9th


----------



## StarSapphire22

Their birthday is August 21st. Day before my wedding!


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> You _should fix that, parents & newbies don't like seeing that unfiltered...
> So if you're trying to say that make it: P*nis.
> You can also say sh*t for example, as long as you put those stars on the vowels... Your new so try better next time _


No because penis can be used scientifically.


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortdad said:


> when did you guys turn 20? Im trying to see if you guys are older than my twin boys, they turned 20 July 9th


We turn 20 on the 21st!


----------



## tortdad

That is the worst day ever! the 21st is the 7 year anniversary of the worst day of my life. It will be cool for you to turn 21 on the 21st though


----------



## tortdad

That's how I use mine


----------



## T33's Torts

tortdad said:


> That is the worst day ever! the 21st is the 7 year anniversary of the worst day of my life. It will be cool for you to turn 21 on the 21st though


Is that the day you realized you're a middle aged man? (Nerdfigheria reference, dftba)


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> No because penis can be used scientifically.


I still think something should be covered, I'm sure a lot of parents wouldn't like their kids reading something like what Rosemary wrote... Am I wrong, or how would you filter that?  thanks!


----------



## tortdad

Rob.harmon said:


> We turn 20 on the 21st!


 so mine are a few weeks older. Cool. My boys are fraternal tho


----------



## T33's Torts

tortdad said:


> That's how I use mine


Use your what?


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> I still think something should be covered, I'm sure a lot of parents wouldn't like their kids reading something like what Rosemary wrote... Am I wrong, or how would you filter that?  thanks!


This is just the pretend chat. Its pretty much all light hearted fun.


----------



## Rob.harmon

AbdullaAli said:


> I still think something should be covered, I'm sure a lot of parents wouldn't like their kids reading something like what Rosemary wrote... Am I wrong, or how would you filter that?  thanks!


I would probably filter it like this......
Penis penis penis penis penis!!!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Am I the only one that gets shaky legs when look down from a high point?


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortdad said:


> so mine are a few weeks older. Cool. My boys are fraternal tho


I know fraternal quadruplet girls


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> I would probably filter it like this......
> Penis penis penis penis penis!!!!!!


LOL. Jacqui's gonna hate you Buttercup.


----------



## Abdulla6169

The mods are gonna ask themselves:
Why does he like that word so much ? lol...


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> Is that the day you realized you're a middle aged man? (Nerdfigheria reference, dftba)


 

Aug 21st 2007 was the date a 93 year old man crossed over a double yellow line and hit me head on. He was in a Toyota and I was on my motorcycle, he was traveling at 55mph and I was doing 65mph. I spent 5 months flat on my back and another 6 in rehab learning how to walk again. I broke pretty much everything.... back, pelvis, foot, wrist, leg ect ect. I've had 24 reconstructive surgeries so far. When people ask me if its the worst day I tell them yes but it is also my best day. I survived and had it not happened I would be the man I am today. I met my wife in the second hospital I was in she was a MA there....Yes I still got game even laid up, lol. We now have 2 little boys together.


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortdad said:


> Aug 21st 2007 was the date a 93 year old man crossed over a double yellow line and hit me head on. He was in a Toyota and I was on my motorcycle, he was traveling at 55mph and I was doing 65mph. I spent 5 months flat on my back and another 6 in rehab learning how to walk again. I broke pretty much everything.... back, pelvis, foot, wrist, leg ect ect. I've had 24 reconstructive surgeries so far. When people ask me if its the worst day I tell them yes but it is also my best day. I survived and had it not happened I would be the man I am today. I met my wife in the second hospital I was in she was a MA there....Yes I still got game even laid up, lol. We now have 2 little boys together.


Wow! Trouble strikes on the 21st!


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Wow! Trouble strikes on the 21st!


Yes. Yes it does.


----------



## T33's Torts

That's awesome though Kevin, not that you were injured, that something good came out of something bad. I love when that happens!


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> Their birthday is August 21st. Day before my wedding!


 11 days and counting BTW


----------



## StarSapphire22

Rob.harmon said:


> Wow! Trouble strikes on the 21st!



BUT NOT THE 22ND.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortdad said:


> 11 days and counting BTW


Jessica please tell me you have a paper count down chain!


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortdad said:


> 11 days and counting BTW



I KNOWWWWWWW! ACK!


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Jessica please tell me you have a paper count down chain!



With cats? HA!


----------



## T33's Torts

I have cats! AND paper count down chains!


----------



## tortdad

@mike taylor 
have you seen this? Its right by you
http://houston.craigslist.org/zip/4607061064.html


----------



## tortdad

I had to be brought back twice that night and was legally deceased so I call the 21st my 2nd Birthday, this year I turn 7


----------



## T33's Torts

I've got a little tale for you Jess. Its based off a real story. 
"Once upon a time, in a far away garden, lived Basil and Rosemary. One day they were playing, ans Basil ate a magical piece of fertilizer. Within a blink of an eye, Basil grew so big and mighty he killed Rosemary. The end."


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> I have cats! AND paper count down chains!



Yeah but you don't have MY cats. LOL

What are you counting down?


----------



## T33's Torts

tortdad said:


> I had to be brought back twice that night and was legally deceased so I call the 21st my 2nd Birthday, this year I turn 7


So you're a zombie.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Oh noes!


T33's Torts said:


> So you're a zombie.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Yeah but you don't have MY cats. LOL
> 
> What are you counting down?


Christmas! I'm a little kid inside.   Its for my neices.


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortdad said:


> I had to be brought back twice that night and was legally deceased so I call the 21st my 2nd Birthday, this year I turn 7


OMFG 
#twinning


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Christmas! I'm a little kid inside.   Its for my neices.



That is FOREVER away! Shouldn't you start that in like November?!


----------



## tortdad

brains....uhhhhhhhh, must eat brains


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> OMFG
> #twinning


So Kevin is a zombie and Rob is a 14 year old girl.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> That is FOREVER away! Shouldn't you start that in like November?!


NO! Only 4 more months!


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> So Kevin is a zombie and Rob is a 14 year old girl.


Yessss! ONE DIRECTION!


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Yessss! ONE DIRECTION!


Oh no!


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Oh no!


Ohhhh! Yessssssssss


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Ohhhh! Yessssssssss


At least its not bieber fever.


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> At least its not bieber fever.


*faints*


----------



## T33's Torts

What's the other one? One direction infection? Gross.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> What's the other one? One direction infect? Gross.


I heard stupidity is a symptom, lol


----------



## StarSapphire22

http://giant.gfycat.com/IdleFocusedIrrawaddydolphin.gif


----------



## Elohi

OMG I have NOT A CLUE what's happening in here but, HI. 
AND one of the coolest human beings on the planet shares a bday with the herbal twins. My awesome and disgustingly super talented brother, Trey. Homie turns 33 on the 21st. 
I miss him, I haven't seen him in like 11 yrs I think


----------



## Elohi

He lived in California for the longest time but he's in Hawaii now, permentantly.


----------



## T33's Torts

The 21st is also my grandma's birthday.


----------



## Elohi

Here he is rockin out in some show. I'm not sure where in CA he was for this.


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> View attachment 91469
> 
> Here he is rockin out in some show. I'm not sure where in CA he was for this.


He kind of needs a shirt and sandwich. Lol


----------



## T33's Torts

Is he in a band or does he play solo? Why dont'cha take a trip to Hawaii. Little Bitty can learn about native plants and such.


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> Is he in a band or does he play solo? Why dont'cha take a trip to Hawaii. Little Bitty can learn about native plants and such.


He was in a band, but in not sure if they are still playing together since he moved to Hawaii to be Kona coffee farmer LOL. 
His lifelong girlfriend was the bass player in the band. 
We do plan do go visit him in Hawaii but I'm not sure when.


----------



## Rob.harmon

Is everybody birthday in the 21st?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Rob.harmon said:


> Is everybody birthday in the 21st?


In a group of 20 people, there is a %50 possibility that two share the same birthday...


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> In a group of 20 people, there is a %50 possibility that two share the same birthday...


 Uh, and how do you figure that???


----------



## Rob.harmon

AbdullaAli said:


> In a group of 20 people, there is a %50 possibility that two share the same birthday...


Where did you get that? Google?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Rob.harmon said:


> Where did you get that? Google?


Im an avid useless fact person... I use the internet too much


----------



## StarSapphire22

Except that statistic is highly improbable. Since there are 365.25 different days a person could be born, having a sample size of only 20 has a fairly low chance that 2 people will share the same birthday. Perhaps one person may know someone born on the same day as another person in the room, or maybe both were born on the same numerical day in different months (i.e. the 21st of May and August)...but the chances of both being born on the same day is pretty unlikely.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Except that statistic is highly improbable. Since there are 365.25 different days a person could be born, having a sample size of only 20 has a fairly low chance that 2 people will share the same birthday. Perhaps one person may know someone born on the same day as another person in the room, or maybe both were born on the same numerical day in different months (i.e. the 21st of May and August)...but the chances of both being born on the same day is pretty unlikely.


*applauds*


----------



## T33's Torts

We need to get Buttercup a purse or something so he can carry around his charger like I do.


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> We need to get Buttercup a purse or something so he can carry around his charger like I do.


That's a cute idea


----------



## T33's Torts

Just think, your phone'll never die.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Except that statistic is highly improbable. Since there are 365.25 different days a person could be born, having a sample size of only 20 has a fairly low chance that 2 people will share the same birthday. Perhaps one person may know someone born on the same day as another person in the room, or maybe both were born on the same numerical day in different months (i.e. the 21st of May and August)...but the chances of both being born on the same day is pretty unlikely.


Sorry, I'm mistaken... To have a %50 chance you have to have 23 people. This is how it works:
Its a 364/365 chance that two people have different birthdays, thats obvious 
Each person will ask the others who has a matching birthday to his:
22+21+19+18+17+16+15+14+13+12+11+10+9+8+7+6+5+4+3+2+1=253 chances
Don' start arguing already  if person #23 asks all the people (thats 22 people asked), the next asker will ask 21 (excluding the first asker). The entire addition thing I did can be shortened to 23*22/2=253. 
So since all birthdays are independant, you multiply 364/365 253 times. Getting %49.95!


----------



## T33's Torts

That's not statistically accurate, but I'm too tired to do the math.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Sorry, I'm mistaken... To have a %50 chance you have to have 23 people. This is how it works:
> Its a 364/365 chance that two people have different birthdays, thats obvious
> Each person will ask the others who has a matching birthday to his:
> 22+21+19+18+17+16+15+14+13+12+11+10+9+8+7+6+5+4+3+2+1=253 chances
> Don' start arguing already  if person #23 asks all the people (thats 22 people asked), the next asker will ask 21 (excluding the first asker). The entire addition thing I did can be shortened to 23*22/2=253.
> So since all birthdays are independant, you multiply 364/365 253 times. Getting %49.95!


Edit:
When I said:
So since all birthdays are independant, you multiply 364/365 253 times.
I meant :
So since all birthdays are independant, you multiply 364/365 by itself 253 times.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I did just find this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birthday_problem which is likely where Abdullah got his "fact."

However, the math is flawed, because the assume each day is equally likely for a baby to be born. There are a lot of factors that go into that though...especially into when a baby is conceived (and then obviously +9 months) That equation assumes 100% for 366 people being in a room that 2 people would share the same birthday....according to their formula where they assume all days are equal, that works. However, that's not necessarily true either. It's HIGHLY probable, but not guaranteed, in real life. You'd also likely notice cultural differences in the likelihood of the time of year a baby is born (what time of year is popular for weddings - and therefore, honeymoons- even when their warm/cold season is). Are we assuming the sample size is varied in cultures? Or all from the same area? And not even from the same area, but are they in the same social circles? None of these factors were discussed. 

The equation works in theory, because it assumes all days are equal. But they aren't. As a basic theoretical mathematical equation, with limited data, it works. As a scientific experiment, it does not. There is not enough data accounted for.


----------



## T33's Torts

Plus you'd have to account for people who opt for specific dates (c-sections and such).


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> I did just find this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birthday_problem which is likely where Abdullah got his "fact."
> 
> However, the math is flawed, because the assume each day is equally likely for a baby to be born. There are a lot of factors that go into that though...especially into when a baby is conceived (and then obviously +9 months) That equation assumes 100% for 366 people being in a room that 2 people would share the same birthday....according to their formula where they assume all days are equal, that works. However, that's not necessarily true either. It's HIGHLY probable, but not guaranteed, in real life. You'd also likely notice cultural differences in the likelihood of the time of year a baby is born (what time of year is popular for weddings - and therefore, honeymoons- even when their warm/cold season is). Are we assuming the sample size is varied in cultures? Or all from the same area? And not even from the same area, but are they in the same social circles? None of these factors were discussed.
> 
> The equation works in theory, because it assumes all days are equal. But they aren't. As a basic theoretical mathematical equation, with limited data, it works. As a scientific experiment, it does not. There is not enough data accounted for.


Sorry for that  I didn't get it from there, I had watched a video on the internet a while back. I hadn't considered this. Again really sorry, guess I should recheck everything I watch before talking about it...


----------



## Abdulla6169

So is that why we get the same birthdays, people opt for specific times of the year... Ive never thought of this that way... Thanks a lot Jess 
Edit: or will that make it more improbable... Forget it, I don't care anymore!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I think Dominos pizza tracker is awesome. 

Can my pizza be here already though?


----------



## T33's Torts

I live a 4 minute walk from Dominos!


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> I live a 4 minute walk from Dominos!



I'm not very close. Even if I was though, I'd still get delivery. Then I can be in PJs.


----------



## T33's Torts

Probably not the same Domino's though.


----------



## tortadise

AbdullaAli said:


> In a group of 20 people, there is a %50 possibility that two share the same birthday...


I'm 28 years old and met hundreds of thousands maybe even 10s of thousands of people. I've never met anyone with the same birthday as mine. Not the day, not the year, nothing.


----------



## StarSapphire22

My wicked stepmother has the same birthday as me. That was the conversation starter between her and my dad.


----------



## StarSapphire22

PIZZA.


----------



## Rob.harmon

I got my phone charged


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortadise said:


> I'm 28 years old and met hundreds of thousands maybe even 10s of thousands of people. I've never met anyone with the same birthday as mine. Not the day, not the year, nothing.


Wow, thats helpful  Maybe the "optimum" marriage times perceived by people have a large effect on this? Maybe its how in a certain area certain things happen to change? It may make your birthday less common, but wont that make other birthdays more common?


----------



## StarSapphire22

StarSapphire22 said:


> PIZZA.


 
aka screw fitting into my wedding dress.


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> I got my phone charged


Good job buttercup.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Rob.harmon said:


> I got my phone charged


The worst thing is the wait for your phone to turn back on... Especially with the iPhone


----------



## StarSapphire22

Well that's what you get for buying overpriced apple crap.  (crapple?)

I have to take those dumb tests now. UGH.


----------



## Rob.harmon

AbdullaAli said:


> The worst thing is the wait for your phone to turn back on... Especially with the iPhone


Ewwwwwe. I hate that


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> I think Dominos pizza tracker is awesome.
> 
> Can my pizza be here already though?



The odds of your pizza being there on time is 1 in 234. You see you have to decide the number of slices by the number of people eating it, them multiply by the number of toppings. Take that number and it translates to how many times you need to read this for it to make sense.

All I need you to do is read it once, maybe twice so I have enough time to eat a few slices. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

tortadise said:


> I'm 28 years old and met hundreds of thousands maybe even 10s of thousands of people. I've never met anyone with the same birthday as mine. Not the day, not the year, nothing.



How do you know if you don't ask every person you meet. You didn't ask me, lol


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortdad said:


> How do you know if you don't ask every person you meet. You didn't ask me, lol
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)



I would laugh so hard if you actually did have the same birthday. 

Kevin, do you want Hawaiian or pepperoni? I got a large half and half, so Taylor can eat leftovers.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Well that's what you get for buying overpriced apple crap.  (crapple?)
> 
> I have to take those dumb tests now. UGH.


OMG I think we are twins. #teamcrapple


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Ewwwwwe. I hate that


Isn't an ewe a large bird?


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> OMG I think we are twins. #teamcrapple



Didn't we already establish this? 



T33's Torts said:


> Isn't an ewe a large bird?



An ewe is a female sheep. Are you thinking of an emu?


----------



## Rob.harmon

I have emu oil!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Why does Java need an update like once a freakin week...


----------



## Abdulla6169

I actually bought my iPhone for about 800 dollars, this is because having an unlocked phone is more expensive. Unlocked is basically saying you can choose whatever provider you wish, you can change the card & the phone will work normally  You NEED that in any phone you buy here because no one is willing to pay huge phone bills for a cheap phone, I love my iPhone...


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> An ewe is a female sheep. Are you thinking of an emu?


LOL!!! Hahahaha! Yeah. Oh man I'm loosing it.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Why does Java need an update like once a freakin week...


I don't know but I never update anything.


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> I actually bought my iPhone for about 800 dollars



Yeah definitely overpriced...seriously, they aren't even worth it.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> I don't know but I never update anything.



Me either, but I need to to take these tests.


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> I would laugh so hard if you actually did have the same birthday.
> 
> Kevin, do you want Hawaiian or pepperoni? I got a large half and half, so Taylor can eat leftovers.


Pepperoni for sure. Pineapple is good but I hate it on pizza. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortdad said:


> Pepperoni for sure. Pineapple is good but I hate it on pizza.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)



I enjoy a piece of Hawaiian now and then, but I had a weird hankering for it today. Normally I'm a cheese or pepperoni kinda girl.


----------



## T33's Torts

What about mushroom?!?


----------



## Abdulla6169

You'll never understand pizza unless you go to Italy... I've been there, and the food is perfect!


----------



## T33's Torts

I like New York style pizza more than the pizza I had in Italy.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Yeah definitely overpriced...seriously, they aren't even worth it.


Its just so appely & feels high-tech... The fingerprint part sucks, it almost rarely works ESPECIALLY when i want to show it to someone


----------



## tortdad

The first girl I ever kissed was In Italy. She couldn't speak English and I couldn't speak Italian but that didn't stop us. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

I just can home to find lil batman upside down. I righted h and he rewarded me by peeing on me. He's 
In a soak now


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I just can home to find lil batman upside down. I righted h and he rewarded me by peeing on me. He's
> In a soak now
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Why did he flip? Where did he flip? Start from there.


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Why did he fall? Where did he fall? Start from there.



He likes to try and climb the framing at the front of my enclosure. Spike puts his from legs on it and looks out the glass and I've seen batman trying to do it too so I think that's how. He couldn't have been that way for long. My wife left the house a few hours ago and she said he was sleeping in his hide. No foaming at the mouth or anything and he's acting fine in his soak. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Why did he flip? Where did he flip? Start from there.


 Why did he flip:
Gravity
Where did he flip:
On his back. Didn't I cover that in my OP? Lol


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> He likes to try and climb the framing at the front of my enclosure. Spike puts his from legs on it and looks out the glass and I've seen batman trying to do it too so I think that's how. He couldn't have been that way for long. My wife left the house a few hours ago and she said he was sleeping in his hide. No foaming at the mouth or anything and he's acting fine in his soak.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


You should make it impossible for him to reach the frame, maybe add a barrier of some sort?


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> If say you should make it impossible for him to reach the frame, maybe add a barrier if some sort?


 I'm going to take a match book and paint some orange lines on it and write "caution" on it. You think he can read? I told him the next time he was on his own, that he needs to pull out his grappling hook and finely live up to his name. 

I'll just add some more soil so it's easier for him


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I'm going to take a match book and paint some orange lines on it and write "caution" on it. You think he can read? I told him the next time he was on his own, that he needs to pull out his grappling hook and finely live up to his name.
> 
> I'll just add some more soil so it's easier for him
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


He cant read it from that close to the floor so I'd suggest telling him to get the batmobile


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> Its just so appely & feels high-tech... The fingerprint part sucks, it almost rarely works ESPECIALLY when i want to show it to someone



But they aren't. If it was high tech, my 98 year old great grandfather in law definitely wouldn't be able to use it. You're paying for the "ego boost", the social status, of an iPhone. If you want a high-quality phone that actually has decent parts and processing speed, you want a Windows phone. Samsung androids aren't bad either.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> But they aren't. If it was high tech, my 98 year old great grandfather in law definitely wouldn't be able to use it. You're paying for the "ego boost", the social status, of an iPhone. If you want a high-quality phone that actually has decent parts and processing speed, you want a Windows phone. Samsung androids aren't bad either.


I should have put "feels" high-tech... Im too "attached" to my phone, I should change it, but ya know? I don't have any real problems with it and it works very perfectly even after water leaked into it :
Edit: by "feels" I meant it in quotes, so that it is reality not really high-tech


----------



## tortdad

I had one of the old windows palm based phone when they first came out and it was the biggest POS ever so I'll never get another one


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortoisetime565

What's up guys! I'm home for the day. Probably should go to the doctor.. My foot keeps popping. Yay. 

Torts are happy. I got the hatchlings veggies instead of weeds. Lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

Sometimes I think the marketers think were stupid, like really will a 999.99 be different from a thousand, lol


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortdad said:


> I had one of the old windows palm based phone when they first came out and it was the biggest POS ever so I'll never get another one
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)



I have a Nokia Lumia Icon. I absolutely love it. They've come a long way. My only real complaint is that my app store doesn't offer as much compared to android and apple markets...but developers don't see a reason to make apps for only 5% of people...and people don't want Windows phones because of the app market. It's a vicious cycle. It still offers a good amount, but not as much as I would like!


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortoisetime565 said:


> What's up guys! I'm home for the day. Probably should go to the doctor.. My foot keeps popping. Yay.



THIS IS WHAT WE KEEP TELLING YOU.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> What's up guys! I'm home for the day. Probably should go to the doctor.. My foot keeps popping. Yay.
> 
> Torts are happy. I got the hatchlings veggies instead of weeds. Lol


You should go to the doctor. Now!


----------



## StarSapphire22

So I just took a typing test and was 10 wpm slower than normal thanks to STORMY RUNNING ACROSS THE KEYBOARD AND LAYING ON MY FACE 3 TIMES. What a jerk.


----------



## tortoisetime565

StarSapphire22 said:


> THIS IS WHAT WE KEEP TELLING YOU.





AbdullaAli said:


> You should go to the doctor. Now!


I don't want to...they are gonna want to make MW wear a walking boot or crutches... No thank you. I have work to do! I need money!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> I don't want to...they are gonna want to make MW wear a walking boot or crutches... No thank you. I have work to do! I need money!!


You need your foot too  lol... But really its bad for your health & we do NOT want less work time (& more healing time) because you didn't listen to us the first place!!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

StarSapphire22 said:


> So I just took a typing test and was 10 wpm slower than normal thanks to STORMY RUNNING ACROSS THE KEYBOARD AND LAYING ON MY FACE 3 TIMES. What a jerk.



AND HE JUST PUKED IN MY BRA. (it was laying on the floor)

@$%*%#!


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> So I just took a typing test and was 10 wpm slower than normal thanks to STORMY RUNNING ACROSS THE KEYBOARD AND LAYING ON MY FACE 3 TIMES. What a jerk.


He's name is stormy, lol  but that isn't that bad, if i had taken that typing test I'd probably get 1 letter per minute!


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> AND HE JUST PUKED IN MY BRA. (it was laying on the floor)
> 
> @$%*%#!


He is one BAD boy!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Shhhhhhh... I'll be fine..


----------



## StarSapphire22

I normally get 60-65 wpm, and I got 52. Boo.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I get like 100... I win again... Yay me!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> He is one BAD boy!



His full name is Stormageddon, Dark Lord of All. It fits him. 

Though, in his defense, he can't control when he gets hairballs.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jk... I don't think I've ever taken a typing test....


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm making like 10 pounds of shepherds pie. Hooray leftovers (aka no cooking) for days! 

My birthday is November 8. My brothers is November 11. 9 months after valentines day, haha.


----------



## StarSapphire22

RosieRedfoot said:


> I'm making like 10 pounds of shepherds pie. Hooray leftovers (aka no cooking) for days!
> 
> My birthday is November 8. My brothers is November 11. 9 months after valentines day, haha.



Are there peas or corn?


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> Jk... I don't think I've ever taken a typing test....


I took something like a typing test in first grade, that counts, right?


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> His full name is Stormageddon, Dark Lord of All. It fits him.


That name is just another reminder you're a video gamer


----------



## tortoisetime565

AbdullaAli said:


> I took something like a typing test in first grade, that counts, right?


Did you beat Jessica?


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> Did you beat Jessica?


Um, I think I failed that test... I cant type without looking at the keyboard! I feel like a weirdo


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> That name is just another reminder you're a video gamer



Uh, no. That name is from Doctor Who, season 6 episode 12.


----------



## tortoisetime565

AbdullaAli said:


> Um, I think I failed that test... I cant type without looking at the keyboard! I feel like a weirdo


Lol... I used to not be able to.. Now I can even text without looking.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Uh, no. That name is from Doctor Who, season 6 episode 12.


Um, I don't watch doctor who... I saw an episode once, I think I'll like it. like I'll ever watch it though  I'm starting to turn away from TV though, probably because most channels in Germany are in German & Ive gotten used to no TV


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> Lol... I used to not be able to.. Now I can even text without looking.


If I do that tgisbid shy happdns! This is what happens when I tried, the iPhone isn't merciful when it comes to texting without looking


----------



## StarSapphire22

This is my mood today. (WARNING: language.)





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=326120307554570


----------



## T33's Torts

I type at an average of 75 wpm. Maybe more if I'm not copying something (if I'm thinkingof what to type I'm faster).


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> I type at an average of 75 wpm. Maybe more if I'm not copying something (if I'm thinkingof what to type I'm faster).



Yeah, I hate the copying tests because I slow down reading and comprehending what I'm typing versus just typing.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> This is my mood today. (WARNING: language.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=326120307554570


Thanks for posting this. I realized someone hacked into my Facebook & sent disturbing messages to a colleague...


----------



## Rob.harmon

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks for posting this. I realized someone hacked into my Facebook & sent disturbing messages to a colleague...


The language in that video is not appropriate. 
Remember, this forum can be seen my little tiny babies!!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

@T33's Torts did your kitty tattoo hurt? I was thinking of getting a turtle shape there.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Rob.harmon said:


> The language in that video is not appropriate.
> Remember, this forum can be seen my little tiny babies!!!


She posted a warning, not like your language is the best  lol


----------



## StarSapphire22

Rob.harmon said:


> The language in that video is not appropriate.
> Remember, this forum can be seen my little tiny babies!!!


Says the boy shouting 'penis.' 

You changed your pic!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yes peas and corn. I also home make a crust from scratch to really make it a pie. I used red taters that were on sale and left the skins on when I whipped them. 

I realize from a glance at the thumbnail image it looks like a weird chocolate chip cookie! Lol


----------



## Rob.harmon

StarSapphire22 said:


> Says the boy shouting 'penis.'
> 
> You changed your pic!


PENIS! Ohhhh! I DID change my pic haha


----------



## Abdulla6169

1:00 am & I haven't eaten dinner. *growling stomach noises*


----------



## Rob.harmon

RosieRedfoot said:


> View attachment 91490
> 
> 
> View attachment 91491
> 
> 
> Yes peas and corn. I also home make a crust from scratch to really make it a pie. I used red taters that were on sale and left the skins on when I whipped them.
> 
> I realize from a glance at the thumbnail image it looks like a weird chocolate chip cookie! Lol


I want! Can I have some??


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> View attachment 91490
> 
> 
> View attachment 91491
> 
> 
> Yes peas and corn. I also home make a crust from scratch to really make it a pie. I used red taters that were on sale and left the skins on when I whipped them.
> 
> I realize from a glance at the thumbnail image it looks like a weird chocolate chip cookie! Lol



Nope, not looking like a weird chocolate chip cookie to me.


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob you're gonna get in trouble! 


Hi Jacqui!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hi Jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> AND HE JUST PUKED IN MY BRA. (it was laying on the floor)
> 
> @$%*%#!



He loves you!


----------



## StarSapphire22

RosieRedfoot said:


> View attachment 91490
> 
> 
> View attachment 91491
> 
> 
> Yes peas and corn. I also home make a crust from scratch to really make it a pie. I used red taters that were on sale and left the skins on when I whipped them.
> 
> I realize from a glance at the thumbnail image it looks like a weird chocolate chip cookie! Lol



Aw man. Peas are icky, and I only like corn by itself. 

It does look pretty darn good though.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Guys it'd hot and humid outside... Eww. I might swim... Yippee


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> He loves you!



HAHAHAHA, right!?

He was napping in one cup, woke up and puked in the other cup. LOL


----------



## T33's Torts

Bras no not belong on the floor! I learned the hard way, after having a spider make a happy little home where a spider should not make a happy little home.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Bras no not belong on the floor! I learned the hard way, after having a spider make a happy little home where a spider should not make a happy little home.



Pretty much all my clothes are on the floor right now. Wedding things have taken over my closet, I can hardly open the door.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I live in a family where you cannot live "unneat"... I must admit, I am quite messy


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> HAHAHAHA, right!?
> 
> He was napping in one cup, woke up and puked in the other cup. LOL



.. and atleast it didn't pee in the other one just to make things equal.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'd share with everyone, but I know my bf would object. He'd probably grab the pans and run off to hide with them, haha. It's his favorite dish of mine that I make. 

Usually I do creamed corn and carrots with the beef/onions but I've been using up my pantry stuffs vs buying new everything.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cats aren't really helpful, but there still loved! I like cats "from a distance"... I like watching & usually petting them, I just don't want one in the house


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> @T33's Torts did your kitty tattoo hurt? I was thinking of getting a turtle shape there.


Not really. Then again I have a high pain tolerance. The one on my hip hurt like duck, and the wrist one hurt quite a bit too. The one on my ankle didn't hurt at all.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Did I kill the chat!


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Not really. Then again I have a high pain tolerance. The one on my hip hurt like duck, and the wrist one hurt quite a bit too. The one on my ankle didn't hurt at all.


You replied just a minute after I was writing my post! At least i didn't _murder the chat _


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> So anyone have a good nickname for them?
> The Botanicals? I cant think of anything...


Frit and frat? Or, maybe, Fritsage & Fratbasil?


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Frit and frat? Or, maybe, Fritsage & Fratbasil?


Frits & Frasil?


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Frit and frat? Or, maybe, Fritsage & Fratbasil?


Sibi, did you get my PM?


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Frit and frat? Or, maybe, Fritsage & Fratbasil?


Oh yeah! Hello also


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Cats aren't really helpful, but there still loved! I like cats "from a distance"... I like watching & usually petting them, I just don't want one in the house



My house would be so much more boring and empty without my cats... and dogs.


----------



## tortoisetime565

How cute is Rosie?! 
There is a correct answer..


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Sibi!


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> How cute is Rosie?!
> There is a correct answer..



Let's see... is the correct answer none at all?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> My house would be so much more boring and empty without my cats... and dogs.


Pets do add an atmosphere, thats why we all have torts... I just can't have a cat at home


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Pets do add an atmosphere, thats why we all have torts... I just can't have a cat at home



I think my torts add the least in the house. Now outside is a whole 'nother story


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> How cute is Rosie?!
> There is a correct answer..


I cant find it? Its not here, is it? Trying to fool me with trick questions, lol


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> I think my torts add the least in the house. Now outside is a whole 'nother story



Like for example, with the big male sulcatas watching their behavior with their huge burrow is not something you can do inside the house.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I cant find it? Its not here, is it? Trying to fool me with trick questions, lol



Didn't take much did it?


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I've got a little tale for you Jess. Its based off a real story.
> "Once upon a time, in a far away garden, lived Basil and Rosemary. One day they were playing, ans Basil ate a magical piece of fertilizer. Within a blink of an eye, Basil grew so big and mighty he killed Rosemary. The end."



What about Rosemary's baby?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I think my torts add the least in the house. Now outside is a whole 'nother story


I watch my tort, I find fun doing so  and all the work I do for the tort creates an atmosphere


----------



## Elohi

I am in shock about Robin Williams. His movies were such a huge part of my childhood. So sad


----------



## StarSapphire22

"Jack" and "Jumanji" were two of my favorites when I was younger.


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> What about Rosemary's baby?


Ummm... @Rob.harmon, are you pregnant?


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I am in shock about Robin Williams. His movies were such a huge part of my childhood. So sad



Did he die?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui said:


> Let's see... is the correct answer none at all?


How rude..... That would be the WRONG answer


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Did he die?


He did


----------



## sibi

N


Rob.harmon said:


> Is everybody birthday in the 21st?



No, although my mom's bday was the 21st too. Mine is on the 14th, although I don't like to acknowledge it


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> I am in shock about Robin Williams. His movies were such a huge part of my childhood. So sad


They think it was suicide..


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> Did he die?



He did.  Suicide, they think. He asphyxiated somehow, accroding to the coroner's report. Apparently he'd been battling severe depression lately.


----------



## lisa127

Suicide sucks. My heart goes out to his family, his 3 grown children. This is so sad. I grew up with Mork.


----------



## Rob.harmon

sibi said:


> What about Rosemary's baby?


I don't think so?


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> How rude..... That would be the WRONG answer



It's my job to be the mean and rude one on this thread.


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> I don't think so?


That's what I thought...


----------



## sibi

Hi Jacqui. Girl I miss


Jacqui said:


> Hi Sibi!



I hate this phone! I can't go back to correct a word, it types at the beginning of a posg instead of at the end of a post, and I can't move anywhere on my post to add, subtract, or change a word. Anyways, Hi Jacqui. I missed you lots


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rob.harmon said:


> I don't think so?


They make a test.. You can even get them at dollar stores.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> They make a test.. You can even get them at dollar stores.


LOL!!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> LOL!!!


Dollar tree has them! Lol I'm serious


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 91437
> 
> I saw this weed-filled rooftop, I felt like a tort deserved to live there  lol!


That is so very cool. I met with this professor at U of M who explained how that is good for both the environment and for the building. It helps insulate and cool the building.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> Dollar tree has them! Lol I'm serious


When something becomes common, it becomes cheap.


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortoisetime565 said:


> Dollar tree has them! Lol I'm serious



Last time I went to the OBGYN for my PCOS, I was informed they are just as accurate as the $20 ones. I'm still skeptical.


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> They make a test.. You can even get them at dollar stores.


To expensive......


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> To expensive......


Saving up for a rad?


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Saving up for a rad?


Yup. Every dollar counts


----------



## Telid

Rob.harmon said:


> Yup. Every dollar counts


What's a rad?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Either way you'll find out within the next month. 

I want a Aldabra... Now...


----------



## StarSapphire22

Rob.harmon said:


> Yup. Every dollar counts



Going for a radiated then? That's a big chunk of change. Wouldn't be my first pick for a beginner, but good luck! 

I still think you should consider box turtles, though.


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> What's a rad?


Radiated tort.


----------



## T33's Torts

Dinner time! Yay!


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> Am I the only one that gets shaky legs when look down from a high point?
> View attachment 91459


I am having shaky legs looking at that pic


----------



## Rob.harmon

StarSapphire22 said:


> Going for a radiated then? That's a big chunk of change. Wouldn't be my first pick for a beginner, but good luck!
> 
> I still think you should consider box turtles, though.


No! It was a joke.......kinda 
I'm thinking pancake!


----------



## StarSapphire22

"God I hate when people cant speak real english..defiantly one of my biggest pet peeves. ugh. #smh"

God, I hate narcissistic buttwipes who try to sound smart on facebook. And I HATE when people say "defiantly" instead of "definitely."


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> No! It was a joke.......kinda
> I'm thinking pancake!


I think Ken keeps his together? @Cowboy_Ken?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Rob.harmon said:


> No! It was a joke.......kinda
> I'm thinking pancake!



They are cool too! If I get more torts, that will probably be my next species. Excited to start with my new boxies soon though.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> "God I hate when people cant speak real english..defiantly one of my biggest pet peeves. ugh. #smh"
> 
> God, I hate narcissistic buttwipes who try to sound smart on facebook. And I HATE when people say "defiantly" instead of "definitely."


Cure: throw a dictionary AND grammar encyclopedia on their faces!!!! Social networking is a nightmare to the English language!


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> Cure: throw a dictionary AND grammar encyclopedia on their faces!!!! Social networking is a nightmare to the English language!


Your first language isn't even English..


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Maybe they're just trying to defy spelling?


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Your first language isn't even English..


I still know how to type  Im pretty good in English actually!


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> View attachment 91490
> 
> 
> View attachment 91491
> 
> 
> Yes peas and corn. I also home make a crust from scratch to really make it a pie. I used red taters that were on sale and left the skins on when I whipped them.
> 
> I realize from a glance at the thumbnail image it looks like a weird chocolate chip cookie! Lol


quiche?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Our zoo has like a dozens radiateds... Only a 4 ft fence too. Maybe can wear a baggy shirt and just walk out "pregnant"  

Or a baby galap... They have those too!


----------



## Ashes

Guys. I probably won't be here anymore..... Except maybe to find someone to take care of Little Dude.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Kerryann said:


> quiche?


Shepherds pie/cottage pie or whatever you call it


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> I am in shock about Robin Williams. His movies were such a huge part of my childhood. So sad


I know


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ashes said:


> Guys. I probably won't be here anymore..... Except maybe to find someone to take care of Little Dude.


What?! Why?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> Guys. I probably won't be here anymore..... Except maybe to find someone to take care of Little Dude.


What?! Oh my God, we will miss you


----------



## Abdulla6169

RosieRedfoot said:


> What?! Why?


She probably can't take care of her tort


----------



## tortoisetime565

Pancakes look like RADs. Lol. Just like roadkill rads


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> Radiated tort.


In hindsight, given the forum, that should have been obvious. I was thinking a car >.>


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> She probably can't take care of her tort


I would appreciate it a lot if you wouldn't do that.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> I would appreciate it a lot if you wouldn't do that.


okay!


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> What?! Why?


x2


----------



## tortdad

Ashes said:


> Guys. I probably won't be here anymore..... Except maybe to find someone to take care of Little Dude.



What's the matter? Anything we can do to help? 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Kerryann

Why can't I find Luke?


----------



## T33's Torts

@LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

I ate and now I feel like throwing up.


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> I ate and now I feel like throwing up.


-.-


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> -.-


>.<


----------



## mike taylor

Well you guys have been jabbering up a storm today . Apparently buttercup is a fourteen year old girl . Thats as far as I got today. I cleaned and mowe my tortoise enclosures . Drank some beer . Made one hundred bucks catching a harmless snake . Life is awesome today.


----------



## mike taylor

Isn't that something? They have been talking all day Mike now that you have some downtime no body's around .


----------



## mike taylor

Yep, total ghost town!


----------



## mike taylor

So what I enjoy talking to tortoise people . Hey , me too . Thats why I like you .


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah, I know I'm awesome .


----------



## Ashes

RosieRedfoot said:


> What?! Why?


Because the Iowa court system is horrible........ 

Well Brandon's ex filed for child support back in like April or so - which is fine, we expected it. But she never let's him see his son. Like once a week because she's a wench like that. So they had a court date in June they went to but never got seen - it got postponed. Well, nobody told him it was finally rescheduled for August 1st..... So they ruled against him because he didn't show up. 

But that ***** went back almost 2 years for back support (after telling him "don't worry about child support because I make more than you") and they ruled he owes $9000 in back support and has to pay her $520 a month - this is on TOP of the $420 he pays for his daughter......... He will be paying $940 a month in child support. PLUS he's supposed to get insurance for his son - which is going to take up most is the rest of his check......... 

This wench had a GREAT job until she filed for child support and quit it so she could get more from Brandon. Now she's not working but maybe one day a week.... She started all this crap when he proposed to me because she was pissed and jealous. But they're basing the back support based on her current situation which is bull because she had a great job that she left because she's a lazy greedy chick. I have cried for days. 

Then Friday I went to leave for work - and Brandon's car was gone. Repoed because the guy he bought it from died before Brandon was able to get the title and the state seized it (because the guy that died owed a LOT of money to people) and is saying he still owes $4000 on it (which he doesn't). So work sent me home Friday and Saturday because I couldn't even fake happy...... I can't afford the bills on my own and now we have one car. Can't get another because of her and have no idea how Brandon is going to get to and from work.... I'm sick to my stomach. I think I've lost 5# in the last 3 days..... I just wanna cry all the time. 

So...... We are completely and totally screwed. Per Brandon's lawyer, that is the "standard" amount of child support and they have new guidelines. They no longer look at rent, insurance, bills - nothing. So Brandon will be paying $940 per month in child support and over $200 a month for kids' insurance. Why doesn't he get a second job, you ask? Because his lawyer confirmed they will take money from that as well. Why can't we get another car? Because we can't afford one now. What did his son say to Brandon tonight? "Do you like paying child support?" What mother DOES THAT?! We are so screwed. Our wedding will probably be off, after all the money I've spent and put into it...... I'm so depressed. So is Brandon. I'm gonna have to get another job again....... She did this because we got engaged - she wrote a reason on the child support thing of why she was going for support as "I don't like his girlfriend"...... Are you frickin kidding me?! I have been NOTHING but nice to her, even though I knew she was sending him naked pictures and stuff!!!! And she has the balls?! I understand now why people give up....... because I feel like it.


----------



## lisa127

Ashes said:


> Because the Iowa court system is horrible........
> 
> Well Brandon's ex filed for child support back in like April or so - which is fine, we expected it. But she never let's him see his son. Like once a week because she's a wench like that. So they had a court date in June they went to but never got seen - it got postponed. Well, nobody told him it was finally rescheduled for August 1st..... So they ruled against him because he didn't show up.
> 
> But that ***** went back almost 2 years for back support (after telling him "don't worry about child support because I make more than you") and they ruled he owes $9000 in back support and has to pay her $520 a month - this is on TOP of the $420 he pays for his daughter......... He will be paying $940 a month in child support. PLUS he's supposed to get insurance for his son - which is going to take up most is the rest of his check.........
> 
> This wench had a GREAT job until she filed for child support and quit it so she could get more from Brandon. Now she's not working but maybe one day a week.... She started all this crap when he proposed to me because she was pissed and jealous. But they're basing the back support based on her current situation which is bull because she had a great job that she left because she's a lazy greedy chick. I have cried for days.
> 
> Then Friday I went to leave for work - and Brandon's car was gone. Repoed because the guy he bought it from died before Brandon was able to get the title and the state seized it (because the guy that died owed a LOT of money to people) and is saying he still owes $4000 on it (which he doesn't). So work sent me home Friday and Saturday because I couldn't even fake happy...... I can't afford the bills on my own and now we have one car. Can't get another because of her and have no idea how Brandon is going to get to and from work.... I'm sick to my stomach. I think I've lost 5# in the last 3 days..... I just wanna cry all the time.
> 
> So...... We are completely and totally screwed. Per Brandon's lawyer, that is the "standard" amount of child support and they have new guidelines. They no longer look at rent, insurance, bills - nothing. So Brandon will be paying $940 per month in child support and over $200 a month for kids' insurance. Why doesn't he get a second job, you ask? Because his lawyer confirmed they will take money from that as well. Why can't we get another car? Because we can't afford one now. What did his son say to Brandon tonight? "Do you like paying child support?" What mother DOES THAT?! We are so screwed. Our wedding will probably be off, after all the money I've spent and put into it...... I'm so depressed. So is Brandon. I'm gonna have to get another job again....... She did this because we got engaged - she wrote a reason on the child support thing of why she was going for support as "I don't like his girlfriend"...... Are you frickin kidding me?! I have been NOTHING but nice to her, even though I knew she was sending him naked pictures and stuff!!!! And she has the balls?! I understand now why people give up....... because I feel like it.



Oh wow, I'm so so sorry. I'm thinking of you, really. Please hang in there. And talk anytime you need to. Here, to us or to anyone.


----------



## mike taylor

Don't give up! Things happen for a reason. How old is the boy? Can he take her back to court and try to get custody?


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashley!  You can't give up! Please please please take care of yourself!


----------



## Rob.harmon

Hey Ashes we haven't ever really talked, but I'm here for you if you ever need to talk.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah, buttercup will chat you up .


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Don't give up! Things happen for a reason. How old is the boy? Can he take her back to court and try to get custody?


We can try - but support is sucking everything we have. I don't know how we would pay court costs and such..... 

Ugh I can't handle him crying..... He never cries!.......


----------



## Ashes

Rob.harmon said:


> Hey Ashes we haven't ever really talked, but I'm here for you if you ever need to talk.


Thanks buttercup....  that means a lot.


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> Ashley!  You can't give up! Please please please take care of yourself!


It's just.... life finally goes right, then something messes it up. It happens every time with me - not an exaggeration. How can awful horrible people like his ex get what they want, while the rest of us get **** on?...... I don't get it..... It's so hard to not give up...... So so very hard. I'm tired. I'm so tired of never getting out of the hole....


----------



## mike taylor

Man I know it sucks but it always seems to work out . You may have to cut back on some things . But in the end she is trying to break you two . Just smile and pay . If he gets a job under the table they can't take crap . Then she will have to go back to work then hit her where it hurts .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> God, I hate narcissistic buttwipes who try to sound smart on facebook. And I HATE when people say "defiantly" instead of "definitely."


Hey! Other than the buttwipe part, I defiantly fit that, definitely. Oh wait. I don't do The Facebook part either. And if I wasn't amazing, I wouldn't be a narcissist, that would just be stupider.


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Because the Iowa court system is horrible........
> 
> Well Brandon's ex filed for child support back in like April or so - which is fine, we expected it. But she never let's him see his son. Like once a week because she's a wench like that. So they had a court date in June they went to but never got seen - it got postponed. Well, nobody told him it was finally rescheduled for August 1st..... So they ruled against him because he didn't show up.
> 
> But that ***** went back almost 2 years for back support (after telling him "don't worry about child support because I make more than you") and they ruled he owes $9000 in back support and has to pay her $520 a month - this is on TOP of the $420 he pays for his daughter......... He will be paying $940 a month in child support. PLUS he's supposed to get insurance for his son - which is going to take up most is the rest of his check.........
> 
> This wench had a GREAT job until she filed for child support and quit it so she could get more from Brandon. Now she's not working but maybe one day a week.... She started all this crap when he proposed to me because she was pissed and jealous. But they're basing the back support based on her current situation which is bull because she had a great job that she left because she's a lazy greedy chick. I have cried for days.
> 
> Then Friday I went to leave for work - and Brandon's car was gone. Repoed because the guy he bought it from died before Brandon was able to get the title and the state seized it (because the guy that died owed a LOT of money to people) and is saying he still owes $4000 on it (which he doesn't). So work sent me home Friday and Saturday because I couldn't even fake happy...... I can't afford the bills on my own and now we have one car. Can't get another because of her and have no idea how Brandon is going to get to and from work.... I'm sick to my stomach. I think I've lost 5# in the last 3 days..... I just wanna cry all the time.
> 
> So...... We are completely and totally screwed. Per Brandon's lawyer, that is the "standard" amount of child support and they have new guidelines. They no longer look at rent, insurance, bills - nothing. So Brandon will be paying $940 per month in child support and over $200 a month for kids' insurance. Why doesn't he get a second job, you ask? Because his lawyer confirmed they will take money from that as well. Why can't we get another car? Because we can't afford one now. What did his son say to Brandon tonight? "Do you like paying child support?" What mother DOES THAT?! We are so screwed. Our wedding will probably be off, after all the money I've spent and put into it...... I'm so depressed. So is Brandon. I'm gonna have to get another job again....... She did this because we got engaged - she wrote a reason on the child support thing of why she was going for support as "I don't like his girlfriend"...... Are you frickin kidding me?! I have been NOTHING but nice to her, even though I knew she was sending him naked pictures and stuff!!!! And she has the balls?! I understand now why people give up....... because I feel like it.


I'm so sorry  can you try for joint custody?


----------



## jaizei

StarSapphire22 said:


> I did just find this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birthday_problem which is likely where Abdullah got his "fact."
> 
> However, the math is flawed, because the assume each day is equally likely for a baby to be born. There are a lot of factors that go into that though...especially into when a baby is conceived (and then obviously +9 months) That equation assumes 100% for 366 people being in a room that 2 people would share the same birthday....according to their formula where they assume all days are equal, that works. However, that's not necessarily true either. It's HIGHLY probable, but not guaranteed, in real life. You'd also likely notice cultural differences in the likelihood of the time of year a baby is born (what time of year is popular for weddings - and therefore, honeymoons- even when their warm/cold season is). Are we assuming the sample size is varied in cultures? Or all from the same area? And not even from the same area, but are they in the same social circles? None of these factors were discussed.
> 
> The equation works in theory, because it assumes all days are equal. But they aren't. As a basic theoretical mathematical equation, with limited data, it works. As a scientific experiment, it does not. There is not enough data accounted for.



I like the 'Tuesday birthday problem' myself
http://www.jesperjuul.net/ludologist/tuesday-changes-everything-a-mathematical-puzzle


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey! Other than the buttwipe part, I defiantly fit that, definitely. Oh wait. I don't do The Facebook part either. And if I wasn't amazing, I wouldn't be a narcissist, that would just be stupider.


Hummmm ain't that something!


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> I'm so sorry  can you try for joint custody?


If we ever get enough money..... But as of right now? We can't even afford a second car........


----------



## tortoisetime565

Ashes, I can't even imagine how you must be feeling. I'm so sorry. I don't know if you're religious. But I am, and I'll pray for everything to work out. I hope that something happens and that the coir realizes that they made the wrong choice. I also hope you figure something out with your little tort. I hope everything gets better. You don't deserve this. And neither does he. I'm so sorry.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashley, I'm more than serious when I say y'all are more than welcome to stay with me and Charlie. Just be warned I have an insane neighbor and a lot of tortoises.


----------



## mike taylor

You can park a trailer on my red neck land if you want .


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm sorry your fiancé's ex is putting you through this ordeal. If I were closer I'd offer to foster Little Dude free of charge for you so you could take him back at a later date when able. Or at least visit him anytime for some tortoise destress time. 

If there's anything I can do to help let me know. Sorry things are poopy right now


----------



## mike taylor

Man Ashley if I could I'd send you 9000.00 . But I can send you like fifty . Anyone care to help? We can pay this ***** off and keep Ashley smiley .


----------



## Ashes

You guys are great..... Mike, I actually lol'ed.  thanks, I needed it. 

Everyone keeps telling me "there's light at the end of the tunnel" - well, I've been waiting for that light for 10 years....... Any day now, right?....  

Sorry. I didn't say anything and just disappeared for a while because I couldn't do anything but cry and don't want to whine...... But I missed you guys......

I just.... don't know what to do. It's making me feel like a failure.....


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> Ashes, I can't even imagine how you must be feeling. I'm so sorry. I don't know if you're religious. But I am, and I'll pray for everything to work out. I hope that something happens and that the coir realizes that they made the wrong choice. I also hope you figure something out with your little tort. I hope everything gets better. You don't deserve this. And neither does he. I'm so sorry.


Thank you so much, Issy.....


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> Ashley, I'm more than serious when I say y'all are more than welcome to stay with me and Charlie. Just be warned I have an insane neighbor and a lot of tortoises.


 oh how I would live to - if we weren't tied by custody here for 3 kids.....


----------



## T33's Torts

You're obviously not a failure. I mean, just look at your daughter.  and Little Dude.


----------



## Ashes

RosieRedfoot said:


> I'm sorry your fiancé's ex is putting you through this ordeal. If I were closer I'd offer to foster Little Dude free of charge for you so you could take him back at a later date when able. Or at least visit him anytime for some tortoise destress time.
> 
> If there's anything I can do to help let me know. Sorry things are poopy right now


I wish you lived closer too.... I'm gonna figure out a way to work this out - he is the only thing that automatically makes me smile..... If I had to get rid of him, I'd be so incredibly sad.......


----------



## mike taylor

If it was me but this is just me . I would put a jar at gas stations around town and explain Whats happening . I'll bet you will pay it off in no time . There's alot of dads getting the finger pointed at their pockets.


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> You're obviously not a failure. I mean, just look at your daughter.  and Little Dude.


They are pretty great....


----------



## mike taylor

Yes they are, just like their mom .


----------



## Elohi

I'm so sorry Ashley. Try your best to focus on any little positives in all of this, that will help bring more positives into your life. I know that seems incredibly hard when you're being crushed by negatives but it really does help.


----------



## tortdad

That's BS Ashley. He got taken to the cleaners because he missed his court date. File for a new hearing and contest the amount. Does he have proof that she's still sending naked pics? Use that stuff as leverage against her. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## mike taylor

Thats a shame that poeple have to put others in the mud to make themselves fill better .


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Your first language isn't even English..





Ashes said:


> Guys. I probably won't be here anymore..... Except maybe to find someone to take care of Little Dude.





Ashes said:


> Guys. I probably won't be here anymore..... Except maybe to find someone to take care of Little Dude.



What difference does that make?


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> What difference does that make?


Kidding, Sibs.


----------



## mike taylor

What's going on here dragon lady?


----------



## T33's Torts

Huh?


----------



## mike taylor

You know!


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> You know!


No I'm actually lost here. And I'm not easily confused!


----------



## mike taylor

Your first language isn't English? ???


----------



## Elohi

I'm also lost.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Your first language isn't English? ???


Yes it is. I was talking about AbdullahAli.


----------



## Ashes

tortdad said:


> That's BS Ashley. He got taken to the cleaners because he missed his court date. File for a new hearing and contest the amount. Does he have proof that she's still sending naked pics? Use that stuff as leverage against her.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


No this is back before she became vindictive and jealous. She tried so hard to get him back (even though she's the one that cheated multiple times)...... We want to file and go to court, but money is now a significantly huge issue. Super huge issue.


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> I'm so sorry Ashley. Try your best to focus on any little positives in all of this, that will help bring more positives into your life. I know that seems incredibly hard when you're being crushed by negatives but it really does help.


I'm really trying.... Might not seem like it, but I am...... It's just very hard to see positives when things are like this..... But thanks Monica...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> I still know how to type  Im pretty good in English actually!


Abdulla is very good with the English language. It's his accent that makes things rough. 
Certain regions of the US I have a hard time understanding what is being said.


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> Yes it is. I was talking about AbdullahAli.


I know is your first language . I was wondering why you would say that.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> I know is your first language . I was wondering why you would say that.


I was making a reference to an older post about the grammar police.


----------



## mike taylor

Ok I was just picking on you . I really don't care. Haha


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Ok I was just picking on you . I really don't care. Haha


Don't do that! Now imagine me hitting you.


----------



## mike taylor

Ouch! That really hurts!


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Ouch! That really hurts!


Sorry.  Didn't mean to hit ya that hard.


----------



## sibi

Okay. First, I did say my phone was useless. I was referring to Tiff's remark to Abdullah when I said, "what difference does it make?" that Abdullah's first language isn't English.

Now, addressing Ashley, I'm so sorry that you're going through this. If your bf doesn't make more than 2k a month, he'll be paying more than 50% of his monthly salary for child support. Now, I don't know about Iowa, but most states won't force a father to pay over 50% of his monthly earnings if that would cause extreme financial hardship. He needs to get a good lawyer, schedule a rehearing of child support based on the current ruling, and claim extreme financial hardship. I know that it costs to get a good lawyer, but, until you get this child support straighten out, they'll be no peace, no wedding, and she may actually win if you wind up breaking up over the stress of it all. Since there will not be a wedding, use the money you set aside for it to pay for an attorney. Borrow the money if you have to. But, get that child support down.

Next, did your bf consider quitting his job? They can't get blood from a stone. If, somehow, you can be the breadwinner for now, could you make it? Because, what's the alternative? If all he brings home is a couple of hundred dollars, why even work? An emergency hearing on the child support will force his ex to go back to work cause she's not gonna get what she expected from him.

Finally, your lil dude...don't give him up. He is the only thing now that brings you joy. You'll need each other. Regrets only are experienced after a person made a bad decision. Don't add regret to an already bad situation. Things somehow seem to work out. When you get over this, and you will, you'll still have the people who love and need you the most by your side, including your Lil Dude. I'll be praying for your peace of mind that only God can give by means of Christ Jesus.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Sibi.  Did you find out about the tests your doctors ran?


----------



## sibi

I won't get the blood work done. I've been procrastinating for some reason. I started researching about the connection between diabetes and lung disease, specifically pulmonary fibrosis. The diabetes CAN cause the disease because of the deterioration of the lower air sacks in the lungs which accounts for low oxygen saturation levels. It's progressive, and deadly, usually prognosis is terminal. The blood work will look for a specific enzyme that's indicative of the disease. But, only a lung biopsy can definitively diagnose the disease. I'll probably go to the lab in a week or so.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'll keep you in my thoughts Sibs.  My PM says pending, so I'm not sure how thats gonna work. But yeah. I sent it an hour ago and no luck.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I'll keep you in my thoughts Sibs.  My PM says pending, so I'm not sure how thats gonna work. But yeah. I sent it an hour ago and no luck.



What's going on with the PMs?


----------



## T33's Torts

No idea. I think one didn't send.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone . I feel like I just stop in to say hi  I've just been so busy recently


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning Noel.  

I wonder if Steven ever made it to China.


----------



## AZtortMom

Me too


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone . I feel like I just stop in to say hi  I've just been so busy recently


Morning


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Tiff


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning all.


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Morning


Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning all.


Morning Cowboy!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

How are things with you, brother?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How are things with you, brother?


All is good! Im in a hotel in Speyer, Germany... I've been reading up on Aldabra tortoises lately


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Doing pre-research for a new addition to the family, perhaps?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Doing pre-research for a new addition to the family, perhaps?


Im just thinking... Too many possibilities right now  Aldabra, Pancake, Sulcata...


----------



## tortdad

Morning all. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Morning


----------



## lisa127

Good morning.


----------



## lisa127

sibi said:


> Okay. First, I did say my phone was useless. I was referring to Tiff's remark to Abdullah when I said, "what difference does it make?" that Abdullah's first language isn't English.
> 
> Now, addressing Ashley, I'm so sorry that you're going through this. If your bf doesn't make more than 2k a month, he'll be paying more than 50% of his monthly salary for child support. Now, I don't know about Iowa, but most states won't force a father to pay over 50% of his monthly earnings if that would cause extreme financial hardship. He needs to get a good lawyer, schedule a rehearing of child support based on the current ruling, and claim extreme financial hardship. I know that it costs to get a good lawyer, but, until you get this child support straighten out, they'll be no peace, no wedding, and she may actually win if you wind up breaking up over the stress of it all. Since there will not be a wedding, use the money you set aside for it to pay for an attorney. Borrow the money if you have to. But, get that child support down.
> 
> Next, did your bf consider quitting his job? They can't get blood from a stone. If, somehow, you can be the breadwinner for now, could you make it? Because, what's the alternative? If all he brings home is a couple of hundred dollars, why even work? An emergency hearing on the child support will force his ex to go back to work cause she's not gonna get what she expected from him.
> 
> Finally, your lil dude...don't give him up. He is the only thing now that brings you joy. You'll need each other. Regrets only are experienced after a person made a bad decision. Don't add regret to an already bad situation. Things somehow seem to work out. When you get over this, and you will, you'll still have the people who love and need you the most by your side, including your Lil Dude. I'll be praying for your peace of mind that only God can give by means of Christ Jesus.


@Ashes I agree with all this. She's right - can you take the money you were going to use for the wedding to pay for an attorney?

As I said before, I am thinking of you and you will be in my thoughts. so, so sorry. My mom always tells me, "things have a way of working out". And she's usually right.


----------



## smarch

Ashes said:


> I wish you lived closer too.... I'm gonna figure out a way to work this out - he is the only thing that automatically makes me smile..... If I had to get rid of him, I'd be so incredibly sad.......


 I leave for a short vacation and the world goes crazy. I'm extremely sorry about the situation that's been dropped on you. I wasn't going to read to catch up until I saw a few of these posts. 
Whatever you do don't give up Little Dude, I have my Franklin because of bad situations and he's what makes me smile and get up in the morning. So if he's what makes you smile you need him most now. Provided situation comes to it i'm sure any number of people on here would foster for you until things got better. I too offer my foster abilities, (provided he is indeed one of the smaller species like I recall) unfortunately I am also quite far away, but I get photo happy so you'd never get a break from those. 
You have this whole community behind you no matter what <3 I hope things get better soon


----------



## smarch

good morning everyone!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> good morning everyone!!


Morning


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning


 And good evening to you (its evening there right? or late afternoon)  how's the day been?


----------



## Ashes

sibi said:


> Okay. First, I did say my phone was useless. I was referring to Tiff's remark to Abdullah when I said, "what difference does it make?" that Abdullah's first language isn't English.
> 
> Now, addressing Ashley, I'm so sorry that you're going through this. If your bf doesn't make more than 2k a month, he'll be paying more than 50% of his monthly salary for child support. Now, I don't know about Iowa, but most states won't force a father to pay over 50% of his monthly earnings if that would cause extreme financial hardship. He needs to get a good lawyer, schedule a rehearing of child support based on the current ruling, and claim extreme financial hardship. I know that it costs to get a good lawyer, but, until you get this child support straighten out, they'll be no peace, no wedding, and she may actually win if you wind up breaking up over the stress of it all. Since there will not be a wedding, use the money you set aside for it to pay for an attorney. Borrow the money if you have to. But, get that child support down.
> 
> Next, did your bf consider quitting his job? They can't get blood from a stone. If, somehow, you can be the breadwinner for now, could you make it? Because, what's the alternative? If all he brings home is a couple of hundred dollars, why even work? An emergency hearing on the child support will force his ex to go back to work cause she's not gonna get what she expected from him.
> 
> Finally, your lil dude...don't give him up. He is the only thing now that brings you joy. You'll need each other. Regrets only are experienced after a person made a bad decision. Don't add regret to an already bad situation. Things somehow seem to work out. When you get over this, and you will, you'll still have the people who love and need you the most by your side, including your Lil Dude. I'll be praying for your peace of mind that only God can give by means of Christ Jesus.


Well, before take home he makes over $2,000. And I don't think they would look at it as "financial hardship" because we COULD do it - but we literally will be unable to leave the house. We will be eating ramen noodles on a daily basis. We will only have one car….. In the eyes of the state - that's doable. While his ex lives in a house that costs over $1500 to rent per month and gets whatever she wants. He's thought about quitting, but he wants to show his kids that no matter what their mothers say about him, HE is supporting them. And even when I get a second job, I won't be able to afford everything on my own. My work isn't the greatest at raises… It's okay, though… They will grow up and learn the truth about their mothers…. And I know how much easier my life would be if I left him….. but I love him too much - he's the first good man I've been with, a man I've never had to question if he loves me and only sees me, not others… I can't give that up. He is too good to me. And I don't have money really set aside for the wedding - only credit cards that I was going to pay off with our taxes - which SHE will now get his taxes because of the back support……. and unfortunately I don't have anybody to borrow money from.

And I won't give my Little Dude up - I just had a freak out moment about how I'd afford to feed him, or how much electricity it costs for the lights, etc…. but as you said, he's my only joy right now. I mean, I love my daughter, but she's mouthy - Little Dude never talks back… 

Just a look into this chick - we go to drop his son off this morning before heading to work - she immediately picks him up and turns around to go inside so their son freaks out because he didn't give his daddy a goodbye hug and kiss…. She goes (and smiling I might add) "what, are you just mad because you lost in court?" Oh, and (I think I said this before) had her son ask Brandon last night after she left "so do you like paying child support?" - - - what kind of mother does that to their child? It's just sickening to me…. 

Things will be okay someday - but I just can't see any time soon…. It's disheartening.


----------



## Ashes

smarch said:


> I leave for a short vacation and the world goes crazy. I'm extremely sorry about the situation that's been dropped on you. I wasn't going to read to catch up until I saw a few of these posts.
> Whatever you do don't give up Little Dude, I have my Franklin because of bad situations and he's what makes me smile and get up in the morning. So if he's what makes you smile you need him most now. Provided situation comes to it i'm sure any number of people on here would foster for you until things got better. I too offer my foster abilities, (provided he is indeed one of the smaller species like I recall) unfortunately I am also quite far away, but I get photo happy so you'd never get a break from those.
> You have this whole community behind you no matter what <3 I hope things get better soon


Thank you, Sarah… I know I can't give him up. That'd be my last straw, I think…..


----------



## smarch

Ashes said:


> Thank you, Sarah… I know I can't give him up. That'd be my last straw, I think…..


 Like you said in the post above these "Little Dude doesn't talk back" that is exactly how it is with franklin! Its a good thing he can't talk because he knows way too much!  At this point he certainly knows more about me than any human... possibly even me! And when I talk to him he just stares at me with the fact like "what!? yeah i'm listening!"
Its very good that you lov ehim enough to stay, that shows it all that he is the right one. Its a shame its the way it is but he's a good man for not giving up. I have an uncle who had his sons young and ended up writing them off to avoid paying child support, and I've never personally met those cousins because theyre so upset about it still (although I do "know" them from facebook, and my grammy did get to see them before she passed away). So as hard as times are you've found yourself a keeper. 

And if anything ever does happen where Little Dude's too much to provide for 9though thankfully they don't require terribly much money as long as they're healthy) we're here, Franklin would enjoy a "roomie" (well... you know what I mean, they wouldn't actually meet or be roomies) It probably wont come to it though, but just so if you get back in that mood like before you'll have a backup and rationally know he wont have to be given up. I find that knowing there's solutions helps me. 
Do you watch Modern Family? I feel like I sound like Gloria when Mich and Cam say she is who they want to have care for Lilly if something horrible happens to them, and Gloria picks up Lilly "come on Linnyanna lets show you your new room. I'm so excited!" haha I apologize, i'm just trying to give your brain reason not to freak out about him and giving him up and all that, I guess its too early for me to make words say what I want well.


----------



## T33's Torts

I went to sleep early last night and I'm totally regretting it.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning everybody! *


----------



## Elohi

Hey Ashley, what about setting up a gofundme to help with court costs for fighting these ridiculous changes?


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> Hey Ashley, what about setting up a gofundme to help with court costs for fighting these ridiculous changes?


What's a gofundme?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning guys!


----------



## Elohi

http://www.gofundme.com
It's a fundraising page and is used often for raising funds for unforeseen difficulties. People use it to raise money for all sorts of things. 
http://www.gofundme.com


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Morning guys!


Good morning Is.


----------



## smarch

Since my breakup in April I haven't been able to listen to this band I really like, Silverstein, then today out of nowhere I can listen to some of the songs again without it setting me off! This is a good moment!


----------



## T33's Torts

smarch said:


> Since my breakup in April I haven't been able to listen to this band I really like, Silverstein, then today out of nowhere I can listen to some of the songs again without it setting me off! This is a good moment!


That's awesome!  I say you go find a celebratory cookie or something.  

Oh!!!!! That's what I'm supposed to do! *headdesk* >.< Ugh. I was supposed make a list of music that I can play for my neices, because 75% of what I have now isn't 4year old appropriate


----------



## Jacqui

Okay here is where I get to be a b***ch and not be on Ashes side in the child support deal. My opinion is a father should ALWAYS have to pay support, if the Mom has the kids. As a general rule, when parents divorce/split the man gets to live better off financially and the woman's life style lessens. Brandon was a fool to not have been putting aside money for his child. If not paying the Mom, then atleast putting it into a savings/education account. Actually he should have had a clear custody agreement through the courts at the very beginning. His failing to make sure he knew (not wait for them to inform him) of when the case was rescheduled for, looks like he really does not care... coupled with no support for the last two years. A judge will and should look at that. Now last I knew, it's pretty cut and dried as to what a man needs to pay each month... Brandon is paying more to catch up on his back due money. I am sorry you have to live for these years with less money of your own to spend, but Brandon helped make that child, he needs to help pay for it. Also we look at the money he pays, but what about what the woman has to pay other then money? It's work and stress to raise a child and a loss of freedom to go off and do things. She may have lowered her amount of work hours in order to be a better parent for his child.

As for the thought somebody had of Brandon quitting his job to not have to pay to support his child... that really burns me. If he did not want a child, he should have worn a condom. He played and now he has to pay, too. Why do you think the child should suffer from Brandon's lack of planning? Why do we think if we made a poor financial choice in the past, we should be free to just walk away and not pay our debt, be it a house loan or the production of a child?

I am sorry it will cut into your dream wedding, but what is more important a dream wedding or the marriage itself to the man? You can still get married and for much cheaper... just without all the frills. I know it's not what your heart wants or where your dream lies, but darn it life does not always allow us to have it all.

Okay, that's my say and sorry it's not in agreement with everybody else.


----------



## smarch

T33's Torts said:


> That's awesome!  I say you go find a celebratory cookie or something.
> 
> Oh!!!!! That's what I'm supposed to do! *headdesk* >.< Ugh. I was supposed make a list of music that I can play for my neices, because 75% of what I have now isn't 4year old appropriate


 I have a banana at my desk, but I drank my coffee too fast and my intestines aren't happy with me, or my granola bar today did it since I don't usually eat breakfast.

I ran into that problem when I drove my 2 1/2 year old cousin to our strawberry festival (mind you at 20 driving a kiddo is quite stressfull) but the music I listen to isn't really kid friendly, I mean generally the lyrics are ok but he wouldn't have liked my "head-banging" music as my mum calls it. So I took my sisters high school musical soundtrack and we rocked out to "getcha head in the game"


----------



## T33's Torts

smarch said:


> I have a banana at my desk, but I drank my coffee too fast and my intestines aren't happy with me, or my granola bar today did it since I don't usually eat breakfast.
> 
> I ran into that problem when I drove my 2 1/2 year old cousin to our strawberry festival (mind you at 20 driving a kiddo is quite stressfull) but the music I listen to isn't really kid friendly, I mean generally the lyrics are ok but he wouldn't have liked my "head-banging" music as my mum calls it. So I took my sisters high school musical soundtrack and we rocked out to "getcha head in the game"


A lot my music is okay for the little 4 year old. She'll learn the tune and I'll give her made up lyrics, and typically those stick better. I'm kind of tentative about the 7yo one though, because she's like me and listens to EVERYTHING. But her mom (  ) lets her listen to things like Talk Dirty.... Really?! So yeah. I have some work to do.


----------



## T33's Torts

What I've been doing is let the ok parts play out, then pause and skip over the not so okay parts and tell her (or them) its their solo and give then lyrics, which are usually like "baby purple cows don't like the sun".


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> Hey Ashley, what about setting up a gofundme to help with court costs for fighting these ridiculous changes?


 
I did this when Stormy had to go to the vet for a 6" blockage...3 hospitalizations, 43 enemas, 5 attempts at manual removal, a fluid drip, 5 xrays, and a trip to the emergency vet. I raised like 980 dollars, almost entirely from strangers. I just explained his story, put up some cute pictures, shared it on my Facebook, and had the cat shelter we got him from (we used to volunteer there) share it on their page, which has like 20000 fans. I also printed flyers and put them up in local pet shops, shelters, coffee shops, etc. Making one is very easy. Use social media to your advantage. Tweet it. Share it with groups that are for similar causes on Facebook. Heck, put it on pinterest. Post updates if there are any. Use pictures. Some people will only donate $10...that's ok, it adds up. You'll probably also get some random LARGE donations. I got one for $200, from someone I don't know. It really helped me when I needed it, and you'd be surprised how people like to help other people out. And hey, even if you only raise $100, that's a $100 you didn't have before!


----------



## smarch

T33's Torts said:


> A lot my music is okay for the little 4 year old. She'll learn the tune and I'll give her made up lyrics, and typically those stick better. I'm kind of tentative about the 7yo one though, because she's like me and listens to EVERYTHING. But her mom (  ) lets her listen to things like Talk Dirty.... Really?! So yeah. I have some work to do.


 Yeah 7's kinda tough, I was lucky with my little cousin that no matter what he wouldn't have figured it out, I just liked the excuse to "bop to the top" obviously  And I knew his dad listens to radio Disney so I figured it was close enough. Since I have a frind with a daughter about the same age who does rock out to head-banging music like the devil wears prada, and I mean I guess its in what they're used to. Even at 7 depending on the lyrics they probably still wont mean much. I was listening to country my entire childhood, and we know theres a few songs with obvious inuendos, "everything gets hotter when the sun goes down" "one of those nights" "stays in mexico" "just talkin 'bout tonight" I sang them all probably long past 12 when I dot into my own musical tastes and didn't realize they were sexual until I recently got country onto my phone.


----------



## T33's Torts

I was having my spend on YouTube the other day, and I got to thinking, (dun dun dun) that a lot of tween/teen music isn't really appropriate for the age group its hitting. Like the song "She's So Perfect" by 5SOS isn't amazing or my type of music, but its catchy. Its pretty much about a guy looking at his girl, quote on quote "she looks so perfect standing there in my American apperal underwear" after non-PG stuff goes on. That's like the whole song. And same artist, "Mrs All American". She's married, obviously, and these guys are between 18 and 20. "No one needs the know, my mrs all american" There's some SUPER dirty lines in that one, and the album is supposed to be PG10 or something ridiculous.


----------



## Elohi

Jaqui, my ex pays ZERO support. None was ordered because we are supposed to share custody and expenses. It's not even close to 50/50 but we still trudge along. He sees the kids constantly. Every Wednesday, every weekend, we split all holidays and he also gets them randomly for extra days as we rarely disagree on their time where. We do however have an issue with the majority of the financial side of falling on my husband and I and with no support, it's hard. He did his share the first 2 years but hasn't been the last 2 years. 
Ashley's situation is quite difficult and no father should be required to pay that much of his income when other support is to be paid or it causes the kinds of hardships that are now upon them. Sure, he made a mistake trusting the ex with the verbal agreement for no support because she made more. He would have definitely been better off setting at least some of that support aside, just in case she screwed him over, as she has. Not all fathers should or are ordered to pay support. It's definitely case sensitive and not all cases are the same. 
I really think they need to go back to court, with numbers and show the hardship. That could change things and the dear ol' ex will likely have to stop being a jackass and have to go back to working a good like she had before.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning guys.


----------



## smarch

T33's Torts said:


> I was having my spend on YouTube the other day, and I got to thinking, (dun dun dun) that a lot of tween/teen music isn't really appropriate for the age group its hitting. Like the song "She's So Perfect" by 5SOS isn't amazing or my type of music, but its catchy. Its pretty much about a guy looking at his girl, quote on quote "she looks so perfect standing there in my American apperal underwear" after non-PG stuff goes on. That's like the whole song. And same artist, "Mrs All American". She's married, obviously, and these guys are between 18 and 20. "No one needs the know, my mrs all american" There's some SUPER dirty lines in that one, and the album is supposed to be PG10 or something ridiculous.


 And as dirty as the lyrics sound a bunch of kids probably have no idea what its talking about. Still not appropriate but a little less of a concern. I mean I didn't honestly start listening to lyrics until high school, when I was finding songs to match my emotions. Before that I just knew "inappropriate music" as one with swears in it, I was like exasperated the first time I heard whatever song by Britney Spears that said "s**t" (hmm seems I don't know our language guidelines on here well, all swears off limits for our younger ears?) I guess I don't swear most of the time anyways, I mean i'll say some here and there, but I feel like theres better more educated words most of the time.. and then the F word I really don't use unless theres really something wrong, even then I prefer to opt for "freaking" since my mouth and keyboard just feel yuck after using it.


----------



## smarch

tortoisetime565 said:


> Morning guys.


 morning


----------



## tortoisetime565

How is everyone?


----------



## T33's Torts

smarch said:


> And as dirty as the lyrics sound a bunch of kids probably have no idea what its talking about. Still not appropriate but a little less of a concern. I mean I didn't honestly start listening to lyrics until high school, when I was finding songs to match my emotions. Before that I just knew "inappropriate music" as one with swears in it, I was like exasperated the first time I heard whatever song by Britney Spears that said "s**t" (hmm seems I don't know our language guidelines on here well, all swears off limits for our younger ears?) I guess I don't swear most of the time anyways, I mean i'll say some here and there, but I feel like theres better more educated words most of the time.. and then the F word I really don't use unless theres really something wrong, even then I prefer to opt for "freaking" since my mouth and keyboard just feel yuck after using it.


I'm a potty mouth by nature.  But I asked my SIL and she's like, "play whatever you want. Then just punish them if they repeat anything." That just seems so wrong to me. I don't know. So new playlist here I come.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> Morning guys.


Morning


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Sure, he made a mistake trusting the ex with the verbal agreement for no support because she made more. He would have definitely been better off setting at least some of that support aside, just in case she screwed him over, as she has.


This is the reason I get everything in writing, even when its just small stuff, I've seen people get screwed over, and its probably going to help me in life having everything written... also makes it quite scary to sign releases for races I do!


----------



## smarch

tortoisetime565 said:


> How is everyone?


 I'm doing well, first day back at work in a week after a vacation so its kinda a pain in my butt but otherwise good.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm so nervous about starting the new job tomorrow. Marine biology is so much fun.


----------



## Abdulla6169

If lyrics mean something bad, but don't express it in bad language, kids seem to think that its all fun & *almost* never get it...


----------



## smarch

T33's Torts said:


> I'm a potty mouth by nature.  But I asked my SIL and she's like, "play whatever you want. Then just punish them if they repeat anything." That just seems so wrong to me. I don't know. So new playlist here I come.


 I used to have pretty bad language, all through high school I was pretty bad. Now its the way people know somethings wrong since I revert back to that when i'm going through stuff. So when friends get a text that's like 50% swears they know something is very wrong, which is I guess a good tell since I have "less-than-great coping skills"
That's definitely not a good approach. I mean sure letting them know lyrics they repeat are bad is important, but why even let them hear it, because even if you explain why they shouldn't say whatever lyrics they wont know why or what they actually can sing, theyre just enjoying music


----------



## smarch

T33's Torts said:


> I'm so nervous about starting the new job tomorrow. Marine biology is so much fun.


 My best man-friend is majoring in marine bio, he has a lot of fun at school working with fish and stuff. He specifically has been working with salmon and infectious disease, pretty crazy stuff!


----------



## T33's Torts

I completely agree. She's isn't exactly the best parent ever but she gets the job done I guess. For a while I'd sit with a guitar or at the piano or whatever, and retape a explicit song they knew with kiddy lyrics and play that instead.


----------



## Abdulla6169

The only reason he didn't get anything written is because he thought she was trying to be nice. He thought she was changing for the better, I understand.He should have had something written though. That women is malevolent. Like who the heck would do that? She must be really jealous or crazy...


----------



## smarch

T33's Torts said:


> I completely agree. She's isn't exactly the best parent ever but she gets the job done I guess. For a while I'd sit with a guitar or at the piano or whatever, and retape a explicit song they knew with kiddy lyrics and play that instead.


 So like a home made kids bop? but better since it was you. 
I mean it doesn't make them bad parents, because when I have kids I plan to be pretty honest with them about sex and how swears are just words that are inappropriate for children (although honestly what so bad about a word? I don't get why we hold swears as "bad words" they kinda just are) But i'd rather them learn from me early than learn from classmates like I had to and literally have no idea how anything worked literally until college  its horrifying and embarrassing to be afraid of things like that as well as being completely oblivious. but obviously 7 and 4 are rather young for that.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> So like a home made kids bop? but better since it was you.
> I mean it doesn't make them bad parents, because when I have kids I plan to be pretty honest with them about sex and how swears are just words that are inappropriate for children (although honestly what so bad about a word? I don't get why we hold swears as "bad words" they kinda just are) But i'd rather them learn from me early than learn from classmates like I had to and literally have no idea how anything worked literally until college  its horrifying and embarrassing to be afraid of things like that as well as being completely oblivious. but obviously 7 and 4 are rather young for that.


You should start being honest when their 12, or else things would het pretty hard for them (kids aren't the best secret keepers  )


r


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> The only reason he didn't get anything written is because he thought she was trying to be nice. He thought she was changing for the better, I understand.He should have had something written though. That women is malevolent. Like who the heck would do that? She must be really jealous or crazy...


 That's the reason nice people always get screwed over, they like to see the best in people and then they get caught for it. 
I hope its not "sexist" since I am a woman, and i'm assuming a few can agree with me, but women can be pretty vengeful sometimes.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep, like a not as horribly lame kids bop.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> That's the reason nice people always get screwed over, they like to see the best in people and then they get caught for it.
> I hope its not "sexist" since I am a woman, and i'm assuming a few can agree with me, but women can be pretty vengeful sometimes.


Men do revenge in smaller parts, women do in an all out revenge plan...


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> You should start being honest when their 12, or else things would het pretty hard for them (kids aren't the best secret keepers  )
> 
> 
> r


 You nailed that age, it was around 12 that all my friends knew stuff I didn't. It was before that that my mum gave me a book to explain what growing up would entail. But that was it, she said i'd get "the talk" in health class... that never happened, I guess my school system doesn't believe in sex ed either since there was never any of that. I'm far off from being a parent but I think if a child asked younger about something, depending on their age I would reasonably explain it. Though not gonna lie with 2 mommas i'll have to be recruiting a man-friend to help me out with my future son


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> You nailed that age, it was around 12 that all my friends knew stuff I didn't. It was before that that my mum gave me a book to explain what growing up would entail. But that was it, she said i'd get "the talk" in health class... that never happened, I guess my school system doesn't believe in sex ed either since there was never any of that. I'm far off from being a parent but I think if a child asked younger about something, depending on their age I would reasonably explain it. Though not gonna lie with 2 mommas i'll have to be recruiting a man-friend to help me out with my future son


Our school system had sex ed and all that. I just think they did it later than they should. The schools taught it I think in 6th grade. Both my daughters went through puberty at 11. So that was a year or so too late. I think they should start teaching some sex ed in 4th grade maybe so they don't miss anyone! That being said, as for the parenting stuff the reality is you are never going to know for sure the right thing to do. The other reality is, you ARE going to screw up somehow. We all do.


----------



## T33's Torts

I think I'd rather explain to a boy to than to a little girl... I don't know.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> You nailed that age, it was around 12 that all my friends knew stuff I didn't. It was before that that my mum gave me a book to explain what growing up would entail. But that was it, she said i'd get "the talk" in health class... that never happened, I guess my school system doesn't believe in sex ed either since there was never any of that. I'm far off from being a parent but I think if a child asked younger about something, depending on their age I would reasonably explain it. Though not gonna lie with 2 mommas i'll have to be recruiting a man-friend to help me out with my future son


They knew it from older friends they had... I know A LOT about how & why this happens, lol


----------



## T33's Torts

(Sorry, kind of switching gears back to the music thing)
It really rubs me the wrong way when parents freak out about songs about things that aren't idea. Like, yes I'm an adult, but just because I hear a song about robbing a bank I'm not going to go out and rob a bank.


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Okay here is where I get to be a b***ch and not be on Ashes side in the child support deal. My opinion is a father should ALWAYS have to pay support, if the Mom has the kids. As a general rule, when parents divorce/split the man gets to live better off financially and the woman's life style lessens. Brandon was a fool to not have been putting aside money for his child. If not paying the Mom, then atleast putting it into a savings/education account. Actually he should have had a clear custody agreement through the courts at the very beginning. His failing to make sure he knew (not wait for them to inform him) of when the case was rescheduled for, looks like he really does not care... coupled with no support for the last two years. A judge will and should look at that. Now last I knew, it's pretty cut and dried as to what a man needs to pay each month... Brandon is paying more to catch up on his back due money. I am sorry you have to live for these years with less money of your own to spend, but Brandon helped make that child, he needs to help pay for it. Also we look at the money he pays, but what about what the woman has to pay other then money? It's work and stress to raise a child and a loss of freedom to go off and do things. She may have lowered her amount of work hours in order to be a better parent for his child.
> 
> As for the thought somebody had of Brandon quitting his job to not have to pay to support his child... that really burns me. If he did not want a child, he should have worn a condom. He played and now he has to pay, too. Why do you think the child should suffer from Brandon's lack of planning? Why do we think if we made a poor financial choice in the past, we should be free to just walk away and not pay our debt, be it a house loan or the production of a child?
> 
> I am sorry it will cut into your dream wedding, but what is more important a dream wedding or the marriage itself to the man? You can still get married and for much cheaper... just without all the frills. I know it's not what your heart wants or where your dream lies, but darn it life does not always allow us to have it all.
> 
> Okay, that's my say and sorry it's not in agreement with everybody else.


Jacqui, it's not the fact that he HAS to pay support - he accepts that. That's how it is. The problem is that she is vindictive and she does everything for herSELF, NOT for her son. And the moms DON'T have the kids all by themselves. He has his daughter 50% of the time (or maybe 1 day less than 50% every 2 weeks) and he pays her $420 a month plus insurance. Tell me how that's fair? This mother even got kicked off of state aid because she was claiming both Iowa and Illinois for benefits - how is that fair? And as a general rule for the woman having a lesser life? ONLY if she has the kid 100% of the time - which neither of them do. Otherwise it's bull. He takes care of his kids. And what about what the woman has to pay other than money??? It is work and stress - but she has to pay nothing more than Brandon does. We have to give up just as much as she does for time, etc. NOW we have to give up everything.

And yes, he should have had a custody agreement from the beginning - but she was giving his son to him whenever he wanted before he started dating me. She's jealous and vindictive. He shouldn't have taken her word for anything but he didn't realize she was that type of person. And as I said - he wouldn't quit his job just to stick them - he knows that wouldn't be fair to the kids.

Each situation is different. If this was a case where he never had his kids or didn't want to take care of them, then I would understand your POV. But right now? I don't. You aren't comparing apples to apples and that's not fair. And my wedding was going to be far from my "dream wedding" - but it doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## lisa127

T33's Torts said:


> (Sorry, kind of switching gears back to the music thing)
> It really rubs me the wrong way when parents freak out about songs about things that aren't idea. Like, yes I'm an adult, but just because I hear a song about robbing a bank I'm not going to go out and rob a bank.


At 22 I wouldn't freak out really. But as a parent, when my kids were at that vulnerable age (early to mid teens) I remember wishing that there was music that was more positive in nature rather than depressing. Not so much about a particular thing (like robbing a bank..lol) just something uplifting, maybe something to encourage them or whatever. I don't know if I'm making sense. But constant negativity is going to lead to a negative outlook. I do understand expressing emotions through lyrics, but sometimes you have to try to help yourself. And teens are just too young to get that yet I guess.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashley, I sort of see where Jacqui is coming from here. The ex was way out of line to quit her job and all the to claim more, but there's only one of her and two of you. Your daughter isn't Brandon's child, the way his son isn't yours, so she could easily say to ask YOUR ex for financial support. Two kids, right? Between the ex and Brandon? There's obviously going to be more money involved there, but she needs the same money you guys do.


----------



## sibi

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone . I feel like I just stop in to say hi  I've just been so busy recently


Hi there. I missed you!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Men do revenge in smaller parts, women do in an all out revenge plan...


only generally though since I mean i'm not an action person, I thought about small things that would screw over my ex but would never actually do them


lisa127 said:


> Our school system had sex ed and all that. I just think they did it later than they should. The schools taught it I think in 6th grade. Both my daughters went through puberty at 11. So that was a year or so too late. I think they should start teaching some sex ed in 4th grade maybe so they don't miss anyone! That being said, as for the parenting stuff the reality is you are never going to know for sure the right thing to do. The other reality is, you ARE going to screw up somehow. We all do.


 I think my sister was 8!! she was in 3rd grade! I was in 7th, and I was later, so I agree 6th grade is too late, but try to tell parents who already don't want sex ed that it needs to be sooner. 
I know I'll make mistakes as as parent, I just hope i learn from them and my kids see it as doing the right thing eventually. that's success enough to me.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh my god guys I'm literally shaking just filling out my first day paperwork. Ahhhh!!!


----------



## smarch

T33's Torts said:


> I think I'd rather explain to a boy to than to a little girl... I don't know.


 I'm the opposite, I know all I need to about men, but its not enough to explain to a kid, so to me it just makes sense that he's learn right from another man, if that means my son gets a life lesson from a friend of mine that's ok as long as he learns and learns right.


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> Ashley, I sort of see where Jacqui is coming from here. The ex was way out of line to quit her job and all the to claim more, but there's only one of her and two of you. Your daughter isn't Brandon's child, the way his son isn't yours, so she could easily say to ask YOUR ex for financial support. Two kids, right? Between the ex and Brandon? There's obviously going to be more money involved there, but she needs the same money you guys do.


No, he has his daughter with one mother and his son with this mother. Daughter's mother gets $420, son's mother now gets $540. And that's not true - she and her boyfriend (of 1 month at the time) went and got the house they're currently in. Her boyfriend? Owns a lawncare business and makes lots of money. So there's 2 of them, it's not just her.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> only generally though since I mean i'm not an action person, I thought about small things that would screw over my ex but would never actually do them
> 
> I think my sister was 8!! she was in 3rd grade! I was in 7th, and I was later, so I agree 6th grade is too late, but try to tell parents who already don't want sex ed that it needs to be sooner.
> I know I'll make mistakes as as parent, I just hope i learn from them and my kids see it as doing the right thing eventually. that's success enough to me.


I have you all beat. I was in second grade. So genetically it makes sense that my kids were on the early side. But at least they were on the early side of normal and not a freak like me.


----------



## sibi

H
bduHi


AbdullaAli said:


> Im just thinking... Too many possibilities right now  Aldabra, Pancake, Sulcata...


Hi Abdullah! If you have the money to keep o e of them safe and bappy, and you have land, a lot of it, i'd go for the aldabra


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> I have you all beat. I was in second grade. So genetically it makes sense that my kids were on the early side. But at least they were on the early side of normal and not a freak like me.


 By the time I was in 7th grade I was very anxious thinking I was "broken" or something lol.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> H
> bduHi
> Hi Abdullah! If you have the money to keep o e of them safe and bappy, and you have land, a lot of it, i'd go for the aldabra


They look beautiful, but they're really expensive... Hmmm, if I save money. Find a breeder, get a discount since on one will pay that much. Thats all in a few years, no rush


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> By the time I was in 7th grade I was very anxious thinking I was "broken" or something lol.


Why do you say that?


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Why do you say that?


 When I was in 7th grade everyone had "blossomed" before me and I thought I never would and would be a little girl forever. ya know typical middle school anxieties


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> When I was in 7th grade everyone had "blossomed" before me and I thought I never would and would be a little girl forever. ya know typical middle school anxieties


Oh, I see. I can't relate to that...lol. As I said, I was in 2nd grade when I first got the visit from my monthly friend. In 3rd grade I was 5 feet tall with boobs. Note: I'm still only 5 feet tall, if that..lol. I felt big and ugly all the time. It still affects me to this day. I developed a lifelong eating disorder from early puberty. I was so glad when my two daughters did not go through puberty as early as I did. I was so worried.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> When I was in 7th grade everyone had "blossomed" before me and I thought I never would and would be a little girl forever. ya know typical middle school anxieties


I thought it was the opposite, you "blossomed" before the others & then you never got any sex ed...


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Oh, I see. I can't relate to that...lol. As I said, I was in 2nd grade when I first got the visit from my monthly friend. In 3rd grade I was 5 feet tall with boobs. Note: I'm still only 5 feet tall, if that..lol. I felt big and ugly all the time. It still affects me to this day. I developed a lifelong eating disorder from early puberty. I was so glad when my two daughters did not go through puberty as early as I did. I was so worried.





lisa127 said:


> Oh, I see. I can't relate to that...lol. As I said, I was in 2nd grade when I first got the visit from my monthly friend. In 3rd grade I was 5 feet tall with boobs. Note: I'm still only 5 feet tall, if that..lol. I felt big and ugly all the time. It still affects me to this day. I developed a lifelong eating disorder from early puberty. I was so glad when my two daughters did not go through puberty as early as I did. I was so worried.


 I'd say its just as embarrassing later too, I looked little girly in 7th grade and had people asking me since 5th if I had started... like for real who asks that!? It got embarrassing to pause while deciding to lie or tell the truth. Funny thing was my best friend since 3rd grade was practically the same, actually literally just a month before me. And I pretty much chubbed up in 5th grade and didn't slim down till high school... then by senior year of high school I caught the fact that i'd developed an eating disorder, that I still fight to this day.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I thought it was the opposite, you "blossomed" before the others & then you never got any sex ed...


I feel like if that was the casei wouldn't have thought I was broken, I would have thought I was dying! its funny to think about but would have been horrifying!


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> I'd say its just as embarrassing later too, I looked little girly in 7th grade and had people asking me since 5th if I had started... like for real who asks that!? It got embarrassing to pause while deciding to lie or tell the truth. Funny thing was my best friend since 3rd grade was practically the same, actually literally just a month before me. And I pretty much chubbed up in 5th grade and didn't slim down till high school... then by senior year of high school I caught the fact that i'd developed an eating disorder, that I still fight to this day.


I work with a woman who did not go through puberty until high school!


----------



## T33's Torts

I was very average when it comes to things like that. My best friend is short (still taller than me!) because she says she went through puberty early. And I've always been like, hey, then why the heck am I so short? I blame my mom.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> I'd say its just as embarrassing later too, I looked little girly in 7th grade and had people asking me since 5th if I had started... like for real who asks that!? It got embarrassing to pause while deciding to lie or tell the truth. Funny thing was my best friend since 3rd grade was practically the same, actually literally just a month before me. And I pretty much chubbed up in 5th grade and didn't slim down till high school... then by senior year of high school I caught the fact that i'd developed an eating disorder, that I still fight to this day.


I have to say though, that I work in a school with children. And 5th grade is still on the young side to start. 12 years old is average. Which would be what, 6th grade?


----------



## lisa127

T33's Torts said:


> I was very average when it comes to things like that. My best friend is short (still taller than me!) because she says she went through puberty early. And I've always been like, hey, then why the heck am I so short? I blame my mom.


Some of us are just meant to be short. Even if I had gone through puberty at a normal time I would have been short. We are Italian and no woman in my family has ever made it past 5 foot 3 inches. That is considered tall to us!


----------



## Abdulla6169

lisa127 said:


> I have to say though, that I work in a school with children. And 5th grade is still on the young side to start. 12 years old is average. Which would be what, 6th grade?


6th & 7th... It depends, you also get people who repeat a year.


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> Jaqui, my ex pays ZERO support. None was ordered because we are supposed to share custody and expenses. It's not even close to 50/50 but we still trudge along. He sees the kids constantly. Every Wednesday, every weekend, we split all holidays and he also gets them randomly for extra days as we rarely disagree on their time where. We do however have an issue with the majority of the financial side of falling on my husband and I and with no support, it's hard. He did his share the first 2 years but hasn't been the last 2 years.
> Ashley's situation is quite difficult and no father should be required to pay that much of his income when other support is to be paid or it causes the kinds of hardships that are now upon them. Sure, he made a mistake trusting the ex with the verbal agreement for no support because she made more. He would have definitely been better off setting at least some of that support aside, just in case she screwed him over, as she has. Not all fathers should or are ordered to pay support. It's definitely case sensitive and not all cases are the same.
> I really think they need to go back to court, with numbers and show the hardship. That could change things and the dear ol' ex will likely have to stop being a jackass and have to go back to working a good like she had before.



I, too agree. Bra don did make some mistakes here, but paying so much in custody is not fair either. He didn't have a lawyer aggressive enough to even the playing field. The ex quit her job! Was that acceptable? She too has a responsibility to work and support her children. I don't believe she stood home because she wanted to be a better mom for her kid. Women don't get to choose that when they have responsibilities.

Let's just flip things around here. I ha e a daughter who went through a divorce, a d this is what happened to her. Her ex quit his job so that he can "be a better father" for their two small sons. My daughter lost her sons temporarily because she was a displaced mother with two kids and no house. In other words, she was homeless. Her his and had cheated on her when they were married, a d the woman he was with is rich!! So, they conspired to get the kids away from my daughter by telling her to sign over her right to the kids just until she got back on her feet. Well, we all know, she signed over her kids permanently because her ex never intended to give back the kids. My daughter worked at a minimum wage job, and he took her back to court to demand child support. I hired a lawyer for her and even the judge felt sorry for her. Yes, he bas custody, and he quit a great paying job, but it wasn't to be a better father. He did it to hurt my daughter. With all the money he has, he didn't need her support. My daughter tried to get her sons back, but she was living with me at the time and was still unstable. To make a long story short, she lost her job due to the many times she had to go back to court, a d she lost her ewly acquired apartment. With nothing to live for, she disappeared and I still don't know where she is. That was two years ago.

So, when I suggested he quit his job, and take custody of his son, it wasn't so that he can get out of paying child support. It was to even the playing field. After all, didn't she do the same thing? Every cas is different, and lately, the courts are favoring fathers over mothers in custody battles. Mothers for years had stayed home with her kids, denying visitation to father, yet demanding everything be paid by the fathers. Well, the table has changed, and the courts are all for it. Brandon has a good chance of getting his son back with child support being paid to him.


----------



## lisa127

sibi said:


> I, too agree. Bra don did make some mistakes here, but paying so much in custody is not fair either. He didn't have a lawyer aggressive enough to even the playing field. The ex quit her job! Was that acceptable? She too has a responsibility to work and support her children. I don't believe she stood home because she wanted to be a better mom for her kid. Women don't get to choose that when they have responsibilities.
> 
> Let's just flip things around here. I ha e a daughter who went through a divorce, a d this is what happened to her. Her ex quit his job so that he can "be a better father" for their two small sons. My daughter lost her sons temporarily because she was a displaced mother with two kids and no house. In other words, she was homeless. Her his and had cheated on her when they were married, a d the woman he was with is rich!! So, they conspired to get the kids away from my daughter by telling her to sign over her right to the kids just until she got back on her feet. Well, we all know, she signed over her kids permanently because her ex never intended to give back the kids. My daughter worked at a minimum wage job, and he took her back to court to demand child support. I hired a lawyer for her and even the judge felt sorry for her. Yes, he bas custody, and he quit a great paying job, but it wasn't to be a better father. He did it to hurt my daughter. With all the money he has, he didn't need her support. My daughter tried to get her sons back, but she was living with me at the time and was still unstable. To make a long story short, she lost her job due to the many times she had to go back to court, a d she lost her ewly acquired apartment. With nothing to live for, she disappeared and I still don't know where she is. That was two years ago.
> 
> So, when I suggested he quit his job, and take custody of his son, it wasn't so that he can get out of paying child support. It was to even the playing field. After all, didn't she do the same thing? Every cas is different, and lately, the courts are favoring fathers over mothers in custody battles. Mothers for years had stayed home with her kids, denying visitation to father, yet demanding everything be paid by the fathers. Well, the table has changed, and the courts are all for it. Brandon has a good chance of getting his son back with child support being paid to him.


I'm so sorry about your daughter. I hope you hear from her soon. You must worry everyday.


----------



## lisa127

I have to say, my heart goes out to all the children in these circumstances.


----------



## smarch

I had an friend in high school have a baby, her and the father ended up splitting up because of it. She wouldn't let the father (who was also my friend) see his son because he couldn't pay to support him, meanwhile he was a high school sophomore and couldn't get a stable job, and her mother was paying for everything anyways. In that situation it was cruelly unfair to the father that wanted to help out in his sons life, where in high school time was one of the most helpful things since she often took off school to watch the son. It was frustrating to watch since she was always complaining about money (even though her mother was paying for everything) and he was always depressed because he couldn't see his own son and did nothing wrong. 
Let me just say how hard it was to be on both sides of that! In the end though my heart sided with him. 
Its always the worst for the kids though.


----------



## lisa127

It is. Family **** hurt my nephew badly. Between his parents, and the rest of the family as well. As he told my daughter, "the family ruined my life".


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> It is. Family **** hurt my nephew badly. Between his parents, and the rest of the family as well. As he told my daughter, "the family ruined my life".


 Oh my goodness that's awful! Is he the one who recently passed away?
I cant speak specifically for parent problems, but essentially my grandfather and mother are a huge source of awful (grandfather likes to provoke...) It actually had me consider running away it was so bad a few times. I don't do well with tension at all I shut down.


----------



## Ashes

sibi said:


> I, too agree. Bra don did make some mistakes here, but paying so much in custody is not fair either. He didn't have a lawyer aggressive enough to even the playing field. The ex quit her job! Was that acceptable? She too has a responsibility to work and support her children. I don't believe she stood home because she wanted to be a better mom for her kid. Women don't get to choose that when they have responsibilities.
> 
> Let's just flip things around here. I ha e a daughter who went through a divorce, a d this is what happened to her. Her ex quit his job so that he can "be a better father" for their two small sons. My daughter lost her sons temporarily because she was a displaced mother with two kids and no house. In other words, she was homeless. Her his and had cheated on her when they were married, a d the woman he was with is rich!! So, they conspired to get the kids away from my daughter by telling her to sign over her right to the kids just until she got back on her feet. Well, we all know, she signed over her kids permanently because her ex never intended to give back the kids. My daughter worked at a minimum wage job, and he took her back to court to demand child support. I hired a lawyer for her and even the judge felt sorry for her. Yes, he bas custody, and he quit a great paying job, but it wasn't to be a better father. He did it to hurt my daughter. With all the money he has, he didn't need her support. My daughter tried to get her sons back, but she was living with me at the time and was still unstable. To make a long story short, she lost her job due to the many times she had to go back to court, a d she lost her ewly acquired apartment. With nothing to live for, she disappeared and I still don't know where she is. That was two years ago.
> 
> So, when I suggested he quit his job, and take custody of his son, it wasn't so that he can get out of paying child support. It was to even the playing field. After all, didn't she do the same thing? Every cas is different, and lately, the courts are favoring fathers over mothers in custody battles. Mothers for years had stayed home with her kids, denying visitation to father, yet demanding everything be paid by the fathers. Well, the table has changed, and the courts are all for it. Brandon has a good chance of getting his son back with child support being paid to him.


Sylvia that is just so horrible... I'm so so sorry about your daughter..... 

His children are in school. There is no reason the mothers need to stay home all day and not work these days. It's not like they're babies and need to be taken care of all day.... .


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Oh my goodness that's awful! Is he the one who recently passed away?
> I cant speak specifically for parent problems, but essentially my grandfather and mother are a huge source of awful (grandfather likes to provoke...) It actually had me consider running away it was so bad a few times. I don't do well with tension at all I shut down.


Yes, that would be him. And yes, I have some anger issues about it. My family failed him. And I'm mad about that.


----------



## Ashes

lisa127 said:


> Yes, that would be him. And yes, I have some anger issues about it. My family failed him. And I'm mad about that.


I don't blame you....


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Yes, that would be him. And yes, I have some anger issues about it. My family failed him. And I'm mad about that.


 Its only natural to be angry about that, especially how close you've explained you were.


----------



## sibi

In the end, it's always the kids who suffer. Imagine my daughter's sons knowi g what a bast**d their father was. He cheated on their mother, left her displaced with two small boys, took the kids away from her, denied any visitation or even phone calls, and then took her to court for child support- something she couldn't do! Those boys were denied a mother's love, a d were embroiled in lies a d schemes to destroy their mother. What goes around comes around. Someday, those boys will learn the truth! In the meantime, the kids suffer silently.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Oh my goodness that's awful! Is he the one who recently passed away?
> I cant speak specifically for parent problems, but essentially my grandfather and mother are a huge source of awful (grandfather likes to provoke...) It actually had me consider running away it was so bad a few times. I don't do well with tension at all I shut down.


You know, it's in all families. My nephew spent the last few years angry and telling me how dysfunctional my family is. I tried explaining to him that all families are and that with age you mellow. I was angry as hell in my twenties. I've made peace with the dysfunction in middle age. I tried telling him this. I wanted him to have some peace in life. But anyway, know you are not alone. People are dysfunctional as humans are not perfect. Therefore, families tend to be dysfunctional.


----------



## lisa127

I'd like to share him with you all. I guess when you're grieving you want to do that, even if others don't care to hear...lol. But at any rate, can I share a recent photo of him? This was taken within the past year. He was my boy.  26 years old and gone too soon.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> I, too agree. Bra don did make some mistakes here, but paying so much in custody is not fair either. He didn't have a lawyer aggressive enough to even the playing field. The ex quit her job! Was that acceptable? She too has a responsibility to work and support her children. I don't believe she stood home because she wanted to be a better mom for her kid. Women don't get to choose that when they have responsibilities.
> 
> Let's just flip things around here. I ha e a daughter who went through a divorce, a d this is what happened to her. Her ex quit his job so that he can "be a better father" for their two small sons. My daughter lost her sons temporarily because she was a displaced mother with two kids and no house. In other words, she was homeless. Her his and had cheated on her when they were married, a d the woman he was with is rich!! So, they conspired to get the kids away from my daughter by telling her to sign over her right to the kids just until she got back on her feet. Well, we all know, she signed over her kids permanently because her ex never intended to give back the kids. My daughter worked at a minimum wage job, and he took her back to court to demand child support. I hired a lawyer for her and even the judge felt sorry for her. Yes, he bas custody, and he quit a great paying job, but it wasn't to be a better father. He did it to hurt my daughter. With all the money he has, he didn't need her support. My daughter tried to get her sons back, but she was living with me at the time and was still unstable. To make a long story short, she lost her job due to the many times she had to go back to court, a d she lost her ewly acquired apartment. With nothing to live for, she disappeared and I still don't know where she is. That was two years ago.
> 
> So, when I suggested he quit his job, and take custody of his son, it wasn't so that he can get out of paying child support. It was to even the playing field. After all, didn't she do the same thing? Every cas is different, and lately, the courts are favoring fathers over mothers in custody battles. Mothers for years had stayed home with her kids, denying visitation to father, yet demanding everything be paid by the fathers. Well, the table has changed, and the courts are all for it. Brandon has a good chance of getting his son back with child support being paid to him.


That is sad! I cant believe what some people have turned into  Some humans are just impossible to understand!


----------



## Ashes

lisa127 said:


> I'd like to share him with you all. I guess when you're grieving you want to do that, even if others don't care to hear...lol. But at any rate, can I share a recent photo of him? This was taken within the past year. He was my boy.  26 years old and gone too soon.


Very handsome... Too too sad.....


----------



## Ashes

AbdullaAli said:


> That is sad! I cant believe what some people have turned into  Some humans are just impossible to understand!


Exactly.


----------



## lisa127

Ashes said:


> Very handsome... Too too sad.....


Thank you.


----------



## Abdulla6169

lisa127 said:


> I'd like to share him with you all. I guess when you're grieving you want to do that, even if others don't care to hear...lol. But at any rate, can I share a recent photo of him? This was taken within the past year. He was my boy.  26 years old and gone too soon.


He could have had a job now, a wife, a happy life... Family may be wrong sometimes, but it can all be fixed. Its sad how this got twisted around, and this happened


----------



## lisa127

AbdullaAli said:


> He could have had a job now, a wife, a happy life... Family may be wrong sometimes, but it can all be fixed. Its sad how this got twisted around, and this happened


Yeah, he was very intelligent. He went to an expensive school that not just the average joe can get into it. And was a straight A student all his life. The wife part....not so much. Women weren't his type. Also, it went beyond dysfunction for him. His mother was also mentally ill which made his life difficult through his childhood. She loved him dearly and always did the best she could. But she was hospitalized many times as well.

I look at this picture and I want to put my arms around him and make it all better. and I can't anymore.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> I'd like to share him with you all. I guess when you're grieving you want to do that, even if others don't care to hear...lol. But at any rate, can I share a recent photo of him? This was taken within the past year. He was my boy.  26 years old and gone too soon.


 He was quite a handsome young man! And feel free to share all you want about him! I do that with my Grammy here, its like you want others to know what a life he person had and don't want to let your memories get away and stuff.


----------



## Abdulla6169

lisa127 said:


> I look at this picture and I want to put my arms around him and make it all better. and I can't anymore.


Just try to relax more, I know he'd want you to be as happy as can be. You do feel sorry for him, really sorry. I know he'd be a person I'd love to met! Your patience is a miracle, I really admire you for that!!!


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> He was quite a handsome young man! And feel free to share all you want about him! I do that with my Grammy here, its like you want others to know what a life he person had and don't want to let your memories get away and stuff.


Exactly! If I stop talking about him I'm letting him go in my mind. And I can't do that.

And thank you.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> The wife part....not so much. Women weren't his type.


 Alright, happy with a job and a husband? Is that what you mean by women weren't his type? I'm jumping to conclusions i'm sorry, but seeing as men aren't my type and that's what I say I feel i'm not too out of place to assume??


----------



## lisa127

AbdullaAli said:


> Just try to relax more, I know he'd want you to be as happy as can be. You do feel sorry for him, really sorry. I know he'd be a person I'd love to met! Your patience is a miracle, I really admire you for that!!!


Thank you. I really appreciate that.


----------



## T33's Torts

I freaked out a couple nights ago and pulled down my bulletin board and put all the hundreds of pictures in a box. I can't stand to look at any of them anymore. Even before, seeing pictures of after highschool triggered something horrible. Usually I dream in still photos, so it kills me. That and music is horrible. I'm musician before anything else, and I write a lot of my own stuff, guitar, piano, drums, you name it. But I haven't been able to play more or less look at my music books.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Just try to relax more, I know he'd want you to be as happy as can be. You do feel sorry for him, really sorry. I know he'd be a person I'd love to met! Your patience is a miracle, I really admire you for that!!!


Try listen to a song that reminds you of him if that helps, keep us updated. You can share a childhood memory of him if you'd like!


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Alright, happy with a job and a husband? Is that what you mean by women weren't his type? I'm jumping to conclusions i'm sorry, but seeing as men aren't my type and that's what I say I feel i'm not too out of place to assume??


....yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.


----------



## lisa127

T33's Torts said:


> I freaked out a couple nights ago and pulled down my bulletin board and put all the hundreds of pictures in a box. I can't stand to look at any of them anymore. Even before, seeing pictures of after highschool triggered something horrible. Usually I dream in still photos, so it kills me. That and music is horrible. I'm musician before anything else, and I write a lot of my own stuff, guitar, piano, drums, you name it. But I haven't been able to play more or less look at my music books.


I'm sorry.  I'm the opposite in grief. I surround myself with pictures.


----------



## lisa127

There's no post that was meant to go here. Don't know what I did! And I can't figure out how to delete this post!


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> I freaked out a couple nights ago and pulled down my bulletin board and put all the hundreds of pictures in a box. I can't stand to look at any of them anymore. Even before, seeing pictures of after highschool triggered something horrible. Usually I dream in still photos, so it kills me. That and music is horrible. I'm musician before anything else, and I write a lot of my own stuff, guitar, piano, drums, you name it. But I haven't been able to play more or less look at my music books.


People are different, Dylan was. He was special to you & the forum. He was special to everyone! Don't ever forget we are here for you! I don't think you like sharing worries too much. I hope you do what you love & find your way wherever you go


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> ....yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.


 I was worried I was jumping to the wrong conclusion, since I feel like I jump to it way too fast with my experience  Being recently single and graduating soon I am actually terrified i'm going to find myself lonely and in a similar situation, any man would have been lucky to find him though, he's gorgeous and sounds like he was quite the individual to know.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> I was worried I was jumping to the wrong conclusion, since I feel like I jump to it way too fast with my experience  Being recently single and graduating soon I am actually terrified i'm going to find myself lonely and in a similar situation, any man would have been lucky to find him though, he's gorgeous and sounds like he was quite the individual to know.


Wow, thank you so much for those words. That's very kind. I find him handsome, but I may be a bit biased....lol.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> I was worried I was jumping to the wrong conclusion, since I feel like I jump to it way too fast with my experience  Being recently single and graduating soon I am actually terrified i'm going to find myself lonely and in a similar situation, any man would have been lucky to find him though, he's gorgeous and sounds like he was quite the individual to know.


and you will find someone! I know it. Johnny had a lot of other issues. I think his mother's mental illness was a huge, huge factor. And he was an overly sensitive soul. You will find someone and you won't be lonely!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> People are different, Dylan was. He was special to you & the forum. He was special to everyone! Don't ever forget we are here for you! I don't think you like sharing worries too much. I hope you do what you love & find your way wherever you go


 Umm the past tense was in this statement concerns me... I was just getting into this chat when we were talking about him being in the hospital, so I never really fully grasped who he was or anything, does someone want to give me a brief overview to put me up to date? Because i'm confused from coming in just a little while ago...


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Umm the past tense was in this statement concerns me... I was just getting into this chat when we were talking about him being in the hospital, so I never really fully grasped who he was or anything, does someone want to give me a brief overview to put me up to date? Because i'm confused from coming in just a little while ago...


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Eulogy-Editing-Needed.98299/#post-918647
Edit: he had suffered from cancer in the chest lining  Its so sad...


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> and you will find someone! I know it. Johnny had a lot of other issues. I think his mother's mental illness was a huge, huge factor. And he was an overly sensitive soul. You will find someone and you won't be lonely!


 In a way I know i'll find someone its just my anxiety speaking, and its really scary being single and leaving college soon, after that I feel like i'll have very limited chances to meet people without using the internet. 
Its also possible his mothers mental illness effected him more than just him having to cope with her and what went on, its also possible mental illnesses are hereditary, I know scientific studies are controversial and inconclusive, but literally my mums whole side of the family (and me) suffer from anxiety, that apparently gets worse with age. Without assuming anything it could always be possible he was suffering from something regarding that too. It really breaks my heart to think of so I can only imagine yours


----------



## sibi

lisa127 said:


> I'd like to share him with you all. I guess when you're grieving you want to do that, even if others don't care to hear...lol. But at any rate, can I share a recent photo of him? This was taken within the past year. He was my boy.  26 years old and gone too soon.





lisa127 said:


> I'd like to share him with you all. I guess when you're grieving you want to do that, even if others don't care to hear...lol. But at any rate, can I share a recent photo of him? This was taken within the past year. He was my boy.  26 years old and gone too soon.


what a good looking young man! I'm so sorry for you Lisa. Talk all you want about him and his life. We'll be listening


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I freaked out a couple nights ago and pulled down my bulletin board and put all the hundreds of pictures in a box. I can't stand to look at any of them anymore. Even before, seeing pictures of after highschool triggered something horrible. Usually I dream in still photos, so it kills me. That and music is horrible. I'm musician before anything else, and I write a lot of my own stuff, guitar, piano, drums, you name it. But I haven't been able to play more or less look at my music books.



Oh Tiff...i hope you can find peace with a lot of things. I'm pulling for you. Music is a way to express our most inner thoughts and cares. Start small, then try to get back into it. It'll be good therapy.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> In a way I know i'll find someone its just my anxiety speaking, and its really scary being single and leaving college soon, after that I feel like i'll have very limited chances to meet people without using the internet.
> Its also possible his mothers mental illness effected him more than just him having to cope with her and what went on, its also possible mental illnesses are hereditary, I know scientific studies are controversial and inconclusive, but literally my mums whole side of the family (and me) suffer from anxiety, that apparently gets worse with age. Without assuming anything it could always be possible he was suffering from something regarding that too. It really breaks my heart to think of so I can only imagine yours


Yes, I know that was the case. He told me he was angry at his mom for having children and passing on her mental illness. He killed himself on mother's day of all days. The thing is, he loved his mother very much. But he was very angry too. I knew he was struggling. I guess I didn't realize how badly. I feel like I failed him.

Talk to someone if you are feeling scared and lonely. Talk to us. Talk to someone at home. And you can always talk to me in PM. I may not know what to say, but I can listen.


----------



## lisa127

sibi said:


> what a good looking young man! I'm so sorry for you Lisa. Talk all you want about him and his life. We'll be listening


Thank you so much. It means a lot. I lost my dad when I was 28 but this is so different. So much guilt. So much other baggage.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Eulogy-Editing-Needed.98299/#post-918647
> Edit: he had suffered from cancer in the chest lining  Its so sad...


 Thank you. Because all I knew was he was in the hospital and was recently out but that was all I knew. Ouch its one of the worst cancers to go through, my Grammy had lung cancer and it was presumably the pleural effusion (collecting of fluids between layers of the chest lining eventually making the lung useless) that finally took her after 2 months in hospice.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Thank you. Because all I knew was he was in the hospital and was recently out but that was all I knew. Ouch its one of the worst cancers to go through, my Grammy had lung cancer and it was presumably the pleural effusion (collecting of fluids between layers of the chest lining eventually making the lung useless) that finally took her after 2 months in hospice.


Thats sad .


----------



## StarSapphire22

Well I was gonna share some hair ideas with y'all for when I cut/dye it after the wedding. But it sounds like we are all very serious today!

@T33's Torts, I struggled with the same things when my grandmother passed...we were very close, but just looking at things that reminded me of her was really hard. All the pictures and cards and things she made were stored away. She lived on a lake, so we were always fishing and swimming and boating, and I still struggle to do those things sometimes or heck, even look at a lake. Her passing was what prompted me to get into torts and turtles though...I was always catching painted turtles off her dock, and keeping them for a few hours before releasing them. She was always so patient with me stealing all her buckets and bait minnows to feed them. Littlefoot wasn't a painted but he was turtle-ish, you know? A way to make me happy by subtley reminding me of those times, without shoving the memories in my face. Plus, for me, animals have always been healing...an escape. I hope you find your own Littlefoot, when you're ready.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Yes, I know that was the case. He told me he was angry at his mom for having children and passing on her mental illness. He killed himself on mother's day of all days. The thing is, he loved his mother very much. But he was very angry too. I knew he was struggling. I guess I didn't realize how badly. I feel like I failed him.
> 
> Talk to someone if you are feeling scared and lonely. Talk to us. Talk to someone at home. And you can always talk to me in PM. I may not know what to say, but I can listen.


 The loneliness is actually what landed me spending more time on the forum and joining this chat. I'd given up all my friends for my ex who I was with for 2 years and my best friend for 4 years before that. So come April when she flat out left I was stranded completely alone and had to literally crawl back to a few friends. Its kind of turned into "most of my friends live in the computer" but hey at least I have friends. Don't be surprised if I do PM you some time, I have no problem talking to anyone about my issues on here, but the fact that's its a public site and anyone could stumble on it keeps me from doing so. plus some things I don't want younger people to know I did and decide its a good idea type thing.


----------



## sibi

Today is more than I can bare. All our stories today are heartbreaking. I need some time to recoup. PC is a safe place to go and express our feelings, concerns, ask for advice, and a place to feel safe. Someone told me that once. And when we disagree, we don't react like a b**ch. We all carry garbage, and feel strongly about things, but we don't tell people they are wrong without knowing all the circumstances. So, I'll take a break for now


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> The loneliness is actually what landed me spending more time on the forum and joining this chat. I'd given up all my friends for my ex who I was with for 2 years and my best friend for 4 years before that. So come April when she flat out left I was stranded completely alone and had to literally crawl back to a few friends. Its kind of turned into "most of my friends live in the computer" but hey at least I have friends. Don't be surprised if I do PM you some time, I have no problem talking to anyone about my issues on here, but the fact that's its a public site and anyone could stumble on it keeps me from doing so. plus some things I don't want younger people to know I did and decide its a good idea type thing.


Being a natural introvert, most of my friends are on the computer too! But us introverts (don't know if you are or not) have to be careful. My nephew and me, and most of my family in fact are introverts. And if you're not careful that is what gets you into trouble. I know I have to make more of an effort with people IRL, but it is online where I tend to find most of my friendships as well. I'm sorry about your breakup, btw.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm with you Sibi.


----------



## lisa127

We certainly are a serious bunch today, aren't we?


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm gonna go retreat into my deep dark hole now guys.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Thats sad .


 It was sad, since at 82 she was so young at heart, she had a facebook, played candy crush, wanted to see me get and have kids... in fact i'm pretty sure she knew I wasn't into guys and was completely ok with that. She also LOVED Franklin, she didn't like touching animals even fluffy ones, so the fact that he was contained she liked. So every time I went over I'd take Franklin the 30-40 minute drive out there in his travel tote for her to watch. I guess that's one very special memory both Nank and I share.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> I'm with you Sibi.


Me too


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Being a natural introvert, most of my friends are on the computer too! But us introverts (don't know if you are or not) have to be careful. My nephew and me, and most of my family in fact are introverts. And if you're not careful that is what gets you into trouble. I know I have to make more of an effort with people IRL, but it is online where I tend to find most of my friendships as well. I'm sorry about your breakup, btw.


 I don't consider myself an introvert, because my staying in is due to my super social anxieties, but yeah I essentially am an introvert, I wasn't actually introduced to the term until recently so I don't really use it much yet. thankfully I still have another year in college to make some "real life" friends... although I definitely feel like its easier to get along with and stay in communication with people on the computer. 
I'm actually doing better after the breakup, it still hurts like crazy and I still get (not nightmares but just dreams of us that make me feel horrid the next morning) but the breakups actually what got me active and running races, and finally taking care of my health... .even if the original reasons were to just flat out make her jealous when I look drop-dead gorgeous  turned out running was a good release. Anyone heard of the Spartan races??


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Me too


 I agree but sometimes things need to come out, I particularly tend to hold on to things way too long, so things actually coming out is surprising.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> I'm gonna go retreat into my deep dark hole now guys.



Noooooo. I'll miss you.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm having the opposite problem Sarah. I stopped running, and I haven't been doing real well eating "regularly"


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Noooooo. I'll miss you.


I'm still here. I have to go be creative soon though.


----------



## StarSapphire22

lisa127 said:


> We certainly are a serious bunch today, aren't we?



Let's lighten it up! 

Here's my hair pinterest board that I mentioned earlier. http://www.pinterest.com/jesskabibbles/hair-inspiration/

Also, I just found a giant soldier fly in my worm bin. Not a grub. A legitimate fly. I freeeeeeeeaaaaaaaked out. It makes a pretty intense buzzing noise that scared the bejeebers outta me.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> I don't consider myself an introvert, because my staying in is due to my super social anxieties, but yeah I essentially am an introvert, I wasn't actually introduced to the term until recently so I don't really use it much yet. thankfully I still have another year in college to make some "real life" friends... although I definitely feel like its easier to get along with and stay in communication with people on the computer.
> I'm actually doing better after the breakup, it still hurts like crazy and I still get (not nightmares but just dreams of us that make me feel horrid the next morning) but the breakups actually what got me active and running races, and finally taking care of my health... .even if the original reasons were to just flat out make her jealous when I look drop-dead gorgeous  turned out running was a good release. Anyone heard of the Spartan races??


Running would be a good release! I've always wanted to run, ever since I was young.


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> Let's lighten it up!
> 
> Here's my hair pinterest board that I mentioned earlier. http://www.pinterest.com/jesskabibbles/hair-inspiration/
> 
> Also, I just found a giant soldier fly in my worm bin. Not a grub. A legitimate fly. I freeeeeeeeaaaaaaaked out. It makes a pretty intense buzzing noise that scared the bejeebers outta me.


Wow, that's a lot of purple hair!!

I found one of those once too. They do freak you out don't they?


----------



## T33's Torts

But I have the same dreaming probably. Although usually its (like I said) still pictures. Sometimes they play out like videos (like normal people) but when thats the case its usually like I had to pick a door to save him, and I didn't pick the right one. Or I did something selfish and messed whatever it was up.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> I'm still here. I have to go be creative soon though.



Maybe you should paint? I know you like painting. Just find a canvas and just go all crazy with colors on it. Don't plan, just see what comes out!


----------



## lisa127

T33's Torts said:


> I'm still here. I have to go be creative soon though.


My sister (the mother of my nephew) crochets. She is even on Etsy. She has made all kinds of great things since my nephew died. It's been a huge help to her! I wish I had a creative side!


----------



## smarch

T33's Torts said:


> I'm having the opposite problem Sarah. I stopped running, and I haven't been doing real well eating "regularly"


 Well I should probably specify that this is now. Right before the breakup we'd been running some to prep for a race we signed up for (to motivate us to run) she left, we both stopped running, I went to the race she didn't, I raced finished a 5K in 42 minutes felt like death, but fell in love with running and have been doing it since. 
Right after the breakup I'd stopped running and flat out refused to eat (and shower...) for so long my mother threatened to bring me to the hospital and a counselor I went to see at school practically wanted to shove food in my face. You're grieving and I wouldn't expect routine to continue right away.


----------



## StarSapphire22

lisa127 said:


> Wow, that's a lot of purple hair!!
> 
> I found one of those once too. They do freak you out don't they?



It was in like a corner, and my bin is black so I just heard this buzzing and saw a vague shape and was like WTF IS THAT OMG IM GONNA DIE. I smushed it, and then figured out what it was. Uninvited bugs don't fare well in my apartment! 

Yeah, I wanna go purple after the wedding! So if the picture has purple hair, it's because I like the color. If it's not purple, I like the cut.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I'm having the opposite problem Sarah. I stopped running, and I haven't been doing real well eating "regularly"



Now, Tiff, you've brought me back here. You listen to me...you eat and take care of yourself!!! You hear me? The baby needs a health mom! My hearth is bleedi g for you today and I'm in a situation that could put me in a tailspin. But, it's people like you and others that are helping me through this thing. Le us be there for you, please...


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> Maybe you should paint? I know you like painting. Just find a canvas and just go all crazy with colors on it. Don't plan, just see what comes out!


 I did that once when I was upset, it turned quickly into a midnight finger painting session and then full out entire hand painting. Felt good. Just call it "Abstract expressionism" its a legit art


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> Now, Tiff, you've brought me back here. You listen to me...you eat and take care of yourself!!! You hear me? The baby needs a health mom! My hearth is bleedi g for you today and I'm in a situation that could put me in a tailspin. But, it's people like you and others that are helping me through this thing. Le us be there for you, please...



Sibi is right, Tiff. I know you don't feel like eating right now, but you gotta for your little squiggle. He/she needs you to be healthy so that 8 months or so from now, you have a bouncing, happy, healthy little piece of Dylan by your side. Sleep is important too, when you can get it.


----------



## T33's Torts

I hate sleeping!


----------



## T33's Torts

I have to finish my wall mural thing soon. So painting will be done in the near future. I have to fix my friend's base, then sharpie my car, then read a book, then write part of my story, and THEN I can paint.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> I hate sleeping!


Cuddle with Charlie, take some melatonin, try to relax for an hour or so before bed. Focus on happy things, plans for the baby, anything you can to get your mind off it. Oftentimes, what you're thinking about before falling asleep will be what you dream about.

Edit: Actually, not sure if you can have melatonin with a baby? Hm.


----------



## smarch

Oh I forgot you have a little munchkin to feed, ok so eating is greatly important even just for the sake of the baby, he/she will be a living piece of him you'll have left, and the devastation if something happened to the lil munchkin would be too much to bare!


----------



## T33's Torts

Charlie's been a butthead lately. I don't know what's up with him. He attacked my curtain and barked at my rabbit.


----------



## smarch

T33's Torts said:


> Charlie's been a butthead lately. I don't know what's up with him. He attacked my curtain and barked at my rabbit.


 Maybe he's stressed/distraught too? or sensing your mood. I don't know dogs well though, its just a guess


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I hate sleeping!





T33's Torts said:


> I hate sleeping!



I know, a d I know why. So, just lay on the bed after eating a p/j sandwich and a glass of milk, and think of a world where you can have all the animals you want. Think of a world w/o death, sickness, sorrow, hunger, or pain. Think of everything you ever wanted to accomplish, bit couldn't. Before you know it, you're asleep. And, even if you wake up, you'll have had a couple of hours of sleep anyways.


----------



## T33's Torts

You know what this chat really needs right now? Buttercup randomly text screaming penis. Just because.


----------



## T33's Torts

smarch said:


> Maybe he's stressed/distraught too? or sensing your mood. I don't know dogs well though, its just a guess


Its possible. Although I think he's just feeling extra butthead-ish.


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> Cuddle with Charlie, take some melatonin, try to relax for an hour or so before bed. Focus on happy things, plans for the baby, anything you can to get your mind off it. Oftentimes, what you're thinking about before falling asleep will be what you dream about.
> 
> Edit: Actually, not sure if you can have melatonin with a baby? Hm.


Does melatonin work for you? I bought some due to not sleeping well. Can't figure out if it helps or not!


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Maybe he's stressed/distraught too? or sensing your mood. I don't know dogs well though, its just a guess


I think you're absolutely right.


----------



## T33's Torts

Melatonin didn't work for me a few years back, and I don't think it'd help now.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Charlie's been a butthead lately. I don't know what's up with him. He attacked my curtain and barked at my rabbit.



He's channeling his inner Stormy. LOL

He can probably pick up on your stress/anxiety...he may also be stressed about Dylan being "missing" from the house. Give him some cuddles and a "busy" toy.


----------



## StarSapphire22

lisa127 said:


> Does melatonin work for you? I bought some due to not sleeping well. Can't figure out if it helps or not!



It didn't help me fall asleep, but it helped me sleep more soundly.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> He's channeling his inner Stormy. LOL
> 
> He can probably pick up on your stress/anxiety...he may also be stressed about Dylan being "missing" from the house. Give him some cuddles and a "busy" toy.


He should be used to my anxiety by now!  He loves tug a war with towels, but we have a hard time playing now cuz he can literally pull me off my feet.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> You know what this chat really needs right now? Buttercup randomly text screaming penis. Just because.



I second that!!! Hey, buttercup, were are you?!?


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> He should be used to my anxiety by now!



Well, then, give him a hug from me and tell him I say to knock it off.


----------



## smarch

T33's Torts said:


> Its possible. Although I think he's just feeling extra butthead-ish.


 My cats always a butthead when I want/need him, so I bug franklin and scoop him up to cuddle... who can blame you when you're desperate (though franklins very polite and has never used the potty on me) they sense feelings too.


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> I second that!!! Hey, buttercup, were are you?!?


Off in the herb garden! Duh! @Rob.harmon @sageharmon


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Off in the herb garden! Duh! @Rob.harmon @sageharmon



Well tell him to get his nose out from basil a d.rosemary, and.get back here! LOL


----------



## T33's Torts

Story time guys. So Dyl and I dated through highschool, but he was a few years ahead of me. After I graduated, he rather abruptly moved to Minnesota which totally sucked. I was kind of confused and then very depressed. I think loney would be a good word now. So i kind of feel silly now, because I'm following the same stupid path I did however many years ago.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Story time guys. So Dyl and I dated through highschool, but he was a few years ahead of me. After I graduated, he rather abruptly moved to Minnesota which totally sucked. I was kind of confused and then very depressed. I think loney would be a good word now. So i kind of feel silly now, because I'm following the same stupid path I did however many years ago.



Tiffy I think you need a hug.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Story time guys. So Dyl and I dated through highschool, but he was a few years ahead of me. After I graduated, he rather abruptly moved to Minnesota which totally sucked. I was kind of confused and then very depressed. I think loney would be a good word now. So i kind of feel silly now, because I'm following the same stupid path I did however many years ago.


Thats how you feel every time you start something new


----------



## Abdulla6169

Worst day ever, but at least I'm starting to feel happy 
Heres a nice pic:


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Story time guys. So Dyl and I dated through highschool, but he was a few years ahead of me. After I graduated, he rather abruptly moved to Minnesota which totally sucked. I was kind of confused and then very depressed. I think loney would be a good word now. So i kind of feel silly now, because I'm following the same stupid path I did however many years ago.



It's not stupid Tiff. You do have to allow for the grieving process to take place. Part of that is feeling lonely and depressed. Maybe you've passed through the denial part since you had some time to accept what would eventually happen, but maybe not. So, give yourself a break. Just tell me she you're at the anger stage. I'd want to stay clear away from you then  No, really, I can be your punching bag...really!


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't think I've ever gotten angry for anything besided hatred towards other people (and animals!), but thanks Sibi.


----------



## smarch

sibi said:


> It's not stupid Tiff. You do have to allow for the grieving process to take place. Part of that is feeling lonely and depressed. Maybe you've passed through the denial part since you had some time to accept what would eventually happen, but maybe not. So, give yourself a break. Just tell me she you're at the anger stage. I'd want to stay clear away from you then  No, really, I can be your punching bag...really!


 Oh I learned all about the anger phase after my breakup, I was talking with a counselor at school and he'd said i'd go through all the stages of greif but for some reason I didn't believe him, so when it hit it hit!


----------



## T33's Torts

I think its easier for me to just smile and carry on. I grief by myself, inside.


----------



## T33's Torts

Since Buttercup is MIA, I'll do it. 


PENIS. Hahahahahha


----------



## T33's Torts

That was so weird.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Since Buttercup is MIA, I'll do it.
> 
> 
> PENIS. Hahahahahha


Tiffany! You are a lady!!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Tiffany! You are a lady!!


And your point is?


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> Tiffany! You are a lady!!


She knows that! Your name is Isaiah, if you've forgotten  Just kidding!


----------



## mike taylor

Yes Tiffany is a lady! A dragon lady! Hahaha


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Yes Tiffany is a lady! A dragon lady! Hahaha


I don't even keep dragons any more! Although I really like leatherbackes


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> I don't even keep dragons any more! Although I really like leatherbackes


Silkies better


----------



## Abdulla6169

Rob.harmon said:


> Silkies better


Oh, hello


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Yes Tiffany is a lady! A dragon lady! Hahaha


Good *insert time of day here* !


----------



## smarch

tortoisetime565 said:


> Tiffany! You are a lady!!


 What would you prefer a lady yell? (i'm going out on a limb assuming yelling penis is acceptable.... soooo correct me if im inappropriate ....) CLITORIS!?? is that more lady-like?


----------



## T33's Torts

smarch said:


> What would you prefer a lady yell? (i'm going out on a limb assuming yelling penis is acceptable.... soooo correct me if im inappropriate ....) CLITORIS!?? is that more lady-like?


I literally just laughed out loud. Yes, yes it is.


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Silkies better


Nope. Yet again you are incorrect. I'm smarter. Haha.


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> Good *insert time of day here* !


Almost evening! Its afternoon in LA but later in TX.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Almost evening! Its afternoon in LA but later in TX.


Thanks! Its 10:33 pm here. I'll stay up late for the chat though


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm so nervous. I'm shaking. It feel like I drank too much coffee… I have moths in my stomach. Butterflies are toxic so….


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, Abdulla, I just noticed we became members on the same day, me just a year before you! How cool!


----------



## smarch

T33's Torts said:


> I literally just laughed out loud. Yes, yes it is.


Oh good I was hoping that would be funny not wildly inappropriate, I mean it was probably both but it's just the most daring thing I've said on purpose and was worried lol. And good you needed a nice laugh


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Hey, Abdulla, I just noticed we became members on the same day, me just a year before you! How cool!


Wow, I never expected that  Thats just so strange -and cool-!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Im feeling better now, my heart doesn't feel like its eating itself.


----------



## T33's Torts

My best friend just got a tattoo, and guess what. She got a little cat, guess where. Where mine is! She didn't know 'bout mine until I told afterwards. Amazing, huh? Her's is more normal looking though.


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> My best friend just got a tattoo, and guess what. She got a little cat, guess where. Where mine is! She didn't know 'bout mine until I told afterwards. Amazing, huh? Her's is more normal looking though.



They're all over pinterest!


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> They're all over pinterest!


 I wish she would've told me (really, I should've told her), 'cuz I have a really cute idea for another tat and I'm excited.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Holy monsoon rain... It's like strobe lights and canon fire right now. You can't see through the rain and I think my neighbors house and trees just got struck multiple times. I'd video it but I'm avoiding windows and anything tethered to a wall/plumbing right now.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Stormy and Lola are "wrestlebathing"...where they lick each other like crazy and roll around on the bed like idiots..."You're gonna be clean and you're gonna LIKE IT! Stop licking me! Stop! NO! I need to clean YOU! STOOOOPPPP!"


----------



## T33's Torts

RosieRedfoot said:


> Holy monsoon rain... It's like strobe lights and canon fire right now. You can't see through the rain and I think my neighbors house and trees just got struck multiple times. I'd video it but I'm avoiding windows and anything tethered to a wall/plumbing right now.


That's so scary Kim! If you're in a stormy (not your cat, Jess) area, are the houses built to absorb lightning?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We have trees twice the height of all the houses and no antennae... So I'm doubting the house itself would get struck since there's so much foliage in the way (ooh joy, all the raking in a few months' time).

Okay, I've never heard thunder like what just happened. Sounded like metal scraping across itself but boomy. 

I'm glad I got home in time, let the dogs out, then heard thunder and felt a few big drops of rain.


----------



## smarch

Ugh well it was a good day... but my aunt was over today and apperently that whole side of the family has gone to **** and now there's just a bunch of yelling and. .. oh boy why do wills gotta get nasty... poor mum the executor


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It's sunny now! Crazy weather...


----------



## StarSapphire22

I am so bleeping over this bleeping wedding, can I please just be bleeping married with purple bleeping hair and turtles already?!


----------



## mike taylor

Calmly walks away (crazy lady)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Look what I filled out!


----------



## mike taylor

Cool now you have papers on him . Haha


----------



## T33's Torts

A friend of mine has the name Leilani. Heavenly flower, right?


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> A friend of mine has the name Leilani. Heavenly flower, right?


Basil and I are friend with twins named Leilani and Danielle


----------



## mike taylor

I got a friend named Sam .


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> I got a friend named Sam .


The dragon lady thinks that's fantastic.


----------



## StarSapphire22

mike taylor said:


> Calmly walks away (crazy lady)



Don't judge me. 



mike taylor said:


> Cool now you have papers on him . Haha



No, this is the application for my "proof of ownership." LOL


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> A friend of mine has the name Leilani. Heavenly flower, right?



Or heavenly princess, depending on the translation!


----------



## StarSapphire22

My parents legally changed my name about a week after I was born, to add that in. So I have two middle names, and Leilani is so I would always remember where I was born!


----------



## T33's Torts

I was eating a banana, I dropped it, and I swear Char came out no where and swallowed it.


----------



## T33's Torts

My middle name's Alexis and I absolutely hate it. I hate it more than I hate the name tiffany (which says something.) My friends call me Alex, which I don't really mind.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Why do you hate it? 

My middle name is Diane. Feels like an old name but it also belongs to my mom and a great aunt or something too. 

Ya know... Kim Possible's name was Kimberly Anne Possible. Mine's Kimberly Diane. Last name starts with a P too but I lack a best friend named Ron with a mole rat. 

Not saying we're the same person buuut have you ever seen us in the same place? Jk


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I did have a gerbil named Rufus once...


----------



## T33's Torts

Alexis or Tiffany? Tiffany gives me the impression of an older person, or a really dumbo type highschool student.   Alexis is the name of my grandma's sister, the same lady who has forever banned me from family gatherings. She's told me, "I don't want to know you if you're not going be to nice." So Alex it is


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> You guys are great..... Mike, I actually lol'ed.  thanks, I needed it.
> 
> Everyone keeps telling me "there's light at the end of the tunnel" - well, I've been waiting for that light for 10 years....... Any day now, right?....
> 
> Sorry. I didn't say anything and just disappeared for a while because I couldn't do anything but cry and don't want to whine...... But I missed you guys......
> 
> I just.... don't know what to do. It's making me feel like a failure.....


This has nothing to do with you, much less you being a failure. With that woman I'd just remember moving forward to trust nothing, let her get away with nothing, and move forward. I am keeping you in my prayers too. You deserve much better than this but sometimes life isn't fair unfortunately. 
At one point in my life I thought I had too much. I was in the hospital on the transplant list, just found out my ex was cheating, my kid was moving out, and I felt like my whole world turned upside down. After my ex left he left me with so much debt and actually took out other loans in both names and dropped them on me. It took about two years to get my feet back on the ground again and then it all went uphill from there. From your darkest there is hope.
Here's the good news, my ex got married and had two babies and I was like wow that's karma. I found out through mutual friends he was cheating on his wife and living with her and his kids in his grandmas basement. Karma has him by the junk and I have a wonderful life with my Mikey. Take the high road and keep on keeping on, you will end up on top.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Okay. First, I did say my phone was useless. I was referring to Tiff's remark to Abdullah when I said, "what difference does it make?" that Abdullah's first language isn't English.
> 
> Now, addressing Ashley, I'm so sorry that you're going through this. If your bf doesn't make more than 2k a month, he'll be paying more than 50% of his monthly salary for child support. Now, I don't know about Iowa, but most states won't force a father to pay over 50% of his monthly earnings if that would cause extreme financial hardship. He needs to get a good lawyer, schedule a rehearing of child support based on the current ruling, and claim extreme financial hardship. I know that it costs to get a good lawyer, but, until you get this child support straighten out, they'll be no peace, no wedding, and she may actually win if you wind up breaking up over the stress of it all. Since there will not be a wedding, use the money you set aside for it to pay for an attorney. Borrow the money if you have to. But, get that child support down.
> 
> Next, did your bf consider quitting his job? They can't get blood from a stone. If, somehow, you can be the breadwinner for now, could you make it? Because, what's the alternative? If all he brings home is a couple of hundred dollars, why even work? An emergency hearing on the child support will force his ex to go back to work cause she's not gonna get what she expected from him.
> 
> Finally, your lil dude...don't give him up. He is the only thing now that brings you joy. You'll need each other. Regrets only are experienced after a person made a bad decision. Don't add regret to an already bad situation. Things somehow seem to work out. When you get over this, and you will, you'll still have the people who love and need you the most by your side, including your Lil Dude. I'll be praying for your peace of mind that only God can give by means of Christ Jesus.


Sibi has a good plan there. He can say he lost his job due to his duress.


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> http://www.gofundme.com
> It's a fundraising page and is used often for raising funds for unforeseen difficulties. People use it to raise money for all sorts of things.
> http://www.gofundme.com


If you set it up make sure it's in your name and not his.


----------



## Ashes

Yeah, I just did the math. We will be paying out more than we are bringing home....... How they expect a father to care for his kids and live on $900 a month is beyond me. The system is flawed..... and we are screwed. I'm applying for second jobs..... It's all I can do.... He and I are fighting more because we are stressed to the max...


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> If you set it up make sure it's in your name and not his.


I looked at the page, but it's all people who have had super tragedies and stuff..... I don't know if I'd feel right putting my story on it.....?


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashes said:


> I looked at the page, but it's all people who have had super tragedies and stuff..... I don't know if I'd feel right putting my story on it.....?


You have nothing to loose Ashley.


----------



## Kerryann

smarch said:


> That's the reason nice people always get screwed over, they like to see the best in people and then they get caught for it.
> I hope its not "sexist" since I am a woman, and i'm assuming a few can agree with me, but women can be pretty vengeful sometimes.


I always try to take the high road, always. Even if I get screwed over I know I am in the right which is enough for me.


----------



## Kerryann

smarch said:


> I'd say its just as embarrassing later too, I looked little girly in 7th grade and had people asking me since 5th if I had started... like for real who asks that!? It got embarrassing to pause while deciding to lie or tell the truth. Funny thing was my best friend since 3rd grade was practically the same, actually literally just a month before me. And I pretty much chubbed up in 5th grade and didn't slim down till high school... then by senior year of high school I caught the fact that i'd developed an eating disorder, that I still fight to this day.


I am glad I wasn't the only one wearing a c cup in the 5th grade. I also started that year. I was sure I was dying but my mom told me to wear a pad and rolled her eyes at me.


----------



## mike taylor

Here's my buddy Sam in cpr class .


----------



## T33's Torts

I only know how to give dogs CPR..


----------



## mike taylor

I'm can save your life .


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> I'm can save your life .


Giving dogs CPR?


----------



## Kerryann

lisa127 said:


> Yes, that would be him. And yes, I have some anger issues about it. My family failed him. And I'm mad about that.


I was like that for years after my cousin committed suicide. I was so mad at my one uncle I could barely look at him. You have to remember that depression is a disease and that anger is a natural part of your grieving too. It took me a few years after my cousin before I could be silent and alone for a while without breaking down. Suicide is the most awful thing that can happen to a person. 

My cousin was a hemophiliac who caught HIV when he was 2 years old from a blood transfusion so I had a lot of people to blame. He always had to get transfusions to stop from getting bruises and bleeding to death. I never knew until I went into the hospital with my heart problem that I started having the transfusions and I had such guilt that I didn't know how painful they were all of his life. 

Even for Kelly's bridal shower I was so upset about Matt not being here to see it and I am sure I will feel the same at the wedding. It's not normal grieving when there is a suicide.


----------



## Kerryann

lisa127 said:


> Thank you so much. It means a lot. I lost my dad when I was 28 but this is so different. So much guilt. So much other baggage.


You can always talk to me if you need to also. My cousin who's sister I was raising was only 20 when he committed suicide.


----------



## Kerryann

lisa127 said:


> Does melatonin work for you? I bought some due to not sleeping well. Can't figure out if it helps or not!


I have to have a sleep pattern along with the melatonin. I have to put a picture in here though that will make you all ooey and gooey


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> Giving dogs CPR?


No people!


----------



## Kerryann

T33's Torts said:


> You have nothing to loose Ashley.







Ashes said:


> I looked at the page, but it's all people who have had super tragedies and stuff..... I don't know if I'd feel right putting my story on it.....?


I agree with tiff and itd give people who want to help a place to do so.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Lol chat got crazy while I was at work. Lol. How is everyone? I'm going to the doctor tomorrow.yay


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Lol chat got crazy while I was at work. Lol. How is everyone? I'm going to the doctor tomorrow.yay


Yay Issy!   Thank you!


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> No people!


Oh!


----------



## Kerryann

I just finally stopped laughing. Mike bent over to pick up Ozzie and Cici head butted him. She about knocked his lights out and she was just sitting there like what's his issue?


----------



## Kerryann

Important question as it is the national holiday known as shark week. Do you think megaladon is extinct or still kicking?


----------



## mike taylor

I think its alive and well .


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> I think its alive and well .


Ditto.


----------



## Kerryann

I'm watching a dude in a shark cage and three sharks want to eat him. They are kinda cute and vicious.


----------



## Kerryann

I am rooting for megaladon, it'd be very cool if he wasn't extinct


----------



## jaizei

At least y'all have 'normal' middle names.

Question - Is page 1232 not showing up for anyone else?


----------



## T33's Torts

jaizei said:


> At least y'all have 'normal' middle names.
> 
> Question - Is page 1232 not showing up for anyone else?
> 
> View attachment 91654


Its not showing up for me either. You've made it almost impossible for me not to ask your middle name.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm scared tiff!! They are gonna stab me with sharp things!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm scared tiff!! They are gonna stab me with sharp things!


You'll be okay.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm watching the samething . Man people are stupid . Why would you get in a aluminum cage with sharks big enough to eat you!


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> I agree with tiff and itd give people who want to help a place to do so.


You guys are right. I'll make a page and see how it goes...


----------



## Kerryann

jaizei said:


> At least y'all have 'normal' middle names.
> 
> Question - Is page 1232 not showing up for anyone else?
> 
> View attachment 91654


I got that too yes


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> I'm watching the samething . Man people are stupid . Why would you get in a aluminum cage with sharks big enough to eat you!


I have to sleep now but being in that boat with Mr bitey was scary


----------



## jaizei

tortoisetime565 said:


> They are gonna stab me with sharp things!



I always thought that was a bonus


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashes said:


> You guys are right. I'll make a page and see how it goes...


Avoid trying to make it sad. People won't go for a sob story. Facts and facts. Admit where you guys were wrong, and state that it's simply going to be 'impossible'.


----------



## mike taylor

You see them two stupid guys in that little boat? They have more balls than me . I wouldn't get in that big boat if they told me we are going out to look for white sharks . I would be like you're going by yourself.


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> Avoid trying to make it sad. People won't go for a sob story. Facts and facts. Admit where you guys were wrong, and state that it's simply going to be 'impossible'.


Do I put everything in it then? Like, everything I've said here basically?


----------



## mike taylor

Yes girl!


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashes said:


> Do I put everything in it then? Like, everything I've said here basically?


Yep.


----------



## T33's Torts

Pictures help too.


----------



## mike taylor

I want to see a picture of your cat tattoo Tiffany.


----------



## tortoisetime565

jaizei said:


> I always thought that was a bonus


I hate Needles.


----------



## mike taylor

Really they don't even hurt. Needles are painless.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> I want to see a picture of your cat tattoo Tiffany.


I already posted a pic a while back. Patience and I'll post it again.


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> I want to see a picture of your cat tattoo Tiffany.



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/pretend-chat-2-14.87425/page-868#post-900301


----------



## mike taylor

That hurt!


----------



## T33's Torts

jaizei said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/pretend-chat-2-14.87425/page-868#post-900301


Thanks.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> That hurt!


Not really. But I have a high pain tolerance.


----------



## mike taylor

Me to but that had to hurt.


----------



## T33's Torts

Piercing my tongue hurt more.


----------



## mike taylor

Not for me! I like my tongue with no holes .


----------



## Rob.harmon

mike taylor said:


> Not for me! I like my tongue with no holes .


Same 
I really want gauges!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Rob.harmon said:


> Same
> I really want gauges!!!!


I have gauges 12 , 20 , 16 , 10 gauge shot gun .


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> I have gauges 12 , 20 , 16 , 10 gauge shot gun .


I have a 12 and 16.


----------



## Rob.harmon

Through my ears-_-


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Through my ears-_-


No kidding Buttercup.


----------



## Rob.harmon

Ya. I want small ones though


----------



## T33's Torts

So if I shot you through the ear with my 12..?


----------



## T33's Torts

You hear that rob? That's the sound of crickets.


----------



## T33's Torts

And forest demons.


----------



## mike taylor

Don't go in the woods at night! Because they are the same as day time .


----------



## Rob.harmon

mike taylor said:


> Don't go in the woods at night! Because they are the same as day time .


And they are super scary!


----------



## sibi

What are gauges through the ears, Buttercup? Can you show a pic of one?


----------



## Rob.harmon

This is my drawing of a seahorse


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rob.harmon said:


> View attachment 91656
> 
> This is my drawing of a seahorse


That would be a cool tattoo


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> What are gauges through the ears, Buttercup? Can you show a pic of one?


The little hole looking disks. They stretch a hole through your ear. You've probably seen them before.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> The little hole looking disks. They stretch a hole through your ear. You've probably seen them before.


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> That would be a cool tattoo


Thanks haha


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> View attachment 91656
> 
> This is my drawing of a seahorse


Yes, and mine didn't have fins.  I'm so impressed you have no idea.


----------



## Rob.harmon

sibi said:


> What are gauges through the ears, Buttercup? Can you show a pic of one?





I LOVE THEM SO MUCH!!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

I want gauges but I don't have the face for it.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> The little hole looking disks. They stretch a hole through your ear. You've probably seen them before.



That's what I thought. I just didn't know whatnot was called. I saw a young man with a big one in his ear. I thought it was hideous


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Yes, and mine didn't have fins.  I'm so impressed you have no idea.


I'm better


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't think I could do that. I have all kinds of funky ear piercings, but that's kind of a different thing. 



Rob.harmon said:


> I'm better


Remind me not to be nice to you!


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> I want gauges but I don't have the face for it.


Ya.....i don't know what that face is actually.


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Ya.....i don't know what that face is actually.


He's not talking about the picture dumbdumb! You may be a better artist but I'm still smarter!


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> He's not talking about the picture dumbdumb! You may be a better artist but I'm still smarter!


In your dreams!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> In your dreams!!!!


Oh, why thank you. I really don't think I'm a better artist... but if you insist.


----------



## tortdad

Just got finished working job #2. Now time for dinner then bed because I've got to be up in 5:30 mins


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## T33's Torts

tortdad said:


> Just got finished working job #2. Now time for dinner then bed because I've got to be up in 5:30 mins
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


And your time. Starts. NOW.


----------



## tortdad

T33's Torts said:


> And your time. Starts. NOW.



I don't get 'my' time. Once I'm home it's family time then bed. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Elohi

So. Exhausted. 
It's been balls to the wall all day. I've done more cleaning and organizing than I do in a friggin month. I don't like coming home to a messy house after a trip, but this deep cleaning was different because I've also been bagging/boxing/setting things aside for a garage sale when we get back. Tomorrow, I do run thru's with the ladies who will be taking care of all the animals and then I also have to pack all 5 of us.


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> So. Exhausted.
> It's been balls to the wall all day. I've done more cleaning and organizing than I do in a friggin month. I don't like coming home to a messy house after a trip, but this deep cleaning was different because I've also been bagging/boxing/setting things aside for a garage sale when we get back. Tomorrow, I do run thru's with the ladies who will be taking care of all the animals and then I also have to pack all 5 of us.



Wow! Monica. I'm like you. I don't like coming home to a dirty house after a trip . But, think of all the accomplishment! You should be proud on yourself


----------



## Rob.harmon

I want gauges!!!!


----------



## sibi

Rob.harmon said:


> I want gauges!!!!


Then, get them. What's holding you back?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rob.harmon said:


> Ya.....i don't know what that face is actually.


Lol. I've posted in the "new what do you look like thread"

Tiff says I'm cute but she's being nice. Lol. I still look 16... #teambabyface


----------



## Rob.harmon

sibi said:


> Then, get them. What's holding you back?


I would only get them is my brother got them with me


----------



## sibi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Lol. I've posted in the "new what do you look like thread"
> 
> Tiff says I'm cute but she's being nice. Lol. I still look 16... #teambabyface





tortoisetime565 said:


> Lol. I've posted in the "new what do you look like thread"
> 
> Tiff says I'm cute but she's being nice. Lol. I still look 16... #teambabyface



Isaiah, is that you in the picture with the gauge in your ear?


----------



## tortoisetime565

sibi said:


> Isaiah, is that you in the picture with the gauge in your ear?


Yes the bearded badass. That's me. Jk. Lol. I'm a scrawny white boy... Lol


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rob.harmon said:


> I would only get them is my brother got them with me


If you keep them like pencil size or below they grow back. I say go for it!


----------



## sibi

Rob.harmon said:


> I would only get them is my brother got them with me



Are you really twins? Cause, if your not, why do you need your brother ?


----------



## sibi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Yes the bearded badass. That's me. Jk. Lol. I'm a scrawny white boy... Lol


You should've shown your whole face. From what I can see, you look good  except for the ear thing, Lol


----------



## tortoisetime565

sibi said:


> Are you really twins? Cause, if your not, why do you need your brother ?


They are twins lol.


----------



## Elohi

1/3 of my bedroom is full of bagged/stacked/boxed clothes and misc household items. Plus a bunch of stuff in one of the spare rooms that I didn't want to bring down and crowd my room with...all meant for the garage sale weekend after next. 

I am down to one small load of laundry left to do. I haven't cleaned the master bathroom but that will just have to wait until I get back, it's not in dire need of attention anyways. But I also need to add coco coir to the Leo enclosure and run to the store for extra greens to make sure the pet sitters don't run out of things. 
It's been quite an adventure trying to do all this with all 3 of my kids home. One of them was helpful and one of them was really good at undoing things as fast as I did them LOL! And one of them hid in his room so he wouldn't be asked to do anything.
Well, it's time for bed...I'm going to need a melatonin tonight because I'm just as awake as I could possibly be despite my exhaustion. :0/
If I had one more day to prepare, I'd just keep working through part of the night but I have to be rested for the last push tomorrow. Hiyah! Here we go. G'night all.


----------



## tortoisetime565

sibi said:


> You should've shown your whole face. From what I can see, you look good  except for the ear thing, Lol


Lol. Sibi, such a jokester.


----------



## sibi

So, has everyone gone to bed, or what? I know you're up, Isaiah . And, maybe Buttercup is around. Did Tiff sign off already? Gosh! People can't stay up anymore. What's wrong with this picture ?


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> So, has everyone gone to bed, or what? I know you're up, Isaiah . And, maybe Buttercup is around. Did Tiff sign off already? Gosh! People can't stay up anymore. What's wrong with this picture ?



Sibi, it's called, exhaustion! Normal people go to bed at normal times, but you...


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm going to bed now. Lol I'm super sleepy. Night Sibi! Night everyone else!


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> Sibi, it's called, exhaustion! Normal people go to bed at normal times, but you...



Look who hasn't taken his chill pill today! I think you're kind of rude. I think you should apologize ,me thinks!


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> Look who hasn't taken his chill pill today! I think you're kind of rude. I think you should apologize ,me thinks!


 
You see what you did! We lost the only person here tonight! You put him to sleep with all your prudish talk about ear gauges! ImthinkmI should have to get Steven here before he goes to bed tonight. I must let him know how lonely it gets here w/o friends to bit*h at you, or joke about things.


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> You see what you did! We lost the only person here tonight! You put him to sleep with all your prudish talk about ear gauges! ImthinkmI should have to get Steven here before he goes to bed tonight. I must let him know how lonely it gets here w/o friends to bit*h at you, or joke about things.



Dumbdumb, it was Mike who does the self-talk thing! It's pretty contagious tough, and kinda fun.


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> Dumbdumb, it was Mike who does the self-talk thing! It's pretty contagious tough, and kinda fun.



Oh, yeah, you're correct! But, you didn't have to call me dumbdumb! After all, everyone slips up sometimes. What's your problem anyway?


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> Oh, yeah, you're correct! But, you didn't have to call me dumbdumb! After all, everyone slips up sometimes. What's your problem anyway?



My problem is that I wonder if all these posts count in my favor ? And, if someone is name calling another member, if a mod is going to intercede ? We haven't Hardman mods alter the numerous posts about PENIUS. For the life of me, I can't spell the darn thing!


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> My problem is that I wonder if all these posts count in my favor ? And, if someone is name calling another member, if a mod is going to intercede ? We haven't Hardman mods alter the numerous posts about PENIUS. For the life of me, I can't spell the darn thing!



Hahaha, you cracked me up there. For one, you do credit for each post. Second, the word penis isn't a dirty word. It's part of the male anatomy, thus allowable. So, when Buttercup wrote a string of PENISES all in caps, no one did anything. So there, are you satisfied?


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> Hahaha, you cracked me up there. For one, you do credit for each post. Second, the word penis isn't a dirty word. It's part of the male anatomy, thus allowable. So, when Buttercup wrote a string of PENISES all in caps, no one did anything. So there, are you satisfied?



Okay, smartass, I get it. I still think, it's smutty. Members should know that this is a public forum, and kids could be reading these posts. I almost got excited that we had an audience ! That was 40 minutes ago  So, smartest, what should we talk about now?


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> Okay, smartass, I get it. I still think, it's smutty. Members should know that this is a public forum, and kids could be reading these posts. I almost got excited that we had an audience ! That was 40 minutes ago  So, smartest, what should we talk about now?



Let's talk about middle names. I kinda missed that discussion earlier. When I was born, my mother named me Lillian Jean X. Then, right on the darn form, the person recording the info, crossed out the name with one line, and wrote Sylvia Jane X. Now, my birth certificate shows my first name crossed out and written above that was my second name! Isn't that the dumbest thing you've ever heard?


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> Let's talk about middle names. I kinda missed that discussion earlier. When I was born, my mother named me Lillian Jean X. Then, right on the darn form, the person recording the info, crossed out the name with one line, and wrote Sylvia Jane X. Now, my birth certificate shows my first name crossed out and written above that was my second name! Isn't that the dumbest thing you've ever heard?



Wow, you were almost named Lillian Jean! That name sounds like you could've been a star tennis player, huh! You're the right age too. Well, I was given a very mature name, Mary Jane. Hey, we have the same middle name! Sorry to hear your birth certificate was so screwed up. And, to think you had to go your whole life showing people that! It makes you wonder what that recorder was drinking that morning, ay?


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> Wow, you were almost named Lillian Jean! That name sounds like you could've been a star tennis player, huh! You're the right age too. Well, I was given a very mature name, Mary Jane. Hey, we have the same middle name! Sorry to hear your birth certificate was so screwed up. And, to think you had to go your whole life showing people that! It makes you wonder what that recorder was drinking that morning, ay?



It wasn't pleasant, that's for sure. Another thing that was weird was that I wasn't born in a hospital. I was born on Clinton Street, in my mother's bed! My mother told me I'm still had that sack thingy on my face as I was gasping for air. Funny how life makes a full circle at the end.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello All my Tortoise friend. I'm here in China again!!

The speed of the internet are so slow that I think my tortoise can run faster from here back to US. 

Sigh! ! ! !


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> It wasn't pleasant, that's for sure. Another thing that was weird was that I wasn't born in a hospital. I was born on Clinton Street, in my mother's bed! My mother told me I'm still had that sack thingy on my face as I was gasping for air. Funny how life makes a full circle at the end.



Don't talk like that. But, I must admit, being born on Clinton Street is weird. I mean, did you know Clinton then? He must have been a famous baby back then to have a street named after him. Gotta run, Steven just got on... must speak to a real person now..


----------



## sibi

bouaboua said:


> Hello All my Tortoise friend. I'm here in China again!!
> 
> The speed of the internet are so slow that I think my tortoise can run faster from here back to US.
> 
> Sigh! ! ! !



Lol! How are you Steven? Missed you. Today, or yesterday, was a pretty sad day for some of us. How was your trip? You must be exhausted .


----------



## bouaboua

What Happened?? Why is a sad day? I was traveling all day to get myself back to Asia. What happen??


----------



## sibi

bouaboua said:


> What Happened?? Why is a sad day? I was traveling all day to get myself back to Asia. What happen??



Well, for starters, I just found out that Dylan died last Wednesday. Then, Ashley was so upset cause they have to cancel their wedding. Her bf has to pay so much money in back child support that they can hardly manage financially. At first there was a thought that she couldn't keep Little Dude, but she was just upset for days, crying her eyes out. Then, others here, Jess, Sarah, Lisa, and me had sad stories that we revealed here today. It wasn't a happy day


----------



## sibi

Steven, are you there? Don't read what I've been writing. I was writing to myself. Mike started something here, LOL

I sure hope I didn't frighten you away from chat  (nervous laugh)


----------



## sibi

(--)
¦ ¦


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good morning


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Well, for starters, I just found out that Dylan died last Wednesday. Then, Ashley was so upset cause they have to cancel their wedding. Her bf has to pay so much money in back child support that they can hardly manage financially. At first there was a thought that she couldn't keep Little Dude, but she was just upset for days, crying her eyes out. Then, others here, Jess, Sarah, Lisa, and me had sad stories that we revealed here today. It wasn't a happy day


Hi sibi:

I still cannot understand how Dylan can true to the worse so fast and by lung cancel? It do not make sense. I hope the whole thing is made up by Tiff, it is a made-believe story. it is too sad. just too sad if this is real. Maybe I'm refuse to believe this is real but just last week, Dylan still reply our chat and just a week, he is pass away? I hope this is made-believe. I hope........I hope.....

I felt sorry for Ashley also. Her weeding dress are so beautiful. They looks so fit and so prefect for each other. And so much love between them. Just hang-tight. They can do it next year. She will still be so beautiful. When you love a person, you love what he is and have to take the bad with the good. It is tough. but that is how true love have to do. My wife and I are both divorcee, I know how that is. 

Tough thing makes me humble, I know lots thing are not under my control, we can try and we do try most of the time but still. So I ask the higher power to be my wisdom and strength.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Lol. I've posted in the "new what do you look like thread"
> 
> Tiff says I'm cute but she's being nice. Lol. I still look 16... #teambabyface


Like I'd do that.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey. Its 1 am. Going back to sleep guys. Glad you had a safe flight Steven. Sibi, stop hanging out with Mike! You caught the crazies!


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Hi sibi:
> 
> I still cannot understand how Dylan can true to the worse so fast and by lung cancel? It do not make sense. I hope the whole thing is made up by Tiff, it is a made-believe story. it is too sad. just too sad if this is real. Maybe I'm refuse to believe this is real but just last week, Dylan still reply our chat and just a week, he is pass away? I hope this is made-believe. I hope........I hope.....
> 
> I felt sorry for Ashley also. Her weeding dress are so beautiful. They looks so fit and so prefect for each other. And so much love between them. Just hang-tight. They can do it next year. She will still be so beautiful. When you love a person, you love what he is and have to take the bad with the good. It is tough. but that is how true love have to do. My wife and I are both divorcee, I know how that is.
> 
> Tough thing makes me humble, I know lots thing are not under my control, we can try and we do try most of the time but still. So I ask the higher power to be my wisdom and strength.


It really happened. Your still in the first step of grieving:
Denial & shock


----------



## T33's Torts

Shock doesn't wear off, denial doesn't hit us all.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey! Its too early to be awake.


----------



## bouaboua

I'm landed in China again last night so I'm still awake. but I like to go to bed. it is the jet-leg. 

Hi Tiff. Are you holding up alright?


----------



## bouaboua

I need to go out to locate some food. I have nothing to cook in my apartment. The cleaning lady clean out everything in my kitchen. I'm tired and I'm not feel cooking tonight.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning all. Here's an update as to what is happening in my neck of the woods lately. 
Monday I broke a toe on my right foot. It's pretty fun in that I pound concrete all day as part of my job. I did get all of us out after 8 hours, but that didn't really make for a healed toe. It is many pretty colors of the purplish hue. Fast forward to Monday night/Tuesday morning. Karen woke in the darkness and got out of bed. As she walked past the dresser, she hooked a toe on her right foot and broke it as well. Do I have a wonderful, supportive wife or what? Wanting to share my pain, she now does, literally. 
I know very clearly that these are problems of the first world, but it's entertaining at the least. We hobble and poke fun at each-other.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning, Ken thats some funny stuff!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Morning, Ken thats some funny stuff!


Right? We embrace the terms of sharing each and everything together.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Right? We embrace the terms of sharing each and everything together.




Let me go tell my wife of your story Ken.

Let me tell what she will say.........She will say: she don't need me to broke a toe when she broke one. She just need me to bleed every month with her.

Is that LOVE or what????


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Let me go tell my wife of your story Ken.
> 
> Let me tell what she will say.........She will say: she don't need me to broke a toe when she broke one. She just need me to bleed every month with her.
> 
> Is that LOVE or what????


Ummmmm


----------



## lisa127

Kerryann said:


> I was like that for years after my cousin committed suicide. I was so mad at my one uncle I could barely look at him. You have to remember that depression is a disease and that anger is a natural part of your grieving too. It took me a few years after my cousin before I could be silent and alone for a while without breaking down. Suicide is the most awful thing that can happen to a person.
> 
> My cousin was a hemophiliac who caught HIV when he was 2 years old from a blood transfusion so I had a lot of people to blame. He always had to get transfusions to stop from getting bruises and bleeding to death. I never knew until I went into the hospital with my heart problem that I started having the transfusions and I had such guilt that I didn't know how painful they were all of his life.
> 
> Even for Kelly's bridal shower I was so upset about Matt not being here to see it and I am sure I will feel the same at the wedding. It's not normal grieving when there is a suicide.


No, it's not normal grieving at all. 

I have felt anger about a lot of things since he died. And at a lot of people. But never anger at him. Not for the suicide itself anyway. For the last 4 to 5 months of his life he pushed me and his mom out of his life. Didn't hear from him at all. Couldn't call him because he changed his phone number. I emailed him but he wouldn't reply. He even blocked me on FB. Then all of a sudden, almost 5 months later I get a goodbye letter. Thanking me for being there for him and telling me how much he loved me. Telling me how great it was to have me for an aunt. And saying goodbye. That I am a bit mad about. About him shutting me out the last few months. But...I understand why he did it.

And the guilt. Always the guilt.

I'm sorry for your loss to this horrible disease. I hope you have been able to find some peace, or are at least a little closer on your journey.


----------



## lisa127

Good morning everyone!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummmmm


Good Morning Ken. Good Morning Mike!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

So Ken, no work? I broke my right ankle pretty bad, and never had it set, so I can't swim without wrapping it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Ken. Good Morning Mike!!!


I owe, I owe.
It's off to work I go…


----------



## T33's Torts

I have an hour and 48 minutes.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I owe, I owe.
> It's off to work I go…


Have a great day. No toe breaking today Okay??


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Tiff! ! ! !

It is way too early for you to get up. How are you holding up??


----------



## T33's Torts

I start work at thr aquarium today! And stuff still have to get done around here too! I'm fine now. I sort of stopped eating and sleeping for a while but I do both of those things mostly regularly now.


----------



## lisa127

T33's Torts said:


> I start work at thr aquarium today! And stuff still have to get done around here too! I'm fine now. I sort of stopped eating and sleeping for a while but I do both of those things mostly regularly now.


Good luck and have a great day!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> I start work at thr aquarium today! And stuff still have to get done around here too! I'm fine now. I sort of stopped eating and sleeping for a while but I do both of those things mostly regularly now.


Yay tiff! Have fun! You'll be great at it!


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning all. Here's an update as to what is happening in my neck of the woods lately.
> Monday I broke a toe on my right foot. It's pretty fun in that I pound concrete all day as part of my job. I did get all of us out after 8 hours, but that didn't really make for a healed toe. It is many pretty colors of the purplish hue. Fast forward to Monday night/Tuesday morning. Karen woke in the darkness and got out of bed. As she walked past the dresser, she hooked a toe on her right foot and broke it as well. Do I have a wonderful, supportive wife or what? Wanting to share my pain, she now does, literally.
> I know very clearly that these are problems of the first world, but it's entertaining at the least. We hobble and poke fun at each-other.



My goodness Cowboy! You had a colorful week! Tell Karen that I did the same thing when I was on my honeymoon in the Bahamas. It was so painful, they gave me a sedative that, to this day, was the best drug I've ever taken ;P

Good morning everyone! I got the crazies, and it was fun. You should try it sometime


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I have an hour and 48 minutes.



C'mon Tiff, finish the sentence. You have an hour+ before what?


----------



## T33's Torts

That IS a complete sentence! I am the subject, and I have 20 minutes. Until I leave for work.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I start work at thr aquarium today! And stuff still have to get done around here too! I'm fine now. I sort of stopped eating and sleeping for a while but I do both of those things mostly regularly now.



Oh, I see now. You're starting your new job today! Have a good day Tiff!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Have fun tiff!


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> That IS a complete sentence! I am the subject, and I have 20 minutes. Until I leave for work.


Are you excited?! Keep us posted!!


----------



## mike taylor

Good luck watch out for them dolphins they're rappers . I seen it on tv if your wondering how I know .


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm brave enough to want to dye my hair purple, but not brave enough to go short. Gosh, I'm lame.


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm brave enough to want to dye my hair purple, but not brave enough to go short. Gosh, I'm lame.


A month after I got married I cut all my hair off! It was the one and only time in my life that I didn't have long hair.


----------



## StarSapphire22

lisa127 said:


> A month after I got married I cut all my hair off! It was the one and only time in my life that I didn't have long hair.


 
I think I'm either going to do a medium length bob or an asymmetric pixie with long bangs. But I'm scared! I've worked 3 years to grow out my hair. I desperately want it cut because I am so over washing and brushing this much hair, but I don't know if I can go uber short. Some of these hairstyles are super cute and I'd love the lower maintenance...but pixie cuts always look best on the skinny girls with delicate girly faces and I don't fall into those categories. I don't want to cut it all off and then feel...icky.


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> I think I'm either going to do a medium length bob or an asymmetric pixie with long bangs. But I'm scared! I've worked 3 years to grow out my hair. I desperately want it cut because I am so over washing and brushing this much hair, but I don't know if I can go uber short. Some of these hairstyles are super cute and I'd love the lower maintenance...but pixie cuts always look best on the skinny girls with delicate girly faces and I don't fall into those categories. I don't want to cut it all off and then feel...icky.


Yeah, I know what you mean. I was super skinny, like underweight skinny back then so it was fine. And not that I'm overweight now but I'm not super skinny anymore either. I would feel self conscious with it now. Do you have particular pics of the cuts you are thinking of?


----------



## tortoisetime565

So I do in fact have a fractured foot. Yay.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortoisetime565 said:


> So I do in fact have a fractured foot. Yay.


Aren't you all hoy-tee toy-tee getting it checked out. LOL!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got purple/black matching toes in our house.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Aren't you all hoy-tee toy-tee getting it checked out. LOL!


I don't need your redneck sass! Lol


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> Hi there. I missed you!


Hi Sibi I've missed you too!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  I hope everyone is well.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Like these ones. I like the longer bangs, it still makes it girlyish and pretty, but looks edgy with the rest being short. I don't want boring hair anymore!


----------



## AZtortMom

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  I hope everyone is well.


I've been gone for a couple of days and I feel so out of the loop. Tiff, I'm so sorry about Dylan. 
I don't if Ashley is around either, but my heart is breaking for her too..


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> If you keep them like pencil size or below they grow back. I say go for it!


I don't know......like what if it didn't grow back......


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rob.harmon said:


> I don't know......like what if it didn't grow back......


You can go to the doctor they cut the loop and sew it back and it looks like a normalish ear.. Lol


----------



## sibi

tortoisetime565 said:


> So I do in fact have a fractured foot. Yay.



What is it that people here are injuring their feet?!? Does it hurt?


----------



## sibi

Rob.harmon said:


> I don't know......like what if it didn't grow back......



Then, you can always use the hole as easy access to scratch the back of your ear,  Or, you can use it as a pencil holder, Lol


----------



## sibi

tortoisetime565 said:


> You can go to the doctor they cut the loop and sew it back and it looks like a normalish ear.. Lol



Right!!!


----------



## Rob.harmon

sibi said:


> Then, you can always use the hole as easy access to scratch the back of your ear,


EWWWW EWWWW EWWWW 
THATS SO NASTY!


----------



## sibi

Rob.harmon said:


> EWWWW EWWWW EWWWW
> THATS SO NASTY!



LOL, You're too funny


----------



## StarSapphire22

StarSapphire22 said:


> Like these ones. I like the longer bangs, it still makes it girlyish and pretty, but looks edgy with the rest being short. I don't want boring hair anymore!



I'll take the lack of responses as a "no."


----------



## tortoisetime565

sibi said:


> What is it that people here are injuring their feet?!? Does it hurt?


A little. But I didn't take any medication for the first 3 days that it was hurt.. Then I took some tylonal.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rob.harmon said:


> EWWWW EWWWW EWWWW
> THATS SO NASTY!


Its pretty cool.. Lol. 
I would totally go for it. Id get them with you but probably not.. Lol


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Like these ones. I like the longer bangs, it still makes it girlyish and pretty, but looks edgy with the rest being short. I don't want boring hair anymore!


Jess, I personally like the second haircut (woman with white jacket); but, for you, I think the first pics would look real cute.


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> Its pretty cool.. Lol.
> I would totally go for it. Id get them with you but probably not.. Lol


Ok! When. Where?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rob.harmon said:


> Ok! When. Where?


Come to Oklahoma. And we can go to Claire's. Lol


----------



## Ashes

sibi said:


> Jess, I personally like the second haircut (woman with white jacket); but, for you, I think the first pics would look real cute.


Agreed.


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> Come to Oklahoma. And we can go to Claire's. Lol


Ya....no? 
Maybe in two years. 
I think junior worlds will be in OKC in two years, and if I make it I might be there haha


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> Jess, I personally like the second haircut (woman with white jacket); but, for you, I think the first pics would look real cute.



I really like that second one too, but I don't think my hair could curl all pretty like hers. I like them all, the first is probably most realistic for me though. 

I just don't know if I have the face for it. And it's soooo much hair to cut off!


----------



## Rob.harmon

Ashes said:


> Agreed.


YOU HAVE 2014 posts omfg!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Here's a picture wif mah face.


----------



## Rob.harmon

You would look great with short hair!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Or hey, here's me pouting because my dress wasn't finished and I looked like a hot mess.


----------



## Ashes

Rob.harmon said:


> YOU HAVE 2014 posts omfg!


You will someday. Haha.


----------



## Rob.harmon

Ashes said:


> You will someday. Haha.


I know. But it's 2014 and you had 2014 posts!


----------



## Ashes

Rob.harmon said:


> I know. But it's 2014 and you had 2014 posts!


Lol well you're attentive.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rob.harmon said:


> Ya....no?
> Maybe in two years.
> I think junior worlds will be in OKC in two years, and if I make it I might be there haha


What is junior worlds? If you come we have to meet up and stuff.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Rob.harmon said:


> I know. But it's 2014 and you had 2014 posts!


So now she has 2015, does that mean its 2015 already? lol


----------



## tortoisetime565

StarSapphire22 said:


> Here's a picture wif mah face.


Did you follow me on Instagram? That picture looks familiar.


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> Like these ones. I like the longer bangs, it still makes it girlyish and pretty, but looks edgy with the rest being short. I don't want boring hair anymore!


I think any of them would look great, but I really like the middle one. You know what I like? It's short, but still has so much hair and fullness to it that you wouldn't feel like you had no hair.


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> What is junior worlds? If you come we have to meet up and stuff.


It's a kayak competition.


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortoisetime565 said:


> Did you follow me on Instagram? That picture looks familiar.



IDK, probably. I rarely use my personal account right now. That is my IG pic though, I think.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> IDK, probably. I rarely use my personal account right now. That is my IG pic though, I think.


It is, thats why I had a deja vu feeling...


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> I really like that second one too, but I don't think my hair could curl all pretty like hers. I like them all, the first is probably most realistic for me though.
> 
> I just don't know if I have the face for it. And it's soooo much hair to cut off!


That's why I think the first pic will flatter your face. The second will do even better, but, like you said, if it doesn't curl, then that won't work as well. Did you consider thinning your hair so that you can curl it better? They can cut your hair, then do a specific shearing of the hair that will thin it out.


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> That's why I think the first pic will flatter your face. The second will do even better, but, like you said, if it doesn't curl, then that won't work as well. Did you consider thinning your hair so that you can curl it better? They can cut your hair, then do a specific shearing of the hair that will thin it out.



My hair just doesn't curl. I've had perms that lasted 5 minutes. With a crapton of products it will kindof sortof hold a curl for maybe an hour, but that's about it. My hair does straight, and that's about it. Sometimes I have used a styling gel with shorter styles in the past, and then kinda scrunched it for a messy look, but I have to keep re-scrunching it throughout the day.


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> I really like that second one too, but I don't think my hair could curl all pretty like hers. I like them all, the first is probably most realistic for me though.
> 
> I just don't know if I have the face for it. And it's soooo much hair to cut off!


Maybe we should all cut our hair short at the same time. It could be like support, and God knows my hair could use a change!


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Or hey, here's me pouting because my dress wasn't finished and I looked like a hot mess.



Jess, the dress is just stunningly beautiful! You're gonna look great on your wedding day. Btw, that do also looks great on you.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Sorry to crash your hair talk but heres some ice cream I ate today  


I also went to a museum. They were celebrating a toy comapny's 40th birthday!
A bunch of warriors:


The number of warriors is huge!


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> Sorry to crash your hair talk but heres some ice cream I ate today
> View attachment 91707
> 
> I also went to a museum. They were celebrating a toy comapny's 40th birthday!
> A bunch of warriors:
> View attachment 91708
> 
> The number of warriors is huge!
> View attachment 91710
> 
> View attachment 91712
> 
> View attachment 91713



WOW!!! That's incredible to see all the tiny figures in such detail. It looks like you're really enjoying your vacation.


----------



## StarSapphire22

lisa127 said:


> Maybe we should all cut our hair short at the same time. It could be like support, and God knows my hair could use a change!



LETS DO IT.


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> Jess, the dress is just stunningly beautiful! You're gonna look great on your wedding day. Btw, that do also looks great on you.



Thank you! I was upset because the dress was not finished and it was lumpy and didn't fit...it's all better now. My hair also started coming apart within like an hour (and wasn't what I asked her to do in the first place), so I was not a happy camper that day. The dress looks much better now though, so here's hoping my hair turns out right.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> WOW!!! That's incredible to see all the tiny figures in such detail. It looks like you're really enjoying your vacation.


Thanks.  I really am! 
Its raining now, I like that


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> LETS DO IT.


The only problem with that is, my husband likes my hair long...lol.

I think I'm going to browse some short hairstyles online.


----------



## sibi

lisa127 said:


> Maybe we should all cut our hair short at the same time. It could be like support, and God knows my hair could use a change!



Yeah, I'm ready to cut my hair short! Let's all do it and post our new dos.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Thank you! I was upset because the dress was not finished and it was lumpy and didn't fit...it's all better now. My hair also started coming apart within like an hour (and wasn't what I asked her to do in the first place), so I was not a happy camper that day. The dress looks much better now though, so here's hoping my hair turns out right.


We're happy everything is getting better! We told you that will happen


----------



## lisa127

AbdullaAli said:


> Sorry to crash your hair talk but heres some ice cream I ate today
> View attachment 91707
> 
> I also went to a museum. They were celebrating a toy comapny's 40th birthday!
> A bunch of warriors:
> View attachment 91708
> 
> The number of warriors is huge!
> View attachment 91710
> 
> View attachment 91712
> 
> View attachment 91713


Wow, that ice cream looks good! Not my flavors there, but it looks good!


----------



## lisa127

sibi said:


> Yeah, I'm ready to cut my hair short! Let's all do it and post our new dos.


We would have to agree on a date!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rob.harmon said:


> It's a kayak competition.


Ah. We have a huge kayak class thingy they are always rowing on the fancy river.


----------



## mike taylor

Just shave your head! Just think of the money you would save . Plus it takes no time to fix up .


----------



## tortoisetime565

StarSapphire22 said:


> IDK, probably. I rarely use my personal account right now. That is my IG pic though, I think.


You did. I didn't follow back cause it was private. Lol. I'll have to follow it!,


----------



## sibi

lisa127 said:


> The only problem with that is, my husband likes my hair long...lol.
> 
> I think I'm going to browse some short hairstyles online.



My husband says the same thing, but when I come home with short hair, he loves it!


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> Ah. We have a huge kayak class thingy they are always rowing on the fancy river.


You did not just say rowing.......-_-
There's a HUGE difference between kayaking canoeing and rowing...


----------



## StarSapphire22

lisa127 said:


> We would have to agree on a date!



I was thinking maybe on the 25th!


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> I was thinking maybe on the 25th!


of August!!??


----------



## StarSapphire22

lisa127 said:


> The only problem with that is, my husband likes my hair long...lol.
> 
> I think I'm going to browse some short hairstyles online.



There's a few I found in here: http://www.pinterest.com/jesskabibbles/hair-inspiration/


----------



## sibi

lisa127 said:


> We would have to agree on a date!



Ok, when? Jess, are you gonna cut your hair before or after the wedding?


----------



## tortadise

Well **** me. Today is a good wtf day. My really good family friend died. My aunt is in ICU for the 4th time this year(has had numerous strokes) doesn't look good for her this go around. My neighbors dog died on the table getting OHE(spayed. ovarian hysterectomy) and fall it seems is already here. Was 62 this morning in north Texas. I'm not finished with the greenhouse remodel yet and don't want to even think about taking the tortoises in. 

Ahhhhhhhhhh **** sometimes the days wind the road in routes of darkness.


----------



## StarSapphire22

lisa127 said:


> of August!!??



Yep! Monday after the wedding.


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortadise said:


> Well **** me. Today is a good wtf day. My really good family friend died. My aunt is in ICU for the 4th time this year(has had numerous strokes) doesn't look good for her this go around. My neighbors dog died on the table getting OHE(spayed. ovarian hysterectomy) and fall it seems is already here. Was 62 this morning in north Texas. I'm not finished with the greenhouse remodel yet and don't want to even think about taking the tortoises in.
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhh **** sometimes the days wind the road in routes of darkness.



Sorry Kelly. Hope it turns around for you soon!


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortoisetime565 said:


> You did. I didn't follow back cause it was private. Lol. I'll have to follow it!,



I didn't realize it was private!


----------



## StarSapphire22

mike taylor said:


> Just shave your head! Just think of the money you would save . Plus it takes no time to fix up .



I've looked at a few that include partial shaving of the head! I don't know if I'm that brave though.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> I didn't realize it was private!


It isn't, just checked when he posted...


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> There's a few I found in here: http://www.pinterest.com/jesskabibbles/hair-inspiration/


I was just looking at a site for hairstyles (of all lengths) for straight hair since my is pin straight as well.
http://www.latest-hairstyles.com/trends/hairstyles-for-straight-hair.html


----------



## sibi

tortadise said:


> Well **** me. Today is a good wtf day. My really good family friend died. My aunt is in ICU for the 4th time this year(has had numerous strokes) doesn't look good for her this go around. My neighbors dog died on the table getting OHE(spayed. ovarian hysterectomy) and fall it seems is already here. Was 62 this morning in north Texas. I'm not finished with the greenhouse remodel yet and don't want to even think about taking the tortoises in.
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhh **** sometimes the days wind the road in routes of darkness.



So sorry to hear that, Kevin. It looks like you're gonna have a rough few days ahead. Know we're thinking of you and your humorous ways. Keep busy here, and your days will fly like a rocket.


----------



## lisa127

tortadise said:


> Well **** me. Today is a good wtf day. My really good family friend died. My aunt is in ICU for the 4th time this year(has had numerous strokes) doesn't look good for her this go around. My neighbors dog died on the table getting OHE(spayed. ovarian hysterectomy) and fall it seems is already here. Was 62 this morning in north Texas. I'm not finished with the greenhouse remodel yet and don't want to even think about taking the tortoises in.
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhh **** sometimes the days wind the road in routes of darkness.


 Sorry about your day. I sure hope things get better.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortadise said:


> Well **** me. Today is a good wtf day. My really good family friend died. My aunt is in ICU for the 4th time this year(has had numerous strokes) doesn't look good for her this go around. My neighbors dog died on the table getting OHE(spayed. ovarian hysterectomy) and fall it seems is already here. Was 62 this morning in north Texas. I'm not finished with the greenhouse remodel yet and don't want to even think about taking the tortoises in.
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhh **** sometimes the days wind the road in routes of darkness.


Thats sad! Sometimes all that can go bad does, but you can do it. I've never really chatted with you a lot, but I know you're an amazing and interesting person. I hope everything turns out all right, good luck!


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> So sorry to hear that, Kevin. It looks like you're gonna have a rough few days ahead. Know we're thinking of you and your humorous ways. Keep busy here, and your days will fly like a rocket.



Sorry Kelly, my bad


----------



## sibi

lisa127 said:


> I was just looking at a site for hairstyles (of all lengths) for straight hair since my is pin straight as well.
> http://www.latest-hairstyles.com/trends/hairstyles-for-straight-hair.html



Lisa, that site is amazing! There's a couple that I really like.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rob.harmon said:


> You did not just say rowing.......-_-
> There's a HUGE difference between kayaking canoeing and rowing...


Well I wouldn't know... Lol


----------



## tortoisetime565

StarSapphire22 said:


> I didn't realize it was private!


I'm pretty sure it is! Lol!


----------



## tortadise

Yeah it will be ok. It's why I'm an optimistic happy person. Some people see, me as a not caring person, but I dont see it that way. I see it as take what life throws at you. Can't change much about it.

On another note. Check this guy out. He's an awesome musician.
http://www.thedailyepic.com/this-dreadlocked-hippie-has-a-talent-that-has-to-be-seen-to-be-believed/


----------



## AZtortMom

tortadise said:


> Well **** me. Today is a good wtf day. My really good family friend died. My aunt is in ICU for the 4th time this year(has had numerous strokes) doesn't look good for her this go around. My neighbors dog died on the table getting OHE(spayed. ovarian hysterectomy) and fall it seems is already here. Was 62 this morning in north Texas. I'm not finished with the greenhouse remodel yet and don't want to even think about taking the tortoises in.
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhh **** sometimes the days wind the road in routes of darkness.


I'm so sorry Kelly. My thought and prayers are with you.


----------



## tortadise

AZtortMom said:


> I'm so sorry Kelly. My thought and prayers are with you.


Thanks. I'm fine. Just sucks sometimes when all the **** piles up. It's only Wednesday too. Which sucks. I like the weekends.


----------



## sibi

tortadise said:


> Yeah it will be ok. It's why I'm an optimistic happy person. Some people see, me as a not caring person, but I dont see it that way. I see it as take what life throws at you. Can't change much about it.
> 
> On another note. Check this guy out. He's an awesome musician.
> http://www.thedailyepic.com/this-dreadlocked-hippie-has-a-talent-that-has-to-be-seen-to-be-believed/



YES! TAKE BACK THE POWER!!! Kelly, that was awesome. I loved it, and is music is so powerful. I could see how he was so into it. That takes a tremendous amount of energy. Thanks for sharing this with me.


----------



## Abdulla6169

@sibi
Can your repost the link?


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> Well I wouldn't know... Lol


It's ok lol


----------



## tortadise

sibi said:


> YES! TAKE BACK THE POWER!!! Kelly, that was awesome. I loved it, and is music is so powerful. I could see how he was so into it. That takes a tremendous amount of energy. Thanks for sharing this with me.


Yeah super awesome yes? I love music like that. Super creative and talented. Hippies are cool. Well select ones, I know a few that just need to shower from time to time. Lol


----------



## tortadise

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 91721
> 
> @sibi
> Can your repost the link?


Ah man I just clicked it too. Must of been taken down, that sucks a lot. Was really cool.


----------



## tortadise

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 91721
> 
> @sibi
> Can your repost the link?



Here yah go.
http://www.thedailyepic.com/this-dreadlocked-hippie-has-a-talent-that-has-to-be-seen-to-be-believed/


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rob.harmon said:


> It's ok lol


Do you have Instagram?


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> Do you have Instagram?


Do I? 
No....


----------



## Abdulla6169

Rob.harmon said:


> It's ok lol


Kayaks are the ones with steam engines, right? lol, Just kidding. I've kayaked at the sea before. Very awesome  Heres a pic of that place:


This is a pic at its calmest, a freezing (not actually freezing, just very cold  ) winter morning. Ive also seen a hawksbill sea turtle there!


----------



## Rob.harmon

AbdullaAli said:


> Kayaks are the ones with steam engines, right? lol, Just kidding. I've kayaked at the sea before. Very awesome  Heres a pic of that place:
> View attachment 91722
> 
> This is a pic at its calmest, a freezing (not actually freezing, just very cold  ) winter morning. Ive also seen a hawksbill sea turtle there!


Ya. Occasionally we will see a huge sea turtle in Mission Bay.
It's name is wrinkle butt. 
I think the is the largest of her species lol.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rob.harmon said:


> Do I?
> No....


Lame.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Rob.harmon said:


> Ya. Occasionally we will see a huge sea turtle in Mission Bay.
> It's name is wrinkle butt.
> I think the is the largest of her species lol.


There are a lot more at my beach, in hotspots I know nothing of. lol


----------



## sibi

Ye


tortadise said:


> Yeah super awesome yes? I love music like that. Super creative and talented. Hippies are cool. Well select ones, I know a few that just need to shower from time to time. Lol



Yeah, but, when there's that kind of talent, who cares Lol


----------



## tortadise

sibi said:


> Ye
> 
> 
> Yeah, but, when there's that kind of talent, who cares Lol


Lol. Yeah that's true. I am musically challenged. Could never play anything. Well I take that back I can play the dijurido.


----------



## StarSapphire22

lisa127 said:


> Maybe we should all cut our hair short at the same time. It could be like support, and God knows my hair could use a change!



@T33's Torts @Elohi @Ashes and anyone else wanna have a haircut party?


----------



## sibi

tortadise said:


> Lol. Yeah that's true. I am musically challenged. Could never play anything. Well I take that back I can play the dijurido.



Well, then, you're not musically challenged Back in the sixties, I played a guitar, not electric. That was that. Oh, and I visited a Hippie house in New York. It was opened to the public. It had a private garden and three floors. It was so cool!


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> @T33's Torts @Elohi @Ashes and anyone else wanna have a haircut party?



Hey, what about me? I was there when we decided to do it all together


----------



## tortadise

sibi said:


> Well, then, you're not musically challenged Back in the sixties, I played a guitar, not electric. That was that. Oh, and I visited a Hippie house in New York. It was opened to the public. It had a private garden and three floors. It was so cool!


Awesome. I wish I was alive during the 60s. I'd have so many awesome tortoises that are now almost extinct. Mmmmmmm the possibilities. Not to mention too. People back then actually worked, cared, had dignity, respect, and manners. Now it's just totally entitled and moronic Facebook this, and Instagram that. Oh mmmmmmmm ggggggggggg I have to take a selfie. Oooooooo mmmmmmmm gggggggggggg I have to take a picture of my food. Anyways haha. I'm not fancying of many people atoll. Must be why I have no friends or girlfriend. Hah


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Hey, what about me? I was there when we decided to do it all together


She knows you'll do it, so she didn't put your name  She just wanted to tag people who haven't thought of the idea!


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> Hey, what about me? I was there when we decided to do it all together



Yeah! That's why I didn't tag you! You were already involved silly.


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> She knows you'll do it, so she didn't put your name  She just wanted to tag people who haven't thought of the idea!


^Yep!


----------



## sibi

tortadise said:


> Awesome. I wish I was alive during the 60s. I'd have so many awesome tortoises that are now almost extinct. Mmmmmmm the possibilities. Not to mention too. People back then actually worked, cared, had dignity, respect, and manners. Now it's just totally entitled and moronic Facebook this, and Instagram that. Oh mmmmmmmm ggggggggggg I have to take a selfie. Oooooooo mmmmmmmm gggggggggggg I have to take a picture of my food. Anyways haha. I'm not fancying of many people atoll. Must be why I have no friends or girlfriend. Hah



Na...you were just born in the wrong decade, Lol. I think you'd be a great friend! Heck, I already like your persona.


----------



## tortadise

sibi said:


> Na...you were just born in the wrong decade, Lol. I think you'd be a great friend! Heck, I already like your persona.


Yeah I'm sure was born in the wrong decade. I'm an old soul for sure in the wrong era.


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Yeah! That's why I didn't tag you! You were already involved silly.



Oh yeah Didn't realize you were actually inviting others. I just am so caught up with yhat music Kelly sent a link of.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Taylor pointed out that maybe I should start with a medium length and then if I want to go shorter I can cut it again in a few weeks. :/


----------



## sibi

tortadise said:


> Yeah I'm sure was born in the wrong decade. I'm an old soul for sure in the wrong era.


Aww. There's people out there that actually like our era, or who can appreciate good music and talent!


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Taylor pointed out that maybe I should start with a medium length and then if I want to go shorter I can cut it again in a few weeks. :/


Thats wise... The salon cant grow back hair 
Edit: Its kinda sad but at least it grantees that you'll stay awesome!


----------



## taza

StarSapphire22 said:


> @T33's Torts @Elohi @Ashes and anyone else wanna have a haircut party?


I'm in.


----------



## sibi

That's an idThat


StarSapphire22 said:


> Taylor pointed out that maybe I should start with a medium length and then if I want to go shorter I can cut it again in a few weeks. :/








That


StarSapphire22 said:


> Taylor pointed out that maybe I should start with a medium length and then if I want to go shorter I can cut it again in a
> 
> 
> Can the guys be included? How about it Abdullah?[QUOTE ] This so screwed up...Did I say I hate my phone!!! HATE HATE HATE!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

My hair is very short (Im a dude), it's a little less than an inch long. I am NOT going bald... Just saying


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> My hair is very short (Im a dude), it's a little less than an inch long. I am NOT going bald... Just saying



Hahaha, I figured that much. Maybe in about 10 years then? Lol


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> You did not just say rowing.......-_-
> There's a HUGE difference between kayaking canoeing and rowing...


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> @T33's Torts @Elohi @Ashes and anyone else wanna have a haircut party?


NO!! NEVER! I cut my hair 2inches and will NEVER cut my hair shorter!


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> NO!! NEVER! I cut my hair 2inches and will NEVER cut my hair shorter!


Calm down, its not like twins are supposed to have the same haircuts


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> NO!! NEVER! I cut my hair 2inches and will NEVER cut my hair shorter!


Woah, calm down ya crazy.  How's your first day?


----------



## T33's Torts

So work went well today. I had sooo much fun walking around "familiarizing". I introduced myself more times than I have in the last 4 years.   I met some really awesome people and learned an awful lot.


----------



## StarSapphire22

So what will you actually be doing there?


----------



## T33's Torts

Studying their fish. The "residents" and the new fishies in quarantine.


----------



## T33's Torts

OH! Sealife conservation.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> NO!! NEVER! I cut my hair 2inches and will NEVER cut my hair shorter!



Wow, Tiff. You really love that long hair, huh?


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Wow, Tiff. You really love that long hair, huh?


I'm forever traumatized after I asked to have an inch cut and I swear she cut off like 7". It probably was because she was friends with my sister, but ugh. Suckage.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I'm forever traumatized after I asked to have an inch cut and I swear she cut off like 7". It probably was because she was friends with my sister, but ugh. Suckage.



I understand about being traumatize with a hair gone wrong! My daughter was studying cosmetology in HS, and she tried ging me a frosting. The plastic cap used was like a cheap shower cap, and the bleach ran through. In the end I looked like a calico cat!! Not funny at all, and I had work the next day!


----------



## Elohi

Haircut party? What is it? We all plan out cuts and go get them? Post pics of before and after or something?


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> Haircut party? What is it? We am plan out cuts and go get them? Post pics of before and after or something?



Yep, that's the plan!


----------



## lisa127

Elohi said:


> Haircut party? What is it? We all plan out cuts and go get them? Post pics of before and after or something?


The idea was supposed to be short haircuts originally.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> I'm forever traumatized after I asked to have an inch cut and I swear she cut off like 7". It probably was because she was friends with my sister, but ugh. Suckage.


Get a ruler next time... She might have been confused  lol


----------



## Elohi

lisa127 said:


> The idea was supposed to be short haircuts originally.


Oh ****, how short? lol
I skipped to the post I was tagged in so I'm insure how much I missed. 
I look fugly is super short hair so how short are we talking? LOL


----------



## Elohi

I just want PURPLE hair. Length is secondary lol


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> Oh ****, how short? lol
> I skipped to the post I was tagged in so I'm insure how much I missed.
> I look fugly is super short hair so how short are we talking? LOL



I posted some ideas here... http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/pretend-chat-2-14.87425/page-1246#post-922741

But I'm not sure I will go quite that short. IDK. I'm scared!

PURPLE is definitely happening over here though! LOL


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> I posted some ideas here... http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/pretend-chat-2-14.87425/page-1246#post-922741
> 
> But I'm not sure I will go quite that short. IDK. I'm scared!
> 
> PURPLE is definitely happening over here though! LOL


EEEEPPP!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm also contemplating something like this http://www.pinterest.com/pin/18507048444090907/ or this (but not so long on this one) http://www.pinterest.com/pin/18507048444090828/

Or maybe just keeping it simple with something like this and letting the color be the focal point. http://www.pinterest.com/pin/18507048444091845/ Even this one is still taking like 8 inches off for me!


----------



## T33's Torts

Guys, I'm going to take a break from the forum, and focus on the aquarium, and some house renovation stuff that's going on soon. So I'll check in periodically, just don't freak out if you don't see me for a while.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Guys, I'm going to take a break from the forum, and focus on the aquarium, and some house renovation stuff that's going on soon. So I'll check in periodically, just don't freak out if you don't see me for a while.


Ok hope everything goes all right. We'll try not to freak too much


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Take care of yourself (and yer little one)! We'll miss you Tiff and be thinking of you but we're here whenever you need someone to chat with!


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> EEEEPPP!


You don't have to cut it real short. I think sholder length for people w/long hair is okay.

Damn this phone! *shoulder *


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Guys, I'm going to take a break from the forum, and focus on the aquarium, and some house renovation stuff that's going on soon. So I'll check in periodically, just don't freak out if you don't see me for a while.


I understand completely. We'll miss your funny comments


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Jess, I had a friend with bone straight hair who cut her hair similar to this (you could add in a purple layer) and loved it.

If my hair wouldn't go crazy curly when short I'd do something like this:


----------



## StarSapphire22

RosieRedfoot said:


> Jess, I had a friend with bone straight hair who cut her hair similar to this (you could add in a purple layer) and loved it.
> 
> If my hair wouldn't go crazy curly when short I'd do something like this:
> 
> View attachment 91743



I don't want to do that much styling though. I wanna brush it, dry it, maybe run a little product through it, and be done.


----------



## Ashes

I won't go above shoulder length!! Maybe not even that short!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Kerryann said:


> Why can't I find Luke?


I've stepped away from the chat because I felt that I no longer was a part of the "family" so many new names and personalities. When I did post it was generally overlooked. I still have love for you all I just don't participate. I still check in and read a couple of posts so if I see I'm mentioned Or if you PM me I will respond. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## tortoisetime565

LoutheRussian said:


> I've stepped away from the chat because I felt that I no longer was a part of the "family" so many new names and personalities. When I did post it was generally overlooked. I still have love for you all I just don't participate. I still check in and read a couple of posts so if I see I'm mentioned Or if you PM me I will respond.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I'll be your friend!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

LoutheRussian said:


> I've stepped away from the chat because I felt that I no longer was a part of the "family" so many new names and personalities. When I did post it was generally overlooked. I still have love for you all I just don't participate. I still check in and read a couple of posts so if I see I'm mentioned Or if you PM me I will respond.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Hi Luke! Good to see you friend! *waves*


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Luke! Good to see you friend! *waves*


Good Afternoon my Lady.

How are you? How are things going??


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning/afternoon/evening to you all.


----------



## bouaboua

China have no shortage of mosquito. Got here only couple days and got bite 5 times already. It is raining season, not much I can do about it. even in the A/C ed office.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Only 5 bites? I get like 20 bites just setting foot out the back door. 

We're mounting the tv in the theater room. Did I post a picture of the wall colors/carpet? Either way, trim is not in hence the ugly wall portion that's off white.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Are the mosquitoes there giant ones that take a pint of blood or the tiny gnat sized ones that leave you in welts?


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> I've stepped away from the chat because I felt that I no longer was a part of the "family" so many new names and personalities. When I did post it was generally overlooked. I still have love for you all I just don't participate. I still check in and read a couple of posts so if I see I'm mentioned Or if you PM me I will respond.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I was worrying about you. Its hard to keep up but I just read the last few pages and then add my random thoughts


----------



## bouaboua

RosieRedfoot said:


> Are the mosquitoes there giant ones that take a pint of blood or the tiny gnat sized ones that leave you in welts?


All sizes......I mean all sizes. I hate the small tiny one that so itch after the bite. 

I like your theater room. Specially the carpet.


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> I've stepped away from the chat because I felt that I no longer was a part of the "family" so many new names and personalities. When I did post it was generally overlooked. I still have love for you all I just don't participate. I still check in and read a couple of posts so if I see I'm mentioned Or if you PM me I will respond.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Hi Luke. 

I was away for some time too. For some days I only have two post that one in the morning to say Good Morning and other at night to wish everyone a sweet dream. 

New name are good, that mean new people to know and new things to chat. This is the beauty of the online chat. You can come and goes any time you like. and this is not a welcome or popularity contest.


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm doing good, just really busy. Especially now that I have added responsibilities at work being a union rep. Lots of reading to catch up on all the rules and regulations, plus our new contract. 
I hope you are well sir


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Only 5 bites? I get like 20 bites just setting foot out the back door.
> 
> We're mounting the tv in the theater room. Did I post a picture of the wall colors/carpet? Either way, trim is not in hence the ugly wall portion that's off white.
> 
> View attachment 91782


That carpet is very cool


----------



## Kerryann

So the cookies and cake balls are done. I find myself impressed that one girl can make 106 blue balls in two days ... oh yeah I still got it.. 
What?? I am talking about cake balls.. sheesh..


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> Haircut party? What is it? We all plan out cuts and go get them? Post pics of before and after or something?


Not I.. My hair is like my Samson strength.


----------



## Rob.harmon

Raise your hand if you miss Tiff


----------



## sibi

bouaboua said:


> China have no shortage of mosquito. Got here only couple days and got bite 5 times already. It is raining season, not much I can do about it. even in the A/C ed office.



Hi Steven!


----------



## sibi

Rob.harmon said:


> Raise your hand if you miss Tiff



(hands waving high in the sky) YES. Chat just wouldn't seen the same with her just piping in once in a while. Who will smack you upside your head now, huh?


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> I've stepped away from the chat because I felt that I no longer was a part of the "family" so many new names and personalities. When I did post it was generally overlooked. I still have love for you all I just don't participate. I still check in and read a couple of posts so if I see I'm mentioned Or if you PM me I will respond.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I know how ya feel, dude. But, just put your opinion or "hello" in and leave it at that. Ya still have me! You know you can text me anytime, right? (isn't that the gist of what you say to me?)


----------



## Rob.harmon

sibi said:


> (hands waving high in the sky) YES. Chat just wouldn't seen the same with her just piping in once in a while. Who will smack you upside your head now, huh?


I DONT EVEN KNOW


----------



## tortoisetime565

I miss tiff. She was my bestest friend!


----------



## Ashes

Rob.harmon said:


> I DONT EVEN KNOW


I'll do it!


----------



## Ashes

Apparently Tiff is very popular with the boys here….. lol


----------



## Rob.harmon

Ashes said:


> I'll do it!


Well, you volunteered quickly 
But sure! You can do that


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> I miss tiff. She was my bestest friend!


Same


----------



## Ashes

Rob.harmon said:


> Well, you volunteered quickly
> But sure! You can do that


Haha - didn't want you all sad and whatnot.


----------



## sibi

RosieRedfoot said:


> Only 5 bites? I get like 20 bites just setting foot out the back door.
> 
> We're mounting the tv in the theater room. Did I post a picture of the wall colors/carpet? Either way, trim is not in hence the ugly wall portion that's off white.
> 
> View attachment 91782



Looking good Kim!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rob.harmon said:


> Same


No.... I was her bestest friend... You were a friend....


----------



## sibi

Rob.harmon said:


> I DONT EVEN KNOW



Well, there's always Mike and Kevin! They can bite like a flytrap. Then, there's the "girls!"


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> Apparently Tiff is very popular with the boys here….. lol


 
It's her eyeliner. It has magical powers.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

lisa127 said:


> The idea was supposed to be short haircuts originally.


I'm planing on getting mine cute sometime round there. My hair cut is 60's little boy style. It's starting to look a bit shabbier than I like. 
Ya all need to settle down some while I'm at work. I mean, really? Over 200 posts? How's a man supposed to catch up while having a smoke on the front porch? Geez.


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> Well, there's always Mike and Kevin! They can bite like a flytrap. Then, there's the "girls!"


Oh, and let's not forget Isaiah. He forced Tiff to publicly announce that he was her bbf!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm planing on getting mine cute sometime round there. My hair cut is 60's little boy style. It's starting to look a bit shabbier than I like.
> Ya all need to settle down some while I'm at work. I mean, really? Over 200 posts? How's a man supposed to catch up while having a smoke on the front porch? Geez.


Smoking is what makes it hard to read... All them dead brain cells...


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> No.... I was her bestest friend... You were a friend....


I meant she was my bestfriend!


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Hi Steven!


Hello. How are you? Things are better today?? It is bloody hot and humid here. Things are OK for me. Just work and away from my family. It's cool to have you all to chat.

I'm grateful. as always.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rob.harmon said:


> I meant she was my bestfriend!


Okay I'm going to stop you right there, buttercup. It goes (list of Tiffy's BFFs) me, Jessica, Ashley, then you.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm planing on getting mine cute sometime round there. My hair cut is 60's little boy style. It's starting to look a bit shabbier than I like.
> Ya all need to settle down some while I'm at work. I mean, really? Over 200 posts? How's a man supposed to catch up while having a smoke on the front porch? Geez.


Well.Cowboy, it just might sloe some. Let's see, Luke feels displaced here, and doesn't want to post here much. Then, Buttercup is depressed along with Isaiah cause Tiff won't be on much since she's got a new job to learn, and things to do in her house (projects to finish). Then, Kim's busy with her new home, and it's been my experience here that when I'm on a lot, most members here are incognito. So, I guess, when you stop working, it won't be too bad catching up.


----------



## Kerryann

I am back on the shark show Mike. I get to see if the sharks eat the dudes in the dingy. wooo soo tense this moment.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Well.Cowboy, it just might sloe some. Let's see, Luke feels displaced here, and doesn't want to post here much. Then, Buttercup is depressed along with Isaiah cause Tiff won't be on much since she's got a new job to learn, and things to do in her house (projects to finish). Then, Kim's busy with her new home, and it's been my experience here that when I'm on a lot, most members here are incognito. So, I guess, when you stop working, it won't be too bad catching up.


I am here but i am getting ready to go into wedding warrior mode for the next two days.


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> Okay I'm going to stop you right there, buttercup. It goes (list of Tiffy's BFFs) me, Jessica, Ashley, then you.


ŠHĘ ĪŚ MŸ BËŠT FRÏÈÑD¡


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rob.harmon said:


> ŠHĘ ĪŚ MŸ BËŠT FRÏÈÑD¡


Buttercup, stop.


----------



## Kerryann

I am pulling a tortdad yes but I just realized how old that pic of betty is, it's from when I first got her. 
I am not sure that sitting in a dingy and clamping a camera onto a 14 ft shark is my dream job.


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> Buttercup, stop.


She is my best friend


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> I am here but i am getting ready to go into wedding warrior mode for the next two days.


You will be victoriously at the end of wedding........


----------



## sibi

Rob.harmon said:


> I meant she was my bestfriend!


Aww, don't let Isaiah bully you. You could be her bestest friend too. I mean, if we're gonna be grammatically incorrect, I might as well be too


----------



## Rob.harmon

sibi said:


> Aww, don't let Isaiah bully you. You could be her bestest friend too. I mean, if we're gonna be grammatically incorrect, I might as well be too


What I mean is SHE is MY best friend!
I am not HER best friend lol


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> You will be victoriously at the end of wedding........


That is my plan. I had to go a little crazy today and find another source for the perfect red velvet cake.


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortoisetime565 said:


> Okay I'm going to stop you right there, buttercup. It goes (list of Tiffy's BFFs) me, Jessica, Ashley, then you.


 
I am definitely before you.


----------



## sibi

Rob.harmon said:


> What I mean is SHE is MY best friend!
> I am not HER best friend lol



Oh, I got that dumb dumb, I was defending you against Isaiah's insistence that he is Tiff's best friend


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> Okay I'm going to stop you right there, buttercup. It goes (list of Tiffy's BFFs) me, Jessica, Ashley, then you.


Lol!!! Yeah! Wait, I'm THIRD?!


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> I am definitely before you.


Tiff found lots her long lost twins here. You are for sure is one of them.......Hahahaha......

How is the new position/Job?? Sorry I was not here for few days. Need to catch up a little.


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> Lol!!! Yeah! Wait, I'm THIRD?!


Yep!! ! ! !

One of Tiff's long lost Twin...........


----------



## sibi

Ashes said:


> Lol!!! Yeah! Wait, I'm THIRD?!



Actually, y'all come after me cause I knew her before any of you...so there!


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> What I mean is SHE is MY best friend!
> I am not HER best friend lol


 

Sorry to burst yall's bubbles, but MY bestie lives in London, and last time I checked neither of you live there. 

You guys are ridiculous.


----------



## bouaboua

So I shall say: 

Thank God that I'm not Tiff's best friend. Otherwise I will be called ridiculous?????

Hola Tiff! ! ! !


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Steven.  

You guys, now that I'm thinking about it, a lot my really close friends are from highschool. And! They mostly live in LA.   I made dinner and now I'm full. Slightly uncomfortable, but full. 

Oh! Did I tells you guys I'm upset because a pair of my jeans don't fit? Frustration!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Buttercup, stop.


Hey, you can't sass Rob, cuz technically we're both (majority of us on chat, really) older than you. So ha.


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Hey, you can't sass Rob, cuz technically we're both (majority of us on chat, really) older than you. So ha.


How old is he?


----------



## mike taylor

LoutheRussian said:


> I've stepped away from the chat because I felt that I no longer was a part of the "family" so many new names and personalities. When I did post it was generally overlooked. I still have love for you all I just don't participate. I still check in and read a couple of posts so if I see I'm mentioned Or if you PM me I will respond.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


You are always welcome and missed my friend .


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rob.harmon said:


> She is my best friend


You wanni die city boooiii?!!!


----------



## mike taylor

tortoisetime565 said:


> Okay I'm going to stop you right there, buttercup. It goes (list of Tiffy's BFFs) me, Jessica, Ashley, then you.


Me then Kevin then ken then maybe buttercup!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Ashes said:


> Lol!!! Yeah! Wait, I'm THIRD?!


You're still ahead of buttercup!


----------



## tortoisetime565

StarSapphire22 said:


> I am definitely before you.


That's definitely false!


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> You're still ahead of buttercup!


Disqualified for unsportsmanlike conduct!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Kerryann said:


> I am back on the shark show Mike. I get to see if the sharks eat the dudes in the dingy. wooo soo tense this moment.


Them guys are stupid for messing with something that can eat you alive .


----------



## tortoisetime565

Tortoise Mommy said:


> Hello Tegan, Love to see pics of your babies.


I like that lineup!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rob.harmon said:


> Disqualified for unsportsmanlike conduct!!!!


Oh I'll show you unsportsmanlike conduct!!!!!


----------



## sibi

Tiff, you came back!!! See what happens when you're gone. I couldn't control this rowdy bunch


----------



## Ashes

sibi said:


> Tiff, you came back!!! See what happens when you're gone. I couldn't control this rowdy bunch


Lol right?!


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> Oh I'll show you unsportsmanlike conduct!!!!!


Down, boy.


----------



## mike taylor

Its alright at least Ashley is my little sister from another mother/father! Tiff likes me bettet buttercup! She is my other sister!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Ashes said:


> Down, boy.


Don't try to tame me!!


----------



## sageharmon

Hey guys! I'll settle this! 
I AM TIFFS BEST FRIEND! 
She told me


----------



## sibi

Ashes said:


> Lol right?!



LOL


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Tiff, you came back!!! See what happens when you're gone. I couldn't control this rowdy bunch


I'm the only good boy right? sibi??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Them guys are stupid for messing with something that can eat you alive .


They should maybe stick to something safer, like noodling for catfish or skinny dippin' with snappers! I've never had the need to do any of those things; I'm The Amazing Cowboy Ken after all.


----------



## tortoisetime565

sageharmon said:


> Hey guys! I'll settle this!
> I AM TIFFS BEST FRIEND!
> She told me


Oh so I'm gonna have to kill both of you............... Fine.


----------



## sageharmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> Oh so I'm gonna have to kill both of you............... Fine.


I already killed Buttercup.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortoisetime565 said:


> Oh so I'm gonna have to kill both of you............... Fine.


Sera Conner? 
(Editors note: I really can't spell!)


----------



## Rob.harmon

sageharmon said:


> I already killed Buttercup.


Ummm. Not really?


----------



## tortoisetime565

sageharmon said:


> I already killed Buttercup.


Good.he didn't have Instagram.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> They should maybe stick to something safer, like noodling for catfish or skinny dippin' with snappers! I've never had the need to do any of those things; I'm The Amazing Cowboy Ken after all.


We catch rattle snakes and gators around here . Not big sharks that can a will eat you in one bite . A gator is a misunderstood animal .


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> Good.he didn't have Instagram.[/QUOT


You gotta problem with it?


----------



## mike taylor

We are all tiffs friends so calm down crazies!


----------



## sibi

sageharmon said:


> Hey guys! I'll settle this!
> I AM TIFFS BEST FRIEND!
> She told me



Do you really want to flame the fire? Tiff will come back on and whip you silly  Buttercup said it right, if Tiff is his best friend, no one can dispute that. As far as Tiff's best friend, like she said,NONE of us are! May all her jeans burst at the seams


----------



## mike taylor

Hey Ken! Will you be my friend?


----------



## Rob.harmon

sibi said:


> Do you really want to flame the fire? Tiff will come back on and whip you silly  Buttercup said it right, if Tiff is his best friend, no one can dispute that. As far as Tiff's best friend, like she said,NONE of us are! May all her jeans burst at the seams


BURN SAGE!


----------



## Ashes

Lmao. Oh, I needed that laugh. Thanks guys.


----------



## mike taylor

I can't wait to see that baby belly!


----------



## Rob.harmon

Hey mike! Wanna be my friend?


----------



## sibi

bouaboua said:


> I'm the only good boy right? sibi??



Yep!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Sure buttercup!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Hey Ken! Will you be my friend?


I've got to eat dinner before I make such a decision…wait, that's easy. Nope. I married her.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oops, sorry. Thought you asked “best" friend.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey ken I think you may have taken that the wrong way bro!


----------



## Rob.harmon

mike taylor said:


> Sure buttercup!


Check ur PM?


----------



## T33's Torts

A) I haven't told buttercup nuffin'! 
B ) Rob, shut up before Issy murders you. 
C) Sibs, you've got this.
D) Mike, no real bump yet. 
E) I'm supposed to be drawing up a blue print, but... what were we talking about?


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> A) I haven't told buttercup nuffin'!
> B ) Rob, shut up before Issy murders you.
> C) Sibs, you've got this.
> D) Mike, no real bump yet.
> E) I'm supposed to be drawing up a blue print, but... what were we talking about?


Notice how I'm first......


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Check ur PM?


Uh oh!

*mike, send him pictures of scary forests!*

Time to go do fun grown up people stuff...


----------



## sibi

mike taylor said:


> Hey Ken! Will you be my friend?



Hey Mike, I like you  I even did a "crazies" chat last night for almost two hours all by myself! You would've been proud of me


----------



## mike taylor

We was just arguing on the tif fiend list who ranks higher .


----------



## sissyofone

Stopping in to say hello to everyone. I dont really post to often but it seems yall are having lots of fun today. @Ms Sibi you put up an awesome fight trying to keep those members ( yall know who you are) at bay while Tiff was away. Been busy here in Texas I received a double bundle of joy yesterday off SouthWest airlines. Does anybody want to guess what I got?  Oh and Hi to all the new folks. Im Maria


----------



## mike taylor

sibi said:


> Hey Mike, I like you  I even did a "crazies" chat last night for almost two hours all by myself! You would've been proud of me


I seen that and I'm so proud of you!


----------



## Rob.harmon

sissyofone said:


> Stopping in to say hello to everyone. I dont really post to often but it seems yall are having lots of fun today. @Ms Sibi you put up an awesome fight trying to keep those members ( yall know who you are) at bay while Tiff was away. Been busy here in Texas I received a double bundle of joy yesterday off SouthWest airlines. Does anybody want to guess what I got?  Oh and Hi to all the new folks. Im Maria


Did you get 2 full grown Galaps!?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rob.harmon said:


> You gotta problem with it?


Shut your face


----------



## mike taylor

How far away from Houston are you . I would say a leopard.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Mike can we be friends too?!


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> Shut your face


Is there a way to dislike this?


----------



## mike taylor

tortoisetime565 said:


> Mike can we be friends too?!


Yes of course!


----------



## sissyofone

No not gallops ,  and im in San Antonio.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ughhhh you guys I'm supposed to be working on blueprints. This is NOT working on blueprints, FYI.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rob.harmon said:


> Is there a way to dislike this?


Yes. By shutting your face.


----------



## mike taylor

Haha you love us! An can't stay away


----------



## tortoisetime565

mike taylor said:


> Yes of course!


Do you have Instagram?


----------



## sibi

sissyofone said:


> Stopping in to say hello to everyone. I dont really post to often but it seems yall are having lots of fun today. @Ms Sibi you put up an awesome fight trying to keep those members ( yall know who you are) at bay while Tiff was away. Been busy here in Texas I received a double bundle of joy yesterday off SouthWest airlines. Does anybody want to guess what I got?  Oh and Hi to all the new folks. Im Maria



A baby cherry!!??


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> Yes. By shutting your face.


Is there a way to dislike THIS!?


----------



## mike taylor

tortoisetime565 said:


> Do you have Instagram?


Nope don't even know what that is? ???????


----------



## sissyofone

Hi Tiff, Seems youve got some besties and wanna be besties all over TFO. Hows Charley doing?


----------



## sibi

Rob.harmon said:


> Is there a way to dislike this?



Yeah, ignore him


----------



## tortoisetime565

mike taylor said:


> Nope don't even know what that is? ???????


I'll let it slide since you're a new friend. Its a photo sharing social media. Youre not a big fat woman playing a man in disguise who eats teens are you?


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Ughhhh you guys I'm supposed to be working on blueprints. This is NOT working on blueprints, FYI.


Tiff, blueprints to what?


----------



## mike taylor

Its funny how kids are just like tge parents . My boy is in his room playing metallica, iron maiden I love iron maiden!


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Tiff, blueprints to what?


Some stuff.


----------



## mike taylor

Fish tanks and sea life stuff? ??? Remodel baby room maybe?


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Some stuff.


Oh Tiff, don't be coy. Just spill the beans, or mazuri so Charlie can eat some more


----------



## sibi

So Maria, what did you get????


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@ mike taylor
“Living hard and wild and free, is the life for me."
“And I'm always a good friend with bad company. "
You up to it? Sibi is…are you chicken?
Yup! You done been called out!


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Oh Tiff, don't be coy. Just spill the beans, or mazuri so Charlie can eat some more


Part of the house. Its old and I'm sooo afraid its gonna fall apart. So yay!


----------



## sissyofone

sibi said:


> So Maria, what did you get????



I picked up the two male redfoots Kelly (tortadise) had for adoption. They are both so sweet im planning on adding them to my group after theyve been quarintined for a couple months or so. They are a little bumpy but not to awful bad. 

Imo they are brave as can be , they made the flight with no problem. Im wayyy to chicken to fly.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Part of the house. Its old and I'm sooo afraid its gonna fall apart. So yay!


Oh, you should have said something. We can send a crew of our members here to do the construction for you. Just tell Mike, Kevin, Luke, and Cowboy. They'd just jump on a plane as soon as you give the go ahead. I'd keep Isaiah and the twins apart. They'll kill each other right now .


----------



## sibi

sissyofone said:


> I picked up the two male redfoots Kelly (tortadise) had for adoption. They are both so sweet im planning on adding them to my group after theyve been quarintined for a couple months or so. They are a little bumpy but not to awful bad. [/QUO,
> Aww, that's great!! Soon, you're gonna have babies


----------



## Rob.harmon

sibi said:


> I'd keep Isaiah and the twins apart. They'll kill each other right now .


Two against one


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Oh, you should have said something. We can send a crew of our members here to do the construction for you. Just tell Mike, Kevin, Luke, and Cowboy. They'd just jump on a plane as soon as you give the go ahead. I'd keep Isaiah and the twins apart. They'll kill each other right now .


My friend Harry (I think I've mentioned him a couple times) manages a constitution thingy. He said (  ) he'll help me out if I'll babysit his kiddos (and his wife).


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Two against one


Ummm no. Basil has already announced your death, so...


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rob.harmon said:


> Two against one





T33's Torts said:


> Ummm no. Basil has already announced your death, so...


Nah. We are three peas in a pod... I just look out of place... Lol


----------



## T33's Torts

And its not like you can do as much as walk without hobbling like a little old lady, Issy. So use the damn crutches and get it over with!


----------



## sissyofone

Oh no babies, I pray. Not for a long time.My two girls are a little young for all that. They will be kept seperate.  We started second enclosure today.


----------



## mike taylor

Careful who you get to do the work! Make sure they pull permits even if they tell you, you don't need them . Thats the first sign you are getting robbed . Good work isn't cheap and cheap work isn't good. Make sure to have the work inspected by a good city inspector . You don't want to end up on that Mike Holmes show .


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> Nah. We are three peas in a pod... I just look out of place... Lol


Yup! It's ok.....there's always that one.......


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> My friend Harry (I think I've mentioned him a couple times) manages a constitution thingy. He said (  ) he'll help me out if I'll babysit his kiddos (and his wife).



You have to babysit his wife?!?


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> And its not like you can do as much as walk without hobbling like a little old lady, Issy. So use the damn crutches and get it over with!


I have a waking boot thank you!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rob.harmon said:


> Yup! It's ok.....there's always that one.......


Me and buttercup would have so much fun... We could plot against random people and pull fun pranks... We could be vine famous!!


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Careful who you get to do the work! Make sure they pull permits even if they tell you, you don't need them . Thats the first sign you are getting robbed . Good work isn't cheap and cheap work isn't good. Make sure to have the work inspected by a good city inspector . You don't want to end up on that Mike Holmes show .


Gotcha Mike. Thanks.


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> Me and buttercup would have so much fun... We could plot against random people and pull fun pranks... We could be vine famous!!


OMG! You have NO idea how much Sage and I would prank you! I am the prank king and he is my queen(B*tch)!!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> You have to babysit his wife?!?


Kidding.  We were talking about me watching his kids a few weeks ago, and he was like, "Can you watch Sally too??" It was hilarious.


----------



## sibi

mike taylor said:


> Careful who you get to do the work! Make sure they pull permits even if they tell you, you don't need them . Thats the first sign you are getting robbed . Good work isn't cheap and cheap work isn't good. Make sure to have the work inspected by a good city inspector . You don't want to end up on that Mike Holmes show .



I second that!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rob.harmon said:


> OMG! You have NO idea how much Sage and I would prank you! I am the prank king and he is my queen(B*tch)!!!!!


I would totally get you back. April fools baby here.


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> OMG! You have NO idea how much Sage and I would prank you! I am the prank king and he is my queen(B*tch)!!!!!


You guys have a slight advantage, but i could totally kick your guys' butts at a prank war. Too bad april isn't for another many months...


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> I would totally get you back. April fools baby here.


Like I said before.....two against one


----------



## Rob.harmon

And being twins, we have powers


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rob.harmon said:


> Like I said before.....two against one


We would still have fun.


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Like I said before.....two against one


Not if you count me with Issy!


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> You guys have a slight advantage, but i could totally kick your guys' butts at a prank war. Too bad april isn't for another many months...


I would join forces with tiffany and Charlie!!


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Not if you count me with Issy!


Is there a way to dislike this?


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> And being twins, we have powers


Being a girl, so do I.


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Is there a way to dislike this?


Oh shut up. Y'all don't even have a pier aquarium in SD.


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Being a girl, so do I.


To bad we're not girl twins.....that would be a force to reckon with


----------



## tortoisetime565

Tiffany can crush skulls with her magical eye liner!


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Oh shut up. Y'all don't even have a pier aquarium in SD.


Ughhhh. True this.
We do have the birch aquarium.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> You guys have a slight advantage, but i could totally kick your guys' butts at a prank war. Too bad april isn't for another many months...



Yeah, that's when the baby is due, right?


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Yeah, that's when the baby is due, right?


Yep!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Tiffany can crush skulls with her magical eye liner!


 Yes my magical eyeliner.


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Yep!


Name the baby Aprilo


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Name the baby Aprilo


No thanks Buttercup!


----------



## mike taylor

Thats my specialty! I love pranking people . My buddy at work pushed me in a mud hole sovi filled is air vents in his service truck with blue chalk dust . Then turned the air all the way up blocking in passengers side vents . So after we fished the job he got in his truck all sweaty . Then wammo I turned him blue . The best part is some got stuck in the vent so on his way home he hit a bump then wammo blue again . Haha


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Yep!


On April fools? Tiff if you have the baby on my birthday I'm flying down to meet you!


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> No thanks Buttercup!


How about Doris, Barbra, or mariah?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Careful who you get to do the work! Make sure they pull permits even if they tell you, you don't need them . Thats the first sign you are getting robbed . Good work isn't cheap and cheap work isn't good. Make sure to have the work inspected by a good city inspector . You don't want to end up on that Mike Holmes show .


Once, while driving through one of those multilevel freeway exchange things, my mom pointed out that the job went to the lowest bidder. I've always remembered that…


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> On April fools? Tiff if you have the baby on my birthday I'm flying down to meet you!


My mom's bday is april 1st! But no, probably later in the month.


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> How about Doris, Barbra, or mariah?


Finn! And I can't remember the girl's name I had in mind.


----------



## sibi

I


mike taylor said:


> Thats my specialty! I love pranking people . My buddy at work pushed me in a mud hole sovi filled is air vents in his service truck with blue chalk dust . Then turned the air all the way up blocking in passengers side vents . So after we fished the job he got in his truck all sweaty . Then wammo I turned him blue . The best part is some got stuck in the vent so on his way home he hit a bump then wammo blue again . Haha



If you, Tiff, Issy, and the twins were physically present in any one place, BAM! I'd even be afraid to be near y'all.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> They should maybe stick to something safer, like noodling for catfish or skinny dippin' with snappers! I've never had the need to do any of those things; I'm The Amazing Cowboy Ken after all.



I'm The Amazing Cowboy Ken after all with *bacon*.


----------



## Rob.harmon

Tiff, you should make a diary and take one picture each day! Then we can watch the baby grow and grow and GROW!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> If you, Tiff, Issy, and the twins were physically present in any one place, BAM! I'd even be afraid to be near y'all.



You wouldn't get a chance to see my anyways. I'd be too busy off planning pranks.


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Finn! And I can't remember the girl's name I had in mind.


Probably Mariah


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> My mom's bday is april 1st! But no, probably later in the month.


I still wanna fly down and meet you... Really I wanna ride hank.


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Tiff, you should make a diary and take one picture each day! Then we can watch the baby grow and grow and GROW!!!!


No! I absolutely hate taking pictures. Like, noooooooooo! Why don't you go camping in a dark forest?


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Probably Mariah


----------



## mike taylor

Name her Lucrecia! Thats my wife's name not to many of them around . I also like the name page or patience.


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> No! I absolutely hate taking pictures. Like, noooooooooo! Why don't you go camping in a dark forest?


If I do, will you take a picture diary?


----------



## Rob.harmon

mike taylor said:


> Name her Lucrecia! Thats my wife's name not to many of them around . I also like the name page or patience.


Or mariah


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Finn! And I can't remember the girl's name I had in mind.



Tiff, your not having a girl! So, start thinking of boys names


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Or mariah


Bye Robert!


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Bye Robert!


I'm still here-_____-


----------



## mike taylor

Oooooo crap she called you Robert instead of buttercup be afraid very afraid!


----------



## tortoisetime565

I like the name Ribbon.


----------



## Rob.harmon

mike taylor said:


> Oooooo crap she called you Robert instead of buttercup be afraid very afraid!


I knoooow!


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Oooooo crap she called you Robert instead of buttercup be afraid very afraid!


Thats like you guys calling me Tiffany! Scary! My name tag thing at work says Alex and I love it.


----------



## mike taylor

If you want i can call you a boys name .


----------



## sibi

Rob.harmon said:


> I knoooow!



That's cause you kept hounding her about the pic diary. Don't do it again. She hates taking pics of herself, least of all, a very private part of her. A big NoNo


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> If you want i can call you a boys name .


Well my middle name is Alexis, but I really don't like how girly that is.


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> That's cause you kept hounding her about the pic diary. Don't do it again. She hates taking pics of herself, least of all, a very private part of her. A big NoNo


Ha-ha! Sibi gotcha! Hahahaha!


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Thats like you guys calling me Tiffany! Scary! My name tag thing at work says Alex and I love it.


Call the baby Alex!


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Call the baby Alex!


Definitely considered.


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> Well my middle name is Alexis, but I really don't like how girly that is.


So you want us to call you Alex? Can do!


----------



## tortoisetime565

I love the name Alex!


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> So you want us to call you Alex? Can do!


Tiff works too.  I've heard EVERYTHING. Some people call me Kat too, which I think is weird. The idea is "tiff, tiffy, taffy, kit kat"


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Ha-ha! Sibi gotcha! Hahahaha!



Then, I dare you to take a pic diary


----------



## mike taylor

Hey what ever makes you happy .


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Then, I dare you to take a pic diary


I thought you were on MY side Sylvia! Traitor!  I promise I'll post a pic once its noticeable.


----------



## mike taylor

You better!


----------



## sibi

She's pregnant. Nothing is gonna make her happy til this baby is born


mike taylor said:


> Hey what ever makes you happy .


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I thought you were on MY side Sylvia! Traitor!  I promise I'll post a pic once its noticeable.



Oh oh, She called my "Sylvia!" What does that mean? I was RIGHT!!! LOL


----------



## T33's Torts

One of my frienss calls me Eddie, which is SUPER weird!


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Definitely considered.


Is there a way to dislike this???????


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Is there a way to dislike this???????


Is there a way to abandon Buttercup in the forest?????


----------



## sibi

W


T33's Torts said:


> One of my frienss calls me Eddie, which is SUPER weird!



Why Eddie? That is weird. I mean, maybe your friend k ew an Eddie that looked pretty?!?


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Is there a way to abandon Buttercup in the forest?????


Nope cuz I'll die instantly.


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> W
> 
> 
> Why Eddie? That is weird. I mean, maybe your friend k ew an Eddie that looked pretty?!?


I don't know! She's kinda weird like that. But we love her anyways.


----------



## sibi

Rob.harmon said:


> Nope cuz I'll die instantly.



oh, Tiff don't want that! She likes you....she told me so.


----------



## T33's Torts

He has to get over his fear somehow, right?


----------



## Rob.harmon

sibi said:


> oh, Tiff don't want that! She likes you....she told me so.


That's good


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Is there a way to abandon Buttercup in the forest?????


Retweet


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> He has to get over his fear somehow, right?


Really, Buttercup, are you afraid of a dark forest?


----------



## T33's Torts

Just don't scream..... they feast off of blood curdling screams...


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Really, Buttercup, are you afraid of a dark forest?


Umm, yes, he is! Weirdo.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Retweet


You can't retweet on TFO dumbdumb!


----------



## Rob.harmon

Yes. I am deathly terrified of them


----------



## T33's Torts

Good night guys.  I have to do some sketching, then its nighty night for me!


----------



## Rob.harmon

The proper term is Nyctohylophobia


----------



## sibi

Rob.harmon said:


> Yes. I am deathly terrified of them



what movie did you watch that traumatize you so much? Scream?


----------



## mike taylor

Good night tiff and friends talk to you guys tomorrow! I'm out?


----------



## sibi

Gnight, Tiff  Mike


----------



## Rob.harmon

Goodnight people!!!!!!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Night guys. You to buttercup


----------



## StarSapphire22

Night Tiff! I'm sure whatever name you pick will be awesome! Just not Aurora, cause I've had that dibsed for forever. 

Steven, no new job yet!

Y'all are crazy.


----------



## Elohi

Well poo, everyone has gone to bed. I'm just checking in again before I fall asleep. All ready, errrrrr mostly ready for the trip. Oklahoma bound tomorrow. 
Wanna hear some crazy awesome news? No more falling while stepping over baby gates all over my house. I've rearranged most of the house and removed the majority of the main gates. There are still a few to keep little bitty out of her siblings rooms but no more hurdles in the main living areas. YAY!
My toes and knees are sighing in relief hahaha.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Night Tiff! I'm sure whatever name you pick will be awesome! Just not Aurora, cause I've had that dibsed for forever.
> 
> Steven, no new job yet!
> 
> Y'all are crazy.


If that is the case...............Best wishes then! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Good night everyone.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

8 weeks ago I fell offa ladder breaking my shoulder. Yesterday Bob was blocking his gate so I climbed over the fence, catching my foot and cracking and bruising 3 ribs. Frankly this sucks....and hurts


----------



## taza

sibi said:


> Hey Mike, I like you  I even did a "crazies" chat last night for almost two hours all by myself! You would've been proud of me


That was funny!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good morning


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> I'm doing good, just really busy. Especially now that I have added responsibilities at work being a union rep. Lots of reading to catch up on all the rules and regulations, plus our new contract.
> I hope you are well sir


I hope you get more money too with all those responsibilities. 

Still need to get to work at 3:00AM? and assigned a new corner office?


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> I hope you get more money too with all those responsibilities.
> 
> Still need to get to work at 3:00AM? and assigned a new corner office?


Good late afternoon Steven!


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Good late afternoon Steven!


Good Morning! ! ! ! !


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! ! !


How are you? Mosquitos are the worst, I remember when mosquitos covered my leg. I feel bad for you


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone  
Yup, still have to be at work at 3. I don't get the corner office, yet, but I do get paid more money for the added responsibilities


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone
> Yup, still have to be at work at 3. I don't get the corner office, yet, but I do get paid more money for the added responsibilities


Morning


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Morning


Morning Mike


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone
> Yup, still have to be at work at 3. I don't get the corner office, yet, but I do get paid more money for the added responsibilities


I've said it before, yet it bares repeating ;
Money, is the root of all wealth!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've said it before, yet it bares repeating ;
> Money, is the root of all wealth!


Isn't the lack of money the root of all evil? lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Isn't the lack of money the root of all evil? lol


No one is replying so I'll talk to my self...


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> No one is replying so I'll talk to my self...


Are you crazy? Only crazy people do that!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Are you crazy? Only crazy people do that!


_Smart_ crazy people do that


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> _Smart_ crazy people do that


So you're admitting your crazy?


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> So you're admitting your crazy?


Then aren't you also admitting you're crazy? You are me, me is you! Remember?


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Then aren't you also admitting you're crazy? You are me, me is you! Remember?


I think I've lost it... When will most people come back online?


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I think I've lost it... When will most people come back online?


Most people will come when you *go away!*


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Most people will come when you *go away!*


Stop being annoying!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Stop being annoying!!!


Am I being annoying?


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Am I being annoying?


I'm not being annoying now, you are!


----------



## lisa127

Good morning.


----------



## Abdulla6169

lisa127 said:


> Good morning.


Good morning  I think I was losing it just now!


----------



## lisa127

Yes, it looked like you could use some company! Where is everyone?

Way too many posts for me to catch up on from last night. I gave up.


----------



## Abdulla6169

lisa127 said:


> Yes, it looked like you could use some company! Where is everyone?
> 
> Way too many posts for me to catch up on from last night. I gave up.


I usually read the last pages when I don't have lots of time


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm peeping to leave for work. Have a great day all.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm peeping to leave for work. Have a great day all.


Have a great day


----------



## Ashes

maggie3fan said:


> 8 weeks ago I fell offa ladder breaking my shoulder. Yesterday Bob was blocking his gate so I climbed over the fence, catching my foot and cracking and bruising 3 ribs. Frankly this sucks....and hurts


:/ quit breaking yourself!


----------



## sibi

maggie3fan said:


> 8 weeks ago I fell offa ladder breaking my shoulder. Yesterday Bob was blocking his gate so I climbed over the fence, catching my foot and cracking and bruising 3 ribs. Frankly this sucks....and hurts



I'm gonna wind up doing the same thing cause I'm constantly climbing over the gates going from one pen to another. Then there's the concrete blocks to climb over. Maggie, I hope you heal soon. Sorry


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've said it before, yet it bares repeating ;
> Money, is the root of all wealth!



Good morning friend! Good morning all!


----------



## smarch

tortoisetime565 said:


> If you keep them like pencil size or below they grow back. I say go for it!


 Exactly this, the 0 gauge is usually the reference for the no turning back point. Mine are 2, theyre big enough, without an earring in to put a pencil eraser in. I think they're the perfect size for me, because once people get past 00 and into the inch measurements its just yucky in my opinion. I personally think anything over 1/2 inch (which is pushing it) looks bad, I mean I've seen people who have to tape around the bottom so the lobe below doesn't tear, and they start smelling when they are bigger. Everytime you go up a size a nice gross small happens but as it heals it goes away, mine are just like any regular piercing just larger (unless I put in any acrylic jewelry, my ears do not like them!)
I've had the 2s in for about 3 years now, I honestly cant see my ears without them!


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> I think I'm either going to do a medium length bob or an asymmetric pixie with long bangs. But I'm scared! I've worked 3 years to grow out my hair. I desperately want it cut because I am so over washing and brushing this much hair, but I don't know if I can go uber short. Some of these hairstyles are super cute and I'd love the lower maintenance...but pixie cuts always look best on the skinny girls with delicate girly faces and I don't fall into those categories. I don't want to cut it all off and then feel...icky.


 When I initially said goodbye to short hair I went from hair halways down my sholders on the way to my back (know what I mean? kind of like midway down the scapula bone) to a bob, and a bob isn't too short and looks good on almost everyone. A month later I chopped that off to pixie. And while at the time I was one of those young skinny faced girls, it still looked good when I got chubby. I'd go for the bob to begin with since it'll grow out faster if you don't like it but you can easily go further the next time you get your hair cut.  I became quite daring with my hair after that step, at one point I chopped it so short it was about an 1 1/2 inches all over... that one was a mistake lol but I looked good rocking a teeny faux-hawk every day! High school was nice, everything was socially acceptable. Now I lie between pixie and that short cut, and I can still faux-hawk it when I have excuse to  I pride myself in being a young bada*s when I can lol


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Morning!


Morning


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> When I initially said goodbye to short hair I went from hair halways down my sholders on the way to my back (know what I mean? kind of like midway down the scapula bone) to a bob, and a bob isn't too short and looks good on almost everyone. A month later I chopped that off to pixie. And while at the time I was one of those young skinny faced girls, it still looked good when I got chubby. I'd go for the bob to begin with since it'll grow out faster if you don't like it but you can easily go further the next time you get your hair cut.  I became quite daring with my hair after that step, at one point I chopped it so short it was about an 1 1/2 inches all over... that one was a mistake lol but I looked good rocking a teeny faux-hawk every day! High school was nice, everything was socially acceptable. Now I lie between pixie and that short cut, and I can still faux-hawk it when I have excuse to  I pride myself in being a young bada*s when I can lol


I too like bobs. And there is so much versatility with them really.


----------



## smarch

Rob.harmon said:


> I don't know......like what if it didn't grow back......


 I cant speak directly since I've never taken them out long enough but at the 2g I took them out for a few months and was back to a 6g (then decided I liked them and wanted them back and had to stretch again) Supposedly up to 0g shrinks back, and while it may not completely close up I've seen pictures of ones the same size with just a little spot of a hole like a regular piercing size. And my theory is everyone in our generation is going to be in a nursing home with wrinkly destroyed tattoos and floppy ear holes so I stopped caring too much. But i'm happy with my 2s theyre even good for work, and as a girl I have rose earrings to hide the holes for things like interviews and stuff.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Morning!



Ah, she's back!! Good morning Jacqui


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> I'm gonna wind up doing the same thing cause I'm constantly climbing over the gates going from one pen to another. Then there's the concrete blocks to climb over. Maggie, I hope you heal soon. Sorry



Do you ever think the tortoises are watching as you do that and laughing in glee, because you put it up to stop them and it often seems like those walls/fences/gates do a better job of stopping us humans.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Ah, she's back!! Good morning Jacqui



Some times it takes awhile for me to get the laptop and internet connection box out of the vehicle and into the house to recharge and vise versa... then there are days where I am trying to be good and actually do work, not sit online goofing off all day.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning



Interesting self conversation you were having.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Do you ever think the tortoises are watching as you do that and laughing in glee, because you put it up to stop them and it often seems like those walls/fences/gates do a better job of stopping us humans.



Yeap! Only thing is, I don't think they be laughing cause I usually have them in my arms when I climb the gates  They are probably saying, "Oh S***!!!" LOL


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Yeap! Only thing is, I don't think they be laughing cause I usually have them in my arms when I climb the gates  They are probably saying, "Oh S***!!!" LOL


LOL


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Yeap! Only thing is, I don't think they be laughing cause I usually have them in my arms when I climb the gates  They are probably saying, "Oh S***!!!" LOL



Then as your falling your trying to protect the tortoises and hurt yourself more. I have this vision of falling and making my tortoises into pancake tortoise the wrong way.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Then as your falling your trying to protect the tortoises and hurt yourself more. I have this vision of falling and making my tortoises into pancake tortoise the wrong way.



LOL You're right!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> LOL You're right!


Just be careful, and install something that will make it easier. A ladder maybe?


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Maybe we should all cut our hair short at the same time. It could be like support, and God knows my hair could use a change!


 hmm don't cults and the like do that too? Would that make us all in a tortoise cult? lol... I already have short hair what am I supposed to do?!


----------



## Jacqui

Just yesterday (as I narrowly escaped falling not with tortoises in hand, but bricks I was placing in their enclosure), I was wondering if I fell and was hurt, how long til anybody would ever find me. It's not like the tortoises are going to raise the alarm.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Just be careful, and install something that will make it easier. A ladder maybe?



Isn't a ladder just something else to fall off of?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> hmm don't cults and the like do that too? Would that make us all in a tortoise cult? lol... I already have short hair what am I supposed to do?!



Bald?


----------



## sibi

smarch said:


> hmm don't cults and the like do that too? Would that make us all in a tortoise cult? lol... I already have short hair what am I supposed to do?!


Actually, it was meant for those of us who have lo g hair. So, those who ha e short hair already, just be proud of yourselves


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Isn't a ladder just something else to fall off of?



Yep! I have the three step ladder I've fallen on already!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Yep! I have the three step ladder I've fallen on already!


Cant you make a few gates? Its safer


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Just yesterday (as I narrowly escaped falling not with tortoises in hand, but bricks I was placing in their enclosure), I was wondering if I fell and was hurt, how long til anybody would ever find me. It's not like the tortoises are going to raise the alarm.



That's why I'm seriously considering a press button thingy


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Yep! I have the three step ladder I've fallen on already!



I have the ladder for inside enclosure work (most of mine are three stories high and I am barely a two story high person)). I have missed steps, slid off the step, tripped over the ladder legs, ect..,


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> Cant you make a few gates? Its safer



Abdulla, nothings gonna help cause I'm too old for this s***


----------



## Jacqui

Am I the only one who can wash up after painting and then later look down and find a big paint spot some where on my supposedly clean hands? Mentioning this, because I just looked down and saw a big spot of bright blue paint from last night, when I was painting the support posts for the one sulcata enclosure.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Abdulla, nothings gonna help cause I'm too old for this s***



Are you like me, able to trip when there is nothing to trip over?


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> hmm don't cults and the like do that too? Would that make us all in a tortoise cult? lol... I already have short hair what am I supposed to do?!


You could shave it down with a clipper. You know like 1/2 inch like my husband does. And then dye it purple!


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Am I the only one who can wash up after painting and then later look down and find a big paint spot some where on my supposedly clean hands? Mentioning this, because I just looked down and saw a big spot of bright blue paint from last night, when I was painting the support posts for the one sulcata enclosure.





Jacqui said:


> Are you like me, able to trip when there is nothing to trip over?



Was gonna say the same thing about the paint thing. LOL


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> You could shave it down with a clipper. You know like 1/2 inch like my husband does. And then dye it purple!



A really bright purple!!  (what is it about this thread and purple hair? I know we have talked about it a couple of times now.  )


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Abdulla, nothings gonna help cause I'm too old for this s***


Young at heart, remember  Try not tripping too much though, because well... that would hurt! lol


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Was gonna say the same thing about the paint thing. LOL



Last night, I was waiting to dump the entire paint can over, between placing it on uneven ground to getting my feet wrapped up in creeping Charlie/bindweed.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Young at heart, remember  Try not tripping too much though, because well... that would hurt! lol



Yeah, but you do get the momentary heart pounding rush as your falling. I think that counts as my daily excitement in a rather boring, plain life.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> A really bright purple!!  (what is it about this thread and purple hair? I know we have talked about it a couple of times now.  )



Don't know, but I'm not doing it!!! I went green once, but not cause I wanted it


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Yeah, but you do get the momentary heart pounding rush as your falling. I think that counts as my daily excitement in a rather boring, plain life.




Not to mention what the torts are feeling!


----------



## lisa127

Isn't Jess the one who started the purple hair thing?


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Don't know, but I'm not doing it!!! I went green once, but not cause I wanted it



Bad dye job? Or ????


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> Isn't Jess the one who started the purple hair thing?



I think so.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I think so.


She did, she likes purple...


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Last night, I was waiting to dump the entire paint can over, between placing it on uneven ground to getting my feet wrapped up in creeping Charlie/bindweed.



It's funny we're doing the same things!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yes, I started the purple hair thing. It's my favorite color! Plus, my eyes are green and I like to make them pop!

Sarah, I can't remember what your hair looks like now...maybe try the halfshave trend? lol


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Bad dye job? Or ????



I had ash blond hair once, and I tried to bleach it! A big NoNo!! Results: Green hair!


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> I had ash blond hair once, and I tried to bleach it! A big NoNo!! Results: Green hair!



Was it atleast near to St Pat's day?


----------



## smarch

sibi said:


> I had ash blond hair once, and I tried to bleach it! A big NoNo!! Results: Green hair!


 Oh... so I guess its good that I didn't bleach when I died streaks because I have VERY blond hair, I kinda wondered what bleach would do seeing as I already had colorless hair.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Was it atleast near to St Pat's day?


No where near it!


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> It's funny we're doing the same things!



When we cemented in the two sulcata enclosure fence posts, I thought I should paint them first, but could not decide on a color. I did atleast paint the fence boards themselves. It's a pain painting them now without getting the paint onto the fence boards. Obviously I am painting the posts a different color then the fence.  I have only 9 more posts to put a second layer on, then that bunch is done. I still have maybe 9-12 posts on another enclosure to do. I enjoy painting, but I am not the best at it.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Stormy just got dropped off for his neuter. Yay for us, but I always feel bad and worry something will go horribly wrong. 

Hippo is being a little rapist. She has been rubbing on me and rolling/flopping around while I've been trying to sleep for 2 freaking hours. I toss her off the bed and she just comes right back. NO MEANS NO.


----------



## sibi

Ow
W


Jacqui said:


> When we cemented in the two sulcata enclosure fence posts, I thought I should paint them first, but could not decide on a color. I did atleast paint the fence boards themselves. It's a pain painting them now without getting the paint onto the fence boards. Obviously I am painting the posts a different color then the fence.  I have only 9 more posts to put a second layer on, then that bunch is done. I still have maybe 9-12 posts on another enclosure to do. I enjoy painting, but I am not the best at it.


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Stormy just got dropped off for his neuter. Yay for us, but I always feel bad and worry something will go horribly wrong.
> 
> Hippo is being a little rapist. She has been rubbing on me and rolling/flopping around while I've been trying to sleep for 2 freaking hours. I toss her off the bed and she just comes right back. NO MEANS NO.



LOL I can't imagine having that done to me.


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> Yes, I started the purple hair thing. It's my favorite color! Plus, my eyes are green and I like to make them pop!
> 
> Sarah, I can't remember what your hair looks like now...maybe try the halfshave trend? lol


 You may have started the purple hair thing here but I've had purple streaks since April  When you go purple I recommend Splat hairdye if you're doing it yourself, it lasted quite some time, now its kind of a very faint purple pink in the few spots that haven't been cut off since I didn't maintain the color. I dyed the streaks on impulse when I was in crisis so I don't know if I want them again, but I LOVED the purple, it was for Alzheimer's in memory of my Grandpa. 
I don't have a picture of my current hair on this computer, but its somewhat like Miley's hair (i am ashamed of that lol but I liked it) just longer on the sides. I actually want to do the half shave look, I kinda just had to ease my parents into it lol they're not so enthusiastic of my hair trends. Although surprisingly I love my hair now! I'll get a picture up when I'm out of work  ... eeeeeww I gotta go to the dentist today! I love my teeths being all nice and clean after it feels great, but I dent enjoy my gums being poked till they bleed


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> Ow
> W



That's a lot to do. I couldn't do that!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi said:


> Well poo, everyone has gone to bed. I'm just checking in again before I fall asleep. All ready, errrrrr mostly ready for the trip. Oklahoma bound tomorrow.
> Wanna hear some crazy awesome news? No more falling while stepping over baby gates all over my house. I've rearranged most of the house and removed the majority of the main gates. There are still a few to keep little bitty out of her siblings rooms but no more hurdles in the main living areas. YAY!
> My toes and knees are sighing in relief hahaha.


You're coming to see me?!?!??!!!?!


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> You're coming to see me?!?!??!!!?!


Wow, you are excited


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> Ow
> W



My phone is doing some weird things right now! Did I say, I HATE this phone!!!


----------



## smarch

Hey guys, i'm going on a whale watch tomorrow, I'm excited because I've never done anything like it and enjoy sea life. But i'm also super nervous of being seasick... i'm an extreme baby and would literally (not emphasizing at all) rather die than throw up. So Anxiety is winning right now, I have seabands (no idea if they actually work or not but family has said they do) I got Dramamine that i'll start taking tonight. Any other suggestions for preveting seasickness or even just lowering my anxiety... I don't even know if the not seeing land will mess me up too.


----------



## smarch

sibi said:


> My phone is doing some weird things right now! Did I say, I HATE this phone!!!


 If I've learned anything in the year I've had my new phone, its that smart phones are not smart, theyre actually quite dumb... once my phone butt-dialed 911...


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> My phone is doing some weird things right now! Did I say, I HATE this phone!!!


You did yesterday, and my phone glitches in reading posts that have been quoted! What's your phone's type? Lets get the pitchforks ready


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> If I've learned anything in the year I've had my new phone, its that smart phones are not smart, theyre actually quite dumb... once my phone butt-dialed 911...


That is really funny/awkward, lol


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> You did yesterday, and my phone glitches in reading posts that have been quoted! What's your phone's type? Lets get the pitchforks ready


 I have an obscure LG smartphone. love it but its a dummy sometimes. On the app i'll read threads and any posts that are quoted have my avatar photo so it looks like i'm having a conversation with myself lol


----------



## lisa127

I don't have a smart phone. I still have a dumb phone. You know, the kind that just talk, text, and take pictures.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> That is really funny/awkward, lol


 I didn't know what to do/explain so I hung up and turned my phone off ... I was mortified! But after reading online it actually happens more frequently than it should with certain smartphones, because of where an "emergency call" thing is located sometimes


----------



## sibi

smarch said:


> If I've learned anything in the year I've had my new phone, its that smart phones are not smart, theyre actually quite dumb... once my phone butt-dialed 911...



I think I'm gonna switch over to my surface!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Just yesterday (as I narrowly escaped falling not with tortoises in hand, but bricks I was placing in their enclosure), I was wondering if I fell and was hurt, how long til anybody would ever find me. It's not like the tortoises are going to raise the alarm.



I worry about that a lot. There are days that go by where I don't talk to any one. I have a neighbor who calls if I don't pick up my paper by 11. That's ok I guess, at least somebody will know I'm dead. The cats will go hungry and the litter box will fill and stick. The birds will eat all their food and start to go hungry, the tortoises (except Bob) will be alright, but he's used to getting up about 8 and going outside fort breakfast. If he's closed in his house for a few days he'll go nuts. There is hay to eat, but none for Queenie. Maybe if I can move today, I'll make a place for some hay for her....just in case. I hate thinking about this stuff....


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> I don't have a smart phone. I still have a dumb phone. You know, the kind that just talk, text, and take pictures.


 I actually pay less for my smartphone on MetroPCS than I did my "dumb-phone" on Verizon, its actually one of the only reasons I got a smartphone, and I was sick of carrying around a phone and ipod, now it does both  I literally only pay 46 a month for my phone (with insurance) so I allowed myself to join the modern world. My parents hate the concept but also love how in traffic I can press a few buttons and see how long its backed up and stuff.


----------



## StarSapphire22

smarch said:


> You may have started the purple hair thing here but I've had purple streaks since April  When you go purple I recommend Splat hairdye if you're doing it yourself, it lasted quite some time, now its kind of a very faint purple pink in the few spots that haven't been cut off since I didn't maintain the color. I dyed the streaks on impulse when I was in crisis so I don't know if I want them again, but I LOVED the purple, it was for Alzheimer's in memory of my Grandpa.
> I don't have a picture of my current hair on this computer, but its somewhat like Miley's hair (i am ashamed of that lol but I liked it) just longer on the sides. I actually want to do the half shave look, I kinda just had to ease my parents into it lol they're not so enthusiastic of my hair trends. Although surprisingly I love my hair now! I'll get a picture up when I'm out of work  ... eeeeeww I gotta go to the dentist today! I love my teeths being all nice and clean after it feels great, but I dent enjoy my gums being poked till they bleed


 
I'm getting it done professionally. My hair is too dark to do myself, plus I'm bad at getting the back.

I used to have a streak of color my junior year...started out pink, then blue, then purple.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> I actually pay less for my smartphone on MetroPCS than I did my "dumb-phone" on Verizon, its actually one of the only reasons I got a smartphone, and I was sick of carrying around a phone and ipod, now it does both  I literally only pay 46 a month for my phone (with insurance) so I allowed myself to join the modern world. My parents hate the concept but also love how in traffic I can press a few buttons and see how long its backed up and stuff.


Yeah, someday I'll join the modern world. We have yet to come to a point where all 4 lines on our contract our month to month where we can get a different plan. I think 2 of the 4 are still on contract.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Then as your falling your trying to protect the tortoises and hurt yourself more. I have this vision of falling and making my tortoises into pancake tortoise the wrong way.


 One time I was bringing franklin inside and someone left a stupid door open, and being partially blind before my eyes adjusted I walked headfirst into the door while carrying Franklin.... he was not very pleased with me after that


----------



## sibi

maggie3fan said:


> I worry about that a lot. There are days that go by where I don't talk to any one. I have a neighbor who calls if I don't pick up my paper by 11. That's ok I guess, at least somebody will know I'm dead. The cats will go hungry and the litter box will fill and stick. The birds will eat all their food and start to go hungry, the tortoises (except Bob) will be alright, but he's used to getting up about 8 and going outside fort breakfast. If he's closed in his house for a few days he'll go nuts. There is hay to eat, but none for Queenie. Maybe if I can move today, I'll make a place for some hay for her....just in case. I hate thinking about this stuff....



I'm seriously thinking of getting an alert alarm that I can put on my neck for such purposes. You should think about it too


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm getting it done professionally. My hair is too dark to do myself, plus I'm bad at getting the back.
> 
> I used to have a streak of color my junior year...started out pink, then blue, then purple.


 professional works too  i'm just a daring kid who'd rather not pay lol, plus with my short hair dying tufts was easy to make look ok even if it wasn't to the root... though let me say how hard it was to separate what I wanted to dye from the rest! I was never allowed to dye my hair due to its very natural blondness and my mum genuinely said if I dyed it it may not come back blond, and it was too pretty to dye anyways. so even at 20 when I dyed it they weren't happy, but they knew I was a bit of a mess and let me do what I had to do.


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> You're coming to see me?!?!??!!!?!


LOL. Not on this trip but maybe on one of our western Oklahoma trips. We are headed to the eastern side this time.


----------



## Elohi

I'm really nervous and sad to be leaving my shell babies behind, especially my Leo's. I don't worry about my dogs or the cats, I'm not even too worried about the Russians. But holy moly, my little baby Leo's.


----------



## tortadise

sibi said:


> I'm seriously thinking of getting an alert alarm that I can put on my neck for such purposes. You should think about it too


Oh come on. You and @maggie3fan are a bunch of young ins. No need for that life alert crap. Your gonna both live to a billion. And that's forever away. Life doesn't end after this world(I don't think) you just transfer to another one where lots of tortoises are ;-)


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Yeah, someday I'll join the modern world. We have yet to come to a point where all 4 lines on our contract our month to month where we can get a different plan. I think 2 of the 4 are still on contract.


 Different plan or provider? T-Mobile pays early termination fees. My metro phone is on the T-Mobile network since the 2 joined right when I switched, the service is good in cities, towns where service is usually lower (aka where I live) is a pain sometimes. I wouldn't have a smartphone if I wasn't paying for it myself, my parents use tracphone, and when I wanted more that was all on me, so people who magically have mommy and daddy pay for their phones (friends.. I mean at 20+ its time to pay your own stuff sometimes.. we're talking college grads here!) I feel like its learning nothing. I learned the hard way to really research before locking into a contract because my single phone on Verizon was costing me $56 a month!! life lesson learned!


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> I'm really nervous and sad to be leaving my shell babies behind, especially my Leo's. I don't worry about my dogs or the cats, I'm not even too worried about the Russians. But holy moly, my little baby Leo's.


Your addicted and need help. I was and still am where you are. You know how to correct it? 

Get more of course


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Different plan or provider? T-Mobile pays early termination fees. My metro phone is on the T-Mobile network since the 2 joined right when I switched, the service is good in cities, towns where service is usually lower (aka where I live) is a pain sometimes. I wouldn't have a smartphone if I wasn't paying for it myself, my parents use tracphone, and when I wanted more that was all on me, so people who magically have mommy and daddy pay for their phones (friends.. I mean at 20+ its time to pay your own stuff sometimes.. we're talking college grads here!) I feel like its learning nothing. I learned the hard way to really research before locking into a contract because my single phone on Verizon was costing me $56 a month!! life lesson learned!


I don't know that my husband will be willing to go with T-Mobile or not. At some point we will talk about what we are going to do. As you know, I have two grown daughters. The one that goes to college full time I pay for her phone. The other is not in school right now, so she gives me money toward the phone bill each month.


----------



## Elohi

Our ATT bill is expensive for 3 iPhones. My sons iPhone is on his dad's acct.


----------



## lisa127

Elohi said:


> I'm really nervous and sad to be leaving my shell babies behind, especially my Leo's. I don't worry about my dogs or the cats, I'm not even too worried about the Russians. But holy moly, my little baby Leo's.


You don't worry about your dogs and cats? My dog is 13 years old and I have yet to leave her. Just can't do it. Well, I take that back. I have to leave her for a day or two each year for Mom's Weekend at my daughters college. But my husband and other daughter are with her and I do not stay for the whole weekend because I worry about the animals!


----------



## sibi

tortadise said:


> Oh come on. You and @maggie3fan are a bunch of young ins. No need for that life alert crap. Your gonna both live to a billion. And that's forever away. Life doesn't end after this world(I don't think) you just transfer to another one where lots of tortoises are ;-)



It's not because I'm that old that I would consider this. It's cause I'm so sick, like now I had a sugar low of 62, and I barely knew it. I just decided to take my count, and there it was. My eyes are blurry , and that's a sign. I could've passed out, and I have no one to check on me for 8 hours! I do need one.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Our ATT bill is expensive for 3 iPhones. My sons iPhone is on his dad's acct.


What plans do you have? Id go with a mobile data plan & what's app... It's usually cheaper that way 
Edit: Its usually cheaper with constant text messaging & phone calls.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> I don't know that my husband will be willing to go with T-Mobile or not. At some point we will talk about what we are going to do. As you know, I have two grown daughters. The one that goes to college full time I pay for her phone. The other is not in school right now, so she gives me money toward the phone bill each month.


It was just a suggestion/statement, since I have a coworker who switched to pay a significant amount less, and I'm technically on T-Mobile service but my money goes to metro and my phone says metro, I pay less and have no contract, t-mobiles better for families though with their 4 lines for $100 and stuff, but if I switched i'd be paying around 60 alone. its a pain being on your own plan, so I completely understand why people keep their children on. And I think up until college graduation its completely ok for parents to pay since theres book and less time to work and all that stuff that comes with college. But I had a friend who at 24 was still having her smartphone paid off by her parents, and it just seemed like she wasn't really learning anything. But maybe I only think this way because my parents were never on cell contracts and don't use their phones so I had to learn for myself to get into the "real world" o phones.


----------



## lisa127

Excuse my ignorance and old fashionedness, but isn't it a bit "dangerous" for young children to have IPhones? How do you monitor them on all these Ithings?


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> It's not because I'm that old that I would consider this. It's cause I'm so sick, like now I had a sugar low of 62, and I barely knew it. I just decided to take my count, and there it was. My eyes are blurry , and that's a sign. I could've passed out, and I have no one to check on me for 8 hours! I do need one.


I hope you get better, you are very dear to the forum and chat


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> It was just a suggestion/statement, since I have a coworker who switched to pay a significant amount less, and I'm technically on T-Mobile service but my money goes to metro and my phone says metro, I pay less and have no contract, t-mobiles better for families though with their 4 lines for $100 and stuff, but if I switched i'd be paying around 60 alone. its a pain being on your own plan, so I completely understand why people keep their children on. And I think up until college graduation its completely ok for parents to pay since theres book and less time to work and all that stuff that comes with college. But I had a friend who at 24 was still having her smartphone paid off by her parents, and it just seemed like she wasn't really learning anything. But maybe I only think this way because my parents were never on cell contracts and don't use their phones so I had to learn for myself to get into the "real world" o phones.


My daughter who is not in college wants to go on her own plan. I don't see the point really. What's the difference if she is giving me money towards the bill? The daughter who is in college I pay for because that girl works her butt off to pay for as much as she can so I don't mind. Plus, I'm too poor to be able to help her with school the way some other parents do so I want to help out when I can. Besides, if she comes up short for books or whatever I will usually kick in some money. If she has to pay her portion of the phone bill and has less towards school, I'll just end up kicking in later anyway so it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Abdulla6169

lisa127 said:


> Excuse my ignorance and old fashionedness, but isn't it a bit "dangerous" for young children to have IPhones? How do you monitor them on all these Ithings?


There are books about it, it is dangerous without proper precautions. Some signs of danger include: an almost always empty history & turning the device off whenever someone goes by. Parent should always have talks with their kids about internet safety. Also if a kid uses the internet better than the supervisor, the supervisor is useless. The internet is your best friend or wrost nightmare 
Edit: Monitoring is usually easy, random checking is the best way to go. Check things like internet history, apps on the phone, photos, etc.


----------



## tortadise

sibi said:


> It's not because I'm that old that I would consider this. It's cause I'm so sick, like now I had a sugar low of 62, and I barely knew it. I just decided to take my count, and there it was. My eyes are blurry , and that's a sign. I could've passed out, and I have no one to check on me for 8 hours! I do need one.


Ah yes. That's kinda the issue with my aunt. She's still in ICU, her blood sugar was 754 yesterday. Dropped to 280 today, she's been type 2 since birth. She's on her 6th stroke too. I feel your concern for sure.


----------



## Elohi

lisa127 said:


> You don't worry about your dogs and cats? My dog is 13 years old and I have yet to leave her. Just can't do it. Well, I take that back. I have to leave her for a day or two each year for Mom's Weekend at my daughters college. But my husband and other daughter are with her and I do not stay for the whole weekend because I worry about the animals!


I don't worry about my dogs or cats because they already know and adore my neighbor who is doing the petsitting for me. They love her so much I think if she adopted them, they'd not even really miss us LOL. But I'm REALLY attached to the Leo's. I think the involved care of hatchling/baby tortoises is why I'm so attached to them. The joy and peace they bring me isn't the same and my crazy wiggly butt dogs LOL. 

I actually feel bad sometimes that I don't have the super strong bond with my current dogs that I had with my old boxer, Oscar. He was "that one dog" that is like a soulmate. I can't wait for my kids to have "that dog". Neither of our dogs has that strong bond with any of us. They are awesome dogs but that real deep connection isn't there :0/
I think that may change when my little dog is the only dog. He's a snuggly little baby but Echo (boxer) is alpha and the little dude is her shadow. I think he will bond with little bitty when she's a little older and he settles down a little. He's still really young. 
Anyhoo, I admit, I'm tortoise crazy. I've not had a lot of peace in my life and I enjoy the quiet, peaceful, slow life of my tortoises. I'm glad I have this forum to say that because some people think it's weird LOL.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Excuse my ignorance and old fashionedness, but isn't it a bit "dangerous" for young children to have IPhones? How do you monitor them on all these Ithings?


 Not old fashioned, i'm 20 and worry the same about my 16 year old sister, I wonder what number of inappropriate things she may do or see. I don't worry about my brother his life is video games and that's it right now but I mean its too easy to do who knows what without parental awareness. Its quite scary. If I was a parent right now (because I know things will change by the time I am) my kid wouldn't get a smartphone until graduating high school, and no regular phone till probably mid middle school depending on sports and stuff. before that i'd probably give them a tracphone for emergencies since with school shootings and other scary and tragic stuff I feel its an important thing to have on hand. As for ipods, I'd probably find a way to monitor it and take them away at bedtime... since my sister has a horrible habit of watching Netflix in bed for hours on the stupid thing!


----------



## lisa127

Elohi said:


> I don't worry about my dogs or cats because they already know and adore my neighbor who is doing the petsitting for me. They love her so much I think if she adopted them, they'd not even really miss us LOL. But I'm REALLY attached to the Leo's. I think the involved care of hatchling/baby tortoises is why I'm so attached to them. The joy and peace they bring me isn't the same and my crazy wiggly butt dogs LOL.
> 
> I actually feel bad sometimes that I don't have the super strong bond with my current dogs that I had with my old boxer, Oscar. He was "that one dog" that is like a soulmate. I can't wait for my kids to have "that dog". Neither of our dogs has that strong bond with any of us. They are awesome dogs but that real deep connection isn't there :0/
> I think that may change when my little dog is the only dog. He's a snuggly little baby but Echo (boxer) is alpha and the little dude is her shadow. I think he will bond with little bitty when she's a little older and he settles down a little. He's still really young.
> Anyhoo, I admit, I'm tortoise crazy. I've not had a lot of peace in my life and I enjoy the quiet, peaceful, slow life of my tortoises. I'm glad I have this forum to say that because some people think it's weird LOL.


It's funny you should say that about when he is the only dog. For years I would not get a second dog because I didn't want another dog to interfere with my relationship with my heart dog. It does make a difference, I think.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Not old fashioned, i'm 20 and worry the same about my 16 year old sister, I wonder what number of inappropriate things she may do or see. I don't worry about my brother his life is video games and that's it right now but I mean its too easy to do who knows what without parental awareness. Its quite scary. If I was a parent right now (because I know things will change by the time I am) my kid wouldn't get a smartphone until graduating high school, and no regular phone till probably mid middle school depending on sports and stuff. before that i'd probably give them a tracphone for emergencies since with school shootings and other scary and tragic stuff I feel its an important thing to have on hand. As for ipods, I'd probably find a way to monitor it and take them away at bedtime... since my sister has a horrible habit of watching Netflix in bed for hours on the stupid thing!


I'm not even talking about the 16 year olds. They are older. I am talking about the young children. Kids in elementary and middle school.....they all have these things!! I'm so glad it wasn't like this when mine were young. I would have issues with it.


----------



## sibi

tortadise said:


> Ah yes. That's kinda the issue with my aunt. She's still in ICU, her blood sugar was 754 yesterday. Dropped to 280 today, she's been type 2 since birth. She's on her 6th stroke too. I feel your concern for sure.



Wow! I've been working at getting it under control. I have a pump and that helps.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> My daughter who is not in college wants to go on her own plan. I don't see the point really. What's the difference if she is giving me money towards the bill? The daughter who is in college I pay for because that girl works her butt off to pay for as much as she can so I don't mind. Plus, I'm too poor to be able to help her with school the way some other parents do so I want to help out when I can. Besides, if she comes up short for books or whatever I will usually kick in some money. If she has to pay her portion of the phone bill and has less towards school, I'll just end up kicking in later anyway so it doesn't make much sense.


 yeah just have her look into plans versus what she pays, its like progressive insurance commercials it does pay to bundle, because I literally wont pay the ridiculous amounts it is to have an individual plan... that's even why sprint has that framly plan thing.


----------



## lisa127

AbdullaAli said:


> There are books about it, it is dangerous without proper precautions. Some signs of danger include: an almost always empty history & turning the device off whenever someone goes by. Parent should always have talks with their kids about internet safety. Also if a kid uses the internet better than the supervisor, the supervisor is useless. The internet is your best friend or wrost nightmare
> Edit: Monitoring is usually easy, random checking is the best way to go. Check things like internet history, apps on the phone, photos, etc.


Yes, but still. Even so, constant "connectedness" and electronics is not healthy. Not even emotionally. Just don't like the world today that the kids live in I guess.


----------



## Ashes

Morning all.


----------



## Abdulla6169

lisa127 said:


> Yes, but still. Even so, constant "connectedness" and electronics is not healthy. Not even emotionally. Just don't like the world today that the kids live in I guess.


Connectedness shouldn't be constant, the internet *should* be limited for the children. Too much of anything is harmful  parents should encourage talents a child has. But still it is scary. The internet is a maze waiting for someone to get lost in it...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> Morning all.


Morning


----------



## tortadise

sibi said:


> Wow! I've been working at getting it under control. I have a pump and that helps.


Good deal. Just stay away from the diet sweeteners and all that ****. Can do more harm than good. My mom can help you with all that stuff if you'd like her info. She's a naturopathic doctor and author. She's the diet sweetener queen. Has all sorts of FDA research on Splenda, aspartame, and Sucralose showing how bad all them really are.


----------



## lisa127

Ashes said:


> Morning all.


Good morning.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> I'm not even talking about the 16 year olds. They are older. I am talking about the young children. Kids in elementary and middle school.....they all have these things!! I'm so glad it wasn't like this when mine were young. I would have issues with it.


 I know what you mean, not only is it not safe since who knows what can pop up by an accidental push of a button, but young kids also break or loose iphones, when I worked at a gas station service plaza 8 year olds would lose/leave their Iphones in the bathroom all the time. I don't know about apple since the only apple I currently have is my ipod touch 4th gen which now lives at my desk at work solely to play music, but things like the Kindle fire tablet have parental controls, and i'm not sure about android but i'm sure theres apps you could add in to fix it. but no way will a child have a smartphone, what 8 year old even needs an ipod to plug into, as a kid I was happy with my parents company in the car. The earliest id EVER consider getting a kid a smartphone is start of high school, since the way times are going that's probably more norm already, but before that its just not needed, i'll have a computer my kids can use to talk with friends and will be clear about safety.


----------



## lisa127

AbdullaAli said:


> Connectedness shouldn't be constant, the internet *should* be limited for the children. Too much of anything is harmful  parents should encourage talents a child has. But still it is scary. The internet is a maze waiting for someone to get lost in it...


Pretty hard for parents to have control really, when the schools give them IPads. At the same time, if I had young children I would keep as much control over electronics as I could. Again, I would have major issues with this if my children were young today.


----------



## smarch

Ashes said:


> Morning all.


 good morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortadise said:


> Good deal. Just stay away from the diet sweeteners and all that ****. Can do more harm than good. My mom can help you with all that stuff if you'd like her info. She's a naturopathic doctor and author. She's the diet sweetener queen. Has all sorts of FDA research on Splenda, aspartame, and Sucralose showing how bad all them really are.


I always thought they taste weird... Can you link a few on here? I like that kind of research


----------



## tortadise

AbdullaAli said:


> I always thought they taste weird... Can you link a few on here? I like that kind of research


Probably not. The original research we have locked up. Kinda dangerous information to show government documents(originals). But sure can give you the links of all the craziness my mom posts about it.


----------



## sibi

tortadise said:


> Good deal. Just stay away from the diet sweeteners and all that ****. Can do more harm than good. My mom can help you with all that stuff if you'd like her info. She's a naturopathic doctor and author. She's the diet sweetener queen. Has all sorts of FDA research on Splenda, aspartame, and Sucralose showing how bad all them really are.



Yeah, that would be great! I'd love to go natural to mend this body.PM me.


----------



## Abdulla6169

lisa127 said:


> Pretty hard for parents to have control really, when the schools give them IPads. At the same time, if I had young children I would keep as much control over electronics as I could. Again, I would have major issues with this if my children were young today.


With an iPad you can restrict use to only specified internet sites, block the use of credit card use and Application store. This makes it easier until those kids grow up


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> I know what you mean, not only is it not safe since who knows what can pop up by an accidental push of a button, but young kids also break or loose iphones, when I worked at a gas station service plaza 8 year olds would lose/leave their Iphones in the bathroom all the time. I don't know about apple since the only apple I currently have is my ipod touch 4th gen which now lives at my desk at work solely to play music, but things like the Kindle fire tablet have parental controls, and i'm not sure about android but i'm sure theres apps you could add in to fix it. but no way will a child have a smartphone, what 8 year old even needs an ipod to plug into, as a kid I was happy with my parents company in the car. The earliest id EVER consider getting a kid a smartphone is start of high school, since the way times are going that's probably more norm already, but before that its just not needed, i'll have a computer my kids can use to talk with friends and will be clear about safety.


The schools give the kids IPads nowadays. Parents really have no choice in that matter. It's bullshit really. I have no clue why an elementary child even needs a phone, but that's the way it is apparently.

When my kids were that age I could just afford to pay the mortgage and the necessary utilities and buy food. How do the parents afford this? A phone and laptap or Ipad for each kid. Really?

But I suppose that is why I have so many parents who can't pay their bill at my before/after school care program.


----------



## Elohi

lisa127 said:


> Excuse my ignorance and old fashionedness, but isn't it a bit "dangerous" for young children to have IPhones? How do you monitor them on all these Ithings?



Their privacy depends 100% on their honesty with me and their responsible use of their tech toys. This applies to their computers, their phones, their tablets. I have the user names and passwords saved in my phone. Master passwords and all the individual ones for the various things they use. This includes email and social media accts and apps. I've made it crystal clear that they aren't to change passwords without permission or download anything that requires an account unless I've given them permission. They are free to use their iTunes accounts for music and apps that are free and age appropriate. I use the parental settings within their devices to limit their content to their age brackets. They have both taken courses at school about internet safety and I've given them detailed information on what is ok and what isn't and why. My daughters phone is on my acct and she always asks before she downloads a paid app. My son actually just got a talking to for buying apps on his dad's acct but he honestly thought he had iTunes money left so his dad had so make a minor change so that doesn't happen again.


----------



## lisa127

AbdullaAli said:


> With an iPad you can restrict use to only specified internet sites, block the use of credit card use and Application store. This makes it easier until those kids grow up


Yeah, right. That's why my 13 year old niece and all her classmates are on Facebook in the middle of the day all the time while at school.


----------



## tortadise

AbdullaAli said:


> I always thought they taste weird... Can you link a few on here? I like that kind of research


You. Can start here.
http://www.janethull.com


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortadise said:


> Probably not. The original research we have locked up. Kinda dangerous information to show government documents(originals). But sure can give you the links of all the craziness my mom posts about it.


Thats just as good


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Yes, but still. Even so, constant "connectedness" and electronics is not healthy. Not even emotionally. Just don't like the world today that the kids live in I guess.


 I fell into the trap of always needing to be connected when I first got my smartphone, but it gets annoying constantly getting notifications. Although being older and a student I see myself using facebook less and texting less and mostly just getting emails and bank/creditcard notifications both of which are important to stay connected to. I see no reason a kid needs to always be connected. You'll see your friends in real life, go out and play, make a mess, doodle I don't care you don't need the device that early. It'll be hard later "depriving" my kids of it since people will keep giving it to their kids younger and younger, and they'll feel left out like I did... but I learned from it and appreciate that now


----------



## tortoisetime565

Elohi!!! If you pass through OKC or Moore we have to meet up and talk tortoises!!


----------



## Elohi

Ack, it wouldn't let me finish lol. 
Also, they know that at any time I may ask to see their phones, computers, tablets and if anything is off, they hide or fib about anything, they lose privacy freedom. I tell them, "don't give me a reason to monitor you and I won't." I believe my children deserve freedom and privacy, but within limits and their behaviors set that limit. My job is to teach them and protect them in a fast paced, high tech world. I believe my approach is working.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> I fell into the trap of always needing to be connected when I first got my smartphone, but it gets annoying constantly getting notifications. Although being older and a student I see myself using facebook less and texting less and mostly just getting emails and bank/creditcard notifications both of which are important to stay connected to. I see no reason a kid needs to always be connected. You'll see your friends in real life, go out and play, make a mess, doodle I don't care you don't need the device that early. It'll be hard later "depriving" my kids of it since people will keep giving it to their kids younger and younger, and they'll feel left out like I did... but I learned from it and appreciate that now


Funny thing is, when you were that age (you're pretty close in age to my kids) they warned all us parents that there should only be a family computer that is kept in a central area of the home. So you can always be right there while your children are online. Now, ten years later it's all of a sudden safe for them to have all their own devices and the danger is all gone?


----------



## Abdulla6169

lisa127 said:


> Yeah, right. That's why my 13 year old niece and all her classmates are on Facebook in the middle of the day all the time while at school.


Kids do know how to use the internet more than adults sometimes . They probably don't know how to use the iPad as well as the student, lol!


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> The schools give the kids IPads nowadays. Parents really have no choice in that matter. It's bullshit really. I have no clue why an elementary child even needs a phone, but that's the way it is apparently.
> 
> When my kids were that age I could just afford to pay the mortgage and the necessary utilities and buy food. How do the parents afford this? A phone and laptap or Ipad for each kid. Really?
> 
> But I suppose that is why I have so many parents who can't pay their bill at my before/after school care program.


 Those ipads have to have some sort of controls on them, I feel like they really wouldn't just give them free internet roam. The only reason an elementary school kid would ever really need a phone in my opinion is due to some medical problem... but still the schools have all the numbers they need and the cell would be irrelevant. 
A kid really doesn't need a leptop until college, I got mine senior year for Christmas, because I begged for the convenience of doing my homework in front of the TV (and at that point our desktop was dying) now it lives on my desk and is hardly used when i'm out of school other than to sync my fitness tracker data. I use either my phone or kindle to look things up on the web, then otherwise my phones just for communication and my tablet for games (my family has a whole group for games like candy crush and bubble witch and stuff lol)
I think schools should be giving kids kindle e-readers not tablets, that way they just get new books sent to the device and its only really usable for reading and very small amounts of very slow web surfing. Almost all textbooks could go on it and theyre quite durable and appropriate.


----------



## Elohi

In my car, right now. There are 5 people, 4 iPhones, an iPad, 4 kindle fire hdx's, a laptop, and a dual DVD thing for the kids to watch. It's actually quite ridiculous but it's the age we live in. 
Thankfully not everyone felt the need to bring their laptops and opted for tablets instead.


----------



## Elohi

My kids go to a technology campus but they don't give out iPads. The kids just already have them and are allowed to carry them AND their smart phones with them all day long. They aren't allowed to use them unless they use them as a class though. I kid you not...they can carry iPads and iPhones to every class but they can't carry a backpack because "that's a safety issue".


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Those ipads have to have some sort of controls on them, I feel like they really wouldn't just give them free internet roam. The only reason an elementary school kid would ever really need a phone in my opinion is due to some medical problem... but still the schools have all the numbers they need and the cell would be irrelevant.
> A kid really doesn't need a leptop until college, I got mine senior year for Christmas, because I begged for the convenience of doing my homework in front of the TV (and at that point our desktop was dying) now it lives on my desk and is hardly used when i'm out of school other than to sync my fitness tracker data. I use either my phone or kindle to look things up on the web, then otherwise my phones just for communication and my tablet for games (my family has a whole group for games like candy crush and bubble witch and stuff lol)
> I think schools should be giving kids kindle e-readers not tablets, that way they just get new books sent to the device and its only really usable for reading and very small amounts of very slow web surfing. Almost all textbooks could go on it and theyre quite durable and appropriate.


That's when my kids got their own laptops also. In the spring of their senior year of high school. And my 13 year old niece and her friends are on Facebook in the middle of the school day all the time, so obviously the Ipads are not controlled all that much.

I also get amazed about the whole recession thing. For 8 years now everyone has been complaining about how bad the economy is and we were in a recession. Really? Yet elementary age children still needed to have the latest and greatest?


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Funny thing is, when you were that age (you're pretty close in age to my kids) they warned all us parents that there should only be a family computer that is kept in a central area of the home. So you can always be right there while your children are online. Now, ten years later it's all of a sudden safe for them to have all their own devices and the danger is all gone?


 My sister got her laptop at 15 because she kept using our parents for school (by then lightning struck our house and friend our old desktops internet as well as our router, got a new router but gave up on desktops.) I feel like people chose convenience over safety and everyone followed


----------



## lisa127

Elohi said:


> My kids go to a technology campus but they do t give out iPads. They kids just already have them and are allowed to carry them AND their smart phones with them all day long. They aren't allowed to use them unless they use them as a class though. I kid you not...they can carry iPads and iPhones to every class but they can't carry a backpack because "that's a safety issue".


What?????


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> In my car, right now. There are 5 people, 4 iPhones, an iPad, 4 kindle fire hdx's, a laptop, and a dual DVD thing for the kids to watch. It's actually quite ridiculous but it's the age we live in.
> Thankfully not everyone felt the need to bring their laptops and opted for tablets instead.


Be glad the new version of everything came out. Then there would be constant nagging, or is this only found in my part of the world? Because this new "I have everything new" craze should stop, it really costs money...
Edit: it should have said hasn't come out... Ive heard a new iPhone would be launched, already seeing masses of people throwing their money at their computer


----------



## lisa127

AbdullaAli said:


> Be glad the new version of everything came out. Then there would be constant nagging, or is this only found in my part of the world? Because this new "I have everything new" craze should stop, it really costs money...


No doubt!!!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Hey guys, i'm going on a whale watch tomorrow, I'm excited because I've never done anything like it and enjoy sea life. But i'm also super nervous of being seasick... i'm an extreme baby and would literally (not emphasizing at all) rather die than throw up. So Anxiety is winning right now, I have seabands (no idea if they actually work or not but family has said they do) I got Dramamine that i'll start taking tonight. Any other suggestions for preveting seasickness or even just lowering my anxiety... I don't even know if the not seeing land will mess me up too.



So jealous about the whale watch! Hope you have a great time and no sickness! One of my bucket list items. Jeff and I almost got to go on one, but by the time we realized it was right next to where we were loading we missed the boat. Literally.  The next one was when we would be loading.


----------



## Elohi

lisa127 said:


> What?????



Yep. No backpacks during school. They have to put them in their lockers and can't carry them until after school. Apparently by a "safety issue" they mean it's an ominous weapon holding contraption that can't be monitored well enough. 

And in another district here in my city this last school year, a high school kid brought 4 or 5 guns and some knives to school and as a result ALL students in the whole district had to buy mesh or clear plastic backpacks.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> You did yesterday, and my phone glitches in reading posts that have been quoted! What's your phone's type? Lets get the pitchforks ready



You guys make me so happy that I have a very simple basic cell.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> I don't have a smart phone. I still have a dumb phone. You know, the kind that just talk, text, and take pictures.



Mine doesn't do pictures even.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> That's when my kids got their own laptops also. In the spring of their senior year of high school. And my 13 year old niece and her friends are on Facebook in the middle of the school day all the time, so obviously the Ipads are not controlled all that much.
> 
> I also get amazed about the whole recession thing. For 8 years now everyone has been complaining about how bad the economy is and we were in a recession. Really? Yet elementary age children still needed to have the latest and greatest?


 The only thing I wish is I had gotten a laptop earlier, my parents could have checked it all they wanted and stuff, I was never really a secretive or problemed kid, I just wanted the convenience of sitting on the couch watching tv and writing papers, in fact in high school I kinda skipped or sloppily did papers since I hated our desktop and chair. Haha and now that i'm in college I actually chose to type most of the time at my desk not the tv. But I've also watched my sister become an isolated b*itch because of her laptop.. so I mean maybe I did get the best I could.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> I'm seriously thinking of getting an alert alarm that I can put on my neck for such purposes. You should think about it too



Nopers, I'd be too embarrassed to use it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Yep. No backpacks during school. They have to put them in their lockers and can't carry them until after school. Apparently by a "safety issue" they mean it's an ominous weapon holding contraption that can't be monitored well enough.
> 
> And in another district here in my city this last school year, a high school kid brought 4 or 5 guns and some knives to school and as a result ALL students in the whole district had to buy mesh or clear plastic backpacks.


Ive seen even worse incidents... But finding a weapon is harder when its hidden in someone's clothing... They can never "completely" inhibit something like that from happening.
Edit: but thats really annoying, like why do that to all those students?


----------



## lisa127

Elohi said:


> Yep. No backpacks during school. They have to put them in their lockers and can't carry them until after school. Apparently by a "safety issue" they mean it's an ominous weapon holding contraption that can't be monitored well enough.
> 
> And in another district here in my city this last school year, a high school kid brought 4 or 5 guns and some knives to school and as a result ALL students in the whole district had to buy mesh or clear plastic backpacks.


Ahh....I see. I don't think they would have let my kids take their backpacks to class either though. They kept them in their lockers.


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> Mine doesn't do pictures even.


Well, that wouldn't be good! It's the only "camera" I have anymore.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> My kids go to a technology campus but they don't give out iPads. The kids just already have them and are allowed to carry them AND their smart phones with them all day long. They aren't allowed to use them unless they use them as a class though. I kid you not...they can carry iPads and iPhones to every class but they can't carry a backpack because "that's a safety issue".



No doubt because of guns or other weapons, drugs, alcohol, bombs, and pet snakes....


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> So jealous about the whale watch! Hope you have a great time and no sickness! One of my bucket list items. Jeff and I almost got to go on one, but by the time we realized it was right next to where we were loading we missed the boat. Literally.  The next one was when we would be loading.


My mum found them on a Groupon deal, and we're lucky and live driving distance from ocean so she got them and was like ok lets go! 
My anxiety will be my biggest problem, I'm horribly anxious about seasickness especially being a 3 hour boat ride! Since I know the boat wont turn around if I "feel sick" I know I have anxiety disorder and am medicated lightly for it to get by daily but social situations still get me sometimes as do things like this, in fact a whole side of my family has anxiety problems, my mum has generic Ativan so I said to bring it just so I know its on board just to ease the anxiety of my anxiety lol. 
but i'm also excited, I mean I LOVE the ocean, my very tan skin right now and beach jewelry says it all


----------



## Jacqui

So do the purses and the fanny paks have to be kept in the lockers too?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> No doubt because of guns or other weapons, drugs, alcohol, bombs, and pet snakes....


A determined student can sneak almost anything into class, someone should keep watch if its a real risk. Especially with no bags, they might think its "solved". Usually once that happens the quality of whatever they do worsens...


----------



## Jacqui

With living in Nebraska, we no longer have oceans near here, they sorta left many many years ago.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Ahh....I see. I don't think they would have let my kids take their backpacks to class either though. They kept them in their lockers.


 After the Boston Marathon bombing I feel like backpacks are more frowned upon. Yet even still when I went to boston less than a year later for the Red Sox world series parade backpacks were allowed there was just A LOT of police. I feel like schools are doing the best they can to try to prevent the worsening frequency of shootings and attacks. But like Abdulla said theres always clothes and the threat will never be completely gone unless theres like airport security to get into school..


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> A determined student can sneak almost anything into class, someone should keep watch if its a real risk. Especially with no bags, they might think its "solved". Usually once that happens the quality of whatever they do worsens...



Would make it more of a challenge and fun to me to try it. Anybody wanna cut out the inside of a book? Use one of those big camo pants pockets? Boots? Just so many easy and obviously places to use.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I am guilty of watching a little too much airport patrol


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I am guilty of watching a little too much airport patrol



I take it that's a TV show?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Would make it more of a challenge and fun to me to try it. Anybody wanna cut out the inside of a book? Use one of those big camo pants pockets? Boots? Just so many easy and obviously places to use.


But all those obvious places wont be checked by the school on a daily basis, unless they do the airport frisk searches on the door of the school each day...


----------



## Jacqui

Hey Kelly, I goofed up again. I am always tossing mushrooms all over my erosa enclosure and there was this mushroom that was way in the back for a couple of days. Finally my brain caght up and told me to climb all the way back there (it's a pain to do it) and check. Of course, it's an egg. So I missed a nest and no doubt they have rolled any of them left in that area.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I think when a kid gets a phone really just depends on the kid and how responsible you think they'll be. I think not giving them one until high school is a mistake. When your kids are old enough to be left on their own somewhere, whenever parents think the kid is ready for that, is when they should get one. Give them a dumb phone with only a handful of important numbers programmed in if you want, but they should have one. In 7th grade I was in the school musical. Our rehearsal ended 2 hours early that night. It was on the rehearsal calendar but my parents forgot. We were all waiting outside, and one by one kids were getting picked up. I knew this was when my parents were heading home from work, figured there was traffic and wasn't too concerned they were late. Finally I was the only kid left, the school doors were locked, there was no sortof public phone to use, and it was 7PM so all the staff was long gone. I waited two hours in a blizzard with -20 windchill for my parents to pick me up. As soon as my dad pulled up and saw me, he realized they had forgot. I got a phone the next week.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I take it that's a TV show?


Yeah, basically Australia's airport & mail & border patrol being showed. Drugs are hidden in a lot of places. Seemingly "empty" containers may have false bottoms that conceal drugs. Sometimes drugs are ingested. Illegal working...


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> But all those obvious places wont be checked by the school on a daily basis, unless they do the airport frisk searches on the door of the school each day...



No way to do that with time and money always being in short supply.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> After the Boston Marathon bombing I feel like backpacks are more frowned upon. Yet even still when I went to boston less than a year later for the Red Sox world series parade backpacks were allowed there was just A LOT of police. I feel like schools are doing the best they can to try to prevent the worsening frequency of shootings and attacks. But like Abdulla said theres always clothes and the threat will never be completely gone unless theres like airport security to get into school..


I agree, everyone is doing the best they can. I work for a public school system and we are being trained in how to respond to these things. Again, all we can do is the best we can.


----------



## lisa127

You know, our high temperature of the day today is only 66 degrees. And it's sunny today and that's the best we get. This has been one strange, almost non existent summer.


----------



## Abdulla6169

lisa127 said:


> You know, our high temperature of the day today is only 66 degrees. And it's sunny today and that's the best we get. This has been one strange, almost non existent summer.


Ive heard a few people sating August shouldn't be this rainy and cold in Germany. Im having a vacation there.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Yeah, basically Australia's airport & mail & border patrol being showed. Drugs are hidden in a lot of places. Seemingly "empty" containers may have false bottoms that conceal drugs. Sometimes drugs are ingested. Illegal working...


 I think of the empty bottomed can of Barbasol in Jurassic Park, because I've seen these things everywhere, you can go on amazon to find them and get them easily, for the most part theyre used by kids hiding drugs but we all know they can hide weapons too. A kid from my high school, 5 years ahead of me so I never went with him, got arrested for going to school with knives in an empty deodorant stick that he was going to sell.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I think of the empty bottomed can of Barbasol in Jurassic Park, because I've seen these things everywhere, you can go on amazon to find them and get them easily, for the most part theyre used by kids hiding drugs but we all know they can hide weapons too. A kid from my high school, 5 years ahead of me so I never went with him, got arrested for going to school with knives in an empty deodorant stick that he was going to sell.


I think we should go teach those schools a thing or two  Someone in the school should know this. There are always those "bad" students they should double check on.


----------



## lisa127

And you wonder why us parents are insane with worry all the time. If you want to keep your sanity, do not have children!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I think we should go teach those schools a thing or two  Someone in the school should know this. There are always those "bad" students they should double check on.


 But if they checked up on people they thought were suspicious it violates privacy and is discrimination. So essentially something bad needs to happed before they can do things like keep a close eye on someone.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> And you wonder why us parents are insane with worry all the time. If you want to keep your sanity, do not have children!


 Heck even as a kid I worry. What if something happened in my college? one year we had a 3 day bomb watch with tons of state troops all around the neighborhood because someone was upset they got in trouble for being drunk and wrote the threat. It was scary! College is scarier than high school with its freedoms


----------



## Rob.harmon

Hey guys! Does anyone know how I would begin to tame a baby lizard? 
I just found him, and I want him to be tame as an adult


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Heck even as a kid I worry. What if something happened in my college? one year we had a 3 day bomb watch with tons of state troops all around the neighborhood because someone was upset they got in trouble for being drunk and wrote the threat. It was scary! College is scarier than high school with its freedoms


Yeah, I know. I have one in college 3.5 hours away from me! Thanks, Sarah!!....lol


----------



## lisa127

Rob.harmon said:


> Hey guys! Does anyone know how I would begin to tame a baby lizard?
> I just found him, and I want him to be tame as an adult


What kind of lizard? Where did you find him?


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> But if they checked up on people they thought were suspicious it violates privacy and is discrimination. So essentially something bad needs to happed before they can do things like keep a close eye on someone.


I agree, but by "bad" students I meant those with a history, especially if its drug/weapon related. I think of anything major happens to a student's police file the school should be informed. It would make their job easier.


----------



## Rob.harmon

lisa127 said:


> What kind of lizard? Where did you find him?


A spiny swift. 
I found him stuck under the flappy thing near the bottom of my door


----------



## lisa127

Rob.harmon said:


> A spiny swift.
> I found him stuck under the flappy thing near the bottom of my door


Why are you keeping him? Just like turtles, don't you think wild lizards should be left in the wild?


----------



## Rob.harmon

lisa127 said:


> Why are you keeping him? Just like turtles, don't you think wild lizards should be left in the wild?


I'm keeping him because he's so small....like not much bigger than the first two digits of my pointer finger. 
I also saved him...so he have that bond


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I agree, but by "bad" students I meant those with a history, especially if its drug/weapon related. I think of anything major happens to a student's police file the school should be informed. It would make their job easier.


 Ok I agree with that, or at least checked in on or something, but I do believe when there's records involved the school has to be informed, they just probably don't do anything about it like they should.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Yeah, I know. I have one in college 3.5 hours away from me! Thanks, Sarah!!....lol


 Yeah sorry about that lol, i'm just a little paranoid for a kid, and because we actually have had a threat... that they still expected us to go to classes during! if I was hours away and heard there was a threat at a child's college I would up and rent them a hotel close to get them off the campus! Thankfully though i'm assuming your daughter goes to a good school? I'm at a state school so we get smart people saving money and the people who want the degree with little effort and weren't accepted to better places (i'm option 1 btw lol)


----------



## lisa127

Rob.harmon said:


> I'm keeping him because he's so small....like not much bigger than the first two digits of my pointer finger.
> I also saved him...so he have that bond


Well, no. He does not have a bond. But seeing as I probably won't change your mind, do you know how to care for him?


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Ok I agree with that, or at least checked in on or something, but I do believe when there's records involved the school has to be informed, they just probably don't do anything about it like they should.


A personal history would be great for those problem. Like every 6 months parents fill a forum about the student's personal life. Anything illegal should be mentioned, problems, threats, etc. People who are responsible for shooting generally despise life & express it a lot through cursing & their general life decisions...


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Yeah sorry about that lol, i'm just a little paranoid for a kid, and because we actually have had a threat... that they still expected us to go to classes during! if I was hours away and heard there was a threat at a child's college I would up and rent them a hotel close to get them off the campus! Thankfully though i'm assuming your daughter goes to a good school? I'm at a state school so we get smart people saving money and the people who want the degree with little effort and weren't accepted to better places (i'm option 1 btw lol)


My daughter is opposite of you. She worries about nothing and thinks I overreact. She lives in an apartment by her school. It's mostly houses divided into apartments that the juniors and seniors live in near campus. That worries me too. But trust me, no matter how much of a worrywart you are now, you will worry about your children 100 times that. I couldn't care less what happens to me. I need them to be happy, safe, and at peace.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Well, no. He does not have a bond. But seeing as I probably won't change your mind, do you know how to care for him?


 I have these same thoughts about hermit crabs at the beach, its hard to find a safe place from birds and people to put them and my heart just wants to take the washed up ones home... but I cant do it because I know its wrong and them adjusting would be misweable for them. Over our beach trip we walked and climbed rocks for quite some time to find a nice tide pool for one we found. It was fascinating to watch all the ones in the pool interact


----------



## Rob.harmon

lisa127 said:


> Well, no. He does not have a bond. But seeing as I probably won't change your mind, do you know how to care for him?


Oh ya! Of course.
Being that i have like 20 extra tanks(actually my brothers) 
I have him on a mixture of gravel, and coconut chips. 
He has a 95 hotspot, and the cold side if the tank is 80-85


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Nopers, I'd be too embarrassed to use it.



Who's Gonne see it? I'd wear it only at home.


----------



## StarSapphire22

So I think I'm gonna pretty much just get a trim (still like at least 3-4 inches off) so I can play with color in my hair for a while, then progressively go shorter.


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> So I think I'm gonna pretty much just get a trim (still like at least 3-4 inches off) so I can play with color in my hair for a while, then progressively go shorter.


so our haircut pact is no more?!


----------



## sibi

My hair is about 4" pass my shoulders. I want to get a Jane Fonder hair cut, but I don't have a picture of it. Does anyone know where I may find one?


----------



## sibi

lisa127 said:


> so our haircut pact is no more?!



I'm still a go.


----------



## lisa127

sibi said:


> My hair is about 4" pass my shoulders. I want to get a Jane Fonder hair cut, but I don't have a picture of it. Does anyone know where I may find one?


Like in the 80's you mean?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rob.harmon said:


> Hey guys! Does anyone know how I would begin to tame a baby lizard?
> I just found him, and I want him to be tame as an adult


Is he a wild lizard? Or did you buy him? Handling and soaking and such will make him used to you.


----------



## sageharmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> Is he a wild lizard? Or did you buy him? Handling and soaking and such will make him used to you.


Ok. Robert is in the shower. 
Yes, he is a wild lizard that he saved from under the door.


----------



## tortoisetime565

sageharmon said:


> Ok. Robert is in the shower.
> Yes, he is a wild lizard that he saved from under the door.


Lol... He might not have the best of luck taming... What kind of lizard is it? He could be like 6 years old.. Never know! You should dump ice on him while he is in the shower.


----------



## sageharmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> Lol... He might not have the best of luck taming... What kind of lizard is it? He could be like 6 years old.. Never know! You should dump ice on him while he is in the shower.


Will do 
The lizard is a Spiny Fence Swift. 
He's like an inch and a half long....defiantly not 6 years old


----------



## Abdulla6169

sageharmon said:


> Ok. Robert is in the shower.
> Yes, he is a wild lizard that he saved from under the door.


Lots of lizards live inside, trust me. Lizards lived in a house my uncle owns a house, they even laid eggs there! Ugh! I hate lizards! Be glad I'm not your twin, lol


----------



## sageharmon

AbdullaAli said:


> Lots of lizards live inside, trust me. Lizards lived in a house my uncle owns a house, they even laid eggs there! Ugh! I hate lizards! Be glad I'm not your twin, lol


So just soaking him and handling him a lot will tame him? I kinda like him too! 
Would you rather be my twin or Buttercups?


----------



## StarSapphire22

lisa127 said:


> so our haircut pact is no more?!


 
I'm still getting a lot off! I just don't think I'll go crazy short...yet. I want a bunch of colors in my hair and I can't do that when it's short.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sageharmon said:


> So just soaking him and handling him a lot will tame him? I kinda like him too!
> Would you rather be my twin or Buttercups?


If I were you're twin You won't have a lizard... I like being myself, but if I had the choice I'd be your twin (You do have 20 tanks  )


----------



## StarSapphire22

I either want to color it in a purple ombre like the first picture, but reversed (dark to light) or do purple and teal like the second pic...my two favorite colors!


----------



## lisa127

AbdullaAli said:


> Lots of lizards live inside, trust me. Lizards lived in a house my uncle owns a house, they even laid eggs there! Ugh! I hate lizards! Be glad I'm not your twin, lol


How can you hate lizards??!!


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> I either want to color it in a purple ombre like the first picture, but reversed (dark to light) or do purple and teal like the second pic...my two favorite colors!


I love that first one! That's pretty cool!


----------



## StarSapphire22

lisa127 said:


> I love that first one! That's pretty cool!


 
Yeah! I love them both. Hard to pick!


----------



## sageharmon

AbdullaAli said:


> If I were you're twin You won't have a lizard... I like being myself, but if I had the choice I'd be your twin (You do have 20 tanks  )


I have more than that haha


----------



## StarSapphire22

I really like this one too...but I think its more blue than I want.


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> I really like this one too...but I think its more blue than I want.


I like the first one in the last set the best.


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> Hey Kelly, I goofed up again. I am always tossing mushrooms all over my erosa enclosure and there was this mushroom that was way in the back for a couple of days. Finally my brain caght up and told me to climb all the way back there (it's a pain to do it) and check. Of course, it's an egg. So I missed a nest and no doubt they have rolled any of them left in that area.


 ahhhhhhhhh man. is it still in good shape to incubate?


----------



## tortoisetime565

sageharmon said:


> Will do
> The lizard is a Spiny Fence Swift.
> He's like an inch and a half long....defiantly not 6 years old


Ah. Okay. Lol. Is he going to keep it?


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> Ah. Okay. Lol. Is he going to keep it?


Yes I am


----------



## sageharmon

Rob.harmon said:


> Yes I am


Ya he is


----------



## tortadise

Y'all girls in here are a bit obsessed with cutting and talking about cutting your hair. Why so much in depth for something that grows back?

Us dudes love the woman for them. Change is ok, we won't give a rats *** what your hair looks like. How come you overthink and ponder so much about hair?


----------



## sibi

tortadise said:


> You. Can start here.
> http://www.janethull.com



Kelly, your Mom's site is very interesting . I'm gonna follow through


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

lisa127 said:


> I too like bobs. And there is so much versatility with them really.


I soooo misread that at first…!


----------



## sibi

tortadise said:


> Y'all girls in here are a bit obsessed with cutting and talking about cutting your hair. Why so much in depth for something that grows back?
> 
> Us dudes love the woman for them. Change is ok, we won't give a rats *** what your hair looks like. How come you overthink and ponder so much about hair?



Haha Kelly, it's a girl thing. You guys wouldn't understand


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did anyone see the job posting thread I made?


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I soooo misread that at first…!



Cowboy, you need glasses


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Cowboy, you need glasses


Or maybe just to clean up my act!


----------



## tortadise

sibi said:


> Haha Kelly, it's a girl thing. You guys wouldn't understand


Yeah I definitely do t get it all. Haha. Girls will be girls and guys will always be guys. I on the other hand will always be obsessed with the turtles and tortoises. Everything else is second.


----------



## sibi

tortadise said:


> Yeah I definitely do t get it all. Haha. Girls will be girls and guys will always be guys. I on the other hand will always be obsessed with the turtles and tortoises. Everything else is second.



That's pretty much how I feel now. Lol


----------



## sibi

lisa127 said:


> Like in the 80's you mean?



No, like currently. Short little layered flips


----------



## tortadise

Alright y'all are gonna talk about hair. Screw it i will talk hair then too. I like my woman to have long wavy and semi curled hair at the tips. Bam


----------



## tortadise

Like this. Oh mama yeah.


----------



## sageharmon

I like her phoneXD


----------



## tortadise

I like the fork with peanut butter on it she's holding. Oh so many things I could do with that peanut butter. Lmfao


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yay for pain prescriptions.


----------



## T33's Torts

So I get to walk around the aquarium for 7 hours every few days and talk to people. Exciting! Although not the job II'm supposed to be doing. Soooo... if anyone wants to come chat, Santa Monica Pier Aquarium.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> I like the fork with peanut butter on it she's holding. Oh so many things I could do with that peanut butter. Lmfao



So not going there since this IS a forum for kids too.


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> So I get to walk around the aquarium for 7 hours every few days and talk to people. Exciting! Although not the job II'm supposed to be doing. Soooo... if anyone wants to come chat, Santa Monica Pier Aquarium.



Is this a really small place and like in a park? Sounds like one I went to years and years ago, while searching for a place with sea turtles.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> ahhhhhhhhh man. is it still in good shape to incubate?



It's in one piece, but I think it was an older egg, so being knocked around was not a good thing.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I soooo misread that at first…!



Added another "o" did ya?


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> So not going there since this IS a forum for kids too.


What I'm just gonna eat the peanut butter. She's not going to


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui said:


> Is this a really small place and like in a park? Sounds like one I went to years and years ago, while searching for a place with sea turtles.


Its a smaller place. Fishies!


----------



## sibi

tortadise said:


> Like this. Oh mama yeah.
> View attachment 91857



Wow! Kelly, that's a tall order


----------



## T33's Torts

tortadise said:


> What I'm just gonna eat the peanut butter. She's not going to


Oh I sooooo had the perfect reply to that. But I'll be good and keep my mouth shut.


----------



## sageharmon

Hey guys!!


----------



## T33's Torts

T33's Torts said:


> Oh I sooooo had the perfect reply to that. But I'll be good and keep my mouth shut.


See Jacqui, I can be good too!


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Hey guys!!


Hi Basil!


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> What I'm just gonna eat the peanut butter. She's not going to



Yeah right... ummm Kelly, why has your nose suddenly grown longer?


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> Its a smaller place. Fishies!



I think I have been there, which is rare for me to be able to say about any place. lol I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> So I get to walk around the aquarium for 7 hours every few days and talk to people. Exciting! Although not the job II'm supposed to be doing. Soooo... if anyone wants to come chat, Santa Monica Pier Aquarium.


I'll fly down tomorrow! Jk... Lol. I would if I could though!! Tiff I downloaded Kik just for you!


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Hi Basil!


How was work?


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> Oh I sooooo had the perfect reply to that. But I'll be good and keep my mouth shut.



Hard when it's such an open statement, huh?


----------



## lisa127

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I soooo misread that at first…!


LOL - Funny thing is, when I clicked on the alert that you had quoted my post and it came up, I misread it that way too. I was like, "what the hell did I write?"


----------



## Jacqui

T33's Torts said:


> See Jacqui, I can be good too!



Never said you couldn't, only rare.  lol


----------



## Jacqui

sageharmon said:


> Hey guys!!



*waves* Hi!


----------



## sibi

sageharmon said:


> Hey guys!!



Whaaat?


----------



## sageharmon

sibi said:


> Whaaat?


WHAAAT RIGHT BACK AT YOU!!!! 
What's up with everyone?


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'll fly down tomorrow! Jk... Lol. I would if I could though!! Tiff I downloaded Kik just for you!


Yay! Although, I'm never on mine after the last stupid update. Why fix what isnt broken?


----------



## Jacqui

Whatcha doing Sibi?


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Yay! Although, I'm never on mine after the last stupid update. Why fix what isnt broken?


Cause people are stupid!! Add me!! Username turtlest


----------



## Jacqui

sageharmon said:


> WHAAAT RIGHT BACK AT YOU!!!!
> What's up with everyone?



Just using the library's computer before I head back home to work on taming one of my many jungles. 

You?


----------



## sageharmon

Jacqui said:


> Just using the library's computer before I head back home to work on taming one of my many jungles.
> 
> You?


Same actually!


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Whatcha doing Sibi?


I'm getting ready to feed the monsters, and Baby Runt. It's dinner early today


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> Yeah right... ummm Kelly, why has your nose suddenly grown longer?


Lol. I dunno. Maybe it's made of wood...........and LIES. Hahaha


----------



## sibi

sageharmon said:


> Same actually!



Hi Basil... the whaaat was suppose to sound soft and slowly uttered. Unfortunately , you can't know that. That's one of the drawbacks with texting


----------



## tortadise

T33's Torts said:


> Oh I sooooo had the perfect reply to that. But I'll be good and keep my mouth shut.


Ummmm hmmmm. Yeah I like to dance the line too of civility and open imaginations of others to make them try and perceive what really I'm talking about. Can go many a ways. Oh the mystery I am.


----------



## sageharmon

sibi said:


> Hi Basil... the whaaat was suppose to sound soft and slowly uttered. Unfortunately , you can't know that. That's one of the drawbacks with texting


Ohhhh. Sorry!


----------



## Elohi

Driving thru Sherman. Well technically I'm riding but still lol.


----------



## sibi

sageharmon said:


> Ohhhh. Sorry!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hello! I just at an italian restaurant with a river view:


When I was eating pasta I ate a Basil leaf... Just saying


----------



## Abdulla6169

sageharmon said:


> Hey guys!!


Hello Basil


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> When I was eating pasta I ate a Basil leaf... Just saying


Cannibalism!


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Cannibalism!


Aren't Basil and Buttercup fluffy bunny rabbits in the forest? Or have they turned into people? AAAAHHH! Help!!! Magic twin powers at work!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Today at work we got done early but the supervisor wouldn't let us leave early... So we basically sat in the bathroom (has benches and lockers too) after sweeping it until we could leave (for like 40 minutes)... It's one of the few places that doesn't have a camera so if anyone asked we were working... But it's silly for them to keep us around for an extra hour when all the stuff is done, we cleaned the hallways, break room, restrooms, and did laundry. Oh well, got paid to chit chat with coworkers and I even caught up reading on here!


----------



## smarch

Here's my ear pictures from the discussion last night and this morning.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh look I'm Buttercup and I use un-smiley selfies as my icon!


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Oh look I'm Buttercup and I use un-smiley selfies as my icon!


Thats a bit mean, but your Tiff right? Being mean ain't no problem  lol


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> Thats a bit mean, but your Tiff right? Being mean ain't no problem  lol


I'm just teasing him.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> I'm just teasing him.


You always do  It makes it funner actually 
Edit: We actually need a teaser


----------



## Rob.harmon

smarch said:


> Here's my ear pictures from the discussion last night and this morning.


GAUGES!!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> GAUGES!!!!!


Why do ya think she posted the pic dumbdumb?


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Why do ya think she posted the pic dumbdumb?


I know why!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Rob.harmon said:


> I know why!


Trying to teach the masses about what shes posting? So are we dumb dumbs now? lol


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> I know why!


Sure you did. Psssst.... psssst... I'm smarter than you.


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Sure you did. Psssst.... psssst... I'm smarter than you.


Is there a way to dislike this?


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Is there a way to dislike this?


No, there isn't. Ha-ha!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I has a wobbly, neutered, still anesthesia-drunk Stormy. He peed all over himself and his balls are shaved and funny looking, but I sure missed him today.


----------



## Rob.harmon

StarSapphire22 said:


> I has a wobbly, neutered, still anesthesia-drunk Stormy. He peed all over himself and his balls are shaved and funny looking, but I sure missed him today.


I hated it when I got neutered


----------



## Abdulla6169

Rob.harmon said:


> I hated it when I got neutered


You know what that means, right? You probably mean circumcised? Neutered means having had sexual organs removed sooo?


----------



## T33's Torts

Ugh. My littlest kitty has to be neutered soon. He has heart problems though, so I'm SO afraid to put him under.


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> You know what that means, you probably mean circumcised?


Yeah, he knows.


----------



## Rob.harmon

AbdullaAli said:


> You know what that means, right? You probably mean circumcised? Neutered means having had sexual organs removed sooo?


I KNOW! I was KIDDING!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Rob.harmon said:


> I KNOW! I was KIDDING!


Some people don't know the difference, but why are you SHOUTING?


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> I KNOW! I was KIDDING!


Are you sure?


----------



## Rob.harmon

AbdullaAli said:


> Some people don't know the difference, but why are you SHOUTING?


BECAUSE! YOU WERE TRYING TO LOOK SMART!!!!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> Some people don't know the difference, but why are you SHOUTING?


BECAUSE MAYBE YOU CAN'T HEAR US FROM ALLLLL THE WAY IN SOCAL.


----------



## Rob.harmon

AbdullaAli said:


> Some people don't know the difference, but why are you SHOUTING?


AND BECAUSE IT MY TIME OF THE MONTH!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Rob.harmon said:


> BECAUSE! YOU WERE TRYING TO LOOK SMART!!!!!!!


Aren't I? Thanks I am smart!  Smart people have been known to talk to themselves...


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Ugh. My littlest kitty has to be neutered soon. He has heart problems though, so I'm SO afraid to put him under.


 
Stormy apparently gave them quite a hard time before they could put him under. He was NOT happy! After all his issues, he's not a fan of vets anymore. Vets usually mean things up his butt.

Problem kitties gotta stick together. We'll root for little kitty. <3


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> BECAUSE MAYBE YOU CAN'T HEAR US FROM ALLLLL THE WAY IN SOCAL.


IS THIS BETTER, OR SHOULD I PUT EXCLAMATION MARKS!!!!! CAN YOU HEAR ME? THE WIFI IS VERY SLOW!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> AND BECAUSE IT MY TIME OF THE MONTH!!!!


Ugh! Sicko! NOT freakin' funny!  (okay, okay, I laughed. )


----------



## Abdulla6169

Rob.harmon said:


> AND BECAUSE IT MY TIME OF THE MONTH!!!!


Wow, thats awkward? Did you know that this only...? Just teasing . Teasing is very fun, you know!


----------



## Abdulla6169

*chat slips into coma*


----------



## Rob.harmon

AbdullaAli said:


> *chat slips into coma*


Please don't joke about that.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Rob.harmon said:


> Please don't joke about that.


Has anyone you've known slipped into a coma? that must be sad


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> Has anyone you've known slipped into a coma? that must be sad


Its just not all that funny.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Its just not all that funny.


I know, but sometimes people are sensitive because of past feelings & stuff...


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> Driving thru Sherman. Well technically I'm riding but still lol.


You totally passed right by us like less than an hour ago.


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> I know, but sometimes people are sensitive because of past feelings & stuff...


Sometimes people don't want to share such stuff. Just an fyi.


----------



## tortadise

LOUDDDDDDD NOOOOOOISESS. Haha


----------



## tortadise

T33's Torts said:


> Ugh! Sicko! NOT freakin' funny!  (okay, okay, I laughed. )


Hey you have like the chick I posted I like. Very lovely. It's Like a cascade of Indian paint flowers in a meadow of wind gusts. 

In other words that means it's wavy awesome.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Sometimes people don't want to share such stuff. Just an fyi.


Oh yeah, I don't like doing that. I should say:
Sorry if that happened to anyone you've known. 
I don't think you like doing that as well, right?


----------



## T33's Torts

Oww Kelly you're hurting my ears! KEEP IT DOWN- WOULD YA?!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortadise said:


> Hey you have like the chick I posted I like. Very lovely. It's Like a cascade of Indian paint flowers in a meadow of wind gusts.
> 
> In other words that means it's wavy awesome.


I had to read that like 9 times.  I guess I'm tired. Thanks.


----------



## tortadise

T33's Torts said:


> Oww Kelly you're hurting my ears! KEEP IT DOWN- WOULD YA?!


Sorry. Whispers of wind from now on.


----------



## tortadise

T33's Torts said:


> I had to read that like 9 times.  I guess I'm tired. Thanks.


I don't make a lot of sense almost all the time anyways. It's nice hair is what I should of said.


----------



## mike taylor

Nice to be home sweet home! Kelly doesn't come to chat much so Yale all you want Kelly . Haha


----------



## tortadise

Does the aquarium your working at have octopi?


----------



## tortadise

mike taylor said:


> Nice to be home sweet home! Kelly doesn't come to chat much so Yale all you want Kelly . Haha


This is true.


----------



## tortadise

You kissed it mike. The ladies were talking about cutting hair and stuff. I got involved but it turned dangerously personified when I posted a picture of. Chick and started talking about peanut butter fork she holding.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortadise said:


> This is true.


It is, hope your projects are doing well


----------



## T33's Torts

tortadise said:


> I don't make a lot of sense almost all the time anyways. It's nice hair is what I should of said.


'Tis okay. I don't really make a lot of sense sometimes.. either? That wasn't worded right.


----------



## tortadise

AbdullaAli said:


> It is, hope your projects are doing well


Yeah they are going great. Except the zoo thing. I backed out of that deal. Was too shady of a person. Even to take a donated 150 acres. When something doesn't feel right or has bad energy pulsating, I tend to run from it and I did. That won't stop me though.


----------



## tortadise

T33's Torts said:


> 'Tis okay. I don't really make a lot of sense sometimes.. either? That wasn't worded right.


I understood though. Somewhere in my mind there is a method to my madness.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> 'Tis okay. I don't really make a lot of sense sometimes.. either? That wasn't worded right.


It's worded fine, but don't ask me... Ive been talking to my self lately. Am I the only one with a voice in my head that does all reading and thinking? Or am I losing it _even more_ too?


----------



## T33's Torts

tortadise said:


> Does the aquarium your working at have octopi?


Yep.  
http://articles.latimes.com/2009/feb/27/local/me-octopus27


----------



## T33's Torts

This is the website. http://www.healthebay.org/[menu-trail-parents-path-raw]/exhibits


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Yep.
> http://articles.latimes.com/2009/feb/27/local/me-octopus27


That is one awesome octopus!


----------



## tortadise

Awesome.


----------



## Elohi

IIIIIIIIIII
MMMIIIISSSSSSS
MMMMMYYYYYY
TTTOOORRRTTTOOOIIISSSEEESSS


----------



## T33's Torts

Elohi said:


> IIIIIIIIIII
> MMMIIIISSSSSSS
> MMMMMYYYYYY
> TTTOOORRRTTTOOOIIISSSEEESSS


Dislike.


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> IIIIIIIIIII
> MMMIIIISSSSSSS
> MMMMMYYYYYY
> TTTOOORRRTTTOOOIIISSSEEESSS


Shhhhhh were using whispering wind voices. The baby is sleeping.


----------



## Elohi

tortadise said:


> Shhhhhh were using whispering wind voices. The baby is sleeping.


I wish my baby was sleeping. She's in the middle row raising hell. Bored, restless, and ready to run.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> IIIIIIIIIII
> MMMIIIISSSSSSS
> MMMMMYYYYYY
> TTTOOORRRTTTOOOIIISSSEEESSS


Thats sad  Get so many more it doesn't make a difference, just like caffeine. Torts are drugs too, you know? 
Edit: but you have too feed that addiction, literally. I feel stupid today or am I sleep deprived? Hmmmm....


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Yeah they are going great. Except the zoo thing. I backed out of that deal. Was too shady of a person. Even to take a donated 150 acres. When something doesn't feel right or has bad energy pulsating, I tend to run from it and I did. That won't stop me though.



 Sorry about that.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I has a wobbly, neutered, still anesthesia-drunk Stormy. He peed all over himself and his balls are shaved and funny looking, but I sure missed him today.



Poor fellow.


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> I wish my baby was sleeping. She's in the middle row raising hell. Bored, restless, and ready to run.


Little bitty? Lol are you on a bus?


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Little bitty? Lol are you on a bus?



I am betting on a van or something of that nature.


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> Sorry about that.


It's ok. I'm not worried one bit. It's for the best for now anyways. I'm going fully aquatic turtles here at this location. So something big will happen. May have to add a few mammals here on an acre or so. Lots of lions and foxes that's need permanent homes. Just so sad people get large exotic mammals like that in a household.


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> I has a wobbly, neutered, still anesthesia-drunk Stormy. He peed all over himself and his balls are shaved and funny looking, but I sure missed him today.


Aww, poor Stormy! He's no more.


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> You know what that means, right? You probably mean circumcised? Neutered means having had sexual organs removed sooo?


LOL Are you serious Abdullah ?


----------



## Elohi

tortadise said:


> Little bitty? Lol are you on a bus?


 We aren't in a bus. Well, some people might call a minivan a bus LOL.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> LOL Are you serious Abdullah ?


As serious as can be  not!


----------



## sibi

tortadise said:


> Hey you have like the chick I posted I like. Very lovely. It's Like a cascade of Indian paint flowers in a meadow of wind gusts.
> 
> In other words that means it's wavy awesome.



No as cute as Tiff, though. I mean, just look at her...


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh no! Monica, does you're son get the very back?! That's where I used to sit! Third row forever!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> No as cute as Tiff, though. I mean, just look at her...


Magical eye liner? I've heard it makes people popular


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> Magical eye liner? I've heard it makes people popular


----------



## Elohi

T33's Torts said:


> Oh no! Monica, does you're son get the very back?! That's where I used to sit! Third row forever!


Yeah, he likes riding in the back by himself.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO people! ! ! 

It is already Friday here. Another Sunny and HOT day.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO people! ! !
> 
> It is already Friday here. Another Sunny and HOT day.


Good morning Steven! I guess you and me are in the future  It is 3:00 AM here.


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Good morning Steven! I guess you and me are in the future  It is 3:00 AM here.


Are you a superman or some sort like that never sleep?? Hahahahahaha............Good morning.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Are you a superman or some sort like that never sleep?? Hahahahahaha............Good morning.


Wow, I've never thought of it that way! I should become a superhero and save the day (I'd leave a bill too )!


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Wow, I've never thought of it that way! I should become a superhero and save the day (I'd leave a bill too )!


People that still up at 3:00 AM in the morning are superman to me. I never can do that even when I was in my 20's or 30's. I'm old school maybe. I can not keep my eyes open and brain function pass 12:00 PM.


----------



## Ashes

Good evenin' tort peeps.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> People that still up at 3:00 AM in the morning are superman to me. I never can do that even when I was in my 20's or 30's. I'm old school maybe. I can not keep my eyes open and brain function pass 12:00 PM.


If you do it a lot you'll get used to it, coffee is a good way to go in the "training" period


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> Good evenin' tort peeps.


Good evening ashes! I've seen you twice today, timezones? Im confused with them around. I usually ignore them and chat.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO people! ! !
> 
> It is already Friday here. Another Sunny and HOT day.


Hi Steven


----------



## AZtortMom

Ashes said:


> Good evenin' tort peeps.


Hi Ashes!


----------



## Ashes

AbdullaAli said:


> Good evening ashes! I've seen you twice today, timezones? Im confused with them around. I usually ignore them and chat.


Yeah I said mornin' earlier, now it's 8:15pm. 

Bout to soak my little guy.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Steven


Hello Superwoman! ! ! 

For someone that still up at 3:00 AM in the morning are Superman to me so for the lady that gets up 2:30 AM in the morning to go to work everyday should be a superwoman to me.


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> Good evenin' tort peeps.


Good Morning Torts Lady! ! ! !


----------



## Elohi

OMG OMG OMG! Look what I just found on clearance in a walgreens in Owasso!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Hello Superwoman! ! !
> 
> For someone that still up at 3:00 AM in the morning are Superman to me so for the lady that gets up 2:30 AM in the morning to go to work everyday should be a superwoman to me.


Aww! Thanks Steven  wait until I start driving the semis which requires me to be up at midnight *yikes*


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> Yeah I said mornin' earlier, now it's 8:15pm.
> 
> Bout to soak my little guy.


Ok! So I should subtract 9 hours to get the time in Phoenix... 6 hours for new york... Math, stuff you shouldn't mess with. I think my braincells are dying, summer vacation does that


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> OMG OMG OMG! Look what I just found on clearance in a walgreens in Owasso!!!
> View attachment 91900
> 
> View attachment 91901


I want one. I want one. I want one. I want one. I want one. I want one. I want one. I want one. I want one. I want one. I want one. I want one. I want one. I want one. I want one. I want one. I want one.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> OMG OMG OMG! Look what I just found on clearance in a walgreens in Owasso!!!
> View attachment 91900
> 
> View attachment 91901


Is there a way to double like this?


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Aww! Thanks Steven  wait until I start driving the semis which requires me to be up at midnight *yikes*


You will be like Jacqui.........She drives semi also. That was one time my dream job when I was young. Hahahah.............


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> OMG OMG OMG! Look what I just found on clearance in a walgreens in Owasso!!!
> View attachment 91900
> 
> View attachment 91901



OMG, Monica, I've got the same statue! I put minemin the garden, along with a Mr. &Mrs. shelled couple!!!


----------



## Ashes

AbdullaAli said:


> Ok! So I should subtract 9 hours to get the time in Phoenix... 6 hours for new york... Math, stuff you shouldn't mess with. I think my braincells are dying, summer vacation does that


 but I'm in Iowa. lol.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Aww! Thanks Steven  wait until I start driving the semis which requires me to be up at midnight *yikes*


When you do that you don't wake up at 2:30 am? That is scary stuff waking that early! Waking up at 6:00 am is hard enough


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> OMG OMG OMG! Look what I just found on clearance in a walgreens in Owasso!!!
> View attachment 91900
> 
> View attachment 91901


Such a good find............Now I will send my wife to Walgreens........


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hey all. This pain medication is making me super angry. I want to yell and scream and be very rude to people... So I'm gonna Sig off for the night. Lol


----------



## Ashes

Here were some torts/turts at our zoo (nothing huge) when I took Keira for her birthday Tuesday:


----------



## sibi

Hi Noel *waves*


----------



## Elohi

This trip has taken 12 hrs. It should have taken 9 or 10. LOL


----------



## Ashes

And Keira BEGGED me to buy her this little turtle charm...... so I had to. lol. Hey, it was her bday - broke or not, I can't make her suffer for it...


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> When you do that you don't wake up at 2:30 am? That is scary stuff waking that early! Waking up at 6:00 am is hard enough


Are you asking what I do for a living? Ali?


----------



## Elohi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Hey all. This pain medication is making me super angry. I want to yell and scream and be very rude to people... So I'm gonna Sig off for the night. Lol


That's a pretty common side effect. 
:0/
Hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## bouaboua

That is OK. We know how to deal with rude people, with or without medication. So stay on. We will take care that side effects for you.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> but I'm in Iowa. lol.


Your somewhere close to that timing, 7 hours behind, with Texas  I didn't want to memorize too much, everything else is close to those times!


----------



## sibi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Hey all. This pain medication is making me super angry. I want to yell and scream and be very rude to people... So I'm gonna Sig off for the night. Lol


Ok Issy. C,u tomorrow


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> That's a pretty common side effect.
> :0/
> Hope you feel better tomorrow.


Feel better


----------



## AZtortMom

tortoisetime565 said:


> Hey all. This pain medication is making me super angry. I want to yell and scream and be very rude to people... So I'm gonna Sig off for the night. Lol


Feel better


----------



## T33's Torts

Strong pain meds make me loopy and crazy-happy.


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> Hi Noel *waves*


Hi! *waves back* good to see you


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Strong pain meds make me loopy and crazy-happy.


Those are not fun Tiff. even you are happy.........You know what I mean right??


----------



## T33's Torts

Guys I need to think of one word that describes me. Anything. A verb, adjective, noun... anything. Buttercup didn't help me much.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Guys I need to think of one word that describes me. Anything. A verb, adjective, noun... anything. Buttercup didn't help me much.


Awesome


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Are you asking what I do for a living? Ali?


Ali is my middle name. Derives from the arabic word "Rise". Call me by my first name, I'm never called by my last name (Honestly, I like being called by my first name )... I don't really know, I think you've mentioned it before... You represent your employees in your job. I don't know your job itself


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Guys I need to think of one word that describes me. Anything. A verb, adjective, noun... anything. Buttercup didn't help me much.


Sparky (the electrical meaning)  I think it works well!


----------



## AZtortMom

Gotcha  I work for UPS


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Gotcha  I work for UPS


United Parcel Service, Inc?


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Guys I need to think of one word that describes me. Anything. A verb, adjective, noun... anything. Buttercup didn't help me much.


how about "astute?"


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> Gotcha  I work for UPS


Keira's dad does stock for ups - I told him never to quit because the insurance Keira has through there is fantastic! lol.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Guys I need to think of one word that describes me. Anything. A verb, adjective, noun... anything. Buttercup didn't help me much.




How about "Werid"??

Hahahahaha.............Just kidding Tiff. 

But I will use the word "Unique". I think that suit you well.


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> United Parcel Service, Inc?


Yes


----------



## AZtortMom

Ashes said:


> Keira's dad does stock for ups - I told him never to quit because the insurance Keira has through there is fantastic! lol.


Yes it is. So is the pension


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> How about "Werid"??
> 
> Hahahahaha.............Just kidding Tiff.
> 
> But I will use the word "Unique". I think that suit you well.


I like unique too


----------



## Abdulla6169

We'll put them all in one sentence... Later of course


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Sparky (the electrical meaning)  I think it works well!


Electrical sounds cooler. Scratch my original one


----------



## sibi

Well,,g night y'all. I need to watch Law & Order SVU! Yell at you tomorrow


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Well,,g night y'all. I need to watch Law & Order SVU! Yell at you tomorrow


Good night Sibs.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Well,,g night y'all. I need to watch Law & Order SVU! Yell at you tomorrow


Whats that show about anyways? Good night too


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> Whats that show about anyways? Good night too


Rape victims


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Rape victims


Wow, interesting... *unexpected face* I watch too many crime shows, I think I'm weird because of that


----------



## T33's Torts

TV isn't my thing. I like movies and YouTube.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I feel like an adult... Work, made dinner, dishes, laundry, insurance quote shopping, then shower and bed. 

Wash, rinse, repeat.  

Maybe I need to do purple hair as well to add some excitement and change!


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> TV isn't my thing. I like movies and YouTube.


Youtube is beautiful (my iPhone skips all the ads  ), I just watch whatever is on sometimes. I can't really watch a series because that takes devotion


----------



## jaizei

bouaboua said:


> You will be like Jacqui.........She drives semi also. That was one time my dream job when I was young. Hahahah.............



Me too. Driving trucks and arm wrestling is the life


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> Youtube is beautiful (my iPhone skips all the ads  ), I just watch whatever is on sometimes. I can't really watch a series because that takes devotion


When I can I sit and watch random stuff for hours! And i turn on soccer for Charlie, cuz he loves watching moving things.


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> Well,,g night y'all. I need to watch Law & Order SVU! Yell at you tomorrow


Nite Sib


----------



## AZtortMom

T33's Torts said:


> TV isn't my thing. I like movies and YouTube.


I like Netflix


----------



## Ashes

We are getting rid of cable to save money - so netflix it is. lol.

Also got this little beauty for Keira's bday at the zoo:


----------



## AZtortMom

Ashes said:


> We are getting rid of cable to save money - so netflix it is. lol.
> 
> Also got this little beauty for Keira's bday at the zoo:
> View attachment 91915
> View attachment 91916


I haven't had cable for years because of netflix


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> I haven't had cable for years because of netflix


I've kept it because of Walking Dead and football...... But his parents are going to record Walking Dead for us and we will just go over on weekends for football....


----------



## bouaboua

jaizei said:


> Me too. Driving trucks and arm wrestling is the life



arm wrestling?? Not my toothpick arm..........


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We got rid of cable too. With netflix and amazon instant on the roku, plus our movie collection, we don't miss it all that much!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> It's worded fine, but don't ask me... Ive been talking to my self lately. Am I the only one with a voice in my head that does all reading and thinking? Or am I losing it _even more_ too?


I always have verbal thoughts, book reading and all.


----------



## AZtortMom

Well, I'm off to bed tort friends. I will see you in the morning


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> I haven't had cable for years because of netflix


I don't have cable and I don't order netflix. 

I'm so out........Am I? hahahahahaha.......I think I am.


----------



## T33's Torts

Charlie makes me happy.  He's such a goofy pup. He's been trying to eat the air coming from the fan for almost an hour.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> OMG OMG OMG! Look what I just found on clearance in a walgreens in Owasso!!!
> View attachment 91900
> 
> View attachment 91901


Ummmm, what the hell is it? I'm mean, what is it's function for none tort people?


----------



## jaizei

bouaboua said:


> arm wrestling?? Not my toothpick arm..........


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Guys I need to think of one word that describes me. Anything. A verb, adjective, noun... anything. Buttercup didn't help me much.


Dislike


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Dislike


Such a baby Buttercup!


----------



## bouaboua

Rob.harmon said:


> Dislike




。。。。So sweet of you! ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

Vibrant! Thats it tiff now go with it .


----------



## bouaboua

jaizei said:


>


The internet here are blocking the transmission of that image. I cannot open it and view.


----------



## T33's Torts

I like that mike!


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Vibrant! Thats it tiff now go with it .


suitable.........for Tiff. suitable.

Good one Mike.


----------



## mike taylor

independent, unique,outgoing, extraordinary, you can run with any one of these.


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


> suitable.........for Tiff. suitable.
> 
> Good one Mike.


I know thats why I beat out buttercup in the bff list . Haha


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> I like that mike!


You're welcome friend at a higher level than buttercup .haha


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> independent, unique,outgoing, extraordinary, you can run with any one of these.


I like vibrant but, I'm none of those things.


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> I like vibrant but, I'm none of those things.


 Don't sell yourself short tiff . Why do you think people on here flock to you . For being shy and quiet I think not it's for all of these things .


----------



## mike taylor

Awwwww! Thanks mike for the nice comments!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Tiff can you get on Kik? I wanna talk!


----------



## mike taylor

Why your welcome tiff if I were to say them instead of writing them I would've choked . Haha


----------



## sibi

I think "astute" best describes Tiff...think about it


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> I like vibrant but, I'm none of those things.


Humble.......Nice Tiff. 

Yes.... you are......In a very unique way.


----------



## sibi

On L&O, the perp liked expensive dolls, and the one he ordered is named, get this, "Alexis!" No lie!


----------



## mike taylor

So hows it going Steven? I don't know how you can be gone so much I'm a home body .


----------



## mike taylor

sibi said:


> On L&O, the perp liked expensive dolls, and the one he ordered is named, get this, "Alexis!" No lie!


Funny I think I know someone with that as a middle name! Now who could that be? ??


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummmm, what the hell is it? I'm mean, what is it's function for none tort people?



A garden ornament? Hmm. Maybe?
I'm not sure, I don't think like a non-tort people so all I see is the cutest $5.19 I've ever spent.


----------



## sibi

Alex, astute astute astute astute astute , astute.astute,astute, astute...." That's what you are


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A friend found her tortoise stuck in the patio furniture


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A friend found her tortoise stuck in the patio furniture
> View attachment 91926


o

oow...my bestie boy did that with my wrought iron tank stand. He got stuck u der it and he still tried to walk with the stand o his back LOL It was so funny.


----------



## StarSapphire22

RosieRedfoot said:


> I feel like an adult... Work, made dinner, dishes, laundry, insurance quote shopping, then shower and bed.
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat.
> 
> Maybe I need to do purple hair as well to add some excitement and change!


 
We could do a purple hair party along with/instead of a hair cut party! 

I had an adult day too. We applied for our marriage license, got stormy fixed, had my final dress fitting, did a few returns at some stores, bought ribbon for my sash, paid rent. Yay.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm heading to bed folks. 3:30 again, then it's the weekend and I'll sleep in till 6:00!


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> We could do a purple hair party along with/instead of a hair cut party!
> 
> I had an adult day too. We applied for our marriage license, got stormy fixed, had my final dress fitting, did a few returns at some stores, bought ribbon for my sash, paid rent. Yay.



If you just do the purple hair, I'm out


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm heading to bed folks. 3:30 again, then it's the weekend and I'll sleep in till 6:00!


Good night Cowboy )


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> If you just do the purple hair, I'm out


 
That's why I said we could include it too!


----------



## mike taylor

Well see ya!


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> That's why I said we could include it too!


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> This trip has taken 12 hrs. It should have taken 9 or 10. LOL



Which route did you take?


----------



## mike taylor

Night people of tfo and my new friends!


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Night people of tfo and my new friends!


Night Mike!


----------



## T33's Torts

@mike taylor, I give you a lot of credit, looking a computer all day. I couldn't do it for 30 some minutes!


----------



## Rob.harmon

guys. Mariah Carey is the hottest person alive


----------



## tortoisetime565

Rob.harmon said:


> View attachment 91939
> guys. Mariah Carey is the hottest person alive


That would be Beyonce and Lana Del rey


----------



## T33's Torts

Ummm..... you guys are forgetting about Liam Hemsworth.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Ummm..... you guys are forgetting about Liam Hemsworth.


Male wise my vote is for zac efron or Justin Timberlake. No homo...


----------



## T33's Torts

And btw, #teamGale cuz Gale's hot and Peeta's a bread who bakes bread.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> And btw, #teamGale cuz Gale's hot and Peeta's a bread who bakes bread.


Did you read those books?


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Did you read those books?


Oh course I did. I wouldn't have watched the movie otherwise!


----------



## Rob.harmon

tortoisetime565 said:


> That would be Beyonce and Lana Del rey


Dislike


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Oh course I did. I wouldn't have watched the movie otherwise!


I hated the last one. But gale is a traitor and deserved to die!!!


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Ummm..... you guys are forgetting about Liam Hemsworth.


Dislike


----------



## T33's Torts

My personal girl vote would be Iggy Azalea or... hmmm.... Ansel Elgort's girlfriend! Or Shailine Woodley before she cut her hair!


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Dislike


Dislike to you Buttercup!!!


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Dislike to you Buttercup!!!


Dislike


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> No comment.


Same


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> My personal girl vote would be Iggy Azalea or... hmmm.... Ansel Elgort's girlfriend! Or Shailine Woodley before she cut her hair!


I don't like shailine woodley with long hair. Iggy azalea is very attractive.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I don't like shailine woodley with long hair. Iggy azalea is very attractive.


I don't like Shai's short hair.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Ummm... Gale doesn't die.


I thought he died. Lol


----------



## T33's Torts

Divergent Shailine was my favorite. 

Good night guys! I'm gonna youtube then go to sleep. Talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> I don't like Shai's short hair.


I didn't like her hair in divergent... I thought she was cute with short hair.


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Iggy can be my ***** any day


Yes it bleeps here too. 



tortoisetime565 said:


> I thought he died. Lol


You thought wrong Iss.


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Yes it bleeps here too.  s.


I know!!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

I guess its just us buttercup. Let's bond.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Lol okay


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Try not to kill him, okay? I'd appreciate it.


I will make no promises


----------



## tortoisetime565

Tiff like my company so I must be alive.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good morning


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Good morning


Just you and me Man......

Most of the TFO people still out cold. Just you and me Man !!!!


----------



## bouaboua

AZTortsMom should be up by now too. 

If not, She over slept.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Just you and me Man......
> 
> Most of the TFO people still out cold. Just you and me Man !!!!


Happy afternoon Steven!


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> AZTortsMom should be up by now too.
> 
> If not, She over slept.


Superwoman never oversleeps


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Superwoman never oversleeps



Hahahahahahaha..................
Thank you for the reminder........


----------



## Abdulla6169

Rob.harmon said:


> I will make no promises


I don't _think_ you can kill someone online, but I do have an upset stomach after eating that basil leaf  No telling what twin powers do...


----------



## sibi

Good morning crew!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Good morning crew!!!!


Morning


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning


Hi! What time is it there?


----------



## sibi

Good morning Noel!!! Didn't know til now that you get up this early


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Hi! What time is it there?


12:14 pm, with you its 6:15 am. Right? I think I'm getting better at this


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning folks! 
No guys I haven't overslept


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> 12:14 pm, with you its 6:15 am. Right? I think I'm getting better at this



Well, it's one hour earlier. I'm on central time.


----------



## sibi

So, Noel, it's Friday. What days do you have free?


Hi Steven? How's the weather in China?


----------



## AZtortMom

Thankfully I have the weekends off for now. Unless they want me to come in to drive on Saturday, but that won't be for a long time.


----------



## sibi

AZtortMom said:


> Thankfully I have the weekends off for now. Unless they want me to come in to drive on Saturday, but that won't be for a long time.


Great!!! Then, why did you get up early?


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Well, it's one hour earlier. I'm on central time.


You all are early risers. Just added you to the list of times.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Great!!! Then, why did you get up early?


Its for her job... Waking up for school was hard enough, lol


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> Great!!! Then, why did you get up early?


It's Friday I still have one more day


----------



## sibi

Hi Maria!! You too are an early riser Lola Guess it must be all those babies you have


----------



## sibi

AZtortMom said:


> It's Friday I still have one more day



Oh, my bad. Well, tomorrow, you'll be able to spend more time with others here?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Noel, our posts were twin posts. 1 second apart


----------



## AZtortMom

Well off to work I go. Talk to you guys later *waves*


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Well off to work I go. Talk to you guys later *waves*


Have fun (or at least try )!
Edit: *waves back*


----------



## sibi

*waves*


----------



## Abdulla6169

I officially hate my phone... Now I understand what @sibi has been going through


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I officially hate my phone... Now I understand what @sibi has been going through


I was using my phone now, it caused me to accidentally post an incomplete post. I complete it, typo shows up. Tries fixing it, quotes own post and posts it. I am going crazy because of my phone...


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO!


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Morning TFO!


Morning!


----------



## sibi

Hi Mike. Getting ready for work?


----------



## sibi

Abdullah , I use my surface whenever I can because I HATE MY PHONE!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Abdullah , I use my surface whenever I can because I HATE MY PHONE!!!!


I hear you loud and clear! I don't like getting my computer while traveling, its just too big!


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> I hear you loud and clear! I don't like getting my computer while traveling, its just too big!



That's why I have a surface. It's like a tablet. It's great to carry along for traveling!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all.


Morning


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all.


Hi Cowboy! Just read the article you posted. I need to get back to it to give my comment


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Good morning crew!!!!


Good Morning!!!


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> So, Noel, it's Friday. What days do you have free?
> 
> 
> Hi Steven? How's the weather in China?


It;s still hot and humid. 32 degrees at 84 % humidity. 

How you like that??


----------



## sibi

bouaboua said:


> It;s still hot and humid. 32 degrees at 84 % humidity.
> 
> How you like that??



Great temps for trots


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Great temps for trots


You got that part alright. I wish I have a shell on my back sometime. hahahahah.......


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> It;s still hot and humid. 32 degrees at 84 % humidity.
> 
> How you like that??


14 C (52.7 F ) here, cloudy with very light rains  It might rain more later!


----------



## sibi

bouaboua said:


> You got that part alright. I wish I have a shell on my back sometime. hahahahah.......



It think you'd be better off being cold-blooded instead. This way, you'll tolerate the heat better than being covered by a shell


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> It think you'd be better off being cold-blooded instead. This way, you'll tolerate the heat better than being covered by a shell


 Instead of lunch breaks there will be basking breaks & coil bulbs wont be allowed in the office anymore  Yay!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Bye for a while forum! Hope all of those sleepy heads wake up happily


----------



## Abdulla6169

Raning crazyly:


rain doesn't picture well


----------



## Ashes

Morning guys n gals.


----------



## lisa127

Good morning.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!!*​


----------



## Jacqui

We have a nice gentle rain following. I would completely love it, but I only got the first set of dogs walked in between rain showers. The next set, are not happy about their temporarily aborted walk.


----------



## Ashes

Hope everyone's having a good start of the day.


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> We have a nice gentle rain following. I would completely love it, but I only got the first set of dogs walked in between rain showers. The next set, are not happy about their temporarily aborted walk.


Aww bummer! Brandon has my car today since it's my day off so hopefully when I walk to get Keira from school later the rain either has stopped or hasn't started yet here... because I just realized I don't own an umbrella... :/ lol.


----------



## Jacqui

I am thinking today (afternoon) I am going to go to the "big city", check out clearances at garden centers, then drive out where my youngest lives and meet him after his work to give him all the food stuff I have saved for him. Then go back to the big city and take my youngest daughter out for supper, when she gets of work at 9 pm.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> Aww bummer! Brandon has my car today since it's my day off so hopefully when I walk to get Keira from school later the rain either has stopped or hasn't started yet here... because I just realized I don't own an umbrella... :/ lol.



I don't have an umbrella, a rain coat or even rainboots.  It would be such a great day to sleep in.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> Aww bummer! Brandon has my car today since it's my day off so hopefully when I walk to get Keira from school later the rain either has stopped or hasn't started yet here... because I just realized I don't own an umbrella... :/ lol.



Maybe some worm hunting on the way home? I know most kids seem to enjoy doing that in the rain... me too.


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Maybe some worm hunting on the way home? I know most kids seem to enjoy doing that in the rain... me too.


Hmmm.... I'd have to see - I think I got the girly girl type and if I told her to pick up a worm? She would look at me like I'm nuts. lol.

It was hard taking her to school today. She's at a new school this year and she wants me to take her inside because she's nervous.... They line up in the gym and she hadn't had to yet so she was a little scared (today is her 3rd day).....  I don't like seeing her like that - usually she's so outgoing and social.... I've never seen her nervous around people...... *sigh*


----------



## Jacqui

Pretty common for that to happen during those first days of school.


----------



## Ashes

Yeah.... Hopefully she'll warm up quickly...


----------



## Jacqui

Hey raindrops aren't fallin' on my head any more, guess it's time to go take the next dogs for their walk before it starts in again.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning guys! Hi tiff!!


----------



## tortadise

T33's Torts said:


> Good morning!


Elllllo governor lol.


----------



## tortadise

I got me some jalapeño cheese kolaches. So terribly awesome. And chocolate milk.


----------



## StarSapphire22

mmmm...kolaches. I miss those from my visits to Texas. We actually have a little mom and pop shop up here though that is opening soon, and they will have them!

There was this one place in Houston (I don't know if its a chain or not) but they had the BEST donut holes of my entire life...they served kolaches too. Too bad I can't just hop on over there for breakfast!


----------



## jaizei

StarSapphire22 said:


> mmmm...kolaches. I miss those from my visits to Texas. We actually have a little mom and pop shop up here though that is opening soon, and they will have them!
> 
> There was this one place in Houston (I don't know if its a chain or not) but they had the BEST donut holes of my entire life...they served kolaches too. Too bad I can't just hop on over there for breakfast!



Do y'all have breakfast tacos up there? They're so ubiquitous here, it's hard imagining anywhere that wouldn't have them. But new arrivals always seem amazed by them.


----------



## lisa127

Ashes said:


> Hmmm.... I'd have to see - I think I got the girly girl type and if I told her to pick up a worm? She would look at me like I'm nuts. lol.
> 
> It was hard taking her to school today. She's at a new school this year and she wants me to take her inside because she's nervous.... They line up in the gym and she hadn't had to yet so she was a little scared (today is her 3rd day).....  I don't like seeing her like that - usually she's so outgoing and social.... I've never seen her nervous around people...... *sigh*


A week from now she'll be a pro, and making new friends!


----------



## StarSapphire22

jaizei said:


> Do y'all have breakfast tacos up there? They're so ubiquitous here, it's hard imagining anywhere that wouldn't have them. But new arrivals always seem amazed by them.


 
I don't know about tacos (unless you count taco bell breakfast lol) but breakfast burritos are most anywhere that serves breakfast.


----------



## StarSapphire22

StarSapphire22 said:


> I don't know about tacos (unless you count taco bell breakfast lol) but breakfast burritos are most anywhere that serves breakfast.


 
I don't look much for these though, since I am allergic to eggs.


----------



## jaizei

I'm more of a Taco Cabana kind of guy. I don't think Taco Bell has very good re-eatability. Gets old fast.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Exactly a week from my wedding and the biggest zit I have ever seen in my life appears on my face overnight. Fan freaking tastic.


----------



## tortoisetime565

StarSapphire22 said:


> Exactly a week from my wedding and the biggest zit I have ever seen in my life appears on my face overnight. Fan freaking tastic.


Its a wedding zit!! Congrats!! Its a good luck myth!! Lol


----------



## StarSapphire22

Also, my Victorias secret stuff arrived! Everything except the tank top fit...And it was the only thing that made me remember/notice that I'm the whole tree.  I'm in love with my new sweatshirt, the shorts are ridiculously cute (a little shorter than I prefer, but I looooooove the pattern), and my nighty is, well, a nighty. 

I returned the satin bridal robe I got and with the credit from that and the tank once I return it, I'll have another $100 to spend, LOL.


----------



## tortadise

jaizei said:


> I'm more of a Taco Cabana kind of guy. I don't think Taco Bell has very good re-eatability. Gets old fast.


Agreed. Taco cabana is great


----------



## mike taylor

Taco cabana is awesome!


----------



## tortoisetime565

We good.


----------



## sibi

Ashes said:


> Aww bummer! Brandon has my car today since it's my day off so hopefully when I walk to get Keira from school later the rain either has stopped or hasn't started yet here... because I just realized I don't own an umbrella... :/ lol.



Well, you better get one quick  Do you have neighborhood friends ? Maybe you can get a rode with them to get you kid from school?


----------



## Ashes

sibi said:


> Well, you better get one quick  Do you have neighborhood friends ? Maybe you can get a rode with them to get you kid from school?


Well thank goodness her school is less than 2 blocks away (which is why we switched schools)! So even if it does rain, I can run. lol.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Well I was getting my craft on, but I ran out of glue. Mannnn.....


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Well I was getting my craft on, but I ran out of glue. Mannnn.....


Really beautiful, the second one looks like a nice tortoise enclosure ornament! Keep up the good work


----------



## tortdad

Hello everybody. I've been a bit busy the past few days so I haven't had much time to log in a check how everyone is doing  


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Hello everybody. I've been a bit busy the past few days so I haven't had much time to log in a check how everyone is doing
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Hello


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> Really beautiful, the second one looks like a nice tortoise enclosure ornament! Keep up the good work


 
Thanks! It's made out of cardboard and covered in fumey industrial strength glue, so probably not too good for an enclosure.  Still gotta finish the ampersand (the left side is bare), and make the T and the J.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Here's what they look like before moss.


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> Here's what they look like before moss.


Tic toc... Only 6 days left


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortdad said:


> Tic toc... Only 6 days left
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


I KNOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW....

panicpanicpanicpanicpanicpanicpanicpanicpanicpanic....


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> I KNOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW....
> 
> panicpanicpanicpanicpanicpanicpanicpanicpanicpanic....



Next will be the "when are you giving me grand babies" 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortdad said:


> Next will be the "when are you giving me grand babies"
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)



No, we've been told by both parents not to have kids yet, LOL. We'd like to finish school first anyways. 

Besides, me being able to conceive a child is pretty unlikely anyways.


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> No, we've been told by both parents not to have kids yet, LOL. We'd like to finish school first anyways.
> 
> Besides, me being able to conceive a child is pretty unlikely anyways.


Just wait until the wedding. That's when you'll hear items there nothing like "practice makes perfect" 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Well right now, without a bunch of prescriptions in my system, I pretty much have like a <1% chance of being able to conceive and carry to term. I can't ovulate normally, so even if I managed to create a normal egg (unlikely) and have it be fertilized, it would probably be an ectopic pregnancy.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Well right now, without a bunch of prescriptions in my system, I pretty much have like a <1% chance of being able to conceive and carry to term. I can't ovulate normally, so even if I managed to create a normal egg (unlikely) and have it be fertilized, it would probably be an ectopic pregnancy.


Thats sad! Hope whatever you want to happen does!


----------



## Rob.harmon

I want all these albino turtles


----------



## Abdulla6169

Rob.harmon said:


> View attachment 91993
> 
> I want all these albino turtles


Turtles! Let's buy them all


----------



## Rob.harmon

AbdullaAli said:


> Turtles! Let's buy them all


I can't house that many


----------



## Abdulla6169

Rob.harmon said:


> I can't house that many


I can't either, I just want them all!


----------



## Rob.harmon

I really really want this one!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Rob.harmon said:


> View attachment 91998
> I really really want this one!


Whats that thing on top of the tail? I don't have any experience with them, only care sheets!


----------



## Rob.harmon

AbdullaAli said:


> Whats that thing on top of the tail? I don't have any experience with them, only care sheets!


It's a shell deformity! I love it though


----------



## Abdulla6169

Rob.harmon said:


> It's a shell deformity! I love it though


Oh ok, it looks cool


----------



## Rob.harmon

can someone buy me this?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Rob.harmon said:


> View attachment 91999
> can someone buy me this?


How much does he cost? Buy him for you, but he stays in my care


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm at the doctor again for my foot to see the extension of the break... Yay.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm at the doctor again for my foot to see the extension of the break... Yay.


I'm sick too  Nothing pills can't fix!


----------



## Elohi

LOL @ taco cabana being awesome. Taco Cabana is like the mcdonalds of Mexican food. They do have good breakfast tacos though. Tink-a-Tako is much better though. They also have a full menu of good food, unlike Taco Cabana. 
I've been out with my MIL and my 11 yr old daughter. We were shopping and got mani/pedi's. That's not girly stuff that I normally do but it was nice and all my nails are a great purple!


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon!


----------



## Jacqui

Rob.harmon said:


> View attachment 91999
> can someone buy me this?



He is pretty, but bet his price is pretty too.


----------



## Jacqui

Rob.harmon said:


> View attachment 91998
> I really really want this one!



Now this is one I would love to have.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> No, we've been told by both parents not to have kids yet, LOL. We'd like to finish school first anyways.
> 
> Besides, me being able to conceive a child is pretty unlikely anyways.



With luck, by the time your ready to seriously consider it, medical science will have found a way to help.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Exactly a week from my wedding and the biggest zit I have ever seen in my life appears on my face overnight. Fan freaking tastic.



Relax! Stressing will only make it worse.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Agreed. Taco cabana is great



Never heard of it.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Never heard of it.


What! Are you living in a cave?


----------



## StarSapphire22

They don't have them around here either.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Sometimes Taylor really surprises me with how sweet and understanding he can be. I'm so lucky. He just messaged me something so sweet, I actually cried.


----------



## mike taylor

You guys are missing out! Cheap texmex food on the go .


----------



## StarSapphire22

Taco Johns is good!


----------



## mike taylor

StarSapphire22 said:


> Taco Johns is good!


Never heard of it? ???????


----------



## StarSapphire22

POTATO OLES, MAN!


----------



## mike taylor

Don't know what that is? ???


----------



## jaizei

Rob.harmon said:


> I hate Mexicans



Even if you are joking and trying to be funny, this has no place on this forum.


----------



## StarSapphire22

mike taylor said:


> Don't know what that is? ???


http://www.tacojohns.com/menu/snacks-sides/potato-oles/

The seasoning is made of magic and happiness.


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Never heard of it.


I've never heard of taco cabana either......?


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> http://www.tacojohns.com/menu/snacks-sides/potato-oles/
> 
> The seasoning is made of magic and happiness.


She is right - the tacos suck because I don't think it's actually meat they put on em, but the potato oles are awesome! lol. Can't fake potatoes - or can you.....?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> She is right - the tacos suck because I don't think it's actually meat they put on em, but the potato oles are awesome! lol. Can't fake potatoes - or can you.....?



I think their tacos are better than TBell's though...but TBell has better burritos, etc.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> I think their tacos are better than TBell's though...but TBell has better burritos, etc.


Taco hell makes me sick all the time. I just eat their quesadillas instead of tacos because of that. Lol. I don't think they use real ground beef either.  now you're making me hungry for tacos......


----------



## tortadise

Taco bueno is better than Taco Bell then it's Taco cabana. But you guys don't have those. Taco johns is pretty good.


Ashes said:


> Taco hell makes me sick all the time. I just eat their quesadillas instead of tacos because of that. Lol. I don't think they use real ground beef either.  now you're making me hungry for tacos......


the


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> Not really. But I have a high pain tolerance.


My internet was down for a day or two (fyi, time warner can kiss the fatest part of my ***) , so I lost the context of this one. Thus, I'm choosing to make up my own: kinky!


----------



## Telid

tortadise said:


> Taco bueno is better than Taco Bell then it's Taco cabana. But you guys don't have those. Taco johns is pretty good.
> 
> the


TacoShits and McBricks. Thus, why I don't eat at either since being an adult.


----------



## Elohi

Ugh! My head is killing me 
Just took some Motrin. 
But on a happy note, I got a new shirt.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Monica where is Oklahoma are you?!


----------



## Elohi

Talala area.


----------



## Elohi

I killed the chat. Geez guys, my hair isn't *THAT* bad is it? Lmao. It's pretty bad, but it won't matter when it's purple will it? My hair can be a disaster but still be cool if it's purple. I'll just keep telling myself that, yup.


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> My internet was down for a day or two (fyi, time warner can kiss the fatest part of my ***) , so I lost the context of this one. Thus, I'm choosing to make up my own: kinky!


Yep my boss would absolutely LOVE that.


----------



## Telid

Elohi said:


> Ugh! My head is killing me
> Just took some Motrin.
> But on a happy note, I got a new shirt.
> View attachment 92025


Did you see the most recent movie?


----------



## T33's Torts

Elohi said:


> I killed the chat. Geez guys, my hair isn't *THAT* bad is it? Lmao. It's pretty bad, but it won't matter when it's purple will it? My hair can be a disaster but still be cool if it's purple. I'll just keep telling myself that, yup.


I'm here!  I survived! Yay! My boss promised me she wouldn't schedule me weekends, since I "have to be young while I can" but I think I'm gonna go on on Sunday.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hi tiff!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Issy! Did you read Paper Towns? If so, Nat Wolff is gonna play Q and I'm SO freakin' happy! Whoever gets to play Lacy has to be a strong @ss actress, cuz she's almost more important than Margo! And I want Ansel Elgort to play Bloody Ben because duck yeah.


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> I'm here!  I survived! Yay! My boss promised me she wouldn't schedule me weekends, since I "have to be young while I can" but I think I'm gonna go on on Sunday.


Where do you work?


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> Where do you work?


Aquarium.


----------



## Elohi

Telid said:


> Did you see the most recent movie?


I have t but and I'm not sure when I'll get to! :0/
Being a mom sort of makes some things harder to go to LOL. My youngest would never sit through a movie and I am a sahm so I don't have a sitter.


----------



## Telid

Elohi said:


> I have t but and I'm not sure when I'll get to! :0/
> Being a mom sort of makes some things harder to go to LOL. My youngest would never sit through a movie and I am a sahm so I don't have a sitter.


Ah, fair enough. I knew you had little ones, but was not sure of their ages and whether you would have taken them.



T33's Torts said:


> Aquarium.


Neat! Full aquarium, or a fish/tank store?


----------



## T33's Torts

Museum type aquarium.  Although you can buy stuffed fish!


----------



## Elohi

Telid said:


> Ah, fair enough. I knew you had little ones, but was not sure of their ages and whether you would have taken them.
> 
> 
> Neat! Full aquarium, or a fish/tank store?



Someday I'll have more freedom for that kind of stuff.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Hi Issy! Did you read Paper Towns? If so, Nat Wolff is gonna play Q and I'm SO freakin' happy! Whoever gets to play Lacy has to be a strong @ss actress, cuz she's almost more important than Margo! And I want Ansel Elgort to play Bloody Ben because duck yeah.


I couldn't get into it! Lol


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I couldn't get into it! Lol


You should try again. The second 2/3 is the best. The beginning is slow and the ending is okay but Margo is the most amazing character ever. How much did you read? The part when they're young kids is boring af, but its gets so much better.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> You should try again. The second 2/3 is the best. The beginning is slow and the ending is okay but Margo is the most amazing character ever. How much did you read? The part when they're young kids is boring af, but its gets so much better.


I read like 20 pages.. But I was like this sucks.. And put it down.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I read like 20 pages.. But I was like this sucks.. And put it down.


Beyonce is your queen but Paper Towns sucks? Wow Issy wow. Reread it! Its amazing.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Beyonce is your queen but Paper Towns sucks? Wow Issy wow. Reread it! Its amazing.


I don't have it anymore.. Lol


----------



## Rob.harmon

jaizei said:


> Even if you are joking and trying to be funny, this has no place on this forum.


I meant I hate Mexican! Like the food!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I don't have it anymore.. Lol


You suck Is. You're gonna be so pissed when the movie is amazing you have to read the book AFTER the film.


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> I meant I hate Mexican! Like the food!


I knew that.  I do stuff like that allllll the time. Proofreading!


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> I knew that.  I do stuff like that allllll the time. Proofreading!


****. Now everyone thinks I'm a rascist ****


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO friend.

It is TGIF. Any fun things scheduled for this weekend??


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't, Buttercup.


----------



## bouaboua

I need to go get my morning coffee across street from that Starbucks. I still waking up at 4:00 am this morning.


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO friend.
> 
> It is TGIF. Any fun things scheduled for this weekend??


Good morning! Not much. My friend is in town so we might go to lunch or something tomorrow.


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> I don't, Buttercup.


So create something. Or chat here can count as fun too. 

Am I right??


----------



## T33's Torts

@tortoisetime565, you gonna go see The Giver? They changed it SOOO much!


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> So create something. Or chat here can count as fun too.
> 
> Am I right??


No, I was talking about:



Rob.harmon said:


> ****. Now everyone thinks I'm a rascist ****


----------



## Rob.harmon

Has anyone tried cuatros leches icecream????


----------



## T33's Torts

Nope. You could share with me though....


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Nope. You could always share with me though....


Gas is expensive. Sorry


----------



## T33's Torts

Fiiiiinnnneee! I'm satisfied with my malted crunch anyway!


----------



## Telid

Rob.harmon said:


> Gas is expensive. Sorry


And I would walk 500miles...


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> No, I was talking about:


? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## bouaboua

Telid said:


> And I would walk 500miles...


This is love and dedication! ! ! !


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


Rob's old post.


----------



## T33's Torts

Wouldn't it be easier for me to just go to the grocery store?


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> Wouldn't it be easier for me to just go to the grocery store?


Probably, but then I couldn't make bad references to cheesy songs.


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> Probably, but then I couldn't make bad references to cheesy songs.


Ah, got it.


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Wouldn't it be easier for me to just go to the grocery store?


Dislike now


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> Dislike now


Shhh... . 


*rolleyes*


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Shhh... .
> 
> 
> *rolleyes*


.


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> .


,


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> @tortoisetime565, you gonna go see The Giver? They changed it SOOO much!


I know. It looks awful!


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> I know. It looks awful!


I'm gonna watch it anyways. Hahaha.


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> I'm gonna watch it anyways. Hahaha.


Bad Tiff! Stop promoting their making of bad movies!


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> Bad Tiff! Stop promoting their making of bad movies!


Oh well! The TFIOS movie was almost as good as the book!


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> I'm gonna watch it anyways. Hahaha.


Ditto here. Lol


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO friend.
> 
> It is TGIF. Any fun things scheduled for this weekend??


Morning Sir  no major plans, just doing more work on the house


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yay I got paid! So did Uncle Sam... 

I didn't read the last 200 posts, anything I need to catch up on?


----------



## T33's Torts

Kim you killed chat!


----------



## T33's Torts

Is me all by myself? I just had one of the worstest dinner experiences ever. Stupid peoples.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh really tiff? What happened?


----------



## T33's Torts

Ah, by friend's dad owns a restaurant and he was like, "Yeah, you should totally come try it!" And I made it clear that I don't really eat animals, and he goes, "He has vegetarian meals!" So 20 minutes later, us and a few friends are at this restaurant in the middle of nowhere and I kid you not he says, "So you want a vegetarian dish…. Chicken salad? _Or they can substitute it with beef or fish._"


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh really? How interesting. But, its not the first time that's happened to us, you remember?


----------



## T33's Torts

Ummm, yeah. Mr Spray Paint made me vegetarian meatballs…


----------



## T33's Torts

I remember that! OMG, "They don't have any grain, so you can eat it right?"


----------



## T33's Torts

Btw, @Rob.harmon, if I was thinking clearly, that would've been enough of a sign…. but yeah. Fail.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh crap. Sibs you gave me the crazies again.  I thought I'd already gotten rid of them!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Yay I got paid! So did Uncle Sam...
> 
> I didn't read the last 200 posts, anything I need to catch up on?


Let's see…Rob needs to brush up on his proof reading/editing skills, so folks won't think of him as a “racist asterisk", Monica is somewhere in Oklahoma and she has a new shirt, Steven is on 4:00am time getting coffee not at Starbucks, Tiffany doesn't have to work weekends, “so she can be young" Abdulla got a heavy rain on vacation… and I'm rooting for the chargers tonight because of how much I dislike the seachickens and how fun it was when the 49'ers played them in that Super Bowl something like 15 yrs ago.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hey tiff! We can chat! Lol


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> and I'm rooting for the chargers tonight because of how much I dislike the seachickens and how fun it was when the 49'ers played them in that Super Bowl something like 15 yrs ago.


Ken! I'm a Chargers fan, but go Seachickens!!!!! And we're calling him Buttercup.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> Hey tiff! We can chat! Lol


Hiiiiii Issy.  If you want I can go grab a tie for your other thread. I really don't mind, besides that I'm currently wearing polka dotty tights under shorts (not to mention the turtle tshirt).


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Hiiiiii Issy.  If you want I can go grab a tie for your other thread. I really don't mind, besides that I'm currently wearing polka dotty tights under shorts (not to mention the turtle tshirt).


A tie for my other thread? What? 
Get a new kik so we can instant message.


----------



## T33's Torts

tortoisetime565 said:


> A tie for my other thread? What?
> Get a new kik so we can instant message.


Kik won't load on my phone.  And I'm more than a little irritated. Keep up Is! Your personal promotion thread.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Since we're talking movies, everyone has seen, “Cool Hand Luke" with Paul Newman right?


----------



## T33's Torts

I think so. I don't remember.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Kik won't load on my phone.  And I'm more than a little irritated. Keep up Is! Your personal promotion thread.


Ah yes. Lol. Get a new phone! So we can talk alllllllll day!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Taylor just got a new phone. Galaxy S4 for $1.08. His kicked the bucket last night, so a cheap new one was needed STAT.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Taylor just got a new phone. Galaxy S4 for $1.08. His kicked the bucket last night, so a cheap new one was needed STAT.


I have the s4 too. Warning, it can be your best friend, or the most goddamn frustrating thing ever in the history of ever.


----------



## StarSapphire22

He wanted the S5 or the HTC One M8, but they were $100, and we just don't have that right now.


----------



## T33's Torts

The s5 is worse. Its still a 'work in progress'. Harry has that one and he says its almost unusable.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi buttercup.


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> Is me all by myself? I just had one of the worstest dinner experiences ever. Stupid peoples.


So come for a visit - you can meet the torts. Or more likely, I'm looking for jobs in socal again - so I might need your help in apt hunting.



T33's Torts said:


> I have the s4 too. Warning, it can be your best friend, or the most goddamn frustrating thing ever in the history of ever.


s5 baby!



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Let's see…Rob needs to brush up on his proof reading/editing skills, so folks won't think of him as a “racist asterisk", Monica is somewhere in Oklahoma and she has a new shirt, Steven is on 4:00am time getting coffee not at Starbucks, Tiffany doesn't have to work weekends, “so she can be young" Abdulla got a heavy rain on vacation… and I'm rooting for the chargers tonight because of how much I dislike the seachickens and how fun it was when the 49'ers played them in that Super Bowl something like 15 yrs ago.


"Racist Asterisk" sounds hilarious awesome.


----------



## T33's Torts

Does your phone suck as much as Hazz's? Or is he proving that he's an epic fail?


----------



## mike taylor

Poor buttercup so misunderstood!


----------



## Telid

mike taylor said:


> Poor buttercup so misunderstood!


Because it's actually a Hyacinth. Getting those two mixed up, tsk tsk!


----------



## mike taylor

So how was your day tiff?


----------



## Rob.harmon

mike taylor said:


> So how was your day tiff?


Pretty good. You?


----------



## Elohi

Sweetest picture ever. Too bad J wasn't wearing her TMNT shirt.


----------



## Rob.harmon

JZ and Beyoncé are getting divorced. 
She's all mine!


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> JZ and Beyoncé are getting divorced.
> She's all mine!


Hey, I think issy has dibs on her.


----------



## Elohi

Geez buttercup, that totally isn't demeaning or anything. Yeeeeeeesh


----------



## T33's Torts

Elohi said:


> Geez buttercup, that totally isn't demeaning or anything. Yeeeeeeesh


IKR


----------



## Rob.harmon

Elohi said:


> Geez buttercup, that totally isn't demeaning or anything. Yeeeeeeesh


Errrrp. Sorry about that haha


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi guys!


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Hi guys!


What do you want?


----------



## T33's Torts

Rob.harmon said:


> What do you want?


Ice cream!


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Ice cream!


Same. But I had some earlier and I'm trying to be healthier..::


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> What! Are you living in a cave?



No, but I am guessing it has a limited area. Just like here we have a place called Taco John's that is awesome, but I would bet in your cave you don't have it.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Taco Johns is good!



I agree!! It gets my vote as number one.


----------



## Jacqui

The fog tonight is really thick, but when (and if) you can see the moon it's gorgeous.


----------



## G-stars

Wish I could see. Stuck in a building working.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm going to bed now


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm going to bed now


Good night!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good morning!


----------



## Reptilelove

Good morning all! Last night i came home from my week holiday, my torts seemed happy to see me!....and then went straight to sleep! Anyway its my party tomorrow and i have nothing sorted


----------



## Abdulla6169

Reptilelove said:


> Good morning all! Last night i came home from my week holiday, my torts seemed happy to see me!....and then went straight to sleep! Anyway its my party tomorrow and i have nothing sorted


Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

Anyone want Lemon Soda?


It stings a little when you drink it, and I love that lemony tang  i especially like that acidic feeling you get when drinking it.


----------



## bouaboua

A Torts's friend just send me this photo below. 




Is this a Leo or what? But so sad because judging by the photo, this is a W/C Leo that just "imported" by under water channel. you can see the packaging material still scatter around. 

By Law: All tortoise are protected animal in China, no import and export allow.

How the hacked this poor Leo get to China? I'm sad and I'm mad.


----------



## sibi

Ashes said:


> Hmmm.... I'd have to see - I think I got the girly girl type and if I told her to pick up a worm? She would look at me like I'm nuts. lol.
> 
> It was hard taking her to school today. She's at a new school this year and she wants me to take her inside because she's nervous.... They line up in the gym and she hadn't had to yet so she was a little scared (today is her 3rd day).....  I don't like seeing her like that - usually she's so outgoing and social.... I've never seen her nervous around people...... *sigh*




Aww...I know how you feel. When your kid seems vulnerable, we as moms want to be able to make it all better . She'll be fine. It's just an adjustment, a change. I don't like change either.


----------



## sibi

Rob.harmon said:


> View attachment 91993
> but you're
> I want all these albino turtles



Buttercup , since when did you incorporate Tiff's pic in your avatar?


Rob.harmon said:


> ****. Now everyone thinks I'm a rascist ****



No, because you explained yourself, but you've got to think before you type


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Buttercup , since when did you incorporate Tiff's pic in your avatar?
> 
> 
> No, because you explained yourself, but you've got to think before you type


Don't let those kids bothering you. Those are the act of little boy.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Let's see…Rob needs to brush up on his proof reading/editing skills, so folks won't think of him as a “racist asterisk", Monica is somewhere in Oklahoma and she has a new shirt, Steven is on 4:00am time getting coffee not at Starbucks, Tiffany doesn't have to work weekends, “so she can be young" Abdulla got a heavy rain on vacation… and I'm rooting for the chargers tonight because of how much I dislike the seachickens and how fun it was when the 49'ers played them in that Super Bowl something like 15 yrs ago.



Thanks old friend for excluding me in the summery chat


----------



## sibi

bouaboua said:


> A Torts's friend just send me this photo below.
> 
> View attachment 92064
> 
> 
> Is this a Leo or what? But so sad because judging by the photo, this is a W/C Leo that just "imported" by under water channel. you can see the packaging material still scatter around.
> 
> By Law: All tortoise are protected animal in China, no import and export allow.
> 
> How the hacked this poor Leo get to China? I'm sad and I'm mad.



That really makes me sad. If it's in China , I bet it will be supper for someone


----------



## sibi

Good morning everyone! I was feeling a little sick yesterday. My lungs hurt a bit  I hope I'm not coming down with a cold or infection. I took some zinc as a precaution.

Steven, are you still there? I really don't want to do a soliloquy again.


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> That really makes me sad. If it's in China , I bet it will be supper for someone


No. no one in China will eat that. 

That beautiful Leopard will be someone's bragging right. Not a meal for sure.


----------



## sibi

bouaboua said:


> No. no one in China will eat that.
> 
> That beautiful Leopard will be someone's bragging right. Not a meal for sure.



I hope not. I bet the Leo is really scared, and I hope they know how to care for it.


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Good morning everyone! I was feeling a little sick yesterday. My lungs hurt a bit  I hope I'm not coming down with a cold or infection. I took some zinc as a precaution.
> 
> Steven, are you still there? I really don't want to so a soliloquy again.


I'm here Sylvia. 

I hope that just caused by stress not sickness. And it is Saturday morning, Take easy, nothing need to be rush or hurry.


----------



## bouaboua

I think they do. This must be a "special Order". Someone just don't want to rise one from the young and wait 50 years to own a size of Leopard ike that.

Everyone try to be instant. Get rich or get a giant Leopard.


----------



## sibi

bouaboua said:


> I'm here Sylvia.
> 
> I hope that just caused by stress not sickness. And it is Saturday morning, Take easy, nothing need to be rush or hurry.



It's just that having a tube to breath from 24/7 is a hazard cause of bacteria. I clean the nose part often, but it's beginning to irritate my nose too. Oh well.


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> It's just that having a tube to breathe from 24/7 is a hazard cause of bacteria. I clean the nose part often, but it's beginning to irritate my nose too. Oh well.


You think you need to go check-in with a Doctor?? 

Your description of your condition scared me.......


----------



## sibi

Got to get some coffee in me.

Is Noel around? This is her day off. If I were her, I'd be still sleeping Haha


----------



## sibi

bouaboua said:


> You think you need to go check-in with a Doctor??
> 
> Your description of your condition scared me.......



Oh, I don't know if you know it, but I have to use oxygen 24/7. I have an oxygen concentrator at home that I use.


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Oh, I don't know if you know it, but I have to use oxygen 24/7. I have an oxygen concentrator at home that I use.


No.....Sorry!! I don't know that. Why is that?? That must be tough........You sounded so up beat most of the time. I said most of the time. This is the only time that I saw you complain about you physical condition. 

Oh......I'm sorry. Are you use to it already??

After my cancel chemo treatment, I have some "condition" may with me for the rest of my life. I kinda use to it. I have to. I think you are the same.


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Got to get some coffee in me.
> 
> Is Noel around? This is her day off. If I were her, I'd be still sleeping Haha


Noel need to sleep-in. That superwoman need to be normal at least two day out of a week.

Do enjoy your coffee...


----------



## sibi

Thanks Steven. Yes, coffee is good! I'm getting use to it, but there's always the fear of infection of the lungs. I need to be tested to see if I inherited my mother's disease which claimed her life. The disease is terminal. But, I haven't been tested yet. I have an order for blood work to do, but they also want to test for thyroid , and A1c (sugar). So, I figured I have a couple of months before I see my specialist again. No real rush. If I have the disease, it will still be there in a couple of months


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Thanks Steven. Yes, coffee is good! I'm getting use to it, but there's always the fear of infection of the lungs. I need to be tested to see if I inherited my mother's disease which claimed her life. The disease is terminal. But, I haven't been tested yet. I have an order for blood work to do, but they also want to test for thyroid , and A1c (sugar). So, I figured I have a couple of months before I see my specialist again. No real rush. If I have the disease, it will still be there in a couple of months


Hahaha......You have a nice sense of humor. That is a good way to deal with it.

I'm sorry to hear of your condition. 

My sickness makes me humble and realized how limited we are.


----------



## sibi

Steven, are you from Taiwan ? My experience with Taiwanese people have been great! They are so friendly and trusting . I love them as a people!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Time to go to bed now. I woke up at 4:00 AM this morning due to the jet-leg. I'm tired. 

Good day you all TFO people. Have a good Saturday and great weekend.


----------



## sibi

Hey, my hubby sent me this link. You need to check this out!!!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=685213361572333


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Steven, are you from Taiwan ? My experience with Taiwanese people have been great! They are so friendly and trusting . I love them as a people!!!


Yes. I'm from Taiwan. Immigrated to US over 30 years now. I have to say not all Taiwanese are nice. but I think that apply to any country, any race. 

Thank you for your comment about Taiwanese. I'm honored.


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Hey, my hubby sent me this link. You need to check this out!!!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=685213361572333



I will check-it out when I come back to US. Chinese Gov blocked the access of facebook on internet in China. 

Thanks and Good night.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning guys. Its going to be a busy dad here for me!


----------



## sibi

tortoisetime565 said:


> Morning guys. Its going to be a busy dad here for me!



Morning. Issy, check out the fb link I just posted.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> No, but I am guessing it has a limited area. Just like here we have a place called Taco John's that is awesome, but I would bet in your cave you don't have it.


You're right! We don't have one .


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> Good morning.


----------



## sibi

Morning Tiff. Checkout the fb link I posted.


----------



## lisa127

Good morning everyone. I really should go back to bed. As usual, I could not sleep last night. This has to stop.


----------



## tortoisetime565

sibi said:


> Morning. Issy, check out the fb link I just posted.


I saw that! Its so funny! I saw one where they put a rap song to it! Hahaha!


----------



## Ashes

Morning all! Just got back from the doctor. My ears were hurting pretty bad (has been an ongoing problem in my life). So I have a Eustachian tube dysfunction and have to use nose drops to hopefully clear it up in the next 6-8 weeks - if not....... I have to get ear tubes AGAIN to drain the fluid. Ugh I hate surgery and god knows I can't afford it right now..... 

Anyway - @sibi - yeah, when I picked her up she was totally fine. It's only when she gets dropped off.... She'll be super confident soon enough.  she's such a great girl..... Here's her with her new glasses that she was SO excited to get (we were at the zoo for her bday - and they even gave her transition lenses lol):


----------



## lisa127

Ashes said:


> Morning all! Just got back from the doctor. My ears were hurting pretty bad (has been an ongoing problem in my life). So I have a Eustachian tube dysfunction and have to use nose drops to hopefully clear it up in the next 6-8 weeks - if not....... I have to get ear tubes AGAIN to drain the fluid. Ugh I hate surgery and god knows I can't afford it right now.....
> 
> Anyway - @sibi - yeah, when I picked her up she was totally fine. It's only when she gets dropped off.... She'll be super confident soon enough.  she's such a great girl..... Here's her with her new glasses that she was SO excited to get (we were at the zoo for her bday - and they even gave her transition lenses lol):
> View attachment 92087


She is a beautiful little girl!

I have always had ear problems as well. I don't know what it is that makes certain people have these problems. Hope you feel better soon and won't end up needing tubes!


----------



## sibi

Ashes said:


> Morning all! Just got back from the doctor. My ears were hurting pretty bad (has been an ongoing problem in my life). So I have a Eustachian tube dysfunction and have to use nose drops to hopefully clear it up in the next 6-8 weeks - if not....... I have to get ear tubes AGAIN to drain the fluid. Ugh I hate surgery and god knows I can't afford it right now.....
> 
> Anyway - @sibi - yeah, when I picked her up she was totally fine. It's only when she gets dropped off.... She'll be super confident soon enough.  she's such a great girl..... Here's her with her new glasses that she was SO excited to get (we were at the zoo for her bday - and they even gave her transition lenses lol):
> View attachment 92087



She is really cute! She'll be fine. Btw, if you buy one of those nose cleaners, and keep the nose clean with saline solution, I bet the problems with the ears will go away.


----------



## Telid

Ashes said:


> Morning all! Just got back from the doctor. My ears were hurting pretty bad (has been an ongoing problem in my life). So I have a Eustachian tube dysfunction and have to use nose drops to hopefully clear it up in the next 6-8 weeks - if not....... I have to get ear tubes AGAIN to drain the fluid. Ugh I hate surgery and god knows I can't afford it right now.....
> 
> Anyway - @sibi - yeah, when I picked her up she was totally fine. It's only when she gets dropped off.... She'll be super confident soon enough.  she's such a great girl..... Here's her with her new glasses that she was SO excited to get (we were at the zoo for her bday - and they even gave her transition lenses lol):
> View attachment 92087


Something, something, snowman...


----------



## sibi

Well, my tort's shed is all painted. I've got to do some small touch-ups. Then, I'm Gonna do some cosmetic work on the walls. When it's done, i'll take pics of it. The only thing I have to do is get the floors done. I bought tiles, but I'm looking into getting heated floors. That must be done before the cold comes here (around mid-late October ).


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> Something, something, snowman...


Do you want to melt a snowman....


----------



## Rob.harmon

sibi said:


> Buttercup , since when did you incorporate Tiff's pic in your avatar?
> 
> 
> No, because you explained yourself, but you've got to think before you type


Tiffs picture isn't my avatar?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ken has High Holy Bacon Sunday...but Saturday is D-Day! (donut day!)


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Well, my tort's shed is all painted. I've got to do some small touch-ups. Then, I'm Gonna do some cosmetic work on the walls. When it's done, i'll take pics of it. The only thing I have to do is get the floors done. I bought tiles, but I'm looking into getting heated floors. That must be done before the cold comes here (around mid-late October ).



Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> You're right! We don't have one .



When we were in the semi, I would see all these chain places I had heard others talking about, but we never got the chance to stop and try them (hard to find semi parking).


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning Jacqui!


----------



## T33's Torts

The sun is so sunny!


----------



## T33's Torts

Its hot and I just worked my @ss off doing tort yard work trying to finish before the buy sully wakes up. 93 degrees and its only 10.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In that all their humans are home, Karen just announced to the cats that today is, “Caturday"! See why I love this woman?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yes today is the day of cats. Stray cats have decided my yard is fun to use as a toilet and I'm less than thrilled.


----------



## StarSapphire22

This new donut place opened up up here...grand opening was yesterday...they're a block from our apartment and OMG BEST DONUTS I HAVE EVER HAD. Apparently they are a franchise...I think this might be that place in Texas where I had my first kolaches and the amazing donut holes. I am beyond excited.

Edit: it's not. I just remembered that place was called Southern Maid Donuts. These donuts were still fricking amazing though.


----------



## taza

T33's Torts said:


> The sun is so sunny!


I wish it was here, its been cold and cloudy for a couple of weeks, my poor babies haven't been able to go outside.


----------



## T33's Torts

taza said:


> I wish it was here, its been cold and cloudy for a couple of weeks, my poor babies haven't been able to go outside.


I can't do any work when its so hot out!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Giving Taylor (who does not, will not eat fruits or veggies) instructions on buying food for Littlefoot over the phone is kindof hilarious.

You want me to get what?! Well what the heck does that look like?! They're ALL green and leafy!!! Radicchio...that's red right? Yes, I know what a cabbage looks like...I don't see it. Oh, here it is. I thought radicchio was leafy.


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL! Stupid me was like, "Wait... if he doesn't eat fruits or veggies... what does he eat??"


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> LOL! Stupid me was like, "Wait... if he doesn't eat fruits or veggies... what does he eat??"


 
Carbs (bread, pasta, potatoes, etc.), meat, cheese, peanut butter, chocolate. Those are his staples. He'll sometimes eat spinach if its in a pasta or something. Onions and tomatoes are also possible, if it's in a dish, but not on top of a sandwich or something. Broccoli, but only if it's covered in cheese. He'll drink fruit juices, or fruit flavored things, but won't eat the fruit.


----------



## Ashes

So, Keira is gonna be my little nerd girl and I'm very happy with that - because that means she won't be like her daddy (that's a good thing lol). She came home yesterday and says "mom, I wanna play the violin!"  yay! I played it from 4th grade until I graduated high school so I can help her at home.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Carbs (bread, pasta, potatoes, etc.), meat, cheese, peanut butter, chocolate. Those are his staples. He'll sometimes eat spinach if its in a pasta or something. Onions and tomatoes are also possible, if it's in a dish, but not on top of a sandwich or something. Broccoli, but only if it's covered in cheese. He'll drink fruit juices, or fruit flavored things, but won't eat the fruit.


I'm not a fruit girl. I'm a veggie girl.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashes said:


> So, Keira is gonna be my little nerd girl and I'm very happy with that - because that means she won't be like her daddy (that's a good thing lol). She came home yesterday and says "mom, I wanna play the violin!"  yay! I played it from 4th grade until I graduated high school so I can help her at home.


Fun!


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> Fun!


I wanted to get back into it because I was starting to forget how to read music...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I love fruit! I had an overripe peach and gave half to Rosie. I'll let her eat her fill. She loooves peaches, more than Mazuri!

Stretch that neck




Biiig bite




Tongue pic!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Notice how her front top scute looks like a paw print?


----------



## Ashes

RosieRedfoot said:


> Notice how her front top scute looks like a paw print?


I love that!!!


----------



## Telid

Ashes said:


> I love that!!!


Seconded.
Also, the love of peaches.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi.


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> Hi.


Hey


----------



## Ashes

I'm actually a semi happy girl today.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashes said:


> I'm actually a semi happy girl today.


Good for you Ashley!


----------



## Ashes

So, I bought my wedding band back in May. I left it at the jewelry store to be stored because I didn't want to bring it home. Well the more I looked at it, the more I didn't like how it looked with my engagement ring. So I had asked them to get me an estimate on how much it would be to make an engagement band to match the wedding band. Well since they didn't really have anything to semi match it (it was a one of a kind - go figure), they'd have to custom make one...... $2800. 

Um..... yeah, can't afford that. So I went back today to look at other options. They agreed the return my other wedding band I bought and waive the restocking fee if I found something else I wanted. Well I'll be darned - I found THE wedding set I've always wanted (the WHOLE set) for as much as it cost me for the band alone. AND they are going to transfer my engagement diamond to the new one (so that saved me a little money on it). So - happy girl!! Wanna see??


----------



## bouaboua

Have you seen a big Leopard Tortoise like this before??




A Torts's Friend send me this photo yesterday.......


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Have you seen a big Leopard Tortoise like this before??
> 
> View attachment 92134
> 
> 
> A Torts's Friend send me this photo yesterday.......


Have you posted this elsewhere on the forum? This picture blows my mind and saddens me.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Have you posted this elsewhere on the forum? This picture blows my mind and saddens me.


I did.......It was earlier this morning. few page back in this thread.

I'm very up-set because someone's bragging right make this beautiful specimen lost his nature home. No one in China know how to breed Leopard yet so I know this W/C Leopard are not for breeding program. SOmeone in China just have too much money to buy what ever they want. Sad too.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hello ! Today was a good day. We went to Kletterwald (forest climb), so there was an area where you put the hook on, hold the line, and then slide down the metal rope. It looked like this: This isn't a photo of me, just clarifying how it's done !





I go down the line no problem. My hand can't catch the line. I face the other side. Moving really quickly toward the stopping point. A tree is located there. I'm moving quickly. I hit the tree. The back of my head is hurt, so is part of my arm. A thought came in mind: "I think I broke my brain" LOL. Then I go eat lunch, and meet a very nice person called Lina , the daughter of a very dear friend of my father's, the day was very good. We are now in Speyer, Germany. I feel very good now!


----------



## bouaboua

RosieRedfoot said:


> I love fruit! I had an overripe peach and gave half to Rosie. I'll let her eat her fill. She loooves peaches, more than Mazuri!
> 
> Stretch that neck
> 
> View attachment 92121
> 
> 
> Biiig bite
> 
> View attachment 92122
> 
> 
> Tongue pic!
> 
> View attachment 92123


I went to a Torts's friend's house yesterday. This is my Friend's "Big Ma Ma". 

I hope you may like it.


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello ! Today was a good day. We went to Kletterwald (forest climb), so there was an area where you put the hook on, hold the line, and then slide down the metal rope. It looked like this: This isn't a photo of me, just clarifying how it's done !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I go down the line no problem. My hand can't catch the line. I face the other side. Moving really quickly toward the stopping point. A tree is located there. I'm moving quickly. I hit the tree. The back of my head is hurt, so is part of my arm. A thought came in mind: "I think I broke my brain" LOL. Then I go eat lunch, and meet a very nice person called Lina , the daughter of a very dear friend of my father's, the day was very good. We are now in Speyer, Germany. I feel very good now!



Looks like fun.............

I may not bust my head open but may pee my pants. Hahahahahaha! ! ! ! !


----------



## sibi

Hi guys. Well, I did it this time. I fell trying to pick up one of my torts, and hit my left side of my chest. Ouch! I'm in the ER now and was just gi en some pain meds. I think I may have cracked a rib or two. I'm just too old for this crap!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Hi guys. Well, I did it this time. I fell trying to pick up one of my torts, and hit my left side of my chest. Ouch! I'm in the ER now and was just gi en some pain meds. I think I may have cracked a rib or two. I'm just too old for this crap!


Aww, thats sad  Sending my best wishes from Germany!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Hi guys. Well, I did it this time. I fell trying to pick up one of my torts, and hit my left side of my chest. Ouch! I'm in the ER now and was just gi en some pain meds. I think I may have cracked a rib or two. I'm just too old for this crap!


Oh no Sylvia!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I love it Ashley! Its perfect!


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> I did.......It was earlier this morning. few page back in this thread.
> 
> I'm very up-set because someone's bragging right make this beautiful specimen lost his nature home. No one in China know how to breed Leopard yet so I know this W/C Leopard are not for breeding program. SOmeone in China just have too much money to buy what ever they want. Sad too.


I think she means if you posted somewhere else in the forum. Like maybe in the leopard section, talking about how it might have happened? Post it in the leopard section & see if you can contact the Chinese government agency that is responsible for things like this- we need all torts that are in Africa to _stay_ there


----------



## T33's Torts

AbdullaAli said:


> I think she means if you posted somewhere else in the forum. Like maybe in the leopard section, talking about how it might have happened? Post it in the leopard section & see if you can contact the Chinese government agency that is responsible for things like this- we need all torts that are in Africa to _stay_ there


She's saying she'd seen it before, he posted it this morning.


----------



## T33's Torts

Plus there isn't much they can do about that sort of thing. Its sad, but its quite the part of economy, it'd be hard to outlaw.


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Hi guys. Well, I did it this time. I fell trying to pick up one of my torts, and hit my left side of my chest. Ouch! I'm in the ER now and was just gi en some pain meds. I think I may have cracked a rib or two. I'm just too old for this crap!



OMG!! Sylvia....I'm so sorry to hear that. No age are right or OK to have cracked rib. It is a major OUCH....

Now you really have to take easy. I hope they get you a nice looking Doctor like Mike Rowe.


----------



## MichiganFrog

sibi said:


> Hi guys. Well, I did it this time. I fell trying to pick up one of my torts, and hit my left side of my chest. Ouch! I'm in the ER now and was just gi en some pain meds. I think I may have cracked a rib or two. I'm just too old for this crap!


Yes, no more tortoise lifting for Sibi! Sitting here in the ER, I'm thinking we're going to have to start hosing them instead of soaking them...


----------



## T33's Torts

MichiganFrog said:


> Yes, no more tortoise lifting for Sibi! Sitting here in the ER, I'm thinking we're going to have to start hosing them instead of soaking them...


Or you could be a great hubby and do it for her!


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> I think she means if you posted somewhere else in the forum. Like maybe in the leopard section, talking about how it might have happened? Post it in the leopard section & see if you can contact the Chinese government agency that is responsible for things like this- we need all torts that are in Africa to _stay_ there


Maybe I should. 

But Chinese Gov are somehow behind it in some ways. If any Government official are really following their own law. This will not happen. 


Greed and corruption.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ashley the pic is showing a broken link? 

I just realized how much Rosie has grown! Holy cow... Her baby-ish features are gone. 

Would upload a picture but says server error. 


I wish she had less pyramiding. I keep her humid but not wet and feed a variety of foods as recommended. Hoping once we get her into an outdoor enclosure for 80% of the year it can help prevent more from natural uv and weeds.


----------



## MichiganFrog

T33's Torts said:


> Or you could be a great hubby and do it for her!


Yeah, that would be great, if she'd only let me. ;-)
When you have a capable wife, sometimes it's hard for her to let go of the reigns of tortoise husbandry.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Here's the picture of when I got her vs today


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Maybe I should.
> 
> But Chinese Gov are somehow behind it in some ways. If any Government official are really following their own law. This will not happen.
> 
> 
> Greed and corruption.


I'd say at least report it, even though they won't do a thing -just contact them in any way and give all known information. I'm a very cautious person when it comes to the law, so that's why I recommend reporting. Illegal animal trade is part of China' economy, the govermant doesn't really benefit from it (It cannot pose taxes on illegal items), but stopping it is hard to fuel. They have shown some effort though, but they are wayyy behind in animal laws


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> I'd say at least report it, even though they won't do a thing -just contact them in any way and give all known information. I'm a very cautious person when it comes to the law, so that's why I recommend reporting. Illegal animal trade is part of China' economy, the govermant doesn't really benefit from it (It cannot pose taxes on illegal items), but stopping it is hard to fuel. They have shown some effort though, but they are wayyy behind in animal laws


Oh! They do.......Profited big time from it. On the table and/or under the table.

You got caught. They put you behind bars. You have two way to get out. 1. pay the fined. But they set the fined so high that way 2 will be cheaper. 

So way 2 is: bribe you way out. One way or the other. they get you (money).

So why risk?? demand.......for bragging right. I have, you don't. I can afford, you can't. I have channel, you don't. This is how it operated.


----------



## T33's Torts

How has work been Steven?


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> How has work been Steven?


Hello Tiff. Work been good. Thank you for asking. 

Nothing excited this weekend?


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Oh! They do.......Profited big time from it. On the table and/or under the table.
> 
> You got caught. They put you behind bars. You have two way to get out. 1. pay the fined. But they set the fined so high that way 2 will be cheaper.
> 
> So way 2 is: bribe you way out. One way or the other. they get you (money).
> 
> So why risk?? demand.......for bragging right. I have, you don't. I can afford, you can't. I have channel, you don't. This is how it operated.


Thanks for clearing it up for me


----------



## T33's Torts

bouaboua said:


> Hello Tiff. Work been good. Thank you for asking.
> 
> Nothing excited this weekend?


Nope. I'm coloring and pushing Issy's patience.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, between you and Maggie, I may need to get a gulf stream and hire a pilot. Lol.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Nope. I'm coloring and pushing Issy's patience.


When I read this I thought you meant you were _coloring_ Issy's patience,think its because I bumped my head?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry folks;

. Yes. I'm that good. BAMM!
$19.48 total price. Hahahaha.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm dealing with a "I-do-whatever-I-want" computer, and I'm going CrAzY!?!?!
And @Cowboy_Ken congrats!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's likely the best price I've payed. Normally I'll shoot for $32.00 total.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's likely the best price I've payed. Normally I'll shoot for $32.00 total.


I'm throwing my MVB away soon  I _might_ sell it away for like $25....


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Do you ever find they have a shorter lifespan from all the extra shipment? I had one from online last me only like 4 months but they did exchange it (was amazon).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Why are you tossing it out?


----------



## Abdulla6169

RosieRedfoot said:


> Do you ever find they have a shorter lifespan from all the extra shipment? I had one from online last me only like 4 months but they did exchange it (was amazon).


Maybe bad shipping? When its originally shipped nothing seems to go wrong?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Do you ever find they have a shorter lifespan from all the extra shipment? I had one from online last me only like 4 months but they did exchange it (was amazon).


I've only had one go out on me. It was soon to be replaced, so I thought nothing of it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Why are you tossing it out?


Too hot for the enclosure.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Also, is there a way to tell they've been used any previously? Other than a uv meter. Like who's to say they didn't use it for 6 months then sell it on the cheap? Not saying all eBay ones are this way, but after working in retail I saw how sketchy people can be.


----------



## Abdulla6169

RosieRedfoot said:


> Also, is there a way to tell they've been used any previously? Other than a uv meter. Like who's to say they didn't use it for 6 months then sell it on the cheap? Not saying all eBay ones are this way, but after working in retail I saw how sketchy people can be.


Get a UV meter, they might work for more than 6 months. Marketers want everything to be re-bought, just saying...


----------



## bouaboua

T33's Torts said:


> Nope. I'm coloring and pushing Issy's patience.


Sounds like fun. 

So! Keep on coloring and keep on pushing!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The one I got from amazon was like $40 and is lasting so far. *knock on wood*

I'll need to replace it this fall, but it should last longer. I'm hoping we can build her an outdoor pen this upcoming spring so she can be outside all next summer. It has to be highly dog proof since we have 2 big boys and all the neighbors have dogs too. So, solid walls around the base, fence under and on top, and probably electric fence/locks too. She loves it outside and I'd love to be able to let her enjoy outside natural light safely without me being eaten by mosquitoes! 

Hey Ken we had BLT's one day early. Nothing like thick sliced bacon, toasted sourdough, fresh lettuce and tomato, and a healthy dose of mayonnaise!


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> I love it Ashley! Its perfect!


Thank you!!


----------



## Ashes

RosieRedfoot said:


> Ashley the pic is showing a broken link?
> 
> I just realized how much Rosie has grown! Holy cow... Her baby-ish features are gone.
> 
> Would upload a picture but says server error.
> 
> 
> I wish she had less pyramiding. I keep her humid but not wet and feed a variety of foods as recommended. Hoping once we get her into an outdoor enclosure for 80% of the year it can help prevent more from natural uv and weeds.


Aww you couldn't see the pic??  here, lemme try again.... 


Is that better??


----------



## Abdulla6169

Sometimes the phone app shows a broken link, even though it usually works. It worked the first time


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> Aww you couldn't see the pic??  here, lemme try again....
> View attachment 92160
> 
> Is that better??


That ring is so nice, it was worth posting twice  Hey, that rhymes


----------



## Ashes

AbdullaAli said:


> That ring is so nice, it was worth posting twice  Hey, that rhymes


Haha thanks. I LOVE it.


----------



## T33's Torts

What are y'all doing tonight?


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> What are y'all doing tonight?


Just foruming & listen to music... I should go to sleep now


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> Haha thanks. I LOVE it.


Your welcome


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> What are y'all doing tonight?


Well, we are supposed to go to his sister in laws birthday party... At a bar. :/ we aren't drinking since we don't have the money, but will make an appearance. I haven't felt the greatest today. Stupid stomach ache. I hate bars, though....!

What about you?


----------



## Ashes

AbdullaAli said:


> Your welcome


Now I don't have a ring until Wednesday night, though.  lol.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> Now I don't have a ring until Wednesday night, though.  lol.


You'll have it soon... They just wanted to spend some time with it!


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashes said:


> Well, we are supposed to go to his sister in laws birthday party... At a bar. :/ we aren't drinking since we don't have the money, but will make an appearance. I haven't felt the greatest today. Stupid stomach ache. I hate bars, though....!
> 
> What about you?


Catching Fire and popcorn!!


----------



## Ashes

AbdullaAli said:


> You'll have it soon... They wanted to spend some time with it!


Lol I could've taken it tonight if I wasn't transferring my original diamond over to the new ring. I wanted to keep that because Brandon picked it out and that means a lot to me.


----------



## Ashes

T33's Torts said:


> Catching Fire and popcorn!!


Oh you lucky, lucky woman. I'm jealous. Keira's birthday party with my family is tomorrow. Gotta get ready for that in the morning. Made cupcakes tonight for it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Catching Fire and popcorn!!


Yay to movie Caturdays!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Watching amazing Spider-Man 2. 

Lovely ring Ashley!

Here's the ring I have picked out/want


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> Well, we are supposed to go to his sister in laws birthday party... At a bar. :/ we aren't drinking since we don't have the money, but will make an appearance. I haven't felt the greatest today. Stupid stomach ache. I hate bars, though....!
> 
> What about you?


Maybe your stomach aches are because of the gas build up in the GI tract, I had a stomach ache from that two days ago. Lots of soda, beans, and lentils do the trick, maybe Mexican (or another food type does it?)...


----------



## StarSapphire22

We had D-day this morning, then got a worked on chopping up greens for Littlefoot and putting bad leaves/scraps through the food processor for worms. Then we played Borderlands 2 with a friend for the afternoon/evening. Now we're going to get some dinner and watch Legend of Korra. Tomorrow we are getting stuff done for the wedding.


----------



## StarSapphire22

RosieRedfoot said:


> Watching amazing Spider-Man 2.
> 
> Lovely ring Ashley!
> 
> Here's the ring I have picked out/want
> 
> View attachment 92168


 
This looks similar to mine!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Can anyone recommend a cheap (or sort of cheap?) phone that works well?


----------



## mike taylor

Nice ring, you'll see everything has a way of working itself out . How is everything going guys and girls? Just fished getting my boat ready to go catch some catfish and frogs . Yummy!


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Nice ring, you'll see everything has a way of working itself out . How is everything going guys and girls? Just fished getting my boat ready to go catch some catfish and frogs . Yummy!


Everything is great!


----------



## mike taylor

Just got a new 600 gallon stock tank for my snappers . Going to set it up tomorrow . Have to dig a big hole and build a fince around it will post pictures as things move along.


----------



## Ashes

RosieRedfoot said:


> Watching amazing Spider-Man 2.
> 
> Lovely ring Ashley!
> 
> Here's the ring I have picked out/want
> 
> View attachment 92168


Thank you! That's very pretty as well!! 

I keep freaking out, though. I keep saying "where's my ring?!" when I realize it's gone.... Then it's like oh yeah... haha!!


----------



## mike taylor

AbdullaAli said:


> Everything is great!


So the zip line was fun? We have a lake with a zip line down the road loads of fun .


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> This looks similar to mine!


Are we twins now?!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Can anyone recommend a cheap (or sort of cheap?) phone that works well?


Heres a link to a website that offers the best prices, just dunno what to chose: http://uae.souq.com/ae-en/mobile-phone/l/


----------



## Ashes

AbdullaAli said:


> Maybe your stomach aches are because of the gas build up in the GI tract, I had a stomach ache from that two days ago. Lots of soda, beans, and lentils do the trick, maybe Mexican (or another food type does it?)...


Maybe. Everybody keeps saying "are you pregnant?!" No, guys. Jeez. Just ate something wrong. And I did make tacos last night so.... maybe it was something on that... I've realized I can't handle Mexican very well anymore...


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> So the zip line was fun? We have a lake with a zip line down the road loads of fun .


It was very fun  And I thought that thing was easy, until I ended up exhausted and my head hit a tree while zip lining down... At least I have a new experince to share, lol


----------



## StarSapphire22

This is my ring. https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net...=86547e44bf6bf2eeb34c8c4da83cdc89&oe=5475671A


----------



## mike taylor

AbdullaAli said:


> Maybe your stomach aches are because of the gas build up in the GI tract, I had a stomach ache from that two a ago. Lots of soda, beans, and lentils do the trick, maybe Mexican (or another food type does it?)...


He's saying to let out a big smelly fart Ashley! Haha abdulla ladies don't fart in the USA . They fluff!


----------



## mike taylor

Ashley you should let it build up and give ole hubby to be a Dutch oven . Haha


----------



## mike taylor

Well Mike I guess nobody wants to talk to you .


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah I guess you're right Mike .


----------



## mike taylor

You just had to talk about farts!


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah! It's funny!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> Maybe. Everybody keeps saying "are you pregnant?!" No, guys. Jeez. Just ate something wrong. And I did make tacos last night so.... maybe it was something on that... I've realized I can't handle Mexican very well anymore...


There is a herb I take and it works perfectly, I cant find it online. Go with a pill from the pharmacy... If I can find that herb, If do I'll post it here It's called melissa but it's not lemon balm...


----------



## sibi

Hi again. I don't have broken ribs, but my ribs took a beating! I'm all black and blue, and it really hurts to breathe. I was given pain med through IV, and my muscles were all bruised around the bri s. I can't lift anything, or bend over. But, at least it's not broken. I'm woozy and tired.


----------



## mike taylor

Well thats good yoy aren't broken . But you do need to take it easy . You go lay down and rest . Get a bag of frozen peas and put on your ribs and relax.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm probably covered in fleas now and I blame Issy.


----------



## mike taylor

You lay with dogs you wake up with fleas


----------



## sibi

mike taylor said:


> Well thats good yoy aren't broken . But you do need to take it easy . You go lay down and rest . Get a bag of frozen peas and put on your ribs and relax.



I don't think I could put a bag of frozen peas on my breast. It hurts like the dickens. Besides, my left arm is jacked up too.I'm cold, hurt, and tired. All I want to do til I ho to bed is chat here


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Hi again. I don't have broken ribs, but my ribs took a beating! I'm all black and blue, and it really hurts to breathe. I was given pain med through IV, and my muscles were all bruised around the bri s. I can't lift anything, or bend over. But, at least it's not broken. I'm woozy and tired.


I hope you feel better soon, I can't imagine what you feel right now... You are a strong-willed person, and you're through a hard time right now. But if there is one thing I know, it is that God is always with the patient. You are an amazing & admired person, I hope you recovery is easier than how you complete this chat. I am sending smiles all the way from Germany (which I know misses your company a lot).


----------



## mike taylor

Ten four! You don't want a frozen tit . Haha .


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I'm probably covered in fleas now and I blame Issy.



Why?


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> I hope you feel better soon, I can't imagine what you feel right now... You are a strong-willed person, and you're through a hard time right now. But if there is one thing I know, it is that God is always with the patient. You are an amazing & admired person, I hope you recovery is easier than how you complete this chat. I am sending smiles all the way from Germany (which I know misses your company a lot).



That was one of the sweetest things anyone has said to me! Thank you Abdullah


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Why?


I picked up a stray kitten who's super skinny and sad looking.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Ten four! You don't want a frozen tit . Haha .


That'd definitely be weird!


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Ashley you should let it build up and give ole hubby to be a Dutch oven . Haha


Lmao wow!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> That was one of the sweetest things anyone has said to me! Thank you Abdullah


Your welcome, I hope you get well soon


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I picked up a stray kitten who's super skinny and sad looking.



Awwww. You know what they say, love hurts  A friend of mine found a tiny gulf coast turtle and brought it to me. I put him in a soak, he drank water, then I put him in some tall grass in the middle of the garden. My hubby blocked the area with cement blocks. Now, Mr. Newbugger had a beautiful garden of his own. I'll get some worms for him tomorrow.


----------



## mike taylor

Ashes said:


> Lmao wow!


Glad I made you laugh . But it's funny to run someone out if a deep sleep .


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm not even a cat person! So I'm gonna send her home with kimkim.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I'm not even a cat person! So I'm gonna send her home with kimkim.


At least you rescued her


----------



## tortdad

Hi all. My mother in law was in town for a few weeks but she left today. I just thought I would share a picture I my family with you guys.




0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## mike taylor

Nice looking family!


----------



## sibi

Kevin, your family look awesome! A man who shares his family photo with friends is okay in my book!


----------



## tortdad

Noah, my 3 year old, took his "super hero oath" today and swore to be good.





0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Kevin, your family look awesome! A man who shares his family photo with friends is okay in my book!


Family_ seems _to be something embarrassing these days, but can't anyone tell they're the best way to laugh & have fun!


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Noah, my 3 year old, took his "super hero oath" today and swore to be good.
> View attachment 92186
> View attachment 92187
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Definition of good: Does whatever his dad tells him to do .


----------



## sibi

tortdad said:


> Noah, my 3 year old, took his "super hero oath" today and swore to be good.
> View attachment 92186
> View attachment 92187
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)



He's adorable! I just love it when tots dress up in costumes, especially as superheroes. Nice!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Kevin! I love the buttman shirt.  The only cape I have is black and blood red.  One year my friend dressed up as a donkey's @ss... Oh the irony...


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Definition of good: Does whatever his dad tells him to do .


Edit: What superhero is he? Don't tell me his dad, or we will die from laughter  He is really awesome!


----------



## sibi

No


tortdad said:


> Noah, my 3 year old, took his "super hero oath" today and swore to be good.
> View attachment 92186
> View attachment 92187
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)



Noah favors your wife


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Noah favors your wife


Lucky kiddo looks like mom!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I was realizing that the deer I hit was right after a “deer crossing" sign. Why don't they have the deer crossings in more well lit, open areas where you'd see them coming?


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I was realizing that the deer I hit was right after a “deer crossing" sign. Why don't they have the deer crossings in more well lit, open areas where you'd see them coming?


I LOVE deer crossing signs! They look like prancing reindeer.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Why can't those deer have crosswalks and hit the button and wait for the hoof sign that it's clear to walk?


----------



## sibi

Good night folks. I'm beat, pardon the pun


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Night Sibi. Hope you sleep the night through.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Why can't those deer have crosswalks and hit the button and wait for the hoof sign that it's clear to walk?


That would be the perfect idea. Or at the least a flashing yellow light for when one wants to cross.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Night sibi! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I was realizing that the deer I hit was right after a “deer crossing" sign. Why don't they have the deer crossings in more well lit, open areas where you'd see them coming?


There are mountain gazelles next to our house in Abu Dhabi, so now this is my problem too... The signs made for them are awesome, but you won't find gazelles in the city of Abu Dhabi. Those gazalles are for a beautiful golf course, that is on a desert, on an island


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Good night folks. I'm beat, pardon the pun


Good night! Hope the torts don't bite


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That would be the perfect idea. Or at the least a flashing yellow light for when one wants to cross.


Or build a highway that goes above the forest... Why aren't they using our great ideas? We *should* be millionaires by now


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night! 5:25 am


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Everyone has been watching “The Professional Bullriders" tonight, right? Straight from Tulsa, Oklahoma.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummm…the PBR


----------



## mike taylor

No not tonight Ken watching sharks .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Watch the conclusion Sunday on cbssn. First event from the summer break.


----------



## T33's Torts

Tomorrow I'm gonna paint the room next to mine blue.


----------



## mike taylor

Sounds like self torture.


----------



## T33's Torts

I love painting! Pale blue and offish red.


----------



## tortdad

Good night all


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Solar FREAKING Roadways!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi Jessica.


----------



## Rob.harmon

i want this turtle now!


----------



## T33's Torts

What's up with you and albino things?


----------



## Rob.harmon

they are cute.


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't mind most things but that scares me.


----------



## Rob.harmon

T33's Torts said:


> I don't mind most things but that scares me.


Same. But it doesn't scare me. It fills me with the warmth of gods grace


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm hungry!!


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> I love painting! Pale blue and offish red.



Tiff, make sure you have plenty ventilation. You and the baby need to be careful around paints and chemicals


----------



## sibi

Tiff, are you for real? You're still up, and hungry?


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning Tiff ans Sylvia. 

I hope none of you still up. Hahaha. 

Nothing to do in this afternoon.


----------



## lisa127

Good morning.


----------



## taza

Good Morning


----------



## mike taylor

Morning! This is what I see!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Just need these overpasses for animals:


----------



## T33's Torts

sibi said:


> Tiff, are you for real? You're still up, and hungry?


It's a pretty common thing.


----------



## Ashes

Morning all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I feel much better after reading this...

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/kitch...th-robotics-1.2737329?cmp=rss&partner=skygrid


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I feel much better after reading this...
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/kitch...th-robotics-1.2737329?cmp=rss&partner=skygrid


Well that's good to know. lol.


----------



## StarSapphire22

So, we liked that donut shop so much, Taylor's going to go get a dozen. LOL


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> So, we liked that donut shop so much, Taylor's going to go get a dozen. LOL


Share, maybe?


----------



## StarSapphire22

We each get six! Not all in one sitting, obviously...though I can't guarantee that mine will make it until tomorrow morning.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Bring me some! 

Thinking I may join in the purple hair club next hair dye trip. Soo after this wedding we're going to in a month.


----------



## StarSapphire22

RosieRedfoot said:


> Bring me some!
> 
> Thinking I may join in the purple hair club next hair dye trip. Soo after this wedding we're going to in a month.



Do it!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey Jess! 5 days!


----------



## StarSapphire22

T33's Torts said:


> Hey Jess! 5 days!



SHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

So we got our donuts. 4 of my 6 were blueberry (my FAVORITE). Well, like I said, this place has been open 2 days, so they're still ironing out kinks and training people in. All 4 of my blueberry donuts weren't done all the way through. Like, the outside was done, and then it was just gooey batter on the inside....completely inedible. I'm heartbroken!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning tort family  Happy Sunday!


----------



## mike taylor

Well my youngest son out fished me!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning tort family  Happy Sunday!


Morning Noel!


----------



## mike taylor

I'm not Noel but good morning anyway.


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Well my youngest son out fished me!


Hahahaha!!


----------



## T33's Torts

That sucks Jess. I'm having a banana and some cereal.


----------



## T33's Torts

Charlie's been staring at one spot of the wall for 5 minutes... Any ideas? Ghosts in the walls? Or rats?


----------



## mike taylor

T33's Torts said:


> Hahahaha!!


Its ok i'm happy he can clean them . Who is laughing now! ?


----------



## T33's Torts

I like my fish in a tank.


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Charlie's been staring at one spot of the wall for 5 minutes... Any ideas? Ghosts in the walls? Or rats?


Maybe he doesn't like the wall's color, lol


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Jess can you take them back for an exchange? 

Here's how I think I want to do my hair:


----------



## T33's Torts

I like that Kim! Although I would do the lighter shade as the underlaying color.


----------



## Elohi

I'm either going to have to remove of people as friends or stay off fb until this Michael Brown stuff does down. I can't handle the racist BS in seeing from some old friends in Missouri. Makes me sick.


----------



## sibi

T33's Torts said:


> It's a pretty common thing.



Hungry, yes. Late night, not lately


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> We each get six! Not all in one sitting, obviously...though I can't guarantee that mine will make it until tomorrow morning.



Better watch that you may not get into your wedding dress


----------



## Abdulla6169

I found 2 start tortoises for $122.52 online (an hour away from me). Think they mat be WC? These are laws regarding importation of tortoises:
"
The decree includes a second list of domesticated animals that can be imported for commercial purposes if the ministry's conditions are met.
This includes pets such as hamsters and guinea pigs, as well as grouse, partridge, pheasant and other game birds.
Kangaroos, gazelles, camels, llamas, several types of deer, ostriches, parrots, tortoises, iguana and small pythons may also be imported by commercial establishments.
Each shipment must be accompanied by a veterinary health certificate, a certificate of origin and a certificate issued under the Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species (Cites).
"- The National Newspaper.
the cheap price of the tortoise makes me wonder if it's WC, but I know no one here will pay $500 for a tortoise...


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi everyone.


----------



## juli11

Hey guys I'm back from Sweden. 7 days only with a tent a canoe and 15 very cool guys. I have some cool pics of the landscape. This trip was beautiful without mobile technology or time.


----------



## AZtortMom

T33's Torts said:


> Hi everyone.


Hey Tiff


----------



## T33's Torts

What's up Noel?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sweden reminds me of Alaska in terms of scenery. Another place I want to visit! (Sweden that is)


----------



## Abdulla6169

T33's Torts said:


> Hi everyone.


Hello


----------



## juli11

RosieRedfoot said:


> Sweden reminds me of Alaska in terms of scenery. Another place I want to visit! (Sweden that is)



Yes the hole Scandinavia region looks like Alaska or other northern countries. But Sweden is really interesting and much better than the warm Mediterranean countries like Italy Spain etc they're easily to warm :-D


----------



## AZtortMom

T33's Torts said:


> What's up Noel?


Working on the house..still


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello


Hi there *waves*


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> Better watch that you may not get into your wedding dress


 
Don't even joke about that.


----------



## T33's Torts

StarSapphire22 said:


> Don't even joke about that.


Don't worry Jess. It'll all be perfect!


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Don't even joke about that.


Then, lay off the donuts  of course, until after the wedding. I guess it was a good thing that all those donuts were inedible, ay?


----------



## smarch

Hey guys, hope everyone's weekend is going well, I just ran a road race this morning, so I'm a bit exhausted right now. 
I know we have vegetarians on the chat here, I was wondering if you could give tips on how you balence out the protein without meats. My dad has a farm, so it's always a constant reminder of where meat comes from and the idea has been making me feel more and more sick as I keep growing up. So I want to give the best attempt I can at giving up meat, to me fish and seafoods are ok as is anything wild hunted but farmed/manufactured meat kinda creeps me out.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I want a short tailed opossum (I posted in the other pet topic)... I think they're cute! 




Also, we got the movie theater sconces mounted! My phone couldn't take a good picture.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good for you Sarah! I missed the run for breast cancer support this year and I hate myself for that. But anyways, protein.... peas. Tofu... Corn... Chickpeas/ Garbanzo beans. Broccoli! There's a whole mess. Any sort of nut is good too. Protein shake is freakin' gross but I drink a glass on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays.


----------



## AZtortMom

the old beast of a water heater finally pulled out. As you can see we had to pull it out full because the drain valve was busted. So now it is draining as we speak.


----------



## smarch

T33's Torts said:


> Good for you Sarah! I missed the run for breast cancer support this year and I hate myself for that. But anyways, protein.... peas. Tofu... Corn... Chickpeas/ Garbanzo beans. Broccoli! There's a whole mess. Any sort of nut is good too. Protein shake is freakin' gross but I drink a glass on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays.


This race supported cancer research funds but it was just a small local race. I've been running since April when I always hated it before so I sign up for as many local road races we have around, as well as some further away mud runs for some fun (or insanity since the obstacles will be the death of me) good thing I love corn and peas, honestly didn't know they had protein. I'm going to start looking into tofu since I've never even thought of it before but see it as important. Oooh and broccoli. ..our gardens broccoli flowered right away after planting it so we get none and its sad. I have a protein shake, it's soy based so people can have problems but it never hurt me, and it tastes like cake batter


----------



## Ashes

Just got done with Keira's/my niece's birthday party - had like 25 people at my house... Man it was hot but it was okay. Then I forgot the ice cream in the freezer when we did cupcakes! So now we have a gallon of ice cream to eat..... :/ lol.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I don't see how a gallon of ice cream
is an issue


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

That ice cream would have been good with cupcakes... but it'll be even better with chocolate!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

juli11 said:


> Hey guys I'm back from Sweden. 7 days only with a tent a canoe and 15 very cool guys. I have some cool pics of the landscape. This trip was beautiful without mobile technology or time.
> View attachment 92252
> View attachment 92253
> View attachment 92254
> View attachment 92255


How far (ahead/back) is the time there?


----------



## Ashes

RosieRedfoot said:


> I don't see how a gallon of ice cream
> is an issue


Lol! I'm trying to LOSE weight for my wedding! Lol.


----------



## lisa127

Is chat always this slow on Sundays? I don't usually check the thread on Sundays but did today. Not much activity!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Got more glue gonna try to finish up the moss letters tonight!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Anyone know where a cheap place to buy an aluminum mesh sided enclosure is? Found a medium one on amazon for $47 but thinking I could almost build one myself for half the cost!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning. 

How is everyone doing. Monday morning here now already. Few meeting to go and that is it. 

Still a perfect Torts's weather. Hot and Humid.


----------



## mike taylor

Damn Ashley if you lose any weight your going to be bones!


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> How is everyone doing. Monday morning here now already. Few meeting to go and that is it.
> 
> Still a perfect Torts's weather. Hot and Humid.


Morning Steven 
I'm doing well. I'm just relaxing. We have been working on the house, and you know how that goes, it always takes longer then you expect 
I hope you are doing well


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning Steven . Hope you have a nice productive day .


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Good morning Steven . Hope you have a nice productive day .


I sure try. I sure try..

Thank you Sir.


----------



## mike taylor

You're very welcome Sir . Get- r- dun and get your butt state side my friend .


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Damn Ashley if you lose any weight your going to be bones!


Very true.......


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> You're very welcome Sir . Get- r- dun and get your butt state side my friend .


Again.......

I sure try. I sure try......


----------



## mike taylor

I don't know what women think? They can be bones and think they are fat . I say eat girl and keep me warm .


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Damn Ashley if you lose any weight your going to be bones!


Lol! I look smaller in pics than I am. Honestly, I don't care about weight, per se. I just really need to lose inches - tone up, get rid of fat and get some muscle in there. lol.


----------



## Ashes

My niece - the one on my lap in that last pic? She won't wear spaghetti straps because she doesn't like her arms.......... OMG. I about smacked her upside the head. Like... Wha?! lol.


----------



## mike taylor

Try roller derby! It works for my wife lost some fat and made mussel in all the right places .


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Most people look heavier in photos. Soo may just be your perception  Most photos don't lie without Photoshop! 

I have plenty of meat on my bones. I blame the ice cream!  I saw a thing where a 400 pound man went like 300 days without eating and lost his extra weight buuut that's definitely risky. 

Weekends are way too short when you have to be up before 7 on Monday! Have a good night everyone!


----------



## Rob.harmon

My friend and I found a garter snake with two tails. 
Does anyone know whT species it is? 
I live in San Diego if that helps.


----------



## AZtortMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> Most people look heavier in photos. Soo may just be your perception  Most photos don't lie without Photoshop!
> 
> I have plenty of meat on my bones. I blame the ice cream!  I saw a thing where a 400 pound man went like 300 days without eating and lost his extra weight buuut that's definitely risky.
> 
> Weekends are way too short when you have to be up before 7 on Monday! Have a good night everyone!


Nite Rosie


----------



## mike taylor

You're lucky to sleep that late . I get up at four to feed the animals then shower then go to work .


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Try roller derby! It works for my wife lost some fat and made mussel in all the right places .


She did not use those technique for the roller derby on you??


----------



## mike taylor

He has a little split tail .


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> We each get six! Not all in one sitting, obviously...though I can't guarantee that mine will make it until tomorrow morning.



Tic toc, 4 more days


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Rob.harmon

mike taylor said:


> He has a little split tail .


You say that with such enthusiasm


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> You're lucky to sleep that late . I get up at four to feed the animals then shower then go to work .


That's sleeping in for me


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Steven
> I'm doing well. I'm just relaxing. We have been working on the house, and you know how that goes, it always takes longer then you expect
> I hope you are doing well


I'm doing well. Work are not too busy but just away from the family are little tough but I should getting use to it. I still not. 

This kind of life style makes my wife and I more closely. We treasure the time we are together. Jacqui can agree with me.

Talking about Jacqui: Where is she? Or just me? I'm not been that active in the past couple weeks.

How are you @Jacqui???


----------



## tortdad

Rob.harmon said:


> View attachment 92318
> 
> My friend and I found a garter snake with two tails.
> Does anyone know whT species it is?
> I live in San Diego if that helps.



A dead one if it shows up at my house. Harmless or not, I don't do snakes. Come in my yard and you get your head cut off with a shovel. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> I'm doing well. Work are not too busy but just away from the family are little tough but I should getting use to it. I still not.
> 
> This kind of life style makes my wife and I more closely. We treasure the time we are together. Jacqui can agree with me.
> 
> Talking about Jacqui: Where is she? Or just me? I'm not been that active in the past couple weeks.
> 
> How are you @Jacqui???


I completely understand the travel for work. I was a flight attendant. Being away from home part is extremely hard and I never got use to it. It was one of the main reasons I quit being a flight attendant.


----------



## jaizei

RosieRedfoot said:


> I saw a thing where a 400 pound man went like 300 days without eating and lost his extra weight buuut that's definitely risky.



http://pmj.bmj.com/content/49/569/203.abstract


----------



## jaizei

bouaboua said:


> Talking about Jacqui: Where is she? Or just me? I'm not been that active in the past couple weeks.
> 
> How are you @Jacqui???



I think she disappears for a bit every Summer. When you only get 3 months of good weather, you have to make the most of it.


----------



## bouaboua

jaizei said:


> I think she disappears for a bit every Summer. When you only get 3 months of good weather, you have to make the most of it.


Is that right? Yes, She should. I will do the same. 

Hope she have a good time with Jeff where ever they are.


----------



## sibi

Ashes said:


> Lol! I look smaller in pics than I am. Honestly, I don't care about weight, per se. I just really need to lose inches - tone up, get rid of fat and get some muscle in there. lol.




For that, you'll need to eat and turn the weight into muscle.


----------



## Ashes

sibi said:


> For that, you'll need to eat and turn the weight into muscle.


I eat, I promise! And I'm working out a little now at home - just gotta step it up soon.


----------



## mike taylor

Two words for you Ashley ...... roller derby!


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> I completely understand the travel for work. I was a flight attendant. Being away from home part is extremely hard and I never got use to it. It was one of the main reasons I quit being a flight attendant.


What airlines you are with??


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hey y'all how's it going 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

Chat has been very slow today, Luke. lol. Where ya been??


----------



## Rob.harmon

Ashes said:


> Chat has been very slow today, Luke. lol. Where ya been??


I'm right here!!!


----------



## Ashes

Rob.harmon said:


> I'm right here!!!


Oh sure. Now you show up. Well I'm going to bed. lol. G'night tort friends.


----------



## Rob.harmon

Ashes said:


> Oh sure. Now you show up. Well I'm going to bed. lol. G'night tort friends.


Lol night!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> Hey y'all how's it going
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Hello Luke. I'm doing fine. Just finish my lunch, some food in my stomach so I have no blood in my brain. I feel sleepy........

How are you?


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> Oh sure. Now you show up. Well I'm going to bed. lol. G'night tort friends.


Good Night Ashley!

Dream some roller derby in your dream and knock Mike down for a few rounds. He suggested......


----------



## Kerryann

I'm just dropping by to say hi. The wedding and reception went perfectly


----------



## Kerryann




----------



## bouaboua

WOW! ! ! 

How nice and special. Beach.......I like it! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


>


And More tics please.........


----------



## sageharmon

Hey.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> WOW! ! !
> 
> How nice and special. Beach.......I like it! ! !


Thanks we couldn't have had better weather. I don't have a ton of pics since I was mother of the bride, MC, and maid of honor. Here are some other ones.


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> Thanks we couldn't have had better weather. I don't have a ton of pics since I was mother of the bride, MC, and maid of honor. Here are some other ones.


Looks like lots fun and everyone enjoy themselves. And you are busy are you? So many important role in your daughter's wedding. 

Great job I shall say! ! !


----------



## LoutheRussian

The club is boring what's good on the forum


Luke&Lou


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good afternoon


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> The club is boring what's good on the forum
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


5 more days Luke..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

How can you not love this face?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How can you not love this face?
> View attachment 92352
> 
> View attachment 92353
> View attachment 92354


Morning Ken  Is there any way I can double like this? I need to get another tort


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning Abdulla! These guys started experimenting with, “grown-ups" food at less than two weeks old. It's hard to think they're all of almost three weeks old now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning Abdulla! These guys started experimenting with, “grown-ups" food at less than two weeks old. It's hard to think they're all of almost three weeks old now.


Hope he grows strong and old!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning my friends of TFO!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well good morning Mike. Did you see my two recent jokes in the jokes thread?


----------



## Ashes

Morning all.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!!*​


----------



## Jacqui

Yes Ken, those guys are really cute little faces. Makes me want to have one.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I think she disappears for a bit every Summer. When you only get 3 months of good weather, you have to make the most of it.



I am here, just not as often. We get much more then three months of good weather here.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Is that right? Yes, She should. I will do the same.
> 
> Hope she have a good time with Jeff where ever they are.



No Jeff, he's working. He just got a new student last night and now they are headed to CA and then up to WA, so he (the student) can go home for a week. It will be longer then a week most likely, because Jeff at the end of the month has his stress test to take. He will probably do it, before going back up after the student.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Morning.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> No Jeff, he's working. He just got a new student last night and now they are headed to CA and then up to WA, so he (the student) can go home for a week. It will be longer then a week most likely, because Jeff at the end of the month has his stress test to take. He will probably do it, before going back up after the student.



Hi Jacqui: Hope thing are all well with you.

Student?? To learn how to drive a semi? 

May God bless Jeff to have better result from his next test. 

So there will be no one cut in front of him, no bad weather, no break down of the truck, no waiting period between assignment/load, all truck stop always have clean shower, no detour, no road closure, no traffic. 

Stress? WHAT stress?? Hahahahah..........


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Morning.


Good Morning to you. But Good night for me.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Morning.


Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning to you. But Good night for me.


Good night


----------



## Abdulla6169

Look what I bought:




Now I know where to put my savings for Eben (my Greek tort)


----------



## NicoleB26

AZtortMom said:


> So I finally gave in and started watching the show orange is the new black. It's pretty good


 I'm watching it as I read your post lol. It is pretty good.


----------



## Jacqui

I like that bank!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning to you. But Good night for me.



Night Steven.

Yes, a student driver. Jeff takes them after they have been out with another driver and have gotten their license. Jeff's job is for them to get practical miles under their belts. They drive like a team, so the student doesn't have a teacher sitting next to him all the time telling him what to do. He, the student, has to learn to make his own judgment calls and correct turns/stops.


----------



## Jacqui

Boy it's going to be another hot and very very humid day here. Not so much hot as in super high temps (only in the 90s), but hot in feels hot.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Boy it's going to be another hot and very very humid day here. Not so much hot as in super high temps (only in the 90s), but hot in feels hot.


Morning Jacqui


----------



## Elohi

Back on the road, headed home.


----------



## sibi

Hi crew! Hi Jacqui, Monica, Noel, Ashley, and whoever else is there up


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> Hi crew! Hi Jacqui, Monica, Noel, Ashley, and whoever else is there up


Morning


----------



## Ashes

sibi said:


> Hi crew! Hi Jacqui, Monica, Noel, Ashley, and whoever else is there up


Morning!


----------



## mike taylor

What am I chopped liver! Hi back! Haha


----------



## Elohi

I'm in Durant grabbing lunch. STARVING.


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> I'm in Durant grabbing lunch. STARVING.


What are you having?


----------



## Elohi

Steak, salad, and broccoli. @ chili's.


----------



## mike taylor

Steak for lunch! Yummy


----------



## Rob.harmon

Hey guys


----------



## mike taylor

Whats up?


----------



## Rob.harmon

Watching a video on box turtles


----------



## Elohi

This is a badass tattoo. Found it in my fb feed.


----------



## Jacqui

Just finished lunch and now heading into WalMart for a few supplies.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> This is a badass tattoo. Found it in my fb feed.
> View attachment 92382



Nice, but I wonder how long it took to get done.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Jacqui



Hey Kiddo! How is life down there in AZ? Was thinking about you the other day, when your city was getting the rain.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Back on the road, headed home.



Drive safely.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> What am I chopped liver! Hi back! Haha



What's wrong with chopped liver any how?


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Nice, but I wonder how long it took to get done.


 Probably several months. 
I have a friend who is having a big tattoo on her thigh and it's being done in stages.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> What's wrong with chopped liver any how?


Ummmm, it's liver!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hey Kiddo! How is life down there in AZ? Was thinking about you the other day, when your city was getting the rain.


Life is good. We are working on the right now and it rained again this morning on my way to work, yay! 
I hope you are well


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummmm, it's liver!


Exactly!


----------



## tortadise

mike taylor said:


> Exactly!


Lots of the tortoises here love liver. Me on the other hand. Negative. Not so much.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm with you Kelly yuck!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummmm, it's liver!



What's wrong with liver? It's yummy!!


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Lots of the tortoises here love liver. Me on the other hand. Negative. Not so much.



Here the liver never makes it to the tortoises. lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow! We're missing rain here.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Life is good. We are working on the right now and it rained again this morning on my way to work, yay!
> I hope you are well



I hope it was a nice rain, not a flood rain.


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> Here the liver never makes it to the tortoises. lol


Nah I don't like it. It's a texture thing for me. I gag when I warm it up for the tortoises.


----------



## Jacqui

It looses that texture once you cook it though.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I hope it was a nice rain, not a flood rain.


Not too bad. Just enough to water the tort enclosure and wash the jeep


----------



## Jacqui

Kelly who are you feeding it to? Am guessing your feeding it raw to them?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Not too bad. Just enough to water the tort enclosure and wash the jeep



That's good!


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> Kelly who are you feeding it to? Am guessing your feeding it raw to them?


I warm it up for them. I don't trust feeding it raw, reds,yellows, forsteni looooooooove it, elongated, erosa, homeana, and the turtles(spiny, box, mouhotii, and some cuora)


----------



## tortadise

Mmmmm liver face.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Mmmmm liver face.
> View attachment 92394



Kelly you scared the poor thing.


----------



## Elohi

Now we are in Dallas. Kinda stuck in traffic. :0/


----------



## Elohi

Ugh, major stuck in traffic actually.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Rob.harmon said:


> Watching a video on box turtles



They would be a great option for you!!!

Speaking of, Chris is supposed to send me some pictures later so I can pick out my little ones. 

Here's my rant of the day. I am not buying Sims 4. They ruined it and I am so freaking mad. http://www.gamebreaker.tv/news-main/pc-2/89-features-missing-from-the-sims-4-that-will-****-you-off/ Tried the Create-A-Sim demo and it was pretty good, but they removed the tool from the Sims 3 that lets you customize everything. I play more for building/decorating than for actual Simming...so what the heck is the point?!


----------



## StarSapphire22

In other news, one of the pictures I posted earlier this week on the TFO Instagram has now gotten over 200 likes. The other one I posted that day has gotten over 150. Our previous record holder was 118, so that's a big jump!!!!


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> Ugh, major stuck in traffic actually.


Welcome to Dallas. Lol where are you at? Probably construction on 35


----------



## Elohi

tortadise said:


> Welcome to Dallas. Lol where are you at? Probably construction on 35



There was a crap ton of construction and two wrecks. 

San Antonio traffic is pretty horrendous and our drivers are known for their ragey aggression. Dallas was more courteous, even with the congestion. Houston is about the worst I've seen. I try not to go there... LOL


----------



## Elohi

Oh and yeah we were on 35E


----------



## Elohi

We are through it now but still have 4 hrs 15 mins until we are home.


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> There was a crap ton of construction and two wrecks.
> 
> San Antonio traffic is pretty horrendous and our drivers are known for their ragey aggression. Dallas was more courteous, even with the congestion. Houston is about the worst I've seen. I try not to go there... LOL


Yep your spot on. Houston traffic is awful. Austin traffic is just stoner slow(lol) Dallas traffic moves rather quickly for being traffic. You should be all good until you hit Austin.


----------



## tortadise

I'd probably take 130 toll to go around Austin actually. Super worth it and the speed limit is 80 there too.


----------



## Elohi

tortadise said:


> Yep your spot on. Houston traffic is awful. Austin traffic is just stoner slow(lol) Dallas traffic moves rather quickly for being traffic. You should be all good until you hit Austin.


Lmao Austin is so bad we take the toll and go way around it. "Ain't nobody got time fo' 'dat."


----------



## Elohi

I have a bunch of tortoises waiting on me to get home. Hahahaha or at least I'd like to think that. 
My dogs will be thrilled though hahaha


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> Lmao Austin is so bad we take the toll and go way around it. "Ain't nobody got time fo' 'dat."


Lol. Yep I lived down there few months back for work. It's terrible. Really terrible.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Jacqui can Jeff stop by my favorite restaurant in Washington and bring me back like a 5 gallon bucket of red Thai curry? I'd want some appetizers too like the wontons but they wouldn't stay crispy enough  

I went to school in Washington after growing up in Alaska. Makes me wonder wth I'm doing waaay over here on the east coast. Guess I really must love my bf  It helps that it's good tortoise weather too.


----------



## StarSapphire22

So...question for y'all. 

Around here, it's pretty normal for a couple to do a dollar dance at the wedding reception...probably about 80-90% of couples do it. However, Taylor's a terrible dancer and is self-concious about it (bless his little heart) and I hate being the center of attention/forced socialization. It's my wedding, so I know I'll have to deal with that, but I'd kind of like to keep it to a minimum. Taylor's dad suggested leaving a "tip jar" sort of thing by the drinks instead...is that a horribly tacky thing? How would you react if that was at a wedding you went to?


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> So...question for y'all.
> 
> Around here, it's pretty normal for a couple to do a dollar dance at the wedding reception...probably about 80-90% of couples do it. However, Taylor's a terrible dancer and is self-concious about it (bless his little heart) and I hate being the center of attention/forced socialization. It's my wedding, so I know I'll have to deal with that, but I'd kind of like to keep it to a minimum. Taylor's dad suggested leaving a "tip jar" sort of thing by the drinks instead...is that a horribly tacky thing? How would you react if that was at a wedding you went to?


Depends on how the jar looks like


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> So...question for y'all.
> 
> Around here, it's pretty normal for a couple to do a dollar dance at the wedding reception...probably about 80-90% of couples do it. However, Taylor's a terrible dancer and is self-concious about it (bless his little heart) and I hate being the center of attention/forced socialization. It's my wedding, so I know I'll have to deal with that, but I'd kind of like to keep it to a minimum. Taylor's dad suggested leaving a "tip jar" sort of thing by the drinks instead...is that a horribly tacky thing? How would you react if that was at a wedding you went to?


It wouldn't bother me one bit because I know how expensive weddings are


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> So...question for y'all.
> 
> Around here, it's pretty normal for a couple to do a dollar dance at the wedding reception...probably about 80-90% of couples do it. However, Taylor's a terrible dancer and is self-concious about it (bless his little heart) and I hate being the center of attention/forced socialization. It's my wedding, so I know I'll have to deal with that, but I'd kind of like to keep it to a minimum. Taylor's dad suggested leaving a "tip jar" sort of thing by the drinks instead...is that a horribly tacky thing? How would you react if that was at a wedding you went to?


I like the personalness (not a word, I know) of the dollar dance. It gives you a minute with whoever to thank them for coming to your wedding and supporting you guys....... Plus the jar could be overlooked a lot. 

I hate being center of attention AND I can't dance for crap - but I look forward to having that moment with each and every person that wants it.


----------



## Ashes

Oh, and Little Dude is 102g!


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Jacqui can Jeff stop by my favorite restaurant in Washington and bring me back like a 5 gallon bucket of red Thai curry? I'd want some appetizers too like the wontons but they wouldn't stay crispy enough
> 
> I went to school in Washington after growing up in Alaska. Makes me wonder wth I'm doing waaay over here on the east coast. Guess I really must love my bf  It helps that it's good tortoise weather too.



It's funny, earlier I was thinking I wish he would stop at a barbeque I like there and bring me a sandwich. lol


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> So...question for y'all.
> 
> Around here, it's pretty normal for a couple to do a dollar dance at the wedding reception...probably about 80-90% of couples do it. However, Taylor's a terrible dancer and is self-concious about it (bless his little heart) and I hate being the center of attention/forced socialization. It's my wedding, so I know I'll have to deal with that, but I'd kind of like to keep it to a minimum. Taylor's dad suggested leaving a "tip jar" sort of thing by the drinks instead...is that a horribly tacky thing? How would you react if that was at a wedding you went to?



Me, who never goes to weddings, would have thought it was to tip the bartender. lol


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> Me, who never goes to weddings, would have thought it was to tip the bartender. lol



There is no bartender. We're providing all the food and drinks ourselves.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> There is no bartender. We're providing all the food and drinks ourselves.



Then I would have thought, I was doing a goodwill donation towards the drinks I was enjoying.


----------



## StarSapphire22

My low-sodium, drink lots of water, no pop diet for the week is going out the window tonight...burger king brought back chicken fries! Oh man.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I had sushi for dinner! And a Pepsi. Had a headache that water wasn't helping so relying on good ole caffeine. Bf thinks I should wait on the pygmy possum (but he didn't say no)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Burger King didn't agree with me at all. Ughhhhhh.


----------



## Ashes

Grilled cheese Monday. And ice cream later.


----------



## tortadise

Ashes said:


> Grilled cheese Monday. And ice cream later.


I had a grilled cheese for lunch. I love them. Do you eat it with ketchup like all the other Iowa folk?


----------



## Ashes

tortadise said:


> I had a grilled cheese for lunch. I love them. Do you eat it with ketchup like all the other Iowa folk?


Haha no! I like ketchup, but not with my grilled cheese.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortadise said:


> I had a grilled cheese for lunch. I love them. Do you eat it with ketchup like all the other Iowa folk?


I'll try that, seems interesting with a bit of hot sauce


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I don't think my body agreed with my sushi either. Headache is back and feel bloaty... Blech


----------



## tortadise

Ashes said:


> Haha no! I like ketchup, but not with my grilled cheese.


Really? When I was a kid(kinda still am) I moved up there to decorah. School lunch was grilled cheese and everyone ate it with ketchup. I was weirded out at first, but then tried it and still use it to this day. It's really good. But has to be cold and dipped in it.


----------



## Elohi

OMG ketchup on grilled cheese? Oh snap, that sounds like toddler food. Yuck! Hahaha. I used to love grilled cheeses with tomato soup though...similar, less sugar. 
Ya know what though? Since changing my diet, ketchup is kind of gross. It's really sweet to the point of being nauseating. Not nearly as tasty as it once was.


----------



## Elohi

I suppose it isn't much different than dipping a burger in ketchup though.


----------



## Elohi

Almost home!!!!! I miss my tortoises!!


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> OMG ketchup on grilled cheese? Oh snap, that sounds like toddler food. Yuck! Hahaha. I used to love grilled cheeses with tomato soup though...similar, less sugar.
> Ya know what though? Since changing my diet, ketchup is kind of gross. It's really sweet to the point of being nauseating. Not nearly as tasty as it once was.


Now grilled cheese with tomato soup?! Mmmmmm......

I will try it with ketchup next time. 

So, remember how I had to do a nasal spray for my ear issues? It took me two and a half days to build up enough nerve to use it just now. I HATE nasal sprays.....


----------



## mike taylor

StarSapphire22 said:


> So...question for y'all.
> 
> Around here, it's pretty normal for a couple to do a dollar dance at the wedding reception...probably about 80-90% of couples do it. However, Taylor's a terrible dancer and is self-concious about it (bless his little heart) and I hate being the center of attention/forced socialization. It's my wedding, so I know I'll have to deal with that, but I'd kind of like to keep it to a minimum. Taylor's dad suggested leaving a "tip jar" sort of thing by the drinks instead...is that a horribly tacky thing? How would you react if that was at a wedding you went to?


My wife can dance like really good . She dance in school and loved it . At our wedding we had the dollar dance and I do not dance! I was freaking out but it went well . I just kind of walked around with the ladies . It wasn't bad . I'm a joker anyways so I had fun with it . On the plus side I didn't step on any toes . So have fun jump around and be silly .


----------



## mike taylor

Elohi said:


> Almost home!!!!! I miss my tortoises!!


Alright there's nothing like home sweet home .


----------



## StarSapphire22

Here's the picture of Chris' EBT hatchlings so far...I have to pick 5!!! Anyone have any favorites/suggestions??


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> Here's the picture of Chris' EBT hatchlings so far...I have to pick 5!!! Anyone have any favorites/suggestions??
> 
> View attachment 92451


I really like the bigger greener ones one the right


----------



## StarSapphire22

I think these ones maybe? The ones that already have a few extra spots, or more standout patterns...


----------



## Elohi

Home!!!! My house was so wonderful to walk into. All clean and still smells brand new when come in from trips.


----------



## StarSapphire22

@bouaboua there are you pictures, as promised!


----------



## Jacqui

I think you have chosen some really nice box turtles.


----------



## Jacqui

I like onion and pickles in my grilled cheese, but hold the ketchup.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> I had sushi for dinner! And a Pepsi. Had a headache that water wasn't helping so relying on good ole caffeine. Bf thinks I should wait on the pygmy possum (but he didn't say no)



A pygmy possum, what did I miss?


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> @bouaboua there are you pictures, as promised!


Where?? Where?? Where are the pictures??


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> Where?? Where?? Where are the pictures??



Scroll up a little!


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> OMG ketchup on grilled cheese? Oh snap, that sounds like toddler food. Yuck! Hahaha. I used to love grilled cheeses with tomato soup though...similar, less sugar.
> Ya know what though? Since changing my diet, ketchup is kind of gross. It's really sweet to the point of being nauseating. Not nearly as tasty as it once was.


Yeah if you get cheap ketchup. Heinz or whataburger is the only way. You gotta try grilled cheese in ketchup it'sit's really good surprisingly.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This whole idea of ketchup on anything is just way bizarre for me. Next, it'll be suggested that liver is great with ketchup. 
We had a tip jar for our bartender,(family friend). A very important college football game was playing at the time, so our bartender had a radio to his ear the whole night. Karen and I danced with eachother, then just circulated, hung out with guests.


----------



## sibi

mike taylor said:


> I'm with you Kelly yuck!



I'm with you too. Liver taste unnatural!


----------



## mike taylor

Yuck! Yuck! Yuck! Yuck! Yuck! Yuck! NO LIVER IN THIS HOUSE!


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Scroll up a little!


Got it......

I got confused......I thought I suppose to looking for some wedding photo. Hahahahaha...

But those are exciting too. Thanks.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Yuck! Yuck! Yuck! Yuck! Yuck! Yuck! NO LIVER IN THIS HOUSE!


 I thought that was your all time favorite??


----------



## mike taylor

Nope! You're wrong Steven dead wrong!


----------



## tortadise

sibi said:


> I'm with you too. Liver taste unnatural!


Yep. I'm like a really picky eater too. But I did have some sweetbreads in Louisiana when I was working down there. Man those were good. But of course it was a very fancy restaurant. Pinkies up when drinking a drink. Haha


----------



## mike taylor

Hey where's Tiffany!


----------



## bouaboua

Just kidding Sir. 

I will offer lobster when you come visit. How's that?


----------



## tortadise

mike taylor said:


> Nope! You're wrong Steven dead wrong!


Lol. Yeah negative on liver. I have had tacos de sesos, and lengua. Didn't like the tongue one was chewy. Man I'm kinda making myself woozy gaggy just typing about it. I need some sapparata pizza now with mushrooms.


----------



## bouaboua

No idea. She like to play hide and seek some time.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> It looses that texture once you cook it though.



Yeah, the texture becomes worse


----------



## bouaboua

tortadise said:


> Lol. Yeah negative on liver. I have had tacos de sesos, and lengua. Didn't like the tongue one was chewy. Man I'm kinda making myself woozy gaggy just typing about it. I need some sapparata pizza now with mushrooms.


Ohhhhhhhhhhh.....

lengue taco are good........I had them all the time when I'm in Guadalajara.


----------



## tortadise

bouaboua said:


> Just kidding Sir.
> 
> I will offer lobster when you come visit. How's that?


Mmmmmm lobster and Gouda macaroni. No truffle oil though. Not sure what the deal is with truffle oil lately. Don't like it. It should stay being in a truffle under a tree or wherever they come from. Hah


----------



## tortadise

bouaboua said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh.....
> 
> lengue taco are good........I had them all the time when I'm in Guadalajara.


I'm sure they can be. The ones I got were chewy. I do like the Cheek ones though. Barbacoa, bistek yeah. With black beans


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


> Just kidding Sir.
> 
> I will offer lobster when you come visit. How's that?


Yes yes lobster is good i'll bring the frog legs .


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Yeah, the texture becomes worse


But you should try Chinese high temperature pan-fry liver with sweet-pea.


----------



## bouaboua

tortadise said:


> I'm sure they can be. The ones I got were chewy. I do like the Cheek ones though. Barbacoa, bistek yeah. With black beans


Don't forget the fresh lime juice...............

I need to go to Mexico soon............


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Yes yes lobster is good i'll bring the frog legs .


I can do frog legs too. I can make them very tender and juicy.


----------



## tortadise

bouaboua said:


> Don't forget the fresh lime juice...............
> 
> I need to go to Mexico soon............


Eh I don't do the lime juice.


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


> But you should try Chinese high temperature pan-fry liver with sweet-pea.


You're right I should try that . I don't like chicken unless I'm eating Chinese food . I think thr Chinese could make a shoe taste good . Love me some Asian food . Almost as much as Cajun food .


----------



## Ashes

Frog legs? *gags* nope..... not for me.

So we shut cable off today. And we haven't had air on for days. It's about 80 degrees in here, but gotsta save money! It's not bad if the fan is on you. Heck, I bet little dude would be fine out of his enclosure. lol. Jk. I finally got his humidity to stay well above 80%.


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> You're right I should try that . I don't like chicken unless I'm eating Chinese food . I think thr Chinese could make a shoe taste good . Love me some Asian food . Almost as much as Cajun food .


Mmmmm. I love Chinese food. I want some now..... Love lo mein....


----------



## tortadise

Ashes said:


> Frog legs? *gags* nope..... not for me.
> 
> So we shut cable off today. And we haven't had air on for days. It's about 80 degrees in here, but gotsta save money! It's not bad if the fan is on you. Heck, I bet little dude would be fine out of his enclosure. lol. Jk. I finally got his humidity to stay well above 80%.


Magoo. I understand the cable thing, I haven't had cable in 10 years or satellite any of that. It's worthless and just a giant trap of vortexes. But the air. Man.... I'm too big and hairy for that not to happen. I can break a sweat in winter. Hah


----------



## mike taylor

Yes frog legs . When I cook them they taste like little hot wings . You just got to get around eating a frog . When me and the wife go to Louisiana we stop by and eat gator and frog legs . Yummy to the tummy! Crawfish are awesome too .


----------



## bouaboua

tortadise said:


> Eh I don't do the lime juice.


Fresh lime was come with every dish all over Jalisico. Also in DF area. My wife and I are also do that at home with Chinese food we cook now because we both like it. Lots vitamin C for sure.


----------



## mike taylor

mike taylor said:


> Yes frog legs . When I cook them they taste like little hot wings . You just got to get around eating a frog . When me and the wife go to Louisiana we stop by and eat gator and frog legs . Yummy to the tummy! Crawfish are awesome too .


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> You're right I should try that . I don't like chicken unless I'm eating Chinese food . I think thr Chinese could make a shoe taste good . Love me some Asian food . Almost as much as Cajun food .


That is how my wife feeds me........shoes..............most of the time.


----------



## mike taylor

Haha Steve I've seen pictures of your wife's cooking if thats a shoe I'd eat the right one you can have the left one .haha


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Yes frog legs . When I cook them they taste like little hot wings . You just got to get around eating a frog . When me and the wife go to Louisiana we stop by and eat gator and frog legs . Yummy to the tummy! Crawfish are awesome too .


I'm too lazy for craw-fish.....Too much work for just a little meat. I just go with shrimps.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tongue? Not got gonna eat anything that can taste me back while I'm eating it...


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Haha Steve I've seen pictures of your wife's cooking if thats a shoe I'd eat the right one you can have the left one .haha


LOL! ! !! !


----------



## Ashes

tortadise said:


> Magoo. I understand the cable thing, I haven't had cable in 10 years or satellite any of that. It's worthless and just a giant trap of vortexes. But the air. Man.... I'm too big and hairy for that not to happen. I can break a sweat in winter. Hah


Haha I lied - I forgot I turned the air on Saturday (I think) for just a bit cuz I was dying - but it was set on 79 so I don't count that. Lmao. This week is supposed to be close to 90 with heat index at about 100 so we will probably turn it on to the 79 again.... If air flowed through out house it wouldn't be so bad, but there's no breeze. :/

And I will only miss cable for 3 reasons: Walking Dead, football, and Agents of SHIELD.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tonight I'm making roast chicken with potatoes and mushroom sauce. Chicken is close to as exotic as I'm willing to go now. Back in my younger days though, I ate plenty of rattlesnake.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tongue? Not got gonna eat anything that can taste me back while I'm eating it...


Then you don't know what you are missing Ken. 

I can make tongue (Cow/beef) taste like roasted beef.


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Yes frog legs . When I cook them they taste like little hot wings . You just got to get around eating a frog . When me and the wife go to Louisiana we stop by and eat gator and frog legs . Yummy to the tummy! Crawfish are awesome too .


Yeah........ I'm not sure if I can get past the "frog" part. My fiancé has had gator - "tastes like high quality chicken"......


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Then you don't know what you are missing Ken.
> 
> I can make tongue (Cow/beef) taste like roasted beef.


But there is no grain in tongue...like roast.


----------



## Ashes

bouaboua said:


> Then you don't know what you are missing Ken.
> 
> I can make tongue (Cow/beef) taste like roasted beef.


Gross. Gross. Gross gross gross gross gross gross gross. 

And in case you didn't catch my drift?

GROSS.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tonight I'm making roast chicken with potatoes and mushroom sauce. Chicken is close to as exotic as I'm willing to go now. Back in my younger days though, I ate plenty of rattlesnake.


How about a picture worth a thousand words? 20s, in your case tonight.

Or share the recipe??


----------



## mike taylor

Man when I was a kid my grandmother's house had one window unit in her bed room. They had a big fan in the attic if you cracked a window air would flow though the house cooling it . It wasn't to bad .


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> Gross. Gross. Gross gross gross gross gross gross gross.
> 
> And in case you didn't catch my drift?
> 
> GROSS.


I will serve it to you when you come visit but not telling you what it is............Little too late now but you will never can tell it was you favorite that you never knew.......

hahahahaha..............


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Other than basic seasoning, I think what makes a chicken good is sage, celery, tamarack, and a small accent of black pepper.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Man when I was a kid my grandmother's house had one window unit in her bed room. They had a big fan in the attic if you cracked a window air would flow though the house cooling it . It wasn't to bad .


I installed a attic fan in my old house before. It really worked well. It will push out the hot air accumulated in the attic and getting cool air from all the window and door that we opened. The whole house can be 5 degrees cooler in 1/2 hour.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Other than basic seasoning, I think what makes a chicken good is sage, celery, tamarack, and a small accent of black pepper.



Now I really want to see a picture of that chicken.........

Believe me.............I almost can smell it all the way from China.


----------



## mike taylor

My mom can cook some mean cow tongue . In Alabama they sale caned pork brains they are awesome in eggs . Taste like bacon .


----------



## sibi

tortadise said:


> I'm sure they can be. The ones I got were chewy. I do like the Cheek ones though. Barbacoa, bistek yeah. With black beans


Is the biste k made with a little vinegar and onions?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hold on a second…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm better at taking tortoise pictures…


----------



## mike taylor

Yep Ken looks like chicken . Regular chicken baked in the oven .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Exactly what it is. But after an 11 hour day, pretty swell for me and the missus.


----------



## Ashes

bouaboua said:


> I will serve it to you when you come visit but not telling you what it is............Little too late now but you will never can tell it was you favorite that you never knew.......
> 
> hahahahaha..............


Now I will forever be leery of eating your food!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Yes its good you cook after a long day . It's just me I hate chicken . Going up with 8 people to feed guess what was on the table alot chicken and them cheap as hell pork chops . Now that I buy the food its steaks and ribs baby . Haha . An the animals we kill .


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> Now I will forever be leery of eating your food!!!


Hahahahaha...............

I will never do that. LOL.....


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Yes its good you cook after a long day . It's just me I hate chicken . Going up with 8 people to feed guess what was on the table alot chicken and them cheap as hell pork chops . Now that I buy the food its steaks and ribs baby . Haha . An the animals we kill .


My ex was the same way - he said he had it so much growing up - I think I cooked it 4 times in the 2 and a half years we were together. I love me some chicken, though. Any way, any day.


----------



## Ashes

bouaboua said:


> Hahahahaha...............
> 
> I will never do that. LOL.....


Nope - too late. Don't believe you.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm better at taking tortoise pictures…
> View attachment 92470


Both picture looks good. 

One is cute, other looks so tasty.


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> Nope - too late. Don't believe you.


So little game of dare?? You are not too chicken of that right? .


----------



## Ashes

bouaboua said:


> So little game of dare?? You are not too chicken of that right? .


lol. Intriguing. 

G'night tort peeps.


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> lol. Intriguing.
> 
> G'night tort peeps.


Good night Ashley. No tongues in your dream tonight.................Sorry!! Sorry!! Sorry! ! ! !!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My reward? Karen just told me I was too good of a cook and that she was going to be hurting soon!


----------



## mike taylor

Yep my wife loves chicken . I cook it in my smoker with ribs and some pork butt roast . Guess what I don't eat? ???


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When I lived on the mountain, all we are was wild meat. Now that I am no longer in that situation, I don't feel the need to hunt. I've got my “wall hanger" and my kids all know how to hunt, but I can bust down to Safeway if I need to. And elk in the backyard is kinda fun, ya know? Coyotes, on the other hand, I'll take out any that don't respect my fence line.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That and we get so much game meat given to us at family get togethers it would just be greedy.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm simple. I just take chicken breasts, cover em in season salt, and pop em in the oven. Traditionally, I serve that with cheesy potatoes (box kind, lol). I like chicken, but I don't cook much with it...most my "easy" recipes have ground beef. I've made a crockpot chicken and potatoes thing, had some ranch packet seasoning in there too...can't remember what else.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I have the tastebuds of a 6 year old. I like basic, simple, comfort food. Nothing weird or fancy. And Taylor doesn't eat fruits or veggies, so my cooking options are limited.


----------



## tortdad

Hi everybody! I worked some more tonight on Hal Jordons enclosure. The other day I planted 2 crape myrtle and 2 banana plants. Today I planted 2 very large clumps of ornamental grass and 3 smaller ones. I also dug and poured his soak pond which is about 4'-6" x 5' long and about 6 or 8" deep. Now all I've got to do is plant a few more grasses (a different kind that has purple tufts in the fall) and get the landscape center piece, a 7' tall Spanish Daggar Yucca plant. I'm hoping to pick up the yucca tomorrow but it's hard because this nursery is only open while I working so I need to sneak away long enough to pick it up. They owner is practically giving it away. It's too bad I don't live in AZ anymore where I had a few dozen of these growing on my prosperity. The other thing I wanted to do was get the seed mix that grows dandelion and a clovers and toss them out in his area. I have some spineless Catus pads that I need ton plant but not sure where just yet. I would like to get some aloe and wild grape too. We'll here are the updated pics, they're kind of dark because I finished right as the sun was going down.







0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

Next will be to get the Redfoot area planted so it's good to go when they are bigger. The blocks are already set up so it just needs plants. Right now the little guys are in there indoor closed chamber and it's pretty bare right now. Bruce Wayne keeps flipping on his back so I added some soil to level things out but today my son found him upside down in his hide so I pulled everything out except the food and water dish which are buried down in the sub straight. He keeps trying to climb the walls and corners so he'll need to have a close eye kept on him. Little turd! 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> I have the tastebuds of a 6 year old. I like basic, simple, comfort food. Nothing weird or fancy. And Taylor doesn't eat fruits or veggies, so my cooking options are limited.



Don't look now but all you have is 2 days and a wake up!!!!!

All ready yet? 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## sibi

tortdad said:


> Don't look now but all you have is 2 days and a wake up!!!!!
> 
> All ready yet?
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)



Jess has 4 days til the wedding. Why do you say she has two?


----------



## sibi

tortdad said:


> Next will be to get the Redfoot area planted so it's good to go when they are bigger. The blocks are already set up so it just needs plants. Right now the little guys are in there indoor closed chamber and it's pretty bare right now. Bruce Wayne keeps flipping on his back so I added some soil to level things out but today my son found him upside down in his hide so I pulled everything out except the food and water dish which are buried down in the sub straight. He keeps trying to climb the walls and corners so he'll need to have a close eye kept on him. Little turd!
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)



I need to hire you to do my projects


----------



## tortdad

sibi said:


> Jess has 4 days til the wedding. Why do you say she has two?


 I was thinking the 21st so 3 days and a wake up. Today is over so you can't count that. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> I have the tastebuds of a 6 year old. I like basic, simple, comfort food. Nothing weird or fancy. And Taylor doesn't eat fruits or veggies, so my cooking options are limited.


I need to take you and Taylor to Asia for some exploration of food soon. You will then realized what you been missing.


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortdad said:


> I was thinking the 21st so 3 days and a wake up. Today is over so you can't count that.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)



I'mma punch you. 

THREE days, THANK YOU VERY MUCH!


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> I need to take you and Taylor to Asia for some exploration of food soon. You will then realized what you been missing.



My version of asian food is orange chicken, sesame chicken, fried rice, eggrolls, potstickers, cream cheese wontons, sweet bread, and california rolls. Oh, and Japanese Hibachi style stuff. I'll do mongolian grills too.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> My version of asian food is orange chicken, sesame chicken, fried rice, eggrolls, potstickers, cream cheese wontons, sweet bread, and california rolls. Oh, and Japanese Hibachi style stuff. I'll do mongolian grills too.




Too much poison from Panda Express......

This just like Taco Bell are not Mexican food according to Mexicans.


----------



## StarSapphire22

There's a 40% chance of rain on Friday according to my weather app. Taylor's app says 70% with a chance for storms!


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> Too much poison from Panda Express......
> 
> This just like Taco Bell are not Mexican food according to Mexicans.


 
That's why I said "my version."  Though we order from local delivery places normally...or eat at the hibachi restaurants and Mongolian grill.

I'm fussy about my meat and probably would not be able to do real Asian food.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> That's why I said "my version."  Though we order from local delivery places normally...or eat at the hibachi restaurants and Mongolian grill.
> 
> I'm fussy about my meat and probably would not be able to do real Asian food.


You and Taylor are not so bad actually. 

Once my company incorporated another company in Memphis TN. We had some personnel come to California for training. Some of them in their 40s, never had shrimps and fish before. 

Cold cuts from Oscar Mayer consider delicacy to them.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> I need to take you and Taylor to Asia for some exploration of food soon. You will then realized what you been missing.


And then they can visit UAE, It is in Asia


----------



## bouaboua

Surely agree........And you will have some camel meat to serve them.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Surely agree........And you will have some camel meat to serve them.


Camel meet tastes very normal, sometimes I can't tell the difference


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Camel meet tastes very normal, sometimes I can't tell the difference


Is that right?? Not gamey taste?


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Is that right?? Not gamey taste?


The meat is kind of harder, camel meatballs taste normal though. It tastes similar to goat's meat


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> The meat is kind of harder, camel meatballs taste normal though. It tastes similar to goat's meat



@StarSapphire22 Jessica: Are you ready for this?? Another invitation coming to you from a kind member of TFO.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning family. Please be safe this morning. I already saw one accident just happen on my way in to work. Thankfully everyone was ok and the police were on their way.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning family. Please be safe this morning. I already saw one accident just happen on my way in to work. Thankfully everyone was ok and the police were on their way.


Good morning Noel  I'm glad everyone is all right! I totally agree, we all need to be more careful.


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Good morning Noel  I'm glad everyone is all right! I totally agree, we all need to be more careful.


Good morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning


I hope all is well with those sleepy heads... Have a great day at work


----------



## AZtortMom

Thanks! You too


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO!


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Morning TFO!


Morning


----------



## lisa127

Good morning!

Start of the school year meetings today. What great fun.


----------



## Abdulla6169

lisa127 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Start of the school year meetings today. What great fun.


Morning  Think of it this way: At least you'll be paid soon


----------



## lisa127

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning  Think of it this way: At least you'll be paid soon


So true!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> @StarSapphire22 Jessica: Are you ready for this?? Another invitation coming to you from a kind member of TFO.


 
I'm just gonna nope on out of here.

But first:
Good morning!

And second:
I get turtles tomorrow!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This whole idea of ketchup on anything is just way bizarre for me. Next, it'll be suggested that liver is great with ketchup.
> .



Nah liver is so good, it doesn't need to be covered up by ketchup.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> I'm with you too. Liver taste unnatural!



Tastes unnatural? Then you have not had it made correctly. Now sushi is unnatural. lol


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yes yes lobster is good i'll bring the frog legs .



Both of those are good.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Magoo. I understand the cable thing, I haven't had cable in 10 years or satellite any of that. It's worthless and just a giant trap of vortexes. But the air. Man.... I'm too big and hairy for that not to happen. I can break a sweat in winter. Hah



It's been years since we had any TV here and no AC either. I do have a couple of fans though blowing for the critters (and sometimes me, too).


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yes frog legs . When I cook them they taste like little hot wings . You just got to get around eating a frog . When me and the wife go to Louisiana we stop by and eat gator and frog legs . Yummy to the tummy! Crawfish are awesome too .



What no turtle soup or barbeque?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Fresh lime was come with every dish all over Jalisico. Also in DF area. My wife and I are also do that at home with Chinese food we cook now because we both like it. Lots vitamin C for sure.



Interesting. I have not tried limes on stuff before.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tongue? Not got gonna eat anything that can taste me back while I'm eating it...



Most folks who have tried tongue (cooked right) say it's good. Pretty expensive in my book though.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tonight I'm making roast chicken with potatoes and mushroom sauce. Chicken is close to as exotic as I'm willing to go now. Back in my younger days though, I ate plenty of rattlesnake.



Snake is one of the foods I would like to try.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> What no turtle soup or barbeque?


Yes, snapping turtles are good eating . I just don't talk about that on TFO don't think it goes over well . Haha


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yes, snapping turtles are good eating . I just don't talk about that on TFO don't think it goes over well . Haha



I figure while we are talking about other animals we use for food, might as well mention them too. Just because you eat them, doesn't mean you can't like turtles and tortoises alive and as pets as well.


----------



## Jacqui

Alright, I think I am all caught up now.


----------



## Jacqui

*May each of you have a wonderful day where ever you are and whatever your doing.*


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Snake is one of the foods I would like to try.


Rattle snake is yummy . Go to a round up ans try some . I don't like how many snakes are killed each year so I stopped going . I'll go catch me a snake or two for me but not on round ups . I got one this year going to have a belt made from the hide and eat the snake . I don't kill just to kill I kill to eat . I don't kill to give away all the meat like some hunters do . I think it's a waste . If I take the life of an animal it's to feed my family not just to say look what I shot and hang the head on the wall .


----------



## Jacqui

My desire to try snake came from watching all the old westerns. I know they have a snake hunt down in KS, but that's not something I want to attend. I was raised with the game and fish we caught being the difference between going hungry at times or not. These days, I am the one thankful for my ex's boss, who does give away deer meat otherwise I would never get to enjoy it any more.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> And second:
> I get turtles tomorrow!



Not excited or anything are ya?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> Not excited or anything are ya?


 
Just a little. 

I was supposed to get them in a week, after the wedding, but Chris asked to ship today instead, so....surprise! We'll make it work. Luckily, I've been setup for months. All I need is a feeding dish and soaking tub.


----------



## Elohi

Why the hell did I get up at 6:30 on the one day that little bitty is still asleep at 9?


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> Why the hell did I get up at 6:30 on the one day that little bitty is still asleep at 9?


Your like a tortoise. Creature of habit.


----------



## smarch

good morning everyone. Todays been a jumbled up day, I want to be in bed again already! I'm hoping I'm not slipping back into a depression, my parents say no more pets (Franklin came into my life when I was severely depressed, and I pretty much told my parents I was going to get him and did... they were not happy with me for a while, didn't believe i'd do it!)


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Why the hell did I get up at 6:30 on the one day that little bitty is still asleep at 9?


 haha on fridys when I go into work early I wake 'Nank at 6 and put food in and water and everything and sometimes plunk him in front of his food, but he just stares at me with half open drowsy eyes like "really!? I'm trying ot sleep here!" one day he just stared at his food eyes half open until I left lol. He notices the hour early on Fridays, because other days he's up and ready for me to feed him


----------



## StarSapphire22

I am so frustrated with my body right now. Sorry if this is TMI, but I need to rant. As most of you guys know, I have a bunch of cysts on my insides, mostly on my ovaries. Stress makes the condition worse, and usually when I'm stressed a cyst or two will burst. It hurts like a *****. Well, as you can imagine, with my wedding on Friday, trying to line up a new job, general life stress (paying bills, etc.), and now turtles coming early, the last few days have been really stressful! So I've been in near constant pain, and now so many cysts have burst that the fluids/blood has built up and needs somewhere to go...meaning I'm bleeding and I'm not supposed to be, and have to wear a $1500 white dress in three days. Hoo-fricking-ray.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Aaaaaaand I killed chat.


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> I am so frustrated with my body right now. Sorry if this is TMI, but I need to rant. As most of you guys know, I have a bunch of cysts on my insides, mostly on my ovaries. Stress makes the condition worse, and usually when I'm stressed a cyst or two will burst. It hurts like a *****. Well, as you can imagine, with my wedding on Friday, trying to line up a new job, general life stress (paying bills, etc.), and now turtles coming early, the last few days have been really stressful! So I've been in near constant pain, and now so many cysts have burst that the fluids/blood has built up and needs somewhere to go...meaning I'm bleeding and I'm not supposed to be, and have to wear a $1500 white dress in three days. Hoo-fricking-ray.


 I had a friend who had really bad cysts on her ovaries and they flared on a trip to Europe and she didn't really get to enjoy the trip much. She actually ended up having one removed (I though she had both taken out, but I recently found out she's pregnant). I'm assuming by bleeding you mean more than would be normal meaning a lot more than doubling just a pad and tampon for? It'd be weird and awkward, but I feel like for the safety of the dress and you not worrying about embarrassingly bleeding through, depends may be the best bet, since they're meant to absorb a lot, and I know they make some that aren't supposed to be diaper-like, it would probably be comfier not worrying about a leak if it doesn't stop by then


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> Aaaaaaand I killed chat.


 Yeah no chat was either killed or dead when I showed up an hour ago so it wasn't you
*sniffs self* do I smell?


----------



## StarSapphire22

smarch said:


> I had a friend who had really bad cysts on her ovaries and they flared on a trip to Europe and she didn't really get to enjoy the trip much. She actually ended up having one removed (I though she had both taken out, but I recently found out she's pregnant). I'm assuming by bleeding you mean more than would be normal meaning a lot more than doubling just a pad and tampon for? It'd be weird and awkward, but I feel like for the safety of the dress and you not worrying about embarrassingly bleeding through, depends may be the best bet, since they're meant to absorb a lot, and I know they make some that aren't supposed to be diaper-like, it would probably be comfier not worrying about a leak if it doesn't stop by then


 
Yeah, that's what I normally have to do when this happens.   Last time it was this bad was when I was diagnosed, and they classified it as some sort of major hemorrhage. I'm not in danger or anything, but it's really painful and embarrassing. Also super pissed that I scheduled my time of the month to avoid the wedding, and then bam. Didn't matter anyways.


----------



## StarSapphire22

On the bright side, my turtles are going to be on their way very soon!

Chris said not to feed them for 4 days once they get here. Apparently they just started eating solid food a little a few days ago. I trust him completely but holy cow that feels wrong. LOL


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> Yeah, that's what I normally have to do when this happens.   Last time it was this bad was when I was diagnosed, and they classified it as some sort of major hemorrhage. I'm not in danger or anything, but it's really painful and embarrassing. Also super pissed that I scheduled my time of the month to avoid the wedding, and then bam. Didn't matter anyways.


 I actually forgot I had a friend at work who was having the same problems, and was always telling me how painful it was, and one day practically "blew up" going through so many products. I feel like in your case i'd be most mad about the wedding night especially after planning the date out.


----------



## tortadise

StarSapphire22 said:


> I am so frustrated with my body right now. Sorry if this is TMI, but I need to rant. As most of you guys know, I have a bunch of cysts on my insides, mostly on my ovaries. Stress makes the condition worse, and usually when I'm stressed a cyst or two will burst. It hurts like a *****. Well, as you can imagine, with my wedding on Friday, trying to line up a new job, general life stress (paying bills, etc.), and now turtles coming early, the last few days have been really stressful! So I've been in near constant pain, and now so many cysts have burst that the fluids/blood has built up and needs somewhere to go...meaning I'm bleeding and I'm not supposed to be, and have to wear a $1500 white dress in three days. Hoo-fricking-ray.


MY. GOD MAN. 
Both my sister in laws have this issue. Both have been hospitalized numerous times because of it too. Sounds like it really sucks. But no need to stress. Those are all super easy to handle. Don't cloud your mind with all them at once.

Wedding is all taken care of so far yeah? Just have to do it. Boom not stressful should be the day of your life. Don't fret over details. None of them will be noticed anyways. The day as it's whole will be memorable and glorious as it should be.

Turtles coming early. So what, your all set up. No biggy. It's all taken care of. Now you just have to feed them and watch the little guys be hilarious and tiny.

It's only a dress. I'm sure there's plenty of avenues to utilize to mitigate any display of ovarian issues. 

See when it's all sectioned out. It's easy peesy. Don't overthink anything. Just take it as it is, and deal with each issue or item as it is. 

Much gooder now?


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> On the bright side, my turtles are going to be on their way very soon!
> 
> Chris said not to feed them for 4 days once they get here. Apparently they just started eating solid food a little a few days ago. I trust him completely but holy cow that feels wrong. LOL


Well don't they most of the time not eat when adjusting anyways, it seems wrong but I feel like that'll make them nice and hungry for when food does come. but I know little about hatchlings


----------



## StarSapphire22

smarch said:


> I actually forgot I had a friend at work who was having the same problems, and was always telling me how painful it was, and one day practically "blew up" going through so many products. I feel like in your case i'd be most mad about the wedding night especially after planning the date out.


 
It's kinda like your worst cramps ever x50 for a few seconds, then it just aches really bad for a while...like just enough ache for you to be miserable and uncomfortable.

You get the cysts because of a hormone imbalance. The hormone imbalance also causes weight gain, horrible (or sometimes practically nonexistent, depending on the person) periods, mood swings, insulin resistance...I'm using a birth control treatment to replace some of the hormones, and I use it to schedule periods about 3 months apart. Because the pill tricks my body into thinking I'm pregnant, I also stop ovulating, and therefore make less cysts. But, because my natural supply of this hormone is so low, I experience other pg symptoms too. It keeps these symptoms in check, but all the changes in doses give me bloating (like so bad I had to get maternity pants), morning sickness, mood swings, cravings, etc. Oh, and I can smell EVERYTHING.


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortadise said:


> MY. GOD MAN.
> Both my sister in laws have this issue. Both have been hospitalized numerous times because of it too. Sounds like it really sucks. But no need to stress. Those are all super easy to handle. Don't cloud your mind with all them at once.
> 
> Wedding is all taken care of so far yeah? Just have to do it. Boom not stressful should be the day of your life. Don't fret over details. None of them will be noticed anyways. The day as it's whole will be memorable and glorious as it should be.
> 
> Turtles coming early. So what, your all set up. No biggy. It's all taken care of. Now you just have to feed them and watch the little guys be hilarious and tiny.
> 
> It's only a dress. I'm sure there's plenty of avenues to utilize to mitigate any display of ovarian issues.
> 
> See when it's all sectioned out. It's easy peesy. Don't overthink anything. Just take it as it is, and deal with each issue or item as it is.
> 
> Much gooder now?


 
Hahaha thank you Kelly. The wedding isn't ready yet...still gotta figure out some more music and take care of food and a few other random things. But you're right...almost done! We figured out ceremony music last night, so that's exciting!


----------



## StarSapphire22

smarch said:


> Well don't they most of the time not eat when adjusting anyways, it seems wrong but I feel like that'll make them nice and hungry for when food does come. but I know little about hatchlings


 
Littlefoot ate right away for me, but he's a little chunky monkey. These guys are like a week old, they still have belly buttons, I've never handled anything this small!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Why the hell did I get up at 6:30 on the one day that little bitty is still asleep at 9?



She only slept in because you got up.


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> It's kinda like your worst cramps ever x50 for a few seconds, then it just aches really bad for a while...like just enough ache for you to be miserable and uncomfortable.
> 
> You get the cysts because of a hormone imbalance. The hormone imbalance also causes weight gain, horrible (or sometimes practically nonexistent, depending on the person) periods, mood swings, insulin resistance...I'm using a birth control treatment to replace some of the hormones, and I use it to schedule periods about 3 months apart. Because the pill tricks my body into thinking I'm pregnant, I also stop ovulating, and therefore make less cysts. But, because my natural supply of this hormone is so low, I experience other pg symptoms too. It keeps these symptoms in check, but all the changes in doses give me bloating (like so bad I had to get maternity pants), morning sickness, mood swings, cravings, etc. Oh, and I can smell EVERYTHING.


 Well every last bit of that sounds horribly unpleasant, I guess that's the point, and yeah I know its unpleasant from my friend actually having to leave work early a few times genuinely thinking she was dying... come to think of it that was during wedding planning stress too. What is it about weddings that are so stressful, they're supposed to be happy!! That's not a literal question or statement since I know theres so much to worry about and all, I know i'll learn when/if that time comes for me. It just shouldn't be so stressful, lets tell the universe to knock off this nonsense!


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I am so frustrated with my body right now. Sorry if this is TMI, but I need to rant. As most of you guys know, I have a bunch of cysts on my insides, mostly on my ovaries. Stress makes the condition worse, and usually when I'm stressed a cyst or two will burst. It hurts like a *****. Well, as you can imagine, with my wedding on Friday, trying to line up a new job, general life stress (paying bills, etc.), and now turtles coming early, the last few days have been really stressful! So I've been in near constant pain, and now so many cysts have burst that the fluids/blood has built up and needs somewhere to go...meaning I'm bleeding and I'm not supposed to be, and have to wear a $1500 white dress in three days. Hoo-fricking-ray.



Take some deep breathes. Go for a nice walk or to the zoo or whatever helps to relax you. Try to let go of as much stress as you can (I know real easy to say and harder then heck to do. Worse comes to worse, you'll have to wear a pad, but you will still come through the day as a truly beautiful and loved bride.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> She only slept in because you got up.


And she slept until 10...
She is almost always up just before 8.


----------



## Elohi

But she and I are rocking out upstairs. I have no idea how my big kids can sleep thru the music LOL.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Yeah no chat was either killed or dead when I showed up an hour ago so it wasn't you
> *sniffs self* do I smell?



... well I wasn't going to say anything, but....


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> And she slept until 10...
> She is almost always up just before 8.



I hope you enjoyed the time and got things done you cant normally do or do as easily with "help".


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> Littlefoot ate right away for me, but he's a little chunky monkey. These guys are like a week old, they still have belly buttons, I've never handled anything this small!


 'Nank ate right away, but he was from a petstore and was already kind of adjusted to weird life, I guess his adjusting easily is basically what made him survive to get to me. I waould love to deal with a little Russian that small some day! I mean awwwwww!! anyone that small is adorable but I have that special place in my heart for Russians!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> ... well I wasn't going to say anything, but....


 Darn! I knew my deodorant failed me after races but didn't know it did on regular days... my apologies for that lol... at least you guys can run away


----------



## smarch

ugh guys its barely even lunch time and i'm so frustrated at the database system and permissions i'm currently running I wasn't to throw my computer across the room and go home! Like literally I'm about ready to scream at the darn thing and the office will think i'm crazy!


----------



## StarSapphire22

So with my new turtles, down the road when they're of breeding age, do I need to worry about inbreeding? I'm not sure if any are clutchmates. It's temperature sexed for 2.3, and I plan on adding a few adults of whatever gender I end up needing down the road, so that will diversify the group a bit too...but I'm not even sure if that's really a concern for turtles?


----------



## tortadise

Led Zeppelin is ummm the greatest band ever.


----------



## StarSapphire22

My high school marching band did a show for Kashmir. That was probably my favorite to perform.


----------



## tortadise

StarSapphire22 said:


> My high school marching band did a show for Kashmir. That was probably my favorite to perform.


Awesome. 

Little fact about that song. When they did a show in morocco they were driving from Tantam to Morocco to do their gig and that whole song is based off Robert/jimmy plants visual of the Sahara desert. Pretty cool eh?


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> I am so frustrated with my body right now. Sorry if this is TMI, but I need to rant. As most of you guys know, I have a bunch of cysts on my insides, mostly on my ovaries. Stress makes the condition worse, and usually when I'm stressed a cyst or two will burst. It hurts like a *****. Well, as you can imagine, with my wedding on Friday, trying to line up a new job, general life stress (paying bills, etc.), and now turtles coming early, the last few days have been really stressful! So I've been in near constant pain, and now so many cysts have burst that the fluids/blood has built up and needs somewhere to go...meaning I'm bleeding and I'm not supposed to be, and have to wear a $1500 white dress in three days. Hoo-fricking-ray.



Sorry to hear of those cysts bursting. I've heard they are real painful! Can you do something like yoga to release stress? With almost everything done for the wedding, you should take a day to do nothing but pamper yourself. Deep breathing with your eyes closed can really help too.


----------



## sibi

How is everyone? I'm nursing my bruised ri s and now sternum. Turns out that I hurt more at the sternum than where the actual black and blues are. With the blood thinner I'm on, I was afraid of internal bleeding. Buy, I'm listening to my body; so, if anything is getting worse, I'll just go back to ER.


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm good, but tired. We are still working on the house. We are in the final stretch of running the water lines in the house so we should have running water in the house today. Yay!


----------



## sibi

AZtortMom said:


> I'm good, but tired. We are still working on the house. We are in the final stretch of running the water lines in the house so we should have running water in the house today. Yay!



What did you have before putting in the water line? Or, is it a replacement?


----------



## AZtortMom

We are replacing the water lines


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> I am so frustrated with my body right now. Sorry if this is TMI, but I need to rant. As most of you guys know, I have a bunch of cysts on my insides, mostly on my ovaries. Stress makes the condition worse, and usually when I'm stressed a cyst or two will burst. It hurts like a *****. Well, as you can imagine, with my wedding on Friday, trying to line up a new job, general life stress (paying bills, etc.), and now turtles coming early, the last few days have been really stressful! So I've been in near constant pain, and now so many cysts have burst that the fluids/blood has built up and needs somewhere to go...meaning I'm bleeding and I'm not supposed to be, and have to wear a $1500 white dress in three days. Hoo-fricking-ray.


Awww, Jess that's sad  Everything will work out somehow. We all know that. That's just another challenge to overcome. You've been through a lot recently, it always seems like problems hit us at the worst possible time. But we all have faith in you, we know you'll have _your_ wedding. A wedding that you'll be happy about. I hope everything goes well, it does eventually.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> How is everyone? I'm nursing my bruised ri s and now sternum. Turns out that I hurt more at the sternum than where the actual black and blues are. With the blood thinner I'm on, I was afraid of internal bleeding. Buy, I'm listening to my body; so, if anything is getting worse, I'll just go back to ER.


That's the smart thing to do. Maybe the sternum was affected more by the fall? My day was very good


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> We are replacing the water lines


Congratulations! You never realize how important water is until it disappears


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> That's the smart thing to do. Maybe the sternum was affected more by the fall? My day was very good



You're doing what I wished I did when I was your age. Travel is one of my most enjoyable times of my life. I'm satisfied that I've been to Europe, Asia, the pacific, and Caribbean. I visited Israel which was a life long dream, and so I'm very happy about that. The only other place I'd like to have visited is Spain and Italy cause that's where my roots are, but like my husband said, "I descended from Noah, and that's all I need to know." Lol


----------



## StarSapphire22

I don't want to get up and shower. I just want to sleep. But, I gotta get turtle things and wedding things tonight, which means I have to be ready for errands when Taylor gets home. And I already napped for like an hour and a half.


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> I don't want to get up and shower. I just want to sleep. But, I gotta get turtle things and wedding things tonight, which means I have to be ready for errands when Taylor gets home. And I already napped for like an hour and a half.



why don't you shower, then go back to bed until Taylor get's home. This way, you'll be ready and you get to sleep another couple of hours. Your body needs it!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

bouaboua said:


> Have you seen a big Leopard Tortoise like this before??
> 
> View attachment 92134
> 
> 
> A Torts's Friend send me this photo yesterday.......


 Looks like just a shell. All that foam wrapping indicates to me, "just unwrapped from being shipped". I have a friend doing census and other wildlife work in Ethiopia who found one leo at 72KG (over 150 pounds). A few years ago there was a thread of images with links to many such giants. Some have been imported to southern Europe. There are mixed comments from people about how well that has worked out. @Neal had some awarness of those in Europe if I recall correctly.


----------



## sibi

Will said:


> Looks like just a shell. All that foam wrapping indicates to me, "just unwrapped from being shipped". I have a friend doing census and other wildlife work in Ethiopia who found one leo at 72KG (over 150 pounds). A few years ago there was a thread of images with links to many such giants. Some have been imported to southern Europe. There are mixed comments from people about how well that has worked out. @Neal had some awarness of those in Europe if I recall correctly.


So, Will, I would tend to agree with you cause you don't see a head or legs. Is a shell like that valuable?


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> why don't you shower, then go back to bed until Taylor get's home. This way, you'll be ready and you get to sleep another couple of hours. Your body needs it!


 
I won't have enough time...it's 3:30, so by the time I shower and brush all my freaking hair, and wash my face and all that, it'd be like 5:00-5:30 depending on how distracted I get...and he'll be home at 6:00. Plus I should be working on getting more music together, or my moss letters...I still have to do the j.


----------



## tortadise

sibi said:


> So, Will, I would tend to agree with you cause you don't see a head or legs. Is a shell like that valuable?


Anything of Chelonia holds some value to asiatic beliefs and taboo, whatever there reasoning is for all the collections of live, dead, meat or feet of turtles or tortoises. 

I do say I would love to have a specimen that size along with multiple males and females living. The massive size of a Sulcata but the more docile(most times) disposition of a leopard would be fascinating to be kept.


----------



## tortadise

StarSapphire22 said:


> I won't have enough time...it's 3:30, so by the time I shower and brush all my freaking hair, and wash my face and all that, it'd be like 5:00-5:30 depending on how distracted I get...and he'll be home at 6:00. Plus I should be working on getting more music together, or my moss letters...I still have to do the j.


2 hours to shower? What exactly takes that long?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

sibi said:


> So, Will, I would tend to agree with you cause you don't see a head or legs. Is a shell like that valuable?


 I'm not sure about valuable. To a museum it could be if there was reliable data regarding it's origen. To people who collect dead animal things it might be too.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> You're doing what I wished I did when I was your age. Travel is one of my most enjoyable times of my life. I'm satisfied that I've been to Europe, Asia, the pacific, and Caribbean. I visited Israel which was a life long dream, and so I'm very happy about that. The only other place I'd like to have visited is Spain and Italy cause that's where my roots are, but like my husband said, "I descended from Noah, and that's all I need to know." Lol


Traveling is the best, I love the fresh air, the nature, the rain, the everything. There are some places I wish I had the chance to visit, but then there are a thousand problems happening there. I'm happy I visited these places: *Egypt , *Jordan, the USA, Switzerland, Germany, *France, Italy. Things with a star means I went there as a kid (In other words, I don't remember a thing ). I want to "explore" the US  I'll add more to this list though!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I think a shell like that is pretty cool, as long as no animals were harmed to get it. It'd be pretty neat wall decoration.


----------



## sibi

tortadise said:


> 2 hours to shower? What exactly takes that long?



Combing her hair, for one lol


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortadise said:


> 2 hours to shower? What exactly takes that long?


 
Not shower, brush my hair. It takes 30-45 minutes. Showering is about 20 minutes. Half hour for face washing, teeth brushing, etc. Then I tend to get distracted while I get ready too.


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> Combing her hair, for one lol


 
Its sooooo long, I can't wait to chop it off.


----------



## tortadise

StarSapphire22 said:


> Not shower, brush my hair. It takes 30-45 minutes. Showering is about 20 minutes. Half hour for face washing, teeth brushing, etc. Then I tend to get distracted while I get ready too.


Oooooooo a squirrel like distracted? Lol


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortadise said:


> Oooooooo a squirrel like distracted? Lol


 
Pretty much. I'll go look at Littlefoot or mess around on my phone or something.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> How is everyone? I'm nursing my bruised ri s and now sternum. Turns out that I hurt more at the sternum than where the actual black and blues are. With the blood thinner I'm on, I was afraid of internal bleeding. Buy, I'm listening to my body; so, if anything is getting worse, I'll just go back to ER.



How did you do that?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> We are replacing the water lines



I thought you already had done this.... I know bad memory.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> How did you do that?


Sylvia fell when she was going between enclosures, she was taken to the ER. Let me find that post...


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Sylvia fell when she was going between enclosures, she was taken to the ER. Let me find that post...



This wasn't from the other day when we were talking about falling going into enclosures was it? I didn't think she had gone to the ER from that fall.


----------



## Jacqui

I just got home with boxes and boxes of free tortoise yummies. I have like nine pineapples among other things. lol


----------



## Jacqui

I am so looking forward to next week, when the temps drop back down a bit. This constant deal of sweat dripping down my face and my clothes being damp/wet from the sweat is an uncomfortable pain in the butt.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Here's one:


sibi said:


> Hi again. I don't have broken ribs, but my ribs took a beating! I'm all black and blue, and it really hurts to breathe. I was given pain med through IV, and my muscles were all bruised around the bri s. I can't lift anything, or bend over. But, at least it's not broken. I'm woozy and tired.


The other one:


sibi said:


> Hi guys. Well, I did it this time. I fell trying to pick up one of my torts, and hit my left side of my chest. Ouch! I'm in the ER now and was just gi en some pain meds. I think I may have cracked a rib or two. I'm just too old for this crap!


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> I just got home with boxes and boxes of free tortoise yummies. I have like nine pineapples among other things. lol


Oh man the hingies will love that pineapple


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> I am so looking forward to next week, when the temps drop back down a bit. This constant deal of sweat dripping down my face and my clothes being damp/wet from the sweat is an uncomfortable pain in the butt.


No way. I, looking into buying property where it's hotter. Can't take winters anymore. For me or the tortoises.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> This wasn't from the other day when we were talking about falling going into enclosures was it? I didn't think she had gone to the ER from that fall.


She didn't fall when we chatted about it, it was just her chatting about what would've happened if she did fall... That came after we chatted about it.


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortadise said:


> No way. I, looking into buying property where it's hotter. Can't take winters anymore. For me or the tortoises.


 
Don't you live in Texas? What winters? LOL


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> No way. I, looking into buying property where it's hotter. Can't take winters anymore. For me or the tortoises.



Heat just kills me. Atleast with cold you can put on more layers, with heat only so much can come off before neighbors are all rushing to the ER with all sorts of complications from me taking off too much.


----------



## (r.t)

Hi, mind if I join in?


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Oh man the hingies will love that pineapple



They would rather have the cactus pears.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> She didn't fall when we chatted about it, it was just her chatting about what would've happened if she did fall... That came after we chatted about it.



We tempted the fates.


----------



## tortadise

StarSapphire22 said:


> Don't you live in Texas? What winters? LOL


Haha yep. It's been bad the past 3 years actually. We don't really have summers anymore. It's been a terrible tortoise summer. Barely broke 100 a few times, and nights are low 70s lots of rain too. Just hasn't worked out well the past 3 years or so. Let me out it this way. I now can only leave most of the tortoises out like 3 months out of the year, I use to leave them out 8 months. Weather has changed. Cold and wet doesn't work well. For most of the species. The yellows, reds, and mountains are just fine.


----------



## Jacqui

(r.t) said:


> Hi, mind if I join in?



We would love you to join in!


----------



## (r.t)




----------



## StarSapphire22

We rarely break 100...70-85 is normal summer temps here...winters are almost always -40 - +10 degrees. Last year we rarely got above 0. -30/40 was the average.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I thought you already had done this.... I know bad memory.


We replaced the one outside. Now we are doing the inside ones. Good memory


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> We rarely break 100...70-85 is normal summer temps here...winters are almost always -40 - +10 degrees. Last year we rarely got above 0. -30/40 was the average.



That's a bit much for my likes.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> We replaced the one outside. Now we are doing the inside ones. Good memory



Okay, that explains it.


----------



## AZtortMom

(r.t) said:


> Hi, mind if I join in?


Hi *waves*


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> That's a bit much for my likes.


 
Me too! I want to move somewhere warmer.


----------



## Jacqui

(r.t) said:


>



Is RT what you would like us to try to remember to call you?


----------



## Rob.harmon

TIFF!??? WHERES TIFF


----------



## StarSapphire22

Rob.harmon said:


> TIFF!??? WHERES TIFF


 
...not here?


----------



## Jacqui

Rob.harmon said:


> TIFF!??? WHERES TIFF



Working?


----------



## Rob.harmon

Jacqui said:


> Working?


Ugh ew no


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> ...not here?



I think she is over there *points to the west*


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> Me too! I want to move somewhere warmer.


You can come here


----------



## Jacqui

Rob.harmon said:


> Ugh ew no



Has to pay for dog food for the shaggy machine some how.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> You can come here



Yeah, they just have a "dry" heat.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> How did you do that?


I was picking up Honey Boy to put him in s huge pan of warm water when I slipped and hit my chest on the corner of the very sturdy frat box I built for him. He's about 40 lbs, and rather than to drop him I dropped myself while still holding onto him. My left side breast got all bruised, and later I couldn't breathe well. I went to the ER where the took x-rays, but they said I didn't fracture a rib. Later that day, I began to hurt closer to my sternum where it still hurts. I guess the impact caused the rib to also impact the sternum. Ouch!!!


----------



## (r.t)

Jacqui said:


> Is RT what you would like us to try to remember to call you?


Well you could also remember me as Maria or Mary as you wish


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> I was picking up Honey Boy to put him in s huge pan of warm water when I slipped and hit my chest on the corner of the very sturdy frat box I built for him. He's about 40 lbs, and rather than to drop him I dropped myself while still holding onto him. My left side breast got all bruised, and later I couldn't breathe well. I went to the ER where the took x-rays, but they said I didn't fracture a rib. Later that day, I began to hurt closer to my sternum where it still hurts. I guess the impact caused the rib to also impact the sternum. Ouch!!!


----------



## Jacqui

(r.t) said:


> Well you could also remember me as Maria or Mary as you wish



Hi Maria! *waves*


----------



## (r.t)

sibi said:


> I was picking up Honey Boy to put him in s huge pan of warm water when I slipped and hit my chest on the corner of the very sturdy frat box I built for him. He's about 40 lbs, and rather than to drop him I dropped myself while still holding onto him. My left side breast got all bruised, and later I couldn't breathe well. I went to the ER where the took x-rays, but they said I didn't fracture a rib. Later that day, I began to hurt closer to my sternum where it still hurts. I guess the impact caused the rib to also impact the sternum. Ouch!!!


Ouch!!! Hope you get better soon


----------



## Jacqui

Maria, what time is it where you are?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Yeah, they just have a "dry" heat.


Yeah  as I like to say, it's the same dry heat as sticking your head in an oven heat


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> I was picking up Honey Boy to put him in s huge pan of warm water when I slipped and hit my chest on the corner of the very sturdy frat box I built for him. He's about 40 lbs, and rather than to drop him I dropped myself while still holding onto him. My left side breast got all bruised, and later I couldn't breathe well. I went to the ER where the took x-rays, but they said I didn't fracture a rib. Later that day, I began to hurt closer to my sternum where it still hurts. I guess the impact caused the rib to also impact the sternum. Ouch!!!


That sounds very owie!!


----------



## (r.t)

Jacqui said:


> Hi Maria! *waves*


Hey!


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> This wasn't from the other day when we were talking about falling going into enclosures was it? I didn't think she had gone to the ER from that fall.


No, i didn't fall yet. I guess it was foreshadowing. We were just talking of all yhe times i've slipped and fell and caused black and blues.


----------



## StarSapphire22

AZtortMom said:


> You can come here


 
That's too hot! And I sunburn easy. I'm thinking Cali, or the southeast.


----------



## Jacqui

It's 91 here with a heat index of 97.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Yeah  as I like to say, it's the same dry heat as sticking your head in an oven heat



Sounds almost suicidal (sticking your head into an oven).


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> That's too hot! And I sunburn easy. I'm thinking Cali, or the southeast.


 *whispers* that what I said too


----------



## (r.t)

Jeez sorry I gotta go so soo bye


----------



## Jacqui

Okay my battery is almost dead, so I need to leave. Bye. Back when I get I decide to get the laptop batteries charged.


----------



## (r.t)

Soon*


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Don't you live in Texas? What winters? LOL


Melly is in northern Texas where it does get cold and occasional snow.


----------



## Jacqui

(r.t) said:


> Jeez sorry I gotta go so soo bye



Bye! be sure to come back soon.


----------



## (r.t)

Well couple of hours going to sleep


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> Melly is in northern Texas where it does get cold and occasional snow.


 
Yeah, but that's Texas cold. Not real cold. 20-30 degrees means we're outside in sweatshirts and maybe mittens.


----------



## (r.t)




----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Okay my battery is almost dead, so I need to leave. Bye. Back when I get I decide to get the laptop batteries charged.


Bye *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

(r.t) said:


> Jeez sorry I gotta go so soo bye


Bye Maria *waves*


----------



## sibi

(r.t) said:


> Well you could also remember me as Maria or Mary as you wish


Hi Maria *waves*


----------



## sibi

(r.t) said:


> Ouch!!! Hope you get better soon


Thanks. It should take about 3-6 weeks to completely heal.


----------



## jaizei

tortadise said:


> No way. I, looking into buying property where it's hotter. Can't take winters anymore. For me or the tortoises.



Whereabouts you looking?


----------



## sibi

jaizei said:


> Whereabouts you looking?



Kelly, come to Florida. This way I can come and visit the torts, and you, of course LOL


----------



## StarSapphire22

MY TURTLES ARE IN THE MAIL.


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> MY TURTLES ARE IN THE MAIL.



**jumping up and down with excitement ** This should take your mind off the pain


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> **jumping up and down with excitement ** This should take your mind off the pain


 
I'm so excited! I've been preparing for what feels like ages!


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Yeah, but that's Texas cold. Not real cold. 20-30 degrees means we're outside in sweatshirts and maybe mittens.


That's cause you live in, like the north pole, LOL


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> That's cause you live in, like the north pole, LOL


 
I like to think I'm part penguin.


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> I like to think I'm part penguin.



well then, you won't fair well in Florida. It would take you a year for your blood to thin out enough for you to tolerate the four summers if summer here Lol


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> well then, you won't fair well in Florida. It would take you a year for your blood to thin out enough for you to tolerate the four summers if summer here Lol


Then you become like me and think 70 is cold


----------



## jaizei

Mittens...pfft.


----------



## sibi

AZtortMom said:


> Then you become like me and think 70 is cold


Yeap! Exactly LOL


----------



## StarSapphire22

Look at my sleepy little lord of darkness. He's so cute.


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> Yeap! Exactly LOL


In the heat of summer, i don't like the air to be set below 77 degrees.


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Look at my sleepy little lord of darkness. He's so cute.



That's adorable! He's covering his eyes, awww...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Jess you could move to the Carolinas. Pretty good tort weather but not as crowded as lots of the east coast and not too stereotypical "Deep South" like hearing banjos, haha. Does get pretty humid though buuut the food is delicious.


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> Look at my sleepy little lord of darkness. He's so cute.


He's so cute!


----------



## AZtortMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> Jess you could move to the Carolinas. Pretty good tort weather but not as crowded as lots of the east coast and not too stereotypical "Deep South" like hearing banjos, haha. Does get pretty humid though buuut the food is delicious.


I liked Charleston, SC when I lived there for the military. Pretty neat area


----------



## StarSapphire22

RosieRedfoot said:


> Jess you could move to the Carolinas. Pretty good tort weather but not as crowded as lots of the east coast and not too stereotypical "Deep South" like hearing banjos, haha. Does get pretty humid though buuut the food is delicious.


 
I'm not sure I'd be able to bring my EBTs...I know they're protected in NC, not sure about SC though. We looked into GA for a little while too.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Our house is set to cool to 80 in the summer months. I don't even use a heat source for Rosie inside because it gets too hot. She has a bask spot of 90 and a "cool" side of 80. 

Jess I also sent you a pm.


----------



## sibi

RosieRedfoot said:


> Jess you could move to the Carolinas. Pretty good tort weather but not as crowded as lots of the east coast and not too stereotypical "Deep South" like hearing banjos, haha. Does get pretty humid though buuut the food is delicious.


Jess, I do ha e to agree with Kim here. The Carolinas are nice weather-wise. But, the food is delicious all over the south. It depends on who's cooking, though haha


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I don't think SC cares, haha. People here own raccoons, flying squirrels, fox, even prairie dogs. It's more like a don't ask don't tell kinda thing.


----------



## StarSapphire22

sibi said:


> That's adorable! He's covering his eyes, awww...


 


AZtortMom said:


> He's so cute!


 
Yep and then he'll wake up and continue plotting our demise. He sure can be a sweetie when he wants to be though. Now that he's fixed I'm hoping the cuddly lovey boy will be a permanent thing, once those pesky hormones are out of his system.


----------



## StarSapphire22

RosieRedfoot said:


> Our house is set to cool to 80 in the summer months. I don't even use a heat source for Rosie inside because it gets too hot. She has a bask spot of 90 and a "cool" side of 80.
> 
> Jess I also sent you a pm.


 
I saw! Thank you.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I see ebts for sale on Craigslist and at the reptile shows so I assume they aren't illegal.


----------



## sibi

Hey Noel, hows about you come and visit me and help me put in a pond for my box turtle? You can be my guest and I'd even take you to Destin


----------



## sibi

RosieRedfoot said:


> I see ebts for sale on Craigslist and at the reptile shows so I assume they aren't illegal.



Not necessarily true. I would check with fish and wildlife to see if a permit is required or if you need to get permission to bring them from another state.


----------



## AZtortMom

my Hubby to be in ceiling working on the plumbing


----------



## sibi

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 92601
> my Hubby to be in ceiling working on the plumbing


Wow!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> Hey Noel, hows about you come and visit me and help me put in a pond for my box turtle? You can be my guest and I'd even take you to Destin


That sounds like a plan to me


----------



## sibi

Well, I've got to go to Wendy's to get my dinner tonight. My husband get's to work late tonight and eat pizza. So, I get to buy a chicken salad sandwich and a large vanilla milkshake!


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> Well, I've got to go to Wendy's to get my dinner tonight. My husband get's to work late tonight and eat pizza. So, I get to buy a chicken salad sandwich and a large vanilla milkshake!


Have fun! *waves*


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Well, I've got to go to Wendy's to get my dinner tonight. My husband get's to work late tonight and eat pizza. So, I get to buy a chicken salad sandwich and a large vanilla milkshake!


Have a great dinner


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 92601
> my Hubby to be in ceiling working on the plumbing


He looks like a nice guy  You must be happy to have a person as helpful as him!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ok. I really gotta get ready now. Ttyl!


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Ok. I really gotta get ready now. Ttyl!


Bye bye! *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> Ok. I really gotta get ready now. Ttyl!


Bye! *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> He looks like a nice guy  You must be happy to have a person as helpful as him!


He's great! I'm very happy with him  we save so much money by doing all work ourselves


----------



## tortadise

jaizei said:


> Whereabouts you looking?


South of Corpus Christi. Average weather looks great for tortoises. In maybe 2-3 months of the year at max


----------



## Telid

tortadise said:


> South of Corpus Christi. Average weather looks great for tortoises. In maybe 2-3 months of the year at max


What's the plan for the other 2-3?


----------



## StarSapphire22

See? Distraction!


----------



## Ashes

Hey all! Did I miss anything important today? That's a lot to read.... lol.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> Hey all! Did I miss anything important today? That's a lot to read.... lol.


 
My body hates me and I'm getting turtles tomorrow! They're in the mail now!


----------



## StarSapphire22

So we totally forgot we were having dinner with Taylor's dad tonight. He's frying fish.


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> So we totally forgot we were having dinner with Taylor's dad tonight. He's frying fish.


Yum! I love fried fish


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I like about anything fried... Haha

I've tried a deep fried snickers bar and deep fried butter. Both I could only get one bite because it was painfully sweet. 

I made Belgian waffles from scratch for dinner! I need to go to the grocery store, lol. (And do dishes)

The bf still thinks I should wait on the short tail possum but the breeder doesn't know when her next litter will be. Oh well, have a few weeks to try to change his mind


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> My body hates me and I'm getting turtles tomorrow! They're in the mail now!


Yay!!! Well, for the turtles at least.... Suck ur body is being uncooperative!!! 

My friend brought us pizza in exchange for some of my ice cream..... Mmmm......


----------



## tortadise

Telid said:


> What's the plan for the other 2-3?


Greenhouses


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> My body hates me and I'm getting turtles tomorrow! They're in the mail now!


your boxie babies?


----------



## StarSapphire22

lisa127 said:


> your boxie babies?


 
yes!


----------



## smarch

http://sun-gazing.com/watch-a-baby-tortoise-pursue-a-toy-car-too-cute-not-to-share/

I'll just put this here for you guys!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

sibi said:


> Not necessarily true. I would check with fish and wildlife to see if a permit is required or if you need to get permission to bring them from another state.



I used to rescue rodents and always got a bunch of "illegal" rodents. For example... White rats: legal, colored rats: illegal. Syrian hamster: legal, dwarf hamster: illegal. Capybara: legal, degu (small chinchilla like rodent): illegal. Even if a fish and wildlife person saw a degu I could have said it's just a giant gerbil and they'd have believed me. 

Eh, nothing bad ever happened.  Most animal regulations don't make a whole lot of sense (except in closed ecosystems like Hawaii not allowing flora/fauna in.) Or for native animals/disease spread (which would be the case of ebt's).

Like I could own a toucan or chimpanzee or fennec fox but not a non-albino rat? Same species but different coat pattern... Made no sense!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Note: not condoning law breaking but some things (like the rats) were a gray area. Even petsmart sold dwarf hamsters illegally for a while because the laws were so archaic.


----------



## bouaboua

Will said:


> Looks like just a shell. All that foam wrapping indicates to me, "just unwrapped from being shipped". I have a friend doing census and other wildlife work in Ethiopia who found one leo at 72KG (over 150 pounds). A few years ago there was a thread of images with links to many such giants. Some have been imported to southern Europe. There are mixed comments from people about how well that has worked out. @Neal had some awarness of those in Europe if I recall correctly.



Thank you Will for your reply. 

If it is only a shell, that give me some comfort. Few of my Torts friend in China they also admitted. Any wildlife will soon become extinct because Chinese people will pay top dollar for them so they can brag. The attraction for the local people and smuggler are hard to resist. Very sad. Just very sad. Also upset.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Interesting. I have not tried limes on stuff before.


You should try that. Specially on seafood. Gave them very fresh and pleasant taste.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm just gonna nope on out of here.
> 
> But first:
> Good morning!
> 
> And second:
> I get turtles tomorrow!


Haha......I know that. We will not do that to you or Taylor.

I got some Torts today too. It is some Burmese Star. My wife like them.


----------



## Elohi

tortadise said:


> No way. I, looking into buying property where it's hotter. Can't take winters anymore. For me or the tortoises.


San Antonio practically has no winter.


----------



## Elohi

It rarely freezes here or anywhere in this part of Texas actually. That's why we are here, no winter LOL.


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> So, Will, I would tend to agree with you cause you don't see a head or legs. Is a shell like that valuable?


It must have some value, at least they can brag. That is what I understand how some of Chinese people's mindset.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Yum! I love fried fish


I think what she mean is fly fishing. 

Don't get me wrong. I LOVE fried fish.


----------



## AZtortMom

Fly fishing is cool too


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> It rarely freezes here or anywhere in this part of Texas actually. That's why we are here, no winter LOL.


I like California winter. Cold but no snow. Just rain but no all the time. Come to California, you will like it. 

But we have earthquake.


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> It rarely freezes here or anywhere in this part of Texas actually. That's why we are here, no winter LOL.


I don't knows last winter it got pretty cold. I think you just me down there so you can come snatch some wee leopards. Lol I'd call you sneaky mcleopard snatcher. But I really wouldn't care all that much since I have a billion.


----------



## mike taylor

Leopards snatching Monica that has a ring to it!


----------



## Elohi

tortadise said:


> I don't knows last winter it got pretty cold. I think you just me down there so you can come snatch some wee leopards. Lol I'd call you sneaky mcleopard snatcher. But I really wouldn't care all that much since I have a billion.


LOL! In my ninja suit. Snatchin the leopards.


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Leopards snatching Monica that has a ring to it!


 Lololol #ninja


----------



## Elohi

I'm full up on leopards once Lady October pips. We may end up in western Oklahoma years down the road, out in the country. I wonder how leopards would do there? They'd definitely need well insulated heated houses or a heated barn or something to ride the winters.


----------



## StarSapphire22

The turtles are in Memphis! FedEx is probably wondering why their website got about a zillion more hits today.


----------



## StarSapphire22

The fish fry was really awesome, in case anyone was wondering...and I'm fussy about seafood, so that's saying something.


----------



## StarSapphire22

And I think I'm all set for turtles now...got a nice big soaking/swimming bin, made a mash (banana, strawberry, blueberry, blackberry, boiled egg, butternut squash, greens, hibiscus petals, red clover, mazuri all put through the food processor) and froze it until they're ready to eat, got a food dish. Added some more fir bark to the enclosure. Wetted everything down.


----------



## bouaboua

@AbdullaAli Good morning! ! !


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> @AbdullaAli Good morning! ! !


Good morning Steven !!!


----------



## bouaboua

Not really a morning for me now. Almost time to go home from work here in China.

Are you just waking up?


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Not really a morning for me now. Almost time to go home from work here in China.
> 
> Are you just waking up?


Sometime ago, first I caught up on posts, then Ate breakfast


----------



## bouaboua

Dedicated member of the forum. That is dedication. 

Tip my hat to you.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Dedicated member of the forum. That is dedication.
> 
> Tip my hat to you.


Thanks Steven


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO friend. 

Looks like you all sleep-in today. 

May everyone have a dandy day.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning!


----------



## Ashes

Morning. I woke up way late. :/


----------



## StarSapphire22

I can't sleep. I'm too excited about turtles. They're in my state! In a city about an hour away.

Taylor has today off, so we were gonna sleep in a little today, but I just can't.


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> I can't sleep. I'm too excited about turtles. They're in my state! In a city about an hour away.
> 
> Taylor has today off, so we were gonna sleep in a little today, but I just can't.



Tic toc, 2 more days! 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> I'm full up on leopards once Lady October pips. We may end up in western Oklahoma years down the road, out in the country. I wonder how leopards would do there? They'd definitely need well insulated heated houses or a heated barn or something to ride the winters.


Yep your gonna need a nice sealed tight and warm building up there. The line of super cold north and warm south is just north of me in Texas. Oklahoma can get some good snows and cold temps.


----------



## tortdad

Good morning (or afternoon) to all of my tort family members 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## smarch

Good morning everyone! Actually got to sleep some today as its ny day off


----------



## StarSapphire22

Everyone is very quiet today! Wake up guys! Don't you know it's turtle day?!

I've been up every half hour or so since 4 AM...Then I had a dream that Chris called me saying I missed the delivery and all my turtles died...so I am UP UP UPPITY UP.

We went to bed at like 12:30 (eeep) so I'm gonna be tired later... :/


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> yes!


Fun!! Love boxie babies.


----------



## lisa127

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Abdulla6169

lisa127 said:


> Good morning everyone!


Good morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Good morning (or afternoon) to all of my tort family members
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Good morning!


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Good morning everyone! Actually got to sleep some today as its ny day off


I went back to school (work) today.


----------



## StarSapphire22

They're in Fargo!


----------



## Jacqui

Jessica... are they here yet????


----------



## Jacqui

Lol you must have been typing Fargo while I was typing my question.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good mornin'!*


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> Jessica... are they here yet????


 
Not yet! They are "at the local shipping facility" according to the tracker.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Fly fishing is cool too



Huh, I never try fishing for flies... I just use the fly swatter.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> I used to rescue rodents and always got a bunch of "illegal" rodents. For example... White rats: legal, colored rats: illegal. Syrian hamster: legal, dwarf hamster: illegal. Capybara: legal, degu (small chinchilla like rodent): illegal. Even if a fish and wildlife person saw a degu I could have said it's just a giant gerbil and they'd have believed me.
> 
> Eh, nothing bad ever happened.  Most animal regulations don't make a whole lot of sense (except in closed ecosystems like Hawaii not allowing flora/fauna in.) Or for native animals/disease spread (which would be the case of ebt's).
> 
> Like I could own a toucan or chimpanzee or fennec fox but not a non-albino rat? Same species but different coat pattern... Made no sense!



I didn't realize your states laws were that tough.


----------



## lisa127

I don't understand the point of white rats only. That makes no sense.


----------



## StarSapphire22

"On vehicle for delivery" Does that mean its just loaded onto the truck or is it actually out for delivery?


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> I don't understand the point of white rats only. That makes no sense.



Maybe so labs could have them? Also easier for white rats to not survive if they get loose, because the color makes them stand out.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> "On vehicle for delivery" Does that mean its just loaded onto the truck or is it actually out for delivery?



Should be on the truck, going around the area to make deliveries until.....







... he gets to your place.


----------



## Jacqui

I was noticing that this group of wild turkeys I see quite often has one of the youngsters being a tan color rather then the normal dark brown. Kinda a pretty fellow.


----------



## StarSapphire22

They're supposed to be here by 10:30. They've been out for delivery for 45 minutes. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Jacqui

are they here yet?


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Everyone is very quiet today! Wake up guys! Don't you know it's turtle day?!
> 
> I've been up every half hour or so since 4 AM...Then I had a dream that Chris called me saying I missed the delivery and all my turtles died...so I am UP UP UPPITY UP.
> 
> We went to bed at like 12:30 (eeep) so I'm gonna be tired later... :/



Hi Jess! Turtle day I know you're excited. So am I.


----------



## sibi

Good morning crew! Is this a happy hump day?


----------



## Jacqui

It's a hot day atleast.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning Sibi. How are you feeling?


----------



## Jacqui

... and Jess, are they here yet?


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Everyone is very quiet today! Wake up guys! Don't you know it's turtle day?!
> 
> I've been up every half hour or so since 4 AM...Then I had a dream that Chris called me saying I missed the delivery and all my turtles died...so I am UP UP UPPITY UP.
> 
> We went to bed at like 12:30 (eeep) so I'm gonna be tired later... :/



That dream would keep me up too. Geez...


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Good morning Sibi. How are you feeling?



Feeling pretty good today. How about you?


----------



## Jacqui

Tired, but I think mainly from thinking what all I have to do and how hot it is suppose to be today, rather then really tired.


----------



## Jacqui

I told Jeff with as hot as it should be today, I might move down into the sulcata tunnel, so if when he comes home I am missing to look there first as I may be stuck.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Tired, but I think mainly from thinking what all I have to do and how hot it is suppose to be today, rather then really tired.



You would never survive in Florida  Isn't it suppose to be hot tomorrow too?


----------



## Jacqui

Yes the next few days are to be too hot for my comfort. I don't recall the heat being too bad, when we were in Florida... of course every time (with a couple of exceptions) it rained while we were there. lol


----------



## lisa127

My sister made me a memory pillow out of one of my nephews shirts. My shih Tzu better not pee on this particular pillow!!


----------



## Jacqui

That's a neat idea!


----------



## StarSapphire22

THEY'RE HERE!!! They're so tiny and adorable and amazing and perfect. Soaking now. Pics soon!


----------



## sibi

LO


Jacqui said:


> I told Jeff with as hot as it should be today, I might move down into the sulcata tunnel, so if when he comes home I am missing to look there first as I may be stuck.



LOL! I never thought about that. Baby Runt kinda gave up on digging for now. I'm trying to get her to dig where I want her to dif, but I think she doesn't like it cause she keeps trying to get away Haha


----------



## lisa127

Pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> THEY'RE HERE!!! They're so tiny and adorable and amazing and perfect. Soaking now. Pics soon!



So glad! Bet your relieved too. Did you send Chris his email telling him they made it?


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> LO
> 
> 
> LOL! I never thought about that. Baby Runt kinda gave up on digging for now. I'm trying to get her to dig where I want her to dif, but I think she doesn't like it cause she keeps trying to get away Haha



I really want somebody to go down the tunnel and tell me where it really runs and for how far.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> THEY'RE HERE!!! They're so tiny and adorable and amazing and perfect. Soaking now. Pics soon!


Yay!!! Boxies are awesome


----------



## annastortoise

Question- how do you post threads on mobile version?


 I <3 Russians


----------



## Jacqui

Okay now that I can't keep bugging Jess if her turtles arrived, I need to go back to the house and do a few more chores.


----------



## sibi

lisa127 said:


> My sister made me a memory pillow out of one of my nephews shirts. My shih Tzu better not pee on this particular pillow!!



Aww, that was very thoughtful! Maybe you can get a clear plastic cover for it. I usually sew one up if I had to.


----------



## lisa127

sibi said:


> Aww, that was very thoughtful! Maybe you can get a clear plastic cover for it. I usually sew one up if I had to.


That is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## sageharmon

PICTURES


----------



## Jacqui

annastortoise said:


> Question- how do you post threads on mobile version?
> 
> 
> I <3 Russians



Sorry, I can't answer that as I only have used computers and laptops, but I am sure somebody will know the answer (maybe before I even get this written and posted)


----------



## sibi

I w


Jacqui said:


> I really want somebody to go down the tunnel and tell me where it really runs and for how far.



I would get some local kid if I wouldn't get sued LOL


----------



## Rob.harmon

annastortoise said:


> Question- how do you post threads on mobile version?
> 
> 
> I <3 Russians


If you click on General Turtle Discussion, there should be those three white dots in the top right corner. 
Click on them and it should say "new subject of something like that"


----------



## Abdulla6169

annastortoise said:


> Question- how do you post threads on mobile version?
> 
> 
> I <3 Russians


Click the camera icon to take a photo, or the icon next to it to post a photo you already took  here's what you see while posting.


I'm talking about the icons above the keyboard!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Click the camera icon to take a photo, or the icon next to it to post a photo you already took  here's what you see while posting.
> View attachment 92700
> 
> I'm talking about the icons above the keyboard!


Fo some reason I read this as how to post pictures


----------



## Abdulla6169

annastortoise said:


> Question- how do you post threads on mobile version?
> 
> 
> I <3 Russians


Swipe the screen to the right to open this:


Click browse:


Chose the categories you want Until you are in the correct one:


Click the three little dots in the upper right corner:


Click new topic:


----------



## StarSapphire22

Unboxing, featuring Taylor as my trusty knife wielder. The first two are temperature sexed as male, the other three are female. Soaking. And all together!

I gotta say, when Chris said quarter sized, I didn't actually think they'd be quarter sized!


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Unboxing, featuring Taylor as my trusty knife wielder. The first two are temperature sexed as male, the other three are female. Soaking. And all together!
> 
> I gotta say, when Chris said quarter sized, I didn't actually think they'd be quarter sized!


Wow! They are *beauties*


----------



## tortdad

Awesome!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Awwwwwww! SO CUTE!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good morning


----------



## tortdad

Hey AZtortMom

:waves:


----------



## mike taylor

Morning its noon!


----------



## tortadise

mike taylor said:


> Morning its noon!


Noon twenty six now. Lol


----------



## mike taylor

Noon 38 now


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon!


----------



## tortdad

tortadise said:


> Noon twenty six now. Lol



Your sister gave me her digits. What are you going to do about it? 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

tortadise said:


> Noon twenty six now. Lol


It's noon 168 now 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Jacqui

It's an ice cream kinda day...


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Your sister gave me her digits. What are you going to do about it?
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Kelly you going to let him get away with this monstrosity?


----------



## mike taylor

3:18 now!


----------



## sageharmon

TIFF? Where's tiff!?!?!?


----------



## tortadise

mike taylor said:


> Kelly you going to let him get away with this monstrosity?


I don't get it. But I also don't have a sister. So doesn't bother me lol.


----------



## tortadise

Three ah ah ah twenty three ah ah ah. Lol


----------



## mike taylor

3:41


----------



## tortadise

Lol. Yeah I think since I am the boss. Yep I'm going to leave now. Gotta continue some painting inside the greenhouse. Bye bye now.
Three forty two.


----------



## Telid

sageharmon said:


> TIFF? Where's tiff!?!?!?


If I had to guess, burrito.


tortdad said:


> Your sister gave me her digits. What are you going to do about it?


Wish you well?


----------



## Abdulla6169

sageharmon said:


> TIFF? Where's tiff!?!?!?


She said she won't be on for a while, she's got a job, painting her house, and other stuff too. She said she'll drop by from time to time


----------



## sageharmon

AbdullaAli said:


> She said she won't be on for a while, she's got a job, painting her house, and other stuff too. She said she'll drop by from time to time


Dislike


----------



## Abdulla6169

sageharmon said:


> Dislike


You know that does nothing, right basil?  Just kidding...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yay boxies! Love the pic of all 5 in your hands. Best pre-wedding gift, glad they're safe n sound!


----------



## Jacqui

5:43pm


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> 5:43pm


12:41 am  I am a day ahead of you!


----------



## Jacqui

I was mowing what use to be an old horse lot and what should I scare up but a rat! Usually it's a snake, but never expected a rat.


----------



## sageharmon

TIFF???


----------



## Abdulla6169

sageharmon said:


> TIFF???


Try tagging her, she doesn't get a notification when you just say her name loudly.


----------



## sageharmon

TIFAHNEE!?


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Unboxing, featuring Taylor as my trusty knife wielder. The first two are temperature sexed as male, the other three are female. Soaking. And all together!
> 
> I gotta say, when Chris said quarter sized, I didn't actually think they'd be quarter sized!


Omg I want one!!!!!!!


----------



## tortadise

Sies y media


----------



## tortadise

So I hate painting I really do. But the greenhouse is looking good. I got the sky painted the pallet color blue. Tomorrow perhaps the clouds will commence.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I got Saturday off!!! Guess who's going to the reptile expo!?! Whoop whoop!!


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> I got Saturday off!!! Guess who's going to the reptile expo!?! Whoop whoop!!
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Right freaking on, Luke! Karen and I will be there, and likely Maggie will be as well. This will be a celebrity filled show for sure!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Everyone else, sorry, I got the notice and post from Luke and just jumped ahead the 223 posts to reply to him. 
Abdulha, go to bed young man!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes!!! I killed chat being a fuddy-duddy!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Everyone else, sorry, I got the notice and post from Luke and just jumped ahead the 223 posts to reply to him.
> Abdulha, go to bed young man!


 
You should go back a couple pages and check out my new turtles!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

How about a post number?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> Omg I want one!!!!!!!


 
You should get some when you guys get back on your feet. 

Little buggers are hard to find in the big ol 55gal bin!


----------



## StarSapphire22

RosieRedfoot said:


> Yay boxies! Love the pic of all 5 in your hands. Best pre-wedding gift, glad they're safe n sound!


 
I think I might print that out and frame it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How about a post number?


I found them. I'm on my phone and although I can see the micro-picture, when I click on them to get a full frame it's fractured,(insert frown face).


----------



## RosieRedfoot

You should! 

Ugh I was productive today. So weird  Shower, work, laundry, dishes, made dinner, folded laundry, grocery trip. Even made salmon salad for sandwiches (on croissants!) I can't wait for lunch tomorrow! Now I just need to put away dishes and laundry but think my productivity has died. Time for movie/tv till bed!


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> You should get some when you guys get back on your feet.
> 
> Little buggers are hard to find in the big ol 55gal bin!


I can't wait until I'm able to get another!!! Long time from now, but still can't wait! lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got work to do. I shut the shop down today after 8 hours, yet here I sit, quasi-unproductive.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

(By the way, you guys suck at enabling a procrastinator!)


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> So I hate painting I really do. But the greenhouse is looking good. I got the sky painted the pallet color blue. Tomorrow perhaps the clouds will commence.



I'll trade, I'll come there and paint and you can come here and cut trees/weed or even build something (like a greenhouse).


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> I got Saturday off!!! Guess who's going to the reptile expo!?! Whoop whoop!!
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Well Luke nice to see you and sounds like fun.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> You should!
> 
> Ugh I was productive today. So weird  Shower, work, laundry, dishes, made dinner, folded laundry, grocery trip. Even made salmon salad for sandwiches (on croissants!) I can't wait for lunch tomorrow! Now I just need to put away dishes and laundry but think my productivity has died. Time for movie/tv till bed!



Those sandwiches sound good. Never had salmon in a salad style before.


----------



## Jacqui

I hate stinging nettles! The area of the yard I am working in now has a bunch. I cut them down but they fought back. I can feel my elbow, wrist (other arm), right hand, lips, and one eye starting to swell. *grumble grumble*


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I hate stinging nettles! The area of the yard I am working in now has a bunch. I cut them down but they fought back. I can feel my elbow, wrist (other arm), right hand, lips, and one eye starting to swell. *grumble grumble*


Oh no! I hope you are ok!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I hate stinging nettles! The area of the yard I am working in now has a bunch. I cut them down but they fought back. I can feel my elbow, wrist (other arm), right hand, lips, and one eye starting to swell. *grumble grumble*




Antihistamine come to the rescuer?


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got work to do. I shut the shop down today after 8 hours, yet here I sit, quasi-unproductive.



I felt the same way when I woke-up this morning.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> I felt the same way when I woke-up this morning.


Normal day is 11 hours. The guys in the shop were very happy to get out early.


----------



## Elohi

Hello friends!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Hello friends!


Hiya Monica. 'Ow the 'ell are ya?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hiya Monica. 'Ow the 'ell are ya?


I'm alright. In need of restful sleep but ok. Gearing up for the school year. Two kids in middle school is a little bit of madness. Lots of stuff to get and do. Kinda feels like bleeding money and energy LOL. 
How are you?!


----------



## Ashes

Well guys - we are going back to court. She has now cut Brandon down to seeing his son once a week..... :/ Some people..... I just don't get it. I could understand if he was an awful person or dad but..... he's not. And I'm not biased - he really loves his son and it breaks our hearts when his son sits here and cries because he wants to be here more..... 

Anyway. Got my ring today. Yay!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Currently we have 3 school jobs to get done before school starts! The best thing about school remodels/building, we have a solid deadline to get it done. When school starts, the crew MUST be out of there. We've got enough work to keep the shop doing 55+ hours a week up through the middle of October. That's great, but I'm salary.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> Well guys - we are going back to court. She has now cut Brandon down to seeing his son once a week..... :/ Some people..... I just don't get it. I could understand if he was an awful person or dad but..... he's not. And I'm not biased - he really loves his son and it breaks our hearts when his son sits here and cries because he wants to be here more.....
> 
> Anyway. Got my ring today. Yay!


Ash, don't fret too much on it. My boy is my stepson. He'll give me a hug while telling me he got his build from his dad, but his “ness" from me.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Hello friends!


Hello Monica. Good evening! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> Hello friends!


Hi Monica


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ash, don't fret too much on it. My boy is my stepson. He'll give me a hug while telling me he got his build from his dad, but his “ness" from me.


 kids will find out who their parents are later in life. I don't worry about that. It just makes us sad that his son has to suffer because his mother is just a very mean person.....


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Normal day is 11 hours. The guys in the shop were very happy to get out early.


If that is the case. I have no complain and get my fanny to work.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I don't wanna do wedding things anymoreeeee.... *whine* Time to go finally make my "J". Sigh.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> If that is the case. I have no complain and get my fanny to work.


Have fun!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> If that is the case. I have no complain and get my fanny to work.


I point out that we're not leaving early, but just going home on time.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> I'm alright. In need of restful sleep but ok. Gearing up for the school year. Two kids in middle school is a little bit of madness. Lots of stuff to get and do. Kinda feels like bleeding money and energy LOL.
> How are you?!


I been there before. I still don't know how I make it through. Looking back......seems like nothing to it though.........


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And Ash, my point is we/they remember and it forms the making of the person they/we become. It is far easier to be a bad example/parent than good. Hold your head high and walk with honor.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I point out that we're not leaving early, but just going home on time.


I know. Thank God that most of time, we can go home on time. 

But I work from home a lot. I have shirt and tie on top but wear the shorts during the conference call. 

NOT! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> I know. Thank God that most of time, we can go home on time.
> 
> But I work from home a lot. I have shirt and tie on top but wear the shorts during the conference call.
> 
> NOT! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


I was never happier than when working from home. Nor was Ava and the cats!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I was never happier than when working from home. Nor was Ava and the cats!


Yes. My wife say so too. It is a blessing! ! !


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And Ash, my point is we/they remember and it forms the making of the person they/we become. It is far easier to be a bad example/parent than good. Hold your head high and walk with honor.


 we are trying.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> I don't wanna do wedding things anymoreeeee.... *whine* Time to go finally make my "J". Sigh.


So close though!!!!!!!!!  I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> I'll trade, I'll come there and paint and you can come here and cut trees/weed or even build something (like a greenhouse).


Lol. I looooove building stuff. Cutting trees is easy too. Big trees?


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> Hello friends!


Hello ninja


----------



## mike taylor

Hello leopard snatcher!


----------



## sageharmon

TIFF!?!?!???


----------



## mike taylor

Oh stop it you sound so desperate . Tiff,!???? She will be back some times people need a break .


----------



## sageharmon

mike taylor said:


> Oh stop it you sound so desperate . Tiff,!???? She will be back some times people need a break .


Dislike.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sageharmon said:


> Dislike.


Cute


----------



## Rob.harmon

mike taylor said:


> Oh stop it you sound so desperate . Tiff,!???? She will be back some times people need a break .


Dislike too;(


----------



## Rob.harmon

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Cute


Dislike


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Rob.harmon said:


> Dislike too;(


That's just precious.


----------



## Rob.harmon

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's just precious.


Stop. Where is tifahnii?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I believe Mike summed it up already…


----------



## Rob.harmon

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I believe Mike summed it up already…


WHERE IS SHE!? 
I want her now!


----------



## Rob.harmon

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I believe Mike summed it up already…


Dislike.


----------



## StarSapphire22

She's busy. She has a new job, a destructive puppy, house projects...and I don't know, maybe a need for some personal time to mourn the loss of her husband?!

Calm down. She'll be here when she'll be here. Other people miss her here too and we aren't losing our minds. Give her space. Geez.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So make something up…


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Hello leopard snatcher!


More like dandelion and mallow snatcher. LOLOL


----------



## Rob.harmon

StarSapphire22 said:


> She's busy. She has a new job, a destructive puppy, house projects...and I don't know, maybe a need for some personal time to mourn the loss of her husband?!
> 
> Calm down. She'll be here when she'll be here. Other people miss her here too and we aren't losing our minds. Give her space. Geez.


Dislike.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Rob.harmon said:


> Dislike.


 
Stop being a child and show some respect.


----------



## Rob.harmon

StarSapphire22 said:


> Stop being a child and show some respect.


Dislike.....


----------



## Rob.harmon

KEN!!!!!
DONT YOU DARE AGREE WITH HER OMG!!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Looks like someone need a babysitter.


----------



## Rob.harmon

bouaboua said:


> Looks like someone need a babysitter.


She left....but my mommy is changing Sagies diapers


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Rob.harmon said:


> KEN!!!!!
> DONT YOU DARE AGREE WITH HER OMG!!!!!


As has been pointed out, using all caps is perceived as yelling here in the States. Sister, you don't know me well enough to raise your voice to me.


----------



## Rob.harmon

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As has been pointed out, using all caps is perceived as yelling here in the States. Sister, you don't know me well enough to raise your voice to me.


Fine. But I ain't you sister!


----------



## Elohi

Dude. What did I just walk into?


----------



## bouaboua

Here you go..............


----------



## Rob.harmon

Elohi said:


> Dude. What did I just walk into?


We want Tifanie!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Dude. What did I just walk into?


Right?


----------



## bouaboua

Rob.harmon said:


> We want Tifanie!!!!!


Take this for now.


----------



## bouaboua

She will be back when she back. Take a easy.


----------



## Rob.harmon

bouaboua said:


> Take this for now.
> 
> View attachment 92781


We'll need 2 of those.


----------



## StarSapphire22

HER HUSBAND DIED. If you can't respect that, you're not her friend. You have no idea what she's going through. She needs to deal with her own sh!t ... Not babysit you. Calm down.

If you want to talk to her, PM her, and she'll respond if she feels like it.


----------



## Rob.harmon

Dear Mrs. StarSaphire22 
Sagie and Robie are babies. 
But we Do understand what she is going through and we respect that. 
We just miss her so much that we cried last night because she wasn't here. 
Love from your favorite twins, 
Sagie and Robie


----------



## bouaboua

Rob.harmon said:


> We'll need 2 of those.



Okay!

You got it! ! !


----------



## Rob.harmon

bouaboua said:


> Okay!
> 
> You got it! ! !
> 
> View attachment 92784


Gracias!


----------



## bouaboua

Rob.harmon said:


> Gracias!



不客气!!!!!!


----------



## Rob.harmon

bouaboua said:


> 不客气!!!!!!


Dislike but only because I can't read that.


----------



## bouaboua

You are not the only bilingual person in the forum.


----------



## bouaboua

Keep it coming..........


----------



## Elohi

-sigh- don't know wtf.


----------



## Rob.harmon

bouaboua said:


> You are not the only bilingual person in the forum.


I'm not bilingual-_-


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> -sigh- don't know wtf.



Time for Ninja to take care of crying baby.


----------



## Rob.harmon

bouaboua said:


> Time for Ninja to take care of crying baby.


You better not be talking about us-__-


----------



## bouaboua

Rob.harmon said:


> I'm not bilingual-_-


So! Please don't "Gracias" me then. Thanks! !


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Time for Ninja to take care of crying baby.


----------



## Elohi

Ah man! That is supposed to be animated. Well poo, anti-climatic and what not.


----------



## mike taylor

Well on a brighter note I have my new turtle pond dugout and tank installed . Just have to add rocks fence and plants .


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> View attachment 92785




Love it! ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

Hey I think sponge bob is on .


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Well on a brighter note I have my new turtle pond dugout and tank installed . Just have to add rocks fence and plants .


Picture Please Mike. Pictures........

So I can drool over it.


----------



## mike taylor

Have no pictures yet will post some as soon as its finished.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

nee how ma
Steven,
A very long time ago, I was bilingual…


----------



## mike taylor

Ok show off what are you sayin?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Greetings, how are you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Greetings, how are you?


Steven? How'd i do?


----------



## Elohi

Is that Chinese?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven? How'd i do?


Very well.


----------



## mike taylor

Rob.harmon said:


> You better not be talking about us-__-


Hey guys you fill the love? We are being mean to you till Tif is back . That's what she would want . Haha but we are not so good at it like she is .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's an old memory,(41 years) I think mandarin.


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Very well.


So I've noticed lately that the Leo's have been knocking their log over, like daily...
I discovered how they are doing it...they are walking close to parts of it that rub their shell and they start doing the tortle-shuffle. Scratching their carapace. It's freaking hilarious but I haven't been able to catch it on video yet.


----------



## bouaboua

That will get you by most of the cities in Taiwan and China. 

And get you in trouble because people thing you can speak the language.


----------



## mike taylor

Its funny to watch the turtle shuffle.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's an old memory,(41 years) I think mandarin.


Good memory then.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> So I've noticed lately that the Leo's have been knocking their log over, life daily...
> I discovered how they are doing it...they are walking close to part is it that rub their shell and they start doing the tortle-shuffle. Scratching their carapace. It's freaking hilarious but I haven't been able to catch it on video yet.


You need to continue to observe them till you can post that "turtle-shuffle" video.

I'm sure of it will give us a good laugh.


----------



## Rob.harmon

bouaboua said:


> So! Please don't "Gracias" me then. Thanks! !


Sorry


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> That will get you by most of the cities in Taiwan and China.
> 
> And get you in trouble because people thing you can speak the language.


Ooh, that and I may remember how to count to 5!


----------



## bouaboua

I got some Burmese Star yesterday. 




My wife think the are very pretty.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ooh, that and I may remember how to count to 5!


You will be in more trouble then.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I like those stars, Steven.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I like those stars, Steven.


Thank you Sir!

To keep my wife happy. But we are thinking of re-home two of our adult Herrminns. Or maybe all the Herminnes. My wife thinking it will be better.


----------



## Elohi

I can count to ten is Japanese and Spanish. Not sure how useful that is lol


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> I can count to ten is Japanese and Spanish. Not sure how useful that is lol


Just for fun.....That is good enough.


----------



## Elohi

Not sure how to spell the Japanese words for numbers 
Ich nee san chi go roku sich huch ku ju 
The hilarious thing about that is, little bitty and I learned that last summer when the big kids were in martial arts. 
Little bitty was not even 2 and was counting out loud with the sensei.


----------



## Elohi

I know so little Spanish that it's kind of sad considering I grew up in the panhandle of Texas and my best friend was bilingual. I also took Spanish in HS and retained very little :0/


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Not sure how to spell the Japanese words for numbers
> Ich nee san chi go roku sich huch ku ju
> The hilarious thing about that is Alaina and I learned that last summer when the big kids were in martial arts.
> Alaina was not even 2 and was counting out loud with the sensei.



Than I think that is the purpose of learning how to count in Japanese. To have fun with the kids.


----------



## Elohi

Just realized I used little bitties actual name.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> I know so little Spanish that it's kind of sad considering I grew up in the panhandle of Texas and my best friend was bilingual. I also took Spanish in HS and retained very little :0/


Me too.

I never taking my English class seriously during my school year. Not knowing one day I will end-up migrating to US. But only by God's Mercy to able to hold a job till now.


----------



## Elohi

I've heard English is difficult to learn as a second language. Do you think that's true, Steven?


----------



## Elohi

I have a Norwegian friend who speaks 5 languages. I wish I were that smart!


----------



## Elohi

Dangit, I'm hungry but I'm already in bed. Not getting up just to eat. Blah.


----------



## Elohi

Well would ya look at that, I talked everyone to sleep LOL


----------



## Elohi

Ninja lullabies. #schnazzy


----------



## Elohi

#rockabye #hungryninja #lazy #chatkiller


----------



## Elohi

And with that. Goodnight my friends! Sleep well! Have a great day tomorrow! #overandout


----------



## bouaboua

Sorry Ninja Woman. I went for a quick lunch.

To learn English for an everyday living are not that hard. American is a big milting pot, so most of people are having good tolerance of imperfection of speaking and/or writing in English.

My Younger daughter are in English major. You need to watch her correcting my grammar and spilling. It is bloody ruthless.

Goon night. Sweet dream and continue to count in Japanese.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> And with that. Goodnight my friends! Sleep well! Have a great day tomorrow! #overandout


Good Night! ! !


----------



## Elohi

Little bitty has had us awake 4x already since we went to bed. Not sure what's up with that, she is normally a good sleeper.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Little bitty has had us awake 4x already since we went to bed. Not sure what's up with that, she is normally a good sleeper.


I like to see your posting Monica but not at this hour. I hope Little Bitty just had some nightmare and sounded asleep again till morning.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Luke: You up early again??


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Hello Luke: You up early again??


My girl just got off work and now we are headed back to the beach


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> My girl just got off work and now we are headed back to the beach
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Beach??? At this hour? Just be careful....


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning friends


----------



## tortdad

Happy birthday Sage and Buttercup 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

@StarSapphire22 what are you going to do with your last day of freedom?

Tic toc, last day to get your act together! 



0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Beach??? At this hour? Just be careful....


Yea I live at the beach. It's only a two hour drive and I don't have to drive tonight a friend is doing the driving. However we will be sure to drive safely. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## tortdad

So what's everyone up to this fine day?

For me this is the 7 year anniversary from my major motorcycle accident that left me in the hospital for 5 months and I've had to have 24 surgeries. I met my wife in the hospital and we have 2 kids together so it wasn't all bad. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is for all my spider loving friends...

http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/city-living-makes-spiders-grow-larger/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummm, Monica,
What say you?
http://news.discovery.com/human/evo...ils-140820.htm#mkcpgn=rssnws1?partner=skygrid


----------



## Ashes

Morning all. My day off!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning!


----------



## smarch

good morning everyone. I had a pain in the butt day off, went out with a friend and she's heard a rumor that a Dunkins near(ish) to us already had pumpkin (our FAVORITE) so I drove us 40 minutes to get a coffee  it was worth it, but I drank the coffee way to fast (literally we barely made it out of the parking lot and I had a large!) so the caffeine hit really hard, and I still get acid reflux sometimes and I'm still hurting today its been so bad!! Its like a gross burning nauseous feeling for those who've never experienced such a thing. Then on top of that I replied a message to my ex who ditched me since april and that set my mood off too. 'Nank will be getting some snuggle time tonight since yesterdays bad is sneaking into today!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

It's nice and cloudy this morning, but no rain yet. I assume if we get rain, it will just make this mugginess even more unbearable.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good Morning Jacqui.


----------



## Jacqui

As I sat here waiting to get this loaded up, the guy who rides his bike stopped to officially introduce himself to me. I am not sure how many miles a day this guy does, but am guessing 25-50 each day. As he rides, he stops to pick up trash. He rides in all kinds of weather and always gives a wave. I "knew" him from seeing him when out here online, walking my dogs in the village, and driving into the nearby town.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Mike.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Jacqui.



I should be telling you goodnight, huh?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> So what's everyone up to this fine day?
> 
> For me this is the 7 year anniversary from my major motorcycle accident that left me in the hospital for 5 months and I've had to have 24 surgeries. I met my wife in the hospital and we have 2 kids together so it wasn't all bad.



A love story! Out of something bad comes not only something good, but something great.


----------



## bouaboua

And Ashley, Good Morning.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> Morning all. My day off!



Plans for your day off?


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> My girl just got off work and now we are headed back to the beach
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



I like that your now referring to her as "your girl".


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I should be telling you goodnight, huh?


Soon. It is 9:00 PM here. Maybe another hour. I will go to bed.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I have a Norwegian friend who speaks 5 languages. I wish I were that smart!



I have a cousin who while in high school taught himself seven languages. Not sure if he knows more of them now or not. Me, I struggled with Spanish.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Soon. It is 9:00 PM here. Maybe another hour. I will go to bed.



I like it a lot better when your on "my hours". When do you come back?


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Little bitty has had us awake 4x already since we went to bed. Not sure what's up with that, she is normally a good sleeper.



Maybe because she was counting sheep in Japanese and couldn't count high enough to get to the sleeping stage?


----------



## annastortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Swipe the screen to the right to open this:
> View attachment 92701
> 
> Click browse:
> View attachment 92702
> 
> Chose the categories you want Until you are in the correct one:
> View attachment 92704
> 
> Click the three little dots in the upper right corner:
> View attachment 92705
> 
> Click new topic:
> View attachment 92706


Thanks a ton, Abdulla 


 I <3 Russians


----------



## tortadise

bouaboua said:


> Soon. It is 9:00 PM here. Maybe another hour. I will go to bed.


9:00 PM? Man almost a day ahead of us. It is

Eight eleven AM here central standard time.


----------



## smarch

My imput on the language thing: I remember seeing something on a documentary about something, no idea what anymore, but it had a pyramid classifying hardest and easiest languages to learn, and English was actually on the easier side because its derived from so many languages. I remember German, Polish and Russian are some of the hardest especially to people who know one of the romance languages because the sounds are so different. Then (I don't remember if it was one of those 3) has about 7 grammatical tenses to learn!
Honestly, I took Latin for a year in high school, wish I stuck with that because although it was crazy hard I still hold a lot of that knowledge and could have a lot more right now... and my college doesn't offer latin


----------



## smarch

it was this, I don't remember if it was this exact one, but that's what I remember


----------



## bouaboua

tortadise said:


> 9:00 PM? Man almost a day ahead of us. It is
> 
> Eight eleven AM here central standard time.


13 hour ahead of East Coast, 16 hours ahead of West Coast.


----------



## tortadise

bouaboua said:


> 13 hour ahead of East Coast, 16 hours ahead of West Coast.


I thought you lived in California?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I like it a lot better when your on "my hours". When do you come back?


Another 10 days or so. It will not be too bad. 

My wife and I will headed to Hawaii for her Birthday when I come back from this trip. It will be my first time.


----------



## bouaboua

tortadise said:


> I thought you lived in California?


I'm on a business trip to China. Hahaha........

I do this regularly. Or six, seven times a year.


----------



## bouaboua

Time for me to hit the sack. 

Good-day you all. May everyone have a daddy day. God Bless! ! !


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> Time for me to hit the sack.
> 
> Good-day you all. May everyone have a daddy day. God Bless! ! !


 goodnight


----------



## Rob.harmon

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAGIEPOOPOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tortadise

bouaboua said:


> I'm on a business trip to China. Hahaha........
> 
> I do this regularly. Or six, seven times a year.


Ah awesome.


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Plans for your day off?


Well, Brandon has my car so..... lol my friend is picking me up for lunch - she's buyin' pizza!  other than that? Just cleaning most likely.


----------



## tortadise

Ashes said:


> Well, Brandon has my car so..... lol my friend is picking me up for lunch - she's buyin' pizza!  other than that? Just cleaning most likely.


I love pizza. Like a bit too much.


----------



## Ashes

tortadise said:


> I love pizza. Like a bit too much.


Ugh so do I. Especially Harris Pizza where we are going...... *drool* lol


----------



## smarch

Ashes said:


> Ugh so do I. Especially Harris Pizza where we are going...... *drool* lol


 yum! thanks now I want pizza!!! as if I wasn't already hungry  at least we got pretzels in the office to calm my hunger


----------



## tortadise

Ashes said:


> Ugh so do I. Especially Harris Pizza where we are going...... *drool* lol


Oh man. I don't know what that is. But it sounds awesome. They have some good Italian up in Iowa. I remember the pizza up there being awesome. Of course I was a wee child and any pizza is awesome. That's it pizza for lunch for me too, oh yeah.


----------



## tortadise

smarch said:


> yum! thanks now I want pizza!!! as if I wasn't already hungry  at least we got pretzels in the office to calm my hunger


I don't like pretzels. They make my mouth too dry. 

Seinfeld quote.
"These pretzels, are making me thirsty" lol love Seinfeld


----------



## StarSapphire22

Finished my letters!


----------



## lisa127

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Ashes

tortadise said:


> Oh man. I don't know what that is. But it sounds awesome. They have some good Italian up in Iowa. I remember the pizza up there being awesome. Of course I was a wee child and any pizza is awesome. That's it pizza for lunch for me too, oh yeah.


Yeah I think Harris is a local joint..... They are my favorite.... Their sausage is amazing! Mmmm..... Pizza will always be a favorite food of mine.


----------



## smarch

tortadise said:


> I don't like pretzels. They make my mouth too dry.
> 
> Seinfeld quote.
> "These pretzels, are making me thirsty" lol love Seinfeld


 I don't usually eat pretzels but we have them and I got really hungry. And actuallt the drying out the mouth is partially why its probably good to eat today for me, I got really bad acid reflux yesterday and am still in pain, they'll help absorb some nice acid.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Good morning, everyone.


 Good morning


----------



## sageharmon

mike taylor said:


> Hey guys you fill the love? We are being mean to you till Tif is back . That's what she would want . Haha but we are not so good at it like she is .


Dislike


----------



## sageharmon

Rob.harmon said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAGIEPOOPOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


Happy birthday Robiepoopiña!


----------



## sageharmon

WE ARE 20 YEARS OLD!!!!! WOAH!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Happy b-day guys.


----------



## sageharmon

mike taylor said:


> Happy b-day guys.


OMG it's so cool we got shirts!!!!!!!


----------



## Elohi

Sleep was awful last night and I really needed some good solid sleep. Little bitty was really restless and asked for water twice because her mouth was dry. 
I'm really tired but I've got to take J out school clothes shopping.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> it was this, I don't remember if it was this exact one, but that's what I remember


 I'm going to learn German in a while, then I'll probably try Mandarin. I already know English & Arabic, Arabic is more beautiful (In my opinion) 
Edit: you know why English is really easy (compared to other languages), words don't have a gender. Like in Arabic the word train is masculine


----------



## StarSapphire22

I realized Pippin, one of my boys, has an extra scute. Aren't scute abnormalities indicative of high incubating temperatures? He was temperature sexed as male though...


----------



## sibi

Good morning guys & gals  Just made and ate an omelet with red, green peppers, onion, bacon bits! Delic!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Time for me to hit the sack.
> 
> Good-day you all. May everyone have a daddy day. God Bless! ! !


Good night Steven, May your dreams be filled with happiness


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Good morning guys & gals  Just made and ate an omelet with red, green peppers, onion, bacon bits! Delic!!!


Good morning


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm going to learn German in a while, then I'll probably try Mandarin. I already know English & Arabic, Arabic is more beautiful (In my opinion)
> Edit: you know why English is really easy (compared to other languages), words don't have a gender. Like in Arabic the word train is masculine



I took up German in college. Just remember a few words now, but I would've loved to practice it so I wouldn't've forgotten most of it. I did keep up with Spanish, though. My husband knows Korean, and can speak it fluently. He also picked up Spanish, but only gets to speak it with my cleaning lady from time to time. I wish I could learn all languages. I love it!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> I took up German in college. Just remember a few words now, but I would've loved to practice it so I wouldn't've forgotten most of it. I did keep up with Spanish, though. My husband knows Korean, and can speak it fluently. He also picked up Spanish, but only gets to speak it with my cleaning lady from time to time. I wish I could learn all languages. I love it!


I'd love being qui-lingual... Maybe you can pick up some Arabic? I'm sure a few phrases won't hurt


----------



## sibi

Maybe you can teach me a few phrases. You may have to Romanize it for me cause I would have to familiarize myself with the actual alphabet.


AbdullaAli said:


> I'd love being qui-lingual... Maybe you can pick up some Arabic? I'm sure a few phrases won't hurt


----------



## Elohi

My grandpa speaks, or spoke fluent German but refuses to speak it and has probably lost a lot if not most of his German at the age of 79. He is ashamed to be a German (born in the US) because of Hitler so he prefers to ignore his ancestry.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Maybe you can teach me a few phrases. You may have to Romanize it for me cause I would have to familiarize myself with the actual alphabet.


You have to familiarize with the alphabet before learning a few phrases, a good number of letters have "similarity" with Arabic letters but are pronounced a little differently


----------



## StarSapphire22

I normally let Littlefoot tell me when he wants to be done with his soak. I don't think this philosophy will work with the turtles. They want to soak all day. LOL


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> I normally let Littlefoot tell me when he wants to be done with his soak. I don't think this philosophy will work with the turtles. They want to soak all day. LOL


Haha  you posted a picture of their enclosure, right?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Here it is. If you look close, you can see Sprout by the log on the left. Substrate is a mix of coir and fir bark with a little soil, then a thin layer of bark on top. It's a 55gal tub but they haven't explored it much yet...sticking to the mossy area for now.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm going to learn German in a while, then I'll probably try Mandarin. I already know English & Arabic, Arabic is more beautiful (In my opinion)
> Edit: you know why English is really easy (compared to other languages), words don't have a gender. Like in Arabic the word train is masculine


 I want to go online and self teach myself latin again, I know its "dumb" to people but for real the year I had it still sticks with me, and latin is a beautiful language (although its dead as for as speaking it goes... except for the church) I can't say I've ever heard Arabic.. athough I've probably heard some yelling in the news or something, but I don't take that for what's real. I want to learn Russian (I've taken 2 and starting my 3rd semester on Russian history, I took it just because and it ended up interesting me!) although the alphabet and sounds will be hard, I guess its one of those "ugly" languages... one time in a world history class in college we had a serious discussion about how the word "and is ugly and just not flowy to say and that its a one taken from german not a romance language lol college can be fun!
Taking Spanish in high school (yeah I lterally took nothing out of it) the hardest part was understanding how the heck an object could be masculine or feminine.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> So what's everyone up to this fine day?
> 
> For me this is the 7 year anniversary from my major motorcycle accident that left me in the hospital for 5 months and I've had to have 24 surgeries. I met my wife in the hospital and we have 2 kids together so it wasn't all bad.
> )


. This was echoed 2400 years or so ago…


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Another 10 days or so. It will not be too bad.
> 
> My wife and I will headed to Hawaii for her Birthday when I come back from this trip. It will be my first time.



I would enjoy that birthday gift.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> Well, Brandon has my car so..... lol my friend is picking me up for lunch - she's buyin' pizza!  other than that? Just cleaning most likely.



I like friends with lunch.


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> Ugh so do I. Especially Harris Pizza where we are going...... *drool* lol



Never heard of that one. Our Pizza Huts in this area do a great lunch buffet


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> I don't like pretzels. They make my mouth too dry.
> 
> Seinfeld quote.
> "These pretzels, are making me thirsty" lol love Seinfeld



I love the big soft ones that Aunt Anne's sells.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> I don't like pretzels. They make my mouth too dry.
> 
> Seinfeld quote.
> "These pretzels, are making me thirsty" lol love Seinfeld



The dry factor is why bars offer them to folks for free.


----------



## Jacqui

sageharmon said:


> WE ARE 20 YEARS OLD!!!!! WOAH!!!



Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I realized Pippin, one of my boys, has an extra scute. Aren't scute abnormalities indicative of high incubating temperatures? He was temperature sexed as male though...



Most often, but not always. Some are genetic.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Good morning guys & gals  Just made and ate an omelet with red, green peppers, onion, bacon bits! Delic!!!



It does sound good. I have all the makings for a BT, except somebody forgot to get the bacon.


----------



## Jacqui

I can only speak a little Spanish and even fewer Gaelic words.


----------



## tortadise

I just ate a hotdog and it tasted like plastic on the last bite. Now I have plastic mouth taste. Damn


----------



## KevinGG

Just finished morning yoga. Off to classes now


----------



## KevinGG

Oh! And clover has sprouted in my boxie viv!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

KevinGG said:


> Just finished morning yoga. Off to classes now


Good luck studying


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Here's some beautiful Arabic poetry that my Father recited:
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PLQTmfo_CelA7cWCdRKhAb7E1qebr4nKvf&v=vqU0RRqv4BU Arabic is a really old language, this is poetry from more than 1400 years ago  A lot of words are related to Arabic, like the word "kitten" is related to the Arabic word "kittah", or how the word Alfalfa (as in the grass) in English derives from the Arabic word Alfafa. There are a lot of other examples... There is a linguistic scientist in Jordan that claims Arabic is the root of all languages, and I've heard he found the Arabic origin of any word.


 i'm going to post that link on my status here so I can remember to watch it when I get home since my computer here has no speakers. 
I think my belief is there is no one original language, since the world is so big and people from different places developed languages on their own as civilization developed. So yeah I'd believe Arabic is one of them if a linguist can find origins of all other words to Arabic, but Latin's been around forever too, I don't remember how long, and it is a basis of a lot of words too like wine is "vinum" (v in latin is pronounced like w, there is no w in latin) "canis" is dog which is canine. It popped up in the 6th-9th centuries. English is probably the worst language to compare to seeing as its the "lets take words from everywhere and anywhere" language lol.


----------



## smarch

I just got another compliment about losing weight!! Seems like I get most of these comments when I wear my man pants (don't judge they're comfy! and women's pants are always so tight they practically stick to you in the summer). Why does everyone get to see my weight loss but me! I feel like I look just as chunky as ever, even though I know I've lost 15lbs since may.

Well this is disappointing I don't get to enjoy my progress and everyone else does!?


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> i'm going to post that link on my status here so I can remember to watch it when I get home since my computer here has no speakers.
> I think my belief is there is no one original language, since the world is so big and people from different places developed languages on their own as civilization developed. So yeah I'd believe Arabic is one of them if a linguist can find origins of all other words to Arabic, but Latin's been around forever too, I don't remember how long, and it is a basis of a lot of words too like wine is "vinum" (v in latin is pronounced like w, there is no w in latin) "canis" is dog which is canine. It popped up in the 6th-9th centuries. English is probably the worst language to compare to seeing as its the "lets take words from everywhere and anywhere" language lol.


I think there were a few "main" languages spoken in the early past, they intertwined and changed. Those languages then turned into the bases of many other languages  that's how I think of it anyways... Your right about English taking words from everywhere, but that's the only language I can talk here  maybe I should compare words when I learn German?


----------



## StarSapphire22

If I can pull off this wedding I'm a godsdamned miracle worker.

FREAKING OUT.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Well this is disappointing I don't get to enjoy my progress and everyone else does!?


When I gain weight people tell me I lost weight, are they trying to be nice or do they really think that


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I think there were a few "main" languages spoken in the early past, they intertwined and changed. Those languages then turned into the bases of many other languages  that's how I think of it anyways... Your right about English taking words from everywhere, but that's the only language I can talk here  maybe I should compare words when I learn German?


 I feel like no matter how cool it would be to understand where the first language popped up and how, I doubt we'll ever know for sure since who knows how many there were before languages were written and all sorts of possibilities. In fact learning about the "fertile Crescent" in my world history 1 class was overwhelming because no one really knows for sure. 
It will be interesting to compare what German words you can tell match up


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I feel like no matter how cool it would be to understand where the first language popped up and how, I doubt we'll ever know for sure since who knows how many there were before languages were written and all sorts of possibilities. In fact learning about the "fertile Crescent" in my world history 1 class was overwhelming because no one really knows for sure.
> It will be interesting to compare what German words you can tell match up


I'll defiantly ask my parents, both have a PhD in Arabic poetry, one in modern & the other in pre-Islamic poetry  and they know a lot more words than me!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> When I gain weight people tell me I lost weight, are they trying to be nice or do they really think that


 Probably a little of both depending on the people, because I have no perception of weight gain or loss in me or others, you'd have to gain/lose 50lbs in a week for me to notice, but that's just me. Even with swelling i'm a bad judge, last winter I fell and really bent my wrist snowboarding and didn't see the massive swelling my friend did... my eyes just don't see these things!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Probably a little of both depending on the people, because I have no perception of weight gain or loss in me or others, you'd have to gain/lose 50lbs in a week for me to notice, but that's just me. Even with swelling i'm a bad judge, last winter I fell and really bent my wrist snowboarding and didn't see the massive swelling my friend did... my eyes just don't see these things!


I only notice weight gain/loss in someone when it's pointed out


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I'll defiantly ask my parents, both have a PhD in Arabic poetry, one in modern & the other in pre-Islamic poetry  and they know a lot more words than me!


 feel free to share any connections you find, I may not know know either language but its still interesting to me.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I only notice weight gain/loss in someone when it's pointed out


 see even then I still can't. I mean I know i'm losing weight, but even in pictures from before and after its hard to tell...although I did notice one from my first race in may i'm much chubbier than the one I did last weekend. So I guess I get that others can see it too. Its hard to see since i once had an eating disorder and still have issues actually seeing thin when I am. Pictures are definitely easier to notice though.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I hate eyebrow tweezing!


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> If I can pull off this wedding I'm a godsdamned miracle worker.
> 
> FREAKING OUT.


???


----------



## sibi

tortadise said:


> I just ate a hotdog and it tasted like plastic on the last bite. Now I have plastic mouth taste. Damn


Are you sure you didn't eat part of the plastic wrapping? Lol You should have eaten a Hebrew national


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ashes said:


> ???


 
Just so much to do. I thought Taylor finished music. He didn't. A bazillion errands today, plus the rehearsal and dinner eat up our time tonight. Arghhhhh.


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Just so much to do. I thought Taylor finished music. He didn't. A bazillion errands today, plus the rehearsal and dinner eat up our time tonight. Arghhhhh.


You've got this, woman!


----------



## smarch

Well its official my ex decided to message me out of no where after ignoring me for months and seems to think its acceptable to just stroll back into my life... I as just starting to be happy without her now her talking is making me miserable...


----------



## tortadise

sibi said:


> Are you sure you didn't eat part of the plastic wrapping? Lol You should have eaten a Hebrew national


Hahahaha yeah I had to make sure I didn't it as all ok though. Probably just the chemicals. The first time I went down to Costa Rica I grilled some hotdogs on the grill. Yeah well down there they individually wrap each hot dog in plastic. It was hilarious. But there not hotdogs either not sure what they are. There gross even with the wrapper off them.


----------



## tortadise

smarch said:


> Well its official my ex decided to message me out of no where after ignoring me for months and seems to think its acceptable to just stroll back into my life... I as just starting to be happy without her now her talking is making me miserable...


Don't worry about it. You don't need her.


----------



## smarch

tortadise said:


> Don't worry about it. You don't need her.


 that's what I thought until my head decided I did when she started talking to me again... its like she knew I was over it and decided to through me back on the roller coaster.


----------



## tortadise

smarch said:


> that's what I thought until my head decided I did when she started talking to me again... its like she knew I was over it and decided to through me back on the roller coaster.


Sounds like a narcissist or sociopath to me. Coming right back in hot bring you down. Sorry. Just do what's best for yourself and everyone else is second.


----------



## smarch

tortadise said:


> Sounds like a narcissist or sociopath to me. Coming right back in hot bring you down. Sorry. Just do what's best for yourself and everyone else is second.


 I don't know if she knows it hurts, and i'm not gonna just tell her, I don't trust her anymore so why should I give her the power to hurt me if she wanted? its hard for me to focus on me, i'm more known to help others me later, so this is really hard to figure out!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortadise said:


> narcissist


You say “narcissist" as if that's a bad thing. My wife points out that I'm a narcissist and I point out that if I wasn't so amazing, I wouldn't be one cause that would just be weird! LOL


----------



## tortadise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You say “narcissist" as if that's a bad thing. My wife points out that I'm a narcissist and I point out that if I wasn't so amazing, I wouldn't be one cause that would just be weird! LOL




Lol now that's funny Ken
It's typically not. But usually is when combines with sociopath, or delusional.


----------



## tortadise

smarch said:


> I don't know if she knows it hurts, and i'm not gonna just tell her, I don't trust her anymore so why should I give her the power to hurt me if she wanted? its hard for me to focus on me, i'm more known to help others me later, so this is really hard to figure out!


Oops I re read my post. It made no sense at all. Yeah I would just avoid her, and. NOT let her back in, especially if that's what's best for you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortadise said:


> Lol now that's funny Ken
> It's typically not. But usually is when combines with sociopath, or delusional.


Karen replies, “Spoken like a true narcissist."


----------



## tortadise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen replies, “Spoken like a true narcissist."


Lol. Splendid.


----------



## smarch

tortadise said:


> Oops I re read my post. It made no sense at all. Yeah I would just avoid her, and. NOT let her back in, especially if that's what's best for you.


 that's the hardest part, because 6 years of instinct keeps saying let her back in.. but 4 months can do more than 6 year in certain situations, and after going through whast I have its funny that as soon as I was coping and didn't care she was out of my life she decided to tell me shes been a bad persona and wants to talk, but I did flat out tell her last night that i'm don't playing emotional roller coaster, she can either keep talking to me all the time, not just when its convenient, or get out because I don't want the crap, I don't think she thinks i'm serious though after I used to be such a timid "follower" and now i'm standing up for myself. I'd told her I was a completely different person!


----------



## tortadise

smarch said:


> that's the hardest part, because 6 years of instinct keeps saying let her back in.. but 4 months can do more than 6 year in certain situations, and after going through whast I have its funny that as soon as I was coping and didn't care she was out of my life she decided to tell me shes been a bad persona and wants to talk, but I did flat out tell her last night that i'm don't playing emotional roller coaster, she can either keep talking to me all the time, not just when its convenient, or get out because I don't want the crap, I don't think she thinks i'm serious though after I used to be such a timid "follower" and now i'm standing up for myself. I'd told her I was a completely different person!


Yep that's the hard part.

It may sound brutal to hear. But basically you need that negative energy to be away from you carrying on your life. You have to be perfect with yourself before you can let any one else in. A wall should be always be up to guard yourself from incidences that could negatively influence your well being.

You answered your own choice in what you want, but seem to be still lured by temptations. You use to be "follower" no your stronger and have more willingness to be a leader and go out make your own decisions without that of another's influence.sometimes influence can be positive as well.


----------



## smarch

tortadise said:


> Yep that's the hard part.
> 
> It may sound brutal to hear. But basically you need that negative energy to be away from you carrying on your life. You have to be perfect with yourself before you can let any one else in. A wall should be always be up to guard yourself from incidences that could negatively influence your well being.
> 
> You answered your own choice in what you want, but seem to be still lured by temptations. You use to be "follower" no your stronger and have more willingness to be a leader and go out make your own decisions without that of another's influence.sometimes influence can be positive as well.


 I used to think I was a guarded individual but it turned out I was like an open book. these last few months have been me building up my walls, I still have friends I knew before (and thank goodness since I would probably not be here without them) but i'm extremely hesitant to let people in, and even came to the comclusion, thanks to the people here, that tortoises wont leave me, they're all I need right now... literally more than anything I want me a lady tort so I can say she's the only girl I need in my life  I'm not sure how that was brutal, it was just blunt, and I like when people tell it how it is no matter how brutal it is anyways. 

I used to be a terribly loyal follower to the point that it wasn't good for my walfare. I feel like I grew up and realized I can make my own decisions and do things on my own and can stand up for myself, and have a pretty darn fun life, despite me dying of heartbreak most of the summer and even still being effected, its one of the most fun I've had.


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all  going out to lunch with my honey. I have 11 years of sobriety today


----------



## Ashes

tortadise said:


> Oops I re read my post. It made no sense at all. Yeah I would just avoid her, and. NOT let her back in, especially if that's what's best for you.


I'd have to agree here...... If she hurt you that bad, don't let her back in to do it again.... because it will happen.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all  going out to lunch with my honey. I have 11 years of sobriety today




Hey! Happy Birthday! Great news and wonderful will power!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Hey! Happy Birthday! Great news and wonderful will power!!!


Thanks Yvonne


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all  going out to lunch with my honey. I have 11 years of sobriety today


Congrats.  I hope you have a nice day, since mine already ended


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Congrats.  I hope you have a nice day, since mine already ended


Thanks!  you have a good night


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks!  you have a good night


I hope I sleep soon  12 minutes to twelve am... I'm back from a dinner at an Italian restaurant with a friend of ours


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night TFO


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night TFO



Good night, sleep well.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> If I can pull off this wedding I'm a godsdamned miracle worker.
> 
> FREAKING OUT.



Take some deep breathes and try to relax.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Well its official my ex decided to message me out of no where after ignoring me for months and seems to think its acceptable to just stroll back into my life... I as just starting to be happy without her now her talking is making me miserable...



So why read 0or answer her? Ignore her if it is a negative thing to you.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all  going out to lunch with my honey. I have 11 years of sobriety today



Congrats on such a very special and hard earned anniversary!! Where are you going?


----------



## Jacqui

It is so wrong to be sitting still and still have sweat dripping into your eyes.


----------



## Jacqui

Well if nobody wants to talk to me, I guess I need to go back to the house and work on some more weeds including those stinging nettles I love so much.


----------



## mike taylor

Yep is the same here . I can't enjoy a smoke without melting on the porch .


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Congrats on such a very special and hard earned anniversary!! Where are you going?


Thanks  we went to red Lobster. It was so yummy!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So hot here too... "Only" feels like 105. 

Didn't catch up on the last 200 posts. I look forward to the weekend though! 

Stop stressing Jess, it will all fall into place!


----------



## mike taylor

Things seem to work them selfs out .


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't monitor this thread much, but a few times that I have, I've had to do some deleting. It's time for Sage and Rob to dial it back and remember that this is a G rated forum. You are not just talking to the few folks that post in this thread, many others read the posts too.


----------



## mike taylor

Point taken Yvonne . Check mate! Calm it down buttercup! Haha you got in trouble .


----------



## mike taylor

Sorry sorry thats just me being mean to take up the voids of Tiffany. Haha


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Well if nobody wants to talk to me, I guess I need to go back to the house and work on some more weeds including those stinging nettles I love so much.


Aww Jacqui! Everybody wants to talk to you!! 

As far as sitting and sweating like that?! Ugh. :/ I caved and turned the air on to 78... It's not so much the heat that bothers me, but the humidity! It was 90 degrees and 85% humidity today and all I could think was "how does Little Dude live like this?!" lol 

Noel, that's wonderful!!!! Congrats! Red Lobster is a great treat!!


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Sorry sorry thats just me being mean to take up the voids of Tiffany. Haha


lol you'll be next to get busted.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Night.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Well if nobody wants to talk to me, I guess I need to go back to the house and work on some more weeds including those stinging nettles I love so much.


I love to talk to you my Lady. 

I think everyone are busy cooking dinner or getting kids ready for the bed time. 

Long sleeve shirt, glove, mask, goggle are all on order before you headed to the yard??? Of cause couple antihistamine pill too.

Hahahaha.....


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all  going out to lunch with my honey. I have 11 years of sobriety today


Way to go MOM! ! ! ! ! 

Way to go! ! ! ! ! Congrats.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I don't monitor this thread much, but a few times that I have, I've had to do some deleting. It's time for Sage and Rob to dial it back and remember that this is a G rated forum. You are not just talking to the few folks that post in this thread, many others read the posts too.


WOW! ! ! ! !

What did I missed? 

Oh well. If already been deleted by Yvonne, then it may not worth of reading it anyway. 

Looks like some people have some growing up to do.


----------



## LoutheRussian

They took away my Saturday off. No Reptile Expo or meet and greet of fellow forum dwellers for me. </3


Luke&Lou


----------



## Ashes

LoutheRussian said:


> They took away my Saturday off. No Reptile Expo or meet and greet of fellow forum dwellers for me. </3
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


What?! Well that's not fair!!


----------



## tortadise

mike taylor said:


> Yep is the same here . I can't enjoy a smoke without melting on the porch .


Pffff you guys are killing me. I love it. So much in fact in fire grilling


----------



## tortadise

Fuego de pollo.
(Fire the chicken)
Woo yeah. Also making some home made twice backed mashed tators with cheese(lots of cheese) garlic, Gouda, and fresh grown rosemary from the yard.
Ummmm hmmmm


----------



## tortadise

And the tators


----------



## bouaboua

tortadise said:


> Fuego de pollo.
> (Fire the chicken)
> Woo yeah. Also making some home made twice backed mashed tators with cheese(lots of cheese) garlic, Gouda, and fresh grown rosemary from the yard.
> Ummmm hmmmm
> View attachment 92901


Get some cold beer ready! I'm coming over now! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Way to go MOM! ! ! ! !
> 
> Way to go! ! ! ! ! Congrats.


Thank you sir


----------



## Telid

tortadise said:


> Fuego de pollo.
> (Fire the chicken)
> Woo yeah. Also making some home made twice backed mashed tators with cheese(lots of cheese) garlic, Gouda, and fresh grown rosemary from the yard.
> Ummmm hmmmm
> View attachment 92901


I wasn't paying attention scrolling through, and for a second I thought you were grilling some torts. You monster!


----------



## AZtortMom

Ashes said:


> Aww Jacqui! Everybody wants to talk to you!!
> 
> As far as sitting and sweating like that?! Ugh. :/ I caved and turned the air on to 78... It's not so much the heat that bothers me, but the humidity! It was 90 degrees and 85% humidity today and all I could think was "how does Little Dude live like this?!" lol
> 
> Noel, that's wonderful!!!! Congrats! Red Lobster is a great treat!!


Thanks Ash


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> They took away my Saturday off. No Reptile Expo or meet and greet of fellow forum dwellers for me. </3
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Look at from a different angle. You still holding a job, even you may not enjoyed that much and the hours may not what you like. But it pay the bill. Reptile Expo will come again, or you can attend in another city that the money you earn will be well spend.


----------



## tortadise

Telid said:


> I wasn't paying attention scrolling through, and for a second I thought you were grilling some torts. You monster!


Lol. No way


----------



## sageharmon

mike taylor said:


> Point taken Yvonne . Check mate! Calm it down buttercup! Haha you got in trouble .


Dislike


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I love to talk to you my Lady.
> 
> I think everyone are busy cooking dinner or getting kids ready for the bed time.
> 
> Long sleeve shirt, glove, mask, goggle are all on order before you headed to the yard??? Of cause couple antihistamine pill too.
> 
> Hahahaha.....



If it were cooler, I could see long sleeves. In this heat, t-shirt and jeans have to work.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> They took away my Saturday off. No Reptile Expo or meet and greet of fellow forum dwellers for me. </3
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Bummer!!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks  we went to red Lobster. It was so yummy!



That sounds like a great way to celebrate.


----------



## sageharmon

Look at us!!!! We are both twenty! 
OMG! 
AND WE ARE WEARING THE SAME THING WOAH!!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> If it were cooler, I could see long sleeves. In this heat, t-shirt and jeans have to work.




Yes. 

With all the items I listed on you, you will be ready for Iraq.


----------



## mike taylor

Are you guys in a limousine?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> That sounds like a great way to celebrate.


It was


----------



## sageharmon

mike taylor said:


> Are you guys in a limousine?


No no no. We work at a fish store-_- 
Not enough money to rent a limo....


----------



## Kerryann

Hello I'm back


----------



## bouaboua

Hello and Welcome back.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Oh homeownership... Condenser pipe from the upstairs a/c decided to break free in the wall. So now the spare bedroom closet is missing drywall and we get no air conditioning upstairs in the bedrooms because that makes water spray down the drywall. Good thing I had an urge to clean that spare bedroom up, otherwise might have not noticed until it was a mold issue!


----------



## mike taylor

Home owning its all that fun when you have to fix stuff . I wish they could design a better drainage systems for a/c systems .


----------



## bouaboua

Yep!

I been continuously improving my house. I did the total renovation of my Sun room and now become my torts's room. My wife is very happy with it.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Just got back from the rehearsal/dinner. Still trying to finish up music. Packed my day of bag. Urghhhh.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Got mah nails did. Here's a crappy picture.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Just got back from the rehearsal/dinner. Still trying to finish up music. Packed my day of bag. Urghhhh.



May everything worked smoothly tomorrow and everyone enjoy the event. You will be beautiful than ever. Best wishes Jessica to you and your family. 

May you live happily ever after!! And your Torts too!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

bouaboua said:


> May everything worked smoothly tomorrow and everyone enjoy the event. You will be beautiful than ever. Best wishes Jessica to you and your family.
> 
> May you live happily ever after!! And your Torts too!!


Thank you!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Star, shine on this day.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I don't know about shine, but I'll do my best to at least twinkle. 

1:30 AM, finally finished music. Time to sleep, so I can be up at 8:30 and get ready to go to hair and makeup! 

Night all. Can't believe it...I'M GETTING MARRIED TODAY!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

You better believe it. It is happening! Yes! ! ! you are Mrs now. 

We all happy for you! May everything worked according to your plan. 

Again: Congratulation! ! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning friends


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. 

ITS FRIDAY!!!!
Ashley, will you be making a, “wedding picture" thread?

I just woke...“Star"


----------



## želva

Look what we have


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did Petco just offer me this fogger at this price? Well I took advantage.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

želva said:


> Look what we have


What brand eggs?


----------



## mike taylor

Morning all! Star wedding day have fun it's all about you today .


----------



## želva

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What brand eggs?


Sulcatas, we didn't expect them this year, maybe next, but surprises happens.


----------



## (r.t)

Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Hello I'm back



Hi Kerry! Glad to see your alive and well.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Home owning its all that fun when you have to fix stuff .



Too bad that for most of us, repairs cost more then we budget or have for them.


----------



## Jacqui

*Happy wedding day!! *


----------



## bouaboua

Yes! ! ! ! ! 

Happy Wedding day! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Steven did you have a good and productive day?


----------



## Ashes

Yay Jessica!!! Such a big day! You'll be beautiful! 

Morning everyone.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> So why read 0or answer her? Ignore her if it is a negative thing to you.


 I have no idea what kept me reading and answering, its like though I dot think i'll ever be with her again, she was my friend for longer and I owe the friendship (not her) a chance. Now after digesting I exist to her again it hurts a little less. She said last night if I was perfectly happy without her she's leave, but I mean I was happy sure but I was also doing what I had to do... I mean what did she want me to do mope and be miserable? that's probably how i'll reply too.


----------



## smarch

good morning all, yay Friday, one of my favorite weekdays! If only I could go home already


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm up! Slept fairly well, for me, but wish I could have gone to bed sooner...

Thanks for the happy thoughts guys. EEEEEEK.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Steven did you have a good and productive day?


Yes I did Jacqui. Good to have weekend coming up to take a brake from some of the none sense I dealing with everyday. sigh! ! ! !


----------



## sibi

smarch said:


> I have no idea what kept me reading and answering, its like though I dot think i'll ever be with her again, she was my friend for longer and I owe the friendship (not her) a chance. Now after digesting I exist to her again it hurts a little less. She said last night if I was perfectly happy without her she's leave, but I mean I was happy sure but I was also doing what I had to do... I mean what did she want me to do mope and be miserable? that's probably how i'll reply too.





smarch said:


> I have no idea what kept me reading and answering, its like though I dot think i'll ever be with her again, she was my friend for longer and I owe the friendship (not her) a chance. Now after digesting I exist to her again it hurts a little less. She said last night if I was perfectly happy without her she's leave, but I mean I was happy sure but I was also doing what I had to do... I mean what did she want me to do mope and be miserable? that's probably how i'll reply too.



Sarah, just think about this, what if you do let her back in and she does kit again? Think about how much it hurt the first time. Do you really want to go through this again?


----------



## sibi

Happy wedding day Jess!!!!

Good morning to everyone else!


----------



## smarch

sibi said:


> Sarah, just think about this, what if you do let her back in and she does kit again? Think about how much it hurt the first time. Do you really want to go through this again?


 I know I sound naïve in saying maybe she wont, and know i'm putting everyone here in the position of watching me fall when I could have followed advice, but I mean I'm not like welcoming her right back into my life, I don't have trust, but I don't think I have the heart to say go away no matter how much she hurt me


----------



## mike taylor

If you love her show her . You have to be a man and follow your heart . The ladies need to know how you fill and she will let you know . I don't care what anyone thinks about my lady . Because I'm the one whose gotta wakeup beside her . If she needs something I don't care what I make sure she has it . Just man up and tell her how you fill if she can't take it she's not right for you.


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> If you love her show her . You have to be a man and follow your heart . The ladies need to know how you fill and she will let you know . I don't care what anyone thinks about my lady . Because I'm the one whose gotta wakeup beside her . If she needs something I don't care what I make sure she has it . Just man up and tell her how you fill if she can't take it she's not right for you.


 Id man up but I'm a girl


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Id man up but I'm a girl


Lol!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good evening  
So first of all, congrats Jessica on your wedding  May you have a happy & prosperous life together!

Guys, A yellow bellied turtle (based on the photos I saw on the Mannheim newspaper) has been found I the Rhine River, I read that it has adapted to the river & the turtle was quite large in the photo. I believe this happened because of thrown away pets... This article seemed very interesting, but I couldn't actually read (it was in German) so I had it translated


----------



## mike taylor

smarch said:


> Id man up but I'm a girl


Sorry about that . Be you get what saying.


----------



## Ashes

smarch said:


> Id man up but I'm a girl


Lol so woMAN up!


----------



## Elohi

Anyone want to come clean this disaster up for me? LOL


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Anyone want to come clean this disaster up for me? LOL
> View attachment 92978


I'd clean this any day:


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Sorry about that . Be you get what saying.


 Nah no need to apologize I was talking about an ex girlfriend, I'm pretty sure you weren't around for my intro not too long ago, Hi I'm Sarah, and got a Russian tort Franklin ('Nank). 

yeah I got what you were saying I just couldn't resist that though lol


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Elohi that makes me not want kids, haha. 

So we got the a/c drain fixed up for $30! Had a service technician come out and do it since we couldn't really get to it properly. But I had a coupon for a free visit if you pay for the repair. The drywall/tape/mud to fix this costs almost that much! 

Just glad we caught it when we did before it became a mold farm.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Anyone want to come clean this disaster up for me? LOL
> View attachment 92978


 Yes please whats the pay? lol I love cleaning others messes, i'd even organize for you!


----------



## lynnedit

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Right freaking on, Luke! Karen and I will be there, and likely Maggie will be as well. This will be a celebrity filled show for sure!!!!!



When is everyone going to be there? I'm thinking of earlier than later....


----------



## sibi

Nope


Elohi said:


> Anyone want to come clean this disaster up for me? LOL
> View attachment 92978



Nope! I've had my share of messes when I raised my kids. Now, to each her own


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> I'd clean this any day:
> View attachment 92979


I can make an exception


----------



## Elohi

RosieRedfoot said:


> Elohi that makes me not want kids, haha.
> 
> So we got the a/c drain fixed up for $30! Had a service technician come out and do it since we couldn't really get to it properly. But I had a coupon for a free visit if you pay for the repair. The drywall/tape/mud to fix this costs almost that much!
> 
> Just glad we caught it when we did before it became a mold farm.


HAHAHAHAHA omgosh these are the easy messes! Sure they are big and frequent but it's the food messes, potty messes, and little explorer messes that suck.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> HAHAHAHAHA omgosh these are the easy messes! Sure they are big and frequent but it's the food messes, potty messes, and little explorer messes that suck.


 I was gonna say anything but slimey cleaning is good... although we used to dump 50gals worth of legos and have to pick them all up and that wasn't really fun lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> HAHAHAHAHA omgosh these are the easy messes! Sure they are big and frequent but it's the food messes, potty messes, and little explorer messes that suck.


It's the late high school/early college messes that are a drag to clean up...


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's the late high school/early college messes that are a drag to clean up...


 Hey I'm a college kid! I think I keep things quite neat! for real though what high school and college kids can't clean up their own messes?


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all  Happy Wedding day!


----------



## smarch

Alrighty friends, i'm running a 5 mile race in 2 weeks... most ive run even in training is 3.1, i''m gonna need some convincing to haul my butt out to the gym tonight and run/walk my first 5mi distance to at least be half prepared... I mean this is my towns race I gotta at least try!  I just wanna chill and watch scary movies with 'Nank lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all  Happy Wedding day!


Afternoon Noel, may you have a happy productive day at work


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Alrighty friends, i'm running a 5 mile race in 2 weeks... most ive run even in training is 3.1, i''m gonna need some convincing to haul my butt out to the gym tonight and run/walk my first 5mi distance to at least be half prepared... I mean this is my towns race I gotta at least try!  I just wanna chill and watch scary movies with 'Nank lol


Good luck


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Afternoon Noel, may you have a happy productive day at work


Thanks, but I'm already done with work


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks, but I'm already done with work


May you have a turtletastic time (without the work )


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> May you have a turtletastic time (without the work )


I like your new word above: Turtletastic. And How about Tortolistic?


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> I like your new word above: Turtletastic. And How about Tortolistic?


I like that word too


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> I'd clean this any day:
> View attachment 92979


I will clean this for "free"..........


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks, but I'm already done with work


You should be off by now right? Over time? Union work?


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> You should be off by now right? Over time? Union work?


Yeah I'm done for the day . Everybody played nice today so no union for for me


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I got my first baby tortoise turd the other day. I was all happy. Karen didn't understand.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Yeah I'm done for the day . Everybody played nice today so no union for for me


So your weekend started already? kinda right? Any thing special for this weekend?


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I got my first baby tortoise turd the other day. I was all happy. Karen didn't understand.


Congratulation Ken!!!! Nice color? Solid?


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> So your weekend started already? kinda right? Any thing special for this weekend?


Yes it has, thanks for asking  we are continuing to work on the plumbing. We are running the water lines into the kitchen and the bathrooms. Then putting the kitchen together. 
Do you have anything going on this weekend?


----------



## bouaboua

I will need to get ready soon to go across street to the coffee shop to get my morning coffee then enjoy the coffee while I drive for about 90 miles to see my sister in-law in another city. 

I like to do this as early as I can to avoid traffic.


----------



## AZtortMom

That sounds like a very nice day


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My weekend has started! My two week check hours were 93.5 for the pay period that ended Friday. Keep in mind I left work and didn't return at 10:30 am one of those days. It's no wonder I'm tired.


----------



## lisa127

I started back to school on Wednesday. I am the Latchkey Director at our local elementary school. Thanks to federal regulations, all of the snacks that I order to give them afterschool have now been changed to not only lowfat but whole grain as well. Oh, and low sodium. Everything now tastes like sawdust. The kids either simply refuse it or take a couple of bites and throw it out. So I now have cases of snacks that were a waste of money I guess. That's just great. The kids are not eating healthier, they are just not eating their lunches and snacks and are hungry.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

lisa127 said:


> I started back to school on Wednesday. I am the Latchkey Director at our local elementary school. Thanks to federal regulations, all of the snacks that I order to give them afterschool have now been changed to not only lowfat but whole grain as well. Oh, and low sodium. Everything now tastes like sawdust. The kids either simply refuse it or take a couple of bites and throw it out. So I now have cases of snacks that were a waste of money I guess. That's just great. The kids are not eating healthier, they are just not eating their lunches and snacks and are hungry.


Hungry kids are unproductive kids. What about maybe the ignorant “but now we feel good" school board being approached with the bizarre concept of maybe the kids utilizing the fats and other normal things that come in healthy, tasty snacks by outdoor play activities? Active kids burn calories and build healthy minds and bodies...


----------



## lisa127

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hungry kids are unproductive kids. What about maybe the ignorant “but now we feel good" school board being approached with the bizarre concept of maybe the kids utilizing the fats and other normal things that come in healthy, tasty snacks by outdoor play activities? Active kids burn calories and build healthy minds and bodies...


These are federal regulations, which are just getting worse each year.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

lisa127 said:


> These are federal regulations, which are just getting worse each year.


Oh. They really need to do things to, “feel good" about themselves. Heck, states make laws that go against federal regulations in passing smoking pot ok, but are scared when it comes to reality like food and fitness for our kids. Ok. Just broke my soapbox. I'm done now. 
On other thoughts, Jess best not “check-in" with us tonight. Nudge, nudge, wink,wink, know what I mean, know what I mean?


----------



## Ashes

Little Dude pooed in his water dish. :/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

lynnedit said:


> When is everyone going to be there? I'm thinking of earlier than later....



I'm something of a morning procrastinator. That said, I'm thinking with Maggie riding with us, we may shoot for a before noon arrival. I'll likely be the only one wearing boots and a cowboy hat, hugging the “famous"people. How'll I know you?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Rosie always uses her bowl as a toilet. 


Watching Joe Dirt. Ah, classic. Life's a garden, dig it!


----------



## Telid

mike taylor said:


> Home owning its all that fun when you have to fix stuff . I wish they could design a better drainage systems for a/c systems .


It would actually be remarkably easy - the problem is that it would be expensive and people simply wouldn't see the point for the additional cost.


----------



## Telid

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm something of a morning procrastinator. That said, I'm thinking with Maggie riding with us, we may shoot for a before noon arrival. I'll likely be the only one wearing boots and a cowboy hat, hugging the “famous"people. How'll I know you?


I'm an engineer - aka. the naturally lazy. We find the most efficient way of doing something so we have to do the least amount of work to actually do it!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Telid said:


> I'm an engineer - aka. the naturally lazy. We find the most efficient way of doing something so we have to do the least amount of work to actually do it!


See, that's me. Before getting into efficiency management, I was an engineer. I call it, “constructive laziness".


----------



## Elohi

Ohhhh this kidlet. LOL. Always up to something or into something. 



But she's quietly playing now. Phew! Break time.


----------



## Elohi

Her 3rd birthday is coming up on us fast. It's really hard to believe!
We are thinking of getting her a drum set. Like a real Jr set.


----------



## lynnedit

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm something of a morning procrastinator. That said, I'm thinking with Maggie riding with us, we may shoot for a before noon arrival. I'll likely be the only one wearing boots and a cowboy hat, hugging the “famous"people. How'll I know you?


I will be a nondescript middle aged woman with short hair, lol. 
Oh, I know! I'll wear my red Oregon Garden Resort baseball cap!
I hate the line to get in, though. Long. 
Any secrets?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Her 3rd birthday is coming up on us fast. It's really hard to believe!
> We are thinking of getting her a drum set. Like a real Jr set.


Ummm, ok. I've always factored in intelligence when talking with you Monica, but a drum set? Really? You know those make loud noise, right? Lol.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummm, ok. I've always factored in intelligence when talking with you Monica, but a drum set? Really? You know those make loud noise, right? Lol.



Hahaha well we are used to noise. This is a noisy household with a bunch of musicians. And kids are just noisy in general.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

lynnedit said:


> Any secrets?


Ummm, sorry, I don't stand in line. I go to the front door person and say, “hey, you know me. Remember? Where is so and so?" Then walk in after get a badge thing. Mine says Cowboy Ken…


----------



## lynnedit

I'm not cheeky enough to do that!

I'm going to lurk and ride in on your coat tails. 

Noon-ish it is.


----------



## Elohi

We've got a saxophone, a flute, a violin, two trombones, several guitars, several harmonicas, a keyboard. We are on the hunt for a piano and of course considering the jr drum set. #cray


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

lynnedit said:


> I'm going to lurk and ride in on your coat tails.
> 
> Noon-ish it is.


You're welcome to. Although forecast is saying mid-80's so not likely to be a coat. If you see the Oregon Herpetological society or most of the rescues, ask and they'll let you know if they've seen me. Or Deerfernfarms.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Hi Kerry! Glad to see your alive and well.


Thanks, I missed you all


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hungry kids are unproductive kids. What about maybe the ignorant “but now we feel good" school board being approached with the bizarre concept of maybe the kids utilizing the fats and other normal things that come in healthy, tasty snacks by outdoor play activities? Active kids burn calories and build healthy minds and bodies...


Why wouldn't they give them healthy delicious and natural snacks? I know they can't have nuts but fruits seem like they could be a delicious option.


----------



## Elohi

Schools follow the "myplate.gov" and the food is highly processed, low fat, high grain, and apparently tastes terrible...according to kids.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Schools follow the "myplate.gov" and the food is highly processed, low fat, high grain, and apparently tastes terrible...according to kids.


Sign me up!


----------



## Kerryann

http://www.z100.com/onair/shelley-rome-52887/this-turtle-chasing-a-remote-controlled-12691352
That reminds me of my bettuce.. She's a beast.


----------



## Kerryann

I'm watching zombie sharks. I have to finish shark week


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Do zombie sharks go after shark brains like a true specie exclusive zombie does?


----------



## mike taylor

I'm going to Austin on Tuesday - Friday for work anyone live out that way?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hi guys.. Been a while..


----------



## mike taylor

Whats up?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Not much. Finished with a 56 hour week! Uuugh!,


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Do zombie sharks go after shark brains like a true specie exclusive zombie does?


No I think they get eaten by orcas.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> No I think they get eaten by orcas.


That's just silly…


----------



## mike taylor

Sharks are cool fish but I'm not swimming with one . Haha Did you see the one about the whale watching boat that got to close to the rocks and sank? Then one guy got bit then two more got eaten by submarine the great white shark . It was crazy .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Another silly movie or reality?


----------



## mike taylor

Reality man they got eaten alive by a big great white. They said it was like 30 foot long with a scare on its face . It also ate a free divers brother and attacks people in shark cages.


----------



## Telid

mike taylor said:


> Reality man they got eaten alive by a big great white. They said it was like 30 foot long with a scare on its face . It also ate a free divers brother and attacks people in shark cages.


You should feel bad for that one -.-


----------



## mike taylor

Why I didn't make a tv show out of it . I feel bad for the people's family that had to watch the show if they did . It's a shark educational show that I'm talking about . So why should I feel bad?


----------



## sibi

Hi guys! Well, Jess wedding should be almost over now. Does anyone think she's check in with us tonight?  ( Taylor may object...it's their honeymoon night!)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Hi guys! Well, Jess wedding should be almost over now. Does anyone think she's check in with us tonight?  ( Taylor may object...it's their honeymoon night!)


I mentioned earlier that she better not check in till late tomorrow. Or better yet, Sunday coming home.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I mentioned earlier that she better not check in till late tomorrow. Or better yet, Sunday coming home.



Do you know if they planned to go away for their honeymoon?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My post may have been removed. It had nudge nudge wink wink in it…


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My post may have been removed. It had nudge nudge wink wink in it…



So, what's that suppose to mean?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Honeymoon distractions…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm watching a show I recorded on Steven Hawkins. You know, my hero.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Honeymoon distractions…



Is that suppose to be obscene? Really, what's safe to say? Were they gonna take a trip for their honeymoon?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I don't know.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I don't know.


I hope they at least took the weekend to go to a bed and breakfast inn. I did that since I got married in St. Augustine, Fl. Later that year we went to England for a belated honeymoon. You k ow we got married at the lighthouse in St Augustine, right?


----------



## Elohi

#becauseninjas


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> View attachment 93024
> 
> #becauseninjas


What a beautiful rear end LOL

If that right leg is spread out any further, it would be another arm Haha


----------



## Elohi

sibi said:


> What a beautiful rear end LOL


I thought so too. Byron is just cute all over though hahaha.


----------



## Elohi

He sleeps with his butt sticking out of his hut.


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> I thought so too. Byron is just cute all over though hahaha.



w
y
You've got to get a front pic of him someday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This show is about Stevens life not the usual physics. So I found it very good. Those of you who know me, know of what a wuss I am and so of course it touches me…upside the head.


----------



## sibi

Baby Runt sleeps differently from the boys. Her legs are all stretched out, not slanted, but out like we do when on our stomachs.


----------



## Elohi

sibi said:


> w
> y
> You've got to get a front pic of him someday.


----------



## Elohi

^^LOL
Two little thumbnails and one but picture of a tortoise butt. Not sure why it's like that but it's funny!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is for you,Sibi,(and everyone else ;


Rawwwer clover, you've been dominated!


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This show is about Stevens life not the usual physics. So I found it very good. Those of you who know me, know of what a wuss I am and so of course it touches me…upside the head.


Is this the one where his wife tells a great part of what life with and without him as like?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is for you,Sibi,(and everyone else ;
> View attachment 93030
> 
> Rawwwer clover, you've been dominated!



What a gorgeous specimen, Cowboy. He/she is so fair...i just love these babies.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Part 1, yes a very personal look into the private life of a great mind/person. And wha a strong sense of humor! Dump a bucket of cold water on one you love to show support,( who wants to run an event, anyways?).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Part 2) yes they are just amazing. No bias here though…


----------



## sageharmon

Guys. I'm drawing an iguana. 
I shall post ONE picture tomorrow. 
Thank you thank you. 
Love, 
Sage Harmon


----------



## StarSapphire22

No honeymoon, just at a hotel for tonight so we didn't have to drive the whole way home. We're both too tired and sore for any winky activities. Loooooonggggggg day. But I'm officially Mrs. Voss and it didn't rain.


----------



## sibi

StarSapphire22 said:


> No honeymoon, just at a hotel for tonight so we didn't have to drive the whole way home. We're both too tired and sore for any winky activities. Loooooonggggggg day. But I'm officially Mrs. Voss and it didn't rain.



I'm so glad you had a great wedding!!! Show us pics when you vet around to it. It's officially morning, so good morning Mrs. Voss


----------



## StarSapphire22

I don't have any pics, we'll have to wait for them to be edited and sent to us.


----------



## sibi

Good morning crew! Tiff, if you're looking in, I'm missing you. I'd like to call buttercup"dumb dumb," but that's for you to call him especially since the twins have been a pain in the butt lately Haha


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> I like your new word above: Turtletastic. And How about Tortolistic?


Mrs. Voss made up that word . Your word has a ring to it, fellow tortaholic!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Good morning crew! Tiff, if you're looking in, I'm missing you. I'd like to call buttercup"dumb dumb," but that's for you to call him especially since the twins have been a pain in the butt lately Haha


Good morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> No honeymoon, just at a hotel for tonight so we didn't have to drive the whole way home. We're both too tired and sore for any winky activities. Loooooonggggggg day. But I'm officially Mrs. Voss and it didn't rain.


Congrats Jess! I'm glad everything went well


----------



## sibi

Abdullah, Steven, you guys should be up and about. Are you checking in? It's Saturday! I should sleep til mid morning, so if you're reading this now, answer in the next 5 minutes, ot I'm off to bed


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Abdullah, Steven, you guys should be up and about. Are you checking in? It's Saturday! I should sleep til mid morning, so if you're reading this now, answer in the next 5 minutes, ot I'm off to bed


I'm up & about


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm up & about


Hey friend! So, where are you now?


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Hey friend! So, where are you now?


Still in Speyer, we're heading back home in 2 day ... Time shouldn't pass that quickly! It rained a lot some time ago, so there are mosquitoes, and I'm being bit


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> Still in Speyer, we're heading back home in 2 day ... Time shouldn't pass that quickly! It rained a lot some time ago, so there are mosquitoes, and I'm being bit



Where's Speyer?


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Where's Speyer?


In Germany: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speyer. We like it here


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> In Germany: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speyer. We like it here



When I was in Germany, I liked Magdeburg. Also, Munich was nice. I really enjoyed driving through the black forest, staying in someone's house, and continuing through the Austrian alps into Salzburg. I was in Germany for 6 weeks back in 1992.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> When I was in Germany, I liked Magdeburg. Also, Munich was nice. I really enjoyed driving through the black forest, staying in someone's house, and continuing through the Austrian alps into Salzburg. I was in Germany for 6 weeks back in 1992.


Munich is full of Arabs this time of year, so many that businesses have "we speak Arabic" signs now... We didn't like Munich too much, too city-like  The weather is a lot nicer than UAE now, I can't stand the heat!


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> Munich is full of Arabs this time of year, so many that businesses have "we speak Arabic" signs now... We didn't like Munich too much, too city-like  The weather is a lot nicer than UAE now, I can't stand the heat!


It's possible that I visited the city you're in cause the pic in Wikipedia looks familiar. I seem to remember a lot of vendors along the cobble stone streets. Then again, most German cities begin to look alike. Big cathedrals, cobblestone streets, typical authentic German houses...i just loved it! Yes, and the temps I Germany during the summer is really nice.


----------



## sibi

Well, Abdullah, I'm gonna go to sleep. I don't want my whole Saturday spend sleeping LOL. Speak with you tomorrow.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Well, Abdullah, I'm gonna go to sleep. I don't want my whole Saturday spend sleeping LOL. Speak with you tomorrow.


Okay, good night


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> No honeymoon, just at a hotel for tonight so we didn't have to drive the whole way home. We're both too tired and sore for any winky activities. Loooooonggggggg day. But I'm officially Mrs. Voss and it didn't rain.


Hello Mrs. Voss.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Oh, good late afternoon/early evening Steven


----------



## Blakem

Good morning, it's 5:40 AM here in California. I am currently on my way to Oregon for a family wedding. It should be exciting to experience the Oregon environment as I love a good nature atmosphere. I hope this 9 hour drive goes by quickly. Good thing I have a new book, written by Stephen King called "IT". 


———-------------------------
(This is my signature)
Here's some great plant identification websites I use. 

http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist

http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Sharks are cool fish but I'm not swimming with one . Haha Did you see the one about the whale watching boat that got to close to the rocks and sank? Then one guy got bit then two more got eaten by submarine the great white shark . It was crazy .


No that's crazy


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's just silly…


Orcas eat sharks all the time and they do actually use that method. I just haven't watched enough of the show to see if they can prove they do it to great whites.


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> No honeymoon, just at a hotel for tonight so we didn't have to drive the whole way home. We're both too tired and sore for any winky activities. Loooooonggggggg day. But I'm officially Mrs. Voss and it didn't rain.


Congrats!! Glad it didn't rain. I hope you had a great day!!


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> No honeymoon, just at a hotel for tonight so we didn't have to drive the whole way home. We're both too tired and sore for any winky activities. Loooooonggggggg day. But I'm officially Mrs. Voss and it didn't rain.


Congrats


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Blake m said:


> Good morning, it's 5:40 AM here in California. I am currently on my way to Oregon for a family wedding. It should be exciting to experience the Oregon environment as I love a good nature atmosphere. I hope this 9 hour drive goes by quickly. Good thing I have a new book, written by Stephen King called "IT".
> 
> 
> ———-------------------------
> (This is my signature)
> Here's some great plant identification websites I use.
> 
> http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist
> 
> http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm
> 
> http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp


Where abouts in Oregon?


----------



## Blakem

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Where abouts in Oregon?



Eugene, Oregon.


———-------------------------
(This is my signature)
Here's some great plant identification websites I use. 

http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist

http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Before moving up here, we lived just east of Eugene up the Mckenzie hwy. if you get the chance, bust out there for a good country drive.


----------



## Blakem

My girlfriends dad said he once fished on the Mckenzie river. So far, it's a nice area. We are in Ashlyn, Oregon now. 


———-------------------------
(This is my signature)
Here's some great plant identification websites I use. 

http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist

http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The Mackenzie river is fat with fish. We would float it about 2x a month during season. Many fond memories.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
Congrats Jess


----------



## AZtortMom

Yup, that needed replacing


----------



## mike taylor

I would say that pipe is in bad shape.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yes indeed. That's the second one we have run across so far


----------



## mike taylor

I bought my house from some land developer. It was built in 1943 . I had it moved to my land spent two years remodeling it now it's finished and paid for .


----------



## AZtortMom

Very nice! Our was built in the early 50's so not as old as yours, but we bought ours out right because it was very cheap. Even after we put money into all the renovations, we still got a hell of a deal on this house. 
I'm sure you feel the same way about yours


----------



## mike taylor

Yes I do . I love not having house payments . But you always find something to spend money on .


----------



## sibi

AZtortMom said:


> Very nice! Our was built in the early 50's so not as old as yours, but we bought ours out right because it was very cheap. Even after we put money into all the renovations, we still got a hell of a deal on this house.
> I'm sure you feel the same way about yours



Well, my house was built in 1960, and it has sur iced all kinds of hurricanes. We bought it 5 years ago, and have a mortgage, but it's adorable. Did all the Renovations when we bought it, and updated the living area flooring. But, it's all just cosmetics. Only thing that's needing some serious care is the lawn


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah my yard needs some help too. I'm not a big plant fan. I hate mowing around stuff then weeding around stuff . So I just put two limon trees and a peach tree . Just because my wife loves limons . I need to make a flower bed around the house and plant hibiscus . So when I trim them it turns into tortoise food.


----------



## AZtortMom

Our yard is a mess. The back is overgrown for the torts and the side and front we let go to "desert scape". We do have a couple of palms and hibiscus, but the yard is going be secondary project once the house is done


----------



## Elohi

My house was built in 2012 and we are it's first owners, so I'll be in debt for a LOOOOOOONG time.


----------



## sibi

AZtortMom said:


> Our yard is a mess. The back is overgrown for the torts and the side and front we let go to "desert scape". We do have a couple of palms and hibiscus, but the yard is going be secondary project once the house is done



A lawn is hard to keep up. If I didn't have so much sand, I would have a very manicured weed lawn


----------



## AZtortMom

That's it,my weed lawn! I like it


----------



## Ashes

Hey everyone!  I'm laying down.... Tired. Worked this morning.

Btw - Jessica looked GORGEOUS!!! Congrats Mrs. Voss!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Ashes said:


> Hey everyone!  I'm laying down.... Tired. Worked this morning.
> 
> Btw - Jessica looked GORGEOUS!!! Congrats Mrs. Voss!!!


Morning Ash  *waves*


----------



## mike taylor

Hello Ashley!


----------



## sibi

Ashes said:


> Hey everyone!  I'm laying down.... Tired. Worked this morning.
> 
> Btw - Jessica looked GORGEOUS!!! Congrats Mrs. Voss!!!



Ashley, did you go to the wedding, or see Jess on her wedding day?


----------



## Ashes

sibi said:


> Ashley, did you go to the wedding, or see Jess on her wedding day?


I have the Facebook privilege.  one of her friends posted a pic of her and tagged her. So pretty!!! 

Good morning Noel! You're up next!! 2 months!!! (or not even, right?)


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Hello Ashley!


Hi Mike!!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Echo was the first turtle to eat today...few nibbles of nanners and an attempt to eat the worm.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ashes said:


> I have the Facebook privilege.  one of her friends posted a pic of her and tagged her. So pretty!!!
> 
> Good morning Noel! You're up next!! 2 months!!! (or not even, right?)


Oh yeah, I did see that picture. Jess looked beautiful! I was hoping to see more   

Yes indeed I am next Oct 11 is creeping up quick EEK!


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> Oh yeah, I did see that picture. Jess looked beautiful! I was hoping to see more
> 
> Yes indeed I am next Oct 11 is creeping up quick EEK!


Yay!!! So exciting! I still have 7 months and I just wish it'd get here sooner!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Ashes said:


> Yay!!! So exciting! I still have 7 months and I just wish it'd get here sooner!!!


 let me know if there is anything I can do to help. It's really easy to get overwhelmed, especially with cost. We are probably coming under 6k with our wedding


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> I'm going to Austin on Tuesday - Friday for work anyone live out that way?



What part of town are you working in?


----------



## MichiganFrog

Trying to keep cool on a dangerously hot day in Florida. I hope everyone else (torts, included) is managing to keep cool!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

mike taylor said:


> Yes I do . I love not having house payments . But you always find something to spend money on .




I know that's where all our spare money goes to! Projects ahoy!


Congrats Jess! Glad it went well and now you don't have to stress about it anymore and can enjoy your baby boxies!


----------



## AZtortMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> I know that's where all our spare money goes to! Projects ahoy!
> 
> 
> Congrats Jess! Glad it went well and now you don't have to stress about it anymore and can enjoy your baby boxies!


You got that right Rosie! 
Right now my monies is being split between the wedding and the house, but both are good causes


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hello  *waves*


----------



## Elohi

I just finished adding substrate to the Leo enclosure and redoing it all. Phew! Now there is ground sphagnum peat all over them and their food. It'll be nice when it gets packed down and not sticking to everything. It's pretty damp but that's not stopping it from sticking to every blasted thing in there. Torts are dragging it everywhere lol.


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello  *waves*


Hi there *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> I just finished adding substrate to the Leo enclosure and redoing it all. Phew! Now there is ground sphagnum peat all over them and their food. It'll be nice when it gets packed down and not sticking to everything. It's pretty damp but that's not stopping it from sticking to every blasted thing in there. Torts are dragging it everywhere lol.


Fun isn't it  but they love it. I know mine do  they stomp around in it with a smile on their faces. I swear they do!


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> let me know if there is anything I can do to help. It's really easy to get overwhelmed, especially with cost. We are probably coming under 6k with our wedding


Thanks Noel!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Ashes said:


> Thanks Noel!!


Of course! Anytime


----------



## mike taylor

jaizei said:


> What part of town are you working in?


North of down town .


----------



## Elohi

Just stuffed my face at Red Robin with my wonderful husband and little bitty. And I'm super full. #wfd ?



Here are the torts when I put them back in but wasn't completely finished putting it all back together after stirring and adding substrate. Beans got up on the big hut, then Watson did but Watson ended up stranded and I had to rescue him.


----------



## mike taylor

Here is a picture of the new snappers pond . It's far from finished. My boy was testing it out crazy kid .


----------



## AZtortMom

That's cool Mike!


----------



## mike taylor

Well thank you . I dug it down into the ground about 1 1/2 . Thats why all that dirt is piled up . When I build the fencing around it I'm going to back fill in side with that dirt . Then get some hard wood mulch and sand stone to put around it . Then replant the cactus around the pond . Hopefully it will be finished next week end .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well that was a long day…


----------



## mike taylor

What was a long day? Today I think not .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

2 hours of driving and the reptile show schmoozing that I do, wore me the h out.


----------



## mike taylor

Yep thats why I don't schooz .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm expected to. It's my nature. I spent most of my time at a friends booth, one of the few vendors that had tortoises for sale, answered people's questions, helped make a few sales, and pushed the forum on them. Had a blast, really, it's just the drive home that takes it out of me. Met Lynn from here on the forum and that was nice. Enjoyed the company while she was there, but she had been there for a few hours before me, so she split way before I did. Lots of snakes, can you say “sand boa"? Wow. Everyone had them it seemed!


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> You got that right Rosie!
> Right now my monies is being split between the wedding and the house, but both are good causes


Both of you, let me know what you need. I am so done with wedding stuff. I threw some stuff away but still have other stuff if you want it.


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> North of down town .



I like the north part of town best. Seem like all the touristy and 'happening' things are downtown or south.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kerryann said:


> Both of you, let me know what you need. I am so done with wedding stuff. I threw some stuff away but still have other stuff if you want it.


Thanks Kerry! I have to go through my list and see what else I need


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> Both of you, let me know what you need. I am so done with wedding stuff. I threw some stuff away but still have other stuff if you want it.


Thank you Kerry!!


----------



## mike taylor

So Ken did you go home with a sand boa?


----------



## tortdad

Hello everyone. Sorry I haven't been on here much but I've been super busy at both my jobs. My normal day job usually has plenty of time for me to play on the org but the past few weeks has been crazy busy. I've been working 65-70hrs a week. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummm, no. A friend did give me a huge incubator for helping him though.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Here is a picture of the new snappers pond . It's far from finished. My boy was testing it out crazy kid .



Nice looking pond mike. 

I got my yucca planted and put some aloe around Hals pond. I did some work for a client and told him to pay me in plants so he gave me 2 more crape myrtles, 4 hibiscus, 2 gardenia, 2 fox tail ferns and some more aloe plants. I love trading but it means I have more holes to dig, lol


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Hello everyone. Sorry I haven't been on here much but I've been super busy at both my jobs. My normal day job usually has plenty of time for me to play on the org but the past few weeks has been crazy busy. I've been working 65-70hrs a week.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Hi tortdad *waves*


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah I know all about diging holes . I forgot to call you back on them plants my son has . His wife to be wants to keep them now . So I'll have to hit the plant shops myself . You need to you date you pictures of his setup. Hey Ken at least you got something . I've been remodeling my shed to turn it into a winter tortoise house for my reds . So I can use my shop .


----------



## mike taylor

Has Tiff talked to anyone on the Facebook or whatever?


----------



## AZtortMom

I haven't seen anything


----------



## mike taylor

I can't wait to see that baby belly! Haha


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sometime this week I plan on selling some spare clothes I found in my closet reorganizing. Same closet reorganizing that made me find the ac leak. There's a store here that is buying gently used women's clothing so hoping I can get some cash. Maybe at least $30 to break even on the leak repair  Annnd anything they don't want I'll donate along with another box to the local thrift store that helps pay for local kids' cancer treatments. 

I find it sooo hard to part with clothes I can't even wear. Either don't like the style anymore or it's too big/too small or was a gift. Don't understand why I just keep every clothing item ever, but my dad is a borderline hoarder and my goal is to be clutter free. It's much less stressful too.


----------



## Elohi

Haven't heard from Tiff at all.


----------



## mike taylor

Yep sounds good . My wife tells me all the time she doesn't stand still because I might sell her . I sell anything that sets to long but tools and guns . All of the kids stuff they don't use dishes and other items. You'll be surprised what you think is junk people buy . I have a beer refrigerator shape I could budweiser can that holds I think a 12 pack or more thats new in the box . I don't use it so I'm selling it . She said I should use it but I'm not going to. So off to ebay it goes.


----------



## tortdad

Good night all. I have to be at work at 6:00am tomorrow  


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## mike taylor

Man that sucks I have to be on the lake catching fish tomorrow .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got chores that I didn't do today, to do Sunday.


----------



## Elohi

I'm wanting to share a clip if little bitty drumming on but my personal Instagram is private and none of y'all could see it unless you had IG. Boo. 
Unless I upload it to my public tortoise one and then delete it after y'all have seen it lol.


----------



## Elohi

Ok. Here it is. All 10 seconds of it. LOL. 
http://instagram.com/p/sETBnust-j/


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Yep sounds good . My wife tells me all the time she doesn't stand still because I might sell her . I sell anything that sets to long but tools and guns . All of the kids stuff they don't use dishes and other items. You'll be surprised what you think is junk people buy . I have a beer refrigerator shape I could budweiser can that holds I think a 12 pack or more thats new in the box . I don't use it so I'm selling it . She said I should use it but I'm not going to. So off to ebay it goes.


I do something similar except I donate the items since I can deduct 30% of the original value for most of it. We itemize anyway and I keep an inventory of all donations along with images of all items donated for when we do get audited.
I buy a lot of clothes and shoes that only get worn a hand full of times so its nice to know they go to a good cause.
Our camper is totaled. We are waiting to find out how much insurance is going to give us for the camper. Its bitter sweet in a way, we never would have sold it because camper resale is so poor but it was in such good shape because we had only used it maybe 12 times ever. It's where we stayed on our wedding night.


----------



## Kerryann

tortdad said:


> Good night all. I have to be at work at 6:00am tomorrow
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


I have to be at the Dr at 8 and then again at 11:30.


----------



## lynnedit

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm expected to. It's my nature. I spent most of my time at a friends booth, one of the few vendors that had tortoises for sale, answered people's questions, helped make a few sales, and pushed the forum on them. Had a blast, really, it's just the drive home that takes it out of me. Met Lynn from here on the forum and that was nice. Enjoyed the company while she was there, but she had been there for a few hours before me, so she split way before I did. Lots of snakes, can you say “sand boa"? Wow. Everyone had them it seemed!


Cowboy Ken, it was a treat to meet you! I was reptiled out (hard to imagine), I was glad to see your pictures, too. And I agree, there were an amazing number of snakes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

lynnedit said:


> Cowboy Ken, it was a treat to meet you! I was reptiled out (hard to imagine), I was glad to see your pictures, too. And I agree, there were an amazing number of snakes.


I used to breed snakes and I saw too many! Seemed everyone had corn snakes, sand boas, bearded dragons, and leopard geckos. Heck, there weren't even any cool bull/gopher or pine snakes. I was disappointed in ghat regard. And that poor sulcata Mary Ester had broke my heart. 
Did you see the BIG incubator at the O.H.S. table? It's mine now. Bill and Heidi gave it to me for selling their snake rack for them.


----------



## lynnedit

I know, that poor Sulcata.
Score with the incubator!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm glad you had a good breakfast there. I had the worst bacon/cheese burger there. I told Karen that I think the ground beef had a hirer fat content than the bacon did.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good morning


----------



## tortdad

Rise and shine everybody 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## mike taylor

I don't know about the shine part but I'm up . Getting the boat ready to catfish.


----------



## Kerryann

I'm already up and at em. Dr appt number one is down. We are heading home to make breakfast then off to appt two. We will end our outing at a classic and modified car cruise.


----------



## mike taylor

Hell yeah car show!


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Hell yeah car show!


We missed the big one last weekend so we are looking forward to it.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I killed chat! 10 hours with no posts? 

Good morning! What's everyone up to today?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Napa earthquake? Everyone safe and sound?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Napa earthquake? Everyone safe and sound?


What? When?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I guess around 3:30 am. 6.0


----------



## Telid

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I guess around 3:30 am. 6.0


News reports say very few injuries thus far. It seems that it was fair enough away from the major cities to minimize damage and injuries.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lots of fires and damage.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just found this tee shirt company. Some are truly fantastic! Enjoy. 

http://www.badideatshirts.com/mobile/


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lots of fires and damage.


Very sad


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Very sad


Which is why you need to bounce over to that tee shirt company and smile…


----------



## sageharmon

Does anyone know why it is bad for torts too look through glass? I read something that they shouldn't look through glass. 
Thanks


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sageharmon said:


> Does anyone know why it is bad for torts too look through glass? I read something that they shouldn't look through glass.
> Thanks


It's not so much an issue of “shouldn't look" it's to do with them having the ability to see through something and not understanding why they can't walk through it. Many tortoises will spend hours and days with an almost OCD like behavior as they try to claw their way through.


----------



## sageharmon

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's not so much an issue of “shouldn't look" it's to do with them having the ability to see through something and not understanding why they can't walk through it. Many tortoises will spend hours and days with an almost OCD like behavior as they try to claw their way through.


I see I see. 
I though maybe it could cause health issues, and I didn't know why!!! 
Thank you


----------



## KevinGG

sageharmon said:


> I see I see.
> I though maybe it could cause health issues, and I didn't know why!!!
> Thank you



Well it can cause injury and a lot of stress which can lead to an array of health issues


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lots of fires and damage.


At least the engineers have walked the Niners new stadium and found zero cracks or structural damage. The game will go on. Let's get ready to FOOTBALL!!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sageharmon said:


> I see I see.
> I though maybe it could cause health issues, and I didn't know why!!!
> Thank you


I think if an aquarium is really big that wouldn't happen, but most aquariums aren't that big... My tortoise's enclosure has a glass door, no issues so far. Just get a Rubbermaid tub or a Christmas tree storage box, they are much cheaper


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good evening, Abdulla?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good evening, Abdulla?


Wait, morning!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good evening, Abdulla?


Almost 11 pm, Ken you're pretty good at this


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Normally in one hour, I'm telling you to go to bed young man. Lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Abdulla, let your family know that next year for holiday, you'all need to come to Oregon and stay with us. We've a nice guest room for your folks, and you could sleep on the couch, right? I could forgo bacon while you are here.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Normally in one hour, I'm telling you to go to bed young man. Lol.


LOL  I'm sleeping early _only_ because I'm pulling an all-nighter. I'm traveling back to UAE, YAY! But I cannot sleep in any airplane... So pulling an all-nighter will fix my time table


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Abdulla, let your family know that next year for holiday, you'all need to come to Oregon and stay with us. We've a nice guest room for your folks, and you could sleep on the couch, right? I could forgo bacon while you are here.


I don't eat pork, or even meat in non-Muslim countries... I doubt you'll find turkey bacon that is Halal  If I ever travel to America alone then I'll probably visit you


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> I don't eat pork, or even meat in non-Muslim countries... I doubt you'll find turkey bacon that is Halal  If I ever travel to America alone then I'll probably visit you


I know you eat no pork. While here, in respect for you, we wouldn't either. As for finding Halal meats here, I know I could. No worries there. The proper preparation of the meals is what I'd need help with. This is why I said for you to bring your whole family.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I know you eat no pork. While here, in respect for you, we wouldn't either. As for finding Halal meats here, I know I could. No worries there. The proper preparation of the meals is what I'd need help with. This is why I said for you to bring your whole family.


Wow ken, that's real American hospitality  so this is how asking my parent to meet you in Oregon will go:
Me: *explains everything*
Parents: have you gone crazy?
Me: so we're not going?
Parents: NO! 

If I ever visit America alone, Oregon is where I'm going


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Wow ken, that's real American hospitality  so this is how asking my parent to meet you in Oregon will go:
> Me: *explains everything*
> Parents: have you gone crazy?
> Me: so we're not going?
> Parents: NO!
> 
> If I ever visit America alone, Oregon is where I'm going


Karen almost said the same thing, but I told her all I heard was, “Meow,Meow,Meow…Meow,Meow,"


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen almost said the same thing, but I told her all I heard was, “Meow,Meow,Meow…Meow,Meow,"


LOL  People meow longer when it's something we don't want to hear


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening everyone


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Where has August gone to? I mean, time flies by but I swear I didn't start the new job a month ago already! 

Me thinks it's time for ice cream, netflix, then bed.


----------



## Kerryann

sageharmon said:


> Does anyone know why it is bad for torts too look through glass? I read something that they shouldn't look through glass.
> Thanks


A lot of people say no but mine like it.


----------



## Ashes

Hey guys.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Ashley!


----------



## mike taylor

Whats up guys and girls? Why no chattering? Everybody watching gator boys?


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Evening everyone


Good evening Mom.

Good Evening everyone.


----------



## bouaboua

Need to attend the weekly meeting soon. Just drop-in to say HI !


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Whats up guys and girls? Why no chattering? Everybody watching gator boys?


Hi Mike  just working on the house and chores


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Ashley!


Hi Noel!


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good evening Mom.
> 
> Good Evening everyone.


Hi Steven


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Whats up guys and girls? Why no chattering? Everybody watching gator boys?


My fiancé is watching some sniper challenge show on Netflix. My daughter is watching some minecraft videos on YouTube. I'm playing on my phone...


----------



## sageharmon

Hello Tiffany?


----------



## Kerryann

Why will it be Monday again so soon?


----------



## lisa127

Kerryann said:


> Why will it be Monday again so soon?


Weekends are way too short! I think all weekends should be 3 days. Working at a school though, I can't complaint too much. I get a lot of long weekends.


----------



## Ashes

Kerryann said:


> Why will it be Monday again so soon?


Right? Ugh. :/


----------



## Kerryann

lisa127 said:


> Weekends are way too short! I think all weekends should be 3 days. Working at a school though, I can't complaint too much. I get a lot of long weekends.


I'm so not looking forward to this week.


----------



## Elohi

My big kids start school tomorrow. Two middle schoolers...yikes!
I think everything except lunches is ready to go. They are both really nervous.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This would be why you just don't give up on them eggs until they hatch or explode.


----------



## sageharmon

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This would be why you just don't give up on them eggs until they hatch or explode.
> View attachment 93305


I will take him.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sageharmon said:


> I will take him.


It's a sulcata…


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Ken!!! Congrats! ! ! 

How long you had that egg till it hatched?


----------



## bouaboua

I hope everyone sleep well tonight and all have a beautiful and Wonderful Monday even you may not look forward to it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This would be why you just don't give up on them eggs until they hatch or explode.
> View attachment 93305


Congrats ken, he seems pretty cool (I know he could be a she, but I like think he's a male)....


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Ken!!! Congrats! ! !
> 
> How long you had that egg till it hatched?


Good morning Steven!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Sir!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Everything good in China? I hope you have an _extra_ productive day


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all Happy Monday


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all Happy Monday


Morning


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning


Hi


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO!


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Morning TFO!


Morning Mike


----------



## mike taylor

Morning Abdullaali


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Morning Abdullaali


My name is Abdulla


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Ken!!! Congrats! ! !
> 
> How long you had that egg till it hatched?


That egg hatched out about four weeks after the others.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

All of these eggs were layed on May 5.


----------



## sageharmon

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's a sulcata…


I already have one and I really would not like another lol


----------



## sageharmon

Hey guys.
So my brother Robert is in da hospital after feeling sick for about a month and a half straight. 
I really hope he's ok. It's super scary when someone you know is in the hospital, even if it isn't serious. 
Just letting you guys know that he won't be here for a while(?)(which may be for the better lol).


----------



## mike taylor

Keep us posted hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Sorry guys, too much to catch up on...tl;dr. 

Here's some of the first shots from the wedding.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The tortoise that hatched out yesterday looks to be missing an eye. I need to look closer when I get home. Karen asked if I was gonna euthanize it and I said nope, he'll be a mutant. I just need to watch those teenage years!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The tortoise that hatched out yesterday looks to be missing an eye. I need to look closer when I get home. Karen asked if I was gonna euthanize it and I said nope, he'll be a mutant. I just need to watch those teenage years!



It just makes him a very special and much desired little fellow.


----------



## Jacqui

sageharmon said:


> Hey guys.
> So my brother Robert is in da hospital after feeling sick for about a month and a half straight.
> I really hope he's ok. It's super scary when someone you know is in the hospital, even if it isn't serious.
> Just letting you guys know that he won't be here for a while(?)(which may be for the better lol).



Hope he finds out what is wrong and gets better fast.


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Good afternoon!


Afternoon


----------



## Jacqui

Okay a few pages back, what did you guys write that has the library's filter system not allowing me to read all that page of posts?


----------



## Abdulla6169

sageharmon said:


> Hey guys.
> So my brother Robert is in da hospital after feeling sick for about a month and a half straight.
> I really hope he's ok. It's super scary when someone you know is in the hospital, even if it isn't serious.
> Just letting you guys know that he won't be here for a while(?)(which may be for the better lol).


Hope he's better soon...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Okay a few pages back, what did you guys write that has the library's filter system not allowing me to read all that page of posts?


Umm, I don't think we did anything... A problem from your side maybe? It works perfectly with the iPad. I'm sure I'd remember anything that would trigger the library's filter systems


----------



## Jacqui

Let's me do other pages, but that one page is not being allowed.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Good afternoon!


Afternoon


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon



*waves* huge


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *waves* huge


Huge waves back  
How are you?


----------



## Jacqui

I am fine. Just hot, sore body and fingers that really hurt. I have blisters and popped blisters, to which a cat I was giving meds to decided to rip claws also down those fingers. So right hand is sore. Makes pulling weeds a real experience.

... and you?


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh no! That does sound like an experience indeed! We are good here. Been busy with the house and the wedding plans. Both are coming along nicely


----------



## Jacqui

Done plumbing in the ceiling?


----------



## AZtortMom

Not yet, still working on it


----------



## Yvonne G

StarSapphire22 said:


> Sorry guys, too much to catch up on...tl;dr.
> 
> Here's some of the first shots from the wedding.




Jessica:

Your wedding looks beautiful. I love the colors, and the lovely house in the background. And your flowers look beautiful next to you and your husband. 

Congrats!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yvonne G said:


> Jessica:
> 
> Your wedding looks beautiful. I love the colors, and the lovely house in the background. And your flowers look beautiful next to you and your husband.
> 
> Congrats!


 
Thank you!


----------



## mike taylor

So Ken do you havd a one eyed tortoise?haha


----------



## mike taylor

Hey! where is everybody! ?


----------



## sageharmon

I'm here


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> Sorry guys, too much to catch up on...tl;dr.
> 
> Here's some of the first shots from the wedding.


Beautiful! Beautiful! 

Just BEAUTIFUL! ! ! ! Congrats! ! ! ! 

Looking forward to more pics.......Please! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Oh no! That does sound like an experience indeed! We are good here. Been busy with the house and the wedding plans. Both are coming along nicely


Remind ma again Mom: When is the wedding?? Glad to hear that things are going well. And lets keep that way.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I am fine. Just hot, sore body and fingers that really hurt. I have blisters and popped blisters, to which a cat I was giving meds to decided to rip claws also down those fingers. So right hand is sore. Makes pulling weeds a real experience.
> 
> ... and you?


That sounds so awful Jacqui. I hope you will get recover soon. Pulling weed........Not a fun thing to do anyhow not mentioned when your finger hurts. Where is Jeff now? Coming home soon? He have a check-up soon right?


----------



## bouaboua

I need to make a quick trip to Hong Kong again today. I better get going now. May everyone have a great evening.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Remind ma again Mom: When is the wedding?? Glad to hear that things are going well. And lets keep that way.


Hi Steven  the wedding is Oct 11 have a safe trip to Hong Kong


----------



## mike taylor

Hey Ken where are you!


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> Sorry guys, too much to catch up on...tl;dr.
> 
> Here's some of the first shots from the wedding.


Such pretty pics  Congrats. You looked gorgeous!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Hey Ken where are you!


Just got home from that four letter word that ends with a K. 
So, after giving Karen my, “I'm home contact" I pulled the little bugger out and looked it over real good with a jewelers loop. It would appear this one has no eyes. There is a speck of an indentation where they should be, and maybe a little seepage, but that's it. Poor little guy…


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just got home from that four letter word that ends with a K.
> So, after giving Karen my, “I'm home contact" I pulled the little bugger out and looked it over real good with a jewelers loop. It would appear this one has no eyes. There is a speck of an indentation where they should be, and maybe a little seepage, but that's it. Poor little guy…


Oh the poor little thing. So what's the plan? Raise him and hope for the best?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Oh the poor little thing. So what's the plan? Raise him and hope for the best?


For the most part, yes. I will have to watch this one closely as far as food consumption and all are concerned.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just got home from that four letter word that ends with a K.
> So, after giving Karen my, “I'm home contact" I pulled the little bugger out and looked it over real good with a jewelers loop. It would appear this one has no eyes. There is a speck of an indentation where they should be, and maybe a little seepage, but that's it. Poor little guy…


Poor little dude..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The other four are eating, crapping machines to put it all nice like.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Lovely wedding Jess!! 

Oh I'm tired from work...


----------



## mike taylor

Awesome! Ken you are going to try and keep him alive . Does he just have sealed eyelids? Maybe a trip to the vet to see if he has eyes at all.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For the most part, yes. I will have to watch this one closely as far as food consumption and all are concerned.


Pics


----------



## mike taylor

You know forum rules Ken pictures are a must .


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> You know forum rules Ken pictures are a must .


Agreed
I'm watching Alien sharks. I want to see a big eyed ragged tooth


----------



## mike taylor

Im can't talk sharks .


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Im can't talk sharks .


You got banned from that?


----------



## mike taylor

No I was talking about the one they call submarine that ate three people and I think I offended some one .


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> No I was talking about the one they call submarine that ate three people and I think I offended some one .


Sharks will be sharks.
I have one more shark week show to watch.


----------



## mike taylor

Did you see that one? That shark was and is smart .


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Did you see that one? That shark was and is smart .


No what was the show named?


----------



## mike taylor

Submarine I think . This great white stay still not swimming at all . Then all at once takes off and chomp . They were watching on sonar and all the sharks swam off the out of nowhere bam lady gone . Then he pushed a man away from the life boats out to see then chomp . It was crazy because great whites drown if they don't keep moving not this one . They had him on vedio at an oil rig hiding behind a leg to the rig . Straight up and down not moving then ate a diver . Crazy stuff . Thats why this guy sticks to lakes and rivers away from the salt water .


----------



## Kerryann

Bull sharks can swim up rivers. It's all fun and games until a bull shark eats you.


----------



## mike taylor

I know stupid bull sharks messing with my fresh water . Years ago a boy was swimming in a river and got bitten by a bull shark . Don't know if he died or not . But it was miles inland . Crazy stuff!


----------



## Kerryann

Google it, they found them as far north as Wisconsin


----------



## mike taylor

Crazy right? I fish in lake Houston it has been dammed off maybe they trapped a bull shark or two . But that was years ago . So think I'm safe from sharks but alligators are in the lake .


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Crazy right? I fish in lake Houston it has been dammed off maybe they trapped a bull shark or two . But that was years ago . So think I'm safe from sharks but alligators are in the lake .


Eek I'm scared to swim in lake Michigan


----------



## mike taylor

I don't swim much . I have a pool and I bet I've only been in it mybe six times in five years.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. No pictures of the baby with no eyes, (now to be referred to as Timmmmy) I will post some Tuesday for ya'all. I just had an amazing crappy Monday today. I wanted to cull half my crew today. Anyone an experienced cabinet maker that can read prints and needs a job?


----------



## mike taylor

I would love to learn but you are not in Texas and I only live in Texas because I love Texas so thats why I live in Texas!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> I would love to learn but you are not in Texas and I only live in Texas because I love Texas so thats why I live in Texas!


LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got just about every song Bob Wills recorded...


----------



## mike taylor

So what happened at work? Some jackass build a bunch of cabinet wrong?


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just got home from that four letter word that ends with a K.
> So, after giving Karen my, “I'm home contact" I pulled the little bugger out and looked it over real good with a jewelers loop. It would appear this one has no eyes. There is a speck of an indentation where they should be, and maybe a little seepage, but that's it. Poor little guy…


Poor Thing! ! !

Keep us updated what happen to this poor little thing.

Is there any record or story of such tortoise been hatched without the eyes and survived?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone  Happy Tuesday some days I can't believe I'm up this early


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone  Happy Tuesday some days I can't believe I'm up this early


This morning, I was really bummed out when my alarm went off. I woke just before it did, and was debating getting up to use the restroom when it started to sound off. @so not a happy camper...


----------



## AZtortMom

I feel ya Ken. We are really short handed at work


----------



## smarch

Telid said:


> I'm an engineer - aka. the naturally lazy. We find the most efficient way of doing something so we have to do the least amount of work to actually do it!


 Well fellow engineer I may have to disagree with you, but maybe its just my guys, I find we do a whole lot of thinking to come up with an easier way when it ends up that there was a whole lot of thinking for something that never existed and it would have been easier to just not fix what wasn't broken.


----------



## smarch

good morning all hope everyones weekends went well, we had a long weekend since my siblings start school today... now I only have a week of freedom left!


----------



## smarch

Mmmmm pumpkin coffee, i'm a happy girl today


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> good morning all hope everyones weekends went well, we had a long weekend since my siblings start school today... now I only have a week of freedom left!


 Then stu-dying starts, LOL


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Then stu-dying starts, LOL


 Oh that's already started lol, I have info for half my classes and have already started reading and getting ahead in my assignments ... i'm a bit of what people here call a nerd  I'm also taking my first semester of 7 classes, ("full time" is more than 4 and 5 gets you graduating in 4, I've been taking 6 classes for a few years now, and 7 you have to sign a paper because its "overload" and you need to be aware and all that) I've already read a chapter for my American Russian Relations class, interesting stuff!


----------



## Elohi

Well, my almost 3 yr old has been acting three for several months and it's reached epic levels of crazy around here. Let me just say, highly intelligent children with feistier personalities will give you a run for your money and shock you regularly. All of my children are very smart but this kid has turned it up a notch (or 10). Hopefully I survive this 3rd year. When we emerge from this year, hopefully we are beautiful butterflies and not haggard grumpy old trolls. LOL


----------



## mike taylor

Kids will be kids


----------



## tortadise

mike taylor said:


> Kids will be kids


Yeah that's why I don't have any. Human at least. These are my kids.
Ummmm hmmmm


----------



## smarch

tortadise said:


> Yeah that's why I don't have any. Human at least. These are my kids.
> Ummmm hmmmm
> View attachment 93477


 Agreed... then again i'm only 20 so not exactly thinking of kids yet, I mean I want them but I like being able to send them home at the end of the day for now


----------



## tortadise

smarch said:


> Agreed... then again i'm only 20 so not exactly thinking of kids yet, I mean I want them but I like being able to send them home at the end of the day for now


Haha. Send them home. I just don't think i will ever get around to wanting one now don't get me wrong, if one popped up from me. I'd take care of it for sure, but not going to lie. It would probably be living with the tortoises, and if would build it's own enclosure completely on a scientific related approach. Haha I'm so bad. I'd look at raising a kid like I do my animals. Research it's natural habitats, weather, humidity, lighting exposure, foods etc... Lmfao.


----------



## smarch

tortadise said:


> Haha. Send them home. I just don't think i will ever get around to wanting one now don't get me wrong, if one popped up from me. I'd take care of it for sure, but not going to lie. It would probably be living with the tortoises, and if would build it's own enclosure completely on a scientific related approach. Haha I'm so bad. I'd look at raising a kid like I do my animals. Research it's natural habitats, weather, humidity, lighting exposure, foods etc... Lmfao.


 I used to hate kids till I met my baby cousin and fell in love when he curled up with me on the couch to watch TV when my sister was babysitting him (she was jealous of that) but it melted my heart! Then another time she was babysitting I got to deal with a tantrum, at first it was holy crap how do I make him stop I must have broke him! But after carrying him away he calmed down and it was like it never happened. I do want kids eventualy, I just have plenty of time for that in the future, since I plan to adopt anyways so I have no ticking biological clock and probably will adopt older when I have time money and wont regret having kids early and missing out... because I often wonder if my parents missed out by having me late 20's.. I know I look at this all soooo much different than everyone though, and i'm an adventure person, theres so much I want to do its crazy!... and maybe I am crazy but at least I'm fun... to put it in a way I say I hate to but seem to use often..."YOLO" I mean it is true but it became way too hipster to actually use out-loud now lol


----------



## tortadise

smarch said:


> I used to hate kids till I met my baby cousin and fell in love when he curled up with me on the couch to watch TV when my sister was babysitting him (she was jealous of that) but it melted my heart! Then another time she was babysitting I got to deal with a tantrum, at first it was holy crap how do I make him stop I must have broke him! But after carrying him away he calmed down and it was like it never happened. I do want kids eventualy, I just have plenty of time for that in the future, since I plan to adopt anyways so I have no ticking biological clock and probably will adopt older when I have time money and wont regret having kids early and missing out... because I often wonder if my parents missed out by having me late 20's.. I know I look at this all soooo much different than everyone though, and i'm an adventure person, theres so much I want to do its crazy!... and maybe I am crazy but at least I'm fun... to put it in a way I say I hate to but seem to use often..."YOLO" I mean it is true but it became way too hipster to actually use out-loud now lol



The difference between society adapting that term is an excuse to do irrational things is quite different than the way you perceive your life. If you do want you want that makes you happy, and fulfill your life's desire to follow the wind, and flow with the rain. Then you have no reason to worry of being judged. There is no label of being "crazy". There is only a happy person living each day to its fullest.

No person should judge or live by a standard created by not them but collectively the general population. Each person is individual and should live, do, sing, speak, act, and believe what applies to themselves in the ultimate pursuit of self happiness.


----------



## mike taylor

Check it out I'm in Austin Texas!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm sleepy...


----------



## Telid

mike taylor said:


> Check it out I'm in Austin Texas!


It's a rock!


----------



## Kerryann

Hola, it's crazy. I can read a whole days posts now. 
I had a bad day too. I got to do a tiny bit of programming and i got it to work right even though I didn't know what I was doing much. I freaking loved it. I had to sign an NDA too because I am sneaky going to do a client solution to foster a sale. 
shhhhhhhhh I am project bound now and have an owner... eek.


----------



## bouaboua

Way too busy this couple days. So many issues and problem that need my attention. Why people not do what they suppose to do? 

Then on the other hand, or look at the bright side: I have to thank them for their incompetent, so I have a job. Big SIGH! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortadise said:


> No person should judge or live by a standard created by not them but collectively the general population. Each person is individual and should live, do, sing, speak, act, and believe what applies to themselves in the ultimate pursuit of self happiness.



This is why I'm a devote follower of Kenotholicism.


----------



## bouaboua

Sorry for my not so enthusiastic post above. But looking this is a opportunity to improve.


----------



## bouaboua

Kenotholicism???????

That is a big word Ken. What is that mean??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today reached pert-near 100°f here-abouts! My baby put a can of Coors in the freezer so her man can come home to an ice old one after work. I WIN!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Kenotholicism???????
> 
> That is a big word Ken. What is that mean??



See the first part? Ken…I follow my heart and the little voices in my head.


----------



## tortadise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is why I'm a devote follower of Kenotholicism.


Lmfao. Awesome. I like this.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> Way too busy this couple days. So many issues and problem that need my attention. Why people not do what they suppose to do?
> 
> Then on the other hand, or look at the bright side: I have to thank them for their incompetent, so I have a job. Big SIGH! ! ! !


I took on a very big daunting task on a project that is stressful and full of chaos. I'm doing it to help our employees and the client.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> See the first part? Ken…I follow my heart and the little voices in my head.


You should write that wisdom into a book and sell it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Any wisdom I can impart can be fully expressed on a bumper-sticker!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oops! I'm very sorry. I forgot the rules! Introducing Tiiimaaayyyy;


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Any wisdom I can impart can be fully expressed on a bumper-sticker!


Cafe press here you come.
Holy crud sharks are pregnant for a year and a half. It sucks to be a shark. Also their mates bite them


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow, picture heavy much Cowboy? Geez!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oops! I'm very sorry. I forgot the rules! Introducing Tiiimaaayyyy;
> 
> View attachment 93549
> 
> View attachment 93550
> 
> View attachment 93551
> 
> View attachment 93552


So stinking cute


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But the little one has no eyes…


----------



## Kerryann

Pfft I'm almost blind myself so in my really bad view, that only adds to his cute factor. You are gonna have to be his hero.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> See the first part? Ken…I follow my heart and the little voices in my head.


Well done Sir. 

And you really got me here. I even Google it. Hahahahahah. I like it...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Well done Sir.
> 
> And you really got me here. I even Google it. Hahahahahah. I like it...


I must ask, Steven, did google come up with anything?


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> I took on a very big daunting task on a project that is stressful and full of chaos. I'm doing it to help our employees and the client.


Yep ! ! ! 

Look at the bright side I guess. I need wisdom and strength from above.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I must ask, Steven, did google come up with anything?


Nothing from which I can only us "Google Hong Kong" while I'm still in China. 

How about you try it yourself, I believe you already did, right?? Hahaha.....Good one Ken. Good one! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've never tried.


----------



## Elohi

Did y'all see the pictures I posted of beans sleeping with his head on a ball like a pillow? Hahaha friggin adorable.


----------



## Ashes

This is my current project:



A client couldn't take care of it.... Few weeks old, can't feed himself nor go to the bathroom yet by himself...... So stinkin' cute, though. Hopefully I can keep the poor little guy alive... 

Name input? Looking for something unique but not too cliche or dumb. lol.

Did I mention this includes middle of the night feedings? lol. Eh, he deserves a shot.


----------



## Elohi

Stitches! Bruce Wayne.
LeStat. McFur.


----------



## Elohi

I had one like him once, with less white, his name was Chewbacca, Chewy for short. Best cat ever.


----------



## Elohi

I broke chat.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I broke chat.


Where did you post the pictures?


----------



## Ashes

Lol Brandon tried for chewy - I told him no. Just doesn't feel right. 

Hmm.... I haven't found the "aha! that's it!" quite yet. Keep em coming!!!


----------



## sageharmon

So ya guys. Robert is still feeling sick.
The doctors took some blood tests, but we'll have to wait until Friday(?) to get the results back-_-


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> Lol Brandon tried for chewy - I told him no. Just doesn't feel right.
> 
> Hmm.... I haven't found the "aha! that's it!" quite yet. Keep em coming!!!


I had a Black throat monitor named, “Buttercup" once. That worked for him.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Where did you post the pictures?


Here 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/It's-hard-to-sneak-pictures-like-this....99695/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sageharmon said:


> So ya guys. Robert is still feeling sick.
> The doctors took some blood tests, but we'll have to wait until Friday(?) to get the results back-_-


Keep us informed. Is he home now?


----------



## sageharmon

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Keep us informed. Is he home now?


Ya. We're watching TV right now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Here
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/It's-hard-to-sneak-pictures-like-this....99695/


Most excellent pictures Monica. Those could be “Ask me about my tortoise…" tee shirts!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sageharmon said:


> Ya. We're watching TV right now.


What kind of not feel good is it?


----------



## bouaboua

Ashes said:


> This is my current project:
> View attachment 93553
> View attachment 93554
> 
> A client couldn't take care of it.... Few weeks old, can't feed himself nor go to the bathroom yet by himself...... So stinkin' cute, though. Hopefully I can keep the poor little guy alive...
> 
> Name input? Looking for something unique but not too cliche or dumb. lol.
> 
> Did I mention this includes middle of the night feedings? lol. Eh, he deserves a shot.


Cute little thing.

I'll still stick with my tortoise.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Most excellent pictures Monica. Those could be “Ask me about my tortoise…" tee shirts!!!!


Haha thanks!
I was hardcore stalking them after I peeked in and saw Beans like that. I HAD to get pictures lol.


----------



## sageharmon

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What kind of not feel good is it?


Tired. Achey. Always weak.
He bleeds kinda easily. 
His knees hurt. 
Sweating a lot. 
Shortness of breath 
And constant headaches


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sageharmon said:


> Tired. Achey. Always weak.
> He bleeds kinda easily.
> His knees hurt.
> Sweating a lot.
> Shortness of breath
> And constant headaches


Sounds fun! Food intake is good and normal?


----------



## sageharmon

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sounds fun! Food intake is good and normal?


We've always ate very little. 
I guess he's eating normal haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well folks, I'm off for the night. Gnight all.


----------



## sageharmon

Night


----------



## Elohi

It's not Lyme's is it?


----------



## sageharmon

Elohi said:


> It's not Lyme's is it?


We don't know-_-


----------



## sageharmon

Good night everybody.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I vote Nacho. Or cheeto. Or waffles. Purrito? Cupcake...or sprinkles.

...maybe I'm just hungry.

Groot! You could name it Groot.

If I ever get back into fish, I'm naming one Finn Diesel. I like puns and wordplay. 

I need sleep.

Taylor goes back to work tomorrow so our mini honeymoon staycation is officially over.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Spent some time hanging out with Lou tonight and was missing everyone so I just wanted to say a quick hello, I hope all is well and then I'll be out of everyone's hair again. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Luke. 

It was a very busy day today. I'm tired. mentally. But the problem are not solved yet. Lot more work to do. 

May everyone have a good night sleep and sweet dream.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone. 
I'm sorry I can only pop in and say hi. It's a busy day like yesterday, people are not behaving at work and have paperwork to file  
Steven, hang in there my friend


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## tortdad

Morning all


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good afternoon


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Morning


Good morning!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Waiting on my bf to show up to jump my car...

So, work scheduled my physical at a dr office I've never been to or know where it's at (confusing outbuildings) and I was late because my car wouldn't turn over. So, thinking I had left lights on or wtv I head to the dr. Well, turns out my year old interstate battery is crap but I don't find this out until I park at the wrong building. So here I am waiting. Yay


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I used to hate kids till I met my baby cousin and fell in love when he curled up with me on the couch to watch TV when my sister was babysitting him (she was jealous of that) but it melted my heart! Then another time she was babysitting I got to deal with a tantrum, at first it was holy crap how do I make him stop I must have broke him! But after carrying him away he calmed down and it was like it never happened. I do want kids eventualy, I just have plenty of time for that in the future, since I plan to adopt anyways so I have no ticking biological clock and probably will adopt older when I have time money and wont regret having kids early and missing out... because I often wonder if my parents missed out by having me late 20's.. I know I look at this all soooo much different than everyone though, and i'm an adventure person, theres so much I want to do its crazy!... and maybe I am crazy but at least I'm fun... to put it in a way I say I hate to but seem to use often..."YOLO" I mean it is true but it became way too hipster to actually use out-loud now lol


Hey Sarah  YOLO always annoyed me because like you can't live twice, duh ... I think as long as you don't go doing stupid stuff saying YOLO your fine  A German word that seems or have Arabic origin is "Mine" (that's how they say the word, spelling is wrong) from the Arabic word M'ana. The word means "meaning" in both languages.



Ashes said:


> This is my current project:
> View attachment 93553
> View attachment 93554
> 
> A client couldn't take care of it.... Few weeks old, can't feed himself nor go to the bathroom yet by himself...... So stinkin' cute, though. Hopefully I can keep the poor little guy alive...
> 
> Name input? Looking for something unique but not too cliche or dumb. lol.
> 
> Did I mention this includes middle of the night feedings? lol. Eh, he deserves a shot.


Wow! He's cute  Call me skipper (That's the first thing that popped in my head)!



sageharmon said:


> So ya guys. Robert is still feeling sick.
> The doctors took some blood tests, but we'll have to wait until Friday(?) to get the results back-_-


I hope he feels better soon. Getting those results is pretty annoying, keep us updated!


----------



## Abdulla6169

RosieRedfoot said:


> Waiting on my bf to show up to jump my car...
> 
> So, work scheduled my physical at a dr office I've never been to or know where it's at (confusing outbuildings) and I was late because my car wouldn't turn over. So, thinking I had left lights on or wtv I head to the dr. Well, turns out my year old interstate battery is crap but I don't find this out until I park at the wrong building. So here I am waiting. Yay


Hope she comes soon


----------



## Elohi

I learned last night that my piano player will be starting a music theory and composition course in September. This could be really good for him because he already writes his own compositions but has never put one on paper before. I'm excited for him!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah he jumped me and I went to an auto part store and they tested my battery and said it's got 0% life. So I missed the apointment, got lost, parked and had to get jumped, got told battery is dead but they can't replace free of charge, so now I'm waiting at the mechanic. This is battery number 3 in 5 years. My car also goes through head light bulbs 2x a year. So I think it has some weird electrical issues that aren't easily remedied. Sometimes the volume goes up when you turn the steering wheel to the right and down when you turn to the left. 

Once I get done here I don't even know if I'm going to go into work. I called my boss and said I'm not coming in until it's fixed because I'm not getting stranded again. Bf has meetings this afternoon so he can't save me. Oh and I know the only parking left on campus is pay parking. Yay >.>


----------



## Rob.harmon

Hey guys. I'm super sick-___- 
I've been dry heaving all night. 
Ew..
I'm gonna get a Russian tort on September 30th


----------



## Abdulla6169

Rob.harmon said:


> Hey guys. I'm super sick-___-
> I've been dry heaving all night.
> Ew..
> I'm gonna get a Russian tort on September 30th


I hope you get well soon... That extra tortoise will make you feel better.


----------



## Elohi

My day just went down the sh*****
Byron is missing. I'm running out to get fruit to execute operation sneaky horsefieldi. I'm going to remove some privacy fence panels so I can easily access the green belt where I believe he has escaped to and I'm going to put out fruit and water until his nose brings him in. It's hot and it's DRY here so I also plan to keep that small area watered until I find him. I am so damn upset that I missed a possible escape route. A small section of the chicken wire of the raise garden bed had come undone and tall thick grass on the outside hid it from me. The raised bed is small enough that I'm pretty sure he isn't buried in there. I checked and checked. I've searched my entire yard but will do it again when it cools down and again in the morning. But this evening I'm pulling fence slats down and put to put up wire not only so I can see of he comes to the fruit and water, but also so I can quicky get to him if I see him. Plus my dogs still need to go outside so I can't leave it open. Anyways, It's not easy to climb a 6 ft privacy fence when the side I would land on is thick brush, trees, cactus, with a bunch of building debris under the old grass.
I AM SO PISSED OFF AT MYSELF!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Hope you find him .


----------



## StarSapphire22

Good luck Monica! I hope he comes home safe and sound.

Echo is stuffing her face with bloodworms. We might need to start separating during feeding though...she bit Pippins nose because she missed the worm in front of him. And luckily I was able to stop her before she got Lunas tail (they do look rather wormlike). The other ones still aren't eating...Chris says I don't need to start worrying until the second week of September though....so I guess I'll just keep trying!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Went to the mechanic and since my battery was only 8 months old they replaced it for free with a new one, no service charges. And *that's* why I chose them as my mechanic! They only charge for what actually needs to be done. 

But I called my boss and he said "up to you if you want to come in" sooo I decided to run errands and call to schedule dentist/hair/dog appointments.


----------



## Elohi

I'm nauseous. Just sick that sweet little Byron has escaped. I'm about to walk into Walmart to load up in fruit so I can keep fresh fruit out there until his nose brings him in. There is nothing good out where he is, to eat. It's so damn dry. Surely watering and fruit will draw him in. I have a suspicion he's right under my nose but the brush is just too hard to get thru.


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> I'm nauseous. Just sick that sweet little Byron has escaped. I'm about to walk into Walmart to load up in fruit so I can keep fresh fruit out there until his nose brings him in. There is nothing good out where he is, to eat. It's so damn dry. Surely watering and fruit will draw him in. I have a suspicion he's right under my nose but the brush is just too hard to get thru.


Oh boy. Sorry this happened. With the heat we have had.mid imagine he is not moving around right now, once the sun starts getting lower when be when he will come out. If it's dry brush should be accessible to some degree.. Hope you find him, sure he's not dug in somewhere in the enclosure?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> My day just went down the sh*****
> Byron is missing. I'm running out to get fruit to execute operation sneaky horsefieldi. I'm going to remove some privacy fence panels so I can easily access the green belt where I believe he has escaped to and I'm going to put out fruit and water until his nose brings him in. It's hot and it's DRY here so I also plan to keep that small area watered until I find him. I am so damn upset that I missed a possible escape route. A small section of the chicken wire of the raise garden bed had come undone and tall thick grass on the outside hid it from me. The raised bed is small enough that I'm pretty sure he isn't buried in there. I checked and checked. I've searched my entire yard but will do it again when it cools down and again in the morning. But this evening I'm pulling fence slats down and put to put up wire not only so I can see of he comes to the fruit and water, but also so I can quicky get to him if I see him. Plus my dogs still need to go outside so I can't leave it open. Anyways, It's not easy to climb a 6 ft privacy fence when the side I would land on is thick brush, trees, cactus, with a bunch of building debris under the old grass.
> I AM SO PISSED OFF AT MYSELF!!!!


I hope you find him  We all know how much you love him! I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Elohi

I bought strawberries, peaches, and mango. I also have apples, bananas, and cactus. Surely the sugar scent of fruity goodness with attract him. God I hope so.


----------



## tortdad

Hope he comes back in soon 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Elohi

This is the crap behind my fence...wild and wooly Texas.


----------



## Elohi

:cry:


----------



## mike taylor

Hey check out tge waterfall I found! We are working hard in Austin.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Hippo likes these built in pillows that some humans have.


----------



## StarSapphire22

So the turtles are so small, they can't even get out of their dish on their own (being remedied soon). But this is where I find Echo, just a minute ago.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> So the turtles are so small, they can't even get out of their dish on their own (being remedied soon). But this is where I find Echo, just a minute ago.


You've got some awesome torts there  I wish I had boxies!


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Hey check out tge waterfall I found! We are working hard in Austin.


Wow! That must be a great view


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> You've got some awesome torts there  I wish I had boxies!


 
They're a handful right now. So fragile and tiny and new. I'm constantly worried I'll hurt them somehow.


----------



## mike taylor

AbdullaAli said:


> Wow! That must be a great view


Yes it is! It's awesome!


----------



## mike taylor

What happen to chat?


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> What happen to chat?


I killed it...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sooo it's official. I'm engaged!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monica? Any luck?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@sibi…where are ya girl?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Once our tortoise was lost outside for a _week_, we found him after that. There is always hope for a tortoise. They are resilient creatures after all...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @sibi…where are ya girl?


I've noticed she's been missing... Hmmm


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Abdulla, what are you still doing awake?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Abdulla, what are you still doing awake?


Jet lag has made me stay up, so now I'm staying awake for 26-30 hours... Not a big deal


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Monica? Any luck?


No.   
I'm so upset and sick to my stomach. I just spent my evening manicuring Texas wilderness I set up a little oasis in hopes of luring him back home. I'm so sad.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> No.
> I'm so upset and sick to my stomach. I just spent my evening manicuring Texas wilderness I set up a little oasis in hopes of luring him back home. I'm so sad.


Dang it Monica, I'm so sorry. I'll use my minds eye to help look with you…


----------



## Elohi

I've faught with wasps, pulled a pallet from the clutches of nature. It was completely hidden and being swallowed by vegetation. I whacked weeds, trimmed trees, I was repeatedly throned by one of the trees I trimmed. Thankfully no snakes or scorpions were seen at all. I learned that I can easily sideways walk through 2 missing fence planks. I thought I would have to remove more. 



This is where the pallet was. Now it's a soggy spot with mazuri and strawberries. I plan to get up before the sun and put out a bunch of fruit. I didn't want wildlife stealing it all before Byron could find it. 



I don't know how I will find him in so many acres of THIS.


----------



## tortdad

He will come home


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

RosieRedfoot said:


> Sooo it's official. I'm engaged!!!
> 
> View attachment 93688
> 
> 
> View attachment 93690
> 
> 
> View attachment 93691



Congratulations!!!! 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## mike taylor

He may not be out of your yard . They can hide very good . Get on the tortoise level and look in the morning.


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> He may not be out of your yard . They can hide very good . Get on the tortoise level and look in the morning.



I've done this twice today but I plan to do it again in the morning. I stuck my hands in places I wouldn't normally put my hands down in. Like big bunches of grass along the fence. I'm Texas grass spider scares stupid but I did t care today, I have to find him.


----------



## Elohi

He's good at getting under bunches of grass or under networks of weeds and is completely invisible without grabbing around in them. I checked every spot like that. Even checked my side yards outside the backyard despite the probability that he may have been there. If this had been Penny I could have sat with a plate of food and she's have run out of the brush like a crocodile at a lame chicken, but Byron is my calm little dainty eater.


----------



## Elohi

I'm sure my neighbors are thoroughly convinced in a weirdo. A grown *** woman jumping a 6 ft privacy fence several times today surely didn't go unnoticed. Lol. If they missed that, they surely heard me pull the planks off and me fighting wasps lol.


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> :cry:


I am sorry about your tort


----------



## mike taylor

More pictures!


----------



## Amy Acree

I'm so sorry, elohi  I hope he shows himself first thing tomorrow


----------



## Ashes

StarSapphire22 said:


> Good luck Monica! I hope he comes home safe and sound.
> 
> Echo is stuffing her face with bloodworms. We might need to start separating during feeding though...she bit Pippins nose because she missed the worm in front of him. And luckily I was able to stop her before she got Lunas tail (they do look rather wormlike). The other ones still aren't eating...Chris says I don't need to start worrying until the second week of September though....so I guess I'll just keep trying!


Ohmigoodness! We named the kitten Echo! I didn't realize you had a baby tort with that name! Love it!  I really wanted Odysseus but Brandon liked Echo more.


----------



## Ashes

RosieRedfoot said:


> Sooo it's official. I'm engaged!!!
> 
> View attachment 93688
> 
> 
> View attachment 93690
> 
> 
> View attachment 93691


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> No.
> I'm so upset and sick to my stomach. I just spent my evening manicuring Texas wilderness I set up a little oasis in hopes of luring him back home. I'm so sad.


 I hope he shows up. I'm sure he will...... Chin up, Monica.


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> I killed it...


Why'd you do that


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Congrats!!!!!


X2


----------



## Elohi

Amy Acree said:


> I'm so sorry, elohi  I hope he shows himself first thing tomorrow


Amy!! Hello love!!! 
I sure hope so too.


----------



## Elohi

Amy Acree said:


> I'm so sorry, elohi  I hope he shows himself first thing tomorrow


Hey everyone, this is my friend Amy. She's awesome. Really really awesome.


----------



## mike taylor

I take it she's awesome! Hello awesome Amy! You'll find him Monica . Keep looking .


----------



## MichiganFrog

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @sibi…where are ya girl?


Hi Ken, Sibi's tuckered out at the moment, sleeping on the couch. She's been taking a break from the forum for a few days, as she's gotten back into ancestry research once again. Hopefully, that will only last as long as the free trial. That $22.95 a month can put a sizable dent in your wallet after six months or so.


----------



## mike taylor

MichiganFrog said:


> Hi Ken, Sibi's tuckered out at the moment, sleeping on the couch. She's been taking a break from the forum for a few days, as she's gotten back into ancestry research once again. Hopefully, that will only last as long as the free trial. That $22.95 a month can put a sizable dent in your wallet after six months or so.


Tell her we said hello .


----------



## bouaboua

Did you find him Monica?? Best wishes to you of getting him back.


----------



## bouaboua

Too much work here.......Too much.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm in Austin for work but I find free time to have fun.


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> Ohmigoodness! We named the kitten Echo! I didn't realize you had a baby tort with that name! Love it!  I really wanted Odysseus but Brandon liked Echo more.


And I have a big goofy boxer named Echo.


----------



## sibi

MichiganFrog said:


> Hi Ken, Sibi's tuckered out at the moment, sleeping on the couch. She's been taking a break from the forum for a few days, as she's gotten back into ancestry research once again. Hopefully, that will only last as long as the free trial. That $22.95 a month can put a sizable dent in your wallet after six months or so.



Hey, guys, here's my two second break. Matt was a bit shy about the last time I was on ancestry.com. It was more like a year's worth. Most people I know thought I fell off the edge of earth. Has anyone heard from Tiff yet? Just asking. How are the twins?


----------



## Ashes

MichiganFrog said:


> Hi Ken, Sibi's tuckered out at the moment, sleeping on the couch. She's been taking a break from the forum for a few days, as she's gotten back into ancestry research once again. Hopefully, that will only last as long as the free trial. That $22.95 a month can put a sizable dent in your wallet after six months or so.


Well tell her we miss her!


----------



## Ashes

sibi said:


> Hey, guys, here's my two second break. Matt was a bit shy about the last time I was on ancestry.com. It was more like a year's worth. Most people I know thought I fell off the edge of earth. Has anyone heard from Tiff yet? Just asking. How are the twins?


Oh there you are! Nevermind, @MichiganFrog - I'll tell her hello myself! 
I haven't seen anything from Tiff. And twin Rob hasn't been feeling well... :/


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> And I have a big goofy boxer named Echo.


It's a cute name. Great minds must think alike!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Taylor picked Echo. It was my least favorite name of the bunch originally, and I gave it to the most "boring" looking girl in the group...but boy is she out to prove me wrong. She's eating, active, even seems to enjoy human interaction. She's definitely my favorite so far. Taylor dubbed her the "only one with a brain cell." LOL


----------



## StarSapphire22

So, I am getting my hair done tomorrow afternoon. I think it will be kindof similar to this, but just a tad shorter and a little more deeply parted. I'd like the colors to be a bit more blended too. http://www.pinterest.com/pin/18507048444169315/


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Hey, guys, here's my two second break. Matt was a bit shy about the last time I was on ancestry.com. It was more like a year's worth. Most people I know thought I fell off the edge of earth. Has anyone heard from Tiff yet? Just asking. How are the twins?


Hello there  Robert is feeling really sick & Tiff hasn't posted in a while...


----------



## mike taylor

Morning!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MichiganFrog said:


> Hi Ken, Sibi's tuckered out at the moment, sleeping on the couch. She's been taking a break from the forum for a few days, as she's gotten back into ancestry research once again. Hopefully, that will only last as long as the free trial. That $22.95 a month can put a sizable dent in your wallet after six months or so.


Please tell her hello and let her know she is missed by us. I, too, had started catching Z's watching tv on the couch when you responded last night.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning Ken


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That it is, Mike, that it is. Early this week I dangled the reward of not having to work Friday, if we completed a specific job ready for delivery this a.m. To the guys at the shop. Guess who gets a four day weekend and will sleep in until 6:00 am Friday...that's right, ME!


----------



## smarch

Good morning everyone, Hope everyone's doing better than me. I met with the ex yesterday, which was just weird because we talked like nothing ever happened... it was easier to cope when I thought I could hate her. Then I went out with a friend and my car started doing horrible things in the parking lot, like the shaking/vibrating a standard makes when its out of gear but my cars automatic and the shaking stopped after getting faster. So I managed to drive her home and get myself home, and my dad checked out the car and apparently the transmission is ok (my fear since it was the exact same feeling as out of gear) but the rubber protecting my driver CV joint is torn and the joint may be gone, one of my rear stabilizers let go, and theres something definitely not right with the drive shaft. So today we're seeing if the shop can get it in to look at and I've been told it may be new car time... I'm honestly not even worried about money I just want MY car not some new thing. What a lovely early birthday present... can I return it, I don't want it!
And I've barely eaten the past few days because I just haven't wanted to. 
Sorry to drop by and complain, I just have so much going on.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> And I've barely eaten the past few days because I just haven't wanted to.
> Sorry to drop by and complain, I just have so much going on.


I've been doing the same…er not doing the same. The not eating bit and been feeling a little overwhelmed by life, the universe, and everything.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@smarch, sorry to not have responded to your hiding place post, but really, it appeared you got good answers without me needing to.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've been doing the same…er not doing the same. The not eating bit and been feeling a little overwhelmed by life, the universe, and everything.


 Yeah, at this point life's dealt me an overwhelming 2 years and i'm getting sick of it. And this is even before I start my final year of college next week (where I'll be taking 7 classes... 2-3 more than "normal" people)
I'm seriously thinking of saying screw it and taking off my birthday tomorrow just to sleep in (since with the car grounded I go into work an hour early with my dad) spend the day with Franklin, and just flat out saying screw it it's my 21st birthday i'll take this day to do what I want... I'm beginning to think its valid to tell my dad/boss that, since i'm only part time and punch in I have the freedom to do things like this


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @smarch, sorry to not have responded to your hiding place post, but really, it appeared you got good answers without me needing to.


 I figured you saw a lot of good answers and felt no need to, I mean there's only so many answers. All that thread did was confuse me tons more over how to build my new enclosure, since i'd never thought of enclosed chambers!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Yeah, at this point life's dealt me an overwhelming 2 years and i'm getting sick of it. And this is even before I start my final year of college next week (where I'll be taking 7 classes... 2-3 more than "normal" people)
> I'm seriously thinking of saying screw it and taking off my birthday tomorrow just to sleep in (since with the car grounded I go into work an hour early with my dad) spend the day with Franklin, and just flat out saying screw it it's my 21st birthday i'll take this day to do what I want... I'm beginning to think its valid to tell my dad/boss that, since i'm only part time and punch in I have the freedom to do things like this


If you worked for me you'd have your b-day off!


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If you worked for me you'd have your b-day off!


 Well come hire me! I have 3 years engineer experience and lots of nonsence student stuff on communications and art!
Lol I really do love my job though, I actually share a b-day with our CEO, and its a little company so he's wished me a birthday every year I've been here for it. But i'm pretty sure i'm going to tell my dad I want to skip tomorrow and chill at home, especially since we're going up to NH over the weekend and I'll be leaving 'Nank and want to get to spend time with him on my birthday! And read some since I haven't for a while and wont be able to once school starts. My friend already laughed at me for saying while going up to NH I didn't want cake just a slice of brick store fudge and a glass of wine, apparently I have way too sophisticated an idea for a 21st birthday lol, but I see no reason to party and be crazy not my definition of fun!


----------



## smarch

I have a question, half serious but half joking, don't want to start a thread since its kinda silly, but Redfoots and yellow foots are different species right? But theyre really close, do people keep them together? Ignore my ignorance, due to size I stopped my research on them and ended up with 'Nank

Then the silly part of the question that's not really serious just joking, if a red and yellow had a baby would it be an orange foot lol.


----------



## Elohi

So far, still no Byron. I've checked my yard and my little oasis. No sign of him yet.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Good morning everyone, Hope everyone's doing better than me. I met with the ex yesterday, which was just weird because we talked like nothing ever happened... it was easier to cope when I thought I could hate her. Then I went out with a friend and my car started doing horrible things in the parking lot, like the shaking/vibrating a standard makes when its out of gear but my cars automatic and the shaking stopped after getting faster. So I managed to drive her home and get myself home, and my dad checked out the car and apparently the transmission is ok (my fear since it was the exact same feeling as out of gear) but the rubber protecting my driver CV joint is torn and the joint may be gone, one of my rear stabilizers let go, and theres something definitely not right with the drive shaft. So today we're seeing if the shop can get it in to look at and I've been told it may be new car time... I'm honestly not even worried about money I just want MY car not some new thing. What a lovely early birthday present... can I return it, I don't want it!
> And I've barely eaten the past few days because I just haven't wanted to.
> Sorry to drop by and complain, I just have so much going on.


Sorry you are going through a rough time. It's ok to complain. We all need to sometime.


----------



## mike taylor

Keep looking you'll find him .


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> So far, still no Byron. I've checked my yard and my little oasis. No sign of him yet.


 I certainly hope he makes an appearance soon, the best news is all our little ones are well equipped to survive without us for long periods of time. Eventually he'll smell the yummies and come get them. 
By the way I love the name! I don't believe I've ever heard you mention him before while I've been around so I figured i'd compliment it


----------



## Elohi

I just peeked over the top of the fence. No signs yet. It's a beautiful morning I hope he agrees and decides the fruit is irresistible. 
Should I put fruit out every day? I don't think I'll leave it out overnight since I know it will be attracting other critters. Once the heat of the day hits, I'll probably pick the food up and put out fresh in the morning. 

Someone messaged me this morning to tell me there is a dead turtle across from the elementary school so I guess I'm going to go check it out. I don't think it's him. That's too far so quickly.


----------



## smarch

got the first piece of good news I've heard in a while, my car wont cost too much for it to be worth fixing, so my car shall live to see another year. Called the shop today and my dad explained everything he saw wrong, turns out unlike he'd thought the CV joint could have been causing the violent shaking I was feeling, he thought it would be in the wheel (makes sense) but I felt it on my bum directly under me, mechanic said that sounds about right. The stabilizer still needs fixing, as well as the brake pad and shoe (since on the back driver tire only one side closes like it should... dad says he can easily do it) but the drive shaft may be fine since he'd only assumed it was the cause for shaking. So I'm a bit relieved now that my car gets to stay ... I have an abnormal attachment to that car, its my first cra, it was the fist car I ever drove, I did all my driving hours in it, used it as my own personal study office at school, it gets me everywhere, and i'm the only one of my friends with a car. So its going into the shop tomorrow and I think I'll take that as a definite excuse to skip work tomorrow since I doubt my mum would drive it to the shop if she felt how it shakes! Then i'll e able to go out in my fixed like new car and get my first alcohols. I'm thinking Tequila and possibly a nice bottle of red wine if I cant take what we have in the house. Any brand suggestions?


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I just peeked over the top of the fence. No signs yet. It's a beautiful morning I hope he agrees and decides the fruit is irresistible.
> Should I put fruit out every day? I don't think I'll leave it out overnight since I know it will be attracting other critters. Once the heat of the day hits, I'll probably pick the food up and put out fresh in the morning.
> 
> Someone messaged me this morning to tell me there is a dead turtle across from the elementary school so I guess I'm going to go check it out. I don't think it's him. That's too far so quickly.


 I'd put it out every day, I mean I can't say I have experience but what if a day you didn't put it out was the day he wanted it, i'm always one of those "if" people. 

I can only imagine the heartache, i'm hurting for you! I'm hoping to get the update today that he's back... if not I know what my birthday fudge candle wish is, i'm usually no good at wishes since I never really need anything.


----------



## lisa127

Elohi said:


> So far, still no Byron. I've checked my yard and my little oasis. No sign of him yet.


Who is Byron? who is it that's missing?


----------



## Abdulla6169

lisa127 said:


> Who is Byron? who is it that's missing?


He's Elohi's tortoise, he escaped :cry:


----------



## Elohi

lisa127 said:


> Who is Byron? who is it that's missing?


Bryon is my male Russian.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Just filled out forms to start my new job! I'll start Tuesday. It's the same place/department as Taylor. 

Super excited/nervous for my hair appointment later too!!! 

It's just a super exciting day!


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Just filled out forms to start my new job! I'll start Tuesday. It's the same place/department as Taylor.
> 
> Super excited/nervous for my hair appointment later too!!!
> 
> It's just a super exciting day!


Yay! Those days don't happen a lot, but when they do you become too happy


----------



## smarch

Well my day has gotten immensely better since I fund out my car is fixable... I have no idea where i'm going to come up with the money or how much my parents will help but I just don't really care about it right now. ... then again my day has also gotten better since started with the caffeine. I want to sing and dance and cry and go for a run! And I get my birthday tomorrow and don't care about presents just that my cars ok and I'll be able to drink (not at the same time of course  ) I think the birthday excitement finally hit... I mean it is the last one to be excited about!


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> Just filled out forms to start my new job! I'll start Tuesday. It's the same place/department as Taylor.
> 
> Super excited/nervous for my hair appointment later too!!!
> 
> It's just a super exciting day!


Awesome!


----------



## lisa127

Elohi said:


> Bryon is my male Russian.


I'm so sorry.  I hope you find him soon.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Should I be concerned that Littlefoot has recently(ish) developed a yellow spot on his shell?


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Should I be concerned that Littlefoot has recently(ish) developed a yellow spot on his shell?


I don't think so, but he's smooth all right... Think it might be a stain of some sort?


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> I don't think so, but he's smooth all right... Think it might be a stain of some sort?


 
Maybe, but he hasn't come into contact with any dandelions, etc.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Maybe, but he hasn't come into contact with any dandelions, etc.


I've never seen anything like that, did you try scrubbing it with an unused toothbrush?


----------



## smarch

Guys i'm so tired, why is it only 1PM!? I'm about ready to lay under my desk on the floor for a nap!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Only 20 minutes until my hair appointment! I was told it could take 2.5-3.5 hours, so be patient peeps!

Here's the "before" shot...


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> Only 20 minutes until my hair appointment! I was told it could take 2.5-3.5 hours, so be patient peeps!
> 
> Here's the "before" shot...


Holy crap I couldn't sit that long to have my hair done! I like nice in and out trips.. then again once you have such little hair theres really little to be done  good luck can't wait to see!


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> Only 20 minutes until my hair appointment! I was told it could take 2.5-3.5 hours, so be patient peeps!
> 
> Here's the "before" shot...


Can't wait to see the after!


----------



## Elohi

-sigh-


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> -sigh-


Right there with you, Monica.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ashes said:


> Congrats!!!!!



Thanks! And no, don't have a date set.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Partway!


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all 
I hope you find your baby tort, Monica. I felt like I was going to die when Shelly was missing for a week. 

Congrats Rosie!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all
> I hope you find your baby tort, Monica. I felt like I was going to die when Shelly was missing for a week.
> 
> Congrats Rosie!!!


Hey there  *waves* My tortoise was also lost for a week too (in the past)... I'm glad our grass yard kept him healthy


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Rosie is my tortoise (I'm Kim) but thanks!  

We visit family in like 3 weeks and I'm sooo not looking forward to the "so when's the date/theme/etc"


----------



## sageharmon

Guys. I have very bad bad news. 
The blood tests results came in today. 
My brother Robert has acute myeloid leukemia. 
We were told that since it is so far advanced, there is a very bad chance of him getting cured successfully. 
His doctor told us that he has 6 days-5 months left. 
Ugh. This has to be the worst day of my life. 

We are watching tv right now. He probably won't be on the forum much anymore. 
So ya. This is just one update. 
I'll let you guys know anything if anything comes up. 
-Sage


----------



## AZtortMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> Rosie is my tortoise (I'm Kim) but thanks!
> 
> We visit family in like 3 weeks and I'm sooo not looking forward to the "so when's the date/theme/etc"


 this whole time I didn't know your name was Kim 
Ugh, I remember that, so awkward


----------



## christinaland128

Oh my god! That's terrible!


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey there  *waves* My tortoise was also lost for a week too (in the past)... I'm glad our grass yard kept him healthy


Hi there *waves back* how are you?


----------



## AZtortMom

sageharmon said:


> Guys. I have very bad bad news.
> The blood tests results came in today.
> My brother Robert has acute myeloid leukemia.
> We were told that since it is so far advanced, there is a very bad chance of him getting cured successfully.
> His doctor told us that he has 6 days-5 months left.
> Ugh. This has to be the worst day of my life.
> 
> We are watching tv right now. He probably won't be on the forum much anymore.
> So ya. This is just one update.
> I'll let you guys know anything if anything comes up.
> -Sage


Oh no! I'm so sorry!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sageharmon said:


> Guys. I have very bad bad news.
> The blood tests results came in today.
> My brother Robert has acute myeloid leukemia.
> We were told that since it is so far advanced, there is a very bad chance of him getting cured successfully.
> His doctor told us that he has 6 days-5 months left.
> Ugh. This has to be the worst day of my life.
> 
> We are watching tv right now. He probably won't be on the forum much anymore.
> So ya. This is just one update.
> I'll let you guys know anything if anything comes up.
> -Sage


What?! That's sad ... The forum will be different without him & I can't imagine what it's like to loss a twin, I'm so sorry for you...


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there *waves back* how are you?


I'm good...


----------



## christinaland128

sageharmon said:


> Guys. I have very bad bad news.
> The blood tests results came in today.
> My brother Robert has acute myeloid leukemia.
> We were told that since it is so far advanced, there is a very bad chance of him getting cured successfully.
> His doctor told us that he has 6 days-5 months left.
> Ugh. This has to be the worst day of my life.
> 
> We are watching tv right now. He probably won't be on the forum much anymore.
> So ya. This is just one update.
> I'll let you guys know anything if anything comes up.
> -Sage


Sage if you want to raise any money for your brother to enjoy an unforgettable last adventure during these unbearable times, or money for meds/burial costs, please keep is posted. I'd be more than willing to share, and donate. My heart hurts for you and your family.  oh, breaks my heart, I have twins and I simply can't imagine.


----------



## sageharmon

christinaland128 said:


> Sage if you want to raise any money for your brother to enjoy an unforgettable last adventure during these unbearable times, or money for meds/burial costs, please keep is posted. I'd be more than willing to share, and donate. My heart hurts for you and your family.  oh, breaks my heart, I have twins and I simply can't imagine.


..thanks. 
He doesn't want me to spend money on a huge funeral. We're gonna do something simple. 
**** I never would have thought he would go before me **** **** **** **** **** **** ****. 
I mean we're 20 years old for crying out loud!!!!
It's not fair what the ****....


----------



## christinaland128

Well take your brother on an adventure. I have fb pages with 2,000 fans, and 6,000 fans. If you want to raise money, let me know. I'd love to help. (Hugs)


----------



## Abdulla6169

sageharmon said:


> ..thanks.
> He doesn't want me to spend money on a huge funeral. We're gonna do something simple.
> **** I never would have thought he would go before me **** **** **** **** **** **** ****.
> I mean we're 20 years old for crying out loud!!!!
> It's not fair what the ****....


I know what you're saying, all what you fell is unbearable now :cry: I really am sorry for you. Tell Robert that we will never forget him, he is always so fun and he always made the forum a little more exciting... It feels like just yesterday he was joking around, foruming... I remember he liked those albino turtle, those little white frogs (which some of us thought were scary), and that little lizard he rescued from under that door. This all seems to be going too fast. Don't hesitate if you want to step out of the forum for a while. Or if you want to vent here.


----------



## sageharmon

christinaland128 said:


> Well take your brother on an adventure. I have fb pages with 2,000 fans, and 6,000 fans. If you want to raise money, let me know. I'd love to help. (Hugs)


Adventure where? We work. Nobody has time to go on an adventure-_-


----------



## StarSapphire22

Still getting my hair done...going on 5 hours now....


----------



## sageharmon

AbdullaAli said:


> I know what you're saying, all what you fell is unbearable now :cry: I really am sorry for you. Tell Robert that we will never forget him, he is always so fun and he always made the forum a little more exciting... It feels like just yesterday he was joking around, foruming... I remember he liked those albino turtle, those little white frogs (which some of us thought were scary), and that little lizard he rescued from under that door. This all seems to be going too fast. Don't hesitate if you want to step out of the forum for a while. Or if you want to vent here.


I like those albino frogs too-_- 
I don't have many friends, so I'm gonna stay here cuz you guys are really the only people who are easy to talk to.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Sage, and Robert, Im so so sorry. You all will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sageharmon said:


> I like those albino frogs too-_-
> I don't have many friends, so I'm gonna stay here cuz you guys are really the only people who are easy to talk to.


It's OK... Some people isolate themselves during hard times, so I just wanted to be sure you were t "forced" to be here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sageharmon said:


> cuz you guys are really the only people who are easy to talk to.



Right? I'm easy to talk to? Ask my boy, I'm easy to get a talkin' FROM…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And Abdulla, get to bed youngman! You can't blame jet lag on this one!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And Abdulla, get to bed youngman! You can't blame jet lag on this one!


I can't sleep... I don't know what's wrong with me? It's 4:34 am now & I'm thinking of watering the garden in 4-5 hours


----------



## sageharmon

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Right? I'm easy to talk to? Ask my boy, I'm easy to get a talkin' FROM…


It's easy to post something on here. It's harder to talk one on one with someone about something like this....here I can post my feelings and don't have to talk to people face to face.


----------



## Elohi

Oh dear God, Sage. I'm so sorry.   
Rob, dude OMG so sorry to hear this news.


----------



## Elohi

And in other news. Still no damn sign of Byron. I'm battling tears and a massive frog in my throat. I've been sick to my stomach on and off and have been down but the dial has turned up and I'm just flat miserable that he hasn't shown himself. Is rip the fence down if I spotted him tortling off or saw the grass move. 
I keep envisioning him peaking out of the grass or his but sticking out of a grassy dome like it would out of his coco husk hut.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> And in other news. Still no damn sign of Byron. I'm battling tears and a massive frog in my throat. I've been sick to my stomach on and off and have been down but the dial has turned up and I'm just flat miserable that he hasn't shown himself. Is rip the fence down if I spotted him tortling off or saw the grass move.
> I keep envisioning him peaking out of the grass or his but sticking out of a grassy dome like it would out of his coco husk hut.


Still??????

I'm so sorry Monica. I hope Byron will be found soon.


----------



## Elohi

I'm so speechless, Sage. Tell Rob everyone here is Wally sorry to hear the news and we are thinking of him and you both.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello TFO Friend. 

Good evening! ! !


----------



## Kerryann

sageharmon said:


> Guys. I have very bad bad news.
> The blood tests results came in today.
> My brother Robert has acute myeloid leukemia.
> We were told that since it is so far advanced, there is a very bad chance of him getting cured successfully.
> His doctor told us that he has 6 days-5 months left.
> Ugh. This has to be the worst day of my life.
> 
> We are watching tv right now. He probably won't be on the forum much anymore.
> So ya. This is just one update.
> I'll let you guys know anything if anything comes up.
> -Sage


I am so sorry


----------



## christinaland128

sageharmon said:


> Adventure where? We work. Nobody has time to go on an adventure-_-


Make time! Your work will understand! Take a weekend adventure. Go somewhere he's always wanted to go! <3


----------



## christinaland128

Elohi said:


> And in other news. Still no damn sign of Byron. I'm battling tears and a massive frog in my throat. I've been sick to my stomach on and off and have been down but the dial has turned up and I'm just flat miserable that he hasn't shown himself. Is rip the fence down if I spotted him tortling off or saw the grass move.
> I keep envisioning him peaking out of the grass or his but sticking out of a grassy dome like it would out of his coco husk hut.


Oh no!


----------



## bouaboua

sageharmon said:


> I like those albino frogs too-_-
> I don't have many friends, so I'm gonna stay here cuz you guys are really the only people who are easy to talk to.


Very sorry to hear that. Very sorry. Again, we have to realize that we human are just so limited.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Ashes

@sageharmon - I have no words for either of you... Saying I'm sorry just doesn't cut it..... This is heartbreaking news...... Let me know if there's anything I can do....   stay strong, both of you......


----------



## tortdad

sageharmon said:


> Guys. I have very bad bad news.
> The blood tests results came in today.
> My brother Robert has acute myeloid leukemia.
> We were told that since it is so far advanced, there is a very bad chance of him getting cured successfully.
> His doctor told us that he has 6 days-5 months left.
> Ugh. This has to be the worst day of my life.
> 
> We are watching tv right now. He probably won't be on the forum much anymore.
> So ya. This is just one update.
> I'll let you guys know anything if anything comes up.
> -Sage



Listen to me son as I've got a little experience with this in my family.

#1 first and foremost, get a second opinion from a cancer doctor at a cancer center! This needs to be treated with chemo to kill off the bad cells and a stem cell transplant to regrow the good cells killed off by the chemo. The absolute best news from this is you guys are identical twins meaning you are a 100% match for him.

#2. Stop talking about funerals and talking about him likes he's already gone. Having the strength to make it through chemo also means having a positive "I can't beat this" attitude. In 2006 my mother was give 1-3 months to live and she is currently in remission and living life to the fullest so don't buy off on that s***one doctor is telling you. You've got to be his advocate and fight for him, even when he doesn't want to. If he does nothing but roll over he has no chance of survival so find a treatment center near you and get all of the test redone. Most of these centers don't even care if you have insurance. I you need help locating one I can help you.

#3 doctors are tired of being sued and having their insurance rate go up and up so they give you the worst case senecio if they tell you you only have a few months it's so they can say see, I told you so and when you make it longer you're there best friend thanking them.

#4. Everyone else on here needs to stop talking to you about him dying because nobody knows that yet. He was just diagnosed an to be completely honest none of us know if that diagnosis is correct. Blood born cancers are misdiagnosed all the time. Don't waste time and get him seen like yesterday.

I don't want to sound harsh but you guys sound like you've already given up and that's bull**** You've got to fight for every inch. If it does turn out to be as bad as this first doc is telling him then you need to spend that time as quality time not saying things like we work so who has time for that. Time is the only thing that matters now and you can never get it back. Don't **** it away working.



0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> Listen to me son as I've got a little experience with this in my family.
> 
> #1 first and foremost, get a second opinion from a cancer doctor at a cancer center! This needs to be treated with chemo to kill off the bad cells and a stem cell transplant to regrow the good cells killed off by the chemo. The absolute best news from this is you guys are identical twins meaning you are a 100% match for him.
> 
> #2. Stop talking about funerals and talking about him likes he's already gone. Having the strength to make it through chemo also means having a positive "I can't beat this" attitude. In 2006 my mother was give 1-3 months to live and she is currently in remission and living life to the fullest so don't buy off on that **** one doctor is telling you. You've got to be his advocate and fight for him, even when he doesn't want to. If he does nothing but roll over he has no chance of survival so find a treatment center near you and get all of the test redone. Most of these centers don't even care if you have insurance. I you need help locating one I can help you.
> 
> #3 doctors are tired of being sued and having their insurance rate go up and up so they give you the worst case senecio if they tell you you only have a few months it's so they can say see, I told you so and when you make it longer you're there best friend thanking them.
> 
> #4. Everyone else on here needs to stop talking to you about him dying because nobody knows that yet. He was just diagnosed an to be completely honest none of us know if that diagnosis is correct. Blood born cancers are misdiagnosed all the time. Don't waste time and get him seen like yesterday.
> 
> I don't want to sound harsh but you guys sound like you've already given up and that's bullshit. You've got to fight for every inch. If it does turn out to be as bad as this first doc is telling him then you need to spend that time as quality time not saying things like we work so who has time for that. Time is the only thing that matters now and you can never get it back. Don't **** it away working.
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


I think everyone can use this advice! I recently fired my long time neurologist.


----------



## StarSapphire22

FINALLY FINISHED...6.5 HOURS! After!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think everyone can use this advice! I recently fired my long time neurologist.


I'm been very fortunate to have a very nice Oncologist when I was diagnostic with cancer. My surgeon also a specialist for my type of cancer. I still sending them the Holiday card every year. 

I'm blessed is all I can say.


----------



## bouaboua

StarSapphire22 said:


> FINALLY FINISHED...6.5 HOURS! After!


Beautiful! ! !

Just Beautiful. I hope your new husband would mind I say that! ! !


----------



## Telid

This post has no relevance to the rest of the conversation, just posting pictures that I promised people.

Enclosure: the pictures are old, but it gets the job done. Little brats have eaten every plant in there including every replacement. They also have an outdoor enclosure where they get sun which is not posted.
http://imgur.com/a/cBJYD

Tortoises themselves, the photos taken today. The focus is on the tortoise that I got from @tortadise
http://imgur.com/a/Sv2Ye

There is a bonus photo in the tortoise album of my dog, which is with my parents while I house shop. That is for @ALDABRAMAN. She is trying to guilt me for not coming home over the long weekend.


----------



## Elohi

Jessica that is some BAD*** hair.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Telid said:


> There is a bonus photo in the tortoise album of my dog, which is with my parents while I house shop. That is for @ALDABRAMAN. She is trying to guilt me for not coming home over the long weekend.



* So beautiful, thank you!


----------



## sageharmon

tortdad said:


> I don't want to sound harsh but you guys sound like you've already given up and that's bullshit. You've got to fight for every inch. If it does turn out to be as bad as this first doc is telling him then you need to spend that time as quality time not saying things like we work so who has time for that. Time is the only thing that matters now and you can never get it back. Don't **** it away working.
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


..you know...? Its not that we've given up. I'm just shocked. 
I don't know when we can get him into another doctor. 
If it matters, we swam today and watched tv and ate random snacks. 
I hate hate hate the feeling of this though. Like, I can't say anything, you know? It's that feeling of being scared and sad and a bunch of other things that I don't know...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I hope you find a doctor for a second opinion since time is of the essence. My dad went through chemo and is as stubborn as ever 5 years later! So never give up on him. He needs you to fight for him and pester the crap out of the doctors to get him seen. 

Screw the job, time with loved ones is finite and can't be made up later. Jobs will always be around (even if you lose this one)... But most jobs allow some personal emergency leave time.


----------



## Ashes

Tort friends, I posted a topic about clicking - will you look at it? Might be paranoid but it's worrying me....


----------



## Ashes

sageharmon said:


> ..you know...? Its not that we've given up. I'm just shocked.
> I don't know when we can get him into another doctor.
> If it matters, we swam today and watched tv and ate random snacks.
> I hate hate hate the feeling of this though. Like, I can't say anything, you know? It's that feeling of being scared and sad and a bunch of other things that I don't know...


I'm sure it's shocking news - but as he said, don't give up. Do everything in your power to do your best... Chin up.


----------



## mike taylor

Man you have to find a good doctor like get off TFO get on Google and find a doctor . Then kick him in the butt and get him to the doctors office . I'm sorry this sucks to be going though this but he has youth on his side . I'm sorry again .


----------



## tortadise

Telid said:


> This post has no relevance to the rest of the conversation, just posting pictures that I promised people.
> 
> Enclosure: the pictures are old, but it gets the job done. Little bastards have eaten every plant in there including every replacement. They also have an outdoor enclosure where they get sun which is not posted.
> http://imgur.com/a/cBJYD
> 
> Tortoises themselves, the photos taken today. The focus is on the tortoise that I got from @tortadise
> http://imgur.com/a/Sv2Ye
> 
> There is a bonus photo in the tortoise album of my dog, which is with my parents while I house shop. That is for @ALDABRAMAN. She is trying to guilt me for not coming home over the long weekend.


Blacky is looking good. So much darker when next to the others. Awesome. It's clutch mate is staying really dark too still.


----------



## sageharmon

Hey guys. It's Robert:/
I'm just saying hi.
Thank you so much for all your kind words.
As of right now, I'm OK(??????)
I'm also hungry for fruit.
I'm too lazy to log into my account so I'm using Sagiepoo's
I'll leave you guys with this before I go to bed:
GIANT *************


----------



## mike taylor

Haha! Man get your butt to bed . Tomorrow find a doctor jack***


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  Happy Friday!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Haha! Rob just get find another doctor, OK? And I suggest you forgot about that s****y date they gave you. Ask for a vacation from work & take your sagiepoo with you. Find another doctor & show that cancer who's boss! I know, easier said than done


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  Happy Friday!


Morning Noel! Have a nice and productive day at work. (I hope the employees stop bickering soon )


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Morning!


Morning Mike!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning Abdulla


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Mike, Noel, Ali.

TGIF!！!！!


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Mike, Noel, Ali.
> 
> TGIF!！!！!


Morning


----------



## Ashes

So I no longer have to help the kitty go to the bathroom! Yay! But now I'm trying to teach him LITTER ONLY!!! Not carpet!! :/ and he's starting to eat a milk/canned food slurry so we are on our way out of baby mode. lol.

He's so stinkin cute. Practicing his pouncing....  

And I woke up with my throat on FIRE...  

But morning everyone.


----------



## smarch

Good morning everyone! I was grumpy this morning so ended up not going to work (which is ok since I work with my dad)! But now that I've slept in I wanna be at work... too bad my cars in the shop (won't be back until after Tuesday!) And I doubt mum will drive me beforr work... this would be a great time to know how to drive our spare car standard!
Anyways I can officially go buy myself a drink! .... now ehat the heck do I want lol


----------



## tortdad

sageharmon said:


> ..you know...? Its not that we've given up. I'm just shocked.
> I don't know when we can get him into another doctor.
> If it matters, we swam today and watched tv and ate random snacks.
> I hate hate hate the feeling of this though. Like, I can't say anything, you know? It's that feeling of being scared and sad and a bunch of other things that I don't know...


 

The shock is like a punch to the gut, aint it?!!!? Now get back up and find him a good doctor. Your brother has been in a fight for his life and didn't even know it. Welcome to the octagon son, its time to learn kung-fu on the fly and beat this bi*ch back to its corner. There are many options like Cancer Treatment Centers of America but the 1st place I would be looking for is a University hospital. They usually have level 1 trauma centers in them and huge Oncology wards. What City and State do you guys live in? You guys have youth on your side, a 20 year old body can take a HUGE beating and bounce right back. Plus your bone marrow has the ability to save his life so get a good doctor before its too late for that.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Good morning everyone! I was grumpy this morning so ended up not going to work (which is ok since I work with my dad)! But now that I've slept in I wanna be at work... too bad my cars in the shop (won't be back until after Tuesday!) And I doubt mum will drive me beforr work... this would be a great time to know how to drive our spare car standard!
> Anyways I can officially go buy myself a drink! .... now ehat the heck do I want lol


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> FINALLY FINISHED...6.5 HOURS! After!


I love it! You look so pretty!! It does something great for the shape of your face as well. Nice!


----------



## lisa127

sageharmon said:


> Guys. I have very bad bad news.
> The blood tests results came in today.
> My brother Robert has acute myeloid leukemia.
> We were told that since it is so far advanced, there is a very bad chance of him getting cured successfully.
> His doctor told us that he has 6 days-5 months left.
> Ugh. This has to be the worst day of my life.
> 
> We are watching tv right now. He probably won't be on the forum much anymore.
> So ya. This is just one update.
> I'll let you guys know anything if anything comes up.
> -Sage


I'm so sorry to hear this. Try to stay positive.


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Good morning everyone! I was grumpy this morning so ended up not going to work (which is ok since I work with my dad)! But now that I've slept in I wanna be at work... too bad my cars in the shop (won't be back until after Tuesday!) And I doubt mum will drive me beforr work... this would be a great time to know how to drive our spare car standard!
> Anyways I can officially go buy myself a drink! .... now ehat the heck do I want lol



Happy 21st birthday. You should have go to work today and taken tomorrow off so you can go get plowed tonight. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## StarSapphire22

lisa127 said:


> I love it! You look so pretty!! It does something great for the shape of your face as well. Nice!


 
I absolutely love it. My hair did nothing for me before.

...but I just woke up cheeks, neck, and shoulders/upper back are all purple. They warned me about using dark towels and pillowcases I don't care about, because the purple will bleed for a couple days...but uh...my face?! I can't shower for 48 hours either. I was able to get it off my face, but I don't have enough makeup remover pads to get the rest...


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> I absolutely love it. My hair did nothing for me before.
> 
> ...but I just woke up cheeks, neck, and shoulders/upper back are all purple. They warned me about using dark towels and pillowcases I don't care about, because the purple will bleed for a couple days...but uh...my face?! I can't shower for 48 hours either. I was able to get it off my face, but I don't have enough makeup remover pads to get the rest...


 

Beauty has its price I guess... you girls are funny


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just ran across this programming teaching app for the youngins'. Seems fun. Someone with a sharp Little Bitty should maybe check it out. 

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,281...(PCMag.com:+New+Product+Reviews)#disqus-start


----------



## Elohi

**** **** ****. Our cat, Dewey, our 6yr old ginger is sick. He's stiff, sore, fevered, has a massive abscess on his back and tail area. His hind legs hurt, according to his reaction to being handled, and he tried to bite me while I was looking him over. He's a big *** baby so trying to bite me is extremely out of character so I know he is really hurting and doesn't want touched. My husband is coming home early so I'll take him in to the vet as soon as he gets here. Wednesday I heard a cat fight and I ran out to find Dewey sitting at the end of the block in the dark, all hunched up. I never saw the other cat but I suspect a black and white cat that dominates another street that must be expanding his territory.


----------



## Elohi

My daughter is going to be completely freaked out about Dewey having to go into the vet.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You need Ava. She hears a cat fight and charges down, passing our cats heading for the house, while making a beeline for the intruder cat.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I just found this. Am I being a bad cowboy for posting it?

http://www.popsci.com/article/scien...cy-extra-treats-and-attention?partner=skygrid

It's not nasty or nothing, just sorta...?


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Happy Birthday!!


 


tortdad said:


> Happy 21st birthday. You should have go to work today and taken tomorrow off so you can go get plowed tonight.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 Thank you both! 
I ended up getting to work since my mum wanted to get me a Pandora bracelet she knew fit and the malls near work. 
And I'm genuinely not one to drink a lot and get trashed, my mum knew I used to drink with my ex but that I was responsible so never really cared I guess since she just mentioned something today. But my plan today is out to lunch with my dad, who'll get my first legal drink (hoping I can get a long island and not be knocked on my bum since I have to go back to work for a few hours) Then we go up to NH for the weekend where i'll get wine and hopefully tequila to put in my mt dew


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I just found this. Am I being a bad cowboy for posting it?
> 
> http://www.popsci.com/article/scien...cy-extra-treats-and-attention?partner=skygrid
> 
> It's not nasty or nothing, just sorta...?



Just sorta, disturbing...?


----------



## smarch

Well that's a neat trick, I went to the home page on the forum and get a message saying the forum wishes me a happy birthday, I'm happy lol. its the first birthday I've actually been active on here so i'm amused!


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just sorta, disturbing...?


 Kinda funny actually lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As an added bonus, let the bartender know it's your 21st. A good bartender or barkeep will buy your first “legal"'drink. Happy b-day and enjoy.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As an added bonus, let the bartender know it's your 21st. A good bartender or barkeep will buy your first “legal"'drink. Happy b-day and enjoy.


 Well of this works the same in a restaurant I'll definitely be carded since I look closer to 18 than 21. It'll just be weird for me to be like "hey its my first drink" since I tend to act older than I am and hide my age


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So with all the weddings happening here in chat, I thought it would be fun to share something my beautiful bride sent to me. I'm not gonna say who this matches closer, me or Karen, but I'm sure you can figure it out. Lol. 

http://www.goodforyoumomma.com/?p=281


----------



## sageharmon

Guess who's up?


----------



## smarch

I just got back from lunch where my dad bought me my "first" drink  Got me an Italian margarita at olive garden and I believe that amaretto knocked me down a peg! woah, I either lost a lot of tolerance when I lost weight or don't tolerate amaretto well (since I know people have that problem) but i'm spending the hour I have left at work probably staring at a computer screen doing nothing lol, it was yummy though


----------



## Jacqui

Hi! *waves*


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Hi! *waves*


 Hey!! *waving a little more enthusiastically and tipsy than usual*


----------



## tortdad

Put the mouse down lush. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortdad said:


> Put the mouse down lush.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 
I legitimately just snorted.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Hey!! *waving a little more enthusiastically and tipsy than usual*



*props her back up* Looks like your in a great mood from your lunch.


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> I legitimately just snorted.


Careful you don't snore purple up your nose. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## StarSapphire22

tortdad said:


> Careful you don't snore purple up your nose.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 
Right?! I think Taylor's gonna have to help clean up the rest, I can't really reach.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm so beautiful. LOL


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> *props her back up* Looks like your in a great mood from your lunch.


 Yeah, I legit thought I was going to get nothing done after either but my heads less fluffy now and I focused... although i'll probably be spending my last 15 minutes on here since I just wanna leave and get going on my trip!


----------



## smarch

My birthday lunch


----------



## smarch

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm so beautiful. LOL


Yeah that'll probably happen for a while too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monica,
Something you may try if you can, set a sprinkler out back in the wild area and watch for movements. Often I do that to get a head count in the Russian pen. 
Don't worry. “Here the neighbors on the right sat and watched me every night, I'd bet you'd do the same if they was you…"


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> I'm so beautiful. LOL




Your super hero status just dropped to Barney status. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> Your super hero status just dropped to Barney status.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Now I'm smiling while watching the news. Thanks.


----------



## tortdad

I love you, you love me. We're a happy tort family 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> I love you, you love me. We're a happy tort family
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Feeling a little awkward now…


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Monica,
> Something you may try if you can, set a sprinkler out back in the wild area and watch for movements. Often I do that to get a head count in the Russian pen.
> Don't worry. “Here the neighbors on the right sat and watched me every night, I'd bet you'd do the same if they was you…"


That's a good idea! I've been soaking the area with a hose. If he doesn't show up soon...there will be a real jungle back there for sure.


----------



## Elohi

Ugh!!!! Just got a call from the vet clinic. Dewey's wound is horrible!!!
I'm afraid to show the picture for upsetting y'all. Poor cat. He has to stay thru the weekend and reassessment on Tuesday to possibly try and see him up. Good grief!!


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> Ugh!!!! Just got a call from the vet clinic. Dewey's wound is horrible!!!
> I'm afraid to show the picture for upsetting y'all. Poor cat. He has to stay thru the weekend and reassessment on Tuesday to possibly try and see him up. Good grief!!


What happened to your cat 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> What happened to your cat
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)



Wednesday night I heard a cat fight. I ran outside to find Dewey sitting on the sidewalk down the street, all hunched up. He didn't move a muscle when I picked him up and I never saw the other cat, but there is a big black and white cat hanging around....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dang it all Monica, you've got the makings of a somewhat strange country song happening. Not trying to make light of any of it, (you know how I feel about our cats) I'm just saying.


----------



## mike taylor

Man the hits just keep going to Monica's house . First lost a tort then your cat gets hurt . You can keep that luck Monica or better yet give it to your ex . Haha No luck finding him hummmm? Did you ask neighbor's to keep an eye out?


----------



## mike taylor

Check out the Texas state Capitol building at night and a picture from the highest point in Austin.


----------



## Elohi

Mike, you want to come down and help me tort hunt? It'll be like an old fashioned game of a needle in a haystack. :0/ -sigh-

Yeah it's been a ***** of a week. My son picked up a bully his first week back to middle school, my cat has a huge necrotic hole in his back, I've lost a beautiful and sweet little Russian, and my neighborhoods bunco group imploded due to friggin drama queens and **** talking. 
TGIF? -big sigh-


----------



## Elohi

Some of my neighbors have offered to help me tort hunt but that's just more feet to step on a tort. :0/
One lady offered to let her Great Danes sniff him out. I know he isn't in my yard or my dogs would have found him by now.


----------



## Rob.harmon

Have any of you guys been to Ireland? 
This was last year in Killarney


----------



## mike taylor

I would love to help you tortoise hunt . Where do you live again?


----------



## mike taylor

Rob.harmon said:


> View attachment 93900
> 
> Have any of you guys been to Ireland?
> This was last year in Killarney


No I have not been to Ireland but would love to go one day . Hows everything going? Did you find a new doctor?


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> I would love to help you tortoise hunt . Where do you live again?


San Antonio. 

Is it weird that there are no ants trying to pack off the fruit I've left out to lure him in??


----------



## mike taylor

Man, I wish you where closer . The wife will not let me go this weekend but maybe next weekend . I just got home today from a week in Austin .


----------



## mike taylor

I'm sitting outside watching my snappers try and mate . They are only a year and a half old .


----------



## Rob.harmon

mike taylor said:


> No I have not been to Ireland but would love to go one day . Hows everything going? Did you find a new doctor?


Eek. No new doctor-_- 
I'm letting Sagiepoo take care of that since I'm too lazy


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I'm sitting outside watching my snappers try and mate . They are only a year and a half old .



If the shells are a knocking........ .......…………Quit watching you tort perv


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## mike taylor

Haha! Good one Kevin good one .


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening! ! ! ! 

How are you all people?? Looks like I would have another "Closed Chamber" day here. Already hit 95 F at 8:00 AM this morning.


----------



## bouaboua

Few more day before I come home again. Just few more days....


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> FINALLY FINISHED...6.5 HOURS! After!


Very cute


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> San Antonio.
> 
> Is it weird that there are no ants trying to pack off the fruit I've left out to lure him in??


Still missing?? 

This is not good now. Sorry Monica. Maybe he will be back with his offspring next year...............


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Still missing??
> 
> This is not good now. Sorry Monica. Maybe he will be back with his offspring next year...............



If he finds a Russian female out here is this parched *** place I'd start buying weekly lottery tickets. Lol.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just sorta, disturbing...?


It's kinda cute


----------



## Kerryann

tortdad said:


> If the shells are a knocking........ .......…………Quit watching you tort perv
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Ha great minds think alike


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi! *waves*


Hi there *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Good evening everyone


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Good evening everyone


Good evening Noel.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Good evening everyone


Evening


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Some of my neighbors have offered to help me tort hunt but that's just more feet to step on a tort. :0/
> One lady offered to let her Great Danes sniff him out. I know he isn't in my yard or my dogs would have found him by now.


Think you should use dogs to sniff him out? Another forum member did it here with his dog, but one that dog is addicted to the tortoise's scent now... If I could I'd be there chopping that jungle of yours ...


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Yvonne G

Rob.harmon said:


> Eek. No new doctor-_-
> I'm letting Sagiepoo take care of that since I'm too lazy



Are your parents in the picture?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Morning


Morning Mike


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

College GameDay is on! I've been up since 4:00 am!


This applies to Saturdays as well. Football widows and widowers, see you at the end of the year!


----------



## mike taylor

Haha football! Yeah!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey all. Bounce over to the for sale section and maybe flag the add offering tortoise shells for sale.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm gonna sale the email address to umm let's say undesirable websites.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey all. Bounce over to the for sale section and maybe flag the add offering tortoise shells for sale.


Retweet.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey ken! How's everything going in America?


----------



## mike taylor

Ken is watching football Bobby! About noon she's going to be watching football and having a cold beer . Life is good .haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Ken is watching football Bobby! About noon she's going to be watching football and having a cold beer . Life is good .haha


???????
Time to go home Mike, you're drunk!


----------



## StarSapphire22

It's D-Day! Woooooooooo!


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> ???????
> Time to go home Mike, you're drunk!


How did that s sneak it's way into he's . Well to late to change it know . Haha


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> ???????
> Time to go home Mike, you're drunk!


Once I saw a drunk man swinging from the street lights


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Once I saw a drunk man swinging from the street lights


Not in the UAE, right?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not in the UAE, right?


In Germany there was some celebration, if that happened in UAE he'd be in jail now...


----------



## mike taylor

Once I came home from a trip me and the wife took and found my oldest son passed out in the floor . He was holding on to a big pot and in his girlfriends booty shorts . He was thinking they were his under pants . He is never going to live this one down . He and a bottle of tequila did not mix well .


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> It's D-Day! Woooooooooo!


Sorry if this is annoying, but what is D-Day?


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> Sorry if this is annoying, but what is D-Day?


 
Donut Day! Taylor goes out for donuts on Saturday mornings and brings them home for breakfast in bed!


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Donut Day! Taylor goes out for donuts on Saturday mornings and brings them home for breakfast in bed!


Yay! Donuts


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bring it Ohio state! The Midshipmen are waiting for ya!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nice 9 yrd. sack!


----------



## AZtortMom

Today is going out to breakfast day, yay!  
I get to pick out what cabinet and sink goes in my bathroom today too


----------



## StarSapphire22

I am going clothes shopping today. I need new clothes for my new job. I love getting new clothes, but shopping usually ends with me hating my body. Sigh.


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> I am going clothes shopping today. I need new clothes for my new job. I love getting new clothes, but shopping usually ends with me hating my body. Sigh.


I feel the same way. 
I need to get some new shoes for a breakfast meeting on Monday. Sigh


----------



## StarSapphire22

AZtortMom said:


> I feel the same way.
> I need to get some new shoes for a breakfast meeting on Monday. Sigh


 
I'm the really awkward size between "normal" and plus sizes (not to mention I'm also between average and tall sizes and I have ginormous boobs), so almost absolutely nothing ever fits me.


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm too tall for lots of stuff so I totally feel your pain.


----------



## Ashes

This is my day:


----------



## taza

Oh that kitten is adorable!


----------



## Elohi

Hey all. 
Still no Byron. 
Went and visited Dewey at the clinic. He gave us some pitiful meows and was happy to be petted and loved on. He was purring and moving around. He even ate, which made me laugh. Apparently nothing keeps his appetite down. He's 17 lbs of meow meow. I bet he is 20 lbs when gets his winter fat on, because he's usually bigger during the winter. 




Here he is with his wound starting to somewhat heal. They said they are keeping it coated in honey. I didn't even think to ask if they meant like actual honey or if that's a nickname for an ointment they use LOL. 
It does look better than it did yesterday. Yesterday it was the nastiest cat would I've ever seen.


----------



## AZtortMom

Feel better Dewy!


----------



## AZtortMom

my new bathroom counter and sink  I'm so excited! The faucet is still in the box. Now just waiting for the lines to be run completely into the bathroom


----------



## Ashes

taza said:


> Oh that kitten is adorable!


Thanks! He's about a month old now - his name is Echo.


----------



## tortdad

Hello all. How is everyone doing. I got stuck working today but I'm home now hanging with the kids watching Scooby Do cartoons. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Hello all. How is everyone doing. I got stuck working today but I'm home now hanging with the kids watching Scooby Do cartoons.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Hi there  Scooby Doo cartoons rock!


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there  Scooby Doo cartoons rock!


The old school ones do but these are some crappy remakes. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> The old school ones do but these are some crappy remakes.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Agreed


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Remake Scooby Doo? Political correctness police or what?


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Remake Scooby Doo? Political correctness police or what?


 These suck. The quality of the animation is bad, the voices aren't close. Story lines are burning and for some reason the creator decided to lair them up fairing couples. Velma follows shaggy around and always has goo-goo eyes for him and Fred and the other chick are dating. Wth man! I had to switch it over to Micky mouse. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Honey is a good natural antibacterial/ antimicrobial. It's why it never expires! May get grainy but it doesn't go bad. 

We got our movie theater room speakers set up and having friends over for a movie night tomorrow.

I feel your pain Jess. I have broad shoulders and hips so clothes can fit in one place and billow in the next. Can't afford a tailor for everything I own so stretchy clothes are a godsend. Fiancé (so weird saying that now) wishes mens jeans came in stretchy like women's so they wouldn't be so cutting-in in places.


I have frog flipper shape feet too so shoe shopping makes me want to cut off a toe to be able to fit!


----------



## Elohi

Apparent my little bitty has figured out how to draw faces. How freakin' cute is that?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Back from shopping...new pair of jeans, a bunch of shirts, some jewelry, some desperately needed new bras...think I'm mostly set. It actually didn't go too terribly, and we saved almost as much as we spent. Everywhere had awesome sales... Lane Bryant had bogo free on the whole store!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My Ducks are cruising as expected!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good morning guys


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Once I came home from a trip me and the wife took and found my oldest son passed out in the floor . He was holding on to a big pot and in his girlfriends booty shorts . He was thinking they were his under pants . He is never going to }]live this one down . He and a bottle of tequila did not mix well .


pics or we don't believe you


----------



## sageharmon

Hey guys. 
We have a new doctor who took blood today:/
I'm not gonna go into it right now, but I had a God connection yesterday. 
I've never been religious up until 6:30pm yesterday, but now, I actually feel gods presents in my life. 
So there's actually some good new lol. 
We went to the beach today!


----------



## Kerryann

This was the funniest thing that happened today. I have lose skin yes from losing weight. Eek
Cici barrel roll:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My Ducks ROQ !!!! 
South Dakota 13
Oregon DUCKS 62 !!! 
BAMM!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

NEXT


----------



## Elohi

Getting sleepy finally. 
I'm missing Dewey and Byron. Dewey really wanted to come home. He started meowing at me in those loud "oh god mama, where have you been?" type meows. It weakened me. I need to have him back home. And friggin' Chester didn't come home tonight. I think he's with Ivan, the young neighbor cat. They spend a lot of time together. And Ivan's owners are away for a couple days so the garage door is cracked for him. So I think Chester is with him over at their house. He goes over there and eats Ivan's food, then comes home with the major craps. I'm not sure what they feed Ivan but it doesn't agree with Chester.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Barnsy is still MIA as well. Breaks my heart. We've a pile of cats here at the ranch, but he was one of my favs. I miss him something fierce. I'm down for the night. Good night friends.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Barnsy is still MIA as well. Breaks my heart. We've a pile of cats here at the ranch, but he was one of my favs. I miss him something fierce. I'm down for the night. Good night friends.



 x100
I'm sorry he's still not come home.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Barnsy is still MIA as well. Breaks my heart. We've a pile of cats here at the ranch, but he was one of my favs. I miss him something fierce. I'm down for the night. Good night friends.


Good night friend! It's very sad to hear that new about Barnsy


----------



## Kerryann

Today I'm running a 5k for one of our local charities that helps kids with special needs. This is my favorite charity event of the year!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Kerryann said:


> Today I'm running a 5k for one of our local charities that helps kids with special needs. This is my favorite charity event of the year!!


Wow, that's nice of you to do . I hope you have fun!


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> Wow, that's nice of you to do . I hope you have fun!


This event is very fun


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Robkota

Hello.. 
This is the crazy lady interested in a tortoise you phoned.. But, I think our schedules kinda collide so I thought I would message you here..Yes I am very interested, Please give as many details as possible.. Care, price,etc.. Thank You and yes I am aware how big they get


----------



## Elohi

OMG I think I heard Byron walking in the brush. It sounded just like how it sounds when a tort is walking through grass. I ran in to get the step stool to just look over the top of the fence to see if I could see or hear more movement and by the time I got back...nada. 
I watered the area with a hand sprayer, hoping to make him move again but so far nothing. I've reinforced the fencing of the garden beds and all the torts are outside. Penny is in the melon garden by herself. Hey, maybe I'll get REAL lucky and he will smell/sense her there and seek her out. Wishful thinking I know, since he left her behind when he escaped in the first place. So I'll just continue to diligently keep watching/listening for him. Nothing is bothering the fruit I'm leaving out, which seems so weird. No birds, no ants, no flies. No box turtles or anything is coming up. Just wasps. Big giant red ones.


----------



## Elohi

I spy Penny. 




But I do not spy a Byron 








I think these little lizards are saving my garden! I bought 2,000 lady bugs and they've all left and my garden was almost dead from the aphids but then these little lizards moved in and my garden is coming back. I'm thrilled!


----------



## lisa127

Elohi said:


> View attachment 94056
> 
> I spy Penny.
> 
> View attachment 94058
> 
> 
> But I do not spy a Byron
> View attachment 94059
> 
> View attachment 94061
> 
> View attachment 94063
> 
> 
> 
> I think these little lizards are saving my garden! I bought 2,000 lady bugs and they've all left and my garden was almost dead from the aphids but then these little lizards moved in and my garden is coming back. I'm thrilled!
> View attachment 94064


So sorry you didn't see Byron. Those little lizards are anoles.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Robkota said:


> Hello..
> This is the crazy lady interested in a tortoise you phoned.. But, I think our schedules kinda collide so I thought I would message you here..Yes I am very interested, Please give as many details as possible.. Care, price,etc.. Thank You and yes I am aware how big they get


Is this to me? My sister-in-law Kathy's friend ?


----------



## mike taylor

Kerryann said:


> pics or we don't believe you


Here you go! Haha


----------



## Kerryann

Finished 20th and I didn't die. I was pretty close thou.


----------



## mike taylor

Good job


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Finished 20th and I didn't die. I was pretty close thou.


Well done. And I'm the guy that typically asks of folks who run, “Why'd you run? No gun?"


----------



## mike taylor

Ken you see the picture of drunken son?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup. Threw up a little in my mouth, too. I had forgotten and not checked the original post, so I was thinking I'd be seeing something else.


----------



## mike taylor

Haha was some funny stuff .


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Here you go! Haha


Lmao!!! Love it.


----------



## lisa127

Wow, chat is slow nowadays. A couple weeks ago I'd log in and have pages to go through. The last few days there are only a few new posts every time I log in.


----------



## bouaboua

Any one BBQ this weekend??

I think because people are out of town for the long weekend.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Makes keeping up easier. Here is a plantain I found behind my barn. It's spending some “quality" time with the pancakes now.


----------



## bouaboua

So!! No BBQ for Pancakes??


----------



## AZtortMom

We are doing a little BBQ, but nothing too exciting.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Friends coming over for a taco night Monday.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> We are doing a little BBQ, but nothing too exciting.


I haven't doing any barbecue for ages.... My wife don't like the smoky taste for her food.......

And she not too keen on Taco too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tacos and Mexico are pretty popular here, image that


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Arizona? Strange one, that. Lol


----------



## mike taylor

I cooked steaks on the pit and smoked some corn .


----------



## Yvonne G

I had stew. I love stew.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I had stew. I love stew.


Umm, who is Stew?


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah who is stew?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Ashes

I'm pretty sick so I'm just lazing about on the couch, playing with the kitten.


----------



## bouaboua

I like Taco. 

I shall say I Love it.


----------



## mike taylor

I have been working on my snappers enclosure .


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Here you go! Haha


That is hilarious


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well done. And I'm the guy that typically asks of folks who run, “Why'd you run? No gun?"


I run because I want a runners body


----------



## Kerryann

I went to the state fair and then to a local craft brew bar that has veggie burgers. Then we went to another brewery.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> I'm pretty sick so I'm just lazing about on the couch, playing with the kitten.


Kittens are best for snuggling when you're not feeling well.


----------



## mike taylor

Personally I like snuggling the wife because spooning turns into forking . Haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Personally I like snuggling the wife because spooning turns into forking . Haha


Sigh…


----------



## mike taylor

Sigh? ?? I know shouldn't of said that . I'm a bad boy.


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Sigh? ?? I know shouldn't of said that . I'm a bad boy.


It made me laugh


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We'd tell the kids that spooning leads to forking when they were in high school.


----------



## mike taylor

I'd tell my oldest boy spooning leads to forking then forking leads to a spork.


----------



## Robkota

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is this to me? My sister-in-law Kathy's friend ?


Yes it is


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hi Robyn!


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Personally I like snuggling the wife because spooning turns into forking . Haha


Good one Mike. Good one! !


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Sigh? ?? I know shouldn't of said that . I'm a bad boy.


No. You are a GOOD boy.

Tell me if your wife like you to tell her that you like to snuggle with a kitten instead of her? I know who I will sleep with tonight..............


----------



## sageharmon

bouaboua said:


> Any one BBQ this weekend??
> 
> I think because people are out of town for the long weekend.


Everyone just left:/ 
I'm so tired though. We swam, and played volleyball all day! We're gonna go to sleep soon


----------



## Kerryann

sageharmon said:


> Everyone just left:/
> I'm so tired though. We swam, and played volleyball all day! We're gonna go to sleep soon


Im here and im tired too


----------



## sageharmon

Kerryann said:


> Im here and im tired too


I want someone to crack my back-_-


----------



## Kerryann

sageharmon said:


> I want someone to crack my back-_-


Find a medium sized child to walk on it.


----------



## sageharmon

Kerryann said:


> Find a medium sized child to walk on it.


-___- we don't have those here


----------



## mike taylor

I'm missing Tiffany .


----------



## sageharmon

mike taylor said:


> I'm missing Tiffany .


I was just gonna say that


----------



## mike taylor

Well to late! I already did! Hahaha


----------



## sageharmon

mike taylor said:


> Well to late! I already did! Hahaha


-_- I'm watching tv


----------



## mike taylor

I'm headed to bed . I got to get up early tomorrow and finish my snappers enclosure and wire up the red foot house .


----------



## sageharmon

mike taylor said:


> I'm headed to bed . I got to get up early tomorrow and finish my snappers enclosure and wire up the red foot house .


No


----------



## Kerryann

sageharmon said:


> -___- we don't have those here


Well trained heavy dogs?


----------



## Kerryann

sageharmon said:


> No


I'm already in bed.


----------



## sageharmon

Kerryann said:


> I'm already in bed.


We are too. 
(Not the same bed) 

this is my friends drawing of a turtle on my birthday cards lol


----------



## Kerryann

sageharmon said:


> We are too.
> (Not the same bed)
> View attachment 94181
> this is my friends drawing of a turtle on my birthday cards lol


That's good because even thou I have a king bed, it's full. Myself, hubs, and two dogs.
Why does Swype always change dogs for divas? It knows me too well.


----------



## JewelSpeas

T33's Torts said:


> Check again Ashley, sorry. I'm talking and typing and petting a bunny at the same time. Haha..
> 
> Mike, we aren't on the same page. You charge the pants (SOLAR) and then wear them, for limited time periods. The rechargeable batteries are smaller.


I think it is better to get big rechargeable batteries... I am thinking of getting new solar energy system and hope it works well..


----------



## cdmay

Is today Jacqui's B'Day????


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We're making Philly cheesesteaks for dinner. But with real provolone vs cheez with a z. 

I deep cleaned the house yesterday and it's kinda freaky... No clutter or dust bunnies. 






Kitchen needs cabinet doors


----------



## Yvonne G

How on earth did you remember that?

With this new format, I never know birthdays anymore. I seldom look at the "Members" page, and that's where they're shown.


----------



## Yvonne G

cdmay said:


> Is today Jacqui's B'Day????




OH!!!! Now it makes sense - I woke up this a.m. to lots of gunfire across the street in the orchard. They must be shooting to celebrate Jacqui's birthday!!!


----------



## Kerryann

Happy Birthday Jacqui


----------



## mike taylor

Happy birthday!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hello guys  I met a the most disgusting/rude person today. The day was good... my tortoise is getting better, his nose is still running though. You guy have to chat more, like really? Only a few pages when I leave for an entire night and day...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Happy Birthday Jacqui! I hope every year is happier than your last


----------



## Yvonne G

So, tell us more about this disgusting, rude person.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> So, tell us more about this disgusting, rude person.


The teacher said: Please work in groups. So I started working (doing most of the work- as usual), so he says "Go down"- as in the disgusting way, the inappropriate way- But like what the hell?!?!? I acted like I didn't understand a single word he said (as if it was the innocent please I cant see can you move a bit?)... I cant understand how his brain works? this was my first day in a class with him. If he ever says it again I'd like to reply like this: Go s*** yourself, OK? Im not usually rude, but he is the most vile person I had ever met *nauseated face*. I hope no one gets to meet someone like that. This is my feeling right now: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8489/8224808000_d64f9ff107_z.jpg . Some people *sigh, sigh, sigh*... My day was good (other than the above) and soaking has really helped my tortoise. he has a decreased appetite and has eaten about 1 & a half lertuce leaves. I think thats a good amount, I'll try getting a vet apointment this weekend.


----------



## mike taylor

Some people!


----------



## Elohi

Hello friends. How is your Monday? 
Today is a very special little girls birthday.


----------



## Elohi

^^thats her cheesin' over the gifts she got from some of her grandparents.


----------



## mike taylor

Happy birthday little bitty!


----------



## Elohi

It's also the birthday I picked to for Freckles, Beans, and Watson. Freckles was hatched in August and Beans and Watson in September but exactly when I am unsure so I met in the middle and picked September 1st. And since that is also Alaina's birthday it will always be easy to remember.


----------



## Elohi

I made a birthday "cake" with diced dandelion, mazuri, a diced strawberry, and grassland pellets.


----------



## Elohi

The last two pictures are funny. Summer and freckles wanted the same piece of cactus. Short little tug of war that summer won lol.


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Happy birthday little bitty!


Her little party is planned for next weekend. I'm hoping to have lots of balloons.


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello guys  I met a the most disgusting/rude person today. The day was good... my tortoise is getting better, his nose is still running though. You guy have to chat more, like really? Only a few pages when I leave for an entire night and day...


I am not hating that  it's hard to keep up during the work week.


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> Hello friends. How is your Monday?
> Today is a very special little girls birthday.
> View attachment 94239


Aww happy birthday


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Labor Day everyone!
Happy Birthday Jaqcui and little bitty


----------



## Elohi

Happy birthday Jacqui!!


----------



## Elohi

This is what 3 looks like lol.


----------



## Rob.harmon

Had fun at the beach with the bro.
But damn it was hot AND crowded!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Rob.harmon said:


> View attachment 94267
> View attachment 94268
> 
> Had fun at the beach with the bro.
> But damn it was hot AND crowded!!!


Looks like fun! Where's the fishing poles? What beach are you on?


----------



## Rob.harmon

mike taylor said:


> Looks like fun! Where's the fishing poles? What beach are you on?


Torry Pines State Beach. 
It's a nature preserve, so you're not allowed to fish or swim in certain places. 
We got yelled at by a lifeguard for swimming in a protected lagoon lol


----------



## Rob.harmon

Tiff? Where are you?


----------



## mike taylor

Has anyone heard from Tiffany? I know she was taking a break but a hi I'm alive would be good . I'm getting worried


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Has anyone heard from Tiffany? I know she was taking a break but a hi I'm alive would be good . I'm getting worried


Haven't heard a word :0/


----------



## Rob.harmon

Elohi said:


> Haven't heard a word :0/


We should have a surprise partу


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Has anyone heard from Tiffany? I know she was taking a break but a hi I'm alive would be good . I'm getting worried


Maybe she's not coming online at all.


----------



## Kerryann

Ooh sad sighting today. I was out running and there was a ran over Kitty in the sub. It couldn't have been more than four months old. 
I went out and it was just starting to sprinkle but when I got about a mile away the sky opened up and a downpour began. I never ran so fast.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone  Happy Tuesday


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Kerryann

Ooh gonna be a happy day. Normally I'm like yuck it's time to get up. Last week was brutal but this week my favorite person on the project I'm working in is in from England. I'm so excited. With that I'm off to the races.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning.


----------



## mike taylor

Howdy Ken!


----------



## tortdad

Morning peeps

@mike taylor ... When are we getting together again for a BBQ or beer? 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## StarSapphire22

I start my new job today...wish me luck!


----------



## tortdad

StarSapphire22 said:


> I start my new job today...wish me luck!


 Go get em!


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> I start my new job today...wish me luck!


Good luck!! Hope you love it.


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Morning peeps
> 
> @mike taylor ... When are we getting together again for a BBQ or beer?
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Whenever? ? Let me know I'm always down to eat some bbq .
Maybe when Kelly comes down to see his sister we all can met up and have some bbq and a beer.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Whenever? ? Let me know I'm always down to eat some bbq .
> Maybe when Kelly comes down to see his sister we all can met up and have some bbq and a beer.



I'm ready! 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> I start my new job today...wish me luck!


Good luck!


----------



## mike taylor

What happen to chat? Man, it's been slow . Somebody needs to get to chattering!


----------



## sageharmon

We're here at the doctors-___- 
Raise your hand if you hate shots.


----------



## Kerryann

work sucked so hard today


----------



## sageharmon

Kerryann said:


> work sucked so hard today


Why?


----------



## Kerryann

sageharmon said:


> Why?


People.. they are the problem


----------



## sageharmon

Kerryann said:


> People.. they are the problem


I can see that. 
Are they annoying, or what?


----------



## mike taylor

I agree work sucked! I was out of town for four days and it seems nobody did a thing . If the cats away the little stinking slackers will play .


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Our work sucked too... Since it was a long weekend we had lots of catching up to do. 

Nice plating on your Mazuri "cake".. Looks gourmet! 

Watching the hobbit desolation of smaug in our movie room.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

In 3D with home made movie theater popcorn.


----------



## Rob.harmon

I got a Peanuts bandaid today-_- 
Do they think I'm a little kid or what???b


----------



## Kerryann

sageharmon said:


> I can see that.
> Are they annoying, or what?


deceitful, prideful, and maybe even evil...


----------



## tortdad

Rob.harmon said:


> I got a Peanuts bandaid today-_-
> Do they think I'm a little kid or what???b



So what are your new docs telling you? 

And yeas you are a dumbass for getting a peanuts bandaid. If you were a cool guy you would have gotten an Avengers one! 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## mike taylor

Haha don't even cut the kid any slack Keven . Buttercup peanuts bandaid is cool Charlie Brown is a badass!


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Haha don't even cut the kid any slack Keven . Buttercup peanuts bandaid is cool Charlie Brown is a badass!


I'd love snoopy on my boo boo


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sorry, was just the first hobbit movie.


----------



## AZtortMom

So here's how my evening is going.. We are in the ER because Randy sliced open the back of his leg disposing of the bathroom sink


----------



## bouaboua

Heading home...........WooHoo!!!


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> So here's how my evening is going.. We are in the ER because Randy sliced open the back of his leg disposing of the bathroom sink


Oh no.......

I hope it is not too serious.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Oh no.......
> 
> I hope it is not too serious.


He was very lucky. He missed the tendon behind his knee. Thankfully it is superficial. Looks like about 10 stitches


----------



## bouaboua

Man.......you know. We need to know our limit and ask for help.


----------



## AZtortMom

How are you Steven?


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> He was very lucky. He missed the tendon behind his. Thankfully it is superficial. Looks like about 10 stitches


Ouch !!!

10 stitches??!! Even for superficial??


----------



## bouaboua

Looking forward to be home. And my wife and I will go to Hawaii couple weeks from now for her birthday, looking forward to That. I never been there before.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yup. 2 pretty good deep cuts


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Looking forward to be home. And my wife and I will go to Hawaii couple weeks from now for her birthday, looking forward to That. I never been there before.


Very nice! What part of Hawaii?


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Yup. 2 pretty good deep cuts


I hope he will not miss any work because this.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Very nice! What part of Hawaii?


One of the smaller island. I forget the name. I booked then forget it.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> One of the smaller island. I forget the name. I booked then forget it.


Well, all of Hawaii is beautiful. You guys will have a blast


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Well, all of Hawaii is beautiful. You guys will have a blast


Thank you Noel.


----------



## mike taylor

Watch out for wild chickens . Haha


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Watch out for wild chickens . Haha


We saw a ton of them when we were there


----------



## Eric Phillips

bouaboua said:


> Heading home...........WooHoo!!!
> 
> View attachment 94431



There is just something about this photo that gets me singing......

"So kiss me and smile for me, tell me that you'll wait for me, hold me like you'll never let me go.
'Cause I'm leaving on a jet plane, don't know when I'll be back again. Oh, babe, I hate to go.
I'm leaving on a jet plane, don't know when I'll be back again. Oh, babe, I hate to go."


----------



## tortdad

Morning all.



My best buddy turned 4 this morning and all I want to do is wake him up and give him lots of kisses before daddy goes to work but I know momma would kill me if I got him up this early. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## StarSapphire22

My first day was loooooong....and this training course is ridiculous. There's 10 students total and 6, including me, started yesterday. The other 4 have been there a week already, and they call it "tiered training." Which means we join in the middle of their class and then once they graduate we go over the third of the content we missed...I'd normally say whatever, but the content we missed is all about how Medicare works and different forms and what they're for and all that stuff. So we're going over how calls work and that kinda thing and the instructor is throwing around all these acronyms and form names (855B, etc) like we're supposed to know what they mean. Which means none of the things she's teaching us right now make any sense at all! Sigh.

Just gotta remember by big fat paychecks and that I'll be working with Taylor in 3 weeks.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
I'm home with the hubby to be today. 
Poor thing, he is definitely feeling it today


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> I'm home with the hubby to be today.
> Poor thing, he is definitely feeling it today



I am not up to reading all the old posts, so what's up with your sexy man?


----------



## Jacqui

I am spending this time at the hospital while Jeff is getting his stress testing done.


----------



## ShadowRancher

I have a hypothetical morality question for everyone....I just received a PM from a member inquiring if I would be willing to sell my copy of "The crying tortoise" I'm not in the slightest being both a torts love and a bibliophile but since it cant be bought anywhere and is no longer being published (as far as I know) how far into special hell would that put someone who took high res pic/scans to share the knowledge. I have no intention of doing that as it's probably illegal I'm just asking if it would be immoral.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I am not up to reading all the old posts, so what's up with your sexy man?


He cut his leg wide open while demolishing the bathroom. The cuts are right behind his knee so he is on crutches for 10 days. He is the lucky candidate of 10 stitches too


----------



## tortdad

There's not a PDF copy of that book online anywhere?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Morning honey *waves*


----------



## ShadowRancher

tortdad said:


> There's not a PDF copy of that book online anywhere?


I just Googled the crap out of it and dont see it....I do now know that there is a single on amazon of the same name for mp3 purchase though


----------



## Jacqui

ShadowRancher said:


> I have a hypothetical morality question for everyone....I just received a PM from a member inquiring if I would be willing to sell my copy of "The crying tortoise" I'm not in the slightest being both a torts love and a bibliophile but since it cant be bought anywhere and is no longer being published (as far as I know) how far into special hell would that put someone who took high res pic/scans to share the knowledge. I have no intention of doing that as it's probably illegal I'm just asking if it would be immoral.



I don't know your answer, but I sure wish I would get to see it.

... since we can't talk about anything illegal on here, I do suggest perhaps asking this off the main forum and in PM or such....


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> He cut his leg wide open while demolishing the bathroom. The cuts are right behind his knee so he is on crutches for 10 days. He is the lucky candidate of 10 stitches too



Ouchy!! Home remodeling hits again. (((((((


----------



## Jacqui

ShadowRancher said:


> I just Googled the crap out of it and dont see it....I do now know that there is a single on amazon of the same name for mp3 purchase though



What was it going for?


----------



## Jacqui

Okay Jeff is all done. Now to pick up my number three child (daughter) and take her to a restaurant both she and I have wanted to eat at and just found out the mutual want a few weeks back.  I have waited something like 20 years to go there.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Ouchy!! Home remodeling hits again. (((((((


Yeah no kidding  serious owie!


----------



## ShadowRancher

Jacqui said:


> I don't know your answer, but I sure wish I would get to see it.
> 
> ... since we can't talk about anything illegal on here, I do suggest perhaps asking this off the main forum and in PM or such....


Does that count as talking about something illegal? I'm truly not going to do it because I'm a nervous nelly but the thought occurred to me when I was asked so I just wondered what everyone thought.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I recently saw a copy selling for over $125. I wanted it, but it's all of 30+ odd pages and couldn't justify it.


----------



## AZtortMom

I would like a copy too, but I'm with you Ken, I can't justify that purchase


----------



## jaizei

If you try hard enough, you can justify anything.


----------



## ShadowRancher

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I recently saw a copy selling for over $125. I wanted it, but it's all of 30+ odd pages and couldn't justify it.


Are there no more copies available from the press then? I got mine for $30 using the email tom provided like a year or so ago


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Anyone else's dogs shedding insanely? Seriously, Prince hasn't stopped shedding this summer and now on top of it all he's blowing his coat. I can't even... I tried brushing and in like a 6" square I got about a grocery bag of fur.. I had to de-clog the furminator brush every inch. It's so bad but he's being boarded in a week and told them to groom him. Sooo may just let them tire their arms out. And clog their drains. I've never seen him shed this heavy, but then again it seems unusually warm still.


----------



## bouaboua

Eric Phillips said:


> There is just something about this photo that gets me singing......
> 
> "So kiss me and smile for me, tell me that you'll wait for me, hold me like you'll never let me go.
> 'Cause I'm leaving on a jet plane, don't know when I'll be back again. Oh, babe, I hate to go.
> I'm leaving on a jet plane, don't know when I'll be back again. Oh, babe, I hate to go."


I love Peter, Pual and Marry.

Good one mate, good one! But I'm coming home........Not leaving


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> Morning all.
> View attachment 94468
> 
> 
> My best buddy turned 4 this morning and all I want to do is wake him up and give him lots of kisses before daddy goes to work but I know momma would kill me if I got him up this early.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Holy Torts! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Okay Jeff is all done. Now to pick up my number three child (daughter) and take her to a restaurant both she and I have wanted to eat at and just found out the mutual want a few weeks back.  I have waited something like 20 years to go there.


How is Jeff did for the stress test??


----------



## mike taylor

Ok guys here is my snappers enclosure so far . I need to run power to pump, cap the top with 2/4 and 2/6 . Then dump in about ten bags of hardwood mulch . But I think it's looking good .


----------



## mike taylor

Forgot the picture! Haha


----------



## Elohi

Still no Byron but it poured today so maybe when the sun comes up tomorrow he will smell the fruit. 
I really need him to hurry up and come home.


----------



## mike taylor

Man, Monica that sucks . He will be found and be home before you know it .


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Anyone else's dogs shedding insanely? Seriously, Prince hasn't stopped shedding this summer and now on top of it all he's blowing his coat. I can't even... I tried brushing and in like a 6" square I got about a grocery bag of fur.. I had to de-clog the furminator brush every inch. It's so bad but he's being boarded in a week and told them to groom him. Sooo may just let them tire their arms out. And clog their drains. I've never seen him shed this heavy, but then again it seems unusually warm still.


Cici always sheds like crazy. I cleaned Monday and it's like an episode of animal hoarders from the hair clumps.


----------



## Kerryann

Today was a much better day than yesterday


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My day started out like hellweek compressed into 3 hours. Then the president showed up, told the Vice President what the notes all meant, I was called to his office and he have me an apology. That was coming from a man that doesn't admit his mistakes!


----------



## mike taylor

My English bulldog sheds like crazy also . Drives me nutty . Ken a apology from the MAN that doesn't happen! You must be one hell of a cabinet builder.


----------



## lisa127

I found out today that my 13 year old dog has lymphoma. She likely only has a few weeks left. I adopted her when she was less than 8 weeks old. 2014 has sucked! I've had about enough of this fricking year.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Ken,You must be one hell of a cabinet builder.


Mike, I don't build cabinets, I manage the crew that builds them and I direct traffic, put out fires, and work on streamlining process. I leave for 5 days in the morning and it may be a little panic setting in on his part.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My day started out like hellweek compressed into 3 hours. Then the president showed up, told the Vice President what the notes all meant, I was called to his office and he have me an apology. That was coming from a man that doesn't admit his mistakes!


Well that's pretty awesome then


----------



## Kerryann

lisa127 said:


> I found out today that my 13 year old dog has lymphoma. She likely only has a few weeks left. I adopted her when she was less than 8 weeks old. 2014 has sucked! I've had about enough of this fricking year.


I am so sorry


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Cancer sucks. But look at it this way, she's had a good long life with you. 

My last two dogs have died of cancer. One at ten due to bladder cancer and the other at 4.5 due to a fibrosarcoma. 

All dogs care about is living in the moment and being loved and yours got 13 years of that, so no dog could ask for anything more. They were loved and they knew it so make the remaining days good and remember we're here for you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Changing things a little here. Karen an I leave to spend sometime with my favorite niece and other family. My nephew is getting married and we've been invited. He's also my favorite nephew. I'll post some pictures and you'll see why he and I have been buddies his whole life. Can you say, “galopogus"?


----------



## AZtortMom

lisa127 said:


> I found out today that my 13 year old dog has lymphoma. She likely only has a few weeks left. I adopted her when she was less than 8 weeks old. 2014 has sucked! I've had about enough of this fricking year.


I'm so sorry


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning tort family  be safe out there


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Too excited this morning. Both Karen and I woke up earlier than normal.


----------



## mike taylor

Well have fun Ken and good morning all .


----------



## Yvonne G

Does anyone watch Extant? Do you think we'll ever get to see the 'baby?'

Does anyone watch Heartland? I was so bummed out when I thought they killed off Jack. I'm SO glad he only had a heart attack and is still on the program.

Ken - lots of pictures please! Who watches your animals while you're gone?


----------



## Elohi

I think it might be a wee bit humid. Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Does anyone watch Extant? Do you think we'll ever get to see the 'baby?'
> Ken - lots of pictures please! Who watches your animals while you're gone?


I do. I record it though and haven't kept up too well. 
Yes, loads of pictures. 
We have a somewhat, “Rainman" type friend that cares for the critters while we are gone. “Tortoises get fed at 4:00. Got to feed the tortoises, it's 4:00."


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I think it might be a wee but humid. Lol
> View attachment 94592


Ewwww. Butt humid…


----------



## Elohi

Bit* bit lmao


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> I think it might be a wee bit humid. Lol
> View attachment 94592


 
Your house looks like a tort enclosure!


----------



## tortdad

speaking of shows.... does anyone watch United States of Tara? It was a Showtime series but I watch it on Netflix. Its pretty funny


----------



## Elohi

StarSapphire22 said:


> Your house looks like a tort enclosure!


It rained really hard several times yesterday so it's super soggy and humid out.


----------



## Elohi

I'm going to put the torts out soon.


----------



## tortdad

@mike taylor 

Can to tell me what parts and pieces I need to buy to get a circuit set up out back for Hals heater? I know zero about electrical and need to finish off his area


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Headed to the airport…


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Headed to the airport…


Have a safe trip!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Oh, and hello everyone !


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> @mike taylor
> 
> Can to tell me what parts and pieces I need to buy to get a circuit set up out back for Hals heater? I know zero about electrical and need to finish off his area
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Yes I can . I'll get back to you on this .


----------



## Rob.harmon

So ya. 
Blood tests came in from the other doctor, and the results came back the same-_- 
My grandma offered to pay for some of the treatment, but I really don't know if it's worth the effort. I mean, if I'm gonna die in three weeks, I would rather spend it at home, or doing something I want, rather than going in a couple times a week for treatment and feeling miserable all the time. 



And if anyone wants to give me one of these guys, that's ok too


----------



## Yvonne G

Why such a defeatist attitude? I read stories all the time about kids who were in remission and who lived long and fruitful lives after being diagnosed.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Rob.harmon said:


> So ya.
> Blood tests came in from the other doctor, and the results came back the same-_-
> My grandma offered to pay for some of the treatment, but I really don't know if it's worth the effort. I mean, if I'm gonna die in three weeks, I would rather spend it at home, or doing something I want, rather than going in a couple times a week for treatment and feeling miserable all the time.
> 
> View attachment 94595
> 
> And if anyone wants to give me one of these guys, that's ok too


I feel sorry for you... But trust me on this, no person can guess when a person's death date is, I think if you have the money you should go for it. If there is any possibility something might change for the better, take it. I believe most doctors cant grasp the fact that miracles can happen. Something CAN change. I personally can't grasp how people in the past didn't have to fight cancer, I actually think that the science of health in General is lacking. You can literally be in any part of the world in less than a day, but cures to some disease are just too far from our grasp. I can only tell you stay strong, we are all here with you. But I know that (probably?) sound very annoying to you... I hope I said something (or anything?) helpful, but those white turtles are the most bestest things to have right now (grammatically incorrect, but still true).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Finally at the airport. This is what I like about freeway city driving


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Finally at the airport. This is what I like about freeway city driving
> View attachment 94596


Yay! So you're coming to Abu Dhbai? Probably not... Just try to have fun, I like traveling by plane.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning you all and happy to be home. 

Where is Cow-boy go??


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning you all and happy to be home.
> 
> Where is Cow-boy go??


Good morning  and good night to me! That's something nice about worldwide forums... So how's life? The tortoises good?


----------



## bouaboua

Yes Sir. Everything are doing well. Give it all the credit ti my wife. She is taking good care of them. all 22 of then.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Yes Sir. Everything are doing well. Give it all the credit ti my wife. She is taking good care of them. all 22 of then.


She's a super wife (I hope you don't mind me saying that ), she cooks you food (which looks so good!), cares for your tortoises, and does a lot of other jobs in the house as well. I'd love having some help with my tortoise! I'm having trouble with my one tortoise: I have to grow the food, make an outdoor enclosure, and figure out how suitable my climate is... When I get the hang of it all, I might get a herd  but that's in the distant future... The very distant future... And it might not happen...


----------



## bouaboua

Yes. My wife: Irene deserved all the credit, She is so wonderful. She love all our shelled friend and care for them. She can cook for sure. I'm very fortunate to have her. She surely is the gift from God.


----------



## smarch

good afternoon everyone. Just finished my second day of school and am at work with a tension headache... dude I wasn't even stressed! someone needs to tell my brain that!
Tomorrow/all Fridays i'm class-free and work all day! This weekend on Saturday i'm running another race, then sunday doing a paint night thing at school with my cousin. Then Tuesday I get to go to my first Pride alliance meeting stressed and excited to meet new people!
Today at school between classes I went to one of our lounge areas and basically walked right into the girl who I kinda maybe have a crush on so I got to know a couple of people i'll be meeting Tuesday already... I have a social life!?
Come to think of it maybe I have a headache because all I've eaten today is a granola bar some animal crackers and a water bottle...


----------



## smarch

Sometimes I get so excited I basically have super powers!


----------



## Elohi

I freaking love these anoles. The ones in my little garden and in the Leo pen are all really small. Some are TINY but they have saved my garden from the aphids and I could not be happier. They moved in or hatched out just in time. How can I keep them around? There is a huge, what I assume to be a green male, in the trees behind my home. I was watering back there for Byron and I saw something move in the tree. I sprayed the tree with my sprayer and it moved again and it was a big green anole and he was doing some weird throat display while licking the water I was spraying. I didn't know they got that large because I've only seen the smaller ones.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I freaking love these anoles. The ones in my little garden and in the Leo pen are all really small. Some are TINY but they have saved my garden from the aphids and I could not be happier. They moved in or hatched out just in time. How can I keep them around? There is a huge, what I assume to be a green male, in the trees behind my home. I was watering back there for Byron and I saw something move in the tree. I sprayed the tree with my sprayer and it moved again and it was a big green anole and he was doing some weird throat display while licking the water I was spraying. I didn't know they got that large because I've only seen the smaller ones.
> View attachment 94600
> 
> View attachment 94601
> 
> View attachment 94602
> 
> View attachment 94603
> 
> View attachment 94604
> 
> View attachment 94605
> 
> View attachment 94606


 hmmm maybe this is a good thing for me to think of. both aphids and those Japanese beetles literally annihilated my kale over the course of last week and i'm pretty upset! And since i'm not a pesticide person (in fact we now don't pesticide at all because my dad keep 'Nank in mind) but those darned bugs!!


----------



## Elohi

I tried all kinds of organic and safe stuff. It sort of helped but the aphids breed too fast. I bought a bajillion ladybugs and 99% of them left in 48 hrs. Then suddenly these little dudes showed up and saved me. I just hope they stick around and breed! More baby anoles please!


----------



## smarch

I would have been less upset if franklin ate the kale but these ever so rude bugs ate all the yummy green and left just the veins in the leaves. I went to pick kale to make some kale chips yesterday as a healthy-ish snack and al that was there were holes and no green! needless to say I sadly ended up pigging out on junk in the house...


----------



## Sh3wulf

T33's Torts said:


> Charlie ate a gallon bag full of Mazuri, will he be alright? Should I take him to the vet? Although I'm not sure what they could do.


So glad to see this, cause Bokeh just ate our bag and I was coming to find out what the forum would say. Vet said no issue, just watch for bloating and let him have limited water for next 24 hours. He's gonna be pooping up a storm.


----------



## Jacqui

My hubby worked two days to get a complete tune up on my truck. We took it for a test drive today. Guess what truck is getting a trip to the repair shop via the tow truck?


----------



## Jacqui

*waves to everybody* Hi!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Two more baby turtles started eating today. Ferocious little things. Just waiting on Sprout and Luna now. Small mealworms are what finally got them interested. The chopped wigglers apparently aren't wiggly enough. What other live proteins can I try at this size? I might try serving the worms in some mashed egg tomorrow, maybe some fruits and veggies mixed in too...I have some frozen butternut squash...do I need to prepare that somehow (other than thawing, obviously)?


----------



## Telid

Rob.harmon said:


> So ya.
> Blood tests came in from the other doctor, and the results came back the same-_-
> My grandma offered to pay for some of the treatment, but I really don't know if it's worth the effort. I mean, if I'm gonna die in three weeks, I would rather spend it at home, or doing something I want, rather than going in a couple times a week for treatment and feeling miserable all the time.
> 
> View attachment 94595
> 
> And if anyone wants to give me one of these guys, that's ok too


I've been medically dead on more than one occasion. I am living proof that doctors are frequently wrong. Chin up - you can stop by for a "the doctor was wrong" party when you shake it.


Jacqui said:


> *waves to everybody* Hi!


Ahoy hoy! Good luck with the truck.


Elohi said:


> I tried all kinds of organic and safe stuff. It sort of helped but the aphids breed too fast. I bought a bajillion ladybugs and 99% of them left in 48 hrs. Then suddenly these little dudes showed up and saved me. I just hope they stick around and breed! More baby anoles please!


Fire. Fire kills aphids. >:]


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> Two more baby turtles started eating today. Ferocious little things. Just waiting on Sprout and Luna now. Small mealworms are what finally got them interested. The chopped wigglers apparently aren't wiggly enough. What other live proteins can I try at this size? I might try serving the worms in some mashed egg tomorrow, maybe some fruits and veggies mixed in too...I have some frozen butternut squash...do I need to prepare that somehow (other than thawing, obviously)?


My boxies loved Reptomin when they were hatchlings.


----------



## StarSapphire22

lisa127 said:


> My boxies loved Reptomin when they were hatchlings.


 
The green floating aquatic turtle sticks?


----------



## lisa127

StarSapphire22 said:


> The green floating aquatic turtle sticks?


Yes. Sometimes I put them in their water dish for them to eat. Then as I was trying to get them to eat fruits and veggies I would soak them and mash them up with the fruits and veggies to get them to eat other things.


----------



## StarSapphire22

lisa127 said:


> Yes. Sometimes I put them in their water dish for them to eat. Then as I was trying to get them to eat fruits and veggies I would soak them and mash them up with the fruits and veggies to get them to eat other things.


 
Echo has already eaten some nanas and a mash I made too. I'm such a proud mama. LOL


----------



## Jacqui

Sh3wulf said:


> So glad to see this, cause Bokeh just ate our bag and I was coming to find out what the forum would say. Vet said no issue, just watch for bloating and let him have limited water for next 24 hours. He's gonna be pooping up a storm.



Poor baby.


----------



## Jacqui

Mine have always enjoyed the red wigglers more then anything else. I too feed them in just a little water.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> We're making Philly cheesesteaks for dinner. But with real provolone vs cheez with a z.
> 
> I deep cleaned the house yesterday and it's kinda freaky... No clutter or dust bunnies.
> 
> View attachment 94211
> 
> 
> View attachment 94212
> 
> Kitchen needs cabinet doors
> 
> View attachment 94213



You have a beautiful home!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Hello friends. How is your Monday?
> Today is a very special little girls birthday.
> View attachment 94239



So she shares my daughter's and my birthday?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We done made it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 94635
> 
> We done made it.


Abdullah, who is gonna pick us up at the airport?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Abdullah, who is gonna pick us up at the airport?


Metrocar?


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, don't look now but your not in OR any more.


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening all 
Hi Miss Jacqui *waves*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Ken, don't look now but your not in OR any more.


Swimming pools and movie stars...


----------



## AZtortMom

never get tired of that view


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 94657
> never get tired of that view


Thanks for reminding me what I'm missing...


----------



## AZtortMom

Anytime Ken


----------



## AZtortMom

the other end is pretty cute too


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well, that and the heel of my left boot. Came off at the house, and I didn't notice from the hitch in my gittyup. Try to find a boot repair shop in the suburbs where they keep asking if I mean cowboy boots when I say ranch boots. I'm in my socks...Karen, my gorgeous wife found a place to repair them for me with a tomorrow turnaround time. We'll see.


----------



## mike taylor

Man that sucks . It seems just as you break in some boots they fall apart .


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> Mine have always enjoyed the red wigglers more then anything else. I too feed them in just a little water.


Yes, mine loved those too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yumm. In-N-Out!


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 94658
> the other end is pretty cute too


I'm a face and chest girl


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well, that and the heel of my left boot. Came off at the house, and I didn't notice from the hitch in my gittyup. Try to find a boot repair shop in the suburbs where they keep asking if I mean cowboy boots when I say ranch boots. I'm in my socks...Karen, my gorgeous wife found a place to repair them for me with a tomorrow turnaround time. We'll see.


You only traveled with one pair of shoes? Not even a pair of flip flops


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What are flip flops?


----------



## mike taylor

Women shoes!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey, I packed clean socks and boxers for each day, I figured I had things pretty much covered.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Jacqui said:


> You have a beautiful home!



Thanks! Hopefully working on the cabinet doors this weekend. Assuming my arm doesn't fall off! I got the tetanus vaccine and my arm is swollen and feels like I've been hit with a baseball bat in one spot. >.> 

Time for Tylenol and bed!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> You only traveled with one pair of shoes?


Nope. And I don't shave my arms or legs either.!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What are flip flops?


LMAO


----------



## Elohi

This perspective shot blows my mind. This is Summer (2.5 yrs old)
Freckles in the middle (just turned 1 yr old)
And Beans, technically turns 1 this month but I consider all three of the original trio to have a September 1 hatchday.
Watson isn't in this one. 



Here are Watson and Beans together.


----------



## bouaboua

Beautiful Leos.。。。。。。。。。。


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Swimming pools and movie stars...


Waiting on the millionaire part…I will, oddly enough, be seeing that albino cobra that was loose tomorrow I think.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning family  Happy Friday!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## smarch

good morning everyone!
waiting for that coffee to kick in since I feel very tortoise-like this morning... why do people say tortoises are slow? We all know otherwise, clearly the people making that up have never seen one run! Although I definitely describe my running as "slow, like a tortoise running through peanut butter" (I saw a shirt like that once... which by the way I NEED) I finished my 5mi race in town with only 8 people behind me out of over 300 people... but I finished! even ran the whole thing, and a friend pointed out that I did only start running in May.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Abdullah, who is gonna pick us up at the airport?


This exact problem happened to a relative of ours when we were in vacation... Then Guess what happened? We had to pick him up  What airline did you travel with? Have fun  Also, I liked that Palm tree you planted, but if I knew it was safe enough I'd plant a date palm in my tortoise's outdoor enclosure


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Morning


Morning Mike!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning family  Happy Friday!


Morning ! You know, Friday is when the weekend starts here .


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Waiting on the millionaire part…I will, oddly enough, be seeing that albino cobra that was loose tomorrow I think.


I saw an albino cobra in front of our old house before, but I don't think that's the same one


----------



## tortdad

Morning all 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Morning


----------



## smarch

so how is everyone?

Today I wonk up 'Nank and he wasn't even grumpy it was early, he turned around in his log and walked right out. that's a first!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

All I want is coffee! What's with these choices? Strong coffee, tooth enamel eattin strong!


----------



## smarch

I like coffee! just not that strong since tooth enamel eating to me = stomach lining eating... not so grat for someone with chronic acid problems... in fact I shouldn't be drinking coffee at all but oh well... any dunkins flavor black is my cup of...coffee!!


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> All I want is coffee! What's with these choices? Strong coffee, tooth enamel eattin strong!


 This is making me think of an episode of duck dynasty where they go to a coffee shop and ask for rhe strongest thing they have... which ended up being espresso and when given the little cup they were like "come on!" so after their cups full of espresso they got rather hyper back at the warehouse.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Throwing caution to the wind, I had chocolate added. Too much.


----------



## Elohi

Heavy sadness as I looked for Byron this morning. I don't think I'm going to see him out there. So now I just need to hope that he wanders into a neighbors yard and someone sees him and picks him up before a dog finds him.


----------



## smarch

mmmmm chocolate!! I'm definitely a pumpkin person though!!


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Heavy sadness as I looked for Byron this morning. I don't think I'm going to see him out there. So now I just need to hope that he wanders into a neighbors yard and someone sees him and picks him up before a dog finds him.
> View attachment 94706
> 
> View attachment 94707


 This is horrible, I reallt hope he just pops up and is like "you were looking... well now i'm ready to be found" do you have lots of signs/ads and stuff in case a non-neighbor picks him up?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey, I packed clean socks and boxers for each day, I figured I had things pretty much covered.



Yeah...feet and butt!!! LOL!!


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> This is horrible, I reallt hope he just pops up and is like "you were looking... well now i'm ready to be found" do you have lots of signs/ads and stuff in case a non-neighbor picks him up?


I have his pictures and info posted in my neighborhoods social media sights. Both on Facebook and NEXTDOOR. I have had people wishing him/me well but no one has spotted him yet.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I have his pictures and info posted in my neighborhoods social media sights. Both on Facebook and NEXTDOOR. I have had people wishing him/me well but no one has spotted him yet.


 Well at least you have people looking out for him. I really hope he wanders back soon.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah...feet and butt!!! LOL!!


 My brother insists while on trips underwear can last 5 days... forward, backward, inside out forward, inside out backward, and commando... really hope he's not actually serious though!


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning family  Happy Friday!


Good Morning Noel! ! ! 

Good Morning everyone! ! !


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Noel! ! !
> 
> Good Morning everyone! ! !


 Morning! Oh how I wish I was sleeping! and its 1pm here... perfect naptime right?! still haven't convinced the boss on that one


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This guy repairing my boot is great! Karen and my sister took them in. He said he'd be done by noon, only $24 for both, then he gave Karen his cell number so she, “could call him direct instead of calling the shop." I think I'll pick them up and comment how pretty my wife is when I do…LOL!


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Noel! ! !
> 
> Good Morning everyone! ! !


Morning Steven


----------



## smarch

I believe I've had way too much caffeine again today, or i'm excited about school being back and for my race tomorrow (yup another one! I'm doing one almost every weekend this month!) but i'm in the mood where I want to get up run around the office flailing my arms... why can't I have energy on race days!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've had so much caffeine today I'm ,(surprise) getting on others nerves! We're putting in a dishwasher and my brain is bouncing all over the place.


----------



## smarch

I always stay nice and contained at work when I have too much caffeine but when I get him I kinda just start yelling for no reason... Usually at my desk where 'Nank just looks out staring at me since he can hear me lol!


----------



## Jacqui

No caffeine here (or anything), but am almost ready to eat Mexican with my hubby and oldest daughter.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This guy repairing my boot is great! Karen and my sister took them in. He said he'd be done by noon, only $24 for both, then he gave Karen his cell number so she, “could call him direct instead of calling the shop." I think I'll pick them up and comment how pretty my wife is when I do…LOL!


I want her number too! ! ! ! ! Hahahahaha................


----------



## bouaboua

I loaded up with coffee this morning and still kinda woozy!! It is noon here. I need more coffee.


----------



## smarch

anyone know the species? I made a thread but am trying to get it figured out! Because I'm in love!


----------



## Yvonne G

Kind of blurry, but I think Radiata.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Kind of blurry, but I think Radiata.


That's what I was leaning towards. I'm outside though and the sun is shining and making it kinda hard to see.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Kind of blurry, but I think Radiata.


 maybe the blurriness is what threw me off, since the paten is dull... but it was inside (because I think it was nov. we went so they were inside for the winter) so I guess it could explain it!


----------



## smarch

well my acid reflux is officially brutal right now! I KNOW caffeine is bad yet this happens way too often!

Off topic-ish has anyone ever experienced a caffeine hangover? One night I trued to pull an all nighter playing lazertag and decided energy drinks were the way to go... 2 venoms, 1 energy icee and few pieces of jolt gum later at 3AM I experienced the worst feeling ever!! and thus started my stomach problems 4 years ago!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> well my acid reflux is officially brutal right now! I KNOW caffeine is bad yet this happens way too often!
> 
> Off topic-ish has anyone ever experienced a caffeine hangover? One night I trued to pull an all nighter playing lazertag and decided energy drinks were the way to go... 2 venoms, 1 energy icee and few pieces of jolt gum later at 3AM I experienced the worst feeling ever!! and thus started my stomach problems 4 years ago!


I think after the caffeine boost I feel a little tired... Lots of caffeine gets me dehydrated, that's why I have to boost my water intake after coffee. I don't usually have acid reflux, but when I do it means I ate a little too much.


----------



## Telid

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Waiting on the millionaire part…I will, oddly enough, be seeing that albino cobra that was loose tomorrow I think.


Halves on a winning lottery ticket? You can have the cobra.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not gonna check out the cobra. Too much crazy going on.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I think after the caffeine boost I feel a little tired... Lots of caffeine gets me dehydrated, that's why I have to boost my water intake after coffee. I don't usually have acid reflux, but when I do it means I ate a little too much.


Well it was pretty much tired, very dehydrated and what I assume a hangover feels like minus my head wasn't too bad. I was actually diagnosed with GERD which is basically chronic acid reflux, but it only really hurts me if i eat/drink a lot of the foods I shouldn't.


----------



## smarch

My new laptop battery warned me never to hammer a nail through it...


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Well it was pretty much tired, very dehydrated and what I assume a hangover feels like minus my head wasn't too bad. I was actually diagnosed with GERD which is basically chronic acid reflux, but it only really hurts me if i eat/drink a lot of the foods I shouldn't.


Caffeine does get people dehydrated, that's why I drink cups of water after caffeine... Is there any scientific reason you have GERD? I hope your cured soon... I'd try not to drink lots of coffee, maybe take smaller sips over an extended period of time? Just stay hydrated... Would tea be a substitute for coffee? It doesn't have as much caffeine but it feels a lot "lighter" on the stomach


----------



## mike taylor

smarch said:


> My new laptop battery warned me never to hammer a nail through it...


 Them stickers are funny! You know the stickers they put on the deck of a lawn mowers? Well a guy at work isn't firing on all eight cylinders if you know what I'm saying . Well anyways this guy was mowing and the grass was stopping up the discharge of the mower he put his hand in a running mower and cut off two fingers . The stickers were right there! On the plus side he can only do this eight more times then he will have to mow with his feet .


----------



## mike taylor

mike taylor said:


> Them stickers are funny! You know the stickers they put on the deck of a lawn mowers? Well a guy at work isn't firing on all eight cylinders if you know what I'm saying . Well anyways this guy was mowing and the grass was stopping up the discharge of the mower he put his hand in a running mower and cut off two fingers . The stickers were right there! On the plus side he can only do this eight more times then he will have to mow with his feet .


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Caffeine does get people dehydrated, that's why I drink cups of water after caffeine... Is there any scientific reason you have GERD? I hope your cured soon... I'd try not to drink lots of coffee, maybe take smaller sips over an extended period of time? Just stay hydrated... Would tea be a substitute for coffee? It doesn't have as much caffeine but it feels a lot "lighter" on the stomach


Technically GERD is irreversible and is the degrading of the sphincter at the bottom of the esophagus, but when they did the endosopy all it did was show some pink in my stomach. So i dont believe thats what it actually was. So scientifically GERD is by consuming too many acidic foods. basically theres no cure just management, and the pills they give you only mask the pain symptoms and doesnt help the stomach at all, i've been off them all summer now, I only experience pain the days i really stray and eat/drink way more acidic stuff than i should. Coffee is usually ok, but sometimes it causes a problem like today,a nd yeah i think i was dehyrdated since that causes a problem too. The problem is I only drink coffee because i like the flavor, in fact most days i get decaf so you know i'm tired when i get regular! tea isnt my favorite but i do drink it sometimes usually just when i'm sick though.


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Them stickers are funny! You know the stickers they put on the deck of a lawn mowers? Well a guy at work isn't firing on all eight cylinders if you know what I'm saying . Well anyways this guy was mowing and the grass was stopping up the discharge of the mower he put his hand in a running mower and cut off two fingers . The stickers were right there! On the plus side he can only do this eight more times then he will have to mow with his feet .


I wish it had a sticker that showed that! it would be the best thing ever... it was just the warnings in the instructions since i wanted to know how to properly rundown/charge the battery to make it last longer since the idea has always evaded me and i got in the habit of always leaving it plugged in. Then again my old battery was as old as my laptop which waas 2010, so i was due for a new one. Spent extra to get a 12 cell one so it lasts longer, it sticking out doesnt bother me since my laptop heats up like crazy! Was nervous to get it since it wasnt "genuine HP" but there were no 1 star reviews on amazon and only a few 2s and 3s and so far so good, its been running an hour on the charge it came with!
people in the shop i work at sometimes completely ignore the saftey procederes and stick hands in a moving press... needless to say bad things have happened in the past... apperently the reaction is something you never forget, one of my close coworkers had to help someone get whats left of their hand out and wrapped while waiting for the ambulance. 
Dont people do that with snowblowers literally all the time? I hear about it every year!


----------



## mike taylor

Some people just don't think!


----------



## smarch

@AbdullaAli i (finally) got around to remembering to watch the video link you posted of poetry back when we were talking about language, and i will admit it is quite a beautiful language. I also highly doubt i could make half the sounds used to speak though!
https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PLQTmfo_CelA7cWCdRKhAb7E1qebr4nKvf&v=vqU0RRqv4BU


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> @AbdullaAli i (finally) got around to remembering to watch the video link you posted of poetry back when we were talking about language, and i will admit it is quite a beautiful language. I also highly doubt i could make half the sounds used to speak though!
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PLQTmfo_CelA7cWCdRKhAb7E1qebr4nKvf&v=vqU0RRqv4BU


I can say almost all non-Arabic speaker will have trouble pronouncing Arabic letters. I'm sorry to say it's actually pretty funny seeing them try


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I can say almost all non-Arabic speaker will have trouble pronouncing Arabic letters. I'm sorry to say it's actually pretty funny seeing them try


Why be sorry lol I'm sure it's funny and I'd have quite a laugh hearing myself try!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This guy repairing my boot is great! Karen and my sister took them in. He said he'd be done by noon, only $24 for both, then he gave Karen his cell number so she, “could call him direct instead of calling the shop." I think I'll pick them up and comment how pretty my wife is when I do…LOL!


Picked up my boots at 11:00. Didn't harass the guy because he genuinely was just too nice of a guy. Anyone down here in the Azusa, Cali. area, I highly recommend this guy. Andy's Shoe Repair.


----------



## Elohi

Shello friends, good evening.


----------



## Elohi

Oh!! So a random nose bubble is no big deal right? Freckles has a single clear nose bubble today when I brought them in from the garden. She had grass hanging out of her mouth and then the little bubble.


----------



## AZtortMom

Was she soaking? Shelly will blow a clear nose bubble after she comes out of the bath or from self soaking. 
If she's acting normal and eating ok, I would keep an eye on her.


----------



## Ashes

Hey tort fam. Just got back from Pints for Preservation. It's a fundraiser at the Niabi Zoo here - a bunch of beer vendors/breweries come and set up stations and you get a glass to go around and try all of em. There was a wine one, a vodka one, and this year there were some food stations. Lots to try.  it was fun. We rarely get out these days but someone bought us tickets and couldn't resist a night away from home...  hope all is well with everyone - been a while since I've checked in.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ashes said:


> Hey tort fam. Just got back from Pints for Preservation. It's a fundraiser at the Niabi Zoo here - a bunch of beer vendors/breweries come and set up stations and you get a glass to go around and try all of em. There was a wine one, a vodka one, and this year there were some food stations. Lots to try.  it was fun. We rarely get out these days but someone bought us tickets and couldn't resist a night away from home...  hope all is well with everyone - been a while since I've checked in.


Hi! *waves* sounds like you had lots of fun


----------



## Elohi

AZtortMom said:


> Was she soaking? Shelly will blow a clear nose bubble after she comes out of the bath or from self soaking.
> If she's acting normal and eating ok, I would keep an eye on her.


No but I was readying their soak buckets and soaked all 4 of them. I soak them after I bring them in from their sunshine enclosure. 
She seemed fine but I will keep an eye on her for sure. She is my teeny tiny dainty baby so I always worry about her.


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> I believe I've had way too much caffeine again today, or i'm excited about school being back and for my race tomorrow (yup another one! I'm doing one almost every weekend this month!) but i'm in the mood where I want to get up run around the office flailing my arms... why can't I have energy on race days!


You have to wear the medal I made you. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> You have to wear the medal I made you.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


I went to go find the picture like 2 days after you posted it and I couldn't for the life of me find it we all talk so much!


----------



## StarSapphire22

LITTLEFOOT ATE CUTTLEBONE!

...That is all.


----------



## Elohi

I'm bored. Where is everyone?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm in Southern California way out of place! Lots of family hugs though!


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> @mike taylor
> 
> Can to tell me what parts and pieces I need to buy to get a circuit set up out back for Hals heater? I know zero about electrical and need to finish off his area
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Hey! Sorry I've been going crazy this week . Give me a call tomorrow and I'll help you out . If you can get the digging finished I may just stop by and wire it up for you . Just give me a call I'll help you out no problem .


----------



## tortdad

Time to make the donuts 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Shakudo

Good morning. 
I was a tad intoxicated last night....
Was fun.... Very hungry now....
But conflicted about actually getting out of bed.... But that means I have to move... Out of bed


Yuhgggh lol


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> I'm bored. Where is everyone?


I was snake chasing in the greenhouse while waiting on mo the leopard to lay yet another clutch of eggs.
Weeeeeeee


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Shakudo said:


> Good morning.
> I was a tad intoxicated last night....
> Was fun.... Very hungry now....
> But conflicted about actually getting out of bed.... But that means I have to move... Out of bed
> 
> 
> Yuhgggh lol


Wait. Are we related? I saw/met so much new/old family at dinner last night, that when I turned to Karen and said she was gonna need to help me remember names, she said, “You're on your own Cowboy. These are your family and I'm lost." Family from Kansas to Mexico, Oregon to local were at dinner last night. The poor wait staff, we had about 70 folks all together.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And someone needs to get in touch with the props director. The sun is much to bright and hot for this early in the morning...


----------



## bouaboua

Headed to Tahoe for my friend's wedding today. it will be little over three hours drive from here. Better get going now.

Good Morning everyone. You all have nice weekend.


----------



## Shakudo

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wait. Are we related? I saw/met so much new/old family at dinner last night, that when I turned to Karen and said she was gonna need to help me remember names, she said, “You're on your own Cowboy. These are your family and I'm lost." Family from Kansas to Mexico, Oregon to local were at dinner last night. The poor wait staff, we had about 70 folks all together.



70 people!!!! I understand now why you drank  lol bring a tape recorder or set your phone to record it helps XD and would be funny to hear later


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

With all the good natured name calling, I don't want any of that recorded!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff and I are on our way to meet the kids (three of mine and one bf) for breakfast. Then we are off to Omaha to the Henry Dorley Zoo. One of my children from the breakfast meetup has to go to work, so instead of him, his other brother and his gf will be joining us at the zoo.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> I was snake chasing in the greenhouse while waiting on mo the leopard to lay yet another clutch of eggs.
> Weeeeeeee
> View attachment 94818



He's a pretty guy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Jeff and I are on our way to meet the kids (three of mine and one bf) for breakfast. Then we are off to Omaha to the Henry Dorley Zoo. One of my children from the breakfast meetup has to go to work, so instead of him, his other brother and his gf will be joining us at the zoo.


Sounds like good fun. Enjoy the day. I would suggest it's an extension of your birthday...


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> View attachment 94805



That kitten reminds me of the one your ex gave to your daughter awhile back....


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sounds like good fun. Enjoy the day. I would suggest it's an extension of your birthday...



Actually, it is!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sooo I saw these two mushrooms and had a laugh and had to take a picture. I'm totally mature. 80085 on a calculator type mature! 

Also, anyone know if this is a tort safe variety?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Sooo I saw these two mushrooms and had a laugh and had to take a picture. I'm totally mature. 80085 on a calculator type mature!
> 
> Also, anyone know if this is a tort safe variety?
> 
> View attachment 94857


Karen will be so proud of my self control in regard to this picture!!!


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> That kitten reminds me of the one your ex gave to your daughter awhile back....


It's totally that cat. He's here for his safety


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
Ken, I was thinking the same thing about that mushroom pic!


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I went to go find the picture like 2 days after you posted it and I couldn't for the life of me find it we all talk so much!




http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/pretend-chat-2-14.87425/page-941#post-905731


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/pretend-chat-2-14.87425/page-941#post-905731


Totally just in time for me being done with my race, and my beer. I got a bottle opener medal today though! I'll have to run special!


----------



## Jacqui

As to the mushrooms... I would not feed them. Made for a great photo op however. We have lots of mushrooms popping up all over the place around here, but none have gotten that look. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Breakfast at Village Inn was okay, but getting to spend that time with all four of my children was priceless. 

Learned my oldest is moving in with his gf and her kids, which I am happy about. I have only met her once, but she seems like a nice person and good for him.


----------



## Jacqui

Yesterday was a rainy cold day, but just before the sun set, Jeff did help me get the last two wooden posts into the ground for the extension I did on a new enclosure. I just need to cement them in and do the last coat of paint on them.


----------



## Jacqui

I can tell it's almost fall and time to bring the tortoises all in.... I have just about got all my enclosures finished.


----------



## Elohi

Apparently it's frap 30. I'm so tired I keep falling asleep.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Apparently it's frap 30. I'm so tired I keep falling asleep.


10:35 pm here, wanna switch timezones?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Apparently it's frap 30. I'm so tired I keep falling asleep.


Right there…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Right there…


Huh? Wha? …ohh…emm with ya!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Huh? Wha? …ohh…emm with ya!


Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I told my nephew that I was taking this from him in my carry on bag.


That's a picture from two years ago, but I'm sure she's gotten prettier. But then he's also got a large creep of South African Leo's I haven't seen yet. And a pile of cakes and others I've yet to see this trip down. 
So many tortoises, so little time.


----------



## Elohi

Oh my!! Tortoise'ing runs in your family I see. Yes I used a noun and turned it into a verb. Very pretty tort. Do you get to see his Leo creep?! If you do, pics please!


----------



## Elohi

Thoughts on this please? If it's something that I need to treat is like to get on it, like yesterday. 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/What-is-this?!-Ringworm?.100564/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Once I get over there, I'll be lost in tort picture taking. You bet I'll be posting, I a proud uncle. 
He's getting married tonight, so he'll be distracted at some point and I'll make my move. LOL. He's only a mile away from me, but no chance I'll be walking over there to his place. This here city life is wearing me out.


----------



## bouaboua

Arrived to our hotel.


----------



## mike taylor

Hope you have fun Steve!


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Hope you have fun Steve!


Thank you Sir. 

The view of the Lake Tahoe are just spectacular. I haven't been here over 20 years. Good to come back again.


----------



## Shakudo

Wine... Yessssssss!!!!! No ..... No.......
YESSSSS!!!!! The struggle.... cheers


----------



## Elohi

I found this to be incredibly hilarious. 





This guy has a spider bite in his karmic future but OMG so funny.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Elohi the link says "is it ringworm" but the link actually leads to a California tortoise event? 

I got my hair cut today, eyebrows waxed, nails done with gel shellac, and my new glasses frames arrived. 

I really should have repainted my toenails myself first because the acetone will ruin my manicure. Ugh, this is why I don't do girly stuff! Just easier to look like a scraggly hobo.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Oh we also made delicious burgers. Here's a pic:







Pretzel bun, sharp cheddar cheese, bacon, lettuce, and the burger itself was glazed with maple syrup mustard seed mixture. It turned out salty, sweet, juicy, and savory! I made lemonade from scratch too and now I'm so full!


----------



## Jacqui

Had a blast at the zoo. For supper we went to King Kongs.


----------



## Jacqui

Here's to Steve and his vacation and then to Ken and his tortoise "rehoming".


----------



## sageharmon

Hey guys.


We went out to the desert today, and saw this huge plant.


----------



## Jacqui

Was it a road tripping kind of drive or a planned one?


----------



## sageharmon

Jacqui said:


> Was it a road tripping kind of drive or a planned one?


Off roading.


We also found a chuckwalla!


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> Apparently it's frap 30. I'm so tired I keep falling asleep.


What's frap 30 mean?


----------



## jaizei

tortadise said:


> What's frap 30 mean?



Like beer:30. But with coffee


----------



## Elohi

jaizei said:


> Like beer:30. But with coffee


Yep!


----------



## bouaboua

Beautiful setting for the wedding! 




Can you see the newly wedded?


----------



## Elohi

OMG I'm a mombie this morning. 
I need cooooooffffffeeeeee


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Noel and everybody! *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Jacqui *big waves back*


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Morning Noel and everybody! *waves*


Morning  *waves back*!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jacqui *big waves back*


Hello Noel


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff is gone back on the road.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Jeff is gone back on the road.


Awwww  Hope he's back soon.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Jeff is gone back on the road.


Oh, I hope he comes back soon


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello Noel


Hi there


----------



## AZtortMom

We just finished up meeting with peeps from the church for the wedding. One step closer with the wedding stuff


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Everyone on this side is in recovery mode from the wedding. And it's way HOT down here. This morning, I received a jowl shower from this guy;


Slobber in the corner of my mouth, corner of my eye and dog food in my ear on the other side!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I have all my wedding photos back! Picked favorites, did some editing on a few...now to figure out how best to share them with you guys!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> I have all my wedding photos back! Picked favorites, did some editing on a few...now to figure out how best to share them with you guys!


Start a wedding picture thread!


----------



## Kerryann

Sunday tort fun day. So much delicious stuff to eat but Betty eats rocks.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'll probably make an external album and share the link here. 90 pictures is a lot. Though I suppose you guys don't need all the family groupings, lol.


----------



## Elohi

Hey all. It's been a super busy day. Birthday party prep, birthday party festivities, and a major headache that isn't responding to meds. When little bitty wakes up it's off to the grocery store. Booooooooo. But I have some cool pics from the fun earlier. Oh and my older daughter with her crazy cat.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Elohi I hope you have a good vacuum! 

Anyone have tips on how to keep a tortoise from constantly flipping their water dish? I have a ceramic dish larger than she is but every day she flips it and moves it clear across the enclosure. I have tried burying it down with rocks around it but she still shoves it around like a football player. I want to give her constant access to water but at this rate she gets a drink in the morning and then goes without until the evening when I'm home.


----------



## AZtortMom

StarSapphire22 said:


> I have all my wedding photos back! Picked favorites, did some editing on a few...now to figure out how best to share them with you guys!


I loved the ones you shared so far on Facebook


----------



## StarSapphire22

AZtortMom said:


> I loved the ones you shared so far on Facebook


 
Those are what I'd be sharing here.


----------



## AZtortMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> Elohi I hope you have a good vacuum!
> 
> Anyone have tips on how to keep a tortoise from constantly flipping their water dish? I have a ceramic dish larger than she is but every day she flips it and moves it clear across the enclosure. I have tried burying it down with rocks around it but she still shoves it around like a football player. I want to give her constant access to water but at this rate she gets a drink in the morning and then goes without until the evening when I'm home.


I had that problem with my food bowl. I ended getting a much heavier and bigger ceramic dish. Moe couldn't move it around. I ended up burying it into the dirt some what. Yes, it took up some real estate in the enclosure but worth it. Hope that helps


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Elohi I hope you have a good vacuum!
> 
> Anyone have tips on how to keep a tortoise from constantly flipping their water dish? I have a ceramic dish larger than she is but every day she flips it and moves it clear across the enclosure. I have tried burying it down with rocks around it but she still shoves it around like a football player. I want to give her constant access to water but at this rate she gets a drink in the morning and then goes without until the evening when I'm home.


Neither of mine can flip theirs but they both put coir in them. Betty almost packs hers full some days. Henry gets his a little messy and half the time poops in it. I never worry that he doesn't poop enough. 
Here are a few more action shots from today. What is in that bush
Oh before I forget I got these garlic pickles tonight that are made local by a kosher company. It was like eating pickles garlic cloves. I think mike died he was so happy.


----------



## mike taylor

Well at the skate rink for another derby match . Hopefully they will win this one . Derby girls are tough!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I think this is what she does because she isn't eating Mazuri or free outside:


----------



## AZtortMom

That's great! My torts do that to their hides when we are too slow taking them outside. Love it!


----------



## lisa127

Out of curiosity, is there anyone close to the Ohio area that would be interested in adopting a box turtle or two that may need homes, along with a leopard gecko?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

lisa127 said:


> Out of curiosity, is there anyone close to the Ohio area that would be interested in adopting a box turtle or two that may need homes, along with a leopard gecko?


Frown face.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Anyone have tips on how to keep a tortoise from constantly flipping their water dish? .



Red Neck it all up. Using a 12"x12" tile, silicon the dish to the tile. Bury the tile in the substrate so it sits on the enclosure bottom. This will make it a pain for you to clean the dish in that you'll have to dig it up when you want to clean the dish, it will prevent your tortoise from being able to dump it. Hope this is a viable option for you.


----------



## bouaboua

This is call Opo squash.





Did my mother in-law have a green thumb or what?


----------



## Kerryann

lisa127 said:


> Out of curiosity, is there anyone close to the Ohio area that would be interested in adopting a box turtle or two that may need homes, along with a leopard gecko?


Where in Ohio? I'm in metro Detroit. I want a box turtle


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I may have to try that Ken. Although she might hurt herself ramming it if it suddenly doesn't budge! 

I really just want to have a large secure outdoor pen for her because I know she wants to be outside!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> We just finished up meeting with peeps from the church for the wedding. One step closer with the wedding stuff



Getting nervous yet?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Getting nervous yet?


A little. More about the fact it will come off ok that's all


----------



## StarSapphire22

Kerryann said:


> Where in Ohio? I'm in metro Detroit. I want a box turtle


 
Who doesn't?!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm just making the Facebook album public for a little while. Uploading those pictures to various places is taking forever.

So, @bouaboua @Cowboy_Ken  other non facebookers, here ya go.  https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/jessica.olk/albums/744250822288870/


----------



## mike taylor

Hells yeah we won!


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> A little. More about the fact it will come off ok that's all


Don't stress about it. Even if it's not perfect it will be perfect. I kept telling Kelly and myself "there is beauty in the imperfection" for her wedding. I also reminded her the crazy stuff is the memorable stuff that makes future laughs.
I had a hard time not stressing for her wedding and I about had a fit when the caterers brought the food in these new style warming trays instead of the old beautiful chafing dishes. I was the only one who noticed it and everyone else was just impressed with the how good the food was.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> Who doesn't?!


I know right. One was out at the zoo Saturday. He was super cute.


----------



## AZtortMom

I will remember that  I have a feeling it's going to go so fast I won't remember most of it  I will have to look at the pictures


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Hells yeah we won!


I'm watching colts vs broncos. Tomorrow night the lions play right by my office. The tigers also have a game tomorrow. If the red wings had a game tomorrow it would be the trifecta of traffic hell.


----------



## Kerryann

It tried to make me log in when I clicked the link. Do you have me on Facebook? I tried to quote Jessica and kept getting random posts.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Kerryann said:


> It tried to make me log in when I clicked the link. Do you have me on Facebook? I tried to quote Jessica and kept getting random posts.


 
Ummmm...I'm not sure!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Kerryann said:


> It tried to make me log in when I clicked the link. Do you have me on Facebook? I tried to quote Jessica and kept getting random posts.


 
Apparently we aren't friends!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I think I found the right Kerry and fixed that?


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> I think I found the right Kerry and fixed that?


Yay and the pics are awesome. You are so beautiful and the wedding was gorgeous.


----------



## Kerryann

Ooh funny story.. So I used to do Ozzie squats and he's 23 lbs. I have weights as heavy as him but he is such a sport. He never minded and actually liked the attention. Last week during kayaking I was squatting Cici in the water. She was fine. Today I was doing it at home over the bed and she was wiggling all around. I figured it was resistance.


----------



## tortadise

Gonna be a late night for me tonight. Torts are loving this almost full moon. Two reds laid eggs and now mo the leopard.


----------



## tortadise

Good thing I've got some corona in the greens fridge in one of the tortoise buildings. Hehe work is gonna suck mañana(<~~~~that's tomorrow in Spanish)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen and I boarded our first flight at 5:00 pm. Connecting flight was delayed…we just got home and it's pushing 1:00 am. Good thing we both took tomorrow off!


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen and I boarded our first flight at 5:00 pm. Connecting flight was delayed…we just got home and it's pushing 1:00 am. Good thing we both took tomorrow off!


Morning all  the weather here is awful! Raining cats and dogs. Horrible driving conditions. 75 percent of my coworkers are late today


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! The sun is shining and the heavy dew is just about dried off.


----------



## Jacqui

Sure are seeing a lot of deer lately. Last evening coming into the village, I stopped to let a doe and her fawn cross the road. The fawn has now lost his cute little spots.  Then coming out here last night to get online, I had a young buck showing off.


----------



## Jacqui

Noel, how are your fellow's injuries coming along?


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, glad you both made it home, even if a bit later then planned.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning tortoise people!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Mike!


----------



## lisa127

Kerryann said:


> Where in Ohio? I'm in metro Detroit. I want a box turtle


I sent you a pm.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Noel, how are your fellow's injuries coming along?


He's healing pretty well. Looks like he will be out of work for a week though.


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> He's healing pretty well. Looks like he will be out of work for a week though.



Tell him it's just a scratch and get back to work, lol. The bathrooms not going to finish itself you know. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

tortadise said:


> Good thing I've got some corona in the greens fridge in one of the tortoise buildings. Hehe work is gonna suck mañana(<~~~~that's tomorrow in Spanish)




Did you make it to work on time buddy? I wish I didn't live 3 hours away and work 2 jobs. If love to be there helping. Hopefully I can quit the second job after the new year and get my weekends back! 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortadise

tortdad said:


> Did you make it to work on time buddy? I wish I didn't live 3 hours away and work 2 jobs. If love to be there helping. Hopefully I can quit the second job after the new year and get my weekends back!
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)



Oh yeah. On time as usual. Not looking forward to the dump truck of mulch, dirt I'm gonna have to wheel barrel into the greenhouse tonight though. It's needed though. Tortoises are borderline needing to come in. Getting cool at night now with a dew. Some love it, but some need to come in. So gotta get the greenhouse wrapped up. I hear were gonna hit 50s the end of this week. So I'm on a very tight schedule. Uhhhhhhh I hate 50s. I'm sure it's still a million in Houston though? Haha
2 jobs? What for?


----------



## tortdad

tortadise said:


> Oh yeah. On time as usual. Not looking forward to the dump truck of mulch, dirt I'm gonna have to wheel barrel into the greenhouse tonight though. It's needed though. Tortoises are borderline needing to come in. Getting cool at night now with a dew. Some love it, but some need to come in. So gotta get the greenhouse wrapped up. I hear were gonna hit 50s the end of this week. So I'm on a very tight schedule. Uhhhhhhh I hate 50s. I'm sure it's still a million in Houston though? Haha
> 2 jobs? What for?



We're supposed to get the same cold front as you but not as bad. They're calling for 68 for a night low. My daughter just turned 16 last week and I want to get her a decent car and put her on the insurance. The only way for me to afford a car and her insurance (without making my pocket book have a **** attack) is to finish paying off her braces and a credit card or two. She just got her learners permit a month ago and has to have it 6 months before she gets her license so I took a second job working 2 evenings a week and both sat and sun so I can have it all paid off and get her a car for Christmas. I don't HAVE to have the second job but I don't want to go further into car payment debit to get her something nice so I'll just pay off a few bills to cover the $450 a month bump in insurance and save up about $5000 for a decent car. 



0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortadise

tortdad said:


> We're supposed to get the same cold front as you but not as bad. They're calling for 68 for a night low. My daughter just turned 16 last week and I want to get her a decent car and put her on the insurance. The only way for me to afford a car and her insurance (without making my pocket book have a **** attack) is to finish paying off her braces and a credit card or two. She just got her learners permit a month ago and has to have it 6 months before she gets her license so I took a second job working 2 evenings a week and both sat and sun so I can have it all paid off and get her a car for Christmas. I don't HAVE to have the second job but I don't want to go further into car payment debit to get her something nice so I'll just pay off a few bills to cover the $450 a month bump in insurance and save up about $5000 for a decent car.
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)



Yeah that's good. Being responsible. I don't have any credit cards. I have had some. They suck.


----------



## tortdad

tortadise said:


> Yeah that's good. Being responsible. I don't have any credit cards. I have had some. They suck.


I hate cc too but they'll be paid off my the end of the year, as well as her braces. I support a family of 6 (plus my older twin boys who don't live at home anymore... When they ask) so I need to have a few CC on hand for emergencies. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortadise

tortdad said:


> I hate cc too but they'll be paid off my the end of the year, as well as her braces. I support a family of 6 (plus my older twin boys who don't live at home anymore... When they ask) so I need to have a few CC on hand for emergencies.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)



That's a lot of people to take care of.
Yeah I just have shelled kids so don't need anything like that.


----------



## mike taylor

I bet you have more cost to keep shelled kids . Haha


----------



## lisa127

tortdad said:


> We're supposed to get the same cold front as you but not as bad. They're calling for 68 for a night low. My daughter just turned 16 last week and I want to get her a decent car and put her on the insurance. The only way for me to afford a car and her insurance (without making my pocket book have a **** attack) is to finish paying off her braces and a credit card or two. She just got her learners permit a month ago and has to have it 6 months before she gets her license so I took a second job working 2 evenings a week and both sat and sun so I can have it all paid off and get her a car for Christmas. I don't HAVE to have the second job but I don't want to go further into car payment debit to get her something nice so I'll just pay off a few bills to cover the $450 a month bump in insurance and save up about $5000 for a decent car.
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


My daughters were so deprived.


----------



## mike taylor

You Kevin are a true man! Work two jobs to take care of yourself and kids an do what you have to do to help yourself and not take the easy out . USA government


----------



## tortdad

I love my shelled kids. Don't forget I'm looking for more reds or yellows. My wife had one of our Redfoot our showing him off to some company and I over heard her tell them that she's never had a pet that she's been so in love with. She's had cats, dogs and birds but I guess she never really cared if they were there or not. Also my son who just turned 4 is the first one to correct people. "They're tortoises, not turtles" 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortadise

mike taylor said:


> I bet you have more cost to keep shelled kids . Haha


Haha. Well yeah probably. I'm always draining the pay checks when they come in. It's easy to figure how much I spend on them too. My work pays for my gas, my truck is paid off, my house is rented, my phone is paid by work. So yeah car insurance and food is all I pay for myself. About 500 a month on myself and the rest is all tortoises. So yeah haha I guess I do spend way more on the shelled kids than the humanoid kids. Man I do spend a lot of money on them now up that I put it into perspective.


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Tell him it's just a scratch and get back to work, lol. The bathrooms not going to finish itself you know.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


I did


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> You Kevin are a true man! Work two jobs to take care of yourself and kids an do what you have to do to help yourself and not take the easy out . USA government



I work hard at being a dad too my daughter and her 12 year old brother are my step children so I have to out in extra work with them because their biological dad walked away from them too not just their mom. 

I could file for disability if I wanted too but I'd rather work. I was in a nasty motorcycle accident in 2007 broke my back, crushed my pelvis foot and wrist. I broke a much of ribs and some vertebra too. I spent 6 months flat on my back then another 6 learning to walk again. I've had 24 surgeries to put me back together but I still work construction and get stuff done. I don't need or want Uncle Sam doing anything for me, I take care of my own. 




0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

tortadise said:


> Haha. Well yeah probably. I'm always draining the pay checks when they come in. It's easy to figure how much I spend on them too. My work pays for my gas, my truck is paid off, my house is rented, my phone is paid by work. So yeah car insurance and food is all I pay for myself. About 500 a month on myself and the rest is all tortoises. So yeah haha I guess I do spend way more on the shelled kids than the humanoid kids. Man I do spend a lot of money on them now up that I put it into perspective.




I could save you a few bucks each month if you'd just send me a few more torts :whistle: 
Less food to feed and all  


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## mike taylor

I second that! Haha


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I did



And yet he is still going to marry you.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Yeah that's good. Being responsible. I don't have any credit cards. I have had some. They suck.



They are such a horrible and easy trap to fall into.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I work hard at being a dad too my daughter and her 12 year old brother are my step children so I have to out in extra work with them because their biological dad walked away from them too not just their mom.
> 
> I could file for disability if I wanted too but I'd rather work. I was in a nasty motorcycle accident in 2007 broke my back, crushed my pelvis foot and wrist. I broke a much of ribs and some vertebra too. I spent 6 months flat on my back then another 6 learning to walk again. I've had 24 surgeries to put me back together but I still work construction and get stuff done. I don't need or want Uncle Sam doing anything for me, I take care of my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Its people like you that inspire me!


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> They are such a horrible and easy trap to fall into.


 yeah they are. I had one when I was building my first greenhouse like 9 years ago. paid way over the minimum balance and one day they decided. ?Jeeze this customer is paying way over the minimum, lets raise his minimum payment from 78 to 980 buck". Didn't work keeping me in there trap. So ridiculous how they pin down there customers just to make interest.


----------



## sageharmon

Good morning guys.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sageharmon said:


> Good morning guys.


Good morning


----------



## sageharmon

AbdullaAli said:


> Good morning


What's up?


----------



## Abdulla6169

sageharmon said:


> What's up?


Everything is good. My tortoise escaped from his enclosure 3 times today... I finally figured out what was wrong  Everything OK in America? Its 7:55 pm here, so Im feeling kind of tired.


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Its people like you that inspire me!



Don't let me inspire you. All I do is what any husband and father is supposed to do, it's called being a man and not a D-bag loser. Let someone better than me inspire you


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So here are some pictures of Laura the galopogus. She's a sweet girl but did walk over and casually bite my nephews big toe making it bleed!





It was solid too hot, everyone else was hiding out from the sun!


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Everything is good. My tortoise escaped from his enclosure 3 times today... I finally figured out what was wrong  Everything OK in America? Its 7:55 pm here, so Im feeling kind of tired.



Glad you found his escape route!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Latest post 4 hours ago? Where is everyone?


----------



## Rob.harmon

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Latest post 4 hours ago? Where is everyone?


Ew just got blood drawn-___- 
I hate getting my blood drawn


----------



## bouaboua

We are busy soaking our babies Ken!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So here are some pictures of Laura the galopogus. She's a sweet girl but did walk over and casually bite my nephews big toe making it bleed!
> View attachment 95120
> 
> View attachment 95121
> View attachment 95122
> 
> It was solid too hot, everyone else was hiding out from the sun!


How much is this sweet girl weight?? And how old is she?? May I ask? I know that my question may not be politically correct!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Steven, for reasons not known to me, the picture you posted was taking very long to show up on my phone. I've yet to actually see it as a matter of fact. Today, I took two of the babies with me when I went to town. Had to show them off to shop employees I'd shown pictures to. I brought the pharmacy to a complete stop while everyone from the drive up dispenser gal to the pharmacist stopped what they were doing to ooh and aww over how cute they are. Lots of fun.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Laura is around 400 lbs now. She has grown very much in two years from when I saw her last. In regard to her age, I have no idea. No way I'd ask such a question. Lol.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven, for reasons not known to me, the picture you posted was taking very long to show up on my phone. I've yet to actually see it as a matter of fact. Today, I took two of the babies with me when I went to town. Had to show them off to shop employees I'd shown pictures to. I brought the pharmacy to a complete stop while everyone from the drive up dispenser gal to the pharmacist stopped what they were doing to ooh and aww over how cute they are. Lots of fun.


You hold up the pharmacy not by a gun but two cute tortoise. 

Good way to getting popular! ! ! !! 

Maybe the photo size are just too big, Let me re-size and try again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The odd thing with the picture; when I finished my long-winded post, the picture was there.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Laura is around 400 lbs now. She has grown very much in two years from when I saw her last. In regard to her age, I have no idea. No way I'd ask such a question. Lol.


Sorry that I have to ask. But one thing for sure that what ever how old is she, she is a such fair lady! 

Specially when she go after your toe! ! ! HahahahahA !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

One of the relatives was afraid of the tortoises. She said that just proved they are pure evil. Lol.


----------



## bouaboua

Well! ! ! 

They are evil some time. Look how poison they are. Worse then the illegal drug. You know how severe are the withdraw. Right?


----------



## Elohi

Ooooooooo Laura is awesome!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I solved the water dish issue. Her last dish was a 8" saucer so I got a ceramic 16" saucer. It takes up a third her temporary tub but that means she can't get leverage. Hopefully she doesn't flip herself in it... The tort sitter is only able to stop by every other day. At least it's shallow enough she won't drown and I put it as far from the heat source as I can just in case.


----------



## tortdad

Good evening my tort family!


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Ooooooooo Laura is awesome!


She truly is a remarkable girl. My nephew had plenty of other tortoises, but do in part to the rarity of them in private collections, we decided it best for me not to include them on a public forum. Well that and his South African Leo's all were really not liking the afternoon sun. Lol.


----------



## mike taylor

Man that truly is an awesome tortoise Ken . One-day I'll have one here at Double T Farm . How you like that name Ken?
(Turtle&Tortoise farm)


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Latest post 4 hours ago? Where is everyone?



Out doing yardwork.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> (Turtle&Tortoise farm)


Well our Double K Ranch is based off Ken & Karen, or Karen & Ken depending on if I've been good or not. Hahaha.


----------



## Jacqui

I go with Karen and Ken, then.


----------



## mike taylor

I second that! Ken good boy I think not . Haha


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Good evening my tort family!
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Evening


----------



## tortdad

It's about to be my bedtime. I leave for work at 5:30am tomorrow and won't get home until 11:15pm


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> It's about to be my bedtime. I leave for work at 5:30am tomorrow and won't get home until 11:15pm
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Have a good rest


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ew... I only work from 8-4:30. But tomorrow is my last day before I get a week "vacation" to visit family in Oregon. Shame we're scheduled basically 24/7 to be some place for some event or another so it won't feel much like a vacation. 

I need to clean house and pack. Wheeee


----------



## tortdad

I work those hours twice a week. Have fun on your vacation. Try to have some unplugged non scheduled time to just relax  


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## mike taylor

Man I almost have 5000 post! Do I get a cookie?


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Man I almost have 5000 post! Do I get a cookie?


You get a mazuri pellet.


----------



## mike taylor

Scooby Snack?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> I need to clean house and pack. Wheeee


Something that's always great to come home to are clean sheets on your own bed. Half way home yesterday, Karen pointed out that we've clean sheets on the bed to crawl into. It made all the difference.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> One of the relatives was afraid of the tortoises. She said that just proved they are pure evil. Lol.


What?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> What?


IKR? She seemed fairly adamant about, too!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> IKR? She seemed fairly adamant about, too!


Such a weird hatred. Little shelled friends are the best.

My little tiger barb jaws died today. We buried him. RIP jaws.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Man I almost have 5000 post! Do I get a cookie?


You will get a big kiss from Josh...............hahahahah!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> Such a weird hatred. Little shelled friends are the best.
> 
> My little tiger barb jaws died today. We buried him. RIP jaws.



Sorry to hear that.....


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


> You will get a big kiss from Josh...............hahahahah!!!


No thanks Steven! A hi five will do just fine .


----------



## mike taylor

Thats alright I found a toad at work and showed it to a six foot 250 lbs grown man and he was scared to death of it . I was like really.


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Thats alright I found a toad at work and showed it to a six foot 250 lbs grown man and he was scared to death of it . I was like really.


HAHAHAHAHA oh boy. :eye roll:
:eye roll:
:eye rolls:
:rolls eyes:
:roll eyes:
One of these damn things will work eventually... The app doesn't have the icons...


----------



## Elohi

Well wtf, none of them worked.


----------



## Elohi




----------



## bouaboua

Good night! !

Time to hit the sack, I'm tired for doing nothing all day. Good night!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning everyone! My alarm is to wake up to music. I really had no idea what it was this morning. 5 days off, and I didn't think it would be so rough. Give me strength to make it through the day.


----------



## tortdad

Coffee ken, drink mad amounts of coffee. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> HAHAHAHAHA oh boy. :eye roll:
> :eyeroll:
> :eyerolls:
> :rollseyes:
> 
> One of these damn things will work eventually... The app doesn't have the icons...


 
You've got to remove the spaces. I edited yours to see which one works


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> Coffee ken, drink mad amounts of coffee.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 Trust me, that I am, that I am!!!


----------



## Elohi

Good morning everyone. I had a rough start but I think the day is going to be ok. My teenager decided to give me some exasperated attitude this morning after acting like a big incompetent infant. I really wish he wouldn't act like his dad, he really is too good of a kid to start acting like his dad 
He upset me so bad I stormed off and cried. He was ignoring me while I was trying to show him how to do something he was struggling to do on his own. And when he finally acknowledged I was speaking to him he shook his hands and me, stiffened up, and gave me a "wtf do you want?!" look. Yeah, that didn't come through to me so well. It really upset me. Mind you, he is bigger than I am now at 13. I barked, don't you shake your hands and me and I left the room before I completely lost my ****. 
-sigh-
He has aspergers so I will really need to talk to him about how his body language and reactions can get him in just as much trouble as his choice of words. I was in no state to explain that this morning, I was far too pissed.


----------



## lisa127

At the age of 13, the attitudes are just beginning. That is for any teenager. For one with aspergers it must be very difficult as I imagine they get frustrated in trying to express themselves. Which in turn might make the attitude all the more??


Elohi said:


> Good morning everyone. I had a rough start but I think the day is going to be ok. My teenager decided to give me some exasperated attitude this morning after acting like a big incompetent infant. I really wish he wouldn't act like his dad, he really is too good of a kid to start acting like his dad
> He upset me so bad I stormed off and cried. He was ignoring me while I was trying to show him how to do something he was struggling to do on his own. And when he finally acknowledged I was speaking to him he shook his hands and me, stiffened up, and gave me a "wtf do you want?!" look. Yeah, that didn't come through to me so well. It really upset me. Mind you, he is bigger than I am now at 13. I barked, don't you shake your hands and me and I left the room before I completely lost my ****.
> -sigh-
> He has aspergers so I will really need to talk to him about how his body language and reactions can get him in just as much trouble as his choice of words. I was in no state to explain that this morning, I was far too pissed.


----------



## mike taylor

Well I'm melting in the sun! It is hooooooooooot!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO friend. 

Good Morning! ! ! ! ! ! !!


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO friend.
> 
> Good Morning! ! ! ! ! ! !!


 Good morning Steven  Have an amazing day! ! !


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning everyone! My alarm is to wake up to music. I really had no idea what it was this morning. 5 days off, and I didn't think it would be so rough. Give me strength to make it through the day.


 If a song is my alarm, I'll end up hating it


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Good morning everyone. I had a rough start but I think the day is going to be ok. My teenager decided to give me some exasperated attitude this morning after acting like a big incompetent infant. I really wish he wouldn't act like his dad, he really is too good of a kid to start acting like his dad
> He upset me so bad I stormed off and cried. He was ignoring me while I was trying to show him how to do something he was struggling to do on his own. And when he finally acknowledged I was speaking to him he shook his hands and me, stiffened up, and gave me a "wtf do you want?!" look. Yeah, that didn't come through to me so well. It really upset me. Mind you, he is bigger than I am now at 13. I barked, don't you shake your hands and me and I left the room before I completely lost my ****.
> -sigh-
> He has aspergers so I will really need to talk to him about how his body language and reactions can get him in just as much trouble as his choice of words. I was in no state to explain that this morning, I was far too pissed.


 I hope everything is better soon... Just spend sometime with the tortoises, try to calm yourself a little. I know it's a disgusting feeling you get after things like this. It is an impossible feeling to deal with, especially when it deals with people this close to you


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> You've got to remove the spaces. I edited yours to see which one works
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 This is becuase the iPhone adds the spaces automatically (if you use auto-correct)...


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Good morning Steven  Have an amazing day! ! !


Thank you my Friend. You do the same! ! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## mike taylor

Good day!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## mike taylor

I'm at home! I work from 7:30 /4:00.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

6-5 here. Last break of the day. Might bust out any minute now though…


----------



## bouaboua

Good afternoon. Seating outside watching my wife soaking those baby tortoises. 

I think I need a nap.............


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good afternoon. Seating outside watching my wife soaking those baby tortoises.
> 
> I think I need a nap.............


I love naps


----------



## mike taylor

Me too! But my wife doesn't like me to take naps . Hummm why you ladies not let cavemen take nap?


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Me too! But my wife doesn't like me to take naps . Hummm why you ladies not let cavemen take nap?


Oh I do! I let mine sleep as much as he wants


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For me, I would love to take a nap when I get home from work. Unfortunately, I wake up grumpy, so I don't. In that I work work 55 hr weeks, Saturday is a wash out as I'm usually in recovery mode. Taking a nap on Sunday is just more fuel for and already unproductive and unmotivated caveman here at the cave. 
I envy Karen, she can take a 25 min. nap and be good as new. Not me. I want a two-three hour nap and I go to sleep. I prefer those 2-5 min. nod-offs watching tv. Then I'm refreshed, and not grumpy towards my honey.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Me too! But my wife doesn't like me to take naps . Hummm why you ladies not let cavemen take nap?


You have to have your wife to talk to my wife. 

My wife encouraging me to take a nap. If I'm not, she will be upset.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> You have to have your wife to talk to my wife.
> 
> My wife encouraging me to take a nap. If I'm not, she will be upset.


You, Steven, are a fortunate caveman indeed!


----------



## bouaboua

I have to take a nap on my couch with my TV on. Soon as you turn-off the TV, I cannot sleep anymore. I fall asleep much faster with TV on. 

Hahaha....Is this just me???????


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> I have to take a nap on my couch with my TV on. Soon as you turn-off the TV, I cannot sleep anymore. I fall asleep much faster with TV on.
> 
> Hahaha....Is this just me???????


This is me as well. But I sit up. I can't lye down.


----------



## AZtortMom

I fall asleep with the tv on but can't sleep with it on, weird, huh?


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You, Steven, are a fortunate caveman indeed!


Yep! ! ! 

I'm that fortunate bastard.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> I fall asleep with the tv on but can't sleep with it on, weird, huh?


Karen will turn the tv off just for a laugh. I wake up as soon as it's off.


----------



## bouaboua

How funny!! 

Can you tell how we use our TV??


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen will turn the tv off just for a laugh. I wake up as soon as it's off.


I can see how much Karen loves you.............Hahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Yep! ! !
> 
> I'm that fortunate bastard.


You shall now be referred to as Peking Man. Oldest found I believe.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> I can see how much Karen loves you.............Hahahahahaha!!!!


 Karen knows I love her more and more everyday, right?


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> Sorry to hear that.....


Thanks he was a little fish with a big personality.


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Me too! But my wife doesn't like me to take naps . Hummm why you ladies not let cavemen take nap?


I love naps.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Karen knows I love her more and more everyday, right?


I'll be sure to let her know. I think she's bomb.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I want a sign for my porch. 
NOTICE 
THIS IS A DRAMA FREE ZONE
BRING DRAMA, AND YOU WILL BE 
REMOVED FROM THE PROPERTY !

Not for any particular reason, just saying.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I want a sign for my porch.
> NOTICE
> THIS IS A DRAMA FREE ZONE
> BRING DRAMA, AND YOU WILL BE
> REMOVED FROM THE PROPERTY !
> 
> Not for any particular reason, just saying.


Who was dramaing on your porch?


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> How funny!!
> 
> Can you tell how we use our TV??


I listen to TV since I can't watch it very well.


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> I listen to TV since I can't watch it very well.


Why??? 

How come?


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> If a song is my alarm, I'll end up hating it


Yea like I hate my husbands rooster alarm. My husband said that this new jawbone thingy wakes you up when you are lightest sleeping so you wake up better. I kind of want that.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> Why???
> 
> How come?


I get visual motion sickness.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I want a sign for my porch.
> NOTICE
> THIS IS A DRAMA FREE ZONE
> BRING DRAMA, AND YOU WILL BE
> REMOVED FROM THE PROPERTY !
> 
> Not for any particular reason, just saying.



How about I bring some Coors to help you dream??


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> I get visual motion sickness.


So the TV have to be large enough to counter the motion sickness??


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> I get visual motion sickness.


And you have to be the driver where ever you in the car?? 

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that. But on the other hand, you are not missing much.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Weekend wedding drama. We decided we want our place to just be a drama free zone.


----------



## bouaboua

Drama...............Of cause. I miss read it. 

I will not blame you.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey Ken hows the tortoise with no eyes doing?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Hey Ken hows the tortoise with no eyes doing?


Has eaten on his own a few times. I'm pleased with the progress.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For me, I would love to take a nap when I get home from work. Unfortunately, I wake up grumpy, so I don't. In that I work work 55 hr weeks, Saturday is a wash out as I'm usually in recovery mode. Taking a nap on Sunday is just more fuel for and already unproductive and unmotivated caveman here at the cave.
> I envy Karen, she can take a 25 min. nap and be good as new. Not me. I want a two-three hour nap and I go to sleep. I prefer those 2-5 min. nod-offs watching tv. Then I'm refreshed, and not grumpy towards my honey.


This is exactly how I am. I'm a groggy grump if I take a nap that isn't a full sleep cycle of 3+ hrs. I'm also a sleep drunk. Sometimes when I wake up at night and try to walk to the bathroom I stumble all over the place and have even walked into walls because I missed the doorway. 
It doesn't happen often but sleep drunk happens often enough to be a "thing".


----------



## Elohi

I've been having a rough few days with my heart acting up. Major bummer.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I've been having a rough few days with my heart acting up. Major bummer.


Sorry on the heart thing. I've no clue as to any predictors or preventatives. I'm not a doctor, but I play one on tv. 
As for sleep drunk, right there with ya. My bathroom door is all of 6 feet from my side of the bed, yet at 1:00 am I run into the wall with my shoulder. Often, I wake up with “mystery bruises".


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm down now. If I go to bed now I get 7 hrs I think. No wait…6. Ugh.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Found this little guy have not seen one in a while.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 95322
> 
> 
> Found this little guy have not seen one in a while.


That's a pregnant female.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

How can you tell, Mike?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 95322
> 
> 
> Found this little guy have not seen one in a while.


That's the creature of nightmares!! One that size started my broken friendship with insects. (Remember my willow tree/mantis story?) LOL YIKES!


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Has eaten on his own a few times. I'm pleased with the progress.


 I'm off here more than usual due to school and catching up rather badly, but I did see the tort with no eyes so I'm glad he's doing well


----------



## tortdad

What up everybody 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> What up everybody
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 The sky


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> What up everybody
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 Well I've been uuber busy at school taking 7 classes and miss all my friends here!! Oh and i'm at work (... I mean i'm totally not at work goofing off...)


----------



## smarch

I got my rook pierced over the weekend!  I've wanted it for over a year and finally did it!





for those who don't know what one its the one above the opening of my ear where theres the fold of cartilage (the darker metal curved bar earring) let me tell you... it hurt A LOT! theres so much cartilage I felt/heard it go through it all! glad I only wanted the one side done!


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> I got my rook pierced over the weekend!  I've wanted it for over a year and finally did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those who don't know what one its the one above the opening of my ear where theres the fold of cartilage (the darker metal curved bar earring) let me tell you... it hurt A LOT! theres so much cartilage I felt/heard it go through it all! glad I only wanted the one side done!


All of them except the lobe ones look like they hurt!!


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> All of them except the lobe ones look like they hurt!!


 I had to think of which ear I had it in for what piercings were there haha. Actually as for pain not really. The lobes all hurt because they were done with a piercing gun and those really hurt in my opinion. The cartilage one up top was also done with a piercing gun, only stung a little like the lobe ones but was harder to sleep on. Stretching the lobes was just annoying. And the tragus (little flap at the front opening of the ear) was actually the least painful piercing ever, it didn't hurt at all. This rook though ouch is right like extremely painful there's so much cartilage, it hurt worse than my nipple piercing! I love it but holy ouch I'd warn people about the pain!


----------



## lisa127

I cannot stand even conventional jewelry. I'd love to wear it, but I can't stand anything on me/touching me. When I was young I wore tons of rings on every finger. Now I can't stand to wear any rings. My ears are pierced but I can't stand to wear those either. I'm just ultra sensitive now I guess.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I've been having a rough few days with my heart acting up. Major bummer.



Very sorry to read this.


----------



## smarch

I love piercings and love all the earrings, but basically never change them, since I like all I wear, only thing that changes sometimes are my green tunnels, sometimes I have shiney teal ones sometimes blue. other the only jewelry I wear is a ring from my grammy and my gramin vivofit fitness tracker bracelet. And sometimes a hematite necklace my mum got me. I hate having to take out/change/pick out jewelry so I don't. And I play with my piercings lol so they don't bug me at all right now at least


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I've been having a rough few days with my heart acting up. Major bummer.


Hope you feel better soon, I get a really heavy heart when I'm sleep deprived. Sometimes its bad enough for my arms to start pulsating with my heart. I understand how bad it feels .


----------



## smarch

sometimes, and I doubt this is healthy at all, I'll be sitting and my heart will flutter and i'll feel like I have to cough. Its weird but I guess its nowhere near people having it act up.  I can imagine how scary I can be!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Found this little guy have not seen one in a while.



I could send you some. lol We have a ton of those guys. I feel so bad when I am mowing and they get in my way. I avoid some, but some get mowed.  I put my hand onto a fence post the other day, to help with balance as I am leaning over scrapping paint and put my hands down on one. I have good reactions, so he was fine. He may be the sa


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I could send you some. lol We have a ton of those guys. I feel so bad when I am mowing and they get in my way. I avoid some, but some get mowed.  I put my hand onto a fence post the other day, to help with balance as I am leaning over scrapping paint and put my hands down on one. I have good reactions, so he was fine. He may be the sa


 And ive never even seen one! I'm jealous!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> sometimes, and I doubt this is healthy at all, I'll be sitting and my heart will flutter and i'll feel like I have to cough. Its weird but I guess its nowhere near people having it act up.  I can imagine how scary I can be!


I think thats exhaustion with me, stress+staying up late+waking up early gives me some condition... I inherited it. At least it tells me I'm tired ...


----------



## Jacqui

I never took time to even wonder about what parts of the country might have them. My favorite story of them was the fall my children brought a couple of egg cases into the house. They were completely forgotten until the spring day I went past the dining room table and there were dozens of them running all over. So very tiny and cute, but hard to try to round up.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone



Morning Noel! Did you have any problems from the rain the other day? (if this has already been covered, sorry I am a day behind in reading chat)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I live in California once in a while i find one.


----------



## Jacqui

It's another overcast rainy, cool day here.  I know I am never satisfied, it's either too hot or too wet or too cold. lol Speaking of cold, I saw yesterday where our temps Friday night might be only the upper 30s.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I think thats exhaustion with me, stress+staying up late+waking up early gives me some condition... I inherited it. At least it tells me I'm tired ...


 usually it happens at night for me on a day I had regular coffee (although the coffee part is the sometimes thing) My mum found out when she goes to do heart tests (heart disease is in the family, my grandpa had 2 heart attacks and survived both) so she has tests every so often to keep a close eye on her heart, and if she thinks about it too much her heart kinda flutters/skips a beat, and then has to explain she thought too hard haha. 
but because of the history I always worry about anything silly happening


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I never took time to even wonder about what parts of the country might have them. My favorite story of them was the fall my children brought a couple of egg cases into the house. They were completely forgotten until the spring day I went past the dining room table and there were dozens of them running all over. So very tiny and cute, but hard to try to round up.


 While it was probably adorable to play baby-mantis-round-up I probably would have got creeped out. Insects don't bother me... unless there's a lot of them


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning Noel! Did you have any problems from the rain the other day? (if this has already been covered, sorry I am a day behind in reading chat)


Morning  
We had a lake in the outdoor enclosure and our garage had some flooding and the side yard flooding, but that's it. Our neighbors didn't fair so well though


----------



## Abdulla6169

People in other countries should be glad it rains. Then next rime it rains Ill just stand there, in the rain. I love the rain...


----------



## smarch

I love the smell of pavement at the very start of rain  mmmm just thinking about it!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I love the smell of pavement at the very start of rain  mmmm just thinking about it!


I love the smell of earth when it rains ... I probably wont like pavment during rain, since its those artificial smells I don't like


----------



## smarch

Its hard to explain the smell but its a more natural smell than i'd expect, it's only when its first getting wet though, its like an earthy-like smell... wow i'm realizing I cant explain the smell at all haha! I like the smell of our yard when it rains too that is a nice natural cool earthy smell I could live in!


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> I love the smell of earth when it rains ... I probably wont like pavment during rain, since its those artificial smells I don't like


Yep!!!

Me too.


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> People in other countries should be glad it rains. Then next rime it rains Ill just stand there, in the rain. I love the rain...


California need lots rain, we have severe drought this year, it is not even funny. Lots city formed water wasting "police" to patrol the street/neighborhood to find, to fine the people that have leaking pipe or over watering their garden.........

We need rain! ! ! !! !


----------



## bouaboua

And...............

Good Morning you all. May everyone have a dandy day!!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> California need lots rain, we have severe drought this year, it is not even funny. Lots city formed water wasting "police" to patrol the street/neighborhood to find, to fine the people that have leaking pipe or over watering their garden.........
> 
> We need rain! ! ! !! !


The internet says the UAE gets about 6 in of rain a year... Almost all tap water is from desalinated water (or in some instances wells). Most water is used for gardens and parks. Mainly because plants need lots of water when summer highs are usually at 104 F (they can reach 122 F sometimes) more efficient watering systems should be used...
Edit: The drought in California is pretty bad. Here sometimes artificial rains are made... Thats probably not an option since it costs a staggering 11 million dollars.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> And...............
> 
> Good Morning you all. May everyone have a dandy day!!!!!


Morning Steven !


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> The internet says the UAE gets about 6 in of rain a year... Almost all tap water is from desalinated water (or in some instances wells). Most water is used for gardens and parks. Mainly because plants need lots of water when summer highs are usually at 104 F (they can reach 122 F sometimes) more efficient watering systems should be used...
> Edit: The drought in California is pretty bad. Here sometimes artificial rains are made... Thats probably not an option since it costs a staggering 11 million dollars.




Water sure are not come cheap. There for: Don't waste water! ! ! ! !


----------



## Elohi

We too are in a drought in parts of (most) of Texas. Our aquifer is always low and the water police drive around looking for people watering on days they aren't supposed to. We don't water our lawn at all but I do water my various potted plants and the two 3x6 pens but that's it. 

Our water bill shows our usage levels per month and tells us that we use way less than half of what our neighbors use. I think that may be because we do not have a sprinkler system and don't water out lawn.


----------



## Eric Phillips

Hello All! I am a new----er---ish member from the Buckeye State. I sure hope many of you do get some rain. We finally are getting an all day rain here in Ohio. Gotta love Ohio weather 85 yesterday and 65 tomorrow. Well, look forward to meeting many of you on here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Eric, good to have you join us here on the Chat thread!


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Eric: Welcome to join the "nothing better to do" thread. But we LOVE IT! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Thankfully our skies cleared up and the sun came out.


----------



## Jacqui

*waves* to the new kid on the block.


----------



## AZtortMom

Eric Phillips said:


> Hello All! I am a new----er---ish member from the Buckeye State. I sure hope many of you do get some rain. We finally are getting an all day rain here in Ohio. Gotta love Ohio weather 85 yesterday and 65 tomorrow. Well, look forward to meeting many of you on here.


Welcome! *waves*


----------



## Eric Phillips

Thank you Yvonne! I appreciate the warm hospitality


----------



## AZtortMom

We are trying bridesmaid dresses here


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> We are trying bridesmaid dresses here



Oh I bet your guy is looking great in his dress!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Hello Eric: Welcome to join the "nothing better to do" thread. But we LOVE IT! ! ! !



Speak for yourself, I always have other things to do (and some might be called better things). This is where I come for the fun stuff in life.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Speak for yourself, I always have other things to do (and some might be called better things). This is where I come for the fun stuff in life.


You know I'm just kidding. 

We all taking this thread very seriously. 

We help the down and outs, blind and lame.....Maybe not the blind and lame, Sorry. But fun for sure!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Oh I bet your guy is looking great in his dress!


Oh yes!


----------



## Eric Phillips

Well I guess I can't be helped then! But I can lick my own back and I taught myself to walk backwards does that count? Lol


----------



## bouaboua

Eric Phillips said:


> Well I guess I can't be helped then! But I can lick my own back and I taught myself to walk backwards does that count? Lol


You can do that??

You will be the staff member soon I will say................! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Elohi

Good evening y'all!


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> Good evening y'all!


Hi how are you doing?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Eric Phillips said:


> Well I guess I can't be helped then! But I can lick my own back and I taught myself to walk backwards does that count? Lol


Welcome Eric. I pass on giving medical advice, preferring to say, “I'm not a doctor, but I play one on T. V."
If you need any red-neckery advice though, Mike and I would be your go to guys! Mike, I'm sure will be along at some point here. If you can't fix it with duct tape, you're trying too hard.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And hi-ya everyone. Monica, better today?


----------



## Jacqui

Eric Phillips said:


> Well I guess I can't be helped then! But I can lick my own back and I taught myself to walk backwards does that count? Lol



Lick your own back, huh?


----------



## Jacqui

... waiting to hear Monica's reply....


----------



## Elohi

AZtortMom said:


> Hi how are you doing?


Doing ok. Really tired though. About to head to bed.


----------



## mike taylor

Well I'm in big trouble! I co signed for my boy a Harley . The wife is pissed off . He would've found away of getting one anyway . The way I see it is at least its half mine if he gets stupid on it . Then I can somewhat control it . He has had motor cycles since he waa 4 1/2. So its not like he doesn't know what he's doing . He would ride mine from time to time . So I'm in deep poop tonight .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Doing ok. Really tired though. About to head to bed.


Early bird gets worms. Wait…that's not it…


----------



## Elohi

Thanks y'all.  
It's been mostly stable today I just fatigue really quickly and am generally super tired after having a day of issues, like I've been having. But I'm alive and about to go check on my shell babies one last time for the night.


----------



## Jacqui

Alive is good!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did y'all see my post about the up coming webinar?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Webinar…now that's a fun word for me to start using out of context.


----------



## Jacqui

I was trying to get my daughter to pick me up a new bottle of liquid calcium at work (the local Vet Supply place), but it seems they have stopped carrying it.  Darn now I have to figure out a new place to find it.  I like to add it to soaks of hatchlings with soft shells and my last bottle had gotten really old, so I trashed it.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did y'all see my post about the up coming webinar?



I did.


----------



## mike taylor

What is a webinar?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Thanks y'all.
> It's been mostly stable today I just fatigue really quickly and am generally super tired after having a day of issues, like I've been having. But I'm alive and about to go check on my shell babies one last time for the night.


Hearts? Heck fire Monica, you know how we ins feel about you!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> What is a webinar?


I think it's like a bikini, but you wear it while running through spider webs.


----------



## Elohi

I just switched the chamber to nighttime mode and a black light blew. Thankfully I had spares!
I keep meaning to get another Che to get rid of the black light. DERP.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Up north, we spell ceramic with a C not an S. Just caying.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think it's like a bikini, but you wear it while running through spider webs.


Yeah right I'm not that stupid .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yeah right I'm not that stupid .



But did it make you grin and shake your head?


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> But did it make you grin and shake your head?


Yes it sure did . Did you guys see my post about the Harley? Need some advice to get out of trouble .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Yes it sure did . Did you guys see my post about the Harley? Need some advice to get out of trouble .


Take a nap…


----------



## mike taylor

Hell no! Then it will be easier to shoot me with my own gun .


----------



## Elohi

I have no advice mike lol. Just sleep with one eye open for a while hehehe


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> I have no advice mike lol. Just sleep with one eye open for a whole hehehe


Oh wait, maybe that is actually advice.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Oh wait, maybe that is actually advice.


Yup. Kinda blew that one…


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> So the TV have to be large enough to counter the motion sickness??


125 inches is the theater screen.  no dice


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> And you have to be the driver where ever you in the car??
> 
> Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that. But on the other hand, you are not missing much.


No it's only visual. I close my eyes if mike drives crazy.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yup. Kinda blew that one…


Oh shhhhush, I'm tired.


----------



## mike taylor

Well thanks anyways . I hate being in trouble .


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Very sorry to read this.


Me too


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> I think thats exhaustion with me, stress+staying up late+waking up early gives me some condition... I inherited it. At least it tells me I'm tired ...


Chamomile tea, honey, and coconut milk helps me loser stress to sleep. I'm an insomniac too.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> It's another overcast rainy, cool day here.  I know I am never satisfied, it's either too hot or too wet or too cold. lol Speaking of cold, I saw yesterday where our temps Friday night might be only the upper 30s.


We got stormmeggeddon today and schools were canceled due to rain


----------



## Kerryann

Eric Phillips said:


> Hello All! I am a new----er---ish member from the Buckeye State. I sure hope many of you do get some rain. We finally are getting an all day rain here in Ohio. Gotta love Ohio weather 85 yesterday and 65 tomorrow. Well, look forward to meeting many of you on here.


Hi Eric


----------



## mike taylor

Well where did you guys go? The wife isn't talking to me so need to talk to someone .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Well where did you guys go? The wife isn't talking to me so need to talk to someone .


I'm not in trouble, so I was talking with my wife! HA


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Well where did you guys go? The wife isn't talking to me so need to talk to someone .


You should give your boy a call and see if he'd like to take a ride together.just trying to help here, Mike. Just trying to help…


----------



## mike taylor

That will not go over well right now.


----------



## Eric Phillips

Kerryann said:


> Hi Eric


Hi Kerryann, how are you doing today?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Really? Go figure. I'm nevverrrr in trouble.


----------



## mike taylor

Ken I think your trying to get me into more trouble.


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> 125 inches is the theater screen.  no dice


Tell Mike, he can drive as crazy as much as he want and you just want that 125 inches TV.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Ken I think your trying to get me into more trouble.


That is what a FRIEND for. Right?? Ken...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> That is what a FRIEND for. Right?? Ken...


Yup. That's the kind of support I'm here to share!


----------



## mike taylor

You crazy guys! I'm already in the dog house .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Better than no house at all…


----------



## mike taylor

Don't say that it could happen . Good thing my son has land and a three bed room two bath house . May have to move in with him . In twenty years I have never seen her this mad . I've pissed her off before when he was little with all the motor cycles so I didn't think it would be any different boy was I wrong .


----------



## Elohi

Well damn. 
Little bitty suddenly has a low grade fever. Last night she woke up several times crying and dry coughing. I actually thought it might have been reflux. I was wrong, her throat was sore and today she has had a runny nose. About an hr after she went to bed tonight she woke up fussing and seemed a little delirious. Nothing she tried to say made any sense and when I reached for her, her heart rate was up. I immediately touched her for head and sure enough, temp is up. Grabbed the thermometer and it's low grade. I'm incredibly nervous about her and sicknesses after the crap we've been through so I've moved her into our bed so I can keep a closer eye on her. I'll be a mombie in the morning for sure lol.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> You crazy guys! I'm already in the dog house .


You need to be thankful you are not in the Torts's house!!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Well damn.
> Little bitty suddenly has a low grade fever. Last night she woke up several times crying and dry coughing. I actually thought it might have been reflux. I was wrong, her throat was sore and today she has had a runny nose. About an hr after she went to bed tonight she woke up fussing and seemed a little delirious. Nothing she tried to say made any sense and when I reached for her, her heart rate was up. I immediately touched her for head and sure enough, temp is up. Grabbed the thermometer and it's low grade. I'm incredibly nervous about her and sicknesses after the crap we've been through so I've moved her into our bed so I can keep a closer eye on her. I'll be a mombie in the morning for sure lol.



OH! ! ! 

I hope little Bitty will get better tonight so you can have some rest. She is a such cute little girl.


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> Well damn.
> Little bitty suddenly has a low grade fever. Last night she woke up several times crying and dry coughing. I actually thought it might have been reflux. I was wrong, her throat was sore and today she has had a runny nose. About an hr after she went to bed tonight she woke up fussing and seemed a little delirious. Nothing she tried to say made any sense and when I reached for her, her heart rate was up. I immediately touched her for head and sure enough, temp is up. Grabbed the thermometer and it's low grade. I'm incredibly nervous about her and sicknesses after the crap we've been through so I've moved her into our bed so I can keep a closer eye on her. I'll be a mombie in the morning for sure lol.


Oh no! I hope she feels better soon! Poor baby!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
I've got no advice for you Mike, sorry


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Don't say that it could happen . Good thing my son has land and a three bed room two bath house . May have to move in with him . In twenty years I have never seen her this mad . I've pissed her off before when he was little with all the motor cycles so I didn't think it would be any different boy was I wrong .



How old is your son and is this his 1st street bike? 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> Well damn.
> Little bitty suddenly has a low grade fever. Last night she woke up several times crying and dry coughing. I actually thought it might have been reflux. I was wrong, her throat was sore and today she has had a runny nose. About an hr after she went to bed tonight she woke up fussing and seemed a little delirious. Nothing she tried to say made any sense and when I reached for her, her heart rate was up. I immediately touched her for head and sure enough, temp is up. Grabbed the thermometer and it's low grade. I'm incredibly nervous about her and sicknesses after the crap we've been through so I've moved her into our bed so I can keep a closer eye on her. I'll be a mombie in the morning for sure lol.


How's little bit this morning. I bet you need extra coffee


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> How old is your son and is this his 1st street bike?
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


19 and no


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> 19 and no



If it's not his first street bike then I don't know why she's so mad unless it's not about the bike but the fact that you did if worth asking her. What is she mad about the bike or the loan? Dirt bikes are different and don't count. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

Do you still have a bike? 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

Wake up tort peeps! 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Unfortunately, I am awake. Really wanted to just sleep this morning…


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Do you still have a bike?
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Not as now but will soon .


----------



## Elohi

Good morning all. Well the night was uneventful with little bitty. She actually woke up shortly after I put her in our bed and was restless and playful so I put her back to bed, which is all of 10 feet away and she quickly went back to sleep and aside from needing a drink she slept pretty soundly considering. Her fever climbed over 100 so I think she's just got a bit of a cold that my big kids probably brought from school. 
She's still asleep but is usually awake by 8. I'm hoping she sleeps until 10, she could use the extra rest.


----------



## G-stars

Hope your little one feels better.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hopes shes better soon!


----------



## Elohi

This was her around dinner time last night. She had found a little rubber ducky in her sisters room, where she isn't allowed to go but slipped through a baby gate that someone left open (lol). She literally listens and can tell when someone has failed to close the gate. Anyways, she found this little ducky and then told me her ducky needed to swim. Next thing I know...


----------



## Elohi

She is up and eating breakfast and just asked me, "what time is it?" 
I responded with 8:30 before I even realized it and then I laughed and asked her why she needed to know the time. Hahahaha. Oh this kid.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Not as now but will soon .



Well I would say hurry up and get one but you're already in enough trouble. If it's the bike not the loan she's struggling with tell her you need a bike too so you can ride with him an keep him safe. Then I'll have someone to ride with an we can start our puente tortoise bike club, lol. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I was trying to get my daughter to pick me up a new bottle of liquid calcium at work (the local Vet Supply place), but it seems they have stopped carrying it.  Darn now I have to figure out a new place to find it.  I like to add it to soaks of hatchlings with soft shells and my last bottle had gotten really old, so I trashed it.



Quite a while ago that gal who used to be a moderator (darned old age and memory!) posted a thread that included liquid calcium. She used blueberry flavor because it smelled strongly and the smell encouraged the turtles to eat. I bought some at that time. I found it on Amazon. Since I'm a troll, and live under a bridge, shopping online is my preferred method. I love it.


----------



## Jacqui

Kristina (not sure if I spelled it right)


----------



## Elohi

LOL I just posted this cuteness. 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Let-me-sing-you-the-song-of-my-people.100939/


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Unfortunately, I am awake. Really wanted to just sleep this morning…



Me too, so I did for an extra hour.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> LOL I just posted this cuteness.
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Let-me-sing-you-the-song-of-my-people.100939/



That was cute.


----------



## Jacqui

Glad Itty Bitty seems better... how are you feeling today, better too?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Really? Go figure. I'm nevverrrr in trouble.



About choked on this comment...


----------



## Jacqui

It's a cold drizzly bluh type day here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Kristina (not sure if I spelled it right)




That's right!!! All my feeble brain would come up with was Katrina. I knew that wasn't correct.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Glad Itty Bitty seems better... how are you feeling today, better too?


Thanks me too. I'm doing ok so far today. I hope it stays that way!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Quite a while ago that gal who used to be a moderator (darned old age and memory!) posted a thread that included liquid calcium. She used blueberry flavor because it smelled strongly and the smell encouraged the turtles to eat. I bought some at that time. I found it on Amazon. Since I'm a troll, and live under a bridge, shopping online is my preferred method. I love it.



So which brand did you go with? Thing I dislike about buying online is you normally pay for shipping for something so cheap.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Thanks me too. I'm doing ok so far today. I hope it stays that way!



Me, too!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> So which brand did you go with? Thing I dislike about buying online is you normally pay for shipping for something so cheap.



The one put out by BlueBonnet Nutrition Corporation. I have found that the price of the product is slightly cheaper than in the stores, so the shipping just brings up the overall price to what you would pay anyway. Also, I have an Amazon Visa card and when I use my card I get points. Quite a bit of stuff I buy on Amazon I get free because of the points I've accumulated. I use my Amazon Visa card for EVERYTHING - groceries, gas, pet food, so I accumulate a lot of points each month. Yesterday I ordered a summertime bathrobe and it was free with the points I'd accumulated. I didn't even pay shipping on it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> The one put out by BlueBonnet Nutrition Corporation. I have found that the price of the product is slightly cheaper than in the stores, so the shipping just brings up the overall price to what you would pay anyway. Also, I have an Amazon Visa card and when I shop on Amazon I get points. Quite a bit of stuff I buy on Amazon I get free because of the points I've accumulated. I use my Amazon Visa card for EVERYTHING - groceries, gas, pet food, so I accumulate a lot of points each month. Yesterday I ordered a summertime bathrobe and it was free with the points I'd accumulated. I didn't even pay shipping on it.


There are these books you buy here filled with coupons... More than 750 buy one get one free offers  I should get one soon!


----------



## Elohi

I made a flipagram but have no idea if a link to it will work. Going to try. 
http://flipagram.com/f/IVOEXj83ld


----------



## Elohi

Hahahaha well it works in safari. Not sure if the in app browser will play it though.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Hahahaha well it works in safari. Not sure if the in app browser will play it though.


It plays in the app


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We're in Oregon now! Close to Salem but headed to Portland for the day. Sooo sleepy. Flew all day and with being crammed on a plane (between two huge guys) and then getting in late and relatives needing to chit chat, it made for a 4hr sleep night. 

We had some grapes off a backyard grapevine and I thought "Can I smuggle back some leaves?"

I won't be around much for the next week or so. Take care everyone!


----------



## Jacqui

Are you taking time to visit tortoise folks up in that area, Kim?


----------



## Jacqui

My laptop when I go to turn it on, does not go on. Well I should say the screen does not light up, but there are a few times of quick subtle screen color changes. Then this warning signal goes off a few times, stops for a little bit, then sounds again.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> The one put out by BlueBonnet Nutrition Corporation. I have found that the price of the product is slightly cheaper than in the stores, so the shipping just brings up the overall price to what you would pay anyway. Also, I have an Amazon Visa card and when I shop on Amazon I get points. Quite a bit of stuff I buy on Amazon I get free because of the points I've accumulated. I use my Amazon Visa card for EVERYTHING - groceries, gas, pet food, so I accumulate a lot of points each month. Yesterday I ordered a summertime bathrobe and it was free with the points I'd accumulated. I didn't even pay shipping on it.



Ahhh. Well no Amazon viza here. I don't even average a buy a year from Amazon...lol


----------



## smarch

Hey guys, sorry im gonna vent about my stress a little. So I've been all "yeah i'm taking 7 classes in college and not dying"... well now a week in I am almost literally dying! I haven't watched TV in days (which isn't really bad I guess) but i'm literally always reading or typing or working. Last night I woke up in the middle of the night searching for something (I have still yet to figure out what) and nauseous so got up got some water and went right back to sleep. Woke up exhausted as usual. Went to class then my break then 2 more classes to get out of school just in time to hit the school traffic on my way to work. Now I'm at work tension migraine flaring and meds not working fast enough.
I just want to cry and stick my head in a bucket of ice!, as soon as I get home i'm curling up in my chair with my ice mask on my eyes and gonna relax... but then I have to do more homework before sleeping extra early to wake up early tomorrow (and tomorrow I have an appointment to have my wisdom teeth looked at so they can decide how to rip them out!)

Franklin will get more snuggle-ey loving tonight than most people here would approve of! Its ok though my "snuggles" is either him sitting on my chest when i'm reclined or I sit on the floor spread out legs keeping him contained, and he knows when i'm not ok he jus looks and stares at me head full out of the shell looking, like telepathic tortoise healing powers! This is why everyone needs a tort


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> My laptop when I go to turn it on, does not go on. Well I should say the screen does not light up, but there are a few times of quick subtle screen color changes. Then this warning signal goes off a few times, stops for a little bit, then sounds again.


Technology can be a serious Achilles' Heal


----------



## smarch

yay!! My headache meds are finally kicking in!! ... just as its about time to leave work haha! Oh well!
Feel much better now, hope everyones days have been good! I think I'll surf the forum before bed rather than doing homework straight until sleeping... that's probably my problems.


----------



## mike taylor

You got to get rest to make the brain work.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey! Guys! Wake! Up!


----------



## Kerryann

Eric Phillips said:


> Hi Kerryann, how are you doing today?


I am good  you?
I like this guy already


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Hey! Guys! Wake! Up!


I'm up


----------



## mike taylor

Me too! But not for long I'm sleepy . The wife is man at me so I'm going to sleep .


----------



## Eric Phillips

A Prison Break where I live. 2 escapees on the loose. 1 is TJ Lane the 17 year old kid who shot fellow students at Chardin High in Ohio. Killed 3 and seriously wounded 3. Then gave the judge the finger during sentencing. Him and another inmate were spotted on foot heading towards the area where I live. Looks like its time to either arm myself or become a tort. Not a violent guy, so in the shell I go.


----------



## mike taylor

Be careful! I would arm myself and lock up everything . They will get them fast nobody is helping kid killers .


----------



## Eric Phillips

Nope your right on that one Mike. My wife and I own a Internet Marketing Company and we have an office right close to where they were last located. Hope there are no surprises for us or our employees tomorrow either. Crazy times. On CNN website now!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Ahhh. Well no Amazon viza here. I don't even average a buy a year from Amazon...lol



Totally another subject Jacqui: 
How was Jeff doing for his stress test? Maybe you shared result already that I may missed. or you do not like to share, I fully respect that too. I remembered you were in the hospital with Jeff for his test couple days ago and also chatting here at the same time. 

I am just think of you and Jeff.


----------



## Sandra

Totally off the topic ... Have a new addition what do you guys think


little african Pygmy


----------



## Abdulla6169

Sandra said:


> Totally off the topic ... Have a new addition what do you guys think
> View attachment 95580
> View attachment 95581
> little african Pygmy


How cute!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  Happy Friday!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  Happy Friday!


Morning !


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Morning


Good morning Mike!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Morning


Morning again


----------



## tortdad

Morning all


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Morning


 Can you direct burry that wire that comes in it's own metal conduit? 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Can you direct burry that wire that comes in it's own metal conduit?
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Nope


----------



## tortdad

I didn't think so. What thermostat should I buy and what size breaker should I get ? 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## mike taylor

I would buy a 20 amp breaker and run #12 wire in 3/4 conduit under ground out to your tortoise house . If you dig the ditch then call me I will go help you run the power .


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> You got to get rest to make the brain work.


 I do rest, sleep from 10/10:30 to 7 every night and just keep being exhausted! School really wears college kids down! Sometimes I have to sleep at 9/9:30 to "catch up" on sleep


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I do rest, sleep from 10/10:30 to 7 every night and just keep being exhausted! School really wears college kids down! Sometimes I have to sleep at 9/9:30 to "catch up" on sleep


And to think I thought my life was hard  You're some superwoman stu"dying" all that time!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> And to think I thought my life was hard


 Well everones life is hard at times, I compare to my own experiences not others, this is hard for me yet I know to others its a good day, or a holy crap how do you function day. everyone's different... I think I just got a little philosophical there lol


----------



## smarch

Eric Phillips said:


> Looks like its time to either arm myself or become a tort. Not a violent guy, so in the shell I go.


 this is like perfect haha


----------



## smarch

Sandra said:


> Totally off the topic ... Have a new addition what do you guys think
> View attachment 95580
> View attachment 95581
> little african Pygmy


 I love hedgehoggies  is he friendly? I wanted one but was told they're very shy and not always worth the money for the shyness and short lifespan and rats/mice are friendlier. But i'd still love one! (rat tails creep me out, but the rest of rats are ok in my book, but nothing compared to spiney cuteness of a hedgie!)


----------



## Sandra

smarch said:


> I love hedgehoggies  is he friendly? I wanted one but was told they're very shy and not always worth the money for the shyness and short lifespan and rats/mice are friendlier. But i'd still love one! (rat tails creep me out, but the rest of rats are ok in my book, but nothing compared to spiney cuteness of a hedgie!)



Hi there
I looked very much into the whole hedgie keeping as I've always adored them and to be honest it's like having a prickly hamster,I get him out as much as I can he's very friendly now it just takes time and patience but the rewards are gorgeous, he's so much fun and I do carry him around with me sometimes haha ... He will love around 5/8years with good care and love .. One of the best pets I've owned


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> And to think I thought my life was hard  You're some superwoman stu"dying" all that time!


 I don't entirely mind studying, I don't have quite the opinions you seem to have  Only complaint is one of my books for y American Russian Relations class is really dry and hard to read. I'm practically a Russian expert at his point: I've taken Russian history 1&2 so I learned about how Russia came to be from the VERY beginning when it was nothing, and all up until now (well, before whats going on now, now. But the classes have helped me understand that well)


----------



## smarch

Sandra said:


> Hi there
> I looked very much into the whole hedgie keeping as I've always adored them and to be honest it's like having a prickly hamster,I get him out as much as I can he's very friendly now it just takes time and patience but the rewards are gorgeous, he's so much fun and I do carry him around with me sometimes haha ... He will love around 5/8years with good care and love .. One of the best pets I've owned


 I don't believe I've said hello and welcome to the chat yet! Hi, my names Sarah (the S in Smarch, but I don't mind being called my username for peoples who forget names: I am one of those lol) I just started a very packed semester in college which is why I haven't been around much to say hi. So its nice to meet you 
I've never personally had a hamster, my friend did though and I got to meet/play with her a few times before she passed (we had a little ceremony/burial in my yard since she lives in an apartment. I cant wait to have a fluffy/spiney critter of my own! I'm glad to hear yours likes you, I know many people who try as they may couldn't get theirs to really like them. Your description of getting him to like you is essentially what happened with me and Nank, he was from a petstore so was TERRIFIED of humans, I looked at him and he'd poop! But now I can hold him, he's slept on my chest and will look at me when I talk to him, so I guess it would be similar. 
5/8 years I definitely either read bad info or remembered wrong thinking a 3 year range. Glad its higher and now I know (I think its mice/rats that are closer to 2)


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I don't entirely mind studying, I don't have quite the opinions you seem to have  Only complaint is one of my books for y American Russian Relations class is really dry and hard to read. I'm practically a Russian expert at his point: I've taken Russian history 1&2 so I learned about how Russia came to be from the VERY beginning when it was nothing, and all up until now (well, before whats going on now, now. But the classes have helped me understand that well)


I _love_ learning, don't get me wrong. But I think the teaching process goes by too fast, I personally need more time to take all that information in. I have the exact same problems you have like once a week, thats when I get the exhaustion (because I have to stay up late to finish everything), then my heart starts pumping harder, then I wake up early to study.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I _love_ learning, don't get me wrong. But I think the teaching process goes by too fast, I personally need more time to take all that information in. I have the exact same problems you have like once a week, thats when I get the exhaustion (because I have to stay up late to finish everything), then my heart starts pumping harder, then I wake up early to study.


 I love learning, i'm not looking forward to graduating and being done with classes! Though school for all my life I've learned to take in information fast, sometimes it takes a while to process though. I know exactly what point of exhaustion you're speaking of, its always Thursday or Friday for me with the accumulation of the whole weeks worth of studying, because I'm not getting any less sleep than I was all summer, I'm just using a lot more energy to study. (hmmm I wonder how many calories studying burns! Ive been missing the gym lately )
Then I sleep in to "make up" my sleep on the weekends to get ready to do it again.... one week down... several more to go!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I love learning, i'm not looking forward to graduating and being done with classes! Though school for all my life I've learned to take in information fast, sometimes it takes a while to process though. I know exactly what point of exhaustion you're speaking of, its always Thursday or Friday for me with the accumulation of the whole weeks worth of studying, because I'm not getting any less sleep than I was all summer, I'm just using a lot more energy to study. (hmmm I wonder how many calories studying burns! Ive been missing the gym lately )
> Then I sleep in to "make up" my sleep on the weekends to get ready to do it again.... one week down... several more to go!


I get information very quickly, but I feel like teachers don't really implement their lessons. Only with a few "special" teachers I can understand the whole picture.


----------



## Sandra

smarch said:


> I don't believe I've said hello and welcome to the chat yet! Hi, my names Sarah (the S in Smarch, but I don't mind being called my username for peoples who forget names: I am one of those lol) I just started a very packed semester in college which is why I haven't been around much to say hi. So its nice to meet you
> I've never personally had a hamster, my friend did though and I got to meet/play with her a few times before she passed (we had a little ceremony/burial in my yard since she lives in an apartment. I cant wait to have a fluffy/spiney critter of my own! I'm glad to hear yours likes you, I know many people who try as they may couldn't get theirs to really like them. Your description of getting him to like you is essentially what happened with me and Nank, he was from a petstore so was TERRIFIED of humans, I looked at him and he'd poop! But now I can hold him, he's slept on my chest and will look at me when I talk to him, so I guess it would be similar.
> 5/8 years I definitely either read bad info or remembered wrong thinking a 3 year range. Glad its higher and now I know (I think its mice/rats that are closer to 2)



Again it's all about the breeder as well.. My boy came from a fantastic breeder whom handled them from birth so hence why so easy from day 1...


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I get information very quickly, but I feel like teachers don't really implement their lessons. Only with a few "special" teachers I can understand the whole picture.


 See I'd say things are different here at my school. Professors who teach a subject usually have years of experience in the field. In one of my classes "understanding movies" my professor actually does make small budget films! and my Social Media professor has studies published in his field. They make it real life relatable.


----------



## smarch

Sandra said:


> Again it's all about the breeder as well.. My boy came from a fantastic breeder whom handled them from birth so hence why so easy from day 1...


 There-in lies my problem. While i'm not opposed to going through breeders I'm all about rescue. And obviously rescue means who knows what experience before and shyness/fear. Basically I plan what pets I want around what experience I'll get out of a rescue and know every case will be different.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> See I'd say things are different here at my school. Professors who teach a subject usually have years of experience in the field. In one of my classes "understanding movies" my professor actually does make small budget films! and my Social Media professor has studies published in his field. They make it real life relatable.


A lot of teachers here have experience and are professionals, Im just so lucky do end up with some that don't suite my style of learning  Once you get a good paying job, an alternative to school is traveling ! Especially when you don't speak their language


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> A lot of teachers here have experience and are professionals, Im just so lucky do end up with some that don't suite my style of learning  Once you get a good paying job, an alternative to school is traveling ! Especially when you don't speak their language


 I've run into a few... especially in Communication classes (one of my majors) where its more discussion based than lecture, we have a small school so this works, I mean 10-30 in a classroom depending. But I get soooo bored discussing, lectures are fine to me since I can actively take notes and keep busy, I have huge problems in discussion classes though. And Art (other major-better major lol) its almost all applied so that also works. I hate sitting on my bum all day!
I do want to travel, I've never left the US neither have my parents. I want to visit Ireland since I'm half O'Brien (who in Ireland isn't haha) my grandparents went on Ireland trips all the time, my mum has never been! And even if I just travel the US, I want to cross country road trip in my life, up in my car, go travel Route 66, and basically live out of my car for the duration of the trip (who needs hotels the gas will be pricey enough!... and I love being in my car so I could live out of it a few weeks) Other countries somewhat worry me due to turmoil lately, but I do want to visit Canada too. As for languages, I do want to learn another and speak semi-fluently.. I also want to learn latin but that would just be for the heck of it!


----------



## smarch

How's everyone's' days going?!
Almost lunch for me... good since my stomach is very hungry! Its out to eat day... I wonder where my dad will take me! ... then at 2 I get to leave early (yay!) to go to the dentist to look at my wisdom teeth (boo!).


----------



## Elohi

I opened up the chamber to clean up the enclosure and feed the leopards and there was a fly and a mosquito in there. I was able to get the fly out but I chased the mosquito around for 10 minutes and I don't know if it made it out or not. :0/


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO friend!!!!!

Happy Friday! ! !


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO friend!!!!!
> 
> Happy Friday! ! !


 Good morning and happy Friday to you too!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO friend!!!!!
> 
> Happy Friday! ! !


Morning Steven!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> How's everyone's' days going?!
> Almost lunch for me... good since my stomach is very hungry! Its out to eat day... I wonder where my dad will take me! ... then at 2 I get to leave early (yay!) to go to the dentist to look at my wisdom teeth (boo!).


Unproductive day


----------



## bouaboua

smarch said:


> How's everyone's' days going?!
> Almost lunch for me... good since my stomach is very hungry! Its out to eat day... I wonder where my dad will take me! ... then at 2 I get to leave early (yay!) to go to the dentist to look at my wisdom teeth (boo!).


Ha......Dentist visit......wisdom teeth.......Sounds fun.....OUCH!!!!!

I love my dentist......


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Steven!


Good Morning/Afternoon Sir.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Ha......Dentist visit......wisdom teeth.......Sounds fun.....OUCH!!!!!
> 
> I love my dentist......


Me too! Dentists aren't scary if you pick the right one


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon Sir.


It's the evening  So, hows life? All the torts well?


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Unproductive day


 My days been pretty productive in terms of the work I have been doing lately.  Unproductive can be good sometimes, we all need breaks now and again... last night I ended up just sitting and staring at a wall for an hour after dinner instead of homework... guess my brain needed a refresh


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Me too! Dentists aren't scary if you pick the right one



I was one of the patient that my dentist used over 30 some years ago for his board examine. He promised me at that time he will take care my teeth for life without charges. 

But my insurance will pay him anyway. so we are going back that far....


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> It's the evening  So, hows life? All the torts well?


Thank you Ali for asking.

Life always good by God's Mercy and Grace. And all my Torts are doing well, enjoy the "Indian summer" at fall in California. 

We will have a week of "HOT" day here in CA. 

I know, I know......Not to mention the word of "HOT" in front of you........ We are nowhere near your climate. Hahahahahaha..............


----------



## bouaboua

No more dentist discussion...........................That will kill the chat really fast..........


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Thank you Ali for asking.
> 
> Life always good by God's Mercy and Grace. And all my Torts are doing well, enjoy the "Indian summer" at fall in California.
> 
> We will have a week of "HOT" day here in CA.
> 
> I know, I know......Not to mention the word of "HOT" in front of you........ We are nowhere near your climate. Hahahahahaha..............


At least my tort can stay out all year long  But sometimes we do get rainy and foggy days. A place two hours away had received hail and very strong winds last year. The roof the house there was wrecked... Generally in the city it's a lot warmer, but we are getting stronger rains every year, colder winters too. Its like global warming only works in some places


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Never mind.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Never mind.


Hey Ken! How are ya?


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> Ha......Dentist visit......wisdom teeth.......Sounds fun.....OUCH!!!!!
> 
> I love my dentist......


 My dentist (well first off is a kids dentist so its not horrifyingly painful, its the sound of metal scraping my teeth that makes it awful.
This dentist wont be my dentist though, the had to refer me to a wisdom tooth office... which thankfully is covered by health insurance if theyre "impacted" since we have no dental. I just don't want my already semi-sore gums/teeth to be poked at! I have to wait until winter break from school to think of the extraction though... no time to be down and out!


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> I was one of the patient that my dentist used over 30 some years ago for his board examine. He promised me at that time he will take care my teeth for life without charges.
> 
> But my insurance will pay him anyway. so we are going back that far....


 I cant say I go back quite so far, and the original dentist at my place has since left but I've generally had the sam ehygenist as long as I can remember, and ive been going since I was 3, and am 21 now, last time I went my hygienist looked in the file "aawwww well isn't that cute" pulls out a polaroid of mt, age 3 first visit with my dolly next to a large toothbrush, they used to take your pictures to be part of the "good teeth club" I got to keep my adorably cute picture 18 years later!


----------



## smarch

I had Chinese Buffet for lunch, yum... only thing is I hate going from so hungry to so full that fast! I could sleep at my desk in the hour of work I have left! The chair is comfy enough!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Totally another subject Jacqui:
> How was Jeff doing for his stress test? Maybe you shared result already that I may missed. or you do not like to share, I fully respect that too. I remembered you were in the hospital with Jeff for his test couple days ago and also chatting here at the same time.
> 
> I am just think of you and Jeff.



The stress test found nothing wrong. Jeff will be back home in another month to do another CT scan checking to see if the cancer has returned. He has to do a couple of those each year.


----------



## Jacqui

I had Mexican for lunch with my oldest daughter. Yummy food and great company on a cold, dreary cloudy day.


----------



## Jacqui

Sandra said:


> Totally off the topic ... Have a new addition what do you guys think
> View attachment 95580
> View attachment 95581
> little african Pygmy



I love those guys! I love the way they vacuum up bugs.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Technology can be a serious Achilles' Heal



Took my laptop to the computer fixer upper and he says it's the mother board. So then got to deal with the folks to get them to ship me a box, so I can send them my laptop to fix or replace. So will be without a laptop of a couple of weeks.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> The stress test found nothing wrong. Jeff will be back home in another month to do another CT scan checking to see if the cancer has returned. He has to do a couple of those each year.




Glad to hear that Jacqui. I also have a appointment with my oncologist in Nov and will follow by a CT scan also to make sure cancer are not coming back. 

My God have Mercy and Grace on us.


----------



## Jacqui

I hope your type is one that is in remission and will stay that way. Jeff's will be back, it's just a matter of when. Here's to clear CT scans.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Took my laptop to the computer fixer upper and he says it's the mother board. So then got to deal with the folks to get them to ship me a box, so I can send them my laptop to fix or replace. So will be without a laptop of a couple of weeks.


Ugh that's horrible. That's what I went through with mine. They eventually just replaced mine


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Ugh that's horrible. That's what I went through with mine. They eventually just replaced mine



Just hate the time loss. I know I often get busy with yard work/ critter care but it's one thing to not use it and another to know I can't use it. Know what I mean? The library is only short times and when school is out no way can you get online, so not super convenient. Just glad it was still under warranty.


----------



## Jacqui

Rechecked tonight weather...  .... three places range from saying 35-39 degrees.  Sounds like somebody has to be out covering plants tonight just incase.  35 is just tempting fate too much.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Just hate the time loss. I know I often get busy with yard work/ critter care but it's one thing to not use it and another to know I can't use it. Know what I mean? The library is only short times and when school is out no way can you get online, so not super convenient. Just glad it was still under warranty.


That's exactly how I felt. I totally felt like I was missing a limb.


----------



## AZtortMom

On a happy note, I'm at the florist picking out flowers  I love this part


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## smarch

Finally got home from having the teeth checked out not impacted so not covered at all and will be over $1000 to have them removed.... ouch. Dr said they were in ok position not great but could grow in, but ones already making cavities so December 16 I'll get my first real procedure done... scared!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Rechecked tonight weather...  .... three places range from saying 35-39 degrees.  Sounds like somebody has to be out covering plants tonight just incase.  35 is just tempting fate too much.


Getting that cold already in Mid-Sep?? 

I have one engineer will travel to Chicago next Monday. I need to let him know to bring a jacket with him.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is just to start chat off before I lay down for a nap. 
What's the white stuff in my tortoises poop. 
Have fun with that, guys and gals. Talk with y'all in a couple. 
ITS FRIDAY !


----------



## sageharmon

Sandra said:


> Totally off the topic ... Have a new addition what do you guys think
> View attachment 95580
> View attachment 95581
> little african Pygmy


Does anyone know where Tiff is?


----------



## mike taylor

I'm at the New Caney high school football game we are winning! 30-14 playing Porter big rivals.


----------



## smarch

Before I go to bed, anyone in the viewing areas for the northern lights!? I'm on the fair but very close to good section... so I will be waking up at 3:30 this morning to see if I can see anything!! Just found out about it tonight so I figured I'd spread the word... sorry to all the southerners here that aren't even close


----------



## Elohi

Hey all. About to head to bed. I went and played bunco with some friends and neighbors. Good times but I am getting a sore throat :0/


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning !


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Hey all. About to head to bed. I went and played bunco with some friends and neighbors. Good times but I am getting a sore throat :0/


Sweet dreams! Hope your throats better soon


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Before I go to bed, anyone in the viewing areas for the northern lights!? I'm on the fair but very close to good section... so I will be waking up at 3:30 this morning to see if I can see anything!! Just found out about it tonight so I figured I'd spread the word... sorry to all the southerners here that aren't even close


Im too far away *sigh*... Have fun ! Tell us what you'll find.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sageharmon said:


> Does anyone know where Tiff is?


I don't know. As long as shes happy and following her dreams, I try to forget about it... She was a great member, I'm sure you miss her lots since she was your best friend.


----------



## taza

Good morning . Burrrr! Went down to single digits.


----------



## Abdulla6169

taza said:


> Good morning . Burrrr! Went down to single digits.


95 F outside now  Its times like these you need the cold!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've had so many 85°+ days this summer, and so little rain days, the only green on our place is over the septic leach lines.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Waking around the property this am, I discover some dandelions that have some kind of whitish powder fungus on them and I start to worry. My next thought was that I was worried about the health of weeds growing at my place and that only fellow tortoise keepers would understand the concern!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Im too far away *sigh*... Have fun ! Tell us what you'll find.


I was so excited, found out best viewing here would be around 3-4, so i went to bed at 10 with the alarm set for 3:30... wake up and just grey clouds brightly lit from the moon, and find out my friends had seen it around midnight!  disapointment


----------



## smarch

I totally just changed my "about me" on here to add some Franklin commentary and i'm dying its so funny!! (or maybe its just me):

Hello, Franklin here. I enjoy basking, eating and trying to escape this crazy human. I always poop in my toilet... I believe the human calls it a "water dish." My favorite spot to hang out is on top of this log thing in my house, i also enjoy jumping face-first off of it, i'm a bit of a daredevil where i come from. My favorite food is tomato, so i dont know why that human doesn't give them to me more!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nice!


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> Me too! Dentists aren't scary if you pick the right one


I love going to the dentist too. My teeth are always so perfect after a visit.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Rechecked tonight weather...  .... three places range from saying 35-39 degrees.  Sounds like somebody has to be out covering plants tonight just incase.  35 is just tempting fate too much.


We had 90 degree weather last week and now I'm bundled up and it's 50.


----------



## Kerryann

Eric Phillips said:


> Nope your right on that one Mike. My wife and I own a Internet Marketing Company and we have an office right close to where they were last located. Hope there are no surprises for us or our employees tomorrow either. Crazy times. On CNN website now!


It's kind of wigging me out that you haven't given us an update. That is very scary.
What kind of internet marketing?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monica isn't really replying because her throat is still sore. She ignored the, “Well in the Old-Country, we would gargle with salt water, eat three cloves of garlic and go dig potatoes for the day!"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> It's kind of wigging me out that you haven't given us an update. That is very scary.
> What kind of internet marketing?


The three escapees have been apprehended.


----------



## Elohi

I slept in because I am not feeling to well. I drag myself out of bed to feed the shell babies and this is what I find...



Mind you, it's supposed to look more like this...



Log bridge dragged down and moved. A plant moved. The water dish full of coir and bark. 

I call this protesting and they do it anytime I am don't do the morning routine early enough. No food, kis


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Monica isn't really replying because her throat is still sore. She ignored the, “Well in the Old-Country, we would gargle with salt water, eat three cloves of garlic and go dig potatoes for the day!"


Wait what? I must have missed this?


----------



## Elohi

And salt water works. But so does Burt's bees honey drops. Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Wait what? I must have missed this?


So maybe I took a little, “babbling liberties" with that…


----------



## Yvonne G

Has everyone taken some pictures to put into our calendar contest? Here's the rules:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/2015-tortoise-forum-calendar-contest.100436/


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Has everyone taken some pictures to put into our calendar contest? Here's the rules:
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/2015-tortoise-forum-calendar-contest.100436/


Ill try putting one later maybe? Too busy right now (I dont usually say this )


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I slept in because I am not feeling to well. I drag myself out of bed to feed the shell babies and this is what I find...
> View attachment 95680
> 
> 
> Mind you, it's supposed to look more like this...
> View attachment 95681
> 
> 
> Log bridge dragged down and moved. A plant moved. The water dish full of coir and bark.
> 
> I call this protesting and they do it anytime I am don't do the morning routine early enough. No food, kis


Active healthy torts is all what I see in those photos  Good job with the enclosure (and the torts)!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Morning!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

American rules, college football, ummm, Duck football begins! It's 11:00am, that's not too early, right?


Just setting the mood.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Abdulla, I know, I know. Always too early.


----------



## mike taylor

No if the football game is on beer is the drink!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I would buy a 20 amp breaker and run #12 wire in 3/4 conduit under ground out to your tortoise house . If you dig the ditch then call me I will go help you run the power .



Is 20amp big enough for two tortoise houses? I'm setting up my Redfoot enclosure and want to put an outlet out there too on the same circuit 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today, Little Ricky has been spending the entire day out with the big kids. Everyone is clean out there and none are aggressive. I panicked at one point because I couldn't find him. I sat down at tortoise level and after a few minutes he poked his had out of the heated box and came trucking on down the ramp. Must check everything out. He did mention that the flat screen in there appears to have been stolen because he couldn't find it! 
On a sadder note, Kenny, the hatchling I was gonna keep with the ten back scutes was dead this morning. When we got home from our trip, I found him on his back. At this age, I'm used to a flat spot developing then filling back in after a short time after a flip. His flat spot never filled back out. I'm concerned how long he was on his back. After all, the animal caretaker, when hearing the news mentioned that 1 out of 8 wasn't too bad. He's right, but we only hatched out 5.


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Is 20amp big enough for two tortoise houses? I'm setting up my Redfoot enclosure and want to put an outlet out there too on the same circuit
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Yes it is . If you tell me size heats in wattage ill size it to make sure .


----------



## Eric Phillips

Kerryann said:


> It's kind of wigging me out that you haven't given us an update. That is very scary.
> What kind of internet marketing?


They caught both of the inmates. Alot of rumors whirling around about how they were able to escape. The authorities did a great job of tracking them down, found TJ Lane in a church 1 mile from where I live. Here is what we offer: http://www.nowmarketinggroup.com/ The beautiful lady with the dark hair is the boss in many ways, the wife


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Eric Phillips said:


> They caught both of the inmates. Alot of rumors whirling around about how they were able to escape. The authorities did a great job of tracking them down, found TJ Lane in a church 1 mile from where I live. Here is what we offer: http://www.nowmarketinggroup.com/ The beautiful lady with the dark hair is the boss in many ways, the wife


Then you’ve came to the right place!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah, darn it,Ken. That's just too darned sad. I think its time for a new caretaker. At least they could have commiserated or TRIED to act sad about it. Oh well...you really didn't need another tortoise. (Oh no...did she just say that out loud?)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Ah, darn it,Ken. That's just too darned sad. I think its time for a new caretaker. At least they could have commiserated or TRIED to act sad about it. Oh well...you really didn't need another tortoise. (Oh no...did she just say that out loud?)


Isn't there something about a pot and kettle in there Yvonne? This guy didn't mean any harm in his statement. External relationships for him are fairly well limited to one cat. This includes humans.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> American rules, college football, ummm, Duck football begins! It's 11:00am, that's not too early, right?
> View attachment 95717
> 
> Just setting the mood.


too early for what?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> too early for what?


Coors…the breakfast of champions !


----------



## Elohi

I picked up a sketch book, new pencils, and shaders. Felt the itch to do a little drawing. I'm not sure what or even if I can tap into old skills but I have the stuff should it happen.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As usuall, we'll want pictures.


----------



## Elohi

I sure hope I can draw something. It's been a very long time since I drew anything that required any skill. 
This from like 96 or 97. I was in HS.


----------



## Elohi

And a watercolor from HS as well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I like em. Hopefully you will be easily able to retap that. Based on a brain development book I'm reading, it should come easy. You've already layed down the pathways.


----------



## Ashes

Hey everyone! Hope all is well. Sorry I've been away. Little stressful around here. Little Dude is good, but had a horrible dream about him last night... :/ anyway, miss everyone.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey there Ashly! We've missed you. Where you been?


----------



## lisa127

Good morning.


----------



## lisa127

Elohi said:


> I sure hope I can draw something. It's been a very long time since I drew anything that required any skill.
> This from like 96 or 97. I was in HS.
> View attachment 95773


I like this one!


----------



## lisa127

Eric Phillips said:


> They caught both of the inmates. Alot of rumors whirling around about how they were able to escape. The authorities did a great job of tracking them down, found TJ Lane in a church 1 mile from where I live. Here is what we offer: http://www.nowmarketinggroup.com/ The beautiful lady with the dark hair is the boss in many ways, the wife


I live fairly close to Chardon, so it was tense around here for a bit as well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning everyone!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning everyone!!!


Morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

How are you, my friend? We've been mis-connecting each other here.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How are you, my friend? We've been mis-connecting each other here.


Im alive  exhausted but alive! Cant really chat now, even if I wanted to...
Edit: phone inserted this image, can a mod remove it?
Edit: Problem fixed!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Now I'm curious as to what the image was…


----------



## sibi

Hi everyone! I know, I know...i shouldn't have taken time off to check ancestry.com. But, my husband has a free trial membership, and I wanted to really vet all I could for him. He has an interesting background, for sure.

Anyway, my real reason for posting today is to tell you about Baby Runt. She's in hospital. I'm on my way back home now. It's a six hour trip each way.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Welcome Sibi! Have you made an introduction post yet? LOL. 
I've missed you. What's up with Baby Runt? We need details.


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> Hi everyone! I know, I know...i shouldn't have taken time off to check ancestry.com. But, my husband has a free trial membership, and I wanted to really vet all I could for him. He has an interesting background, for sure.
> 
> Anyway, my real reason for posting today is to tell you about Baby Runt. She's in hospital. I'm on my way back home now. It's a six hour trip each way.



Sorry for the double post, but I wanted to make sure my message so far wasn't lost due to lack of signal. So, Baby Runt just stopped eating last Tuesday. She was having trouble passing fecal matter (poop). I went to my local vet who knows and has treated tortoises in the past, but really doesn't k ow how to treat Baby Runt due to her complicated health issues. Baby Runt is now 24 lbs., but she has always strained to poop. I could see she was straining and making noises which told me she was in extreme pain. When I took her to the vet, I requested she be given a exrays, and fluids. She was also given an enema and sent home. Well, I swear Baby Runt was passing out or else dying on me. I decided to go to the best hospital where she can really be helped. The University of Florida Veterinary Hosp is one of the best in the country. When I got there, the receptionist couldn't remember the tortoise was fe.ale, so I said, "Baby Runt is a princess! Do you think you can remember that?" And, he said, "Yes ma'am, I got it, Princess Runt. " I laughted, and said I think I just got her new name since she's really not a baby anymore, except to me. LOL. Well, I'm still waiting to hear from the doctor. She has a cscan ordered for today. I'll get back when I know more


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow Silvia. That's some tough stuff. I'm happy for you though, that you have your understanding husband to help hold you up during all this! Please do keep us up to date. We all of us care.


----------



## sibi

Yeah, my husband would post right now, but he's driving. He says, that if he did try to post right now, which he wouldn't, he would definitely use the moble app LOL


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey there Ashly! We've missed you. Where you been?


I've been around. There's just a lot going on with the whole child support thing, plus this kitten takes up a LOT is time! Lol how are you? How is everyone else?

@sibi - keep us updated! Hope all is well with you otherwise!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Yeah, my husband would post right now, but he's driving. He says, that if he did try to post right now, which he wouldn't, he would definitely use the moble app LOL


I hope he's better soon! I hope your fine  the chat is different without you (and @Ashes of course).


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Now I'm curious as to what the image was…


Advertisement for a product in a premium food store in Dubai mall. The photo was just irrelevant


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Look what I found. I call these chicken food


----------



## mike taylor

My chickens never eat them . They kill them but will not munch them down.
Hi Ashley an Sibi glade you guys are back .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 95838
> 
> 
> Look what I found. I call these chicken food


Monitor lizards and large geckos would love them I bet. Maybe even boxies.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ashes said:


> I've been around. There's just a lot going on with the whole child support thing, plus this kitten takes up a LOT is time! Lol how are you? How is everyone else?
> 
> @sibi - keep us updated! Hope all is well with you otherwise!!


Afternoon all 
Hi Ash


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Help me out here. Are they suggesting I have a smoke or that it's smokey in town. If the latter, why not say smokey?


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Help me out here. Are they suggesting I have a smoke or that it's smokey in town. If the latter, why not say smokey?
> View attachment 95841


That's good  I guess they are just lazy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well since I'm on the porch, I'm following their advice.


----------



## AZtortMom

Very nice. I love the smell of a good cigar. Outside of course


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I can't remember the last time I had a smoke inside.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When we were boarding our flight in L.A. , I said to the ticket taker boy, “This is a smoking flight, right?" He responded, “Yes it is. The best place is in the lavatory." Then we both laughed.


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm surprised he didn't say on the wing


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Im so excited my me and my dad are going to get two more sulcatas in like a week. I found an add on craigslist and there torts are kept in a very small cage.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

While rushing between planes to the outdoor smokers area, I asked the security boy if we couldn't just duck out the side door and slam a smoke on the tarmac. He said, “Sure you can! We'll even give you a special strip search if you you do!" We passed on that one.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Im so excited my me and my dad are going to get two more sulcatas in like a week. I found an add on craigslist and there torts are kept in a very small cage.
> View attachment 95843


This is a sad and happy post. Sad for how they've been kept, happy for how they WILL be kept.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> While rushing between planes to the outdoor smokers area, I asked the security boy if we couldn't just duck out the side door and slam a smoke on the tarmac. He said, “Sure you can! We'll even give you a special strip search if you you do!" We passed on that one.


LOL


----------



## Elohi

I had friends talking about Halloween so I doodled a tree and plan to creep it up a bit more this evening. Hehehe


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

This is my russians cage.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hiya Monica! How's the throat doing? Karen seems to be having cold like symptoms the last 2 days…a week after potentially being exposed to that fun respiratory virus. I'm just hanging around hearing water bucket choppers flying overhead. We've gotten no warnings so ideally we're safe, but we've got fires everywhere.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I had friends talking about Halloween so I doodled a tree and plan to creep it up a bit more this evening. Hehehe
> View attachment 95844


You know I expect nothing short of perfection from you! Told ya it would come back easy. Keep this sketch as inspiration;

and the artist of this sketch, laney, is back!


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> I hope he's better soon! I hope your fine  the chat is different without you (and @Ashes of course).



LOL Do I have to remind you too? Baby Runt is a Princess!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Holy crap you guys! I just came back outside and the smoke is thick! I'm not sure how well it will show in the picture, but here's a “normal" view and one from right now.




Time to maybe think of gathering tortoises up…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This news clip explains where our smoke is coming from.


----------



## sibi

Man,


Cowboy_Ken said:


> This news clip explains where our smoke is coming from.
> View attachment 95858



Man, Cowboy, I would have a quick plan ready. The last time I saw smoke like that was one county away. Then, before we can get anything ready, firemen told my family they had 5 minutes to get out. As some know, those wild fires burned my new home down to the ground about 17 years ago. Yeah, I'd get those torts somewhere safe until you know the fires are under control.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When we went to bed, that fire was 30 acres. Now reading it's grown to 1000 is kind of scary. Ok. Real freakin scary.


----------



## Elohi

Yikes!! That's kinda scary Cowboy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Currently it's 93° in the shade here. I just went down to the barn and brought the animal carriers up to the garage by the house for easy access. The fire is miles from us, but we live up hill from a creek that many townies like to go and swim in. People are dumb at times and they are below us and fire burns uphill.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Currently it's 93° in the shade here. I just went down to the barn and brought the animal carriers up to the garage by the house for easy access. The fire is miles from us, but we live up hill from a creek that many townies like to go and swim in. People are dumb at times and they are below us and fire burns uphill.


how close is your house to the fire?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Likely 15 miles. It's the any other fires that may break out we worry about. We live in the same type of terrain with the added attraction of the creek for townies below us. Tomorrow will be hotter. Just glad it's a school day. People always think the cigarette flicked in the brush won't start a fire, you know?


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Sorry for the double post, but I wanted to make sure my message so far wasn't lost due to lack of signal. So, Baby Runt just stopped eating last Tuesday. She was having trouble passing fecal matter (poop). I went to my local vet who knows and has treated tortoises in the past, but really doesn't k ow how to treat Baby Runt due to her complicated health issues. Baby Runt is now 24 lbs., but she has always strained to poop. I could see she was straining and making noises which told me she was in extreme pain. When I took her to the vet, I requested she be given a exrays, and fluids. She was also given an enema and sent home. Well, I swear Baby Runt was passing out or else dying on me. I decided to go to the best hospital where she can really be helped. The University of Florida Veterinary Hosp is one of the best in the country. When I got there, the receptionist couldn't remember the tortoise was fe.ale, so I said, "Baby Runt is a princess! Do you think you can remember that?" And, he said, "Yes ma'am, I got it, Princess Runt. " I laughted, and said I think I just got her new name since she's really not a baby anymore, except to me. LOL. Well, I'm still waiting to hear from the doctor. She has a cscan ordered for today. I'll get back when I know more


Oh Sibi she will be in my thoughts. Hurting during pooping is no fun.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Help me out here. Are they suggesting I have a smoke or that it's smokey in town. If the latter, why not say smokey?
> View attachment 95841


It was a balmy 60 degrees today. It was perfect running weather until I started walking and then I got cold.. brrr


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Holy crap you guys! I just came back outside and the smoke is thick! I'm not sure how well it will show in the picture, but here's a “normal" view and one from right now.
> View attachment 95855
> 
> View attachment 95856
> 
> Time to maybe think of gathering tortoises up…


eek that grass is so dry. i'd be herding my animals and heading out soon.


----------



## Kerryann

I forgot to say that I finished up what seemed like the impossible task just now. Woo hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> I forgot to say that I finished up what seemed like the impossible task just now. Woo hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


And that wasssss…?


----------



## tortdad

Hola peeps. Hope all is well with everybody. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And that wasssss…?


writing UAT testing scripts for like 100 user stories  It's a way of saying I had to tell people how to test the stuff they asked us to develop. it was a lot of work.


----------



## Kerryann

UAT is user acceptance testing sorry


----------



## Kerryann

tortdad said:


> Hola peeps. Hope all is well with everybody.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Hi tortdad
I am good  I haven't even had any beer and im good.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's so hard for my mind to process the fact that some of our members in the mid/north/eastern states are having snow and frost, and today here it was 109F! The leaves at the very tops of the mulberry trees are starting to yellow, so I can see that autumn just MIGHT be around the corner, but 109F????? Paleeze!


----------



## bouaboua

We have around 90 little plus today. My wife are complaining too. I will have her read your post here Yvonne!!!


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> It's so hard for my mind to process the fact that some of our members in the mid/north/eastern states are having snow and frost, and today here it was 109F! The leaves at the very tops of the mulberry trees are starting to yellow, so I can see that autumn just MIGHT be around the corner, but 109F????? Paleeze!


I love hot weather but both of our families are in Michigan so here we stay. It's starting to be cold at night here and yesterday was so cold.
In summary, I'm jealous!!


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> We have around 90 little plus today. My wife are complaining too. I will have her read your post here Yvonne!!!


109 with no humidity is hotter than I'd prefer, thou I'd prefer it to 60, but your weather is perfect. I'd be out on my kayak paddling around..... We only had like three 90 degree data this summer.


----------



## Kerryann

I am happy it's football season. Boys in right pants with muscles.... Mmmmmmm . The San Francisco new stadium is really nice.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> It's so hard for my mind to process the fact that some of our members in the mid/north/eastern states are having snow and frost, and today here it was 109F! The leaves at the very tops of the mulberry trees are starting to yellow, so I can see that autumn just MIGHT be around the corner, but 109F????? Paleeze!


Our highs are at 100 F! That means its cooler and Fall is coming   YAY.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Kerryann said:


> 109 with no humidity is hotter than I'd prefer, thou I'd prefer it to 60, but your weather is perfect. I'd be out on my kayak paddling around..... We only had like three 90 degree data this summer.


Our temp is 88, it feels like 107 with the humidity! (Its at 84%)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> I am happy it's football season. Boys in right pants with muscles.... Mmmmmmm . The San Francisco new stadium is really nice.


I was gonna “like this" then realized there wasn't a way to just “like" the new stadium part or the happy football has started part!!!!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I was gonna “like this" then realized there wasn't a way to just “like" the new stadium part or the happy football has started part!!!!


There's nothing wrong with half liking... 
San Fran has some ugly colors.. Oy vey


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> Our temp is 88, it feels like 107 with the humidity! (Its at 84%)


I hate humidity but we usually have it in Michigan. I say I feel like a fish, breathing water in such humidity.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've still got tee shirts that have the real colors of the 40ers. For awhile, I refused to wear the new colors.


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> There's nothing wrong with half liking...
> San Fran has some ugly colors.. Oy vey


I like watching football but I'm not a fan of any team. Just like the game.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

[QUOTE="bouaboua, post: 944288, member: 35921" I'm not a fan of any team. [/QUOTE]
Hang out with me Steven and you'd have at the least a college favorite and professional favorite!


----------



## sageharmon

Hey guys


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sageharmon said:


> Hey guys


How's it going? Probably should say it was going great until the bears just scored!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> [QUOTE="bouaboua, post: 944288, member: 35921" I'm not a fan of any team.


Hang out with me Steven and you'd have at the least a college favorite and professional favorite![/QUOTE]
I will be delighted. 

How many Coors will I need to bring. Chicago just score and taking the lead at the 4th quarter. 49er blow a 13 point lead in 5 mins. 

I like Chicago bear actually. I'm not too fond with this Q/B of 9er.


----------



## bouaboua

Actually， I do have a college football team that I do like： University of Notre Dame。


----------



## Elohi

Heyyyyyy friends. 
I've decided I might try and draw my Beans. He's such a pretty grumpy boy. I just hope I can do it. 
Now if he were a cartoon I'd have no problem LOL.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My Niner QB is great. He even has had a sulcata since he was a youngster. It is now 125 lbs. 
https://mobile.twitter.com/SammyKaep7


----------



## sibi

Let's see. My hubby said that Monica lost one of her Leos. I'm so sorry to hear about that Monica. I don't know what the chances are that he's still alive, but I hope he'll come home one day. And, I heard that o e of the twins has leukemia? Is that true? And, has anyone heard from Tiff yet? It seems tba I go away for a couple of weeks, and all kinds of things happen even with me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Actually， I do have a college football team that I do like： University of Notre Dame。


This is Touchdown Jesus at Notre Dame…


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My Niner QB is great. He even has had a sulcata since he was a youngster. It is now 125 lbs.
> https://mobile.twitter.com/SammyKaep7



I gave him credit for that part but I just don't like his demeanor. I remember the time of Steve Young and Ronni Lott.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is Touchdown Jesus at Notre Dame…
> View attachment 95904


Hahahahaha!!!!!!!

Good one Sir. Good one!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Montana, Young, Rice, Taylor, Lott, Stubblebean,Waters,Sanders,Craig ohh the good all days…sigh.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That mosaic really is in the end zone…kinda…


----------



## Elohi

sibi said:


> Let's see. My hubby said that Monica lost one of her Leos. I'm so sorry to hear about that Monica. I don't know what the chances are that he's still alive, but I hope he'll come home one day. And, I heard that o e of the twins has leukemia? Is that true? And, has anyone heard from Tiff yet? It seems tba I go away for a couple of weeks, and all kinds of things happen even with me.




Actually Byron, my male Russian is who escaped and hasn't returned. 
Leo's are all accounted for.


----------



## Elohi

It has begun...
Not sure why I started drawing him so huge. Oops.


----------



## mike taylor

Your a good drawer!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey folks. This is the wrong place for this here text, but those who know me will get it. 
It has come time for me to part ways with my hatchlings. They all are eating fine and hydrated. Alert and at times boisterous little buggers. I'm offering them on chat to my friends first. Y'all know me. I'd expect updates and such. I have 2-3, (Sibi?). I'll post pictures if there is real interest. $75 each with real shipping fees not rounded up. Let me know. I will be keeping Timmy the eyeless one unless someone wants to buy him for $50. As you know, Kenny passed away from an unfortunate accident. Let me know with a pm and we can go from there.


----------



## Elohi

Alright y'all. I'm off to the land of nod. I have to get up and help make lunches and get the kids off to school and I am sooooo not a morning person.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Alright y'all. I'm off to the land of nod. I have to get up and help make lunches and get the kids off to school and I am sooooo not a morning person.


Plus you need o figure out where you're going to put a baby sulcata!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Plus you need o figure out where you're going to put a baby sulcata!


Hahahaha I wish. 
A Sulcata is on my list of torts I need but yeah, the whole where to put one is the catch.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Montana, Young, Rice, Taylor, Lott, Stubblebean,Waters,Sanders,Craig ohh the good all days…sigh.



Field, Dana Stubblefield...bean, what kind of a fan am I?


----------



## Kerryann

Oy vey why is it Monday morning again? My day will be a long one but my first meeting off the day will be taken driving into work. Yay for hands free sync technology and webex auto dialer!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Kerryann said:


> Oy vey why is it Monday morning again? My day will be a long one but my first meeting off the day will be taken driving into work. Yay for hands free sync technology and webex auto dialer!!


Morning  welcome to my world


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Morning TFO!


IKR?


----------



## Elohi

Ugghhhhhhh nooooo 
I need more sleep.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

6 hrs. was t enough for me either. I must work on hitting it sooner.


----------



## tortdad

I try for 8 hours but never get more than 6.5 to 7

That's fine for most people but my body needs 8-9 just to recoup from the day. Breaking your back is hard on your body, combine that with 2 jobs and you really do need that full 8 hours to be ready for the next day. The only way to do that is to go to bed by like 9:00 which doesn't give me any time alone with the wife after the kids go to bed so it's to bed at 10:30 and up at 5:00


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Morning TFO!


Morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Morning TFO!


Morning


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> I try for 8 hours but never get more than 6.5 to 7
> 
> That's fine for most people but my body needs 8-9 just to recoup from the day. Breaking your back is hard on your body, combine that with 2 jobs and you really do need that full 8 hours to be ready for the next day. The only way to do that is to go to bed by like 9:00 which doesn't give me any time alone with the wife after the kids go to bed so it's to bed at 10:30 and up at 5:00
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


I wish I could get that much sleep during the week  I play catch up on the weekend


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning!


Morning


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning


Hi! *waves*  my caffeine is still kicking in


----------



## Elohi

AZtortMom said:


> Hi! *waves*  my caffeine is still kicking in


LOL! Well hello and good morning to your perky caffeinated self. Hehe


----------



## AZtortMom

I need something to keep me up at 3am *twitch*


----------



## Elohi

I'm having bulletproof coffee this morning. Must get my fats in. Sugy is still asleep, even through the garbage truck coming by. She will be mad that she missed it. Torts are chowing down on some endive. Penny is obviously prepping for brumation and I don't plan on letting her. She is pecking at food, and sleeping a lot more. Sorry penny, no long sleep for...
Nevermind little bitty is up. Brb


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> It's so hard for my mind to process the fact that some of our members in the mid/north/eastern states are having snow and frost, and today here it was 109F! The leaves at the very tops of the mulberry trees are starting to yellow, so I can see that autumn just MIGHT be around the corner, but 109F????? Paleeze!


 Here in MA we're entering the frustrating 70/80s during the day but low 40's at night.. .never know how to dress!!


----------



## smarch

Good afternoon everyone! Today in art class we painted like Jackson Pollack would to really "get into" our learning abut abstract expressionism. So basically all morning we threw paint around  me and my art buddies had a little corner and were awesome lol


----------



## AZtortMom

Shelly stalking down her favorite weed


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 95947
> Shelly stalking down her favorite weed


Shelly is most beautiful.  She looks like shes having fun eating those weeds! By the way, what is her favorite weed? (Its not something I see in my garden!)


----------



## smarch

Franklin misses going outside already. Quick question, what's the lowest temp he should still take outside trips? I've heard 60, is that ok? I mean 60s here i'm in a sweater... assuming its been relatively humid here since I know that matters too. For specifics i'm talking an hour or 2 sometimes less since its all supervised since I haven't yet created a nice secured outdoor pen yet (and am a little leery due to wildlife) he misses picking out his own weeds though!


----------



## Jacqui

Would you be comfortable out there in your barefeet? Is the ground wet? Franklin being a Russian can take more cold then other species (I look at what the species is and the animal size in my own determinations). Lots of sunshine?


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon everybody!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Would you be comfortable out there in your barefeet? Is the ground wet? Franklin being a Russian can take more cold then other species (I look at what the species is and the animal size in my own determinations). Lots of sunshine?


Barefeet thats a good judge i never assumed!  The ground does get somewhat moist in some places but wouldnt call that wet, in fact since its usually around 4-5 i'd consider it like the moisture before dew (does that even make sense?) I always walk him to sunshine, he usually gets to wander the entire yard with me following so i point him away from the shade since even when warmer out its usually cool and damp


----------



## smarch

speaking of the goober! ... it looks like he's getting comfy for the night on his dish... weirdo


----------



## Ashes

I feel so far behind here. lol. Well it's currently 57 degrees - gets to the 30s at night. I love this time of year usually but I'm kind of missing the heat right now. Echo the kitty is doing well - has finally reached 1 pound and is very rambunctious!!  Little Dude is up to 116g! Gettin' big so fast!! My daughter has started playing the violin (yay!). Wedding is in just over 6 months - we have menu tasting Thursday.... What have I missed the last couple weeks? I know I checked in but I'm sure I've missed a lot. lol


----------



## smarch

oh those drowsy eyes! These look much less grumpy than the morning drowsy-eyes!


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Shelly is most beautiful.  She looks like shes having fun eating those weeds! By the way, what is her favorite weed? (Its not something I see in my garden!)


Thanks! Her favorite weed is clover


----------



## smarch

Ashes said:


> I feel so far behind here. lol. Well it's currently 57 degrees - gets to the 30s at night. I love this time of year usually but I'm kind of missing the heat right now. Echo the kitty is doing well - has finally reached 1 pound and is very rambunctious!!  Little Dude is up to 116g! Gettin' big so fast!! My daughter has started playing the violin (yay!). Wedding is in just over 6 months - we have menu tasting Thursday.... What have I missed the last couple weeks? I know I checked in but I'm sure I've missed a lot. lol


I cant speak much for everyone else since i started school and have been almost just as missing, but you havent missed much in terms of me and 'Nank just a lot of homework and a grumpy indoor tort. Glad to hear everythings going ok for all of you there


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Good afternoon everybody!


Afternoon *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

smarch said:


> oh those drowsy eyes! These look much less grumpy than the morning drowsy-eyes!
> View attachment 95987


Cutie pie!


----------



## smarch

AZtortMom said:


> Cutie pie!


and i guess he wanted to take the dried up crispy leaf to bed as a blanket, good thing i usually clean/reorganize in the morning!


----------



## AZtortMom

smarch said:


> and i guess he wanted to take the dried up crispy leaf to bed as a blanket, good thing i usually clean/reorganize in the morning!


Shelly does that too  she's such a dork


----------



## smarch

this was our art class fun for today, mines the one in the middle and each side was 2 of my friends. my favorites the one on the right! so basically there was a lot of paint everywhere but thankfully we ended up getting most of it on the canvas 
(figured while i"m being picture-happy may as well post one i should have when I mentioned what we did lol)


----------



## AZtortMom

Shelly has been busy. Too bad I have to close it off because of the rains that are coming this week.


----------



## smarch

and last but not least: full sleep. I apologize for these being so big holy crap i didnt know my phone had such high quality set to it!


----------



## Elohi

I just can't keep from LOL'ing.


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> I just can't keep from LOL'ing.
> View attachment 95993


Stealing!


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I just can't keep from LOL'ing.
> View attachment 95993


if i could like this a million times i would! thats a perfect shot too! I've never caught 'Nank on camera yawning... i did however catch my old goldfish "talking" and it was perfect... hopefully i can find it... (hes the lighter one!)





His name was Biff and i won him at the fair and he lived 2.5 years! 
heres what he looked like while still little before he grew out of his mustache


----------



## smarch

While I'm looking at flashback stuff look what i found! Theyre a couple of pictures of 'Nank's first day with me almost 2.5 years ago!!


----------



## bouaboua

This is where we (my wife and I) at today till Friday!


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> This is where we (my wife and I) at today till Friday!
> 
> 
> View attachment 95994
> View attachment 95995


mind a stow away!? that's beautiful, and holy pond!


----------



## bouaboua

Yes, sure is a nice pool.


----------



## smarch

i cant wait to be able to have a koi pond (although in the north its apperently extra difficult to manage)


----------



## bouaboua

Hot and muggy.


----------



## bouaboua

This is from our room. We are here for my wife's birthday which is this Thursday.


----------



## Kerryann

smarch said:


> speaking of the goober! ... it looks like he's getting comfy for the night on his dish... weirdo
> View attachment 95986


I love elephant legs.


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> This is from our room. We are here for my wife's birthday which is this Thursday.
> 
> View attachment 96004
> View attachment 96007
> View attachment 96008


OMG that looks so peaceful and amazing.


----------



## Kerryann

I may be back on the going to Germany wagon.


----------



## Elohi

Knock knock.


----------



## Elohi

Knock knock....
Knock knock knock knock knock knock knock!!
Dang, were is everyone?


----------



## Elohi

I love Yoda and thought this was cool.


----------



## Eric Phillips

More like....."Cool, thought this was. Hmmmmmm." lol! Sorry just had to bust a yoda talk.


----------



## bouaboua

Enjoy our first dinner.


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Enjoy our first dinner.
> 
> View attachment 96055


I'll be there in 30, even though I have no idea where you are LOL.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> I'll be there in 30, even though I have no idea where you are LOL.


OK. I will keep the beer cold and the food hot for you. We are not that far. 

Kauai, HI.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO!


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning!


----------



## tortdad

Good morning 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Eric Phillips

bouaboua said:


> This is from our room. We are here for my wife's birthday which is this Thursday.
> 
> View attachment 96004
> View attachment 96007
> View attachment 96008



Just want to let you know I am using your pictures for my escape. My wife is on a business trip to Boston this week, so my responsibilities are my 3 girls, the house, the dog, the EBT, and work. So seeing your pictures and dreaming of being there is the only thing keeping me together, lol!!!


----------



## Eric Phillips

Good Morning All!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning Noel, Ken, Mike, Steven, Kevin, Eric !


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Noel, Ken, Mike, Steven, Kevin, Eric !


*waves from work *


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> *waves from work *


*waves back*


----------



## Yvonne G

Those pictures are beautiful, Steven. My grand daughter lives in Hawaii. Must be tough, huh? Please show this to your wife:



​


----------



## lisa127

Good morning.


----------



## Elohi

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Elohi




----------



## Elohi




----------



## Elohi




----------



## Elohi

Ok I'm done. Maybe. Lol


----------



## tortadise

Lol. You have your coffee I take it?


----------



## Abdulla6169

It's Steven's wife's birthday! I didn't know that! So here are the celebrations:




We all wish her a happy and glorious day! Have fun


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Ok I'm done. Maybe. Lol


Can I add one?


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> Can I add one?
> View attachment 96098


LOL, I almost posted this one too.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> LOL, I almost posted this one too.


Your post came at the perfect time, I was having coffee when you posted it  Its too late for coffee (7:46 pm) but I have to study (without falling asleep )


----------



## Elohi

I'm trying to get little bitty to eat. Three yr olds don't have time to eat, they're too busy getting into things to actually sit down and eat. I'm bribing with grapes. It's working. Hehehe


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon. I am stuffed from Pizza Hut buffet.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I may be back on the going to Germany wagon.



For work?


----------



## Jacqui

My laptop is now on it's way to TX... my truck seems so empty without it.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> mind a stow away!? that's beautiful, and holy pond!



I agree, love the pond!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Good afternoon. I am stuffed from Pizza Hut buffet.


Hi there


----------



## Jacqui

*waves* Hi Ms Noel! How has your week started out?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *waves* Hi Ms Noel! How has your week started out?


Not too bad  how about you?


----------



## Jacqui

Been having some severe allergy issues, but nothing I can't live through, so life is good.


----------



## Jacqui

Is your guy all healed up from the "attack of the killer bathroom"?


----------



## Elohi

Argh!! I can't seem to give the eyes enough depth!


----------



## Elohi

Anyone here draw? Have tips for me to get more depth in the eyes?


----------



## sageharmon

Elohi said:


> Anyone here draw? Have tips for me to get more depth in the eyes?


Shade around the eyelids! On the inside of the eye


----------



## mike taylor

How are you guys doing?


----------



## sageharmon

mike taylor said:


> How are you guys doing?


Horrible. My brother is getting worse(I'm not gonna talk about it right now) and we found out our golden retriever has a brain tumor. 
Why do I get picked in all the time?


----------



## bouaboua

Eric Phillips said:


> Just want to let you know I am using your pictures for my escape. My wife is on a business trip to Boston this week, so my responsibilities are my 3 girls, the house, the dog, the EBT, and work. So seeing your pictures and dreaming of being there is the only thing keeping me together, lol!!!


WOW! ! !

I never know my picture can achieve that purpose and I'm glad that relaxed you.

How about few more??


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> Enjoy our first dinner.
> 
> View attachment 96055


beeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Eric Phillips

Now that's what I'm talking about! Glad you are having a wonderful time.


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> It's Steven's wife's birthday! I didn't know that! So here are the celebrations:
> View attachment 96096
> 
> View attachment 96097
> 
> We all wish her a happy and glorious day! Have fun


Happy birthday from me too
I want that cake.


----------



## bouaboua

Eric Phillips said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about! Glad you are having a wonderful time.


Yes we do, with minimum of seasick. 

I can still feel my computer are rocking back and forth.

We will go to a Luau tonight.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> Yes we do, with minimum of seasick.
> 
> I can still feel my computer are rocking back and forth.
> 
> We will go to a Luau tonight.


Are you on a cruise


----------



## mike taylor

You see any chickens yet Steven?


----------



## Elohi

sageharmon said:


> Horrible. My brother is getting worse(I'm not gonna talk about it right now) and we found out our golden retriever has a brain tumor.
> Why do I get picked in all the time?


Boo 
DISLIKE
So sorry about Rob. 
And your dog


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> Are you on a cruise


My wife and I are in Kauai HI for her birthday. We went on a catamaran cruise this morning.


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Elohi

Went to let the kitten in for the night and found a toad hanging out by the garage.




Cool little dude. I put him down and he just looked at me. I had to shoo him back into his hiding spot lol.


----------



## mike taylor

You had to shop him? ? I don't Get it.


----------



## Elohi

Unfortunately I got bit several times on the same toe by a fire ant. So my toe is itchy, achy, and swollen. Lovely.


----------



## Elohi

Shoo*


----------



## mike taylor

Hey I got the same treatment from stupid fire ants so I killed them. Wasp spray kills them quickly. Yes I was smiling while I murdered them.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Is your guy all healed up from the "attack of the killer bathroom"?


Morning  yes he is


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Morning TFO!


Morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Yes I was smiling while I murdered them.


You monster!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all.  happy Hump day. Be safe out there. We are getting hit with more rain so hopefully it's not like last time


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all.  happy Hump day. Be safe out there. We are getting hit with more rain so hopefully it's not like last time


Morning!


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Anyone here draw? Have tips for me to get more depth in the eyes?


 Also (mind you I'm just taking my first official drawing class now, but I'm an enthusiast and know some) Don't worry about the depth until you shade in the body of the face too (if you were going to do that) since the depth is more of a "finishing touch" that you'll want to play with and tweak to perfection later


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> Yes we do, with minimum of seasick.
> 
> I can still feel my computer are rocking back and forth.
> 
> We will go to a Luau tonight.


 Do you know the whole look at the horizon most of the time seasick trick?
I know a lot of people do know about it but I had just learned it before a whale watch this summer and it worked (... or was that the Dramamine and sea-bands? only thing I didnt have is one of those prescription patches for long cruises lol)
looks like it was fun though!


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Went to let the kitten in for the night and found a toad hanging out by the garage.
> View attachment 96245
> 
> View attachment 96246
> 
> Cool little dude. I put him down and he just looked at me. I had to shoo him back into his hiding spot lol.


 They decide under our porch near our back door is a nice hiding spot and my mum freaks out when she sees them and I have to go pick them up and relocate them to our field close bye. On time quite a large one hopped our garden fence but couldn't get out so I had to get him too haha, I've become the critter saver... but I've always liked critters and caught toads and would keep them in a carrier for a little while to watch before letting go... one time my sister forgot one in the sun in a carrier.... I thought he was dead but soaked the "dead" toad in water and he began to move again!


----------



## smarch

morning all  happy Wednesday! my second favorite day of the week! get to work till noon then draw all afternoon. hope everyones having a good day, its going by super slow to me!


----------



## Elohi

Good morning Sara!


----------



## Elohi

Where is @Cowboy Ken??


----------



## Elohi

Oh and for you morning haha's...
Beans has an itch. 
http://instagram.com/p/tDSSW8stz2/


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Oh and for you morning haha's...
> Beans has an itch.
> http://instagram.com/p/tDSSW8stz2/


 haha itchy butt! I love how he tries to keep eating too ... "this is the life, human to serve me food on a platter and to itch my butt!"


----------



## smarch

Nank doesn't like to be touched on his body although I've never actually tried itching him. He does not like toothbrush scrubbies though! it was light and a soft brush... ahh well for him because i'll do it anyways to clean him!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Oh and for you morning haha's...
> Beans has an itch.
> http://instagram.com/p/tDSSW8stz2/


LOL ! It would be funnier if he danced like this:


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Nank doesn't like to be touched on his body although I've never actually tried itching him. He does not like toothbrush scrubbies though! it was light and a soft brush... ahh well for him because i'll do it anyways to clean him!


My tort doesn't mind head rubs!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> LOL ! It would be funnier if he danced like this:


 My mum shared this on facebook with me 

and Nank wont let me near his head for a rum, sometimes he doesn't suck in when I rub his chin, but I chalk that up to wild instinct over anything personal.


----------



## Elohi

All mine like head rubs. And they don't mind a toothbrush bath. They're all pretty laid back. Well the Leo's are. 
Penny, the Russian girl is a sassy thing. She will absolutely bite fingers if you aren't paying attention. She also would rather not be touched and makes that known with attitude body movements. She is quite funny.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Mine likes head rubs when I'm feeding him, or does he like the feeding part ?


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> It's Steven's wife's birthday! I didn't know that! So here are the celebrations:
> View attachment 96096
> 
> View attachment 96097
> 
> We all wish her a happy and glorious day! Have fun


Thank you Ali. My wife thank you for the post. We are enjoy ourselves and amazed of creator's power and wisdom.

Thanks again.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Those pictures are beautiful, Steven. My grand daughter lives in Hawaii. Must be tough, huh? Please show this to your wife:
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you Yvonne. Thank you.

That is a nice card.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Thank you Ali. My wife thank you for the post. We are enjoy ourselves and amazed of creator's power and wisdom.
> 
> Thanks again.


Your welcome Steven! You can call my by my first name, we are all friends here


----------



## bouaboua

Thank you Abdulla. Thank you Sir. Good to have a friend like you.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good afternoon! *


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Yes we do, with minimum of seasick.
> 
> I can still feel my computer are rocking back and forth.
> 
> We will go to a Luau tonight.



Love the pictures. The luau sounds like fun.


----------



## Jacqui

sageharmon said:


> Horrible. My brother is getting worse(I'm not gonna talk about it right now) and we found out our golden retriever has a brain tumor.
> Why do I get picked in all the time?



Sorry *hugs* Is the golden an older dog?


----------



## Jacqui

I had thought all our hummingbirds had left with the colder weather coming in, but this morning I saw one.  Also only saw one hummingbird moth, am so use to having dozens of them flying around.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *Good afternoon! *


Afternoon


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Thank you Abdulla. Thank you Sir. Good to have a friend like you.


Hi Steven  tell your wife Happy Birthday for me


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Thank you Abdulla. Thank you Sir. Good to have a friend like you.


Your welcome Steven. Just remember, have fun!


----------



## Elohi

Still trying.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Afternoon humor


----------



## mike taylor

Hahaha that ones always funny!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Love the pictures. The luau sounds like fun.


Are we having fun??

Yes! ! ! 

This is the store we found out from the "Local"people that best "Poke" on the island, The lady behind the counter are so kind that she let us try 8 different kind of them and this is our lunch today. 5 different kind of Poke, total of two ponds. 

plus a cold one.


----------



## bouaboua

This is the market.


----------



## mike taylor

Awesome Steven! My cousin was in hawaii a few months back and found a shop selling watches made out of some kind of wood . Totally awesome watch.


----------



## AZtortMom

Huge fan of Hawaii. We go back often.


----------



## Elohi

Hawaii....someday. Someday.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Huge fan of Hawaii. We go back often.


Lucky you! This is my first time. 

It is beautiful for sure. And my wife said thank for your greeting.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Hawaii....someday. Someday.


It is my first time. I been in US for over 30 years. Everyone in my family been in Hawaii before, except me. My daughter been here four times already, she is only 24.

Something wrong with me...........just kidding.....I think not!


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> It is my first time. I been in US for over 30 years. Everyone in my family been in Hawaii before, except me. My daughter been here four times already, she is only 24.
> 
> Something wrong with me...........just kidding.....I think not!


You guys will need to check out the other islands too. I love Maui. I can't wait to visit the big island. 
Maui is where I was nearly hit by a sea turtle


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> You guys will need to check out the other islands too. I love Maui. I can't wait to visit the big island.
> Maui is where I was nearly hit by a sea turtle


Wow! Hit a sea turtle! How that happen, that is what we like to do tomorrow. See if we can see some sea turtles on the beachs.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Wow! Hit a sea turtle! How that happen, that is what we like to do tomorrow. See if we can see some sea turtles on the beachs.


I was snorkeling and I was diving down pretty deep, and he was coming up pretty quick. He was the size of a coffee table. He felt he had the right of way and I let him have it. He scared the living **** out of me for sure. We missed each by a matter of inches. I swear that bugger had a smile on his face as turned and looked at me as he swam on


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> Went to let the kitten in for the night and found a toad hanging out by the garage.
> View attachment 96245
> 
> View attachment 96246
> 
> Cool little dude. I put him down and he just looked at me. I had to shoo him back into his hiding spot lol.


soooooo cute.. i miss our toad. it's been a cold summer for him


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> All mine like head rubs. And they don't mind a toothbrush bath. They're all pretty laid back. Well the Leo's are.
> Penny, the Russian girl is a sassy thing. She will absolutely bite fingers if you aren't paying attention. She also would rather not be touched and makes that known with attitude body movements. She is quite funny.


My Russian is a cranky little witch herself. I love her tude...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO.


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Morning TFO.


Morning Mike  how's your morning treating you so far?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I was snorkeling and I was diving down pretty deep, and he was coming up pretty quick. He was the size of a coffee table. He felt he had the right of way and I let him have it. He scared the living **** out of me for sure. We missed each by a matter of inches. I swear that bugger had a smile on his face as turned and looked at me as he swam on



Love this story!! How neat.


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry Steven but that stuff didn't look too good to my simple food tastes. What exactly is poke though?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Love this story!! How neat.


Thanks! Afternoon Miss Jacqui


----------



## Jacqui

Howdy Noel!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Sorry Steven but that stuff didn't look too good to my simple food tastes. What exactly is poke though?


Well where I come from…


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well where I come from…



ummm the type Steven is talking about...


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well where I come from…


 I'm definitely getting my giggles in for the day!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> ummm the type Steven is talking about...


Well he's there with his wife…sooooo


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well he's there with his wife…sooooo



Yes, but still....


----------



## smarch

Afternoon everyone!
Going to an art gallery opening at my school tonight of our Art Faculty so i'll get to see some of my professors work, super excited  i'll share some pics if I'm allowed to take them!


----------



## Jacqui

It's official, my laptop has made it to Dell. Now let's see how long til they get it fixed and back to me.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Afternoon everyone!
> Going to an art gallery opening at my school tonight of our Art Faculty so i'll get to see some of my professors work, super excited  i'll share some pics if I'm allowed to take them!



Neat to see what the teachers themselves have done.


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi... where are you??????


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> It's official, my laptop has made it to Dell. Now let's see how long til they get it fixed and back to me.


 My HP took about a month when it was down & out (including the shipping time) ... good speed I guess, just not when you have 2 online classes!
did you know what was wrong with it? I don't recall if I read why or not?


----------



## Jacqui

Does anybody hear from Erin any more? Wondering how she, her hubby, the kidlings, dogs and tortoises are doing.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> My HP took about a month when it was down & out (including the shipping time) ... good speed I guess, just not when you have 2 online classes!
> did you know what was wrong with it? I don't recall if I read why or not?



According to the local repair guy, it's a mother board issue.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Neat to see what the teachers themselves have done.


 Well I mean i'm pretty close with one specific professor and we're friends on facebook so I see what she creates but in a gallery its like you're actually looking at the real piece! And there's other professors I have essentially no idea what they do and cant wait to see!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> According to the local repair guy, it's a mother board issue.


 oh that's not terribly bad, I'm not sure if it was my issue but when I had it sent in the replaced the motherboard and wires to the screen (the wires were crapping out and I had to tilt my screen for it to be on... then one day it stopped turning on) they also gave me a new keyboard... I like my keyboards, the letters lose their matte finish on ones I use a lot so it looks loved and I guess I like that


----------



## smarch

This is truly a silly question, so I shall not start a thread, it was me sipping wine thoughts lol... theoretically could you get a tortoise drunk? I mean I know I'd never actually try it or anything! but what if, like doing baby food soaks you added a little bit of something alcoholic (not a lot or anything strong as if that effects us imagine a little guy!) but would they get "drunk"? or tipsy or dizzy or any of the assorted things?
That may not exactly be designed to answer lol. Maybe a better question would be does their cold bloodedness effect that?

Its kinda funny my mellow thoughts after drinking a little are tortoise oriented


----------



## Elohi

I messed up my drawing


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh no!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I messed up my drawing


Prove it


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Prove it


I managed to make the beak too long so things aren't coming together at the cheek/timpanum the way they should.  I am bummed because I'm not sure I can fix it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> This is truly a silly question, so I shall not start a thread, it was me sipping wine thoughts lol... theoretically could you get a tortoise drunk? I mean I know I'd never actually try it or anything! but what if, like doing baby food soaks you added a little bit of something alcoholic (not a lot or anything strong as if that effects us imagine a little guy!) but would they get "drunk"? or tipsy or dizzy or any of the assorted things?
> That may not exactly be designed to answer lol. Maybe a better question would be does their cold bloodedness effect that?
> 
> Its kinda funny my mellow thoughts after drinking a little are tortoise oriented


Somewhere in the echoes of the cobwebs that keep my ears apart, I seem to remember something about a needed enzyme to process alcohol to “get" the effects we humans have. Something about primates seeking out certain fermented fruit to a very real degree. Maybe even something concerning bears and over ripe fruit.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I managed to make the beak too long so things aren't coming together at the cheek/timpanum the way they should.  I am bummed because I'm not sure I can fix it.
> View attachment 96406


Looks fine to me. Mouth partially open going after a leaf...


----------



## taza

I think it looks great. Wish I had your talent to draw.


----------



## mike taylor

You can fix it . Blend it .


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> You can fix it . Blend it .





taza said:


> I think it looks great. Wish I had your talent to draw.





Cowboy_Ken said:


> Looks fine to me. Mouth partially open going after a leaf...



Thank you. I'm going to try and fix it. I won't give up. I probably won't touch it again until little bitties nap tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here at the ranch it's still way smokey. It has yet to clear from our little valley. Karen and I now both have stuffy sinuses and our eyes look like we're a couple of G*d D*mn HIPPIES!!! Just saying.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here at the ranch it's still way smokey. It has yet to clear from our little valley. Karen and I now both have stuffy sinuses and our eyes look like we're a couple of G*d D*mn HIPPIES!!! Just saying.


Y'all need some wind! That sucks, I hope it moves out soon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've had a breeze, it moved the smoke out of the big valley to ours. So it goes…


----------



## Elohi

Oh.... :0/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When I was coming home, I thought it was drizzling up at our place. You know that blurriness that you see when the rain is falling from a distance. Turns out it was blurry from the smoke.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When I was coming home, I thought it was drizzling up at our place. You know that blurriness that you see when the rain is falling from a distance. Turns out it was blurry from the smoke.



Oh snap. How are the cats and torts handling the smoke?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

They seem fine. It's a little cooler, so the tortoises aren't as active as they were in the 85°+ temps.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And who loves me…?


The only time I'll eat ketchup.


----------



## Ashes

Hey guys.


----------



## mike taylor

Whats up Ashley?


----------



## Elohi

Ashley!!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well where I come from…


You always make me laugh.. I like the way your brain works


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Does anybody hear from Erin any more? Wondering how she, her hubby, the kidlings, dogs and tortoises are doing.


No  I wonder too
Sibi has been on ancestry


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And who loves me…?
> View attachment 96453
> 
> The only time I'll eat ketchup.


Is that pickled cucumbers


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nope. Steamed yellow and zuke. Karen said I had to eat them cause there good for you. Gosh!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nothing from Mrs. C in a long time. I was looking at old PM's and was amazed at the folks that seem to have just drifted away. Kinda sad.


----------



## mike taylor

Your wife too? Eat this don't eat that . Don't smoke more than four a day . Haha Its all good someone cares right .


----------



## mike taylor

My reds totally ate almost everything in their enclosure . It looks like a waste land .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Your wife too? Eat this don't eat that . Don't smoke more than four a day . Haha Its all good someone cares right .


But I've been partaking in destructive behavior for a long time. Eat your vegetables? But the wheel chairs are hard on my teeth.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But I've been partaking in destructive behavior for a long time. Eat your vegetables? But the wheel chairs are hard on my teeth.


Too bad of humor? Just reading the crowd folks, reading the crowd.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And she made me chocolate/peanut butter/oatmeal freezer cookies, too! If I didn't eat my vegies, I would have balanced it by only eating two cookies maybe.


----------



## AZtortMom

You gotta have your cookies 
Hey Ashley


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Birthday my Love!！!


----------



## bouaboua

I wonder what and how Tiff are doing! ! ! ! 

May God bless!!


----------



## bouaboua

Good night!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Noel!！!！!

Ｈａｐｐｙ　Ｆｒｉｄａｙ！!！!！


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Noel!！!！!
> 
> Ｈａｐｐｙ　Ｆｒｉｄａｙ！!！!！


Why thank you sir! Good morning to you and Happy Friday!


----------



## smarch

Good morning all! And not so good morning from Nank he wants back asleep


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I managed to make the beak too long so things aren't coming together at the cheek/timpanum the way they should.  I am bummed because I'm not sure I can fix it.
> View attachment 96406


 Take this from one artist to another who hears it all the time, you're crazy it looks great! You'll probably see when you look again, breaks are good because you get so narrow minded at little "mistakes" that are literally nothing. My favorite professor had us take tons of breaks... even made me take a few (i'm not a break person) Nice nights sleep and a fresh prospective are what you need!


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Somewhere in the echoes of the cobwebs that keep my ears apart, I seem to remember something about a needed enzyme to process alcohol to “get" the effects we humans have. Something about primates seeking out certain fermented fruit to a very real degree. Maybe even something concerning bears and over ripe fruit.


 I think I remember vaguely hearing something about an enzyme once too now that you mention it. So I guess its a good assumption reptiles don't have that therefore wouldn't have such side effects... I wonder what would happen... probably nothing good at all though


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nope. Steamed yellow and zuke. Karen said I had to eat them cause there good for you. Gosh!


 But it is good for you and yummy too! If she'll listen ask her to almost sauté them with a bit of olive oil and just a pinch of salt/pepper (completely optional, i'm a plain person myself) it makes them delicious! we put them in tin foil with the olive oil and throw them on the grill. I would literally eat them all day... unfortunately our plants already died out  2 summers ago we had TONS like literally it was a great year up here, because EVERYONE was just trying to get rid of them!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good night!
> 
> View attachment 96473



A view I could live with.


----------



## Jacqui

Does anybody have awesome plans for their weekend?


----------



## AZtortMom

Nope  more on the house


----------



## Jacqui

I went into a sorta local town to sell off my aluminum cans. Went from there to the garden center. They had the nice plant water saucers I like on sale for half off. Wasn't on my budget, but I bought several of them. As the young man was helping me load them into my truck, I mentioned they were for tortoises. Come to find out, he is interested in getting one for his daughter.  He's thinking sulcata and I tried to warn him of the problems with them. I also told him about this site, so perhaps he will join up.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Nope  more on the house



Tell the other half to try not to hurt himself this time. Are you still working on the bathroom?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I went into a sorta local town to sell off my aluminum cans. Went from there to the garden center. They had the nice plant water saucers I like on sale for half off. Wasn't on my budget, but I bought several of them. As the young man was helping me load them into my truck, I mentioned they were for tortoises. Come to find out, he is interested in getting one for his daughter.  He's thinking sulcata and I tried to warn him of the problems with them. I also told him about this site, so perhaps he will join up.


That's very cool  I have experiences like that when I go to Home Depot. 

I will relay the message to my man about working safely. Yes we are still working on the bathroom, and hopefully we can finish the kitchen too


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like a busy weekend. I normally only get carried away like that with plant sales. lol


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm back from visiting family in Oregon! It seemed sooo dry and smokey. 

Today we had parts of the freeway closed due to heavy rain flooding! It was like driving to work in a monsoon...

I'm still just trying to begin wedding planning. Mainly trying to figure out budget and guest list buut even that has me stuck. Wherever we have the wedding a lot of family or friends will be left out so just having the wedding/small reception in Alaska I think and a large reception in Washington or Oregon.


----------



## AZtortMom

Indeed  he is very motivated. He hates being so far behind with the remodel


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Does anybody have awesome plans for their weekend?


 Awesome is debatable to some, but (aside from a buttload of homework) I have an awareness walk tomorrow and then my first 10K race sunday... a race I am now by no means prepared for due to school taking my training time. but im still excited for both... and to sleep in tomorrow


----------



## margykid

margykid said:


> Hi everyone.
> I have this lump on my cheek. It is not visible but it feels like a ball of bones. It isAbout the size of a large pea.You can move it round and it tingles when you do. I don't know what it is?? Do you?


Hi guys, just wondered if you knew what it is?


----------



## bouaboua

Heading home today. Miss all our tortoises very much.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Heading home today. Miss all our tortoises very much.


Safe trip, Steven!


----------



## Abdulla6169

margykid said:


> Hi guys, just wondered if you knew what it is?


Go to a doctor  Thats the best thing you can do!


----------



## mike taylor

Could be a pimple that didn't come to the top now its a cyst


----------



## Elohi

Well I was going to try and fix my drawing but if this **** doesn't stop that's not going to happen.


----------



## bouaboua

The island of Kauai have wild chicken running wild all over the road.

I ask why, are they protected?

The answer is: Those chicken meat are very tough. so no one catching them and they have no nature predator.

I say: the island do not have enough Chinese people on it. Between my wife and my mother in-law.........gave them couple month, no more public nuisance.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Well I was going to try and fix my drawing but if this **** doesn't stop that's not going to happen.
> View attachment 96529


What this app/device you use called? And whats wrong with the reading?


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> The island of Kauai have wild chicken running wild all over the road.
> 
> I ask why, are they protected?
> 
> The answer is: Those chicken meat are very tough. so no one catching them and they have no nature predator.
> 
> I say: the island do not have enough Chinese people on it. Between my wife and my mother in-law.........gave them couple month, no more public nuisance.
> 
> View attachment 96526
> View attachment 96527
> View attachment 96528
> 
> 
> View attachment 96530
> 
> 
> View attachment 96531
> 
> 
> View attachment 96532
> 
> 
> View attachment 96533


I pretty sure these chicken were introduced, right? I have no Idea why they are protected. Maybe they look nice?


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Heading home today. Miss all our tortoises very much.


Safe travels my friend!


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> What this app/device you use called? And whats wrong with the reading?


It's azumio instant heart rate app. And a normal resting heart rate is very rhythmic. It should be between 60-100 for a normal adult. Mine drops down into the 40's if I'm having preventricular contractions. I feel faint and tired when this happens. It I have too many of them (sustained bigeminy), my chest will hurt. 
Any lower than 47 and I tend to lose consciousness. Just seconds before this my heart rate was 109 because I was standing, which is totally normal. It dropped to 48 and climbed to 49 during the reading. This is just a screen shot of a scrollable reading.


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> I pretty sure these chicken were introduced, right? I have no Idea why they are protected. Maybe they look nice?


No. those chicken are not protected. and they must bought onto the island couple hundred years ago and some getting away. 

Because the island have no nature predators and human do not eat them, so they just getting populated everywhere.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> The island of Kauai have wild chicken running wild all over the road.
> 
> I ask why, are they protected?
> 
> The answer is: Those chicken meat are very tough. so no one catching them and they have no nature predator.
> 
> I say: the island do not have enough Chinese people on it. Between my wife and my mother in-law.........gave them couple month, no more public nuisance.
> 
> View attachment 96526
> View attachment 96527
> View attachment 96528
> 
> 
> View attachment 96530
> 
> 
> View attachment 96531
> 
> 
> View attachment 96532
> 
> 
> View attachment 96533


I'm right there with you Steven  I LOVE chicken


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> I'm right there with you Steven  I LOVE chicken


Hahahahahaha........

Let's go!! We will have a good supply of free chicken there..............


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> It's azumio instant heart rate app. And a normal resting heart rate is very rhythmic. It should be between 60-100 for a normal adult. Mine drops down into the 40's if I'm having preventricular contractions. I feel faint and tired when this happens. It I have too many of them (sustained bigeminy), my chest will hurt.
> Any lower than 47 and I tend to lose consciousness. Just seconds before this my heart rate was 109 because I was standing, which is totally normal. It dropped to 48 and climbed to 49 during the reading. This is just a screen shot of a scrollable reading.


 This sounds very similar to my friend but she has POTS where basically if she stands after sitting its like when normal people "get up too fast" but worse... you sound just as casual about it as her too... meanwhile when she talks about I freak out for her!


----------



## Elohi

I have POTS too. Actually I think my arrhythmia's are mostly neurological (they appear to be completely an electrical issue from drs have been able to find). As they are set off by msg, which is an excito-toxin to the brain. I also have raynauds, which is neurological as well. The raynauds and the arrhythmia's presented around the same time. The pots has always been an issue for me.


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> Hahahahahaha........
> 
> Let's go!! We will have a good supply of free chicken there..............


 I had the same thought! I'll cook if someone else does them in and does the plucking!


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I have POTS too. Actually I think my arrhythmia's are mostly neurological (the appear to be completely an electrical issue from drs can find). As they are set off by msg, which is an excito-toxin to the brain. I also have raynauds, which is neurological as well. The raynauds and the arrhythmia's presented around the same time. The pots has always been an issue for me.


 from what I understand pots is just always an issue, She has Chiari Malformation which is notably probably the cause for it as well as EDS making her a whole bowl of irregularities. We're actually "running" 2 races together this fall which should be interesting for any reasons you could imagine!


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> from what I understand pots is just always an issue, She has Chiari Malformation which is notably probably the cause for it as well as EDS making her a whole bowl of irregularities. We're actually "running" 2 races together this fall which should be interesting for any reasons you could imagine!


Wow! How does she manage all that?


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> No. those chicken are not protected. and they must bought onto the island couple hundred years ago and some getting away.
> 
> Because the island have no nature predators and human do not eat them, so they just getting populated everywhere.


Oh, I read your last post too quickly 






I just happen to have a cool book next to me


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Wow! How does she manage all that?


 I have no idea! I give her credit because she literally plays it off like its no big deal while she sometimes cant get up some days she feels so bad. And the 2 races will be obstacle races too, but I'm already aware it'll be less running more walk-racing. If you want I could message you her facebook page to check out? She just posts updates and how she's dealing and stuff about awareness and whatnot especially since all 3 are pretty unhreard of diseases.


----------



## taza

Elohi said:


> It's azumio instant heart rate app. And a normal resting heart rate is very rhythmic. It should be between 60-100 for a normal adult. Mine drops down into the 40's if I'm having preventricular contractions. I feel faint and tired when this happens. It I have too many of them (sustained bigeminy), my chest will hurt.
> Any lower than 47 and I tend to lose consciousness. Just seconds before this my heart rate was 109 because I was standing, which is totally normal. It dropped to 48 and climbed to 49 during the reading. This is just a screen shot of a scrollable reading.


Oh my gosh that must be scary when that happens.


----------



## taza

Elohi said:


> I have POTS too. Actually I think my arrhythmia's are mostly neurological (they appear to be completely an electrical issue from drs have been able to find). As they are set off by msg, which is an excito-toxin to the brain. I also have raynauds, which is neurological as well. The raynauds and the arrhythmia's presented around the same time. The pots has always been an issue for me.


Raynauds Is that when your fingers get cold or you touch cold things they turn white and its very painfull?


----------



## Elohi

taza said:


> Raynauds Is that when your fingers get cold or you touch cold things they turn white and its very painfull?


Partly yes, that's the condition. It sucks. It helps being in south Texas but I chill SO easily. Stores and restaurants down here keep the A/C cranked to max and it is triggered entering pretty much anywhere down here in the summer. This is why I have to go sit outside in the summer heat and joke about being reptilian LOL.


----------



## Elohi

How is everyone?
I just had a DOUBLE guacamole, Swiss, bacon burger wrapped in lettuce at a Red Robin. I got a double and skipped the sweet potato fries. Man it was soooooo good. Messy, but good.


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> How is everyone?
> I just had a DOUBLE guacamole, Swiss, bacon burger wrapped in lettuce at a Red Robin. I got a double and skipped the sweet potato fries. Man it was soooooo good. Messy, but good.


Sounds so yummy!


----------



## smarch

Soooooo.... this was a first...
(Yes it's rather dry I'm getting moss tomorrow to layer in... what's the moss people use instead of coir that's cheaper?)


----------



## smarch

Omg guys!! Is my phone lying to me or am I officially a "well known member"!? I'm kind of really excited right now... how long haven't I noticed this?


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Whats up Ashley?


Not a whole lot.  got our wedding menu picked after the tasting yesterday.... Gonna be soooooo good.  actually about to head to bed.... Gotta work in the morning... Night all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well Known Member…people will talk


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well Known Member…people will talk


There's a joke in that somewhere.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Omfg I found a RAT in my torts out side cage. It was really close to my russians


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A new fire here abouts. 6:00pm news had it at 4 acres. Now, 4 hours later, 200 acres. No containment seen for too soon. Large area is under level 3 evacuation orders. Again, we don't need to worry, but no relief from smoke in the future.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's the story;

http://kptv.com/story/26581372/wildfire-burning-on-private-timberland-near-hagg-lake


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Didn't work. I'm going to bed. Nite all. Morning Abdulla.


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> I have POTS too. Actually I think my arrhythmia's are mostly neurological (they appear to be completely an electrical issue from drs have been able to find). As they are set off by msg, which is an excito-toxin to the brain. I also have raynauds, which is neurological as well. The raynauds and the arrhythmia's presented around the same time. The pots has always been an issue for me.



I had POTS too. You are the 1st person I've ever known what the hell it is. How long have you had it? Did you get it after pregnancy? I got it after I was really sick



0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Didn't work. I'm going to bed. Nite all. Morning Abdulla.


Morning! I mean night!


----------



## bouaboua

We landed back home. 

I took some photo of they feeding the Koi fish this morning. They are so beautiful and almost surreal. 

Some of them are like made out of glass.


----------



## Eric Phillips

bouaboua said:


> We landed back home.
> 
> I took some photo of they feeding the Koi fish this morning. They are so beautiful and almost surreal.
> 
> Some of them are like made out of glass.
> 
> View attachment 96604
> View attachment 96605
> View attachment 96606
> View attachment 96607
> View attachment 96608
> 
> 
> View attachment 96609
> 
> 
> View attachment 96610
> 
> 
> View attachment 96610
> 
> 
> View attachment 96604
> View attachment 96605
> View attachment 96606
> View attachment 96607
> View attachment 96608
> View attachment 96609
> View attachment 96610
> View attachment 96611
> View attachment 96612
> View attachment 96613
> View attachment 96614
> View attachment 96615
> View attachment 96616
> View attachment 96617
> View attachment 96618
> View attachment 96619
> View attachment 96620
> View attachment 96621
> View attachment 96622
> View attachment 96623



Holy Koi! Love to put them in my back yard garden pond but always afraid they wouldn't survive the winters. Awesome pics.


----------



## tortdad

Hello everybody 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning all! College Gameday...


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Hello!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning all! College Gameday...


Good morning! The internet tells me that's a TV show, have fun watching


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> We landed back home.
> 
> I took some photo of they feeding the Koi fish this morning. They are so beautiful and almost surreal.
> 
> Some of them are like made out of glass.
> 
> View attachment 96604
> View attachment 96605
> View attachment 96606
> View attachment 96607
> View attachment 96608
> 
> 
> View attachment 96609
> 
> 
> View attachment 96610
> 
> 
> View attachment 96610
> 
> 
> View attachment 96604
> View attachment 96605
> View attachment 96606
> View attachment 96607
> View attachment 96608
> View attachment 96609
> View attachment 96610
> View attachment 96611
> View attachment 96612
> View attachment 96613
> View attachment 96614
> View attachment 96615
> View attachment 96616
> View attachment 96617
> View attachment 96618
> View attachment 96619
> View attachment 96620
> View attachment 96621
> View attachment 96622
> View attachment 96623


I like them fishes !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Abdulla, how are you brother? 
College GameDay is something of a college football discussion group where they talk not just about the obvious football parts, but also analyze things like the strengths of the team playing against you and how they may exploit your teams weaknesses.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Abdulla, how are you brother?
> College GameDay is something of a college football discussion group where they talk not just about the obvious football parts, but also analyze things like the strengths of the team playing against you and how they may exploit your teams weaknesses.


Im fine, I have studying to do... But still fine. I really wanna watch a football match (The American kind, lol ).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lately, American rules football has been suffering as a whole for the mistakes and actions of a few. The NFL is a huge money maker here, and some star players have been charged with from spousal abuse to child abuse. Some of these charges have come from public video showing the crimes. The NFL seemed to have taken a stand of, “it's not as bad as it looks". Now, somewhat late, and a result to public outcry, the NFL is trying to save face by saying they will change things soon. At this point, it's just damage control, overall the organization is loosing money, so it's trying to say it's better now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

All that, and stay true to your studies. I expect greatness from you!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lately, American rules football has been suffering as a whole for the mistakes and actions of a few. The NFL is a huge money maker here, and some star players have been charged with from spousal abuse to child abuse. Some of these charges have come from public video showing the crimes. The NFL seemed to have taken a stand of, “it's not as bad as it looks". Now, somewhat late, and a result to public outcry, the NFL is trying to save face by saying they will change things soon. At this point, it's just damage control, overall the organization is loosing money, so it's trying to say it's better now.


Hmmm.... Just saw a video about it. I never trust people that have giant industries. Money is power and, power is blind.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's hard to imagine someone making $66 million a year from a physical talent of catching a ball or throwing a ball, while folks with very strong brains, at times struggle to pay for their homes, and have to fight for research money to help the greater good of mankind.


----------



## Yvonne G

At the risk of being run out of pretend chat on a rail, and tarred and feathered, I must interject here:

*I HATE FOOTBALL!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> At the risk of being run out of pretend chat on a rail, and tarred and feathered, I must interject here:
> 
> *I HATE FOOTBALL!!!!!!!*​


I hate sports in general, I just like trying new things.I hate soccer. And basketball. And tennis. And dodgeball.
Edit: I just want to go to the Superbowl for once. Sounds nice.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> *I  FOOTBALL!!!!!!!*​



Now that that is fixed, we'll keep you!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Now that that is fixed, we'll keep you!


LOL.


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! I didn't realize that "hate" had been replaced by a big red heart. My eyeball just skimmed right over it. But I had to go back and re-read it because I couldn't understand your comment.

Actually, I dislike watching ANY sports on TV. When I'm doing the channel surfing thing, if I land on a sports game, I have to hurry up and click to get rid of it. But then, many of you probably would hurry to click off of the type of shows that I like, so I guess we're even!


----------



## tortdad

Ken must love you, he just saved you from a butt kickin'  


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Yvonne G

Me? What's not to love?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Me? What's not to love?


As the kids say, “IKR?"


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Me? What's not to love?


The fact you hate football? Other than that your perfect  Your the "most nicest" member here. Thanks Yvonne!


----------



## tortdad

Look who just came for a visit. Found this guy running around my back yard. My yard buts up against our retention pond, which is normally dry but we've had a lot of rain and our detention pond connects to a permanent pond.




0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> Look who just came for a visit. Found this guy running around my back yard. My yard buts up against our retention pond, which is normally dry but we've had a lot of rain and our detention pond connects to a permanent pond.
> View attachment 96658
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


How lucky you are to have wild turtle come to visit you. Is that a RES?? Or....??


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Me? What's not to love?


.


----------



## tortdad

bouaboua said:


> How lucky you are to have wild turtle come to visit you. Is that a RES?? Or....??


 
I'm pretty sure it is but I'm not up to speed on my turtles. They are local here. He's just lucky it's not a gulf coast boxie.... I would have had a hard time not keeping him if he was  


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> I'm pretty sure it is but I'm not up to speed on my turtles. They are local here. He's just lucky it's not a gulf coast boxie.... I would have had a hard time not keeping him if he was
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


You know what.....I will be the same! ! ! 

Then we both become outlaw....


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! !


Morning Steven! Must be so comfy coming back home


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> I'm pretty sure it is but I'm not up to speed on my turtles. They are local here. He's just lucky it's not a gulf coast boxie.... I would have had a hard time not keeping him if he was
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Did you get a picture of the plastron?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did you get a picture of the plastron?


I think it is a yellow bellied slider. Not sure...


----------



## Elohi

I love football. I REALLY love football but I don't really approve of the massive millions the players make. And I have issues with the leagues "sweep bad behavior under the rug, until they get caught" trend.


----------



## Elohi

And as a female, I have been treated poorly for trying to play a "boys" sport. I was fast. I hit hard. I can catch and I can throw. Tough is an understatement. But I had the wrong genitals to play and I was put in my place in high school. I'm still disgusted by the things that were said to me and how I was treated. 
Some of the players supported me because they knew who I was and how fast and tough I was but the majority treated me terribly. And the coaches refused to allow me to play because I missed two-a-days. I took it to the school and they were going to allow me to try out but the harassment became so bad my family pulled me completely out of school.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Steven! Must be so comfy coming back home


Yes Sir. Away are nice, but home is better.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good morning Noel!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> And as a female, I have been treated poorly for trying to play a "boys" sport. I was fast. I hit hard. I can catch and I can throw. Tough is an understatement. But I had the wrong genitals to play and I was put in my place in high school. I'm still disgusted by the things that were said to me and how I was treated.
> Some of the players supported me because they knew who I was and how fast and tough I was but the majority treated me terribly. And the coaches refused to allow me to play because I missed two-a-days. I took it to the school and they were going to allow me to try out but the harassment became so bad my family pulled me completely out of school.


This is what happened in soccer a while ago: http://time.com/2936342/suarez-bite-appeal/
And why did those people even care you were trying to become a football player at school. There are girl's football (soccer) matches here. Its really sad they treated you that way


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Yes Sir. Away are nice, but home is better.


I'm glad your happy! After I came back from traveling I got like I was back in my own realm- into that little world I can control


----------



## Elohi

Well it happened because the boys felt threatened. Some may have felt embarrassed that a girl did something better then they did ran faster, out maneuvered them, out scored them or otherwise out performed. Some may have felt that a female would make their team appear less strong as a whole, because they feel anything feminine, including the actual existence of a female player weakened their image. They may have truly felt I was small and inferior based on size alone. The sad part is, I just wasn't given a sliver of a chance to prove myself as a player and wasn't even provided human decency. I had classmates who were threatening to crush, injure, break, and handicap me JUST because I dared show interest in being a part of their team. THEIR TEAM....not an opposing team.... The behavior of the coaches was equally disgusting. They did not want a female on their team and were not about to even humor this silly stupid girl. Just another reason I am all about human equality and am always trying to teach others to be tolerant and accepting to anyone of their own species. We all have something to offer the world and our efforts should never be snuffed out just because the person isn't identical to you or I. /soapbox


----------



## Elohi

There was a very small boy on the team who was 2 years younger than I was. A genius kid who major Ivy League schools were after. He was SO small. Shorter and smaller than I was. And I was a whopping 5'6, 124 lbs. but he was fast. And he was one of a few players who supported me. His advice was, "Just do what I do, outsmart them and don't let them catch you."


----------



## Elohi

That small boy??? He's a freaking astrophysicist now! Lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Well it happened because the boys felt threatened. Some may have felt embarrassed that a girl did something better then they did ran faster, out maneuvered them, out scored them or otherwise out performed. Some may have felt that a female would make their team appear less strong as a whole, because they feel anything feminine, including the actual existence of a female player weakened their image. They may have truly felt I was small and inferior based on size alone. The sad part is, I just wasn't given a sliver of a chance to prove myself as a player and wasn't even provided human decency. I had classmates who were threatening to crush, injure, break, and handicap me JUST because I dared show interest in being a part of their team. THEIR TEAM....not an opposing team.... The behavior of the coaches was equally disgusting. They did not want a female on their team and were not about to even humor this silly stupid girl. Just another reason I am all about human equality and am always trying to teach others to be tolerant and accepting to anyone of their own species. We all have something to offer the world and our efforts should never be snuffed out just because the person isn't identical to you or I. /soapbox


Those guys are "cray cray". Nobody has the right to do that! ! 



.


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm glad your happy! After I came back from traveling I got like I was back in my own realm- into that little world I can control


You are absolute correct. I think I'm more relaxed at home instead of on vacation. A simple meal at home comfort me greater than some of the meal we had out. 

I'm glad to be home, and we miss all our little one.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good morning Noel!!!


Hi Steven  
How's your weekend treating you?


----------



## bouaboua

Very nice, cleaning all the enclosure that have not been clean while my wife and I are on vacation. We are doing it with joy.


----------



## AZtortMom

out comes the horrible tub.. Bye bye . 
I can't wait until the ugly tile goes too


----------



## Elohi

Arrrgghhhhh I think I have the low carb grouchies. I'm a little bitchy today.


----------



## Elohi

Oh whoops, I thought that would auto-mask.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i was looking on he forum and i pressed mark forums read what did i do?


----------



## Elohi

Did I kill chat with my soapboxing?


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 96690
> out comes the horrible tub.. Bye bye .
> I can't wait until the ugly tile goes too


Major renovation of your bathroom........Put the old tub in your back yard for a good use for some turtles???


----------



## AZtortMom

Nope. We are just cutting holes in walls and pulling out old pipes


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Major renovation of your bathroom........Put the old tub in your back yard for a good use for some turtles???


I would love to have some turtles but my man is saying no


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 96729



Looks like new copper pipe also in order. Are you having fun or what???


----------



## AZtortMom

We are going to be using the new PEX instead

easier to work with and much cheaper


----------



## AZtortMom

more hole cutting in the kitchen


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> We are going to be using the new PEX instead
> View attachment 96730
> easier to work with and much cheaper


Good idea.


----------



## bouaboua

This is " Live" action.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yes it is  you guys are going to really see the progress of the whole remodel


----------



## bouaboua

So, keep the picture coming. I'm so glad that majority of our renovation are over. 

I can see a major, major, clean-up in you're near future Noel. But that is part of "fun" right?


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm going to be so happy when the renovation is done for sure! It will be so nice to have a functioning kitchen and new bathrooms. The clean up indeed is the fun part Steven


----------



## Elohi

Someone in a tortoise fb group told me I take my leopards care to the extreme. Wtf? I'm just taking care of them like they should be. Meanwhile, the lady who said it has her tort in a little bitty enclosure with hay for substrate...


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Someone in a tortoise fb group told me I take my leopards care to the extreme. Wtf? I'm just taking care of them like they should be. Meanwhile, the lady who said it has her tort in a little bitty enclosure with hay for substrate...


You want to see extreme??? Ask them to come to talk to me or Mike, or The cowboy.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Someone in a tortoise fb group told me I take my leopards care to the extreme. Wtf? I'm just taking care of them like they should be. Meanwhile, the lady who said it has her tort in a little bitty enclosure with hay for substrate...




And that lady need to be arrested for animal abuse.


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> You want to see extreme??? Ask them to come to talk to me or Mike, or The cowboy.


The odd thing was, the person agreed about humidity...well she told another member that sulcatas need warm humid burrows. 
But then told my care was to the extreme. 
Whatever....


----------



## bouaboua

Nothing wrong to be extreme. 

If I have more time and fund, I will go even more extreme to provide the environment even more closer to where they originated


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> The odd thing was, the person agreed about humidity...well she told another member that sulcatas need warm humid burrows.
> But then told my care was to the extreme.
> Whatever....


Yeah your care is extreme... And that woman is housing her tortoises "properly". Some people are dumb dumbs. *sigh*


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Yes it is  you guys are going to really see the progress of the whole remodel


I'm not that good at things like this... So this is something I appreciate!


----------



## margykid

WOOO. Just got my tortoise!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

margykid said:


> WOOO. Just got my tortoise!!


Congrats!


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm not that good at things like this... So this is something I appreciate!


No problem


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, another day, another dollar! Top o the marnin' to you all!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Well, another day, another dollar! Top o the marnin' to you all!


Morning! Hope we all have a wonderful morning/evening


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Well, another day, another dollar! Top o the marnin' to you all!


Hi Yvonne *waves*


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did you get a picture of the plastron?


No, I didn't want to bother him more than I already was. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Big day here at the ranch. My blushing bride celebrates her, “29th" birthday today. I am so very lucky!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yay! Please tell her Happy Birthday for me


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We started the celebration yesterday. The kids drove up which was all she really wanted. I cooked up some tenderloin, we watched the Ducks win a tight game, and talked for hours. A great night. Today everyone is heading to Portland to Karen's favorite aquarium store, “The Wet-spot". Favorite because it's the best local freshwater tropical store in our area.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Happy birthday Karen!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Abdulla, Karen said, “Awww. Tell him thank you!"


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Abdulla, Karen said, “Awww. Tell him thank you!"


Tell here she's welcome


----------



## mike taylor

Tell Karen HAPPY BIRTHDAY! !!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

29 and holding, huh? I've been 49 and holding for about 27 years! Happy Birthday, Karen. Enjoy your day, in fact, be the queen of the day. Make them all work for you!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> 29 and holding, huh? I've been 49 and holding for about 27 years! Happy Birthday, Karen. Enjoy your day, in fact, be the queen of the day. Make them all work for you!


Karen thanks you Yvonne, she says, “we're all going to the fish store, my plan is working!!"


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen thanks you Yvonne, she says, “we're all going to the fish store, my plan is working!!"


LOL  Karen is pretty funny!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> LOL  Karen is pretty funny!


She certainly has a good sense of humor, she married me after all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

How did they even let us in the door of this resultant? Couldn't they tell we were trouble walking across the lot?


----------



## mike taylor

Well what kind of fish did you get the birthday girl?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

“2 Sunburst Platys", says Karen.


----------



## mike taylor

Ok I shouldn't have to ask for pictures . Ken you should know this by now . Haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mike, I only do salmon, steelhead, sea bass and halibut. She knows what she got. Not me so much. I actually handed her my phone when you asked.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll do a google check so I know waft to look for then compare to the 3 huge tanks looking for them and take you a picture.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> “2 Sunburst Platys", says Karen.


This:


They are cool, I've had a similar species in fact. I owned black mollies in the past...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup. That's them. I've got to wait though for pictures. The lights are off in the tank they're in.


----------



## Abdulla6169

For some reason I randomly woke up at 3:50 am... Oh well


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> For some reason I randomly woke up at 3:50 am... Oh well


Go back to bed. Read something that encourages visualization to help get your brain in the proper place for sleep!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

These are her angles.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Go back to bed. Read something that encourages visualization to help get your brain in the proper place for sleep!


Ok, night Ken. Or is it afternoon? I should be going to sleep now...


----------



## Elohi

Just made a second batch of this deliciousness. Butter fried pecans... O M G.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here are the two new fish;

[this is one I like ; ATTACH=full]96866[/ATTACH]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here are the two new fish;
View attachment 96865
[this is one I like ; ATTACH=full]96866[/ATTACH]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Holy crap it's so much easier to take picture of tortoises!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In this picture, see the colorful cloud bank? Those aren't clouds, it's smoke! This is from last night.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Just made a second batch of this deliciousness. Butter fried pecans... O M G.
> View attachment 96852


Ken and I will bring some cold beer and we are coming right over. If you don't mind, my wife also like to tag along.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Holy crap it's so much easier to take picture of tortoises!




Very true. I try to take some picture of those Koi fish, it was almost impossible taking it without the reflection of the water.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen will be with us as well. It'll be a birthday treat!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Very true. I try to take some picture of those Koi fish, it was almost impossible taking it without the reflection of the water.


These guys just wouldn't stay still!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> These guys just wouldn't stay still!


Thank God for that. 

I think only dead fish will stay still. You got a LIVE one.............


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Thank God for that.
> 
> I think only dead fish will stay still. You got a LIVE one.............


LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Abdulla! You get to bed young man. I don't want to have to tell you again. Best be careful or there will be a cowboy at the front gate complaining about how hot it is and asking, “What do you mean it's against the law for a man to drink a cold beer?!?!!!"


----------



## Abdulla6169

Why are you angry! I go studying at 6:45 AM. So should I skip class today then  That basically means I woke up 2 hours earlier...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm off a couple hours. Last I saw you were awake at 3:30 am and I thought you hadn't gone back to bed. As you were youngman. Study well.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Monday everyone  be safe and have a good day


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I seem to have turned my alarm off and went back to sleep. Woke up to the sound of coyotes barking all around the house. All our critters are accounted for, but maybe someone has a trap set, because one of the coyotes just keeps going off in pain.


----------



## AZtortMom

Is that a good or bad thing?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For me it's a great thing. I'm missing one of my favorite cats for about 3-4weeks now, and we're thinking a coyote got him. All the time we've been up here, we've never had as much coyote as we have this year. We've never lost a cat to them either.


----------



## tortdad

Morning all


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Morning sir


----------



## tortdad

So where is everyone today 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## JAYGEE

Good Morning everyone, from Houston, Tx. 

A nice sunny morning, hopefully will stay under 95° today.

I wanted to start buying supplies to build an outdoor pen for my kids 3 toed boxie, but im stuck with my 5 month old daughter who isn't feeling to hot today.

So, ill be inside most of the day until she falls asleep, and I can tey to get some homework done...

My Ethics class just started and im already lost...


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> So where is everyone today
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Im at home  You?


----------



## Abdulla6169

JAYGEE said:


> Good Morning everyone, from Houston, Tx.
> 
> A nice sunny morning, hopefully will stay under 95° today.
> 
> I wanted to start buying supplies to build an outdoor pen for my kids 3 toed boxie, but im stuck with my 5 month old daughter who isn't feeling to hot today.
> 
> So, ill be inside most of the day until she falls asleep, and I can tey to get some homework done...
> 
> My Ethics class just started and im already lost...


Morning!


----------



## tortdad

I'm at work.... As usual 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm sick today. I went into work, and the president of the company told me I should leave. I concurred, so here I sit feeling all sorry for myself, wishing Karen were home to care for me. I'm just really out of it and my digestive system is on strike and not working. 
Yesterday, we all stopped for breakfast and I think I may have gotten light food poisoning.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm sick today. I went into work, and the president of the company told me I should leave. I concurred, so here I sit feeling all sorry for myself, wishing Karen were home to care for me. I'm just really out of it and my digestive system is on strike and not working.
> Yesterday, we all stopped for breakfast and I think I may have gotten light food poisoning.


Hope your well soon! Food poisoning, sounds scary... Did you go to the doctor?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No doctor for me. I need to feel better fast.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No doctor for me. I need to feel better fast.


Hope you feel better quickly then ...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Hope you feel better quickly then ...


You and me both, brother. You and me both!


----------



## smarch

JAYGEE said:


> My Ethics class just started and im already lost...


 Ethics is easy, just remember everything is always right AND wrong, there is no right answer, just figure out the 2 sides of the argument and explain how each is right but also wrong


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Ethics is easy, just remember everything is always right AND wrong, there is no right answer, just figure out the 2 sides of the argument and explain how each is right but also wrong


Using bad ways to do something good still makes it bad. And using good ways to do something bad still makes it bad.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Using bad ways to do something good still makes it bad. And using good ways to do something bad still makes it bad.


So very, very true.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Using bad ways to do something good still makes it bad. And using good ways to do something bad still makes it bad.


Yet what is good or bad is different to each person (which is why theres no real right answer) We had to debate on the ethics of glofish and genetic engineering of them... that was hard! I mean I'm generally against the idea... but I've kept a few in the past... (that my goldfish proceeded to eat by the way.. and they weren't small!!) It'll feel like you're talking circles around yourself but you're really not. We had to do ours in a blog since I took it online, its still public and I could look up the address when I get on my laptop if you wanted to see first hand how things are talked in circles


----------



## smarch

In my ethics class I learned its basically opinion based, as long as you can back up anything you say you feel its valid. But I don't know if all classes are like that.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> In my ethics class I learned its basically opinion based, as long as you can back up anything you say you feel its valid. But I don't know if all classes are like that.


Almost all teachers accept answers when they are accompanied with _valid_ proof...
Edit: Oh, and in my last post it is all opinion based... With some things it may be harder to do, but different people will have very different answers (because of religion, traditions, etc.)... I think that if there is a chance that the goldfish was going to be harmed, the experiment should *not* be performed!


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon everybody!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Almost all teachers accept answers when they are accompanied with _valid_ proof...
> Edit: Oh, and in my last post it is all opinion based... With some things it may be harder to do, but different people will have very different answers (because of religion, traditions, etc.)... I think that if there is a chance that the goldfish was going to be harmed, the experiment should *not* be performed!


 Yeah we had some pretty good debates in that class, especially on that topic, there were a few religions represents (with a general "humans shouldn't play God" base), naturalists, animal rights, a few who could care less and others. I guess at this point now I fall under "naturalist" because I was just going to say if they aren't hurt (which I believe they aren't) why bother to color them, want fun colored fish go tropical. 

In other news i'm just having a pretty horrible day and want to go to bed... not only did I learn I actually couldn't graduate with my second degree this spring but then my art friends disappeared without me like I didn't even exist and I'm questioning even wanting the second degree


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Good afternoon everybody!


 Good afternoon!


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, just hold out a little longer and Karen will be home to give you all the attention and babying you need to get feeling better soon.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For me it's a great thing. I'm missing one of my favorite cats for about 3-4weeks now, and we're thinking a coyote got him. All the time we've been up here, we've never had as much coyote as we have this year. We've never lost a cat to them either.



He may return, especially if he is a he.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> These are her angles.
> View attachment 96846
> View attachment 96848
> View attachment 96851



I love those angels!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We all went out to breakfast for her birthday yesterday. My boy texted me that his gut was a little rough this morning but it has stabilized.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Major renovation of your bathroom........Put the old tub in your back yard for a good use for some turtles???



lol I have a few of those types of enclosures.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> lol I have a few of those types of enclosures.


Pictures?


----------



## Jacqui

You know, I don't think I have any pictures of my water turtle enclosures. (not that I take many pictures of anything). Right now, with using the library's computer while my laptop is gone, I can't download off my camera even.


----------



## tortdad

JAYGEE said:


> Good Morning everyone, from Houston, Tx.
> 
> A nice sunny morning, hopefully will stay under 95° today.
> 
> I wanted to start buying supplies to build an outdoor pen for my kids 3 toed boxie, but im stuck with my 5 month old daughter who isn't feeling to hot today.
> 
> So, ill be inside most of the day until she falls asleep, and I can tey to get some homework done...
> 
> My Ethics class just started and im already lost...




Here's a trick I learned in my psychology class. You the words "I feel" in classes like psychology and ethics.... Any class really where you can have more than one correct answer. It's really hard to argue with the way someone feels. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We all went out to breakfast for her birthday yesterday. My boy texted me that his gut was a little rough this morning but it has stabilized.



Hopefully your next then. Get better! 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Good afternoon!



Look what I found in my truck





0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> You know, I don't think I have any pictures of my water turtle enclosures. (not that I take many pictures of anything). Right now, with using the library's computer while my laptop is gone, I can't download off my camera even.


When your computer is back can you please post photos?  It would be nice to look at some creative enclosures!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> lol I have a few of those types of enclosures.



There for, all our Turtles Lover, who had that kind of "enclosure" shall get a award from the city for "recycling". Look how much dump-site space we saved! ! ! ! !


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Look what I found in my truck
> 
> View attachment 96942
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Hahahaha! At this point it would be a shame to get rid of it lol I should have you mail it to me at this point


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Look what I found in my truck
> 
> View attachment 96942
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Can I have one? I always wanted a medal


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Can I have one? I always wanted a medal



You my friend don't get a medal 

Instead I've designed you a tee shirt  





0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> You my friend don't get a medal
> 
> Instead I've designed you a tee shirt
> 
> View attachment 96943
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Yay! I hope it says something good on it, LOL


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> There for, all our Turtles Lover, who had that kind of "enclosure" shall get a award from the city for "recycling". Look how much dump-site space we saved! ! ! ! !



My favorite save from the dump was a hottub/sauna (not sure the real difference). Any how we buried it into the ground after removing the tubes and plugging them off. I have made a wonderful turtle pond with them able to do deep dives.


----------



## Yvonne G

JAYGEE said:


> Good Morning everyone, from Houston, Tx.
> 
> A nice sunny morning, hopefully will stay under 95° today.
> 
> I wanted to start buying supplies to build an outdoor pen for my kids 3 toed boxie, but im stuck with my 5 month old daughter who isn't feeling to hot today.
> 
> So, ill be inside most of the day until she falls asleep, and I can tey to get some homework done...
> 
> My Ethics class just started and im already lost...



Hi, and Good Morning, Jake!! I've already finished my yard work for the day, now it's Forum then reading for me!!


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Yay! I hope it says something good on it, LOL


You're a smart kid, figure it out. I'll give you a clue. 

What species is your tortoise 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne is done and I haven't even started my yardwork for the day.  My excuse is I am waiting for the dew to dry....


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> You're a smart kid, figure it out. I'll give you a clue.
> 
> What species is your tortoise
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Greek!


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Greek!



Exactly, now go translate it


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

I thought you were an internet blood hound. Why haven't you figured it out yet? 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Elohi

Hey all. 
Going to pick up a boxie at 4:30. Another member here wants it so I'm the middle man since he current owner is in a hurry to get rid of the turtle.


----------



## tortdad

أنا أحب بلدي السلحفاة

Let's try it this way


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I thought you were an internet blood hound. Why haven't you figured it out yet?
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


This is what I got:


I was pretty busy studying for a test


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> This is what I got:
> View attachment 96965
> 
> I was pretty busy studying for a test


Likely excuse. 

What's that translate to
أنا أحب بلدي السلحفاة




0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> أنا أحب بلدي السلحفاة
> 
> Let's try it this way
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Why would I wear a t-shirt that says:
"I love my country the turtle"? Google translate


----------



## tortdad

Hahaha. 

I typed in "I love my tortoise" and that's what it gave me. 

And I did it in Greek since you have a Greek tortoise. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> I typed in "I love my tortoise" and that's what it gave me.
> 
> And I did it in Greek since you have a Greek tortoise.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


LOL


----------



## Abdulla6169

@StarSapphire22 How are the boxies doing? I haven't heard about them in a while!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Night TFO!


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Night TFO!



Goodnight Ali. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good dreams, Abdulla.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I made apple crisp! Anyone want some? 




With vanilla ice cream "scoops"... I'm too lazy to let the ice cream soften so I scrape off the top 



I love how it's feeling like fall! We can open the windows for cooler air before 10pm!

Weird having the house at 72 instead of 80. I can't wait to use the fireplace this winter too.


----------



## Elohi

I just had a bunless triple whataburger. We only ordered from there because 20% of the profits this evening go to a local food bank. 
But dude...a triple. LOL


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> Likely excuse.
> 
> What's that translate to
> أنا أحب بلدي السلحفاة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 

You guys are just too smart for me!!


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> This is what I got:
> View attachment 96965
> 
> I was pretty busy studying for a test




You guys are just too smart for me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I just had a bunless triple whataburger. We only ordered from there because 20% of the profits this evening go to a local food bank.
> But dude...a triple. LOL


More importantly, did you finish it?


----------



## Elohi

Look who I get to hang out with for a day or so. 






Are these atrocious nails a sign of MBD? She seems awful light.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> More importantly, did you finish it?


Every last bite. I eat like a horse.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Good afternoon everybody!


Good evening


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Are these atrocious nails a sign of MBD? She seems awful light.


I think the nails are a sign of an easy life. You know, no digging or walking around on surfaces that would wear them down.


----------



## Eric Phillips

Elohi said:


> Look who I get to hang out with for a day or so.
> View attachment 96992
> 
> View attachment 96993
> 
> View attachment 96994
> 
> Are these atrocious nails a sign of MBD? She seems awful light.
> View attachment 96995



Yeppers, the nails and over grown beak. Alittle tender loving care will get it back to normal.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think the nails are a sign of an easy life. You know, no digging or walking around on surfaces that would wear them down.



I guess she lived in someone's backyard but their dogs were starting to get too interested in the turtle. They really loved her. When I met to pick her up 2 women a teen girl and a tween boy were all there to say goodbye to her and meet me, even though I'm just the transfer person lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That is funny. Maybe they were all just there to say good bye?


----------



## Elohi

And they waived the adoption fee. Turtlo was free and they took one last picture of her in the parking lot of walgreens LOL. 
But a TFO member wants her and we are trying to coordinate pick up.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

How'd you hook up with these folks?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How'd you hook up with these folks?



Through varage sale. It used to be a fb yard sale group but it grew pretty big and the admins thought varage sale would make managing it all easier, and it has. I don't use the site/app much but I was tagged my a neighbor in the "turtle for sale" ad.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Varge? Never mind. I'm glad to have no idea.


----------



## Elohi

Did I mention I will be fostering a leopard starting in December or January? My friend that has Freckles clutchmate needs me to foster her tortoise for a while so I'll have another leopard around for a while hehehehe. 
And hopefully next month lady October pips.


----------



## Elohi

Varage. I think it means virtual garage sale.


----------



## Elohi

It's kind of like a forum, items are for sale, people show interest, set up meets and buy/sell things from one another. The one I'm in is very local, it has boundaries that people are asked to meet within unless otherwise stated and arranged between the buyer and seller. So it's mostly just people a few minutes of me lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sounds like ummm, “Craigslist". Just saying. 



Any garage sale we'd have would have to be virtual !!!


----------



## Elohi

lol. Craiglist creeps me out. Varage sale is my neighbors looking for deals when all these military families pcs out and sell most of what they own.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sounds like ummm, “Craigslist". Just saying.
> View attachment 97018
> 
> 
> Any garage sale we'd have would have to be virtual !!!


Oh and it's a private group. Managed by a group of moms lol.


----------



## Elohi

I just realized I'm going to have to start learning to go to bed earlier instead of enjoying the peace and quiet of the house when all the kidlets have gone to bed. Little bitty is resisting naps so she hasn't had one for three days and as a result needs an earlier bedtime. More quiet time! Crazy town does get quiet sometimes and it triggers my night owl gene and I have a hard time making myself go to bed.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Good evening


Good evening! ! ! !

It was a very busy day for me. 

I spend 3 hours in the DMV this morning just to have my driver's license renewed in person ( required once for every ten years). I was waking up at 6:00AM and be at the DMV at 7:00 AM (15 people ahead of me already). And I waited for another hour after DMV open at 8:00 AM to be my turn to a window to renew my license. 

You see how our tax dollar at work.


----------



## Elohi

I loathe the dmv. It's always been horribly long lines no matter the state I've lived in, or the city. Although I think my city has the worst I've experienced yet. Sardine cans with cameras and 30 grumpy licensers.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You saw our population base. Ours isn't too bad. Sure I could go to a bigger city and get crap, but I found a close one in a town of 2500. In and out everytime.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

this is one of his really cool vids.

does anyone here watch kamp kenan? he is s really cool guy who has this big tortoise refuge in florida.

https://www.youtube.com/user/kenanh2 here is his youtube channel


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

another cool vid from kamp kenans channel


----------



## tortdad

Good night TFO. A long day for me. Up at 0500 and worked until midnight. Off to shower so I can get up at 0500 again. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

I can't sleep. My body hurts too much. 

Tomorrow is going to suck! 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> @StarSapphire22 How are the boxies doing? I haven't heard about them in a while!


 
Doing well. All are eating now. Echo is a little piggy. Sprout is still a reluctant eater. Everyone else is more "normal", though Luna seems to enjoy torturing and mutilating the poor worms before eating them. >.>

I post updates on my IG now and then.


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Doing well. All are eating now. Echo is a little piggy. Sprout is still a reluctant eater. Everyone else is more "normal", though Luna seems to enjoy torturing and mutilating the poor worms before eating them. >.>
> 
> I post updates on my IG now and then.


Yay! Whats your Instagram username?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning everyone. How's everyone doing these days? 


Luke&Lou


----------



## JAYGEE

tortdad said:


> Here's a trick I learned in my psychology class. You the words "I feel" in classes like psychology and ethics.... Any class really where you can have more than one correct answer. It's really hard to argue with the way someone feels.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Ill try that, my wife just graduated from UH two years ago, she pretty much told me to write but the professor wants to hear. 

Its hard for me since I want to write what how I feel about a subject but I know thats not what they want to hear. Lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Here's a trick I learned in my psychology class. You the words "I feel" in classes like psychology and ethics.... Any class really where you can have more than one correct answer. It's really hard to argue with the way someone feels.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


This also works for English classes.... Except in English classes I'd never use "I feel". My last English teacher stresses on how we shouldn't use "I and me" in short responses... Drives them nuts


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> Good morning everyone. How's everyone doing these days?
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Who is this ?


----------



## Abdulla6169

LoutheRussian said:


> Good morning everyone. How's everyone doing these days?
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Who is this ?


He's a well-known member, so shouldn't we know him already?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Who is this ?


The prodigal son hath returned. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning!


Good morning 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> The prodigal son hath returned.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Where ya been mr? Hope things have been going well. Did you see, while you were away, I hatched out some Sulcatas?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Where ya been mr? Hope things have been going well. Did you see, while you were away, I hatched out some Sulcatas?


This is the first time I've been on the forum in a long time. Congrats on your wee ones. Is there a thread so I can see pictures? 
As to where I've been I have just been taking a leave of absence. Work has slowed down and I'm back on the job hunt. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry 'bout needing to look for work. Just remember, when you look for work, you are selling yourself. So in that regard, you are a prostitute. 
I didn't start a babies thread, I just randomly post pictures here for my friends. One was hatched out with no eyes. Poor little bugger, but he eats just fine.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Yea I'm working the corner hard. I got a couple leads on some work. Ones a full time job at the local lumber yard and hardware store. 
Those litluns sure are cute. That blind ones a trip to look at but he's i. Good hands with you caring for him. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## JAYGEE

AbdullaAli said:


> This also works for English classes.... Except in English classes I'd never use "I feel". My last English teacher stresses on how we shouldn't use "I and me" in short responses... Drives them nuts


My last English professor wanted us to write every paper on dancing, like on different movies. Then we had to do a dance routine on video, but I had just had knee surgery so I just with drew from that class.


----------



## tortdad

JAYGEE said:


> My last English professor wanted us to write every paper on dancing, like on different movies. Then we had to do a dance routine on video, but I had just had knee surgery so I just with drew from that class.



I would have told that professor to go teach a drama class if the wanted to dance. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## StarSapphire22

AbdullaAli said:


> Yay! Whats your Instagram username?


 
jessicavoss22


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> That blind ones a trip to look at but he's i. Good hands with you caring for him.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


That is the one we are keeping. His name is…“Timmmmy!"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

One hatched out with many split scutes. We were keeping him as well. I named him, “Kenny". Karen and I left town for a few days, leaving them in the care of a friend. When we returned, Kenny was on his back, and died soon after. It took all I had not to say, “You killed Kenny! You Bast*rd!"


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I would have told that professor to go teach a drama class if the wanted to dance.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Probably did that for personal benefit... Need lots of papers about a topic? Let the students do the work


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> One hatched out with many split scutes. We were keeping him as well. I named him, “Kenny". Karen and I left town for a few days, leaving them in the care of a friend. When we returned, Kenny was on his back, and died soon after. It took all I had not to say, “You killed Kenny! You Bast*rd!"


I might have slapped him, if I were you... Rage is blind. Very sorry about Kenny 
Edit: hmmm, this seems very harsh now that I think of it.... I think I would have shouted... Its very sad this has happened.


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon all.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I loathe the dmv. It's always been horribly long lines no matter the state I've lived in, or the city. Although I think my city has the worst I've experienced yet. Sardine cans with cameras and 30 grumpy licensers.



You would like ours. It's only open on Wednesday and has two folks running it, but.... you are in and out in under five minutes. (most of the time used to be sure you have your ID proofs and taking those darn pictures.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> I made apple crisp! Anyone want some?
> 
> View attachment 96990
> 
> 
> With vanilla ice cream "scoops"... I'm too lazy to let the ice cream soften so I scrape off the top
> View attachment 96991
> 
> 
> I love how it's feeling like fall! We can open the windows for cooler air before 10pm!
> 
> Weird having the house at 72 instead of 80. I can't wait to use the fireplace this winter too.



I have been craving apple crisp.


----------



## Jacqui

Took a drive over to another local town this am to get ice tea at Casey's (gas station/convenience store). Really starting to look like fall out there.  The corn is dried ready to be harvested. Bean fields are turning yellow as they ripen. The milo fields are turning a beautiful red color.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Took a drive over to another local town this am to get ice tea at Casey's (gas station/convenience store). Really starting to look like fall out there.  The corn is dried ready to be harvested. Bean fields are turning yellow as they ripen. The milo fields are turning a beautiful red color.


Turning into fall all right, fog appeared on sunday... So in my part of the world, it means winter is coming! Yay! (Here, the weather is only good in late fall/winter/early spring)


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO......



Jacqui said:


> Took a drive over to another local town this am to get ice tea at Casey's (gas station/convenience store). Really starting to look like fall out there.  The corn is dried ready to be harvested. Bean fields are turning yellow as they ripen. The milo fields are turning a beautiful red color.



Care for a shot of your surrounding?? It sounds so beautiful the way you wrote it. 

The ice tea are so good that you took a drive for it?? serious??


----------



## bouaboua

We (Northern Cal) may have our first rain tomorrow. We have so many forest fire going right now that really can use some weather to help. One fire at Kings Mountain have about 5,000 fire fighter on it, it cost 5,000,000 dollar a day to fight it. And that was a result of arson.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> The ice tea are so good that you took a drive for it?? serious??


I think it was a craving, she just needed some iced tea today. It's some type of weird desire that comes from inside


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That fire up here last weekend that was 100 acres overnight, now is upto 5400 acres! We DO get rain in the next 24 hours so that will help knock it down some.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Based on my foruming today, guess who is sick? Yup, me. Not happy about it at all. Stomach and all that. Good times-not!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

I tried beef bacon today, YUM!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sounds like a good alternative. 
Our kids came up for the weekend and took us out for breakfast Sunday. I didn't have bacon, instead I had sausage. I blame this for my illness.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Based on my foruming today, guess who is sick? Yup, me. Not happy about it at all. Stomach and all that. Good times-not!!!


I think the doctor ordered/prescribed some bacon for you?? to make your stomach feel better?? 

I hope you get better soon Ken.


----------



## bouaboua

Hahahahaha!!!!

I knew it. You miss BACON.....................


----------



## bouaboua

No body know what happen and where about of Tiff?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've heard nothing.


----------



## bouaboua

Well.........Continue to wish her all the best ! ! ! !

She is a such character!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Well.........Continue to wish her all the best ! ! ! !
> 
> She is a such character!!!


I hope she is well too. 
Afternoon all


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Noel ! ! !

Off work already? How is the bathroom coming along?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yup off work  
The bathrooms are coming along nicely, pipes are run. Cabinets, shower, and tub are going in next


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Hello Noel ! ! !
> 
> Off work already? How is the bathroom coming along?


Hi Steven 
How are you?


----------



## bouaboua

To my wife.......The kitchen and bathroom are most important room of the entire house......

But now, Torts's room are taking priority....


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> To my wife.......The kitchen and bathroom are most important room of the entire house......
> 
> But now, Torts's room are taking priority....


I understand  tort room is finished in our house, so that's why the kitchen and bathrooms are up


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Steven
> How are you?


I'm wonderful. Thank you........Just about to having lunch. Still sunny outside. My wife is attending all the baby torts. 

By God's Grace........It is a wonderful day. I'm grateful!


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> I understand  tort room is finished in our house, so that's why the kitchen and bathrooms are up


Same priority.......................Hahahahahaha.......

I like it.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy, you need some old fashioned bone broth for your gut. Have a frozen chicken or any soup bones in your freezer?


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> Cowboy, you need some old fashioned bone broth for your gut. Have a frozen chicken or any soup bones in your freezer?



I hear frozen and think margarita! Drink up cowboy and drown that sickness. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO......
> 
> 
> 
> Care for a shot of your surrounding?? It sounds so beautiful the way you wrote it.
> 
> The ice tea are so good that you took a drive for it?? serious??



I do like their ice tea and often drive into town for it.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I think it was a craving, she just needed some iced tea today. It's some type of weird desire that comes from inside



Since about all I drink is ice tea, it's much like many in here with their coffee.


----------



## Jacqui

Right now, I am thinking I should go to the bar and have a certain Mexican type drink and tacos...


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Right now, I am thinking I should go to the bar and have a certain Mexican type drink and tacos...



I'll be your date


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I do like their ice tea and often drive into town for it.



Unsweetened?? What are so special about it. I never had a good unsweetened ice tea any where before.


----------



## JAYGEE

Good evening all, I was wondering if anyone is into saltwater aquariums?

Thats my new hobby, but I have a few questions.


----------



## tortdad

JAYGEE said:


> Good evening all, I was wondering if anyone is into saltwater aquariums?
> 
> Thats my new hobby, but I have a few questions.
> View attachment 97088



My buddy is big into it. He said this is the place for you. 
http://www.reef2reef.com/forums/forum.php



0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## JAYGEE

Awesome, thanks for the link @tortdad!


----------



## smarch

Well guys I hope your day is going better than mine. Was leaving school today and the car behind me bumped me... the kid agreed to pay it, but I mean it's just a scuff and maybe it's not even worth the hassle. What would you guys do? It's an '04 car and not getting any newer and the hassle it would be for the slight damage done may not be worth it, and I don't want to be a grump/scrooge like one side of my family! I need some third party advice!


----------



## lisa127

How hard did he bump you? How fast was he going? I was rear ended years ago and have problems to this day with a nerve in my neck.


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Well guys I hope your day is going better than mine. Was leaving school today and the car behind me bumped me... the kid agreed to pay it, but I mean it's just a scuff and maybe it's not even worth the hassle. What would you guys do? It's an '04 car and not getting any newer and the hassle it would be for the slight damage done may not be worth it, and I don't want to be a grump/scrooge like one side of my family! I need some third party advice!



Cars now a days are not solid frames like the used to be. They are unabody frames which is a bunch of small pieces welded together. This way the car crumples up around you and absorbs all of the energy in a collation. You need to take it to a body shop and have the bumper supports looked at. The bumper may look fine but the little schlock absorbers behind it could be smashed in (it only take a few miles per hour to mess them up, like less than 5 mph). If they are I fact messed up the shock absorption value is gone and if you get hit again, this time harder, you could be more severely hurt because the support system is compromised. You should absolutely take it to a body shop and have it looked at, if the supports are fine and you want to let them off the hook for a scuff then that is very cool of you but if the supports are toasted you need to have it replaced and I would go through their insurance and not let them just pay out of pocket. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## taza

Jacqui said:


> Right now, I am thinking I should go to the bar and have a certain Mexican type drink and tacos...


I wish I lived closer I would join you!


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> How hard did he bump you? How fast was he going? I was rear ended years ago and have problems to this day with a nerve in my neck.


It was literally no more than 5mph it was the line to exit the parking lot and I guess he was looking the other way as he coasted forward. It was a mild tap on the corner off my driver bumper going outward. I wouldn't even call it rear ended, I mean I'm theory yes that's what it was but it was a tap really. No one was hurt at all


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Cars now a days are not solid frames like the used to be. They are unabody frames which is a bunch of small pieces welded together. This way the car crumples up around you and absorbs all of the energy in a collation. You need to take it to a body shop and have the bumper supports looked at. The bumper may look fine but the little schlock absorbers behind it could be smashed in (it only take a few miles per hour to mess them up, like less than 5 mph). If they are I fact messed up the shock absorption value is gone and if you get hit again, this time harder, you could be more severely hurt because the support system is compromised. You should absolutely take it to a body shop and have it looked at, if the supports are fine and you want to let them off the hook for a scuff then that is very cool of you but if the supports are toasted you need to have it replaced and I would go through their insurance and not let them just pay out of pocket.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


It went off my rear bumper in the corner going out so it's like there wasn't really impact just scraping. Its hard to explain but I've experienced impact in a pile up in a fiends car and scrape in a hit and run side swipe before. It was much closer to the side swipe. But I know what you mean about the shock absorbers, wouldn't want to get hurt if something happened down the line.


----------



## Jacqui

taza said:


> I wish I lived closer I would join you!



Would have been nice.  Actually, my daughter and her guy showed up unexpectedly. IT was funny because I had really debated calling and inviting them to join me.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Unsweetened?? What are so special about it. I never had a good unsweetened ice tea any where before.



Yep unsweetened, but sometimes I do add the pink stuff. I got hooked on sweet tea out on the road with Jeff, but gave it up.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I'll be your date
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)



That would make for some interesting conversation.


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> Good evening all, I was wondering if anyone is into saltwater aquariums?
> 
> Thats my new hobby, but I have a few questions.
> View attachment 97088



Very nice!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Yep unsweetened, but sometimes I do add the pink stuff. I got hooked on sweet tea out on the road with Jeff, but gave it up.


Pink stuff are not good. I saw some study from the news channel those thing (artificial sweetner) causing more harm then good.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Pink stuff are not good. I saw some study from the news channel those thing (artificial sweetner) causing more harm then good.



I have read things both ways. I just know of the things I have tried, the pink is the only one I like and It's still probably better for me then having the sweet tea I may be craving (which are the times I use the pink stuff). Good ice tea is normally just fine without anything (or a lemon) as long as it has ice.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I have read things both ways. I just know of the things I have tried, the pink is the only one I like and It's still probably better for me then having the sweet tea I may be craving (which are the times I use the pink stuff). Good ice tea is normally just fine without anything (or a lemon) as long as it has ice.



You are very simple. Good to be simple! Yes, a wedge of lemon looks good and taste good in a ice tea.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> One hatched out with many split scutes. We were keeping him as well. I named him, “Kenny". Karen and I left town for a few days, leaving them in the care of a friend. When we returned, Kenny was on his back, and died soon after. It took all I had not to say, “You killed Kenny! You Bast*rd!"


As sad as it is that the little guy died, I busted up laughing at that remark. Naming the other one Timmy cracked me up too.


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

I've driven from long beach to Portland and back everyday for the last five days. I usually leave around 5-6 pm and get home around 5-6 am. Needless to say my sleep schedule is all jacked up. I'm ready to just stay home for awhile. Ok all don't with my rant. How is everyone tonight?


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> I've driven from long beach to Portland and back everyday for the last five days. I usually leave around 5-6 pm and get home around 5-6 am. Needless to say my sleep schedule is all jacked up. I'm ready to just stay home for awhile. Ok all don't with my rant. How is everyone tonight?
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Not Long Beach, Ca., right?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not Long Beach, Ca., right?


No no, Long Beach Washington. It's still a two hour drive each way. Well it's almost time to head home so I'm gonna go grab a Pepsi for the road, fuel up and head for the hills.


Luke&Lou


----------



## tortdad

LoutheRussian said:


> No no, Long Beach Washington. It's still a two hour drive each way. Well it's almost time to head home so I'm gonna go grab a Pepsi for the road, fuel up and head for the hills.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Dang, reading your original post it looks like you are making a 12 hour drive every day. I was all like WTH? 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm the worlds biggest procrastinator its 3 in the morning i i still have not started my home work.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm the worlds biggest procrastinator its 3 in the morning i i still have not started my home work.


My mom would say, “ you are such a procrastinator, that you'll never amount to anything." I would say, “Just wait and see!"


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm the worlds biggest procrastinator its 3 in the morning i i still have not started my home work.





The person who made this should know that it's "wiser" not "more wise"!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

ok time to start my home work theres no need for sleep


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ok time to start my home work theres no need for sleep


 I've decided to give up sleep, its a bad habit anyways


----------



## smarch

Good morning all 
Definitely should have got a coffee this morning! Thought "ah hey I don't need that" ... LIES!!! its not about caffeine, I drink decaf but its just about drinking it and it being yummy... I think since I used to only drink regular my brain thinks i'm getting caffeine... I wonder if one switched out all our *gross* coffee at work for decaf if people would crash or wouldn't even notice... that would be a fun experiment!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Good morning all
> Definitely should have got a coffee this morning! Thought "ah hey I don't need that" ... LIES!!! its not about caffeine, I drink decaf but its just about drinking it and it being yummy... I think since I used to only drink regular my brain thinks i'm getting caffeine... I wonder if one switched out all our *gross* coffee at work for decaf if people would crash or wouldn't even notice... that would be a fun experiment!


If I was ever given decaf at a café, I'd politely pay with monopoly money...
This is how your experiment would be like: 
Employee 1: Ive had 3 cups of this stuff, and it isn't working! ... 
Employee 2: I actually sleep at night! 
Employee 3: I bring my own coffee. 
Oh, and half the employees would have headaches ...


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> If I was ever given decaf at a café, I'd politely pay with monopoly money...
> This is how your experiment would be like:
> Employee 1: Ive had 3 cups of this stuff, and it isn't working! ...
> Employee 2: I actually sleep at night!
> Employee 3: I bring my own coffee.
> Oh, and half the employees would have headaches ...


 Hahaha I was going to ask how you'd know it was decaf to know to pay with monopoly money but I know there's a slight taste difference (which would be what foiled my experiment lol) I can imagine the looks on the café workers faces after handing them monopoly money 
I feel like one department specifically (not mentioning any names lol) would be asleep on their desks. I thought about the headache thing though since it happens to my mum... which is actually one of the main reasons I drink decaf, I don't need the caffeine so only get regular when I really need it, I'd rather not get addicted already  I mean we know it'll probably happen eventually, might as well postpone it


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Hahaha I was going to ask how you'd know it was decaf to know to pay with monopoly money but I know there's a slight taste difference (which would be what foiled my experiment lol) I can imagine the looks on the café workers faces after handing them monopoly money


Caffeine rush. I only drink coffee when I'm tired...


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Caffeine rush. I only drink coffee when I'm tired...


 More reasons for decaf. If I have regular then sit around at my desk all day all the energy comes out when I get home involving screaming/very loud conversations at Nank... I think he wants a new roommate when that happens


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> More reasons for decaf. If I have regular then sit around at my desk all day all the energy comes out when I get home involving screaming/very loud conversations at Nank... I think he wants a new roommate when that happens


Run maybe? I can rehome Nank if you'd like .


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning! *


----------



## Jacqui

Yuck coffee.  Too bad it smells better then it tastes.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> *Good morning! *


Morning! Hope you have a happy day


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> I've driven from long beach to Portland and back everyday for the last five days. I usually leave around 5-6 pm and get home around 5-6 am. Needless to say my sleep schedule is all jacked up. I'm ready to just stay home for awhile. Ok all don't with my rant. How is everyone tonight?
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Why?


----------



## Jacqui

Last night I went down to the other house where I feed a few cats to see what comes out at night. First there were cats ( a mom and two youngsters), then a coon appeared, once more the cats came back, and later it was the turn for the opossum. It was interesting (atleast to me) as to who is hoping catfood is still there once it gets dark out.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning! Hope you have a happy day



May your day also be happy and productive.


----------



## Jacqui

Have you all entered the calendar photo contest?


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Run maybe? I can rehome Nank if you'd like .


 I do run often... but no coffee is not running fuel unless you want to feel VERY sick (no America does not physically "run" on Dunkin lol) And yeah right you wish you had a Nank of your own  oh dear goodness though sometimes I feel ready to take you up on that offer lol I get his energy and messes are my fault due to his smaller house but sometimes it surprises me how much mess one tortoise can make!  But then of course he does something hilarious or adorable. 
Plus I think it would require WAY too much paperwork and forms to get him over there lol  .. plus i'm sure he does not deserve to be shoved in a box and sent back over seas all over again


----------



## Jacqui

I am waiting to see what load Jeff comes up with. He is currently is Salt Lake City and his student needs to go home to do some paperwork, so they need to go to the other yard which is in MO for the student to get his car to go home (which is in TX). Jeff needs to come near or by the house, because I have his next month's supply of chemo pills.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I do run often...



How far do you run?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Last night I went down to the other house where I feed a few cats to see what comes out at night. First there were cats ( a mom and two youngsters), then a coon appeared, once more the cats came back, and later it was the turn for the opossum. It was interesting (atleast to me) as to who is hoping catfood is still there once it gets dark out.


 Morning! 
Once a friend's mum used to keep all the cats outdoor and would feed them every night and go out and met them and once she went out, pet pet, "Oh you're an ugly one" it was a possum... who stayed long enough to get a picture taken!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Plus I think it would require WAY too much paperwork and forms to get him over there lol  .. plus i'm sure he does not deserve to be shoved in a box and sent back over seas all over again


Who said I'd do that? He'd be in first class with me, LOL


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> How far do you run?


 I run a lot of 5K races and stuff and have done 1 5MI to date, but my "training" if you want to call it is usually between 1-2 miles. I do want to start 10Ks so I have to actually start training more regularly haha


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Who said I'd do that? He'd be in first class with me, LOL


 oooh the royal treatment! I'll remember the offer next time he literally smears mud and/or poo everywhere lol its a good thing I love him and he's cute! "he's the only man for me" you cant steal him away


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Morning!
> Once a friend's mum used to keep all the cats outdoor and would feed them every night and go out and met them and once she went out, pet pet, "Oh you're an ugly one" it was a possum... who stayed long enough to get a picture taken!



We have had a lot of 'possums at the main house stealing catfood. When they came onto the porch to eat the dry food, you could hear them crunching from inside the house. Needless to say, I have since started to try to make sure there is no food out at night.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I run a lot of 5K races and stuff and have done 1 5MI to date, but my "training" if you want to call it is usually between 1-2 miles. I do want to start 10Ks so I have to actually start training more regularly haha



I think my longest run is 1-2....feet, not miles.


----------



## Jacqui

It's raining again and I still have dogs to walk.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> We have had a lot of 'possums at the main house stealing catfood. When they came onto the porch to eat the dry food, you could hear them crunching from inside the house. Needless to say, I have since started to try to make sure there is no food out at night.


 The funny thing was she never left the food out, she went out fed them and took in what was left after, the possum came up just like it was a cat, to be fed... smart critter! It never happened again either!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I think my longest run is 1-2....feet, not miles.


 Everyone always says things like that or that they hate running, and I felt the same when I started, but then after a month it got easier. I mean I run 40 min 5ks so REALLY slow, since people are usually closer to the 20 min range when they really run... someone on my brother cross county team just ran one in 16 min yesterday... 3.1(ish) miles in 16 minutes!!?? that's unheard of!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> It's raining again and I still have dogs to walk.


Lucky! Its *raining* ! Im so jealous. Do you know how I'd love to be where you are, just standing in the rain? Look at our weather (a few months back, still hot!):


Sorry you have to do something you don't really like.


----------



## smarch

Anyone know how to deal with burns? got the side of my finger with hot glue on high heat last night and its now bubbled up blisters and I don't know what to do. I'm good at cut care but burns are few and far between and hot glue ones are usually on my finger tips not the sensitive side of the finger. I know I shouldn't pop the blisters but they're making my finger stiff to bend they're so full. I've put a band aid over them since I would play with them otherwise, but is there some way I should be caring for them?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> The funny thing was she never left the food out, she went out fed them and took in what was left after, the possum came up just like it was a cat, to be fed... smart critter! It never happened again either!



We had this really older one, which would just sit there looking at you. I chased him off a few times, before I finally felt sorry enough that I did let him eat. He was so old and bedraggled looking. Jeff said he would never survive the winter. Not sure what happened to him, after a couple of weeks he left and never came back. He was the last one I ever let stick around or have food. I think they are interesting animals and such a variation in their markings.

Jeff years back (and with his first wife) lived in a mobile home. They had a hole in the floor which allowed their cats to come in and out. One night they woke up to the noise and had an entire family of possums eating the catfood. Jeff caught them all and took them to another location to release.


----------



## Jacqui

We have been getting rain about every other day here. Yesterday was rain off and on all day. I love being out in the rain, just do not like walking the dogs in the heavy rain, which is what we are getting right now. I also like spring rain better then fall rain. In the fall it's just more depressing. With the spring you can be happy it means things will be growing.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> We had this really older one, which would just sit there looking at you. I chased him off a few times, before I finally felt sorry enough that I did let him eat. He was so old and bedraggled looking. Jeff said he would never survive the winter. Not sure what happened to him, after a couple of weeks he left and never came back. He was the last one I ever let stick around or have food. I think they are interesting animals and such a variation in their markings.
> 
> Jeff years back (and with his first wife) lived in a mobile home. They had a hole in the floor which allowed their cats to come in and out. One night they woke up to the noise and had an entire family of possums eating the catfood. Jeff caught them all and took them to another location to release.


 We never had problems when the cat used to live outside (m y dad even built him a little "cat house" that was insulated and everything) but we took in food any time he wasn't eating, and he often caught food too. Whenever we have squirrels or anything digging up the yard though we trap and release down the road. I have no problems with wild animals chilling out and doing their thing, but when their thing becomes what my pets thing is that's not so ok. but I plan to keep cats if I get any, inside due to our animal problems up here so I guess wild possum-cats wont be begging me for food lol.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> Why?


There are two reasons 1) I have business to tend to that requires me to go to Portland and 2) my girlfriend who stays with me when she visits, (which is most of the time, works at a club in Hillsboro. I drop her off at work anywhere from 7-9 then go take care of business and then I'll either go hang at the club or pick her up when she gets off around 2:30am.


Luke&Lou


----------



## smarch

Oh dear goodness i'm so tired and still have 2 more hours before my lunch and driving across the city to go to my drawing class... which I have decided to get coffee on my way since my eyes hurt from being so tired!! or the fluorescent lights since that's happened too.
I just want to curl up in bed in tons of blankets with Nank (in a perfect world he wouldn't poop and it would actually work out lol) and nap.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning!!


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> There are two reasons 1) I have business to tend to that requires me to go to Portland and 2) my girlfriend who stays with me when she visits, (which is most of the time, works at a club in Hillsboro. I drop her off at work anywhere from 7-9 then go take care of business and then I'll either go hang at the club or pick her up when she gets off around 2:30am.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou




Hello Luke. How are you?? May thing find you well.......


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning!!


 Good morning *yawns* I've been awake for hours now and still feel like I just woke up!


----------



## bouaboua

smarch said:


> Good morning *yawns* I've been awake for hours now and still feel like I just woke up!



Did you need one of this??


----------



## bouaboua

So, Let me start this again and do it right. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Good Morning! ! ! ! !


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> Did you need one of this??
> View attachment 97168


 YYYEEEEEEESSSSSS!!! I drove right by Dunkins today and though that I didn't need it... boy was I wrong... I drink decaf so there isn't much actual "waking up" properties in my cup but its lik the fact that its coffee lol.. I just prefer mine more iced lol


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I am waiting to see what load Jeff comes up with. He is currently is Salt Lake City and his student needs to go home to do some paperwork, so they need to go to the other yard which is in MO for the student to get his car to go home (which is in TX). Jeff needs to come near or by the house, because I have his next month's supply of chemo pills.



Can the student take bus to go home instead drag Jeff and the rig all the way from Salt lake to TX??


----------



## smarch

This:





I need me 2!!!
(not my pictures just FYI... or my coffee I'm still coffee-less)
Now my mouths watering!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need me 2!!!
> (not my pictures just FYI... or my coffee I'm still coffee-less)
> Now my mouths watering!















Care for some virtual coffee?


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 97170
> 
> View attachment 97171
> 
> View attachment 97172
> 
> View attachment 97173
> 
> View attachment 97174
> 
> View attachment 97175
> 
> Care for some virtual coffee?


 Well this is just cruel! lol I keep reaching for my cup of coffee because my mouth is watering... but I have no cup of coffee on my coaster!  I want my coffee!! these pictures make me want coffee more!! lol I give my cup 10 minutes after I get it! I'm not even tired anymore lol just thirsty for some of that magical elixir that is coffee!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> So, Let me start this again and do it right.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Good Morning! ! ! ! !
> 
> View attachment 97169



Love it, well the idea behind it, not the coffee part lol


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 97170
> 
> View attachment 97171
> 
> View attachment 97172
> 
> View attachment 97173
> 
> View attachment 97174
> 
> View attachment 97175
> 
> Care for some virtual coffee?


 This reminds me of the morning I drove by a dunkin's and the sign said "pumpkin's back" I'd already known that but it reminded me and I was like "ok you sold me give me a large" had to go out of my way of school to go to the next Dunkins and get my coffee lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> This reminds me of the morning I drove by a dunkin's and the sign said "pumpkin's back" I'd already known that but it reminded me and I was like "ok you sold me give me a large" had to go out of my way of school to go to the next Dunkins and get my coffee lol


Send me Nank and you'll get your coffee. Trust me, I'm from the _internet_.


----------



## smarch

Basically ready to start licking my computer screen coffee here lol... I think people at work would judge me lol


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Can the student take bus to go home instead drag Jeff and the rig all the way from Salt lake to TX??



He would still have to go to the main yard to catch a bus, but his car is there any how. They always have the teachers take them home (and usually actually to their home or close by) and when a driver quits they try to get them a ride on another truck also. It's called Prime is cheap and doesn't want to pay the bus, but it makes sense too.


----------



## Jacqui

Doesn't anybody still get donuts at DD?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Basically ready to start licking my computer screen coffee here lol... I think people at work would judge me lol



I think that would be a given. lol


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 97170
> 
> View attachment 97171
> 
> View attachment 97172
> 
> View attachment 97173
> 
> View attachment 97174
> 
> View attachment 97175
> 
> Care for some virtual coffee?



Are you work for Dunkin??? You must be a shareholder or something of Dunkin.....

LOL...........................


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Send me Nank and you'll get your coffee. Trust me, I'm from the _internet_.


 I strictly remember conevrsations around when I first joined chat about you "sending food" to someone that never arrived lol I don't know about that lol especially when I fresh cup is 1/2 hour away... do you even have dunkins? half our own country doesn't have dunkins! It has to be Dunkins Pumpkin! I know the difference


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> He would still have to go to the main yard to catch a bus, but his car is there any how. They always have the teachers take them home (and usually actually to their home or close by) and when a driver quits they try to get them a ride on another truck also. It's called Prime is cheap and doesn't want to pay the bus, but it makes sense too.



I think you know how this trucking business run much better then I do.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Doesn't anybody still get donuts at DD?


 Dunkin's donuts actually are bad in comparison to our local shops... especially filled ones like my boston crème it has like no filling compared to our local shop.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I strictly remember conevrsations around when I first joined chat about you "sending food" to someone that never arrived lol I don't know about that lol especially when I fresh cup is 1/2 hour away... do you even have dunkins? half our own country doesn't have dunkins! It has to be Dunkins Pumpkin! I know the difference


http://www.dunkindonutsuae.com/shopLocation.html
Trust me now?


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> http://www.dunkindonutsuae.com/shopLocation.html
> Trust me now?


 Hmm I actually never would have guessed Dunkins went international if they hardly even leave the north east here, literally we have 2 in our tiny town and in cities they're EVERYWHERE you could throw a donut from one to another if you wanted with some!
And sorry lol trust no one with Nank, even my cousin who's his sitter who has her own Russian haha he's my baby!!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Dunkin's donuts actually are bad in comparison to our local shops... especially filled ones like my boston crème it has like no filling compared to our local shop.



I had never liked them the time or two we tried them. Our Casey's (with the good ice tea) has some of the best donuts. I really love the cake donuts there.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I had never liked them the time or two we tried them. Our Casey's (with the good ice tea) has some of the best donuts. I really love the cake donuts there.


 We have a shop called N&J's and its like take a bite into a filled donut and it explodes! sooooo good! I've yet to find a local coffee I like, I cant even make my own right!


----------



## Jacqui

Maybe it's just you don't really like coffee?


----------



## Elohi

Oh man, I'm SO tired. I was ok when I got up earlier but 4 hrs later I'm dragging badly. 
It's hard to keep up with a busy 3 yr old when I'm like this.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Doesn't anybody still get donuts at DD?



My wife will kill me If I get donuts from anywhere. Dunkin are not very popular in California. They have few location in airport and malls.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> We have a shop called N&J's and its like take a bite into a filled donut and it explodes! sooooo good! I've yet to find a local coffee I like, I cant even make my own right!


Arabic Coffee:
Ingredients:
1 1/2 liters of water
4 to 4 1/2 tablespoons of coffee
1 teaspoon of ground cardamom
A pinch of saffron
Preparation:
1-Add coffee to hot water and leave it to brew for 5 minutes or until it starts boiling
2- Add cardamom and saffron to the kettle you'll serve the coffee in.
3- pour coffee into the kettle the coffee will be served in.
Edit: In the past, coffee was brewed 3 times a day: before dawn, in the afternoon, and at sunset, thus anticipating the arrival of guests any time. Maybe give arabic coffee a try, I love it...


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Arabic Coffee:
> Ingredients:
> 1 1/2 liters of water
> 4 to 4 1/2 tablespoons of coffee
> 1 teaspoon of ground cardamom
> A pinch of saffron
> Preparation:
> 1-Add coffee to hot water and leave it to brew for 5 minutes or until it starts boiling
> 2- Add cardamom and saffron to the kettle you'll serve the coffee in.
> 3- pour coffee into the kettle the coffee will be served in.



So you do work for Dunkin.........Just not in US. 

Look how professional you list the ingredient and the step. Hahahaha.... I think I smell the saffron now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> So you do work for Dunkin.........Just not in US.
> 
> Look how professional you list the ingredient and the step. Hahahaha.... I think I smell the saffron now.


I don't work, LOL  I have a traditional cookbook next to me!


Edit: Ever since I posted that recipe for Kevin, the books been on the desk. I wonder why....


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> I strictly remember conevrsations around when I first joined chat about you "sending food" to someone that never arrived lol I don't know about that lol especially when I fresh cup is 1/2 hour away... do you even have dunkins? half our own country doesn't have dunkins! It has to be Dunkins Pumpkin! I know the difference




That was me and I have yet to receive my food Ali. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

Arabic coffee is the best. I had some the other day at a friends house. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> That was me and I have yet to receive my food Ali.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Umm, uh, ummmm... My tortoise ate it ! No, no it's in the Caribbean. I dont know?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Any advice for moving a tortoise and 5 box turtles, and minimizing stress? We are only moving about a mile away, so I'm not worried about the car ride or anything.

Littlefoots enclosure is a 75 gallon tank + stand, and is ridiculously heavy. We'll need to completely take it down. That's ok, because its time to replace his coir and moss anyways. So, items like hides and dishes will go in a box, other stuff gets removed and chucked, tank gets moved, set back up, Littlefoot goes in.

Box turtles live in a 55 gallon Rubbermaid. I'm thinking taking them out, and just moving the box and it's contents would work?


----------



## Abdulla6169

StarSapphire22 said:


> Any advice for moving a tortoise and 5 box turtles, and minimizing stress? We are only moving about a mile away, so I'm not worried about the car ride or anything.
> 
> Littlefoots enclosure is a 75 gallon tank + stand, and is ridiculously heavy. We'll need to completely take it down. That's ok, because its time to replace his coir and moss anyways. So, items like hides and dishes will go in a box, other stuff gets removed and chucked, tank gets moved, set back up, Littlefoot goes in.
> 
> Box turtles live in a 55 gallon Rubbermaid. I'm thinking taking them out, and just moving the box and it's contents would work?


Things like these would be helpful if I try to start a new project... I have no helpful tips to add


----------



## smarch

I feel better now


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Umm, uh, ummmm... My tortoise ate it ! No, no it's in the Caribbean. I dont know?


Grrrrr


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Grrrrr
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Your stomach is growling! You must be hungry


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> I don't work, LOL  I have a traditional cookbook next to me!
> View attachment 97179
> 
> Edit: Ever since I posted that recipe for Kevin, the books been on the desk. I wonder why....



I know that Abdulla. I just kidding. 

I think that cookbook is very useful, keep this chat very interesting.........


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Your stomach is growling! You must be hungry



I am starved. I've been up since 2:30am for work and have yet to eat anything. It's now noon and my stomach thinks my throat has been cut. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Hello Luke. How are you?? May thing find you well.......


I'm doing alright. Work has slowed now that the tourists have all gone home so I'm on the hunt for a new job. How are you? It's been a while


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm doing alright. Work has slowed now that the tourists have all gone home so I'm on the hunt for a new job. How are you? It's been a while
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



I'm doing Okay also. My life is taking one day at a time because I know how limited I am. 

Best wishes to your job hunt Luke.


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> I am starved. I've been up since 2:30am for work and have yet to eat anything. It's now noon and my stomach thinks my throat has been cut.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)



Hurry! ! !

Abdulla's cookbook will come to the rescue.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Hurry! ! !
> 
> Abdulla's cookbook will come to the rescue.


Lgeimat:
Ingredients:
3 cups of flour
2 1/4 cups of warm water (depends on type of flour used)
1/2 cup of sugar
1 teaspoon instant yeast
2 eggs
1/2 teaspoon cardamom powder
1/2 teaspoon of saffron 
Frying oil (shallow)
Preparation:
1-Add all ingredients (except the oil) to a deep pot to create the dough.
2-Leave the dough for 1 hr until it doubles in size (depending in room temperature)
3-Put the oil in a frying pan on medium heat, make sure oil doesn't fill more than half the depth of the pan.
4-Drop bite-sized amounts of dough by hand or with a spoon and keep on turning until they turn golden brown.
5-Put the Lgeimat in a strainer or on a drying paper to get rid of excess oil
6-Place the Lgeimat on a plate, pour molasses on them and decorate with sesame seeds.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I am starved. I've been up since 2:30am for work and have yet to eat anything. It's now noon and my stomach thinks my throat has been cut.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Hope you eat soon...


----------



## JAYGEE

Jacqui said:


> Last night I went down to the other house where I feed a few cats to see what comes out at night. First there were cats ( a mom and two youngsters), then a coon appeared, once more the cats came back, and later it was the turn for the opossum. It was interesting (atleast to me) as to who is hoping catfood is still there once it gets dark out.




I work at a animal shelter and this is what happens when we feed the strays....


http://


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Any advice for moving a tortoise and 5 box turtles, and minimizing stress? We are only moving about a mile away, so I'm not worried about the car ride or anything.
> 
> Littlefoots enclosure is a 75 gallon tank + stand, and is ridiculously heavy. We'll need to completely take it down. That's ok, because its time to replace his coir and moss anyways. So, items like hides and dishes will go in a box, other stuff gets removed and chucked, tank gets moved, set back up, Littlefoot goes in.
> 
> Box turtles live in a 55 gallon Rubbermaid. I'm thinking taking them out, and just moving the box and it's contents would work?



I would take the turtles/tort out and place them in small plastic containers (perhaps their soaking ones?) with some paper towels in with them. Keep them warm, out of the sun or where air may blow on them. Keeping them in the dark (like wrapped in a towel) also will keep them less active and less chance of stress.


----------



## Jacqui

lol here the 'possums wait til it's dark out. Do you enjoy working at the shelter?


----------



## Abdulla6169

I want to see a possum in real life:


It wont look like that, but still


----------



## JAYGEE

Jacqui said:


> lol here the 'possums wait til it's dark out. Do you enjoy working at the shelter?


Lol, they come out when ever food is around.

I actually enjoy working at the shelter, you can see our website at www.houstonBARC.com 

I have worked here 5 years, but have about 10+ years of experiance working with animals. Not including having reptiles growing up.


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Lgeimat:
> Ingredients:
> 3 cups of flour
> 2 1/4 cups of warm water (depends on type of flour used)
> 1/2 cup of sugar
> 1 teaspoon instant yeast
> 2 eggs
> 1/2 teaspoon cardamom powder
> 1/2 teaspoon of saffron
> Frying oil (shallow)
> Preparation:
> 1-Add all ingredients (except the oil) to a deep pot to create the dough.
> 2-Leave the dough for 1 hr until it doubles in size (depending in room temperature)
> 3-Put the oil in a frying pan on medium heat, make sure oil doesn't fill more than half the depth of the pan.
> 4-Drop bite-sized amounts of dough by hand or with a spoon and keep on turning until they turn golden brown.
> 5-Put the Lgeimat in a strainer or on a drying paper to get rid of excess oil
> 6-Place the Lgeimat on a plate, pour molasses on them and decorate with sesame seeds.
> View attachment 97208



You are killing us. Now I'm hungry......


----------



## bouaboua

We caught a possum just the other day too.........


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I want to see a possum in real life:
> View attachment 97222
> 
> It wont look like that, but still


Then you should live here! I see possums and raccoons every night, but I don't eat them 
Not a good place for a little tort! 
Yep, trust me, they are NOT fun... they are mean, and they sit on the flowers/eat them, they poop EVERYWHERE, and it's like a nightly battle to beat them...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> We caught a possum just the other day too.........


Did it taste like chicken?


----------



## bouaboua

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Did it taste like chicken?



That you have to ask my neighbor few street down......

While you are asking.......I will send my next catch your way, then you can tell me it taste like chicken or not.......


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hope you eat soon...



Almost 4:30 and I finely get to eat a sandwich 

I have just enough time to eat and change my shirt so I can go to job #2 where I work from 5-11pm these last few days have sucked. Okay, rant over. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> That you have to ask my neighbor few street down......
> 
> While you are asking.......I will send my next catch your way, then you can tell me it taste like chicken or not.......



Not sure if that would keep in the mail well...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> Almost 4:30 and I finely get to eat a sandwich
> 
> I have just enough time to eat and change my shirt so I can go to job #2 where I work from 5-11pm these last few days have sucked. Okay, rant over.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 I'm sorry about your bad day!
Was it a possum sandwich?


----------



## JAYGEE

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm sorry about your bad day!
> Was it a possum sandwich?





tortdad said:


> Almost 4:30 and I finely get to eat a sandwich
> 
> I have just enough time to eat and change my shirt so I can go to job #2 where I work from 5-11pm these last few days have sucked. Okay, rant over.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


If it wasnt a opossum sandwhich, do you want one?


----------



## tortdad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm sorry about your bad day!
> Was it a possum sandwich?



I ate it so quickly that I didn't taste it so I don't know  


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

JAYGEE said:


> Lol, they come out when ever food is around.
> 
> I actually enjoy working at the shelter, you can see our website at www.houstonBARC.com
> 
> I have worked here 5 years, but have about 10+ years of experiance working with animals. Not including having reptiles growing up.




Well, if you come across any torts needing homes you know who to call. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## bouaboua

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Then you should live here! I see possums and raccoons every night, but I don't eat them
> Not a good place for a little tort!
> Yep, trust me, they are NOT fun... they are mean, and they sit on the flowers/eat them, they poop EVERYWHERE, and it's like a nightly battle to beat them...



No kidding..............





I bait them nightly.........


Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Not sure if that would keep in the mail well...



I will do FedEx overnight 10 Am guaranty delivery just for you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> No kidding..............
> 
> View attachment 97252
> View attachment 97253
> 
> 
> I bait them nightly.........
> 
> 
> I will do FedEx overnight 10 Am guaranty delivery just for you.


In Oregon, possums aren't native to the area. The, ummm, settlers brought them with them for easy fixin's and a regular taste of home.


----------



## bouaboua

You see that @Yellow Turtle01.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

JAYGEE said:


> If it wasnt a opossum sandwhich, do you want one?


If it tasted like chicken!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> No kidding..............
> 
> View attachment 97252
> View attachment 97253
> 
> 
> I bait them nightly.........
> 
> 
> I will do FedEx overnight 10 Am guaranty delivery just for you.


A bubble envelope would work, I'd think 
Do you just set them off into the wild in the morning? I don't trap them, I wouldn't want to have to deal deal with them in the morning!  
Yes, their poops smell just GREAT!


----------



## bouaboua

Yes.....Their poop are something else for sure. Yes I trap them and send them far away to a field as I can.


----------



## Telid

bouaboua said:


> No kidding..............
> 
> View attachment 97252
> View attachment 97253
> 
> 
> I bait them nightly.........
> 
> 
> I will do FedEx overnight 10 Am guaranty delivery just for you.


Get a big ol' dog. Works for me!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> No kidding..............
> 
> View attachment 97252
> View attachment 97253
> 
> 
> I bait them nightly.........
> 
> 
> I will do FedEx overnight 10 Am guaranty delivery just for you.



What do you do with them once you catch them?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Yes.....Their poop are something else for sure. Yes I trap them and send them far away to a field as I can.



Ahhh so your one of those that sends the problem on to somebody else... yeah okay it's one of my pet peeves, sorry


----------



## Jacqui

Telid said:


> Get a big ol' dog. Works for me!



My blue tick coonhound has a real hatred of them. If one gets into his yard, it never walks out again.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> If it tasted like chicken!



Never had one, but everything else sorta tastes like chicken so my guess is they would too.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I want to see a possum in real life:
> View attachment 97222
> 
> It wont look like that, but still



Cute aren't they (in an ugly kinda way). A member in here, Len, had one he was keeping as a pet. Not sure if he still has it or not.


----------



## Jacqui

The sun was pretty tonight. A big orangey red ball as it gently was kissing the horizon.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Ahhh so your one of those that sends the problem on to somebody else... yeah okay it's one of my pet peeves, sorry



I catch them because I'm worry they will get into my outdoor Torts enclosure.


----------



## Jacqui

I have had them only twice get into the enclosures. The one time, I placed a board so the possum could climb out as he couldn't figure out how to get over the wire lip. the other one was in the sauna/hot tub we have buried and it must not have figured out how to get out and drowned. It went in for a drink I am sure, no turtles were out at that time.


----------



## bouaboua

Telid said:


> Get a big ol' dog. Works for me!



My cousin's big dog did catch them from time to time in his house but my cousin do not have torts in his yard. 

I think my $39.99 trap work well for now. At least I don't have to feed that thing and worry about that thing chew on my torts.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I have had them only twice get into the enclosures. The one time, I placed a board so the possum could climb out as he couldn't figure out how to get over the wire lip. the other one was in the sauna/hot tub we have buried and it must not have figured out how to get out and drowned. It went in for a drink I am sure, no turtles were out at that time.



Thanks for the info. That comfort me a little. I just like be safe. Maybe I'm over reacted. 

Can I blame my wife?? she insisted to remove any possible threat to our torts. 

I know.........I know..............................


----------



## mike taylor

Well Steven let me tell you how a country boy deals with the over grown rat! I have a 22 with a 75 round clip . It has a night vision scope on it . I shoot maybe 8 a year along with the stinking raccoons . The opossums I take to a pond with gators in it . The raccoons a Spanish friend loves to eat them . So they don't come back . They have all kinds of nastiness in them .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Telid said:


> Get a big ol' dog. Works for me!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We had a gloomy, rainy day today. Weather wise I was happy. But no outside tortoises were out and about to greet me when I came home, (insert frown face here). I like seeing them and had yet to realize how much I'd be missing them this fall/winter.


----------



## mike taylor

The weather was nice here around Houston . But I worked my butt off today . We are short handed and I did what I do best fixing motor controls .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Abdulla, thank you and your brothers for the help this last weekend.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Abdulla, thank you and your brothers for the help this last weekend.


Saying that, I wish we hadn't needed to get together under such circumstances, ya' know?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Abdulla, thank you and your brothers for the help this last weekend.


Your welcome Ken, I hope this network of death dies out soon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Your welcome Ken, I hope this network of death dies out soon.


To that I toast you with coffee containing a touch of saffron.


----------



## juli11

Morning all! 
In 1 hour my English class test will start :-( 135 minutes fun :-D


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wait a minute. Where are you? I'm in Oregon looking at going to bed to get up in 5 1/2 hours…


----------



## juli11

Germany :-D we have 7:05 am.
The start at 8 o'clock..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That helps to explain the time difference, a lot. Study well. I'm going to bed now.


----------



## juli11

Ok good night I will write the test now :-D


----------



## sageharmon

THE twins are here! 
We haven't been on in forever. Have we missed anything? 
Update....Robert and I are having a competition to see who can get ripped faster. It's not really fair for him, but I like winning so I'm gonna take what I can get! 
We are getting a new tort on the 30th! 
We probably won't be back for a while(We promise we won't pull a Tiff), so just a heads up to everybody.
Sage and Robert


----------



## mike taylor

Welcome back and good morning.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Off to work. Have a great morning, and I'll post with you all later.


----------



## tortdad

Sup y'all


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Well Steven let me tell you how a country boy deals with the over grown rat! I have a 22 with a 75 round clip . It has a night vision scope on it . I shoot maybe 8 a year along with the stinking raccoons . The opossums I take to a pond with gators in it . The raccoons a Spanish friend loves to eat them . So they don't come back . They have all kinds of nastiness in them .



Of the two ways, I prefer the humane way of killing them over trying to relocate them. Relocation may give somebody else your problem and can be cruel in the long run to the animal trying to survive in a new and hostile environment.


----------



## Jacqui

juli11 said:


> Morning all!
> In 1 hour my English class test will start :-( 135 minutes fun :-D



Good luck!


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*


----------



## juli11

Thank you the test was ok I had to analyse a speech of Barack Obama. 
So my mark I will get after the holidays.


----------



## Jacqui

juli11 said:


> Thank you the test was ok I had to analyse a speech of Barack Obama.
> So my mark I will get after the holidays.



Which means you actually had to listen to his speech....


----------



## lisa127

Good morning.


----------



## juli11

No no I only got the speech as a text but I hate to analysis political speeches. It's every time the same "America is the best" ( don't take it personal) and you should be proud of your country :-D


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Yes.....Their poop are something else for sure. Yes I trap them and send them far away to a field as I can.


HAHA!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> My cousin's big dog did catch them from time to time in his house but my cousin do not have torts in his yard.
> 
> I think my $39.99 trap work well for now. At least I don't have to feed that thing and worry about that thing chew on my torts.


Their teeth are sharp  which is why my russian never stays out!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> To that I toast you with coffee containing a touch of saffron.


Thanks Ken!


----------



## Jacqui

I had lunch with my hubby


----------



## Jacqui

juli11 said:


> No no I only got the speech as a text but I hate to analysis political speeches. It's every time the same "America is the best" ( don't take it personal) and you should be proud of your country :-D



Of course he has to say America is the best, just as the leader of any country must say his or her country is the best.


----------



## Jacqui

The sun is so nice and warm feeling, especially after the fog and heavy dew this am. My feet were so wet from the little walking on grass that I had to do that you could have wrung water out of my socks.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, send some of it over here. It's so dry here...(HOW DRY IS IT???)...it's SO dry, that the birds are building their nests out of barbed wire!


----------



## Yvonne G

...that the cat fish are carrying canteens. (ba rump bump)


----------



## Yvonne G

...that the cows are giving evaporated milk! (ba rump bump)


----------



## Yvonne G

...that you're only allowed to eat watermelon between 8p and 4a! (ba rump bump!)


----------



## Yvonne G

...that the water tower was held up at gun point! (ba rump bump!)


----------



## tortadise

Yvonne G said:


> ...that the cat fish are carrying canteens. (ba rump bump)


Haha that's hilarious


----------



## Yvonne G

Someone stop me please! I'm so dry I'm spittin' cotton!


----------



## tortadise

No No. Keep going. It's awesome.


----------



## bouaboua

Late greeting from a raining morning in Northern California. 

We got rain.............


----------



## Yvonne G

braggart! When they show the satellite weather map of California they always show that the rain clouds never come any further south than the Bay Area.


----------



## Abdulla6169

3% chance of precipitation...  


Raining soon, probably not!


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Of course he has to say America is the best, just as the leader of any country must say his or her country is the best.


Yep me too! I spray painted one green one time and took him out in the woods about two miles away and he came back two days later . So thats why I just shoot them .


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, send some of it over here. It's so dry here...(HOW DRY IS IT???)...it's SO dry, that the birds are building their nests out of barbed wire!



I would if I could. I am so tired of the rainy days we have been getting lately. I have little desire and energy to do any chores, but the ones I do want to do are all outside. ... and thanks for all those chuckles.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> ...that the cows are giving evaporated milk! (ba rump bump)



This one I really enjoyed.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> 3% chance of precipitation...
> 
> Raining soon, probably not!



Plus a little too warm for me.


----------



## smarch

Afternoon, ev'rybody


----------



## Jacqui

*waves*


----------



## smarch

how's everyones days been?


----------



## juli11

Hard.. I start learning for my next exam next week.. Because I haven't got time to learn this weekend because it is a meeting for turtles 300km away from me so I will meet a friend and we will go there. Also I have to prepare food everybody here today so a very very busy day and your?


----------



## smarch

My day's been pretty hard too, school 8:30-2:15 then work until 4:30 (and little distractions from here lol) then homework then sleep to get up extra early tomorrow to work all day. 
But I certainly don't have super long drives and mass cooking ahead of me! What kinds of food are you preparing?


----------



## tortdad

It been very busy for new this week. It's Thursday afternoon and as of now I've already but in 59 hours since Monday morning and I still have a few hours left today and I work Friday Saturday and Sunday. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> It been very busy for new this week. It's Thursday afternoon and as of now I've already but in 59 hours since Monday morning and I still have a few hours left today and I work Friday Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 Holy work! What do you do that has you in so much!? I mean I know in our manufacturing plant we have times where theres a lot of due orders at once and people have to work extra. I give you credit I can't even handle school and work together which are still slightly less than a full 40 a week combined,


----------



## bouaboua

Good afternoon!


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Holy work! What do you do that has you in so much!? I mean I know in our manufacturing plant we have times where theres a lot of due orders at once and people have to work extra. I give you credit I can't even handle school and work together which are still slightly less than a full 40 a week combined,



Well right now I have two jobs and normally work 70-75 hours a week between the two of them but his week was extra rough and I'm sure I'll be more like 85 by Sunday night. My normal m-f gig is a project manager/superintendent for a construction company 40-50hrs a week. But 2 nights a week and sat&sun I work at Home Depot in the lumber department (another 30hrs a week) I've been doing both jobs for a few months now and will continue to do both for another 3-6 months. Then I can go back to just my main gig. 



0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## JAYGEE

Tortdad, it sounds like you need a vacation!! 

Been a busy day today for me as well, but nothing near as busy as you.

Work was rough today, had to "make space" at the shelter today, and a few dogs that needed to have some rabies testing done, so we had to send some samples off. 

I have a bunch of school work that I need to do, but im so tired I don't even want to crack a book open. Im glad everything is due on Sunday, so I can procrastinate at least today and tomorrow. ..


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> Well right now I have two jobs and normally work 70-75 hours a week between the two of them but his week was extra rough and I'm sure I'll be more like 85 by Sunday night. My normal m-f gig is a project manager/superintendent for a construction company 40-50hrs a week. But 2 nights a week and sat&sun I work at Home Depot in the lumber department (another 30hrs a week) I've been doing both jobs for a few months now and will continue to do both for another 3-6 months. Then I can go back to just my main gig.
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)



You need one of this soon and you deserved.


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening all


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Noel! *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> Tortdad, it sounds like you need a vacation!!
> 
> Been a busy day today for me as well, but nothing near as busy as you.
> 
> Work was rough today, had to "make space" at the shelter today, and a few dogs that needed to have some rabies testing done, so we had to send some samples off.
> 
> I have a bunch of school work that I need to do, but im so tired I don't even want to crack a book open. Im glad everything is due on Sunday, so I can procrastinate at least today and tomorrow. ..



So not a no kill shelter?


----------



## Yvonne G

Because of the rain that NorCal is getting us peons in Central Cal are having a beautiful, cool day. There is a gentle breeze and I have all my windows on the north side of the house open to allow it inside. Since we never get rain, I'll settle for this nice, cool weather.

I got a call yesterday from a guy who said his tortoise is tearing up his back yard and he needs to find a new home for it. Too bad "The Sulcata Challenge" isn't mandatory reading for all people who buy sulcata hatchlings. I had to clean up my back yard and put some 1x12's in front of the chain link fence that covers one side of my back yard. This guy is about 50lbs. I wish people would consider giving up their tortoises in spring instead of fall. It gets hard to find homes for them the closer you get to cold weather.


----------



## Jacqui

I am going to tell on myself... Yesterday I was working on one of the new enclosures and decided it was up enough to let the tortoise spend the day outside. Well night came and it was dark before I remembered I had the tortoise out.  This morning when I went to check on her, I couldn't find her. I realized I hadn't put bricks along the one side that had a few raised areas.  (one reason I much prefer wire walls with the bottoms dug into the earth a little) Panic time. I searched the yard, no tortoise, but I figured once the day heated up she would be out and about. I got back from lunch and continued the search. I had removed part of the outside parameter fencing to bring mulch into the yard, so there was a slight chance she could be outside the main yard.  So I searched outside the yard and inside the entire backyard... no tortoise. As I walked past her enclosure once more, I decided what the heck I would look again in there. Sure enough, there she was plain as day. Such relief.


----------



## tortdad

I do need a vacation but all my credit cards and my daughters braces will be paid off soon and I'll be able to save up and get my daughter a car. That's the whole reason for this second job. I don't normally work two jobs. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## lisa127

Is your daughter pitching in for this car? Like are you matching whatever she saves up or whatever?


----------



## lisa127

JAYGEE said:


> Tortdad, it sounds like you need a vacation!!
> 
> Been a busy day today for me as well, but nothing near as busy as you.
> 
> Work was rough today, had to "make space" at the shelter today, and a few dogs that needed to have some rabies testing done, so we had to send some samples off.
> 
> I have a bunch of school work that I need to do, but im so tired I don't even want to crack a book open. Im glad everything is due on Sunday, so I can procrastinate at least today and tomorrow. ..


I used to work at a shelter. I know what those rough days are like. I'm sorry.


----------



## Jacqui

This weekend was our village's annual flea market and my daughter bought this pumpkin for me... well it's mine until she has her own place. 




It's made from barb wire.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi Noel! *waves*


Hi Jacqui *big wave back* glad you found your tortoise


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Evening all


Good evening Noel.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Because of the rain that NorCal is getting us peons in Central Cal are having a beautiful, cool day. There is a gentle breeze and I have all my windows on the north side of the house open to allow it inside. Since we never get rain, I'll settle for this nice, cool weather.
> 
> I got a call yesterday from a guy who said his tortoise is tearing up his back yard and he needs to find a new home for it. Too bad "The Sulcata Challenge" isn't mandatory reading for all people who buy sulcata hatchlings. I had to clean up my back yard and put some 1x12's in front of the chain link fence that covers one side of my back yard. This guy is about 50lbs. I wish people would consider giving up their tortoises in spring instead of fall. It gets hard to find homes for them the closer you get to cold weather.


I agree the Sulcata Challenge should be required reading. It's always sad when I see people giving up their bigger torts because their were not prepared for them once they got older and bigger


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jacqui *big wave back* glad you found your tortoise



Me too!  I hate when they go invisible and are right there in front of you the whole time.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I agree the Sulcata Challenge should be required reading. It's always sad when I see people giving up their bigger torts because their were not prepared for them once they got older and bigger



Sad too, because that's when they really start being neat to have.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Sad too, because that's when they really start being neat to have.


Exactly


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good evening Noel.


Hi Steven  
How are you sir?


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Steven
> How are you sir?



Sorry to hear for what happened in Birmingham. I thought about you.


----------



## mike taylor

Does anyone watch the haunting? It's a show about real goast encounters.


----------



## JAYGEE

Jacqui said:


> So not a no kill shelter?


No, we're not a no kill shelter, but our live release numbers were 63% last month.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Sorry to hear for what happened in Birmingham. I thought about you.


Thanks Steven. It is very tragic what happened. Everyone was extremely shocked. It happened so suddenly


----------



## mike taylor

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks Steven. It is very tragic what happened. Everyone was extremely shocked. It happened so suddenly


What happen?


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> What happen?


We had a shooting at one of our hubs a couple days ago. He was one of our package car drivers and he was fired. He came in the next day and killed two supervisors and himself. He left behind two kids and a wife


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Changing the subject some…The Beanfarm is now a tortoise forum “corporate" sponsor. Well done stepping up Giovanni and Paula ! My hat is off to you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Changing the subject some…The Beanfarm is now a tortoise forum “corporate" sponsor. Well done stepping up Giovanni and Paula ! My hat is off to you.


Heck fire, I didn't know y'all even knew about us! They're some of the good guys folks…


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Changing the subject some…The Beanfarm is now a tortoise forum “corporate" sponsor. Well done stepping up Giovanni and Paula ! My hat is off to you.



Plus one here!


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> We had a shooting at one of our hubs a couple days ago. He was one of our package car drivers and he was fired. He came in the next day and killed two supervisors and himself. He left behind two kids and a wife


Work place violence. I felt sorry for the entire situation.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Plus one here!


These are the folks who at the shows, if you mention their vendor free pizza looks good, will push a slice on you. Paula, as a mom, will insist you have one even if you weren't hungry, just thought it looked good. They aren't just suppliers but keepers as well. Ok. Possibly enough unsolicited plugs from this Cowboy.


----------



## mike taylor

No body watches the goast shows?


----------



## Elohi

Heyyyy y'all!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> No body watches the goast shows?


Sorry Mike. I stick with reality like Alfred's, “The Birds". 
Speaking of birds, Yvonne my crows are heading south. Liston for one that sounds close enough to a chicken to fool you. He's my favorite.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Heyyyy y'all!


Where ya been, girl? I mean, how's it going?


----------



## Elohi

In a fb tortoise group someone used the term sunset hypo and I giggled and cringed a little. No...sorry people, pink growth lines in a high white babcocki is not sunset hypo...


A leopard owner posted a picture of a very faint pink hue in the new growth. I post this picture and mentioned it's common during rapid growth.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Where ya been, girl? I mean, how's it going?



I've been trying to wrangle a little girl who no longer naps in the middle of the day. Ohhhhhhh holy exhaustion lol.


----------



## Elohi

She is an extremely independent child with an incredibly strong will. And she is three....actually she is a threenager.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> These are the folks who at the shows, if you mention their vendor free pizza looks good, will push a slice on you. Paula, as a mom, will insist you have one even if you weren't hungry, just thought it looked good. They aren't just suppliers but keepers as well. Ok. Possibly enough unsolicited plugs from this Cowboy.




It is fine with me, as long as the free pizza are keep coming. More supporter are better.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Normally show pizza isn't the best. Many vendors needing 2 pizzas is hard to make happen. That said, it's great at a short handed table that is hungry.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I've been trying to wrangle a little girl who no longer naps in the middle of the day. Ohhhhhhh holy exhaustion lol.


Well know you've been missed by many…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did I mention I managed to convince owners at work that the production employees need not work Friday? Now the guys will get 45ish hours and some time off, (3 day weekend) and not work 55+ hours! And they said it couldn't be done 3 months ago! Heck, the last place I improved productivity 32% and we worked 4-10hour days. Who did they think they hired?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I must share with my friends. I'd be getting both but I'm Powersun fat right now. 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=191347488220

Let me know if you folks are going for it. If not, I'll post in reposted thread for everyone. Yes, I think that fair.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I HATE PACKING.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> I HATE PACKING.


But the ink on your hands from the newspaper is so cool!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey people! So my 9 year old sister was telling me how her teacher got a class pet and it is a russian tortoise. my sister likes torts to and she was telling me that the tort cage was to small and there was wrong substrate. also my sister said to me that the teacher was going to let the 9 years take it home for a day to take care of it. but i don't know if its just me but 9 years taking care of torts kinda scare me. so I'm going to email the teacher a care sheet for russians and try to get them to join the forum.


----------



## juli11

smarch said:


> My day's been pretty hard too, school 8:30-2:15 then work until 4:30 (and little distractions from here lol) then homework then sleep to get up extra early tomorrow to work all day.
> But I certainly don't have super long drives and mass cooking ahead of me! What kinds of food are you preparing?



Food for the turtles/tortoises


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey folks. A special notice for my friends. This Saturday the PBR will be aired on National CBS !!!! Check yer local listings for time in your area and zone. Tune in and cheer our bestie, J.B. Mooney, on as he pushes hard to contend for the world title. The Toughest 8 Seconds on Dirt…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's a partial picture from our last get together.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey folks. A special notice for my friends. This Saturday the PBR will be aired on National CBS !!!! Check yer local listings for time in your area and zone. Tune in and cheer our bestie, J.B. Mooney, on as he pushes hard to contend for the world title. The Toughest 8 Seconds on Dirt…


I had to look up what PBR was, what National CBS was, and then I looked up J.B Mooney... I never knew bull riding was actually a sport, I always thought it was something that small towns did. You learn something everyday  Ken, have you ever ridden a bull? I only rode the ones like these (when I was a kid):
http://static.sites.yp.com/var/m_7/7b/7ba/2910237/14980-d-549-01.jpg


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  Happy Friday please be safe out there tort family


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  Happy Friday please be safe out there tort family


Morning! Today is a vacation, so I'm relaxing


----------



## AZtortMom

I love vacations


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> I love vacations


The first day of the weekend here! But I'll be jealous when you're having your day off on Sunday


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Well right now I have two jobs and normally work 70-75 hours a week between the two of them but his week was extra rough and I'm sure I'll be more like 85 by Sunday night. My normal m-f gig is a project manager/superintendent for a construction company 40-50hrs a week. But 2 nights a week and sat&sun I work at Home Depot in the lumber department (another 30hrs a week) I've been doing both jobs for a few months now and will continue to do both for another 3-6 months. Then I can go back to just my main gig.
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 Oh ok that makes more sense, I thought it was one job you were working that much!! I tried the whole 2 job thing once and got very depressed and overwhelmed very fast... mind you I'm also diagnosed/treated for mild depression and my grandfather had recently passed the previous fall (and was the first death I ever experienced) ... but the point of the story is my 2 jobs phase lasted 2 months I have no idea how many hours I was working... but I came out of it with absolutely zero money saved and 1 Franklin lol. 
I misread 2 nights and sat & sun and thought you said i work 2 nights that are sat and sun (as in 2 15 hour days!!)
My parents "gave" me their older Subaru when I needed my car to get to work, I ended up paying $2,000 for it and the insurance total the first year... its broken down "I paid 1,000 for car and 1,000 for insurance" SO by that logic I hate when people say I was handed my car because most certainly was not, I know people who got brand new cars and paid nothing. But my point is I now have a 17 and 16 year old sister and brother and they don't have an older car for my sister so will be in the came boat as you very soon... but theyre looking for a "clunker" and the plans to give our '07 Forrester to my brother when the time comes.. we have A LOT of cars at my house right now... 5 family members and 5 cars/truck and 1 motorcycle, only 3 of us drive right now!


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> No body watches the goast shows?


 I was asleep when you posted these... I do!! A Haunting was like one of my favorite shows ever!... then charter bumped the channel its on to a "silver package" channel so we don't get it anymore  Have a favorite episode?


----------



## smarch

juli11 said:


> Food for the turtles/tortoises


 oh gotcha! My favorite kind of food prep! I thought you were talking about having to prep a huge meal for a family gathering... those are stressful!


----------



## smarch

Morning all! My head hurts already... what is this nonsense! I'm so exhausted it doesn't surprise me... my stomach's also being funny (well funnier than usual...I think... my stomachs weird anyone who's ahd problems with it probably understands), I hope its just exhaustion and will wear off as caffeine kicks in, because I have a race tomorrow morning and can't afford to be sick!


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Oh ok that makes more sense, I thought it was one job you were working that much!! I tried the whole 2 job thing once and got very depressed and overwhelmed very fast... mind you I'm also diagnosed/treated for mild depression and my grandfather had recently passed the previous fall (and was the first death I ever experienced) ... but the point of the story is my 2 jobs phase lasted 2 months I have no idea how many hours I was working... but I came out of it with absolutely zero money saved and 1 Franklin lol.
> I misread 2 nights and sat & sun and thought you said i work 2 nights that are sat and sun (as in 2 15 hour days!!)
> My parents "gave" me their older Subaru when I needed my car to get to work, I ended up paying $2,000 for it and the insurance total the first year... its broken down "I paid 1,000 for car and 1,000 for insurance" SO by that logic I hate when people say I was handed my car because most certainly was not, I know people who got brand new cars and paid nothing. But my point is I now have a 17 and 16 year old sister and brother and they don't have an older car for my sister so will be in the came boat as you very soon... but theyre looking for a "clunker" and the plans to give our '07 Forrester to my brother when the time comes.. we have A LOT of cars at my house right now... 5 family members and 5 cars/truck and 1 motorcycle, only 3 of us drive right now!



I will be paying for 100% of my daughters car. She was told in middle school if she remained a good student we would get her a car. She's always gotten A's and B's. I'm not getting her a new car. She will get something 10+ years old but I will make sure it runs good. She has a part time job to pay for her own gas and my wife and I are still debating what % of her insurance she will pay. 
I will be 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> I will be paying for 100% of my daughters car. She was told in middle school if she remained a good student we would get her a car. She's always gotten A's and B's. I'm not getting her a new car. She will get something 10+ years old but I will make sure it runs good. She has a part time job to pay for her own gas and my wife and I are still debating what % of her insurance she will pay.
> I will be
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 Is she an only child? I'm pretty sure (but am not my parents so don't know their thinking exactly) that the only reason they didn't give it to me is they have 2 others behind and cant just give away 3 cars. And not gonna lie I was a horrible student in high school and middle school, lots of Cs and Ds, I just didn't really see the point... Now im on college dean's list don't worry I figured it out better late than never haha. I think its completely fair to do that they way you are since you still expect some help from insurance... I feel my paying for some the first year made me more responsible since it was all mine and I paid for it, and I don't have collision on my insurance which brought the price down and makes you really have to be responsible because if you get in a wreck and its your fault the insurance will pay for their cars fixing but not yours... double edged sword when it comes to hit and run though (was the clearest thought in my head when I car fled "need the plate, my insurance ain't paying this" I got it and everything was fine). I'll get collision on a newer car but was told by a friend in insurance that with a 10 year old car its not worth the extra i'd pay for collision now. Only pain with older cars is one minute they run good and are perfect then have a problem.... I just had an $800 shop trip to repair a CV joint, drive shaft and rear stabilizer... literally they all broke at once! (or at least all showed problems at once). But all I care about my car is that it runs and gets me from point A to B... I always laughed a little when people had older cars but am quickly realizing that's mine lol. 10+ years and running good sounds like you'll end up with a Toyota or a Subaru lol my 'roo is 10 years 120,000 and going strong, and I've been told 250,00 isn't all that uncommon


----------



## smarch

If anyone's a beak trimming expert I posted a thread for advice, Nank is going to freak out but he needs a trimming before it gets too bad! He's an anxious dude so it'll be difficult. I needed the healp since the Tweak Your beak thread pictures didn't show up and the tread itself get sunny symbols that pop up in all my devices, I don't know if its just me that had problems with that now though.


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Is she an only child? I'm pretty sure (but am not my parents so don't know their thinking exactly) that the only reason they didn't give it to me is they have 2 others behind and cant just give away 3 cars. And not gonna lie I was a horrible student in high school and middle school, lots of Cs and Ds, I just didn't really see the point... Now im on college dean's list don't worry I figured it out better late than never haha. I think its completely fair to do that they way you are since you still expect some help from insurance... I feel my paying for some the first year made me more responsible since it was all mine and I paid for it, and I don't have collision on my insurance which brought the price down and makes you really have to be responsible because if you get in a wreck and its your fault the insurance will pay for their cars fixing but not yours... double edged sword when it comes to hit and run though (was the clearest thought in my head when I car fled "need the plate, my insurance ain't paying this" I got it and everything was fine). I'll get collision on a newer car but was told by a friend in insurance that with a 10 year old car its not worth the extra i'd pay for collision now. Only pain with older cars is one minute they run good and are perfect then have a problem.... I just had an $800 shop trip to repair a CV joint, drive shaft and rear stabilizer... literally they all broke at once! (or at least all showed problems at once). But all I care about my car is that it runs and gets me from point A to B... I always laughed a little when people had older cars but am quickly realizing that's mine lol. 10+ years and running good sounds like you'll end up with a Toyota or a Subaru lol my 'roo is 10 years 120,000 and going strong, and I've been told 250,00 isn't all that uncommon



I've got 6 kids. My twin boys are 20. One of them bought his own truck for a couple hundred dollars but I bought him a bunch of parts and got it all running for him. His twin brother did nothing but get in trouble and learn things the hard way (and still does). He dropped out of high school so I got him nothing. I'll get my daughter her car. I have 3 other younger boys 12,4 & 2. I've already told the 12 yer old that if he wants is to buy his car that he needs to do better in school. He's very smart but he's lazy and dose to like to do his work, too busy being class clown. I think once he sees his sisters car (hopefully a Christmas gift) it will sink in a little more with him. The plan for my 12 year old is to give him the truck I'm driving now. It will be paid off by then and I'll be loving for a new one. It's a 2011 but it's a work truck so it will be plenty beat up by the. And have have lots of miles on it. I don't mind finding my daughter a car that's a little older. I use to be a mechanic so I can fix it up for her. 




0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> I've got 6 kids. My twin boys are 20. One of them bought his own truck for a couple hundred dollars but I bought him a bunch of parts and got it all running for him. His twin brother did nothing but get in trouble and learn things the hard way (and still does). He dropped out of high school so I got him nothing. I'll get my daughter her car. I have 3 other younger boys 12,4 & 2. I've already told the 12 yer old that if he wants is to buy his car that he needs to do better in school. He's very smart but he's lazy and dose to like to do his work, too busy being class clown. I think once he sees his sisters car (hopefully a Christmas gift) it will sink in a little more with him. The plan for my 12 year old is to give him the truck I'm driving now. It will be paid off by then and I'll be loving for a new one. It's a 2011 but it's a work truck so it will be plenty beat up by the. And have have lots of miles on it. I don't mind finding my daughter a car that's a little older. I use to be a mechanic so I can fix it up for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 Yeah I was a lazy kid, hence the horrid grades in high school and As and some Bs in college haha. Your kids are lucky you're so car knowledgeable, my dad is too, he wasn't a mechanic but he knows his stuff, he's the one who figured out all the problems with my car, and even said if he had time (and a lift) that he could have done most himself. Then theres me, I can find my oil, can find my wiper fluid, know how to jump the car, change a tire and that's about the extent of my knowledge, although next oil change I do plan to learn, other than that any problem i'm like "daaaaaddyyyy!!!! fix it!" The good part abut my car is they bought it new back in '04 and owned it since so we know its history of everything changed and stuff and how it was driven and all that, and pretty much intend to run it to the ground... i'd very much enjoy another 10+ years!


----------



## Yvonne G

Did anyone watch that new show "How to Get Away With Murder" last night? I'm so confused. I missed the first few minutes of it, so I didn't know how this group of kids came to be in possession of a dead body...then at the end of the show, right before they were to light the body on fire, they showed its face and I thought it looked like the professor's husband???????

Can anyone shed any light on this for me? Or is it supposed to be like this to keep you coming back to watch it week after week.


----------



## Elohi

@Cowboy_Ken, would you believe I rode bulls once? Well, I rode two and the second one tried to kill me.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Did anyone watch that new show "How to Get Away With Murder" last night? I'm so confused. I missed the first few minutes of it, so I didn't know how this group of kids came to be in possession of a dead body...then at the end of the show, right before they were to light the body on fire, they showed its face and I thought it looked like the professor's husband???????
> 
> Can anyone shed any light on this for me? Or is it supposed to be like this to keep you coming back to watch it week after week.


 cant say I saw it but I've never heard of it and it sounds interesting what channel is it on?


----------



## Shakudo

I ate Brussels sprouts, you do not want to be in the same room with me.
Lol

Good morning America.
It's 5 pm here in the Netherlands


----------



## smarch

Shakudo said:


> I ate Brussels sprouts, you do not want to be in the same room with me.
> Lol
> 
> Good morning America.
> It's 5 pm here in the Netherlands


 Oh dear!... well that's one way to get alone time! good evening to you


----------



## Yvonne G

It's on ABC.


----------



## lisa127

Yvonne G said:


> Did anyone watch that new show "How to Get Away With Murder" last night? I'm so confused. I missed the first few minutes of it, so I didn't know how this group of kids came to be in possession of a dead body...then at the end of the show, right before they were to light the body on fire, they showed its face and I thought it looked like the professor's husband???????
> 
> Can anyone shed any light on this for me? Or is it supposed to be like this to keep you coming back to watch it week after week.


I wanted to see that! Forgot it was on.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning!! 

Happy Friday.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning!!
> 
> Happy Friday.


Morning  Friday is almost over here, Friday is the best day of the week!


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning!!
> 
> Happy Friday.


 Morning! hooray Friday!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning  Friday is almost over here, Friday is the best day of the week!


 agreed and I work all Friday... its the knowing the weekend is coming and I can stay up as late as I want (lol usually before 10 but I COULD stay up if I wanted). 
I was just wondering... is your holy day not sunday if you go back to work sunday? I just know we have sundays specifically off mostly because its most religions "Sabbath" holy day where you're supposed to rest and be religious.


----------



## Yvonne G

Friday is my going-into-town-to-run-errands day. (I may just have to buy some bacon while at the store)


----------



## smarch

mmmmm bacon!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> agreed and I work all Friday... its the knowing the weekend is coming and I can stay up as late as I want (lol usually before 10 but I COULD stay up if I wanted).
> I was just wondering... is your holy day not sunday if you go back to work sunday? I just know we have sundays specifically off mostly because its most religions "Sabbath" holy day where you're supposed to rest and be religious.


Muslims pray at the mosque on Friday, there is nothing that restricts work in Islam, you just attend the prayer then you can go work. The nice thing on TFO is that you can see different cultures, ethnicities, histories all in one place


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Muslims pray at the mosque on Friday, there is nothing that restricts work in Islam, you just attend the prayer then you can go work. The nice thing on TFO is that you can see different cultures, ethnicities, histories all in one place


 Most restrictions on sundays are obsolete with the way the world is today but weekends are still as they are since its just always been that way. SO basically our sunday is like your Friday because sunday is our church day (or saterday night for people who cant attend sunday mornings. I love how theres so many different people on here, because as different as we all are tortoises bring us together. And whenever I meet someone who's different I always love learning... that would be explained by my major in communications and taking my intercultural communications class, because the more you learn the less likely you are to accidentally insult someone, which is always a good thing lol.


----------



## Shakudo

smarch said:


> Oh dear!... well that's one way to get alone time! good evening to you



Lol Yeah stil have to go to the gym tho. Im eating junkfood tonight


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well this morning, my ferocious Doberman really had an issue with these migrating geese! She barked her fool head off as they flew over our place.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Abdulla, this is for you. This is what rain on the horizon looks like. Lol.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well this morning, my ferocious Doberman really had an issue with these migrating geese! She barked her fool head off as they flew over our place.
> View attachment 97496


That reminds me of our German Shepard. He is a happy little dude!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Abdulla, this is for you. This is what rain on the horizon looks like. Lol.
> View attachment 97497


Can ya lasso it for me? Send it to Abu Dhabi  I'm sure shipping rain is pretty cheap


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Friday is my going-into-town-to-run-errands day. (I may just have to buy some bacon while at the store)



Cowboy Ken will be your best friend when it come to bacon. Hahaaha...


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Cowboy Ken will be your best friend when it come to bacon. Hahaaha...


Haha  That's what friends are for, right?


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Can ya lasso it for me? Send it to Abu Dhabi  I'm sure shipping rain is pretty cheap



Ship some to here for us also Ken. Our torts are desperate need some rain to grow their food. 

Please........


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen, my best friend, made bacon last night for dinner.


----------



## smarch

Shakudo said:


> Lol Yeah stil have to go to the gym tho. Im eating junkfood tonight


 oh dear that poor gym! lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> oh dear that poor gym! lol


LOL  Parsley helps with bad breath.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> LOL  Parsley helps with bad breath.


 From what I understood it was the other end we were worrying about...


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> From what I understood it was the other end we were worrying about...


Really? I never tried Brussels sprouts, so I thought they smelt bad... LOL 
Edit: I've never seen them in real life (shocking, right?)


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Really? I never tried Brussels sprouts, so I thought they smelt bad... LOL
> Edit: I've never seen them in real life (shocking, right?)


Oh they certainly do smell bad but its not the breath lol, ever had cabbage, its kind of similar(ish).


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Oh they certainly do smell bad but its not the breath lol, ever had cabbage, its kind of similar(ish).


I've probably had cabbage at some point, but I don't really like it. I'm more of a fruit person, but I do like some salads...


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I've probably had cabbage at some point, but I don't really like it. I'm more of a fruit person, but I do like some salads...


 Oh i'm definitely a veggie person I could eat celery all day.. and I have I "fructose intolerance" so fruit can sometimes give me intestinal upset- basically a stabbing feeling, but not all the time I eat fruit, in fact its weird lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Oh i'm definitely a veggie person I could eat celery all day.. and I have I "fructose intolerance" so fruit can sometimes give me intestinal upset- basically a stabbing feeling, but not all the time I eat fruit, in fact its weird lol


Mangos are a favorite of mine. They taste like magic


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Morning!


Morning


----------



## Jacqui

Friday is no more a special day then the other six to me, except for the fact it means usually lunch with my oldest daughter.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Mangos are a favorite of mine. They taste like magic


 Ehhh, I don't really like mangos, my favorite fruit is probably peaches, but theyre one of the ones that can effect me pretty poorly. but theyre so delicious and juicy!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Ehhh, I don't really like mangos, my favorite fruit is probably peaches, but theyre one of the ones that can effect me pretty poorly. but theyre so delicious and juicy!!


Peaches are good. Please don't leave now! I don't want to kill that chat with this this fruit/vegetable talk, LOL


----------



## RV's mom

Good Morning!!
Coffee for me is more a social thing, or a prop if you will, to get my mind in the direction of .. going to work... 
I rarely make it, an interesting thing as I have tinned coffee upwards of 7 # waiting to be brewed. And as I work tonight, I guess I'll make a short pot. I do like it iced. 
And as for decaf.... well.
Once a (week)(month) I don't know the sequencing... management comes around the different units of the hospital rolling a coffee and cookies trolly. 
I went to get coffee once, and all they had was decaf. On NIGHT SHIFT. Are you kidding???? The cookies were pretty much gone, and the coffee pot yet full. Please never insult night shift with fake stuff. We're too astute, and sometimes needing the boost to accept fake coffee.

Everyone have a good day, and a better weekend!

teri


----------



## RV's mom

I have a mango sliced/pulped ready for the blender. I don't like the fruit straight up, but it is heaven in a blended smoothie.


----------



## smarch

sharkstar said:


> I have a mango sliced/pulped ready for the blender. I don't like the fruit straight up, but it is heaven in a blended smoothie.


 Ever try frozen fruit and wine blended? that's a good smoothie  I'm allowed to say it now that i'm 21


----------



## Jacqui

As I sit here waiting for my daughter to start her lunch break, I wish I could bottle the air and send it over the wire to all of you. Nearby is a plant that makes bacon bits and the air has that wonderful smokey bacon smell to it.


----------



## Jacqui

I am not big into fruits, but banana is my favorite. A nice barely turning from green to yellow one. Cabbage is good.... if it's raw. lol I don't like most fruits or veggies once they get cooked.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> As I sit here waiting for my daughter to start her lunch break, I wish I could bottle the air and send it over the wire to all of you. Nearby is a plant that makes bacon bits and the air has that wonderful smokey bacon smell to it.


 My dad takes me out to lunch every Friday too, we work together though. In fact he's in the desk right across the aisle from me


----------



## smarch

I recently found out after a race a banana almost stops my post-exercise migraine. I guess I still exert myself too much in 5ks!


----------



## smarch

I finally got frustrated enough with my glue gun burn to pop the blister last night... and it reformed over night... jerk! oh artist problems lol... its probably bad that i'm not even concerned about it since I get art injuries all the time (never a burn like that though!)


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> My dad takes me out to lunch every Friday too, we work together though. In fact he's in the desk right across the aisle from me



That's neat!  This daughter is the one who left home long ago, went to MO for college and then to NM to live. I went years without getting to see her or see her for only a few minutes. I was so happy when she dumped her bf and moved back into the local area.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I finally got frustrated enough with my glue gun burn to pop the blister last night... and it reformed over night... jerk! oh artist problems lol... its probably bad that i'm not even concerned about it since I get art injuries all the time (never a burn like that though!)



What sort of art do you do? I am one of those who only dreams of having any arty type talent.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> What sort of art do you do? I am one of those who only dreams of having any arty type talent.


 Mostly sculpture. I do things you wouldn't ever imagine with cardboard! I'll get some pictures when i'm at home on my personal laptop. I also carve stone... and my hand lol I hit my hand with the chisel and file just as much as the stone when I was doing that! I'm a bit of an art klutz who also has like a blasé attitude to pain so people think i'm crazy


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> What sort of art do you do? I am one of those who only dreams of having any arty type talent.


 Although!! I'v got to admit the only time an exacto blade accidentally got me was a time I was swapping blades and dropped the new one and caught it... point first on my palm, not bad at all in exacto terms, I've heard horror stories!


----------



## smarch

my art professor always sees me with a bandage and now basically is like "what this time?", haha the only way I know i'm not completely crazy is she's hit the same point in attitude to pain.


----------



## RV's mom

I have muddy paws, play in the clay when our temperatures permit. The studio is in the garage. Its getting closer


----------



## mike taylor

smarch said:


> I was asleep when you posted these... I do!! A Haunting was like one of my favorite shows ever!... then charter bumped the channel its on to a "silver package" channel so we don't get it anymore  Have a favorite episode?


Yes all of them! I love goast shows but I haven't seen anything on the videos that says goast .


----------



## smarch

sharkstar said:


> I have muddy paws, play in the clay when our temperatures permit. The studio is in the garage. Its getting closer


 I've been trying to convince my parents to get me a shed to make my little studio, but so far no luck... and I get it since i'll most likely be moving out soon and we already have 3 sheds haha. I like clay but use it as molds ot make things out of plaster, pretty darn cool. In one class we made unfired pottery with Newton White clay and I didn't like that at all much to fussy! Do you make pottery and fire it?


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Yes all of them! I love goast shows but I haven't seen anything on the videos that says goast .


 I remember one from back when it was still on TV with a horse stable and that was one of my favorites. I also know Haunting in Connecticut (the documentary not the movie based off of it) was a special on the show and I LOVED that one... it scared the crap out of me in 7th grade when I first watched it though! that's before out basement was finished and used to be creepy!


----------



## bouaboua

You see me? You see me not.............


----------



## Jacqui

sharkstar said:


> I have muddy paws, play in the clay when our temperatures permit. The studio is in the garage. Its getting closer



My muddy paws are normally on my pant legs from walking one of my dogs.


----------



## Jacqui

If the plants made four horizontal rows, do I see something under the third row, between the second and third plant? (mainly under the top side of the second plant)


----------



## Jacqui

I just read that on Bones, they killed off Sweets.  I had gotten to sorta like that guy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah. I always wonder what happened in real life that made the actor leave the series. Here's what I found on Google:

"Sweets' death is an outgrowth of Daley's success behind the camera. The actor, who has written numerous screenplays with Goldstein (_Horrible Bosses_, _Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs 2_, _The Incredible Burt Wonderstone_), asked to take a break from_Bones_ to take on his first directing opportunity with _Vacation_, which stars Ed Helms,Christina Applegate and Chris Hemsworth."

So, seems like he has bigger fish to fry!!


----------



## Yvonne G

So I'm watching the news last night and the off site reporter is talking to a man who lost his whole family in a tragic car accident. An unlicensed and drunk driver ran a stop sign and broad-sided the family vehicle, killing everyone inside. Naturally, the drunk diver escaped injury. So the report asks the man who lost his family, "Are you angry?...sad?" You've got to be kidding me. Really? What kind of an answer is she expecting. Maybe something along the lines, "Oh, no...I've been trying to get rid of them for years now. I'm totally happy about it." Sometimes you've just got to wonder about these reporters. Do they ever listen to themselves?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Sometimes you've just got to wonder about these reporters. Do they ever listen to themselves?


“she's pretty as a picture, and she sure has a nice set of wits…"


----------



## mike taylor

Yep, The one report that sicks out to is the one about the plain crash . When some guy calls and tells the the pilots names .


----------



## JAYGEE

5 more minutes until im off!!!

4 now!

Tomorrow is my Friday, and I can't wait!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui said:


> I just read that on Bones, they killed off Sweets.  I had gotten to sorta like that guy.


 
YOURE SUPPOSED TO SAY SPOILER!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I read....*A LOT!!!* I must read three or four books a week. Mostly on Kindle, but when I run out of money, I'll re-read the paperbacks already in my possession. 

So, I finish up a book I'm reading on my Kindle, decide I really like the author and decide to look for more titles by her. I go to the home screen to buy another one through the Kindle on Amazon, and something goes wrong with my device. The part up at the top of the screen where you can click the little shopping cart or click the 'search' function is not there. I turn it off and plug it in and wait for a half hour, then turn it on again. No dice. Stupid thing won't show the whole screen.

So I have to buy a new device. Bummer. I guess I'll have to go look through the books I've already read.


----------



## lisa127

Yvonne G said:


> I read....*A LOT!!!* I must read three or four books a week. Mostly on Kindle, but when I run out of money, I'll re-read the paperbacks already in my possession.
> 
> So, I finish up a book I'm reading on my Kindle, decide I really like the author and decide to look for more titles by her. I go to the home screen to buy another one through the Kindle on Amazon, and something goes wrong with my device. The part up at the top of the screen where you can click the little shopping cart or click the 'search' function is not there. I turn it off and plug it in and wait for a half hour, then turn it on again. No dice. Stupid thing won't show the whole screen.
> 
> So I have to buy a new device. Bummer. I guess I'll have to go look through the books I've already read.


I love to read as well. I will only read actual books though. I don't use a kindle or anything like that. I want a book in my hand.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> I love to read as well. I will only read actual books though. I don't use a kindle or anything like that. I want a book in my hand.



Hey that's how I feel too! Every time I see my sister, she is giving me a box of books she has picked up for me. (garage sales and such places). Even though she tries to get the types I like, she doesn't do very well. Sad thing is, I keep running out of good books to read, so I am actually reading the ones she gets me. I go through about five books a week, so it's hard to always find "good" ones.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I read....*A LOT!!!* I must read three or four books a week. Mostly on Kindle, but when I run out of money, I'll re-read the paperbacks already in my possession.
> 
> So, I finish up a book I'm reading on my Kindle, decide I really like the author and decide to look for more titles by her. I go to the home screen to buy another one through the Kindle on Amazon, and something goes wrong with my device. The part up at the top of the screen where you can click the little shopping cart or click the 'search' function is not there. I turn it off and plug it in and wait for a half hour, then turn it on again. No dice. Stupid thing won't show the whole screen.
> 
> So I have to buy a new device. Bummer. I guess I'll have to go look through the books I've already read.



A new kindle?


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> YOURE SUPPOSED TO SAY SPOILER!!!!



Okay... spoiler.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> I read....*A LOT!!!* I must read three or four books a week. Mostly on Kindle, but when I run out of money, I'll re-read the paperbacks already in my possession.
> 
> So, I finish up a book I'm reading on my Kindle, decide I really like the author and decide to look for more titles by her. I go to the home screen to buy another one through the Kindle on Amazon, and something goes wrong with my device. The part up at the top of the screen where you can click the little shopping cart or click the 'search' function is not there. I turn it off and plug it in and wait for a half hour, then turn it on again. No dice. Stupid thing won't show the whole screen.
> 
> So I have to buy a new device. Bummer. I guess I'll have to go look through the books I've already read.



Yvonne do you have the overdrive app? You can check out library ebooks


----------



## Elohi

I just checked out a book from one of my cities libraries last night thru overdrive. Pretty schnazzy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well that's some fancy stuff. We've got a library here in town. Some how I've ended up with two cards there.


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening all


----------



## mike taylor

Watching the wife getting tattooed!


----------



## Elohi

I have a fresh batch of hot pecans. They're so good that I keep performing acts of insanity and repeatedly burning my mouth. Lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're still waiting on ours…


----------



## Elohi

Your tattoos or your pecans?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Have you mailed our pecans yet?
Therein lies the answer.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We're still waiting on ours…


LOL! I'd need to overnight them or they wouldn't be any good at all.


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> LOL! I'd need to overnight them or they wouldn't be any good at all.


And your point is…


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And your point is…


----------



## Elohi

Any movie rental recommendations?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For you and the hubby, or the whole family?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is fun for everyone! “The Hellstrom Chronicle"


----------



## lismar79

Jacqui said:


> I just read that on Bones, they killed off Sweets.  I had gotten to sorta like that guy.


 I cried a lot watching that! Did not see that coming


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For you and the hubby, or the whole family?


Yeah, just Kristian and I. Little bitty is going to bed in a few minutes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The Hellstrom Chronicle


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So where've you been? Reality land?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So where've you been? Reality land?



Yeah. Always something going on LOL. 
Tomorrow I'm meeting another TFO member to give her that little boxie I picked up earlier in the week. This will be my 3rd TFO meetup .


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So where've you been? Reality land?


Then I have to pick up a uhaul, to pick up a piano for my son. Going to have to work some muscle tomorrow.


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Yvonne do you have the overdrive app? You can check out library ebooks



I don't have a smart phone (or a dumb one either), just a land line and a PC.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Yeah, just Kristian and I. Little bitty is going to bed in a few minutes.


What was the decision?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What was the decision?


Transcendence. Weiiiiirrrrdddd lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Haven't heard of it. I'm sure I saw the advertisements, just doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## Elohi

I just had the most hilarious back and forth with a friend of mine who is also a #rockdork. I posted a picture that said, "don't take things for granite." The comments that followed had my in tears I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sounds heavy


----------



## Elohi

My other weird interest is geology. She and I were being very punny. Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

At one point, about a hundred years ago it seems, I had a rock collection. Now that I'm older, I realize we were just poor. Lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> My other weird interest is geology. She and I were being very punny. Lol


I'm so puny that I start my stories with once a pun a time


----------



## Elohi

I have boxes of rocks in the garage that's we've moved 3 times since collection. 
I don't have the collection I'd like but I will someday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm in to fossils and petrified wood now.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm in to fossils and petrified wood now.


I was given a really cool fossil to give to Adam when he was 6 yrs old. My geology teacher gave it to me to give to him and my ex threw it away. :0/


----------



## Elohi

He also threw away oolitic limestone. I was so effin mad.


----------



## Elohi

Adam had an amazing rock and mineral collection and his dad threw it all away to spite me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> my ex threw it away. :0/


You gotta, ummm, something ex's!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm in to fossils and petrified wood now.


That's cool... I like drift wood for some reason, maybe because it's free? I had an ammonite fossil as a kid.


----------



## Elohi

Who throws out oolites? Crazy people.


----------



## Elohi

He had some schnazzy basalt and granite chunks too, from field trips I went on. Gah!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Surprise, I also had an insect collection when I was a kid


----------



## RV's mom

smarch said:


> I've been trying to convince my parents to get me a shed to make my little studio, but so far no luck... and I get it since i'll most likely be moving out soon and we already have 3 sheds haha. I like clay but use it as molds ot make things out of plaster, pretty darn cool. In one class we made unfired pottery with Newton White clay and I didn't like that at all much to fussy! Do you make pottery and fire it?



Yes. I've everything from wheel to slab roller, extruder, pug mill, shelving, glazes... and a TON of books and magazines.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When I was in elementary school, I'd stay home from school and study the insects I caught and mounted. Sometimes I'd dissect them under a microscope a sketch the parts out. Hard on a mom juggling raising kids alone, and maintaining a full time, responsible position at work.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When I was in elementary school, I'd stay home from school and study the insects I caught and mounted. Sometimes I'd dissect them under a microscope a sketch the parts out. Hard on a mom juggling raising kids alone, and maintaining a full time, responsible position at work.


Speaking about dissecting... Animal laws here prohibit the dissecting of animals. It's okay to dissect earthworms. It always scared me when I think how I'm going to kill an animal to study it, like it just feels wrong.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Speaking about dissecting... Animal laws here prohibit the dissecting of animals. It's okay to dissect earthworms. It always scared me when I think how I'm going to kill an animal to study it, like it just feels wrong.


I believe the African earth worm is the one common to use. They have internals that are very easy to see and identify. Nervous system cord is huge, I think five hearts and other organs common in the higher animals.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I believe the African earth worm is the one common to use. They have internals that are very easy to see and identify. Nervous system cord is huge, I think five hearts and other organs common in the higher animals.


I think that's the worm we dissected in middle school. Can't even remember which grade. Then those huge black and yellow grasshoppers. Sheep eyes, kidneys, heart. Big ol' frogs and eventually fetal pigs. Crazy town. But I did/do love biology. 
When I was a fifth grader we took a field trip to the high school biology lab and helped high school kids dissect cats. I'm pretty sure every kid in my class was more mature and took the class more seriously than the high school kids we were assisting.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That was me, sort of. While in the 6th grade, I'd leave the elementary school and go to the high school for a period of one on one tutoring from the head science professor. Got to get into plant genetics and all manner of fun things while my 6th grade friends learned that the earth was a planet and that all the planets went in circles around the sun.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm not saying astronomy isn't important, but I had an uncle that was a flight control analysis for the mariner probe that landed on Mars.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Time to go in the house. No wind is blowing and I've been hearing small branches breaking in the the woods. Well just now, a very large one came crashing down!


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> Hey that's how I feel too! Every time I see my sister, she is giving me a box of books she has picked up for me. (garage sales and such places). Even though she tries to get the types I like, she doesn't do very well. Sad thing is, I keep running out of good books to read, so I am actually reading the ones she gets me. I go through about five books a week, so it's hard to always find "good" ones.


I'm the same way. If I go to the library and pick out lots of books I'm lucky if I find one or two that can hold my interest. I love to read but I'm hard to please when it comes to books.


----------



## JAYGEE

Good morning! 

Glad I only work 10 monutes away from home, cause im running late! Have a good day all!


----------



## Abdulla6169

JAYGEE said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Glad I only work 10 monutes away from home, cause im running late! Have a good day all!


Good morning!


----------



## G-stars

Good morning everyone. Almost time to go home from work. Long shift. 


— Gus


----------



## JAYGEE

Got to work and heard noises from our dumpster, I look in and I see this...



I tried to help make a escape route by throwing the trash in a corner and some window screens so he can get out.



He was much more interested in eating the cat food in the bags I put in there.



and it worked! I just saw he climb the screens and run away!


----------



## lisa127

JAYGEE said:


> Got to work and heard noises from our dumpster, I look in and I see this...
> View attachment 97572
> 
> 
> I tried to help make a escape route by throwing the trash in a corner and some window screens so he can get out.
> View attachment 97573
> 
> 
> He was much more interested in eating the cat food in the bags I put in there.
> View attachment 97574
> 
> 
> and it worked! I just saw he climb the screens and run away!


I know they are a nuisance to people, but he sure is cute!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yeah he made his escape!


----------



## Jacqui

I agree coons are just so darn cute you hate to do anything mean to them, even though you really need to do so often.


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning everybody!*


----------



## Jacqui

Well Jeff's student went home to do some paperwork for his state and then called to say he is sick. So after sitting in the yard waiting for him for a day and a half, Jeff will have to do small runs until he is well and can come back. Jeff of course doesn't want him back until he is well and is hoping he didn't catch whatever it is he has gotten sick with. Jeff was hoping to get a run to CA in for me, but no such luck for now.


----------



## bouaboua

Some excitement in the morning I will say. Did he finally escaped?


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning Jacqui. Coffee?


----------



## Jacqui

It's another beautiful sunny fall day here again. Heavy dew in the morning followed by low 80s for temps. Means no real excuse (except laziness) for not doing some yardwork.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Mr Steven! How are you and yours this am? No thanks on the coffee (don't drink it). Am sitting here with a glass of OJ.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Well Jeff's student went home to do some paperwork for his state and then called to say he is sick. So after sitting in the yard waiting for him for a day and a half, Jeff will have to do small runs until he is well and can come back. Jeff of course doesn't want him back until he is well and is hoping he didn't catch whatever it is he has gotten sick with. Jeff was hoping to get a run to CA in for me, but no such luck for now.



Tough life style of a trucker. Now he have two people's schedule to consider. I'm Sorry for his time wasted.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> That's cool... I like drift wood for some reason, maybe because it's free? I had an ammonite fossil as a kid.



I love driftwood. Some are just so beautiful. Wish I had some pieces in my enclosures.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm in to fossils and petrified wood now.



Two neat things.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Morning Mr Steven! How are you and yours this am? No thanks on the coffee (don't drink it). Am sitting here with a glass of OJ.



I'm well. Enjoy the weekend before headed out to Asia for another month. 

Getting chill in the morning now in the Northern California. Much less time for our torts to enjoy the sun bath.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Tough life style of a trucker. Now he have two people's schedule to consider. I'm Sorry for his time wasted.



We are finding that having a student can some times be worse for you. You get a student in order to do more miles which equals more pay. Some students though are always wanting to go home. Usually having a student go home makes serious dents in about two weeks of your time. Would be so nice if they would come, stay on the truck for the about 6 weeks it takes to get in their miles, and then once they are done and on their own time go home. It also means Jeff will have the student when it's time in three weeks for him to come home for his next round of Drs and tests. Jeff hates having the students sit in a motel wasting their time, when it's because of him being home so he won't stay as long at home. (yeah yeah
I know I whine a lot  )


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'm well. Enjoy the weekend before headed out to Asia for another month.
> 
> Getting chill in the morning now in the Northern California. Much less time for our torts to enjoy the sun bath.



Your just as bad as a truckdriver never being home.  I miss the long days, too along with the tortoises.


----------



## lisa127

My dog with lymphoma seems to be going down hill a bit. She was diagnosed 23 days ago and has been on prednisone since. Most of the past three weeks she has been great and in good spirits despite losing weight and becoming bony. Last week she started with diarrhea and I got meds from the vet for that. Yesterday she started with vomiting. She seems just a bit quieter than she has been but still looks forward to meals. I don't want to let her go too soon but I don't want her to suffer at all either. She doesn't deserve that. I'm thinking of making a tentative appointment to let her go on Friday. I don't know. I don't know what to do.


----------



## bouaboua

You have the full right to whine. It is understandable the frustration. I will say : Jeff just way too considered. Did he get pay the tuition for taking on this student? He better.........


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> My dog with lymphoma seems to be going down hill a bit. She was diagnosed 23 days ago and has been on prednisone since. Most of the past three weeks she has been great and in good spirits despite losing weight and becoming bony. Last week she started with diarrhea and I got meds from the vet for that. Yesterday she started with vomiting. She seems just a bit quieter than she has been but still looks forward to meals. I don't want to let her go too soon but I don't want her to suffer at all either. She doesn't deserve that. I'm thinking of making a tentative appointment to let her go on Friday. I don't know. I don't know what to do.



*hugs* It's a tough choice to make.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Your just as bad as a truckdriver never being home.  I miss the long days, too along with the tortoises.


But it pays the bills, so Mrs have nothing to complain to. .....


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> You have the full right to whine. It is understandable the frustration. I will say : Jeff just way too considered. Did he get pay the tuition for taking on this student? He better.........



I can't recall the exact mileage they get paid but we will use these pretend numbers okay. If you drive by yourself you get .15 a mile. With a student it is .10 but you also get paid for all miles the truck is driven not just your own miles. Then after all is said and done, if the student passes his last testings and gets to go out as a full fledged driver you get a $500 bonus. So if things work right and you get the student and really get going trucking you can make good money. Doesn't usually seem to go good most of the time. For instance this driver needs more work backing up, so Jeff plans to ask for WalMart loads where you take from their DC and go to a couple of WalMarts to unload (so lots of practice backing up but not so many miles)


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> But it pays the bills, so Mrs have nothing to complain to. .....



One way to look at it, but the other is some things are more important then money.  I bet she has days like me when she would trade in the money for time with you there. The lives we have chosen to live are not always happy ones.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I can't recall the exact mileage they get paid but we will use these pretend numbers okay. If you drive by yourself you get .15 a mile. With a student it is .10 but you also get paid for all miles the truck is driven not just your own miles. Then after all is said and done, if the student passes his last testings and gets to go out as a full fledged driver you get a $500 bonus. So if things work right and you get the student and really get going trucking you can make good money. Doesn't usually seem to go good most of the time. For instance this driver needs more work backing up, so Jeff plans to ask for WalMart loads where you take from their DC and go to a couple of WalMarts to unload (so lots of practice backing up but not so many miles)



That is why I said that Jeff are just nice and considered. The "Walmart" load are not always the most profitable route I believe. But he is not consider his best interest but that student of his. 

Tip my hat to him. Old schooler. They don't come around often nowadays.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> One way to look at it, but the other is some things are more important then money.  I bet she has days like me when she would trade in the money for time with you there. The lives we have chosen to live are not always happy ones.



Yes, Jacqui, we call each other 10 or more time a day when I'm away. We do miss each other but the life style make us even more treasure the time we are together. We like newly wedded when I come home from the trip every time. I always bought things for her, sometime just a plastic bucket for her to soak our torts in, that one other thing she really love and looking forward of my return.


----------



## Jacqui

I just read this article by a Vet and found these examples to be rather interesting. It was an articles on the pros and cons of spaying/neutering and at what age it should be done. The following was the list of reasons not to do it to your animal. Now this is given just to share what I thought was interesting information, not to start a debate of to do or not to do.

Examples include:
Bone Cancer: Neutered pets have a 2x increase in bone cancer and for Rottweilers it was a 3 to 4x increase.

Hip Dysplasia: Diagnosed in 10% of neutered male dogs but only diagnosed in 5% of intact male dogs.

Anterior Cruciate Ligament Rupture: One study reported that there were 0 cases of cruciate ligament rupture, (commonly referred to as the ACL) in a group of intact dogs in one study but the risk was 5 to 8% in neutered males and females respectively.

Lymphoma: There is a 3x increase in lymphoma in early neutered male dogs.

Obesity. Neutered pets have a much higher rate of obesity.

Mammary Cancer: Historically it has been believed that there is an increased incidence of mammary cancer in intact females. In one study there was no incidence of mammary cancer in intact females but about 6 percent in females that were neutered after age 3. There are studies that have shown there is only a weak link between spaying and mammary cancer. There really aren't any good research studies that can prove there is a strong link between spaying and mammary tumors. Those studies that do have been found to have bias that is significant enough to sway results.

Orthopedic: One study of Vizslas showed that, if you knew what to look for, some vets can tell which dogs have been neutered early just by bone x-rays. This suggests that estrogen and testosterone are necessary for normal healthy bone development.

Urinary Incontinence: there is a higher rate of urinary incontinence in spayed females.

Urinary Tract Infections: Neutered pets have higher rates of urinary tract infection.

Behavioral Problems: Neutered dogs have a higher incidence of the following behavioral problems:- Noise phobia (thunderstorms, fireworks)- Inappropriate sexual behaviors, like mounting- Fearful behavior, particularly aggression

- See more at: http://www.petplace.com/dogs/to-neu...L-20140926 (1) remainder#sthash.MOCO86ls.dpuf


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I just read this article by a Vet and found these examples to be rather interesting. It was an articles on the pros and cons of spaying/neutering and at what age it should be done. The following was the list of reasons not to do it to your animal. Now this is given just to share what I thought was interesting information, not to start a debate of to do or not to do.
> 
> Examples include:
> Bone Cancer: Neutered pets have a 2x increase in bone cancer and for Rottweilers it was a 3 to 4x increase.
> 
> Hip Dysplasia: Diagnosed in 10% of neutered male dogs but only diagnosed in 5% of intact male dogs.
> 
> Anterior Cruciate Ligament Rupture: One study reported that there were 0 cases of cruciate ligament rupture, (commonly referred to as the ACL) in a group of intact dogs in one study but the risk was 5 to 8% in neutered males and females respectively.
> 
> Lymphoma: There is a 3x increase in lymphoma in early neutered male dogs.
> 
> Obesity. Neutered pets have a much higher rate of obesity.
> 
> Mammary Cancer: Historically it has been believed that there is an increased incidence of mammary cancer in intact females. In one study there was no incidence of mammary cancer in intact females but about 6 percent in females that were neutered after age 3. There are studies that have shown there is only a weak link between spaying and mammary cancer. There really aren't any good research studies that can prove there is a strong link between spaying and mammary tumors. Those studies that do have been found to have bias that is significant enough to sway results.
> 
> Orthopedic: One study of Vizslas showed that, if you knew what to look for, some vets can tell which dogs have been neutered early just by bone x-rays. This suggests that estrogen and testosterone are necessary for normal healthy bone development.
> 
> Urinary Incontinence: there is a higher rate of urinary incontinence in spayed females.
> 
> Urinary Tract Infections: Neutered pets have higher rates of urinary tract infection.
> 
> Behavioral Problems: Neutered dogs have a higher incidence of the following behavioral problems:- Noise phobia (thunderstorms, fireworks)- Inappropriate sexual behaviors, like mounting- Fearful behavior, particularly aggression
> 
> - See more at: http://www.petplace.com/dogs/to-neu...L-20140926 (1) remainder#sthash.MOCO86ls.dpuf


Wow the only one I knew on that list was incontinence. That's some nice food for thought.


----------



## smarch

So I was just thinking, since a local race was sponsored by Polar... is Polar Beverages just a local thing or is it national? I never thought about it since I literallt work right down the road from it! Any of you not from the New England area get Polar


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm here in Oregon, and I believe I've seen it for sale.


----------



## Elohi

That list is so incredibly true from what I've observered on a non-scientific level. I was always taught that neutered males would have less risk of certain cancers but observation proved otherwise. I lost. 3 yr old neutered male to lymphoma. 
I guess no species should really be without their reproductive organs intact for health purposes but can you imagine the overpopulation issues we would have if pets weren't mass fixed? Yikes!
But then again we grossly over vaccinate animals with yearly boosters for all their immunizations. Why do we not titer test for immunity every few years instead? That should be made affordable and put into practice because many tumors are found in vaccination quadrants....


----------



## Elohi

I'm cautious with my mammal pets. They get all their initial shots and boosters and their rabies and then we lay off for 2-3 years unless being boarded. My boxer was two when we got her and she had received the 3 yr rabies shot. Once she is due for her rabies again we will be going with 1 yr. and I'm inquiring about titer testing because I'd love to know what she is protected against at that point. If she is still immune to all the diseases she was vaccinated against, I'll push vaccines back further. 
I think humans should be titer tested as well instead of just being mass vaccinated on a schedule because we are definitely not all the same.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Now I've got to go find out what you're talking about. 
On the surface, I think the date idea is that's easiest for the masses…


----------



## JAYGEE

bouaboua said:


> Some excitement in the morning I will say. Did he finally escaped?


Yes! I tried to get a picture drom in between the fence posts, the only pic i got was of a fence post...


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> So I was just thinking, since a local race was sponsored by Polar... is Polar Beverages just a local thing or is it national? I never thought about it since I literallt work right down the road from it! Any of you not from the New England area get Polar



Not sure about here. What type of beverages?


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> That list is so incredibly true from what I've observered on a non-scientific level. I was always taught that neutered males would have less risk of certain cancers but observation proved otherwise. I lost. 3 yr old neutered male to lymphoma.
> I guess no species should really be without their reproductive organs intact for health purposes but can you imagine the overpopulation issues we would have if pets weren't mass fixed? Yikes!
> But then again we grossly over vaccinate animals with yearly boosters for all their immunizations. Why do we not titer test for immunity every few years instead? That should be made affordable and put into practice because many tumors are found in vaccination quadrants....



The article also mentioned some place (country) that did not do the mass amounts of s/n that we do, but yet they do NOT have a pet population problem either. I thought that was interesting to note also.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I'm cautious with my mammal pets. They get all their initial shots and boosters and their rabies and then we lay off for 2-3 years unless being boarded. My boxer was two when we got her and she had received the 3 yr rabies shot. Once she is due for her rabies again we will be going with 1 yr. and I'm inquiring about titer testing because I'd love to know what she is protected against at that point. If she is still immune to all the diseases she was vaccinated against, I'll push vaccines back further.
> I think humans should be titer tested as well instead of just being mass vaccinated on a schedule because we are definitely not all the same.



Different states also have different lengths for their rabies vaccinations.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Not sure about here. What type of beverages?


They're best known for Seltzer waters I think, but they make other sodas orange dry seems to be a popular one up here.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I'm cautious with my mammal pets. They get all their initial shots and boosters and their rabies and then we lay off for 2-3 years unless being boarded. My boxer was two when we got her and she had received the 3 yr rabies shot. Once she is due for her rabies again we will be going with 1 yr. and I'm inquiring about titer testing because I'd love to know what she is protected against at that point. If she is still immune to all the diseases she was vaccinated against, I'll push vaccines back further.
> I think humans should be titer tested as well instead of just being mass vaccinated on a schedule because we are definitely not all the same.


I'm careful with vaccines and myself only ones I get annually are the flu shots while they may or may not help its still the possibility it could, then I make sure to get tetanus since I'm a klutz. I did not want the meningitis one but didn't want to sign off to not get it to go to college, I never get newly marketed ones simce who knows what they don't yet know. 
As for the cat when he was outdoor he got all his shots the vet said to, now that he's permanently indoor he doesn't get any at all(he's an only pet) he only goes to the vet if he's acting sick... mostly since he's TERRIFIED of cars and almost every time has an accident even 5 minutes down the road... dropped off stray clearly had a bad experience, I genuinely hat to think that he very well could have been thrown out a window </3 he has and gives all the love he could ever need now though


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all  Happy Saturday


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

FOOTBALL!!!!!!!


----------



## Elohi

The adventure has begun. We finally found one. It needs some cleaning and some TLC buts he loves it!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well done…mom


----------



## mike taylor

Awesome!


----------



## bouaboua

I got another one this evening...........Who's house should I send to????


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> That list is so incredibly true from what I've observered on a non-scientific level. I was always taught that neutered males would have less risk of certain cancers but observation proved otherwise. I lost. 3 yr old neutered male to lymphoma.
> I guess no species should really be without their reproductive organs intact for health purposes but can you imagine the overpopulation issues we would have if pets weren't mass fixed? Yikes!
> But then again we grossly over vaccinate animals with yearly boosters for all their immunizations. Why do we not titer test for immunity every few years instead? That should be made affordable and put into practice because many tumors are found in vaccination quadrants....


 

Not to mention the spraying and other "in heat" behaviors. I usually wait until 1yr to fix an animal, unless behaviors are making our lives unbearable.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> FOOTBALL!!!!!!!



Fighting Irish are doing well tonight so far.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Fighting Irish are doing well tonight so far.....


My bestest niece is Navy. I can't except anything positive in regard to Notre dame.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wait. Syracuse? And you're saying they're looking good? They better be. Lol!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My bestest niece is Navy. I can't except anything positive in regard to Notre dame.



Is that right? And why is that Ken? None of the Pac 10 or now 11 are I like. So just watch the Irish............


----------



## bouaboua

Syracuse........I like the school, I Know nothing about their football team.

I watch Notre Dame to play since that old couch Lou Holtz. I know not much of him too.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

wow didn't realize how big yellow foots can get, i found the pic by googling yellow foots.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Prepping Littlefoots tank for our move (starting actual moving tomorrow, animals first to move) found a giant cobweb in the top back corner where you normally can't see because of the hood...had 2 huge spiders and a bunch of babies. EEEEEEEK....!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Prepping Littlefoots tank for our move (starting actual moving tomorrow, animals first to move) found a giant cobweb in the top back corner where you normally can't see because of the hood...had 2 huge spiders and a bunch of babies. EEEEEEEK....!!!


Not a cob web at all. An active web with a family of fly killers! Save them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Spiders are our friends! Think how us giant, two eyed, four limbed, bald freaks look to them. And they eat Mosquitos and fleas and other petulance carrying insects. Study them, don't fear them. Trust me, it's very hard to get a spider to bite you. The venom they have is mainly a pre-digestive that they'd just as well keep in reserves like tortoise pee. A tortoise pees on you and you put it back down. Both are positive negatives.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@sibi Where are ya girl? We miss you! Hope all is well.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not a cob web at all. An active web with a family of fly killers! Save them.


 
Nope nope nope nope. Only thing I hate more than spiders is centipedes.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

its been 10 years sense the last time i saw one of these guys. California king snake(sorry for the stuff at the top i had take a screen shot cause i was making a funny face and i wanted to cut that out).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its been 10 years sense the last time i saw one of these guys. California king snake(sorry for the stuff at the top i had take a screen shot cause i was making a funny face and i wanted to cut that out).
> View attachment 97680


Is that a wild caught? If so, lucky! I never saw a wild one down there.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is that a wild caught? If so, lucky! I never saw a wild one down there.


i found it under some old tarp today! I was so excited it was crazy i didn't even think that they lived in my yard


----------



## G-stars

Awesome. In my backyard I see rattlesnakes, tarantulas, owls, and coyotes. 


— Gus


----------



## taza

G-stars said:


> Awesome. In my backyard I see rattlesnakes, tarantulas, owls, and coyotes.
> 
> 
> — Gus


I would be scared to death in your back yard, lol The most I see in my backyard is tonnes of chipmunks and squirrels. I know at night there are racoons so I never let my pug Remy out a lone at night. They are bigger than her and meaner.


----------



## lisa127

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its been 10 years sense the last time i saw one of these guys. California king snake(sorry for the stuff at the top i had take a screen shot cause i was making a funny face and i wanted to cut that out).
> View attachment 97680


Beautiful snake!!


----------



## tortdad

lisa127 said:


> Beautiful snake!!


 Only beautiful snake is a dead snake 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## lisa127

tortdad said:


> Only beautiful snake is a dead snake
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


not true!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Only beautiful snake is a dead snake
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


why why you mean to snakes


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

snakes eats all the rats and mice


----------



## bouaboua

G-stars said:


> Awesome. In my backyard I see rattlesnakes, tarantulas, owls, and coyotes.
> 
> 
> — Gus



I think "Lucky" only can called in your case! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i HATE coyotes!!!!! the only ones that live in my neighbor are all sick with no hair and they always get my chicken, my neighbors cats and rat dogs


----------



## Yvonne G

*IT'S A MIRACLE!!!* When I went outside this a.m. to water the dog, it was raining!!!!!! Of course there was just enough to wet the sidewalk, and not enough to make a puddle, but wow! Rain in Central Calif. Who ever heard of such a thing?

I love coyotes! I just wish it was easier for them to live here in the suburbs so they could look healthier.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

lol it rain 3 days ago for me


----------



## lisa127

Yvonne G said:


> *IT'S A MIRACLE!!!* When I went outside this a.m. to water the dog, it was raining!!!!!! Of course there was just enough to wet the sidewalk, and not enough to make a puddle, but wow! Rain in Central Calif. Who ever heard of such a thing?
> 
> I love coyotes! I just wish it was easier for them to live here in the suburbs so they could look healthier.


We are normally a very overcast and rainy area here in Northeast Ohio. But for the past two weeks we have had the same weather every single day. Highs in the mid 70's with plenty of sunshine everyday. Very weird. I'm beginning to wonder if I really live in the Cleveland area!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I went out to feed all the tortoises, and even though we didn't have enough rain to make a puddle, the rain running off the roof into my young box turtle habitat was enough to have them floating:







The tub is under the eaves, but just enough out under the edge of the roof to catch all the run-off. I tried siphoning it out, but too much substrate clogged up the hose, so I drilled a few holes in the bottom.


----------



## Kerryann

Hi everyone. I have been Mia getting ready for my trip and being on my annual off road in Canada trip. We had fantastic weather. It was mid seventies the whole time in Canada with no rain.
My tortoises have been with a sitter. He said Betty was being a pisser as usual. 
The fall colors up in Canada were fantastic.


----------



## Yvonne G

Beautiful! I have no interest in vacationing. I'm too old and set in my ways. However, I really enjoy seeing others' pictures of their vacations.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> I However, I really enjoy seeing others' pictures of their vacations.


Okay, I'll remember to post pictures of my vacation this week


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Beautiful! I have no interest in vacationing. I'm too old and set in my ways. However, I really enjoy seeing others' pictures of their vacations.


 i held my phone out of the chain link fence on the top of the Eiffel tower


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Okay, I'll remember to post pictures of my vacation this week


Where are you headed Abdulla ?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Where are you headed Abdulla ?


Zurich.... I need cool fresh air


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The cool air coming off the mountains will certainly be that...cool!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The cool air coming off the mountains will certainly be that...cool!


I can't wait for our winter... Did I mention I like the cold? The cool morning temps aren't a problem for my Greek tortoise because my 2 second internet search showed that the current temperatures in Syria match our winter tempratures.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Should be about the same I'd think.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i hate the cold so much i just want it to be 100 everyday!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate the cold so much i just want it to be 100 everyday!


But with plenty of clean water, right?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate the cold so much i just want it to be 100 everyday!


Come to the UAE in summer! Sometimes we get temps that reach 122 F. Our lows now are 84 F  Our winter temperatures are good though


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Come to the UAE in summer! Sometimes we get temps that reach 122 F. Our lows now are 84 F  Our winter temperatures are good though


Please define “good".


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Please define “good".


Average daytime temps are around 77 F. The average minimum is about 60 F. The maximum daytime temp recorded is 86 F. You go out to parks in the late afternoon and morning. The evenings are good for barbecues. Some places are really cold, especially in Liwa. Climbing the sand dunes is so much fun!  Sometimes we get light rain, sometimes we get rains so strong school days are cancelled...


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 97733
> View attachment 97734


I'm surprised the camera didn't melt ...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I wish I had that hot weather! It's only 65 here today... with clouds, clouds, and some more clouds. 60% chance of rain tomorrow and Tuesday! I guess I don't don't have to worry about a 'drought'.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wow didn't realize how big yellow foots can get, i found the pic by googling yellow foots.
> View attachment 97678
> View attachment 97679



You need to go to the St Louis Zoo, they have huge ones.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Only beautiful snake is a dead snake



Snakes are beautiful creatures who do a lot of good as far as killing bugs, mice, and rats.


----------



## Jacqui

It's only about 80 today, but it sure feels a lot hotter to me.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> It's only about 80 today, but it sure feels a lot hotter to me.


I love hot weather. We were mostly cool and rainy all summer.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I love hot weather. We were mostly cool and rainy all summer.



I like sunny and the 70s if I have a choice.


----------



## Jacqui

Have you guys all entered the photo calendar contest?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why why you mean to snakes



I was camping when a adult rattle snake but me on the leg. I didn't even get time to react from his warning rattle. Ever since I've hated all snakes. I don't mind peoples pet snakes (but I won't hold them). If I see one in my yard it get a shovel taken to it, even if it's a garden snake. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> I was camping when a adult rattle snake but me on the leg. I didn't even get time to react from his warning rattle. Ever since I've hated all snakes. I don't mind peoples pet snakes (but I won't hold them). If I see one in my yard it get a shovel taken to it, even if it's a garden snake.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


(wow that sucks you got bit) but you are an evil person killing even harmless garden snakes


----------



## Ashes

Hello everyone!!! I miss being on here.... Can't be too much - had to cut back on Internet to save some $$. How's everyone?! How's the tort kids doing?!?! Tiff around at all lately?? What about Luke?? Little Dude is good - switched his enclosure again - the coco chips weren't holding moisture anymore... Went back to Eco earth with a layer of fir bark on top. We will see how it goes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashly, watch the fir bark. It has fine, hair like fir that gets in the skin and eyes and then festers. Rub some on the inside of your arm and wait 15 minutes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sometimes I realize just how lucky I am to live where I live…


This is what I was wanting as a kid of 10 when we went camping, and now I'm there!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Everyone best be being quite because your watching the 49ers!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I was camping when a adult rattle snake but me on the leg. I didn't even get time to react from his warning rattle. Ever since I've hated all snakes. I don't mind peoples pet snakes (but I won't hold them). If I see one in my yard it get a shovel taken to it, even if it's a garden snake.



  Sorry one bit you, but also sorry your punishing them all because of that one.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> (wow that sucks you got bit) but you are an evil person killing even harmless garden snakes



I may not like what he is doing, but that does not make him an evil person.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Everyone best be being quite because your watching the 49ers!



Ah, nopers not unless they were playing a good team.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> I may not like what he is doing, but that does not make him an evil person.


I'm just joking around


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> (wow that sucks you got bit) but you are an evil person killing even harmless garden snakes



I am evil. I pull the wings off flies and burn ants with magnifying glasses


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> I am evil. I pull the wings off flies and burn ants with magnifying glasses
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


monster


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> monster



"My friends call me Sulley"

http://www.picpicx.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/832bb1b3aefb4970836df2be295ddae8.jpg

0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Everyone best be being quite because your watching the 49ers!


I don't like the 9ers because of the way they did Alex Smith. That said, baring injuries, I believe they are going to the Super Bowl this year. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

ewwww sports gross!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tortdad, I hear ya. The insult of being offered millions to play back up for an upstart kid that has a sulcata really must suck for anyone.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> "My friends call me Sulley"
> 
> http://www.picpicx.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/832bb1b3aefb4970836df2be295ddae8.jpg



Your looking a little blue there.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Your looking a little blue there.



My wife wasn't giving me what I wanted so I was holding my breath. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ewwww sports gross!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> My wife wasn't giving me what I wanted so I was holding my breath.



Did it help?


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Did it help?



No, I passed out and still didn't get a cookie 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 97790


the sulcata looks awesome! but i will always hate sports.


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening!!!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> No, I passed out and still didn't get a cookie



NO COOKIE??!! Oh you poor poor man.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the sulcata looks awesome! but i will always hate sports.



Why? Is it all sports or only some or only on TV?


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tortdad, I hear ya. The insult of being offered millions to play back up for an upstart kid that has a sulcata really must suck for anyone.



You mean his parents have a tortoise. He hasn't raised it in years.  

I don't dislike him. I just think the organization treated Alex Smith badly. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good evening!!!



Hi Steven! How has your day been?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the sulcata looks awesome! but i will always hate sports.



That's it, your banned! 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Why? Is it all sports or only some or only on TV?


all sports i hate to play them i hate to watch them its just boring


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> That's it, your banned!
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


please no


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> NO COOKIE??!! Oh you poor poor man.



Sniff, sniff..... I really have been asking her to make me some peanut butter cookies for a few weeks now. I'm going to add brown sugar to her grocery list so she has no more excuses not to make them, lol. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> please no



How are you still posting. I guess I need a bigger ban hammer, lol


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

help help tortdad is bullying me


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> all sports i hate to play them i hate to watch them its just boring



Do you at least like to play sports video games? 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> help help tortdad is bullying me


It's because I am evil


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Do you at least like to play sports video games?
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


no still boring


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no still boring


 Okay, I gave you a chance. Now it's back to banning you! 

You're in time out and need to watch 30 mins of sports center before you're out of trouble. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

noooooooo please so boring!!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## tortdad

Does anyone else have to play referee between parents who are divorcing? They keep calling me and asking me to talk to the they one. I tell them to handle their own business and leave me out of it. I'm 36 and have my own wife and kids to worry about. I love them but they want me to act like lawyer and judge for them. Hear for moral support not to play mediator. It's been two years already and the don't even live in the same state. Okay, I'm done ranting. Time to call my father back and see what he needs from me this time. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 97793


I agree with sad bear 100%! I like the Olympics though, always fun! Who's looking forward to watching the summer Olympics being hosted in Rio? Can't wait!


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ashly, watch the fir bark. It has fine, hair like fir that gets in the skin and eyes and then festers. Rub some on the inside of your arm and wait 15 minutes.


It's that repti-bark stuff - is that still bad??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> It's that repti-bark stuff - is that still bad??


I've never used it. Do the rub test!


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've never used it. Do the rub test!


Lol ok!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I agree with sad bear 100%! I like the Olympics though, always fun! Who's looking forward to watching the summer Olympics being hosted in Rio? Can't wait!


all sports i hate....ever the olympics


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Hi Steven! How has your day been?



Thank you Jacqui. I'm well. Wife just warping up the sun bath period for our baby tortoise, collecting couple of our Sub-adult radiated back into the house. At 5:00 PM sun already set and evening are getting really chill. 

Winter are coming close to California.


----------



## mike taylor

Well Ashley did you rub substrate on yourself? Haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Well Ashley did you rub substrate on yourself? Haha


Hey Mike. I go so far as to eat large quantities of substrate to check for impaction issues first hand.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did anyone share in my world and watch bullriding today?


----------



## Kerryann

Look I have all of my trip pics uploaded. http://smg.photobucket.com/user/kerryannjeep/library/2014gitcheegumee


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Mike. I go so far as to eat large quantities of substrate to check for impaction issues first hand.


 That's hard core brother!


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did anyone share in my world and watch bullriding today?



No, how did your buddy do?


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> No, how did your buddy do?
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


He bucked off. It's harsh. He the defending world champion. But in truth, it takes so much out of you and your body that it's hard pressed to find anyone who has back to back let alone three-peat.


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> He bucked off. It's harsh. He the defending world champion. But in truth, it takes so much out of you and your body that it's hard pressed to find anyone who has back to back let alone three-peat.



Yeah it's a rough sport for sure. I've watched live bull riding multiple times but never at the national champ level. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## mike taylor

Bull riding is an awesome sport . I didn't get a chance to watch it . I did ride a bull before . It's fun and then hurts like hell . When I was a kid me and my brother would take turns riding my grandfather's bull . He was as tame as a house cat by the end of summer you couldn't walk in the pen with him . Needless to say we got our butts wiped . Yes it was the same bull I got my little brother to milk . Ha ha I got wiped for that one also . Haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just been told, only one rider has ever won back to back world championships. Silvano Alverez Brazilian bull rider.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Yes it was the same bull I got my little brother to milk . Ha ha I got wiped for that one also . Haha


You so deserved that whipping!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Bull riding is an awesome sport . I didn't get a chance to watch it . I did ride a bull before . It's fun and then hurts like hell . When I was a kid me and my brother would take turns riding my grandfather's bull . He was as tame as a house cat by the end of summer you couldn't walk in the pen with him . Needless to say we got our butts wiped . Yes it was the same bull I got my little brother to milk . Ha ha I got wiped for that one also . Haha


you got you brother to "milk" a male cow ummm........


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You so deserved that whipping!!!!


Yes I did! But I still make fun of him for it today sooo worth the wiping.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bad cowboy joke time:
The difference between milking a cow and milking a bull?
A bull smiles when ya milk him.


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you got you brother to "milk" a male cow ummm........


Yes I did . Little brother's are so stupid some times .


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Bad cowboy joke time:
> The difference between milking a cow and milking a bull?
> A bull smiles when ya milk him.


I didn't see the bull smile but I'm sure he did .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

im not saying i think of you less then a person now, for making you brother do "things" with a cow but.............


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im not saying i think of you less then a person now, for making you brother do "things" with a cow but.............


Come on I was a kid .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Come on I was a kid .


lol i was just kidding


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Come on I was a kid .


And it wasn't a cow, it was a BULL


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Well Ashley did you rub substrate on yourself? Haha


Lol I did! Nothing happened so that's good, right??  hi big brother!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think that's a good sign. When I was working in the woods, if fir was involved, it was all about long sleeves. 
It's called for for a reason.


----------



## mike taylor

Ashes said:


> Lol I did! Nothing happened so that's good, right??  hi big brother!


How you doing little sister?


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> How you doing little sister?


I'm makin' it, taking it day by day.  how are you?!


----------



## mike taylor

I'm doing good . No problems here besides the weather . One night it's in the 70's others are in the 60's . Having to move torts in and out . I need to build a green house for my reds .


----------



## Elohi

Just popping in to say hello before I head off to bed. It's been a super long day. I met a TFO'r today and the little boxie went to love with her. And she traded me some plants. I'm stoked to have some more plant variety!


----------



## mike taylor

Well good night to you and hello Monica .


----------



## Elohi

Hi Mike! --waving like a loon--
It's been a long day. Zzzzzzz


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Hi Mike! --I'm a loon--


Good to see ya around again. I, too, am going to bed! Night all.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  I hope you guys had a great weekend. Be safe today


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  I hope you guys had a great weekend. Be safe today


Ditto.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yawns a bit…morning Mike


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I'm doing good . No problems here besides the weather . One night it's in the 70's others are in the 60's . Having to move torts in and out . I need to build a green house for my reds .



I know a guy you can call to help you build it


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning TFO!


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning TFO. Travel day today. 

May everyone and your torts all having a great day.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Good morning TFO. Travel day today.
> 
> May everyone and your torts all having a great day.


Morning! Safe travels... Have a great tortastic day!


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning! *


----------



## Jacqui

I called time and temp just a few minutes ago and they told me that today was going to be partly cloudy, but tonight it's going to be sunny and warm.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good morning TFO. Travel day today.
> 
> May everyone and your torts all having a great day.



Up up and away! Be safe Steven.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning TFO!



*Waves* Hi!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> *Waves* Hi!


*waves back* Hello


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff is spending his day in TX. This am it's Irvington and then this afternoon it's Carrolton.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> *waves back* Hello



Anything special happening this week in your part of the world?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Anything special happening this week in your part of the world?


The weather is becoming nice... Now I'm finally getting some work done on the outdoor enclosure. This Saturday is Al-Eid. YAY! So we have an extended vacation, and work and school will begin at Tuesday this week. I'll celebrate with the family then travel. So this is very exciting


----------



## Yvonne G

Have a safe flight, Steven. Be sure to take some pictures for us.


----------



## Jacqui

What is Al-Eid?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> What is Al-Eid?



A feast commemorating Abraham's willingness to sacrifice his son.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> What is Al-Eid?


I was going to explain that, but I found myself a bit too busy. People gather, lots of food, in some places like here the adults give children some money, we wear new clothes. It's really nice, it really brings us all closer together. I can't wait.... Time for me to work....


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> A feast commemorating Abraham's willingness to sacrifice his son.



Did you know or did you look it up?


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, Mother Gomez sees all...knows all! (I looked it up)


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Up up and away! Be safe Steven.



Thank you my Fair Lady.....


----------



## smarch

Good afternoon all! 

Today I wore my plaid shirt, and mind you it is a mens shirt (my shoulders don't fit in women ones and they fake the material and its just all out yuck) And I usually pull it off nice... but something about my hair and pants today makes me look like a lumberjack! ... Its hard to want to look decently feminine while finding female clothes uncomfy


----------



## Yvonne G

That's why I love sweats in the cooler weather! So comfy and they fit no matter what shape you are. And you can dress them up with jewelry or a nice feminine collar peeking out at the neckline.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> That's why I love sweats in the cooler weather! So comfy and they fit no matter what shape you are. And you can dress them up with jewelry or a nice feminine collar peeking out at the neckline.


 I'm almost always wearing a hoodie... even in warm weather, I have a very old thin one for that. I really have to grow up and wear not-teen clothes since i'll be full time job in the real world next summer.

I've kind of adapted how I dress to how my work works. I'm the youngest female that works here by many many years, and in my department i'm the only female at all, so slowly over the past few years I've worn more and more things that are mens, since its that or a dress/skirt type thing which I never liked anyways, its like I don't want them to see me different because i'm not "one of the guys" Hated how our old boss said good morning "guys and gal" I'm ok being classified under "guys" yet I still like people walking down the street knowing i'm a girl... and the short hair makes that hard depending on the type hair day i'm having!


----------



## tortdad

I'm having a bad hair day to, well bad decade really 







0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## bouaboua

I'm bored...........waiting to be boarded!


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> I'm having a bad hair day to, well bad decade really
> 
> View attachment 97907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)



Not bad at all. very fashioned.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> I'm having a bad hair day to, well bad decade really
> 
> View attachment 97907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 easy to maintain though! no need for that shampoo nonsense a nice bar of soap works. my hair is never short enough, but unfortunately i'm on the boarder of appropriate female hair length. I don't have any good picture examples right now but my hairs short enough to faux-hawk it at any given time i'd like it... although I usually don't unless there a nice occasion I can be bad*ss  I'll certainly have to go into the depths of my computer and facebook to dig up the 'hawk then and now


----------



## smarch

I was just thinking (while planning a shopping trip in my head lol) theres a baby department, then boys and girls department then women and mens, but theres only a junior girls department for the in between age... I mean it really means nothing but I was just thinking that lol... excuse my ADD sometimes my rambles actually end up nice realizations  (at least that's how it is here, maybe there is a such thing as junior boys clothes in department stores in other places.)


----------



## smarch

I'm in one of those moods where I have a ton of energy (ugh thank you sparkling water +energy...) but want to do nothing since i'm stuck sitting very still and quiet at work.

I'll be asking Facebook the same thing, but you should all give me suggestions for music that's happy! (I give everything but rap a chance, as long as the song is not filth of lyrics) I have a huge variety of music from Chuck Berry and the Beach Boys to Toby Keith/ Shania Twain to Metallica and all the lower rock levels in between, but through the past breakup I ended up with a massive collection of Disturbed and Marylyn Manson on my phone and its starting to bring me down since I want happy music and turns out I only have a few happy songs. Suggest away!! Literally anything is valid!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I'm having a bad hair day to, well bad decade really



Maybe... if you part it a bit more towards the side, it might look better.


----------



## Jacqui

I have always heard about the dreaded ragweed and finally decided to look it up and see if I have some growing around me. The answer is yes I do. Perhaps it is adding to my allergy problems these last couple of weeks.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I have always heard about the dreaded ragweed and finally decided to look it up and see if I have some growing around me. The answer is yes I do. Perhaps it is adding to my allergy problems these last couple of weeks.


 1/3 of our yard is field for my dads farm... we have ragweed literally right in our yard like crazy... it murders my allergies! thankfully it was just cat baled and taken away but the haying dust is the worst!!


----------



## Jacqui

It's one of the major weeds I have been cutting down around here lately. Also a lot of what we called wild cucumber, boy does that stuff try to be as much of a pain as cactus with it's little needle like hairy things.


----------



## Jacqui

Steven the other day you wanted to see these images, so here they are:
The cornfields:




A day later they harvested the corn, so now it's like this:




The soybeans are almost ready to harvest:


----------



## Jacqui

Just a random pasture


----------



## juli11

Good night everybody nice landscape photos ;-)


----------



## Jacqui

Night. Sleep well.


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> The weather is becoming nice... Now I'm finally getting some work done on the outdoor enclosure. This Saturday is Al-Eid. YAY! So we have an extended vacation, and work and school will begin at Tuesday this week. I'll celebrate with the family then travel. So this is very exciting


This weekend kicks off Yom Kippur too.


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, Mother Gomez sees all...knows all! (I looked it up)


Hmmm do you know yom Kippur too


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Just a random pasture


So pretty


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Night. Sleep well.


But it's so early


----------



## Jacqui

No doubt you need to go to bed early, or have you started to actually get to sleep all night long without work related calls?


----------



## mike taylor

Well outside cleaning my pond and took some pictures of my snappers . Check them out in my pond post . The bigger one tried to take my finger for a snack . Ha Ha


----------



## mike taylor

Ooooo no I murdered chat!


----------



## Yvonne G

Kerryann said:


> Hmmm do you know yom Kippur too



The holiest day of the year...the day when one is the closest to God.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> No doubt you need to go to bed early, or have you started to actually get to sleep all night long without work related calls?


I'm doing less production support but my new project doesn't offer much time for sleeping.


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> The holiest day of the year...the day when one is the closest to God.


Yep and I'll have to fast.


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Well outside cleaning my pond and took some pictures of my snappers . Check them out in my pond post . The bigger one tried to take my finger for a snack . Ha Ha


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## mike taylor

Kerryann said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


I posted them in my new snappers enclosure.


----------



## mike taylor

Ok fine!


----------



## mike taylor

I murdered chat again!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Just a random pasture


Again......"I'm honored. 


Thank you for remember my little request. Thank you. It is beautiful.

Thank you.


----------



## bouaboua

Transit in Japan this time. ...........little taste of Japan.


----------



## Shakudo

I live in a town called Tiel, in the province of Gelderland, the Netherlands, in a geographical area called "River Land". 
We have lots of Nature surrounding us. And beautiful places. 

These fotos are taken from a hotel on top of an Arboretum in Wageningen. The city where the 1945 peace treaty was signed.


----------



## tortdad

Good morning all! 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes, good morning…


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes, good morning…


Morning friend!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I am in the frantic stages of getting out the door for work!


----------



## smarch

Good morning!! 
I'm not in class right now or anything


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning TFO!*


----------



## Jacqui

Shakudo said:


> I live in a town called Tiel, in the province of Gelderland, the Netherlands, in a geographical area called "River Land".
> We have lots of Nature surrounding us. And beautiful places.
> 
> These fotos are taken from a hotel on top of an Arboretum in Wageningen. The city where the 1945 peace treaty was signed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 98019
> 
> 
> View attachment 98020
> 
> 
> View attachment 98021
> 
> 
> View attachment 98022
> 
> 
> View attachment 98023



Beautiful. I'd love to take a walk through those woods.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I murdered chat again!



We will forgive you.


----------



## lisa127

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Shakudo said:


> I live in a town called Tiel, in the province of Gelderland, the Netherlands, in a geographical area called "River Land".
> We have lots of Nature surrounding us. And beautiful places.
> 
> These fotos are taken from a hotel on top of an Arboretum in Wageningen. The city where the 1945 peace treaty was signed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 98019
> 
> 
> View attachment 98020
> 
> 
> View attachment 98021
> 
> 
> View attachment 98022
> 
> 
> View attachment 98023




Beautiful country! I had this picture in my mind of a very cold country, however those folks sitting outside eating, are all in their shirt sleeves. Thanks for sharing your pictures with us. It helps us get to know other countries.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO!


----------



## Jacqui

... and the rain came down down down...


----------



## Yvonne G

We had some pretty nice rain a couple days ago. Now everything smells so sweet and fresh. I've already got weeds sprouting on the bare dirt in some of the tortoise pens.

Rain is a welcome change from the 80's you've been experiencing, though, huh?


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> We had some pretty nice rain a couple days ago. Now everything smells so sweet and fresh. I've already got weeds sprouting on the bare dirt in some of the tortoise pens.
> 
> Rain is a welcome change from the 80's you've been experiencing, though, huh?



I just wished I had gotten those orchard grass seeds tossed out in the lot before it came though.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO! ! !



Morning Steven! How was your trip?


----------



## Jacqui

See ya later....


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Morning Steven! How was your trip?


 Long and tired. I transit VIA Japan thus due to the $450.00 difference in ticket. but I have 6 hour layover in Tokyo airport. But I made it.

Praise our god, All by his grace and love. Let me praise him,


----------



## JAYGEE

Good afternoon all!




At the doctor with my daughter, Madison.

You would never have guessed that she had heart surgery at 9 days old, she will be 6 months old tomorrow.


----------



## Yvonne G

What a pretty little baby!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Such a nice baby  May God keep her safe


----------



## JAYGEE

Thank yall, she has been a blessing. She is supposed to have another surgery in January then a few more as she gets older.


----------



## Abdulla6169

JAYGEE said:


> Thank yall, she has been a blessing. She is supposed to have another surgery in January then a few more as she gets older.


I hope they all go well!


----------



## Jacqui

She is looking good! I have a grandbaby who had the same sort of a start. Just was so hard for me to imagine such a surgery on such a little tiny body. He is a bit older then your child and has another surgery planned for next spring, as he wasn't quite heavy enough in August and they don't perform those surgeries during the winter (cold season) unless they have to.


----------



## Shakudo

Jacqui said:


> Beautiful. I'd love to take a walk through those woods.



They are very peaceful. I find a lot of solace in the woods. Very beautiful place.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui: You haven't mentioned your grand baby in a while. Is it going ok with him?


----------



## Shakudo

Yvonne G said:


> Beautiful country! I had this picture in my mind of a very cold country, however those folks sitting outside eating, are all in their shirt sleeves. Thanks for sharing your pictures with us. It helps us get to know other countries.



You're very kind thank you. 
No not cold at all. 
But it can be, very cold and very hot. 
Seasons vary

We have a temperate climate. 
Warm Summers and moderate Winters. 

We have different geographical areas. 
We have beautiful Nature reserves conjoined to make it easier for wildlife to connect to each other and move around. 

We have sand dunes which are a pretty sight with the Sea, we have Moors and Caverns. The Netherlands is a beautiful place to Live. Here are some pictures of my home town. It is a city, not very big compared to
Metropolitan standards, almost a village. And we have industry agriculture and this area is known for its fruit exports. Jams and jellys


































Nature reserve "Hoge Veluwe"


----------



## rabbidbros10

So cute


----------



## Jacqui

Shakudo said:


> You're very kind thank you.
> No not cold at all.
> But it can be, very cold and very hot.
> Seasons vary
> 
> We have a temperate climate.
> Warm Summers and moderate Winters.
> 
> We have different geographical areas.
> We have beautiful Nature reserves conjoined to make it easier for wildlife to connect to each other and move around.
> 
> We have sand dunes which are a pretty sight with the Sea, we have Moors and Caverns. The Netherlands is a beautiful place to Live. Here are some pictures of my home town. It is a city, not very big compared to
> Metropolitan standards, almost a village. And we have industry agriculture and this area is known for its fruit exports. Jams and jellys



Love the butterfly. Is that a picture of you? What kind of fruit?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Jacqui: You haven't mentioned your grand baby in a while. Is it going ok with him?



He is doing fine. A bit small and slow growing. He gets his next surgery in the spring. Otherwise a normal little brat. ;0


----------



## Jacqui

Still raining, but the sun has broken through as I sit here, but no rainbows.


----------



## Shakudo

Jacqui said:


> Love the butterfly. Is that a picture of you? What kind of fruit?



I love it too. So beautiful. 

Yes it is me. 

Apples, plums, pears, berries.


----------



## Jacqui

Have you all done your entry for the photo contest? It ends in a few hours.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Eastern time or pacific?


----------



## Jacqui

At midnight CA time, since that is where Josh lives and this forum is based from.


----------



## Jacqui

Little Zilla thinks that tortoises are not the only animals who can use a pot as a hide.


----------



## smarch

Post beak filling. It's still quite long right? I didn't want too do too much and by the end of it we were both stressed and needed too call it a day.


----------



## Jacqui

It doesn't look bad.


----------



## smarch

Should I call it good enough for now and not worry about another session in a week? I made sure to take care of it before it got too bad here's the before picture. Its not a huge difference but I'm sure you can tell, And it wasn't a good angle, but I didn't realize that before it was late.


----------



## mike taylor

You did good . I'm sure he will be putting away food much faster now .


----------



## mike taylor

Man I killed the chat again! Are you guys mad at me or something?


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Man I killed the chat again! Are you guys mad at me or something?


No I swear I'm just distracted and trying to do homework lol, I'm not mad 

And yay I did good, I was so nervous trimming and felt awful holding his head out but now we're both calming down. I guess this means he doesn't need more trimming sessions in the near future? I'm not so great at judging yet. Very glad I did good for a first attempt!


----------



## mike taylor

It takes time the more you do it the better it will be for you both.


----------



## JerseySulcata

Star Wars Stormtrooper gives up his Dewack for Tokar the African Spurred Tortoise


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/QyBlRyN3QWE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Kerryann

smarch said:


> Post beak filling. It's still quite long right? I didn't want too do too much and by the end of it we were both stressed and needed too call it a day.


I feed Betty on large flat rocks. I still have to file but it helps. She won't file her own break on the rocks. It would mess with her sleeping, eating, and digging time.


----------



## smarch

Kerryann said:


> I feed Betty on large flat rocks. I still have to file but it helps. She won't file her own break on the rocks. It would mess with her sleeping, eating, and digging time.


I feed him on the terra cotta saucer and its kept it quite decent, I've had him over 2 years now and that was the first time I had to file it since I wanted to get it before it got bad long. The plate doesn't work for him since even if I put it flat to make him file it he climbs into his food and pushes it everywhere, he's a very meet eater haha.


----------



## mike taylor

You guys should check out my thread recycling . Its about making a cheaper night box a nock off of Toms boxes.


----------



## Elohi

Good evening friends. 
Look what a neighbor dropped off for me today! I'm not used to surprises. She just about made me cry.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Hi! Just popping in. Last few times I tried to respond the app crashed. I'm around, just busy with work, house remodeling projects before more family visits, and wedding planning! 

Take care!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> You guys should check out my thread recycling . Its about making a cheaper night box a nock off of Toms boxes.


Post the link because a search didn't bring it up. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i hate school so much i studied my *** off for a test and i failed it!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm not really here. Rough day at work and friends came over for dinner. It's not rude to fall asleep for 20 minutes sitting up is it?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm not really here. Rough day at work and friends came over for dinner. It's not rude to fall asleep for 20 minutes sitting up is it?


if you don't get noticed, its all good


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Everyone noticed and welcomed me back when I woke up. So it goes…


----------



## mike taylor

Happens to me all the time . I sit down and I'm out . For my birthday my cousin had a party for me at their house I fell a sleep for an hour or so .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i fell asleep in class once and the teacher yelled really loud in my ear to scare me. i jumped out of my chair swearing


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Post the link because a search didn't bring it up.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Sorry Kevin don't know how . But tap on my icon and started by you should find it quickly .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

here u go
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/recycling.102517/


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Sorry Kevin don't know how . But tap on my icon and started by you should find it quickly .



I tried that but the mobile app doesn't show me your posts


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

I've had my work boots on for 19 hours. It feels soooooo good to take them off. I'm guessing that's what it feels like for a chick to take her bra off at the end if the day. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## taza

Oh ya thats the first thing I do when I get home. Then put on PJ's and pour a drink and check out TFO!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i fell asleep in class once and the teacher yelled really loud in my ear to scare me. i jumped out of my chair swearing


What teachers are these? I've seen more polite students, and I am not kidding ... If a teacher did that to me I'd go file a complaint... Even if you did sleep in class, she has no right to do that.


----------



## smarch

Morning all!
I got my coffee today after last weeks experience  I'm a happy Sarah!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Morning all!
> I got my coffee today after last weeks experience  I'm a happy Sarah!


Morning! Coffee... That sounds good


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> What teachers are these? I've seen more polite students, and I am not kidding ... If a teacher did that to me I'd go file a complaint... Even if you did sleep in class, she has no right to do that.


At my school we have to take a different language class. at the school we have American Sign Language as a language so i took it. the reason i fell asleep was because it was finals week and i really needed to study and i got no sleep from the night before. the teacher does that do all of the students that fall asleep i wasn't mad or anything we both laughed.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning! Coffee... That sounds good


 It is good  yummy-yummy-pumpkin-coffee-in-my-tummy!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> At my school we have to take a different language class. at the school we have American Sign Language as a language so i took it. the reason i fell asleep was because it was finals week and i really needed to study and i got no sleep from the night before. the teacher does that do all of the students that fall asleep i wasn't mad or anything we both laughed.


I don't know, but it feels kind of "wrong" you know? Maybe it the way I read your last post..


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> It is good  yummy-yummy-pumpkin-coffee-in-my-tummy!


I should have some coffee soon, I don't depend on that stuff though


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I should have some coffee soon, I don't depend on that stuff though


 Oh I don't depend on it either (and I should have probably got decaf hahah) I just love the taste!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Oh I don't depend on it either (and I should have probably got decaf hahah) I just love the taste!


I love the caffeine craze


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I love the caffeine craze


 I was all "oooh caffeine" in high school... energy drinks mt dew and all that. But now that I can drink caffeine all the time and see my mum dependent on her tea's caffeine i'm like yeeeaaaaahhh no I don't want that!


----------



## rabbidbros10

new tortoise species


----------



## bouaboua

rabbidbros10 said:


> View attachment 98238
> new tortoise species


I like ie, this is must a C B. I like to see what parents looks like or who have too much time on his hand.


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning my Friend.


----------



## Jacqui

rabbidbros10 said:


> View attachment 98238
> new tortoise species



Too bad that isn't a real animal, very adorable.


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening all


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Evening all



Hey Noel! How was your day?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good morning my Friend.



Let's see, perhaps your now more like a Good afternoon Steven!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Jacqui *waves* I'm doing good,busy but good. How are you?


----------



## Jacqui

How did the weekend repair work go?

Same ole same ole here.


----------



## AZtortMom

It's going. Ran into a very large and old clog in one of the bathrooms. Hopefully we don't have to jackhammer the floor in that bathroom


----------



## Jacqui

That doesn't sound like fun. When's the big day?


----------



## AZtortMom

Oct 11


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Let's see, perhaps your now more like a Good afternoon Steven!



It is Afternoon, I need to go lunch soon. It is so hot here. can not feel any thing like late fall...........


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> Oct 11



Like 10 days from now or a year and 10 days? 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## AZtortMom

10 days from now


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> I'm doing good . No problems here besides the weather . One night it's in the 70's others are in the 60's . Having to move torts in and out . I need to build a green house for my reds .


That's good that you're good!  it's definitely feelin like fall here - lows in 30s-40s at night here. Love this time of year. Little Dude still gets over 80 degrees so he's happy.


----------



## Ashes

AZtortMom said:


> 10 days from now


Eeeeeeek! How exciting!


----------



## AZtortMom

Ashes said:


> Eeeeeeek! How exciting!


Indeed!  part of me is wanting me it to be over too


----------



## mike taylor

Just wait you guys will be fighting like old married people in no time . Ha ha Hey Ashley! Have you heard from Tiffany on the Facebook? I bet that baby belly is getting big now .


----------



## tortdad

tortdad said:


> Like 10 days from now or a year and 10 days?
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 Dang, y'all ain't messing around 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Just wait you guys will be fighting like old married people in no time . Ha ha Hey Ashley! Have you heard from Tiffany on the Facebook? I bet that baby belly is getting big now .


Nah, she disappeared from everywhere... I'd like to see that baby belly!


----------



## mike taylor

I haven't heard from her since August . Hope she is ok . Yeah that baby belly is going to get big on her . Haha hopefully she'll show us . So hows the wedding plans going .


----------



## Elohi

I'm so stressed. It's been crazy chaos since 4pm. First a bullying incident because my son helped my daughter carry a bag of hers from school because she had too much to carry. He was tormented to having a bag that was apparently the color shame. 
Then I find my son has broken rules regarding transparency with use of technology and it's been anxiety producing. I've done a good job with the situation but now that it's nearing bedtime I'm feeling stressed and anxious.


----------



## mike taylor

Tomorrow is a new day . Go take a hot bath and soak up the peace of quiet paradise . Take your phone and ear plugs so you can't hear anything but some music . Then let your husband worry about the kiddos .


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> I haven't heard from her since August . Hope she is ok . Yeah that baby belly is going to get big on her . Haha hopefully she'll show us . So hows the wedding plans going .


Less than 6 months to get all the small details done...... Eep! But they're going well so can't complain.


----------



## Ashes

mike taylor said:


> Tomorrow is a new day . Go take a hot bath and soak up the peace of quiet paradise . Take your phone and ear plugs so you can't hear anything but some music . Then let your husband worry about the kiddos .


Yeah, what he said.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all. Be safe today


----------



## tortdad

Up up and away! Off to safe the day


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## mike taylor

You're still asleep . You can't safe the day but you can save the day . Auto correct got you again . Morning all .


----------



## tortdad

I do my best proof reading AFTER I hit the reply button  


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

tortdad said:


> Up up and away! Off to save the day
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)





0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Indeed!  part of me is wanting me it to be over too



I can believe it. Wow!!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I do my best proof reading AFTER I hit the reply button



LOL Me too!


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!!*


----------



## Jacqui

I know Mother Nature has a sense of humor. This morning as I go to walk the first set of dogs, I went out and fed the outside cats and picked up the leashes. I checked the sky, it was cloudy as expected. I get the dogs and as my foot crosses the doorway and into the great outdoors once more, lightening flashes, thunder booms, and rain falls.  It was nice and let me get the first set walked with only soft rain, now however it is making up for it and pouring.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> *Good morning!!*


Morning


----------



## Jacqui

It has been sad these last couple of weeks seeing many snakes (mainly small young garter and ratsnakes, but a few collared (or are they called ringneck) snakes killed on the streets around my houses. Yesterday as we were coming home from town, there was a larger ratsnake on the other lane that looked like it had been hit. As I watched a SUV coming from the other direction ran it over with no attempt to go around it. No way that driver should have not been able to see him. 

I well know the studies about how folks go out of their way to run over snakes, but it still angers and saddens me to see it happen.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning



How are you this fine day?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> How are you this fine day?


Good


----------



## Jacqui

Yes, I am the person who helps those snakes and turtles across the roads. I am also the one who on my walks will toss the worms back into the grass rather then leave them on the streets. (Okay earlier in the year I sometimes take a few home and release them into the box turtle enclosures.)


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Yes, I am the person who helps those snakes and turtles across the roads. I am also the one who on my walks will toss the worms back into the grass rather then leave them on the streets. (Okay earlier in the year I sometimes take a few home and release them into the box turtle enclosures.)



I'm the same as you except the part about snakes. I make no attempt to help them..... I hate snakes, well only the one who make it into my property. It's not like I go out snake hunting or anything. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Jacqui

I don't mind snakes, I just prefer they wore red flags (like on bikes and trikes) so you knew they were there.  I don't like reaching down to do something and having them suddenly near my hand or almost step on them.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I'm the same as you except the part about snakes. I make no attempt to help them..... I hate snakes, well only the one who make it into my property. It's not like I go out snake hunting or anything.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Me too. I kill any snakes in sight (in my property), especially since anything I find will probably turn out to be poisonous.... Are we the evil team then ?


----------



## mike taylor

I am the only person I know that will stop and pickup a snake then put it off to the side so it doesn't get killed . Most snakes are harmless . If people would read a book and learn witch snakes in your area is poisonous then they wouldn't be scared and kill them . Snakes have the right to live their lifes too . If we didn't have these awesome animals we would be over ran with rats and all kinds of animals the spread sickness . Most of the snakes that people kill eat the poisonous ones .


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Me too. I kill any snakes in sight (in my property), especially since anything I find will probably turn out to be poisonous.... Are we the evil team then ?



I'm Dr. Evil and you're my Mini Me



0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Me too. I kill any snakes in sight (in my property), especially since anything I find will probably turn out to be poisonous.... Are we the evil team then ?








0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I'm Dr. Evil and you're my Mini Me
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


The only this I know about that show (or movie ) is this:


----------



## rabbidbros10

Cool


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> View attachment 98362
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Ummm, no comment... ...


----------



## Jacqui

When I left the house to come get online the sun had just come out. As I went to type this post, I looked up and the sun has gone into hiding again.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> When I left the house to come get online the sun had just come out. As I went to type this post, I looked up and the sun has gone into hiding again.


Its playing hide and seek, and I guess you won (the first round at least!)


----------



## Jacqui

I did get the second set of dogs out earlier between showers. As I was putting worms off the road, I decided what the heck and picked up about five dozen or so which I then released into the box turtles' area. A few in front of some of the boxies. So killed two jobs at one time.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Its playing hide and seek, and I guess you won (the first round at least!)



I know I am never satisfied, but I would like a little more sunshine. Too many cloudy rainy days this last week. Future isn't too bright either with tomorrow night getting into those nasty 30s.


----------



## Jacqui

and now the sound of rain drops falling on top of the car can be heard...


----------



## Elohi

I don't kill snakes. I will move them. We had a snake get stuck in a sticky strap in our garage and my kids spent half an hour using olive oil to remove the poor thing from the trap. He was stuck BAD. Several neighbor kids ended up getting to check the snake out before my kids took it to the greenbelt and released it.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I don't kill snakes. I will move them. We had a snake get stuck in a sticky strap in our garage and my kids spent half an hour using olive oil to remove the poor thing from the trap. He was stuck BAD. Several neighbor kids ended up getting to check the snake out before my kids took it to the greenbelt and released it.



 Your teaching your children right.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I know I am never satisfied, but I would like a little more sunshine. Too many cloudy rainy days this last week. Future isn't too bright either with tomorrow night getting into those nasty 30s.


I would love to replace our weather with yours, I'd probably be outside in the morning, drinking coffee... Our temperatures reach the low 80s in the morning, and near 100 in the afternoon. So that's great tortoise weather if you add a little more humidity


----------



## Jacqui

It would be great weather here for being outside if it wasn't for the rain and the mud. Not really warm enough for the tortoises, but warm enough for yardwork.


----------



## Prairie Mom

AbdullaAli said:


> I would love to replace our weather with yours, I'd probably be outside in the morning, drinking coffee... Our temperatures reach the low 80s in the morning, and near 100 in the afternoon. So that's great tortoise weather if you add a little more humidity



Abdulla, you're in The United Arab Emirates, right? I was curious if English is your first language? If it isn't, then your language skills are AMAZING.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> It would be great weather here for being outside if it wasn't for the rain and the mud. Not really warm enough for the tortoises, but warm enough for yardwork.



We just had some of this again...


You can't make it out, but I've been covering up garden plants that my tortoise likes to eat. It breaks my heart for her that she has to be stuck inside. Poor baby. Oh well, happy yard work to you, Jacqui


----------



## yillt




----------



## smarch

I just had the worst commute across the city ever! like literally i'm surprised me and the car made it in one piece!
Starts by me trying to be nice by letting the car across from me turn left at the light by my school... but being an old man he hesitated a ton and then I swear as slowly as possible turned.. while the car behind me is beeping at me... then I get stuck behind another ancient driver (sorry if I offend people but once you hit a certain age and driving skill its time you get off the road...) who was only going only like 15mph. Then I didn't have trouble at the light I always do (the ONLY not scary part of my commute today) then at another light, theres only one lane and its a narrow lane, I was behind a car turning right and I was waiting to turn too and they just would not turn on red (legal here for those who it isn't) So while waiting a car decided to try to cram on my right to be in the "turn lane" that doesn't exist... another person who was quite old (you know that over the steering wheel crouch squint look?) And then my spot at work (we have reserved spots) was taken by the same night shift guy who literally does this all the time...

Anyways sorry for the rant, the 10 minute commute stressed me out that much and I got a migraine and just needed to vent my frustrations somewhere (since I cant yell and scream at work since I need my job!).


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> We just had some of this again...
> View attachment 98378
> 
> You can't make it out, but I've been covering up garden plants that my tortoise likes to eat. It breaks my heart for her that she has to be stuck inside. Poor baby. Oh well, happy yard work to you, Jacqui



That is what I am not wanting to see and why Friday night has me worried. I have covered plants already once this fall and hate to do it again or even worse for the covering to not work. Frost and the death of the plants is why I dislike fall.


----------



## smarch

Prairie Mom said:


> We just had some of this again...
> View attachment 98378
> 
> You can't make it out, but I've been covering up garden plants that my tortoise likes to eat. It breaks my heart for her that she has to be stuck inside. Poor baby. Oh well, happy yard work to you, Jacqui


 Holy crap already!!?? how north are you??


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> We just had some of this again...
> View attachment 98378
> 
> You can't make it out, but I've been covering up garden plants that my tortoise likes to eat. It breaks my heart for her that she has to be stuck inside. Poor baby. Oh well, happy yard work to you, Jacqui



I forgot to ask, where are you?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I just had the worst commute across the city ever! like literally i'm surprised me and the car made it in one piece!
> Starts by me trying to be nice by letting the car across from me turn left at the light by my school... but being an old man he hesitated a ton and then I swear as slowly as possible turned.. while the car behind me is beeping at me... then I get stuck behind another ancient driver (sorry if I offend people but once you hit a certain age and driving skill its time you get off the road...) who was only going only like 15mph. Then I didn't have trouble at the light I always do (the ONLY not scary part of my commute today) then at another light, theres only one lane and its a narrow lane, I was behind a car turning right and I was waiting to turn too and they just would not turn on red (legal here for those who it isn't) So while waiting a car decided to try to cram on my right to be in the "turn lane" that doesn't exist... another person who was quite old (you know that over the steering wheel crouch squint look?) And then my spot at work (we have reserved spots) was taken by the same night shift guy who literally does this all the time...
> 
> Anyways sorry for the rant, the 10 minute commute stressed me out that much and I got a migraine and just needed to vent my frustrations somewhere (since I cant yell and scream at work since I need my job!).



Thinking I am that little old lady barely able to see above the dash....


----------



## smarch

Come to think of it I also have a lot of frustration from the "hangys" haven't eaten all day because I just flat tout haven't wanted to, so that part's my own fault


----------



## Jacqui

That will do it. Sorry you had such a bad commute, no matter the whys of it.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Thinking I am that little old lady barely able to see above the dash....


 Hey as long as you're driving well, I don't care how you drive or how old you are, but when it starts to mean ending up in really stupid places on the road and driving at really ridiculous slow speeds its time to think about giving it up.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Now me, I'm the old guy that gets mad at the flatlanders who don't know how to drive in the hills. The ones that are scared on the corners, so they drive slow, then speed up on the straightaways matching my speed when I go to pass. Karen says I scare her with my driving, but I've never caused an accident and the only dent on my rig is the front end from the deer jumping infront of us in the middle of the day.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Prairie Mom said:


> Abdulla, you're in The United Arab Emirates, right? I was curious if English is your first language? If it isn't, then your language skills are AMAZING.


It isn't my first language... But I still speak it fluently


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> It isn't my first language... But I still speak it fluently


And he is a very diligent student, that takes his studies seriously.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> That will do it. Sorry you had such a bad commute, no matter the whys of it.


 I'm definitely calming down now ... that i'm more than half done with my pathetic 2 hours of work on Thursdays. And the migraine is subsiding thankfully without medication. Theni get to go out with my friend to get a few things for our inflatables race on Saturday... yes inflatables, its an obstacle course race with inflatable obstacles!!! Wont really be a running race since my friend has mobility issues, but its the doing it and together that we're excited about


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And he is a very diligent student, that takes his studies seriously.


Polite, respectful, and warm hearted. A very good man that I welcome to my home.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Now me, I'm the old guy that gets mad at the flatlanders who don't know how to drive in the hills. The ones that are scared on the corners, so they drive slow, then speed up on the straightaways matching my speed when I go to pass. Karen says I scare her with my driving, but I've never caused an accident and the only dent on my rig is the front end from the deer jumping infront of us in the middle of the day.


 See that's not the type people we get here in the city and my close-by town, we only get the slow/really oblivious people. Although in the city theres also just flat out idiot drivers no matter the age, I t was really just coincidence today. Only accidents ive ever had were not my fault, one was a sideswipe hit and run and one I was tapped leaving school recently (ended up letting that go since it was just some bumper scraping)Both them were young people (/no idea how old the person who may or may not have been driving the hit and run was, but I don't think it was the owner)


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Polite, respectful, and warm hearted. A very good man that I welcome to my home.


 I second this! 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Prairie Mom

smarch said:


> Holy crap already!!?? how north are you??





Jacqui said:


> I forgot to ask, where are you?


I'm a state away from the border of Canada. I'll try to figure out how to do private messages and I'll tell you my exact location. I just don't like to post it on Forums, because I do love to post photos of my kids all the time. We've actually had about three snow storms already. We actually found our little sulcata wondering the streets during the second snow storm and it was only 28F! We're pretty sure she was ditched and no one has come looking for her. Between the snow storms, the weather has warmed up nicely, so I've been able to let my tort out into some sunshine. My hubby and I have spent HOURS during day covering the gardens. I'm shocked how much food we've actually able to save. I even saved a few tomato plants under a think comforter with a tarp on top of it in below freezing temps. -I was thrilled, but now I'm starting to get tired of the covering and uncovering and am pretty ready to let the garden go to sleep.


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> It isn't my first language... But I still speak it fluently


Ur engrish bes lots more gooder than mine  


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Prairie Mom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Polite, respectful, and warm hearted. A very good man that I welcome to my home.





tortdad said:


> I second this!
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


I have also noticed this about @AbdullaAli  and would agree with you guys.


----------



## Prairie Mom

AbdullaAli said:


> It isn't my first language... But I still speak it fluently


WOW! Please accept a "high five" and a pat on the back from me! Seriously...I am impressed. I'm guessing that you are a native speaker of Arabic (please correct me if I'm wrong!). I can't imagine the challenges involved in translating between the two languages. You really do write flawlessly and the thing that amazes me most is that you are able to keep up with all the slang and silly abbreviations that get typed on forums like this! That is some real work and practice! Whenever you post photos of your torts, please squeeze in some photos of the surrounding area. I think many of us would be very interested in seeing what it's like there.


----------



## Prairie Mom

tortdad said:


> Ur engrish bes lots more gooder than mine
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Your post caused me to SNORT aloud in an embarrassingly hideous way


----------



## smarch

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm a state away from the border of Canada. I'll try to figure out how to do private messages and I'll tell you my exact location. I just don't like to post it on Forums, because I do love to post photos of my kids all the time. We've actually had about three snow storms already. We actually found our little sulcata wondering the streets during the second snow storm and it was only 28F! We're pretty sure she was ditched and no one has come looking for her. Between the snow storms, the weather has warmed up nicely, so I've been able to let my tort out into some sunshine. My hubby and I have spent HOURS during day covering the gardens. I'm shocked how much food we've actually able to save. I even saved a few tomato plants under a think comforter with a tarp on top of it in below freezing temps. -I was thrilled, but now I'm starting to get tired of the covering and uncovering and am pretty ready to let the garden go to sleep.


 That location description works for me. And i'm knowing you're somewhere mid-west to west since I'm in MA and no sign of snow yet. I don't blame you for not wanting to share location especially with kids, I follow a famous singer (out of the US: Anette Olzon) who will post pictures of her kids but never their faces for their protection, so if she's saying how she went ot the park it would be him walking with the dad or older sibling ahead of her with a picture from the back. I think its smart especially with her fame, and in your case with the location since no one already knows that like they do the singer.

That's one tough sulcata you got there! and lucky you found her, she probably didn't have much time exposed to such elements!


----------



## Prairie Mom

smarch said:


> That location description works for me. And i'm knowing you're somewhere mid-west to west since I'm in MA and no sign of snow yet. I don't blame you for not wanting to share location especially with kids, I follow a famous singer (out of the US: Anette Olzon) who will post pictures of her kids but never their faces for their protection, so if she's saying how she went ot the park it would be him walking with the dad or older sibling ahead of her with a picture from the back. I think its smart especially with her fame, and in your case with the location since no one already knows that like they do the singer.
> 
> That's one tough sulcata you got there! and lucky you found her, she probably didn't have much time exposed to such elements!


I was actually JUST trying to see how to send private messages and can't figure it out?? I'm pretty new to the forum. I'm probably being too protective anyway. We love MA and have family in Worcester. We're trying to figure out a time to get back there. The next time we're there, I will refuse to turn RIGHT at a stop light in honor of you!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> It isn't my first language... But I still speak it fluently


 It honestly took me quite some time into the chat to even wonder about this since its so good, I think someone had said something and I had to think and was like "woah!" had me fooled for a good while


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For sending a pm, at least on the phone app, tap the posters icon. This will bring up some options. One of these options is to send a private message. Pick that option and you will enter a private conversation with only that person.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oops. When you click an icon, it opens a screen showing the information of the person. Top right is an envelope. Click that for a private conversation.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For sending a pm, at least on the phone app, tap the posters icon. This will bring up some options. One of these options is to send a private message. Pick that option and you will enter a private conversation with only that person.


I think I just figured it out. I honestly would not have guessed that it was "start a conversation". Thank you for offering to help me out.


----------



## Yvonne G

I usually have the whole month of October to bring in my plants and to make sure that all the winter stuff is ready for the tortoise sheds. I've got a pretty good start on it, but I have so many plants to move into the Greenhouse, that it is a very big job. We don't normally get our first frost until halloween.


----------



## smarch

Prairie Mom said:


> I was actually JUST trying to see how to send private messages and can't figure it out?? I'm pretty new to the forum. I'm probably being too protective anyway. We love MA and have family in Worcester. We're trying to figure out a time to get back there. The next time we're there, I will refuse to turn RIGHT at a stop light in honor of you!


 If you click on the profile picture of whomever there should be options like follow and send a message. 
Theres no such thing as too protective on the internet! I'm in a social media class and we talk about how nothing EVER leaves the internet, i don't blame you at all for being cautious!

Holy crap I'm IN Worcester right now! I work and go to school here and live in one of the smaller towns around. I feel like boston driving is partially as bad as it is because of us "massholes" (i'm not one but there are plenty here lol), but the roads and all that are also pretty meant-for-cows-not-cars lol


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> I usually have the whole month of October to bring in my plants and to make sure that all the winter stuff is ready for the tortoise sheds. I've got a pretty good start on it, but I have so many plants to move into the Greenhouse, that it is a very big job. We don't normally get our first frost until halloween.


 One Halloween (was it last year or the year before) we had to "postpone" Halloween a week because of Superstorm Sandy

Our plants are long since gone, i think all that's left are raddish


----------



## Yvonne G

The ones I move to protection are potted cactus and succulents.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I usually have the whole month of October to bring in my plants and to make sure that all the winter stuff is ready for the tortoise sheds. I've got a pretty good start on it, but I have so many plants to move into the Greenhouse, that it is a very big job. We don't normally get our first frost until halloween.


SOOO jealous! You have a greenhouse...drool...greenhouse..... drool... -okay!I'm back! Our growing season has been getting shorter and shorter. I've been digging up and transplanting some of Mavis's favorite edible flowers into pots to grow inside. I've dug up some dandelions too-I'm pretty proud of my dandelion pot


----------



## Prairie Mom

smarch said:


> If you click on the profile picture of whomever there should be options like follow and send a message.
> Theres no such thing as too protective on the internet! I'm in a social media class and we talk about how nothing EVER leaves the internet, i don't blame you at all for being cautious!
> 
> Holy crap I'm IN Worcester right now! I work and go to school here and live in one of the smaller towns around. I feel like boston driving is partially as bad as it is because of us "massholes" (i'm not one but there are plenty here lol), but the roads and all that are also pretty meant-for-cows-not-cars lol



WOW! You're in Worcester! If my husband's sweet little Grandma was in front of you this morning, please forgive her! -That woman is an angel from heaven! It's true, the roads there are so bad. You know the second when you've crossed into Mass, because the roads are covered in potholes. I also think driving in Worcester is harder than Boston and NYC.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm proud to say I've never been east of the continental divide. I've been to all the states west though. Alaska, yes, Hawaii, no.


----------



## Jacqui

Well now that it is close to time for darkness to come, guess what's peaking out from the clouds once more.


----------



## Yvonne G

Not the sun...surely not the sun!!


----------



## Jacqui

Even made for a beautiful sunset.


----------



## Jacqui

Coming home tonight, I saw my first bald eagle of the season. Here we normally get them once the weather turns cold and they leave when it's gets really cold and everything freezes up. I don't recall seeing one so early. Hope it doesn't mean we are in for a really long and cold winter.


----------



## mike taylor

Winter sucks! Summers are better! Winter sucks! Summers are better! I hate being cold . When I die I want to be buried in a hot water coffin . Haha but really the cold sucks . Where I live if it gets cold enough to make ice everything shuts down . No work no school free day to just sit in the house and thank god I don't live up north . Not that the north is bad but your winters suck . I have a rule if there's snow Mike no go! Haha


----------



## Elohi

Same here Mike. I loathe the cold. It's just incredibly unpleasant. I like heat, lots and lots of heat. South Texas works for me!


----------



## tortdad

Pummmmmmmmmmmpkin




0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I spotted this "gem" of a Craigslist ad... Smh, so much ignorance for both species...


----------



## mike taylor

I feed all my torts pumpkin to day . I cut up a whole one put it in my meat grinder with the big cutters worked out great . Everyone ate all their pumpkin and greens .


----------



## bouaboua

Hello and Good evening my TFO friend.

My wife just called: She say one of my female Hermann are in the process of laying eggs. She saw one egg already and maybe more.....

We are excited also don't know what to do.


----------



## Prairie Mom

RosieRedfoot said:


> I spotted this "gem" of a Craigslist ad... Smh, so much ignorance for both species...
> 
> View attachment 98438


oh...that is so depressing! I tend to avoid Craigslist just because of this kind of garbage.


----------



## JAYGEE

Is there a medicine that will help me stop dropping things?!?!?

The most recent:

Last night I dropped my dinner on the kitchen floor, slid right off my plate and laughed at me as it hit the floor..

Today, I drop a thing of toothpicks, and they scatter half way cross the house.

I never paid attention to being clumsy until my wife started making fun of me.. It's staring to become aggravating!


----------



## Prairie Mom

JAYGEE said:


> Is there a medicine that will help me stop dropping things?!?!?
> 
> The most recent:
> 
> Last night I dropped my dinner on the kitchen floor, slid right off my plate and laughed at me as it hit the floor..
> 
> Today, I drop a thing of toothpicks, and they scatter half way cross the house.
> 
> I never paid attention to being clumsy until my wife started making fun of me.. It's staring to become aggravating!



"and laughed at me as it hit the floor"--ha ha ha that awesome!
If you are finding that you are also a bit forgetful and clumsy in other ways like maybe bumping into stuff...Those can all be symptoms of STRESS. So I would prescribe you a chill-pill and some vacation time


----------



## bouaboua

I need to looking for an incubator tomorrow. Any suggestion??

I think I may open a new thread for suggestion.


----------



## Prairie Mom

bouaboua said:


> I need to looking for an incubator tomorrow. Any suggestion??
> 
> I think I may open a new thread for suggestion.
> 
> View attachment 98449
> View attachment 98450
> View attachment 98451
> View attachment 98452
> View attachment 98453
> View attachment 98454
> View attachment 98455
> View attachment 98456
> View attachment 98457
> View attachment 98458


That is amazing! Congratulations no matter how the eggs turn out.


----------



## JAYGEE

Prairie Mom said:


> "and laughed at me as it hit the floor"--ha ha ha that awesome!
> If you are finding that you are also a bit forgetful and clumsy in other ways like maybe bumping into stuff...Those can all be symptoms of STRESS. So I would prescribe you a chill-pill and some vacation time




A vacation, hopefully next year. Lock the kids in their room, with a heat lamp, food, and water and I'm good to go for at least two days. Lol


----------



## mike taylor

Cool Steven! I cant wait to I see my reds lay a egg . I don't reay want to breed the but once then I will nature take control . I have some family members that want a baby red . So once is all my torts are producing . Not being cruel just don't want to add to unhomed tortoise problem .


----------



## bouaboua

You are correct Mike. Nowadays, we see too many case of baby Torts goes to the people really don't know what to do with tortoise as a family member. 

We never breed them before. My wife and I are like to try. what should we do if we really hatched few babies by God's mercy? We don't know yet.


----------



## tortdad

Prairie Mom said:


> oh...that is so depressing! I tend to avoid Craigslist just because of this kind of garbage.


You had the 30,000th post!


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Prairie Mom

tortdad said:


> You had the 30,000th post!
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


<standing up and bowing> Thank you! Thank you! .....Do I get a t-shirt!?....Man, I wish it was a better post than a dumb Craig's list comment.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The Ducks lost…sigh


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Polite, respectful, and warm hearted. A very good man that I welcome to my home.





Cowboy_Ken said:


> And he is a very diligent student, that takes his studies seriously.


 Thank you, Ken. I appreciate this *a lot*. 


tortdad said:


> I second this!
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Thanks Kevin!


tortdad said:


> Ur engrish bes lots more gooder than mine
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


LOL  Why are you _so_ funny! 



Prairie Mom said:


> I have also noticed this about @AbdullaAli  and would agree with you guys.





Prairie Mom said:


> WOW! Please accept a "high five" and a pat on the back from me! Seriously...I am impressed. I'm guessing that you are a native speaker of Arabic (please correct me if I'm wrong!). I can't imagine the challenges involved in translating between the two languages. You really do write flawlessly and the thing that amazes me most is that you are able to keep up with all the slang and silly abbreviations that get typed on forums like this! That is some real work and practice! Whenever you post photos of your torts, please squeeze in some photos of the surrounding area. I think many of us would be very interested in seeing what it's like there.


Thanks Prairie Mom, (by the way, what would you like us to call you? It doesn't have to be your real name, if you don't like sharing it.) I don't translate between the two languages, my mind processes both languages separately  Arabic is my native language, and to me it is most beautiful language.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  
Happy Friday


----------



## tortdad

Happy Friday to you too Noel 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Friday Noel.


----------



## tortdad

I only have to work this weekend and next. After that no more weekends 

I went into my bosses office a week ago (the boss of my main job) and asked him for a raise. He agreed with everything I said and bumped salary enough that I'm quitting my second job early. I was going to work it until the end of the year but the hours are killing me. Now I'm making just about the same as both jobs but only have to work the 1st one. I put my 2 weeks notice in last night with Home Depot 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## mike taylor

Awesome Kevin! More time for more torts .


----------



## smarch

Well I think my sore throat from 2 days ago is officially reaching peak cold/flu 
Woke up this morning and my head literally feels like my sinuses exploded! So my heads killing me and I decided to come in to work and tough it out since the Alka-Seltzer would kick in... well I took it an hour ago and am not feeling better yet so I may not be making much of a full day here at work... but I better darn well be ok for the race tomorrow!!
Anyone know any cold/flu/URI tricks to soothe? I'll even drink tea!!!


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Well I think my sore throat from 2 days ago is officially reaching peak cold/flu
> Woke up this morning and my head literally feels like my sinuses exploded! So my heads killing me and I decided to come in to work and tough it out since the Alka-Seltzer would kick in... well I took it an hour ago and am not feeling better yet so I may not be making much of a full day here at work... but I better darn well be ok for the race tomorrow!!
> Anyone know any cold/flu/URI tricks to soothe? I'll even drink tea!!!



If you feel that bad today the first step is to admit to yourself that you shouldn't be racing tomorrow. Stressing your body is not going to help you get better. If you do drink some warm tea put a spoonful of honey in it. I hope you feel better 



0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## smarch

Prairie Mom said:


> WOW! You're in Worcester! If my husband's sweet little Grandma was in front of you this morning, please forgive her! -That woman is an angel from heaven! It's true, the roads there are so bad. You know the second when you've crossed into Mass, because the roads are covered in potholes. I also think driving in Worcester is harder than Boston and NYC.


I also like in the winter how you can clearly tell the MA/CT line because CT over-salts and we probably use too little.
And I beg to differ about the worse than boston thing... I've driven boston and that was the single least pleasant driving experience ever! And I only drove quickly across an outskirts of Mass Ave! (one of the main roads). I was trying to turn right since the GPS told me to and the light turned green but so did the walk signal for the people in the way of my right turn!? that's safe... then when I was finally getting to turn a bike came out of nowhere almost took out a pedestrian and my car! ... then it turned out my GPS lied and I was supposed to just cross over mass ave not turn on it  its funny now though. I need a map update, after that it told me to go straight where straight was not an option and it looked like straight never was an option!

*edit:

This is why I always used the public transportation (our subway's the T), I didn't realize Revere beach was so close to Boston when we went to the sand sculpting festival... so not only did I have to drive through boston I was Blindsided that i'd be driving through boston!


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> If you feel that bad today the first step is to admit to yourself that you shouldn't be racing tomorrow. Stressing your body is not going to help you get better. If you do drink some warm tea put a spoonful of honey in it. I hope you feel better
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 I'm not actually "racing" since i'm doing it with my mobility limited friend, so its basically going to be some walking and bouncing down obstacles, if it was a real race I wouldn't be able to do it. 

that's one of the obstacle type things:



I need to get honey, I heard cinnamon and honey are good for helping colds... but honey was hiding at Wal-Mart... what the heck department would it be in!? I mean food obviously but under what?


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> I'm not actually "racing" since i'm doing it with my mobility limited friend, so its basically going to be some walking and bouncing down obstacles, if it was a real race I wouldn't be able to do it.
> 
> that's one of the obstacle type things:
> View attachment 98489
> 
> 
> I need to get honey, I heard cinnamon and honey are good for helping colds... but honey was hiding at Wal-Mart... what the heck department would it be in!? I mean food obviously but under what?



Usually next to the peanut butter


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Usually next to the peanut butter
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 aahhhaaa! my friend's deathly allergic to peanut butter and we were looking together yesterday so that may explain why we didn't think to look there. 

I've now been at work an hour and im a little better but not much... naptime yet?


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> aahhhaaa! my friend's deathly allergic to peanut butter and we were looking together yesterday so that may explain why we didn't think to look there.
> 
> I've now been at work an hour and im a little better but not much... naptime yet?



Sure, just lay your heat on your desk and catch a few zzzzz 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Sure, just lay your heat on your desk and catch a few zzzzz
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 I work with engineers... i'd wake up taped/glued to my desk! Then never live any of it down!... never ever since one is my dad!


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> I work with engineers... i'd wake up taped/glued to my desk! Then never live any of it down!... never ever since one is my dad!



Then think like an engineer and rig up a trap for anyone who enters your space 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Then think like an engineer and rig up a trap for anyone who enters your space
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 I'm only half an engineer the only tools I have are a tape measure and calipers... then office supplies... my thought is dig a hole in the floor at the entrance to my cubicle and cover it with post its instead of leaves, they'll never suspect a thing!  (we need a little ninja smiley face! this just doesn't get my point across well enough!)
Have to take all precautions, since we have some pretty industrial strength solvents here! I've scanned ASTMs


----------



## tortdad

Tell them it's zen day and everyone has to take there shoes off. Then line your area with thumb tacks. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Tell them it's zen day and everyone has to take there shoes off. Then line your area with thumb tacks.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 If only I had thumb tacks...I could probably fish up enough mouse traps if I tried though!
Thankfully though the Alka-Seltzer and caffeine are kicking in. Glad I'm toughing it out at least the morning... I forgot to bring more alka seltzer for when this runs out so we'll see how that goes!


----------



## smarch

and I don't know how a shoe-less zen day would go over regarding how people go in and out of the shop all day... just a hunch but I don't think OSHA would like shoe-less zen day unless steel toe socks exist


----------



## smarch

I'm definitely tortoise obsessed! I mean yeah we all are, but I had one of those did I really just think that moments. 
The other day shaving I nicked my fingernail in the middle (don't even ask how I have no idea! I'm a klutz is all I got lol) but my only thought was "that's like a tortoise shell, all I have to do is moisturize it and I'll heal itself up like franklins old dry chipping areas... then I didn't moisturize and now have a sensitive flap of nail on my nail I keep playing with... but why was THAT the first thing I thought of hahaha!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Thank you, Ken. I appreciate this *a lot*.


“I'm just truthing you. Don't thank me. I had nothing to do with you being who you are. You my friend are a great ambassador."


----------



## lisa127

We're saying goodbye to my baby today, my 13 year old dog Cocoa. She was diagnosed with Lymphoma 4 weeks ago. My daughter came home from college to spend some time with her and be here to send her off. Right now they are sleeping on the floor together.


----------



## taza

lisa127 said:


> We're saying goodbye to my baby today, my 13 year old dog Cocoa. She was diagnosed with Lymphoma 4 weeks ago. My daughter came home from college to spend some time with her and be here to send her off. Right now they are sleeping on the floor together.


I'm so sorry, it's so sad to have to let them go. My thoughts are with you and your daughter.


----------



## Yvonne G

This is very sad, Lisa. I had to have my favorite kitty put down this past summer. Very sad, indeed.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> We're saying goodbye to my baby today, my 13 year old dog Cocoa. She was diagnosed with Lymphoma 4 weeks ago. My daughter came home from college to spend some time with her and be here to send her off. Right now they are sleeping on the floor together.



*hugs* How sweet that she came home. I bet both of them enjoyed it (okay so enjoy might not be the right word because of it being finial memories, but you know what I mean). Tough day for all of you, but I would think a relief for Cocoa and even you in a sad way. Okay so now I have tears in my eyes as I try to type this, so I guess I should quit now. *hugs*


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> Is there a medicine that will help me stop dropping things?!?!?
> 
> The most recent:
> 
> Last night I dropped my dinner on the kitchen floor, slid right off my plate and laughed at me as it hit the floor..
> 
> Today, I drop a thing of toothpicks, and they scatter half way cross the house.
> 
> I never paid attention to being clumsy until my wife started making fun of me.. It's staring to become aggravating!



Do you eat a lot of eggs?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I need to looking for an incubator tomorrow. Any suggestion??
> 
> I think I may open a new thread for suggestion.
> 
> View attachment 98449
> View attachment 98450
> View attachment 98451
> View attachment 98452
> View attachment 98453
> View attachment 98454
> View attachment 98455
> View attachment 98456
> View attachment 98457
> View attachment 98458



So lucky to be able to catch this set of photos... wait is this in CA, while your off working?


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> We're saying goodbye to my baby today, my 13 year old dog Cocoa. She was diagnosed with Lymphoma 4 weeks ago. My daughter came home from college to spend some time with her and be here to send her off. Right now they are sleeping on the floor together.


 What type of dog is she? She's beautiful, looks like a wise old dog too. 
I'd have already scooped her up and gone to bed to snuggle if I was your daughter  but that would probably make it much too hard on me. 
I went to a Bark for Life event locally with my aunt and it was basically Relay for life for dogs, it was pretty good, and I saw quite a few survivor dogs and the ceremonies were nice. Except I've never lost a pet and the rainbow bridge poem made me cry my eyes out. 
Its a tough choice but you know you're doing it for the right reasons, and its touching your daughter came home for this... now i'm getting all teary I should shut up


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> You are correct Mike. Nowadays, we see too many case of baby Torts goes to the people really don't know what to do with tortoise as a family member.
> 
> We never breed them before. My wife and I are like to try. what should we do if we really hatched few babies by God's mercy? We don't know yet.



Wellll if any have special scutes you could always send them to some silly lady who lives out in a cornfield....


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I only have to work this weekend and next. After that no more weekends
> 
> I went into my bosses office a week ago (the boss of my main job) and asked him for a raise. He agreed with everything I said and bumped salary enough that I'm quitting my second job early. I was going to work it until the end of the year but the hours are killing me. Now I'm making just about the same as both jobs but only have to work the 1st one. I put my 2 weeks notice in last night with Home Depot



Oh that is really great news!!! Congrats! Think when the car is paid for, you'll still be making the money.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Well I think my sore throat from 2 days ago is officially reaching peak cold/flu
> Woke up this morning and my head literally feels like my sinuses exploded! So my heads killing me and I decided to come in to work and tough it out since the Alka-Seltzer would kick in... well I took it an hour ago and am not feeling better yet so I may not be making much of a full day here at work... but I better darn well be ok for the race tomorrow!!
> Anyone know any cold/flu/URI tricks to soothe? I'll even drink tea!!!



 Drats! I could send a picture of me your way. It's been known to scare off lots of things. :0


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Wellll if any have special scutes you could always send them to some silly lady who lives out in a cornfield....


OK. Deal! ! ! ! 

Shipping paid! Promised.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> but honey was hiding at Wal-Mart... what the heck department would it be in!? I mean food obviously but under what?



If I recall correctly it is in the row with coffee, tea, hot chocolate, peanut butter, and jelly.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> OK. Deal! ! ! !
> 
> Shipping paid! Promised.



lol you are too easy! But would be sweet to have a baby that came from you. I have some from a couple of other members in here and when I look at them I think of the special folks who hatched them and it makes them and the tortoise, so special to me. I have a few plants like that, too.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Drats! I could send a picture of me your way. It's been known to scare off lots of things. :0


 Thankfully i'm feeling better for now, Alka Seltzer took almost 2 hours to kick in but oh well. Everyone knows how bad colds/anything like a cold is the worst in the morning head wise. Hopefully i'm fine when this magical elixir that is Alka Seltzer runs up its 4 hours since o forgot to bring more to make another dose at work...but I took my car here (instead of coming in with my dad-boss) in case I have to leave. 
You go and say things like that about yourself and I start picturing the witches on hocus pocus lol


----------



## JAYGEE

Jacqui said:


> Do you eat a lot of eggs?


Maybe three times a month.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> So lucky to be able to catch this set of photos... wait is this in CA, while your off working?


My wife..............She gets all the credit. What incubator shall I get? This is my first time. I'm like a new father which is 8,000 miles away and my wife are about to gave birth. I need some serious help. 

Can this type of incubator work? I know @Tom and @ALDABRAMAN use something like this with good success.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> If I recall correctly it is in the row with coffee, tea, hot chocolate, peanut butter, and jelly.


 our solution was look with the coffee/tea since people use honey in tea... wasn't with the tea...in fact I don't even know where the heck the peanut butter was since it wasn't near the coffee and tea... I think our walmarts broken.... I did find maple syrup though... not that that helps


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, those work, however I must say I really love my Reptibator.

http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/EntryDetail.php?EntryID=315&DatabaseID=2&SearchID=1


----------



## Jacqui

It rained again during the night, but the sun is now out. Of course it looks nicer (warmer) out then it is. Tonight is the night temps drop to 35 (fingers crossed no lower then that).  I picked up another soup container from Runza and filled it full of worms and put them out in the box turtle area. I did keep out two small ones which I gave to the hatchling cherryheads/yellowfoot. Interesting to note most of today's worm were big nightcrawlers. while yesterday they were small/younger worms.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> You go and say things like that about yourself and I start picturing the witches on hocus pocus lol



I am the Wicked Witch of the West (my real last name is West)


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> What type of dog is she? She's beautiful, looks like a wise old dog too.
> I'd have already scooped her up and gone to bed to snuggle if I was your daughter  but that would probably make it much too hard on me.
> I went to a Bark for Life event locally with my aunt and it was basically Relay for life for dogs, it was pretty good, and I saw quite a few survivor dogs and the ceremonies were nice. Except I've never lost a pet and the rainbow bridge poem made me cry my eyes out.
> Its a tough choice but you know you're doing it for the right reasons, and its touching your daughter came home for this... now i'm getting all teary I should shut up


She is a mutt, Heinz 57. Her mom was a miniature pinscher/mix. Dad was obviously something bigger. Her temperament says herding breed, maybe collie. I also see some husky in her I think. and maybe shepherd. My daughter has not scooped her up to snuggle because that is not Cocoa. All her life she prefers to give affection (very kissy dog) but is uncomfortable receiving it. She's a bit timid, I think it overwhelms her. She's the type of dog that wants you with her, but not all over her. This is very hard, knowing if you're timing this right.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, those work, however I must say I really love my Reptibator.
> 
> http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/EntryDetail.php?EntryID=315&DatabaseID=2&SearchID=1



Thank you Yvonne. Thank you.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> My wife..............She gets all the credit. What incubator shall I get? This is my first time. I'm like a new father which is 8,000 miles away and my wife are about to gave birth. I need some serious help.
> 
> Can this type of incubator work? I know @Tom and @ALDABRAMAN use something like this with good success.
> 
> View attachment 98511



That was the first type I used and used for years with great luck. Nice thing is the local feed stores usually carry them. Poultry folks use them. You just don't want the fancy one, you want the plain Jane model. Also get a couple of other thermometers to double check the temps are right.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> That was the first type I used and used for years with great luck. Nice thing is the local feed stores usually carry them. Poultry folks use them. You just don't want the fancy one, you want the plain Jane model. Also get a couple of other thermometers to double check the temps are right.


Got it. Order placed with one digital temperature meter. 

Now I can go to bed. Good night my Lady. You have a Great day.


----------



## Elohi

I'm getting anxious for my leopard egg to hatch. The 10th marks 100 days!! I really think it will hatch this month and I'm nervous as all get out about it since I've never done this before. I need to order all my new stuff this weekend. I'm going to order one of these http://www.bigappleherp.com/Fluorescent-Mounting-Fixtures?sc=2&category=22
I plan to get the 24". What bulb would y'all recommend for a 24" fixture in a 40g reptile tank for a newly pipped hatching?


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> She is a mutt, Heinz 57. Her mom was a miniature pinscher/mix. Dad was obviously something bigger. Her temperament says herding breed, maybe collie. I also see some husky in her I think. and maybe shepherd. My daughter has not scooped her up to snuggle because that is not Cocoa. All her life she prefers to give affection (very kissy dog) but is uncomfortable receiving it. She's a bit timid, I think it overwhelms her. She's the type of dog that wants you with her, but not all over her. This is very hard, knowing if you're timing this right.


 Wow that's a whole long list of mutt  yet sounds like the perfect dog. I asked because I saw the husky and/or shepherd
This is my aunts dog Cocoa, he's a Husky Shepherd mix, he looks more shepherd his brother looked more Husky. 






I get it about the not scooping up then. I've never had dogs just been around them so with behavior I forget they're not snuggly like I like ot imagine in all cases. In fact my aunts dog isn't really a snuggler either, I was sad since I was totally willing to share my pull out couch when I slept over!
If you've had her for most/all off those 13 years, which it sounds like, you'll know the timing, you may still question it but you know the dog better than anyone, it is right.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Got it. Order placed with one digital temperature meter.
> 
> Now I can go to bed. Good night my Lady. You have a Great day.



Pleasant dreams Mr Steven.


----------



## Elohi

I don't plan to use a MVP at all with this hatchling.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I don't plan to use a MVP at all with this hatchling.


What is a MVP?


----------



## rabbidbros10

AHHHHHHHH JUST FOUND THIS IN ME GARAGE


----------



## mike taylor

I would use a 10.0 t5 or the t8 .


----------



## Jacqui

rabbidbros10 said:


> View attachment 98512
> AHHHHHHHH JUST FOUND THIS IN ME GARAGE



LOL when I came back to this thread, my laptop opened to this picture. You gave me a good chuckle. Thanks!


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Wow that's a whole long list of mutt  yet sounds like the perfect dog. I asked because I saw the husky and/or shepherd
> This is my aunts dog Cocoa, he's a Husky Shepherd mix, he looks more shepherd his brother looked more Husky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get it about the not scooping up then. I've never had dogs just been around them so with behavior I forget they're not snuggly like I like ot imagine in all cases. In fact my aunts dog isn't really a snuggler either, I was sad since I was totally willing to share my pull out couch when I slept over!
> If you've had her for most/all off those 13 years, which it sounds like, you'll know the timing, you may still question it but you know the dog better than anyone, it is right.


Actually I see tons of Husky in that dog and not much shepherd. And yes, I've had Cocoa since she was 8 weeks old. My other dog, a shih Tzu, is a huge snuggler. One of the few dogs I know that actually loves being hugged and squeezed tight. When you hug him he throws his head into the crook of your neck and snuggles closer.


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> What is a MVP?


I meant mvb. Autocorrect.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I meant mvb. Autocorrect.


Why? I'm just curious because I use a MVB


----------



## rabbidbros10

Jacqui said:


> LOL when I came back to this thread, my laptop opened to this picture. You gave me a good chuckle. Thanks!


No prob mate


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Actually I see tons of Husky in that dog and not much shepherd. And yes, I've had Cocoa since she was 8 weeks old. My other dog, a shih Tzu, is a huge snuggler. One of the few dogs I know that actually loves being hugged and squeezed tight. When you hug him he throws his head into the crook of your neck and snuggles closer.


 I wish I had a picture of his brother Bear but a few years ago he passed away from something with the stomach. Now that I think of it though, Cocoa has the more husky pattern its mostly his color that throws me off, but he no doubt has the shepherd fur, while Bear was much fluffier with the husky fur and now that I'm remembering he had markings closer to a German Shepherd but just in grey colors. I loved that dog, I was younger which is why I don't really remember him, but he was the more affectionate one, we had a connection.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> I wish I had a picture of his brother Bear but a few years ago he passed away from something with the stomach. Now that I think of it though, Cocoa has the more husky pattern its mostly his color that throws me off, but he no doubt has the shepherd fur, while Bear was much fluffier with the husky fur and now that I'm remembering he had markings closer to a German Shepherd but just in grey colors. I loved that dog, I was younger which is why I don't really remember him, but he was the more affectionate one, we had a connection.


Your Cocoa looks almost like the coloring of a reddish Husky. He also has Husky ears, eyes, snout and mask. I don't see much of any other breed in there!


----------



## Abdulla6169

rabbidbros10 said:


> No prob mate


Hello! *waves* I've been seeing you funny photos for a few days now


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Your Cocoa looks almost like the coloring of a reddish Husky. He also has Husky ears, eyes, snout and mask. I don't see much of any other breed in there!


 Honestly I didn't even know Huskies came in a variety of colors... our old neighbors had one who was the grey colors so I just assumed that was it. But holy crap upon google search he definitely looks more husky!!
His fur length alone is the only thing that really shows the mix then, that's his fur length, no trimmings, unless huskies come in not fluffy varieties.
He also likes to "talk" howl like huskies are known for, its cute, I was petting him then he started that and I was like woah ok I get it hands off... but no it was him showing he liked it


----------



## Prairie Mom

JAYGEE said:


> A vacation, hopefully next year. Lock the kids in their room, with a heat lamp, food, and water and I'm good to go for at least two days. Lol


"heat lamp"! ...You're funny


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Honestly I didn't even know Huskies came in a variety of colors... our old neighbors had one who was the grey colors so I just assumed that was it. But holy crap upon google search he definitely looks more husky!!
> His fur length alone is the only thing that really shows the mix then, that's his fur length, no trimmings, unless huskies come in not fluffy varieties.
> He also likes to "talk" howl like huskies are known for, its cute, I was petting him then he started that and I was like woah ok I get it hands off... but no it was him showing he liked it


Sounds like he has the husky personality too...lol. My Cocoa sometimes looks husky, but has no husky personality traits at all. She has zero prey drive....would rather make friends with all the little critters. She was a champion Frisbee dog and loved to play "soccer" with a large ball. A lot of herding dog traits in her. Very sensitive in nature, and a little timid/nervous. And the best behaved dog ever. She always worried about doing the right thing. Always looked to us for direction as if to say, "what do you want me to do next?".


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> Sounds like he has the husky personality too...lol. My Cocoa sometimes looks husky, but has no husky personality traits at all. She has zero prey drive....would rather make friends with all the little critters. She was a champion Frisbee dog and loved to play "soccer" with a large ball. A lot of herding dog traits in her. Very sensitive in nature, and a little timid/nervous. And the best behaved dog ever. She always worried about doing the right thing. Always looked to us for direction as if to say, "what do you want me to do next?".


 My aunt's cocoa is some the same though, He could care less about cats, when he sees one he'll stare and the cat will be like npoe i'm out of here, apparently Bear liked cats but cats didn't like him, he loved to play with them (in the playful not prey way), but as soon as a cat saw him it would hiss and run away. Cocoa's timid but gets along with other dogs (actually my aunts in the process of trying to adopt a rescue lab who used to be a puppy mill mama) he just does not like when they try to sniff his butt.


----------



## Prairie Mom

smarch said:


> I also like in the winter how you can clearly tell the MA/CT line because CT over-salts and we probably use too little.
> And I beg to differ about the worse than boston thing... I've driven boston and that was the single least pleasant driving experience ever! And I only drove quickly across an outskirts of Mass Ave! (one of the main roads). I was trying to turn right since the GPS told me to and the light turned green but so did the walk signal for the people in the way of my right turn!? that's safe... then when I was finally getting to turn a bike came out of nowhere almost took out a pedestrian and my car! ... then it turned out my GPS lied and I was supposed to just cross over mass ave not turn on it  its funny now though. I need a map update, after that it told me to go straight where straight was not an option and it looked like straight never was an option!
> 
> *edit:
> 
> This is why I always used the public transportation (our subway's the T), I didn't realize Revere beach was so close to Boston when we went to the sand sculpting festival... so not only did I have to drive through boston I was Blindsided that i'd be driving through boston!


Man! I'm thinking you need to make a collection of short stories about driving around Massachusetts! I'm pleased to hear you're still alive


----------



## smarch

Hmm dogs are all the same species so would a breed be like a subspecies? So mixing breeds would be like mixing 2 subspecies of torts? just curious, make more sense of it all haha I like to interrelate things to connect how things work


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I meant mvb. Autocorrect.


Here I thought you were making a reference to me. Lol. 
So I'm with Abdulla with this one. Why not a MVB?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Hmm dogs are all the same species so would a breed be like a subspecies? So mixing breeds would be like mixing 2 subspecies of torts? just curious, make more sense of it all haha I like to interrelate things to connect how things work


Canines are what I use as examples in regard to, “All tortoises are turtles, but not all turtles are tortoises."
“All wolves are canines, but not all canines are wolves."


----------



## smarch

Prairie Mom said:


> Man! I'm thinking you need to make a collection of short stories about driving around Massachusetts! I'm pleased to hear you're still alive


 I post stories to facebook about my commutes all the time, the funny ones outweigh the bad ones. One time I was behind a sewer pump truck whose license plate was "WHATU8" Once there was a VERY large man in a VERY small car.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Canines are what I use as examples in regard to, “All tortoises are turtles, but not all turtles are tortoises."
> “All wolves are canines, but not all canines are wolves."


 all squares are rectangles but not all rectangles are squares


----------



## Prairie Mom

Thanks Prairie Mom, (by the way, what would you like us to call you? It doesn't have to be your real name, if you don't like sharing it.) I don't translate between the two languages, my mind processes both languages separately  Arabic is my native language, and to me it is most beautiful language.[/QUOTE]

Hi Abdulla, I don't mind what anyone calls me. My name is Chrissy. Translating both languages separately definitely means you've crossed over into being a fluent speaker A LONG time ago! -Very cool. Arabic is a beautiful language. I think it is particularly beautiful WRITTEN. I think the prettiest written languages are: Arabic, Amharic, Chinese, and Japanese ---You got to love Asian calligraphy


----------



## Prairie Mom

smarch said:


> I post stories to facebook about my commutes all the time, the funny ones outweigh the bad ones. One time I was behind a sewer pump truck whose license plate was "WHATU8" Once there was a VERY large man in a VERY small car.


Ha ha ha! Alright... it's settled. Begin thinking of the title to your collection of shorts!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> all squares are rectangles but not all rectangles are squares


Every square is a rhombus. But not every rhombus is a square... I still remember that! I even remember the factoring, the quadratic equations...


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here I thought you were making a reference to me. Lol.
> So I'm with Abdulla with this one. Why not a MVB?




Because I discovered while using one with my hatchlings in their first chamber that it was annihilating the moisture and humidity in the air instead of creating a humidity from the water dish and moisture in the substrate. And it was pointed out to me that the pyramiding that started in Beans was very possibly from the 100w MVB. Chamber was humid. During the winter I had to constantly add humidity with a humidifier and misted the enclosure several times a day. Chamber eventually become soggy but under that bulb...dry dry dry.


----------



## Prairie Mom

lisa127 said:


> We're saying goodbye to my baby today, my 13 year old dog Cocoa. She was diagnosed with Lymphoma 4 weeks ago. My daughter came home from college to spend some time with her and be here to send her off. Right now they are sleeping on the floor together.


Hi Lisa, I haven't met you before, but I just wanted to share my sympathies. These are my old babies that just went to heaven last year. They died with in a month of each other.


There are not many things in this world that are harder than what you and your family are going through right now. I'm so glad that Cocoa was able to live such a long happy life with you. I wish you the most peaceful goodbye possible and pray that you will feel at peace with full knowledge that you are doing what is best for Cocoa. I also want you to know that I have not even the slightest doubt that you will be with Cocoa again someday and that your reunion will be joyous.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Because


Ok. I get it. With my hatchling closed chamber, I've a Reptifogger set on a hydrotherm. My 100 watt Powersun is about 18" off the substrate and I have a piece of yellow/tan sandstone directly under that is about the size of a dinner plate. The fogger nozzle is over the water saucer to help eliminate the soggy substrate issue. 
At first I had the nozzle over the humid hide, but with Little Ricky regularly rearranging his enclose, this was an issue.


----------



## Elohi

And I've noticed something. My hatchlings never really basked. They'd soak themselves but it was super rare to see them bask. Not because they were always hiding because as y'all know from pictures and videos, they are usually just out and about. But now that they are older, I see them lounge and bask much more frequently. 
I wonder why that might be? Obviously they aren't in the same chamber so that *could* be a reason for behavioral changes. Or could it be developmental? Larger size, less threat of being a predators snack?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Possibly more relaxed.


----------



## smarch

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha ha ha! Alright... it's settled. Begin thinking of the title to your collection of shorts!


 I've been calling them "Tales of the Commute" lol, but its far too telling of the content for my taste.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Every square is a rhombus. But not every rhombus is a square... I still remember that! I even remember the factoring, the quadratic equations...


 and both squares and rhombuses (rhombi?) are parallelograms!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. I get it. With my hatchling closed chamber, I've a Reptifogger set on a hydrotherm. My 100 watt Powersun is about 18" off the substrate and I have a piece of yellow/tan sandstone directly under that is about the size of a dinner plate. The fogger nozzle is over the water saucer to help eliminate the soggy substrate issue.
> At first I had the nozzle over the humid hide, but with Little Ricky regularly rearranging his enclose, this was an issue.


My reptifogger just arrived in the mail. That is good advice to place the nozzle over the water dish!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> and both squares and rhombuses (rhombi?) are parallelograms!


All parallelograms are quadrilaterals


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> All parallelograms are quadrilaterals


 Which are all polygons!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Which are all polygons!


That are made up of at least three straight lines!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> That are made up of at least three straight lines!


 That all touch but never cross!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> And I've noticed something. My hatchlings never really basked. They'd soak themselves but it was super rare to see them bask. Not because they were always hiding because as y'all know from pictures and videos, they are usually just out and about. But now that they are older, I see them lounge and bask much more frequently.
> I wonder why that might be? Obviously they aren't in the same chamber so that *could* be a reason for behavioral changes. Or could it be developmental? Larger size, less threat of being a predators snack?


Would a smaller bulb help? Would it create a smaller basking area, thus decreasing the dryness? Or will it produce lower temperatures that promote wetness?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monica, you remember this photo of Little Ricky, right? This, I believe, is a yoga stretch, right?


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> Would a smaller bulb help? Would it create a smaller basking area, thus decreasing the dryness? Or will it produce lower temperatures that promote wetness?


100w is the lowest wattage available apparently. That's what I've got is a 100w mvb.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 98518
> 
> Monica, you remember this photo of Little Ricky, right? This, I believe, is a yoga stretch, right?


I don't recall this picture lol!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> 100w is the lowest wattage available apparently. That's what I've got is a 100w mvb.


I should have been more clear, would a small heat lamp (50 w) be better?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Prairie Mom said:


> Thanks Prairie Mom, (by the way, what would you like us to call you? It doesn't have to be your real name, if you don't like sharing it.) I don't translate between the two languages, my mind processes both languages separately  Arabic is my native language, and to me it is most beautiful language.


 
Hi Abdulla, I don't mind what anyone calls me. My name is Chrissy. Translating both languages separately definitely means you've crossed over into being a fluent speaker A LONG time ago! -Very cool. Arabic is a beautiful language. I think it is particularly beautiful WRITTEN. I think the prettiest written languages are: Arabic, Amharic, Chinese, and Japanese ---You got to love Asian calligraphy[/QUOTE]
Here is your name in Arabic:
كْرِسي
I love calligraphy too!


----------



## smarch

@AbdullaAli you speak both without translating one through the other, but they're also 2 different writing/lettering systems... what does your keyboard say??


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> @AbdullaAli you speak both without translating one through the other, but they're also 2 different writing/lettering systems... what does your keyboard say??


I don't type a lot in Arabic, so I type faster in English... 
So this is this is the Arabic keyboard:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Looks a lot like English to this old Cowboy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Looks a lot like English to this old Cowboy.


Ok. I just saw the keyboard that I should have been looking at instead of the post.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I don't type a lot in Arabic, so I type faster in English...
> So this is this is the Arabic keyboard:
> View attachment 98525


 I have enough trouble remembering where 1 set of keys are to get across what I want to say haha so I can understand how one id slower than the other.
Then they really confuse things since out US keyboard is QWERTY while others with the same letters are in a different order... why couldn't they make the letters in alphabetical order!!?? Silly keyboard inventors must have been engineers since their logic is the same as my coworkers' lol. "lets put these letters wherever the heck we want, it'll really confuse people!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got to go folks. I've lots to do today and it's time I get with it.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. I just saw the keyboard that I should have been looking at instead of the post.


 I did the same thing lol


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

bouaboua said:


> My wife..............She gets all the credit. What incubator shall I get? This is my first time. I'm like a new father which is 8,000 miles away and my wife are about to gave birth. I need some serious help.
> 
> Can this type of incubator work? I know @Tom and @ALDABRAMAN use something like this with good success.
> 
> View attachment 98511



* We use them exclusively and have never had any issues!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got to go folks. I've lots to do today and it's time I get with it.





smarch said:


> I did the same thing lol


Bye! Have a nice day


----------



## Prairie Mom

AbdullaAli said:


> Hi Abdulla, I don't mind what anyone calls me. My name is Chrissy. Translating both languages separately definitely means you've crossed over into being a fluent speaker A LONG time ago! -Very cool. Arabic is a beautiful language. I think it is particularly beautiful WRITTEN. I think the prettiest written languages are: Arabic, Amharic, Chinese, and Japanese ---You got to love Asian calligraphy


Here is your name in Arabic:
كْرِسي
I love calligraphy too![/QUOTE]
THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! I love it so much!


----------



## Prairie Mom

@AbdullaAli I've just finished copying it and enlarging it, so I can hang it somewhere I love having my name in Arabic!
Thanks again!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Prairie Mom said:


> Here is your name in Arabic:
> كْرِسي
> I love calligraphy too!


THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! I love it so much![/QUOTE]
You're very welcome! Your name looks a lot like the word: ً
كُرْسي
Which is Arabic for chair. The only difference is the way it is said... The word Chair: would be said like this: Korsy. Your name would be said normally, well almost normally


----------



## Prairie Mom

AbdullaAli said:


> THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! I love it so much!


You're very welcome! Your name looks a lot like the word: ً
كُرْسي
Which is Arabic for chair. The only difference is the way it is said... The word Chair: would be said like this: Korsy. Your name would be said normally, well almost normally [/QUOTE]

CHAIR! ha ha ha! ...I'm not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## smarch

So we have a low clearance railroad bridge right by work, and tractor trailers literally hit it/get stuck under it ALL THE TIME!!!
today they're putting up new signs to warn truckers, theyre putting ones with meter measurements under the ones in feet... yeah because that's the problem they don't know the conversions  ... no t hey hit them beacause theyre not paying attention to a huge bridge coming at them...


----------



## puffy137

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. I just saw the keyboard that I should have been looking at instead of the post.


lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

Prairie Mom said:


> You're very welcome! Your name looks a lot like the word: ً
> كُرْسي
> Which is Arabic for chair. The only difference is the way it is said... The word Chair: would be said like this: Korsy. Your name would be said normally, well almost normally



CHAIR! ha ha ha! ...I'm not sure how I feel about that.[/QUOTE]
This was some information I thought I would "chair" with you...


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> This was some information I thought I would "chair" with you...


Do you mind more puns? Pretty please with a "chairy" on top


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Do you mind more puns? Pretty please with a "chairy" on top


 My brother tells so many punny jokes I've actually started to find them funny!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> My brother tells so many punny jokes I've actually started to find them funny!


I'm sure your puny brother starts his stories with "Once a pun a time" !


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm sure your puny brother starts his stories with "Once a pun a time" !


 no but i'm going to have to tell him that because i'm surprised he hasn't!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm sure your puny brother starts his stories with "Once a pun a time" !


*punny, not puny. Those are to different things


----------



## Jacqui

Ahhh full stomach and a nice warm car.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> *punny, not puny. Those are to different things


 Well he's kinda both lol


----------



## Jacqui

When I picked up my daughter to take her to lunch, she handed me a package of cookies, as I handed her one.  She had saved for the last several days, the tortoise shaped cookies from her Zoo animal cookies her work's vending machine sells. I was touched. She loves Oreos, so I had picked her up the pumpkin flavored ones.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I don't type a lot in Arabic, so I type faster in English...
> So this is this is the Arabic keyboard:
> View attachment 98525



Now that's interesting! So glad you shared it.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Here is your name in Arabic:
> كْرِسي
> I love calligraphy too!



Almost looks like half of a sea lion or seal.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> When I picked up my daughter to take her to lunch, she handed me a package of cookies, as I handed her one.  She had saved for the last several days, the tortoise shaped cookies from her Zoo animal cookies her work's vending machine sells. I was touched. She loves Oreos, so I had picked her up the pumpkin flavored ones.


 My mum bought me those pumpkin oreos a while ago too, I was so happy!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> So we have a low clearance railroad bridge right by work, and tractor trailers literally hit it/get stuck under it ALL THE TIME!!!
> today they're putting up new signs to warn truckers, theyre putting ones with meter measurements under the ones in feet... yeah because that's the problem they don't know the conversions  ... no t hey hit them beacause theyre not paying attention to a huge bridge coming at them...



If they aren't marked or you can't see the measurement marking, you would think you can fit under it. Streets with those bridges should also be labeled as not for truck traffic. Other issues is your height can also be off on your truck or have a high load. Believe me I have had a few that were marked we had safe passage under them, but I was closing my eyes waiting for the sound of metal squealing and to get stuck.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> When I picked up my daughter to take her to lunch, she handed me a package of cookies, as I handed her one.  She had saved for the last several days, the tortoise shaped cookies from her Zoo animal cookies her work's vending machine sells. I was touched. She loves Oreos, so I had picked her up the pumpkin flavored ones.


That is so coincidental... I have had some amazing coincidences my self...


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> My mum bought me those pumpkin oreos a while ago too, I was so happy!



I kinda liked them (I had also gotten a box of them for myself). She mentioned how she will have to hide them from her boyfriend. I am thinking I should buy a box just for him today.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> If they aren't marked or you can't see the measurement marking, you would think you can fit under it. Streets with those bridges should also be labeled as not for truck traffic. Other issues is your height can also be off on your truck or have a high load. Believe me I have had a few that were marked we had safe passage under them, but I was closing my eyes waiting for the sound of metal squealing and to get stuck.


 It is marked, not very well but its marked, it says before turning onto the road, no trucks over 12'9" and theres a sign each way right before the bridge... but the city stupidly put one on the opposite side of the road. Its marked just not well. Its also a V underneath so its debated whether the measurements right, but i'm sure you know the average trailer height is usually an inch or a few over that 12'9" (I wrote a paper on the bridge for a class and learned a lot)
Funny thing ... a tuck JUST NOW hit!!... at least we heard/felt it.. haven't actually seen it yet... but it certainly wasn't train sounding!


----------



## rabbidbros10

world's smallest tortoise


----------



## Jacqui

Okay, I admit it, I am on a pumpkin kick. I just came from WalMart and other then my chicken breast package, it's all about pumpkins.  More pumpkin Oreos, pumpkin donut holes, pumpkin Grands, and pumpkin spice Nestle ready to bake cookies.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> It is marked, not very well but its marked, it says before turning onto the road, no trucks over 12'9" and theres a sign each way right before the bridge... but the city stupidly put one on the opposite side of the road. Its marked just not well. Its also a V underneath so its debated whether the measurements right, but i'm sure you know the average trailer height is usually an inch or a few over that 12'9" (I wrote a paper on the bridge for a class and learned a lot)
> Funny thing ... a tuck JUST NOW hit!!... at least we heard/felt it.. haven't actually seen it yet... but it certainly wasn't train sounding!



Yep, usually 13'.


----------



## Jacqui

I find the signs are best if they are hanging right were you have to go under them.


----------



## Jacqui

From the number you have hitting it, I would bet their GPS' are saying it's okay to go that route.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I find the signs are best if they are hanging right were you have to go under them.


 This is one of the huge ideas we've had or even paint the stinking bridge hugely saying low clearance. the city seems to like to acknowledge its a problem but not do much. 



Jacqui said:


> From the number you have hitting it, I would bet their GPS' are saying it's okay to go that route.


 yes the GPS is a problem, many don't have the special ones you can put in the height for apparently.


----------



## Jacqui

That's because nobody from your town/city has been hurt by it yet. Who cares about truckers who do not vote for them? Most likely the truckers get a ticket/fine from the city too, so they would lose money making it safer. The truck routing on GPS is often a major joke.


----------



## Jacqui

... okay yes, I admit, I am almost always on the side of the truckers.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Almost looks like half of a sea lion or seal.


I totally see it! That makes me like it even more


----------



## Prairie Mom

AbdullaAli said:


> CHAIR! ha ha ha! ...I'm not sure how I feel about that.


This was some information I thought I would "chair" with you...[/QUOTE]

Prairie Mom:





AbdullaAli said:


> Do you mind more puns? Pretty please with a "chairy" on top



Prairie Mom:




[QUOTE="AbdullaAli, post: 956741, I'm sure your puny brother starts his stories with "Once a pun a time" ! [/QUOTE]

Prairie Mom:
Da-doom-Tish! <the sound of a hi-hat can be heard echoing throughout the internet>


Truth be told, your chair pun jokes did make me chuckle out loud....shhh...don't tell anybody.... You're pretty funny! I can't believe you came up with that many puns in such a short amount of time! HOWEVER, if I become known as "the chair girl" I'm going to send Mavis to go bite your shins


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> View attachment 98569
> 
> " I'm going to send Mavis to go bite your shins
> 
> 
> View attachment 98571



The pun didn't make me laugh, but this picture did.  Oh boy the big guns are coming out! (Mavis)


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> The pun didn't make me laugh, but this picture did.  Oh boy the big guns are coming out! (Mavis)


Little Mavis says: Mwaa ha ha ha haaaaaa


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> ... okay yes, I admit, I am almost always on the side of the truckers.


Me too


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm out in the sulcata pen listening to Hayes Carll.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just saying…


----------



## JAYGEE

smarch said:


> So we have a low clearance railroad bridge right by work, and tractor trailers literally hit it/get stuck under it ALL THE TIME!!!
> today they're putting up new signs to warn truckers, theyre putting ones with meter measurements under the ones in feet... yeah because that's the problem they don't know the conversions  ... no t hey hit them beacause theyre not paying attention to a huge bridge coming at them...




Get some video! Than edit it into a compilation video and YouTube it!


----------



## smarch

Anyone know reasons a cat would lick a spot raw? Semores decided one spot needs to constantly be licked... its taken off all the fur and made it raw... I can post a picture if you want, just wanted to know if anyone's experienced this with a cat, no fleas visible just as friendly as ever eating just as piggy as usual, just one spot he keeps licking.


----------



## smarch

JAYGEE said:


> Get some video! Than edit it into a compilation video and YouTube it!


Here's 2 of my own personal shots. I could dig up internet ones. I missed some dooseys!


----------



## JAYGEE

Look up lock granuloma my spelling might be off.

Might be from boredom, we get a lot of dogs that do it due to stress and boredom at the shelter. I haven't seen many cats do it. So it could be something else.


----------



## JAYGEE

smarch said:


> Here's 2 of my own personal shots. I could dig up internet ones. I missed some dooseys!



That's awesome! (as long as no one got hurt) lol


----------



## smarch

JAYGEE said:


> Look up lock granuloma my spelling might be off.
> 
> Might be from boredom, we get a lot of dogs that do it due to stress and boredom at the shelter. I haven't seen many cats do it. So it could be something else.


Not granuloma didn't look like any of the Google images, it's just one spot without like bumps swelling or rash just no fur. Could be boredom I guess but on his back hip?? It happened one other time on his bum... mum had to rub ointment on his boy parts, yucky!


----------



## JAYGEE

If you can post a picture, I can show one of our Vets., when I get back to work in the morning to see if I can get you an answer.

*Lick not lock in previous post


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Me too



I knew I liked you! (and for many many reasons)


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I knew I liked you! (and for many many reasons)


Yay!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Anyone know reasons a cat would lick a spot raw? Semores decided one spot needs to constantly be licked... its taken off all the fur and made it raw... I can post a picture if you want, just wanted to know if anyone's experienced this with a cat, no fleas visible just as friendly as ever eating just as piggy as usual, just one spot he keeps licking.



Hot spot? Ringworm? Got it into something he is allergic too? Just a nice spot to lick?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Here's 2 of my own personal shots. I could dig up internet ones. I missed some dooseys!



So they don't get stuck under the bridge?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Not granuloma didn't look like any of the Google images, it's just one spot without like bumps swelling or rash just no fur. Could be boredom I guess but on his back hip?? It happened one other time on his bum... mum had to rub ointment on his boy parts, yucky!



On a hip...hmm is it a side he lays on a lot? Perhaps developing a pressure sore?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Yay!


----------



## JAYGEE

Jacqui said:


> Hot spot? Ringworm? Got it into something he is allergic too? Just a nice spot to lick?




Ring worm was my next guess, but you would have seen that prior.


----------



## smarch

It's only red because he's been licking it a lot It starts as just regular skin


----------



## JAYGEE

smarch said:


> It's only red because he's been licking it a lot It starts as just regular skin




I'll save them to my phone, and ask the vet I'm the morning.


----------



## Jacqui

So many things it could be caused by even a dermatitis from dry skin.


----------



## tortdad

Maybe it's Ebola 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## JAYGEE

JAYGEE said:


> Ring worm was my next guess, but you would have seen that prior.




Not ringworm.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Maybe it's Ebola
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Well then Im screwed


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Maybe it's Ebola



Let's not even go there.


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> Not ringworm.



After seeing the pictures, I agree on that.


----------



## Prairie Mom

smarch said:


> Anyone know reasons a cat would lick a spot raw? Semores decided one spot needs to constantly be licked... its taken off all the fur and made it raw... I can post a picture if you want, just wanted to know if anyone's experienced this with a cat, no fleas visible just as friendly as ever eating just as piggy as usual, just one spot he keeps licking.


Yes, it's called psychogenic alopecia. @JAYGEE 's comment about the dogs was spot on. I googled it to check my spelling and found this helpful link... http://www.catbehaviorassociates.com/psychogenic-alopecia-in-cats/


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> Maybe it's Ebola
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


OMG a group of moms on fb I belong to (local moms) got into quite a debate about the Ebola **** today. I'm so over the fear mongering. I HATE Fox News. Well I don't like news for their biased crap but OMG Fox News irks me the worst.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> So they don't get stuck under the bridge?


Not if they go fast enough


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> OMG a group of moms on fb I belong to (local moms) got into quite a debate about the Ebola **** today. I'm so over the fear mongering. I HATE Fox News. Well I don't like news for their biased crap but OMG Fox News irks me the worst.


I was talking with my office manager yesterday and she was sounding irritated so I asked her what was up and she was mad because she couldn't find a store that sold bio Hazard suits, lol. Everyone is sold out so she must not be the only crazy 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Jacqui

I forgot about possibility of a urinary tract issue until I read that site.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Not if they go fast enough



I feel sorry for those truckers having to call their bosses about destroying a trailer by hitting a bridge.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> OMG a group of moms on fb I belong to (local moms) got into quite a debate about the Ebola **** today. I'm so over the fear mongering. I HATE Fox News. Well I don't like news for their biased crap but OMG Fox News irks me the worst.


Pretty sure it was Fox that after the marathon bombing was talking about there needing to be multiple "decapitations" ... I believe you mean amputation...


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I forgot about possibility of a urinary tract issue until I read that site.


That would explain him peeing on things... mum says "he doesn't like a mess it's his way of telling you to clean" ... I need to convince her to take him the the vet I really do, he's not mine and I can't afford that or I'd take him myself, but he's their cat their responsibility I'm doing half the work for them though!! 

Should he be coned or socked to stop the licking in the meantime?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I feel sorry for those truckers having to call their bosses about destroying a trailer by hitting a bridge.


Yeah the police come, the trailer and truck gets towed, its assumed the trucker loses the license and job. Its entertainment for us, But sad at the same time


----------



## bouaboua

Good Afternoon. Just waking up and my wife is ready to dig out the Hermanni's egg.

We will keep eggs in one of the enclosure which is maintained at about 90 degrees and 80% humidity till the arrival of that incubator I ordered. 

My wife are so excited, actually..........ME TOO! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Good Afternoon. Just waking up and my wife is ready to dig out the Hermanni's egg.
> 
> We will keep eggs in one of the enclosure which is maintained at about 90 degrees and 80% humidity till the arrival of that incubator I ordered.
> 
> My wife are so excited, actually..........ME TOO! ! !


Just try not to disrupt the orientation of the egg at all.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just try not to disrupt the orientation of the egg at all.


Yes. Ken!

I did told my wife. I think she did a very good job.


----------



## bouaboua

My wife and I are like: Virgin, at the night of the wedding. Excited but very nervous.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> My wife and I are like: Virgin, at the night of the wedding. Excited but very nervous.


Trying to remember…trying…trying…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today I spent a good two hours trying to repair our front load washer. The drain operation is not functioning as it should. Test load has been ran. Survey says…X. No good. May need to replace the pump itself which is what I wanted to avoid.


----------



## Jacqui

My yard looks like the carnage from a bad white sale. There are sheets and towels laying all over the place. Bad news is they dropped tonight's lows down to only 32.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> My wife and I are like: Virgin, at the night of the wedding. Excited but very nervous.



Oopppsss, I think I goofed that part up.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Afternoon. Just waking up and my wife is ready to dig out the Hermanni's egg.
> 
> We will keep eggs in one of the enclosure which is maintained at about 90 degrees and 80% humidity till the arrival of that incubator I ordered.
> 
> My wife are so excited, actually..........ME TOO! ! !




Me three!!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> It has been sad these last couple of weeks seeing many snakes (mainly small young garter and ratsnakes, but a few collared (or are they called ringneck) snakes killed on the streets around my houses. Yesterday as we were coming home from town, there was a larger ratsnake on the other lane that looked like it had been hit. As I watched a SUV coming from the other direction ran it over with no attempt to go around it. No way that driver should have not been able to see him.
> 
> I well know the studies about how folks go out of their way to run over snakes, but it still angers and saddens me to see it happen.


I hate that anyone would do that. 

Look what we have here in Detroit.
Actually those babies were probably off to no good end. I am so sad that they were getting transported that way.


----------



## Kerryann

tortdad said:


> Then think like an engineer and rig up a trap for anyone who enters your space
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


My husband is an engineer and he has modified his nerf gun to shoot so hard it leaves welts. I am just saying it might be an unwinnable fight.


----------



## Kerryann

rabbidbros10 said:


> View attachment 98512
> AHHHHHHHH JUST FOUND THIS IN ME GARAGE


You'd be so lucky


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 98518
> 
> Monica, you remember this photo of Little Ricky, right? This, I believe, is a yoga stretch, right?


He has his own TV? Wow it' makes mine look not so spoiled...


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Okay, I admit it, I am on a pumpkin kick. I just came from WalMart and other then my chicken breast package, it's all about pumpkins.  More pumpkin Oreos, pumpkin donut holes, pumpkin Grands, and pumpkin spice Nestle ready to bake cookies.


I had pumpkin fro yo today. Omg I love pumpkin stuff. Last weekend I was drinking the best pumpkin beer ever called the Pumking.


----------



## Prairie Mom

smarch said:


> That would explain him peeing on things... mum says "he doesn't like a mess it's his way of telling you to clean" ... I need to convince her to take him the the vet I really do, he's not mine and I can't afford that or I'd take him myself, but he's their cat their responsibility I'm doing half the work for them though!!
> 
> Should he be coned or socked to stop the licking in the meantime?



NO, Please don't cone him or try to cover it up. This will stress the cat MORE. It's better to try to distract him and entertain him with play etc. You can also get a topical pet hydrocortisone spray from Walmart, but chances are the cat will lick it off so much that you'll have a hard time keeping it on. I have six cats -yup, I'd be the perfect definition of crazy cat lady, if I didn't have lots of other animals and people in my home.  I have one cat that regularly battles psychogenic alopecia due to emotional/behavioral health. He is really unhappy with where he fits in the hierarchy and we've had to really work on his environment in order to make him feel more peaceful and entertained as an indoor cat. I have another cat that has had regular urinary tract infections and once had to have surgery on his bladder, because it was so bad that the meds were not working properly. My little buddy nearly DIED.

When a cat starts randomly peeing in places, he really REAlLY needs to have the infection ruled out by a vet.--This is really important and could be life threatening. If he is not peeing due to infection, it could be a litterbox issue. Try getting an additional litter box and clean them out twice a day. If he keeps peeing in the same spot over and over again, put a litterbox on whatever weird place he is peeing and after a while, slowly inch the litterbox to wherever you want his permanent toilet to be.

I feel bad for you, because it doesn't even sound like your cat, but I'm so happy that you care about him. Do a little internet research and try to convince your Mom to take him the to vet. If his health is good, then sigh in relief, and try to improve his environment and litterboxes. Good luck!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Trying to remember…trying…trying…


 Hahahahahaha........Ken. You are funny........I know........Too long ago..........

I mean your first hatchling, right?????


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> My yard looks like the carnage from a bad white sale. There are sheets and towels laying all over the place. Bad news is they dropped tonight's lows down to only 32.


You're a trooper! Covering them up really can make a difference though. I was able to save my tomatoes, pumpkins, and even watermelon in 28 degrees for several days using an old comforter and a tarp. Good luck and hoping your garden survives until the sun shines


----------



## mike taylor

You guys are crazy! (Ken, Steven )


----------



## smarch

Kerryann said:


> My husband is an engineer and he has modified his nerf gun to shoot so hard it leaves welts. I am just saying it might be an unwinnable fight.


I MUST learn!! I'm an engineer too... well at least one in training... and am artist, I work both sides of the brain, I actually would have a winnable chance there


----------



## Elohi

Haven't had Freckles out in a while. She found a place to relax. Then she found a place to nap. 






Excuse the goofy face in the last pic.


----------



## smarch

Prairie Mom said:


> NO, Please don't cone him or try to cover it up. This will stress the cat MORE. It's better to try to distract him and entertain him with play etc. You can also get a topical pet hydrocortisone spray from Walmart, but chances are the cat will lick it off so much that you'll have a hard time keeping it on. I have six cats -yup, I'd be the perfect definition of crazy cat lady, if I didn't have lots of other animals and people in my home.  I have one cat that regularly battles psychogenic alopecia due to emotional/behavioral health. He is really unhappy with where he fits in the hierarchy and we've had to really work on his environment in order to make him feel more peaceful and entertained as an indoor cat. I have another cat that has had regular urinary tract infections and once had to have surgery on his bladder, because it was so bad that the meds were not working properly. My little buddy nearly DIED.
> 
> When a cat starts randomly peeing in places, he really REAlLY needs to have the infection ruled out by a vet.--This is really important and could be life threatening. If he is not peeing due to infection, it could be a litterbox issue. Try getting an additional litter box and clean them out twice a day. If he keeps peeing in the same spot over and over again, put a litterbox on whatever weird place he is peeing and after a while, slowly inch the litterbox to wherever you want his permanent toilet to be.
> 
> I feel bad for you, because it doesn't even sound like your cat, but I'm so happy that you care about him. Do a little internet research and try to convince your Mom to take him the to vet. If his health is good, then sigh in relief, and try to improve his environment and litterboxes. Good luck!


I figured gone would be bad (funny but unhelpful) My mum's been using bag balm, it's what she used when he did this to his butt too, something about it'll be ok when he licks it off. 
We've had Semore since 2004 and he's been indoor 2 years now (foxes, roads and everything we decided it wasn't worth it) he started weirdly peeing in places early this year (around the time my ex left but I mean he couldn't be that distraught about her leaving!) He uses his box too and doesn't always pee everywhere, although his old litter box he kept 'missing' and peeing off the edge to the floor so we had to get a slightly higher sided one, it's not that that caused it though since he was doing it before that too. 
We've actually brought him to the vet for it in the beginning and they took a sample and I guess there was nothing wrong... so I mean it's like bladder infection was ruled out... but I know it's still possible now. 
I'm working on convincing her, I was giving her the play by play of posts on here, at a certain point if she won't bring him to the vet I will... I can't spare the $100-150 but I do have the money, since I mean if he is sick it's not fair and I won't let him suffer, I guess that's the good thing of being at the last years of living at home, I have my money, my job, My car, my time (within reason, I'm responsible anyways though) so I could take him myself if she won't listen to reason (love parents to death but sometimes they're illogical!)


----------



## Elohi

d'awwwwwww snoozing.


----------



## mike taylor

If I was to do that Monica my tort would pee on me . Ha ha


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Haven't had Freckles out in a while. She found a place to relax. Then she found a place to nap.
> View attachment 98611
> 
> 
> View attachment 98612
> 
> 
> Excuse the goofy face in the last pic.
> View attachment 98613


Nank sits on my chest like the first picture and I cover his bum with my blanket and he naps <3


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> You guys are crazy! (Ken, Steven )


We are talking about hatching the tortoise egg for the first time. 

Wedding night are just periphrases.


----------



## Elohi

Beans usually poops and then explores. He rarely naps when I have him out but freckles loves a warm neck/shoulder. Lol 
Watson will just poop repeatedly. LOL.


----------



## Elohi

Watson thinks human=antigravity light speed travel/food/snacks/warm soaks/poop. So if I have him out he runs through the list of expectations and when he gets to poop, well he just keeps pooping. LOL.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Beans usually poops and then explores. He rarely naps when I have him out but freckles loves a warm neck/shoulder. Lol
> Watson will just poop repeatedly. LOL.


Nanks never had an accident on me, I wouldn't be upset our blame him if he did though. 
Speaking of sleeping torts...


----------



## JAYGEE

My ninja search skills must be lacking, because I can't seem to find an answer so I decided to ask here.

Are there any Sulcata breeders in Houston, TX? 

For posting in the wrong place ill share this collage of my daughter a while back with her first taste of cereal.


----------



## Elohi

LOL!!!!!
What dis? No really. What dis?
Hmmm... Oh dis good!!


----------



## Elohi

FREAKING ADORABLE. 

And I'm not sure about Houston sully breeders.


----------



## Elohi

OMG!!! I forgot to tell y'all that I got freckles to eat a whole soaked mazuri pellet!!! This is big!! She has never eaten it before. I'm so excited because the other go to town on mazuri and have obviously grown a lot faster, I'm hoping her new found interest in mazuri helps her grow at a better rate. She's so petite.


----------



## Prairie Mom

smarch said:


> I figured gone would be bad (funny but unhelpful) My mum's been using bag balm, it's what she used when he did this to his butt too, something about it'll be ok when he licks it off.
> We've had Semore since 2004 and he's been indoor 2 years now (foxes, roads and everything we decided it wasn't worth it) he started weirdly peeing in places early this year (around the time my ex left but I mean he couldn't be that distraught about her leaving!) He uses his box too and doesn't always pee everywhere, although his old litter box he kept 'missing' and peeing off the edge to the floor so we had to get a slightly higher sided one, it's not that that caused it though since he was doing it before that too.
> We've actually brought him to the vet for it in the beginning and they took a sample and I guess there was nothing wrong... so I mean it's like bladder infection was ruled out... but I know it's still possible now.
> I'm working on convincing her, I was giving her the play by play of posts on here, at a certain point if she won't bring him to the vet I will... I can't spare the $100-150 but I do have the money, since I mean if he is sick it's not fair and I won't let him suffer, I guess that's the good thing of being at the last years of living at home, I have my money, my job, My car, my time (within reason, I'm responsible anyways though) so I could take him myself if she won't listen to reason (love parents to death but sometimes they're illogical!)


The fact that you've taken him to the vet over this before and nothing was physically wrong definitely lowers the alarm level in my eyes, but you never know, I guess. I think the big changes like the ex leaving and becoming indoor only would definitely have an impact on what's going on now. I totally agree with you about the risks of roaming around outside. It just means you guys may have some work to do to keep him happy and entertained inside. Some people swear by "Feliway spray." That might be worth giving a try to help him calm down a bit, but I don't think it is the final answer to the problem. Good luck!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Elohi said:


> View attachment 98614
> 
> View attachment 98615
> 
> 
> 
> d'awwwwwww snoozing.
> View attachment 98616


Your tortoise photos made me MELT! I love how relaxed and safe he obviously feels with you!


----------



## Prairie Mom

JAYGEE said:


> My ninja search skills must be lacking, because I can't seem to find an answer so I decided to ask here.
> 
> Are there any Sulcata breeders in Houston, TX?
> 
> For posting in the wrong place ill share this collage of my daughter a while back with her first taste of cereal.
> 
> View attachment 98618


The collage of photos killed me!!! So funny! What a cutie!


----------



## JAYGEE

Prairie Mom said:


> The collage of photos killed me!!! So funny! What a cutie!



Thank you! it was luck to get these perfect pics for the collage. Lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good morning


----------



## JAYGEE

AbdullaAli said:


> Good morning



Good morning to you, and goodnight!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Good morning


Morning brother from another mother : )


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning brother from another mother : )


How is it going Ken?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fair. But watching tv with Karen. Can't do both, and don't want to be rude to her.


----------



## mike taylor

Decision made wisely Ken .


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I HATE Fox News.


Me too. I hate it for a different reason... The way they talked about Major Mariam Al Mansoori was stupid. And apologies don't make things like this disappear.
Edit: Apologies just make any problem less severe, but people should know what they say on TV does make a difference, thousands of people can be affected (positively or negatively) by what someone says on TV.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Fair. But watching tv with Karen. Can't do both, and don't want to be rude to her.


Then have fun watching TV...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Abdulla, do you know of any creditability to the reports of her family disowning her for her participation in the strikes?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Abdulla, do you know of any creditability to the reports of her family disowning her for her participation in the strikes?


They have NO credibility at all. The first site that published that is called "Al-Umah" which called ISIS "the blessed revolution of Syria". Here is a quote from her cousin (from twitter):
" "A rumor without truth" I am her uncle's daughter and I have not heard about this, it is the opposite we are all proud of her <3"
Most sites that claim she was disowned support the Muslim Brotherhood (which supports ISIS).


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> Me too. I hate it for a different reason... The way they talked about Major Mariam Al Mansoori was stupid. And apologies don't make things like this disappear.
> Edit: Apologies just make any problem less severe, but people should know what they say on TV does make a difference, thousands of people can be affected (positively or negatively) by what someone says on TV.



I completely agree about that douchebag who mocked the Major. I hated Fox News FAR before that though. They are constantly fear mongering and spouting off hateful BS. I just can't stand it. I dread the thought of what other countries and people think of Americans after they see the awful crap news stations like Fox News spout off. GAG.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thank you for clearing that up. Most of us here in the states have really no idea what things are like in Muslim countries, and the, “information" presented us on national news is truly designed to keep us misinformed and ignorant.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm tired folks. I had a busy, productive/unproductive day today and need to call it a night and get some quality horizontal time in. Good night, good friends.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm tired folks. I had a busy, productive/unproductive day today and need to call it a night and get some quality horizontal time in. Good night, good friends.


Good night Ken!


----------



## puffy137

Jacqui said:


> From the number you have hitting it, I would bet their GPS' are saying it's okay to go that route.


Couldn't you paint a warning on a sheet & hang it on the bridge, , such a low tech effort might draw more immediate attention to the problem.


----------



## JAYGEE

Woke up, to use the bathroom and then I make my way back to bed and find my youngest son in my spot. So I grabbed a blanket and am headed for the couch now.


----------



## tortdad

JAYGEE said:


> Woke up, to use the bathroom and then I make my way back to bed and find my youngest son in my spot. So I grabbed a blanket and am headed for the couch now.


 That's every night for me. My son like to snuggle daddy 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## lisa127

Prairie Mom said:


> Hi Lisa, I haven't met you before, but I just wanted to share my sympathies. These are my old babies that just went to heaven last year. They died with in a month of each other.
> View attachment 98516
> 
> There are not many things in this world that are harder than what you and your family are going through right now. I'm so glad that Cocoa was able to live such a long happy life with you. I wish you the most peaceful goodbye possible and pray that you will feel at peace with full knowledge that you are doing what is best for Cocoa. I also want you to know that I have not even the slightest doubt that you will be with Cocoa again someday and that your reunion will be joyous.


Your babies are beautiful! Thank you for your sympathies. It feels empty here and my other dog seems confused. We just lost my nephew a few months ago and I asked him to take care of her for me. My sister (his mother) did the same too. He loved dogs and he loved my dogs too.


----------



## smarch

Prairie Mom said:


> The fact that you've taken him to the vet over this before and nothing was physically wrong definitely lowers the alarm level in my eyes, but you never know, I guess. I think the big changes like the ex leaving and becoming indoor only would definitely have an impact on what's going on now. I totally agree with you about the risks of roaming around outside. It just means you guys may have some work to do to keep him happy and entertained inside. Some people swear by "Feliway spray." That might be worth giving a try to help him calm down a bit, but I don't think it is the final answer to the problem. Good luck!


As of last night, I went with assuming it's emotional, only on the terms that last time the very found no UTI but I still want him to go again, I've decided I'm going to start trying to find time to play with him every day he doesn't play sonetimes which is why we don't bother but last night he did quite a bit. I used some of that Jackson Galaxy Eat Play love lol, see if it helps any in the mean time


----------



## smarch

puff 137 said:


> Couldn't you paint a warning on a sheet & hang it on the bridge, , such a low tech effort might draw more immediate attention to the problem.


Yeah but getting it on the bridge is another story since all that's up there is trains. My thought the other day was a week meaning graffiti artist lol it's not a great part of the city it could happen. The railroad company doesn't want the bridge touched (painted and I think have a sign put directly on it) since they get money every time it happens and the bridge is always absolutely fine


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Yeah but getting it on the bridge is another story since all that's up there is trains. My thought the other day was a week meaning graffiti artist lol it's not a great part of the city it could happen. The railroad company doesn't want the bridge touched (painted and I think have a sign put directly on it) since they get money every time it happens and the bridge is always absolutely fine


What about signs on a pole like this:


The bridge won't be touched. And the sign can be big 
Edit: That is just a picture I found on the internet, everything is online nowadays...


----------



## mike taylor

They need to hang a pole like at the dive through so if you hit that pole you know your going to hit the bridge.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm having a real hard time getting it in gear this a.m. It's a bit cool outside and sitting here in the house reading the computer/forum isn't helping me. 

I'm building Dudley a new house because his old one shows signs of termites. And his old house is attached to the front of MY house, beside my front door. So the sooner I get it away from there, the better it will be for my house. I'm building the new one in the back yard right next to the fence separating Dudley's yard from the back yard, and then I'll cut a door hole in the fence so he can get into this house. So far I've started leveling the ground and I've added sand. Next I'll place down the masonry caps to make the floor. Then I'll add a layer of fine stainless steel mesh to keep out the termites. I think I'm dragging my feet because the rubber stall mats I bought yesterday at the feed store (in the back of my truck) are SO heavy and I have no idea how I'm going to get them from the back of my truck to my back yard.

So, here I sit...trying to find ways to get out of going outside and starting in on my project.


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> For posting in the wrong place ill share this collage of my daughter a while back with her first taste of cereal.




Looks like she likes oatmeal as well as I do. lol Cute pictures which she will love seeing when she is much older.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Yeah but getting it on the bridge is another story since all that's up there is trains. My thought the other day was a week meaning graffiti artist lol it's not a great part of the city it could happen. The railroad company doesn't want the bridge touched (painted and I think have a sign put directly on it) since they get money every time it happens and the bridge is always absolutely fine



See there ya go, but the bridge folks should also be ticketed with negligence IF they fail to do EVERYTHING in their powers to prevent an accident (which they are not)


----------



## JAYGEE

smarch said:


> It's only red because he's been licking it a lot It starts as just regular skin


Our Vet said that it could be some kind of bite, she said to try neosporin twice a day, and see if it gets better.


----------



## Jacqui

Did you get an answer yet on Houston breeders?


----------



## Yvonne G

JAYGEE said:


> Our Vet said that it could be some kind of bite, she said to try neosporin twice a day, and see if it gets better.



Might also be a very tiny, hard-to-see, sticker, like a little cactus sticker.


----------



## Prairie Mom

lisa127 said:


> Your babies are beautiful! Thank you for your sympathies. It feels empty here and my other dog seems confused. We just lost my nephew a few months ago and I asked him to take care of her for me. My sister (his mother) did the same too. He loved dogs and he loved my dogs too.


Uhhh...hearing what you are going through just breaks my heart. I understand exactly how rough this time is for you! Eventually things will get easier, but it will take some time. Hug your other dog for me!


----------



## JAYGEE

Jacqui said:


> Did you get an answer yet on Houston breeders?


Not yet, I was hoping @tortdad might know or any other members who are local to me. I was googling breeders, but I was hoping some one here knew, or could recommend some one.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Elohi

This is shell rot isn't it?



It's not wet in there so hmmmm. 
But I am noticing that Watson nestles down into the substrate


----------



## mike taylor

Looks like the rot to me .


----------



## Elohi

Dammit. Dammit. Dammit.


----------



## mike taylor

Its ok clean it with a tooth bush and wash it . Foot cream and these two things is all you need. The second one it the soap kills everything . Bedadine just use it one time the first day then the soap and foot cream . In a week or to it will be a memory.


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Its ok clean it with a tooth bush and wash it . Foot cream and these two things is all you need. The second one it the soap kills everything . Bedadine just use it one time the first day then the soap and foot cream . In a week or to it will be a memory.



Where can I find the hibiclense? I've seen betadine in most pharmacies and foot cream is an easy find.
I have liquid nystatin, anti-fungal solution too if that can be used.


----------



## Elohi

Mike, do you think it could be my mixed substrate? I have a blend of three types. One type I've never used prior to this mixture. It was an organic black cow too soil that had baked cow manure in it. I didn't use a lot of it, it's mostly coir and the ground sphagnum peat moss.


----------



## mike taylor

It maybe the cow manure . All I use is hard wood mulch from Home Depot . I got the soap from Wal-Mart .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> This is shell rot isn't it?
> View attachment 98658
> 
> 
> It's not wet in there so hmmmm.
> But I am noticing that Watson nestles down into the substrate




: (


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> It maybe the cow manure . All I use is hard wood mulch from Home Depot . I got the soap from Wal-Mart .


Oh man, what a job this is going to be to replace it all. -sigh-
I would use something new in a larger indoor enclosure. -double sigh-


----------



## Elohi

I'm all for "live and learn" but it bugs the hell out of me when "live and learn" causes something to go wrong for my kids or my animals. 
Kicking myself in the *** right now.


----------



## Jacqui

Is everybody having their gasoline prices falling right now?


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't even look at the prices. I need gas...I pump gas. End of story.


----------



## Elohi

QUICK. 
Indoor closed chamber plants that would do well in a 40g reptile tank. 
I'm at the nursery now shopping for the new hatchling.


----------



## Elohi

Yes? No?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I don't know!!! Spider plants, aloe, jade…


----------



## Elohi

I got 5 plants for $16. SWEET. 
Two of those ferns, two pots of mondo grass and a lime colored sweet potato vine.


----------



## Elohi

I've got to spider plants already. I'll put one in the chamber.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lots of different types of ground cover ice plants work as well. It all gets eaten in the end though.


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, have you saw the bacon maple cookie dough mix?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Doesn't sound good at all to me. Haven't seen it though. I'm not a big fan of sweets.


----------



## Jacqui

Ok


----------



## Elohi

Brat. I want a nap. Alaina says no. Lol.


----------



## mike taylor

Well we live and learn . I got Dozer all setup just in time because it got down in the high low 60 's last night and was cool all day today . Put him a uvb fixture and lamp in his shipping box house . He seems to like it . Next weekend I'm starting the outdoor run . Then I can move his heated house outside the shed . So he can munch down the grass .


----------



## Elohi

Lol. He's wiggling up closer to me.


----------



## JAYGEE

New pics of my kids 3 Toe Boxie.

Soaking in moms Tupperware, don't tell. Lol




Eating some night crawlers.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's a lot of growth on that baby. How long have you had it now?


----------



## JAYGEE

I bought the box of night crawlers from petco, that says to keep in the fridge. Can I put them in a bucket and keep them outside? Will they make baby night crawlers?


----------



## JAYGEE

Yvonne G said:


> That's a lot of growth on that baby. How long have you had it now?




2-3 months now, I think. Some where around there.


----------



## Elohi

Hey Mike, or anyone who is on right now. How often to I wash with the hibiclense and apply the anti-fungal cream?


----------



## JAYGEE

I redid his set up added some things and took some things out. Made the substrate deeper since he likes to dig so much. New water dish, and that's it for now. Pet co has the $1 a gallon sale so if I can find a 20 long I'll grab one.


----------



## JAYGEE

Elohi said:


> Hey Mike, or anyone who is on right now. How often to I wash with the hibiclense and apply the anti-fungal cream?



I'm online but I don't know, just stopping by to say hi. Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

JAYGEE said:


> I bought the box of night crawlers from petco, that says to keep in the fridge. Can I put them in a bucket and keep them outside? Will they make baby night crawlers?



they are very susceptible to warm weather and die easily. I've never been able to keep them alive outside.


----------



## JAYGEE

Yvonne G said:


> they are very susceptible to warm weather and die easily. I've never been able to keep them alive outside.



Ok so best bet is just to keep them in the fridge?


----------



## bouaboua

Good afternoon TFO.


----------



## tortdad

JAYGEE said:


> Not yet, I was hoping @tortdad might know or any other members who are local to me. I was googling breeders, but I was hoping some one here knew, or could recommend some one.



What species tort are you looking for 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## JAYGEE

tortdad said:


> What species tort are you looking for
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)




Sulcata.


----------



## Elohi

@Yvonne G 
What is the reason for betadine only once? I forget. And how often do I wash and apply cream?


----------



## tortdad

It kills everything, the fungus and the new growth, which is why just once. I don't know how much to wash and lube... Maybe twice a day. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

JAYGEE said:


> Sulcata.



A baby or do you want to adopt a large one? 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## mike taylor

Monica wash daily and put the cream on daily . The bedadine will kill what is causing the rot but will also kill new growth . Keep treatment up till it is gone and is healed .


----------



## JAYGEE

tortdad said:


> A baby or do you want to adopt a large one?
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


I really do not want a hatchling, but maybe a yearling. Might be open to something bigger, but if big enough to keep outdoors I would need to build an outdoor enclosure.


----------



## tortdad

JAYGEE said:


> I really do not want a hatchling, but maybe a yearling. Might be open to something bigger, but if big enough to keep outdoors I would need to build an outdoor enclosure.


 The outdoor enclosure part is easy if you have yard space. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## JAYGEE

tortdad said:


> The outdoor enclosure part is easy if you have yard space.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


I have yard space, and a pecan tree smack dab in the middle to offer shade.


----------



## tortdad

Send member "Tortoise" a private message. He's in Dallas and I bet he has a few sulcata looking for homes. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## JAYGEE

tortdad said:


> Send member "Tortoise" a private message. He's in Dallas and I bet he has a few sulcata looking for homes.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Will do, thanks @tortdad!


----------



## mike taylor

Thats tortadise Kevin . To keep worms alive and breed them make a composting pile . Look up composting on line very eazy to do .


----------



## Kerryann

smarch said:


> I MUST learn!! I'm an engineer too... well at least one in training... and am artist, I work both sides of the brain, I actually would have a winnable chance there


You change out the spring in the gun to a tighter one.


----------



## smarch

Kerryann said:


> You change out the spring in the gun to a tighter one.


I know what I'm doing when school gets out!!... I forgot I have a nerf collection in my car that was supposed to be donated a while ago, won't even have to destroy mine to explore it!


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> I don't even look at the prices. I need gas...I pump gas. End of story.


I am with Yvonne but my husband said they were going down today when we were running around.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Ken, have you saw the bacon maple cookie dough mix?


I made noodle kugel tonight and Mikey said it would have been good with facon in it and then I said I should have added maple too.


----------



## tortdad

JAYGEE said:


> Will do, thanks @tortdad!


 Mikes right.... Its tortadise not tortoise 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Mikes right.... Its tortadise not tortoise
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


No worries Kevin I got your back .


----------



## smarch

Kerryann said:


> You change out the spring in the gun to a tighter one.


I told my brother I learned how to adapt it on the tortoise forum but wouldn't tell him how so he tried to figure out where here it was and for some reason decided it had to be under the Southeast Asian Tortoises... first off since when is a dart gun a tortoise, and also Franklin's a Russian, I'm not sure why Southeast Asian was so specific to him! It was hilarious though... then he googled it and found instructions involving a saw hot glue and all sorts of other things, people make things too hard lol


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> New pics of my kids 3 Toe Boxie.
> 
> Soaking in moms Tupperware, don't tell. Lol
> 
> View attachment 98740
> 
> 
> Eating some night crawlers.
> View attachment 98741
> 
> View attachment 98742
> 
> View attachment 98743




Lookee at them scutes!


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> Ok so best bet is just to keep them in the fridge?



Yes, it is.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good afternoon TFO.



*waves* Hi!


----------



## Elohi

I'm about to create a new thread to figure out what his is that I'm seeing on my sweet Watson. Will y'all look at it?


----------



## Elohi

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/What-is-this????.102860/


----------



## Kerryann

I just had a wicked reaction to beer.


----------



## mike taylor

Did it make you drunk? Haha


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Did it make you drunk? Haha


It made me start getting drunk and then I broke out in hives everywhere. They were itching like normal but burning this time and sooooo bad.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

One word. Coors


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> One word. Coors


 3 words

Not real beer


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Kerryann

tortdad said:


> 3 words
> 
> Not real beer
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Agreed... hopefully it was just because this beer was really hoppy and it's not every beer.


----------



## Elohi

Found this in my phone and decided to make it my picture for TFO. Sugy is so stinking cute in this picture. I wish I had her red hair


----------



## Elohi

Apparently skipping dinner was a bad idea. I'm already in bed and NOW, I get hungry. Figures. 
I get to work on enclosures tomorrow. 
Set up the tank for the soon to be hatched Leo and pull a cubic butt ton of substrate out of the big chamber and redo.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> He has his own TV? Wow it' makes mine look not so spoiled...


TV? For him it's a big screen! Complete with satellite, but all he cares to watch is animal planet and the original Top Gear reruns!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm guessing it's Saturday night and everyone is out doing Saturday night or watching Utah best Ucla in college football, right?


----------



## taza

Good morning.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Good morning!
Hmmm this is kind of cool. I just discovered this thread and I guess this would have been a good place to post my recent comment instead of starting a new thread.


----------



## lisa127

Good morning.

I miss my dog. It's very quiet and lonely here.

That's the beauty of chelonians. They have long lifespans. I've had enough with losing my furry family members.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> It made me start getting drunk and then I broke out in hives everywhere. They were itching like normal but burning this time and sooooo bad.



Which one of your "funny" drinks was it?


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Found this in my phone and decided to make it my picture for TFO. Sugy is so stinking cute in this picture. I wish I had her red hair
> View attachment 98783



She is "so stinking cute" in every picture what are you talking about?


----------



## Jacqui

taza said:


> Good morning.



Good morning to you, too!


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I miss my dog. It's very quiet and lonely here.
> 
> That's the beauty of chelonians. They have long lifespans. I've had enough with losing my furry family members.



Even with a house filled with dogs and cats, when one is gone even if it's one you never thought you noticed much, there seems an empty glaring void. When it's one whom was so very special like yours was, it is so much bigger, so much more glaring, and so much more empty. *hugs*


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! ! !



*Good morning!!*​


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> Even with a house filled with dogs and cats, when one is gone even if it's one you never thought you noticed much, there seems an empty glaring void. When it's one whom was so very special like yours was, it is so much bigger, so much more glaring, and so much more empty. *hugs*


Thank you.

I had 2 dogs and 2 cats. In the past couple of years I lost both cats and my older dog on Friday as you know. That means I am down to one dog and that's it. One small 14 lb. dog. The thing is, my house really is the quiet house now! Just 3 or 4 years ago not only did I have the two dogs and two cats, but I had two daughters in high school with friends in and out. My girls are now grown and in their early twenties. One does not live at home anymore and the other works full time and has the upstairs here in my house to herself. So again, one 14 lb. dog and no children in a house makes for a very quiet home! It's amazing how much things change.


----------



## Jacqui

When my first child left home, I was not prepared for how much his going changed the house. How quiet it was, even though he was quiet and usually either outside or up in his room reading. I can not imagine being down to only one dog and no cats.


----------



## JAYGEE

Jacqui said:


> When my first child left home, I was not prepared for how much his going changed the house. How quiet it was, even though he was quiet and usually either outside or up in his room reading. I can not imagine being down to only one dog and no cats.


So I shouldn't be looking forward to the kids moving out?


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> @Yvonne G
> What is the reason for betadine only once? I forget. And how often do I wash and apply cream?



Betadine inhibits the growth of white blood cells. So use it once to kill the germs, then use Chlorhexidine after that. Daily.


----------



## lisa127

Yeah, part of me really wants to adopt more. But I'm thinking maybe this is a good thing for now. Maybe it means I can financially afford to give him the best care possible


JAYGEE said:


> So I shouldn't be looking forward to the kids moving out?


You quickly get used to it!!....lol

It's the one dog thing that is difficult to get used to.


----------



## Yvonne G

After my last kid moved away, I was absolutely amazed that food in the refrigerator got moldy. When I had kids, food never got moldy!! 

I never experienced the empty nest syndrome, however my daughter is going through it now. She's really depressed at being alone in her house.


----------



## JAYGEE

lisa127 said:


> You quickly get used to it!!....lol
> 
> It's the one dog thing that is difficult to get used to.




We used to have two cats Chico and Pebbles, but we had to re home them when our daughter was born. The surgeon suggested that our daughter shouldn't be around any animals when she was able to come home. Its been about 6-7 months now, and I miss them so much.

Sometimes it feels like Chico is still here, but its usually a shirt or a shoe that is near where one of his favorite spots to hang out.

This is Pebbles looking fabulous.




Chico, wouldn't leaves side after I had knee surgery. He would lay with me all day, and keep me company.


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> So I shouldn't be looking forward to the kids moving out?



It has it's good points, but lots of bad.  We raise our children to learn to fly and then once they learn and fly away, we want to call them back.  Even with all the time I do still see my children and how proud I am of what they have made of themselves, there are times when I wish for my little brats to be back.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> You quickly get used to it!!....lol



I am not sure I am use to it, more resigned to it.


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> We used to have two cats Chico and Pebbles, but we had to re home them when our daughter was born. The surgeon suggested that our daughter shouldn't be around any animals when she was able to come home. Its been about 6-7 months now, and I miss them so much.
> 
> Sometimes it feels like Chico is still here, but its usually a shirt or a shoe that is near where one of his favorite spots to hang out.
> 
> This is Pebbles looking fabulous.
> 
> View attachment 98813
> 
> 
> Chico, wouldn't leaves side after I had knee surgery. He would lay with me all day, and keep me company.
> 
> View attachment 98814
> 
> View attachment 98815



Oh Pebbles is beautiful! I have a dog who is around 18 and was born beside me, that I don't think I could rehome for one of my children when it was born. Geesh that must have been tough to do. Your stronger then me.


----------



## JAYGEE

Jacqui said:


> Oh Pebbles is beautiful! I have a dog who is around 18 and was born beside me, that I don't think I could rehome for one of my children when it was born. Geesh that must have been tough to do. Your stronger then me.




It was hard, heck it still is, but prior to them being adopted I got to take care of them at the shelter, and got to meet the adopters. Husband, and wife with 3 kids that were looking for two cats that got along with each other and good with kids.


----------



## JAYGEE

Lets get ready for some FOOOOOOTTTBBBAAAALLLLL

Texans Vs. Cowboys


Lets go TEXANS!!


----------



## Elohi

You mean GO COWBOYS!!!
Hehehehe
Not that I can stand their owner. GAG


----------



## JAYGEE

Elohi said:


> You mean GO COWBOYS!!!
> Hehehehe
> Not that I can stand their owner. GAG



Ban.


----------



## Elohi

JAYGEE said:


> Ban.


Hahahahahaha


----------



## JAYGEE

Elohi said:


> Hahahahahaha



I'm practicing my new move called the "Romo"


----------



## JAYGEE

Elohi said:


> Hahahahahaha





JAYGEE said:


> I'm practicing my new move called the "Romo"


----------



## Elohi

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 98827


OMG I jut died laughing. ROTFLMAO


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> Lets get ready for some FOOOOOOTTTBBBAAAALLLLL
> 
> Texans Vs. Cowboys
> 
> 
> Lets go TEXANS!!



You have that backwards... Go COWBOYS!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> You mean GO COWBOYS!!!



Yes!


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> Ban.



Sorry we won't ban you, even though you want Texas to win.


----------



## mike taylor

JAYGEE said:


> So I shouldn't be looking forward to the kids moving out?


Thats a girl thing bro! Its sweet no body messing around with your tools . You get to go to their house and mess it up then be gone . Plus they bring over cool stuff for you to play with like my son's Harley is in my garage and I ride it and don't have to pay the payment . Yet? ?


----------



## JAYGEE

mike taylor said:


> Thats a girl thing bro! Its sweet no body messing around with your tools . You get to go to their house and mess it up then be gone . Plus they bring over cool stuff for you to play with like my son's Harley is in my garage and I ride it and don't have to pay the payment . Yet? ?


Oh hell yes! I cant wait, I can spend the night and leave crap all over the place! 

I used to ride sports bikes before my accident, so if one decides to get a harley, I will be happy!


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> You have that backwards... Go COWBOYS!!!


Go Cowgirls what? ? It Texans all the way here lady!


----------



## tortdad

My two favorite teams are the texans and whoever is playing the cowboys. So today I double love my Texans. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## JAYGEE

Did the TEXANS just tie it up???


----------



## tortdad

Overtime baby!!!!


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## JAYGEE

tortdad said:


> Overtime baby!!!!
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)




Hell yes!


----------



## mike taylor

Big fat F word!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It has it's good points, but lots of bad.  We raise our children to learn to fly and then once they learn and fly away, we want to call them back.  Even with all the time I do still see my children and how proud I am of what they have made of themselves, there are times when I wish for my little brats to be back.



Not me, man! I'm so happy living alone. I'm a very selfish person, and I don't like to have to share anything including my time, with anyone. I don't ever have to say, "I'm going to the (wherever) and I'll be back in a (whatever time)." I just go. I don't like having company, even when I really like the person. I just really, really like being alone...just me and Misty.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm with you Yvonne! Can't wait tell all three are out teenagers suck . But I do love them .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i hate being a teenager lol i just want to move out and have hundreds of tortoises


----------



## Elohi

COWBOYS WIN!!!
-ducks and hides-


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon everyone!


----------



## Elohi

Mike nor JAYGEE hasn't thrown anything at me yet. Maybe I'm in the clear. LOL


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> Mike nor JAYGEE hasn't thrown anything at me yet. Maybe I'm in the clear. LOL


 Don't worry, we still love you dispute the fact that you have poor football decision making skills. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Elohi

I've always been a cowboys fan. I'm loyal if nothing else. 
I wish they were owned by seine other than the douchecanoe that owns them though. Ugh.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I did laundry, dishes, helped haul mdf lumber sheets, grocery shopped, made dinner all weekend, and got Rosie's winter tub ready. She's unhappy and is now clanging around stones. I had her on some organic topsoil but I felt like it was staying too muddy and it smelled like a swamp, so back to cypress! I haven't put her vines back in or basking stone. 




We're planning on having her outside next summer. 

I also made Rice Krispie treats and threw in 2 cups of captain crunch. So tasty!





I think I need a weekend after this weekend to relax. But the Rice Krispies help


----------



## JAYGEE

Elohi said:


> COWBOYS WIN!!!
> -ducks and hides-


----------



## AZtortMom

Knee dip in plumbing work. We may have hot water today! Hot dog!


----------



## lisa127

Yvonne G said:


> Not me, man! I'm so happy living alone. I'm a very selfish person, and I don't like to have to share anything including my time, with anyone. I don't ever have to say, "I'm going to the (wherever) and I'll be back in a (whatever time)." I just go. I don't like having company, even when I really like the person. I just really, really like being alone...just me and Misty.


I'm like that too. Sometimes I feel bad about that.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm guessing it's Saturday night and everyone is out doing Saturday night or watching Utah best Ucla in college football, right?


I took too many benadryl and passed out.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Which one of your "funny" drinks was it?


I think it was an IPA. Mike says the citra hops are genetically close to citric acid and I did drink a lot. I am all better now though


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> I think I am all better now though


Sure, you keep thinking that…




Sorry, I had to.


----------



## Kerryann

JAYGEE said:


> Lets get ready for some FOOOOOOTTTBBBAAAALLLLL
> 
> Texans Vs. Cowboys
> 
> 
> Lets go TEXANS!!


The lions were not so great today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The Niners pulled it out!!!!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sure, you keep thinking that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I had to.


 I understand.. i put the ball on the T


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The Niners pulled it out!!!!


who?


----------



## bouaboua

Monday morning here. Have myself ready for work.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Monday morning here. Have myself ready for work.


Good Morning and be safe Steven


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> who's on first?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

There are base ball playoffs happening, and that killed chat? I certainly can't be the only one who remembers that series of dialogue.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heck fire, I don't even like baseball!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Elohi said:


> Yes? No?
> View attachment 98697


Asparagus fern is toxic! Sorry, if I didn't catch you in time. I'm pretty sure it can cause animals to get rashes etc.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monica, remember my two apps for tortoise safe plants?


----------



## Elohi

Prairie Mom said:


> Asparagus fern is toxic! Sorry, if I didn't catch you in time. I'm pretty sure it can cause animals to get rashes etc.



I found this on it. It's native to South Africa I guess? 
http://plants.ifas.ufl.edu/node/54


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Prairie Mom
These are the phone apps I was making a reference to ;

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plant_database_14.asp

Garden Compass Plant / Disease Identifier by TeamSOA, Inc. https://appsto.re/us/50jhK.i

The second one is an Ortho sit but they've got a real cool plant identifier where you take a picture of the “weed" or plant, email it to them, and they let you know what it is. Sure, they want you to buy a weed killer product but the information is good for the plant just the same. 
I take that identification and 
copy/paste it on the edible or not list and find out if it's good for my tortoises. Sure, maybe I'm working the system, but it works great.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Prairie Mom
These are the phone apps I was making a reference to ;

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plant_database_14.asp

Garden Compass Plant / Disease Identifier by TeamSOA, Inc. https://appsto.re/us/50jhK.i

The second one is an Ortho sit but they've got a real cool plant identifier where you take a picture of the “weed" or plant, email it to them, and they let you know what it is. Sure, they want you to buy a weed killer product but the information is good for the plant just the same. 
I take that identification and 
copy/paste it on the edible or not list and find out if it's good for my tortoises. Sure, maybe I'm working the system, but it works great.


----------



## Elohi

And this
Uses
One other South African species that is widely cultivated is Asparagus plumosus, which has flat, feathery short stems and used to be found in almost every bunch of cut flowers as foliage. Some of the South African Asparagus species are used as vegetables or for medicinal purposes. The berries cause only low toxicity if eaten. When the berries are crushed, skin irritation is minor, or lasting only for a few minutes.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @Prairie Mom
> These are the phone apps I was making a reference to ;
> 
> http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plant_database_14.asp
> 
> Garden Compass Plant / Disease Identifier by TeamSOA, Inc. https://appsto.re/us/50jhK.i
> 
> The second one is an Ortho sit but they've got a real cool plant identifier where you take a picture of the “weed" or plant, email it to them, and they let you know what it is. Sure, they want you to buy a weed killer product but the information is good for the plant just the same.
> I take that identification and
> copy/paste it on the edible or not list and find out if it's good for my tortoises. Sure, maybe I'm working the system, but it works great.


I have had very little success with garden compass with my local weeds :0/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I have had very little success with garden compass with my local weeds :0/


I'm sorry. While I let them know why I'm using it, I've gotten responses indicating what the weed is and a side note saying that they don't know if it's ok for tortoises or not. I just like that there are real humans on the other end. Maybe providing more information is needed?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got a struggle happening tonight. Little Ricky has been spending his days out with the big kids lately due to the 85°+ weather we've been having. For some reason, part of me thinks he's old enough to stay out there tonight. In the heated house of course. Just before sundown when all the others had retired for the night, I found him and put him in as well. 
Ultimately, he will be living out there full time, I'm just thinking the summer would be a better season to start him. But dangit all, it's nice lately! When the weather goes bad I could always bring him in, but then he'll resent it because he won't have the freedom of the big yard. Kinda like the teenage kid dilemma. Ok. I'm going to go check on him now.


----------



## mike taylor

I would let him stay out . Let go pop . Haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just checked on him. He's all buried done in what passes for substrate in the heated shed. Big ol Makita has the door blocked off so even were he to get a wild hair he couldn't go anywhere outside the box.


----------



## mike taylor

I made Dozer this box .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nice Mike. I know he'll be happier outside, but he's my, “baby" as it were. After all, he's all of about 14 months old hanging with 14 year olds. 
They better not teach him to smoke.


----------



## mike taylor

Now now he's a red neck he's going to dip . Haha


----------



## MichiganFrog

It was a good thing that we recently installed tile in our tortoise shed. Tonight, when @sibi and I arrived to feed them, we found the place a shambles. Our two juvenile delinquent sulcata boys had totally trashed the place, and painted the floor brown. So we spent a good hour cleaning everything before we could feed them. We felt like we needed hazmat suits, but all we had on hand were latex gloves. Oh, what an ordeal, but at least the tile made it easier to clean up.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Elohi said:


> And this
> Uses
> One other South African species that is widely cultivated is Asparagus plumosus, which has flat, feathery short stems and used to be found in almost every bunch of cut flowers as foliage. Some of the South African Asparagus species are used as vegetables or for medicinal purposes. The berries cause only low toxicity if eaten. When the berries are crushed, skin irritation is minor, or lasting only for a few minutes.



I'm sorry it's always been my understanding that this plant is toxic to cats and dogs and my understanding was skin rashes were the most common symptom accompanied by way worse symptoms if eaten in larger amounts. I googled "Asparagus fern safe for pets" to see if I made a mistake and came across several websites like this... http://www.petpoisonhelpline.com/poison/asparagus-fern/ I guess I just wouldn't feel comfortable allowing my tortoise to graze on something that is known to be toxic to household pets. Which ever way you choose, happy plant hunting! I love garden chat-Thanks!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @Prairie Mom
> These are the phone apps I was making a reference to ;
> 
> http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plant_database_14.asp
> 
> Garden Compass Plant / Disease Identifier by TeamSOA, Inc. https://appsto.re/us/50jhK.i
> 
> The second one is an Ortho sit but they've got a real cool plant identifier where you take a picture of the “weed" or plant, email it to them, and they let you know what it is. Sure, they want you to buy a weed killer product but the information is good for the plant just the same.
> I take that identification and
> copy/paste it on the edible or not list and find out if it's good for my tortoises. Sure, maybe I'm working the system, but it works great.



Okay, that is some brilliant technology! Thanks so much for pointing this out to me


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MichiganFrog said:


> It was a good thing that we recently installed tile in our tortoise shed. Tonight, when @sibi and I arrived to feed them, we found the place a shambles. Our two juvenile delinquent sulcata boys had totally trashed the place, and painted the floor brown. So we spent a good hour cleaning everything before we could feed them. We felt like we needed hazmat suits, but all we had on hand were latex gloves. Oh, what an ordeal, but at least the tile made it easier to clean up.


And how have y'all been? We've all been missing you folks. We miss Sibi daily.


----------



## bouaboua

MichiganFrog said:


> It was a good thing that we recently installed tile in our tortoise shed. Tonight, when @sibi and I arrived to feed them, we found the place a shambles. Our two juvenile delinquent sulcata boys had totally trashed the place, and painted the floor brown. So we spent a good hour cleaning everything before we could feed them. We felt like we needed hazmat suits, but all we had on hand were latex gloves. Oh, what an ordeal, but at least the tile made it easier to clean up.




I also tiled the floor of the outdoor Sulcata house for the same reason.


----------



## Elohi

You know what's kinda weird? My leopards haven't tried to eat the spider plants in their enclosure. Many of the leaves dangle down from the pits and they can easily reach them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I had one spider plant in with Little Ricky and it was gone the first week!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. It's official. Little Ricky is staying in the heated shed tonight.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. It's official. Little Ricky is staying in the heated shed tonight.


I will be a mess when the Leo's start staying out at night.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm already half freaked about it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

when should i start leaving my zooboo outside during the night? he's 8inches.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's about Little Ricky's size.


This is 6 months ago.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

thats a nice looking sulcata you got tree cowboy!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well look at your little bugger! Yours is good lookin' too.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

thanks!!! he has some mud caked on his back from constructing his burrow


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

also my russian girl bob1 is trying to lay right now!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monica, 
I'm watching some cop show from Texas, call, “Fat Cops". Really? Bet you're proud…


----------



## bouaboua

Goodnight Cowboy, Goodnight Monica, Good night Mike T, Good night Jacqui, Good night Yvonne, Good night Mr. Ali, Good night r/s/t.

Good Morning Noel! ! ! ! ! 

Can you tell I'm board??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

good night bouaboua!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

I'm at the different time zone this day. I'm at 2:30 PM now. Hahahaha............


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

aww man just 2:30


----------



## bouaboua

@T33's Torts 

You just don't come back and say "HI"???

You been very mean..............


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

OMG!!!!! 4 MORE EGGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning tort people .


----------



## tortdad

Morning all


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup morning.


----------



## Elohi

It's a super humid and cool morning here. No sunshine at all. Dull and dreary.


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> It's a super humid and cool morning here. No sunshine at all. Dull and dreary.



Booo. The sun is starting to peak out here. Sending you some sunshine! 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Local weather here, clear 54° with 84%. Next rain is coming Friday so the weather guessers say.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning to all my friend in TFO.


----------



## lisa127

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning everybody!*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. It's light enough out for me to go see how Little Ricky did overnight.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> COWBOYS WIN!!!
> -ducks and hides-



This needs to be bigger!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Don't worry, we still love you dispute the fact that you have poor football decision making skills.



I see your talking to yourself again along with Mike.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I've always been a cowboys fan. I'm loyal if nothing else. .



Me too. They were my first team back when I was just a youngin' and still to this day, along with two other teams I added through the years.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. It's light enough out for me to go see how Little Ricky did overnight.



He did fine I am sure.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> *Morning everybody!*



Good Morning Jacqui. 

And time for me to crash! ! ! ! 10:15 PM. Good day you all! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Night Steven!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Night Steven. 
Just checked on Little Ricky. Very nice to see him snuggled into the same spot as last night. I truly was worried he would throw all caution to the wind and start staying out late at night!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning everyone 
So I've been on a little vacation, I originally planned to go to Zurich, but I ended up an hour away from the city. The wether was pretty windy and the weather felt good outside. I also got some free cuttlebone and had a great time 












Some cuttlebone I collected in under a minute:


----------



## Jacqui

I want to take off my shoes and go for a walk in your pictures.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Looks nice. How is it that you can find all these cuttle fish bones? Is something feeding on them local there? Any guesses?


----------



## JAYGEE

Very nice pictures! Thanks for sharing.

Good morning all!

Nice and fresh out this morning, glad Im off today!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Looks nice. How is it that you can find all these cuttle fish bones? Is something feeding on them local there? Any guesses?


They are found here, my cousin caught one a while ago. Wikipedia says they are hunted by sharks, dolphins, and fish (they are all found here)... I even saw two flamingoes there  The marine biodiversity here is amazing..


----------



## Elohi

While looking up "Boston fern" on tortoise table I found this little tidbit about my asparagus fern. 

"Obviously any of the plants in the Tortoise Table database that have a Green 'traffic light' will be safe to plant in the enclosure, but here is a list of plants that other Red-footed tortoise owners have found to be successful in their indoor enclosures (some of which can be eaten and some for shade and decoration).
Asparagus Fern -- This does very well in Red foot enclosures. The berries, if eaten, can cause gastrointestinal problems, but indoors this plant almost never has berries and you could just pick them off if they occur. The Boston fern also might work in an indoor enclosure."

Obviously I don't have a redfoot but I'm creating a humid environment just the same.


----------



## Prairie Mom

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning everyone
> So I've been on a little vacation, I originally planned to go to Zurich, but I ended up an hour away from the city. The wether was pretty windy and the weather felt good outside. I also got some free cuttlebone and had a great time
> View attachment 98967
> 
> View attachment 98968
> 
> View attachment 98969
> 
> View attachment 98970
> 
> View attachment 98971
> 
> View attachment 98972
> 
> Some cuttlebone I collected in under a minute:
> View attachment 98973


Beautiful photos! What a nice trip


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Abdulla,
You are very fortunate to be seeing and experiencing the travels and adventures you are.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I want to take off my shoes and go for a walk in your pictures.


That's exactly what I did, then I ended up with cut feet... I didn't really care, at first


----------



## Abdulla6169

JAYGEE said:


> Very nice pictures! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Good morning all!
> 
> Nice and fresh out this morning, glad Im off today!


Good morning! You're welcome


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Abdulla,
> You are very fortunate to be seeing and experiencing the travels and adventures you are.


I thank God for his uncountable blessing. May God increase all of the blessings he has bestowed upon us.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Here is a poem I wrote:
*Tortoise*
As the winds blow strong,
The tortoise stands:
Defining the principles of life.

There was no internet, so I had to find something fun to do


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JAYGEE said:


> Very nice pictures! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Good morning all!
> 
> Nice and fresh out this morning, glad Im off today!


I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Put the kids to work last night stripping my dried mint varieties. We ended the evening with homemade tea and chocolate chip cookies Tonight's job...decorating for Halloween-woo hoo!!





check out my son's face! what a cuckoo.------------------------------------------------------------^


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> That's exactly what I did, then I ended up with cut feet... I didn't really care, at first



Would be kinda worth it.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Put the kids to work last night stripping my dried mint varieties. We ended the evening with homemade tea and chocolate chip cookies Tonight's job...decorating for Halloween-woo hoo!!
> 
> View attachment 98977
> 
> check out my son's face! what a cuckoo.------------------------------------------------------------^



Bet your house was smelling especially nice last night.


----------



## JAYGEE

Replied


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Jacqui

My husband just told me that yesterday he called his brother because it was his 62 birthday. Found out his girlfriend had given him a birthday gift.... the announcement that she was pregnant.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Bet your house was smelling especially nice last night.


YESSSSS! It actually STILL smells like Mint and chocolate chip cookies -heaven!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> My husband just told me that yesterday he called his brother because it was his 62 birthday. Found out his girlfriend had given him a birthday gift.... the announcement that she was pregnant.


Wow! That is very surprising. Good news, I hope


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> My husband just told me that yesterday he called his brother because it was his 62 birthday. Found out his girlfriend had given him a birthday gift.... the announcement that she was pregnant.


Wow!


----------



## lisa127

Prairie Mom said:


> Put the kids to work last night stripping my dried mint varieties. We ended the evening with homemade tea and chocolate chip cookies Tonight's job...decorating for Halloween-woo hoo!!
> 
> View attachment 98977
> 
> 
> 
> check out my son's face! what a cuckoo.------------------------------------------------------------^


You have quite the lively household!


----------



## Jacqui

I have no idea how old the girlfriend is.


----------



## Jacqui

So what all kind of mints?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I have no idea how old the girlfriend is.


I'll secretly admit...this was the first question that popped into my mind.  What an exciting event in your family! Happy, but also with a bit of mystery and drama. --I think I need to go pop some popcorn


----------



## Prairie Mom

lisa127 said:


> You have quite the lively household!


Thanks, Lisa We're a crazy bunch.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> So what all kind of mints?


We love love love peppermint tea, so I have it all over. In the photo, the kids are stripping: strawberry mint, pineapple mint, apple mint, and spear mint. I still have good ol' peppermint drying.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> We love love love peppermint tea, so I have it all over. In the photo, the kids are stripping: strawberry mint, pineapple mint, apple mint, and spear mint. I still have good ol' peppermint drying.



I have never saw the strawberry mint, sounds awesome.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I have never saw the strawberry mint, sounds awesome.


It's pretty good. Like all those mints, it doesn't actually taste like the fruit, but on occasion you'll get a whiff that smells reminiscent of strawberry. We like the variety just because we enjoy mixing them all up.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> I'll secretly admit...this was the first question that popped into my mind.  What an exciting event in your family! Happy, but also with a bit of mystery and drama. --I think I need to go pop some popcorn



It was the first one in my mind, too. Jeff and his brother have just in the last couple of years gotten in touch with each other and have had a visit, so not close at all. I have not met him either. I am not sure how happy they are about it. This also sounds bad, but I feel sorry for the child having a parent of that age will make things more difficult I would think.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> It's pretty good. Like all those mints, it doesn't actually taste like the fruit, but on occasion you'll get a whiff that smells reminiscent of strawberry. We like the variety just because we enjoy mixing them all up.



I like just going past and either rubbing or taking a piece of my herbs to smell them. I have really poor luck here with herbs, but I do enjoy smelling them.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> It was the first one in my mind, too. Jeff and his brother have just in the last couple of years gotten in touch with each other and have had a visit, so not close at all. I have not met him either. I am not sure how happy they are about it. This also sounds bad, but I feel sorry for the child having a parent of that age will make things more difficult I would think.


Yes, I hear you. That's a tough situation, that it sounds like they weren't prepared for. Hopefully, your brother in law stays in really good health and I'm crossing my fingers that she will be a good and loving Mamma.


----------



## mike taylor

62 a new baby wow! He is in for it.


----------



## lisa127

No doubt. I'll be 46 soon and I wouldn't have the energy for infants at this point.


----------



## smarch

Good Early-Afternoon everyone 

Today in my class we went to our city's park and made art there of stuff from around the park, so I got to create a darn awesome piece of art with my friend  Pretty awesome to have appreciated her work in 2 previous classes together and today we got to make one together, it was almost like an honor! I usually hate people working on a piece with me but that was good!


----------



## Prairie Mom

smarch said:


> Good Early-Afternoon everyone
> 
> Today in my class we went to our city's park and made art there of stuff from around the park, so I got to create a darn awesome piece of art with my friend  Pretty awesome to have appreciated her work in 2 previous classes together and today we got to make one together, it was almost like an honor! I usually hate people working on a piece with me but that was good!


I'd love to see it when you get a chance!


----------



## smarch

Prairie Mom said:


> I'd love to see it when you get a chance!


 Its on my phone, so when I get the chance I'll share it, it was quite fun, I think i'm going to ask her and other art people we know, to come to my lake when it ices over and create a huge nature sculpture on the ice (I was thinking about then lighting it on fire but ice + fire = artists swimming in icy water if you're not careful!) Maybe I'll invite the friend over on a weekend and create one on my grass that we can light on fire, because even she said if we were on our own, and not in a public park, we'd try lol


----------



## Prairie Mom

smarch said:


> Its on my phone, so when I get the chance I'll share it, it was quite fun, I think i'm going to ask her and other art people we know, to come to my lake when it ices over and create a huge nature sculpture on the ice (I was thinking about then lighting it on fire but ice + fire = artists swimming in icy water if you're not careful!) Maybe I'll invite the friend over on a weekend and create one on my grass that we can light on fire, because even she said if we were on our own, and not in a public park, we'd try lol


ummm....now I'm going to want a photo of the crazy fire/ice sculpture too when it happens


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Its on my phone, so when I get the chance I'll share it, it was quite fun, I think i'm going to ask her and other art people we know, to come to my lake when it ices over and create a huge nature sculpture on the ice (I was thinking about then lighting it on fire but ice + fire = artists swimming in icy water if you're not careful!) Maybe I'll invite the friend over on a weekend and create one on my grass that we can light on fire, because even she said if we were on our own, and not in a public park, we'd try lol


I love ice... I should go to Emirates Mall just for the snow  They have an indoor ski resort you know... I can't imagine how your sculpture will look like


----------



## smarch

Prairie Mom said:


> ummm....now I'm going to want a photo of the crazy fire/ice sculpture too when it happens


 Of course! depending on how many artists there are and how I can give them their due credit of course 
I think they let the water down on our lake like they do every few years so I think i'm going to find out if in the next few weekends people want to come create something large in the sand area that's usually covered by water, so the fire would be contained, but we could leave the remains there after to be washed back into nature. I'm super excited about this right now!!! Like legit: artist bonding session! ... I certainly hope they're in for it!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I love ice... I should go to Emirates Mall just for the snow  They have an indoor ski resort you know... I can't imagine how your sculpture will look like


 That's cool that you have an indoor ski resort, is open year round? I hate how our mountains melt during the summer I never wanted to stop snowboarding!

The sculpture would just happen to be on the iced over lake, probably made out sticks leaves and other natural flammables, now that I think about it if we do the fire on the ice and its big enough it'll melt the ice and we'll watch the piece burn and sink! that's pretty cool!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> That's cool that you have an indoor ski resort, is open year round? I hate how our mountains melt during the summer I never wanted to stop snowboarding!
> 
> The sculpture would just happen to be on the iced over lake, probably made out sticks leaves and other natural flammables, now that I think about it if we do the fire on the ice and its big enough it'll melt the ice and we'll watch the piece burn and sink! that's pretty cool!


It's open even when it's 118.4 F outside... It's the largest indoor ski resort in the world actually  Post pictures of the sculpture soon!


----------



## smarch

Here it is. My partnering artists name is Shannon McGinty. Just so she gets her credit in this too


----------



## puffy137

smarch said:


> Of course! depending on how many artists there are and how I can give them their due credit of course
> I think they let the water down on our lake like they do every few years so I think i'm going to find out if in the next few weekends people want to come create something large in the sand area that's usually covered by water, so the fire would be contained, but we could leave the remains there after to be washed back into nature. I'm super excited about this right now!!! Like legit: artist bonding session! ... I certainly hope they're in for it!


Hi Smarch, I'm a bit of an artist myself , sorta! Hope you don't mind my asking , but did you post a pic that could have possibly looked like a naked human or something , because the powers that be have stopped me from looking at your post. ACCESS DENIED. Just wondered if you could help clear up this mystery . Thanks !By the way I once had Access Denied because I was looking up Buck's Fizz, the reason they gave was 'because of alcohol content.!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> No doubt. I'll be 46 soon and I wouldn't have the energy for infants at this point.



I think I would be a much better parent now in my old age, then I was to my children.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> I'd love to see it when you get a chance!



Me to! Me too!


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> ummm....now I'm going to want a photo of the crazy fire/ice sculpture too when it happens



Once more... Me too! Me too!!


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> It's open even when it's 118.4 F outside... It's the largest indoor ski resort in the world actually  Post pictures of the sculpture soon!



I am just having a hard time picturing an indoor ski resort.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Here it is. My partnering artists name is Shannon McGinty. Just so she gets her credit in this too



Very pretty! You two did good work.


----------



## Jacqui

puff 137 said:


> Hi Smarch, I'm a bit of an artist myself , sorta! Hope you don't mind my asking , but did you post a pic that could have possibly looked like a naked human or something , because the powers that be have stopped me from looking at your post. ACCESS DENIED. Just wondered if you could help clear up this mystery . Thanks !



Huh, it worked fine for me.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Very pretty! You two did good work.


 Thanks  it was pretty fun too!! It was my first work with someone else and we did pretty darn awesome! I was super excited while we were working, its a pretty intimate thing creating an art piece with someone when you're an artist, because its always like its you who's creating it, its what you see, so making the vision with someone and laying out everything together its quite a bonded and unique piece and experience!


----------



## smarch

puff 137 said:


> Hi Smarch, I'm a bit of an artist myself , sorta! Hope you don't mind my asking , but did you post a pic that could have possibly looked like a naked human or something , because the powers that be have stopped me from looking at your post. ACCESS DENIED. Just wondered if you could help clear up this mystery . Thanks !By the way I once had Access Denied because I was looking up Buck's Fizz, the reason they gave was 'because of alcohol content.!!!!!


 There shouldn't be any problem, its literally just a circle with sticks rocks and acorns, theres nothing that should be seen by anything as inappropriate by computers so I don't know what to say.


----------



## smarch

coffee machine at work zapped itself out early this morning! Theres some very unhappy people here right now! and then others who are just too tired to really care anymore haha another reason i get decaf to not be dependent!


----------



## smarch

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


 Good morning!


----------



## smarch

We apparently got our old coffee maker working for now (one that didn't fry) and literally there was just a stampeded to coffee and it was gone before it was even announced it was made!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I think I would be a much better parent now in my old age, then I was to my children.



Not me. I have no patience at all. 20 years or so ago I really enjoyed my grand kids, but they go home at night, so it's really not a hardship. But having a baby around all the time, day and night? No thank you!


----------



## puffy137

smarch said:


> There shouldn't be any problem, its literally just a circle with sticks rocks and acorns, theres nothing that should be seen by anything as inappropriate by computers so I don't know what to say.


Thanks for that. Just shows the capricious nature of certain censorships here in the Middle East I guess !


----------



## puffy137

smarch said:


> We apparently got our old coffee maker working for now (one that didn't fry) and literally there was just a stampeded to coffee and it was gone before it was even announced it was made!


 Get some teabags ! Every time I see SMarch I'm reminded of the family in Little Women


----------



## Prairie Mom

smarch said:


> Here it is. My partnering artists name is Shannon McGinty. Just so she gets her credit in this too


I like it a lot. If it were fixed together, I'd love to hang it on a wall


----------



## Prairie Mom

AbdullaAli said:


> I love ice... I should go to Emirates Mall just for the snow  They have an indoor ski resort you know... I can't imagine how your sculpture will look like


Wow! I've never heard of it! That would be worth seeing! It's funny to imagine people walking up in their summer clothes and having to change into snowsuits Although, I suppose it would be no different then me taking my kids to an indoor pool during the winter---snow suits would go in only to be changed into swimsuits while inside. It's an interesting world we live in! It's been fun getting to know you on the forum. I always enjoy hearing about what it's like in your corner of the planet.


----------



## Prairie Mom

puff 137 said:


> Thanks for that. Just shows the capricious nature of certain censorships here in the Middle East I guess !


Hi Puff, You're in the Middle East!? That is so cool! If you don't mind sharing, I'd love to hear where you are and what you do But please don't feel obligated, I'm just very interested.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Morning! So are you enjoying hot water?


----------



## juli11

Good evening all!
I'm in Roma at the moment. Not very interesting for me because sightseeing and hot temperatures aren't my favorite things but my mother like it so I said that I come with her for 3 days..


----------



## Prairie Mom

puff 137 said:


> Thanks for that. Just shows the capricious nature of certain censorships here in the Middle East I guess !


I got your message and am responding


----------



## puffy137

Prairie Mom said:


> I got your message and am responding


Great!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning! So are you enjoying hot water?


Hi Miss Jacqui *waves* no we are not  ran into some unexpected complications last night. Hopefully we will have it resolved today. 
Right now I'm sitting at the dealership with my jeep after it was just here Saturday. The check engine light came on *sigh*


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Miss Jacqui *waves* no we are not  ran into some unexpected complications last night. Hopefully we will have it resolved today.
> Right now I'm sitting at the dealership with my jeep after it was just here Saturday. The check engine light came on *sigh*



Bummer on both issues! It sounds so much like here with no project every going the way it is suppose, always taking atleast twice the amount of time you think, and then having that unexpected complication. Here's to tonight being clear sailing on both the jeep and the hot water.

'sides you have other things and better things to be focusing on.


----------



## Prairie Mom

juli11 said:


> Good evening all!
> I'm in Roma at the moment. Not very interesting for me because sightseeing and hot temperatures aren't my favorite things but my mother like it so I said that I come with her for 3 days..


Awww...you don't like sightseeing! That means your parents have done well and taken you to a lot of cool places. I didn't appreciate it much when I was little either. When I was little there was a time period when I would stomp my feet and say: "I'm not going to any more castles!" Now, I cannot believe I would ever say such a thing! My advice is to brave the hot weather, see some beautiful places, and visit some ice cream cafe's to cool you off. Someday you'll be really grateful for those experiences!


----------



## Jacqui

juli11 said:


> Good evening all!
> I'm in Roma at the moment. Not very interesting for me because sightseeing and hot temperatures aren't my favorite things but my mother like it so I said that I come with her for 3 days..



What sort of things are you seeing?


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Awww...you don't like sightseeing! That means your parents have done well and taken you to a lot of cool places. I didn't appreciate it much when I was little either. When I was little there was a time period when I would stomp my feet and say: "I'm not going to any more castles!" Now, I cannot believe I would ever say such a thing! My advice is to brave the hot weather, see some beautiful places, and visit some ice cream cafe's to cool you off. Someday you'll be really grateful for those experiences!



Castles? Now I would like to see one of those.


----------



## juli11

We would see everything ok my mom would see everything but we only can see the most import things like the coliseum and the main aspect of the Roma culture. I don't know the hole names of everything here..:-D but the food is awesome!!


----------



## Jacqui

My Mom always found the worst things to go see. Like the Magtag Washing Machine Museum. lol Of course those trips are the ones which seem to have the best memories attached to them, too.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Castles? Now I would like to see one of those.


I know! right!? I was such an ingrate! My parents are German immigrants and I spent a lot of time there when I was little. The next time I go, I'll smuggle you and a tortoise or two in my luggage We'll see some castles!


----------



## juli11

Prairie Mom said:


> Awww...you don't like sightseeing! That means your parents have done well and taken you to a lot of cool places. I didn't appreciate it much when I was little either. When I was little there was a time period when I would stomp my feet and say: "I'm not going to any more castles!" Now, I cannot believe I would ever say such a thing! My advice is to brave the hot weather, see some beautiful places, and visit some ice cream cafe's to cool you off. Someday you'll be really grateful for those experiences!



Yes I know but not today :-D 
I missed one of our German "folk party's" don't know the English word in German it calls "schützenfest" and that's also a reason why I'm not very happy to be here. The European culture isn't so interesting for me I would visit north and South America.. But I can't go away from here-the turtles- :-D


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> I know! right!? I was such an ingrate! My parents are German immigrants and I spent a lot of time there when I was little. The next time I go, I'll smuggle you and a tortoise or two in my luggage We'll see some castles!



LOL Sounds like a plan. Seriously though, do you still go back there? Do your parents still go back? I assume they still have family over there?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> LOL Sounds like a plan. Seriously though, do you still go back there? Do your parents still go back? I assume they still have family over there?


Yes and Yes We do still have family and friends there. My parents spent a while there this last December and had some fun visiting a lot of Christmas markets. I don't get back there as often as I'd like to, my budget and time are very wrapped up in my beautiful children. Three years ago, I did treat myself to a vacation there with my sister and parents. My sweet husband was kind enough to stay home and watch the kids for THREE weeks----the house didn't even burn down!

Here I am at Schloss Linderhof after I gave birth to my youngest. I Still have all the baby weight on, which is a little embarrassing, but I love the photo so much that I have it on my bookshelf....
View attachment 99020


----------



## AZtortMom

new water lines in bathroom


----------



## Prairie Mom

And here's a photo that they emailed me during that time...I laugh and feel grateful every time I see it...



See, the house didn't even burn down!


----------



## Prairie Mom

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 99021
> new water lines in bathroom


Is it time to do the happy dance?


----------



## AZtortMom

Prairie Mom said:


> Is it time to do the happy dance?


Almost! New sinks going in now. Mind you, the tile and everything is getting done next..


----------



## AZtortMom

we are doing both bathrooms at once along with the kitchen


----------



## Prairie Mom

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 99024
> we are doing both bathrooms at once along with the kitchen


I like the color of wood. Nice choice.


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> I think I would be a much better parent now in my old age, then I was to my children.


You know, in some ways you are very right. I agree with that. And then other times I think I just don't have the energy anymore. But....if I hadn't already raised children to adulthood maybe I wouldn't be so worn out and feel I don't have the energy at this point!!

Not many of us were as great of mothers as we hoped to be. We all screw up our children somehow. The important thing I guess is to let them know you love them.


----------



## puffy137

juli11 said:


> Good evening all!
> I'm in Roma at the moment. Not very interesting for me because sightseeing and hot temperatures aren't my favorite things but my mother like it so I said that I come with her for 3 days..


 I went to Rome on a school trip in the 60's. Got my bottom pinched on the buses there, do they still do that.? But I adored the Trevi fountain & did throw coins in it , so eventually returned 20 years later. Many people say they enjoy Florence more, & Venice is not to be missed either. What about the d'Este gardens , when we were there Karl Malden was there with his wife & daughter. Italy is a great place for celeb watching, if fact its a fantastic place for history & art & life.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> And here's a photo that they emailed me during that time...I laugh and feel grateful every time I see it...
> View attachment 99022
> 
> 
> See, the house didn't even burn down!



Oh I love the face on the little guy!! You do have a wonderful husband. How neat that you, your sister and parents got to go back and see folks.


----------



## Jacqui

I think it is pretty brave doing both bathrooms and the kitchen at the same time.


----------



## AZtortMom

1 bathroom down..


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I think it is pretty brave doing both bathrooms and the kitchen at the same time.


We really didn't have a choice because all the plumbing was connected


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I had one spider plant in with Little Ricky and it was gone the first week!


Betty had one and she didn't kill it for a week and then one day I came home and it was eaten to a stump.


----------



## mike taylor

I had to move all my tortoises indoors due to weather thank god . The red foots have eaten everything in their enclosure will have to replant everything . The only thing standing is two hibiscus bushes and some grass .


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Rosie's new favorite hiding spot


----------



## Jacqui

Rosie looks so beautiful in that shot.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 99037
> 1 bathroom down..



Looking good!


----------



## MichiganFrog

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And how have y'all been? We've all been missing you folks. We miss Sibi daily.




We've been busy. Sibi really has her hands full with Baby Runt. The vet put in a feeding tube, and she needs to be fed through the tube six times per day. Each feeding takes about a half hour. So that's been taking a lot of her time. We're hoping that Baby Runt's condition will continue to improve. Sibi sends her regards to all.


----------



## Blakem

I'm dying to see the new post from Josh included with the new pictures! The pictures are getting better and better every year I think. Can't wait to vote! I hope everyone is having a good night/morning.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm really mad right now i turned in a really big assignment for my history class but the teacher lost it or something and i got a zero on the assignment


----------



## Blakem

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm really mad right now i turned in a really big assignment for my history class but the teacher lost it or something and i got a zero on the assignment


That doesn't make sense...I've never heard of a teacher doing that. Especially in high school ( I'm guessing bc you're 15).


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Blake m said:


> That doesn't make sense...I've never heard of a teacher doing that. Especially in high school ( I'm guessing bc you're 15).


just makes me so mad because i did the assignment and turned it in i remember.


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> just makes me so mad because i did the assignment and turned it in i remember.




Check your bag, you might have just dreamt you handed it in.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puff 137 said:


> Check your bag, you might have just dreamt you handed it in.


i already did that its a 3 page assignment i turned it in


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i already did that its a 3 page assignment i turned it in



Then further steps must be taken , inefficient teaching will not be accepted. Still teachers are only human too, so try to be very diplomatic. You will gain more by being polite & civil.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puff 137 said:


> Then further steps must be taken , inefficient teaching will not be accepted. Still teachers are only human too, so try to be very diplomatic. You will gain more by being polite & civil.


lol i know. I'm not going to go into the class swearing at my teacher that he lost my assignment lol


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol i know. I'm not going to go into the class swearing at my teacher that he lost my assignment lol





russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol i know. I'm not going to go into the class swearing at my teacher that he lost my assignment lol





russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol i know. I'm not going to go into the class swearing at my teacher that he lost my assignment lol


 Thank goodness for that, I was afraid that your hair might catch fire with indignation!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm really mad right now i turned in a really big assignment for my history class but the teacher lost it or something and i got a zero on the assignment


Our English teacher automatically gives you a full mark if she loses the paper...  Talk to the administration, he can't say no to them


----------



## Abdulla6169

MichiganFrog said:


> We've been busy. Sibi really has her hands full with Baby Runt. The vet put in a feeding tube, and she needs to be fed through the tube six times per day. Each feeding takes about a half hour. So that's been taking a lot of her time. We're hoping that Baby Runt's condition will continue to improve. Sibi sends her regards to all.


May God keep both if you safe. I hope Baby Runt is well soon


----------



## Abdulla6169

@puff 137
I think the artwork is a bit similar to something a cult would do, I am talking about the structure of the artwork and probably the materials too... It's is beautiful, and it will look nicer when it's Iced over...  I'm sorry if that hurt you Sarah, but I'm %90 sure that's why it's blocked...


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone 
Tick tock!
Paying photographer and cupcake person today. Found out last night one of my dearest friends is going to be able to make the wedding! I'm so excited!! Happy turtle Dance!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone
> Tick tock!
> Paying photographer and cupcake person today. Found out last night one of my dearest friends is going to be able to make the wedding! I'm so excited!! Happy turtle Dance!


Morning! I'm so excited for you


----------



## tortdad

Morning all 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO .


----------



## Yvonne G

MichiganFrog said:


> We've been busy. Sibi really has her hands full with Baby Runt. The vet put in a feeding tube, and she needs to be fed through the tube six times per day. Each feeding takes about a half hour. So that's been taking a lot of her time. We're hoping that Baby Runt's condition will continue to improve. Sibi sends her regards to all.




It has been my experience with tube feeding a tortoise that their stomach doesn't empty out very quickly. I would hesitate to feed him 6 times a day. I'm hoping the syringe isn't very full, right? Just a tiny bit of food each time?


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm really mad right now i turned in a really big assignment for my history class but the teacher lost it or something and i got a zero on the assignment


I would go see the counselor and make an appointment with your principal. Here are a couple of reasons why. ONE, most students are not proactive and just get emotional when teachers make mistakes. Teachers are human. Error happens. 
TWO, a student that is proactive and stands up for themselves in an appropriate way, by using the system that in place, is likely to be noticed and may have the assignment eliminated from the grades to keep from hindering your over all grade. 
If only someone had given me advice like that when I was in school. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*


----------



## Jacqui

MichiganFrog said:


> We've been busy. Sibi really has her hands full with Baby Runt. The vet put in a feeding tube, and she needs to be fed through the tube six times per day. Each feeding takes about a half hour. So that's been taking a lot of her time. We're hoping that Baby Runt's condition will continue to improve. Sibi sends her regards to all.




Not Runt again.   Poor kid, it never seems to end for Runt. Give Sibi our best.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i already did that its a 3 page assignment i turned it in



Do you have a copy of it?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone
> Tick tock!
> Paying photographer and cupcake person today. Found out last night one of my dearest friends is going to be able to make the wedding! I'm so excited!! Happy turtle Dance!



I hope things continue to go well for this wonderful event.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

All my life, people who have had my coffee, mention how strong it is. I go for a lighter roast which is less acidic and more caffeine. I call it “Coffee Food". Now I have an excuse. It's my genes…!!!!!

http://gizmodo.com/our-differing-coffee-consumption-habits-are-genetic-1643255337


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Do you have a copy of it?


it was a written assignment


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> All my life, people who have had my coffee, mention how strong it is. I go for a lighter roast which is less acidic and more caffeine. I call it “Coffee Food". Now I have an excuse. It's my genes…!!!!!
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/our-differing-coffee-consumption-habits-are-genetic-1643255337


Cool! I'm that type of person that can drink loads of coffee, but a single cup is all that I need. My favorite type of coffee is Arabic coffee, but not all people know who to make perfectly...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Back in the good ol' days, before designer coffee was hip and trendy, I had a small company that would prepare whole bean mixes to suit. My regular, daily was a 50/50 blend of Sumatra/dark roast French. This I ground daily for enough for that days needs. The Sumatra was a light, flavorful roast that provided caffeine and the dark French provided the acid. 
Now that it's trendy, I'm hard to find a shop that has the quality without the huge costs.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Day two of Little Ricky waking up in the heated big kids house outside…yesterday, I had to wake him up and he looked at me and burrowed back down to sleep for a couple more hours. Today, I didn't need to wake him up. He's already out and about in the yard acting like a big kid! I'm so proud of him.


----------



## Jacqui

It's a beauuutiful day in the neighborhood.


----------



## Yvonne G

Here too, Jacqui. I was out by 7:30a and it was a bit cool, but I got a lot done this a.m. before it got hot and before I got hungry. So now I'm waiting for my Boston Market frozen turkey dinner to heat up in the microwave. I'm also boiling the heck outta' some canned green beans because one frozen meal just isn't quite enough. I love canned green beans boiled and boiled, then drained and put butter on them. OOPS! I just heard the microwave bell. Bye!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> All my life, people who have had my coffee, mention how strong it is. I go for a lighter roast which is less acidic and more caffeine. I call it “Coffee Food". Now I have an excuse. It's my genes…!!!!!
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/our-differing-coffee-consumption-habits-are-genetic-1643255337


I love light roasts or morning blends! I prefer to taste the coffee not the burnt bean of darker roasts. Lol.


----------



## Jacqui

It's been a long time, but I use to love Boston Market's herbed potatoes. As for green beans, I like them either cold out of the can or cooked in green bean casserole with the mushroom soup/casserole green beans with onions and ketchup/cooked with onions and bacon using fresh green beans.


----------



## Elohi

I'm hungry now Jacqui lol.


----------



## Elohi

I am feeling old and achy today. 
I normally avoid most dairy except the occasional cheese or sour cream on something. Well last night after dinner I had tapioca pudding and a little bit of ice cream. Both high quality organic foods. I didn't eat a lot of either. Within an hr I had a stomach ache that was a cross between heartburn and a punch to the gut. Then I started having knee pain, especially in my left knee. I took a long hot shower and the stomach ache subsided but the knee pain remained. When I went to bed I also had hip and lower back aches. This morning I have a left knee pain, a stiff neck, hip aches, and a headache. All that from a little dairy. Damn bovine calf sustenance.


----------



## Prairie Mom

puff 137 said:


> I went to Rome on a school trip in the 60's. Got my bottom pinched on the buses there, do they still do that.? But I adored the Trevi fountain & did throw coins in it , so eventually returned 20 years later. Many people say they enjoy Florence more, & Venice is not to be missed either. What about the d'Este gardens , when we were there Karl Malden was there with his wife & daughter. Italy is a great place for celeb watching, if fact its a fantastic place for history & art & life.


ha ha ha...sounds like some exciting Italian bus rides! No, it isn't as bad as it used to be, mostly catcalls and whistles now, but it does still happen there and even in other countries in Europe (experienced a little groping on my last trip to Germany too)from time to time. Culturally many European men are still more ...er....um....forward, but I think it will always be worse if you are obviously a young female tourist.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Elohi said:


> I am feeling old and achy today.
> I normally avoid most dairy except the occasional cheese or sour cream on something. Well last night after dinner I had tapioca pudding and a little bit of ice cream. Both high quality organic foods. I didn't eat a lot of either. Within an hr I had a stomach ache that was a cross between heartburn and a punch to the gut. Then I started having knee pain, especially in my left knee. I took a long hot shower and the stomach ache subsided but the knee pain remained. When I went to bed I also had hip and lower back aches. This morning I have a left knee pain, a stiff neck, hip aches, and a headache. All that from a little dairy. Damn bovine calf sustenance.


WOW! I wasn't actually sure if I should hit the "like" button on that one. All that from some Tapioca pudding and ice cream. Both so delicious and apparently EVIEEEL like the frueets of the devil. I hope you feel better soon! Take care of yourself


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Cowboy Ken is old and achy.


Hey!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey!


Hahahahaha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Hahahahaha


I love being me! I laugh all the time. Y'all should read what I don't post!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I'm hungry now Jacqui lol.



 Sorry about where hunger last night got you.


----------



## JAYGEE

Come on 5 o clock! My knee is killing me, it has been about a year and a half since I had ACL and PCL replacement and it still bothers me.

Pics below why I busted up my knee, thankfully that's all that happened.


----------



## Elohi

JAYGEE said:


> Come on 5 o clock! My knee is killing me, it has been about a year and a half since I had ACL and PCL replacement and it still bothers me.
> 
> Pics below why I busted up my knee, thankfully that's all that happened.
> 
> View attachment 99204
> View attachment 99205


Ahhhhh!! ****! Scary! Glad your friggin alive after that!


----------



## Elohi

Still considering a purple ombré. I'm thinking this purple. My hair isn't that dark though. 



So it would look more like this, just with the rich purple instead of this bright color. 



Y'all think I could pull it off?


----------



## JAYGEE

Elohi said:


> Still considering a purple ombré. I'm thinking this purple. My hair isn't that dark though.
> View attachment 99206
> 
> 
> So it would look more like this, just with the rich purple instead of this bright color.
> View attachment 99207
> 
> 
> Y'all think I could pull it off?


I say do it! I think it would look good.


----------



## tortdad

JAYGEE said:


> Come on 5 o clock! My knee is killing me, it has been about a year and a half since I had ACL and PCL replacement and it still bothers me.
> 
> Pics below why I busted up my knee, thankfully that's all that happened.
> 
> View attachment 99204
> View attachment 99205



I've got you beat. 24 surgeries and still counting after a 93 year old man hit me head on at highway speeds. I was riding my v-star 1100 at 65mph when he crossed a double yellow doing 55mph. 6 month flat on my back in a hospital and another 6 rehab of and learning to walk again. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> Still considering a purple ombré. I'm thinking this purple. My hair isn't that dark though.
> View attachment 99206
> 
> 
> So it would look more like this, just with the rich purple instead of this bright color.
> View attachment 99207
> 
> 
> Y'all think I could pull it off?


YES!!!! 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

JAYGEE said:


> Come on 5 o clock! My knee is killing me, it has been about a year and a half since I had ACL and PCL replacement and it still bothers me.
> 
> Pics below why I busted up my knee, thankfully that's all that happened.
> 
> View attachment 99204
> View attachment 99205


 How did you hit him form behind? 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Jacqui

If once you do the hair color you don't like it, you can always cut your off and get rid of it.


----------



## JAYGEE

tortdad said:


> I've got you beat. 24 surgeries and still counting after a 93 year old man hit me head on at highway speeds. I was riding my v-star 1100 at 65mph when he crossed a double yellow doing 55mph. 6 month flat on my back in a hospital and another 6 rehab of and learning to walk again.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Damn man, glad you're still here with us. You do have me beat!


----------



## JAYGEE

tortdad said:


> How did you hit him form behind?
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Well long story short.

I was speeding, I flew by a cop who "guesstimated" I was doing 140+ when I passed him. 

Bus was in the middle lane trying to get over to exit, the suv I hit stopped on the freeway so the bus could exit, I came up the overpass and and saw what waa going on. My exit was blocked by a car in the emeegemcy lane, got down to about 60-70 before impact.

I dont remember the impact but I do remember right before, I saw white, then thought of my kids. I tried to jump off the bike to go over the suv, but as you aee ot didnt work.

Still a long story lol


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> Well long story short.
> 
> I was speeding, I flew by a cop who "guesstimated" I was doing 140+ when I passed him.
> 
> Bus was in the middle lane trying to get over to exit, the suv I hit stopped on the freeway so the bus could exit, I came up the overpass and and saw what waa going on. My exit was blocked by a car in the emeegemcy lane, got down to about 60-70 before impact.
> 
> I dont remember the impact but I do remember right before, I saw white, then thought of my kids. I tried to jump off the bike to go over the suv, but as you aee ot didnt work.
> 
> Still a long story lol



140???? what was the actual speed limit there?


----------



## Jacqui

It's kinda neat sitting here and looking to my right and then my left. To my right is the beautiful golden sun setting on the horizon. Then I look to my left and see the pale moon glowing with a few clouds lightly covering small strips. Very pretty.

Wish I could see the eclipse in the morning, but I am on the wrong side of the Mississippi river.


----------



## mike taylor

JAYGEE said:


> Well long story short.
> 
> I was speeding, I flew by a cop who "guesstimated" I was doing 140+ when I passed him.
> 
> Bus was in the middle lane trying to get over to exit, the suv I hit stopped on the freeway so the bus could exit, I came up the overpass and and saw what waa going on. My exit was blocked by a car in the emeegemcy lane, got down to about 60-70 before impact.
> 
> I dont remember the impact but I do remember right before, I saw white, then thought of my kids. I tried to jump off the bike to go over the suv, but as you aee ot didnt work.
> 
> Still a long story lol


Why so fast? I would only ride fast at midnight or really early in the morning . The fastest i've been on my old v- max was 160 and it had more . It was 3 am no cars around . My buddy races moter cycles . He has a bike that can run almost 200 mph crazy fast street bike .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

im so happy right now i went and talked to he teacher and he let me search the room for the assignment and i found it in the wrong grading pile of homework's! it was the teachers assistant mistake, but everyone makes mistakes.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Why so fast? I would only ride fast at midnight or really early in the morning . The fastest i've been on my old v- max was 160 and it had more . It was 3 am no cars around . My buddy races moter cycles . He has a bike that can run almost 200 mph crazy fast street bike .




I ride motorcycle too. But never at that speed. Maybe because my age. I cruise, no need the speed to get me high....


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Still considering a purple ombré. I'm thinking this purple. My hair isn't that dark though.
> View attachment 99206
> 
> 
> So it would look more like this, just with the rich purple instead of this bright color.
> View attachment 99207
> 
> 
> Y'all think I could pull it off?


 I like the second picture. Maybe I'm old but I still don't know how to appreciate the beauty of the hair in that color. Not yet.....


----------



## mike taylor

You guy want to hear something funny? ...... Me and the wafe was texting back and forth and was talking crap about my boss . Then her boss sent her a text in the middle asking for a password or something . Then she replied we need to buy him a life for bosses day .


----------



## mike taylor

Thats funny stuff!


----------



## mike taylor

I don't need Google my wife knows everything! Haha


----------



## JAYGEE

Jacqui said:


> 140???? what was the actual speed limit there?


60


----------



## JAYGEE

mike taylor said:


> Why so fast? I would only ride fast at midnight or really early in the morning . The fastest i've been on my old v- max was 160 and it had more . It was 3 am no cars around . My buddy races moter cycles . He has a bike that can run almost 200 mph crazy fast street bike .


Being dumb on a Wednesday night. Freeway was pretty empty so I decided to twist the throttle.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I love being me! I laugh all the time. Y'all should read what I don't post!


That little voice in my head says some pretty mean things, which actually makes life fun... It's like that little voice has PhD in sarcasm and comedy


----------



## JAYGEE

mike taylor said:


> Why so fast? I would only ride fast at midnight or really early in the morning . The fastest i've been on my old v- max was 160 and it had more . It was 3 am no cars around . My buddy races moter cycles . He has a bike that can run almost 200 mph crazy fast street bike .



I used to do a little racing myself.
But nowhere near 200 mph


----------



## Elohi

Hey everyone.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Purple yet?


----------



## bouaboua

Similar question like the Cowboy? 

How purple??


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Purple yet?


Not yet. Haven't even made an appointment.


----------



## Elohi

I've never done anything extreme with my hair before. I'm only nervous that the stylist will flub it up somehow. Lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Anyone watch the show, “Scorpion"?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I've never done anything extreme with my hair before. I'm only nervous that the stylist will flub it up somehow. Lol.


At one point I had hair halfway down my back. One night while hanging at the local tavern with my friend Kyle, who sported toothbrush bristle hair, I said, “I always wanted to have that cut but I'm afraid I'd look like a dork if I did." His reply, “Like you look real cool now, Ken?"
That's all it took. I walked in the house and said shave it! Never went back… you'll be fine, yours won't last as long.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> At one point I had hair halfway down my back. One night while hanging at the local tavern with my friend Kyle, who sported toothbrush bristle hair, I said, “I always wanted to have that cut but I'm afraid I'd look like a dork if I did." His reply, “Like you look real cool now, Ken?"
> That's all it took. I walked in the house and said shave it! Never went back… you'll be fine, yours won't last as long.


i got beautiful hair the pic was from a year ago.


----------



## bouaboua

We all young once I guess....


----------



## bouaboua

Like I said.....We all young and ______once....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

wait u judging my hair?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wait u judging my hair?



Yes, yes I am.... Lol


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> Yes, yes I am.... Lol
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


BAMM


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> You guy want to hear something funny? ...... Me and the wafe was texting back and forth and was talking crap about my boss . Then her boss sent her a text in the middle asking for a password or something . Then she replied we need to buy him a life for bosses day .



That's hilarious! 



0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

lol its okay my hair is a lot longer now


----------



## Elohi

My hair is kinda blah right now. I don't have a good picture of it.


----------



## Elohi

Can you not see me with a purple ombré Steven? LOLOLOL


----------



## bouaboua

This is nice......I can see you in those picture above......




But not like this above. Maybe her dress, She looks like a delinquent juvie...


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> This is nice......I can see you in those picture above......
> 
> View attachment 99330
> 
> 
> But not like this above. Maybe her dress, She looks like a delinquent juvie...


LOL!
Well I just used the picture for the color. My hair is far too short to pull off that look. Plus I don't dress straight out of a sci-fi movie. I tend to keep it nerdy and simple. Hahahaha

But the purple in her hair is perfect.


----------



## bouaboua

My wife, Age of 46. Her hair been silver/white since she was 19. So she dye her hair other then black from time to time. 

But I like black the most. Some highlighting are nice...........


----------



## Elohi

Hey Kelly, I picked up a smallish tallish tote for the hatchling to live it's first weeks in. I was glad to find one that was tall enough that I didn't have to worry about heat being too close to the noob. 
I'm on a mission to start ordering the stuff I need, tomorrow. I will have to put off cool hair to afford all the stuff I need to order.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Can you not see me with a purple ombré Steven? LOLOLOL
> View attachment 99328
> 
> View attachment 99329



what did your girls say about the color and the styles???


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In today's world of hair coloring, the hair doesn't get damaged, right?


----------



## Elohi

My older daughter (11) thinks it's going to be awesome. She wants to color her hair tips but it's against school dress code so she can't. Plus her dad is uptight and would think the devil had her soul of she had color added to her hair. Oh well, maybe this next summer she can put temp color in her hair. She uses hair chalk sometimes but not for school lol.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In today's world of hair coloring, the hair doesn't get damaged, right?



It does, but not terribly. Many women color their hair every 4-6 weeks and their hair handles it fine.


----------



## bouaboua

Other topic......I'm board during my lunch time here.........

My flight from Tokyo to Hong Kong last week was so empty. Only took 10 minutes to board all the passengers. I had the whole row of seat by myself. that was a very easy 4.5 hours flight...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As long as you can fix it if you have second thoughts, I say go for it. 
I stopped the bristle hair many years ago. While in Idaho on vacation in the '90's, too many black booted, tee shirt wearing fools thought I was their brother.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In today's world of hair coloring, the hair doesn't get damaged, right?




Yes. Still damaging the hair......Big time. 

My wife have to dye her hair every 3~4 months, because new growth are showing white..........My wife's hair are very dry looking....I told her I don't care.....But she care....Go figure! ! !


----------



## Elohi

Well I'm off to the land of nod, friends. Plan to peak outside around 5:25 and see if I can catch the eclipse. It's supposed to be cloudy or I'd get up at 4:30 and watch the whole thing.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> My older daughter (11) thinks it's going to be awesome. She wants to color her hair tips but it's against school dress code so she can't. Plus her dad is uptight and would think the devil had her soul of she had color added to her hair. Oh well, maybe this next summer she can put temp color in her hair. She uses hair chalk sometimes but not for school lol.



Kelly likes because she wants to have her hair done too. LOL. But that is OK.

At that age, we all like to try something that against the rule of school.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> My wife, Age of 46. Her hair been silver/white since she was 19. So she dye her hair other then black from time to time.
> 
> But I like black the most. Some highlighting are nice...........


my great grand mother got completely white hair at 14 and my brothers hair is black and white but he is only 17!!! soon it will happen to me


----------



## bouaboua

Goon night Monica. Sleep tight till 5:25......


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow Monica. 5.75 hours of sleep. Good luck and patients with the youngins tomorrow. Lucky school is in, right?


----------



## Elohi

I should sleep better. My knees have finally stopped hurting. I listened to binaural beats late this afternoon after taking some ibuprofen for my headache and I was back to functional after about an hr. 
No more dairy for me. It hates me.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow Monica. 5.75 hours of sleep. Good luck and patients with the youngins tomorrow. Lucky school is in, right?



I know. I do this to myself all the time. Tired all day until about 6. Then I don't want to go to sleep. -sigh-


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

May happy dreams come to you. I woke during a dream this am that I was on a paddle steamer,(1800's) going down our Main Street. Mind you this is a very small town. I was having so much fun! Then I woke to reality. Sigh…


----------



## Elohi

This is me when it's time for bed. Wide awake. Lol


----------



## mike taylor

JAYGEE said:


> I used to do a little racing myself.
> But nowhere near 200 mph
> 
> View attachment 99295


His street bike goes that fast . Not his race bike . But the one he races may . This guy is crazy . He has a gopro vedio of him on 610 early in the morning running the bike up to 195 mph . Thats some crazy stuff on pothole 610 . He's one of the guys that will ride a wheelie at freeway speeds and change lanes . Dude is good with a bike. I've pulled wheelies on my street pulling away from the house but not running down the freeway .


----------



## Elohi

Oh and is it possible for prickly pear fruit to stain the **** out of tort skin? Because I think the pink on Watson's hind legs is friggin cactus fruit. I scrubbed two small spots on the underside of his marginal scutes and it faded quite a bit....
I think I'm an idiot and Watson stained himself....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I think I'm an idiot ..


Nope. This is how we learn. Learning doesn't make us dumb, it makes us smarter. Go to bed now, you're talking nonsense.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nope. This is how we learn. Learning doesn't make us dumb, it makes us smarter. Go to bed now, you're talking nonsense.


 Forgot that I put half a piece in there... Lol. 
And goodnight for real this time. Morning is going to hurt lol.


----------



## taza

Elohi said:


> This is me when it's time for bed. Wide awake. Lol
> View attachment 99334


LOL! Me too I went to bed at 8:30 because I had to get up at 3:30 for work this morning I laid there till after 11:00. Frustrating, because at 4:30 in the afternoon I could barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## taza

Good Morning


----------



## Elohi

Good morning. I don't get to see the eclipse, it's cloudy. -sigh-
The clouds are an slightly creepy rust color though.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Crew 
So happy I have a short work week


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Noel.

Good for you! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

I have a question:

Why artificially incubating the tortoise's eggs, we put the eggs on the top of the vermiculite and only cover 1/3 or 1/2 of the eggs in the incubator?

But in the wild, female torts will cover/bury her eggs she just laid completely under the dirt?


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning TFO .


----------



## tortdad

taza said:


> LOL! Me too I went to bed at 8:30 because I had to get up at 3:30 for work this morning I laid there till after 11:00. Frustrating, because at 4:30 in the afternoon I could barely keep my eyes open.



That's me every dang day, lol


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Kelly likes because she wants to have her hair done too. LOL. But that is OK.
> 
> At that age, we all like to try something that against the rule of school.


Henna dyes the hair and it's healthy for the hair too. Women here use it...


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Henna dyes the hair and it's healthy for the hair too. Women here use it...


Just do NOT use it in the colder months, because it has a cooling effect on the hair...


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In today's world of hair coloring, the hair doesn't get damaged, right?


 From my understanding and personal experience dye itself doesn't damage its the bleach before dye that does. I've never bleached due to my lighter than light blond hair I've posted before, and I've been dying purple patches and it isn't damaged, and questioned it since I thought dye damaged hair, and my friend who in the past would constantly change her color told me its the bleach that damages not the dye. 
That's my understanding at least.


----------



## smarch

Good morning everyone!
I sound happy but i'm actually half asleep at my desk right now, the other night by acid reflux problems decided to appear badly after me not following the diet for months, so I'm missing my coffee and caffeine!
I was so tired yesterday I went up to my new friends (and possibly headed toward more) dorm room after classes and fell asleep! Kinda felt bad lol, but with her and her roommate and I it was like a little college nap-fest lol apparently college kids nap more than I thought! I've been missing out!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Henna dyes the hair and it's healthy for the hair too. Women here use it...


 maybe this is why my hair ahs been healthy with the dying, the purple I use specifically says its based like henna.


----------



## smarch

Well I just encountered my first real world work experience ... and its frustrating that a co-worker gave me wrong info, it went into the computer over 100 times and now has to be changed... I guess "not my mistake, not my problem" doesn't work... well I knew it didn't work but I jokingly tried it anyways ...  so much work wasted and needed to fix it!!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Well I just encountered my first real world work experience ... and its frustrating that a co-worker gave me wrong info, it went into the computer over 100 times and now has to be changed... I guess "not my mistake, not my problem" doesn't work... well I knew it didn't work but I jokingly tried it anyways ...  so much work wasted and needed to fix it!!



Chalk it up to a learning experience and one that will happen again.


----------



## lisa127

It's cold in here. I'm thinking I need to go hang out in the reptile room.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Good morning. I don't get to see the eclipse, it's cloudy. -sigh-
> The clouds are an slightly creepy rust color though.



Any time there is something to see in the sky like an eclipse, we get clouds.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Chalk it up to a learning experience and one that will happen again.


 I'm actually surprised its never happened before, but i'm mature enough to know i'm at the lowest end of the department so I essentially clean up any mess someone makes that anyone wants me to fix. Turns out after much debate and confusion I cant fix it, its actually from one of the database things I don't have access to change, our poor secretary gets to fix them all...
So I get out of this one, but I know there will be more!


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> It's cold in here. I'm thinking I need to go hang out in the reptile room.


 I'll trade! My place of employment is very warm right now! I like the cold, it means sweats and blankies


----------



## Jacqui

Going to be a nice 75 here, before the rain comes in tonight.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> I'll trade! My place of employment is very warm right now! I like the cold, it means sweats and blankies


I prefer the cooler weather as well, as long as it doesn't snow. I'm not a fan of heat. Good thing since I live in the Cleveland area!...lol


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> I prefer the cooler weather as well, as long as it doesn't snow. I'm not a fan of heat. Good thing since I live in the Cleveland area!...lol


 Snow is good... as long as I don't have to drive in it! I snowboard so real snow beats the icy stuff they can make. And for driving I plan to keep a little overnight kit in my car in case it snows and I decide its not worth driving home from school in, I have friends on campus who said I'm more than welcome to spend the night so I definitely will avoid a repeat of last year when it snowed while I was in class and the city didn't treat the roads and right out of the driveway a car was turning and stopped and my car wasn't stopping and was sliding and I hit a snowbank to avoid an accident (car was completely ok thank goodness it was a soft snowbank) but then had to drive an hour and a half home on whats usually a 20 minute commute all shaken up. Not worth it if I have options!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm a very expressive person and when I feel a big emotion I need to let it out...I don't mean to be cheesy, but my heart is so FULL of gratitude for the people on this forum. I've made some fun and interesting friends along the way. This thread has made me laugh many many times. Yes, some of you definitely are comedians. And most importantly, I am amazed and endlessly grateful for the kindness and overabundance of help my family has received. People have gone FAR out of their way to help me learn how to care for our little foundling sulcata and have been so nice and patient. Yesterday, someone even went and took a photo of something to help me understand better. I am certain that many of you helped save the life of my sweet little beastie. What a great group of people!


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm a very expressive person and when I feel a big emotion I need to let it out...I don't mean to be cheesy, but my heart is so FULL of gratitude for the people on this forum. I've made some fun and interesting friends along the way. This thread has made me laugh many many times. Yes, some of you definitely are comedians. And most importantly, I am amazed and endlessly grateful for the kindness and overabundance of help my family has received. People have gone FAR out of their way to help me learn how to care for our little foundling sulcata and have been so nice and patient. Yesterday, someone even went and took a photo of something to help me understand better. I am certain that many of you helped save the life of my sweet little beastie. What a great group of people!



Very sweet of you to tell everybody that. Ummm does this mean we can stop being extra nice to you know and just start treating you like the rest of the family?


----------



## Jacqui

It Wednesday, so Pizza Hut have their wings cheaper and so that's what I am aiming to stuff myself with in just a wee bit. The ones with no breading, covered with the parmesan (that doesn't look spelled correctly) cheese and garlic. Wish Yvonne or one of you could be joining me for lunch. Would be much more fun then sitting there talking to myself.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Very sweet of you to tell everybody that. Ummm does this mean we can stop being extra nice to you know and just start treating you like the rest of the family?


ha ha ha! I take it back...what I REALLY meant to say is that so far everyone has been really nice, but I'm still wondering if this is the place for me? You guys are going to have to show me what a nice place this is preferably by sending delicious baked goods to the following address...


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> It Wednesday, so Pizza Hut have their wings cheaper and so that's what I am aiming to stuff myself with in just a wee bit. The ones with no breading, covered with the parmesan (that doesn't look spelled correctly) cheese and garlic. Wish Yvonne or one of you could be joining me for lunch. Would be much more fun then sitting there talking to myself.


Wings are a favorite guilty pleasure of mine...mmmmm.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> ha ha ha! I take it back...what I REALLY meant to say is that so far everyone has been really nice, but I'm still wondering if this is the place for me? You guys are going to have to show me what a nice place this is preferably by sending delicious baked goods to the following address...



Obviously, you have never tasted my cooking....


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Wings are a favorite guilty pleasure of mine...mmmmm.



So come on and join me for lunch.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> ha ha ha! I take it back...what I REALLY meant to say is that so far everyone has been really nice, but I'm still wondering if this is the place for me? You guys are going to have to show me what a nice place this is preferably by sending delicious baked goods to the following address...



Ummm how about a box of mulberry leaves?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> So come on and join me for lunch.





Jacqui said:


> Ummm how about a box of mulberry leaves?


You bet! Save the wings for me and the mulberry leaves for Mavis


----------



## JAYGEE

Chicken Wings FTMFW!


----------



## Jacqui

Do you really need some mulberry leaves? I had a ton of them and they are just starting to change color and drop, but I could strip a few branches for ya.


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> Chicken Wings FTMFW!



Dang, now I have to sit here and figure out those letters...


----------



## Jacqui

You now after being in a cold restaurant, it's nice to come out to a truck that was parked with windows up and in the sun.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Do you really need some mulberry leaves? I had a ton of them and they are just starting to change color and drop, but I could strip a few branches for ya.


Jacqui, please tell me a bit about mulberry...I see a lot of people talking about giving these to their tortoises. I have grapevine, blackberry, raspberry, and currants. Mavis has been eating all those leaves. Are Mulberries equal to these or is there something that makes Mulberries extra desirable?


----------



## JAYGEE

Jacqui said:


> Dang, now I have to sit here and figure out those letters...



For the mother f'n win.

It has bad words in it..


----------



## Elohi

My tort food variety is tanking since my garden is dying off. I need to order some hay I think. I'm ordering seed mix too. Should I buy pulverized Timothy hay or orchard grass? I've never tried dry grass with them unless it was pulverized and the moistened.


----------



## JAYGEE

Im trying to eat my hungry man for lunch and this guy won't leave me alone..


----------



## Prairie Mom

Elohi said:


> My tort food variety is ranking since my garden is dying off. I need to order some hay I think. I'm ordering seed mix too. Should I buy pulverized Timothy hay or orchard grass? I've never tried dry grass with them unless it was pulverized and the moistened.


Your post reminded me...remember when I told you about the Asparagus fern being toxic? You're totally right...I have found equally as many things saying they were okay as I have found sites that make it sound like you're terrible for even having it in your house. I have found this is the case with plants growing in my yard too. Some sites make it sound horrible and never feed it, but others that say they're okay. My tort is fine and has a good variety, so I'm going with the more relaxed sites. So much conflicting info, huh? I'm glad you're little guys like your plants are good with it.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Ummm how about a box of mulberry leaves?





Elohi said:


> My tort food variety is tanking since my garden is dying off. I need to order some hay I think. I'm ordering seed mix too. Should I buy pulverized Timothy hay or orchard grass? I've never tried dry grass with them unless it was pulverized and the moistened.



Speaking of Mulberry leaves and gardens dying off...I loved @littleginsu 's idea in the barter/trade forum about trading goodies. I'm getting ready to set up some of my winter grow lights. I plan to grow some food for my sulcata like young pumpkin & squash plants, and some of her favorite flowers. If I can manage to figure out a way to ship them safely, I think it would be really fun to send some out to people.


----------



## Elohi

Prairie Mom said:


> Your post reminded me...remember when I told you about the Asparagus fern being toxic? You're right...I have found equally as many things saying they were okay as I have found sites that make it sound like you're terrible for even having it in your house. I have found this is the case with plants growing in my yard too. Some sites make it sound horrible and never feed it, but others that say they're okay. My tort is fine and has a good variety, so I'm going with the more relaxed sites. So much conflicting info, huh? I'm glad you're little guys like your plants are good with it.



Yeah, I've found the same issue. A lot of conflicting info. And then I found this LOL. 
http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm


----------



## Elohi

My yearlings have shown no interest in eating the asparagus fern.


----------



## Elohi

I'm hunting down Boston ferns now. I must have several.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Elohi said:


> Yeah, I've found the same issue. A lot of conflicting info. And then I found this LOL.
> http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm


Okay, that's just awesome! I just found the same people did this too http://africantortoise.com/edible_plants.htm. I really really like that site, because it includes some of the other plants that seem to be "controversial" in tortoise land like: purslane, daisies, <er hum!..>Asparagus Fern (what amazing person ever questioned that!?--I don't know, but she must be really cool ), and the Ribes which I have many of in my yard like currants and gooseberries. I suppose the key is giving our beasties a huge variety and moderation in all things is always good. Thanks for showing me that website!


----------



## Yvonne G

I've already had my lunch, Jacqui, but you can sit there and thing of me sharing with you. I'll sit here and think the same.

Oh my...I'm stuffed! Too many wings!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Chrissy:

Mulberry is a tree. There's the fruitless and the fruited variety. The leaves are very healthful, and full of calcium and vitamin C. My mulberry tree is over 40' tall and has a wing span of about 40'. It provides the absolute bestest darned shade in the world!!! It can be 20 degrees cooler under the tree than not under it. I have my rain forest tortoises set up under the mulberry tree.


----------



## JAYGEE

Do turtles get scared?

I bought this cling on background for my sons turtle. 




But I dont want it to stress thinking he is going to be eaten by a T Rex..


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> Chrissy:
> 
> Mulberry is a tree. There's the fruitless and the fruited variety. The leaves are very healthful, and full of calcium and vitamin C. My mulberry tree is over 40' tall and has a wing span of about 40'. It provides the absolute bestest darned shade in the world!!! It can be 20 degrees cooler under the tree than not under it. I have my rain forest tortoises set up under the mulberry tree.



I want a mulberry tree. Well actually I have a teeny tiny one from @sissyofone. I need a huge one in the corner of my yard. 
The rental we were in before buying our house had a big mulberry tree, a smaller one and then we had a Chinese plum tree. Lots of good shade. My current yard is hurting for some good trees. :0/
How fast to mulberry's grow? I assume pretty quickly?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, it's a very fast-growing tree. I think they're outlawed in some states because they grow so thick and so fast. But I love mine.

JayGee: I have a metal sculpture made out of a shovel and other metal parts and in the shape of a heron. I worried that it would intimidate my pond turtles if I placed it near the pond, but they don't seem to give it any attention. He's sort of hard to see with the chairs in the back ground, but he's one of my favorites! I just love him:


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Chrissy:
> 
> Mulberry is a tree. There's the fruitless and the fruited variety. The leaves are very healthful, and full of calcium and vitamin C. My mulberry tree is over 40' tall and has a wing span of about 40'. It provides the absolute bestest darned shade in the world!!! It can be 20 degrees cooler under the tree than not under it. I have my rain forest tortoises set up under the mulberry tree.


Thanks Yvonne I guess my main question is are mulberry leaves more nutritious and calcium packed than grape leaves, which are also supposed to be calcium rich? Also, I feel like I've seen dwarf bush varieties of mulberry in those cheap nursery catalogues that arrive every Spring? Am I remembering correctly, are there smaller varieties? I'm surrounded by giant cottonwoods and don't want any more shade, but if I can grow a smaller one in my zone 4, I'd be thrilled.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, it's a very fast-growing tree. I think they're outlawed in some states because they grow so thick and so fast. But I love mine.
> 
> JayGee: I have a metal sculpture made out of a shovel and other metal parts and in the shape of a heron. I worried that it would intimidate my pond turtles if I placed it near the pond, but they don't seem to give it any attention. He's sort of hard to see with the chairs in the back ground, but he's one of my favorites! I just love him:
> 
> View attachment 99388


ooooooo.....aaaaaahhhhh....beautiful!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got alien on while I eat lunch. Sigourney Weaver was so young. Crap. Just read the date it was made. H*ll I was young!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> My tort food variety is tanking since my garden is dying off. I need to order some hay I think. I'm ordering seed mix too. Should I buy pulverized Timothy hay or orchard grass? I've never tried dry grass with them unless it was pulverized and the moistened.



Pulverized sounds like it's ground to dust to me. Isn't it? I like orchard grass the best myself. Has a great smell.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Thanks Yvonne I guess my main question is are mulberry leaves more nutritious and calcium packed than grape leaves, which are also supposed to be calcium rich? Also, I feel like I've seen dwarf bush varieties of mulberry in those cheap nursery catalogues that arrive every Spring? Am I remembering correctly, are there smaller varieties? I'm surrounded by giant cottonwoods and don't want any more shade, but if I can grow a smaller one in my zone 4, I'd be thrilled.



The nice thing about mulberries is they grow so fast, so trimming them down is no issue. I have several that I have made into bushes, because I don't want the tall growth. The weeping ones are the only ones for me who grow really slow.

It's funny, just before coming online I had been out in the future sulcata lot cutting down mulberry trees/bushes.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, it's a very fast-growing tree. I think they're outlawed in some states because they grow so thick and so fast. But I love mine.
> 
> JayGee: I have a metal sculpture made out of a shovel and other metal parts and in the shape of a heron. I worried that it would intimidate my pond turtles if I placed it near the pond, but they don't seem to give it any attention. He's sort of hard to see with the chairs in the back ground, but he's one of my favorites! I just love him:
> 
> View attachment 99388



I think that one is awesome, too. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I've already had my lunch, Jacqui, but you can sit there and thing of me sharing with you. I'll sit here and think the same.
> 
> Oh my...I'm stuffed! Too many wings!!!



Boy are you a cheap date!


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> Im trying to eat my hungry man for lunch and this guy won't leave me alone..
> 
> View attachment 99379



I love this cat's markings!


----------



## Jacqui

Oh wow, I just had what looked like a small falcon of some sort as it flew away, land on the roof of my truck and sit there for a couple of minutes. I thought I was crazy and seeing things when I saw a shadow come up to my truck. Then I thought some trash blew in, but then I doubled checked and there was no wind. I was finally about ready to just get out of the truck and look, when it flew off and over into the tree line of a nearby pasture.


----------



## Prairie Mom

@Jacqui, @Yvonne G , and @Elohi I thought this was really cool...I found these two websites that give the nutritional information for grape leaves and for mulberry leaves. My little Mavis arrived with obvious calcium deficiency, so I'm always looking for calcium rich natural food sources. 

Grape leaves 50.8mg Calcium http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/vegetables-and-vegetable-products/3038/2

Mulberry leaves 2700mg Calcium! http://www.laoswisssilk.com/en-us/pages/9/

So, now, I definitely get what is the big deal about Mulberry leaves and WANT SOME for my Mavis. I think I'll post those in another area of the forum that's appropriate. Jacqui, I'd love to accept your kind offer and will send you a PM.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got alien on while I eat lunch. Sigourney Weaver was so young. Crap. Just read the date it was made. H*ll I was young!


I'm a sci-fi nerd and really enjoy the first two Alien movies. I can't imagine watching Alien with my LUNCH though I love love love Bill Paxton's character in Aliens. He makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Yvonne G

So I get a call from an 83 year old woman who uses a walker whose daughter is coming to live with her and the daughter has two pit bulls. The old lady has had two tortoises for over 50 years and hates to give them up but she understands about dogs and tortoises, so would I please come get them. So, here I am, a troll who only goes into town once a week for necessities, making a special trip to pick up two tortoises. Wouldn't you think she'd have them all boxed up for me? No. I had to hunt the yard for them. It's about a quarter acre, pretty well-kept and nicely landscaped, but lots of bushes and hiding places. Eventually I found two box turtles and a female Texas tortoise but the male escaped capture. I told her to box him up next time she sees him and call me and I'll come back.

It's the same thing on Dr. Pol. He goes out to tend to sick cattle and when he gets there he has to catch the damn things. If you're going to call the vet out, for pete's sake, catch up the darned cow before the vet gets there!

I think I have a new pet peeve.


----------



## Prairie Mom

OH, Yvonne... you are a good soul for doing this!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> It's the same thing on Dr. Pol. He goes out to tend to sick cattle and when he gets there he has to catch the damn things. If you're going to call the vet out, for pete's sake, catch up the darned cow before the vet gets there!
> 
> I think I have a new pet peeve.


 Karen is a CVT for a large/small animal practice here local. When we see Pol or his boy lunging to capture animals that haven't been restrained by the owners, we laugh. That is so not reality for most large animal vets.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Boy are you a cheap date!


I can feel the LOVE in the air and cyber space....


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> So I get a call from an 83 year old woman who uses a walker whose daughter is coming to live with her and the daughter has two pit bulls. The old lady has had two tortoises for over 50 years and hates to give them up but she understands about dogs and tortoises, so would I please come get them. So, here I am, a troll who only goes into town once a week for necessities, making a special trip to pick up two tortoises. Wouldn't you think she'd have them all boxed up for me? No. I had to hunt the yard for them. It's about a quarter acre, pretty well-kept and nicely landscaped, but lots of bushes and hiding places. Eventually I found two box turtles and a female Texas tortoise but the male escaped capture. I told her to box him up next time she sees him and call me and I'll come back.
> 
> It's the same thing on Dr. Pol. He goes out to tend to sick cattle and when he gets there he has to catch the damn things. If you're going to call the vet out, for pete's sake, catch up the darned cow before the vet gets there!
> 
> I think I have a new pet peeve.



She is 83. Give her little break. 1/4 acre will not be easy for her. At least you are 30+ years younger..........

She ask you for taking care two torts that she had for over 50 years but you ended up with three so far? She not knowing there are some Box turtles in her yard? May I ask you to take couple photo of this 50+years Texas torts??


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah they do it for ratings. Thats like swamp people they catch a 6' gator and act like it's a workout killing them . But if you've been hunting gators then you know how easy it is to pull in and shoot them .


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So I get a call from an 83 year old woman who uses a walker whose daughter is coming to live with her and the daughter has two pit bulls. The old lady has had two tortoises for over 50 years and hates to give them up but she understands about dogs and tortoises, so would I please come get them. So, here I am, a troll who only goes into town once a week for necessities, making a special trip to pick up two tortoises. Wouldn't you think she'd have them all boxed up for me? No. I had to hunt the yard for them. It's about a quarter acre, pretty well-kept and nicely landscaped, but lots of bushes and hiding places. Eventually I found two box turtles and a female Texas tortoise but the male escaped capture. I told her to box him up next time she sees him and call me and I'll come back.
> 
> It's the same thing on Dr. Pol. He goes out to tend to sick cattle and when he gets there he has to catch the damn things. If you're going to call the vet out, for pete's sake, catch up the darned cow before the vet gets there!
> 
> I think I have a new pet peeve.



I have watched a couple of his shows and always wonder about those folks myself.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I can feel the LOVE in the air and cyber space....



Yvonne is my best friend, whom I have only saw once in my life. So there.  I wish I lived closer, so we could really try being friends.


----------



## Jacqui

This is where I have been spending some of my time lately cutting out trees, bushes, weeds ect. It's the future sulcata zone. You can see one of my piles waiting to be taken up to the burn pile.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> This is where I have been spending some of my time lately cutting out trees, bushes, weeds ect. It's the future sulcata zone. You can see one of my piles waiting to be taken up to the burn pile.



That is lots work and I wish we can have some yard like yours. 

How many Sulcata will be in this zone? How are you going to prevent them from escape?? Seems like lots work ahead! ! ! Jeff on his way home?? So this is what that waiting for him?


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne! Dr. Pol is on .


----------



## Jacqui

It will be another year or two before it gets done. Right now I am just trying to get the junk plants out and decide which trees to leave. It seems to be taking me forever. You should have saw what it looked like this spring with a lot more trees (I believe we had 6-8 truck loads we hauled out) and the tall weeds I cut out. Now it's just clumps of weeds/trees. lol I have orchard grass seed to get out (a huge bag of it). Next year I will start on the fencing.

As for Jeff, so far I haven't had him help one bit on this project.


----------



## JAYGEE

Sorry if this is the wrong place, I dont really know where else. Mods can move to the proper area if needed.

Ok so I have a dilemma. 

My kids turtle, (I can't think of its name) got a house upgrade. 

Went from this



To this.




My issue is, heat/uv I will admit I have the CF curly uv bulb in a lamp that hold 2 bulbs, 1 basking and 1 uv. 

I know I need to use the ceramic heat ones. My space is limited where the turtle is now.




I cant put the lid on the tank, because than the light dome wont fit. I found that clamp on another light, so as a temporary fix I used it. I was going to put some seran wrap on the lid to help hold on humidity, but I can't now. 

Is there a light fixture that would allow me to use the CHE and a UV bulb?

I added some moss to the coco substrate, and made it deeper because he likes to dig.

Sorry for the long post.
JG


----------



## Jacqui

This is part of the enclosure we built this spring for the two biggest sulcatas.


----------



## bouaboua

Where is Waldo?????


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> It will be another year or two before it gets done. Right now I am just trying to get the junk plants out and decide which trees to leave. It seems to be taking me forever. You should have saw what it looked like this spring with a lot more trees (I believe we had 6-8 truck loads we hauled out) and the tall weeds I cut out. Now it's just clumps of weeds/trees. lol I have orchard grass seed to get out (a huge bag of it). Next year I will start on the fencing.
> 
> As for Jeff, so far I haven't had him help one bit on this project.


So Jeff is wanted! ! !?? 

I can see it is a huge task. Do snow where "A Land Far Away" right? So a heated night box are in order too??


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> So Jeff is wanted! ! !??
> 
> I can see it is a huge task. Do snow where "A Land Far Away" right? So a heated night box are in order too??



If you look to the far right of this picture, see the bit of red building? The plan is for the heated box to be in there. That way they have their heated area and a space warmer then outside, but bigger then just a box. Mqjor heating only within the box, so not a lot of wasted elect heating the whole building to a hot temp. So during the cold they will have a choice of box, warm shed, or being outside.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> So Jeff is wanted! ! !??



He is always wanted by me.  For this project, not at this point. For other current projects, yes.


----------



## mike taylor

JAYGEE said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong place, I dont really know where else. Mods can move to the proper area if needed.
> 
> Ok so I have a dilemma.
> 
> My kids turtle, (I can't think of its name) got a house upgrade.
> 
> Went from this
> View attachment 99424
> 
> 
> To this.
> View attachment 99425
> 
> 
> 
> My issue is, heat/uv I will admit I have the CF curly uv bulb in a lamp that hold 2 bulbs, 1 basking and 1 uv.
> 
> I know I need to use the ceramic heat ones. My space is limited where the turtle is now.
> 
> View attachment 99430
> 
> 
> I cant put the lid on the tank, because than the light dome wont fit. I found that clamp on another light, so as a temporary fix I used it. I was going to put some seran wrap on the lid to help hold on humidity, but I can't now.
> 
> Is there a light fixture that would allow me to use the CHE and a UV bulb?
> 
> I added some moss to the coco substrate, and made it deeper because he likes to dig.
> 
> Sorry for the long post.
> JG


Look on Amazon . Zoomed sells a fixture that has a tube uvb lamp, a uva, and a heat lamp all in one fixture .


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening all. Taking a break and saying howdy


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> If you look to the far right of this picture, see the bit of red building? The plan is for the heated box to be in there. That way they have their heated area and a space warmer then outside, but bigger then just a box. Mqjor heating only within the box, so not a lot of wasted elect heating the whole building to a hot temp. So during the cold they will have a choice of box, warm shed, or being outside.



Got it! ! ! !

So envy of you to have such large yard at your disposal. Looking forward to your update of each steps to the completion of this Sulcata zone.

Are you going to name this zone??


----------



## MichiganFrog

Yvonne G said:


> It has been my experience with tube feeding a tortoise that their stomach doesn't empty out very quickly. I would hesitate to feed him 6 times a day. I'm hoping the syringe isn't very full, right? Just a tiny bit of food each time?




It's 20 ml per feeding, which is a pretty small amount when you see it in the syringe. Sibi feeds it to Baby Runt slowly, over the course of a half hour.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Big night tonight for Little Ricky. The last two nights I've had to find him in the yard and put his nose in the opening of the heated night box and then he heads in. Not tonight! He got in all on his own! I'm a proud daddy, what what? Karen says he's a Mensa tortoise! She's right of course.


----------



## MichiganFrog

bouaboua said:


> I also tiled the floor of the outdoor Sulcata house for the same reason.




We got some great porcelain tile that has a rough surface so the torts don't slip on it at all. We also got some rubber mats to throw on the floor in the high traffic areas that are easy to clean. Thanks to Sibi for the good ideas!


----------



## MichiganFrog

AbdullaAli said:


> May God keep both if you safe. I hope Baby Runt is well soon




Thank you, Abdullah, I'll relate your kind words to Sibi, and we both appreciate it.

One thing we found out is that Baby Runt is extremely anemic, and the vet is now recommending we administer a few drops of liquid iron through her feeding tube. It's the kind of iron they administer to kittens. Does anyone have any other thoughts as to how to treat anemia in a tortoise without causing constipation?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui: that looks like it would be a forest if you didn't cut down the trees. You're lucky to have such a nice big piece of property.

I'll try to get pictures of the 50+ year old female texas tortoise tomorrow, then the male if she ever boxes him up.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MichiganFrog said:


> Does anyone have any other thoughts as to how to treat anemia in a tortoise without causing constipation?


Eating dinner right now, but I will paw through my library for information for you and email it to Sibi's email. Give her a hug from this Cowboy.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> This is where I have been spending some of my time lately cutting out trees, bushes, weeds ect. It's the future sulcata zone. You can see one of my piles waiting to be taken up to the burn pile.


Wow. That is a little piece of heaven!


----------



## MichiganFrog

Jacqui said:


> Not Runt again.   Poor kid, it never seems to end for Runt. Give Sibi our best.




Will do, thanks, Jacqui! Yeah, poor Runt's troubles never seem to end. It's sad, too, because with the proper care, she was doing so well for such a long time. But the pre-rescue abuse that caused her MBD seems to have eventually caught up with her. In the end, the damage to her spine and nerves seems to be the source of all of her digestive woes. I'm sorry to say that, as a result of this experience, we probably won't take on another rescue tortoise in the future.


----------



## Elohi

What's your favorite thermostat?? 
yes I'm still shopping. Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My favorite is the Lux Win100. 

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Lux-5-2-Day-Outlet-Programmable-Thermostat-WIN100-005/204356315


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My favorite is the Lux Win100.
> 
> http://m.homedepot.com/p/Lux-5-2-Day-Outlet-Programmable-Thermostat-WIN100-005/204356315



I use this exclusively in my outdoor heated shed/night box. They are 15 amp, so you don't need to worry about the wattage burn out. These have been dependable for me. I use these with my oil filled heaters, but I guess one could you them for a bank of CHE or lights for that matter.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Y'all are much too lively. I'm hitting the sack. Night/morning all.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> This is part of the enclosure we built this spring for the two biggest sulcatas.


thats an amazing enclosure!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
Sending loving and healing vibes your way Sibi!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO.

Time for me to get off work and looking for my dinner.

May you all have a great day.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO.
> 
> Time for me to get off work and looking for my dinner.
> 
> May you all have a great day.


You too Steven


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Noel. 

Be safe and have fun at work.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> Sending loving and healing vibes your way Sibi!


What happened to sibi?? She is under the weather?


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> What happened to sibi?? She is under the weather?[/QUOTE
> Her tort baby Runt is having medical problems again


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO .


----------



## bouaboua

That's not good.


----------



## Jacqui

Howdy!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Jacqui: that looks like it would be a forest if you didn't cut down the trees. You're lucky to have such a nice big piece of property.
> 
> I'll try to get pictures of the 50+ year old female texas tortoise tomorrow, then the male if she ever boxes him up.



It IS a forest, which is why it is taking so long to get it done. lol Those areas which now look like lawn, where the same as those back spots when I started this spring. It's a slow on going project. 

I can't wait to see those pictures. Like I have said better to you, it's a species I don't get to see, except in pictures and very few of them.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Are you going to name this zone??



Lol how do you know
I name my areas? lol Yes I plan to, but so far nothing has clicked with me for being the right name for it. Have an idea?


----------



## Jacqui

MichiganFrog said:


> Will do, thanks, Jacqui! Yeah, poor Runt's troubles never seem to end. It's sad, too, because with the proper care, she was doing so well for such a long time. But the pre-rescue abuse that caused her MBD seems to have eventually caught up with her. In the end, the damage to her spine and nerves seems to be the source of all of her digestive woes. I'm sorry to say that, as a result of this experience, we probably won't take on another rescue tortoise in the future.



That's sad because there are so many tortoises out there needing folks like Sibi to care for them.


----------



## puffy137

Prairie Mom said:


> And here's a photo that they emailed me during that time...I laugh and feel grateful every time I see it...
> View attachment 99022
> 
> 
> See, the house didn't even burn down!


 
What a lovely family, & great admiration for such a brilliant husband, you picked a winner there !


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Cool! I'm that type of person that can drink loads of coffee, but a single cup is all that I need. My favorite type of coffee is Arabic coffee, but not all people know who to make perfectly...



Hahaha, most of the arab coffee I've tasted here is so full of cardamom & saffron you can hardly taste the coffee, I think this is just a trend here.


----------



## Abdulla6169

puff 137 said:


> Hahaha, most of the arab coffee I've tasted here is so full of cardamom & saffron you can hardly taste the coffee, I think this is just a trend here.


LOL, I have only seen one place that makes it "just right".... Did you know that they used to make coffee three times a day in the past? At dawn, at noon, and after sunset. They did that to be prepared for guests arriving at any time. They also used to make coffee out of date pits in times of hunger and famine. I don't usually drink Arabic coffee with saffron (*gasp*). I don't mind cardamom, since it just adds to the dopamine reward I get from drinking coffee


----------



## puffy137

I know the 'doowa' was the first thing in the morning my mother in law had to prepare as a girl for her brother's guests , she said the coffee pots looked like a crowd of ships all heating up. As for me I prefer good old English tea with milk , ( what a whimp ). I think I might get my dopamine from chocolate , or is that some other chemical ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes. Coffee is always a welcoming friend!


----------



## puffy137




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well, and dark chocolate!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

puff 137 said:


> I know the 'doowa' was the first thing in the morning my mother in law had to prepare as a girl for her brother's guests , she said the coffee pots looked like a crowd of ships all heating up. As for me I prefer good old English tea with milk , ( what a whimp ). I think I might get my dopamine from chocolate , or is that some other chemical ?


Dopamine is a chemical and a neurotransmitter, it's important in the mind's reward system (at least that's how I remember it)... This is how coffee feels like in my brain:


Just like a jolt of electricity!


----------



## puffy137

Breaking news , British man in Macedonia has died of ebola, so it seems the virus has reached Europe . hope they can cope.


----------



## Jacqui

The USA had an Ebola death this week too.


----------



## Jacqui

It's a misty kind of rainy day here today. I wish we had a buffet close by, who had soup in their lineup.


----------



## tortdad

@mike taylor 

I rode to work today  when are we going for a ride?






0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Howdy!


Hi there!


----------



## AZtortMom

I hope everyone is having a great Thursday! I'm so glad it's my Friday! Let the festivities begin!


----------



## puffy137

Speaking of soup, I heard that hardy any giant tortoises reached England during the 1800's because the explorers ate them, they said they tasted delicious , what a crying shame !


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there!



 It's one of my favorite people!!


----------



## Jacqui

puff 137 said:


> Speaking of soup, I heard that hardy any giant tortoises reached England during the 1800's because the explorers ate them, they said they tasted delicious , what a crying shame !



I don't know about those kinds of turtles, but snapping turtle does make great soup. The thing with them using the turtles and tortoise, was they could survive (live) for a long time, thus keeping their meat fresh for use and not having to worry about care for the animal during all that time either like you would with other livestock.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I hope everyone is having a great Thursday! I'm so glad it's my Friday! Let the festivities begin!



Final wedding plans all done?


----------



## smarch

When I got to work today I hit my head with my car door while closing it.


----------



## puffy137

Jacqui said:


> The USA had an Ebola death this week too.


 
Yes , we heard that the Dr that has now recovered offered to give the victim his blood for the antibodies it contained , but the hospital never returned the Dr's calls !.


----------



## puffy137

smarch said:


> When I got to work today I hit my head with my car door while closing it.


 
OUCH!


----------



## smarch

Well this makes up for getting hit in the head: last night I put that athletic kinesiology tape on my elbow since sometimes tendonitis flares up and I figured it works on my ankles after running why not, it did help by the way, and I still have it on, and my coworker saw it sine i'm wearing a t-shirt and was confused thinking my arm grew a mustache!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> When I got to work today I hit my head with my car door while closing it.



Did it knock any sense any too you?

That does not sound like a good way to start your day.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Well this makes up for getting hit in the head: last night I put that athletic kinesiology tape on my elbow since sometimes tendonitis flares up and I figured it works on my ankles after running why not, it did help by the way, and I still have it on, and my coworker saw it sine i'm wearing a t-shirt and was confused thinking my arm grew a mustache!



Hmmm makes me wonder about the folks you work with.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Did it knock any sense any too you?
> 
> That does not sound like a good way to start your day.


 Well it wasn't really the start to my day since Thursdays I go t oschool until 2:15 then get to work from 2:30 for 2 hours work, so its more mid-day, but what a start to a work day I guess... nope I don't think it knocked sense to me, I'm on college overload brain so I don't think theres anything left to knock around in there!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Hmmm makes me wonder about the folks you work with.


 Engineers are a unique species! Myself included  makes life interesting!


----------



## puffy137

smarch said:


> Engineers are a unique species! Myself included  makes life interesting!


My favourite celebrity Rachel Maddow lives in Mass, she's brilliant , did you ever bump in to her?


----------



## smarch

puff 137 said:


> My favourite celebrity Rachel Maddow lives in Mass, she's brilliant , did you ever bump in to her?


 Cant say I have, but if I went to the DCU center last spring I could have bumped into Obama... I avoided the city in the days around that, way too much hustle and secret service mess, regret that though because it would have been a historical thing I was at, and like THE president would have been in the same room, not a past president or one who may become once but the current one... i'm overthinking it lol but it would have been a story to tell the kids/grandkids


----------



## puffy137

smarch said:


> Cant say I have, but if I went to the DCU center last spring I could have bumped into Obama... I avoided the city in the days around that, way too much hustle and secret service mess, regret that though because it would have been a historical thing I was at, and like THE president would have been in the same room, not a past president or one who may become once but the current one... i'm overthinking it lol but it would have been a story to tell the kids/grandkids


 I agree , what a shame you missed HIM. I'm not into show biz peeps at all , but people like the Pres are not to be missed.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> The USA had an Ebola death this week too.



The ebola death in the U.S. - the man had just arrived in this country via airplane. He felt sick and went to the hospital. I think he mentioned that he was from (whatever country), but the gave him antibiotics and sent him home. The symptoms got worse and he went back. This time they paid attention to where he came from and quarantined him. This all happened only a week or so ago and he just died either yesterday or today. The poor man died very quickly.


----------



## smarch

puff 137 said:


> I agree , what a shame you missed HIM. I'm not into show biz peeps at all , but people like the Pres are not to be missed.


 Depends who in show biz, if its someone I know i'd make it a point to be there, if it was someone random and I was going to see someone famous I wouldn't go.


----------



## tortadise

Yvonne G said:


> The ebola death in the U.S. - the man had just arrived in this country via airplane. He felt sick and went to the hospital. I think he mentioned that he was from (whatever country), but the gave him antibiotics and sent him home. The symptoms got worse and he went back. This time they paid attention to where he came from and quarantined him. This all happened only a week or so ago and he just died either yesterday or today. The poor man died very quickly.


Yep happened just a mile or so away from where I'm working. They now have quite a few people quarantined in very close city's to where I live too. The officers that served the man that died, and miscellaneous people that came into contact with him too.


----------



## smarch

All this Ebola stuff!! I've been trying to avoid the news since I know with my anxiety I will take it too far! Its scary stuff!


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Yep happened just a mile or so away from where I'm working. They now have quite a few people quarantined in very close city's to where I live too. The officers that served the man that died, and miscellaneous people that came into contact with him too.



I know Jeff was down in that area at the time and he had a bit of worry about it. Then they brought in one to the Omaha hospital, which really makes Jeff think they are after him. lol To make it worse, he got a call from a place calling themselves the CDC to do a survey.


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> I know Jeff was down in that area at the time and he had a bit of worry about it. Then they brought in one to the Omaha hospital, which really makes Jeff think they are after him. lol To make it worse, he got a call from a place calling themselves the CDC to do a survey.


Oh man. He's fine. Yeah people all over here are freaking out. Cashiers everywhere are wearing gloves and masks. Which really is a safe thing to do. Money is dirty and even handing reciepts to a person can be dangerous. Maybe not Ebola dangerous but yah never know.


----------



## smarch

@AbdullaAli I feel like you this week! Today is my "Friday"  and a long weekend... PAAAARTYYYY... oh wait, I don't party lol


----------



## puffy137

I think this ebola thing is going to get a lot worse before it gets better. Even the disrobing of the carers has to be watched meticulously to see that they do everything in the proper order . Nigeria seems to have gotten a handle on the situation , but in other countries its a mess, reminds me about the Great Plague of London , when the carts would rumble round the streets calling ' Bring Out Your Dead !'


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff is just paranoid because he has no immune system due to the chemo he is on.  Plus it's the joking kind of paranoid, not the really serious type if you know what I mean. Scares me that they may also use this and the new one that is coming out that is like Ebola being possibly carried by reptiles (along with other animals). Could hurt some reptile trade at a time when we are needing to get assurance colonies built up.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> @AbdullaAli I feel like you this week! Today is my "Friday"  and a long weekend... PAAAARTYYYY... oh wait, I don't party lol


Lol, at least you have *the weekend*


----------



## puffy137

Jacqui said:


> Jeff is just paranoid because he has no immune system due to the chemo he is on.  Plus it's the joking kind of paranoid, not the really serious type if you know what I mean. Scares me that they may also use this and the new one that is coming out that is like Ebola being possibly carried by reptiles (along with other animals). Could hurt some reptile trade at a time when we are needing to get assurance colonies built up.


The Spanish nurse who has ebola , & is getting worse according to latest reports , has lost her fight to save her dog, its being put down


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Final wedding plans all done?


Yup. Just have to put the center pieces together with fresh flowers tomorrow.


----------



## Yvonne G

So yesterday I picked up a female Texas tortoise and the 80 year old lady couldn't find the male. Yesterday she said that she had the male a very long time...over 50 years, and that they bought it for their son from a pet store in Bakersfield Now, if she got both tortoises at the same time, it would have sounded like it from the story, right? But it was only the male that they bought, or so she said.

So today she calls me and says that she has "Carmichael" all boxed up for me and I went and got him. Turns out that Carmichael is also female. And today she tells me that the one I picked up yesterday is called Sarah because the lady they adopted both of them from was called Sarah Carmichael. I'm so confused! Well, SHE's so confused!!! Here are their pictures:





They're just the cutest little tortoises. They're only about 5" SCL and almost perfectly round. They both have the same scute defect near their tail which makes me think they are litter mates. At any rate, they're over 50 years of age and probably even older than that because that would only be 1964. I think the endangered species act went into being in 1990, but I thought I remembered that they were illegal during the '60's. Maybe my memory is faulty like the lady I got the tortoises from.


----------



## puffy137

Yvonne G said:


> So yesterday I picked up a female Texas tortoise and the 80 year old lady couldn't find the male. Yesterday she said that she had the male a very long time...over 50 years, and that they bought it for their son from a pet store in Bakersfield Now, if she got both tortoises at the same time, it would have sounded like it from the story, right? But it was only the male that they bought, or so she said.
> 
> So today she calls me and says that she has "Carmichael" all boxed up for me and I went and got him. Turns out that Carmichael is also female. And today she tells me that the one I picked up yesterday is called Sarah because the lady they adopted both of them from was called Sarah Carmichael. I'm so confused! Well, SHE's so confused!!! Here are their pictures:
> 
> View attachment 99478
> View attachment 99479
> 
> 
> They're just the cutest little tortoises. They're only about 5" SCL and almost perfectly round. They both have the same scute defect near their tail which makes me think they are litter mates. At any rate, they're over 50 years of age and probably even older than that because that would only be 1964. I think the endangered species act went into being in 1990, but I thought I remembered that they were illegal during the '60's. Maybe my memory is faulty like the lady I got the tortoises from.


 Hahaha, looks like they have lived a life of blessed spinsterhood. Like 2 old maiden ladies .


----------



## AZtortMom

They look like two walking basketballs


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> So yesterday I picked up a female Texas tortoise and the 80 year old lady couldn't find the male. Yesterday she said that she had the male a very long time...over 50 years, and that they bought it for their son from a pet store in Bakersfield Now, if she got both tortoises at the same time, it would have sounded like it from the story, right? But it was only the male that they bought, or so she said.
> 
> So today she calls me and says that she has "Carmichael" all boxed up for me and I went and got him. Turns out that Carmichael is also female. And today she tells me that the one I picked up yesterday is called Sarah because the lady they adopted both of them from was called Sarah Carmichael. I'm so confused! Well, SHE's so confused!!! Here are their pictures:
> 
> View attachment 99478
> View attachment 99479
> 
> 
> They're just the cutest little tortoises. They're only about 5" SCL and almost perfectly round. They both have the same scute defect near their tail which makes me think they are litter mates. At any rate, they're over 50 years of age and probably even older than that because that would only be 1964. I think the endangered species act went into being in 1990, but I thought I remembered that they were illegal during the '60's. Maybe my memory is faulty like the lady I got the tortoises from.



I wish I could keep Texas tortoises.


----------



## Elohi

This tortoise is a brat and I love him so much. I won't be able to do this hanging out on the couch once in a while thing forever.


----------



## Jacqui

puff 137 said:


> The Spanish nurse who has ebola , & is getting worse according to latest reports , has lost her fight to save her dog, its being put down



I think that so sucks. They don't know if he can be a carrier or not. I liked what the husband, who is in quarantine said about why can't the dog also be put into quarantine until they know for sure one way or the other.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So yesterday I picked up a female Texas tortoise and the 80 year old lady couldn't find the male. Yesterday she said that she had the male a very long time...over 50 years, and that they bought it for their son from a pet store in Bakersfield Now, if she got both tortoises at the same time, it would have sounded like it from the story, right? But it was only the male that they bought, or so she said.
> 
> So today she calls me and says that she has "Carmichael" all boxed up for me and I went and got him. Turns out that Carmichael is also female. And today she tells me that the one I picked up yesterday is called Sarah because the lady they adopted both of them from was called Sarah Carmichael. I'm so confused! Well, SHE's so confused!!! Here are their pictures:
> 
> View attachment 99478
> View attachment 99479
> 
> 
> They're just the cutest little tortoises. They're only about 5" SCL and almost perfectly round. They both have the same scute defect near their tail which makes me think they are litter mates. At any rate, they're over 50 years of age and probably even older than that because that would only be 1964. I think the endangered species act went into being in 1990, but I thought I remembered that they were illegal during the '60's. Maybe my memory is faulty like the lady I got the tortoises from.



Oh lookee at that scute! Looks like large gulars, too right? They are sweet. As for her memory well if at that age I can remember my name, let alone where I got a tortoise 50 years ago I would be surprised.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> This tortoise is a brat and I love him so much. I won't be able to do this hanging out on the couch once in a while thing forever.
> View attachment 99485



But a beautiful brat.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today I went into town to pick up a new to us washer. It was a good hour away. On the way home, about 15 minutes from home, wouldn't you know it? Another traffic jam


----------



## Jacqui

What is he hauling? Looks like fencing, but rolls on something.


----------



## mike taylor

Thats a tractor . Looks like a seeder .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Thats a tractor . Looks like a seeder .


Winner, winner, CHICKEN dinner!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Kerryann we will be celebrating the “Fresh" hops festival here locally. Also for all you wine tippers, we have an over abundance of wine grapes this year. Like 24% more than normal. Better wines at better prices ahead.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Winner, winner, CHICKEN dinner!


Hey, I'm a country boy too!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Winner, winner, CHICKEN dinner!


I thought you would say BACON dinner...


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Engineers are a unique species! Myself included  makes life interesting!



I like to think I'm pretty unique. I retired from the phone company and I was a communications engineer.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> What is he hauling? Looks like fencing, but rolls on something.



No, not a seeder. Looks like what they call a sheep's foot. It compacts and punches holes in the dirt.


----------



## mike taylor

Like an aerator? Yvonne I think your right . Winner winner bacon dinner.
On second thought a sheeps foot tractor is what they use to compact roadways .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is grass seed country folks. It's sorta like an aerator that breaks up without compacting to prepare for the calcium to grow the “weed-free" lawns y'all like so much.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> I thought you would say BACON dinner...


Much too selfish to share my bacon.


----------



## tortdad

So today has sucked. My mom has been In Hawaii for the past week. She was supposed to fly home today but she had a heart attack this morning. She's In congestive heart failure, her lungs are filling up with fluid and she has an enlarged heart. Now I've got to figure a way over there. I told her not to even go but she doesn't listen. She had a bone marrow transplant a while back and now gets sick every time she travels. She's been stuck not allowed to come home like 4 times now but this time she's far away! 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Much too selfish to share my bacon.


Looks like Yvonne will also join-in for the winner's dinner. 

Did you have all you Bacon in the safe now??


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> So today has sucked. My mom has been In Hawaii for the past week. She was supposed to fly home today but she had a heart attack this morning. She's In congestive heart failure, her lungs are filling up with fluid and she has an enlarged heart. Now I've got to figure a way over there. I told her not to even go but she doesn't listen. She had a bone marrow transplant a while back and now gets sick every time she travels. She's been stuck not allowed to come home like 4 times now but this time she's far away!
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Crap Kevin thats along way from here . Hope she is ok . Will pray for you and your mom.


----------



## MichiganFrog

bouaboua said:


> What happened to sibi?? She is under the weather?



Update: Baby Runt was much more active than usual today and wasn't sleeping all day. She was roaming around and grazing. Now, that's a welcome change!


----------



## puffy137

tortdad said:


> So today has sucked. My mom has been In Hawaii for the past week. She was supposed to fly home today but she had a heart attack this morning. She's In congestive heart failure, her lungs are filling up with fluid and she has an enlarged heart. Now I've got to figure a way over there. I told her not to even go but she doesn't listen. She had a bone marrow transplant a while back and now gets sick every time she travels. She's been stuck not allowed to come home like 4 times now but this time she's far away!
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Sorry to hear about your Mom, hope she will be alright.


----------



## puffy137

Elohi said:


> This tortoise is a brat and I love him so much. I won't be able to do this hanging out on the couch once in a while thing forever.
> View attachment 99485


What a flamboyant shell , looks like modern art .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MichiganFrog said:


> Update: Baby Runt was much more active than usual today and wasn't sleeping all day. She was roaming around and grazing. Now, that's a welcome change!


Sorry I've not emailed. My sources inform me that it's hard to find an iron supplement that doesn't plug things up at the least to some extent.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So remember my piece against cuttlefish bones? Well how about this?

http://m.slashdot.org/story/208083


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's the intelligence factor. Now were they to discover dogs were dumb enough to use as calcium supplements is have to take issue with that as well. I've never bonded with an octopus, but dogs helped get me to where I am today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey friends. Check out the posting/thread in health I put up in regard to a Ranavirus Consortium. It's a scary read.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey friends. Check out the posting/thread in health I put up in regard to a Ranavirus Consortium. It's a scary read.


Ken, is there a place I can get a list of where this virus has been reported? I would like to be sure any animals I buy don't come from there (I don't think I'll none buying any animals soon, but precaution is very good)....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Pm me your email address, and I'd be happy to forward the original email I received which has active links you can follow for this information and more. Likely be in 12 hours or so…I've had a big day and I'm fading fast…


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Pm me your email address, and I'd be happy to forward the original email I received which has active links you can follow for this information and more. Likely be in 12 hours or so…I've had a big day and I'm fading fast…


Sent!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sent. Check your junk/trash file if it doesn't show…
Night all, be well.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sent. Check your junk/trash file if it doesn't show…
> Night all, be well.


Good night Ken!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning or Afternoon Mr. Ali! ! !


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning or Afternoon Mr. Ali! ! !


Good evening Steven! You are on China now, right? I hope all goes well wherever you are


----------



## bouaboua

By God's Grace, I have nothing but problems. And that is why I still have a job. Praise Him！！！


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Morning


Morning!


----------



## bouaboua

Morning!


----------



## tortdad

Morning. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Morning Kevin!


----------



## MichiganFrog

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sorry I've not emailed. My sources inform me that it's hard to find an iron supplement that doesn't plug things up at the least to some extent.



No worries, and thanks for doing the research. We're planning to administer the iron every five days, so hopefully she'll get the benefits without any downside.


----------



## Abdulla6169

MichiganFrog said:


> No worries, and thanks for doing the research. We're planning to administer the iron every five days, so hopefully she'll get the benefits without any downside.


I just realized I call baby Runt "him", she is a girl not a boy  I hope she is better soon! Send Sylvia our kind regards


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is grass seed country folks. It's sorta like an aerator that breaks up without compacting to prepare for the calcium to grow the “weed-free" lawns y'all like so much.



Which is no doubt why I have never saw one before. I have only saw small ones with just the one roller.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> So today has sucked. My mom has been In Hawaii for the past week. She was supposed to fly home today but she had a heart attack this morning. She's In congestive heart failure, her lungs are filling up with fluid and she has an enlarged heart. Now I've got to figure a way over there. I told her not to even go but she doesn't listen. She had a bone marrow transplant a while back and now gets sick every time she travels. She's been stuck not allowed to come home like 4 times now but this time she's far away!



I think it's beyond it sucking.  Sad on sorry many levels. I hope you quickly find a way to get to her side and that she recovers faster then the Drs ever imagined.


----------



## Jacqui

MichiganFrog said:


> Update: Baby Runt was much more active than usual today and wasn't sleeping all day. She was roaming around and grazing. Now, that's a welcome change!



Wonderful news! Sibi must be so happy.


----------



## Elohi

@Cowboy_Ken I must be missing something, I have no idea what you're talking about. Can you enlighten me?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Hi Noel! How's the weekend going?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> @Cowboy_Ken I must be missing something, I have no idea what you're talking about. Can you enlighten me?


Ummm? The grass seed talk?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummm? The grass seed talk?


Ranavirus? I was blurry eyes when I read this morning lol.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Ranavirus? I was blurry eyes when I read this morning lol.


LOL!


----------



## Elohi

I peek at TFO first thing in the morning when I have a bajillion notifications on my phone and I was really blurry eyed this morning. I even went back and read just now and yep, still lost.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I peek at TFO first thing in the morning when I have a bajillion notifications on my phone and I was really blurry eyed this morning. I even went back and read just now and yep, still lost.


I read it in the morning too, since my iPad is always next to me... I understood it, well mostly


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. My post in the health section had to do with a consortium of scientists working at compiling information to track the severity and how wide spread it is. Here is some light reading for you, though it's likely out of date by now ;

http://www.nwhc.usgs.gov/disease_information/other_diseases/ranavirus.jsp


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. My post in the health section had to do with a consortium of scientists working at compiling information to track the severity and how wide spread it is. Here is some light reading for you, though it's likely out of date by now ;
> 
> http://www.nwhc.usgs.gov/disease_information/other_diseases/ranavirus.jsp



Thanks Cowboy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You know me. I open the gate…


----------



## Elohi

...and the horses roam free?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hay...alfalfa...oats...
Last night as Karen and I were thinking of turning in, a rig pulled up to the gate and stopped. Mind you it's dark out here, no artificial light sources were on. Turned out to be our nephew and his gal-friend just stopping by. But it's the “stranger danger" that we keep the gates closed. I walk out to see who it is and then either I open the gate, or turn back to the house...


----------



## puffy137

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hay...alfalfa...oats...
> Last night as Karen and I were thinking of turning in, a rig pulled up to the gate and stopped. Mind you it's dark out here, no artificial light sources were on. Turned out to be our nephew and his gal-friend just stopping by. But it's the “stranger danger" that we keep the gates closed. I walk out to see who it is and then either I open the gate, or turn back to the house...


Sounds creepy, or am I watching too much C&I?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

puff 137 said:


> Sounds creepy, or am I watching too much C&I?


It would be fun to have some banjo music playing in the background as I head to the gate…


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi Noel! How's the weekend going?


Hi *waves* it's going good! We are doing center pieces now and waiting for the cupcakes to be delivered to the church. We got to spend some time with dear friends last night. Do much fun


----------



## JAYGEE

Im at petsmart, will this UVB light work for a box turtle?

It will be avout 6-8 inches from the substrate? ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JAYGEE said:


> Im at petsmart, will this UVB light work for a box turtle?
> 
> It will be avout 6-8 inches from the substrate? ?


Sorry, I'm no help with fluorescents.


----------



## JAYGEE

What do you recommend @Cowboy_Ken? 

I replied to your pm


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm a snob for the 100 watt MVB's. I use the Powersun brand. As for box turtles though, I don't know.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm a snob for the 100 watt MVB's. I use the Powersun brand. As for box turtles though, I don't know.


I remember Jessica telling me MVBs aren't good for box turtles, too intense... I remember her saying tube ones are better.


----------



## AZtortMom

centerpieces in process.

cupcakes have arrived


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CUPCAKES!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 99589
> centerpieces in process.
> View attachment 99590
> cupcakes have arrived


I hope you had fun with your friends last night! Very nice of you to make cupcakes for the church


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> I hope you had fun with your friends last night! Very nice of you to make cupcakes for the church


We did  those cupcakes are for the wedding reception


----------



## Jacqui

I am beginning to see why you all like Fridays so much. Of course, for me it's not the last day of the work week, it's lunch with my eldest daughter day.  Today she brought me another care bag. This time it was a bookmark she made with a TMNT turtle at the bottom and "I love you" on the upper part. Inside was a pumpkin cookie, from a batch that I bought her the mix for and more of the turtle cookies she saves for me out of her daily zoo animal cookies. It's those little touches that mean so much. I am just such a lucky Mom.

Meanwhile my younger daughter has taken off work next Thursday, so she can take Jeff and I out to eat when we are in her city for his Oncology appointment. See what a lucky Mom I am!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So remember my piece against cuttlefish bones? Well how about this?
> 
> http://m.slashdot.org/story/208083


 
Hey Ken, I've always felt a bit of guilt using commercial cuttlefish bones and have tried to avoid them. I would have snatched the nature-prepared bones off the beach @AbdullaAli walked on in a heartbeat, though! Would you post a link to the cuttlefish piece you were referring to? Thanks!


----------



## JAYGEE

Confirmation that this is a RES??

brought into our shelter, owner died.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Prairie Mom said:


> Hey Ken, I've always felt a bit of guilt using commercial cuttlefish bones and have tried to avoid them. I would have snatched the nature-prepared bones off the beach @AbdullaAli walked on in a heartbeat, though! Would you post a link to the cuttlefish piece you were referring to? Thanks!


I believe I was just ranting about the casual way people use cuttlefish instead of alternatives that likely do not have any intelligence.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CUPCAKES!!!!


Big day is here! ! ! ! ! !

Congrats. ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Waking up to a beautiful Saturday morning. Weather finally become reasonable. Today's highs will be around 90s and lows about 75. But the sky still little haze. I start my morning jogging again after almost 4 years, but too many smoker here even at 6:00 AM in the morning.

My weekend are here. Good Morning.


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> Confirmation that this is a RES??
> 
> brought into our shelter, owner died.



Could you do some close ups? Face/neck would be great too.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Waking up to a beautiful Saturday morning. Weather finally become reasonable. Today's highs will be around 90s and lows about 75. But the sky still little haze. I start my morning jogging again after almost 4 years, but too many smoker here even at 6:00 AM in the morning.
> 
> My weekend are here. Good Morning.



Why did you give up jogging? How far did you use to go and how far was it today?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Why did you give up jogging? How far did you use to go and how far was it today?


I was diagnosed with cancer in late June, early July of 2010. Then I went through all kinds of treatment and surgery. I still under the monitoring program next couple year. By God's grace I'm doing well so far. Haha!!


----------



## bouaboua

I start jog couple days ago, I run and walked for about 3 miles. I jogs 5 days a week, 45 minutes every time before I was sick. I'm getting FAT.

The reason i stopped of jogging because the side effect of Chemo treatment, the treatment permanently damaged some of my nerve of mfinger and my feet. at the worst I cannot even walk or button myself because my finger have no feeling.

But I'm much better and use to it.


----------



## Yvonne G

JAYGEE said:


> Confirmation that this is a RES??
> 
> brought into our shelter, owner died.



Yup, it is.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Currently we've got 74.3°f w/43% humidity on my front porch. It feels so hot. Early next week our rains begin and I can't wait! 50-60° highs. Good times. Just won't be able to drive with the truck windows down with wild hillbilly music plays loud.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, no...Steven...I had no idea. Well, glad you're getting back into the exercise program. I've seen some of the pictures of the foods you eat. Need I say more?


----------



## MichiganFrog

Check out Sibi's new lap tortoise! Yes, believe it or not, that's Beasty Boy. It seems he now likes to cuddle while being fed. It's funny because he's never been the cuddly type.


----------



## Yvonne G

I thought you said he had a feeding tube...or am I getting my threads/tortoises mixed up?


----------



## Ashes

I've never seen Little Dude passed out until tonight. I thought he was dead...... It scared me so bad. :/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I thought you said he had a feeding tube...or am I getting my threads/tortoises mixed up?


You're thinking of Baby Runt.


----------



## MichiganFrog

Yvonne G said:


> I thought you said he had a feeding tube...or am I getting my threads/tortoises mixed up?


The one with the feeding tube is Baby Runt. We have three sulcatas. Baby Runt, aka "Princess Runt", is momma's poor sick little girl, and Honey Boy and Beasty Boy are our two very healthy boys. (BTW, Beasty Boy's name was derived based on his behavior alone, and there's no connection to the band.)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just realized we have an old coil bulb in our porch light! LOL!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I start jog couple days ago, I run and walked for about 3 miles. I jogs 5 days a week, 45 minutes every time before I was sick. I'm getting FAT.
> 
> The reason i stopped of jogging because the side effect of Chemo treatment, the treatment permanently damaged some of my nerve of mfinger and my feet. at the worst I cannot even walk or button myself because my finger have no feeling.
> 
> But I'm much better and use to it.



I wasn't aware chemo treatments would do that.


----------



## Jacqui

Well I have put my plants to bed for the night with their sheets pulled up over them. Hope they stay warm enough tonight.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I believe I was just ranting about the casual way people use cuttlefish instead of alternatives that likely do not have any intelligence.


Such as limestone flour.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I wasn't aware chemo treatments would do that.


Yes. This kind of Chemo will do that, Some of the patient will trip and fall while walking because we have no feeling on our hand and feet, some fall and have facial or teeth damage. 

My God knows I'm ugly enough, so the chemo treatment I received, did not make me lost my hair. This is another Mercy I'm counting. 

I lost about 15 lb only between the surgery and chemo. I gain it all back and plus. So I start jogging again.


----------



## JAYGEE

Yvonne G said:


> Yup, it is.



Ok thanks, the owner committed suicide and left this little guy. 

We will set up a tank for him until we figure out what to do with it.


----------



## smarch

I officially must be crazy. I've taken 2 languages in high school (Latin and Spanish) and was pretty terrible at both, but next semester I kinda want to take Arabic, sooooo that'll be interesting! Our school doesn't offer Latin so I decided why not learn one of the other oldest languages!? I'm in for an interesting time considering I'm serious about taking it


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I officially must be crazy. I've taken 2 languages in high school (Latin and Spanish) and was pretty terrible at both, but next semester I kinda want to take Arabic, sooooo that'll be interesting! Our school doesn't offer Latin so I decided why not learn one of the other oldest languages!? I'm in for an interesting time considering I'm serious about taking it


Learn it! You will be terrible at first, and after you learn the basics it's pretty easy... And yes, you will have problems saying the letters  You might learn them in a few years, practice makes perfect!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Learn it! You will be terrible at first, and after you learn the basics it's pretty easy... And yes, you will have problems saying the letters  You might learn them in a few years, practice makes perfect!


I'll have problems saying and writing! But honestly I think it'd be pretty darn cool to be fluent in a language, still want to learn Latin but one can't really be fluent in that since its "dead" It's going to be an interesting semester haha expect me to be like "what the heck is going on?" Haha it's not like I'll expect much help or answers but at least you'll be understanding my problems... I'll speak to Franklin in Arabic, I'm sure he's heard it in one point of his journey here.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I'll have problems saying and writing! But honestly I think it'd be pretty darn cool to be fluent in a language, still want to learn Latin but one can't really be fluent in that since its "dead" It's going to be an interesting semester haha expect me to be like "what the heck is going on?" Haha it's not like I'll expect much help or answers but at least you'll be understanding my problems... I'll speak to Franklin in Arabic, I'm sure he's heard it in one point of his journey here.


I hope you get to learn the language, the pronunciation is the funniest problem ever...


----------



## puffy137

smarch said:


> I officially must be crazy. I've taken 2 languages in high school (Latin and Spanish) and was pretty terrible at both, but next semester I kinda want to take Arabic, sooooo that'll be interesting! Our school doesn't offer Latin so I decided why not learn one of the other oldest languages!? I'm in for an interesting time considering I'm serious about taking it


When I first got to the Middle East I didn't speak a word. Listening to my mother in law , & watching old Egyptian films was a great help , I can do a pretty mean Egyptian accent when the need arises, like Hind Rostum saying peevishly ' Ahh Ya Riggly' every time she fell down .lol!


----------



## Abdulla6169

puff 137 said:


> When I first got to the Middle East I didn't speak a word. Listening to my mother in law , & watching old Egyptian films was a great help , I can do a pretty mean Egyptian accent when the need arises, like Hind Rostum saying peevishly ' Ahh Ya Riggly' every time she fell down .lol!


LOL!


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning and happy weekend! ! !


----------



## puffy137

I've just read 2 books by Kathy Reichs, she's a forensic anthropologist, so her books are as entertaining as they are informative. Besides they only cost $2 each on kindle,one about puppy mills , & the other about illegal python catching in Florida. I know the cheapness of these is a ploy to get us hooked, & by Jove, it worked.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kathy Reichs' books are where the "Bones" TV series came from. I've read all of them that she has written, and I must say, the TV show is absolutely NOTHING like the books. But I enjoy both.

If you'd like to read all her books and read them in chronological order, do a Google search for her titles. I have them in book form, but I've bought a couple off Amazon for my Kindle too.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good morning and happy weekend! ! !


Morning Sir


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Good morning and happy weekend! ! !


Morning !


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Sir


Morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

The Big Fresno Fair is going on today. I think it ends tomorrow. M-m-m-m Love those soft tacos! But I'm not going. I'm going grocery shopping instead. Sounds like fun, huh?


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning!


Morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good...(insert yawn)...morning all!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> The Big Fresno Fair is going on today. I think it ends tomorrow. M-m-m-m Love those soft tacos! But I'm not going. I'm going grocery shopping instead. Sounds like fun, huh?



Sounds weird to hear a fair is going on. In this area the last one is the state fair which usually ends Labor day weekend.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Kathy Reichs' books are where the "Bones" TV series came from. I've read all of them that she has written, and I must say, the TV show is absolutely NOTHING like the books. But I enjoy both.
> 
> If you'd like to read all her books and read them in chronological order, do a Google search for her titles. I have them in book form, but I've bought a couple off Amazon for my Kindle too.



Lol right now I am going through and reading (or rereading) all the ones of hers from the library. Today is Bare Bones. I so like Ryan better then the character Booth in the show. However most of the lab folks add a unique specialness to the show. Your right though, the books and TV are not at all alike, but I like them both.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got festivals galore happening this weekend. From the fresh hops festival to the apple cider festival.


----------



## AZtortMom

Our state fair just started too.  
I think it's awesome it's the same weekend as the wedding. We may go down there tomorrow.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good...(insert yawn)...morning all!


Morning friend!  Everything good in Oregon?


----------



## Jacqui

puff 137 said:


> I've just read 2 books by Kathy Reichs, she's a forensic anthropologist, so her books are as entertaining as they are informative. Besides they only cost $2 each on kindle,one about puppy mills , & the other about illegal python catching in Florida. I know the cheapness of these is a ploy to get us hooked, & by Jove, it worked.



Huh, I don't think our library has either of these (atleast in the book form).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning friend!  Everything good in Oregon?


Woke to a light drizzle, so yes, all is good. And you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Woke to a light drizzle, so yes, all is good. And you?


I'm studying for an exam tomorrow... I should get back to studying


----------



## Jacqui

Today is "load up all those cut weeds, bush, and trees" day and get them to the burn pile (so I can make new piles of them lol).


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Today is "load up all those cut weeds, bush, and trees" day and get them to the burn pile (so I can make new piles of them lol).


I'd compost them if I were you... Free fertilizer 
Edit: The weeds and tree leaves. That what I meant, because you can't compost an entire tree


----------



## Prairie Mom

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm studying for an exam tomorrow... I should get back to studying


Good luck with your exam! My husband is taking classes to get ready to go back into a PHD program. It can be pretty stressful having work, school, and family. Wishing you lots of loving support at home and good study time, Abdulla!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Today is "load up all those cut weeds, bush, and trees" day and get them to the burn pile (so I can make new piles of them lol).


Ahhhhh...I love yard work days. They can be so cathartic! I hope you get a lot done


----------



## Prairie Mom

AbdullaAli said:


> I'd compost them if I were you... Free fertilizer
> Edit: The weeds and tree leaves. That what I meant, because you can't compost an entire tree


 
Ha ha ha...Well... she could compost the tree. It would just take about a hundred years.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Prairie Mom said:


> Good luck with your exam! My husband is taking classes to get ready to go back into a PHD program. It can be pretty stressful having work, school, and family. Wishing you lots of loving support at home and good study time, Abdulla!


Thanks! *Panic Panic Panic* back to studying!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Prairie Mom said:


> Ahhhhh...I love yard work days. They can be so cathartic! I hope you get a lot done


Come on over! Karen, I'm sure, would love the company! It seems this time of year the only thing her husband,(me) is good at on Saturday and Sunday is watching football!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Come on over! Karen, I'm sure, would love the company! It seems this time of year the only thing her husband,(me) is good at on Saturday and Sunday is watching football!!!!


I totally would. You're such a character that I can only imagine how fun your wife is! And I do truly love yard work. I'm even cheerful scooping dog poop...ha ha


----------



## Elohi

Good morning.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I couldn't be happier today! I am feeling so blessed and cheerful!!! I just had my book group the other day and it was quite the hoot. Yesterday, a friend unexpectedly brought my family pizza galore just so I could take a break from cooking! Jacqui and Lismar79 are going to be sending me tortoise goodies in the mail. -The forum is so fun!!! My tort Mavis is doing great along with my other beasties that I love so much. My son has been a bit difficult, but my girls are doing so well, that I'll happily accept 3 out 4 and go with it. My husband is a bit stressed, but continues to be the most loving man in the Universe. And, finally, today I'm putting together a Halloween party for my kids, complete with a silly indoor spook alley for the little ones. I'm a nerd who loves this holiday. I'm off to get some canned lychee fruit and grapes to make "eye balls" for the punch bowl Have a great day, Tortland!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I hope you get to learn the language, the pronunciation is the funniest problem ever...


I've decided for the pronunciation problem to just go all out sounding like an idiot or not since shyness and holding back gets you no where who cares if I look like a fool I'll be graduating after the class anyways


----------



## smarch

I have officially decided every week when I finish my Russian History homework I will do a celebratory shot of vodka that it's done! I've been reading for over 12 hours at this point...


----------



## Elohi

Prairie Mom said:


> I couldn't be happier today! I am feeling so blessed and cheerful!!! I just had my book group the other day and it was quite the hoot. Yesterday, a friend unexpectedly brought my family pizza galore just so I could take a break from cooking! Jacqui and Lismar79 are going to be sending me tortoise goodies in the mail. -The forum is so fun!!! My tort Mavis is doing great along with my other beasties that I love so much. My son has been a bit difficult, but my girls are doing so well, that I'll happily accept 3 out 4 and go with it. My husband is a bit stressed, but continues to be the most loving man in the Universe. And, finally, today I'm putting together a Halloween party for my kids, complete with a silly indoor spook alley for the little ones. I'm a nerd who loves this holiday. I'm off to get some canned lychee fruit and grapes to make "eye balls" for the punch bowl Have a great day, Tortland!


I don't really know you yet Prarie mom but I love your positivity and your zest.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

im so excited today!!! I'm going to the Overfelt Gardens turtle rescue!!! http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...rtles-in-san-jose-ca.94603/page-2#post-961347


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Huh, I don't think our library has either of these (atleast in the book form).



I think the puppy mill one is a short story - Bones in Her Pocket. 

And the python one is Swamp Bones.

I don't have either of these. Thanks for calling them to my attention. I'll have to order them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom: Are you "Chrissy" or "Karen"? I'm so confused!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Prairie Mom: Are you "Chrissy" or "Karen"? I'm so confused!


Wow Yvonne, Karen is Karen, my wife last I checked.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, but when you mentioned 'Karen' up above Prairie Mom answered. It made me think I had mis-remembered her name.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, duh! You said come on over because Karen would love the company. That's what I get for skimming and not reading in depth. Sorry. I'll go back under my bridge now. (***Yvonne slinks away***)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, duh! You said come on over because Karen would love the company. That's what I get for skimming and not reading in depth. Sorry. I'll go back under my bridge now. (***Yvonne slinks away***)


I even used commas for proper separation of words.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

With Oklahoma being #11, and the Ducks being #12, I'm a Longhorns fan at the moment! Large shudder with putting this on the Internet Machine.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

TD Texas! Great job-flag!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. TD Texas. Good job.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I've decided for the pronunciation problem to just go all out sounding like an idiot or not since shyness and holding back gets you no where who cares if I look like a fool I'll be graduating after the class anyways


The hardest letter to pronounce is this one:
ع 
It is the first letter of my name... Enjoy learning Arabic  Oh! And if you practice and say them a lot, you will learn their pronunciation (eventually)!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok all. Time for me to get all “Ducked Up on Quack!"


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I've decided for the pronunciation problem to just go all out sounding like an idiot or not since shyness and holding back gets you no where who cares if I look like a fool I'll be graduating after the class anyways


Oh, and be very careful when looking at social media sites (Twitter, Youtube, etc.) in Arabic. Because even thought there are many good people there, social media sites also have many bad people on them (The Muslim Brotherhood, terrorists from ISIS). This makes me wonder why people like them aren't banned from social media sites. I hope terrorism ends. I hope the ISIS dies out soon. And I just cannot understand how people do such inhumane things.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Oh, and be very careful when looking at social media sites (Twitter, Youtube, etc.) in Arabic. Because even thought there are many good people there, social media sites also have many bad people on them (The Muslim Brotherhood, terrorists from ISIS). This makes me wonder why people like them aren't banned from social media sites. I hope terrorism ends. I hope the ISIS dies out soon. And I just cannot understand how people do such inhumane things.


With friendships like ours, Abdulla, we will help change the worlds understanding. I'm serious, who'd have thought a Muslim and a cowboy could be such close friends? Maybe a sundance movie, but certainly not mainstream.


----------



## puffy137

Yvonne G said:


> Kathy Reichs' books are where the "Bones" TV series came from. I've read all of them that she has written, and I must say, the TV show is absolutely NOTHING like the books. But I enjoy both.
> 
> If you'd like to read all her books and read them in chronological order, do a Google search for her titles. I have them in book form, but I've bought a couple off Amazon for my Kindle too.


 I didn't know of Kathy Reich's existence until I heard her being interviewed last week on the BBC World Service. She sounded very impressive. I have noticed ' Bones' being advertised but never did watch it, I might do so now that I know it was from her stories. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> With friendships like ours, Abdulla, we will help change the worlds understanding. I'm serious, who'd have thought a Muslim and a cowboy could be such close friends? Maybe a sundance movie, but certainly not mainstream.


I agree Ken. It's an amazing thing really, how this all happened. I'd love to share a lot of information with you about things like these, but I have to go to sleep. There is an English documentary I saw a while ago, but that was a few months ago, so things have changed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But it's early still. LOL.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And the Ducks recover the fumble!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Touch Down Oregon!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

2 point conversion is good! 8-0


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 2 point conversion is good! 8-0



Bear down, go wildcats! 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Yvonne G

Who needs to watch the game? We can get the high-lights from reading the "Pretend Chat!" If we were the least bit interested, that is...but then Maggie did allude to the fact that Cowboy Ken liked to hear himself talk. Or maybe he's going for a record number of posts???

(JK...you know that, right?)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Yvonne G ohh I'm so hurt by your post. Lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And the Ducks win the day! BAMM.


----------



## mike taylor

Shutdown by Yvonne!


----------



## Yvonne G

(Said in her best Wisconsin accent) Yah, you betcha!


----------



## AZtortMom

my bouquet. The florist did an awesome job on the flowers


----------



## Yvonne G

It's beautiful. I would love to grow that purple and white lily. What a pretty flower. I've never seen that before.


----------



## mike taylor

Thats why I like you no nonsense! Go Yvonne!


----------



## Elohi

Way way OT but I just wanted to say, I'm the luckiest woman in the world. 
This man is awesome. I wish he'd join the forum lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Way way OT but I just wanted to say, I'm the luckiest woman in the world.
> This man is awesome. I wish he'd join the forum lol.
> View attachment 99742


And he would be…?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And he would be…?


He's my husband. And no I haven't been hacked LOL.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just checking…


----------



## mike taylor

You never know right Ken? Haha One for money one for fun . I kid I kid!


----------



## Elohi

I actually figured y'all would see little bitty when you saw him. She is his clone. LOL


----------



## mike taylor

Now that you point it out thats his girl .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I actually figured y'all would see little bitty when you saw him. She is his clone. LOL


She has more hair.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Anyone watch that show “Dr K's Exotic Animal ER"?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning Everyone!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning Friend!


----------



## tortdad

So where am I sending this turtle @Cowboy_Ken 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It would need to be a very special turtle. Karen has put her foot down.


----------



## tortdad

It's very special. I just need to know where to send her. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hold a minute.


----------



## tortdad

She's on the way buddy.




0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

The first turtle big enough for you to ride on, lol


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Eeeewwwww


----------



## Elohi

Holy hell. That requires eye bleach!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Holy hell. That requires eye bleach!!


Draino anti clog stuff.


----------



## mike taylor

Its to funny!


----------



## tortdad

Hahajajaja 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## mike taylor

I just want to know how she found out she could paint her fat to make a ninja turtle . Did a friend tell her she looked like a ninja turtle?


----------



## Elohi

Cutest thing of the day!
vimeo://video/108686656


----------



## Elohi

Well hmmm. Not sure how to make that a link. Brb


----------



## Elohi

http://vimeo.com/m/108686656


----------



## Elohi

Vimeo fail


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> http://vimeo.com/m/108686656


she's so cute


----------



## Elohi

It worked? It won't work for me lol.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

the video worked for me


----------



## Elohi

This is what I get :0/


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm on my computer maybe thats why it worked for me?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> This is what I get :0/
> View attachment 99786
> 
> View attachment 99787


Yours truly as well…


----------



## Elohi

Hmm. Not sure what is wrong.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monica, best be pluggin yer phone in…


----------



## Elohi

Wonder if this will work. 
Nope.


----------



## sageharmon

Hey guys


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Touch down. Nope. Flag. Holding on the offense. Replay third.


----------



## Elohi

Hey sage!
How are you and Rob?


----------



## sageharmon

Elohi said:


> Hey sage!
> How are you and Rob?


Meh. That's not something I wanna talk about right now. He's not doing as good as if like. 
How are you?


----------



## tortdad

Good morning TFO. Off to work for me. I found a slip in my locker at Home Depot telling me that I have to teach a work shop class today on how to blow fiberglass insulation into your attic to save money on utilities. I've never used that blown in tool before but I'm supposed to teach a class in it, lol. I'm going to make up all kinds of stuff. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

@Elohi
To view the video on the app, long click on your post:


Then copy paste the link on safari (or whatever your browser is)


----------



## Jacqui

Morning.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Morning.


Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

I ended up taking 11 truck loads to the burn pile. I still have another big pile cut and ready to take up there today. Then I will be caught up on what I have cut down, but just starting on what I need to get cut.  My allergies had stopped bothering me the last week or so, until I started these truck runs, so now of course I have started hacking again.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I'd compost them if I were you... Free fertilizer
> Edit: The weeds and tree leaves. That what I meant, because you can't compost an entire tree



The leaves that fall I take and use in tortoise enclosures (inside and out). These stuff has a lot of weeds in it, which I want far far from me and my yard. I let the grass clippings stay where they fall and any leaves not collected for use in enclosures. Many years I take other folks' grass clippings and leaves to compost or use as mulch. Didn't do it this year nor am I planning to. Just not enough time this year to be working the compost pile.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Ahhhhh...I love yard work days. They can be so cathartic! I hope you get a lot done



I love when you can look back at the day by seeing what you have gotten done. My days of living out in my yard are coming to a close with the cold moving in. I have already given up sleeping outside in my swing at night (best sleeping is done there).


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning.


Morning


----------



## Jacqui

Noel what pretty flowers. Like Yvonne, I had not saw one like you used. Beautiful flowers to be carried by a beautiful inside and out woman, as she marries a handsome and sweet man.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone! 
Yesterday was great! The wedding went very smooth  of course I can't say it didn't go off without a hitch 
It was great to see everyone and it turned out better then I expected! Of I will post pictures when I get some. I do have some on Facebook


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Noel what pretty flowers. Like Yvonne, I had not saw one like you used. Beautiful flowers to be carried by a beautiful inside and out woman, as she marries a handsome and sweet man.


Thank you! I never saw those before either. It's going to be sad when they die


----------



## Jacqui

No good wedding EVER goes off without a hitch or two. Only thing important is you had a great day... and married a great guy. Glad it worked out that way for you.


----------



## AZtortMom

Thanks  and yes indeed you are right. Randy is a wonderful man and he has a wonderful family


----------



## JAYGEE

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Anyone watch that show “Dr K's Exotic Animal ER"?


I watched it last night, the Sulcata that had rotten eggs in her.. 

Was pretty cool to watch.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm pr


Elohi said:


> I actually figured y'all would see little bitty when you saw him. She is his clone. LOL



I saw it right off. She really takes after him, doesn't she?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Elohi said:


> I don't really know you yet Prarie mom but I love your positivity and your zest.


That's so nice of you to say Also, I'm brand new to the forum, so no one really knows me yet.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Anyone watch that show “Dr K's Exotic Animal ER"?



I've watched it from the beginning. I love seeing the animals, but I really don't care much for Dr. K. I wish she had mentioned why her sulcata was so deformed. Plus she got him from another vet who moved to cold country. Did the other vet do that to the tortoise or was he a rescue. Inquiring minds want...no...NEED to know!!

I watch TV with the closed captioning turned on. This is one show where the captioning is delayed so far behind the actual spoken word that it is VERY hard to understand. Plus they talk so low and so fast. The show is pretty hard for me to follow. But, like I said, I enjoy seeing all the different kinds of animals she sees.

The bush baby last night was just so precious. I'm glad she mentioned having this type of wild animal in captivity and how it really shouldn't be done.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm pr


Jacqui said:


> I ended up taking 11 truck loads to the burn pile. I still have another big pile cut and ready to take up there today. Then I will be caught up on what I have cut down, but just starting on what I need to get cut.  My allergies had stopped bothering me the last week or so, until I started these truck runs, so now of course I have started hacking again.



That's gonna' be one heck of a bon fire!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Prairie Mom: Are you "Chrissy" or "Karen"? I'm so confused!


I'm a Chrissy CowboyKen was referring to his wife: Karen. I'm sure that did look really confusing.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Last day to work in the yard. Gonna start our rainy season tonight. Some people from a church are coming to cut back my black berries, so I'm busy hiding all the drugs and devil worship stuff.  And now because I have no excuses, I am off to the coldass yard to make sure it's safe for these guys. Move my cinder block collection, some bricks, dig on Bob's hole some more. But darn it got hard. Maybe shoulda dug it out while muddy, cuz this sucks...hahaha


----------



## Prairie Mom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> With friendships like ours, Abdulla, we will help change the worlds understanding. I'm serious, who'd have thought a Muslim and a cowboy could be such close friends? Maybe a sundance movie, but certainly not mainstream.





AbdullaAli said:


> I agree Ken. It's an amazing thing really, how this all happened. I'd love to share a lot of information with you about things like these, but I have to go to sleep. There is an English documentary I saw a while ago, but that was a few months ago, so things have changed.



You guys are awesome! It is a pleasure to read your posts. I hope you don't mind that I want to add my grandparents as an example in your discussion... My Grandfather was a Muslim Nomad Kyrgyz who grew up living in Yurts. After WWII, met and married my German Grandmother (why I am blonde and freckled!) and had two children. My father grew up speaking Kyrgyz and German and was very aware of traditions in both cultures. It happens more than you realize. There are lots of good open-minded people in this world. We just have to ignore the louder attention-seeking bigots.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Elohi said:


> Way way OT but I just wanted to say, I'm the luckiest woman in the world.
> This man is awesome. I wish he'd join the forum lol.
> View attachment 99742


Yeah, my husband wouldn't either just because he's so busy and has to spend so much time typing on the internet for work, that it really has no appeal. My husband is very interested in the forum though, and has come to learn about several people and fun tort facts through me. We're equal in our animal love and interests. I tend to make time for it when I'm sitting at the table and helping kids with school work etc.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, what's on everyone's agenda for today? I've already washed two loads of clothes while I played on the Forum. Now it's time for me to go outside and put all the tortoises out, feed them, pick up the poop and clean out the waterers, then I'll set the sprinklers. I really wish I could afford to have sprinklers installed. It's a pain in the butt trying to remember to go out and move the hoses to a new location. Then I think I'll rake up a few leaves and toss them into the box turtle yard for hibernating. Later when I'm finished puttering around outside I'll come in and see if I can find a taker for my latest sulcata rescue.

Are the rest of you taking a day off? What are your plans?


----------



## AZtortMom

We are spending some time with the family that are still in town for the wedding. The girls and the hubby put the torts out for me, so I got to lounge around in the huge hotel room we are staying in


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The rut has started and this little guy thinks Ava is something to hang out with.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The rut has started and this little guy thinks Ava is something to hang out with.
> View attachment 99860


Absolutely gorgeous, I love the fall colors.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, she IS a girl afterall!


----------



## Yvonne G

I swear, dogs have such good hearing. Well, I actually have nothing to compare it to because I can't hear good at all. But Misty lays here at my feet while I'm on the computer. I type, click, scroll...make all kinds of different noises as I'm reading through the Forum. Then when I start signing off, I guess there's a different 'system' to the clicking (far as she's concerned), because as soon as I've clicked the red 'x' at the top of the screen to get out of Chrome, Misty pops up and gets ready to leave the room with me. I wonder how she does that. Maybe she reads my mind?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Well, she IS a girl afterall!


There is that and she barks at and scares all the smart deer away.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If he doesn't run, Ava doesn't know how to act. She just stares at him, and he happily munches on fallen apples. Ava, I'm sure, out weighs him by a fair amount. That's a black tail deer. They tend on the small side.


----------



## Elohi

Question for y'all. 
So you have a kid who is very smart and talented. Well rounded kid. She loves animals very much and considers a career as a veterinarian but isn't thrilled at the thought of 8-10 yrs of schooling after high school. What suggestions or advice would you offer her? Just encourage her to still pursue her dream despite the feelings about the length of schooling or suggest other possibilities? She LOVES the sciences. Would you encourage her to explore a specific type of science and maybe pursue a carrier alone those lines?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Question for y'all.
> So you have a kid who is very smart and talented. Well rounded kid. She loves animals very much and considers a career as a veterinarian but isn't thrilled at the thought of 8-10 yrs of schooling after high school. What suggestions or advice would you offer her? Just encourage her to still pursue her dream despite the feelings about the length of schooling or suggest other possibilities? She LOVES the sciences. Would you encourage her to explore a specific type of science and maybe pursue a carrier alone those lines?


Maybe she would like to be a zoologist that studies animals in their natural habitat? I'd say if she truly wants the job, then why not study for it? Studying is hard, & so is being a veterinarian & caring for tens of animals a day. So maybe you can try to convince her that she truly needs to study to achieve this? How the animals truly need caring and knowledgable hands? This is advice I'd give her:
"Development is the responsibility of every citizen."- The Late Sheikh Zayed Bin Sultan Al Nahyan 
Whatever she does in life, make sure it makes her happy


----------



## mike taylor

I've been working on Dozer's new outside enclosure . Wouldn't you know it as soon as I get all the panels cut to size and ready to start screwing them up it starts to rain .


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne more yardwork here. I took two truck loads of weeds/brush/trees and also picked up some from two neighbors along the way. Then I took a load of wood from the old porch we are tearing down. Did the normal chores and dog walks.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I've been working on Dozer's new outside enclosure . Wouldn't you know it as soon as I get all the panels cut to size and ready to start screwing them up it starts to rain .



Can't screw in the rain? (Isn't this more along the lines of something Ken would ask?)


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> We are spending some time with the family that are still in town for the wedding. The girls and the hubby put the torts out for me, so I got to lounge around in the huge hotel room we are staying in



Sounds like a great day and a wonderful way to start this new chapter in your life.


----------



## sageharmon

Hey guys


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Can't screw in the rain? (Isn't this more along the lines of something Ken would ask?)


I guess I could, but don't want to get my drill wet .


----------



## mike taylor

sageharmon said:


> Hey guys


Whats up?


----------



## sageharmon

mike taylor said:


> Whats up?


We are gonna get a cornsnake on Thursday!


----------



## Yvonne G

I would go ahead and pursue the vet thing. She'll be so busy studying that the time will fly by. And it's such a worthy career. She might even consider doing some sort of volunteer work with animals during school to make the time pass easier. I'd hate for her to wish she had done the vet thing later in life when she's dissatisfied with her second choice.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> I guess I could, but don't want to get my drill wet .


So many things to post here…instead I'll simply say,“Ummmm?"


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So many things to post here…instead I'll simply say,“Ummmm?"


An Thats all ill say as well . ummmmm


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening TFO! ! !

After a peaceful weekend, my Monday is here.

So......"Ummmmmmm"! ! ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, Steven how are you? Ummmmm


----------



## tortdad

Hi Steven  


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning Steven!


----------



## bouaboua

All I can say is ummmmm. 

It will be a busy week for us. We have to get ready for couple customer's audit next week. Record and documentation all need to reviewed. And have to get the factory ready too. 

Thank you guys for all your greeting. Thank you.


----------



## Elohi

I have a new toy. "Remote" is in the leopard chamber.


----------



## bouaboua

Go high tech now....


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Go high tech now....


I can set alerts to tell me if the temp drops or goes to high for some unknown reason.


----------



## mike taylor

So what do you do Steven for work?


----------



## mike taylor

Sweet Monica! Where did you get this toy . My thermostat isn't color .


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Sweet Monica! Where did you get this toy . My thermostat isn't color .


I got it at costco. 
It was $27, which I thought was a great price considering what it costs for the little Accurite's ($12)


----------



## mike taylor

Elohi said:


> I can set alerts to tell me if the temp drops or goes to high for some unknown reason.


Thats a cool feature. Things you need to know . My thermostat only says high and lows . Must get one like yours .


----------



## Elohi

And it plugs in with a battery back up. The remote is just two AA's. 
Pretty schnazzy, I may have to get another one for the hatchling chamber.


----------



## Elohi

The cheapest I can find them on amazon is around $55. 
La crosse wireless weather forecast is what I looked up.


----------



## Elohi

Found it cheaper!
La Crosse Wireless Color Weather Station https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N9PGFS4/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Found it cheaper!
> La Crosse Wireless Color Weather Station https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N9PGFS4/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


How many remotes can it except?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How many remotes can it except?


Just one I think. I don't know for sure though.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning Everyone!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

well my oldest chicken that i hatched from an egg didn't come home last night and tonight


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Everyone!


Morning. How are your studies going?


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> So what do you do Steven for work?


I'm one of the four partner of our small company. I'm in charge of the over all quality. We design, integrate and build special industrial grade displays.


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Everyone!


Good morning Mr. Ali.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hello there


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Luke! How's it going buddy?


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Luke. How are things going??


----------



## LoutheRussian

Well things aren't good at the moment and could potentially get a lot worse but I might have found a way out and avoid a lot of ****


Luke&Lou


----------



## bouaboua

Best wishes to you my Friend. May things going your way soon.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Noel. Care to share some photo or your big day??


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Best wishes to you my Friend. May things going your way soon.


Thank you. I did it to myself I knew the job was dangerous when I took it. I had to be prepared to suffer the consequences of my choices if it came to it. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone  have a safe day!


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Noel. Care to share some photo or your big day??


Morning sir! Of course! They should be available weds and I will upload them then


----------



## LoutheRussian

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone  have a safe day!


Good morning 


Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

LoutheRussian said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Good morning


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## LoutheRussian

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning


How are you? Everything has been ok I hope


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

mike taylor said:


> Morning


Morning good sir. I hope that offer to take your boat out still stands 


Luke&Lou


----------



## mike taylor

LoutheRussian said:


> Morning good sir. I hope that offer to take your boat out still stands
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


You moving to Texas?


----------



## AZtortMom

LoutheRussian said:


> How are you? Everything has been ok I hope
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


I'm great  I hope you are well


----------



## LoutheRussian

AZtortMom said:


> I'm great  I hope you are well


I'm ok right now just have a lot of crap coming down the pipe 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

mike taylor said:


> You moving to Texas?


Looks like it. Have to escape some stuff and an opportunity presented itself 


Luke&Lou


----------



## tortdad

LoutheRussian said:


> Looks like it. Have to escape some stuff and an opportunity presented itself
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Come on down (said in my best bob barker voice)



0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## LoutheRussian

tortdad said:


> Come on down (said in my best bob barker voice)
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


I'm a
Working out the details 


Luke&Lou


----------



## tortdad

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm a
> Working out the details
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Where in TX?


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## LoutheRussian

tortdad said:


> Where in TX?
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


McKinney 


Luke&Lou


----------



## tortdad

That's where tortadise is 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## taza

Good morning everyone, and Happy Thanksgiving monday to all our Canadian friends.


----------



## AZtortMom

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm ok right now just have a lot of crap coming down the pipe
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


 sorry to hear that


----------



## Jacqui

It's a rainy morning, but Jeff is in the state... just the opposite side of it then me.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> It's a rainy morning, but Jeff is in the state... just the opposite side of it then me.


Sad Panda


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Has everyone already seen this video?

http://www.theguardian.com/world/video/2014/oct/10/hawk-attacks-drone-video


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> well my oldest chicken that i hatched from an egg didn't come home last night and tonight



I'm sorry to hear that, R/S/T. Let's hope some sort of critter didn't get her. Have you seen her during the day? She may have found a different roosting spot.


----------



## mike taylor

I have now . That was awesome . Did you see the two kangaroos fighting in the other video?


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Monday Morning to all my chatting friends!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Happy “Monday the 13th!!!"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Has everyone already seen this video?
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/video/2014/oct/10/hawk-attacks-drone-video


I like that he will be donating all money he gains from this video to the local Audubon society.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, R/S/T. Let's hope some sort of critter didn't get her. Have you seen her during the day? She may have found a different roosting spot.


i didn't see her during the day and every night they go inside there coop by them selfs


----------



## Elohi

I think my favorite feature of this weather station is the alerts. I have set it to alert me if temps hit 79F or 100F. On the high? Should I set that a little lower? Like 95?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I think my favorite feature of this weather station is the alerts. I have set it to alert me if temps hit 79F or 100F. On the high? Should I set that a little lower? Like 95?


For me, I think I'd set my low at 70°and my high at 105-110°. This way the spikes that do happen, for instance my outdoor heated box thermostat is set for 90° daytime high, but often in the full sun it will spike to 96° or so.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And I've got my base unit on the end table next to “my" spot on the couch, so I regularly glance at it during the evening/night while I, for instance, cruise the forum.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow. Chat is broken!!! 
I'll be gone in 10 minutes…49er's gonna put a hurtin' on those there lambs. I'm sorry, rams.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm gonna try to share this with Karen but I'm pretty sure the look ill get, so instead I'll share with you folks. You know how fun it is to find Little Ricky turds out in the big kids yard? He's growing up and acting like such a responsible tortoise!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Has everyone already seen this video?
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/video/2014/oct/10/hawk-attacks-drone-video


 Yes. I did. It traveled to China already.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> I have now . That was awesome . Did you see the two kangaroos fighting in the other video?


I saw this one too. This king of things travel fast nowadays.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## tortdad

@russian/sulcata/tortoise

I just want to let everyone know that one of my comments upset R/S/T and for that I am sorry. It was not my intention and if you felt like I was attacking you then I am sorry. 

As for the rest of my friends on chat. I've been told (many times actually) that I can come off a little harsh when in fact I'm just trying to help, I just don't sugar coat everything. I'm Also a major smart *** to the people I like. If I'm picking on you it's because I like you and I ignore the people I dislike. So I would like to apologize again to R/S/T and the rest of my tort family. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

cowboy what kind of soda is that?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> @russian/sulcata/tortoise
> 
> I just want to let everyone know that one of my comments upset R/S/T and for that I am sorry. It was not my intention and if you felt like I was attacking you then I am sorry.
> 
> As for the rest of my friends on chat. I've been told (many times actually) that I can come off a little harsh when in fact I'm just trying to help, I just don't sugar coat everything. I'm Also a major smart *** to the people I like. If I'm picking on you it's because I like you and I ignore the people I dislike. So I would like to apologize again to R/S/T and the rest of my tort family.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


why do you think i was offended dude? lol i wasn't.


----------



## sageharmon

Hey guys..
Does anyone have any word on tiff? 
I miss her


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sageharmon said:


> Hey guys..
> Does anyone have any word on tiff?
> I miss her


Who? You know more than we, dude.


----------



## sageharmon

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Who? You know more than we, dude.


Well. Does she have a Facebook or Instagram or something? 
I wanna see if she's alright


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I don't do The Facebook or any of that other stuff.


----------



## sageharmon

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I don't do The Facebook or any of that other stuff.


Same actually. I have an Instagram, but I never use it.
I can't figure out Facebook haha

isnt this such an amazing ball python??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cowboy what kind of soda is that?


My kind.


----------



## mike taylor

I like the xx' s myself!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cowboy what kind of soda is that?



Commonly known as "horses Pee".


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I don't do The Facebook or any of that other stuff.


Me 2.


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening all


----------



## mike taylor

Evening


----------



## sageharmon

AZtortMom said:


> Evening all


Hello!


----------



## AZtortMom

sageharmon said:


> Hello!


Hi there *waves* how are you?


----------



## sageharmon

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there *waves* how are you?


Ok. How are you? I just got a volunteering job at lll reptiles


----------



## AZtortMom

That's sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## sageharmon

AZtortMom said:


> That's sounds like a lot of fun!


It's is! Today, a girl asked if we had Honduran Milk snakes as lizards-_- 
I had to tell her"no, we can't do that here" haha


----------



## jaizei

Only 1,283 more messages til I'm caught up in this thread.


----------



## bouaboua

Take you time....You will have lots fun that I'm sure of...


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> That's sounds like a lot of fun!


Now "preview: of the big day? How's the cupcake?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> View attachment 100039
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 1,283 more messages til I'm caught up in this thread.


About time you showed up!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm gonna try to share this with Karen but I'm pretty sure the look ill get, so instead I'll share with you folks. You know how fun it is to find Little Ricky turds out in the big kids yard? He's growing up and acting like such a responsible tortoise!


Karen said I should have just shared with you folks. Lol.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen said I should have just shared with you folks. Lol.


LOL


----------



## Abdulla6169

I am so busy these days...


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen said I should have just shared with you folks. Lol.


Yeah I know the filling Ken . My Dozer wasn't pooping when I got him and was happy as hell when I came home to tort poop . The wife said sure your happy to clean reptilian poop how about dog poop in the yard . I said I new I should've told you guys .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Abdulla, Karen here. I just sent you a pm.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey what makes him so special! I have never gotten a pm from Karen. (


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Now "preview: of the big day? How's the cupcake?




the cupcakes were awesome! This is the mini cake that is left. Chocolate and peanut butter underneath


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mike, PM sent......


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 100051
> the cupcakes were awesome! This is the mini cake that is left. Chocolate and peanut butter underneath


Nicely done..........


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey. I've got my iPad still, Mike!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mike, PM sent......


The question is: From whom???


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> I am so busy these days...


Busy is good. Busy is good....


----------



## mike taylor

Pm sent Ken / Karen


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Pm sent Ken / Karen


Ken here. I know what you mean Mike.


----------



## sageharmon

Night guys.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ken here. I know what you mean Mike.


Haha good sense of humor . Just like Ken or better yet Ken gets it from you.


----------



## mike taylor

Careful Karen before you know it you will be a member of TFO ...... Cow girl Karen .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ken here. Naw, she has a fish forum. But they're not as cool as us!!!


----------



## Elohi

Good evening all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Howdy.


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening...


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ken here. Naw, she has a fish forum. But they're not as cool as us!!!


Agreed! Fish can't walk on land and eat them weeds everybody hates.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Agreed! Fish can't walk on land and eat them weeds everybody hates.


IKR? (That's what the young kids say, right?


----------



## mike taylor

Yep


----------



## Elohi

I was having a great day until I discovered vandalism. It went south quickly and I'm trying very hard to stay positive and not let it eat me alive that someone had the sac to step foot onto my property and damage a brand new car.


----------



## bouaboua

WHAT?????


----------



## Elohi

I'm very disgusted. I filed a police report but there isn't anything that can be done. I have my suspicions but I have no proof. But security cameras are going up. We are shopping for them now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I feel ya.


----------



## bouaboua

It happened during the daylight? You may also need the motion senser light installed for the drive way. People......


----------



## Elohi

I think it happened Saturday night actually. A friend of mine also has damage to one of her cars.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The thing to keep in mind, Monica, with mindless things like this, is it is just that. Mindless. No real thought behind it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hellllooooo?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Magilla504

Morning


----------



## tortdad

Morning TFO 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## LoutheRussian

AZtortMom said:


> sorry to hear that


Thank you but it will work out. It might just be a blessing in disguise 


Luke&Lou


----------



## LoutheRussian

Goooooooood morning TFO (said in my best Robin Williams "Good Morning Vietnam" voice) 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Jacqui

Hi everybody! *waves* Jeff should be home in a few hours.


----------



## Jacqui

I cut a bunch of trees yesterday, but didn't get them up to the burn pile yet. Just to darn windy. Suppose to be windy today, too.


----------



## tortdad

LoutheRussian said:


> Goooooooood morning TFO (said in my best Robin Williams "Good Morning Vietnam" voice)
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


When are you coming to play with us texans 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Elohi

I added quite a bit of cut up wet orchard grass in the leopards greens this morning and they are struggling to eat it. Maybe it's not small enough? They keep trying to spit it out. I've never seen then do that before so it was kind of funny at first. They want to eat it, they're going after it but also struggling with it some. Hmmm
Also, Sir Watson isn't eating as much and is sleeping more. Starting to worry a tad.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey Russian/Sulcata/Tortoise: I woke up from a sound sleep last night with the thought in my head - I'll bet your chicken has been stockpiling her eggs someplace you haven't thought to look, and now she's sitting on them. Have you looked all over for her? She's probably in some out-of-the-way place where she figured her nest would be safe. Good luck. I hope you find her. And great job on the San Jose turtle rescue!!! You're my hero.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tortdad said:


> When are you coming to play with us texans
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


If all goes well on Wednesday when the inspection is to be done on the house then we close the 28th. So probably the beginning of next month


Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

I'm going to soak Watson is baby carrots this afternoon. Any other suggestions for him? He is taking a while to open his eyes sometimes too. 
Should I separate him to make sure he is eating enough? I don't babysit the dish while they eat but I notice he is slow to the dish and isn't eating much before wandering off.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I'm going to soak Watson is baby carrots this afternoon. Any other suggestions for him? He is taking a while to open his eyes sometimes too.
> Should I separate him to make sure he is eating enough? I don't babysit the dish while they eat but I notice he is slow to the dish and isn't eating much before wandering off.


I don't think that separate feeding is a bad idea. Monitor intake,output, and weight.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi everybody! *waves* Jeff should be home in a few hours.


Hi *waves*  Happy turtle dance!


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi *waves*  Happy turtle dance!



Please take and post a video of you doing said "happy turtle dance" 

 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## AZtortMom

Miss Shelly patiently waiting for mom to get home from work so she can go outside


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Please take and post a video of you doing said "happy turtle dance"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Hmm I'm going to have to do some digging for that video


----------



## LoutheRussian

Lou was coming out for breakfast but fell asleep again before he made it to the plate in the second one lou was roaming the counter after his soak watching meds dishes. He rolled the duct tape out to the middle of counter and decided that he was going to hide in it


Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

Hydro-vitamin A-calcium-d3-sunshine style therapy.


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> Hydro-vitamin A-calcium-d3-sunshine style therapy.
> View attachment 100112


Elohi I think your worrying a bit. Did this activity decrease in the past few days? Keep in mind the weather in the world we live can alter the weather in the micro habitats we keep our tortoises in, it has gotten a lot dryer, and cooler from the north. Different pressure systems. Also be careful not to overdue baby food soaks. They can elevate sugar intake and spike glucose levels. I'd go with what Ken said, start feeding on wee little individual platters to each of them in different locations, monitor weight etc... The way you take care of them is beyond exemplary. You shouldn't have anything odd pop up.


----------



## Elohi

tortadise said:


> Elohi I think your worrying a bit. Did this activity decrease in the past few days? Keep in mind the weather in the world we live can alter the weather in the micro habitats we keep our tortoises in, it has gotten a lot dryer, and cooler from the north. Different pressure systems. Also be careful not to overdue baby food soaks. They can elevate sugar intake and spike glucose levels. I'd go with what Ken said, start feeding on wee little individual platters to each of them in different locations, monitor weight etc... The way you take care of them is beyond exemplary. You shouldn't have anything odd pop up.



I do tend to over worry. I can't even try to deny that lol :0/
It's been since the little spots on his plastron popped up. The shell rot. He's been much less interested in eating and sleeping more. He sometimes acts as though his eyes are irritated but they look ok?


----------



## Elohi

Third eyelids look a little irritated?


----------



## Elohi

This freaks me out!! This can't still be staining?! It would have faded by now right? He never has his neck out this far so I never noticed this before. The spots on his legs that were similar are gone though. These look like red circles????


----------



## Elohi

I should be asking all this I my other thread I suppose. -sigh-


----------



## tortadise

I had that pop up on my radiated tortoise when he hit a growth spurt from juvenile to adult. In almost the exact location. It subsided and have never seen it again. But that does look worrisome a bit. Dd you ever change out the substrate?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Miss Shelly patiently waiting for mom to get home from work so she can go outside
> View attachment 100093



Looks like she is about to out grow that hide.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> View attachment 100094
> View attachment 100095
> 
> Lou was coming out for breakfast but fell asleep again before he made it to the plate in the second one lou was roaming the counter after his soak watching meds dishes. He rolled the duct tape out to the middle of counter and decided that he was going to hide in it
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Look at all his new growth.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Looks like she is about to out grow that hide.


Yes she is  she is growing like weed Yesterday I thought she was Jay


----------



## mike taylor

What happen to chat?


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm putting my fat and growing torts to bed


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I bombed it, I think. Not sure how, but I posted yesterday, and that killed chat.


----------



## Elohi

tortadise said:


> I had that pop up on my radiated tortoise when he hit a growth spurt from juvenile to adult. In almost the exact location. It subsided and have never seen it again. But that does look worrisome a bit. Dd you ever change out the substrate?



I haven't changed it yet. I can't ever buy enough coir bricks at once. Have to clean out petsmart AND order from amazon. I refuse to buy their expensive bags. Bricks are much more cost effective but they never have more than 2 packs.


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> I haven't changed it yet. I can't ever buy enough coir bricks at once. Have to clean out petsmart AND order from amazon. I refuse to buy their expensive bags. Bricks are much more cost effective but they never have more than 2 packs.


Just get a cube of peat moss from lowes or Home Depot. Achieves the same thing and is in mass quantity also organic and clean. It comes from a Canadian farm. Peat moss is decomposed sphagnum moss, so holds lots of moisture and has same consistency as coco coir. A big cube of it is like 12 bucks and weighs 40 pounds.


----------



## Elohi

tortadise said:


> Just get a cube of peat moss from lowes or Home Depot. Achieves the same thing and is in mass quantity also organic and clean. It comes from a Canadian farm. Peat moss is decomposed sphagnum moss, so holds lots of moisture and has same consistency as coco coir. A big cube of it is like 12 bucks and weighs 40 pounds.



I do mix that in coir when I get sick of hunting down bricks.


----------



## Elohi

My plan for tomorrow is to feed the two smaller torts on one side of the enclosure and the two larger on the usual side of the enclosure.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'd keep the feeding area the same for the one you're concerned about. Move the others area, but keep this guys spot the same just to help reduce the, “omg change! Change is bad!!! Run away, run away!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'd keep the feeding area the same for the one you're concerned about. Move the others area, but keep this guys spot the same just to help reduce the, “omg change! Change is bad!!! Run away, run away!


Ah. Smart thinking. 
Thanks Cowboy.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, maybe thats why i like tortoises because I hate change . Ummm you maybe on to something Ken


----------



## Elohi

Any bets on when this egg is going to hatch? LOL


----------



## mike taylor

In five days it will pip . Have you candled it yet?


----------



## Elohi

Also, so a small sweet potato sprouted and I put in in a warm window in some water. To plant this, do I need to cut off most of the potato so it doesn't rot in the soil? Sorry if that is the dumbest damn question ever, I have no experience with potato plants lol.


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> In five days it will pip . Have you candled it yet?



It's full of tortoise baby, not much to see at this point. A little light gets through towards the bottom of the egg, I'm assuming that's the yoke since it's kinda yellow.


----------



## Elohi

Has anyone bought the premium sphagnum moss from big apple herp? Is it plush?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've no clue about no stinkin sweet potato. Maybe the Internet machine can help. You kids are familiar with it, right?


----------



## Elohi

The dang t5 fixture I was going to buy is now unavailable on amazon. I'm kicking myself in the *** over missing that fixture! #pracrastination


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've no clue about no stinkin sweet potato. Maybe the Internet machine can help. You kids are familiar with it, right?



It's a pretty little plant and it's growing really fast. It sprouted like that on my kitchen counter. Whoops lol.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hows everyone doing?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm wishing that would happen to the dark chocolate we've got.


----------



## Elohi

I offered the Leo's a dollop of pumpkin and this is Beans' response. 




Not a one of them was really interested in it.


----------



## Elohi

^^the hell is this orange mush you place before me? This is not food. Remove this nasty sludge at once!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's some orange pumpkin!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Is that fresh? Last year I grated some and Little Ricky munched it down.


----------



## Elohi

It's canned. And I couldn't find the one I prefer for our foodstuffs. This one wasn't organic. Just 100% pumpkin. 
Next time I am out I'll just grab an actual pumpkin and skip the canned stuff. Unjacked with is always better.


----------



## Elohi

Beans just stared at me like I had surely made a mistake. 
If he could talk.... LMAO the things he would probably say. Hahaha
His personality is magnetic. He is a rotten little heart thief I tell ya. Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Those jacked up pumpkins will get ya every time!


----------



## Elohi

Well I guess I better get some sleep. Sleep well friends.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good night.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hows everyone doing?


l like how i ask how everyone is but no one answered


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> l like how i ask how everyone is but no one answered


And yet earlier we were all wondering why chat was seeming to be dead. Off in or little worlds I think. No disrespect intended, buddy. How are you? I'm overwhelmed with tortoise building projects right now. I procrastinate like a pro!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

thanks dude! I'm doing good! you didn't disrespect me, its all good. post some pics of your tort projects!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm building a larger outdoor heated box for my Sulcatas. Normally, I'd design it out on a cad program on the computer, but this time I'm just scabbing it together from all the chunks of plywood out in the barn. Makes for a real pain and lots of measuring over and over again!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

lol i tried to make tops for my torts outside enclosure but i measured wrong and made them a 12 inches off!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol i tried to make tops for my torts outside enclosure but i measured wrong and made them a 12 inches off!


That's why I'm measuring over and over again. Measure once, cut twice. No wait. It's the other way.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hello Everyone!


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> Any bets on when this egg is going to hatch? LOL


 Halloween 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm building a larger outdoor heated box for my Sulcatas. Normally, I'd design it out on a cad program on the computer, but this time I'm just scabbing it together from all the chunks of plywood out in the barn. Makes for a real pain and lots of measuring over and over again!


 
That's the only way I build. Stab at it based of of the plans I have in my head. The best part is the plans in my mind are scratched out on cocktail napkins 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> *Good morning!*


 Hi 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Jacqui

Well Jeff is off and running to his CTscan appt... running late that is.  I have a dentist apt this am, so he had to take the car and go by himself. I realized after he was gone, that he had my bank card with him. I called him to say I knew he had it and I would do without it. Well he was already on his way back with my card. He got to me and I asked if he had his meds with him. Ooooppss no, he forgot them, so had to get them. So now he is even more late.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Hi



How is your day shaping up?


----------



## smarch

Good morning everyone!


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Normally, I'd design it out on a cad program on the computer,


 Which CAD program? I'm a self proclaimed SolidWorks expert


----------



## smarch

So apparently after 3.5 years of working here I will be getting my first review, I'm part time so I never expected one honestly. But since we currently dont have a dept head and my other boss is my father, the CEO will be doing my review. Hello anxiety! And I know its coming but have no idea when!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Which CAD program? I'm a self proclaimed SolidWorks expert


Are there any simple and free Cad programs? That would be nice to use


----------



## mike taylor

Morning my tort friends .


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Morning my tort friends .


Morning Mike!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Are there any simple and free Cad programs? That would be nice to use


 Well not SolidWorks lol its certainly not free or cheap, I only have it because of work, but it is simple. I've looked for nice free ones to have for home to just have fun but I've yet to find one I like (then again i'm spoiled with once of the best so everything else simple wont do it for me)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Which CAD program? I'm a self proclaimed SolidWorks expert


For 20+ yrs. I wrote CNC programs using SmartCam as the tool. I am a bad as* SmartCam programer! There is a light weight CAD type building program in SmartCam. After all, you need to have a wire frame built first so you can add tool-path. So I build it, then don't apply tool path. I actually own a seat.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> How is your day shaping up?


 So far so good. I'll crap out later tho. I worked till 11:30 last night then back up at 4:45. I get to do that same schedule tonight and tomorrow too. It's all good tho, I'll take naps in my truck during lunch  


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For 20+ yrs. I wrote CNC programs using SmartCam as the tool. I am a bad as* SmartCam programer! There is a light weight CAD type building program in SmartCam. After all, you need to have a wire frame built first so you can add tool-path. So I build it, then don't apply tool path. I actually own a seat.


 I have co-workers that do CNC programming, I've yet to learn it, but its pretty darn cool. In fact I don't even know where the tool programming is in solidworks (wow that's embarrassing being an expert and all ) I did manage to create a part in SolidWorks that even the SolidWorks people couldn't make  All those sweeps and lofts and some severe modeling stuff going on. This program is the reason i'm good at sculpture, my mind already works 3D


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Tort family


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Tort family


Morning Noel!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I procrastinate like a pro!!!


I procrastinate so much that I wish I could procrastinate my procrastination


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> I have co-workers that do CNC programming, I've yet to learn it, but its pretty darn cool. In fact I don't even know where the tool programming is in solidworks (wow that's embarrassing being an expert and all )


 to my knowledge, solidworks has not TP function. It needs to be imported into a machining program.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> to my knowledge, solidworks has not TP function. It needs to be imported into a machining program.


 Well from what I understood we have an add on program that does, at least it helps with tooling and folding/unfolding parts to determine the blank or finished product depending on which you have info for... Logopress. But I have absolutely no training on Logopress and we only have 2 seats for it (which can move but theyre often very used by our 2 tooling engineers)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nowadays companies just buy mastercam which is a very complete drafting/machining program. It also excepts Solidworks programs.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nowadays companies just buy mastercam which is a very complete drafting/machining program. It also excepts Solidworks programs.


 Cant say I've heard of it, I know the SolidWorks vs. AutoCAD debate is quite strong, they all accept each others files as long as theyre .prt or .dwg files, so its all in what you want to work with.


----------



## Elohi

@Cowboy_Ken
Took your advice and am feeding Watson and Freckles in the regular location. And the bigger ones on the other side.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> @Cowboy_Ken
> Took your advice and am feeding Watson and Freckles in the regular location. And the bigger ones on the other side.
> View attachment 100217
> 
> View attachment 100218


Annnnnd? Is that solid munching going on there?


----------



## Elohi

I'm out of terra cotta saucers. If they've gone through the dishwasher are they ok to use for another species? I have Byron's saucers but I was hesitant to use his dishes in with the Leos.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just hit goodwill and get some of the ugliest saucers you can find. You know, the ones no one else will ever want. The dishwasher part, I'd wash again by hand to remove any residue left on the plates, then is figure they'd be fine to use.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I'm out of terra cotta saucers. If they've gone through the dishwasher are they ok to use for another species? I have Byron's saucers but I was hesitant to use his dishes in with the Leos.


 I hesitate to ask as to not hit a nerve or anything, but Byron never came back? </3 I was just kinda hoping I missed a nice reunion story...


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> I hesitate to ask as to not hit a nerve or anything, but Byron never came back? </3 I was just kinda hoping I missed a nice reunion story...


No Byron 
I'm hoping basically figuring he's hunkered down until spring. I'm hoping come spring he smells Penny in the garden and his dude hormones lure him in.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> No Byron
> I'm hoping basically figuring he's hunkered down until spring. I'm hoping come spring he smells Penny in the garden and his dude hormones lure him in.


Again, studies performed in trailer parks confirm the soundness of this concept.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> No Byron
> I'm hoping basically figuring he's hunkered down until spring. I'm hoping come spring he smells Penny in the garden and his dude hormones lure him in.


 I hope so! (he's a Russian right? I believe I remember that since it really tugged on my heartstrings) They're tough, he'll probably come wandering back in spring and act like it never even happened expecting food and not the crazy attention and excitement he'll get lol


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Annnnnd? Is that solid munching going on there?


 He's eating pretty good. Trying hard to avoid the orchard grass. I left for a few minutes and summer had come over and was in the plate and Watson was facing the other direction like he was leaving. 
I pointed her back and her and Beans's food and turned Watson back towards his food and he is eating again. 

They have spring mix, orchard grass, grassland pellets, opuntia cactus (diced), mazuri and a sprinkle of calcium.


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> I hope so! (he's a Russian right? I believe I remember that since it really tugged on my heartstrings) They're tough, he'll probably come wandering back in spring and act like it never even happened expecting food and not the crazy attention and excitement he'll get lol


Yep, a pretty little Russian. He is such a pretty little dude with his caramel coloring. Very different looking than Penny.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> So far so good. I'll crap out later tho. I worked till 11:30 last night then back up at 4:45. I get to do that same schedule tonight and tomorrow too. It's all good tho, I'll take naps in my truck during lunch



Hope those power naps really give you a power boost.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Yep, a pretty little Russian. He is such a pretty little dude with his caramel coloring. Very different looking than Penny.


 Well ALL Russians a pretty  I may be a little impartial on that one though haha. Nank's just rough and tumble, he has his battle scars and marks that tell his story, but we all have our scars. Nank definitely has more dark... is it natural sunlight vs fake UV that works a lot to color? Then again how mch sense would that make if Nank used to live in the natural sun and is dark...


----------



## Elohi

You know what sucks? Immature, entitled, and a hole neighbors. My street is fantastic. Great natured people. Tolerant and kind. One house is a little weird and could have a little more respect and slow down but the rest of my short street is really great. We watch out for one another and our kids and pets. But the same can not be said for other people and parts of the neighborhood. It seriously makes me want to abandon our original plan of staying here until my 6th grader graduated HS. I know we would be so much happier further from the city on more land, neighbors not nearly so close. But changing the plan would be really hard. Moving sucks. Changing schools sucks. Leaving a great street and a great house sucks. -sigh- I wish people could just be decent and kind.


----------



## Jacqui

What did they do to get you going this morning?


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> Well ALL Russians a pretty  I may be a little impartial on that one though haha. Nank's just rough and tumble, he has his battle scars and marks that tell his story, but we all have our scars. Nank definitely has more dark... is it natural sunlight vs fake UV that works a lot to color? Then again how mch sense would that make if Nank used to live in the natural sun and is dark...



Oh I agree. There is a certain charm to the look of any Russian. There was a small one at petsmart the other day who was stressing about his glass tank. We grabbed flyers and propped them against the lower part of his tank front and he immediately stopped. He was ADORABLE. His shell was quite nice. It wasn't beat up at all. His size surprised me because they usually have adults. This little dude wasn't any longer than my Leo's. 
I wanted him SO BAD but I was also really upset from just discovering my husbands car had been key'd. OMG I was so upset. My heart was beating erratically and I felt faint and sick to my stomach. My hands started going numb. I had to sit in the car with my daughter for like 20 minutes before I could even drive, I was so upset that someone could do such a thing. The drama going on in my neighborhood doesn't even involve me but I was targeted anyways because I didn't drink their crazy kool-aid. 
Whoa, look at me ramble. Off on a tangent. Whoops!

Anyways, prior to having a Russian, I just saw them as the tough guys of the tortoise world but they are also really cool little dudes. Charming and have interesting personalities.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> What did they do to get you going this morning?



One of the drama ridden people keeps calling a friend of mine. No telling what she is up to. 
I think they are trying to figure out why the two of us who had their cars damaged haven't said anything on fb or on the community website. They fully expected us to report vandalism and neither of is are giving them the satisfaction. I reported it to the police and that's all I plan to do.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Oh I agree. There is a certain charm to the look of any Russian. There was a small one at petsmart the other day who was stressing about his glass tank. We grabbed flyers and propped them against the lower part of his tank front and he immediately stopped. He was ADORABLE. His shell was quite nice. It wasn't beat up at all. His size surprised me because they usually have adults. This little side wasn't any longer than my Leo's.
> I wanted him SO BAD but I was also really upset from just discovering my husbands car had been key'd. OMG I was so upset. My heart was beating erratically and I felt faint and sick to my stomach. My hands started going numb. I had to sit in the car with my daughter for like 20 minutes before I could even drive, I was so upset that someone could do such a thing. The drama going on in my neighborhood doesn't even involve me but I was targeted anyways because I didn't drink their crazy kool-aid.
> Whoa, look at me ramble. Off on a tangent. Whoops!
> 
> Anyways, prior to having a Russian, I just saw them as the tough guys of the tortoise world but they are also really cool little dudes. Charming and have interesting personalities.


 That's the reason I try to avoid going to petco/petsmart, because I go I HAVE to say hi to the torts, and I always feel bad and one looks at me like "take me home, I know you know your stuff" And I mean I do not have a problem getting one there as long as they look healthy, Nank came out fine... actually completely healthy (if it wasn't for his extreme fear of people and constant accidents in the beginning i'd believe he was a dropped off pet) My cousin got a little guy from petco, he wasn't like a baby but he was closer to 3.5(ish) inches and she wanted him because he was so little compared to the others. 
I was surprised when I learned his personality after quite some time, I mean theyre all pretty "scrappy" but I mean Nank is shy but also pretty outgoing to me (and only me) he'll hear me in front of his tank and run to the front glass and just stare at me like "I hear you!!!" he's also fallen asleep snuggled on my chest, and stuck his face IN my ear once while climbing my shoulder/couch exploring some. He's such an adorable and sweet boy as long as I don't make sudden movements or any real movements lol, he's the one loosing being a pet so I don't blame him for the shy quirks and work around it for him. 

And we have weird stuff going on with our neighbors involving my grandparents and i'm always afraid my car will be targeted, I always try to be real nice and wave and smile, so they know the kid in the car is nice and to leave it alone


----------



## Elohi

What is it with vindictive people and damaging cars? I've never dealt with this before. My husband doesn't work as hard as he does for our lifestyle for trashy buttholes to come key his brand new car. Ugh!!


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> They fully expected us to report vandalism and neither of is are giving them the satisfaction. I reported it to the police and that's all I plan to do.


Exactly the right thing to do, its like a bully, if you don't give them what they want they'll pick on someone else (well verbal bullies at least) I don't get why people get satisfaction from things like that, I'm younger and never understood vandalism or graffiti type stuff, especially cars, I mean its the one thing I own, its mine, I don't like people touching my car, don't like people near my car, goodness forbid someone key my car... Unfortunately they might get the reaction they want off someone like me... and my cars just an 04 Subaru, but its the fact that its mine that's the big deal lol


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> What is it with vindictive people and damaging cars? I've never dealt with this before. My husband doesn't work as hard as he does for our lifestyle for trashy buttholes to come key his brand new car. Ugh!!


 Its probably has to do with how easy it is to do, how hard it is to trace, and how expensive it is to fix. Plus people really do have strong feelings for their cars, an old friend had her sister key her car and I was so mad about it I almost threw up!


----------



## Elohi

And the sheriffs deputy that came to the house to make the report was SO incredibly nice. He gave my 11 yr old a little teddy bear and was very nice to us. He told us that this sort of thing is a constant occurrence and to try and not let it get to me. I was still a little shaky and had a terrible stomach ache while he was there. He gave my daughter the bear from his SUV and told us that he keeps stuffed animals in his cruiser because many of his calls are for situations where kids are scared and crying and need a distraction. Sad. Really sad. But that guy is in the right profession.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> And the sheriffs deputy that came to the house to make the report was SO incredibly nice. He gave my 11 yr old a little teddy bear and was very nice to us. He told us that this sort of thing is a constant occurrence and to try and not let it get to me. I was still a little shaky and had a terrible stomach ache while he was there. He have my daughter the bear from his SUV and told us that he keeps stuffed animals in his cruiser because many of his calls are for situations where kids are scared and crying and need a distraction. Sad. Really sad. But that guy is in the right profession.


 Well I mean any situation like that can scare a kid, they're taught police are friends, but you still feel in trouble when you see them, at least that was me as a kid. When I was like a Brownie Girl Scout way back when, we went on a tour of the fire station and all donated a teddy bear each for about the same reason, I mean if an ambulance or fire truck comes usually the kid will be scared, and if its a fire, the kid may not have their snuggle of choice and need something. That an is definitely in the right profession though! When I was in my hit and run I was a wreck! In fact I was such a wreck I drove the rest of the way to school in shock (after getting the plate #) and then texted my dad... I mean I know that doesn't make sense but my brin shut down! Anyways after class (yes I still went to class!!) I went to work and my dad drove me to the town I was hit in's police station, and the officer I dealt with was the one who does rape cases, so she was very nice and understanding that I was scared, so I was lucky about that, but I was still terrified to be going through that explaination! I mean try explaining that you were hit and the other car didn't stop so you got the plate and just casually continued on your way... I mean yes that's the definition of shock but it was hard because everyone was like "Why didn't you pull over and call the police?"


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> Its probably has to do with how easy it is to do, how hard it is to trace, and how expensive it is to fix. Plus people really do have strong feelings for their cars, an old friend had her sister key her car and I was so mad about it I almost threw up!


Thankfully my husband isn't super anal about his car but me....I'm not really either but I do get really upset when people don't respect other peoples things. Whether unintentionally damaging other people things through carelessness, or intentionally...it really eats at me. For instance, I am always extremely careful never touch or brush up against other peoples cars. I am cautious and am aware of my door and the distance I have to not touch another persons car when getting in and out. I have taught me kids to be just as cautious and have explained to them that cars are expensive. Cars are a very pricey necessity and should be respected regardless of whom it belongs to. Maybe I'm raising future people like me who lose their **** when they get door dinged or they find a Walmart cart against the side of their car when then emerge from the store. Both of those things have happened to me when Honda odyssey was brand new. Maybe people look at minivans and think, oh their kids are just kidifying it, no need to respect it. Umm hell nah! My van is ridiculously expensive, but we needed it when we decided we wanted a 5th family member. I never intended to be a minivan mom but I have no idea how I'd live without it now. It's the bees knees.


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> Well I mean any situation like that can scare a kid, they're taught police are friends, but you still feel in trouble when you see them, at least that was me as a kid. When I was like a Brownie Girl Scout way back when, we went on a tour of the fire station and all donated a teddy bear each for about the same reason, I mean if an ambulance or fire truck comes usually the kid will be scared, and if its a fire, the kid may not have their snuggle of choice and need something. That an is definitely in the right profession though! When I was in my hit and run I was a wreck! In fact I was such a wreck I drove the rest of the way to school in shock (after getting the plate #) and then texted my dad... I mean I know that doesn't make sense but my brin shut down! Anyways after class (yes I still went to class!!) I went to work and my dad drove me to the town I was hit in's police station, and the officer I dealt with was the one who does rape cases, so she was very nice and understanding that I was scared, so I was lucky about that, but I was still terrified to be going through that explaination! I mean try explaining that you were hit and the other car didn't stop so you got the plate and just casually continued on your way... I mean yes that's the definition of shock but it was hard because everyone was like "Why didn't you pull over and call the police?"


Oh man, I'm not sure how I would handle a hit and run. That's scary! I'm glad you ended up with an officer who didn't ask ridiculous questions.


----------



## mike taylor

You are a minivan driver, because nobody says bees knees anymore . You dork . Hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

I was kidding don't stop chatter!


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> You are a minivan driver, because nobody says bees knees anymore . You dork . Hahaha


Dorks do! 
I'm a dork. And a geek. And a nerd. I'm totally owning that ****. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Hope those power naps really give you a power boost.


 They're GREAT!!!! 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Elohi




----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Noel!


Morning


----------



## mike taylor

You are a dork! Haha


----------



## Elohi

I had someone argue with me that I wasn't a a geek, that I was a actually a nerd. -facepalm-
Depending on the subject/topic, I'm one or more of the three. Argument over. LOL


----------



## mike taylor

Have any of you guys seen a plant like this?


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Thankfully my husband isn't super anal about his car but me....I'm not really either but I do get really upset when people don't respect other peoples things. Whether unintentionally damaging other people things through carelessness, or intentionally...it really eats at me. For instance, I am always extremely careful never touch or brush up against other peoples cars. I am cautious and am aware of my door and the distance I have to not touch another persons car when getting in and out. I have taught me kids to be just as cautious and have explained to them that cars are expensive. Cars are a very pricey necessity and should be respected regardless of whom it belongs to. Maybe I'm raising future people like me who lose their **** when they get door dinged or they find a Walmart cart against the side of their car when then emerge from the store. Both of those things have happened to me when Honda odyssey was brand new. Maybe people look at minivans and think, oh their kids are just kidifying it, no need to respect it. Umm hell nah! My van is ridiculously expensive, but we needed it when we decided we wanted a 5th family member. I never intended to be a minivan mom but I have no idea how I'd live without it now. It's the bees knees.


That's what a lot of minivan owners say, the functionality outweighs the silliness of it. I'm quite anal about my car... once I was sitting in it and apperently the van next to me was secretly a jungle jim because kids were flying in and out and all over and the front door opened on my car and I literally had to take everything in me to not completely SCREAM at those kids... I'm someone who will park in the middle of nowhere, or on an end spot and park on the line so cars won't park too close to me. I'm a nut but it's that it's MINE so I feel protective over it, I mean it's my first car. I mean I paid all the money for the vehicle, even in a minivan if kids are just going to kid it up, you played you should get that "privilege"


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> That's what a lot of minivan owners say, the functionality outweighs the silliness of it. I'm quite anal about my car... once I was sitting in it and apperently the van next to me was secretly a jungle jim because kids were flying in and out and all over and the front door opened on my car and I literally had to take everything in me to not completely SCREAM at those kids... I'm someone who will park in the middle of nowhere, or on an end spot and park on the line so cars won't park too close to me. I'm a nut but it's that it's MINE so I feel protective over it, I mean it's my first car. I mean I paid all the money for the vehicle, even in a minivan if kids are just going to kid it up, you played you should get that "privilege"



I park in BFE too hahahaha


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Have any of you guys seen a plant like this?


Is that two different plants? I'm seeing two different leaf types.


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Have any of you guys seen a plant like this?



@Yvonne G


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning glory?


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Have any of you guys seen a plant like this?



Yes I have...


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Google image


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning glory?


Are you sure and cam torts eat it .


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I had someone argue with me that I wasn't a a geek, that I was a actually a nerd. -facepalm-
> Depending on the subject/topic, I'm one or more of the three. Argument over. LOL


I'm so nerdy sometimes. When I read one of your previous post, you used the word tangent, So my brain goes and explains what the tangent of a circle is....


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Have any of you guys seen a plant like this?


Sent the photo to Garden Compass


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp?st=true&mode=main&catID=384


----------



## mike taylor

Thanks Ken . I looked it up and it says not to feed . I like to ask you guys because they say that about plants that I know we feed .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Looks like we may get some more rain soon…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Baxster doesn't seem worried though…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The horses are running, bucking, and farting!


----------



## tortdad

I didn't get my power nap today ;( 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Yvonne G

For the past few days I've been turning over the dirt in my old garden. I've added gypsum and fertilizer and today I ordered winter greens seeds from Amazon. So they'll arrive in a couple days and I'll be planting my winter garden probably this week-end. I think maybe I'll go to Tractor Supply and buy a big bag of oyster shell and incorporate that into the soil too for calcium. Maybe I can run over the bag back and forth a few times to crush the shells to make the calcium more available to the soil.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> For the past few days I've been turning over the dirt in my old garden. I've added gypsum and fertilizer and today I ordered winter greens seeds from Amazon. So they'll arrive in a couple days and I'll be planting my winter garden probably this week-end. I think maybe I'll go to Tractor Supply and buy a big bag of oyster shell and incorporate that into the soil too for calcium. Maybe I can run over the bag back and forth a few times to crush the shells to make the calcium more available to the soil.



Oooooo what are you planting?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Yvonne G why not just get a bag of limestone flour?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bibb, endive, escarole, raddiccio, and "leafy greens D419A" whatever that is. I buy from Amazon, but most of the seeds come from Dave's Garden.


----------



## Yvonne G

Limestone flour is calcium for dirt? I used the gyp because I have heavy clay soil and it helps to lighten it a bit.


----------



## Magilla504

Elohi said:


> And the sheriffs deputy that came to the house to make the report was SO incredibly nice. He gave my 11 yr old a little teddy bear and was very nice to us. He told us that this sort of thing is a constant occurrence and to try and not let it get to me. I was still a little shaky and had a terrible stomach ache while he was there. He gave my daughter the bear from his SUV and told us that he keeps stuffed animals in his cruiser because many of his calls are for situations where kids are scared and crying and need a distraction. Sad. Really sad. But that guy is in the right profession.


Elohi, you are so right! Those kinds of officers and deputies are the type you want in uniform. He is doing his job for the right reason! 
I have not jumped in the conversations here yet but sometimes I like to see what's going on. I love the sense of humor of you all have and cowboy ken sounds like we would mesh very well in real lifeI feel really bad for you and your husbands car situation. I just wanted to say though , it could be a lot worse! There are so many things that the public does not realize happens. The news is good these days, but does not know everything. I have been at work (fire and rescue) and have seen multiple kids that had needed to be worked on (dead) In the same day. I have had to put my hands on as many as three people in one day that were dead and we were trying Resuscitation efforts on( all were not the same call either.)While this leaves me with awful memories sometimes, it also helps me be grateful for my family's health and the things I have. I work on a heavy rescue and just last night we had one of the worst accidents I have ever seen. My crew did well but despite our efforts the man died at the hospital. I believe He left behind a 10 year old son who thankfully was not with him! This was a gmc Yukon that when we got there was about the size of A car due to the damage. 
So if your kids, family and you have your health than please always look on the bright side


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes. Calcium for dirt. It's used up here abouts in massive quantities.


----------



## Magilla504

Each year a month before planting grass seed I'll put limestone pellets out pretty thick. I'll do it a day or so before rain comes. Where I live in Virginia there is a ton of clay so the limestone brings down the acidity. It really helps my plants and grass ALOT! I honestly don't think I could over do it with the amount of clay that's in the ground


----------



## Tyanna

Just want to say randomly, I am officially a volunteer at MADACC (Milwaukee Area Domestic Animal Control Commission.)

I can't be more beyond excited.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Magilla504 said:


> Each year a month before planting grass seed I'll put limestone pellets out pretty thick. I'll do it a day or so before rain comes. Where I live in Virginia there is a ton of clay so the limestone brings down the acidity. It really helps my plants and grass ALOT! I honestly don't think I could over do it with the amount of clay that's in the ground


That the beauty of limestone…it make sour soil sweet and sweet soil sour.


----------



## mike taylor

Whats up guys?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not much. Rain and wind and rain.


----------



## Elohi

About to grind up some orchard hay for the rest of the week for the babies.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sounds like a blast!


----------



## Magilla504

What's the best way to grind up hay? I have hay a plenty here but I have never grounded it. 
Thanks


----------



## bouaboua

Way too busy this days. Not going to light up till next Tuesday. Wish everyone all doing well.


----------



## Elohi

Magilla504 said:


> What's the best way to grind up hay? I have hay a plenty here but I have never grounded it.
> Thanks


 I use a small food processor. It's a ninja.


----------



## taza

Good Morning Everyone.


----------



## Elohi

I killed chat bad last night. Snap :0/
Well good morning!!!!!


----------



## tortdad

Good morning all. I've got my mom at the hospital for a heart stint this morning. She's on blood thinners so she stopped taking them a few days ago. The docs just took labs to see if she can have the procedure.... Wish us luck. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Don't you wish you lived here...?

http://coffeefest.com


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Good morning all. I've got my mom at the hospital for a heart stint this morning. She's on blood thinners so she stopped taking them a few days ago. The docs just took labs to see if she can have the procedure.... Wish us luck.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Good luck. I hope she is better soon!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Good morning all. I've got my mom at the hospital for a heart stint this morning. She's on blood thinners so she stopped taking them a few days ago. The docs just took labs to see if she can have the procedure.... Wish us luck.



Good luck! May they be able to do it, may it be the most smooth running operation the surgeon has ever done, recovery be quick, and her waiting family for them I hope time passes quickly.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> and park on the line so cars won't park too close to me.



So YOUR that person. I apologize for those nasty things I say about you and the evil plans I think of, which all end up with my car hogging much closer to your car then I ever would do otherwise....


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The horses are running, bucking, and farting!



Are these the one that lady boards?


----------



## Yvonne G

I like to park next to the handi-cap space and I hog the line of the handi-cap space. I figure chances are good no one is going to park there anyway, and if they do, their space is so big and usually next to a non-space that they don't need the extra few inches I'm stealing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Are these the one that lady boards?


Yes. Last month for her horses here. I gave her notice that it's time to move them out. I just can't be a party to what I see as abuse these horses receive from care that doesn't meet my standards.


----------



## Jacqui

Last night, I had my two beautiful daughters join Jeff and I for supper. So neat to sit back and just listen to them and see how they have grown up and matured into adults, while still being my babies.


----------



## Jacqui

Well I am off to the big city and Jeff's Oncologist appointment to hear what the CT scan found. Then lunch with my youngest daughter and perhaps some time snuck in with my oldest. I don't get the chance to see him much between his two jobs and a girlfriend.

I hope the day is good for all of you (with special thoughts to a little girl) and may all your wishes for the day come true.

See ya later.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I killed chat bad last night. Snap :0/
> Well good morning!!!!!


I thought I was the trained professional at “chat killing"!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Don't you wish you lived here...?
> 
> http://coffeefest.com


My favorite fair is the Abu Dhabi International Book Fair  but that fair sounds fun!


----------



## tortdad

Well. There were a few complications so they had to stop my moms surgery and reschedule for Monday morning. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> Well. There were a few complications so they had to stop my moms surgery and reschedule for Monday morning.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Sigh…I'm sorry!


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> Well. There were a few complications so they had to stop my moms surgery and reschedule for Monday morning.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)



Hope everything goes smoothly on Monday!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Umm Monica,
What is your avatar?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> So YOUR that person. I apologize for those nasty things I say about you and the evil plans I think of, which all end up with my car hogging much closer to your car then I ever would do otherwise....


 No no, you misunderstand, I'm not one of THOSE people, I curse them too, when I park on the line its on an end spot and the line my car is on is the one without a spot next to it. I'm courteous to other parkers and don't selfishly take up 2 spots.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> I like to park next to the handi-cap space and I hog the line of the handi-cap space. I figure chances are good no one is going to park there anyway, and if they do, their space is so big and usually next to a non-space that they don't need the extra few inches I'm stealing.


 I used to think that way (although the spots are ALWAYS taken so I never did) but ilearned how much space yoo do need when we started trying to cram my friends wheel chair in my back seat... need a whole lot of room! She doesn't have a placard yet, we don't get big parking spots, its a process. 

I used to joke about school (we have horrendous parking shortage for years now!) about how I'd gladly take my grammy to school "no its not about the handicap parking" lol. Sometimes though I do consider chopping off a leg to get the parking, its horrible but I mean I had an instructor once with only one leg, his prosthetic made him no less capable than me (minus in dance and pointing toes lol) And my uncle just lost his and almost his life. I mean I know phantom pains and and all that but they live normal lives. I'm a senior in college now so its not a "real" thought but I still wonder


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Well. There were a few complications so they had to stop my moms surgery and reschedule for Monday morning.



Sorry about this. I guess I need to read better, for some reason earlier I was thinking it was your daughter, not your mother. *blushes*


----------



## smarch

Well today was eventful! Super abnormal traffic on the way to school, got to school (8:30) learned the power was out, sat outside for an hour outside the Library building that they decided to close, we heard rumors there was a gas leak in one building, 4 fire trucks, 1 national grid truck and at least 1 city police car. wandered around campus for a new quiet place to study, found none, walked back across campus, ambulance at one of our buildings and EMTs running in with a stretcher, Finally at 11:15 they closed school, witnessed 2 accidents on the way off campus. Got to work safe and now it may pour later and flood us (any torrential rain can and does flood us) so i'm waiting since I know the way my days going the torrential rain will come. 

So many things have gone wonkey today I find it all funny!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Umm Monica,
> What is your avatar?




It's the symbol for human equality. Human rights campaign uses the equals sign. It's purple this month in support of the anti-bullying movement since October is bullying prevention month.


----------



## smarch

Holy Heaven!!! My co-worker just gave me a chocolate covered coffee bean to try! Oh my goodness yum! I could never have those i'd eat the whole bag and it would end badly. He's saving them "in case there's another coffee machine emergency" lol, I love my work!


----------



## ShadowRancher

Elohi said:


> It's the symbol for human equality. Human rights campaign uses the equals sign. It's purple this month in support of the anti-bullying movement since October is bullying prevention month.


 oh thats cool! I wondered why it was purple...I have the regular HRC blue and yellow one on my car


----------



## Elohi

ShadowRancher said:


> oh thats cool! I wondered why it was purple...I have the regular HRC blue and yellow one on my car


I've got the blue and yellow on my car too!


----------



## smarch

I read an article once about how Human Rights Campaign may not be as good as we all think, I mean yes it raises awareness about so many things, but it had evidence of less than educated comments and I personally don't know how I feel about them good or bad after having read it. That said I was going to buy the yellow and blue one for my laptop anyways since so many people know the meaning, but it was too much for me to want to pay on amazon


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> It's the symbol for human equality. Human rights campaign uses the equals sign. It's purple this month in support of the anti-bullying movement since October is bullying prevention month.


Your avatar seems lately to change often and was just not sure. The only sticker I've got on my rig is a PBR,( Professional Bull Riders) star.


----------



## Elohi

My sticker was free. I know there is usually less than perfect issues with every organization that raises awareness but they have done a fantastic job at raising awareness and keeping followers up to date on the progress as change occurs. 

One organization that has raised awareness but has some shady practices is Autism Speaks. They did so well at first but they are also getting rich and that isn't what autism speaks should be about... AT ALL.


----------



## Elohi

I am really into social justice and an activist for those who are afraid or unable to speak out.


----------



## Elohi

The weather station I have thinks it's raining in the chamber LOL.


----------



## smarch

did anyone else have a very red/orange sky morning? I wonder if the craziness going on today is related to that


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> did anyone else have a very red/orange sky morning? I wonder if the craziness going on today is related to that


Not here. We went from the typical fall downpours of yesterday to a bright, sunny day of today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> The weather station I have thinks it's raining in the chamber LOL.


Of course it does. Wait till it gives you a tornado warning.


----------



## smarch

I have 3 stickers on my car, that is all an American flag sticker on the back bumper covering a hole... my mum before I owned the car backed it into our boats trailer hitch. A band Sticker (7-minute stagger) because they were a local band and the female vocals were a high school teacher! And a little circle moose sticker in one of my tiny windows since my "second home" is white mountains New Hampshire. 

My laptop and stickers are another story  but hey im in college its pretty common


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not here. We went from the typical fall downpours of yesterday to a bright, sunny day of today.


 it was eerie! all I could think of was "red sky in morning sailors take warning" but the weathers actually mostly held out, nothing torrential yet and no storms just regular ol' rain.


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> I have 3 stickers on my car, that is all an American flag sticker on the back bumper covering a hole... my mum before I owned the car backed it into our boats trailer hitch. A band Sticker (7-minute stagger) because they were a local band and the female vocals were a high school teacher! And a little circle moose sticker in one of my tiny windows since my "second home" is white mountains New Hampshire.
> 
> My laptop and stickers are another story  but hey im in college its pretty common



I had stickers on my last laptop but my current laptop is too colorful to cover up.


----------



## smarch

Today, since school let out early and I didn't have a lunch to bring to work, I treated my dad to lunch since he always takes me out on Fridays  Now I still get to eat out tomorrow too


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Remember the huge black cloud from here yesterday? Well check this out today…


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I had stickers on my last laptop but my current laptop is too colorful to cover up.
> View attachment 100370


 I like that a lot! See my laptops boring and black so I have all sorts of stickers to spice it up, its fun since its like an expression of me, I used to want to keep it "professional" but I don't use it outside of home and school so that's not important anymore


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I had stickers on my last laptop but my current laptop is too colorful to cover up.
> View attachment 100370


Hippie!!!


----------



## puffy137

Hello, just wanted to share with you all something pertaining to ebola. I watched Sky New's Alex Crawford follow a team of carers in Liberia going round picking up dead victims of the disease. They were all clothed from head to toe with all - in - one suits & all the rest of the gear, BUT before they disrobed they were sprayed copiously with clorine bleach , I mean gallons of the stuff. & there was a nurse watching every move. They said they had never had a single case of any carer being infected & they were in the thick of it. Compare that to the demonstration given by Dr Sanjay Gupta on CNN. where the nurse in Texas squirted his suit like she was cleaning a window or spraying perfume , completely unsatisfactory!!! No wonder these poor nurses are getting sick!!! Sorry for the rant , but had to get it off my chest !!


----------



## Elohi

Yeah....our medical professionals are not trained to deal with Ebola. Things need to change QUICKLY.


----------



## smarch

puff 137 said:


> Hello, just wanted to share with you all something pertaining to ebola. I watched Sky New's Alex Crawford follow a team of carers in Liberia going round picking up dead victims of the disease. They were all clothed from head to toe with all - in - one suits & all the rest of the gear, BUT before they disrobed they were sprayed copiously with clorine bleach , I mean gallons of the stuff. & there was a nurse watching every move. They said they had never had a single case of any carer being infected & they were in the thick of it. Compare that to the demonstration given by Dr Sanjay Gupta on CNN. where the nurse in Texas squirted his suit like she was cleaning a window or spraying perfume , completely unsatisfactory!!! No wonder these poor nurses are getting sick!!! Sorry for the rant , but had to get it off my chest !!


 I read an article months ago around the start of it all with people doing a similar job, sounds dreadful being around so much death then bleach but its worked so far. They also get paid quite a bit more than regular jobs out there, so its good to know the people jumping on the job to provide for families have been safe.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Yeah....our medical professionals are not trained to deal with Ebola. Things need to change QUICKLY.


 We act all high and mighty as a "highly advanced" nation ... but because of it we don't prepare or know how to handle things like. its kind of ironic


----------



## smarch

I like all the conspiracies coming with ebola
"people rising from the dead-zombie apocalypse"
"the US was testing out bio-warfare"
"human extinction is coming"

its all funny how quickly it became a huge deal and "conspiracy"


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> I like all the conspiracies coming with ebola
> "people rising from the dead-zombie apocalypse"
> "the US was testing out bio-warfare"
> "human extinction is coming"
> 
> its all funny how quickly it became a huge deal and "conspiracy"


Yeah my 13 yr old son is hearing at school, that Ebola is going to cause a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Elohi

He said he's hearing this scary stuff at school and then his dad is preaching the rapture, thanks to Cornerstone Church. -smdh-
So my son is a nervous wreck. He is prone to high anxiety so none of this is helpful. :0/


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Yeah my 13 yr old son is hearing at school, that Ebola is going to cause a zombie apocalypse.


 Its people and The Walking Dead, I swear its what everyone jumps to! I mean theres even a shirt "the hardest part of the zombie apocalypse will be pretending i'm not excited" I wouldn't go that far... I mean I'm a Walking Dead fan so I mean I think about it too, but mostly in the its fun to think about what i'd do to survive and if i'd make it.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> He said he's hearing this scary stuff at school and then his dad is preaching the rapture, thanks to Cornerstone Church. -smdh-
> So my son is a nervous wreck. He is prone to high anxiety so none of this is helpful. :0/


 Exact reasons I try to keep away from news, it freaks me the heck out, I have diagnosed anxiety, I will blow things out of proportion so I just try to not think about things at all. Although any time I get a cough or sniffle its "oh no its ebola I'm dying" I only joke like that to the family and close friends though, it was the same with swine flu


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

There was a guy at work, ultra religious, who started out with the, “you notice all this stuff happening right now? Like there's more than ever before! I think it's the end days" I smiled and said, “ Yup. The Black Plague was nothing compared to this!" Poor guy didn't know if I was joking or not. He thought maybe I was supporting his whacko thoughts. Priceless…


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all


Afternoon!


----------



## AZtortMom

How are you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> How are you?


I am good! Thanks for asking


----------



## Elohi

Trying vimeo again.


----------



## Elohi

^^ugh! What the what? Nm


----------



## Jacqui

lol I just adore Itty Bitty and the first post link came through just fine here.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> did anyone else have a very red/orange sky morning? I wonder if the craziness going on today is related to that



Here was a normal one.


----------



## Jacqui

We are all smiles here (except it's such a warm wonderful day out I wish I was home), Jeff's CT scan was clean.


----------



## Elohi

You'd never know by liking at this face that she can throw a mean tantrum. LOL


----------



## ShadowRancher

smarch said:


> I read an article once about how Human Rights Campaign may not be as good as we all think, I mean yes it raises awareness about so many things, but it had evidence of less than educated comments and I personally don't know how I feel about them good or bad after having read it. That said I was going to buy the yellow and blue one for my laptop anyways since so many people know the meaning, but it was too much for me to want to pay on amazon



Interesting I hadn't heard of any controversies surrounding them besides the accusation that they favour the Democratic party...which seems sort of obvious and they do support the couple of GOP candidates that favorable equal marriage views. I'd be interested in a link to the article. That being said I think the value of HRC is in its recognizability. There might be better, smaller, civil rights organizations but that little equals sign is instantly recognizable. Social change requires awareness in a much more integral way than say breast cancer. Yeah more people talking about cancer come awareness month leads to more research donations which will help but with issues of equality individual voters standing up means more.


----------



## ShadowRancher

Cowboy_Ken said:


> There was a guy at work, ultra religious, who started out with the, “you notice all this stuff happening right now? Like there's more than ever before! I think it's the end days" I smiled and said, “ Yup. The Black Plague was nothing compared to this!" Poor guy didn't know if I was joking or not. He thought maybe I was supporting his whacko thoughts. Priceless…



The best part is it not like Ebola is new, it's just one of those diseases that comes and goes in outbreaks. My friend is a Classics major and she said its pretty accepted that there was ebola outbreaks in ancient greek city-states. There are written accounts from the time period that describe the symptoms pretty well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Someone tortoise dad found $1.50 pumpkins at a local produce stand…



Even Little Ricky can get into this action!


----------



## puffy137

ShadowRancher said:


> The best part is it not like Ebola is new, it's just one of those diseases that comes and goes in outbreaks. My friend is a Classics major and she said its pretty accepted that there was ebola outbreaks in ancient greek city-states. There are written accounts from the time period that describe the symptoms pretty well.


' There have been many plagues & wars in history; yet always plagues & wars take people equally by surprise." ALBERT CAMUS.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monica, 
This is what pumpkin looks like :


----------



## JAYGEE

Trying to get some homework done, but Madison says that it can wait till later.


----------



## Kerryann

It's a bird .. it's a plane... it's turtle dog


----------



## Jacqui

Oh Kerry you made my night!!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Oh Kerry you made my night!!


Ozzie wasn't so impressed with my shenanigans. 
How is everyone doing? I am heads down working. We have a hackathon going on.  I am not kidding either.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Doing alright. You need to come out here for the coffee convention.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Doing alright. You need to come out here for the coffee convention.


I don't drink coffee.. will they have tea?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm sure they'll have all kinds of “drinks"


----------



## Elohi

I would love to go to a coffee festival.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dark chocolate covered coffee beans…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No it's really an internal coffee competition type deal. But you just know there's gonna be some great coffee there. Everyone should fly out. Shuttles from the airport to the convention center run every hour or more.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello everyone! Did not sleep well last night and have to visit the factory again this afternoon. 

I'm tired already at 11:30 AM. I had a large cup of coffee also. I need pillow....


----------



## Elohi

Hi Steven!


----------



## Elohi

I am ready for that little Leo to hatch. 
Hatch hatch hatch hatch hatch...

Tortoises...never in a hurry.


----------



## Elohi

So tired, I'm delirious.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For those that didn't see it last year, here is the pumpkin my boy carved last year. Can't wait to see this years.


----------



## rabbidbros10

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For those that didn't see it last year, here is the pumpkin my boy carved last year. Can't wait to see this years.
> View attachment 100445


Wow he's pretty good


----------



## rabbidbros10

it's a labratortoise


----------



## smarch

ShadowRancher said:


> Interesting I hadn't heard of any controversies surrounding them besides the accusation that they favour the Democratic party...which seems sort of obvious and they do support the couple of GOP candidates that favorable equal marriage views. I'd be interested in a link to the article. That being said I think the value of HRC is in its recognizability. There might be better, smaller, civil rights organizations but that little equals sign is instantly recognizable. Social change requires awareness in a much more integral way than say breast cancer. Yeah more people talking about cancer come awareness month leads to more research donations which will help but with issues of equality individual voters standing up means more.


 I have the link on my facebook, but don't access that here so i'll grab that tonight and PM it to you do its not like a huge debate or for me to act as slander and all that. It was a link to a tumblr post with links of evidence in it so it wasn't just straight forward scroll and read, but it was pretty informative if its true (I take nothing online at face value without many people believing and supporting it) They were basically posts that sounded pretty ignorant of some of the things they support.


----------



## smarch

Good morning everyone!!


----------



## taza

Good morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Good morning everyone!!


Good morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

taza said:


> Good morning!


Good morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I have the link on my facebook, but don't access that here so i'll grab that tonight and PM it to you do its not like a huge debate or for me to act as slander and all that. It was a link to a tumblr post with links of evidence in it so it wasn't just straight forward scroll and read, but it was pretty informative if its true (I take nothing online at face value without many people believing and supporting it) They were basically posts that sounded pretty ignorant of some of the things they support.


PM it to me too, please


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> PM it to me too, please


 May need a reminder sometime tonight if I forget since my brain goes mush on Fridays


----------



## Magilla504

smarch said:


> Its people and The Walking Dead, I swear its what everyone jumps to! I mean theres even a shirt "the hardest part of the zombie apocalypse will be pretending i'm not excited" I wouldn't go that far... I mean I'm a Walking Dead fan so I mean I think about it too, but mostly in the its fun to think about what i'd do to survive and if i'd make it.


I love the walking dead! I think I would definately find a sword like michon. She is basically a bada$$. It is funny
To hear all of the talk about Ebola and zombies though


----------



## smarch

Magilla504 said:


> I love the walking dead! I think I would definately find a sword like michon. She is basically a bada$$. It is funny
> To hear all of the talk about Ebola and zombies though


 I had the same thought about a sword!!! (mostly since crossbows are expensive) but I have one of these from high school in color guard:





it has no sharp blade or point or anything, but it COULD if the situation arose 

Yeah I used to chuck these things 20 feet in the air above my head and stick my hands out to catch them. I was a pretty cool kid!


----------



## Magilla504

Pretty cool


----------



## smarch

too bad all I was to people was a "band geek" I mean ok yeah maybe I was but you wont ever catch me admitting that to those students


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> too bad all I was to people was a "band geek" I mean ok yeah maybe I was but you wont ever catch me admitting that to those students


I was a band geek. I was extremely passionate about music so I didn't care what anyone thought about my band geek status. I have some pretty awesome memories from bad, especially high school band. We could throw some incredible parties LOL.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I was a band geek. I was extremely passionate about music so I didn't care what anyone thought about my band geek status. I have some pretty awesome memories from bad, especially high school band. We could throw some incredible parties LOL.


I was super passionate about it, mind you it was about spinning not the music, but that's why I was in the guard not playing an instrument . I always told people "we're a huge part about what makes it interesting to watch" The whole stereotype of band geek is pretty much gone, I mean I didn't go to parties no, I wasn't and still am not a partier, but they had some, and many didn't even have good grades (myself included... I decided I didn't care about school, I'm a deans list college kid now though!)
And I fell in love ot the music, still listen to many. I can identify Firebird and Red Pony Suite in only a few notes  those were 2 of my favorites!


----------



## Elohi

I can't remember if I've mentioned what instrument I played. Can anyone guess what instrument? Which one matches my personality best?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I can't remember if I've mentioned what instrument I played. Can anyone guess what instrument? Which one matches my personality best?


The piano maybe? I am not very good at this game


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I can't remember if I've mentioned what instrument I played. Can anyone guess what instrument? Which one matches my personality best?


 Clarinet. Or a Marimba, but my first guess lies with clarinet


----------



## smarch

I always wanted to be in the front ensemble just to play our nice large gong haha


----------



## Elohi

Hahahaha!! I played tenor and alto saxophones. I played tenor in middle school, which is hilarious because I was super tiny and it was huge. Then I switched to alto when I moved to Colorado as a sophomore. Going from a tenor to an alto made me a REALLY loud and powerful alto player. They require less wind and I had tons of wind hahaha. It worked out ok though because I was one of only 3 altos my sophomore year and then each year after that I was one of two and the other player just stood there and pretended to play.


----------



## Elohi

I signed up to play the tuba and they took one look at me and not only told me I was far too small to play tuba, but they moved me to the woodwind class and handed me the only rental instrument left, which was a very old, stinky, and beat up tenor.


----------



## smarch

Darn! I was originally going to say clarinet or sax but decided to go with the one lol. My friend marched alto then tenor. One guy in out band moved from Tenor to Baritone for his last 2 years! I was playing around with learning alto and tenor was hard! So I can only imagine the air needed for the Baritone, plus marching around a field which is something in its own lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ha! I was going to say sax! I played sousaphone in middle school. I was the guy that faked it. I've got a good ear and I'd just alter the pitch with my lips.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I signed up to play the tuba and they took one look at me and not only told me I was far too small to play tuba, but they moved me to the woodwind class and handed me the only rental instrument left, which was a very old, stinky, and beat up tenor.


 I want a sousaphone! I decided in band if I played an instrument that would be it, no our band did not have any lol. That year the UMASS Amherst marching band was marching 22 though 
my friend started as an alto and before she got her new shiny tenor our director was like "we need a tenor, here's a school one"


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ha! I was going to say sax! I played sousaphone in middle school. I was the guy that faked it. I've got a good ear and I'd just alter the pitch with my lips.


 aaaahhhh dream instrument!!!! Yeah it would probably crush me...


----------



## smarch

looks like all us "band geeks" became "turtle-nerds" (or tortoise, turtle rings better though)


----------



## Elohi

I still have my alto. It's decor in my home LOL. I can still play and I can still read music. It sometimes saddens me that I didn't actually keep playing to keep the skills sharp.


----------



## smarch

I never actually learned to play an instrument, that's my biggest regret. I was more concerned that I "couldnt' to really try, and more excited that I could make noise out of wind instruments than anything else. I can hardly read sheet music, and am l earning i'm worse than I though in my critical thinking in the arts class. Oh well maybe i'll still have time to learn something in my life. not piano though, my hands aren't coordinated like that!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I don't know how to read music at all.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I don't know how to read music at all.


Me too, I have no musical skills.... I draw a little though


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Our band once got a special mention by some parade judges commenting how good our bass section was. I thought it great in that I knew it was a ruse!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Me too, I have no musical skills.... I draw a little though


I play a great radio though!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I never actually learned to play an instrument, that's my biggest regret. I was more concerned that I "couldnt' to really try, and more excited that I could make noise out of wind instruments than anything else. I can hardly read sheet music, and am l earning i'm worse than I though in my critical thinking in the arts class. Oh well maybe i'll still have time to learn something in my life. not piano though, my hands aren't coordinated like that!


Hope you get to learn how to play an instrument. Are there any instruments you are thinking of playing?


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Hope you get to learn how to play an instrument. Are there any instruments you are thinking of playing?


 Well I would LOVE to play the sousaphone, have wanted to for about 7 years at this point, but financially I could never have my own and seems silly to rent an instrument I want to play forever, and it would indeed probably crush me. So I'd either go back to Sax since its the one i had some personal time playing around with or guitar (electric) because they're not entirely expensive and I could get a super cheap one to start with. I'd love to drum, and I have the sense of rythym for it, but unfortunately i'm very bad at holding a tempo, and I don't like drum sets and what fun would taking a marching set of quads to play alone be? But the idea of one that people hear and are like "you play WHAT!?" appeals to me most... like a Bagpipe!!! I like their sound! I hear they're ridiculously hard to play though!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I play a great radio though!


What channel/program do you play at?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I have a satellite radio. I play exclusively “Outlaw Country".


----------



## smarch

I'm Running the Zombie Run race in MA tomorrow!! Ahhh so excited, and nervous lol zombie people will chase me!! You get 3 "life-flags" and if you lose them all you're infected and get a red "infected" medal and if you still have at least one at the end you get a green "survivor" medal. I'm sure i'll be getting that red medal but i'll still be trying hard for the green. 
My strategy?: run slow... then when I see zombies sprint like my life depends on it (well it kinda does haha)


----------



## Elohi

Wow, was the forum down for a little while? I couldn't access anything.


----------



## Elohi

I just ordered Kona coffee from my brother in Hawaii. OMG it's the best coffee on the planet.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Elohi said:


> Wow, was the forum down for a little while? I couldn't access anything.


Yeah. I couldn't log in either.


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> I'm Running the Zombie Run race in MA tomorrow!! Ahhh so excited, and nervous lol zombie people will chase me!! You get 3 "life-flags" and if you lose them all you're infected and get a red "infected" medal and if you still have at least one at the end you get a green "survivor" medal. I'm sure i'll be getting that red medal but i'll still be trying hard for the green.
> My strategy?: run slow... then when I see zombies sprint like my life depends on it (well it kinda does haha)


Sounds like a blast, except the running part lol. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Prairie Mom

<<<<<What do ya think of the new avatar? It's not far from my 'hood. I think it looks pretty and blustery at the same time


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Wow, was the forum down for a little while? I couldn't access anything.


I got "No Internet Connection" on the app....


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Wow, was the forum down for a little while? I couldn't access anything.


 Yes and it was a dreadful little while lol


----------



## Elohi

I kept getting the page can't be found/giant refresh logo thingy on everything. I was like OMG no!!! Like 5 of y'all have me as a fb friend but most do t use fb so I was like, "OMG no!" Lol


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Sounds like a blast, except the running part lol.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 Well if you ever saw one around you you could always do it as a zombie (I paid arounf $90 to run! holy crap, I know but ive wanted to do it for years so I allowed the splurge, i'm pretty sure its around 20 to be a zombie) and as a zombie they do the dress up and make-up for you and you get be act all zombie like and chase people who run... and I think they only walk... I HOPE they only walk!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Elohi said:


> I kept getting the page can't be found/giant refresh logo thingy on everything. I was like OMG no!!! Like 5 of y'all have me as a fb friend but most do t use fb so I was like, "OMG no!" Lol


Do you mean we almost had to talk to people in the REAL world!? he he


----------



## Elohi

Prairie Mom said:


> Do you mean we almost had to talk to people in the REAL world!? he he


Hahaha yeah **** was about to get real.


----------



## Elohi

Real real. 
Or really real. ?? LOL


----------



## smarch

definitely both!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Prairie Mom said:


> <<<<<What do ya think of the new avatar? It's not far from my 'hood. I think it looks pretty and blustery at the same time


Can I "burrow" your weather for a while? Im sure no one will mind if you get some warm weather for a few weeks  The photo looks fantastic  I would describe it as an enchanting photo, one that leads to a world of fantasy.


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Well if you ever saw one around you you could always do it as a zombie (I paid arounf $90 to run! holy crap, I know but ive wanted to do it for years so I allowed the splurge, i'm pretty sure its around 20 to be a zombie) and as a zombie they do the dress up and make-up for you and you get be act all zombie like and chase people who run... and I think they only walk... I HOPE they only walk!!!


 That's more my speed. Have fun!


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm gearing up for a busy day and weekend ahead... 
-Just got back from picking up my preschooler and am taking a brief break from helping my son with his homeschool, before we all head out to pick up the rest of the Prairie Monkeys from elementary school.

-I ordered some seeds for the tortoise and a couple plants online for me I'm looking forward to trying out some Huckleberries in my cold shady northern garden.

-My Husband has a three day weekend, but is hiding in his office grading like a demon and working on the class that he is taking.

-This weekend my hubby hopes to finish Mavis's indoor winter enclosure (poor girl has been living in 3 large duck-taped Tupperware with aluminum on top. The new one will be much better, but still only temporary for just a winter or two. Last weekend, he built a small outdoor cat enclosure for our indoor cats.-I love that man! He loves his kids and is a dedicated animal lover too.

-Meanwhile, I'll continue to work on reading with the kids on the evenings this weekend and am hoping to teach my kindergartener to count to 100. We've been talking about it a bit, and she really wants to have her name on the board that lists all the kids names who can count to a hundred without help.

-Right now, I have a pot of broth boiling on the stove, which promises to be some delicious stew for Saturday. I'm thinking about Apple Crisp for desert--yum. It's a chilly Autumn weekend and we plan to eat that way

-I need to finish up my cooking and house cleaning by tonight, before the kids and I cuddle up on the couch for a movie night. (No idea what we're watching yet)
-Tomorrow, I need to work on pulling out some of the long frozen and dead summer garden. I also need to harvest some broccoli and cauliflower that are ready.

-I also really need to put another coat of paint on the kids' playhouse that I started painting a couple weeks ago and haven't been able to get to.

-Sunday, teach my 7-9yr old Sunday school class, get ready for the weekend ahead and hopefully collapse with the hubby and a bowl of chocolate ice cream.
CAN SHE DO IT!?!?!? ...uh...I think so...


----------



## Prairie Mom

AbdullaAli said:


> Can I "burrow" your weather for a while? Im sure no one will mind if you get some warm weather for a few weeks  The photo looks fantastic  I would describe it as an enchanting photo, one that leads to a world of fantasy.


YES! For my tortoise's sake, I'd love just a few warm Arabian hours during the day. I'll save you some of the best chilly Autumn evening hours when it is quiet and the air smells like fallen leaves


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> That's more my speed. Have fun!
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 Yeah everyone tells me I'm crazy for liking running, i'm tortoise slow but I finish, my first race a power walker beat me!  I feel like being a zombie would be so much fun, I should've signed up to be a zombie in the day and racer at night and got both experiences... and the inside zombie scoop when it came to avoiding them 
honestly I may stash a life tag in my pants and cheat


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I kept getting the page can't be found/giant refresh logo thingy on everything. I was like OMG no!!! Like 5 of y'all have me as a fb friend but most do t use fb so I was like, "OMG no!" Lol


We all have mini heart attacks when things like this happen... Remember when I was accidentally banned months ago. I was like: "AAAHHHH! What did you do? You had to do something that will get you banned?!? What did you do wrong? I don't know, what did I do wrong?"


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> We all have mini heart attacks when things like this happen... Remember when I was accidentally banned months ago. I was like: "AAAHHHH! What did you do? You had to do something that will get you banned?!? What did you do wrong? I don't know, what did I do wrong?"


 I would have been anxious but i'd been clicking around for all the messages "we'll be right back" then after "we're updating" then the browser "page cane be found" so I was only sad because it was occupado while I wanted to use it lol


----------



## Prairie Mom

AbdullaAli said:


> I would describe it as an enchanting photo, one that leads to a world of fantasy.


You are quite the poet. I think I saw you post with @smarch that you draw a little too. The next time you draw or write some more poetry please tag me.


----------



## smarch

Prairie Mom said:


> You are quite the poet. I think I saw you post with @smarch that you draw a little too. The next time you draw or write some more poetry please tag me.


 I'm an artist of many trades lol, I LOVE sculpture especially stone carving I believe I shared that picture once?, but I also draw (i'm taking a class now, I like charcoal!), I don't paint i'm only OK so I don't bother much, write poetry but not as much as I used to


----------



## Prairie Mom

smarch said:


> Yeah everyone tells me I'm crazy for liking running, i'm tortoise slow but I finish, my first race a power walker beat me!  I feel like being a zombie would be so much fun, I should've signed up to be a zombie in the day and racer at night and got both experiences... and the inside zombie scoop when it came to avoiding them
> honestly I may stash a life tag in my pants and cheat


A power walker beat you...ha ha ha! That's awesome! I don't think you're crazy at all. The zombie run sounds super fun! A nearby comiccon had a zombie ball that looked really fun. My husband likes to run too. I run, but I don't LOVE it yet. I just do it to keep working off the baby weight. I really like to hike.-Preferably outdoors, but I'll incline the treadmill and hike on that too


----------



## Abdulla6169

Prairie Mom said:


> You are quite the poet. I think I saw you post with @smarch that you draw a little too. The next time you draw or write some more poetry please tag me.


Here is a little poem I wrote:
I lost faith in humanity, years ago in fact 
When everyone lost their sanity, mine stayed intact
Ive come to realize, as the days went by
How some chose to live & some chose to die
Its all in a cycle, that I can clearly see
Its all in a cycle, how some are inevitably
Better
Smarter 
"More perfect" than us
But that doesn't mean you should give up
fall, crumble, and drop
You should live, believe, and see
How like a bird, you are free


----------



## Prairie Mom

smarch said:


> I'm an artist of many trades lol, I LOVE sculpture especially stone carving I believe I shared that picture once?, but I also draw (i'm taking a class now, I like charcoal!), I don't paint i'm only OK so I don't bother much, write poetry but not as much as I used to


I remember your sculpture!  I like charcoal drawing too. It's a totally different technique than graphite, but can be so pretty. I'll have to show some of my art some time, but I haven't taken any photos of the drawings. I think I may have one of my husband on this computer. I'd have to look for it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Prairie Mom said:


> A power walker beat you...ha ha ha! That's awesome! I don't think you're crazy at all. The zombie run sounds super fun! A nearby comiccon had a zombie ball that looked really fun. My husband likes to run too. I run, but I don't LOVE it yet. I just do it to keep working off the baby weight. I really like to hike.-Preferably outdoors, but I'll incline the treadmill and hike on that too
> View attachment 100498


Walking on the sand dunes is amazing... Especially in winter


----------



## Prairie Mom

AbdullaAli said:


> Here is a little poem I wrote:
> I lost faith in humanity, years ago in fact
> When everyone lost their sanity, mine stayed intact
> Ive come to realize, as the days went by
> How some chose to live & some chose to die
> Its all in a cycle, that I can clearly see
> Its all in a cycle, how some are inevitably
> Better
> Smarter
> "More perfect" than us
> But that doesn't mean you should give up
> fall, crumble, and drop
> You should live, believe, and see
> How like a bird, you are free


Abdulla that is TRULY beautiful! There is not a lot of poetry that gives me goosebumps. It struck home in a big way, because recently my husband's cousin chose to end his life. I will have to show him your poem. It really is beautiful.


----------



## Prairie Mom

AbdullaAli said:


> Walking on the sand dunes is amazing... Especially in winter


I have actually done that! YES! Look out Tortoise world: I AM AS COOL AS ABDULLA! I have photos of that somewhere in a photo album


----------



## Abdulla6169

Prairie Mom said:


> I have actually done that! YES! Look out Tortoise world: I AM AS COOL AS ABDULLA! I have photos of that somewhere in a photo album


I am not really that cool. I feel envious when I see people in cooler climates having fun outside with nice good weeds growing.... But I am happy and pleased with all the blessings I have. Chrissy, you are the one that is cool. You're an amazing person.


----------



## Prairie Mom

smarch said:


> I'm an artist of many trades lol, I LOVE sculpture especially stone carving I believe I shared that picture once?, but I also draw (i'm taking a class now, I like charcoal!), I don't paint i'm only OK so I don't bother much, write poetry but not as much as I used to



A-HA! I FOUND IT...
This is an ink drawing I did of my husband (before he had his beard and shorter hair obviously!)


Tag me if you ever decide to post some more of your art or poetry too, Smarch


----------



## Abdulla6169

Prairie Mom said:


> Abdulla that is TRULY beautiful! There is not a lot of poetry that give me goosebumps. It struck home in a big way, because recently my husband's cousin chose to end his life. I will have to show him your poem. It really is beautiful.


Thank you Chrissy. That means a lot to me. My poetry is nothing compared to some of the poems I have read. I'll translated a poem later and I'll tag you in it. I hope I remember, I hope I remember... I am forgetting lots of things lately.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Prairie Mom said:


> A-HA! I FOUND IT...
> This is an ink drawing I did of my husband (before he had his beard and shorter hair obviously!)
> View attachment 100502
> 
> Tag me if you ever decide to post some more of your art or poetry too, Smarch


Wow. just wow. That is just amazing!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

AbdullaAli said:


> I am not really that cool. I feel envious when I see people in cooler climates having fun outside with nice good weeds growing.... But I am happy and pleased with all the blessings I have. Chrissy, you are the one that is cool. You're an amazing person.


Abdulla, I was feeling a bit down today and you lifted my spirits so much! Thank you! I think you are pretty amazing too. You are very talented and thoughtful. Your kindness and thoughtfulness was exactly what I needed when I first wrote about my new-found tortoise and I have seen this same level of friendship and sensitivity in every interaction that I have seen you participate in on this forum. It is also evident in the loyalty of the friendships you have developed here. I hope you have a great day and feel the same uplift that you gave me


----------



## Prairie Mom

AbdullaAli said:


> Thank you Chrissy. That means a lot to me. My poetry is nothing compared to some of the poems I have read. I'll translated a poem later and I'll tag you in it. I hope I remember, I hope I remember... I am forgetting lots of things lately.


Yes. Please do remember


----------



## Abdulla6169

Prairie Mom said:


> Abdulla, I was feeling a bit down today and you lifted my spirits so much! Thank you! I think you are pretty amazing too. You are very talented and thoughtful. Your kindness and thoughtfulness was exactly what I needed when I first wrote about my new-found tortoise and I have seen this same level of friendship and sensitivity in every interaction that I have seen you participate in on this forum. It is also evident in the loyalty of the friendships you have developed here. I hope you have a great day and feel the same uplift that you gave me


You are welcome! And good night!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Prairie Mom said:


> Yes. Please do remember


I'll try not to forget... But I have a busy week this week


----------



## Prairie Mom

Bye guys! Thanks, Abdulla. I really have to run. I have a busy day still ahead of me Good luck with your zombie run @smarch !


----------



## puffy137

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm gearing up for a busy day and weekend ahead...
> -Just got back from picking up my preschooler and am taking a brief break from helping my son with his homeschool, before we all head out to pick up the rest of the Prairie Monkeys from elementary school.
> 
> -I ordered some seeds for the tortoise and a couple plants online for me I'm looking forward to trying out some Huckleberries in my cold shady northern garden.
> 
> -My Husband has a three day weekend, but is hiding in his office grading like a demon and working on the class that he is taking.
> 
> -This weekend my hubby hopes to finish Mavis's indoor winter enclosure (poor girl has been living in 3 large duck-taped Tupperware with aluminum on top. The new one will be much better, but still only temporary for just a winter or two. Last weekend, he built a small outdoor cat enclosure for our indoor cats.-I love that man! He loves his kids and is a dedicated animal lover too.
> 
> -Meanwhile, I'll continue to work on reading with the kids on the evenings this weekend and am hoping to teach my kindergartener to count to 100. We've been talking about it a bit, and she really wants to have her name on the board that lists all the kids names who can count to a hundred without help.
> 
> -Right now, I have a pot of broth boiling on the stove, which promises to be some delicious stew for Saturday. I'm thinking about Apple Crisp for desert--yum. It's a chilly Autumn weekend and we plan to eat that way
> 
> -I need to finish up my cooking and house cleaning by tonight, before the kids and I cuddle up on the couch for a movie night. (No idea what we're watching yet)
> -Tomorrow, I need to work on pulling out some of the long frozen and dead summer garden. I also need to harvest some broccoli and cauliflower that are ready.
> 
> -I also really need to put another coat of paint on the kids' playhouse that I started painting a couple weeks ago and haven't been able to get to.
> 
> -Sunday, teach my 7-9yr old Sunday school class, get ready for the weekend ahead and hopefully collapse with the hubby and a bowl of chocolate ice cream.
> CAN SHE DO IT!?!?!? ...uh...I think so...


 Thanks for that, you sound busy , happy ,& contented , long may it last. Best of Luck & good wishes


----------



## Abdulla6169

puff 137 said:


> Thanks for that, you sound busy , happy ,& contented , long may it last. Best of Luck & good wishes


Hello puff! Hope you are well


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello puff! Hope you are well


 Thanks Abdulla , just been watching the film 'The Butler' on OSN , do you have it ?


----------



## taza

Abdulla that was so beautiful, I have been going through some very rough times lately, I *will* remember this poem for some well needed inspiration.Thankyou
Sandy


----------



## Jacqui

Evening


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Evening


Yup.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yup.


Sorta


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Friday my TFO Friend. I'm headed to work.........But had to go get a cup coffee first.

You all have a great evening....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Happy Friday my TFO Friend. I'm headed to work.........But had to go get a cup coffee first.
> 
> You all have a great evening....


Thank you Steven. Hope your day goes well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hello???


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hi


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey buddy! How's it going?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

nothing much right now, but I'm excited for tomorrow going to another turtle rescue tomorrow. how about you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Veging in front of the tv.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

_verb_
informal
gerund or present participle: *vegging*

relax to the point of complete inertia. 
had to google


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LOL!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

post some pics of your sulcatas i don't think i have ever seen them


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If you've got an iPhone, PM me your email and I'll include you in my shared tortoise photo album.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Saturday I'll likely load a bunch more to it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

puff 137 said:


> Thanks Abdulla , just been watching the film 'The Butler' on OSN , do you have it ?


I have OSN, it's great


----------



## Abdulla6169

taza said:


> Abdulla that was so beautiful, I have been going through some very rough times lately, I *will* remember this poem for some well needed inspiration.Thankyou
> Sandy


You are welcome Taza!


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mornin'


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mornin'


Morning!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

At the time it didn't seem like it, but now I feel as if I stayed up too late.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

MORNING FRIENDS!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> At the time it didn't seem like it, but now I feel as if I stayed up too late.



A bit tired this morning?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just wanted to stay in bed. Normally, Karen doesn't work on Saturdays, today,however, she does. Maybe I'm just feeling her pain...


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> MORNING FRIENDS!


Morning! R/S/T  someone is excited today! 
(By the way, did you ever mention your name? Because I may have forgotten it...)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i dont think i have ever said my name, its Nick


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey Nick:

Where are you doing rescue today? Same place as last week?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> *Morning!*


Morning!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Hey Nick:
> 
> Where are you doing rescue today? Same place as last week?


yea I'm doing the ruscue again same place


----------



## JAYGEE

I had my Biology final exam today, and I wasn't prepared at all.  

I thought it was from 4pm-7pm today so I was going to study all day, but I looked online and it was from 11am-1 pm.

Good thing I have a 50/50 chance of passing [emoji31]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just added some 275 photos to my shared album. Holy crap!


----------



## tortdad

I just finished my last weekend shift at Home Depot, Woo hoo. I've got my weekends back. I let them convince me to continue working here closing a few nights a week (Monday-Friday) until thanksgiving. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Employee discounts on plywood?


----------



## JAYGEE

@Cowboy_Ken


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JAYGEE said:


> @Cowboy_Ken


10-4, copy that.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night everyone!


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Employee discounts on plywood?


 Nope. That was the first thing I asked. No discounts 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night everyone!


Good night friend.


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

College football is on!!!!!!


----------



## Elohi

My hibiscus has grown a ton since I planted it in may.


----------



## Jacqui

Love how short and stocky your hibiscus is.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just realized the first picture is the same plant! Did I mention College Football is on!?


----------



## Jacqui

Yep, makes me glad I don't have a TV.


----------



## tortdad

My mommy was in Hawaii a few weeks ago and she brought me back this photograph from a local artist. 





0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

Whoops.... This one, lol




0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

just got back from the turtle rescue, lol I'm covered in mud


----------



## mike taylor

I've been building a new enclosure for Dozer and Clay (sulcata-leopard ) . Holy crap I forgot how much work using a post hole digger is . I fill like someone kicked my butt . But on the other hand it may have been all the beers last night at the Buckcherry concert.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mike. I've got neighbors with post hole augers on the pto. They work sweet. 
Everyone should be watching the Duck game! I'm off! First and goal on the 8!


----------



## Elohi

Just got in from errands and dinner. We picked up some wine on the way home. Some cheap crap because there isn't a decent place to get wine on our route home.


----------



## Elohi

Oh and I'm soaking leopards. What are y'all up to?


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mike. I've got neighbors with post hole augers on the pto. They work sweet.
> Everyone should be watching the Duck game! I'm off! First and goal on the 8!


I was using a motorized post digger .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> What are y'all up to?


TOUCHDOWN DUCKS!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Elohi said:


> Oh and I'm soaking leopards. What are y'all up to?


Sitting outside enjoying a smoke and the cool air .


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> Just got in from errands and dinner. We picked up some wine on the way home. Some cheap crap because there isn't a decent place to get wine on our route home.



I imagine it won't be long before they build a Spec's thereabouts.


----------



## Elohi

jaizei said:


> I imagine it won't be long before they build a Spec's thereabouts.


There is a spec's but it was out of the way.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> TOUCHDOWN DUCKS!!!!


AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> Oh and I'm soaking leopards. What are y'all up to?


Just put the last of the torts to bed and relaxing here


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> AGAIN!!!!!


AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## Kerryann

rabbidbros10 said:


> View attachment 100454
> it's a labratortoise


this made me laugh


----------



## Kerryann

Happy saturday


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> AGAIN!!!!!


GO DUCKS!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> GO DUCKS!





The emojis didn't show, so I had to improvise....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

To be fair, Washington scored a touchdown so currently we're at Washington 13- Oregon Ducks 35…


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 100622
> 
> The emojis didn't show, so I had to improvise....


I wish the forum was iPhone emoji compatible.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> AGAIN!!!!!


AGAIN!!!!
13/42


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fine…


Washington scored again. 20-42


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Field goal is GOOD!!! Washington 20-Oregon Ducks 45!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And the Ducks win the game. 11 years in a row now. Poor Washington state.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And I killed chat…while watching a football game. Lol. I have skills!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Any chance y'all could check out my thread and give me some advice for traveling with Lou


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Where is it?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Found it Luke.


----------



## taza

Good Morning, Happy Sunday! First sunday I have had off in a long time, well hope the phone doesn't ring. Driving bus on a sunday is a eleven hour shift ruins the whole day.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Here's to nobody needing a busdriver today.


----------



## Abdulla6169

taza said:


> Good Morning, Happy Sunday! First sunday I have had off in a long time, well hope the phone doesn't ring. Driving bus on a sunday is a eleven hour shift ruins the whole day.


Morning!  I hope you don't drive that bus today.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I was using a motorized post digger .



I like those for the ease and speed, but think you end up with too much of the dirt missing, unless your filing in with cement or something.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Whoops.... This one, lol
> View attachment 100601



I like that one!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> just got back from the turtle rescue, lol I'm covered in mud



Other then the mud, how did it go?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Other then the mud, how did it go?


i decided to jump into the water and caught 5o turtles, total turtles caught for the day was i think 62


----------



## Jacqui

All RES?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

yea i think. but i almost caught a 2 foot long soft shell!!!!!! my net was to small


----------



## Jacqui

So far how many have been caught and what types?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i think around 100 where caught. all mostly sliders and i think there may have been some painted


----------



## Elohi

Good morning. How are you all this morning? 
I believe bacon and coffee are in order.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're out of bacon…. : ( I had a PB&J for breakfast. Well, that and way strong coffee. 
I'm doing pretty good. Did I mention that the Ducks won last night?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We're out of bacon…. : ( I had a PB&J for breakfast. Well, that and way strong coffee.
> I'm doing pretty good. Did I mention that the Ducks won last night?



Out of bacon? Ohhh nooo!! Not on Sunday! 
I did catch that the ducks won. Hehehe


----------



## mike taylor

Winner winner no bacon for you! Haha No bacon for me I have to go help my son fix his a/c in his house . The wife is still sleeping at 11:00 am . It's ok she had a late night .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Completely off topic: check out the eBay listing I just posted on reposted adds. Good deal.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Completely off topic: check out the eBay listing I just posted on reposted adds. Good deal.


You like them lamps Ken? I find them to hot for closed chambers . Maybe good for a basking spot out in my shed . Maybe I will buy one .


----------



## Prairie Mom

mike taylor said:


> I've been building a new enclosure for Dozer and Clay (sulcata-leopard ) . Holy crap I forgot how much work using a post hole digger is . I fill like someone kicked my butt . But on the other hand it may have been all the beers last night at the Buckcherry concert.


Buckcherry concert!! I didn't even realize those guys were still around! I've actually MET THEM. They opened for a different band that I liked (I can't remember which one right now). Anyway, the members of Buckcherry thought my friends and I were trying to ...um...make friends with them , but ACTUALLY-they were just blocking our access to the LADIES' RESTROOM! Ha ha ha....I remember it very well.


----------



## Prairie Mom

My husband and I were taking a few minutes and looking at enclosures to getting some ideas about how members are doing their electrical. He says that he'll join the forum! woo hoo! I'll let you guys know when he does


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> You like them lamps Ken? I find them to hot for closed chambers . Maybe good for a basking spot out in my shed . Maybe I will buy one .


The 100 watt ones do me great.


----------



## Elohi

Can they win another one???


----------



## Jacqui

I think they can.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> I think they can.


Too bad I can't watch it!! We got rid of DirectTv. We have amazon FireTv and just catching the game isn't an option.


----------



## Elohi

So I stalk NFL.com and the cowboys fb page during games lol.


----------



## Kerryann

I fell down the stairs this morning. It really was awful. It didn't hurt so much at the moment. It was more terrifying than anything. Also it didn't help that i was running down to feed the dogs and my feet were obviously moving faster than my brain. To add insult to injury, my bottom end is bruised, I skid down probably six or sevens stairs on my butt, legs, and back so I have rug burns on all of those areas. Also it hurts to sit. I still managed to clean the house though.


----------



## Elohi

COWBOYS WIN!!


----------



## Elohi

Kerryann said:


> I fell down the stairs this morning. It really was awful. It didn't hurt so much at the moment. It was more terrifying than anything. Also it didn't help that i was running down to feed the dogs and my feet were obviously moving faster than my brain. To add insult to injury, my bottom end is bruised, I skid down probably six or sevens stairs on my butt, legs, and back so I have rug burns on all of those areas. Also it hurts to sit. I still managed to clean the house though.


OMG OUCH!!!
I'm glad you weren't seriously injured!
That's probably going to really hurt I a day or so. Eek!
I actually fell down the stairs today too but only two steps and I slid on a foot. It hurt my foot a little but mostly just scared the **** out of me and made me swear like a sailor.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I fell down the stairs this morning. It really was awful. It didn't hurt so much at the moment. It was more terrifying than anything. Also it didn't help that i was running down to feed the dogs and my feet were obviously moving faster than my brain. To add insult to injury, my bottom end is bruised, I skid down probably six or sevens stairs on my butt, legs, and back so I have rug burns on all of those areas. Also it hurts to sit. I still managed to clean the house though.



Congrats on not letting a sore butt get ya down. lol


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> OMG OUCH!!!
> I'm glad you weren't seriously injured!
> That's probably going to really hurt I a day or so. Eek!
> I actually fell down the stairs today too but only two steps and I slid on a foot. It hurt my foot a little but mostly just scared the **** out of me and made me swear like a sailor.


I sat there and looked around like freaked out and unsure happened. As I sit and relax I do feel more sore than I did all day when I was busy. It really does scare the crud out of you doesn't it.


----------



## Jacqui

It's not the fall, it's thoughts of the sudden stop at the end and what damage might be done.


----------



## Elohi

Kerryann said:


> I sat there and looked around like freaked out and unsure happened. As I sit and relax I do feel more sore than I did all day when I was busy. It really does scare the crud out of you doesn't it.


Sliding down on your feet isn't quite like it is in your dreams. LOLOLOL


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> Sliding down on your feet isn't quite like it in in your dreams. LOLOLOL


It wasn't like when i used to take cardboard and ride down the stairs when I was a kid too. I don't remember getting rug burns on my bottom back then either.


----------



## bouaboua

My dinner last night......With few friend of mine..


----------



## Elohi

I cut open a small pumpkin and pulled half the seeds and guts out. I threw them in the ninja and blended them until they were smaller bits. Do I just toss some in with the leopards food tomorrow? I also plan to grate a little of the pumpkin on their food tomorrow.


----------



## Elohi

Tortoise love starts young.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning Everyone!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Everyone!


How are you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How are you?


Good... How are you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm ok. I beat the tar out of my body today! Appreciate being young, my friend. I still push myself, but now I pay for it later.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm the kid that disparity needs a hair cut


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm the kid that disparity needs a hair cut
> 
> View attachment 100725


With mud up to your knees? LOL!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's one way to wash the mud off.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

https://www.facebook.com/groups/OGTurtles/?fref=nf
facebook turtle rescue


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well I don't do The Facebook. I'm not responsible enough!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

there was a 2 foot soft shell that was bigger then the net next to me, couldn't catch it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's pretty cool. You are fortunate that you are able to take advantage of opportunities like this. Thank your folks for me. I wouldn't be the tortoise rancher that I am if not for one fantastic woman, my mom !


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


> My dinner last night......With few friend of mine..
> 
> View attachment 100711
> View attachment 100712
> View attachment 100713
> View attachment 100714
> View attachment 100715


All them people look oriental. Are you oriental Steven? Haha just kidding!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

How's it going Mike?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So that is all it takes to kill chat? Bunch of lightweights!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## LoutheRussian

What is this I see about turtle hunting? What did I miss in my absence 


Luke&Lou


----------



## tortdad

LoutheRussian said:


> What is this I see about turtle hunting? What did I miss in my absence
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou




It's a game we play with new TX residents. Here Lou, come here boy! 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

Morning folks. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Morning Kevin


----------



## taza

Good morning


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> My dinner last night......With few friend of mine..
> 
> View attachment 100711
> View attachment 100712
> View attachment 100713
> View attachment 100714
> View attachment 100715


Is that beer?


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning. I am so freaking sore this morning.


----------



## tortdad

bouaboua said:


> My dinner last night......With few friend of mine


 How much longer before you get to come home? 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Elohi

Good morning y'all!


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> All them people look oriental. Are you oriental Steven? Haha just kidding!


As I checked last time....I'm.


----------



## bouaboua

This Thursday. WOOHOO! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> Is that beer?



Yes!! ! Drift Beer! ! ! ! ! Very Light as water...........


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm the kid that disparity needs a hair cut
> 
> View attachment 100725



And had the muddy feet you were telling us about.


----------



## Jacqui

Steven, what was the food?


----------



## Elohi

If my littlest child would just stop making a mess of the room in trying to rearrange and organize/clean up, that'd be great. :0/


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> If my littlest child would just stop making a mess of the room in trying to rearrange and organize/clean up, that'd be great. :0/




Hahaha, good luck with that. I have 2 little tornados at home so I know how you're feeling right now. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> Hahaha, good luck with that. I have 2 little tornados at home so I know how you're feeling right now.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Her playroom used to be downstairs in the main living room but I've been slowly transitioning her stuff upstairs and finally yesterday we moved the big couch downstairs and the last of her crap (toys) upstairs. Well in moving furniture and toys upstairs we made a huge mess. I'm trying hard to make all this **** fit in the family/game room upstairs but she is like a little hurricane...as if it wasn't gnarly enough up here. -sigh-


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> If my littlest child would just stop making a mess of the room in trying to rearrange and organize/clean up, that'd be great. :0/


Kids make everything look/sound cute! Even though kids tire us, they are still the sweetest things.  Hope your done cleaning soon!


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> Kids make everything look/sound cute! Even though kids tire us, they are still the sweetest things.  Hope your done cleaning soon!



My 13 yr old sure isn't being cute lately. He's heavily opinionated and turning into a mouthy smart ***. I sure hope I can tap into the everlasting patience of the universe because I need it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> My 13 yr old sure isn't being cute lately. He's heavily opinionated and turning into a mouthy smart ***. I sure hope I can tap into the everlasting patience of the universe because I need it.


Kids are tiring. I hope he's nicer soon. All kids are like that sometimes...


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> Kids are tiring. I hope he's nicer soon. All kids are like that sometimes...



He's mimicking his peers. He's got Asperger Syndrome so when he does mimick, it's overkill. I told him this morning to save it for school, it doesn't work well at home to have a smart *** comment for everything that is said and done at home.


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> My 13 yr old sure isn't being cute lately. He's heavily opinionated and turning into a mouthy smart ***. I sure hope I can tap into the everlasting patience of the universe because I need it.



Awe... Teenagers. I love and hate them all rolled up in one emotion 

I'm halfway done with that though. My older twins are 20 years old now. My daughter is 16 and my son is 12 (his attitude is just starting). I still have a 4 year old and a 2 year old so not out of the woods yet. My baby boy turns 2 on Nov 1st... Can't wait for his party so I can spoil h
With cake and ice cream all day long 



0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

This guy made me laugh this morning. I'm at the hospital for my moms surgery and this guy sits next to me. He got all dressed up this morning and something in is brain say "I know, let's finish off this suit and tie with socks and sandals" lol, how did this guys wife let him leave the house like this?




0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Elohi

I've come to the conclusion my toddler has far too much ****.


----------



## Elohi

Her play house is going to mysteriously disappear. And her slide is going outside.


----------



## Jacqui

How is your Mom's surgery going?


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Her playroom used to be downstairs in the main living room but I've been slowly transitioning her stuff upstairs and finally yesterday we moved the big couch downstairs and the last of her crap (toys) upstairs. Well in moving furniture and toys upstairs we made a huge mess. I'm trying hard to make all this **** fit in the family/game room upstairs but she is like a little hurricane...as if it wasn't gnarly enough up here. -sigh-



Someday your going to be wishing for these days again.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> How is your Mom's surgery going?



It went well. She needs another round before they are done. It should be in a week or two. They want her to heal up before they schedule the next one 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Elohi

We have a big enough house that it *should* all fit fine but my kids are spoiled and have too much stuff. I'm glad not to have a full on preschool for a living room downstairs though. It was only down there because when we moved in, she was really little and there was no doing chores downstairs (laundry and cleaning the kitchen) while she was upstairs. She was way to attached to me. So we moved all her stuff downstairs and turned the main living room into her playroom and had out furniture delivered upstairs. Now we've finally switched. It's been a slow transition.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> It went well. She needs another round before they are done. It should be in a week or two. They want her to heal up before they schedule the next one



That's great news and must be a relief to you. I hope the next round goes just as well.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> That's great news and must be a relief to you. I hope the next round goes just as well.




Thanks. I'm listening to her snore right now  


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Elohi

All this is now upstairs in smaller room, plus more. 





That room is now this room, as of yesterday. Now I need to decorate. 
I forsee a lot of tortoise and mineral crystal decor in my future. Hehehe


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That tunnel thing, we've got one setup for our cats! It goes to a tent with a cat bed inside. Lol. 
We're expected to get about 4" of rain this week. Happy for the rain, but sad for the sun going away for the fall/winter.


----------



## Elohi

Thinking (or dreaming) of putting this



On this wall.


----------



## Elohi

Of course I've also dreamed of putting beautiful enclosures on that wall. But since I picked large species or torts, that won't fly. Lol


----------



## Elohi

Send your rain my way, Cowboy.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Thinking (or dreaming) of putting this
> View attachment 100749
> 
> 
> On this wall.
> View attachment 100747


That Bookcase looks perfect  I don't know anything about architecture... But that sure is one amazing bookshelf! 


#Book_Worm


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> He's mimicking his peers. He's got Asperger Syndrome so when he does mimick, it's overkill. I told him this morning to save it for school, it doesn't work well at home to have a smart *** comment for everything that is said and done at home.


13 right at that age where it starts, and its pretty much there until the 18-21 range. My sister is 17 and the moodiest child ever and its awful, all she does at this point is glare and yell, I have to share a room with her and she genuinely scares me, I've considered numerous times of setting up a cot in my little study corner of the basement and taking up Nank as my roommate. Thankfully my brother who's 15 has yet to hit this phase, we actually get along really well, he's quite mature. I don't know any experience with Asperger but I know that can be quite tricky especially with the already scary teenage years.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Send your rain my way, Cowboy.


Over the next 4 months, we'll likely get about 36" of rain.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Of course I've also dreamed of putting beautiful enclosures on that wall. But since I picked large species or torts, that won't fly. Lol


 Seems like the perfect excuse to get a few smaller tort species  I do like the bookcase though that would be beautiful too!


----------



## Elohi

I have two rooms I can tortify. The room my babies are currently in, or the media room upstairs. The only drawback to the media room is it's upstairs and at the end of the hall so it's the furtherst point in the house which would be a royal pain when totaling water, dirty saucers, wash buckets and all that jazz.


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> Seems like the perfect excuse to get a few smaller tort species  I do like the bookcase though that would be beautiful too!


If I had it my way, I'd have some hermans or maybe some pancakes. I don't know what I will do when all my babies are outside 100% of the time. :0/


----------



## Elohi

My Russian is going to go outside full time when her enclosure is ready. Do y'all think she'd be ok out in fall and winter too, to brumate on her own? Or bring her in like I've done this year, and keep her up?


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> My Russian is going to go outside full time when her enclosure is ready. Do y'all think she'd be ok out in fall and winter too, to brumate on her own? Or bring her in like I've done this year, and keep her up?


 Well I personally don't hibernate my Russian, but that's my choice, if I were to hibernate I'd be bringing inside to the fridge to get it all controlled and under my close supervision, not jst to make sure its under close supervision, but because we also get very weird winters up here with tons of snow then a random warm/melt period, the fluctuations would probably end up a very bad situation for my lil guy.


----------



## Elohi

Our weather is probably not brumation compatible. It doesn't snow or ice. We get random freeze advisories overnight or early morning but we have extremely mild winters and some days it's downright hot. I'll probably just do what I'm doing now. She just mostly sleep in her half covered Rubbermaid. I had thought about building her a huge table for winters but in learning so far this fall that she just wants to sleep, nibble her food, and sleep some more. I've got a MVB in there for her, set on 14 hrs a day. Still, she just wants to mostly snooze.


----------



## Elohi

When I put her outside she eats quite a bit and then dogs down for a nap. 
It almost looks like she's nesting. She digs a spot in the corner, then puts her butt down in it and looks like she's keeping watch on the place. Hahaha


----------



## Elohi

Oh!!! I forgot I had a dream that the Leo hatched and was lopsided. LOL


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> Oh!!! I forgot I had a dream that the Leo hatched and was lopsided. LOL


Oh and it wasn't spotted not did it have the dark lined scutes like a leopard so I was majorly confused and wasn't sure of it's species.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Our weather is probably not brumation compatible. It doesn't snow or ice. We get random freeze advisories overnight or early morning but we have extremely mild winters and some days it's downright hot. I'll probably just do what I'm doing now. She just mostly sleep in her half covered Rubbermaid. I had thought about building her a huge table for winters but in learning so far this fall that she just wants to sleep, nibble her food, and sleep some more. I've got a MVB in there for her, set on 14 hrs a day. Still, she just wants to mostly snooze.


 It sounds like its working for her so I'd say keep going with it. My guy doesn't even seem to realize its winter, its funny he doesn't slow at all.


----------



## Elohi

I'm getting all kinds of notification from TFO but nothing new is appearing.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I'm getting all kinds of notification from TFO but nothing new is appearing.


Happens to me all the time... Once I got more than 10 notifications for the same reply in less than 4 min. I got many after that too. It just happens on the iPhone (or the app, not sure yet ).


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Oh and it wasn't spotted not did it have the dark lined scutes like a leopard so I was majorly confused and wasn't sure of it's species.


I think that's any stress related to your eggs being released. I get similar things after exams, usually multiple nightmares about failing an exam during the summer.... That's the only explanation I found reasonable (for me anyways)


----------



## mike taylor

I havent moved all day .watching tv all day long .


----------



## momtobe

Hi everyone


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> I havent moved all day .watching tv all day long .


For me, that and phone calls. Now I'm off to the big city, (pop. 2700).


----------



## puffy137

mike taylor said:


> I havent moved all day .watching tv all day long .[ Be careful Mike or you might start ' pyramiding ' lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

momtobe said:


> Hi everyone


Welcome. Glad to see you found us “cool kids"!!! LOL


----------



## puffy137

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Welcome. Glad to see you found us “cool kids"!!! LOL


BTW Ken , how come the 'wonderful wife' comes 6th ???


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> My Russian is going to go outside full time when her enclosure is ready. Do y'all think she'd be ok out in fall and winter too, to brumate on her own? Or bring her in like I've done this year, and keep her up?



How cold do your winters get? I did must be three years ago now, allow one of my females to stay outside all year and she was fine... but that's in Nebraska.


----------



## Jacqui

momtobe said:


> Hi everyone



*waves* HI!!


----------



## momtobe

How is everyone?


----------



## Jacqui

I am good. Finally starting to get back in to doing chores after taking time off while my husband was home. His visits just seem to completely drain all my energy.

How's things in your part of the world?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui, everytime I read about you and Jeff meeting up as he passes through town, Dale Watson's song, “Exit 109" runs in my head. Just had to share…


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui, everytime I read about you and Jeff meeting up as he passes through town, Dale Watson's song, “Exit 109" runs in my head. Just had to share…



I don't know that one.


----------



## momtobe

I'm kind of worn out and stomach pains are not helping but I'm doing okay


----------



## Jacqui

Stomach pains are never much fun, hope they leave soon.


----------



## momtobe

It's just Braxton hicks, they suck. :/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

momtobe said:


> It's just Braxton hicks, they suck. :/


Here till I hit the google machine, I thought you were saying Dale Watson was a Braxton hick.


----------



## Elohi

Play room transfer complete. OMG I'm exhausted. lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

puff 137 said:


> BTW Ken , how come the 'wonderful wife' comes 6th ???


Great! Thanks puff 137! Now I've got some explaining to do! Good thing I'm making dinner for us tonight…


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Great! Thanks puff 137! Now I've got some explaining to do! Good thing I'm making dinner for us tonight…



And right atop a pile of fish no less


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


> And right atop a pile of fish no less



Excuse me, a HUGE pile of fish


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> Excuse me, a HUGE pile of fish


In my defense, the HUGE pile of fish are, after all, Karen's.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yvonne G

momtobe said:


> It's just Braxton hicks, they suck. :/



Oh, wow...you really ARE a mom to be!! When is the baby due? And what can we call you?


----------



## momtobe

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here till I hit the google machine, I thought you were saying Dale Watson was a Braxton hick.



Haha, no, I'm pregnant and been having braxton hicks contractions all days. Dale Watson has some good songs.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Are y'all aware I'm a bit of a Ducks fan?


----------



## Jacqui

The playroom looks nice, but that turtle is awesome!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Are y'all aware I'm a bit of a Ducks fan?



Yes, but we don't hold it against you.


----------



## Jacqui

momtobe said:


> It's just Braxton hicks, they suck. :/



When are you due?


----------



## momtobe

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, wow...you really ARE a mom to be!! When is the baby due? And what can we call you?



My name is Courtney. I'm due in December unless the baby comes early.


----------



## Yvonne G

I had three pregnancies and thank goodness, I never had false labor. You must be very uncomfortable. Do you have a preference in what sex the baby is?


----------



## Jacqui

Do you know the sex? I know it seems most folks know ahead these days.


----------



## momtobe

I'm still young and this is my first child so I don't know what all to expect. When I found out I was pregnant, I didn't care what it was since it's my first, I just wanted a healthy baby, but it's a little girl


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> All this is now upstairs in smaller room, plus more.
> View attachment 100742
> 
> View attachment 100743
> 
> 
> That room is now this room, as of yesterday. Now I need to decorate.
> I forsee a lot of tortoise and mineral crystal decor in my future. Hehehe
> View attachment 100744
> View attachment 100745



I put my gifted tortoise stuff in my living room also.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Are y'all aware I'm a bit of a Ducks fan?
> View attachment 100771


TCU has a tortoise for a mascot.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

TCU horned frogs


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> TCU horned frogs


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Or…


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Steven, what was the food?


Pork ribs in a stone wok. and grilled whole fish then cook in some very hot sauce. Good with cold beer.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> TCU horned frogs


Who has the tarapin then?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Do you know the sex? I know it seems most folks know ahead these days.


I had to reread this over and over...


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Or…
> View attachment 100776


You can see my mistake..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> You can see my mistake..


And last I checked, there are horny toads. Not frogs. But yes, some college team has a terrapin as a mascot.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maybe Louisiana terrapins?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Maybe Louisiana terrapins?


Google machine says, “Maryland Terrapins"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That killed chat?


----------



## momtobe

I'm still around (off and on). I can't sleep :/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I keep nodding off.


----------



## Elohi

I went to bed an hour ago but I remembered laundry and then my son was up and was making a bunch of racket. I'm wide awake now :0/


----------



## momtobe

I fell asleep earlier, but now I can't sleep. Still in a little pain.


----------



## sageharmon

Hola guys


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I fell asleep watching sitcoms with Karen. Now I'm awake till I hit the bed. I never have issues falling asleep. I visualize to set my brain in the mood.


----------



## Elohi

I'm back In bed and getting drowsy. Catch you all on the flip side. Peace


----------



## taza

Wish I could sleep I had the alarm set for 3:30 but got woken up by the people upstairs at 1:30am laid there till 2:15am then said **** it and got up. Why do people need to walk around so much with boots on. Two nights in a row now!


----------



## taza

Oh and of course now that I'am awake they are sleeping!!! Not a great way to start a day of driving a bus around for ten hours.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning tort peeps


----------



## tortdad

Morning 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## juli11

Good afternoon


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. This is what I've got to look forward to…


----------



## tortdad

Yucky 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Getting gas for the generator today, and getting things set up in the event of a power outage. Luke of LukeandLou is over on the coast. They'll be getting slammed.


----------



## Jacqui

juli11 said:


> Good afternoon



Good afternoon backatcha! How has your day gone so far?


----------



## Jacqui

For those of you for whom it's still morning.... Good morning!!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Google machine says, “Maryland Terrapins"



An answer I actually knew.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I had to reread this over and over...



It's good to make one use their brain cells. lol


----------



## Yvonne G

juli11 said:


> Good afternoon



*Julian!!!!* You never join us on Chat! Good to see you here. Afternoon, huh? It's only 7:30a here. I'm just getting started.


----------



## Yvonne G

Today I received an email from a guy wanting to know if I take in volunteers. I generally tell these people no, because my rescue is sort of a one man operation, but I answered him back that if he wanted to come clean out my pond filters and maybe help me build Dudley a new shed, to give me a call.

A lot of folks who call up to offer their volunteer services really want to do something glamorous. When I tell them they can clean pens and pick up poop, they usually don't re-reply. What exactly do they think they'll get to do if it's not cleaning pens?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne, I think most figure it'll be fun to play with the tortoises and turtles. Then when they discover the reality, well that kinda stops them in there tracks. Karen gets the same thing at the clinic with folks thinking they'll get to play with puppies and kittens. Cleaning the kennels, cleaning blood and other animal discharge in large animal, and possibly assisting with euthanasia, all makes many turn and run!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all. This is what I've got to look forward to…
> View attachment 100833


Morning, or whenever you are. It would be nice for it to rain and rain when it is 100 degrees out. Our weather is slowly improving. Slowly improving... Hope you, Karen, and the torts stay safe


----------



## juli11

Yvonne G said:


> *Julian!!!!* You never join us on Chat! Good to see you here. Afternoon, huh? It's only 7:30a here. I'm just getting started.




For sure ;-D but this chat is to fast for me I haven't got the time to come only for every post.
Yes I have now 17.42 I'm eating some graps doing some homework and waiting for food ;-)


----------



## juli11

Jacqui said:


> Good afternoon backatcha! How has your day gone so far?



Yes really good. My school wasn't so long today I met a girl which I met 2 weeks ago at a party so I was really happy to see her again. And yours?


----------



## tortdad

So which one of you is going to volunteer to come clean out my tortoise pens? I vote R/S/T come do it 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## mike taylor

Clean the pooo yourself!


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


> As I checked last time....I'm.


Haha I know your Asian . I picture a white dude when I see your name . I was thinking it would be funny to say hey I didn't know you were asian . Well maybe not . Don't get mad Im kidding with you . When are you coming state side?


----------



## Jacqui

juli11 said:


> Yes really good. My school wasn't so long today I met a girl which I met 2 weeks ago at a party so I was really happy to see her again. And yours?



Do I smell romance in the air?

My day is going well, just going too fast. So much I want to do and so few days before cold weather comes back (and most likely sticks around  )


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I know what you mean, Jacqui. I've got so much I need to get done, like today, and time seems to be jetting on by! Everyone in my little valley is burning their debris piles right now. The air smells wonderful but now it's just one more thing to get going before the storm hits for me.


----------



## juli11

Jacqui said:


> Do I smell romance in the air?
> 
> My day is going well, just going too fast. So much I want to do and so few days before cold weather comes back (and most likely sticks around  )



I hope we'll see :-D 
Yes I know this problem. The days are to short. But I'm happy that its going to be colder I'm not a friend of the hot summer. I only get headache and sunburn :-D


----------



## Elohi

Poo. Laying in ER waiting to find out what my heart is doing.


----------



## Brandi1

I'm new here. Just saying hi to everyone.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Brandi and welcome to 'Chat'!!! This is the thread where we get to know you. Glad you could join us.


----------



## Brandi1

Thank you. I heard this forum is a good one to get information and all the people are helpful and friendly so thought i'd check it out.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Steven, what was the food?


Pork ribs in a stone wok. and grilled whole fish then cook in some very hot sauce. Good with cold beer.


mike taylor said:


> Haha I know your Asian . I picture a white dude when I see your name . I was thinking it would be funny to say hey I didn't know you were asian . Well maybe not . Don't get mad Im kidding with you . When are you coming state side?



I'm coming home this Thursday. I can't wait.


----------



## Elohi

I'm home. I'm fine.


----------



## Brandi1

Elohi said:


> I'm home. I'm fine.



Happy to hear you're fine.


----------



## mike taylor

cool I bet the wife is missing you .


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Poo. Laying in ER waiting to find out what my heart is doing.



 This does not sound like a good way to spend the day.


----------



## Jacqui

Brandi1 said:


> I'm new here. Just saying hi to everyone.



Hi!! *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'm coming home this Thursday. I can't wait.



I hope your time passes as quickly as my time is (or atleast feels like it is).


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I'm home. I'm fine.



You'd better be fine or we will... we will... hmmm do something...


----------



## Brandi1

Jacqui said:


> Hi!! *waves*



How are you?


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> This does not sound like a good way to spend the day.


It was pretty rotten. And at first, very scary. And now I've added another arrhythmia to my list. This one alone is benign, but things are really starting to look less than stellar. How many "non-life threatening" arrhythmia's can a person have before it's an issue? Some of my arrhythmia's aren't quite "benign" since they've caused me to lose consciousness. Thankfully "near syncope" is much more frequent than actual syncope but this squirrelly erratic heart business is getting oooohhhh soooo old. 
Come on open enrollment. Moni needs insurance!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A general reminder to all my friends here that don't drink cows MILK. You know who you are you drinkers of almond JUICE, soy JUICE, and the like, make sure you supplement your vitamin D in your diet. Like our tortoises, many of us don't get the needed amount of time in the sun, so take care of this. 
This has been a public service announcement from The Amazing Cowboy Ken. Always thinking of my friends.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And to Brandi1, welcome to the thread where the cool kids hang out! What kind/s of tortoise/turtle do you have? And how about other critters? Keep in mind, if you don't post pictures of your critters when you tell us about them, it's likely we'll holler at ya to do it in a friendly kinda way.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A general reminder to all my friends here that don't drink cows MILK. You know who you are you drinkers of almond JUICE, soy JUICE, and the like, make sure you supplement your vitamin D in your diet. Like our tortoises, many of us don't get the needed amount of time in the sun, so take care of this.
> This has been a public service announcement from The Amazing Cowboy Ken. Always thinking of my friends.


Excellent reminder!
Have to make sure it's the right vitamin D as well. Vitamin d3 is much more bioavailable than the many of the D's added to milk, including the moo'ing variety.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've said it before and I'll say it again, there are NO teats on almonds or soy beans, least none I've ever seen. If there were, I'd…ok I'm stopping now.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, guys if you like this humidifier let me know . It will fit in most closed chamber enclosures . 120 volt cool air mist . Can get them just hit me up .


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, there are NO teats on almonds or soy beans, least none I've ever seen. If there were, I'd…ok I'm stopping now.



I don't really drink ANY milk but we do buy coconut milk. We avoid soy like the plague...soy is just not healthy.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm with you Ken . What happen to real meat and milk . All of these weird processed foods can't be healthy .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I don't really drink ANY milk but we do buy coconut milk. We avoid soy like the plague...soy is just not healthy.


Coconut JUICE. Glad you're ok.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Hey, guys if you like this humidifier let me know . It will fit in most closed chamber enclosures . 120 volt cool air mist . Can get them just hit me up .


What do they run Mike?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## mike taylor

Coconut juice nasty!


----------



## Elohi

Which is better??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No idea. I've got a few siting around.


----------



## Elohi

I just wasn't sure if the aluminum was better or the black painted outside/white inside.


----------



## mike taylor

I use zilla because they are the same, but zilla is nicer.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mike I pm you. Gosh.


----------



## mike taylor

Answered you . Gosh


----------



## mike taylor

Ken let me know if its to much . I can see what the Doctor buys them for and see if she can get a better price . They just started selling them today .. She took the demo home to me . Such a good wife .


----------



## Blakem

Awesome video on developmental disorders. As being a future special education teacher and one with ADHD ,I find this video to be so important. Looking at brain function, along with characteristics of the disability, could change a child with any disability educationally, socially, and in their future dramatically. I've had many people ask me "what's their purpose?"(Usually referring to those that are severely handicapped). I believe that we all have a purpose and the ability to DO, we just have to find what works and what doesn't. It's not always going to be seen, but can be felt and heard. 

I would be very interested to hear how special education is treated/dealt with outside the UNITED States. 

anyways, that's my schpill. Here's the video. It's 7.5 minutes long. 

http://www.ted.com/talks/aditi_shankardass_a_second_opinion_on_learning_disorders.html


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Ken let me know if its to much . I can see what the Doctor buys them for and see if she can get a better price . They just started selling them today .. She took the demo home to me . Such a good wife .


And answered. I think it's a fair price.


----------



## Blakem

Elohi said:


> Which is better??
> View attachment 100887
> 
> View attachment 100888


I prefer the black one. I have both right now. The aluminum is a lot more fragile. Not that you're going to be throwing it around. My aluminum one also unscrew s from the socket somehow. It's a different brand as well. They both have a ceramic socket, which is perfect!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey everyone. You've seen the pictures, now is your chance to get one yourself. I know this is the wrong place for this, I just wanted my buddies here to have a crack at getting one of Makita's babies before I put the add up. Same deal in either place, $50 per plus real shipping charges. Send me a PM and I'll send you pictures of the two still for sale. Let me know, I'm running the add tomorrow for the forum at large.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tortdad said:


> It's a game we play with new TX residents. Here Lou, come here boy!
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Wait what? Lol


Luke&Lou


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A general reminder to all my friends here that don't drink cows MILK. You know who you are you drinkers of almond JUICE, soy JUICE, and the like, make sure you supplement your vitamin D in your diet. Like our tortoises, many of us don't get the needed amount of time in the sun, so take care of this.
> This has been a public service announcement from The Amazing Cowboy Ken. Always thinking of my friends.


Does camel milk have D3? I prefer fresh camel milk with honey...


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Are y'all aware I'm a bit of a Ducks fan?
> View attachment 100771


 Nope, Buckeyes all the way!!! Although this picture does invalidate my argument some...


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I don't really drink ANY milk but we do buy coconut milk. We avoid soy like the plague...soy is just not healthy.


 I don't avoid or not avoid soy, I know it is supposedly bad and people have a lot of discomfort from it and bodies having a hard time digesting, ut I have a protein shake mix (that's actually passable as drinkable) that's made with soy proteins and I've never had discomfort, but I don't go and look for soy over other options on purpose. I'm not a milk person really, unless it has nesquick in it or is ice cream!


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> Does camel milk have D3? I prefer fresh camel milk with honey...



I have heard camels milk has some amazing qualities, especially since it's usually consumed in smaller quantities than cows milk, unpasteurized, non-homogenized. 

Honestly I think cows milk is a gross processed food. A couple of years ago I had raw cows milk for the first time and I was pleasantly surprised by the differences. It was pleasant, where as, I've never been able to drink cows milk from the store. The smell and taste is unbearable to me.


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> I'm with you Ken . What happen to real meat and milk . All of these weird processed foods can't be healthy .


 It depends on the processed food, if I went Vegetarian first off it wouldn't be because it was once living, that ok with me, its because of how animals are treated in the food industry, in a few years I'd like to start hunting in season and that would be my source of meat, and beans are protein, I don't like the idea of all those processed replacements. One of the big arguments I have is all the meat industry meats because the animals are confined and fed bad to make them bigger (and GMOs, antibiotic and all that stuff) isn't really healthy or natural either to me. 
I'm all for the natural living, I want to keep a few chickens in the future for eggs and eventually in the end dinner, bury the bones and start again. I just feel like industrialization and consumerism has gone too far.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I have heard camels milk has some amazing qualities, especially since it's usually consumed in smaller quantities than cows milk, unpasteurized, non-homogenized.
> 
> Honestly I think cows milk is a gross processed food. A couple of years ago I had raw cows milk for the first time and I was pleasantly surprised by the differences. It was pleasant, where as, I've never been able to drink cows milk from the store. The smell and taste is unbearable to me.


 We have cows, they're not dairy cows, but when the cows have babies you sometimes have to milk them to put it in a bottle for the baby, so when I was younger and still working on the farm, I've milked a cow (i'm quite bad at it) and had udder fresh milk, it IS way better than store milk, but I always worry about microorganisms from not all the processing to actually drink any.


----------



## Sh3wulf

Does anyone on here suffer from migraines? I ask because mine are so bad I have between 30-40 needles injected every week for nerve blocking. I'm curious if anyone has had a personal experience with deadening the nerves with Botox? The stuff terrifies me, but considering doing all these needles for the rest of my life every week also makes me ill.


----------



## smarch

Sh3wulf said:


> Does anyone on here suffer from migraines? I ask because mine are so bad I have between 30-40 needles injected every week for nerve blocking. I'm curious if anyone has had a personal experience with deadening the nerves with Botox? The stuff terrifies me, but considering doing all these needles for the rest of my life every week also makes me ill.


 I suffer migraines, mostly tension ones (which pop up stress or not) as of right now I take Excedrin (well the generic walmart type) more often than I'd like. But I can't say I get them bad enough to need that much intervention, yet because my family does have migraine problems. I mean if injections help i'd consider it, just like taking a daily medication if it helps might as well take it. My only real concern would be underlying problems, which i'm assuming they ruled out if theyre suggesting this, but in the future if there are problems and the nerves are deadened would you not be able to feel the signs of a new problem if one ever arose?


----------



## Elohi

Sh3wulf said:


> Does anyone on here suffer from migraines? I ask because mine are so bad I have between 30-40 needles injected every week for nerve blocking. I'm curious if anyone has had a personal experience with deadening the nerves with Botox? The stuff terrifies me, but considering doing all these needles for the rest of my life every week also makes me ill.


I used to suffer from them terribly but now it's very rare. I had to make some major lifestyle changes to get there though.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I have heard camels milk has some amazing qualities, especially since it's usually consumed in smaller quantities than cows milk, unpasteurized, non-homogenized.
> 
> Honestly I think cows milk is a gross processed food. A couple of years ago I had raw cows milk for the first time and I was pleasantly surprised by the differences. It was pleasant, where as, I've never been able to drink cows milk from the store. The smell and taste is unbearable to me.


I dont like camel milk, unless the camel has a calf. Tastes a lot better at that time. I don't really like milk.


----------



## Elohi

@Cowboy_Ken
Watson is eating better separated from the big babies. Freckles on the other hand, races to the big plate to eat with the big ones. 








I think Watson will wind up alone.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> @Cowboy_Ken
> Watson is eating better separated from the big babies. Freckles on the other hand, races to the big plate to eat with the big ones.
> 
> View attachment 100910
> 
> View attachment 100911
> 
> View attachment 100912
> 
> 
> I think Watson will wind up alone.


Glad Watson is eating better  Do you know why his appetite decreased? Watson is beautiful by the way!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm with Abdulla here Monica. Very good to see Watson eating with gusto and enthusiasm.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> Wait what? Lol
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Luke, has it hit there yet? And we all deserve pictures of our first storm of the year to hit the coast.


----------



## smarch

Maybe I should start a new thread for this, but I need some crafty ideas on what to be for Halloween, a club im in on campus is going to a party together and I don't know what to dress as, and don't want something super popular and mainstream, I was originally thinking Nosforatu but for some reason I forgot he's bald and really don't want to go all bald-cap process.


----------



## Blakem

Friends! Watch the 7.5 minute video on developmental disabilities that I posted here last night. I would like to hear reaction s/thoughts on it and from those from countries. 
Here's a cool video on brain function with those with developmental disabilities. 
http://www.ted.com/talks/aditi_shankardass_a_second_opinion_on_learning_disorders.html


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Luke, has it hit there yet? And we all deserve pictures of our first storm of the year to hit the coast.


Oh yea it's been blowing and raining all night I'll try to get pu and take a few pictures


Luke&Lou


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> Oh yea it's been blowing and raining all night I'll try to get pu and take a few pictures
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Good. I want to see what to expect. I know the coast range will dampen it some, but we're still up facing west towards the valley, so we get hit as the weather prepares to crest the cascades.


----------



## Yvonne G

I wish they (the scientists) would figure out a way to move the high pressure system so some of that storm can move south. We sure need it here.

Oh, the pain!!! Yesterday I was bending over from the waist, cutting up small branches so they'll fit in the green waste barrel, now today I'm having big time muscle spasms in my lower back. I've taken a couple of Bayer Back and Body, but it still hurts!! (any old excuse to get out of work, right?)


----------



## Elohi

Going back to bed. Yesterday and last night were rough. My wonderful husband is working from home so that I can rest.


----------



## Hermes

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Blakem

Yvonne G said:


> I wish they (the scientists) would figure out a way to move the high pressure system so some of that storm can move south. We sure need it here.
> 
> Oh, the pain!!! Yesterday I was bending over from the waist, cutting up small branches so they'll fit in the green waste barrel, now today I'm having big time muscle spasms in my lower back. I've taken a couple of Bayer Back and Body, but it still hurts!! (any old excuse to get out of work, right?)


I'm definitely not looking forward to those times. You seem like a woman who is active and doesn't like to be physically restricted, especially with your turtle/tortoise, dogs, cat, and horses! I'm only 24 and I feel much different from only 6 years ago. I liked being flexible and having good cardiovascular.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hermes said:


> Good morning everyone!




Bwa ha ha (rubs hands together with glee)! A new suspect!!!


----------



## Hermes

Lol yeah, I've been lurking about for a while but I just started posting, everyone here seems friendly enough


----------



## Yvonne G

So, you're in the service? How long have you been stationed in Washington? And where is your 'real' home? Do you have any turtles and tortoises?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> I wish they (the scientists) would figure out a way to move the high pressure system so some of that storm can move south. We sure need it here.
> 
> Oh, the pain!!! Yesterday I was bending over from the waist, cutting up small branches so they'll fit in the green waste barrel, now today I'm having big time muscle spasms in my lower back. I've taken a couple of Bayer Back and Body, but it still hurts!! (any old excuse to get out of work, right?)


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/03/abu-dhabi-rainstorm_n_803554.html
They can create rain, but they haven't learned how to move the systems


----------



## Hermes

I'm from Miami, FL. We've been here about 2 years now but I already got out of the army, however my wife is still in so I still go were the army tells me lol I have a leopard turtle that we recently adopted named Turbo, I also have a bearded dragon his name is Toodles and a little dog named Apollo. As far as humans go we have a 3 year old boy and a 4 month old girl.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good afternoon tort family
It's been a crazy day! So glad it's over


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good. I want to see what to expect. I know the coast range will dampen it some, but we're still up facing west towards the valley, so we get hit as the weather prepares to crest the cascades.


You won't get it like we do. I'm quite a bit north of you and the mouth of the Columbia is always worse than down the Oregon coast 


Luke&Lou


----------



## Hermes




----------



## juli11

I hope all of you have or had or will have a beautiful I will go to bed know I had a hard day


----------



## Yvonne G

You have a nice-looking animal family, Hermes!


----------



## Hermes

Yvonne G said:


> You have a nice-looking animal family, Hermes!


Thank you!


----------



## taza

Hermes said:


> Thank you!


Love your Beardy I'm looking to get one at this weekends Toronto Reptile Expo.


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon! Is everybody still alive and kicking even if with a few aches and pains?


----------



## Hermes

taza said:


> Love your Beardy I'm looking to get one at this weekends Toronto Reptile Expo.


Beardies are awesome if you take good care of them, this one comes to me when I open his door and eats from my hand.


----------



## Jacqui

I miss my beardie, Puff. I loved looking over from working on my computer to see him head bobbing me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just sharing the text I woke to today,


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just sharing the text I woke to today,
> View attachment 100968


I got that posted on my Facebook this morning


----------



## Jacqui

lol and one goes for the head. lol

That reminds me of a turtle pumpkin I saw directions for in Woman's Day (or some other magazine). Did anybody else see it?


----------



## AZtortMom

I can't say I have


----------



## Elohi

Hello amigos.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi there *waves *


----------



## Elohi

Ah hell, aphids and what else is happening here? This is my hibiscus!


----------



## Elohi

^^Also there were fire ants present but not pictured. Are fireants eating them maybe?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> lol and one goes for the head. lol
> 
> That reminds me of a turtle pumpkin I saw directions for in Woman's Day (or some other magazine). Did anybody else see it?


Ummm, “Women's Day"? Nope. Although once…I'm stopping now…


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> ^^Also there were fire ants present but not pictured. Are fireants eating them maybe?


Ugh!!! Nevermind, I just read that fire ants tend to aphids. Lovely.


----------



## AZtortMom

Poor hibiscus


----------



## Elohi

I snapped off the groups the ants were tending and threw them over the fence. They can go eat wild Texas vegetation and leave my plants alone.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I snapped off the groups the ants were tending and threw them over the fence. They can go eat wild Texas vegetation and leave my plants alone.


I hope they go away...


----------



## Jacqui

Yep, the ants "milk" them.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummm, “Women's Day"? Nope. Although once…I'm stopping now…



Probably for the best.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Chat is dead because everyone is watching the world finals of the PBR,right? Come on JB!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ya know. The week long event happening in Vegas right now. Vegas full of not just cowboys, but the best of the best bulls and bullriders.


----------



## sissyofone

Just wanted to say hello . I hardly ever chat at all, lol. But I'm always lurking in the background.  I stay pretty busy doing rescue work and tending my crew of pets here. Does anyone know how Ms.Sibi and Baby Runt is doing?

@ Cowboy Ken here's some pics you may enjoy. 



Word On The Street Is,


----------



## taza

LOL!


----------



## sissyofone

Ikr, I seen them on Facebook. Figured he'd get a laugh. Lol


----------



## tortdad

Sup y'all 

Wake up everyone 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Sup y'all
> 
> Wake up everyone
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Hello Kevin!


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello Kevin!




Good afternoon Abdulla. How are your studies going today? 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!!*


----------



## Jacqui

We got an inch or two of rain last night, so this morning there is this neat fog. Neat to look at, but not so much fun for those having to drive in it. Guess this means I won't be painting this morning, the side of the shed I got scraped yesterday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> We got an inch or two of rain last night, so this morning there is this neat fog. Neat to look at, but not so much fun for those having to drive in it. Guess this means I won't be painting this morning, the side of the shed I got scraped yesterday.


I've got some painting that needs to be done here! Come on over, I'll set you up for the feeling and reward of a job well done!


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff is delivering loads in TX today and tomorrow. We teased yesterday about me moving down there. I would see him more often, I could go bug Kelly in person, and even visit my brother. .... of course the same could also be said about CA and Yvonne is there.... I doubt I could ever leave this area. I love the fact it is always changing and has real seasons. I will end up like my mother and her mother before here with being born, where I live my life, and where I die all within a 75 mile radius. With each generation we are getting a few miles further out. My Mom was within 50 miles and her Mom within 10 miles.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got some painting that needs to be done here! Come on over, I'll set you up for the feeling and reward of a job well done!



You know I really do enjoy painting and if I lived closer, I'd take you up on that offer.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Good afternoon Abdulla. How are your studies going today?
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


They are good. I have lots and lots of work  At least


tortdad said:


> Good afternoon Abdulla. How are your studies going today?
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Going well... I am tired. The doctor said I have a throat infection, but Im tired from all the work Ive been doing. On the bright side they finished the Abu Dhabi Louvre's roof today. In a year it will look like this:


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> They are good. I have lots and lots of work  At least
> 
> Going well... I am tired. The doctor said I have a throat infection, but Im tired from all the work Ive been doing. On the bright side they finished the Abu Dhabi Louvre's roof today. In a year it will look like this:



Pics didn't show up for me  


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

And I hope you get to feeling better 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> Pics didn't show up for me
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Nor me : (


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> They are good. I have lots and lots of work  At least
> 
> Going well... I am tired. The doctor said I have a throat infection, but Im tired from all the work Ive been doing. On the bright side they finished the Abu Dhabi Louvre's roof today. In a year it will look like this:





tortdad said:


> Pics didn't show up for me
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nor me : (


I am having problems with my computer (Ok, maybe I don't know how to use the forum on the computer)... fixed it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Pretty cool.


----------



## tortdad

That's neat, what's the buildings use


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> That's neat, what's the buildings use
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Its going to be a museum, the louvre of Abu Dhabi. The rain of sunshine symbolises the country's rich culture (at least thats how I interpret it). The sunshine looks like the rays of light that are cast from the date palm tress. Very beautiful, the louvre is currently standing on land, but the sea will be brought to the building.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I have to get studying. Bye everyone


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> I have to get studying. Bye everyone


Morning all


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Afternoon all. I've put out the invitation to a couple of our chat friends to join my “shared tortoise photo album." This is an iPhone/iPad apple thingy. If any of y'all would like to be included, send me your email in a PM and I'd be happy to send you an invitation as well. Please note; not all of the pictures are suitable for all viewers. Nothing nasty, just some off color language…


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning! I see you changed your profile picture...  Turtles are so cute!


----------



## Prairie Mom

@Jacqui just sent my tortoise a box of goodies! What a sweet busy woman! I'll try to post photos of my tortoise enjoying goodies later when I have some time. I've been incredibly swamped and barely keeping up with life


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just sharing the text I woke to today,
> View attachment 100968


 I was tagged in the same thing on facebook by a cousin haha I've become the turtle/tortoise person to my family, its pretty great when people find online to share!


----------



## Blakem

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Afternoon all. I've put out the invitation to a couple of our chat friends to join my “shared tortoise photo album." This is an iPhone/iPad apple thingy. If any of y'all would like to be included, send me your email in a PM and I'd be happy to send you an invitation as well. Please note; not all of the pictures are suitable for all viewers. Nothing nasty, just some off color language…


Is it an Apple thingy because all other types can't have a certain app? I have an android phone and it has many options to be compatible with iPhone. But, I do know that their are some things that can't be done with other types. I would be glad to join if it is possible. No big deal at all if it cannot work!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Blake m said:


> Is it an Apple thingy because all other types can't have a certain app? I have an android phone and it has many options to be compatible with iPhone. But, I do know that their are some things that can't be done with other types. I would be glad to join if it is possible. No big deal at all if it cannot work!


I'm not sure about any of the answers to any of your questions. I think all the folks that have joined it are Apple/iPhone/iPad users, but I'm not even sure of that.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Afternoon all. I've put out the invitation to a couple of our chat friends to join my “shared tortoise photo album." This is an iPhone/iPad apple thingy. If any of y'all would like to be included, send me your email in a PM and I'd be happy to send you an invitation as well. Please note; not all of the pictures are suitable for all viewers. Nothing nasty, just some off color language…


 


Blake m said:


> Is it an Apple thingy because all other types can't have a certain app? I have an android phone and it has many options to be compatible with iPhone. But, I do know that their are some things that can't be done with other types. I would be glad to join if it is possible. No big deal at all if it cannot work!


 if the consensus shows android can work i'd be in. but I have no active apple products except my old 4th gen I-touch that stays docked at my work out of Wi-Fi. What is it called that we'd be using?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> I was tagged in the same thing on facebook by a cousin haha I've become the turtle/tortoise person to my family, its pretty great when people find online to share!


My nephew, the one whom I want to be when I grow up, sent it to me. He's the tortoise rock star of the family, having been sent to the Galápagos Islands, Madagascar, and other fun places to actually find ploughshare tortoises in the wild, the punk. Ask Tom. He'd like to grow up to be him as well...so it kinda depends on which side of the family you ask as to who the tortoise guy is.


----------



## Jacqui

The fog has burned off, the sun has been shining and warming things up and I have taken many of my little guys out for some more sun before winter finally comes in (which I could have put off for another month or two). Now I am debating if I can paint or just go cut more weeds.


----------



## Jacqui

When I grow up, I want to be a mix of several folks... like Kelly for being so patient, sweet, strong, and having those tortoises (plus a great Mom), JD because he has a great green thumb, and Yvonne because she gets to have some great practical experiences and gets some tortoises I can only dream about into her rescue (and she has some neat plants too).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> if the consensus shows android can work i'd be in. but I have no active apple products except my old 4th gen I-touch that stays docked at my work out of Wi-Fi. What is it called that we'd be using?


When photos are taken on an iPhone, you can make them public with select people or the general public, in a “shared file". I don't know if it works for other systems or not or what.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When photos are taken on an iPhone, you can make them public with select people or the general public, in a “shared file". I don't know if it works for other systems or not or what.


You need an Apple ID to join (at least thats what I remember), Its one of those iPhone only things...


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When photos are taken on an iPhone, you can make them public with select people or the general public, in a “shared file". I don't know if it works for other systems or not or what.


 


AbdullaAli said:


> You need an Apple ID to join (at least thats what I remember), Its one of those iPhone only things...


 Gotcha, yeah I cant do that, I have dropbox linked to my pictures but that's about it, it makes it so magically when I take a picture it saves to the cloud (no worries never nasty pictures lol) and when installed dropbox to my computer it lets me look at them right on there right after I take it from my phone. 
Well guess I'm not in lol but have fun


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> You need an Apple ID to join (at least thats what I remember), Its one of those iPhone only things...


And have you joined yet? And I assume you are posting while asleep, correct? I except great things from you. That's right. Not only do I “expect", but I also, more importantly, “except" great things of you...


----------



## smarch

Day 2 of New England nor'easter #1 of nothing but cold rain. Send help in form of sunshine and blankets... and tomatoes, Franklin requests tomatoes.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Day 2 of New England nor'easter #1 of nothing but cold rain. Send help in form of sunshine and blankets... and tomatoes, Franklin requests tomatoes.



No 'maters here except some still greens ones I keep protecting on those cold nights. Can't send the sunshine, but am sending you some sunny thoughts.... best I can do.


----------



## smarch

We actually just boiled up our remaining tomatoes to save them for spaghetti sauce for the year, I feel bad I didn't give him one last of his favorite treats for the year. I plan to try pumpkin but the past 2 years he's shown no interest even with its orange color.


----------



## smarch

Sooooo is my computer playing tricks on me!?? Anyone else on a computer? did your old top-bar notification thing re-appear?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Sooooo is my computer playing tricks on me!?? Anyone else on a computer? did your old top-bar notification thing re-appear?


Josh just made an announcement in regard to the changes made and reverting the good aspects back into our layout.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Josh just made an announcement in regard to the changes made and reverting the good aspects back into our layout.


 Yeah I didn't get around to seeing the announcement... but YAY!!! its like I changed pages and poof it was there, I thought my computer was evilly giving me hope to take it away


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oooh! Zilla has just come out with the top trick-or-treating cities in the states, and Portland comes in at number...wait for it...#10! #1 remains the home of the 49'ers, no, not Santa Clara, that other city by the bay


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sarcasm at its best here. I'm not sure that I can keep up with all the requests I'm receiving to join my photo album. LOL.


----------



## bouaboua

Back in US. Woohoo!


----------



## Blakem

Well, bummer! Could have been fun to join the photo thingy.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Anyone want assorted pond turtles? We got in 23 and after they're used for their study they will dispose of them. A few are red ear sliders, some cooters/mud turtles too. Pm me if interested. If they let me take them I'll ship them to people interested if shipping costs are paid for. Most are about 10"-12" in size. Some have moderate shell damage from improper shipment and rough pasts. 

I know that maybe not all of them can be saved but I hate for them to go to waste.


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


> Back in US. Woohoo!
> 
> View attachment 101034


Alright steven state side . Its fun coming home to the wife after being gone . Have fun don't forget to feed them tortoises .


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Alright steven state side . Its fun coming home to the wife after being gone . Have fun don't forget to feed them tortoises .


The only reason I can work oversea is because I have my wife taking care all our tortoises. She love them more than I do.


----------



## JAYGEE

So bummed, I sprained my knee at work yesterday. Good part is I get 5 days off, and then I get to be on light duty until cleared by the doctor...

I slipped off a curb.. WTF.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Anyone want assorted pond turtles? We got in 23 and after they're used for their study they will dispose of them. A few are red ear sliders, some cooters/mud turtles too. Pm me if interested. If they let me take them I'll ship them to people interested if shipping costs are paid for. Most are about 10"-12" in size. Some have moderate shell damage from improper shipment and rough pasts.
> 
> I know that maybe not all of them can be saved but I hate for them to go to waste.



What class are they being used in and in what way?


----------



## Jacqui

Welcome back to the states Steven.... when do you leave again?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Welcome back to the states Steven.... when do you leave again?


Jacqui is already trying to ship you off again! LOL!


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> So bummed, I sprained my knee at work yesterday. Good part is I get 5 days off, and then I get to be on light duty until cleared by the doctor...
> 
> I slipped off a curb.. WTF.



Gotta watch them curbs. Hope the knee is not hurting too bad.


----------



## Jacqui

Blake m said:


> Well, bummer! Could have been fun to join the photo thingy.



What photo thingy? The calendar contest?


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> What photo thingy? The calendar contest?



Oh wait, you mean Ken's?????


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Oh wait, you mean Ken's?????


Yes…I believe so.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hows everyone?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. How's bout you ?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hows everyone?



A bit sore, but that's sorta normal. How are you and how was your day?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm okay, i have big history test tomorrow


----------



## Jacqui

Are you ready for the test?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Depending on the era, history can be fun or dullsville.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

no I'm really bad at history


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i think its about the renaissance


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i think its about the renaissance


You have a test, and you, “think" it's about the renaissance time period? So European history?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

yea i think so


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You have a test, and you, “think" it's about the renaissance time period? So European history?



LOL Almost my exact thoughts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> LOL Almost my exact thoughts.


Made me smile too.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

my grade in history is a D right now history is so hard remembering all the stuff


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Don't worry about it Blake, I can't join the picture thingy either. I think that's discrimination against those of us who are poor who use a computer to post with and, get this, my cell phone *ONLY MAKES PHONE CALLS.*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> ]ONLY MAKES PHONE CALLS.[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]


Those are called phones, right?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Those are called phones, right?


I'm getting the idea that I pads and Apple whatevers aren't cell phones huh? And I just made an idiot of myself *AGAIN*...jeez


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pet/4728264060.html a found turtle


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Welcome back to the states Steven.... when do you leave again?


I have many follow up check-up in the month of Nov so I will pretty much stay at home for the entire Nov and head back to Asia in late Nov. return right before Christmas. 

Thank you Jacqui.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I don't know what they'll be used for. Some are for behavioral studies, others are environmental.


----------



## smarch

I was snuggling with my little guy tonight. It was a long overdue snuggle date (like maybe June was the last time!) He still loves me


----------



## Sh3wulf

Elohi said:


> I used to suffer from them terribly but now it's very rare. I had to make some major lifestyle changes to get there though.


I have tried diet change, vitamins, minerals, hypnosis. Nothing has helped. My sisters got better after a hysterectomy. Maybe I should go extreme lol


----------



## Sh3wulf

Maybe I could have a tummy tuck thrown into the deal... Things that make you go hmmm? Lol


----------



## smarch

Sh3wulf said:


> I have tried diet change, vitamins, minerals, hypnosis. Nothing has helped. My sisters got better after a hysterectomy. Maybe I should go extreme lol


Actually a hysterectomy makes sense, my mum gets migraines only around her time of month, I guarantee that would be what would fix my mum's migraines. 
I'm assuming you know the diet soda aspartame stuff. Anyways always best to start least extreme and go up


----------



## Elohi

Sh3wulf said:


> I have tried diet change, vitamins, minerals, hypnosis. Nothing has helped. My sisters got better after a hysterectomy. Maybe I should go extreme lol


Have you done an elimination diet?
I have a friend who suffered from bad migraines for the majority of her life. She went from dr to dr. Test after test. They found zero reasons for her chronic migraines. So her neurologist told her to do a strict elimination diet and she found her triggers through the process and has become migraine free. Her life has made a complete turn around. She is finally getting to live a little and enjoy her children. I had mentioned it to her way prior to her neurologist suggesting it. And she blew me off because she was having some very in depth testing done and assumed they'd find the source of the problem. She and I have laughed about how much money she could have saved in medical testing LOL.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> She and I have laughed about how much money she could have saved in medical testing LOL.


And instead given to you for tortoises or enclosure improvements!!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And instead given to you for tortoises or enclosure improvements!!


Hahaha right?
I wouldn't have taken my advice either, I'm sure. It's always better coming from someone with certificates.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I'm in the process of building a “Dropbox" tortoise fader to share with those who don't have Iproducts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Hahaha right?
> I wouldn't have taken my advice either, I'm sure. It's always better coming from someone with certificates.


I've made my own certificates by writing mumbo-jumbo on a brown paper sack, crumpling it all up, then rubbing oil on it for that aged look.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I'm in the process of building a “Dropbox" tortoise fader to share with those who don't have Iproducts.


I just joined


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> I just joined


I was even notified. : )


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I'm in the process of building a “Dropbox" tortoise fader to share with those who don't have Iproducts.


 Is that one email too? Because that I can definitely join


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Is that one email too? Because that I can definitely join


Join Dropbox by email. It works, I made an account 2 days ago


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Have you done an elimination diet?
> I have a friend who suffered from bad migraines for the majority of her life. She went from dr to dr. Test after test. They found zero reasons for her chronic migraines. So her neurologist told her to do a strict elimination diet and she found her triggers through the process and has become migraine free. Her life has made a complete turn around. She is finally getting to live a little and enjoy her children. I had mentioned it to her way prior to her neurologist suggesting it. And she blew me off because she was having some very in depth testing done and assumed they'd find the source of the problem. She and I have laughed about how much money she could have saved in medical testing LOL.


 I knew someone who did that and found out lactose gave them migraines. not the typical intolerance but once they took I tout the migraines stopped. I wonder if that's medically speaking, an intolerance/food allergy. I know people don't do further testing since why bother if its better, but it makes me wonder...and those lactose tests are AWEFUL! I had to drink goop then be picked with 8-10 different needles in less than 2 hours for a blood sample each time! Needless to say after all my tests a few years back I'm not afraid to donate blood.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Join Dropbox by email. It works, I made an account 2 days ago


 Oh I'm on dropbox, its right on my phone and is magic, I meant the folder or album, I need to PM my email just like I would have for the apple one?


----------



## smarch

Good morning all!
Day 3 of New England Nor'easter and I feel like its never going to stop raining this cold rain! I'd rather a 3 day snowstorm but coworkers give me glares if I say that. Holding out well, plenty of wood for our fire and blankets as well as a lake to hold all the water. Franklins still active as ever, doesn't even seem to notice its the time of year most tortoises try to sleep. We're requesting sunshine or thoughts of sunshine, in this current land of rainy darkness we may have forgot what that is.

(ok so maybe i'm a little overdramatic lol )


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Good morning all!
> Day 3 of New England Nor'easter and I feel like its never going to stop raining this cold rain! I'd rather a 3 day snowstorm but coworkers give me glares if I say that. Holding out well, plenty of wood for our fire and blankets as well as a lake to hold all the water. Franklins still active as ever, doesn't even seem to notice its the time of year most tortoises try to sleep. We're requesting sunshine or thoughts of sunshine, in this current land of rainy darkness we may have forgot what that is.
> 
> (ok so maybe i'm a little overdramatic lol )





Sunshine!  Your so lucky to have rain!


----------



## Blakem

I now have the drop box app! Where do we go from here?


----------



## Blakem

How do we connect on drop box?


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 101129
> 
> Sunshine!  Your so lucky to have rain!


 Its a COLD rain! Rain doesn't bother me, but cold rain does, it might as well just be snow if its going to be that cold, at least I can snowboard on snow!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Its a COLD rain! Rain doesn't bother me, but cold rain does, it might as well just be snow if its going to be that cold, at least I can snowboard on snow!


At least it's rain...


Should I trust the forecast? Rain on Thursday... Sounds believable  
All measurements are in Centigrade.


----------



## Sh3wulf

Elimination diet revealed several triggers, and definitely avoid aspartame at all times. Unfortunately I just "lucked in" on the over sensitive nerves in my head and chronic migraines are part of life, even avoiding all the known triggers. Sleep is a huge problem. As a mom it's disturbed regularly, so that doesn't help. Happy though that the nerve blockers are giving me several days in a row to enjoy my family and pets. 

On another note, woke up at four am this morning, migraine medication required, and something told me check on Benny. Glad I did. He was flipped on his back struggling half heartedly trying to get over. Flipped him back and he sat panting for about twenty minutes. Warmed him up and now just watching for any signs he hurt himself.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> At least it's rain...
> View attachment 101130
> 
> Should I trust the forecast? Rain on Thursday... Sounds believable
> All measurements are in Centigrade.


 Thursday sounds about right for it to be the storm we're having now lol. And I could have worked ot it was in Centigrade since its not that cold Fahrenheit here lol.


----------



## Elohi

Sh3wulf said:


> Elimination diet revealed several triggers, and definitely avoid aspartame at all times. Unfortunately I just "lucked in" on the over sensitive nerves in my head and chronic migraines are part of life, even avoiding all the known triggers. Sleep is a huge problem. As a mom it's disturbed regularly, so that doesn't help. Happy though that the nerve blockers are giving me several days in a row to enjoy my family and pets.
> 
> On another note, woke up at four am this morning, migraine medication required, and something told me check on Benny. Glad I did. He was flipped on his back struggling half heartedly trying to get over. Flipped him back and he sat panting for about twenty minutes. Warmed him up and now just watching for any signs he hurt himself.



I can't have aspartame at all either. It's a common trigger and people just don't know. Wheat, dairy, eggs, various nuts binders, thickeners, common food additives and certain fruits are also pretty common for triggering chronic migraines. 

I so still sometimes get hormone headaches but they definitely aren't migraines, not that they can't trigger one, because they sure can if left unchecked. 

I sure hope you get some relief, in whatever cc capacity you can get it. Migraines are debilitating


----------



## Elohi

Have you had any EEG's? Regular or sleep deprived? Some people have seizures and never know it and they can reek havoc on sleep and a slew of other things. Our environments are pretty toxic these days so optimal health is on the decline.


----------



## smarch

Sh3wulf said:


> Elimination diet revealed several triggers, and definitely avoid aspartame at all times. Unfortunately I just "lucked in" on the over sensitive nerves in my head and chronic migraines are part of life, even avoiding all the known triggers. Sleep is a huge problem. As a mom it's disturbed regularly, so that doesn't help. Happy though that the nerve blockers are giving me several days in a row to enjoy my family and pets.
> 
> On another note, woke up at four am this morning, migraine medication required, and something told me check on Benny. Glad I did. He was flipped on his back struggling half heartedly trying to get over. Flipped him back and he sat panting for about twenty minutes. Warmed him up and now just watching for any signs he hurt himself.


 Aww poor guy, what species? And once I caught Franklin upside down in his water and he must have been there a while since he wasn't struggling and I nearly had a heat attack! Took him dried him and took him to the couch on my chest wrapped under my blanket for us both to calm down (he doesn't get stressed on my chest, he naps on my chest I think he likes my warmth and can feel my heart) Well that was a lucky migraine this morning!


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I can't have aspartame at all either. It's a common trigger and people just don't know. Wheat, dairy, eggs, various nuts binders, thickeners, common food additives and certain fruits are also pretty common for triggering chronic migraines.
> 
> I so still sometimes get hormone headaches but they definitely aren't migraines, not that they can't trigger one, because they sure can if left unchecked.
> 
> I sure hope you get some relief, in whatever cc capacity you can get it. Migraines are debilitating


 Aspartame is awful, its a trigger in some way to many if consumed enough, I've heard of migraines and even read one article where the person drank diet soda so religiously the aspartame gave her symptoms very similar to MS. I avoid it as much as possible but one of the sodas I have now and then sometimes has it. Turns out aspartame, if in a beverage that gets above a certain temperature ends up degrading to a form of formaldehyde (and most of the time trucks transporting the drinks to be sold hit above that temp in the summer


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> Aspartame is awful, its a trigger in some way to many if consumed enough, I've heard of migraines and even read one article where the person drank diet soda so religiously the aspartame gave her symptoms very similar to MS. I avoid it as much as possible but one of the sodas I have now and then sometimes has it. Turns out aspartame, if in a beverage that gets above a certain temperature ends up degrading to a form of formaldehyde (and most of the time trucks transporting the drinks to be sold hit above that temp in the summer


This is all true. It also causes joint pain and weird neurological symptoms in people. It should be banned.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> This is all true. It also causes joint pain and weird neurological symptoms in people. It should be banned.


 A lot of things are phasing it out, I have a sodastream (soda is the one thing I cant completely give up, and at least I know its fresh) and when I got it 2 years ago all the diet soda mixes had aspartame, but when the problems with aspartame became more public and people were trying to avoid aspartame they whole "aspartame free" thing started, and now all my diet soda mixes are aspartame free. I mean the chemical sweeteners still aren't good but I dont drink them THAT often, I mean still a few times a week for sparkling waters but not a multiple times a day thing. I'm still trying to cut back more, swap to the caloried real sugar stuff... my favorite mountain Dew is the throwback stuff made with real sugar and real juice, yum! Splenda is Aspartame based last time I checked... I like truvia! it was a weird thing to get used to in some drinks for a while (honestTea lemonade) but you get used to it and its yummy, I feel it almost has a brown sugary flavor to it.


----------



## tortadise

Aspartame eh? My mom is an expert on the stuff, she was diagnosed with Graves' disease from it when I was 3. She knows all about that and migraines. She can help you. Splenda is also bad too. Main chemical compound of it is chlorine. Mmmmm pool cleaner I. Your coffee anyone?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fine! Were all over sharing here, guess I'll join. I've gotten migraines since I was 17 or so. Use to make me nauseous and almost unable to walk. At the time, it was chalked up to performance stress. I was pushing myself hard to graduate high school 6 months early. Now bust forward 20 years, and I have 2 grande maul seizures. I've had EEG's both sleep deprived and regular. Cat scans, all the fun tests. No diet tests. Although I've never been a drinker of diet soda I do drink Pepsi with cane sugar. I just watch the things that trigger migraines. I've been having them for so long in my life I just sorta blow them off. I get the ocular type. I've only had 2 seizures and I was sleeping when they took place.


----------



## smarch

I know my migraines are triggered by stress, I can feel the tension migraine coming on, thankfully they usually can be caught early, but sometimes I have to just go to bed and give up. School is hard I was trying ot graduate early, so I'm currently in 7 college courses while having a job and trying to have friends, most of the time I got to bed with a headache but its the migraines that destroy getting work done, I've gotten better about making myself take breaks and to breathe and walk away when I have to


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I have many follow up check-up in the month of Nov so I will pretty much stay at home for the entire Nov and head back to Asia in late Nov. return right before Christmas.
> 
> Thank you Jacqui.



Sounds like you get to stay home for a little longer then the last time.   How are the eggs looking?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I didn't treat my body with the respect I should have while young. As a result, my lower back and right hip supply me with some very entertaining pain. Here's the fun part, my regular MD issued me a pain med for it and the pharmacist let me know that a side effect is that it's a known migraine stimulator.


----------



## Jacqui

Ok, I must be the only strange one who does not get migraines... and no, I don't want share yours. I think maybe it's because my head is wooden from knocking on it so much (as in *knock on wood*) They just sound so awful, I do feel for all of you.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*


----------



## Jacqui

I think it is suppose to get up to the 80s today, but right now the sun is still struggling to break throw the fog and burn it off. The fog was so thick, it was like it rained.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I didn't treat my body with the respect I should have while young. As a result, my lower back and right hip supply me with some very entertaining pain. Here's the fun part, my regular MD issued me a pain med for it and the pharmacist let me know that a side effect is that it's a known migraine stimulator.


 My dad's vertigo pills have a side effect of dizziness...

some medication's side effects seem a little... silly


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was just entertained that my doctor wasn't aware of that side effect.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't get migraines either...in fact, I don't even get headaches. 

It's a shame about aspartame, though. I'm supposed to drink a lot of water because of the kidney stones, and I don't like water. So I've found those little single serving tubes you put into a bottle of water made by Crystal Light. My favorite flavor is the green tea/mango. Trouble is, it's sweetened by - you've guessed it - aspartame. I've tried to drink plain water and I just can't choke it down.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> I don't get migraines either...in fact, I don't even get headaches.
> 
> It's a shame about aspartame, though. I'm supposed to drink a lot of water because of the kidney stones, and I don't like water. So I've found those little single serving tubes you put into a bottle of water made by Crystal Light. My favorite flavor is the green tea/mango. Trouble is, it's sweetened by - you've guessed it - aspartame. I've tried to drink plain water and I just can't choke it down.


 I had the same problem, have a delicious mix of raspberry lemonade, still drink it sometimes but its not as yummy as it used to be, and I like plain water (that got easy when I started running- I craved water!) I feel that if its not affecting you drinking it and you need to drink a lot to avoid other problems that it just has to be. Lucky duck not getting headaches at all!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I love water. I normally carry a gallon jug in my rig at all times because I like to drink my water, from my well, not city water treated with all kinds of things. That and I refuse to buy overpriced bottled water.


----------



## smarch

bottle water tastes gross anyways, you can taste the plastic! We have a well... but the well is so deep in bedrock we have arsenic so we have a reverse osmosis filter, so basically my water is a pure as it gets, and its delicious!


----------



## Elohi

Drinking water was difficult for me when I was super addicted to Pepsi. I just couldn't drink it. :0/
I now drink coffee, water, and tea. The occasional sugar filled Starbucks or wine and that's it. Soda is just really awful stuff, as delicious as it is, it's a toxic dose of sugar in every serving. I used to rationalize my Pepsi drinking in every way possible but once I swore it off, that was that.


----------



## Elohi

^^ but I have iron will and the stubbornness of a true Taurus. Once I make set my mind to something.... LOL


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> bottle water tastes gross anyways, you can taste the plastic! We have a well... but the well is so deep in bedrock we have arsenic so we have a reverse osmosis filter, so basically my water is a pure as it gets, and its delicious!



I love our RO water. It's got an extra filter thing that puts trace minerals back into the water so it doesn't taste weird. Good stuff.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I love our RO water. It's got an extra filter thing that puts trace minerals back into the water so it doesn't taste weird. Good stuff.


 Ours doesn't put anything back in... makes it a pain in the butt to keep fish... the PH specifically goes crazy since it takes out the stabilizing buffers. Hardest part is getting water for tortoise baths warm!
My friend used to make fun of me because people with normal water amused me... they can drink from the hose you know! ... well I mean so can I the arsenic is trace and fluctuates between safe and slightly not safe, sometimes I'm too lazy to go to the kitchen and fill up water that I just use the bathroom sink of arsenic water. My parents drank and cooked with it for 2 years before finding out and are fine, plus I shower in it, a bottle now and then wont kill me


----------



## smarch

I wish I could give up soda, I'm just not determined enough for that. At least my soda stream is slightly better.


----------



## Elohi

Dirty sciatica! I'm in pain today. :0/
Boo.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For a good time read the swimming sulcata thread!


----------



## smarch

It's almost light out. Rain finally stopped, still chilly but I like sweaters and blankets. Ignore the windshield blue top


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> bottle water tastes gross anyways, you can taste the plastic! We have a well... but the well is so deep in bedrock we have arsenic so we have a reverse osmosis filter, so basically my water is a pure as it gets, and its delicious!


Depends on the water bottle's brand. I've found that some to taste a little like plastic, one I drank a a bottle that tastes like actual plastic. My favorite bottled water brand is Dolomia, tastes perfect in my opinion.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For a good time read the swimming sulcata thread!


It's been removed. Just as well, I was enjoying it too much to control myself.


----------



## tortadise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For a good time read the swimming sulcata thread!


I removed it. Sorry


----------



## Elohi

I has just read through page 1. Darn, it was just starting to get super nutty.


----------



## Elohi

tortadise said:


> I removed it. Sorry


Shouldn't just locked it and let us read. Hahaha


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> Shouldn't just locked it and let us read. Hahaha


I'll bring it up to the other moderators.


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> Depends on the water bottle's brand. I've found that some to taste a little like plastic, one I drank a a bottle that tastes like actual plastic. My favorite bottled water brand is Dolomia, tastes perfect in my opinion.


The nastiest bottled water brands I've tasted are dasani, nestle, and aquafina. Aquafina being the worst of those 3.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Shouldn't just locked it and let us read. Hahaha


I remember reading one forum member had saved it all. Who was that guy who started the thread? It might have been him.... Not quite sure.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> The nastiest bottled water brands I've tasted are dasani, nestle, and aquafina. Aquafina being the worst of those 3.


I've tried it before and nothing was wrong with it... Tasted quite average. Maybe it's a problem with the factory that's producing them.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like you get to stay home for a little longer then the last time.   How are the eggs looking?


Yes. Little more then a month this time. I checked those egg this morning. I think they may not fertilized. Let them seat in the incubator for couple more weeks and then check again. We are happy with any outcome. 

Thanks Jacqui...


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone Happy Friday


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Ms Married Lady


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I remember reading one forum member had saved it all. Who was that guy who started the thread? It might have been him.... Not quite sure.


 Oh no clearly I missed something darn it!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I wish I could give up soda, I'm just not determined enough for that. At least my soda stream is slightly better.



I use to drink Mountain Dew all the time to help keep me awake when I worked overnights and then when I drove truck. I gave it up about threes ago now (I think) and really no longer even want to drink it.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> The nastiest bottled water brands I've tasted are dasani, nestle, and aquafina. Aquafina being the worst of those 3.


 well all Dasani is is reverse osmosis filtered tap so it tastes pretty normal minus the platic-y taste. It can be any brand I still taste plastic I guess I'm sensitive to that since I never used to drink bottled water at home ever. 

I do like Fiji water though! That texture and flavor... just yum, but too much money for water to buy it!


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Depends on the water bottle's brand. I've found that some to taste a little like plastic, one I drank a a bottle that tastes like actual plastic. My favorite bottled water brand is Dolomia, tastes perfect in my opinion.



I agree, there are a few brands (cheap ones) that I will drink. I don't drink it often, but it's nice to have around.


----------



## Elohi

We usually get Fiji or ozarka if we need bottled water while traveling.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I use to drink Mountain Dew all the time to help keep me awake when I worked overnights and then when I drove truck. I gave it up about threes ago now (I think) and really no longer even want to drink it.


 mt dew is my soda kryptonite. I have sodastream equivalent (diet) and I just got some at Panera. I know it feels so much better to stop drinking it though, I went on a local reverse spring break trip 3 years ago to our closest Heifer international and spend 3 days there and ate all natural farm grown/raised foods and drinks and I felt so ... fresh I guess would best explain it, it felt good being away from junk! I kinda lived off farm fresh hard boiled eggs


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning Ms Married Lady


 morning Mrs Jacqui


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I agree, there are a few brands (cheap ones) that I will drink. I don't drink it often, but it's nice to have around.


My favorite water bottle brand isn't cheap... I found that I like this water called "Mist" It says "Water harvested from the air". It tastes pure.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone Happy Friday


Morning Noel!


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Noel!


Morning  *waves*


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning  *waves*


*waves back*


----------



## Elohi

Green thumbs,
What is this turning the leaves transparent? This is a sweet potato vine.


----------



## Elohi

There seemed to be some small webbing from the leaf to the stem. Elsewhere on the plant is a small spider but I don't know if it's just a protector or he's up to no good. :0/


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> There seemed to be some small webbing from the leaf to the stem. Elsewhere on the plant is a small spider but I don't know if it's just a protector or he's up to no good. :0/


Garden compass has a section for problem ID, would you like me to send the photos to them? I have never had a sweet potato plant.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone Happy Friday


Good Morning Noel! ! ! ! 

Did I missed the wedding photo publishing??


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Noel! ! ! !
> 
> Did I missed the wedding photo publishing??


Morning Steven no you haven't sir. I haven't gotten the pics back yet. But I can post some


----------



## AZtortMom

here are two popular ones Steven. I'm hoping to get more soon


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> I remember reading one forum member had saved it all. Who was that guy who started the thread? It might have been him.... Not quite sure.



The OP said he had saved it all, however since he's been banned, there's no way he can put it back up. It's not gone, it has been put into the "to be deleted" file. No one but Josh and the mods can see that file.


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Green thumbs,
> What is this turning the leaves transparent? This is a sweet potato vine.
> View attachment 101170
> 
> View attachment 101171



You can see the little green worm culprit in the last picture. All the black specks are his poop.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> You can see the little green worm culprit in the last picture. All the black specks are his poop.


I rinsed the entire plant and I'll check it over again for the next few days. Thankfully it's a small plant lol.


----------



## Elohi

Ummm. So I saw something rolling around in summers tail and then...


----------



## Elohi

And I had literally just said out loud, this plastron is looking a little less than flat...


----------



## Elohi

Can females flash? I'm holding out hope!


----------



## Jacqui

Females can, but rarely do, plus usually when they do it's also a sign of a problem like going into a prolapse.


----------



## Jacqui

Yummy, McRibs are back at McDonald's.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ducks vs. cal just started.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ducks vs. cal just started.


Updates will follow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 0 cal 7


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 7 cal 7


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 7 cal 14


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 14 cal 14


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 17 cal 14


----------



## Elohi

Took some pictures of Beans today. I'll probably start another thread tomorrow to share them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 24 cal 14


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 31 cal 14


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup. That's 24 unanswered points so far and we've still got 8 minutes in the first half!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 31 cal 21


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Picture didn't go through, Monica.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Picture didn't go through, Monica.


Snap. 
I can see it on my laptop and phone. 
I wonder if it's too big?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maybe just me on my phone.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 31 cal 28


----------



## Elohi

Here it is smaller.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Snap.
> I can see it on my laptop and phone.
> I wonder if it's too big?


I can seen summer's flashing and bean's photo on my iPhone.


----------



## Elohi

Quality goes to poo when the Beans picture is smaller.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 38 cal 28


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 45 cal 28 !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 52 cal 28


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Anyone still here?


----------



## Elohi

I am but my temp is up a little and so is my heart rate. So while.I'm tired, I can't sleep because I feel like I'm running a marathon or.something.


----------



## Elohi

Excuse the ridiculous punctuation. I'm using my mind and the Android software.is.dumb.


----------



## Elohi

My kindle. Not.my mind. I'm not quite that clever.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ducks 52 cal 35


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Do you even care for football? You could probably find a rerun of tonight's PBR world championship over on cbssn if not. Then you'd have a reason for a racing heart.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Do you even care for football? You could probably find a rerun of tonight's PBR world championship over on cbssn if not. Then you'd have a reason for a racing heart.


Monica, that was at you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Abdulla, I think she fell asleep. Lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ducks 59 cal 35


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ducks 59 cal 41. 
4 minutes left in the game.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And the game is over. Final score Ducks 59 cal 41

I'm all Ducked up on quack again!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Abdulla, I think she fell asleep. Lol.


Lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And the game is over. Final score Ducks 59 cal 41
> 
> I'm all Ducked up on quack again!


I knew the Ducks will win!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thick and thin, winning or losing, I always know they'll pull off a win. Even when they have no chance of coming back to actually win!


----------



## Abdulla6169

I love Turkish cuisine:


----------



## Elohi

THE EGG IS HATCHING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> THE EGG IS HATCHING!!!!!!!!!



 Neat, plus it's when the children can all be home to watch.


----------



## Jacqui

Monica, that's a great snap shot of Beans.


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning everybody. *


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Jacqui

I love pictures of them coming out of their eggs.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's COLD!!!! I don't wanna' go outside!


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> I love pictures of them coming out of their eggs.


I'm scared to death right now. Very nervous about my inexperience with this sort of thing. I've assisted in the births of many a mammal but this is a completely new experience.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, don't assist. The more he has to work to get out of the egg, the stronger he will be. Just make sure his nostrils are clear of membrane from the inside of the egg, and leave him be.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> Well, don't assist. The more he has to work to get out of the egg, the stronger he will be. Just make sure his nostrils are clear of membrane from the inside of the egg, and leave him be.


It looks like it's face is clear. It was moving it's head around and opening it's mouth. (Wow was that adorable)


----------



## sissyofone

Elohi said:


> THE EGG IS HATCHING!!!!!!!!!



Okay This News Just Made Me Scream.. I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU. Good luck Monica and little hatchling Leo.  Please post lots of updates.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monica, we request an update!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Monica, we request an update!!!


I request an update too!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here we go again! Last one left us mainly untouched, this one is going to come right up the valley though…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

after studying really hard for my history test....... i got a D on the test


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Monica, we request an update!!!



I've been updating over on this thread 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Today-marks....103241/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Found it and made a hatch date prediction as well!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> after studying really hard for my history test....... i got a D on the test


I hope you do better soon. Studying history is easy if you use this technique:
1-Read the entire paragraph or two out load (depending how much info is in each paragraph)
2-Highlight the most important parts of the paragraph and write notes and examples beside the paragraph. Color-coding helps when highlighting. 
3- Look over the paragraph quickly and take mental notes of things you should remember
4- Cover the paragraph with a paper (or close the book) and recite the paragraph. Aim to say exactly what's written in the book, paraphrasing is fine too. 
This technique is very time consuming though.... Good luck with your tests!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I hate school


----------



## Elohi

When I studied, the only way to make the less thrilling info stick was to write it out, several times until it stuck.


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I hate school


I did too, until I learned a way to study that worked for me. I didn't nail that until college.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I hate school


Depends on what you like to study, I like politics and biology. Social media is nice, mainly because it involves humor and politics. You'll find something you like about school. I've found that some students are too boring: their life revolves around having fun and an education is their second priority. My Chemistry teacher once told me that if I continue my *A grades I'll be rich and I'll do whatever I want. Dreaming is nice ya know


----------



## Blakem

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thick and thin, winning or losing, I always know they'll pull off a win. Even when they have no chance of coming back to actually win!


What's the verdict with drop box sir?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Depends on what you like to study, I like politics and biology. Social media is nice, mainly because it involves humor and politics. You'll find something you like about school. I've found that some students are too boring: their life revolves around having fun and an education is their second priority. My Chemistry teacher once told me that if I continue my *A grades I'll be rich and I'll do whatever I want. Dreaming is nice ya know


i love biology also, thats the only class i like.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Blake m said:


> What's the verdict with drop box sir?


It's still transferring pictures. I'm on satellite Internet, due to my out in the middle of nowhere location, so I have a limited restricted bandwidth. 2 days running so far.


----------



## Blakem

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I hate school


Oh, stop it! It's going to absolutely fly by. Enjoy the freedom of high school while you can. I'm on my 7th year straight of college! The first 3.5 I messed around d too much and college has taken me longer than it should. But, learn what you can bc I didn't in high school and it made my college courses much harder at first. You can do it! When older generations say these are the fastest times of your life, it truly is, and that's only coming from someone who's almost Only 25.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

thanks for the advice Blake! your right i should just drop out.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Night everyone!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

good night


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Abdulla, good night.


----------



## Sh3wulf

Have to agree that Dasani is just nasty. It has an after taste! What water has after taste?

As for aspartame, my great uncle is a leading neurologist, and would put me over his knee like a child if he caught me taking that stuff in. "Poison! Killing people slowly" he declares it at every gathering 

When I found Benny, I had a minor heart attack, and was the first time I was grateful for a migraine


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just heard a free go down!


----------



## Elohi

Oh she's beautiful!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just heard a free go down!


“Tree"


----------



## Yvonne G

Poor trees. The ground gets saturated and it can't hold onto the roots. Hopefully your tree wasn't near any buildings???


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Poor trees. The ground gets saturated and it can't hold onto the roots. Hopefully your tree wasn't near any buildings???


Sounded like it was on the other side of the river or down near the road. Hey Yvonne, did you see the Ducks won last night? Huh? Did Ya, Did Ya?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sounded like it was on the other side of the river or down near the road. Hey Yvonne, did you see the Ducks won last night? Huh? Did Ya, Did Ya?



I think the Ducks won. Did you happen to catch the game Cowboy?  hehehe


----------



## Yvonne G

***Yvonne sticks her fingers in her ears and squeezes her eye shut singing, "La la la la la la la"***


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm getting ready to head to town now. We'll see if I can get through…


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sounded like it was on the other side of the river or down near the road. Hey Yvonne, did you see the Ducks won last night? Huh? Did Ya, Did Ya?



You ask a Californian who wouldn't and doesn't know a Duck from a Beaver???? Don't ask the damn Oregonian...Ducks 59-41 over Cal.


*Beavers* you go over Stanford!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> You ask a Californian who wouldn't and doesn't know a Duck from a Beaver???? Don't ask the damn Oregonian...Ducks 59-41 over Cal.
> 
> 
> *Beavers* you go over Stanford!!!


Sorry beavers, those Stanford punks got the best of you.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sorry beavers, those Stanford punks got the best of you.




I hang my head in shame and embarrassment...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> I hang my head in shame and embarrassment...


As well you and all Corvallis fans should.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As well you and all Corvallis fans should.



Actually, I'm not a fan. However, I live in a town full of rabid Beavers fans, so I know I need to know somethings. And besides, I don't look good in Orange...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Like I look good in green and yellow? I wear it all on GameDay though. Starting with the Oregon Duck coffee mug to the Oregon Duck beer mug.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Speaking of which, do you still have power down there or has the storm knocked it out?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This storm has knocked out power for 59,000 households up and down the valley. We had this big ol' branch bust off one of the maple trees here. Naturally it landed right across a fence line.


----------



## Elohi

I just weighed Lady October. She is 32g of tiny perfection. Her told sac has shrunk significantly.


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening all


----------



## Elohi

Hi!!


----------



## Elohi

Those of you with newbie hatchling experience, when should I start soaking little October? How should the next couple of days look for her?


----------



## sissyofone

Congratulations Monica She's Adorable. :-D


----------



## Elohi

sissyofone said:


> Congratulations Monica She's Adorable. :-D


Thank you!!!! It's been such a fantastic day! She really blew my mind with how she came out of her egg. Hahaha
I posted the YouTube link for the 55 second video but I made a 15 second clip for Instagram and it pretty much the cutest thing I've ever seen. I was just barely able to catch her really coming out of her egg. I figured she would be in it ALL day lol. 
http://instagram.com/p/ulqj5ast05/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Those of you with newbie hatchling experience, when should I start soaking little October? How should the next couple of days look for her?


I put mine on wet paper towels then in to the “brooder" incubator. It was just a separate one set up for the hatchlings. Same temps and humidity. I believe I didn't soak until the first week had passed, then I offered some weed leaves. A couple times I would catch them drinking off the water in the corner and then once I saw one trying to eat the paper towel! With that everyone moved into a humid enclosure with my normal substrate and they haven't looked back.


----------



## taza

Up early this morning. Going to the Toronto Reptile Expo!


----------



## Yvonne G

'mornin all.

Have fun at the Expo. I wish we had stuff like that here in my town.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

A lazy Sunday morning!!!!


----------



## JAYGEE

Morning! 

GO TEXANS!


----------



## bouaboua

Few Pics of the assembly facility that working on our product.


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Few Pics of the assembly facility that working on our product.
> 
> View attachment 101567
> View attachment 101569
> View attachment 101571
> View attachment 101572
> View attachment 101573


Cool!
What is the product?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Time for the last day of the live PBR world finals. CBSSN


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Cool!
> What is the product?


It is a newly designed bolwing


Elohi said:


> Cool!
> What is the product?



It's a newly designed bowling score and control tablet. Will come to your neighborhood bowling facility soon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## lisa127

My natural redheaded daughter dressed as Ariel for Halloween. No hair dying needed!!


----------



## Yvonne G

O-o-o-o...that's scary! Make her go back in the house and put some clothes on!!! RIGHT NOW!!!

Don't you just long for the time when they were young and innocent? Like about 3 or 4 years old?


----------



## taza

Yvonne G said:


> 'mornin all.
> 
> Have fun at the Expo. I wish we had stuff like that here in my town.



Thanks had fun! Tortoises were so expensive.$ 350.00 for a Sulcata, $500.00 for a Leopard, $400.00 for a Redfoot, wow!!! so no tortoise for me. But I did come home with a Bearded Dragon (hypo Leatherback Tiger) she's pretty nice.


----------



## lisa127

Yvonne G said:


> O-o-o-o...that's scary! Make her go back in the house and put some clothes on!!! RIGHT NOW!!!
> 
> Don't you just long for the time when they were young and innocent? Like about 3 or 4 years old?


lol....that was my first thought, Yvonne! I said to my husband "there wasn't much to her costume ya know" but I couldn't make her go back in the house. she does not live with me anymore! She's all grown up now.


----------



## taza

Elohi how is the baby doing?


----------



## Elohi

taza said:


> Elohi how is the baby doing?


She is doing amazing. I am so smitten with the little cutie. She is SO feisty. It really blows my mind how all over the place she is. She seems to have zero fear. I think I expected a newly hatched baby to really shy for their safety.


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> Thank you!!!! It's been such a fantastic day! She really blew my mind with how she came out of her egg. Hahaha
> I posted the YouTube link for the 55 second video but I made a 15 second clip for Instagram and it pretty much the cutest thing I've ever seen. I was just barely able to catch her really coming out of her egg. I figured she would be in it ALL day lol.
> http://instagram.com/p/ulqj5ast05/


sooo cute


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> Few Pics of the assembly facility that working on our product.
> 
> View attachment 101567
> View attachment 101569
> View attachment 101571
> View attachment 101572
> View attachment 101573


very cool


----------



## taza

Happy to hear that!


----------



## Elohi

I just tried to upload some pictures of her to a media album but it's not showing the pictures. I'm not sure if it failed or is taking a while to appear.


----------



## taza

OMG she is beautiful!


----------



## Elohi

Does anyone know how to change media album permissions? It says my newest album is private but I can't figure out how to change that.


----------



## smarch

Someone finally decided pumpkin seemed good enough to try. Its the third Halloween he's been with me and each time he's just stared at it. He even decided he was ok with holding my hand for leverage haha. I love this guy, I've decided from his reaction today I'll try to give him a nibble or so more often from hand feeding maybe that will make my hands less scary to him, he knows my voice and me but I go to move him or pick him up or reach in to clean his house and he hides.


----------



## bouaboua

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

I have a question:

Is this a safe light (infrared heating) to use inside the tortoise enclosure as night light? 

Can tortoise see the red color light?? Can this so call infrared heat lamp produce harmful light to tortoise's eyes??


----------



## Blakem

Elohi said:


> Does anyone know how to change media album permissions? It says my newest album is private but I can't figure out how to change that.


Are you using the drop box album yet?! I'm signed up but I want to find the album we are all connected to.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i can hear frogs out side


----------



## tortdad

lisa127 said:


> lol....that was my first thought, Yvonne! I said to my husband "there wasn't much to her costume ya know" but I couldn't make her go back in the house. she does not live with me anymore! She's all grown up now.


 Out of your house or not, I'd have made her go back inside and told her "best friend" that I have guns (then would have shown him one) and told him to have her home by midnight, not 12:01 and I'm holding him personally responsible for her 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## lisa127

tortdad said:


> Out of your house or not, I'd have made her go back inside and told her "best friend" that I have guns (then would have shown him one) and told him to have her home by midnight, not 12:01 and I'm holding him personally responsible for her
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Problem is, since she doesn't live here I don't see her when she leaves the house!! And actually, when this guy is with her is the only time my mind is at ease when she is out.


----------



## Elohi

Good morning.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Hope everyone had a good weekend.
> 
> I have a question:
> 
> Is this a safe light (infrared heating) to use inside the tortoise enclosure as night light?
> 
> Can tortoise see the red color light?? Can this so call infrared heat lamp produce harmful light to tortoise's eyes??
> 
> View attachment 101625


Steven,
I know nothing about these bulbs. What I do know is if tortoises couldn't see the color red, why do they go after the color red as food?


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Hope everyone had a good weekend.
> 
> I have a question:
> 
> Is this a safe light (infrared heating) to use inside the tortoise enclosure as night light?
> 
> Can tortoise see the red color light?? Can this so call infrared heat lamp produce harmful light to tortoise's eyes??
> 
> View attachment 101625


I remember that torts can see those lights, and I personally believe that a tortoise should have a day/night cycle to be stay healthy... I recommend a CHE


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> I just tried to upload some pictures of her to a media album but it's not showing the pictures. I'm not sure if it failed or is taking a while to appear.
> View attachment 101616



For some reason, Josh has the Media set up so posts have to be moderated (approved). So if a mod isn't online when you post, you just have to wait for us. Sorry.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> For some reason, Josh has the Media set up so posts have to be moderated (approved). So if a mod isn't online when you post, you just have to wait for us. Sorry.


Ohhhhhh ok. That makes sense. Thanks @Yvonne G


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> I remember that torts can see those lights, and I personally believe that a tortoise should have a day/night cycle to be stay healthy... I recommend a CHE


Thank you Sir.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven,
> I know nothing about these bulbs. What I do know is if tortoises couldn't see the color red, why do they go after the color red as food?


Thank you Ken. I remember see some thread talking about this kind of light but can't seems to find it. 

I may just post a thread to ask this question again.


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> Hope everyone had a good weekend.
> 
> I have a question:
> 
> Is this a safe light (infrared heating) to use inside the tortoise enclosure as night light?
> 
> Can tortoise see the red color light?? Can this so call infrared heat lamp produce harmful light to tortoise's eyes??
> 
> View attachment 101625


 Alright so I'm sure you know all the opinions against them and stuff, some have already been mentioned. I have a different stance that you can take at whatever credibility you want, I'm no expert but I do use one. 

I use mine because the idea of a CHE is still intimidating to me. He's never been bothered by the light at night, I think he's been using it so long he just knows that means night. In the summer I don't use it, I only use it when it gets colder at night (he lives in our finished basement it does get chilly enough to need night heat) I notice when I use it he sees it turned on and goes right to bed. 

I do agree tortoises can see red, I'll let tomatoes and me no longer wearing red nail polish speak for that. But I think because the light is red and darker it still shows bed time. He's never shown signs of it harming him, and I'm going on 2.5 years of using it on cold nights. So yeah that's my experience and stance.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Alright so I'm sure you know all the opinions against them and stuff, some have already been mentioned. I have a different stance that you can take at whatever credibility you want, I'm no expert but I do use one.
> 
> I use mine because the idea of a CHE is still intimidating to me. He's never been bothered by the light at night, I think he's been using it so long he just knows that means night. In the summer I don't use it, I only use it when it gets colder at night (he lives in our finished basement it does get chilly enough to need night heat) I notice when I use it he sees it turned on and goes right to bed.
> 
> I do agree tortoises can see red, I'll let tomatoes and me no longer wearing red nail polish speak for that. But I think because the light is red and darker it still shows bed time. He's never shown signs of it harming him, and I'm going on 2.5 years of using it on cold nights. So yeah that's my experience and stance.


I don't like to use CHE's either. But I don't use red heat bulbs for night. I use the black moonglow bulbs.


----------



## smarch

lisa127 said:


> I don't like to use CHE's either. But I don't use red heat bulbs for night. I use the black moonglow bulbs.


 Where do you get those? I've read I can go to a party store and get a black light as well. Honestly I'm only using the red one because its still the original since I don't use it often enough to kill it, but when It dies i'll probably go for a black light or something similar just due to it being cheaper.


----------



## lisa127

smarch said:


> Where do you get those? I've read I can go to a party store and get a black light as well. Honestly I'm only using the red one because its still the original since I don't use it often enough to kill it, but when It dies i'll probably go for a black light or something similar just due to it being cheaper.


I have bought them at party stores before. I also get them online from LLLReptile or just from the petstore. The other day I saw some 60 watt black ones at Walmart.


----------



## bouaboua

smarch said:


> Alright so I'm sure you know all the opinions against them and stuff, some have already been mentioned. I have a different stance that you can take at whatever credibility you want, I'm no expert but I do use one.
> 
> I use mine because the idea of a CHE is still intimidating to me. He's never been bothered by the light at night, I think he's been using it so long he just knows that means night. In the summer I don't use it, I only use it when it gets colder at night (he lives in our finished basement it does get chilly enough to need night heat) I notice when I use it he sees it turned on and goes right to bed.
> 
> I do agree tortoises can see red, I'll let tomatoes and me no longer wearing red nail polish speak for that. But I think because the light is red and darker it still shows bed time. He's never shown signs of it harming him, and I'm going on 2.5 years of using it on cold nights. So yeah that's my experience and stance.



Thank you very much for sharing your experiences with me. I also been use this light as night light too. Because someone is asking me this question from Asia so I thought I post this question one more time to be clear.......

Thanks.


----------



## smarch

Well guys I may be deciding to take a break from the forum for a while. I've been really stressed and down lately and have been reminded several times over that I have very few "real life" friends, and I guess that frustrates and depresses me to the point where I don't really want to talk to anyone... Which I know makes no sense since then i'll just be really closing myself off, I just really don't know what else to do. If only this was a bad mood for the day, I've felt this way a while now. I need to get some good ol' Franklin snuggles and movie dates in or something to make me feel better


----------



## rabbidbros10

bouaboua said:


> Hope everyone had a good weekend.
> 
> I have a question:
> 
> Is this a safe light (infrared heating) to use inside the tortoise enclosure as night light?
> 
> Can tortoise see the red color light?? Can this so call infrared heat lamp produce harmful light to tortoise's eyes??
> 
> View attachment 101625


I use this light at night and he's sleeping fine so I'm sure it's ok


----------



## bouaboua

rabbidbros10 said:


> I use this light at night and he's sleeping fine so I'm sure it's ok


Thank you for your reply. Thank you.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Well guys I may be deciding to take a break from the forum for a while. I've been really stressed and down lately and have been reminded several times over that I have very few "real life" friends, and I guess that frustrates and depresses me to the point where I don't really want to talk to anyone... Which I know makes no sense since then i'll just be really closing myself off, I just really don't know what else to do. If only this was a bad mood for the day, I've felt this way a while now. I need to get some good ol' Franklin snuggles and movie dates in or something to make me feel better


I hope you find happiness in your short break from the forum! Tell Franklin I said hi  I think your a great TFO member, so don't go away too long, OK?


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I hope you find happiness in your short break from the forum! Tell Franklin I said hi  I think your a great TFO member, so don't go away too long, OK?


 Honestly if I decide to take a break I'll probably still read things here just without contributing much, I just feel like I don't have many words recently even though I have so many thoughts. Its kind of funny, Franklin hasn't even noticed its getting colder and I'm the one experiencing the winter slow down... which I mean is typical for me but it usually happens around January and February not late October, so I may be in for a long winter. I just don't want to be on the chat whining about my life constantly, people don't like people who constantly complain. I'll be sure to tell Franklin you say hi


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ahhh!! I have so much packing left to do. Gotta be done by Friday. Then to portland before heading south on sunday


Luke&Lou


----------



## Elohi

Halloween preview. She was running around the house being completely adorable.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monica, did she ever find her sheep? At least she looks like Bo Peep to me. Or Mary Hartman, though I'm not sure many know her…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

although she is much more adorable than Mary Hartman…


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Monica, did she ever find her sheep? At least she looks like Bo Peep to me. Or Mary Hartman, though I'm not sure many know her…


We couldn't find her a toto/basket accessory but I have hand baskets she can carry.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oh yea. That other pigtailed girl, Dorothy!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oh yea. That other pigtailed girl, Dorothy!



Didn't you noticed her ruby red slippers?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Didn't you noticed her ruby red slippers?


Well now I have. Still I likely wouldn't have put them together, kinda thick that way…


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Well guys I may be deciding to take a break from the forum for a while. I've been really stressed and down lately and have been reminded several times over that I have very few "real life" friends, and I guess that frustrates and depresses me to the point where I don't really want to talk to anyone... Which I know makes no sense since then i'll just be really closing myself off, I just really don't know what else to do. If only this was a bad mood for the day, I've felt this way a while now. I need to get some good ol' Franklin snuggles and movie dates in or something to make me feel better




Reading the posts and interacting with other Forum members has always cheered me up. I'm sorry you feel like you want to be alone. We'll miss you and your posts.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Reading the posts and interacting with other Forum members has always cheered me up. I'm sorry you feel like you want to be alone. We'll miss you and your posts.


It's a lot of me not wanting to be all complainey or mopey. I was hoping if I make myself step back from everything a few days It would help... but after more thinking I'm realizing that's probably the opposite and even though I've never met any if you in person you're all my friends.


----------



## Kerryann

lisa127 said:


> Problem is, since she doesn't live here I don't see her when she leaves the house!! And actually, when this guy is with her is the only time my mind is at ease when she is out.


That means he is a keeper


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> Ahhh!! I have so much packing left to do. Gotta be done by Friday. Then to portland before heading south on sunday
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


your avatar is so cute  two cute boys in one picture.
Good luck on the move!!


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> Halloween preview. She was running around the house being completely adorable.
> View attachment 101720
> 
> View attachment 101721


So freaking cute.. I hadn't thought of that costume.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well now I have. Still I likely wouldn't have put them together, kinda thick that way…


Last year I was laura ingalls from little house on the prairie and everyone was like oh are you heidi, are you wendi, are you pipi long stocking


----------



## Blakem

Does anyone know what's up with the calendar situation? I was trying not to ask, but I haven't seen anyone else ask! I understand completely that life happens but I haven't seen a post at all, unless I missed it.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Kerryann said:


> your avatar is so cute  two cute boys in one picture.
> Good luck on the move!!


Thank you, that's twice today I've been called "cute". However Lou is really the one who hogs the limelight. Can't take him anywhere without him drawing a crowd. The move should prove to be a lot of fun. I will be traveling with Lou and my best friend. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning folks


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning folks


Morning Noel! Have a Tortoise Tuesday


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Noel! Have a Tortoise Tuesday


You too


----------



## Elohi

Good morning y'all! I just watched Lady Oct take her first drink and it was a long one. She stuck her most of her whole head in and drank and drank. She's having a short soak. Her yoke isn't 100% soaked up but it's very small and flat. The incubator has circulated air so I've been worried about her hydration despite the 85%+ readings inside. 
I love her wild and wooly personality.


----------



## Elohi

Oh! And she's been eating greens, which is a little surprising. She had endive yesterday and ate about 1/3 of what I gave her.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning folks


Good Morning Noel. 

It is over pass 9 AM here, So it is a late morning even for me. What, it is about lunch time for you or it's about time to get off work?


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Noel! Have a Tortoise Tuesday



Haha....I like this Tortoise Tuesday......So what's for tomorrow??


----------



## Yvonne G

Nuh uh...not tort tuesday. It's NCIS Tuesday!!


----------



## Elohi

Tiny TBT


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon! Just coming out for a quick howdy. Yesterday I was trying to get as much painting done as I could before cooler weather comes in. Today I am trying to fix places for the plants and bring them in before night fall. Starting to get too risky for the sheets to keep working (and not blowing off in the middle of the night or cats choosing those as bed spots).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Nuh uh...not tort tuesday. It's NCIS Tuesday!!


Yvonne, if not, this should be on your Xmas list;
THE NATURAL HISTORY AND MANAGEMENT OF THE GOPHER TORTOISE by Ray E Ashton and Patricia Ashton-This is the first handbook on tortoise management and research techniques that can be applied to gopher tortoises and the concepts can be used for many species. It is designed to be the manual of basic background information on why and how to carry out field methods for environmental consultants, State and Federal agency personnel, tortoise reseachers, and land managers. Many tricks of the trade on how to count burrows, excavate, and trap tortoises are given based on the work of past researchers and the groundbreaking work of the Ashtons. No other publication currently exists that brings together all the methods and techniques for gopher tortoise management which can be used to review techniques used with other tortoises and turtles. Students and environmental consultants working with gopher tortoises and other upland species will find this handbook indispensable.

Hardcover 288 pages, $50.00 plus $12.00 S&H
__________________________________


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Noel.
> 
> It is over pass 9 AM here, So it is a late morning even for me. What, it is about lunch time for you or it's about time to get off work?


It was lunch time for me indeed for me  I hope you are having a good rest of your day


----------



## Jacqui

*sneaks back in for another quick look around*


----------



## tortdad

Howdy everyone! I'm hanging out Ina "bass pro shop" parking lot waiting for someone to come show me a car. I'm ready to pull the trigger on something for my daughter. Wish me luck coming to terms with this guy. Time to put my game face on. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *sneaks back in for another quick look around*


Hi there *waves* I see you


----------



## Elohi

Just realized my daughter must have accidentally deleted Watson's measurement picture. :0/
His weight was 252g


----------



## Elohi

And my Russian girl is 910g


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> View attachment 101926
> 
> View attachment 101927
> 
> View attachment 101928
> 
> Just realized my daughter must have accidentally deleted Watson's measurement picture. :0/
> His weight was 252g



Three little beauty.


----------



## AZtortMom

I thought I would share this beauty with everyone


----------



## Jacqui

I love that first leopard.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Howdy everyone! I'm hanging out Ina "bass pro shop" parking lot waiting for someone to come show me a car. I'm ready to pull the trigger on something for my daughter. Wish me luck coming to terms with this guy. Time to put my game face on.



So did ya?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there *waves* I see you



Can't sneak anything by you can I? Pretty hibiscus, so which one gets to eat it?


----------



## Jacqui

Just really noticed how tall that plant is Noel. Do you get to leave it outside year round? (says the woman with a backache from bringing in a few plants including 10 hibiscus of course babies next to that one of yours)


----------



## Elohi

Beans might be slightly bigger, but his tail is much smaller than Summers. He's got some catching up to do.


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> Thank you, that's twice today I've been called "cute". However Lou is really the one who hogs the limelight. Can't take him anywhere without him drawing a crowd. The move should prove to be a lot of fun. I will be traveling with Lou and my best friend.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


You couldn't ask for a better travel partner


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Just really noticed how tall that plant is Noel. Do you get to leave it outside year round? (says the woman with a backache from bringing in a few plants including 10 hibiscus of course babies next to that one of yours)


That plant is planted outside, so yes it stays outside year round. I would say it's about 6 now.


----------



## Elohi

What are you all up to this evening?
I'm sitting through my sons piano lesson with a but of a headache. 
I wish I was at home watching my tortoises.


----------



## AZtortMom

Moe you got a little something in your teeth


----------



## Kerryann

im working


----------



## Blakem

I did some rock climbing for the first time today. It was a good workout/experience! My brother started rock climbing in Italy while stationed there, so he's now trying it here.


----------



## tortdad

I worked 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## tortdad

Morning 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## ShadowRancher

Good morning every one... I'm doing that thing where you order something on amazon and then constantly refresh the tracking page because you want the stuff to come so bad  I just ordered the last supplies I need for for the tort indoor winter house this year and I'm so excited! (levi has been living in a stock tank at night for the last couple of days and I feel so bad)


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

ShadowRancher said:


> Good morning every one... I'm doing that thing where you order something on amazon and then constantly refresh the tracking page because you want the stuff to come so bad  I just ordered the last supplies I need for for the tort indoor winter house this year and I'm so excited! (levi has been living in a stock tank at night for the last couple of days and I feel so bad)



I love Amazon.com. I do most of my online shopping there, not just turtle supplies. It's delivered within a couple days, and the prices are pretty darned reasonable.


----------



## Yvonne G

One of our new members posted a thread and they had an unseen before (to me at least) emoticon in it. So I figured out the formula for it and now I can use it too.

[emoji217] [emoji217] [emoji217] [emoji217] [emoji217]


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, for cryin' out loud! It worked before...why doesn't it work now?

[emoji217]


----------



## ShadowRancher

Yvonne G said:


> I love Amazon.com. I do most of my online shopping there, not just turtle supplies. It's delivered within a couple days, and the prices are pretty darned reasonable.


Me too! I still have my student Prime membership so everything comes extra fast


----------



## Yvonne G

And I see that now it works. I wonder what's the deal?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, for cryin' out loud! It worked before...why doesn't it work now?
> 
> [emoji217]



??????????????

You lost me...............


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm having such a hard time with this colder weather. I wake up and just lay in bed for the longest time because the room is too cold to get out into. Then I piddle around in the house because it's too cold to go outside. I wish I lived someplace where the weather was warm and mild year-round.

Today I have a yard inspection in Selma - a small town to the south of me about a half hour's ride. I only have two more tortoises to place. I hope I can find homes for them before they have to hibernate.

Enough procrastinating....I've got to get out there and do my morning chores! Let's all give her a cheer: Go Yvonne!!! Go Yvonne!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I love Amazon.com. I do most of my online shopping there, not just turtle supplies. It's delivered within a couple days, and the prices are pretty darned reasonable.


It was ebay for me before. Now I do Amazon too. Most things are shipping free.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> ??????????????
> 
> You lost me...............



I was trying to put up a cute little turtle emoticon, but it kept coming up numbers and symbols and not the turtle I wanted. Then I went off the chat and came back later, and it was the turtle. It's magic. Or someone is fooling with my mind.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having such a hard time with this colder weather. I wake up and just lay in bed for the longest time because the room is too cold to get out into. Then I piddle around in the house because it's too cold to go outside. I wish I lived someplace where the weather was warm and mild year-round.
> 
> Today I have a yard inspection in Selma - a small town to the south of me about a half hour's ride. I only have two more tortoises to place. I hope I can find homes for them before they have to hibernate.
> 
> Enough procrastinating....I've got to get out there and do my morning chores! Let's all give her a cheer: Go Yvonne!!! Go Yvonne!!!




Go Yvonne GO!!!................ Go Yvonne GO!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I was trying to put up a cute little turtle emoticon, but it kept coming up numbers and symbols and not the turtle I wanted. Then I went off the chat and came back later, and it was the turtle. It's magic. Or someone is fooling with my mind.



That was some cute tortoise logo.....

Too cold?? How can it be? Jacqui will come and slap you silly of complaining it s too cold for your location at Clovis CA.


----------



## Yvonne G

I know, huh? It's really only about 50F, but br-r-r-r-r!


----------



## Jacqui

I am not one for ordering things online. I don't like the sight unseen part nor do I like the wait. Then worse is if it's something you have to go to the post office to pickup.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I know, huh? It's really only about 50F, but br-r-r-r-r!



50 is not cold. 50 is cool.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Or someone is fooling with my mind.



Nobody would EVER do something like that to you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I am not one for ordering things online. I don't like the sight unseen part nor do I like the wait. Then worse is if it's something you have to go to the post office to pickup.



I think once you got used to using Amazon. com, you'd really love and appreciate it. They deliver right to my door - usually FedEx.


----------



## Jacqui

Just order light bulbs a week or two ago... came by post office.


----------



## Jacqui

My main thing is on most stuff I want to see it. Pictures just never look quite the same.


----------



## Jacqui

Like earlier in the year I was looking at stepping stone molds and you can't see the details or lack of details in the pictures.


----------



## Elohi

I've moved lady October over to her mini closed chamber.


----------



## bouaboua

I don't like the "HOME" button that now replaced the "TOP" button before at the bottom of the page. 

I like to have the "NEW POSTS" button where the now "HOME" button are. So after viewing or reply a thread, I can see what's new.....


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, for cryin' out loud! We get used to the little green arrow to get us back up to the top, then it's gone. So then we get used to the "Top" button (thanks, Maggie), and now it's gone! For pete's sake!


----------



## jaizei

bouaboua said:


> It was ebay for me before. Now I do Amazon too. Most things are shipping free.



It might just be the old man in me speaking, but eBay used to be so much better 'back in the day'. For the most part, nowadays, I don't think it's worth it.


----------



## Yvonne G

I never could get used to eBay. Didn't like the bidding thing and really never learned how to use it. But I love Amazon.


----------



## jaizei

The only caution I have against Amazon is to not request one of the reports showing your activity over time. It hasn't changed my habits much but now I know how much I spend on there.


----------



## bouaboua

jaizei said:


> It might just be the old man in me speaking, but eBay used to be so much better 'back in the day'. For the most part, nowadays, I don't think it's worth it.


100% true. Not using eBay for quite some years now and a happy Amazon customer.


----------



## Elohi

I shop amazon almost daily. lol. 
Today I looked for large bags of fir bark since I can't find it local in anything bigger than very small bags. I need BIG *** bag and I can't find it anywhere :0/


----------



## bouaboua

I just bought a humidifier for one of the torts's indoor enclosure because the humidity in the winter time will be very low with the heater on all day long. 

Ordered on Sunday night and received on Tuesday afternoon. Shipping free. My wife is very happy, so the torts.


----------



## bouaboua

Amazon need to pay us for the advertisement here. Monica you have their number?? We will split the check three way with jaizei.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## jaizei

Prime has spoiled me though, I expect everything to have free 2 day shipping. If something takes longer to ship, I tend to forget I've ordered it and it's like Christmas. 

Though, I will say I do buy plants/seeds from eBay sometimes. I think that's one segment of eBay that isn't completely overrun by people trying to make a quick buck flipping things.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey
> View attachment 102070



Who is this cutie?????


----------



## MichiganFrog

Anyone had experience with tortoises eating Sago Palm? I've read it's extremely toxic to dogs and cats, and this afternoon one of our Sulcatas ate some. @sibi is worried to death, and most of what I've read tells me this is a death sentence. Please let me know your thoughts on this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Who is this cutie?????


my dog Roszi


----------



## Kerryann

MichiganFrog said:


> Anyone had experience with tortoises eating Sago Palm? I've read it's extremely toxic to dogs and cats, and this afternoon one of our Sulcatas ate some. @sibi is worried to death, and most of what I've read tells me this is a death sentence. Please let me know your thoughts on this. Thanks in advance!


I don't know anything about it but I hope your baby is okay.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann said:


> I don't know anything about it but I hope your baby is okay.




Hi Kerryann! I've been through so much in the past 6 weeks. Now that Baby Runt was recovering from a very serious condition, she ate some leaves from a sago palm!!!! I've been told that I just have to wait and see if she develops liver failure.


----------



## Telid

Elohi said:


> I shop amazon almost daily. lol.
> Today I looked for large bags of fir bark since I can't find it local in anything bigger than very small bags. I need BIG *** bag and I can't find it anywhere :0/


Glad I'm not the only one who spends inordinate amounts of cash there...


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Thursday Everyone


----------



## tortdad

Morning everyone 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Hermes

Does anybody know why my signature says disabled and I can't use it from the iPhone app? Here is a picture


----------



## Hermes




----------



## tortdad

That's odd


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

I'm super stoked, I get to pick my daughters new car up on Saturday. The sellers husband and I struck a deal Tuesday night on a price but later that night he texted me and said the car belongs to his wife and she wouldn't come down to the price he said. Yesterday we came to an agreement with a new price (still below his original asking price) so as long as they don't change there mind again I get it Saturday. The title is in his wife's and mother in laws name. His mother in law can't come sign it until Saturday or I'd already have it. I hope I'm not jinxing myself here but I had to tell somebody, lol. I found her a little 2007 Chevy Cobalt that has 85,000 miles on it. It's was kept up nice and has all the paperwork for oil changes and such. 
It will be a great 1st car for a 16 year old girl. Now, how am I going to keep this surprise quite until Christmas???? I can Park the car at my moms house but I'm going to want to give it to her sooner, lol. 






0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Elohi

Mine says the same.


----------



## Elohi

Hermes said:


> View attachment 102106


Mine says the same. Forgot the quote.


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> I'm super stoked, I get to pick my daughters new car up on Saturday. The sellers husband and I struck a deal Tuesday night on a price but later that night he texted me and said the car belongs to his wife and she wouldn't come down to the price he said. Yesterday we came to an agreement with a new price (still below his original asking price) so as long as they don't change there mind again I get it Saturday. The title is in his wife's and mother in laws name. His mother in law can't come sign it until Saturday or I'd already have it. I hope I'm not jinxing myself here but I had to tell somebody, lol. I found her a little 2007 Chevy Cobalt that has 85,000 miles on it. It's was kept up nice and has all the paperwork for oil changes and such.
> It will be a great 1st car for a 16 year old girl. Now, how am I going to keep this surprise quite until Christmas???? I can Park the car at my moms house but I'm going to want to give it to her sooner, lol.
> View attachment 102110
> 
> View attachment 102111
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


I really like the color


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good morning Jacqui!
Good morning everyone who might be around.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning right back!!

Have you finished all your painting?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. Has everyone seen this yet?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...-pendant-inside-tortoise.html?partner=skygrid


----------



## Yvonne G

That vet has some mighty big muscles!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummm ok. No really I thought the same and just figured it was camera angle. On the flip side of that he's got a really small cranium containment structure.


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummm ok. No really I thought the same and just figured it was camera angle. On the flip side of that he's got a really small cranium containment structure.





LMAO!!! I read that last part out loud a second time as I was laughing out loud. Alaina insisted I repeat it again because she found it amusing too. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But did y'all see the latest installment of the thread, “Random articles from the Internet Machine"?


----------



## Blakem

Ouch! That couldn't have gone down smoothly


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> View attachment 102137
> 
> LMAO!!! I read that last part out loud a second time as I was laughing out loud. Alaina insisted I repeat it again because she found it amusing too. HAHAHAHA


All these comedians out of work, and I'm making jokes for free…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So y'all know I'm a huge Professional Bull Rider fan, right? It's not just the riders, it's the bulls. This is 3 time world champion bull of the year, “Bushwhacker" with his final out. He has retired, but really he's one of the best. 

http://www.pbr.com/en/media/videos/2014/10/bushwacker-wins-world-champion-bull-title.aspx


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A slow motion replay of Mikes get off shows he didn't get stepped on, he was down from his hard landing. Bushwhacker isn't one of those mean bulls, he does his job and heads on back to the alleyway. There are though, some downright mean bulls out there. The best bulls do counter moves to the riders with the goal of tossing the rider, not to hurt them.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So y'all know I'm a huge Professional Bull Rider fan, right? It's not just the riders, it's the bulls. This is 3 time world champion bull of the year, “Bushwhacker" with his final out. He has retired, but really he's one of the best.
> 
> http://www.pbr.com/en/media/videos/2014/10/bushwacker-wins-world-champion-bull-title.aspx



-shudders- ouch. 
Brings back crazy memories.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> -shudders- ouch.
> Brings back crazy memories.


Few know this about Monica, but she was a Bull Rider in the past…


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A slow motion replay of Mikes get off shows he didn't get stepped on, he was down from his hard landing. Bushwhacker isn't one of those mean bulls, he does his job and heads on back to the alleyway. There are though, some downright mean bulls out there. The best bulls do counter moves to the riders with the goal of tossing the rider, not to hurt them.



The second bull I rode came back for me. When I finally realized what was happening I jumped up and I ran for the chutes and he barely missed me. I heard/felt him mauling the chute below me. As I was climbing over the chute I climbed up on, men from the other side tried pulling me over to them and caught my just crushed pelvis on the top of the chute and I went limp from the intense pain. I almost passed out. I don't really recall being pulled down but I remember standing back there and I started laughing hysterically when I realized I was alive.


----------



## Elohi

I only rode twice. LOL.


----------



## Elohi

Oh I do remember them yelling at me and each other that I was passing out and to not let me fall on the bull in the chute below me. But the part where they managed to get me to safety, I don't remember at all. I was all of 16. LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I only rode twice. LOL.


Rode...8 Seconds?


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO! ! ! !


----------



## Elohi

I didn't make it all 8 seconds. I may have if I had ridden by the female rules but no females had ridden and they weren't familiar with the rules. So I rode traditionally and I was bucked off after 5 seconds. How I was stomped was rather unfortunate. Both of the bulls hind hooves right into my pelvis as I flipped off his right rear side. Everyone thought I was dead apparently, or so I heard the next day from many people who watched. It appeared that he stomped/jumped/continued to buck and his rear hooves caught me in the abdomen. But he didn't, it was a pelvic blow.


----------



## Elohi

A couple of riders tried to trade bulls with me because they knew his history and I knew NOTHING. But my uncle refused to allow it. I drew the bull I drew and that was that. Ok? Lol. So they warned me to run the second I hit the ground because he would spin back around and get me. They were right, he did come for me. I'm damned lucky to have only been stomped...


----------



## Blakem

Well, I just got to my orientation an hour early. Thankfully I have the forum!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Those are the Bulls that give the others a bad name...


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Those are the Bulls that give the others a bad name...


True. And my first bull just bucked me off and went on about his business. All that bull did was give me an adrenaline rush and the desire to climb onto another bull...


----------



## Elohi

I wanted to learn but bull #2 changed my mind LOLOLOL


----------



## Elohi

I may have actually tried again if I had stayed around rodeos but when I was 19 I got the the out of Colorado. I loved CO, but the family I lived with there was a bunch of crazies. Literally.


----------



## bouaboua

Bull riding? 

I ride on a 55 gallon drum, practice bull I guess once in Mexico. fall off it less then couple second. hit my head, scraped my elbow. And that is it. I keep my two feet on the ground.


----------



## Elohi

I found it easier to stay on a bucking horse, of course he was saddled and bucking up hill so maybe that had something to do with it. Hahahaha


----------



## Blakem

I would like to try bull riding, but I just have seen the riders get wacked in the face with the head too many times, not to mention the hand getting caught in the rope. I've gotten quite paranoid since my accident with a table saw.


----------



## Elohi

I got bucked of when riding bareback once and landed in rocks and sagebrush. That was rather painful. Getting back on him was hard because I was shaking and hurting. He never tried to buck me off again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Bull riding?
> 
> I ride on a 55 gallon drum, practice bull I guess once in Mexico. fall off it less then couple second. hit my head, scraped my elbow. And that is it. I keep my two feet on the ground.


Steven, practice bulls for these cowboys are bulls that aren't good enough to make it in the PBR touring division. What you describe is beer drinking riding! LOL.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just learn on the local news that a vegetarian omelette does not contain bacon! What is this madness?


----------



## Elohi

OMG and my very first true and long trail ride initiated me good and proper like...
At the end of long ride, we opened the horses up and I was on a friggin Shetland because I was too green for the green horses in the group. So we are at a good canter and ffs my pony steps in a prarie dog hole or something and we roll......I go flying off in front of a rolling horse and do a cartoon like slide on my face/chest after I flip a time or two. My friend and I were out front and all the horses/riders behind us have to stop in a frenzy because they just see a whole lot of dirt in the air. My pony was fine, one minor knee scrape but the furless rider was covered in cuts and scraps from head to knees LOL. And I had swim practice RIGHT after the ride.... The water stung SO BAD!!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven, practice bulls for these cowboys are bulls that aren't good enough to make it in the PBR touring division. What you describe is beer drinking riding! LOL.



Maybe.......But I was having beer after I fall off it.......Was I????.LOL...


----------



## Elohi

Awww well would ya look at that. Self soaking.


----------



## Telid

Elohi said:


> Awww well would ya look at that. Self soaking.
> View attachment 102142


"Can't you see I'm in the bath, woman? Get out!"


----------



## AZtortMom

made me laugh


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 102148
> made me laugh


LOL!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just learn on the local news that a vegetarian omelette does not contain bacon! What is this madness?


Emergency TFO meeting!!! 
The issues that will be discussed:
1-*We need vegetarian bacon*
2- There is no bacon emoji


----------



## tortdad

I just had lunch at my favorite little Mexican restaurant and there was a dead RES in the parking lot. He'd been run over (a few days ago)

 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Jacqui

Did you guys see the sulcata from Craig's list in Phoenix? He is so horribly grown. I want the poor guy.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Did you guys see the sulcata from Craig's list in Phoenix? He is so horribly grown. I want the poor guy.


Yes!!!

I saw that too. r/s/t posted that thread. How are you going to get him to you? Is Jeff around AZ sometime soon??

That owner what "rehome fee" too.


----------



## Jacqui

I never rode a bull, but I rode my feeder calf does that count? lol


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Yes!!!
> 
> I saw that too. r/s/t posted that thread. How are you going to get him to you? Is Jeff around AZ sometime soon??
> 
> That owner what "rehome fee" too.



Yeah, I worry when they don't post what the fee is. Jeff was in Phoenix last week, now he is in UT.


----------



## Jacqui

I had Oriental for lunch and my cookie said: "You will soon receive an unusual gift freely given. Accept!".


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Yeah, I worry when they don't post what the fee is. Jeff was in Phoenix last week, now he is in UT.



Very sad to look at that torts. Have you contacted the owner? It make me sad just to think of that poor guy. Hope the owner are not asking for some ridiculous amount of money.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I had Oriental for lunch and my cookie said: "You will soon receive an unusual gift freely given. Accept!".



Hahahahaha.......


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Very sad to look at that torts. Have you contacted the owner? It make me sad just to think of that poor guy. Hope the owner are not asking for some ridiculous amount of money.



Any money is a ridiculous amount to pay for such a deformed animal in my opinion. He wants $150. Found him a couple of months ago walking down the street. Says he is 50-60 lbs, but doesn't each much.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Any money is a ridiculous amount to pay for such a deformed animal in my opinion. He wants $150. Found him a couple of months ago walking down the street. Says he is 50-60 lbs, but doesn't each much.


So he found the torts? and having him for couple months then asking for $150.00?? Some people have no shame.....


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> So he found the torts? and having him for couple months then asking for $150.00?? Some people have no shame.....



I believe he said he spent $120 on a vet visit as soon as he found him (because thinking he was run over)


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I believe he said he spent $120 on a vet visit as soon as he found him (because thinking he was run over)


I hope that is true. but I'm not too sure. Sad though......


----------



## Elohi

Alaina says it's beautiful out today. I have to agree.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I believe he said he spent $120 on a vet visit as soon as he found him (because thinking he was run over)


He did not spell the Sulcata correctly and he is sorry he need to ask for rehome "free"..........


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> He did not spell the Sulcata correctly and he is sorry he need to ask for rehome "free"..........



I just got done calling and telling Jeff I wish he was going to Phoenix and his first comment was, "You know I was there twice last week" and my reply was something about yeah but now I WANT you to go there, so you won't. lol Not that I really have a spare $150 sitting around gathering dust either.


----------



## Jacqui

I like her pink duckie.


----------



## Elohi

She has decided to get IN the water now. Lol.


----------



## Jacqui

Looks like she found a bigger water source too.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I just got done calling and telling Jeff I wish he was going to Phoenix and his first comment was, "You know I was there twice last week" and my reply was something about yeah but now I WANT you to go there, so you won't. lol Not that I really have a spare $150 sitting around gathering dust either.



sigh........


----------



## bouaboua

Can she be more cuter???????

That just reminded me when my daughter are young at that ages. Those days........................are long gone......Now I need to make appointment to reserve a time to have dinner when them.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Looks like she found a bigger water source too.


Hahaha yeah, she dragged the big black concrete mixing pan out and asked me to full it.


----------



## Jacqui

I know what you mean about having to make appointments. Seems like they have so much going on in their lives. (I did make a date with my daughter for lunch for tomorrow  )


----------



## bouaboua

Yep!

I have dinner appointment this Sunday night for dinner with my order daughter. Looking forward to that. 

The younger one is in Long Beach. She may come home during the Thanksgiving.


----------



## AZtortMom

*looking around for Jacqui*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I can't believe that my satellite TV has no channel airing the original “Psycho" tomorrow!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I can't believe that my satellite TV has no channel airing the original “Psycho" tomorrow!


It just dawned on me, it probably airs on Mothers Day!!


----------



## taza

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It just dawned on me, it probably airs on Mothers Day!!


LMAO!!!


----------



## Telid

bouaboua said:


> Yep!
> 
> I have dinner appointment this Sunday night for dinner with my order daughter. Looking forward to that.
> 
> The younger one is in Long Beach. She may come home during the Thanksgiving.


I know you meant "older", but I'm picturing a mail-order daughter, similar to a mail order bride. The concept is hilarious: A girl pops out of a box - "Dad! Gimme $200."


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

taza said:


> LMAO!!!


I'm glad someone other than me got and enjoyed that. I must say, I was proud of myself when it crossed my mind.


----------



## bouaboua

Telid said:


> I know you meant "older", but I'm picturing a mail-order daughter, similar to a mail order bride. The concept is hilarious: A girl pops out of a box - "Dad! Gimme $200."


Hahaha....older......not order.

The "ordered" one may cost lot more than 200 bucks.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Yep!
> 
> I have dinner appointment this Sunday night for dinner with my order daughter. Looking forward to that.
> 
> The younger one is in Long Beach. She may come home during the Thanksgiving.



I hope you have a wonderful evening with her Sunday. Thanksgiving isn't too far away.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This morning, I woke with a dinner idea on my mind. Karen works hard every day, and I lay around the house fantasizing if only I had a sponsor to pay for my tortoise keeping. Anyway, I enjoy making dinners for her. 
So here's what I came up with while I slept. I'm cooking some long grain brown rice. I'm pressure cooking some boneless, skinless chicken breasts. So, I'll be making a bed of rice, laying the chicken on top and pouring a cream of mushroom soup creation all over it, then baking it in the oven to finish it off. What do you think? I know, no bacon, but I just couldn't figure out how to integrate it. Oh, and I'm topping it all off with some crushed potato chips.


----------



## Jacqui

You could wrap the chicken in the bacon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But then it's not crunchy bacon.


----------



## Jacqui

Cook and crumble the bacon on top of the whole thing


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nice. I like it.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Hi Kerryann! I've been through so much in the past 6 weeks. Now that Baby Runt was recovering from a very serious condition, she ate some leaves from a sago palm!!!! I've been told that I just have to wait and see if she develops liver failure.


That's the worst  I am so sorry Sibi


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> Emergency TFO meeting!!!
> The issues that will be discussed:
> 1-*We need vegetarian bacon*
> 2- There is no bacon emoji


I love vegetarian bacon. I have never eaten real bacon.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i find this to be very cute


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> I love vegetarian bacon. I have never eaten real bacon.


So it's cured soy belly?


----------



## Elohi

Found the hatchling flipped in her water dish at lights out tonight. Scared the crap out of me but she was fine.


----------



## tortdad

Good morning all


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> Found the hatchling flipped in her water dish at lights out tonight. Scared the crap out of me but she was fine.


 She was just self soaking 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Kerryann said:


> I love vegetarian bacon. I have never eaten real bacon.


I've only eaten beef bacon (I can't eat pork).


----------



## tortdad

Good afternoon Ali, I hope your day is shaping up well for you. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Good afternoon Ali, I hope your day is shaping up well for you.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Morning all Happy Friday


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all Happy Friday


----------



## smarch

Good Morning and Happy Halloween to those who celebrate, and happy Friday to those who don't! (I'm quite a celebrater personally lol)
I'm back, the fact that I took a break probably didn't do much since I still had homework, school, and work (although I still have to do an assignment from tues...) but I'm feeling a little happier, I was at a really bad point of depression, and when you have depression the bad moods are really bad, the only description I can think of is a lyrical quote by Metallica _Low Man's Lyric _ "So low the sky is all I see" But yesterday I realized I was feeling a little better and I still am a little today, I'm still not myself but I'm better. Thanks to Nank honestly, sometimes I feel like he's the only one who listens to me when I speak, so we have a lot of conversations and he just politely stares and listens, he probably likes the company too. I'm somewhat upset I missed a "drag ball" at our school last night (but who does something from 10:30 PM and later on a Thursday night!?) I was gonna dress up all handsome and everything! (although I kind of wonder if because I wear more guy clothes since they're comfier, if technically my "drag" would be a dress...)

How's everyone been since Monday? I've missed you all


----------



## smarch

Also a new development with Nank, he learned if he sits in his food bowl and stares at me he gets more food...
He ate 2 handfuls of spring mix Tues, should I be feeding him more if he eats all of his second helpings? I don't want to starve him but I don't want to overfeed him (or can he not be overfed and will just poop out what he doesn't need?)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good to have you back. Welcome to frightnight Halloween. And don't forget, tomorrow when you go to bed set your clock back one hour.


----------



## smarch

Darn all your talks of riding and rodeo yesterday!  I really want to move south/west!! I know the music I listen to isn't technically "real country" and its actually Nashville pop-country stuff but it all makes me want to move and be a cowboy (yes I know i'm a girl...) and ranch and live that life... that's all I want


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good to have you back. Welcome to frightnight Halloween. And don't forget, tomorrow when you go to bed set your clock back one hour.


 I'll be posting pictures of my awesome Halloween, and ahead of time I'll make the statement that I wont be drunk I'm just crazy lol, if there is any alcohol I only plan to have a Mike's. 
I'd never forget that hour for my clock! I'm looking forward to that extra hour of sleep! This college kid is running on a level of exhaustion I've never before experienced (in fact I wonder if exhaustion fueled the depression... probably)


----------



## smarch

This may be my first Halloween in the office (I don't recall what days Halloween fell on the last 3 years but I don't think I was in). I put out a little bowl of candy on my desk since I had been given some after carving pumpkins with my professor last weekend and started eating it for meals and need to get rid of it, the one worker we guessed would stop by first was in fact the one who did (does every office have a notorious food hunter? We swear he sniffs it out!) Our secretary is wearing a cute lil crown that is her granddaughters and is the "queen of the engineering department" ... does that by default make me princess since its us 2 and a bunch of men?


----------



## smarch

oooh and last weekend I did the zombie run! I don't think I ever filled anyone in on how I did!! I survived! at the end a group of zombies rather than taking life tags gave us one?? ... friendly lol, so that's how I survived. I wore some fake wounds with one on my face and put it with makeup and fake blood and all that, and on the drive home (it was night) a few cars stopped next to me at stoplights with faces that were just too funny due to my "wound" hahaha me and my friend had a great time from that...though I seriously thought I was going to have the police called on my car though! 

and sorry for my several posts lol i'm making up for what I missed


----------



## ShadowRancher

Good morning everyone! Happy Halloween! I'm super excited today, not only is it my favorite holiday but I was able to start building my new indoor/winter 4'x10' tort house last night!


----------



## smarch

ShadowRancher said:


> Good morning everyone! Happy Halloween! I'm super excited today, not only is it my favorite holiday but I was able to start building my new indoor/winter 4'x10' tort house last night!


 Halloween is my favorite holiday too! Any special Halloween plans?


----------



## Elohi

Happy Halloween!! This is also my favorite holiday!


----------



## smarch

Anyone dress up themselves or the torts? I know its kinds frowned upon and degrading but Nank is a pet to me, not as snuggly as a fluffy pet, but I still get him on the Halloween trickery, I'll probably only be wearing fangs and carving a pumpkin (more treats for Nank, he decided he likes pumpkin though its hard for him to eat) But he'll be wearing his little dino costume cozy thing I made for him... if I can find it, since I haven't seen it since last Halloween.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm planning on dressing up as a productive person today! LOL


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm planning on dressing up as a productive person today! LOL


I'm dressed as an Engineer! ... I was really gonna throwthem off and wear a train conductors hat but ran out of time, perhaps next year


----------



## Elohi

I'm going to be scarecrow from the wizard of oz to compliment little miss Dorothy. 
J is going to be little red riding hood and A is going as a hippy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That was one of my favorite line while I was a design engineer. People would ask what I did, I'd tell them “I'm a design engineer" they'd get a puzzled look on their faces and I'd say, “I know right? They'll let anyone drive a train!"


----------



## ShadowRancher

smarch said:


> Halloween is my favorite holiday too! Any special Halloween plans?


A friend lives in a big neighbor hood so we are running a little haunted house in the garage for the kids. Ive been making skull masks for everyone involved all week


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That was one of my favorite line while I was a design engineer. People would ask what I did, I'd tell them “I'm a design engineer" they'd get a puzzled look on their faces and I'd say, “I know right? They'll let anyone drive a train!"


 I work with my dad, so for most of my childhood I was insistent in my head he drove a train!  So I get that joke all the time too! But I think i'm totally getting a train hat for next year and a toy train to put on my desk  For someone who hated math its funny that I LOVE engineering and love my job, and happened to fall into it, I'll be getting my degree in communications with a minor in art this coming spring and I will be an engineer full time after that


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> I work with my dad, so for most of my childhood I was insistent in my head he drove a train!  So I get that joke all the time too! But I think i'm totally getting a train hat for next year and a toy train to put on my desk  For someone who hated math its funny that I LOVE engineering and love my job, and happened to fall into it, I'll be getting my degree in communications with a minor in art this coming spring and I will be an engineer full time after that



2 Thumbs Up!!!


----------



## smarch

ShadowRancher said:


> A friend lives in a big neighbor hood so we are running a little haunted house in the garage for the kids. Ive been making skull masks for everyone involved all week


 Fun! I used to love the houses that did that! Technically if I wore a mask I could pass off as a kid, but I don't feel like going out alone. How've you been making the masks? I'd be having so much fun with plaster gauze and my friends faces it wouldn't be funny lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's been raining for the most part, the last two weeks here. Sure, well get a day of no rain, but it doesn't really last. The cats here at the ranch all are suffering cabin fever. They are running around in the house, diving off couch backs to chair backs to cat trees to power sliding on the kitchen floor as they do raceway speed laps.


----------



## smarch

My cat is crazy most of the time. I've probably told you all the story before, he was a stray living outside (we assume dropped off because of our barn across the street) but he was a pet because he came neutered, so we got him to come over to us one day and our neighbors at the time saw, and had a husky so they brought out a thing of dog food and he stuck around ever since, so we started to feed him, built him an insulated cat house and he lived 24-7 outside, until he got stuck in a snowbank his first winter and his meowing saved his life, we took him in and that was his first night inside, last year we had a fox that kept coming really close when we were outside, and in the past foxes have scooped up neighborhood cats, so last summer he came inside forever, he's around 12 now. He does sleep a lot but then some days he goes crazy, running up and down our stairs and playing with anything around. One time I was playing with him and it was on our tile floor and he was skidding around so much he started loudly panting, kinda scary! Just this morning he was attacking the zipper dandle on my dads coat that was on a chair! Is a full moon coming? They seem to get extra crazy around full moons


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We call it “Getting the YaYa's" as in, “It sounds like the cats are getting the YaYa's. "


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's been raining for the most part, the last two weeks here. Sure, well get a day of no rain, but it doesn't really last. The cats here at the ranch all are suffering cabin fever. They are running around in the house, diving off couch backs to chair backs to cat trees to power sliding on the kitchen floor as they do raceway speed laps.




Well, your crummy high pressure system that's been keeping all the rain up there in your neck-o-the-woods, has finally decided to drop down south a bit more. We're supposed to get at least a half inch of rain by tonight! Hooray!! We can sure use it. So nice of you to share.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne, we aim to please.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We call it “Getting the YaYa's" as in, “It sounds like the cats are getting the YaYa's. "


 We just call ours the Spazz-manian devil lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> We just call ours the Spazz-manian devil lol


I like it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

today is a day to get fat on candy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blakem

Happy "wear this while I take a quick picture to torture you" day, for your animals! Chance is thrilled. The last picture is the after effects, straightening still obviously thrilled. He got treats out of it!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning! Not such a good one here. Last night the darn wind blew the covers off of three bunches of plants I was trying to save from the frost including my tomato.


----------



## smarch

Blake m said:


> Happy "wear this while I take a quick picture to torture you" day, for your animals! Chance is thrilled. The last picture is the after effects, straightening still obviously thrilled. He got treats out of it!


 Holy ears!!
I got my cat a shark fin last year, I shall dig that up for him too if i'm making Nank dress up


----------



## smarch

I have made the- you can call it weird or silly- decision that if my car dies I WILL fix it, totaled I cant really do much about, but if it dies I'll spend my time and money to fix it. Including starting to take night courses on cars after graduating college, we have a trade school right in my town too. Its not like a classic car or even really have a justifiable reason to be so attached, but whatever I guess it is what it is with me still being young and naïve.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Morning! Not such a good one here. Last night the darn wind blew the covers off of three bunches of plants I was trying to save from the frost including my tomato.


Morning Jacqui  Sorry to hear that! Do you know if they survived?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

is any one here good with iPhones? I'm trying to reset my phones settings but its asking for a four number password, but i don't even have a password to get into my phone.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Happy Halloween, guys! I love Halloween and Christmas. I don't hold back for either holiday The kids and I are all pretty SICK today, so it should be interesting.

Here's an awesome dog costume. I think I need to do this for my cats also, so my house can look like the Haunted Forest scenes from Chamber of Secrets I'll admit that the frightened people in this video made me giggle way too much.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> is any one here good with iPhones? I'm trying to reset my phones settings but its asking for a four number password, but i don't even have a password to get into my phone.


Try 0000 or 1234


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Well, your crummy high pressure system that's been keeping all the rain up there in your neck-o-the-woods, has finally decided to drop down south a bit more. We're supposed to get at least a half inch of rain by tonight! Hooray!! We can sure use it. So nice of you to share.


This is what it looks like Yvonne.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> is any one here good with iPhones? I'm trying to reset my phones settings but its asking for a four number password, but i don't even have a password to get into my phone.


 or the last 4 of your phone number. I don't have an iphone, but it seems like one to try


----------



## bouaboua

Yes. Warp the chicken with bacon


Yvonne G said:


> Well, your crummy high pressure system that's been keeping all the rain up there in your neck-o-the-woods, has finally decided to drop down south a bit more. We're supposed to get at least a half inch of rain by tonight! Hooray!! We can sure use it. So nice of you to share.


We suppose to get heavy rain in the south bay today from 6:00AM till noon. Have not see one drop yet. The weatherman lie again.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is what it looks like Yvonne.
> View attachment 102278
> View attachment 102279


This is what we need in California........Please send them over Ken.....Please.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> This is what we need in California........Please send them over Ken.....Please.


That will be a very long ditch to dig Steven! We will need men younger than ourselves to help with the digging!


----------



## Blakem

smarch said:


> Holy ears!!
> I got my cat a shark fin last year, I shall dig that up for him too if i'm making Nank dress up


Yeah, I hear that a lot, considering he's a pit bull. I love his ears!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i hate technology its so confusing!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

oh no now i sound like an old person!


----------



## smarch

I just had my anxiety flare up quite bad and I currently feel gross  my stomachs been rumbling from lunch (not that uncommon but it was louder than usual) so I was like "what if i'm sick?" then my anxiety took off... worsened said sick symptoms (I have the biggest anxiety of nausea and stomach bugs). Just gotta distract myself since I've already started the anxiety cycle! One night I was up for an hour nibbling a tum with Nank trying to calm down enough to lay back down (i'm still not sure if I woke up anxious or nauseous but it was quickly both) Its worse since I'm stuck at work since my dad drove me in so i'm essentially "trapped" which of course highers anxiety.
Actually now its mostly passed, but my intestines really hurt... hard to explain I guess since its normal to me by now but not really a normal thing to experience


----------



## smarch

Blake m said:


> Yeah, I hear that a lot, considering he's a pit bull. I love his ears!


 I know someone who's dog is part pit bull I forgot the other, and the ears are pretty much the same, they call he bat dog lol. I think its only "holy ears" since so many crop the ears...


----------



## ShadowRancher

smarch said:


> Fun! I used to love the houses that did that! Technically if I wore a mask I could pass off as a kid, but I don't feel like going out alone. How've you been making the masks? I'd be having so much fun with plaster gauze and my friends faces it wouldn't be funny lol


haha they are paper craft so luckily (for my friends) I wont be near their faces with craft stuff  I used this pattern https://www.etsy.com/transaction/236369954


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That will be a very long ditch to dig Steven! We will need men younger than ourselves to help with the digging!



Ummmm.......You are correct Sir. 

If that is the case....

Send some rain cloud this way. Please.......I will have Jerry Brown pay you.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i hate talking to apple support  why my phone no work well


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Steven, I'm not so sure that even I contain enough hot air to move clouds your way. I know this is hard to believe, but I think it may be true. I can see the headlines now, “Global Warming Has Been Identified As Starting With One Man,A Cowboy Ken In Oregon!"


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Morning Jacqui  Sorry to hear that! Do you know if they survived?



Haven't really gone and looked at them other then my poor 'mater who looks pretty sad. I guess I am going to have to take the tomatoes off of it and have fried green tomatoes, huh.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Happy Halloween, guys! I love Halloween and Christmas. I don't hold back for either holiday The kids and I are all pretty SICK today, so it should be interesting.
> 
> Here's an awesome dog costume. I think I need to do this for my cats also, so my house can look like the Haunted Forest scenes from Chamber of Secrets I'll admit that the frightened people in this video made me giggle way too much.



lol the dog!!


----------



## smarch

ShadowRancher said:


> haha they are paper craft so luckily (for my friends) I wont be near their faces with craft stuff  I used this pattern https://www.etsy.com/transaction/236369954


 Well those are cool! And I doubt any of my friends would let me near them with plaster gauze anyways due to the fact that you have to make sure you have tons of petroleum jelly on your eyebrows unless you no longer want eyebrows, I've done casts of my own face before without issue though, and minus plaster flakes showing up in my eyes for a few days it was good. I LOVE plaster gauze... and even regular plaster. Once I imprinted a series of scars i have into clay and made a mold for plaster, that came out pretty cool. I want to plaster gauze a cast of my mid ribs to hips to create something, I like using my body for art, it makes it more personal type thing.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate technology its so confusing!



Me too!!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> oh no now i sound like an old person!



*frowns* and what is wrong with being an old person??????


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> *frowns* and what is wrong with being an old person??????


Everything!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I just had my anxiety flare up quite bad and I currently feel gross  my stomachs been rumbling from lunch (not that uncommon but it was louder than usual) so I was like "what if i'm sick?" then my anxiety took off... worsened said sick symptoms (I have the biggest anxiety of nausea and stomach bugs). Just gotta distract myself since I've already started the anxiety cycle! One night I was up for an hour nibbling a tum with Nank trying to calm down enough to lay back down (i'm still not sure if I woke up anxious or nauseous but it was quickly both) Its worse since I'm stuck at work since my dad drove me in so i'm essentially "trapped" which of course highers anxiety.
> Actually now its mostly passed, but my intestines really hurt... hard to explain I guess since its normal to me by now but not really a normal thing to experience



*hug* Keep working on it.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Everything!



How so very wrong you are, being old is the best time in life.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> *frowns* and what is wrong with being an old person??????


I just want to stay 15 forever, so i don't have to work or deal with the real world.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven, I'm not so sure that even I contain enough hot air to move clouds your way. I know this is hard to believe, but I think it may be true. I can see the headlines now, “Global Warming Has Been Identified As Starting With One Man,A Cowboy Ken In Oregon!"



What a reason to become famous.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I just want to stay 15 forever, so i don't have to work or deal with the real world.



... of course as an adult I don't have to follow my parents rules on things like how many animals I can have, ect..,


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> *hug* Keep working on it.


 I'm glad I caught it, i'm not wearing my heart rate strap today (usually when I realize i'm anxious I look at that and focus on physically bringing it down. But thankfully anxiety isn't hard to catch after the 3 years I've been working with it, all of a sudden from your insides between my belly button and heart get hot from the inside spreading out. I'm feeling better though thankfully.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> What a reason to become famous.


Hot Air Bafoon?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> ... of course as an adult I don't have to follow my parents rules on things like how many animals I can have, ect..,


that will be the one "good thing" about being old. but still i don't want to be on old man slowly getting all cranky.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I just want to stay 15 forever, so i don't have to work or deal with the real world.


Too bad...That is not going to happen. Sorry!!!

Welcome to the real world.....Soon! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that will be the one "good thing" about being old. but still i don't want to be on old man slowly getting all cranky.


GET OFF MY YARD!!! CANT YOU READ?


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven, I'm not so sure that even I contain enough hot air to move clouds your way. I know this is hard to believe, but I think it may be true. I can see the headlines now, “Global Warming Has Been Identified As Starting With One Man,A Cowboy Ken In Oregon!"


 I have a different global warming theory involving a certain family member and the other end


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> GET OFF MY YARD!!! CANT YOU READ?


AAAAAAAA noooo old people are attacking me


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> I have a different global warming theory involving a certain family member and the other end


Laughing my old man a$$ off!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> AAAAAAAA noooo old people are attacking me


Shaking fist in the air!!!!!


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I just want to stay 15 forever, so i don't have to work or deal with the real world.


 your last summer of freedom is a coming, gotta get a job early if you want a car and gotta keep said job if you want gas for said car, and gotta work to pay for the pets... and I'm only 21... next summer is the first summer that isn't mine, after this spring ends I enter the real-real world


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But I'm not as old as my birthday.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I'm glad I caught it, i'm not wearing my heart rate strap today (usually when I realize i'm anxious I look at that and focus on physically bringing it down. But thankfully anxiety isn't hard to catch after the 3 years I've been working with it, all of a sudden from your insides between my belly button and heart get hot from the inside spreading out. I'm feeling better though thankfully.



Glad your feeling better. Pat yourself on the back for being able to recognize it and work it down.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that will be the one "good thing" about being old. but still i don't want to be on old man slowly getting all cranky.



Old does NOT mean cranky.  I have always been this cranky.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> your last summer of freedom is a coming, gotta get a job early if you want a car and gotta keep said job if you want gas for said car, and gotta work to pay for the pets... and I'm only 21... next summer is the first summer that isn't mine, after this spring ends I enter the real-real world


but driving is to hard


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven, I'm not so sure that even I contain enough hot air to move clouds your way. I know this is hard to believe, but I think it may be true. I can see the headlines now, “Global Warming Has Been Identified As Starting With One Man,A Cowboy Ken In Oregon!"


Not enough "Hot air"?? 

This is from the Cowboy Ken? Hard to believe...........


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I have a different global warming theory involving a certain family member and the other end



lol I tease my husband about that sometimes.


----------



## bouaboua

smarch said:


> I have a different global warming theory involving a certain family member and the other end


My wife will agree with you on this..........


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> lol I tease my husband about that sometimes.


You WOMAN ! ! ! ! ! !

Can't live with....Can't Live without.......


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but driving is to hard



Only when you first start and then it's easy and so enjoyable. Having the freedom to go where you want and when you want, it's worth it.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Not enough "Hot air"??
> 
> This is from the Cowboy Ken? Hard to believe...........



I know!!


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Laughing my old man a$$ off!





bouaboua said:


> You WOMAN ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> Can't live with....Can't Live without.......


We'll just say in my case its not my father...
and i'm glad people actually found that funny, I was worried I was immature lol turns out we all are


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Only when you first start and then it's easy and so enjoyable. Having the freedom to go where you want and when you want, it's worth it.


yes and then when i can drive i can get as much tortoises and taco bell as i want!


----------



## Jacqui

Gotto go, lunch time with my daughter.


----------



## bouaboua

Hey! ! !

You know what? It start to rain now! ! !

Cowboy Ken: Your "Hot air" worked........No matter from which end...............It work ! ! ! ! Thanks!!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Gotto go, lunch time with my daughter.


Enjoy your date! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Hey! ! !
> 
> You know what? It start to rain now! ! !
> 
> Cowboy Ken: Your "Hot air" worked........No matter from which end...............It work ! ! ! ! Thanks!!


Due in part to my old age, I sit and talk to myself all the time. I believe that end is where the hot air is coming from. Yup. Ava hasn't moved from my side.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but driving is to hard


 Its only scary at first! First time I drove, it was in my car now (which was my parent car, they got a new one and I bought the old one off them) and it has a VERY sensitive gas pedal, and I'd never even felt a normal one, so we had just turned into our rather long driveway from the road and my mum got out and told me to drive, she left the wheel turned and I had no idea... needless to say we quickly ended up in the brush  I REFUSED to drive until driver ed, and even then the guy had to take me to a school parking lot to even start. But now I'm quite a good driver, in fact being in the car with someone else gets scary. 
My brother is 15, has been saying half his life "driving will be easy I play GTA"... he driove in our driveway the first time several months ago "That's nothing like GTA, that's SCARY" lol


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Due in part to my old age, I sit and talk to myself all the time. I believe that end is where the hot air is coming from. Yup. Ava hasn't moved from my side.


hahahahahahahahahahahah!!!!!!!

LOVE IT! ! ! ! ! !

It is great to be old! ! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Have I really watched almost all of the movie, “This is the End" while chatting with you kids?


----------



## smarch

I just was asked by a co-worker if I was going trick or treating, I said no but only because I don't live on a populated street and don't want to park in a community area on the road randomly... his response was "yeah, don't want to go back to your car towed... Darn it, trick!" haha!

I look younger than I am and could easily pass 21 for 16 if I wanted to without a mask and with... easily an 8th grader! Not really for older people trick or treating but I mean free candy from strangers!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Haven't really gone and looked at them other then my poor 'mater who looks pretty sad. I guess I am going to have to take the tomatoes off of it and have fried green tomatoes, huh.


Awww...you never know, they may pull through. But green tomatoes are cool too I can't believe I didn't fry any in my huge box. We had lots of tomato salad and spaghetti sauce, though I hope all goes well for you!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Man, you guys have had me giggling today Have a great day, whoever reads this! Take care!


----------



## smarch

Prairie Mom said:


> Man, you guys have had me giggling today Have a great day, whoever reads this! Take care!


 That's what we're here for (well maybe the REAL reason is torts but who really knows lol) You have a good day too!
:cactus: :tomato:
^ignore if those just came out code, i'm experimenting


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> We'll just say in my case its not my father...
> and i'm glad people actually found that funny, I was worried I was immature lol turns out we all are



You say that like being immature is a bad thing.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Enjoy your date! ! !



I did! I did! I am just so glad after years of being apart we have this time. I really enjoy our weekly Friday lunch date. Today she brought me a pumpkin bar with a tortoise cookie on top.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I did! I did! I am just so glad after years of being apart we have this time. I really enjoy our weekly Friday lunch date. Today she brought me a pumpkin bar with a tortoise cookie on top.


 Picture Please.......

Don't tell me you ate it already! ! !


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> You say that like being immature is a bad thing.


 No, not saying its a bad thing I just know jokes like that aren't always "socially acceptable" and didn't know our limits, didn't want to be known as "fart-joke-weirdo" or something


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> No, not saying its a bad thing I just know jokes like that aren't always "socially acceptable" and didn't know our limits, didn't want to be known as "fart-joke-weirdo" or something


old people.....


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Picture Please.......
> 
> Don't tell me you ate it already! ! !



What you think I can go all the way home with it just sitting there silently looking yummy and not eat it, just so I can grab the camera, find out the batteries have once more died, let the batteries charge up, take a picture and then after hours of denying myself I can finally eat it?????


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> old people.....



We know, your secretly jealous of us.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> We know, your secretly jealous of us.


 I kinda am, wisdom, retirement=more tort time, and 65+ here means free classes at my school!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui, have you read some of the posts from the fart-joke-weirdo ?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I kinda am, wisdom, retirement=more tort time, and 65+ here means free classes at my school!



I'd love to be taking them up on those classes when I am 65.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> We know, your secretly jealous of us.


90% of old people dress strange, have really bad taste in music and are grumpy all the time!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui, have you read some of the posts from the fart-joke-weirdo ?



I read Smarch's posts all the time.  ... and yours too... wait are you meaning somebody else???


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> 90% of old people dress strange, have really bad taste in music and are grumpy all the time!



Not sure how ANY of the younger generation can consider our dress strange. I do realize many of you have no idea what music is, only noise making.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Not sure how ANY of the younger generation can consider our dress strange. I do realize many of you have no idea what music is, only noise making.


please don't go in to "back in my day" blah blah blah blah


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> What you think I can go all the way home with it just sitting there silently looking yummy and not eat it, just so I can grab the camera, find out the batteries have once more died, let the batteries charge up, take a picture and then after hours of denying myself I can finally eat it?????


You are killing me one way or the other................!!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> please don't go in to "back in my day" blah blah blah blah




You mean when I walked two miles uphill both ways through 2' of snow to go to school?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> You mean when I walked two miles uphill both ways through 2' of snow to go to school?


old people.....


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> 90% of old people dress strange, have really bad taste in music and are grumpy all the time!



I'm so happy that one day, you will be exactly just like what you described here.......Believe me. That day of 65 will come very, very soon.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> I'm so happy that one day, you will be exactly just like what you described here.......Believe me. That day of 65 will come very, very soon.


i will never turn into that!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got awhile before I get to that “magic" age of 65.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> old people.....


...jealous kidlings...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got awhile before I get to that “magic" age of 65.


I'm sorry if this is rude to ask, but how old are you cowboy?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i will never turn into that!!!!


That's what I said when I was young......You will, not to worry r/s/t.....You will! ! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> That's what I said when I was young......You will, not to worry r/s/t.....You will! ! ! !


aaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i will never turn into that!!!!



A future of becoming 65 sure beats the alternative.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> A future of becoming 65 sure beats the alternative.


........


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got awhile before I get to that “magic" age of 65.


I have few more years too. By then. Most of my Torts should old enough to breed. 

Good! ! !!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I'd love to be taking them up on those classes when I am 65.


 Check it up with state schools near you when you get to 65, you don't get the credits (since technically in college you're formally paying for the credits toward the degree) but you can sign up and attend for free here, I was telling my secretary whos retiring soon about it, she's excited


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

wow i found this amazing pic on google, i didn't know that aldabras could live on that.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> A future of becoming 65 sure beats the alternative.


 Actually all through high school I used to say and genuinely think "i'd rather die at or before 50, because I don't want to get old" ... then I matured, as much as my life is bad at times I'm sticking around for Nank, we're going to grow old together


----------



## smarch

Not gonna lie though I LOVE being a 90's baby... i'm totally rocking out to Backstreet Boys at work right now!


----------



## mike taylor

Headed to Louisiana! For a roller derby match . If anyone wants to see some derby the match is in Bossier City Louisiana
. Its Saturday night. If you live out that way let me know and I'll tell you time and place .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> Not gonna lie though I LOVE being a 90's baby... i'm totally rocking out to Backstreet Boys at work right now!


see old people have bad taste in music!


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> see old people have bad taste in music!


 are you calling me old!? Jeeze! At least I can buy alcohol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> are you calling me old!? Jeeze! At least I can buy alcohol


im 15......i know nothing about alcohol


----------



## smarch

"Jam 'cause Backstreet's got, it, Come now everybody, We've go it goin' on for years, We've got it going on for years"
*Sarah jamming out at desk*


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> "Jam 'cause Backstreet's got, it, Come now everybody, We've go it goin' on for years, We've got it going on for years"
> *Sarah jamming out at desk*


why you listen to bad music! lol


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im 15......i know nothing about alcohol


 Well i'll give you credit you're better than our town! ... and I'm 21 and know little too, I actually had to have my cousins boyfriend show my how to do a shot the right way on my birthday. But honestly theres nothing special about alcohol in my opinion, I literally only drink it for the yumminess (but I mean people do that with Kool-Aid too) Only time I currently drink even my little bit is if I'm don't homework when the walking dead is on


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why you listen to bad music! lol


 Nostalgia, dude!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

nos·tal·gia
näˈstaljə,nəˈstaljə/
_noun_

a sentimental longing or wistful affection for the past, typically for a period or place with happy personal associations.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i had to google it


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

my favorite bands are Sublime, Cage the elephant, Gorilaz, and modest mouse.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my favorite bands are Sublime, Cage the elephant, Gorilaz, and modest mouse.


 I don't think I could begin to explain my musical tastes without you thinking i'm crazy!
"pop"-country: Toby Keith, older Shania Twain, Garth Brooks
the happy upbeat Backstreet Boys and NSYNC
Rock & Roll: Chuck Berry, Beach Boys (not elvis)
a "symphonic metal" band based in finland called Nightwish
Disturbed, Marilyn Manson (the non-filthy songs)
I could keep going too lol


----------



## smarch

yup so a half hour later I'm still listening to the same song...


----------



## Abdulla6169

This is real music:




Give me the flute and sing
For singing is the secret of existence 
And a whimper does not last
After existence comes to cessation
Have you ventured the forest like I have?
A house but not [one of] the palaces
Then you pursed the water mills
And climbed the rocks
Have you bathed in my perfume
And dried in the sunlight 
And you drank wine at dawn
In glistening glasses
Have you sat during the afternoon like I have?
Between the rows of grape vines
And the grapes dangled
Like golden chandlers
Have you made the grass a bed at night?
And used the space as a blanket
Ascetic in what will come
Forgetful of the past
Give me the flute and sing
And forget sickness and [its] cures
People are but lines
Written with [flowing] water
-Gibran Khalil Gibran, a truly great Arab poet 

This was sung by Fairuz, a Lebanese singer with immense talent. She is admired thought the Arab world. She was born in 1950.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I even own some of his writings. And I agree…Gibran Khalil Gibran, a truly great Arab poet !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

This is my favorite song


----------



## Blakem

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> This is my favorite song


Definitely a good choice in my book.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Blake m said:


> Definitely a good choice in my book.


finally at least one other person in this forum has good taste in music


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> This is real music:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me the flute and sing
> For singing is the secret of existence
> And a whimper does not last
> After existence comes to cessation
> Have you ventured the forest like I have?
> A house but not [one of] the palaces
> Then you pursed the water mills
> And climbed the rocks
> Have you bathed in my perfume
> And dried in the sunlight
> And you drank wine at dawn
> In glistening glasses
> Have you sat during the afternoon like I have?
> Between the rows of grape vines
> And the grapes dangled
> Like golden chandlers
> Have you made the grass a bed at night?
> And used the space as a blanket
> Ascetic in what will come
> Forgetful of the past
> Give me the flute and sing
> And forget sickness and [its] cures
> People are but lines
> Written with [flowing] water
> -Gibran Khalil Gibran, a truly great Arab poet
> 
> This was sung by Fairuz, a Lebanese singer with immense talent. She is admired thought the Arab world. She was born in 1950.


Yes, ok you win that is indeed real music! Beautiful, mesmerizing, and that is quite a voice talent.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> This is my favorite song


I've never heard the song before, but theyre pretty good! 
I have good tastes in music, its a HUGE variety, i essentially listen to anything that isnt filth... or rap


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

more good music


----------



## smarch

This is music!
Ok i get many of you wont like it, but just listen to her voice! She is one of the most talented musicians I know, its unfortunate that her and this band split ways, but she's doing her own solo career well. Tarja Turunen


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> This is music!
> Ok i get many of you wont like it, but just listen to her voice! She is one of the most talented musicians I know, its unfortunate that her and this band split ways, but she's doing her own solo career well. Tarja Turunen


Well i guess we all have different definitions of good music


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Well i guess we all have different definitions of good music


I know I know, its the opera-esque sound to it thats the problem to many i share it with. It was weird to me at first because of that and how it has a darker sound, but i fell in love because of how different it is, and the vocal range Tarja has, I do not have that range lol... she's also super musically trained its magical! 
Like said though I have a huge variety of music that i listen to, because you have good taste. 
At least I'm not listening to songs like Anaconda or YOLO, nothing against people who do like it but to me its blah. and anything auto-tuned the crap out of, whats amazing is how powerful Tarja's voice is without any adjustment. They're now on their 3rd singer in nightwish... but it will never be THIS!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm so old, I just fell asleep watching tv.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon has it's first person under observations for Ebola. Hoohoo!!'


----------



## Telid

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm so old, I just fell asleep watching tv.


Don't have to be old for that...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

(I was watching judge Judy)


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> (I was watching judge Judy)


Man.....You are old...

I never fall asleep when she is on. Special when she tab her desk with her pen and shout: Look this way".


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I love watching her yell at people!!!


----------



## Blakem

smarch said:


> I've never heard the song before, but theyre pretty good!
> I have good tastes in music, its a HUGE variety, i essentially listen to anything that isnt filth... or rap


Wait, what?! You're 21 and you've never heard this song from Sublime? I'm actually not sure if you're from the US. They have been pretty popular. But the original vocalist died in the mid 90's.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening TFO


----------



## smarch

Blake m said:


> Wait, what?! You're 21 and you've never heard this song from Sublime? I'm actually not sure if you're from the US. They have been pretty popular. But the original vocalist died in the mid 90's.


Yeah I'm from the US and dead serious haven't heard them, I've heard of them Just never actually listened to them.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Yeah I'm from the US and dead serious haven't heard them, I've heard of them Just never actually listened to them.



You have your work cut out for you.


----------



## smarch

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Happy Halloween!
> View attachment 102344
> View attachment 102345
> View attachment 102346
> View attachment 102347


Liking the Land Shark!!!


----------



## Elohi

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What the h3ll? Hippies in Texas? And/or Oz?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What the h3ll? Hippies in Texas? And/or Oz?


HAHAHA!!


----------



## Telid

Elohi said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!
> View attachment 102348
> 
> View attachment 102349
> 
> View attachment 102350
> View attachment 102351
> 
> View attachment 102352


Not a single person came to my place, E.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Liking the Land Shark!!!


The land shark was not loving it! He refused to look at the camera.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Telid said:


> Not a single person came to my place, E.


We never have kids stop by here. Even now that the new neighbors have kids I think they went into town.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'd do the same.


----------



## Elohi

Yeah, when I lived in the country, we went into town for Halloween fun.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And the big fancy houses for the good goodies!


----------



## Elohi

*note to self...
Coconut oil is the best makeup remover ever. Even eyeliner all over your face is no match.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Better than shell conditioner?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I had to…


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I had to…


Hahahaha. lmao! Good one!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I'm about an hour away from completing the new heated house for the outdoor kids. Then it's paint and drag it out in the pen.


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> How so very wrong you are, being old is the best time in life.


I'm not finding that to be true. I wish I was.

I am 4 years away from turning half a century. Is that old enough to decide that being young (not child young, though) was so much better?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I hear ya. Karen and I are trying not to make any audio noise when we get up off the couch or chair. It's ok to say aw if no one is around, but when others are around, well you know, standing up kinda hurts sometimes.


----------



## Elohi

I'm pretty sure my moans and groans when getting up are completely involuntary. :0/
#haggard


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I'm about an hour away from completing the new heated house for the outdoor kids. Then it's paint and drag it out in the pen.


I've been putting off finishing it I think because of how much I've enjoyed building it and coming up with new ideas for it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I'm pretty sure my moans and groans when getting up are completely involuntary. :0/
> #haggard


Well ours aren't on purpose! It just happens. Get up to go have a smoke, groan. Crawl around on my knees in the barn building things, moan when strengthening up…try stopping them though. That makes it fun.


----------



## Elohi

I'm turning into a wuss as I age. :0/


----------



## lisa127

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well ours aren't on purpose! It just happens. Get up to go have a smoke, groan. Crawl around on my knees in the barn building things, moan when strengthening up…try stopping them though. That makes it fun.


The lower back is the worst.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Me it's lower back right hip. Heck, some days it seems to me I'm dragging my leg along for company and not as part of a system of transportation. We certainly pay for what we did in our youth…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Then there's the “pain au jur". I'm gonna stop now. I'm p¡ssing myself off whining so much. I'm gonna have to go slap myself and tell me to man up!


----------



## lisa127

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Me it's lower back right hip. Heck, some days it seems to me I'm dragging my leg along for company and not as part of a system of transportation. We certainly pay for what we did in our youth…


all my problems are on my right side. In my twenties I was rear ended and got a bulging disk in my neck. Ever since my entire right side gives me problems. neck, shoulder, hip, knee, leg. It's all connected I guess. And of course it gets worse as the years go on. then of course you can't forget the arthritis I have in almost all my fingers now!!

But honestly, when I said getting old is not better than being young I was not talking about this kind of stuff. I was talking about the mistakes I've made - big ones. That I wish I could go back and change.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

lisa127 said:


> I'm not finding that to be true. I wish I was.
> 
> I am 4 years away from turning half a century. Is that old enough to decide that being young (not child young, though) was so much better?


It's worse in your 40's. Because, I think, 50 is preprogrammed as getting old.


----------



## lisa127

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's worse in your 40's. Because, I think, 50 is preprogrammed as getting old.


what's worse? you mean because I'm only four years away from 50 I'm beginning to fret over it?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hahaha…no. At least when I was in my forties I figured, why am I hurtin? Then 50 rolled around and I realized everyone my age was feeling the same as me.


----------



## lisa127

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hahaha…no. At least when I was in my forties I figured, why am I hurtin? Then 50 rolled around and I realized everyone my age was feeling the same as me.


oh.....lol. yeah, once you hit 50 I guess you figure you're supposed to hurt. In your 40's you are still resisting it, like you haven't accepted getting older.


----------



## Telid

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And the big fancy houses for the good goodies!


I had full sized candy bars from costco, a carved and lit pumpkin, and the girlfriend even had posters up outside. I think my area just sucks...


----------



## dmmj

Age is only a number, at least that is what I keep telling that damn judge anyways.

Anyways enjoy... if you dare.
http://www.kfiam640.com/onair/tim-c...e-film-will-chill-you-12924469/#ixzz3HmlvPSY4


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I recently watched a movie called, “All is Lost" staring Robert Redford and it suddenly dawned on me that he was oldish when I was in my 20's yet he still seems ok. Then I remembered the working for a living part of life and realized he and I have had completely different lifestyles as adults.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> Age is only a number, at least that is what I keep telling that damn judge anyways.
> 
> Anyways enjoy... if you dare.
> http://www.kfiam640.com/onair/tim-c...e-film-will-chill-you-12924469/#ixzz3HmlvPSY4


None English subtitles? Ahhhhhh, run away. Run away!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> Anyways enjoy... if you dare.
> http://www.kfiam640.com/onair/tim-c...e-film-will-chill-you-12924469/#ixzz3HmlvPSY4


Awwww…now you've done gone and scared everyone off…


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Headed to Louisiana! For a roller derby match . If anyone wants to see some derby the match is in Bossier City Louisiana
> . Its Saturday night. If you live out that way let me know and I'll tell you time and place .



Too see you fall on your behind?? I would go.....


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO. 

May you all have a dandy weekend.


----------



## lisa127

Good morning!


----------



## bouaboua

The part of yard that my wife are in charge;


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning everyone


----------



## Yvonne G

Your wife's portion of the yard is very beautiful! Roses, gardenias and mums. I love gardenias, however, I have no place on my property where one would do well.

*IT'S RAINING - IT'S POURING - THE OLD MAN IS SNORING!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
So kind of Cowboy Ken to share with us down here in the desert.


----------



## Yvonne G

So yesterday I was missing a cat, Lady Grey, who is always near me when I'm outside. She didn't come for dinner. She didn't join me and Misty in the back yard when Misty went out for her evening and during-the-night ablutions and she wasn't around for breakfast. This is very unusual because when I'm outside, we are joined at the hip. This a.m. I went all around my property looking for where a cat might be hiding (its raining, remember?) and no Lady Grey. I checked the busy street to be sure there were no dead bodies out there. I looked in the garage. No lady Grey. So I went about my business of feeding and opening the tortoise habitats, and when I got to the car port, where I have the winter warm houses for special needs tortoises, I heard her squeaky little meow. She was inside one of the vacant enclosures. I have no idea how she got in there. I hadn't opened that lid for weeks. The only thing I can figure is she went into one next door when I had the lid open to feed them, and got closed in, and in trying to find a way out squeezed over the wall into the vacant one. Needless to say, she was very glad to see me. (and I was VERY relieved to have found her. I hate it when a cat is missing)


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh I'm so glad she is ok! Lucky Girl!


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Oh I'm so glad she is ok! Lucky Girl!



I love your new avatar picture!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Your wife's portion of the yard is very beautiful! Roses, gardenias and mums. I love gardenias, however, I have no place on my property where one would do well.
> 
> *IT'S RAINING - IT'S POURING - THE OLD MAN IS SNORING!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> So kind of Cowboy Ken to share with us down here in the desert.




Yes. Thank you Cowboy Ken for blowing the rain cloud this way. We need more.

I'm glad you found your Lady Grey. I don't like the missing pets feeling. It is that uncertainty feeling something bad may happen and we maybe at fault. If I did this ....or if I didn't do this........

I'm just glad she is OK even I'm not that much a cat person.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Oh I'm so glad she is ok! Lucky Girl!


New avatar....

part of weeding picture?? I like it....Classic.....


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> I love your new avatar picture!


Thank you Yvonne it's my favorite wedding picture so far


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> New avatar....
> 
> part of weeding picture?? I like it....Classic.....


Yes it is  thank you I love this picture of us


----------



## mike taylor

In Louisiana you can tell by the pictures. I found a turtle!


----------



## Yvonne G

the water is so clear! Am I remembering correctly that you were there for roller derby? How did that go?


----------



## mike taylor

The match is tonight at 5:00 pm . That was a pond in front of bass pro shop . Me and the wife came up here to spend time alone . The kids are with friends so happy fun time all alone . Lost two hundred in the slots .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bass Proshop is having their “Flannelbration" shirts are on sale.


----------



## bouaboua

You can win it back in the derby?? by kicking few butt? I'm glad you have some nice time with the Mrs but in the bass pro shop???????

Unless that was her idea..........Keep us posted with how you do in the derby.......


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> You can win it back in the derby?? by kicking few butt? I'm glad you have some nice time with the Mrs but in the bass pro shop???????
> 
> Unless that was her idea..........Keep us posted with how you do in the derby.......


How SHE does in the derby…


----------



## mike taylor

Thats right Ken! I can't skate . Haha Yes it was her idea to go to the bass pro . I got myself a red head pull over . Its only 50 degrees here and I didn't pack a jacket .


----------



## mike taylor

Headed to Monroe to see Duck dynasty!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how was everyones Halloween?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Headed to Monroe to see Duck dynasty!


I'm sorry Mike…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how was everyones Halloween?


Uneventful. Yours?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i am fat with all the candy i have eaten


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We had no candy here.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm sorry Mike…


I guess you don't like the show?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We had no candy here.


 I feel sorry for you


----------



## Elohi

I'm currently sugar toxic.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We should have had chocolate for imaginary treaters. 
Never really cared for the show. 
What, pray tell is sugar toxic?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

cowboy your like the Halloween Grinch


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how was everyones Halloween?



I'm pretty much off the beaten path (plus, I live in a cave and am a troll, not liking anyone's company but my own) so I keep the gate shut and the lights off. I do love candy, but at 76 years of age it's hard to disguise myself enough to pass for a kid.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

everyone here is a Halloween Grinch!


----------



## Yvonne G

That's what happens when you get old, Nick. I think I heard you say once that you were not going to get old? Keep up the good work.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

yea i will never get old.


----------



## Blakem

Yvonne G said:


> I'm pretty much off the beaten path (plus, I live in a cave and am a troll, not liking anyone's company but my own) so I keep the gate shut and the lights off. I do love candy, but at 76 years of age it's hard to disguise myself enough to pass for a kid.


Or maybe that metal gate out front keeps the kiddos away! It sure confused me on how to enter when you were no where in site.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i will be that one creepy 30 year old dude that still goes trick or treating.


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i will be that one creepy 30 year old dude that still goes trick or treating.


I dress up but I don't trick or treat. I just accompany my kids and enjoy the evening.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We should have had chocolate for imaginary treaters.
> Never really cared for the show.
> What, pray tell is sugar toxic?


Sugar toxic is kind of like an alcohol hangover. Toxic and recovering.


----------



## Blakem

Here's some cool pictures that my sister in law took. This is climbing area is the cracks. It's was interesting.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> I guess you don't like the show?


Although Karen says to tell Jase hi for her????


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Although Karen says to tell Jase hi for her????


Will do! Karen


----------



## taza

Has anyone heard how Baby Runt is doing after eating a toxic plant?


----------



## Jacqui

taza said:


> Has anyone heard how Baby Runt is doing after eating a toxic plant?



I see M. frog is on, so maybe she will update us on Runt.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

stanford vs. Ducks about to start on fox. Don't worry. I'll give updates…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

stanford 0 Ducks 7


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

sports confuse me


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Watch one game with me as a commentator, and you'd know football!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i watched one entire football game and its was the most boring experience of my life, it was worse than school.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

stanford 3 Ducks 7


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i watched one entire football game and its was the most boring experience of my life, it was worse than school.


Only because you don't understand it. Once you learn the intricacies, it's very entertaining.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

stanford 3 Ducks 14


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

stanford 6 Ducks 14


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

stanford 6 Ducks 21


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

stanford 6 Ducks 24


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> stanford 6 Ducks 21
> View attachment 102441


ummm.......cowboy......


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

stanford 13 Ducks 24


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Watch one game with me as a commentator, and you'd know football!!!


Well then let's watch football because I currently greatly dislike it but am open to being proven wrong. 

I'm a hockey fan, much more action. Bruins Senators right now and Oilers Canucks at 10:30... too bad we don't have the NHL network here so I can't watch that one


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> stanford 6 Ducks 21
> View attachment 102441


Please don't tell me that is you Ken ! ! 

Please......


----------



## bouaboua

bouaboua said:


> Please don't tell me that is you Ken ! !
> 
> Please......




Or before you mat Karen..........


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Please don't tell me that is you Ken ! !
> 
> Please......


No chance in H E Double Toothpicks!!


stanford 16 Ducks 24


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You should know better…no boots or hat…


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Please don't tell me that is you Ken ! !
> 
> Please......


Bwahahahahaha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

this is cowboy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

stanford 16 Ducks 31


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nick, that is wrong on too many levels…I threw up alittle…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

stanford 16 Ducks 38


----------



## Elohi

This little critter is something else.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You should know better…no boots or hat…


Sorry then.............


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

stanford 16 Ducks 45


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The Ducks have pulled their starters from the game and are letting the backups play now.


----------



## mike taylor

Whats going on? The pictures rts is posting made me throw up!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The Ducks have won once more!
7-1. Come on college football playoff committee.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nick, that is wrong on too many levels…I threw up alittle…





mike taylor said:


> Whats going on? The pictures rts is posting made me throw up!


its kinda wrong to judge people on the way that they look, lets all be nice here


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What you say is very true. After all, they likely put lots of thought into the outfits for the day.


----------



## Elohi

I have a jacked up nose and I wear nerdy t-shirts. #dontjudge


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I wear flannel shirts and Levi's. 9 out of 10 times my socks don't match.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey friends in Arizona! Remember, don't set your clocks back an hour tonight!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey friends in Arizona! Remember, don't set your clocks back an hour tonight!!!


why?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

They don't change the time in Arizona. I just figured they might need a reminder.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

At times I'm not real nice...


----------



## Elohi

http://instagram.com/p/u4mjSSst7a/


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

thats so cute! how old is your leo?


----------



## Elohi

Another
http://instagram.com/p/u4mXesMt7I/


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats so cute! how old is your leo?


She hatched on Oct 25th.


----------



## Elohi

She's a whopping week old LOL.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> At times I'm not real nice...
> View attachment 102483


What game is this and why have I not played it? It looks fun. 
...well I suppose the answer to why I haven't played is called 7 courses


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummmm “matching with friends".


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> What game is this and why have I not played it? It looks fun.
> ...well I suppose the answer to why I haven't played is called 7 courses


It's matching with friends. I haven't played it in forever but I still have the app.


----------



## smarch

And for appearences I'm up there in the weird my parents get mad since I really am adorable, but "ruined" My blond hair by putting some purple in, and chopping it short. I also guess my clothing choice is "off" too since dressing pretty is yucky. Haha I put little effort into my looks, keeping out au-natural


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone Happy Saturday


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> stanford 6 Ducks 21
> View attachment 102441



Oh...MY...LORD!!! I would be so embarrassed!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> stanford 6 Ducks 21
> View attachment 102441


My eyes! Pass the eye bleach!!


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning TFO. 

One extra hour of sleep sure are nice.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Good morning TFO.
> 
> One extra hour of sleep sure are nice.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That was supposed to be 2 thumbs up!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i didn't even notice the time change


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i didn't even notice the time change


Darn teenagers!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Darn teenagers!


Darn elderly people


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Darn elderly people


LOL. You're alright!


----------



## lisa127

You two are funny.


----------



## Elohi

It's finally hit 70F today. I'm not certain as to what temps the yearling leopards can handle on the cool end of the spectrum. If it's sunny out, is 70 warm enough to be outside?


----------



## smarch

Happy sunday everyone! I was all excited last night to get an extra hour of sleep and then after the Bruins game was over i flipped channels just in time to catch that The Goonies was on, and it ended at 1:00, i said there was no way i'd stay up for the end... well needless to say instead of sleeping an extra hour i just stayed up a few extra hours, ah well, it was worth it!
Then this morning i got to go visit my aunt and hang out with her dog again, i literally love him! So i should probably do homework instead of being on here now right lol, need to finish it so i can have a drink while watching The Walking Dead 


The picture of the puppy in the frame you can see above the drawers is his brother Bear when they were puppies, he was a love too


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> It's finally hit 70F today. I'm not certain as to what temps the yearling leopards can handle on the cool end of the spectrum. If it's sunny out, is 70 warm enough to be outside?


Take it out for awhile! The passive heat is always warmer. Maybe follow with a nice warm soak for afters.


----------



## dmmj

Is it wrong to want o play " eye of the tiger" on a wedding night?
It's an awesome song.


----------



## Yvonne G

Welcome back, David! We've missed you. ***Yvonne chuckled into her sleeve - eye of the tiger, huh!!***


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> Is it wrong to want o play " eye of the tiger" on a wedding night?
> It's an awesome song.


Only if you get married on the winter solstice. Shortest day=Longest night.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dog


----------



## Yvonne G

Two can play this game:

Cat


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

pancake


----------



## Yvonne G

Waffles


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

BACON ! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

fish


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

pancake of the sea


----------



## Yvonne G

I concede! Nothing can top that bacon picture!!


----------



## Yvonne G

OOPS! I just realized that it wasn't Nick's bacon picture. No fair, Ken. You weren't playing.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bacon mouthwash


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Bacon mouthwash


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I concede! Nothing can top that bacon picture!!


The only thing that can top that bacon, is more bacon!!!


----------



## dmmj

Conversation when the first woman lands on the moon.
"houston we havae a problem"
"what?"
"never mind"
"what's the problem?"
"nothing"
"please tell us"
"i'm fine"


----------



## Blakem

dmmj said:


> Conversation when the first woman lands on the moon.
> "houston we havae a problem"
> "what?"
> "never mind"
> "what's the problem?"
> "nothing"
> "please tell us"
> "i'm fine"


Bravo, Dave. I will be sharing this with my girlfriend.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i ate all my Halloween candy already


----------



## smarch

Not gonna lie I like how girls stop growing earlier, I still fit in these pants I made in/around 6th grade in home ec.


----------



## Kerryann

smarch said:


> Not gonna lie I like how girls stop growing earlier, I still fit in these pants I made in/around 6th grade in home ec.


My husband has a blanket made with that same material.


----------



## Kerryann

My good friend was here all weekend with me and we spent most of it drunk. I needed a few days of relaxing. Today we went down to Ann Arbor Michigan, home of the U of M wolverines, and had lunch at a brewery. I had corn bread pancakes with vegetarian chili, and an egg on top. I am still stuffed and we had lunch at like 11 am. We hit three more breweries today and drank beer that we thought tasted like ebola would. 
I am sad she went home.  Three days isn't enough fun after the last months I have had.


----------



## smarch

Kerryann said:


> My husband has a blanket made with that same material.


I have a pillow from the left over material from after these. I love it! Even though he's no longer 8... I think that's why I like it even more now, honestly.


----------



## Kerryann

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> this is cowboy
> 
> View attachment 102461



I think he posted up that pic a long time ago.


----------



## Kerryann

smarch said:


> I have a pillow from the left over material from after these. I love it! Even though he's no longer 8... I think that's why I like it even more now, honestly.


Sorry I lied.. I just got corrected. His blanket is SR and a 3 back from when racing was racing he told me.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Kerryann said:


> I think he posted up that pic a long time ago.


lol really?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I survived family (future in laws) visiting. They visited a week ago and I'm just now caught up on laundry, dishes, and sleep. 

I've been working full time and will be getting insurance coverage one week before turning 26. Good timing, eh?

To anyone who wants candy let me know. We have like 5 pounds! We were expecting tons but with the cold snap we only had 3! 

Hope all is well with everyone. I feel like life's been so busy lately but wanted to say hi to my tort friends!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 102563
> 
> BACON ! ! !


Men.....This looks very good, makes me want to go to IHOP now!!


----------



## Elohi

Lol! I let my big kids gorge on candy in Halloween night but they had to trade what was left for a pound of better quality candy (not artificial crap). And even still I have 6.25 lbs to give away. So my neighbor is going to take it with her to the middle school she subs for and leave it in the teachers lounge.


----------



## Kerryann

Okay so here's a picture of my food.




Friday morning I was up super early for work and I had to stop at the gas station. The woman working the register was like "oh your hair is so pretty, what color is that?" and I said "well kind of a strawberry blond." and she was like "ummm noooo" so I was like "well it's between red and blond" and she was like "hmmm no". I asked her "what color do you think it is?" and she was like "I don't know thats why I asked you." I have been laughing about that all weekend.  So we decided at a bar my hair is liberty bell blond.


----------



## bouaboua

Is that "beer" with your Breakfast?


----------



## smarch

Kerryann said:


> Sorry I lied.. I just got corrected. His blanket is SR and a 3 back from when racing was racing he told me.


Yeah you win, I was too young before the crash to realize it, I never really had a chance to be a fan. That's a nice old blanket! I love blankets!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Is that "beer" with your Breakfast?


Let's hope so!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tonight I'll be making plenty of noise getting up, as well as sitting down. I spent the better part of the day on my hands and knees getting the new heated house to within 3% of completion.


----------



## mike taylor

We went to ihop this morning on our way home . We were eating and someone broke into my truck stole my bags and my hand guns . We lost the match by fifty points . But on the plus side we won by twenty points today .


----------



## bouaboua

Did you report to the police about the break-in?


----------



## mike taylor

Yes i did but they don't ever find your stuff . I'm just glad I took my cheap hand gun . It was only a five hundred dollar gun . My good one is on my nightstand.


----------



## bouaboua

May not for the purpose of getting it back but to clear from any trouble if someone use that gun to commit a crime that may cause you some headache which you don't need.

That gun are registered under your name right? Or in TX they don't do that? I mean register the S/N of the gun to the buyer/owner?


----------



## mike taylor

Yes I gave them all the information they needed . Just sucks that poeple have to do this . I wish we could cut their hands off . Then maybe they would think twice before stealing.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

look at this pic i found! i don't even get how the tort is still alive!


----------



## mike taylor

I was in Louisiana when it happened. So if they find my stuff and the poeple that did it I have to drive up there to prosecute. I will be in the front row in that court room . I hate a thief.


----------



## bouaboua

I'm with you on that too. I hate people violating my space like my home and my car. But I know that sometime is not avoidable so I keep things low profile and not give the interest or the opportunist a chance. 

Even you call the gun you lost is the "cheap" one but still $500...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Yes I gave them all the information they needed . Just sucks that poeple have to do this . I wish we could cut their hands off . Then maybe they would think twice before stealing.


I'm with you Mike. I have no sympathy for a thief. 
If one is in need, asking me for help more likely will involve me gifting. Steal from me, more likely will involve them looking over their shoulder.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i started watching the TV show American Horror Story and i will never sleep again..... that sh*t is scary!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i started watching the TV show American Horror Story and i will never sleep again..... that sh*t is scary!


I like sleep, it's like being dead without the commitment!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

that reminds me i should really start studying for my science test tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that reminds me i should really start studying for my science test tomorrow.


You're consistent at least. And you don't play subject favorites. That's important.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i hate school


----------



## tortdad

Good morning all


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all!


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Good morning all
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Morning Kevin!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all!


Morning Ken


----------



## Maggie Cummings

smarch said:


> Not gonna lie I like how girls stop growing earlier, I still fit in these pants I made in/around 6th grade in home ec.



I have those same pants! Only it's Dale Earnhardt Sr....
And I'm over 60 and still fit in mine too...


----------



## parrotlady

Good morning, it is a bit nippy at 45 degrees in Tucson!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 102563
> 
> BACON ! ! !



OMG!!! Let me at it


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## ShadowRancher

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I like sleep, it's like being dead without the commitment!


Love that show! The format is fun because they do something new every season


----------



## ShadowRancher

ShadowRancher said:


> Love that show! The format is fun because they do something new every season


oops clicked reply on the wrong message....guess I'm not awake yet


----------



## Jacqui

Morning


----------



## JAYGEE

Ordered some seeds from sulcata food. I'm using some plastic tubs from Walmart. My question is top on or top off, until seeds are sprouting? I just planted the seeds yesterday.


----------



## Elohi

What is this "the bean farm" sponsor/store?


----------



## Jacqui

I would with top on.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning!!


----------



## JAYGEE

Jacqui said:


> I would with top on.



That's what I thought, but I am usually wrong. Lol


----------



## JAYGEE

Good morning!


----------



## tortadise

Otis doesn't like the cold. Nor do I.


----------



## Elohi

Look!!!


Mine mine mine! Hehehehehe


----------



## JAYGEE

Elohi said:


> Look!!!
> View attachment 102698
> 
> Mine mine mine! Hehehehehe



Nice, where did you find it? My wife would like something like that.


----------



## Elohi

JAYGEE said:


> Nice, where did you find it? My wife would like something like that.


It's a custom made by Rock Baby Scissors. She's got an etsy store and a fb page if you'd like the links.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> It's a custom made by Rock Baby Scissors. She's got an etsy store and a fb page if you'd like the links.



Ummmm......Custom made....Very nice!!


----------



## JAYGEE

tortadise said:


> Otis doesn't like the cold. Nor do I.
> View attachment 102696
> 
> View attachment 102697




Mine doesn't like the cold either.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

There's a joke here I'm sure of it ;


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> There's a joke here I'm sure of it ;
> View attachment 102702


Hahahahahaha
A snapshot of Cowboys morning.


----------



## smarch

I actually owned this back in high school.... bacon does not belong in everything!


----------



## Elohi

If you were on fb, i'd be clicking share. @Cowboy_Ken


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Hahahahahaha
> A snapshot of Cowboys morning.


Heeey…I ain't dead!!!!


----------



## smarch

I'm making my tattoo co-payment today for my tattoo next Monday  ... while I cant wait I also don't want to image this day next week I will have been without my grandpa for exactly 3 years and without my Grammy for exactly one. The tattoo will be a heart formed of 2 awareness ribbons in memory of them, the tattoo artist is coming in on his day off to do it special on the day of the aniversary


----------



## Jacqui

But see Kelly, without the cold, you wouldn't have the great excuse for snuggle cuddle time under the blankees.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I'm making my tattoo co-payment today for my tattoo next Monday  ... while I cant wait I also don't want to image this day next week I will have been without my grandpa for exactly 3 years and without my Grammy for exactly one. The tattoo will be a heart formed of 2 awareness ribbons in memory of them, the tattoo artist is coming in on his day off to do it special on the day of the aniversary



What a neat way to remember them. Sorry about their loss from your life in the being alive sense, but sounds like they are very alive in your heart and your memories.


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> But see Kelly, without the cold, you wouldn't have the great excuse for snuggle cuddle time under the blankees.


But the tortoises hate it. There all cooked up in the buildings. The greenhouse is nice. But they like outside better. Well first sign of cold means booking flight to Central America I suppose. Sigh, wish I could move there. Too many regulations getting the tortoises abroad.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> What a neat way to remember them. Sorry about their loss from your life in the being alive sense, but sounds like they are very alive in your heart and your memories.


 I should probably tell my mum I made an appointment to do it, I've mentioned I want it done (I've wanted it for over a year now, so that's essentially my main must about getting a tattoo, especially since this one is for my wrist while my other is on my hip hidden) Hopefully my mu agrees and realizes this is my way of keeping them with me (they were her parents), funny thing is... ok maybe its not funny, but a huge coincidence, the day before my grandfather passed those 3 years ago was the day I got my first tattoo. The fact that that happened was actually the reason I didn't get this earlier, I was genuinely afraid if I got the tattoo my grammy would leave too, we had 2 months after the Drs sent her home saying it was late stage lung cancer and there was nothing we could do, and in that time I KNEW I wanted the tattoo, but didn't want it to be like my first one. In fact I didn't even tell my parents about the first one until 6 months after I did it since everyone was hit so hard by surprise. 
I miss them, miss my grammy every day, her and I became closer after my grandpa passed and I would go over and she'd tell me all sorts of stories about him and his time in the war and just silly stories when his Alzheimer's was still "goofy" (he never got bad bad). She loved watching Franklin, I took him in a plastic bin to go over and visit often because he made her happy, she had an ipad and a facebook and was beating our entire family at Candy Crush. I still miss her every day, sometimes I even still get teary and curl up in a blanket she crocheted me when I was younger, that blankets been on my bed since we found out she wouldn't get better. 
Sorry that became a novel, my family is kind of in disarray right now so I keep a lot in but have a lot inside <3


----------



## bouaboua

Is anyone know Amazon have deodorant with scent of BACON?? 

You know who I'm thinking for X'mas??


----------



## smarch

I got a coffee this morning, since I decided I needed it since i'd be down for having a midterm in class... well due to the having a mid term and sitting still in class and not getting a decaf like usual I can feel my heart racing and like screaming about the coffee and I feel like i'm going to have a coffee related accident before the day is over  I was going to go to the gym but i'm thinking that's a bad idea with my heart rate already high.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So…has anyone seen the documentary, “Kidnapped for Christ" ?


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So…has anyone seen the documentary, “Kidnapped for Christ" ?


 I have not. Should I?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll let you know. Apparently it was or is a reform school for teens suffering such “terrible" afflictions as being gay. Oh the horror! Please insert heavy sarcasm there.


----------



## Elohi

Up 2 grams. 

But she peed this while I weighed her. Color is all wrong in the picture. It's actually a pink rust color?





Black growth coming in.


----------



## Elohi

Also, I'm about to move her out of the plastic chamber because the moss/plastic combo+heat smells quite toxic.


----------



## Elohi

And her terra cotta hide has grown earthy/soil smelling white mold of some sort twice. Maybe harmless but mold always freaks me out.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Or for instance, “Debilitating Anxiety Disorder". What the…?
Look it up on Wikipedia


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> There's a joke here I'm sure of it ;
> View attachment 102702



***Quietly, David Attenborough says, "Not being satisfied with some of the answers he's gotten to "Why did the chicken cross the road", Cowboy Ken sets out to follow the chicken and see where it goes, thus determining the answer first hand."***


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> And her terra cotta hide has grown earthy/soil smelling white mold of some sort twice. Maybe harmless but mold always freaks me out.


You're sure the white is mold and not those hard water marks that terra cotta always seems to get?


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Or for instance, “Debilitating Anxiety Disorder". What the…?
> Look it up on Wikipedia


 It didn't end up popping up in Wikipedia. But I got the basics, Technically at times my anxiety can get that bad, I get such bad social anxiety I will avoid situations that require it entirely... kinda bad when you kinda need to see a professor or boss for something. Essentially my fight or flight is always in flight... hmmm i'd also be "afflicted" by one of the other "terrible things" too... the extremists are why I fell out of the church, for those reasons.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You're sure the white is mold and not those hard water marks that terra cotta always seems to get?







It's not bad yet, but I just washed it with vinegar yesterday because it had so much mold. :0/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's crazy Monica. What's your substrate?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's crazy Monica. What's your substrate?



Zoomed New Zealand sphagnum moss.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> But the tortoises hate it. There all cooked up in the buildings. The greenhouse is nice. But they like outside better. Well first sign of cold means booking flight to Central America I suppose. Sigh, wish I could move there. Too many regulations getting the tortoises abroad.



Well you can move there and I will move to your place and take care of the tortoises.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> It didn't end up popping up in Wikipedia. But I got the basics, .



http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kidnapped_for_Christ

Aren't you supposed to be in class right now?


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> Well you can move there and I will move to your place and take care of the tortoises.


Hehe. I couldn't not be around the tortoises though.


----------



## Elohi

Apparently perfect conditions for it :0/


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> Zoomed New Zealand sphagnum moss.
> View attachment 102788


I don't have a picture of him yet. But I had one just hatch out that has exactly the same extra scutes in the front like yours. Maybe you want him for yours


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> View attachment 102789
> 
> Apparently perfect conditions for it :0/


Just showing off your fancy indoor/outdoor thermometer…


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kidnapped_for_Christ
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be in class right now?


 Haha by bad I was looking up the anxiety on wikepedia lol, that fixed my stupid 
And no no silly I'm supposed to be working not class.. yeah I know even worse than being on here in class


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> I'm supposed to be working


Tell yer pops hi for me. LOL


----------



## Elohi

Um, OMG I love her.


----------



## Elohi

tortadise said:


> I don't have a picture of him yet. But I had one just hatch out that has exactly the same extra scutes in the front like yours. Maybe you want him for yours


OMG don't tempt me with baby Leo's.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

She's a cutie for sure…


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tell yer pops hi for me. LOL


 Yeah that's probably not the best idea, essentially telling my boss I'm on the internet while working  I'd get yelled at at home not work! There'd be no escape lol


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> OMG don't tempt me with baby Leo's.


Ha


----------



## Elohi

How long to they retain that egg tooth? Man it's cute!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> View attachment 102791
> 
> 
> How long to they retain that egg tooth? Man it's cute!


I've got no idea. I was watching for them too, but one day realized they had gone. I've got 3 of the 4 puppy canines from Ava, and thought it would be neat to have one of those as well, but noooooo…


----------



## Elohi

Her plastron closed up beautifully. Freckles plastron was/is all weird looking like it had issues closing up. Does that happen or is the scarring caused from something else?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not sure. I've got a break in rain. I'll be right back.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If hazard a guess that the cleaner healing is from moister early conditions where the egg sac scare is able to close nice and smooth without the drying that could slow it done or cause it to look funky. But that's just a guess. All the babies here are scarfing down fresh pull weeds do I don't want to disturb them, maybe later when they're all crashed out basking I'll check each plastron and see if any are weird looking or if indeed they are all nice and smooth.


----------



## Elohi

It's really cold and gloomy here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> It's really cold and gloomy here.
> View attachment 102801


Ooooh…


----------



## Elohi

Oh ****! Same crap, 20 degrees colder. EFF THAT NOISE LOL


----------



## tortadise

I hate daylight savings. It's dark by lunch time it seems. Winter winter, oh I have nothing nice to remember or say of thee.


----------



## bouaboua

This is what we have...

Sent from Yahoo Weather. Get the app -


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My cloud pictures have blue stuff under them as well. Yours don't, mrs 75° and chilly.


----------



## Elohi

Steven is having no weather at all.


----------



## bouaboua

Yap......I don't know how to paste to here......

But no weather are pretty close


----------



## bouaboua

Very sunny with high at 68F.


----------



## Jacqui

Cold and 75 are not compatible.


----------



## Jacqui

Now see, I also like daylight savings time. I wake up (or rather the animals do) when the sun comes up. With daylight I now get up an hour earlier which I like.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Very sunny with high at 68F.



About like here, but cloudy.


----------



## bouaboua

I went through all the trouble just for this....


----------



## bouaboua

Do you like this?


----------



## Yvonne G

OO I love that San Francisco shot. I lived there for about 18 years.


----------



## Jacqui

Those are all neat.


----------



## bouaboua

The beauty of Yahoo Weather.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Evening everyone


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening!!


----------



## Hermes

My daughter looks more and more like me every day.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good evening!!


Hi Steven *waves*


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hermes said:


> View attachment 102845
> 
> My daughter looks more and more like me every day.


thats hilarious!


----------



## Elohi

She found a place to take a nap.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We had snow Nov 1st in some parts! Not here though, but they did 5 miles away. I like the chilly weather. Means we can use the fireplace! 

Cozy 



I made a Pinterest inspired door wreath:



Food to spoil the family visiting last week 






Dogs enjoying cool weather fetching



That's my 2 week photo update for everyone


----------



## Hermes




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning Abdulla! I'm almost finished with the night house.


----------



## Hermes

http://instagram.com/p/myymp7kMlh/


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning! 




Jealous?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning!
> View attachment 102855
> 
> View attachment 102856
> 
> Jealous?


A high of 90°? Not jealous at all…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Although the tortoises would likely slap me if they knew I said that…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just realized how little town has changed…


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning!
> View attachment 102855
> 
> View attachment 102856
> 
> Jealous?


Yes. I had your temps just a few weeks ago and I miss them dearly! Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Elohi

In fact on October 15th...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> In fact on October 15th...
> View attachment 102860


what do the numbers mean?


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what do the numbers mean?


047158 is how many miles I have on my car. The 441mile range is how far I could go on that tank of gas.


----------



## Elohi

I was just posting for the 94F temp lol.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> 047158 is how many miles I have on my car. The 441mile range is how far I could go on that tank of gas.


to confusing to understand


----------



## bouaboua

RosieRedfoot said:


> We had snow Nov 1st in some parts! Not here though, but they did 5 miles away. I like the chilly weather. Means we can use the fireplace!
> 
> Cozy
> View attachment 102851
> 
> 
> I made a Pinterest inspired door wreath:
> View attachment 102846
> 
> 
> Food to spoil the family visiting last week
> View attachment 102847
> 
> 
> View attachment 102850
> 
> 
> Dogs enjoying cool weather fetching
> View attachment 102852
> 
> 
> That's my 2 week photo update for everyone



That rib look so Goooooooooooooooooood! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> to confusing to understand


What do you mean. That is very straight forward....You will get it soon as you start to drive.


----------



## dmmj

I so want to go see the new minion movie.


----------



## Elohi

dmmj said:


> I so want to go see the new minion movie.


hey, how did your cactus do?


----------



## dmmj

Elohi said:


> hey, how did your cactus do?


Haven't planted it yet, been very sick.


----------



## Elohi

dmmj said:


> Haven't planted it yet, been very sick.


Oh man, sorry to hear that. Are you on the mend?


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> Haven't planted it yet, been very sick.


Get well soon.


----------



## dmmj

Elohi said:


> Oh man, sorry to hear that. Are you on the mend?


no, and yes, and sort of.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hugs not drugs!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's a fun little story. Let me start by saying I don't care how close to Halloween it is, this was still not cool at all. 
Saturday, we discovered that the upright freezer in the garage had been left open about 1/4" or so. Do I get the ice chests together and transfer the still solid frozen food into those and pack freezer blocks in as well. A good amount of frost had developed so I unplugged it and left it open to thaw out over night. 
Sunday I go out and start tossing bad food into the garbage. Now mind you I haven't had a pet snake in a good 10 years or more. As I'm scooping out ruined food stuff, I come upon a bag of completely thawed, rank rodents. All blood dripping and all. It was so cool! Not


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's a fun little story. Let me start by saying I don't care how close to Halloween it is, this was still not cool at all.
> Saturday, we discovered that the upright freezer in the garage had been left open about 1/4" or so. Do I get the ice chests together and transfer the still solid frozen food into those and pack freezer blocks in as well. A good amount of frost had developed so I unplugged it and left it open to thaw out over night.
> Sunday I go out and start tossing bad food into the garbage. Now mind you I haven't had a pet snake in a good 10 years or more. As I'm scooping out ruined food stuff, I come upon a bag of completely thawed, rank rodents. All blood dripping and all. It was so cool! Not


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mmmmm just put those thawed rodents in the oven, and you got dinner!


----------



## Elohi

Hey @Cowboy_Ken


----------



## Elohi

I got to laugh at this twice today.


----------



## Elohi




----------



## smarch

Well good morning all... it is 3:30 am here and a half hour ago my body decided it was time to be awake, and i'm still not tired...I think it has something to do with my acid reflux though since i'm burning, hopefully a tums and going back to bed will work, but i think its kinda funny i just felt wide awake, then end up here lol. I'm even making noise right by Franklins house and he's too deep in sleep to wake up! One should simply not be awake this early!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning Abdulla! I'm almost finished with the night house.


Morning Ken!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Although the tortoises would likely slap me if they knew I said that…


It's a windy day actually, so it actually feels a little warmer than room temperature


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just realized how little town has changed…
> View attachment 102857
> View attachment 102858


It's the exact opposite here:


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> View attachment 102896
> 
> 
> View attachment 102897


LOL


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## tortdad

tortadise said:


> But the tortoises hate it. There all cooked up in the buildings. The greenhouse is nice. But they like outside better. Well first sign of cold means booking flight to Central America I suppose. Sigh, wish I could move there. Too many regulations getting the tortoises abroad.


Just leave them all with me, problem solved. Where's my "that was easy" button? 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

Good morning everyone, or afternoon for my good buddy AbdulaAli 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

Did anybody else get a PM from Ladylee asking if the uneven growth on the shell of her tort is normal. I hate to not help someone who has a question but I don't know this member and when I clicked her profile she only has one post. My "scammer radar" is a dinging. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> Is that "beer" with your Breakfast?


officially it was lunch  I had a previous beer for breakfast


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> Look!!!
> View attachment 102698
> 
> Mine mine mine! Hehehehehe


That is freaking cute


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'll let you know. Apparently it was or is a reform school for teens suffering such “terrible" afflictions as being gay. Oh the horror! Please insert heavy sarcasm there.


Eek.. that sounds awful honestly.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Cold and 75 are not compatible.


Yah.. It was cold here this weekend and I had windburn on my face.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A high of 90°? Not jealous at all…


I am,I love it hot. That's running weather there.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Good morning everyone, or afternoon for my good buddy AbdulaAli
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Good morning friend! It's evening here


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> That rib look so Goooooooooooooooooood! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !



I agree it did and love your fireplace.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Elohi

It's voting day!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> It's voting day!!!!


Mid-term elections? Voting is very important, since whatever is legal (or illegal) in a certain state is determined by the people elected (at least that's how I think it works). Am I correct?


----------



## Jacqui

Yesterday, I took the car I have been using (my daughter's) to WalMart in a nearby town to get it another new tire. I walked into the shop area and from behind I got this huge bear hug. Turns out it was my youngest son, who was there to get the car he had an oil change. Was an unexpected surprise and it made the long wait go by faster. He had been at my house the day before, to do some heavy lifting kind of yardwork for me (plus had changed a different tire on this same car and took me to WalMart to get it a new tire). He had ended up spending the night at my ex's, thus why he was at THAT location. Sure made my weekend and rainy Monday morning nicer.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> It's the exact opposite here:
> View attachment 102903


Not gonna lie I still naively think of things closer to the 1991 image because I feel that's all we see in the news of the general region. I love having my thinking corrected lol, the less ignorance in the world today the better


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Mid-term elections? Voting is very important, since whatever is legal (or illegal) in a certain state is determined by the people elected (at least that's how I think it works). Am I correct?


I'm not terribly great at understanding it myself, just know yes it's quite important and what my history teacher in high school tried to teach us. The person elected has a large say, but they don't have like a final say on their own and others to have to agree to specific things to be legal/illegal, but who is elected has their ideas of what's right and it sets the frame for what will be legal and stuff, so like if someone's for universal healthcare (Dont think that one's too controvercial) things to be law would be more likely to be toward keeping or making universal healthcare, but if someone's against it they would try to make things pass to prevent universal healthcare from happening or try to break it up. But they wouldn't have the specific and final say over it, but things are likely to go with what they beleive/support which is why we vote.
I dont know if that helps or just made things more confusing lol, but I hope it explained at least something


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here we go again.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Did anybody else get a PM from Ladylee asking if the uneven growth on the shell of her tort is normal. I hate to not help someone who has a question but I don't know this member and when I clicked her profile she only has one post. My "scammer radar" is a dinging.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)




Since I'm not a newbie, I can't see the Forum as a brand new person sees it, but my Spidey sense tells me that it's easier for new members to figure out the PM system than it is to figure out how to post a new thread. I get lots of PMs from new members that would be better served as a thread instead. I give an abbreviated reply, then tell them that if they post their question on the forum they would have better results from many experienced members.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Hey @Cowboy_Ken
> View attachment 102884


Wow...at least I “cleaned" it up a little, leaving the joke open to, ummm, shall we say, “interpretation"?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got a question. When one chooses to follow someone, do you get an alert when the one being followed posts a post or what?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got a question. When one chooses to follow someone, do you get an alert when the one being followed posts a post or what?


Nothing happens on the iPhone when you follow someone. At least I don't think so....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thanks. I haven't followed anyone in that I get alerts from my subscribed threads all day long. One member sent up a red flag warning to me, so I wanted to keep an eye on them so I started following them with the hope of being notified when they post a new thread or post. Well, I guess I'll just have to do it the long way.


----------



## smarch

The only thing I've noticed following does is at the bottom of the home page in the list of people online they have their own category with their picture. I wonder if the follow feature just hasn't really been developed in yet for what it can fully do


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow...at least I “cleaned" it up a little, leaving the joke open to, ummm, shall we say, “interpretation"?


Oops.


----------



## bouaboua

This is what we have.....


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> This is what we have.....
> 
> View attachment 102920


The background is beautiful


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> The background is beautiful


Good afternoon? Sir:

It is the hill around San Jose. How are you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Good afternoon? Sir:
> 
> It is the hill around San Jose. How are you?


Good afternoon Steven! I'm good.


----------



## juli11

What's going on guys? 
18.43 o'clock here I have to eat something and than the last activity today the gym.. But it's raining..


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thanks. I haven't followed anyone in that I get alerts from my subscribed threads all day long. One member sent up a red flag warning to me, so I wanted to keep an eye on them so I started following them with the hope of being notified when they post a new thread or post. Well, I guess I'll just have to do it the long way.


Hello. Hope you don't mind a question. I'm new here and was curious about following too. What is a "red flag warning"?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Rick's Sullivan said:


> Hello. Hope you don't mind a question. I'm new here and was curious about following too. What is a "red flag warning"?


When I see posts that just seem kinda fishy or it appears that someone is trying to go around the rules of the forum, I get a mental, “red flag" about the poster. Hope that clears it up. Lol.


----------



## Jacqui

Nice view Steven.


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When I see posts that just seem kinda fishy or it appears that someone is trying to go around the rules of the forum, I get a mental, “red flag" about the poster. Hope that clears it up. Lol.


Dag, I was actually wondering if there was some kind of flagging system that I hadn't observed yet. I feel kind of embarrassed now. Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## Jacqui

Rick's Sullivan said:


> Dag, I was actually wondering if there was some kind of flagging system that I hadn't observed yet. I feel kind of embarrassed now. Thanks for answering my question.



Don't be embarrassed, it was actually a great question.


----------



## tortdad

So what's everyone doing this afternoon? I came home early from work to hang out with my son before heading out to work again 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## mike taylor

I'm on my way to my son's school . He has a football game starting at six . The b- teams game starts at five . Then the a- team plays at six .


----------



## Elohi

#grumpyseaturtlesays


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monica,
Today after soaking the kids, I checked everyone's plastron for the yoke sac line. They all, with the exception of Helen, the one with no eyes, have nice clean straight sac lines. Helen hatched when I wasn't expecting any more to hatch and so I may have been the cause, but then again, her shell has all kinds of weird crinkle areas. 
I think it's the moisture from paper towels and my original idea. Hope this helps. I'll start checking now in the future. Might be a good indicator for prior husbandry of hatchlings.


----------



## bouaboua

Shanghai looks nice and should feel good this time of the year.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening. Still chuckling over the grumpy sea turtle.


----------



## dmmj

Based on how I react when the toast pops out of the toaster, I will never look cool walking away from an explosion.


----------



## Jacqui

Better to be uncool looking walking away from explosion, then looking cool and no longer able to walk away.


----------



## dmmj

Politically correct = a term used for overly sensitive pansies, who need everything sugar coated for them.
as defined by webster.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm mad again! this time my science teacher "misplaced" a giant project i turned in!


----------



## dmmj

I only say bless you twice, if you sneeze a third time I assume it didn't take and that you are a demon who must be destroyed.


----------



## dmmj

I left strict instructions for my family.
If I am ever on life support, unplug me then plug me back in, see if that works.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

lol


----------



## Kerryann

So I voted today at the synagogue. Do i get a double bonus for that?


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I left strict instructions for my family.
> If I am ever on life support, unplug me then plug me back in, see if that works.




I love it! *REBOOT!!!*


----------



## dmmj

Nuff said


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> Nuff said


So cute


----------



## dmmj

The first testicular guard, a "cup" was used for the first time in hockey in 1874, and the first helmet was used in 1974. That means it only took men 100 years to realize that the head was important also, ladies stop laughing.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## taza

LOL!!!! can't


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> The first testicular guard, a "cup" was used for the first time in hockey in 1874, and the first helmet was used in 1974. That means it only took men 100 years to realize that the head was important also, ladies stop laughing.


I was sure a woman made them wear a helmet


----------



## Kerryann

I just ordered clothes.. why can't i order them and they land on the house.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Kerryann said:


> I just ordered clothes.. why can't i order them and they land on the house.


maybe in the future!!


----------



## smarch

Just a quick thing before I go to bed, since I know I've been told before tray a few of you like my drawings, I just finished up a drawing in class and figured I may as will share, I noticed a few places that need fixing up in the blending colors but I'm in love and can't believe I drew this!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

wow smarch dude! thats so good! i wish i could dawn like that


----------



## Elohi

Meme:30


----------



## Elohi

This one is for cowboy



Well and anyone else who digs bacon. Hahaha


----------



## taza

Those are great! Monica


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wow smarch dude! thats so good! i wish i could dawn like that


I have talent, I knew this. But honestly I've seen people who "can't draw" create things just as well. Take a class if you tovthe opportunity, take the time to work on it, and you could do this too. And good professors help  our school has som great ones!


----------



## smarch

Good morning everyone! Its my favorite day of the week! Its drawing class Wednesday!!  Yesterday I went and planned out my courses to register for next semester, and met with my advisor, (we have to get a slip signed off to unlock us in the system to be able to register online) and usually she'll look at your degree audit (fancy transcript) and see what you've taken and what you need to take still, and talk about it. Well that lasted all of 2 seconds before she signed haha. Some of you know I'm technically in a place to graduate this December, I have all the classes for my major done, and have enough credits, i'm basically just going the one last semester because I can. I've managed to plan out so that i'd only have classes Mondays and Wednesdays and would only go to our art studio never campus, needless to say i'm excited!! I am however sad that there are no more Russian History classes, I've taken them all. There's a history of warfare I want to take and a health and nutrition since I may as well learn that since i'm pretty ignorant  the rest will all be art 
But essentially my whole 15 minutes of advising was talking about life, like I wasn't even a student  I honestly no longer see myself as a student anyways


----------



## tortdad

Morning everyone. Last night ended up being my final shift at the Home Depot. I grew tired of people caring more about keeping the floor swept that they do about customer and employee safety. I had some arrogant pig headed manager trying to prove a point (he failed miserably I might add) and created a huge safety problem trying to use the wrong piece of equipment and knocking product all over the place. Knocking shelves over an sending customers running. I insisted that he get off the fork lift and left me fix what he messed up before it got worse. His ego got in the way and I had to use vulgar language to get my point across. It worked, he got off and I fixed everything. The store manager was more concerned with me cussing out another employee than the safety issue. They said I was going to have to be reprimanded for speaking to another associate in that matter. I told them I'd do it again in a heart beat of that was the only way to get them to listen and stop a safety issue. Then told them to save there write up for some who wanted to put up with their crap and walked out. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Morning everyone. Last night ended up being my final shift at the Home Depot. I grew tired of people caring more about keeping the floor swept that they do about customer and employee safety. I had some arrogant pig headed manager trying to prove a point (he failed miserably I might add) and created a huge safety problem trying to use the wrong piece of equipment and knocking product all over the place. Knocking shelves over an sending customers running. I insisted that he get off the fork lift and left me fix what he messed up before it got worse. His ego got in the way and I had to use vulgar language to get my point across. It worked, he got off and I fixed everything. The store manager was more concerned with me cussing out another employee than the safety issue. They said I was going to have to be reprimanded for speaking to another associate in that matter. I told them I'd do it again in a heart beat of that was the only way to get them to listen and stop a safety issue. Then told them to save there write up for some who wanted to put up with their crap and walked out.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 Hadn't you already planned to quit anyways? Are you saying he was trying to clean the floor with a forklift or was that another thought? Sometimes those words are the only thing that do work, I mean I don't swear... accept the occasional D and H in regular life, but when I get mad you know, and all sorts of words you would never expect to come out of a young woman's mouth! And I've even seen it before where its the only way people will listen, and if safety was an issue it was definitely excusable, even if there were customers around to hear it. I feel like walking out like that is one of the most liberating feelings to go through, I had an experience in high school where I wish I'd done it. 
I have a female friend who worked (and possibly still does) at the same place, and because she's female, male customers were awful to her, either not respecting her for knowing anything or trying to hit on her. She hated it so bad she started working overnights to avoid it.


----------



## Kerryann

I am kind of sick today


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Hadn't you already planned to quit anyways? Are you saying he was trying to clean the floor with a forklift or was that another thought? Sometimes those words are the only thing that do work, I mean I don't swear... accept the occasional D and H in regular life, but when I get mad you know, and all sorts of words you would never expect to come out of a young woman's mouth! And I've even seen it before where its the only way people will listen, and if safety was an issue it was definitely excusable, even if there were customers around to hear it. I feel like walking out like that is one of the most liberating feelings to go through, I had an experience in high school where I wish I'd done it.
> I have a female friend who worked (and possibly still does) at the same place, and because she's female, male customers were awful to her, either not respecting her for knowing anything or trying to hit on her. She hated it so bad she started working overnights to avoid it.



No he was using a forklift that was way to big to fit down the aisle and knocking things down, getting stuck and damaging product and shelving. No customers heard me cussing him out, he just butt hurt over it and went to tattle tale on me because he's on of the department managers and didn't want me talking to him like that. I get the fact that you have to respect management ( I'm senior management on my normal day job) but safety is safety and he was just no listing so I used some not safe work work words with him. 

The floor sweeping comment was in reference to the assistant store manager who only had a problem with me cussing not the guy who could have killed someone. You can tell her something is unsafe in your department and she never does anything about it but don't sweep the floor good at closing and she loses her sh*t. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Kerryann said:


> I am kind of sick today


I am kind of sick too. I have a cold.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> No he was using a forklift that was way to big to fit down the aisle and knocking things down, getting stuck and damaging product and shelving. No customers heard me cussing him out, he just butt hurt over it and went to tattle tale on me because he's on of the department managers and didn't want me talking to him like that. I get the fact that you have to respect management ( I'm senior management on my normal day job) but safety is safety and he was just no listing so I used some not safe work work words with him.
> 
> The floor sweeping comment was in reference to the assistant store manager who only had a problem with me cussing not the guy who could have killed someone. You can tell her something is unsafe in your department and she never does anything about it but don't sweep the floor good at closing and she loses her sh*t.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 I was picturing engineering a forklift into a mini street sweeper like appliance lol complete with mops and brooms... maybe I should stop imagining things I can picture being done here amongst engineers lol. It was still a funny thought to imagine. 
I know what you mean by managers son, we have a similar thing here, except try owners son.... anyways things get kinda tense!
Funny, I was always scared of the fork lifts going around when I was young, but then I realized they weren't scary, turns out they can be!


----------



## smarch

Well I knew I was the only woman engineer here, but the start of next year our secretary is leaving and we hired a male secretary! I'll be quite a target for jokes (they're in good fun so its not like harassment, gotta have humor to survive!)
Today I got to be an assembly tester for development because I
I'm already up here and all the people in assembly are woman so they wanted to know female hands (smaller then theirs) would be able to work the assembly fixture, guess i'm the guiney pig, doesn't bother me I just thought it was funny that they were talking and like "hey Sarah! you're perfect come here!"


----------



## bouaboua

Home....




Home away from home.





Good morning!!!!,


----------



## bouaboua

Another day our torts can enjoy the sun bath!!


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> Home....
> 
> View attachment 102994
> 
> 
> Home away from home.
> 
> View attachment 102995
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning!!!!,


 good morning!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning. 

Had my coffee already this morning but still felt kind of sleepy...... And I went to bed by 11 last night. waking up at 6:30. I need more coffee.......


----------



## smarch

I didn't have any coffee!! I want coffee! ... I had some home made Mt Dew though. 
I'm always tired, I go to bed by 11 and am up at 6:45. Even nights im in bed by 10:00 i'm still exhausted! 
Not enough coffee in the world!


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> This one is for cowboy
> View attachment 102970
> 
> 
> Well and anyone else who digs bacon. Hahaha


Your post made my morning Monica.........Very nice!!!


----------



## Elohi

This weather! Ugh! I am normally all for some rain since we desperately need it here but it's been far too long since we've seen the sun and it's depressing. My poor tortoises need some sunshine!


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> This weather! Ugh! I am normally all for some rain since we desperately need it here but it's been far too long since we've seen the sun and it's depressing. My poor tortoises need some sunshine!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup, I hear ya! For us though, this is a drying trend. It'll be like this and/or rainy for the next few months.


----------



## mike taylor

Its in the middle 70's here with overcast . No rain yet .


----------



## bouaboua

Another way of waking up in the morning is to vacuuming the entire house then mopping it again while my wife are out for grocery shopping. 

Now I'm really can use some coffee.....


----------



## Elohi

We had breakfast with friends and are now chilling out. She won't sit anywhere but on me. LOLOL


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> I am kind of sick too. I have a cold.


So you gave it to me?


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> We had breakfast with friends and are now chilling out. She won't sit anywhere but on me. LOLOL
> View attachment 103014
> 
> View attachment 103015
> 
> View attachment 103016



Enjoy it, while she still doing that........few more years from now you have to pay her to do that......


----------



## Abdulla6169

Kerryann said:


> So you gave it to me?


Maybe you gave it to me...


----------



## Prairie Mom

bouaboua said:


> Another way of waking up in the morning is to vacuuming the entire house then mopping it again while my wife are out for grocery shopping.
> 
> Now I'm really can use some coffee.....


 It may not be a great way for YOU to wake up, but I'm sure it's really nice for your wife! You are a good husband!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Elohi said:


> We had breakfast with friends and are now chilling out. She won't sit anywhere but on me. LOLOL
> View attachment 103014
> 
> View attachment 103015
> 
> View attachment 103016


I love that your daughter is in girly pink and you're wearing TMNT shirt! Awesome! The photos of your tort and little girl make me melt! Post away!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Another way of waking up in the morning is to vacuuming the entire house then mopping it again while my wife are out for grocery shopping.
> 
> Now I'm really can use some coffee.....



Wow, you are even a better guy then I thought, and I was already thinking you were pretty darn great.


----------



## bouaboua

Prairie Mom said:


> It may not be a great way for YOU to wake up, but I'm sure it's really nice for your wife! You are a good husband!!!



I have a good wife for sure. She is the best.

I do that regularly. I like to keep my house "somewhat" clean. My wife have no objection of cause....


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Wow, you are even a better guy then I thought, and I was already thinking you were pretty darn great.


I do everything.... beside bear a child.....


----------



## Prairie Mom

bouaboua said:


> I have a good wife for sure. She is the best.
> 
> I do that regularly. I like to keep my house "somewhat" clean. My wife have no objection of cause....


Whew! I wouldn't object either!



bouaboua said:


> I do everything.... beside bear a child.....


ha ha ha! Well, it looks like you're busy "bearing" tortoises and birds! (which are so pretty, by the way)


----------



## Prairie Mom

How are you @Jacqui ?  Still have a lot of yard work to do?


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Enjoy it, while she still doing that........few more years from now you have to pay her to do that......


My 11 yr old daughter is still all up in my lap and all over me. My girls have an invisible umbilical cord still lol. My son has never been affectionate or all over me like they are. Probably the autism 
He does seek out hugs sometimes even at 13. His hugs are HILARIOUS. He stands back and offers me his head LOL. gotta love it.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> My 11 yr old daughter is still all up in my lap and all over me. My girls have an invisible umbilical cord still lol. My son has never been affectionate or all over me like they are. Probably the autism
> He does seek out hugs sometimes even at 13. His hugs are HILARIOUS. He stands back and offers me his head LOL. gotta love it.


 Very Sweet! ! ! ! !


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

Hii @Prairie Mom How's your garden growing?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hi Rick (I'm guessing it's Rick?) It's NOT really growing. It's been very cold here and parts of my yard have been frozen since September. Thanks for asking


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

You're welcome. My name is Rick. My sulcata is "Sullivan"


----------



## Prairie Mom

"Sullivan" the sully! That's adorable! Your picture does not look REAL. Are you actually parachuting in the photo?


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

Prairie Mom said:


> "Sullivan" the sully! That's adorable! Your picture does not look REAL. Are you actually parachuting in the photo?


 Yes. I went to Brazil this summer with some friends and tried out skydiving. It was an incredible experience. I need to get back to work. Have a great day!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I hear you! I was just taking a late lunch break and need to get busy with kids and cleaning. Have a great day!


----------



## Elohi

How in the world did my hatchling gain 3 grams in 2 days. She must need to poop... LOL

I always triple and quadruple weight measurements and even re-tare the scale. She felt heavy when I had her out for her soak so I weighed her and sure enough, 37g. Up 3 from 2 days ago.


----------



## bouaboua

Waiting for my wife to have lunch ready...................

*Sorry ! ! ! ! I'm bored.................








*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In town today I saw a bumper sticker that read, “If you were adorable, you'd be home right now". Made me wonder, “Do you know where your tortoise is?" Lol.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't get the bumper sticker.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yeah, me either.


----------



## Prairie Mom

bouaboua said:


> Waiting for my wife to have lunch ready...................
> 
> *Sorry ! ! ! ! I'm bored.................
> 
> View attachment 103077
> View attachment 103078
> View attachment 103079
> View attachment 103080
> View attachment 103082
> 
> *


Steven those are beautiful! Be bored more often! I don't get to see those too often and it always amazes me how Birds of Paradise really DO look like birds. Hey Steven, Look Behind you!!! <As Steven turns around, Chrissy hurries and steals the photos to make the garden chat thread look prettier> hee hee hee


----------



## bouaboua

Prairie Mom said:


> Steven those are beautiful! Be bored more often! I don't get to see those too often and it always amazes me how Birds of Paradise really DO look like birds. Hey Steven, Look Behind you!!! <As Steven turns around, Chrissy hurries and steals the photos to make the garden chat thread look prettier> hee hee hee


Hahahahaha! ! ! ! !

I did turn around.............


----------



## Elohi

Can someone help me find my first posts about Freckles? A year ago today she arrived and I'd like to re-read the posts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Can someone help me find my first posts about Freckles? A year ago today she arrived and I'd like to re-read the posts.


Can't you go to your user profile and look at posts you've made, then just track down until you get to the date in question?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Elohi

In the app it only goes 59 topics or 198 posts. :/


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> In the app it only goes 59 topics or 198 posts. :/


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Please-help-me-name-my-hatchling..82349/#post-766680
This the one?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just bumped it. Lol. 
Abdulla is “The Man"!


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Please-help-me-name-my-hatchling..82349/#post-766680
> This the one?




You are "the man"! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No sure about this

http://m.on.aol.com/video/518379845/lizard-wears-tiny-cowboy-hat-to-take-a-ride-on-a-tortoise-s-back


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No sure about this
> 
> http://m.on.aol.com/video/518379845/lizard-wears-tiny-cowboy-hat-to-take-a-ride-on-a-tortoise-s-back


Things that make you go hmmmm and/or wtf.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And I'm no lizard!!!!


----------



## Elohi

You have way more personality for sure. 
Hahaha
They are quite a pair. All the other critters around the tort though...not sure that's the greatest idea ever.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And melon???? Sigh.


----------



## Elohi

I always giggle when I see torts trying to walk under things they just don't fit under, like that tortoise and the shelf...
I always say "access denied" Ina robotic voice in my head when I see them do those sorts of things. Hehehe


----------



## Elohi

Does he have some sort of twine tight to his shell?


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Does he have some sort of twine tight to his shell?


Sure looks like it. Front to back, right?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i actually studied for my math test i hope i do good on it tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I know this won't show as good as what I'm seeing, but we've got some high fog tonight and the ring around the moon is freakin huge!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I know this won't show as good as what I'm seeing, but we've got some high fog tonight and the ring around the moon is freakin huge!!!
> View attachment 103167


Well go wash it! And quit mooning Ken! Haha


----------



## sibi

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!! It's good to be back. Baby Runt has nine lives! She survived her ordeal with her intestinal obstruction, and eating a poisonous plant when she got better. It didn't have much of an affect on her, and she's as ravenous as ever! She even dared to lunge at the big boys when they got in her face. Hahaha. That was a sight to see.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!! It's good to be back. Baby Runt has nine lives! She survived her ordeal with her intestinal obstruction, and eating a poisonous plant when she got better. It didn't have much of an affect on her, and she's as ravenous as ever! She even dared to lunge at the big boys when they got in her face. Hahaha. That was a sight to see.


Good morning Sibi! How are you? Princess Runt will continue to improve  Glad she's as active as she used to be! Hope you and @MichiganFrog are doing well. Sylvia, I always knew Princess Runt was an extraordinary tortoise, she has a great owner too. Even though I am sick, you post nonetheless brought a smile to my face.  Have a great day Sibi!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO! Welcome back Sibi!


----------



## tortadise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I know this won't show as good as what I'm seeing, but we've got some high fog tonight and the ring around the moon is freakin huge!!!
> View attachment 103167


Yeah I took some pics but deleted it. Didn't come out as was seen here too. Quite large indeed at 5am


----------



## tortadise

mike taylor said:


> Morning TFO! Welcome back Sibi!


7:56 AM


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Waiting for my wife to have lunch ready...................
> 
> *Sorry ! ! ! ! I'm bored.................
> 
> View attachment 103077
> View attachment 103078
> View attachment 103079
> View attachment 103080
> View attachment 103082
> 
> *



Those are so pretty!


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!! It's good to be back. Baby Runt has nine lives! She survived her ordeal with her intestinal obstruction, and eating a poisonous plant when she got better. It didn't have much of an affect on her, and she's as ravenous as ever! She even dared to lunge at the big boys when they got in her face. Hahaha. That was a sight to see.



Wonderful wonderful!!!


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning! *


----------



## Jacqui

Yesterday, my youngest daughter invited me out for supper, but on the way down her car died so I had to go get her and take her back to her house. On the way home standing like a handsome and proud statue, was this big beautiful buck. I so wish I could have captured him on camera. I then wished upon a star that he makes it through the hunting season safely. He would be a great sire for a slew of future Bambi.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today at he bottom of the pasture, I saw a nice buck. He was at least a forked horn if not bigger. Hard to make out even with the binoculars from the front porch. Hope he hangs around. He'd be safe here on our place.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Mr Steven. How is your day starting?


----------



## bouaboua

I wish we will have that kind of wildlife visit here.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Does he have some sort of twine tight to his shell?



That is suppose to be the reins.


----------



## bouaboua

Very good. Need to pickup one of my partner from San francisco airport at 9. He just coming back from China. We will have coffee then few thing to discuss. 

I will enjoy the terrible traffic up there.


----------



## Jacqui

Didn't realize you had a partner and that you both go back and forth all the time.


----------



## Yvonne G

The video (lizard/cowboy hat et al) wasn't much, however, the android commercial was too funny!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I came out to have a smoke, and well, here it comes!!!


----------



## Elohi

Well the sun WAS shining at Cowboy and Karens. 

Still no sunshine here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Well the sun WAS shining at Cowboy and Karens.
> 
> Still no sunshine here.
> View attachment 103197


WAS is the operative here…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Unfortunately for Karen, she knew last night that she had five dogs to walk once she got to the clinic this morning. About the time all that green was over us!! : (


----------



## sageharmon

Hey guys...


----------



## Jacqui

sageharmon said:


> Hey guys...



How are things?


----------



## tortdad

sageharmon said:


> Hey guys...



Hello


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

So what's everyone doing today? I'm taking my lunch break in my truck today. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## smarch

Good afternoon!
Only one day left until my extended weekend! Since i'm skipping school for a personal day Monday, professor cleared it. Then no school Tuesday so I'll be working all day. Art show opening tonight at school some well known photographers are having a showing, so that's exciting!


----------



## tortdad

I get to switch to working only 4 days a week from now till the end of the year. I still have 15 unused vacation days and they are use or lose and we can't cash them out. Tomorrow starts my 1st of those vacation days. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Jacqui

I am trying to not do anything. lol I have the hose going trying to help get the soil easier to dig holes to plant (grapes, Althea, roses, ect..,)


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I get to switch to working only 4 days a week from now till the end of the year. I still have 15 unused vacation days and they are use or lose and we can't cash them out. Tomorrow starts my 1st of those vacation days.



I think it's so wrong of companies to force you to use or lose your earned vacation days. Hope they are good about letting you off, when you do ask to use them.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> I think it's so wrong of companies to force you to use or lose your earned vacation days. Hope they are good about letting you off, when you do ask to use them.



I wish we could cash them out but he won't let us. Other than that my boss is super cool and the easiest person on the planet to work for. I take my days whenever I want and he works around it. I could take t straight weeks off but I know that puts him in a bind so I'm just taking extended weekends. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## smarch

I don't get vacation days... the perks of being the only part timer in an office  But i'm ok with that as long as you odnt call me a "temp" that's a filthy word I've been working here 3.5 years and I have been around longer than my current boss and our previous boss, i'm no "temp" just a full timer in training. I do know we let people cash in vacation days (one of the perks of used to working in HR, I worked in sales too pretty nice to get the full spectrum of things!) we don't accumulate like apparently some schools let teachers do, a coworkers wife has 5 years saved up right now!! (aka retire then be paid for 5 years) How did you pile up so many days? no vacations at all ever? hose probably would have been handy in working the 2 jobs, no?


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> I wish we could cash them out but he won't let us. Other than that my boss is super cool and the easiest person on the planet to work for. I take my days whenever I want and he works around it. I could take t straight weeks off but I know that puts him in a bind so I'm just taking extended weekends.



That is how you initiate change. It wouldn't be you putting him in a bind, it would be his vacation policy.


----------



## tortadise

tortdad said:


> I wish we could cash them out but he won't let us. Other than that my boss is super cool and the easiest person on the planet to work for. I take my days whenever I want and he works around it. I could take t straight weeks off but I know that puts him in a bind so I'm just taking extended weekends.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Yeah same here. The last company I worked for would let us cash them out. But now I have to use all of them with this company. I'm the only one on my job too so it's gonna be hard to take 4 weeks off before the years up.


----------



## tortdad

tortadise said:


> Yeah same here. The last company I worked for would let us cash them out. But now I have to use all of them with this company. I'm the only one on my job too so it's gonna be hard to take 4 weeks off before the years up.


 Same for me. I have 2 jobs in the same business park and I am both site super and project manager for both jobs. I have another Jobsite 10 mins away where I'm the PM but someone else is the super. I gave him keys to my building today so he can come open up for me on my days off. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well I'm 20 mins. to a very important meeting. Lala lala…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Important enough that I won't be wearing my cowboy hat…!


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Important enough that I won't be wearing my cowboy hat…!


 Whoah this IS serious!


----------



## tortadise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Important enough that I won't be wearing my cowboy hat…!


But isn't your cowboy hat part of who you are? Thus this meeting would constitute an imposter? Ha


----------



## smarch




----------



## dmmj

82 degrees today... so far.


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> 82 degrees today... so far.


 45 degrees today so far....


----------



## smarch

But really I kid, I hate the people who live in New England and complain about the cold, if they don't like it they should leave! (my dad id one of those people who hates winter and wouldn't miss snow) I just don't like the gloomy cold rain we're getting, if its cold and stuff wants to fall from the sky it'd better darn be white!


----------



## tortadise

smarch said:


> But really I kid, I hate the people who live in New England and complain about the cold, if they don't like it they should leave! (my dad id one of those people who hates winter and wouldn't miss snow) I just don't like the gloomy cold rain we're getting, if its cold and stuff wants to fall from the sky it'd better darn be white!


I'm that way. But I'm doing something about and planning a big move down further south. Much warmer zone. Can't stand the winter.


----------



## smarch

tortadise said:


> I'm that way. But I'm doing something about and planning a big move down further south. Much warmer zone. Can't stand the winter.


 I love winter, snowboarding season  the cold never bothered me anyways (lol see what I did there!!?? ... but really: hot is bad, I actually get sick when its too warm) The only part I don't like about snow is cleaning it off my car in the winter, means I gotta wake up even earlier! it cant be kind and just avoid it? Yeah we don't have a garage, but are getting a carport "soon" (I may be moved out by then though!) I don't really mind driving in snow, its the other drivers I worry about since I have my all wheel drive little Subaru and drive suuuuper slow in snow, but since I work with my dad when they predict snow I go in with him, he still tops my experience, and my mum worries less when we're together than worrying about 2 different cars/people.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well I'm 20 mins. to a very important meeting. Lala lala…



A meeting with Karen?


----------



## Jacqui

I don't mind winter, but I really dislike fall.


----------



## tortadise

smarch said:


> I love winter, snowboarding season  the cold never bothered me anyways (lol see what I did there!!?? ... but really: hot is bad, I actually get sick when its too warm) The only part I don't like about snow is cleaning it off my car in the winter, means I gotta wake up even earlier! it cant be kind and just avoid it? Yeah we don't have a garage, but are getting a carport "soon" (I may be moved out by then though!) I don't really mind driving in snow, its the other drivers I worry about since I have my all wheel drive little Subaru and drive suuuuper slow in snow, but since I work with my dad when they predict snow I go in with him, he still tops my experience, and my mum worries less when we're together than worrying about 2 different cars/people.


I liked winter when I was a child. Snow was fun. Making chili, having fires all that stuff. But now my life revolves around the tortoises. And it seems winter isn't winter anymore. It's just cold wet and rainy for a few weeks the. Warm during te day then bam cold at night. At least down here. Time for me to go. I'm a beach jungle man. If you ever came to Central America with me you'd understand.


----------



## Elohi

I'm completely over winter already and isn't winter until December 21st! Lol
It's cold, wet, and miserable and it's supposed to be dry and at the very least, warm-ish. 

I thought this was interesting:
http://www.currentresults.com/Weather/Texas/Places/san-antonio-temperatures-by-month-average.php


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> I'm completely over winter already and isn't winter until December 21st! Lol
> It's cold, wet, and miserable and it's supposed to be dry and at the very least, warm-ish.
> 
> I thought this was interesting:
> http://www.currentresults.com/Weather/Texas/Places/san-antonio-temperatures-by-month-average.php


Yep


----------



## Elohi

We had to switch from A/C to heat last night.


----------



## dmmj

Damn you netflix, you ruined regular T.V. for me.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> We had to switch from A/C to heat last night.



Oh no! Will life ever be the same? lol


----------



## Elohi

And we have poopy soak water! Lady October has finally grossified her soak water LOL. Milestone.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey everyone


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey everyone


What's up player 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> What's up player
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


nothing much man, my 160 watt lights just came in the mail.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> And we have poopy soak water! Lady October has finally grossified her soak water LOL. Milestone.



It's the little things in life that means so much.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good evening


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Noel! Haven't seen much of you lately.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi Noel! Haven't seen much of you lately.


Hi Miss Jacqui *waves* how are you?  it's been pretty busy here. How are you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> A meeting with Karen?


Not with Karen, silly! Wasn't it 
Joe Cocker who sang, 
“You Can Leave a Your Hat On" ?

It was a job interview with a multi-billion dollar company. Before I left, the manager told me if the H.R. gal was there, he'd be making me an offer. As I left he said to know that I was in his top five. Good enough for me, but not good enough to play in college football playoff system. Lol. 
Ducks are number 4!


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> nothing much man, my 160 watt lights just came in the mail.


Got pics of the new set up


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> 45 degrees today so far....


79 Degrees (6:41 AM)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> 79 Degrees (6:41 AM)


This is me…and it's pm but close to 12 hrs.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just did the science of mathematics, and we're like exactly 12 hrs. Lol.


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening everyone!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just did the science of mathematics, and we're like exactly 12 hrs. Lol.


LOL.
I just realized Oregon is in the North West. That's why it's so cold there


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Good evening everyone!!


Morning!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> LOL.
> I just realized Oregon is in the North West. That's why it's so cold there


Yes in deed. Here's the reading for our place: we don't live down in the flats where town is…


Yes that's the real humidity out there. It's not just cold, it's a wet cold.


----------



## Abdulla6169

@bouaboua Did you pick up your friend from the airport? I hope you have/had a great time!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Now that the voting public has legalized marihuana, (thank you spellcheck) in Oregon, I encourage everyone to come to Oregon, get stoned, spend your money, then go home! Lol. Remember, we have no sales tax up here.


----------



## mike taylor

If we all go to Oregon and get stoned we will eat all your food . Then drink all your soda .


----------



## tortdad

Think of all the bacon you'll lose out on


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## mike taylor

If Ken smoked pot there would be a pig shortage in Oregon .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Now that the voting public has legalized marihuana, (thank you spellcheck) in Oregon, I encourage everyone to come to Oregon, get stoned, spend your money, then go home! Lol. Remember, we have no sales tax up here.


we all now know what Cowboy is going to be doing this weekend.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Watching football!!! That was funny Mike.


----------



## Elohi

Stoned hell, I just want to go on the field trip and meet all the torts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

: )


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

today i learned that a bunch of the tort forum members are stoners.....


----------



## Elohi

I'm tired. But my heart is pounding just a little too hard for me to go to sleep. Thump thump thump all loud in my ears is so annoying.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

who made the tortoise forums?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who made the tortoise forums?


Josh


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Friday is my second favorite “F" word!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Friday is my second favorite “F" word!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Josh i just have to say thank you for making this amazing forum, its full with amazing people and tortoises!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Josh i just have to say thank you for making this amazing forum, its full with amazing people and tortoises!


@Josh


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I'm tired. But my heart is pounding just a little too hard for me to go to sleep. Thump thump thump all loud in my ears is so annoying.


If you lived in Oregon…never mind. It's just what the kids say


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If you lived in Oregon…never mind. It's just what the kids say


i don't get it....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

She could stop her head from pounding, I think…really, I don't know.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i still don't understand....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Anyone watch “The Big Bang Theory"?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Anyone watch “The Big Bang Theory"?


I think I've seen it once.... I prefer watching CI:
http://www.crimeandinvestigation.co.uk


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm bored, anyone know any good shows on netflix?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I don't do the netflix. 
But I always recommend the documentary, “The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia"


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

whats it about cowboy?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The White family of West Virginia. They're half outlaw half disturbed 100% messed up, but you can't help but love them. You'll also be introduced to Hank 3 (Hank jr.'s boy) he's one of my mainstay music choices.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm bored, anyone know any good shows on netflix?


Well? What have you settled on?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

right now I'm watching a documentary about what people do with humans bodies after they die........ i don't even know why I'm watching this.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> right now I'm watching a documentary about what people do with humans bodies after they die........ i don't even know why I'm watching this.


Umm, yeah?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Umm, yeah?


well I'm going to bed, i just saw the process of removing flesh of human bones.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummm…pleasant dreams?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Anyone want to chat? I'm bored...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

sure Abdulla. i just woke up, only sleep for like 2 hours


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

and no answer.....


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> sure Abdulla. i just woke up, only sleep for like 2 hours


Hope you get to sleep soon!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Hope you get to sleep soon!


I'm fine! I'm just going to watch Netflix the rest of the night. no tests tomorrow


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm fine! I'm just going to watch Netflix the rest of the night. no tests tomorrow


Have fun watching movies!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning Noel!


----------



## smarch

Wow I missed some good chat whilst I was asleep last night! lol I thought I was going to find out if there was a cap to how many things I could "like" in a short time
Anyways @russian/sulcata/tortoise I don't have a Netflix but my sister does and binge watches shows, I don't know what you've watched or like so if our tastes are not close at all feel free to ignore me. If you haven't watched the walking dead you should do that, like for sure! American Horror story is up there, but I only liked season one and quit since I hated season 2. Dexter, which is about a serial killer, but of criminals/bad people (he has "good intentions") I haven't seen any of it yet but apparently its good, and weird because you get like insight at how he thinks.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Wow I missed some good chat whilst I was asleep last night! lol I thought I was going to find out if there was a cap to how many things I could "like" in a short time
> Anyways @russian/sulcata/tortoise I don't have a Netflix but my sister does and binge watches shows, I don't know what you've watched or like so if our tastes are not close at all feel free to ignore me. If you haven't watched the walking dead you should do that, like for sure! American Horror story is up there, but I only liked season one and quit since I hated season 2. Dexter, which is about a serial killer, but of criminals/bad people (he has "good intentions") I haven't seen any of it yet but apparently its good, and weird because you get like insight at how he thinks.


Morning Sarah!


----------



## smarch

Good morning all!


AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Sarah!


 Good morning Abdulla! How is your weekend starting for you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Good morning Abdulla! How is your weekend starting for you?


It started badly, I had a 39 C fever... So I went to the hospital, and now I feel almost as good as I was before. Although I am a little dizzy and now I just don't feel like studying or working. I need to relax, that's why I am chatting on the forum


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm fine! I'm just going to watch Netflix the rest of the night. no tests tomorrow


So how did your math test go the other day, did studying help? 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> It started badly, I had a 39 C fever... So I went to the hospital, and now I feel almost as good as I was before. Although I am a little dizzy and now I just don't feel like studying or working. I need to relax, that's why I am chatting on the forum


Glad you're feeling better


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## taza

This reminded me of the deformed Sulcata, Jacqui wanted to rescue.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> It started badly, I had a 39 C fever... So I went to the hospital, and now I feel almost as good as I was before. Although I am a little dizzy and now I just don't feel like studying or working. I need to relax, that's why I am chatting on the forum


 Yuck, sick and hospitals! (*insert Ebola joke of choice here* my friend got sick recently and everyone started freaking out...she was not amused!)
Getting sick as a student is the worst! you don't feel like/up to doing anything but cant not. 
Glad you're feeling better though! (well enough to chat=well enough for homework )


----------



## smarch

taza said:


> This reminded me of the deformed Sulcata, Jacqui wanted to rescue.
> View attachment 103262


 I actually follow a rescue group on facebook (based in NY I think) that has a sulcata that looks similar and actually worse than that. They just say the past owners were very abusive and the rescue is her forever home, she gets along ok, just sometimes needs help eating but she lives in a small community of sulcata and is fine. Its heartbreaking to see pictures, I honestly thought it had some gore-y lawnmower/car related incident, I didn't know small housing would do THAT. Not only will you get that, you'll have a smashed tank eventually since its just glass and they can knock over supported cinder block walls when healthy!


----------



## tortadise

I wish I was Otis. He has the life man.


----------



## smarch

Well the forum's doing something right. I put an ad-block on my laptop yesterday and the ads refused to leave this site and I got a message saying we need the ads to keep the forum running. Mind you the ad-block wasn't for here, I was getting sick of ads on other sites tracking my cookies, and other ads on sites just flat out being for inappropriate things. But I thought that was interesting since I've never run ito a site knowing I was using ad-block. needless to say I made this site my always allow ads sites but I thought it was cool that it knew! ... hopefully other sites don't get crafty like that though!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning everyone. This here's for anyone who gives a rats
6:00am


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning everyone. This here's for anyone who gives a rats…
> View attachment 103268
> 
> 6:00am


Nice to see your weather is better !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No. I screwed up…


The first picture is from inside the heated sulcata house.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No. I screwed up…
> View attachment 103269
> 
> The first picture is from inside the heated sulcata house.


That makes much more sense.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I get half a break…I total just woke up!!


----------



## smarch

I had a realization just now about how I honestly don't mind being single forever, no one to let me down/leave me (yeah I know those are "me issues" and not everyone does that), no one to have to make like franklin (its quite hard to train some people to like reptiles! and sorry but he was here first he's not going anywhere!), no one to tell me I cant have more pets, no one to need permission from to get new pets, and not gonna lie I kind of envy my aunt living in a small house just her and her dog, I don't get lonely much but when I do I always talk to Nank anyways. Honestly the only thing i'm worried about is paying for my home alone. I still have issues but I think this is close to the "acceptance" stage of greif


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No. I screwed up…
> View attachment 103269
> 
> The first picture is from inside the heated sulcata house.


 Cold and humid is the worst! That's the kind that chills to the bone and really gets in there.


----------



## Elohi

Good morning everyone. My heart must have quit pounding, I finally fell asleep lol. I am wishing for several more hours of sleep but little bitty is stirring, so my day is really about to get started. I've already had a little coffee so that's helpful hehe. 
Awwww I literally just heard the sweetest little voice say, "mom...mom? Are you awake?" LOL
Yes baby girl, I am.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yeah! It's coldest before the dawn…it's cooling down a little now that the sun is trying to come up.


----------



## Yvonne G

@Cowboy_Ken : It's been a while, and your original question is lost in past posts, however, *YES!!! I WATCH THE BIG BANG THEORY!!!
*
I was so surprised last night when Sheldon told Amy that he loves her. Did you happen to catch Entertainment tonight yesterday too? They showed pictures of the Big Bang cast when they were in high school.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> @Cowboy_Ken : It's been a while, and your original question is lost in past posts, however, *YES!!! I WATCH THE BIG BANG THEORY!!!
> *
> I was so surprised last night when Sheldon told Amy that he loves her. Did you happen to catch Entertainment tonight yesterday too? They showed pictures of the Big Bang cast when they were in high school.


 OH MY GOODNESS!! I MISSED WHAT???!!! NOOOO! since they switched it from Mondays to Thursdays I've been really thrown off and missed all the Thursday ones... and half the Monday ones since I was used to it being on Tuesdays before... seriously TV pick a day and stick with it!


----------



## Yvonne G

So I wake up at 5a this a.m. and can't go back to sleep. I'm laying in bed and the phone rings. What the heck? I say hello and this woman says, "is this two nine eight seven eleven four?" And I tell her, yes it is. She says, "Is it the turtle rescue?" and I say yes. And she says, "Oh, I'm so sorry!" and hangs up. I'm so glad I was already awake, because if I had been asleep I would have been pretty mad.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> @Cowboy_Ken : It's been a while, and your original question is lost in past posts, however, *YES!!! I WATCH THE BIG BANG THEORY!!!
> *
> I was so surprised last night when Sheldon told Amy that he loves her. Did you happen to catch Entertainment tonight yesterday too? They showed pictures of the Big Bang cast when they were in high school.


Karen and I looked at each other and said “woah"! As for E.T. , no I don't watch it. Would have enjoyed those pictures. When my mother passed, I got high school yearbooks and lots of pictures of a young CowboyKen.


----------



## Yvonne G

sarah: Well, Amy was working up to telling Sheldon that she loves him, and was sort of hemming and hawing around and said it was perfectly ok if he didn't say it back, when he interrupts her and says, "Yes, Amy I love you."


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!! I MISSED WHAT???!!! NOOOO! since they switched it from Mondays to Thursdays I've been really thrown off and missed all the Thursday ones... and half the Monday ones since I was used to it being on Tuesdays before... seriously TV pick a day and stick with it!




It was because of football. But then they moved football to a sports channel so Big Bang moved back to its original spot. I'm glad they moved it to Monday. I hate it when stupid football (or any sport or program) usurps a favorite program.


----------



## tortadise

smarch said:


> I had a realization just now about how I honestly don't mind being single forever, no one to let me down/leave me (yeah I know those are "me issues" and not everyone does that), no one to have to make like franklin (its quite hard to train some people to like reptiles! and sorry but he was here first he's not going anywhere!), no one to tell me I cant have more pets, no one to need permission from to get new pets, and not gonna lie I kind of envy my aunt living in a small house just her and her dog, I don't get lonely much but when I do I always talk to Nank anyways. Honestly the only thing i'm worried about is paying for my home alone. I still have issues but I think this is close to the "acceptance" stage of greif


Eh. Just keep doing what makes you happy, I don't understand when people try and search for somebody and tell themselves "why can't I find anyone?". Keep doing your thing and it will either happen or it won't. I'm perfectly fine being alone too. It doesn't allow myself to get sidetracked with my tortoises and opening a zoological institution. I'm the type of person that gives and gives. So a girl in my life would just steer complete focus on my animals and future goals. Not to mention all the things you mentioned about not pleasing anyone, or swaying there likes to yours, all that crap, yeah nah. Not for me.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> sarah: Well, Amy was working up to telling Sheldon that she loves him, and was sort of hemming and hawing around and said it was perfectly ok if he didn't say it back, when he interrupts her and says, "Yes, Amy I love you."


 Awwww! They're my favorite, i'm a definite Shamy fan! Hopefully that's on demand tonight (it usually goes on the day after) because I NEED to watch this! My favorite was when they kissed on the train! I like literally yelled with joy!


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> @bouaboua Did you pick up your friend from the airport? I hope you have/had a great time!


Thank you Sir. I did. We discussed many things that business related and visited his son in San Francisco for coffee. But the traffic was terrible both way to and from San Francisco. It took me an hour and 45 minutes for me to drive 55 miles from SF back home.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO. 

It is FRIDAY! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Me? I'm a coupler. Once I learned what it was like to have a “human" in my heart, with benifits even, I rarely looked back. And I've never thought a gal who needed convincing in regard to critters wasn't really going to get much chance at me wanting to invest any time towards her. Does that make sense?


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Thank you Sir. I did. We discussed many things that business related and visited his son in San Francisco for coffee. But the traffic was terrible both way to and from San Francisco. It took me an hour and 45 minutes for me to drive 55 miles from SF back home.


I'm glad you did. Have a great day Steven, you are a great person!


----------



## bouaboua

Maybe for some of you that Friday are almost over......


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Maybe for some of you that Friday are almost over......


It's Friday, 6:55 PM. So yeah, Friday is over


----------



## bouaboua

But weekend are coming! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Friday is my second favorite “F" word!


Still is!!!!


----------



## smarch

tortadise said:


> Eh. Just keep doing what makes you happy, I don't understand when people try and search for somebody and tell themselves "why can't I find anyone?". Keep doing your thing and it will either happen or it won't. I'm perfectly fine being alone too. It doesn't allow myself to get sidetracked with my tortoises and opening a zoological institution. I'm the type of person that gives and gives. So a girl in my life would just steer complete focus on my animals and future goals. Not to mention all the things you mentioned about not pleasing anyone, or swaying there likes to yours, all that crap, yeah nah. Not for me.


 I've always found wanting to find someone and the search more miserable than being alone, its easier to be happy than to constantly be wishing something. My only main problem is I do want kids eventually and the adoption/foster system isn't very friendly with single mothers


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well you know how Karen and I met, right? Sometimes you turn around…


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Me? I'm a coupler. Once I learned what it was like to have a “human" in my heart, with benifits even, I rarely looked back. And I've never thought a gal who needed convincing in regard to critters wasn't really going to get much chance at me wanting to invest any time towards her. Does that make sense?


 Makes total sense, I have nothing against being in a relationship, just don't really care if i'm not. By the end of my relationship it was like everything was expected... yet I still never saw it coming when she left, that was handled bad by her. I guess I'm currently still damaged, but I mean to me animals are enough companionship... and they cant leave me (well unless i'm dumb and don't secure them properly) Right now its like people my age are immature and not worth my time, I know ONE person who isn't immature, but he's a he and that's the main thing there lol


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well you know how Karen and I met, right? Sometimes you turn around…


 I don't believe I know how actually.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I had a realization just now about how I honestly don't mind being single forever, no one to let me down/leave me (yeah I know those are "me issues" and not everyone does that), no one to have to make like franklin (its quite hard to train some people to like reptiles! and sorry but he was here first he's not going anywhere!), no one to tell me I cant have more pets, no one to need permission from to get new pets, and not gonna lie I kind of envy my aunt living in a small house just her and her dog, I don't get lonely much but when I do I always talk to Nank anyways. Honestly the only thing i'm worried about is paying for my home alone. I still have issues but I think this is close to the "acceptance" stage of greif



I think it's all a matter of who comes into your life. I don't believe the "right" person would not allow you to do the things you do to do, have the friends you want, and just plain be you (with them very supportive of it). To me, those are the people who make you believe somebody should be in your life and it's them. lol Animals are great, but there are things only humans can do for you. I have found the good ones, the right ones, show up when you stop thinking you have to have somebody and quit the mindless searching for somebody to be "the one". It's one of those things fate and Mother Nature enjoy teasing us with.

There is nothing wrong with never having a significant other, either. My family is filled with "Old Maids" and I don't think their lives have that many times when there is a void because of no mates. You just need to live your life.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I posted it in the “Does your spouse think you're crazy?" thread.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So I wake up at 5a this a.m. and can't go back to sleep. I'm laying in bed and the phone rings. What the heck? I say hello and this woman says, "is this two nine eight seven eleven four?" And I tell her, yes it is. She says, "Is it the turtle rescue?" and I say yes. And she says, "Oh, I'm so sorry!" and hangs up. I'm so glad I was already awake, because if I had been asleep I would have been pretty mad.



What a weird call.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> What a weird call.


I was wondering what the apology was for…Yvonne having a rescue or the early morning call.


----------



## Kerryann

I am so happy to hear that


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> So how did your math test go the other day, did studying help?
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


i thought the test was kinda easy  just have to get the grade back.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> Wow I missed some good chat whilst I was asleep last night! lol I thought I was going to find out if there was a cap to how many things I could "like" in a short time
> Anyways @russian/sulcata/tortoise I don't have a Netflix but my sister does and binge watches shows, I don't know what you've watched or like so if our tastes are not close at all feel free to ignore me. If you haven't watched the walking dead you should do that, like for sure! American Horror story is up there, but I only liked season one and quit since I hated season 2. Dexter, which is about a serial killer, but of criminals/bad people (he has "good intentions") I haven't seen any of it yet but apparently its good, and weird because you get like insight at how he thinks.


i am up to date with the walking dead, watched all of dexter. i am on season 2 american horror story right now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sarah: I'm with you. When my husband died in '83 I thought my life was over. Not only had I lost my husband, but I lost my plumber, electrician, mechanic - well, you get the picture. But as time went on, and I got used to being alone I decided I really, really like it. I don't ever have to say, "I'm going to the store, I'll be back in a bit." I don't have to share anything with anyone. I am in charge of the 'clicker.' I have turned into a selfish old lady who lives under the bridge (or in a cave) and I really love being alone.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I think it's all a matter of who comes into your life. I don't believe the "right" person would not allow you to do the things you do to do, have the friends you want, and just plain be you (with them very supportive of it). To me, those are the people who make you believe somebody should be in your life and it's them. lol Animals are great, but there are things only humans can do for you. I have found the good ones, the right ones, show up when you stop thinking you have to have somebody and quit the mindless searching for somebody to be "the one". It's one of those things fate and Mother Nature enjoy teasing us with.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with never having a significant other, either. My family is filled with "Old Maids" and I don't think their lives have that many times when there is a void because of no mates. You just need to live your life.


 I pretty much know I need to focus on friends, I currently only have 2 people I consider friends right now, and one lives in Georgia who i'll be meeting the first time next weekend. I know i need more friends, friends are what make your life, my Mum always says she married her best friend, and I believe that's true, a significant other is basically a best friend you spend your life with (with you know some other stuff friends don't exactly do) So I mean i know i need friends, but i'm ok coming home to an empty house at night with just pets inside type thing. And i do know that's a "young" thing to say but at the same time i think its mature.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I am in charge of the 'clicker.'


Wait just a minute! 
You mean I could be in charge of it now? 
Many Saturdays for 3 1/2 months I get it from the minute I wake up to when I fall asleep sitting up watching football.


----------



## Jacqui

lol Perhaps because Jeff is on the road, I get the best of both worlds? He's never around, so I never have to say where I am going or when I'll be back... of course I do tell the animals that, so it's not really a gain there.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, yeah...there is that. I always share with Misty.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I can't wait for Karen to come home tonight now!
“Ummm, no dear. Yvonne says you get control of the remote when I'm dead and gone!"
To which she may respond, “Do you like the couch that much, Ken?"


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I pretty much know I need to focus on friends, I currently only have 2 people I consider friends right now, and one lives in Georgia who i'll be meeting the first time next weekend. I know i need more friends, friends are what make your life, my Mum always says she married her best friend, and I believe that's true, a significant other is basically a best friend you spend your life with (with you know some other stuff friends don't exactly do) So I mean i know i need friends, but i'm ok coming home to an empty house at night with just pets inside type thing. And i do know that's a "young" thing to say but at the same time i think its mature.



I don't have anybody I would really call a friend in my life (other then my kids and hubby, but that's part of their job description any how). I have an online person who is as close to a friend as I have. (poor her, she gets to hear my rants and raves). I'd love to have friends, but I just plain don't know how and usually to insecure to really try.


----------



## smarch

I was gonna say, i'd still say i'm leaving to my pets, i always tell Nank to have a nice day while i'm at work and i'll see him when i'm coming home. Once i was planning to get in my car and just flat out leave and escape (i was a train-wreck after the breakup... by the way leaving the state doesn't make things any better...) but i looked at him told him i was leaving, but that i was coming back since i couldn't leave him and was going to fins us somewhere. I kind of joke about it now since living in MA and my instinct being to drive north wouldn't work out for a tortoise when the plan was to camp it out in my car... right about now he'd be having trouble with that! It essentially shows how much I wasn't thinking... i probably shouldn't have even been driving!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I don't have anybody I would really call a friend in my life (other then my kids and hubby, but that's part of their job description any how). I have an online person who is as close to a friend as I have. (poor her, she gets to hear my rants and raves). I'd love to have friends, but I just plain don't know how and usually to insecure to really try.


 You sound like the adult version of me. I have no clue how to make friends... the one i have who's here has been my friend since freshman year in high school ('07) and we've been through a whole lot together, even when i disappear and assume i need no one she welcomes me right back in her life. And the other friend is online and i only know her because of my other friend. I suppose i also have my man-friend, and honestly if i liked guys he would be The One. But i only ever get to see my one friend. Being older and having friends is hard, i mean what do you do to go out, all the college people i know are like yeah party, yeah clubs, i don't enjoy that and have no interest and i mean one can only spend so many hours in walmart so often lol (no literally i have no clue how but once we spent almost 3 hours in a walmart!) Maybe that's a true friendship lol.


----------



## tortadise

smarch said:


> I've always found wanting to find someone and the search more miserable than being alone, its easier to be happy than to constantly be wishing something. My only main problem is I do want kids eventually and the adoption/foster system isn't very friendly with single mothers


You could instead of adopt do it the anatomical way. My friend who supplies with the farm goods is same sex oriented. She has a kid. Was weird to her she explains but in her words, was the best "venturing out" night that changed her life. Much cheaper than adopting too.


----------



## Elohi

I love the Big Bang theory but I'm very behind in the seasons. I look forward to a catch up marathon hehehe. 

The sun is shining! Or well, it's trying to shine.



Carapace temps range from 96-104. 

It's a little cooler than when I took this picture so they may have to come in soon. I've already brought the hatchling in and she is soaking. 
Outdoor therm is now reading 73 with 54% humidity. Carapace temps have dropped to 90. It's clouding up. :0/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fully change of subject here. 
I feel, “Yes you mean well, but this guy has broken many laws here in the states!"

http://www.kptv.com/story/27319976/man-in-sanctuary-at-portland-church-arrested-on-federal-warrant


----------



## Elohi

The hatchling is in the small black tub between the four white tubs. Hard to see.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> The hatchling is in the small black tub between the four white tubs. Hard to see.


Oh! That piece of red leaf that is on the floor? Sure, I see it. And it hasn't warmed here yet…


----------



## smarch

tortadise said:


> You could instead of adopt do it the anatomical way. My friend who supplies with the farm goods is same sex oriented. She has a kid. Was weird to her she explains but in her words, was the best "venturing out" night that changed her life. Much cheaper than adopting too.


I've thought the same, and my plans include a rather "scientific" non-human contact way about it too... in fact my man-friend even offered to be a donor if the time ever came (I do know that will rely on his spouse though, i'd rather her like me than hate me!) ... that would be weird to explain though. But its always been in the back of my head. My only thing is I never actually physically wanted to be with child (except in high school when I decided that must be the coolest thing to actually have a growing being inside you) but basically its "i'm gonna do what I gotta do to have one" to me its a shame any unfit parent can create a child, yet ones who could be great ones cant even adopt due to the process and stuff. 
I'm kinda glad to hear my thought isn't something weird or just me! I'm glad that worked out for her.


----------



## Elohi

Stupid clouds! My babies need sunshine!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oh! That piece of red leaf that is on the floor? Sure, I see it. And it hasn't warmed here yet…
> View attachment 103280


Yuck that's chilly.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

rabbit


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> rabbit
> View attachment 103283


 Is he yours?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Yuck that's chilly.


But it's a damp cold.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> Is he yours?


yes


----------



## smarch

Having to tighten my belt is one of the best things about my day today!
I have one of those seat belt buckle belts and ive had it around 3 years and i'm almost halfway back to the thinnest wear marks on the belt from my fattest  today is a good day!


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yes
> View attachment 103284


 What are their names!? I cant wait to have a house-bunny of my own


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

white one is Bailey and the red one is Elisabeth


----------



## Elohi

Apparently this is a leopard weed. 
Growing like one anyways. Hahaha


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> white one is Bailey and the red one is Elisabeth


 you got the whole tortoise and the hare thing going on over there


----------



## smarch

My dad-boss is trying to pass off our copier's cubicle as a spa...
"you get your workout and the steam and heat all in one!"


----------



## Elohi

So if I post a post a flashing/poop picture will y'all get mad at me for the yuck factor? Summer flashed me again and I'd like to know it you think it's a girl flash or not.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mad? 
Not likely…
That said, I'd be able to offer no help.


----------



## Elohi

I mean we all have to see tortoise poop on the daily but... LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got entire threads about tortoise poop! Karen stopped following my “Tortoise Photo Album " when I put the first picture of Little Ricky's poop on it!


----------



## Elohi

LMAO!!!


----------



## Elohi

Alright. Here it goes...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> So if I post a post a flashing/poop picture will y'all get mad at me for the yuck factor? Summer flashed me again and I'd like to know it you think it's a girl flash or not.


Is she the one that walks with her tail tucked to the side?


----------



## Elohi

Went to rinse her/his tail because she decided to piop as I was putting her in a clean soak (round two because of major poopy water) and.... This.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Went to rinse her/his tail because she decided to piop as I was putting her in a clean soak (round two because of major poopy water) and.... This.
> View attachment 103293


Ewwww! Weirdo! Posting something like that! Seriously, what kind of weirdo posts a picture like that? Wait. The “kind" doesn't really matter!
LOL!


----------



## Elohi

LMAO


----------



## smarch

Afternoons after Chinese buffets are rough!! sooooo sleepy!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Afternoons after Chinese buffets are rough!! sooooo sleepy!


And then you get on here and at first you're thinking, “Ooh. Monica posted another baby Leo picture!" Which quickly turns to, “What the …!"


----------



## Elohi

I posted alien tortoise bits! Eek! Hahaha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Or tortoise porn!


----------



## Elohi

Hahahaha. In the "flashing" thread, I'm not in told Summer is a dude.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And then you get on here and at first you're thinking, “Ooh. Monica posted another baby Leo picture!" Which quickly turns to, “What the …!"


 Well I read the "warning" before lol, and stuff like that really doesn't bother me, its all natural processes and body parts what am I to care... I'm kinda highly desensitized by now, theres much worse things that can be found!


----------



## Elohi

My middle child has been calling Summer, Summerville and telling me he was a boy LOL.


----------



## smarch

Our secretary was just telling me how great our new secretary is going to be and hes 25 and not married and ya never know... umm trust me on that one I think I know!


----------



## smarch

Have I ever mentioned how much I love my job!?  Like I've been running around a whole lot today but I haven't gotten stressed and even though i'm still currently part time I actually have input and meaning here


----------



## smarch

Copiers broken again: One coworker told another "copies broken" ... he heard "coffee's broken" and his face said it all!! ... I don't understand though, hes the one with a stash of chocolate covered coffee beans to eat since we had our last coffee emergency.


----------



## Jacqui

I had a wonderful Mexican meal for lunch treated to me by my oldest daughter. She also had drawn me a picture of a tortoise making out to be a helicopter.


----------



## Jacqui

My hubby has now met Kelly's Mom. Ya know, seems that man gets to meet more TFO and TFO member's family then I do.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey everone


----------



## Yvonne G

That sounds to me as if there's going to be another hard-shelled creature living in " a land far away soon."


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey everone


 Good afternoon!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Pumpkin


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> That sounds to me as if there's going to be another hard-shelled creature living in " a land far away soon."



Your such a smart woman, Ms Emys emys.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Pumpkin




One you raised? I didn't get one to that stage here this year. My one watermelon only got to grapefruit size before the frost, too. I have a really hard time raising melons and other like vines.


----------



## smarch

We do fairly ok with pumpkins here, and summer squash and zucchini are hard not to raise, but we did watermelons twice and none grew bigger than a baseball. I think we tried to eat it but it was only like a spoonful of red in it. My aunt tried too and they stayed about the same size, guess New England isn't great for watermelons?


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> My hubby has now met Kelly's Mom. Ya know, seems that man gets to meet more TFO and TFO member's family then I do.


She's a nice lady


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> One you raised? I didn't get one to that stage here this year. My one watermelon only got to grapefruit size before the frost, too. I have a really hard time raising melons and other like vines.



I see TerryO's pictures of the snow in your yard, then I see pictures later in the season of her beautifully planted box turtle pens, blooming and wild-looking and I get really depressed. We all have pretty close to the same growing season, but why is it that my plants still look pretty thin and scraggly by the end of summer and hers are big and beautiful? As I was putting my cactus away in the greenhouse I thought I probably need to repot all of them and spread their roots, getting rid of all the depleted soil and starting with fresh.


----------



## bouaboua

Sun shine and fruit!


----------



## Hermes

tortdad said:


> Morning everyone. Last night ended up being my final shift at the Home Depot. I grew tired of people caring more about keeping the floor swept that they do about customer and employee safety. I had some arrogant pig headed manager trying to prove a point (he failed miserably I might add) and created a huge safety problem trying to use the wrong piece of equipment and knocking product all over the place. Knocking shelves over an sending customers running. I insisted that he get off the fork lift and left me fix what he messed up before it got worse. His ego got in the way and I had to use vulgar language to get my point across. It worked, he got off and I fixed everything. The store manager was more concerned with me cussing out another employee than the safety issue. They said I was going to have to be reprimanded for speaking to another associate in that matter. I told them I'd do it again in a heart beat of that was the only way to get them to listen and stop a safety issue. Then told them to save there write up for some who wanted to put up with their crap and walked out.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)



Well good for you, it's not worth getting hurt or killed because of someone's pride, at least it wasn't your day job. 

Ps I saw on tv that Lowe's is starting to use robot associates lol


----------



## Jacqui

Okay Steven, I am green with envy. I do wish I could pick some fresh citrus in my own yard.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> We do fairly ok with pumpkins here, and summer squash and zucchini are hard not to raise, but we did watermelons twice and none grew bigger than a baseball. I think we tried to eat it but it was only like a spoonful of red in it. My aunt tried too and they stayed about the same size, guess New England isn't great for watermelons?



We have problems not with growing them, but getting them to survive the bugs. Even with trying to head them off, those darn bugs always seem to suck them dead.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I see TerryO's pictures of the snow in your yard, then I see pictures later in the season of her beautifully planted box turtle pens, blooming and wild-looking and I get really depressed. We all have pretty close to the same growing season, but why is it that my plants still look pretty thin and scraggly by the end of summer and hers are big and beautiful? As I was putting my cactus away in the greenhouse I thought I probably need to repot all of them and spread their roots, getting rid of all the depleted soil and starting with fresh.



Because she has a more moderate season with highs and lows and moisture/humidity you get hot hot hot and dry.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey everyone again


----------



## Hermes

Yeah I miss Florida, my mom has a mango tree and my sister has avocado, mango, star fruit, and guava. But I can't complain much, here in Ft Lewis, WA even if it's not in my yard there are still a lot of Apple and pear trees on post all over the place.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Okay Steven, I am green with envy. I do wish I could pick some fresh citrus in my own yard.


You are welcome anytime to pick what ever you want. We have fresh lemon year round.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hermes said:


> Yeah I miss Florida, my mom has a mango tree and my sister has avocado, mango, star fruit, and guava. But I can't complain much, here in Ft Lewis, WA even if it's not in my yard there are still a lot of Apple and pear trees on post all over the place.


Yup. It's hard to explain to folks that we've got wild apple, pear, filbert and walnut trees around that we don't do anything with other than watch wild critters eat on em. Then there's all the wild berries everywhere. I've eaten wild black berries cover in frost and all ice cold, then gone to the other side of the same pile and eaten toasty warm ones from the sun as if they just came out of the oven. 
My mom loved black berries and never understood why I did take care of them. Lol.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tomorrow is going to be the third turtle rescue, i will try to post some pics!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good Morning Everyone !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Good Morning Everyone !


good morning! lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

what species do you own?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what species do you own?


One Syrian Greek tortoise. I think they are one of the best species.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I meant “Why I didn't take care of them, (blackberries).


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I meant “Why I didn't take care of them, (blackberries).


That typo didn't really matter... I read it correctly the first time


----------



## dmmj

I'm glad I had a childhood, before technology came along and killed it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> I'm glad I had a childhood, before technology came along and killed it.


what? technology didn't kill my childhood!


----------



## Abdulla6169

dmmj said:


> I'm glad I had a childhood, before technology came along and killed it.


Modern day technology is nothing compared to the fun I had during the 90s... I still have a game or two lying around. I feel like a Geek now .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what? technology didn't kill my childhood!


You're funny. I had an Atari that took game cartridges and that wasn't until I was at the end of high school. And then there were the laser discs. About the size of an LP. Good times. That's why I had a bug and rock collection!


----------



## Hermes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yup. It's hard to explain to folks that we've got wild apple, pear, filbert and walnut trees around that we don't do anything with other than watch wild critters eat on em. Then there's all the wild berries everywhere. I've eaten wild black berries cover in frost and all ice cold, then gone to the other side of the same pile and eaten toasty warm ones from the sun as if they just came out of the oven.
> My mom loved black berries and never understood why I did take care of them. Lol.


Yeah I've had wild berries too. And I've tried the wild pears and apples but the apples weren't that great, the pears however were sweet as any I've ever tried.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

These are just vagrant domestic apple pear and nut trees. The black berries however are very invasive. The birds help. They eat the berries, crap on your light colored car, and spread seeds everywhere.


----------



## Hermes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> These are just vagrant domestic apple pear and nut trees. The black berries however are very invasive. The birds help. They eat the berries, crap on your light colored car, and spread seeds everywhere.


That's why my car is black lol but yeah I guess "feral" would be a better way to describe them than "wild" but they are still all over inside the base here at Ft Lewis. All over the range roads and there is even a huge Apple tree at the entrance at the main commissary.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Chuck Lorre is a genius ! Just saying!


----------



## Elohi

Hey all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Hey all.


Here I was worried you were gonna say, “Who?"


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here I was worried you were gonna say, “Who?"


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Zero gravity AND carpet on the ceiling! Wow. You Texans. Always gotta show everyone up.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My brother in Alaska says that Texans complained they were no longer the biggest state in the U.S. so Alaska agreed to be split in half. That really caused a problem though, because then Texas would be the third largest. Lol.


----------



## Elohi

Hahahaha

So how is your evening? I watched a very strange movie tonight. The signal, or was it just signal. Not sure but it was trippy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Have you seen, “All is Lost" with Robert Redford?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Have you seen, “All is Lost" with Robert Redford?


I haven't, but I just looked it up and it's going on my watch list.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's a newer movie. I enjoyed it. And old Bob Redford looks good for as old as he is. I should be so lucky at his age but then our lives have been different.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@ChloeCrull








You can't see all of them in any one picture cause they generally don't play lacrosse all at the same time!


----------



## Elohi

LOVE your pancakes.


----------



## ChloeCrull

@Cowboy_Ken They are wonderful! I love the picture of the three Russians lining up together. How many males and females do you have? Do you ever have a problem with predatory birds? I want to expand my indoor enclosure and place it outside, but I have to be very cautious of hawks around my home. I'll have to find some sort of overhead netting or wiring. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I only worry about the pecking type birds, not birds of prey proper. Jays, crows, ravens, those type of birds. But then you saw Baxter in the one shot watching over them…
I've got a male heavy group. That yard goes around the back of the garage as well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> LOVE your pancakes.


Thanks Monica. You know how I feel about those three. Other than the hatchlings, the pancakes are the only tortoises inside the house. Special.


----------



## Elohi

Pancakes are on my dream tort list.


----------



## Elohi

My CHE's need to hurry up and get here. This night light is a tad annoying lol. 


Just realized the clock is an hr off.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heck Monica, I've got three, “spare" Che's here at the house. Likely I could of loaned you one.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In a hushed whisper, Sir David Attenborough says,“And as Monica try's to reset the proper time on her fancy, colour thermostat/hydrostat she asks herself, “what did I do with those instructions?" "


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In a hushed whisper, Sir David Attenborough says,“And as Monica try's to reset the proper time on her fancy, colour thermostat/hydrostat she asks herself, “what did I do with those instructions?" "


I know, I know. If I'm gonna be a turd, I should go lay in the yard!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Night all. Hope you find the instructions Monica.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Night all. Hope you find the instructions Monica.


Good night Ken!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> You are welcome anytime to pick what ever you want. We have fresh lemon year round.



Steven if I ever get up in your area again (and if your home), I do plan on visiting you. When we use to drive in CA/AZ, I was so tempted to pull over and ask somebody if I could pick a lemon from their tree. For some reason, picking a lemon right off the tree is something I have always wanted to do. I also use to love rolling down the windows when we drove by the orchards.

Speaking of the awesome citrus smell, we use to go to where in FL Tropicana is, talk about the best smell in the world.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> tomorrow is going to be the third turtle rescue, i will try to post some pics!!!!



Going after that big softshell?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Going after that big softshell?


yea!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yea!



 Good luck!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Good luck!


thanks dude!


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!! (yellow 'cuz I am dreaming of a fresh from the tree lemon) *


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i can't even read that!


----------



## Jacqui

I want to try a Mountain Rose apple.

https://www.yahoo.com/food/the-apple-with-a-surprise-inside-101941473541.html


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i can't even read that!



Even my old eyes can read it. lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Even my old eyes can read it. lol


im Dyslexic


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im Dyslexic


Sorry for that... I thought you were joking about the sentence structure of that post...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Sorry for that... I thought you were joking about the sentence structure of that post...


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Morning Noel!


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Noel!


Hi *waves*


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

spekled cape tortoise


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

parrot beaked tortoise


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

angulate tortoise


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In a hushed whisper, Sir David Attenborough says,“And as Monica try's to reset the proper time on her fancy, colour thermostat/hydrostat she asks herself, “what did I do with those instructions?" "


HAHAHAHAHA!!
I'm one of those weird girls who can put things together and program things without instructions. I just got up this morning and figured our it was set for EST, and changed it to CST.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Here's a piece of artwork a relative of mine saw at Manart Al Saadiyat:


I just love the voice behind the painting. 
The main galleries of Manarat Al Saadiyat constitute of permanent spaces for a series of exhibitions and educational programmes organised by TDIC (Tourism Development and Investment Company). This is part of an ongoing cultural programme dedicated to developing awareness and understanding of art and culture prior to the launch of the Saadiyat Cultural District.


----------



## Elohi

And can a keeper find a dang small saucer that doesn't seep? ugh! All Lady Octobers water dish is seep her water into her moss, which then has to be drained every couple of days. And I've switched the saucer out twice. :0/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> And can a keeper find a dang small saucer that doesn't seep? ugh! All Lady Octobers water dish is deep her water into her moss, which then has to be drained every couple of days. And I've switched the saucer out twice. :0/


Monica, I went to goodwill and looked in the kitchen ware section. All manner of saucers…


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Monica, I went to goodwill and looked in the kitchen ware section. All manner of saucers…


Ah! Good idea.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello again!


----------



## Elohi

Just a question for y'all that hang out in here. What temp do you do soaks at? I find that if my leopards water starts out around 96-93F, the lays there and seem to really enjoy their soak but as the water cools they get antsy. If I refill their bucket with warm water they usually relax again. I've never used water warmer than my body temperature but it made me wonder what most people do warm soaks at.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> And can a keeper find a dang small saucer that doesn't seep? ugh! All Lady Octobers water dish is seep her water into her moss, which then has to be drained every couple of days. And I've switched the saucer out twice. :0/



Are you using the unglazed terra cotta or what?


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Are you using the unglazed terra cotta or what?


Just using the terra cotta they sell at lowes and Home Depot. The orange ones. They all seem to seep some. And sometimes they are worthless for water and have to be used as food dishes. The ones I'm using for the hatchling at the 4.25" little orange terra cotta saucers.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monica,
I shoot for water temps that are consistent with the background temp of the enclosure they come out of. Typically, 85°-90°f. 
I don't care the specie, they all freak when I add warmer water to “refresh" the temps! Funnish for me, a panic for them.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

my parents are not letting me go to the turtle rescue I'm mad


----------



## Abdulla6169

Night everyone. Sorry for you not going to the rescue Nick.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sleep well Abdulla.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sleep well Abdulla.


Thanks Ken... I should be going to sleep now (have a test tomorrow!)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my parents are not letting me go to the turtle rescue I'm mad


Is this a response to your scholastic performance?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks Ken... I should be going to sleep now (have a test tomorrow!)


Remember what I say, vitamin B complex.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

scho·las·tic
skəˈlastik/
_adjective_

*1*.
of or concerning schools and education.

they said they where going to take me, but for some reason they say i might get hurt while saving turtles.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As long as it's genuine concern.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> scho·las·tic
> skəˈlastik/
> _adjective_
> 
> *1*.
> of or concerning schools and education.
> 
> they said they where going to take me, but for some reason they say i might get hurt while saving turtles.


Ask them after you ace a test or two... Or ask them about joining a tortoise rescue to help with adopting out the tortoises. Good luck


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Ask them after you ace a test or two... Or ask them about joining a tortoise rescue to help with adopting out the tortoises. Good luck


this is the last turtle rescue for over felt gardens. they say i have to many tortoises, so i can't join a rescue


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> this is the last turtle rescue for over felt gardens. they say i have to many tortoises, so i can't join a rescue


For myself, I've got to keep in mind there is a fine line between “Rescue" and “Hoarding"


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For myself, I've got to keep in mind there is a fine line between “Rescue" and “Hoarding"


i still want to breed tortoises when I'm older. i want that to be my job


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Start saving your money now for adults later. Think what you would need per year for yourself, your tortoises, and your future family. Then figure the specie you would want to breed. Then figure from today's prices (-23%) how many you would need to produce annually to maintain the lifestyle you would want.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's a light weight version.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i want to breed sulcatas


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i want to breed sulcatas



I'm not sure that's gonna be a sustainable job.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> I'm not sure that's gonna be a sustainable job.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

yea go ahead and crush my dreams


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'd go for galopogus and then supplement with specie that don't require massive amounts of room.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

lol how am i going to get a hold of an adult Galapagos tort


----------



## jaizei

It's what I do.


----------



## jaizei

Crush dreams and destroy hope, that is.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Crush dreams and destroy hope, that is.


dude...... your mean


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Start researching now. 
Also, to help your credibility, see if you can intern at your local zoo. My nephew is one of the curators of the Los Angles Zoo' a reptile house. That is how he started. Now he gets sent all over the world.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Start researching now.
> Also, to help your credibility, see if you can intern at your local zoo. My nephew is one of the curators of the Los Angles Zoo' a reptile house. That is how he started. Now he gets sent all over the world.


me and my friend who's name is also Nick are going to do that over the summer! he has been doing it for 2 years now at the Oakland zoo


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Have you seen the pictures of my nephews galop?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

no


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Had you excepted the album invite you would have. Lol. Hold on.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

oh yea i forgot about that......


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Had you excepted the album invite you would have. Lol. Hold on.







This is Laura, just before she bit his big toe! She drew blood. I laughed.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how much did she cost?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how much did she cost?


I've no idea. You know what they say, “If you have to ask, you can't afford it!"


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've no idea. You know what they say, “If you have to ask, you can't afford it!"


 my dreams have been crushed today


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Now that Nick has been submerged into reality, I must bounce. I've got football to watch, but first I've got things to do.


----------



## bouaboua

Good afternoon!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey bouaboua!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Good afternoon!!


Steven, please be gentle with Nick. Lots of reality has come his way today. Lol.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven, please be gentle with Nick. Lots of reality has come his way today. Lol.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hi Steven Hi Nick


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hi prairie mom


----------



## Prairie Mom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my dreams have been crushed today


I was reading your conversation and see no reason for crushed dreams!  I totally support you becoming a breeder and have no doubts you can achieve this. Start small and get bigger as you make more profits. Plus, who says you can't have another job that you love in order to keep your lifestyle afloat!? Work at a zoo, rescue, or other places you're interested in so you can have a dependable regular income and once you're able to make enough as a breeder, cut back on your "day job" hours. Maybe you'll be so happy with both sources of income, you'll keep doing it!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

see at lease one person didn't crush my dreams today


----------



## bouaboua

My wife and I went hiking for about 5 miles with my daughter and her boyfriend and her dogs this morning. 

Here are her two dogs. 



View from the top of the hill. We can see the entire valley of Santa Clara. It was a nice morning.





Then we have a sinful breakfast: Chicken apple sausage eggs benedict 


My wife's seafood eggs benedict.......




All for nothing after this meal.........

Hahaha!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

that food looks so good! lol I'm just sitting in my room like a hermit eating ice-cream!


----------



## Prairie Mom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> see at lease one person didn't crush my dreams today


Hooray! I really do meant it too. There is no reason you can't do this. You may have to start out smaller and on the side and work up to a bigger operation. Teaching zoology courses may even be a good gig to consider. My husband is a college instructor and those are some awesome work hours that would give you enough free time to take care of torts. You may even be able to score summers off etc. -Just a thought. Don't give up!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven, please be gentle with Nick. Lots of reality has come his way today. Lol.


I always nice to him. 

The true reality have not yet hit him..... This is nothing compared to outside of his computer.


----------



## Prairie Mom

bouaboua said:


> My wife and I went hiking for about 5 miles with my daughter and her boyfriend and her dogs this morning.
> 
> Here are her two dogs.
> 
> View attachment 103535
> 
> View from the top of the hill. We can see the entire valley of Santa Clara. It was a nice morning.
> View attachment 103536
> View attachment 103537
> View attachment 103538
> View attachment 103540
> 
> Then we have a sinful breakfast: Chicken apple sausage eggs benedict
> View attachment 103541
> 
> My wife's seafood eggs benedict.......
> View attachment 103542
> 
> 
> 
> All for nothing after this meal.........
> 
> Hahaha!!!


Wow! You've had a great morning so far!!! Beautiful scenary, fun company, and good food!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> I always nice to him.
> 
> The true reality have not yet hit him..... This is nothing compared to outside of his computer.


; )


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i have a 4 day weekend, I'm so happy! i get to be away from hell also know as school


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have a 4 day weekend, I'm so happy! i get to be away from hell also know as school



Why don't you like school?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

cause its evil


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have a 4 day weekend, I'm so happy! i get to be away from hell also know as school


Why school are hell? You are no doing your homework??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Why school are hell? You are no doing your homework??


i do all the homework, i have never missed an assignment. but the teachers are evil and the sitting in class feels like a waist of my time!


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the sitting in class feels like a waist of my time!



As opposed to...


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i do all the homework, i have never missed an assignment. but the teachers are evil and the sitting in class feels like a waist of my time!


Are you too advanced in your class?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i do all the homework, i have never missed an assignment. but the teachers are evil and the sitting in class feels like a waist of my time!



You have collage in mind?


----------



## Jacqui

Steven so not fair! Lol your food looks so good and here what I had was just a peanut butter sandwich and then a chunk of white sharp cheddar cheese.

What a great view. The dog looks like my neighbor's. Most of hope your enjoying your awesome company.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Are you too advanced in your class?





bouaboua said:


> You have collage in mind?


im not in any advanced classes and yes i do want to go to college.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> see at lease one person didn't crush my dreams today



But that's one of the things we so look forward to each day.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> But that's one of the things we so look forward to each day.


all you people are so mean


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Just using the terra cotta they sell at lowes and Home Depot. The orange ones. They all seem to seep some. And sometimes they are worthless for water and have to be used as food dishes. The ones I'm using for the hatchling at the 4.25" little orange terra cotta saucers.



I use those unglazed ones for food, but glazed ones for water.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> all you people are so mean



Yeppers and proud of it.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Steven so not fair! Lol your food looks so good and here what I had was just a peanut butter sandwich and then a chunk of white sharp cheddar cheese.
> 
> What a great view. The dog looks like my neighbor's. Most of hope your enjoying your awesome company.


When you like to visit California?? I'm serious...


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im not in any advanced classes and yes i do want to go to college.


Good....But you have to finish H/S first. 

I know people can be real Axx some time. Just look another way.


----------



## bouaboua

Anyone know the rules and regulation of shipping Torts to Canada??

Just asking for a friend in Canada.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @ChloeCrull
> View attachment 103446
> View attachment 103447
> View attachment 103448
> View attachment 103449
> View attachment 103450
> View attachment 103451
> View attachment 103452
> 
> You can't see all of them in any one picture cause they generally don't play lacrosse all at the same time!


Ummm adopt me please!! Lol thats my dream a yard full of Russians!


----------



## Yvonne G

Steven: What kind of dog is the fuzzy one?


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Anyone know the rules and regulation of shipping Torts to Canada??
> 
> Just asking for a friend in Canada.



Can't do it. Canada doesn't allow shipments of tortoises into their country. If you are in the States (or another country) and are moving to Canada, you can bring your tortoises with you with the correct paperwork, but no tortoises can be bought in another country and shipped to Canada.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Steven: What kind of dog is the fuzzy one?


It's call Golden doodle. It's a mix of Golden retriever and poodle.

Just like a large Teddy bear.......


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It's my birthday! Time to eat steak, baked potato, grilled zucchini, and then fudge iced yellow cake with vanilla bean ice cream. Best part is I don't have to cook it myself


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Can't do it. Canada doesn't allow shipments of tortoises into their country. If you are in the States (or another country) and are moving to Canada, you can bring your tortoises with you with the correct paperwork, but no tortoises can be bought in another country and shipped to Canada.


Thank you Yvonne! ! !

I thought so also. That's why I know a guy are in deep trouble for doing so.


----------



## bouaboua

RosieRedfoot said:


> It's my birthday! Time to eat steak, baked potato, grilled zucchini, and then fudge iced yellow cake with vanilla bean ice cream. Best part is I don't have to cook it myself





RosieRedfoot said:


> It's my birthday! Time to eat steak, baked potato, grilled zucchini, and then fudge iced yellow cake with vanilla bean ice cream. Best part is I don't have to cook it myself



Happy 19th Birthday! ! ! ! ! !




Or.................................???


----------



## smarch

RosieRedfoot said:


> It's my birthday! Time to eat steak, baked potato, grilled zucchini, and then fudge iced yellow cake with vanilla bean ice cream. Best part is I don't have to cook it myself


Happy birthday! Sounds like a perfect birthday meal!


----------



## AZtortMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> It's my birthday! Time to eat steak, baked potato, grilled zucchini, and then fudge iced yellow cake with vanilla bean ice cream. Best part is I don't have to cook it myself


HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow, Steven!!! Don't light those candles. You may burn down the house!







​


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Haha, somewhere between but closer to the first. Only 26 candles this year


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> It's my birthday! Time to eat steak, baked potato, grilled zucchini, and then fudge iced yellow cake with vanilla bean ice cream. Best part is I don't have to cook it myself



Boy does that sound like a yummy meal! Hope you had an awesome day to match it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Change of subject:

I like to send my different family member an edible gift for Christmas. Last year I sent Hickory Farms and it was well accepted. Can't really go wrong with Hickory Farms. I'd like to send something different this year. Anyone have any suggestions? I've looked online at Mrs. Fields and Harry & David, but their gifts didn't do anything for me.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Wow, Steven!!! Don't light those candles. You may burn down the house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Not to worry!!

Only 26 of them for Kim.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

RosieRedfoot said:


> It's my birthday! Time to eat steak, baked potato, grilled zucchini, and then fudge iced yellow cake with vanilla bean ice cream. Best part is I don't have to cook it myself


HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## dmmj

I will tell you guys a secret, "I'M BATMAN"
plz don't tell anyone.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Change of subject:
> 
> I like to send my different family member an edible gift for Christmas. Last year I sent Hickory Farms and it was well accepted. Can't really go wrong with Hickory Farms. I'd like to send something different this year. Anyone have any suggestions? I've looked online at Mrs. Fields and Harry & David, but their gifts didn't do anything for me.


Did you look at the edible arrangements?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey guys! dmmj is Batman, tell everyone!


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Did you look at the edible arrangements?



Great idea. My daughter got one for my wife for valentine's day couple years ago.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey guys! dmmj is Batman, tell everyone!



And you are Robin, Right???


----------



## AZtortMom

Here's some of the wedding pics everyone


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 103635
> View attachment 103636
> View attachment 103637



Looks like a very beautiful wedding in a very beautiful day.


----------



## AZtortMom

this one is my favorite


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Looks like a very beautiful wedding in a very beautiful day.


Thanks Steven it was a lot of fun with a lot of great people


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 103638
> this one is my favorite



You are beautiful! ! ! ! ! He is a lucky man...

I'm trying to picture you on the forklift and racing through the warehouse.........


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> You are beautiful! ! ! ! ! He is a lucky man...
> 
> I'm trying to picture you on the forklift and racing through the warehouse.........


Lol! Thanks my friends from work don't recognize in regular clothes either


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good morning everyone! Have a test today...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Good morning everyone! Have a test today...


Morning Abdulla. How do you feel about the test?


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Good morning everyone! Have a test today...


Good Morning Abdulla! ! ! !

Best wishes to your test..


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Good morning everyone! Have a test today...


good luck dude!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Dinner




Dessert


Beautiful wedding!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 0 Utah 7…


----------



## Prairie Mom

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 103638
> this one is my favorite


You're soooo prettttttyyyy!!!


----------



## bouaboua

RosieRedfoot said:


> View attachment 103641
> 
> 
> Dinner
> 
> View attachment 103642
> 
> 
> Dessert
> 
> 
> Beautiful wedding!


That steak looks so good.


----------



## AZtortMom

Prairie Mom said:


> You're soooo prettttttyyyy!!!


Thank you so much


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Good morning everyone! Have a test today...


Morning good luck on your test


----------



## AZtortMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> View attachment 103641
> 
> 
> Dinner
> 
> View attachment 103642
> 
> 
> Dessert
> 
> 
> Beautiful wedding!


Looks yummy! And thanks!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Change of subject:
> 
> I like to send my different family member an edible gift for Christmas. Last year I sent Hickory Farms and it was well accepted. Can't really go wrong with Hickory Farms. I'd like to send something different this year. Anyone have any suggestions? I've looked online at Mrs. Fields and Harry & David, but their gifts didn't do anything for me.


We always send my husband's Grandma goodies from Cherry Moon farms. http://www.cherrymoonfarms.com/strawberries-ccs The chocolate covered strawberries are her favorite, but they sell lots of other foods too.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i love food!


----------



## bouaboua

I'm with you r/s/t......But I already 10 lb overweight....I need to lost at least that.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> I'm with you r/s/t......But I already 10 lb overweight....I need to lost at least that.


i ate all 6 pounds of my Halloween candy in 2 days


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i ate all 6 pounds of my Halloween candy in 2 days




That is what I said..............


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

lol i feel fat now


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol i feel fat now


Wait for another 30 years........Then you can make that statement.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Wait for another 30 years........Then you can make that statement.


remember i will never age!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm on the right


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I ate all that food on my plate and had cake/ice cream. I'm feeling fat too! Time to cut back until Thanksgiving!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 7 Utah 7


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oregon 7 Utah 7




Go Ducks....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Go Ducks....


ducks are cool animals


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Go Ducks....


ESPN


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 14 Utah 7


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> ESPN


 My wife is watching a program she like. 

I have no control of the "clicker" tonight.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> My wife is watching a program she like.
> 
> I have no control of the "clicker" tonight.


only old people call it a clicker!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> only old people call it a clicker!


What do you kids call them?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What do you kids call them?


lol i don't know, i don't watch TV


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> only old people call it a clicker!



It's a true blessing to be old. You know that????


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> It's a true blessing to be old. You know that????


please explain


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol i don't know, i don't watch TV


Karen says, "She's sorry."
Then asked, “Who messed you up?"


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> It's a true blessing to be old. You know that????


(I'm sorry if this is rude to ask) how old are you?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen says, "She's sorry."
> Then asked, “Who messed you up?"


i don't get it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> please explain


Yes, Steven, please explain…


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes, Steven, please explain…


I'm not dead yet! 

I'm old, but I have a wife who find me still fresh in her heart.

Is this good enough?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 21 Utah 7


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

as long as your happy, it doesn't matter how old you are


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> (I'm sorry if this is rude to ask) how old are you?



My older daughter is 27, younger one is 24. What do you think??


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oregon 21 Utah 7


Go ducks......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> My older daughter is 27, younger one is 24. What do you think??


wow i thought you where around 30! your super old!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 24 Utah 7


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wow i thought you where around 30! your super old!



I'm glad I'm "super old" 

And you are coming my way too.  No matter you like or not.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua this is what you are doing to me.....


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> bouaboua this is what you are doing to me.....
> 
> View attachment 103646



May you be wiser also.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 21 Utah 10
Half time. Oregon gets the ball first after the half.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oregon 21 Utah 10
> Half time. Oregon gets the ball first after the half.


Did you ran out of Coors??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

this is what I'm scared i will end up like!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 103647
> this is what I'm scared i will end up like!


They looks sweet! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Still half time Ken??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not anymore. Ducks fumbled and Utah recovered at the 20 I think.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 24 Utah 10


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 24 Utah 13. Sorry for the confusion. I'm old. Way old.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 27 Utah 13


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 27 Utah 20

1 TD game now folks.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 30 Utah 20


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

31-0 when the Ducks score 30 points in a game…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

(That means the Ducks have won 31 games and lost 0 when they score 30 points with Marcus Mariota as their quarterback! )


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 30 Utah 27


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i have a question http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/can-they-eat-this.105471/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 44 Utah 27…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 51 Utah 27


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 51 Utah 27 final. 
Oregon has wrapped up the PAC-12 north and will be playing in the PAC-12 championship game now, regardless of what the next two weeks bring!


----------



## Elohi

I have to lol at how many times old has been defined by the young on TFO since I've become a member. Hahaha 
And each time, I'm in the old category and I'm really not that old....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I have to lol at how many times old has been defined by the young on TFO since I've become a member. Hahaha
> And each time, I'm in the old category and I'm really not that old....


Nope. You're a youngster too. Lol.


----------



## Elohi

I was one of those kids who didn't see people as "old" until they were in their 80's. In fact I told my granny that she wasn't old until she was 86. She was 81 when I told her that initially and when she turned 86, she told me she was finally old, so I said, nope sorry granny, you're not old until 86 1/2. THEN and only then will you be old. Hahaha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i considered people old when they hit the age of 30!


----------



## Elohi

Lololol 30 is not even close to old. You're going to blink a couple of times and be 30. Watch and see HAHAHAHA


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

what no! lol 30 is twice my age!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what no! lol 30 is twice my age!


Oh where did I go wrong with this one? Lol.


----------



## Elohi

LMAO!


----------



## mike taylor

That was funny the guy dropped the ball before the goal line, then the ducks run a one hundred yard td!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> That was funny the guy dropped the ball before the goal line, then the ducks run a one hundred yard td!


Yup. That Utah player thought he had a TD. So it goes.


----------



## mike taylor

I bet he was pissed off . It was funny to me . Jackass!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I bet he was pissed off . It was funny to me . Jackass!


i don't think those words are "tortoise forum appropriate"!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Huhh? Go figure. Kids today, I tell you what.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Huhh? Go figure. Kids today, I tell you what.


and back in my day.......blah blah blah


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning Abdulla. How do you feel about the test?


I was worried... But it was so easy  Thanks for asking, friend! 


bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Abdulla! ! ! !
> 
> Best wishes to your test..


Thank you Steven! Have a nice day  


russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> good luck dude!


Thanks Nick! Good luck with any test you take in the future


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning good luck on your test


Hi Noel! Your wedding must have been great  We are all so happy for you. Have a nice day!


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> My older daughter is 27, younger one is 24. What do you think??


I am guessing your 29 based on your posts. Numbers don't count unless your counting money .


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Hi Noel! Your wedding must have been great  We are all so happy for you. Have a nice day!


Thank you
Have a great morning


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning everyone


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning Noel!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> They looks sweet! ! !


... and happy.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'm not dead yet!
> 
> I'm old, but I have a wife who find me still fresh in her heart.
> 
> Is this good enough?



It's great Steven, so more then good enough.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> We always send my husband's Grandma goodies from Cherry Moon farms. http://www.cherrymoonfarms.com/strawberries-ccs The chocolate covered strawberries are her favorite, but they sell lots of other foods too.



Awhile back (perhaps a couple of years now), I was commenting on how yummy those types of strawberries looked and how I so wanted to try some, but the price was way too much. Then I had this surprise delivery of a box of them. They were awesome. Made my day okay perhaps the whole darn year to think somebody could be so sweet as to gift me with some.


----------



## Jacqui

Noel you were a beautiful bride!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oregon 30 Utah 27



18 yr old Chase Elliott, son of past NASCAR champion, won the Nationwide series championship yesterday. First teenager to win a NASCAR championship, and first rookie to win said championship in their first year in the series. Very impressive


----------



## Yvonne G

With regards to a whole page of football scores - Ken: you have a one-track mind!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i considered people old when they hit the age of 30!



I have a 52 yr old son, a 50 yr old daughter, a 46 yr old son, a 26 yr old grandson and a 25 yr old granddaughter. I am old as dirt, and we are all long haired redneck weirdos....we pride ourselves on being weird and different...
Take it from me...one day you're young and hot lookin, and a week later you're gray-haired wrinkled and stooped....This WILL happen to you....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> With regards to a whole page of football scores - Ken: you have a one-track mind!


nooo...he didn't say s-e-x- once...


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Noel you were a beautiful bride!


Thanks Jacqui


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> nooo...he didn't say s-e-x- once...


Hey! I resemble these remarks!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning! 

It is a beautiful day here in northern Cal. May everyone enjoy a great day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Good morning!
> 
> It is a beautiful day here in northern Cal. May everyone enjoy a great day.


We've got a cold front coming in from the north. The weather guessers are saying maybe freezing rain for Tuesday night. Luckily, as it stands today, Karen has Wednesday off. Hopefully that won't change.


----------



## bouaboua

Wonderful morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We've got a cold front coming in from the north. The weather guessers are saying maybe freezing rain for Tuesday night. Luckily, as it stands today, Karen has Wednesday off. Hopefully that won't change.


Ken, a city in the North-Eastern region got hail this weekend.  And the Internet says it rained last night in Abu Dhabi. Yay for rain


----------



## bouaboua

Once again, Ken, we need your help to blow some of those rain down this way. 

Please! Please! Pretty Please.......


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Once again, Ken, we need your help to blow some of those rain down this way.
> 
> Please! Please! Pretty Please.......


 And when you send Steven the rain, send some to me too.


----------



## bouaboua

The old people say: Top of the morning Nick. 

May you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Once again, Ken, we need your help to blow some of those rain down this way.
> 
> Please! Please! Pretty Please.......


Freezing rain? Really, you don't want that. Trust me...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Freezing rain? Really, you don't want that. Trust me...


By the time it'll reach us it would have melted


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> And when you send Steven the rain, send some to me too.


Abdulla,
When you receive rain, does it just percolate down? I'm sure near the river, the moisture stays closure to the surface, but what about further inland. Our subsoil is a heavy clay type, so it has a tendency to stream off the hills,( our place) and rush towards the valleys before being carried off to the Pacific Ocean...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Abdulla,
I've got the new heated house to the point of just moving it out to the tortoise yard! I posted a couple pictures on my tortoise album thing. More to come later. And I've figured out what the next project for me will be ; cleaning the disaster mess I created in the shop/barn. Lol.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Freezing rain? Really, you don't want that. Trust me...


Any form of rain are welcome here in CA now.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> The old people say: Top of the morning Nick.
> 
> May you have a wonderful day!


whats up, old people?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats up, old people?


Just waiting on the old people meds. to kick in...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just waiting on the old people meds. to kick in...


hugs not drugs


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats up, old people?


Old people are about to go to Church. What you up to today?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hugs not drugs


Meds. ya whipper-snapper...meds.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Old people are about to go to Church. What you up to today?


I'm going to hang out with one of my friends


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Abdulla,
> When you receive rain, does it just percolate down? I'm sure near the river, the moisture stays closure to the surface, but what about further inland. Our subsoil is a heavy clay type, so it has a tendency to stream off the hills,( our place) and rush towards the valleys before being carried off to the Pacific Ocean...


It is usually absorbed, but floods do happen (not in Abu Dhabi, in one of the North-Eastern emirates, happens rarely... ):


Photo from the Internet...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Any form of rain are welcome here in CA now.


Steven, these are Karen's roses in freezing rain...



The highway gets the same. Power goes out, you can't drive anywhere, repair trucks stay at dispatch...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven, these are Karen's roses in freezing rain...
> View attachment 103666
> View attachment 103668
> 
> The highway gets the same. Power goes out, you can't drive anywhere, repair trucks stay at dispatch...


Frozen roses. Wow. That's beautiful


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Meds. ya whipper-snapper...meds.


"meds"...... ok what ever you say


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Old people are about to go to Church. What you up to today?


I'm going to sleep soon *yawn*. I have to finish this homework though...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm going to sleep soon *yawn*. I have to finish this homework though...


Assignment is to interact with tortoise enthusiast on the Internet Machine?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm going to sleep soon *yawn*. I have to finish this homework though...


are you still in high school?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Assignment is to interact with tortoise enthusiast on the Internet Machine?


Multi-tasking  except I'm doing it badly...


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Awhile back (perhaps a couple of years now), I was commenting on how yummy those types of strawberries looked and how I so wanted to try some, but the price was way too much. Then I had this surprise delivery of a box of them. They were awesome. Made my day okay perhaps the whole darn year to think somebody could be so sweet as to gift me with some.


That's so nice, Jacqui! We're addicted to chocolate covered strawberries. I make them for nearly every party and I let the kids dip their own every Valentine's day...


Notice how everything is covered like we're about to perform surgery! 







Next time, we road trip passed your direction, I want to do a "Jacqui drive by." I'll bring you some strawberries (don't worry, I'll keep the little fingers out!) and I want to see your yard and beasties!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We've got a cold front coming in from the north. The weather guessers are saying maybe freezing rain for Tuesday night. Luckily, as it stands today, Karen has Wednesday off. Hopefully that won't change.



Tuesday our weather also goes bad with the 30s being only our highs.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Tuesday our weather also goes bad with the 30s being only our highs.


I saw that front heading your way last night. Looks kinda funky to me. I think any tomatoes you have remaining are lost…


----------



## Jacqui

lol I love the face on the last one with chocolate all over.  My first husband's sister's youngest child (got that one figured out?) the first time I meet them was at his parents house and they had just eaten spaghetti... or rather the rest of the family had eaten it and Carly was wearing her's. From that point on, that is the picture that pops into my mind of Carly. Carly of course is now all grown up and has two children of her own.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I saw that front heading your way last night. Looks kinda funky to me. I think any tomatoes you have remaining are lost…



Thus also why I am trying to get everything planted today and tomorrow.  I also think I may need to put my outside paint away for the season. Good thing is I don't think we are going to get the freezing rain, like you.


----------



## Prairie Mom

It'll swing passed us on the way and bring us some snow


----------



## Abdulla6169

Prairie Mom said:


> It'll swing passed us on the way and bring us some snow


This is how I feel right now:
We don't have snow! The tortoise can go outside. But... We don't have snow


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> lol I love the face on the last one with chocolate all over.  My first husband's sister's youngest child (got that one figured out?) the first time I meet them was at his parents house and they had just eaten spaghetti... or rather the rest of the family had eaten it and Carly was wearing her's. From that point on, that is the picture that pops into my mind of Carly. Carly of course is now all grown up and has two children of her own.


That's hilarious! Poor Carly will always be remembered covered in Spaghetti. The pictures I posted are of the BEGINNING of the process, there is a reason we're all decked out like surgeons


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Good thing is I don't think we are going to get the freezing rain, like you.


I think folks don't understand freezing rain until they experience it. The best,(sarcasm) is when there is 2" of snow covering the frozen rain. Or when it hits while driving…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

lol todays going to be 80 today


----------



## Prairie Mom

AbdullaAli said:


> This is how I feel right now:
> We don't have snow! The tortoise can go outside. But... We don't have snow


The tortoise being able to go outside is a big BONUS. I look at everything so differently now that I have a tortoise. I catch myself looking at weeds around town and figuring out if my tortoise could eat that and it has definitely changed the way I look at the weather and my yard. Yesterday, I picked some extra weeds and grass and it looks like I need to head outside again and try to stock up for Mavis.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think folks don't understand freezing rain until they experience it. The best,(sarcasm) is when there is 2" of snow covering the frozen rain. Or when it hits while driving…


I've been there and couldn't agree more!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I need to get out and take care of my tortoise now.
I also need to ask myself:
Do I spend more time with my tortoise...
*or on the TORTOISE FORUM???* ...hmmm


----------



## Abdulla6169

Prairie Mom said:


> I need to get out and take care of my tortoise now.
> I also need to ask myself:
> Do I spend more time with my tortoise...
> *or on the TORTOISE FORUM???* ...hmmm


Use the smartphone app and do both!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i don't really like the app its confusing


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't really like the app its confusing


It's easy.Once you get the hang of it. It's actually easier than the computer... If you need help with the app make a thread about it. Are you sure your not getting old now?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

noooooo im fine


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> noooooo im fine




... What's happening to you is very similar.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

oh god..... its happening


----------



## dmmj

FYI I've got the moves like jagger.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good morning!
> 
> It is a beautiful day here in northern Cal. May everyone enjoy a great day.


Morning Steven  it's a beautiful here too. It's about 78


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> oh god..... its happening
> 
> View attachment 103676


I love this shirt!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Beautiful here, too! A balmy 51.3° with 86%, steady wind too. Balmy I say balmy. I'm old. I think if I say it enough, it will happen...


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think folks don't understand freezing rain until they experience it. The best,(sarcasm) is when there is 2" of snow covering the frozen rain. Or when it hits while driving…



Two words I dread most... black ice.  Then there is how much ice weighs when it comes down and freezes on trees and powerlines.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> It'll swing passed us on the way and bring us some snow



Must mean that's where Jeff will be heading to next. lol I love sitting and enjoying snow, but I hope we don't get any until say December 23.  Of course would rather have snow then really cold temps, especially with a strong wind to add to the chill.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> The tortoise being able to go outside is a big BONUS. I look at everything so differently now that I have a tortoise. I catch myself looking at weeds around town and figuring out if my tortoise could eat that and it has definitely changed the way I look at the weather and my yard. Yesterday, I picked some extra weeds and grass and it looks like I need to head outside again and try to stock up for Mavis.



Isn't it amazing how you have changed how you look at your own yard, but especially all the ones you drive past.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Then there is how much ice weighs when it freezes on trees


I know what you mean. 

No ice...



Coated in ice...


----------



## Yvonne G

I am touched to the core by this story:

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-manchester-29951094


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> I am touched to the core by this story:
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-manchester-29951094


I don't usually but in on these conversations, but I lurk once in a while  that story made me cry.I work at a hospital, and I know how important it is for people to be able to see their animals when they are sick or dying. they will hang on until a relative gets into town or also until they can see their pets again. Then they pass away peacefully.


----------



## Jacqui

How sweet that they let her say her goodbyes to the horses. So much better then the story of the nurse who was being treated for ebola, so they killed her dog without knowing if it really was carrying the disease.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> I don't usually but in on these conversations, but I lurk once in a while  that story made me cry.I work at a hospital, and I know how important it is for people to be able to see their animals when they are sick or dying. they will hang on until a relative gets into town or also until they can see their pets again. Then they pass away peacefully.


When my mom was dying, I told my sister to tell her I couldn't be there till Tuesday. My mom was in a coma. She passed within 10 minutes of me getting there, holding her hand…


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When my mom was dying, I told my sister to tell her I couldn't be there till Tuesday. My mom was in a coma. She passed within 10 minutes of me getting there, holding her hand…


I have seen that so often.


----------



## leigti

I used to have a cat named radar. I would take him to work with me and he would spend hours in the "comfort care" room laying next to the person. He was the therapy cat on the skilled nursing unit. The patients loved him, and so did the doctors. I don't think it can be overstated how important animals are to people. When somebody says they don't like animals I truly wonder about that person. I just can't relate to that. I usually prefer my animals over many of the people I know


----------



## Prairie Mom

leigti said:


> I don't usually but in on these conversations, but I lurk once in a while  .


Don't ever hesitate to speak up anywhere. I always like reading your posts throughout the forum


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When my mom was dying, I told my sister to tell her I couldn't be there till Tuesday. My mom was in a coma. She passed within 10 minutes of me getting there, holding her hand…


Even though I have seen it so often, it still amazes me every time.it doesn't happen all the time however so I am glad that you got those last few minutes with your mom.she knew you were there.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Isn't it amazing how you have changed how you look at your own yard, but especially all the ones you drive past.


Yes!!! You are so right!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We talked, as I was growing up, about people in comas being aware of what was going on around them. During her first coma, I told her I had to leave the next day and I expected something from her before I left. Next day, I reminded her that I was leaving and that she at the least needed to move a finger. She did. 
Later, while awake, she had no memory, but told me she was happy we were able to perform the experiment. It just seemed normal for us.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I used to have a cat named radar. I would take him to work with me and he would spend hours in the "comfort care" room laying next to the person. He was the therapy cat on the skilled nursing unit. The patients loved him, and so did the doctors. I don't think it can be overstated how important animals are to people. When somebody says they don't like animals I truly wonder about that person. I just can't relate to that. I usually prefer my animals over many of the people I know



Me too! It's my animals that get me up in the morning, who get me walking, who get me spending time outside and gardening, and who are there when I am down. One of the major reasons I gave up being a trucker, was because I needed animals around me. Of course, we did have various dogs, cats, turtles and tortoises with us most of the time. I swear I use to go into withdrawals when we didn't have them.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I don't usually but in on these conversations,.



Butting in on conversations is what this thread is all about.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Speaking of butting in…hurry and check out the book offer I just posted in books section! It's great. Alan and Anita Salzberg are the best!


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Speaking of butting in…hurry and check out the book offer I just posted in books section! It's great. Alan and Anita Salzberg are the best!


Where is the book section?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Everything else-Off topic chit chat (too of page)


----------



## leigti

Prairie Mom said:


> Don't ever hesitate to speak up anywhere. I always like reading your posts throughout the forum


Thank you! I think some people wish I would just go away  I accidentally started a very heated debate a couple months ago. I almost quit but decided I'd come back.


----------



## leigti

That looks like a good book, I don't have a Kindle but I have the Kindle app. So my iPhone will read the book to me. I mostly do audiobooks now.


----------



## Prairie Mom

leigti said:


> Thank you! I think some people wish I would just go away  I accidentally started a very heated debate a couple months ago. I almost quit but decided I'd come back.


Darn! I'm sorry I missed the debate. I'm glad you stuck around. I think you have a lot to contribute


----------



## Prairie Mom

Is it too late to post ice storm photos??? Ken posted some (You can't beat his ice roses!!!) and I wanted to post my own, but then the conversation turned all beautiful and meaning of life and I didn't want to bring it back to the weather

Here's our ice snow storm that we had last October. We're STILL doing a little clean up here and there from it.

This is my driveway. Miraculously the car was NOT damaged!!!



The cute little GREY house in the middle is mine



Our back yard. ( I sent this photo to my relatives. That's why it's all labeled) We had so many broken tree parts. A huge pile out front and a pile out back that went up to our ROOF!


----------



## leigti

Well I just decided to agree to disagree. I'm not sure the other party did but that's okay. there will always be disagreements. I think over all this forum handles them well when they do occur


----------



## Prairie Mom

leigti said:


> Well I just decided to agree to disagree. I'm not sure the other party did but that's okay. there will always be disagreements. I think over all this forum handles them well when they do occur


That's good. I hope I can have that mature attitude if it ever gets to be my turn.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Thank you! I think some people wish I would just go away  I accidentally started a very heated debate a couple months ago. I almost quit but decided I'd come back.


Now I've got to go find this thread you're talking about! Glad you stuck around too.


----------



## Jacqui

Hi!


----------



## bouaboua

Hi!


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Now I've got to go find this thread you're talking about! Glad you stuck around too.


Yeah, it was not my best moment that's for sure. It started in a thread called "i see pyramiding" and then the moderators cut it out and moved it to a new thread that ended up being "deformed shell". I really didn't mean to start anything, oh well


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Watching football!!! That was funny Mike.


Did you watch the lions game? That was some intense and crazy football there.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Must mean that's where Jeff will be heading to next. lol I love sitting and enjoying snow, but I hope we don't get any until say December 23.  Of course would rather have snow then really cold temps, especially with a strong wind to add to the chill.


I am with you. I'd rather it stay at 41 all winter like a few winters ago.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi!


Hi there *waves*


----------



## Maggie Cummings

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol todays going to be 80 today



Bite me!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

maggie3fan said:


> Bite me!!!


ummm...... no thanks!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> Old people are about to go to Church. What you up to today?


I went to church this morning. Ours has a rock n roll band that plays Christian music...I fell asleep during the sermon. Now that's getting old...


----------



## AZtortMom

maggie3fan said:


> I went to church this morning. Ours has a rock n roll band that plays Christian music...I fell asleep during the sermon. Now that's getting old...


I fall asleep during prayer sometimes oops


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

church seems really boring


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think folks don't understand freezing rain until they experience it. The best,(sarcasm) is when there is 2" of snow covering the frozen rain. Or when it hits while driving…



When there's snow or ice, I can't get out of my driveway. It slopes up just enough. I generally put 200 pounds of sand over my back wheels, but my tires are too wide and my motor is too big, I either just spin my wheels or just slide around. Winter in a Camaro is a blast...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> church seems really boring



This service has a really good rock band and they play more then the Pastor preaches, it's alright. I'm new there so still pretty uncomfortable...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

maggie3fan said:


> This service has a really good rock band and they play more then the Pastor preaches, it's alright. I'm new there so still pretty uncomfortable...


still seems really boring......


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i considered people old when they hit the age of 30!



 I did too until 30 crept up on me. Now 'old' is more like 35 (sorry Monica)


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> I went to church this morning. Ours has a rock n roll band that plays Christian music...I fell asleep during the sermon. Now that's getting old...


We had a wonderful meeting this morning and I always enjoy the church services. It is not boring and we have many young people also.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think folks don't understand freezing rain until they experience it. The best,(sarcasm) is when there is 2" of snow covering the frozen rain. Or when it hits while driving…


Very true. I grew up in Colorado, lots of snow lots of cold weather but nice weather in between. And barely any ice. When I moved up here to the Pacific Northwest is when I first saw a real ice storm. Yuck! i'll take 2 feet of snow any day compared to half an inch of ice. I can actually get around better on foot with my yak tracks then people do driving.


----------



## tortdad

Pumpkins were on sale for $1 so I got one for Hal today. The boy had fun picking one out. 





0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Pumpkins were on sale for $1 so I got one for Hal today. The boy had fun picking one out.
> 
> View attachment 103733
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


He seems like he's happy. May God protect him. I haven't seen you a lot lately, so I hope everything is going OK.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We worked on winterizing windows today with rope caulking and plastic. Hopefully it helps with the energy bill but the room feels less drafty already! 

I used to think 30 sounded old but now that I'm 26 and every week/month seems to fly by, it'll be here and gone before I realize it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

30 still seems old for me, cause its twice my age! lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just remember, you'll be dead way longer than you'll ever be alive. Yes I stole that. But only because it was good.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just remember, you'll be dead way longer than you'll ever be alive. Yes I stole that. But only because it was good.


i don't get it....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't get it....


Live life to your fullest. You don't get to live real long compared to how long you get to be dead. 
Ever wonder where you were before you were born? Think about it. Everyone has been before born, but no one ever tries to figure that out. Everyone is all wrapped up with where they'll be when they're dead, but I've not met a single person that was dead and came back to life and talked about it, but everyone was before they were born…now I sound like I'm stoned…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Live life to your fullest. You don't get to live real long compared to how long you get to be dead.
> Ever wonder where you were before you were born? Think about it. Everyone has been before born, but no one ever tries to figure that out. Everyone is all wrapped up with where they'll be when they're dead, but I've not met a single person that was dead and came back to life and talked about it, but everyone was before they were born…


i don't really believe in all that reincarnation crap


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't really believe in all that reincarnation crap


I do actually. It's not crap to me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Matter never stops existing. It's form changes, but matter its self doesn't go away.


----------



## Elohi




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

lol, i have different beliefs you


----------



## Elohi

Changed out that mixed mushroom growing substrate today. I used 8 blocks of coir and it wasn't even close to enough. Have to order some more.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And the pope even said that there's nothing wrong with the belief of the Big Bang or evolution. He said god doesn't have a magic wand or anything.


----------



## Elohi

When I was younger 15 I was catholic and hadn't awakened yet. 15 seems like yesterday and a lifetime ago, all at once.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

this makes me sad


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

lol


----------



## Elohi

It's made me lol.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i don't really like religion, but this pope seems pretty chill.


----------



## Elohi

I don't care for modern organized religion either but do find the more ancient religions fascinating. Funny, as I used to hate history of all kinds. Another thing that makes me old. LMAO


----------



## bouaboua

One day. When you look back. You will find this is amusingly...................Stxxid of yours. 

But have fun for now! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

what does stxxid mean?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Steven, staid?


----------



## bouaboua

Today's lunch time.....


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven, staid?


Wheel Of Fortune...............S x U x x D.....

hahahahaha!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Today's lunch time.....
> 
> View attachment 103759


bouaboua when you get old and croak, can i have your tortoises?(was this question to far? sorry if it was)


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> bouaboua when you get old and croak, can i have your tortoises?(was this question to far? sorry if it was)



You wish.......


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> You wish.......


He wants to send his radiated's to me. 
I'll just keep wishing LOLOLOL


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> bouaboua when you get old and croak, can i have your tortoises?(was this question to far? sorry if it was)


But I may change my mind if........you promise to get old.

Peter Pan


----------



## Elohi

I quoted the wrong comment. DERP
But still I'll keep wishing for Steven to send me his radiated's hahaha.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> But I may change my mind if........you promise to get old.


ok fine i will age only if you give me your torts!


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> I quoted the wrong comment. DERP
> But still I'll keep wishing for Steven to send me his radiated's hahaha.



The things of this world are not predictable at all. I just taking one day at a time by God's grace. I only know who holds tomorrow. So, I also wishing I can continue to rise them. If God permits....


----------



## Elohi

Goodnight everyone. This old lady is off to the land of nod.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Night here also.......

Sweet dream.....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

its only 9pm...... oh yea old people.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not everyone gets to live on pst, well steven does as well, but you know, he's old! Sorry Steven, I had to.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hows it going cowboy?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

good music


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

more good music


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hows it going cowboy?


Well ya know, I'm kinda beat. The last couple-three days I've been doing more than these old bones should be. Acting like I'm some fool teen or something, pounding Mt. Dew and Pepsi,(with REAL SUGAR!) and just going till sundown. 
You should come up and help me out. My boy and you would have a blast, and you'd be falling asleep round about 8:00, then we'd draw on yer face with lipstick. Good times, good times.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well ya know, I'm kinda beat. The last couple-three days I've been doing more than these old bones should be. Acting like I'm some fool teen or something, pounding Mt. Dew and Pepsi,(with REAL SUGAR!) and just going till sundown.
> You should come up and help me out. My boy and you would have a blast, and you'd be falling asleep round about 8:00, then we'd draw on yer face with lipstick. Good times, good times.


totally dude! i should go visit some 70 year old dude, that i nave never seem, who i met over the internet! seems like a great plan.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

good music


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

good music


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> totally dude! i should go visit some 70 year old dude, that i nave never seem, who i met over the internet! seems like a great plan.


Ok. Now it sounds kinda twisted and sick. Why in my day, we'd get, “rented" for the summer to help my mom out with money. But it was all good. I forget why I lock the gate at the road at night and why I carry. To keep freaks away, and to protect those that can't.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And since I'm some Internet machine creep, here's the heated house I've been building as an upgrade for the sulcata yard. It's all over my shared photo album.


Here is my boy and his galfriend and Ava


Yes, my boy is huge! Karen used to call him Bam Bam from the Flintstones.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

cowboys van


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Nick, did you ever get the reptile book I'd told you about?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how old are your children cowboy?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cowboys van
> View attachment 103766


Not cool dude.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Nick, did you ever get the reptile book I'd told you about?


what reptile book?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not cool dude.


was that to far?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> was that to far?


Just today's world sometimes sickens me, and I'm a defender of those who can't defend themselves.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just today's world sometimes sickens me, and I'm a defender of those who can't defend themselves.


your superman?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> your superman?


No. Im not real “mild mannered".


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

does anyone really listen to the music i post? its good music


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i have a quick question ken and i no want to make thread about it. you know how keeping tortoises in small groups is bad. is it the same with turtles?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how old are your children cowboy?


I've got 3. 1 is blood, the other two call me dad as well though they know their blood fathers. 

My boy is 27 he calls me Ken, but says I taught him to be a man. 
My natural daughter is 27
My oldest daughter is 33, she has given me to wonderful grand kids. She gave my grand son my last name to honor my name.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have a quick question ken and i no want to make thread about it. you know how keeping tortoises in small groups is bad. is it the same with turtles?


I don't know for turtles. I would think the rule would apply to the entire genus.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what reptile book?


This one;
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=361109212786
We talked about it when you learned that rubber boas were in your area.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This one;
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=361109212786
> We talked about it when you learned that rubber boas were in your area.


thank you! I'm sorry i forgot, i feel bad now


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No need to apologize to me. I've still got it stored in my brain. Lol. Send a link to a parent and remind them that Christmas is coming soon. Or your bday if that's sooner.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No need to apologize to me. I've still got it stored in my brain. Lol. Send a link to a parent and remind them that Christmas is coming soon. Or your bday if that's sooner.


my birthday is the day after Christmas.......


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mine is 6 days before.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

cool


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

im bored


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im bored


I hear ya. Today I slammed enough soda for two days and I'm still half buzzed from it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I hear ya. Today I slammed enough soda for two days and I'm still half buzzed from it.


"soda"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm embarrassed that I drank Mt. Dew normally all I drink is Pepsi. Most folk around here just say coke when talking these types of beverages, but ummm, this Cowboy don't do Coke!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm embarrassed that I drank Mt. Dew normally all I drink is Pepsi. Most folk around here just say coke when talking these types of beverages, but ummm, this Cowboy don't do Coke!!!!


if you ask for coke where i live you get something else.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maggie told me last week that 7-11 got punk dealers from hanging out by playing the music I listen to on the speakers out front. I thought that was way too funny.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

My bike got a flat tire and I had to walk 4 miles to my house. so i took like 30 selfies


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm watching Braveheart right now. I think this movie is so fun! Hell, and I'm half English, third generation in the states.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

whats brave heart?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A movie about the Scottish revolution and freedom from the tyrannical English. 
Everyone cool your jets. I just pointed out I'm half English, third generation in the states. And it was a different time and those English were tyrants.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

what time is it over where u live?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what time is it over where u live?


Where I live? Dude! I'm right up the coast from you! Sure, 5-6 hours north of the redwoods, but still just up the coast. Ya know, Oreygun!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's on one of the “free" movie channels on satellite.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Where I live? Dude! I'm right up the coast from you! Sure, 5-6 hours north of the redwoods, but still just up the coast. Ya know, Oreygun!


oh yea......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Where I live? Dude! I'm right up the coast from you! Sure, 5-6 hours north of the redwoods, but still just up the coast. Ya know, Oreygun!


im a little "slow" at times


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

11:50 pm.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You'd like it I think.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

its 10:42 where I'm at....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You'd like it I think.


no I'm not really into movies like that. do you know any sites where i can't watch the walking dead for free? i have been looking but i still can't find anything.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No idea. I don't watch tv on devices. If I want a movie to keep, I'll buy it on my iPad. But those are movies like The Birds.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Have you seen The Birds? Yes, it's black and white. Not scary, really, just a classic.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

no. whats it about?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A small coastal town in California is set upon by flocks of murderous birds. From flocks of sparrows to flocks of seagulls and crows. A good time is had by all.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

cool


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Read the “Rotten Tomato" reviews.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

the reviews are good but i still don't think i would like it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey. You've got school tomorrow. You need to hit it kid. It is important to be fresh of spirit and mind. Sleep is important for this.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Nick. I wasn't hassling you. Just figured you, like me needed to get off the forum and crash. Just a thought.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Nick. I wasn't hassling you. Just figured you, like me needed to get off the forum and crash. Just a thought.





Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey. You've got school tomorrow. You need to hit it kid. It is important to be fresh of spirit and mind. Sleep is important for this.


sorry i fell asleep. i have no school Monday and Tuesday, for some reason.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> says I taught him to be a man.


It's not surprising he said that. Ken, you are a very righteous person. I highly respect and admire you.


----------



## tortdad

Good morning everyone 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Morning Kevin


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone Happy Monday


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone Happy Monday


Morning Noel!  How's everything going?


----------



## ash_lj

Still trying to figure the forum out. Just wanted to say morning too ^.^


----------



## smarch

Morning Everyone! I'm totally posting from my laptop half asleep in bed after waking up to register for classes... i stress over nothing i got what i wanted with tons of class space to spare and was in and out in 2 minutes  I'd say I'm a registration expert by now!


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no I'm not really into movies like that. do you know any sites where i can't watch the walking dead for free? i have been looking but i still can't find anything.


Did you try project free TV? Otherwise all i know are less than "legal" ways which dont even matter anymore the walking dead people went on a copyright binge and literally everything is gone! My brother did find it on a site to watch, I can ask him when he comes home... shameful my little brother knows more ins and outs than the internet lord i consider myself


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Have you seen The Birds? Yes, it's black and white. Not scary, really, just a classic.


So its worth seeing? We watched a clip in my understanding movies class and it looked interesting enough!

Then again who am i to care about interesting i watched Rubber, a movie about a murderous tire... no it isn't any better than it sounds


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Have you seen The Birds? Yes, it's black and white. Not scary, really, just a classic.



My Mom, when I was growing up, always wanted to watch that show. So each year when it came on, we watched it. Problem is she was so tired from work, so always fell asleep. I think it is the only movie I had lines memorized from because I had to keep watching it. Once she retired, she bought the movie and finally saw it all the way through.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I used to think that 70 was old but now that I'm 69 I realized that IT IS DAMNED OLD!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Jacqui

ash_lj said:


> Still trying to figure the forum out. Just wanted to say morning too ^.^



A new victim for the thread... Ahhh I mean welcome to chat!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ash_lj said:


> Still trying to figure the forum out. Just wanted to say morning too ^.^


Morning and welcome to where the cool kids hang out!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> enough!
> 
> Then again who am i to care about interesting i watched Rubber, a movie about a murderous tire... no it isn't any better than it sounds



Is that anything like Attack of the Killer Tomatoes?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mine is 6 days before.


I knew you were a Sagittarius. I don't know how but I just did lol.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Is that anything like Attack of the Killer Tomatoes?



I LOVED that movie! I don't think I have ever laughed so hard...
In the late 50's a movie came out called "Day of the Triffids", it was about killer flowers. Too great! One of my favorites...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

ash_lj...Welcome to the 'chat'. You'll either be bored silly or laugh your a** off....
This is where Cowboy Ken holds court....


----------



## Elohi

Mmmm


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Is that anything like Attack of the Killer Tomatoes?


Yes basically the same, my parents saw what we were watching and told us we should watch that next, they said the song was the best part of the movie. We haven't seen it yet but it's a plan.


----------



## ash_lj

Thank you.


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Noel!  How's everything going?


Everything is good, thanks for asking


----------



## Elohi

Good morning friends


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> I used to think that 70 was old but now that I'm 69 I realized that IT IS DAMNED OLD!!!


[/QUOTE]
Good Morning my YOUNG Lady!! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Everything is good, thanks for asking


Good Morning Noel! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> View attachment 103808
> 
> View attachment 103809
> 
> Mmmm



Where is the grilled chicken I ordered????


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Noel! ! ! !


Good morning Steven


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Where is the grilled chicken I ordered????


Hahaha looks good enough for a lunch salad right? Would be fantastic with chicken!


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> Hahaha looks good enough for a lunch salad right? Would be fantastic with chicken!


Well minus the orchard hay. That might give us belly aches.


----------



## Elohi

This little girl burrows!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> sorry i fell asleep. i have no school Monday and Tuesday, for some reason.



You have no school because Tuesday is Veterans Day. Burn this date into your brain like you remember December 26th. The men and women of our country that make the sacrifices they do, so that you and I can sit on our asses and b.s. On the Internet Machine, should be honored daily. Read about the date here; http://www.va.gov/opa/vetsday/vetdayhistory.asp I know how you feel about history, but there will be a test on this tomorrow. Don't worry, it won't be memorizing dates, but it'll be a question of significance. Try to thank active and none active Personel when you see them. 

You fell asleep because, hmmm, maybe you're getting old!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You have no school because Tuesday is Veterans Day. Burn this date into your brain like you remember December 26th. The men and women of our country that make the sacrifices they do, so that you and I can sit on our asses and b.s. On the Internet Machine, should be honored daily. Read about the date here; http://www.va.gov/opa/vetsday/vetdayhistory.asp I know how you feel about history, but there will be a test on this tomorrow. Don't worry, it won't be memorizing dates, but it'll be a question of significance. Try to thank active and none active Personel when you see them.
> 
> You fell asleep because, hmmm, maybe you're getting old!


Thanks for the information Ken.


----------



## Yvonne G

ash_lj said:


> Still trying to figure the forum out. Just wanted to say morning too ^.^




***Yvonne rubs her hand together, thinking - oh boy! new meat on the chat thread!!!***


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne rubs her hand together, thinking - oh boy! new meat on the chat thread!!!***


LOL Yvonne!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks for the information Ken.


No problem! Unfortunately, many here in the states see it as a sales on goods. It's a very personal day for me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A public service announcement by “Cowboy Ken" 
Friends that heat with wood, you know who we are, as winter seems to be moving in, Please get your chimney or heater pipe cleaned! Once the cold weather hits it will be harder and more dangerous for service folks to come out and do it. 
In a related side note; if you're told that they have many others scheduled ahead of you, tell them you will be baking cookies. Follow through with homemade cookies for the people that do the work, 
(hint @karen)!


----------



## Yvonne G

...or better still, buy a brush and clean it yourself. I'm 76 years old, and I clean my own chimney.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> ...or better still, buy a brush and clean it yourself. I'm 76 years old, and I clean my own chimney.


But Yvonne, I know your family history of climbing on roofs!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

No, that's just my clumsy sister. I'm much more graceful and dainty.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> No, that's just my clumsy sister. I'm much more graceful and dainty.


Nice, big smile spreading across my face!


----------



## bouaboua

You just more keen with the butcher knife and the cutting board??? Instead of climbing roof....


----------



## tortadise

And another one hatched this morning. Cool patterns.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne, you and Maggie are sisters?


----------



## Elohi

Oooooooooooooo nice Kelly!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Sh-h-h-h! I try to not let anyone know we're related.


----------



## Yvonne G

Just kidding! Yes, Maggie3fan and I are sisters.


----------



## bouaboua

No problem Yvonne......I will never tell no one,you and Maggie are sister! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You have no school because Tuesday is Veterans Day. Burn this date into your brain like you remember December 26th.



December *26th*??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> December *26th*??


(Nicks birthday if I remember correctly)


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> (Nicks birthday if I remember correctly)



Yeah, but since he doesn't want to get older, he needs to forget his birthday.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Yeah, but since he doesn't want to get older, he needs to forget his birthday.


He like to be Peter Pan......That is OK.......but not up to him.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I knew you were a Sagittarius. I don't know how but I just did lol.


With moon in cancer and Jupiter in Sagittarius I've been told, if that means anything to you...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Yeah, but since he doesn't want to get older, he needs to forget his birthday.





bouaboua said:


> He like to be Peter Pan......That is OK.......but not up to him.


you be talking about me behind my back?!?!


----------



## bouaboua

Yes......How you like it??


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you be talking about me behind my back?!?!


Don't be mad, their just saying the truth


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you be talking about me behind my back?!?!


And we love you too...................


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> And we love you too...................


an old man told me he loves me over the internet.......


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> an old man told me he loves me over the internet.......


Lol.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> an old man told me he loves me over the internet.......


He used "we". Here "we" represents the forum as a whole, and probably not specified individuals on the forum. So, yeah, now an entire group of old people loves you...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> He used "we". Here "we" represents the forum as a whole, and probably not specified individuals on the forum. So, yeah, now an entire group of old people loves you...


you made it sound even worse!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you made it sound even worse!


I know, I am such a nice person


----------



## Elohi

Lol abdulla, aren't you like 19 or something?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> an old man told me he loves me over the internet.......



Yeah......We....whole bunch OLD man that LOVE to have you here.....The best pass time over the internet.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I'm sorry, but I've got to add, "Always trust a man in a big white van!"
(reference! )


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Lol abdulla, aren't you like 19 or something?


That already consider "OLD" to Nick......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Mom, Dad, a bunch of old men told me they love me over the internet and one named cowboy even wants me come to his house!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2014/11/09/critically-endangered-sea-turtles-stranded-on-cape-cod/


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Mom, Dad, a bunch of old men told me they love me over the internet and one named cowboy even wants me come to his house!


He will come pick you up in his big red van that marked "Free Candy"...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## bouaboua

You will come willingly because Cowboy offer you free candy, So no kidnapping there....


----------



## Elohi

I was actually almost kidnapped in Enid, Oklahoma by two men in a yellow VW beetle when I was like 9 or 10. (I say almost but I wouldn't have gotten close enough for them to grab me) They stopped and the passenger held out lollipops and asked if I wanted any candy. My brother and cousins where coming out of the house behind me and the alarms were going off in my head to run. I took several steps back and they sped off while my brother and cousins ran up to me and where yelling at the car. Scary ****.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> I was actually almost kidnapped in Enid, Oklahoma by two men in a yellow VW beetle when I was like 9 or 10. (I say almost but I wouldn't have gotten close enough for them to grab me) They stopped and the passenger held out lollipops and asked if I wanted any candy. My brother and cousins where coming out of the house behind me and the alarms were going off in my head to run. I took several steps back and they sped off while my brother and cousins ran up to me and where yelling at the car. Scary ****.


darn........


----------



## Yvonne G

watch that language, buster!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> watch that language, buster!


what do you mean i just said "darn"


----------



## Yvonne G

Pretty quick on the draw there, kiddo!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Pretty quick on the draw there, kiddo!


Did you see?......Another OLD people express our LOVE......


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what do you mean i just said "darn"


Sorry! Wrong quote.....

Did you see?......Another OLD people expressed our LOVE......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Sorry! Wrong quote.....
> 
> Did you see?......Another OLD people express our LOVE......


shut up


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok hipsters, what's the no shaving the face thing right now?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok hipsters, what's the no shaving the face thing right now?


i dont know


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok hipsters, what's the no shaving the face thing right now?


It's called Movember.
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Movember


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> shut up




That will be little difficult.... We Older folks like to grumble, nagging, maunder.....you will find out soon what a fun place this is!


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> That will be little difficult.... We Older folks like to grumble, nagging, maunder.....you will find out soon what a fun place this is!


I agree. I am old and I talk a lot…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> That will be little difficult.... We Older folks like to grumble, nagging, maunder.....you will find out soon what a fun place this is!


It's the shuffling while I walk that I like.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok hipsters, what's the no shaving the face thing right now?



It's this but I don't think too many people actually realize it. 
http://www.no-shave.org/#!what/cjg9


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok hipsters, what's the no shaving the face thing right now?



I've always thought of it as my 'winter beard'. 

As opposed to my spring, summer and fall beards.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But I don't shave my mustache, sometimes, I get my hair cut, and lately, I've just been lazy and not shaving my beard area very regularly. And I've never shaved my legs.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

cowboys legs


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

ummmm........


----------



## AZtortMom

Hey! My birthday is Dec 26 too


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> Hey! My birthday is Dec 26 too


lol cool!


----------



## AZtortMom

but I'm old too


----------



## Yvonne G

Anybody got any good 'cures', suggestions for lower back muscle spasm? I've been not quite suffering with it for about 3 weeks now. It fades, but then I'll move some plywood or something heavy, and its back again . I'm going to spend the day today with a heating pad on it and let my chores wait until I feel better.


----------



## Yvonne G

Another symptom of old age!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Did the chat just die? Someone? Heeeeeeelllllllooooo? 
*echoes*


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Did the chat just die? Someone? Heeeeeeelllllllooooo?
> *echoes*


sup


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> sup


I'm good.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i g2g. lol your all alone again!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Abdulla,
Nick here hasn't joined my tortoise picture stream because he thinks I might be a creepy old man. Pretty creepy, huh? Lol!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Abdulla,
> Nick here hasn't joined my tortoise picture stream because he thinks I might be a creepy old man. Pretty creepy, huh? Lol!


LOL  I'm thinking of making a Twitter soon... What do you think?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Muscle relaxers and heat and massage help lower back spasms! 

But a good supportive mattress may cure a lot of your troubles. We have memory foam mattresses and my parents (complaining of their aches and pains) said after a week of sleeping on one, their back/knee pain subsided. Don't have to break the bank on a tempurpedic. Sam's club/Costco/amazon sell pretty good ones!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> LOL  I'm thinking of making a Twitter soon... What do you think?


I don't do Twitter. This here forum is as deep as I get in general social media. I don't count my photo album because I fully control it, or so I like to believe…


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I don't do Twitter. This here forum is as deep as I get in general social media. I don't count my photo album because I fully control it, or so I like to believe…


I'm getting really into politics right now, and this forum isn't the best place to talk about such things.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Abdulla,
> Nick here hasn't joined my tortoise picture stream because he thinks I might be a creepy old man. Pretty creepy, huh? Lol!


We should form a creep old wo/man club just for him.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm boycotting Al Jazeera (the news company)...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm getting really into politics right now, and this forum isn't the best place to talk about such things.


And I think you and I would need to sit, talk and drink coffee with cardamom for many hours to share and grow with each other in that regard.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm boycotting Al Jazeera (the news company)...


On my satellite tv, Turner broadcasting (CNN) is no longer available, but they've added al jazeera news,(not capitalized on purpose). I'm not sure why they added it. One more channel for me to pass when looking for something to watch.


----------



## Elohi

My front room smells like warm coco coir. LOVE that smell.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> On my satellite tv, Turner broadcasting (CNN) is no longer available, but they've added al jazeera news,(not capitalized on purpose). I'm not sure why they added it. One more channel for me to pass when looking for something to watch.


I sent you a long PM on why I'm boycotting al jazeera...


----------



## Elohi

I don't watch any news. I don't trust 90% of the content anymore. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you be talking about me behind my back?!?!



Nopers, we talk right to your face... or your screen any how.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Nopers, we talk right to your face... or your screen any how.


Well, our screens…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just think of the mayhem we'd have if we all video chatted!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just think of the mayhem we'd have if we all video chatted!!!


Someone will be very much in regret to join the forum......


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It could be like an option. Oh the fun. 
“See, he always wears his hat!"
“But he also is only wearing boxer shorts!"


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Im about to get a hair cut and destoy my beautiful flow.


----------



## bouaboua

You may need to replace your monitor once you displayed my image on it because I'm so ugly, and ware a hat will not help too. 

Your monitor will not able to handle my ugliness.....


----------



## LoutheRussian

1508 posts since I was here last wowzers!! Anyways, howdy yall, I've
Successfully made it to Texas. 'MERICA!!! Hope all are good and well.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Luke! ! ! 

How are you? We are doing well. I hope you are also.


----------



## bouaboua

I need to go cook our lunch now. Later.......


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Hello Luke! ! !
> 
> How are you? We are doing well. I hope you are also.


I'm doing alright. Pretty bored and lonely but hey I'm an introvert so I like being alone. Lou is loving the Texas sun were about to go outside since its 80 to day but in the 40's from tomorrow on through


----------



## Elohi

LoutheRussian said:


> 1508 posts since I was here last wowzers!! Anyways, howdy yall, I've
> Successfully made it to Texas. 'MERICA!!! Hope all are good and well.


Welcome Texas, Luke!! I hope your met with lots of positivity and good things. I've always loved Texas but I've found I'm far too liberal for some circles in this great state. Where is Texas have you ended up?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Elohi said:


> Welcome Texas, Luke!! I hope your met with lots of positivity and good things. I've always loved Texas but I've found I'm far too liberal for some circles in this great state. Where is Texas have you ended up?


Dallas area McKinney to be exact, so far it's been good. I'm from Oregon so I'm going from extremely liberal surrounding to conservative as all hell.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Luke *waves*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> Dallas area McKinney to be exact, so far it's been good. I'm from Oregon so I'm going from extremely liberal surrounding to conservative as all hell.


Luke leaves as soon as grass is legalized in Oregon. Welcome back to the forum Luke. We've missed you and the adventures of Lou. How was the trip and afterwards does Lou still love you?


----------



## LoutheRussian

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Luke *waves*


Hello hello


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hi luke! i don't know who you are


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Luke leaves as soon as grass is legalized in Oregon. Welcome back to the forum Luke. We've missed you and the adventures of Lou. How was the trip and afterwards does Lou still love you?


I know!! I still stopped for some in Colorado. But shhh don't tell. Lol just kidding tell whoever. The trip was good and lou is mad he doesn't have his whole house set up yet but we are going outside now


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/nov/06/researchers-discover-new-genus-giant-tortoise


----------



## JAYGEE

Friend found this turtle, confirmation on species?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

JAYGEE said:


> Friend found this turtle, confirmation on species?


its a box turtle. i think a three toed box turtle? if its native, tell him to put it back in the wild.


----------



## AZtortMom

LoutheRussian said:


> Hello hello


Good to see you back. I'm glad you two made it to Texas safely


----------



## Yvonne G

It's a three toed box turtle (Terrapene carolina triunguis), and probably male.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> It's a three toed box turtle (Terrapene carolina triunguis), and probably male.


i was right!


----------



## Jacqui

Welcome back Luke! ... and Lou


----------



## Jacqui

The wintery weather beat me.  Temps have been dropping all day with lovely 40 mph winds making it feel worse. I did some of my planting this morning, but had to leave for a few hours and came back to brrrr. Windchill tonight is to go to single digits.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello


----------



## Jacqui

Hair cut?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i look like a 10 year old, I'm not posting pictures


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i look like a 10 year old, I'm not posting pictures


Aww I'm sure you look great


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i asked for 1 inch off but no she took like 3 inches off!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

That's why they make hats


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i don't even own a hat


----------



## Jacqui

I just realized that with the cold weather coming in tonight, I have a feral cat who has kittens in a plastic tote box out in a fairly open garage.  None of my options seem very good choices. Do I take them in? They just have opened their eyes and I have horrible luck with feeding tiny babies. If I mess with them or their box, I am sure this Mom who hates me, will move them or abandon them.  Did I mention this cat already hates and distrusts me?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't even own a hat



Maybe time to buy one? However I am sure it's not that bad.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't even own a hat



You can always keep your bicycle helmet on! LOL!!! ***Yvonne snickers behind her hand while pointing and laughing at Nick's haircut with the other hand***


----------



## JAYGEE

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its a box turtle. i think a three toed box turtle? if its native, tell him to put it back in the wild.





Yvonne G said:


> It's a three toed box turtle (Terrapene carolina triunguis), and probably male.




Thanks, a friend posted on FB. I told her to take it back where she found it.

She was trying to find some one to take it, until I told her she should out it back as it is probably from the area. 

Glad she listened.


----------



## Yvonne G

Re the kittens - can you stack stuff up around the nest to protect it? Maybe that wouldn't disturb mama too much.


----------



## Jacqui

Nothing too good in that area to stack, that wouldn't topple with cats jumping up onto them. Plus not sure she would allow it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## JAYGEE

I would just throw some blankets in the area, hopefully momma will have enough sense to move them to the blankets. Even a big box with towels/blankets inside.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> You can always keep your bicycle helmet on! LOL!!! ***Yvonne snickers behind her hand while pointing and laughing at Nick's haircut with the other hand***


i hate all you people


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, rst be happy you have hair . Because one day you're going to wakeup and its going to be missing on your head......... but you'll find it on your back and out your ears . Haha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Hey, rst be happy you have hair . Because one day you're going to wakeup and its going to be missing on your head......... but you'll find it on your back and out your ears . Haha


nooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah it gets sucked in then pops out in other places . I guess as you get older your ears and back gets colder than your head . Haha


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> http://boston.cbslocal.com/2014/11/09/critically-endangered-sea-turtles-stranded-on-cape-cod/


As a MA resident I'm proud to say this winter I will be driving out to the cape to go with my cousin, who's been many times before. Funny we both have torts  we're saving the world one sea turtle at a time!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Hey, rst be happy you have hair . Because one day you're going to wakeup and its going to be missing on your head......... but you'll find it on your back and out your ears . Haha



LOL


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> As a MA resident I'm proud to say this winter I will be driving out to the cape to go with my cousin, who's been many times before. Funny we both have torts  we're saving the world one sea turtle at a time!



So you help to find and rescue them?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> So you help to find and rescue them?


Yup, basically you just walk the beach, and the turtles are brought to the rescue and healed up and warmed up and sent back on their way, I can't wait to go for the first time  apperently though at December it ends up getting to cold and very few to none make it and its quite sad


----------



## smarch

My newest tattoo. November 10 is the anniversary of the passing of my Grandpa 3 years ago and my Grammy 1 year ago. Purple is for my Grandpa: Alzheimer's and white(which will fade much clearer) is for my Grammy: lung cancer. 
Now no matter where I go I'll always have them with me and never forget them. And when people ask what it's for I'll get to share to them too <3


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/nov/06/researchers-discover-new-genus-giant-tortoise


I'm boycotting The Guardian too...
This is what they say happens in Abu Dhabi:
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/dec/22/abu-dhabi-happiness-island-misery
This is what actually happens in Abu Dhabi:


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

whats the gardian? I'm confused whats the video about?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello? hello? im all alone.......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

when i was a little nick i used to eat dirt.....


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> when i was a little nick i used to eat dirt.....


Why did you eat dirt?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Why did you eat dirt?


i don't know i was a really stupid kid....


----------



## LoutheRussian

Night Y'all


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

LoutheRussian said:


> Night Y'all


good night


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoutheRussian said:


> Night Y'all


Night Luke. Night Lou.


----------



## leigti

Good night.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hows it going old people?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My satellite tv acted up and now I've got all the channels. You know, like all the movie channels.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hows it going old people?


Hey, if you want to inherit my Russian tortoise and Boxturtle when I die you better be nice  i'm so old you know I could keel over it any minute.


----------



## bouaboua

Old people need to go to bed now? Nothing going on for sure.

Good night!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey. Wednesday on the science channel at 6:00 pst pm is the broadcast of the Rosetta Mission. Should be a good viewing.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Hey, if you want to inherit my Russian tortoise and Boxturtle when I die you better be nice  i'm so old you know I could keel over it any minute.


oh great one please forgive me!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> oh great one please forgive me!


Of course then you would have to add /boxturtle to your name


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Old people need to go to bed now? Nothing going on for sure.
> 
> Good night!


Night Steven.


----------



## leigti

Good night everybody.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

good night leigti


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

How is it Nick?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm good dude.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how are you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's something I find fun. During the Oregon Duck football game on Saturday, a Utah player was running the ball in for a touchdown. When he was about 1 yard from the touch down line, he dropped the ball thinking he had passed. When he dropped the ball, it became a “live" ball. An Oregon player saw what happened, grabbed the ball and ran the 99 yrds the other way for an Oregon Duck touch down! It was great. In the end zone the Utah player was facing was a ford advertisement that said “Go Further" if the guy had read that… LOL.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how are you?


I'm all right. Pretty tired and I'll be crashing soon as well. I've got lots to do in the morning. Yeah! I'm old!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

yea I'm also really tired. good night dude


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You had a nap today, right?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You had a nap today, right?


how do you know that?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You're too awake.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

well some how, some way, cowboy is being a creep and watching me


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You're too awake.


what do you mean?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You aren't tired enough. You've likely got school work you should be spending time with as well during this 4 day break, right?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You aren't tired enough. You've likely got school work you should be spending time with as well during this 4 day break, right?


ssssshhhhh, i did all my work already.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummm, riiiight !


----------



## dmmj

ftd


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Have you seen The Birds? Yes, it's black and white. Not scary, really, just a classic.


\
Maybe we should make a tortoise version of the birds.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone be safe


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats the gardian? I'm confused whats the video about?


The first link (the one that's made by Guardian) basically says that on the Saadiyat islands in Abu Dhabi workers live a hell on earth... The other video (which isn't produced by the Guardian) shows how the workers actually live there.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone be safe


Morning Noel.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> well some how, some way, cowboy is being a creep and watching me







0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

Nick, I saw this ad on the forum this morning and was wondering if they were looking for you. Married so it wasn't for me. 




I'm feeling feisty this morning. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

So how about pictures of that new do RST???


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

Okay, now that I'm done picking on Nick.....who's next???!!!


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## smarch

Good morning everyone!
... I may have just walked into a trap!


----------



## smarch

Aaaand this is my second tattoo so I know how to take care of it and all that, but since my last one was on my hip I didn't smell the diaper rash cream I put on it!!! I hope everyone else doesn't smell me all smelling like a baby butt over here!


----------



## tortadise

I hate the cold. Seriously don't like it.


----------



## smarch

tortadise said:


> I hate the cold. Seriously don't like it.


 But the cold means you can wear sweaters and blankets! For that reason alone I love the cold... Franklin however still needs convincing


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortadise said:


> I hate the cold. Seriously don't like it.


Hope it warms up in Texas...


----------



## tortadise

smarch said:


> But the cold means you can wear sweaters and blankets! For that reason alone I love the cold... Franklin however still needs convincing


Well yeah. But I like flip flops, shirt(sometimes no shirt) shorts and hot sunny weather until after 9 PM. Not this cold windy dark dead trees, brown grass, getting dark at noon nonsense. Nope. Not one bit.


----------



## tortadise

AbdullaAli said:


> Hope it warms up in Texas...


Me too. It seems every year our winter starts earlier and stays longer. I use to be able to put the tortoises out early march through November now it's like June and bring them back in mid September. Sad really. Time for for a move or some much bigger enclosures.


----------



## smarch

tortadise said:


> Well yeah. But I like flip flops, shirt(sometimes no shirt) shorts and hot sunny weather until after 9 PM. Not this cold windy dark dead trees, brown grass, getting dark at noon nonsense. Nope. Not one bit.


 See the whole very opposing seasons here for me makes it easier, I love all 3, i could do without spring though, too soggy and even worse with fluctuating temperatures than fall, and at least fall has pretty colors. In fact fall is my favorite, its cool/cold but not freezing and the air just smells so nice... i guess that's rotting leaves but i mean it still smells wonderful!


----------



## smarch

I constantly do this to myself "i don't need coffee, i'll be fine" well now i'm falling asleep at my desk and I'm dizzy since i'm so tired. I do this far more often than I should!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> I constantly do this to myself "i don't need coffee, i'll be fine" well now i'm falling asleep at my desk and I'm dizzy since i'm so tired. I do this far more often than I should!


Why would someone even think this way? “I don't need coffee, I'll be fine" that freakin' funny.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Why would someone even think this way? “I don't need coffee, I'll be fine" that freakin' funny.


 I didn't say i makes sense but I just keep falling for it! I drink decaf I dot get how that would help me not feel this tired... i think its all in my head anyways... if i'm still this tired i'll drive to the Dunkins right down the street on lunch because i cant survive 7 more hours feeling like this! I feel like i need to start drinking hot coffee so then i could drink our free stuff at work (although apparently the consensus is its horrid coffee)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good evening everyone!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Good evening everyone!


 Good Evening! I wish it was evening here


----------



## Elohi

Good morning everyone!



tortadise said:


> Well yeah. But I like flip flops, shirt(sometimes no shirt) shorts and hot sunny weather until after 9 PM. Not this cold windy dark dead trees, brown grass, getting dark at noon nonsense. Nope. Not one bit.



Kelly, I hear ya. This cold dreary dead wintery crap is awful. It was sunny yesterday (still not that warm because of wind) but today it's back to cold and dreary. It's as warm now as it's going to get all day. I hear it's supposed to be the coldest November in a very long time. LOVELY. Just friggin lovely. And you are a lot farther north so I can imagine it sucks significantly more there than here.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Good Evening! I wish it was evening here


Sarah, Your an artist. Can you tell me what you think of this drawing? I drew it


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Sarah, Your an artist. Can you tell me what you think of this drawing? I drew it
> View attachment 104022


 It's beautiful! It has depth, i'm not so great at eyes because its like the "person" underneath them never comes out like it should. 
Do you have a drawing pencil set? Those are good things to have, since softer leads help bring out blacks even more. I'm a 4B fan myself


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> It's beautiful! It has depth, i'm not so great at eyes because its like the "person" underneath them never comes out like it should.
> Do you have a drawing pencil set? Those are good things to have, since softer leads help bring out blacks even more. I'm a 4B fan myself


No, just the regular HB 2 pencils. I have a nice set of colored pencils though.  Im thinking of adding this as a caption and drawing more on that page. The caption will be something like this:
Our eyes leave to you everyday, [They do] leave everyday
They wander your scared allies
They embrace your old churches 
And wipe the sorrow of your mosques


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> No, just the regular HB 2 pencils. I have a nice set of colored pencils though.  Im thinking of adding this as a caption and drawing more on that page. The caption will be something like this:
> Our eyes leave to you everyday, [They do] leave everyday
> They wander your scared allies
> They embrace your old churches
> And wipe the sorrow of your mosques


Oops, I forgot to explain what these lines were talking about... They're speaking about Jerusalem.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> No, just the regular HB 2 pencils. I have a nice set of colored pencils though.  Im thinking of adding this as a caption and drawing more on that page. The caption will be something like this:
> Our eyes leave to you everyday, [They do] leave everyday
> They wander your scared allies
> They embrace your old churches
> And wipe the sorrow of your mosques


 You're brilliant with your words too, its not often people have both skills in drawing and words. I think that would make it a really powerful drawing!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> You're brilliant with your words too, its not often people have both skills in drawing and words. I think that would make it a really powerful drawing!


Their not my words, their from a song called "The flower of cities".... I can translate the entire song for you if you want to listen to it later.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It has finally warmed up to 32°f (0°c) here so I'm heading outside for a few. The cold weather is yet to come…


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Their not my words, their from a song called "The flower of cities".... I can translate the entire song for you if you want to listen to it later.


 Its still beautiful, and if i recall hearing before you do write poetry too. I know i do... kinda, i have to be really inspired and usually upset, but people have told me i'm good, i just seldom share it since i get self conscious.


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> Sarah, Your an artist. Can you tell me what you think of this drawing? I drew it
> View attachment 104022



Constructive criticism: The tear needs to be coming from the inside corner of the eye.


----------



## bouaboua

Top of the Morning everyone! ! ! !


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly, I hear ya. This cold dreary dead wintery crap is awful. It was sunny yesterday (still not that warm because of wind) but today it's back to cold and dreary. It's as warm now as it's going to get all day. I hear it's supposed to be the coldest November in a very long time. LOVELY. Just friggin lovely. And you are a lot farther north so I can imagine it sucks significantly more there than here.


Oh, yeah. It's ridiculous. Suppose to be 28 tomorrow. This is Texas not Michigan! But this snap had the whole country dropped low too. I should just build a bio-dome or Truman Show bubble on like 1000 acres and make my own little chunk of world, haha. Mmmmm hmmmmm. I'm rubbing my goat t right now in thought.


----------



## tortdad

tortadise said:


> Oh, yeah. It's ridiculous. Suppose to be 28 tomorrow. This is Texas not Michigan! But this snap had the whole country dropped low too. I should just build a bio-dome or Truman Show bubble on like 1000 acres and make my own little chunk of world, haha. Mmmmm hmmmmm. I'm rubbing my goat t right now in thought.



Haha. I dint realize that I rub my chin when thinking about stuff until my 4 year old started coping me. Last night my 2year old started doing it. It's the cutest thing ever! 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL!!! I thought Kelly was rubbing a goat and couldn't understand the correlation. Now I get it...Goat T...well, duh!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> Haha. I dint realize that I rub my chin when thinking about stuff until my 4 year old started coping me. Last night my 2year old started doing it. It's the cutest thing ever!
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


It's the latest craze. All the cool kids are doing it!!!


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> LOL!!! I thought Kelly was rubbing a goat and couldn't understand the correlation. Now I get it...Goat T...well, duh!



How your back today? I hope your resting it...


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Maggie Cummings

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> well some how, some way, cowboy is being a creep and watching me



Well, he CAN be a creep, but he's not a stalker, just very aware of things....


----------



## Yvonne G

It's some better, but I can still feel it. I'm going to take another day off from outside chores to give it more time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> Well, he CAN be a creep, but he's not a stalker, just very aware of things....


And I'm well connected!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> View attachment 104014
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


dude thats just to far!


----------



## tortadise

Yvonne G said:


> LOL!!! I thought Kelly was rubbing a goat and couldn't understand the correlation. Now I get it...Goat T...well, duh!


Hahahahahahahahhahaha now that is hilarious. That would be funny. I dream of Jeanie goat style.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortadise said:


> I hate the cold. Seriously don't like it.



You ain't seen cold until you go to Nebraska in the middle of winter, or Kansas. I got stuck in Kansas once for almost 2 days because of an ice storm. All the trees and fences and everything was covered with an inch or 2 of ice. It was beautiful, but darned cold, and my cat and I were stuck in a rest stop right outside of Colo in Kansas...on the 70 I think...It's 35 degrees here now with sun and wind...Big wind...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Question; 
Why on earth do Vets and active members of our forces as well as surviving family members only get free admission into our National parks today and not forever? I mean think about it. They are National parks for crying out loud! Why if I were President...!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> too


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

what?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?


You had a typo, so Ken fixed it


----------



## tortadise

maggie3fan said:


> You ain't seen cold until you go to Nebraska in the middle of winter, or Kansas. I got stuck in Kansas once for almost 2 days because of an ice storm. All the trees and fences and everything was covered with an inch or 2 of ice. It was beautiful, but darned cold, and my cat and I were stuck in a rest stop right outside of Colo in Kansas...on the 70 I think...It's 35 degrees here now with sun and wind...Big wind...


Wow y'all are colder than us. When I was a wee little fury child dawning age of 5, We lived in Iowa for for a year. Now that place got rather frigid, snowy and icy too. Was fun as a kid bundling up and playing in the snow, but now as a passionate tortoise keeper, it just gets on my nerves. Also working construction in this weather is no fun. Well for the guys working. I just supervise at least


----------



## Abdulla6169

@smarch I translated the song for you and sent it as a PM


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm confused whats going on


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm confused whats going on


Two: the number
Too: excessive in quantity 
To: As in the sentence:
I sent it to him...


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> @smarch I translated the song for you and sent it as a PM


 I saw thank you  I'll have to wait until I get to my laptop with speakers to actually listen to it, but its beautiful in English, but since it had to be translated I know the video must be much more beautiful presented the way it was created


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> dude thats just to far!



So, how did you do on that math test you studied for? I don't recall seeing a post saying your grade. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> So, how did you do on that math test you studied for? I don't recall seeing a post saying your grade.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


oh yea i got a C on it


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> oh yea i got a C on it



That's better than a sharp stick in the eye. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

ok so tortdad posted this pic earlier and i think some of you old people don't know what it means, north-american-man-boy-love-assosiation.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you old people


I was watching South Park back when it was good, and you didn't know what a remote was! Youngin


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

yea old people


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Seems the wisteria didn't care for last nights temps…


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I was watching South Park back when it was good, and you didn't know what a remote was! Youngin


 Yeah they kind of really went off the deep end and stopped being good lately... unfortunately all good shows seem to do that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Yeah they kind of really went off the deep end and stopped being good lately... unfortunately all good shows seem to do that.


Lately? It's likely been 10 yrs since I watched.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

im bored


----------



## smarch

Is it possible for tortoises to get headaches? I mean I get headaches and migraines all the time, but we can take medication and *usually* it gets magically better, torts don't get medicine, so can they get headaches?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lately? It's likely been 10 yrs since I watched.


 No its been getting really bad in my opinion, and I've only seen a few older older ones (in the time frame you're talking about) and they were actually funny, its like they ran out of ideas as the years went on and got more and more crude as time went on. I mean the Simpsons has been around forever and they're still funny, they haven't gone too far off the deep end.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone still here?


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Noel.


Morning


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## bouaboua

We need rain...


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 104055



Cool! I like it.

Where you find those photo.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

google lol


----------



## AZtortMom

Great pics


----------



## smarch

I just had half a grinder for lunch so big I might explode!


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 104030
> ok so tortdad posted this pic earlier and i think some of you old people don't know what it means, north-american-man-boy-love-assosiation.



The real question is did you know what it was or did you have to google it? 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

bouaboua said:


> We need rain...
> 
> View attachment 104056



You can have mine. This rain is messing up concrete pours on both my jobsites. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> The real question is did you know what it was or did you have to google it?
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


sadly i knew it.....


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## smarch

I just had my review with the CEO  It was only scary at first, we talked more into schooling toward my Engineering degree after graduating this spring (since for those who don't know my current degree is Communications) I'll be getting a raise (don't know how much but that doesn't matter I just like my above min-wage job


----------



## smarch

Who wants to help a girl out!!?? Today is my dads birthday, and due to college being so chaotic, buying presents has kind of not yet happened... But I don't want to look like an awful daughter!! Whats a good thing to get? He's not a tie guy and I have no idea what movies he actually owns, he likes candy but I mean what kind of a gift is just candy!?


----------



## LoutheRussian

smarch said:


> Its still beautiful, and if i recall hearing before you do write poetry too. I know i do... kinda, i have to be really inspired and usually upset, but people have told me i'm good, i just seldom share it since i get self conscious.


I get self conscious of my poetry as well.


----------



## Josh

Just popping in to say: Thank you to ALL veterans, past, present, and future for serving our great nation!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> Who wants to help a girl out!!?? Today is my dads birthday, and due to college being so chaotic, buying presents has kind of not yet happened... But I don't want to look like an awful daughter!! Whats a good thing to get? He's not a tie guy and I have no idea what movies he actually owns, he likes candy but I mean what kind of a gift is just candy!?


get him a tortoise


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> get him a tortoise


 I kinda knew i'd get this answer lol, no that would not work out my parents didn't initially approve of me getting franklin (kinda just came home with him one day...) they've come to terms and think he's cute and all but they'd never want one lol, my mum wont even touch him! (one time when my dad was tort-sitting Nank completely buried himself the first time... panic ensued as to how he could have possibly escaped a covered tank)


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Who wants to help a girl out!!?? Today is my dads birthday, and due to college being so chaotic, buying presents has kind of not yet happened... But I don't want to look like an awful daughter!! Whats a good thing to get? He's not a tie guy and I have no idea what movies he actually owns, he likes candy but I mean what kind of a gift is just candy!?



Get him something for work like a coffee cup or mouse pad. Then get him some of his favorite candy and take him out to lunch. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## JAYGEE

smarch said:


> I kinda knew i'd get this answer lol, no that would not work out my parents didn't initially approve of me getting franklin (kinda just came home with him one day...) they've come to terms and think he's cute and all but they'd never want one lol, my mum wont even touch him! (one time when my dad was tort-sitting Nank completely buried himself the first time... panic ensued as to how he could have possibly escaped a covered tank)


A family photo for his desk? 

You're artistic so, maybe adding some of your artistic touches to the frame?


----------



## JAYGEE

Big Thanks to @Cowboy_Ken.

I can't wait until tomorrow!!


----------



## tortdad

JAYGEE said:


> Big Thanks to @Cowboy_Ken.
> 
> I can't wait until tomorrow!!



Pics once you get it!


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## JAYGEE

tortdad said:


> Pics once you get it!
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


you know I will! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey people.


----------



## tortdad

Hola nick 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hows it going man?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey people.


Still waiting for a pic of the new hair do 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

my older brother said i look like an ugly monkey.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm freezing my butt off watch my sons last football game of the session . ( they better win or i'm going to warm up kicking his butt ) kidding haha but really they better win!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I'm freezing my butt off watch my sons last football game of the session . ( they better win or i'm going to warm up kicking his butt ) kidding haha but really they better win!



I'm 5mins out from seeing my sons last football game. Who are you guys playing


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## mike taylor

Caney creek


----------



## tortdad

were losing 33 to 6


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Elohi

Hahahaha yes yes yes!!! My son just blew his piano teachers mind, yet again!!!! He played a new composition of his, in a new and unfamiliar genre. Then he played a little Rammstein. HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

ewwww sports!


----------



## Elohi

But the old people LUUUURRRRRVVVVV the football, Nick! Lol


----------



## mike taylor

14/10 we are winning!


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Hahahaha yes yes yes!!! My son just blew his piano teachers mind, yet again!!!! He played a new composition of his, in a new and unfamiliar genre. Then he played a little Rammstein. HAHAHAHAHA.


You need to up load another video for us to enjoy Monica.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my older brother said i look like an ugly monkey.


Old people love monkey.

Did you sawTom's old photo?


----------



## mike taylor

20/ 10 !


----------



## mike taylor

20/12 still winning!


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> 20/12 still winning!


Keep warm Sir. Just keep warm! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

20/12 we won!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Old people love monkey.
> 
> Did you sawTom's old photo?


yea i saw that photo.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> 20/12 we won!


WOO HOO! ! ! !

Congrats! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yea i saw that photo.


Then you know old people LOVE monkey..


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Then you know old people LOVE monkey..


i hate all you people


----------



## mike taylor

This is why we live in a small town we still pray at our school games . My boy and his beautiful mom .


----------



## tortdad

We lost 58-12. We suck, only won one game a year. This team was undefeated and are the district champs. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, Kevin somebody got to lose and someone got to win . But in the end they all are winners if they had fun .


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 104148


One day you'll have a kid . Then you will be the dad yelling in the stands proudly!


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> We lost 58-12. We suck, only won one game a year. This team was undefeated and are the district champs.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Still better then the Oakland Raiders.....0-9 so far.


----------



## mike taylor

My wife when she's not freezing. And her alter ego mcevil.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning everyone!


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning everyone!


Good Morning Sir! ! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> One day you'll have a kid . Then you will be the dad yelling in the stands proudly!


i don't want children


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning everyone!


Morning??? It's 9:00 at night 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't want children


First lesson in life. What you want is irrelevant 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Morning??? It's 9:00 at night
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


(he doesn't live in the US)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> First lesson in life. What you want is irrelevant
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


what does that mean?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> (he doesn't live in the US)


I know. I did well in geography... Just messing with him (and now you young grasshopper) 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> I know. I did well in geography... Just messing with him (and now you young grasshopper)
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


im a grasshopper.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what does that mean?


 It means that you will do whatever your wife (or girlfriend) wants and you are too young to know what you want. You can say I don't want kids right now... Which you don't (ask me what it's like raising twin boys at the age of 15)


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

ugh old people stuff!


----------



## tortadise

Brace yourself folks. The coldness is a comin, sucks.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

any old people out there?


----------



## Elohi

tortadise said:


> Brace yourself folks. The coldness is a comin, sucks.


Ew ew ew!!!


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> Ew ew ew!!!


Yep. Suppose to be 27 tonight. Heaters are a crankin in the buildings.


----------



## jaizei

tortadise said:


> Brace yourself folks. The coldness is a comin, sucks.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortadise said:


> Yep. Suppose to be 27 tonight. Heaters are a crankin in the buildings.


i know your Facebook now tortadise(in a really creepy stalker voice)


----------



## tortadise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i know your Facebook now tortadise(in a really creepy stalker voice)


Well alright. The personal one or the sanctuary one?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortadise said:


> Well alright. The personal one or the sanctuary one?


i don't know you replied to the pic that i posted of the angulate tortoise and you posted pics of your own angulate torts.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im a grasshopper.
> View attachment 104158


Yes! ! ! !

Give it to him! ! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Yes! ! ! !
> 
> Give it to him! ! ! !


i don't get it


----------



## tortadise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't know you replied to the pic that i posted of the angulate tortoise and you posted pics of your own angulate torts.


Ah yes that one. Haha cool.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't get it


Sorry! Nick

Quoted wrong post! 

So are you ready to go to school tomorrow?? May you have fun and peace.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Sorry! Nick
> 
> Quoted wrong post!
> 
> So are you ready to go to school tomorrow?? May you have fun and peace.


oh yea i should really start my homework soon..... but who needs school when you have swag?


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't want children


Oh I promise that will change. I used to say the exact same thing until I played with my lil baby cousin for a little, I've even dealt with a tantrum and still love him to bits, you're young, it's GOOD you don't want kids. 
This was a year ago when my hair was all longer, but this was the moment I decided I wanted a child in the future. I thought kids were scary, I mean stressful yes but not scary. We were watching Jake and the Neverland Pirates, the phone was in his way So he tried to see over it which makes it all the cuter!


----------



## bouaboua

What????

Four day weekend...you not even touch your homework?? 

I was the same when I was young......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i love kids there cool to play with but just seems like to much work and I'm lazy.


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> What????
> 
> Four day weekend...you not even touch your homework??
> 
> I was the same when I was young......


Heck all through high school I never touched my homework... to this day I have no idea how I passed!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> What????
> 
> Four day weekend...you not even touch your homework??
> 
> I was the same when I was young......


dude i only have one assignment, its to glue stuff to a pice of paper.....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i have 2 D grades in school right now


----------



## bouaboua

smarch said:


> Heck all through high school I never touched my homework... to this day I have no idea how I passed!


You must be very smart.......Or your teacher very lazy!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> Heck all through high school I never touched my homework... to this day I have no idea how I passed!


lucky! i do all my homework and i still have terrible grades.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have 2 D grades in school right now


WOW....That is nice.......You didn't get an F.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

old people be truthful do you even use the stuff we learned in school in daily life?


----------



## dmmj

Just a reminder while this is pretend chat, forum rules still apply, thank you.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> Just a reminder while this is pretend chat, forum rules still apply, thank you.


did i do something wrong


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> old people be truthful do you even use the stuff we learned in school in daily life?


Most of them...NOT.

But school trained my thought process. which give me the common sense that I used everyday.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Most of them...NOT.
> 
> But that trained mt thought process. which give me the common sense that I used everyday.


exactly school is useless!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> exactly school is useless!


You have very selective reading. 

I like it!


----------



## dmmj

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> did i do something wrong


If you break the rules you get a PC message, I am just saying.


----------



## Elohi

I must have missed something.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> I must have missed something.


what do you mean?


----------



## Elohi

I mean, I must have missed something someone posted.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> I must have missed something.


No. You did not miss much Monica. 

Nick is the one who missing doing some simple homework. I think he is catching up now.


----------



## Elohi

The ads in the forum app are really annoying lately. No, I don't want to flirt with single chicks. DERP.


----------



## Elohi

It's a tortoise forum, sell me reptiles supplies not online dating.... YEESH


----------



## Elohi

Annnnnd I broke the chat. :0/


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> No. You did not miss much Monica.
> 
> Nick is the one who missing doing some simple homework. I think he is catching up now.


i was on Facebook(old people stuff) more important than homework!


----------



## Elohi

Come back people! I'm all alone. Lololol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm here dude


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

now I'm all alone....


----------



## dmmj

@Elohi nothing was missed, I was just reminding people that forum rules still apply in pretend chat, it's not a free for all.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

all alone!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

still alone....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## dmmj

Is someone bored, and alone?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> Is someone bored, and alone?


maybe...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello?


----------



## bouaboua

All yours Nick! ! !

Good Night. This old people need to go to bed now! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

....all alone


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just think if the Ducks were playing a football game right now, I'd be posting score updates and you could pretend I was sending them to you!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

all alone


----------



## leigti

I'm noticing a theme here, what's wrong?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm just bored and don't want to do my home work


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

to lazy


----------



## leigti

Well, I can't help you there. Decades ago   when I was in school I always procrastinated on stuff like that too.but I was lucky, I could do it in the last minute and still get an A. My friends hated me for that, especially in college. I definitely would not recommend doing that.I absolutely hated high school, but I love college.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I loved the last 1-1/2 years of high school. The first 2 years were crappy, but then it was great! I wanted to graduate mid school year, so I really had to get it together for that to happen. 
Even teachers got into helping me get out. Apparently I had too much influence on my peers. I did it though. The local newspaper did a story on me. It was titled, “Round Peg that doesn't fit in the Square Holes of the High School". 
Nick, what I did was work with the various teachers to combine differing subjects assignments into one body of work. Methods of teaching don't work for every student. I knew how my brain worked and learned. I did have some teachers that could see past the system and see what I was talking about and they backed me as well. 
Change your thinking, change your life. If you see school as a drag on a daily level, it will pull you down and you will feed that. If you see school as a means to an end, a big picture, taking you from the here/now to the future you want, be that future. 
It's 35°f right now outside but 76 inside my house. I created that because that was the life I wanted tonight while I planned today. Does that make any sense, or is it just an almost old man babbling?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I loved the last 1-1/2 years of high school. The first 2 years were crappy, but then it was great! I wanted to graduate mid school year, so I really had to get it together for that to happen.
> Even teachers got into helping me get out. Apparently I had too much influence on my peers. I did it though. The local newspaper did a story on me. It was titled, “Round Peg that doesn't fit in the Square Holes of the High School".
> Nick, what I did was work with the various teachers to combine differing subjects assignments into one body of work. Methods of teaching don't work for every student. I knew how my brain worked and learned. I did have some teachers that could see past the system and see what I was talking about and they backed me as well.
> Change your thinking, change your life. If you see school as a drag on a daily level, it will pull you down and you will feed that. If you see school as a means to an end, a big picture, taking you from the here/now to the future you want, be that future.
> It's 35°f right now outside but 76 inside my house. I created that because that was the life I wanted tonight while I planned today. Does that make any sense, or is it just an almost old man babbling?


i don't get it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Which part. Quote then cut the parts that don't apply to your question.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Which part. Quote then cut the parts that don't apply to your question.


lol i was just kidding but thanks of the advice man!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hopefully this evil place called school will stop feeling so useless.


----------



## leigti

I think He is saying that he controls his environment. He decides what he needs and works to get it.but I could be wrong on that so please correct me if I am Cowboy. If you truly do hate school right now then you have to decide what you hate about it. or are you just not very motivated right now? my nephew did not do well in high school, so he just got his GED and was done a year early. He wanted to get on with the rest of his life. High school is just a stepping stone, it is not the best years of your life.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

when i joined this forum i only expected to learn more about tortoises! I'm getting life lessons here! i love this place!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> I think He is saying that he controls his environment. He decides what he needs and works to get it.but I could be wrong on that so please correct me if I am Cowboy.


Pretty much sums it up. I think high school here in the states is valuable in that it exposes you to condensed social structures. You've got all the differing groups of students, coexisting for short periods of each day, very similar to the real world. You just need figure out your group. Or do like I did, create your own. Just don't go towards the “stoners" or “losers". 
Some countries, there is no high school proper like here in the states. They have trade schools. You attend to learn the trade you will do the rest of your life.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm getting life lessons here! i love this place!


Life is a life lesson.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Life is a life lesson.


thats deep lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not the first time I've gotten into, “deep sh¡t".


----------



## leigti

There are a lot more options out there now then when I was in high school. You can basically get a degree online now if you want to. I do think the hardest part of high school is the social aspect, all the clicks and shallowness.I never fit in to any of them but I got along okay with all of them. I never played the games and I just live and let live. Heck, I still don't play those games which can sometimes make me a social reject but that's okay with me.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

lol


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not the first time I've gotten into, “deep sh¡t".


Good thing you have some boots


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> There are a lot more options out there now then when I was in high school. You can basically get a degree online now if you want to. I do think the hardest part of high school is the social aspect, all the clicks and shallowness.I never fit in to any of them but I got along okay with all of them. I never played the games and I just live and let live. Heck, I still don't play those games which can sometimes make me a social reject but that's okay with me.


i got a good friend group and if someone tries to mess with me i just tell them to f*ck off, i don't really care what others think


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Good thing you have some boots


Nick, we don't need pictures!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nick, we don't need pictures!


what I'm confused?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Your idea of my boots!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i got a good friend group and if someone tries to mess with me i just tell them to f*ck off, i don't really care what others think


That works.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Your idea of my boots!


i dint say anything about boots


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

whats going on man?


----------



## leigti

I'm confused too


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You'd posted pictures a couple nights back of the boots you said I wear. I was referencing that.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You'd posted pictures a couple nights back of the boots you said I wear. I was referencing that.


oh yeah


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not the first time I've gotten into, “deep sh¡t".


It's good to have boots on, especially cowboy boots, when you are in deep shjt.


----------



## leigti

Oh my God! Those are hilarious boots. Are those California boots?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So now it's 35° outside, and it makes me proud I smoke cigarettes, and NO ONE smokes in my house. So we smoke outside in the cold! Yup, proud…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So now it's 35° outside, and it makes me proud I smoke cigarettes, and NO ONE smokes in my house. So we smoke outside in the cold! Yup, proud…


proud to get cancer?


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So now it's 35° outside, and it makes me proud I smoke cigarettes, and NO ONE smokes in my house. So we smoke outside in the cold! Yup, proud…


Maybe it's time to quit smoking  by spring you'll be fine, no more nicotine craving.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

These are my boots. That's Baxster lounging in Ava's dog bed.


----------



## leigti

I'm going to Chicago this weekend for class. Anybody know some fun stuff to do in Chicago?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Staying warm???


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> These are my boots. That's Baxster lounging in Ava's dog bed.
> View attachment 104179


Much better!


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> These are my boots. That's Baxster lounging in Ava's dog bed.
> View attachment 104179


That cat looks pretty comfortable. I bought my old arthritic dog and $80 dog bed, and I always have to kick the cat off of it. I come in and the cat is sprawled across the bed and the dog is laying beside the bed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

They've been cleaned a couple of times. Once for our wedding some 10 years ago, and I'm not sure why the other times.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how old are you cowboy?


----------



## Blakem

The tortoise will not approve of this weather!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

im bored


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i don't want to do my homework


----------



## leigti

Blake m said:


> The tortoise will not approve of this weather!


That's balmy compared to a lot of the nation right now. It is going to be -3 at my dads house tomorrow in Colorado. It's 27° here right now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> That cat looks pretty comfortable. I bought my old arthritic dog and $80 dog bed, and I always have to kick the cat off of it. I come in and the cat is sprawled across the bed and the dog is laying beside the bed.


The best part is Ava is a vicious Doberman!


----------



## Blakem

leigti said:


> That's balmy compared to a lot of the nation right now. It is going to be -3 at my dads house tomorrow in Colorado. It's 27° here right now.


That's definitely true, but it's not normal weather in my area. I definitely have it easy for sure though.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im bored


You should be getting on your homework then getting your head on your pillow. Just saying…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You should be getting on your homework then getting your head on your pillow. Just saying…


what do you mean?


----------



## leigti

Blake m said:


> That's definitely true, but it's not normal weather in my area. I definitely have it easy for sure though.


My Russian and Boxturtle are tucked in nice and warm. They've been inside full-time now for about three weeks.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The best part is Ava is a vicious Doberman!
> View attachment 104183
> View attachment 104184
> View attachment 104185
> View attachment 104186


Very very vicious! Pretty dog


----------



## leigti

Well time to go to bed. Work starts way too early tomorrow. Good night everybody.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Well time to go to bed. Work starts way too early tomorrow. Good night everybody.


good night


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Blake, here's what I've got going on


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Well time to go to bed. Work starts way too early tomorrow. Good night everybody.


Night. Sleep warm. You've got a blast heading your way too, right? I figure if I might get freezing rain then you are getting some. Right?


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Night. Sleep warm. You've got a blast heading your way too, right? I figure if I might get freezing rain then you are getting some. Right?


Maybe some snow on Thursday.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## tortdad

Morning tort peeps 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> old people be truthful do you even use the stuff we learned in school in daily life?


You do need to know all this information you are learning... It will help you with learning more about tortoises/turtles. 
For example:
In chemistry you can use specific heat capacity. You can use it to find out how much energy a tortoise shell can absorb after being supplied a certain amount of energy in joules. 
Or maybe in algebra you can use quadratic equations to find the curve of a tortoise's shell. 
As a student I believe it is my job to be perfect in every subject.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Morning tort peeps
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Morning


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning


Good afternoon fine sir. Do you have any coffee near you?


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Good afternoon fine sir. Do you have any coffee near you?
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


I am tired... No coffee, sorry friend.


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> I am tired... No coffee, sorry friend.



Go find some. I'm about to get a cup myself and we can pretend that we are at the same table enjoying a cup together. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Go find some. I'm about to get a cup myself and we can pretend that we are at the same table enjoying a cup together.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


I'm too lazy to make coffee... So I brought some soda from the fridge


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm too lazy to make coffee... So I brought some soda from the fridge


I have my cup of joe now so what should we pontificate about


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I have my cup of joe now so what should we pontificate about
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


We should talk about... Umm... Tortoises?


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> We should talk about... Umm... Tortoises?



Okay. How is that Greek tort of yours? What does he do that makes him unique? 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## smarch

Good morning!
May I join this coffee chat? I even got a coffee today 
My Russian is unique because he takes his food all the way across his enclosure to his water bowl/toilet and leaves it there!


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> You must be very smart.......Or your teacher very lazy!!


 I'm a sharp cookie. I've been on deans list all but 2 semesters in college (both with good reason) I was just the lazy one in high school, I basically did just enough to make me pass... I may have been putting more effort into being lazy than I could have if I'd just done my work... oh well lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Okay. How is that Greek tort of yours? What does he do that makes him unique?
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


He is fine... I'm making him an outdoor enclosure now. He is special because of everything. I highly doubt there is another tortoise like him.


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Good morning!
> May I join this coffee chat? I even got a coffee today
> My Russian is unique because he takes his food all the way across his enclosure to his water bowl/toilet and leaves it there!


 
Hal is special because he's probably the most docile and friendly sulcata around.... Well "Bob" sounds like his twin brother so maybe tied for most docile. 
@maggie3fan 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## smarch

I feel like tortoises are more unique than people sometimes, torts do whatever they want whether you like it or not. People fall into social pressures, fashion and all that, imagine if we were all like tortoises... then again then we'd all hate each other and I'd be serving food in our toilet...


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Hal is special because he's probably the most docile and friendly sulcata around.... Well "Bob" sounds like his twin brother so maybe tied for most docile.
> @maggie3fan
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 Its honestly the famous Bob and Frankie that make me want a Sulcata, In looking for a rescue I hope i'm blessed with a docile friendly guy, (idea of "growing" my own tort is good, but with so many adults out of homes due to size and lifespan I might as well save one, especially when I specifically want a man-tort seeing as they're most common stuck in rescue since females can group) So I guess by the theory of me wanting a Bob I'd want a Hal too


----------



## smarch

How did I live without coffee before I started drinking it a little over a year ago!? I mean its not the caffeine its the taste, I mean this is better than any soda I was drinking to wake up in the morning!


----------



## Elohi

Good morning everyone. I have a sick baby girl this morning 
She woke up shaking and panicking because she was throwing up and didn't know what what was happening. Odd thing is she only threw up a very small amount of bile. She's got a low grade fever but otherwise acting fine. I wish I were as resilient. I remember having the chicken pox at age 4 and even though I had it pretty bad, it didn't slow me down at all. Kids are tough. 

So I've got my morning chores done and we've gone upstairs to watch some magic school bus and snuggle. I picked an episode of the magic school bus about electrical charges because Alaina was asking about electricity this morning and it's all I could fine on netflix for kids about the topic. I'll have to check amazon.


----------



## tortadise

And another hatched last night. Super frigid outside but nice and toasty in the buildings. I wish my camera could get a photo of the meter. It's spinning like crazy. Here comes the first $1000 electric bill.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Good morning everyone. I have a sick baby girl this morning
> She woke up shaking and panicking because she was throwing up and didn't know what what was happening. Odd thing is she only threw up a very small amount of bile. She's got a low grade fever but otherwise acting fine. I wish I were as resilient. I remember having the chicken pox at age 4 and even though I had it pretty bad, it didn't slow me down at all. Kids are tough.
> 
> So I've got my morning chores done and we've gone upstairs to watch some magic school bus and snuggle. I picked an episode of the magic school bus about electrical charges because Alaina was asking about electricity this morning and it's all I could fine on netflix for kids about the topic. I'll have to check amazon.


 I hope she feels better. Magic school bus is the best! I just recently watched the one on sound waves because we were talking about music and noise in one of my classes and that's what I thought of the whole time


----------



## Yvonne G

About 150 million pages ago Nick posted some pictures of weird-looking dogs. Here's my contribution to that subject:


----------



## Elohi

It's stinking 39F here. I'm not sure how cold it got last night :0/

My mom just told me it's a whopping 1F in Amarillo! Ahhhh!


----------



## smarch




----------



## Elohi

Actually that's Amarillo's "feels like" temp. Brrrr


----------



## Elohi

My dog Echo.


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


>



Now that's just plain scarey!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> View attachment 104230
> 
> My dog Echo.


Heres our dog, his names lucky:


This was one of those quick photos I had to take... I have more photos of him in my previous phones.


----------



## Blakem

AbdullaAli said:


> Heres our dog, his names lucky:
> View attachment 104234
> 
> This was one of those quick photos I had to take... I have more photos of him in my previous phones.


Your dog looks hot! I'm sure that's a common expression in your region. 

I'm waiting to go into work right now. I'm a substitute paraeducator for my county so I go to different schools. I thought I wasn't working today and was going to go to the mountains with my dad and brother. I got a call to accept or decline a position for today. It should be a good experience today. I'm working 1:1 with an elementary school girl diagnosed with autism in a severely handicapped classroom. Have a good day friends! Had my cup of Joe with almond joy creamer, good stuff!


----------



## bouaboua

Blake m said:


> Your dog looks hot! I'm sure that's a common expression in your region.
> 
> I'm waiting to go into work right now. I'm a substitute paraeducator for my county so I go to different schools. I thought I wasn't working today and was going to go to the mountains with my dad and brother. I got a call to accept or decline a position for today. It should be a good experience today. I'm working 1:1 with an elementary school girl diagnosed with autism in a severely handicapped classroom. Have a good day friends! Had my cup of Joe with almond joy creamer, good stuff!


I tip my hat to you Sir. And bless your heart. My cousin have a boy also with severe autism, he is eight years old now, still can't or won't call Mom or Dad. He is a such nice looking boy and just need so, so, so much patience to work with. I saw my my cousin cry after so much frustration. Best wishes to you and that little girl. May both of you have a wonderful session today.


----------



## smarch

Blake m said:


> Your dog looks hot! I'm sure that's a common expression in your region.
> 
> I'm waiting to go into work right now. I'm a substitute paraeducator for my county so I go to different schools. I thought I wasn't working today and was going to go to the mountains with my dad and brother. I got a call to accept or decline a position for today. It should be a good experience today. I'm working 1:1 with an elementary school girl diagnosed with autism in a severely handicapped classroom. Have a good day friends! Had my cup of Joe with almond joy creamer, good stuff!


 That's sounds like you'd have a good day though, one of my good friends works with autistic children and she LOVES her job and the people, she works with people on all levels of the spectrum, the only time she has trouble is when one throws a bad hissy fit (she works with little kids)


----------



## smarch

Its so warm in the office right now i'm practically falling asleep at my desk!!!


----------



## smarch

Meanwhile in tattoo-world, day 2, I'm used to smelling like a baby butt, still sore (apparently the wrist is a very swell-ey place to get it, the day off my wrist was like a balloon!) for those who don't have tattoos the best way I can describe it is the feeling of scraping or skinning yourself, like a bruised and tight healing skin feeling, but you don't want the skin to all scab and harden so you gotta keep putting stuff on it to keep it soft. But its still looking good and i'm loving it! Of course it still looks good, a very wise algebra teacher in high school taught me that (lol yeah that may be one of the only things I remember from that class... and she was in a band, the music is still on my phone  



 She's the female vocalist, her husband is the male.. onc again sorry to people who aren't fans of this type music... these ARE my jams  )


----------



## JAYGEE

@Cowboy_Ken

Thanks again Ken, I am so excited and thankful to you for going through all the trouble of getting this little guy to me. You have earned a friend for life! If you're ever in Houston, you're more than welcome to dinner!


@tortdad


----------



## tortdad

JAYGEE said:


> @Cowboy_Ken
> 
> Thanks again Ken, I am so excited and thankful to you for going through all the trouble of getting this little guy to me. You have earned a friend for life! If you're ever in Houston, you're more than welcome to dinner!
> 
> 
> @tortdad



Right on!




0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Blakem

bouaboua said:


> I tip my hat to you Sir. And bless your heart. My cousin have a boy also with severe autism, he is eight years old now, still can't or won't call Mom or Dad. He is a such nice looking boy and just need so, so, so much patience to work with. I saw my my cousin cry after so much frustration. Best wishes to you and that little girl. May both of you have a wonderful session today.





smarch said:


> That's sounds like you'd have a good day though, one of my good friends works with autistic children and she LOVES her job and the people, she works with people on all levels of the spectrum, the only time she has trouble is when one throws a bad hissy fit (she works with little kids)


 It can be a challenge, but that's what I enjoyed y about it. I like trying to figure out what works for the child so they can reach their potential. It's something different every day!


----------



## Elohi

I weighed little lady last night and she was 43 grams. She's growing really well.


----------



## Jacqui

Just popping in to see how you all are doing.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I'm going to Chicago this weekend for class. Anybody know some fun stuff to do in Chicago?



Meet Barb? (Wellington)


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Just popping in to see how you all are doing.


Hi there *waves* I'm doing good


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Noel! So whatcha doing today? Did you work this am?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi Noel! So whatcha doing today? Did you work this am?


I'm catching up on my show Black List. Yes, I did work this morning


----------



## Jacqui

What is it about?


----------



## AZtortMom

It's a really good show running on nbc that is about the FBI and powerful criminal played by James Spader that are tracking down these dangerous people on this "blacklist"


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like it might be good.


----------



## AZtortMom

It's pretty good. Of course it's more in depth then I'm making it out to be


----------



## mike taylor

smarch said:


> Meanwhile in tattoo-world, day 2, I'm used to smelling like a baby butt, still sore (apparently the wrist is a very swell-ey place to get it, the day off my wrist was like a balloon!) for those who don't have tattoos the best way I can describe it is the feeling of scraping or skinning yourself, like a bruised and tight healing skin feeling, but you don't want the skin to all scab and harden so you gotta keep putting stuff on it to keep it soft. But its still looking good and i'm loving it! Of course it still looks good, a very wise algebra teacher in high school taught me that (lol yeah that may be one of the only things I remember from that class... and she was in a band, the music is still on my phone
> 
> 
> 
> She's the female vocalist, her husband is the male.. onc again sorry to people who aren't fans of this type music... these ARE my jams  )


I like that kind of music . I wish my math teacher was in a metal band would have paid more attention . I was a drummer in a band as a kid . Then I had kids and stopped but I have my drums still . Don't play them much anymore but my sons do .


----------



## Elohi

^^ I love all different genres of music except modern country. That **** makes me cranky and annoyed.


----------



## Jacqui

I like music I can actually clearly hear the words to.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> I like music I can actually clearly hear the words to.


I like music in other languages even lol. I can't understand it but music is more than words so not being able to understand the words doesn't always matter for me. Sometimes though, words will make or break a song for me. Some songs have great beats and are pleasant until I hear the misogynistic or sexist BS lyrics and I end up avoiding it after that.


----------



## tortadise

Yep it's still cold and I hate it. Strongly dislike it, wish it to go away.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> not being able to understand the words doesn't always matter for me.


Some of the hillbilly crap I listen to I can't understand the words either!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Some of the hillbilly crap I listen to I can't understand the words either!


Lol!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, I got some good news today . They picked up a woman and guess what she had . Thats right my stolen gun! So I will be driving to Shreveport to pick it up this weekend . She said she got it from her brother . Guess who's in jail yes her brother and her . Guess who is going to be sitting there in court waiting to see them stay in jail . Thats right me . Haha I get one of my guns back .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I am pretty sure of one thing though:
They all mention trains, trucks, prison, momma, and gettin drunk…


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I am pretty sure of one thing though:
> They all mention trains, trucks, prison, momma, and gettin drunk…


I bet they ask their momma to bail them out . If one of my boys made thet phone call from jail I would say dumbass and hang up the phone .


----------



## jaizei




----------



## mike taylor

Good music!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. Busted. David Allen swears a lot in some of his songs and maybe a couple are degrading to women…but he's an icon!


----------



## mike taylor

He has some( alot ) racist songs also .


----------



## mike taylor

tortadise said:


> Yep it's still cold and I hate it. Strongly dislike it, wish it to go away.


I'm with you on the cold . I hate being cold! Its in the low fifties here but the humidity is the killer . Cold and damp sucks .


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> I'm with you on the cold . I hate being cold! Its in the low fifties here but the humidity is the killer . Cold and damp sucks .


Consider coming to California for a weekend?


----------



## mike taylor

I would love to live where it doesn't get cold .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think he said visit. No one is talkin here bout you moving to the west coast mister.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What's happening Nick?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

what do you mean?


----------



## bouaboua

West coast do and can have few more people like Mike. You are welcome to move here Mike.

You too Cowboy Ken. We love to have you here also.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what do you mean?


Hello Nick! 

You may not like the idea of more old people move into California right?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Hello Nick!
> 
> You may not like the idea of more old people move into California right?


who's the old person moving to cali?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who's the old person moving to cali?


I try to invite Mike and Ken to move to California.

We old people don't handle cold weather too well. Haha...


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello


Hi Nick


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Nick


hey AZtort


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> I try to invite Mike and Ken to move to California.
> 
> We old people don't handle cold weather too well. Haha...


no cowboy can't move to cali! cause he's a creep and he will try to stalk me!


----------



## bouaboua

How was school. I know you think it is overrated, but I hope you still somewhat enjoy a little bit.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> How was school. I know you think it is overrated, but I hope you still somewhat enjoy a little bit.


its school everyday its the same!


----------



## mike taylor

If I could bring Texas with me I would move . California I don't think I could live where the earth shakes . I would love to live I Hawaii but there's the volcanos not into burning alive pluss I can't have snakes .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how was your old person day bouaboua?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> If I could bring Texas with me I would move . California I don't think I could live where the earth shakes . I would love to live I Hawaii but there's the volcanos not into burning alive pluss I can't have snakes .


old people scared of things that will most likely not happen.


----------



## bouaboua

Our ground don't shake everyday but when it does.......they do shake. Wake you up in the middle of the night is the most scary.

So bundle it up and stay in TX Mike. But we like to invite you to visit for few days for some changes.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how was your old person day bouaboua?


This old people are doing well and I do enjoy my day everyday. Thank you for asking!!


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> old people scared of things that will most likely not happen.


I'm not old I'm only 37 . You don't get to call me old until I'm 40 .


----------



## mike taylor

But I can can go out past 10 pm . I can also buy any tortoise I want and don't have to ask my mom . LoL


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I'm not old I'm only 37 . You don't get to call me old until I'm 40 .


your old!


----------



## mike taylor

Thats ok I like being old .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> But I can can go out past 10 pm . I can also buy any tortoise I want and don't have to ask my mom . LoL


i do what i want no one controls me


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> But I can can go out past 10 pm . I can also buy any tortoise I want and don't have to ask my mom . LoL





russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i do what i want no one controls me


Hahaha! You two are as married as I am. Nick, they lie! They ask permission just like I do.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is what we've got coming up


----------



## mike taylor

No I don't I ask for forgiveness! The wife says you buy tortoise I buy coach purse!


----------



## Yvonne G

This is starting to sound like, "Who's on First?"

Nick...when someone says, "What's happening?" Or whatever it was that Ken said a million pages ago, he's responding to your "hello" post. It means hello or how are you or some sort of greeting. Talk about old. At least we understand the vernacular, huh Ken?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> This is starting to sound like, "Who's on First?"
> 
> Nick...when someone says, "What's happening?" Or whatever it was that Ken said a million pages ago, he's responding to your "hello" post. It means hello or how are you or some sort of greeting. Talk about old. At least we understand the vernacular, huh Ken?


what do you mean?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne how many sulcatas do you have?


----------



## Yvonne G

Just one - Dudley (110lbs), and he's around 25 years old.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how many torts and turtles do you have in all?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> This is starting to sound like, "Who's on First?"
> 
> Nick...when someone says, "What's happening?" Or whatever it was that Ken said a million pages ago, he's responding to your "hello" post. It means hello or how are you or some sort of greeting. Talk about old. At least we understand the vernacular, huh Ken?




"Vernacular"....That is a big word.


----------



## bouaboua

I have 22 in total. I know you did not ask me.


----------



## mike taylor

Going to Google vernacular!


----------



## Yvonne G

Last time I took inventory, I have 15 species and 110 (another big word - ) chelonians.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> I have 22 in total. I know you did not ask me.


wow lucky you! what species?


----------



## mike taylor

Got it! A language spoken buy a ordinary person.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Last time I took inventory, I have 15 species and 110 (another big word - ) chelonians.


May wife and I come visit?? 

I'm serious.


----------



## Yvonne G

You know you're not funny when you have to start explaining yourself:

Nick said, "Hello"

Ken said, "What's happening, Nick?"

Nick said, "What do you mean?"

Hence my explanation - meant to be humorous, but I guess it fell pretty flat. Then trying to cover up my embarrassment by using big words. Crawling back under my rock now......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Last time I took inventory, I have 15 species and 110 (another big word - ) chelonians.


WOW 110! i wish i had that many!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, Steven...you're not all that far away. It's about a 2 and a half or three hour drive. I'd love to have you, but bear in mind, I don't cook. If we want to eat while you're here we have to go out.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wow lucky you! what species?


When you get old. You holding to a job. Make some money. Don't get yourself a girl friend (That cost lots money). 

Then you can have all the torts you want.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> You know you're not funny when you have to start explaining yourself:
> 
> Nick said, "Hello"
> 
> Ken said, "What's happening, Nick?"
> 
> Nick said, "What do you mean?"
> 
> Hence my explanation - meant to be humorous, but I guess it fell pretty flat. Then trying to cover up my embarrassment by using big words. Crawling back under my rock now......


I'm sorry i thought he was asking like what happened. i was like "what do you mean"?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Well, Steven...you're not all that far away. It's about a 2 and a half or three hour drive. I'd love to have you, but bear in mind, I don't cook. If we want to eat while you're here we have to go out.


We will be more than happy to take you out for accepting us.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> You know you're not funny when you have to start explaining yourself:
> 
> Nick said, "Hello"
> 
> Ken said, "What's happening, Nick?"
> 
> Nick said, "What do you mean?"
> 
> Hence my explanation - meant to be humorous, but I guess it fell pretty flat. Then trying to cover up my embarrassment by using big words. Crawling back under my rock now......


ill just leave if you guys don't think I'm funny


----------



## Yvonne G

I was pointing the "not funny"finger at myself, Nick.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> You know you're not funny when you have to start explaining yourself:
> 
> Nick said, "Hello"
> 
> Ken said, "What's happening, Nick?"
> 
> Nick said, "What do you mean?"
> 
> Hence my explanation - meant to be humorous, but I guess it fell pretty flat. Then trying to cover up my embarrassment by using big words. Crawling back under my rock now......





No......We are the one who scramble for dictionary or Google....


----------



## Yvonne G

...and where in the heck is Ken to back me up in this fight?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ill just leave if you guys don't think I'm funny



We LOVE to have you here in the forum with us Nick. I will make Cowboy promise not to invite you to his home. How's that?? Even he promised candy....


----------



## Yvonne G

I have to admit, I was worried at first, but now that I've gotten to know him, I really do enjoy Little Nicky's posts.

I'm still awaiting the new haircut picture.


----------



## bouaboua

+1 here....


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I like music in other languages even lol.


If you ever need songs in Arabic you know who to ask


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning everyone


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning everyone


Morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning Abdulla.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> I have to admit, I was worried at first, but now that I've gotten to know him, I really do enjoy Little Nicky's posts.
> 
> I'm still awaiting the new haircut picture.


i will post haircut pictures tomorrow(its really bad). what do you mean you where "worried"!


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> If you ever need songs in Arabic you know who to ask


I might be able to pick up a station in your part of the world at the moment... I'm getting my hair done.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

morning!


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> Meet Barb? (Wellington)


I didn't know that Wellington live there. I guess she understands what to do with the tortoise in cold weather


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The European space agency is going bonkers mad right now!!!


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The European space agency is going bonkers mad right now!!!


Why?


----------



## Abdulla6169

leigti said:


> Why?


I think they are having problems with the space probe landing on the comet.


----------



## leigti

It seems like it would be difficult to land on a comet.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

They are all excited with happiness.


----------



## Elohi

What is everyone up to?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

doing homework


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> doing homework


Very good. You should have a happy face, not a sad face.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Very good. You should have a happy face, not a sad face.


its a group project


----------



## bouaboua

So you will working with the group and you all will get a good grade and you will go to a great collage and you will have a great job then you can make lots money and you don't get a girl friend then you can buy a big house with a big yard then you can buy a lots of torts.

How's that sound??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> So you will working with the group and you all will get a good grade and you will go to a great collage and you will have a great job then you can make lots money and you don't get a girl friend then you can buy a big house with a big yard then you can buy a lots of torts.
> 
> How's that sound??


what do you mean hows the sound? but I'm want a girl friend !


----------



## tortdad

Hey nick. Yesterday you said "tomorrow" for the haircut pic. Make it happen mister!


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Hey nick. Yesterday you said "tomorrow" for the haircut pic. Make it happen mister!
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


you don't control me!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what do you mean hows the sound? but I'm want a girl friend !


Girl friend cost a whole lots of money to maintain. 

She will get jealous when you spend time to take care of your torts, she will say you spend more time to those torts then with her. She will tell you don't buy any more torts because she want you to buy her a new bag or shoes.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Girl friend cost a whole lots of money to maintain.
> 
> She will get jealous when you spend time to take care of your torts, she will say you spend more time to those torts then with her. She will tell you don't buy any more torts because she want you to buy her a new bag or shoes.


ok i guess no girl friend. tortoises are more Important anyway!


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you don't control me!


 I'm telling! Then I'm sending cowboy and his Candy van after you. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> I'm telling! Then I'm sending cowboy and his Candy van after you.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


oh god..... cowboy the creepy candy man!


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> I'm telling! Then I'm sending cowboy and his Candy van after you.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Run......Nick! ! !RUN.....

Or you can call the cop!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Run......Nick! ! !RUN.....
> 
> Or you can call the cop!!


i dont trust the cops dude


----------



## bouaboua

You alright Nick. 

I think you are very likable. You must have some girl are having crush on you at your school. Right? How did you do last valentine's day？


----------



## tortdad

0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i dont trust the cops dude


I was going to suggest you call your Mom and Dad like you did last time. but I think you will be more manly of that so I say to call the cop. 

I guess I was wrong.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## bouaboua

Nice hair cut Nick! ! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Nice hair cut Nick! ! ! !


i hate all you people!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate all you people!


Sorry Nice.....Please forgiving this old people. 

My eye sight must be getting worse. I need to make an appointment to check my eyes again. Sorry.......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Sorry Nice.....Please forgiving this old people.
> 
> My eye sight must be getting worse. I need to make an appointment to check my eyes again. Sorry.......


 you evil old man!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you evil old man!


You know what?? My wife told me the same. but she only calls me the "Old man".


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

this is what i think you look like boua


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you evil old man!


Someone call me?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Someone call me?


lol not you!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i spend hours on my computer talking to old men.....


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> this is what i think you look like boua
> 
> View attachment 104356


Ohhhhhh...

I'm 10 X worse than that. I don't what to show you. Other wise you would need to keep your lights on when you go to sleep tonight.


----------



## bouaboua

That only means you are somewhat mature.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

show me!


----------



## bouaboua

You Sure????

I'm sorry! ! ! ! ! 

This is me.......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

oh god..... you get reported for posting something like that!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

(i didn't report you)


----------



## bouaboua

Keep your lights on tonight Nick.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

im not scared of anything!


----------



## leigti

bouaboua said:


> You Sure????
> 
> I'm sorry! ! ! ! !
> 
> This is me.......
> 
> View attachment 104368


That is just scary, I will not sleep tonight now thank you. :-(


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

good music


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's 40° warmer in the house than outside and it feels so frigin hot in here!


----------



## Elohi

My new hair.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

does anyone listen to my amazing music i post? tonight is the first night my rabbits are staying outside in there new night box.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

First off :
Monica, I thought you were putting like purple highlights in your hair, not getting it cut? I'm no judge of women's hair styles so I just hope you like it.
Nick, as for the music you post, I tend not to for one very simple reason, I'm on a satellite Internet out here in the boonies and as a result, I have a limited baud rate for downloads and usage in any 24 hr. period. When I exceed that narrow band, my lag becomes amazingly slow. I usually don't watch any of the videos folks post either for the same reason. This is the only Internet other than dial up that I have available to me. This is why my drop box photo album has yet to be finished as well. So I'm sorry, no I haven't. Other than that, I would.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

its all good man!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nick, I've a challenge for you. It's easy, and gets easier as time goes by. 
For the month of November shoot for and succeed in having lights out, in bed, trying to sleep, Sunday-Thursday nights. Heck the months half over. What say you? Are you up for the challenge?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nick, I've a challenge for you. It's easy, and gets easier as time goes by.
> For the month of November shoot for and succeed in having lights out, in bed, trying to sleep, Sunday-Thursday nights. Heck the months half over. What say you? Are you up for the challenge?


why would i do that?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

To prove to yourself that you control your life, even the things you don't like in it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> To prove to yourself that you control your life, even the things you don't like in it.


thanks for the advice dude, but i got netflix to watch!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It was a challenge, not advice. 
Did you know that us earth bond carbon based bipeds landed a prob on an astroid today?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It was a challenge, not advice.
> Did you know that us earth bond carbon based bipeds landed a prob on an astroid today?


yee that was pretty cool


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's way cool. I saw some comedian that pointed out since it bounced, we actually landed two times.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

im bored


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Why do you think it's cool we put a probe on an asteroid?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Why do you think it's cool we put a probe on an asteroid?


its never been done before and it shows that the human race can accomplish amazing tasks.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Being able to fly from here to San Jose in less than a few hours proves us humans are capable of amazing things. Sitting in a chair as if I'm just lounging, while really, I'm traveling in the clouds. 
I'm looking forward to the drill sample analyzing and results that come from that. Who knows? This could be a chunk of another planet, from a different solar system that got slammed by a larger astroid and was sent on its journey billions of years ago! I can't wait, but still I must.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Look what we've got right now ;


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

There's some folks that have been without power since this morning. Cold night ahead for them.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> There's some folks that have been without power since this morning. Cold night ahead for them.


that sucks


----------



## leigti

Burrer! Ihear you Cowboy!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Burrer! Ihear you Cowboy!
> View attachment 104385


You guys had a lot of folks lose power this morning from down trees too, right?


----------



## leigti

No, there hasn't been much going on here except cold. It is supposed to snow the next two days though. We'll see. unfortunately I am supposed to fly out of Walla Walla on Friday morning but I don't think that's going to happen. So my coworker and I have to drive to Seattle tomorrow night after work. Then we fly to Chicago. That sucks.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

To cold for me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

From cold and home to COLD. Lucky. How long you gotta be there?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 104386
> 
> To cold for me.


Too!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Too!


don't tell me how to grammar!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> don't tell me how to grammar!


----------



## leigti

I'll try this again,


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> I'll try this again,


Waiting…


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Waiting…


That was it,   . Sorry to keep you waiting.hey maybe you can answer my question everybody else is being a smart$$. What is this?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That is a slug.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A mollusk that doesn't grow a shell. Is that what you mean?


----------



## leigti

Thank you. Then into the box turtle enclosure he goes


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup. Obviously they don't have the calcium a snail would have. Basically though, the same animal. One foot, eyes on stalks, superfine scraping teeth…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nick, I leave you with this heavy concept : there is no such thing as try. You either do or you don't. Good night folks.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

why you no keep it as a pet and name it tyrone?


----------



## leigti

Good night cowboy.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nick, I leave you with this heavy concept : there is no such thing as try. You either do or you don't. Good night folks.


wait what?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why you no keep it as a pet and name it tyrone?


I have enough pets. My box turtle will enjoy him.he will not die in vain. good night everybody.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Think about. Do an experiment. You either “do" or you “don't" pick up a book. You cannot “try" to pick up a book. This applies to all usage of the word. “They tried to stay warm" umm excuse me? Did they or didn't they keep warm. Do or don't. Get it?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Think about. Do an experiment. You either “do" or you “don't" pick up a book. You cannot “try" to pick up a book. This applies to all usage of the word. “They tried to stay warm" umm excuse me? Did they or didn't they keep warm. Do or don't. Get it?


i truly have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## leigti

All or none, yes or no, black or white. do you or don't.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Look what we've got right now ;
> View attachment 104383


It's sleeting in Corvallis right now....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why you no keep it as a pet and name it tyrone?




Because slugs are disgusting, and good food for turtles....Well, I'm going to try bed again...Night all


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Thursday


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Thursday


Happy Thursday Noel  The weekend has started!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning. Gonna see what it's like out there now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning. Gonna see what it's like out there now.


Morning!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm up too early.


----------



## tortadise

Cold outside but the jungle is still blooming In the "greenhouse"


----------



## tortdad

tortadise said:


> Cold outside but the jungle is still blooming In the "greenhouse"
> View attachment 104404


Beautiful 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

maggie3fan said:


> It's sleeting in Corvallis right now....


Boooooo


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i truly have no idea what you are talking about.


Wax on wax off


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i truly have no idea what you are talking about.


And it's totally tomorrow so it's time to pony up with the hair cut pics. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning!


Good afternoon sir 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

I pick up 3 yearling 3 toes boxies tomorrow afternoon and need some help naming them. I'm trying to decide if I want to continue with comic book charters or keep the comic book names for the tortoises and go Disney for the turtles like Huey, duey, and louy. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Happy Thursday Noel  The weekend has started!!!!


Yay! Morning


----------



## AZtortMom

my view


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm up too early.


Got any plans today? Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So far all I need do is work out some electric issue in the new tort house and some basic cleanup around the property. This all depends on if the weather doesn't go too bad. Currently we've got a 2.1°c gentle rain falling. We'll see what happens throughout the day.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> I pick up 3 yearling 3 toes boxies tomorrow afternoon and need some help naming them. I'm trying to decide if I want to continue with comic book charters or keep the comic book names for the tortoises and go Disney for the turtles like Huey, duey, and louy.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)



Real movie or TV trios...Manny Moe and Jack... (are they real?)
Larry, Curly and Moe
Pete, Link and Julie...(that one is kind of obscure, anybody know?)
Dusty, Lucky Day and Ned...(anybody?)


I think that would be fun...mostly because most are duos...


----------



## tortdad

maggie3fan said:


> Real movie or TV trios...Manny Moe and Jack... (are they real?)
> Larry, Curly and Moe
> Pete, Link and Julie...(that one is kind of obscure, anybody know?)
> I think that would be fun...mostly because most are duos...


Who are Pete link and Julie? 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> Who are Pete link and Julie?
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Let's wait a bit and see if anybody knows...There's also, Dusty, Lucky Day and Ned....
and all of them were on TV


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Larry, Curly and Moe is my vote. 
Didn't Link of a ship boat named, “Lookfar"?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

No,
I've been up too long...I was setting up a new habitat and this is what I came up with...
Chico, Harpo, and Groucho
Althos, Porithos. Aramis
Robin, Maurice and Barry
Fatso, Stinky and Stretch
And just maybe..The Good, The Bad and The Ugly....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I kinda like Fatso Stinky and Stretch. Do you know who they are?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sabrina, Jill, and Kelly or
Sabrina, Kelly, and Kris or
Sabrina, Kelly and Tiffany or
Kelly, Kris and Tiffany or
Kelly, Kris and Julie
That covers 1976-1981


----------



## Elohi

Good morning everyone


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sabrina, Jill, and Kelly or
> Sabrina, Kelly, and Kris or
> Sabrina, Kelly and Tiffany or
> Kelly, Kris and Tiffany or
> Kelly, Kris and Julie
> That covers 1976-1981


(Jiggle Television at its best!!!)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Good morning everyone


Morning!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning


----------



## Elohi

I'd remind Nick to post a haircut picture but he's at school.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sabrina, Jill, and Kelly or
> Sabrina, Kelly, and Kris or
> Sabrina, Kelly and Tiffany or
> Kelly, Kris and Tiffany or
> Kelly, Kris and Julie
> That covers 1976-1981




Might have know with you it would be bimbos with big chests...


Charlie's Angels


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> I pick up 3 yearling 3 toes boxies tomorrow afternoon and need some help naming them. I'm trying to decide if I want to continue with comic book charters or keep the comic book names for the tortoises and go Disney for the turtles like Huey, duey, and louy.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)



Aren't you sorry you asked???


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Real movie or TV trios...
> 
> Pete, Link and Julie...(that one is kind of obscure, anybody know?)
> 
> 
> 
> .




The Mod Squad????


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> Might have know with you it would be bimbos with big chests...
> 
> 
> Charlie's Angels


Hey! They had guns too! Yup, they had, “guns".


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> The Mod Squad????




The Mod Squad. We have a winner folks!


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I pick up 3 yearling 3 toes boxies tomorrow afternoon and need some help naming them. I'm trying to decide if I want to continue with comic book charters or keep the comic book names for the tortoises and go Disney for the turtles like Huey, duey, and louy.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


I don't read comics and I'm not the biggest Disney fan.... So I thought of these 3 names:
Layla (night in Arabic)
Thuraya (chandellier in Arabic) 
Qamar (moon in Arabic)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fine!
Princess/Betty
Bud/James 
Kitten/Kathy

Better? Or

Cissy
Buffy
Jody


----------



## Yvonne G

Uno, Dos and Tres! These are unisex names.


----------



## tortdad

My favorite is the good, the bad and the ugly but the wife overruled that on the spot. She likes the idea of picking villain names so she picked Bane, Loki, and lex Luther. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I kinda like Fatso Stinky and Stretch. Do you know who they are?



Seems to me these names remind me of white sheets. Does this clue help anyone?


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I don't read comics and I'm not the biggest Disney fan.... So I thought of these 3 names:
> Layla (night in Arabic)
> Thuraya (chandellier in Arabic)
> Qamar (moon in Arabic)


Or boy names:
Amir (prince) 
Aladdin 
I can't think of any more. Oh well


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Abdulla6169

This tent is great, and the weather is just perfect:


----------



## bouaboua

Holy Torts! ! ! ! !

Where is this? Abdulla? Your house? So nice! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Our weather is far from “perfect" :


----------



## bouaboua

LaLaLaLaLaLaLaLaLaLaLa!!!!!

We are going! We are going! We are going! We are going! We are going! We are going! ! ! ! ! ! 

This Saturday, This Saturday!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Holy Torts! ! ! ! !
> 
> Where is this? Abdulla? Your house? So nice! ! ! !


My cousin's place.


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> This tent is great, and the weather is just perfect:
> View attachment 104416
> 
> View attachment 104415
> 
> View attachment 104417



Cool tent 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Cool tent
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Thanks


----------



## bouaboua

We got some rain last night just a little bit to wet the ground. 

Ken: Please send more this way. Please....


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> LaLaLaLaLaLaLaLaLaLaLa!!!!!
> 
> We are going! We are going! We are going! We are going! We are going! We are going! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> This Saturday, This Saturday!!


Where are you going? Where are you going? Where are you going? I hope you coming to the UAE


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> My cousin's place.
> View attachment 104433



That is a HOLY TORTS for sure! ! ! !!


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Where are you going? Where are you going? Where are you going? I hope you coming to the UAE


To visit a place with my wife to see a lots "chelonian". This is a "BIG" word I learn yesterday.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 104414



For cripes sake, Nick! Did you actually PAY for that to be done? It doesn't look much different from the 'before' hair.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I know where Steven is go-ing! I know where Steven is go-ing! Nan-er nan-er nan-er!


----------



## Yvonne G

LaLaLaLaLaLaLaLaLaLaLaLa!!!

I'm having company this Saturday!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow! I'm good!


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> LaLaLaLaLaLaLaLaLaLaLaLa!!!
> 
> I'm having company this Saturday!!!



Don't forget you promised a large home cooked meal! 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Elohi

Steven are you going to Yvonne's?


----------



## bouaboua

No....I will buy! ! ! ! !


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow! I'm good!


You like to tag along Ken??


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Steven are you going to Yvonne's?


Yep! ! ! ! !


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Yep! ! ! ! !


That's awesome!!!!! Very cool! I love meeting TFO'rs. Have y'all met before?


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Don't forget you promised a large home cooked meal!
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)




Yeah...right!


----------



## Elohi

Y'all are going to take pictures right?!?!


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> That's awesome!!!!! Very cool! I love meeting TFO'rs. Have y'all met before?


Nope! ! !!

I'm about 2.5 hours away from her. When I told my wife Yvonne are taking care over 110 torts by herself, my wife wants to go and learn something from her. So I'm tagging along as a "driver"......Of cause....I will not miss for the world.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah...right!


So you just never cook or what? 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Nope! ! !!
> 
> I'm about 2.5 hours away from her. When I told my wife Yvonne are taking care over 110 torts by herself, my wife want to go and learn something from her. So I'm tagging along as a "driver"......Of cause....I will not miss for the world.



Fantastic! And Yvonne, you're superwoman!


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Y'all are going to take pictures right?!?!


That will be after Yvonne, If she allow us. You know: I need to respect the privacy of her! ! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> You like to tag along Ken??


Of course I would like to! But then the trip would be much longer than 2.5 hrs.


----------



## bouaboua

Still 2.5 hrs for me. A bit longer for you. Sorry Sir! Let's see what can we do to schedule a meet sometime...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Every couple years or so, Karen and I drive to my sisters joys for vacation down in Auburn, ca. Still not close, but not far either.


----------



## Elohi

I drove 5 1/2 hrs to Doc's place for the Russians and little lady october's egg. Well worth every mile. He's a cool dude, his wife was super sweet, and his animals are awesome. My girls had a blast!

It made for a really long day and we weren't able to stay as long as we'd have liked to.


----------



## Abdulla6169

http://m.thenational.ae/uae/noted-cultural-figure-mohammed-khalaf-al-mazrouei-dies-in-car-accident
He was a very great man. He was always kind, loving, compassionate. His kindness was felt by all, both far and near. He had a heart of pure gold. May God have mercy on his soul.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> So you just never cook or what?
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)



I have a very good association with the frozen food aisle in my grocery store...that and canned goods and the occasional fast food, are my staples.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> I have a very good association with the frozen food aisle in my grocery store...that and canned goods and the occasional fast food, are my staples.



Boooo I love fresh homemade foods. Both my wife and I are good cooks. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Yvonne G

Sorry to hear that, Abdulla.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Every couple years or so, Karen and I drive to my sisters joys for vacation down in Auburn, ca. Still not close, but not far either.


Let me see if I can wipe something up for you and your wife and maybe Maggie also all come down to CA or we go up to OR to meet one day.


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> http://m.thenational.ae/uae/noted-cultural-figure-mohammed-khalaf-al-mazrouei-dies-in-car-accident
> He was a very great man. He was always kind, loving, compassionate. His kindness was felt by all, both far and near. He had a heart of pure gold. May God have mercy on his soul.


I'm sorry for that Abdulla! Looks like he is well liked.


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> Boooo I love fresh homemade foods. Both my wife and I are good cooks.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


My wife and I also like to cook. I also consider ourselves good.


----------



## tortdad

bouaboua said:


> My wife and I also like to cook. I also consider ourselves good.


Then You guys should cook her a meal


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Yvonne G

We'll save that for when I go to THEIR house for a visit!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it's raining...it's pouring...the old man must be snoring someplace in the world, so it's time for me to sign off and go gather up some firewood. Talk to you all later today after my lunch and nap.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Let me see if I can wipe something up for you and your wife and maybe Maggie also all come down to CA or we go up to OR to meet one day.


Still entertaining the idea of a TFO weekend bash here at the ranch. I'm thinking it would be somewhat easier on the neighbors than the weekend Bullriding bashes we've hosted here. I said somewhat, not completely. Lol.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> We'll save that for when I go to THEIR house for a visit!


That is the right idea.......Which I will be honored to do.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Still entertaining the idea of a TFO weekend bash here at the ranch. I'm thinking it would be somewhat easier on the neighbors than the weekend Bullriding bashes we've hosted here. I said somewhat, not completely. Lol.


Do it Ken! ! ! ! Let's get Monica and Mike from TX also. We will just have some laughter, nothing like bashes.......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> For cripes sake, Nick! Did you actually PAY for that to be done? It doesn't look much different from the 'before' hair.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Do it Ken! ! ! ! Let's get Monica and Mike from TX also. We will just have some laughter, noting like bashes.......


The bashes is just the fun party side of the get-together. Good fire in the pit, good food in the gut, good company…


----------



## bouaboua

School is out already? Or just recess?


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 104414


Thats a hair don't not a hair do! Haha


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The bashes is just the fun party side of the get-together. Good fire in the pit, good food in the gut, good company…


Sounds Good. Figure a time frame, them PM all of us.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The bashes is just the fun party side of the get-together. Good fire in the pit, good food in the gut, good company…


Which major airport are close to you Ken??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

PM nothing! It'll be a regular announcement type deal. Think of the fun. Folks could bring their tortoises and balloons and we could turn them all loose for fun and grazing!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Which major airport are close to you Ken??


PDX. Less than 1 hour and straight down the highway kinda. It's easy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> PDX. Less than 1 hour and straight down the highway kinda. It's easy.


Thank you Ken.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 104458
> 
> View attachment 104459


Great idea.....Save yourself get down to your hands and knees to finger him out.....Hahahaha! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's lots of fun to see how far they go when left on their own to just walk and graze. Best part is we don't treat our pastures with anything so there are plenty of tortoise friendly weeds and a 5 seed pasture grass mix. Makes for some good munching.


----------



## Hermes

This is funny, my tortoise was trying to eat a blade of grass and it stuck to his nose.


----------



## Elohi

LOLthats cute! What is all that on the shell? Paint?


----------



## Hermes

It's nail polish. He got painted before I took over his care.


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> I like that kind of music . I wish my math teacher was in a metal band would have paid more attention . I was a drummer in a band as a kid . Then I had kids and stopped but I have my drums still . Don't play them much anymore but my sons do .


 Holy cow has everyone been talking a lot last afternoon/night since I left!
So heres a reply from a million pages ago... 247 or something posts lol
It didn't necessarily make me pay any more attention or anything, but I did try harder to at least make it look like I was trying... yeah I spent time and effort to make it look like I did my math homework when I could have just done the darn work! ... yeah not one of my best logics but that's ok. We're in touch on facebook now, I mention her now and then and stuff (the high school kids now still know her as the "cool teacher in the band" even though the band has now broken up) I've seen them locally live when I was still in high school and that was greatly exciting 
I'm not musical, if anything i'd be able to play drums over a wind instrument but I have this problem with tempo, where I speed up no matter what, I guess not bad on your own but with a bad: not good! lol


----------



## smarch

Good afternoon all! I've been avoiding the site at night due to the I have to read 3 chapters of 1 book and about 75% of another novel and write a 4 page paper and a 2-3 page paper.. by Monday... and did I mention i'm going away for the weekend!? 
Unfortunately sleep isn't optional so I lose 8 hours each night!


----------



## smarch

Day 3 of tattoo: no longer smell like a baby's butt, it got to the scabby phase last night so now I get to use "unscented" lotion. Honestly this being the second time i'm going through the process I got to say the getting it done and aftercare, although thought of as the "painful and annoying" parts are the best parts, because (ok pain doesn't bother me much) it doesn't actually hurt "annoying" may be the best word, and when healing its something to take care of, to tend to, its a reminder you have it, plus I've mentioned before that I enjoy wound care so much I should be a nurse! Even as a klutz I could keep patching wounds forever, its soothing. 
You may now think of me as crazy as you wish


----------



## phebe121

Bag balm works better then lotin


----------



## phebe121

And its a antiseptic


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## smarch

phebe121 said:


> Bag balm works better then lotin


 


phebe121 said:


> And its a antiseptic


 Oh really? didn't know that, how is it for not drawing out color though? That seems to be the alarm with any product. We have some in the house but its the stuff my mum was using on the cats butt when he was licking it so i'm hoping she didn't double dip her hand after using it but don't really want to risk that 
I've been doing the same regimen as my first tattoo but that was on my hip unexposed and smaller with less shading so this ones been a little more noticeable in care.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

No one said hi to me


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> No one said hi to me


 I missed that! Hello, how was school?


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey



Hey (or hay) is for horses! (That's something us OLD FOLKS used to say all the time)


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Hey (or hay) is for horses! (That's something us OLD FOLKS used to say all the time)


 My parents would tell me that ALL THE TIME!! I forgot about it though, that would probably be a good comeback now since people my age probably don't know it practically at all


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey



Hay is for horses and sometimes cows. Pigs don't eat it because they don't know how. 

Hay is for horses and pigs eat grass now pucker up and kiss my......tush. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Yvonne G

So what happened to the object of all this humor? His new haircut must be pinching his brain.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Hay is for horses and sometimes cows. Pigs don't eat it because they don't know how.
> 
> Hay is for horses and pigs eat grass now pucker up and kiss my......tush.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 my dad can chime in on this from something I heard all childhood "pigs do know how to eat hay, in fact they do eat it" ... mr farmer ruins the fun


----------



## puffy137

In England the answer to Hey used to be, 'Straw is cheaper '


----------



## Jacqui

puff 137 said:


> In England the answer to Hey used to be, 'Straw is cheaper '



We say that here, too.


----------



## Jacqui

I am going out for Mexican tonight with a sweet older gentleman.



Jeff is getting to spend his sleeper hours here at the house!! He's bringing me a bunch of little shelled gifts and then taking me out for supper and spending the night, am I lucky or what??


----------



## puffy137

Oh read that too quickly , thought you were going out with a Mexican , ( sounds fun)


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> So what happened to the object of all this humor? His new haircut must be pinching his brain.


That is a quick nap you took Yvonne. 

We just finish our lunch and it is my turn for nap................99!!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I am going out for Mexican tonight with a sweet older gentleman.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff is getting to spend his sleeper hours here at the house!! He's bringing me a bunch of little shelled gifts and then taking me out for supper and spending the night, am I lucky or what??




Bundle up Right??? But in the arm of that older gentlemen, you will not mind the chill......


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Bundle up Right??? But in the arm of that older gentlemen, you will not mind the chill......



The poor guy is spending the night and I have to get up every two hours to go outside and turn back on the kitten heating pad, so I won't be minding the cold so much knowing I have my own version of a heating pad waiting for me in the bed.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Day 3 of tattoo: no longer smell like a baby's butt, it got to the scabby phase last night



It was because of this phase that my daughter named my turtle tattoo, "Crusty".


----------



## Yvonne G

Everyone else just skimmed right past the " bunch of little shelled gifts..." comment, but not old eagle eye! What're ya gettin?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Everyone else just skimmed right past the " bunch of little shelled gifts..." comment, but not old eagle eye! What're ya gettin?


Yeah Jacqui. Cough it up.....what you getting this time?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Everyone else just skimmed right past the " bunch of little shelled gifts..." comment, but not old eagle eye! What're ya gettin?



 Hatchlings!! Two from Kelly (an emys and a leopard.. complete with splits of course) and some various box turtle hatchlings from another member from CA. It seemed there was some evil in the air not allowing Jeff to get home with them.  He would get a load going by the house and then something would happen and he had to fill in for this person or that. They have been weeks in the getting here and all over a lot of the country. Now I can finally breath easy, they are about an hour out. Jeff has been having so much fun with his passengers, but I am sure he will be relieved once I take possession.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Hatchlings!! Two from Kelly (an emys and a leopard.. complete with splits of course) and some various box turtle hatchlings from another member from CA. It seemed there was some evil in the air not allowing Jeff to get home with them.  He would get a load going by the house and then something would happen and he had to fill in for this person or that. They have been weeks in the getting here and all over a lot of the country. Now I can finally breath easy, they are about an hour out. Jeff has been having so much fun with his passengers, but I am sure he will be relieved once I take possession.


Pictures Please................

We are demanding for lots picture of those cuties........Hatchling must be cute!


----------



## Jacqui

I'll try, but you know me and taking pictures.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Everyone else just skimmed right past the " bunch of little shelled gifts..." comment, but not old eagle eye! What're ya gettin?



I can never get anything past you can I? lol


----------



## Jacqui

Uggh just looked and tomorrow night it's suppose to be 8 degrees. Was too scared to see if we are having wind with that cold.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> Uggh just looked and tomorrow night it's suppose to be 8 degrees. Was too scared to see if we are having wind with that cold.



I just doubled checked and it's to be 6 and in the wee hours of tomorrow morning... good thing that human heater arrived!


----------



## mike taylor

Who is this sweet older man staying the night for gods sakes? Jeff will be mad as hell!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> It was because of this phase that my daughter named my turtle tattoo, "Crusty".


It's so hard not to pick at it, being right on my wrist and all, the purple ribbon is super scabby but the white isn't at all. It's surprisingly not itchy yet.
When I got my butterfly tattoo it was the day before my grandpa passed away 3 years ago, I didn't tell my parents when I got it since I didn't think they'd like it (and I had genuine guilt that my grandpa must have known I got a tattoo and it must have killed him), needless to say it was a secret for around 6 months, and my sister knew and he became "Mark" because I referred to him as my "trademark"


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Great idea.....Save yourself get down to your hands and knees to finger him out.....Hahahaha! ! ! !


(not the best choice of words)


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> (not the best choice of words)


I would have to agree.


----------



## bouaboua

i hate you all old people


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> i hate you all old people


thats kinda rude....


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I would have to agree.



I was going to let that one go, hahahahahahahahaha 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> I was going to let that one go, hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)



Okay! Have little fun on me. Thanks. 

Nick, you are too young for this...so look away.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Okay! Have little fun on me. Thanks.
> 
> Nick, you are too young for this...so look away.


what do you mean to young!?


----------



## dmmj

You know you are old, when you realize the karate kid is 53


----------



## puffy137

It dawned on me yesterday that I must be getting old , cos I was walking round with 2 pairs of glasses on my head


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

puff 137 said:


> It dawned on me yesterday that I must be getting old , cos I was walking round with 2 pairs of glasses on my head


We've missed you puff 137. Good to read you back. 
I've been watching USC football. Done now, but gonna spend some time with my honey. ; )


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puff 137 said:


> It dawned on me yesterday that I must be getting old , cos I was walking round with 2 pairs of glasses on my head


#oldpeopleproblems


----------



## Abdulla6169

puff 137 said:


> It dawned on me yesterday that I must be getting old , cos I was walking round with 2 pairs of glasses on my head


Puff, you're not that old  I'm going to the optician this Saturday... Recently, my eyesight has been so good. I can't read anything that's far away.


----------



## puffy137

Oh lord , I have an appointment on Sunday to have surgery on my left eye for a cataract. The right one was done a year ago. I've always been shortsighted, struggled with contacts for years, but now no glasses at all , yipppeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## puffy137

A few years ago I was in Las Vegas( not my idea obviously ) & I needed some contacts, It was impossible to buy them 'over the counter ' so I had to see an eye doctor, I was going round with only one contact in place so I told the doc. 'People will think I'm winking ' He replied 'Well you're in the right town for that !!'


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

puff 137 said:


> A few years ago I was in Las Vegas( not my idea obviously ) & I needed some contacts, It was impossible to buy them 'over the counter ' so I had to see an eye doctor, I was going round with only one contact in place so I told the doc. 'People will think I'm winking ' He replied 'Well you're in the right town for that !!'


That's pretty funny in a bad sorta way.


----------



## puffy137

Exactly!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puff i don't know you that well. what species do you own?


----------



## puffy137

All are greeks . 25 all told. They live very happily together . All outdoors in a very hot climate, But now winter is here they are mostly tucked up in their houses with only a few hardy males showing for grub around 11 am & of course the babies that never sleep.(brumate )


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Puff, let me introduce you to Nick. Nick, Puff,(I don't know your given name).


----------



## puffy137

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We've missed you puff 137. Good to read you back.
> I've been watching USC football. Done now, but gonna spend some time with my honey. ; )


 Oh you blokes with your football!!! I'm off to spend my usual hour with the best thing on US TV , RACHEL MADDOW , YAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puffy137

Thanks Ken , hello Nick,


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tonight, I am very tired. I stayed up late, posting with Nick here in chat, stayed up until about 12:00am. I'm in the Pacific Northwest of the states, and our weather forecasters were all telling us we needed to prepare for snow and ice this morning. I woke at 4:30 am to make sure my wife was prepared for her drive to work. 
Well we had no snow or ice, just steady, cold rain. Do now, I am very tired. This is our weather tonight and tomorrow ;


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puff 137 said:


> Thanks Ken , hello Nick,


sup


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

puff 137 said:


> RACHEL MADDOW


Who?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes, that shows 23°f for Friday night. Yay me!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey mike! Want to take a road trip, just for the “she'll" of it?
http://www.baltimoremagazine.net/2014/11/12/the-greene-turtle-and-heavy-seas-launch-new-beer


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey mike! Want to take a road trip, just for the “she'll" of it?
> http://www.baltimoremagazine.net/2014/11/12/the-greene-turtle-and-heavy-seas-launch-new-beer


thats not tortoise forums appropriate!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

puff 137 said:


> Thanks Ken , hello Nick,


What channel is Rachel Maddow on? Can I have the channel name and number?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Other than this guy being a thief, this is funny. 

http://fox59.com/2014/11/13/man-steal-chainsaw-stuffs-it-down-his-pants/


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Other than this guy being a thief, this is funny.
> 
> http://fox59.com/2014/11/13/man-steal-chainsaw-stuffs-it-down-his-pants/


stuffs a chainsaw downs his pants....


----------



## dmmj

When you are stressed eat ice creams, chocolates or sweets. Why? Because stressed spelled backwards is desserts


----------



## dmmj

my motto: That which doesn't kill me.......
SHOULD RUN


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> What channel is Rachel Maddow on? Can I have the channel name and number?


Abdulla she's on 400 OSN at 9 am my time every morning, Orbit News Channel. tomorrow in place of her show there will be an indepth report from Kobani by Richard Engel, who was inside that town , interviewing the Kurdish fighters ( including women). The show is repeated in the evenings & one even earlier in the mornings about 5 am. Its a channel completely for politics, mostly American , but since they are the world's most powerful country we need to know whats going on.


----------



## puffy137

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tonight, I am very tired. I stayed up late, posting with Nick here in chat, stayed up until about 12:00am. I'm in the Pacific Northwest of the states, and our weather forecasters were all telling us we needed to prepare for snow and ice this morning. I woke at 4:30 am to make sure my wife was prepared for her drive to work.
> Well we had no snow or ice, just steady, cold rain. Do now, I am very tired. This is our weather tonight and tomorrow ;
> View attachment 104576


There is a Silverton in Devon England too, wonder if yours is named after ours!!


----------



## puffy137

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Who?


Surely you don't rely on Fox & fools ??? oh my!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning tort family Happy Friday! Be safe today


----------



## tortdad

We had our first freeze last night.... Brrrrr


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## smarch

Good morning everyone  We had our first snow fall last night, better last night than this evening while I drive out to Boston, I mean no this didn't effect the roads at all but I swear people forget what snow is!


----------



## smarch

^^^ Minus the snow look at that yard! Its not even all of it, if this was my own home not my parents I have the perfect room for a sulcata, minus the snow but i'd build a tortoise shed/barn thing big enough for all to envy


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning tort family Happy Friday! Be safe today


Morning Noel!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Good morning everyone  We had our first snow fall last night, better last night than this evening while I drive out to Boston, I mean no this didn't effect the roads at all but I swear people forget what snow is!


Morning


----------



## mike taylor

Morning its cold outside!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning


 And the city I work in had no snow!  theyre missing out! 
Hows your Friday been? better than last one I hope


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Noel!


Morning *raises Monster as a morning toast*


----------



## smarch

Don't mind any excitement or illogical behavior today: I believe I've already said it a million times and will probably say it a million more times (so I apologize ahead of time for that) but I am driving out to Boston tonight to meet my best friends runner buddy who lives in Georgia and came up just for the Spartan Race (its a pretty beast obstacle course race and is quite an accomplishment to finish one) in Fenway Park (Red Sox) IN Fenway!! I will be ON Fenway! That's even cooler since I've been there I've seen the Sox play multiple times there!! (Once in band I marched Nationals in Baltimore Ravens Stadium, pretty epic minus the fact that that I had no previous connection to the team or stadium).

My friend has a runner buddy, we're both part of a group called IRun4, where people from all over the country are matched together: someone who can run with someone who physically can't due to any disability. My best Friend had Chiari Malformation (the bottom part of her brain: Cerebellum, is falling through the Foramen Magnum and putting pressure on her spinal cord effecting all sorts of autonomic nervous system functions. Or in her words "Chiari: where my butt tries to eat my brain") as well as EDS (she's very hyper-mobile, basically very flexible and stretchy) and POTS (basically her heart rate is out of whack and if she goes from laying down to standing too fast she basically will most likely black out to the floor again) so she has a runner buddy who races and dedicates runs in her honor, and even sends medals and all that. I was to be matched with a buddy but in waiting my uncle went through a series of medical issues where we thought he wasn't going to make it, but in the end after losing his leg the infection stopped, so I ended up asking him I he wanted to be my buddy, so now I dedicate all my races to him. Funny thing is he lives in Georgia too (just like my friends runner buddy!) So ya know if you run or know someone who cant check it out: google brings you right to them  Great motivation for runners and it makes the buddies of all ages happy 

Needless to say I'm excited about this all!! And that rant was keeping me from bouncing off the walls here at work and from just typing in a whole lot of random capitalized letter to you all


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

puff 137 said:


> There is a Silverton in Devon England too, wonder if yours is named after ours!!




http://www.silverton.or.us/gallery.aspx


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Puff, let me introduce you to Nick. Nick, Puff,(I don't know your given name).



Way back on Puff's introduction thread, or there abouts, she asked us to call her "Puff."


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Way back on Puff's introduction thread, or there abouts, she asked us to call her "Puff."


I fixed a mistake for you.... Can you fix it in your OP?


----------



## Yvonne G

Good Morning, all!!

I Was watching the weather on the news last night and they showed a map with the whole US covered in blue (which signified COLD/SNOW) and the west coast from the mountains to the ocean not covered in blue.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> I fixed a mistake for you.... Can you fix it in your OP?


That's what I was thinking, Abdulla.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Good Morning, all!!
> 
> I Was watching the weather on the news last night and they showed a map with the whole US covered in blue (which signified COLD/SNOW) and the west coast from the mountains to the ocean not covered in blue.


Morning Yvonne!


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> I fixed a mistake for you.... Can you fix it in your OP?




Thanks!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome Yvonne


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We just continue to be cold. Or at least what passes for cold in theses parts. Spots of ice covering sections of roadway and the like.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> You're welcome Yvonne


----------



## Abdulla6169

Thank you friend!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I found this to be very interesting. Helps support my belief that we are what we think...

http://www.nature.com/news/depression-a-change-of-mind-1.16325


----------



## Jacqui

It's up to 16 degrees here!  By the time I have gone back and read all the new posts in this thread, my fingers are now too cold to type.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sounds personal. Lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Elohi
Hey Monica,
Have you seen this?
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...ional+Geographic+News+-+Main)&partner=skygrid


----------



## mike taylor

The link isn't working Ken .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And now it's gone? Must have had mod. help.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll get back to it in a minute, trying to figure out what broke it. Thanks Mike.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I found this to be very interesting. Helps support my belief that we are what we think...
> 
> http://www.nature.com/news/depression-a-change-of-mind-1.16325


Ken, I'm one of those people who firmly believes that God will give us what we believe he will give us.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I found this to be very interesting. Helps support my belief that we are what we think...
> 
> http://www.nature.com/news/depression-a-change-of-mind-1.16325


 I agree, but also am someone who lives through depression and anxiety on small dose of medication alone, I tried all the therapy things and just never liked anyone or going in to talk, I do a few times after severely awful times, like after my awful breakup in April, but a lot after is figuring it out for myself, with depression its true, in high school a friend told me to look in the mirror every day and out loud say "i'm going to have a good day today" it did help. anxiety however is the main reason I'm on the medication. You cannot will away anxiety it just doesn't work that way, even on medication I still have severe anxiety, but the panic attacks are gone so that's good.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@smarch
And those are areas I don't understand too well, although I've experienced them with close friends. What seems to be the toughest part of anxiety attacks, so it seems to me, is the person going through it often knows it's illogical. Yet it's there just the same.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> The link isn't working Ken .



Maybe now?

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...logy-medicine-bacteria/?utm_source=feedburner


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Maybe now?
> 
> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...logy-medicine-bacteria/?utm_source=feedburner



@Elohi Monica, don't know if you've seen this or not. Looked interesting to me and kinda right up your alley, as it were...


----------



## smarch

@Cowboy_Ken yeah sometimes you know its illogical, but sometimes you don't even know that's whats happening since you're not thinking clear. I'm more on that side of things, even after the medication I think I've woken up to at least 1 panic attack, sat up away by Franklin for an hour feeling real nauseous and disoriented. 
I think the "end" of my major depression (got so bad I stopped leaving bed and had an intervention...) was a mind thing, at that intervention I said "I want a tortoise" then weeks later I got the set up so my parents knew I was serious and after a week of having everything up and running Franklin joined my family when I brought him home. I think I was so determined he's fix it that he did!


----------



## tortdad

I get to pick up the new boxies in a few hours..... Can you tell I'm EXCITED 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I believe tortoises to be very centering animals. A person, I don't care how tough they are, will form a strong bond with a tortoise regardless if they think they can. I believe in this so much, I'd like to establish a partnering program with tortoises and post traumatic stress suffers to help them. I'd be doing this now if I could figure out how to get some funding for such an unconventional approach. I can see a far ranging benefit for folks in all walks of life, helping themselves, while helping a tortoise help them. Seems like a win/win to me.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I get to pick up the new boxies in a few hours..... Can you tell I'm EXCITED
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Yay! Have you picked any names yet?


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I believe tortoises to be very centering animals. A person, I don't care how tough they are, will form a strong bond with a tortoise regardless if they think they can. I believe in this so much, I'd like to establish a partnering program with tortoises and post traumatic stress suffers to help them. I'd be doing this now if I could figure out how to get some funding for such an unconventional approach. I can see a far ranging benefit for folks in all walks of life, helping themselves, while helping a tortoise help them. Seems like a win/win to me.


I don't see why it wouldn't work . They bring dogs to hospitals all the time for the same thing . But with living with depression I have 12 tortoises and I have to kick myself daily to cope. I have been on all kinds of meds the only thing that helps me is a smoke and talking to my wife and keeping myself busy . Thats why I help buld enclosures an help people setup their tortoises.


----------



## puffy137

Yvonne G said:


> Way back on Puff's introduction thread, or there abouts, she asked us to call her "Puff."


Thanks Yvonne, you're a pal


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I believe tortoises to be very centering animals. A person, I don't care how tough they are, will form a strong bond with a tortoise regardless if they think they can. I believe in this so much, I'd like to establish a partnering program with tortoises and post traumatic stress suffers to help them. I'd be doing this now if I could figure out how to get some funding for such an unconventional approach. I can see a far ranging benefit for folks in all walks of life, helping themselves, while helping a tortoise help them. Seems like a win/win to me.


 I honestly thought he was going to be like a fish where I feed him and he does his thing but I could hold him. (mind you I've had fish with personality) but it was like the instant he was in the box getting ready to come home with me the bond was already formed. I'll admit he was an "impulse" pet, but I did know going into it he would be life-long. Essentially because of that I held on this April when I'd wanted to finish myself or flat out drive my car north and live in it, I love him more than i'd hurt. I think that's a great idea, my Grammy LOVED Nank, when she found out she wasn't going to survive her lung cancer last year I brought him over in his "mobile home" a few times to visit, she loved watching him do tort things, they are great for therapy, as long as the person doesn't have a compromised immune sysetem


----------



## Abdulla6169

A song is stuck in my head, great, just great...


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I get to pick up the new boxies in a few hours..... Can you tell I'm EXCITED



What kind?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> A song is stuck in my head, great, just great...



I hope it's a good one atleast.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I hope it's a good one atleast.


Here's the song:




My brain keeps repeating the song over and over again... I don't think I hate it, but I'm not in love with this song either.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> A song is stuck in my head, great, just great...


 Same... so I've been grooving to Backstreet Boys all day... no wonder why the men "make fun" of us women! (its all in good fun I promise!) Our secretary is retiring at the end of the year and they hired a male secretary and i'm going to be alone with all the guys!  sad part is I can dish back everything they throw at me since I've been here so long and picked up on the humor! I looked at them said "Ok then, I'm a man now, call me 'The other Mr March'" lol!!! 
Well that went off topic fast! haha


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Same... so I've been grooving to Backstreet Boys all day... no wonder why the men "make fun" of us women! (its all in good fun I promise!) Our secretary is retiring at the end of the year and they hired a male secretary and i'm going to be alone with all the guys!  sad part is I can dish back everything they throw at me since I've been here so long and picked up on the humor! I looked at them said "Ok then, I'm a man now, call me 'The other Mr March'" lol!!!
> Well that went off topic fast! haha


Wow! Have a nice day Sarah, I'm going to sleep now


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Wow! Have a nice day Sarah, I'm going to sleep now


 Have a good night!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good night Abdulla. 
I saw a quote that I like,
“Wouldn't it be cool if our pillows were like storage devices for our dreams? In the morning you could plug your pillow in, download your dreams and then review them. "


----------



## smarch

I think my dreams would lose their magic if I got to replay it.
Once I had a dream 3 times, and it was like this weird coal mine cart maze thing that ended in the back of a church, then the church ended up on fire, So then when I had it again I was like "Wait guys, I've don't this before I know the way" so It turned out I did remember, but when we got to the church and I was telling people there was going to be a fire and to leave... it ended up flooding! Jokes on my head I guess


----------



## Jacqui

guess it's time to stop reading these threads and go pick up my daughter for our Mexican lunch.  Later.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> What kind?


3 toe. All about 1-1/2 years old. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Yay! Have you picked any names yet?


Loki, bane and lex Luther 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## smarch

It appears we have a spy @Yellow Turtle01


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> It appears we have a spy @Yellow Turtle01


Gosh darn! I got caught! 
I hang around... you just don't know it


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Gosh darn! I got caught!
> I hang around... you just don't know it


 No I did know from another thread where you called @russian/sulcata/tortoise Nick and he was like woah stalker how'd you know that and you'd mentioned how although you don't comment you frequent the thread lol, I know all


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> No I did know from another thread where you called @russian/sulcata/tortoise Nick and he was like woah stalker how'd you know that and you'd mentioned how although you don't comment you frequent the thread lol, I know all


You know _everything.... _
I think it might have been tortadise?  Oh yes... you guys are funny 'sometimes'


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Talking about me behind my back!


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Talking about me behind my back!


 No I tagged you in it so it was right to your face actually


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> 3 toe. All about 1-1/2 years old.



After I asked the question, I happened upon the other thread.  Congrats on the additions.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Talking about me behind my back!


Never!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

What's going on?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> What's going on?



Just talking about somebody behind their back, but now your here, we will stop... for awhile.


----------



## smarch

Change of weekend plans  My best friend who's runner buddy is coming up from Georgia, cant come to the race or Boston at all this weekend, she's been in the hospital since Wednesday getting fluids (its kind of scary how normal that actually is at this point) because her stomach decided a few weeks ago it didn't want to tolerate food or drink so she's been living off about 8-12oz of fluid a day and some nibbles of white rice, she was going to tough out the race, but aftera Drs apt sent her in they now say she cant go  She's devastated. I will now be driving out to Boston alone tonight to go stay at a hotel with people I've only talked to online... hello social anxiety and awkwardness!! I'm heart broken for her though, she was so excited about this for months and never lets her health get in her way like this!
Anyone think of anything that will cheer her up either now or after the trip?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Does she like chocolate? Giant box of chocolate and flowers  You could substitute and do something fun with her after!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Change of weekend plans  My best friend who's runner buddy is coming up from Georgia, cant come to the race or Boston at all this weekend, she's been in the hospital since Wednesday getting fluids (its kind of scary how normal that actually is at this point) because her stomach decided a few weeks ago it didn't want to tolerate food or drink so she's been living off about 8-12oz of fluid a day and some nibbles of white rice, she was going to tough out the race, but aftera Drs apt sent her in they now say she cant go  She's devastated. I will now be driving out to Boston alone tonight to go stay at a hotel with people I've only talked to online... hello social anxiety and awkwardness!! I'm heart broken for her though, she was so excited about this for months and never lets her health get in her way like this!
> Anyone think of anything that will cheer her up either now or after the trip?



You will do fine. Part of what will cheer is you having fun. Something handmade? A card from everybody at the race?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Im bored and at school


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Does she like chocolate? Giant box of chocolate and flowers  You could substitute and do something fun with her after!


 You wouldn't know this but I cant even list her allergy list anymore: lactose, potato (Modified food starch is 'tato... and in everything), tomato, anything that swam or lived in the water... many meds all sorts of other stuff... gluten is ok though! ... so its mutually agreed that food is up to her to pick out lol, she even has to bring food for my mum to cook the few times she's been over my house lol because her allergies scare my mum!
Everyday someone goes out with me is an adventure, I have Wanderlust but am confined to less than the New England area currently, so I just find fun stuff all over  The race has a whole lot of merchandise so I may go a little crazy for the both of us, essentially she was getting a medal anyways since her runner buddy can get the 2 medals to share 1 (as I will be doing for my uncle) but its different to be out there making the memories, the race will be empty without her!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> You will do fine. Part of what will cheer is you having fun. Something handmade? A card from everybody at the race?


 Well we are running with a team of adaptive athletes that I'm sure would be more than willing to sign! I'm going to bring stuff so me and her buddy can make the card together! good one  Maybe we can make it a poster card type thing she can hang in her apartment  
My plan about being socially awful is i'm going to make it clear ahead of time i'm bad at it... then the awkwardness will probably vanish just to make me sound silly lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> You wouldn't know this but I cant even list her allergy list anymore: lactose, potato (Modified food starch is 'tato... and in everything), tomato, anything that swam or lived in the water... many meds all sorts of other stuff... gluten is ok though! ... so its mutually agreed that food is up to her to pick out lol, she even has to bring food for my mum to cook the few times she's been over my house lol because her allergies scare my mum!
> Everyday someone goes out with me is an adventure, I have Wanderlust but am confined to less than the New England area currently, so I just find fun stuff all over  The race has a whole lot of merchandise so I may go a little crazy for the both of us, essentially she was getting a medal anyways since her runner buddy can get the 2 medals to share 1 (as I will be doing for my uncle) but its different to be out there making the memories, the race will be empty without her!


Oh, no, I'm sorry!  You could offer to get her treat of her picking, then? 
I'm sorry she won't be able to make it to the race  Make sure to take lots of pics for her!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Im bored and at school


Shouldn't you be doing school?


----------



## taza

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I believe tortoises to be very centering animals. A person, I don't care how tough they are, will form a strong bond with a tortoise regardless if they think they can. I believe in this so much, I'd like to establish a partnering program with tortoises and post traumatic stress suffers to help them. I'd be doing this now if I could figure out how to get some funding for such an unconventional approach. I can see a far ranging benefit for folks in all walks of life, helping themselves, while helping a tortoise help them. Seems like a win/win to me.


Cowboy I agree so much with you, I was going through a very rough patch in my life and felt useless and alone. Very depressed and lost, Since I got my tortoise she gave me purpose, has made me smile everyday, gives me a reason to get off the couch and give her what she needs to have a healthy fullfilled life as a tortoise can have, I hope. I also see how a tortoise could do amazing things for people in nursing homes etc could do wonders because most of them have never seen a tortoise up close. Love your idea maybe someday it will come true for you and all the others that it would help.
Sandy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@taza
Sandy, while we may all know the centering and calming affects of a tortoise in our life, the hardest part will be convincing government bodies such as the V. A. to even give it a try. We find pit bulls for parolees, yet our armed service guys and gals…well, you know what I'm getting at and not one if my tortoises has ever chased a mail carrier it treed a cat!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think a nationwide network, maybe facilitated by the forum, could be formed where all those, “unwanted" tortoises could be matched up with vets or others suffering. I'm up to it. I could sell dead grass to a Californian, I just lack funding. I'm trying to figure out a Kickstart business plan to put out there.


----------



## taza

Ya I know what your saying, I love your ideas! Maybe as a whole we could all kick in some ideas.


----------



## taza

Cowboy when your not cracking me up at 3;30 in the morning before work, you do inspire.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

If you talked to a (richer?/ business owner) person who liked your idea, they might fund you!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Scariest Elmo's I have found tonight-




-the first one really does it.


----------



## bouaboua

For a late Hello everyone.............

I was actually "working" today......


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I believe tortoises to be very centering animals. A person, I don't care how tough they are, will form a strong bond with a tortoise regardless if they think they can. I believe in this so much, I'd like to establish a partnering program with tortoises and post traumatic stress suffers to help them. I'd be doing this now if I could figure out how to get some funding for such an unconventional approach. I can see a far ranging benefit for folks in all walks of life, helping themselves, while helping a tortoise help them. Seems like a win/win to me.



I love this idea so much. Brilliant.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not brilliant, just logic. Really, who doesn't have a mutually dependent relationship with the tortoise in their life? 
While involved with the Herpetological society, as the president, I felt part of my duties were as the front man for the society. I had a 6' black pine snake and she was a serious looking snake. They even have a tendency of making a slight hissing noise while they breath. They are the Indiana Jones death snake. I won over so many snake shy people with her. People terrified of the smallest garter snake would have friends take pictures of them with this scary snake in their arms while they smiled. We did many children fairs and events and regular parents would look for us so they could again hold the snake. The point of all this is I know, personality-wise, I can do it. It's just creating the audience with the governmental bodies that I've no idea of creating. If anyone has experience in this type of thing or even networks in place for getting an ear, I'd appreciate a pm.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Shouldn't you be doing school?


its okay school doesn't matter.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its okay school doesn't matter.


Compared to being independently wealthy, maybe not. But that's a huge MAYBE


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You still here, Nick?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

sorry i was eating diner


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lucky. I've yet to figure dinner out yet.


----------



## tortdad

Picked up the boxies today. My wife didn't want me to put them in a Rubbermaid bin and she still can't make up her mind on how she wants me to finish the new Redfoot enclosure so I started building these guys there own enclosure. I ran out of screws so I'll build the top tomorrow then sand and paint the outside. It's 4' long 2' tall and 2' deep with a plexiglass window on the front. I also need to put short legs on it so it's the same height as some furniture next to it.








0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Looks good tortdad. Looks good.


----------



## tortdad

I framed it with 2x3s and used left over 5/8 plywood. Still trying to decide if I want the top to hinge or just pull off. I'm trying to make this one basic. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

It the UVB bulb safe? It's not a coil type but it's compact like one. 




0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> It the UVB bulb safe? It's not a coil type but it's compact like one.
> View attachment 104715
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


I don't know, buddy. I only have used MVB's.


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I don't know, buddy. I only have used MVB's.


Me too but you can't use an MVB with boxies


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## mike taylor

I wouldn't use that lamp .


----------



## tortadise

tortdad said:


> It the UVB bulb safe? It's not a coil type but it's compact like one.
> View attachment 104715
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Yeah that's a negative. Tube bulbs are best for box turtles


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its okay school doesn't matter.


Why?  I dunno, in my opinion, school will take you far in life.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> Me too but you can't use an MVB with boxies
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


May I ask why so? They're an oky shape...


----------



## tortdad

tortadise said:


> Yeah that's a negative. Tube bulbs are best for box turtles


Yeah, that's what I thought. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> May I ask why so? They're an oky shape...


They get way too hot and dry out your substraight. You can raise them way up but you lose the UV when you do that. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Elohi

It's been quiet in here tonight.


----------



## Elohi

Sale!!
Nubee® FDA Approved Non-contact Infrared (IR) Thermometer (-58F to 932F) w/ Laser Sight MAX Display and Emissivity Adjustable https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JCFPODM/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## dmmj

I don't jog, in fact if you ever see me running, you better run as well, because something is chasing me.


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> I don't jog, in fact if you ever see me running, you better run as well, because something is chasing me.



Why I have to run with you when your girlfriend and/or your wife are chasing you?????


----------



## bouaboua

Good night......I'm tired.


----------



## tortdad

Wake up everybody


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Wake up everybody
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 Morning Kevin.


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Kevin.


How are you today 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> How are you today
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Good  I have an English test tomorrow, but for this test I don't think there is any actual material to study. I'm just going to review a few literary terms, review a few grammar exercises, and then I'm going to read the summary of "To Kill a Mockingbird". I already read the book, but the summary will refresh my memory. Hope you've been having a good morning so far!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! !! 

Waking up early for a conference call..


----------



## sissyofone

Just stopping in to say Good-Morning to everyone .  Hope you have a Great Weekend.


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Good  I have an English test tomorrow, but for this test I don't think there is any actual material to study. I'm just going to review a few literary terms, review a few grammar exercises, and then I'm going to read the summary of "To Kill a Mockingbird". I already read the book, but the summary will refresh my memory. Hope you've been having a good morning so far!



I am. I've been playing my my two youngest children while my wife makes a big Mexican breakfast. After we eat it's off to the hardware store for some screws and a tube of silicone so I can finish the box turtles enclosure. I've got to get some indoor plants for it but I think that's going to be tough in the winter. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Jacqui

Your breakfast sounds yummy. While your at the lumber store, could you pick me up some wood? I need to make a couple of doors for my plant areas (under some of the tortoise enclosures). I just haven't quite figured out how I am going to do them.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Picked up the boxies today. My wife didn't want me to put them in a Rubbermaid bin and she still can't make up her mind on how she wants me to finish the new Redfoot enclosure so I started building these guys there own enclosure. I ran out of screws so I'll build the top tomorrow then sand and paint the outside. It's 4' long 2' tall and 2' deep with a plexiglass window on the front. I also need to put short legs on it so it's the same height as some furniture next to it.



Nice job!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> ....



You changed your avatar!


----------



## Jacqui

It's morning! IT's snowing! The tiny tiny stuff. We are suppose to get 2-4" ... oooppppssss I type how small it is (and has been all morning) turn back to look outside and the flakes have become larger.  Still not the huge, slowly floating to the ground type.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good Saturday Morning all you chatters!

I'm heading outside to give everything a quick clean-up so Steven and his wife don't figure out what a slob I am. I was worried they would run into fog on their trip down, but so far it's clear out there.


----------



## Jacqui

Steven and his wife are coming??? Oh lucky you! I am so jealous.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hello!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hows it going Abdulla?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hows it going Abdulla?


I'm good. I hope you and your tortoises are doing fine.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> You changed your avatar!


Thanks for noticing! I thought the head was getting old  (so I repleced it with another!)


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Thanks for noticing! I thought the head was getting old  (so I repleced it with another!)



Change is good.  Usually I am not real sure if folks have changed them or not (I have a poor memory), so I never say anything. Yesterday however I was really noticing yours, so I knew for sure it was not the same one (just the same theme).


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I know, memory is just mean sometimes 
I associate members with their avatar pic, like I could glance at the pic and know instantly who it is, without knowing who it is!
So I understand knowing if someone changed their pic, because I always have to re-learn


----------



## Jacqui

So what's going on in your bit of the world?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> So what's going on in your bit of the world?


Not a lot. It's cold here, so no outside work. Today is going to be a little boring. 
Still snowing there? It's really invading everywhere


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Not a lot. It's cold here, so no outside work. Today is going to be a little boring.
> Still snowing there? It's really invading everywhere


i know what you mean, today is going to be 70 thats way to cold for me.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i know what you mean, today is going to be 70 thats way to cold for me.


I forgot how cold it is in California. Don't break out your shorts yet, wait until it's at least 90... too cold now! 
What time is it there? I just ate lunch.


----------



## Yvonne G

Beautiful sun-shiney day here! It's short sleeve weather. I've got everything all cleaned up and I'm just sitting here waiting for my guests.

Yellow Turtle01: Did we ever learn your name? I like Elmo too. Such a cute little monster. Another fave are the minions. I just love them.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I forgot how cold it is in California. Don't break out your shorts yet, wait until it's at least 90... too cold now!
> What time is it there? I just ate lunch.


its 10 right now


----------



## mike taylor

It's 12:25 am.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Not a lot. It's cold here, so no outside work. Today is going to be a little boring.
> Still snowing there? It's really invading everywhere



It stopped for now, so I took the two small dogs for a walk to the other house to feed the cats there. We only have maybe two inches and while it's not dry snow it's pretty close to it. Not actually bad out, because the wind is low. Too cold to do anything outside though, so it sounds much like your place.


----------



## Jacqui

Nice thing about cold weather is you can spend time online or reading and not feel guilty for doing so.


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> It's 12:25 am.


----------



## dmmj

bouaboua said:


> Why I have to run with you when your girlfriend and/or your wife are chasing you?????


Girlfriend? hmmm, perhaps that is why my wife is chasing me?


----------



## tortdad

Anyone know if these plant bulbs put out UVB? I tried going to there website but they're down. It's a plant growing bulb




0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Beautiful sun-shiney day here! It's short sleeve weather. I've got everything all cleaned up and I'm just sitting here waiting for my guests.
> 
> Yellow Turtle01: Did we ever learn your name? I like Elmo too. Such a cute little monster. Another fave are the minions. I just love them.


Aww, man, there goes more sun  I know, if we have peeps coming over, it a scramble to clean everything up so that it looks like the house is kept super clean 
A while ago, in like June or something  My name is Delaney! 
Either that or cookie monster. Everyone else on sesame street scared me.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> . Such a cute little monster.



That description has often been applied to me.
Have you seen the preview for the minion movie?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> It stopped for now, so I took the two small dogs for a walk to the other house to feed the cats there. We only have maybe two inches and while it's not dry snow it's pretty close to it. Not actually bad out, because the wind is low. Too cold to do anything outside though, so it sounds much like your place.


Wind just makes it worse, so that sounds pretty good


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I did. It looks cute


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

should i start watching game of thrones or am i to young for that?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> am i too


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> should i start watching game of thrones or am i to young for that?


https://www.commonsensemedia.org/tv-reviews/game-of-thrones
Heh.


----------



## dmmj

Am I the only person who wonders what the dodo bird tasted like? We ate it into extinction, so it had to be tasty, right? I wondr if it tasted better than the Mc Rib?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ?


it's that dang school thing;

To, Too, or Two?
To is a preposition which begins a prepositional phrase or an infinitive.

Too is an adverb meaning "excessively" or "also."

Two is a number. Many other words in English which reflect the number two are spelled with tw: twin, twice, between, tweezers, etc.

Examples: We went to a baseball game. (preposition)

We like to watch a good ball game. (infinitive)

We ate too much. (meaning "excessively")

I like baseball, too. (meaning "also")

Six divided by three is two. (number)

They own two Brittany spaniels. (number)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i have a few questions. whats an adverb? whats a prepositional phrase? whats a infinitive?


----------



## dmmj

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have a few questions. whats an adverb? whats a prepositional phrase? whats a infinitive?


I sincerely hope this is a joke, I really do.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> I sincerely hope this is a joke, I really do.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> Am I the only person who wonders what the dodo bird tasted like? We ate it into extinction, so it had to be tasty, right? I wondr if it tasted better than the Mc Rib?


I read this, http://www.livescience.com/48647-dodo-bird-skeleton-secrets-revealed.html , the other day! Apparently Dodo birds are even weirder. I think it must have tasted like chicken.


----------



## dmmj

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I read this, http://www.livescience.com/48647-dodo-bird-skeleton-secrets-revealed.html , the other day! Apparently Dodo birds are even weirder. I think it must have tasted like chicken.


I've never had pigeon, they just don't look tasty, or healthy to eat. But then again look at lobsters.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have a few questions. whats an adverb? whats a prepositional phrase? whats a infinitive?


Okay, I think you probably should have learned this in school by now, but an adverb is a word or phrase that modifies or qualifies an adjective, verb, or other adverb or a word group, expressing a relation of place, time, circumstance, manner, cause, degree, etc.
A positional phrase is a modifying phrase consisting of a preposition and its object.
Infinitive- the basic form of a verb, without an inflection binding it to a particular subject or tense.
These aren't my words, but I already know what they are sooo... it's pretty close


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Okay, I think you probably should have learned this in school by now, but an adverb is a word or phrase that modifies or qualifies an adjective, verb, or other adverb or a word group, expressing a relation of place, time, circumstance, manner, cause, degree, etc.
> A positional phrase is a modifying phrase consisting of a preposition and its object.
> Infinitive- the basic form of a verb, without an inflection binding it to a particular subject or tense.
> These aren't my words, but I already know what they are sooo... it's pretty close


who needs school when you have swag.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> I've never had pigeon, they just don't look tasty, or healthy to eat. But then again look at lobsters.


I don't know, I've actually never had lobster  but pigeons are pretty popular in places like Europe! Many foreign countries eat songbirds too


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs school when you have swag.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't know, I've actually never had lobster  but pigeons are pretty popular in places like Europe! Many foreign countries eat songbirds too


I've seen pigeons fighting rats for grazing rights at a garbage pile! But then I eat bacon and look what pigs eat if left on their own…


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've seen pigeons fighting rats for grazing rights at a garbage pile! But then I eat bacon and look what pigs eat if left on their own…


 You just made me look at bacon in a whole new way 
Huh. I guess they are common in some bigger cities, so lots to fight over !


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't know, I've actually never had lobster  but pigeons are pretty popular in places like Europe! Many foreign countries eat songbirds too



Rock lobster with butter mmmmm mmmm good!


----------



## Jacqui

I just don't think a pigeon would have enough meat on it, to make it worth my time and trouble.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Rock lobster with butter mmmmm mmmm good!


Now the B-52's are going through my head.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've seen pigeons fighting rats for grazing rights at a garbage pile! But then I eat bacon and look what pigs eat if left on their own…



Pigs even will eat dead people.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs school when you have swag.



Sounds like you do.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I just don't think a pigeon would have enough meat on it, to make it worth my time and trouble.


Even better, the pigeon that gets eaten is squab…baby, featherless babies…


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Aww, man, there goes more sun  I know, if we have peeps coming over, it a scramble to clean everything up so that it looks like the house is kept super clean
> A while ago, in like June or something  My name is Delaney!
> Either that or cookie monster. Everyone else on sesame street scared me.



Even Big Bird? I like Snuffy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Pigs even will eat dead people.


But…they can't open their mouths enough to break the skull of an adult human. Don't ask why this information is stored in my brain…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i think this thing could bite your head off ken....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's a wild boar.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's a wild boar.


pigs and boars are like the same thing


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nope. Dogs and wolves…
More of that stupid, useless school stuff…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> More of that stupid, useless school stuff…


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Rock lobster with butter mmmmm mmmm good!


Cheese... everything's better with cheese


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Pigs even will eat dead people.


Oh no, that was actually a Criminal Minds episode one time...  If pigs and chicken team up, we're pretty much doomed...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh no, that was actually a Criminal Minds episode one time...  If pigs and chicken team up, we're pretty much doomed...


Did the pig leave the skull?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Even Big Bird? I like Snuffy.


Snuffy's little sister was cute, but she wasn't there all the time. Big bird creeped me out! His wings are too small, but he was still able to fly?? 
Edit- Actually, I always wanted to see the Elephant that was in Oscar's can. That another thing defied logic, he had way too much stuff in there!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did the pig leave the skull?


No, they ate everything.
There was this creepy old guy on this abandoned farm kidnapping people, and he fed them to the pigs (ALIVE) and then he ate the pigs, so he was really a cannibal! 
That show makes me so paranoid.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> pigs and boars are like the same thing


http://knowledgenuts.com/2014/08/06/the-difference-between-pigs-hogs-and-wild-boars/
Stay in school a few more years, man


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Stay in school a few more years, man


are you calling me stupid!?!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> are you calling me stupid!?!


NO! Not at all. 
I just like to define things, like the difference between tort and turtles. There is a bit of a difference between pigs and boars. 
Plus, I know you have a few more years of school anyway


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

yellow i have to say i like the old elmo picture better.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yellow i have to say i like the old elmo picture better.


Hmmm... I guess the single head and shoulders was more direct, like a real person head?

"but I wanted a break... I haven't blinked for 15 months!"


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey yellow notice something different?


----------



## Elohi

Look what I found today!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey yellow notice something different?


OMG, I was checking in and I seriously had to do a double take, because I usually just glance over my avatar.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> Look what I found today!!
> View attachment 104839


That's really pretty, where did you find it? The patterns are so nice! Is that a real stone? It looks like the gel inside a mood ring.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> OMG, I was checking in and I seriously had to do a double take, because I usually just glance over my avatar.


I'm starting to like this picture maybe i'll keep it....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm starting to like this picture maybe ill keep it....


 Oh no! What have I done! Don't you dare! 
Where did you find that, even? It took me ages to find just a head.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

My alert scroll is so messed up, it's filled with Elmo heads!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh no! What have I done! Don't you dare!
> Where did you find that, even? It took me ages to find just a head.


lol you posted that exact picture!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol you posted a pic of the exact picture!


... Oh... well, it wasn't supposed to be sinister!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 104842


Background quality, right there. 
Don't you like have the pic of your torts?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

This is scary.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

see i changed the picture! are you happy now?


----------



## Elohi

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> That's really pretty, where did you find it? The patterns are so nice! Is that a real stone? It looks like the gel inside a mood ring.


I found it at Michaels. I'm sure the inside is some sort of resin. I just couldn't resist, it was too pretty.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> I found it at Michaels. I'm sure the inside is some sort of resin. I just couldn't resist, it was too pretty.


It's always a great find when it's tortoise related


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> see i changed the picture! are you happy now?


NO. I was typing in a thread, and then... 'messgaes have been posted since you started typing... would you like to see them?' and then... that THING pops up!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> NO. I was typing in a thread, and then... 'messgaes have been posted since you started typing... would you like to see them?' and then... that THING pops up!


rude!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> rude!



But it's scary now that it's upside down! Here's a picture you can substitute with- 





-it's too cute!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> But it's scary now that it's upside down! Here's a picture you can substitute with-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -it's too cute!


thank you!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Well, you just had to turn that up side down too, then?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

This seems way more your style-


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

my new picture


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 104856


----------



## dmmj

Elohi said:


> I just couldn't resist, it was too pretty.


 People often say that about me.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> People often say that about me.


ewwwww


----------



## Jacqui

Very pretty necklace.


----------



## dmmj

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ewwwww


, now my feelings are hurt.


----------



## Jacqui

Very pretty necklace.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> , now my feelings are hurt.


im sorry


----------



## tortdad

Look ma, all clean

@txturtle13





0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Jacqui

... and all pretty, too!


----------



## dmmj

Interesting read, check it out, NOW!!!!!
http://www.reptilesmagazine.com/Turtles-Tortoises/Turtle-Care/Pyramiding-in-Tortoises/


----------



## Jacqui

The last couple of days, as I have been in and out of the house, I kept seeing this little dark tabby/tiger kitten running and hiding. He looked a bit like a couple of other ones, but seemed tinier and wilder. Well just now as I went out, he ran behind a stump and turned and looked at me. Guess what, a new kitten.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

They ARE cute!  The little guy in the back looks so small! Are they all the same?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> The last couple of days, as I have been in and out of the house, I kept seeing this little dark tabby/tiger kitten running and hiding. He looked a bit like a couple of other ones, but seemed tinier and wilder. Well just now as I went out, he ran behind a stump and turned and looked at me. Guess what, a new kitten.


Does he belong to the other mother, with all the other kittens? It's seems a little strange that's he's alone! 
...
oh, well there might be more


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

your new box turtles are so cute tortdad.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> That description has often been applied to me.
> Have you seen the preview for the minion movie?



No, and I didn't see the last one that they were in either. I just saw them on the commercials for the movie.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Anyone know if these plant bulbs put out UVB? I tried going to there website but they're down. It's a plant growing bulb
> View attachment 104796
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)



Yes, I know.

What's that? You say YOU want to know too?

Well, ok - no, they don't put out UVB.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Does he belong to the other mother, with all the other kittens? It's seems a little strange that's he's alone!
> ...
> oh, well there might be more



Doesn't belong to any of my cats. I am sure he is another dump out.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> your new box turtles are so cute tortdad.


Man, this is really being mean to my brain! What's wrong with smiley tort?


----------



## Jacqui

I miss Yvonne's little signature turtle....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Doesn't belong to any of my cats. I am sure he is another dump out.


 Maybe they'll adopt him.
Your area must have many stray cats, do you know why?
Unless they just like you


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey yellow notice something different?



Yeah...you've got David's poor little puppy hanging from the ceiling!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yeah!  
hehehe, that's old news, you've changed avatars 4 times since then!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah...you've got David's poor little puppy hanging from the ceiling!


who's David?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> The last couple of days, as I have been in and out of the house, I kept seeing this little dark tabby/tiger kitten running and hiding. He looked a bit like a couple of other ones, but seemed tinier and wilder. Well just now as I went out, he ran behind a stump and turned and looked at me. Guess what, a new kitten.



Uh oh...if you've seen one that means there are probably 4 more that you haven't seen!


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> your new box turtles are so cute tortdad.



AVATAR THIEF!!! Report him to the Forum police!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who's David?


dmmj!
I need to keep track, these are Yvonne's torts now...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> AVATAR THIEF!!! Report him to the Forum police!


i don't steal avatar pictures, what are you talking about?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I miss Yvonne's little signature turtle....



I do too. I wish Josh would allow us to go back to our old signature ways. I still have access to it, but I have to copy/paste it into each post I make. It got to be too much trouble.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who's David?



dmmj


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Uh oh...if you've seen one that means there are probably 4 more that you haven't seen!



Hush your mouth!


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I had a very nice visit with Steven and his wife, Irene. They are such nice people. Irene is SO in love with tortoises. She was like a kid in the candy shop. They both took many, many pictures. It was so nice to meet them and be able to now put a face on the name Bouaboua when I see it in the Forum!

Thank you again, Steven, for everything. You and Irene were great guests!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Maybe they'll adopt him.
> Your area must have many stray cats, do you know why?
> Unless they just like you



People see all the cats I have and when they no longer want their own, they simply do a drive by drop off. The think I won't mind another mouth to feed. I just wish they would hand them to me. Then they could be tamed and vetted. As drop off most are so chased and harassed by my regular animals, they can be hard to get them to trust again.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I had a very nice visit with Steven and his wife, Irene. They are such nice people. Irene is SO in love with tortoises. She was like a kid in the candy shop. They both took many, many pictures. It was so nice to meet them and be able to now put a face on the name Bouaboua when I see it in the Forum!
> Thank you again, Steven, for everything. You and Irene were great guests!


I am looking forward to seeing those pictures.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> People see all the cats I have and when they no longer want their own, they simply do a drive by drop off. The think I won't mind another mouth to feed. I just wish they would hand them to me. Then they could be tamed and vetted. As drop off most are so chased and harassed by my regular animals, they can be hard to get them to trust again.


 
other cats might get attracted to the smell of food, too. I'm sorry, people need to understand so many cats aren't really much fun


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I am looking forward to seeing those pictures.



Me too, and I live with the view every day!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Don't take this too far, Nick. Some people might not appreciate it or think it's funny. Just sayin'...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Don't take this too far, Nick. Some people might not appreciate it or think it's funny. Just sayin'...


ok


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ok


Your own looks much better, in the end !


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Your own looks much better, in the end !



Especially since they are an extension of yourself. They tell us a bit about you and helps us to visualize who or what your all about.


----------



## mike taylor

I don't know who is the lucky one? ?? Yvonne or Steven? ? I would love to met you both . So if you guys are ever in the Houston area my home is open to you guys .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> I don't know who is the lucky one? ?? Yvonne or Steven? ? I would love to met you both . So if you guys are ever in the Houston area my home is open to you guys .


How about Karen and I. You can lie, we've no plans of visiting Texas…


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How about Karen and I. You can lie, we've no plans of visiting Texas…


 I can't speak for mike but my place is open for any tort forum member. My wife's and excellent cook if anyone was thinking of heading out this way. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> My wife's and excellent cook if anyone was thinking of heading out this way.


Dead cow?


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Dead cow?


Dead whatever you want. Cow, chicken, fish, turkey. If it's dead, I eat it. My fMy is from the sticks in Virginia and the eat everything. I was visiting onetime and went to my aunts for dinner and we had soup as an appetizer. My cousin walked in and told me to stop eating it. Apparently it was snapper turtle soup. He told my aunt I raised tortoises and she felt bad. I told her o didn't know who felt worse, her for serving it or me for LOVING it. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Dead whatever you want. Cow, chicken, fish, turkey. If it's dead, I eat it. My fMy is from the sticks in Virginia and the eat everything. I was visiting onetime and went to my aunts for dinner and we had soup as an appetizer. My cousin walked in and told me to stop eating it. Apparently it was snapper turtle soup. He told my aunt I raised tortoises and she felt bad. I told her o didn't know who felt worse, her for serving it or me for LOVING it.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


blasphemy! blasphemy!!!!! you ate a turtle!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> blasphemy! blasphemy!!!!! you ate a turtle!!!!!!!!!!!



Hate to tell you this, but snapping turtles do make good soup and barbeque.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tho shall not eat turtle! sinners!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I can't speak for mike but my place is open for any tort forum member. My wife's and excellent cook if anyone was thinking of heading out this way.



Free food? Count me in.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning everyone! I have an English test today ... I hope I do well


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Free food? Count me in.


Bring it... Or tell Jeff I'm 20 mins off I-10 if he ever wants a hot meal. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning everyone! I have an English test today ... I hope I do well



Wishing you good luck, but knowing you, you will not need it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning everyone! I have an English test today ... I hope I do well


good luck dude!


----------



## mike taylor

All you guys are welcome anytime . Ken you and Karen are more than welcome .


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Wishing you good luck, but knowing you, you will not need it.


Thank you Jacqui!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> good luck dude!


Thanks Nick!


----------



## tortdad

Abdula 

I just wanted to fill you in why I always call you Ali instead of Abdula. My 12 year old sons nickname is Ali so I call you that too. It makes you part of the family. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Jacqui

Seriously????

http://news.yahoo.com/woman-sues-owners-dog-killed-her-pit-bulls-194920139.html


----------



## dmmj

Is it possible to love a particular animal species, an the way they taste? hmmmm.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tort dad what did the turtle taste like?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> tort dad what did the turtle taste like?


 A little tough but it was good. Like a gamey pork. 

I bet you thought I was going to say chicken. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> A little tough but it was good. Like a gamey pork.
> 
> I bet you thought I was going to say chicken.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


i forgive you tortdad! poor turtle


----------



## bouaboua

We had a wonderful day! ! ! !

My wife and I are very happy and amazed! ! ! !We tip our hat to our host for her warm welcome, Grand tour, amazing animal and the dedication. We learn a lot not only the knowledge of rising tortoise, also her attitude. 

Many thanks, Many Thanks! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Is it possible to love a particular animal species, an the way they taste? hmmmm.



Very much so. You just have to remember there is a difference between the animal that is your pet and one which will become your supper.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> We had a wonderful day! ! ! !
> 
> My wife and I are very happy and amazed! ! ! !We tip our hat to our host for her warm welcome, Grand tour, amazing animal and the dedication. We learn a lot not only the knowledge of rising tortoise, also her attitude.
> 
> Many thanks, Many Thanks! ! !



Sounds like all three of you had a great time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Steven, will you be making a separate photo thread ?


----------



## dmmj

@bouaboua and @Yvonne G , Pics or it didn't happen. capice?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Abdulla, I'd wish you luck, but that would imply its chance when I know it is your dedication that will allow you to pass the test expertly.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Very much so. You just have to remember there is a difference between the animal that is your pet and one which will become your supper.


To paraphrase nemo "Turtles are friends, not food"


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> To paraphrase nemo "Turtles are friends, not food"



Reality is they can be both.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua what species did you see at Yvonnes house?


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven, will you be making a separate photo thread ?


I took around 200 photos today. I need to organize them a little because I don't what you to see my face because I'm so ugly. 

My wife once told me: It is not my fault when my Mom gave birth to me and I was born ugly, but will be 100% my fault if I scared people on the street or on the net.


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> @bouaboua and @Yvonne G , Pics or it didn't happen. capice?


Yes. Pics......many pics. Let me just show one here to share with you how much my wife enjoyed........


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dude boua im so sorry about your ugly.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I took around 200 photos today. I need to organize them a little because I don't what you to see my face because I'm so ugly.
> 
> My wife once told me: It is not my fault when my Mom gave birth to me and I was born ugly, but will be 100% my fault if I scared people on the street or on the net.



Shame on you and on Irene! You're not ugly at all. In fact, you're quite the handsome fellow.


----------



## Jacqui

.


bouaboua said:


> I took around 200 photos today. I need to organize them a little because I don't what you to see my face because I'm so ugly.
> 
> My wife once told me: It is not my fault when my Mom gave birth to me and I was born ugly, but will be 100% my fault if I scared people on the street or on the net.



Steven, we know your beautiful in all the ways that count. Be brave, we wanna see you, too!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua dude we wont judge you on the way that you look! also don't think so low of your self!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> bouaboua dude we wont judge you on the way that you look! also don't think so low of your self!



Speaking of which, have you yet shown us your hair cut?


----------



## mike taylor

Found this picture of my boys playing some music . The two in the hats are my boys . The one at the end is my nephew . I think is a cool picture.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Speaking of which, have you yet shown us your hair cut?


i did post a pic you just have to find it!


----------



## Jacqui

Too bad there isn't sound to go with it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

when i had long hair! i have born hair. those are my siblings.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Shame on you and on Irene! You're not ugly at all. In fact, you're quite the handsome fellow.


That is my pastries at work! ! ! !


----------



## dmmj

Sorry, I only judge people on their looks, and I am a harsh judge.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> That is my pastries at work! ! ! !



Misty might be bribed so easily, but not Yvonne.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> .
> 
> 
> Steven, we know your beautiful in all the ways that count. Be brave, we wanna see you, too!


You'll be the judge when we met. 

But here is a little preview..... I'm the big one


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> You'll be the judge when we met.
> 
> But here is a little preview..... I'm the big one
> 
> View attachment 104895


ewwwwww! no dude just kidding... I'm mean.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ewwwwww! no dude just kidding... I'm mean.


That is what my wife said too.....ewwwwww!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ew-w...that's an awful picture of SO. He looks SO pyramided!! He doesn't look that bad in real life.


----------



## Jacqui

As usual, Yvonne is right.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Ew-w...that's an awful picture of SO. He looks SO pyramided!! He doesn't look that bad in real life.


why is he is pyramided?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> That is what my wife said too.....ewwwwww!


----------



## Yvonne G

This just goes to show that we all have something to learn. I have been taking care of turtles and tortoises for over 35 years. I got BO and SO in 2000 - just 14 years ago...a mere drop in the pan of life, and yet, I didn't know then what we all know now about raising tortoises in a humid environment.


----------



## dmmj

If you want to bribe yvonne, pastries won't work, you need In-N -Out burgers. Jacqui requires hinge backs.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> If you want to bribe yvonne, pastries won't work, you need In-N -Out burgers. Jacqui requires hinge backs.



A radiated would do in a pinch.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> This just goes to show that we all have something to learn. I have been taking care of turtles and tortoises for over 35 years. I got BO and SO in 2000 - just 14 years ago...a mere drop in the pan of life, and yet, I didn't know then what we all know now about raising tortoises in a humid environment.


Yvonne what got u into torts and turtles?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here at a couple pictures of Karen and I at my nephews wedding. Her hat is a prop. Mine is, well, my hat.



I'm the one with the mustache.


----------



## mike taylor

Thats the best part about getting dragged to a wedding . ( it makes the ladies frisky ) nice picture Ken . My oldest boy always has his cowboy hat . The other boy does what his big brother does . He also plays guitar and has a cowboy hat .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nice Mike.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Come on Miami! Win the day!!!


----------



## tortdad

For @Earth Mama

Here's some pics of the new boxies. They're super tiny. The nicest one is about the size of a fifty cent piece and all 3 are a year and a half old. That black plate is something your Chinese food comes in. 






Building them a new enclosure. 4' x 4' x 2'.




I've Painted it blue so it matches a dresser I refinished a year ago to use as a Tv stand. It's going to sit right next to it. 






0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

very nice tort dad!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tort dad whats your real name?


----------



## dmmj

I am a master debater, and a cunning linguist, just saying.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> I am a master debater, and a cunning linguist, just saying.


dude...... thats just to far man.


----------



## dmmj

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> dude...... thats just to far man.


What? I am just describing myself, and without breaking the rules.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> What? I am just describing myself, and without breaking the rules.


trying to deceive us!


----------



## mike taylor

Tort dads name is Clark Kent.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Tort dads name is Clark Kent.


superman!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> tort dad whats your real name?


His name is Kevin


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> tort dad whats your real name?


Richard cranium 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!*


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> *Morning!*


Morning. Did you get the Redfoot with some shell rot yet? 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Morning. Did you get the Redfoot with some shell rot yet?



Jeff picked Tortuga up last night.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Jeff picked Tortuga up last night.



Awesome. Hopeful the rot isn't too bad. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Jacqui

She said that it's looking really good now, so perhaps it's all cleared up. (*fingers crossed*)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> Dead whatever you want. Cow, chicken, fish, turkey. If it's dead, I eat it. My fMy is from the sticks in Virginia and the eat everything. I was visiting onetime and went to my aunts for dinner and we had soup as an appetizer. My cousin walked in and told me to stop eating it. Apparently it was snapper turtle soup. He told my aunt I raised tortoises and she felt bad. I told her o didn't know who felt worse, her for serving it or me for LOVING it.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)



Gotta trow this in before 15mins are up-My family always jokes about how someday they'll sneak some turtle into my food. 
No. Just no.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning everyone! I have an English test today ... I hope I do well








But we all know you'll ace it!


----------



## tortdad

Bath time 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad

Conversation month my 4 year old son Noah 
Dad: good morning Noah, where's my kiss?

Noah: wait Dad!!!!!!

Dad: why?

Noah: I need to scratch my butt

Noah: smell my fingers (as he's shoving them in my face)

Yep, he's my son..... No need for a DNA test


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Yvonne what got u into torts and turtles?



I've posted my story before. Here's an article I wrote for our club's newsletter many years ago:

Mom, Will You Take My Turtles?

By Yvonne M. Gomez



Many years ago, my son bought a home of his own and started to accumulate his own pets. First of all he “rescued” (read bought) a female box turtle with puffy eyes that was being kept in the water turtle enclosure in a local pet store. Then another such box turtle, then a Gopherus agassizi that a co-worker’s father had run over with the disc in his vineyard….well, you get the idea.


Things went along smoothly for months. He built separate pens for each kind of turtle he had. He nursed them all back to health and he had a happy, healthy family of turtles and tortoises.


But then came the desire to get a rottweiler puppy. Big mistake! The puppy decided that all these little crawly, wiggly things in “his” backyard were just wonderful to chew on.


I doubt my son gave a second thought to which came first, the turtle or the pup. He had fallen in love with the pup, and the turtles just had to go! “Mom, will you take my turtles?”


I had a couple tortoises when I was first married, forty or fifty years ago, but I never really had an affinity for them. It was just something you had out in the backyard. But I had become a more sensitive person in my old age, and decided if I were to start caring for these animals, I needed to do some research and find out how they should be cared for…do it the right way. This was before computers…you know, the olden days! I bought every book I could find on the subject, some good – some bad – some in between. I was one of the first subscribers to Reptiles magazine. I started a turtle club in my city. And guess what? I discovered you can’t just have one or two turtles.


When people find out you like turtles, they bring you more. Or when you go to the pet store for cat food and see a different kind of turtle, you just have to buy it!


I’ve been in the “turtle business” for about 35 years now. I have reached the point where I realize I have to say “no” occasionally. I have stopped diversifying and have settled into keeping only a few different species. My whole property is covered with turtle and tortoise pens. There is no “front yard,” only tortoise pens. There is no “back yard,” only tortoise pens.


I recognized quite early on that there was a need for a turtle rescue in my city. At first I operated the rescue through the local turtle club, but now I’m totally on my own. I have a long list of people waiting to adopt, and I receive turtles and tortoises weekly. I keep them for a period of two weeks just to make sure there isn’t a previous owner looking for them. During this time I make sure the animal is eating and looks healthy.


When it’s time to find a home for my animals, I make an appointment and go look at the prospective owner’s habitat.


I try to place water turtles in a home where they can be outside in a pond, and I like for tortoises to have their own separate pen, not to be allowed to roam freely in the yard. The majority of the animals I receive have been lost & found. This means the previous home was not secure. Either a gate was left open or he dug out under the fence, or whatever. This is why I caution people to build him a separate pen. 


I believe that each different type of turtle or tortoise needs it’s own enclosure, and I don’t adopt to people who plan on mixing species. I think that animals from different continents have different micro-organisms inside them that might prove harmful to other species. 


This is a labor of love for me. I’m retired now, and spend all my free time with the turtles and tortoises. And, after all these years, I still have that first rottweiler chewed box turtle, and the disc scarred desert tortoise.


Clovis Turtle & Tortoise Rescue

Clovisturtlerescue.tripod.com

[email protected]


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I am a master debater, and a cunning linguist, just saying.



You know you're getting old when a feisty youngster (Nicky) 'gets' it and it sails right over your head. (or maybe I was in family-oriented Forum mode)!!


----------



## tortdad

It's cleaning day and my 2 year old is insisting on helping. 





0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Yvonne G

Now that's starting them out young. Aren't there any child labor laws in your neighborhood?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> *Morning!*


Good Morning My Lady! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

@Yvonne G 

Is he look different?? After a quick warm bath, and a coconut oil treatment last night. He looks nice this morning!!

We need to figure a name for him.


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> It's cleaning day and my 2 year old is insisting on helping.
> 
> View attachment 104923
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Nick will report you as using child labor. 

But he is so cute with that serious face....HAhahaha!! So cute.


----------



## Yvonne G

Very nice. I'm sure he's going to be very happy in his new home. I have his brother here and I'm going to keep him. His shell looks real dry too. I'm going to start the coconut oil treatment on him too. How about a desert name, like Mojave?


----------



## tortdad

bouaboua said:


> @Yvonne G
> 
> Is he look different?? After a quick warm bath, and a coconut oil treatment last night. He looks nice this morning!!
> 
> We need to figure a name for him.
> 
> View attachment 104926
> View attachment 104927


Awesome that you adopted a tort while out there. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## bouaboua

I like Mojave. So Mojave as it is......

And we can call him Mo for short......Sweet! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> Awesome that you adopted a tort while out there.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


No. We did not adopted a tort while we out there....

We adopted three torts.......

LaLaLaLaLaLaLaLaLaLaLaLavLaLa! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> @Yvonne G
> 
> Is he look different?? After a quick warm bath, and a coconut oil treatment last night. He looks nice this morning!!
> 
> We need to figure a name for him.
> 
> View attachment 104926
> View attachment 104927


boua where did you get your new tort?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> boua where did you get your new tort?


Did you remember where my wife and I went yesterday?? 

That is where......You like to tag along next time?? 

Oh.....I think not.....You don't travel with old folks! ! ! We all talk about old thing that will bore you out of your mind.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Did you remember where my wife and I went yesterday??
> 
> That is where......You like to tag along next time??
> 
> Oh.....I think not.....You don't travel with old folks! ! ! We all talk about old thing that will bore you out of your mind.


maybe when I'm a bit older, its still strange meeting some nice old people over the internet.


----------



## bouaboua

He looks good and He is out there......


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> maybe when I'm a bit older, its still strange meeting some nice old people over the internet.


Bit older?? Are you sure???


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Bit older?? Are you sure???


what do you mean?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Jacqui

LOL When I visited Yvonne's I wanted to bring a few back with me.... just couldn't fit them in my pants pockets.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> LOL When I visited Yvonne's I wanted to bring a few back with me.... just couldn't fit them in my pants pockets.


 where there lots of baby torts ?


----------



## Jacqui

I don't recall the babies. My memories are more on the emy group, her pond, leopards, her birds, her big tortoises, and certainly all her huge cactus.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how many leos?


----------



## Jacqui

I don't recall. I met her several years back, so my memory is a bit spotty (as per usual)


----------



## Yvonne G

When Jacqui was here I had about 8 or 10 leopards. Now I have 1.2 of the type normally referred to as Babcock, and 1.1 of the South African ones.


----------



## Yvonne G

Incidentally, I run the tortoise detector scanner over anyone leaving the property.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

what does 1.2 and 1.1 mean?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Incidentally, I run the tortoise detector scanner over anyone leaving the property.


do people actually try to steal them?


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what does 1.2 and 1.1 mean?




I've told you this before. See??? this is why you need school. It trains your brain how to think and to remember things.

1.2.2 means one male and two females with two that are too young to sex.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> do people actually try to steal them?



 Only if they have big pockets to hide them in.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> do people actually try to steal them?



Not really, and for when I'm in the house or off the property, I have a big ugly doberman.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> I've told you this before. See??? this is why you need school. It trains your brain how to think and to remember things.
> 
> 1.2.2 means one male and two females with two that are too young to sex.


I'm sorry i have a bad memory


----------



## Yvonne G

It's cold, misty and dreary out today. I went out to take out the garbage and feed the cats and clean the litter box, but then I came back in without doing my morning chores. I made a nice fire in the wood stove. I washed three loads of clothes. And now here I sit, at the computer. I'm sure all my tortoises are wondering what happened to the food goddess, but it's just too darned cold to go back out there.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Not really, and for when I'm in the house or off the property, I have a big ugly doberman.




Oh you just wait til Misty hears you called her ugly.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's cold, misty and dreary out today. I went out to take out the garbage and feed the cats and clean the litter box, but then I came back in without doing my morning chores. I made a nice fire in the wood stove. I washed three loads of clothes. And now here I sit, at the computer. I'm sure all my tortoises are wondering what happened to the food goddess, but it's just too darned cold to go back out there.



Even a Goddess needs to take a day off every now and then.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne can u post some pics of your leopards? do you have a thread with a bunch of your tort pics?


----------



## Yvonne G

Did you ever go back and find Nick's hair cut picture?


----------



## Yvonne G

It's too cold to take pictures today, but I'll go back through the Forum and see if I can link you to some I've posted before. Give me a few...


----------



## Yvonne G

There's one picture of the biggest female in my album:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/media/albums/yvonnes-chelonia.1/

I'll try to find more


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Did you ever go back and find Nick's hair cut picture?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


>



It can't be THAT bad.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne that picture with the snapping turtle with the plastic ring around it, how is that turtle still alive?


----------



## Yvonne G

These are pictures I have stored in my computer - their shed inside and out, the baby tort table in the shed, their yards and a few odds and ends of pictures of the tortoises:


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Yvonne that picture with the snapping turtle with the plastic ring around it, how is that turtle still alive?



I know, huh? Poor thing.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yvonne G

A note of explanation to anyone wondering about my tortoise pens, etc.: I am a used lumber hoarder. I have a great stockpile of used lumber of all sizes, lengths and types stored behind the old house on my property. So I build my pens and sheds out of used lumber. That's why they look so dilapidated in the pictures. It works though, and if it works, who cares what it looks like?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 104972


That things still alive and kicking?


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Yvonne G

Yup. I've also seen RES with one of the rings from a six pack of soda around his body and he grew into it, squeezing him in two. They live, but I don't understand how.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Yup. I've also seen RES with one of the rings from a six pack of soda around his body and he grew into it, squeezing him in two. They live, but I don't understand how.


How long have you had it? 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## mike taylor

Its crazy how reptiles can live with deformities.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Its crazy how reptiles can live with deformities.


Yeah, I mean look at you right. Your crayon eating, window licking *** is doing just fine. 

Get your gun back yet?


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Elohi

Hello friends!!!!!!!!! Been a little MIA but I'm finally caught up on this thread.


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Yeah, I mean look at you right. Your crayon eating, window licking *** is doing just fine.
> 
> Get your gun back yet?
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


Nope they will not let me have it until court is over . They are keeping it as evidence. Sucks but on the plus side I have my 357 .


----------



## mike taylor

Forgot the pic .


----------



## mike taylor

Excuse me I got some crayons to eat some windows to lick.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Excuse me I got some crayons to eat some windows to lick.


lol what are you talking about?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## dmmj

My milk shake does indeed bring all of the boys to th yard... that's because I use real ice cream, when I make them.


----------



## Elohi

I attended a blessing way for a friend of mine who is due to have a baby any day and we all drew on quilt squares for a quilt that another friend will put together and sew. I drew a tribal sea turtle. I had no idea we would be drawing on fabric at lunch today so it took me a while to get started but once I started it just came together. Proportions are off but it still turned out alright.


----------



## Elohi

dmmj said:


> My milk shake does indeed bring all of the boys to th yard... that's because I use real ice cream, when I make them.


He'd teach you, but he'd have to charge.


----------



## taza

Elohi said:


> I attended a blessing way for a friend of mine who is due to have a baby any day and we all drew on quilt squares for a quilt that another friend will put together and sew. I drew a tribal sea turtle. I had no idea we would be drawing on fabric at lunch today so it took me a while to get started but once I started it just came together. Proportions are off but it still turned out alright.
> View attachment 105053


Looks great!


----------



## dmmj

Elohi said:


> I attended a blessing way for a friend of mine who is due to have a baby any day and we all drew on quilt squares for a quilt that another friend will put together and sew. I drew a tribal sea turtle. I had no idea we would be drawing on fabric at lunch today so it took me a while to get started but once I started it just came together. Proportions are off but it still turned out alright.
> View attachment 105053


That would make a great tattoo.


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol what are you talking about?


Kevin said I ate crayons and licked windows .


----------



## Jacqui

I like the heart on the head of your turtle. A lot better drawing then I could ever do.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Kevin said I ate crayons and licked windows .


mike why do you eat crayons and lick windows?


----------



## Yvonne G

Probably for the same reason that you hate school!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> mike why do you eat crayons and lick windows?


Because they are delicious!


----------



## bouaboua

Cute baby California DT and Texas DT.......








And they are checking around of their home.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Cute baby California DT and Texas DT.......
> 
> View attachment 105059
> View attachment 105060
> View attachment 105061
> View attachment 105062
> View attachment 105063
> 
> 
> And they are checking around of their home.


you even got babies!!!!!!!!!! lucky!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

You better start to be nice to "old" people now. 

Guess where I get those cute babies?? You got it......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> You better start to be nice to "old" people now.
> 
> Guess where I get those cute babies?? You got it......


oh great elder please forgive me.


----------



## Blakem

Does anyone know what this is? I've searched the plant id thread and can't find it. I've seen it before but wasn't sure if it's edible. It's growing quite a bit as a weed in my garden.


----------



## Yvonne G

Chick weed - edible


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> oh great elder please forgive me.


No, you're in time out young whippersnapper! 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## dmmj




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


>


nooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> No, you're in time out young whippersnapper!
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


you what to fight me bra, come at me!


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you what to fight me bra, come at me!



I know how to deal with children with discipline issues! 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> I know how to deal with children with discipline issues!
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


no one controls me!


----------



## Yvonne G

*I DON'T LIKE DAYLIGHT SAVINGS TIME!!!!!!!*


It gets dark too early. I go outside and do my evening chores before dark, then I come in and there's too much time indoors before bed time. I end up sitting in front of the TV for too long.


----------



## bouaboua

The night just come too quick everyday.

Only 4:30 PM. You need to collect all the torts are still outside.


----------



## Yvonne G

10/4! And I still have to take my evening constitutional - 10 times around the pasture. I guess I'd better get going.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> *I DON'T LIKE DAYLIGHT SAVINGS TIME!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> It gets dark too early. I go outside and do my evening chores before dark, then I come in and there's too much time indoors before bed time. I end up sitting in front of the TV for too long.


How did you prevent for the night creatures to visit your outdoor enclosure like raccoon?

You have all of them hibernated already in there....


----------



## mike taylor

I'm with you Yvonne . I wish we could do away with it .


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> How did you prevent for the night creatures to visit your outdoor enclosure like raccoon?
> 
> You have all of them hibernated already in there....
> 
> View attachment 105085
> View attachment 105086



The only ones I can't protect by shutting them in their sheds are the box turtles. And so far, in the 17 or 18 years I've lived in this location, I haven't had anyone bother them.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm glad you took that picture in the desert tortoises' house, Steven. It shows me that there's a space under the roof that needs filling up. I block the door with plywood and put a heavy cinderblock in front of it when I'm sure they're down for the winter. I'll probably be doing that this week...that, and filling up the inside with leaves.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> The only ones I can't protect by shutting them in their sheds are the box turtles. And so far, in the 17 or 18 years I've lived in this location, I haven't had anyone bother them.


Looks like we have more coon's population in the urban area because we have so many garbage can they love to go through.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you what to fight me bra, come at me!


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no one controls me!


I'll just come take your torts and your name will be 

/ /


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## mike taylor

Good one! Haha


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Cute baby California DT and Texas DT.......
> 
> View attachment 105059
> View attachment 105060
> View attachment 105061
> View attachment 105062
> View attachment 105063
> 
> 
> And they are checking around of their home.


OMG I'm so jelly! <3
I wish I could have desert tortoises, especially a Texas. Oh snap.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> The only ones I can't protect by shutting them in their sheds are the box turtles. And so far, in the 17 or 18 years I've lived in this location, I haven't had anyone bother them.



Got any pics of your boxies 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> OMG I'm so jelly! <3
> I wish I could have desert tortoises, especially a Texas. Oh snap.


Might be time to visit Yvonne, even for another species!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> *I DON'T LIKE DAYLIGHT SAVINGS TIME!!!!!!!*
> It gets dark too early. I go outside and do my evening chores before dark, then I come in and there's too much time indoors before bed time. I end up sitting in front of the TV for too long.



I LOVE it!! I like having the sun being up and about in the early hours of the day, rather then at night when I don't have to do stuff outside.


----------



## bouaboua

@Yvonne G 

May I have those photo of your cats again? I can not remember where you post them and tell all there name.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> I'll just come take your torts and your name will be
> 
> / /
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


thats just cold


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats just cold


I don't play nice, I go straight for the heart.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> I LOVE it!! I like having the sun being up and about in the early hours of the day, rather then at night when I don't have to do stuff outside.


Ugh, you are a morning person, aren't you?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats just cold


I'm already thinking of new superhero names for them ......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne!!!!!!(in a angry child's voice) tortdad is bullying me!!!!


----------



## dmmj

I just heard some distressing news on the radio. Apparently santa (claus), sees me when I am sleeping, and he knows when I'm awake. What the H man?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats just cold



Your Russian can be Black Widow


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

ignore


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> I just heard some distressing news on the radio. Apparently santa (claus), sees me when I am sleeping, and he knows when I'm awake. What the H man?


I've heard the same! I read it on the Internet Machine, so it must be true! He's a stalker worse than those crime shows on TV. Phil Donahue should do a special episode to warn folks!


----------



## dmmj

Bring me some figgy pudding, BRING IT NOW !


----------



## mike taylor

I would but, I don't know what figgy pudding is .


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Yvonne!!!!!!(in a angry child's voice) tortdad is bullying me!!!!


Nobody like a tattle tale Nick


----------



## mike taylor

Snitches get stitches!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Snitches get stitches!


And wake up in ditches


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Abdula
> 
> I just wanted to fill you in why I always call you Ali instead of Abdula. My 12 year old sons nickname is Ali so I call you that too. It makes you part of the family.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


I really appreciate that Kevin, I don't mind if you call me Ali, or Abdulla. You are a great friend, and a very funny one too


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> I really appreciate that Kevin, I don't mind if you call me Ali, or Abdulla. You are a great friend, and a very funny one too


You should tell your parents that you want to participate in a student exchange program. You come here and I'll send my son to UAE. Then we can pass you around to all the tort owners


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

whats a good TV show thats on netflix? I'm into sci-fi stuff.
(tortdad can not answer this question cuz he bullies me)


----------



## G-stars

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats a good TV show thats on netflix? I'm into sci-fi stuff.
> (tortdad can not answer this question cuz he bullies me)



Sons of anarchy. Breaking bad. The office. How I met your mother. House of cards. Probably a few other good ones those are just the ones I can remember. But you have probably already seen/heard of these.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> You should tell your parents that you want to participate in a student exchange program. You come here and I'll send my son to UAE. Then we can pass you around to all the tort owners


That's a great idea, but my parents will never agree


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> That's a great idea, but my parents will never agree


Boooo

What responsible parent wouldn't let their kid run off to the states to stay at some random guys house he met on the Internet?


----------



## dmmj

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats a good TV show thats on netflix? I'm into sci-fi stuff.
> (tortdad can not answer this question cuz he bullies me)


Stargate 1o seasons, the 4400 3 seasons, super natural 9 seasons, that sould keep you busy for awhile.


----------



## dmmj

A quiet man is usually thinking.
A quiet woman is usually mad.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> Stargate 1o seasons, the 4400 3 seasons, super natural 9 seasons, that sould keep you busy for awhile.


4400 was good, up to date with supernatural. whats stargate?


----------



## dmmj

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> 4400 was good, up to date with supernatural. whats stargate?


Probably one of the best sci fi series around, there is the original, atlantis, and SGU, watch in that order if you do.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> Probably one of the best sci fi series around, there is the original, atlantis, and SGU, watch in that order if you do.


it was made before i was born!!! to old! thanks for your help, know any newer tv shows?


----------



## dmmj

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> it was made before i was born!!! to old! thanks for your help, know any newer tv shows?


Don't be an ageist, besides it is not that old. The classics are on netflix, star trek TOS, next generation,deep space nine,voyager,and enterprise.


----------



## mike taylor

How I met your mother is a good show.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm just watching its always sunny in Philadelphia that show is so funny!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Portlandia it's true to life and it's Portland, Oregon. Keep Portland weird!


----------



## dmmj

Dear algebra, please sttop asking us to find your X, she is not coming back. Don't ask Y.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Going from 28°f on the front porch having a cigarette, to 76.5°f here in the house is delicious! Just saying…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Going from 28°f on the front porch having a cigarette, to 76.5°f here in the house is delicious! Just saying…


Fine…maybe I'm easy…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats a good TV show thats on netflix? I'm into sci-fi stuff.
> (tortdad can not answer this question cuz he bullies me)



“A Clockwork Orange" although old is a movie you should see. 
“Napoleon Dynamite" is another one.


----------



## dmmj

Today I learned midgets don't like being called midgets. And they really don't like "people mcnuggets"


----------



## taza

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats a good TV show thats on netflix? I'm into sci-fi stuff.
> (tortdad can not answer this question cuz he bullies me)


The 100 is good and so is the 4400.


----------



## taza

Got some snow lastnight, yucky so gonna leave for work early, it seems people forget how to drive when it snows.


----------



## tortdad

34 degrees, humid and windy as hell. It's going to be a lovely day in the construction industry.


----------



## tortdad

Did I mention that the building I'm working on doesn't have heaters yet?


----------



## tortdad

And that I hate the cold


----------



## tortdad

I've got too many screws and plates in me to be messing around in the ka ka ka cold


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Boooo
> 
> What responsible parent wouldn't let their kid run off to the states to stay at some random guys house he met on the Internet?


I know right?


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> *Good morning!*


Morning Jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui

How was the test yesterday?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> How was the test yesterday?


It was easy. I think I did very well .


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff is up in WA now, but I heard a rumor that then he should be going past here on Thursday....


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> It was easy. I think I did very well .



Glad to hear that. Makes for a good start to your week.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! !

Thursday?? From WA? He drives fast....... And I know why he drive that fast.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> It was easy. I think I did very well .


Congrats on your test!  It's always so nice to know if you did awesome!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> And wake up in ditches


 Voldemort could take lessons from you, tortdad! Be nice!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

It's scary what happens in here after I go to bed.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 105112


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! !
> 
> Thursday?? From WA? He drives fast....... And I know why he drive that fast.



lol His truck can't even go over 62 mph and they get on your case if your mileage isn't good (which means you need to drive a 55 or less as much as you can). He delivers Fri in KS.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


----------



## Jacqui

I like walking the dogs on days there is snow on the ground. So much fun trying to read all the tracks you find along the way.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Got any pics of your boxies
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)




Not really. I'll look on my computer and see if I have any saved there and get back to you in a minute or two.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> @Yvonne G
> 
> May I have those photo of your cats again? I can not remember where you post them and tell all there name.



It was post #48 in this thread:


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/other-pets.97943/page-3


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Ms Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G

For TortDad:

This is all I have saved on my computer. We'll have to wait until spring now, as they're all dug in and covered up:









The picture that shows the yearlings in very wet substrate was after a rain. The water poured off the roof and their little habitat was just under the eaves. The picture showing the Florida and Ornata was just to show the difference between the two. They don't live together.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Morning Ms Yvonne




Mornin' Jacqui. Looks like you're seeing a lot of Jeff lately!


----------



## tortadise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


You know pedo is fart in Spanish right? The fart bear seal of approval. Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

It's a beautiful, sun-shiney day today. I need to go to Home Depot and get a few more sheets of plywood, then I'll be working on building Dudley's new shed. All I have left to do is plywood on three sides, make the doors, then paint it and its ready to go. I have to get his old house demolished and moved away from MY house because it has termites.

Plywood is so heavy for me to lift and move around, so I've been putting off getting the rest of it. But today my back feels pretty good...not even a twinge of its previous spasm, so maybe I can do it today!

Also, I'm going to clean up the 80lb sulcata I took in last week and put him up on Craigs list. I advertised for his owners and got no takers, so he's going to be up for adoption as soon as I clean him up and take pictures of him for the internet. This is a hard time of year to find homes for big sulcatas because most people are gearing up for Christmas and don't have the $$ to set up a tortoise that doesn't hibernate. Fingers crossed I can re-home him. I'd hate to have to keep him here over the wintr.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> You know pedo is fart in Spanish right? The fart bear seal of approval. Lol



LOL Oh the things you learn in here!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Mornin' Jacqui. Looks like you're seeing a lot of Jeff lately!



He keeps having to bring me packages.  This time, he also needs for me to give him his next month's supply of chemo pills. I doubt it will be much more then a drive by, because I am thinking his hours will make him running late.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's a beautiful, sun-shiney day today. .



The sun is shiney here too *sticks out tongue* of course it's only going to be like 17 today and down to 2 tonight. Good luck with your building and be careful of that back (and the rest of you).


----------



## Jacqui

My smilies won't post where I want them. They want to only be in the first spot and if there is a quote, then before it too.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's ok...I never did like these new ones anyway.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> It was post #48 in this thread:
> 
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/other-pets.97943/page-3


Thank you My Lady! ! !'

I found also late last night by going thought about hundred's different threads............

Thanks.


----------



## Elohi

Hello friends. I had a slow star at to the day because I was up with extreme nausea last night and woke up a lot even when it had subsided. I may have eaten some questionable food at the blessing way yesterday. 

My husband stayed home so it could rest and to take care of little bitty if I got sicker. So fat in not sicker but my guts are all tender, but so far no other symptoms. 

I'm suppose to be getting us ready for a trip but I'm feeling anxious and unproductive. :0/


----------



## Jacqui

Hope you continue to feel better.

A trip where? A fun one or otherwise?


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Hello friends. I had a slow star at to the day because I was up with extreme nausea last night and woke up a lot even when it had subsided. I may have eaten some questionable food at the blessing way yesterday.
> 
> My husband stayed home so it could rest and to take care of little bitty if I got sicker. So fat in not sicker but my guts are all tender, but so far no other symptoms.
> 
> I'm suppose to be getting us ready for a trip but I'm feeling anxious and unproductive. :0/


 Today I woke up, not with nausea like my stomach seems to enjoy doing, but a sore throat, runny nose, and "clogged up head" (someone must know a better word to explain that) but since my nose is just drippy its been collecting in my throat and upsetting my stomach while I feel like im choking/drowning. Stayed up until about 2:30 last night to do homework so I mean not much rest on such a feeling, but its been a pretty interesting day. I had to give a presentation today and I was so tired and maybe groggy is a good word too, that I wasn't even anxious to do the presentation (and I have HORRIFIC anxiety especially of social situations including public speaking, like medicated but still not enough, bad anxiety) now I'm at work trying to tough out my last hour and actually get stuff done while trying not to rub my drippy nose too much... I cant tell is this is a cold or just a result from being out in the cold so long Saturday!


----------



## smarch

Hope everyone's weekends were well, there were too many posts to catch up on to actually catch up. 
I went to the Spartan Race at Fenway Park on Saturday, and it was freezing! like the stadium stairs (we essentially ran up and down the stands all around the park then on the field and locker rooms and dugout, I've never used so many stairs in my life!!!) I'll share some pictures later, they're all on my phone and on friends facebooks. 
My friend who had to stay in the hospital instead of racing like we planned was ok with it, we went to visit her the night before and after. And it actually wasn't weird going out to the city and staying in the hotel with 2 people who I've only ever talked to online, they're those type of people who no matter how socially bad I am, I still felt comfortable around (although it was hard to explain to my parents that I was going to stay with people I knew from the internet lol)
I'm covered in bruises, stomach, all over my thighs and a huge one up my arm, and i'm so sore I can't lift my arms above parallel to the ground! (I'll post some pictures of obstacles and stuff for people who haven't heard of Spartan Races) but basically since i'm shorter, I had a lot of issues jumping over walls we had to (my friend's dad had to have my step on his knees and shoulders to help hoist me over!) Basically the races are meant to be extremely challenging.


----------



## bouaboua

Little enclosure for new CDT and TDT.








The TDT dug-in already...


----------



## bouaboua

And how long ago you created Clovis Turtles and Tortoises rescue? @Yvonne G


----------



## Yvonne G

I started the Cen-Val Chapter of the California Turtle & Tortoise Club in the '80's, and I was their secretary, then president for several years. I eventually got tired of having to do everything with very little help, and I got out of the club, but there was still a need for a turtle rescue, so I continued to do rescue. I've been doing it for maybe 25 years or so.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Today I woke up, not with nausea like my stomach seems to enjoy doing, but a sore throat, runny nose, and "clogged up head" (someone must know a better word to explain that) but since my nose is just drippy its been collecting in my throat and upsetting my stomach while I feel like im choking/drowning. Stayed up until about 2:30 last night to do homework so I mean not much rest on such a feeling, but its been a pretty interesting day. I had to give a presentation today and I was so tired and maybe groggy is a good word too, that I wasn't even anxious to do the presentation (and I have HORRIFIC anxiety especially of social situations including public speaking, like medicated but still not enough, bad anxiety) now I'm at work trying to tough out my last hour and actually get stuff done while trying not to rub my drippy nose too much... I cant tell is this is a cold or just a result from being out in the cold so long Saturday!


(I think it can be described as a head cold!) Do you like Benedryl? Takes care of everything! (maybe just me!!)


Elohi said:


> Hello friends. I had a slow star at to the day because I was up with extreme nausea last night and woke up a lot even when it had subsided. I may have eaten some questionable food at the blessing way yesterday.
> 
> My husband stayed home so it could rest and to take care of little bitty if I got sicker. So fat in not sicker but my guts are all tender, but so far no other symptoms.
> 
> I'm suppose to be getting us ready for a trip but I'm feeling anxious and unproductive. :0/


I'm sorry! Being sick sucks.  I hope you guys get better!!
Where are you going? I hope you feel better by then!


----------



## juli11

Cool story Yvonne much experience you got in these years I think.. 
I will go to bed now I'm really tired. 
What you guys have to try is to sleep with an open window and without close curtains. So that the pure coldness can come in. I sleep on this way since the summer but it makes first really fun since we have under 10C in the night. I looked on my app and today I'll sleep at 5C. Maybe at 10C the house warms me too. But try it in the morning you can wake up on two ways first totally fresh and happy or ill :-D


----------



## dmmj

Above the neck it is a cold,below it is a fever.


----------



## juli11

Sorry I don't know that you want to see my English..


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all  I hope everyone had a good weekend. We went to a great car show yesterday. I totally had to wear a bib


----------



## Jacqui

now maybe?


----------



## Yvonne G

juli11 said:


> Sorry I don't know that you want to see my English..





BR-R-R, Julian!!! No thank you. I love fresh air, but not frigid fresh! Besides, leaving the window open defeats the purpose of building a nice fire in the wood stove.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats a good TV show thats on netflix? I'm into sci-fi stuff.
> (tortdad can not answer this question cuz he bullies me)



Sliders? 



russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> it was made before i was born!!! to old! thanks for your help, know any newer tv shows?



It just dawned to me that you completely missed out on that magical time known as the 90s.


----------



## Jacqui

juli11 said:


> What you guys have to try is to sleep with an open window and without close curtains.



I keep my windows open until temps go to 40-45. My Chihuahuas already think I am being abusive just with making them go outside to potty in this cold weather. I would hate to see what they would do, if I made them sleep with the windows open in the cold.


----------



## Jacqui

Noel, glad you enjoyed your weekend. I bet Ken or David will be along soon making some comment about you wearing a bib.


----------



## Jacqui

Steven, okay I am seriously jealous of you now. I have never been blessed with working with a TDT or even seeing one in person. When I was at WalMart I looked at (what I was taught was Mother-in-law's tongue) plants like the one at the front of your ne picture. Geesh the price they wanted.  I like the lid you made.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Noel, glad you enjoyed your weekend. I bet Ken or David will be along soon making some comment about you wearing a bib.


It wouldn't be the forum without them making a comment like that


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> It wouldn't be the forum without them making a comment like that



Nor would it be as much fun.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I keep my windows open until temps go to 40-45. My Chihuahuas already think I am being abusive just with making them go outside to potty in this cold weather. I would hate to see what they would do, if I made them sleep with the windows open in the cold.


Doggy sweaters?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Doggy sweaters?
> View attachment 105207


That would be the look I would be giving you if you left the windows open and it was 40 outside


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> It just dawned to me that you completely missed out on that magical time known as the 90s.


hey I'm a 90s kid! 1998 i was born!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> That would be the look I would be giving you if you left the windows open and it was 40 outside


Hmmm... yes... he doesn't look pleased, does he?


I think he needs a sweater, too.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey I'm a 90s kid! 1998 i was born!


 You practically missed the whole decade! Only 2 years you had, and I'm doubting you remember when you were 2.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You practically missed the whole decade! Only 2 years you had, and I'm doubting you remember when you were 2.


it still counts! i am a 90s kid!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> it still counts! i am a 90s kid!


*Sigh.
Okay. You were born in the 90's, but you 'sort of' missed out on the majority of it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> *Sigh.
> Okay. You were born in the 90's, but you 'sort of' missed out on the majority of it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Nice furby shirt.
(99 is reeeeaaaalllly pushing it, you barely slip by!)


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> it still counts! i am a 90s kid!



I don't think it counts unless you can remember 1990. You missed the part where MTV played Epic music videos.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> I don't think it counts unless you can remember 1990. You missed the part where MTV played Epic music videos.


thats really crap music....


----------



## jaizei

You had to be there.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> You had to be there.


if that was the music you guys listened to in the 90s, then i don't want to be a 90s kid.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how was everyones day?


----------



## Elohi

Watson is of the burrowing variety I think.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Doggy sweaters?
> View attachment 105207



I think about it. lol My neighbor puts them on hers before they go out.


----------



## taza

Well just got home from driving bus for ten hours. I'm pooped. Roads were bad first thing this morning, huge amounts of accidents. They got better as the day progressed even with five more inches of snow, but at dusk temps dropped and instant ice everywhere. Cars all over the place even one of our drivers did a 180 in a city bus. Glad I'm home now.! Tonight is dropping to minus ten celcius don't know what that is in farenhiet but its d******* COLD!


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> if that was the music you guys listened to in the 90s, then i don't want to be a 90s kid.


Haters gonna hate. 






I don't discriminate, I listen to bad music no matter the decade.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei this is a good 90s song


----------



## Jacqui

taza said:


> Well just got home from driving bus for ten hours. I'm pooped. Roads were bad first thing this morning, huge amounts of accidents. They got better as the day progressed even with five more inches of snow, but at dusk temps dropped and instant ice everywhere. Cars all over the place even one of our drivers did a 180 in a city bus. Glad I'm home now.! Tonight is dropping to minus ten celcius don't know what that is in farenhiet but its d******* COLD!



Hmm 180 in a bus, that would have been fun (in a scary type of way). Glad you made it safely.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## mike taylor

jaizei said:


> I don't think it counts unless you can remember 1990. You missed the part where MTV played Epic music videos.


I totally have that cd in my truck . Lol


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> if that was the music you guys listened to in the 90s, then i don't want to be a 90s kid.


Pantera was a 90 's band.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 105214



Looks like he has had a rough life.


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> jaizei this is a good 90s song


I totally have all their cds in my truck .


----------



## lisa127

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> it still counts! i am a 90s kid!


That's how I am with the sixties. I literally was born 12 months before the decade ended. So though I was born in the sixties, I really don't remember the 60's much!!....lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I remember F. Z. from the '70's-'90's !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I sorta remember the '60's…


----------



## mike taylor

taza said:


> Well just got home from driving bus for ten hours. I'm pooped. Roads were bad first thing this morning, huge amounts of accidents. They got better as the day progressed even with five more inches of snow, but at dusk temps dropped and instant ice everywhere. Cars all over the place even one of our drivers did a 180 in a city bus. Glad I'm home now.! Tonight is dropping to minus ten celcius don't know what that is in farenhiet but its d******* COLD!


Now why can't I be riding a bus doing 180's on the freeway? Every time we go to the rodeo we ride the bus . Never not one time did we do a 180 . I would be the one person screaming do it again!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Looks like he has had a rough life.


oh yea also that dude is dead....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> I totally had to wear a bib


Not sure why, I wasn't there!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey cowboy


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Now why can't I be riding a bus doing 180's on the freeway? Every time we go to the rodeo we ride the bus . Never not one time did we do a 180 . I would be the one person screaming do it again!



I can see you doing just that. lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey cowboy


Howdy Nick. How is it?


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> oh yea also that dude is dead....


He overdosed on heroin, so did Layne Staley from Alice in Chains. Then Kurt Cobain shot himself from nirvana. We lost a bunch of good musicians in the nineties.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> I can see you doing just that. lol


I forgot to add holding up my beer. As they let you drink on the bus.


----------



## taza

mike taylor said:


> Now why can't I be riding a bus doing 180's on the freeway? Every time we go to the rodeo we ride the bus . Never not one time did we do a 180 . I would be the one person screaming do it again!


LOL!


mike taylor said:


> Now why can't I be riding a bus doing 180's on the freeway? Every time we go to the rodeo we ride the bus . Never not one time did we do a 180 . I would be the one person screaming do it again!


LOL! I'll ask the driver tomorrow what he was screaming.


----------



## taza

Jacqui said:


> Hmm 180 in a bus, that would have been fun (in a scary type of way). Glad you made it safely.


Thanks Mike


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy Nick. How is it?


soaking some torts right now


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I think about it. lol My neighbor puts them on hers before they go out.


There's a whole variety .... hmmm, being forced to wear a sweater is a different kind, of abuse, I think.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

News just said the chocolate demand may exceed the supply by 2020!!!!!
I guess drought and a fungus are to blame. Hell, people are freaking out about Ebola while a very frightening cliff is looming on the horizon and no one seems to see it coming. I'm gonna start hoarding.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> News just said the chocolate demand may exceed the supply by 2020!!!!!
> I guess drought and a fungus are to blame. Hell, people are freaking out about Ebola while a very frightening cliff is looming on the horizon and no one seems to see it coming. I'm gonna start hoarding.


That's a scary thing!  http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/Business/story?id=6871539
If chocolate hoarding becomes a thing (HA! Please, we all do it) don't take all the kitkats, because I'll be buying those!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Regular or dark?


----------



## Yvonne G

I recently bought a bag of Kit Kat miniatures and it contained a few that were white chocolate instead of milk. M-m-m-m...I really liked them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

White chocolate is no more chocolate than almond milk is milk!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I recently bought a bag of Kit Kat miniatures and it contained a few that were white chocolate instead of milk. M-m-m-m...I really liked them.



Those are my favorite! I love love white chocolate.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey you guys talking about chocolate?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

dark chocolate bars are best....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey you guys talking about chocolate?



No, they found a new species of turtle...in Borneo...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

maggie3fan said:


> No, they found a new species of turtle...in Borneo...


really?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> White chocolate is no more chocolate than almond milk is milk!!!!


White chocolate contains cocoa butter... I remember that from the time I visited a Chocolate meuseum in Switzerland. That day was so nice, I even remember that the guy working there liked an Egyptian song. A few people working there even knew a few Arabic words. How do I remember this?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> News just said the chocolate demand may exceed the supply by 2020!!!!!
> I guess drought and a fungus are to blame. Hell, people are freaking out about Ebola while a very frightening cliff is looming on the horizon and no one seems to see it coming. I'm gonna start hoarding.



The problem with hoarding chocolate is it calls to you at night, when your at your weakest. For some reason, chocolate never stays around long enough to spoil.

Actually, that's not true for me any more. Some chocolate does last around here. I have some Easter candy in the frig from two years ago.  Kit Kats, Butterfingers, Zero, and Peanut butter cups have short life spans still though.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> dark chocolate bars are best....



I knew I liked you Maggie... your no threat to me when it comes to candy.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

milky ways are like the best!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

its been 3 minutes and no ones has replied on the chat..... its dead


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> milky ways are like the best!



I wouldn't say the best, but they are pretty good.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> (I think it can be described as a head cold!) Do you like Benedryl? Takes care of everything! (maybe just me!!)
> 
> I'm sorry! Being sick sucks.  I hope you guys get better!!
> Where are you going? I hope you feel better by then!


I've been taking Alka Seltzer, it helps with the head stuffies but not the dripping nose. I'm gonna find out if i can take both for tomorrow since I hate being that person who's constantly sniffling


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its been 3 minutes and no ones has replied on the chat..... its dead



Nah, it's only resting.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> I've been taking Alka Seltzer, it helps with the head stuffies but not the dripping nose. I'm gonna find out if i can take both for tomorrow since I hate being that person who's constantly sniffling


i never get sick


----------



## Abdulla6169

I once tasted some Green Tea Kit Kat from Japan, it tested weird and nice  I really like Lindtt and Milka. They are just amazing.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I once tasted some Green Tea Kit Kat from Japan, it tested weird and nice  I really like Lindtt and Milka. They are just amazing.



Hmmm that's interesting. Never would have thought green tea would be a kit kat.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I like black licorice best and Heath bars next....


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i never get sick



Yeah, but that was before your cut off your locks of hair...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

maggie3fan said:


> I like black licorice best and Heath bars next....


black licorice... gross


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Yeah, but that was before your cut off your locks of hair...


oh no i will get sick all the time because i have short hair! dude what are you talking about?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I like black licorice best and Heath bars next....



Once more you can have my licorice, but I think we need to split the Heath bars.  I used to like the Heath much better before my teeth got so bad.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

its been 4 minutes and no one has replied the chat is dead


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello anyone still alive?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## dmmj

I saw aztortmom wearing a bib, and I thought to myself (Comment removed), and that folks is that.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey dmmj


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I saw aztortmom wearing a bib, and I thought to myself (Comment removed), and that folks is that.



Chicken


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

yay friends! I'm not alone any more!


----------



## dmmj

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yay friends! I'm not alone any more!


Just FYI just because we ae here, does not bestow friendship privileges, just sayin.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> Just FYI just because we ae here, does not bestow friendship privileges, just sayin.


oh.....


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Just FYI just because we ae here, does not bestow friendship privileges, just sayin.



You said that so well!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

you guys are mean


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you guys are mean



We have never denied that. So is all your homework done?


----------



## dmmj

You should meet me in real life, it won't change that opinion.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you guys are mean



You're lucky I have rules about who I bully.


----------



## dmmj

But jazei, kids are the easiest to bully, you can bully 3 or 4 at a time.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj your an *** dude.


----------



## dmmj

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> dmmj your an *** dude.


It took you long enough to figure it out.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> dmmj your an *** dude.



***You're


----------



## jaizei

I guess there's always room for an exception.


----------



## jaizei

I was gonna follow with another post "...or two. _glances at Jacqui_"

But she kinda scares me.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> ***You're


I didn't catch that, guess I will have to retire as grammar police.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I was gonna follow with another post "...or two. _glances at Jacqui_"
> 
> But she kinda scares me.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> oh no i will get sick all the time because i have short hair! dude what are you talking about?


Well yeah! Why else would I have gotten sick!?


----------



## Elohi

Hey hey!!


----------



## Elohi




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> Hey hey!!


hey


----------



## dmmj

good now nick won't feel all alone... alone......alone


----------



## Elohi

How is everyone?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> How is everyone?


I'm good, except dmmj is being an rude to me.


----------



## smarch

Here's some of my race pictures. 

We still made it fun for my friend who couldn't go.



Fenway!!





Pre-Race



Post race



And I got bruises forming the night right after the race already


----------



## dmmj

Well to be honest, I am rude to everyone, you're ( correct use) not special in that regard.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> And I got bruises forming the night right after the race already


I'm thinkin' if you worked on not falling…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> Well to be honest, I am rude to everyone, you're, ( correct use) not special in that regard.


Helped you out with a much needed comma…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got my remote thermometers base station cycling between the sulcata heated house and the great outdoors. Too much fun seeing the outdoor temp at 29°f and the heated house temp at 79.7°f.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Night you all Torts's people. 

Grammar police come get me please............


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good night to you, Steven!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got my remote thermometers base station cycling between the sulcata heated house and the great outdoors. Too much fun seeing the outdoor temp at 29°f and the heated house temp at 79.7°f.


What will be the electric bill next month?? Enough to buy a new car?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

All the temp talk aside, I'm not real happy with the humidity level in the heated house. I've got a humidifier that cycles on when the heater cycles on but it is set on low. Tomorrow, when I pry my cold, apathetic rear off the couch I will change the setting to high and see if that meets my requirements.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> What will be the electric bill next month?? Enough to buy a new car?


Realistically, it shouldn't go up. This house, although larger, is better insulated than their old one.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Nick. Here's another bonus to being old…roughish day today and so I nodded off about four times sitting up with the tv on from about 8:30-9:00. Little micro-naps. Now I almost feel refreshed.


----------



## dmmj

This is prob the best and saddest christmas song.




I feel like tearing up my man card, everytime I hear it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Regular or dark?


Regular. Dark tastes like Montezuma chocolate


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I once tasted some Green Tea Kit Kat from Japan, it tested weird and nice  I really like Lindtt and Milka. They are just amazing.


Did you try the strawberry? I have a friend who went to Japan last year in July, and she brought GreenTea and Strawberry kitkats back. 
We weren't entirely sure it was green tea, the box was just REALLY green, so that's cool


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Well yeah! Why else would I have gotten sick!?
> View attachment 105245


Shoat hair is the best! I had long hair for a long time, and I got it chopped of because I hated taking care of it 
Looks like you had an awesome time on your race! I bet your friend will be you happy you took some pics for her, she can virtually be there with you guys! Aloe Vera cream helps on getting rid of those bruises


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm good, except dmmj is being an rude to me.


Hmmm... is there an exception?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning tort family


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Nick. Here's another bonus to being old…roughish day today and so I nodded off about four times sitting up with the tv on from about 8:30-9:00. Little micro-naps. Now I almost feel refreshed.


POWERNAP ACTIVATED!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi. What are you doing today?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Did you try the strawberry? I have a friend who went to Japan last year in July, and she brought GreenTea and Strawberry kitkats back.
> We weren't entirely sure it was green tea, the box was just REALLY green, so that's cool


No... But that green candy was really cool!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning tort family


Morning Noel!


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm thinkin' if you worked on not falling…


It was mostly from jumping over (short= into) walls! Just subtract the mud on this and yeah i had to get my 5'2" self over one o


----------



## Elohi

Good morning! I request a do-over. Rewind to 10pm last night, just to sleep again. -sigh-


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey everyone. Bounce over is read the article I just posted from, “Wired" in regard to the super cookies the major carriers have been exposed to using. In the body of the article are links to two tests you can run to see if your device has it. The first test is from Nicholas Weaver of UC Berkeley. It's a fine testing program, but I think ya all should really use Kenneth Whites site. He is private and to date has yet to get government funding/backing. 
Share the link if you use The Facebook. 
To run the test, turn off your wifi. At the top of the page, fourth line down, you will see; Broadcast UID. If there is nothing to the right of this, your device is clean at the time of testing.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning tort family


Good Morning Noel! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi. What are you doing today?


Doctor's appointment at 8:30......


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Doctor's appointment at 8:30......


Is it a, “fun" doctor visit?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Doctor's appointment at 8:30......


In the morning? I'd be a little late. 
I hope it goes well!!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I like black licorice best and Heath bars next....



Yeah, right...what about Good N Plenty? Huh?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So has anyone ran the device test yet? Here's the part that rubs me; we pay for a package that includes a “privacy" option, then the carrier we are paying for this privacy sells our information and habits for more money. Don't get me wrong, I love money. I just think honesty or at least transparency are somewhat important.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Doctor's appointment at 8:30......



Hope it goes well. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> This is prob the best and saddest christmas song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like tearing up my man card, everytime I hear it.



It is indeed a sad one.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Did you try the strawberry? I have a friend who went to Japan last year in July, and she brought GreenTea and Strawberry kitkats back.
> We weren't entirely sure it was green tea, the box was just REALLY green, so that's cool



Strawberry??? Oh double yummy!!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Good morning! I request a do-over. Rewind to 10pm last night, just to sleep again. -sigh-



Now that sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*


----------



## Jacqui

Getting up every two hours all night long to reset the kittens heating pad is getting old, but they are still alive and kicking so it must be a good thing.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Jacqui

Great news here, starting today our temps during the day will get about freezing! Not a whole lot, they will still be in the 30s pretty much, but still a major improvement.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey



Morning! Ready for school?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Morning! Ready for school?


oh yea, i got to start my homework soon


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey everyone. Bounce over is read the article I just posted from, “Wired" in regard to the super cookies the major carriers have been exposed to using. In the body of the article are links to two tests you can run to see if your device has it. The first test is from Nicholas Weaver of UC Berkeley. It's a fine testing program, but I think ya all should really use Kenneth Whites site. He is private and to date has yet to get government funding/backing.
> Share the link if you use The Facebook.
> To run the test, turn off your wifi. At the top of the page, fourth line down, you will see; Broadcast UID. If there is nothing to the right of this, your device is clean at the time of testing.


I can't find it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I can't find it.


Off topic chit chat. Something like 4th down on the app.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> oh yea, i got to start my homework soon



Start it?? Why didn't you do it last night?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Start it?? Why didn't you do it last night?


Now that's just a silly question! We're talkin' 'bout Nick here, right?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Start it?? Why didn't you do it last night?


i had netflix to watch.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So my bonsai ginkgo is not digging these 20° temps


And I'm afraid the wisteria will soon be naked!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So my bonsai ginkgo is not digging these 20° temps
> View attachment 105295
> 
> And I'm afraid the wisteria will soon be naked!
> View attachment 105296


all your plants look sad cowboy


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i had netflix to watch.



Schoolwork should come before fun.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Schoolwork should come before fun.


who needs school when you have swag


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i had netflix to watch.



Need to learn to multitask.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

ok finished my homework


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i has like 2 assignments


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs school when you have swag



Obviously, you do.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> all your plants look sad cowboy


Not all of them! The conifers still look good…well the dawn redwood dropped all it's foliage as well, but it's supposed to.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

it got way to cold for my sulcata last night, I'm just going to keep him in my room at night so he doesn't get to cold.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm just going to keep him in my room at night so he doesn't get to cold.


Do you have a good setup in your room for your sulcata?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Do you have a good setup in your room for your sulcata?


will he be fine in a 2 by 2ft tub just at night? he's 9inches


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Super small enclosure. Heat?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Super small enclosure. Heat?


I'm going to use a CHE


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think it's too small so keep an active eye on things. Keep it dark. Way dark to avoid disturbing it more than it's disturbed simply by being your pet!!! Lol.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Noel! ! !


Morning Steven


----------



## Elohi

Could he look any grumpier? And what is up with this burrowing? He's in the same spot as last night, except he's turned himself around


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

He's waiting for the cable guy to show up.


----------



## LoutheRussian

howdy y'all. Hahah


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hiya Luke! How goes it in the panhandle state?


----------



## Yvonne G

I bought a portable CD player from Amazon a couple weeks ago and now I have my ears plugged in to Patsy Cline. Man-o-man I love her voice. After I've gone all through the CD's I have of her I'll move over to Willie Nelson. I love his voice too. Best part is both of them sing in the same range that I sing in, so if I know the words, I can accompany them.

I bought up CD's as I could afford them, even though I had no means to play them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne, do you like Bob Wills and the Texas Playboys at all?


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> I bought a portable CD player from Amazon a couple weeks ago and now I have my ears plugged in to Patsy Cline. Man-o-man I love her voice. After I've gone all through the CD's I have of her I'll move over to Willie Nelson. I love his voice too. Best part is both of them sing in the same range that I sing in, so if I know the words, I can accompany them.
> 
> I bought up CD's as I could afford them, even though I had no means to play them.


Can you play them on your computer?

It's been a long time since I've bought/used a cd. My van has a CD player that I've never even used. It won't be long and they won't put CD players in cars. It'll be nothing but satellite radio, Bluetooth audio, and services like pandora.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't think I've heard them. I'm really not a country music aficionado. I just heard a song I liked, then bought that person's tunes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yvonne, do you like Bob Wills and the Texas Playboys at all?


I ask in that I've got close to 20 hrs. worth of Bob and I could copy and get them to you if you'd like.


----------



## Yvonne G

My computer has a slot for DVD's, but I don't know if it plays CD's. But I move around so much, inside then outside, then back inside, that I wanted something I could put in my pocket.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I ask in that I've got close to 20 hrs. worth of Bob and I could copy and get them to you if you'd like.



That's a very generous offer, CK, but thanks anyway. I'll stick to Patsy and Willie.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hiya Luke! How goes it in the panhandle state?


Oh it goes. We had snow yesterday morning when I woke up but quickly melted as soon as the sun hit it. Lou looks at me every morning like "Why the hell did you bring me to this place?" He will love me when the spring comes though. 
I started training at work last night. It was just a host shift which was boring but tonight I have a training shift for serving and I get to sample the food today.


----------



## Yvonne G

I DID by the group of CD's they were touting on an infomercial a while back for lots of country music tunes - I recognised quite a few of them, but now I can't find the package of CD's...darn it! I put it away real good.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Patsy and Bob were the same era.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Patsy and Bob were the same era.


Fine. Bob likely started 15 years before Patsy…


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Strawberry??? Oh double yummy!!


The strawberry was pretty good, just white chocolate with flavor. What's your favorite chocolate?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> oh yea, i got to start my homework soon


Shouldn't you have done that last night???


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i has like 2 assignments


Was one for English?
No, JK....


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Was one for English?
> No, JK....


I just finished my literary analysis!   Finally I'm done...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I just finished my literary analysis!   Finally I'm done...


Yay! It's always a great feeling when you get some important work done. I don't like writing essays  
(*clears throat. Maybe you should try it sometime Nick  ) 
When will you get the test results back? (from the other day!)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yay! It's always a great feeling when you get some important work done. I don't like writing essays
> (*clears throat. Maybe you should try it sometime Nick  )
> When will you get the test results back? (from the other day!)


I'm not sure when we will get the English test back, but on that math test I told you guys about I got a %96.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Lou says hello


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm not sure when we will get the English test back, but on that math test I told you guys about I got a %96.


Awesome job! 96% is great, and more than I'd be expecting if I had a math test  so great job.
Waiting for a score is terrible, but yours will be awesome


----------



## LoutheRussian

one more cuz he's so darn cute.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Your tort is adorable


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

School is boring


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Hope it goes well. *fingers crossed*


It's a follow up with my Oncologist. CT scan result are fine. So she cleared me for another year. Praise The Lord.


----------



## bouaboua

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> In the morning? I'd be a little late.
> I hope it goes well!!


Thank you. It is a follow up check. Thanks.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is it a, “fun" doctor visit?


Not a bad visit. So that can be category as "fun".

It's a follow up with my Oncologist. CT scan result are fine. So she cleared me for another year.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Not a bad visit. So that can be category as "fun".
> 
> It's a follow up with my Oncologist. CT scan result are fine. So she cleared me for another year.


Thank God everything is all right.  May you always be that way.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> School is boring


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> CT scan result are fine. So she cleared me for another year.



So certainly a fun visit!


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Thank God everything is all right.  May you always be that way.


Thank you Sir!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Man, this all about your outlook!  School may not hold any 'relevance' now...  but in a few years, hopefully you'll realize school is your magical golden key to what you want to do in life. And life, pretty much!
So study hard, mister!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Thank you. It is a follow up check. Thanks.


I'm glad it went well for you!! Doctors and all their pokey proddy-ness...


----------



## LoutheRussian

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 105311
> 
> Your tort is adorable


Thank you  he's the best


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> It's a follow up with my Oncologist. CT scan result are fine. So she cleared me for another year. Praise The Lord.



Party time!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Oh it goes. We had snow yesterday morning when I woke up but quickly melted as soon as the sun hit it. Lou looks at me every morning like "Why the hell did you bring me to this place?" He will love me when the spring comes though.
> I started training at work last night. It was just a host shift which was boring but tonight I have a training shift for serving and I get to sample the food today.



Good luck with training.  Where are you going to be working?


----------



## dmmj

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs school when you have swag


Ummmm, no comment.


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> School is boring


 
The actual academic part of school really isn't that bad, Nick. Your outlook and attitude about it and other "boring responsibilities" will make or break the experience. You are only as miserable as you allow yourself to be. You literally have 100% control over your feelings, even the negative ones....even your feelings over the things you can't control, like attending school. 
No, it's not vacation. No, it's not paradise, but it's currently your job. That's right...your employment. No you aren't getting paid to endure it, but you are making educational and developmental gains every single day. It's teaching you, training you, for dealing with the obligations and responsibilities of your adult life. 
This old person is boring you...but she's speaking the truth.


----------



## tortadise

So I have to admit, I am a big time rum drinker. I love rum. So I have been going to these random little liquor stores in downtown Dallas where my job site is at. I have found some very very nice rums. This one is my favorite so far.

It's a 25 year anejo rum from Venezuela. Not cheap but worth it indeed. Mmmmmmmm can't wait to sip on some tonight while working on the mountain shack.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> Good luck with training.  Where are you going to be working?


I'll be serving at an upscale restaurant called Harvest here in McKinney


----------



## tortadise

LoutheRussian said:


> I'll be serving at an upscale restaurant called Harvest here in McKinney


Harvest? I have lived in mckinney since 1995 never heard of that place before. Is it in downtown historic side of mckinney?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

20130908 120003.m4a

That will be all now.


----------



## dmmj

tortadise said:


> So I have to admit, I am a big time rum drinker. I love rum.
> View attachment 105316


Remember drinking rum before 10 oclock, makes you a pirate, not an alcoholic.


----------



## dmmj

Remember, if no one comes from the future to stop you from doing it, then how bad of a decision can it really be?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This seller on eBay has some good books at good prices. I just got one. Seems like a reliable seller. 

seller:azsunlover40


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This seller on eBay has some good books at good prices. I just got one. Seems like a reliable seller.
> 
> seller:azsunlover40


Never mind. They've mainly expired. I've sent a note to the seller that I'd help sell some from here. I'll let you guys/gals know first.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Remember, if no one comes from the future to stop you from doing it, then how bad of a decision can it really be?



Maybe really bad and you wiped out the future, so nobody could come back and stop you.


----------



## mike taylor

tortadise said:


> So I have to admit, I am a big time rum drinker. I love rum. So I have been going to these random little liquor stores in downtown Dallas where my job site is at. I have found some very very nice rums. This one is my favorite so far.
> 
> It's a 25 year anejo rum from Venezuela. Not cheap but worth it indeed. Mmmmmmmm can't wait to sip on some tonight while working on the mountain shack.
> View attachment 105316


I don't know about the rum, but I do like the emblem in the middle of your steering wheel


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i like soda.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i like soda.....


I like sheep…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I like sheep…


i like tortoises


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. That's just wrong.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. That's just wrong.


?


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I like sheep…


You would!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm confused whats going on.


----------



## mike taylor

You need to listen more in school.


----------



## tortadise

dmmj said:


> Remember drinking rum before 10 oclock, makes you a pirate, not an alcoholic.


Lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> You need to listen more in school.


no I'm fine


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I like sheep…



No comment.


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. That's just wrong.


It took me a minute to get this.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> No comment.


whats going on


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Remember drinking rum before 10 oclock, makes you a pirate, not an alcoholic.



So now Kelly needs an eye patch.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> It took me a minute to get this.


i still don't get it! explain


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i still don't get it! explain



Sometimes explaining things makes it lose it's meaning.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Sometimes explaining things makes it lose it's meaning.


come on dude, please explain!


----------



## Yvonne G

The plant nursery down the street from me is thinning their inventory prior to their going out of business sale. I stopped on the way home and picked up several hosta, a big pot of viola, a colocasia, a hardy hibiscus and a couple of variegated banana trees. I got them all 45% off. Most of them die back in winter, so I've put them into my new greenhouse temporarily. I'm not going to plant them until we get that yard (that the greenhouse is in) all fixed up and ready for inhabitants. So far I don't know who I'm going to put in there.


----------



## dmmj

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i still don't get it! explain


Sorry R/S/T, If I have to explain it, you are probably to young to tell it to. apologies.


----------



## Yvonne G

I didn't get it either, Nick.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

please tell us


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i like soda.....


Good!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Good!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> please tell us


Okay, guys, you said, i like tortoises
The way it can (and definitely was) be taken is, i REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY like tortoises
Do you get it?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Actually, to add on, you probably meant it as, i like tortoises
(lol cause i'm on tortoiseforum) but that's not that way most (I think) thought of it.
Which means we're really really messed up sickos.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, I see...you have to get your mind down in the gutter just a tad.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Okay, guys, you said, i like tortoises
> The way it can (and definitely was) be taken is, i REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY like tortoises
> Do you get it?


oh god. its okay I'm not about that.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, I see...you have to get your mind down in the gutter just a tad.


Just a tad.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> Sorry R/S/T, If I have to explain it, you are probably to young to tell it to. apologies.


Sorry, I had to clear that up


----------



## dmmj

I will try to explain it without breaking the rules. So it has to do with rumors of the lonely shepherd,ranch hand,or cowboy, and what happens on the pasture, ok. When you said i like tortoises, CK said " that was to far" or whatever he said. That is as much as I can explain, I think.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 105341


Let's all just think of it simply, then, because that's... no...
I like tortoises, then, too


----------



## Yvonne G

Have you seen the sculptures made out of books by Tomoko Takeda?:

http://www.boredpanda.com/book-carvings-tomoko-takeda/


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, I see...you have to get your mind down in the gutter just a tad.


For those of us who basically live there, it was easy to get.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> I will try to explain it without breaking the rules. So it has to do with rumors of the lonely shepherd,ranch hand,or cowboy, and what happens on the pasture, ok. When you said i like tortoises, CK said " that was to far" or whatever he said. That is as much as I can explain, I think.


cowboy!


----------



## mike taylor

I sent you a p.m. Ken .


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cowboy!
> View attachment 105344


Good one!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey ken! Where are you?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I've returned from creeping on the creepy smiles of the world wide web.


 

 

 
It's a scary place.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hello.
Doing schoolwork?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

sure...


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I've returned from creeping on the creepy smiles of the world wide web.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a scary place.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


>


 Thank you! Perfect for adding that Joker affect.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> sure...





What are you going to hand in at school tomorrow? We (100%, right? ) that school cannot be left for morning! You'll have to get up at 6 just to cobble something together!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

...unless you want to get up at six...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 105370
> 
> What are you going to hand in at school tomorrow? We (100%, right? ) that school cannot be left for morning! You'll have to get up at 6 just to cobble something together!


who needs school when you have swag.......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> ...unless you want to get up at six...


i have lots of homework tonight, i wont wait till the morning to do it.... i'll just start it at 1 in the morning.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Google images is awesome.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/swag
Dictionaries are even better.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Okay, it's Tuesday, I need to go watch the premier of this awesome Elephant documentary on Animal Planet at 10... I'm so looking forward to it! 
See, entertaining yet educational TV.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm mean sometimes...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 105371
> 
> View attachment 105372
> 
> View attachment 105373
> 
> I'm mean sometimes...


lol!!!!!!


----------



## LoutheRussian

tortadise said:


> Harvest? I have lived in mckinney since 1995 never heard of that place before. Is it in downtown historic side of mckinney?


Yes it's in the square. It's new. It's in the same location sauce used to be. The review comes out on Thursday.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 105371
> 
> View attachment 105372
> 
> View attachment 105373
> 
> I'm mean sometimes...


HA! I was trying to find a Willy Wonka smile for swag 
Awesome.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, right...what about Good N Plenty? Huh?


Good N Plenty's have black licorice in the middle...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Getting up every two hours all night long to reset the kittens heating pad is getting old, but they are still alive and kicking so it must be a good thing.



Hang in there Jacqui...we appreciate your effort...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Okay, it's Tuesday, I need to go watch the premier of this awesome Elephant documentary on Animal Planet at 10... I'm so looking forward to it!
> See, entertaining yet educational TV.



I don't know. If it isn't titled something like "Man-eating Super Elephant' is it really worth watching?


----------



## Elohi

Finally caught up. Good evening everyone.


----------



## dmmj

How about elephanado? I would watch that!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

At 35°f outside, I feel like we're warm compared to the rest of the country!


----------



## Elohi

Stinkin cold


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> View attachment 105375
> 
> 
> Stinkin cold


How did I know AT&T in my other thread…?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon Ducks ranked #2 in college football payoff rankings…! BAMM


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> View attachment 105375
> 
> 
> Stinkin cold




im ste same as you except we're dropping to 30 by 2am


----------



## dmmj

Stalking on face book, is fun until you accidently hit the like button.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're a little cooler up here in the hills than down in the flatlands.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

cold


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got 35.1° on my porch.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Think how fun Nebraska must be.


----------



## dmmj

I really really really feel bad for people outside of CA, I really do.  (Perhaps I should not have smiled)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj what part of cali are u in?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> dmmj what part of cali are u in?


Stalker alert!!!


----------



## dmmj

So. Cal, about 20mins from L.A., Why are you stalking me?


----------



## tortdad

dmmj said:


> So. Cal, about 20mins from L.A., Why are you stalking me?


He's already in the tree across the street with binoculars.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nick wants to get out of doing homework.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Stalker alert!!!


cowboy you asked me to come to your house..... your like 80 and I'm 15......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nick wants to get out of doing homework.


actually i did all my homework!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## dmmj

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cowboy you asked me to come to your house..... your like 80 and I'm 15......


 Stalker don't ask you to come to their house, they go to yours.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cowboy you asked me to come to your house..... your like 80 and I'm 15......


Correction. I TOLD you to come up here and we'd teach you the value of school and the rules of football so you could enjoy the games


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Correction. I TOLD you to come up here and we'd teach you the value of school and the rules of football so you could enjoy the games


ewww sports


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

any of you old people still alive?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## dmmj

I am gonna request no more nambla pics, please. I am pretty sure it breaks the rules, Thank you.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> I am gonna request mo more nambla pics, please. I am pretty sure it breaks the rules, Thank you.


okay I'm sorry  (by the way tortdad posted that pic a long time ago a and thats where i got it)


----------



## dmmj

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> okay I'm sorry  (by the way tortdad posted that pic a long time ago a and thats where i got it)


 I am well aware of that factoid, which is why I asked it to stop. No apologies are necessary.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> I am well aware of that factoid, which is why I asked it to stop. No apologies are necessary.


okay i wont do it again, I'm sorry


----------



## dmmj

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> okay i wont do it again, I'm sorry


 Ok, drop it, I said no apologies are needed, it was just a request, (I didn't use my official mod prompt), the matter is already forgoten.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> Ok, drop it, I said no apologies are needed, it was just a request, (I didn't use my official mod prompt), the matter is already forgoten.


I'm sorry for apologizing(was this to far?)


----------



## dmmj

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm sorry for apologizing(was this to far?)


 Keep poking the bear, why don't you?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> Keep poking the bear, why don't you?


?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

To act in such a way that has a good, but not definite chance, of causing trouble. had to google it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm sorry for apologizing(was this too far?)


TOO ! Now get on your school work youngin!!


----------



## Elohi

Lady October is giving me grey hairs...
She is like Freckles was as a hatchling, always up to something that leads to me finding her on her back.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> Lady October is giving me grey hairs...
> She is like Freckles was as a hatchling, always up to something that leads to me finding her on her back.


people is my family get white hairs early. my grandma got all white hair by the age of 14 and my brother is 17 and has gray hair.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> TOO ! Now get on your school work youngin!!


I DID ALL MY WORK!


----------



## dmmj

I just cleaned up a spam attack ( small one) only 4 posts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> I just cleaned up a spam attack ( small one) only 4 posts.


I've been know to flag spam. In the explanation area, I write, slug.


----------



## dmmj

I know, I see the reports.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I DID ALL MY WORK!


Well done you! Hey, for a good time, try and find the book, “The Lord of the Flies". It's a good read and a great study of society.


----------



## dmmj

Actually CowboyK, and R/S/T, do most of the flagging.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well done you! Hey, for a good time, try and find the book, “The Lord of the Flies". It's a good read and a great study of society.


wow dude, not to fast. reading is not my thing.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> Actually CowboyK, and R/S/T, do most of the flagging.


lol really


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've been know to flag spam. In the explanation area, I write, slug.


I report them sometimes too. I usually just write "spam" but one time it was funny so I put "hilarious spam".


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We both bow to the familiar applause…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how was everyones day?


----------



## Elohi

Damn, y'all were talking all at once and my comment is totally out of place in left field. Oops. Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Frantic. Dealing with stupid grown up stuff. Stupid but required.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Frantic. Dealing with stupid grown up stuff. Stupid but required.


like what?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> like what?


Life, the universe and everything…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Life, the universe and everything…


wow man thats deep....


----------



## Elohi

Mine was good. Well let's see, I did the usual "Tortoising". Totally a verb by the way...
And I did my usual daily routines. At 4 I started getting ready to take my son to piano and cooked dinner. Played referee at dinner. Took my son to piano and came home and tamed the bedtime tantrum of my little red head. Did the evening Tortoising. Parked my butt on the couch upstairs and ignored the playroom mess until my husband was done with his mining stuff and then we watched an episode of Breaking Bad. Now I'm off to make sure Lady October isn't on her back and everyone is "tucked in", then I plan to flip back and forth between here, fb, and Instagram until I get sleepy. If that doesn't work I'll read a little.


----------



## dmmj

Don't grow up, it's a trap.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

my day: i woke up, watched youtube for like an hour. did my homework. then got ready for school, got to school and sat in class thinking about how school is a waist of time. walked home said hi to my torts, watched youtube, did my homework and now I'm here.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> Don't grow up, it's a trap.


----------



## Elohi

^^ his grammar and punctuation might not be up to snuff but he's quick with the googler. Speedy googler.


----------



## Elohi

Autocorrect is evil.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> ^^ his grammar and punctuation might not be up to snuff but he's quick with the googler. Speedy googler.


yea i never really learned how to use punctuation


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Anyone seen the the movie, “She Hates Me" ? Looks fun.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Anyone seen the the movie, “She Hates Me" ? Looks fun.


whats it about?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats it about?


Googler it up man


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Googler it up man


okay


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Anyone seen the the movie, “She Hates Me" ? Looks fun.


 Don't need to see it, not when one lives it everyday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> Don't need to see it, not when one lives it everyday.


All these comedians out of work and here you are, making jokes for free!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did anyone see the reposted add I out up for the hovabator tonight. I was serious about making it happen if someone wants to kick me gas money. Well and shipping.


----------



## Elohi

Just saw it. Someone needs to scoop that up.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Right?


----------



## Elohi

That reminds me I need to finish cleaning up the incubator I borrowed and get it back to whom I borrowed it from. She just had a baby, emergency style, so I haven't been in a hurry but they are home now and she be needing her incubator I'm a couple of months.


----------



## dmmj

So, I have solved the hunger problem, I believe. We have a lot of dogs and cats, in shelters, right?o we could just kill (so to speak) 2 birds with one (metaphorical) stone. Tah dah, problem solved.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> So, I have solved the hunger problem, I believe. We have a lot of dogs and cats, in shelters, right?o we could just kill (so to speak) 2 birds with one (metaphorical) stone. Tah dah, problem solved.


You don't see many dogs and cats running the streets where my iPhone was assembled.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You don't see many dogs and cats running the streets where my iPhone was assembled.


thats just terrible!


----------



## Elohi

Goodnight y'all. Arguing teen and preteen won't wait for me to be fully awake before they start at one another in the morning so I better get some sleep. Hugs!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Only terrible from our point of view.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Only terrible from our point of view.


?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The dog and cat issue.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The dog and cat issue.


oh


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Only terrible from our point of view.


True. Message is in the receiver. Perspective is about vantage point and our perspective is as skewed to those whose perspective is skewed to us. My boulder is but a pebble in your path. Your boulder is but a pretty rock in mine. 
Yup...rambling has started. Time to shut up and go to bed. LOLOLOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Remember the Donner party? Jesus was my copilot, but we crashed in the mountains and I had to eat him…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Remember the Donner party? Jesus was my copilot, but we crashed in the mountains and I had to eat him…


cowboy ate jesus? lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nothing else but pine cones and rocks


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oregon Ducks ranked #2 in college football payoff rankings…! BAMM


If you're not first you're last! Ricky Bobby


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

After the Championship Game, we'll be 1st!!!


----------



## dmmj

I love that quote : if you are not first, you're last" words to live by.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> If you're not first you're last! Ricky Bobby





Cowboy_Ken said:


> After the Championship Game, we'll be 1st!!!





dmmj said:


> I love that quote : if you are not first, you're last" words to live by.



Second place is nothing more than 1st loser.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> okay I'm sorry  (by the way tortdad posted that pic a long time ago a and thats where i got it)


I smell a rat


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## juli11

Morning guys! I'm ill and chilling in my bed with the best view!


----------



## tortdad

Awesome room you got there. We have a 5 bedroom house but they are all filled with kids. My daughter is a junior in high school and has the largest room. My 12 year old says that when she moves out that he's taking her room and setting it up as a video game room, so he can occupy 2 bedrooms. He's going to be in for a surprise because I'm making it into a tort room, lol. 

Then when my daughter moves back in she can stay on the couch to encourage her to get back out, lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yea i never really learned how to use punctuation


Today I am going to become your English teacher. A sentence is made up of three components:
-A subject
-A verb
-An idea
Some phrases may lack the idea, subject, or the verb. These phrases are considered fragments when used alone. 
For example:
The hilarious post. (No verb)
Ditching class. (No subject)
When the cow jumped over the moon. (No idea)
When we have a phrase that contains a subject and a verb (without an idea), we can consider it a subordinate clause.
For example:
As the boy ditched class.
Or
Although he was nice to everyone.
A subordinate clause *needs* an Independent clause to be considered a full sentence. What is an independent clause? An independent clause contains a subject, verb, and an idea. The Subordinate clause will be italicized.
For example:
_Although he was nice to everyone_, he had no friends.  
Or
Buy your favorite game _when you earn enough money_. 
Note: the subordinate clause is linked to the independent clause by a comma only when it comes before the independent clause.
Beware of this deadly error:
Never, ever, ever, ever, ever link two independent clauses by using a comma. You can use a few methods that include:
1- Separating them with a full stop.
2- Linking them with a comma and a "FANBOYS" (for, and, nor, but, or, yet, so).
3- Separating them with a colon.
4- Adding a word that makes one of the independent clauses a dependent clause. 
This is the most valuable grammar lesson you will ever learn. Enjoy!


----------



## juli11

tortdad said:


> Awesome room you got there. We have a 5 bedroom house but they are all filled with kids. My daughter is a junior in high school and has the largest room. My 12 year old says that when she moves out that he's taking her room and setting it up as a video game room, so he can occupy 2 bedrooms. He's going to be in for a surprise because I'm making it into a tort room, lol.
> 
> Then when my daughter moves back in she can stay on the couch to encourage her to get back out, lol



Thank you. That's my room and that's only a small part of the collection :-D


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

maggie3fan said:


> Good N Plenty's have black licorice in the middle...


 Nothing about your taste, but that must be why I hated Good N Plenty's so much!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I don't know. If it isn't titled something like "Man-eating Super Elephant' is it really worth watching?



Yes! Totally!  Unfortunately, I'm not really sure that edition exists for elephants, but you can watch it for wolves. 
I didn't like that one, because wolves aren't man eating monsters...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> Finally caught up. Good evening everyone.


Does take a while, I have 4 more pages.  You guys were busy!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cowboy you asked me to come to your house..... your like 80 and I'm 15......








Still stalking?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> Actually CowboyK, and R/S/T, do most of the flagging.


If I see spam in GTD forum, I flag Yvonne. 
(because usually I don't remember anyone else  )


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> I smell a rat



It's dead and stinkin under my kitchen...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> If I see spam in GTD forum, I flag Yvonne.
> (because usually I don't remember anyone else  )



GTD?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oregon Ducks ranked #2 in college football payoff rankings…! BAMM




(Maggie shoots a wet raspberry at Cowboy)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

maggie3fan said:


> GTD?


General Tortoise Discussion 
I don't thnik I've seen spam elsewhere!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Okay, I'm late, but I have to share the chill...


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Today I am going to become your English teacher. A sentence is made up of three components:
> -A subject
> -A verb
> -An idea
> Some phrases may lack the idea, subject, or the verb. These phrases are considered fragments when used alone.
> For example:
> The hilarious post. (No verb)
> Ditching class. (No subject)
> When the cow jumped over the moon. (No idea)
> When we have a phrase that contains a subject and a verb (without an idea), we can consider it a subordinate clause.
> For example:
> As the boy ditched class.
> Or
> Although he was nice to everyone.
> A subordinate clause *needs* an Independent clause to be considered a full sentence. What is an independent clause? An independent clause contains a subject, verb, and an idea. The Subordinate clause will be italicized.
> For example:
> _Although he was nice to everyone_, he had no friends.
> Or
> Buy your favorite game _when you earn enough money_.
> Note: the subordinate clause is linked to the independent clause by a comma only when it comes before the independent clause.
> Beware of this deadly error:
> Never, ever, ever, ever, ever link two independent clauses by using a comma. You can use a few methods that include:
> 1- Separating them with a full stop.
> 2- Linking them with a comma and a "FANBOYS" (for, and, nor, but, or, yet, so).
> 3- Separating them with a colon.
> 4- Adding a word that makes one of the independent clauses a dependent clause.
> This is the most valuable grammar lesson you will ever learn. Enjoy!


 Until about junior year in high school I was determined that the comma was "optional" so I just never used it. then I was given a handout by a friend like 3 pages of "The Comma" so that year I went a little crazy and used it WAY too much, like the point that I stopped using periods when I should and created "senta-graphs"
but then again who's to say that's wrong..."It was the best of times, it was the worst of times..."


----------



## smarch

Good morning everyone!!
Cold is mostly gone, woke up and didn't need medicine to function. Which is good since I took Alka-Seltzer yesterday morning and my chest like REALLY hurt for a while... apparently its a sign of overdose but I've taken it more often than that before... it was scary either way!
Got my coffee  I can tell I shouldn't have gotten decaf! I was up until 2:30 sunday night/Monday morning doing homework, and I'm ne of those needs to be in bed by 10(ish) to function! I still haven't recovered!


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Until about junior year in high school I was determined that the comma was "optional" so I just never used it. then I was given a handout by a friend like 3 pages of "The Comma" so that year I went a little crazy and used it WAY too much, like the point that I stopped using periods when I should and created "senta-graphs"
> but then again who's to say that's wrong..."It was the best of times, it was the worst of times..."




And then you learn the superiority of the ellipsis...let them figure it out....


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> And then you learn the superiority of the ellipsis...let them figure it out....


 I have, and possibly always will, overuse the ellipsis. Its just too darn cool not to... and its a much better representation of a pause in text than a period (helps when you don't want your thoughts to be confused/mistaken across text)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Good morning everyone!!
> Cold is mostly gone, woke up and didn't need medicine to function. Which is good since I took Alka-Seltzer yesterday morning and my chest like REALLY hurt for a while... apparently its a sign of overdose but I've taken it more often than that before... it was scary either way!
> Got my coffee  I can tell I shouldn't have gotten decaf! I was up until 2:30 sunday night/Monday morning doing homework, and I'm ne of those needs to be in bed by 10(ish) to function! I still haven't recovered!


I'm glad you're feeling better!  When I take medicine, I never look at the clock, so I know I always overlap a little 
Could you add some sugar? It might help a little


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## bouaboua

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Okay, I'm late, but I have to share the chill...
> View attachment 105402


Keep warm my Friend! ! ! !


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Keep warm my Friend! ! ! !


Thank you! 
How cold is it there today?


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm glad you're feeling better!  When I take medicine, I never look at the ****, so I know I always overlap a little
> Could you add some sugar? It might help a little


 I always look, I know sometimes I overlap though, I do it strategically though, if its within an hour or so its "close enough" that falls under Delsym (or is it Delsum... either way that stuff is magic or coughs!) But its 12 hours! so if you forget to take it early enough at night you screwed up the next morning, so I say close enough! The case with the Alka-Seltzer was that it is a 4-6 hour medicine... i'd taken it the night before around 10 and then around 7 the next morning! So it was well over the chunk of time and it was only the 3rd dose in the 2 days!...
And i's add sugar but it would most likely destroy the remaining bits of my coffee, I drink flavored coffee black (since the pump flavors are sweetener) and i'm very picky about it, I'll survive I'm less tired now and its 10, so ... halfway to lunch...(I get to leave for class at lunch so lunch is essentially it for me lol)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 105405


lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Comma's are important, people.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Comma's are important, people.


who needs commas when you have swag


----------



## tortdad

maggie3fan said:


> It's dead and stinkin under my kitchen...


Poor nick!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs commas when you have swag


 We've been over swag!
Anyway, if it's 10 here, shouldn't you be going to school right now?


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs commas when you have swag


 OK when looking for a job put swag in your resume and see what happens! "I no good at speakin' but I gots a swag!"


----------



## Yvonne G

juli11 said:


> Morning guys! I'm ill and chilling in my bed with the best view!
> View attachment 105399



Wow, Julian: A whole wall of turtles and tortoises ! Sorry you're sick, but WOW!!!


----------



## smarch

well I was going to copy-paste the urban dictionary definition of swag but it turned out WAYYY to inappropriate to share in both language and content. And I like the forum too much to get kicked off over swag of all things


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> We've been over swag!
> Anyway, if it's 10 here, shouldn't you be going to school right now?


who needs school when you have swag?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> OK when looking for a job put swag in your resume and see what happens! "I no good at speakin' but I gots a swag!"


lol!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> OK when looking for a job put swag in your resume and see what happens! "I no good at speakin' but I gots a swag!"


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO ! ! ! !!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs school when you have swag?


Because! It's important!


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO ! ! ! !!


 Good morning


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO ! ! ! !!


What are you doing today?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Because! It's important!


lol its only 7:33 right now


----------



## bouaboua

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Thank you!
> How cold is it there today?


This is what we have today!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

living in cali is so awesome!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol its only 7:33 right now


Huh, I thought you were slightly less behind than that. 
Well, then go eat breakfast!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> This is what we have today!
> 
> View attachment 105408


That's so beautiful!  66! Glad you have nice weather


----------



## juli11

Yvonne G said:


> Wow, Julian: A whole wall of turtles and tortoises ! Sorry you're sick, but WOW!!!




Thank you yes on the bottom are some of my "dry tortoises" and turtles and above the "wet tortoise".


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> living in cali is so awesome!


I need to move.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

juli11 said:


> Thank you yes on the bottom are some of my "dry tortoises" and turtles and above the "wet tortoise".


Your wall of reptiles is awesome. I counted 8 tanks... how many do you have?


----------



## smarch

I woke up this morning and it was 20°F, but I love it here (Nank still needs convincing) it's always the wind that gets me! 20° and still drinking my iced coffee  New England tough!


----------



## bouaboua

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I need to move.


California welcomes you.

But our ground will shake from time to time....


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> OK when looking for a job put swag in your resume and see what happens! "I no good at speakin' but I gots a swag!"


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> I woke up this morning and it was 20°F, but I love it here (Nank still needs convincing) it's always the wind that gets me! 20° and still drinking my iced coffee  New England tough!



It would actually be okay without the wind, in the winter... most of the time


----------



## juli11

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Your wall of reptiles is awesome. I counted 8 tanks... how many do you have?



I won't lie but the truth is I don't know :-D I have to count..


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It would actually be okay without the wind, in the winter... most of the time


 Well I'm a snowboarder so up on the mountain wind is just part of the experience so i'm used to it by now. It'd be kinda weird to have winter without wind here


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

juli11 said:


> I won't lie but the truth is I don't know :-D I have to count..



Then that's even better!


----------



## juli11

I think so too :-D


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning all


----------



## smarch

LoutheRussian said:


> Good morning all


 'morning


----------



## LoutheRussian

how is everyone this fine and glorious day? It's beautiful outside albeit a tad on the cool side


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cold  and a little busy. What are you doing?


----------



## smarch

LoutheRussian said:


> how is everyone this fine and glorious day? It's beautiful outside albeit a tad on the cool side


 I'm quite well, don't get to really see and enjoy our sunshine much but I'm done with work after lunch, then class then homework (lots of reading about Russia and writing about a movie called Pieces of April)


----------



## smarch

These last 10 minutes to lunch are killing me! coffee makes me ravenous for food!!


----------



## smarch

I feel like my intelligence level is stuck. I feel to smart around people I'm smarter than, and i'm reasonably smart, but among smart people I just feel so darn dumb and like I don't know things I obviously should... its frustrating, I just want to know everything!


----------



## Abdulla6169

@smarch
Remember that thing you said about some human right groups being not as good as we think? You were totally correct about that....


----------



## LoutheRussian

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Cold  and a little busy. What are you doing?


I slept in lol. Work wiped me out last night which is kind of sad since it was only a few hours of training.  today I've got nothing on the books until I go to work at four. So I think I will get out of bed at some point feed Lou some romain and Mazuri before I grab the longboard and go for a ride on my longboard.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> @smarch
> Remember that thing you said about some human right groups being not as good as we think? You were totally correct about that....


 Who got caught doing something wrong? You can PM that if you want  ... its sad that things that stand for good can end up not so good.


----------



## Yvonne G

The weather shown on the news last night was pretty awful for those of you in the north and east and, in fact, most of the US. Looks like most of the US is under siege. Good luck to you all, and I hope you all come through this bout of terrible weather alright. It seems to be happening awfully early in the season. We are in a drought here in California, but I'd much rather be here than in that awful snow storm that's going on where you are.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Who got caught doing something wrong? You can PM that if you want  ... its sad that things that stand for good can end up not so good.


PM sent.


----------



## Elohi

Dude, I want to know as well.


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> Dude, I want to know as well.


^^please and thank you


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> ^^please and thank you


I just sent it. It is full of typos... AAAH!!! I was rushing myself because I have to study for a math quiz tomorrow. Sorry for that


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> I just sent it. It is full of typos... AAAH!!! I was rushing myself because I have to study for a math quiz tomorrow. Sorry for that



U b getto bra


----------



## Elohi

So if you were using a mesh topped reptile tank for a hatchling closed chamber, how would you go about modifying the mesh top to hold heat and humidity? It has foil on it now from when I had my boxie in there but that isn't going to cut it. I need a better solution. Also, it's the type of mesh top that has a smaller door in it and slips into place to prevent the escape of climbing reptiles.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> U b getto bra


I feel ashamed of myself; I shouldn't make such typos. *hangs head in shame*


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> So if you were using a mesh topped reptile tank for a hatchling closed chamber, how would you go about modifying the mesh top to hold heat and humidity? I got foil on it now from when I had my boxie in there but that isn't going to cut it. I need a better solution. Also, it's the type of mesh top that has a smaller door in it and slips I to place to prevent the escape of climbing reptiles.
> View attachment 105423
> 
> View attachment 105424
> 
> View attachment 105425


 I was thinking about that spray stuff in a can that seals leaks. Have you seen the commercial where they put screen on the bottom of a boat then seal it with that spray stuff? I would Think that may work depending on how how of lights you use.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I replace the mes with plastic! Just cut out the mesh, and secure the plastic (they sell sheets at the Home Deopt) with hot glue or something 
And then you'll have a stable base, too.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> I was thinking about that spray stuff in a can that seals leaks. Have you seen the commercial where they put screen on the bottom of a boat then seal it with that spray stuff? I would Think that may work depending on how how of lights you use.


Flex Seal! Buy now for only 19.99!
(and get a second freeeeeee!)
Actually, great idea... that stuff seems like it really works. I'd let it air out, though, because it has propane in it (I'm paranoid like that) and it would probably smell a little strange at first.


----------



## tortdad

It would need to dry and air out for a few days for sure.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I feel ashamed of myself; I shouldn't make such typos. *hangs head in shame*





No, I make typos too. 
I should proof read, because this morning I was talking to @smarch, and a word became something really inappropriate 
So, the bunny of shame must be shared


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> So if you were using a mesh topped reptile tank for a hatchling closed chamber, how would you go about modifying the mesh top to hold heat and humidity? It has foil on it now from when I had my boxie in there but that isn't going to cut it. I need a better solution. Also, it's the type of mesh top that has a smaller door in it and slips into place to prevent the escape of climbing reptiles.
> View attachment 105423
> 
> View attachment 105424
> 
> View attachment 105425




I'm also busy winterizing my indoor enclosure to save electricity. 

It worked very well so far for the couple enclosure I done.


----------



## Elohi

I've got ALL my babies outside right now, getting some sunshine, since going outside has been impossible lately. It's actually quite nice outside right now!


----------



## Abdulla6169

http://i100.independent.co.uk/artic...-has-fallen-in-one-area-of-the-us--gJm3DYZgdl


----------



## Elohi

Weather app days 63F, but the thermometer sensor is reading 76F on the deck where the torts are.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Weather app days 63F, but the thermometer sensor is reading 76F on the deck where the torts are.


I hope the weather stays good, the tortoises need their outside time!


----------



## tortadise

Yvonne G said:


> The weather shown on the news last night was pretty awful for those of you in the north and east and, in fact, most of the US. Looks like most of the US is under siege. Good luck to you all, and I hope you all come through this bout of terrible weather alright. It seems to be happening awfully early in the season. We are in a drought here in California, but I'd much rather be here than in that awful snow storm that's going on where you are.


I'd rather be in a drought than the cold winter weather too. I may uproot and bring all the shelled guys over your way


----------



## tortdad

tortadise said:


> I'd rather be in a drought than the cold winter weather too. I may uproot and bring all the shelled guys over Tortdads way


Fixed this for you


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> http://i100.independent.co.uk/artic...-has-fallen-in-one-area-of-the-us--gJm3DYZgdl


http://www.livescience.com/48742-heavy-snowfall-polar-vortex.html
I can't wait until the western states start feeling it 
(sorry, but you guys need some cold weather too!)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> Weather app days 63F, but the thermometer sensor is reading 76F on the deck where the torts are.


 Wow, what nice weather! Enjoy it while you can... 
(*with an evil laugh)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> Fixed this for you


----------



## Yvonne G

Darn, darn and double darn!!!!! I had my CD player sitting on the drain board with my ear buds in my ears, and I leaned over to toss something in the garbage and pulled the player off onto the floor. Now it won't work. It was brand new, for cryin' out loud!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Darn, darn and double darn!!!!! I had my CD player sitting on the drain board with my ear buds in my ears, and I leaned over to toss something in the garbage and pulled the player off onto the floor. Now it won't work. It was brand new, for cryin' out loud!!!


!! Oh no! It was just a couple days ago you posted you got one! I'm sorry, technology stinks sometimes


----------



## tortadise

tortdad said:


> Fixed this for you


Hahahha


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> The weather shown on the news last night was pretty awful for those of you in the north and east and, in fact, most of the US. Looks like most of the US is under siege. Good luck to you all, and I hope you all come through this bout of terrible weather alright. It seems to be happening awfully early in the season. We are in a drought here in California, but I'd much rather be here than in that awful snow storm that's going on where you are.



Not me. Drought in CA to me means lots of forest fires and such. No water in some areas for even simple life sustaining stuff. Snow and cold you can prepare for and it's normally short term, drought seems to be more long term in it's damage.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It would actually be okay without the wind, in the winter... most of the time



I agree, it's the wind that bites the most. I love having real seasons, few earthquakes, no mudslides, no major daily traffic jams, rare forest fires, and no living in a place where most folks seem to have bars on their windows which CA has.


----------



## Jacqui

juli11 said:


> Morning guys! I'm ill and chilling in my bed with the best view!



See what happens when you leave the window open when it's cold out. Hope your better soon.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I agree, it's the wind that bites the most. I love having real seasons, few earthquakes, no mudslides, no major daily traffic jams, rare forest fires, and no living in a place where most folks seem to have bars on their windows which CA has.


I don't think a place with little environmental happenings exists  
Wow, bars on windows! That's a little severe!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Think how fun Nebraska must be.



It is fun along with the best place to live.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I really really really feel bad for people outside of CA, I really do.  (Perhaps I should not have smiled)



You got that backwards, feel sorry for those who live in CA. 

Actually each and every place has it's good points and it's bad things. It's all in what you fit best with.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Darn, darn and double darn!!!!! I had my CD player sitting on the drain board with my ear buds in my ears, and I leaned over to toss something in the garbage and pulled the player off onto the floor. Now it won't work. It was brand new, for cryin' out loud!!!



I hate when that happens.


----------



## Elohi

Does Freckles seem puffy or swollen? Fat maybe?


----------



## Elohi

I'll post this elsewhere too.


----------



## juli11

Jacqui said:


> See what happens when you leave the window open when it's cold out. Hope your better soon.



Haha yes. But I slept the hole half year in this conditions so that wouldn't be the problem :-D
But I'm ok tomorrow I will go to school


----------



## dmmj

@Yvonne G did you buy your CD player from amazon, or one of the r esellers? Amazon, is real good about returning stuff, even stuff that you broke, just don't tell them you broke it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> Does Freckles seem puffy or swollen? Fat maybe?
> View attachment 105483
> 
> View attachment 105484
> 
> View attachment 105485
> 
> View attachment 105486


Which part? I think he looks fine, and I'm guessing why his name is Freckles


----------



## Elohi

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Which part? I think he looks fine, and I'm guessing why his name is Freckles


The soft tissues around the neck and front legs.


----------



## Elohi

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Which part? I think he looks fine, and I'm guessing why his name is Freckles


And you guessed right. She is quite freckly. LOL


----------



## Elohi

Pampering.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> The soft tissues around the neck and front legs.


No, not really! I think she looks great. She has adorable smile 
I've always noticed a little extra 'ploof' in mr russian's Elmo's armpits, but I'nm more than sure it's just his skin, because many other russians seem to be ploofy, too


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## dmmj

People magazine named the actor who plays thor as the sexiest man of the year, they of course asked me first, but other engagements prevented me ( once again), from accepting that title. Sorry to disappoint you ladies, yet again.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Helloo.
Did you just get out of school?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> People magazine named the actor who plays thor as the sexiest man of the year, they of course asked me first, but other engagements prevented me ( once again), from accepting that title. Sorry to disappoint you ladies, yet again.








But I'm pretty sure it's just turtle


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Helloo.
> Did you just get out of school?


yea


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Helloo.
> Did you just get out of school?


are you still in school?


----------



## Elohi

OMG I love grumpy sea turtle.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I hate when that happens.



I found one for sale on Amazon for only $16, so there's a new one on its way to me...PLUS!!!!! I found my "greatest country hits" package of CD's that I bought a while ago and never listened to. There's music in my future.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> @Yvonne G did you buy your CD player from amazon, or one of the r esellers? Amazon, is real good about returning stuff, even stuff that you broke, just don't tell them you broke it.



Yes I did, but I'm not a devious person. I'll bear the brunt.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> are you still in school?


 
I graduated. This is why you need to pay attention... so you can graduate!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I graduated. This is why you need to pay attention... so you can graduate!


i'll just drop out.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> OMG I love grumpy sea turtle.


Dancey sea turtle is pretty cute too!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i'll just drop out.







NO.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i'll just drop out.


By the way, that would be *I'll...
Didn't you pay attention to @AbdullaAli's grammar lesson??


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i'll just drop out.



I sure hope you don't. You have a whole wonderful life ahead of you with so many great things you could do, but an education makes more possibilities open to you.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I found one for sale on Amazon for only $16, so there's a new one on its way to me...PLUS!!!!! I found my "greatest country hits" package of CD's that I bought a while ago and never listened to. There's music in my future.



Guess I won't have to come for a visit and sing in the shower now.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I found one for sale on Amazon for only $16, so there's a new one on its way to me...PLUS!!!!! I found my "greatest country hits" package of CD's that I bought a while ago and never listened to. There's music in my future.


 There is music in your future, if you can avoid breaking this CD player.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> I sure hope you don't. You have a whole wonderful life ahead of you with so many great things you could do, but an education makes more possibilities open to you.


if i drop out my parents will take my torts away


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

So the elephant documentary I watched last night was very interesting... it was all about the ivory demand in certain parts of China, and what influences the market for it. 
It's a sad subject, though, because in ten years elephants might be just skeletons, the whole species extinct.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> if i drop out my parents will take my torts away


Incentive! I like it! 
No, just remember to study hard, and you'll be out of school in no time!


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> There is music in your future, if you can avoid breaking this CD player.



I also bought a little case for it that straps on around my waist!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> There is music in your future, if you can avoid breaking this CD player.


Oh no. Now that's not nice.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh no. Now that's not nice.



It's ok...he has me mixed up with my sister, Maggie. Maggie is the clumsy one!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pet/4767174904.html
extra scute sulcata san diego


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> It's ok...he has me mixed up with my sister, Maggie. Maggie is the clumsy one!!!


 
Hehehehe... I bet she'll have something to say tomorrow... 
You can customize lanyards (and maybe make you own) so that your CD play's strap can be prettier!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> if i drop out my parents will take my torts away



Good for them!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I also bought a little case for it that straps on around my waist!



Now you'll just forget you have it on and put your arms into a tub of water....


----------



## Elohi

Dropping out is NEVER, I repeat, NEVER an option. Unless of course you're already a entrepreneur millionaire. In that case, dropping out is optional. No really, not even then...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

wait Yvonne, Maggie is your sister


----------



## Yvonne G

OOPS the cat's outta the bag now.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wait Yvonne, Maggie is your sister



This was even discussed a few days back in this thread.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wait Yvonne, Maggie is your sister



I thought it was an inside joke at first.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Dropping out is NEVER, I repeat, NEVER an option. Unless of course you're already a entrepreneur millionaire. In that case, dropping out is optional. No really, not even then...



Be sure to read the above quote out loud and repeat that several times until it sinks in.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Be sure to read the above quote out loud and repeat that several times until it sinks in.


who needs school when you have swag?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs school when you have swag?



You.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> You.


This is so perfect.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wait Yvonne, Maggie is your sister


It's been said before on the forum! I think it was in the Human or Tortoise? thread, and it might been dmmj who spilled the beans


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What would be your option to high school for acquiring a high school deploma?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I can't spell worth beans. I am though a hard core reader. I get sentence structure. Spelling, though is a weak point of mine. Often, my spell check will come up with some great words that I in no way was trying to spell.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What would be your option to high school for acquiring a high school deploma?


Ok, I read this, and then I saw your next post... but this is spelled 99%, so I'm still confused


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I can't spell worth beans. I am though a hard core reader. I get sentence structure. Spelling, though is a weak point of mine. Often, my spell check will come up with some great words that I in no way was trying to spell.


I love reading. It's one of the things to do to kill time!! 
My spell-check always wants to replace because with barbecue.  What your worst spell-check fail? As in, what was the worst thing you spell-check has 'corrected' too? Phones are the worst. 'I'm driving in the car.' turns into, 'I'm dying in the car.'... sure, I'll just arrive in a coffin.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey guys and beautiful ladies! Here is Dozer!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Hey guys and beautiful ladies! Here is Dozer!


how old/big is he?


----------



## mike taylor

I haven't put a tape measure on him, but I think he is 8/9 inches . I got him father's day 2013 . So he's a few months over a year old .


----------



## Jacqui

Dozer looks like he is a handful.


----------



## mike taylor

He sure is! I can't believe how big he has gotten .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

my sulcata is almost 3 years old and he is just 9inches.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://denver.craigslist.org/pet/4764122543.html this makes me mad


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> if i drop out my parents will take my torts away


If you drop out, can I get to keep your torts?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> If you drop out, can I get to keep your torts?


NO! also dude you live like not he other side of the world from me!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> http://denver.craigslist.org/pet/4764122543.html this makes me mad



Which part?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 105536



 Ugh, I just had a burrito for supper. Yuck!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> NO! also dude you live like not he other side of the world from me!


I can get a permit and then bring the tortoise here...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Ugh, I just had a burrito for supper. Yuck!


what do you mean yuck!


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my sulcata is almost 3 years old and he is just 9inches.


Dozer has been outside all most his whole life . I made him a tortoise tractor that I move around the yard . ( look up chicken tractor on line to see what im talking about .) Maybe the free grazing has something to do with it . He has out grown his little movable tortoise tractor . So this summer it is going to become Clay' s house . (My little leopard tortoise )


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Which part?


they have no water!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What would be your option to high school for acquiring a high school deploma?


Nick?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs school when you have swag?



I can't help myself nick

SWAG = Sucker without a girl


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> they have no water!


I hate that too


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> I can get a permit and then bring the tortoise here...


It was decided a few days ago I was getting his tort so his name could be. / /


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> I can't help myself nick
> 
> SWAG = Sucker without a girl


You are good ! ! ! ! !


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> http://denver.craigslist.org/pet/4764122543.html this makes me mad


That has to be a 10 gal tank!  because Franklin is in a 20 and has way more room, unless they're larger than I think.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup. We've gone from below freezing for 5 days to a wonderful low pressure system here to water the landscape mush that before the freeze were nice plants.


----------



## leigti

We are under a freezing rain advisory here. It hasn't been above 25 for almost a week now. I think a lot of my shrubs are not going to make it :-(


----------



## bouaboua

This is what we have. We need rain.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> they have no water!



Maybe for the picture.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> That has to be a 10 gal tank!  because Franklin is in a 20 and has way more room, unless they're larger than I think.



I'd guess a 10.


----------



## dmmj

I have been trying to figure out what is swag, and why it is so important to R/S/T?


----------



## Elohi

Swag...





Not swag


----------



## Elohi

^^that would be pretty swag if it weren't for that goofy flat billed hat.

I can't wait for those to go out of swag.


----------



## Elohi

Sorry wearers of the flat billed hats.... Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Sorry wearers of the flat billed hats.... Lol



Not sure if mine are really flat billed or not, but apology taken.


----------



## dmmj

Right before I get into a fight, I say. : I came into this world, kicking and screaming, and covered in soome else's blood. I have no problem leaving like that".


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Not sure if mine are really flat billed or not, but apology taken.



These types. With stickers and tags still on them like they're stolen merch. 


I've never figured out the allure.


----------



## Elohi

^^ more proof thy I'm OLD. Hahaha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nick?


what?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> ^^ more proof thy I'm OLD. Hahaha


most people on this forum are elderly just like you


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> I can't help myself nick
> 
> SWAG = Sucker without a girl


i hate you....


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> most people on this forum are elderly just like you



She is still justa a kid.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm figuring Nick's reluctance to my question concerning what his backup plan for getting a diploma was if he were to drop out of high school, is because he has none and hasn't really thought that far ahead.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm figuring Nick's reluctance to my question concerning what his backup plan for getting a diploma was if he were to drop out of high school, is because he has none and hasn't really thought that far ahead.


dude was just kidding I'm not going to drop out!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's good.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's good.


one of my friends dropped out


----------



## dmmj

THEIYR'RE
Take that grammar police.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> THEIYR'RE
> Take that grammar police.


i only use "there" cause i have swag


----------



## dmmj

Mistakes men make.
1. Doing things
2. Not doing things
3. Thinking about doing things


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was talking to a girl in the bar last night. She said,
"If you lost a few pounds, had a shave and got your
hair cut, you'd look all right."
I said, "If I did that, I'd be talking to your friends over
there instead of you."
When you are over 50 who gives a sh¡t?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I was talking to a girl in the bar last night. She said,
> "If you lost a few pounds, had a shave and got your
> hair cut, you'd look all right."
> I said, "If I did that, I'd be talking to your friends over
> there instead of you."
> When you are over 50 who gives a sh¡t?


cowboy your mean!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was being honest.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I was being honest.


you are a grumpy old man!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you are a grumpy old man!


Karen didn't wake up grumpy, she let ME sleep in!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what do you mean yuck!


Would you really want to eat a person? Cannibal!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> I can't help myself nick
> 
> SWAG = Sucker without a girl


I found a few definitions online for swag, but much like @smarch's Urban Dictionary search, they were realllly not okay! 

I think that perfect


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> I have been trying to figure out what is swag, and why it is so important to R/S/T?


Swag- a popular internet trend I'd guess started by Justin Beiber when all he said is a song was 'swaggy'.
It's died of a little bit more now, and IMHO, swag is ridiculous, and shows how flexible society is.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i only use "there" cause i have swag


And what does your teacher have to say to that?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cowboy your mean!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning family 
Happy Thursday


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning family
> Happy Thursday


Morning!


----------



## tortdad

I'm sure as soon as nick gets a girlfriend That I'll be the first person he tells, lol.


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning!


Hi there  how are you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there  how are you?


I'm fine! How are you?


----------



## AZtortMom

Good  at work on a break


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Morning family
> Happy Thursday


Hello! How's work today? (while your on break)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm fine! How are you?


Do you have any tests today? A day off would be nice for you


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Do you have any tests today? A day off would be nice for you


I had a math quiz, it was very easy... The biology quiz was easy, but my answer wasn't very detailed... Remember that English test I told you guys about, I got a %93 in that test.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> I'm sure as soon as nick gets a girlfriend That I'll be the first person he tells, lol.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I had a math quiz, it was very easy... The biology quiz was easy, but my answer wasn't very detailed... Remember that English test I told you guys about, I got a %93 in that test.


93?? Great job!  Getting a good score on a test feels so great!
 not math... I'd still be scratching my head  Biology, was fun, so fun tests today


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I've got a really busy weekend coming up, so bye guys!  Nick, with all you free time I' sure you have on weekends, DO YOUR HOMEWORK! 
Have a fabulous weekend! Toodles.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Swag- a popular internet trend I'd guess started by Justin Beiber when all he said is a song was 'swaggy'.
> It's died of a little bit more now, and IMHO, swag is ridiculous, and shows how flexible society is.



If Beiber started it, then you kind of know it's quality.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning, afternoon, evening, which ever fits you. *


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> These types. With stickers and tags still on them like they're stolen merch.
> View attachment 105549
> 
> I've never figured out the allure.



I know, huh? They look pretty stooooopud!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I've got a really busy weekend coming up, so bye guys!  Nick, with all you free time I' sure you have on weekends, DO YOUR HOMEWORK!
> Have a fabulous weekend! Toodles.



What you are not going to tell us what you are going to be doing?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I had a math quiz, it was very easy... The biology quiz was easy, but my answer wasn't very detailed... Remember that English test I told you guys about, I got a %93 in that test.



Good going!


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning Ms. Yvonne! How is Misty? Did her leak ever get stopped?*


----------



## Elohi

Good morning everyone!! Have a sick kid home from school for a second day. Have the big babies fed and little lady is eating a little before her soak. She is killing me with cuteness!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *Morning Ms. Yvonne! How is Misty? Did her leak ever get stopped?*



No. It's as bad as ever. I need to get off the dime and teach her how to walk on a leash so I can take her to the vet.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Good morning everyone!! Have a sick kid home from school for a second day.



Darn poor kiddo. Geesh seems like you never get a break that somebody is always sick.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning my TFO Friend.

Good Morning! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning Steven! How are you and the wife?


----------



## bouaboua

Wife are still sleeping......I'm good. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Darn poor kiddo. Geesh seems like you never get a break that somebody is always sick.



Yeah in a family of five, with three kids, sickness visits too often. Thankfully it's usually minor and most of the time it doesn't spread through the whole family. My husband never gets sick.


----------



## Elohi

My reptisun 10.0 t5 HO bulb will be here today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Steven, you had asked me about the increased electric bill in relation to my new heated sulcata house. Well, I attached one of those old fashioned dial clocks to the outlet that powers the heaters thermostat and set it for 12:00. In doing so, I can track the total time the heater is running. So here is what I've got as of now. Over the last 16 hrs. it has been on only for 5:50 hours. That's from 4:00 pm yesterday to 8:30ish this morning. That's encouraging to me.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello! How's work today? (while your on break)


Work was very busy  
It is going to keep getting busier as the Christmas season gets closer


----------



## AZtortMom

Big wave to everyone this morning


----------



## tortdad

Wow, I just realized that today is Thursday. That means my dad flys in from Maryland to spend a week with my family!!!


----------



## dmmj

I love watching the snow....
On my tv in my living room in CA.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Work was very busy
> It is going to keep getting busier as the Christmas season gets closer



I had forgotten about you getting a heck of an increase in business this time of year.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Wow, I just realized that today is Thursday. That means my dad flys in from Maryland to spend a week with my family!!!



Neat! You must have a good relationship with him.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey! School is boring again!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> What you are not going to tell us what you are going to be doing?


I'm sorry! shut down my computer 'for good' this morning. but by 12 I wanted to check on TFO! So I'm already back 
My friend is getting married! And I've been elected to do pretty much everything, so technically right now I should be tying bows and gluing pearls onto flowers


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey! School is boring again!



You do realize it's mostly boring because of your attitude. Only you can change the attitude and make it less boring.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm sorry! shut down my computer 'for good' this morning. but by 12 I wanted to check on TFO! So I'm already back
> My friend is getting married! And I've been elected to do pretty much everything, so technically right now I should be tying bows and gluing pearls onto flowers



Amazing how long you lasted before withdrawals won. lol I can see why you might rather be online with us, then bowing and gluing.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Big wave to everyone this morning


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Amazing how long you lasted before withdrawals won. lol I can see why you might rather be online with us, then bowing and gluing.


Not long at all! It's probably a bad thing... 
Here's what I'm making-


-it's not fun  I'm murdering pipe cleaners like crazy! 
Hey Nick, you think school's boring? I still have 20 more to go!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> I love watching the snow....
> On my tv in my living room in CA.


 It's not the same! Why don't you move? The you can see it in 3D!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Work was very busy
> It is going to keep getting busier as the Christmas season gets closer


 Do you get Black Friday traffic?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It's not the same! Why don't you move? The you can see it i 3D!!!



I agree seeing a picture or watching it on a movie or TV looses the best parts of the sun fall. You especially loose the mystical magical wonder of it and the way the world outside becomes so fresh, clean and brand new with the silence that falls with the blanket of snow.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay heading out to pickup my daughter for our weekly lunch date. Doing it today, because Jeff should be in the area in the morning or perhaps lunch time. 

Be good while I am gone.


----------



## puffy137

BBC entertainment channel is showing Crime & Punishment by Dostoevsky, wish Abdulla was here so I could tell him. Looks rather dark & sinister but thats what is intended. I did enjoy that book , Moscow in the 1800's must have been similar to Victorian England.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hi


----------



## bouaboua

Hi Nick!!


----------



## dmmj

FYI,I am not arrogant.... I am just better at everything than you are


----------



## puffy137

dmmj said:


> FYI,I am not arrogant.... I am just better at everything than you are


Pride comes before a fall!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Do you get Black Friday traffic?


We have to come into work at midnight because of Black Friday


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> We have to come into work at midnight because of Black Friday


Boooooo, where do you work


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> We have to come into work at midnight because of Black Friday


3 AM still not early enough.


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Boooooo, where do you work


UPS


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> UPS


I was just on your website 2 mins ago looking for my new light hood. Where are you with my box, lol.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Okay heading out to pickup my daughter for our weekly lunch date. Doing it today, because Jeff should be in the area in the morning or perhaps lunch time.
> 
> Be good while I am gone.


Jacqui, is gone. Time to be naughty, who's with me?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> FYI,I am not arrogant.... I am just better at everything than you are


What a one-upper!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> We have to come into work at midnight because of Black Friday


 I don't like black Friday


----------



## smarch

Hello all


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't like black Friday
> View attachment 105609


 Everyone knows cyber Monday is where its at!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> Jacqui, is gone. Time to be naughty, who's with me?


No!  Just because the parents are gone, doesn't mean you can throw a party.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Hello all


Hello, what are you doing? I was suffering from TFO withdrawal earlier... it's terrible!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Everyone knows cyber Monday is where its at!





Of course, there's less rush!


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> I was just on your website 2 mins ago looking for my new light hood. Where are you with my box, lol.


*evil laugh*


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> *evil laugh*





We all know where it went, tortdad. 
It's a mail conspiracy!


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello, what are you doing? I was suffering from TFO withdrawal earlier... it's terrible!


 I'm having fun watching other people start to clean out their desks at work... it was fun until my dad started pulling out old pictures of me and showing our new guy them!  duuude man he's 25! don't show people close to my age that stuff!!
I also got a PDA-like thing from before PDAs existed! (it got fun again lol, people will be cleaning the depths of their desk and ill be like oh that's cool gimme!


----------



## smarch

Whats that word they use for general holiday type things? Like the Christmas holidays they make things called non-___ holiday specials. I cant remember the darn word!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Seasonal?


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Seasonal?


 boom it popped into my head!... its non-denominational, its like supposed to be done so it doesn't offend people who celebrate different holidays. I've decided this year I want to make December all-denominational type thing as learning and culturing experience. (for hating my intercultural communications class I seem to have taken a lot from it in terms of my mindset)


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 105616
> 
> We all know where it went, tortdad.
> It's a mail conspiracy!


Sssh Yellow Turtle! *nudges yellow Turtle *


----------



## Elohi

Hung out with Beans earlier. He's a really funny guy.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *evil laugh*



Now Noel, you did take the light out and rebox it to me, while still sending the empty box on. right?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Jacqui, is gone. Time to be naughty, who's with me?



David, how is that any different then any other time with you?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> FYI,I am not arrogant.... I am just better at everything than you are




Yes, we know your a legend in your own mind.


----------



## Jacqui

I think Beans is just so handsome.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Now Noel, you did take the light out and rebox it to me, while still sending the empty box on. right?


Now why would I do that  *slides unmarked box under table towards Jacqui*


----------



## AZtortMom

Bacon!!


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> I'm having fun watching other people start to clean out their desks at work... it was fun until my dad started pulling out old pictures of me and showing our new guy them!  duuude man he's 25! don't show people close to my age that stuff!!
> I also got a PDA-like thing from before PDAs existed! (it got fun again lol, people will be cleaning the depths of their desk and ill be like oh that's cool gimme!


You've got to make them feel old when you take that stuff and yell "vintage or retro" when you take.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 105622
> Bacon!!



Who has the frying pan?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> You do realize it's mostly boring because of your attitude. Only you can change the attitude and make it less boring.



And not only that, Nick, but think of your brain as a computer. Your mouth is telling your brain over and over that school is boring, and pretty soon your computer brain is going to believe you. You need to keep programming it that you love history, and darn! but math is fun!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> I'm having fun watching other people start to clean out their desks at work... it was fun until my dad started pulling out old pictures of me and showing our new guy them!  duuude man he's 25! don't show people close to my age that stuff!!
> I also got a PDA-like thing from before PDAs existed! (it got fun again lol, people will be cleaning the depths of their desk and ill be like oh that's cool gimme!


It's always fun and games until you break out the old pictures.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Sssh Yellow Turtle! *nudges yellow Turtle *


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 105622
> Bacon!!





Bacon Strips and Bacon Strips and Bacon Strips and BACON STRIPS!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

So, a little back ground on Misty, my going on 3 year old Doberman. I live in the country, and there's never been an occasion to leash her. She runs free whenever we're outside, and she never gets outside without me. She is a bit of a mama's baby too. Very good protection and good watch dog, but really a sweety pie. Also, she weighs about 80lbs. She's pretty big for a doberman.

She's been shaking her head and holding her right ear back, so I thought she might have something in it. Plus, she's incontinent when she's laying down.

This a.m. I put the harness on her. This took about a half hour because she lays down behind my recliner and there's not much room to work in there. Then I snap on the leash and tell her, "Come on" in a sweet, sing-songey voice. It took another half hour to encourage her out the door and into the garage. Now comes the fun part. Getting an 80lb squirmey sack of cement with arms and legs up into the pick up. I get the front feet up then reach for the back end and the front end comes down. Another half hour. Finally we're on our way to the vet. This was a real experience too. She was scared to death in the truck. Kept trying to squeeze behind me. I finally had to pull over and turn her around to face the other way. Then I opened her window a few inches, thinking this would keep her occupied during the rest of the trip.

At the vet's I opened her door and tried to get her to jump out. She just sat there looking scared to death. So I reach for her front legs to pull her out, and instead of me pulling, she leaps out, falling on her knees on the blacktop, skinning both of them, and now she's bleeding.

Besides panting nervously, she was a very good girl with the vet. He couldn't see anything in her ear but a little wax, and he gave me some medicine to tighten up her bladder muscle. 

Now we had to reverse all the actions we did getting her to the vet...drag to the truck, force her into the cab, encourage her out of the truck, etc. Needless to say, I'm pretty tired.

Did I ever tell you that I LOVE my dog? I really do.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 105625
> 
> Bacon Strips and Bacon Strips and Bacon Strips and BACON STRIPS!!!!



Well there is my supper. So what are the rest of you going to have?


----------



## Jacqui

Misty is okay!!! Now my day is ending as well as it started. ... oh and Yvonne, sorry about how stiff and sore you may be in the morning.


----------



## dmmj

I often wonder, if the NSA monitors this forum, the person watching must be bored out of their minds. No nudity, no cussing, BORING!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Well there is my supper. So what are the rest of you going to have?


I think eggs might go well with that 
Hmm, your dinner seems extravagant! I have a taste for frosted flakes...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> I often wonder, if the NSA monitors this forum, the person watching must be bored out of their minds. No nudity, no cussing, BORING!


I don't think we're boring... if I was an employee there, I would actually get really caught up in the conversations 
I feel bad for the person(s) who are in charge of FaceBook...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hola


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> Hola


whats going on?


----------



## AZtortMom

bringing in and feeding my fat torts


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 105680
> bringing in and feeding my fat torts


how big/old is he?


----------



## AZtortMom

Moe is 3 years old and (s)he is 12 inches long. About 20 pounds


----------



## AZtortMom

What's up with you?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> What's up with you?


just got back from school, eating some food.


----------



## AZtortMom

Very good


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i can hear frogs outside


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm being supervised


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 105704
> I'm being supervised


20 pounds! he's giant! can't wait till mines that big.


----------



## AZtortMom

He's awesome his personality is really starting to come out too.


----------



## mike taylor

Ken, I p.m.'ed you .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> 20 pounds! he's giant! can't wait till mines that big.


Savor the smallness while you can!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Savor the smallness while you can!


why?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> just got back from school, eating some food.


What did you learn today?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

All my frogs are probably frozen...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> \
> What did you lean today?


i dont know


----------



## AZtortMom

Yup! Right now we are rushing to finish our kitchen so we can get the next tort enclosure (garage)finished. They are already outgrowing their indoor one


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why?


Tortoise childhood does not last long!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i dont know


Oops! I meant learn.
And... really!? 
Pay attention!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oops! I meant learn.
> And... really!?
> Pay attention!


to long ago to remember.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> to long ago to remember.


 How are you planning on passing OGT's without paying attention??By my thoughts, you're going to take them at the end of this year, if you're in 10th grade.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> I often wonder, if the NSA monitors this forum, the person watching must be bored out of their minds. No nudity, no cussing, BORING!


This is for the NSA folks;




TORTOISE PORN! !


----------



## dmmj

I don't honestly know whether I should delete that or not?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 105729


lies!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> I don't honestly know whether I should delete that or not?


A priceless piece of TFO history would be lost forever! But I mean, you have the power... soo...


----------



## mike taylor

That was funny stuff, Ken .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lies!


NO.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> I don't honestly know whether I should delete that or not?


It's educational and on topic in regard to tortoises. It would be so much better, though, with audio! Just saying.


----------



## mike taylor

I must agree, its educational! Funny sruff hahaha!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

yes tortoises making babies is very educational


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In that I only have sulcata babies, I'm thinking a lot of that is practice.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's educational and on topic in regard to tortoises. It would be so much better, though, with audio! Just saying.


No, I've heard that...  I think that, then dmmj's decision would be much easier.


----------



## Telid

mike taylor said:


> I must agree, its educational! Funny sruff hahaha!


And then Mike was arrested for indecent materials and obscenity law violations.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Nick, you still around?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got another book idea for you to read…“The Monkey Wrench Gang" it's a fun book, and you, I'm sure would enjoy it. 
Can someone second that for me?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Nick, you still around?


yea?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got another book idea for you to read…“The Monkey Wrench Gang" it's a fun book, and you, I'm sure would enjoy it.
> Can someone second that for me?


i like reading sad books. i loved the book The Glass Castle.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Do a wiki or google on it


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Do a wiki or google on it


no!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dude ken look at this http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/graphic-photos-what-kind-of-would-do-this.106355/


----------



## Telid

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> dude ken look at this http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/graphic-photos-what-kind-of-would-do-this.106355/


No, don't read that. Do not read that if you do not want to instantly have your mood worsen.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Telid said:


> No, don't read that. Do not read that if you do not want to instantly have your mood worsen.


Thank you for the heads up! I followed your advice.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Might the raiders get their first win of the year! Looks like it right now.


----------



## Elohi

Good evening.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Howdy.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy.


Well hello! Have you been scarce today or have I just missed your posts?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kinda scarce. Karen has been I'll and I've been dutiful.


----------



## Elohi

Is it the weather? I hope she is well soon!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Is it the weather? I hope she is well soon!


She never gets sick. She's a tough one that gal of mine. Do when she's down and out, it hurts me.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> She never gets sick. She's a tough one that gal of mine. Do when she's down and out, it hurts me.


May she get well soon. Please send her regard from us.


----------



## bouaboua

Good night. 

I'm tired of waiting for rain all day.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Good night.
> 
> I'm tired of waiting for rain all day.


goodnight dude


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday


Happy Friday!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Happy Friday indeed!


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Happy Friday indeed!


I hope Karen feels better


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good night.
> 
> I'm tired of waiting for rain all day.



Steven, didn't you ever hear a watched sky never rains? lol


----------



## Jacqui

Is Karen better today?


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning TFO!!! *


----------



## Jacqui

I am suppose to meet up with Jeff today


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> I hope Karen feels better


Me too. I hope she's well now.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> dude ken look at this http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/graphic-photos-what-kind-of-would-do-this.106355/


 


Telid said:


> No, don't read that. Do not read that if you do not want to instantly have your mood worsen.


 


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thank you for the heads up! I followed your advice.


 Honestly though, maybe because I found them and her on facebook a while ago I don't find it mood-worsening, more of enlightening really. I mean yes its horrible and I don't know how someone could do such a thing but i'll digress from that since that's not something any of us here can really understand nor debate without getting nasty. 
The case really shows how resilient tortoises are, how they an literally suffer through the worst and come out of it. And how the rescue she lives in now nursed her back to health and loves her for everything that makes her special. In fact in all the time I followed them the answer was just "she came from a really bad place with really bad people"
I mean I personally see a happy ending to the horrible that happened. All you have to do looking into it is look past what happened and look into how she survived, I think that's the real story every tortoise owner should hear about, because the name Little Miss Miracle says it all.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> *Good morning TFO!!! *


Morning!


----------



## smarch

Good morning and evening (right?) Abdulla! Happy Friday!! I'm honestly quite awake and functional for a Friday!


----------



## Elohi

Good morning and Happy Friday!! I hope all of you have a fantastic weekend.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Good morning and evening (right?) Abdulla! Happy Friday!! I'm honestly quite awake and functional for a Friday!


Hey Sarah! I'm still raging over that Amnesty thing I told you about... Its evening here.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Sarah, I just sent you a PM about something I saw on Twitter... I can stay all day in Twitter arguing about these kind of things.


----------



## AZtortMom

My Friday just took an interesting turn. My team mate and I just landed at the ER because we got over taken my fumes from a leaking package at work. He passed out and I almost did


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> My Friday just took an interesting turn. My team mate and I just landed at the ER because we got over taken my fumes from a leaking package at work. He passed out and I almost did


Sorry for that! I really hope both of you are fine


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> My Friday just took an interesting turn. My team mate and I just landed at the ER because we got over taken my fumes from a leaking package at work. He passed out and I almost did


wow are you okay dude?


----------



## Elohi

AZtortMom said:


> My Friday just took an interesting turn. My team mate and I just landed at the ER because we got over taken my fumes from a leaking package at work. He passed out and I almost did


OMG how scary!!! I hope y'all are going to be alright!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> May she get well soon. Please send her regard from us.



How about Irene, Steven? Did she ever come down with what was bothering her when you were here?


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> My Friday just took an interesting turn. My team mate and I just landed at the ER because we got over taken my fumes from a leaking package at work. He passed out and I almost did



What was it? Did they open the package?


----------



## AZtortMom

We are doing ok. It turns out it was a snake repellent. Pretty nasty stuff


----------



## tortdad

My old man made it in town last night. We're out having breakfast.


----------



## smarch

AZtortMom said:


> My Friday just took an interesting turn. My team mate and I just landed at the ER because we got over taken my fumes from a leaking package at work. He passed out and I almost did


 holy crap that's scary... and then you start thinking about all the scarier things than snake repellant that could cause problems!  glad everything turned out ok!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> We are doing ok. It turns out it was a snake repellent. Pretty nasty stuff


Thank God you're OK. I'm glad no one was really hurt.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I am suppose to meet up with Jeff today


Enjoy your day My Lady! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> How about Irene, Steven? Did she ever come down with what was bothering her when you were here?


Thank you Yvonne for checking. Turn out that she had urethral infection by not drinking enough fluid. 3 days antibiotic treatment, she is good as new. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Yvonne G

Today's my day to run errands. But it's dark and gloomy out there. And did I mention, it's COLD? I've got a nice fire going in the wood stove and it's so very hard to tear myself away from it.

I'm going to Tractor Supply for dog food (I buy Taste of the Wild, and not too many stores carry that brand). While I'm there I'm going to pick up some little animal figures for my great grand son for Christmas. Also a little tractor if they have any. I have a little Ford tractor here that he always plays with when he comes over. He's going to be two next July. He just started walking. He's awfully cute:


----------



## Yvonne G

Couldn't figure out how to add this one to the above post:


----------



## mike taylor

What I want to know is, whats up with chick filia? Eveyone I see is always packed! Are they adding crack to the chicken? I hate chicken so I don't understand the deal .


----------



## Elohi

It's the msg. LOL 
KFC uses a lot of it too. 

I'm actually not kidding. They use a lot of msg. It's an excito-toxin that tricks you into thinking you're eating delicious high quality proteins. It basically tricks you into over eating and craving it. 

I had to stop eating at one of my favorite restaurants because MSG causes my heart to act up. I have to kind of laugh....it was my favorite place because I was basically being drugged into believing it was the best with flavor enhancers. Not cool.


----------



## mike taylor

Chicken crack!


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> What I want to know is, whats up with chick filia? Eveyone I see is always packed! Are they adding crack to the chicken? I hate chicken so I don't understand the deal .



Waffle fries


----------



## mike taylor

jaizei said:


> Waffle fries


Are they putting crack on the fries too!


----------



## jaizei

Plus when you go through the drive thru, they put the straw in your drink for you. That's service.


----------



## puffy137

My Grandson Professor Dribble , aged 2. He likes trying on my specs !


----------



## Abdulla6169

puff 137 said:


> My Grandson Professor Dribble , aged 2. He likes trying on my specs !


Awww. That's so sweet. May God protect him.


----------



## puffy137

My grandson is rather odd I think , he knows all the letters of the alphabet, can say them & read them , BUT he only uses a few other words ,... We try & try to get him so say other things but he just won't, While going round the super market he proclaims in a triumphant voice , A B C D E F G etc, but other words are not forthcoming as yet.


----------



## Abdulla6169

puff 137 said:


> My grandson is rather odd I think , he knows all the letters of the alphabet, can say them & read them , BUT he only uses a few other words ,... We try & try to get him so say other things but he just won't, While going round the super market he proclaims in a triumphant voice , A B C D E F G etc, but other words are not forthcoming as yet.


He'll learn soon... He's seems like a very smart kid


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> He'll learn soon... He's seems like a very smart kid


Thanks Abdulla I love him to bits,


----------



## Abdulla6169

puff 137 said:


> Thanks Abdulla I love him to bits,


You're welcome Puff


----------



## Prairie Mom

puff 137 said:


> My grandson is rather odd I think , he knows all the letters of the alphabet, can say them & read them , BUT he only uses a few other words ,... We try & try to get him so say other things but he just won't, While going round the super market he proclaims in a triumphant voice , A B C D E F G etc, but other words are not forthcoming as yet.


You're right! That is a bit odd--I've never heard of another child like this But, I agree that it will all come along soon enough. Just give him time. He's ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE! You must be a proud Grandma


----------



## AZtortMom

How's everyone's day going?


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> How's everyone's day going?


Good. Out of the ER?


----------



## Elohi

Little bitty has had me in stitches all day. She is hilarious with all her antics.


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Good. Out of the ER?


Yes I am  resting at home


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> Yes I am  resting at home


No resting. Go get my lamp fixture first.


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> No resting. Go get my lamp fixture first.


Lol, do you have reptile supplies on the way?

I had a goodies come this week. A lamp on Tuesday, and a thermostat and bulb on Thursday.


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> Lol, do you have reptile supplies on the way?
> 
> I had a goodies come this week. A lamp on Tuesday, and a thermostat and bulb on Thursday.


I've got my bulb waiting on the lamp. It comes today


----------



## bouaboua

My wife surely enjoy her lunch.......


----------



## Jacqui

I know there is meat in the legs, but is there much under the main shell?


----------



## Jacqui

I know there is meat in the legs, but is there much under the main shell?


----------



## mike taylor

Yes there is some meat in the shell also . Crabs are good . As long as they come out of the ocean .


----------



## Jacqui

I had a lovely, if very short time with hubby today. We ate at WuHots (? on spelling). It's a Mongolian grill. Now he is in Iowa on his way to PA.


----------



## Jacqui

I am looking forward to tomorrow, when I get to take my oldest daughter to Lincoln, so she can go Christmas shopping with a friend of hers. Before she goes to do that, we are going to meet up with my other daughter for lunch.


----------



## Jacqui

Noel, so glad your okay! I never would have thought snake repellant would be so dangerous.


----------



## Jacqui

I am glad to see tortdad's dad made it safe and sound. As I was driving to Lincoln this morning, it dawned on me I had forgotten to ask of his arrival.


----------



## tortdad

Just got back from the vet. Hal was showing signs of what I thought to be an early respiratory infection. Turns out I'm just a mother hen and he is perfectly fine. Hal measures length, width and height the same as "Bob" so I was assuming his weight was the same at 120lbs. Turns out that was a good guess, he's 122 pounds. I think I'll nickname him Bob 2. @maggie3fan


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## Shakudo

Just watched teenage mutant hero turtles!!!

It was awesome!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I know there is meat in the legs, but is there much under the main shell?


Yes. Lots of it. 

But still too much work for me. This is why I said: My wife surely enjoy her lunch. Not We.......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey boua


----------



## bouaboua

Good Afternoon Nick. Good that weekend are here right? No school for two days.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Good Afternoon Nick. Good that weekend are here right? No school for two days.


i have 1 week off for thanksgiving


----------



## bouaboua

What you have in mind for the weekend?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> What you have in mind for the weekend?


hangout with friends and stuff


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have 1 week off for thanksgiving


That is even better right?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> That is even better right?


yea dude! no evil school for 1 week! i had my English final and a math test today.


----------



## bouaboua

Burmes


russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yea dude! no evil school for 1 week! i had my English final and a math test today.


Are you doing well for both test?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Burmes
> 
> Are you doing well for both test?


yea i think i did really good


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hows your oldness going boua?


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> No resting. Go get my lamp fixture first.


Oh yeah, it was the box right next to the snake repellent


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Noel, so glad your okay! I never would have thought snake repellant would be so dangerous.


Thanks! I had no idea either


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> Oh yeah, it was the box right next to the snake repellent


Your coworker didn't use it to break his fall did he? Tell him he's more of a girl than you since he passed out.


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Your coworker didn't use it to break his fall did he? Tell him he's more of a girl than you since he passed out.


Hold on let me check, nope you are good 
I will relay the message.  you know we tort people are tough


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hows your oldness going boua?


Oldy will go visit another India star tortoise hobbyist on Saturday. He also have Burmese star torts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Howdy peoples! I've been busy taking care of “real world" stuff. But I stalk. Thank you all for your concerns in regard to my brides illness. She seems better today, at least she felt good enough to go to work today! She's a tough one, this gal of mine. Hell, she needs to be. Look who her husband is!


----------



## bouaboua

All I can say is a Perfect Couple! ! ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

Wake Up PEOPLE!


----------



## AZtortMom

*yawn snort* what?!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello again!


----------



## Elohi

We are just hear learning new tidbits with a magnifying glass lol.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> We are just hear learning new tidbits with a magnifying glass lol.
> View attachment 105925


is that your daughter?


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> is that your daughter?


Yes, my youngest. She is 3. I also have a 13 yr old (soon to be 14) and an 11 yr old daughter.


----------



## tortdad

Hi everyone. My boxie enclosure is now 100% finished. My tube light fixture came in today so it now has a high output zoo Ned 5.0 UVB light and a 65w zoo led black light for mild heat. 

I came home from work yesterday and found my wife had painted the trim I put on Thursday night.


----------



## dmmj

OMG To serve man...... Its a cook book.


----------



## Elohi

LOL, this kid!


----------



## Elohi

^^For mobile users: if the volume on that doesn't work within the app browser, open in safari or whatever you use.


----------



## tortdad

dmmj said:


> OMG To serve man...... Its a cook book.


 I wrote a similar cook book

If he's thirty bring him a beer
If he's hungry make him a sandwich 

It turned out to be more of a cook paragraph, lol.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> LOL, this kid!


so cute!


----------



## Elohi

Gah!!! I need y'all to post your beautiful and perfect Sulcata shells for me to reshare in a tortoise fb group. Way too many ***** in there pushing a no soak method and swear there is no perfect shell unless it's wild. GAH!!


----------



## puffy137

Prairie Mom said:


> You're right! That is a bit odd--I've never heard of another child like this But, I agree that it will all come along soon enough. Just give him time. He's ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE! You must be a proud Grandma


 Thanks Chrissy, yes I am proud of him , he's very sweet


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Gah!!! I need y'all to post your beautiful and perfect Sulcata shells for me to reshare in a tortoise fb group. Way too many ******* in there pushing a no soak method and swear there is no perfect shell unless it's wild. GAH!!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 105929
> View attachment 105930


Thank you cowboy!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Elohi

How old is he?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

First 3 are Little Ricky 
Last is Makita.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

September 13th guesstimate hatch day. 2 years.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Makita is approximately 15yrs 65-75 lbs.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Makita is approximately 15yrs 65-75 lbs.


There is some major educating to be done in the world of fb tortoise groups. It's bad!!


----------



## Elohi

Hahahaha.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Makita was raised up in 
Coeur d'Alene, Idaho. Just shows you how hard it is to raise a healthy sulcata in the northern states, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So my heater in the tortoise house came on only for 9 hrs 35 mins in just over 25 hours. This with the colder temps we've been having. I am pleased with these results.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So my heater in the tortoise house came on only for 9 hrs 35 mins in just over 25 hours. This with the colder temps we've been having. I am pleased with these results.


Excellent!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just realized that the 1st and 3rd pictures of Little Ricky are almost 1 year apart. See the date in bottom right corner?


----------



## Elohi

Yeah, and he looks PHENOMENAL. 
Makes my Leo's look extra lumpy. Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

They look perfect!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey cowboy!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey bud. How is it ?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm good dude how about u?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lots of grown up crap going on, but doing alright.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lots of grown up crap going on, but doing alright.


can you post more sulcata pics?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lol. We were having like 30 mile an hour winds and pouring rain. It was cool and crapy at the same time.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lol. We were having like 30 mile an hour winds and pouring rain. It was cool and crapy at the same time.


dude it was 60 today lol way to cold for me!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> dude it was 60 today lol way to cold for me!


If you're gonna be a turd, go lay in the yard!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If you're gonna be a turd, go lay in the yard!!!


what does that mean lol "go lay in the yard".


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Isn't that a great quote? I learned it in high school.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 105935


to deep to understand with my "turd" mind.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

To live is to change. 
To experience change, sometimes it involves pain. 
You grow from pain into a new person.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> TOO deep to understand with my "turd" mind.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

He buddy, I'm gonna head off to bed. I've got a big, long day ahead of me watching college football ya know.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> He buddy, I'm gonna head off to bed. I've got a big, long day ahead of me watching college football ya know.


good night dude


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

now I'm all alone


----------



## Elohi

Anyone awake? Lol
I am but not for long.


----------



## tortdad

@Elohi 
It's not perfect but pretty dang good compared to a lot I see on FB 


11 years old 122lbs


----------



## tortdad

I got a letter from my son who is in basic training for the Air Force. He seems to be doing okay and he send me this cool rubber wrist band.


----------



## tortdad

So what's everybody's plan for today? Except for @Cowboy_Ken we all know what he's going to be doing 
I will be going shopping with my old man today. Tomorrow afternoon we are having a BBQ with my 2 cousins and their families. It will be nice to see everybody. This evening I plan on sitting in the cool Houston air with my pops, sipping on some fine tequila and smoking a cigar. Good times!


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning! *


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> View attachment 105933
> 
> Hahahaha.



That is so cute!! I would have expected it from David (dmmj).


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm part of "everybody", right?

After I chop up a new batch of baby tortoise food, I'm going to feed, clean and de-poop the tortoises. Then I plan to rake leaves to stuff inside the desert tortoises' house and block their door for the winter. I'll box up the only adoptee I have left and put him in the old house for the winter. I may rake up more leaves, but they rot faster when they're in a pile, so I may just leave them until I figure out where I need them. Then if there's still time before lunch, I'll spray Treflan and Round-up on my second pasture. I did the first one yesterday. Now that I don't have a horse, it's too much work to keep the pastures mowed, so I don't water them. However, with the rain, they're growing again.

Once I eat lunch, I just vegetate in my recliner with a good book. A nap sometimes fits into that scenario too.


----------



## mike taylor

Here you go Monica!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

good morning


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm part of "everybody", right?
> 
> After I chop up a new batch of baby tortoise food, I'm going to feed, clean and de-poop the tortoises. Then I plan to rake leaves to stuff inside the desert tortoises' house and block their door for the winter. I'll box up the only adoptee I have left and put him in the old house for the winter. I may rake up more leaves, but they rot faster when they're in a pile, so I may just leave them until I figure out where I need them. Then if there's still time before lunch, I'll spray Treflan and Round-up on my second pasture. I did the first one yesterday. Now that I don't have a horse, it's too much work to keep the pastures mowed, so I don't water them. However, with the rain, they're growing again.
> 
> Once I eat lunch, I just vegetate in my recliner with a good book. A nap sometimes fits into that scenario too.


Nice, I just spend an hour tending to my little ones. I dug up all 3 boxies and soaked them. Made a mash of boiled egg yoke, chopped collard green, Mazuri and red wigglers (all dusted with some calcium). They are still in the bowl eating. If I just release them they don't eat and run to hide. 

Then I soaked my Redfoots and made them a mash of the same thing except there's has no worms and I added a little tomato. 

Now it's time for me to soak myself as my dad will be over soon and we have lots of errands to run to prepare for tomorrow's BBQ.


----------



## Yvonne G

I tend to dilly dally in the house until the sun starts warming it up a bit outside. I'm a fair-weather person.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how are your torts doing Yvonne?


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how are your torts doing Yvonne?



Everyone is getting along just fine and dandy! I keep their doors closed if the sun doesn't shine, and they're not happy about that, but so far we haven't had many of those days.

The Aldabran tortoises bully their way out of a closed door, though. There's no keeping them inside when they want out. They've broken off two locks so far, so now I just push the door shut and don't lock it.

'Mornin, Steven!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

when can my 9inch long sulcata be outside all year long Yvonne?


----------



## Yvonne G

Now. As long as he has a heated shelter to go back into if he gets cold, he can live outside (in your climate) 24/7 right now.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Now. As long as he has a heated shelter to go back into if he gets cold, he can live outside (in your climate) 24/7 right now.


its like 50 outside right now


----------



## Yvonne G

That's ok. They usually stay inside their house until the sun shines. Then they go out, sit in the sun to warm up, then eat a bit, and go back in. Like I said up above - as long as he has a heated house to retreat to, he can live outside permanently now.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> That's ok. They usually stay inside their house until the sun shines. Then they go out, sit in the sun to warm up, then eat a bit, and go back in. Like I said up above - as long as he has a heated house to retreat to, he can live outside permanently now.


can you show me some threads how to make a heated house? thank you


----------



## Abdulla6169

I have an Islamic test tomorrow . It seems easy ... I won't be around for a while, so don't be surprised if I disappear for days or even a week or 2 !


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> can you show me some threads how to make a heated house? thank you


I think this is the one:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/ANOTHER-Night-Box-Thread....88966/#post-828952


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> I think this is the one:
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/ANOTHER-Night-Box-Thread....88966/#post-828952


thanks dude! hows it going?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thanks dude! hows it going?


Going well... The exams are arriving. That's kinda bad


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Going well... The exams are arriving. That's kinda bad


school sucks


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Going well... The exams are arriving. That's kinda bad


On the bright side, I'm understanding more and more about Middle Eastern politics everyday... I think I understand the Palestinian/Israeli conflict pretty well now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> school sucks


The stress does... How else am I supposed to find a good job and achieve my dreams?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> The stress does... How else am I supposed to find a good job and achieve my dreams?


who needs school when you have swag?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs school when you have swag?


Anyone who wants a good-paying job...


----------



## Jacqui

Here enjoying listening and watching my two girls and one son.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Here enjoying listening and watching my two girls and one son.


Have fun Jacqui!


----------



## Elohi

Good morning everyone. I'm just standing in my kitchen waiting on Kona coffee to finish brewing while I soak lady October. And I keep thinking back to that argument on fb last night and how anyone could think soaking a Sulcata or any tortoise is a bad idea. Their theory makes zero sense to me.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs school when you have swag?



The tricky part is actually having it. 



Elohi said:


> Good morning everyone. I'm just standing in my kitchen waiting on Kona coffee to finish brewing while I soak lady October. And I keep thinking back to that argument on fb last night and how anyone could think soaking a Sulcata or any tortoise is a bad idea. Their theory makes zero sense to me.



Were they saying it is actually detrimental or more along the lines of unnecessary?


----------



## Abdulla6169

I can't wait for a series of short documentaries that talk about Erdogan... It's called "The Sultan Erdogan" (It's in Arabic). I really appreciated their last series of short documentaries (in Arabic also -it has English subtitles), it talked about the Women's Section of the Muslim Brotherhood.


----------



## Elohi

jaizei said:


> The tricky part is actually having it.
> 
> 
> 
> Were they saying it is actually detrimental or more along the lines of unnecessary?


Yes, there was a dude, and several people agreeing with him, who stated that soaking ups the risk of URI and also causes malnutrition because when soaked daily, they evacuate their bowels too often(frequently), not giving their gut long enough to properly digest their food. It was also stated that there is absolutely no proof that soaks aid in the production of a smooth shell. 
It was driving me bat **** crazy. Someone there had sulcatas and Leo's and only soaked their Leo's and argued with me that their care is only similar, not practically identical.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Yes, there was a dude, and several people agreeing with him, who stated that soaking ups the risk of URI and also causes malnutrition because when soaked daily, they evacuate their bowls too often(frequently), not giving their gut long enough to properly digest their food. It was also states that there is absolutely no proof that soaks aid in the production of a smooth shell.
> It was driving me bat **** crazy. Someone there had sulcatas and Leo's and only soaked their Leo's and argued with me that their care is only similar, not practically identical.


Wow. I've been arguing with crazy twitters lately and it's just as crazy...
Edit: I am very glad and I appreciate that your defending the correct way to care for tortoises!


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> Wow. I've been arguing with crazy twitters lately and it's just as crazy...
> Edit: I am very glad and I appreciate that your defending the correct way to care for tortoises!



you mean crazy "twits". Hahahaha


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> you mean crazy "twits". Hahahaha


LOL


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> Yes, there was a dude, and several people agreeing with him, who stated that soaking ups the risk of URI and also causes malnutrition because when soaked daily, they evacuate their bowels too often(frequently), not giving their gut long enough to properly digest their food. It was also stated that there is absolutely no proof that soaks aid in the production of a smooth shell.
> It was driving me bat **** crazy. Someone there had sulcatas and Leo's and only soaked their Leo's and argued with me that their care is only similar, not practically identical.



It depends on where you are at on the spectrum. I know some who keep all of their captive bred tortoises exactly the same. Every species. While others think that russians, redfoots and sulcata should all be kept differently. Which is right?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Why is the chat resting?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Why is the chat resting?


i don't know, but the chat has been less active for some reason.


----------



## Abdulla6169

WAKE UP EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

When you get old you need to take lots of naps.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> WAKE UP EVERYONE!!!!!


the old people need there sleep or else they get grumpy!


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> When you get old you need to take lots of naps.


Naps are nice... I should sleep now  (10:09 PM)!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Naps are nice... I should sleep now  (10:09 PM)!


lol its that exact time except AM for me!


----------



## jaizei

That's why I don't sleep now, I figure I'll make up for it when I'm old.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol its that exact time except AM for me!


I can stay up late, but I have a test tomorrow, so good night!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> That's why I don't sleep now, I figure I'll make up for it when I'm old.


but you are old......


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi all  just checking in from doing real world stuff *waves*


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Hi all  just checking in from doing real world stuff *waves*


*waves back*


----------



## Elohi

What language is this comment? And if anyone knows, can you translate?


----------



## tortdad

I just went out to my garden to see if my tomatoes survived last week freeze and turned red. They're alive but still green. 

I did however find a RES out there so Noah and I braved the rain and set him loose in the community pond down the street.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, Monica look what I found!
It's a frog riding a tortoise with a fishing pole .


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Hey, Monica look what I found!
> It's a frog riding a tortoise with a fishing pole .


That's awesome!!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

I new you would like it . But its mines! Haha


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Hey, Monica look what I found!
> It's a frog riding a tortoise with a fishing pole .


For $24.99?? I know the forg are not expensive, must because the torts then....


----------



## mike taylor

I think you're right Steven .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon 6
Colorado 0


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Colorado 0
Oregon 6


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Colorado 0
Oregon 13


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Colorado 0
Oregon 20


----------



## smarch

I just reached into my backpack and saw what I thought was yummy goodies I forgot I had... good thing my mind is still somewhat sharp after a day full of homework or I would have munched on some Mazuri...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> I just reached into my backpack and saw what I thought was yummy goodies I forgot I had... good thing my mind is still somewhat sharp after a day full of homework or I would have munched on some Mazuri...


lol you almost at some tortoise food! i ate a dog treat once thinking it was beaf jerky....


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> I just reached into my backpack and saw what I thought was yummy goodies I forgot I had... good thing my mind is still somewhat sharp after a day full of homework or I would have munched on some Mazuri...


Hahahaha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Colorado 3
Oregon 20


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Colorado 3
Oregon 27


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Colorado 3
Oregon 30


----------



## Yvonne G

Ken...Ken...Ken! I think you are the only one who cares.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Ken...Ken...Ken! I think you are the only one who cares.


FINALY SOMEONE SAID IT!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Ken...Ken...Ken! I think you are the only one who cares.


Hey! I resemble that remark!


----------



## mike taylor

GO DUCKS! QUACK QUACK!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> FINALY SOMEONE SAID IT!


But I care, and so I'm simply sharing with my friends what I care about.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Colorado 3
Oregon 37


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But I care, and so I'm simply sharing with my friends what I care about.


And friends care by default.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

BABY PLATYPI ARE ARE CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> BABY PLATYPI ARE ARE CUTE!!!!!!
> View attachment 106045


OMG I just died from cuteness overload.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Multi-specie experiments by aliens turned lose is what they are.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

and these little derp things. they are baby echidnas, the second egg laying mammal.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Colorado 10
Oregon 37


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Jacqui

Oh those things are cute!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Oh those things are cute!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Hey, Monica look what I found!
> It's a frog riding a tortoise with a fishing pole .



How nice!! I need one of those for my pond. Where did you find it?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Colorado 10
Oregon 44


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I just went out to my garden to see if my tomatoes survived last week freeze and turned red. They're alive but still green.
> 
> I did however find a RES out there so Noah and I braved the rain and set him loose in the community pond down the street.



Is Noah's nickname Trouble? He is cute. Good things you are teaching him.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol you almost at some tortoise food! i ate a dog treat once thinking it was beaf jerky....



My oldest son use to try all sorts of things. I remember him catching a grasshopper and eating it. He really liked these yogurt treats sold for hedgehogs. lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nick you seem bored. Are you in school?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> My oldest son use to try all sorts of things. I remember him catching a grasshopper and eating it. He really liked these yogurt treats sold for hedgehogs. lol


lol.... i accidentally ate the beef jerky like 2 months ago


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nick you seem bored. Are you in school?


its like sunday why would i be at school?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Jacqui

Thanksgiving's turkey should be interesting. Instead of my oldest son cooking, the two girls are going to give it a try.  They are also using a recipe from online. My sister will be sad to see there won't be any stuffing, as this recipe has you place two lemons (which you have punched holes into) within the turkey.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Is Noah's nickname Trouble? He is cute. Good things you are teaching him.


No his nickname is big cry baby. His younger brother Tyler is trouble. Don't let the curls fool you, he's pure evil.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its like sunday why would i be at school?



It's Saturday...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> It's Saturday...


.......really


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> No his nickname is big cry baby. His younger brother Tyler is trouble. Don't let the curls fool you, he's pure evil.



Surely you jest, not that sweet child.  (I was going by the other one was wearing a shirt that said trouble.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nick, go ask your mom if you can help her with something.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nick, go ask your mom if you can help her with something.


why would i do that?


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Surely you jest, not that sweet child.  (I was going by the other one was wearing a shirt that said trouble.


Ohh no, that child is the Tasmanian Devil when he smokes crack while riding a tornado..... An exact replica of when I was a lad. lord help me!!!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Ohh no, that child is the Tasmanian Devil when he smokes crack while riding a tornado..... An exact replica of when I was a lad. lord help me!!!



 All parents should have a child that is just like they were. lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> All parents should have a child that is just like they were. lol


when i was little i got kicked out of a preschool for biting a bunch of other kids.....


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> All parents should have a child that is just like they were. lol



I forgot to mention that he rides lightning bolts and farts lava


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why would i do that?



Because that is what children should do.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why would i do that?


She probably works very hard and would appreciate the help. Nerr.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

but, but i don't want to!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but, but i don't want to!


I'm sure you have a point here, I'm just not seeing it from all the crybaby bs.


----------



## AZtortMom

Shelly multitasking this evening


----------



## Elohi

I have a kid that is pretty close to being just like me. One one that is a lot like me but with a touch of timid (so not me). And one who is so much like his dad it's SCARY.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 106057
> Shelly multitasking this evening


thats a beautiful sulcata!


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats a beautiful sulcata!


Thanks! She's my rescue


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So let me set y'all up for next weeks game. Next week is our civil war game. The game will be in Corvallis, (Oregon State University). So when I give game time scoring, it will be in the form of ;

UofO 00 (Ducks)
OSU 00 (Beavers)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 106063


Your lock screen reminded me that I need a new background. It should totally be tortoise related.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 106063


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 106063





I've had this same wallpaper for almost 2 yrs lol.


----------



## Elohi

What the?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is my lock screen. The other was just showing final score of the game.


----------



## dmmj

A woman once told me " Women prefer to be called gyno-americans" I said " Fine, rhino-americans, it is" That's when she hit me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is my background screen ;

which also is my tee shirt submission.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is my background screen ;
> View attachment 106073
> which also is my tee shirt submission.


HAHAHAHAHA good one


----------



## Elohi

More peacocks on mine.


----------



## Elohi

And I know I'm kind of behind on my emails.... Once you get so far behind, there is no catching up.


----------



## jaizei

I thought I was bad about ignoring emails instead of deleting.


----------



## Elohi

jaizei said:


> I thought I was bad about ignoring emails instead of deleting.


I've tried. It's an utter failure. Lol. I also opted out of a ton of stuff....hasn't helped much.


----------



## Elohi

And sorry Starbucks, unless those are free drink notifications, I'm not interested....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here are the ones for my iPad. First is the lock screen second is my background.


----------



## mike taylor

This is my lock screen, and background screen.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hi diddily ho there neighborino


----------



## Elohi

The end of this cracks me completely up. He looks at my phone like "what?"
http://instagram.com/p/vubEvcMtwC/


----------



## Elohi

It's just a wee but too quiet in here. Where did you all go?


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm here still


----------



## LoutheRussian

Did we kill the chat


----------



## Elohi

I think we may have lol.


----------



## Elohi

-fist bump-


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Check this out. Not just this one book, but all that this seller is selling. Good prices too. 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151483453175


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Is for horses. Straw is cheap. Grass is free. So save your hey, you may marry a horse.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is for horses. Straw is cheap. Grass is free. So save your hey, you may marry a horse.


SHUT UP!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mohhahahahahahahaaaa


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What you help your mom with today, youngin'?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What you help your mom with today, youngin'?


nothing!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow. Come on man, buck up, step up and man up! Moms love unconditionally. Show her you can too.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow. Come on man, buck up, step up and man up! Moms love unconditionally. Show her you can too.


but i don't what to!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> nothing!


That's no nice......You should.


----------



## bouaboua

The oldy need to go to bed now. Good night TFO.

Sweet dream and help your Mom tomorrow Nick! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

but, but i don't what to!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> The oldy need to go to bed now. Good night TFO.
> 
> Sweet dream and help your Mom tomorrow Nick! ! !


Night Steven. Is it summer yet?


----------



## Elohi

I think Nick needs to offer to do some unwanted chores tomorrow. Or cook his mom breakfast.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> I think Nick needs to offer to do some unwanted chores tomorrow. Or cook his mom breakfast.


no!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I think Nick needs to offer to do some unwanted chores tomorrow. Or cook his mom breakfast.


To say the least!!


----------



## Elohi

Although if my children did any of those things willingly without being asked or told half a dozen times, then I would assume they either wanted something outrageously expensive or they were feeling deep guilt over something they did that they knew I'd be finding out about soon...
LOL


----------



## LoutheRussian

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but, but i don't what to!


Want* too*


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

LoutheRussian said:


> Want* too*


----------



## LoutheRussian

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


>


What can I say? I'm a grammar Nazi.


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is for horses. Straw is cheap. Grass is free. So save your hey, you may marry a horse.





russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> SHUT UP!



Without school all he'll be able to marry is a Jack ***


----------



## LoutheRussian

tortdad said:


> Without school all he'll be able to marry is a Jack ***


Haha too funny


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Night Steven. Is it summer yet?


Few more weeks.....but way too long.....sigh!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ken: How far are you from Corvallis?


----------



## Jacqui

Morning! It's another foggy morning here. Sad thing is (in my opinion) this nice 50 degrees is the high of the day and temps are steadily dropping through the day. 50 is so nice and warm, it could stay a bit longer.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi kiddo. Heard you had lunch with your family yesterday.


----------



## Jacqui

I did, well three of my four kidlings and then my son's gf too.


----------



## Yvonne G

I love to eat lunch out. But, poor me...there's no one to eat with. 

I've gotten a little paranoid about eating out lately, though. I haven't been sick in a couple years, and I don't want to eat food that someone else has prepared and maybe sneezed on.


----------



## Yvonne G

Today is laundry day! Whoopee!!

Also, I'm going to rake leaves. The sun isn't shining today, so I doubt I'll work on the new sulcata shed I'm in the process of building. I'm a fairweather person!


----------



## Jacqui

Oh no, I looked up from working on something and the sky has darkened and rain is falling! Not fair this is my day for yardwork!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I love to eat lunch out. But, poor me...there's no one to eat with.
> 
> I've gotten a little paranoid about eating out lately, though. I haven't been sick in a couple years, and I don't want to eat food that someone else has prepared and maybe sneezed on.



 I know. You have no idea how often as I am going to eat out I think "wish Yvonne was here".  I am getting use to eating out... as long as I bring a good book to read. lol I rarely get sick, so eating out hasn't made me sick. My own cooking probably would though. lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Ken: How far are you from Corvallis?


A little better than an hour north of Corvallis.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Morning! It's another foggy morning here. Sad thing is (in my opinion) this nice 50 degrees is the high of the day and temps are steadily dropping through the day. 50 is so nice and warm, it could stay a bit longer.


Morning! It was foggy here to today


----------



## Elohi

Wild mallow has finally sprouted and is providing leaves for tortoise munchies! It took a while but now I expect it to basically take over my backyard lol.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Oh no, I looked up from working on something and the sky has darkened and rain is falling! Not fair this is my day for yardwork!!



This is the kind of day to stay in and bake. We don't have rain, like you, but the sky is very heavy. The overcast is way low, so it's very dark. But the funny thing is, it's really not cold. I wish I were a baker. Love the way the house smells when it's cold and gloomy outside and there's something baking in the oven. 

I vacuumed the living room. Does that count for anything? Guess I'll have to go get settled with my book. Ho hum...nothing to do. Like little Nicky, I'm bored!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Wild mallow has finally sprouted and is providing leaves for tortoise munchies! It took a while but now I expect it to basically take over my backyard lol.



 Do you want it to take over the yard?


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Do you want it to take over the yard?


They backyard yes. It's been nothing but grass and I need some weeds to feed.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> This is the kind of day to stay in and bake. We don't have rain, like you, but the sky is very heavy. The overcast is way low, so it's very dark. But the funny thing is, it's really not cold. I wish I were a baker. Love the way the house smells when it's cold and gloomy outside and there's something baking in the oven.
> 
> I vacuumed the living room. Does that count for anything? Guess I'll have to go get settled with my book. Ho hum...nothing to do. Like little Nicky, I'm bored!



It's still in the 40s with windchill about 8 degrees less, but just loading into my car my groceries (two bags catfood and two small plastic bags of other stuff... so not much at all) my fingers are chilled to the bone. It's that darn wind which is doing a wonderful job of blowing (maybe 30 mph can't recall for sure).

It's no fun baking for one.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning! It was foggy here to today



Ours gave away to clouds and rain. How about there?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Ours agve away to clouds and rain. How about there?


Raining very heavily in Saudi Arabia, no rain here tho:


----------



## Yvonne G

Awesome pictures, Abdullah.


----------



## Jacqui

Love those rainy pictures!


----------



## Yvonne G

Nick: 

A while back you were wondering about setting up your sulcata to live outside all the time. That evening, after I had given you my response, I took a look at my leopard tortoises. I have two that are smaller than your sulcata, and they live outside 24/7. Your weather in the Bay Area is pretty mild. I doubt it would be harmful to your small sulcata to be set up outside now. You just have to keep checking on him throughout the first couple days to make sure he knows to go in if he gets cold.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Awesome pictures, Abdullah.


Thanks Yvonne, I got them from the Storm Center's Twitter:


(here the thunderstorms are nowhere near the UAE)


(It was cloudy the last few days and it is getting cooler outside)


(The rains of blessing and goodness in Riyadh)


(Strong hail hit a places in Saudi Arabia)


----------



## Yvonne G

This just blows my mind. I had no idea they had weather like that.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks Yvonne, I got them from the Storm Center's Twitter:
> View attachment 106137
> 
> (here the thunderstorms are nowhere near the UAE)
> View attachment 106138
> 
> (It was cloudy the last few days and it is getting cooler outside)
> View attachment 106139
> 
> (The rains of blessing and goodness in Riyadh)
> View attachment 106140
> 
> (Strong hail hit a places in Saudi Arabia)


A few more photos of the hail:


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> This just blows my mind. I had no idea they had weather like that.


Saudi Arabia is big, and it's colder than it is here in many places... It snows there sometimes (in certain areas). 
Snow from a snow storm last year: (From the Internet)


View attachment 106144


View attachment 106143


----------



## Elohi

Umm...three of four leopards are looking at me like I am surely mistaken. This mallow can't be ALL that the food god has to offer. #spoiled


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> Umm...three of four leopards are looking at me like I am surely mistaken. This mallow can't be ALL that the food god has to offer. #spoiled
> View attachment 106146


And the 4th leopard was pacing, which is what she does when I have offered the wrong foods to her highness. She obviously wanted dandelion and endive...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Nick:
> 
> A while back you were wondering about setting up your sulcata to live outside all the time. That evening, after I had given you my response, I took a look at my leopard tortoises. I have two that are smaller than your sulcata, and they live outside 24/7. Your weather in the Bay Area is pretty mild. I doubt it would be harmful to your small sulcata to be set up outside now. You just have to keep checking on him throughout the first couple days to make sure he knows to go in if he gets cold.


my dad said he didn't have time to help me build a tort home!


----------



## Yvonne G

One good thing about being an old person...you don't have to rely on dad to do stuff for you.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello there! 
13 pages? You guys are killing me, I'm not even going to bother catching up... how's everyones weekend?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello there!
> 13 pages? You guys are killing me, I'm not even going to bother catching up... how's everyones weekend?


To help you catch up ; the Ducks Won…again!!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello there!
> 13 pages? You guys are killing me, I'm not even going to bother catching up... how's everyones weekend?


just been laying in bed all day getting fat.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> just been laying in bed all day getting fat.



Did you do your home work?


----------



## Yvonne G

Poor Nick. Now besides his real parents, he has all of us on his case as well.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Did you do your home work?


I don't have any homework, i have the week off for thanks giving.


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I don't have any homework, i have the week off for thanks giving.


Yep. Kids are on t-day break until the Monday after t-day.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> Yep. Kids are on t-day break until the Monday after t-day.


I never got that long of a break...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 106149


It's a mole, right? They're soooo cute!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It's a mole, right? They're soooo cute!


its a baby echidna


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i killed the chat


----------



## Elohi

Bring back the baby platypi. 
These other little creatures aren't nearly as cute.


----------



## Elohi

Or how about this baby leopard. She's pretty cute.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 106155
> View attachment 106156


*explodes from cuteness overload*


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Abdulla6169

GOOOOAAAL!!! Our team just scored!!! 2-2 
(In case you don't know what I'm taking about, I'm referring to the soccer match between the UAE and Saudi Arabia)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night everyone! I decided that sleep is more important than the match...


----------



## Elohi

What is it about baby chard hat my leopards don't like I wonder? They all pick at it but won't really eat it. It's always what's left when I add spring mix to their food.


----------



## Elohi

Also, it's amazing how active my tortoises are when they don't know I'm watching them. They are all over the place. No wonder their enclosure sometimes looks like a tornado has blown through. Hahahaha.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> What is it about baby chard hat my leopards don't like I wonder? They all pick at it but won't really eat it. It's always what's left when I add spring mix to their food.


Taste the baby chard. If it's bitter or has another strong taste, this could be the issue. My nephew had some small leaf jade growing with his tortoises and he said he was surprised that they hadn't eaten it. I knew this jade from my childhood. We would eat the leaves because they were very sour. I showed him, and I suggested that I figured that the sour taste was a turn off flavor for them. 
I don't think this is a good idea though, to find out why, for instance, a tortoise will eat their own feces.


----------



## jaizei

http://bucketcake.com/

For when you need portable cake and a cake-pop just isn't enough.


----------



## mike taylor

I can tell you guys I HATE FIRE ANTS! I just finished cleaning out all the bedding in my red foot enclosure because of fire ants . 40 bucks and a crap load of ant bites later happy reds .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> I can tell you guys I HATE FIRE ANTS! I just finished cleaning out all the bedding in my red foot enclosure because of fire ants . 40 bucks and a crap load of ant bites later happy reds .


Our weather puts the “fire" out of fire ants.


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> I can tell you guys I HATE FIRE ANTS! I just finished cleaning out all the bedding in my red foot enclosure because of fire ants . 40 bucks and a crap load of ant bites later happy reds .


Fire ants are evil spawn. Any creature that hoards aphid eggs and then "plants" them to harvest their sweet secretions is just not right. Planting aphids in my garden is forbidden!! Now if those stupid fire ants would just listen! Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Any creature that hoards aphid eggs and then "plants" them to harvest their sweet secretions is just not right.


But I love cows milk!!!! And chicken eggs!!!! Same/same. Oh wait, you said, “just not right." Well you wouldn't be the first to say that about me. After all, I actively try to develop relationships with crows.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But I love cows milk!!!! And chicken eggs!!!! Same/same. Oh wait, you said, “just not right." Well you wouldn't be the first to say that about me. After all, I actively try to develop relationships with crows.


LMAO!!


----------



## Elohi

So on a more serious note, how do I prevent said planting of aphid eggs if the ants in question are not residents of my own property?
Zero fire ant facilities on my property but fireant, aphid farming on my hibiscus...


----------



## bouaboua

Good Afternoon My TFO Friend.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Afternoon My TFO Friend.


Afternoon Steven


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But I love cows milk!!!! And chicken eggs!!!! Same/same. Oh wait, you said, “just not right." Well you wouldn't be the first to say that about me. After all, I actively try to develop relationships with crows.


I thought it was sheep you made relationships with . Haha


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon Steven


Good afternoon Noel!


----------



## mike taylor

Whats happening Steven?


----------



## mike taylor

My jokes killed chat.


----------



## mike taylor

WAKE UP PEOPLE!


----------



## Elohi

I'm out grocery shopping. And about to ***** slap a chick over the interwebs for snapping at me.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah what you're saying Monica . Thats why I don't have the Facebook .


----------



## Elohi

The worst place on the internet I've ever been is babycenter. Fb has nothin on that kind of crazy. A bunch of pregnancy induced hormonal women on a huge forum....


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> The worst place on the internet I've ever been is babycenter. Fb has nothin on that kind of crazy. A bunch of pregnancy induced hormonal women on a huge forum....


Hahahahahahahahaha, one site I can guaranty I'll never visit.


----------



## mike taylor

Me to! I will never go to that site . Never Never


----------



## Elohi

It's a bat **** crazy kind of place. Nothing but drama, arguments, and bullies.


----------



## mike taylor

I got an idea! Quite getting on that forum .


----------



## dmmj

Good advice!


----------



## mike taylor

Whats going on with chat? I know its Sunday but Wake up!


----------



## AZtortMom

I think it's because there are some game on. Me personally, I had to visit a pet sitting client to pick up some keys


----------



## mike taylor

Sorry Ken! But I could not help myself . Come back . Haha


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> I got an idea! Quite getting on that forum .


Oh I've not been back for years. I try to avoid that much crazy when I can! Lol


----------



## mike taylor

I try to stay far away from any kind of drama.


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> Good advice!


Good idea.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yvonne G

I HATE that it's dark at dinner time. I go out at 4:30p and do my evening chores, walk 10 laps around the pasture, come in, shower then put on my pajamas. Ok, so now it's 5:30p. Now what do I do? I suppose I could clean house, NOT! And after I've read all the un-read posts on the Forum, it's still not late enough to go park in front of the TV. Did I mention that I HATE that it's dark at dinner time?


----------



## dmmj

Is it wrong/evil that I liked all of the no's?


----------



## dmmj

@Yvonne G So I am guessing you hate the dark at dinnertime, am I right>


----------



## Yvonne G

Ya know what, David? I HATE that it's dark at dinner time!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Really Yvonne, too early to watch tv? Weird.


----------



## Yvonne G

If I sit in front of the TV this early, I'm ready to fall asleep around 8p. I miss all my favorite shows if I go to bed that early.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We record them for another night then jump the commercials.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm with you Yvonne . I wanted to rake Harry's enclosure but by the time I finished eating it was dark . I did get my pond cleaned out, and the reds enclosure ant free . If I use cyprus mulch they stay out, but if I use hard wood mulch they try to take over .


----------



## Elohi

My little Lady October is exhausted and covered in her own poop. I came in from grocery shopping and she was sitting on the edge of her water dish, staring off into space. She has poop on top of her head, all over her front legs and poop on the very top/middle of her shell. There was quite a bit of poop in her water dish, which had hardly any water left in it. I picked her up and she is spent. She obviously flipped over while I was gone and really struggled to get herself back on her feet. 
I'm giving her a warm soak. She's still got spunk but I can tell she is tired. She's going to be alright, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If you were gone shopping for 8 hrs. then found her on her back, I'd worry. From this, though, I wouldn't.


----------



## Elohi

We were gone about two hours. I feel terrible. I find her on her back a lot.


----------



## Elohi

Apparently the new 10.0 HOt5 has either upset my leopards or they've lost their little minds. They turned their enclosure into an oval dirt track and they have displaced a ton of substrate. I've got it 16" from the substrate, maybe I need to go higher. Maybe they aren't digging the brightness?


----------



## leigti

Elohi said:


> Apparently the new 10.0 HOt5 has either upset my leopards or they've lost their little minds. They turned their enclosure into an oval dirt track and they have displaced a ton of substrate. I've got it 16" from the substrate, maybe I need to go higher. Maybe they aren't digging the brightness?


Just my opinion, but I would not raising any higher because they UVB rate will go down. Put in some more plants and hides so they can get out of the light.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> My little Lady October is exhausted and covered in her own poop. I came in from grocery shopping and she was sitting on the edge of her water dish, staring off into space. She has poop on top of her head, all over her front legs and poop on the very top/middle of her shell. There was quite a bit of poop in her water dish, which had hardly any water left in it. I picked her up and she is spent. She obviously flipped over while I was gone and really struggled to get herself back on her feet.
> I'm giving her a warm soak. She's still got spunk but I can tell she is tired. She's going to be alright, right?


----------



## Elohi

leigti said:


> Just my opinion, but I would not raising any higher because they UVB rate will go down. Put in some more plants and hides so they can get out of the light.





Maybe more hides? I've got to big clay pots and some plants. I've got a sweet potato plant I can put in there right away. I'm looking for Boston ferns.


----------



## Elohi

leigti said:


> Just my opinion, but I would not raising any higher because they UVB rate will go down. Put in some more plants and hides so they can get out of the light.





With the lamp.


----------



## leigti

In my box turtle and Russian enclosures I put in Pothos and draceana? And spider plants. I bought a large Pothos and divided it up, put some in pots and some directly into the substrate. more hides or tunnels also work.


----------



## leigti

By the way, I love your enclosure. I wish I was half that creative.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I like the cling wrap.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Elohi

leigti said:


> In my box turtle and Russian enclosures I put in Pothos and draceana? And spider plants. I bought a large Pothos and divided it up, put some in pots and some directly into the substrate. more hides or tunnels also work.


I do have a pothos I can pull some vines from.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I like the cling wrap.


Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Lol


I'm glad you didn't react as if you were in pregoforum chat.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm glad you didn't react as if you were in pregoforum chat.


 Yeah well I didn't fit in all that well there. I made some friends and got the hell out of there. My boxer Echo came from one of those friends.


----------



## Elohi

I fit in so much better with all these crazy tortoise people.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


and no one says hello to me.......


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> and no one says hello to me.......


Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello helloooooooooooooooo over there Nick.


----------



## Elohi

Damn there's an echo in here.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

whats going on?


----------



## Elohi

I'm going to have nightmares. A snake eating spider just rolled through my fb feed!


----------



## Elohi

I had nightmare this morning...I woke up kind of stressed out. 
I played hero in my dream and then couldn't handle the aftermath.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone have a safe Monday


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> I had nightmare this morning...I woke up kind of stressed out.
> I played hero in my dream and then couldn't handle the aftermath.


Sorry about your nightmare


----------



## tortdad

Okay mini catch up here. 

@Cowboy_Ken. I'm a U of A fan sonic have a question for you. Were you as upset as I was when the decision was changed to Pac12? I still to this day call in Pac10

Monica. Your baby is fine she flipped herself back over and do not raise that light any higher. At 16" you are already at the max, even for a HO, distance for effective UVB. More plants, more plants and then more plants. 

Nick... hello!

Noel.. You have a safe day as well. 

Everyone else, Good morning/afternoon.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning tortoise peeps!


----------



## tortadise

mike taylor said:


> Morning tortoise peeps!


Morning. 7:29 am central standard time.

Haha


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortadise said:


> Morning. 7:29 am central standard time.
> 
> Haha


I am 10 hours in the future (6:14 PM)...


----------



## tortadise

AbdullaAli said:


> I am 10 hours in the future (6:14 PM)...


Found my time machine. Haha what's the future like? Hopefully sunny, hot and full of tortoises.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good Evening Everyone!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortadise said:


> Found my time machine. Haha what's the future like? Hopefully sunny, hot and full of tortoises.





It was foggy in the morning, kind of warm outside.


----------



## tortadise

Ahh man that's awesome for torts.


----------



## Elohi

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello! You guys were busy last night too!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 106282
> 
> It was foggy in the morning, kind of warm outside.


Today, here, it's a sunny and 60!! 
Oh wait... there's a catch too... were going to have massive thunderstorms later  Your weather is gorgeous!


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning!

It's going to get all the way up to 57F degrees here today. Whoopee!! But it's overcast. I don't like it when the sun doesn't shine.

I got my new $16 portable CD player yesterday. But now I don't have any batteries. I played it a while yesterday before the batteries went kaput, and I guess you get what you pay for. My other one, the one that I dropped, I payed quite a bit more for. It was an RCA. This one is an off brand. The RCA played real well, never skipped or stopped in the middle. With my new cheapy one, I have to be very careful not to bump or jiggle it or it skips or stops. And when you carry something like that around in your pocket while you pick up poop or rake leaves, its pretty hard to not bump it.

Several months ago I bought Country Music's Greatest Hits. So yesterday I started listening to it. I guess it's ok for a country music buff, but I only like certain vocalists and certain tunes. Most of the tunes on it are by people I've never heard of and songs I've never heard. Then, in the middle of some obscure tune, there'll be a Johnny Cash or Elvis. So I get maybe one song I recognise on each CD. Oh well... I still have my Patsy Cline, Willie Nelson and Leeanne Rhyme CD's to fall back on.

Gonna' rake leaves today.


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning!

Daughter are home for the thanksgiving holiday but I never see her around the house. She have so many local friend to catch-up. We had one meal together in two days. I shouldn't complain right?


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone have a safe Monday


Good morning Noel. You do the same. Specially with what you do and where you at.


----------



## Yvonne G

How nice of you to provide free hotel service for the wayward child (said tongue in cheek)!!


----------



## Elohi

@Cowboy_Ken
See she gets dirty! Hahaha


----------



## Elohi

I love how she takes big long drinks as soon as I put her in her soaks every morning. She has water in her enclosure, not sure why the bath water is so special. Lol


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning!
> 
> It's going to get all the way up to 57F degrees here today. Whoopee!! But it's overcast. I don't like it when the sun doesn't shine.
> 
> I got my new $16 portable CD player yesterday. But now I don't have any batteries. I played it a while yesterday before the batteries went kaput, and I guess you get what you pay for. My other one, the one that I dropped, I payed quite a bit more for. It was an RCA. This one is an off brand. The RCA played real well, never skipped or stopped in the middle. With my new cheapy one, I have to be very careful not to bump or jiggle it or it skips or stops. And when you carry something like that around in your pocket while you pick up poop or rake leaves, its pretty hard to not bump it.
> 
> Several months ago I bought Country Music's Greatest Hits. So yesterday I started listening to it. I guess it's ok for a country music buff, but I only like certain vocalists and certain tunes. Most of the tunes on it are by people I've never heard of and songs I've never heard. Then, in the middle of some obscure tune, there'll be a Johnny Cash or Elvis. So I get maybe one song I recognise on each CD. Oh well... I still have my Patsy Cline, Willie Nelson and Leeanne Rhyme CD's to fall back on.
> 
> Gonna' rake leaves today.


Good morning Yvonne! 

We can use more leaves for sure. 

Other the music.....how old is your Sulcata? I forget about his age, I know you told me once! You have a great day even sun are not likely to show his face today.


----------



## Yvonne G

I got Dudley as a rescue when he weighed about 35lbs, so I don't know his age. I usually say he's in his 20's.


----------



## bouaboua

Thank you my Lady and enjoy your leaves raking with music! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Daughter are home for the thanksgiving holiday but I never see her around the house. She have so many local friend to catch-up. We had one meal together in two days. I shouldn't complain right?



Better one then none.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Better one then none.


And the best part is: None of them ( I have two daughter) will have thanksgiving dinner with us. They will all go to their boy friend's parent's house for dinner! How you like that? 

Well.....I shouldn't complain right?


----------



## Elohi

Tort breakfast goodies!
And when it won't all fit on the plate...use huge hibiscus leaves to help hold more. LOL 





Sow thistle is coming up on the side of the house so I picked some of that and more mallow to add to the endive and grass. 
Happy baby piggies.


----------



## Elohi

And tiniest happy baby piggie. 
She's already picked out and eaten the sow thistle lol.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> And the best part is: None of them ( I have two daughter) will have thanksgiving dinner with us. They will all go to their boy friend's parent's house for dinner! How you like that?
> 
> Well.....I shouldn't complain right?



Me, I wouldn't like that at all. So since they get them for Thanksgiving, do you get them for Christmas? I let it be known last year, I get atleast one of the two holidays with my kids.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. Take a minute to bounce over and read my latest post in “regionals". Kind of frightening really.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all. Take a minute to bounce over and read my latest post in “regionals". Kind of frightening really.


Hey Ken, I have a Civics mid-term tomorrow. I couldn't read that entire post. It seems very interesting though


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> View attachment 106289
> 
> Tort breakfast goodies!
> And when it won't all fit on the plate...use huge hibiscus leaves to help hold more. LOL
> View attachment 106290
> 
> View attachment 106291
> 
> 
> Sow thistle is coming up on the side of the house so I picked some of that and more mallow to add to the endive and grass.
> Happy baby piggies.
> View attachment 106292


What adorable little piggies!  How quickly do they demolish that?


----------



## Elohi

It says I posted those pictures an hour ago but it's probably getting closer to two. 
Here it is now...


----------



## Elohi

In a little bit I'll pick all the greens up and put them back in the dish for them to snack on later.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all. Take a minute to bounce over and read my latest post in “regionals". Kind of frightening really.


If raw meat, poultry, some spices, some fresh produce and seafood can contain Salmonella, shouldn't they be banned too? No. If all the correct precautions are made, outbreaks won't even happen.


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> In a little bit I'll pick all the greens up and put them back in the dish for them to snack on later.



If there is a legit argument to over feeding, I'm probably guilty. But I feel like since their environment is 100% controlled by me that it would be cruel to not have food available when someone gets hungry. I mean, if it weren't winter and they were outside they could mow the lawn if there weren't any greens left, ya know? They'd have options but in their chamber, there options are limited to what I provide.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm furious about what Erdogan is saying about women:
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-men-and-women-is-against-nature-9879993.html
I expected him to say such statements, since he shows a huge amount of support for the Muslim Brotherhood...


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hello!


----------



## Abdulla6169

I just killed the chat. Why did I do that?!?!


----------



## Abdulla6169

WAKE UP GUYS!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm here!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm here!


Oh, ok... So... Have you helped your mom today?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Oh, ok... So... Have you helped your mom today?


its only 10, i just woke up.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its only 10, i just woke up.


How are you? Any tests?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> How are you? Any tests?


i have thanks giving break, so no school for 1 week. I'm doing good. how are you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have thanks giving break, so no school for 1 week. I'm doing good. how are you?


I am good! I should get back to studying, bye!


----------



## Jacqui

What are you studying for now?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> What are you studying for now?


Civics... It used to be part of Arabic Social Studies, but now it's its own subject


----------



## Jacqui

Is it a class you enjoy?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Is it a class you enjoy?


It's easy, and it's very enjoyable... It's like an extension of myself basically.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Would someone try to do a Craigslist search and see if it functions? All I keep getting, whether it be the app or the website, is 0 returns.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Would someone try to do a Craigslist search and see if it functions? All I keep getting, whether it be the app or the website, is 0 returns.


works for me


----------



## Jacqui

A beautiful marginated was posted four days ago in Portland...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pet/4774185428.html i hate people sometimes


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pet/4774185428.html i hate people sometimes



Doesn't look to me like somebody to hate. They are letting the animal go, perhaps they realized they made a mistake or were given wrong information.


----------



## smarch

Good afternoon tortoise family 
how is everyone doing today?

We just found out between last night and this morning that we are expecting a Nor'easter Wednesday night into Thanksgiving morning, so the only family that may come is my Grandmother who lives right down the road (my grandfather doesn't like us right now and is being a butt... sorry but if he's going to opt out of the years we all have left as a family together he'll be a "butt" to me until he wises up) So you're all invited to Thanksgiving with me, I'll make a thread on here to share pictures of food decorations and stuff (both tortoise and human), and of course talking about the Macy's Thanksgiving Parade! Anyone not into thanksgiving may still share pictures of your food and day if you want  no hate here


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> WAKE UP GUYS!!!


NO! It's naptime


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm here!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

whats up yellow turtle?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats up yellow turtle?


Hi, how was your weekend? I can't believe you don't have any homework...  use the free time to read books and study! 
Not much. I'm working on helping out with my friend's weeding, but there isn't a lot to do today


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi, how was your weekend? I can't believe you don't have any homework...  use the free time to read books and study!
> Not much. I'm working on helping out with my friend's weeding, but there isn't a lot to do today


why would i read, when i can sit inside all day on my computer?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why would i read, when i can sit inside all day on my computer?





I love books. And, you're probably a movie person, there are sooo many good books that AREN'T movies, or the movie sucked and the book was better. You should read. 
Kids who read do better in school-http://www.rif.org/us/about/literacy-issues.htm- and YES! You need school even if you have 'swag'.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## dmmj

True story.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I'm starting to think I killed it...


----------



## jaizei

Blame it on Mr Right Said Fred over there.


----------



## Elohi

Lady October has been moved. Adding a CHE later. Until the thermostat comes, I'll just swap the dome for nighttime.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Me, I wouldn't like that at all. So since they get them for Thanksgiving, do you get them for Christmas? I let it be known last year, I get atleast one of the two holidays with my kids.


We are not really celeberate the holidays, just like to hav


Jacqui said:


> Me, I wouldn't like that at all. So since they get them for Thanksgiving, do you get them for Christmas? I let it be known last year, I get atleast one of the two holidays with my kids.



We are not celebrate any of the holiday anyhow, just like to see them little more time if possible. I hope I can have a lunch date with my daughter like your weekly thing. but my older daughter are not able to commit to that. to spend time with her oldman.


----------



## tortdad

bouaboua said:


> We are not really celeberate the holidays, just like to hav
> 
> 
> We are not celebrate any of the holiday anyhow, just like to see them little more time if possible. I hope I can have a lunch date with my daughter like your weekly thing. but my older daughter are not able to commit to that. to spend time with her oldman.



That's what guilt trips are for man! Tell her to make time, that she'll be sorry she didn't take advantage of something simple as a lunch once your dead..... Then cough a few times and make a sad face.


----------



## dmmj

#David
Just in case you wee wondering.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> Just in case you were wondering.


Looking for Cowboy Ken?


Here I is…


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> That's what guilt trips are for man! Tell her to make time, that she'll be sorry she didn't take advantage of something simple as a lunch once your dead..... Then cough a few times and make a sad face.





The art of guilt tripping- you've got it down.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Mr Goodbar's are okay... what about snickers?


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> That's what guilt trips are for man! Tell her to make time, that she'll be sorry she didn't take advantage of something simple as a lunch once your dead..... Then cough a few times and make a sad face.


Good advise......Thanks! ! ! !!

Let me work on my cough.........


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> NO! It's naptime
> View attachment 106318



I love it!


----------



## dmmj

Hey, cowboy, how did you know mr. goodbar is my fav. candy bar? Am I getting a case of them or something?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> We are not really celeberate the holidays, just like to hav
> 
> 
> We are not celebrate any of the holiday anyhow, just like to see them little more time if possible. I hope I can have a lunch date with my daughter like your weekly thing. but my older daughter are not able to commit to that. to spend time with her oldman.



I know I am really lucky to have the kids I do. The one who I now get to have a weekly lunch with, spent several years living too far away to see her. I was lucky to see her once a year. So cinder it us making up for time lost. My other daughter is jealous and wishes she and I could do a weekly lunch/supper, but she doesn't like driving and I can't afford those trips each week.  Still just knowing she wants to spend more time with me is a wonderful feeling. It's getting harder with the boys to get time with them. For some reason they seem to think they need to work and on their off time spend it with their ladies.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> That's what guilt trips are for man! Tell her to make time, that she'll be sorry she didn't take advantage of something simple as a lunch once your dead..... Then cough a few times and make a sad face.



lol guilt tripping them huh?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 106370
> 
> The art of guilt tripping- you've got it down.



lol that puppy does have it down pat.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Mr Goodbar's are okay... what about snickers?



Snickers are better.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Good afternoon tortoise family
> how is everyone doing today?
> 
> We just found out between last night and this morning that we are expecting a Nor'easter Wednesday night into Thanksgiving morning, so the only family that may come is my Grandmother who lives right down the road (my grandfather doesn't like us right now and is being a butt... sorry but if he's going to opt out of the years we all have left as a family together he'll be a "butt" to me until he wises up) So you're all invited to Thanksgiving with me, I'll make a thread on here to share pictures of food decorations and stuff (both tortoise and human), and of course talking about the Macy's Thanksgiving Parade! Anyone not into thanksgiving may still share pictures of your food and day if you want  no hate here



Hopefully it won't develop fully and they can still come.


----------



## JAYGEE

Good evening! School, work, and the kids have kept me away from thr forum. But I have a few minutes today. 

A pic of the little one I got from Ken.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Snickers are better.


Caramel instead of peanut butter


----------



## Elohi

Look who's out exploring.


----------



## mike taylor

Who has a party on Monday? Thats right I'm being dragged to a Monday party! ( kicking an screaming ) Roller derby girls have Monday party's . It's going to suck going to work tomorrow! I must be getting old.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Hopefully it won't develop fully and they can still come.


Hopefully! I mean this is New England, they never know until after its happened and 3 different stations 3 different predictions and all have changed throughout the day, so I'm hoping on that cold but ice free rain.., of course the snow waits until I won't be in school! It couldn't have been last night into today!! Colleges need to stop trying to make 2 day weeks happen...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Who has a party on Monday? Thats right I'm being dragged to a Monday party! ( kicking an screaming ) Roller derby girls have Monday party's . It's going to suck going to work tomorrow! I must be getting old.


Duck tape will get you there safely.
Have fun!


----------



## Elohi

This tortoise needs an alarm system to notify me of flip overs. OY.


----------



## Yvonne G

Only 32 more days until the shortest day of the year - and then the days start getting longer and pretty soon it won't be dark at dinner time!!! Yippee!! (Did I ever mention that I hate that it's dark at dinner time?)


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Only 32 more days until the shortest day of the year - and then the days start getting longer and pretty soon it won't be dark at dinner time!!! Yippee!! (Did I ever mention that I hate that it's dark at dinner time?)


Really??? You don't like getting dark too early?? You don't like having dinner without the sun? We never know that! ! ! ! ! !

We only know a "Old Timer" mentioned few times in this chat.......


----------



## bouaboua

I already notified Tom to send his movie crews to set-up lighting in your yard to have spot light straight at your house from 4 PM till 9 PM for the next three or four months.

How's that work for you??


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> This tortoise needs an alarm system to notify me of flip overs. OY.



You are letting her get herself rolled back over right?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Only 32 more days until the shortest day of the year - and then the days start getting longer and pretty soon it won't be dark at dinner time!!! Yippee!! (Did I ever mention that I hate that it's dark at dinner time?)



I don't mind dark with dinner, but I want the light early in the am. I do like the long days of summer though. I could never live in Alaska.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> You are letting her get herself rolled back over right?



...and with all her rolling over issues, you might want to go with a more empty enclosure until she gets better at rolling over. Leave the plants, but take pout the wood and maybe the rocks.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I don't mind dark with dinner, but I want the light early in the am. I do like the long days of summer though. I could never live in Alaska.


But... you'd get to see this in the summer!


----------



## leigti

Elohi said:


> This tortoise needs an alarm system to notify me of flip overs. OY.
> View attachment 106380


Poor little thing! maybe she needs kindergarten size furniture in her enclosure since she seems to be having trouble. Although you really don't have big stuff in there, maybe she just think she's bigger than she is right now.


----------



## leigti

Maybe just sync the logs and rocks down deeper so they're just not as tall. And then you can raise them up slowly as she grows.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> You are letting her get herself rolled back over right?


I give her very little assistance. I lift one side of her until she starts to try and right herself. I started doing that when I would watch her struggle to right herself. I don't pick her up and flip her over though, I figure she needs to figure this out on her own.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

What's this about Alaska? It's where I grew up 

Hope everyone is getting ready to have a happy thanksgiving


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> This tortoise needs an alarm system to notify me of flip overs. OY.
> View attachment 106380



That's the reason my Redfoot enclosure is empty. The CH I got from Jeff was flipping over everything. Now it's just boring but I'm about to put some stuff back in there and see what happens. What I really need is for my wife to decide on how she wants my next enclosure to look so I can get these guys more space.


----------



## tortdad

So I found some more plants and finished off my boxie space. 






Ignore the jagged edges of the enclosure. I was using the panoramic function of my phone and my hands weren't steady.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

RosieRedfoot said:


> What's this about Alaska? It's where I grew up
> 
> Hope everyone is getting ready to have a happy thanksgiving


Jacqui wants to move... 
No, I was marveling at your beautiful scenery! It's so pretty there.
It's going to be raining on thanksgiving here ... I'm going to be participating in smarch's Thanksgiving!!


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> So I found some more plants and finished off my boxie space.
> 
> View attachment 106392
> 
> View attachment 106393
> 
> 
> Ignore the jagged edges of the enclosure. I was using the panoramic function of my phone and my hands weren't steady.


So nice.


----------



## bouaboua

Nice and clear night.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Nice and clear night.
> 
> View attachment 106397


 what a beautiful picture! 
And the weather is way too nice, too.


----------



## dmmj

I don't mind the dark, I look better in thed ark, naturally.
The Po-Po is on tactical alert right now here in LA.


----------



## mike taylor

Whats up with the po-po?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The Ferguson grand jury came back and said the officer did not act in a fashion to warrant charges against him.


----------



## dmmj

The LAPD went on tactical alert because of the non indictment. Fish gotta swim, looters gotta loot,I guess.


----------



## Elohi

Trying my best to ignore the ferguson related stuff in my fb because it stresses me out really badly. People can be so hateful. 
So I ordered some CHE's from eBay, another thermostat from amazon, and some other non tortoise related stuff from amazon to take my mind off the chaos. 
Lady October is no longer housed in her mini chamber next to my bed. She is now in the kitchen/dining room in the bigger enclosure. Her enclosure data thingy is still in my room so I can monitor her enclosure every time I wake up at night. It also serves as a clock LOL. 


Oh and here she is, shaking her tiny tortoise butt. Hahaha
http://instagram.com/p/vz8RyHst_k/


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey people!


----------



## dmmj

I wonder how much of ferguson is gonna burn tonight?


----------



## dmmj

Am I the only one hungry for chili? or is it just me?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## mike taylor

Morning peeps!


----------



## tortadise

Yvonne G said:


> Only 32 more days until the shortest day of the year - and then the days start getting longer and pretty soon it won't be dark at dinner time!!! Yippee!! (Did I ever mention that I hate that it's dark at dinner time?)


Yes. I cannot wait until it gets dark at 9:15 at night and is super warm again. I'll do the countdown with yah Yvonne.


----------



## tortdad

What's up everyone? Today is my Friday. My dad is in town so I took 3 days off this week.


----------



## smarch

Good morning everyone. I'm in my social media class... this counts as social media right? lol 
We have that feeling in the air of the calm before the storm... its currently 60 degrees out with a storm coming tomorrow... so warm i wonder if it will thunder-snow!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> Am I the only one hungry for chili? or is it just me?


Saltines. Thanks a lot, I don't have any!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Good morning everyone. I'm in my social media class... this counts as social media right? lol
> We have that feeling in the air of the calm before the storm... its currently 60 degrees out with a storm coming tomorrow... so warm i wonder if it will thunder-snow!


Hello...
Of course, but I don't think your teacher will feel that way...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Wow! I looked up thundersnow, and it's dangerous!! 




I hope you don't get any


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello...
> Of course, but I don't think your teacher will feel that way...


Reasons why i sit in the back! I'm a communications major and self proclaimed media expert (lol young "tech age" on my side-i'm also the work computer expert lol)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I bet that's worthy of of an A! 
Don't look to happy at work, people might get suspicious...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If I didn't have better things to do today, I'd go protest the protesters!


----------



## smarch

We haven't had any as long as i can remember, but I know its possible, and with it still being 60 and snow coming tomorrow i see it as a possibility


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I bet that's worthy of of an A!
> Don't look to happy at work, people might get suspicious...
> View attachment 106411


Yeah i have a habit of covering my mouth in both work and class when i'm on here so when someone inevitably says something funny my smile is mostly hidden lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all! First choice to my chat family, I've got a new, 100 watt Powersun for sell at $40. Shipping will be about $7.99. If you want it, Pm me. First at it , gets it. I'll be posting in general for sale by tomorrow. Get it now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Why is tear gas legal to use on civilians in protests, but illegal in war? This literally makes no sense...


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Why is tear gas legal to use on civilians in protests, but illegal in war? This literally makes no sense...


I concur, this makes zero sense.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Morning!


Morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning, everyone!


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> Why is tear gas legal to use on civilians in protests, but illegal in war? This literally makes no sense...


I ask this all the time and no one ever acknowledges my question. I can not believe more people aren't outraged by this single thing alone.


----------



## mike taylor

I don't understand why everyone is upset . If you don't do what a cop says and you get shot that is all on you . I have never seen a cop shoot someone for nothing . If you rob a store then hit a cop and try and take his gun don't be surprised when you get shot . Sorry but how many cops have to die before people stand-up for whats right and wrong .


----------



## Elohi

And by that^^ I don't mean you all. I mean people I talk to directly or on other forms of social media. Americans seem to have submitted and no longer care. ?? It really baffles me. When people do respond they respond with, "who cares, go home, if you're out protesting, you deserve what you get." THEY CAN NOT BE SERIOUS. 
Peaceful protesting is one of our RIGHTS. that said I do not support looting.


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> I don't understand why everyone is upset . If you don't do what a cop says and you get shot that is all on you . I have never seen a cop shoot someone for nothing . If you rob a store then hit a cop and try and take his gun don't be surprised when you get shot . Sorry but how many cops have to die before people stand-up for whats right and wrong .


I've seen cops beat innocent people for nothing, even to death. Social media has enlightened me and sadly I hide behind my privileges and am thankful I do not suffer the same oppression and abuses of others who do not share my skin color. And it REALLY bothers me.

But I do not do so silently. I am all about social justice and equality.


----------



## Elohi

And thankfully the man survived but I watched a dash cam, not but a month ago of a cop shooting a black man multiple times for FOLLOWING the officers instructions. And when the man is bleeding and begging for answers the cop had panic in his voice when he said "because you didn't have your seat belt on!"


----------



## mike taylor

What is happening to the world we live in? We could at one point in time sleep with the Windows and doors open . Now we lock everything up . Crazy! We get punished for spanking our kids when they do wrong . It starts at home you teach your kid right from wrong and they do right . If you just let them run the roads and don't care then it makes for a bad world . Bring back the good days. When I could put something outside and it be there in the morning.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When I say I want to protest protesters I'm referring to those idiots who, if roles were reversed, would have the same reaction. 
“Speeding? You singled me out because I'm ______!" 
“I singled you out because you were speeding."
Two days later, “Let's loot the local mom and pop market to show our disproval of getting caught speeding!"


----------



## Elohi

The officers are recorded constantly now, like never before. You hear and watch them say, "I'm going to beat you to death." I'm going to show you who the boss is." "I'm going to blow your brains out." To media, to bystanders, so people who have been stopped. I had no idea crap like that happened. I've only had one bad police experience, granted I've had few run ins. My bad experience was sexism and victim blaming, so not the same types of things I've seen on the interwebs.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When I say I want to protest protesters I'm referring to those idiots who, if roles were reversed, would have the same reaction.
> “Speeding? You singled me out because I'm ______!"
> “I singled you out because you were speeding."
> Two days later, “Let's loot the local mom and pop market to show our disproval of getting caught speeding!"


I have a lot of friends who are married to black men and they are really actually stopped often. More often a when they are with their wives than when they are alone. It's more prevalent in some states than others as you can imagine. And it doesn't matter if they are driving a Mercedes or a hooptie.


----------



## Elohi

The sad thing is, most of us are only hearing the high profile police shootings of minorities. It's much more frequent.


----------



## Elohi

Racism is still alive and well and it just doesn't belong in any line of work meant to protect and serve. I don't want to start a debate with my buddies so I'll just leave that as my final words


----------



## mike taylor

I know Ken! Thats crazy! I did wrong so I'm going burn that old mans store down . I don't understand the thinking . If people would help other poeple this world would be a great place to live .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm thinking tortoise intervention would calm things quickly.


----------



## mike taylor

If the poeple that seen a lone cop getting beat by someone and helped the cop . Then we would have a man in jail instead of dead . But thats not the case . A woman can be screaming rape and poeple keep their heads down . Try helping and fight back the police can't help everybody . Some times you got to help yourself .


----------



## mike taylor

Elohi said:


> The officers are recorded constantly now, like never before. You hear and watch them say, "I'm going to beat you to death." I'm going to show you who the boss is." "I'm going to blow your brains out." To media, to bystanders, so people who have been stopped. I had no idea crap like that happened. I've only had one bad police experience, granted I've had few run ins. My bad experience was sexism and victim blaming, so not the same types of things I've seen on the interwebs.


Yes I agree with this . But not every cop is bad . In New York a black cop killed an unarmed black man and you didn't see that on the news . So it not a black and white thing or maybe it is . I have Spanish, Black, and American Indian in my family . I know how hate goes I see it . But you can't burn poeples stuff and kill more people to make a point . If you don't like the place you live you move . If you don't like your house, you work harder so you can buy a better one . The only way to better yourself is to do it yourself .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all! First choice to my chat family, I've got a new, 100 watt Powersun for sell at $40. Shipping will be about $7.99. If you want it, Pm me. First at it , gets it. I'll be posting in general for sale by tomorrow. Get it now.


Or someone make me an offer. Shipping will be actual charges.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello old people


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello old people


Hello!


----------



## Yvonne G

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood! I've already raked up all the leaves and piled them onto the box turtles' hibernating area, and onto the desert and Texas tortoises' hibernating areas. I've fed, watered and de-pooped everyone. I have a sprinkler running in the leopard tortoise yard and in a few minutes I'm going to take a couple of Tootsie Rolls over to my daughter's house. She has her grandson for the next couple days and I want to go see that little cutie pie.


----------



## Jacqui

As a white person, I want to start crying foul every time I get pulled over by an officer of another race. Seems to be the way other folks think our world should run.  Tell me why a black can shoot a black child and it never makes a major splash, but let a white shoot a black and all heck breaks out. Why can't we all just take off our blinders and stop looking at skin color BEFORE we decide who is right and who is wrong.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> The sad thing is, most of us are only hearing the high profile police shootings of minorities. It's much more frequent.



But why is it only the ones with whites shooting the minorities we hear about? We all know minorities do shoot the white guys. Why don't the whites start rioting when a minority officer shoots one of them?


----------



## Jacqui

(and just for the record, I have this same debate with my friends who are minorities) lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello old people


Wait until your kid tells you that, and you're only 30.
We're not old!
(No, nobody is!)


----------



## Jacqui

I am old and proud of it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello!


What are you doing today?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Wait until your kid tells you that, and you're only 30.
> We're not old!
> (No, nobody is!)


i don't what children...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't what children...


Good choice. I don't think I will either!


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> But why is it only the ones with whites shooting the minorities we hear about? We all know minorities do shoot the white guys. Why don't the whites start rioting when a minority officer shoots one of them?


Because whites are not the oppressed race. Just like when women are sexually assaulted it gets more people angry than when a man is sexually assaulted.


----------



## Elohi

For the longest time females have been taught "how to not be raped" with a long list of what to do and not to do, right? (Which by the way I think is completely ****ing ridiculous. Boys/young men aren't animals...)
And many black mothers have to teach their sons how not to get shot by police. Did we really know that this sort of teaching was taking place? I didn't because I wasn't living it. I haven't. But in many communities, black preteens are taught, "you're going to get stopped by the police and questioned about what you're doing and why are are where you are. Never go anywhere with more than one friend because you are less threatening as a pair and won't look like a "gang". And mind your manners, be humble. Yes sir, no sir. Yes ma'am, no ma'am. And whatever you do, no matter how scared or mad you are never run, they will shoot you." Paraphrasing from a conference I watched a video on about the differences in what mothers have to teach their sons.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What are you doing today?


I finished my Civics test this morning, really easy. Computer test was easy too. I can't find the paper I need for a project, so I'll have to copy it from someone... I also have to write a very short "essay" for biology and prepare for the English Writing Mid-Term...


----------



## Elohi

WHOOPS!! I had to self edit my swear word! It sooooooo was not masked lol.


----------



## Elohi

My kids are not being nice to each other today. They've been assigned chores since they are obviously bored.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh! Great idea!!!!! THAT'S what Nick needs. let's all assign him some chores. Me first:

Nick: Make your bed and tidy up your room.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Oh! Great idea!!!!! THAT'S what Nick needs. let's all assign him some chores. Me first:
> 
> Nick: Make your bed and tidy up your room.


 Nick: Please take this piece of advice: You don't want to pixx-off the old people here on the forum. Other wise you will be regret ever been born.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I finished my Civics test this morning, really easy. Computer test was easy too. I can't find the paper I need for a project, so I'll have to copy it from someone... I also have to write a very short "essay" for biology and prepare for the English Writing Mid-Term...


Easy subjects were so nice!  
It might come out a little blurry, if you run it through a copy machine


----------



## tortdad

Do the dishes before your parents get home


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> My kids are not being nice to each other today. They've been assigned chores since they are obviously bored.


Hmm, yes, that always works well, doesn't it?


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> For the longest time females have been taught "how to not be raped" with a long list of what to do and not to do, right? (Which by the way I think is completely ****ing ridiculous. Boys/young men aren't animals...)
> And many black mothers have to teach their sons how not to get shot by police. Did we really know that this sort of teaching was taking place? I didn't because I wasn't living it. I haven't. But in many communities, black preteens are taught, "you're going to get stopped by the police and questioned about what you're doing and why are are where you are. Never go anywhere with more than one friend because you are less threatening as a pair and won't look like a "gang". And mind your manners, be humble. Yes sir, no sir. Yes ma'am, no ma'am. And whatever you do, no matter how scared or mad you are never run, they will shoot you." Paraphrasing from a conference I watched a video on about the differences in what mothers have to teach their sons.



I think ALL parents have to be warning their children how to do things around other races and genders or about living in areas that are dominantly a race your not, which is wrong.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Okay, I definitely don't qualify for your (Nick!) description of 'old people' (although, to you, anyone over 15 is probably old...) but I've got one!
Go wipe out the oven. AFTER it self cleans itself, too! You'll need some soap to get the white powder off the door!


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> Do the dishes before your parents get home


 If kids did this on their own, their lives would be so much nicer...if they only knew LOL.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Oh! Great idea!!!!! THAT'S what Nick needs. let's all assign him some chores. Me first:
> 
> Nick: Make your bed and tidy up your room.





bouaboua said:


> Nick: Please take this piece of advice: You don't want to pixx-off the old people here on the forum. Other wise you will be regret ever been born.





tortdad said:


> Do the dishes before your parents get home





Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Okay, I definitely don't qualify for your (Nick!) description of 'old people' (although, to you, anyone over 15 is probably old...) but I've got one!
> Go wipe out the oven. AFTER it self cleans itself, too! You'll need some soap to get the white powder off the door!


all these old people are telling me what to do!


----------



## phebe121

Elohi said:


> If kids did this on their own, their lives would be so much nicer...if they only knew LOL.



My kids have onr chore to clean there room and pick up after there selfs and i have to get on them about it


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> If kids did this on their own, their lives would be so much nicer...if they only knew LOL.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> all these old people are telling me what to do!







Do your chores, or this will happen!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Do your chores, or this will happen!


that is just messed up!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## phebe121

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Do your chores, or this will happen!



Lol this is good to bad are password is on the bottom of the wireless modem


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Don't worry, Nick. It's already happened.


----------



## Elohi

phebe121 said:


> My kids have onr chore to clean there room and pick up after there selfs and i have to get on them about it


My kids have household chore but their bedrooms are their personal domains. If they want to live neatly, groovy. If they want to live like an animal, groovy. But no food is allowed outside of the kitchen and only water is allowed in carpeted areas so if they have a messy room, it's just heir stuff and not trash and dishes too lol. 

They alternate on the dishes during the week but because they spend most weekends with their dad, that's just leaves them to do dishes twice a week. J gets them on Monday and Wednesday and A gets them on Tuesday and Thursday. The kid that doesn't load the dishwasher, sweeps the kitchen and puts food away. My oldest, my son, whines about it regularly. My middle child doesn't complain much. My oldest takes trash out as needed and my middle child cleans the stove too as needed. 
My son is already big guy at almost 14. I mean he's 145 lbs and 5'6". He's quite capable of much more than he does but it's a battle. -sigh-
I assigned vacuuming as one of his chores for today and he whined and did a terrible job while acting like a wobbly legged drunk. Save the theatrics and just do it already...Yeesh. Lol. 

My youngest is eager to help but at three is just small enough for many of the things she wants to help with, really hard to impossible lol. Hopefully she stays eager to help when she's more able! I so let her help though. She is great at peeling carrots but gets mad when it's other things that need peeling because they are usually too big for her hands and she drops them lol. She helps move laundry and pick up toys. And if anyone dares put the silverware away from the dishwasher, she has a fit! She decided that was her job and no one else is allowed to help. Lol.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 106451


I saw that one, but it wasn't quite fitting...
Go do your chores young man! You have NO idea how grateful your parents would be!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Don't worry, Nick. It's already happened.
> View attachment 106452


?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 106453


You do if you're on here.


----------



## phebe121

Elohi said:


> My kids have household chore but their bedrooms are their personal domains. If they want to live neatly, groovy. If they want to live like an animal, groovy. But no food is allowed outside of the kitchen and only wat. allowed in carpeted areas so if they have a messy room, it's just heir stuff and not trash and dishes too lol.
> 
> They alternate on the dishes during the week but because they spend most weekends with their dad, that's just leaves them to do dishes twice a week. J gets them on Monday and Wednesday and A gets them on Tuesday and Thursday. The kid that doesn't load the dishwasher, sweeps the kitchen and puts food away. My oldest, my son, whines about it regularly. My middle child doesn't complain much. My oldest takes trash out as needed and my middle child cleans the stove too as needed.
> My son is already big guy at almost 14. I mean he's 145 lbs and 5'6". He's quite capable of much more than he does but it's a battle. -sigh-
> I assigned vacuuming as one of his chores for today and he whined and did a terrible job while acting like a wobbly legged drunk. Save the theatrics and just do it already...Yeesh. Lol.
> 
> My youngest is eager to help but at three is just small enough for many of the things she wants to help with, really hard to impossible lol. Hopefully she stays eager to help when she's more able! I so let her help though. She is great at peeling carrots but gets mad when it's other things that need peeling because they are usually too big for her hands and she drops them lol. She helps move laundry and pick up toys. And if anyone dates put the silverware away from the dishwasher, she has a fit! She decided that was her job and no one else is allowed to help. Lol.




Ya we are vary neat people no food or juice out of the kitchen (except me lol) and i wont allow my kids to have a messy room if they hide stuff we will put it all on the floor and they must clean it up to have any fun as in going to a friends house or movies anything like that


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all! First choice to my chat family, I've got a new, 100 watt Powersun for sell at $40. Shipping will be about $7.99. If you want it, Pm me. First at it , gets it. I'll be posting in general for sale by tomorrow. Get it now.


Ok. No one is interested…


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. No one is interested…


Sorry Cowboy, I don't really use mvb. I've switched to tube UVB. T8
On the little one and the t5HO on the others.


----------



## Elohi

I keep getting notifications but when I click it, it takes me to a blank page.


----------



## bouaboua

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Do your chores, or this will happen!


This is a good one! ! ! ! ! !

I like it...


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Sorry Cowboy, I don't really use mvb. I've switched to tube UVB. T8
> On the little one and the t5HO on the others.


Yep! 

Sorry Ken.......likewise here and real sun everyday if temperature permitted.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all! First choice to my chat family, I've got a new, 100 watt Powersun for sell at $40. Shipping will be about $7.99. If you want it, Pm me. First at it , gets it. I'll be posting in general for sale by tomorrow. Get it now.


 Quite torn on this decision, on the one hand I could definitely use a backup, but on the other its almost Christmas and I have no money and mines only 3 months old right now... Why must you tempt me!!  I'll probably have to pass sheerly out of the fact that at Christmas I get almost 2 weeks off unpaid and a week before that I'm getting my wisdom teeths yanked and don't know how much I'll miss from that too  (I want to keep my teethies and not have such a surgery!) Either way... now i'm not even sure why i'm posting this if i'm passing it up... but thank you for always giving us on chat first dibs since I know one day I will jump on something!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I try always to have a replacement for each light that I use. I've some how now gotten 3 in reserve and only need 2 for back up.


----------



## Elohi

I just watched this adorable little thing pig out and now she's passed out under a plant.


----------



## dmmj

I guess, I am ashamed right now. Sad people have to riot . It doesn't serve a purpose. I am angry, I will burn down my city, that will show them


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that is just messed up!!!!



I like it!


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. No one is interested…


I tagged you in another thread where someone is looking for bulbs.


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> I guess, I am ashamed right now. Sad people have to riot . It doesn't serve a purpose. I am angry, I will burn down my city, that will show them


I hear you screaming! Whats the point .


----------



## dmmj

I don't know, ?I am white as white can be ( I know shoopocker), and my parents taught me how not to get shot by the police. Keeps hands on steering wheel, announce your movements, things like that. I also get upset att teaching women not to get raped comment, perhaps we should teach not to rape. Just a thought.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I don't know, ?I am white as white can be ( I know shoopocker), and my parents taught me how not to get shot by the police. Keeps hands on steering wheel, announce your movements, things like that. I also get upset att teaching women not to get raped comment, perhaps we should teach not to rape. Just a thought.



Or that no means no.


----------



## Jacqui

Did everybody have a nice day?


----------



## Ashes

4100 posts since I was last on - guess it's been awhile... Hope all is well with everyone. Little Dude is still alive and kickin' - growing like a weed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ashes said:


> 4100 posts since I was last on - guess it's been awhile... Hope all is well with everyone. Little Dude is still alive and kickin' - growing like a weed.


Hey Ash! How the 'ell ya been?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello old people


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Ash! How the 'ell ya been?


I'm still here.  how are you? What have I missed??


----------



## Elohi

Ashes said:


> 4100 posts since I was last on - guess it's been awhile... Hope all is well with everyone. Little Dude is still alive and kickin' - growing like a weed.


Ashley!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Here it is, yet again! 5p and already too dark outside to do anything. Bring back the sun!!!

When I do my laps around the pasture I bring Misty with me. Well the past couple days I've sprayed both pastures with Treflan and Round-up, and I don't want Misty getting that stuff on her feet, so I've had to take my laps around the driveway. It's quite a bit smaller and I don't know when I've reached a mile. So I just listen to 10 tunes. I figure at a couple minutes per tune or so, I may be walking for about 20, 25 minutes. That should be about a mile (I hope). Now if only it would rain so we can get back out there into the pasture.

Hey, Jacqui:

I had a pretty productive day. Then I went to my daughter's house to see my great grandson. She has him for three days this week. Dang he's cute! He'll be 2 this coming July, and we're still trying to figure out what to call ME. I've always been Gramma, however, now my daughter is Gramma. It's so hard to call me something other than Gramma. I WILL NOT be Granny. Granny was my mother, and I sure as hell DO NOT want to be Granny!!!!!!! I'm trying out G-Maw. It seems to roll off the tongue, but such a hard habit to break.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Ashley!!!!


I know, right? 
You've missed plenty. I've got some baby sulcata hatched out here at the ranch! Sibi has been pretty ill and not on except to check in. We've got this kid Nick here, (say hi Nick) who complains about all us “old" people, lol. It goes on and on…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello Ashley


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne, how 'bout “ ol' lady"?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> 4100 posts since I was last on - guess it's been awhile... Hope all is well with everyone. Little Dude is still alive and kickin' - growing like a weed.


Hey Ashley! We haven't seen you in a while... Welcome Back!   Glad your little dude is well!


----------



## Yvonne G

No, that won't wash, Ken. I'm trying to stay young. My mother and her mother were both very old humans at my current age. I'm way younger than them. Besides, I get enough of being called "old" from little Nicky.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne you have great grand children!!!


----------



## Ashes

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I know, right?
> You've missed plenty. I've got some baby sulcata hatched out here at the ranch! Sibi has been pretty ill and not on except to check in. We've got this kid Nick here, (say hi Nick) who complains about all us “old" people, lol. It goes on and on…


Oh no! I hope Sibi is okay!  baby sulcatas are exciting though!! Sorry I haven't been on at all. Life is still pretty crazy and whatnot. Wedding is only 4 months away now! So much left to do! I miss everyone! Hi Monica! At least I get to see you on facebook!

And hello Nick!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, so far just one. But my grandson's wife is pregnant again, so, soon to be two.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey! My little sister is back! Hows it going?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Did everybody have a nice day?


Quite nice! How was yours? Weather nice? (er)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I know, right?
> You've missed plenty. I've got some baby sulcata hatched out here at the ranch! Sibi has been pretty ill and not on except to check in. We've got this kid Nick here, (say hi Nick) who complains about all us “old" people, lol. It goes on and on…


Nick's 'old' people definition consists of everyone but himself


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Well, so far just one. But my grandson's wife is pregnant again, so, soon to be two.


Tell her CONGRATULATIONS! And congrats for being a grandparent too  Knowing someone who's having a baby is fun, but babies are not fun.  I thinks it's a lose/win situation if it's yourself


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh no...you're wrong about that. Babies are great fun - when they belong to someone else. You get to spoil them, then when they get fussy, you simply give them back.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Oh no...you're wrong about that. Babies are great fun - when they belong to someone else. You get to spoil them, then when they get fussy, you simply give them back.


So I'm seeing this performance by Stevie Nicks. It's from 2011. I'm blown away how good she still looks!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I'm seeing this performance by Stevie Nicks. It's from 2011. I'm blown away how good she still looks!


I mean really, she was born in '48.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nick's 'old' people definition consists of everyone but himself


no i don't!!!! everyone 30 years or more are considered elderly.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no i don't!!!! everyone 30 years or more are considered elderly.


Almost reminds me of Jerry Rubin. But I believe he said, “Don't trust anyone over 40!"


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Almost reminds me of Jerry Rubin. But I believe he said, “Don't trust anyone over 40!"


who's jerry rubin?


----------



## Ashes

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no i don't!!!! everyone 30 years or more are considered elderly.


Aww man.... I just turned 30 the first of this month. 

Hi mike!!! How are you brother?!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who's jerry rubin?


He started the “YIPPIES" youth international …something.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> He started the “YIPPIES" youth international …something.


The Youth International Party, whose members were commonly called Yippies, was a radically youth-oriented and countercultural revolutionary offshoot of the free speech and anti-war movements of the 1960s. It was founded on December 31, 1967.


----------



## bouaboua

@Yvonne G


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The Youth International Party, whose members were commonly called Yippies, was a radically youth-oriented and countercultural revolutionary offshoot of the free speech and anti-war movements of the 1960s. It was founded on December 31, 1967.


I'm glad you provided a definition!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Ashes said:


> Aww man.... I just turned 30 the first of this month.
> 
> Hi mike!!! How are you brother?!


Happy Birthday! (late birthday  )


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I read about them when in high school years later. I think the book was called, “Steal This Book", but I'm not sure…it was a long time ago in a land far far away.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That one is better than this one;


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I read about them when in high school years later. I think the book was called, “Steal This Book", but I'm not sure…it was a long time ago in a land far far away.


There were these two books in the library a few years ago, one was ENORMOUS, bright read and PICK ME UP! The other was smaller, dark gray and said DO NOT OPEN! Ironically, I opened it, and picked it up, and they were the best books ever. Do not open was filled with perfectly plausible conspiracies and all the evidence layed out in a nice, simple way (GOSH. That book made so paranoid!) And pick me up was filled with 800 ages of awesome facts and wierdness.
BEST BOOKS EVER... but I haven't seen them since


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 106533
> 
> That one is better than this one;
> View attachment 106534


Nuaha! I love the top one.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Picture surfing is so much fun!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

YAY! I need to borrow these again!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tomorrows my brothers birthday.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> tomorrows my brothers birthday.


Happy Birthday to Nick's brother!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Happy Birthday to Nick's brother!


i think he is turning 18.


i think he is 16 in that pic


----------



## Ashes

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Happy Birthday! (late birthday  )


 thanks.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i think he is turning 18.
> View attachment 106551
> 
> i think he is 16 in that pic


You think...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Ashes said:


> ) thanks.


----------



## mike taylor

Ashes said:


> Aww man.... I just turned 30 the first of this month.
> 
> Hi mike!!! How are you brother?!


I'm awesome!


----------



## tortdad

Ashes said:


> thanks.


 Hey there stranger


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I'm awesome!


No, I am


----------



## tortdad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Happy Birthday to Nick's brother!


We'll call him Nick2.... But he's older so we'll call him Nick and call Nick nick2. Are you as confused as me now?


----------



## bouaboua

Time to say Good night to everyone! ! !

And the night watchmen of the forum is there is any! ! ! ! !Good night!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

good night boua


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## mike taylor

Morning peeps!


----------



## tortdad

Good morning tort family. Today starts my thanksgiving holiday. First up is breakfast my my dad, then off to the store for last minute turkey day stuff. Then my old man promised my 4 year old a trip to toys r us to pick out 2 new Ninja Turtle toys.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hellooo!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> Good morning tort family. Today starts my thanksgiving holiday. First up is breakfast my my dad, then off to the store for last minute turkey day stuff. Then my old man promised my 4 year old a trip to toys r us to pick out 2 new Ninja Turtle toys.


You have a busy day! 
What's everyone else doing?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> We'll call him Nick2.... But he's older so we'll call him Nick and call Nick nick2. Are you as confused as me now?


Nick becomes Nick2 and Nick's brother becomes Nick.


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Good morning!


Hi! Nice weather again?


----------



## tortdad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nick becomes Nick2 and Nick's brother becomes Nick.


Exactly, glad you agree. Now that the notion has been seconded we only need one more member to make it official. Who's it going to be?????


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

NICK! WAKE UP!


----------



## tortdad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> NICK! WAKE UP!


Don't you mean Nick2???

Next we need to decide if he should be:
Nick2
NickTwo
NickToo

Or since he's still a youngin' 
NickyPoo


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> Don't you mean Nick2???
> 
> Next we need to decide if he should be:
> Nick2
> NickTwo
> NickToo
> 
> Or since he's still a youngin'
> NickyPoo


I've summoned the wrong one! 
How about NickyPoo? He'd have something to say to that


----------



## tortdad

NickyPoo wake up little buddy

Oh 

NiiiiiiiickyPoooooooo


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Good morning tort family. Today starts my thanksgiving holiday. First up is breakfast my my dad, then off to the store for last minute turkey day stuff. Then my old man promised my 4 year old a trip to toys r us to pick out 2 new Ninja Turtle toys.


Maybe a trip to bed bath and beyond. Don't know if you'll have time .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Maybe a trip to bed bath and beyond. Don't know if you'll have time .


I actually am going bed bath today, lol. Melissa loves our Keurig coffee pot and it doesn't take the typical K-cups, it's the Vue cup model and not too many places carry the cups for it. Bed bath has a full selection


----------



## mike taylor

I'm at work! May take off at 12 .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> NickyPoo wake up little buddy
> 
> Oh
> 
> NiiiiiiiickyPoooooooo


----------



## mike taylor

He's passed out with the game remote in his hand . Thats all kids do is play games on the tv.


----------



## tortdad

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...om%2F116708077366515845165%2Fvideos;1588;1591

Check this gem out, lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Don't you mean Nick2???
> 
> Next we need to decide if he should be:
> Nick2
> NickTwo
> NickToo
> 
> Or since he's still a youngin'
> NickyPoo


I, AbdullaAli (Known in Pretend Chat 2.14 as Abdulla), hereby agree upon the declaration in which Tortoise Forum member Russian/Sulcata/Tortoise (Know in Pretend Chat 2.14 as Nick) will be officially called "Nick2" or "NickTwo" or "NickToo" . This declaration will become fully functional on November 26, 2014 at 7:16 PM (+4 GMT).


----------



## bouaboua

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi! Nice weather again?


We will have highs in around 75F. 

Coming over with your Torts to enjoy some sun bath. while we can.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> @Yvonne G
> 
> View attachment 106530
> View attachment 106531
> View attachment 106532



Aw - so cute!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&site=webhp&tbm=isch&source=hp&ei=S-d1VJunJoWogwTOqITQAg&q=nickypoo&oq=nickypoo&gs_l=mobile-gws-hp.3..0.3165.6316.0.7223.9.9.0.5.5.0.275.1424.0j8j1.9.0.msedrc...0...1c.1.58.mobile-gws-hp..1.8.786.0.MZtKNjqozJ4#facrc=_&imgrc=6qFi2rVlETQtKM%3A;BfKo4j9jYA7zfM;https%3A%2F%2Flh3.googleusercontent.com%2F-RRT8KGPDeX0%2FUlSnMTQRUjI%2FAAAAAAAAAA0%2F7mpI-X8gjGs%2Fw1588-h1591%2FDJ%252BNICKYPOO%252BALBUM.jpg;https%3A%2F%2Fplus.google.com%2F116708077366515845165%2Fvideos;1588;1591
> 
> Check this gem out, lol



I'm sure those were all uploaded by overattached girlfriends who tagged them 'NickyPoo'


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> I, AbdullaAli (Known in Pretend Chat 2.14 as Abdulla), hereby agree upon the declaration in which Tortoise Forum member Russian/Sulcata/Tortoise (Know in Pretend Chat 2.14 as Nick) will be officially called "Nick2" or "NickTwo" or "NickToo" . This declaration will become fully functional on November 26, 2014 at 7:16 PM (+4 GMT).


Hahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahaha! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

Congratulations "Nick2" or "NickTwo" or "NickToo".

Thank God you not been call the "nickypoo".

Happy Thanksgiving! ! ! ! !


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> We will have highs in around 75F.
> 
> Coming over with your Torts to enjoy some sun bath. while we can.


75! You need some cold.  Doing anything to enjoy the nice weather?
Haha, my torts won't be doing any sunbathing today, it's 33... (it warmed up! ) with clouds. And rain. And possible snow tomorrow  Maybe you should come over!


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning chatters! 

Sorry, but he'll always be Little Nicky to me.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I, AbdullaAli (Known in Pretend Chat 2.14 as Abdulla), hereby agree upon the declaration in which Tortoise Forum member Russian/Sulcata/Tortoise (Know in Pretend Chat 2.14 as Nick) will be officially called "Nick2" or "NickTwo" or "NickToo" . This declaration will become fully functional on November 26, 2014 at 7:16 PM (+4 GMT).


Do you think we could actually get the documents signed in court to change his name?


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Hahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahaha! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> Congratulations "Nick2" or "NickTwo" or "NickToo".
> 
> Thank God you not been call the "nickypoo".
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving! ! ! ! !


The deceleration does not ban people from calling him "Nickypoo" in unofficial conditions...
#loophole


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Do you think we could actually get the documents signed in court to change his name?


We are the court!  Of course we can. *uses gavel*:
SILENCE IN THE COURT!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Okay Nick2, now you can WAKE UP!


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> The deceleration does not ban people from calling him "Nickypoo" in unofficial conditions...
> #loophole


And Marry Christmas! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

...and speaking of Christmas - I'm finished with my Christmas shopping.


----------



## Yvonne G

I have been noticing this phenomenon for quite a while:

Misty (2.5 year old doberman) usually lays on the floor beside me while I'm on the computer. I look at my Facebook page, then I read the Forum. This takes a couple hours every morning. When I'm finished, I click on the 'X' in the upper right to get off the 'net. 

Misty can be in a deep sleep, but as soon as I click on that 'X', which is a very silent click, done with the mouse pointer, she pops up and is ready to leave the room with me...before I've even scooted back my chair.

While I'm online, I don't hear any audible humming or noise at all. I wonder if being online has a sound??? She's very tuned in and is at my side wherever I go.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> And Marry Christmas! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


I don't celebrate Christmas, but Happy Christmas for all those who do celebrate it!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I have been noticing this phenomenon for quite a while:
> 
> Misty (2.5 year old doberman) usually lays on the floor beside me while I'm on the computer. I look at my Facebook page, then I read the Forum. This takes a couple hours every morning. When I'm finished, I click on the 'X' in the upper right to get off the 'net.
> 
> Misty can be in a deep sleep, but as soon as I click on that 'X', which is a very silent click, done with the mouse pointer, she pops up and is ready to leave the room with me...before I've even scooted back my chair.
> 
> While I'm online, I don't hear any audible humming or noise at all. I wonder if being online has a sound??? She's very tuned in and is at my side wherever I go.


1. Dog have much acute hearing than us.
2. She is a very smart doberman.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> ...and speaking of Christmas - I'm finished with my Christmas shopping.


Already!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I don't celebrate Christmas, but Happy Christmas for all those who do celebrate it!


Thank you! Happy Holidays to you


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> *Good morning!*


Good Morning! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Did you get any time with your daughter yesterday?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> I have been noticing this phenomenon for quite a while:
> 
> Misty (2.5 year old doberman) usually lays on the floor beside me while I'm on the computer. I look at my Facebook page, then I read the Forum. This takes a couple hours every morning. When I'm finished, I click on the 'X' in the upper right to get off the 'net.
> 
> Misty can be in a deep sleep, but as soon as I click on that 'X', which is a very silent click, done with the mouse pointer, she pops up and is ready to leave the room with me...before I've even scooted back my chair.
> 
> While I'm online, I don't hear any audible humming or noise at all. I wonder if being online has a sound??? She's very tuned in and is at my side wherever I go.


Maybe you unconsciously move back a little when you click "X".


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Did you get any time with your daughter yesterday?


Yes. I do. and we will all have lunch on Friday with their husband and boy friend. 

Thank you for asking! ! !Thank you!!


----------



## tortdad

bouaboua said:


> Yes. I do. and we will all have lunch on Friday with their husband and boy friend.
> 
> Thank you for asking! ! !Thank you!!



Did you have to use the fake cough?


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> Did you have to use the fake cough?


Very much so. And I told them I felt some chast pain also.

Now they are in fighting who will get my radiated. ,!


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Very much so. And I told them I felt some chast pain also.
> 
> Now they are in fighting who will get my radiated. ,!


Can I have them?


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Can I have them?


I think "over my dead body" are appropriate at this time. Hahaha......


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Yes. I do. and we will all have lunch on Friday with their husband and boy friend.
> 
> Thank you for asking! ! !Thank you!!



Yippeee!!!! That sounds so great!


----------



## tortdad

Kicking it


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> View attachment 106612
> 
> Kicking it


Very handsome for both of you! ! ! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i hate all you people....


----------



## mike taylor

You knoe you love us Nicky poo.


----------



## bouaboua

I know that for sure.


----------



## Elohi

I now know that pothos is not safe around leopards. They devour it. Even if I hide it in the monk grass. I was trying to get it to take root in the chamber...they ate it instead. Hardly anything left of it. 
Ok then, have to keep those potted and up just out of reach.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate all you people....


Hey Nickypoo!  How was school?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey Nickypoo!  How was school?


i have no school its thanks giving break.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have no school its thanks giving break.


Oh yeah... I forgot. Make sure to share your new nickname on Monday!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh yeah... I forgot. Make sure to share your new nickname on Monday!


Yvonne how do i block people?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Yvonne how do i block people?


By typing these words into a post
"Wax on, wax off"
"Paint fence"
"Sand floor"


----------



## leigti

Elohi said:


> I now know that pothos is not safe around leopards. They devour it. Even if I hide it in the monk grass. I was trying to get it to take root in the chamber...they ate it instead. Hardly anything left of it.
> Ok then, have to keep those potted and up just out of reach.


Well, even my Russian doesn't eat it much if at all.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate all you people....


----------



## mike taylor

If you don't help your mom clean this is what you'll look like in my house .


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate all you people....


----------



## Kerryann

Hi 
I am not dead though I may be after next week. Next week my days will all start at 4 am and end at whenever so if I live through that week I will be back more to normal random daily every few day chatting. Anyway, I wanted to say Happy thanksgiving.
I am thankful for .. my health and my ummm my fabulous Mikey.


----------



## Elohi

I see a tiny white spec in her growth lines! And so it begins...
Will she be a dark baby or a light baby? Tight speckled pattern, banded, or more like Beans? Oh so exciting!


----------



## mike taylor

Nicky poo is quite today .


----------



## Elohi

He's mad at all us old people.


----------



## mike taylor

Hold on Monica I dropped my walking cane. I'm so old and feeble.


----------



## Ashes

Had the most horrible thing - this lady dropped her dog off for boarding today. She comes back in with a bucket and asks if someone will take it... Inside at the bottom is a rock, some water, and a RES. I, unfortunately, couldn't because I don't have the space or money right now.... Nobody else in my city is interested in turtles. So she walks out and says she's gonna let it outside. In the 25 degree snow covered ground weather.  I felt so horrible - I didn't know what to do. We asked her to take it somewhere (like our zoo) and she just walked out and talked about how she was already running late to get to her flight. Why get a turtle if you're not going to care for it?


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Hold on Monica I dropped my walking cane. I'm so old and feeble.



Huh sonny, I can't hear you because I don't have batteries for my hearing aids.


----------



## tortdad

Nicky poo where are you?


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> Huh sonny, I can't hear you because I don't have batteries for my hearing aids.


Probably not entirely relevant but first thing that popped into my mind.


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> Probably not entirely relevant but first thing that popped into my mind.


Wow, I forgot how old that movie was


----------



## jaizei

It is about old people so there's that I guess.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Nicky poo where are you?


what u want?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> By typing these words into a post
> "Wax on, wax off"
> "Paint fence"
> "Sand floor"


I"m rubber and you're glue... Everything you say bounces off of me and sticks to YOU!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> Nicky poo where are you?


I think we scared him off...

YESSS!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what u want?


*What
(do)
*you 
want? 
How was your brothers birthday? Did he actually turn 18, or was your 'thinking' correct?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Ashes said:


> Had the most horrible thing - this lady dropped her dog off for boarding today. She comes back in with a bucket and asks if someone will take it... Inside at the bottom is a rock, some water, and a RES. I, unfortunately, couldn't because I don't have the space or money right now.... Nobody else in my city is interested in turtles. So she walks out and says she's gonna let it outside. In the 25 degree snow covered ground weather.  I felt so horrible - I didn't know what to do. We asked her to take it somewhere (like our zoo) and she just walked out and talked about how she was already running late to get to her flight. Why get a turtle if you're not going to care for it?


To a lot of people, reptiles are throwaway 'purchases' they don't deserve a good, quality life  
I hope she didn't let him out!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> To a lot of people, reptiles are throwaway 'purchases' they don't deserve a good, quality life
> I hope she didn't let him out!!


That is so sad. What happened to him?


----------



## Kerryann

Ashes said:


> Had the most horrible thing - this lady dropped her dog off for boarding today. She comes back in with a bucket and asks if someone will take it... Inside at the bottom is a rock, some water, and a RES. I, unfortunately, couldn't because I don't have the space or money right now.... Nobody else in my city is interested in turtles. So she walks out and says she's gonna let it outside. In the 25 degree snow covered ground weather.  I felt so horrible - I didn't know what to do. We asked her to take it somewhere (like our zoo) and she just walked out and talked about how she was already running late to get to her flight. Why get a turtle if you're not going to care for it?


Sometimes people don't consider animals like they are g-ds creatures too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Sometimes people don't consider animals like they are g-ds creatures too.


Howdy Kerryann. Thought about you the other day, wondered what had happened to ya. Nice to see you back in town so to speak.


----------



## tortdad

So one of the writers of The Teenage Mutant ninja turtles actually knows something about turtles. In this episode Leonard is injured and in a coma. They store him in a bath tub with some water in it and say it will keep him hydrated and help him heal.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy Kerryann. Thought about you the other day, wondered what had happened to ya. Nice to see you back in town so to speak.


Next week is my last week of pure insanity. They almost shipped me off to Germany but realized they still need me here too so I have meetings at 4 am daily to noon and then at Ford from 1pm to I leave at whenever.. in the evening. 
But this weekend, I am relaxing and drinking. 
Oh and I just made homemade banana bread for the first time ever!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Oh and I just made homemade banana bread for the first time ever!!!!


Walnuts and no raisins?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Walnuts and no raisins?


No walnuts or raisins but extra banana and caramelized brown sugar.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's really good with walnuts for the crunch texture. Raisins on the other hand rehydrate and that texture is kinda gross, to me.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy, I'm sitting outside by the kitchen window smoking a cig . My boy is walking into the kitchen and I put my face at the window with smoke scared the crap out of him . Haha I love it . Too funny . Teach him to stay up playing scary video games . Haha


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Cowboy, I'm sitting outside by the kitchen window smoking a cig . My boy is walking into the kitchen and I put my face at the window with smoke scared the crap out of him . Haha I love it . Too funny . Teach him to stay up playing scary video games . Haha








HA! I would have died. I hate scary stuff! That's a ace with have frozen into your memory FOREVER!


----------



## mike taylor

It's fun to hide and scare the crap out of the kids.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I did the same when mine were young Mike. We would stay up late watching scary movies and laugh about them, then I'd scare em. Man that was fun!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm watching the original “Red Dawn" what a classic…“avenge me my boys!!!"


----------



## Eric Phillips

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm watching the original “Red Dawn" what a classic…“avenge me my boys!!!"[/
> 
> I think Putin loves this movie too except for the ending of course


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

whats going on elderly people?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Eric, 
Are outside my house? 
Vladie-baby is here watching it with me while we drain a nice bottle of cognac! He suggested my Coors was uncivilized, and figured if he's buying…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Howdy Nick.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I saw on the news this week that in the UK the most popular song at funerals is Monty Pythons “Always Look on the Bright Side of Life" from one of my all time favorite movies. Karen now has her instructions.


----------



## dmmj

The only thing that is surprising to me about yvonne, is that her last name is gomez ( I think I am gonnna faint)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> The only thing that is surprising to me about yvonne, is that her last name is gomez ( I think I am gonnna faint)


Why so?


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Almost reminds me of Jerry Rubin. But I believe he said, “Don't trust anyone over 40!"


I don't trust anyone under 30.


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Why so?


No real reason, it just does. Yoou know me, I am quirky.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm surprised I'm still awake! I had a most very strong cup of coffee/food this afternoon, and I'm just not ready. I use five scoops for a pot of coffee in the mornings. Late this afternoon, the CUP I made I used 2 of thos scoops. It was devine. 
I Love Strong Coffee


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

why did you change you pic cowboy?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Is Alfred Hitchcocks “The Birds" an appropriate movie for thanksgiving?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why did you change you pic cowboy?


Realized I could.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Realized I could.


Kinda seemed more fitting than a picture of me in the LA Zoo leopard tortoise enclosure.


----------



## dmmj

Fun fact : the dinosaur noises in jurassic park, were made from recording tortoises having sex.


----------



## dmmj

I think it is kind of funny to watch the birds on T-day. seems kind of appropriate.


----------



## tortdad

Nothing like being up at 3:45 because of a bad dream about your kids.


----------



## Abdulla6169

A highly admired Arab singer died yesterday, her name is Sabah (morning in Arabic). May God rest her soul in peace. She was an icon, she was our Marilyn Monroe.






Here's one of her songs:




_Hours and Hours_
Hours, Hours...Hours, Hours... I love myself and feel passion for life.
Hours, Hours...Hours, Hours...
Hours, Hours... I love myself and feel passion for life.
Hours, Hours...Hours, Hours...
Hours, Hours... I love myself and feel passion for life.
Hours, Hours...Hours, Hours...
Hours, Hours... I love myself and feel passion for life.
I love all people, and I complete the feelings. 
I love all people, and I complete the feelings. 
And I feel [that the] inside of me has a hundred tunes
A hundred tunes... That fill the silence.
Hours, Hours...Hours, Hours...
Hours, Hours...Hours, Hours...
Hours, Hours... I love myself and feel passionate for life.
Hours, Hours...
Hours, Hours... I love myself and feel passion for life.
Ohhhhhh...
I love myself and feel passion for life. 
Hours and hours... 
I feel that I am lonely and every word on my tongue is not new. 
I feel that I am lonely and every word on my tongue is not new. 
And how much I am not happy... not happy. 
And the stars... And the stars are far away. 
And it is heavy... The footsteps of time. 
Heavy, the ticking of the hours. 
And it is heavy... The footsteps of time. 
Heavy, the ticking of the hours. 
Hours... Hours... Hours, Hours...
Hours, Hours... I love myself and feel passionate for life.
Hours, Hours...
Hours, Hours... I love myself and feel passionate for life.
Ohhhhh....
I love myself and feel passionate for life.
And hours and hours... I laugh and play like the bird of spring. Like the pleasant breeze. 
Like a pleasant breeze. Like how it passes by and in an instant flies high. 
I laugh and play like the bird of spring. Like the pleasant breeze. 
Like a pleasant breeze. Like how it passes by and in an instant flies high. 
I feel extraordinaryly happy. I laugh extraordinaryly. 
I feel extraordinarily happy. I laugh extraordinarily, extraordinarily.
And I love my self and feel passion for the day that passed.
Hours, Hours...Hours, Hours...
Hours, Hours... I love myself and feel passion for life.
Hours, Hours...
Hours, Hours... I love myself and feel passion for life.
Ohhhhhh.... 
I love myself and feel passion for life.
Hours and Hours... 
Strange...... And Strange...... 
Myself, it makes happy and it doesn't make me happy.
And Strange...... Myself, it comforts me and it doesn't comfort me.
Strange... And Strange... 
Myself, it makes happy and it doesn't make me happy.
And strange... Myself, it comforts me and it doesn't comfort me.
And I feel like my life has passed... Without loving myself and feeling passion for life. 
And I feel like my life has passed... Without loving myself and feeling passion for life. 
These hours... These hours... 
Ohhhhhh... 
These hours... These hours... 
Strange, strange, the beat of life is. 
Strange, strange, the beat of life is.
Strange, strange, the beat of life is.
Strange, strange, the game of time is......
Strange, strange, the game of time is. 
Hours... Hours... 
Hours and Hours...
I love myself and feel passion for life. 
Hours... Hours...Hours... Hours...
I love myself and feel passion for life. 
Hours... Hours...Hours... Hours...
I love myself and feel passion for life. 
Hours... Hours...Hours... Hours...
I love myself and feel passion for life. 
I love all people, and I complete the feelings. 
I love all people, and I complete the feelings. 
And I feel [that the] inside of me has a hundred tunes
A hundred tunes... That fill the silence.
Hours... Hours...Hours... Hours...
I love myself and feel passion for life. 
Hours... Hours...Hours... Hours...
I love myself and feel passion for life. 
Ohhhhhhh....
Hours... Hours...
I love myself and feel passion for life. 
Hours... Hours...Hours... Hours...
I love myself and feel passion for life. 
Hours.
End...
Sorry for the really long post. I just wanted to share this with you guys...
I thought I'd tag @PrairieMom, since I thought she'd be intrested in this...
For more information about Sabah:
https://m.soundcloud.com/bbc-world-...ing-bird-of-lebanon-1?ocid=socialflow_twitter


----------



## taza

Very powerful song, beautiful.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> I think it is kind of funny to watch the birds on T-day. seems kind of appropriate.


But it's HORROR MOVIE!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> A highly admired Arab singer died yesterday, her name is Sabah (morning in Arabic). May God rest her soul in peace. She was an icon, she was our Marilyn Monroe.
> View attachment 106692
> 
> View attachment 106694
> 
> View attachment 106693
> 
> Here's one of her songs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hours and Hours_
> Hours, Hours...Hours, Hours... I love myself and feel passion for life.
> Hours, Hours...Hours, Hours...
> Hours, Hours... I love myself and feel passion for life.
> Hours, Hours...Hours, Hours...
> Hours, Hours... I love myself and feel passion for life.
> Hours, Hours...Hours, Hours...
> Hours, Hours... I love myself and feel passion for life.
> I love all people, and I complete the feelings.
> I love all people, and I complete the feelings.
> And I feel [that the] inside of me has a hundred tunes
> A hundred tunes... That fill the silence.
> Hours, Hours...Hours, Hours...
> Hours, Hours...Hours, Hours...
> Hours, Hours... I love myself and feel passionate for life.
> Hours, Hours...
> Hours, Hours... I love myself and feel passion for life.
> Ohhhhhh...
> I love myself and feel passion for life.
> Hours and hours...
> I feel that I am lonely and every word on my tongue is not new.
> I feel that I am lonely and every word on my tongue is not new.
> And how much I am not happy... not happy.
> And the stars... And the stars are far away.
> And it is heavy... The footsteps of time.
> Heavy, the ticking of the hours.
> And it is heavy... The footsteps of time.
> Heavy, the ticking of the hours.
> Hours... Hours... Hours, Hours...
> Hours, Hours... I love myself and feel passionate for life.
> Hours, Hours...
> Hours, Hours... I love myself and feel passionate for life.
> Ohhhhh....
> I love myself and feel passionate for life.
> And hours and hours... I laugh and play like the bird of spring. Like the pleasant breeze.
> Like a pleasant breeze. Like how it passes by and in an instant flies high.
> I laugh and play like the bird of spring. Like the pleasant breeze.
> Like a pleasant breeze. Like how it passes by and in an instant flies high.
> I feel extraordinaryly happy. I laugh extraordinaryly.
> I feel extraordinarily happy. I laugh extraordinarily, extraordinarily.
> And I love my self and feel passion for the day that passed.
> Hours, Hours...Hours, Hours...
> Hours, Hours... I love myself and feel passion for life.
> Hours, Hours...
> Hours, Hours... I love myself and feel passion for life.
> Ohhhhhh....
> I love myself and feel passion for life.
> Hours and Hours...
> Strange...... And Strange......
> Myself, it makes happy and it doesn't make me happy.
> And Strange...... Myself, it comforts me and it doesn't comfort me.
> Strange... And Strange...
> Myself, it makes happy and it doesn't make me happy.
> And strange... Myself, it comforts me and it doesn't comfort me.
> And I feel like my life has passed... Without loving myself and feeling passion for life.
> And I feel like my life has passed... Without loving myself and feeling passion for life.
> These hours... These hours...
> Ohhhhhh...
> These hours... These hours...
> Strange, strange, the beat of life is.
> Strange, strange, the beat of life is.
> Strange, strange, the beat of life is.
> Strange, strange, the game of time is......
> Strange, strange, the game of time is.
> Hours... Hours...
> Hours and Hours...
> I love myself and feel passion for life.
> Hours... Hours...Hours... Hours...
> I love myself and feel passion for life.
> Hours... Hours...Hours... Hours...
> I love myself and feel passion for life.
> Hours... Hours...Hours... Hours...
> I love myself and feel passion for life.
> I love all people, and I complete the feelings.
> I love all people, and I complete the feelings.
> And I feel [that the] inside of me has a hundred tunes
> A hundred tunes... That fill the silence.
> Hours... Hours...Hours... Hours...
> I love myself and feel passion for life.
> Hours... Hours...Hours... Hours...
> I love myself and feel passion for life.
> Ohhhhhhh....
> Hours... Hours...
> I love myself and feel passion for life.
> Hours... Hours...Hours... Hours...
> I love myself and feel passion for life.
> Hours.
> End...
> Sorry for the really long post. I just wanted to share this with you guys...
> I thought I'd tag @PrairieMom, since I thought she'd be intrested in this...
> For more information about Sabah:
> https://m.soundcloud.com/bbc-world-...ing-bird-of-lebanon-1?ocid=socialflow_twitter


I'm sorry  It's weird when a very famous dies, it's like someone you know


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> But it's HORROR MOVIE!


@dmmj Some people, right?


----------



## AZtortMom

HAPPY THANKSGIVING all my friends


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @dmmj Some people, right?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lemurs make Thanksgiving much cuter:


Edit: Here's the article:
http://i100.independent.co.uk/article/lemurs-make-thanksgiving-much-much-cuter--eydAbMqIOe


----------



## Abdulla6169

Anyone want to chat?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Anyone want to chat?


We didn't vanish!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> We didn't vanish!


Thank God... I guess I kinda killed the chat.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Thank God... I guess I kinda killed the chat.


I was up much too late. I've only been up for about an hour or so.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Thank God... I guess I kinda killed the chat.


No! Of course not!... it was a combination of us too


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I was up much too late. I've only been up for about an hour or so.


Starting watching The Birds yet?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got it on my iPad. I've owned it for about a year now. It was either the Birds or Psycho that was my first horror movie I can remember seeing.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> The only thing that is surprising to me about yvonne, is that her last name is gomez ( I think I am gonnna faint)



It's an acquired name. Before I married Mr. Gomez, my name was Neiss (pronounced nice), so I was a neiss girl until I got married.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got it on my iPad. I've owned it for about a year now. It was either the Birds or Psycho that was my first horror movie I can remember seeing.



Horror movies don't do anything for me. But I saw The Exorcist when it came out (I'm catholic, and learned all about how bad the devil is from nuns), and it scared me so bad that I had to take one of the kids with me when I went into the garage to do laundry. Terrible scarey movie!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I was a neiss girl until I got married.


That truly made me COL, (chuckle out loud)!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

​


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 106719
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING all my friends


Happy Thanksgiving to you too my Lady! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> ​


Happy Thanksgiving to you too Yvonne! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The civil war football game here in Oregon is one of the longest played rivalries in collage football. Here are some fun facts from the history. 

In 1946, Oregon State students kidnapped Puddles, the U of O’s live mascot. 

In 1960, a U of O student kidnapped Oregon State’s homecoming queen.

Starting in 1959, the winner of the Civil War game was awarded the Platypus Trophy, created that year by U of O art student Warren Spady. After being stolen and lost, as well as disinterest in the trophy, the schools are trying to revive the award and make it part of the schools’ Civil War tradition.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I just changed my profile picture! What do you guys think?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> I just changed my profile picture! What do you guys think?


Hard to make it out on my phone, but is that a falcon?


----------



## Yvonne G

Looks like some sort of raptor sitting on a human arm? I'd rather see your picture there.

Well, I've dilly dallied long enough. Time to go outside and do my morning chores.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i woke up so early


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hard to make it out on my phone, but is that a falcon?


Yep. If I had the time (and money, they cost a few thousand dollars), I'd own one... It's hard to think that half a century ago they only cost $30. They're really beautiful creatures.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like some sort of raptor sitting on a human arm? I'd rather see your picture there.
> 
> Well, I've dilly dallied long enough. Time to go outside and do my morning chores.


I'd love to post I photo of myself, but I worry too much about Internet safety and stuff like that... The photo is a falcon on my arm.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

what do you mean by internet safety?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what do you mean by internet safety?


I meant privacy... Sorry, I'm really tired. I barely slept the last few days and I've had a stressful day today. I can fall asleep any second now.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

what time is it where you live?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what time is it where you live?


9:20 PM


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 106733


That looks like a giant insect.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> That looks like a giant insect.


to me it looks like a porcupine that was hit with the ugly stick!


----------



## Yvonne G

Notice the one very long toe nail on the back feet. I wonder what that would be used for.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Morning*waves*


----------



## Jacqui

HI! *waves back*


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Jacqui

Nick, that made me laugh. So cute!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning*waves*



Noel! How is your first Thanksgiving with hubby going?


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 106749


Hi Nick!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Noel! How is your first Thanksgiving with hubby going?


He's working right now, but we are going to a Chinese place for dinner when he gets home  
How are you?


----------



## Jacqui

I am fine. Good luck with finding a place open... atleast here everybody is closed.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Nick!


hello tortmom


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> The photo is a falcon on my arm.


Lucky!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Very nice day here.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Notice the one very long toe nail on the back feet. I wonder what that would be used for.


MoMo(Mojave) still out enjoy the sun for few hours in the morning everyday.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 106761


Yours even better! ! ! ! !

Sorry East Coast people ! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> (pronounced nice), so I was a neiss girl until I got married.



Somehow I doubt this, lol


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 106762
> View attachment 106763


 Like your new avatar!!

Too bad, that you are riding on a horse, not on one of the torts and on his hind leg. 。That will be a very cool avatar......


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah Yvonne, you were a nice girl on your Harley.


----------



## leigti

AbdullaAli said:


> Yep. If I had the time (and money, they cost a few thousand dollars), I'd own one... It's hard to think that half a century ago they only cost $30. They're really beautiful creatures.


A friend of mine used to do falconry about 20 or 30 years ago. I saw some pictures of her birds, they were gorgeous. She loved it. She was thinking about doing it again but she passed away before she got a chance.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I just changed my profile picture! What do you guys think?


There goes my picture association...


----------



## Elohi

What is the price range for hypo redfoots/cherries?


----------



## mike taylor

1000/3000 bucks . I don't see why but they cost some money .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what do you mean by internet safety?


... You really need to pay attention in school


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 106733


I love those! They are so cute! One of of only two mammals that lay eggs!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> ... You really need to pay attention in school


who needs school when you have swag?


----------



## Jacqui

I am stuffed.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> I am stuffed.


I am too. Very. Lol.


----------



## AZtortMom

Me too. *feeling bloated*


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> Me too. *feeling bloated*


I'm beyond bloated, bloated was 3 plates ago!


----------



## Jacqui

Have dropped my oldest daughter off, so now it's off to home. I could do with a few more black olives....


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Have dropped my oldest daughter off, so now it's off to home. I could do with a few more black olives....


Love black olives


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i ate lots of food.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

what species of tort is this?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs school when you have swag?


Oh no, not again!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Me too. *feeling bloated*


Save room for JELLO, everyone! We still have a whole bowl!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> I'm beyond bloated, bloated was 3 plates ago!


3 PLATES? Man! Do you fast before Thanksgiving?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Love black olives


Stuffed?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what species of tort is this?
> View attachment 106794


I don't know, some sort of leopard?


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't know...some sort of star?


----------



## G-stars

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what species of tort is this?
> View attachment 106794



Burmese star tortoise. Why do you ask?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

G-stars said:


> Burmese star tortoise. Why do you ask?


just wanted to know.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Ouch! It's good there are experts here!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Nickypoo! Did you have ham tonight or did you practice cannibalism and eat turkey? BAMM!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Nickypoo! Did you have ham tonight or did you practice cannibalism and eat turkey? BAMM!


i hate you.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well shucks Nickypoo, now I'm crushed…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well shucks Nickypoo, now I'm crushed…


good


----------



## mike taylor

Good one Ken! Haha


----------



## Elohi

I think I may have to swear off the mashed potato leftovers. Holy carb over dose batman. UGH.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I hate it when people that know nothing act as if they know everything...…


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all peak season has started


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all peak season has started


Morning!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello elderly people


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hows school going Abdulla?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hows school going Abdulla?


Friday is part of the weekend, Saturday too...


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hows school going Abdulla?


On Thursday I had an English writing final, it was easy... I could have done better though. On the other hand, I got a full mark on my math project and I did well on my Islamic project presentation.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Happy belated Thankgsving. Hope everyone's dsfnf


----------



## LoutheRussian

LoutheRussian said:


> Happy belated Thankgsving. Hope everyone's dsfnf


Happy belated Thankgsving. Hope everyone has had a wonderful day and was able to surround themselves
With family friends and loved ones.


----------



## AZtortMom

Halfway through my shift


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> Halfway through my shift


your at work this early


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> your at work this early


*you're


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> *you're


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


>


_You're_ welcome!


----------



## AZtortMom

*looking around* is everyone in a food coma from yesterday?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm here. I awoke and vomited. Good times, good times!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate you.....


It's IMPOSSIBLE to hate us!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi everyone! I don't think I ate enough, because I feel fine. 
Happy Black Friday! It's there's a salutation in that. AZtortMom, how's work going? I know you said you get a rush


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> On Thursday I had an English writing final, it was easy... I could have done better though. On the other hand, I got a full mark on my math project and I did well on my Islamic project presentation.


Great job! Math must really like you


----------



## jaizei

LoutheRussian said:


> Happy belated Thankgsving. Hope everyone's dsfnf



At first I thought there was some new initialism I wasn't hip to.









AZtortMom said:


> Morning all peak season has started



I imagine I should apologize now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Ouch! It's good there are experts here!




LOL!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

http://m.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-30243898
I feel sorry for the Palestinian civilians...  May God be with them.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Morning!


Morning Jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui

I wish today's Thanksgiving was a bit more like the first one. Wasn't it held for like three days? I could do with another round of yummy food.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I wish today's Thanksgiving was a bit more like the first one. Wasn't it held for like three days? I could do with another round of yummy food.



See??? That's why I always respectfully refuse my daughter's invitation to dinner on Thanksgiving. I'm selfish. I want all those left overs in MY fridge, not in hers. I just love a turkey sandwich or two or three. And when its all over but the carcass, I love me some turkey soup!!!


----------



## Jacqui

I ate my turkey giblets last night on the last part of the drive home (boy were they wonderfully yummy), so now I don't have any thing to look forward to eating today.  (yes, I knoiw, my life revolves around food).


----------



## Yvonne G

Today is my normal day to run errands and grocery shop. I hope it's not too bad out there traffic-wise.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> See??? That's why I always respectfully refuse my daughter's invitation to dinner on Thanksgiving. I'm selfish. I want all those left overs in MY fridge, not in hers. I just love a turkey sandwich or two or three. And when its all over but the carcass, I love me some turkey soup!!!



I brought home enough turkey meat for one sandwich. I am just not a leftovers type person. I did bring home the turkey carcass, but it's going out to the cats.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Today is my normal day to run errands and grocery shop. I hope it's not too bad out there traffic-wise.



Last night I had planned to go shopping at WalMart, until I realized I had forgotten about the sales going on. I need to get a few items (catfood, dogfood, tortoise greens, and bleach) {notice it's all stuff for the critters}, but don't want to deal with crowds.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm here. I awoke and vomited. Good times, good times!


Sure sounds like good time! ! ! ! ! 

Special for the vomit part!!


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning！！！！


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Good morning！！！！


Morning!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i woke up again


----------



## mike taylor

Too much partying Ken . Remember we are old .


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i woke up again


Good Morning Nick! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Nick! ! !


whats up boua


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i woke up again


Good Morning Nick! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats up boua


You had enough turkey last night??


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon everybody.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning from beautiful sunny Surprise Arizona! How's everyone today? I slept great even though my back went out. I swear my body thinks I'm a 70 year old man.


----------



## Jacqui

Ouch. What did you do to cause the back to go out?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Too much partying Ken . Remember we are old .


Just working on saving an endangered specie Mike! Ya know, doing my part as it were…and Mike, ya know, I'm not single!


----------



## Yvonne G

Black Friday traffic wasn't bad at all. It was like a Sunday out there. Hardly any cars on the road at all. Petsmart was a tad busier than it normally is, but no long lines at the registers.

Good morning/afternoon/evening to one and all!!

Abdullah: I'm sure all of our sympathies are with the Palestine civilians, but we're really afraid to do too much commenting on it to avoid any conflict.


----------



## Yvonne G

I have a hard time exercising. Really can't force myself into it. And I can't do a knee bend to save my life. But yesterday my thighs were SO SORE!!! I finally figured out what I had done to get to those muscles. Climbing up the ladder to screw plywood onto Dudley's new house. And I only did it a couple times. So now, if I can force myself to do a few ladder repetitions, I can firm up my flabby thighs! Now if I can figure out what to do about my lack of a 6-pack.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Now if I can figure out what to do about my lack of a 6-pack.



I see you having two options...

1) Advertise for a male hunk who comes with his own body six pack

2) go back to the store and buy yourself a six pack of liquids.


----------



## Yvonne G

In other words, Jacqui...learn to live with this pot belly!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> Ouch. What did you do to cause the back to go out?


I'm not too sure what I did. Picking up a heavy box or my Nephews most likely. I started seeing a chiropractor recently and when he showed me the X-ray my spine has a lovely curve in it and by hips sit where one is nearly
An inch higher than the other. He predicts arthritis before 40


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I have a hard time exercising. Really can't force myself into it. And I can't do a knee bend to save my life. But yesterday my thighs were SO SORE!!! I finally figured out what I had done to get to those muscles. Climbing up the ladder to screw plywood onto Dudley's new house. And I only did it a couple times. So now, if I can force myself to do a few ladder repetitions, I can firm up my flabby thighs! Now if I can figure out what to do about my lack of a 6-pack.



*Wait!* Dudley's getting a house big enough that you have to stand on a ladder, but we have not seen any pictures??? That's just crappy...


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> *Wait!* Dudley's getting a house big enough that you have to stand on a ladder, but we have not seen any pictures??? That's just crappy...


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just working on saving an endangered specie Mike! Ya know, doing my part as it were…and Mike, ya know, I'm not single!


Inside jokes . Hahaha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello old people


----------



## mike taylor

Whats up Nicky poo .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello old people



You're too young to remember this but.....BITE ME!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

nothing much. what going on with you?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

maggie3fan said:


> You're too young to remember this but.....BITE ME!!!!


ummm..... im not into that kinda stuff.....


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 106882


I see your helper is there helping you.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 106882



You gonna block Dudley off from your rose bushes?


----------



## mike taylor

Look what I got!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> You gonna block Dudley off from your rose bushes?



He won't be in the back yard. There will be a door through the fence into his yard out front.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Look what I got!


Cool Mike. And on a side note, helping save endangered animals would not have made me sick…heck, I've been doing that better than 35 years and never got sick. Wait. There was that one time in the early '80's, but that turned out to be poison oak and was unrelated, sorta.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@maggie3fan
Are you ready for this?
TRAVEL WILL BECOME INCREASINGLY DIFFICULT THROUGH THE CASCADES AND
EVENTUALLY THE FOOTHILLS TONIGHT AS RAIN CHANGES TO SNOW AND STARTS
TO ACCUMULATE ON AREA ROADS. AN INITIAL BURST OF HEAVY SNOW IS
EXPECTED WITH THE COLD FRONT TONIGHT...THEN SNOW SHOWERS WILL
CONTINUE THROUGH MUCH OF SATURDAY. SEVERAL INCHES OF NEW SNOW ARE
POSSIBLE IN THESE AREAS BY THE TIME SNOW TAPERS OFF SATURDAY NIGHT.


----------



## Elohi

maggie3fan said:


> You're too young to remember this but.....BITE ME!!!!


Also too young for "eat my shorts". Lol


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Cool Mike. And on a side note, helping save endangered animals would not have made me sick…heck, I've been doing that better than 35 years and never got sick. Wait. There was that one time in the early '80's, but that turned out to be poison oak and was unrelated, sorta.


Yeah, come to think of it I've never gotten sick from saving endangered animals .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## mike taylor

Hey! Yourself! Did you help your mom today? If not we can't hear you .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i didn't


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i didn't


You're in time out Nicky poo!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> You're in time out Nicky poo!


no one controls me!


----------



## tortdad

Tonight is my dads last night in town. When ever we get together, whether it be here or in Maryland, we always complete a "project" together. We were going to add some crown molding in the house but my missed wanted a fire pit. I found 3 different sizes of fire stones and build this square pit. 5 courses tall and the design of the stones alternates with each layer.


----------



## taza

That looks real nice!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Look what I got!



That one is different.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Tonight is my dads last night in town. When ever we get together, whether it be here or in Maryland, we always complete a "project" together. We were going to add some crown molding in the house but my missed wanted a fire pit. I found 3 different sizes of fire stones and build this square pit. 5 courses tall and the design of the stones alternates with each layer.



Very nice, not just the pit but the projects you do together. That's neat.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

my brother just got a car! I'm jealous


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my brother just got a car! I'm jealous



That's because he grew OLDER, but you don't want to grow older, so no car for you.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> That's because he grew OLDER, but you don't want to grow older, so no car for you.


in going to be 16 in like a month and i will be able to drive anywhere, so i can buy all the torts i want!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

y is the chat no inactive


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> y is the chat no inactive


We all have cars so we're out doing cool stuff.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> We all have cars so we're out doing cool stuff.


i hate you also!


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate you also!



*I


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hows it going old dude?


----------



## tortdad

Fine. My dad just left to go back to his hotel. His flight leaves at 4am 
I miss living close to him, he's my best friend and we use to hang out all the time. Now I'm lucky to see him once a year. How are you?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm good! because my brother got a car, might get another tort for my b-day.


----------



## mike taylor

I have a new ford 150 . I can go any place at any time . Haha


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm good! because my brother got a car, might get another tort for my b-day.


Did he already have a car?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Did he already have a car?


yea


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yea


Then maybe you can have his old one for your bday


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Then maybe you can have his old one for your bday


but tortoises are more important than cars.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm good! because my brother got a car, might get another tort for my b-day.


Tell your parents to get in touch with me. I've still got two, (2) of my baby Sulcatas left.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @maggie3fan
> Are you ready for this?
> TRAVEL WILL BECOME INCREASINGLY DIFFICULT THROUGH THE CASCADES AND
> EVENTUALLY THE FOOTHILLS TONIGHT AS RAIN CHANGES TO SNOW AND STARTS
> TO ACCUMULATE ON AREA ROADS. AN INITIAL BURST OF HEAVY SNOW IS
> EXPECTED WITH THE COLD FRONT TONIGHT...THEN SNOW SHOWERS WILL
> CONTINUE THROUGH MUCH OF SATURDAY. SEVERAL INCHES OF NEW SNOW ARE
> POSSIBLE IN THESE AREAS BY THE TIME SNOW TAPERS OFF SATURDAY NIGHT.


So looking forward to it...


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my brother just got a car! I'm jealous


That's why you should be nice to your brother.


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning TFO. 

We got some rain finally, it Wes coming down pretty hard at times. good, we need it and my torts can use some humidity.

Time to go back to work. Will be a long travel but I enjoy my time of travel.


----------



## Yvonne G

Where to this time, Steven? And how long will you be gone? Home by Christmas, I hope???


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> We all have cars so we're out doing cool stuff.



lol


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Where to this time, Steven? And how long will you be gone? Home by Christmas, I hope???



Yeah what she asked.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Jacqui!

What are your plans for today? We're having a nice day here in Central Cal. Sun, upper 60's. S'posed to rain in a few days, but you know how that goes. Our weather folks are usually wrong most of the time.


----------



## Jacqui

Should be low 60s here too. Last nice day (above 30s) for a while. I have come into town to get bleach for the containers I have outside now cleaned and sitting with water waiting to disinfect them. Then I still have that pile of plants to try getting into the ground....


----------



## Yvonne G

Sounds like its going to be a nice day for planting...that is, if you don't spend too much time in town.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Why do the gas prices keep falling?!?! It's sooo frustrating   ....


----------



## mike taylor

Be happy more money in your pocket .


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Be happy more money in your pocket .


The UAE is part of OPEC.... So it's a good thing if the oil prices are high. OPEC isn't going to cut production, which is good because I think it's better for them to wait until the prices increase (hopefully).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> The UAE is part of OPEC.... So it's a good thing if the oil prices are high. OPEC isn't going to cut production, which is good because I think it's better for them to wait until the prices increase (hopefully).


And the countries like Kuwait that don't have the deep reserves, that for instance Saudi Arabia does, these lowered crude prices can really have a damaging effect on the economy.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And the countries like Kuwait that don't have the deep reserves, that for instance Saudi Arabia does, these lowered crude prices can really have a damaging effect on the economy.


Hey ken...all I got was rain and 39 degrees. No snow here yet and it's warm, gonna be 45 today, and rain. Bob's grass is just mud...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And the countries like Kuwait that don't have the deep reserves, that for instance Saudi Arabia does, these lowered crude prices can really have a damaging effect on the economy.


But on the bright side it will help some of the other OPEC countries rely on other sources of income... The UAE has been working on other sources of income for quite a while. Tourism and banking are quite good here. I think Expo 2020 will be exceedingly beneficial for the economy of the UAE.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Why do the gas prices keep falling?!?! It's sooo frustrating   ....



I love it!!! I hope the prices keep falling for purely selfish reason of lower fill up costs to me.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I love it!!! I hope the prices keep falling for purely selfish reason of lower fill up costs to me.


The prices are predicted to rise at 2040, because of an increase of demand in developing countries. I hope that happens sooner...


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> The prices are predicted to rise at 2040, because of an increase of demand in developing countries. I hope that happens sooner...



Hmmm doubt I'll be doing much driving by then. I also hope by then we have better alternatives and are using them.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> The prices are predicted to rise at 2040, because of an increase of demand in developing countries. I hope that happens sooner...


Fill up costs here are quite cheap. So that's not a big deal....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I get frustrated with people choosing plastic bags over paper at the grocery stores. Seems to me, we as humans could have better use for petroleum products that are finite, instead of using something like a fast growing pulp tree for something as mundane as a grocery sack.


----------



## Jacqui

Right now we are down to the $2.70s range


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I get frustrated with people choosing plastic bags over paper at the grocery stores. Seems to me, we as humans could have better use for petroleum products that are finite, instead of using something like a fast growing pulp tree for something as mundane as a grocery sack.



*raises hand* I am one of those who choose plastic over paper. I dislike ppaperbags because if something sweats or leaks, paper won't hold the moisture or it's strength. The handles rip right off the paper bags too. Plastic holds up well and then when I am done, I have a great trash bag for things like cat litterbox.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> *raises hand* I have a great trash bag for things like cat litterbox.


I, too, use them for cat box cleanings. When I'm asked, “paper or plastic?" I respond with, “Surprise me." I'm never given paper…I know the stores would prefer me to bring my own bags,(saves them money) but 
a) I don't believe the savings would be passed down & 
b) like h¢ll I'd carry a bag!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Right now we are down to the $2.70s range


Here it's $1.70... But that was before the prices dropped.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Here it's $1.70... But that was before the proces dropped.


When was it? 15 yrs ago the citizens weren't charged for personal use gasoline?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I, too, use them for cat box cleanings. When I'm asked, “paper or plastic?" I respond with, “Surprise me." I'm never given paper…I know the stores would prefer me to bring my own bags,(saves them money) but
> a) I don't believe the savings would be passed down &
> b) like h¢ll I'd carry a bag!


All plastic bags here are biodegradable... I just use whatever bag they give me (which is always plastic)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When was it? 15 yrs ago the citizens weren't charged for personal use gasoline?


At about 2013... I don't know about gasoline being free in the past.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> Hey ken...all I got was rain and 39 degrees. No snow here yet and it's warm, gonna be 45 today, and rain. Bob's grass is just mud...


Here too. 
Sure it's cold, but it's a wet cold.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Saturday


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

morning elderly people


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I get frustrated with people choosing plastic bags over paper at the grocery stores. Seems to me, we as humans could have better use for petroleum products that are finite, instead of using something like a fast growing pulp tree for something as mundane as a grocery sack.



If I didn't get my groceries in plastic bags I wouldn't have anything to put my kitchen garbage in. Plus, when they sit in the sun for any length of time they biodegrade. I've tried using crumpled up plastic bags between the lids on my tortoise houses and the walls of the houses. The plastic lasts only one season then it turns to multiple little pieces, scattering all over the countryside whenever you open a lid. But plastic bags are free, while weather stripping costs $$.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm wasting the best part of the day for working outside, but there's so much dew on the grass that my feet were wet, and I was afraid to use my power saw. Besides, I got cold having wet feet.


----------



## Elohi

I use reusable bags.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Where to this time, Steven? And how long will you be gone? Home by Christmas, I hope???



China again. Return back to US right before the holiday. Only three weeks this time??


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Saturday


Good Morning! ! !!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I, too, use them for cat box cleanings. When I'm asked, “paper or plastic?" I respond with, “Surprise me." I'm never given paper.



That has been my experience too.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Saturday



Same to you, Madam.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> China again. Return back to US right before the holiday. Only three weeks this time??



Hope it passes quickly and before you know it, your back home again.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Same to you, Madam.


Hi there *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

this is how we deal with hummingbirds fighting over a single hummingbird feeder, we hang another one 15 feet away


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! !!


Hi Steven *waves*


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here too.
> Sure it's cold, but it's a wet cold.



Civil War Saturday.... GO BEAVS!!!
(yeah, right)


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hello. hi. how are you are? How you doing? Where you been? what's up, been a long time.


----------



## LoutheRussian

maggie3fan said:


> Civil War Saturday.... GO BEAVS!!!
> (yeah, right)


I think you meant GO DUCKS!!!!


----------



## LoutheRussian

I want. Oh and check the weather


----------



## LoutheRussian

Petsmart is even less helpful than PetCo.


----------



## LoutheRussian

This sign says that all Testudo torts are compatible. Is this true? Greeks can live with Russians can live with Hermans? I thought that was a no no


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I like that it says “communal"!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hey Luke


----------



## Yvonne G

No Luke..the sign lies.

Also, it looks like they raised the price so they could put the tortoise 'on sale.' They normally sell them for $79.95.


----------



## Elohi

Everywhere in San Antonio they cost $119. Sometimes on sale they are $89.


----------



## Jacqui

Luke, some folks are very strict about never mixing any species, some will mix ones from the same area or the same family, and some will mix whatever they have. Some have problems and some never do. It's one of those things where you have to decide what you feel is the correct way to do things.


----------



## Jacqui

It was such a beautiful day (at or near 70) followed by a most awesome sunset.  Wish I could have another day like today tomorrow, but that's not going to happen. High tomorrow is not even 30


----------



## Jacqui

Luke, I love the carapace on that statue.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ABC. kick off ready to happen. 
GO DUCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

UofO 6
OSU 0


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

UofO 9
OSU 0


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ducks have scored on their first two possessions.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LoutheRussian said:


> I think you meant GO DUCKS!!!!



Not hardly!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ducks have scored on their first two possessions.


They're just gonna tromp the Beavers. God, it's embarrassing to live in BeaverNation...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

UofO 16
OSU 0


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

UofO 23
OSU 0


----------



## Maggie Cummings

22 to el zippo, thinking I'll change the channel now.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

#15 auburn is beating #1 Alabama over on ESPN.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> UofO 16
> OSU 0


UofO 22... Beavers...is it ZIP??? I'm not watching anymore, I am NOT that loyal....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

23 0


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> UofO 23
> OSU 0



You're not much of a gracious person are ya??? And it's 22 not 23...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

UofO 30
OSU 0


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello


no ones says hi to me


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> Luke, some folks are very strict about never mixing any species, some will mix ones from the same area or the same family, and some will mix whatever they have. Some have problems and some never do. It's one of those things where you have to decide what you feel is the correct way to do things.


Oh ok. I was curious because in all the reading I've done it isn't something I see a lot of people doing. Most of what I read talked about the different pathogens in each species and their not mixing well.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> Luke, I love the carapace on that statue.


The what?


----------



## leigti

LoutheRussian said:


> Oh ok. I was curious because in all the reading I've done it isn't something I see a lot of people doing. Most of what I read talked about the different pathogens in each species and their not mixing well.


It is my understanding that the most risk comes if the tortoises are from different parts of the world or live in different environments. If the Greeks Hermans and Russians all come from generally the same area and the same environments I think the risk would be much lower. but I'm no expert that's just what I'm taking from what I have read here. it would be interesting to know what they do in other countries, sometimes they do things differently but it doesn't make it wrong. But we tend to assume it is wrong just because it is not how it is done here.


----------



## LoutheRussian

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no ones says hi to me


Hi


----------



## LoutheRussian

AZtortMom said:


> Hey Luke


Hello hello hello


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

UofO 30
OSU 3
Half time


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

UofO 33
OSU 3


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

UofO 33
OSU 10


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

UofO 40
OSU 10


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

UofO 40
OSU 17


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

UofO 47
OSU 10


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

UofO 47
OSU 19


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> UofO 47
> OSU 19


And that is the final. 
UofO 47
OSU 19
Next stop, PAC-12 championship game vs. Arizona next Saturday night.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And that is the final.
> UofO 47
> OSU 19
> Next stop, PAC-12 championship game vs. Arizona next Saturday night.



OK now, do you think you have rubbed it in enough???


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LoutheRussian said:


> Oh ok. I was curious because in all the reading I've done it isn't something I see a lot of people doing. Most of what I read talked about the different pathogens in each species and their not mixing well.



Lou. I was taught it IS the exchange of pathogens thing. I guess I am one of those really strict about not mixing species. Usually the care is different and tortoises are simply, loners. They don't want company. So there's that as well. The only thing I mix, and some purists don't is my T. carolina triunguis and my T. ornata ornata. Some were hatchlings together, they are all female and inside they live in a large tort table, with an outside pen Spring and Summer....But I would never mix total different species....and I won't add anymore to them. I have other who for certain reasons all live alone. Usually they are special needs. And I wouldn't put my Easterns with the Ornata either....


----------



## LoutheRussian

maggie3fan said:


> Lou. I was taught it IS the exchange of pathogens thing. I guess I am one of those really strict about not mixing species. Usually the care is different and tortoises are simply, loners. They don't want company. So there's that as well. The only thing I mix, and some purists don't is my T. carolina triunguis and my T. ornata ornata. Some were hatchlings together, they are all female and inside they live in a large tort table, with an outside pen Spring and Summer....But I would never mix total different species....and I won't add anymore to them. I have other who for certain reasons all live alone. Usually they are special needs. And I wouldn't put my Easterns with the Ornata either....


I agree with you, even though I'm fairly new to torts, I have done quite a lot of reading and research all of which has led me to see the many potential hazards to mixing species. I would also not pair up my torts. Thank you for your response and input it's always nice to receive feedback from a peer who is more knowledgable than I (yes I know that is an oxymoron lol).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

There is talk though of major zoos combining the sulcata habitats with the plains grazers from the same area in an effort to offer the sulcata a better size of habitat and presenting a more complete sorta bio-habitat. 
I've seen pancakes with Uromastix together in an indoor type habitat at the Portland zoo I think. Kinda the same thing.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Cowboy_Ken said:


> There is talk though of major zoos combining the sulcata habitats with the plains grazers from the same area in an effort to offer the sulcata a better size of habitat and presenting a more complete sorta bio-habitat.
> I've seen pancakes with Uromastix together in an indoor type habitat at the Portland zoo I think. Kinda the same thing.


I would think that if two species of tort had the potential of crossing paths in the wild because they live in the same type of habitat then with a large enough area for them to co-habitat in then leaving them together wouldn't be a big deal. However I am not an expert herpetologist or even pretend to be an amateur herpetologist for that matter so I could be way off base


----------



## leigti

maggie3fan said:


> Lou. I was taught it IS the exchange of pathogens thing. I guess I am one of those really strict about not mixing species. Usually the care is different and tortoises are simply, loners. They don't want company. So there's that as well. The only thing I mix, and some purists don't is my T. carolina triunguis and my T. ornata ornata. Some were hatchlings together, they are all female and inside they live in a large tort table, with an outside pen Spring and Summer....But I would never mix total different species....and I won't add anymore to them. I have other who for certain reasons all live alone. Usually they are special needs. And I wouldn't put my Easterns with the Ornata either....


Just talking Russians, Greeks, and Herman's-I know that their care is similar but I am not completely sure what their natural habitat is. And I don't really know what sort of pathogens and "bugs" they carry.and if these pathogens etc. are the same things.it would make some sense that they would be if they're environment is also very similar to each other. if they were the same then it seems like mixing them would not be any different then just adding a new member of the same species, have a few months of Corentine time to make sure the new individual is healthy. do people keep these species house together successfully? I'm talking on a more widespread basis than just the occasional one lucky person.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> There is talk though of major zoos combining the sulcata habitats with the plains grazers from the same area in an effort to offer the sulcata a better size of habitat and presenting a more complete sorta bio-habitat.
> I've seen pancakes with Uromastix together in an indoor type habitat at the Portland zoo I think. Kinda the same thing.


I want a uromatyx! It's on my list.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I want a uromatyx! It's on my list.


Go figure I know just the person to hook you up with. Known him for probably 20 yrs. My boy and his new family have my old one now. Uro's are the bomb lizard! Well them and ackies.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> OK now, do you think you have rubbed it in enough???


Rubbing it in? Gloating? 
Like Sargent Friday says, “Just the facts ma'am. Just the facts."


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hi Nicky-Poo! How is it in your world? For general conversation, Ucla was spanked hard by Stanford. You know, Stanford? That college near you…


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Go figure I know just the person to hook you up with. Known him for probably 20 yrs. My boy and his new family have my old one now. Uro's are the bomb lizard! Well them and ackies.


My husband is starting to feel like he lives in the reptile house at the zoo LOL. I've been talking about a uromastyx for a while and just haven't jumped in and found one for purchase. I did see a rather dull looking one at petsmart about a month ago and couldn't keep from admiring it. They are really freaking cool and I'd love to have one at some point for sure. 

Glad to know you can put me in touch with someone when it's time, Cowboy.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hi Nicky-Poo! How is it in your world? For general conversation, Ucla was spanked hard by Stanford. You know, Stanford? That college near you…


life is going good. except i only have one day of thanks giving left. whats Ucla?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> life is going good. except i only have one day of winter thanks giving left. whats Ucla?


Ucla is another one of those places that young people choose to go when they finally don't have to be in high school any more. But they keep going to school to get smarter so they can make even more money than at mcdonalds so they can buy the really cool tortoises and hook up with the really hot chicks and buy them the things that they really like!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ucla is another one of those places that young people choose to go when they finally don't have to be in high school any more. But they keep going to school to get smarter so they can make even more money than at mcdonalds so they can buy the really cool tortoises and hook up with the really hot chicks and buy them the things that they really like!


that sounds awesome!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that sounds awesome!


It would mean like 6 more years of school if not 8 more. Stupid school. And there, you have to PAY them money to LET you go. But on the plus side, if you ditch school the teachers don't even care, they just fail you. And then, if they fail you, you still have to pay them! But then again, that's where you meet the hot chicks! But the hot chicks aren't interested if you fail too many classes.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It would mean like 6 more years of school if not 8 more. Stupid school. And there, you have to PAY them money to LET you go. But on the plus side, if you ditch school the teachers don't even care, they just fail you. And then, if they fail you, you still have to pay them! But then again, that's where you meet the hot chicks! But the hot chicks aren't interested if you fail too many classes.


now it sounds like sh#t


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cool tortoises, hot chicks…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Cool tortoises, hot chicks…


the two best things in the world


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got both. Cool tortoises and a hot chick!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got both. Cool tortoises and a hot chick!


i've got cool tortoises....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey buddy, I'm going to bed. I'm beat. Did some mundane, yet needed home improvements to that kicked the crap out of this old man. Tomorrow more of the same, but not as hard on my body. Have a good night Nick.


----------



## bouaboua

Transit in Tokyo now! ! !! A quick one hour wait. 

Sweet dream everyone! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Hope it passes quickly and before you know it, your back home again.


Thank you my Fair Lady ! ! ! ! !

I hope to be the same too! !!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Steven, we were watching a tv show last night where the contestants were in Singapore and had messages that were called, “cupping". It involved a deep tissue back massage, a dead skin back “scraping" followed by a hot air back “cupping". Have you ever had one of these?


----------



## LoutheRussian

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i've got cool tortoises....


I've got a cool tort and I've had hot chicks. The tort is the only one still by my side. Not only has he never left he has never broken me down either.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> I am stuffed.


I will refrain from commenting, even if it is difficult.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## taza

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 107087


LOL!


----------



## LoutheRussian

airport ceiling!!!! Oh and go ducks!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Evening everyone.


----------



## Yvonne G

...and we wanted to see up your nose because???


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And that is the final.
> UofO 47
> OSU 19
> Next stop, PAC-12 championship game vs. Arizona next Saturday night.



You know I have to hate you all this week right and if you win all next week too. Go Wildcats!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it looks like the sun has deserted us today. Gray and overcast and not very warm. I'm still going to try to work on my sulcata shed rebuild, though. I think I'll wear my rubber shoes and hope my Skil saw doesn't shock me to death. I only have two more walls to cover, then I'll go to Home Depot and buy some trim. It's s'posed to rain this week sometime, so I'll probably have to hold off on painting it until we have some sunny days to dry out the wood. I bought asphalt shingles for the roof to match the roof of my house. So I've got lots of work to do before I can paint anyway.

The nursery down the street from me is going out of business. I bought $100 worth of plants last week. I notice they're still open, so I'll go by again today and see if there's anything good left.

So far today I've finished two loads of laundry and read the whole Forum. Now I'm going to sign off and take the tortoise food outside. Sunday is the day for watering plants and giving the tortoise yards a real good cleaning. 

What do you all have planned for this lovely day?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning 
We are heading to church and then back home to relax. We can send you some sunshine


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it looks like the sun has deserted us today. Gray and overcast and not very warm. I'm still going to try to work on my sulcata shed rebuild, though. I think I'll wear my rubber shoes and hope my Skil saw doesn't shock me to death. I only have two more walls to cover, then I'll go to Home Depot and buy some trim. It's s'posed to rain this week sometime, so I'll probably have to hold off on painting it until we have some sunny days to dry out the wood. I bought asphalt shingles for the roof to match the roof of my house. So I've got lots of work to do before I can paint anyway.
> 
> The nursery down the street from me is going out of business. I bought $100 worth of plants last week. I notice they're still open, so I'll go by again today and see if there's anything good left.
> 
> So far today I've finished two loads of laundry and read the whole Forum. Now I'm going to sign off and take the tortoise food outside. Sunday is the day for watering plants and giving the tortoise yards a real good cleaning.
> 
> What do you all have planned for this lovely day?


I watching my two little ones while my wife a daughter are out for the last day of the fair.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> You know I have to hate you all this week right and if you win all next week too. Go Wildcats!!!


As a winner, I'm used to such things.too bad you'll never know how good this cereal is...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey guys! How's everyone doing?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Evening Abdulla! I'm good. Sore, but good.


----------



## Elohi

Good morning friends.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> I watching my two little ones while my wife a daughter are out for the last day of the fair.



You don't like the fair? I used to go on the last day too. You can take home lots of cuttings from the horticulture displays on the last day.


----------



## Yvonne G

So, Little Nicky...what good things are you going to do for your mom today?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monica, did the link work for you?


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Oh ok. I was curious because in all the reading I've done it isn't something I see a lot of people doing. Most of what I read talked about the different pathogens in each species and their not mixing well.



I think a lot of people out in the normal world do this. Zoos do it a lot too. In here I would doubt too many would say if they really do because of the flack they would take. Much like the way folks who bred sulcatas use to get treated in here.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning. It's 17, but windchill is brining it down to 3.  To think yesterday I was out at this time in a t-shirt.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> You don't like the fair? I used to go on the last day too. You can take home lots of cuttings from the horticulture displays on the last day.


My 2 year old is a "runner" and is a huge pain in the butt to take to these kinds of places. The whole family has been a few times already but my wife and daughter wanted to go back alone so they could actually enjoy themselves.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I can't wait for the zebras and gazelles to get here so I can make a “real" mixed specie habitat!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> My 2 year old is a "runner" and is a huge pain in the butt to take to these kinds of places.


I miss those days. Now, my daughter is still a runner and I've still no control. She does things like skydiving, fast motorcycle riding, scuba diving…things that freak a dad out. She'll be all casual about very bad things that happen to others on dives, and follow it with, “but it's their own fault, they didn't do such and such…" and I'm holding my breath thinking, “but you're my baby girl!!"!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm boiling bones! M-m-m-m-m The house smells so edible! I'm trying a new recipe this year. I usually just make turkey noodle soup, but this time I'm making creamy turkey soup. 

I've been waiting for the cloud cover to go away so I could water the plants in the sun, but no such luck. Still overcast and ugly out.

For those of you with young runners, have you ever tried the harnesses they make for youngsters? I never had a need, but it looks like they work pretty good.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Monica, did the link work for you?


It did and I fell asleep reading about them. I think the ornate may be my favorite.


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> My 2 year old is a "runner" and is a huge pain in the butt to take to these kinds of places. The whole family has been a few times already but my wife and daughter wanted to go back alone so they could actually enjoy themselves.


The runner solution. Not that mine is a runner, she isn't but I wear her in this or a similar, less colorful carrier when it's too much walking or really crowded.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> It did and I fell asleep reading about them. I think the ornate may be my favorite.


That's the one I was going to recommend. I always had high yellow Mali's. The full one you saw was either a female or, if male, too cold. Go figure. A pet store not keeping an animal warm enough. Weird, huh?


----------



## mike taylor

This is what we are up to . Took the family camping and the god daughter . We got in trouble for going off road on rental golf carts. It was fun but the park had way to many rules . My god daughter is the one sitting on the bear . The other girl is my friends daughter .


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I think a lot of people out in the normal world do this. Zoos do it a lot too. In here I would doubt too many would say if they really do because of the flack they would take. Much like the way folks who bred sulcatas use to get treated in here.


----------



## Elohi

My day is always a little happier when I catch them self soaking. It's very reassuring.


----------



## LoutheRussian

because Lou is the best


----------



## LoutheRussian

Elohi said:


> My day is always a little happier when I catch them self soaking. It's very reassuring.
> View attachment 107130


I've only seen Lou in the water once and once he realized what he had done he was in a hurry to get out.


----------



## JAYGEE

Good Game Texans! !


----------



## Elohi

Ewww poop city.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> This is what we are up to . Took the family camping and the god daughter . We got in trouble for going off road on rental golf carts. It was fun but the park had way to many rules . My god daughter is the one sitting on the bear . The other girl is my friends daughter .



That's not *A* bear...that's *Yogi* bear!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> So, Little Nicky...what good things are you going to do for your mom today?


nothing!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> That's not *A* bear...that's *Yogi* bear!!!


Yes it is . We couldn't have food outside because he would take it . Always trying to get your picnic basket.


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> The runner solution. Not that mine is a runner, she isn't but I wear her in this or a similar, less colorful carrier when it's too much walking or really crowded.
> View attachment 107123
> 
> View attachment 107124


I have one of to these and it enrages him. He kicks, screams and squirms until you put him down.


----------



## tortdad

It's 5:00 and I've had the most productive day ever, I've:

Mowed the lawn
Washed the cars
Done the laundry 
Painted 
Cleaned 
And....………


Not, I'm not even out of my PJ's




Yep, my son is in his PJs too. That'll teach my wife to leave me with them all day


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


>


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/baby-african-tortoises.106619/page-4#post-994580
staff member can you help me? a member is asking if he should use a heat pad or not and I'm unsure.


----------



## mike taylor

This is what the wife and the dogs are up to . It was funny because Meaty took some of her blanket.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> This is what the wife and the dogs are up to .


mike thats really creepy......


----------



## mike taylor

Whats creepy about taking a nap?


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Whats creepy about taking a nap?



The guy taking pictures of you sleeping


----------



## mike taylor

She does it to me all the time . I was thinking normal stuff here . Learn something new everyday .


----------



## jaizei

I take pictures when people aren't looking all the time - I'm just aware that a lot of people think it's creepy. It's important to be self aware.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Yes it is . We couldn't have food outside because he would take it . Always trying to get your picnic basket.



(read that as "pick-a-nick basket"!!!)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> (read that as "pick-a-nick basket"!!!)


you said my name


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/baby-african-tortoises.106619/page-4#post-994580
> staff member can you help me? a member is asking if he should use a heat pad or not and I'm unsure.



We've really given this guy a lot of help and attention. It sounds like he's not interested in taking our advice and is trying to get us to say how he wants to do it is ok.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah we had fun . The little ones loved it .


----------



## dmmj

I love my six pack abs so much, I protect them with a layer of fat!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> I love my six pack abs so much, I protect them with a layer of fat!


----------



## bouaboua

I have keg......I don't have 6 pack......


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> It's 5:00 and I've had the most productive day ever, I've:
> 
> Mowed the lawn
> Washed the cars
> Done the laundry
> Painted
> Cleaned
> And....………
> 
> 
> Not, I'm not even out of my PJ's
> 
> View attachment 107223
> 
> 
> Yep, my son is in his PJs too. That'll teach my wife to leave me with them all day


You forgot to mention that you also mopped the floor.....Look all those chairs are on top of something.........I think your wife will have a habit of leaving you with kids more often from now on. .........Great dad ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Steven, what about the massage I was asking about?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven, what about the massage I was asking about?


And that creeped out chat?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello old people


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

no old people said hi to me


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And that creeped out chat?


Sorry Ken. What massage? I thought that was Karen's job.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Last night while you were in Tokyo, I mentioned a massage I saw from Singapore and I wondered if you ever had them. It's a back massage that first is a deep tissue kneading followed by a skin scrape, followed by a hot air “cupping".


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was wondering if you ever had it done to your back?


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I was wondering if you ever had it done to your back?


Yes. Many times. felt so good afterward also. 

This is common in China and Asia. I had some girl "walked" on my back also. "Hot cupping" will leave terrible marking on your back for a week, Some parents in US also perform/practice to their child, then the PE teacher will call the police for child abuse because of those marking. I bring my US clients to those massaging club all the time. Some like it very much, some not too keen about it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Yes. Many times. felt so good afterward also.


When we saw that, I turned to Karen and said, “Steven goes to Singapore often for work. When he is visiting, we've got to be careful not to whine and moan too much because Steven is very tough and he'll think we are wimps!" Now I can't wait to tell her in the morning that you said many times!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The show we were watching had Americans having it done. They were screening out in pain. The tiny Asian ladies were giggling at them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is what we've got coming up;

8 Miles ESE Mt Angel OR 

Freezing Rain Advisory
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PORTLAND OR
902 PM PST SUN NOV 30 2014

ORZ004-007-008-011500-
/O.CON.KPQR.ZR.Y.0008.141201T1200Z-141201T2000Z/
CENTRAL COAST RANGE OF WESTERN OREGON-CENTRAL WILLAMETTE VALLEY-
SOUTH WILLAMETTE VALLEY-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...SALEM...MCMINNVILLE...EUGENE...
CORVALLIS...ALBANY
902 PM PST SUN NOV 30 2014

...FREEZING RAIN ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 4 AM TO NOON PST
MONDAY BELOW 1000 FEET CENTRAL COAST RANGE OF WESTERN OREGON...CENTRAL
WILLAMETTE VALLEY AND SOUTH WILLAMETTE VALLEY...

A FREEZING RAIN ADVISORY BELOW 1000 FEET REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 4
AM TO NOON PST MONDAY.
* TIMING...FREEZING RAIN IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP LATE TONIGHT
BEGINNING IN THE SOUTH WILLAMETTE VALLEY THEN SLOWLY SPREAD NORTH TO THE CENTRAL WILLAMETTE VALLEY DURING THE EARLY MORNING HOURS. FREEZING RAIN IS EXPECTED TO TRANSITION TO RAIN BY MID MORNING...BUT MAY LINGER IN THE COAST RANGE VALLEYS UNTIL MIDDAY.

* ICE ACCUMULATIONS...UP TO ONE TENTH OF AN INCH. LOCALLY UP TO A QUARTER OF AN INCH...ESPECIALLY IN THE COAST RANGE WHERE FREEZING RAIN IS EXPECTED TO LAST LONGER. ICE ACCUMULATION ON MAIN HIGHWAYS SHOULD DECREASE AS THE TEMPERATURE CLIMBS TO NEAR THE FREEZING POINT.

* IMPACTS...FREEZING RAIN WILL PRODUCE A LAYER OF ICE ON
ROADWAYSAND SIDEWALKS THAT WILL MAKE TRAVELLING DIFFICULT.
PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...
A FREEZING RAIN ADVISORY MEANS THAT PERIODS OF FREEZING RAIN OR
FREEZING DRIZZLE WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR
SLIPPERY ROADS. SLOW DOWN AND USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Kerryann just one more reason to love Portland 

http://holidayale.com/mobile/landing.php


----------



## dmmj

Anyone have a russian hatchling pic? I need one for the russian species thread. Make your baby a star!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The show we were watching had Americans having it done. They were screening out in pain. The tiny Asian ladies were giggling at them.


That will be me, under their feet......


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When we saw that, I turned to Karen and said, “Steven goes to Singapore often for work. When he is visiting, we've got to be careful not to whine and moan too much because Steven is very tough and he'll think we are wimps!" Now I can't wait to tell her in the morning that you said many times!


I'm the biggest wimper known to mankind. My wife will agree with that.......But better safe then sorry though! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> Anyone have a russian hatchling pic? I need one for the russian species thread. Make your baby a star!


How about one that's not mine but from a member here whose name I don't remember?


----------



## bouaboua

I'm the only one up?? I guess so. 

Night watchman report to duty!! ! ! ! ! !

10/4......


----------



## bouaboua

Noel should come by and say "HI" and "Wave" soon.........

Let's set-up straight. So we will look better when she come by........


----------



## tortdad

I've already made my 1 hour commute to work.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Monday here's. Picture of my tort 

I've already been at work 5 hours


----------



## tortdad

Hola


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I can't wait for the zebras and gazelles to get here so I can make a “real" mixed specie habitat!


I love gazelles. When translated, Abu Dhabi means "Father of a gazelle". It was named that, because when they wanted to name the island, they saw gazelles drinking water from a stream.  Arabian Gazelles have the most beautiful eyes.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning Guys. Had the best day today:
1- No studying in any of my classes
2- Celberated national day with the national dance
3- Had a great time!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday here's. Picture of my tort
> View attachment 107310
> I've already been at work 5 hours



 Looks like she is face planted in that.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning everyone!

I have always loved the way "Abu Dhabi" rolls off the tongue. Now I know its translation I like it even more.


----------



## Yvonne G

The sun is shining today!! It drizzled a bit last night overnight, not enough to call it 'rain,' but enough to make everything wet outside.

Today I'm going to work on the interior walls of Dudley's new shed. I thought I'd do the inside before i block up the last outside wall. That way I'll have more light inside to see what I'm doing.




No reason...just a cute picture.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> The sun is shining today!! It drizzled a bit last night overnight, not enough to call it 'rain,' but enough to make everything wet outside.
> 
> Today I'm going to work on the interior walls of Dudley's new shed. I thought I'd do the inside before i block up the last outside wall. That way I'll have more light inside to see what I'm doing.
> 
> View attachment 107319
> 
> 
> No reason...just a cute picture.


We had rain too today, after we finished the national dance, it rained, lightly. Everyone gathered in the mosques last Thrusday, and they prayed for rain. Thank God.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello everyone... I didn't die...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

What's going on? You guys were too busy!


----------



## Yvonne G

It's lunch time for me. I'll feed the dog then figure out what I'm going to feed me, then time to vegetate in my recliner with a good book. I have a new Kindle Fire, and can access the Forum from it, but I'm too used to being able to type fast on a regular keyboard and typing on the screen makes me too stressed. So a good book it is!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> It's lunch time for me. I'll feed the dog then figure out what I'm going to feed me, then time to vegetate in my recliner with a good book. I have a new Kindle Fire, and can access the Forum from it, but I'm too used to being able to type fast on a regular keyboard and typing on the screen makes me too stressed. So a good book it is!


Book to pick? Blankets make everything toastier!  Touch screens are too 'touchy' to type on!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

It's quiet on the forum today


----------



## Jacqui

I like the bottom cat the best.


----------



## Jacqui

Today is in town day, so I warmed up by eating at the Chinese place.  Now I am staying warm by being in the library.


----------



## Jacqui

I am so looking forward to tomorrow, when the temps go up to the low 40s again. I have a bunch of yardwork to get done.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I am so looking forward to tomorrow, when the temps go up to the low 40s again. I have a bunch of yardwork to get done.


40s! So nice! We're looking at 30 tomorrow, but it's been warm this weekend, like 50s!! So this is fine


----------



## Jacqui

We had 70 on Sat and then Sunday's high was low 20s.  Of course with the colder temps came a very high wind level to make it even worse out.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> It's lunch time for me. I'll feed the dog then figure out what I'm going to feed me, then time to vegetate in my recliner with a good book. I have a new Kindle Fire, and can access the Forum from it, but I'm too used to being able to type fast on a regular keyboard and typing on the screen makes me too stressed. So a good book it is!


 I have a kindle fire too, as well as one of the plain old kindle e-reader touch screens. Not to get too fancy or anything but on the Kindle Fire if you swipe between letters of the word without ever raising your finger it comes up with the word you're going for kind of like connect the dots with the letters you want. Sometimes i love it sometimes i think my Kindle is just acting like an idiot, but its worth a try if it may help. 
I love my Fire, unfortunately for school sometimes the games and internet are much more interesting than books i should be reading!


----------



## puffy137

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Book to pick? Blankets make everything toastier!  Touch screens are too 'touchy' to type on!


Always been scared of clowns but nice to see you Yellow Turtle. Never realised I can access tortoise forum from my kindle fire. What a fool I am. I've been watching The Paradise on TV, so now I've downloaded the entire works of Emile Zola so I can read the story in the original, but in English of course.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> We had 70 on Sat and then Sunday's high was low 20s.  Of course with the colder temps came a very high wind level to make it even worse out.


Blustery.  Wow, 70 is so nice! I hoe it warms up like that for you!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

puff 137 said:


> Always been scared of clowns but nice to see you Yellow Turtle. Never realised I can access tortoise forum from my kindle fire. What a fool I am. I've been watching The Paradise on TV, so now I've downloaded the entire works of Emile Zola so I can read the story in the original, but in English of course.



Hi, puff. 
What have you been doing?
(hinthint-playing baseball!)


----------



## Yvonne G

The yellow cat is Billie Boy. He's a bit stand-offish, but a nice kitty.

It's warm here, but a bit cool in the house. I didn't make a fire today because the sun is shining so nicely. What little bit of rain we had last night cleaned the air and I can see the mountains so clearly. Beautiful sight.

Have fun at the library!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne already caught me in garden chat, but just in case you have not YET realized what a big DORK I am, I thought I'd let you know....




Yesterday I trimmed my husband and finally cut my sweety's little 'fro. We decided to spread some holiday cheer! I'm proud of the little snowman. ha ha ha!


----------



## Prairie Mom

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday here's. Picture of my tort
> View attachment 107310
> I've already been at work 5 hours


love it! That's what I looked like on Thanksgiving


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello everyone... I didn't die...


Ewwwwww... Delaney!!! ha ha ha!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

My sister sent me this photo she found online after laughing at how creepy my kids' McDonalds happy meal boxes looked...


Stephen King's pennywise with the new McDonald's boxes

Stephen King makes me feel both the Heebie Jeebies AND the Warm Fuzzies ...He gives me the "Heebie Fuzzies"-yeah, that's it! Because I used to lived about a block away from him in Maine and he does so much for the community. He finances all the arts and libraries and even handed out Candy at Halloween in front of his house up until he was hit by the car and had so many health problems.

Here's MOI in front of his house. Sorry, no Pennywise in this one, but maybe you'll get the "heebie fuzzies" anyway ...


----------



## Prairie Mom

Alright, now that I've adequately spread my nerdness, I have to run again. Have a great day, friends. p.s. Books made from paper are BETTER!


----------



## AZtortMom

*yawn, stretch * how's everyone doing?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> *yawn, stretch * how's everyone doing?


Great! It's dreary here 
How are you? Been busy?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Great! It's dreary here
> How are you? Been busy?


Very busy, but good. 
It's been a nice sunny day here though


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Here's MOI in front of his house. Sorry, no Pennywise in this one, but maybe you'll get the "heebie fuzzies" anyway ...
> 
> View attachment 107391


Now I am supper jealous of you! King is one person whom I have always had the wish to get to meet and spend a little time with. I love his house!!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *yawn, stretch * how's everyone doing?



Do you do a split shift type of sleeping?


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Alright, now that I've adequately spread my nerdness, I have to run again. Have a great day, friends. p.s. Books made from paper are BETTER!



I agree, nothing matches a real book you hold in your hands and turn the paper pages of.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Do you do a split shift type of sleeping?


Hi Jacqui **waves* 
Yes ma'am yes I do


----------



## Jacqui

*waves back* So some time with hubby and some sleeping with him too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *waves back* So some time with hubby and some sleeping with him too.


Yup  I kinda like him  

How are you?


----------



## Jacqui

From the little I saw of him, he seemed pretty neat to me.


----------



## Jacqui

My feet are just starting to thaw back out again. The car I am driving has not blower fan for the heater, so it's cold in there.  Of course while I am sitting there freezing talking to my hubby, Jeff mentions he has to turn on his AC because it's too hot for him to sleep. *grrrr* *rumble rumble*


----------



## AZtortMom

Sigh.. There's a cherry head in Phoenix that I want but I think randy would kill me if I took her on 
Especially here in this climate


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> Sigh.. There's a cherry head in Phoenix that I want but I think randy would kill me if I took her on
> Especially here in this climate


Closed chamber, lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hello old people!


----------



## AZtortMom

She's about 10 inches so she's a older girl. I would have to build her a huge greenhouse to stay in


----------



## mike taylor

There's no old people here to say hi back! Nicky poo


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello "people".


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Now I am supper jealous of you! King is one person whom I have always had the wish to get to meet and spend a little time with. I love his house!!


Stephen King really is a wonderful person and his house is cool. His house is really big, but he's definitely living humbly compared to what he could afford. I believe he also spends a lot of his winters in Florida, but when he's not in Florida he's at home in Maine. He spends a lot of his money donating to good causes. He really does finance a ton of the area where we lived and kept that community alive and going. The iron fencing around his house is really fun. The bats are really obvious at the gate where I'm standing, but there are also small three headed dragons and other fantastic creatures throughout the iron work fencing surrounding his house. He definitely has a little fun and shows off the spirit of his work where he lives.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good day, Little Nicky. I'll start calling you by your real name whenever you stop harassing us 'old' people.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Good day, Little Nicky. I'll start calling you by your real name whenever you stop harassing us 'old' people.


how am i harassing them?


----------



## Yvonne G

By continuing to call us 'old.'


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

okay i will stop being mean to the old people.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you, Nick.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Sigh.. There's a cherry head in Phoenix that I want but I think randy would kill me if I took her on
> Especially here in this climate



If all else fails, she could always come here. Then you could atleast visit her.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Stephen King really is a wonderful person and his house is cool. His house is really big, but he's definitely living humbly compared to what he could afford. I believe he also spends a lot of his winters in Florida, but when he's not in Florida he's at home in Maine. He spends a lot of his money donating to good causes. He really does finance a ton of the area where we lived and kept that community alive and going. The iron fencing around his house is really fun. The bats are really obvious at the gate where I'm standing, but there are also small three headed dragons and other fantastic creatures throughout the iron work fencing surrounding his house. He definitely has a little fun and shows off the spirit of his work where he lives.



See it's those bits of humor and how his mind works just to create those books that I would love to know the real him. Meeting Tab would also be neat. I could see a bit of the stuff in the fence, like the web along with those bats. Too bad you didn't get a picture of the dragons.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hello old people!


Hey Nickypoo! (sorry, but I'll never go back to plain Nick now!  )How's life?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey Nickypoo! (sorry, but I'll never go back to plain Nick now!  )How's life?


good! over the thanks giving break i watched 30 episodes of game of thrones! i have no life lol.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> good! over the thanks giving break i watched 30 episodes of game of thrones! i have no life lol.



Oh, enjoying it so far? I forget how far that is.... want some spoilers?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh, enjoying it so far? I forget how far that is.... want some spoilers?


sure! what goes on with the dragons?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh, enjoying it so far? I forget how far that is.... want some spoilers?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


>


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> sure! what goes on with the dragons?


They grow up (a little!) and she always favors the red one, and he becomes dominant 
They keep eating sheep...and people... and she can't have that, so in the very last episode of the most recent season (I felt SO BAD for them !) she makes this hard and horrible decision to lock them away in a cellar. OMG, they sound sooooo sad!
And it may not seem like big thing so early in, but they start playing BIG arts later on


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


>


LOL! No, really.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


>


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> They grow up (a little!) and she always favors the red one, and he becomes dominant
> They keep eating sheep...and people... and she can't have that, so in the very last episode of the most recent season (I felt SO BAD for them !) she makes this hard and horrible decision to lock them away in a cellar. OMG, they sound sooooo sad!
> And it may not seem like big thing so early in, but they start playing BIG arts later on


you feel sad for CGI dragons.....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

PS-don't root for the Starks. It's easy too, but don't


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you feel sad for CGI dragons.....


Yes! Yes I do!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you feel sad for CGI dragons.....


I'm sure you feel bad for everyone who already died.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm sure you feel bad for everyone who already died.


its a tv show, i don't feel bad to people that aren't real.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> PS-don't root for the Starks. It's easy too, but don't



I've only read the first book so there's a chance I'm wildly wrong, but I'm still holding out hope that one of the remaining children does _something_ redeeming.

Are we counting Jon Snow as a Stark?


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its a tv show, i don't feel bad to people that aren't real.



I think the only time a movie/show made me legitimately sad was when Superman died. 






But, spoiler alert, he got better.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I've only read the first book so there's a chance I'm wildly wrong, but I'm still holding out hope that one of the remaining children does _something_ redeeming.
> 
> Are we counting Jon Snow as a Stark?


Sure. He gets shot though, so I kinda lost hope for him, but SPOILER ALERT, he got better! 
I lost hope for Sansa too. She's weird. 
If none of the Starks get the throne, I'm rooting for Daenerys! The Lanisters are really starting to go downhill, and everybody else is either too underpowered, or too far away


----------



## jaizei

"Died"

Reason I don't keep up with comics is that they're about as bad as soap operas for killing characters only to have them come back.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Sure. He gets shot though, so I kinda lost hope for him, but SPOILER ALERT, he got better!
> I lost hope for Sansa too. She's weird.
> If none of the Starks get the throne, I'm rooting for Daenerys! The Lanisters are really starting to go downhill, and everybody else is either too underpowered, or too far away


what season and episode are you on?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what season and episode are you on?


All caught up!  Season 4, episode 13! You have to wait to next spring for season 5, so plenty of time for you to catch up!
EDIT: Problem is, the episodes are so long, it's hard to remember what happens when and when you go back to watch something again, you don't know what episode it was


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> All caught up! Season 4, episode 13! You have to wait to next spring for season 5, so plenty of time for you to catch up!


is season 5 out yet?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> is season snout yet?


What?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What?


i fixed it


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i fixed it


LOL.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

No! They make you wait. It's always early spring, so, soon.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tonight I've been doing some Christmas wrapping. I'm early... we're still getting it out of the attic.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i hope i get another tort for christmas


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hope i get another tort for christmas


 what kind?
I might get MYSELF a tort for Christmas...
Nah! I need to focus on all the other guys... and skinks...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> what kind?
> I might get MYSELF a tort for Christmas...
> Nah! I need to focus on all the other guys... and skinks...


idk any tortoise! maybe a baby sulcata i love to see them grow


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> idk any tortoise! maybe a baby sulcata i love to see them grow


Do you have the room?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> idk any tortoise! maybe a baby sulcata i love to see them grow



Remember Ken told you to have your parents talk to him...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pet/4785532625.html this is sad. very small for yearlings


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Do you have the room?


yea


Jacqui said:


> Remember Ken told you to have your parents talk to him...


lol did ken some adults to get the hatchlings?


----------



## mike taylor

I like the rehoming fee . Why don't they say selling two sulcatas?


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> I like the rehoming fee . Why don't they say selling two sulcatas?



It's a workaround to the rules. You can't sell animals on Craig's list.


----------



## Jacqui

What about this one Nick:

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/pet/4747180587.html


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> What about this one Nick:
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/pet/4747180587.html


yea that ones been on for a long time


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How about one that's not mine but from a member here whose name I don't remember?


hmmmm smells fishy. 
As long as it is a young one under a year, I will use it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@dmmj


----------



## Elohi

Good evening.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yea that ones been on for a long time


Why just take that one. S/he need someone like you to take care of.....Come-on Nick!!


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening! ! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol did some of kens adults do the grown-up thing to get the hatchlings?


Well Nicky-Poo, that's how it works…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tonight for dinner, I made a “Redneckery shepherd pie” just took the idea and ran with it. Best part, Karen said it was really good!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Why just take that one. S/he need someone like you to take care of.....Come-on Nick!!


its to far away to get!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well Nicky-Poo, that's how it works…
> View attachment 107510
> View attachment 107511


making babies


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The one you get from me would be at a parents work by 10:00 am.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> making babies


At the least practicing…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The one you get from me would be at a parents work by 10:00 am.


is it one of those fast growing sulcatas?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No idea. I think a lot of that comes from diet. Sure, genes play a role, but lots of leafy greens from the store does it as well.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No idea. I think a lot of that comes from diet. Sure, genes play a role, but lots of leafy greens from the store does it as well.


i don't feed my torts anything that comes form the store. i just grow all the grass, weeds and a little lettuces for them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

do you have more pics of the parents?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 107517


thats a pretty baby!


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy sent you a pm.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> do you have more pics of the parents?


Dang it Nick! On that shared photo dealio I showed you. Have your folks PM me an email that they control then they can be sure of my good intentions. Ok?


----------



## mike taylor

How is the no eyed tort doing?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Dang it Nick! On that shared photo dealio I showed you. Have your folks PM me an email that they control then they can be sure of my good intentions. Ok?


what?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats a pretty baby!


That baby is the one I sent member JayGee.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Dang it Nick! On that shared photo dealio I showed you. Have your folks PM me an email that they control then they can be sure of my good intentions. Ok?


also my mom said i can get another baby, but my dad said no. i must do some begging first.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> How is the no eyed tort doing?


Fantastic. Finds food, water bask all on its own. Pretty shy, but he can't see me coming. It's name is Helen. No eyes, no ears as we would figure it…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Fantastic. Finds food, water bask all on its own. Pretty shy, but he can't see me coming. It's name is Helen. No eyes, no ears as we would figure it…


wait you have a no eyed sulcata! i must see pictures!


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Fantastic. Finds food, water bask all on its own. Pretty shy, but he can't see me coming. It's name is Helen. No eyes, no ears as we would figure it…


Are you absolutely sure that the tortoise can't hear anything?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 107519
> View attachment 107520


poor little dude


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

will he grow up normally?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Are you absolutely sure that the tortoise can't hear anything?


They just don't have what we'd see as ears, ya know what I mean? Like external ear parts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> will he grow up normally?


She'll need to be alone not being able to see other tortoise body language, but I think she'll be fine. Probably a bit undersized though. It not. Time will tell.


----------



## bouaboua

Ken: You are a good man! ! ! !

You are alright! ! !thumb up...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> She'll need to be alone not being able to see other tortoise body language, but I think she'll be fine. Probably a bit undersized though. It not. Time will tell.


is this sulcata for sale


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Ken: You are a good man! ! ! !
> 
> You are alright! ! !thumb up...


hey bouaboua


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This one I've personally taken the responsibility to keep it here at the ranch.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The challenge will be when she's large. At this stage, I have to figure she won't find her heated house on her own which then will involve be outing her inside. When she's 90+ lbs. this maybe a challenge for me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Probably 50/50 she finds the humid hide box on her own.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Probably 50/50 she finds the humid hide box on her own.


does she have any sense where things are in here enclosure? like here water dish or food spot.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I tend not to put the food in the same location. I won't see any of the 3 inside there, then I'll feed the pancakes and watch them for a minute, look back at the babies food and all three will be munching away. I figure it's smell localizing. As for the water dish, she finds that fine every day and soaks, drinks, and craps just like the others.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Ken: You are a good man! ! ! !
> 
> You are alright! ! !thumb up...


How so?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i want to be old now so i can get as many tortoises as i want!


----------



## leigti

Okay talking from the blind perspective here, as long as you don't move her furniture around she should be just fine learning her environment, even if it is large. I know tortoises don't have "ears" but they do respond to sound. As well as vibration. If you always made some sort of sound every single time you came to her she would learn to recognize it as you. She would also know your smell. One member said she could call her tortoises out of there hides by slapping a flip-flop on the ground. Something like that could work well. I agree that she would not be safe around other tortoises but as long as she had an enclosure by herself she should be okay. she will probably always need a little more supervision than the others but not as much as you are anticipating.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i want to be old now so i can get as many tortoises as i want!


But sometimes the hot chicks, when you talk about getting another, will ask, “How many do you already have?" And when you say, “just over 25 if counting the babies." Will suggest that you have enough.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i want to be old now so i can get as many tortoises as i want!


You better have a good job when you get old to pay for all those tortoises


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But sometimes the hot chicks, when you talk about getting another, will ask, “How many do you already have?" And when you say, “just over 25 if counting the babies." Will suggest that you have enough.


but i am more than 25....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> You better have a good job when you get old to pay for all those tortoises


And a good job, and the question, “would you like fries with that?" Don't mix!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> You better have a good job when you get old to pay for all those tortoises


who needs a job when you have swag......


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs a job when you have swag......


I'm not sure this swag is going to carry you as far as you think it will.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How so?


To keep and take care that poor baby sulcata.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> To keep and take care that poor baby sulcata.


A man does what a mans gotta do. Same for the women folk. Often times the burden they carry would have me on my knees cryin'.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A man does what a mans gotta do. Same for the women folk. Often times the burden they carry would have me on my knees cryin'.


true men don't cry...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> true men don't cry...


Have you helped your Mom lately?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Have you helped your Mom lately?


no


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no


Didn't figure as such. She's tough, no way you could do much to help her anyway.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no


Maybe if you help your mom out more you could get a tortoise.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Maybe if you help your mom out more you could get a tortoise.





Cowboy_Ken said:


> Didn't figure as such. She's tough, no way you could do much to help her anyway.


i actually did help, by helping my sister with her homework!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

so cowboy when i buy the baby torts from you, will i get a discount for being so awesome?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i actually did help, by helping my sister with her homework!


Good. Helping your sister is a good thing. Always remember, treat your family right, and when all others are judging you, they will love you (usually).


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good. Helping your sister is a good thing. Always remember, treat your family right, and when all others are judging you, they will love you (usually).


if someone judges i will kick there ***.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> true men don't cry...


Crying is a part of human nature. I've personally seen the effects of not crying on a few people, and the effects are very negative....


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> if someone judges i will kick there ***.


I cared in the past; it was horrible.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> I cared in the past; it was horrible.


what?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> true men don't cry...


Not to worry Nick. 

We can make a true man like you cry anytime........


----------



## Abdulla6169

So how is everyone?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Not to worry Nick.
> 
> We can make a true man like you cry anytime........


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i actually did help, by helping my sister with her homework!


Now....This is true man! ! !! 

I like it! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm good. Cooked a good meal and almost ready for bed now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?


I cared about people judging me... The thing about life is that if you believe in what you're doing, nothing else matters.


----------



## bouaboua

I'm also good! ! !

Had a good meeting this morning and my jet-leg haven't kick-in yet so far......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> So how is everyone?


going good.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm good. Cooked a good meal and almost ready for bed now.


Good night Ken!


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> I'm also good! ! !
> 
> Had a good meeting this morning and my jet-leg haven't kick-in yet so far......


I hope it doesn't kick in...


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> going good.


Done anything interesting today?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Done anything interesting today?


not really, just had school normal boring day.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how was your day?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how was your day?


It's going well... It's a cloudy day today


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> It's going well... It's a cloudy day today


i hate cloudy days


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


>


Well, that's a bummer. Are yup sure?


----------



## Abdulla6169

I want to tell you guys something:
43 years ago, on December the 2nd 1971, the United Arab Emirates was formed. It was formed by a union of 7 emirates.
_In union we have strength, and in separation we have weakness. _
The United Arab Emirates has seen huge advancements in all aspects of life. In just 43 years we were able to plant 43 million trees, built the world's tallest man made structure and the world's largest mall, created the world's fastest steel roller coaster and the world's most environmental city, while also providing it's citizens with a comfortable lifestyle.
God bless the UAE. 
A government where the person is their aim
You find that he is their most valuable possession that they invest in


----------



## AZtortMom

*big Yawn* Morning all


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> *big Yawn* Morning all


Morning Noel


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Noel


Hi there


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hello old people!


*Happy Easter from all your friends at the Alzheimer's Society , & all the best for 1983! xxxx*


----------



## tortdad

Sup peeps


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

puff 137 said:


> *Happy Easter from all your friends at the Alzheimer's Society , & all the best for 1983! xxxx*


Love this. Can't wait to umm, wait, what was I talking about? I love bacon.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Sup peeps


Good, how is your morning going?


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Good, how is your morning going?


 Busy. I'm running my Jobsite, breaking ground in another one today and filling in for someone sick on a 3rd site


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Busy. I'm running my Jobsite, breaking ground in another one today and filling in for someone sick on a 3rd site


I'm just reading articles on the internet.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well Nicky-Poo, that's how it works…
> View attachment 107510
> View attachment 107511


WHAT? I thought it was the stork...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?


Don't care what everyone thinks. It doesn't matter.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Not to worry Nick.
> 
> We can make a true man like you cry anytime........


  Sorry Nick... this is funny!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Love this. Can't wait to umm, wait, what was I talking about? I love bacon.


There's some silver ware over there... maybe you should hide it in your Depend! 

I just have to say, my mom had some _'great times' _at an Alzheimers home.
It's okay Hippa law, that's legal!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm just reading articles on the internet.


I love Live Science- http://www.livescience.com/


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi! It is cold, cold, COLD, here, and I have a bunch of places to go! 
Time to get a few more bags of crunchy cubes at Proctor Supply for ms Cheery... yum...
Plans for your day?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I love Live Science- http://www.livescience.com/


I love Middle-Eastern politics:
http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...-for-U-S-resolution-on-Palestinian-state.html


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi! It is cold, cold, COLD, here, and I have a bunch of places to go!
> Time to get a few more bags of crunchy cubes at Proctor Supply for ms Cheery... yum...
> Plans for your day?


Internet, dinner, then going to sleep.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> true men don't cry...



Sometimes Nick you are just soooooo wrong about things and life.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The challenge will be when she's large. At this stage, I have to figure she won't find her heated house on her own which then will involve be outing her inside. When she's 90+ lbs. this maybe a challenge for me.



I think you will be surprised at how "normal" she will be. Once she knows where things are, she won't need sight to find them. She just might bump into them more often then a regular tortoise for the finer points like the exact door opening. Blind people and animals can be amazing at what they "see" without seeing at all.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning everybody.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi! It is cold, cold, COLD, here, and I have a bunch of places to go!
> Time to get a few more bags of crunchy cubes at Proctor Supply for ms Cheery... yum...
> Plans for your day?



Right now I am trying to warm up my toes from doing outside cat chores and taking the small dogs for their walk. It's 21 out, but windchill drops it to 10. Suppose to be 40 today.  Next on the list is walking the big dogs. Cleaning and feeding the house critters. Then I want to take some cut brush to the burn pile. I have several loads ready to load up and haul off.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Busy. I'm running my Jobsite, breaking ground in another one today and filling in for someone sick on a 3rd site



That sounds like a very busy day. Hope nothing slows you down.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> That sounds like a very busy day. Hope nothing slows you down.


Except, of course, the forum…


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Except, of course, the forum…



Won't slow him down, because we all know he wouldn't go on it at work (only during his breaks)


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning to you all and Good night for me. It has a very busy day for me. 

May everyone have a dandy day! ! ! ! !


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Won't slow him down, because we all know he wouldn't go on it at work (only during his breaks)





Cowboy_Ken said:


> Except, of course, the forum…


 That's the benefit of being the boss. I can take a forum break anytime I want. See NickyPoo it pays to have smarticals


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> Busy. I'm running my Jobsite, breaking ground in another one today and filling in for someone sick on a 3rd site



I think only having 3 jobs qualifies as a vacation.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good morning to you all and Good night for me. It has a very busy day for me.
> 
> May everyone have a dandy day! ! ! ! !



Pleasant dreams Steven.


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> I think only having 3 jobs qualifies as a vacation.


 Those are just the jobs I'm running in the field as a Superintendent. I have 4 other job sites I run as the project manager. My truck is a mobile office


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The challenge will be when she's large. At this stage, I have to figure she won't find her heated house on her own which then will involve be outing her inside. When she's 90+ lbs. this maybe a challenge for me.



I used to have a blind horse...had to have her eyes removed through surgery due to cancer. I used hot wire around all my pasture fences. That horse was able to get around the pasture just fine and never bumped into the wire or a fence. She would run and trot and got along just fine. I don't know how, but she did.


----------



## Yvonne G

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, UAE!!!!*
*

*​


----------



## Yvonne G

Good Morning, Everyone!

We're having a gray, overcast day here. It still seems like 'crack of dawn' outside, no sun at all. I had big shed-building plans for the day, but, oh well...any old excuse to get out of work!

I have a nice fire in the wood stove, the house is toasty. I will have to eventually go out and open all the sheds and feed the babies, but that can wait a bit...


----------



## Jacqui

I could use a fire to warm up my toes.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> I could use a fire to warm up my toes.


Me too! I slipped and fell in the mud on one of my jobsites this morning.


----------



## Yvonne G

The drought has broke! It's raining today. And it's actual rain!!! Not mist or drizzle.

Misty is so funny. She'll go out with me, but she's really not happy about it. And she sticks by my side as close to the umbrella I'm carrying as she can get. And when I turn to go back inside, she's at the door in a flash! She even allows me to dry her off with a towel. I guess she's going to be crossing her legs and doing the I've-got-to-go-pretty-bad dance all day long.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Me too! I slipped and fell in the mud on one of my jobsites this morning.



I'll bet that gave the worker bees a pretty good laugh!


----------



## Yvonne G

I bought a portable CD player purse-type thingey that you strap around your waist to hold the player and it works great! No more bumpy skipping of the CD carrying it in my pocket. Right now Willie is 'on the road again.' I sure do love that man's voice!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> I bought a portable CD player purse-type thingey that you strap around your waist to hold the player and it works great! No more bumpy skipping of the CD carrying it in my pocket. Right now Willie is 'on the road again.' I sure do love that man's voice!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Misty is so funny. She'll go out with me, but she's really not happy about it. And she sticks by my side as close to the umbrella I'm carrying as she can get. And when I turn to go back inside, she's at the door in a flash! She even allows me to dry her off with a towel.


Ava figured out what to do pretty early in life,

in regard to Willie, have you heard his, “Ain't Goin' Down on Brokeback Mountain" yet? That's about the only Willie I can handle. Then there's the tribute to him by Kevin Fowler, “Don't Touch My Willie". It's good as well.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh yeah...I've got one of those too:




Lol...don't touch my willie. Is that for real or are you making a joke? I only have old CD's that I bought several years ago before I had anything to play them on.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Don't touch my willie is a real song. It's kind of a one night stand love story and the guy is pretty serious about his records by the red headed stranger.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> I'll bet that gave the worker bees a pretty good laugh!


No body saw


----------



## Yvonne G

...ok, then I'm laughing for them!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> See it's those bits of humor and how his mind works just to create those books that I would love to know the real him. Meeting Tab would also be neat. I could see a bit of the stuff in the fence, like the web along with those bats. Too bad you didn't get a picture of the dragons.


Hey Jacqui, I do have some better photos. I'll just need a few minutes to track them down and post them for you if you are interested in seeing them. I'll also include some pictures of places that inspired scenes from "IT." The town of "Derry" from "It" is based on Bangor, Maine which is where Stephen King's house is. I'm a major wuss when it comes to horror books (movies are fine, but books are much more vivid), but it was really fun to see all the places that inspired scenes from the books. My husband actually teaches an elective lit course every now and again on horror fiction and he was able to point a lot of the fun stuff out to me


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


Actually... scratch that! In National Treasure he just got arrested


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> Me too! I slipped and fell in the mud on one of my jobsites this morning.










I'm guessing the boots came after.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

School is boring!


----------



## Elohi

My 3 yr old wants to show you some rocks.


----------



## Elohi

If I can't find a suitable private school or charter school, I'm considering home schooling her. She's smart like my son was in the early years and school literally snuffed his love of learning and he hates school.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> View attachment 107574
> 
> My 3 yr old wants to show you some rocks.
> View attachment 107575


OOH! Is there bysmuth there? 


It's gas, but solidified. From a lab, of course, but it's soooo pretty! I like the second one.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Me and my siblings primarily went to an online school (computers, less involvement) and it was great. Flexible, and more importantly, the lessons that you were able to read YOURSELF were simple to understand and it made school pretty fun.


----------



## Elohi

The first one is galena and quartz.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Nick. Someday you'll understand.


----------



## Elohi

Public sucked the life and the creativity right out of me and back then there was still a little room for creativity. But now???!? No room for anything but learning what's on the test.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> The first one is galena and quartz.


Quartz is pretty, and all over! Best funds  Is this her collection?


----------



## dmmj

OMG?, it's terrible!!
I woke up this morning, and some type of clear liquid, is coming out of the sky. I'm scared.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> Public sucked the life and the creativity right out of me and back then there was still a little room for creativity. But now???!? No room for anything but learning what's on the test.


One of the reasons we didn't 'go' to school... public learning systems have lost any sort of amusement and even motive to learn, and IMHO, they don't teach you everything now, either!


----------



## Elohi

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Quartz is pretty, and all over! Best funds  Is this her collection?


It is. Each of my kids has quite a collection. Unfortunately in my divorce my ex husband disposed of some very spectacular rock and mineral specimens that belonged to my son, to spite me. Jerk.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> OMG?, it's terrible!!
> I woke up this morning, and some type of clear liquid, is coming out of the sky. I'm scared.





They call that... rain! And yes, it comes from the sky.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> It is. Each of my kids has quite a collection. Unfortunately in my divorce my ex husband disposed of some very spectacular rock and mineral specimens that belonged to my son, to spite me. Jerk.


Rocks are fun and easy to collect, and easy to get into 
 


I hate jerks. 
Did he ever find replicas again? (Similar rocks species)


----------



## dmmj

Rain? What is this mystical substance? We don't get this what do you call it.... Raaaiin, in ca.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Elohi said:


> If I can't find a suitable private school or charter school, I'm considering home schooling her. She's smart like my son was in the early years and school literally snuffed his love of learning and he hates school.


Putting my younger children in an excellent private preschool really helped them excel and prepare for public school, plus I still taught them the basics at home so they would be a bit ahead of the other kids when they started school. I home-school my son and send my three girls to public school. Each child is in the very best situation for them as an individual. I whole heartedly support tailoring the education for whatever your child needs. I will openly admit though that homeschool has really sucked my soul on some days. I'm actually on the tortoise forum on my laptop during the day usually when my son is working next to me and I need to take a break and clear my head to keep my patience.  He's sitting with me at the table right now!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Help!!! What brand tortoise do y'all think this one is?


----------



## Elohi

Alaina is 3 and would not gain anything from kindergarten. She's highly social, never struggled with turn taking or sharing. She knew her colors, shapes, alphabet, how to count, a good grasp of phonics, all the planets, all the states, all 45+ sight words they learn in kindergarten and 1st grade, and a slew of other things long before she was 3. And most of that she knew by 2. She's a very bright kid. I catch her doing math, creating patterns, sorting, and identifying words she knows while looking at books. I'm actually really surprised she isn't truly reading yet. She's just stubborn enough not to just let me teach her unless it's on the fly learning. But on the fly learning is better than instruction anyways.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Help!!! What brand tortoise do y'all think this one is?
> View attachment 107602


Redfoot? Yellow foot? I can't see it's head scales to know for sure.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> Rain? What is this mystical substance? We don't get this what do you call it.... Raaaiin, in ca.


Move here... 
You'll also get introduced to the rarer subspecies of rain call snow!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A local gal has it. Calling it a russian. Wants to give it to me.


----------



## dmmj

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Move here...
> You'll also get introduced to the rarer subspecies of rain call snow!


Snow? Now I know you are making that up. Frozen rain? yeah right!


----------



## Elohi

The tortoises hit 500 followers on IG today.


----------



## Yvonne G

I believe it's a redfooted tortoise, Ken.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I believe it's a redfooted tortoise, Ken.


Thank you…


----------



## Yvonne G

Ken, this is for your perusal:

http://bacontoday.com/top-10-reasons-bacon-is-actually-healthy-for-you/


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello



Kay poss oh Seen your


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Kay poss oh Seen your


what?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?



It's cracker Spanish


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> It's cracker Spanish


lol what?


----------



## mike taylor

Ken! It's a pyramiding red foot tortoise! Oo and it's sitting in its food bowl .


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Ken, this is for your perusal:
> 
> http://bacontoday.com/top-10-reasons-bacon-is-actually-healthy-for-you/


OMG for BACON! ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

Hey! Old man! Did you hear me!? I say it's a red foot in it's food bowl! Turn your hearing aid up!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey! Steven how's the trip going?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Hey! Old man! Did you hear me!? I say it's a red foot in it's food bowl! Turn your hearing aid up!


lol!


----------



## mike taylor

Tortdad forgot his walking cane and fell in the mud . Haha Hope you didn't break a hip old man .


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?



or in the real world - Que paso, senior?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Tortdad forgot his walking cane and fell in the mud . Haha Hope you didn't break a hip old man .


mike you shouldn't be saying this stuff lol your just as old to!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> or in the real world - Que paso, senior?


i don't speak spanish!


----------



## mike taylor

WHAT YOU SAY SONNY!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey! Ninky poo I'm going to the store in my f150 for some beers . You need some milk? Haha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Hey! Ninky poo I'm going to the store in my f150 for some beers . You need some milk? Haha


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Hey! Steven how's the trip going?


Thank you Sir for asking. 

So far so good......We had a 30 degree temperature drop in 48 hours. People are catching cold everywhere. By God's grace.....I'm doing fine!!


----------



## bouaboua

@Yvonne G

From this picture..............Please check your PM.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey you two no secrets!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey! What happened to cowboy?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm mad! my headphones wire metal part broke off inside my computer and its stuck!


----------



## mike taylor

Sucks to be you . Haha


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Hey you two no secrets!


I saw you PM Cowboy all the time.......Why can't I PM Yvonne? 

What is going on with you and Ken??


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm mad! my headphones wire metal part broke off inside my computer and its stuck!


School will teach you how to disassemble your computer and take out that piece..........


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> School will teach you how to disassemble your computer and take out that piece..........


i put soak in it but the thing didn't get out


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Hey! Ninky poo I'm going to the store in my f150 for some beers . You need some milk? Haha



Nick atleast he didn't ask about formula.


----------



## mike taylor

We tell jokes we can't put in the open . Haha


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i put soak in it but the thing didn't get out



For some reason I don't think you mean soak...


----------



## mike taylor

Back to school with you!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> For some reason I don't think you mean soak...


?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i got half of the metal thing out with a knife but the other half wont move!


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Hey Jacqui, I do have some better photos. I'll just need a few minutes to track them down and post them for you if you are interested in seeing them. I'll also include some pictures of places that inspired scenes from "IT." The town of "Derry" from "It" is based on Bangor, Maine which is where Stephen King's house is. I'm a major wuss when it comes to horror books (movies are fine, but books are much more vivid), but it was really fun to see all the places that inspired scenes from the books. My husband actually teaches an elective lit course every now and again on horror fiction and he was able to point a lot of the fun stuff out to me



When I would drive past Bangor, I was rubber necking at all the cars hoping one of them would be him. lol He was as elusive to me as the moose were.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Nick atleast he didn't ask about formula.


That's cold but very funny....hahaha.

Sorry Nick. I hope you still love us oldies.....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> For some reason I don't think you mean soak...


i ment soap


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> That's cold but very funny....hahaha.
> 
> Sorry Nick. I hope you still love us oldies.....


i truly no idea what you are talking about. what formula?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i truly no idea what you are talking about. what formula?



In the first post, Mike (I think this was who started it) was going to get some beer for himself and asked if he should get you milk. I said atleast he didn't ask about getting you some formula. Formula is what babies drink.


----------



## jaizei

How's that swag working out for you?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> In the first post, Mike (I think this was who started it) was going to get some beer for himself and asked if he should get you milk. I said atleast he didn't ask about getting you some formula. Formula is what babies drink.


oh....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> oh....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I found this whole conversation hilarious. Sorry Nick...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I found this whole conversation hilarious. Sorry Nick...


rude, rude rude!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> rude, rude rude!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i truly no idea what you are talking about. what formula?


That is why you need to stay in school......

Mike will take his F150 to get beer and asking you if you want some milk........Jacqui said at least you are not asking for "baby formula".

Got it? 

Can you see now! How are we oldies, appreciating you， in this chat??


----------



## mike taylor

Check out what my wife made me! ....... Peanut brittle!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i have never had peanut brittle.


----------



## mike taylor

Because you are a youngin !


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have never had peanut brittle.


Must be 16 years old or have a 3.75 gpa. Sucks for you


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Because you are a youngin !





russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have never had peanut brittle.


Because you don't have a wife. 

If you don't stay in school, you will never find a good wife like Mike's.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Tortdad forgot his walking cane and fell in the mud . Haha Hope you didn't break a hip old man .


I would have broke it but the mud was soft.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Check out what my wife made me! ....... Peanut brittle!


Now that you've posted it you must save me a piece.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Must be 16 years old or have a 3.75 gpa. Sucks for you


nooooooo


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Because you don't have a wife.
> 
> If you don't stay in school, you will never find a good wife like Mike's.


Hot chicks rule!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Steven Colbert says they're working on a breathalyzer that will test for pot…and…it can be modified to be a bong!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That probably violates a forum rule.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven Colbert says they're working on a breathalyzer that will test for pot…and…it can be modified to be a bong!


I DONT THINK THAT IS TORTOISE FORUM APPROPRIATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> When I would drive past Bangor, I was rubber necking at all the cars hoping one of them would be him. lol He was as elusive to me as the moose were.


Ha! That's awesome! You've really been everywhere, Jacqui! I posted a bunch of photos of Stephen King's house and places from the book "IT" in the Stephen King thread Blake M started in the books, media, etc. I had the photos HERE in Pretend Chat originally, but I asked Yvonne to move them for me, because I didn't realize there was a Stephen King thread and I felt like my photos took up this whole page. Check out the pictures when you have a chance


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I don't make the news, I just report it…


----------



## Elohi

Did y'all see where lady October is 57g? I'm so thrilled with her growth. And I'm seeing white specks. She's about to start growing a pretty pattern!  and yes, I'm ridiculously excited.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> Did y'all see where lady October is 57g? I'm so thrilled with her growth. And I'm seeing white specks. She's about to start growing a pretty pattern!  and yes, I'm ridiculously excited.


post some pics


----------



## Elohi

I'll try and get some good pictures tomorrow. I'm off to bed. Goodnight friends.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

"become what you respect, mirror what you admire". i respect and admire tortoises.... so I'm going to become a tortoise?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> "become what you respect, mirror what you admire". i respect and admire tortoises.... so I'm going to become a tortoise?


Please Don't............

I can't handle tortoise that without education! ! ! ! !


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning everyone


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning Abdulla. How are you, my friend?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey Abdulla!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Believe it or not, I turned down a red foot today. The people thought they had a Russian tortoise but had a picture of a young sulcata tortoise. I emailed them to let them know. They responded that they had just used a picture a friend had given them of, “a tortoise". They were asking $100 for it and a 2'x4' trough w/lights. They sent me the picture I posted earlier and said although they had other people wanting to pay for it, they decided they'd rather it go to me if I wanted it for free. I've got zero experience with tropical tortoises, and none of my setups are tropical tortoise in nature. So I said no but if they wanted, I'd spread the news to knowledgeable people in the area. They didn't get back to me after that. Had it been a leopard tortoise, I'd have jumped on it like a flea after a mangy dog.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey Abdulla!


Nick, Abdulla must have been on a break between classes. I think that was a drive-by hi from him.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

oh... show me more baby sulcata pic Ken please! how old/big are the babies?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll check the hatch dates. Helen hatched out 30 days after the others. When I checked the incubator I wasn't expecting to find anything and almost closed it back up. Then my brain realized that tree was a tortoise in there.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

7/29-7-31. You use the amazing science of mathematics to figure it out.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 7/29-7-31. You use the amazing science of mathematics to figure it out.


wait i no good at math do it for me!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Like 4 months now from what I can figure.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Like 4 months now from what I can figure.


thank you! how big are you babies now?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maybe half the size of my palm


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

wow thats big!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

what color are they?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not really. I think they are small.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning Abdulla. How are you, my friend?


I'm good. Today is an official holiday (it started yesterday and it is going to end on Sunday).


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not really. I think they are small.


oh. how big will they be when they reach 1 year old?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what color are they?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm good. Today is an official holiday (it started yesterday and it is going to end on Sunday).


cool! when happens during this holiday?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey Abdulla!


Hey Nick!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 107661
> View attachment 107662


do you still have the one with those beautiful extra scutes?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> oh. how big will they be when they reach 1 year old?


I don't know the future. If I did, I'd be rich in wealth of money and having a better standard of living.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I don't know the future. If I did, I'd be rich in wealth of money and having a better standard of living.


 okay whats a guess on the size at one year old?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> do you still have the one with those beautiful extra scutes?


Unfortunately that one died while Karen and I were out of town. We had a caretaker, but he focused more on the dog and cats and fish.


----------



## juli11

That's really bad two minutes ago I got the information that I'm not a person who is chosen for a trip of three weeks to San Diego :-((


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Unfortunately that one died while Karen and I were out of town. We had a caretaker, but he focused more on the dog and cats and fish.


wow that sucks. sorry for you loss


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

juli11 said:


> That's really bad two minutes ago I got the information that I'm not a person who is chosen for a trip of three weeks to San Diego :-((


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

juli11 said:


> That's really bad two minutes ago I got the information that I'm not a person who is chosen for a trip of three weeks to San Diego :-((


That's too bad. What was it you would be doing there if you did?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm good. Today is an official holiday (it started yesterday and it is going to end on Sunday).


How's school been going?


----------



## juli11

I don't know. They will travel to the US in March and then they will make sightseeing and they will go to school there.. And they live in normal family's. In the summer some guys from San Diego will travel to us. That would be a funny summer :-D


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

juli11 said:


> I don't know. They will travel to the US in March and then they will make sightseeing and they will go to school there.. And they live in normal family's. In the summer some guys from San Diego will travel to us. That would be a funny summer :-D


That's sounds like a lot of good times. What was the factor to determine who goes and who doesn't?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How's school been going?


Boring. I can't believe my teachers can talk that much. Especially the math teacher. UGH. Why do they even teach us this stuff? Its not like I'll ever need it. And the finals are coming really soon, but I have swag.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Boring. I can't believe my teachers can talk that much. Especially the math teacher. UGH. Why do they even teach us this stuff? Its not like I'll ever need it. And the finals are coming really soon, but I have swag.
> View attachment 107663


----------



## juli11

One criteria was how good you are on school and than they take them by accident... School wasn't the problem for me but yes they don't take me... That sucks I hoped to meet some of the members of TFO


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Boring. I can't believe my teachers can talk that much. Especially the math teacher. UGH. Why do they even teach us this stuff? Its not like I'll ever need it. And the finals are coming really soon, but I have swag.
> View attachment 107663


From what Nick tells me, all you need is SWAG…
I no what you mean though. School was sooo boring. I was so happy two get out when I finally could!!i was in school almost my hole life and it didn't even matter.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> From what Nick tells me, all you need is SWAG…
> I know what you mean though. School was sooo boring. I was so happy to get out when I finally could!!i was in school almost my hole life and it didn't even matter.


i can't wait till I'm out of school! I'm going to buy a tortoise every week lol!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i can't wait till I'm out of school! I'm going to buy a tortoise every week lol!


That's like 100 tortoises a year!! Dude, your lucky.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's like 100 tortoises a year!! Dude, your lucky.


and i will buy all my torts with my swag...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Abdulla, is this a holiday celebrating the anniversary of statehood?


----------



## juli11

Yes school is boring especially if you keep much tortoises and you have to go to the gym and school first end at 15.00 o'clock. But I think if you didn't go to school anymore you still have less time..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got to go to bed. Good night friends. As old as I am, I keep falling asleep sitting up.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's like 100 tortoises a year!! Dude, your lucky.


there is 52 weeks in a year.... thats 52 torts....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow. Your smart with math.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow. Your smart with math.


thanks!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Abdulla, is this a holiday celebrating the anniversary of statehood?


It is the celebration of the United Arab Emirate's Independence from the United Kingdom. The day that the United Arab Emirates was formed by a union of 6 emirates (Ras Al-Khaimah joined in 1972).


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning friends


----------



## tortdad

Morning


----------



## jaizei

Well played Ken


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have never had peanut brittle.


Try some! It's good. 
OR...
Be industrious and make it yourself!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> nooooooo


Do you know what GPA is? Just asking


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Try some! It's good.
> OR...
> Be industrious and make it yourself!



Food tastes better when others make it. Fact.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> and i will buy all my torts with my swag...


Try walking into a store and telling them you'll pay in swag.
NICE TRY.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Food tastes better when others make it. Fact.



Have you ever read The Little Red Hen?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi everyone.


----------



## jaizei

I'm thinking "red" isn't just describing the color of the hens feathers.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Do you know what GPA is? Just asking


no comment!


----------



## Yvonne G

juli11 said:


> One criteria was how good you are on school and than they take them by accident... School wasn't the problem for me but yes they don't take me... That sucks I hoped to meet some of the members of TFO



Will lives in San Diego. I'm sure he would have loved to show you his tortoise collection. Too bad you didn't get chosen.


----------



## juli11

Yvonne G said:


> Will lives in San Diego. I'm sure he would have loved to show you his tortoise collection. Too bad you didn't get chosen.



Ahh man don't tell it me....:-((( that make me more angry!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I'm thinking "red" isn't just describing the color of the hens feathers.


It's the moral of the story I was pointing out


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no comment!


Do you know what your GPA is?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Do you know what your GPA is?


yes


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yes


Oh.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

If it makes you feel any better, it's quite easy to raise 
(if you work hard!)


----------



## Yvonne G

...and quit thinking about all the swag you have.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm asking myself some hard questions right now...


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm asking myself some hard questions right now...


Life is full of hard choices. You just have to trust your judgement and that of elders around you; then live with the consequences of your decisions.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Life is full of hard choices. You just have to trust your judgement and that of elders around you; then live with the consequences of your decisions.


I'm thinking about the laws concerning the niqab after a crime occurred today...


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm thinking about the laws concerning the niqab after a crime occurred today...


It confusing really. You have to create a law that doesn't take away people's rights, but also increases national security and creates a safe environment for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> It confusing really. You have to create a law that doesn't take away people's rights, but also increases national security and creates a safe environment for everyone to enjoy.


 After being one of the youngest people in America to remember 9/11 and realize what happened (2nd grade- I was a smart kid) I've grown up with the country trying so hard to raise security without taking away rights. I genuinely believe it is impossible to do both, they just don't correspond together, if bad people are given freedoms they'll do bad things, and if a nation only focuses on security that's back to "big brother's watching" stuff. for one to exist the other must be small. And everyone's ideas of which should be given up a little is varied, I personally have no idea which to think, I mean I'm not a bad person, but how willing would I be to give up some rights and privacy to stay safe... but at the same time why should I since i'm not bad, its such a debate even in my own head!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just woke up. Karen let me sleep in and only woke me up talking softly, you know, like a serial killer would. Lol.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> After being one of the youngest people in America to remember 9/11 and realize what happened (2nd grade- I was a smart kid) I've grown up with the country trying so hard to raise security without taking away rights. I genuinely believe it is impossible to do both, they just don't correspond together, if bad people are given freedoms they'll do bad things, and if a nation only focuses on security that's back to "big brother's watching" stuff. for one to exist the other must be small. And everyone's ideas of which should be given up a little is varied, I personally have no idea which to think, I mean I'm not a bad person, but how willing would I be to give up some rights and privacy to stay safe... but at the same time why should I since i'm not bad, its such a debate even in my own head!


You're right. It's just confusing


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just woke up. Karen let me sleep in and only woke me up talking softly, you know, like a serial killer would. Lol.


Morning Ken!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just woke up. Karen let me sleep in and only woke me up talking softly, you know, like a serial killer would. Lol.


LOL


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> You're right. It's just confusing


 It reminds me of my thinking when I took my ethics course... philosophy is hard! Everything is a good idea, but everything is also wrong, but no ones right because everyone is. It all hurts my brain! Its one of the reasons I try to stay out of politics in general (that and in my media criticism class I had it confirmed to me that everyone's lying anyways... even newspapers twist stories to make advertisers in the paper happy! that's a whole new can of worms I'll keep closed for my research paper have to write on that)


----------



## smarch

Also good morning everyone, I've been absent recently, a WHOLE lot of school stuff dropped on me all at once and with the stress I've basically been hunkered down doing homework or depressed because of the stress and not feeling like chatting. In a little over a week it will be all over though! (Thank goodness!!) I've been clenching my jaw a lot lately, been getting jaw aches and tension headaches/migraines, sore and achey from stress, gaining a lot of weight because I am always hungry from my brain working so hard, always tired and wanting to be asleep and living on Mt. Dew when i'm not... I guess this is the typical life of a college kid... I don't like it take it back!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning everyone!
Abdulla, can you give us details in regard to the “crime" committed? Did the incident involve a woman's face becoming exposed in public? And for us westerners, could you expand on the consequences?


----------



## smarch

I would also like explaining of what it was that happened if we're sharing. I didn't know if I missed specific explaining of the crime in the pages of the thread I missed reading.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

On a side note; Abdulla, I think our joke was not discovered last night! That was too easy. I even went with using poor English, yet I think even that was missed!


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i got half of the metal thing out with a knife but the other half wont move!


 http://www.ehow.com/how_8737954_remove-earphone-jack-stuck-phone.html Worth a try!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Food tastes better when others make it. Fact.



I agree!


----------



## Yvonne G

About the story Ken and Abduhlla were talking of - An American kindergarten teacher, the mother of twins, was in a shopping mall bathroom in Abu Dhabi and she was stabbed and killed by a cloaked figure. At least, I THINK that's the story they were referring to:

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/u-s-teacher-killed-sharp-tool-abu-dhabi-shopping-mall-n260496


----------



## Tyanna

smarch said:


> After being one of the youngest people in America to remember 9/11 and realize what happened (2nd grade- I was a smart kid) I've grown up with the country trying so hard to raise security without taking away rights. I genuinely believe it is impossible to do both, they just don't correspond together, if bad people are given freedoms they'll do bad things, and if a nation only focuses on security that's back to "big brother's watching" stuff. for one to exist the other must be small. And everyone's ideas of which should be given up a little is varied, I personally have no idea which to think, I mean I'm not a bad person, but how willing would I be to give up some rights and privacy to stay safe... but at the same time why should I since i'm not bad, its such a debate even in my own head!



Hey! I was in 1st grade!  I'll admit, I didn't really understand, but I remember watching the news in the classrooms, then going home.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just woke up. Karen let me sleep in and only woke me up talking softly, you know, like a serial killer would. Lol.


----------



## Elohi

OMG y'all are making me feel REALLY old.


Tyanna said:


> Hey! I was in 1st grade!  I'll admit, I didn't really understand, but I remember watching the news in the classrooms, then going home.





smarch said:


> After being one of the youngest people in America to remember 9/11 and realize what happened (2nd grade- I was a smart kid) I've grown up with the country trying so hard to raise security without taking away rights. I genuinely believe it is impossible to do both, they just don't correspond together, if bad people are given freedoms they'll do bad things, and if a nation only focuses on security that's back to "big brother's watching" stuff. for one to exist the other must be small. And everyone's ideas of which should be given up a little is varied, I personally have no idea which to think, I mean I'm not a bad person, but how willing would I be to give up some rights and privacy to stay safe... but at the same time why should I since i'm not bad, its such a debate even in my own head!


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> post some pics


----------



## Jacqui

Such a pretty day outside today.


----------



## Yvonne G

Here too. I thought yesterday you said it was supposed to be pretty cold there today???


----------



## Elohi

Tyanna said:


> Hey! I was in 1st grade!  I'll admit, I didn't really understand, but I remember watching the news in the classrooms, then going home.


 
You know what tragic event happened when I was in 1st grade? The Challenger blew up during take off and killed the entire crew of astronauts. That was back in what? 1985?
We sat in class watching the launch on tv and uhhh....yeah. Tragic. 
Yup, old.


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> You know what tragic event happened when I was in 1st grade? The Challenger blew up during take off and killed the entire crew of astronauts. That was back in what? 1985?
> We sat in class watching the launch on tv and uhhh....yeah. Tragic.
> Yup, old.


Your not old. What you talkin bout Willis?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> You know what tragic event happened when I was in 1st grade? The Challenger blew up during take off and killed the entire crew of astronauts. That was back in what? 1985?
> We sat in class watching the launch on tv and uhhh....yeah. Tragic.
> Yup, old.





 Don't worry, old is an opinion, not a fact!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Decorations have started to emerge from the attic...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

(  because we have tons. And tons. And then some more)


----------



## Yvonne G

***hearing the theme to Twilight Zone off in the distance, as Delaney's boxes of Christmas Decorations slip and slide down the stairs from the attic***


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Here too. I thought yesterday you said it was supposed to be pretty cold there today???



It's in the 30s.  Best part is it's a light wind. I have taken two loads of brush up to the dump.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Decorations have started to emerge from the attic...



Wow, your decorations know when to come out? lol


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> You know what tragic event happened when I was in 1st grade? The Challenger blew up during take off and killed the entire crew of astronauts. That was back in what? 1985?
> We sat in class watching the launch on tv and uhhh....yeah. Tragic.
> Yup, old.



Not old! I had my first child that year.


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> You know what tragic event happened when I was in 1st grade? The Challenger blew up during take off and killed the entire crew of astronauts. That was back in what? 1985?
> We sat in class watching the launch on tv and uhhh....yeah. Tragic.
> Yup, old.



I watched it live in elementary school too but I was a few grades ahead of you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Wow, your decorations know when to come out? lol


Hence the twilight zone music.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hence the twilight zone music.




Yeah I got that one.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning Steven!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey



Hi! *waves*


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good morning Steven!


Good Morning my Lady! ! !

It is a great morning for this city of China today. Cold, windy, overcast and traffic. I have nothing to complain but praise that I can work from home for most of time. 

Also my daughter get a new offer today. So she is very happy too. No complain but thanksgiving.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Wow, your decorations know when to come out? lol


LOL! I wish  No, they usually need a little help


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> ***hearing the theme to Twilight Zone off in the distance, as Delaney's boxes of Christmas Decorations slip and slide down the stairs from the attic***


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why the is my computer screen green! last night i just turned it on and everything is slightly green and blurry!


Probably something to do with you prodding metal pieces about in the innards of the poor thing!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning my Lady! ! !
> 
> It is a great morning for this city of China today. Cold, windy, overcast and traffic. I have nothing to complain but praise that I can work from home for most of time.
> 
> Also my daughter get a new offer today. So she is very happy too. No complain but thanksgiving.


Plans for your windy day?
Congrats!! I hope she gets it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Probably something to do with you prodding metal pieces about in the innards of the poor thing!


i got this computer like 5 months ago its hard to look at the screen it hurts my eyes.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i got this computer like 5 months ago its hard to look at the screen it hurts my eyes.


Incentive to go do schoolwork 
I'm sorry! Maybe look it up?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Incentive to go do schoolwork
> I'm sorry! Maybe look it up?


i use my computer to d 90% of my school work


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Try a different monitor, see if that works.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i use my computer to d 90% of my school work


Ohhh...  Try taking it somewhere?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

maybe if i throw it at a wall hard enough is will work?


----------



## bouaboua

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Probably something to do with you prodding metal pieces about in the innards of the poor thing!


Now Nick: Now you see the difference between a person who stay in school and one does not???


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Try a different monitor, see if that works.


*whispers- I think it's a laptop


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

whats a monitor lol?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> maybe if i throw it at a wall hard enough is will work?


Sure. It'd would work very effectively to make it stop running!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Shut off the monitor for 5,(five) minutes. Then turn it back on.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats a monitor lol?
> View attachment 107792


They are AWESOME! I so want one someday...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Shut off the monitor for 5,(five) minutes. Then turn it back on.


okay see you in 5 minutes


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Here you go - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monitor_lizard - very descriptive!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If all else fails, use a bigger hammer!!!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> They are AWESOME! I so want one someday...



Which type?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

the green when away but its still fuzzy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the green when away but its still fuzzy


Desk top unit?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Which type?


Savanas are 'supposed' to be aggressive, and I'd be a TOTAL novice, so people say ackie's are great beginner monitors, and they usually get smaller too  Tegus are cool too, but, jus,t like a MONITOR! It'd be like having a little komodo dragon!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Desk top unit?


whats that?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the green when away but its still fuzzy


YAY!  Be nicer to your computer, and it'll last a long time


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats that?


Is it this-


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> YAY!  Be nicer to your computer, and it'll last a long time


my eyes are bleeding, it hurts to look at the screen!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats that?


Ugh. Not a laptop…


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my eyes are bleeding, it hurts to look at the screen!


Doubt it! Just squint. Or turn the brightness down.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats that?


It's what computers looked like in the early 2000's and late 90's. Since you are such a '90's kid' you should know this!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Savanahs are supposed to be aggressive, and I'd be a TOTAL novice, so people say ackie's are great beginner monitors. Tegus are cool too, but just like a MONITOR! It'd be like having a little komodo dragon!


Ackies are the bomb!!! I've had Savannahs, black throats and a tegu. I'd trade them all for an ackie. Nowadays, they seem hard to come by though.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It's what computers looked like in the early 2000's and late 90's. Since you are such a '90's kid' you should know this!


December 26 1998


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

cowboy is it possible for torts to have an extra plastron scute?


----------



## Yvonne G

Nick:

Years and years ago, when I was still working for the phone company, and we got computers...you know, way back in the dark ages, well, whenever we had trouble with a computer and we'd call the IT guy, he'd say just power down. That usually fixed 90% of the problems. Have you tried that? Turn it off, count to 20, then turn it back on.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Nick:
> 
> Years and years ago, when I was still working for the phone company, and we got computers...you know, way back in the dark ages, well, whenever we had trouble with a computer and we'd call the IT guy, he'd say just power down. That usually fixed 90% of the problems. Have you tried that? Turn it off, count to 20, then turn it back on.


yes i have tried that it made the green color go away but its still blurry.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Nick:
> 
> Years and years ago, when I was still working for the phone company, and we got computers...you know, way back in the dark ages, well, whenever we had trouble with a computer and we'd call the IT guy, he'd say just power down. That usually fixed 90% of the problems. Have you tried that? Turn it off, count to 20, then turn it back on.


So what was it like working for the phone company when the phone was first invented? 
:hides:
:takesoutlifeinsurancepolicy:


----------



## tortdad




----------



## Yvonne G

Well, if it's still under warranty, I guess you're gonna' have to take it back.


----------



## Yvonne G

OMG! Where did you find that picture of me. I'm the third one from the end. JK, of course, but I actually did work on that type board when I first started with the phone company way back when. I can't read the date on the calendar very well, but it looks like it says 1967. I was working for AT&T in '67. We were not allowed to wear slacks or jeans. Had to face the board at all times. If we needed to leave for the rest room, we had to ask permission, then we'd put up a red flag over our position. If we stayed out too long someone would come looking for us. I worked as an operator for about 5 years, then started moving up to better positions. Ending up 30 years later as a communications engineer in charge of joint poles (joint with PG&E).


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> OMG! Where did you find that picture of me. I'm the third one from the end. JK, of course, but I actually did work on that type board when I first started with the phone company way back when. I can't read the date on the calendar very well, but it looks like it says 1967. I was working for AT&T in '67. We were not allowed to wear slacks or jeans. Had to face the board at all times. If we needed to leave for the rest room, we had to ask permission, then we'd put up a red flag over our position. If we stayed out too long someone would come looking for us. I worked as an operator for about 5 years, then started moving up to better positions. Ending up 30 years later as a communications engineer in charge of joint poles (joint with PG&E).


Hahaha I was going to say you were the 3rd one


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> OMG! Where did you find that picture of me. I'm the third one from the end. JK, of course, but I actually did work on that type board when I first started with the phone company way back when. I can't read the date on the calendar very well, but it looks like it says 1967. I was working for AT&T in '67. We were not allowed to wear slacks or jeans. Had to face the board at all times. If we needed to leave for the rest room, we had to ask permission, then we'd put up a red flag over our position. If we stayed out too long someone would come looking for us. I worked as an operator for about 5 years, then started moving up to better positions. Ending up 30 years later as a communications engineer in charge of joint poles (joint with PG&E).


Calendar says 1952


----------



## Yvonne G

I retired in '86 with 30 years of service, so, help me, Nick...that means I started working at AT&T about 1956. It was a pretty good place to work, but I was ever so happy to retire!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

...by the way, did I ever mention that I HATE that it's dark already?

One of the gals I knew when I was in the local turtle club brought me over two cases of romaine hearts and 6 plastic bowls of cut up fruit (like they sell in the produce department of the store). These were items that were past their shelf life, so I have to feed them right away, but the animals really don't care if they're close to starting to be rotten. Then my daughter stopped by on her way home from work with a little box of bananas from the school cafeteria. Naturally, I still have a whole fridge full of stuff I bought for the tortoises. Why can't this happen on days when the cupboard is bare? (Murphy's law??)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> I retired in '86 with 30 years of service, so, help me, Nick...that means I started working at AT&T about 1956. It was a pretty good place to work, but I was ever so happy to retire!!!


thats like 100 years ago


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ackies are the bomb!!! I've had Savannahs, black throats and a tegu. I'd trade them all for an ackie. Nowadays, they seem hard to come by though.


I read they are 'rarer' and little more pricey than other monitors  People seems to be swapping them out or Savannas 
How big were yours?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AAAAAAAAAAAAA %$#%#%$#$%$#$%$ the freen color is back!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

YVONNE! i might get another sulcata where can i get one with a bunch of extra up scutes?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> OMG! Where did you find that picture of me. I'm the third one from the end. JK, of course, but I actually did work on that type board when I first started with the phone company way back when. I can't read the date on the calendar very well, but it looks like it says 1967. I was working for AT&T in '67. We were not allowed to wear slacks or jeans. Had to face the board at all times. If we needed to leave for the rest room, we had to ask permission, then we'd put up a red flag over our position. If we stayed out too long someone would come looking for us. I worked as an operator for about 5 years, then started moving up to better positions. Ending up 30 years later as a communications engineer in charge of joint poles (joint with PG&E).


Yvonne, my grandma worked at a phone company for 10 years before she quit  Unfortunately, my mom was still a little baby in the end, and grandma died before I was born, so none of the details 
I know she operated the phones, though  That's a really interesting subject, and it's neat to know you worked on that too!


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't know of any right off hand, Nick.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats like 100 years ago


No. It's 54 years ago. Do your math and show your work!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, we were timed and there was one position down at the end of the row of boards where the supervisor could sit and listen in on any of the calls the operators were taking. We had to write up at least 25 tickets per hour. This was before direct dialling. You would dial '0' and we would say, "Operator" then you would tell us who you wanted to call and we'd plug in a cord and key up your called number. When they answered, we'd close the key and now we had two cords up, yours and the person you called. When you hung up, a light would come on next to your cord and we'd release them. We would stamp on the ticket when you started to talk, and stamp it off when you hung up. The good old days.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> So what was it like working for the phone company when the phone was first invented?
> :hides:
> :takesoutlifeinsurancepolicy:


Are you hiding from Yvonne? 'Cause I'm more than sure she's not over 200.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, we were timed and there was one position down at the end of the row of boards where the supervisor could sit and listen in on any of the calls the operators were taking. We had to write up at least 25 tickets per hour. This was before direct dialling. You would dial '0' and we would say, "Operator" then you would tell us who you wanted to call and we'd plug in a cord and key up your called number. When they answered, we'd close the key and now we had two cords up, yours and the person you called. When you hung up, a light would come on next to your cord and we'd release them. We would stamp on the ticket when you started to talk, and stamp it off when you hung up. The good old days.


If I remember correctly, people could call for local weather, too, right?


----------



## tortdad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Are you hiding from Yvonne? 'Cause I'm more than sure she's not over 200.


That's not what NickyPoo told me


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> That's not what NickyPoo told me


what?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?


Don't deny it


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I just happened to be in the 'other room' when Alexander picked up his new phone and called out to Watson. I almost answered for him because he was sort of indisposed with Millie, the cleaning lady, but I let him answer it, and the rest, as they say...is history!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Don't deny it


dont deny what?


----------



## Yvonne G

Nick is trying to be good. He's not making fun of old people anymore.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> That's not what NickyPoo told me


what did i tell you?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> That's not what NickyPoo told me


Oh gosh.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh gosh.


WHAT IS GOING ON?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I read they are 'rarer' and little more pricey than other monitors  People seems to be swapping them out or Savannas
> How big were yours?


Certainly more money than a “run of the mill" savanna. When I had mine, baby savannas were about $35 and black threats were around $50-75. Ackies babies then were in the $150-$200 range. I believe they still are that for babies. Not sure though.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Nick is trying to be good. He's not making fun of old people anymore.


LOL.. I don't think he'll last long


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> WHAT IS GOING ON?


You told tortdad Yvonne was over 200?
I think only a few people are that old


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You told tortdad Yvonne was over 200?
> Seriously man, I think only Noah was that old.


who's Noah?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who's Noah?


Oops. Before I edited it. You're fast!
Sorry, not sure if I should school you on that or not


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oops. Before I edited it. You're fast!
> Sorry, not sure if I should school you on that or not


ewww religion stuff


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I found a real picture of Yvonne G from the day…


Wait a minute…what finger is that?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> WHAT IS GOING ON?


You're grounded mister


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> You're grounded mister


fight me dude!


----------



## Yvonne G

No, I think Methuselah (spelling??) is older than dirt.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I found a real picture of Yvonne G from the day…
> View attachment 107821
> 
> Wait a minute…what finger is that?




And please notice my tortoise bracelet and ear rings.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> And please notice my tortoise bracelet and ear rings.


Gives the authenticity! Big word there, huh Nick? It means “real".


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

yvonne! i might be buying cowboys baby sulcata torts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yvonne! i might be buying cowboys baby sulcata torts.


Maybe 1. You know pairs don't do well together.


----------



## Yvonne G

All right!!!


----------



## Tyanna

Elohi said:


> You know what tragic event happened when I was in 1st grade? The Challenger blew up during take off and killed the entire crew of astronauts. That was back in what? 1985?
> We sat in class watching the launch on tv and uhhh....yeah. Tragic.
> Yup, old.




I agree, you're not old!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yeah Nick. I knew you knew already.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> All right!!!


wait i have 1 sulcata now and if i get cowboys baby they will not be able to live together when the baby one is bigger. so i will have to get another sulcata.... so i would have 3.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yeah Nick. I knew you knew already.


hmmmmmm what should i do?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

maybe i should get a hedgehog?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i just want more tortoises lol I'm a hoarder


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> No, I think Methuselah (spelling??) is older than dirt.


HA. And nope, totally correct!


----------



## Elohi

Steven:




















Hatchday "cake"






@bouaboua


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> ...by the way, did I ever mention that I HATE that it's dark already?
> 
> One of the gals I knew when I was in the local turtle club brought me over two cases of romaine hearts and 6 plastic bowls of cut up fruit (like they sell in the produce department of the store). These were items that were past their shelf life, so I have to feed them right away, but the animals really don't care if they're close to starting to be rotten. Then my daughter stopped by on her way home from work with a little box of bananas from the school cafeteria. Naturally, I still have a whole fridge full of stuff I bought for the tortoises. Why can't this happen on days when the cupboard is bare? (Murphy's law??)


The wife justs calls Kroger in the morning on the way to work and they put stuff aside . She brings boxes of free produce home all the time . I put it in the sink and mix it up with grass and hay . Then pack it into spring mix boxes . I give Harry one box daily . Dozer gets a half box then the reds get the other half .


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Steven:
> View attachment 107853
> 
> View attachment 107854
> 
> View attachment 107855
> 
> View attachment 107856
> 
> View attachment 107857
> 
> View attachment 107858
> 
> View attachment 107859
> 
> View attachment 107861
> 
> View attachment 107863
> 
> View attachment 107864
> 
> Hatchday "cake"
> View attachment 107865
> 
> View attachment 107867
> 
> View attachment 107871
> 
> @bouaboua



LALALLALALALALALLALALALALALALALALALALALALA..........................I'm in heaven.......

Thank you Monica. That was what I was looking for.......Thanks.


----------



## mike taylor

Tortoises cost alot of money to feed in winter . So I feed what I can for free then buy the rest. I need to build a green house for tortoise food .


----------



## mike taylor

Whats up on thats side of the pond Steven?


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Whats up on thats side of the pond Steven?


Cold, lonely and miss home and all my torts.........


----------



## tortdad

Good nite all. This oldie but goodie has to go to bed, 0430 is coming soon


----------



## mike taylor

Cold sucks! Lonely sucks! But no tortoises really sucks.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning everyone!
> Abdulla, can you give us details in regard to the “crime" committed? Did the incident involve a woman's face becoming exposed in public? And for us westerners, could you expand on the consequences?


No... You've got it all wrong Ken:
http://m.gulfnews.com/news/uae/crim...-death-inside-abu-dhabi-mall-toilet-1.1421232
The laws I am thinking of is the banning of the niqab. I feel extremely sorry for the family of the American mother


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

now my computer screen is purple


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> now my computer screen is purple


Is it better now?


----------



## Blakem

This is such a great moment for robin Williams,without a doubt! I will always enjoy this movie as it was a childhood favorite.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> No... You've got it all wrong Ken:
> http://m.gulfnews.com/news/uae/crim...-death-inside-abu-dhabi-mall-toilet-1.1421232
> The laws I am thinking of is the banning of the niqab. I feel extremely sorry for the family of the American mother


It's hard to tell if it was a terrorist attack or an attack comitted for personal motives. There is very little information available. It's hard to identify the gender of the killer... I think they should ban the niqab.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  *rubbing eyes*


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  *rubbing eyes*


Morning Noel!


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Noel!


Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


How are you?


----------



## juli11

Morning guys!


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> How are you?


I'm good  how are you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> I'm good  how are you?


I'm good, studying English while listening to music.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hello to all my tortoise loving compadres! How is everyone? Hope y'all had a good thanksgiving. I'm having a pretty rough time right now and thought I'd turn to the forum for some cheering up.


----------



## Abdulla6169

So stressed. ugh.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> I'm good  how are you?


You up already????

Black Friday still going on?? Are you headed to work?


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> Hello to all my tortoise loving compadres! How is everyone? Hope y'all had a good thanksgiving. I'm having a pretty rough time right now and thought I'd turn to the forum for some cheering up.


Hi Luke! ! ! !


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Hi Luke! ! ! !


Hello good sir. How are you? Are you traveling abroad again


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> You up already????
> 
> Black Friday still going on?? Are you headed to work?


I'm at work already. This schedule goes until New Year's


----------



## LoutheRussian

Ugh working early in the mornings sucks. That was my least favorite thing about crabbing, I was always having to be up early. We would just get in from a 20 hour grind offload our crab, is drop off the other deckhand cuz he lived on my way homes then I'd walk in my okay kick off my deck-boots and fall asleep immediately and the be back on the boat ready to go three to four hours later


----------



## tortdad

LoutheRussian said:


> Ugh working early in the mornings sucks. That was my least favorite thing about crabbing, I was always having to be up early. We would just get in from a 20 hour grind offload our crab, is drop off the other deckhand cuz he lived on my way homes then I'd walk in my okay kick off my deck-boots and fall asleep immediately and the be back on the boat ready to go three to four hours later


So what are you doing now, out in Dallas that has you up so early?


----------



## LoutheRussian

tortdad said:


> So what are you doing now, out in Dallas that has you up so early?


Tonight I'm polingkfxnnx cy


----------



## Abdulla6169

@russian/sulcata/tortoise 
Remember when you asked what we do for National Day in the UAE?
http://m.wsj.com/articles/on-u-a-e-national-day-cars-1417657954?mobile=y
This is basically what we do, that and fireworks and celebrations that take place everywhere.


----------



## tortdad

LoutheRussian said:


> Tonight I'm polingkfxnnx cy


What the heck is that?


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> What the heck is that?


I also don't understnad what he's talking about...


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> No... You've got it all wrong Ken:
> http://m.gulfnews.com/news/uae/crim...-death-inside-abu-dhabi-mall-toilet-1.1421232
> The laws I am thinking of is the banning of the niqab. I feel extremely sorry for the family of the American mother


They finally caught the suspect, in less than 24 hours, they also discovered the suspect's plans of planting a bomb infront of an American's home. The suspect, a female, was dubbed "the ghost of Al-Reem Island"


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> They finally caught the suspect, in less than 24 hours, they also discovered the suspect's plans of planting a bomb infront of an American's home. The suspect, a female, was dubbed "the ghost of Al-Reem Island"


The suspect was found to be an Emarati. The suspect had covered her car's number with the flag of the UAE.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> The suspect was found to be an Emarati. The suspect had covered her car's number with the flag of the UAE.


The victim was targeted because of her skin color.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> The victim was targeted because of her skin color.


Another source says nationality. The crime was comitted to stir anxiety.


----------



## LoutheRussian

LoutheRussian said:


> Tonight I'm polingkfxnnx cy


Apparently I was drunk what I meant for it to say was: Tonight I'm watching Netflix documentaries. Also I haven't been sleeping well side I got here. I've always struggled with depression and it'si been bad lately


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> I also don't understnad what he's talking about...


Don't worry, we can use big words too. Today I'm going to flkindhavxxyeiabdbt


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Another source says nationality. The crime was comitted to stir anxiety.


The government will deal harshly with anyone who meddles national security.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> The government will deal harshly with anyone who meddles national security.


News flash over.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Don't worry, we can use big words too. Today I'm going to flkindhavxxyeiabdbt


Skdndbsnskeksndndndj! I'm good at this game too


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> No... You've got it all wrong Ken:
> http://m.gulfnews.com/news/uae/crim...-death-inside-abu-dhabi-mall-toilet-1.1421232
> The laws I am thinking of is the banning of the niqab. I feel extremely sorry for the family of the American mother


I think banning the niqab would create a lot of resentment with the older and/or traditional people. You'd have to ban the Burqa (spelling??) too, no???


----------



## tortdad

LoutheRussian said:


> Apparently I was drunk what I meant for it to say was: Tonight I'm watching Netflix documentaries. Also I haven't been sleeping well side I got here. I've always struggled with depression and it'si been bad lately



Sorry to hear about your depression. Have you found work yet? More importantly, have you made it over to Kelly's to check his awesome tort palace out yet?


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I think banning the niqab would create a lot of resentment with the older and/or traditional people.


Few people here wear it, and it isn't part of our culture or part of our beliefs. Also, women pilgramiging to Mecca are forbidden from wearing a niqab and gloves.


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Few people here wear it, and it isn't part of our culture or part of our beliefs. Also, women pilgramiging to Mecca are forbidden from wearing a niqab and gloves.


Why did Mecca ban the niqab and what do gloves have to do with it?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Heres the video of the arrest: 
http://m.thenational.ae/uae/courts/...al-arrest-video-of-reem-island-murder-suspect


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Why did Mecca ban the niqab and what do gloves have to do with it?


No, while doing Haj (going on a pilgrimage) women aren't allowed to wear the niqab or wear gloves. They can still wear it in Mecca, but women aren't allowed to do it while pilgramaging


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Heres the video of the arrest:
> http://m.thenational.ae/uae/courts/...al-arrest-video-of-reem-island-murder-suspect



Looks like they got her. I could have done without the cheesy horror movie music. 

I'm surprised they are releasing that video with their evidence prior to trial. 

I have a question for you about what your culture considers "personal space". I have a friend from UAE and when he walks up to talk to me he gets right up in my face, in what I consider my personal bubble. I would take a step back and he would move forward. I thought maybe it was just him but I see in this video that every time the suspect walked up to someone she was up close as well.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> Don't worry, we can use big words too. Today I'm going to flkindhavxxyeiabdbt


How inappropriate!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Skdndbsnskeksndndndj! I'm good at this game too


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Looks like they got her. I could have done without the cheesy horror movie music.
> 
> I'm surprised they are releasing that video with their evidence prior to trial.
> 
> I have a question for you about what your culture considers "personal space". I have a friend from UAE and when he walks up to talk to me he gets right up in my face, in what I consider my personal bubble. I would take a step back and he would move forward. I thought maybe it was just him but I see in this video that every time the suspect walked up to someone she was up close as well.


Depends on the person... I think his smaller personal space may mean that he considers you a good friend. At least that's how I interpret it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hellooooo. Big wave from cold Ohio! 
How is everyones day going?


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Depends on the person... I think his smaller personal space may mean that he considers you a good friend. At least that's how I interpret it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I thought this was cool-
http://www.livescience.com/49001-antarctic-ice-sparked-pliocene-ice-age.html


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> No, while doing Haj (going on a pilgrimage) women aren't allowed to wear the niqab or wear gloves. They can still wear it in Mecca, but women aren't allowed to do it while pilgramaging



Another question. Haj, why are people banned from wearing gloves? Also, what symbolization does shaving their head make?


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Another question. Haj, why are people banned from wearing gloves? Also, what symbolization does shaving their head make?


The gloves part I'm not quite sure. I'd love to do more research to answer your questions, I'll try to ask a few people later.


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> The gloves part I'm not quite sure. I'd love to do more research to answer your questions, I'll try to ask a few people later.


What!!! I thought you were our resident Internet blood hound.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> What!!! I thought you were our resident Internet blood hound.


I don't trust anything on the Internet about Islam, since most of it is wrong.... This is the only site I feel comfortable using:
http://m.awqaf.ae


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> It's hard to tell if it was a terrorist attack or an attack comitted for personal motives. There is very little information available. It's hard to identify the gender of the killer... I think they should ban the niqab.



I thought the banning only refers to the facial coverings, not the whole body robe. In my opinion, the faces could still be covered, only the flowing robes ought to be banned.


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> Another source says nationality. The crime was comitted to stir anxiety.



I'm so glad they caught the perp. You really couldn't tell if it were male or female because of the burka. I wonder what led them to this particular suspect. I guess we'll never know.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> I thought the banning only refers to the facial coverings, not the whole body robe. In my opinion, the faces could still be covered, only the flowing robes ought to be banned.


Yvonne, the niqab is the face covering. The face covering should be banned. The whole body robe is called the abaya, and it should not be banned. It would be disastrous if anyone tried doing that. There isn't even use of the face covering (the niqab) if a women wasn't wearing a abaya.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so glad they caught the perp. You really couldn't tell if it were male or female because of the burka. I wonder what led them to this particular suspect. I guess we'll never know.


I think it's the witnesses, the video spread very very quickly. And more than 30 thousand tweets were written and hashtagged "ghost of Al Reem Island".


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> Heres the video of the arrest:
> http://m.thenational.ae/uae/courts/...al-arrest-video-of-reem-island-murder-suspect



That video was amazing. We would never get to see that much detail here in the States.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> I thought the banning only refers to the facial coverings, not the whole body robe. In my opinion, the faces could still be covered, only the flowing robes ought to be banned.


It does, the niqab is a face mask only. The full body robe is a burqa


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> It does, the niqab is a face mask only. The full body robe is a burqa


I am going to explain everything to you now:
Abaya: the robe that is worn, covers the shoulders to the feet.
Niqab: the face covering that sometimes has holes for the eyes.
Shailah: the head scarf.
Burqa: the entire covering of the body
The Niqab should be banned. The abaya:
1- worn by many 
2- correctly cover the body (you can cover the body by other ways, but it still remains correct)
3- would create protests globally if banned
4- the problem here is the niqab, not the abaya. 
5- is worn by almost all Emarati women


----------



## Abdulla6169

Sorry if you feel that my reply to you was harsh Yvonne... I apologize if I over-reacted.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> That video was amazing. We would never get to see that much detail here in the States.


Our police is just amazing. Our government is just amazing. I would love to thank Sheikh Saif bin Zayed (minster of interior) and the Abu Dhabi police department.
The Abu Dhabi police is just great:
http://www.emirates247.com/news/emirates/abu-dhabi-police-in-us-criminal-bust-2014-11-24-1.571088


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> Sorry if you feel that my reply to you was harsh Yvonne... I apologize if I over-reacted.



Huh? I guess I'm a bit naive today. Should I have been offended?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Huh? I guess I'm a bit naive today. Should I have been offended?


I thought my post seemed too rash since you didn't know a lot about this topic.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I am really tired today... I woke up too early. It's 8:28 pm and I am fighting the urge to sleep.


----------



## Yvonne G

So sleep already!


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> I thought my post seemed too rash since you didn't know a lot about this topic.



Well, when you first talked to Ken about what happened, I Googled it and learned what all the different clothings were called, but found it easier to refer to them as face covering and body covering that to try to remember the correct spelling. I still think that if that person hadn't been wearing the full body covering, a knife that large would have been hard to conceal.


----------



## Elohi

I've been really emotional about the injustices in our country lately. It's getting really bad. There is no legal way to indict police officers for killing people because of the way the laws are. It's really scary. This article explains what I'm talking about. 
http://www.thenation.com/article/190937/why-its-impossible-indict-cop
The media isn't showing much of the major protests. They are focusing on the rioting. I can't stand the news because it's so politically swayed and skewed. The entire country is in protest, and where is the coverage? It's on social media. It's on fb. It's on twitter. It's in the streets and everyone has a video camera rolling. I've been choked up almost constantly since hearing that Eric garners killer (police officer) was not indicted. The little 12 yr old boy that was killed a couple of weeks ago....little coverage. The mentally ill and chromosomally impaired people, usually boys and men, that are killed because they panic or don't understand instructions or are frozen with fear, assaulted or killed. It's getting really unnerving. 
And a lot of people turn a blind eye. Become passive or victim blame because it's easier to do that standing up and saying it's wrong and demanding change. A lot of people don't know how to demand change. They do t want to be viewed negatively by others so they stay silent and they do nothing. I think that's how we ended up where we are right now. 
Anyways I've been really torn up about it and I don't know how to help other than to speak up. If you are curious or haven't heard some of this, google these hashtags or check them out on twitter. I do t use twitter but I'm considering starting an acct to become another voice for change. 
#ericgarner 
#icantbreathe
#tamirrice 
#justiceforethan 
#nojusticenopeace #handsupdontshoot 
#shutitdown


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it's way past time for me to be outside tending to all the animals. Can't put it off any longer....


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I've been really emotional about the injustices in our country lately. It's getting really bad. There is no legal way to indict police officers for killing people because of the way the laws are. It's really scary. This article explains what I'm talking about.
> http://www.thenation.com/article/190937/why-its-impossible-indict-cop
> The media isn't showing much of the major protests. They are focusing on the rioting. I can't stand the news because it's so politically swayed and skewed. The entire country is in protest, and where is the coverage? It's on social media. It's on fb. It's on twitter. It's in the streets and everyone has a video camera rolling. I've been choked up almost constantly since hearing that Eric garners killer (police officer) was not indicted. The little 12 yr old boy that was killed a couple of weeks ago....little coverage. The mentally ill and chromosomally impaired people, usually boys and men, that are killed because they panic or don't understand instructions or are frozen with fear, assaulted or killed. It's getting really unnerving.
> And a lot of people turn a blind eye. Become passive or victim blame because it's easier to do that standing up and saying it's wrong and demanding change. A lot of people don't know how to demand change. They do t want to be viewed negatively by others so they stay silent and they do nothing. I think that's how we ended up where we are right now.
> Anyways I've been really torn up about it and I don't know how to help other than to speak up. If you are curious or haven't heard some of this, google these hashtags or check them out on twitter. I do t use twitter but I'm considering starting an acct to become another voice for change.
> #ericgarner
> #icantbreathe
> #tamirrice
> #justiceforethan
> #nojusticenopeace #handsupdontshoot
> #shutitdown


Worst part is terrorist are abusing these decisions to promote their disgusting ideologies. They say the U.S. Is racist and they go on saying how they are good people. In reality, they abuse, torture, kill, and enslave people of other religions and races. How do I know all this? I have a Twitter made just to fight terrorism on the Internet. I hope all terrorists die.


----------



## Jacqui

I want to commend our fine law officers around the country for the outstanding job so many of them do especially faced with the constant threat of being attacked and killed while just doing their job. I am ashamed and appalled by the behavior of so many folks right now and their thinking that their skin color makes them above the law. Sure mistakes are made, but by BOTH THE LAWOFFICERS and THE FOLKS ON THE STREET. A mistake is different then the mentality of not liking what happened so taking the law into your own hand or harming and looting innocent people.


----------



## Yvonne G

All of this so-called police brutality could be avoided if the 'perp' or suspected 'perp' would listen to the cop, "Stop!" "Raise your arms!" It's when these commands are not obeyed that they have trouble. I really doubt any cop, even the bad ones, really WANT to shoot somebody. But in this day and age, they fear for their lives too.


----------



## Yvonne G

....and what's up with the crowd mentality today? Oh, I think I've been dis'd. I'd better go and pillage my friendly, neighborhood mom and pop store.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hellooooo. Big wave from cold Ohio!
> How is everyones day going?



Hi!  The weather outside is mild for this time of year. It's suppose to get up into the forties today, but who knows. The sun is hiding behind clouds.  My days is going good, even though I am not in a very good mood.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, cheer up! We'll help you over the hurdle.

It's a beautiful day here. I've been raking leaves wearing only a T-shirt (well, underwear and trousers too). This is really unseasonable weather for this part of the world. We still haven't had a frost night and that usually happens by Halloween.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui:

I love some of the pictures you've been posting lately in answer to questions on the Forum. Keep it up. I really enjoy seeing what you have and what your habitats look like.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Apparently I was drunk what I meant for it to say was: Tonight I'm watching Netflix documentaries. Also I haven't been sleeping well side I got here. I've always struggled with depression and it'si been bad lately



I would bet the sleeping issues are also big reasons for your increased depression. *hugs* I hope they both get worked out soon. How is the job going?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Jacqui:
> 
> I love some of the pictures you've been posting lately in answer to questions on the Forum. Keep it up. I really enjoy seeing what you have and what your habitats look like.



I don't take many pictures of my habitats (or anything else for that matter) lol Then when I do, it's normally a small section, never the whole.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, the section you showed of the sulcata area was impressive to me.


----------



## Jacqui

Well thank you.


----------



## Yvonne G

I worked outside in our beautiful weather for about an hour, and now I'm back indoors with no energy. I take Vitamin B12, but it doesn't seem to help. What can I do to get energy? I tried the 5 minute energy drink and it tastes awful.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui:

How about some pictures of your splitties?


----------



## mike taylor

Orange juice or coffee


----------



## Yvonne G

Ugh! No thanks. Neither.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff uses one of those energy boasters in the small bottles. He says the trick is you need to take them BEFORE you really need them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, that's the 5 minute energy drink. They taste bad. I only drank a half bottle and it did nothing. I guess I'm just lazy.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Hi!  The weather outside is mild for this time of year. It's suppose to get up into the forties today, but who knows. The sun is hiding behind clouds.  My days is going good, even though I am not in a very good mood.


 
#Chocolate!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Now come on folks. Give us some ideas that aren't fattening. Something to cheer Jacqui up and something that gives me energy.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it's way past time for me to be outside tending to all the animals. Can't put it off any longer....


If you don't do your chores, you won't get pudding


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Now come on folks. Give us some ideas that aren't fattening. Something to cheer Jacqui up and something that gives me energy.


#JELLO?


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, what's everyone planning for lunch? I think I'll make hamburger gravy over rice.


----------



## Yvonne G

I used to really like red Jello with bananas in it. So, not having had it in years and years, I made some a couple weeks ago. I'll never understand what I ever saw in it. It's just not sweet enough for my taste. I had to smother it in whipped cream in order to finish it off.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> I worked outside in our beautiful weather for about an hour, and now I'm back indoors with no energy. I take Vitamin B12, but it doesn't seem to help. What can I do to get energy? I tried the 5 minute energy drink and it tastes awful.


Nuts. (I'm very sorry if you're allergic! ) Or other protein, should really give a boost!


----------



## Yvonne G

Anyone have a good cake recipe? I like course cake, not that fine stuff you get out of a box.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Well, what's everyone planning for lunch? I think I'll make hamburger gravy over rice.


I'm really want pancakes, so good thing there are some in the fridge


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm just gonna' have to shoot down all of your suggestions, Delaney. I can't eat nuts due to that old age thing and diverticular disease.


----------



## Yvonne G

I love waffles, however I don't have a waffle iron.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> I used to really like red Jello with bananas in it. So, not having had it in years and years, I made some a couple weeks ago. I'll never understand what I ever saw in it. It's just not sweet enough for my taste. I had to smother it in whipped cream in order to finish it off.


Mmm, the blue flavor is the best


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> I'm just gonna' have to shoot down all of your suggestions, Delaney. I can't eat nuts due to that old age thing and diverticular disease.


 Hmmm... that's what I do to get energy. Maybe a... POWER NAP!


----------



## Yvonne G

Really? Never heard of it. Is it blue berry?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hmmm... that's what I do to get energy. Maybe a... POWER NAP!




NOW you're talkin'!


----------



## Jacqui

I had a slice of bread toasted with peanut butter and banana slices


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> NOW you're talkin'!



Yvonne is never one to turn down an excuse for a nap.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Anyone have a good cake recipe? I like course cake, not that fine stuff you get out of a box.


Recipe here from my mom's side of the family for German Chocolate cake... def not out of a box, you have to use this Swan flower and strain the lumps out  It takes way to long to make it regularly, so I'll need to go digging


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Really? Never heard of it. Is it blue berry?


I think blue raspberry. It's delicious. Second up is lime


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I had a slice of bread toasted with peanut butter and banana slices



That sounds like an evening snack, and maybe a sprinkling of sugar over it. But for lunch I want something of substance like MEAT!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I had a slice of bread toasted with peanut butter and banana slices


Mm! I'm not for bananas, but that sounds good!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> That sounds like an evening snack, and maybe a sprinkling of sugar over it. But for lunch I want something of substance like MEAT!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I think blue raspberry. It's delicious. Second up is lime



I am not a fan of jello, but when I have it I want the lime flavor. The blue one is nice for making parfaits for July 4th.


----------



## Jacqui

Used up all your turkey already?


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Jacqui

I like just barely ripe bananas for eating, but I had some ripe ones that I needed to use. Plus I was getting tired of plain peanut butter.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


>



????


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I like just barely ripe bananas for eating, but I had some ripe ones that I needed to use. Plus I was getting tired of plain peanut butter.


How about the classic PB&J?


----------



## Elohi

My point was missed entirely. People are being killed with illegal means and getting away with it because they wear a badge. That is NOT ok. Have you seen the police kill Eric Garner? The video is beyond clear. He was being threatening. He broke up a fight and when police arrived they recognized him as the guy who was arrested 2 months prior for selling loosies. He was put in a choked and held and forcefully held to the ground and they KILLED the man. He was not told to stop. He wasn't told to stop because he wasn't doing anything. The chokehold used is ILLEGAL. It's on video and the officer still walks. Giving police all over the country a bad name. That's not ok. Bad cops and cops that break protocol need to be held accountable so people respect the pice for the good that they do, do.


----------



## Elohi

And the police that killed Tamir Rice? He was 12. TWELVE. The police didn't do their job AT ALL in that instance and no one is being held accountable.


----------



## Jacqui

I did buy a jar of grape jelly to have a few PB & Js.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> And the police that killed Tamir Rice? He was 12. TWELVE. The police didn't do their job AT ALL in that instance and no one is being held accountable.



Not going to get into this with you. We are seeing things from two different sides. I see (most often) the folks have done something to deserve the police taking action. If they were not breaking laws, not causing problems and following officers requests, most often these things would not happen. The officers may go over board, but they did not mean to kill or harm. The rioters have meant to harm and destroy. Intent to me means a lot. Where is all this outrage when an innocent baby gets gunned down by a black person? Why only outrage when it's a cop or a white person???


----------



## Elohi

The mentally ill and the homeless, often mentally ill, are a high risk for police brutality. They don't often comply immediately, but when they do and they are begging for their lives, it falls on dead angry ears and their lives are taken. The officers that killed beat Kelly Thomas to death,told him they were going to do so ahead of time. You can clearly hear it in the video. Then the officer gives a strong of orders that confuse and **** the Kelly off. He's gone. 
And Ethan Saylor had downs. Dead. 
No one to face the music for this nonsense. It just eats me alive. 
And this is only going to get worse if something isn't done. With autism soaring at the rates it is, the "mentally ill" community is going to present a huge problem when they come of age to present a threat and "won't or can't comply". 
With a child who has autism and high anxiety, I worry about his future.


----------



## Jacqui

Like I said, I will not make any more comments on this subject because it really ticks me off and sickens me.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> And the police that killed Tamir Rice? He was 12. TWELVE. The police didn't do their job AT ALL in that instance and no one is being held accountable.



12 does not mean innocent. Twelve year olds murder, rape, rob, ect just like adults.

Uggh you just make me want to scream sometimes.

I fear for my children and all other children and adults IF cops start not doing their jobs or becoming cops because of all this double standard crap.

Okay, I am leaving the forum for a bit. I need to go far far away from you for awhile.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Totally off subject here. It's steady drizzle and 41° here today. I had things to do outside and, of course, Ava just had to go with me. When we came in, I realized how lucky she is to have a cat that loves her…



Rodeo there is 12 yrs old. He finds it very important to keep Ava properly groomed.


----------



## Jacqui

P.S. Sorry to the other members who like to read chat thread for fun and relaxation. I apologize for letting myself get drawn into this debate. Who knows maybe a Mod will come by and remove it all. Mean while have fun.


----------



## Elohi

It's alright. I'll go. Stay Jacqui. I didn't mean to offend you with my upset over the state of things. I see a problem and the direction it's taking and I feel called to speak up and do what little I can. 
I apologize and I'll catch y'all later.


----------



## tortadise

I'm not satisfied with the microwave in my office. It seems to heat things up ok. But it's like there's a sugar fairy in that nuke box. Yesterday the enchiladas tasted sweet. Today the meat loaf tasted sweet. C'mon man. I don't like sweets anyways. I just want my leftovers to not taste sweet.


----------



## puffy137

Just a thought, guns in Britain are not allowed for anyone, & only the police in certain circumstances. The police have to use their powers of tolerance & persuasion to keep potential perps calm until the situation is resolved. Just thought I would run this by you,


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Oh goody! We finished putting together the tree-



-it's a 12footer (yes fake!) and fortunately, pre-lit!  So far to go- everything. Except the bones of the tree, because it still needs stuff on it ... I'll take a pic when it's done too 

-If anyone doesn't celebrate Christmas, what are you doing for the holiday season? Any decor to share?  We want to see!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We grow lots of Christmas trees up here. Couple weeks ago, I was driving and on both sides of the highway were tree loading staging areas. My windows were down and the entire truck spelled like Christmas! It was fun in a weird sorta way.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

who needs school when you have swag


----------



## dmmj

Has anyone seen the "stand with hilary video"? Wow, no political comment, simply wow.


----------



## Yvonne G

This is a pretty darned cute video. Looks so real its hard to know how they did it:


----------



## LoutheRussian

Check out this picture someone posted on my Facebook today. I've never seen a bisected picture like this of a turtle.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I did buy a jar of grape jelly to have a few PB & Js.



You should try a PB & Oreo sandwich. Or an Oreo fluffernutter. I'm no Elvis, but I like to think I've pushed the boundaries of Peanut Butter sandwiches.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've had PB&J's for breakfast as far back as I can remember. Raising 6 kids alone, my mom had to work. Her baby, (me) could make his own breakfast and if I had a glass of milk with it I covered each food group. Still have them to this day. Now though, it's with milk in my coffee.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey cowboy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey buddy. How's the 'puter monitor treating you today?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

still fuzzy


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

crocodile monitors just look amazing!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> crocodile monitors just look amazing!
> View attachment 108133
> View attachment 108134


They are not social. Very intelligent, but social in seeing you as a food item.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> They are not social. Very intelligent, but social in seeing you as a food item.


that just make them sound more awesome!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

look at this cowboy http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/extremely-small-16-month-old-sulcata.107132/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow Nick. Like I didn't have enough pain already. Poor little guy. Textbook example of “how to barely keep your tortoise alive". Or “Why some people should not procreate"!


----------



## leigti

Elohi said:


> And the police that killed Tamir Rice? He was 12. TWELVE. The police didn't do their job AT ALL in that instance and no one is being held accountable.


I do you think that the cops did not handle that situation correctly at all. However, why was the kid playing with a realistic looking gun, pointing it directly at people, in a public park? Why did his parents not teach him that you do not under any circumstances point a gun at somebody? The cops came in to hard and heavy and the kid I guess was not mature enough to just put his hands up and not move. but the parents are at fault for not teaching this kid proper handling of a gun, and not supervising him. unfortunately the kid pays the price for the bad decisions of the adults that surrounded him.


----------



## leigti

puff 137 said:


> Just a thought, guns in Britain are not allowed for anyone, & only the police in certain circumstances. The police have to use their powers of tolerance & persuasion to keep potential perps calm until the situation is resolved. Just thought I would run this by you,


Unfortunately we are way past that now in this country. I wish it was more that way but the bad guys will not give up their guns so the good guys can't either. The value of life seems to be going down by the minute.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We grow lots of Christmas trees up here. Couple weeks ago, I was driving and on both sides of the highway were tree loading staging areas. My windows were down and the entire truck spelled like Christmas! It was fun in a weird sorta way.


I absolutely love the smell of pine trees.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs school when you have swag


I think you should change this to your username.instead of RST


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I absolutely love the smell of pine trees.


i can't wait till christmas


----------



## mike taylor

I think people should stop using ethnicity as excuses. There's crime everywhere . Do the crime you do the time . Cops are here to uphold the law . If you do what they say you will not have a problem . I think people forget that cops die also . But you don't see it as much . Cops put their lifes on the line so we can do what we take for granted daily .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I think people should stop using ethnicity as excuses. There's crime everywhere . Do the crime you do the time . Cops are here to uphold the law . If you do what they say you will not have a problem . I think people forget that cops die also . But you don't see it as much . Cops put their lifes on the line so we can do what we take for granted daily .


gross your sounding like a republican


----------



## mike taylor

I believe people should help everone they can . If people stop putting up with crime in their neighborhoods and stand up for what is right we would not have the problems we are having . A woman can be screaming rape no one even takes a second look. I live at the end of the street that is mostly family . We look out for each other there's hardly any crime on my street . Because they all know not to mess around here you will get shot . If you see crime step in and get a cop on his way . Then the people doing the crimes may think twice . Cops can't do it all . Im sure the cop that choked that guy didn't mean to kill him . The cop doesn't know if you have a gun or knife and ready to kill him. So you got to look at it from the cops eyes also.


----------



## mike taylor

And yes I am a republican . You should work for what you have . NOT LET government hand it to you .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

also after the dude was coked he cried out for help that he couldn't breath but no one did anything about it. if someone actually helped him, that man would still be alive today.


----------



## jaizei

Language. Don't circumvent the word filter by replacing a letter with a symbol.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Language. Don't circumvent the word filter by replacing a letter with a symbol.


sorry don't ban me


----------



## leigti

I think each incident should be looked at on a case-by-case basis. sometimes the cops do not do things right, sometimes they do. assuming a person is innocent just because of the color of their skin is as bad or worse as assuming they are guilty just because of the color of their skin. Personal accountability seems to be lost in many of these controversial cases. We had an incident in our town where a person broke into a store which also happened to be the residents of the store owner, the intruder said he would kill the store owner and the owner shot and killed him. he was instantly called a racist and a murderer. But what about the person who broke into the store? He was just not an innocent bystander doing nothing. and if it would have been a white man nobody would've said a word and they would've said he got what he deserved. I do not think that playing the race card actually helps racial relations at all. I think it makes it worse.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Language. Don't circumvent the word filter by replacing a letter with a symbol.


y did you delete the entire post instead of just editing the word


----------



## jaizei

If I just edited the word, what incentive would there be for you to stop doing it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

its the way the cops are trained they aggravate the situation instead of diffusing. the guy was choked to death because he was selling loose cigarettes thats messed up. (no bad word)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> If I just edited the word, what incentive would there be for you to stop doing it.


im sorry


----------



## leigti

I have quite the potty mouth when I get upset and sometimes it is really hard for me to remember to watch it on here.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I have quite the potty mouth when I get upset and sometimes it is really hard for me to remember to watch it on here.


okay


----------



## puffy137

mike taylor said:


> And yes I am a republican . You should work for what you have . NOT LET government hand it to you .


Wow I knew it, lol Fox wins again , heheheheh!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puff 137 said:


> Wow I knew it, lol Fox wins again , heheheheh!


Fox news is my favorite comedy show!


----------



## puffy137

You have only yourselves to blame for the state of affairs. Just think if you hadn't fought the battle for independence you would be as gun - free as Canada!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Fox news is my favorite comedy show!


Every once in a while some buddy on Fox news actually makes a good point, but usually I just want to throw something at the television. I will say it is interesting to watch a report on the same issue on two different channels, you can barely tell it's the same issue at times.


----------



## tortdad

So the wife and I are celebrating our anniversary this weekend (it was nov 13) by ditching the kids and spending the weekend in New Orleans  we leave at 4:00am and return Sunday night. I had my mom over for dinner tonight so I could walk her through feeding the torts and boxies. I labeled everything and pre measured out foods so it's super simple for her. My wife said that's it, that's all you got. I said yeah, what am I forgetting. She said THE KIDS!! Why don't you make a list like that for how she needs to take care o the kids. I told her that's her job, lol.


----------



## puffy137

I agree. Mike Brown was a thief & a bully as shown on the video of what he did in the store. Tamir had no business with a fake gun, etc. I guess being stupid in the US can be a crime.


----------



## Abdulla6169

@Elohi
I know what issues your posting about. Its a lot worse in Palestine:
1- Jewish extremists ruin olive harvests:
http://m.gulfnews.com/news/region/p...nian-olive-harvest-no-longer-joyful-1.1418756
2- Are any of the people in post one brought to justice? No!:
http://www.yesh-din.org/postview.asp?postid=284
3- Innocent civilians are killed, even if the IDF is not a danger:
http://m.hrw.org/news/2014/08/04/gaza-israeli-soldiers-shoot-and-kill-fleeing-civilians
4- Palestinian is ran over with a bus, the colonist aren't brought to justice:
http://m.gulfnews.com/news/region/p...nists-run-over-and-kill-palestinian-1.1418296
5- Israel bombed a power plant, if they meant to do this, it is a war crime. Now Gazans face problems with electricity:
http://m.thenational.ae/world/middle-east/israel-unleashes-fiercest-assault-yet-on-gaza
6- IDF protects Israeli settlers that throw stones at Palestinians:
http://www.yesh-din.org/hottopview.asp?postid=29
I hope someone doesn't call me an "anti-semtite". These are concerns about the human rights violations and violantions of the laws of war in Palestine.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm just trying to point out here that some people are innocently killed. Its an issue in many places. The I Can't Beeathe video is just heart-breaking.


----------



## puffy137

The weather is nice & cool here today, but sunny I'm hoping Queen Anne will show so that i can take her photo. Have some washing to do too. And I need to clear a room that I've been using for storage to make a lovely new bedroom. Now I'm stumped thinking of colours to use. Lots of great wallpapers here


----------



## puffy137

Quick peeps lets change the subject. Lighten up, life is good!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puff 137 said:


> Quick peeps lets change the subject. Lighten up, life is good!


http://www.pet-classifieds.com/pet13650146.htm


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://www.pet-classifieds.com/pet13629754.htm this one is truly abuse


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> http://www.pet-classifieds.com/pet13629754.htm this one is truly abuse


Oh my , how sad ,poor little thing, someone with cash to spare should rescue him. probably been fed dog food for years.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puff 137 said:


> Oh my , how sad ,poor little thing, someone with cash to spare should rescue him.


i still don't get how people can do this to an animal and not be charged with animal abuse.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://www.pet-classifieds.com/pet13610854.htm just eat lettuce......


----------



## mike taylor

Ooooo now you want the police to help you.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://www.pet-classifieds.com/pet13583348.htm NOT A SULCATA


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://www.pet-classifieds.com/pet13570857.htm should not be kept together


----------



## mike taylor

Sorry guys but i'm on the cops side . I'm in a bad mood . Some lady ran a light and smashed in my truck . Now I have to deal with this crap. Why people can't drive is beyond me . If your light is red stop . Its funny to because her car was white and my truck is black but its ok because I'm half Native. American and she was Spanish


----------



## puffy137

mike taylor said:


> Sorry guys but i'm on the cops side . I'm in a bad mood . Some lady ran a light and smashed in my truck . Now I have to deal with this crap. Why people can't drive is beyond me . If your light is red stop . Its funny to because her car was white and my truck is black but its ok because I'm half Native. American and she was Spanish


WOW half native american!!! pleased to meet you, if it wasn't for 'native americans' as portrayed by Hollywood I wouldn't be where I am today.lol


----------



## mike taylor

Well I guess more like a 1/4 . My mom and dad are 1/2 . My grandpop's on both sides are full . You know thay drank fire water and shot arrows at my grandmother's people . Just kidding


----------



## Abdulla6169

Still debating...
http://english.alarabiya.net/en/med...g-of-U-S-woman-stirs-niqab-debate-in-UAE.html
@puff137 what do you think about this?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


its 11 at night for me lol


----------



## tortdad

3:42.... Time to hit the road!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning Noel!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its 11 at night for me lol


Both of us have the same time, but the PM and the AM are diffrent. For example: 1:44 PM here, so it's 1:44 AM where you are.


----------



## Abdulla6169

This is what Fox News said about the Eric Garner case:
"There have been these protests in Times Square, right outside of our building here, for the last week or so since the non-inditement came down in the Ferguson situation.

So, I mean, I certainly hope nothing is going to happen in New York City today… we’ve got the tree lighting ceremony. "
*Fox News clearly has its priorities in order regarding the Eric Garner case*


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Both of us have the same time, but the PM and the AM are diffrent. For example: 1:44 PM here, so it's 1:44 AM where you are.


yea its 2 am right now


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yea its 2 am right now


2:224 pm here


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i don't want to start my homework!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't want to start my homework!


I have finals


----------



## jaizei

Fundraising, links to such are not allowed.


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> Fundraising, links to such are not allowed.


Oh... Sorry.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Too much discrimination in the world... http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...rimination-of-any-minority-group-9893211.html
*sigh*


----------



## Abdulla6169

Did you know that during the ottoman empire, there was a niqab and burqa ban?
You learn more everyday...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Since no one is replying...


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Since no one is replying...


I'll start talking to myself.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hello!


----------



## Abdulla6169

@YellowTurtle01
How are you?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Sorry! I was stalking last nights posts 
It got serious in here! How are you? Finals today?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Darn. I need to check my alerts, it didn't ping me when I got tagged


----------



## mike taylor

Morning all!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Our indoor/outdoor cat kitty is being sad today... it's too cold for her liking, and she hates the litterbox


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Morning all!


Hello!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Okay, popping out for a bit ...
Don't feel lonely!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Sorry! I was stalking last nights posts
> It got serious in here! How are you? Finals today?


I'm good. Finals are after tomorrow...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

All the Fox Broadcasting bashing aside, Fox will be airing the PAC-12 championship game tonight featuring the PAC-12 North champions (Oregon Ducks) vs. the PAC-12 South champions (Arizona Wildcats). 
Some background on this game; the wildcats are the only team to defeat the Ducks this year. Currently, the Ducks are ranked as the #2 team in the nation, wildcats are ranked #7. If the wildcats defeat the Ducks, the wildcats will likely go on to the college playoffs. Obviously the Ducks winning guarantees the Ducks spot in the playoffs. This is a huge game for both teams. The Ducks are favored to win the game by 14 points in the Las Vegas betting. The game will be live from Levi field, home of the 49ers. Coverage begins at 6:00 pm, pst. Stay tuned for updates of the game. For a good time, watch the game yourself! 
GO DUCKS ! WIN THE DAY !

(I should have found something to cut and paste!)


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> http://www.pet-classifieds.com/pet13583348.htm NOT A SULCATA



This one might be a hingeback. @tortadise should take a look at this picture.


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow...this thread got way serious overnight. How about we lighten it up a bit. We've already lost Elohi and Jacqui to time outs. Nick is using bad language. Abdullah is up in arms about political stuff and gun control was even a subject. Let's get back to our nice chat and forget about all that bad stuff that gives us all agida. 

Today is going-into-town-to-run-errands day for me. The sun is not shining. It may rain. There are only about 20 more shopping days until Christmas. Ebola is not in the news anymore. I was missing a cat for two days, then found him locked up in the garden shed last night. 

Pick a topic, any topic, but lighten up folks!!


----------



## motero

I am at work but there is nothing to do. So i am being paid to read tfo.


----------



## Yvonne G

i like the way you think!


----------



## motero

Never mind my client just showed up.


----------



## Yvonne G

I mean, REALLY! The nerve.


----------



## Yvonne G

Gotta go...things to do, places to see, tortoises to feed!


----------



## Jacqui

I think we need to make a rule that if you must, then one day a week each person can make a short comment about what's on his or her mind in the world this week. A small comment/post. Like a free Friday, but still within forum rules (which we have been rather blatantly at times skirting on this thread).


----------



## tortadise

Yvonne G said:


> This one might be a hingeback. @tortadise should take a look at this picture.


It sure is. That's a scam too. He's from Cameroon. I ha a nice little chat with him one day. It was funny.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> This one might be a hingeback. @tortadise should take a look at this picture.



It is and I would love to have him! I


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> It sure is. That's a scam too. He's from Cameroon. I ha a nice little chat with him one day. It was funny.



But wouldn't it be sweet if he was real?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Our indoor/outdoor cat kitty is being sad today... it's too cold for her liking, and she hates the litterbox



Poor kid. Maybe it will warm up a bit for her.


----------



## Jacqui

puff 137 said:


> Just a thought, guns in Britain are not allowed for anyone, & only the police in certain circumstances. The police have to use their powers of tolerance & persuasion to keep potential perps calm until the situation is resolved. Just thought I would run this by you,



That would really ruin hunting season...


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh goody! We finished putting together the tree-
> View attachment 108078
> View attachment 108079
> 
> -it's a 12footer (yes fake!) and fortunately, pre-lit!  So far to go- everything. Except the bones of the tree, because it still needs stuff on it ... I'll take a pic when it's done too
> 
> -If anyone doesn't celebrate Christmas, what are you doing for the holiday season? Any decor to share?  We want to see!



12' that's a healthy tree size. lol I use to decorate and stuff for Christmas, but once my Mother died, my heart just wasn't in it any more. So no decorations here, except perhaps stringing lights out on the fence and putting a plastic door cover picture up and those little yard flags.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We grow lots of Christmas trees up here. Couple weeks ago, I was driving and on both sides of the highway were tree loading staging areas. My windows were down and the entire truck spelled like Christmas! It was fun in a weird sorta way.



One of my favorite experiences driving truck was picking up a load of freshly made evergreen wreaths and table decorations, sorta in your area. The sweet man who owned the place gave us both a wreath and a table decoration as we left. Man of man, did our truck smell wonderful for several weeks.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Check out this picture someone posted on my Facebook today. I've never seen a bisected picture like this of a turtle.
> View attachment 108130



Pretty neat isn't it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

motero said:


> I am at work but there is nothing to do. So i am being paid to read tfo.


that would be a job i would want to have!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> You should try a PB & Oreo sandwich. Or an Oreo fluffernutter. I'm no Elvis, but I like to think I've pushed the boundaries of Peanut Butter sandwiches.



Never tried one of those or even thought about it. Course not sure with my rotten teeth that I could bite through the sandwich and an Oreo, or are the Oreos crushed/crumbled?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> http://www.pet-classifieds.com/pet13629754.htm this one is truly abuse



That's the kind I love to adopt. They are heart tuggers.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> http://www.pet-classifieds.com/pet13570857.htm should not be kept together



Who knows, perhaps they actually do well together. It does happen sometimes.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Sorry guys but i'm on the cops side . I'm in a bad mood . Some lady ran a light and smashed in my truck . Now I have to deal with this crap. Why people can't drive is beyond me . If your light is red stop . Its funny to because her car was white and my truck is black but its ok because I'm half Native. American and she was Spanish



 How bad is the truck damaged? (and yes, I smirked at the sarcasm)


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Morning Noel!


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> But wouldn't it be sweet if he was real?


Yes indeed it would. That's a very nice western bells.


----------



## Jacqui

Speaking of Bells, did you get that male from VA?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Am I the only one watching earth from the Orion spacecraft?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Wow...this thread got way serious overnight. How about we lighten it up a bit. We've already lost Elohi and Jacqui to time outs. Nick is using bad language. Abdullah is up in arms about political stuff and gun control was even a subject. Let's get back to our nice chat and forget about all that bad stuff that gives us all agida.
> 
> Today is going-into-town-to-run-errands day for me. The sun is not shining. It may rain. There are only about 20 more shopping days until Christmas. Ebola is not in the news anymore. I was missing a cat for two days, then found him locked up in the garden shed last night.
> 
> Pick a topic, any topic, but lighten up folks!!


I can talk for a long time about politics if I have my sources. I just chose to post a fraction of what I read... I think I am talking a lot about politics because it's frustrating. It's like all media is so biased that I have to look for sources.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We have splash down in pacific.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We have splash down in pacific.


What?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What is the length of time that a congratulatory hug becomes too long and should be proceeded by dinner?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The Orion space craft.


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Did you know that during the ottoman empire, there was a niqab and burqa ban?
> You learn more everyday...


Yep & Ataturk banned the fez, & made the latin alphabet compulsory


----------



## puffy137

Cowboy_Ken said:


> All the Fox Broadcasting bashing aside, Fox will be airing the PAC-12 championship game tonight featuring the PAC-12 North champions (Oregon Ducks) vs. the PAC-12 South champions (Arizona Wildcats).
> Some background on this game; the wildcats are the only team to defeat the Ducks this year. Currently, the Ducks are ranked as the #2 team in the nation, wildcats are ranked #7. If the wildcats defeat the Ducks, the wildcats will likely go on to the college playoffs. Obviously the Ducks winning guarantees the Ducks spot in the playoffs. This is a huge game for both teams. The Ducks are favored to win the game by 14 points in the Las Vegas betting. The game will be live from Levi field, home of the 49ers. Coverage begins at 6:00 pm, pst. Stay tuned for updates of the game. For a good time, watch the game yourself!
> GO DUCKS ! WIN THE
> (I should have found something to cut and paste!)


 GROANS GROANS GROANS !!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What is the length of time that a congratulatory hug becomes too long and should be proceeded by dinner?


When it becomes awkward...


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It is and I would love to have him! I



I knew that, but I thought you were on a time-out.


----------



## puffy137

Stick to a handshake, except when greeting a conservative muslim lady, when a Salaam is enough


----------



## Abdulla6169

puff 137 said:


> GROANS GROANS GROANS !!!!


This is the one of the few Fox News reports I actually agree with:


----------



## Abdulla6169

puff 137 said:


> Stick to a handshake, except when greeting a conservative muslim lady, when a Salaam is enough


It depends who I am talking to... I generally greet people from the GCC countries with "Ahleen". I greet Egyptains with "Sabahak". I greet other Arab nationalities with "Sabah Al Kheir". Sometimes I use "Asalam Alaykom" for any Arab or Muslim. I greet westerners with "Good Morning" or "Hi" or "Hello".... It's weird, I just realized I do this


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> It depends who I am talking to... I generally greet people from the GCC countries with "Ahleen". I greet Egyptains with "Sabahak". I greet other Arab nationalities with "Sabah Al Kheir". Sometimes I use "Asalam Alaykom" for any Arab or Muslim. I greet westerners with "Good Morning" or "Hi" or "Hello".... It's weird, I


As you probably know Abdulla , the goal posts keep changing in the Arab World. 50 years ago when you met anyone male or female a handshake was considered normal . As time went on the religious faction started to stop this universal form of greeting, male to female . Something most of the rest of us find quite appropriate & still continue to do.


----------



## Abdulla6169

puff 137 said:


> As you probably know Abdulla , the goal posts keep changing in the Arab World. 50 years ago when you met anyone male or female a handshake was considered normal . As time went on the religious faction started to stop this universal form of greeting, male to female . Something most of the rest of us find quite appropriate & still continue to do.


It really depends on the country and how conservative that person is. For example, it's more wide-spread in a country like Lebanon than Saudi. I always shake hands with a woman, as long as she offers her hand. Some Muslim women don't like shaking hands with foreign men.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> How bad is the truck damaged? (and yes, I smirked at the sarcasm)


It's smashed in the front . Its in the body shop now .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> It really depends on the country and how conservative that person is. For example, it's more wide-spread in a country like Lebanon than Saudi. I always shake hands with a woman, as long as she offers her hand. Some Muslim women don't like shaking hands with foreign men.


Same with me. Men, I offer my hand. Women if she offers her hand. If I'm going into a market, and a woman is entering as well or even 6'-12' behind me, I step to the side, make eye contact, nod my head, and wait for her to enter ahead of me. Same for a man my senior.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Same with me. Men, I offer my hand. Women if she offers her hand. If I'm going into a market, and a woman is entering as well or even 6'-12' behind me, I step to the side, make eye contact, nod my head, and wait for her to enter ahead of me. Same for a man my senior.


Sometimes, I don't offer my hand to someone that seems nervous... I don't know if that's good or bad. I should change that unconscious policy...


----------



## puffy137

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Same with me. Men, I offer my hand. Women if she offers her hand. If I'm going into a market, and a woman is entering as well or even 6'-12' behind me, I step to the side, make eye contact, nod my head, and wait for her to enter ahead of me. Same for a man my senior.


 How wonderful , a real gentleman. Next you'll be telling us you raise your Stetson too


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> It's smashed in the front . Its in the body shop now .



Ouch. I hope she had insurance.


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Sometimes, I don't offer my hand to someone that seems nervous... I don't know if that's good or bad. I should change that unconscious policy...


Maybe it would be better to follow the Buddhists , just put your hands together & bow.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I knew that, but I thought you were on a time-out.



Yeah, but I don't have the money so even if it were for real, I couldn't take it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm good. Finals are after tomorrow...


You'll do awesome, as always


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Poor kid. Maybe it will warm up a bit for her.


Up 10 degrees, it's toasty today at 31!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm bored


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> When it becomes awkward...


Or, just deploy the hover hand technique


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm bored


Aren't you in school right now?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Same with me. Men, I offer my hand. Women if she offers her hand. If I'm going into a market, and a woman is entering as well or even 6'-12' behind me, I step to the side, make eye contact, nod my head, and wait for her to enter ahead of me. Same for a man my senior.


I hug everyone. Our friends are huggy people, we're huggy people, it all works out... the time to NOT hug is when the other person goes to shake.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Ouch. I hope she had insurance.


They did . But you know how that goes its my wifes word against hers . But whatever its getting fixed .


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm bored


 Go for a jog!


----------



## mike taylor

He should be in school .


----------



## Elohi

^^is a hugger. 
And a firm hand shaker. 
And hi.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've gone up to 48°! But…it's a wet, damp 48° that just penetrates your body and makes it feel much colder!!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Hello Monica welcome back .


----------



## Abdulla6169

"The nose salutation … which is the greeting style in a number of regions in the Gulf countries and Yemen. No one really knows when it started, or whether it emanated from the region or was imported from other places. What we do know however is that the nose has been charged with symbolism for at least 15 centuries."- copied from the Internet. I practice this greeting with people from the UAE. 
Picture:
http://www.alittihad.ae/assets/images/Opinion/2009/07/08/260x195/1a-md-31563.jpg
Cheek-kissing:
In some parts of the Arab world. It's not like an actual kiss, it's like an air kiss. The lips never touch the other person's check. I practice this greeting with a Jordanian friend, he's lives outside of the UAE. Just pointing out this isn't considered homosexuality because of cultural differences.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> ^^is a hugger.
> And a firm hand shaker.
> And hi.


Hi Monica! Hope you've been having a good day


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night all! Have a nice day


----------



## Abdulla6169

I think I killed the chat...


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night all! Have a nice day



Night, sleep well.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> They did . But you know how that goes its my wifes word against hers . But whatever its getting fixed .



Yep. Jeff had one of those a few months back.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Up 10 degrees, it's toasty today at 31!



Almost over freezing!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I hug everyone. Our friends are huggy people, we're huggy people, it all works out... the time to NOT hug is when the other person goes to shake.



I am not a hugger, nor was my family. My youngest son however has become a major hugger. I just am not use to folks hugging me and it sorta blows my mind a bit when they do. Like when I meet Noel.  Now if I met her again, I would know to be expecting a hug and it would be much better.


----------



## Jacqui

Had an enjoyable lunch of fine Mexican food treated by my daughter.  Helps to put one back into a good mood.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Had an enjoyable lunch of fine Mexican food treated by my daughter.  Helps to put one back into a good mood.


I'm becoming happier, well not happier... I'm starting to realize that I have to speak up. I think I've finally realizes that if I speak up, people will listen. It's better than feeling bad about something anyways.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah, I think the conversation needs to be on other things than the news . I think I'm going to watch the ducks kick some butts and take some names.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yeah, I think the conversation needs to be on other things than the news .



I completely agree with you on this.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I completely agree with you on this.


Ummmm, and the Ducks kicking some butt and taking some names!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummmm, and the Ducks kicking some butt and taking some names!!!



Nope, not that part of it.


----------



## Jacqui

Oh well, looks like my jeans are pretty much dried off from rinsing out tubs and dishes, guess this means I should go do something else outside on this cloudy, dreary but beautifully warm for Dec day.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Aren't you in school right now?


Yea


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning Noel!


Hi Jacqui


----------



## AZtortMom

*looking around * hey! Where did everyone go?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> *looking around * hey! Where did everyone go?


Some Arizona fan showed up. Out of pity, everyone left…


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jacqui



Afternoon Ms. Noel. How did work go?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Some Arizona fan showed up. Out of pity, everyone left…



oooo harsh.  Good thing we all know your joking.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> oooo harsh.  Good thing we all know your joking.


LOL


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon Ms. Noel. How did work go?


Busy..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ever see a Duck whomp all over a wildcat? Watch fox tonight.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey! That can't be Oregon...the sun is shining.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi! Nick, still in school? Do your home work! 
Any plans for your evening?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ever see a Duck whomp all over a wildcat? Watch fox tonight.
> View attachment 108231


I feel bad for the cat... but I can't sympathize with sport teams, soooo....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi! Nick, still in school? Do your home work!
> Any plans for your evening?


i was going to hang out with friends but I'm sick


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i was going to hang out with friends but I'm sick



 Sorry. Get better fast.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Sorry. Get better fast.


thanks


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Busy..



and going to get more so.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> and going to get more so.


Yes ma'am


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Yes ma'am



Your tough, you will handle it.


----------



## Jacqui

There is a beautiful moon shining down upon us tonight.


----------



## AZtortMom

I can't wait to see it. I love the moon


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i was going to hang out with friends but I'm sick


 My sister has laryngitis today... good thing she's no longer 'contagious'.... 
Weeeelllll... to make you feel a bit better- 


-and then to take away the affect, my sisters friend is coming over to watch a movie sometime later... 
But seriously, feel better!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Your tough, you will handle it.


*You're 
The grammar police are back!


----------



## Jacqui

I could have used a longer day today. I did get the Russians and box turtle enclosures cleaned out, so progress atleast. Tomorrow is going to be back to the 30s.  I enjoyed today's temp (around 50)


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> My sister has laryngitis today... good thing she's no longer 'contagious'....
> Weeeelllll... to make you feel a bit better-
> View attachment 108236
> 
> -and then to take away the affect, my sisters friend is coming over to watch a movie sometime later...
> But seriously, feel better!



Love the turtle!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> There is a beautiful moon shining down upon us tonight.


We'll have a full moon in a bit, only a few more days.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I could have used a longer day today. I did get the Russians and box turtle enclosures cleaned out, so progress atleast. Tomorrow is going to be back to the 30s.  I enjoyed today's temp (around 50)


Whoa, 50! Maybe the sun will warm it up a bit.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> *You're
> The grammar police are back!



 I gave up caring about that long ago.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Whoa, 50! Maybe the sun will warm it up a bit.



It was funny seeing the blue heron out in the one local pond. He was standing in water, surrounded completely by ice.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I gave up caring about that long ago.


LOL.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

my computer and my phone aren't working properly! i have nothing to do now!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my computer and my phone aren't working properly! i have nothing to do now!



Read a real book?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Read a real book?


thats just gross...


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats just gross...



Gross?? Hmmmm


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Whoa, 50! Maybe the sun will warm it up a bit.



Did it get warm enough for your cat to go out?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I DON WANT TO READ!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Did it get warm enough for your cat to go out?


She found it 'acceptable'  She does this thing where she flicks her front paws when the weather is undesirable... so you know she wasn't happy 
Thank you for asking!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I DON WANT TO READ!


Play a game.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Play a game.


i use to be into minecraft but then i realized it was a waist of my time.


----------



## jaizei

as opposed to....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

2 more hours till kickoff folks! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The weather in San Jose where tonight's game is I guess is raining off and on so it seems like a home game!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> as opposed to....


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> She found it 'acceptable'  She does this thing where she flicks her front paws when the weather is undesirable... so you know she wasn't happy
> Thank you for asking!



lol cats can be such a blast.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The weather in Santa Clara where tonight's game is I guess is raining off and on so it seems like a home game!


Not San Jose. Santa Clara.


----------



## mike taylor

What time is kick off?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yesterday Mr. Kitty had been missing for two days and I found him locked in the garden shed last night. Tonight Lady Grey was missing so first place I looked was, naturally, the garden shed! I keep the door shut to keep them from peeing on my garden tools, but they sneak in when I open the door to get a tool.


----------



## AZtortMom

I am SO glad it is Friday


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> What time is kick off?


6:00 pre-game on now.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday Mr. Kitty had been missing for two days and I found him locked in the garden shed last night. Tonight Lady Grey was missing so first place I looked was, naturally, the garden shed! I keep the door shut to keep them from peeing on my garden tools, but they sneak in when I open the door to get a tool.


Was she in there too??  Those sneaky little guys


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 6:00 pre-game on now.


Here's some virtual popcorn for you to eat while you watch... 




OM NOM NOM...
Sorry Cowboy, it looks go good I might've eaten a little


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> I am SO glad it is Friday


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Here's some virtual popcorn for you to eat while you watch...
> View attachment 108246
> 
> 
> 
> OM NOM NOM...
> Sorry Cowboy, it looks go good I might've eaten a little


Thanks! I need that. No munchies here!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> as opposed to....


HA.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i use to be into minecraft but then i realized it was a waist of my time.


I was implying a board game... That's right Nick. Simulation for THE MIND!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thanks! I need that. No munchies here!


Now I actually really want popcorn. 
Why don't you have munchies? You need to have something snack on while watching sports!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Now I actually really want popcorn.
> Why don't you have munchies? You need to have something snack on while watching sports!



Pretty much every house should have one
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00006IUWA/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Pretty much every house should have one
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00006IUWA/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


Oh, we have one... I just need to go looking for it...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Pretty much every house should have one
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00006IUWA/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


Fun variation-


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hey you Californians- http://www.livescience.com/49029-california-drought-worst-ever.html
I did not know it was that bad!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got an auto pcorn maker. I'm just stubborn and think I make it better on the stove.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We've got an auto pcorn maker. I'm just stubborn and think I make it better on the stove.


With butter... yum yum.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> With butter... yum yum.


Ummm…yeah. And salt!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummm…yeah. And salt!


Possibly parmesan?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Oops be back! Someone just came in the house!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Possibly parmesan?


Almost sounding like hippy food…LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kickoff moments away. Ducks get the ball first.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Arizona 0
Oregon 3


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Arizona 0
Oregon 6


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> What time is kick off?


Enjoying it do far Mike?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

This commentary just makes the game come alive!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Oh. I guess I better start rooting for Oregon...


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Enjoying it do far Mike?


Yes it's a good game so far . Organs quarterback kicks butt!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Yes it's a good game so far . Organs quarterback kicks butt!


Organ! We usually put an e in there.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Arizona 0
Oregon 13


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Arizona 0
Oregon 20


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Arizona 0
Oregon 23
Half Time


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Organ! We usually put an e in there.


My bad spell check got me . Haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ducks offense isn't looking as good as normal. We have a redshirt freshman third string center in the game and that's resulting in a lot of false start 5 yard penalties. 
Our defense on the other hand is looking and playing better than I've seen all year. 
I think a lot of the offense issues are “Big Game Jitters". They've got to get past that though, because the games just get bigger from here. Starting with the RoseBowl game on New Year's Day.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

lol i just woke up.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Arizona 0
Oregon 30


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Arizona 07
Oregon 30


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Arizona 07
> Oregon 30


Arizona 07
Oregon 37


----------



## smarch

I went on a feild trip... or whatever they call those in college... out to Boston to tour the Dana Farber Institute and Christian Science Center. Pretty awesome day! And took some pretty awesome pics to share!!
Here's Harvard Medical School. Such a beautiful building.



Then in Dana Farber I only got a few good pictures, here's my favorite, each square is a tile people can donate money to buy it and have it personalized. It's supposed to represent genes.



Then the Christian Science Center, I'm pretty sure the only thing that made it ok for our state school to go to a religious place was this organ. We discussed spiritual healing side of things. But not gonna lie this MASSIVE organ will be what I remember most.



Then we went for coffee and dessert. Here's some yummy food pics I know you all like 

My cappuccino 



Creme Brulee Espresso



And the foods not even the best part!! We were eating on top of the city, 52nd floor of the Prudential Center, with a view to die for. I have never had my breath taken away by a view until today, I thought they were going to have to drag me out kicking and screaming!

This one you can see Fenway Park as well as the famous Citco sign:



And this one is of Copley Square from up high. I know the Copley area, It's actually where I was in 2011 for the Stanley Cup parade. It's also right at where the Boston Marathon bombs went off more recently. Kind of felt I had to recognise that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Arizona 07
Oregon 44


----------



## mike taylor

Kicking butt and talkin names!


----------



## smarch

Caught ya!! He's only ever touched his cuttle bones once and this time he's standing there huge chunk missing. Didn't witness the chomp but all the evidence sais it all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mike, you see why I love my Ducks?
They were favored by 14.5 points, I think they've got that covered.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I went on a feild trip... or whatever they call those in college... out to Boston to tour the Dana Farber Institute and Christian Science Center. Pretty awesome day! And took some pretty awesome pics to share!!
> Here's Harvard Medical School. Such a beautiful building.
> View attachment 108262
> 
> 
> Then in Dana Farber I only got a few good pictures, here's my favorite, each square is a tile people can donate money to buy it and have it personalized. It's supposed to represent genes.
> View attachment 108264
> 
> 
> Then the Christian Science Center, I'm pretty sure the only thing that made it ok for our state school to go to a religious place was this organ. We discussed spiritual healing side of things. But not gonna lie this MASSIVE organ will be what I remember most.
> View attachment 108263
> 
> 
> Then we went for coffee and dessert. Here's some yummy food pics I know you all like
> 
> My cappuccino
> View attachment 108265
> 
> 
> Creme Brulee Espresso
> View attachment 108266
> 
> 
> And the foods not even the best part!! We were eating on top of the city, 52nd floor of the Prudential Center, with a view to die for. I have never had my breath taken away by a view until today, I thought they were going to have to drag me out kicking and screaming!
> 
> This one you can see Fenway Park as well as the famous Citco sign:
> View attachment 108267
> 
> 
> And this one is of Copley Square from up high. I know the Copley area, It's actually where I was in 2011 for the Stanley Cup parade. It's also right at where the Boston Marathon bombs went off more recently. Kind of felt I had to recognise that.
> View attachment 108268


Seems quite fun  Hope you enjoyed the trip.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Arizona 07
Oregon 51


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning Abdulla.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning Abdulla.


Morning


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello!


Hi.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Game is over. Final score 
Arizona 07
Oregon 51


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Hi.


hows it going?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

They just showed a graphic that showed the 49ers have scored 98 points in 6 games at Levi stadium, and the Ducks have scored 109 points in 2 games. Lol.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

my school grades dropped even more i have all D's and C's now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Game is over. Final score
> Arizona 07
> Oregon 51


Wow! The ducks are good.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oops. Arizona just scored 
Arizona 13
Oregon's 51

And that is the final.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my school grades dropped even more i have all D's and C's now.


Just study please. I know that you can get A's and A*'s; you just have to work.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hows it going?


Good.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Seems quite fun  Hope you enjoyed the trip.


It was my favorite day in college to date. I'm pretty bad in social situations, have anxiety, but when I put myself in something like this I'm basically forced to meet people and talk to them (and they're forced to listen lol)  
Now if only my acid reflux would calm down its almost 1AM here and its raging, the stress from the semester ending and finals and papers due is setting it off. How's school going for you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> It was my favorite day in college to date. I'm pretty bad in social situations, have anxiety, but when I put myself in something like this I'm basically forced to meet people and talk to them (and they're forced to listen lol)
> Now if only my acid reflux would calm down its almost 1AM here and its raging, the stress from the semester ending and finals and papers due is setting it off. How's school going for you?


My marks are high. I should study, so they stay that way


----------



## Abdulla6169

Although school is very tiring.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> My marks are high. I should study, so they stay that way


I have to study for an art history exam that I don't even know what it will cover  I'm more worried about a 30 page paper I have to write... taking 7 courses I kinda have started yet and am just finishing the book. I took on way more than I should have this semester, thankfully I'm smart so my grades have stayed up.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Although school is very tiring.


There is not a minute I'm awake that I'm not physically drained from using so much mental energy, so I know your pain!... yet here I am 1AM not very tired at all


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I almost got a detention today for being late to my first period class everyday that week.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I almost got a detention today for being late to my first period class everyday that week.


Your responsibility is school. Part of that is getting to classes on time.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Your responsibility is school. Part of that is getting to classes on time.


my brother drives me to school and he is always late because his teacher doesn't care if he's late.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my brother drives me to school and he is always late because his teacher doesn't care if he's late.


That's really a drag. Your brother should be showing you respect by teaching with example.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

is it okay if i use a chicken heat light to add some more heat to my torts enclosure?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

also i just got a message that someone just followed me what doe that mean?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's really a drag. Your brother should be showing you respect by teaching with example.


I'm really messing up this year school is so stressful


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You know when you have the option to follow someone, that's it. I tried following someone but I don't get alerts when they post or anything.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> is it okay if i use a chicken heat light to add some more heat to my torts enclosure?


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D458L86/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20 i have a lot of left over these from when my chickens where babies.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For daylight time, sure. But night should be dark.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For daylight time, sure. But night should be dark.


both of my CHE's stopped working. is there any better ones?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I don't know of CHE going out. Was the fixture rated as high wattage as the CHE? Have you tried putting a bulb in to see if the socket still works?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I don't know of CHE going out. Was the fixture rated as high wattage as the CHE? Have you tried putting a bulb in to see if the socket still works?


the light holder can have like 200 wattage. i have like 10 light holder things and non made the CHE work.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Very strange. Was it cracked or Burt at all? I only ask because I've never known of one to go out.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Very strange. Was it cracked or Burt at all? I only ask because I've never known of one to go out.


they look the same from the day i got them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow. That sucks. How long had you used them?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow. That sucks. How long had you used them?


like 1 or 2 months!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/auctions-and-picking-collecting-stuff.107197/ lol look at this


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

eww i found a tick on my dog


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> also i just got a message that someone just followed me what doe that mean?


You can see if the person you followed is online. I follow people on chat and some notable members.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I almost got a detention today for being late to my first period class everyday that week.


I was late for one or two days this year... I was never late last year though. I also wasn't absent last year. Can't you walk to school?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> I was late for one or two days this year... I was never late last year though. I also wasn't absent last year. Can't you walk to school?


my school is like 3 miles away from my house


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my school is like 3 miles away from my house


Ok... So, do your parents know about this?
Edit: I mean: do your parents know you're late becuase of your brother?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Ok... So, do your parents know about this?


yes but my brother doesn't really talk or listen to them.......


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yes but my brother doesn't really talk or listen to them.......


In three years you'll be able to drive (or one year, depending on the laws in the U.S.). Then you won't be late.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> In three years you'll be able to drive (or one year, depending on the laws in the U.S.). Then you won't be late.


my birthday is in like 20 days.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning poeple of TFO!


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Morning poeple of TFO!


Morning!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning!


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning!


Doctor *waves*


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Organ! We usually put an e in there.


(and an O  )


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Game is over. Final score
> Arizona 07
> Oregon 51


I laughed a little.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my school grades dropped even more i have all D's and C's now.


That because you spend too much time on here 'reading' and not enough time reading in real life.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> also i just got a message that someone just followed me what doe that mean?


Someone new is 'following' now. You can follow people, and people can follow you


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You know when you have the option to follow someone, that's it. I tried following someone but I don't get alerts when they post or anything.


 I was a little disappointed when I started following folks


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> In three years you'll be able to drive (or one year, depending on the laws in the U.S.). Then you won't be late.


You can legally drive at 16 (after 50 hours of accounted practice and a year with temps) but you're only legal at 18, so until then you have a curfew


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I always say Hi after I catch up... so Hi!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my birthday is in like 20 days.


So, are you going to get a car? Or will you be forced to share one with your brother?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You can legally drive at 16 (after 50 hours of accounted practice and a year with temps) but you're only legal at 18, so until then you have a curfew


That makes a lot more sense now... .


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Game is over. Final score
> Arizona 07
> Oregon 51


THANK GAWD!!!!!
​


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my school grades dropped even more i have all D's and C's now.



Nick, on a serious note here: You seem a very bright kid. You have great computer searching skills. Try to apply some of that industriousness to your school work. It only serves to help you grow into a more mature and well-rounded person. The only one who is hurt by your poor school work is you.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> they look the same from the day i got them.



Try them in a new fixture. (with a porcelain base)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Baghdad... And the poets and the beautiful imagery
The gold of time, and it's emanating perfume 
*Oh a thousand nights, oh completion of weddings
May the moonlight wash thy face
~ Fairuz 
I was listening to a song, I thought I'd share the lyrics with everyone. 
*Refrence to Arabian Nights


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> So, are you going to get a car? Or will you be forced to share one with your brother?


i don't really need a car... i just want more tortoises


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah...I can see it now: "Stay tuned, folks. Coming up next on our scheduled broadcasting system we'll be showing 'Nick - the tortoise hoarder'"


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Ah...I can see it now: "Stay tuned, folks. Coming up next on our scheduled broadcasting system we'll be showing 'Nick - the tortoise hoarder'"


Yvonne you have like 200 tortoises..... i have 3 tortoises


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> That makes a lot more sense now... .


Yeah but the curfew is midnight and what person under 18 should really be out that late without someone over 18 anyways. Then again I didn't have my car until 17 1/2 And my friend was 20 at that time. And you can't drive anyone who is under 18 unless they're a sibling (also makes sense so you don't go out and get distracted while you're still new to driving).


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Yvonne you have like 200 tortoises..... i have 3 tortoises


But Yvonne is a tortoise expert, she's supposed to have lots of tortoises


----------



## Prairie Mom

HAPPY ST. NIKOLAUS DAY, European friends!!!




Krampus didn't kidnap any of my children during the night, so everyone's pretty happy









examining her "coal"


----------



## Abdulla6169

Prairie Mom said:


> HAPPY ST. NIKOLAUS DAY, European friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 108347
> 
> 
> Krampus didn't kidnap any of my children during the night, so everyone's pretty happy
> 
> View attachment 108348
> 
> 
> View attachment 108352
> 
> 
> View attachment 108353
> 
> examining her "coal"
> 
> View attachment 108351


Happy ST. Nikolaus Day Chrissy! I hope you have an amazing festivity today  Can you tell us more about this celebration? These pictures are amazing


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't really need a car... i just want more tortoises


So are you going to ride a sulcata to school everyday and park him while you're in class?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> So are you going to ride a sulcata to school everyday and park him while you're in class?


that would be awesome!


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that would be awesome!


Well you could get him a side job as a feild mover for school too  you get education, tortoise gets fed, money is got for tortoises and tort supplies. The ultimate strategy.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Yvonne you have like 200 tortoises..... i have 3 tortoises



I also had a paying job for over 30 years, I own my own home, have an acre of land, and enough money coming in to support all my 200 tortoises! ***sticks tongue out and blows raspberry***


----------



## Prairie Mom

AbdullaAli said:


> Happy ST. Nikolaus Day Chrissy! I hope you have an amazing festivity today  Can you tell us more about this celebration? These pictures are amazing


Hi Abdulla, It is a European Christmas holiday. The only people that celebrate it in the US are direct European descendants. On the evening of Dec. 5th, European children place shoes outside of their doors and wake up on the morning of the 6th to find that St. Nikolaus has filled their shoes with treats and small gifts. Sometimes kids will put an apple in their shoe or some hay for St. Nikolaus's horse to eat (I took some massive apple bites last night to try to look like horse teeth!)


St. Nikolaus is the real story behind the legend of Santa Claus (Jolly old St. Nick) and why US kids hang stockings up to be filled with Christmas goodies. They are mimicking St. Nikolaus and don't even realize it. The true story is that a long time ago a kind Bishop packed up his horse and delivered food & gifts to poor families at Christmas time. Then the story of St. Nikolaus evolved into a funny European legend where St. Nikolaus travels with his horse delivering Christmas goodies to all good boys and girls- kind of like Santa Claus. He also has a wicked henchmen following behind him that has different names based on the country you live in. In Germany the wicked henchmen can be named "Knecht Ruprecht" or "Krampus"--as I know him. I was just talking with @peasinapod who said that they call him "Schmutzli" in Switzerland. St. Nikolaus rewards the good boys and girls, while the mean henchmen punishes them. He's been known to leave "switches" for parents to spank their children, coal in their boots, and even KIDNAP naughty children and take them away. -It's very demented just like the old versions of Fairy Tales and you can't help but laugh at how messed up it is!

Most of Europe gets pretty spoiled during December because there are two gift holidays for Christians...St. Nikolaus and Christmas. The holidays are a lot of fun to celebrate The kids are happily eating sweets and playing with their new toys. Today I will be relaxing, making dessert, and braiding my African daughters hair. I'm still in pajamas It's a good day!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> I also had a paying job for over 30 years, I own my own home, have an acre of land, and enough money coming in to support all my 200 tortoises! ***sticks tongue out and blows raspberry***


well your old and I'm young!!! HAHA!


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> well your old and I'm young!!! HAHA!



Remember what I said, LITTLE NICKY POO!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yvonne G

*LITTLE NICKY POO!!! LITTLE NICKY POO!!! LITTLE NICKY POO!!!*


----------



## Yvonne G

Now I think we both need to go sit in the corner and hang our heads in shame!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i really want to get another sulcata for my birthday


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

can tortoises eat bean leaves?


----------



## Prairie Mom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> can tortoises eat bean leaves?


Yes. We looked it up on the Garden chat a while ago, because I wasn't sure. Even the picky tortoise table says they're okay...


The tortoise tables says this:
*
"Runner Beans: Can tortoises eat Runner Bean leaves?*
Answer: Runner bean leaves are considered okay to feed, providing they are only a small part of the diet. The protein content in the leaves are nowhere as high as the bean itself which contains the toxic compound lectin phytohaemagglutinin and should never be fed. There will be no harm if young fresh leaves are fed as a small treat every so often during the short growing season. "
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plant_questions_69.asp


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

can tortoises eat filaree?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Lou's activity level has shot up ten fold since moving to Texas. He has so much energy it blows my mind. He's up and moving all day long. He's taken to getting into trouble now as well. I can't wait till I can build him an outdoor home.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Beet greens can torts eat them? My sister has a bunch and offered them to me. I wanted to check in before I accepted them.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Luke *waves*


----------



## LoutheRussian

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Luke *waves*


Hello  how are you


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm doing good 
How are you?


----------



## LoutheRussian

AZtortMom said:


> I'm doing good
> How are you?


I'm doing alright just adjusting to Texas. Lou loves it here he's crazy active now. I sometimes encourage
Him to sleep so he's not running rampant


----------



## Prairie Mom

LoutheRussian said:


> Beet greens can torts eat them? My sister has a bunch and offered them to me. I wanted to check in before I accepted them.



I have fed beet greens to my young sulcata several times. I think she liked them.


----------



## Prairie Mom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> can tortoises eat filaree?
> View attachment 108403


Nick, these are edible for PEOPLE and tortoises I don' t have any in my yard, but I'd have no problem letting my sulcata eat a bit as part of a varied diet.


----------



## mike taylor

Driving, driving and more driving!


----------



## bouaboua

Headed to Taipei today. Will stay in there for a week.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Driving, driving and more driving!


Where you headed Mike?


----------



## bouaboua

My flight. 

Bit on the cold side today.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

my russian laid 2 more eggs!


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


> Where you headed Mike?


Coming back from tortadise (Kelly's house ) rescued a sulcata . Thank you Kelly and thank your mom for us . He is awesome!


----------



## mike taylor

She's a pretty little lady tort .
I say little she's 17 "and 40 lbs.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> She's a pretty little lady tort .
> I say little she's 17 "and 40 lbs.


how old/big is she?


----------



## mike taylor

Don't know age . But she's 17 inches and 40 lbs .


----------



## smarch

Well now I'm going to for real have to take a break from the forum, no worries just a little more than a week, but I have to read 2 more textbook chapters and start and finish a 30 page paper in that time, then have my wisdom teeth ripped out. So for real if I'm back anytime soon tell me to get back to work... unless I'm having a full out break down since I feel it coming on, and I've already been coping in ways one shouldn't (for sake of saving the sob story I won't state what that is, except that I'm not on drugs, those are bad). Hopefully in my time off after wisdom teeth I'll be able to relax even if in pain (I really want Vicodon so for a few days I can feel like House lol)
Stay well everyone <3


----------



## mike taylor

Everybody needs a break some times .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Everybody needs a break from football some times .


Like all the teams in the PAC-12 other than the Ducks!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Check this little guy out! Its a baby leopard . Can't tell you where I got it but he's a beautiful leopard .


----------



## mike taylor

He was digging so he got dirty .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Can't tell you where I got it


Why the mystery?
Enquiring a Minds Want to Know


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey cowboy!


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Coming back from tortadise (Kelly's house ) rescued a sulcata . Thank you Kelly and thank your mom for us . He is awesome!


Then we demand picture.......

One day, I will like to come to visit tortadise's house also.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO! ! ! !

I hope you all have coffee ready.......Or a cup of tea! ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Why the mystery?
> Enquiring a Minds Want to Know


Pm' ed you Ken .


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh my! That all looks good enough to eat, Steven!


----------



## mike taylor

Steven thats just wrong! Now I have to go to the store for food! I'm hungry!


----------



## mike taylor

Is everyone sleeping or something?


----------



## jaizei

Sleep...lol...


----------



## mike taylor

Good one!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey, guys... I have a mid-term tomorrow (physics). I hope it's easy. I have the finals week now, so I'll use TFO for like 5-15 minutes a day (some days I may not use it at all ).


----------



## mike taylor

Your schooling is more important anyway.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Well now I'm going to for real have to take a break from the forum, no worries just a little more than a week, but I have to read 2 more textbook chapters and start and finish a 30 page paper in that time, then have my wisdom teeth ripped out. So for real if I'm back anytime soon tell me to get back to work... unless I'm having a full out break down since I feel it coming on, and I've already been coping in ways one shouldn't (for sake of saving the sob story I won't state what that is, except that I'm not on drugs, those are bad). Hopefully in my time off after wisdom teeth I'll be able to relax even if in pain (I really want Vicodon so for a few days I can feel like House lol)
> Stay well everyone <3



How else will you know your limits if you don't test them?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ducks vs. florida!!!! In the RoseBowl!!!! New Year's Day!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh lordy...don't tell me I'm going to have to wade through pages and pages of up-to-the-minute scores on that day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Steven's food pictures are scrumptious-looking, however, they really slow down my computer. Anyone else having that problem?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## jaizei

The last picture isn't autosizing and is making everything wonky.


----------



## mike taylor

Go ducks! This will be the only time a duck can kick a gators butt!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Go ducks! This will be the only time a duck can kick a gators butt!


Well the Seminoles anyway…


----------



## mike taylor

MY bad! Just getting into college foot ball .


----------



## mike taylor

Are you sleeping guys!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Are you sleeping guys!


i awake


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Steven's food pictures are scrumptious-looking, however, they really slow down my computer. Anyone else having that problem?


Sorry! ! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

It's very quiet today. Where is everybody? Sleeping? Watching a stupid football game? Studying? 

Only 10 more days until Christmas Vacation.

Only 18 more shopping days until Christmas!

I'm all finished with my shopping. Today I went to the liquor store to purchase some scratchers (Cal. lottery) and the gal asked me what kind I wanted, pointing to a display that held about 50 different types of scratchers. The last time I bought them, there was only one choice. I thought it would be a nice idea to include some scratchers in certain family members' cards this year.

What's goin' on in your lives, chatters?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> It's very quiet today. Where is everybody? Sleeping? Watching a stupid football game? Studying?
> 
> Only 10 more days until Christmas Vacation.
> 
> Only 18 more shopping days until Christmas!
> 
> I'm all finished with my shopping. Today I went to the liquor store to purchase some scratchers (Cal. lottery) and the gal asked me what kind I wanted, pointing to a display that held about 50 different types of scratchers. The last time I bought them, there was only one choice. I thought it would be a nice idea to include some scratchers in certain family members' cards this year.
> 
> What's goin' on in your lives, chatters?


I'm in my sister's house this week. Very little business aspect of the trip to TAiwan. Just like to come see them before the end of the year.

It is quite today. Everyone is busy shopping or what? My wife is home busy with our torts. The male Hermanni are bit too thin for hibernation this winter so we keep him indoor and he is very happy walking around in the torts's room under my wife's watchful eye.

nothing too exciting, which may not be a bad thing. But I will make effort to visit some reptile stores in Taipei as pass time.


----------



## dmmj

So, yah. I think I have twitter, not sure what it is used for beyond a bunch of idiot celebrities, talking BS, about stuff they don't know about, I prob. won't ever use it like my gym membership, but if anyone really cares, why I don''t know but I think this is it 
@DavidMJones6 After a ringing endorsement like that, how can you not be excited?


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> So, yah. I think I have twitter, not sure what it is used for beyond a bunch of idiot celebrities, talking BS, about stuff they don't know about, I prob. won't ever use it like my gym membership, but if anyone really cares, why I don''t know but I think this is it
> @DavidMJones6 After a ringing endorsement like that, how can you not be excited?



#yolo


----------



## mike taylor

Ok now it's almost bed time everyone's getting chatty .


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, Monica! Look what I got or my wife got! It's a week old .


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Ok now it's almost bed time everyone's getting chatty .



Now you're just setting yourself up for an old joke. It's like 6:30


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i still want a baby sulcata


----------



## mike taylor

I got to bed at 8:00 pm. But I don't sleep .


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Hey, Monica! Look what I got or my wife got! It's a week old .


Awesome!!! That's a pretty little Leo!! -high five-


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> #yolo


Is that your best argument against re-incarnation?


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> So, yah. I think I have twitter, not sure what it is used for beyond a bunch of idiot celebrities, talking BS, about stuff they don't know about, I prob. won't ever use it like my gym membership, but if anyone really cares, why I don''t know but I think this is it
> @DavidMJones6 After a ringing endorsement like that, how can you not be excited?


I have twitter too. I use it to get most of my tech news. I will add you.

Hey is there a gift exchange this year?


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> I got to bed at 8:00 pm. But I don't sleep .


I am right there with you. I have to be on the road at 4:30 to make my first meeting.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm in bed now playing on my phone and watching north woods law . Boy am I glad I live in Texas . You would starve to death if you had to hunt to eat . The laws up there are crazy.


----------



## tortdad

Hey everyone. We had a great time in New Orleans. I would have been posting pictures but for some reason I couldn't access the forum since Friday so I had to uninstall it this evening then catch up on 315 posts. 

@Cowboy_Ken I have to hate you all week now. 

@mike taylor how's the truck? How was Kelly's? I hate you for being a ducks fan and for going to Kelly's and not bringing me back anything. I thought we were boys!?!

NickyPoo DO YOUR DANG HOMEWORK!!!! D's, really....you're better than that.


----------



## tortdad

Some pictures of our trip


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad i do all my assignments its just the tests and quizzes that bring my grade down!


----------



## tortdad

This church is the prettiest manmade thing I've even seen.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> View attachment 108690
> 
> View attachment 108691
> 
> View attachment 108692
> 
> This church is the prettiest manmade thing I've even seen.
> View attachment 108693
> 
> View attachment 108694
> 
> View attachment 108695
> 
> View attachment 108696


ewwww it that what you really look like?


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Hey everyone. We had a great time in New Orleans. I would have been posting pictures but for some reason I couldn't access the forum since Friday so I had to uninstall it this evening then catch up on 315 posts.
> 
> @Cowboy_Ken I have to hate you all week now.
> 
> @mike taylor how's the truck? How was Kelly's? I hate you for being a ducks fan and for going to Kelly's and not bringing me back anything. I thought we were boys!?!
> 
> NickyPoo DO YOUR DANG HOMEWORK!!!! D's, really....you're better than that.


Sorry bro! He was only adopting out a 40 lbs sulcata . No reds or box turtles. But if he was I'd hit you up before leaving. The truck got smashed in the front not to bad . I'm just glad the air bag didn't come out and smash up my beautiful wifes face . As for being a Duck fan how can you not like them they are kicking butt .


----------



## Jacqui

Look like somebody had fun on their trip to New Orleans.


----------



## Jacqui

Today sure went by fast.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Beet greens can torts eat them? My sister has a bunch and offered them to me. I wanted to check in before I accepted them.



Just be aware that sometimes they can turn the urine pinkish, much like dandelion leaves can.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Look like somebody had fun on their trip to New Orleans.


He looked like a big kid . I bet his wife had to put him in timeout .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> He looked like a big kid . I bet his wife had to put him in timeout .


Only a few times


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Only a few times



Every hour?


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Sorry bro! He was only adopting out a 40 lbs sulcata . No reds or box turtles. But if he was I'd hit you up before leaving. The truck got smashed in the front not to bad . I'm just glad the air bag didn't come out and smash up my beautiful wifes face . As for being a Duck fan how can you not like them they are kicking butt .


Don't worry, it's just a ford


----------



## mike taylor

If it would've been a stinky Chevy it would've been totally gone . I love my Fords .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> . I love my Fords .



Me too.


----------



## mike taylor

Look at the tree! My wife sure is good at fixing the tree . I always go some where or hide till she is finished . I think its awesome!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how was your old people day?


----------



## mike taylor

Didn't get the star in there.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Me too.


I new there was something I like about you and there it is . Haha I kid I kid you!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how was your old people day?



Mine was wonderful.  Jeff stopped by for a few hours on his way to UT. We had great grilled hamburgers for lunch and then he fixed the car. The fun now works on the heater and he changed out the two air filters.  The weather wasn't great foggy, overcast, damp, and 30s. Only bad thing was him having to leave already. 

How was your day?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I new there was something I like about you and there it is . Haha I kid I kid you!


It only took you two years.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Mine was wonderful.  Jeff stopped by for a few hours on his way to UT. We had great grilled hamburgers for lunch and then he fixed the car. The fun now works on the heater and he changed out the two air filters.  The weather wasn't great foggy, overcast, damp, and 30s. Only bad thing was him having to leave already.
> 
> How was your day?


who's Jeff? i just sat in bed all day.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who's Jeff? i just sat in bed all day.



My husband.


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who's Jeff? i just sat in bed all day.


Man you don't pay attention to anyone . Jeff is her husband he's a truck driver .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Man you don't pay attention to anyone . Jeff is her husband he's a truck driver .


i have only been on this forum for like 3 months i don't know everything!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

what happened to yellow turtle, i haven't seen her on in like a week


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what happened to yellow turtle, i haven't seen her on in like a week



Was on last night.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

oh


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have only been on this forum for like 3 months i don't know everything!



No comment.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> No comment.


what do you mean?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> No comment.


oh i been on this forum for 5 months.....


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wat do you mean?


*what


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> *what


thanks old dude


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

when two tortoises love each other very much, they go to the store and buy a baby tortoise. thats where baby tortoises come from.


----------



## tortdad

Anyone know anything about hedgehogs? My 16 year old daughter wants one and said she can keep it in a small hamster cage. I told her I could keep her in the half bath but I don't. I explained why I build the enclosures I do for the torts and told he I would research what a hedgehogs needs are so her mother and I could make a decision on letting her have one or not.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Anyone know anything about hedgehogs? My 16 year old daughter wants one and said she can keep it in a small hamster cage. I told her I could keep her in the half bath but I don't. I explained why I build the enclosures I do for the torts and told he I would research what a hedgehogs needs are so her mother and I could make a decision on letting her have one or not.


the hedgehog forums! http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> when two tortoises love each other very much, they go to the store and buy a baby tortoise. thats where baby tortoises come from.



Umm... yeah...


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Anyone know anything about hedgehogs? My 16 year old daughter wants one and said she can keep it in a small hamster cage. I told her I could keep her in the half bath but I don't. I explained why I build the enclosures I do for the torts and told he I would research what a hedgehogs needs are so her mother and I could make a decision on letting her have one or not.



lol I love the keeping her in a half bath part.  "A small hamster cage"... no.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the hedgehog forums! http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/


I was just looking around that site. Turns out hamster cages are what they use..... Just not small ones. All the same heating stuff we use just no UVB.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> I was just looking around that site. Turns out hamster cages are what they use..... Just not small ones. All the same heating stuff we use just no UVB.


a hedgehog would be an awesome pet!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## mike taylor

Don't them things eat sonic and play video games? I think they run fast and flip around also .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Don't them things eat sonic and play video games? I think they run fast and flip around also .


It'd be in Caitlin's room so I don't care how noisy it was, lol. They're nocturnal too


----------



## Elohi

My husband and I just did most of our Christmas shopping and we never left the couch. Thank you technology!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey. Here's a thought. Isn't today Remembrance Day? Ya know, Pearl Harbor and all that? I'm going to bed now.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey. Here's a thought. Isn't today Remembrance Day? Ya know, Pearl Harbor and all that? I'm going to bed now.


i didn't even know....


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Monday everyone


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> How else will you know your limits if you don't test them?


Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

It's scary to know what you can acomplish over a weekend! 
Hello everyone...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday everyone



I have a cold today... what are your plans?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It's scary to know what you can acomplish over a weekend!
> Hello everyone...


Through the entire five day holiday I studied a single subject ... I cant wait to be done with all of this studying and then get my dream job (or jobs)...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Through the entire five day holiday I studied a single subject ... I cant wait to be done with all of this studying and then get my dream job (or jobs)...


What are you going for? I'm debating collage (at least staring it) next year, because here, it's mandatory to take an English and Math course depending on how high you score, and then whatever else you're studying.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What are you going for? I'm debating collage (at least staring it) next year, because here, it's mandatory to take an English and Math course depending on how high you score, and then whatever else you're studying.



What type of career are you interested in?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> What type of career are you interested in?


I don't know. It's a little tiny bit late to NOT KNOW, but... so many great options! I'd love to go for herpetology (  ) but it's a hard degree to ind, and it's expensive to take, and depending on the job I'd get or what part I'd study, for, I wouldn't be making much!
I'd probably fall under this category- https://jobseeker.k-12.ohiomeansjobs.monster.com/ExploreIt/CareerDetails.aspx?usertype=mnm&code=19102300&redirect=action=find&usertype=mnm&keyword=herpetologist&salarymatch=1&el=3&ttl=Zoologists & Wildlife Biologists 
Not a lot of openings.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kevin: I had to laugh at one of the inside-of-the-church pictures. A clock? Really??


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Kevin: I had to laugh at one of the inside-of-the-church pictures. A clock? Really??


It was huge too. Those organ pipes had to be 30' tall. The clock was on the back wall behind the seats. I'm sure it's so the priest knows when to wrap things up. All of those paintings are on the ceiling.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't know. It's a little tiny bit late to NOT KNOW, but... so many great options! I'd love to go for herpetology (  ) but it's a hard degree to ind, and it's expensive to take, and depending on the job I'd get or what part I'd study, for, I wouldn't be making much!
> I'd probably fall under this category- https://jobseeker.k-12.ohiomeansjobs.monster.com/ExploreIt/CareerDetails.aspx?usertype=mnm&code=19102300&redirect=action=find&usertype=mnm&keyword=herpetologist&salarymatch=1&el=3&ttl=Zoologists & Wildlife Biologists
> Not a lot of openings.


I can't decide what I want to be in the future... It's either something that deals with Middle Eastern Politics or being a humanitarian aid worker (I'd prefer working in the Arab world, since I love the region so much. It's just beautiful.)


----------



## mike taylor

I want to be a kid when I grow up .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I want to be a kid when I grow up .



lol me too!!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> It'd be in Caitlin's room so I don't care how noisy it was, lol. They're nocturnal too



Actually they are neat pets. Make sure you either get a young one or a really tame one.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> It'd be in Caitlin's room so I don't care how noisy it was, lol. They're nocturnal too


I am a member of Hedgehog Forums... I'll get a hedgehog in the future hopefully.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!


*​


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I have a cold today... what are your plans?


My insurance kicked in so I get to look for a new doctor today


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *Good morning!
> 
> 
> *​


Morning


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> I am a member of Hedgehog Forums... I'll get a hedgehog in the future hopefully.


The hedgehogs we get here in the desert are so pretty , with little fox faces & ears, unlike the European ones which aren't so sweet looking.


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> I was just looking around that site. Turns out hamster cages are what they use..... Just not small ones. All the same heating stuff we use just no UVB.



If you haven't seen it already, look at cubes and coroplast for cages. 

http://www.guineapigcages.com/cubes.htm


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> If you haven't seen it already, look at cubes and coroplast for cages.
> 
> http://www.guineapigcages.com/cubes.htm


That's what I was going to make but got to find where to buy the cubes.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> My insurance kicked in so I get to look for a new doctor today


 Have fun doctor hunting!


----------



## smarch

Hello everyone, I'm at work taking a break, I can't not be around you people, being alone just makes me stressed and more miserable than working on finals already does!
I'm almost done with the book I have to read to start my 30 page paper... hopefully i'll get started tonight because I'll need proofreading.... by the way I know it isn't anyone here's job but if anyone has time and would like to play proofreader I'd pay you in tortoise pictures, its about the media and the "problem" with the media and how its become political and corporate controlled. I don't blame you if no ones interested, it's gotten infinitely less interesting over the semester, but I figure if I have more eyes to check it out the better grammar and stuff I'll have, since messing that up in a communications class isn't so good lol. 
I've hit a point where people are noticing i'm not right due to all the stress and i'm starting to believe there's a 50-50 chance i'll end up in a psych ward by the time the weeks over... my stress has become scary!


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Hello everyone, I'm at work taking a break, I can't not be around you people, being alone just makes me stressed and more miserable than working on finals already does!
> I'm almost done with the book I have to read to start my 30 page paper... hopefully i'll get started tonight because I'll need proofreading.... by the way I know it isn't anyone here's job but if anyone has time and would like to play proofreader I'd pay you in tortoise pictures, its about the media and the "problem" with the media and how its become political and corporate controlled. I don't blame you if no ones interested, it's gotten infinitely less interesting over the semester, but I figure if I have more eyes to check it out the better grammar and stuff I'll have, since messing that up in a communications class isn't so good lol.
> I've hit a point where people are noticing i'm not right due to all the stress and i'm starting to believe there's a 50-50 chance i'll end up in a psych ward by the time the weeks over... my stress has become scary!


----------



## jaizei

Not to make too light of your situation. First thing that popped into my mind.

I can't help that I think in meme form.


----------



## Blakem

Happy Monday! I hope everyone has a good day. I moved into a house Saturday and I couldn't be happier! Its just me, my dog, and my tortoise! Here's some pictures.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Not to make too light of your situation. First thing that popped into my mind.
> 
> I can't help that I think in meme form.


 I'll have to wait until I get to a device that plays sound. But at this point nothing will insult me other than things like "don't be a baby ..." so no worries.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Not to make too light of your situation. First thing that popped into my mind.
> 
> I can't help that I think in meme form.


I always think of memes when I'm talking to someone...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Blake m said:


> Happy Monday! I hope everyone has a good day. I moved into a house Saturday and I couldn't be happier! Its just me, my dog, and my tortoise! Here's some pictures.


Very nice! What a life... you and your pets


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> My insurance kicked in so I get to look for a new doctor today



Insurance is a good thing!


----------



## Yvonne G

Blake m said:


> Happy Monday! I hope everyone has a good day. I moved into a house Saturday and I couldn't be happier! Its just me, my dog, and my tortoise! Here's some pictures.



That's nice, Blake. What about your girlfriend?


----------



## Jacqui

Blake m said:


> Happy Monday! I hope everyone has a good day. I moved into a house Saturday and I couldn't be happier! Its just me, my dog, and my tortoise! Here's some pictures.



Congrats on the new place!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I've hit a point where people are noticing i'm not right due to all the stress and i'm starting to believe there's a 50-50 chance i'll end up in a psych ward by the time the weeks over... my stress has become scary!



 Sorry to be hearing/reading this. Have you saw any professional help on this current level?


----------



## Jacqui

This morning I was so ticked at my camera not wanting to work. I had been walking my little dogs and at one point in our walks we stop at the other house and put out catfood for the felines down there. As I was getting the food out of my pickup box, I noticed the beautiful frost pattern on the box lid. Of course I could not get the camera to work, before the sun melted nature's artwork in frost.


----------



## juli11

Good evening guys chilling with some chips and silly tv


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Sorry to be hearing/reading this. Have you saw any professional help on this current level?


 For years I've gone in and out of counseling, its never been something I've been able to stick to. Plus with all the stress and time constraints I'm under right now I think i'd get more frustrated that I'm "wasting" time. I'm mostly just the way I am because normally I cope with stress (or just about anything) by making art, and since I have no time I cant make art, so essentially my mind is freaking out more... is less than a week either it'll all be done either way.


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like perhaps you should make time for some art.


----------



## dmmj

Hmmmmm, my elf name is happy pickle pants, I don't know about that.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Hmmmmm, my elf name is happy pickle pants, I don't know about that.



You know, after thinking for a minute, I think that fits you.


----------



## Jacqui

Sunday when Jeff and I went into a local city that had a Taco John's, I saw they had for a limited time Apple Grandes. These are a dessert made with a crispy tortilla, warm apple filling, cheddar cheese and sprinkles of cinnamon candy. Talk about bringing back some wonderful memories of my older childhood years and my Mother. What a treat it was to get one of these in those days. Of course I had to get one before we left town. It was good, but not as good as my mind and taste buds remember.


----------



## Jacqui

Why is it, cats and dogs seem to be attracted to full rolls of toilet paper and never the ones just about used up?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Why is it, cats and dogs seem to be attracted to full rolls of toilet paper and never the ones just about used up?


I've always heard about how cats love toilet paper... but ours go to chew on boxes, not the roll  So technically, they are attracted to the used roll... because it's cardboard  
Do your dogs like playing with toilet paper?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Sunday when Jeff and I went into a local city that had a Taco John's, I saw they had for a limited time Apple Grandes. These are a dessert made with a crispy tortilla, warm apple filling, cheddar cheese and sprinkles of cinnamon candy. Talk about bringing back some wonderful memories of my older childhood years and my Mother. What a treat it was to get one of these in those days. Of course I had to get one before we left town. It was good, but not as good as my mind and taste buds remember.



I'm still not sure I'd trust my taco needs to a John.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> Hmmmmm, my elf name is happy pickle pants, I don't know about that.



Not sure if that's better or worse than my_ Bubbles Mcjingles_.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Watch out! Nicks back from school!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Well, my elf name is less than desirable... I'm sorry, I want to share it, but every single site was the same!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Watch out! Nicks back from school!


what is wrong with you! you remembered the time i come back from school?!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what is wrong with you! you remembered the time i come back from school?!


No. The alerts from you liking something started rolling out 
EDIT- plus, right now in California it's around 4, right? Reasonable for public highschools to get out?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Watch out! Nicks back from school!



Thanks to Yvonne, this is what pops into my mind when referencing Nick.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Thanks to Yvonne, this is what pops into my mind when referencing Nick.


Nick will always remain 'Nickypoo' in my head, thanks to tortdad


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, my elf name is less than desirable... I'm sorry, I want to share it, but every single site was the same!



Using the same one as you, I'm_ Lucky Bunny-Helper_


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Thanks to Yvonne, this is what pops into my mind when referencing Nick.


when did Yvonne post this?!!!!!?


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> when did Yvonne post this?!!!!!?



She calls you Little Nicky. That movie isn't that old.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> She calls you Little Nicky. That movie isn't that old.


how long ago?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Using the same one as you, I'm_ Lucky Bunny-Helper_


Sounds so fluffy! Maybe I should go elsewhere...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Ooo! On another site, I'm Happy Peppermint-Tail!


----------



## jaizei

http://www.weddingwire.com/wedding-forums/nwr-twinkle-pickle-pants/62b7c6974837fb04.html


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how long ago?


2000. Look up 'Little Nicky'... the pictures are scary


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> http://www.weddingwire.com/wedding-forums/nwr-twinkle-pickle-pants/62b7c6974837fb04.html


Hey! So close, but I've still got a tail


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> 2000. Look up 'Little Nicky'... the pictures are scary


2000!!!! i was like 2years old when that movie came out!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> 2000!!!! i was like 2years old when that movie came out!


*Sigh... okay 90s kid


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> *Sigh.


what?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?


Before I edited it! Stop being so fast!


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> 2000!!!! i was like 2years old when that movie came out!



Kinda feel sorry for you. The movies from when I was 2 were so much better.

http://www.imdb.com/year/1986


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Kinda feel sorry for you. The movies from when I was 2 were so much better.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/year/1986


when you where 2 there no was such thing as movies!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I'm going to go vegetate in front of a book now... I also think I'll go to bed early, pretty sure I have the flu, not a cold  
Goodnight


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm going to go vegetate in front of a book now... I also think I'll go to bed early, pretty sure I have the flu, not a cold
> Goodnight


good night


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

lol a yellow turtle!


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> That's what I was going to make but got to find where to buy the cubes.


Go to tractor supply . They sell all the cage making stuff there .


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm going to go vegetate in front of a book now... I also think I'll go to bed early, pretty sure I have the flu, not a cold
> Goodnight


Night. Feel better


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, mods how long do I have to be a member before I become a senior member?


----------



## Yvonne G

I went to two sites and my elf names are Pinky Superplumb and Mistletoe Candysnaps. I'm not sure I'd want to be anything with 'picklepants' in it if I were male.


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Hey, mods how long do I have to be a member before I become a senior member?



I'm not sure that's an option anymore. 'Well-known' is as good as it currently gets.


----------



## mike taylor

My elf name is drummer greentoes . The drummer part is cool, but the greentoes part is gross .


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah...it sounds like you were walking behind a cow in the pasture!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

im pumpkin hollysnaps....


----------



## Yvonne G

How cute! Now which do you prefer to be called - Littly Nicky or Little Pumpkin?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> How cute! Now which do you prefer to be called - Littly Nicky or Little Pumpkin?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is me


----------



## mike taylor

I think I will call him hollysnaps .


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 109039




...and yet you keep coming back for more!


----------



## mike taylor

My Indian name is Akecheta = fighter .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> ...and yet you keep coming back for more!


Yvonne its really cold out now, when is it going to be warm again?


----------



## mike taylor

I have no idea when it will warm up again .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I have no idea when it will warm up again .


did i ask you the question?????


----------



## Yvonne G

Sassy tonight, aren't you? I'll tell you what...Put on some thermals, then some sweats, then your jeans and a jacket, then maybe a snow suit and go outside and do chores, like raking leaves, etc. You will soon be complaining that you're too hot!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Sassy tonight, aren't you? I'll tell you what...Put on some thermals, then some sweats, then your jeans and a jacket, then maybe a snow suit and go outside and do chores, like raking leaves, etc. You will soon be complaining that you're too hot!


i was asking because i was wondering when it will be good "tortoise weather"


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Sassy tonight, aren't you? I'll tell you what...Put on some thermals, then some sweats, then your jeans and a jacket, then maybe a snow suit and go outside and do chores, like raking leaves, etc. You will soon be complaining that you're too hot!


i don't own any sweats.


----------



## mike taylor

Josh said:


> Welcome to TortoiseForum.org. We strive to be the leader in tortoise (and turtle) discussions on the web, covering all topics as they are related to everything from the Cryptodira suborder (thats a fancy way of saying tortoises). Our forums allow for in-depth and specific discussions which can be read by tortoise enthusiasts worldwide!
> 
> Register Now (it's free!)
> 
> I am Josh. I am the site admin/moderator/what-have-you.
> Please use this space to introduce yourself (and your tortoises).


No! Hollysnaps you didn't .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> No! Hollysnaps you didn't .


what?


----------



## mike taylor

What the hell happen? I selected hollysnaps post about the sarcasm .


----------



## Yvonne G

Let's see...You're in the Bay Area, right? You should have nice days throughout the winter/spring. You can take the tortoise out on nice days and bring them in if it gets too cool. But for permanently warm weather you'll probably have to wait until about April or May.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> What the hell happen? I selected hollysnaps post about the sarcasm .



That's interesting. You'd have to actually go to the first post in the "introduction" thread to copy Josh's statement. How funny.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> No! Hollysnaps you didn't .


I'm with Nicky-Poo here Mike, “What"?


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> That's interesting. You'd have to actually go to the first post in the "introduction" thread to copy Josh's statement. How funny.


I know right! I didn't think it was possible.


----------



## Yvonne G

My sister uses a lap top that she doesn't like. She said lately when she clicks on something it takes her to a whole different place, sometimes even off the Forum.


----------



## mike taylor

Thats weird .


----------



## tortdad

So how about this name?

Little Nicky pumpkin poo holly snaps


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> So how about this name?
> 
> Little Nicky pumpkin poo holly snaps


I was waiting on you to come up with something.


----------



## Yvonne G

Or we can just shorten it to poo poo head.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's so fun to tease him when he's not here to defend himself! Mama must have called him to dinner. He doesn't show up in the "members online" section.


----------



## mike taylor

He got butt hurt and ran away . WE ONLY PICK BECAUSE WE CARE .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

sooooooo.... when all you old people DIE an i have your torts?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> It's so fun to tease him when he's not here to defend himself! Mama must have called him to dinner. He doesn't show up in the "members online" section.


i goto dinner when i want to!!!! no one controls me!


----------



## mike taylor

Maybe ...but you have to get a good job ...... buy a house with alot of land ....... build enclosures ........ then you maybe just maybe I'll leave you my reds . But you also have to help your mom .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i just got to go around find old people with torts and make them put me in there will so i can have there torts. after i do that its just a waiting game!


----------



## Jacqui

Make them?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Make them?


ask them


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i just got to go around find old people with torts and make them put me in there will so i can have there torts. after i do that its just a waiting game!



http://www.nytimes.com/1995/12/29/world/a-120-year-lease-on-life-outlasts-apartment-heir.html


----------



## Blakem

Thank you everyone! My girlfriend goes to school in Oakland, so she has her own place. Despite us being together for 4.5 years, I would like to live with her once we get married. I'm rather enjoying the place. It's super spacious for one, even two! Tha is again.


----------



## Blakem

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Very nice! What a life... you and your pets





Yvonne G said:


> That's nice, Blake. What about your girlfriend?





Jacqui said:


> Congrats on the new place!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

sooooo Blake when you "pass on" can i have your torts?


----------



## Blakem

smarch said:


> Hello everyone, I'm at work taking a break, I can't not be around you people, being alone just makes me stressed and more miserable than working on finals already does!
> I'm almost done with the book I have to read to start my 30 page paper... hopefully i'll get started tonight because I'll need proofreading.... by the way I know it isn't anyone here's job but if anyone has time and would like to play proofreader I'd pay you in tortoise pictures, its about the media and the "problem" with the media and how its become political and corporate controlled. I don't blame you if no ones interested, it's gotten infinitely less interesting over the semester, but I figure if I have more eyes to check it out the better grammar and stuff I'll have, since messing that up in a communications class isn't so good lol.
> I've hit a point where people are noticing i'm not right due to all the stress and i'm starting to believe there's a 50-50 chance i'll end up in a psych ward by the time the weeks over... my stress has become scary!


You need to find something that works for you. I've been there, without the stress, but with mental illness. Depression really sucks but I've experienced it a few times, despite me having an awesome helpful family. I've been in the 51-50 situation. Find a hobby, a passion, something that'll take your mind off. At first, I did anything that took my mind away. strangely, puzzles and putting together model cars or airplane helped me. Then I started doing yardwork for a neighbor and picked up side jobs. As I said, I've experienced long bouts of depression a few times. One was caused from cutting off my finger and being off work not working out, and providing for my girlfriend like I enjoy to. I became an alcoholic, which is absolutely not me. I'm a very optimistic person, I love most, and I care for people. I work in special education and we focus on prevention of a behavior, in your case stress. What triggers it is what you'd focus on. Getting around whatever happens is best. I remember reading you said you're a hypochondriac (I think that's the one that believes they're sick), but you're afraid of being sick. I've worked on training my brain. Training it to not keep me down, not desire to self medicate, etc. Your case, stress. Just some insight and info. Work on loving people. We have our ups and downs, but there's something great in us all. I don't think you dislike pwope by the way, but you seem to try and escape and be by yourself wwhen you're anxious. If that works for you, do that. Do something to take your mind off of it. Train your brain to do it each time. it's hard at first but I stopped drinking alone completely in June. You can do it! I'll send a prayer up to the big man for you. Even if you don't believe, just think of it as I'm thinking about you.


----------



## smarch

Blake m said:


> You need to find something that works for you. I've been there, without the stress, but with mental illness. Depression really sucks but I've experienced it a few times, despite me having an awesome helpful family. I've been in the 51-50 situation. Find a hobby, a passion, something that'll take your mind off. At first, I did anything that took my mind away. strangely, puzzles and putting together model cars or airplane helped me. Then I started doing yardwork for a neighbor and picked up side jobs. As I said, I've experienced long bouts of depression a few times. One was caused from cutting off my finger and being off work not working out, and providing for my girlfriend like I enjoy to. I became an alcoholic, which is absolutely not me. I'm a very optimistic person, I love most, and I care for people. I work in special education and we focus on prevention of a behavior, in your case stress. What triggers it is what you'd focus on. Getting around whatever happens is best. I remember reading you said you're a hypochondriac (I think that's the one that believes they're sick), but you're afraid of being sick. I've worked on training my brain. Training it to not keep me down, not desire to self medicate, etc. Your case, stress. Just some insight and info. Work on loving people. We have our ups and downs, but there's something great in us all. I don't think you dislike pwope by the way, but you seem to try and escape and be by yourself wwhen you're anxious. If that works for you, do that. Do something to take your mind off of it. Train your brain to do it each time. it's hard at first but I stopped drinking alone completely in June. You can do it! I'll send a prayer up to the big man for you. Even if you don't believe, just think of it as I'm thinking about you.


I actually had Franklin join my life because of bad depression, parents are suckers for trying to make you feel better when they see you miserable everyday and not getting out of bed. He helped more than I ever would have imagined. I know art helps with things like this, my biggest problem is I just don't have the time for it with school ending and like 10 things being due all at once. As soon as the semester ends I have a while bunch of projects to finish and start but unfortunately I can't use them to cope and de-stress right now like I want to. I also can't run like I was before also due to time and it makes me feel gross and isn't there as exercise helping right now. And yeah but I'm only like half a hypochondriac, it's mostly with stress and when it comes to my stomach, I'm afraid of being sick and the anxiety triggers nausea which I was afraid of to begin with and it spirals from there. I believe there's some big man up there somewhere, I'm not really good at talking to him though our really understanding right now (but I did get a book that I hope will help) but I really appreciate the prayers <3 I tend to put myself down and think no one notices me or cares so it really means a lot.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like perhaps you should make time for some art.


I guess a little over a week from now all doped up on pain meds and pain from wisdom teeth extraction I'll sit at home and create some interesting art, it'd probably be really interesting to see what my fuzzy mind would come up with.  other than that I don't have time to spare beforehand.


----------



## mike taylor

Will see Nick . You are young now but in a few years you will find a girl . Then the girl you find better be at a reptilian show in the tortoise section . That way you guys have something in common . Then again Kelly started when he was 8 . Now he has over 300 torts . But he also helps his mom . So that says alot . So help your mom . Then get her attached torts . Then it will not matter what your dad says . The next thing you know she will buy three acres just for tortoises . Haha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

sooooo Kelly when you pass on can i have your torts?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i can't wait till I'm out of school and i have 1000 tortoises(from all the old people).


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i have never been at a reptile expo


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i can't wait till I'm out of school and i have 1000 tortoises(from all the old people).


You can't have my tortoises until you can prove to me you can afford them. and don't say swag! Swag don't feed the tortoises!


----------



## leigti

smarch said:


> I guess a little over a week from now all doped up on pain meds and pain from wisdom teeth extraction I'll sit at home and create some interesting art, it'd probably be really interesting to see what my fuzzy mind would come up with.  other than that I don't have time to spare beforehand.


May I make a suggestion? I have been where you are and I know it is a crappy feeling. But as soon as the school stuff is over you will feel better. Try to take a little mini breaks, five minutes here 10 minutes there instead of longer breaks. Get some sort of exercise like walking or running because that helps the endorphins and also helps fight depression. Completely change your surroundings for a few minutes, run around the block go outside with your tortoise if it's not too cold  etc. and when you do do the school work and don't be overly critical and stress about it too much. that will drive you crazy. don't make a lot of changes to it, chances are what you wrote the first time is going to be the best so just leave it. You will get through this.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> You can't have my tortoises until you can prove to me you can afford them. and don't say swag! Swag don't feed the tortoises!


that what scares me about being old, what will be my main source of income?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

any old people out there?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that what scares me about being old, what will be my main source of income?


You won't know that until you figure out what you want to do "when you grow up". finish high school first, high school means absolutely nothing in the future unless you don't finish it and then it means everything.I hope that made sense, my point is get your degree or GED and then move on with the rest of your life. you don't have to figure out your whole life right now, just take the steps to get thereI absolutely hated high school although I did very well. I loved college and I did well but I quit the middle of my junior year to go skiing. When I ran out of money I had to come back and get a real life. A few more wandering years through school and I finally finished and got on with my life. College isn't necessarily the answer either, but there is definitely a difference between a job and a career. So things like trade schools and community colleges are a very real option. you can make plans but know that they can always change and that's okay.. I am not living where I thought I would, doing what I thought I would, or even living like I thought I would. But I'm happy and that's what matters. I am not rich by any means, but I have enough money to take care of myself and my animals.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> You won't know that until you figure out what you want to do "when you grow up". finish high school first, high school means absolutely nothing in the future unless you don't finish it and then it means everything.I hope that made sense, my point is get your degree or GED and then move on with the rest of your life. you don't have to figure out your whole life right now, just take the steps to get thereI absolutely hated high school although I did very well. I loved college and I did well but I quit the middle of my junior year to go skiing. When I ran out of money I had to come back and get a real life. A few more wandering years through school and I finally finished and got on with my life. College isn't necessarily the answer either, but there is definitely a difference between a job and a career. So things like trade schools and community colleges are a very real option. you can make plans but know that they can always change and that's okay.. I am not living where I thought I would, doing what I thought I would, or even living like I thought I would. But I'm happy and that's what matters. I am not rich by any means, but I have enough money to take care of myself and my animals.


 i just want to live in a big house with tortoises and hot women


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i just want to live in a big house with tortoises and hot women


----------



## Blakem

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> sooooo Blake when you "pass on" can i have your torts?


Sir, you're not much younger than me. I plan on making a world record out of my age.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i just want to live in a big house with tortoises and hot women


Try that again, I am not sure how you will do that. but if you figure it out you will be the hero of many men on this forum.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Blake m said:


> Sir, you're not much younger than me. I plan on making a world record out of my age.


so is that a yes?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning peeps


----------



## Blakem

Maybe you can take my Russian. I seriously may consider you sooner


----------



## Blakem

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> so is that a yes?


----------



## jaizei

leigti said:


> Try that again, I am not sure how you will do that. but if you figure it out you will be the hero of many men on this forum.



Swag


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Night. Feel better


Thank you!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> sooooooo.... when all you old people DIE an i have your torts?


I love how you think I'm 30  
How old are you, 15? Gosh. That 3 year difference really kills it!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that what scares me about being old, what will be my main source of income?


The job you get. As soon as you turn turn 16, go get applications and apply for a part-time option. Don't be choosy. If they want you to wash dishes, you need to wash dishes!
Do not spend. In highschool, you save money. After highschool, get another job, if you can, or politely ask to get full time hours...that and a loan will get you through collage, where you can get a degree and start 'job hunting'. 
....
Or in your mind, SWAG!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

leigti said:


> Try that again, I am not sure how you will do that. but if you figure it out you will be the hero of many men on this forum.


Hey dmmj!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello lovely people!


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that what scares me about being old, what will be my main source of income?



The better you learn while you're in school, the better job you'll get when you're out of school. Job = $$$ to pay for feeding tortoises


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> so is that a yes?



I took that more as a "no."


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello lovely people!



*looks around to see who she is talking too*


----------



## Yvonne G

So, what's on everyone's agenda today?

We're supposed to get rain, so I have an in-the-house day planned...wash kitchen floor, vacuum the carpets, etc. Tomorrow is bill paying day, so I think I'll clean up my desk and get it in order. Then sit in front of the wood stove with my Kindle Fire. Right now I'm reading Jeremiah Healy. I bought the very first book in the Cuddy series. He's an entertaining author and writes about likeable characters.

Well, time to go out and feed and clean the tortoises.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> *looks around to see who she is talking too*


LOL! What!? You guys are lovely people


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning peeps



Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> LOL! What!? You guys are lovely people



Yvonne I think she is talking about you.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> So, what's on everyone's agenda today?
> 
> We're supposed to get rain, so I have an in-the-house day planned...wash kitchen floor, vacuum the carpets, etc. Tomorrow is bill paying day, so I think I'll clean up my desk and get it in order. Then sit in front of the wood stove with my Kindle Fire. Right now I'm reading Jeremiah Healy. I bought the very first book in the Cuddy series. He's an entertaining author and writes about likeable characters.
> 
> Well, time to go out and feed and clean the tortoises.


Cleaning here too!  The big turtles need a bit of a wash out, some filter changes, so I need to go out to get media... too bad it's raining here too... do you like it? (the kindle) I'd love to get something I could read digital books on, so I could always have something new, but I don't want to have to buy them!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne I think she is talking about you.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> ) I'd love to get something I could read digital books on, so I could always have something new, but I don't want to have to buy them!



I use the local library for most of my books. It costs me $10 a year, because I don't live in their city but that is only the cost of about one paperback book these days. Lately what I have been doing is just getting one author until I read all their books the library has. I just got done reading several Faye Kellerman ones. I need to go to the library today and get restocked on books. I normally read a book in a day or two.


----------



## Jacqui

lol I guess I haven't met this U. Is U a member in here?


----------



## Jacqui

The sun is trying to peak through the clouds here. It's only suppose to get into the high 30s.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I use the local library for most of my books. It costs me $10 a year, because I don't live in their city but that is only the cost of about one paperback book these days. Lately what I have been doing is just getting one author until I read all their books the library has. I just got done reading several Faye Kellerman ones. I need to go to the library today and get restocked on books. I normally read a book in a day or two.


Whoa! My library pass is free, and covers 5 in the area


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> The sun is trying to peak through the clouds here. It's only suppose to get into the high 30s.


YES! It's finally warmer here! I've got 40


----------



## Jacqui

I do miss that about living in Lincoln. There were so many libraries to choose from and big ones.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> YES! It's finally warmer here! I've got 40



Your cat must be happy.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff being out on the road ends up buying his books. He knows several good used book stores and when he goes to one, he gets boxes of books at a time. He is like me, he always has a book going. He never leaves his truck without a book in his pants pocket.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Your cat must be happy.


 Aww, thanks! She's thrilled. Prancing about


----------



## Jacqui

I heard this commercial on the radio where a artist is doing a contest with the winner getting a trip home for the holidays. What a neat gift to give or get.


----------



## Jacqui

Yuck, just heard that tonight and all day tomorrow we are going to be having freezing drizzle.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I hate nosebleeds. All of a sudden, you want to sneeze, but you don't really, so you get a tissue, and then... ewww...  I get nosebleeds quite often, but it doesn't make them less annoying. I hate typing with one hand.
EDIT- and then, when it stops going out your nostril, it goes down your throat!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Aww, thanks! She's thrilled. Prancing about



A happy cat is so much better to be living with then a grumpy or mad one. lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Yuck, just heard that tonight and all day tomorrow we are going to be having freezing drizzle.


Sleeting rain?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> A happy cat is so much better to be living with then a grumpy or mad one. lol


Totally  How do all your kitties feel about the weather today?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I hate nosebleeds. All of a sudden, you want to sneeze, but you don't really, so you get a tissue, and then... ewww...  I get nosebleeds quite often, but it doesn't make them less annoying. I hate typing with one hand.



From being in too dry of an area? I am lucky. I really can't recall the last time I had a nose bleed. *knocks on head*


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Totally  How do all your kitties feel about the weather today?



The outside ones are mainly in on the porch on a day like today. They like it when the sun is out, so they be sitting in it's warm rays. Inside those are lazying about near the heaters. The boneless draping over enclosures. lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> From being in too dry of an area? I am lucky. I really can't recall the last time I had a nose bleed. *knocks on head*


I'm not sure... I don't ever moisturize, anything, so maybe my fault! 
HA! Let me know when that head trauma catches up


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Sleeting rain?



drizzle, so a less heavy type of rain/sleet.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> The outside ones are mainly in on the porch on a day like today. They like it when the sun is out, so they be sitting in it's warm rays. Inside those are lazying about near the heaters. The boneless draping over enclosures. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm not sure... I don't ever moisturize, anything, so maybe my fault!
> HA! Let me know when that head trauma catches up



Do you have nice humidity in your home? Good for the tortoises and for you.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

time to start my homework


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>



love it!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Do you have nice humidity in your home? Good for the tortoises and for you.


 Average is about 60%... says the clock! (we have a clock that tells time, temp, and humidity!)


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> time to start my homework



*shakes head* You remind me of my daughter when she was in school. She always waited til the last minute. She however pulled it off better then you. I don't think she ever got a D.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> time to start my homework


Yeah! Go to school!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Average is about 60%... says the clock! (we have a clock that tells time, temp, and humidity!)



Ahh high tech. lol


----------



## smarch

Alright friends. We had a storm overnights that's still going on and is basically dropping sheer ice on us, when my film for a class finishes converting I'll upload a video I can't not share, but problem is I ran out of tort food and was going to buy some today, but our roads are basically not drivable, everything is kinda dead and icey but would grass clippings be acceptable to feed today, even if kinda yellow dead winter stuff... I mean I don't even think we have iceberg lettuce in the house to feed in emergency, I can't starve my poor baby!


----------



## mike taylor

Give it a try with the grass . If they are hungry they will eat it .


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne I think she is talking about you.



Yes, you are correct. I am a lovely people!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne, you are Ugly ! Haha
What big eyes you have ........ what a big mouth you have . ....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, you are correct. I am a lovely people!
> 
> View attachment 109119


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got a warm front for a couple days…

and this is at 8:30 am!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, Ken why have you been hiding out?


----------



## phebe121

Cowboy_Ken: 999973 said:


> We've got a warm front for a couple days…
> View attachment 109120
> and this is at 8:30 am!!!!



Lucky you we are expecting snow


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah, its sunny and in the middle 60's.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Hey, Ken why have you been hiding out?


Life…for Nicky-Poo, old people crap!


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah, I now how that goes. No pill problems? Haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lol. Nope, not here. Never had it, never needed it. If anything, need something to knock it down, as it were…


----------



## Yvonne G

G rated, remember?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We were keeping it clean


----------



## mike taylor

Man you're crazy!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, the innuendo! "Who's line is it anyway" sometimes has a segment called, "If you know what I mean". I think you guys are going for it!


----------



## mike taylor

Haha Yvonne you are too smart!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We were keeping it clean


LOL. Don't worry, I'll attest to that


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

This conversation is probably way less amusing than I than I think it is...


----------



## Yvonne G

I disagree. It IS amusing!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Isn't the word, “innuendo" an “innuendo" ?


----------



## mike taylor

It's kind of an inside joke but its funny!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey ken you think Yvonne been reading our private messages?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Hey ken you think Yvonne been reading our private messages?


I think she's just smarter than the average bear!


----------



## mike taylor

She is with it that's for sure!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

School is boring!


----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> School is boring!


I need to keep track of how many times you've said this... every minute you complain about your grades and about how school sucks is a another minute you can use to PAY ATTENTION.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> School is boring!


Nick, this was written by a real old guy. This is from 1862, and I think it still holds true. 

It is not good for human nature to have the road of life made too easy. Better to be under the necessity of working hard and faring meanly, than to have everything done ready to our hand and a pillow of down to repose upon.... Viewed in this light, the necessity of labour is not a chastisement, but a blessing, — the very root and spring of all that we call progress in individuals, and civilization in nations. It may, indeed, be questioned whether a heavier curse could be imposed on man than the complete gratification of all his wishes without effort on his part, leaving nothing for his hopes, desires, or struggles.


----------



## mike taylor

Get him! Tell him about it girl! Like my pops said ........ hit him again let him know you mean business! !


----------



## smarch

So remember how i said it was icey today? I even uploaded this to youtube to share with all of you! Forever young!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lucky for the car you know how to steer.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello old people


----------



## Yvonne G

Now, now, Little Nicky. We've been through this before.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello old people


Hey Nicky-Poo,
Other than boring, how was school today? Did you see the old man post I directed to you a couple hours ago?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Now, now, Little Nicky. We've been through this before.


hello young and old people!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Nicky-Poo,
> Other than boring, how was school today? Did you see the old man post I directed to you a couple hours ago?


like any other school day. your earlier post was to long to read.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Lucky for the car you know how to steer.


Yeah something like that lol, more of the little divet between the sidewalk and driveway slowed me down enough to just push myself off the bumper with my free hand, there wasnt much control to successfully steer (although i made it to the bottom and that counts for something.)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> your earlier post was to long to read.


Wow. And I call you, “Buddy"…?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Alright friends. We had a storm overnights that's still going on and is basically dropping sheer ice on us, when my film for a class finishes converting I'll upload a video I can't not share, but problem is I ran out of tort food and was going to buy some today, but our roads are basically not drivable, everything is kinda dead and icey but would grass clippings be acceptable to feed today, even if kinda yellow dead winter stuff... I mean I don't even think we have iceberg lettuce in the house to feed in emergency, I can't starve my poor baby!



This is why I make sure I have some Mazuri on hand. That way, if I can't get to fresh food, there is still something there to feed them.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, you are correct. I am a lovely people!
> 
> View attachment 109119



Yvonne, you doing selfies again?


----------



## Jacqui

phebe121 said:


> Lucky you we are expecting snow



A lot or a little?


----------



## Jacqui

My fruit loving tortoises are going to be so happy, today I was given four cases of mangos.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> A lot or a little?


Snow!? What is that?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Snow!? What is that?



That magical stuff you only wished you could still experience.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening, Ms. Noel! *waves*


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello young and old people!



Much better!


----------



## dmmj

Sadly, it will never be warm again. The planet was knocked out of orbit last week,soon it will freeze over, and the sun will look just like any other star in the sky.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Sadly, it will never be warm again. The planet was knocked out of orbit last week,soon it will freeze over, and the sun will look just like any other star in the sky.



I think you have been inhaling too much of that CA smog my friend.


----------



## dmmj

I don't know if I should be insulted or not?
As a kid no one ever tried to kidnap me!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Evening, Ms. Noel! *waves*


Hi Ms Jacqui *waves back as she yawns*


----------



## AZtortMom

Nite everyone, I'm off to bed. I just wanted to check in before I went to bed


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello!!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello!!
> View attachment 109220



I like it!!  Hi Nick! How was your day (and boring does not count)?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> I like it!!  Hi Nick! How was your day (and boring does not count)?


not exciting.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Nite everyone, I'm off to bed. I just wanted to check in before I went to bed



Sweet dreams! Hope work goes quickly tomorrow.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> not exciting.



Atleast you used a different phrasing.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how was your elderly day?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok Jacqui...Calling him Little Nicky applies for that comment from him.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Ok Jacqui...Calling him Little Nicky applies for that comment from him.


yvonne can i have all your torts when you "pass on"? I'm trust worthy


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yvonne can i have all your torts when you "pass on"? I'm trust worthy



lol lol Nick your just too funny!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't plan on "passing on"...either my tortoises or my body.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I don't plan on "passing on"...either my tortoises or my body.



What about Misty? lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> I don't plan on "passing on"...either my tortoises or my body.


soooo thats a yes?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So, what's on everyone's agenda today?
> 
> We're supposed to get rain, so I have an in-the-house day planned...wash kitchen floor, vacuum the carpets, etc. Tomorrow is bill paying day, so I think I'll clean up my desk and get it in order. Then sit in front of the wood stove with my Kindle Fire



So how much of this did you get done? How is the shed coming?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> What about Misty? lol



When I go Misty has to go with me because my daughter already has a flock of Jack Russell Terriers.

...and if Will (my tortoise partner in San Diego) is still alive after I'm gone, he will get all the turtles and tortoises.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> soooo thats a yes?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> When I go Misty has to go with me because my daughter already has a flock of Jack Russell Terriers.
> 
> ...and if Will (my tortoise partner in San Diego) is still alive after I'm gone, he will get all the turtles and tortoises.


can i at least have your leopard torts?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> When I go Misty has to go with me because my daughter already has a flock of Jack Russell Terriers.
> 
> ...and if Will (my tortoise partner in San Diego) is still alive after I'm gone, he will get all the turtles and tortoises.



Well we don't have to worry about that for a long long long time.

Wait... how about the cactus??


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> So how much of this did you get done? How is the shed coming?



I'm still in lazy mode. It was overcast all day and not rain, but a pretty nice day temperature-wise. But after I raked some leaves to cover the desert tortoise house, I just sat around and did nothing.

The shed is in a holding pattern. I have to psych myself up to work on it because the plywood panels are hard for me to handle and very ungainly to saw. I lay it across my wheel barrow, but when the cut off piece is ready to fall its hard for me to support it plus push and control the saw. So I keep putting it off. I just know cutting plywood with a skil saw is an accident waiting to happen.

I'll put in my will that Jacqui gets all the potted plants but Jeff has to come get them.


----------



## Jacqui

I have a fear of using saws for some reason. Be it on lumber or trees.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

do you own any pancake torts


----------



## Yvonne G

No, but my partner in San Diego does.


----------



## mike taylor

Get you two saw horses and put two by fours across them . Then you set the saw to cut the plywood . It will stay in place till you move it . It also keeps the saw from kicking back . If you move to Houston I will help you build all the enclosures you need . On a side note you can run by the court house talk to a judge and tell tell him about your tortoises . Then ask him to send kids over that have missed to much scool to help . Free labor community service.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> If you move to Houston I will help you build all the enclosures you need . .



Wow, Yvonne look at the awesome offer!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Get you two saw horses and put two by fours across them . Then you set the saw to cut the plywood . It will stay in place till you move it . It also keeps the saw from kicking back . If you move to Houston I will help you build all the enclosures you need . On a side note you can run by the court house talk to a judge and tell tell him about your tortoises . Then ask him to send kids over that have missed to much scool to help . Free labor community service.



I can't picture how I would do that without cutting the 2x4's


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i can't wait to christmas and my birthday!!!!!! my birthday is the day after christmas


----------



## mike taylor

You set the blade depth. It will just nip the two by fours . That little handle on the back of your saw will drop the gide down. So the blade only sticks out a half inch, or whatever size board you are cutting.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i can't wait to christmas and my birthday!!!!!! my birthday is the day after christmas



Sounds like you should be getting a good supply of coal.....


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, Jacqui! Look what I got from Kelly's place! Boom you just got knocked out the way! Hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like you should be getting a good supply of coal.....


Or good bump on the head!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> If you move to Houston I will help you build all the enclosures you need .



Then how will I get this back to Clovis:


----------



## Yvonne G

So the blade just barely goes through the plywood and over the 2x4's? I have lots of scrap lumber. I could make some sort of table with saw horses I guess.


----------



## mike taylor

You won't have to! Remember I said move to Houston!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> So the blade just barely goes through the plywood and over the 2x4's? I have lots of scrap lumber. I could make some sort of table with saw horses I guess.


Trust me it will save your back and phalanges!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Like any other school day. Your earlier post was too long to read.


I fixed it...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> That magical stuff you only wished you could still experience.


Sad thing is, she probably doesn't...


----------



## mike taylor

Just like todays youth too lazy to follow through! Well some youths anyways! Red foots denied!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like you should be getting a good supply of coal.....


LOL. Thanks for making me laugh, Jacqui, my throat doesn't hurt already!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Just like todays youth too lazy to follow through! Well some youths anyways! Red foots denied!


 Just curious, what post did you quote? 
(For clarity purposes  )


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> This is why I make sure I have some Mazuri on hand. That way, if I can't get to fresh food, there is still something there to feed them.


Yeah I was a dodo because I have Mazuri and grassland tort food and apperently completely forgot that, so he got dinner of that instead of breakfast like always, and my awesome mum was going out to church tonight and there's a store nearby, she picked up spring mix so he'll be good for a couple of days with sneaking in Mazuri. He only took a few bites tonight but that's more than he's done before.


----------



## mike taylor

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Just curious, what post did you quote?
> (For clarity purposes  )


The one about Nicky poo to lazy to read Ken's post .


----------



## smarch

Here's the "yuuuuck what the heck is this" face



And here's the "hey I can't sit on my food while eating it" face


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Here's the "yuuuuck what the heck is this" face
> View attachment 109230
> 
> 
> And here's the "hey I can't sit on my food while eating it" face
> View attachment 109231





Mommy! Someone puked on my plate again!


----------



## mike taylor

Tortoises get spoiled to a routine!


----------



## mike taylor

A warm soak for little bit .


----------



## Blakem

Hello all, I hope you guys had a good day/ will have a good day! I thought I'd share this picture of my dog


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like you should be getting a good supply of coal.....


thats rude!


----------



## mike taylor

No more rude then ..... hello old people .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> No morr rude then ..... hello old people .


i was just reminding you what you are! old people forget things real easy.


----------



## mike taylor

Really reds denied!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello "people"


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello "people"


Better, now just keep it up.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Better, now just keep it up.


hows it going dude?


----------



## leigti

Today has been a really crappy day, but I guess there's always tomorrow.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Today has been a really crappy day, but I guess there's always tomorrow.


Why was today so crappy


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Why was today so crappy


Work, finances, weather, health issues, the cat puked on my bed, that's about it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Work, finances, weather, health issues, the cat puked on my bed, that's about it.


old people problems


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> old people problems


Don't start with me kid!  See what you have to look forward to?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Don't start with me kid!  See what you have to look forward to?


i will get rich off my swag


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i will get rich off my swag


If it works, bottle it up and give me some.


----------



## leigti

The forum is really slow tonight. I've noticed it has been slower lately, maybe people are out Christmas shopping.


----------



## AZtortMom

*big yawn* howdy all


----------



## Abdulla6169

leigti said:


> The forum is really slow tonight. I've noticed it has been slower lately, maybe people are out Christmas shopping.


I'm taking mid-terms...


----------



## Abdulla6169

^ How I feel right now...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> ^ How I feel right now...


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO!


----------



## smarch

leigti said:


> The forum is really slow tonight. I've noticed it has been slower lately, maybe people are out Christmas shopping.


 I'm also taking finals (and its a rough semester) I thought it was funny that me and Abdulla said we'd be on less because of them on the same day lol


----------



## smarch

Yesterday I got all excited I was home and would have all day to work... I ended up getting no work done at all... I watched Law and Order SVU, rolled around on the couch and yelled at the cat since I couldn't get comfortable, watched friends, played a game on my kindle, gave franklin a bath, and beak trim, ended up on youtube... I'm ashamed! I stress and complain so much yet pull crap like that. After working till lunch today I will be going to campus (or my town library if theres too many people at school) and not leaving until I finish at least 2 papers... So if anyone sees me after noon (EST) just remind me to do my work, I should be good though


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i will get rich off my swag


Yeah... I'd love a sample too. Seems like you 'think' you have enough to me and leigti for life


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

leigti said:


> The forum is really slow tonight. I've noticed it has been slower lately, maybe people are out Christmas shopping.


100% agree! Last night generated 5 FISH FLIPPIN PAGES to catch up on... 
Not an issue with me, though, I don't usually shop for gifts... I make them!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> ^ How I feel right now...


We all know you'll do awesome! 
(and we're counting on you to shake some 'swag' out of Nick with good scores)  JK! Be happy and don't wear red, scientifically affects concentration.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Work, finances, weather, health issues, the cat puked on my bed, that's about it.



Hope it was just a passing thing with the cat, not him getting sick.  Here's to today being the exact opposite of yesterday.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> old people problems



Mature, responsible people who have real lives problems.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello "people"



So nice to see this! lol


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!*


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> You won't have to! Remember I said move to Houston!



Yvonne, he's just trying to butter you up so you sale him the yellowfoot (when and if it hatches) instead of to me. He's not fooling me.


----------



## Jacqui

It's 30 outside with fog. While I would rather be seeing the sun, fog is better then the freezing drizzle patches we are suppose to have been having.


----------



## smarch

Has anyone here ever tried to make an enclosure that hangs from the ceiling? I'm going to be looking into seeing if my work desk will fit into my little study area, Nank's tank lives in the top shelf of my desk, the work desk doesn't have such a shelf, so I'm thinking of upgrading his housing immensely if my desk fits but would essentially have to hang it from the ceiling. Theres no real ceiling type thing in the area since I'm in the basement, so you can see all the studs and wires so I can't imagine it being a huge problem to make it work, I was wondering if anyones tried?


----------



## Jacqui

I don't recall seeing one before. You could also do support legs down to the sides of the desk and support brackets under it, hooked to the walls. Would give it more strength and stability I would think. Would worry about the weight and if it would move, if supported by something like just wires.

Keep in mind it's harder to watch the tortoise and to work with (ie clean enclosures. ect) with an enclosure that is higher up. Nice thing is it is usually warmer up high.

Will be interesting to see what you come up with and how you like it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi, everybody! (except for Little Nicky - I'm not speaking to him until he let's the "old people" thing go).

It's foggy here too, Jacqui. There will be some accidents on Hwy 99 today for sure. 

Here it is, almost Christmas, and we haven't had a night of frost yet. Maybe there's something to this 'global warming' thing they're always talking about.

I have a couple of hatchling box turtles in the hatchling leopard tortoise habitat here in the house. I was too lazy to try to find a spot to set up another habitat. Anyway...occasionally I'll move the leopard babies to their feeding station then put the two box turtles at the opposite end and give them some worms. I'll be darned if the leopard tortoises don't come over and try to eat the worms.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I don't recall seeing one before. You could also do support legs down to the sides of the desk and support brackets under it, hooked to the walls. Would give it more strength and stability I would think. Would worry about the weight and if it would move, if supported by something like just wires.
> 
> Keep in mind it's harder to watch the tortoise and to work with (ie clean enclosures. ect) with an enclosure that is higher up. Nice thing is it is usually warmer up high.
> 
> Will be interesting to see what you come up with and how you like it.


 I wont know for sure if I'll even be doing it until I know the desk fits and my dad wont be hurt that I want to replace the desk he made me, my problem is it just isn't big enough anymore... than again with only 1 semester of college left and that just being of 4 art classes and my intention to just use the area for art as a little studio later why get a nice(ish) desk when its probably going to end up covered in plaster.... I thnk I've just talked myself out of the desk... but i'm still thinking of the hanging enclosure idea (he's in the tank due to me being told that was ok and really having no space to even make for him. 
I was thinking chain not wire... more durable since I don't want to go full out cable. 
I can mount it to my desk or at least fasten it, I didn't think about it moving... do you think he alone could move it? I mean its in a secluded corner of the house only I go into. 
The front would always have a glass/plexi type thing since I like seeing him, and he's never been bothered by the area he has, he likes to look out and stare at me too lol, that way seeing him would be the same as usual, actually now that its Christmas peoples suggestions for a Christmas tree plastic tub would be easy to get in a store and closed chamber (temp and humidity have become a huge problem!)
I already have to do like a little mountain climbing escapade to clean his tank and feed him now and have been for years so that wouldn't be a big problem (in fact I credit myself for standing on rolling/spinning chairs and never falling on my face yet). 
I'll be sure to share how the process goes if I create it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

May you rest in peace Ziad Abu Ein... Said Abu Ein was the settlement minister in the Palestinian Authority. He was hit with a tear gas canister in his chest and and an Israeli Defense Force soldier hit him in the chest with his rifle's butt and his helmet. He probably died of suffocation after collapsing. He stopped with his group a little distance from settlements, and tried planting olive trees in the land where he believed Israel was going to occupy more land and expand settlements. His last words condemned the Israeli Defense Forces for being too brutal and their attacking of the group when they came to plant olive trees. He speciafically called them "terrorist".


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, man! I feel sorry for all you folks who access the forum on your mobile devices. What a hardship this is. I recently got a Kindle Fire because my Kindle bit the dust. So this a.m. I thought I would set up a plain-old-person-type account on the Kindle Fire so I could see what new members go through when using a mobile device.

- trying to hit those tiny squares with my big fat finger - yikes!
- reading the words on such a tiny screen - yikes!
- trying to figure out how to get numbers instead of letters to type - yikes!


So I got it all figured out and set up an account, but then I was supposed to go to the email and confirm. But I don't have access to my email account through the Kindle. Never set it up. Don't even know how. But I went on the computer and got the email and confirmed. Now I have an every day, regular account. It takes twice as long to type on the Kindle screen as it does on my computer keyboard.

I've asked Josh to delete my new account (aaaaaaa). It's way too hard to do the forum on the Kindle Fire. I really feel sorry for people who don't have a regular computer.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, man! I feel sorry for all you folks who access the forum on your mobile devices. What a hardship this is. I recently got a Kindle Fire because my Kindle bit the dust. So this a.m. I thought I would set up a plain-old-person-type account on the Kindle Fire so I could see what new members go through when using a mobile device.
> 
> - trying to hit those tiny squares with my big fat finger - yikes!
> - reading the words on such a tiny screen - yikes!
> - trying to figure out how to get numbers instead of letters to type - yikes!
> 
> 
> So I got it all figured out and set up an account, but then I was supposed to go to the email and confirm. But I don't have access to my email account through the Kindle. Never set it up. Don't even know how. But I went on the computer and got the email and confirmed. Now I have an every day, regular account. It takes twice as long to type on the Kindle screen as it does on my computer keyboard.
> 
> I've asked Josh to delete my new account (aaaaaaa). It's way too hard to do the forum on the Kindle Fire. I really feel sorry for people who don't have a regular computer.


It's easy in the iPhone  Very easy, you just need to know how to zoom in effectively and efficiently and you must adapt to the small keyboard.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> It's easy in the iPhone  Very easy, you just need to know how to zoom in effectively and efficiently and you must adapt to the small keyboard.


The iPhone automatically resizes the site to make it easier to read, but I have to zoom out and then in while checking alerts. Maybe the kindle is harder to browse with than the iPhone. I've never even seen a Kindle. Sounds like a nice thing though.


----------



## leigti

I dictate all my replies, emails, messages, etc. into my iPhone. And it will read it all back to me if I ask it to. I also have all the text on the largest setting.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, everybody! (except for Little Nicky - I'm not speaking to him until he let's the "old people" thing go).
> 
> It's foggy here too, Jacqui. There will be some accidents on Hwy 99 today for sure.
> 
> Here it is, almost Christmas, and we haven't had a night of frost yet. Maybe there's something to this 'global warming' thing they're always talking about.
> 
> I have a couple of hatchling box turtles in the hatchling leopard tortoise habitat here in the house. I was too lazy to try to find a spot to set up another habitat. Anyway...occasionally I'll move the leopard babies to their feeding station then put the two box turtles at the opposite end and give them some worms. I'll be darned if the leopard tortoises don't come over and try to eat the worms.



Smart leopards.  We have frost just about every morning, but not always pretty designed frosts.


----------



## Jacqui

Back to Yvonne's leopards... I love it when they show us that we humans do not always know or understand what they really may need or want in their diet.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui - this was the same thing Will said when I told him about it and told him I usually try to keep them away from the worms. He said go ahead and let them have them. It's not a 'learned' behaviour, but an ingrain one.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Jacqui - this was the same thing Will said when I told him about it and told him I usually try to keep them away from the worms. He said go ahead and let them have them. It's not a 'learned' behaviour, but an ingrain one.



Yeppers.


----------



## Jacqui

I just had my first ever bowl of white chili. Super duper yummy. Do any of you make it and have a good recipe you would share? (I know I can look one up online, but would rather try one somebody vouches as good  )


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne before I was on this forum I thought old people where just wrinkly annoying Things. But now I have seen that your kind is actually really cool.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Yvonne before I was on this forum I thought old people where just wrinkly annoying Things. But now I have seen that your kind is actually really cool.



Wow, what a statement.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Yvonne before I was on this forum I thought old people where just wrinkly annoying Things. But now I have seen that your kind is actually really cool.


How deep.
(dripping sarcasm) 
No  Nick, that' really nice of you


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I just had my first ever bowl of white chili. Super duper yummy. Do any of you make it and have a good recipe you would share? (I know I can look one up online, but would rather try one somebody vouches as good  )


Not white chili, but regular! 
Do you want the recipe?
(officially, there isn't one, but I do know how to make it!


----------



## Jacqui

I have a regular chili recipe from my childhood that I love.  My children as adults still like it, when I bring it to family gatherings. With just me, I don't make it often as I just can't make it both good and for just one at the same time.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I have a regular chili recipe from my childhood that I love.  My children as adults still like it, when I bring it to family gatherings. With just me, I don't make it often as I just can't make it both good and for just one at the same time.


Chili does tend to go a long way!  Try making a smaller pot... they sell these adorable one-pint Crockpots nowadays, perfect for one serving an extra dinner


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How deep.
> (dripping sarcasm)
> No  Nick, that' really nice of you



But it still doesn't get him off the hook.


----------



## tortadise

What is white chili?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> But it still doesn't get him off the hook.


HA!
Hear that Nickypoo?


----------



## dmmj

I mean, I was a pretty cute kid, but nobody ever, man.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortadise said:


> What is white chili?


I think you just use a different sauce. We're not fans of white chili over here, and I can't remember ever making some,but I have heard of it, so it's just one of those things that you know what it is, but you don't!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> I mean, I was a pretty cute kid, but nobody ever, man.



Of course!


----------



## dmmj

So, all of the sudden, white chili, isn't good enough, huh? hmmmmm.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortadise said:


> What is white chili?



It might be made with chicken instead of beef. When she mentioned it I Googled it and the only recipes that came up were a creamy white sauce and chicken.


----------



## mike taylor

Home at last! Tortoise forum I'm back! You must ask yourself are you turtley enough for the tortoise forum? Now thats the question! We know Nicky poo isn't!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Home at last! Tortoise forum I'm back! You must ask yourself are you turtley enough for the tortoise forum? Now thats the question! We know Nicky poo isn't!


excuse you? i know everything!


----------



## mike taylor

Thats the problem with you whippersnappers! You think you know everything!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i don't like you, your mean


----------



## dmmj

You're mean, not your mean.


----------



## mike taylor

Don't make me give you a whack with my walking cane! Sonny!


----------



## mike taylor

I killed chat! I was joking with you rst! Haha get over it man!


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> What is white chili?



It has chicken, white beans (northern).... thus it ends up being white not red like usual chili.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm still hung up on that fact that I make, “White" chili. Does it count if half my family is Mexican and refer to me as their butler?


----------



## mike taylor

White chili? ?? No way! ! Thats like drinking hot tea with no sugar! Here in Texas we like our chili red and our tea ice cold an sweet!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> White chili? ?? No way! ! Thats like drinking hot tea with no sugar! Here in Texas we like our chili red and our tea ice cold an sweet!



Is your chili made with chunks of meat or ground meat?


----------



## Jacqui

To me, white chili is like bean soup that is spicy and has hunks of chicken in it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I always have dead COW in my chili!!


----------



## mike taylor

Me too! Dead cow or deer is how we do it in Dixie . Haha


----------



## Jacqui

I use my precious little deer meat for tacos.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We have those little black tail deer up here. Eastern Oregon has mule deer, but I've ever gone hunting there once, and that was like 20 years ago only to see doe and quail. So I stopped hunting after teaching my girls to hunt and getting a “wall hanger". And I'd rather see the elk in the pasture than shoot one here. Oregon is thick with government land or timber company land. We get lots of road hunters, and it stopped being too safe out there.


----------



## mike taylor

Hunt in your back yard! I would if I had them eating my tortoise food . Haha yummy deer!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's funny. The tortoises aren't grazing the whole 5 acres.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's funny. The tortoises are grazing the whole 5 acres.


you have more pics of the baby sulcatas?


----------



## Jacqui

Here we have white tail with a few mule deer thrown in. Nobody in my family hunts any more, so what meat I get comes from a hunter who works with my ex.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Our black tail are 90 lbs. standing. Once boned you end up with maybe 50 lbs.


----------



## mike taylor

Thats perfect for eating! Yummy!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

you never answered my question cowboy


----------



## mike taylor

Hey old guy answer the boys question!


----------



## tortadise

mike taylor said:


> White chili? ?? No way! ! Thats like drinking hot tea with no sugar! Here in Texas we like our chili red and our tea ice cold an sweet!


Yep. Spicy red and thick. That "white chili" to me just sounds like a fancy chicken soup with beans in dun der.


----------



## Elohi

Hi everyone.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> Hi everyone.


mike is being mean to me


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> mike is being mean to me


Me too. But I don't have any “new" pictures of the babies.


----------



## smarch

Good evening everyone, today i went to campus and worked on homework for over 4 hours straight, its a lot easier to do work when there's no people in campus, less distractions. Finished 3 total assignments, and now have 4 classes down... only 3 to go (and one paper left is a doozey!) Perhaps i should go to bed instead of finishing Batman and starting a paper, i need my rest to be functional tomorrow to do another 4 hour long homework session... its all over in less than a week, 
In case you haven't noticed I'm a bit better mentally and emotionally than I was the other day, I'll probably get back to that point again by the time i'm done but at least for now I'm running functionally.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i was on craigslist looks for a greenhouse and i found this......http://sacramento.craigslist.org/grd/4796642436.html


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow. You Californians.


----------



## mike taylor

That dude's going to jail! Haha what a dumb ***!


----------



## mike taylor

Elohi said:


> Hi everyone.


Hello Monica . Where have you been hiding? Hummmmm


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Me too. But I don't have any “new" pictures of the babies.


Sorry had to yell. I know how we old guys can't hear to well anymore .


----------



## leigti

Hey Cowboy Ken, have you had any dealings with PNWHS? I have been trying to contact them but have had no luck.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Joanie's group I believe. It seems they may have disbanded. We used to do joint events, but then they sorta faded out and that was back when I was Pres. of the OHS, so at least 10 years ago.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Joanie's group I believe. It seems they may have disbanded. We used to do joint events, but then they sorta faded out and that was back when I was Pres. of the OHS, so at least 10 years ago.


Well, according to their website they still have animals for adoption in June. Oh well, I tried.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've reached out to a mutual connection. I'll email you if/when I hear anything.


----------



## leigti

Thanks, that would be great. I am interested in getting another box turtle so that's what I was trying to talk to them about. They have one listed for adoption.


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Hello Monica . Where have you been hiding? Hummmmm


Lots going on this week. Lots going on until after the first of the year actually.


----------



## mike taylor

I hear you . Same here . This is my down time .


----------



## bouaboua

Hello TFO ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Hello TFO ! !


STEVEN!!!! Waving.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> STEVEN!!!! Waving.


Good evening Sir! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Evening friend.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Steven, have you been to the Chinese Garden Live Turtle & Tortoise Museum in Singapore?


----------



## Elohi

And then this...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're getting this…

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...ning&lat=45.00609&lon=-122.66886#.VIkridm9LCQ


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...ning&lat=45.00609&lon=-122.66886#.VIkridm9LCQ


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well if you're interested, put 97375 in the zip code and click on the red warning.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well if you're interested, put 97375 in the zip code and click on the red warning.


That will be a welcome sigh for 95438..........

But may cause some flood in some lowland area. flood warning advisory issued.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


no one said hi to me....


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no one said hi to me....


Hi Nick. How are you??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Hi Nick. How are you??


hey bouaboua I'm doing good! how about you? are you on vacation?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey bouaboua I'm doing good! how about you? are you on vacation?


No vacation but on a business trip oversea.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey guys


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys


hey


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


How are you?  Are your studies going well?


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


Morning


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


Good Morning Noel ! ! ! ! 

May you have a nice day at work today! !!


----------



## Abdulla6169

I completely distrust and feel disgust towards the CIA now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Anyone online?


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Noel ! ! ! !
> 
> May you have a nice day at work today! !!


Hey Steven! Hope all is going well on your business trip


----------



## Abdulla6169

Why is everyone sleeping ?!?!


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Steven! Hope all is going well on your business trip


I'm doing well. This is my routine trip. I'm doing this regularly. I'm getting old for doing like this on the regular base now. But I think it is God's blessing that I still able to do it. 

Thank you Sir for asking! ! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Noel ! ! ! !
> 
> May you have a nice day at work today! !!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I completely distrust and feel disgust towards the CIA now.


For those of you who don't know what I'm referring to, I'm referring to the CIA report.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO!


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Morning TFO!


Morning Mike!


----------



## Abdulla6169

UGH. I'm sick (literally). I'm coughing, dry heaving, and I have a headache and feel dizziness and my eyes are tearing slightly.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> UGH. I'm sick (literally). I'm coughing, dry heaving, and I have a headache and feel dizziness and my eyes are tearing slightly.


get better!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> get better!


My grades are fine though, so that's a good thing.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I should probably get back to studying.


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> UGH. I'm sick (literally). I'm coughing, dry heaving, and I have a headache and feel dizziness and my eyes are tearing slightly.


Get better friend


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> get better!





AZtortMom said:


> Get better friend


Thanks guys. I'm so tired. Talking is hard. btw, I visited the doctor and he said my throat was congested. I have painkillers (which havent killed the pain yet) and I have anti-biotics.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I want to sleep.


----------



## Abdulla6169

*Yawn*


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Morning TFO!


Morning Mike! !


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> I want to sleep.


I'll be up for another couple hour. It is almost 9:00 PM here.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> get better!


What are you doing putting reply in the forum at this time of the morning??


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> What are you doing putting reply in the forum at this time of the morning??


He was probably awake all night


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> What are you doing putting reply in the forum at this time of the morning??


who needs sleep when you have swag!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Who needs swag when you're ME!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Steven, it's the winds that are heading my way that will be making things fun.


----------



## jaizei

http://rt.com/news/177684-sleep-mutant-gene-thatcher/


----------



## jaizei

Not the greatest ability but one step closer to fulfilling my dream of being an X-Men.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> You're mean, not your mean.


Thank you. 
Mr KnowItAll, your post made me cry a little on the inside


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Why is everyone sleeping ?!?!


Because here it was 430! AM! I don't get up at 430 am!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> UGH. I'm sick (literally). I'm coughing, dry heaving, and I have a headache and feel dizziness and my eyes are tearing slightly.


 I gave you my flu via the interwbs 
Feel better! I'm already a few days into mine!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Because here is was 430! Am! I don't get up at 430 Am!



And with that attitude you never will.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Good morning!
You know TFOers, when I was your age, I didn't have all these fancy technological things to 'inhabit'!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> And with that attitude you never will.


Should I want to?


----------



## phebe121

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I gave you my flu via the interwbs
> Feel better! I'm already a few days into mine!



Is everyone sicki have bronchitis


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> UGH. I'm sick (literally). I'm coughing, dry heaving, and I have a headache and feel dizziness and my eyes are tearing slightly.


 Feel better, getting ill during finals is the worst! And you get worn down with all the studying and it makes you more susceptible to being sick and make the sickness even less pleasant. 
I have a sinus headache today, its weird, never had one before but I know what it is now! Its going to make my working on papers today an interesting situation since I just want to be curled up in bed.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Should I want to?



Yes. It's the best part of the day.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Yes. It's the best part of the day.


Only if you go to the beach in that time!


----------



## jaizei

Early morning is the best time to go swimming.


----------



## Yvonne G

I get up at 5a because Misty won't let me sleep later.

And...Little Nicky would do better in school if he didn't spend so much time looking at all the craigslists around the country and studied instead. But I'm not talking to him yet because he still hasn't laid off the old people stuff.


----------



## jaizei

I usually get up at 4, but I've been so busy that lately it's been 3-3:30.


----------



## jaizei

Which isn't that bad except for the part where I usually go to sleep 11-12.


----------



## smarch

I go to bed at 10-10:30 and have trouble waking up at 6:30!!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I usually get up at 4, but I've been so busy that lately it's been 3-3:30.



So, what time to you go to bed? I need at least 5 hours of sleep. No way I could get up that early.

Nevermind...I should have read all the posts before I responded.


----------



## mike taylor

phebe121 said:


> Is everyone sicki have bronchitis


Bronchitis nobody got time for that!


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> I go to bed at 10-10:30 and have trouble waking up at 6:30!!


 

Oh man...you miss all the good TV when you go to bed that early. Castle, Sons of Anarchy, How to Get Away With Murder, Blue Bloods...to name just a few.


----------



## Yvonne G

I live in a cave, and don't have contact with the outside world, so unless my tortoises give it to me, I don't get sick.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

phebe121 said:


> Is everyone sicki have bronchitis


I guess so! Get better!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> I live in a cave, and don't have contact with the outside world, so unless my tortoises give it to me, I don't get sick.


Do you want me to visit? 
(JK, I'm not contagious anymore )


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Bronchitis nobody got time for that!


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man...you miss all the good TV when you go to bed that early. Castle, Sons of Anarchy, How to Get Away With Murder, Blue Bloods...to name just a few.


 Its the shows own faults for airing so late on a weeknight, I know I miss out on Sons of Anarchy, never seen an episode but know I want to, American Horror Story is also on past my bed time which is disappointing since this season actually sounded good (I haven't really cared for any since the first season) When the Walking dead was airing I'd stay up until 11 to watch the Talking Dead after, but I'd be completely wiped the next day never fail. 
On weekends I stay up until a good 1:00ish range, but usually just get a headache and then sleep 12+ hours


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Feel better, getting ill during finals is the worst! And you get worn down with all the studying and it makes you more susceptible to being sick and make the sickness even less pleasant.
> I have a sinus headache today, its weird, never had one before but I know what it is now! Its going to make my working on papers today an interesting situation since I just want to be curled up in bed.


Oh no. Sinisitus or whatever that is away gives me pinkeye 
Everybody feel better!


----------



## Yvonne G

That's just great! Now I'm afraid to touch my keyboard. I hope none of you have sneezed on the screen.


----------



## smarch

Right about now my only thought is why is it only 10:20!? I guess my head is making me miserable, I don't even know what to go get on the way to school to work on papers, a coffee for the caffeine (which will super set off my already going acid reflux) or some sort of vitamin infused drink to maybe ward off anything.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> That's just great! Now I'm afraid to touch my keyboard. I hope none of you have sneezed on the screen.





*sneeze.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Right about now my only thought is why is it only 10:20!? I guess my head is making me miserable, I don't even know what to go get on the way to school to work on papers, a coffee for the caffeine (which will super set off my already going acid reflux) or some sort of vitamin infused drink to maybe ward off anything.


Lemonade tastes great with a headache


----------



## Elohi

Good morning everyone. 
It's all dark, cold, and rainy here this morning. Dogs had my up an he earlier than usual. booooooo!
That followed by major chaos because my big kids both forgot their backpacks in my husbands car and he left for work early. 
Then the min pin ran out the door and chased the cat and I sprinted after him in my pajamas and barefoot. Lovely. Now the neighbors surely wonder about my sanity. Lol
But on a more chipper note, I've not let it get me down. And little bitty is learning to read. How cool is that?! She just turned 3 in September.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Lemonade tastes great with a headache


 I'll have to decide how I feel after lunch on that, it sounds yummy now, but its one of my sometimes trigger things for acid reflux (which has been back with a vengeance since i'm stressed and decided to live off mt dew and coffee) ... why does Mt Dew still sound so yummy, I know it'll make me hurt but I still want it so bad, in my defense it hurts the acid reflux less than coffee...


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Good morning everyone.
> It's all dark, cold, and rainy here this morning. Dogs had my up an he earlier than usual. booooooo!
> That followed by major chaos because my big kids both forgot their backpacks in my husbands car and he left for work early.
> Then the min pin ran out the door and chased the cat and I sprinted after him in my pajamas and barefoot. Lovely. Now the neighbors surely wonder about my sanity. Lol
> But on a more chipper note, I've not let it get me down. And little bitty is learning to read. How cool is that?! She just turned 3 in September.


 Watching kids grow is just awesome, my sister was sitting our little cousin Kam and they brought him to walmart and he was counting the register numbers as they went by, I think he just turned 2, I don't remember time flies with little ones! It was like one day he wasn't talking and the next he was!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Not the greatest ability but one step closer to fulfilling my dream of being an X-Men.



What power are you wanting?


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

It's another foggy morning (hope today it burns off at some point though). I guess having morning fog isn't a bad trade off for the days getting above 32.


----------



## Yvonne G

Last night our fabulous, always right, weatherman predicted we have a very strong storm front coming in. So this a.m. I tak Misty out in the back yard and there are may 6 or 10 drying up water spots on the cement, a heavy, overcast sky and a foggy feel to the air. Now, a few hours later, the sky is still heavy, but no rain. I'm so glad our day time temps don't get as low as yours.


----------



## Jacqui

What do you all think about this? (asking since we have parents at all stages of their children's lives and students in various years in schooling)
https://www.yahoo.com/parenting/dad-speaks-out-after-21-year-old-sues-him-to-pay-104864515872.html


----------



## phebe121

Thanks and hes right i dont have time for it lol but i push forward having all these animals not there fault got to take care of them.and a daughter to take care of


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> What do you all think about this? (asking since we have parents at all stages of their children's lives and students in various years in schooling)
> https://www.yahoo.com/parenting/dad-speaks-out-after-21-year-old-sues-him-to-pay-104864515872.html


----------



## Yvonne G

I think it's horse pucky. No one is born with the 'right' to have someone else pay for what they want. If she wants to go to college, let her figure out how to pay for it herself.


----------



## phebe121

Jacqui said:


> What do you all think about this? (asking since we have parents at all stages of their children's lives and students in various years in schooling)
> https://www.yahoo.com/parenting/dad-speaks-out-after-21-year-old-sues-him-to-pay-104864515872.html



I think shes 21 and a adult at 21 i already had a baby and taking care of her,not only that most kids have to work to pay there way threw collage.as parents they shouldnt have spoiled her so much


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> What do you all think about this? (asking since we have parents at all stages of their children's lives and students in various years in schooling)
> https://www.yahoo.com/parenting/dad-speaks-out-after-21-year-old-sues-him-to-pay-104864515872.html


 Well here's your input from a 21 year old college student.
I think its utterly ridiculous that the parents are forced to pay, that shes not even staying with either and they're forced to pay. She's 21, she's an adult, after someone hits 18 they become their own responsibility, YOU sign your own papers not your parents anymore. And if you move out you move out, but that means you're paying your own bills, and that includes schooling. They had plans and acceptable agreements to pay for her schooling but that wasn't acceptable, and I think that's on her not them to work out. 
I don't see it as an obligation for parents to pay for college, I'm ever thankful mine are paying the tuition that's due up front while I take on the smaller half of the loans to come. I don't take that for granted because I realize I could be on my own. 
I think it is selfish and a very childish thing to do. She got caught drinking underage in a school program, there's penalties, (i'm not saying I didn't have a few drinks here or there underage, since lets be honest college kids do drink, but I never did it in a place other than hanging out with a close friend on a weekend night while planning to stay over), but no my parents didn't know that until I was 21 or there probably would have been issues. I've never done anything wrong and I still have rules, they're more lax on chores than they used to but I still have a curfew of about 10 (its also relaxed as long as I check in and tell them before plans it'll be later) they still expect me to call in and all. That's what parents do! They let me keep living in their house I keep following their rules. 
I completely agree with the parents on this one. 
The biggest thing that had me frustrated was married parents are free from having to pay tuition but divorced ones aren't!? What! That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning!


Morning *waves*


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> What do you all think about this? (asking since we have parents at all stages of their children's lives and students in various years in schooling)
> https://www.yahoo.com/parenting/dad-speaks-out-after-21-year-old-sues-him-to-pay-104864515872.html


How can a girl shun her parents and expect them to pay for her? That's illogical...


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like you are all thinking the same thing as I was about parents being forced to pay for the child's college.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Elohi

My foster tortoise is here. 





Her name is Franklin. She is Freckles clutchmate.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I


Yvonne G said:


> Last night our fabulous, always right, weatherman predicted we have a very strong storm front coming in. So this a.m. I tak Misty out in the back yard and there are may 6 or 10 drying up water spots on the cement, a heavy, overcast sky and a foggy feel to the air. Now, a few hours later, the sky is still heavy, but no rain. I'm so glad our day time temps don't get as low as yours.


 it's been rain. For 10 hour now...


----------



## Jacqui

I just love the high blonde leopards when they are young.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I it's been rain. For 10 hour now...



Did you go for a walk in the rain?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Lol people are protesting to cancel the school day they keep pulling the fire alarm


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Lol people are protesting to cancel the school day they keep pulling the fire alarm



Not a smart thing to do at all and there are major consequences if caught. What are they protesting?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Not a smart thing to do at all and there are major consequences if caught. What are they protesting?


Like every over school in the district was canceled today because of the rain except this school


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like your school may have had the right idea.


----------



## Jacqui

It's dark now and my body is glad the outside work day is over too. Two truckbox loads of my brush/branches to the dump, one load for a neighbor, four garbage bags of leaves to the boxturtle enclosure, and two garbage cans full of dead grasses and small weeds. Not a bad afternoon.


----------



## AZtortMom

Sounds like a very productive day


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> What do you all think about this? (asking since we have parents at all stages of their children's lives and students in various years in schooling)
> https://www.yahoo.com/parenting/dad-speaks-out-after-21-year-old-sues-him-to-pay-104864515872.html


I personally would've told the judge to kiss it . Then turned around and pointed at my butt . Then put my hands up so put me in jail . I wouldn't pay a damn dime nope . Then I would look at my daughter and say you happy . Now you take care of youf brothers and sisters because I'm going to jail . I would sit in there for life if I had to . That is the most ridiculous thing ever . I'm sorry if you as my kid don't follow my rules sorry bud you are on your own .


----------



## mike taylor

You was a busy woman today!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i fix my computer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leigti

There are 80 mph gusts of wind today, walking home from work was not fun.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


>


Oh wow...that is just beautiful!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven, it's the winds that are heading my way that will be making things fun.


I talked to my wife this morning and sje said we have high wind and flash flood advisory yesterday. She was waking up by a loud noise at 4:00 AM this morning because the high wind blew over some floor pot. 

I think what ever you have over there, also in my neighborhood. what?? We are about 500 miles apart??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> There are 80 mph gusts of wind today, walking home from work was not fun.


Our electric has flickered once so far. The generator is on standby. Karen's clinic lost power about 45 minutes ago, and it's not back on. 213 is closed both ways from down trees just north of Mololla. Good times.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> I think what ever you have over there, also in my neighborhood. what?? We are about 500 miles apart??


We're just seeing what it would be like to be neighbors. Lol.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Our electric has flickered once so far. The generator is on standby. Karen's clinic lost power about 45 minutes ago, and it's not back on. 213 is closed both ways from down trees just north of Mololla. Good times.


Yikes. The lights have flickered on and off here all day. Some trees and a bunch of limbs are down. At least it is not cold so that is good. It is 66°.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Wow...I hope you guys stay safe, have continued power, and that your torts keep warm!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Prairie Mom said:


> Wow...I hope you guys stay safe, have continued power, and that your torts keep warm!!!!


My generator runs our house. I just flick a switch and plug it in! All my torts will be toasty warm and Karen fresh water tropical fish will stay happy. And I'll have satellite tv and the Internet machine !!!!


----------



## leigti

Prairie Mom said:


> Wow...I hope you guys stay safe, have continued power, and that your torts keep warm!!!!


Thanks, I'm glad I have relatively cold tolerant species, Russian and Boxturtle. They'll be fine as long as the power doesn't go out for long or at least comes back on tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm wondering if Heather lost power. Medford had 30,000-40,000 golfs without power this morning when it first started rolling north.


----------



## leigti

What is 30,000 to 40,000 golfs?


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My generator runs our house. I just flick a switch and plug it in! All my torts will be toasty warm and Karen fresh water tropical fish will stay happy. And I'll have satellite tv and the Internet machine !!!!


Dang it, I need a generator!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My generator runs our house. I just flick a switch and plug it in! All my torts will be toasty warm and Karen fresh water tropical fish will stay happy. And I'll have satellite tv and the Internet machine !!!!


This is what I have. I'm some what ready for the power outage.


----------



## bouaboua

But you need to have window crak open to use this propane heater to prevent carbon monoxide poison.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> What is 30,000 to 40,000 golfs?


Folks…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We run the wood heat. My generator has 2) 15 amp 1) 20 amp and 1)30 amp plugs on it. Then a bunch of misc. standard plugs.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> But you need to have window crak open to use this propane heater to prevent carbon monoxide poison.


And if you don't have power the tv is blank.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And if you don't have power the tv is blank.


You know what Ken??

We don't watch TV that much. We have other entertainment other then TV while power is out.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We run the wood heat. My generator has 2) 15 amp 1) 20 amp and 1)30 amp plugs on it. Then a bunch of misc. standard plugs.


We may consider one now! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> You know what Ken??
> 
> We don't watch TV that much. We have other entertainment other then TV while power is out.


Nice! LOL.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We run the wood heat. My generator has 2) 15 amp 1) 20 amp and 1)30 amp plugs on it. Then a bunch of misc. standard plugs.


And a plug with a built in converter to charge deep cycle 12 volt storage batteries.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nice! LOL.


I know ! ! !

Like soaking the torts and cleaning their enclosure.....Something like that! ! ! ! ! Hahahahahaha.................


----------



## leigti

You know, a lot of babies are born nine months after a major power outage


----------



## Abdulla6169

You don't get power outages here...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Although durning big storms the TV is out...


----------



## Prairie Mom

leigti said:


> You know, a lot of babies are born nine months after a major power outage


I thought the same exact thing...ha ha ha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> You know, a lot of babies are born nine months after a major power outage


ew


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ew


I'm sorry, this is an adult topic


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I'm sorry, this is an adult topic


but babies come from the stork, thats what my parents told me.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but babies come from the stork, thats what my parents told me.
> View attachment 109507


Now I know how you will have enough money to support all those future tortoises you inherit. You won't have any kids to spend the money on.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry folks, I have to ;
BALTIMORE, Md. -- University of Oregon quarterback Marcus Mariota has won The Johnny Unitas Golden Arm Award®, presented annually by the Johnny Unitas Golden Arm
Educational Foundation, Inc. and Transamerica to the nation’s top quarterback who best exemplifies character, scholastic and athletic achievement.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sorry folks, I have to ;
> BALTIMORE, Md. -- University of Oregon quarterback Marcus Mariota has won The Johnny Unitas Golden Arm Award®, presented annually by the Johnny Unitas Golden Arm
> Educational Foundation, Inc. and Transamerica to the nation’s top quarterback who best exemplifies character, scholastic and athletic achievement.


I am not into college football, I prefer the pros. But it is always nice when an elite athlete is actually also a good person and does good things for people.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Then there is this…
UO junior quarterback Marcus Mariota was named national player of the year by the Walter Camp Football Foundation on Thursday afternoon. Later in the day, at ESPN's Home Depot College Football Awards show, Mariota was honored with another player of the year designation, the Maxwell Award, and also the Davey O'Brien National Quarterback Award.

"The greatest thing about him is, he improved in a ton of areas while remaining 100 percent true to who he is," UO coach Mark Helfrich said, "which is a humble, tough, competitive worker."

In addition, Mariota and cornerback Ifo Ekpre-Olomu were named first-team all-Americans by the Walter Camp Football Foundation, the first of the five most prestigious all-America teams to be announced this winter. Center Hroniss Grasu made the second team.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i hate school i was taking a test and my phone went on in class and i got 50% off my grade on the test!!!!!!!!! i #^@#^@%#*^@#*&!#!*&#&# hate that teacher


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate school i was taking a test and my phone went on in class and i got 50% off my grade on the test!!!!!!!!! i #^@#^@%#*^@#*&!#!*&#&# hate that teacher


It doesn't seem right that your phone going off should affect your grades. I agree that it shouldn't go off in class, remember I am old and didn't even have a cell phone until just a few years ago? But it should not have anything to do with your grades.can you talk to the teacher and see if they will change their mind? Maybe some other penalty besides affecting grades.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> It doesn't seem right that your phone going off should affect your grades. I agree that it shouldn't go off in class, remember I am old and didn't even have a cell phone until just a few years ago? But it should not have anything to do with your grades.can you talk to the teacher and see if they will change their mind? Maybe some other penalty besides affecting grades.


i talked with her and she was like no you get 50% off your test grade and I'm like nooooooo


----------



## leigti

Hey RST, you are really good at finding cute pictures. Can you find me a smart Alec version of "Porcupine love" ?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Hey RST, you are really good at finding cute pictures. Can you find me a smart Alec version of "Porcupine love" ?


whtas that?


----------



## bouaboua

leigti said:


> You know, a lot of babies are born nine months after a major power outage


We are WAY, WAY pass that stage already. 

You can be sure of. No baby will be born here. But I hope for Torts baby though.......


----------



## leigti

Sort of an inside joke that would be way too hard to explain. But have you ever wondered how baby porcupines come to be? Have you seen Cowboy Ken's "slowpoke" T-shirt? I'm looking for something along those lines.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Sort of an inside joke that would be way too hard to explain. But have you ever wondered how baby porcupines come to be? Have you seen Cowboy Ken's "slowpoke" T-shirt? I'm looking for something along those lines.


i don't get it.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't get it.


That's okay I'll look myself. Where do you find all those smart Alec images he always post?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> That's okay I'll look myself. Where do you find all those smart Alec images he always post?


what are smart alec images?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what are smart alec images?


Smart&$%, You know, intelligent donkey


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Smart&$%, You know, intelligent donkey


dude i truly have no idea what they are....


----------



## leigti

Now you are just being one.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Now you are just being one.


what?


----------



## Abdulla6169

@leigti 
Search "Porcupine love joke" or "Porcupine love meme". Then you'll find the pictures you want, I think.


----------



## AZtortMom

Woo hoo! It's my Friday!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Woo hoo! It's my Friday!


Congrats.


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Congrats.


How are you feeling?


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> How are you feeling?


My throat hurts but I can talk more freely now. Makes studying easier  Nice profile photo (I just noticed you changed it )


----------



## jaizei




----------



## tortdad

Great, just frigen great. So I have the entire family loaded up In the suburban (my mother included). We were all loaded up headed to San Antonio to watch my son graduate Air Force basic training when we hit something in the road. 2 flat tires and a busted rim. Stuck waiting on a tow truck and 2 taxis to get us all home. Lovely!


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Great, just frigen great. So I have the entire family loaded up In the suburban (my mother included). We were all loaded up headed to San Antonio to watch my son graduate Air Force basic training when we hit something in the road. 2 flat tires and a busted rim. Stuck waiting on a tow truck and 2 taxis to get us all home. Lovely!


That sucks!


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> My throat hurts but I can talk more freely now. Makes studying easier  Nice profile photo (I just noticed you changed it )


Thanks! That's moe my oldest girl


----------



## jaizei

leigti said:


> But have you ever wondered how baby porcupines come to be?



Carefully.


----------



## jaizei

All this porcupine talk and now I want to watch Critters.


----------



## smarch

Here's my desk at work, it's all packed up since we're moving upstairs to await construction of our new cubicles. Everyone there knows I'm a crazy tortoise lady as well


----------



## jaizei

leigti said:


> It doesn't seem right that your phone going off should affect your grades. I agree that it shouldn't go off in class, remember I am old and didn't even have a cell phone until just a few years ago? But it should not have anything to do with your grades.can you talk to the teacher and see if they will change their mind? Maybe some other penalty besides affecting grades.



If anything, it seems like the penalty isn't persuasive enough.


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> You know what Ken??
> 
> We don't watch TV that much. We have other entertainment other then TV while power is out.





leigti said:


> You know, a lot of babies are born nine months after a major power outage


 Yup... my parents ever so traumatized me by telling me I exist because there was a snowstorm and no power... apparently there's a lot of August '93 babies... they told me this at dinner...


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate school i was taking a test and my phone went on in class and i got 50% off my grade on the test!!!!!!!!! i #^@#^@%#*^@#*&!#!*&#&# hate that teacher


 Note to self: put it on vibrate/silent, airplane mode or off during school. Although my smartphone likes to have a quirk that it can just be in my pocket and all of a sudden the music player will open and start playing music... thankfully its never happened in a class, although college professors seem to be reasonable. 
I think its unreasonable that she took 50% off your grade... I mean that shouldn't effect your grades, in my high school if your phone went off or you were caught texting (smartphones weren't big until my last year and even still only a few owned them) you'd have to bring it to the office and your parents had to pick it up and you could get a detention. Some teachers were more relaxed than others about that though.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> Note to self: put it on vibrate/silent, airplane mode or off during school. Although my smartphone likes to have a quirk that it can just be in my pocket and all of a sudden the music player will open and start playing music... thankfully its never happened in a class, although college professors seem to be reasonable.
> I think its unreasonable that she took 50% off your grade... I mean that shouldn't effect your grades, in my high school if your phone went off or you were caught texting (smartphones weren't big until my last year and even still only a few owned them) you'd have to bring it to the office and your parents had to pick it up and you could get a detention. Some teachers were more relaxed than others about that though.


 i forgot i had my phone even with me, i forgot to turn it off.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i forgot i had my phone even with me, i forgot to turn it off.


 if you have to go (and I'm assuming this is a first offense because if not I can see the teachers point) to the principal and explain it and how you genuinely forgot your phone and made a mistake but don't feel the penalty was fair and they you won't do it again and if it happened again you're aware of the consequences that will be faced. 
Or that you believe the punishment should have been different, not affecting your grades and that (yes unpleasant) you'd rather a detention because that's a punishment that doesn't affect your grades, you didn't cheat and you earned that grade you should be getting. 
If you really want to get it changed advocate for yourself, because that's the only way you'll be able to change it if you really wanted.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Is Yvonne G mia?


----------



## jaizei

Why shouldn't it affect his grade? It could have disturbed others, affecting their grades.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Why shouldn't it affect his grade? It could have disturbed others, affecting their grades.


it was literally one ding from my phone and she yells out who's phone was that and i was like it mine and then she yells out you get 50% of you grade and I'm like why????? so i went to talk with her at lunch but she still said i was getting 50% off.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> if you have to go (and I'm assuming this is a first offense because if not I can see the teachers point) to the principal and explain it and how you genuinely forgot your phone and made a mistake but don't feel the penalty was fair and they you won't do it again and if it happened again you're aware of the consequences that will be faced.
> Or that you believe the punishment should have been different, not affecting your grades and that (yes unpleasant) you'd rather a detention because that's a punishment that doesn't affect your grades, you didn't cheat and you earned that grade you should be getting.
> If you really want to get it changed advocate for yourself, because that's the only way you'll be able to change it if you really wanted.


it was the first time my phone went off during her class.


----------



## jaizei

If you are ever in a position of supervision or management you will learn that there is always an excuse. It may have been the first time for you, but probably not the first time it's happened to her. Hopefully now it will have been the only time your phone goes off in her room.


----------



## Elohi

Ahhhhh!! Watson has a runny nose.  

Soaking him and I'm going to separate him. It's clear and he's been eating fine. 
In his soak he is blowing air out his nose, sometimes blowing bubbles in his water. 

Dammit.


----------



## Elohi

I do need to separate him right? And put him in smaller enclosure? Keep the lowest temp at 85? Anything else?


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> it was literally one ding from my phone and she yells out who's phone was that and i was like it mine and then she yells out you get 50% of you grade and I'm like why????? so i went to talk with her at lunch but she still said i was getting 50% off.


 Another note to self: NEVER fess up unless you're actually caught. 5th amendment rights against self incrimination and all. But I mean in reality she probably couldn't have figured out who's it was if you didn't say... I may be a bad influence though, since it was a good thing you did by fessing up.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> My foster tortoise is here.
> 
> View attachment 109444
> 
> View attachment 109445
> 
> Her name is Franklin. She is Freckles clutchmate.


DIBBS!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I do need to separate him right? And put him in smaller enclosure? Keep the lowest temp at 85? Anything else?


Yes, separate him. I'd say shoot for 85° with 80° being the minimum. I'm just blown away, I know your care. This is unusual.


----------



## Elohi

He doesn't act a bit sick. Just the clear runny nose and occasional squeak. I've got him moved and he's eating. Obviously that's a good sign that it's not affecting that. 
I am suspicioning that his immune system is down from whatever was going on before with the strange red marks on his skin and the two tiny spots of shell rot he had starting. (Remember I had a mixed substrate? I threw that crap out into the garden) I think he may be my weaker baby. I have suspicioned that since he is more shy than the others. He's the slowest to the dish. He's the last to get prime real estate in the enclosure. Not an alpha.


----------



## Elohi

He is pigging out. That makes me feel a little better.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I think he may be my weaker baby. I have suspicioned that since he is more shy than the others. He's the slowest to the dish. He's the last to get prime real estate in the enclosure. Not an alpha.


Set him up alone, keep him alone.


----------



## smarch

Oh man, my acid reflux has been back lately (stress and going to Mt. Dew and coffee, 2 no-nos, for energy to do homework) I just ate 2 brownies like within an hour at work, and they were delicious, but my stomach is rioting about it, like I forgot how nasty GERD is, and that acid reflux pain to me translates to a dull constant nausea, which isn't pleasant. I remember why I got so thin in high school when I was dealing with it, I was in so much pain I refused to eat because it brought me pain and I was never really hungry (person with an eating disorders dream...)
I don't want to start back up on the prevacid pills because they deplete calcium and i'm only 21 and they already wanted to watch my bone density because of the pills... and coming off them was like weeks of awful acid reflux since coming off the pills allowed all the acid that had been blocked over the years of taking the pills free. Just not pleasant feelings!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@smarch that really blows! Me, I drink strong lemon water first out of bed simply because my gut needs balance that direction. Have you tried going the opposite direction?


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @smarch that really blows! Me, I drink strong lemon water first out of bed simply because my gut needs balance that direction. Have you tried going the opposite direction?


 What do you mean by opposite direction?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Acid vs. eliminate acid.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is Yvonne G mia?



Present and accounted for, SIR!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Acid vs. eliminate acid.


So like drinking acidic things then drinking basic things? Or?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For me, if my gut is “clear" of acid, I gut will dump too much in causing stomach distress. Ph imbalance and all. So, I add a slight bit of acid to help with balancing the ph and it works. 
Keep in mind, “I'm not a doctor, but I play one on tv". Here is my logic, if your body is introducing too much acid to correct an imbalance, neutralizing the acid seems that it would stimulate the release of more acid.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Present and accounted for, SIR!


Thank you Yvonne.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For me, if my gut is “clear" of acid, I gut will dump too much in causing stomach distress. Ph imbalance and all. So, I add a slight bit of acid to help with balancing the ph and it works.
> Keep in mind, “I'm not a doctor, but I play one on tv". Here is my logic, if your body is introducing too much acid to correct an imbalance, neutralizing the acid seems that it would stimulate the release of more acid.


I heard about this in one of my books. The author argues that the body realses acid in order to digest food, so the talking of anti-acid pills is not a smart idea. The author also argues that a spoon of vinegar can actually help people with acid reflux. I tried it once with white Italian balsamic vinegar once. It burned the first few seconds then it went away (please note, placebo mighty be in effect here).


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


>



Cameron that's adorable!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Great, just frigen great. So I have the entire family loaded up In the suburban (my mother included). We were all loaded up headed to San Antonio to watch my son graduate Air Force basic training when we hit something in the road. 2 flat tires and a busted rim. Stuck waiting on a tow truck and 2 taxis to get us all home. Lovely!



Sucks major time in several ways.  So will you still be able to see him graduate?


----------



## Jacqui

Acid reflux is horrible.  I feel for ya.


----------



## Jacqui

Mornin'


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning. I'm not really here though. Just stopped by for a minute to say hi.


----------



## Jacqui

Shoe laces... why do they make them so darn long? I don't recall having a problem with length until that ten years or so. I have wide feet, so the shoes aren't closed up tight, the lace is made into a big bow that almost touches the ground, and still the ends are usually dragging on the ground.  I (and the animals) are always stepping on them and untying them.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning. I'm not really here though. Just stopped by for a minute to say hi.



*waves a not really wave*


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting outside my daughter's work place waiting for her to get off for lunch.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What are laces?


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, that's why I love my Crocs. lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi everyone! 
I was having a busy morning, so I'm a little late 
How's your day?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I heard about this in one of my books. The author argues that the body realses acid in order to digest food, so the talking of anti-acid pills is not a smart idea. The author also argues that a spoon of vinegar can actually help people with acid reflux. I tried it once with white Italian balsamic vinegar once. It burned the first few seconds then it went away (please note, placebo mighty be in effect here).


How did exams go? Get a break now? 
(hopefully! )


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Shoe laces... why do they make them so darn long? I don't recall having a problem with length until that ten years or so. I have wide feet, so the shoes aren't closed up tight, the lace is made into a big bow that almost touches the ground, and still the ends are usually dragging on the ground.  I (and the animals) are always stepping on them and untying them.


I make a point to buy shoes and boots that are 100% practical.
This means-
No laces. I wear short backed tennis shoes made for running so that I'm not bothered!
(boots too, who cares about fashion statements?)
No buckles. Oh gosh no.
No fur. I'd melt.
Zipper are okay, but not in a 'fashionable' way.
100% waterproof.
No heels. Why do people subject themselves to heels???
All practical. 
Try finding backless shoes. I can sympathize, my mom has wide feet and gave them to me, so I know backless, laceless shoes in wide are out there! 
EDIT- And shoe tongues and high boots, short shoes are for me!


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

So a few days ago there was this article on LiveScience about this artist dude who painted pictures of the brain. 
Here's one- 




-and the article-
http://www.livescience.com/49060-brain-artwork-gallery.html


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


>


Oops... that's another thing I can't do! Shoe tongues.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Shoe laces... why do they make them so darn long? I don't recall having a problem with length until that ten years or so. I have wide feet, so the shoes aren't closed up tight, the lace is made into a big bow that almost touches the ground, and still the ends are usually dragging on the ground.  I (and the animals) are always stepping on them and untying them.




http://zubits.com


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

This is my background today-


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> http://zubits.com



One of those is $20 bucks!!! I don't even pay that much for the shoes.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> So a few days ago there was this article on LiveScience about this artist dude who painted pictures of the brain.
> Here's one-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -and the article-
> http://www.livescience.com/49060-brain-artwork-gallery.html



When I first saw it, I thought it was a marsh type picture.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


>



Those would fall right off.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> This is my background today-



I love that picture. I remember when somebody posted that once before in the forum and folks got really upset about it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> One of those is $20 bucks!!! I don't even pay that much for the shoes.


I paid 14$ for mine... they are just shoes, no need to be fancy!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> When I first saw it, I thought it was a marsh type picture.


Nope... it's your brain


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I love that picture. I remember when somebody posted that once before in the forum and folks got really upset about it.


But... it's not real!  It's just photoshop... I think it's adorable, and I don't really see many high res desktops or the tortoise lover  
The tortoise gets good care, the shell is smooth, beak and nails are trim and short...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hmmm... 3 hours later, I'm still on TFO. What has happened to me??


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> But... it's not real!  It's just photoshop... I think it's adorable, and I don't really see many high res desktops or the tortoise lover
> The tortoise gets good care, the shell is smooth, beak and nails are trim and short...



Their complaints were more just along the lines of "yuck a tortoise as a food item". Like I said, I like it myself.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hmmm... 3 hours later, I'm still on TFO. What has happened to me??



You have become wise beyond your years?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I paid 14$ for mine... they are just shoes, no need to be fancy!



My normal price I try for is $10. I just can't see paying big bucks for something I will destroy in such a short time.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nope... it's your brain



Maybe your brain, mine is a vast empty wasteland scene.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> You have become wise beyond your years?


LOL. 
I can take this two ways-
One. I learned loadtons from browsing on TFO for 3 hours. 
Two. I've become wise enough to know that TFO is the place to be. 
Hmmm...
Three. I've learned loadtons because TFO is the place to be


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Maybe your brain, mine is a vast empty wasteland scene.


This is it right here-


...
with one of these- 





Best barren space ever.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> LOL.
> I can take this two ways-
> One. I learned loadtons from browsing on TFO for 3 hours.
> Two. I've become wise enough to know that TFO is the place to be.
> Hmmm...
> Three. I've learned loadtons because TFO is the place to be


Four. TFO is where the cool kids hang out.


----------



## Jacqui

Love your positive attitude to even make a barren space magnificent.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Maybe your brain, mine is a vast empty wasteland scene.


And I have to add, my brain mostly looks like this-


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Life is so fun. Yesterday I'm running to town to get gas for the generator if the power goes out. Today is sunnyish and I poured the gas in my truck.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Life is so fun. Yesterday I'm running to town to get gas for the generator if the power goes out. Today is sunnyish and I poured the gas in my truck.


Better go get some more.


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, just be thankful for small weather changes... okay so the sun is kinda a big change.


----------



## Jacqui

For when Steven comes on (because I won't be on then)

*Good morning Steven! *​


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We have zero wind now. It stopped around 8-9:00 PM last night. My favorite was Karen saying to me, “Ken, you've known this storm was coming for a week! Why'd you wait until the afternoon it got here to get everything ready?" I responded, “Your hair is pretty!" She sighed…


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We have zero wind now. It stopped around 8-9:00 PM last night. My favorite was Karen saying to me, “Ken, you've known this storm was coming for a week! Why'd you wait until the afternoon it got here to get everything ready?" I responded, “Your hair is pretty!" She sighed…



You are lucky that is all she did.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! Too hot in here. One thing I can say for this wood stove. It really works. I burn a couple loads of oak with the damper wide open until the stove is real hot, then the next load I cramp it down with the damper almost closed. This burns it real slow and boy does it heat up the house. It's been raining all day.

I made a batch of Hershey Kiss cookies. Best cookie ever invented. I've 8lbs to lose though, so I'll try to save them for my evening snack and dole them out a few days.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey



Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I made a batch of Hershey Kiss cookies. Best cookie ever invented. I've 8lbs to lose though, so I'll try to save them for my evening snack and dole them out a few days.



Let us know how well that works. Here they might last the night.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne i didn't say a old people joke in like 2 days.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Howdy Nicky-Poo! More than boring, how was school? You get winter break soon, right?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy Nicky-Poo! More than boring, how was school? You get winter break soon, right?


i studied my *** off for a test but i failed it. i hate school.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Yvonne i didn't say a old people joke in like 2 days.


Is it cool, though, if I still call you Nicky-Poo?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is it cool, though, if I still call you Nicky-Poo?


i don't really care to much.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Yvonne i didn't say a old people joke in like 2 days.



I for one am very proud of you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i studied my *** off for a test but i failed it. i hate school.


I'm sorry buddy. I did poorly on tests as well, but I always aced the pop quizzes they'd spring on us out of the blue. I think it was because I carried no stress to block my thought process with a test I didn't know was going to happen.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i studied my *** off for a test but i failed it. i hate school.



You may have failed, but atleast you tried. Bonus points for that. Next test will hopefully go better.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You can call me Cowboy Dust if you want.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> You may have failed, but atleast you tried. Bonus points for that. Next test will hopefully go better.


my next test is my final and i have to get a really good grade on it to pass geometry.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You can call me Cowboy Dust if you want.


That's to Nicky-Poo only!


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For me, if my gut is “clear" of acid, I gut will dump too much in causing stomach distress. Ph imbalance and all. So, I add a slight bit of acid to help with balancing the ph and it works.
> Keep in mind, “I'm not a doctor, but I play one on tv". Here is my logic, if your body is introducing too much acid to correct an imbalance, neutralizing the acid seems that it would stimulate the release of more acid.





AbdullaAli said:


> I heard about this in one of my books. The author argues that the body realses acid in order to digest food, so the talking of anti-acid pills is not a smart idea. The author also argues that a spoon of vinegar can actually help people with acid reflux. I tried it once with white Italian balsamic vinegar once. It burned the first few seconds then it went away (please note, placebo mighty be in effect here).


I vanished right after I posted that since we moved our stuff at work (not that I use the forum there *cough cough*) but now we're in a temporary situation with no cubicle walls and I literally share a large table with my dad-boss... sooooooo I'll be off the forum at work until at least the new year and probably a lot of January since things never get done when people say they will. 
I never thought of the idea of introducing acid, although at the same time soda and coffee have the acid, which is why they told me to avoid them when i was diagnosed... but I've started drinking them anyways a whole lot, its really all on me... this semester is murder! Next semester is all art classes and my current plan is to start living more naturally drinking more water instead of flavored stuff, limit coffee as much as possible and eat more whole/raw foods, I assume with those life changes it'll help... although I wonder if the vinegar would help, i mean it cant really hurt to try if i'm already currently in pain.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've never tried vinegar. I don't get acid reflux though. But I do drink about 3/8" lemon concentrate mixed with a full glass of water most mornings. The glass I use is the type of beer glass called a pounder maybe 14oz. I miss it the mornings I'm out. While at my nieces house, I got up and realized I didn't have any there. I opened her fridge and no lemon juice! Buuuut she had margarita mix, so I used that. Lol. And it worked in a pinch. Oh hey, I know. Just have a margarita breakfast and you'll be good to go…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Summertime I drink lots of water. I think it's important to drink lots 30 minutes or so before lunch to clean out your stomach. Then I won't drink any for at least 30-45 mins after I eat so as not to dilute my stomach acids. This is all just whacked out stuff I've found works best for me. It's not based on any doctoring or direction, short of what works for me. And remember what I said earlier, “I'm not a doctor, but I play one on tv."
Come on old timers, someone has to remember Marcus Welby!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And I'm sorry folks, I've just got to, he's a great kid and I'm proud. Humor me. 

http://www.cbssports.com/collegefoo...rcus-mariota-will-do-the-heisman-trophy-proud


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my next test is my final and i have to get a really good grade on it to pass geometry.


Are there math geeks at school that you could give $10-20 bucks to, to help you figure it out? You know, someone you'd be comfortable with showing a weakness to. Heck, I'd figure your folks would pay for it and kinda be impressed with you coming up with the idea and taking it serious.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Are there math geeks at school that you could give $10-20 bucks to, to help you figure it out? You know, someone you'd be comfortable with showing a weakness to. Heck, I'd figure your folks would pay for it and kinda be impressed with you coming up with the idea and taking it serious.


i already have a tutor.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Are you a serious student with your tutor? Do you get pretests to see the areas you need to focus more on?


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've never tried vinegar. I don't get acid reflux though. But I do drink about 3/8" lemon concentrate mixed with a full glass of water most mornings. The glass I use is the type of beer glass called a pounder maybe 14oz. I miss it the mornings I'm out. While at my nieces house, I got up and realized I didn't have any there. I opened her fridge and no lemon juice! Buuuut she had margarita mix, so I used that. Lol. And it worked in a pinch. Oh hey, I know. Just have a margarita breakfast and you'll be good to go…


I have some straight up Cuervo in my desk right now, that acid enough each morning?


----------



## smarch

So today at work after we moved upstairs one of the maintenance men i don't see often saw my desktop pictures of Nank (there's like 5 or 6 that flip every minute) and he was like oh cool is that your turtle, and said something about him looking like a box turtle (i guess understandable to non-experts, go with one you know and hope for the best) so when said nope he's a Russian Tortoise he thought that was really cool and we were talking all about them, and then snapping turtles, and before he left he asked what type tortoise he was again. It was really cool to meet someone more interested in him as the tortoise he is instead of just my pet. made my day


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Are you a serious student with your tutor? Do you get pretests to see the areas you need to focus more on?


serious student?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> I have some straight up Cuervo in my desk right now, that acid enough each morning?


But it's the mixer that you need for the acid…


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Yvonne i didn't say a old people joke in like 2 days.



In that case...Hi Nick! Glad to see you here this evening. How the heck are you?

I never could understand the need for one to learn geometry. The most we had back in the olden days (Nick: it's ok when one makes fun of themselves) was algebra. I didn't do well, but I passed it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> serious student?


You know, do you apply yourself and use the tutor? How often do you skip out instead of meeting?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> In that case...Hi Nick! Glad to see you here this evening. How the heck are you?


HA.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But it's the mixer that you need for the acid…


Way to harsh my buzz!  And my Cuervo isn't my favorite anyways since i got it for my birthday from my mum who doesnt know alcohol (and i couldnt let on that i did either... although being insistent i wanted tequilla probably said enough...) but she came back with gold and i like silver much better, and that is the story of why its still in my desk 
I'll probably just end up trying lemon juice stuff (since vinegar is yucky unless its on chips)!


----------



## Yvonne G

What's the advantage of drinking a bit of vinegar?


----------



## smarch

He just had his face all the way down and his bum up, i missed that shot.. but i think he thinks he's part monkey. 
Also I think i have a temperature problem... thats his warm side... any suggestions until i move him to his christmas present enclosure (i made a thread but btw the hanging christmas tree container will be a go, i have Daddy aproval that it can happen so nake will be leaving his 20gal for christmas, i'm so happy to be giving him a better home!)


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> What's the advantage of drinking a bit of vinegar?


Against acid reflux, its a weird concept to explain that taking in acid may lessen acid in the long run.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You know, do you apply yourself and use the tutor? How often do you skip out instead of meeting?


the tutor comes to my house he is a old.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok...that's it! I take back my post to you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the tutor comes to my house he is a old.


Does he seem to help at all? I mean, if you're not understanding an idea, does he present it differently to help you get it?


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Ok...that's it! I take back my post to you.


in his defense he just said he's old, not something like "he's an old fart" To me that explains hey the guy isnt a student, since some people have problems with student tutors not actually helping much. Just my interpretation though.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> in his defense he just said he's old, not something like "he's an old fart" To me that explains hey the guy isnt a student, since some people have problems with student tutors not actually helping much. Just my interpretation though.


That was my suggestion, a student. The whippersnapper was just saying he was old, not a fellow student.


----------



## smarch

I must have died and gone to heaven (or wherever you believe) I could have eaten this whole tub!!! Yum!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And with that you killed chat. Lol


----------



## mike taylor

I'm here just lurking .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Does he seem to help at all? I mean, if you're not understanding an idea, does he present it differently to help you get it?


he helps me, he is the best tutor i have ever had. i


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> in his defense he just said he's old, not something like "he's an old fart" To me that explains hey the guy isnt a student, since some people have problems with student tutors not actually helping much. Just my interpretation though.


thats what i was just saying!


----------



## smarch

Well it's 9:50 here and I'm exhausted, maybe it's a good night to call it an early bed time


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How did exams go? Get a break now?
> (hopefully! )


I have 4 more exams left. I did study well the last 2 days.


----------



## smarch

I have a rather random question that popped into my tired brain. I understand the 2.14 part of the title but why is it pretend chat, I've been thinking it for a while... I mean we ARE chatting it's not pretend, I don't get it... I think I've seen similar thread names on other forums too... why pretend, have I missed something in the past?


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I have a rather random question that popped into my tired brain. I understand the 2.14 part of the title but why is it pretend chat, I've been thinking it for a while... I mean we ARE chatting it's not pretend, I don't get it... I think I've seen similar thread names on other forums too... why pretend, have I missed something in the past?



It is in place of a 'real' chat room/shout box.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I have 4 more exams left. I did study well the last 2 days.


I'll take the exams if you write 25 more pages on my paper on US media problems lol, I'm actually ok at exams mostly, have a hard time sitting and focusing to write, I have to go to our town library tomorrow to write since I can't focus at all at home.


----------



## jaizei

aka the longest 25 minutes ever



Yvonne G said:


> I have about 25 minutes before I have to leave to go pick up a surrendered desert tortoise. In that time, is there anyone out there in computer-land who wants to pretend we have a chat room and join me here in this thread and talk about nothing?


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> It in place of a 'real' chat room/shout box.


Ah see that makes sense, I knew I missed something  this forum was actually the first I actually joined instead of just perusing, so I never really would have figured that out


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I'll take the exams if you write 25 more pages on my paper on US media problems lol, I'm actually ok at exams mostly, have a hard time sitting and focusing to write, I have to go to our town library tomorrow to write since I can't focus at all at home.


I'm pretty sure the school will notice... But thanks for the offer!  Its easy most of the time, so I hope this one is too.


----------



## smarch

So it's like a pretend chat room not we're pretending to chat lol I was thinking we got some weird Houdini magic going on if this isn't called chatting and is just pretend


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> aka the longest 25 minutes ever


That's the real Houdini magic seeing as in essence it's still going  which I'm glad about, I never knew when I popped into chat how much it made me feel even more a part of the community


----------



## jaizei




----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm pretty sure the school will notice... But thanks for the offer!  Its easy most of the time, so I hope this one is too.


Yeah I'd have to new pretty talented anyways to get a passport and a last minute plane ticket and still get back Tuesday for my surgery. Hopefully I'll get a huge chunk done tommorow so Sunday will be easy then Monday is the last final... I do like papers better since I learn more from them than exams, but right now i'd take exams over marathon paper!... hmmm marathon paper... so if I ran a mile for every page I did... it would keep me focused and be a good break between writing and healthy, too bad it would take more time than I have to do that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> That's the real Houdini magic seeing as in essence it's still going  which I'm glad about, I never knew when I popped into chat how much it made me feel even more a part of the community


I always suggest to new folks that I interact with to stop by here. I think this thread is a great place for people to get comfortable enough to interact.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Yeah I'd have to new pretty talented anyways to get a passport and a last minute plane ticket and still get back Tuesday for my surgery. Hopefully I'll get a huge chunk done tommorow so Sunday will be easy then Monday is the last final... I do like papers better since I learn more from them than exams, but right now i'd take exams over marathon paper!... hmmm marathon paper... so if I ran a mile for every page I did... it would keep me focused and be a good break between writing and healthy, too bad it would take more time than I have to do that.


Bye Sarah. Have to go study


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I always suggest to new folks that I interact with to stop by here. I think this thread is a great place for people to get comfortable enough to interact.


i know! i know like 3 peoples actual names here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Bye Sarah. Have to go study


Hey, see you later!


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I always suggest to new folks that I interact with to stop by here. I think this thread is a great place for people to get comfortable enough to interact.


Why you creepy old man! Hahaha. Coyboy dust haha


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Bye Sarah. Have to go study


Best of luck, I should sleep anyways (Que me being on here from my phone in bed for a few hours) I'll see you when we finish school


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I have 4 more exams left. I did study well the last 2 days.


You'll do awesome!


----------



## Jacqui

I wonder how Runt and Sibi are doing.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Bye Sarah. Have to go study


Eat pretzels. They're brain food, they'll help you think!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I wonder how Runt and Sibi are doing.


 I know Sibi became very sick, correct? I hope she's okay.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I know Sibi became very sick, correct? I hope she's okay.


who's? Sibi?


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Eat pretzels. They're brain food, they'll help you think!


Food usually just gives me munchies and I take a break to snack and kinda never stop snacking lol I find hard candies best, apperently it's proved that peppermint helps focus.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who's? Sibi?


A member 
I can't really say, though, because I was a delinquent in pretendchat then


----------



## mike taylor

Where did you go Ken? It's no fun picking on you if you don't fight back .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sylvia. One of us old time ish chatters. I too hope she's ok.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Food usually just gives me munchies and I take a break to snack and kinda never stop snacking lol I find hard candies best, apperently it's proved that peppermint helps focus.


I hate peppermint stuff, I just can't help thinking I'm chewing toothpaste


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Where did you go Ken? It's no fun picking on you if you don't fight back .


*Sigh... stick HarryPotter reference here...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I hate peppermint stuff, I just can't help thinking I'm chewing toothpaste


when i was little i use to secretly eat tooth paste.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I'm feeling sentimental tonight. I just watched the movie for The Giver... they did a great job, but I (OBVIOUSLY! ) like the book better. 
Who else has read the book? 
Nickypoo, movies don't matter


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm feeling sentimental tonight. I just watched the movie for The Giver... they did a great job, but I (OBVIOUSLY! ) like the book better.
> Who else has read the book?
> Nickypoo, movies don't matter


i love movies but i hate books.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> when i was little i use to secretly eat tooth paste.


Oh no... I want to gag. 
Just the texture and the UGH. Why would you do that??? I would vomit. 
(bet you had clean teeth! )


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh no... I want to gag.
> Just the texture and the UGH. Why would you do that??? I would vomit.
> (bet you had clean teeth! )


i don't know i was a really stupid kid. at one point i use to eat soak.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i love movies but i hate books.


Switch it up!  That book is freaking awesome... I love Lois Lowery so much! Another good one Gossamer and Gathering Blue... I just want to live in her brain, it must be so awesome in there!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm feeling sentimental tonight. I just watched the movie for The Giver... they did a great job, but I (OBVIOUSLY! ) like the book better.
> Who else has read the book?
> Nickypoo, movies don't matter



Are there any movies you prefer over the book?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't know i was a really stupid kid. at one point i use to eat soak.


??? You can _*DIE *_from eating soap!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't know i was a really stupid kid. at one point i use to eat soak.



Soak? Is that soap?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Are there any movies you prefer over the book?


Hmm... Let me think...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> ??? You can _*DIE *_from eating soap!


i was like 6 years old when i did that.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Soak? Is that soap?


yes


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> ??? You can _*DIE *_from eating soap!



He was trying to clean up his inner person.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I have 4 more exams left. I did study well the last 2 days.


TYPO. It should have said: did not study well the last two days.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Are there any movies you prefer over the book?



Not me


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Are there any movies you prefer over the book?


Nope. Movies improvise and mess things up... but sometimes, they get it right, like today  
Actually, whoever directed Holes (another great book, Nickypoo!) deserves an award because they got it SPOT ON!


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I hate peppermint stuff, I just can't help thinking I'm chewing toothpaste


I'm particular about my mints, I have little essential oil filled peppermint beads that are the only peppermint that's ok to me, lifesavers HAVE to be wintergreen, and I prefer my gum spearmint. I find in general mint is good for focus, but I've heard studies just about peppermint.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> He was trying to clean up his inner person.


He had (HAD??) a black soul! Get it?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nope. Movies improvise and mess things up... but sometimes, they get it right, like today
> Actually, whoever directed Holes (another great book, Nickypoo!) deserves an award because they got it SPOT ON!


who needs to read when you have swag


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> He had (HAD??) a black soul! Get it?
> View attachment 109626


that was terrible


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs to read when you have swag


Because. There are gosh darn good books out there where the movie sucks or there isn't one. You are missing out on a hug part of culture by not reading. You can learn so much! I love reading. It's sucha great feeling to read a great book and really get into it... just be part of it


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Because. There are gosh darn good books out there where the movie sucks or there isn't one. You are missing out on a hug part of culture by not reading. You can learn so much! I love reading. It's sucha great feeling to read a great book and really get into it... just be part of it


i just realized i can watch game of thrones again because i fixed my computer!


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't know i was a really stupid kid. at one point i use to eat soak.


I ate play dough, Mmmm salty, the idea disgusts new now though, but only because of texture. I also would make balls out of dried glue on my hands... and would even pour glue on my hands to make them... then pop them in my mouth when people thought I was plating with glue again, those I didn't eat just hid and took back out. I was a screwed up child.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that was terrible


I'm sorry... but you didn't deny it! No, I'll stop here... Sorry Nickypoo


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i just realized i can watch game of thrones again because i fixed my computer!



But the books are so much better.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm sorry... but you didn't deny it! No, I'll stop here... Sorry Nickypoo


you better be sorry


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I'm particular about my mints, I have little essential oil filled peppermint beads that are the only peppermint that's ok to me, lifesavers HAVE to be wintergreen, and I prefer my gum spearmint. I find in general mint is good for focus, but I've heard studies just about peppermint.



I love taking those wintergreen ones and cracking them with your teeth in the dark... wait, guess those are Certs.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs to read when you have swag



You do.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> But the books are so much better.


no!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> I ate play dough, Mmmm salty, the idea disgusts new now though, but only because of texture. I also would make balls out of dried glue on my hands... and would even pour glue on my hands to make them... then pop them in my mouth when people thought I was plating with glue again, those I didn't eat just hid and took back out. I was a screwed up child.


I used to be fascinated with pouring glue onto my hands and peeling it off... Admittedly, I still do sometimes  
Something about that 'fresh air' feel, you know? 
At least you never smelled it...


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nope. Movies improvise and mess things up... but sometimes, they get it right, like today
> Actually, whoever directed Holes (another great book, Nickypoo!) deserves an award because they got it SPOT ON!


Haha the spotted lizards are just bearded dragons with spots  they're so much less scary now that I know that lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> But the books are so much better.


Thanks jaizie, almost went there! I haven't read the books yet, but next on my list!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs to read when you have swag


Apparently, you. Reading is good for you.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Haha the spotted lizards are just bearded dragons with spots  they're so much less scary now that I know that lol


I know!  I watched it again recently and I was like HA! Those bearded dragons were in heaven!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Apparently, you. Reading is good for you.


EDIT- oops got to go back for that post!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Apparently, you. Reading is good for you.


lies!!!!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no!


Just a tidbit Nick, I'm almost 100% sure I've never read book that had 'swag'.


----------



## smarch

I find I only end up getting into popular books when the movies are coming out, I saw the first commercial for the hunger games and was like yup need to read that now before I go see the movie. Same for maze runner, haven't had time to read because of school, still haven't seen the movie.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Just a tidbit Nick, I'm almost 100% sure I've never read book that had 'swag'.


Shakespeare created the word swag. have you ever read a mid summer nights dream?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lies!!!!!!


I read and I get high grades. Just saying


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Shakespeare created the word swag. have you ever read a mid summer nights dream?


No! One thing I will not read! PLAYS! Oh no, they are everywhere, so hard to follow... I do NOT like scripts and plays


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I read and I get high grades. Just saying


Ouch.


What's your favorite book?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> No! One thing I will not read! PLAYS! Oh no, they are everywhere, so hard to follow... I do NOT like scripts and plays


but i thought u liked reading.


----------



## smarch

Anyone have Amazon prime and get their "kindle first" books? 
Basically each month prime members get to pick one of 4 books before they're released and you get it free. Pretty great  some good some eh, but I mean it was free, and cool to read before official release.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but i thought u liked reading.


I do. But I can't read plays.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Shakespeare created the word swag. have you ever read a mid summer nights dream?


That was another type of swag. I read that book. The book is basically a love hexagon.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

lets stop talking about reading!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Anyone have Amazon prime and get their "kindle first" books?
> Basically each month prime members get to pick one of 4 books before they're released and you get it free. Pretty great  some good some eh, but I mean it was free, and cool to read before official release.


I know Yvonne has a Kindle...
That's awesome... I can think of times it could come in handy...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lets stop talking about reading!


Okay!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lets stop talking about reading!


Buy an interesting book and read it. It doesn't have to be a classic. Modern books are great.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Buy an interesting book and read it. It doesn't have to be a classic. Modern books are great.


I SAID STOP!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Does anyone here take Robitussin? Because I have the flu, I have congestion. I sound like the bog monster, pretty much  but every time I just THINK about taking it, I feel like gagging... It's so thick, and bubbly, and it tastes SO bad, I've literally thrown up before trying to swallow it. 
Oh no... not happy memories...


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I do. But I can't read plays.



I don't like them either.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I SAID STOP!



No one's forcing you to _read _this.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> No! One thing I will not read! PLAYS! Oh no, they are everywhere, so hard to follow... I do NOT like scripts and plays


I'm bad at following Shakespeare and remember each year in high school my dad had to go to Barnes and Noble and ask for "Shakespeare for Dummies" Lol it's really called No Fear Shakespere but they knew just what he meant. It has English transltions lol.
Midsummer night dream was however a favorite for me.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i found out baby tortoises aren't made a stores


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Buy an interesting book and read it. It doesn't have to be a classic. Modern books are great.


I like classics, too... just so much more original!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I SAID STOP!



Why?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Why?


i no like them readings


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I SAID STOP!


I'm going to read a book after the exams: "An Event in Autumn".


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i found out baby tortoises aren't made a stores
> View attachment 109629


Nope, that's right, they're delivered by the stork!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i no like them readings


Freedom of speech


----------



## Jacqui

I love a book where you feel like you are part of the story and just can't put the book down. then when you finish the book you wish it would just continue.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nope, that's right, they're delivered by the stork!


oh yea


----------



## Jacqui

A book where you feel like the characters are real.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I love a book where you feel like you are part of the story and just can't put the book down. then when you finish the book you wish it would just continue.



That's why I like series. Until it ends or you catch up to the author.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I love a book where you feel like you are part of the story and just can't put the book down. then when you finish the book you wish it would just continue.


Gome Girl is like that. One of my favorite books.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Does anyone here take Robitussin? Because I have the flu, I have congestion. I sound like the bog monster, pretty much  but every time I just THINK about taking it, I feel like gagging... It's so thick, and bubbly, and it tastes SO bad, I've literally thrown up before trying to swallow it.
> Oh no... not happy memories...


Hmm.. I should correct this. Recently some genius in the Robitussin factory though, hey... let's make tussin pills!
So I've been buying those instead... they're huge, but I hate liquid meds, I'm so for taking pill instead, and they taste like... NOTHING... ahhh!
And I have to take Robitussin because it's all that will work for me!


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Does anyone here take Robitussin? Because I have the flu, I have congestion. I sound like the bog monster, pretty much  but every time I just THINK about taking it, I feel like gagging... It's so thick, and bubbly, and it tastes SO bad, I've literally thrown up before trying to swallow it.
> Oh no... not happy memories...


Two words: Alka Seltzer (cold &flu) I've quit the disgusting robatussin, Alka Seltzer is a miracle med, then if it's just a cough I prefer delsum and if I got horrible mucous lung crap going on mucinex pills. Nasty cough syrups are falling out to better medicines.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i no like them readings



Perhaps sorta like we don't like reading about swag?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> A book where you feel like the characters are real.


And deep.


----------



## Jacqui

I very seldom get sick, so sorry no help with med questions.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Two words: Alka Seltzer (cold &flu) I've quit the disgusting robatussin, Alka Seltzer is a miracle med, then if it's just a cough I prefer delsum and if I got horrible mucous lung crap going on mucinex pills. Nasty cough syrups are falling out to better medicines.


I've never tried Alka Seltzer... but I have tried Delsum. Some of this stuff just seems to make me feel worse 
EDIT- and pills that taste like _nothing_... so nice. When the doctor asks, "Liquid or pill?" I ask, "Do you have to chew the pill?" And if they say no, GIVE ME.  But if they say yes, I choose syrup, because chewing something that's tastes terrible is even worse. It sticks in the teeth and sits on your tongue...
This brings me to Chalk Medicine.Have you ever had it? Guess what... it was like chewing chalk. (BTW, it was just Augmenton before they made Augmenton pills swallowable, and Augmenton is the stuff that knocks the nasties)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Does anyone here take Robitussin? Because I have the flu, I have congestion. I sound like the bog monster, pretty much  but every time I just THINK about taking it, I feel like gagging... It's so thick, and bubbly, and it tastes SO bad, I've literally thrown up before trying to swallow it.
> Oh no... not happy memories...


I took Sinecod, a pain killer, and an anti-biotic. We both have the same symptoms.


----------



## smarch

I'm personally an R.L Stine fan, started reading Goosebumps late I my childhood and loved them, ok lol I still do, but he also has adult books with the same thriller concepts just with more stuff to them, I LOVE Beach House, it's like my go to beach book...until I lost my paper copy


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I'm bad at following Shakespeare and remember each year in high school my dad had to go to Barnes and Noble and ask for "Shakespeare for Dummies" Lol it's really called No Fear Shakespere but they knew just what he meant. It has English transltions lol.
> Midsummer night dream was however a favorite for me.


You can find it online, cheaper.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I took Sinecod, a pain killer, and an anti-biotic. We both have the same symptoms.


Are they working okay?


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I've never tried Alka Seltzer... but I have tried Delsum. Some of this stuff just seems to make me feel worse


Delsum only helps me if I have a dry cough that's persistent. From you saying flu I stand by Alka Seltzer because it has aspirin too, helps with the headaches from colds so I imagine aches and fever symptoms too. I prefer origional and try to tell myself it's sprite that just tastes funny cuz I'm sick.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Are they working okay?


They're doing well... Didn't take them long enough to judge though (brought them yesterday).


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I've never tried Alka Seltzer... but I have tried Delsum. Some of this stuff just seems to make me feel worse
> EDIT- and pills that taste like _nothing_... so nice. When the doctor asks, "Liquid or pill?" I ask, "Do you have to chew the pill?" And if they say no, GIVE ME.  But if they say yes, I choose syrup, because chewing something that's tastes terrible is even worse. It sticks in the teeth and sits on your tongue...
> This brings me to Chalk Medicine.Have you ever had it? Guess what... it was like chewing chalk. (BTW, it was just Augmenton before they made Augmenton pills swallowable, and Augmenton is the stuff that knocks the nasties)


All I can think off when you say chalk medicine is tums and I live off tums so ...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> They're doing well... Didn't take them long enough to judge though (brought them yesterday).


Get better with your new meds! I love finding new stuff that works for me!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> You can find it online, cheaper.


Yeah that was back before Amazon really got big here and my parents didn't internet shop except for Christmas.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> All I can think off when you say chalk medicine is tums and I live off tums so ...


Hmm, tums aren't bad, but I'm glad you didn't have to suffer through the 'Chalk Medicine phase' Every time I'd go to the doctors they'd try to give me that... No thanks, can I leave now?


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hmm, tums aren't bad, but I'm glad you didn't have to suffer through the 'Chalk Medicine phase' Every time I'd go to the doctors they'd try to give me that... No thanks, can I leave now?


What about the "pink medicine" aka amoxicillin? Friends keep telling me it was the yummiest medicine they ever took... I thought it was appallingly gross


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

So I just closed TFO and went to my bookmarks bar to figure out what else I could occupy my terrible attention span with... and I automactially clicked TortoiseForum...
True sign of a TFO addict


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> So I just closed TFO and went to my bookmarks bar to figure out what else I could occupy my terrible attention span with... and I automactially clicked TortoisForum...
> True sign of a TFO addict


Who needs swag when you've got TFO!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> What about the "pink medicine" aka amoxicillin? Friends keep telling me it was the yummiest medicine they ever took... I thought it was appallingly gross


Oo, I've had that liquid before!  They make pills now. (Swallow!) One time I ( and by I I mean my drugged and sickly brain) to mix my dose into a cup of water. Needless to say, it didn't work! Yummy?  The next yummy medicine I find will be too good to be true 
EDIT- On a side note, the reason I get Augmenton is because Amoxicillan never seems to make me feel better. Our doctor always tries to give me the strong stuff, for this reason. 
On ANOTHER side note, don't ever take Augmenton without eating something beforehand.


----------



## smarch

In fact when my cat had an infection... I think it was a URI I know there was a lot of sneezing. My mum had to get amoxicillin in the cat, and it was not pleasant, and the smell of the stuff made me want to gag thinking about having to take it.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> So I just closed TFO and went to my bookmarks bar to figure out what else I could occupy my terrible attention span with... and I automactially clicked TortoisForum...
> True sign of a TFO addict



There are always math videos on Youtube


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Who needs swag when you've got TFO!


Hear that Nick? Ditch swag and be friendly! 

When you Google swag, you get TFO.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> There are always math videos on Youtube


Hmmm... math tutorials fascinate me, for some reason. I love watching other people do the work correctly. 
May I make a recommendation to Nick?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hear that Nick? Ditch swag and be friendly!
> 
> When you Google swag, you get TFO.


are you saying I'm not friendly? i understand, i will just leave. bye forever everyone.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> In fact when my cat had an infection... I think it was a URI I know there was a lot of sneezing. My mum had to get amoxicillin in the cat, and it was not pleasant, and the smell of the stuff made me want to gag thinking about having to take it.


 Bad medicine certainly makes an impression!


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oo, I've had that liquid before!  They make pills now. (Swallow!) One time I ( and by I I mean my drugged and sickly brain) to mix my dose into a cup of water. Needless to say, it didn't work! Yummy?  The next yummy medicine I find will be too good to be true


Yeah, those were the first pills I learned to swallow because they asked liquid or pill and I was like the liquids gross I'll figure out how to get a pill down. 
I think delsums pretty yummy, the Orange one at least. And by now Alka Seltzer is actually starting to almost taste good. I once had a friend tell me robatussin was yummy... and I didn't even have words for that  I didn't know they have pills now, that's good,but it never really helped me so perhaps it doesn't matter


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> are you saying I'm not friendly? i understand, i will just leave. bye forever everyone.


No! I mean swag is overrated!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> are you saying I'm not friendly? i understand, i will just leave. bye forever everyone.


Easy on the drama, Nicky-Poo


----------



## smarch

Well I officially went to bed an hour and a half ago... so ummm yeah maybe I should sleep now! Good night my friends


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Yeah, those were the first pills I learned to swallow because they asked liquid or pill and I was like the liquids gross I'll figure out how to get a pill down.
> I think delsums pretty yummy, the Orange one at least. And by now Alka Seltzer is actually starting to almost taste good. I once had a friend tell me robatussin was yummy... and I didn't even have words for that  I didn't know they have pills now, that's good,but it never really helped me so perhaps it doesn't matter


Swallowable pills win everytime! I got the first box I saw... it didn't really impress it's awfulness upon me, so it wasn't terrible! 
Robitussin? The day that becomes yummy will be a miracle 
Dimatap is bearable, one of the few liquid meds I can take without gagging! Have you ever tried it?


----------



## jaizei

Sleep is so overrated.


----------



## jaizei

Why sleep when you can go to that happy little place where you're half delirious and giddy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

“Sleep is like being dead without the commitment"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> Sleep is so overrated.


But laying down on a warm bed and exhaling is so rewarding!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Well I officially went to bed an hour and a half ago... so ummm yeah maybe I should sleep now! Good night my friends


Goodnight! I should really be heading off too. 
Goodnight, my fellow sickly peeps.
TFO withdrawal kicking in in... one... two... better leave now, bye!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

im to lazy to find what game of thrones episode in on


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Goodnight! I should really be heading off too.
> Goodnight, my fellow sickly peeps.
> TFO withdrawal kicking in in... one... two... better leave now, bye!


I'm not sickly, just a little messed up!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone still alive?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> anyone still alive?


Yes, I am.


----------



## Elohi

Hey y'all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Why you creepy old man! Hahaha. Coyboy dust haha


Thanks for the shout out, ya tennis shoe wearing freak!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Hey y'all.


Hey Monica. Did you see the thread about someone needing to rehome a Leo in Texas?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Monica. Did you see the thread about someone needing to rehome a Leo in Texas?



I didn't!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just did a shout out to you.


----------



## Elohi

I've for Watson set up in a warm cozy box. I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

He'll be fine.


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> There are always math videos on Youtube


I love Test Tube on YouTube:


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> He'll be fine.


He ate really well today. I had to feed him a second time because he cleaned the dish out.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> He ate really well today. I had to feed him a second time because he cleaned the dish out.


You know you'll be doing best keeping this one separate from the others. Sounds like this started from, “bullying" to me.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I love Test Tube on YouTube:


It's one of my favorite YouTube channels... Their videos are intresting, short, and professional.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm not sickly, just a little messed up!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> It's one of my favorite YouTube channels... Their videos are intresting, short, and professional.


Interesting things are so cool, because it's not too often you find something noways that's really interesting.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello, people of TFO!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Interesting things are so cool, because it's not too often you find something noways that's really interesting.


I find the videos they make quite intresting. They talk about everything important really.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That was my suggestion, a student. The whippersnapper was just saying he was old, not a fellow student.



yes, but the word 'old' to RST means anyone older than himself. And age should have nothing to do with whether a person can tutor or not.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I know Yvonne has a Kindle...
> That's awesome... I can think of times it could come in handy...



I have a Kindle Fire, but I didn't buy Amazon Prime.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Perhaps sorta like we don't like reading about swag?



...or being called old all the time?


----------



## Jacqui

Morning


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning peeps


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning


Hi Ms Jacqui *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I'm personally an R.L Stine fan, started reading Goosebumps late I my childhood and loved them, ok lol I still do, but he also has adult books with the same thriller concepts just with more stuff to them, I LOVE Beach House, it's like my go to beach book...until I lost my paper copy



When my children were young and reading those, I would too. I loved them.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Ms Jacqui *waves*



Well Hi Ms Noel! What are you up to today?


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm dropping some toys off at the Union hall for our toy drive then we are hopefully putting some of the cabinets in the kitchen today *fingers crossed*
How about you?


----------



## Jacqui

I thought your kitchen was all done?


----------



## Jacqui

Since it's another warm day, it's more yardwork amid the fog and drizzle.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i feel bad i forgot to turn off my torts day lights for the past 2 nights


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Since it's another warm day, it's more yardwork amid the fog and drizzle.




When I took Misty out this a.m. at zero dark thirty to pee, I could see the stars. That means the sun is going to shine today. I've got a ton of leaves to rake up.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i feel bad i forgot to turn off my torts day lights for the past 2 nights



See your getting old and starting to forget already.

...ether that or it's too much swag....


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> When I took Misty out this a.m. at zero dark thirty to pee, I could see the starts. That means the sun is going to shine today. I've got a ton of leaves to rake up.



I am going to be moving some leaves myself today.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I thought your kitchen was all done?


Plumbing part is. Now the cabinets and the counters go in.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> ...or being called old all the time?


i stopped calling you old!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Plumbing part is. Now the cabinets and the counters go in.



Okay, seems I misunderstood. That could make for a "fun" day for you two.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Ms Jacqui *waves*


Hey, you changed your avatar!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i stopped calling you old!


I guess I missed it?


----------



## smarch

Good morning friends! Ugh I slept like 12 hours and now I have a headache and am still tired! It's going to be a fight to leave bed, and I guess I'm not going to the library today since they close in 2 hours...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I guess I missed it?


 i did!


----------



## smarch

And some time early this morning my mum decided I must want the cat on my bed while sleeping, but I guess the cat didn't want to be in my bed because I woke up to her practically holding him next to my face to stay and him squirming... then as soon as she left he left anyways...  Just trying to sleep man.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Good morning friends! Ugh I slept like 12 hours and now I have a headache and am still tired! It's going to be a fight to leave bed, and I guess I'm not going to the library today since they close in 2 hours...



Morning! Is the library open tomorrow?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Morning! Is the library open tomorrow?


Not the town library, I may have to look into other local libraries I've been to and if not I know the school is open, its finals I'm pretty sure the library never closes during finals. I'm going to try bundling up and typing on the pourch, I can close myself in there like a trap until I get a good chunk done, and cold helps focus... at least it's better than working in hot with a laptop that hearts up like the sun.


----------



## Jacqui

I wish you luck on getting it done.... and without freezing yourself into being sicker.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I wish you luck on getting it done.... and without freezing yourself into being sicker.


Thanks  surprisingly it's warm here we have the pourch and doors open... lol typical New England weather, snow one day and a day later warm enough to go out without a sweater! But my siblings are at a track meet so I'm sitting in front of the tv with music channel rock on getting ready to start homework.


----------



## AZtortMom

So, I thought for sure the torts would want to lounge inside most of the day because it's not a typical sunny and toasty az day. Nope! The sisters (Moe and Jay) wanted out. So I put them out for a little while. Let's see how long before they are pacing back in front of the back door letting me know they want back inside the heat box we call the house


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thanks for the shout out, ya tennis shoe wearing freak!


Do these look like tennis shoes? Huh do they huh? Nope I didn't think so!


----------



## leigti

Well, the major windstorm the last of the last two days is now over. It's beautiful and sunny outside. Branches and limbs are down everywhere, all different sizes. So I am going to go scavenge some natural "furniture" for my tort enclosures.


----------



## mike taylor

Look at this! What do you think she's up to? The other two are like hey whats up with bumpy with her butt in that hole?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Look at this! What do you think she's up to? The other two are like hey whats up with bumpy with her butt in that hole?


I know there's correct answer to this, but... 
Digging nests? The audience is so captivated by her!


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Well, the major windstorm the last of the last two days is now over. It's beautiful and sunny outside. Branches and limbs are down everywhere, all different sizes. So I am going to go scavenge some natural "furniture" for my tort enclosures.



You need to show us what you find.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Look at this! What do you think she's up to? The other two are like hey whats up with bumpy with her butt in that hole?



Looks like she might be getting ready to leave you a few Christmas presents.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> So, I thought for sure the torts would want to lounge inside most of the day because it's not a typical sunny and toasty az day. Nope! The sisters (Moe and Jay) wanted out. So I put them out for a little while. Let's see how long before they are pacing back in front of the back door letting me know they want back inside the heat box we call the house



Are they pacing yet?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Do these look like tennis shoes? Huh do they huh? Nope I didn't think so!



Wellll THAT explains the smell.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> So, I thought for sure the torts would want to lounge inside most of the day because it's not a typical sunny and toasty az day. Nope! The sisters (Moe and Jay) wanted out. So I put them out for a little while. Let's see how long before they are pacing back in front of the back door letting me know they want back inside the heat box we call the house


AZtortmom, I'll guess they stick it out just to make a point of not having you be right!


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> You need to show us what you find.


I will, I'm going out now.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i just woke up again


----------



## Jacqui

What is it about a foggy, dreary, wet day that just saps all your energy?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i just woke up again



Afternoon Nick.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Wellll THAT explains the smell.


My boots don't stink!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

remember this! yellow turtle you i like this pic better than the new one!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> AZtortmom, I'll guess they stick it out just to make a point of not having you be right!


I think you are right


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Are they pacing yet?




nope. Moe is chomping away on the grass. The sun has come out. I'm getting buzzed by hummingbirds too


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 109727
> nope. Moe is chomping away on the grass. The sun has come out. I'm getting buzzed by hummingbirds too


how big is he?


----------



## taza

OMG glad the work day today is over! The drivers out there are crazy, they speed pass me just to make a left turn in front of me, heaven forbid they are slowed down mere seconds by staying behind a city bus! Around the mall was tense lots of accidents, why can't people just relax if everyone drove normal we would all get there sooner and safer. So now I am home I got directly in my PJ's poured a stiff drink and my dog and I are on the couch seeing what you all been up to today. Ahhhh,


----------



## AZtortMom

Moe is 12 inches long and 15 pounds.


----------



## AZtortMom

taza said:


> OMG glad the work day today is over! The drivers out there are crazy, they speed pass me just to make a left turn in front of me, heaven forbid they are slowed down mere seconds by staying behind a city bus! Around the mall was tense lots of accidents, why can't people just relax if everyone drove normal we would all get there sooner and safer. So now I am home I got directly in my PJ's poured a stiff drink and my dog and I are on the couch seeing what you all been up to today. Ahhhh,


I'm glad you are safe. People are insane right now. I always tell my coworkers to be safe before they leave the building to go on their routes


----------



## taza

AZtortMom said:


> I'm glad you are safe. People are insane right now. I always tell my coworkers to be safe before they leave the building to go on their routes


Thanks, only two more weeks of insanity around the mall and Walmart. LOL.


----------



## AZtortMom

That's how I feel about the insanity at my job too


----------



## mike taylor

Well guys and girls bumpy is a mommy! She layed four eggs now we wait .


----------



## mike taylor

Here they are!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Here they are!


Congrats, ya flatlander!


----------



## mike taylor

Thanks you dusty old cowboy!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I'm getting buzzed by hummingbirds too



Oh lucky you! I really miss those birds.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Well guys and girls bumpy is a mommy! She layed four eggs now we wait .



Congrats!!


----------



## mike taylor

Thanks


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

leigti said:


> I will, I'm going out now.


Out into the storm!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> remember this! yellow turtle you i like this pic better than the new one!
> 
> View attachment 109726


I know that 
Which is I buried it beneath my mountain of folders and files! MWAHAHA! 
And I like this one better


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 109727
> nope. Moe is chomping away on the grass. The sun has come out. I'm getting buzzed by hummingbirds too


Our hummingbirds left in October!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Here they are!


YAY! 
Just wait until this happens- 



I hope they hatch!


----------



## leigti

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Out into storm!


Oh yeah! I'm back from my search. I'm limited by what I can carry, I don't drive and I don't have a saw. I think I looked like a very picky firewood gatherer   oh well, people need something to talk about don't they? Here's what I got.[nothing too exciting. What kind of wood is the branch in the second picture? it has a very pretty bark, I would like to use it in the indoor enclosures because it is the cleanest and prettiest. But I need to find out what kind it is first.ATTACH=full]109750[/ATTACH]


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli, just curious, I haven't heard about mr greek in a while, how's he doing?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

leigti said:


> Oh yeah! I'm back from my search. I'm limited by what I can carry, I don't drive and I don't have a saw. I think I looked like a very picky firewood gatherer   oh well, people need something to talk about don't they? Here's what I got.[nothing too exciting. What kind of wood is the branch in the second picture? it has a very pretty bark, I would like to use it in the indoor enclosures because it is the cleanest and prettiest. But I need to find out what kind it is first.ATTACH=full]109750[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 109751


Oh nice! I'd say some sort of birch, because it has that peely spotty quality!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Our hummingbirds left in October!


I think they are here 


Kidlets soaking now


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> I think they are here
> View attachment 109753
> 
> Kidlets soaking now


Well, you're warmer than us  
Awww... they finally gave up ! They're cute. Is Moe the one who's bigger?


----------



## leigti

leigti said:


> Oh yeah! I'm back from my search. I'm limited by what I can carry, I don't drive and I don't have a saw. I think I looked like a very picky firewood gatherer   oh well, people need something to talk about don't they? Here's what I got.[nothing too exciting. What kind of wood is the branch in the second picture? it has a very pretty bark, I would like to use it in the indoor enclosures because it is the cleanest and prettiest. But I need to find out what kind it is first.ATTACH=full]109750[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 109751


Whoops, what is the kind of wood in the first picture?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

leigti said:


> Whoops, what is the kind of wood in the first picture?


 
IMHO, they all look very similar to the first pic, so maybe all the same?


----------



## leigti

Yes, a lot of it is the that same kind but there's some other stuff in there too. I got a lot of that kind because I liked it.


----------



## Jacqui

I want this tree...
http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/4740084/Rainbow+trees


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I want this tree...
> http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/4740084/Rainbow trees



http://www.ebay.com/itm/RAINBOW-TREE-5-seeds-Eucalyptus-deglupta-Mindanao-Gum-1303-/151210922558


----------



## jaizei

Weird plants are just about all I use eBay for nowadays.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> What kind of wood is the branch in the second picture? it has a very pretty bark, I would like to use it in the indoor enclosures because it is the cleanest and prettiest. But I need to find out what kind it is first.ATTACH=full]109750[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 109751



I would have guessed a sycamore, but I really am not familiar with them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I want this tree...
> http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/4740084/Rainbow trees



o-o-o-o Me too!


----------



## leigti

Those are cool trees. I don't think the growing my climate but they sure are nice, are unique.


----------



## Jacqui

Rainbow trees are not resistant to frost.


----------



## Jacqui

It's strange sitting up here at the cemetery, I normally look out the car window to my left and see a row of blinking lights from the giants (wind turbines), but the last two nights the fog has been so thick not a single red light can be seen.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I think they are here
> View attachment 109753
> 
> Kidlets soaking now


Rub a dub dub, two tortoises in tubs.


----------



## Jacqui

Noel, how are the cupboards coming?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> o-o-o-o Me too!



You might be able to grow them.


----------



## Jacqui

I am wanting to try a white mulberry in my one sulcata enclosure.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, you're warmer than us
> Awww... they finally gave up ! They're cute. Is Moe the one who's bigger?


They didn't give up  it was the internal dinner bell that brought them in  
Yes Moe is the bigger one. Jay is not the picture that is Shelly in the other bin


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Noel, how are the cupboards coming?


Slowly


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Slowly



 No blood shed or ER visits though, right?


----------



## AZtortMom

Lol!  nope  so it's a good day


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> I want this tree...
> http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/4740084/Rainbow trees


thats so trippy.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats so trippy.



looks unreal doesn't it?


----------



## Jacqui

Since I can't have a real Rainbow tree, I wonder if I could find a barkless tree stump and make my own......


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ESPN now folks…Heisman Trophy Presentation coming up.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I want this tree...
> http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/4740084/Rainbow trees


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 109800



I like them better hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Lol!  nope  so it's a good day


I'd say that's pretty good!


----------



## Jacqui

No place for a star or an angel on that one.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 109798
> View attachment 109799



See what looks like a troll face about in the middle?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 109798
> View attachment 109799


Why were you playing with mushrooms again, Nick?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I like them better hanging from the ceiling.


I tried to find one that was suspended, but no luck!  Wouldn't it be cool if nature produced one of those?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Why were you playing with mushrooms again, Nick?



Bet he won't understand that one....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I like these Apple trees…


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Bet he won't understand that one....


Hehehe!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I tried to find one that was suspended, but no luck!  Wouldn't it be cool if nature produced one of those?



She probably at one time did and then man came and cut them all down.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And this one


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> She probably at one time did and then man came and cut them all down.


 I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I like these Apple trees…
> View attachment 109801
> View attachment 109802


I think I need to start playing with my trees.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Rainbow trees are not resistant to frost.



Why not grow one in a pot?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And this one
> View attachment 109803


Cool! A real, live chair! Better the person chair I'm sitting on right now! 
(JK! I'm not that terrible! )


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And this one
> View attachment 109803



I'd break that one if I sat in it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Why not grow one in a pot?


One of these-


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Why not grow one in a pot?



No place to keep one inside and I kill every plant I bring into the house.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> One of these-


Only if you come every fall and spring to help get it back outside. lol


----------



## jaizei

https://www.gilroygardens.org/things-to-do/circus-trees

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/tree-of-40-forty-fruit-sam-van-aken/


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Only if you come every fall and spring to help get it back outside. lol


LOL! I'll bring a big crane, that might help!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Why were you playing with mushrooms again, Nick?


maybe.....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> https://www.gilroygardens.org/things-to-do/circus-trees
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/tree-of-40-forty-fruit-sam-van-aken/


Those trees in the first link are awesome! I can't believe they moved them all!


----------



## Jacqui

40 fruits in one tree, that would be neat.

Such amazing things with trees.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> maybe.....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 109807


----------



## Jacqui

My battery says, "nite nite".


----------



## AZtortMom

Nite nite *waves*


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> 40 fruits in one tree, that would be neat.
> 
> Such amazing things with trees.


We have a little tiny osage orange tree in the yard, it only 15' tall, really, but this year I'm so proud of it, it ad 3 oranges! Last year, only one, and then the first year it started fruiting (2012) it had 5. 
I love that tree! It's so cute


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> My battery says, "nite nite".


Goodnight!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i no good with them computers how i update mac?


----------



## jaizei

You should just buy or build a real computer.


----------



## jaizei

Preferably build. It's ridiculously easy.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> My battery says, "nite nite".


Don't let the bed bugs bite...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i no good with them computers how i update mac?


Go to apple.com and do a search for your question, or creat your own. Or use the Internet machine to do a search...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> You should just buy or build a real computer.


dude i don't know how to update my computer. you expect me yo be able to build one.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Don't let the bed bugs bite...
> View attachment 109809


Eeeeeewwww! *instantly scratching myself like mad*


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Preferably build. It's ridiculously easy.


Hey! My brothers building a computer! He's doing (I think?) a pretty good job! It's almost done, he was installing windows today! 
He got cyber monday deals, so he got almost everything then.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 109808


Plants vs People?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Eeeeeewwww! *instantly scratching myself like mad*


I know, just the ichies when you see that... UGH!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Plants vs People?


mushrooms are not plants you idiot!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just saw that this year, Santa will be taking his talents to the South Pole! What ever happened to loyalty? I mean really, the people of the North Pole love him...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey! My brothers building a computer! He's doing (I think?) a pretty good job! It's almost done, he was installing windows today!
> He got cyber monday deals, so he got almost everything then.


He's getting a desk tomorrow.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> mushrooms are not plants you idiot!




Plants vs Zombies disagrees with you


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> mushrooms are not plants you idiot!


Oh well.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Plants vs Zombies disagrees with you


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


> Plants vs Zombies disagrees with you



Mushrooms held the night


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> He's getting a desk tomorrow.



2 screens? 

I usually buy everything online as well; the only downside I've had is that I didn't pay attention to the dimensions of the case and it's ginormous.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hey Nick,





I'm watching you.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> 2 screens?
> 
> I usually buy everything online as well; the only downside I've had is that I didn't pay attention to the dimensions of the case and it's ginormous.


Sure thing!  He's crazy...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 109813


I'm calling fake? Alligators get big, though!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

so how do i update my mac?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 109814


Oo! I love his coloring! The snappers here are just a uniform gray/black  Usually form mud caking, but a little boring!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm calling fake? Alligators get big, though!


thats not a alligator its a crocodile!!! idiot!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> so how do i update my mac?


You buy another! Or are you talking software update?
You might not be able to get the latest one... since Apple's updates are named after cats, the cat is avoiding you!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

23 feet long


----------



## jaizei

Once you go to 2 screens, going back to 1 is insanely frustrating. And you start trying to rationalize 6 screens...
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006JGG9FE/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats not a alligator its a crocodile!!! idiot!


Then even bigger!
I didn't know 'idiot' was the word of the day, Nick.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You buy another! Or are you talking software update?
> You might not be able to get the latest one... since Apple's updates are named after cats, the cat is avoiding you!


software update it asked me if i wanted to update but i said no by accident.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Once you go to 2 screens, going back to 1 is insanely frustrating. And you start trying to rationalize 6 screens...
> http://smile.amazon.com/Deluxe-Monitor-Standing-Supports-002-0023/dp/B006JGG9FE/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1418520991&sr=8-5&keywords=multi monitor stand


6! I don't think he's that crazy! Have you ever had two? (me guessing )


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> software update it asked me if i wanted to update but i said no by accident.


I used to have an Apple, but it died... and I got a pc. Prefer it way more now!  
But I remember how to update, I think... so you know the apple icon in the upper left corner?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Click on it....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Have you clicked on it?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I used to have an Apple, but it died... and I got a pc. Prefer it way more now!
> But I remember how to update, I think... so you know the apple icon in the upper left corner?


whats an icon


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats an icon


A picture. Do you see it?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Should be on the bar at the top.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> A picture. Do you see it?


on what corner of the screen?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

never mind this is to confusing


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Here-
http://www.apple.com/softwareupdate/
- I'dve gone bald (via hair ripping) by the time you ad gotten it!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> on what corner of the screen?


Upper left!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Or system preferences, which should be in the dock...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Upper left!


im dyslexic which side is left!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Okay, guys, I'm outta here! Goodnight


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Okay, guys, I'm outta here! Goodnight


good night dude


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im dyslexic which side is left!


What? Dyslexia affects words when reading.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> good night dude


Toodles!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im dyslexic which side is left!


That side, no, the other side!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What? Dyslexia affects words when reading.


https://www.understood.org/en/learn...ilities/dyslexia/understanding-dyslexia#item0 read this


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i had a a lot of trobble reading till about 7th grade, but now i read at above grade level.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And the winner of the 2014 Heisman Trophy is University of Oregon quarterback, Marcus Mariota!!


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening my TFO friend! ! ! ! !! 

How is everyone doing??


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i had a a lot of trobble reading till about 7th grade, but now i read at above grade level.


I know you do. Good for you Nick! ! !

What you you have that you don't need school?????


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> I know you do. Good for you Nick! ! !
> 
> What you you have that you don't need school?????


who needs school when you have swag


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs school when you have swag


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! ! ! ! ! 

I like it! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! ! ! ! !
> 
> I like it! ! !


Darn! We almost had him broke of that Steven. I say, “Who needs Swag when you have education!"


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Darn! We almost had him broke of that Steven. I say, “Who needs Swag when you have education!"


 “Who needs Swag when you have education!"

That's a much better slogan Nick.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The question, “Who crapped in the food plate?" Means two entirely different things in a house with tortoise vs. a house with none.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah, I now thats right . People think im crazy for keeping so many tortoises . But on the other hand I maybe? ?????
I blame it on Kelly! He's an enabler . Haha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dude i just watched 20 of those undercover meat factory and animal breeding things. i feel sad


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> dude i just watched 20 of those undercover meat factory and animal breeding things. i feel sad


Dead beef makes me happy


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Dead beef makes me happy


dude i just saw a cat being skinned alive.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> dude i just saw a cat being skinned alive.


Why would you watch that? Really, why do that to yourself?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Why would you watch that? Really, why do that to yourself?


i don't know. it was so sad and the sound was terrible.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Things like that are bad for you and your soul.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Do you have a cat?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Do you have a cat?


no. but they where also skinning rabbits and i own 2 rabbits


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Things like that are bad for you and your soul.


soul?


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Dead beef makes me happy


No. What makes you happy are:

The dead pork in strip.


----------



## smarch

It is now 2am here.., now 13 pages into my 30ish page paper. On chapter 5 out of 7 on the book its off of. (30 pages is the estimate length) so I'm technically over half done. Suprisingly I'm not a mess I'm actually quite good which is weird. Now I was tired until I got to my comfy bed now I'm wise awake. Although give me a few minutes I'll be rolled over passed out lol, I'm notorious for that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> It is now 2am here.., now 13 pages into my 30ish page paper. On chapter 5 out of 7 on the book its off of. (30 pages is the estimate length) so I'm technically over half done. Suprisingly I'm not a mess I'm actually quite good which is weird. Now I was tired until I got to my comfy bed now I'm wise awake. Although give me a few minutes I'll be rolled over passed out lol, I'm notorious for that.


I'll be falling asleep sitting up watching tv, crawl into bed and feel wide awake. Next thing I know, it's morning.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'll be falling asleep sitting up watching tv, crawl into bed and feel wide awake. Next thing I know, it's morning.


That's what happens, except I go on my phone in bed usually start talking to someone then roll over and next thing I know my alarms going off in the morning. I joke about it, but people dont think it's so funny when I'm in a bad mood they get worried then all of a sudden I don't reply


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lol. “Hello? Hello? Really, you're mad over that? Gosh you're sensitive tonight, aren't you?" Funny stuff.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'd go check my Mac Book Pro, except I have to go look for its charger. Computers are overrated anyways.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> dude i just watched 20 of those undercover meat factory and animal breeding things. i feel sad


You know, there are a lot of humane meat factories that PETA doesn't film. Just saying...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

who needs sleep when you have swag?


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO! ! ! ! !

Happy Monday!!??.

Any one have Monday morning syndrome?? I hope not. I like Monday, that means another day, another dollar...............


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO! ! ! ! !
> 
> Happy Monday!!??.
> 
> Any one have Monday morning syndrome?? I hope not. I like Monday, that means another day, another dollar...............


Morning Steven


----------



## bouaboua

Nosy little guy!!!!!

After he done with his soak.....







[ATTACH=full]109832[/ATTACH]


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> soul?


In case you're wondering, Nick, you don't have one. 


No, that's terrible.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs sleep when you have swag?


Because swag won't keep your brain rested...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO! ! ! ! !
> 
> Happy Monday!!??.
> 
> Any one have Monday morning syndrome?? I hope not. I like Monday, that means another day, another dollar...............


Hello! I haven't seen you in while!
It's Sunday here


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Hello!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I am in a great mood today!  My flu is virtually gone, just a bit of coughing, and I still have eyedrops to take... but I feel great! 
I don't have much to do, and today it's a sunny 35 degrees. 
How is everyone?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

@AbdullaAli  I haven't heard much about Mr Greek in a while, how is he?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Nosy little guy!!!!!
> 
> After he done with his soak.....
> 
> View attachment 109830
> 
> 
> View attachment 109831
> 
> 
> [ATTACH=full]109832[/ATTACH]
> 
> View attachment 109833
> 
> 
> View attachment 109834


They are cute! Too bad she was already dressed...


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello!


Hi there *waves* 
We are going to the airport to see the daughter unit before she goes to Iowa


----------



## jaizei

Tut tut, it looks like rain.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> @AbdullaAli  I haven't heard much about Mr Greek in a while, how is he?


He's in his indoor enclosure, I have to find someone that can make an aluminum outdoor enclosure to my specifications that won't complain and say he has "more important stuff to do".


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there *waves*
> We are going to the airport to see the daughter unit before she goes to Iowa


Yay! Have fun. Will she be back for the holidays?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> View attachment 109841
> 
> 
> Tut tut, it looks like rain.


I think it already is


----------



## Abdulla6169

Worst thing that I learned today is that 373,000 Palestinian children need psychological/social help because of the attack on Gaza this summer.
Source: UN
There should be stricter implementing of the laws of war.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ugh. More stupid columnist writing on the Internet. This is what a rabbi wrote online today:
"It is not racism to be leery or suspicious of Arabs. It would be racism to hold accountable and punish one Arab for what another Arab does or did."
I will only say this to the rabbi that posted this: This is racism. Please learn what the word means.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Eeeeeewwww! *instantly scratching myself like mad*



lol I had a eeeewwww reaction to that picture, too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yay! Have fun. Will she be back for the holidays?


We will see her out there for some of the holidays. We will fly out next weekend and I will return for work on the following Sunday for work


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats not a alligator its a crocodile!!! idiot!



Nick, please don't be calling folks names.... it is against the forum rules.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> - I'dve gone bald (via hair ripping) by the time you ad gotten it!



Good thing you stopped. We would have hated to have you pull out all of your hair.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good evening my TFO friend! ! ! ! !!
> 
> How is everyone doing??



A belated "hi!"


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Nosy little guy!!!!!
> 
> After he done with his soak.....
> 
> ]



He just wanted to make sure none of the girl tortoises had taken their shells off for their soak...


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I am in a great mood today!  My flu is virtually gone, just a bit of coughing, and I still have eyedrops to take... but I feel great!
> I don't have much to do, and today it's a sunny 35 degrees.
> How is everyone?



Yippy your feeling better!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> They are cute! Too bad she was already dressed...



That was along the same line as my response. lol


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> We will see her out there for some of the holidays. We will fly out next weekend and I will return for work on the following Sunday for work



So I should be expecting our nice weather is going to be leaving by next weekend?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning from a dripping mist again today Nebraska.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> So I should be expecting our nice weather is going to be leaving by next weekend?


----------



## Jacqui

You know it's going to be a great day, when you go to put your hair in a band and it breaks. Then you get a brand new one and it breaks, too. Oh well third time is the charm right? lol


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> You know it's going to be a great day, when you go to put your hair in a band and it breaks. Then you get a brand new one and it breaks, too. Oh well third time is the charm right? lol


Yup. Or it's time to go back back to bed


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Yup. Or it's time to go back back to bed



The dogs never allow that to happen before they get their walks.


----------



## Abdulla6169

It's nice watching everyone chat. I'm just going to take a short break then go back to studying.


----------



## Jacqui

Breaks are good when studying. ... and good day to you.


----------



## Elohi

Good morning everyone. It looks like today is yet another consecutive challenging day. A had a dome go bad. It's less than 6 months old. It keep blowing bulbs, it blew three this morning. What the hell right? I had no idea they could go bad like that. I've never had problems with any of them before. Anyone had tht happen before? It's a zilla basic 150w max ceramic socket type. I've only ever used 60w incandescents in it.


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> Good morning everyone. It looks like today is yet another consecutive challenging day. A had a dome go bad. It's less than 6 months old. It keep blowing bulbs, it blew three this morning. What the hell right? I had no idea they could go bad like that. I've never had problems with any of them before. Anyone had tht happen before? It's a zilla basic 150w max ceramic socket type. I've only ever used 60w incandescents in it.
> View attachment 109879



Make sure the tab in the socket is making good contact.


----------



## Jacqui

Darn and those bulbs don't come cheap.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay back to cleaning those sheep waterer tubs. I have one soaking with Clorox and two more still to get cleaned out and soaking. Oh what fun!


----------



## AZtortMom

That sounds like as much fun as I have cleaning the hummingbird feeders . The hummingbirds get all excited when I take them down to clean them


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> In case you're wondering, Nick, you don't have one.
> 
> 
> No, that's terrible.


who needs a soul when you have swag?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs a soul when you have swag?


Omg.


----------



## Elohi

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Omg.


Lol that was my reaction as well but it funnier to read it from you hahahaha.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> He just wanted to make sure none of the girl tortoises had taken their shells off for their soak...


LOL! The day when male tortoises find out it'll never happen...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> Lol that was my reaction as well but it funnier to read it from you hahahaha.


----------



## Elohi

jaizei said:


> Make sure the tab in the socket is making good contact.







Looks like it sticking up really well. If it's poor contact will it blow bulbs?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> That sounds like as much fun as I have cleaning the hummingbird feeders . The hummingbirds get all excited when I take them down to clean them


Do you make your own nectar? It's very easy, just boil water and add lots of sugar... cool... and it's super concentrated because the hot water absorbs more.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> View attachment 109924
> 
> View attachment 109925
> 
> Looks like it sticking up really well. If it's poor contact will it blow bulbs?


That looks a tad bit burnt!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Do you make your own nectar? It's very easy, just boil water and add lots of sugar... cool... and it's super concentrated because the hot water absorbs more.


I actually do make my own nectar 
Like you said it is very easy the hummingbirds love it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> I actually do make my own nectar
> Like you said it is very easy the hummingbirds love it.


It's better for them the stuff the stores sell!


----------



## Elohi

My son had another recital yesterday. 
One of his teachers from last year and his math teacher and her children came to watch him play. It was really great for him to have extra supporters in the audience. People started clapping in time to his last song. It was so awesome!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> That sounds like as much fun as I have cleaning the hummingbird feeders . The hummingbirds get all excited when I take them down to clean them



Rub it in, rub it in! lol I'd much rather do those tiny little feeders... plus then you get to sit back and watch them use those feeders.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Rub it in, rub it in! lol I'd much rather do those tiny little feeders... plus then you get to sit back and watch them use those feeders.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> My son had another recital yesterday.
> One of his teachers from last year and his math teacher and her children came to watch him play. It was really great for him to have extra supporters in the audience. People started clapping in time to his last song. It was so awesome!
> View attachment 109927
> 
> View attachment 109928


Nice family and looks like he was enjoying his day.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It's better for them the stuff the stores sell!


Yes indeed! The stuff in the store is really bad for them


----------



## Jacqui

*deep sigh* Guess I need to go back and do more work. The first tub is rinsed, second big one is out and doing it's soak, so need to get the little one cleaned next.


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> View attachment 109924
> 
> View attachment 109925
> 
> Looks like it sticking up really well. If it's poor contact will it blow bulbs?



Maybe try cleaning it.

http://www.ehow.com/how_7875622_clean-lamp-socket-contact.html


----------



## jaizei

Has anyone ever eaten a paw paw fruit? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asimina_triloba


----------



## bouaboua

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello! I haven't seen you in while!
> It's Sunday here


I'm on a business trip to Asia now. So I'm little ahead of US time. Happy Sunday then.....Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Has anyone ever eaten a paw paw fruit?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asimina_triloba



I have. My sister likes it, especially as a jelly. Me not so much.


----------



## Jacqui

Howdy Steven!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello


----------



## Jacqui

Hey there Nick


----------



## Jacqui

The mist we have had for the last several days, has now turned to rain. I got the last tub, cleaned and it's now soaking, but I doubt I get it rinsed out tonight between the rain and darkness.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Has anyone ever eaten a paw paw fruit?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asimina_triloba


No, but I've eaten dragon fruit, and I think that's as weird as it gets! 
EDIT- Actually, let me amend that! At our old house, we planted two paw paw trees for Arbor day. They're growing great (unfortunately, someday I know still lives there ) but they haven't fruited yet.
I forgot about them because of how normal they are... no fruit or flowers!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello


Hey Nickypoo!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey Nickypoo!


sup yellow turtle.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> sup yellow turtle.


Life


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

whats you real name?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats you real name?


I've told you guys before! I know Yvonne and PrairieMom knows 
Try and guess! This'll be fun


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I have. My sister likes it, especially as a jelly. Me not so much.



Anytime I see it referenced anywhere it's made out to be some sort of hidden gem that would be the most popular fruit ever if it were more easily transported. The way it's always described in conjunction with custard also throws me off because I don't know if I've ever experienced custard. 



Yellow Turtle01 said:


> No, but I've eaten dragon fruit, and I think that's as weird as it gets!



Dragonfruit are good.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 109955


Do you watch the asdf movies on YouTube?


If so... I got older!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I've told you guys before! I know Yvonne and PrairieMom knows
> Try and guess! This'll be fun



Yvonne cheats and keeps a dossier about everyone.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I've told you guys before! I know Yvonne and PrairieMom knows
> Try and guess! This'll be fun


ummmm.


Sophia
Emma
Olivia
Isabella
Mia
Ava
Lily
Zoe
Emily
Chloe
Layla
Madison
Madelyn
Abigail
Aubrey
Charlotte
Amelia
Ella
Kaylee
Avery
Aaliyah
Hailey
Hannah
Addison
Riley
Harper
Aria
Arianna
Mackenzie
Lila
Evelyn
Adalyn
Grace
Brooklyn
Ellie
Anna
Kaitlyn
Isabelle
Sophie
Scarlett
Natalie
Leah
Sarah
Nora
Mila
Elizabeth
Lillian
Kylie
Audrey
Lucy
Maya
Annabelle
Makayla
Gabriella
Elena
Victoria
Claire
Savannah
Peyton
Maria
Alaina
Kennedy
Stella
Liliana
Allison
Samantha
Keira
Alyssa
Reagan
Molly
Alexandra
Violet
Charlie
Julia
Sadie
Ruby
Eva
Alice
Eliana
Taylor
Callie
Penelope
Camilla
Bailey
Kaelyn
Alexis
Kayla
Katherine
Sydney
Lauren
Jasmine
London
Bella
Adeline
Caroline
Vivian
Juliana
Gianna
Skyler
Jordyn


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

lol i just copied that from a baby names cite


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ummmm.
> 
> 
> Sophia
> Emma
> Olivia
> Isabella
> Mia
> Ava
> Lily
> Zoe
> Emily
> Chloe
> Layla
> Madison
> Madelyn
> Abigail
> Aubrey
> Charlotte
> Amelia
> Ella
> Kaylee
> Avery
> Aaliyah
> Hailey
> Hannah
> Addison
> Riley
> Harper
> Aria
> Arianna
> Mackenzie
> Lila
> Evelyn
> Adalyn
> Grace
> Brooklyn
> Ellie
> Anna
> Kaitlyn
> Isabelle
> Sophie
> Scarlett
> Natalie
> Leah
> Sarah
> Nora
> Mila
> Elizabeth
> Lillian
> Kylie
> Audrey
> Lucy
> Maya
> Annabelle
> Makayla
> Gabriella
> Elena
> Victoria
> Claire
> Savannah
> Peyton
> Maria
> Alaina
> Kennedy
> Stella
> Liliana
> Allison
> Samantha
> Keira
> Alyssa
> Reagan
> Molly
> Alexandra
> Violet
> Charlie
> Julia
> Sadie
> Ruby
> Eva
> Alice
> Eliana
> Taylor
> Callie
> Penelope
> Camilla
> Bailey
> Kaelyn
> Alexis
> Kayla
> Katherine
> Sydney
> Lauren
> Jasmine
> London
> Bella
> Adeline
> Caroline
> Vivian
> Juliana
> Gianna
> Skyler
> Jordyn


Not a one! It was a rarer name in the 90s, it got popular around 1999-2000 era


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol i just copied that from a baby names cite


 Lazy!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Not a one! It was a rarer name in the 90s, it got popular around 1999-2000 era


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Do you watch the asdf movies on YouTube?
> View attachment 109956
> 
> If so... I got older!


whats asdf?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats asdf?


I'm not sure. Look it up, I really like them... disturbed and a little humorous, like me!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 109958


Nope! I'm having fun 
Clue- Starts with a D.
EDIT-Okay, I'm nice, ends with a Y.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm not sure. Look it up, I really like them... disturbed and a little humorous, like me!


oh yea i have seen this!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nope! I'm having fun
> Clue- Starts with a D.
> EDIT-Okay, I'm nice, ends with a Y.


dandelion?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> dandelion?


That's an n, not a y


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> That's an n, not a y


dandy


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I have two e's.


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> dandelion?


*roll eyes so hard I see my brain*


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> dandy


No. Also an L...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I have two e's.


what?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> *roll eyes so hard I see my brain*


LOL!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i give up.


----------



## jaizei

18980 & 34470


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?


Okay, here are the letters that make up my name-
Dnelaey


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> 18980 & 34470


Curious?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> OKay, here are the letters that make up my name-
> Dnelaey


im dyslexic you expect me to figure it out?!!?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im dyslexic you expect me to figure it out?!!?


*Sigh.
It's Delaney!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jeopardy music...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> *Sigh.
> It's Delaney!


eww


----------



## jaizei

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/posts/906184/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/posts/985239/

Post numbers


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> eww


Thanks so much! I like it. I've only ever met 2 other Delaney's.
My mom got real creative when we were born, my oldest brother's name is Addison, which is a very weird name for a girl, because it means Adam's Son... so he was Addison before it was girls name


----------



## AZtortMom

So here's a picture of my torts


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/posts/906184/
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/posts/985239/
> 
> Post numbers


Oh wow, June! So long ago!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> So here's a picture of my torts
> View attachment 109965


They look great. Smooth!
(  )


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Thanks so much! I like it. I've only ever met 2 other Delaney's.
> My mom got real creative when we were born, my oldest brother's name is Addison, which is a very weird name for a girl, because it means Adam's Son... so he was Addison before it was girls name


its just thats one of my evil teachers names


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its just thats one of my evil teachers names


Oh.
EDIT- Delaney is actually a last name, and it's more popular for boys than girls.


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its just thats one of my evil teachers names


Ooooooo!


----------



## AZtortMom

Both at the same time!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm just going to call you yellow turtle


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I thought this was interesting- 
http://www.livescience.com/49109-bird-teeth-common-ancestor.html


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm just going to call you yellow turtle


Okay Nickypoo


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i love game of thrones its so good! i just watch episodes for hours!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

5mins on the dot! 
Has anyone ever tried building a closed terrarium? Like, open once year for trim? My sister loves them, and I'm trying to establish one for her for Christmas?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i love game of thrones its so good! i just watch episodes for hours!


What episode are you on?
Has Tyrion killed Tywin yet?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What are you on?
> Has Tyrion killed Tywin yet?


Oops...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i hate you


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i love game of thrones its so good! i just watch episodes for hours!


I'm still not sure if that's appropriate for you...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate you


 
Evey body saw it coming, Nick! You want to know when?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm still not sure if that's appropriate for you...


i watch what i want to watch! no one controls me!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Evey body saw it coming, Nick! You want to know when?


whats happens?!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i watch what i want to watch! no one controls me!


Careful. 
Next you'll be on the same as Ms Cyrus... not a pretty one.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Careful.
> Next you'll be on the same as Ms Cyrus... not a pretty one.


what?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats happens?!


I got to go way into spoiler town for that one! Want to know what leads up to it? If you think Tyrion hates him NOW, just wait, Tywin's not making friends!
Last episode of season 4.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?


Aw man, I thought you'd get that!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I got to go way into spoiler town for that one! Want to know what leads up to it? If you think Tyrion hates him NOW, just wait, Tywin's not making friends!
> Last episode of season 4.


no spoil it for me I'm on like season4 ep 3 i think


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no spoil it for me I'm on like season4 ep 3 i think


Oooh! Stuff's about to go down!


...in GOTville


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no spoil it for me I'm on like season4 ep 3 i think


Let me know when (blank) (blank) (blank) (blank)
Spoilers! 
EDIT- Let me know when you finish.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Let me know when (blank) (blank) (blank) (blank)
> Spoilers!
> EDIT- Let me know when you finish.


i gots to starts my homework i will be on later.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Nickypoo, are you on holiday break yet?
EDIT- I guess not!


----------



## Kerryann

Hi, I have reemerged from work. I am so upset tonight but it will be okay.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nickypoo, are you on holiday break yet?
> EDIT- I guess not!


no not yet, still one more week of school.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Kerryann said:


> Hi, I have reemerged from work. I am so upset tonight but it will be okay.


Hi! What's wrong?


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank goodness! Only 5 more days until the shortest day of the year. I can't wait for the days to start getting longer.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?



Next thing you know, you'll be swinging around naked on a wrecking ball.


I wanted to link the chat-roulette version of it but it won't link without embedding and I don't know if it's forum appropriate.


----------



## jaizei

Kerryann said:


> Hi, I have reemerged from work. I am so upset tonight but it will be okay.


----------



## Elohi

Checked on the tortoises. Beans and Summer were parked for the night in opposite ends of the enclosure and the difference in tail size cracks me up. Summer has a big butt and his dude tail is slowly getting bigger. Freckles was sleeping in the rock hide so I couldn't see her for a picture.


----------



## Elohi

Dexter is feeling abused because we put top spot on him.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Next thing you know, you'll be swinging around naked on a wrecking ball.
> 
> 
> I wanted to link the chat-roulette version of it but it won't link without embedding and I don't know if it's forum appropriate.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> View attachment 110027
> 
> Dexter is feeling abused because we put top spot on him.


Those eyes look like they can stare into my soul! He's cute


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i never started my homework I'm procrastinating


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You'll never have swag if you don't know what swagger is without lookin' it up.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You'll never have swag if you don't know what swagger is without lookin' it up.


i did all my homework


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i did all my homework


You must not of had that much homework if you got it done that fast.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> You must not of had that much homework if you got it done that fast.


i only had some history and bio.


----------



## smarch

I just finished my super duper long paper! It ended at 23 pages, I never want to write something that long again!! Now just one last exam tomorrow and I'm done!! 
And I'm on my new IPhone, well ok I bought it off my cousin and it's the 5 but it's new to me and I'm in love with it... Even though there's so many differences from android! 
It's like a huge party over here in my head, basically I just feel too accomplished to go to sleep!


----------



## leigti

smarch said:


> I just finished my super duper long paper! It ended at 23 pages, I never want to write something that long again!! Now just one last exam tomorrow and I'm done!!
> And I'm on my new IPhone, well ok I bought it off my cousin and it's the 5 but it's new to me and I'm in love with it... Even though there's so many differences from android!
> It's like a huge party over here in my head, basically I just feel too accomplished to go to sleep!


Glad you're done with your paper. And I have an iPhone 5 also and I love it. I thousand years ago when I was in college, one I didn't even have a computer to write a paper on. A lot of things are easier now but I think I preferred college the old-fashioned way.


----------



## smarch

leigti said:


> Glad you're done with your paper. And I have an iPhone 5 also and I love it. I thousand years ago when I was in college, one I didn't even have a computer to write a paper on. A lot of things are easier now but I think I preferred college the old-fashioned way.


I've always loved the 5 and how it looked, but after I got my first smartphone as android after my iPod 4 slowed down like crazy I thought I'd never go back (so my family is making fun of me lol) but my android at less than a year and a half was hearing up and freezing all the time, just when this came along. Still waiting on the AT&T unlock since I'm on metro PCS but I'm already using this over the other phone lol. 
I think college with technology is good since you can connect right to a professor at any time through email, and I'm notorious for online classes. But I get how it loses its personal touch with so much technology


----------



## leigti

I am not sure I could do an online class. But emailing a professor would have been great, I used to have to sit and wait out in the hallway with a bunch of other people during office hours. Needless to say, you didn't talk to the professors unless you had to.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone *yawn*


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone *yawn*


Morning Noel! After tommorrow is my last exam!               
Can you tell how happy I am?


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Noel! After tommorrow is my last exam!
> Can you tell how happy I am?


Morning 
That's awesome!


----------



## tortdad

Good morning/afternoon everyone. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Noel! ! ! ! !!


----------



## Abdulla6169

5 minute break.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i never started my homework I'm procrastinating


Am I surprised?
(By the way, nice vocabulary, Nick!)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Noel! After tommorrow is my last exam!
> Can you tell how happy I am?


CONGRATULATIONS!  What's it for?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> Good morning/afternoon everyone. I hope you all have a great day.


Hey... were'd you pop out of, you've been missing!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi everyone!


----------



## tortdad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey... were'd you pop out of, you've been missing!


Just been busy. I've been lurking on the board just not keeping up with chat.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> Just been busy. I've been lurking on the board just not keeping up with chat.


I love lurking.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Noel! ! ! ! !!


Morning Steven


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui must be sleeping in this a.m.


----------



## AZtortMom

I think you are right


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't wanna' go outside. It's cold out there. Please don't make me.

But there's so much to do, darn it! Gotta' go....


----------



## CharlieM

sibi said:


> That's confusing. If someone has over 4k posts, shouldn't they be "member well known?" Some members have just a couple of hundred posts and are "well known members," while others have over 4k and are "active."?




I know this is an older post but what is the formula for active and well known?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

CharlieM said:


> I know this is an older post but what is the formula for active and well known?


I became 'well known' at 1000


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> I don't wanna' go outside. It's cold out there. Please don't make me.
> 
> But there's so much to do, darn it! Gotta' go....


It's 45 today! How cold are you?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 109955



This would be me, but years and years ago. lol


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Yvonne cheats and keeps a dossier about everyone.



Hey, you learned her secret huh.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> dandelion?



Ummm when did "Y" become "N"?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *roll eyes so hard I see my brain*



That sounds a bit painful. lol


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> So here's a picture of my torts
> View attachment 109965



Looking great!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Hi, I have reemerged from work. I am so upset tonight but it will be okay.



Why? ... and nice to see you stranger.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Thank goodness! Only 5 more days until the shortest day of the year. I can't wait for the days to start getting longer.



Me too!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I just finished my super duper long paper! It ended at 23 pages, I never want to write something that long again!! Now just one last exam tomorrow and I'm done!!
> And I'm on my new IPhone, well ok I bought it off my cousin and it's the 5 but it's new to me and I'm in love with it... Even though there's so many differences from android!
> It's like a huge party over here in my head, basically I just feel too accomplished to go to sleep!



Good luck on the last night and am so proud you got your paper done!!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone *yawn*



Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Good morning/afternoon everyone. I hope you all have a great day.



Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Jacqui must be sleeping in this a.m.



Nah, just didn't come up here to the cemetery as early as usual.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I don't wanna' go outside. It's cold out there. Please don't make me.
> 
> But there's so much to do, darn it! Gotta' go....



Talk about me being a whiner.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It's 45 today! How cold are you?



Here we are 36 looking towards getting up to 38. Each day will be a bit colder here to lead up to Noel's arrival. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning to the rest of you!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It's 45 today! How cold are you?



It's 44F and foggy. S'posed to rain, so I went out and opened up the tortoise sheds, made sure the lights were all working ok, fed them, then brought up 3 wheel-barrows of firewood to the front porch to stay dry. Now I'm back inside, and planning to make some more of the Hershey Kiss cookies. Housework, you say? Forgedaboudit!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Hey, you learned her secret huh.



Yes, ask me anything about anyone! I even have a picture of Jacqui!! But it will take quite a big bribe for me to let you see it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, ask me anything about anyone! I even have a picture of Jacqui!! But it will take quite a big bribe for me to let you see it.


I've seen her in person


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's 44F and foggy. S'posed to rain, so I went out and opened up the tortoise sheds, made sure the lights were all working ok, fed them, then brought up 3 wheel-barrows of firewood to the front porch to stay dry. Now I'm back inside, and planning to make some more of the Hershey Kiss cookies. Housework, you say? Forgedaboudit!



More cookies? How long did that last bunch last? We don't have fog today, it's rain instead.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I've seen her in person



  It was such a pleasure too! Of course, Yvonne also has met be in person.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, ask me anything about anyone! I even have a picture of Jacqui!! But it will take quite a big bribe for me to let you see it.



Drat, she always holds that picture over my head so I will quit picking on her.

Cameron stay out of this, too!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> It was such a pleasure too! Of course, Yvonne also has met be in person.


It was a pleasure indeed  
I feel honored to have met Ms Jacqui


----------



## AZtortMom

*yawn* time for me to get some shut eye. See you guys in a little bit. *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *yawn* time for me to get some shut eye. See you guys in a little bit. *waves*



Sweet dreams.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> It was a pleasure indeed
> I feel honored to have met Ms Jacqui



*ahhh shucks* I hope to get to meet you another time.


----------



## juli11

Hi guys.. Boring day today.. I have to learn for my German exam tomorrow and because of that no time to go to the gym :-( but its my last exam before holidays will start so 100% tomorrow


----------



## Jacqui

Good luck on your exam! It seems lots of folks are having their last exams today.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> More cookies? How long did that last bunch last? We don't have fog today, it's rain instead.



I took half of them over to my daughter's house, then the next day she called to say her grandson was visiting, so I took the rest over for him. Gosh he's a cute little thing.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Here we are 36 looking towards getting up to 38. Each day will be a bit colder here to lead up to Noel's arrival. lol


Lol! I'll send over some sun


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> It's 44F and foggy. S'posed to rain, so I went out and opened up the tortoise sheds, made sure the lights were all working ok, fed them, then brought up 3 wheel-barrows of firewood to the front porch to stay dry. Now I'm back inside, and planning to make some more of the Hershey Kiss cookies. Housework, you say? Forgedaboudit!


 Skip a day! 
(and eat cookies )


----------



## Yvonne G

I didn't like Magnum P.I. at all and I don't like Blue Bloods, however, I just LOVE Jesse Stone and any of the westerns that Tom Selleck made. If I heard correctly, Encore Westerns (cable channel) is going to be showing Tom Selleck's western movies all day next Sunday. I can't wait! I'll have to get all my chores done Saturday so I can veg Sunday!


----------



## jaizei

CharlieM said:


> I know this is an older post but what is the formula for active and well known?



It's based off of 'Trophy points'. Trophy points are based off of post count, likes received, etc.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Lol! I'll send over some sun



The sun hasn't shone for so long now, I forgot what it looks and feels like.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I didn't like Magnum P.I. at all and I don't like Blue Bloods, however, I just LOVE Jesse Stone and any of the westerns that Tom Selleck made. If I heard correctly, Encore Westerns (cable channel) is going to be showing Tom Selleck's western movies all day next Sunday. I can't wait! I'll have to get all my chores done Saturday so I can veg Sunday!



I loved Magnum, when I watched it when it first came out. A couple of years back I bought a tape of the old shows and thought "what did I use to see in this show?"


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I loved Magnum, when I watched it when it first came out. A couple of years back I bought a tape of the old shows and thought "what did I use to see in this show?"



I felt the same way when I tried to watch Hunter a few years back.


----------



## Jacqui

What I learned today.... laptops can't fly.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> The sun hasn't shone for so long now, I forgot what it looks and feels like.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>



What is that?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> What I learned today.... laptops can't fly.



And white plates don't actually bounce. It is okay?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> What is that?


The sun 
Wen you type 'sun' into Google, it gives you the 'sun' a s big orange star, not how we see it. When you type in 'sun from earth' you get distance. When you type in 'sunny day' you get a big white blob that looks nothing like the sun. 
So, it's the best sun I could find


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> An white plates don't actually bounce. It is okay?



It's at the laptop Dr.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> It's at the laptop Dr.


 I hope it makes it through! Did it get wet at all?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> The sun
> Wen you type 'sun' into Google, it gives you the 'sun' a s big orange star, not how we see it. When you type in 'sun from earth' you get distance. When you type in 'sunny day' you get a big white blob that looks nothing like the sun.
> So, it's the best sun I could find



You know, know that you showed the picture, I am getting this faint memory....


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I hope it makes it through! Did it get wet at all?



No, stupid me, I was cleaning out the car and placed it on the roof, so I wouldn't knock it out into the rain puddle. At the time I did it, my mind told me I would forget it up there. ... and I did.  Which is why I know it can't fly, because it tried to once I got to the highway.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> And white plates don't actually bounce. It is okay?



Is this true only of white plates?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Is this true only of white plates?


Yep. (Don't try this at home, kids!) 
I don't know if you've ever seen them, but my mom always bought these white plates that claimed they 'bounced' when dropped. It worked okay at first, but after the years went along, they got really 'lesser' and didn't bounce as much.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> No, stupid me, I was cleaning out the car and placed it on the roof, so I wouldn't knock it out into the rain puddle. At the time I did it, my mind told me I would forget it up there. ... and I did.  Which is why I know it can't fly, because it tried to once I got to the highway.


 I hope it's okay! Let us know when it gets cleared.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> You know, know that you showed the picture, I am getting this faint memory....


May I ask what it is?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yep. (Don't try this at home, kids!)
> I don't know if you've ever seen them, but my mom always bought these white plates that claimed the 'bounced' when dropped. It worked okay at first, but after the years went along, they got really 'lesser' and didn't bounce as much.



I don't recall them. Do they still not break when dropped?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yep. (Don't try this at home, kids!)
> I don't know if you've ever seen them, but my mom always bought these white plates that claimed they 'bounced' when dropped. It worked okay at first, but after the years went along, they got really 'lesser' and didn't bounce as much.


I remember those plates


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I don't recall them. Do they still not break when dropped?


Nope.  We're down to just two bowls left from the original set, and everything else has long since 'bounced' into the garbage can.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> I remember those plates


Did you have more luck with them?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> May I ask what it is?



It's a memory of being out in my yard. I am swinging on my favorite swing. Birds are singing, butterflies floating past. There is this warmth upon the gentle breeze that is kissing my face and stirring up my hair. My arms, well they seem to be bathed in this warmth. As I raise my eyes upward, I am almost blinded by this glowing object in the sky... it's...it's... it's the sun!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nope.  We're down to just two bowls left from the original set, and everything else has long since 'bounced' into the garbage can.



No doubt they were favorites to use?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> It's a memory of being out in my yard. I am swinging on my favorite swing. Birds are singing, butterflies floating past. There is this warmth upon the gentle breeze that is kissing my face and stirring up my hair. My arms, well they seem to be bathed in this warmth. As I raise my eyes upward, I am almost blinded by this glowing object in the sky... it's...it's... it's the sun!!!


That sounds like an awesome day! Maybe the sun will come out just for you


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> No doubt they were favorites to use?


Lol! Every night!


----------



## Jacqui

Growing up, we had a set of dishes from Jewel T (that's where my dad worked). Each of us three kids and my Mom (Dad was long gone) had a different color plate. They were plastic like melmac (sp?). Those dishes got used daily, got dropped, ect.., and I still have all of them and not a chip on them.


----------



## Jacqui

Those plates (and few cups) are now like 50 years or better old


----------



## Jacqui

Well my hour of library use computer is up. Have good rest of your day everybody.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Did you have more luck with them?


My luck was very similar to yours


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> My luck was very similar to yours


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Well my hour of library use computer is up. Have good rest of your day everybody.


Bye Jacqui *waves*


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Growing up, we had a set of dishes from Jewel T (that's where my dad worked). Each of us three kids and my Mom (Dad was long gone) had a different color plate. They were plastic like melmac (sp?). Those dishes got used daily, got dropped, ect.., and I still have all of them and not a chip on them.


Ooo, melamine? It's plastic, so not surprising!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Well my hour of library use computer is up. Have good rest of your day everybody.


Bye! I hope your laptop will be okay! 
Keep wishing for sun


----------



## AZtortMom

I would send some sun, but there isn't any here either


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> I would send some sun, but there isn't any here either


 I sucked up all the sun!
EDIT-


----------



## AZtortMom

the Sisters getting some outside time


----------



## AZtortMom

Jay enjoying some snacks


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> No doubt they were favorites to use?



I think they were called Corelle


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

well I'm probably going to fail 2 of my classes this semester. but it okay i have my swag


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> well I'm probably going to fail 2 of my classes this semester. but it okay i have my swag



I'm so happy for you that you have your swag...........Good for you! ! ! ! ! !

You are the future of America ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

I can hear that sarcasm from here


----------



## tortdad

Ba humbug


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> I can hear that sarcasm from here


What else can I do?? 

A bright young man don't like school? He will be the Gates #2? I hope so....


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Ba humbug


I'm not a fan of the holidays either.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> I'm not a fan of the holidays either.


why?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> well I'm probably going to fail 2 of my classes this semester. but it okay i have my swag


That means it will just take you longer to get done with high school. You're doing this all backwards.


----------



## jaizei

leigti said:


> That means it will just take you longer to get done with high school. You're doing this all backwards.



The longer it takes, the longer he has until he has to 'grow up'.


----------



## tortdad

Schoooooooools out for summer! (singing in a happy voice) Schooooooooools out for summer!

Except for NickyPoo, he'll be in summer school 

Skipping down the halls talking about his swag


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> Schoooooooools out for summer! (singing in a happy voice) Schooooooooools out for summer!
> 
> Except for NickyPoo, he'll be in summer school



You know those old people songs go right over his head.


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why?


I think the true meaning of Christmas has been lost and it has been over commercialized. People are always trying to out compete each for who's gifts are better. I'm over it. Just my humble opinion


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i think the meaning of Christmas is to get fat on food.


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> I think the true meaning of Christmas has been lost and it has been over commercialized. People are always trying to out compete each for who's gifts are better. I'm over it. Just my humble opinion


 Yep. I have 2 small kids who still believe in santa, 2 medium aged kids who still live at home and 2 adult out of the house kids. Once the smaller ones are out of the house there will be no more store bought Christmas in our house.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good night peeps. I need to be at work in four hours. See you on the flip side. *waves*


----------



## jaizei

AZtortMom said:


> Good night peeps. I need to be at work in four hours. See you on the flip side. *waves*



What's your point of no return, when sleep no longer is an option?


----------



## mike taylor

Summer school! Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Summer school! Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


hey if i just drop out i wont have to go to normal school or summer school.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Schoooooooools out for summer! (singing in a happy voice) Schooooooooools out for summer!



Schoooools out forever!


----------



## smarch

Whelp, finished my final today... Now I get my wisdom teeth out tomorrow... REEEEEALLLLY freaked out!


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey if i just drop out i wont have to go to normal school or summer school.


Thats would be the dumbest thing you ever did . Trust me I did it . Then I had to work my butt off to get a g.e.d. then did four years of school to be able to pay my bills .


----------



## AZtortMom

Well, it's morning for me again Howdy peeps


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

And Good Morning Noel! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO! ! ! ! !


this is to early for you old people to be up.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> And Good Morning Noel! ! !


Morning Steven


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> this is to early for you old people to be up.


I've been up since 11pm


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i still haven't gone to sleep


----------



## AZtortMom

Why are you still awake?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> Why are you still awake?


procrastination on homework


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh I see


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> procrastination on homework


Why you just do it and get over with??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Why you just do it and get over with??


but but i don't want to!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> this is to early for you old people to be up.


I'm still oversea.....


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but but i don't want to!


Well.....You can have your way. You have your swag! ! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> I'm still oversea.....


oh


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i just will just do my work in the morning.


----------



## smarch

Well today is the day and my anxiety is already inducing panic ... You'd think someone prone to panic attacks would be allowed to take something for that... Yeah I'm just complaining to you since no one else will listen and says 'they were nervous too! Nervous is not anxiety


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Well today is the day and my anxiety is already inducing panic ... You'd think someone prone to panic attacks would be allowed to take something for that... Yeah I'm just complaining to you since no one else will listen and says 'they were nervous too! Nervous is not anxiety



Deep breaths my dear. Maybe go for a quick run before hand to relax you and fill you up with endorphins?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 110163
> Jay enjoying some snacks


Now I know the origin of your new profile pic! 
Your torts look so good! I like the color.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> I think they were called Corelle


I looked it up...that's them right there!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i think the meaning of Christmas is to get fat on food.



I can hear your swag again.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> Yep. I have 2 small kids who still believe in santa, 2 medium aged kids who still live at home and 2 adult out of the house kids. Once the smaller ones are out of the house there will be no more store bought Christmas in our house.


If I ever 'accidentally' have children, I will not sell them on the 'Santa' train 
Personally, I hate it... it's just a way for stores to sell more.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Good night peeps. I need to be at work in four hours. See you on the flip side. *waves*


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey if i just drop out i wont have to go to normal school or summer school.


As you've said before... bye tortsies.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Whelp, finished my final today... Now I get my wisdom teeth out tomorrow... REEEEEALLLLY freaked out!


 I _almlosssttt _got mine pulled a few years ago... but then the dentist decided they weren't all that bad 
Be relaxed, it's not fun to be given anesthetic while you're tense  Take big breaths!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but but i don't want to!


And this is why you want to drop out!
Putting it off gets ZERO things done... been there done that, and it takes effort and work to get better grades, Nick.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> I'm still oversea.....


When will you be back?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello. 
It's cloudy and wet this morning... and my good mood has been evaporated. 
What're your plans?


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Well today is the day and my anxiety is already inducing panic ... You'd think someone prone to panic attacks would be allowed to take something for that... Yeah I'm just complaining to you since no one else will listen and says 'they were nervous too! Nervous is not anxiety


You'll do fine. You're a smart girl, and whatever happens to you in that exam will be great. You'll just see how easy it will be! Good luck Sarah.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello.
> It's cloudy and wet this morning... and my good mood has been evaporated.
> What're your plans?


Our weather will reach perfection next week.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but but i don't want to!


Hey Nicky-Poo, follow and read this article. You never know what will matter to you in the future. Heck fire, maybe even,
“Jesus,Girls,&Markus Marriota!"


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> If I ever 'accidentally' have children, I will not sell them on the 'Santa' train
> Personally, I hate it... it's just a way for stores to sell more.


when i read this the first time i thought you said you where going to actually sell you children to santa.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Nicky-Poo, follow and read this article. You never know what will matter to you in the future. Heck fire, maybe even,
> “Jesus,Girls,&Markus Marriota!"


what article?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what article?


Duh!

http://www.myfoxphilly.com/story/27639788/-with-failing-heart


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Now I know the origin of your new profile pic!
> Your torts look so good! I like the color.


Thanks


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And this just seemed important:

http://fox59.com/2014/12/16/happy-national-chocolate-covered-anything-day/


----------



## smarch

Well I'm back home


Nanks up with me in our living room by the tree watching Christmas movies. The numbness is going away but I'm not really in too much pain. I have percs but am afraid to take them at even half a pill...
Also I apparently when I was coming out of the anesthesia took a whole bunch of selfies... I only remember taking like 2 but apparently I took like 10! I'm a weirdo if that's all I was thinking of.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Well I'm back home
> View attachment 110221
> 
> Nanks up with me in our living room by the tree watching Christmas movies. The numbness is going away but I'm not really in too much pain. I have percs but am afraid to take them at even half a pill...
> Also I apparently when I was coming out of the anesthesia took a whole bunch of selfies... I only remember taking like 2 but apparently I took like 10! I'm a weirdo if that's all I was thinking of.



And yet you don't post them?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Our weather will reach perfection next week.


Sunny?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Well I'm back home
> View attachment 110221
> 
> Nanks up with me in our living room by the tree watching Christmas movies. The numbness is going away but I'm not really in too much pain. I have percs but am afraid to take them at even half a pill...
> Also I apparently when I was coming out of the anesthesia took a whole bunch of selfies... I only remember taking like 2 but apparently I took like 10! I'm a weirdo if that's all I was thinking of.


"Lemme take a selfie"  I'm glad it went well!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And this just seemed important:
> 
> http://fox59.com/2014/12/16/happy-national-chocolate-covered-anything-day/


RICE CRISPIES!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> when i read this the first time i thought you said you where going to actually sell you children to santa.


Where do you think elves come from?


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Well I'm back home
> View attachment 110221
> 
> Nanks up with me in our living room by the tree watching Christmas movies. The numbness is going away but I'm not really in too much pain. I have percs but am afraid to take them at even half a pill...
> Also I apparently when I was coming out of the anesthesia took a whole bunch of selfies... I only remember taking like 2 but apparently I took like 10! I'm a weirdo if that's all I was thinking of.



So share the pics already, lol


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> "Lemme take a selfie"  I'm glad it went well!


T


That's the way home, I'll keep the ones that I look clearly drugged... And one with my mum to myself lol.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks


You're doing awesome!


----------



## jaizei

Probably the only time I'll like anything but you earned it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> T
> View attachment 110222
> 
> That's the way home, I'll keep the ones that I look clearly drugged... And one with my mum to myself lol.


Best selfie EVER! 
I'd recommend taking the painkillers... will really help!


----------



## tortdad

Also be a good girl and take your meds. Pain is much easier managed if you take the meds when you start to hurt vs waiting until you can't take pain anymore.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Best selfie EVER!
> I'd recommend taking the painkillers... will really help!


I plan to start taking the pain killer once dull pain starts, but so far nothing, I'm just nervous I'll react badly... But it's also the same pills my cousin took when she was out, and we're basically closely genetic (her dads my mums sister and her mum is my dads sister) so I'm guessing I'll be fine too


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I wonder if Jacqui's computer is okay?


----------



## smarch

Well I'm among friends here... And I could never post this on Facebook lol so dun dun da, you get my non pain waking up selfie....
As you can see no pain... And clearly no idea that I knew what I was actually doing...


----------



## smarch

Aaaaand I killed chat lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm just enjoying the conversation. In that I'm homo-superior, I never even developed wisdom teeth root buds. Not needed, why waste resources making something unneeded and destructive to the teeth that are needed in there.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm just enjoying the conversation. In that I'm homo-superior, I never even developed wisdom teeth root buds. Not needed, why waste resources making something unneeded and destructive to the teeth that are needed in there.


Well, I don't know if you know, but wisdom teeth are from the olden times when we still had enormous monkey heads and big jaws and ate raw meat... therefore, a third molar was incredibly helpful. As time went on, jaws shrunk, and wisdom teeth usually don't have enough room and push out your gums and other teeth... Nowadays, some people don't even develop wisdom teeth, or they don't affect anything and don't need them pulled.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Aaaaand I killed chat lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> wisdom teeth are from the olden times when we still had enormous monkey heads and big jaws and ate raw meat... therefore, a third molar was incredibly helpful. As time went on, jaws shrunk, and wisdom teeth usually don't have enough room and push out your gums and other teeth...


This is why I'm homo-superior!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Sunny?


Sunny, high 75 low 64.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Sunny, high 75 low 64.


I want your weather!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is why I'm homo-superior!


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm just enjoying the conversation. In that I'm homo-superior, I never even developed wisdom teeth root buds. Not needed, why waste resources making something unneeded and destructive to the teeth that are needed in there.


I only have top wisdom teeth, the bottoms never developed, exciting since bottoms are the worse ones. When I tell people they don't get how it's possible I just look at them 'I'm an evolutionary masterpiece'. I remember my anatomy of hearing and speech class we talked about people starting not to develop them. They were coming in in a position I could keep them, but they were coming in so slow one developed a cavity and they don't bother fixing them back there just removal, and with top but no bottom the bottom wouldn't be there to stop them growing when long enough so I was screwed either way in these coming out. Lucky ducky having none at all!


----------



## smarch

Still no pain?! Well maybe I'm like my dad who only had to pop a few Advil after his. I'm at 4.5 hours post surgery and 3(ish) hours after novacane wearing off and nothing really hurts.
Now I have more company


----------



## smarch

And the cat left me! im more bored than anything lol not tired and not pained just darn bored not gonna lie I was thinking I totally could have gone to work. 
I guess it's good I have my time to recharge after the semester


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> And the cat left me! im more bored than anything lol not tired and not pained just darn bored not gonna lie I was thinking I totally could have gone to work.
> I guess it's good I have my time to recharge after the semester


 Don't be bored! I have arrived!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I would send some sun, but there isn't any here either



*shock* No sun n AZ yesterday? What is the world coming to?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 110162
> the Sisters getting some outside time



Are they really clutch mates?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I think they were called Corelle



Corelle, we have lots of those. The neat thing is the company (atleast use to) replace any that broke for free.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> well I'm probably going to fail 2 of my classes this semester. but it okay i have my swag



That's not good.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I can hear that sarcasm from here



Me too.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Ba humbug



Double ditto


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Schoooooooools out for summer! (singing in a happy voice) Schooooooooools out for summer!
> 
> Except for NickyPoo, he'll be in summer school
> 
> Skipping down the halls talking about his swag



Mean, but true.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Don't be bored! I have arrived!





He came back  still no real sore this after stuff isn't nearly what I was expecting... I think I'm a special case or have a real pain tolerance


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey if i just drop out i wont have to go to normal school or summer school.



Must be one of the dumbest reasonings ever.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> T
> View attachment 110222
> 
> That's the way home, I'll keep the ones that I look clearly drugged... And one with my mum to myself lol.



So that's whatcha look like.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I wonder if Jacqui's computer is okay?



They haven't called me. What's with computer fixer uppers, they never call.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Still no pain?! Well maybe I'm like my dad who only had to pop a few Advil after his. I'm at 4.5 hours post surgery and 3(ish) hours after novacane wearing off and nothing really hurts.
> Now I have more company
> View attachment 110265



The cat is remotely taking away the pain.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> View attachment 110293
> 
> He came back  still no real sore this after stuff isn't nearly what I was expecting... I think I'm a special case or have a real pain tolerance



Looks like he is neading you, is he?


----------



## Jacqui

and since I am on a streak...

Good afternoon everybody!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Looks like he is neading you, is he?


He was yes. Now he's passed out comfy lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> He came back


Lucky, he came back!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> So that's whatcha look like.


I've posted real pictures before, I don't normally look so chipmunky


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Baxter simply says, “Oh what, you gonna climb on a table to pet me?"


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lucky, he came back!
> View attachment 110295


My cat loves affection, he was a stray we think he makes up for his alone outside time by never leaving, he's a lap cat <3


----------



## Jacqui

I like that cowboy riding on a reindeer.


----------



## smarch

Jeeeze my cat is passed out on me, franklins tucked into his log asleep and my mum is in bed napping... And I'm up watching Christmas movies (whinnie the pooh right now) and on the forum and playing games... Who had surgery here?!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I've posted real pictures before, I don't normally look so chipmunky



I have a bad memory, so only remember what's current, ummm what were we talking about?




Yes David, I am a thief.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Jeeeze my cat is passed out on me, franklins tucked into his log asleep and my mum is in bed napping... And I'm up watching Christmas movies (whinnie the pooh right now) and on the forum and playing games... Who had surgery here?!



They are just trying to understand your pain.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I have a bad memory, so only remember what's current, ummm what were we talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes David, I am a thief.


Oh I was just stating I had, I'm the one who everyone liked my eyes but not so much my piercings lol. 
Here's another one to remember me by, lol no pills just bored! ... Oh dear goodness this better not be the pictures of me I get remembered for!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> They are just trying to understand your pain.


Or take my pain, I'm in obsoletely none minus a little pulling if I smile excessively hard


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> T
> View attachment 110222
> 
> That's the way home, I'll keep the ones that I look clearly drugged... And one with my mum to myself lol.


As my 4 year old says "please with tortoise poop on top" we won't make fun of you......... Much


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Oh I was just stating I had, I'm the one who everyone liked my eyes but not so much my piercings lol.
> Here's another one to remember me by, lol no pills just bored! ... Oh dear goodness this better not be the pictures of me I get remembered for!
> View attachment 110296



Looks like the type of picture folks do remember you by.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> As my 4 year old says "please with tortoise poop on top" we won't make fun of you......... Much


I did share one go find it!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> As my 4 year old says "please with tortoise poop on top" we won't make fun of you......... Much



Key is the "much". lol


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Looks like the type of picture folks do remember you by.


Well if that's the case my tort friends is rather you remember ice cream face not ice pack! It's cherry amaretto and its delicious and I have the excuse to pig out on it


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> I did share one go find it!


I saw that one. I want to see one of the ones you said you were keeping private


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Well if that's the case my tort friends is rather you remember ice cream face not ice pack! It's cherry amaretto and its delicious and I have the excuse to pig out on it
> View attachment 110297



It's not nice to eat ice cream in front of us.  Of course with that flavor, go ahead and don't share.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Key is the "much". lol


Shhhhhhh, she's still doped up and maybe won't see that part.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Shhhhhhh, she's still doped up and maybe won't see that part.



Oh okay (using my little voice)


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Jeeeze my cat is passed out on me, franklins tucked into his log asleep and my mum is in bed napping... And I'm up watching Christmas movies (whinnie the pooh right now) and on the forum and playing games... Who had surgery here?!


You can't count that as real surgery


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> I saw that one. I want to see one of the ones you said you were keeping private


The other ones are just clearly of me in pain you weren't missing much.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> The other ones are just clearly of me in pain you weren't missing much.



I think the point is he wants to see you in pain.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> You can't count that as real surgery



You tell her. lol


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Shhhhhhh, she's still doped up and maybe won't see that part.


I'm not drugged up I have not taken any pill since the surgery 6 hours ago!


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> You can't count that as real surgery


It was scary and worrisome to me, it is real! Just mild, but even mild becomes major with anxiety


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> The other ones are just clearly of me in pain you weren't missing much.


I'll be the judge of that!


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> It was scary and worrisome to me, it is real! Just mild, but even mild becomes major with anxiety



You forget you're talking to the bionic man.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> It was scary and worrisome to me, it is real! Just mild, but even mild becomes major with anxiety



We are thankful you have given us something to tease you about. Also glad it was you not me (see how kind and generous I am)


----------



## Jacqui

Steven, when do you come back to the states?


----------



## Jacqui

Shhh guys, I think we are getting a bit loud.  We might wake up Noel.


----------



## Jacqui

... and with that, my hour is up.  Have fun, but be good to each other and yourselves. Bye *waves*


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> We are thankful you have given us something to tease you about. Also glad it was you not me (see how kind and generous I am)


Ah I'm still poking fun at myself, helps the boardeom and has probably helped keep the pain away. Wouldn't have posted pictures of I couldn't take what's may happen


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Corelle, we have lots of those. The neat thing is the company (atleast use to) replace any that broke for free.


HA! Just me, or is that a little funny?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> ... and with that, my hour is up.  Have fun, but be good to each other and yourselves. Bye *waves*


Don't worry


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> You forget you're talking to the bionic man.


*Mutant.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> *Mutant.



Do you know something about Kevin that I don't?


----------



## Yvonne G

Sarah: Your cat has extra toes? I have one of those too.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Sarah: Your cat has extra toes? I have one of those too.


Yup, he has little mittens, and he has one toe in the back feet midway up his lower leg which is apparently abnormal too. Makes him extra special, and extra painful when he needs a clipping


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Do you know something about Kevin that I don't?


Who's Kevin? I was going off of the fact you'd like to be an X men.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Who's Kevin? I was going off of the fact you'd like to be an X men.


Tortdad.


----------



## AZtortMom

Looks like I missed all the fun


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Are they really clutch mates?


Yes ma'am they are


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Who's Kevin? I was going off of the fact you'd like to be an X men.



Though I will admit, it took quite a bit of will power not to tie kens earlier comments back to the xmen


----------



## tortdad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Who's Kevin? I was going off of the fact you'd like to be an X men.


He's this really cool guy I'd like to met


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Howdy Nicky-Poo! How's it, ya know, today?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy Nicky-Poo! How's it, ya know, today?


its the same as every school day.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how your day been going?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

its been 7 minutes sense you responded. does this mean we are not friends


----------



## mike taylor

Man Nicky poo you sound down in the dumps .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> He's this really cool guy I'd like to met


LOL.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hey!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey!


hows it going?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 110319








And that's coming from me, who's in a reasonably bad mood.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hows it going?


'Fabulous'


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 110325


Sure. I'll assume that was once a dog... who then went to a war with photoshop.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I've got to do some things in real life... Don't be lonely Nick, we'll all be back!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Still here, Nicky-Poo?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Still here, Nicky-Poo?


no


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oh well. I called my favoritest niece.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oh well. I called my favoritest niece.


Favoritest? What about your other nieces!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no


Did you come back?


----------



## mike taylor

We are watching you Nicky poo! Hahaha


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> We are watching you Nicky poo! Hahaha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

im back


----------



## jaizei

Two commas away from being uber creepy.


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> We are watching you, Nicky, poo! Hahaha


----------



## Elohi

Well Watson's nose isn't running anymore. He's also starting to pace in his hospital box. He is in a warm soak right now watching me in case I have food LOL. Maybe he ate too much basil the other day. They mowed down an entire big plant of basil. Not even kidding. I don't know HOW they could eat that much basil but they devoured it to nothing. LOL


----------



## Elohi

Here he is. 
http://instagram.com/p/wsOEEEMt6r/


----------



## smarch

Well guys, over 12 hours since extraction still no real pain... The dentist called to check up and even he said it was very weird I haven't needed my pain pills yet. Haven't even taken a Motrin or anything! I'll be taking a Motrin when I go to bed just in case the pain 'sets in' but I've been told I'm pretty much in the clear for the severe pain. 
Now the question is high pain tolerance or just really weird case? But I shall not question that too much!


----------



## leigti

smarch said:


> Well guys, over 12 hours since extraction still no real pain... The dentist called to check up and even he said it was very weird I haven't needed my pain pills yet. Haven't even taken a Motrin or anything! I'll be taking a Motrin when I go to bed just in case the pain 'sets in' but I've been told I'm pretty much in the clear for the severe pain.
> Now the question is high pain tolerance or just really weird case? But I shall not question that too much!


When I got my wisdom teeth out I didn't have much pain at all, and I am a big wuss.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hahaha the dentist person said i will never get wisdom teeth


----------



## smarch

leigti said:


> When I got my wisdom teeth out I didn't have much pain at all, and I am a big wuss.


I'm highly tolerant to pain as long as it doesn't effect my stomach then I'm the biggest baby you met (and I have acid reflux soooo....) but I never expected not to need anything for pain!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Elohi

Well this explains all the sudden allergy symptoms today. 
I highly allergic to cedar. Cedar, oak, and cactus is all that grows here.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I bought a grape plant, a Palestinian olive tree, and a hibiscus plant.  I'm officially done with finals. I'm going to a nice restaurant next to our house.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Pictures:
The plants that were bought:




"The Third Line" a price of abstract artwork near where we are sitting:


The view from our table (we're sitting outside):


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its the same as every school day.


When are your exams?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> When are your exams?


in about 3 weeks


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> in about 3 weeks


Do you think you'll do well?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Do you think you'll do well?


no


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no


Let's hope you study very very well.


----------



## Abdulla6169

No one guided me to myself
I am the guide... I am the guide to myself
Between the Desert and the Sea of my language I was born 
On the way to India between two small tribes
On them is the moon of old religions and the impossible peace. 
And both of them have to preserve the orbiting of the neighboring Persia and Roman obsession
Then the heavy time drops more on the Arab tent 
Who am I? 
This is the question of others and it has no answer
I am my language, and I am a poetical collection, two poetical collections, ten of them.
I am my language, this is my language 
I am what the words said be my body
So I became a platform for their body
I am what I told the words be a meeting place in my body with the white eternity
Be so I can be like I say
This is my language: Amulets of stars around the necks of my beloved 
May victory be for my language when it is against the age of time
This is my language and my miracle
My magic staff, my garden of Babylon 
And my first identity and landmar
- Mahmoud Darweesh 
This is poetry. Just amazing.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I love literature, especially poetry. It's just so amazing.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Anyone online?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hello


----------



## Abdulla6169

@AZtortMom
Hey Noel, how are you?


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO!


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Morning TFO!


Morning Mike!


----------



## smarch

Made it through the night no pain meds of any sort needed not even Motrin ... Was sleeping well until my mum just woke me up asking how I felt... I was asleep I feel sleepy! If I was in pain I wouldn't have been sleeping. I mean I know she's just showing she cares but this is just... Annoying. Because now I'm wide awake. Yesterday she told me to take Motrin around dinner because the fact that I didn't take any 'had her in pain' ... I don't like taking medication of any kind unless I absolutely have to, and I haven't had to.. I told her to take the Motrin if she felt that way lol... She also napped half the day yesterday, as I sat awake mad I couldn't do anything


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Made it through the night no pain meds of any sort needed not even Motrin ... Was sleeping well until my mum just woke me up asking how I felt... I was asleep I feel sleepy! If I was in pain I wouldn't have been sleeping. I mean I know she's just showing she cares but this is just... Annoying. Because now I'm wide awake. Yesterday she told me to take Motrin around dinner because the fact that I didn't take any 'had her in pain' ... I don't like taking medication of any kind unless I absolutely have to, and I haven't had to.. I told her to take the Motrin if she felt that way lol... She also napped half the day yesterday, as I sat awake mad I couldn't do anything


Glad your not feeling any pain.


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> @AZtortMom
> Hey Noel, how are you?


I'm good. I'm really glad to be off work. The hours and the weather is starting to really wear on everyone at work. Everyone is really crabby and full of **** and vinegar. Ugh


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Morning TFO!


Morning sir


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> I'm good. I'm really glad to be off work. The hours and the weather is starting to really wear on everyone at work. Everyone is really crabby and full of **** and vinegar. Ugh


The holiday season will pass. It's nice to relax.  Have a nice day!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no


You won't with that attitude. ...
once said by a wise man named (drumroll)... JAIZEI!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> No one guided me to myself
> I am the guide... I am the guide to myself
> Between the Desert and the Sea of my language I was born
> On the way to India between two small tribes
> On them is the moon of old religions and the impossible peace.
> And both of them have to preserve the orbiting of the neighboring Persia and Roman obsession
> Then the heavy time drops more on the Arab tent
> Who am I?
> This is the question of others and it has no answer
> I am my language, and I am a poetical collection, two poetical collections, ten of them.
> I am my language, this is my language
> I am what the words said be my body
> So I became a platform for their body
> I am what I told the words be a meeting place in my body with the white eternity
> Be so I can be like I say
> This is my language: Amulets of stars around the necks of my beloved
> May victory be for my language when it is against the age of time
> This is my language and my miracle
> My magic staff, my garden of Babylon
> And my first identity and landmar
> - Mahmoud Darweesh
> This is poetry. Just amazing.


I'm not a terrible fan of poetry...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello TFO! 
The weather today is great! It's not rain anymore, it's sleet, my favorite! I should have cleaned out Cheerio's shed yesterday, but now I juts get the pleasure of having to do it in this fabulous precipitation. 
See Nick, this is why you don't procrastinate. 
What are you's(es?) plans for the day?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm not a terrible fan of poetry...


Poetry is the most powerful form of literature


----------



## bouaboua

It's been a very busy but fruitful day today. I have no time to check-in into forum at all. 

And it's 11PM here now, way pass my bed time. So good night TFO and you all have a DANDY day.

Best wishes! ! ! !


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> View attachment 110347
> 
> Well this explains all the sudden allergy symptoms today.
> I highly allergic to cedar. Cedar, oak, and cactus is all that grows here.



I'm feeling it too. As long as I don't lose my voice this year I'll be happy.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> It's been a very busy but fruitful day today. I have no time to check-in into forum at all.
> 
> And it's 11PM here now, way pass my bed time. So good night TFO and you all have a DANDY day.
> 
> Best wishes! ! ! !


Night Steven!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I'm feeling it too. As long as I don't lose my voice this year I'll be happy.



This past year I started taking a generic antihistamine daily because of the sneezing and blowing. I took it for about 8 months, then stopped. I haven't had hay fever symptoms since.


----------



## Yvonne G

You should SEE the weeds growing here since it rained. I use Round-Up faithfully, and hardly ever a weed is allowed to go to seed. So where in the heck have all these weeds come from? It's a shame I'm so anal about weeds and making the property 'look nice' because there's all kinds of edible stuff out there for tortoises. 

We're getting a nice snow pack too. Looks like the drought has ended in California. Now we're going to start reading about all the mud slides. There's just never a happy medium.







(Happy MEDIUM - get it?)


----------



## Abdulla6169

You'd need 10 trillion gallons of water to end the California drought, according to NASA.


----------



## Elohi

My foster gets an upgrade after Christmas. She will be in her own enclosure like my others are in.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, Jacqui...prepare yourself and your house, because you are having guests for Christmas. We didn't want you to be alone, so we're coming. You can track our progress on the FedEx site - 772277832160

(probably should wait until tonight to be sure it's in the system)


----------



## Yvonne G

(You know it's been a while since you've swept the kitchen floor when there's a little spider building a home inside the handle of the dust pan.)


----------



## Yvonne G

I can't remember if I ever showed this picture. Take a look in the lower right corner at who's wishing for a dropped one:


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> (You know it's been a while since you've swept the kitchen floor when there's a little spider building a home inside the handle of the dust pan.)


 What about the vacuum?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What about the vacuum?



Nah...too much trouble to get it out.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, Jacqui...prepare yourself and your house, because you are having guests for Christmas. We didn't want you to be alone, so we're coming. You can track our progress on the FedEx site - 772277832160
> 
> (probably should wait until tonight to be sure it's in the system)



Ummm guests?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> You'd need 10 trillion gallons of water to end the California drought, according to NASA.



Hands somebody in CA a cup of water. Here let me be the first to help with that.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You should SEE the weeds growing here since it rained. I use Round-Up faithfully, and hardly ever a weed is allowed to go to seed. So where in the heck have all these weeds come from? It's a shame I'm so anal about weeds and making the property 'look nice' because there's all kinds of edible stuff out there for tortoises.



The wind blows them in, they have been there laying dormant for sometime and now with the older growth gone or they have gotten brought back up to the surface so they can come up, and sometimes animals and birds bring them in. You carry seeds even on your own shoes.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> . There's just never a happy medium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Happy MEDIUM - get it?)


 LOL
yes
I got it even before your little clue. Somebody is very chipper and with it today.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> This past year I started taking a generic antihistamine daily because of the sneezing and blowing. I took it for about 8 months, then stopped. I haven't had hay fever symptoms since.



Jeff's had to start taking them because of all the various things he comes in contact with. I am lucky and only need to take them when working in a dusty area or outside.


----------



## Yvonne G

No, just bored. (Taking a page outta' Nick's book)


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I'm feeling it too. As long as I don't lose my voice this year I'll be happy.



But you don't need your voice for us!!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> It's been a very busy but fruitful day today. I have no time to check-in into forum at all.
> 
> And it's 11PM here now, way pass my bed time. So good night TFO and you all have a DANDY day.
> 
> Best wishes! ! ! !



I will strive to do so.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> No, just bored. (Taking a page outta' Nick's book)



Bored? What no good book to read?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> No, just bored. (Taking a page outta' Nick's book)



SOOOOO what's heading my way?


----------



## Yvonne G

It's not a 'what,' it's a 'who.'

You'll just have to wait and see. We're coming to spend Christmas with you. You'll see soon enough. I wouldn't have said anything, but I wanted you to have the suspense...


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello TFO!
> .
> What are you's(es?) plans for the day?



We are expecting an inch of snow tonight and then drizzle tomorrow.  I may do little five minute jobs outside, but mainly doing inside jobs.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Ummm guests?


*Knock knock.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hm-m-m-m Jacqui is going to be doing an 'inside job' today. Should we alert the police?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> We are expecting an inch of snow tonight and then drizzle tomorrow.  I may do little five minute jobs outside, but mainly doing inside jobs.


I'll send over some sleet too 
At the library, me guesses?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m-m Jacqui is going to be doing an 'inside job' today. Should we alert the police?


Aw darn! Let's get the FBI over...


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'll send over some sleet too
> At the library, me guesses?



Yep, but the repair guy called just before I came in. It will cost over $200 and who knows what may have happened inside which could run the bill higher. He has some used ones (I looked as I walked out of his shop the other day) that would be about $250 (not sure what it has for a program or anything). Or else a new laptop.  Or I could keep coming into the library once a day (but never the weekends)

Why couldn't I have been born with money instead of good looks and brains.... ummm yeah I guess those didn't land in me either.  Oh well, I still have you guys, right? 






Ummm guys, right? Okay where did ya all run off too?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's not a 'what,' it's a 'who.'
> 
> You'll just have to wait and see. We're coming to spend Christmas with you. You'll see soon enough. I wouldn't have said anything, but I wanted you to have the suspense...



*grumbles grumble* She knowns me well enough to know this will have me climbing up the walls. lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Yep, but the repair guy called just before I came in. It will cost over $200 and who knows what may have happened inside which could run the bill higher. He has some used ones (I looked as I walked out of his shop the other day) that would be about $250 (not sure what it has for a program or anything). Or else a new laptop.  Or I could keep coming into the library once a day (but never the weekends)
> 
> Why couldn't I have been born with money instead of good looks and brains.... ummm yeah I guess those didn't land in me either.  Oh well, I still have you guys, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm guys, right? Okay where did ya all run off too?



They should come with software... We'll be here


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m-m Jacqui is going to be doing an 'inside job' today. Should we alert the police?



Now you know Yvonne, we can't talk about illegal things in here on the forum. (psst I'll pm you)


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> *Knock knock.



Only in my dreams


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> They should come with software... We'll be here



YEah, but I mean like I didn't check which windows it may be operating under type thing.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> *grumbles grumble* She knowns me well enough to know this will have me climbing up the walls. lol


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Well guys, over 12 hours since extraction still no real pain... The dentist called to check up and even he said it was very weird I haven't needed my pain pills yet. Haven't even taken a Motrin or anything! I'll be taking a Motrin when I go to bed just in case the pain 'sets in' but I've been told I'm pretty much in the clear for the severe pain.
> Now the question is high pain tolerance or just really weird case? But I shall not question that too much!



I am glad it went well for you, even though we were teasing you yesterday.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Now you know Yvonne, we can't talk about illegal things in here on the forum. (psst I'll pm you)


I know a place...


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>



If I were a cat, that would so be me. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I know a place...



to break into? lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> If I were a cat, that would so be me. lol


I love her... what a pessimist, just like me!  Hey, you're supposed to be being cheery!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Looks like I missed all the fun



That's usually me.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> That's usually me.


I highly doubt that


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> to break into? lol


No... trying to decide if 'corpse drop off' is forum appropriate.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I highly doubt that



Oh hey, lookeee who is here.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> No... trying to decide if 'corpse drop off' is forum appropriate.



*rubs chin...*


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi there  *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I love her... what a pessimist, just like me!  Hey, you're supposed to be being cheery!



Me and the term "cheery" never go in the same sentence.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> *rubs chin...*


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there  *waves*



*waves back* So where work is being a pain. How long til vacation?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne... how big is this package???


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Me and the term "cheery" never go in the same sentence.


 It should!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne... how big is this package???


 
Actually... I wonder too?


----------



## AZtortMom

People were just complaining more then usual. I really felt I was in a nursery and everyone dropped off their toddlers with dirty diapers
Vacation is in about a month


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne... how big is this package???


'Member those corpses?


No. Sorry, I laughed a little, and wanted to share the 'fun'.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lunchtime! I'm starving.
Byebye...


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> People were just complaining more then usual. I really felt I was in a nursery and everyone dropped off their toddlers with dirty diapers
> Vacation is in about a month



 That long???   It's amazing how childish adults can get.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Lunchtime! I'm starving.
> Byebye...



Bye... see ya tomorrow... maybe depending on the weather.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It should!



Then you obviously do not know me.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> That long???   It's amazing how childish adults can get.


No kidding. I can't wait until the cruise


----------



## Jacqui

A cruise???? To where? ... and can I come too? lol


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> A cruise???? To where? ... and can I come too? lol


The Caribbean if you want


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Lunchtime! I'm starving.
> Byebye...



So what did you have?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> The Caribbean if you want



Such a lucky woman. One of the things in my bucket list is a cruise. I'd like to join that up with seeing whales in the ocean.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Such a lucky woman. One of the things in my bucket list is a cruise. I'd like to join that up with seeing whales in the ocean.


That would be awesome


----------



## Jacqui

I keep telling Jeff, that if he can quit running up these large medical bills, we could go on a cruise.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay my hour is up, everybody can come out of hiding now. As for the three of you whom I did get to have fun with today... Thank you! You guys do make my day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Okay my hour is up, everybody can come out of hiding now. As for the three of you whom I did get to have fun with today... Thank you! You guys do make my day.


Jacqui, I'll PM you. I'm in a bad way right now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Done sent.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Okay my hour is up, everybody can come out of hiding now. As for the three of you whom I did get to have fun with today... Thank you! You guys do make my day.


Bye *waves*


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> So what did you have?


Croissant with turkey, mayonnaise and a lot of cheese... probably also known as a heart attack on a plate, as there were no veggies...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Okay my hour is up, everybody can come out of hiding now. As for the three of you whom I did get to have fun with today... Thank you! You guys do make my day.


They aren't hiding! They're just shy


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> A cruise???? To where? ... and can I come too? lol


I'm going on a cruise... a virtual one in my mind  
No... I don't like boats. I love water and the ocean, but I can't do boats. I'm just too paranoid, I don't get seasick or anything... 
'Titanic' and 'Jaws' come to mind.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Okay my hour is up, everybody can come out of hiding now. As for the three of you whom I did get to have fun with today... Thank you! You guys do make my day.


Bye! 
*psst! Jacqui's gone!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Croissant with turkey, mayonnaise and a lot of cheese... probably also known as a heart attack on a plate, as there were no veggies...



That's probably 10x healthier than anything I've eaten in the past week.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> That's probably 10x healthier than anything I've eaten in the past week.


Hmmm... what did you have for lunch?
Whenever I sit down to eat a sandwich slathered with mayo (My favorite condiment!) I think about all the tortoise and turtle veggies in the fridge...


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hmmm... what did you have for lunch?
> Whenever I sit down to eat a sandwich slathered with mayo (My favorite condiment!) I think about all the tortoise and turtle veggies in the fridge...



Wendy's.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Wendy's.


I don't want to be mean, but your simple, straight out answer made me laugh...


----------



## AZtortMom

I don't do veggies. My gut can't handle it, so my torts and my husband get all the greens that come into my life


----------



## Tyanna

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Croissant with turkey, mayonnaise and a lot of cheese... probably also known as a heart attack on a plate, as there were no veggies...



This makes me want grilled cheese..which I've had for the past three days. Cravings. NOM NOM.


_...and I don't even like cheese._


----------



## AZtortMom

I love grilled cheese... *wiping drool off chin*


----------



## jaizei

Tyanna said:


> _...and I don't even like cheese._







No comment.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> I don't do veggies. My gut can't handle it, so my torts and my husband get all the greens that come into my life


I don't like salads, but I'll gladly bite into a whole tomato... just like an apple... yum.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tyanna said:


> This makes me want grilled cheese..which I've had for the past three days. Cravings. NOM NOM.
> 
> 
> _...and I don't even like cheese._


I love cravings


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

You guys are making me super hungry


----------



## AZtortMom

Me too


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

So, I love using meme faces when words don't describe my intentions, but this is my absolute favorite- 


-so me. (dreamy look)


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


>


Yes... I turn into a big green thing when I'm hungry too


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yes... I turn into a big green thing when I'm hungry too



I turn into betty white.


----------



## Yvonne G

Have a Snickers Bar.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Have a Snickers Bar.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello old people


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hello, too young to know better, young person…


----------



## mike taylor

Hello youngster how was the bus . Hahaha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Hello youngster how was the bus . Hahaha


i don't ride the bus.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello old people


Thought you dropped that?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Hello youngster how was the bus . Hahaha


HA! Hey Nick, did you get that?
(unless my mind is in the gutter in this evening?)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't ride the bus.


Nope.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't ride the bus.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I can't remember if I ever showed this picture. Take a look in the lower right corner at who's wishing for a dropped one:
> 
> View attachment 110426


Hahahahahahahahahah! ! ! ! ! ! 

Good dog! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't ride the bus.


Training wheel????


----------



## bouaboua

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


Training wheel still attached.....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Training wheel????


shut up!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> shut up!



It's a up grade from tricycle.....


----------



## mike taylor

Big wheel? Maybe? ?


----------



## mike taylor

Where did you go youngster?


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Where did you go youngster?


He need a tow......


----------



## mike taylor

Haha maybe?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Where did you go youngster?


Us oldies are too much for him!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Where did you go youngster?


i went to soak my torts


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i went to soak my torts


“torts" is code for head!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> “torts" is code for head!


?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

UGHHH!! You went to soak your head!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> UGHHH!! You went to soak your head!!!!


thats not funny....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> UGHHH!! You went to soak your head!!!!


Ouch.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I killed it and I think it's dead. 
Anyone home? (echos) I can't say much though, because I'm about to leave... again... have fun!


----------



## AmRoKo

mike taylor said:


> Hello youngster how was the bus . Hahaha



That was an epic reply. Well done Sir. Here, I give you sparkles.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello again old people and young people! (see Yvonne I'm including everyone!)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone? i understand no one is taking to me cause all of you hate me


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> anyone? i understand no one is taking to me cause all of you hate me


Hello


----------



## Abdulla6169

Out watering the gardening while chatting on TFO!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello


hey abdulla! how was your day?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Seems I can do anything while using my phone these days.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> anyone? i understand no one is taking to me cause all of you hate me


Not me! No hate for you here little man.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Out watering the gardening while chatting on TFO!


post some pics of the garden!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey abdulla! how was your day?


It's morning here.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not me! No hate for you here little man.


how was your day ken?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> It's morning here.


oh yea....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how was your day ken?


Kinda messed up. My body is way sore like I got jumped.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kinda messed up. My body is way sore like I got jumped.


why? is it because your old?(not trying to be mean)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why? is it because your old?(not trying to be mean)


Probably. Monday and Tuesday mornings I had seizures while in bed asleep. Good times---NOT--- All your muscles fight against each other and, well, you end up way sore.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Probably. Monday and Tuesday mornings I had seizures while in bed asleep. Good times---NOT--- All your muscles fight against each other and, well, you end up way sore.


wow sorry to hear that. are you conscious when you have a seizure?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nope. It affects those around more than me. I've only had 2 others some 20 yrs. ago. These were out of the blue while taking meds that have worked for 20 yrs. I bruised the crap out of my tongue.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

when i helped at a special needs class, some of the kids had seizures almost daily!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've seen that. I've been very lucky.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

so lets stop talking about sad stuff! hows the sulcatas doing?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> post some pics of the garden!


My cactus plants (Opuntia spineless):






Celosia:


Mulberry:




Roses:






Hibiscus:


Papaya:


Lemon:


My Palestinian olive tree:




My melon plant:


Parsley that sprouted a while ago:


Grape vine:


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> My cactus plants (Opuntia spineless):
> View attachment 110461
> 
> View attachment 110462
> 
> View attachment 110464
> 
> Celosia:
> View attachment 110465
> 
> Mulberry:
> View attachment 110466
> 
> View attachment 110467
> 
> Roses:
> View attachment 110468
> 
> View attachment 110469
> 
> View attachment 110470
> 
> Hibiscus:
> View attachment 110471
> 
> Papaya:
> View attachment 110472
> 
> Lemon:
> View attachment 110473
> 
> My Palestinian olive tree:
> View attachment 110474
> 
> View attachment 110475
> 
> My melon plant:
> View attachment 110476
> 
> Parsley that sprouted a while ago:
> View attachment 110477
> 
> Grape vine:
> View attachment 110478


awesome plants! does you tort live outside?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> awesome plants! does you tort live outside?


Inside, I'm working on an outdoor enclosure.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Poor Little Ricky!!! It's been rainy weather, and Stanley and Makita were going to town like grown ups in the heated house!!! Poor Little Ricky, stuck inside during all that…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

who's ricky?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

SIGH…

this is Little Ricky! He's about 2-1/2 yrs.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Why so small??


Cowboy_Ken said:


> SIGH…
> View attachment 110479
> this is Little Ricky! He's about 2-1/2 yrs.


Why so small??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Howdy Steven!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

He's perfect.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey!


----------



## bouaboua

Howdy! Sir. 

Good looking torts but for 2 1/2 years old......Looks small to me.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey!


Hey back Nick.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

He gets no store bought greens.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> He gets no store bought greens.


same with my torts! except some carrots once in a while.


----------



## bouaboua

I see. any pellets??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sometimes when he was younger. Not often.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Steven, you've seen pictures of all the greenery here, why would I waste money on store bought greens?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Today is officially Arabic Day;
http://www.unesco.org/new/en/unesco...rnational-days/world-arabic-language-day-2014
Because it's Arabic day, I'll teach you all some Arabic:
صباح الخير 
Sabah Al-Kheir
Good Morning 
اَلسَّلامُ عليكم
Asalamo 3laikum 
Peace be upon you (used as a greeting)
شكرًا 
Shokran
Than you
عفوًا
3fan
You're welcome

Note, the "3" represents the "ع". Here's is how to say this letter:




I've looked at some of her videos, they are pretty helpful.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven, you've seen pictures of all the greenery here, why would I waste money on store bought greens?


You are 100% correct. I'm so envy of the land you own! ! !


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Today is officially Arabic Day;
> http://www.unesco.org/new/en/unesco...rnational-days/world-arabic-language-day-2014
> Because it's Arabic day, I'll teach you all some Arabic:
> صباح الخير
> Sabah Al-Kheir
> Good Morning
> اَلسَّلامُ عليكم
> Asalamo 3laikum
> Peace be upon you (used as a greeting)
> شكرًا
> Shokran
> Than you
> عفوًا
> 3fan
> You're welcome
> 
> Note, the "3" represents the "ع". Here's is how to say this letter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked at some of her videos, they are pretty helpful.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Abdulla, here in the States we greet each other for occasions with a “Happy____". Is world Arabic language a day such as that?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Abdulla, here in the States we greet each other for occasions with a “Happy____". Is world Arabic language a day such as that?


You can say that if you want to


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

At times it seems to belittle an anniversary celebration.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> At times it seems to belittle an anniversary celebration.


For me it seems to bring joy and happiness to the celebration...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Often times, city/states celebrate victories of war with holidays. Yet no holiday is given for the widows, the orphans, or parents lift alone…


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning…


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning…


Morning Ken


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll be heading down soon. I've got 400 count, Egyptian thread sheets waiting on me to drool…


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Morning Noel!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'll be heading down soon. I've got 400 count, Egyptian thread sheets waiting on me to drool…


Why would you need Egyptian thread sheet?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My wife likes the feel of smooth satin like sheets. Her satisfaction I place first.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But truth be told, I could drool on anything.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good night friends.


----------



## dmmj

I once killed 3 men, with a single bullet. No gun, just the bullet.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good night friends.


Night Ken!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good Morning friends, may you all have a morning of jasmine:


----------



## Abdulla6169

Anyone online?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 110485


Is the building in your avatar symbolic of today?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> I once killed 3 men, with a single bullet. No gun, just the bullet.


I once killed a man... WITH THIS THUMB! 
Hmmm... sounds like skill.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Anyone online?


I guess I am


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good Morning Noel.


----------



## bouaboua

I'm about to go to bed soon. 10 PM now!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Noel.


Good morning! Although it sounds like good night!


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> I'm about to go to bed soon. 10 PM now!


Good Night, your 4 hours ahead of me


----------



## Tyanna

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Often times, city/states celebrate victories of war with holidays. Yet no holiday is given for the widows, the orphans, or parents lift alone…



That makes me sad, but I completely agree with you. There should be some "celebration" or recognition for these people..


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello everyone. 
I'll start it off with a very 'quiet' hello


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Noel!


Hi there


----------



## Tyanna

Gooood morning everyone.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Noel.


Hi Steven


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Is the building in your avatar symbolic of today?





It's the UNESCO symbol with adjustments:


Yes, it is symbolic of today.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 110501
> 
> It's the UNESCO symbol with adjustments:
> View attachment 110502
> 
> Yes, it is symbolic of today.


I like it, it's colorful


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Okay... I need to start being productive... bye!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tyanna said:


> That makes me sad, but I completely agree with you. There should be some "celebration" or recognition for these people..


There should be more days symbolic of the refugees and the needy in the world. 2014 is the year of solidarity with the Palestinian people, created by the UN.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Okay... I need to start being productive... bye!


Bye Friend!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there


How are you today?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tyanna said:


> Gooood morning everyone.


Morning Tyanna!


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> How are you today?


I'm doing good.  just wrapping up work 
How are you?


----------



## Tyanna

AbdullaAli said:


> There should be more days symbolic of the refugees and the needy in the world. 2014 is the year of solidarity with the Palestinian people, created by the UN.



I wonder If there's some type of organization that is trying to make "holidays" for stuff like this..

Until then I'll keep volunteering & bringing my little Girl Scouts to places to help brighten days.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> I'm doing good.  just wrapping up work
> How are you?


I'm feeling great.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tyanna said:


> I wonder If there's some type of organization that is trying to make "holidays" for stuff like this..
> 
> Until then I'll keep volunteering & bringing my little Girl Scouts to places to help brighten days.


http://www.un.org/en/events/palestinianday/
There aren't lots of these things, but there are lots of charities. That's so sweet of you volunteering & bringing my the Girl Scouts to places.


----------



## Tyanna

BTW, I had a grilled cheese again yesterday..


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tyanna said:


> BTW, I had a grilled cheese again yesterday..


Now I want a grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## Tyanna

AbdullaAli said:


> Now I want a grilled cheese sandwich.



They're easy to make! I'm already hungry and it's only 9 AM.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tyanna said:


> They're easy to make! I'm already hungry and it's only 9 AM.


I'm hungry too. I'm at my cousin's place... Hmmmm. What should I do?I'll just sit here and wait for dinner.


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm going to have spaghetti and meat sauce yum!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> I'm going to have spaghetti and meat sauce yum!


Spaghetti and meat, YUM!


----------



## Tyanna

AZtortMom said:


> I'm going to have spaghetti and meat sauce yum!



That's what I'm having for lunch! LOL


----------



## AZtortMom

I had it last night at California pizza kitchen, so tasty!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> I had it last night at California pizza kitchen, so tasty!


They have a branch in Dubai mall.  That's why the name sounded so familiar!


----------



## AZtortMom

sssshhh! It's the headless tort  don't wake her


----------



## Elohi

My foster this morning. 






New growth. Looks kind of different than her previous growth.


----------



## Tyanna

Cuttttie!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> My foster this morning.
> View attachment 110540
> 
> View attachment 110541
> 
> View attachment 110542
> 
> New growth. Looks kind of different than her previous growth.
> View attachment 110543


She is very beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> My foster this morning.
> View attachment 110540
> 
> View attachment 110541
> 
> View attachment 110542
> 
> New growth. Looks kind of different than her previous growth.
> View attachment 110543


DIBBS


----------



## Abdulla6169

I want foooooooooood.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm hungry.


----------



## Abdulla6169




----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I want foooooooooood.
> View attachment 110545
> 
> View attachment 110546


I'm going to Mc Donald's. Junk food is OK in moderation.


----------



## jaizei

Spag bol does sound good.


----------



## jaizei

But realistically its gonna be whataburger


----------



## Tyanna

jaizei said:


> But realistically its gonna be whataburger



I changed my mind on the Spaghetti too...I'm getting Subway. YUM. One more hour!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tyanna said:


> I changed my mind on the Spaghetti too...I'm getting Subway. YUM. One more hour!


That's where my cousins had their dinner just now!


----------



## Abdulla6169

*War*
I don't want war
I don't want blood
I want the children to be happy 
No to the bombardment 
These children have souls 
These children should be free
They want an education 
They deserve a future
They love life
They need the peace
The blessed white eternal peace
The peace of the olive trees
That sway with the winds
I remember, when 
The windows of the houses were blossoming
With people
Their children had books
Then hate was poured in the shadows of their homes
One the night
This cycle continues 
Violence, silence, then more violence 
We need a voice
We need freedom 
We need love 
I hate this hatred
I hate apartheid 

Here's a poem I wrote about war on my way back from the mall. 
Note: A piece of figurative language in this poem is from a song I like.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm going to Mc Donald's. Junk food is OK in moderation.





LOL


----------



## Abdulla6169

Anyone online?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm here, sorta hit and miss, as it were...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm here, sorta hit and miss, as it were...


So, how's everything going?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hard to move. Feel as if I were in back to back auto accidents. I'll manage though.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hard to move. Feel as if I were in back to back auto accidents. I'll manage though.


Hope you feel better soon. My hope in humanity feels like it was demolished, crushed, then burned down. Other than that, I feel fine.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I realized Palestine may never see peace soon. It's been like that for more than 60 years. Took me long enough to realize.


----------



## Abdulla6169

#World_Arabic_Day:


----------



## Abdulla6169

So, no one is online? Helllllooooooo people! You were chatting a lot more when I was taking the finals. .


----------



## jaizei

That's the way it always seems.


----------



## Abdulla6169

"It was noticeable that no condemnations of the [Peshawar] massacre issued from authoritative sources in Saudi Arabia or elsewhere in the Arab world."- The Independent

Ok, first of all the UAE publicly condemned the Peshawar attack. Haven't they heard about Mohammad Bin Zayed's (May God protect him), the crown prince of Abu Dhabi and deputy and supreme commander of the UAE armed forces, condemnation of the Peshawar attack? During his condemnation he reaffirmed the UAE's support for Pakistan against extremism. Let's face it: almost all media is very uninformed about the region.


----------



## Tyanna

AbdullaAli said:


> Let's face it: almost all media is very uninformed about the region.



The media always seems to be "uninformed" of facts, etc, of every topic, usually.


----------



## Elohi

Look what's sprouting ALL over my yard. I have baby mallow everywhere!


----------



## Tyanna

Elohi said:


> Look what's sprouting ALL over my yard. I have baby mallow everywhere!
> View attachment 110563
> 
> View attachment 110564




AHHH TORT HEAVEN. I'm also very jealous.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tyanna said:


> The media always seems to be "uninformed" of facts, etc, of every topic, usually.


This is me reading about the Middle East:
Ok, this is wrong. This idea is just stupid. Everyone knew that was going to happen month ago. That's obvious. *sigh*. Oh, look: lots and lots of bias.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Look what's sprouting ALL over my yard. I have baby mallow everywhere!
> View attachment 110563
> 
> View attachment 110564


I want weeds too!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> This is me reading about the Middle East:
> Ok, this is wrong. This idea is just stupid. Everyone knew that was going to happen month ago. That's obvious. *sigh*. Oh, look: lots and lots of bias.


There are a few channels that are actually good.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ugh. My hopes in peace have been crushed again...


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Ugh. My hopes in peace have been crushed again...


It's surprising how one sentence just did that.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> I'm going to have spaghetti and meat sauce yum!


I LOVE spaghetti! Don't come between me and me spaghetti... or it'll get real.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I want weeds too!


I have some. But not that kind of weeds 
(NO! JK!)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli, you've been 'stationed out' here for a while! Are you bored today?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I wonder if Jacqui's outside today.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> AbdullaAli, you've been 'stationed out' here for a while! Are you bored today?


No, I renewed my internet subscription on my iPhone. #TFO_Everywhere


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I have some. But not that kind of weeds
> (NO! JK!)


Hugs not drugs .


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> It's surprising how one sentence just did that.


Kind of scary too.


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> "It was noticeable that no condemnations of the [Peshawar] massacre issued from authoritative sources in Saudi Arabia or elsewhere in the Arab world."- The Independent
> 
> Ok, first of all the UAE publicly condemned the Peshawar attack. Haven't they heard about Mohammad Bin Zayed's (May God protect him), the crown prince of Abu Dhabi and deputy and supreme commander of the UAE armed forces, condemnation of the Peshawar attack? During his condemnation he reaffirmed the UAE's support for Pakistan against extremism. Let's face it: almost all media is very uninformed about the region.


I was pleased to hear that Pakistan's PM has said there are no good or bad Taliban , they are all the same & should be eliminated permanently.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Because the Arabic letter is the focus of Arabic day, I'll tell everyone what letter their name starts with in Arabic,


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I LOVE spaghetti! Don't come between me and me spaghetti... or it'll get real.


Your name is first: 
Delaney 
First letter:
د 
Name:
ديلاني


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> No, I renewed my internet subscription on my iPhone. #TFO_Everywhere


 What a dream! I don't have an iPhone, we're all android over here, so it's just TFO at home


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Because the Arabic letter is the focus of Arabic day, I'll tell everyone what letter their name starts with in Arabic,


Mine would be a K...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

puffy137 said:


> I was pleased to hear that Pakistan's PM has said there are no good or bad Taliban , they are all the same & should be eliminated permanently.


Puff, did you add a y to your name?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Your name is first:
> Delaney
> First letter:
> د
> Name:
> ديلاني


Cool! How would I pronounce that?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tyanna said:


> AHHH TORT HEAVEN. I'm also very jealous.


Tyanna
First letter: 
ت
Name: 
تايانا


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Puff, did you add a y to your name?



Do you even TFO?

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...y-owing-to-change-in-windows-8-to-8-1.107469/


----------



## puffy137

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Puff, did you add a y to your name?


Dear Josh managed to merge my nics , so HE chose puffy with a y , so I am officially now Puffy


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Cool! How would I pronounce that?


It's the same name... You'd say it the same I guess.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mine would be a K...


Cowboy Ken
First letter:
ك
Name:
كاوبوي كن 
Or just Ken:
كن


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Do you even TFO?
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...y-owing-to-change-in-windows-8-to-8-1.107469/


 I'm not usually browsing in intros! I usually just skip right down to GTD.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Whoops, I forgot I'm making cookies...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Look what's sprouting ALL over my yard. I have baby mallow everywhere!
> View attachment 110563
> 
> View attachment 110564


Monica 
First letter: 
م
Name:
مونيكا


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> But realistically its gonna be whataburger


Jaizei
First letter:
ج
Name:
جايزي


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Dear Josh managed to merge my nics , so HE chose puffy with a y , so I am officially now Puffy


Puffy 137
First letter:
ب
Name:
بافي 137


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Puffy 137
> First letter:
> ب
> Name:
> بافي 137


A
Adulla thats a B , there are no Ps in arabic , lol they will all call me Buffy hehehe


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> I'm going to have spaghetti and meat sauce yum!


Noel
First letter:
ن
Name:
نول


----------



## puffy137

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Whoops, I forgot I'm making cookies...


I bet those cookies taste as good as they smell , sniff sniff


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> I'm about to go to bed soon. 10 PM now!


Steven
First letter:
س
Name:
ستيڤن


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Whoops, I forgot I'm making cookies...


Cookies....I want some


----------



## Abdulla6169

dmmj said:


> I once killed 3 men, with a single bullet. No gun, just the bullet.


David
First letter:
د
Name:
دايڤد


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Have a Snickers Bar.


Yvonne 
First letter:
ي
Name:
يوڤون


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> A
> Adulla thats a B , there are no Ps in arabic , lol they will all call me Buffy hehehe


LOL.


----------



## Abdulla6169

@Ashes
Ashley
First letter:
آ
Name:
آشلي


----------



## Abdulla6169

@MikeTaylor
Mike
First letter: 
م 
Name:
مايك


----------



## Abdulla6169

@tortdad
Kevin
First letter:
ك
Name:
كڤن


----------



## Abdulla6169

Should I do more names?


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> Monica
> First letter:
> م
> Name:
> مونيكا



Hey that's really neat!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

@smarch
Sarah
First letter:
س
Name:
سارة


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> I realized Palestine may never see peace soon. It's been like that for more than 60 years. Took me long enough to realize.



Abdullah: I realize that this is a very important subject for you, however, I really doubt any of us are going to make comments about it. We are very careful to be politically correct and personally, I'd be afraid of saying something offensive, and not realizing it. So I guess you'll just have to suffer in silence. Sorry.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Abdullah: I realize that this is a very important subject for you, however, I really doubt any of us are going to make comments about it. We are very careful to be politically correct and personally, I'd be afraid of saying something offensive, and not realizing it. So I guess you'll just have to suffer in silence. Sorry.


I'm not quickly offended. I realized that cooperation and understanding are vital parts in life... I guess I should talk about this topic less. Even though it feels like barbed wire tied around my heart, slowly constricting.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Hey that's really neat!!


Thanks مونيكا!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm not quickly offended. I realized that cooperation and understanding are vital parts in life... I guess I should talk about this topic less. Even though it feels like barbed wire tied around my heart, slowly constricting.


Wow. I just realized how powerful that simile is.


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm not quickly offended. I realized that cooperation and understanding are vital parts in life... I guess I should talk about this topic less. Even though it feels like barbed wire tied around my heart, slowly constricting.


 There is a lot of injustice all over the world, at the moment even in america there are troubles. Best to try to fix on the good things in life as there is nothing we can do about it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Puff: I'm the one who told Josh to combine the two accounts into the "Puffy" one. I thought you said you were unable to get into the 'Puff' account, so I told him to make it the 'Puffy' one. Sorry if that was wrong.


----------



## puffy137

Yvonne G said:


> Puff: I'm the one who told Josh to combine the two accounts into the "Puffy" one. I thought you said you were unable to get into the 'Puff' account, so I told him to make it the 'Puffy' one. Sorry if that was wrong.


Thank you Yvonne , Puffy is quite alright, in fact , Puffy sounds more endearing than Puff. lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

puffy137 said:


> Thank you Yvonne , Puffy is quite alright, in fact , Puffy sounds more endearing than Puff. lol


Makes you seem all sweet! Lol.


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> There is a lot of injustice all over the world, at the moment even in america there are troubles. Best to try to fix on the good things in life as there is nothing we can do about it.


This is how I honestly feel about it Puffy:
It's scares the living daylights out of me knowing people have to be persecuted. It's scares me knowing the people are treated pests, their harvest destroyed, their homes bombed, their futures lost, and the peace they want is farther away. It breaks every piece of hope I have knowing people live in Apartheid, where even the simplest acts of kindness are dealt with as crimes. Where giving a child a gift is considered a criminal offense. It burns. It hurts knowing the entire world has no power. The UN and all those other organizations can talk about it. Nothing is going to change. Every proposed peace talk is going to fail. Temporary ones occur. Never permanent ones. It's feels like justice will never prevail.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Makes you seem all sweet! Lol.


I agree. .


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> This is how I honestly feel about it Puffy:
> It's scares the living daylights out of me knowing people have to be persecuted. It's scares me knowing the people are treated pests, their harvest destroyed, their homes bombed, their futures lost, and the peace they want is farther away. It breaks every piece of hope I have knowing people live in Apartheid, where even the simplest acts of kindness are dealt with as crimes. Where giving a child a gift is considered a criminal offense. It burns. It hurts knowing the entire world has no power. The UN and all those other organizations can talk about it. Nothing is going to change. Every proposed peace talk is going to fail. Temporary ones occur. Never permanent ones. It's feels like justice will never prevail.


Sorry if this post bothered you Puffy. It's just exactly how I feel.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Because Abdulla shared his life with me, I know the answer to this question;


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ooh…I would have won $15,000.00 American.


----------



## puffy137

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Makes you seem all sweet! Lol.


whatever makes you think I'm not? lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

puffy137 said:


> whatever makes you think I'm not? lol


Priceless response!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Because Abdulla shared his life with me, I know the answer to this question;
> View attachment 110574


I shared that Gold ATM machine with you guys this summer. It's good you remember


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've still got at the least 2 active brain cells…I think…


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night everyone. I hope everything becomes better tomorrow. #Vague_Optimism


----------



## puffy137

There are many facets to the story, many mistakes made in how to deal with the problem, Evil deeds perpetrated on both sides, usually from the zealots on both sides. If you were in charge on either side, how would you proceed? Being a mother & a woman I often think if I was a Palestinian leader or a Jewish leader , how would I act?. Criticizing authority is a lot easier than exercising it. And I often repeat that quote from Shakespeare' If you enemy is weaker than you , spare him , & if he be stronger , spare yourself' ( and that means save the poor creatures that you are leading )


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> There are many facets to the story, many mistakes made in how to deal with the problem, Evil deeds perpetrated on both sides, usually from the zealots on both sides. If you were in charge on either side, how would you proceed? Being a mother & a woman I often think if I was a Palestinian leader or a Jewish leader , how would I act?. Criticizing authority is a lot easier than exercising it. And I often repeat that quote from Shakespeare' If you enemy is weaker than you , spare him , & if he be stronger , spare yourself' ( and that means save the poor creatures that you are leading )


I've thought about both sides. I realized I'd have the same views whatever side I was on. I've read the stories of an Israeli not joining the military because he believes the Palestinians aren't given their basic human rights. He was imprisoned five times by Israel, probably going in for 6th time. I realized that a long time ago while reading Human Right's reports.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And here in the States, people are outraged that a movie has been pulled due to a cyber attack and threat. Sigh.


----------



## puffy137

I think most people realize how unfair things are there, but it will be a long time before anyone will be able to see a way out .


----------



## puffy137

Yes the North Koreans are known to be petty, but I can't see any North Koreans in the US attacking movie theatres


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

puffy137 said:


> Yes the North Koreans are known to be petty, but I can't see any North Koreans in the US attacking movie theatres


I know right? But I think it did serve as maybe a bit of reality for many folks.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Cookies....I want some


I'll send some over


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

puffy137 said:


> I bet those cookies taste as good as they smell , sniff sniff


Hmmm... I wouldn't, lots of flour here  
I need to stop now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Peanut butter cookies!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And here in the States, people are outraged that a movie has been pulled due to a cyber attack and threat. Sigh.


I wanted to see that movie. I've seen the leaked clip of his assassination online. I know a lot of things Ken, I see everything about politics. I don't necessarily study everything.


----------



## puffy137

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I know right? But I think it did serve as maybe a bit of reality for many folks.


 If the movie was shown & there was an attack , Sony would most likely be liable for paying any compensation , soo its back to the bottom line AGAIN.


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Yes the North Koreans are known to be petty, but I can't see any North Koreans in the US attacking movie theatres


I'm telling you guys this: There is a threat, but it's a very very small one. It could happen. Very, very unlikely.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hmmm... I wouldn't, lots of flour here
> I need to stop now.


Cookies!!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm telling you guys this: There is a threat, but it's a very very small one. It could happen. Very, very unlikely.


The North Korean leadership should take some advice from the British Royal Family; their motto is . Never Explain & Never Complain,


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> I think most people realize how unfair things are there, but it will be a long time before anyone will be able to see a way out .


It's not so easy to stop the discrimination. Let's hope the in the next elections Benjamin Netanyahu loses. He is the biggest threat to the peace process.


----------



## Peytons torts

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> School is boring


True , I just got done taking my math final I get out in ten min. and no school tomorrow for me tho yay


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> The North Korean leadership should take some advice from the British Royal Family; their motto is . Never Explain & Never Complain,


Britain is a very nice country. A story I heard today about an Australian women really made me happy.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Britain is a very nice country. A story I heard today about an Australian women really made me happy.


ThE Australian society is a very loving and tolerant one


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> It's not so easy to stop the discrimination. Let's hope the in the next elections Benjamin Netanyahu loses. He is the biggest threat to the peace process.





AbdullaAli said:


> ThE Australian society is a very loving and tolerant one


My cousins are now Australian they love Australia . Must visit there someday. When they have visitors the neighbours offer to share their swimming pools with the guests. My aunt was once visiting a cousin & his family out in the bush, the sitting room door opened & a strange man poked his head in the door & asked ' Anyone want a cuppa tea?' My aunt asked ' who is that?' . They said we don't know him , he's just passing through & will make a cup of tea for himself & wanted to know if anyone else wanted one.


----------



## Abdulla6169

The U.S. Should make a governmental institution designed to watch all mosques. Some imams with extremists ideologies will radicalize youth if this is not done. It may be a case or two, but there has to be an institution designed to watch all mosques. I'm telling you this as a Muslim with good intentions, there are bad people out there.Here even the sermons that are said in the mosques are made by the government.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Cookies!!!!! Yay!!!
> View attachment 110575


Do you know he eat veggies now? They ruined him


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm telling this to you guys now, this is what is happen in the following month with Palestine:
Palestine is going to make a resolution and take it to the Security council. It's going to be vetoed by the US in January 2015, the time the vote will occur. During that time, Palestine will likely have the most supporters in the Security Council. The US has announced it is against the resolution, according to AFP. Palestine after that will fully join the ICC and prosecute Israel for committing war crimes in Gaza, killing 1,500 civilians including 500 children, the bombing of UN schools, and the destruction of over 20,000 Palestinian homes.


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> The U.S. Should make a governmental institution designed to watch all mosques. Some imams with extremists ideologies will radicalize youth if this is not done. It may be a case or two, but there has to be an institution designed to watch all mosques. I'm telling you this as a Muslim with good intentions, there are bad people out there.Here even the sermons that are said in the mosques are made by the government.


Just after Saddam had been thrown out of here, my friends old brother Mohamad was in a mosque , when the imam started a tirade against America, after he left the member , Mohamad jumped on him shouting ' if it wasn't for america you wouldn't be here speaking as you like ' . the other members of the congregation had to pull him off the imam, lol , Mohamad sometimes writes in the local paper , & he & his sister who is about 80 years old are both tough & very feisty , jhehehehehe!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Do you know he eat veggies now? They ruined him


Shhhh. I didn't know that.


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> The U.S. Should make a governmental institution designed to watch all mosques. Some imams with extremists ideologies will radicalize youth if this is not done. It may be a case or two, but there has to be an institution designed to watch all mosques. I'm telling you this as a Muslim with good intentions, there are bad people out there.Here even the sermons that are said in the mosques are made by the government.


Many men are being radicalized in jail


----------



## Abdulla6169

H


puffy137 said:


> Many men are being radicalized in jail


How does that work?


----------



## Elohi

Gifts are wrapped. Everything "Christmas" for the immediate family is done. I'm exhausted! 

My big boxer just left to go live with her new family. 

Time to finish getting ready for our trip, but I'm so tired. Ohhhhh... Just remembered I took Benadryl. No wonder I'm so tired lol.


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Just after Saddam had been thrown out of here, my friends old brother Mohamad was in a mosque , when the imam started a tirade against America, after he left the member , Mohamad jumped on him shouting ' if it wasn't for america you wouldn't be here speaking as you like ' . the other members of the congregation had to pull him off the imam, lol , Mohamad sometimes writes in the local paper , & he & his sister who is about 80 years old are both tough & very feisty , jhehehehehe!


I believe the U.S liberating Iraq brought more harm than good. I think negotiations would have been better option. The U.S. is an important and valuable ally. I appreciate much of its work. I loved the peace negotiations it initiated and the coalition against ISIS it created. 
Edit: I hope no one is offended, I am a very anti-war person (except when it comes to dealing with extremists).


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok...that's enough! This forum is for friendly discussions and talking about politics and religion are not allowed. Please stop before we have to go back and delete all those posts.


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> H
> How does that work?


Mike tyson claimed he was a muslim after he came out of jail , dunno how long that lasted !


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Ok...that's enough! This forum is for friendly discussions and talking about politics and religion are not allowed. Please stop before we have to go back and delete all those posts.


Okay. I'll stop now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Anyone willing to talk about politics or religion just send me a PM...  No talking about politics in the chat.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Night everyone. I should go to sleep.


----------



## puffy137

Right no more politics or religion , back to the here & now, Tomorrow I have work planned , more tidying up & I love cleaning. My new bunny is being housetrained , hope to stop it leaving currants all over the floor.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, come on down! I hate cleaning. I'll save it for you.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Oh... Bunny Rabbits!!!!!! Pictures please!!!!!!!!


----------



## puffy137

Yvonne G said:


> Well, come on down! I hate cleaning. I'll save it for you.


Oh I would love that. I hate cooking , but give me a bucket & some soap & bleach & I can go on all day


----------



## Abdulla6169

Puffy, what's your bunny's name?


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Oh... Bunny Rabbits!!!!!! Pictures please!!!!!!!!


I have some pics but darn it , dropbox is not delivering them


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Puffy, what's your bunny's name?


well its a pretty little New Zealand white rabbit, but up to now I just call it Bunny , Sweetie , Darling etc etc etc , its so sweet


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> well its a pretty little New Zealand white rabbit, but up to now I just call it Bunny , Sweetie , Darling etc etc etc , its so sweet


I'm going to call her Madeline. Such a nice name.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Or if he's a boy call him bunbun.


----------



## Abdulla6169

It sounds so cute, can't wIt to see its photos!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night for real this time, Ok?


----------



## Abdulla6169

*Turns off phone*


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night for real this time, Ok?


Ok Madeline it is , I learned on Youtube how to find out the sex of a rabbit , but I feel to shy to encroach on its personal space


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> *Turns off phone*


night night


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Steven
> First letter:
> س
> Name:
> ستيڤن


Thank you Sir. Such beautiful language.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

puffy137 said:


> Ok Madeline it is , I learned on Youtube how to find out the sex of a rabbit , but I feel to shy to encroach on its personal space


I guess just asking it for a dance wouldn't work, would it?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I have some. But not that kind of weeds
> (NO! JK!)


hugs not drugs!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hugs not drugs!


School did not taught you that right?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> School did not taught you that right?


school did teach me that! at my school kids are always burning it up in the bathrooms!


----------



## Yvonne G

Two more days until winter solstace (shortest day of the year)!! Can't wait for the days to start getting longer.


----------



## Yvonne G

Steven:

Send me your address in a PM and I'll mail you the magazine we talked about.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Two more days until winter solstace (shortest day of the year)!! Can't wait for the days to start getting longer.


is that when the days start getting longer?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Two more days until winter solstace (shortest day of the year)!! Can't wait for the days to start getting longer.


Yvonne, that was my first wife and my anniversary date. I figured, “Shortest day, longest Night". Get it. I love being me…


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, but I'm too old to remember such nonsense.

It's been a very quiet day here on the Forum. I guess most everyone has been out getting some last-minute shopping done.

Ken: What caused your seizures the other night? That sounds like pretty scarey stuff.


----------



## tortdad

LLL is having sale of you guys are looking for anything. I just scored a 1000 watt Zilla thermostat for my daughters hedgehogs for only $29


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Ken: What caused your seizures the other night? That sounds like pretty scarey stuff.


No known cause. I had two a little over 20 yrs. ago. MRI and poke, prod, and pinch testing came up with nothing as a smoking gun so to speak. You know, it's the mysterious brain…so now I've had a total of 4 and all while in bed. Safe for me, but poor Karen gets to experience it.


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Peanut butter cookies!!!!


 My favorite


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello... goodbye...


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow...that was a quick visit


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello... goodbye...


bye


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Steven:
> 
> Send me your address in a PM and I'll mail you the magazine we talked about.


PMed.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Wow...that was a quick visit


Sorry! I have a list of threads to post and keep up to date on!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hows everyones life going?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hows everyones life going?


Just swell


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Just swell


thats good!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Peachy


----------



## tortdad

tortdad said:


> Just swell


How about yours? What's on your Christmas list


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i want a 2 greenhouses and money.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

and more tortoises


----------



## tortdad

I've been missing a lot of chat lately. Dos you get one of cowboys sullies for your birthday? If not what did you get?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> I've been missing a lot of chat lately. Dos you get one of cowboys sullies for your birthday? If not what did you get?


i wanted to. i asked my parents, my mom said yes, but my dad aid no.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

they both have to agree when they are getting me a pet.


----------



## jaizei

That's kinda the awesome thing about being old...you get to do whatever you want.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> That's kinda the awesome thing about being old...you get to do whatever you want.


when I'm a gross looking old person I'm going to get a tortoise every week.


----------



## tortdad

So what did you get then.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

my birthday is the day after Christmas lol


----------



## tortdad

You know how I know it's almost Christmas??? I have milk and the sell by date on it is after Christmas. It's funny the little things that trigger your mind into a " holly crap" moment.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my birthday is the day after Christmas lol


So do you get gifts then told this is for both Christmas and your birthday?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how old are you?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> So do you get gifts then told this is for both Christmas and your birthday?


yes.....


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yes.....


That's lame


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> That's lame


i know right. I'm the middle child also


----------



## tortdad

Aww, poor little NickyPoo


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how old are you?


you never answered my question


----------



## jaizei

You need to lurk more.


----------



## jaizei

Or maybe I'm just a creeper...38 ish, I think


----------



## jaizei

oops, 36. I knew 38 was wrong.


----------



## jaizei

Mikes 38 ish.... I think


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Mikes 38 ish.... I think


who's mike?


----------



## jaizei

Or 37. 

Mike doesn't get any easier, that's like asking who Yvonne or Jacqui is.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nicky-poo, a couple times, my mom would have a birthday party for me in the summer so I could see what it was like.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nicky-poo, a couple times, my mom would have a birthday party for me in the summer so I could see what it was like.


hw many torts/turtles do you have?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Which kind of tortoises?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Which kind of tortoises?


yea like what species and how many?


----------



## mike taylor

I'm 37


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I'm 37


more than twice my age!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

3 pancake
10 sulcata
15 russian


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 3 pancake
> 10 sulcata
> 15 russian


lucky!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> I'm 37


He is scary old


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> He is scary old


thats so old!


----------



## leigti

37 was a good year


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> 37 was a good year


1937!!!!  so old.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> 1937!!!!  so old.


Ha ha very funny. I meant when I was 37 years old it was a good year. I'm way way way past that now


----------



## leigti

I used to think 30 was old, then 40 then 50. Now I'm leaning more toward 85 as being old. okay, I know I just ticked somebody off, sorry!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

30 years old is my definition of elderly.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> 30 years old is my definition of elderly.


I had an aunt that live to 104. What would you call her?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Now I'm leaning more toward 85 as being old. okay, I know I just ticked somebody off, sorry!


My house will be paid off around then…


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My house will be paid off around then…


I just found out that my required retirement age for full Social Security benefits is 70. That would seem even more depressing if I figured there would be Social Security by the time I'm 70. My house will be paid off in four years, then I plan to remodel it and go right back into debt :-(


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> I had an aunt that live to 104. What would you call her?


My granny was 103. Smoked, drank, didn't watch what she ate, and never exercised.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 3 pancake
> 10 sulcata
> 15 russian


The number in your signature need to bu updated Ken.

What about the"huge pile of fish"? Show me the "FISH".


----------



## bouaboua

leigti said:


> I used to think 30 was old, then 40 then 50. Now I'm leaning more toward 85 as being old. okay, I know I just ticked somebody off, sorry!


I'm with you on that one.


----------



## leigti

Happy birthday tomorrow Cowboy! I'm telling you this tonight because I won't be able to be on the forum tomorrow.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> 30 years old is my definition of elderly.


You are not that far from it Nick....


----------



## bouaboua

Let me see where I can order a birthday cake that made out of bacon??? ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## leigti

bouaboua said:


> Let me see where I can order a birthday cake that made out of bacon??? ! ! ! ! ! !


They make mapleBar donuts with bacon on top, so I'm sure somebody could make a cake with bacon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bacon!!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

cowboy its your b-day tomorrow! how old are you going to be?


----------



## dmmj

Who wants to roll the ebola ball with me? just a penny a pitch.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got African tortoises, David, so I'm automatically in!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cowboy its your b-day tomorrow! how old are you going to be?


Fifty-Freakin-Three


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Fifty-Freakin-Three


ewww. but happy birthday!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ewww. but happy birthday!


IKR? It's the nightmare before Christmas


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> IKR? It's the nightmare before Christmas


each year you are going to look more and more gross.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> each year you are going to look more and more gross.


Hahahahaha


----------



## leigti

I feel bad for people who have their birthdays around a major holiday. Their birthday kind of gets forgotten or merged with the holiday. Especially Christmas.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I feel bad for people who have their birthdays around a major holiday. Their birthday kind of gets forgotten or merged with the holiday. Especially Christmas.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Fifty-Freakin-Three


You are young. Cowboy! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> each year you are going to look more and more gross.


We like to be gross looking. So we can scare you Nick! ! ! !

Watch-out when the gross Cowboy come visit you in that red van! ! !


----------



## dmmj

Men, remember to not get into fights with a woman, if you win, you beat up a girl, if you lose, then you got beaten up by a girl. lose/lose.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> We like to be gross looking. So we can scare you Nick! ! ! !
> 
> Watch-out when the gross Cowboy come visit you in that red van! ! !


oh yea i remember cowboy asked me to come to his house over the summer!


----------



## puffy137

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I guess just asking it for a dance wouldn't work, would it?


lol


----------



## bouaboua

What? How did you figure that out? You in that lose/lose situation before?


----------



## tortdad

It's taking really hard with tons of lightning strikes. I live in the center of this red burst.



Looks like it's going to last several hours too



I'm Standing under my front porch and the lighting is so close that it's blinding bright and the sound of thunder is fractions of a second behind the flash. My hairs on my neck are standing up. I loves lighting storms.


----------



## puffy137

tortdad said:


> It's taking really hard with tons of lightning strikes. I live in the center of this red burst.
> View attachment 110602
> 
> 
> Looks like it's going to last several hours too
> View attachment 110603
> 
> 
> I'm Standing under my front porch and the lighting is so close that it's blinding bright and the sound of thunder is fractions of a second behind the flash. My hairs on my neck are standing up. I loves lighting storms.


Yes storms are exhilarating, but be safe & go & hide under the bed


----------



## tortdad

But then I can't see the Lightning


----------



## Abdulla6169

@russian/sulcata/tortoise
Look at this glitch that made all your post smiley faces:


----------



## AZtortMom

Yeah buddy! It's my Friday! If the flights look good, I will be going to Iowa to see family this weekend


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning Guys


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Yeah buddy! It's my Friday! If the flights look good, I will be going to Iowa to see family this weekend


Yay! Let's hope the flights are good!


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Guys


Hi there  *waves*


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there  *waves*


Hey Noel *waves back*


----------



## Abdulla6169

I have to leave the forum for some time... Be back soon!


----------



## AZtortMom

Ok see you soon! I'm off to work


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Ok see you soon! I'm off to work


Have a great day Noel!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> @russian/sulcata/tortoise
> Look at this glitch that made all your post smiley faces:
> View attachment 110607


yea lol! i made then all sad faces.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Have a good night Noel! Morning Abdulla. I'm soon off to bed.


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Have a great day Noel!


You too !


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Have a good night Noel! Morning Abdulla. I'm soon off to bed.


Thanks! Ken! Night


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Have a good night Noel! Morning Abdulla. I'm soon off to bed.


Night Ken!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i actually studied for my history stuff! i hope i do good!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i actually studied for my history stuff! i hope i do good!


Did you memorize everything? That's how you get full marks in history: Just memorize everything.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

the test is today.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Did you memorize everything? That's how you get full marks in history: Just memorize everything.


its about the french revolution and napoleon


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its about the french revolution and napoleon


I love Napoleon, did you know he hated torture and was firmly against it?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Napoleon was very noble. People loved him at first: they even asked for locks from his hair. He probably died from cyanide poisoning, probably poisoned by his wine server.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> I love Napoleon, did you know he hated torture and was firmly against it?


i didn't know that! the test is maily about how the poor dudes revolt over the king guy named louis


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Napoleon was very noble. People loved him at first: they even asked for locks from his hair. He probably died from cyanide poisoning, probably poisoned by his wine server.


i thought he died from stomach cancer.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i didn't know that! the test is maily about how the poor dudes revolt over the king guy named louis


Louis XIV right? I remember that from like 4th grade... LOL  he built the Versailles Palace right? Very beautiful:


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 110611


is this what happened?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> is this what happened?


Humans and dinosaurs never co-existed...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Humans and dinosaurs never co-existed...


you know I'm just joking right?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you know I'm just joking right?


Yeah... I know.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Yeah... I know.


I'm going to bed! good night!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm going to bed! good night!


Good night!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Blessed Friday Everyone:


----------



## Abdulla6169

God, please let Sheikh Zayed taste the sweetness of heaven, its breeze, and it's goodness. 



He is the founder of my country. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I just read the scariest article ever.


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Birthday Ken! ! ! ! !!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Happy Birthday To You! Cha cha cha! 
Happy Birthday To You! Cha cha cha! 
Happy Birthday, happy birthday, happy birthday to you! 
May you be well every year!!!!
سنة حلوة يا جميل!
سنة حلوة يا جميل! 
سنة حلوة، سنة حلوة، سنة حلوة يا جميل! 
كل عام و أنت بخير!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Anyone online?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Off to the jewel of the Middle East, Dubai:


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> Humans and dinosaurs never co-existed...



We know this now, who knows what they'll believe in the future. I fully support trolling future archaeologist.



russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 110611



How the cold war was won.


http://m.theweek.com/speedreads/ind...er-kim-jong-un-while-lincoln-and-stalin-watch


----------



## Abdulla6169

It's simply amazing how the oil prices falling can have such an enormous effect on politics.


----------



## Tyanna

jaizei said:


> That's kinda the awesome thing about being old...you get to do whatever you want.



Not always....when you're married.  BUT, I do what I want anyways.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm finally looking into Middle Eastern politics. So, I'm looking at Iran and the Syria now...


----------



## Tyanna

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 3 pancake
> 10 sulcata
> 15 russian



So you must have Russian hatchlings! I'm new..so I don't know if you have ever bred them or not.


----------



## Tyanna

AZtortMom said:


> Yeah buddy! It's my Friday! If the flights look good, I will be going to Iowa to see family this weekend



Good luck and safe flying! Iowa is about an 8 hour road trip from here!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Finally. Arrived:


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tyanna said:


> So you must have Russian hatchlings! I'm new..so I don't know if you have ever bred them or not.


He keeps males and females together in a heavy male to female ratio if I remember correctly. 1:2 I think.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Guys, what are your favorite pets (other than torts)?


----------



## Elohi

Good morning friends. Getting ready for a trip and have a to-do list a mile long. Petsitter/friend/neighbor is coming by in an hour to run through animal care. I plan to also leave care sheets/instruction taped to each enclosure to make it even easier. I currently have 5 separate enclosures so I better get started lol. 

The. This evening is our Christmas since we will be in OK for Christmas. 
So everything is wrapped and under the tree. My girls decorated the tree this year. It looks great!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> My girls decorated the tree this year. It looks great!


Pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Guys, what are your favorite pets (other than torts)?


As for favorite “critter" hands down that would be the crow family. Pet would be intelligent dogs.


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> Guys, what are your favorite pets (other than torts)?


I love pigs and horses but I don't have them anymore. Someday...
I pretty much love all animals. I have always had a deep connection with animals of all kinds. There was even a time in my life that I believe my connection with animals kept me alive and sane. I feel as I've gotten older, that connection has lessened but it's still there. I know one thing. No matter how many kids or how many pets you care for, the love grows. It's not divided out to give each one less and less as the group grows. The love just gets bigger.


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> Good morning friends. Getting ready for a trip and have a to-do list a mile long. Petsitter/friend/neighbor is coming by in an hour to run through animal care. I plan to also leave care sheets/instruction taped to each enclosure to make it even easier. I currently have 5 separate enclosures so I better get started lol.
> 
> The. This evening is our Christmas since we will be in OK for Christmas.
> So everything is wrapped and under the tree. My girls decorated the tree this year. It looks great!


 be safe. Are you getting any rain? The radar shows its coming from your direction


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!



I always feel creepy when I type this.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Guys, what are your favorite pets (other than torts)?


Cats. Cats are so personable and amazing! (I'm so not biased... at all...  ) They are just so awesome, and there are all these stereotypes about cats... 'cats are jerks' and 'they aren't friendly' just aren't true


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I always feel creepy when I type this.





It just depends on the picture!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tyanna said:


> So you must have Russian hatchlings!


No hatchlings as of yet for the russians. They spend most of their time in a huge outdoor pen with lots of cover, left to their own cycles. I did find two eggs this year, but they were dropped in a sleeping burrow and there was a tortoise burrowed in under them. I think the burrowing process had disturbed them enough to dislodge the forming tortoise inside. I incubated them, but nothing came of them. Next year, perhaps things will be better.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As for favorite “critter" hands down that would be the crow family. Pet would be intelligent dogs.


Ooo, I didn't think about critter! Torts! HA, now, I'd have to say birds in general.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I love pigs and horses but I don't have them anymore. Someday...
> I pretty much love all animals. I have always had a deep connection with animals of all kinds. There was even a time in my life that I believe my connection with animals kept me alive and sane. I feel as I've gotten older, that connection has lessened but it's still there. I know one thing. No matter how many kids or how many pets you care for, the love grows. It's not divided out to give each one less and less as the group grows. The love just gets bigger.


I love animals. I'd never keep a pig as a pet since I am a Muslim, but they do serve an important role in their natural environments  I love horses. They are an essential part in Arab literature, life in the past, etc.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As for favorite “critter" hands down that would be the crow family. Pet would be intelligent dogs.


Cool.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Ooo, I didn't think about critter! Torts! HA, now, I'd have to say birds in general.


I had a pet parrot. He was so nice.


----------



## Tyanna

AbdullaAli said:


> Guys, what are your favorite pets (other than torts)?



Cats. But I really do love all animals. Right now I want a hedgehog or chinchilla, but that's just a dream.  We can't have furry creatures in our home.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tyanna said:


> Cats. But I really do love all animals. Right now I want a hedgehog or chinchilla, but that's just a dream.  We can't have furry creatures in our home.


I want a furry pet. I just have to make it all magically work somehow... I still don't know how that's going to work.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I hath risen to the highest of elevations until / I hath seen the stars run under me

And another group tried and hath returned / Bewildered, they hath not seen my footsteps
-Antara bin Shadad. 

Very beautiful poetry.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Anyone want to chat?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Anyone want to chat?


I've some things to do today, but I'm not terribly busy... how about you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I've some things to do today, but I'm not terribly busy... how about you?


It's 8:00 pm, my day is over. So I'm just sitting and chatting with family. Then I'm going to eat dinner and sleep. Or maybe do something.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> It's 8:00 pm, my day is over. So I'm just sitting and chatting with family. Then I'm going to eat dinner and sleep. Or maybe do something.


Movie?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Movie?


Maybe I'll go out of the house somewhere. Probably not. Who knows. My schedule doesn't actually exist.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Maybe I'll go out of the house somewhere. Probably not. Who knows. My schedule doesn't actually exist.


I like non existent schedules, it really frees up your day!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I like non existent schedules, it really frees up your day!


It's the holidays, I only have one thing planned. The rest is improvised plans based on how I feel.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Guys, what are your favorite pets (other than torts)?


turtles


----------



## Abdulla6169

Have you guys updated the app?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> turtles


What about tortoises?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What about tortoises?


Tortoises are turtles. Not all turtles are tortoises.


----------



## Abdulla6169




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Have you guys updated the app?


I don't have an iPhone, so no


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Tortoises are turtles. Not all turtles are tortoises.


Good way to put it! Since all tortoises were at one point turtles and still belong to the 'turtle' class


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Since all tortoises were at one point turtles and still belong to the 'turtle' class


No.. I don't believe in that. It's just the way they are classified.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!







They did a fantastic job.


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> be safe. Are you getting any rain? The radar shows its coming from your direction


We did. It's pretty soggy this morning and it was already soggy in some places before it started. The weeds are loving it! Lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

who needs school when you have swag?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs swag when you have school?


What happens when everyone has swag:


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> What happens when everyone has swag:
> View attachment 110639


thats not very nice


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats not very nice


It's my turn to be mean:


----------



## Abdulla6169




----------



## Abdulla6169

@russian/sulcata/tortoise
Where did you go?


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> @russian/sulcata/tortoise
> Where did you go?


Did I bully you too much?


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm feeling mean today. It feels nice.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Why is no one responding?


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm just going to sit here and make fun of swag until someone responds:


Replacing SWAg with oxygen basically means replacing O2 with Sulfur, Tungsten, and Silver. So yeah, that would be extremely stupid.


----------



## Yvonne G

*· SWAGG * Style, coolness, confidence
*· SWAGGA* Style or personality
*· SWAGGER* A person's style
*· TMS* Too Much Swag(ger)

Personally, I don't think having 'swag' is going to get you very far in life.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

your all so mean!


----------



## Yvonne G

If you're tired of being teased, think about us all who are tired of you pushing the fact that you have swag in our faces. 

If a person is cool and has style, they don't need to keep advertising the fact. It just comes out and is recognized.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> your all so mean!


Thank you!
How you're feeling right now:


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Napoleon was very noble. People loved him at first: they even asked for locks from his hair. He probably died from cyanide poisoning, probably poisoned by his wine server.


Oh , I thought Napoleon died from arsenic that leeched from the green wallpaper in the damp humid climate . (Might have been good for torts )


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Oh , I thought Napoleon died from arsenic that leeched from the green wallpaper in the damp humid climate . (Might have been good for torts )


Or was it arsenic... Hmmm. It was a documentary I watched years ago... I used to love documentaries when I was in 4th grade. They're so much fun!


----------



## Abdulla6169

In case the people who have "swag" can't understand, this is _sarcasm_.


----------



## Abdulla6169

When I learn that swag is what teenagers want in life, not an education:


----------



## Abdulla6169

So true:


----------



## tortdad

Swag = silly wannabes are goobers


----------



## puffy137

I thought Swag was part of a curtain , or the booty of burglars. So do tell what is meant in this other context?


----------



## tortdad

@Cowboy_Ken
are you anywhere near fort Lewis?


----------



## Abdulla6169

It's official: swag is ruining the English language.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> @Cowboy_Ken
> are you anywhere near fort Lewis?


Nope. We're here in the foothills east of Salem, Oregon.


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> I thought Swag was part of a curtain , or the booty of burglars. So do tell what is meant in this other context?


Swag: noun
A word that is overused, 90% of its users have little knowledge, 10% of its users are kids trying to look cool. It is used for everything. It is supposed to mean something like "cool".


----------



## Abdulla6169

Puffy, it does mean those two meanings you said.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Swag = silly wannabes are goobers


Swag=
-Something
-We 
-All
-Get tired of hearing


----------



## mike taylor

Salem witches in your area? I love the history of wicth craft .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> What happens when everyone has swag:
> View attachment 110639


 I laughed so much... take what you will, Nick


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Salem witches in your area? I love the history of wicth craft .


Mike, you're funny! Wrong Salem. We're a logging community. Well, we were…


----------



## Jacqui

Hi! *waves*


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm feeling mean today. It feels nice.


I agree. It actually feels okay to throw it back sometimes. 
We're messed up.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Hi! *waves*


JACQUI! You're back!


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Swag: noun
> A word that is overused, 90% of its users have little knowledge, 10% of its users are kids trying to look cool. It is used for everything. It is supposed to mean something like "cool".


Isn't it hip to be square?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui, I'll PM you. I'm in a bad way right now.



Sorry I left before getting this or I would have stayed. Hope a little time has made it better.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Swag: noun
> A word that is overused, 90% of its users have little knowledge, 10% of its users are kids trying to look cool. It is used for everything. It is supposed to mean something like "cool".


Or in it's proper definition, 
*a. * An ornamental drapery or curtain draped in a curve between two points.
Curtains.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

puffy137 said:


> Isn't it hip to be square?


Aka, 'swaggy'.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> They aren't hiding! They're just shy



lol I doubt many on this thread are shy.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I agree. It actually feels okay to throw it back sometimes.
> We're messed up.





Mu HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!
Sorry, that's just how I feel like today.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> JACQUI! You're BACK!



That I is.  Didn't want to risk a drizzle coming down while I was in town yesterday, so stayed home and enjoyed the snow.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Hi! *waves*


Hey Jacqui! *waved back*


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Puffy, it does mean those two meanings you said.


Good, I suppose young people always have to try to go with the crowd, & if that crowd is a sad lot of losers so be it,They usually get over it in time before they do silly stuff & end up in clink.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Wendy's.



One of Jeff's favorite places, but not mine.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone
So, I'm on my to Omaha right, inflight Internet is great on keeping me entertained


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I don't do veggies. My gut can't handle it, so my torts and my husband get all the greens that come into my life



My taste buds have very limited likes when it comes to veggies.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> That I is.  Didn't want to risk a drizzle coming down while I was in town yesterday, so stayed home and enjoyed the snow.


So your computer is okay?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> My taste buds have very limited likes when it comes to veggies.


Good thing we all aren't torts...


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi! *waves*


Hi Jacqui *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

Tyanna said:


> This makes me want grilled cheese..which I've had for the past three days. Cravings. NOM NOM.
> 
> 
> _...and I don't even like cheese._



Not a fan of grilled cheese, but if you put a layer of onions and pickles, they become eatable.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> So, I'm on my to Omaha right, inflight Internet is great on keeping me entertained



Yippy we have another good tortoise person (okay couple) in state in just a short time!!


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mike, you're funny! Wrong Salem. We're a logging community. Well, we were…


I know this man! The real one is on the other side of the map . You never know that may become the new witching grounds .


----------



## Abdulla6169

Okay. I'm going to stop making fun of swag.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't like salads, but I'll gladly bite into a whole tomato... just like an apple... yum.



A tomato just picked off the bush on a warm sunny summer day...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 110656
> 
> Mu HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!
> Sorry, that's just how I feel like today.


I know! There are just some days when you just feel like-


----------



## puffy137

mike taylor said:


> Salem witches in your area? I love the history of wicth craft .


witchcraft is still alive & well in many parts of Africa & Middle East. Its not unusual to read of some poor soul who has been beaten to death when misguided shamans decided to beat the evil spirit out of the victim ,


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> A tomato just picked off the bush on a warm sunny summer day...


*dreamily imagining...


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> shut up!



Nick, remember your manners


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Okay. I'm going to stop making fun of swag.


One last photo:


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Okay. I'm going to stop making fun of swag.


I think you might have possibly offended Nick.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> anyone? i understand no one is taking to me cause all of you hate me



Nobody hates you.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> One last photo:
> View attachment 110659


Ah, yes... The creator itself.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Not a fan of grilled cheese, but if you put a layer of onions and pickles, they become eatable.


 Gasp! Not onions! Not PICKLES!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I think you might have possibly offended Nick.


Nick won't be offended. At least not really offended  He's a cool kid.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> So, I'm on my to Omaha right, inflight Internet is great on keeping me entertained


Are you talking about TFO?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> My cactus plants (Opuntia spineless):
> QUOTE]
> 
> Love the cactus (2nd picture maybe?). Can we see more of the bird statue please?


----------



## Abdulla6169

I promise to take a photo the morning I get back home


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> But realistically its gonna be whataburger



On my list of places to try. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Tyanna said:


> I changed my mind on the Spaghetti too...I'm getting Subway. YUM. One more hour!



Good choice!


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> your all so mean!


 
Naa . no one is mean , & apart from swag. which I thought was an euphemism for blow or puff. I'm sure you are a very responsible upstanding wholesome young man .


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I wonder if Jacqui's outside today.



Yesterday just enough to walk dogs and enjoy the snow.


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> witchcraft is still alive & well in many parts of Africa & Middle East. Its not unusual to read of some poor soul who has been beaten to death when misguided shamans decided to beat the evil spirit out of the victim ,


Puffy, I must disagree with you here. I've never heard of witchcraft in the Middle East, although I've heard about it in some places in Africa. Let's hope it dies out...


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Whoops, I forgot I'm making cookies...



Hope they didn't get burned.


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> I bet those cookies taste as good as they smell , sniff sniff



lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Hope they didn't get burned.


 Not *terribly*... 
No... they are fine. Hmm, got to take pics for the Holiday Thread! Look for butterballs


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Puffy, I must disagree with you here. I've never heard of witchcraft in the Middle East, although I've heard about it in some places in Africa. Let's hope it dies out...


 
Just ask , I've heard of more than one case of this.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'll send some over



She like Noel best, see!!


----------



## Jacqui

Peytons torts said:


> True , I just got done taking my math final I get out in ten min. and no school tomorrow for me tho yay



So are you enjoying your day off?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Do you know he eat veggies now? They ruined him



Seriously?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yvonne, that was my first wife and my anniversary date. I figured, “Shortest day, longest Night". Get it. I love being me…



lol Only you Ken.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> That's kinda the awesome thing about being old...you get to do whatever you want.



Yeppers.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Yeah buddy! It's my Friday! If the flights look good, I will be going to Iowa to see family this weekend



I hope your weekend is awesome.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Seriously?


Yep.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> View attachment 110635
> 
> View attachment 110636
> 
> They did a fantastic job.



She did. Very color coordinated, too.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yep.





COOKIE MONSTERS EAT COOKIES.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> So your computer is okay?



Nope.  Library


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Good thing we all aren't torts...



Keep in mind almost all tortoises will eat things other then veggies.


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> witchcraft is still alive & well in many parts of Africa & Middle East. Its not unusual to read of some poor soul who has been beaten to death when misguided shamans decided to beat the evil spirit out of the victim ,



Don't forget the USA too.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> *dreamily imagining...



Only a few more months....


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Gasp! Not onions! Not PICKLES!



Only thing that make those sandwiches good.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Puffy, I must disagree with you here. I've never heard of witchcraft in the Middle East, although I've heard about it in some places in Africa. Let's hope it dies out...



Why would you want a religion to die out?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Not *terribly*...
> No... they are fine. Hmm, got to take pics for the Holiday Thread! Look for butterballs



You made turkey cookies????? lol


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yep.



My idol is no longer.


----------



## Jacqui

I did it!! Only took almost an hour, but I am all caught up on chat.


----------



## AZtortMom

the view from up here


----------



## Jacqui

Neat. So where are you over?


----------



## AZtortMom

We are between Colorado Springs and Wichita


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Why would you want a religion to die out?


It's complicated. Religious reasons.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I hope this doesn't start a debate.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> We are between Colorado Springs and Wichita



So not quite over my house. lol


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> It's complicated. Religious reasons.



I sorta understand, but find it very unreligious to want another religion to die out simple because it's not your beliefs that they practice.


----------



## tortdad

So apparently it's my nap time. 

My 2 year old just threw a blanket on me, game me a kiss, and waved at me while saying nite nite. 

So peace out whilst I sleep zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> So apparently it's my nap time.
> 
> My 2 year old just threw a blanket on me, game me a kiss, and waved at me while saying nite nite.
> 
> So peace out whilst I sleep zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



So sweet!!


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I hope this doesn't start a debate.



It won't because this thread has already been warned about talking politic and religion, so I think we need to stop it now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I sorta understand, but find it very unreligious to want another religion to die out simple because it's not your beliefs that they practice.


No, it's not the beliefs. Witchcraft has very very negative effects. At least the kind of witchcraft I'm thinking about.


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> So apparently it's my nap time.
> 
> My 2 year old just threw a blanket on me, game me a kiss, and waved at me while saying nite nite.
> 
> So peace out whilst I sleep zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


*yawn* he's making me sleepy


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm not sleepy. I just want food.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm not sleepy. I just want food.


Maybe after the food I'll feel sleepy.


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm hoping to get a nap when I get into Councils bluffs. I didn't get a nap after work


----------



## Abdulla6169

It's amazing how hopeful some people are.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> I'm hoping to get a nap when I get into Councils bluffs. I didn't get a nap after work


Let's hope you nap soon


----------



## Abdulla6169

I hope I don't fall asleep.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I have decided to forgive all of you for your meanness towards to me. Except yellow turtle she is the meanest of all of you people.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I have decided to forgive all of you for your meanness towards to me. Except yellow turtle she is the meanest of all of you people.




That's just because I'm not allowed to be mean.


----------



## Abdulla6169

If swag continues to spread like wildfire, this is what we'll see:


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I have decided to forgive all of you for your meanness towards to me. Except yellow turtle she is the meanest of all of you people.


Delaney is not mean. I'm probably a lot meaner.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Nope.  Library


Oh


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Only a few more months....





tortdad said:


> So apparently it's my nap time.
> 
> My 2 year old just threw a blanket on me, game me a kiss, and waved at me while saying nite nite.
> 
> So peace out whilst I sleep zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Wait till you wake up... I'd be scared.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I have decided to forgive all of you for your meanness towards to me. Except yellow turtle she is the meanest of all of you people.


What did I do?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> That's just because I'm not allowed to be mean.





Perks of being a mod?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

It smells really good in here. Have your fun while I go stuff my face with cookies.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It smells really good in here. Have your fun while I go stuff my face with cookies.


Can I have a cookie?


----------



## phebe121

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It smells really good in here. Have your fun while I go stuff my face with cookies.



Where are you i want cookies


----------



## phebe121

My daughter gets.off the bus.in 20 min amd ita winter break she get 3 and half weeks off


----------



## Abdulla6169

I should really buy a membership at Foreign Policy, their articles are thorough and logical. One of the few sites that actually shows me how politics work.


----------



## Abdulla6169

phebe121 said:


> My daughter gets.off the bus.in 20 min amd ita winter break she get 3 and half weeks off


I started my winter break this Wednesday  Hope you both have fun!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Can I have a cookie?


Sure! *hands over cookie
Do you have any nut allergies?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

phebe121 said:


> Where are you i want cookies



You can have a walnut cluster... they look DELICIOUS, by the way, you'll be seeing them later in the Holiday thread


----------



## tortdad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Sure! *hands over cookie
> Do you have any nut allergies?


Nut me, I'll have one too please.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> Nut me, I'll have one too please.


Hmm... you can have a butter ball.. they have nuts... and 9 cups of butter, if you double it...
Which we did.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cookies!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What did I do?


Rude rude rude


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Rude rude rude


When?


----------



## Elohi

Echo went to her new home yesterday so it's just the min pin and the tortoises inside now.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> When?


All the time!


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> On my list of places to try. lol



It may be the best 2AM food there is.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> All the time!


----------



## phebe121

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You can have a walnut cluster... they look DELICIOUS, by the way, you'll be seeing them later in the Holiday thread



Hell yes ill take them alll muhaaa lol


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Not a fan of grilled cheese, but if you put a layer of onions and pickles, they become eatable.




What blasphemy is this? You can't sully grilled cheese like this. I think the official recipe goes something like this: 
(bread + cheese) * butter / grilled


----------



## phebe121

AbdullaAli said:


> I started my winter break this Wednesday  Hope you both have fun!



Im sure she will drive me nuts lol she came hime with a half grocery bag full of candy she had 2 partys at school today and went in her pj cuz it was pj day lol


----------



## phebe121

jaizei said:


> What blasphemy is this? You can't sully grilled cheese like this. I think the official recipe goes something like this:
> (bread + cheese) * butter / grilled



Not in this house lol i do peppers and black olives and some times tuna lol we do it all lol


----------



## Elohi

Paleo confession:
I miss the grilled cheese.


----------



## tortdad

@Yellow Turtle01

I think someone's stalking me


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Why did I goto school today?!??!


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Echo went to her new home yesterday so it's just the min pin and the tortoises inside now.
> View attachment 110693
> 
> View attachment 110694
> 
> View attachment 110695



I like this.......


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning TFO! ! ! !


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> @Yellow Turtle01
> 
> I think someone's stalking me
> 
> View attachment 110697


What? I say shrilly, No! I would never! 
I've got a confession... I do sometimes stalk a person's whosabouts and what they visit...  Only sometimes, when I'm at my most bored!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Why did I goto school today?!??!


Because you had to.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good morning TFO! ! ! !


Morning Steven


----------



## Telid

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Lies! It is the afternoon and I am free from work for at least two days. You can't fool me into returning and putting in another 8 that easily, Boss.


----------



## Telid

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What? I say shrilly, No! I would never!
> I've got a confession... I do sometimes stalk a person's whosabouts and what they visit...  Only sometimes, when I'm at my most bored!


Is it me? You can knock on the door - there's tea and butt for two.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Telid said:


> Is it me? You can knock on the door - there's tea and butt for two.


Sure! Is it cold there today? I'll pass if it's colder then here...
Nah. It's mostly 'Nickypoo'(JK, it's not you either)


----------



## phebe121

Good morning more like night here


----------



## phebe121

Im making dinner home made Turkey bugers home made buns yummy


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

phebe121 said:


> Good morning more like night here


I believe it could classify as evening?


----------



## phebe121

Ok it evening but its dark outside lol


----------



## phebe121

Dinners done my bf and stepson arnt home yet and my daughter filled up on candy she said shes not hungry ok so whos ganna eat this dinner


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello!


----------



## phebe121

Hi


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i have 2 weeks off of school!


----------



## phebe121

Awesome my daughter get 3 and a half weeks off


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

phebe121 said:


> Awesome my daughter get 3 and a half weeks off


 lucky!


----------



## phebe121

Ya shes lucky lol but she will spend a week at grandmas house


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

phebe121 said:


> Ya shes lucky lol but she will spend a week at grandmas house


my grandmother is over at my house right now.


----------



## phebe121

Lol well enjoy her they dont last long


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

phebe121 said:


> Lol well enjoy her they dont last long


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good morning TFO! ! ! !



'mornin', Steven! Your magazine has been mailed to you. I hope you enjoy it.

Are you almost finished with your work overseas? Will you be home for Christmas?


----------



## Peytons torts

Jacqui said:


> So are you enjoying your day off?


Yes thank you for asking I decorated a Christmas tree with my mom and wrapped a present of mine a cake pop maker yay! 
How is your Friday going?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> 'mornin', Steven! Your magazine has been mailed to you. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Are you almost finished with your work overseas? Will you be home for Christmas?


I'm heading back on the 23th. 

Thank you so, so much for the magazine. I will enjoy it for sure. I like to see is there any article that I can translate and share with the torts lover in China!

The conservation effort are very little and superficial here.


----------



## Tyanna

Elohi said:


> Echo went to her new home yesterday so it's just the min pin and the tortoises inside now.
> View attachment 110693
> 
> View attachment 110694
> 
> View attachment 110695



Very cute! Kinda looks like the other half of my bedroom!


----------



## phebe121

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


>



Well grandmas there age is normaly up there


----------



## mike taylor

phebe121 said:


> Well grandmas there age is normaly up there


My grandmother is 85 years young .


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my grandmother is over at my house right now.


My Grammy was 83, but even though that's 'old' you'd have admitted she wasn't a typical older person. She played candy crush (extremely well!!), had a Facebook and stalked all the kids and us grandkids, and any of our friends too. She was one of the greatest women I ever got to know. <3 long time chat members have probably heard that a million times but I always like to tell people about her and my grandpa, it keeps them from being forgotten


----------



## Abdulla6169

^^^ Paulo Coelho is amazing. Sony just ignored his offer. They pulled out the movie out, now how am I supposed to watch the movie? If they didn't pull the movie out people in other countries could have watched it. I saw a leaked clip from the movie, let me find a link.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 110750
> 
> ^^^ Paulo Coelho is amazing. Sony just ignored his offer. They pulled out the movie out, now how am I supposed to watch the movie? If they didn't pull the movie out people in other countries could have watched it. I saw a leaked clip from the movie, let me find a link.


http://www.vancitybuzz.com/2014/12/leaked-interview-clip-shows-kim-jong-un-death-scene-video/


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i just watched The Curious case of Benjamin it was so sad


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i just watched The Curious case of Benjamin it was so sad


Hey Nick... How everything going?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Nick... How everything going?


I'm good!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

oh yea i forgot your a mean person i can't talk to you!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> oh yea i forgot your a mean person i can't talk to you!


You just did


----------



## Elohi

2:30 am. Wide awake.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> 2:30 am. Wide awake.


12:31 PM, I'm sleepy. I could fall asleep soon. It's so annoying, how am I supposed to be productive now?


----------



## Abdulla6169

I hope you get to sleep soon, do you know why you are awake though?


----------



## Elohi

I've been up since 6am yesterday LOL. I'm usually tired until the afternoon and I start waking up and am in prime "getting things done" mode by 6pm. When I stay up too late and stay busy I think I could stay awake for days but if I slow down I fall asleep quickly. Prepping for a trip and I can't stop until I'm confident that nothing will be forgotten. Logistics for 5 and arranging the care of the critters is quite a job.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I've been up since 6am yesterday LOL. I'm usually tired until the afternoon and I start waking up and am in prime "getting things done" mode by 6pm. When I stay up too late and stay busy I think I could stay awake for days but if I slow down I fall asleep quickly. Prepping for a trip and I can't stop until I'm confident that nothing will be forgotten. Logistics for 5 and arranging the care of the critters is quite a job.


LOL. I usually fall asleep at 12:00 AM if I wake up at 5:40 AM and have lots of work to do. For the history final I was so tired I just read a section when I didn't have enough time to study it. I studied it previously, so it was very easy.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> LOL. I usually fall asleep at 12:00 AM if I wake up at 5:40 AM and have lots of work to do. For the history final I was so tired I just read a section when I didn't have enough time to study it. I studied it previously, so it was very easy.


I was so stressed that day...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

what is this fish!!!!!!!!?????


----------



## Elohi

I'm washing the last batch of greens for the torts and I'm waiting on the washer to finish a last minute load of clothes. I'll throw those in the dryer and probably lay on the couch until it's time to go take a shower in a few hours.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what is this fish!!!!!!!!?????
> 
> View attachment 110754


I saw something similar once. A fish that was shaped like a sphere but was translucent. Very small. If you don't know what is written in the top, it says "Subhan Allah". A Muslim made that picture.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I saw something similar once. A fish that was shaped like a sphere but was translucent. Very small. If you don't know what is written in the top, it says "Subhan Allah". A Muslim made that picture.


"Subhan Allah" is a phrase that gives praise to God.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Where did you find that photo?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Where did you find that photo?


facebook


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> facebook


Was the poster a Muslim? Does the poster know Arabic? Am I asking too many questions?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Was the poster a Muslim? Does the poster know Arabic? Am I asking too many questions?


i have no idea


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have no idea


Can you add a link to his profile? I have nothing to do now, and I'm kinda bored.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Can you add a link to his profile? I have nothing to do now, and I'm kinda bored.


sure


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

https://www.facebook.com/louie.jiang.5?fref=nf


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> https://www.facebook.com/louie.jiang.5?fref=nf


No, he probably doesn't know Arabic. Can't tell if he's a Muslim...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

ok


----------



## Abdulla6169

He has too many friends for me to try generalize a few facts about him. I feel like a stalker now:


----------



## Abdulla6169

I just made a prediction. I hope it doesn't come true. If it does I'm telling you guys about it. Seems more and more likely every minute.


----------



## Abdulla6169

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...s-tornado-and-fled-one-day-ahead-9937239.html
^^^ Wow. That's amazing!


----------



## Elohi

I guess I'm going to try and relax. I think most everything is finished and just a few lose ends to finish up in the morning. Ha! I mean in 2 hours.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Its good your almost done. Good night!


----------



## Abdulla6169

I have a Twitter account, my username is @Abdulla_Ali_ 
Do any of you guys have Twitter accounts?


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what is this fish!!!!!!!!?????
> 
> View attachment 110754



http://sciencelearn.org.nz/Contexts/Toku-Awa-Koiora/Sci-Media/Images/Glass-eel


----------



## Elohi

Shower time. Zzzzz


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Saturday


----------



## Peytons torts

Hello everybody! :] what time is it right now where ever you are  
It's 6:40 am right now at my house !


----------



## Abdulla6169

Peytons torts said:


> Hello everybody! :] what time is it right now where ever you are
> It's 6:40 am right now at my house !


6:41 pm!


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> No, it's not the beliefs. Witchcraft has very very negative effects. At least the kind of witchcraft I'm thinking about.



Your may need to study what witchcraft is really about then. It's not the negative thing many other religions and story tellers want us to believe,


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I have decided to forgive all of you for your meanness towards to me. Except yellow turtle she is the meanest of all of you people.



Everybody is just giving you a hard time, not being mean.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> That's just because I'm not allowed to be mean.



*shocked face* Your not??? Who says?


----------



## Jacqui

phebe121 said:


> My daughter gets.off the bus.in 20 min amd ita winter break she get 3 and half weeks off



Way too long of a break. (said like a Mom, not the child who thinks it is too short of one). Do you have plans for things to do during it?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Nut me, I'll have one too please.


 lol *chuckles*


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> What blasphemy is this? You can't sully grilled cheese like this. I think the official recipe goes something like this:
> (bread + cheese) * butter / grilled



Yuck for that boring thing you call a grilled cheese.


----------



## Jacqui

phebe121 said:


> Not in this house lol i do peppers and black olives and some times tuna lol we do it all lol



Hmmm black olives might be good....


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Why did I goto school today?!??!



Because it's good for you and your suppose to.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good morning TFO! ! ! !



Morning! (only now for you it's good night)


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> *shocked face* Your not??? Who says?



It wouldn't be fair.


----------



## Jacqui

phebe121 said:


> Ya shes lucky lol but she will spend a week at grandmas house



I loved doing that as a kid.


----------



## Jacqui

Peytons torts said:


> Yes thank you for asking I decorated a Christmas tree with my mom and wrapped a present of mine a cake pop maker yay!
> How is your Friday going?



My Friday went well. Do we get to see a picture of your tree?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Your may need to study what witchcraft is really about then. It's not the negative thing many other religions and story tellers want us to believe,


I know what I believe in friend... Witchcraft can separate between a husband and his wife. It can do many evil things. Witches tie knots on a rope and spit and blow into them. My mother is friends with someone whose house had an object of witchcraft in it, she removed it and her house was OK again. Witches and their male counterparts are very negative.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I guess I'm going to try and relax. I think most everything is finished and just a few lose ends to finish up in the morning. Ha! I mean in 2 hours.



Every thing will go fine and nothing forgotten will be as big of a deal as your mind is currently thinking it will be. Relax a bit and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Saturday



Did you make it okay?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> It wouldn't be fair.



What does fair have to do with it?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I know what I believe in friend... Witchcraft can separate between a husband and his wife. It can do many evil things. Witches tie knots on a rope and spit and blow into them. My mother is friends with someone whose house had an object of witchcraft in it, she removed it and her house was OK again. Witches and their male counterparts are very negative.



*falls off the chair laughing* Okay I will leave it at that. Still surprised for what I thought was a smart well learned person.


----------



## AZtortMom

view this morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> *falls off the chair laughing* Okay I will leave it at that. Still surprised for what I thought was a smart well learned person.


 Your comments are hurtful. May God forgive you. I expected more from you Jacqui...


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 110767
> view this morning


Very beautiful view.  How's your day going Noel?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Your comments are hurtful. May God forgive you. I expected more from you Jacqui...



I am sorry they were hurtful to you and I could say the same about yours dealing with a religion you seem to not really know. I was just seriously amazed and shocked at what you said. I apologize for speaking straight from my heart, instead of faking a reply or ignoring your comment. This is why we should never mention religion or politics in here. Let's both make sure we stop doing so on both subjects, okay. Then we don't have to worry about hurt feelings or tongues being bitten. 

P.S. God has nothing to forgive me for.


----------



## Peytons torts

Jacqui said:


> My Friday went well. Do we get to see a picture of your tree?


Of course


I also decorated my ceiling with snow flakes and ornaments


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 110767
> view this morning



You made it to Iowa!!


----------



## Jacqui

Peytons torts said:


> Of course
> View attachment 110768
> 
> I also decorated my ceiling with snow flakes and ornaments
> View attachment 110769



Oh I simply love the ceiling!! Super awesome.


----------



## Peytons torts

Jacqui said:


> Oh I simply love the ceiling!! Super awesome.


Thanks


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Very beautiful view.  How's your day going Noel?


Very good. Visiting family. I made my quick aquantince with some Iowa ice and landed squarely on my back  luckily, I just hurt my ego


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Very good. Visiting family. I made my quick aquantince with some Iowa ice and landed squarely on my back  luckily, I just hurt my ego



Oopppss.  Glad it was only ego.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> What does fair have to do with it?



Where's the fun if there's no challenge.


----------



## Jacqui

With it being Winter Solstice tomorrow, I find myself thinking a lot about a nice member we had in here who died, Terry Allen Hall. I remember him telling us about how they would celebrate it. I miss teasing that guy....


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Where's the fun if there's no challenge.



Very true.


----------



## Jacqui

Peytons torts said:


> Thanks


 
So what's your plans for the day?


----------



## Jacqui

Noel, how long do you get to enjoy the family?


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, hope your feeling better today.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Noel, how long do you get to enjoy the family?


I'm here until tomorrow morning


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I'm here until tomorrow morning



 Not long, but atleast some time.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> It wouldn't be fair.



In other words..."no contest!!"


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> *falls off the chair laughing* Okay I will leave it at that.





Jacqui said:


> I am sorry they were hurtful to you and I could say the same about yours dealing with a religion you seem to not really know. I was just seriously amazed and shocked at what you said. I apologize for speaking straight from my heart, instead of faking a reply or ignoring your comment. This is why we should never mention religion or politics in here. Let's both make sure we stop doing so on both subjects, okay. Then we don't have to worry about hurt feelings or tongues being bitten.
> 
> P.S. God has nothing to forgive me for.


I just shared what I believed in with you. I could have called you a thousand things, but I just shared what I believed in with you. At the beginning you said: "Still surprised for what I thought was a smart well learned person.". You could have replied by defending your position, or saying you don't want this discussion continued. I said "May God forgive you" because you hurt my feelings, not because you don't share the same beliefs with me or because you don't agree with me. Hurting anyone's feelings is wrong. Usually someone telling me: "Still surprised for what I thought was a smart well learned person." wouldn't have an effect on me, but coming from a well-respected TFO member and a mod is something else. I'll just forget this ever happened.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning Ms Yvonne! *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I just shared what I believed in with you. I could have called you a thousand things, but I just shared what I believed in with you. At the beginning you said: "Still surprised for what I thought was a smart well learned person.". You could have replied by defending your position, or saying you don't want this discussion continued. I said "May God forgive you" because you hurt my feelings, not because you don't share the same beliefs with me or because you don't agree with me. Hurting anyone's feelings is wrong. Usually someone telling me: "Still surprised for what I thought was a smart well learned person." wouldn't have an effect on me, but coming from a well-respected TFO member and a mod is something else. I'll just forget this ever happened.



I repeat this is why we need to not bring up religion in any way... or politics. For all you know, you may have been bashing my religion.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good Morning back to you!

It's drizzly here today. My sulcata shed project has been on hold for such a long time that I'm getting out of the mood to finish it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I repeat this is why we need to not bring up religion in any way... or politics. For all you know, you may have been bashing my religion.


I just shared it because you inquired in the beginning about that statement I made.


----------



## mike taylor

Witchcraft isn't always evil . Thats a big misconception .


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Witchcraft isn't always evil . Thats a big misconception .


Let's not talk about this, OK?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Let's lighten the mood! 
Hello TFO people! 
It'a actually sunny here, could you believe it? What are your plans?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Let's lighten the mood!
> Hello TFO people!
> It'a actually sunny here, could you believe it? What are your plans?


hello meany!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Let's lighten the mood!
> Hello TFO people!
> It'a actually sunny here, could you believe it? What are your plans?


It's dark here.


It's impossible to show the true darkness of the night in a city of light.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Let's lighten the mood!
> Hello TFO people!
> It'a actually sunny here, could you believe it? What are your plans?


 Hi there  *waves*


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm going back to Abu Dhabi. I'm feeling depressed today.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Anyone that wants to discuss this topic can discuss it with me in a PM. I cannot guarantee I will reply.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> View attachment 110782


Can you explain the photo? Does it have anything to do with the U.S.-Cuba deal?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i feel terrible, i did something really bad.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i feel terrible, i did something really bad.


Annndddd?????


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i feel terrible, i did something really bad.


Your guilt is an indicator that you can change. Good luck.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I feel like I'm in the midst of olive groves. I'm feeling free. Just a little depressed.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

yesterday was my sulcatas hatch day and i forgot!!!!! I'm a bad person


----------



## Abdulla6169

I want to go to Jordan in a vacation. Very beautiful.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I feel like I'm in the midst of olive groves. I'm feeling free. Just a little depressed.


Wow. All this imagery and imagination really made me feel better.


----------



## Tyanna

Happy Saturday!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

10/4 good buddy! I wish it were a happy day. Dull, overcast, misty and gloomy here.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tyanna said:


> Happy Saturday!!!


It's been Saturday for 22 hours.


----------



## Tyanna

Yvonne G said:


> 10/4 good buddy! I wish it were a happy day. Dull, overcast, misty and gloomy here.




I havent gotten out of bed yet, so I don't really know what it's like here yet. Shame on me!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> 10/4 good buddy! I wish it were a happy day. Dull, overcast, misty and gloomy here.


Yvonne because you don't like the word old, i will now use a different word like decomposed.


----------



## phebe121

Jacqui said:


> I loved doing that as a kid.



I did to now i just relize she old and cranky lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Yvonne because you don't like the word old, i will now use a different word like decomposed.


This post made me laugh. Why did it do that?


----------



## phebe121

Jacqui said:


> Way too long of a break. (said like a Mom, not the child who thinks it is too short of one). Do you have plans for things to do during it?



I dont have any plans at all we are on a budget since we just got a car because the other one was going trust me i just tryed to get 150 from him to buy a super cute tort but he didnt give it to me im crying on the inside


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok...I'm gonna' say this once, then let it go forever. I'm not looking for sympathy, I'm just trying to make you see that you might be hurting some feelings with all this 'old' crap.

I'm 76 years old. My mother died in her early 80's and her mother was around 85. This means I may not have too many years left on this planet. Most days I go along not even thinking about my mortality. But then I come on the Chat thread because it's one of my favorite threads on the forum, and there's all this teasing about being old going on. This brings to my mind the fact that I may die soon.

You wouldn't tease about being fat. You wouldn't tease about being black or Asian. Please stop with the old stuff. I've tried to give you a hint that it bothers me, but you seem to not be able to take hints. Enough already.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne im so sorry, like i really am i didn't want to make you feel bad


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello meany!


----------



## Yvonne G

12/20/2014 - Saturday
6:51 am On FedEx vehicle for delivery LINCOLN, NE
6:46 am At local FedEx facility LINCOLN, NE
2:32 am Departed FedEx location LENEXA, KS
12:38 am Arrived at FedEx location LENEXA, KS

12/19/2014 - Friday
3:59 pm In transit KEARNEY, NE
2:42 am In transit COTTONWOOD HEIGHTS, UT


Oh man...we've been riding around inside this FedEx truck since about 7am this morning. Aren't we ever going to get to Jacqui's house?


----------



## mike taylor

I hope so! I need to pee! Haha


----------



## wellington

Oh man, claustrophobia


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I'll be okay as long as I'm next to the window
So... move over!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne, i hope you can forgive me i really didn't want to make you feel bad. i was just trying to joke around. I'm sorry


----------



## Yvonne G

It's ok, Nick. We can drop it now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'll be okay as long as I'm next to the window
> So... move over!




Window? What package are you inside of? The rest of us are in an envelope that's stuck shut with tape. I - gasp - can't - gasp - breathe!!! Move over, your elbow is poking me in the back.


----------



## mike taylor

Ok who farted? !!!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Ok who farted? !!!


My bad


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> My bad


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne! Get your knees out of my back . Stop touching me Ken! Your arm is sweaty . Are we there yet? ! God!


----------



## mike taylor

Wake up TFO!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm here mike. but i understand if you don't want to talk to me


----------



## Yvonne G

3:25 pm Delivered
Left at front door. Signature Service not requested.
6:51 am On FedEx vehicle for delivery LINCOLN, NE
6:46 am At local FedEx facility LINCOLN, NE
2:32 am Departed FedEx location LENEXA, KS
12:38 am Arrived at FedEx location LENEXA, KS

Oh My creeping gosh!!! He left us at the front door. Now here we sit, waiting for her to look out. What if she only goes out the creeping back door. Let's tear a little hole in the envelope and let this green fog out so we can breathe. Maybe if we make a lot of noise she'll hear us and come get us.


----------



## Yvonne G

I called her, but it went to voice mail. Oh lord in heaven. I hope we don't have to wait until tomorrow for her to get us out of here.


(LOL!! "Are we there yet?" )


----------



## Yvonne G

In case some of you are wondering what we're talking about...about a week or so ago, I looked at several back pages of this thread and invited the folks who show up on those pages to accompany me to Jacqui's house for Christmas because she is going to be alone and missing family. I can't delve too deeply into what we actually did until we hear that Jacqui has opened the package. As of right now, all we know is that we are patiently sitting inside the envelope outside her front door, waiting for her to find us and open the package.


----------



## leigti

Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Yvonne! Get your knees out of my back . Stop touching me Ken! Your arm is sweaty . Are we there yet? ! God!


You are good Mike. Hahahahahaha........You are good.


----------



## bouaboua

An email from my airline notify me that I can do a online check-in for my flight back to US today. TODAY!!!!!

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh my God. It is today. Some how I was remember I'm coming back to US on the 23th.

Luckily, my luggage are simple and mostly packed and I have 6 hours before my flight depart at the time I received my notification.

I'm checked-in already. I have another 1 1/2 hour before boarding. 

Only by God's grace........I' getting old. Thanks Nick. Yes, I'm old.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> An email from my airline notify me that I can do a online check-in for my flight back to US today. TODAY!!!!!
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh my God. It is today. Some how I was remember I'm coming back to US on the 23th.
> 
> Luckily, my luggage are simple and mostly packed and I have 6 hours before my flight depart at the time I received my notification.
> 
> I'm checked-in already. I have another 1 1/2 hour before boarding.
> 
> Only by God's grace........I' getting old. Thanks Nick. Yes, I'm old.


i hurt Yvonne. no more old stuff.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> In case some of you are wondering what we're talking about...about a week or so ago, I looked at several back pages of this thread and invited the folks who show up on those pages to accompany me to Jacqui's house for Christmas because she is going to be alone and missing family. I can't delve too deeply into what we actually did until we hear that Jacqui has opened the package. As of right now, all we know is that we are patiently sitting inside the envelope outside her front door, waiting for her to find us and open the package.


Nothing from her yet?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hurt Yvonne. no more old stuff.


No. You offended.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> No. You offended.


what?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I've never been to Nebraska before. (I think)


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?



He's telling you to put deodorant on stinky


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> He's telling you to put deodorant on stinky


what is this deodorant you speak of?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/pet/4760194269.html THIS IS ILLEGAL!!!!!!!!!! YOU CANT SELL DESERT TORTOISES! I HATE STUPID PEOPLE!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> He's telling you to put deodorant on stinky


Something like that.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Window? What package are you inside of? The rest of us are in an envelope that's stuck shut with tape. I - gasp - can't - gasp - breathe!!! Move over, your elbow is poking me in the back.


I'm in the cool package! No, we're all suffocating together!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> 3:25 pm Delivered
> Left at front door. Signature Service not requested.
> 6:51 am On FedEx vehicle for delivery LINCOLN, NE
> 6:46 am At local FedEx facility LINCOLN, NE
> 2:32 am Departed FedEx location LENEXA, KS
> 12:38 am Arrived at FedEx location LENEXA, KS
> 
> Oh My creeping gosh!!! He left us at the front door. Now here we sit, waiting for her to look out. What if she only goes out the creeping back door. Let's tear a little hole in the envelope and let this green fog out so we can breathe. Maybe if we make a lot of noise she'll hear us and come get us.


I'm getting cold!


----------



## mike taylor

Nicky poo I'm not mad at you . You can't offend me bro . Unless you take my last beer or eat the last piece of candy .


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui help Kevin farted again!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Nicky poo I'm not mad at you . You can't offend me bro . Unless you take my last beer or eat the last piece of candy .


dude I'm like 16 im not going to take your beer..... or will i...


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah Steven I'm hungry. Did your wife pack us some of that yummy food?


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> Can you explain the photo? Does it have anything to do with the U.S.-Cuba deal?



Surprise trip to the coast.


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> Surprise trip to the coast.


Oh... It was a lot simpler than I thought


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Oh... It was a lot simpler than I thought


Hope you had fun there!


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> Hope you had fun there!



It was business; so about as much fun as you can have driving 3.5 hours, working 8 hours, then driving 3.5 hours home.


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what is this deodorant you speak of?


 Try AXE it smells gorgeous. The purple one .


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Oh... It was a lot simpler than I thought


lol I always try NOT to look for symbolism


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> Try AXE it smells gorgeous. The purple one .


i ain't some 6th grader, i don't use AXE. I'm all about that Old Spice


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i ain't some 6th grader, i don't use AXE. I'm all about that Old Spice


lol Old spice is sooo freakin' old . hahahahaha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

_*Acrochordus arafurae*_ a true fresh water snake.


----------



## Abdulla6169

COOKIES: 


Happy Sunday Everyone!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

who needs sleep when you have swag?


----------



## Abdulla6169

If you think you can survive solely with swag, then you are incorrect:


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm drawing an olive tree, what do you guys think:


I'm still starting. If I have any detrimental mistakes, then please tell me.


----------



## taza

Looks great so far, can't wait to see it finished.
Sandy


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> If you think you can survive solely with swag, then you are incorrect:
> View attachment 110875



"Average"


----------



## Abdulla6169

I just assembled a wooden toy train for my little brother. It had 4 manufacturing defects. I somehow managed to move everything until the screws fit. It looks OK if you take into consideration the manufacturing defects:


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> dude I'm like 16 im not going to take your beer..... or will i...


When I was 16 I would sneak beers . The good ole days .


----------



## AZtortMom

Hola peeps


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Hola peeps


Hello.


----------



## Abdulla6169

How are you today?


----------



## AZtortMom

Not bad. sitting on the tarmac in Phx waiting for the gate 
How are you?


----------



## mike taylor

Hello


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Mike


----------



## mike taylor

So did you guys get all your shopping finished?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yup


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Not bad. sitting on the tarmac in Phx waiting for the gate
> How are you?


I'm good... I'm going to read a book after I'm done translating something...


----------



## Yvonne G

I just looked at my web site for the first time in months, and how irritating it is. Every time you look at a different screen on the site three ads pop up that you have to 'x' out. I guess that's what you get for going with a free web host.

I'm wondering how AZtortMom can be waiting for her flight at an airport when she's here in this stinky envelope with the rest of us, waiting for Jacqui to find us.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> dude I'm like 16 im not going to take your beer..... or will i...


Actually... you're still 15...


----------



## Yvonne G

I think he's rounding up...you know? 1.5 = 2?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hey people! My computer is feeling mean  so I'm going to give it a break and I won't be sticking about!
Have a great day


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> I think he's rounding up...you know? 1.5 = 2?


But it's not the same!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey people! My computer is feeling mean  so I'm going to give it a break and I won't be sticking about!
> Have a great day


Have a great day. I hope your computer feels nice soon!


----------



## Abdulla6169

I changed my signature. Just checking if it worked 
Edit: Can you guys see my signature? Because I can't.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I changed my signature. Just checking if it worked
> Edit: Can you guys see my signature? Because I can't.


It only works on the computer...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey tort people


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey tort people


Hello!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Is the chat quiet today?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i dont know


----------



## Abdulla6169

Video, winter solstice:




It's kinda sad actually, I'm not much of a morning person. But it's great for the garden and the sun-loving plants!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pet/4809484147.html i want


----------



## mike taylor

Go get it Nicky poo . Would make a nice closed chamber for tortoises.


----------



## Elohi

OMG I won a turtle necklace and was gifted two decorative glass sea turtles on the same day. #feelinglucky


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I changed my signature. Just checking if it worked
> Edit: Can you guys see my signature? Because I can't.


I can! What a nice quote!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Video, winter solstice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda sad actually, I'm not much of a morning person. But it's great for the garden and the sun-loving plants!


2014 has gone by too fast...


----------



## dmmj

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Do you know he eat veggies now? They ruined him


Him, snuffy, even the count doesn't stalk and drain his victims no more, sad.
All that cookie talk made me hungry.
Did anyone ever read the book "Teaching gun safety to your cat"? very informative.


----------



## leigti

Are all you guys still stuck in that box by the front door?


----------



## mike taylor

Yes and Kevin keeps farting!


----------



## Telid

Elohi said:


> OMG I won a turtle necklace and was gifted two decorative glass sea turtles on the same day. #feelinglucky


Halves on a lottery ticket?


----------



## dmmj

I had a seizure about 4 years ago, due to a really really REALLY bad ear infection, it took 9 paramedics to get me to stop thrashing.


----------



## mike taylor

When I was younger I had them almost daily . I guess I grew out of them. Thank god . It sucked bad . One minute talking to my girlfriend (now my wife ) next thing you know people all around you .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

that seems so scary


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah it's no fun flopping around . The cool ones are the ones that make you zone out . Nobody knows your having one besides the people that know to look for them .


----------



## mike taylor

Whats up with the chat?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Whats up with the chat?


i think the reason no one is talking is because I'm here


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

leigti said:


> Are all you guys still stuck in that box by the front door?


It's getting cold!


----------



## mike taylor

Don't give yourself such a hard time . Everybody likes you . Everybody is besy with the Christmas Holliday .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

No.


----------



## mike taylor

Ken I know your out there! Why so quite?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

its almost my birthday . its in 5 days!


----------



## mike taylor

Cool hopefully you get your new tortoise .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Cool hopefully you get your new tortoise .


my parents said no now! my brother gets a new car and i just want a tortoise.


----------



## dmmj

Did someone mention bunny rabbits> meat, or pets?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> Did someone mention bunny rabbits> meat, or pets?


i have 2 pet rabbits.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i asked a new member if he uses a coil build is this a coil bulb?


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> Did someone mention bunny rabbits> meat, or pets?


Meat? Hahaha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> No.


hey dude


----------



## mike taylor

Yes it is .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i asked a new member if he uses a coil build is this a coil bulb?
> View attachment 110963


Yes. It's called a 'compact' bulb, which are still bad.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey dude


Dude?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Ken I know your out there! Why so quite?


We're scary...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Dude?


"dude" is both genders


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> "dude" is both genders


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


ok i will not call you dude!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey girl


----------



## mike taylor

Thats it your social skills are getting better .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey girl


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Thats it your social skills are getting better .


what are theses social skills you speak of?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

... and there they go...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> ... and there they go...


there what go?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> there what go?


Your new social skills!
MIKE! Where'd you go? You need to teach Nickypoo how to 'social'.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Your new social skills!
> MIKE! Where'd you go? You need to teach Nickypoo how to 'social'.


who needs social skills when you have swag?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Goodbye!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


why u cry?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Goodbye!


ok bye


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I'm back again... I just ad to do a few things 'quickly'


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why u cry?


Because of 'swag'...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ok bye


Not your fault!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Not your fault!


whats a good UVB light for a hatchling sulcata?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002AQDJK/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20 is this the right one?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i want!


----------



## mike taylor

I use a 18" 10.0 fluorescent fixture. For day heat 40 watt lamps . For night heat a 100 watt che on a thermostat . Works great .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

1. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00101JIFG/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

2. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002AQDJK/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
which one is better?


----------



## leigti

I like The power son


----------



## AZtortMom

SO glad when this week is over! Yes, I am at work


----------



## leigti

I only work till noon on Wednesday. But sometimes the shortest weeks seem the longest to get through.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i actually want to get a job over the summer. so i can get money and with money i can buy more tortoises.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ok i will not call you dude!


http://i.word.com/idictionary/dudine


----------



## mike taylor

A dude is a rabbit turd in the English language.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> A dude is a rabbit turd in the English language.


hahahaha!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i have been calling everyone a rabbit turd!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats a good UVB light for a hatchling sulcata?


I'll explain everything for you now:
1- MVB (Mercury Vapor Bulb): gives off Heat, UVA and UVB. This bulb is usually used without any other bulbs.


2- Heat bulb: Provides warmth without UVB. Needs to be used with a tubular UVB light:


3- UVB Tube: Gives off UVB without any heat:


4- CHE: Ceramic Heat Emitter, provides heat without any light. Used for nighttime heat:



What *NEVER* to use: Coil Bulbs;


----------



## Abdulla6169

In German dialect, dude means "fool" (according to the dictionary).


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> In German dialect, dude means "fool" (according to the dictionary).


do you know any good tv shows?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> do you know any good tv shows?


I'm more of a youtube person.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike u know any good tv shows?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm more of a youtube person.


goodnight dude


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> mike u know any good tv shows?


I like to watch animal planet . Hot rod tv . Gas monkey garage .


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> goodnight dude


There are some good documentaries, except you won't like them.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> There are some good documentaries, except you won't like them.


excuse me! don't tell me what i do and don't like!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I like to watch animal planet . Hot rod tv . Gas monkey garage .


i like animal planet but i want to each something else.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

cowboy are u on?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> excuse me! don't tell me want i do and don't like!


Are you sure you want to watch something related to politics? It would bore you...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Are you sure you want to watch something related to politics? It would bore you...


give me the name of it! i will watch the entire thing!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> give me the name of it! i will watch the entire thing!


http://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLi3IMZnwwWa6w9oWW85RCMOb_JMkhAH92
Women of the Muslim Brotherhood, w/English Subtitles.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> http://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLi3IMZnwwWa6w9oWW85RCMOb_JMkhAH92
> Women of the Muslim Brotherhood, w/English Subtitles.


i no want to watch it if it has reading in it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i no want to watch it if it has reading in it.


You hate reading that much!?!?!Ok, here's an English Channel:


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> You hate reading that much!?!?!Ok, here's an English Channel:


reading is learning and i no like them leanings.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> reading is learning and i no like them leanings.


...


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm at the cinema:


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I can! What a nice quote!


Ban Ki-Moon is a great person.


----------



## dmmj

I can't listen to "baby it's cold outside" anymore. 
And is " I am dreaming of a white christmas" racist, or just my imagination?


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> reading is learning and i no like them leanings.



Then why are you here?


----------



## jaizei

Let's see if I can lure Jacqui back....


----------



## jaizei

Nothing like a double for breakfast


----------



## tortdad

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> Let's see if I can lure Jacqui back....
> 
> 
> View attachment 110996


You're such a tease!


----------



## tortdad

So is everyone done with there Christmas shopping? I'm finely just about done. I'm still trying to find a few toys for the 2 year old.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> So is everyone done with there Christmas shopping? I'm finely just about done. I'm still trying to find a few toys for the 2 year old.


I don't go Christmas shopping (because I don't celebrate Christmas). But, when I went to Yas Mall I did see a giant Christmas tree and I watched a little bit of the Christmas celebrations. The celebrations were basically this woman telling children a story. She also said she was Santa's wife. Then the elves started playing music and giving candy to the children. There may have also been a Santa event, But I probably didn't see it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> http://i.word.com/idictionary/dudine


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> In German dialect, dude means "fool" (according to the dictionary).


Yes, it does, actually! My brother told me when he took German... and it was weird for a bit, because he kept calling me 'dude'... should've kept the fist art to himself


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> There are some good documentaries, except you won't like them.


Documentaries are awesome! (but I'm usually for the nature related ones )


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> So is everyone done with there Christmas shopping? I'm finely just about done. I'm still trying to find a few toys for the 2 year old.


Yes... 



Good luck! What do they like?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm at the cinema:
> View attachment 110992
> 
> View attachment 110993


I don't go to the movies much...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Then why are you here?


Can't defeat that logic!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> I can't listen to "baby it's cold outside" anymore.
> And is " I am dreaming of a white christmas" racist, or just my imagination?


Mr hate strikes again, again?  Turn off the radio... 
I have things I could say to that... but...


----------



## tortdad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yes...
> View attachment 111012
> 
> 
> Good luck! What do they like?


He's 2. I could give him an empty box and he'd play with it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't go to the movies much...


Me too. I just go randomly every now and then.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> He's 2. I could give him an empty box and he'd play with it.


Empty cans! And a spoon. Just make sure they aren't sharp...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Okay! So this morning, I was brainstorming, and I had this idea! 
I'm going to make something about our fabulous adventures in PretendChat, but it requires you guys to have 'characters'.
What do you want to be? I'm thinking I'll go as a cat 
I don't want anybody who participates in pretend chat to 'miss out' so here's some tags-
@Yvonne G @dmmj @Jacqui @smarch @leigti @russian/sulcata/tortoise @Cowboy_Ken @Tyanna @AbdullaAli @mike taylor @Elohi @tortdad @sissyofone @kmartin ? @phebe121 
I really don't want anyone to miss out... so let me know who's here!
Also let me know what you'd like to be portrayed as, or if you'd like to participate


----------



## taza

I'd like to be my Pug Remy


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

And @AZtortMom


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

taza said:


> I'd like to be my Pug Remy


Oky!  Specific features?


----------



## tortdad

I wanna play but I'm going to wait and see what other people pick as characters.


----------



## Abdulla6169

When will it start?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Then why are you here?


cause tortoises are awesome!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning. Happy Monday.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> When will it start?


I'm working on it right now 
It's sort of like a comic...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning. Happy Monday.


Hello! I'm sorry, you're included too


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> I wanna play but I'm going to wait and see what other people pick as characters.


----------



## Abdulla6169

It's funny how how sharp-tongued some people can be when you make them mad enough.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm working on it right now
> It's sort of like a comic...


In watching the live streaming of the Security Council meeting. They're going to discuss N. Korea's human rights violations. So I may not chat for a while...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm working on it right now
> It's sort of like a comic...


i want to be a tortoise in this play


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i had a dream that i get some emys emys but then i woke up


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i had a dream that i get some emys emys but then i woke up


You get to be an emys emys!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> In watching the live streaming of the Security Council meeting. They're going to discuss N. Korea's human rights violations. So I may not chat for a while...


That's okay  I'll start off your older posts for a bit


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Evil protagonist? What do we complain about in PretendChat all the time?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Evil protagonist? What do we complain about in PretendChat all the time?


whats a protagonist?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats a protagonist?


The main character(s) in a novel. They can be good or bad. They are the focus of the literary work.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats a protagonist?


A main character. So an evil protagonist is the main evil bad guy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Also let me know what you'd like to be portrayed as, or if you'd like to participate




I want to be the older, wiser owl with large horn-rimmed glasses and a book in her hand.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> I want to be the older, wiser owl with large horn-rimmed glasses and a book in her hand.


----------



## jaizei

A+ Nicky


----------



## jaizei

Swag


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> A+ Nicky


Oops. You too!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Swag


swag!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone still here did everyone leave because I'm here?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> anyone still here did everyone leave because I'm here?


No, I'm drawing.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hey dmmj! I think you could pull off the Grinch!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I have three peeps now.
Nickypoo as 'tortoise'
Yvonne as wise old owl
and taza as Remy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, David hasn't confirmed, but I like the idea of him being the Grinch.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne you still hate me?


----------



## sissyofone

Okay! So this morning, I was brainstorming, and I had this idea! ￼
I'm going to make something about our fabulous adventures in PretendChat, but it requires you guys to have 'characters'.
What do you want to be? I'm thinking I'll go as a cat ￼
I don't want anybody who participates in pretend chat to 'miss out' so here's some tags-
@Yvonne G @dmmj @Jacqui @smarch @leigti @russian/sulcata/tortoise @Cowboy_Ken @Tyanna @AbdullaAli @mike taylor @Elohi @tortdad @sissyofone @kmartin ? @phebe121 
I really don't want anyone to miss out... so let me know who's here!
Also let me know what you'd like to be portrayed as, or if you'd like to participate ￼

Lol, Sounds fun. I would like to be hmm...
Okay I got it, Id like to be my Labrador, Jacob Alexander "The Great".


----------



## Abdulla6169

@tortdad
Are you going to be batman?


----------



## taza

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oky!  Specific features?


Well remy loves her food for sure, but also is a big cuddler and very social.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Yvonne you still hate me?



I have never hated anyone in my life. It's not Christian. And no, I'm not mad at you.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

@Yvonne G Theres this guy on craigslist that got some "sulcatas" that are actually desert tortoises and i sent him an email telling him what they where but he still doesn't really believe me. he want to know if there is anywhere is las vagas where he get get them identified.


----------



## Yvonne G

http://www.tortoisegroup.org/

http://www.desertrescue.org/


----------



## tortdad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>



I want to be Zeus, Father of the Gods. 
Tort...Dad so I'm the father and of the Gods, because let's face it... I'm going to RULE in this comic.


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> @tortdad
> Are you going to be batman?


No sir, I want to be Zeus.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i feel terrible, i did something really bad.



What? Opened your Christmas gift early?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I hope so! I need to pee! Haha



Welll that explains that wet spot on the envelope...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> What? Opened your Christmas gift early?


i forgot my sulcatas hatch day!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Window? What package are you inside of? The rest of us are in an envelope that's stuck shut with tape. I - gasp - can't - gasp - breathe!!! Move over, your elbow is poking me in the back.



Poor Cameron, you all were on top of the poor guy. It's amazing he survived.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> 3:25 pm Delivered
> Left at front door. Signature Service not requested.
> 6:51 am On FedEx vehicle for delivery LINCOLN, NE
> 6:46 am At local FedEx facility LINCOLN, NE
> 2:32 am Departed FedEx location LENEXA, KS
> 12:38 am Arrived at FedEx location LENEXA, KS
> 
> Oh My creeping gosh!!! He left us at the front door. Now here we sit, waiting for her to look out. What if she only goes out the creeping back door. Let's tear a little hole in the envelope and let this green fog out so we can breathe. Maybe if we make a lot of noise she'll hear us and come get us.



Actually somebody did tear a little hole or maybe it was that fart that did it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> No sir, I want to be Zeus.


What do you think I should be?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> An email from my airline notify me that I can do a online check-in for my flight back to US today. TODAY!!!!!
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh my God. It is today. Some how I was remember I'm coming back to US on the 23th.
> 
> Luckily, my luggage are simple and mostly packed and I have 6 hours before my flight depart at the time I received my notification.
> 
> I'm checked-in already. I have another 1 1/2 hour before boarding.
> 
> Only by God's grace........I' getting old. Thanks Nick. Yes, I'm old.



Good news!


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> I've never been to Nebraska before. (I think)



Then you should come! (in real life)


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Actually somebody did tear a little hole or maybe it was that fart that did it.


 Again, my bad


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Jacqui help Kevin farted again!



I think he was trying to keep the cats away. Hmmm now that you mentioned it, you are looking a bit green.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i so confused what is going on?


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> OMG I won a turtle necklace and was gifted two decorative glass sea turtles on the same day. #feelinglucky



You are lucky!!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i want!
> 
> View attachment 110966



LOL


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> What do you think I should be?



Apollo, son of Zeus, God of poetry 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Let's see if I can lure Jacqui back....
> 
> 
> View attachment 110996



LOL ahhh Cam


----------



## tortdad

tortdad said:


> Apollo, son of Zeus, God of poetry
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo



We can be the good guys tag teaming up against NickyPoo and his evil ways, lol


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning. Happy Monday.



Are you home?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 111024


Love it! You find the cutest things.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I want to be the older, wiser owl with large horn-rimmed glasses and a book in her hand.



That fits.


----------



## Elohi

Well since tortoise is taken, can I be a mama bear? I play that roll pretty well. Hahahahaha


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Well since tortoise is taken, can I be a mama bear? I play that roll pretty well. Hahahahaha



That fits you well. Are you back home yet?


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> That fits you well. Are you back home yet?


 
We are back on the road but not to go home. We left my MIL's house and are headed to FIL's for a couple of days.


----------



## Jacqui

Keep driving safely and enjoy yourselves.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello


----------



## Jacqui

*waves to Nick*


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> *waves to Nick*


hey


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

is hay ok for a tortoises hide. i use it, just want to make sure its ok cause a new member is asking if its ok.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey
> View attachment 111061


Another cute one!!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> is hay ok for a tortoises hide. i use it, just want to make sure its ok cause a new member is asking if its ok.



Not really, especially if a young one. Tends to be dry, dusty, and rough. Also molds when wet. Are they using it too as a food item? What kind and size of tortoise?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Not really, especially if a young one. Tends to be dry and rough. Also molds when wet. Are they using it too as a food item? What kind and size of tortoise?


i use it for my adult russians hides, the member that is also asking has a adult russian.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay, way over time at the library. Hope your all having nice weather and getting in some family time. *waves*

... and to all my "visitors" thank you so much for all the laughs.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/new-horsfield-owner-uk.108228/page-2#post-1008631 here is the thread jacqui


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> We can be the good guys tag teaming up against NickyPoo and his evil ways, lol


I'm thinking of http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antarah_ibn_Shaddad. The poet of equestrianism and love. He has very beautiful poems. Here's one I translated:
1-If love played with with all my freedom/I commend my whippings and I thank my patience 

2-And I have preferred the distance to closeness/I have made my passion disappear and concealed my secrets

3-And I do not leave my reprehenders a chance/And I do not give the enemy a chance to heal by unveiling my cover

4-I battled the days of hardships until/ I knew her unimaginable beauty from where it flows

5-And the age of time was shamed after seeing me/receive every hardship to my chest

6-And time hath not mocked on my color/nor the blackness hath lowered my supreme destiny

7-If pride was mentioned in a tribe's land/ then the hitting of the sword in fury is my pride

8-I hath risen to the highest if elevations until/I've seen the star under me while it is running

9-And another tribe tried and hath come back/baffled, they hath not seen a footsteps of my steps.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm thinking of http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antarah_ibn_Shaddad. The poet of equestrianism and love. He has very beautiful poems. Here's one I translated:
> 1-If love played with with all my freedom/I commend my whippings and I thank my patience
> 
> 2-And I have preferred the distance to closeness/I have made my passion disappear and concealed my secrets
> 
> 3-And I do not leave my reprehenders a chance/And I do not give the enemy a chance to heal by unveiling my cover
> 
> 4-I battled the days of hardships until/ I knew her unimaginable beauty from where it flows
> 
> 5-And the age of time was shamed after seeing me/receive every hardship to my chest
> 
> 6-And time hath not mocked on my color/nor the blackness hath lowered my supreme destiny
> 
> 7-If pride was mentioned in a tribe's land/ then the hitting of the sword in fury is my pride
> 
> 8-I hath risen to the highest if elevations until/I've seen the star under me while it is running
> 
> 9-And another tribe tried and hath come back/baffled, they hath not seen a footsteps of my steps.


what?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?


It's very simple. So, basically this dude likes a woman. He keeps it to himself, and he doesn't tell the world about it. He has a hard times, but that just makes him love that woman more. He faced all his problem and his color didn't stop him from getting his destiny. He then talks about his amazing sword skills and says he has achieved his highest destiny. This is just as hard as the A Midsummer Night's Dream, why didn't you understand it?
Edit: it's a lot more complicated than that. More poetic too.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Are you home?


Yes. I'm home.

I almost missed my flight. I thought I was coming home on 23th but I booked myself to return on 21st. the reminding e-mail from the airline are 6 hours before my flight. So I made it. 

I'm getting old but not wiser.


----------



## AZtortMom

I don't care what character I am as long as I'm in it


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

sissyofone said:


> Okay! So this morning, I was brainstorming, and I had this idea! ￼
> I'm going to make something about our fabulous adventures in PretendChat, but it requires you guys to have 'characters'.
> What do you want to be? I'm thinking I'll go as a cat ￼
> I don't want anybody who participates in pretend chat to 'miss out' so here's some tags-
> @Yvonne G @dmmj @Jacqui @smarch @leigti @russian/sulcata/tortoise @Cowboy_Ken @Tyanna @AbdullaAli @mike taylor @Elohi @tortdad @sissyofone @kmartin ? @phebe121
> I really don't want anyone to miss out... so let me know who's here!
> Also let me know what you'd like to be portrayed as, or if you'd like to participate ￼
> 
> Lol, Sounds fun. I would like to be hmm...
> Okay I got it, Id like to be my Labrador, Jacob Alexander "The Great".


Sure thing!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> I don't care what character I am as long as I'm in it





I'll fond something....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Yes. I'm home.
> 
> I almost missed my flight. I thought I was coming home on 23th but I booked myself to return on 21st. the reminding e-mail from the airline are 6 hours before my flight. So I made it.
> 
> I'm getting old but not wiser.


Bouaboua! What do you want to be?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm thinking of http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antarah_ibn_Shaddad. The poet of equestrianism and love. He has very beautiful poems. Here's one I translated:
> 1-If love played with with all my freedom/I commend my whippings and I thank my patience
> 
> 2-And I have preferred the distance to closeness/I have made my passion disappear and concealed my secrets
> 
> 3-And I do not leave my reprehenders a chance/And I do not give the enemy a chance to heal by unveiling my cover
> 
> 4-I battled the days of hardships until/ I knew her unimaginable beauty from where it flows
> 
> 5-And the age of time was shamed after seeing me/receive every hardship to my chest
> 
> 6-And time hath not mocked on my color/nor the blackness hath lowered my supreme destiny
> 
> 7-If pride was mentioned in a tribe's land/ then the hitting of the sword in fury is my pride
> 
> 8-I hath risen to the highest if elevations until/I've seen the star under me while it is running
> 
> 9-And another tribe tried and hath come back/baffled, they hath not seen a footsteps of my steps.


Sure, I'll draw you guys as anything


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey girl


----------



## bouaboua

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Bouaboua! What do you want to be?


You mean when I'm older? 

retired


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> You mean when I'm older?
> 
> retired


LOL! I think it'll get taken differently in the comic, though


----------



## Abdulla6169

Congratulations Tunisia, for having the first democratically elected president!  I wish the best for Tunisia's new president, Essebsi!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey girl


 What happened to dude? I'd be fine with that


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Sure, I'll draw you guys as anything


Hmmmm... AdbullaAli, what dis he look like? I can't find anything


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hmmmm... AdbullaAli, what dis he look like? I can't find anything



View attachment 111082

View attachment 111083


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 111082
> 
> View attachment 111083


Thank you! I can't seem to go there, though? Are they in an album?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Thank you! I can't seem to go there, though? Are they in an album?


----------



## puffy137

Abdulla , Anter bin Shedad was from Heil in Saudia , & my friend 's family originated from there , I always tell her that she is ' buttula' lol like Anter , but in truth her bark is worse than her bite , lol


----------



## mike taylor

Yellow turtle I would like to be an alligator! Haha welcome back Steven! I bet you're glad to be home with the wife and tortoise kids . We need some up dates on the baby desert tortoises.


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Abdulla , Anter bin Shedad was from Heil in Saudia , & my friend 's family originated from there , I always tell her that she is ' buttula' lol like Anter , but in truth her bark is worse than her bite , lol


LOL.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What happened to dude? I'd be fine with that


whats up dude!


----------



## mike taylor

What up cuz?


----------



## mike taylor

Where the hell is ken?


----------



## puffy137

My friend is an elderly lady of the old fashioned type. In the market she goes along , tasting dates & grapes without permission , (its an old custom here ) Being european I can't bring myself to do that. But one day there was an altercation between a young chap selling watches in a kiosk, & some nasty boys who wanted a fight with him , being all in black mask & all ( gives me undeniable status lol ) I stepped in & scared the boys off . They wouldn't dare cross a female who shouts at them. My friend , descendant of Anter  had moved away ,


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Where the hell is ken?


that isn't a tortoise forums appropriate word


----------



## Elohi

I hope he's alright.


----------



## mike taylor

Me too! Its not like him to not stop by and have something smart assy to say.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

puffy137 said:


> Abdulla , Anter bin Shedad was from Heil in Saudia , & my friend 's family originated from there , I always tell her that she is ' buttula' lol like Anter , but in truth her bark is worse than her bite , lol


Hey! What about you?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I've been wondering about mr Cowboy today...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I've got 9 characters placed for  Who's next? 
Hey, @wellington, what about you?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Me too! Its not like him to not stop by and have something smart assy to say.


 I think that one slipped by Nick


----------



## dmmj

I always liked the grinch, never understood why everyone disliked him, it would be considered an honor to be in such esteemedt company.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I think that one slipped by Nick


what slipped by me?


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah it slipped right by him . Haha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Yeah it slipped right by him . Haha


are you talking about slip n slides i love those!


----------



## wellington

It's slipping by me too. Like flew right over my head, swoosh


----------



## mike taylor

I'm going to pm him and see if he's ok .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I'm going to pm him and see if he's ok .


i hope he is ok.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> I always liked the grinch, never understood why everyone disliked him, it would be considered an honor to be in such esteemedt company.


 Best Grinch you'll ever see!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

sup girl!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

wellington said:


> It's slipping by me too. Like flew right over my head, swoosh


 I had to read the post a couple times when I was scrolling up and down to catch it


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> sup girl!


Currently? I'd guess it's the living room, but it might be the kitchen...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Currently? I'd guess it's the living room, nut it might be the kitchen...


what?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

was that suppose to be a joke? i didn't get it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?


 
You asked 'sup girl?' Which is slang for, 'What's up, yellowturtle01?' What's up? The floor of the rooms above me.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You asked 'sup girl?' Which is slang for, 'What's up, yellowturtle01?' What's up? The floor of the rooms above me.


lol!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> was that suppose to be a joke? i didn't get it.


Kind of


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You asked 'sup girl?' Which is slang for, 'What's up, yellowturtle01?' What's up? The floor of the rooms above me.


----------



## mike taylor

Ok guys Ken is fine! He's hanging out with family so calmly take his information off the off the big roadway sign .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Kind of


dont cry!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Ok guys Ken is fine! He's hanging out with family so calmly take his information off the off the big roadway sign .


thats good.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> dont cry!


It's just a sad face.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Ok guys Ken is fine! He's hanging out with family so calmly take his information off the off the big roadway sign .


Yay! Thank you for letting us know!  
That's good thing, 'cause they make you pay to put stuff on those!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It's just a sad face.


i didn't know it was a sad face I'm sorry


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 111134


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i didn't know it was a sad face I'm sorry


Why be sorry? 
I think we gave Nick remorse!  JK! You always had it...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Why be sorry?
> I think we gave Nick remorse!  JK! You always had it...


whats remorse?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats remorse?


The regret of an action.
EDIT-
It simple terms, it means you;re sorry about something.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> The regret of an action.


i dont regret anything YOLO!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i dont regret anything YOLO!


Please don't EVER say YOLO again.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Please don't EVER say YOLO again.


don't tell me how to live my life woman!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 111136


thats deep


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


i don't fall into societal expectations!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

OKAY STOP WITH THE MEME'S!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Okay. I'm done. I'm sure I'll feel some remorse later, but I had to point that out


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 111137


no more!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't fall into societal expectations!


I'd say good, but I'm not sure how that could be taken.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I love WillyWonka memes. He gets right to the point with his I really just don't care face


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'd say good, but I'm not sure how that could be taken.


i don't falling into the societal expectation to be nice to others are you saying thats good!!!! your a bad person


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't falling into the societal expectation to be nice to others are you saying thats good!!!! your a bad person


You're impossible!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You're impossible!


what does that mean?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

*Sigh. sigh. sigh.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> *Sigh. sigh. sigh.


what?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Okay, so I have taza, tortdad, Nick, AbdullaAli, Yvonne, sissyofone, AZTortMom, Elohi, dmmj, mike taylor, now


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Goodbye, Nick! I'm leaving. And not because of you.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Ok guys Ken is fine! He's hanging out with family so calmly take his information off the off the big roadway sign .


Tell him I've canceled the Silver Alert


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui isn't here to defend herself, so make her be the crazy cat lady.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Jacqui isn't here to defend herself, so make her be the crazy cat lady.


 Did Maggie get her computer fixed? I haven't seen a post from her for about a week.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Goodbye, Nick! I'm leaving. And not because of you.


im sorry


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Jacqui isn't here to defend herself, so make her be the crazy cat lady.


She was here earlier then Took off again so I second your motion for crazy cat lady


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, Maggie...right. Let's see, what can Maggie be...........Can you make her be a race car driver?

(No, no computer yet and no money to get it fixed in the near future)


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im sorry


Yes, yes you are


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, Maggie...right. Let's see, what can Maggie be...........Can you make her be a race car driver?
> 
> (No, no computer yet and no money to get it fixed in the near future)


 That sucks. I might have an old laptop in the garage. I'll check and get back to you.


----------



## leigti

What are the characters for?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 is making up a cartoon. If you'd like to be in it, tell her what character you want to be.

It started back 4 or 5 pages ago with post #40128


----------



## dmmj

you say be original, yet you use everyone elses memes, hmmmm.
@Yvonne G , crazy cat lady? to easy.


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> YellowTurtle01 is making up a cartoon. If you'd like to be in it, tell her what character you want to be.


Okay. I've been at work all day so I haven't been on the forum. What characters are taken? What is that category for characters?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Okay. I've been at work all day so I haven't been on the forum. What characters are taken? What is that category for characters?


im a tortoise


----------



## leigti

If the category as animals can I be a horse?


----------



## dmmj

I think you can be what ever you wish. For some odd reason she has cast me as the grinch.


----------



## Yvonne G

Of course. I think you make yourself be whatever character you see yourself as. I've asked to be the wise old owl wearing horned rim glasses and reading a book. Maggie is crazy about cars, so she's going to be a race car driver. Dmmj is sort of bah humbug right now, and according to him, full of hate, so he's going to be the grinch. Jacqui isn't here to defend herself and she's always talking about all the cats people drop off in her neighborhood, so she's the crazy cat lady. Like Nick said, he's a tortoise. Seems to me tort dad or Mike said they wanted to be an alligator. That's all I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## leigti

Okay thanks.


----------



## leigti

I love all types of animals but horses are definitely my favorite. Ever since I was two years old.


----------



## leigti

Okay, stupid question time I notice on the app that there is a dot next to my name. What does that dot mean? It is pink on my phone because I have the colors reversed, it might be green otherwise.


----------



## Yvonne G

It might mean that your are online. I don't have that on my computer.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Okay, stupid question time I notice on the app that there is a dot next to my name. What does that dot mean? It is pink on my phone because I have the colors reversed, it might be green otherwise.


maybe its saying if the person is online?


----------



## leigti

It's not there now, I swear it was there. Oh well the mysterious disappearing dot.


----------



## jaizei

leigti said:


> It's not there now, I swear it was there. Oh well the mysterious disappearing dot.



I switched to the app to see it and there _was _a green dot next to your name. Only your name.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

does any one know if pigs are good pets?


----------



## jaizei

In the right setting, they can be.


----------



## Yvonne G

I love who's line is it? Amazing how they changed clothes right in the middle of that skit.


----------



## mike taylor

Yes pigs make great pets just alot of work .


----------



## Yvonne G

Not any more so than a dog. They can be house broken. They're super smart.


----------



## leigti

jaizei said:


> I switched to the app to see it and there _was _a green dot next to your name. Only your name.


I know, sometime it is there sometimes it isn't.


----------



## mike taylor

Oooo yeah! They make great bacon also!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i want a pet pig, one of those little ones. where do i get a pig?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> does any one know if pigs are good pets?


Pigs are very intelligent. but don't fall for the marketing ploy of pocket pigs, they are basically just potbelly pigs. And they can get over 100 pounds.


----------



## Yvonne G

They only stay small if you're very careful about how much and how often you feed them.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i want a pig!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Too late to change your mind now. Christmas is only a couple days away.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> They only stay small if you're very careful about how much and how often you feed them.


but they are cute when they are fat!


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> They only stay small if you're very careful about how much and how often you feed them.


True, but you have to be extremely careful. They want to eat and will do anything to find food. they can also be destructive. There is a reason they are a farm animal.


----------



## Yvonne G

This was my rescue pig, Mimi. He was so fat that he had a fat fold down over his eyes, just like the pigs in your picture, Nick. He couldn't see, and I'll be they can't see either. It might be cute, but its not right.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i want a pet pig, one of those little ones. where do i get a pig?


Don't worry, you'll become one once your finished going through puberty


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

my parents said no


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Don't worry, you'll become one once your finished going through puberty


are you calling me fat?


----------



## Yvonne G

These pictures were just after I got him. I had the vet out to trim his hooves and his tusks. The one tusk was almost getting to his eye.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> are you calling me fat?


 Nope, calling you a soon to be man


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Nope, calling you a soon to be man


but but, i want to be a child forever!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> These pictures were just after I got him. I had the vet out to trim his hooves and his tusks. The one tusk was almost getting to his eye.


what pictures?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but they are cute when they are fat!
> View attachment 111146


When they are that fat they can't walk, their legs just buckle. it is terrible.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> When they are that fat they can't walk, their legs just buckle. it is terrible.


oh


----------



## mike taylor

No you don't .


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, and Mimi's hooves were so long he was actually walking on his ankles.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> No you don't .


don't tell me how to live my life!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, and Mimi's hooves were so long he was actually walking on his ankles.


do you still have the pig?


----------



## Yvonne G

Now THAT is a cute pig!


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> When they are that fat they can't walk, their legs just buckle. it is terrible.


 That's Gods way of making them easy to catch and turn into bacon and pork chops! Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm bacon


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

is this a baby speckled cape tortoise?


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> do you still have the pig?



No, sadly he died after I had him only one summer. I had the vet out again for hoof trimming (we couldn't do it all the first time), and she gave him too much anesthesia and he couldn't recover from it.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> No, sadly he died after I had him only one summer. I had the vet out again for hoof trimming (we couldn't do it all the first time), and she gave him too much anesthesia and he couldn't recover from it.


that sucks


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


>


pigs!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I guess I should explain about the pig and the anesthesia:

The first time the vet came out, Mimi was grossly over weight. She anesthetized him, cut the tusks and a bit off the hooves. Then over the summer he was on a diet and he lost quite a bit of weight. But the next time the vet came out, she gave him the same amount of sedative as when he was fat. It turned out to be too much.


----------



## mike taylor

My boy and his pig .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> My boy and his pig .


thats a big pig.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

goodnight everyone.


----------



## mike taylor

Did mommy tell you to go night night?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Did mommy tell you to go night night?


i have no bed time!!!! no one controls me!


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> I guess I should explain about the pig and the anesthesia:
> 
> The first time the vet came out, Mimi was grossly over weight. She anesthetized him, cut the tusks and a bit off the hooves. Then over the summer he was on a diet and he lost quite a bit of weight. But the next time the vet came out, she gave him the same amount of sedative as when he was fat. It turned out to be too much.


That's terrible, I'm sorry. stupid vet.


----------



## leigti

I'm sorry, but that's are sort of on my naughty list right now. mind can't tell me why my dog is eating twice the amount she did a year ago and is barely maintaining her weight.


----------



## leigti

Vets that is.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Yes. I'm home.
> 
> I almost missed my flight. I thought I was coming home on 23th but I booked myself to return on 21st. the reminding e-mail from the airline are 6 hours before my flight. So I made it.
> 
> I'm getting old but not wiser.


Good thing for emails, huh. How long are you home this time?


----------



## mike taylor

I didn't know the library was open this late .


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Jacqui isn't here to defend herself, so make her be the crazy cat lady.



No, that's mean.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So we've spent the last few days with our kids. Wes, my boy, inherited Karen's creativity. He picked up a beer mug and using a dremmel tool, etched this into the side.

for clarification, this is close to the patten he used

what a great guy he is. All we got him was a gun safe, and he goes and gets all personal. Saw Maggie on Saturday, she is fine but as Yvonne pointed out, she is computerless currently. 
Can I be the crow in the story that helps figure out the complicated stuff? 
No more seizures but waiting on not feeling as if I've been in back-to-back car wrecks! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, Maggie...right. Let's see, what can Maggie be...........Can you make her be a race car driver?
> 
> (No, no computer yet and no money to get it fixed in the near future)



She and I are more alike then I thought.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> does any one know if pigs are good pets?



Smarter then dogs, so with training yes... except a pig gets pretty darn big to be in a house, but in a shed or barn okay.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good thing for emails, huh. How long are you home this time?


For only two weeks. I need to head right back to China for a customer audit. It is a good thing that we are busy. May God be my wisdom and strength.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> except a pig gets pretty darn big to be in a house, but in a shed or barn okay.


Like a sulcata.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I didn't know the library was open this late .



Jeff came home, so am borrowing his laptop for a little bit. Too bad he'll be leaving tomorrow and taking the laptop with him.


----------



## Jacqui

Like your mug Ken. Glad your sorta feeling better atleast.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Jeff came home, so am borrowing his laptop for a little bit.


Close up the blasted laptop and spend time with Jeff! Gosh!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Close up the blasted laptop and spend time with Jeff! Gosh!



Hey he is playing a game on his Callcom, so he is happy. We already ate supper together. When I am done on here, we will both drive our trucks home and then get in some snuggle time.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello.



Nick, I thought you said you were going to bed?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Nick, I thought you said you were going to bed?


i felt tired but i could not sleep.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i felt tired but i could not sleep.



That's me most nights.  I can feel really tired, but as soon as I lay down horizontally I can't sleep.


----------



## jaizei

That just means you're not tired enough.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> That just means you're not tired enough.



I figure it's because my mind is thinking about too many things... like what to feed all my guests. lol


----------



## jaizei

I can fall asleep pretty much anytime I stop moving.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

when two people love each other very much they go on Amazon.com and they order a baby girl or boy. then the baby is shipped to the parents house but it takes the baby a very long time to be delivered. thats where babies come from!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I can fall asleep pretty much anytime I stop moving.



My youngest daughter is like that. Of course that meant she use to fall asleep in school, too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> when two people love each other very much they go on Amazon.com and they order a baby girl or boy. then the baby is shipped to the parents house but it takes the baby a very long time to be delivered. thats where babies come from!
> View attachment 111160


It's so much funner than that. 
That's what my mom told my youngest when she was 16 and followed it with, “Why do you think I had six kids?" True story. Lol.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's so much funner than that.
> That's what my mom told my youngest when she was 16 and followed it with, “Why do you think I had six kids?" True story. Lol.


lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Jacqui

I'd hate to know what that dog is thinking.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I'd hate to know what that dog is thinking.


Probably wondering why he fell for, “ordering" puppies on amazon instead of getting them the old fashioned way.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay, time to let Jeff have his laptop back.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

See ya tomorrow Jacqui.


----------



## Elohi

Hello from eastern Oklahoma.


----------



## Elohi

Xaz


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oklahoma? Still east of the Divide!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just got off the phone with maggie3fan. She's doing well. She's got baby boxies and pictures galore! The Christmas tree in Bob's shed and the babies. She's hurtin for certain missing all of us here on the forum and in chat.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Okay! So this morning, I was brainstorming, and I had this idea!
> I'm going to make something about our fabulous adventures in PretendChat, but it requires you guys to have 'characters'.
> What do you want to be? I'm thinking I'll go as a cat
> I don't want anybody who participates in pretend chat to 'miss out' so here's some tags-
> @Yvonne G @dmmj @Jacqui @smarch @leigti @russian/sulcata/tortoise @Cowboy_Ken @Tyanna @AbdullaAli @mike taylor @Elohi @tortdad @sissyofone @kmartin ? @phebe121
> I really don't want anyone to miss out... so let me know who's here!
> Also let me know what you'd like to be portrayed as, or if you'd like to participate


Can I be a quirky bearded dragon named Steve? Ok no it doesn't really have to be Steve it can be Sarah but now I think I need to name my future dragon Steve!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## smarch

Well it's now 1:30 AM and I'm officially awake due to a nasty nausea wave that set off my anxiety and woke me up... And/or I was having a nightmare or some gringo to set off my anxiety so bad it set off the nausea, times like this I have no clue witch happened. Nanks fast asleep, I wish I was asleep. I think the exercise I haven't been allowed to do because of my wisdom teeth is really getting me to be honest


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no more!











Ok, I'm done


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Tuesday


Happy Tuesday Noel!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i just watched the wolf of wall street i was really good movie, but the ending was sad


----------



## leigti

What does YOLO mean?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> What does YOLO mean?


you only live once


----------



## leigti

Okay thanks. I'm not very good at all these abbreviations.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Okay thanks. I'm not very good at all these abbreviations.


its all good.


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just got off the phone with maggie3fan. She's doing well. She's got baby boxies and pictures galore! The Christmas tree in Bob's shed and the babies. She's hurtin for certain missing all of us here on the forum and in chat.



Let her know I have an old laptop she can have if she wants it. It's in rough shape but it works (if we get a new charger for it). The battery won't hold a charge but it works when it's plugged in. The charger went bad from my 2 year old chewing On The end of it, which is why we stopped using it. The key board is missing a few keys but those keys still work. Ask her if she wants it. If she does PM me an address and I'll see about finding a charger for it.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning guys and beautiful ladies!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning Mike.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Can I be a quirky bearded dragon named Steve? Ok no it doesn't really have to be Steve it can be Sarah but now I think I need to name my future dragon Steve!


Sure thing!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Jacqui isn't here to defend herself, so make her be the crazy cat lady.


Okay! Hmmm... how will that go down later ?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, Maggie...right. Let's see, what can Maggie be...........Can you make her be a race car driver?
> 
> (No, no computer yet and no money to get it fixed in the near future)


Lol, how fitting!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

leigti said:


> Okay. I've been at work all day so I haven't been on the forum. What characters are taken? What is that category for characters?


Anything and everything.
So far, I have, pugs, labs, Zeus, tortoise, mamabear, The Grinch, alligator, owl, bearded dragon, crazy cat lady and race car driver.  And something 'unidentified' for AZTortMom.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


>


What do you want to be? (if all  )


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Anything and everything.
> So far, I have, pugs, labs, Zeus, tortoise, mamabear, The Grinch, alligator, owl, bearded dragon, crazy cat lady and race car driver.  And something 'unidentified' for AZTortMom.


Unidentified, huh? That is has me wondering *scratching chin*


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Let her know I have an old laptop she can have if she wants it. It's in rough shape but it works (if we get a new charger for it). The battery won't hold a charge but it works when it's plugged in. The charger went bad from my 2 year old chewing On The end of it, which is why we stopped using it. The key board is missing a few keys but those keys still work. Ask her if she wants it. If she does PM me an address and I'll see about finding a charger for it.



PM sent


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Sure thing!



You might have missed it because it was buried in a larger post, but Cowboy_Ken said this:

"Can I be the crow in the story that helps figure out the complicated stuff? "


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What do you want to be? (if all  )



You choose. 

I think it'll be more interesting.


----------



## Yvonne G

The picture of Cameron (Jaizei) that I sent to Jacqui was his question mark avatar.


----------



## Tyanna

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 111161



Where'd you get that picture of me?!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Unidentified, huh? That is has me wondering *scratching chin*


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> The picture of Cameron (Jaizei) that I sent to Jacqui was his question mark avatar.


LOL.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> You choose.
> 
> I think it'll be more interesting.


You and Noel are floating in the same boat, now


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tyanna said:


> Where'd you get that picture of me?!


Hey! How about you?


----------



## Tyanna

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey! How about you?



Thinking about food...and I have two hours until lunch still.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

this is so weird i woke up in different clothes than i went to bed in! did i sleep walk or something!!!??


----------



## mike taylor

Maybe you wet yourself in your sleep . Then changed your clothes .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Maybe you wet yourself in your sleep . Then changed your clothes .


ummm no.


----------



## AZtortMom

I think she is comfy


----------



## AZtortMom

Sister tortoise looking on


----------



## AZtortMom

Now, Moe is all worried you guys think that picture makes her butt look big


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> The picture of Cameron (Jaizei) that I sent to Jacqui was his question mark avatar.



I didn't like that the default 'no avatar' picture on the newer forum software is based on your sex, which is why I changed mine to (unspecified) so I could be a question mark. Then when I flipped over to the app yesterday to check it out, the no avatar picture is like the face Chrome uses when it crashes. So I might have to actually choose an avatar picture.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

why don't you have a picture Jaizei?


----------



## Tyanna

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why don't you have a picture Jaizei?



Jaizei likes to be different!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tyanna said:


> Jaizei likes to be different!


I'm sorry


----------



## jaizei




----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning!!! !Morning!!!!


----------



## Tyanna

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning!!! !Morning!!!!



Hello, good morning!


----------



## bouaboua

Very sunny today. all the way till the end of the week. Just still bit too clod to have torts out though.....


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Nick! How are you? You have your greenhouse yet?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Hello Nick! How are you? You have your greenhouse yet?


my birthday is the day after christmas, that when i get it! how is you?


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> this is so weird i woke up in different clothes than i went to bed in! did i sleep walk or something!!!??


Did someone have a few underage drinks? Lol, I've gotten to the point where sometimes I forget to change my day tshirt to my night shirt, since when I come home the comfy pants get changed right into, so I stopped questioning what I wake up in. Once when I was younger, yet older than I should have been to admit the stuffed animal part (although hey I'm 21 and still sleep with a teddy bear!) I woke up in the morning curled up with what I thought was my stuffed animal but it was actually my pants... And I have no idea how that managed to happen!


----------



## smarch

I've also woke up in the wrong bed entirely! When us 3 siblings were younger we all slept upstairs in one room, then me and my sister moved downstairs while my brother stayed upstairs. The bunk bed was still up there and made for if he had a friend over, and I guess I was asleep after I went to the bathroom because I woke up in the top bunk and freaked my parents out!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> Did someone have a few underage drinks? Lol, I've gotten to the point where sometimes I forget to change my day tshirt to my night shirt, since when I come home the comfy pants get changed right into, so I stopped questioning what I wake up in. Once when I was younger, yet older than I should have been to admit the stuffed animal part (although hey I'm 21 and still sleep with a teddy bear!) I woke up in the morning curled up with what I thought was my stuffed animal but it was actually my pants... And I have no idea how that managed to happen!



I PLEED THE FIFTH!


----------



## Yvonne G

So I went to Walmart this a.m. to buy T-paper and paper towels. My credit card was denied...had to pay cash. Then I went to Office Max to buy a couple of desk calendars - same thing, card denied. I called the credit card company when I got home and it seems there were some strange charges to my card on the 19th and 20th, so they put it on security hold. Nice of them to notify me. There were about 8 or 10 charges from a dollar to two dollars, then one big charge of $250. Where do they get our credit card numbers, anyone know? Or do they just have a program that invents them and they try all the inventions until one works?

So now I have to wait for a couple weeks for a new card. Lucky for me all my Christmas shopping is done. But I use my card for everything - groceries, gas, etc. Guess I'll have to keep enough $$ in my checking account so I can use my ATM card.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> So I went to Walmart this a.m. to buy T-paper and paper towels. My credit card was denied...had to pay cash. Then I went to Office Max to buy a couple of desk calendars - same thing, card denied. I called the credit card company when I got home and it seems there were some strange charges to my card on the 19th and 20th, so they put it on security hold. Nice of them to notify me. There were about 8 or 10 charges from a dollar to two dollars, then one big charge of $250. Where do they get our credit card numbers, anyone know? Or do they just have a program that invents them and they try all the inventions until one works?


wow that sucks


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> So I went to Walmart this a.m. to buy T-paper and paper towels. My credit card was denied...had to pay cash. Then I went to Office Max to buy a couple of desk calendars - same thing, card denied. I called the credit card company when I got home and it seems there were some strange charges to my card on the 19th and 20th, so they put it on security hold. Nice of them to notify me. There were about 8 or 10 charges from a dollar to two dollars, then one big charge of $250. Where do they get our credit card numbers, anyone know? Or do they just have a program that invents them and they try all the inventions until one works?
> 
> So now I have to wait for a couple weeks for a new card. Lucky for me all my Christmas shopping is done. But I use my card for everything - groceries, gas, etc. Guess I'll have to keep enough $$ in my checking account so I can use my ATM card.


Lots of ways someone can get your card details, you also do a lot of online shopping. Way too many possibilities. I wish you the best of luck


----------



## Yvonne G

So are all you school children on Christmas vacation now?

My daughter works in a grammar school cafeteria, so she's on two weeks vacation. Last Friday she brought me all the boxes of greens they had in their fridge.

The sun is shining here today. Once the dew dries up I'll go out back and see about doing a bit more work on Dudley's shed.

Yesterday I had my son-in-law cut down a few branches off the mulberry tree. So I have that mess to clean up too.

I guess I'd better get out there and get to work,huh?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

my computer background changed on its own!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning!!! !Morning!!!!


Hi!  Still cold?
Do you still want to be retired as your character?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my computer background changed on its own!


Yes... along with the underage drinking, them 'shrooms' can cause you to see things...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 111188


Hey, it's Mr White! Before he shaved his head and grew a bread


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yes... along with the underage drinking, them 'shrooms' can cause you to see things...


i dont do that stuff I'm a good child!!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 111189


I like Up. 
Have you guys heard about Pixar's next movie in 2015? (InsideOut)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I like Up.
> Have you guys heard about Pixar's next movie in 2015? (InsideOut)


what?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i dont do that stuff I'm a good child!!!!


I think you'd be 'disgust'  (Nah )
https://www.google.com/search?q=inside out movie pixar&safe=active&biw=1190&bih=657&tbm=vid&source=lnms&sa=X&ei=0bSZVOq8DYGyyASZ4YCgAw&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&dpr=0.9


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I think you'd be 'disgust'  (Nah )
> https://www.google.com/search?q=inside out movie pixar&safe=active&biw=1190&bih=657&tbm=vid&source=lnms&sa=X&ei=0bSZVOq8DYGyyASZ4YCgAw&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&dpr=0.9


that looks like its going to be a terrible movie!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I guess you've got to like Pixar.  Pixar animation is pretty good, but you have to really watch it, because most of the time, they slip little messages into the movie. 
Have you ever watched 'Brother Bear'?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Bye now.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I guess you've got to like Pixar.  Pixar animation is pretty good, but you have to really watch it, because most of the time, they slip little messages into the movie.
> Have you ever watched 'Brother Bear'?


i dont know


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Bye now.


I'm sorry


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my computer background changed on its own!


Check the settings, you probably pressed something accidentally (an incorrect combination of buttons maybe?)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Check the settings, you probably pressed something accidentally (an incorrect combination of buttons maybe?)


i don't know what happened but i changed it back.


----------



## dmmj

You know pigs may be smarter then dogs, but they certainly taste better,


----------



## Abdulla6169

Mods, would you mind if this was my profile picture till the end of this year?


Because it is UN designated and it won't do any harm.... Just asking; better safe than sorry.


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hello Jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> You know pigs may be smarter then dogs, but they certainly taste better,



I don't know, I have not yet tasted dog.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just got off the phone with maggie3fan. She's doing well. She's got baby boxies and pictures galore! The Christmas tree in Bob's shed and the babies. She's hurtin for certain missing all of us here on the forum and in chat.



What type of boxies?


----------



## Tyanna

Jacqui said:


> I don't know, I have not yet tasted dog.



I did once..on accident. It wasn't good, at all. And I was really sad after I realized what I ate.

I had a Vietnamese friend, and I was staying at her house in middle school. It looked like there was hotdogs on the counter so I took a bite out of one..and yea. I'll never forget that day.


----------



## Tyanna

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon.



Why the long face?!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Well it's now 1:30 AM and I'm officially awake due to a nasty nausea wave that set off my anxiety and woke me up... And/or I was having a nightmare or some gringo to set off my anxiety so bad it set off the nausea, times like this I have no clue witch happened. Nanks fast asleep, I wish I was asleep. I think the exercise I haven't been allowed to do because of my wisdom teeth is really getting me to be honest



Hope you got over that quickly and then were able to sleep.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> this is so weird i woke up in different clothes than i went to bed in! did i sleep walk or something!!!??



A bit scary too.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 111180
> Sister tortoise looking on


What a happy and smug look.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I didn't like that the default 'no avatar' picture on the newer forum software is based on your sex, which is why I changed mine to (unspecified) so I could be a question mark. Then when I flipped over to the app yesterday to check it out, the no avatar picture is like the face Chrome uses when it crashes. So I might have to actually choose an avatar picture.


...and send privately to Jacqui a picture of what you really look like...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Phrynocephalus mystaceus


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 111181
> Now, Moe is all worried you guys think that picture makes her butt look big


Love the details you picked up in that picture.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Very sunny today. all the way till the end of the week. Just still bit too clod to have torts out though.....



We are getting rain/snow outside right now. Poor Jeff is heading to Denver and expecting bad roads.  I-80 is closed in WY (poor PrairieMom) and then 70 is closed from KS to Denver.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I've also woke up in the wrong bed entirely! When us 3 siblings were younger we all slept upstairs in one room, then me and my sister moved downstairs while my brother stayed upstairs. The bunk bed was still up there and made for if he had a friend over, and I guess I was asleep after I went to the bathroom because I woke up in the top bunk and freaked my parents out!



How about freaking yourself out too?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So I went to Walmart this a.m. to buy T-paper and paper towels. My credit card was denied...had to pay cash. Then I went to Office Max to buy a couple of desk calendars - same thing, card denied. I called the credit card company when I got home and it seems there were some strange charges to my card on the 19th and 20th, so they put it on security hold. Nice of them to notify me. There were about 8 or 10 charges from a dollar to two dollars, then one big charge of $250. Where do they get our credit card numbers, anyone know? Or do they just have a program that invents them and they try all the inventions until one works?
> 
> So now I have to wait for a couple weeks for a new card. Lucky for me all my Christmas shopping is done. But I use my card for everything - groceries, gas, etc. Guess I'll have to keep enough $$ in my checking account so I can use my ATM card.



All the charges were yours? Sucks not having the card to use. I use to think folks were crazy to use the cards for everything, but I too finally slowly got into that habit.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So are all you school children on Christmas vacation now?
> My daughter works in a grammar school cafeteria, so she's on two weeks vacation. Last Friday she brought me all the boxes of greens they had in their fridge.The sun is shining here today. Once the dew dries up I'll go out back and see about doing a bit more work on Dudley's shed.
> Yesterday I had my son-in-law cut down a few branches off the mulberry tree. So I have that mess to clean up too.
> I guess I'd better get out there and get to work,huh?



The kids here in town at the library just got off on a half day start (I know because they are now on the other computers). Nice of your daughter to think of you for the greens rather then waste them. Also nice of your son-in-law to cut those branches. Too bad he didn't stay and help with cleanup and Dudley's shed.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my computer background changed on its own!



You have a ghost in your computer!


----------



## Jacqui

Tyanna said:


> I did once..on accident. It wasn't good, at all. And I was really sad after I realized what I ate.
> 
> I had a Vietnamese friend, and I was staying at her house in middle school. It looked like there was hotdogs on the counter so I took a bite out of one..and yea. I'll never forget that day.



I have always wanted to try it.


----------



## Jacqui

Tyanna said:


> Why the long face?!



My hubby has gone on down the road.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm sorry


Wasn't you!


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello Jacqui!



*waves*


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 111191


I like his skin color on his back. Notice all the sand he has in his mouth.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 111197
> View attachment 111198
> View attachment 111199
> View attachment 111200
> View attachment 111201
> View attachment 111202
> View attachment 111203


Why so many lizards?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 111202



I have always found these animals to be so interesting. If I were to become an animal, I think this is the one I would choose.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hiya Jacqui! Sunny there today?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Why so many lizards?



He thought they would bring you back... and it worked.


----------



## Tyanna

Jacqui said:


> My hubby has gone on down the road.



Ugh, well I hope we can keep you good company.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hiya Jacqui! Sunny there today?



Hi! No cloudy with rain/snow mix coming down. How about over there with you?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 111209


Another neat one. Love the leaf looking scales.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I have always found these animals to be so interesting. If I were to become an animal, I think this is the one I would choose.


I love the tails on those.


----------



## Jacqui

Tyanna said:


> Ugh, well I hope we can keep you good company.



With lack of a laptop and only 30 min computer time (unless no more brats show up) it won't make much of a dent on stuff, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> He thought they would bring you back... and it worked.


Force of adorable.. reptiles... too hard to resist...


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I love the tails on those.



I like their colors, those amazing eyes and how they can use them, their climbing too with those toes.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Hi! No cloudy with rain/snow mix coming down. How about over there with you?


Cloudy with rain and 40 degrees!  I don't think we're going to have 'a white Christmas'


----------



## Jacqui

Reptiles are such interesting and amazing animals, too bad they also have such a negative rep and are so misunderstood.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I like their colors, those amazing eyes and how they can use them, their climbing too with those toes.


Interesting little lizard to find, though, in the 'pet trade'


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Cloudy with rain and 40 degrees!  I don't think we're going to have 'a white Christmas'



Here either. I expect the snow we do get to melt off by tomorrow. Last I looked Christmas is to be a fine day for travel with sun and 45.  I think Christmas day should have a nice white fresh layer of snow.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 111215
> View attachment 111216
> View attachment 111217
> View attachment 111218
> View attachment 111219
> View attachment 111220


Hog nose snake!!!! I would LOVE to have one someday  I used to know what that frog was, too...


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Interesting little lizard to find, though, in the 'pet trade'



I have considered many times getting one, but just think they are a bit to hard to keep for me.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Here either. I expect the snow we do get to melt off by tomorrow. Last I looked Christmas is to be a fine day for travel with sun and 45.  I think Christmas day should have a nice white fresh layer of snow.


If the weather could just bump on up to 50 with sun, I'd be okay without snow


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hog nose snake!!!! I would LOVE to have one someday  I used to know what that frog was, too...



lol I have always wanted a hognose too!! I love their faces.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> If the weather could just bump on up to 50 with sun, I'd be okay without snow



Why 50?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Why 50?


40 is a tad chilly. 50 would be amazing with sun, and 40 is still little too chilly for Cheerio even to be out for a bit.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

goodnight


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 111220



In my mind, the zebra escape with just learning a good lesson.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Why 50?



T-shirt weather


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 111222
> View attachment 111223
> View attachment 111224
> View attachment 111225


Hawks bill turtles are GORGEOUS.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> goodnight



Seriously?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> goodnight


But it's only about 12, there, right?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 111225



Love that carapace!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> But it's only about 12, there, right?


You still have HOURS of the day to utilize!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> T-shirt weather



If there is no strong wind. Hi Cameron!! How is your day going?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 111215
> View attachment 111216
> View attachment 111217
> View attachment 111218
> View attachment 111219
> View attachment 111220


I also need to mention that that frog is so cute, he's melting my eyes.  Just so squishy and fat! And the smile!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> T-shirt weather


If only  T shirt weather here is around 60.


----------



## Jacqui

I like the pipa pipa frog best of all the types out there.


----------



## Jacqui

Are you all done with your Christmas yummy making?


----------



## Jacqui

When ever everybody else shows up next...

*Hi!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Jacqui

Time for me to get off the computer....


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> Time for me to get off the computer....




....yeah David, I know I had better get off of it before I squash it into teeny tiny smashed pieces huh?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You still have HOURS of the day to utilize!


don't tell me how to live to live my life!!!!!


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> So I went to Walmart this a.m. to buy T-paper and paper towels. My credit card was denied...had to pay cash. Then I went to Office Max to buy a couple of desk calendars - same thing, card denied. I called the credit card company when I got home and it seems there were some strange charges to my card on the 19th and 20th, so they put it on security hold. Nice of them to notify me. There were about 8 or 10 charges from a dollar to two dollars, then one big charge of $250. Where do they get our credit card numbers, anyone know? Or do they just have a program that invents them and they try all the inventions until one works?
> 
> So now I have to wait for a couple weeks for a new card. Lucky for me all my Christmas shopping is done. But I use my card for everything - groceries, gas, etc. Guess I'll have to keep enough $$ in my checking account so I can use my ATM card.


I think most of the time it's from one of the places you shopped online having a breach in security. I had to get my discover card replaced last year after the target breach, no one used the card number and I had a very low credit limit, but they were telling everyone to replace them anyways. If you use cards so much maybe think of a second one, I hated the idea of having 2 but many places don't accept discover in NH where we vacation so I got an Amazon Visa for times did over isn't accepted, and that also means if ones locked in something like that it's not debilitating, because I'm like my uncle when it comes to cash "what's that green stuff?"


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> I didn't like that the default 'no avatar' picture on the newer forum software is based on your sex, which is why I changed mine to (unspecified) so I could be a question mark. Then when I flipped over to the app yesterday to check it out, the no avatar picture is like the face Chrome uses when it crashes. So I might have to actually choose an avatar picture.


You could always dig up a question mark picture to put up


----------



## jaizei

Yeah but that would mean I'm invested...I guess the idea of this being a throwaway account has long since gone out the window.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> If there is no strong wind. Hi Cameron!! How is your day going?


It's almost as though everyone that isn't working/schooling today is driving.


----------



## Tyanna

jaizei said:


> Yeah but that would mean I'm invested...I guess the idea of this being a throwaway account has long since gone out the window.



I think so too.


----------



## Tyanna

jaizei said:


> It's almost as though everyone that isn't working/schooling today is driving.



I'm working! Booo.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Hope you got over that quickly and then were able to sleep.


Thanks <3 it took almost an hour but I was just so tired it beat out the sick feeling, I don't know if the holidays are making me depressed and anxious and that's why or if I really am sick, or if eating all the Christmas treats we have around here is bad... Or all 3 who knows


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I PLEED THE FIFTH!


Is it a family guy quote:? "I plead the fifth... Of Jack"


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> Is it a family guy quote:? "I plead the fifth... Of Jack"


what?


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> If you use cards so much maybe think of a second one, I hated the idea of having 2



Why?


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> If you use cards so much maybe think of a second one, I hated the idea of having 2 but many places don't accept discover in NH where we vacation so I got an Amazon Visa for times did over isn't accepted, and that also means if ones locked in something like that it's not debilitating, because I'm like my uncle when it comes to cash "what's that green stuff?"




Thanks for that idea. I really never gave it any thought. But I shop a lot on Amazon, and I have an Amazon Visa card...well, I did have one until they closed that account for me. So if I get another Amazon visa card, I can get a percentage off my item I'm buying. And I don't have to use the card, just keep it as a back up. This is the second time this has happened to me, but the other time was quite a few years ago.


----------



## dmmj

Ok, we need to start thinning the herd of massively stupid people, no need to kill them mind you, let's just start removing warning labels. First one, lets take flammable warning off gasoline, if you don't know that, ?I doubt you can even read the word "flammable".


----------



## Yvonne G

How about the "push" signs on doors. If they can't figure that one out, let them stay outside.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> How about the "push" signs on doors. If they can't figure that one out, let them stay outside.


those doors are always so confusing to figure out...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

ken i know your out there!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

so i might get a pig! my mom said ok.
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pet/4817806318.html


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> so i might get a pig! my mom said ok.
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pet/4817806318.html


So you'll need to PM Josh and have him change your name to
Russian/sulcata/tortoise/bacon


----------



## Peytons torts

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> so i might get a pig! my mom said ok.
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pet/4817806318.html


On give always wanted a pig they're so cute


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> So I went to Walmart this a.m. to buy T-paper and paper towels. My credit card was denied...had to pay cash. Then I went to Office Max to buy a couple of desk calendars - same thing, card denied. I called the credit card company when I got home and it seems there were some strange charges to my card on the 19th and 20th, so they put it on security hold. Nice of them to notify me. There were about 8 or 10 charges from a dollar to two dollars, then one big charge of $250. Where do they get our credit card numbers, anyone know? Or do they just have a program that invents them and they try all the inventions until one works?
> 
> So now I have to wait for a couple weeks for a new card. Lucky for me all my Christmas shopping is done. But I use my card for everything - groceries, gas, etc. Guess I'll have to keep enough $$ in my checking account so I can use my ATM card.


City bank and Home Depot got hacked a few months back . My cards got cancelled also . It was due to the hack . But like you they didn't tell me just stopped my card .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

How the 'ell are ya Mike? Did you see the beer mug my boy made me?


----------



## Elohi




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

nature be cray


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How the 'ell are ya Mike? Did you see the beer mug my boy made me?


I'm doing great! Any day I wakeup still kicking and screaming its a good day . Yes, I seen your mug . Tell your boy I'll buy one from him .


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> so i might get a pig! my mom said ok.
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pet/4817806318.html


Remember, no such thing as a mini pot belly pig.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Remember, no such thing as a mini pot belly pig.


lies!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> View attachment 111275


?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> View attachment 111275


Sorry Monica... I sincerely hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mike taylor

Whats up Monica? Why so sad?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm thinking she misses her tortoises and being home.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did you get my pm Mike?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did you get my pm Mike?


its not good to keep secrets.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its not good to keep secretes.


*Secrets


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> *Secrets


thanks


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thanks


You're welcome


----------



## mike taylor

Thanks Ken .


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> nature be cray


 I love frogs/ toads , that black & white one was soooo cool


----------



## mike taylor

I have a pacman frog .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I have a pacman frog .


how big is it


----------



## puffy137

Sent off e cards for family members who are pc friendly, from the site I shared a few weeks ago . I sent out a Monet , & a couple of Leonardos' so not too shabby .


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how big is it


About the size of the palm of your hand .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> About the size of the palm of your hand .


how many tort do you have?


----------



## mike taylor

Three sulcatas, two leopards, five red foots, two snapping turtles, two red ear sliders, one ball python, one pacman frog, two Boston terriers, one English bulldog


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

whats this sulcatas gender?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/male-or-female-sulcata.108409/#post-1009663
mike im bad as gender identification can you help this new member?


----------



## mike taylor

Looks female to me .


----------



## Abdulla6169

On the occasion of Christmas Eve, I would like to congratulate all our Christian brothers and sisters. My God make this a day of love, peace, joy, and blessings.




Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We celebrate with a family get together for dinner tomorrow night.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

lol im not even christian but i celebrate christmas


----------



## mike taylor

Marry Christmas to you sir.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hows it gong mike?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We celebrate with a family get together for dinner tomorrow night.


We are one day ahead.


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Marry Christmas to you sir.


Thanks Mike!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

2 days, 1 hour, and 1 minute till my birthday


----------



## AZtortMom

Merry Christmas Eve


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> 2 days 1 hour and 1minute till my birthday


Me too


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> Me too


really?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yupers


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> really?


Her Birthday is Dec 26. Just like your birthday.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> 2 days, 1 hour, and 1 minute till my birthday


2 days and 59 minutes till my birthday.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> Yupers


cool!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> 2 days and 59 minutes till my birthday.


2 days and 55 minutes till OUR birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

2 days 27 minutes till our birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

1 day 23 hours and 58 minutes till our birthday!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

1 day 20 hours 53 minutes till our birthday!


----------



## juli11

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> 1 day 20 hours 53 minutes till our birthday!



You're going to be sixteen then right? Can you drive a car then?


----------



## AZtortMom

Aww! You are a young pup!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Are you all done with your Christmas yummy making?


Almost. Today we're making nuthorns. I've fallen behind on keeping you guys drooling  I've got two cookies I can show you today


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Is it a family guy quote:? "I plead the fifth... Of Jack"


For some reason, that make me thinks of-
1,2 (name) is coming for you
3,4 better lock the door
5,6 grab a crucifix
7,8 got to stay awake
9,10 never sleep again
We used to play dark hide an seek here in the woods... NO lights whatsoever, and people are allowed to move about... but you had to give clues, which is why you could move... so, song 
It was really fun. I do NOT need to tell you how freaked out you could get


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> So you'll need to PM Josh and have him change your name to
> Russian/sulcata/tortoise/bacon


Not tortoise bacon!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> View attachment 111275


What's wrong?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> nature be cray


Nature be freaking awesome.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 111305


... Called babies. It's like a sulcata, they grow up fast.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> I have a pacman frog .


I'd like a tomato frog.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Yupers


I think he bought it!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

juli11 said:


> You're going to be sixteen then right? Can you drive a car then?


It's legal to do so at 16, but first you need at lest 50 (accounted for) hours with a licensed driver, and year with temps, which is all legal at 15. 
How about there?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi!
MERRY CHRISTMAS! EVE!
Plans for one's day?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Elohi

Sorry for not returning last night to explain. I was really stressed out because I'm at my inlaws (second set) and my little bitty has caught a sickness. And while that alone is not that bad, someone in the home is immunocompromised, already sick, and I just want to get our germs out of here. There's more to it that that but I am beyond ready to go home. I miss my animals and I'm just super stressed. I didn't know whether to scream or cry last night. I am not even sure what little bitty has picked up or from where but it started yesterday and the cough is already pretty bad. She's never really had a cough before.


----------



## juli11

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It's legal to do so at 16, but first you need at lest 50 (accounted for) hours with a licensed driver, and year with temps, which is all legal at 15.
> How about there?



Here you can drive with 18 without parents. But you can drive with your parent when you're 17. But for that we can buy beer legal with sixteen


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're getting big, fat snow flakes this morning. Doesn't seem to be sticking though…


----------



## leigti

I wish it would snow here. Right now it is pouring down rain.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We're getting big, fat snow flakes this morning. Doesn't seem to be sticking though…


 It's raining here. Raining. Where, 2 months ago, there was a thread discussing the crazy weather in Ohio...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

leigti said:


> I wish it would snow here. Right now it is pouring down rain.


'Grey Christmas?'


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> How about the "push" signs on doors. If they can't figure that one out, let them stay outside.



What about revolving doors which never stop revolving?


----------



## Jacqui

No snow here, so no white Xmas.


----------



## Jacqui

Did you know that even though folks like to see selfies, folks who do a lot of them are not liked as much because of all their selfies?


----------



## Jacqui

This morning I walked out the front door and stop in my tracks. Across the street in a long water puddle in the road were four birds in a row taking baths. That is not what stopped me as not belonging, what made me do double and triple takes were these were robins. Now here robins leave in the fall and do not come back until like March. They have been gone for weeks, but today we now have a large flock of them. Did I do a long nap and it's now March or what? I feel sorry for them, because the cold weather is coming back in a few days and the ground will freeze, making food for them hard to find.


----------



## Jacqui

Have a wonderful eve and day tomorrow. *waves*


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Jacqui

Hey Nick. What's up?


----------



## Jacqui

Nick I notice you always seem to come on, when it's time for me to leave. I hope you never think I am leaving because of you (which I am not).


----------



## Jacqui

*Feliz Navidad!!!*​


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hello.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *Feliz Navidad!!!*​


Mele Kalikimaka​


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Mele Kalikimaka​


what does that mean?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what does that mean?


"Mele Kalikimaka" is a Hawaiian-themed Christmas song written in 1949 by Robert Alex Anderson. The song takes its title from the Hawaiian phrase, "Mele Kalikimaka," meaning "Merry Christmas".
-Wikipedia


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

1 day, 11 hours, 45 minutes till my birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> 1 day, 11 hours, 45 minutes till my birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*our birthday
It's Noel's birthday too!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> *our birthday
> It's Noel's birthday too!


i forgot


----------



## Yvonne G

What? Is your Google search failing you?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> What? Is your Google search failing you?


what do you mean?


----------



## Abdulla6169




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 111395


different time zones


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what do you mean?


I think she's referring to the part where you asked about the song. I'm not sure.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> different time zones


Yeah, I live in the *future*.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Yeah, I live in the *future*.


wow really!?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Yeah, I live in the *future*.


LOL.
*Mind BLOWN! 
Technically, it's the future for us, but for you, it's still the present.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey girl!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone here i feel all alone............


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey girl!


Hey!
You _should_ quote or tag me when you reply, 'cause I don't usually just check this thread


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i understand why none of you guys are talking to me. cause you all hate me


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hows it going?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hows it going?


Again with the tagging! Only reason I checked up was because you liked something  
Slow. How's your day?


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Holiday Nick!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Again with the tagging! Only reason I checked up was because you liked something
> Slow. How's your day?


i still haven't gotten out of bed.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Happy Holiday Nick!


Hellooooooo. What are you doing?
EDIT- Oops. Kinda stole this quote


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Holiday to you too Yellow Turtles01! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i still haven't gotten out of bed.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Happy Holiday to you too Yellow Turtles01! ! ! ! ! !


Thank you! 
Happy Holidays back


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i still haven't gotten out of bed.


That is OK! ! ! !

I hope you have your swag with you ! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


what?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> That is OK! ! ! !
> 
> I hope you have your swag with you ! ! !


who needs swag when you have tortoises?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Well... it's


russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?


 2 there, right?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> That is OK! ! ! !
> 
> I hope you have your swag with you ! ! !


Nah. He picks that up at breakfast


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well... it's
> 
> 2 there, right?


what do you mean?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what do you mean?


Nevermind


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nevermind


lol!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

boua hows it going?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what do you mean?


You are not helping your Mom for the dinner??


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> boua hows it going?


Nothing! ! ! !

Just had KFC for lunch! ! ! !

How you like that for Christmas lunch??


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> boua hows it going?





Be specific, Bob!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


>


Hi there!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi there *waves*


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there *waves*


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> You are not helping your Mom for the dinner??


no


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

How do you feel about life today, TortMom?


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


How are you?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> How are you?


I'm good, i just ate a entire cake...


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How do you feel about life today, TortMom?


Pretty good  I'm trying to fight off a sore throat but that's about it


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no


Go help. 
I really need to send you the Little Red Hen book...  plus, you have no idea how hard it is to prepare a big dinner by yourself!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm good, i just ate a entire cake...


That you probably didn't help your mom make.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Go help.
> I really need to send you the Little Red Hen book...  plus, you have no idea how hard it is to prepare a big dinner by yourself!


actually my dad makes christmas dinner.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How do you feel about life today, TortMom?


How about you?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Pretty good  I'm trying to fight off a sore throat but that's about it


Drink drink drink!  Also, gargling with salt water will help


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> That you probably didn't help your mom make.


lol everyone is super sexist here! my dad made the cake!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> actually my dad makes christmas dinner.


Then go help him!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol everyone is super sexist here! my dad made the cake!


No. I'm pointing out hat you're not helping


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Then go help him!


no


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol everyone is super sexist here! my dad made the cake!


Hubby does a lot of the cooking in my house too  he's really good at it. I'm not too bad at it either


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> No. I'm pointing out hat you're not helping


today I'm going to help him with a cactus garden we are making!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> today I'm going to help him with a cactus garden we are making!


So you'll help if it benefits you??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> So you'll help if it benefits you??


yea thats how life goes


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> How about you?


Great, thank you!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

No. No it shouldn't Nick.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> No. No it shouldn't Nick.


if the project doesn't have direct benefit to me, why should i assist?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> if the project doesn't have direct benefit to me, why should i assist?


----------



## Elohi

Headed home. Very long trip.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no


Good boy!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

@Yellow Turtle01 where did you go?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Good boy!


what?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?


My phone is just acting cray. lol, swag, yolo, #selfie.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?


**Sarcasm**


----------



## Abdulla6169

I have this problem in life. I always sound so sarcastic... So now people don't know the difference between an actual suggestion and my sarcasm.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> I have this problem in life. I always sound so sarcastic... So now people don't know the difference between an actual suggestion and my sarcasm.


that sucks.


----------



## mike taylor

Marry Christmas eveyone!


----------



## mike taylor

I hid all my leaves underneath this big tree. Haha


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey!
> You _should_ quote or tag me when you reply, 'cause I don't usually just check this thread



Sounds like you're just asking to be tagged frivolously.



russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> if the project doesn't have direct benefit to me, why should i assist?



Indirect benefits, obviously. Goodwill at the very least.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Santa Claus in Gaza:






The most heart warming figure helping the neediest children on earth.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @Yellow Turtle01 where did you go?


I went to help.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> I hid all my leaves underneath this big tree. Haha


*whisperwhisper... I can still see them


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> if the project doesn't have direct benefit to me, why should i assist?


I want you to try and try this theory at your future workplace... and in life, really. 
It will not get you *anything. *


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I'm sorry if I' seeming harsh, Nick! But you've got to understand the broader point here.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I want you to try and try this theory at your future workplace... and in life, really.
> It will not get you *anything. *


ok ok!!!! I'm sorry


----------



## mike taylor

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> *whisperwhisper... I can still see them


Yeah I think I had one too many to hid under one tree .


----------



## Yvonne G

I keep hoping that Nick is just pulling our chains, and that he really is a caring, sensitive human being.


----------



## mike taylor

You would be surprised what your mom and pop would get you if you would help out more . Without being told to do it . I buy my kids all kinds of cool stuff when they work for it . No worky no money!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> I keep hoping that Nick is just pulling our chains, and that he really is a caring, sensitive human being.


sure.....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> You would be surprised what your mom and pop would get you if you would help out more . Without being told to do it . I buy my kids all kinds of cool stuff when they work for it . No worky no money!


well if theres money!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> I keep hoping that Nick is just pulling our chains, and that he really is a caring, sensitive human being.


im a good child! i do help my parents!


----------



## mike taylor

Well we know he isn't on dope because he's on TFO all the time . Haha


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> I hid all my leaves underneath this big tree. Haha


I don't see any leaves! ! !


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Long time no chat! Anyone miss me? 

Hope everyone has safe holiday travels and a Merry Christmas! 

I'm pet sitting a friend's naked Sphinx cat and I really just want to call him Mr Bigelsworth.


----------



## mike taylor

Back at you! Of course you were missed!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Well we know he isn't on dope because he's on TFO all the time . Haha


yea man! tortoise forums instead of drugs!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I cleaned out Rosie's enclosure and replaced all substrate since it had horrible gnats and bugs in it. While everything soaked outside in the cold rain I put her in the bathroom on the floor. 

Look, if only she were taller she'd be toilet trained  she left a "surprise"


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Also, I hate that tile. Notice the spacing is all off? Bothers me...


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> So you'll help if it benefits you??
> 
> 
> russian/sulcata/tortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea thats how life goes
> 
> 
> Yellow Turtle01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. No it shouldn't Nick.
> 
> 
> russian/sulcata/tortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> if the project doesn't have direct benefit to me, why should i assist?
> 
> 
> Yellow Turtle01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want you to try and try this theory at your future workplace... and in life, really.
> It will not get you *anything. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You can argue that isn't the way it should be, but more often than not, that's the way it is. Many people, probably most people, only act if there is obvious benefit to themselves. Not saying it's right, but that's the way it is. Counting intangibles, there is always some benefit. Is there a difference in doing something only when you receive an actual direct benefit versus doing something in exchange for good feelings and indirect benefits?


----------



## jaizei

RosieRedfoot said:


> Also, I hate that tile. Notice the spacing is all off? Bothers me...



One reason I'm hesitant to try my hand at tiling.


----------



## Elohi

Happy Holidays all. Merry Christmas!
Still 5.5 more hours to go and it's 8:20pm. Yuck.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> You can argue that isn't the way it should be, but more often than not, that's the way it is. Many people, probably most people, only act if there is obvious benefit to themselves. Not saying it's right, but that's the way it is. Counting intangibles, there is always some benefit. Is there a difference in doing something only when you receive an actual direct benefit versus doing something in exchange for good feelings and indirect benefits?


i was just joking around. I'm a good kid, i help others


----------



## jaizei

I kinda miss the way the old forum auto-nested quoted posts so that you could follow the thread easier.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm sorry if I' seeming harsh, Nick! But you've got to understand the broader point here.


what broader point?


----------



## mike taylor

Check this glass out! Says turtle dude! Haha


----------



## tortdad

I can't wait for these hyper kids to go to sleep so I can get my Santa on.


----------



## mike taylor

Thats why santa comes to my house when we are at my wifes mom and dads eatin . Sneaky sneaky


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i can't wait till santa comes from the north pole and gives me presents!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I opened the gifts from my parents. Too bad it was all stuff of mine from before I moved out and left behind, lol.

I want to redo/retile that bathroom since it's the main guest bathroom but I don't have any inspiration/ideas (or spare funds after the holidays) so it stays as-is! It's still functional, just mis-lain tiles.


----------



## mike taylor

Well Kevin your kids sleeping yet?


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Well Kevin your kids sleeping yet?


The two littles ones are sound asleep. My wife is still at a Christmas party with the bigger ones. I need them here and asleep too so I can bring Caitlin's car home.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Well Kevin your kids sleeping yet?


Are you guys all set and ready to go


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Are you guys all set and ready to go


im so glad I'm still a child and i don't have to do anything!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

big green sea turtle!


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Are you guys all set and ready to go


Yes, they already opened everything.


----------



## tortdad

Well, it's past midnight so MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> You can argue that isn't the way it should be, but more often than not, that's the way it is. Many people, probably most people, only act if there is obvious benefit to themselves. Not saying it's right, but that's the way it is. Counting intangibles, there is always some benefit. Is there a difference in doing something only when you receive an actual direct benefit versus doing something in exchange for good feelings and indirect benefits?


Only helping someone if there is a direct benefit seems to be entirely acceptable if you consider number of people how only harm.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Santa passed by North Korea, the dictator is bad. The children are still nice though


----------



## Abdulla6169

Anyone online? 
@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Anyone online?
> @russian/sulcata/tortoise


I'm always online


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hows it going man? do you have a school break right now in the UAE?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hows it going man? do you have a school break right now in the UAE?


It started last week Wednesday.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

what grade are you in?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what grade are you in?


I'd prefer not to say... I've already posted a few pictures of my school in the past (on a social media platform). I personally don't like the idea that someone could eventually trace me to a place I spend lots of time in.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> I'd prefer not to say... I've already posted a few pictures of my school in the past (on a social media platform). I personally don't like the idea that someone could eventually trace me to a place I spend lots of time in.


its all good dude! i hope theres no creepers on the tortoise forums!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

cowboy is kinda suspicious i wouldn't trust him!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its all good dude! i hope theres no creepers on the tortoise forums!


There are no creepers on TFO, there are creepers on the Internet.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

lol i just went to get some ice cream and there was this girl in my house, i almost screamed! lol turns out it is one of my brothers "friends" that he was have over!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol i just went to get some ice cream and there was this girl in my house, i almost screamed! lol turns out it is one of my brothers "friends" that he was have over!


Why would you scream?


----------



## riley_bla41000

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Abdulla6169

riley_bla41000 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!


Merry Christmas! Have a great holiday


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Why would you scream?


because i walked into my kitchen to see a person i have never seen before, its a little scary!


----------



## riley_bla41000

AbdullaAli said:


> Merry Christmas! Have a great holiday



Thanks! You too!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> because i walked into my kitchen to see a person i have never seen before, its a little scary!


Not really... After greeting her you can just ask. If you lived alone that would be extremely creepy, but you live with your family.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I thought this was cool (even though it is totally crazy and extremely dangerous):




Saudis in the middle of the desert and their car catches fire.
_Do Not Try This At Home._


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> I thought this was cool (even though it is totally crazy and extremely dangerous):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudis in the middle of the desert and their car catches fire.
> _Do Not Try This At Home._


that looks like a fun time!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that looks like a fun time!


Unless that was your car...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

merry Christmas!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

23 hours, 29 minutes until my birthday!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> 23 hours, 29 minutes until my birthday!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 111465


that future!!!


----------



## Elohi

Home!! Dexter was so excited he peed on me. Cats where cool with the humans coming back. We are exhausted. Goodnight and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Home!! Dexter was so excited he peed on me. Cats where cool with the humans coming back. We are exhausted. Goodnight and Merry Christmas!


Good night Monica!


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Why would you scream?


Because he's a girl


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Because he's a girl


LOL.


----------



## taza

Merry Christmas everyone! Have a great time today. My day is messed up I am being forced to work! To drive around all day with no passengers, buses should not run Xmas day. Oh well its 11 hour shift too so the whole day is a mess.


----------



## tortdad

taza said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Have a great time today. My day is messed up I am being forced to work! To drive around all day with no passengers, buses should not run Xmas day. Oh well its 11 hour shift too so the whole day is a mess.


That blows. Get a few flat tires and you'll get to go home


----------



## Abdulla6169

taza said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Have a great time today. My day is messed up I am being forced to work! To drive around all day with no passengers, buses should not run Xmas day. Oh well its 11 hour shift too so the whole day is a mess.


Merry Christmas! I hope the day passes by quickly.


----------



## taza

Lol! unfortunately they have lots of spare buses.


----------



## Abdulla6169

taza said:


> Lol! unfortunately they have lots of spare buses.


Maybe all the spare bus's tires "accidentally" get flat


----------



## taza

Thanks Abdulla, the other drivers and i are going to try to have fun today we are all bring in stuff to put in the drivers room.


----------



## Abdulla6169

taza said:


> Thanks Abdulla, the other drivers and i are going to try to have fun today we are all bring in stuff to put in the drivers room.


Have fun!


----------



## tortdad

Santa has stuck all the presents under the tree and parked the car next door. It's back to bed for me. 




My wife made the bow


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Santa has stuck all the presents under the tree and parked the car next door. It's back to bed for me.
> View attachment 111469
> 
> View attachment 111470
> 
> My wife made the bow
> View attachment 111471


Have a great time tomorrow! I'm sure they'll love the gifts


----------



## tortdad

They'll be up in a little over 2 hours from now. That's the time I've told my mother to be here at 8am


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> You can argue that isn't the way it should be, but more often than not, that's the way it is. Many people, probably most people, only act if there is obvious benefit to themselves. Not saying it's right, but that's the way it is. Counting intangibles, there is always some benefit. Is there a difference in doing something only when you receive an actual direct benefit versus doing something in exchange for good feelings and indirect benefits?


Oh, I perfectly understand  But unfortunately, I was raised in the 'opposite', so when common societly stuff happenes, I always think differently. 
Yes. IMHO, there totally is.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Merry Christmas! Merrymerry CHRISTMAS! Happy holidays... and have a great new year!

Okay bye, I'll be back in 2015.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Nah! I'm too lazy to catch up today, so what has happened? Nick get a societly talking to? 
What are you all doing today?


----------



## puffy137

*A Very Merry Christmas & Best Wishes for a Happy New Year to all .  *
* No need to mention you all by name , you know who you are .*


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

So 'tis the season to get-uh give-gifts right? This is what I got for you guys-



 Have a FABULOUS day... I probably won't be here much, so keep Nick in check...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

JACQUI!!! 
a VERY VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS... to YOU!


----------



## tortdad

The morning went out with out a hitch. Hopefully for you guys too.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> The morning went out with out a hitch. Hopefully for you guys too.


It's dark outside:


But I'm still having a great time.


----------



## Yvonne G

​


----------



## AZtortMom

Merry Christmas!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

good morning.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> good morning.


Morning


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

CHRISTMAS TOAD!


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> good morning.


Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

•*BURN*•


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> •*BURN*•
> View attachment 111510


what is that?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what is that?


Fire:


----------



## puffy137

Is that a car accident?


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Is that a car accident?


No, it's my cousin's motorcycle in the background...


----------



## puffy137

Everyone seems to have a motorcycle these days. Abdulla have you got one ?


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Everyone seems to have a motorcycle these days. Abdulla have you got one ?


No. Mainly because we don't have a farm... If you do buy a farm then I'll buy one.


----------



## puffy137

My son drives his at the doones at the beach , they stay at the chalets there. Driving round the farms is not so much fun .


----------



## mike taylor

Well Kevin, did she scream and jump up and down .


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah...how did that car present go over with the child?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is for Nick, 
“Nonsense remains nonsense, even when talked by world-famous scientists."


And happy Middle Moose everybody!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is for Nick,
> “Nonsense remains nonsense, even when talked by world-famous scientists."
> 
> 
> And happy Middle Moose everybody!!


Hey Ken! How are you? What's Middle Moose?


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Ken! How are you? What's Middle Moose?



I don't know about the one in the middle, but this is the christmoose:


----------



## Yvonne G




----------



## Yvonne G




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I am well. Tired, but well. Back in the day, The Beatles would make a Christmas recording for their fan club. One year,(1968, going on '69) they all sang a song where they wished everyone a Happy Middle Moose. It was just fun nonesense as far as I know, but it stuck with me.




​


----------



## Yvonne G




----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know about the one in the middle, but this is the christmoose:


Oh... I knew their were moose in Christmas. Wasn't sure what Middle Moose was.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Well Kevin, did she scream and jump up and down .





Yvonne G said:


> Yeah...how did that car present go over with the child?


It went great. I'd post a video but can't seem to do that from the mobile app. 
Every year we wrap a gag gift or make her work hard at finding presents. Last year I wrapped a piece of fire wood in a big box and set it out a week before Christmas so she had to look at it all the time, then tossed it in the fire after she opened it. The year before we wrapped some earrings and hit them. Then wrote down a clue that led to another clue and so on until she found her gift (it took her a good half an hour). 

This year her "gag gift" was a real present but she didn't know what it was. Her car has a piece of the dash board that was cracked so I ordered a replacement part and wrapped that. She opened it and was all like "what the heck is this". I told her I know it's a wired gift but it's goes with this.... Then handed her a set of car keys. She cried and said we better not be messing with her again and I told her it was in the driveway and to go look. She cried even more when she saw it! It was great


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is for Nick,
> “Nonsense remains nonsense, even when talked by world-famous scientists."
> 
> 
> And happy Middle Moose everybody!!


thats deep


----------



## Shakudo

Happy holidays everybody!


----------



## Telid

Shakudo said:


> Happy holidays everybody!
> 
> 
> View attachment 111561


"Little privacy, buddy?"


----------



## Shakudo

Telid said:


> "Little privacy, buddy?"



Hahaha she sure looks that way doesn't she


----------



## mike taylor

I don't know if you can tell . But my very red neck neighbor is cleaning a deer on his back porch .


----------



## Kerryann

Merry Christmas everyone. It's been a bit of insanity here. Work has been long then Hanukkah just ended yesterday.  It's been a fabulous holiday so far!!!


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> I don't know if you can tell . But my very red neck neighbor is cleaning a deer on his back porch .


There is a "you might be a redneck if…" Somewhere in there.


----------



## mike taylor

My wife made me this . It's made from pill and stick picture . Put on canvas. I think it's awesome! It's a picture of my sulcata Harry eating a banana in the doorway of his house .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello 6hours and 11minutes till my birthday!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> My wife made me this . It's made from pill and stick picture . Put on canvas. I think it's awesome! It's a picture of my sulcata Harry eating a banana in the doorway of his house .


who's the redneck holding the picture?


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who's the redneck holding the picture?


That would be me! I prefer Appalachian American!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> That would be me! I prefer Appalachian American!


whats a Appalachian American?


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats a Appalachian American?


Another name for hillbilly.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats a Appalachian American?


Hahaha, it's a redneck


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Another name for hillbilly.


okay!


----------



## mike taylor

That's not an accurate picture. If it was accurate. He would have that gun mounted to a riding mower. That way he can mow the lawn and shoot deer and whatever.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Scaphiophryne boribory i like frogs!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i went on a hike today! i found 2 mice, 1 scorpion, 2 alligator lizards, 1 California newt, 1 yellow eyed ensatina, and lots of California slender salamanders.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i went on a hike today! i found 2 mice, 1 scorpion, 2 alligator lizards, 1 California newt, 1 sierra newt, and lots of California slender salamanders.



And no pictures?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> And no pictures?


i forgot my phone!!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i went on a hike today! i found 2 mice, 1 scorpion, 2 alligator lizards, 1 California newt, 1 sierra newt, and lots of California slender salamanders.


What happen with your cell phone? Camera not working?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> What happen with your cell phone? Camera not working?


yea


----------



## bouaboua

Did not get a new phone for X'mas??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Did not get a new phone for X'mas??


no


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

boua do you know the species of scorpion that is native to this area?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I got kitchen pans and a mandolin (food prep not musical kind). I also got a food saver and dehydrator. 

Tomorrow we'll be working on cutting trim and such for the kitchen. 

I realized I have soooo many boxes still packed of stuff I don't use. Kitchen gadgets, clothing, etc. Time to donate stuff!


----------



## Kerryann

Oh we did the lights at the zoo and I got to take this pic 



and this one



Oh and this is the gift that my tortoises got me


----------



## sissyofone

Stopping in to say hi, And to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. Hope everyone's day went well.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> boua do you know the species of scorpion that is native to this area?


You may check-in with Yvonne. I have no idea. Sorry!


----------



## Telid

bouaboua said:


> You may check-in with Yvonne. I have no idea. Sorry!


The stinging kind?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Telid said:


> The stinging kind?


yea


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

1 hour till my birthday!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> 1 hour till my birthday!


Happy almost birthday!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Happy almost birthday!


thank you!


----------



## leigti

Did you get a Christmas present or do they always just want to combine it with your birthday? I think that sucks if they do that by the way.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Did you get a Christmas present or do they always just want to combine it with your birthday? I think that sucks if they do that by the way.


they combine them


----------



## leigti

I'm sorry, that's not fair. maybe you should tell them you want to celebrate your birthday in June.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

5 minutes until my birthday!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

happy birthday to me, happy birthday to me, happy birthday to me I'm sad now.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> happy birthday to me, happy birthday to me, happy birthday to me I'm sad now.


Why are you sad now?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Why are you sad now?


cuz my phone is all broken and i can't text my friends so i can't hangout with them today.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i hate my birthday.


----------



## leigti

I know this is a novel concept to today's youth, but can you actually call them from another phone and asked to hang out? Or do kids nowadays only communicate in text


----------



## leigti

Any chance of getting a new phone for your birthday?


----------



## puffy137

*Happy Birthday to you , Happy Birthday to you , Happy Birthday dear Nick, (russian/sulcata/tortoise)*
*Happy Birthday to yooooooooooo.*


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I know this is a novel concept to today's youth, but can you actually call them from another phone and asked to hang out? Or do kids nowadays only communicate in text


if i click on any application on my phone it freezes. so i can't call them ether. the numbers are saved on the phones contacts and it freezes and i can't get the number.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I know this is a novel concept to today's youth, but can you actually call them from another phone and asked to hang out? Or do kids nowadays only communicate in text


what is this calling you speak of? i have never heard this before.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> *Happy Birthday to you , Happy Birthday to you , Happy Birthday dear Nick, (russian/sulcata/tortoise)*
> *Happy Birthday to yooooooooooo.*


thanks you!!!!!!!


----------



## leigti

That sucks, I do notice that is a problem with having all your number stored on the phone. I used to have every single number that I needed memorized. But not anymore because they're just on the phone. If I lose this phone I am in deep doo doo. Is there somebody else's phone you can borrow?


----------



## leigti

I told you happy birthday an hour ago but I'll say it again, happy birthday!


----------



## leigti

I mean you could try to remember the number of anybody you know  all you have to do is remember one number and then they can give you the rest of the numbers.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I mean you could try to remember the number of anybody you know  all you have to do is remember one number and then they can give you the rest of the numbers.


to many numbers to memorize cause I'm so popular lol jk


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate my birthday.


Do you always hate your birthday, or just this year?


----------



## leigti

It's okay if you don't want to talk about it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## leigti

Are used to hate my birthdays too. Along with every holiday etc. But now I'm just sort of in different. I don't really care one way or the other.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

yea its just a birthday i shouldn't really care


----------



## leigti

It's okay to care. and it's okay not to care. I think sometimes the expectations are high, and people make such a big deal out of it. it is easy to get depressed about it sometimes.


----------



## leigti

You can hang out here, people will harass you all day


----------



## leigti

I'm going to bed now, I got to get up early in the morning. Well, early for my day off. Good night.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm just going to watch music videos for a couple hours.


----------



## Abdulla6169

LOOK WHAT I FOUND:




She was stuck on the shore for some time, we cleaned her shell and set her back. 
How I feel right now:


----------



## Abdulla6169




----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 111629
> 
> View attachment 111630


Is she ok?


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Is she ok?


I don't know. She was more active, so we released her. She was so dry and tired when we found her. I hope she is OK.


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> Is she ok?





russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm just going to watch music videos for a couple hours.



Happy birthday to the 2 N's
Nick and Noel


----------



## AZtortMom

Gotcha. The barnacle on her face was a little scary


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Happy birthday to the 2 N's
> Nick and Noel


Thanks Tortdad


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Gotcha. The barnacle on her face was a little scary


We removed that... We just leave her in fresh water for a while, then they are easy to remove.


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> We removed that... We just leave her in fresh water for a while, then they are easy to remove.


Yay!!

happy turtle dance!!


----------



## tortdad

He's so peaceful when he sleeps. That will be over as soon as he wakes up and he and his little brother trash the house.......again, lol.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> You may check-in with Yvonne. I have no idea. Sorry!



http://baynature.org/articles/yes-the-bay-area-has-scorpions-watch-your-fingers-and-toes/


----------



## Yvonne G

This one's for Noel:




​...and this one's for Nick:




(or old people)
HAPPY BIRTHDAY~​


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> This one's for Noel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​...and this one's for Nick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (or old people)
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY~​


OH BOY!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I think we've finally had our first frost. I haven't been outside yet, but I can hear the propellers they have in the orange groves near my house. They run propellers instead of smudge pots to raise the temperature at ground level. I've never understood that. Seems to me you would have a wind chill factor and it would be colder, but it must work or they wouldn't use them.

I picked my first oranges off my tree a couple days ago. They were delish! Washington navel oranges and very sweet and juicy.

For Christmas my daughter bought me a cart to haul my tools and etc. from the garage to my work area. It's mighty handy. Now I have no excuse. I've got to get out there and finish building Dudley's new shed.

Is anybody going shopping today? I'm going to stay off the streets and be a good little girl staying home and working in the yard. (I have to wait for my new credit card anyway.)


----------



## AZtortMom

We are not going shopping. We are probably going to go out for my birthday, but that's it


----------



## Yvonne G

I love going out to eat. My favorite place is Cool Hand Luke's. My favorite eat out meal would be prime rib with baked potatoe.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yum! We are going to a place called Joe's BBQ I get a free meal because it's my B-day


----------



## Yvonne G

Bar-b-que is good too! Love it!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I love going out to eat. My favorite place is Cool Hand Luke's. My favorite eat out meal would be prime rib with baked potatoe.


“What we have herea, is a failure to communicate..."


----------



## Yvonne G

What? Because I didn't mention bacon?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> boua do you know the species of scorpion that is native to this area?






Western Forest Scorpion
Order: Scorpions
Alternate Name: Mordant scorpion
Description: To 2 1/2" (63mm). Heavy claws and tail. Surface of carapace distinctly granular. Robust; reddish, mahogany brown, or blackish. male usually dull, female usually shiny.
Habitat: These scorpions occupy many habitats, from moist coastal redwood forests to more arid mountains and foothills.
Range: Washington, Oregon, and California.
Discussion: From late spring through early fall, they hunt insects at night and hide by day in burrows or underneath objects on the ground. There are 7 other species of Uroctonus in California.
Warning: The sting of this species may produce localized pain, but the venom is not life-threatening.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> if i click on any application on my phone it freezes. so i can't call them ether. the numbers are saved on the phones contacts and it freezes and i can't get the number.


Is it an iPhone? Every once in a while mine will do that. So I just turn it off completely for about five minutes turn it back on and it's fine.give it a try, it can't hurt.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> OH BOY!!


Happy Birthday! ! ! ! ! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

Thanks Steven


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> “What we have herea, is a failure to communicate..."



"Well that oughta be easy for a genuine son of a ....."


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yea its just a birthday i shouldn't really care


You don't have to care. 

But we do! ! !! 

Happy Birthday Nick! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> http://baynature.org/articles/yes-the-bay-area-has-scorpions-watch-your-fingers-and-toes/


See.....Works every time. Yvonne knows everything! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

So I finally went outside, and YES! It did freeze last night. I don't know if you can tell, but my dark blue roof has frost all over it. But the sun is shining and it's not really all that cold outside. I took this picture because I was wondering if the cat is "above the frost line":



The appliance the cat is laying on is an evaporative cooler. It is just piped into the ceiling of the hallway. It's covered, and inside the vents are closed, but because the cat is up there every morning, I'm wondering if the heat from the wood stove is escaping through the closed vents and up into the cooler.


And then I took these pictures for Nick and his new greenhouse. The first one shows that the greenhouse has been in the sun for about an hour:




And then the thermometers. The first on is on the ledge right next to the door on the outside. I think it reads about 30F:





And the next one shows the inside temperature after about an hour of sun shining on the house, but not on the thermometer:




It shows about 39F degrees. This is just a big, empty greenhouse - no heater or plants, just empty space.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> So I finally went outside, and YES! It did freeze last night. I don't know if you can tell, but my dark blue roof has frost all over it. But the sun is shining and it's not really all that cold outside. I took this picture because I was wondering if the cat is "above the frost line":
> View attachment 111635
> 
> 
> The appliance the cat is laying on is an evaporative cooler. It is just piped into the ceiling of the hallway. It's covered, and inside the vents are closed, but because the cat is up there every morning, I'm wondering if the heat from the wood stove is escaping through the closed vents and up into the cooler.
> 
> 
> And then I took these pictures for Nick and his new greenhouse. The first one shows that the greenhouse has been in the sun for about an hour:
> 
> View attachment 111636
> 
> 
> And then the thermometers. The first on is on the ledge right next to the door on the outside. I think it reads about 30F:
> 
> View attachment 111637
> 
> 
> 
> And the next one shows the inside temperature after about an hour of sun shining on the house, but not on the thermometer:
> 
> View attachment 111638
> 
> 
> It shows about 39F degrees. This is just a big, empty greenhouse - no heater or plants, just empty space.




i don't trust you


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hey, Nickypoo! 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello everyone! I've had a late start, and have a 'few' things to do today, so... hi, bye.


----------



## mike taylor

Happy birthday day you three!


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't trust you



That's why I took the pictures....or do you think I faked the thermometers?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> That's why I took the pictures....or do you think I faked the thermometers?


yea!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Happy birthday day you three!


 Who's the 3rd? Nick, Noel and who??


----------



## Telid

Yvonne G said:


> That's why I took the pictures....or do you think I faked the thermometers?


It takes preparation for a proper con.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yea!


It's your birthday today, So........we let you slide. You silly boy.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> "Mele Kalikimaka" is a Hawaiian-themed Christmas song written in 1949 by Robert Alex Anderson. The song takes its title from the Hawaiian phrase, "Mele Kalikimaka," meaning "Merry Christmas".
> -Wikipedia



I heard that song a lot this year.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Nothing! ! ! !
> 
> Just had KFC for lunch! ! ! !
> 
> How you like that for Christmas lunch??



KFC sounds so yummy!!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> today I'm going to help him with a cactus garden we are making!



Are we going to see pictures?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Are we going to see pictures?


no


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Are we going to see pictures?


yea


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> JACQUI!!!
> a VERY VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS... to YOU!



Thank you. Did you have a great day?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> It went great. I'd post a video but can't seem to do that from the mobile app.
> Every year we wrap a gag gift or make her work hard at finding presents. Last year I wrapped a piece of fire wood in a big box and set it out a week before Christmas so she had to look at it all the time, then tossed it in the fire after she opened it. The year before we wrapped some earrings and hit them. Then wrote down a clue that led to another clue and so on until she found her gift (it took her a good half an hour).
> 
> This year her "gag gift" was a real present but she didn't know what it was. Her car has a piece of the dash board that was cracked so I ordered a replacement part and wrapped that. She opened it and was all like "what the heck is this". I told her I know it's a wired gift but it's goes with this.... Then handed her a set of car keys. She cried and said we better not be messing with her again and I told her it was in the driveway and to go look. She cried even more when she saw it! It was great


Sweet!!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> My wife made me this . It's made from pill and stick picture . Put on canvas. I think it's awesome! It's a picture of my sulcata Harry eating a banana in the doorway of his house .


Very neat!! She did good.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I picked my first oranges off my tree a couple days ago. They were delish! Washington navel oranges and very sweet and juicy.
> 
> For Christmas my daughter bought me a cart to haul my tools and etc. from the garage to my work area. It's mighty handy. Now I have no excuse. I've got to get out there and finish building Dudley's new shed.


Show off!  (oranges fresh off the tree)
Great gift from your daughter.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> We are not going shopping. We are probably going to go out for my birthday, but that's it



Happy birthday!! What is birthday supper going to be?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I love going out to eat. My favorite place is Cool Hand Luke's. My favorite eat out meal would be prime rib with baked potatoe.



I had prime rib at the truck stop for Christmas.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Yum! We are going to a place called Joe's BBQ I get a free meal because it's my B-day



Well that answers my question. lol


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't trust you



She has no reason to lie to you.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> She has no reason to lie to you.


i was just kidding


----------



## Jacqui

I am feeling full. It's Friday, so today was take your oldest daughter to lunch day, but today had a twist, my ex came and took us both out to lunch. Only thing better then Mexican food, is free Mexican food.


----------



## Jacqui

I did something yesterday that I have never done on Christmas day... I planted. lol I still had a couple of unplanted perennials hiding under a cover of several blankets and since it was warm (40s) I planted them.  A couple of hostas, a plum tree, some other things. Also some bulbs that Ms Maggie surprised me with.


----------



## Jacqui

*Happy birthday Nick.*


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Thank you. Did you have a great day?


Very nice, thank you! How about you? Sunny?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Yum! We are going to a place called Joe's BBQ I get a free meal because it's my B-day


Noel! I thought you were joking, I'm very sorry! 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Very nice, thank you! How about you? Sunny?



Not sunny, but warm (45). Was able to work in the yard, but missed no snow for Christmas. We are getting some tonight. You got snow didn't you?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> This one's for Noel:
> 
> 
> 
> ​


But Noel has a real guy to spend her birthday with and he is much sexier then this one.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> *Happy birthday Nick.*


thank you!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello yellow turtle!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Not sunny, but warm (45). Was able to work in the yard, but missed no snow for Christmas. We are getting some tonight. You got snow didn't you?


Ooo, that's quite nice! 
Nope.  Not a single flake! It was pouring on Christmas Eve, and mildly sunny but still wet yesterday  There you have the fabulous fluctuations of Ohio weather 
I hope you don't get too much!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello yellow turtle!


Hello.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

what up girl?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone here?


----------



## jaizei

Always.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey jaizei! are you a boy or a girl?


----------



## jaizei

Does it matter?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Does it matter?


no i just didn't know lol.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 111658


Eww. Kinda disgusting.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Eww. Kinda disgusting.


what?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Noel! I thought you were joking, I'm very sorry!
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


Thanks


----------



## Abdulla6169

Happy Birthday Noel and Nick!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

happy birthday! Noel


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Eww. Kinda disgusting.


Toads are total cannibals. It's gross but it's a thing


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Always.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?


I'm not feeling so well today... Things like these feel disgusting


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm not feeling so well today... Things like these feel disgusting


Get better!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Get better!


More of an emotional problem... Kind of related to politics/racism/religion.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Oh. Well, I did read this today-
http://www.livescience.com/49248-gut-bacteria-mental-health.html


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm eating lobster for dinner tonight


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I hate seafood.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I hate seafood.


well seafood hates you to!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Well, seafood hates you too!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

yellow turtle when does season 5 game of thrones come out?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yellow turtle when does season 5 game of thrones come out?


In the spring  It's always the spring!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i can't wait till its spring! its going to be warm and i can look for frogs!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

http://www.christiantoday.com/artic....5.update.hbo.reveals.first.footage/44795.htm


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i can't wait till its spring! its going to be warm and i can look for frogs!


What kind of frogs are about there?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i usually find western toad, red legged frog and sierran tree frog.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

do you look for frogs or are you to grown up for that?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> But Noel has a real guy to spend her birthday with and he is much sexier then this one.



Are you kidding????? There's no one sexier than Johnny Depp!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> do you look for frogs or are you to grown up for that?


There are frogs here by the river, but I don't like to bother them because I like watching them sit there  Do you let them go after you catch them? 
(PLEASE  there's no 'too grown up' for almost anything )


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> There are frogs here by the river, but I don't like to bother them because I like watching them sit there  Do you let them go after you catch them?
> (PLEASE  there's no 'too grown up' for almost anything )


i don't like taking things from the wild so i do let them go


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Are you kidding????? There's no one sexier than Johnny Depp!



Don't let David hear you say this.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

who's David?


----------



## Yvonne G

OOPS! I forgot about David. Well, hopefully he's not monitoring this thread (fingers crossed).


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no i just didn't know lol.



And here I was thinking that I posted in a dominant, masculine manner.


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> happy birthday! Noel


Happy Birthday!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> And here I was thinking that I posted in a dominant, masculine manner.


what does that mean?


----------



## Elohi

Hello friends. 
Hope you are all well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> OOPS! I forgot about David. Well, hopefully he's not monitoring this thread (fingers crossed).


On my way to let him know. TeHe
Hey Nick, have you got an iPhone? And can I call you Newt? For some reason lately, that's how I process your name in my brain.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

All you birthday friends for today, happy freakin birthday to you.


----------



## mike taylor

Newt! Really? Haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Newt! Really? Haha


Ya know, it just works in my brain. Then taking into consideration how my brain was “working" 10 days ago…
and Newt, the reason I was asking about you having an iPhone,(I remembered-yes) is because I downloaded this app on mine. It's the Audubon Field-guide for the Pacific Northwest. From the desert to the sea, if it flies, crawls, or is a carbon based life form, it's in there. It has a gps locator built into it so you can map what you find, but I've yet to get that to work. Maybe not as complete as a paper copy, but when don't you have your phone, right?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> On my way to let him know. TeHe
> Hey Nick, have you got an iPhone? And can I call you Newt? For some reason lately, that's how I process your name in my brain.


umm you want to call me newt? dude are you on any "substances" at the moment?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> umm you want to call me newt? dude are you on any "substances" at the moment?


But Newt in an endearing way. Not a making fun of you way.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

en·dear·ing
inˈdiriNG,enˈdiriNG/
_adjective_

inspiring love or affection.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

so your calling me newt in a loving way. cowboy i don't swing that way.


----------



## mike taylor

HahahahA! Newt swinger!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

cowboys car....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## mike taylor

I got some popsicles down in the basement!


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yellow turtle when does season 5 game of thrones come out?



Can't wait , can't wait , call me Mother of Tortoises


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I got some popsicles down in the basement!


----------



## puffy137

Yvonne G said:


> Are you kidding????? There's no one sexier than Johnny Depp!



Funny, one of my sons could double for Johnny Depp, wish I had a pic on my phone


----------



## puffy137

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But Newt in an endearing way. Not a making fun of you way.



Don't forget a Newt was speaker of the House!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne, Johnny Depp really?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I AM A NEWT!!!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

You can't get any sexier than this! My hot wifey on a motor cycle!


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 111734
> I AM A NEWT!!!!!!


 
lol handsome chap


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> You can't get any sexier than this! My hot wifey on a motor cycle!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> lol handsome chap


thank you


----------



## mike taylor

I think they're talking about the frog . Not you Newt!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I think they're talking about the frog . Not you Newt!


 really?


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah really!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 111734
> I AM A NEWT!!!!!!


Perfect fit! ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

Hey,! Steven hows it going! ?


----------



## bouaboua

Very well Sir. Been home for few days already but the jet-leg hit me last night, I just can't sleep. 

It is about little over 5 AM here. I'm writing to you. Something wrong with me.......Hahahahaha

But it is all good. It is all good! ! !


----------



## tortdad

bouaboua said:


> Very well Sir. Been home for few days already but the jet-leg hit me last night, I just can't sleep.
> 
> It is about little over 5 AM here. I'm writing to you. Something wrong with me.......Hahahahaha
> 
> But it is all good. It is all good! ! !


Welcome home buddy. I hope you had a productive trip and get to stay home for a bit.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> You can't get any sexier than this! My hot wifey on a motor cycle!


 So does this mean four your bike now not Jr's??? When do we go for a ride? I've been itching to take mine out.


----------



## tortdad

I had to force Hal Jordan to get out of his cozy heated house and eat some grass. It's 70 degrees and 93% humidity right now but a cold front is moving in and it's supposed to drop 25 degrees by dinner time. Get out and enjoy it while you can little man! He eats like a champ once you kick his lazy bone out and block the door. After 5 mins he realizes he can't get back in and says to himself "well, I'm already out so I might as well eat". Once he start eating I unlock his door so he can go back inside. #lazybutt


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Are you kidding????? There's no one sexier than Johnny Depp!



Her hubby is!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm eating lobster for dinner tonight



Sounds like a special birthday supper to me.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I hate seafood.



 Sorry, you missing out on some great stuff, but I will eat your share just 'cuz I am nice like that.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> do you look for frogs or are you to grown up for that?



Is anybody too grown for this?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Don't let David hear you say this.



Yeah his heart might get broken. lol


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I had to force Hal Jordan to get out of his cozy heated house and eat some grass. It's 70 degrees and 93% humidity right now but a cold front is moving in and it's supposed to drop 25 degrees by dinner time. Get out and enjoy it while you can little man! He eats like a champ once you kick his lazy bone out and block the door. After 5 mins he realizes he can't get back in and says to himself "well, I'm already out so I might as well eat". Once he start eating I unlock his door so he can go back inside. #lazybutt
> View attachment 111757


Good thing my two bigger ones can't see this picture.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!!*​


----------



## Yvonne G

Morning, Jacqui! What's the weather like there? Snow yet?


----------



## Jacqui

We had a dusting of snow over night, so no more for a couple of days (Monday evening I think). It's cold (under 20) with not much of a wind.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank goodness for no wind!

It got down to 29F here last night. So I'm waiting for the sun the melt all the frost before I go out there and do my morning chores.

I've put down a blanket on the bricks next to the woodstove for Misty to lay on. That's now her favorite spot.


----------



## Jacqui

So your low, is more then my high will be. lol Won't let you know two nights next week are suppose to be 3. I wish I had a fireplace.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yipes! I wish you had a fireplace too.


----------



## Jacqui

Have a great weekend everybody.


----------



## Telid

tortdad said:


> I had to force Hal Jordan to get out of his cozy heated house and eat some grass. It's 70 degrees and 93% humidity right now but a cold front is moving in and it's supposed to drop 25 degrees by dinner time. Get out and enjoy it while you can little man! He eats like a champ once you kick his lazy bone out and block the door. After 5 mins he realizes he can't get back in and says to himself "well, I'm already out so I might as well eat". Once he start eating I unlock his door so he can go back inside. #lazybutt
> View attachment 111757



"I'm hungry, but this bed is just so comfy!"


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Don't let David hear you say this.


dmmj!


EDIT- I originally tagged him, but good thing he's not on right now, because I'm just not that mean


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cowboys car....
> 
> View attachment 111725


Nah. It'd be a pickup truck.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> I got some popsicles down in the basement!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 111734
> I AM A NEWT!!!!!!


I... AM... NEWWWWT!!!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Sorry, you missing out on some great stuff, but I will eat your share just 'cuz I am nice like that.


 Sure! 
Hmmm... think it would make it in the mail?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello yellow turtle!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello yellow turtle!


Hello! How was your b-day?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello! How was your b-day?


good


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> good


Hey Newt, did you check that app out?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> dmmj!
> View attachment 111781
> 
> EDIT- I originally tagged him, but good thing he's not on right now, because I'm just not that mean



Where's the emoticon for disappointed.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Newt, did you check that app out?


what app?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> dmmj!
> View attachment 111781
> 
> EDIT- I originally tagged him, but good thing he's not on right now, because I'm just not that mean




Look at how much fun the emperor had, the hate is strong in this one, release your anger.

WWTED


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Look at how much fun the emperor had, the hate is strong in this one, release your anger.
> 
> WWTED


Again with references, man!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what app?


The field guide I posted last night. Post #40972, page 2049 I think.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Where's the emoticon for disappointed.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The field guide I posted last night. Post #40972, page 2049 I think.


what?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ya know, it just works in my brain. Then taking into consideration how my brain was “working" 10 days ago…
> and Newt, the reason I was asking about you having an iPhone,(I remembered-yes) is because I downloaded this app on mine. It's the Audubon Field-guide for the Pacific Northwest. From the desert to the sea, if it flies, crawls, or is a carbon based life form, it's in there. It has a gps locator built into it so you can map what you find, but I've yet to get that to work. Maybe not as complete as a paper copy, but when don't you have your phone, right?
> View attachment 111724





this one Newt.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 111795
> 
> this one Newt.


i can't get that app


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Again with references, man!



The difference here is that you're one of only about a dozen that can 'get it' in its entirety.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> The difference here is that you're one of only about a dozen that can 'get it' in its entirety.


 Well, explain! It's obviously a StarWars reference, something about the emperor...
(you know, I always though he needed to drink some orange juice ) ...and the dark side. So, explain!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, explain! It's obviously a StarWars reference, something about the emperor...
> (you know, I always though he needed to drink some orange juice ) ...and the dark side. So, explain!



That's what David said about hating. 

I referenced him referencing Star Wars.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> That's what David said about hating.
> 
> I referenced him referencing Star Wars.


Oh.


----------



## jaizei

So meta.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i can't get that app


Why not, Newt?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Why not, Newt?


cuz my phone is stupid and it no let me do anything


----------



## mike taylor

Howdy Ken! How was your Holliday?


----------



## Yvonne G

My sister just seems to have a sixth sense to know when I 'm sleeping. This is the third day in a row that she phoned me while I was napping. Tomorrow I'm going to unplug the phone. There's just nothing worse than an interrupted nap.


----------



## dmmj

The emperor, just someone who was misunderstood.


----------



## mike taylor

I agree Yvonne! It seems every time I nap my mom comes by to ask about something .


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I get a nap everyday, usually between midnight and 5am.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> The emperor, just someone who was misunderstood.


Not you, though.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Turtulas-Len said:


> I get a nap everyday, usually between midnight and 5am.


I'd just like you to know that it took about 10seconds for my brain to process this post. 
What a refreshing nap!


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm a HUGE fan of naps


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Like this-


----------



## mike taylor

Now he is sleeping peaceful!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello


----------



## mike taylor

Hello Newt!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Hello Newt!


i hate you the most


----------



## mike taylor

Ok thats fine little newt swinger . So whats up with everyone? Nobody's hanging out with the TFO .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Ok thats fine little newt swinger . So whats up with everyone? Nobody's hanging out with the TFO .


i dont hate you mike. do you now hate me cause i said i hated you?


----------



## mike taylor

Nope my son tells me that all the time . Haha thats why I pick on him also .


----------



## puffy137

Whats the point of hating , it just gives you wrinkles !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> Whats the point of hating , it just gives you wrinkles !


ewww, that sounds gross.


----------



## mike taylor

puffy137 said:


> Whats the point of hating , it just gives you wrinkles !


I like that! Wrinkles haha


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ewww, that sounds gross.


 lol They will come to you soon enough ,


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> lol They will come to you soon enough ,


never!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Yep wrinkles come to everybody .


----------



## puffy137

Did you never hear, that at the age of 25 you still have the face you were born with , at 50 you get the face you deserve ? SO , keep smiling


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Yep wrinkles come to everybody .


not me! i have swag


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> Did you never hear, that at the age of 25 you still have the face you were born with , at 50 you get the face you deserve ? SO , keep smiling


thats deep


----------



## puffy137

I'm addicted to MSNBC Rachel Maddow's Show & so I'm up every morning at 5 am to watch, its just gone 6 now & owing to the festive season all shows have been shelved , & I'm bereft.


----------



## puffy137

Deep ! well yes , did you get the impression that Puff is shallow ? lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> I'm addicted to MSNBC Rachel Maddow's Show & so I'm up every morning at 5 am to watch, its just gone 6 now & owing to the festive season all shows have been shelved , & I'm bereft.


i have never heard of that show


----------



## puffy137

Gosh ! I'm surprised. I thought everyone in the US had access to MSNBC. We can get Fox News , BBC World . CNN. ABC. Do you need to buy cable to get these ?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> Gosh ! I'm surprised. I thought everyone in the US had access to MSNBC. We can get Fox News , BBC World . CNN. ABC. Do you need to buy cable to get these ?


eww fox news


----------



## Peytons torts

Yay I have 3 baby Libyan Greek tortoises coming Tuesday if anybody wants any there are 2 left on tortoise supply


----------



## jaizei

puffy137 said:


> I'm addicted to MSNBC Rachel Maddow's Show & so I'm up every morning at 5 am to watch, its just gone 6 now & owing to the festive season all shows have been shelved , & I'm bereft.



I used to watch her show. Even if I don't agree with all of her opinions, I appreciated her wit and quirkiness. But ultimately got tired of the agenda driving the show. But we probably can't get into that.


----------



## puffy137

Peytons torts said:


> Yay I have 3 baby Libyan Greek tortoises coming Tuesday if anybody wants any there are 2 left on tortoise supply


 No thanks I have 12 baby greeks of my own & they are enough just now. Most of the older ones are hibernating ,only a few older males & the odd female come out for a meal . Reeva who's sex I'm still not sure of emerges every morning , without fail , more evidence that she/he/ it is really a male.


----------



## jaizei

Peytons torts said:


> Yay I have 3 baby Libyan Greek tortoises coming Tuesday if anybody wants any there are 2 left on tortoise supply



That sounds exciting.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have never heard of that show



You're killing me smalls


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> You're killing me smalls


what?


----------



## mike taylor

He lives in a cave .


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?


----------



## puffy137

jaizei said:


> I used to watch her show. Even if I don't agree with all of her opinions, I appreciated her wit and quirkiness. But ultimately got tired of the agenda driving the show. But we probably can't get into that.



Yes I know what you mean , guess someone has to give an opposing view to help cancel out Fox , still as you said perhaps this is not the right place to opine ( hehehe got that word from Bill O'Reilly ) . See I am fair & balanced , lol


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?


----------



## mike taylor

jaizei said:


>


Haha I know what your saying .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

you people are mean!


----------



## mike taylor

You're just sensitive! Sir newt swinger


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> You're just sensitive! Sir newt swinger


im not sensitive!


----------



## puffy137

Nick when you say 'swag' do you mean 'bolshie' ?


----------



## puffy137

All this new use of old words has me confused. I had to sling out L.A.Confidential cos I couldn't understand it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> Nick when you say 'swag' do you mean 'bolshie' ?


what does bolshie mean?


----------



## puffy137

bad tempered. uncooperative. Please explain to us geriatrics what 'swag' means exactly ! 
Mike do you know what he means by 'swag' ?


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah what does bolshie mean?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here is what I found for you;
2) (more commonly) an adjective meaning that someone is very assertive in the pursuit of something and/or hostile to authoritarian manoeuvres by others. A bolshy person gets cross if confronted and is likely to say "what's it to you?", "mind your own business" and stuff like that a lot. 

3) also the name of a short-lived youth magazine run by the Alliance for Workers' Liberty.

“He was getting stroppy with me, so I started getting bolshy." 

“A lot of students get a bit bolshy after a few pints."


----------



## mike taylor

I see professor Ken .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i was eating blueberries and i found out there green on the inside you learn something new everyday


----------



## mike taylor

Here's something new . There's a caps lock button on the left hand side of your keyboard.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Here's something new . There's a caps lock button on the left hand side of your keyboard.


WOW REALLY


----------



## mike taylor

Man I'm only three post away from 6000 post!


----------



## mike taylor

Two post away!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

whats a good tv series i can watch I'm bored. my life is boring


----------



## mike taylor

One post away!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> One post away!


lol for me it already says your at 6000


----------



## mike taylor

Bingo!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Bingo!


now your at 6001


----------



## mike taylor

With this one I'm at 6002 post! Hells yeah!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

you never answered my question!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm at 10,000+. Kinda weirded me out for a second but I got over it. 
Newt see if you can find, “Vikings" that was a fun series.


----------



## Elohi

Hey y'all!! How is everyone?!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Last weekend Karen and I went and sent the weekend with my boy and his gal, this weekend my baby girl and her man are up here at our place. Doing good.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> View attachment 111832
> 
> 
> 
> Hey y'all!! How is everyone?!


what if all our torts just think of us as there "food god" and thats all we are to them. ​


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Last weekend Karen and I went and sent the weekend with my boy and his gal, this weekend my baby girl and her man are up here at our place. Doing good.


Good to hear. How are you feeling? Better I hope?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Still remembering stuff. Body seems to be taking its sweet *** time to repair. But I was in back to back car wrecks basically, so I should expect it. You?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Still remembering stuff. Body seems to be taking its sweet *** time to repair. But I was in back to back car wrecks basically, so I should expect it. You?


I'm doing ok. A little under the weather from traveling, stress, and having a sick kiddo. Missing my big kids who went to Missouri on Thursday but should be back Monday morning. 
But I'm glad to be back home and back to somewhat normal routines. I missed my tortoises. These little shellbrats have me wrapped around their, well not their fingers....but you get the idea lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup. I get the tortoise missing bit. And it's never fun when the kids are kids and away. But then the grow up and do things like ride crouch rocket motorcycles and the stress changes completely.


----------



## Elohi

I have terrible hellfire reflux tonight because I ate wheat. I had part of a hamburger bun. It's awful. I never ever get heartburn anymore so I had forgotten how unfun this can be. Wheat sucks.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Shot of lemon juice in a glass of water.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> I have terrible hellfire reflux tonight because I ate wheat. I had part of a hamburger bun. It's awful. I never ever get heartburn anymore so I had forgotten how unfun this can be. Wheat sucks.


(not trying to be mean) is that what happens when you get old?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yup. I get the tortoise missing bit. And it's never fun when the kids are kids and away. But then the grow up and do things like ride crouch rocket motorcycles and the stress changes completely.


Ahhhhh!! I've already had to lay down the law about motorcycles, especially the crotch rocket variety with my son because his dad was going to get him one for his 16th birthday. OVER MY DEAD AND COLD CORPSE. No motorcycles in this city. JUST NO. driving in this city is dangerous enough, not happening at all with only two wheels. When he's an adult making his own decisions that's a different deal, but until then...


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> (not trying to be mean) is that what happens when you get old?


Lol. I had bleeding ulcers at 15. Stress and crappy diet were to blame. I had chronic and miserable heartburn as a teen. Definitely not age related. LOL


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> Lol. I had bleeding ulcers at 15. Stress and crappy diet were to blame. I had chronic and miserable heartburn as a teen. Definitely not age related. LOL


that sucks


----------



## Elohi

I ate more gaviscon than the law should allow. Thinking back. I'm not sure why in the world my Dr didn't even question my diet.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> I ate more gaviscon than the law should allow. Thinking back. I'm not sure why in the world my Dr didn't even question my diet.


whats gaviscon? everyday i eat so much candy and junk food.


----------



## Elohi

I don't have gluten allergy but I do have an intolerance to wheat. Symptoms vary by dosage and variety of source but it's never uneventful. Heartburn is typical. Body aches, headache, and fatigue are also common miseries for me when I eat wheat flours in breads, pastas, ect.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> I don't have gluten allergy but I do have an intolerance to wheat. Symptoms vary by dosage and variety of source but it's never uneventful. Heartburn is typical. Body aches, headache, and fatigue are also common miseries for me when I eat wheat flours in breads, pastas, ect.


so you can't eat pizza!?!? I'm so sorry for you


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats gaviscon? everyday i eat so much candy and junk food.


It's a chewable reflux/heartburn medication that foams up and coats the esophagus and stomach. It also helps neutralize the acid. It works differently than the calcium in tums. Equally chalky and gross though.


----------



## mike taylor

Ken sent you a pm .


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> so you can't eat pizza!?!? I'm so sorry for you


I can but I have to suffer the consequences if it's not gluten free pizza. Thankfully lots of places have gluten free pizza now.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> It's a chewable reflux/heartburn medication that foams up and coats the esophagus and stomach. It also helps neutralize the acid. It works differently than the calcium in tums. Equally chalky and gross though.


that sounds gross


----------



## mike taylor

I can't wait tell spring is here! I hate the cold! Ken where have I been? I didn't know you had two car wrecks .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> I can but I have to suffer the consequences if it's not gluten free pizza. Thankfully lots of places have gluten free pizza now.


does food with gluten taste different?


----------



## Elohi

Did I tell you all that we got the kids a drumset? It's a junior set so it's a better fit for my girls but I'm sure my son will play them too. Little bitty hasn't beat them to death yet but I suspicion my middle daughter will. LOL


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> does food with gluten taste different?


Gluten free bread from a store sucks but homemade is as good as regular bread. Sometimes GF foods aren't that great though.


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> I can't wait tell spring is here! I hate the cold! Ken where have I been? I didn't know you had two car wrecks .


It was so nice yesterday but today it's like the North Pole came to visit Texas. BOO.


----------



## mike taylor

Elohi said:


> It was so nice yesterday but today it's like the North Pole came to visit Texas. BOO.


It's rainy and cold here . All summer we beg for rain but noooo! But as soon as it drops below 60 here comes cold rain!


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> It's rainy and cold here . All summer we beg for rain but noooo! But as soon as it drops below 60 here comes cold rain!


It's supposed to rain here tonight. I'd would be nice to save the rain for hot months, that's for sure!


----------



## Elohi

Oh and by the way guys, I am not convinced Watson was sick, sick. I know I mentioned this before but is it possible eating an entire basil could have caused a wet nose? Like basil oils irritating his mucosa? Because it went away after a few days and he never acted a bit sick.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Night all.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Night all.


good night?


----------



## puffy137

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here is what I found for you;
> 2) (more commonly) an adjective meaning that someone is very assertive in the pursuit of something and/or hostile to authoritarian manoeuvres by others. A bolshy person gets cross if confronted and is likely to say "what's it to you?", "mind your own business" and stuff like that a lot.
> 
> 3) also the name of a short-lived youth magazine run by the Alliance for Workers' Liberty.
> 
> “He was getting stroppy with me, so I started getting bolshy."
> 
> “A lot of students get a bit bolshy after a few pints."


 I am amazed at your erudite brilliance , sir , you shine like a light in the darkness,


----------



## puffy137

mike taylor said:


> Two post away!



Good grief, you can do math too????


----------



## puffy137

Elohi said:


> I ate more gaviscon than the law should allow. Thinking back. I'm not sure why in the world my Dr didn't even question my diet.



As far as I know from personal experience ,heartburn is simply caused by over eating, ( now slap me down someone)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

parasitic twin!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm at 10,000+. Kinda weirded me out for a second but I got over it.
> .




Oh no you don't! I really doubt you want to play "mine is bigger" with me!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> never!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

puffy137 said:


> Gosh ! I'm surprised. I thought everyone in the US had access to MSNBC. We can get Fox News , BBC World . CNN. ABC. Do you need to buy cable to get these ?


You have to buy cable to get BBC too. 
Not for abc CNN NBC and all those newsy channels


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hiyo! Good morning?


----------



## jaizei

Eh. Not really. This rain is sapping the will to work from me. This is book reading weather.


----------



## mike taylor

It rainy and cold . I hate winters! Morning all!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jealous?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Eh. Not really. This rain is sapping the will to work from me. This is book reading weather.




10/4 good buddy!


----------



## Elohi

puffy137 said:


> As far as I know from personal experience ,heartburn is simply caused by over eating, ( now slap me down someone)


I haven't had heartburn in over two years, until I ate an offending food. My husband is exactly the same way, only gets heartburn when he eats wheat. We never would have made that connection if we hadn't changed our diet, because we ate wheat constantly but usually only had evening heartburn. Now we never have it unless we eat breaded stuff. Other issues have disappeared too. 
Definitely not from overrating or we would still have heartburn issues because we still indulge and full up on other foods.


----------



## Elohi

And YUCK. 
This stinks on ice.


----------



## Yvonne G

Here's the outlook for sunny California:





Needless to say, I'm having a terrible hard time getting motivated to go outside and do my morning chores. Notice our humidity is almost 100%, and yet it's not raining. The sun is actually shining.


----------



## mike taylor

Winter sucks the life out of me!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Winter sucks the life out of me!


You should move to Ohio, then! I haven't seen the sun in a long time... good thing clouds are supposed to clear up.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 111841
> 
> Jealous?


73! Can you send me some? I think a box would work! 
EDIT- A big BIG box


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

It's literally just grey out there today. No wind. No sun. And all the wetness from a few days ago's rain is almost all gone.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Winter sucks the life out of me!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I've dilly dallied long enough. It's almost 9a and I'm sure my tortoises would love for me to open their doors and clean out their sheds. Gotta go...


----------



## Elohi

The weeds in my backyard are turning into a jungle. I couldn't be happier! I can feed the tortoises without spending a cent. 
Time to feast!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning! I never post here but read them everyday. I just need to share my day. As of yesterday morning we are dogs sitting a very cute German shorthair. He's almost two and not neutered! The first minute he was here he marked on my dogs bed. I have two dogs. He never calms down. We are on two acres and they ran all day and he never once sat or laid down until 8pm. 

OMG! I am exhausted. He is humping my dogs constantly, little scuffs breakout, my lab gets nervous and barks up a storm. There are tree trimmers on the other side of the fence so my dogs bark, there is now a coyote living in the neighbors yard so it runs along the fence and plays with my dogs. It's play bowing and loves my dogs. I have video. Well that coyote is making me nervous because it could jump the fence. So the dogs can't run the whole yard until the afternoon when he's not visible. Last thing I need is my BF dog to get attacked. Thank goodness our patio has a gate. 

We also had an electrician and a friend over doing work in our house for 5 hours. So I had to keep the dogs out while this GPS is scratching my glass unless I go out with him. Mine are barking. I tried his kennel but he scratches so hard it moves across the room on our tile. Let's just say when that electrician left at 8pm. I was ready for bed. Now picture your own dogs who have to share they're bed which is ours, with a strange dog. It cried for a while trying to escape my room and finally gave up jumped on the bed and slept under the blankets most of the night. My dogs were so tired they didn't have the energy to complain about him being in our bed. 

Now this morning is a little better. The new dog as calmed a bit and mine are snoring on the couch. I have him for 5 days! I can't leave the house because he freaks in the kennel. So my husband and I take turns running errands. Oh, and the electrician is coming back today! 

I no idea this was going to turn into a boring novel! It was just a stressful day!


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> Good morning! I never post here but read them everyday. I just need to share my day. As of yesterday morning we are dogs sitting a very cute German shorthair. He's almost two and not neutered! The first minute he was here he marked on my dogs bed. I have two dogs. He never calms down. We are on two acres and they ran all day and he never once sat or laid down until 8pm.
> 
> OMG! I am exhausted. He is humping my dogs constantly, little scuffs breakout, my lab gets nervous and barks up a storm. There are tree trimmers on the other side of the fence so my dogs bark, there is now a coyote living in the neighbors yard so it runs along the fence and plays with my dogs. It's play bowing and loves my dogs. I have video. Well that coyote is making me nervous because it could jump the fence. So the dogs can't run the whole yard until the afternoon when he's not visible. Last thing I need is my BF dog to get attacked. Thank goodness our patio has a gate.
> 
> We also had an electrician and a friend over doing work in our house for 5 hours. So I had to keep the dogs out while this GPS is scratching my glass unless I go out with him. Mine are barking. I tried his kennel but he scratches so hard it moves across the room on our tile. Let's just say when that electrician left at 8pm. I was ready for bed. Now picture your own dogs who have to share they're bed which is ours, with a strange dog. It cried for a while trying to escape my room and finally gave up jumped on the bed and slept under the blankets most of the night. My dogs were so tired they didn't have the energy to complain about him being in our bed.
> 
> Now this morning is a little better. The new dog as calmed a bit and mine are snoring on the couch. I have him for 5 days! I can't leave the house because he freaks in the kennel. So my husband and I take turns running errands. Oh, and the electrician is coming back today!
> 
> I no idea this was going to turn into a boring novel! It was just a stressful day!



What kind of work are you having done?


----------



## Yvonne G

Not a boring novel at all. I feel for you. Out of the goodness of your heart you accept the job of dog sitting, and it disrupts your whole life! Well, only 4 more days to go!


----------



## Yvonne G

What sounds good for lunch? In the freezer I have ground beef, round steak, T-bone and a couple of frozen dinners (Jimmy Dean, I believe). Maybe I'll make chicken fried steak out of that round steak. Mashed potatoes and country gravy. Yup...that's what I'm gonna do.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> Good morning! I never post here but read them everyday. I just need to share my day. As of yesterday morning we are dogs sitting a very cute German shorthair. He's almost two and not neutered! The first minute he was here he marked on my dogs bed. I have two dogs. He never calms down. We are on two acres and they ran all day and he never once sat or laid down until 8pm.
> 
> OMG! I am exhausted. He is humping my dogs constantly, little scuffs breakout, my lab gets nervous and barks up a storm. There are tree trimmers on the other side of the fence so my dogs bark, there is now a coyote living in the neighbors yard so it runs along the fence and plays with my dogs. It's play bowing and loves my dogs. I have video. Well that coyote is making me nervous because it could jump the fence. So the dogs can't run the whole yard until the afternoon when he's not visible. Last thing I need is my BF dog to get attacked. Thank goodness our patio has a gate.
> 
> We also had an electrician and a friend over doing work in our house for 5 hours. So I had to keep the dogs out while this GPS is scratching my glass unless I go out with him. Mine are barking. I tried his kennel but he scratches so hard it moves across the room on our tile. Let's just say when that electrician left at 8pm. I was ready for bed. Now picture your own dogs who have to share they're bed which is ours, with a strange dog. It cried for a while trying to escape my room and finally gave up jumped on the bed and slept under the blankets most of the night. My dogs were so tired they didn't have the energy to complain about him being in our bed.
> 
> Now this morning is a little better. The new dog as calmed a bit and mine are snoring on the couch. I have him for 5 days! I can't leave the house because he freaks in the kennel. So my husband and I take turns running errands. Oh, and the electrician is coming back today!
> 
> I no idea this was going to turn into a boring novel! It was just a stressful day!


I was actually going to suggest just having him sit outdoors... would that be possible? If the weather is nice and he can get away, it'd give you and your dogs some relief!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> What sounds good for lunch? In the freezer I have ground beef, round steak, T-bone and a couple of frozen dinners (Jimmy Dean, I believe). Maybe I'll make chicken fried steak out of that round steak. Mashed potatoes and country gravy. Yup...that's what I'm gonna do.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tonight we're having this sort-of not-so NewYears party... not many people are coming, so I'm going to virtually invite you all


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Look out everyone! Jacqui's BACK!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

JK, but you knew that!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Sure!
> Hmmm... think it would make it in the mail?



We can always try.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> My sister just seems to have a sixth sense to know when I 'm sleeping. This is the third day in a row that she phoned me while I was napping. Tomorrow I'm going to unplug the phone. There's just nothing worse than an interrupted nap.



Awww sibling love.


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> What kind of work are you having done?



Well, we have a friend who loves to help people! So it all started with just changing every bulb in the house to LED! Then it moved to motion lights for rooms the kids forget to turn lights off. The was wired crappy so our friend called his electrition friend to rewire somethings and help with some outlets that magically stopped working. Our whole house is now LED. We are trying to lower our $400 month bill. Next step might be solar. 

Dog update: He is doing great today!!! Now the only problem is he is just a jumper. My dogs are sick of it! I brought out the spray bottle.


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> Deep ! well yes , did you get the impression that Puff is shallow ? lol



Shallow isn't always bad... like when you fall in water, but can't swim, if it's shallow water it's much better.


----------



## Jacqui

Peytons torts said:


> Yay I have 3 baby Libyan Greek tortoises coming Tuesday if anybody wants any there are 2 left on tortoise supply



A Christmas gift to yourself?


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> Good morning! I never post here but read them everyday. I just need to share my day. As of yesterday morning we are dogs sitting a very cute German shorthair. He's almost two and not neutered! The first minute he was here he marked on my dogs bed. I have two dogs. He never calms down. We are on two acres and they ran all day and he never once sat or laid down until 8pm.
> 
> OMG! I am exhausted. He is humping my dogs constantly, little scuffs breakout, my lab gets nervous and barks up a storm. There are tree trimmers on the other side of the fence so my dogs bark, there is now a coyote living in the neighbors yard so it runs along the fence and plays with my dogs. It's play bowing and loves my dogs. I have video. Well that coyote is making me nervous because it could jump the fence. So the dogs can't run the whole yard until the afternoon when he's not visible. Last thing I need is my BF dog to get attacked. Thank goodness our patio has a gate.
> 
> We also had an electrician and a friend over doing work in our house for 5 hours. So I had to keep the dogs out while this GPS is scratching my glass unless I go out with him. Mine are barking. I tried his kennel but he scratches so hard it moves across the room on our tile. Let's just say when that electrician left at 8pm. I was ready for bed. Now picture your own dogs who have to share they're bed which is ours, with a strange dog. It cried for a while trying to escape my room and finally gave up jumped on the bed and slept under the blankets most of the night. My dogs were so tired they didn't have the energy to complain about him being in our bed.
> 
> Now this morning is a little better. The new dog as calmed a bit and mine are snoring on the couch. I have him for 5 days! I can't leave the house because he freaks in the kennel. So my husband and I take turns running errands. Oh, and the electrician is coming back today!
> 
> I no idea this was going to turn into a boring novel! It was just a stressful day!


Does this dog fetch? If he does get one of those Chuck it ball thrower's and run his butt off  or fill a Kong with peanut butter and put it in the freezer for a couple hours. Put him in his crate away from everybody else with the Kong.maybe throw a blanket over the crate.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> View attachment 111832
> 
> Hey y'all!! How is everyone?!


Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## mike taylor

Afternoon Jacqui!


----------



## Momof4

leigti said:


> Does this dog fetch? If he does get one of those Chuck it ball thrower's and run his butt off  or fill a Kong with peanut butter and put it in the freezer for a couple hours. Put him in his crate away from everybody else with the Kong.maybe throw a blanket over the crate.



They ran and ran in the yard for hours!! He never tires, and he was very nervous! He has only been left once before and was scared. He is calmer today but I'm getting ready to walk the property for the coyote and let them run again if it's clear. I work in the RF enclosure while they play. Everything is cool now.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> parasitic twin!!!!
> 
> View attachment 111835


Interesting.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> What sounds good for lunch? In the freezer I have ground beef, round steak, T-bone and a couple of frozen dinners (Jimmy Dean, I believe). Maybe I'll make chicken fried steak out of that round steak. Mashed potatoes and country gravy. Yup...that's what I'm gonna do.



You actually make that homemade?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Now this morning is a little better. The new dog as calmed a bit and mine are snoring on the couch. I have him for 5 days! I can't leave the house because he freaks in the kennel. So my husband and I take turns running errands. Oh, and the electrician is coming back today!
> I no idea this was going to turn into a boring novel! It was just a stressful day!



We like reading novels, so always feel free to write them for us.  I bet the dog will be much better each day it is with you.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Tonight we're having this sort-of not-so NewYears party... not many people are coming, so I'm going to virtually invite you all



You are the first person to ever invite me to a party!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Look out everyone! Jacqui's BACK!



Oh no!! Should we run and hide?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Well, we have a friend who loves to help people! So it all started with just changing every bulb in the house to LED! Then it moved to motion lights for rooms the kids forget to turn lights off. The was wired crappy so our friend called his electrition friend to rewire somethings and help with some outlets that magically stopped working. Our whole house is now LED. We are trying to lower our $400 month bill. Next step might be solar.
> 
> Dog update: He is doing great today!!! Now the only problem is he is just a jumper. My dogs are sick of it! I brought out the spray bottle.


I'd like to change our place to solar.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Afternoon Jacqui!



*waves* How is your Sunday going?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Oh no!! Should we run and hide?


I did!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> You are the first person to ever invite me to a party!


I don't believe that!  Well, we have stuff to eat. How do you feel about perogys? (I SO did not get that right )


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I did!



Not very good, because I can see you right there.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't believe that!  Well, we have stuff to eat. How do you feel about perogys? (I SO did not get that right )



What are they? Honest, never invited to a party.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 111841
> 
> Jealous?


Ok.. Maybe it's a little colder where I am actually at:


That's 55.4 F. On the bright side I can see my breath


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Not very good, because I can see you right there.








Hide and seek with you must be quick.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I did!



Pfft. You're not even in ninja mode.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> What are they? Honest, never invited to a party.


You know... perogys? The delicious doughy thing filled wit potatoes and cheese that you make in a crock pot?

Oh. excuse, it's '*Pierogi' *


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hide and seek with you must be quick.


*LOL!!!!!*


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Pfft. You're not even in ninja mode.


 I guess I suck at hiding! Don't worry... I'll get better


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You know... perogys? The delicious doughy thing filled wit potatoes and cheese that you make in a crock pot?
> 
> Oh. excuse, it's '*Pierogi' *


Nope, never had one.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I guess I suck at hiding! Don't worry... I'll get better


Promises promises


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Nope, never had one.


 Virutally sending you some NOW-




-They are SO good. You can buy them at stores.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Promises promises


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Ok.. Maybe it's a little colder where I am actually at:
> View attachment 111880
> 
> That's 55.4 F. On the bright side I can see my breath


55! That's gorgeous!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Effectively hiding... now


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> 55! That's gorgeous!


It's kind of nice, I have to admit... I like the cold.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hah! How was that hiding! I was so stealthy you didn't even know I was here! 
('Cause I wasn't...  )


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> It's kind of nice, I have to admit... I like the cold.


Move here...


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Virutally sending you some NOW-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -They are SO good. You can buy them at stores.



They do look good.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> They do look good.


Delicious.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hah! How was that hiding! I was so stealthy you didn't even know I was here!
> ('Cause I wasn't...  )



You did good. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Delicious.


What brand do you like?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> You did good. lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> What brand do you like?


Mrs T's. There are all kinds of fillings, but over here the potatoes and cheese are the favorite 
You can cook them in butter, water, oil, and you can spice them too, be plain is the best


----------



## Jacqui

I need to see if they have that brand here.


----------



## mike taylor

Did you get a new computer? Hummmm Jacqui


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Did you get a new computer? Hummmm Jacqui


Oh yeah! Jacqui! What ever happened to your computer?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, remember me???? My computer is barely working....but I guess it's got here so that's good.... All my pictures are gone, 2000 of them. Bob swimming, dead turtles etc. It really upsets me...but here I am, and I have a camera full of pictures. I haven't tried that yet, I wanted to come here first...


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, Maggie! You're back! Welcome home welcome home! ! !


----------



## Abdulla6169

maggie3fan said:


> Well, remember me???? My computer is barely working....but I guess it's got here so that's good.... All my pictures are gone, 2000 of them. Bob swimming, dead turtles etc. It really upsets me...but here I am, and I have a camera full of pictures. I haven't tried that yet, I wanted to come here first...


Yay! Welcome back!


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> They ran and ran in the yard for hours!! He never tires, and he was very nervous! He has only been left once before and was scared. He is calmer today but I'm getting ready to walk the property for the coyote and let them run again if it's clear. I work in the RF enclosure while they play. Everything is cool now.


I'm glad it's better today. Those pointers or bread to run all day, I guess he has good bloodlines  you can try the kong trick in his crate tonight so maybe everybody can get some sleep.and I would strongly suggest to the owner they get hum fixed also


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## Jacqui

*waves* Hi Noel!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Well, remember me???? My computer is barely working....but I guess it's got here so that's good.... All my pictures are gone, 2000 of them. Bob swimming, dead turtles etc. It really upsets me...but here I am, and I have a camera full of pictures. I haven't tried that yet, I wanted to come here first...


Maggie!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

sad http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/...turtles-worth-more-hk14-million-village-house


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh yeah! Jacqui! What ever happened to your computer?



It's broken and would be too much to repair. So have to save money to get a used one, but have other bills I need to pay first. So weeks more of the library and like today I am at my daughter's and using hers.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Did you get a new computer? Hummmm Jacqui



Nopers. Today I am using my daughter's.


----------



## Jacqui

Just had a yummy family lunch.  It was ham and I really wanted turkey, but atleast it was family time!!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> sad http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/article/1668692/burglars-steal-rare-turtles-worth-more-hk14-million-village-house



Very sad.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *waves* Hi Noel!


Hi Jacqui *waves back*


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

im sick


----------



## mike taylor

Man, I think if I had turtles worth that much I would be armed and dangerous . Wait I am armed and dangerous . I hate a thief . I wish it was legal to cut hands off in the U.S.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Very sad.


What is this this world coming to? So tragic


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Man, I think if I had turtles worth that much I would be armed and dangerous . Wait I am armed and dangerous . I hate a thief . I wish it was legal to cut hands off in the U.S.


something a republican would say....


----------



## dmmj

Am I the only one who finds it odd, that sam the butcher on the brady bunch, was always deliviring some "meat"?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Am I the only one who finds it odd, that sam the butcher on the brady bunch, was always deliviring some "meat"?



Why do you think Alice was always so happy and smiling?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jacqui *waves back*



Did you guys ever get the kitchen all done?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> Am I the only one who finds it odd, that sam the butcher on the brady bunch, was always deliviring some "meat"?


i have have never watched that show


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im sick



As in fever and coughing? (quickly moves the laptop further away)


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have have never watched that show



"Marsha Marsha Marsh"


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> As in fever and coughing? (quickly moves the laptop further away)


sore throat and runny nose


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

maggie3fan said:


> Well, remember me???? My computer is barely working....but I guess it's got here so that's good.... All my pictures are gone, 2000 of them. Bob swimming, dead turtles etc. It really upsets me...but here I am, and I have a camera full of pictures. I haven't tried that yet, I wanted to come here first...


MAGGIE! Maybe you should try the library too


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> "Marsha Marsha Marsh"


what?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> MAGGIE! Maybe you should try the library too


who's maggie?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> As in fever and coughing? (quickly moves the laptop further away)


I already scootched!


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im sick


Oh that sucks. I hope you feel better. I'm just getting over being sick


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who's maggie?


maggie3fan, of course! Maggie is Yvonne's sister. But of course you SHOULD know this!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who's maggie?



Maggie is Yvonne's sister and Bob the sulcata's person.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Did you guys ever get the kitchen all done?


Still working on it. It's taking so long because it's connected to a bathroom


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I already scootched!



You are smart.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> maggie3fan, of course! Maggie is Yvonne's sister. But of course you SHOULD know this!



For fun, something I came across the other day.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/m-c.11100/


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> sore throat and runny nose


That's what I had


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Still working on it. It's taking so long because it's connected to a bathroom



Atleast no ER visit!!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> That's what I had



I think it was going round to all those folks who had birthdays the day after Christmas.


----------



## AZtortMom

jaizei said:


> For fun, something I came across the other day.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/m-c.11100/


That's awesome!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> maggie3fan, of course! Maggie is Yvonne's sister. But of course you SHOULD know this!





Jacqui said:


> Maggie is Yvonne's sister and Bob the sulcata's person.


what Yvonne has a sister!!!??


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Atleast no ER visit!!


ssshhh! *elbowing Jacqui*


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what Yvonne has a sister!!!??



Yes. They are pretty much completely different personalities.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> ssshhh! *elbowing Jacqui*



Sorry didn't mean to tempt fate.


----------



## AZtortMom

Sounds like me and my sister


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what Yvonne has a sister!!!??



I thought it was an in-joke for a long time.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Yes. They are pretty much completely different personalities.


wait who's Yvonne?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Sounds like me and my sister



Me and mine are like that too.


----------



## AZtortMom

*rolling eyes so hard I saw my brain*


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wait who's Yvonne?



I know your just kidding....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> I know your just kidding....


kidding about what?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *rolling eyes so hard I saw my brain*



Be careful you don't get stuck in that position.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> kidding about what?



Who is Yvonne


----------



## AZtortMom

Russian you know


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Who is Yvonne


why are you asking me this? i don't know the answer!


----------



## AZtortMom

*face palm*


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *face palm*



We need that double face palm picture again.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why are you asking me this? i don't know the answer!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Jacqui

Thanks Nick, that's the one!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 111908


haha i got the picture before you!


----------



## Jacqui

You too, Noel! See I just have to wish for something in here and it appears.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

can you answer my question?


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> haha i got the picture before you!


Yes you did  
Yvonne is a long standing member as well as a moderator on the forum. She also has a lot of tortoises and is extremely knowledgeable person.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne
i was not making fun of you, please don't hurt me


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> For fun, something I came across the other day.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/m-c.11100/



I'm having trouble deciding if your new avatar is supposed to be a picture or supposed to look like it does???


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yvonne G

Cameron: Thanks for the trip down memory lane. To be honest, I wasn't as bad a driver as Maggie made out. Did I cut the corners sort of close? Yeah, but she was never in any danger. That was a fun m/c. But it was too expensive to insure it. Back in those days there weren't many insurance companies willing to insure such a big motorcycle.


----------



## Peytons torts

Jacqui said:


> A Christmas gift to yourself?


Yup


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> something a republican would say....


What is that supposed to mean? Rule breaker!


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> It's broken and would be too much to repair. So have to save money to get a used one, but have other bills I need to pay first. So weeks more of the library and like today I am at my daughter's and using hers.


Maybe you can take your computer in and some computer expert can get the pictures for you off of it. it would be worth a try.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OMG! Th


jaizei said:


> I thought it was an in-joke for a long time.


Thank you so much for finding those pictures. They made me get all teary eyed. Yvonne and I may be really different, but we mostly get along, and we have had some good times. Laughed a lot. And you realize I used a little editorial license in that story... Those pictures don't even look old to me, oh, Lord, I think I have to go lay down...


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## dmmj

I'm bored, gonna go spin some straw into gold.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey! Frank! Are you in there buddy?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Hey! Frank! Are you in there buddy?


who's frank?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who's frank?



I don't know who Frank is, but he may be inside that post.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> I don't know who Frank is, but he may be inside that post.


what do you mean he is inside the post?


----------



## jaizei

That's the joke. Mike was captioning the picture Noel posted of the horse with his head on the post. The horse is saying "Hey! Frank! Are you in there buddy?".


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> That's the joke. Mike was captioning the picture Noel posted of the horse with his head on the post. The horse is saying "Hey! Frank! Are you in there buddy?".


i dont understand


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## jaizei




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> You too, Noel! See I just have to wish for something in here and it appears.


I know there's a perfect pic out there for this, but I couldn't find it


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello yellow turtle!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I know there's a perfect pic out there for this, but I couldn't find it


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello yellow turtle!


its been 5 minutes and you haven't said hi to me, does that means we are not friends and you hate me


----------



## Telid

dmmj said:


> I'm bored, gonna go spin some straw into gold.


Want to teach me how to do that?


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i dont understand



That's because you don't pay attention in school and you get bad grades. All that book learning helps your mind to work and be able to figure out what people are saying.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> That's because you don't pay attention in school and you get bad grades. All that book learning helps your mind to work and be able to figure out what people are saying.


thats kinda rude! i do pay attention in school! your mean i don't like you anymore


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! Thank goodness!!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having trouble deciding if your new avatar is supposed to be a picture or supposed to look like it does???



I'm kinda disappointed in myself that I didn't think of this sooner.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! Thank goodness!!


why are you so mean to me?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I'm kinda disappointed in myself that I didn't think of this sooner.



And still no help in deciphering it?

...oh! I get it (I think). Now you can say that you have a picture of yourself in your avatar, and if we can't see it, it's just because our computer won't open it.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why are you so mean to me?




Payback's no fun, is it?


----------



## leigti

I'm sorry but I have to vent for a minute. I think I need to step away from the forum for a while, I am getting extremely irritated with some of the posts. I'm getting in debates with people that just end up going in circles.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Payback's no fun, is it?


i was just kidding around with the old people stuff i didn't mean to be mean and i stopped!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its been 5 minutes and you haven't said hi to me, does that means we are not friends and you hate me


I left! I'm kind of in the middle of a party.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Telid said:


> Want to teach me how to do that?


You can't learn.  Unlike dmmj, you are not a grumpy little man who likes terrorizing future children


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I left! I'm kind of in the middle of a party.



I know; invite us to a party and leave us standing awkwardly alone in the corner.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I know; invite us to a party and leave us standing awkwardly alone in the corner.


 You're not awkward! You're the life-


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne do you really hate me?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Yvonne do you really hate me?


I think she is ignoring you just to bug you.


----------



## jaizei

She's been gone since her last post so she's not even really ignoring him specifically.


----------



## leigti

jaizei said:


> She's been gone since her last post so she's not even really ignoring him specifically.


Oh, he's just insecure  hey RST, you have been dealing out a lot of crap to people, now it's coming back at you  but in a friendly manner. If people didn't like you they would definitely tell you so.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah newt swinger quit picking on us . This is a serious tortoise forum here . We have no time for any jokes here . Gosh!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey Ken, sent you a p.m. .


----------



## AmRoKo

Chicken riding a sulcata. Enjoy.


----------



## mike taylor

My sulcata Harry would always chase my chickens out of his enclosure . Funny stuff wish I would have recorded it .


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good Morning Everyone!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning all


----------



## sissyofone

Goodmorning Everyone


----------



## Yvonne G

Wishing all of my Forum buddies a very happy and productive day...even you, Little Nicky!


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> I'm sorry but I have to vent for a minute. I think I need to step away from the forum for a while, I am getting extremely irritated with some of the posts. I'm getting in debates with people that just end up going in circles.



Don't take a break, just walk away for those stupid threads. Some people will argue about arguing for no other reason than, well, to argue. Forget em' and come chat with me


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Wishing all of my Forum buddies a very happy and productive day...even you, Little Nicky!





russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Yvonne do you really hate me?



She was just kidding NickyPoo, she didn't really mean "even you" hahahahahahahahaha grrrrrrrrr


----------



## mike taylor

I with you in that Kevin. It's like two people get off on making people fill stupid .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Maggie is Yvonne's sister and Bob the sulcata's person.


LOL, Bob has 'claimed' her


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> *rolling eyes so hard I saw my brain*


ER visit?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having trouble deciding if your new avatar is supposed to be a picture or supposed to look like it does???


Oh, that's on purpose? I just thought my computer was having issues 

EDIT-  posted too soon...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello TFO.
I have a serious day today, because this is a serious thread. (No tribute was enough, mike! )
What serious activities are you guys going to partake in today?


----------



## tortdad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello TFO.
> I have a serious day today, because this is a serious thread. (No tribute was enough, mike! )
> What serious activities are you guys going to partake in today?


As long as the shipping info is correct I'll be picking up and starting the construction of my little boys new backyard play set. It's one of those cedar wood play house/ swing sets thingie ma bobbers you can get. 

I will also be paying bills. Booooooo


----------



## Yvonne G

I like those play sets. Your son is a lucky lad. They get a lot of use out of them too. The folks across the street from me had one and their kids were on it constantly.

I'm going to be packing garden trash into the green waste barrel for Wednesday's pick up, then I'll go to the P.O. to see if my new credit card has arrived yet. Damn! I need to spend money. Where's my new card?


----------



## AmRoKo

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello TFO.
> I have a serious day today, because this is a serious thread. (No tribute was enough, mike! )
> What serious activities are you guys going to partake in today?



I'm going to the dentist. yaaaaaaaaaaay. I hate waiting rooms.


----------



## AmRoKo

mike taylor said:


> My sulcata Harry would always chase my chickens out of his enclosure . Funny stuff wish I would have recorded it .



Wish you had recorded it! Would have loved to seen that, sounds funny.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AmRoKo said:


> I'm going to the dentist. yaaaaaaaaaaay. I hate waiting rooms.


I have only been to the dentist once... and I was THIS close to getting an appointment for some unnecessary wisdom yanking, but he decided they were okay after all 
Have fun... bring a book... maybe us...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AmRoKo said:


> Wish you had recorded it! Would have loved to seen that, sounds funny.


I looked up 'tortoise chasing chicken' just for fun to see if I could find a fitting picture, but most of the pictures depicted tortoises doing something terribly inappropriate! 
(Sorry Cowboy Ken, only you get share that stuff )


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> As long as the shipping info is correct I'll be picking up and starting the construction of my little boys new backyard play set. It's one of those cedar wood play house/ swing sets thingie ma bobbers you can get.
> 
> I will also be paying bills. Booooooo


 Hmm, today is Monday. Guess I should have guessed it would be flavorless! 
Read the instructions


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Productive huh? Nap? That's productive, right? We had a big weekend. The kids came up and we went into town for dinner Saturday night. Wore us out, I'll tell you what. Laid around watching recorded movies Sunday, and now I feel whipped again...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Naps are VERY productive! At least you got a visit with your kids!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning! Dog sitting is going pretty well but the coyote is the problem now. I closed all the patio gates so the dogs can't go to the big yard where the coyote lives on the other side of the fence. I let the dogs out at 6am and my dogs went crazy so I grabbed all 3 dogs and my husband went out with a flashlight and the sucker was in our yard stalking our dogs!! It jumped back over the fence and I called a wild life trapping guy, and waiting for him to return my call.


----------



## AmRoKo

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I have only been to the dentist once... and I was THIS close to getting an appointment for some unnecessary wisdom yanking, but he decided they were okay after all
> Have fun... bring a book... maybe us...



Man I had to get my wisdom teeth out when I was 18, Everyone in my family eventually has their wisdom teeth start growing in some weird direction or just plain being painful for us. My brother had the worst wisdom teeth, they were growing the complete opposite direction- they were growing towards his brain. My wisdom teeth were just to big for my mouth and causing pain and swelling, my face would blow up like a balloon.


----------



## AmRoKo

Momof4 said:


> Good morning! Dog sitting is going pretty well but the coyote is the problem now. I closed all the patio gates so the dogs can't go to the big yard where the coyote lives on the other side of the fence. I let the dogs out at 6am and my dogs went crazy so I grabbed all 3 dogs and my husband went out with a flashlight and the sucker was in our yard stalking our dogs!! It jumped back over the fence and I called a wild life trapping guy, and waiting for him to return my call.



Wow, coyote's are dangerous critters, hope you can get him away from your dogs.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AmRoKo said:


> Man I had to get my wisdom teeth out when I was 18, Everyone in my family eventually has their wisdom teeth start growing in some weird direction or just plain being painful for us. My brother had the worst wisdom teeth, they were growing the complete opposite direction- they were growing towards his brain. My wisdom teeth were just to big for my mouth and causing pain and swelling, my face would blow up like a balloon.


 Hopefully in the next few hundred years the human body will get the hint and stop producing them


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> something a republican would say....



lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> Good morning! Dog sitting is going pretty well but the coyote is the problem now. I closed all the patio gates so the dogs can't go to the big yard where the coyote lives on the other side of the fence. I let the dogs out at 6am and my dogs went crazy so I grabbed all 3 dogs and my husband went out with a flashlight and the sucker was in our yard stalking our dogs!! It jumped back over the fence and I called a wild life trapping guy, and waiting for him to return my call.


Coyotes are smart,bold little things.They can be dangerous, so just be careful with your dogs 
(I kinda think they're misunderstood )


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Naps are VERY productive! At least you got a visit with your kids!


We had a great visit with the kids. Karen laughed at me last night when I complained about being beat. She said something like, “Ooh. Ken goes to town for dinner and it wears him out!" But it's the truth. Halfway through dinner, I was ready for the couch and comfy pants. Yes Newt, it's an old people thing.


----------



## mike taylor

I hate going to town on the weekend . Just sucks the life right out of me . I can work all day in the yard and I'm good . The wife makes me drive to town it kills me . To many people .


----------



## Elohi

I guess it's time for a bigger water dish. LOL


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AmRoKo said:


> Wow, coyote's are dangerous critters, hope you can get him away from your dogs.


coyotes killed 25 of my chickens and my neighbors dog and cat.


----------



## jaizei

Hey Nicky, I thought they'd run you off.


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> coyotes killed 25 of my chickens and my neighbors dog and cat.


I just received a video of a pack of feral dogs attacking & killing 16 deer, this happened to us a few years ago , we lost 12 deer to dogs that dug under their enclosure .
I could post the video but it might be too graphic.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I hate going to town on the weekend . Just sucks the life right out of me . I can work all day in the yard and I'm good . The wife makes me drive to town it kills me . To many people .


What about coming to my place for a BBQ. I'm down for whenever.


----------



## mike taylor

Sounds good!


----------



## dmmj

They say you act as young as you feel, great..... I'm dead!


----------



## Jacqui

**waves* *


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> They say you act as young as you feel, great..... I'm dead!



*walks over the dead body* How's everybody doing this fine Monday (also known as the last Monday of the year)


----------



## Jacqui

Peytons torts said:


> Yup



I like those kinds.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 111930



That should say, "Critters"


----------



## Jacqui

Telid said:


> Want to teach me how to do that?



Would be a neat trick, huh.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I'm sorry but I have to vent for a minute. I think I need to step away from the forum for a while, I am getting extremely irritated with some of the posts. I'm getting in debates with people that just end up going in circles.



 Sorry, hope you can come back soon, but understand about the having to step away for a bit.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I know; invite us to a party and leave us standing awkwardly alone in the corner.


lol that's how I always figured a party would be for me.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> *walks over the dead body* How's everybody doing this fine Monday (also known as the last Monday of the year)


I didn't think of that!
I'm actually dreading 2015 a bit... anyone else?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> That should say, "Critters"


"shhh i can't talk to you i want to pretend I'm sad so Yvonne feels bad for being a meany"


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello Jacqui! How are you doing today?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> "shhh i can't talk to you i want to pretend I'm sad so Yvonne feels bad for being a meany"


Nick, you dish it out... but _you_ don't like it when it's dished out. Yvonne wasn't mean at all.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello TFO.
> I have a serious day today, because this is a serious thread. (No tribute was enough, mike! )
> What serious activities are you guys going to partake in today?



ummm eating? Serious is doing animal chores and picking up more critter food... and of course the most important and serious thing of all.... being on TFO.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> As long as the shipping info is correct I'll be picking up and starting the construction of my little boys new backyard play set. It's one of those cedar wood play house/ swing sets thingie ma bobbers you can get.
> 
> I will also be paying bills. Booooooo



*hands him a few more bills to pay* You are showing us once it's done, correct?


----------



## Jacqui

AmRoKo said:


> I'm going to the dentist. yaaaaaaaaaaay. I hate waiting rooms.



 Not liking your day.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nick, you dish it out... but _you_ don't like it when it's dished out. Yvonne wasn't mean at all.


no, Yvonne is a meany


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> coyotes killed 25 of my chickens and my neighbors dog and cat.



 Seems CA coyotes are a bit more aggressive then the ones most of us have to deal with.


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> I just received a video of a pack of feral dogs attacking & killing 16 deer, this happened to us a few years ago , we lost 12 deer to dogs that dug under their enclosure .
> I could post the video but it might be too graphic.



You raise deer?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I didn't think of that!
> I'm actually dreading 2015 a bit... anyone else?



Nope it's just a bunch of days, just take them one at a time.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I didn't think of that!
> I'm actually dreading 2015 a bit... anyone else?




Why?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no, Yvonne is a meany



Your completely wrong on that. She is one of the sweetest people you will ever meet.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Why?


Because... new year... all the sentimental stuff... lots to do...


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> "shhh i can't talk to you i want to pretend I'm sad so Yvonne feels bad for being a meany"



You'll be waiting a while.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Nope it's just a bunch of days, just take them one at a time.


I love your outlook!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Seems CA coyotes are a bit more aggressive then the ones most of us have to deal with.


*Many coyotes, mostly in the east, are interbreeding with wolves and creating the most cunning and creative mammalian predator scientists have ever seen in the US.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> You'll be waiting a while.


I don't think he's that patient...


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> You'll be waiting a while.



The word forever comes to my mind.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Because... new year... all the sentimental stuff... lots to do...



I guess I'm just not sentimental. The hardest part for me is remembering to put the right year on checks.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> *Many coyotes, mostly in the east, are interbreeding with wolves and creating the most cunning and creative mammalian predator scientists have ever seen in the US.


did you know Tigers and Lions actually mated in the wild, but them people killed a bunch of both species and now it no happens no more. look at these pictures the rages of tigers and lions did overlap the first map is lions and the second is tigers.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> *Many coyotes, mostly in the east, are interbreeding with wolves and creating the most cunning and creative mammalian predator scientists have ever seen in the US.



Wish the coyotes around here had wolves to breed with (as in I wish we had wolves). I figure the CA ones are more because the people have taken over, so the coyotes now live with humans and lack the fear they once had. Now they have no fear of going for man's pets, even when man is there with them.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> did you know Tigers and Lions actually mated in the wild, but them people killed a bunch of both species and now it no happens no more. look at these pictures the rages of tigers and lions did overlap the first map is lions and the second is tigers.
> 
> View attachment 112004
> View attachment 112005
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing. It's actually a thing in captivity too, they are called ligers. Leopards and tigers mixed together are adorable.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't think he's that patient...



Me either.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Wish the coyotes around here had wolves to breed with (as in I wish we had wolves). I figure the CA ones are more because the people have taken over, so the coyotes now live with humans and lack the fear they once had. Now they have no fear of going for man's pets, even when man is there with them.


Did you know that they (not sure who!) want to take wolves off the ESL? Even tough the point of the ESL is to 'Restore an animal to it's FULL former range' and wolves have yet to be re-established in several states!


----------



## Jacqui

I know. Plus you can already hunt them in the few places where they live.  I think that is so wrong.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I know. Plus you can already hunt them in the few places where they live.  I think that is so wrong.


 You guys have red wolves, though... which are in such a critical state because it's legal to coyotes, and red wolves are so slim and smaller that their wolfier relatives, they easily get shot at.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how he breath???!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You guys have red wolves, though... which are in such a critical state because it's legal to coyotes, and red wolves are so slim and smaller that their wolfier relatives, they easily get shot at.



I don't believe we currently have any wild wolves here in Nebraska.


----------



## Jacqui

Nick, I thought you were trying to make Yvonne think you were sad and so not posting.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I don't believe we currently have any wild wolves here in Nebraska.


Close around there  I'm not really sure where red wolves borders are


----------



## Jacqui

In this state if a cougar or a bear (or moose or elk) happen to pass through, they usually get killed right away. Sadly farmer/rancher mentality is one where a wolf would never live once it was known to be around.


----------



## Jacqui

going to be 0 tonight and negative numbers tomorrow night (before the lovely wind gets factored in  )


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Nick, I thought you were trying to make Yvonne think you were sad and so not posting.


have decided to forgive Yvonne for her meanness


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> have decided to forgive Yvonne for her meanness



Doesn't she have to be mean, BEFORE you can forgive her for it???


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Doesn't she have to be mean, BEFORE you can forgive her for it???


i don't know...maybe


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't know...maybe


----------



## Jacqui

Time for me to go...

*waves at Yvonne, Noel, Steven, Ken, Mike, and all the rest of you whom I didn't get to share time with today.*

The rest of you, was nice to spend some time with you.

See you all tomorrow...maybe. Not sure I want to drive into town in the cold tomorrow.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Time for me to go...
> 
> *waves at Yvonne, Noel, Steven, Ken, Mike, and all the rest of you whom I didn't get to share time with today.*
> 
> The rest of you, was nice to spend some time with you.
> 
> See you all tomorrow...maybe. Not sure I want to drive into town in the cold tomorrow.


goodnight


----------



## Momof4

Well, it's $1000 for 10 days of service to trap the coyote. Animal control said we could haze it with water and vinegar or with a paintball gun. 
I don't know what to do! I don't mind the coyotes but family and pets come first around here. Lead poisoning maybe?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Well, it's $1000 for 10 days of service to trap the coyote. Animal control said we could haze it with water and vinegar or with a paintball gun.
> I don't know what to do! I don't mind the coyotes but family and pets come first around here. Lead poisoning maybe?


why don't you just ask the coyotes politely to go away?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why don't you just ask the coyotes politely to go away?


That will never work, everyone knows coyotes don't speak English...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> That will never work, everyone knows coyotes don't speak English...


what language do they speak?


----------



## mike taylor

Coyotes around here are to be shot on site . Parks and wildlife tell you to . They also let you shot as many wild pigs as you can.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Coyotes around here are to be shot on site . Parks and wildlife tell you to . They also let you shot as many wild pigs as you can.


why?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why?


I would suspect it is because they are in invasive species. Those wild pigs are nasty.


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening all  sorry for the late appearance busy day
Hope everyone is well


----------



## jskahn

mike taylor said:


> Coyotes around here are to be shot on site . Parks and wildlife tell you to . They also let you shot as many wild pigs as you can.


Where is that?


----------



## mike taylor

New Caney Tx. The pigs are invasive . The coyote will kill 4h and ffa show livestock . The guy down the road has cows and they eat the the babies and can even take down old cows .


----------



## mike taylor

My son hunts the hogs but we don't shoot coyotes they were here long before me . They will be here long after me . The only way I would shoot one is if they get in my yard . Other than that they are safe from me .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> My son hunts the hogs but we don't shoot coyotes they were here long before me . They will be here long after me . The only way I would shoot one is if they get in my yard . Other than that they are safe from me .


why don't we just love the worlds animals, and we can all live in harmony


----------



## mike taylor

We do! Pigs go good with biscuits and gravy .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> We do! Pigs go good with biscuits and gravy .


but i dont like gravy


----------



## mike taylor

Well don't eat the gravy . More for me .


----------



## jskahn

mike taylor said:


> New Caney Tx. The pigs are invasive . The coyote will kill 4h and ffa show livestock . The guy down the road has cows and they eat the the babies and can even take down old cows .


I can't figure why wild pigs are not fair game everywhere. Better to eat them before they destroy everything.Even if they were shot and donated to charities.


----------



## mike taylor

I know right! They make good sausage . Here as long as you have a hunting license you can take them year round . In Texas you have to have a hunting or fishing license to catch turtles and frogs believe it or not .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I know right! They make good sausage . Here as long as you have a hunting license you can take them year round . In Texas you have to have a hunting or fishing license to catch turtles and frogs believe it or not .


but turtles are not for eating!!!!


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but turtles are not for eating!!!!


----------



## jskahn

mike taylor said:


> I know right! They make good sausage . Here as long as you have a hunting license you can take them year round . In Texas you have to have a hunting or fishing license to catch turtles and frogs believe it or not .


The same for turtles here in AZ. Fishing license for turtles, and hunting license for other reptiles.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pet/4815993148.html this turtes was owned by his now ex girlfriend and this guy even says he doesn't care about it!!!!! look at the poor things eyes


----------



## Maggie Cummings

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats kinda rude! i do pay attention in school! your mean i don't like you anymore


It's 'you're' mean, not 'your'. 'You're' means you are...but 'your' shows ownership. If you'd learn in school you would know that....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

maggie3fan said:


> It's 'you're' mean, not 'your'. 'You're' means you are...but 'your' shows ownership. If you'd learn in school you would know that....


im dyslexic its hard for me to learn that stuff


----------



## Elohi

You know what stinks?
Wanting to handle the tortoises but it's after lights out so they're all asleep. -sigh-
#tortoisepeopleproblems


----------



## Elohi

So I'll have wine instead. -sigh-


----------



## dmmj

2015 should be a great year, it's the year marty mcfly travelled to in the second movie. Hover boards, here I come, also self fittinng clothes, 3-d movies, and a new pepsi flavor. Future here we come!


----------



## mike taylor

I was talking about eating pigs not turtles .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I was talking about eating pigs not turtles .


are you saying we should eat turtles


----------



## mike taylor

Nope! No turtle eating here . I was talking about catching turtles and frog . You have to have a fishing license.


----------



## Telid

Elohi said:


> You know what stinks?
> Wanting to handle the tortoises but it's after lights out so they're all asleep. -sigh-
> #tortoisepeopleproblems


Leave them alone, El. Go to bed -.-


----------



## puffy137

Jacqui said:


> You raise deer?



We did until we lost so many , then we gave up. Wild country that desert.


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im dyslexic its hard for me to learn that stuff


!!!! Fibber!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> !!!! Fibber!


that wasn't a lie


----------



## puffy137

leigti said:


> I would suspect it is because they are in invasive species. Those wild pigs are nasty.


 My sweet bunny Madeline has eaten all my pink petunias darn it , & they were in a raised flower bed , I never thought she would work out how to reach them, does anyone know a flower I can plant that bunnies don't like ???


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that wasn't a lie



Maybe not a lie , but you would not be able to perform as well as you do if you were seriously dyslexic


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> Maybe not a lie , but you would not be able to perform as well as you do if you were seriously dyslexic


i couldn't read till i was 11, you kinda being an jerk right now and making me feel sad


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, hey, hey language!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Hey, hey, hey language!


 sorry


----------



## tortdad

So we have a few new additions to the family. I got a call a few days ago saying a hedgehog was up for adoption in San Antonio so I made the 3 hour drive yesterday and got he. She is 10 months old and is super friendly and also fleas so she went to the vet today. She's my daughters pet and she named her Penelope. 
@Earth Mama





My 12 year old boy was feeling left out so he said he wanted some lizards. Luckily for us @mike taylor knew somebody who just got 2 Leopard Geckos and was looking for homes for them. He picked them up for me after work today and I went to his house and snagged them. They are in a 55 gal tank. We are going to get a 3rd so there are 2 females and 1 male. I'm also goring to see if I can find someone to trade me a female do the male so I don't have to worry about eggs. They don't have names yet. The female is the yellow one.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i couldn't read till i was 11, you kinda being an jerk right now and making me feel sad


Don't worry about being dyslexic. My friend is dyslexic and she just got a doctorate degree. she also has head injuries and some kind of funky poisoning from the first Iraq war. so don't let things hold you back or people get you down. She also has a good job, if she likes tortoises she could have a whole bunch of them


----------



## mike taylor

Man Kevin that setup looks way better than they had . Glad to have you out to bad it wasn't light out . I will pull the snappers out of the pond tomorrow and post a picture . Good luck with the lizards they are in way better hands now .


----------



## mike taylor

Morning peeps!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Morning peeps!



Morning Mike!


----------



## mike taylor

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Mike!


Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning Noel!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi, everybody! Nice score on the lizards. I've never been interested in them, but my grandson has a few. He has bearded dragons, leopard geckos, and a great big black thing that comes from Argentina...can't remember its name, but it's huge. 

That little flea bag is just the cutest thing! What does it eat?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i didn't sleep  i kept on waking up because if felt i couldn't breath.


----------



## Yvonne G

I found my grandson's big lizard:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tegu.24035/#post-220641


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i didn't sleep  i kept on waking up because if felt i couldn't breath.



Do you suffer from asthma?


----------



## mike taylor

Maybe you have a goast trying to kill you in your sleep? ????????? (Evil laugh )


----------



## mike taylor

I like that little flea bag .


----------



## mike taylor

Hey Kevin I see them dishes waiting on you . Hahaha


----------



## Maggie Cummings

That's just an excuse. And "I" is capitalized not smaller case...using a small "i" just shows lack of education, and that you don't think much of yourself. I quit school in the 9th grade, and didn't get a decent paying job until I was 50. Life was money poor and hard because like you, I had no education. Pay attention in school, it will keep you from being homeless for one thing.
BTW, I have had 11 concussions and 3 open head injuries, and I can still learn and function, so can you. You just don't try hard enough.




russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im dyslexic its hard for me to learn that stuff


----------



## mike taylor

Tough love there! Like my grandmother used to say hit him again let him know you mean business!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Do you suffer from asthma?


i don't think so


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, here in Central Calif. we usually have our first frost night around Halloween. This year it didn't freeze until last week. But it's now here with a vengeance. Last night there was a bit of cloud cover, so it didn't freeze, but tonight and tomorrow night it's supposed to be in the low 20's. I'd better pick my oranges today. It's a small tree, but it has about 50 oranges on it.

I had a new, small orange tree planted in the Aldabran yard and last year's freezes killed it. But it was just a baby tree. This one with the 50 oranges is in the YF yard and it's about 6' tall and maybe even about 6' around. It had a few frozen, dead branches at the top of the tree last year, but the tree lived through it. 

Shade cloth seems to protect the plants from frost. I have shade cloth over a section of my leopard yard because it's too hot in the summer, and there's another baby orange tree under there. It lived through the freezes.

So, today I'm going to Tractor Supply to buy dog food (the only place near me that sells my brand), then to the Post Office to see if my new credit card came in, then to Petsmart for cat food. I hate writing checks. I wish they'd mail me my new card!


----------



## Yvonne G

Br-r-r-r it's cold out there!

Where did everyone go? I went out and fed the cats and came back in and no new posts???

Well, now I'm gonna' go back out and feed, clean and open tortoise houses. Then I'm going into town. So you're all on your own (see the two uses of your there Nicky)


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Hey Kevin I see them dishes waiting on you . Hahaha


I did them last night, lol


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, everybody! Nice score on the lizards. I've never been interested in them, but my grandson has a few. He has bearded dragons, leopard geckos, and a great big black thing that comes from Argentina...can't remember its name, but it's huge.
> 
> That little flea bag is just the cutest thing! What does it eat?


 
She eats mainly high quality dry cat food and some meal worms. Snacks are baby food and gerber baby meat sticks. It's hard to get them to eat Frits and veggies but they eat baby food.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> I found my grandson's big lizard:
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tegu.24035/#post-220641


My some is afraid of stuff that big which is why he wanted the leopard geckos. They only get 8-10" long depending on sex.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Man Kevin that setup looks way better than they had . Glad to have you out to bad it wasn't light out . I will pull the snappers out of the pond tomorrow and post a picture . Good luck with the lizards they are in way better hands now .



Well it turns out that a sand substraight is just as bad for these lizards as it is for our torts. I have found dozens of care sheets for these guys and some swear by the sand and others are completely against it. I think I'll swap it just to be safe.


----------



## mike taylor

Mix it with something else? ????


----------



## mike taylor

I know there's someone here that breeds them . Start a thread in other animals section . Maybe you'll get some good answers .


----------



## Yvonne G

Tom seems to have quite a bit of lizard knowledge.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Mix it with something else? ????



You can use slate tiles or the peel and stick tiles. That way it's thin and the under tank heater can work better.


----------



## Earth Mama

tortdad said:


> So we have a few new additions to the family. I got a call a few days ago saying a hedgehog was up for adoption in San Antonio so I made the 3 hour drive yesterday and got he. She is 10 months old and is super friendly and also fleas so she went to the vet today. She's my daughters pet and she named her Penelope.
> @Earth Mama
> View attachment 112066
> 
> View attachment 112067
> 
> 
> My 12 year old boy was feeling left out so he said he wanted some lizards. Luckily for us @mike taylor knew somebody who just got 2 Leopard Geckos and was looking for homes for them. He picked them up for me after work today and I went to his house and snagged them. They are in a 55 gal tank. We are going to get a 3rd so there are 2 females and 1 male. I'm also goring to see if I can find someone to trade me a female do the male so I don't have to worry about eggs. They don't have names yet. The female is the yellow one.
> View attachment 112069
> 
> View attachment 112070
> 
> View attachment 112071


Love, love, love it!


----------



## Jacqui

brrrr cold brrr cold Where's Yvonne's fire when I need it. )


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> My son hunts the hogs but we don't shoot coyotes they were here long before me . They will be here long after me . The only way I would shoot one is if they get in my yard . Other than that they are safe from me .



Like that!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I know right! They make good sausage . Here as long as you have a hunting license you can take them year round . In Texas you have to have a hunting or fishing license to catch turtles and frogs believe it or not .



Never had wild pig, do they take on a taste depending on what they have been eating like so many game animals or more like tame hogs?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but turtles are not for eating!!!!



Not everybody believes the way you do on that subject.


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> My sweet bunny Madeline has eaten all my pink petunias darn it , & they were in a raised flower bed , I never thought she would work out how to reach them, does anyone know a flower I can plant that bunnies don't like ???



Marigolds maybe


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> So we have a few new additions to the family.



Sweet! I love hedgehogs. As for the geckos, I would suggest getting them off that substrate.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what language do they speak?


I don't know. I'm not a coyote!


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon everybody!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, you would love it here today.  The temp is 8, but feels like -5. lol


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Noel!


Hi there  *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon everybody!


Afternoon *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon *waves*



Hi Noel!! Glad I stayed around long enough to get to see you.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Well, it's $1000 for 10 days of service to trap the coyote. Animal control said we could haze it with water and vinegar or with a paintball gun.
> I don't know what to do! I don't mind the coyotes but family and pets come first around here. Lead poisoning maybe?



I think I need to start a service.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i want


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Never had wild pig, do they take on a taste depending on what they have been eating like so many game animals or more like tame hogs?



When I lived on the mountain down in del Norte county, Cali. we had wild razorback boar that inbred with the local domestic boar. Folks would turn the domestic pigs in the woods to eat all the acorns and well, ya know, bouncy-bouncy…these guys would have knife like tusks and weigh in at 3-600 lbs. They were very smart too. They'd chase you up a tree, then go to sleep at the base of the tree.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Never had wild pig, do they take on a taste depending on what they have been eating like so many game animals or more like tame hogs?


There's no fat . So we mix it with a little fat and make sausage . Thats the only way we eat it . But some times we get young ones and cook the whole thing on the bbq pit . Its not bad at all.


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> There's no fat . So we mix it with a little fat and make sausage . Thats the only way we eat it . But some times we get young ones and cook the whole thing on the bbq pit . Its not bad at all.


It's actually pretty good. I've had it before too


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi Noel!! Glad I stayed around long enough to get to see you.


How's your day?


----------



## AZtortMom

AZtortMom said:


> How's your day?


Glad to see you


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Sweet! I love hedgehogs. As for the geckos, I would suggest getting them off that substrate.


Already on it. I've found at least 20 different care sheets and they appear to be split about 50/50 on if it's good or not. I'm switching it just to be on the safe side.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but turtles are not for eating!!!!


 Somebody should tell my Aunt that because she makes an awful tasty Snapping Turtle Soup. Watch out @mike taylor !!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

HI.
Got on TFO terribly late today... hope you guys are enjoying your last Tuesday of 2014... I have three kiddie pools to clean today... two torts that need a soaking... and a new tank to set up for mr bullypants ... so bye!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> HI.
> Got on TFO terribly late today... hope you guys are enjoying your last Tuesday of 2014... I have three kiddie pools to clean today... two torts that need a soaking... and a new tank to set up for mr bullypants ... so bye!


bye


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Tough love there! Like my grandmother used to say hit him again let him know you mean business!


I just know from personal experience that life is really s****y without an education. I suppose I should just keep my mouth shut...I'm outa here....


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, you would love it here today.  The temp is 8, but feels like -5. lol



No thank you!! I'm sitting here in my 80F degree office looking out the window at a cold and overcast 42F degree day. I've finished my running around (got my new credit card at the P.O.!!!) and now I'm going to veg and read.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> I just know from personal experience that life is really s****y without an education. I suppose I should just keep my mouth shut...I'm outa here....


I wish I could go back in time . I would be the biggest nerd in school. I dropped out in high school . Then got a g.e.d. . Then went to school for three years to be an electrician . Then went to more schools to learn programs so I can work in motor controls to make money .


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i want
> View attachment 112105



Wow! That artist is a true craftsman. I don't think I've ever seen such a realistic tattoo.


----------



## dmmj

Top 10 reasons, I procrastinate.
10. I will list them later.


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> I wish I could go back in time . I would be the biggest nerd in school. I dropped out in high school . Then got a g.e.d. . Then went to school for three years to be an electrician . Then went to more schools to learn programs so I can work in motor controls to make money .



I think you're probably better off as an electrician.


----------



## Earth Mama

Just too cute not to show off. My daughter, my grandson and my dog, Bruno. And yes, my grandson is older than my daughter.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I wish I could go back in time . I would be the biggest nerd in school. I dropped out in high school . Then got a g.e.d. . Then went to school for three years to be an electrician . Then went to more schools to learn programs so I can work in motor controls to make money .


I followed the same life path as you. It was the hard way, no?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> I followed the same life path as you. It was the hard way, no?


i have swag to support my financial needs when i drop out of school.


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have swag to support my financial needs when i drop out of school.


We need to ban the word swag from TFO!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> We need to ban the word swag from TFO!


you will never take that away from me!!!


----------



## mike taylor

How old are you newt swinger? 16/17 ?? Imagine this your girlfriend tells you she's pregnant! You were only 17! You grow up very quick my friend . Then life is about baby food, diapers, and a place to live because living with in-laws suck! Then it turns into how I'm I going to pay for this stuff? Then the word JOB pops in your head . But the only thing you can do is flip hamburgers . That does not pay for all that stuff you need . So the word education pops in your head . Now you have to buy all them baby things and pay for school and flip hamburgers . Sounds sucky right? Well take it from me it does!


----------



## mike taylor

Here is that girlfriend and that baby 19 years later! (Plus his little brother )


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> How old are you newt swinger? 16/17 ?? Imagine this your girlfriend tells you she's pregnant! You were only 17! You grow up very quick my friend . Then life is about baby food, diapers, and a place to live because living with in-laws suck! Then it turns into how I'm I going to pay for this stuff? Then the word JOB pops in your head . But the only thing you can do is flip hamburgers . That does not pay for all that stuff you need . So the word education pops in your head . Now you have to buy all them baby things and pay for school and flip hamburgers . Sounds sucky right? Well take it from me it does!


 but i don't like hamburgers


----------



## mike taylor

Then stay in school and be happy you are there . Learn as much stuff you can pack in that backwards brain of yours .


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but i don't like hamburgers


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


>


what?


----------



## jaizei

Exactly. Who doesn't like hamburgers


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Exactly. Who doesn't like hamburgers


is that Mike?


----------



## mike taylor

No! You ***!


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> is that Mike?



#shotsfired


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> No! You ***!


hey keep the words tortoise forums appropriate!


----------



## mike taylor

My bad?


----------



## AmRoKo

jaizei said:


> Exactly. Who doesn't like hamburgers


----------



## AmRoKo

Seriously that burger/cake thing is awesome lol.


----------



## mike taylor

Now thats a fat cat!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

just like Mike....


----------



## mike taylor

This is more like me a fat bulldog!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

a word that Mike doesn't like....


----------



## mike taylor

That is the dumbest word ever!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> That is the dumbest word ever!


why?


----------



## mike taylor

It just is!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> It just is!


so you don't have an actual reason......


----------



## mike taylor

Nope!


----------



## AmRoKo

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=SWAG&page=2

Mature words. Don't click kiddies.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AmRoKo said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=SWAG&page=2


shhhh


----------



## AmRoKo

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=SWAG

Here's the first page lol. The whole thing is hilarious. 

Mature words. Don't click kiddies.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AmRoKo said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=SWAG
> 
> Here's the first page lol. The whole thing is hilarious.


those words are not tortoise forums appropriate!!!!!!!


----------



## AmRoKo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> those words are not tortoise forums appropriate!!!!!!!



I'll put a warning for the kiddies.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AmRoKo said:


> I'll put a warning for the kiddies.


it was scary, i never heard those words before


----------



## AmRoKo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> it was scary, i never heard those words before



Really? You are definitely the first 16 year old I have met that hasn't heard any of those words before, sorry man the worlds a scary place. 

Just wanna add I'm not making fun of you by this.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AmRoKo said:


> Really? You are definitely the first 16 year old I have met that hasn't heard any of those words before, sorry man the worlds a scary place.


lol i was kidding....


----------



## AmRoKo

AmRoKo said:


> Really? You are definitely the first 16 year old I have met that hasn't heard any of those words before, sorry man the worlds a scary place.





russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol i was kidding....



I assumed as much, just wanted to make sure lol.


----------



## mike taylor

There you go newt swinger those are all very good reasons why I didn't like that word . I have pretty good judgment on things .


----------



## AZtortMom

*Moe watching looking around at everyone*


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey Moe...You've got something stuck between your teeth there.


----------



## mike taylor

No no he's a country tortoise chewing on straw .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Hey Moe...You've got something stuck between your teeth there.


but tortoises dont have teeth


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Here is that girlfriend and that baby 19 years later! (Plus his little brother )


Great Mike! Now you've done gone shown the boy how sweet it can work out.


----------



## mike taylor

Haha you got me Ken . How are you buddy?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Got you? You've got her! I'm alright.


----------



## mike taylor

There go twisting things around you must be filling better . Haha She's out kicking butt and taken names right now . Roller derby does a body good ladies . Haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Roller derby does a body good ladies . Haha


Obviously.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have swag to support my financial needs when i drop out of school.





mike taylor said:


> We need to ban the word swag from TFO!



Swag= Stupid weird Annoying guy 

No but seriously you DO NEED SWAG all the swag you can get your hands on because ive been through what Mike is explaining to you and it's very hard, not impossible but definite WAY harder than it needs to be. So I wish you major swag, all the swag you can get your hands on. 

Student Working At Graduating!! Go bust your *** studying mister.


----------



## tortdad

Okay, so I've redone the leopard gecko tank. 

I vacuumed up the sand and used peel and stick floor tiles as the new substraight. I added a zoo med under the tank heater and swapped out that 50 watt red light for a 75watt black light. They are already way more active. That log hide is a humid hide with spag moss to help them shed. I added a 3rd hide (on the co end) a terra cotta pot with a cut out for a door.


----------



## Earth Mama

mike taylor said:


> That is the dumbest word ever!


Even if you've got "it", "it" burns out quickly and becomes nothing!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Them guys climb? You can find a awesome piece of drift wood to climb on . As for eggs do they need substrate?


----------



## mike taylor

Earth Mama said:


> Even if you've got "it", "it" burns out quickly and becomes nothing!!!


Yeah it do!


----------



## Earth Mama

Earth Mama said:


> Even if you've got "it", "it" burns out quickly and becomes nothing!!!


I meant to quote Nick, not you @mike taylor


----------



## mike taylor

Sorry?


----------



## Earth Mama

mike taylor said:


> Sorry?


No, I'm sorry


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Them guys climb? You can find a awesome piece of drift wood to climb on . As for eggs do they need substrate?


 I've got some great pieces of drift wood but these guys don't climb, too clumsy. They need stair type stuff to climb so I'm going to find pieces of slate and make hides out of them that they can climb. She will lay eggs in that spag moss hide.


----------



## mike taylor

Cool learn something new everyday .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Swag= Stupid weird Annoying guy
> 
> No but seriously you DO NEED SWAG all the swag you can get your hands on because ive been through what Mike is explaining to you and it's very hard, not impossible but definite WAY harder than it needs to be. So I wish you major swag, all the swag you can get your hands on.
> 
> Student Working At Graduating!! Go bust your *** studying mister.


yea, i really need to start studying


----------



## mike taylor

Morning peeps! Happy new year! Ps Help keep the streets safe support our police. .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AmRoKo said:


> View attachment 112161


That cat's not fat... he's FLUFFY! 
LOL, one of cats is a little 'rounder' than she should be, but she's a little sweety and I hate putting animals on 'diets' so she usuallly just misses out on treat time 












:D



__ Yellow Turtle01
__ Aug 19, 2014



Yummy. whatever it was!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> It just is!


Love your logic. I love your logic.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AmRoKo said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=SWAG
> 
> Here's the first page lol. The whole thing is hilarious.
> 
> Mature words. Don't click kiddies.


I wanted to share the Urban Dictionary for swag a bit ago... but mature words  
Kudos for having guts


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> it was scary, i never heard those words before



Apparently I was a terrible 16yo.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Morning peeps! Happy new year! Ps Help keep the streets safe support our police. .


LOL. Trying to decide who to direct this too...


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Morning peeps! Happy new year! Ps Help keep the streets safe support our police. .


Morning Mike


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Hellooooooo! plans for the evening?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Happy New Year's Eve!





(Too bad Ohio doesn't do that  )
Plans for your evening on this fine 20'... day?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hey Nick! I worked my rearend off yesterday cleaning sheds and scrubbing filters so that tonight, all I have to do is laze about and drink punch... (however you want to think of that!)
Moral of the post is-
Do your work.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Happy New Year's Eve TFO'ers!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A short list of words to be banned from 2014:

Bae 

Hack

Foodie

Swag

Cra-Cra

This is from Lake Superior State University


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne is the nice one...



I am just the opposite


----------



## Maggie Cummings

That's beautiful....

Location:
Abu Dhabi
Happy New Year's Eve TFO'ers!




*The mindless cycle of destruction must end and the virtuous circle of peace must begin. -Ban Ki-moon*
AbdullaAli, Today at 6:54 AM Report Concern
#41564 Like Reply



* Cowboy_Ken Well-Known Member *
Joined:
Nov 18, 2011
Messages:
10,179
Likes Received:
2,962
Trophy Points:
113
Location:
Hills east of Silverton, Oregon
A short list of words to be banned from 2014:

Bae 

Hack

Foodie

Swag

Cra-Cra

This is from Lake Superior State University
Cowboy Ken
Hills East of Silverton, Oregon
Circle Double K Tortoise and Cat Ranch

6 Sulcatas
11 Russians
3 Pancakes
7 Cats Still
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife
A Huge Pile of Fish
Cowboy_Ken, 11 minutes ago Report Concern
#41565 Like Reply


Yvonne is the nice one...



I am just the opposite

* maggie3fan Well-Known Member *


Page 2079 of 2079
< Prev 1 *←* 2074 2075 2076 2077 2078 2079




Similar Threads: Pretend Chat
*Forum* *Title* *Date*
Off Topic Chit Chat Pretend chat 2 Mar 2, 2013
Off Topic Chit Chat pretend chat Aug 27, 2011
Off Topic Chit Chat Garden chat & photos for torts and people Oct 27, 2014
Off Topic Chit Chat Anyone want to chat? I speak Spanish incase anyone doese Aug 19, 2014
Off Topic Chit Chat "BUILD & GARDEN CHAT" Oct 9, 2013

*Share This Page*



Forums > Everything Else > Off Topic Chit Chat >


 






For

Location:
Abu Dhabi
Happy New Year's Eve TFO'ers!


----------



## Yvonne G

Your lap top has a mind of its own, Maggie! How on earth did all this happen???


----------



## mike taylor

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> LOL. Trying to decide who to direct this too...


It directed to us all . If we do the right things and make good judgments it make our police have a little easier job . To me they are just as important as our troops . The lay down their lives on our streets trying to do their job .


----------



## AmRoKo

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> That cat's not fat... he's FLUFFY!
> LOL, one of cats is a little 'rounder' than she should be, but she's a little sweety and I hate putting animals on 'diets' so she usuallly just misses out on treat time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :D
> 
> 
> 
> __ Yellow Turtle01
> __ Aug 19, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy. whatever it was!



Awwwww, no not treat time! That's the most important time! The way a diet works is the more diet food you eat the more weight you lose! So give him LOTS of diet treats!


----------



## mike taylor

Holly crap Yvonne your sis is a hacker! Haha


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I had something like that happen the other day, I wasn't posting just looking, I can't remember what I hit to cause it, but it was something I caused and was able to undo to get the normal screen back.


----------



## Yvonne G

Where in the heck has all our chatters gone? We haven't heard from Barista since April, T33's torts since August, tort_luv_5055 since May...I'm so addicted to the Forum that I just can't wrap my head around leaving and not coming back.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> That's beautiful....
> 
> Location:
> Abu Dhabi
> Happy New Year's Eve TFO'ers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The mindless cycle of destruction must end and the virtuous circle of peace must begin. -Ban Ki-moon*
> AbdullaAli, Today at 6:54 AM Report Concern
> #41564 Like Reply
> 
> 
> 
> * Cowboy_Ken Well-Known Member *
> Joined:
> Nov 18, 2011
> Messages:
> 10,179
> Likes Received:
> 2,962
> Trophy Points:
> 113
> Location:
> Hills east of Silverton, Oregon
> A short list of words to be banned from 2014:
> 
> Bae
> 
> Hack
> 
> Foodie
> 
> Swag
> 
> Cra-Cra
> 
> This is from Lake Superior State University
> Cowboy Ken
> Hills East of Silverton, Oregon
> Circle Double K Tortoise and Cat Ranch
> 
> 6 Sulcatas
> 11 Russians
> 3 Pancakes
> 7 Cats Still
> 1 Syko Dog
> 1 Wonderful Wife
> A Huge Pile of Fish
> Cowboy_Ken, 11 minutes ago Report Concern
> #41565 Like Reply
> 
> 
> Yvonne is the nice one...
> 
> 
> 
> I am just the opposite
> 
> * maggie3fan Well-Known Member *
> 
> 
> Page 2079 of 2079
> < Prev 1 *←* 2074 2075 2076 2077 2078 2079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Similar Threads: Pretend Chat
> *Forum* *Title* *Date*
> Off Topic Chit Chat Pretend chat 2 Mar 2, 2013
> Off Topic Chit Chat pretend chat Aug 27, 2011
> Off Topic Chit Chat Garden chat & photos for torts and people Oct 27, 2014
> Off Topic Chit Chat Anyone want to chat? I speak Spanish incase anyone doese Aug 19, 2014
> Off Topic Chit Chat "BUILD & GARDEN CHAT" Oct 9, 2013
> 
> *Share This Page*
> 
> 
> 
> Forums > Everything Else > Off Topic Chit Chat >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For
> 
> Location:
> Abu Dhabi
> Happy New Year's Eve TFO'ers!



Resistance is futile...You will be assimilated


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Where in the heck has all our chatters gone? We haven't heard from Barista since April, T33's torts since August, tort_luv_5055 since May...I'm so addicted to the Forum that I just can't wrap my head around leaving and not coming back.


I think tortoisetime left with T33's torts, too 
They were quite active in June when I caught the TFO 'disease'


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I think tortoisetime left with T33's torts, too
> They were quite active in June when I caught the TFO 'disease'


Isaiah (tortoisetime) replied to a PM I sent on the 4th of November, 2014.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Isaiah (tortoisetime) replied to a PM I sent on the 4th of November, 2014.


Ooo! Okay, so not everyone has left!


----------



## mike taylor

T33 's husband died remember . Tiffany said she had to remodel her house to get ready for her baby . I know she loved TFO but when someone close dies and plus a baby on the way its gotta be hard . I miss Tiffany . Ashley has vanished also miss her to . I have withdrawals . I can't put my phone down some times .


----------



## bouaboua

Mike, we are here for you. I know we are not Tiff or Ashley, but still a shoulder for you to cry, specially Nick's. 

Cry on, Cry on. We know...........


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> Yvonne is the nice one...
> 
> 
> 
> I am just the opposite


You are nice also. 

That I know for sure! ! !!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Where in the heck has all our chatters gone? We haven't heard from Barista since April, T33's torts since August, tort_luv_5055 since May...I'm so addicted to the Forum that I just can't wrap my head around leaving and not coming back.



I kinda understand those that leave. It's the ones that continue to visit the site but just go mute that perplex me.


----------



## mike taylor

Thanks Steven! I miss picking on her . But know we got newt swinger to pick on . It's like fighting a battle of wits with somebody that's unarmed .


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> Okay, so I've redone the leopard gecko tank.
> 
> I vacuumed up the sand and used peel and stick floor tiles as the new substraight. I added a zoo med under the tank heater and swapped out that 50 watt red light for a 75watt black light. They are already way more active. That log hide is a humid hide with spag moss to help them shed. I added a 3rd hide (on the co end) a terra cotta pot with a cut out for a door.


I like these for leopard geckos.
http://www.petco.com/product/114642/Petco-3-Level-Reptile-Hideaway.aspx


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> There's no fat . So we mix it with a little fat and make sausage . Thats the only way we eat it . But some times we get young ones and cook the whole thing on the bbq pit . Its not bad at all.



So pig that's pretty much healthy to eat.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Somebody should tell my Aunt that because she makes an awful tasty Snapping Turtle Soup. Watch out @mike taylor !!!



I have great soup and BBQ too.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> No thank you!! I'm sitting here in my 80F degree office looking out the window at a cold and overcast 42F degree day. I've finished my running around (got my new credit card at the P.O.!!!) and now I'm going to veg and read.



Congrats on finally getting the card.


----------



## Jacqui

Earth Mama said:


> View attachment 112151
> 
> Just too cute not to show off. My daughter, my grandson and my dog, Bruno. And yes, my grandson is older than my daughter.


Adorable!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Jacqui


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> It directed to us all . If we do the right things and make good judgments it make our police have a little easier job . To me they are just as important as our troops . The lay down their lives on our streets trying to do their job .



I agree


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I like these for leopard geckos.
> http://www.petco.com/product/114642/Petco-3-Level-Reptile-Hideaway.aspx



Cameron, do you have geckos?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Jacqui



Afternoon pretty lady.  Has your job gone back to being normal yet?


----------



## mike taylor

Happy new year Jacqui! Hope it brings a new computer!


----------



## tortadise

jaizei said:


> I kinda understand those that leave. It's the ones that continue to visit the site but just go mute that perplex me.


I'm a mute goer. Lots of times I get tired of seeing the same thing over and over. But it's a way of forum. Good thing I guess is people are finding it and getting good information.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Happy new year Jacqui! Hope it brings a new computer!



A winning lottery ticket would work, too. lol Thank you Mike!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> T33 's husband died remember . Tiffany said she had to remodel her house to get ready for her baby . I know she loved TFO but when someone close dies and plus a baby on the way its gotta be hard . I miss Tiffany . Ashley has vanished also miss her to . I have withdrawals . I can't put my phone down some times .


Hey, Ashley popped in in November, remember?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi Jacqui


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi Jacqui



Hey Kiddo!  What are you doing to celebrate the new year?


----------



## mike taylor

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey, Ashley popped in in November, remember?


I remember but she left again.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> I remember but she left again.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Hey Kiddo!  What are you doing to celebrate the new year?


Not sure. I'm cutting cheese (  ) for tonight, going to make punch, someone will probably spike it, which will result in a new bowl, so on. 
How about you?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I remember but she left again.



She will pop in again.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Not sure. I'm cutting cheese (  ) for tonight, going to make punch, someone will probably spike it, which will result in a new bowl, so on.
> How about you?



Cutting cheese? Hmmm I assume your not talking about what David does all the time.  So slices for putting on crackers?


----------



## mike taylor

Don't don't cut to much cheese it will get stinky!


----------



## Jacqui

Mike what are you planning for the first day in the new year?


----------



## mike taylor

Getting drunk! Haha


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Don't don't cut to much cheese it will get stinky!



*covers nose* I think your too late with that warning.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Getting drunk! Haha



Ahhh


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey



Hey backatcha Nicks.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Getting drunk! Haha


what that mean?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Hey backatcha Nicks.


that mean


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what that mean?



Mike plans to celebrate the arrival of the brand new year in the age old tradition of consuming adult drinks.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that mean



It is? Guess I missed something.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Cutting cheese? Hmmm I assume your not talking about what David does all the time.  So slices for putting on crackers?


 Huh, it wasn't tortdad farting in the package, it was dmmj! 
Yep.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Mike plans to celebrate the arrival of the brand new year in the age old tradition of consuming adult drinks.


like juice boxes


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Don't don't cut to much cheese it will get stinky!


LOL, don't have that type of cheese.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Mike plans to celebrate the arrival of the brand new year in the age old tradition of consuming adult drinks.


Thank you soooooo much for my cancer protection of the day, Jacqui.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> *covers nose* I think your too late with that warning.


Google nose!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Getting drunk! Haha


First year I'm 21 that'll be my agenda for New Year's Day.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> like juice boxes
> View attachment 112231



I said "adult" drinks


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> First year I'm 21 that'll be my agenda for New Year's Day.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Live: Dubai New Year's celebrations:


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Thank you soooooo much for my cancer protection of the day, Jacqui.



Cancer protection?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> I said "adult" drinks


juice boxes are for everyone!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Huh, it wasn't tortdad farting in the package, it was dmmj!
> Yep.



Truth finally comes out! lol


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> juice boxes are for everyone!



Everybody may drink them, but I consider them something for little kids.


----------



## mike taylor

Beers, wine, whisky


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> First year I'm 21 that'll be my agenda for New Year's Day.



How far off is that? I can say I have never celebrated the day in that fashion. lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Beers, wine, whisky


whats that?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Cancer protection?


Every 5 minutes a day you laugh you give yourself 'cancer protection'...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats that?


Alcohol.


----------



## tortadise

mike taylor said:


> Beers, wine, whisky


I'm a rum drinker. Mmmm I've been on a fancy pants pinky hold out British voice be be lately too. Getting the expensive stuff. I got me a $275 bottle of vintage Venezuelan rum. Boy oh boy was it good, I saved the last bit of and out it in the gun safe though.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> How far off is that? I can say I have never celebrated the day in that fashion. lol


 Probably make it more enjoyable... 
3 years. Sort of, because I don't 'do' months and days.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Every 5 minutes a day you laugh you give yourself 'cancer protection'...



Not sure I buy that, but it's also something that doesn't cost anything so laugh away.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Martini Champagne! I'll admit it, a few years ago when everyone else was having fun and drinking about, me and my sister gave ourselves champagne...


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> I'm a rum drinker. Mmmm I've been on a fancy pants pinky hold out British voice be be lately too. Getting the expensive stuff. I got me a $275 bottle of vintage Venezuelan rum. Boy oh boy was it good, I saved the last bit of and out it in the gun safe though.



*shocked face and a cracking voice* You paid $275 for a bottle of rum?????


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Not sure I buy that, but it's also something that doesn't cost anything so laugh away.


Not yet. 
EDIT- Way to be negative!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Martini Champagne! I'll admit it, a few years ago when everyone else was having fun and drinking about, me and my sister gave ourselves champagne...



I think a little drink is okay for you to have.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Some wine is expensive too... hobby for rich people.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Not yet.
> EDIT- Way to be negative!



Hey I told you to laugh away.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Some wine is expensive too... hobby for rich people.



I wish I could find one I actually liked.  ... and a cheap one too!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Some wine is expensive too... hobby for rich people.



That's why I go in for the whine... it's in my price range.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> That's why I go in for the whine... it's in my price range.


Cancer protection...
EDIT- that's not free either.


----------



## mike taylor

275 for rum! No way! Thats alot of beers .


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> *shocked face and a cracking voice* You paid $275 for a bottle of rum?????


Yep. But that was just a once a deal thing on that one. I like good rums. But only from south and Central America. I don't like American rums.
Came with a nice wood box and velvet bag.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortadise said:


> I'm a rum drinker. Mmmm I've been on a fancy pants pinky hold out British voice be be lately too. Getting the expensive stuff. I got me a $275 bottle of vintage Venezuelan rum. Boy oh boy was it good, I saved the last bit of and out it in the gun safe though.


I'm scared i don't know what these thing are


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm scared i don't know what these thing are



They are things for folks with real jobs who are not living only for swag.


----------



## tortadise

mike taylor said:


> 275 for rum! No way! Thats alot of beers .


It's so good though. I usually don't go that costly. 

Like these are very good too. Cuban, columbian and Venezuelan.
Cuban was like 40, columbian was 65 and Venezuelan Was 50. Not bad for 23-30 year aged rum in cognac barrels.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> They are things for folks with real jobs who are not living only for swag.


i hate you


----------



## Jacqui

Kelly are you going to use that bag and box?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate you



No you don't.


----------



## Jacqui

Now we know the secret to Kelly getting those enclosures done....


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> Kelly are you going to use that bag and box?


Well I did t finish the rum so it's tucked away in the gun safe. It's a nice box and bag. Why you want them?


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> Now we know the secret to Kelly getting those enclosures done....


Bahahahaha well yep, not gonna lie. Rum and cokes are always in order during tortoise construction.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Well I did t finish the rum so it's tucked away in the gun safe. It's a nice box and bag. Why you want them?



No, was just going to tease you about paying for them when what you really only wanted was the rum.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> No, was just going to tease you about paying for them when what you really only wanted was the rum.


Haha yeah true. The rum is quite exceptional though. But after drinking it the price became a sigh moment. Wasn't worth that much. Other rums for a lot less are just as tasty. Especially when I always mix it with coke too.


----------



## tortadise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 112238


Ha


----------



## tortadise

Otis is not liking this winter weather. Nor am I.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll be ringing in the new year watching the Ducks spank on the Seminoles at the Rose Bowl from Pasadena, Cali. Wishing I could be there in person, but I lack that much “swag"! 
Kick off is 2:05 pst airing on ESPN. For a good time, watch the game. I will be giving scoring updates you can be sure.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortadise said:


> Otis is not liking this winter weather. Nor am I.
> View attachment 112239


what species of tortoise is that?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Happy New Year Everyone! It's 2015 here


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Happy New Year Everyone! It's 2015 here


the future!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's a fun read. 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...-rose-bowl-college-football-playoff/21056147/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Abdulla, Happy New Year! 
May it bring to you peace in your world, prosperity in your life, and health in your body.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm scared i don't know what these thing are


LOL, Jacqui's right, can't pay in swag...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> LOL, Jacqui's right, can't pay in swag...


but i have swag...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Now we know the secret to Kelly getting those enclosures done....


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon pretty lady.  Has your job gone back to being normal yet?


Yes it has  I'm actually off until Friday


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what species of tortoise is that?


The furry kind... @Delilah1623 has one like that


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> The furry kind... @Delilah1623 has one like that


i want!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but i have swag...


If I went somewhere to buy a new animal, and I said I was going to pay in _*'swag' *_I guarantee you I'd be coming home empty handed.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i want!
> View attachment 112246


But he's not furry! 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tortle-rooms.107731/


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Goodbye, mr swaggy... and everyone who might be lurking...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dang it! Gotta run to town for chili fixin's and there's some great Bowl games on right now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Happy New Year Everyone! It's 2015 here


We just broke a world record: the world's largest LED screen. It was mounted on the Burj Khalifa, which is the world's tallest man-made structure, standing 2723 feet high. 
Here are the Gulf Cooperation Council member's flags on the building:


The Burj Khalifa:


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Abdulla, Happy New Year!
> May it bring to you peace in your world, prosperity in your life, and health in your body.


Thanks Ken. Peace is all I want in this world:


All wars have rules, many times these rules are ignored...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Dang it! Gotta run to town for chili fixin's and there's some great Bowl games on right now.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


Going to need these, too-


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Going to need these, too-


food!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> We just broke a world record: the world's largest LED screen. It was mounted on the Burj Khalifa, which is the world's tallest man-made structure, standing 2723 feet high.
> Here are the Gulf Cooperation Council member's flags on the building:
> View attachment 112258
> 
> The Burj Khalifa:
> View attachment 112259


That picture is so pretty!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> food!!!!!!!!


Virtual food, Nick. There's a difference


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> That picture is so pretty!


why a sad face?


----------



## Abdulla6169

This sounds nice: wine that I can drink (because it non-alcoholic).


----------



## tortadise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Going to need these, too-


Ah man I want some chili now.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortadise said:


> Ah man I want some chili now.


I know! I started thinking about cheese... and saltines... and now I just want chili 
(It's Ken's fault!)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why a sad face?


Because, I guess I think of it differently than you.


----------



## tortadise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I know! I started thinking about cheese... and saltines... and now I just want chili
> (It's Ken's fault!)


I love me some cheese too. Then the next day can use the leftover chili for Fritos chili pie, ooooooor chili dogs. That's it I'm going to the store to get the fixins. Suppose to ice all night anyways. Better to have a bunch oh chili on hand.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortadise said:


> I love me some cheese too. Then the next day can use the leftover chili for Fritos chili pie, ooooooor chili dogs. That's it I'm going to the store to get the fixins. Suppose to ice all night anyways. Better to have a bunch oh chili on hand.


 Now I REALLY want chili! I like cheese, and without being terrible insensitive, cheese is awesome.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

prison break its so good!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Now I REALLY want chili! I like cheese, and without being terrible insensitive, cheese is awesome.


the tortoise forums cooking thread!!!!!!!


----------



## tortadise

I'm obsessed with cheese. It's awesome. I can shred a block and probably eat all of it if I wasn't stopped.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the tortoise forums cooking thread!!!!!!!



What will you contribute?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortadise said:


> I'm obsessed with cheese. It's awesome. I can shred a block and probably eat all of it if I wasn't stopped.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What will you contribute?


anything to do with cooking is a woman's job!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> prison break its so good!


Is it a TV show?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> anything to do with cooking is a woman's job!


im kidding please don't hurt me


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> anything to do with cooking is a woman's job!


Now I will draw upon your earlier comment...
'your all so sexist!'


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Is it a TV show?


yea


----------



## tortadise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


You and your pictures. Where do get all of them from? Just googling or do you have a bunch on the computer?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortadise said:


> You and your pictures. Where do get all of them from? Just googling or do you have a bunch on the computer?


Google, 'cheese is awesome'


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yea


Hmmmm...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hmmmm...


what?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?


It's called thinking.


----------



## tortadise

A coworker of mine always texts me those emoji things. I still call them little pictures. It cracks her up that I call them that.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It's called thinking.


Actually, reverse however anyone thinks of it, TFO'ers.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It's called thinking.


whats that?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats that?


Hmmm... yeah, I posted something else to prevent this, but oh well


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Actually, reverse however anyone thinks of it, TFO'ers.


I'm confused what going on?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortadise said:


> A coworker of mine always texts me those emoji things. I call still call them little pictures. It cracks her up that I call them that.








EDIT- LOL, this is actually an emoji on iPhone.


----------



## tortadise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> EDIT- LOL, this is actually an emoji on iPhone.


I'm gonna call you big pictures extraordinaire


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm confused what going on?


It's okay Nick. 
'Let it go, 'Let it goooooo!'
I'm SICK of that song!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> EDIT- LOL, this is actually an emoji on iPhone.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 112265


I'm wondering if you got the reference?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It's okay Nick.
> 'Let it go, 'Let it goooooo!'
> I'm SICK of that song!


goodnight


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortadise said:


> A coworker of mine always texts me those emoji things. I still call them little pictures. It cracks her up that I call them that.


LOL.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortadise said:


> I'm gonna call you big pictures extraordinaire


Or, BPE (that doesn't sound good ) for short!
Thanks


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> goodnight


What! It's only 2 there!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What! It's only 2 there!


shhhhh


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Or, BPE (that doesn't sound good ) for short!
> Thanks


----------



## tortadise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Or, BPE (that doesn't sound good ) for short!
> Thanks


Lol. Yeah I like acronyming things too. BPE it is.


----------



## tortadise

jaizei said:


>


Lmfao. Mccloud


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Cameron, do you have geckos?



Sort of, only one right now. I took in one that was mostly dead and I doubt it's getting better.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Sort of, only one right now. I took in one that was mostly dead and I doubt it's getting better.


I think you and dmmj are long lost brothers...


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Everybody may drink them, but I consider them something for little kids.



Exactly, everyone knows caprisuns are where it's at.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> First year I'm 21 that'll be my agenda for New Year's Day.



What difference would it make? You don't drink now?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> What difference would it make? You don't drink now?


Nope.  
Besides guiltily serving myself (the sister was involved too) champagne once, the only other alcohol I've drunken were few sips of this really bad fruity wine my mom gave me, and 'smells'. 
Alcohol. Smells. TERRIBLE.


----------



## dmmj

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...92054&type=1&theater&notif_t=mentions_comment
in case anyone is curious,


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll be making corn bread to go with the chili. Plus I got chips. A local brand. The best part about the chili; it would seem Karen and I and only one other will be here to enjoy it guaranteeing lots of left overs. I'll be making it tonight. 
And Newt, in regard to your statement that anything to do with cooking is women's work-come over here then and I'll B¡TCH slap you for suggesting I'm a women. Then, when you regain your feet, my wife and her 3 sisters, my 3 sisters, my mother-in-law, my 6 nieces and my 2 daughters will all take turns kicking the living crap out of you and maybe tattooing on your forehead “I got beat up by a girl" just for general principle.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Now, I'll be back in a moment. I went grocery shopping and now I need to put the food away.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...92054&type=1&theater&notif_t=mentions_comment
> in case anyone is curious,




Oh there you are, David! I thought you were sleeping.

(your link won't open)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And Newt, in regard to your statement that anything to do with cooking is women's work-come over here then and I'll B¡TCH slap you for suggesting I'm a women. Then, when you regain your feet, my wife and her 3 sisters, my 3 sisters, my mother-in-law, my 6 nieces and my 2 daughters will all take turns kicking the living crap out of you and maybe tattooing on your forehead “I got beat up by a girl" just for general principle.


And I'll probably film it and put it on the youtube.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'll be making corn bread to go with the chili. Plus I got chips. A local brand. The best part about the chili; it would seem Karen and I and only one other will be here to enjoy it guaranteeing lots of left overs. I'll be making it tonight.
> And Newt, in regard to your statement that anything to do with cooking is women's work-come over here then and I'll B¡TCH slap you for suggesting I'm a women. Then, when you regain your feet, my wife and her 3 sisters, my 3 sisters, my mother-in-law, my 6 nieces and my 2 daughters will all take turns kicking the living crap out of you and maybe tattooing on your forehead “I got beat up by a girl" just for general principle.


@Yvonne G, this redneck is getting violent!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## mike taylor

What time does the ducks play? Ken!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 112295


Now you saying the womenfolk of my clan are DOGS !?! You know not what you are playing with little one.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> What time does the ducks play? Ken!


2:05 pst ESPN broadcast.


----------



## mike taylor

So tomorrow?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Now you saying the womenfolk of my clan are DOGS !?! You know not what you are playing with little one.


no thats not even close to what I'm saying!!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> So tomorrow?


Yes. #2 Oregon vs. #3 Florida 
Both quarterbacks are Heisman Trophy winners. Florida's last year, Oregon's this year. Should be an outstanding game.


----------



## mike taylor

Cool I'll be tuned in . Newt swinger getting his but kicked by girls! Now I'll pay to see that! I seen my buddy Steve get smacked by his wife really hard . He said, thats why women have small feet to stand closer to the sink . Then smack right in The face .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My baby girl was told by her arms instructor she needs to try out for the local P. D. Unarmed she handles herself extremely well, and he knows her ability on the range. Brings a tear to her daddy's eye, ya know?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My baby girl was told by her arms instructor she needs to try out for the local P. D. Unarmed she handles herself extremely well, and he knows her ability on the range. Brings a tear to her daddy's eye, ya know?


thats funny


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats funny


You're cute. Little boy. Trying to show off.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You're cute. Little boy. Trying to show off.


MOM, DAD!!! A OLD MAN ON THE INTERNET IS CALLING ME CUTE!!!!!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

they said I'm no longer allowed on this site


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Happy New Year's Eve! 

Lazy night here watching movies then the ball drop. 

I had to get up for work at 6 today so we'll see if I make it to midnight! I'm glad I only had to work 7-9:45 and got paid as if I were there for 15 hours, which is why I volunteered to work it. Get the day off tomorrow too 

Have a safe evening everyone!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> MOM, DAD!!! A OLD MAN ON THE INTERNET IS CALLING ME CUTE!!!!!!!!


Have your daddy call me.


----------



## tortdad

tortadise said:


> Haha yeah true. The rum is quite exceptional though. But after drinking it the price became a sigh moment. Wasn't worth that much. Other rums for a lot less are just as tasty. Especially when I always mix it with coke too.


I'm going to drive up there and kick your ***. You paying $275 for rum is perfectly acceptable...... Mixing it with soda is not! That's fine sipping rum, what's wrong with you, lol.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Have your daddy call me.


You don't want to do that Nick. You don;t want your Dad to talk to Ken.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> You don't want to do that Nick. You don;t want your Dad to talk to Ken.


Come on Steven, it'll be fun.


----------



## tortadise

tortdad said:


> I'm going to drive up there and kick your ***. You paying $275 for rum is perfectly acceptable...... Mixing it with soda is not! That's fine sipping rum, what's wrong with you, lol.


That's how I do. Come on up and have some, got a bunch of 3 toes that need some homes.


----------



## leigti

tortadise said:


> That's how I do. Come on up and have some, got a bunch of 3 toes that need some homes.


 I'm looking for 1 or 2 3toed box turtles.


----------



## tortdad

Tonight turned out to be a bit of a bust. We were all supposed to go out to dinner, head out to a boardwalk on the beach and ride some rides, then watch some fireworks. But........ Tyler woke up from his afternoon nap with a deer and puked all over my wife. I stayed home while the rest of the clan went out to dinner now we're all watching movies at home. Personally I like it this way much better (minus the sick kid part)


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> Tonight turned out to be a bit of a bust. We were all supposed to go out to dinner, head out to a boardwalk on the beach and ride some rides, then watch some fireworks. But........ Tyler woke up from his afternoon nap with a deer and puked all over my wife. I stayed home while the rest of the clan went out to dinner now we're all watching movies at home. Personally I like it this way much better (minus the sick kid part)


If I woke up with a deer I would probably puke too.


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> I'm looking for 1 or 2 3toed box turtles.



Me too, I told Kelly to keep an eye out for me. He had one but Maggie called dibs on it first. I can't believe Kelly let her snag my turtle out from underneath me. The fact that he had no clue I was looking for one and that she asked first is irrelevant


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Tonight turned out to be a bit of a bust. We were all supposed to go out to dinner, head out to a boardwalk on the beach and ride some rides, then watch some fireworks. But........ Tyler woke up from his afternoon nap with a deer and puked all over my wife. I stayed home while the rest of the clan went out to dinner now we're all watching movies at home. Personally I like it this way much better (minus the sick kid part)


that sucks! another reason i don't want kids, i don't want to be puked on.


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> If I woke up with a deer I would probably puke too.


 *fever. Stupid auto correct lol


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that sucks! another reason i don't want kids, i don't want to be puked on.


 Being puked on is not that bad, it's when it get is YOUR mouth that is bad. I've had that happen more than once. It also sucks when you get the Hershey Squirts all over you...... Hey look, corn!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Being puked on is not that bad, it's when it get is YOUR mouth that is bad. I've had that happen more than once. It also sucks when you get the Hershey Squirts all over you...... Hey look, corn!


gross.....


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Cool I'll be tuned in . Newt swinger getting his but kicked by girls! Now I'll pay to see that! I seen my buddy Steve get smacked by his wife really hard . He said, thats why women have small feet to stand closer to the sink . Then smack right in The face .


 That's also why they don't need watches, there's a clock on the stove 

Smack again.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Come on Steven, it'll be fun.


Other thought.......Yes. You are right.


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> *fever. Stupid auto correct lol


It's as bad as Siri


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> Me too, I told Kelly to keep an eye out for me. He had one but Maggie called dibs on it first. I can't believe Kelly let her snag my turtle out from underneath me. The fact that he had no clue I was looking for one and that she asked first is irrelevant


I am looking for some adult ones. I have one female and I plan on enlarging my outdoor enclosure this year so I will have room for more. People need to just read our minds and know that we are looking


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Being puked on is not that bad, it's when it get is YOUR mouth that is bad. I've had that happen more than once. It also sucks when you get the Hershey Squirts all over you...... Hey look, corn!


Wow! Poor thing!


----------



## tortadise

tortdad said:


> Me too, I told Kelly to keep an eye out for me. He had one but Maggie called dibs on it first. I can't believe Kelly let her snag my turtle out from underneath me. The fact that he had no clue I was looking for one and that she asked first is irrelevant


Some are some jacked up ones though. There's like 11 or so. A few are only 3 toe though. Like 4 of em maybe more. 3 are wee bit ornates


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortadise what are all the species of hinged back tortoises?


----------



## mike taylor

Well six beers down twenty or so to go . One bottle of jack . Happy new year!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Well six beers down twenty or so to go . One bottle of jack . Happy new year!


grown up stuff


----------



## tortadise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> tortadise what are all the species of hinged back tortoises?


Natals,speks, bells, western bells, zombensis, lobatse, homes, Erosa, and domergyuei.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortadise said:


> Natals,speks, bells, western bells, zombensis, lobatse, homes, Erosa, and domergyuei.


wow i didn't know there was so many! thank you!


----------



## tortadise

Yep a lot are not kept by people even europe


----------



## Elohi

Wow, y'all have been busy since I've been here last! Good evening friends. And HAPPY NEW YEAR!! Well soon for most of us lol. 
It's my anniversary today. It's been a great day!!!




I had Coffee on Fire after dinner. 




And then found this at Target hahaha.


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> Wow, y'all have been busy since I've been here last! Good evening friends. And HAPPY NEW YEAR!! Well soon for most of us lol.
> It's my anniversary today. It's been a great day!!!
> View attachment 112303
> 
> View attachment 112304
> 
> I had Coffee on Fire after dinner.
> View attachment 112305
> 
> View attachment 112306
> 
> And then found this at Target hahaha.
> View attachment 112307


Happy anniversary


----------



## Yvonne G




----------



## Yvonne G

We need to find a mug like that for Ken - "Dear Bacon, etc."


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> Happy anniversary





Yvonne G said:


>


Thank you!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Happy anniversary Mike & Monica!
Which one is it?


----------



## Elohi

Mike who? Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Mike who? Lol


----------



## Elohi

Kristian and I have been married 4 years. They've been 4 really fantastic years too.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 112308


Hahaha that's awesome.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm watching the 1956 “Body Snatchers" great movie.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## Elohi

We were playing loud music, singing, having wine and playing drums up until Alaina started getting tired. She fell asleep at 10pm. Jadalyn is up and reading. She was down at the neighbors a few minutes ago watching fireworks but now she's back home with her nose in a book. She is my bookworm. <3
Adam is at his dad's and Kristian and I are now relaxing and waiting for midnight.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm sitting in my room alone watching netflix


----------



## puffy137

Jacqui said:


> Sweet! I love hedgehogs. As for the geckos, I would suggest getting them off that substrate.


 
I love hedgehogs too , the ones we have here in the desert look just like the one in the photo. European hedgehogs are bigger & no so sweet & fox-like in features.


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i want
> View attachment 112105



Then don't ever get married , Fancy waking up in the morning & having THAT beside you .


----------



## bouaboua

Time for me to go to bed. Good Night

And Happy New Year to you all and your family, including all your torts.


----------



## mike taylor

Happy new year! Take a shot!


----------



## Earth Mama

Happy 2015!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Earth Mama said:


> Happy 2015!


your in the future


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maybe it's just us rednecks, but people sure are picking a strange time to be blasting stumps from their pastures!


----------



## puffy137

*A Happy New Year to everyone. *


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Maybe it's just us rednecks, but people sure are picking a strange time to be blasting stumps from their pastures!


Everybody around here is shooting at stumps here!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Everybody around here is shooting at stumps here!


is that some type of redneck tradition?


----------



## mike taylor

Yes it sure is! Yee yee!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hoot-6-pigs-crossbows-Blythburgh-Suffolk.html
this is so sad. what is wrong with people?


----------



## mike taylor

People suck some times'


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

its 2015!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

everyone is partying and I'm here all alone eating food and watching netflix


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hoot-6-pigs-crossbows-Blythburgh-Suffolk.html
> this is so sad. what is wrong with people?


I've seen tens of articles and videos sadder than this. Our world is a horrible place sometimes.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its 2015!


It was 2015 13 hours ago


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> everyone is partying and I'm here all alone eating food and watching netflix


#kidproblems 
Don't worry, an adult will be by soon to change your diaper and tuck you in.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> #kidproblems
> Don't worry, an adult will be by soon to change your diaper and tuck you in.


LOL.


----------



## Abdulla6169

When you write the date, write "2015" instead of "2014". You will probably make this mistake a few times. You have been warned.


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> #kidproblems
> Don't worry, an adult will be by soon to change your diaper and tuck you in.


This is COLD.......But good! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Happy 2015! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning everyone! And best wishes for a fruitful and healthy new year.

I usually go to bed around 10 or 11, but last night I went to bed at 9. Then every new year my next door neighbor shoots at midnight, but last night either he didn't shoot or I was really zonked out, because I didn't wake up until 5 when Misty decided we had slept long enough.

The wind machines are going full blast. I get so tired of hearing that noise. Besides being cold all the time, I will be so glad when winter is over so it can be peaceful and quiet once again.

I'm having company tomorrow to help me finish building Dudley's shed, so today I've planned to do housework and clean up outside too. Have to make a good impression, you know?

Talk to you all later!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> We were playing loud music, singing, having wine and playing drums up until Alaina started getting tired. She fell asleep at 10pm. Jadalyn is up and reading. She was down at the neighbors a few minutes ago watching fireworks but now she's back home with her nose in a book. She is my bookworm. <3
> Adam is at his dad's and Kristian and I are now relaxing and waiting for midnight.


Hmm... yeah... you guys are 2 hours behind


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Happy new year! Take a shot!


What was yours of?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> #kidproblems
> Don't worry, an adult will be by soon to change your diaper and tuck you in.


He might need to be burped too...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> It was 2015 13 hours ago


*Nick's mind has again been BLOWN!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello!
Happy New Year to all, as those in the future... 
Hopefully 2015 will bring you awesome luck, fabulous health, lots of love, and plenty of tortoises!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning everyone! And best wishes for a fruitful and healthy new year.
> 
> I usually go to bed around 10 or 11, but last night I went to bed at 9. Then every new year my next door neighbor shoots at midnight, but last night either he didn't shoot or I was really zonked out, because I didn't wake up until 5 when Misty decided we had slept long enough.
> 
> The wind machines are going full blast. I get so tired of hearing that noise. Besides being cold all the time, I will be so glad when winter is over so it can be peaceful and quiet once again.
> 
> I'm having company tomorrow to help me finish building Dudley's shed, so today I've planned to do housework and clean up outside too. Have to make a good impression, you know?
> 
> Talk to you all later!


Good Morning and Happy New Year to you and your family too Yvonne! ! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G

I see not much has happened here since I signed off an hour ago. I've cleaned the bathroom and kitchen while you were sleeping (LOL!!), and now I'm going to dust and vacuum the living room and my office. By that time it should be a little warmer outside (and a lot lighter) and I can go out and do my morning chores. With all the leaves, I have to change the tortoise's waterers a couple times a day or else they have 'tea' to drink.

Interesting to note: Tom is always saying that in Africa because it's always warm, the tortoises don't know what cold is, and therefore, they don't know to go into their warm houses when they get cold. I beg to differ. On these cold days I open all the doors to the sheds and if the sun isn't shining, or if it's really cold the tortoises don't come out. I see the Aldabran tortoises out first thing, but when I look again in a few minutes, they've gone back inside. Dudley will sit in his doorway with his head outside the vinyl strips and if it's cold he doesn't come out. So in my opinion, I think they DO know about cold.

Time to go vacuum.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Interesting to note: Tom is always saying that in Africa because it's always warm, the tortoises don't know what cold is, and therefore, they don't know to go into their warm houses when they get cold. I beg to differ. On these cold days I open all the doors to the sheds and if the sun isn't shining, or if it's really cold the tortoises don't come out. I see the Aldabran tortoises out first thing, but when I look again in a few minutes, they've gone back inside. Dudley will sit in his doorway with his head outside the vinyl strips and if it's cold he doesn't come out. So in my opinion, I think they DO know about cold.


I concur Yvonne. I think perhaps it is Tom who doesn't know what the African tortoises do in a cold environment because he doesn't live in one himself. I experience the same as you with mine. Cold days, they come out on a rotating schedule of graze then warm up, then graze and warm up. I can't remember when the last time I had to pack one into their heated house at sun down.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I feel that if you're cold blooded and getting too cold means unable to digest/move/death, you'd try to avoid that. Rosie also seeks heat and avoids cold and I think she's smarter than my dogs.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Yvonne G

I just love the minions. Whoever thought them up in the first place did a fine job!


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 112332


Happy New Year Noel! ! ! !! 

Best wishes ! !


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We watched despicable me 2 last night. The minion movie coming out looks good. 

Thinking it's time to go to the feed store and stock up on dog food while it's all 15% off for 2015. One day sale. They sell Mazuri there, wonder if they can order tortoise Mazuri since the only other store that sold it went out of business.


----------



## Yvonne G

If your feed store sells Purina products then they can order it for you. I buy mine at the feed store. Since I'm the only one who buys it from them, I have to order it, as they don't stock it. But that works good because I know its always fresh.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Happy New Year Noel! ! ! !!
> 
> Best wishes ! !


Happy New Year Steven 
Best wishes to you


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> If your feed store sells Purina products then they can order it for you. I buy mine at the feed store. Since I'm the only one who buys it from them, I have to order it, as they don't stock it. But that works good because I know its always fresh.


Yup, I order mine too.  it's always much fresher and cheaper


----------



## AZtortMom

The petco carries it here, but not in the volume I need it. Plus they charge a ridiculous amount for a small bag


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, it's around $25 for a 40lb sack at the feed store. And if you don't need that much, put it in big plastic containers and freeze it.


----------



## Yvonne G

O-o-o-o-o-o-o I see sunshine out my window!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I've vacuumed, now I just need to dust. I know, I know...I did it backwards. But I'm not a purist when it comes to housework. Any way it gets done is fine with me.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I think you and dmmj are long lost brothers...



Not sure if flattering me or insulting him...


----------



## AZtortMom

jaizei said:


> Not sure if flattering me or insulting him...


*snickers behind hand*


----------



## puffy137

I always enjoy chats about housework, If someone else gets going it makes me get the urge to start cleaning too.


----------



## Yvonne G

I still have to dust, but the sun is shining and the tortoises need looked after, so I'm going outside. later...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> #kidproblems
> Don't worry, an adult will be by soon to change your diaper and tuck you in.


one day I'm going to hunt you down and your going to wake up without you liver.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> one day I'm going to hunt you down and your going to wake up without you liver.


^^^This is just as creepy as this:


#creepy #meme #weirdo #omg #Tortoise_forum #lol #R/S/T #Retweet


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> ^^^This is just as creepy as this:
> View attachment 112368
> 
> #creepy #meme #weirdo #omg #Tortoise_forum #lol #R/S/T #Retweet


cannibalism is so underrated


----------



## puffy137

Oh Stop, this is as bad as watching Lock Up , on MSNBC


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cannibalism is so underrated


No offense, but you're weird sometimes .


----------



## puffy137

Now some fools in UK want to give the vote to 16 year olds


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> Oh Stop, this is as bad as watching Lock Up , on MSNBC


whats that?


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Oh Stop, this is as bad as watching Lock Up , on MSNBC


Hey Puffy? How are you?What's Lock Up? I've never heard of it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> No offense, but you're weird sometimes .


sometimes late at night i think of what eating another human is like.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> sometimes late at night i think of what eating another human is like.


... #Ban_R/S/T.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> ... #Ban_R/S/T.


nooooo i was just kidding!


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Puffy? How are you?What's Lock Up? I've never heard of it.


Hi Abdulla , its a show about prisons in the US. To my mind most of those people should be in a place like Broadmoor in UK , which is a place for the criminally insane . Very sad & nasty , I usually turn to another channel.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> Hi Abdulla , its a show about prisons in the US. To my mind most of those people should be in a place like Broadmoor in UK , which is a place for the criminally insane . Very sad & nasty , I usually turn to another channel.


i like watching shows like that! is it on netflix?


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Now some fools in UK want to give the vote to 16 year olds


Puffy, maybe they don't want to crush the 16 year olds's dreams... Why would anyone vote for a 16 year old. They practically know nothing about the intricate workings of the world.


----------



## puffy137

Btw , we were discussing dyslexia earlier. My cousin has that. She can never write a sentence without at least 2 spelling mistakes. However she has just recently retired after selling her hairdressing business, for a tidy sum . Her son graduated top of his class in med school . He had to make the graduation speech .Now he runs his own private clinic. Thanks mostly to his mum who put him through school.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Puffy, maybe they don't want to crush the 16 year olds's dreams... Why would anyone vote for a 16 year old. They practically know nothing about the intricate workings of the world.


excuse me?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Not sure if flattering me or insulting him...


I don't know. Which one make you feel less worse?


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Hi Abdulla , its a show about prisons in the US. To my mind most of those people should be in a place like Broadmoor in UK , which is a place for the criminally insane . Very sad & nasty , I usually turn to another channel.


I've seen stuff about the worst prisons in Russia. Crazy (and scary) stuff.


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Puffy, maybe they don't want to crush the 16 year olds's dreams... Why would anyone vote for a 16 year old. They practically know nothing about the intricate workings of the world.


 
Everything comes to those who wait , they should be patient like the rest of us.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> I've seen stuff about the worst prisons in Russia. Crazy (and scary) stuff.


i have seen worse


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> I've seen stuff about the worst prisons in Russia. Crazy (and scary) stuff.


Yeaa well Russia is still in the dark ages in some areas , like human rights & racism etc , but one expects better from the west.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> excuse me?


It's a fact Nick, someone that is 16 knows nothing about politics. It took me months to understand the policies of 2 countries at war. I'm 17. I'm starting to understand politics now... And BTW the oil prices dropping aren't only because of economic reasons.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have seen worse


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> It's a fact Nick, someone that is 16 knows nothing about politics. It took me months to understand the policies of 2 countries at war. I'm 17. I'm starting to understand politics now... And BTW the oil prices dropping aren't only because of economic reasons.


i am actually very educated about them politics


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cyclonorbis senegalensis


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have seen worse


In reality, you are lucky you haven't ...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A wonderful documentary to view is, “Kidnapped for Christ".


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In reality, you are lucky you haven't ...


but in reality i have.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> So, here's an question:
> How do the Gulf Cooperation Council members and their ally benefit from the current oil prices?


well the gular scute on tortoises it is mainly used for ramming and flipping its opponent during a fight, it is also used for subduing a female so she lets him mate with her.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have seen worse


It is your attempt at bragging that demonstrates your ignorance in the matter. Watching things on TV vs. actually having seen worse, is not what a person puffs their chest out about.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone still here


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It is your attempt at bragging that demonstrates your ignorance in the matter. Watching things on TV vs. actually having seen worse, is not what a person puffs their chest out about.


i don't watch tv


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And what's more, you are so fortunate to have been born in the States and be able to be ignorant of the true horrors that take place in parts of the world. Think of the odds of being born here vs. anywhere else in the world.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And what's more, you are so fortunate to have been born in the States and be able to be ignorant of the true horrors that take place in parts of the world. Think of the odds of being born here vs. anywhere else in the world.


wow dude looks like you didn't have a good new years. calm dwn


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wow dude looks like you didn't have a good new years. calm dwn


My new year is great so far. All 11:38 hours of it. It's my tolerance level of ignorance that may be on the wain.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

cool looking fungi!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My new year is great so far. All 11:38 hours of it. It's my tolerance level of ignorance that may be on the wain.


rude


----------



## puffy137

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And what's more, you are so fortunate to have been born in the States and be able to be ignorant of the true horrors that take place in parts of the world. Think of the odds of being born here vs. anywhere else in the world.


Well Ken I agree, but methinks UK pips you at the post , cos no guns & no real nutters like you have in the republican party, they would never pass the induction process in the UK.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 112377
> View attachment 112378
> View attachment 112379
> View attachment 112380
> View attachment 112381


WOW so pretty , the white one is a puffball ? my namesake ? are they all poisonous?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> WOW so pretty , the white one is a puffball ? my namesake ? are they all poisonous?


lol i don't know, but they look cool to eat


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol i don't know, but they look cool to eat
> View attachment 112382
> View attachment 112383
> View attachment 112384
> View attachment 112385


Do you know the toadstools that they always have in childrens books , red with white spots? I only ever saw it once as a child in Dawlish Warren in Devon ,in a small wood . I will never forget the sight , although as a country child I knew it was dangerous.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Most puffballs here on the west coast are edible. The trick is to harvest them while they are young and not opened. 
And the red with white spots they grow here as well. Amineta mascara, it is a psychedelic mushroom that has been described as a pet badger. It will let you pet it and nuzzle you, or it will attack you viscously and you will not recover. 

We've got this in Oregon as well ;


The largest living organism ever found has been discovered in an ancient American forest. The Armillaria ostoyae, popularly known as the honey mushroom, started from a single spore too small to see without a microscope. It has been spreading its black shoestring filaments, called rhizomorphs, through the forest for an estimated 2,400 years, killing trees as it grows. 
It now covers 2,200 acres (880 hectares) of the Malheur National Forest, in eastern Oregon. The outline of the giant fungus stretches 3.5 miles (5.6 kilometres) across, and it extends an average of three feet (one metre) into the ground. It covers an area as big as 1,665 football fields. The discovery came after Catherine Parks, a scientist at the Pacific Northwest Research Station in La Grande, Oregon, in 1998 heard about a big tree die-off from root rot in the forest east of Prairie City. 
Using aerial photos, Ms Parks staked out an area of dying trees and collected root samples from 112. She identified the fungus through DNA testing. Then, by comparing cultures of the fungus grown from the 112 samples, she determined that 61 were from the same organism, meaning a single fungus had grown bigger than anything anyone had ever described before. On the surface, the only evidence of the fungus are clumps of golden mushrooms that pop up in the autumn with the rain. 
"They are edible, but they don't taste the best," said Tina Dreisbach, a botanist and mycologist with the US Forest Service in Corvallis, Oregon. "I would put lots of butter and garlic on them." Digging into the roots of an affected tree, something that looks like white latex paint can be seen. These are mats of mycelium, which draw water and carbohydrates from the tree to feed the fungus and interfere with the tree's absorption of water and nutrients. The long rhizomorphs that stretch into the soil invade tree roots through a combination of pressure and enzyme action. In 1992, another Armillaria ostoyae was found in Washington state covering 1,500 acres, near Mount Adams, making it the largest known organism at the time. 
"We just decided to go out looking for one bigger than the last claim," said Gregory Filip, associate professor of integrated forest protection at Oregon State University, and an expert in Armillaria. "There hasn't been anything measured with any scientific technique that has shown any plant or animal to be larger than this." He said scientists want to learn to control Armillaria because it kills trees, but they also realise it has served a purpose in nature for millions of years.


----------



## puffy137

Me wonders what purpose could that be exactly , Thank you Ken , colour me amazed !!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i made a Skype


----------



## jaizei

What's gotten into y'all? You know better than this.


----------



## puffy137

Lets get back to the real business of life , TORTS.


----------



## puffy137

my babies having breakfast


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> Lets get back to the real business of life , TORTS.


i want thousands of torts when I'm older


----------



## puffy137

Whoops sorry seems I duplicated somehow


----------



## puffy137

I'm now wondering how many babies I will get next season . Got about 6/7 months to wait , but the more the merrier .


----------



## puffy137

Nick , how many tortoises have to got now ?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> Nick , how many tortoises have to got now ?


3


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> my babies having breakfast


They are so cute. They make me want to buy a farm and buy lots of torts...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> They are so cute. They make me want to buy a farm and buy lots of torts...


my dream!


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> They are so cute. They make me want to buy a farm and buy lots of torts...


 You don't need a farm to have babies, you just need a few meters of open ground for them to exercise & a female for Eban .


----------



## puffy137

Don't forget Queen Victoria & Queen Anne are always open to enquiries about suitable husbands


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> I want a farm because the people who own the land (my parents) don't want meters and meters of the garden to be used for tortoises.


 oh come on , 6ft x 6ft won't hurt , & when you add all the plants & decoration it will be lovely ,


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

All I've been doing for the last 6 hrs is drinking coffee. I ate breakfast at some point, but really, it's been coffee…


----------



## puffy137

Actually I'm looking for garden ornaments online, to enhance my paddock , I saw a lovely bunny with a fairy on its back , but they must have sold out over Christmas .


Cowboy_Ken said:


> All I've been doing for the last 6 hrs is drinking coffee. I ate breakfast at some point, but really, it's been coffee…
> View attachment 112397


COFFEE , never touch the stuff, anyone for a nice cuppa TEA!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> oh come on , 6ft x 6ft won't hurt , & when you add all the plants & decoration it will be lovely ,


It won't work Puffy. I know my parents far too well... It's like I know exactly what they accept and what they don't...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

cowboy hates me


----------



## Elohi

Coffee. All. Day. Every. Day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

puffy137 said:


> Actually I'm looking for garden ornaments !




one of ours. It stands about 30" tall…


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> It won't work Puffy. I know my parents far too well... It's like I know exactly what they accept and what they don't...


 My paddock as you can see from the pics is far from large. Its on a wall at the side of a house .I made my own homes for them for next to nothing (styrofoam ), & the bamboo fence wasn't dear. It will add interest to your garden as well as being a nice hobby for you .


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> Coffee. All. Day. Every. Day.


I had me some Guatemalan coffee this morning. Mmm mmm. I'm almost out too. So need to make another trip to Central America and restore my stash.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> Coffee. All. Day. Every. Day.


CAFFEINE!


----------



## tortadise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 112398
> one of ours. It stands about 30" tall…


Cool. You should look into a massive concrete tree for garden ornaments and get some moss and vines to grow wild upon it.


----------



## puffy137

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 112398
> one of ours. It stands about 30" tall…


 That looks like an Egyptian cat Ken , they worshiped cats in ancient Egypt .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

puffy137 said:


> Lets get back to the real business of life , TORTS.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i want thousands of torts when I'm older


I don't you have enough 'swag' for that...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't you have enough 'swag' for that...


do you want to fight!?!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

puffy137 said:


> That looks like an Egyptian cat Ken , they worshiped cats in ancient Egypt .


Jackals too


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

puffy137 said:


> That looks like an Egyptian cat Ken , they worshiped cats in ancient Egypt .


And so it is. It resides at the entrance to our cat cemetery which was start with our Egyptian Mau, Omar.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> do you want to fight!?!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

rhino rat snake!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And so it is. It resides at the entrance to our cat cemetery which was start with our Egyptian Mau, Omar.


Wow, Cowboy! That's so nice, but it sounds so sad.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 112400


lol little turtle


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> New brooms sweep clean , lets hope the best for Egypt , I still haven't visited Luxor .


Egypt is the 


Of the Arab world. 
"The rising of Egypt is the rising for all Arabs, and I have advised my children to always be beside Egypt"
~ Sheikh Zayed Bin Sultan, the Founder of the United Arab Emirates.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> one day I'm going to hunt you down and your going to wake up without you liver.



If you took my liver I wouldn't wake up. You kind of need them, that's why it's not called a dier. I would still wake up if you took a kidney. Geez, don't you know anything about black market organs.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol little turtle


Let me fix that.





He will EAT YOU.
EDIT- and will take your liver.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> If you took my liver I wouldn't wake up. You kind of need them, that's why it's not called a dier. I would still wake up if you took a kidney. Geez, don't you know anything about black market organs.


Lungs go for more... but I wouldn't know...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> If you took my liver I wouldn't wake up. You kind of need them, that's why it's not called a dier. I would still wake up if you took a kidney. Geez, don't you know anything about black market organs.


you can sell a couple toes for a couple thousand on the black market!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Let me fix that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will EAT YOU.
> EDIT- and will take your liver.


you will die!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

this is Mike


----------



## puffy137

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Lungs go for more... but I wouldn't know...


This is beginning to sound like an advert for the real body snatchers,


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here is a picture of Omar,


----------



## puffy137

Oh good grief , how gruesome is that, lol


----------



## puffy137

Omar looks like a determined chap , is he affectionate ? methinks not ! Could be wrong , but he has a look that tells me his tail is whipping from side to side with annoyance , just like my cat. Funny that I've never had an affectionate cat , I always end up with the other sort.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

puffy137 said:


> Omar looks like a determined chap , is he affectionate ? methinks not !


He was a very loving cat. He only had one front leg. His mother, while chewing the cord at berth, well, she was an overachiever. She chewed off his leg as well. He was unable to do the kneading that cats need so much to do. But he got along just fine.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 112404


Hmmm, what blood type are you??? Lol
Smell this rag and let me know if it smells like chloroform.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Hmmm, what blood type are you??? Lol
> Smell this rag and let me know if it smells like chloroform.


lol i don't know what blood type i am


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Hmmm, what blood type are you??? Lol
> Smell this rag and let me know if it smells like chloroform.


----------



## puffy137

Cowboy_Ken said:


> He was a very loving cat. He only had one front leg. His mother, while chewing the cord at berth, well, she was an overachiever. She chewed off his leg as well. He was unable to do the kneading that cats need so much to do. But he got along just fine.


Oh , so sorry apologies to Omar's shade . Thanks for the info Ken


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

chloroform!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And so it is. It resides at the entrance to our cat cemetery which was start with our Egyptian Mau, Omar.


Ken, as Arabs we don't usually call out animals human names, but rather we call them by certain adjectives or nouns constructed (that aren't used for human names). Just pointing that out... I don't really recommend using Arabic names for animals.


----------



## puffy137

Oh I suppose you are the same as me & over 40% of the worlds population , if I'm not mistaken they are O+


----------



## puffy137

Omar Bradley was a famous general or admiral , wasn't he?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you will die!
> View attachment 112402


 it's... it's... ALIVE!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> Hmmm, what blood type are you??? Lol
> Smell this rag and let me know if it smells like chloroform.


I'm O- because both my parents are O's too... 
What are you?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

puffy137 said:


> This is beginning to sound like an advert for the real body snatchers,


LOL, anyone got an idea for the catchy jingle?
What a messed up company.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here is a picture of Omar,
> View attachment 112405


Oh, he's so pretty!


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Omar Bradley was a famous general or admiral , wasn't he?


 I don't know who he is... When I hear the word "Omar" I think of "Omar Bin Khattab" one of the Prophet's (Peace be upon him) successors.


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Ken, as Arabs we don't usually call out animals human names, but rather we call them by certain adjectives or nouns constructed (that aren't used for human names). Just pointing that out... I don't really recommend using Arabic names for animals.


I remember a british teacher is a muslim country asking her kindergarten pupils to name a teddy bear , they voted for Mohammad. She agreed & she lost her job , only just managed to not be arrested. I suppose its something like when I first heard of people in latin countries being called Jesus , that was a shocker too.


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> I don't know who he is... When I hear the word "Omar" I think of "Omar Bin Khattab" one of the Prophet's (Peace be upon him) successors.


No Omar has been used for a long time , it doesn't belong to any one faith or nationality


----------



## puffy137

Omar Shareef is really a christian , Michel Chelhoob , a rose by any other name , etc


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> No Omar has been used for a long time , it doesn't belong to any one faith or nationality


That's not what I mean Puffy, I didn't know the person you were referring to. So I thought I'd tell you the name that popped up in my head. To be truthful, I don't think I know any other people that were/are influential with the name Omar.


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> That's not what I mean Puffy, I didn't know the person you were referring to. So I thought I'd tell you the name that popped up in my head. To be truthful, I don't think I know any other people that were/are influential with the name Omar.


 Yes dear , well you haven't lived as long as most of us  And have a care that you don't turn any more people atheist


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> I remember a british teacher is a muslim country asking her kindergarten pupils to name a teddy bear , they voted for Mohammad. She agreed & she lost her job , only just managed to not be arrested. I suppose its something like when I first heard of people in latin countries being called Jesus , that was a shocker too.


Puffy, that woman was in Sudan, before it was divided.


----------



## mike taylor

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What was yours of?


Shots of jack the a little in some hot tea .


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Yes dear , well you haven't lived as long as most of us  And have a care that you don't turn any more people atheist


I don't really have much experience in life, but I'm learning. Puffy, can you explain your last remark, didn't quite get it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Time for ESPN folks. When I give the score updates it will be in this form;

#2 UofO-

#3 FSU-

Kickoff is about 10 minutes folks.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> You ready, mister?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Duck offense gets the ball first. Time for me to get all Ducked up on Quack !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hello!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello!


hows it going dude?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Everything's fine.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

#2 UofO-0

#3 FSU-3


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> #2 UofO-0
> 
> #3 FSU-3


what?


----------



## mike taylor

Front flip into in zone no good! What a try!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

#2 UofO-8

#3 FSU-3


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Watch my Oregon Ducks Abdulla!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mike, are these guys fun or what?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Watch my Oregon Ducks Abdulla!


I'd love to watch them, but how? Any specific TV channel? Internet?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> I'd love to watch them, but how? Any specific TV channel? Internet?


ESPN


----------



## mike taylor

Awesome team for sure! Ken


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> ESPN





 
It's not available because it's not available internationally


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 112414
> 
> 
> It's not available because it's not available internationally


I wonder if that's due to the massive amount of alcohol advertising?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

#2 UofO-11

#3 FSU-3


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 112414
> 
> 
> It's not available because it's not available internationally



Where there's a will...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I wonder if that's due to the massive amount of alcohol advertising?


It's not found internationally Ken... If it was censored the screen would look like this: 


Not the reason, you can also get wine scanners and cocktail recipes from the App Store.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

#2 UofO-11

#3 FSU-6


----------



## Abdulla6169

#MyJihad is learning to understand myself and the world. 
What is Jihad? 




#Learn_more_everyday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

#2 UofO-18

#3 FSU-6


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

#2 UofO-18

#3 FSU-13


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening peeps


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Evening peeps


Go Ducks !


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 112414
> 
> 
> It's not available because it's not available internationally


Wow! I thought the sports channel was available internationally!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Evening peeps


*Again, here comes the lone AZ fan...  
JK, I'll bet BOTH teams are awesome.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Go Ducks !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry. The Quack is kicking in…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

#2 UofO-25

#3 FSU-13


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

#2 UofO-25

#3 FSU-20


----------



## Yvonne G

I see we're going to have to temporarily ban the Cowboy until football season is over. Wait...does he like baseball and basketball?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

#2 UofO-32

#3 FSU-20


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

#2 UofO-39

#3 FSU-20


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

#2 UofO-45

#3 FSU-20


----------



## mike taylor

Interception ducks! Haha quack quack!


----------



## mike taylor

Touch down ducks! quack quack! You can't stop a duck!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

#2 UofO-52

#3 FSU-20


----------



## mike taylor

Turn over again! Go ducks! Quack Quack!


----------



## mike taylor

Ducks touchdown!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

#2 UofO-59

#3 FSU-20


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Most points in a Rose Bowl? Ducks
Most yards in a Rose Bowl? Ducks
And we've still got 2 minutes left in the game.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## mike taylor

Ducks win!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And the Rose Bowl is finished. The Ducks move on to the Nation Championship Game on January 12th.


----------



## mike taylor

Where they will undoubtably kick some butt!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Where they will undoubtably kick some butt!


I so do hope so Mike! Hey, I think the Championship game is in Texas.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The Ducks were favored to win tonight's game by 8.5 points…and so of course they win by 39!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


no one said hi to me....


----------



## mike taylor

Well if it is close to me I will go . Gives you and the wife a reason to come visit .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no one said hi to me....


 Hi
Why the long face?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

My brain has officially been burned out from this epic 3 hour turtle search on _everything_.
My! I forgot what studying is like!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi
> Why the long face?


cuz i hate everyone


----------



## mike taylor

Titty baby, titty baby, suck your thumb, stick your finger in bubble gum


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cuz i hate everyone


I think you and dmmj need to have a talk about being 'positive'.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Titty baby, titty baby, suck your thumb, stick your finger in bubble gum


lol why would i do that?
this is a tortoise made out of gum!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I think you and dmmj need to have a talk about being 'positive'.


okay... i hate most people


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Well if it is close to me I will go . Gives you and the wife a reason to come visit .


The game is at Cowboys Stadium in Arlington. Is that anywhere near you folks?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> okay... i hate most people








Nick, in the long run, you're going be absolutely miserable if you just hate EVERYTHING for the rest of your life. 
Be happy and smile instead


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The game is at Cowboys Stadium in Arlington. Is that anywhere near you folks?


I just checked. 3-3/4 hours...kind of a drive.


----------



## mike taylor

Come on thats down the street . Plus it's really close to Kelly . Rent a hotel see a game hang out with good friends priceless!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nick, in the long run, you're going be absolutely miserable if you just hate EVERYTHING for the rest of your life.
> Be happy and smile instead


i don't need to smile i have swag!


----------



## tortdad

@mike taylor 
I wanted the geckos habitat to look more natural so I redid it again using bricks from my house, real slate tiles and natural lime stone. Now there's 2 big hides, 1 med and 1 small. The Tupperware is a humid hide, which they need when they shed. On the right side is the water bowl and in the smack next to it I'm going to make a litter box. Apparently is super easy to reach them and it keeps the tank clean.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@mike taylor PM done been sent to you.


----------



## mike taylor

@Ken pm done sent to you . Kevin looks awesome . Are you sure them lizards are your boys? Haha glade I could help them find a good home .


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> I don't really have much experience in life, but I'm learning. Puffy, can you explain your last remark, didn't quite get it


----------



## puffy137

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I wonder if that's due to the massive amount of alcohol advertising?


lol could be


----------



## puffy137

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi
> Why the long face?


Wasn't that remark once aimed at Sarah Jessica Parker ?


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> okay... i hate most people


I thought we weren't allowed to hate people. If we do its mostly self hate I suspect.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> I thought we weren't allowed to hate people. If we do its mostly self hate I suspect.


do do you mean I'm not allowed to hate people? i dont hate myself


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> do do you mean I'm not allowed to hate people? i dont hate myself


Sorry to sound biblical , but we were taught to hate the sin not the sinner,


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> Sorry to sound biblical , but we were taught to hate the sin not the sinner,


I'm an atheist


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm an atheist


Maybe but as an ethical human there are things you can learn from certain teachings from many sources. Do you consider yourself ethical ? Your concern for animal welfare suggests you are !!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> Maybe but as an ethical human there are things you can learn from certain teachings from many sources. Do you consider yourself ethical ? Your concern for animal welfare suggests you are !!!


I'm fine lol


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm fine lol


 Yes I believe you are


----------



## mike taylor

Are you hitting on newt swinger?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Are you hitting on newt swinger?


 im not into older woman


----------



## puffy137

Morning . or Evening Mike , are your casting aspersions on our asparagus ?????


----------



## puffy137

Has anyone seem Jackie ? Will she be around soon ?


----------



## mike taylor

No I was picking . Thats what I do best . I'm also a good instigator .


----------



## puffy137

Mike dear I'm probably older than your Mamma , so try to be kind to an old lady .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

puffy137 said:


> Mike dear I'm probably older than your Mamma


Not mine. ; )


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

lol


----------



## puffy137

You know I believe its true , women eventually turn into their mothers . I am picking up all her hobbies & saying , I can almost hear her voice saying things sometimes , lol


----------



## mike taylor

I think you guys are close to the same age . I would tell you my moms age, but if she found out she would kick my butt .


----------



## puffy137

mike taylor said:


> I think you guys are close to the same age . I would tell you my moms age, but if she found out she would kick my butt .


Hehehehe,


----------



## mike taylor

Good night I have to go to sleep . It's one in the morning .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

puffy137 said:


> You know I believe its true , women eventually turn into their mothers . I am picking up all her hobbies & saying , I can almost hear her voice saying things sometimes , lol


It's probably only an issue if your mental voice starts to sound like her?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i can't wait till I'm 90 years old and i can say the weirdest most random stuff, and people will just blame it on my age.


----------



## puffy137

Well seeing my mother was one of the nicest most decent women in the world , I don't think I will pick up anything harmful from her


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I miss my mom. She was one of my bestest buddies.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mike pm sent


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mike pm sent


its not good to keep secretes!


----------



## puffy137

Well folks better tuck you all up & say goodnight , the day has begun here so I'm off to get going ,


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

puffy137 said:


> Well folks better tuck you all up & say goodnight , the day has begun here so I'm off to get going ,


Have a great, productive day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And can we put to bed America, that Oregon is a soft football team?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> okay... i hate most people


You have no real reason to hate someone.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> You have no real reason to hate someone.


yea i know


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yea i know


It's also not good for your mental health...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> It's also not good for your mental health...


who needs mental health when you have swag?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs mental health when you have swag?


Remember what I told you about swag?


----------



## Abdulla6169

No offense though.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Nick, are you still there. Helllllooooo
*echoes* Anyone there?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Okay... Now I'm alone


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Okay... Now I'm alone


I'm here! I'm here for you man!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm here! I'm here for you man!


I should probably water the garden, see you soon.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> I should probably water the garden, see you soon.


okay man! quick question! do you have any snakes where you live?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> okay man! quick question! do you have any snakes where you live?


Yeah. If I saw any I'd kill them  My cousin saw one on their farm once. According to a few books I have they are plentiful, but (fortunately) I don't see them.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Yeah. If I saw any I'd kill them  My cousin saw one on their farm once. According to a few books I have they are plentiful, but (fortunately) I don't see them.


why would you kill a snake


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why would you kill a snake


If you've ever seen a snake in your yard and the kids are playing there too, then maybe you'll kill the snake.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> If you've ever seen a snake in your yard and the kids are playing there too, then maybe you'll kill the snake.


if there was a snake and my yard and i had kids, i would call them over we would catch the snake, and i would teach them about the snake. them we would let it go where we found it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> if there was a snake and my yard and i had kids, i would call them over we would catch the snake, and i would teach them about the snake. them we would let it go where we found it.


Lots of snakes here a poisonous, we also have scorpions and vipers. I'd rather kill a snake than risk kids and toddlers playing with it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Lots of snakes here a poisonous, we also have scorpions and vipers. I'd rather kill a snake than risk kids and toddlers playing with it.


its all about education, if you know the species you will know if its venomous or not. a lot of snake bites are cause by people tying go kill snakes, its best to leave it alone.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its all about education, if you know the species you will know if its venomous or not. a lot of snake bites are cause by people tying go kill snakes, its best to leave it alone.


Being one hour and a half away from the city, I'd rather kill a snake and keep the kids safe than taking them to a hospital. Even if I learned how to identify snakes, my opinion won't be like that of a professional. I'd probably make mistakes. Multiple snakes species look very similar.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Being one hour and a half away from the city, I'd rather kill a snake and keep the kids safe than taking them to a hospital. Even if I learned how to identify snakes, my opinion won't be like that of a professional. I'd probably make mistakes. Multiple snakes species look very similar.


killing animals is wrong.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> killing animals is wrong


You do eat animals, right?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> You do eat animals, right?


yea, but they have a reason to be killed, its for human consumption and survival. killing a snake in a situation where it can be avoided is not right.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yea, but they have a reason to be killed, its for human consumption and survival. killing a snake in a situation where it can be avoided is not right.


Well, I'd like anyone to visiting my place not to have to avoid snakes. One of the main reasons people are but is because of accidentally provoking them by stepping on them. I believe that if you feel a snake is a threat to you and other people you have the complete right to kill it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Well, I'd like anyone to visiting my place not to have to avoid snakes. One of the main reasons people are but is because of accidentally provoking them by stepping on them. I believe that if you feel a snake is a threat to you and other people you have the complete right to kill it.


why not just walk away from the snake?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Let's stop arguing, OK?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why not just walk away from the snake?


Because it will probably inhabit somewhere near the property. If it showed up once it can show up ten times. And if I just leave it, how can I know that not a single child or toddler will try to "play" with the snake, either this time or during our next trips. Also, there are usually lots of ducks and chickens on the farm. Some snakes probably pose a threat to them too.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Let's stop arguing, OK?


argument? its a discussion.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> argument? its a discussion.





I'm referring to this meaning of the word.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dis·cus·sion
dəˈskəSH(ə)n/
_noun_

the action or process of talking about something, typically in order to reach a decision or to exchange ideas.
a conversation or debate about a certain topic


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hairy potter


----------



## jaizei

puffy137 said:


> Has anyone seem Jackie ? Will she be around soon ?



She's been using the library's computer lately and yesterday was a holiday so the library was probably closed.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning peeps boy it's cold!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey Noel *waves*


----------



## tortdad

Morning peeps


----------



## mike taylor

Morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Morning peeps


Morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Morning!


Good morning!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Morning peeps boy it's cold!
> View attachment 112464


Kinda cold here too,

we will be warming up though.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning! It's 30 here with frost which is so pretty! We will be warming up as well. I got my reds out yesterday for 2 hours. It was 61 and sunny. I don't usually do it when it's that temp but they had been inside for days. They were so happy! They usually eat and then hide. I went out and one was cruising around in the sun and drinking water. 

Still coyote hunting! I learned how to use the pellet rifle. We shot at him twice and haven't seen him but I hear him walking in the brush. UGH! I feel like a prisoner on my own property.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> @mike taylor
> I wanted the geckos habitat to look more natural so I redid it again using bricks from my house, real slate tiles and natural lime stone. Now there's 2 big hides, 1 med and 1 small. The Tupperware is a humid hide, which they need when they shed. On the right side is the water bowl and in the smack next to it I'm going to make a litter box. Apparently is super easy to reach them and it keeps the tank clean.
> View attachment 112434
> 
> View attachment 112435
> 
> View attachment 112436
> 
> View attachment 112437
> 
> View attachment 112438




Now all it needs is a nice desert scene pasted outside the back wall and around the ends.


----------



## Momof4

It feels so good to have all the xmas decorations taken down and reclaim my house!


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't understand why some feel the need to say, "I've sent you a PM." When someone gets a PM in their inbox, a little box pops up in the lower left corner letting them know they have a new message, plus a bright red #1 appears in the upper right of the screen. All you're doing is serving to make the rest of us wonder what's so important that you have to advertise you know how to send a PM.





...oh, and, Jacqui: I've sent you a PM. Don't tell Ken, Mike and Kevin what we're talking about, ok?


----------



## Yvonne G

In case you missed the reference, those grapes are sour.


----------



## Yvonne G

Neener, neener, neener!!! I've got someone coming down from San Jose to help me finish building Dudley's shed. And it's going to be a beautiful, sun shiney day!!

Good morning everyone! I hope Jacqui is able to get to the library today. I don't like it when she's not here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I do the pm broadcast in the event the notification is missed. I get the notices on a spotty basis. I have to go over and look to see. 
Oh and Yvonne, did you know the Ducks destroyed Florida in the Rose Bowl?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

puffy137 said:


> Wasn't that remark once aimed at Sarah Jessica Parker ?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm an atheist


I stepped down to 'agnostic'


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> It feels so good to have all the xmas decorations taken down and reclaim my house!


Wow! That was fast. I belive we're starting next week, simply because we have so much and everyone wants a quiet weekend


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi!
"I'm so happy! I'm a happy little lamb today!" Image that in a wavery, adorable voice, 'cause that's how the song goes 
I'm getting a STOCK TANK TODAY!  I'll finally be relieving the sliders from their miserable confinement!
Getting a pump... hopefully some plants... 
I'M HAPPY! Take notes, Nick, they'll be no hating today!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Neener, neener, neener!!! I've got someone coming down from San Jose to help me finish building Dudley's shed. And it's going to be a beautiful, sun shiney day!!
> 
> Good morning everyone! I hope Jacqui is able to get to the library today. I don't like it when she's not here.


I've notcied she hasn't been here


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I do the pm broadcast in the event the notification is missed. I get the notices on a spotty basis. I have to go over and look to see.
> Oh and Yvonne, did you know the Ducks destroyed Florida in the Rose Bowl?




***Yvonne sticks her fingers in her ears saying, "I can't hear you! la la la la la la la la"***


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I do the pm broadcast in the event the notification is missed. I get the notices on a spotty basis. I have to go over and look to see.
> Oh and Yvonne, did you know the Ducks destroyed Florida in the Rose Bowl?



The dangers of using inferior technology?


----------



## mike taylor

I let them know I sent a pm because want answers now . It's my pm and I want it now!


----------



## mike taylor

Good luck on the build Yvonne . Don't hit your fingers with the hammer .


----------



## Yvonne G

I use a drill with a screw driver bit. Everything is screwed together. My building technique is so amateurish that if I were to pound on it with a hammer it may fall down.


----------



## Moozillion

Thank goodness Ohio beat Nick Satan's Alabama team!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

I may be setting myself up for trouble, but:

Can anyone tell me what "swag" means these days?
It used to be a piece of fabric draped in an arc over a window.
When I was in college, it was "Scientific Wild A$$ Guess."
Obviously it's something different now...


----------



## Yvonne G

I saw a piece on the national news last night that listed a few words that have been banned from the Queen's English, and SWAG was one of them!!! Hip, hip hooray!!!

"The word 'swag' has become a shapeless, meaningless word used in various forms (such as 'swaggy') but with no real depth." – Bailey Anderson, Washington, Iowa.

"Whether it's a 'free gift' (banished in 1988) or droopy clothing, this word is neither useful nor fancy." – Jeff Drake, Saint Albans, West Va.

"The word has become so overused that it is not 'swag' to not use the word 'swag.'" – Devin, Farwell, Mich.

"Because I am tired of hearing swag to describe anything on the face of the planet. By the way, your website is so 'swag.'" – Alex, Roanoke, Va.


----------



## Yvonne G

"A stupid saying that's overused. People 90 per cent are dumb teenagers, 10 per cent are little kids trying to be cool use it for EVERYTHING and also as their facebook name thinking that it's cute: 'I just opened a cabinet, SWAG.' 'I just fell down, lol, SWAG.' 'SWAGNIFICENT' '(your name) idontgiveafuq gotsswagg' 'lives in swagtown' 'works at swagville' 'That show was so SWAG.' 'I just finished brushing my teeth, SWAG.' 'Hey guys, just woke up, SWAG.' 'Lol, I got kicked out of class, SWAG.' 'I cursed the teacher out, SWAG.' 'Tumbling on tumblr in class, SWAG.' '(your name) the swag god' 'texting in class, SWAG' ... 'SWAG.' You don't have no swag.
You: 'I got swag.' 
Me: 'That's because you're an idiot trying to be like the rest of the try hards thinking they have swag."


The best part of that quote is the first sentence - a stupid saying that's overused!!


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> I don't understand why some feel the need to say, "I've sent you a PM." When someone gets a PM in their inbox, a little box pops up in the lower left corner letting them know they have a new message, plus a bright red #1 appears in the upper right of the screen. All you're doing is serving to make the rest of us wonder what's so important that you have to advertise you know how to send a PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...oh, and, Jacqui: I've sent you a PM. Don't tell Ken, Mike and Kevin what we're talking about, ok?


Sometimes I go days before the notice tells I have a pm. Also, I don't know about sour but them grapes look delicious.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Now all it needs is a nice desert scene pasted outside the back wall and around the ends.


I haven't found one I like yet but it's on the list with making a litter box.


----------



## jaizei

I like to think of people with swag as star bellied sneetches.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, Please! Now I have to Google that???


----------



## Momof4

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi!
> "I'm so happy! I'm a happy little lamb today!" Image that in a wavery, adorable voice, 'cause that's how the song goes
> I'm getting a STOCK TANK TODAY!  I'll finally be relieving the sliders from their miserable confinement!
> Getting a pump... hopefully some plants...
> I'M HAPPY! Take notes, Nick, they'll be no hating today!



I love my stock tank!! My RES loves it too! This is his 2nd winter outside and doing well! He is 8 yrs old and not very big so 150 g works well for him. What size are you getting?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> I love my stock tank!! My RES loves it too! This is his 2nd winter outside and doing well! He is 8 yrs old and not very big so 150 g works well for him. What size are you getting?



100-150, because tractor supply is having a sale  This'll only be for winter, because this summer they are getting a POND!! 
What size pump do you have?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Good luck on the build Yvonne . Don't hit your fingers with the hammer .


Was that sarcastic?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> 100-150, because tractor supply is having a sale  This'll only be for winter, because this summer they are getting a POND!!
> What size pump do you have?


My youngest tort Shelly is in a stock tank  Hopefully she's moving out of it in about 3 weeks into the big kids enclosure when they get moved into their space in the garage


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I like to think of people with swag as star bellied sneetches.


LOL. Too much laughing. That's great. 
I was trying to find a way to say 'jerk' nicely, but your post sums it up


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> My youngest tort Shelly is in a stock tank  Hopefully she's moving out of it in about 3 weeks into the big kids enclosure when they get moved into their space in the garage


 Stock tanks are the 'bestest' quick, easy, nice, big, awesome, cheaper, enclosures you can have


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> "A stupid saying that's overused. People 90 per cent are dumb teenagers, 10 per cent are little kids trying to be cool use it for EVERYTHING and also as their facebook name thinking that it's cute: 'I just opened a cabinet, SWAG.' 'I just fell down, lol, SWAG.' 'SWAGNIFICENT' '(your name) idontgiveafuq gotsswagg' 'lives in swagtown' 'works at swagville' 'That show was so SWAG.' 'I just finished brushing my teeth, SWAG.' 'Hey guys, just woke up, SWAG.' 'Lol, I got kicked out of class, SWAG.' 'I cursed the teacher out, SWAG.' 'Tumbling on tumblr in class, SWAG.' '(your name) the swag god' 'texting in class, SWAG' ... 'SWAG.' You don't have no swag.
> You: 'I got swag.'
> Me: 'That's because you're an idiot trying to be like the rest of the try hards thinking they have swag."
> 
> 
> The best part of that quote is the first sentence - a stupid saying that's overused!!


Wow, Yvonne! I posted my own definition, but yours sums it up so nicely, it couldn't couldn't compare! I love this post. I laughed way too hard.
I'll admit, haven't heard 'SWAGNIFICENT' yet


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 112238



You started my day off with a chuckle... thank you.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Yes it has  I'm actually off until Friday



Hope you enjoyed yourself during that time.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> You started my day off with a chuckle... thank you.


you welcome


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i want!
> View attachment 112246


Me too!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Going to need these, too-



No crackers needed on good chili.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> anything to do with cooking is a woman's job!



You have much to learn.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> No crackers needed on good chili.


 Of course! It's what make it best 
(Hi Jacqui )


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> gross.....


You got that right.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 112308


Love this picture!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cool looking fungi!
> View attachment 112375


I agree, it's neat looking.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

If only it was Snappy McTurtleston.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I miss my mom. She was one of my bestest buddies.



I feel the same about mine.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> if there was a snake and my yard and i had kids, i would call them over we would catch the snake, and i would teach them about the snake. them we would let it go where we found it.



Very good reply!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> She's been using the library's computer lately and yesterday was a holiday so the library was probably closed.



Exactly.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I don't understand why some feel the need to say, "I've sent you a PM." When someone gets a PM in their inbox, a little box pops up in the lower left corner letting them know they have a new message, plus a bright red #1 appears in the upper right of the screen. All you're doing is serving to make the rest of us wonder what's so important that you have to advertise you know how to send a PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...oh, and, Jacqui: I've sent you a PM. Don't tell Ken, Mike and Kevin what we're talking about, ok?


Okay, my lips are sealed!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Neener, neener, neener!!! I've got someone coming down from San Jose to help me finish building Dudley's shed. And it's going to be a beautiful, sun shiney day!!
> 
> Good morning everyone! I hope Jacqui is able to get to the library today. I don't like it when she's not here.


Whose helping? .... and sweet of you to say that.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi!
> "I'm so happy! I'm a happy little lamb today!" Image that in a wavery, adorable voice, 'cause that's how the song goes
> I'm getting a STOCK TANK TODAY!  I'll finally be relieving the sliders from their miserable confinement!
> Getting a pump... hopefully some plants...
> I'M HAPPY! Take notes, Nick, they'll be no hating today!


Yippy!! Pictures? I love my stock tanks.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Stock tanks are the 'bestest' quick, easy, nice, big, awesome, cheaper, enclosures you can have


You forgot easy to clean and last forever.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Of course! It's what make it best
> (Hi Jacqui )



Nahhh crackers are distractors from the good stuff.


----------



## Jacqui

I be alllllll caught up!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Happy belated new years everybody!


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon.


----------



## dmmj

I want a monkey.
CAUSE EVERYONE LOVES MONKEYS, don't deny it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Yippy!! Pictures? I love my stock tanks.


Not yet  Got a late start and I'll be arriving at TSS in a couple hours, when I finally decide to leave... 
Have any plant recommendations?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I be alllllll caught up!!!


 Does take a while.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> I want a monkey.
> CAUSE EVERYONE LOVES MONKEYS, don't deny it.


I do, but in an interested, 'oh, we're related way' 
Monkeys are dangerous,and things can go horriblely wrong.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i going hang out with friend today and he going to help me with volunteering at a zoo


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Happy belated new years everybody!


Happy New Year!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i going hang out with friend today and he going to help me with volunteering at a zoo


 Have fun! Be nice to any animals.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Have fun! Be nice to any animals.


no i not going today. first have have to write 1 page essay to see if zoo people let me volunteer. they have Aldabra, sulcata, pancake torts at this zoo.


----------



## Abdulla6169

So I was at the mall and I found this:


An 18 Karat pacifier, worth $612.58.
#Only_in_Abu_Dhabi


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> So I was at the mall and I found this:
> View attachment 112494
> 
> An 18 Karat pacifier, worth $612.58.
> #Only_in_Abu_Dhabi


what does it do?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no i not going today. first have have to write 1 page essay to see if zoo people let me volunteer. they have Aldabra, sulcata, pancake torts at this zoo.


Make sure the paper is perfect (spelling and grammar) and make it look professional. I'd suggest using MLA format.  
***Tip: *NEVER USE 1ST PERSON PRONOUNS UNLESS TOLD TO DO SO.*


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what does it do?


It's just a pacifier, but it has gold .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Make sure the paper is perfect (spelling and grammar) and make it looks professional. I'd suggest using MLA format.
> ***Tip: *NEVER USE 1ST PERSON PRONOUNS UNLESS TOLD TO DO SO.*


i don't even know what a pronoun is.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> It's just a pacifier, but it has gold .


for rich fat babies.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> for rich fat babies.


No, for rich parents with babies


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't even know what a pronoun is.


... Good luck on the essay!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> ... Good luck on the essay!


thank man!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thank man!


You're welcome. So, what's the essay about?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> You're welcome. So, what's the essay about?


why i want to volunteer at this zoo.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Here's a helpful tip: if you start a good search with ":edu", then most of the results will come from credible sites. Make sure any site you enter using this method isn't Wikipedia or a forum.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why i want to volunteer at this zoo.


Oh, that's an easy prompt. I thought it would be something like: "Explain how any member of society can contribute to animal conservation". I think you can use first person pronouns here.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Here's a helpful tip: if you start a good search with ":edu", then most of the results will come from credible sites. Make sure any site you enter using this method isn't Wikipedia or a forum.


what?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?


For example:


Using this method of searching, you get better results... Helped me a lot during my last presentation about the Scottsboro Trials.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Why is the chat so quiet?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Why is the chat so quiet?


Everyone seems to have left.
I'm just lurking on the forum, but there really isn't I could be doing... just reading


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Everyone seems to have left.
> I'm just lurking on the forum, but there really isn't I could be doing... just reading


Oh, that reminds me... I bought 2 books today.
1- Half Bad, by Sally Green.


2- flash and bones, by Kathy Reiches.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Oh, that reminds me... I bought 2 books today.
> 1- Half Bad, by Sally Green.
> View attachment 112499
> 
> 2- flash and bones, by Kathy Reiches.
> View attachment 112500


Ooo, the second one looks interesting! What's it about?


----------



## Abdulla6169

*FLASH!*
*Illuminated by lightening, a lifeless human hand seems to reach a barrel of asphalt beside the Charlotte racetrack.*

Even for forensic anthropologist Dr Tempe Brennan, never easily shocked, it is a disturbing sight. 

Now Tempe is under pressure to find answers before thousands arrive for the year's big race. But before she can carry out a proper examination, the FBI mysteriously confiscate and destroy the body.

It's a dead end. Until Wayne Gamble, a young engineer, alerts Tempe tot the disappearance of his sister and her boyfriend from Charlotte twelve years earlier, and she determines to uncover what really happened to them. 

When, a few days later, Gamble's body is dogs crushed under the wheels of a race car, Tempe realizes the situation is truly sinister. And that even her own life can be in terrible danger...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

This is disturbing... but a little fun-
http://www.livescience.com/17875-destroy-earth-doomsday.html


----------



## Abdulla6169

Here's the description of the other book:
You can't read, can't write, but you heal fast, even for a witch

You get sick if you stay indoors after dark

You hate white witches but love Annalise, who is one

You've been kept in a cage since you were fourteen

All you've got to do is escape and find Mercury, the Black Witch who eats boys

And do that before your seventeenth birthday

Easy


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> This is disturbing... but a little fun-
> http://www.livescience.com/17875-destroy-earth-doomsday.html


I remember watching a documentary about a particle collider... The scientists said that microscopic black holes created by the particle collider didn't pose a threat.


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> So I was at the mall and I found this:
> View attachment 112494
> 
> An 18 Karat pacifier, worth $612.58.
> #Only_in_Abu_Dhabi



Wow that's nuts! Do you know how many binkies I've seen lost and smashed in parking lots and on dirty floors? LOL. Can you imagine loosing that one? That'd be a bummer lol.


----------



## Elohi

I got a new phone today.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Wow that's nuts! Do you know how many binkies I've seen lost and smashed in parking lots and on dirty floors? LOL. Can you imagine loosing that one? That'd be a bummer lol.


LOL... But if your rich enough and have no problem buying a golden pacifier, then losing it won't be a big deal.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I got a new phone today.


Congrats, what type is it?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> I want a monkey.
> CAUSE EVERYONE LOVES MONKEYS, don't deny it.


Like in the movie, “Monkey Shines"


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> Congrats, what type is it?


128gb iPhone6+
It's huge. And everything in the TFO app looks like I'm using a magnifying glass. It's kind of hilarious how huge everything is.


----------



## dmmj

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I do, but in an interested, 'oh, we're related way'
> Monkeys are dangerous,and things can go horriblely wrong.


who's afraid of those low branch swingin poop throwers? not me that's for sure!


----------



## Moozillion

I love my iPhone 6 (it's the smaller of the 2)


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I like my iPhone 6 too! 

Weird you mention a book about Charlotte since I'm headed there tomorrow morning to do errands so we can finish our kitchen. 

Since I worked last weekend I get to pick a freebie paid day off so I picked Monday and get a 3 day weekend, woo!


----------



## dmmj

oh sweet, sweet violenty goodness, the original robocop is finally on netflix. Violence ahoy!


----------



## Abdulla6169

I love my iPhone 6 too. The 6+ is just too big in my opinion!


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> I love my iPhone 6 too. The 6+ is just too big in my opinion!


It seemed big but now that I'm using it, it's pretty fantastic lol.


----------



## leigti

AbdullaAli said:


> LOL... But if your rich enough and have no problem buying a golden pacifier, then losing it won't be a big deal.


Some people just have too much money. Imagine how many hungry people that could feed instead of just buying a pacifier with it. that's usually what I think of when I see excessive expensive items.


----------



## Abdulla6169

leigti said:


> Some people just have too much money. Imagine how many hungry people that could feed instead of just buying a pacifier with it. that's usually what I think of when I see excessive expensive items.


I agree.


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> It seemed big but now that I'm using it, it's pretty fantastic lol.


I have the 6+ as well. I admit it's a little bit big, but I really LOVE all the memory


----------



## AZtortMom

How is everyone doing this evening?


----------



## mike taylor

Doing good and your self


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> How is everyone doing this evening?


I'm fine. Technically it's not evening here, it's 4:54 AM. I still haven't gone to sleep


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> It seemed big but now that I'm using it, it's pretty fantastic lol.


When i grow up, I want a six. I've got a five and don't need the 6+ because I've already got an iPad2.


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm good I'm just relaxing and watching TV


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! We worked a good portion of the day on Dudley's new shed and there's not much left to do. I still have to finish one outside wall and put up the shingles on the roof. I can probably finish the wall tomorrow. It is the wall that has Dudley's door in it. In order to do that wall I have to take the pickets off the privacy fence. I don't want to start that until I know I can finish the wall because that give Dudley the opportunity to invade my space. (Dudley's new shed is in the backyard and he lives in the front yard, so he goes through the door through the fence to get in) I really, really appreciate my helpers today. They saved me so much work. Trying to cut the 4x8 sheets of plywood by myself is just too darned hard. After I get the roof finished, Dudley's wall done and get it painted, I'll put up some pictures.


----------



## Abdulla6169

"There's a lot to complain about when it comes to iPhone storage. Some devices that Apple offers -- like the 16 GB iPhone -- have such small amounts of storage that they quickly become unusable."
-Huffington Post
http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6400970?ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000067
So this is why my iPhone 6 can only have a few apps and 440 photos!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> "There's a lot to complain about when it comes to iPhone storage. Some devices that Apple offers -- like the 16 GB iPhone -- have such small amounts of storage that they quickly become unusable."
> -Huffington Post
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6400970?ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000067
> So this is why my iPhone 6 can only have a few apps and 440 photos!!!!


Ooooooo I see


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! We worked a good portion of the day on Dudley's new shed and there's not much left to do. I still have to finish one outside wall and put up the shingles on the roof. I can probably finish the wall tomorrow. It is the wall that has Dudley's door in it. In order to do that wall I have to take the pickets off the privacy fence. I don't want to start that until I know I can finish the wall because that give Dudley the opportunity to invade my space. (Dudley's new shed is in the backyard and he lives in the front yard, so he goes through the door through the fence to get in) I really, really appreciate my helpers today. They saved me so much work. Trying to cut the 4x8 sheets of plywood by myself is just too darned hard. After I get the roof finished, Dudley's wall done and get it painted, I'll put up some pictures.


I can't wait to see pictures


----------



## mike taylor

You didn't hit yourself with the hammer did you? I hope not because it hurts like hell in the cold .


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> "There's a lot to complain about when it comes to iPhone storage. Some devices that Apple offers -- like the 16 GB iPhone -- have such small amounts of storage that they quickly become unusable."
> -Huffington Post
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6400970?ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000067
> So this is why my iPhone 6 can only have a few apps and 440 photos!!!!


Yeah I've been hearing about that. My 5 was a 32gb and it was not near enough for a min and tortoise keeper who is constantly taking pictures and video. They shouldn't be making 16gb anymore. My husband and I both went for the 128gb plus's and I'm glad we did. So far I really like it.


----------



## leigti

Elohi said:


> Yeah I've been hearing about that. My 5 was a 32gb and it was not near enough for a min and tortoise keeper who is constantly taking pictures and video. They shouldn't be making 16gb anymore. My husband and I both went for the 128gb plus's and I'm glad we did. So far I really like it.


Right now I have the 5 with 32 GB. I bought it new so I decided I'm going to keep this phone until it is dead   I do love my iPhone though. I never understood what the big deal was about until I got it now I can't live without it. Or at least I don't want to.


----------



## Momof4

I love my 6+ too! It only takes a week to get used to and then the others seem so tiny! I love the big screen and my words with friends and dice buddies are easy to play when I'm out and about. 
So tired today! Picked the kids up in Ontario from grandparents and preparing my daughter's 9th birthday. I'm ready for a drink on this peaceful Friday night!


----------



## Momof4

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> 100-150, because tractor supply is having a sale  This'll only be for winter, because this summer they are getting a POND!!
> What size pump do you have?



I have the Laguna Pro Pressure 1400. It has been great! Easy to clean.


----------



## Elohi

One of the cutest sounds ever. 
http://instagram.com/p/xX-IuEstwD/

Another. 
http://instagram.com/p/xX-4zVstxZ/


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tiger ivory sulcata!


----------



## Elohi

I suspicion that is a hybrid of a radiated and a sulcata.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just saw on the news that the average rainfall for Portland, Oregon in January is 5.07". Portland is maybe a fast hour north of us. I knew we get rain, it's just when you see the numbers like that it's surprising.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey tortoise people!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nice gecko.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nice gecko.


i love gecko i hope i can have a pet gecko one day


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nice gecko.


do you have any reptiles besides torts and turtles?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not any longer.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not any longer.


. how was your day?


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs mental health when you have swag?


lol , sometimes I think our Nick is a right twit ,lol


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why not just walk away from the snake?


If its poisonous & in a place where children are playing I think one should dispose of it in anyway possible.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> lol , sometimes I think our Nick is a right twit ,lol


whats a twit?


----------



## puffy137

Yvonne G said:


> I don't understand why some feel the need to say, "I've sent you a PM." When someone gets a PM in their inbox, a little box pops up in the lower left corner letting them know they have a new message, plus a bright red #1 appears in the upper right of the screen. All you're doing is serving to make the rest of us wonder what's so important that you have to advertise you know how to send a PM.
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ...oh, and, Jacqui: I've sent you a PM. Don't tell Ken, Mike and Kevin what we're talking about, ok?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> If its poisonous & in a place where children are playing I think one should dispose of it in anyway possible.


just remove the snake from the yard, theres no needs to kill it.


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats a twit?


 it used to be a nit. now its a twit. or it was the last time I was in UK


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> it used to be a nit. now its a twit. or it was the last time I was in UK


what a nit? lol


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> No, for rich parents with babies


 I predict a doomed future for that poor baby. It will grow up not knowing how to squeeze its own toothpaste onto a brush.


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Here's the description of the other book:
> You can't read, can't write, but you heal fast, even for a witch
> 
> You get sick if you stay indoors after dark
> 
> You hate white witches but love Annalise, who is one
> 
> You've been kept in a cage since you were fourteen
> 
> All you've got to do is escape and find Mercury, the Black Witch who eats boys
> 
> And do that before your seventeenth birthday
> 
> Easy


Thanks Abdulla , that is NOT for me , but I like the Kathy Reiches one .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

why is the chat is quiet? @tortdad i know your lurking!


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why is the chat is quiet? @tortdad i know your lurking!


Just catching up before I go to bed. Working on a new project (shelving for my garage).


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Just catching up before I go to bed. Working on a new project (shelving for my garage).


that sounds boring. go play with your torts!


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i love gecko i hope i can have a pet gecko one day



We have geckos that live on the outsides of our houses here. In the old days people thought they were poisonous. I know thats wrong. A lovely big one that sometimes enters my kitchen through an open window, I have named Fred.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> We have geckos that live on the outsides of our houses here. In the old days people thought they were poisonous. I know thats wrong. A lovely big one that sometimes enters my kitchen through an open window, I have named Fred.


where do you live? when i was in costa rica geckos where everywhere!


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> where do you live? when i was in costa rica geckos where everywhere!


I'm in the Middle East , up the road a ways from Abdulla


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that sounds boring. go play with your torts!


They're sleeping


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> I'm in the Middle East , up the road a ways from Abdulla


cool! have you always lived there?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> They're sleeping


----------



## puffy137

I bought a wooden hutch for my bunny Madeline brought it home painted it pink , added some wall paper & a nice beige carpet. She was in it from 9 pm till 7 am & she never made a mess at all . She ran to her tray after I let her out. Gosh rabbits are clean I'm surprised. She follows me round the house . She is better than a cat & also smells sweeter ,


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cool! have you always lived there?


 Yes since I was 19,  , so I'm more arab than anything else now.


----------



## tortdad

Good nite everybody. I've got to put these old broken bones to bed


----------



## puffy137

tortdad said:


> Good nite everybody. I've got to put these old broken bones to bed


Aww nightie night , pleasant dreams .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey Nick (@russian/sulcata/tortoise), how's everything going?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Nick (@russian/sulcata/tortoise), how's everything going?


yea everything good! how about you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yea everything good! how about you?


I'm fine . Thanks for asking!


----------



## tortdad

Good morning tortoise peeps nothing like some loud thunder to wake you up at 5:30 on a Saturday.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Good morning tortoise peeps nothing like some loud thunder to wake you up at 5:30 on a Saturday.


Morning! Sorry you had to wake up early today


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! !! !


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! !! !


Morning Steven!


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning!


----------



## Moozillion

Today my hubby is taking me in to New Orleans for a little shopping and lunch at my favorite Indian restaurant!


----------



## taza

Awesome have a great time!


----------



## bouaboua

Moozillion said:


> Good morning!


Good Morning! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Steven!


Good Morning Sir..............


----------



## bouaboua

Moozillion said:


> Today my hubby is taking me in to New Orleans for a little shopping and lunch at my favorite Indian restaurant!


That is a keeper! ! ! ! !

Have a good time! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

Morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> You didn't hit yourself with the hammer did you? I hope not because it hurts like hell in the cold .



No, but I bonked Steven on the head a couple times. And it really wasn't all that cold. There was still frost on the ground when they arrived, but the sun was shining and it warmed up very quickly.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning! Any Netflix experts out there?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> Good morning! Any Netflix experts out there?


Morning! Nick (@russian/sulcata/tortoise) watches lots of Netflix.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Moozillion

Hey, bouaboua! I just saw the photos of your mother in law and her amazing gardens!!! WOW!!! She could sure teach me a lot- you're very lucky!!!
(And your tortoises must think they live in Paradise!!!


----------



## Telid

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


*Grumble* Coffee? *Grumble*


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> 2- flash and bones, by Kathy Reiches.
> View attachment 112500




I really enjoy her books.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no i not going today. first have have to write 1 page essay to see if zoo people let me volunteer. they have Aldabra, sulcata, pancake torts at this zoo.



How is the writing going?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I want a monkey.
> CAUSE EVERYONE LOVES MONKEYS, don't deny it.



The one I worked with years ago, taught me monkeys only seem like fun and instead can be very rotten and dangerous animals.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Some people just have too much money. Imagine how many hungry people that could feed instead of just buying a pacifier with it. that's usually what I think of when I see excessive expensive items.



Or how many good tortoise setups...


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! We worked a good portion of the day on Dudley's new shed and there's not much left to do. I still have to finish one outside wall and put up the shingles on the roof. I can probably finish the wall tomorrow. It is the wall that has Dudley's door in it. In order to do that wall I have to take the pickets off the privacy fence. I don't want to start that until I know I can finish the wall because that give Dudley the opportunity to invade my space. (Dudley's new shed is in the backyard and he lives in the front yard, so he goes through the door through the fence to get in) I really, really appreciate my helpers today. They saved me so much work. Trying to cut the 4x8 sheets of plywood by myself is just too darned hard. After I get the roof finished, Dudley's wall done and get it painted, I'll put up some pictures.



*tapping fingers on the table* IS it done yet??? How about now????


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> Today my hubby is taking me in to New Orleans for a little shopping and lunch at my favorite Indian restaurant!



Now that sounds like a great day!


----------



## Jacqui

Telid said:


> *Grumble* Coffee? *Grumble*



I take it your having a hard time getting going today?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning everybody!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Newt, from this site, you've many choices for free books, lectures and movie downloads. All of us can gain from this. Check it out. 

http://www.openculture.com


----------



## bouaboua

Moozillion said:


> Hey, bouaboua! I just saw the photos of your mother in law and her amazing gardens!!! WOW!!! She could sure teach me a lot- you're very lucky!!!
> (And your tortoises must think they live in Paradise!!!


Yes. We are very happy and lucky to have her stay with us. She is now highly in demand......hahahahaha!


----------



## Jacqui

Have any of you ever wondered how squirrels survive? I mean it seems in our village, the one location which has squirrels atleast once a week has a road killed one.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Steven! Jealous you got to go see Yvonne again.


----------



## bouaboua

We had some good time for sure! ! ! !We are honored.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> We had some good time for sure! ! ! !We are honored.



Just rub it in.


----------



## Jacqui

Oh no!! Yvonne is back online.... time for me to escape....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So has anyone heard of the goTenna cell phone device? If so, what do you think of them?


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> Oh, that reminds me... I bought 2 books today.
> 1- Half Bad, by Sally Green.
> View attachment 112499
> 
> 2- flash and bones, by Kathy Reiches.
> View attachment 112500




So far I have 17 books by Kathy Reichs, and I think Flash and Bones was the 13th. I like to read books by the same author in chronological order. The 17th one was Bones Never Lie. I don't know if there are any after that one because I only search for book when I have a bit of extra $$. This is a lean time of year, so I'm re-reading some of the book in my library.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Today my hubby is taking me in to New Orleans for a little shopping and lunch at my favorite Indian restaurant!



Lucky bum! I love eating out, but there's no one near me I'd like to go with, and feel stupid going to a restaurant alone. But that's probably why I don't get sick - no one to sneeze on my food.

What is your favorite food at an Indian Restaurant?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Oh no!! Yvonne is back online.... time for me to escape....




Darn it! Missed her again.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Why?


Because I'm only 21 and while I'm responsible with money and cards I hated the idea of having 2 in case I slipped up.


----------



## smarch

Hey everyone, hope your holidays have been well, I have no idea why I just disappeared, a whole lot of chaos from the holidays and stuff


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hello Sarah! How are you today? You disappeared for a while, glad your back.


----------



## Abdulla6169

@YellowTurtle01 
I remember you were drawing fictional characters of actual members.... Are they done yet?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This was just too funny to not post. Sure, I should have put it in the reposted section, or should I have?

http://salem.craigslist.org/fbh/4828534141.html


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Lucky bum! I love eating out, but there's no one near me I'd like to go with, and feel stupid going to a restaurant alone. But that's probably why I don't get sick - no one to sneeze on my food.
> 
> What is your favorite food at an Indian Restaurant?


I don't really have one favorite dish- I just love all the different spices and flavors! And I am always intrigued to see how other cultures use foods differently from us.

Example: I LOVE avocados but would never dream of using them as a dessert. A friend from the Philippines told me they typically eat avocados diced in a bowl with cream and sugar! I gave it a try and really liked it!

Another friend went on vacation to Hawaii and said over there, they eat pancakes with macadamia nuts and coconut milk poured over!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This was just too funny to not post. Sure, I should have put it in the reposted section, or should I have?
> 
> http://salem.craigslist.org/fbh/4828534141.html


its beautiful


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This was just too funny to not post. Sure, I should have put it in the reposted section, or should I have?
> 
> http://salem.craigslist.org/fbh/4828534141.html


Some people are idiots! Why can't she go to a cake shop? He's a stoner I'm so proud! Lets make him a cake .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I can't wait. Oregon passed a legalization bill. Now position and use are legal. What the stoners forgot about though, is it's still illegal to buy grass. LOL.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Moozillion said:


> I don't really have one favorite dish- I just love all the different spices and flavors! And I am always intrigued to see how other cultures use foods differently from us.
> 
> Example: I LOVE avocados but would never dream of using them as a dessert. A friend from the Philippines told me they typically eat avocados diced in a bowl with cream and sugar! I gave it a try and really liked it!
> 
> Another friend went on vacation to Hawaii and said over there, they eat pancakes with macadamia nuts and coconut milk poured over!


I love Indian food.


----------



## AmRoKo

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This was just too funny to not post. Sure, I should have put it in the reposted section, or should I have?
> 
> http://salem.craigslist.org/fbh/4828534141.html



Wow, what a catch of a man that woman got! /facepalm

In all reality though it sounds like they are perfect for each other LOL.


----------



## Abdulla6169

It's sad that sometimes stupid people are the ones that make decisions... Really annoying too.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, Steven hows your head? Did Yvonne and your wife get together and she helped her give you a bonk on the head?


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> It's sad that sometimes stupid people are the ones that make decisions... Really annoying too.


Here's a meme that shows exactly how I feel:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Here's a meme that shows exactly how I feel:
> View attachment 112691


And hopefully not reproduce…


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Your anger is what is “reasonable"!


Ken, there are even more outrageous claims, this is the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *tapping fingers on the table* IS it done yet??? How about now????



I worked pretty steadily on it today, not quitting until about 1:30p. Now all that's left to do is spackle and tape where I had to piece plywood together, put up base board on the wall corners to hide the way the plywood fits together, add some metal protection at the bottom of the roof, paint it and put the shingles on the roof. Whew! I'm in the home stretch.


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> @YellowTurtle01
> I remember you were drawing fictional characters of actual members.... Are they done yet?



Yes, I asked this question on another thread and never got an answer. I'm interested in knowing too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This was just too funny to not post. Sure, I should have put it in the reposted section, or should I have?
> 
> http://salem.craigslist.org/fbh/4828534141.html




Oh joy...something to be proud of for sure! (Having a stoner for a BF)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, I asked this question on another thread and never got an answer. I'm interested in knowing too.


I was curious. Maybe Delaney is busy. I hope she is OK.


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> Ken, there are even more outrageous claims, this is the tip of the iceberg.



Abdullah: I know that this subject is high on your list of priorities, but it's not something that we can talk about here on the Tortoiseforum. So, please stop sharing with us. I know it's close to your heart, but it causes friction to talk about it here.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Abdullah: I know that this subject is high on your list of priorities, but it's not something that we can talk about here on the Tortoiseforum. So, please stop sharing with us. I know it's close to your heart, but it causes friction to talk about it here.


But I thought since it does not mention specific entities it's Ok... Thanks for telling me that Yvonne.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello! hows it going tortoise people?


----------



## AZtortMom

Good! How are you?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> Good! How are you?


all my lights are breaking! i just lost my sulcatas UVB light and my heat lights aren't producing good temps.


----------



## AZtortMom

That's not good


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> all my lights are breaking! i just lost my sulcatas UVB light and my heat lights aren't producing good temps.


It is sort of the karma thing. Once one lightbulb in the house burns out they all start burning out. I don't know what it is but it happens that way.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> It is sort of the karma thing. Once one lightbulb in the house burns out they all start burning out. I don't know what it is but it happens that way.


my dad just came home with two new chicken lights, so my torts can be warm.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my dad just came home with two new chicken lights, so my torts can be warm.


I use the chicken lights too. They definitely keep it warm. The room with the two tortoise enclosures is the warmest room in the house by a good 5 to 10°.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I use the chicken lights too. They definitely keep it warm. The room with the two tortoise enclosures is the warmest room in the house by a good 5 to 10°.


i let my sulcata out for a little walk today and we have this black plastic tarp on the ground and he just layer on it for an hour! it was like 55 outside but it was maybe 80 on the tarp. when my green house is finished i might out a square of the tarp and make it like a tort basking area.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## tortdad

I got my garage shelves finished. Everything is mag bolted to the wall and all the lumber is pre drilled and screwed. I worked on it maybe an hour and a half last night and about 7 hours today. They are very stout as I out the framing members 16" pm center. My wife asked if they were stein enough so I put my big butt on them and bounced up and down. They did not budget so I think it's okay to put a few boxes on them, lol. 

There is 3 shells plus the floor under them. They are 21'-6" long (wall to wall in my garage) and are 20" deep. My body feels like crap..... I think it's time I start to realize that I just can't keep building everything myself. I need to start having help or pay someone to do things for me. I'm just to dang cheap to hire someone when I know I can do it.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 112709




I can't have popcorn. Did you get any Milk Duds?


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> I got my garage shelves finished. Everything is mag bolted to the wall and all the lumber is pre drilled and screwed. I worked on it maybe an hour and a half last night and about 7 hours today. They are very stout as I out the framing members 16" pm center. My wife asked if they were stein enough so I put my big butt on them and bounced up and down. They did not budget so I think it's okay to put a few boxes on them, lol.
> 
> There is 3 shells plus the floor under them. They are 21'-6" long (wall to wall in my garage) and are 20" deep. My body feels like crap..... I think it's time I start to realize that I just can't keep building everything myself. I need to start having help or pay someone to do things for me. I'm just to dang cheap to hire someone when I know I can do it.
> 
> View attachment 112728
> 
> View attachment 112729
> 
> View attachment 112730




I know whatcha' mean...my body feels plumb wore out too. But I love your shelves. You could put many, many plastic hatchling tubs on those shelves!


----------



## mike taylor

Looks good Kevin . Now you need to heat your garage and fill them selfs with torts .


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> I know whatcha' mean...my body feels plumb wore out too. But I love your shelves. You could put many, many plastic hatchling tubs on those shelves!


 That's the plan, buy a dozen of them tubs and get stuff out of cardboard boxes. I'm only 37 but my body gave up on me after my wreck.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Looks good Kevin . Now you need to heat your garage and fill them selfs with torts .


Can you imagine, a wall of torts!


----------



## AmRoKo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 112724



Saved that picture.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cbssn has PBR bullriding on right now!!!


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Because I'm only 21 and while I'm responsible with money and cards I hated the idea of having 2 in case I slipped up.



YOLO


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> YOLO


YOLO!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I thought Yolo was deemed an uncool dealio…


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> I got my garage shelves finished. Everything is mag bolted to the wall and all the lumber is pre drilled and screwed. I worked on it maybe an hour and a half last night and about 7 hours today. They are very stout as I out the framing members 16" pm center. My wife asked if they were stein enough so I put my big butt on them and bounced up and down. They did not budget so I think it's okay to put a few boxes on them, lol.
> 
> There is 3 shells plus the floor under them. They are 21'-6" long (wall to wall in my garage) and are 20" deep. My body feels like crap..... I think it's time I start to realize that I just can't keep building everything myself. I need to start having help or pay someone to do things for me. I'm just to dang cheap to hire someone when I know I can do it.
> 
> View attachment 112728
> 
> View attachment 112729
> 
> View attachment 112730


All I see is placed to put reptiles lol.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I thought Yolo was deemed an uncool dealio…


I don't know I'm not cool


----------



## jaizei

I think uncool is the new cool.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> I think uncool is the new cool.


wow thats deep


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> I think uncool is the new cool.





this cat looks cool


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm a Techno-Cowboy. Does that count as uncool?


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> I think uncool is the new cool.





russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wow thats deep



That must make Nick the coolest guy ever


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> That must make Nick the coolest guy ever


i hate you.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate you.


Now now NickyPoo. As my great grandma use to say "you don't hate anything, you just haven't learned to love it yet" 
so love me dammit!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Now now NickyPoo. As my great grandma use to say "you don't hate anything, you just haven't learned to love it yet"
> so love me dammit!


im not really into that kinda stuff


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im not really into that kinda stuff


One of these days Alice…POW! Straight to the moon!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> One of these days Alice…POW! Straight to the moon!


what? who's Alice?


----------



## leigti

@Cowboy Ken what are you doing on the 17th?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> @Cowboy Ken what are you doing on the 17th?


Seeing you.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Seeing you.


I was pretty happy I was able to find a ride. I needed to have a little vacation before my eye surgeries. It will be nice to meet some of the TF oh people.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It'll be fun.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It'll be fun.


I've never been to one. What are they like?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> I've never been to one. What are they like?


This time of year, the tortoises and turtles will be few. Geckos, lots of leopard geckos and sand boas. Various smallish snakes and lizards looking very cramped in deli cups under lights. Anymore, I go to see old friends and make new ones. You'll have a blast. And the food at the restaurant is pretty good too.


----------



## leigti

Well maybe they'll be a few tortoises and turtles hopefully. I don't really care about any other reptiles. Although they are interesting to look at for a little bit. If things go right I may be able to go to the Renton show also. But I can't make plans that far ahead right now. I just think it would be fun to look around and meet people.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

are you guys gong to a reptile show?


----------



## Peytons torts

leigti said:


> I was pretty happy I was able to find a ride. I needed to have a little vacation before my eye surgeries. It will be nice to meet some of the TF oh people.


Why are you having eye surgery 
If I may ask?


----------



## leigti

Peytons torts said:


> Why are you having eye surgery
> If I may ask?


Well kind of a long story but I will make it quick as I can. I was born nine weeks early and so I have what they call retinopathy of prematurity. I no longer see out of the left eye so they think it is a quote that I", it hurts all the time. So they will remove it. it grosses me out just thinking about it but I'm going to have to get over it I guess. I also need a little tweaking done on the cornea in the right eye. I have had a cornea transplant in that one before. i've had a lot of different ice surgeries over the years. but I admit that this next one is not going to be any fun even though I sort of knew it was coming. I have a few friends that have the same I disease and they all have at least one artificial eye.


----------



## Peytons torts

leigti said:


> Well kind of a long story but I will make it quick as I can. I was born nine weeks early and so I have what they call retinopathy of prematurity. I no longer see out of the left eye so they think it is a quote that I", it hurts all the time. So they will remove it. it grosses me out just thinking about it but I'm going to have to get over it I guess. I also need a little tweaking done on the cornea in the right eye. I have had a cornea transplant in that one before. i've had a lot of different ice surgeries over the years. but I admit that this next one is not going to be any fun even though I sort of knew it was coming. I have a few friends that have the same I disease and they all have at least one artificial eye.


Sorry to hear that I hope you recover fast and at least your eye won't hurt anymore remember just think positive it's the bodies natural way of healing especially if you picture in your head your recovery over and over like my aunt pictured her bone in her arm being stitched up when she broke it and it healed 2 weeks faster then it would have


----------



## leigti

Peytons torts said:


> Sorry to hear that I hope you recover fast and at least your eye won't hurt anymore remember just think positive it's the bodies natural way of healing especially if you picture in your head your recovery over and over like my aunt pictured her bone in her arm being stitched up when she broke it and it healed 2 weeks faster then it would have


Thanks. It took me a while to wrap my mind around this. Now I just have to get over that icky part  thankfully I only have to take the prosthetic out occasionally. If I had to do it every day I'd probably have a heart attack


----------



## leigti

I'm sorry if I grossed everybody out:-(


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I'm sorry if I grossed everybody out:-(


you didn't. its all good


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> are you guys gong to a reptile show?


i like how no responds to me


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> are you guys gong to a reptile show?


I'm sorry, I got all caught up in my own stuff. I am going to the Portland reptile Expo. i've never been to one so it should be interesting.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i like how no responds to me


The forum has been very slow the last few weeks. I guess people are all busy with the holidays. some of the threads don't get many answers either. I think it is just a very slow time around here.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how do you find out about reptile expos?


----------



## leigti

Cowboy put up a post about it a couple months ago. I guess you can Google it, your grade on the computer so you could probably find it for one in your area. you're in California right? I bet they have them all the time down there. and you could probably meet other TFO members there also.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Cowboy put up a post about it a couple months ago. I guess you can Google it, your grade on the computer so you could probably find it for one in your area. you're in California right? I bet they have them all the time down there. and you could probably meet other TFO members there also.


meeting someone over the internet is kinda sketchy.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> meeting someone over the internet is kinda sketchy.


True  but you'll be meeting them in a room full of people and reptiles. i'm sure there's all kinds of sketchy people on this forum


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> True  but you'll be meeting them in a room full of people and reptiles. i'm sure there's all kinds of sketchy people on this forum


like cowboy. he asked me to come over his house over the summer be careful when you meet him, he could be a serial killer.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> like cowboy. he asked me to come over his house over the summer be careful when you meet him, he could be a serial killer.


He asked me to come over to his house in the summer also  I think he makes a habit of that  i'll keep an eye on him ha hafor what good that would do.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm thinking this is what cowboys going to look like.


----------



## leigti

I don't know how to put those different faces in my posts. All I can figure out is the


----------



## leigti

He needs a cowboy hat.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I don't know how to put those different faces in my posts. All I can figure out is the


I'm on my computer so i get all the different faces. post lots of pic when your at the reptile show.


----------



## leigti

Heck, even after I meet him I won't be able to really tell you what he looks like.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Heck, even after I meet him I won't be able to really tell you what he looks like.


that sucks


----------



## leigti

No big deal. I'm used to it. there are much worse things in life than being blind. but it is very inconvenient.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> No big deal. I'm used to it. there are much worse things in life than being blind. but it is very inconvenient.


(sorry if this is rude to ask) how long will it be till you can't use a computer because you can't see it anymore?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> (sorry if this is rude to ask) how long will it be till you can't use a computer because you can't see it anymore?


I have an Apple computer and it is accessible. It talks to me. I also use an iPhone and it talks to me also or I can make the print large. I also reverse the colors to make them easier to see. So I have white prints on a black background. all Apple products are accessible for blind people and for people with other kinds of disabilities also. I still have a little bit of vision, I can't see you the eyechart anymore at the Eye dr giebel office. they measure my vision by seeing if I can see how many fingers they are holding up at about 4 to 6 feet away. I have friends that are totally blind that are much better on the computer than I will ever be.


----------



## leigti

I also dictate all my posts and I don't always go back to check them. So sometimes it doesn't read exactly like I wanted to, I blame Siri


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I have an Apple computer and it is accessible. It talks to me. I also use an iPhone and it talks to me also or I can make the print large. I also reverse the colors to make them easier to see. So I have white prints on a black background. all Apple products are accessible for blind people and for people with other kinds of disabilities also. I still have a little bit of vision, I can't see you the eyechart anymore at the Eye dr giebel office. they measure my vision by seeing if I can see how many fingers they are holding up at about 4 to 6 feet away. I have friends that are totally blind that are much better on the computer than I will ever be.


thats awesome! you can now use the tortoise forums forever!


----------



## leigti

Yep. The app is much easier for me to use than the website. So I hope the app never goes away.


----------



## dmmj

I can't stand bruno mars, he is writing, and singing songs, that my butt has to cash.


----------



## Abdulla6169

leigti said:


> It is sort of the karma thing. Once one lightbulb in the house burns out they all start burning out. I don't know what it is but it happens that way.


You probably installed all the lights at the same time


----------



## Abdulla6169

leigti said:


> Yep. The app is much easier for me to use than the website. So I hope the app never goes away.


It's a lot more convenient; let's hope it never disappears.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO and Happy Sunday to everyone!


----------



## AmRoKo




----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, Leigti...that's a lot to have to worry about. Good luck on the surgery. NOW I understand why you're always blaming Siri for typos. We have a member with the 'siri' username, you know? And I wondered why you were always blaming poor Siri. LOL!


----------



## leigti

Oh man, I didn't know we had a member with the Siri name. Now I feel bad :-(no, I am talking Siri on the iPhone. I officially apologize to Siri on TFO.


----------



## leigti

AbdullaAli said:


> You probably installed all the lights at the same time


True. And then the cycle just keeps repeating itself.


----------



## jaizei

AmRoKo said:


> View attachment 112804


----------



## Yvonne G

Pretty funny. I've never seen that version before.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Someone loves me. Happy High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday all! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

Wakee wakee eggs and BACON!


----------



## juli11

Good evening guys what's going on?


----------



## Yvonne G

"Someone loves me." Really Ken? You cooked it yourself, right?

And, Mike: It's "wakey, wakey...eggs and bakey!"

I'm just if a contradictory mood today!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Julian! How's it going with all your turtle and tortoises?


----------



## yillt

Hello.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> "Someone loves me." Really Ken? Karen cooked it for you, right?
> 
> And, Mike: It's "wakey, wakey...let go of your… !"
> 
> I'm just IN a contradictory mood today!!


----------



## juli11

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Julian! How's it going with all your turtle and tortoises?


Thanks for the question yes everybody doing good but most of them are in a inactive phase so I haven't got so much to look :-( and yours?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm thinking this is what cowboys going to look like.
> View attachment 112748


Newt, I've posted this before, this is what Karen and I look like;


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Newt, I've posted this before, this is what Karen and I look like;
> View attachment 112844


gross....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> gross....


And see, knowing your reaction ahead of time, you can see I'm starting to give you the bird with the hand holding the sign. BAMM


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And see, knowing your reaction ahead of time, you can see I'm starting to give you the bird with the hand holding the sign. BAMM


whats the bird with hand holding a sign?


----------



## Elohi

oh these three.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Monica, the fogger hose over the water dish, is that working out for you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> View attachment 112845
> 
> oh these three.


They're adorable.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> I can't have popcorn. Did you get any Milk Duds?


I do * handing over a box*


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And see, knowing your reaction ahead of time, you can see I'm starting to give you the bird with the hand holding the sign. BAMM


oh i get it now! lol


----------



## AZtortMom

Howdy all


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> oh i get it now! lol


Pretty good, huh?


----------



## juli11

Elohi said:


> View attachment 112845
> 
> oh these three.



Why do you use this frogger?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Monica, the fogger hose over the water dish, is that working out for you?


It's working better. Drips into the dish instead of into the substrate. AND it seems they all really appreciate the hot tub. I have a 60w incandescent bulb right over the dish, with the cool must coming from above, it's their favorite spot in the whole enclosure.


----------



## Elohi

juli11 said:


> Why do you use this frogger?


To keep the humidity up.


----------



## Elohi

AZtortMom said:


> Howdy all


-waving-


----------



## juli11

Elohi said:


> To keep the humidity up.



:-D that's for sure but why do you do it by paradalis? Do you simulate a "rain period"?


----------



## Elohi

They definitely like it on the hot side. I just took this, and these two are still soaking lol.


----------



## Elohi

juli11 said:


> :-D that's for sure but why do you do it by paradalis? Do you simulate a "rain period"?


I keep my leopards hot and humid while they are young and/or indoors.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i need help! my parents don't let the tortoises live in the house anymore so they are in a cold shed. i get get the temps up! i am using chicken heat lamps but i can't the the temps past 80!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Newt, you need then to make a smaller space in the shed to try to heat.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Newt, you need then to make a smaller space in the shed to try to heat.


so decrease the enclosure size. will covering it in plastic making it a closed chamber help?


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> -waving-


*waves back* hey Monica


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That will help, yes.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

giant leopard


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> so decrease the enclosure size. will covering it in plastic making it a closed chamber help?


Calm Down. Take a deep breath. 
Try to decrease the size of the area you would like to heat. For example, close off a corner of the shed and with a suitable material you have available and try to make heat escape less. Covering the area with plastic will help, but you also have to try to decrease the enclosure's area. Also, try getting higher-wattage lights/more light if the temperatures remain too cold.


----------



## mike taylor

Go outside and get a pictures of this shed . Then we can tell you how to fix it . I built a big box in my shed I have all my red foots nice a toasty in there .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Go outside and get a pictures of this shed . Then we can tell you how to fix it . I built a big box in my shed I have all my red foots nice a toasty in there .


the shed use to be a second house then it got all gross and started to fall apart, there is no heating in the shed besides the light. electricity badly works.


----------



## mike taylor

Get yourself a big heater .


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the shed use to be a second house then it got all gross and started to fall apart, there is no heating in the shed besides the light. electricity badly works.


It would have been much easier if your parents told you about this in advance. At first I thought your parents banned you from keeping the tortoise inside the houses in the middle of the night, then I remembered: time zones. Will the shed be any bigger than their old enclosure?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> It would have been much easier if your parents told you about this in advance. At first I thought your parents banned you from keeping the tortoise inside the houses in the middle of the night, then I remembered: time zones. Will the shed be any bigger than their old enclosure?


the shed is like 15 by 30 feet. the 2 enclosures are 4ft by 8ft


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

the greenhouse will be finished in like a week


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the shed is like 15 by 30 feet. the 2 enclosures are 4ft by 8ft


On the bright side, their enclosures will be bigger.


----------



## Telid

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 112861


Is that supposed to be a snapper? Why is his shell so small?


----------



## Telid

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 112856
> View attachment 112857


Neat looking little guy. Careful though - Jacqui will steal him.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's a Chinese big-headed turtle


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Telid said:


> Is that supposed to be a snapper? Why is his shell so small?


no thats a Chinese big headed turtle.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Telid said:


> Neat looking little guy. Careful though - Jacqui will steal him.


i don't own him


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi! Bye then!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi! Bye then!


bye


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi! Bye then!


*waves*


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi! Bye then!


Bye Delaney!


----------



## AmRoKo

Whenever I'm about to build something I always think of the timberman madtv sketches.


----------



## mike taylor

Lmfao! I love that show!


----------



## Abdulla6169

That's just hilarious!!!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AmRoKo said:


> Whenever I'm about to build something I always think of the timberman madtv sketches.


thats terrible!


----------



## mike taylor

Thats why your dad will not let you use his tools newt swinger .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Thats why your dad will not let you use his tools newt swinger .


I'm actually very good with making things! i use tools!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

is this where babies come from?


----------



## mike taylor

Thats one place they come from .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Thats why your dad will not let you use his tools newt swinger .





russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm actually very good with making things! i use tools!


Newt swinger reporting for built duty


----------



## mike taylor

Can we fix it? Yes we can! 
Lmfao! That one is awesome!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Newt swinger reporting for built duty
> View attachment 112907


@Yvonne G tortdad is being a meanie bold guy!!! ban him!


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @Yvonne G tortdad is being a meanie bold guy!!! ban him!


I bet you have one of those lawn mowers that blows bubbles when you push it


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> I bet you have one of those lawn mowers that blows bubbles when you push it


your going to wake up with all your fingers and toes cut off.


----------



## tortdad

Get off my back cowboy, I'm helping my mom by mowing the lawn!


----------



## AmRoKo

This all amuses me.


tortdad said:


> Get off my back cowboy, I'm helping my mom by mowing the lawn!
> View attachment 112910


----------



## mike taylor

Kevin your on a role! Haha


----------



## leigti

I have noticed that the form is very slow lately.probably because of the holidays. I have also noticed that many threads that people start, especially new people, are not getting the answers. That's really too bad, I know it is discouraging to make a thread and have nobody answer it. hopefully things will pick up soon in the new people do not get discouraged. I know that the responses given are usually to check out other threads and different sections, I give that advice a lot myself. but sometimes people just need a little reassurance or a little bit of information. My cousin posted and didn't really get a response.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I have noticed that the form is very slow lately.probably because of the holidays. I have also noticed that many threads that people start, especially new people, are not getting the answers. That's really too bad, I know it is discouraging to make a thread and have nobody answer it. hopefully things will pick up soon in the new people do not get discouraged. I know that the responses given are usually to check out other threads and different sections, I give that advice a lot myself. but sometimes people just need a little reassurance or a little bit of information. My cousin posted and didn't really get a response.


how many active members are there?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how many active members are there?


I have no idea. I just hope some of them step up and answer questions.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all *yawn*


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all *yawn*


Morning Noel!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

after having a 2 week break....its time start my homework!


----------



## yillt

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> after having a 2 week break....its time start my homework!


Yep. Me to. Nothing like last minute.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

yillt said:


> Yep. Me to. Nothing like last minute.


5 hours till school starts time to go to bed


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hellooooo! I have a very busy week and day and the stuff, so you're not going to be seeing much of me for a bit...
But just like The Terminator... I'll be back. 






Have lovely times!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My friend works as a vet in training and was in the exotics ward. This tortoise wasn't doing well or peeing and upon x-rays they found a huge bladder stone. Here's the tort with her "friend" after surgery:


----------



## AZtortMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> My friend works as a vet in training and was in the exotics ward. This tortoise wasn't doing well or peeing and upon x-rays they found a huge bladder stone. Here's the tort with her "friend" after surgery:
> 
> View attachment 112921


Wow! Poor baby! Glad they got it out!


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Noel!


Hi there *waves*


----------



## tortdad

Morning everybody


----------



## Elohi

RosieRedfoot said:


> My friend works as a vet in training and was in the exotics ward. This tortoise wasn't doing well or peeing and upon x-rays they found a huge bladder stone. Here's the tort with her "friend" after surgery:
> 
> View attachment 112921


Oh snap. Poor thing. Glad that's behind him.


----------



## Elohi

And good morning to those who are here, have been recently, or will be shortly.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning all! Here is something for @Jacqui and any of us others that use e-devices for books. This is a source for books free or at very reduced prices. Yes, you need to join for free, then you pick your topics of interest and there you go...books to download, from best sellers to older titles. Oops... Bookbub.com
And here is something I found to be a little too disturbing, some musical artist that I've not heard of recorded a song recently with Sir Paul McCartney. Well the younger generation of music listeners seem not to know who Paul is. For my ignorance, I will refer to this new artist as Jim. Jim sang the lyrics and wrote the music while Sir Paul tickled the ivories on the recording. One comment mentioned that, “Jim is a very generous man, always wanting to help unknown artists get recognized, like this Paul McCartney piano player on his recent song!" Wow. I guess one song selling 4 million copies back in the early 60's means nothing anymore. Just some food for thought.


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> I have noticed that the form is very slow lately.probably because of the holidays. I have also noticed that many threads that people start, especially new people, are not getting the answers. That's really too bad, I know it is discouraging to make a thread and have nobody answer it. hopefully things will pick up soon in the new people do not get discouraged. I know that the responses given are usually to check out other threads and different sections, I give that advice a lot myself. but sometimes people just need a little reassurance or a little bit of information. My cousin posted and didn't really get a response.




It might help for us to know which thread needs an answer.

Most of a new member's questions can be answered if they would just read the links we give them. Substrate, food, lighting, etc. it's all explained in the links.


----------



## AmRoKo

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning all! Here is something for @Jacqui and any of us others that use e-devices for books. This is a source for books free or at very reduced prices. Yes, you need to join for free, then you pick your topics of interest and there you go...books to download, from best sellers to older titles. Oops... Bookbub.com
> And here is something I found to be a little too disturbing, some musical artist that I've not heard of recorded a song recently with Sir Paul McCartney. Well the younger generation of music listeners seem not to know who Paul is. For my ignorance, I will refer to this new artist as Jim. Jim sang the lyrics and wrote the music while Sir Paul tickled the ivories on the recording. One comment mentioned that, “Jim is a very generous man, always wanting to help unknown artists get recognized, like this Paul McCartney piano player on his recent song!" Wow. I guess one song selling 4 million copies back in the early 60's means nothing anymore. Just some food for thought.



I just looked that up. Of course it's people that listen to THAT MORON that don't know who Paul is. Really doesn't surprise me that people who listen to "Jim" don't know who Paul is, people who listen to anything "Jim" has to offer normally just don't know very much in general I have noticed.


----------



## Yvonne G

So what does everyone have planned for today (well, those of us who didn't have to get up and go to work, at least)?

Yesterday I filled in the spaces between where my plywood fit together on Dudley's rebuild, so today I'm going to sand them and put an undercoat of paint on the shed. That should keep me busy.

I tried to use my electric chain saw but for some unknown reason, it won't work. Seems to be not getting power. It's fairly new too, darn it. Do you think if the chain is too tight it would keep it from working? It has an automatic stop to the chain, as soon as you let off the throttle the chain stops even though the motor is winding down.


----------



## AmRoKo

Remember to drink your coffee everyone!


----------



## puffy137

Yvonne G said:


> Lucky bum! I love eating out, but there's no one near me I'd like to go with, and feel stupid going to a restaurant alone. But that's probably why I don't get sick - no one to sneeze on my food.
> 
> What is your favorite food at an Indian Restaurant?


My Favourite is Chicken Biriyani


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> So what does everyone have planned for today (well, those of us who didn't have to get up and go to work, at least)?


I woke with a full blown sinus infection. Ya know, cause God thinks I'm a bada$$ and only gives me what I can handle. I'll be calling my doc and see if he'll just phone in some antibiotics for me. Only having catastrophe medical insurance changes your doctor visit habits, ya know? So that's what I'll be doing. 
As for the electric saw, I'm not sure on that Yvonne. A chain that is too tight would tend to wear out gears and such. Do you hear anything when you try to power it up?


----------



## puffy137

tortdad said:


> I got my garage shelves finished. Everything is mag bolted to the wall and all the lumber is pre drilled and screwed. I worked on it maybe an hour and a half last night and about 7 hours today. They are very stout as I out the framing members 16" pm center. My wife asked if they were stein enough so I put my big butt on them and bounced up and down. They did not budget so I think it's okay to put a few boxes on them, lol.
> 
> There is 3 shells plus the floor under them. They are 21'-6" long (wall to wall in my garage) and are 20" deep. My body feels like crap..... I think it's time I start to realize that I just can't keep building everything myself. I need to start having help or pay someone to do things for me. I'm just to dang cheap to hire someone when I know I can do it.
> 
> View attachment 112728
> 
> View attachment 112729
> 
> View attachment 112730


Don't you dare give up , if you do you will deteriorate much more quickly , you need to do stuff for your brain & your body , KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## jaizei

Snort some cayenne pepper and it'll set you straight.


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning!!! 
Just for fun, I'm curious to know what types of ethnic foods people on here like.

I LOOOVE Indian food, but only the food from north India: the food from south India is WAAAAYYY to HOT for me! (Yes, I'm a wimp!)
I only kind of liked Italian food until I had a friend who had emigrated from Italy. Boy did I learn a lot! What we think of as Italian food here in the US has been extensively modified for American tastes! Italian food the way they cook over there (my friend is from Naples) is very healthy and very much vegetable based- NONE of the heavy cheesy stuff like over here. I love what she cooks and I'm starting to learn some of her recipes!
I also love Middle Eastern food and made gyro meat for the first time EVER this weekend!


----------



## phebe121

Wow i come.on alls i see is where snorting cayenne pepper. Sounds like a good wake up lol


----------



## phebe121

I'm Italian on the 3rd generation over from Sicily


----------



## Moozillion

phebe121 said:


> I'm Italian on the 3rd generation over from Sicily


COOL!!! One of my sisters married a fellow whose grandparents came from Sicily. She shared their recipe for Italian sausage with me! Yum! 

Her first husband's family was also Italian and made their own stawberry wine. It was actually quite good- very much like a sherry but SUPER potent!!!!


----------



## puffy137

leigti said:


> Well kind of a long story but I will make it quick as I can. I was born nine weeks early and so I have what they call retinopathy of prematurity. I no longer see out of the left eye so they think it is a quote that I", it hurts all the time. So they will remove it. it grosses me out just thinking about it but I'm going to have to get over it I guess. I also need a little tweaking done on the cornea in the right eye. I have had a cornea transplant in that one before. i've had a lot of different ice surgeries over the years. but I admit that this next one is not going to be any fun even though I sort of knew it was coming. I have a few friends that have the same I disease and they all have at least one artificial eye.


this sounds like an environmental thing, Were you all born in the same area ?


----------



## phebe121

Moozillion said:


> COOL!!! One of my sisters married a fellow whose grandparents came from Sicily. She shared their recipe for Italian sausage with me! Yum!
> 
> Her first husband's family was also Italian and made their own stawberry wine. It was actually quite good- very much like a sherry but SUPER potent!!!!



Yes lots of good recipes and are family big wine makers even makeing spaghetti sauce takes all day and i make killer home made garlic bread


----------



## phebe121

But i wont be making much since i have carpal tunnel surgery tommrow


----------



## puffy137

leigti said:


> Well kind of a long story but I will make it quick as I can. I was born nine weeks early and so I have what they call retinopathy of prematurity. I no longer see out of the left eye so they think it is a quote that I", it hurts all the time. So they will remove it. it grosses me out just thinking about it but I'm going to have to get over it I guess. I also need a little tweaking done on the cornea in the right eye. I have had a cornea transplant in that one before. i've had a lot of different ice surgeries over the years. but I admit that this next one is not going to be any fun even though I sort of knew it was coming. I have a few friends that have the same I disease and they all have at least one artificial eye.





leigti said:


> I'm sorry if I grossed everybody out:-(


I wonder if this is caused by something in the environment ??? Do you all come from the same area ? , Nothing to apologize for , hard for people who keep animals to be grossed out by anything .


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As for the electric saw, I'm not sure on that Yvonne. A chain that is too tight would tend to wear out gears and such. Do you hear anything when you try to power it up?




No. You have to push a 'safe' button, then pull the throttle. When I pull the throttle without the button the throttle won't move, so you push the button and the throttle pulls back a bit, however, it's totally dead - like it's not getting electricity. But I plugged a light into the cord and the light works. So it IS getting juice.


----------



## Moozillion

puffy137 said:


> this sounds like an environmental thing, Were you all born in the same area ?


I work in the medical field. What happened was children born prematurely in the US back in the 40s and 50s were put under oxygen tents with close to 100% oxygen. Nobody knew at the time that super high levels of oxygen (much higher than anyone could ever experience "normally") caused the blood vessels in the back of the eye to grow like mad. They made huge tangles of blood vessels that covered up the retina. Since the retina was blocked, it couldn't develop and the babies became permanently blind. Once this was figured out, of course, the practice changed. Although preemies may be given oxygen now, it's carefully monitored and kept to the minimum optimal level.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> Snort some cayenne pepper and it'll set you straight.


Wait a minute here…do you know me? This is one of my recommendations. Red pepper is a stimulant, black pepper is an irritant. I was givin a cheap set of sinuses so I've been doing salt water flushes long before they were cool. I've thought of asking for a replacement set of sinuses but have a vision of getting a handful with a note that says, “Figure it out yourself, I'm busy here!"


----------



## Moozillion

phebe121 said:


> Yes lots of good recipes and are family big wine makers even makeing spaghetti sauce takes all day and i make killer home made garlic bread


 (drools onto keyboard...)


----------



## Yvonne G

I love Mexican food and Chinese food.


----------



## Moozillion

phebe121 said:


> But i wont be making much since i have carpal tunnel surgery tommrow


GOOD LUCK with your surgery!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I love Mexican food and Chinese food.


I love food


----------



## phebe121

Yvonne G said:


> I love Mexican food and Chinese food.



Well i went to so cal this summer and perfected carne asada


----------



## phebe121

But it takes 2 days to make


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I love food


You sound like my hubby!!!


----------



## phebe121

Moozillion said:


> GOOD LUCK with your surgery!!!!



Awww thank you my torts will be made not getting as much love


----------



## puffy137

Telid said:


> Neat looking little guy. Careful though - Jacqui will steal him.



Sorry to contradict , but its freakin' ugly !


----------



## puffy137

Moozillion said:


> Good morning!!!
> Just for fun, I'm curious to know what types of ethnic foods people on here like.
> 
> I LOOOVE Indian food, but only the food from north India: the food from south India is WAAAAYYY to HOT for me! (Yes, I'm a wimp!)
> I only kind of liked Italian food until I had a friend who had emigrated from Italy. Boy did I learn a lot! What we think of as Italian food here in the US has been extensively modified for American tastes! Italian food the way they cook over there (my friend is from Naples) is very healthy and very much vegetable based- NONE of the heavy cheesy stuff like over here. I love what she cooks and I'm starting to learn some of her recipes!
> I also love Middle Eastern food and made gyro meat for the first time EVER this weekend!


My Favourite food of all time is hummus , I could dive into it & eat it till it comes out of my ears ,, yumyum


----------



## Elohi

I was just about to suggest the Neti pot/saline rinses but I see @Cowboy_Ken is way ahead of the game.


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> My Favourite food of all time is hummus , I could dive into it & eat it till it comes out of my ears ,, yumyum


I love Hummus too. I also love almost all Middle Eastern food.


----------



## puffy137

Moozillion said:


> I work in the medical field. What happened was children born prematurely in the US back in the 40s and 50s were put under oxygen tents with close to 100% oxygen. Nobody knew at the time that super high levels of oxygen (much higher than anyone could ever experience "normally") caused the blood vessels in the back of the eye to grow like mad. They made huge tangles of blood vessels that covered up the retina. Since the retina was blocked, it couldn't develop and the babies became permanently blind. Once this was figured out, of course, the practice changed. Although preemies may be given oxygen now, it's carefully monitored and kept to the minimum optimal level.


 Thank you Moozillion for that very authoritative explanation , so good to have you around ,


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Abdulla, how was school? Was today your first day back after holiday?


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> I love Hummus too. I also love almost all Middle Eastern food.



Can't beat good old English Fish & chips , with some mushy peas. lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Abdulla, how was school? Was today your first day back after holiday?


School starts at Jan. 11!  !


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I love thai curry. Red curry with pineapple and chicken or Tom ka kai (spelling?). I like tandoori chicken or butter chicken as far as indian food goes. There's this spinach/corn indian curry I love that I don't remember the name of and I could eat naan bread till I pop.

I also love good Mexican, italian, american, French (escargot.. Yum), German, Chinese, Japanese (love sushi), etc. 

Pretty much I love food. Speaking of which, it's lunch time!


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Can't beat good old English Fish & chips , with some mushy peas. lol


I have to admit, I love to Italian cuisine. I don't like sea food a lot... I do like squid and crabs though!


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> I have to admit, I love to Italian cuisine. I don't like sea food a lot... I do like squid and crabs though!


The best way to eat fish & chips is wrapped in newspaper & you eat it as you walk along the street in a sea side town , at night with the cool breeze blowing off the sea & lights from a fair ground sparkling in the distance ,


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> The best way to eat fish & chips is wrapped in newspaper & you eat it as you walk along the street in a sea side town , at night with the cool breeze blowing off the sea & lights from a fair ground sparkling in the distance ,


Wow, that sounds beautiful. I'd love it if I can try that one day. Puffy, you should brew coffee in the midst of the desert of star-filled skies, be forgetful about the past, contemplative about the future. You should experience the gentle flurries of cool air in the midst of barren lands of nothingness.


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Wow, that sounds beautiful. I'd love it if I can try that one day. Puffy, you should brew coffee in the midst of the desert of star-filled skies, be forgetful about the past, contemplative about the future. You should experience the gentle flurries of cool air in the midst of barren lands of nothingness.


I\m off to the desert weekend after next , with a group of ladies, relatives & friends . One night a few years ago , my friend Hind & I were sitting one night in the veranda , surrounded by petunias. A couple of workmen happened to walk past & I just said to Hind , ' They smell lovely at night ' ...........she gave me a quizzical look , a raised eyebrow, ...........'Not the men you twit , I was speaking of the petunias;


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> I\m off to the desert weekend after next , with a group of ladies, relatives & friends . One night a few years ago , my friend Hind & I were sitting one night in the veranda , surrounded by petunias. A couple of workmen happened to walk past & I just said to Hind , ' They smell lovely at night ' ...........she gave me a quizzical look , a raised eyebrow, ...........'Not the men you twit , I was speaking of the petunias;


LOL.


----------



## puffy137

That is the atmosphere there with all ladies together , We all have a great time & lots of laughs ,


----------



## smarch

Good afternoon al,
finally moved into our new cubes at work, and finally got most of my stuff in a new home, but my OCD is still in need of a lot of adjusting. 
have a lot of desk space so I plan to get me a new Desk fish since Sushi passed almost year ago, this time i'll make it much easier to clean (sushi lived 2.5 years under crap cleaning so I know if I manage the eaiest way to clean new fishy will be happy and healthy)


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> That is the atmosphere there with all ladies together , We all have a great time & lots of laughs ,


Glad you have lots of fun in your trips. It's the same here when we go the the desert or the sea.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Good afternoon al,
> finally moved into our new cubes at work, and finally got most of my stuff in a new home, but my OCD is still in need of a lot of adjusting.
> have a lot of desk space so I plan to get me a new Desk fish since Sushi passed almost year ago, this time i'll make it much easier to clean (sushi lived 2.5 years under crap cleaning so I know if I manage the eaiest way to clean new fishy will be happy and healthy)


Hey Sarah! How are you? I hope that you have a prosperous and happy life in your new home.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Sarah! How are you? I hope that you have a prosperous and happy life in your new home.


 I'm well, a little stressed about the new space (because everything used to have its right place and now I have to figure it out again). I had a nice vacation, we're working on building Nank a new house, and since i've started running again I've been a happy Sarah. How have you been?

I'll post a picture of the new space after work! Its so exciting!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I'm well, a little stressed about the new space (because everything used to have its right place and now I have to figure it out again). I had a nice vacation, we're working on building Nank a new house, and since i've started running again I've been a happy Sarah. How have you been?
> 
> I'll post a picture of the new space after work! Its so exciting!


I've been doing well. Thanks for asking. I'm having my vacation right now. I hope it ends with me doing something productive...  I'm glad your going to post a photo, that's an forum unwritten role .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Glad you have lots of fun in your trips. It's the same here when we go the the desert or the sea.


We would, in the past, once a year have a mans family/friends weekend at a lake about 5 hrs drive in eastern Oregon. The idea was it was a fishing weekend and it mainly consisted of late nights of laughter around a campfire. It was always a big deal when a man child was deemed old enough to attend. Of late with conflicting schedules and like changes only a couple might do it out of the original 15-20. Those were such good times.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Lucky bum! I love eating out, but there's no one near me I'd like to go with, and feel stupid going to a restaurant alone. But that's probably why I don't get sick - no one to sneeze on my food.
> 
> What is your favorite food at an Indian Restaurant?


I still feel a bit like that when I eat out alone, but have learned that with a book in hand, there is no place I won't go alone.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Darn it! Missed her again.



Ya just have to be faster.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I worked pretty steadily on it today, not quitting until about 1:30p. Now all that's left to do is spackle and tape where I had to piece plywood together, put up base board on the wall corners to hide the way the plywood fits together, add some metal protection at the bottom of the roof, paint it and put the shingles on the roof. Whew! I'm in the home stretch.


...but still no pictures?


----------



## Peytons torts

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> 5 hours till school starts time to go to bed


That sucks I go back next week


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 112709



Somebody get that butter warming up!!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> all my lights are breaking! i just lost my sulcatas UVB light and my heat lights aren't producing good temps.



 Sorry.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I use the chicken lights too. They definitely keep it warm. The room with the two tortoise enclosures is the warmest room in the house by a good 5 to 10°.



lol the red ones?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 112724



How bright!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I got my garage shelves finished. There is 3 shells plus the floor under them. They are 21'-6" long (wall to wall in my garage) and are 20" deep. My body feels like crap..... I think it's time I start to realize that I just can't keep building everything myself. I need to start having help or pay someone to do things for me. I'm just to dang cheap to hire someone when I know I can do it.



They look great! You could come here and do work any time. lol I know what you mean about paying for outside help.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I can't have popcorn. Did you get any Milk Duds?



I think I have a box around here some where...


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I'm sorry if I grossed everybody out:-(



You didn't, you did however give us a little bit of education.


----------



## Jacqui

AmRoKo said:


> View attachment 112804



lol


----------



## Jacqui

phebe121 said:


> But i wont be making much since i have carpal tunnel surgery tommrow



Hope it is going well/went well.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> My friend works as a vet in training and was in the exotics ward. This tortoise wasn't doing well or peeing and upon x-rays they found a huge bladder stone. Here's the tort with her "friend" after surgery:
> 
> View attachment 112921



Oh wow, look at how big it was!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 112856
> View attachment 112857


What awesome ones!!


----------



## Jacqui

Telid said:


> Neat looking little guy. Careful though - Jacqui will steal him.



I would, too! lol


----------



## Jacqui

Come out come out where ever you are! It's safe I am leaving now. ( didn't even get all my messages answered or a look at yahoo mail )


----------



## Yvonne G

phebe121 said:


> But it takes 2 days to make



Yeah, some of the best Mexican food is hard work (home made tamales! M-m-m-m-m)


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> ...but still no pictures?



I've been taking progress pictures, and I'll post a thread when it's all finished.

Today I put on two undercoats of paint. I don't know the way it's supposed to be built, but I just figure out what would be easy for me. I want to put up sticky, asphalt (?) pliable strip that folds over the roof and goes down about three inches on the sides, to keep moisture from going down between the walls. So I figured it would be easier to paint the sides first rather than put up the strip, then have to mask it and be careful with the paint. Tomorrow I'll put the final color coat, and then I'll be ready for the roof.


----------



## phebe121

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, some of the best Mexican food is hard work (home made tamales! M-m-m-m-m)



I make home made tortillias and tgey are yummy


----------



## phebe121

Jacqui said:


> Hope it is going well/went well.



Ty i wont be under the knife till 1:40 tommrow


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> lol the red ones?


No the clear ones. 125 W.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Come out come out where ever you are! It's safe I am leaving now. ( didn't even get all my messages answered or a look at yahoo mail )


Sorry I missed you


----------



## smarch

Here ya go, home sweet cubicle of Sarah!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i will never work in a desk job! i don't want my life to be wasted in a little space! so i will be a tortoise breeder!


----------



## smarch

And this is Harold, he doesn't have much color but I'm sure once he gets settled he'll get some color back.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> View attachment 113002
> 
> Here ya go, home sweet cubicle of Sarah!



Where are all your 'cube' accessories?


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Where are all your 'cube' accessories?


Well my chair is in the way of my bamboo and cactus on the back (soon to be 2 bamboo since the one at works been flourishing). And the "fun" stuff is kinda hiding behind my computer tower... But do you spy the picture of Nank?!


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i will never work in a desk job! i don't want my life to be wasted in a little space! so i will be a tortoise breeder!



I don't think that I would want to work a desk job either.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Well my chair is in the way of my bamboo and cactus on the back (soon to be 2 bamboo since the one at works been flourishing). And the "fun" stuff is kinda hiding behind my computer tower... But do you spy the picture of Nank?!



I was thinking more in the way of the doors/fourth walls they sell, or a cargo net to put over the top.


----------



## jaizei

If you ever go into an office where people have worked there for decades, the cubes are something else.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

is there anything fun about a desk job, it seems kinda depressing?


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i will never work in a desk job! i don't want my life to be wasted in a little space! so i will be a tortoise breeder!



The only difference between your cubicle and the cubicle I spent my last few years with Ma Bell is the fact we had indoor carpet on the floor. Exactly the same, furniture, desks, everything... even the view over the top of the cubicle!


----------



## mike taylor

Nope! The only thing cool is going to lunch .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Nope! The only thing cool is going to lunch .


seems like school.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

a brand new member sent me a question! i feel popular! i told him to go make a normal thread so everyone can see it.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> I was thinking more in the way of the doors/fourth walls they sell, or a cargo net to put over the top.


Oh I'd love any of those... Unfortunately I don't think that suits our office etiquette


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> is there anything fun about a desk job, it seems kinda depressing?


Well if you have that outlook it will be depressing, but I love my job!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> Well if you have that outlook it will be depressing, but I love my job!


i will be a tortoise breeder!. that will be the coolest job ever!


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> The only difference between your cubicle and the cubicle I spent my last few years with Ma Bell is the fact we had indoor carpet on the floor. Exact same, even the view over the top of the cubicle!


They can't give us carpets even though it would look nicer because the people from out in the factory walk up all the time and oils and greases would quickly ruin the carpet, but I am thinking of getting a welcome mat for my entrance.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i will be a tortoise breeder!. that will be the coolest job ever!


I can have my desk job and make baby tortoises!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i just met my dads cousin and he lives in brazil and he has a cool accent and he said he saw wild tortoises!


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> View attachment 113002
> 
> Here ya go, home sweet cubicle of Sarah!


Ahhhhhhhhhhhh. That green tile is hideous!!!!

Part of my job as a project manager is helping customers coordinate color selections. That tile would bother the crap out of me. I love the fish


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My quarterback who is this years hiesman trophy winner, says he would trade the trophy for the team to win the championship. He said “no disrespect towards the Hiesman but the win would be for the team." What a great kid.


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My quarterback who is this years hiesman trophy winner, says he would trade the trophy for the team to win the championship. He said “no disrespect towards the Hiesman but the win would be for the team." What a great kid.


 Well since my UofA is out of it I'll be routing for the ducks, go pack 12!


----------



## Telid

Yvonne G said:


> The only difference between your cubicle and the cubicle I spent my last few years with Ma Bell is the fact we had indoor carpet on the floor. Exact same, even the view over the top of the cubicle!


The cubes have not changed much. Mine has no windows and higher walls...


----------



## Elohi

Kiddo brag. So I showed daughter, Jadalyn real quick like how to play the drums and she is a natural. I guess instead of waiting in a violin instructor at the music school thy are enrolled in, I'll just switch her to drum lessons so she can start right away.


----------



## Elohi

I think we need to get a full sized set so I can learn to play too. It's a little awkward to play the junior size hahaha.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tort people fair well kinda! i promised my self to get off my computer and actually do something with my useless life. so i wont be around as much.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> tort people fair well kinda! i promised my self to get off my computer and actually do something with my useless life. so i wont be around as much.


Bye! *waves*


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> tort people fair well kinda! i promised my self to get off my computer and actually do something with my useless life. so i wont be around as much.


Did you make a New Year's resolution?


----------



## leigti

leigti said:


> Did you make a New Year's resolution?


Well, I guess he meant it.


----------



## Elohi

I butchered the crap out of the post about my daughter. Sorry y'all! Lol


----------



## Elohi

Bedtime. Goodnight all.


----------



## Abdulla6169

A storm is hitting the Levant, it will end this Sunday. It's name is Storm Huda. It will bring snow, hail, and temperatures of -4C. May God help all the refugees there. It's been a hard time for them.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning peeps  * hearing crickets*


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning Noel!


----------



## Abdulla6169

#Under_The_Sea


----------



## mike taylor

Morning peeps!


----------



## tortdad

Hahaha. You know you've got too many pets that eat meal worms when you start finding worms in the weirdest of places. 

I just reached into my briefcase to find a red pen when I found a little wiggler instead. Never did find that red pen!


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning!

We're having a heat wave here in Central Calif. It was in the 60's yesterday and upper 60's today! Great weather for painting.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning!
> 
> We're having a heat wave here in Central Calif. It was in the 60's yesterday and upper 60's today! Great weather for painting.


Morning Yvonne!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi there! How are things in the desert?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Hi there! How are things in the desert?


They're great. Thanks for asking


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne, it's going to reach 41 F in the internal areas in the UAE soon. It's gonna be cools!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> A storm is hitting the Levant, it will end this Sunday. It's name is Storm Huda. It will bring snow, hail, and temperatures of -4C. May God help all the refugees there. It's been a hard time for them.


Correction: weather forecasts in some regions report that it is expected to be -15 C (5 F)


----------



## Yvonne G

Br-r. I thought it was always warm there. What are your plans for the day? Still on school vacation?


----------



## AmRoKo

I miss madtv agh! Everytime I start watching old madtv sketches I end up watching my favorites over and over again. >_<"


----------



## Momof4

Good morning! We reached 82 yesterday and today will be the same! Off to workout! Don't weigh yourself after the holidays


----------



## Yvonne G

I hadn't seen that sketch before. Darn I wish my speakers were working.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh. That green tile is hideous!!!!
> 
> Part of my job as a project manager is helping customers coordinate color selections. That tile would bother the crap out of me. I love the fish


 Oh we all know the tile is horrendous, its probably as old as the building and is cracking and chipping in places, they looked into replacing it but theres asbestos under it, and to refloor on top would be more money that its worth I guess. ... our window shades match the floors...


----------



## smarch

jeeez everyone's talking about heat waves, we're just getting the start of a cold front and its 13°F here (and my office I swear is around 40 because its chilly!)
I cursed us and think people who heard in the office secretly hate me, my dad was complaining about how cold it is and I was like "I like cold.... but this is turn into a popsicle cold... and its not even snowing!" ... its now snowing, and i'm happy with that, but apparently liking snow is frowned upon in the office.


----------



## smarch

Yes his mat is a shop rag, hey I work with what I got!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, some of the best Mexican food is hard work (home made tamales! M-m-m-m-m)



Haven't had those for sooooo long.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I've been taking progress pictures, and I'll post a thread when it's all finished.
> 
> Today I put on two undercoats of paint. I don't know the way it's supposed to be built, but I just figure out what would be easy for me. I want to put up sticky, asphalt (?) pliable strip that folds over the roof and goes down about three inches on the sides, to keep moisture from going down between the walls. So I figured it would be easier to paint the sides first rather than put up the strip, then have to mask it and be careful with the paint. Tomorrow I'll put the final color coat, and then I'll be ready for the roof.



What color are you doing it in?


----------



## Jacqui

phebe121 said:


> Ty i wont be under the knife till 1:40 tommrow



So in a couple of hours.... so may yesterdays good thoughts be doubled today. lol


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Sorry I missed you



Me too....


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> View attachment 113002
> 
> Here ya go, home sweet cubicle of Sarah!


Looks very neat and clean.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> And this is Harold, he doesn't have much color but I'm sure once he gets settled he'll get some color back.



Hi Harold!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Well my chair is in the way of my bamboo and cactus on the back (soon to be 2 bamboo since the one at works been flourishing). And the "fun" stuff is kinda hiding behind my computer tower... But do you spy the picture of Nank?!



Yes, but I also notice you fail to have a TFO calendar....


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Well if you have that outlook it will be depressing, but I love my job!



 I like it when I hear somebody say they enjoy their job.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> tort people fair well kinda! i promised my self to get off my computer and actually do something with my useless life. so i wont be around as much.



Is this a new years resolution?


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Did you make a New Year's resolution?



lol we had the same idea.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning peeps  * hearing crickets*



Wild ones?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning!
> 
> We're having a heat wave here in Central Calif. It was in the 60's yesterday and upper 60's today! Great weather for painting.



It's 14 here currently. High will be 25 but then tonight it goes to 1 with.... wait for it.... a high on Wednesday of.....7!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning! We reached 82 yesterday and today will be the same! Off to workout! Don't weigh yourself after the holidays



Too too hot!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> View attachment 113061
> 
> Yes his mat is a shop rag, hey I work with what I got!



Fancy! Have you ever done the one with the plant on top and it's roots hang down into the beta's zone?


----------



## Jacqui

The good news is perhaps I will see Jeff some time late in the day tomorrow!!  He has lab work and Drs appts on Friday. He's hoping to get his DOT physical done tomorrow on the way home. (HE's worried that he may not pass). We would have been home today, but he had a flat yesterday morning and the road assist guy didn't call for a fix to come out for four hours. Then that place had a back up of jobs, so it took another 4 hours to come out and replace the darn tire. If he had just driven on it for the 15 miles to the truckstop he could have gotten it fixed with an hour or two.  Instead they made him so late, they had to make a new apt for Wed instead of today.  grrr


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Looks very neat and clean.


 Well its so clean because I just moved in that morning comared to our old set up... and I don't have much stuff compared to people who've been here longer. And I keep my cubicle cleaner than my house/room since I spend more time here and people see it all the time. Plus i'm a generally tidy person, when someone has a messy cubicle and I walk by it frustrates me and I want to clean it lol. 


Jacqui said:


> Yes, but I also notice you fail to have a TFO calendar....


 Well I have a ton of free calendars from work, BUT I have been thinking about getting the TFO one (once I have money-I had a 2 week Christmas vacation I don't get paid for I'm trying to recover from... and Christmas present bills on top of that...almost threw up when I saw my credit card bill!)


Jacqui said:


> I like it when I hear somebody say they enjoy their job.


 If I didn't enjoy my job I'd be searching for one to match my degree in communications when I graduate this spring instead of staying an engineer and needing further education (including math which even the "simple" stuff scares me)


----------



## Jacqui

oh yeah


*Good morning!!*​


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> and Christmas present bills on top of that...almost threw up when I saw my credit card bill!)



One reason I don't like Christmas, too many bills after the fact for so many folks.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Fancy! Have you ever done the one with the plant on top and it's roots hang down into the beta's zone?


 yes, that actually what used to be on this vase! We won the set up and betta fish at our church fair, fish lived 5 years!
I just don't currently have a plant small enough and I feel like the plant would seem like its overpowering my desk when it grows.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> If I didn't enjoy my job I'd be searching for one to match my degree in communications when I graduate this spring instead of staying an engineer and needing further education (including math which even the "simple" stuff scares me)



I am not a big fan of math either. The stuff you need for everyday is fine and easy for me, but not the stuff you would be having to take.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> yes, that actually what used to be on this vase! We won the set up and betta fish at our church fair, fish lived 5 years!
> I just don't currently have a plant small enough and I feel like the plant would seem like its overpowering my desk when it grows.


5 years is pretty darn good. Did the plant also live that long?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> One reason I don't like Christmas, too many bills after the fact for so many folks.


 I didn't realize I spent so much... I think i'm just usually more prepared for the holidays, they snuck up on me this year!


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Well its so clean because I just moved in that morning comared to our old set up... and I don't have much stuff compared to people who've been here longer. And I keep my cubicle cleaner than my house/room since I spend more time here and people see it all the time. Plus i'm a generally tidy person, when someone has a messy cubicle and I walk by it frustrates me and I want to clean it lol.
> 
> Well I have a ton of free calendars from work, BUT I have been thinking about getting the TFO one (once I have money-I had a 2 week Christmas vacation I don't get paid for I'm trying to recover from... and Christmas present bills on top of that...almost threw up when I saw my credit card bill!)
> 
> If I didn't enjoy my job I'd be searching for one to match my degree in communications when I graduate this spring instead of staying an engineer and needing further education (including math which even the "simple" stuff scares me)



if you'd like, I'll show you my credit card bills so you can feel better about yourself.


And who doesn't like maths.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I am not a big fan of math either. The stuff you need for everyday is fine and easy for me, but not the stuff you would be having to take.


 oh I know! calc 1-4 in thoughts alone is killing me! but I mean I do work with a department of people, most of whom took the courses too, or at least understand it. 



Jacqui said:


> 5 years is pretty darn good. Did the plant also live that long?


 We actually still have the plant! I think by now the plant is close to 7, we potted it. It started getting top heavy though because the top grew and you had to keep trimming roots to not tangle up or block the fish from air.


----------



## Jacqui

What kind was it?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I didn't realize I spent so much... I think i'm just usually more prepared for the holidays, they snuck up on me this year!



They are known for doing that.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> if you'd like, I'll show you my credit card bills so you can feel better about yourself.
> 
> 
> And who doesn't like maths.


We wanna see them!! lol


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> if you'd like, I'll show you my credit card bills so you can feel better about yourself.
> 
> 
> And who doesn't like maths.


haha I'm good once I work the full week this week i'll have the money to pay most all of it off... but letting it hit 900 is pretty scary for a 21 year old who only works part time!


----------



## Jacqui

900 as in dollars??? Hey, that would scare me too. I no longer have any credit cards and it bugs me to owe folks. If it weren't for Jeff keeping making new medical bills, I could brag I have gone for years without bills.


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> haha I'm good once I work the full week this week i'll have the money to pay most all of it off... but letting it hit 900 is pretty scary for a 21 year old who only works part time!


 just one of my 4 car payments is almost that much. My wife's 2014 fully loaded chevy suburban is $843 a month..... I hate making that stupid payment, but she just HAD to have that car. I have a truck, my motorcycle and the car I just got my daughter that equal another $855 a month.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> just one of my 4 car payments is almost that much. My wife's 2014 fully loaded chevy suburban is $843 a month..... I hate making that stupid payment, but she just HAD to have that car. I have a truck, my motorcycle and the car I just got my daughter that equal another $855 a month.



That's more then the income in this house for a month.  I buy used vehicles with cash in hand. Not that I wouldn't like to have a new shiny vehicle, but I also have a hard time thinking of paying more for something with such a short life span, then I paid for my house.


----------



## Jacqui

Yes it's official, I am not only cheap, but poor.


----------



## Jacqui

Just got told by the librarian, that the internet is being shut off in a few minutes for repairs.  So this is it for my day in here. Enjoy your day and have fun this evening. See you tomorrow.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> 900 as in dollars??? Hey, that would scare me too. I no longer have any credit cards and it bugs me to owe folks. If it weren't for Jeff keeping making new medical bills, I could brag I have gone for years without bills.


 yup dollars, a good amount when in my gas tank as well as presents. I am one of those buy something with a card pay it off to $0 right away, so that really freaked em out... now its down to 500 and for a 40 hour week i'll have most paid off and then more 40 hour weeks to follow to save and completely zero it out again. 

In a few months I'll unfortunately be paying student loans, thank goodness i'm below $10,000! and hopefully buying a motorcycle, which I want used and will hopefully get help from my parents since my dad has one he knows what to look for to know if it's good, and I'm hoping they'll help me buy it up front and I can pay them back, since that way theres no interest and even if I paid "interest" at least it would go to them not a bank. 



tortdad said:


> just one of my 4 car payments is almost that much. My wife's 2014 fully loaded chevy suburban is $843 a month..... I hate making that stupid payment, but she just HAD to have that car. I have a truck, my motorcycle and the car I just got my daughter that equal another $855 a month.


 Oh my, that's a lot! ... although you're talking to a 21 year old who has very little in savings. My parents always double or more monthly car payments to just get it the heck out of the way.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> That's more then the income in this house for a month.  I buy used vehicles with cash in hand. Not that I wouldn't like to have a new shiny vehicle, but I also have a hard time thinking of paying more for something with such a short life span, then I paid for my house.


 Im more a used car kind of person. mind you I've only had my one car, of course its used, although it was used by my family so a "fake" used. But it just way too much for a new car! I like practical something doesn't need to be the newest and shiniest since its just going to end up used anyways.... but I never plan to let my car (Sir Henry) die, like I say, and mean, if something like the engine or transmission went tomorrow I'd fix it not replace the car.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> What kind was it?


 If that was to what kind of plant, i'm not 100% sure but *think* it was a type of lilly


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> What color are you doing it in?



It will be gray, same as the house, with white trim.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

my russian is laying more eggs!


----------



## Peytons torts

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my russian is laying more eggs!


 yay congrats


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my russian is laying more eggs!


You don't have to wait till you grow up to be a tortoise breeder


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> just one of my 4 car payments is almost that much. My wife's 2014 fully loaded chevy suburban is $843 a month..... I hate making that stupid payment, but she just HAD to have that car. I have a truck, my motorcycle and the car I just got my daughter that equal another $855 a month.


Holy cow! Your wife's truck payment is more than my mortgage.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> Yes it's official, I am not only cheap, but poor.


Me too!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Peytons torts said:


> yay congrats





leigti said:


> You don't have to wait till you grow up to be a tortoise breeder


she lays like every couple of weeks and they are never fertile. i have looked at them mating but they male never "takes out is thing" lol. i have never even seen is "thing" before


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> she lays like every couple of weeks and they are never fertile. i have looked at them mating but they male never "takes out is thing" lol. i have never even seen is "thing" before


Maybe the mail isn't old enough yet. At least he is trying  it's easy to find mail Russian tortoises if you decide to get another one. of course, then you'd have to get a bunch more females.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Maybe the mail isn't old enough yet. At least he is trying  it's easy to find mail Russian tortoises if you decide to get another one. of course, then you'd have to get a bunch more females.


but i have had him for 5 years and he was from petco so he is wild caught.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i saw my tort lay her egg! i didn't know here tail could stretch out like that!


----------



## Telid

D


russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i saw my tort lay her egg! i didn't know here tail could stretch out like that!


Don't you have children? You should know how things get...

On that note, in the morning I will have been on this earth for 30 years. I will act as grumpy as my torts look, while at work.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

the dots are not painted on lol.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Telid said:


> D
> 
> Don't you have children? You should know how things get...
> 
> On that note, in the morning I will have been on this earth for 30 years. I will act as grumpy as my torts look, while at work.


im 16.... i don't think i have any children


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Telid said:


> D
> On that note, in the morning I will have been on this earth for 30 years. I will act as grumpy as my torts look, while at work.


happy birthday!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but i have had him for 5 years and he was from petco so he is wild caught.


How old is the female? do you have an incubator? I don't know how to make this next statement, I hope it doesn't get me banned from the forum but can mail tortoises shoot blanks?


----------



## Telid

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im 16.... i don't think i have any children


I stand corrected. I thought you were in your late 30s for some reason. Well, as warning for the future - things stretch.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> How old is the female? do you have an incubator? I don't know how to make this next statement, I hope it doesn't get me banned from the forum but can mail tortoises shoot blanks?


i have had the female for now 11 years. lol i don't know if it works like that for tortoises


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Telid said:


> I stand corrected. I thought you were in your late 30s for some reason. Well, as warning for the future - things stretch.


ummm im a guy.... i don't think my "things" will stretch!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have had the female for now 11 years. lol i don't know if it works like that for tortoises


Sorry but I just don't know what to tell you. Was she an adult when you got her? Have you posted a thread about this? Maybe some of the experienced tortoise breeders could give you some ideas. maybe your mail tortoise needs to watch another one in action to realize what he is supposed to do. my dad used to raise alpaca and believe it or not the boys just don't know what to do and they have to be shown. they have to watch the other males and the first few times they still need assistance. oh my God I think that is enough animal husbandry education for one day.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Sorry but I just don't know what to tell you. Was she an adult when you got her? Have you posted a thread about this? Maybe some of the experienced tortoise breeders could give you some ideas. maybe your mail tortoise needs to watch another one in action to realize what he is supposed to do. my dad used to raise alpaca and believe it or not the boys just don't know what to do and they have to be shown. they have to watch the other males and the first few times they still need assistance. oh my God I think that is enough animal husbandry education for one day.


she was also from petco. yes i think i made a thread about it. i dont want to post pics of her because petco told us terrible advice and se was kept in a 20 gallon take for 5 years with no uvb lights and i feel bad.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> she was also from petco. yes i think i made a thread about it. i dont want to post pics of her because petco told us terrible advice and se was kept in a 20 gallon take for 5 years with no uvb lights and i feel bad.


It's not your fault, you followed the advice they gave you sinking they knew what they were doing. They should know what they are doing. If people judge you harshly for that then they are the ones with the problem.all we can do is the best we can with the knowledge we have at that moment. I have made plenty of mistakes and I'm sure others have to. There probably is not a member on this forum who can honestly say they have not made mistakes with their tortoises in the past that they feel bad for now. FYI diamonddp may have a tortoise that can show your male tortoise a thing or two.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Followed by an awkward silence…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Followed by an awkward silence…


I'm still here


----------



## Elohi




----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Followed by an awkward silence…


What's so awkward about it?


----------



## mike taylor

If this wasn't a tortoise forum the last couple of post would be awkward! I'm just saying .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> If this wasn't a tortoise forum the last couple of post would be awkward! I'm just saying .


lol


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> If this wasn't a tortoise forum the last couple of post would be awkward! I'm just saying .


Okay I guess. There's probably the same sort of "awkward" posts on dog and horse forums also.


----------



## Peytons torts

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> she lays like every couple of weeks and they are never fertile. i have looked at them mating but they male never "takes out is thing" lol. i have never even seen is "thing" before


Plot twist both r female lol jk


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 113149


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have had the female for now 11 years. lol i don't know if it works like that for tortoises


I think age is an important factor... In the wild it'll take them longer because they do not spend a lot of eating and growing (they have to aestivate and hibernate). I read that on the forum once.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 113151


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

who needs sleep when you have swag?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs sleep when you have swag?


Correction: Who needs sleep at night when you sleep all day long?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Correction: Who needs sleep at night when you sleep all day long?


i had school for the entire day!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Peytons torts said:


> Plot twist both r female lol jk


Plot twist: both are males.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i had school for the entire day!


Correction: Who needs sleep when I can crash tomorrow?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

lol(sorry if this isn't forum appropriate)


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> Holy cow! Your wife's truck payment is more than my mortgage.


Yeah I really really hate that stupid suburban. I got tired of hearing her whine about the one she had and caved


----------



## leigti

Peytons torts said:


> Plot twist both r female lol jk


I was wondering that myself. Maybe it's just a dominance thing.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## tortdad

Hola


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Morning


Good morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Hola


Hello!


----------



## AmRoKo




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AmRoKo said:


> View attachment 113158


 The grumpy cat


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello there folks... just popping in... have a fabulous Wednesday!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello there folks... just popping in... have a fabulous Wednesday!


Hello Delaney. You seem busy this week!


----------



## smarch

Good morning all!
What a start to the day... there were doughnuts at work, and when I went to go get one there were no m ore doughnuts... well that's a *great* start to my day...


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Good morning all!
> What a start to the day... there were doughnuts at work, and when I went to go get one there were no m ore doughnuts... well that's a *great* start to my day...


 The boys were just saving your hips, lol. Doughnuts don't last long in my office either.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> The boys were just saving your hips, lol. Doughnuts don't last long in my office either.


 The big problem was the vendor that brought them in brought literally a half dozen... ummm there's 10 people in my department
alone....
It probably is better for me not to have one but I want a darn doughnut! I don't want to munch on celery I want a fatty doughnut! or a coffee, ugh why didn't I get coffee! Its hump-day alright!


----------



## smarch

Won't say I like the music fromt he likes of Pitbull or Flo-Rida, in all its degrading to womenness, but its good gym music... and work music to pump myself up to


----------



## smarch

How's everyones weather?

Here in MA we're getting a cold front after having a record war December. tomorrows windchill is expected to be around -35°F!! I may be staying at home hiding all day lol.


----------



## tortdad

It's been cold the past few days in Houston but nothing like the kind of cold you get. 30 in the am and 50 in the pm. It rained for like a week from Christmas to New Years. We have a hard freeze warning for tonight and it's supposed to be all rainy again the weekend.


----------



## Momof4

The past few days we hit 86 with a night time low of 50. As much as I really enjoy cooler weather in San Diego because we never get it, I do love these warm days for the torts. It was 65 last night at 8pm when I picked my kid up from lacrosse.


----------



## Elohi

Someone left me present. Ew.
I'm going to guess it wasn't Freckles.


----------



## Yvonne G

Been pretty nice here. I guess the powers that be really want me to finish my construction project.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> How's everyones weather?
> 
> Here in MA we're getting a cold front after having a record war December. tomorrows windchill is expected to be around -35°F!! I may be staying at home hiding all day lol.


The Middle East is having a storm, called storm Huda. She's going to bring weather of 5 F in the Levant. She's also going to bring winds of 62 mph. 
This is what we are getting in the UAE:
The centre said cold temperatures will be accompanied by strong winds of up to 43mph when the storm eventually hits the Arabian Gulf on Thursday.

Temperatures across the UAE will peak at 66.2F with low visibility, sand in the air and turbulent seas.

The centre warned against going out at sea on Thursday and called for vigilance and caution while driving in low visibility. 
-The National, slightly edited. 
Here are some pictures:
East Jerusalem, Occupied Palestine territories:




Damascus, Syria:


Beirut, Lebanon:


Jordan:


Storm Huda has also blocked roads and restricted access to Internet and electricity in Jordan. 

My heart is with the Syrian Refugees:


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, for cryin' out loud, Abdulla. Never in a million years did I ever think it got that cold there. That picture of the street is crazy. Just look at all the skids and slides. I guess I have a mind set of hot, sandy and dry. I'm going to have to re-think my mental picture.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello Delaney. You seem busy this week!


 Hello! Just a little  *B*ut you guys will see pics later


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne, summers are hot here, but we get storms in the UAE sometime. About an hour and a half west from Abu Dhabi, my uncle's house (that he visits during the vacation) had its roof torn off during a storm, worker's caravans had flipped (the ones beside each other even collided). His house faces the beach. That was a very big storms, we almost never see such storms.


----------



## smarch

I think its funny everyone here complains about the cold so much, I mean its common weather up here, same with snow, if you don't like it move someplace warm, its simple to me. 
I like the cold but not too much in the mornings-hard to get going in the cold. But literally I drive with my sunroof open in 20°F weather, I'm a true New England-er lol


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> I think its funny everyone here complains about the cold so much, I mean its common weather up here, same with snow, if you don't like it move someplace warm, its simple to me.
> I like the cold but not too much in the mornings-hard to get going in the cold. But literally I drive with my sunroof open in 20°F weather, I'm a true New England-er lol


 I could never live somewhere cold again. I have too many broken bones, screws/plates, and arthritic joints to mess around with cold. My body hurts like crazy below 40 degrees.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I could never live somewhere cold again. I have too many broken bones, screws/plates, and arthritic joints to mess around with cold. My body hurts like crazy below 40 degrees.


That's probably the lowest we'd ever get (in the city)...


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> The Middle East is having a storm, called storm Huda. She's going to bring weather of 5 F in the Levant. She's also going to bring winds of 62 mph.
> This is what we are getting in the UAE:
> The centre said cold temperatures will be accompanied by strong winds of up to 43mph when the storm eventually hits the Arabian Gulf on Thursday.
> 
> Temperatures across the UAE will peak at 66.2F with low visibility, sand in the air and turbulent seas.
> 
> The centre warned against going out at sea on Thursday and called for vigilance and caution while driving in low visibility.
> -The National, slightly edited.
> Here are some pictures:
> East Jerusalem, Occupied Palestine territories:
> View attachment 113176
> 
> View attachment 113177
> 
> Damascus, Syria:
> View attachment 113178
> 
> Beirut, Lebanon:
> View attachment 113179
> 
> Jordan:
> View attachment 113180
> 
> Storm Huda has also blocked roads and restricted access to Internet and electricity in Jordan.
> 
> My heart is with the Syrian Refugees:
> View attachment 113182


 I feel for all of you, here we get a foot of snow overnight and may carry on business as usual the next day, but even in new jersey not too far south of us they get a coating of snow and things shut down for days. Its all in how used to snow a place is. Compared to your opinion on driving those roads that's a picnic to me, in fact I drove in similar last night. If you saw my roads after a good storm you'd probably fall out of your chair when I say I drive them lol.


----------



## jaizei

Sometimes, around here all it takes is the possibility of snow/ice for everything to close early or school to be cancelled for the next day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Just look at all the skids and slides.


I'd be having so much fun on those roads! All flat and slick, with no edge to tumble off... I'd be spinning my steering wheel back and forth on purpose just to fishtail ! Oh the fun! (No sarcasm)


----------



## AZtortMom

smarch said:


> How's everyones weather?
> 
> Here in MA we're getting a cold front after having a record war December. tomorrows windchill is expected to be around -35°F!! I may be staying at home hiding all day lol.


Here it's about 80 and sunny


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I feel for all of you, here we get a foot of snow overnight and may carry on business as usual the next day, but even in new jersey not too far south of us they get a coating of snow and things shut down for days. Its all in how used to snow a place is. Compared to your opinion on driving those roads that's a picnic to me, in fact I drove in similar last night. If you saw my roads after a good storm you'd probably fall out of your chair when I say I drive them lol.


It's a disaster because the number of refugees is the highest since WWII. Almost all of them live in tents. 100,000 Palestinian homes were destroyed in the Gaza war, more and more homes are being destroyed even after the war in the West Bank. Al-Zaatri refugee camp could be Jordan's fourth largest city! Here's a picture of it:
View attachment 113195
. 
There are also many refugees in Lebanon. The Middle East is a mess!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> It's a disaster because the number of refugees is the highest since WWII. Almost all of them live in tents. 100,000 Palestinian homes were destroyed in the Gaza war, more and more homes are being destroyed even after the war in the West Bank. Al-Zaatri refugee camp could be Jordan's fourth largest city! Here's a picture of it:
> View attachment 113195
> .
> There are also many refugees in Lebanon. The Middle is a mess!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

come on Lazy Bones (Shelly) time to go outside


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but i have had him for 5 years and he was from petco so he is wild caught.



Your sure it's a him? Perhaps he needs competition or romantic setting to get in the mood.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i saw my tort lay her egg! i didn't know here tail could stretch out like that!



Amazing isn't it?


----------



## Jacqui

Telid said:


> D
> 
> Don't you have children? You should know how things get...
> 
> On that note, in the morning I will have been on this earth for 30 years. I will act as grumpy as my torts look, while at work.


Happy birthday!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> If this wasn't a tortoise forum the last couple of post would be awkward! I'm just saying .



Seems to happen a lot in here.


----------



## Jacqui

AmRoKo said:


> View attachment 113158



What a great good morning chuckle!!!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> How's everyones weather?
> 
> Here in MA we're getting a cold front after having a record war December. tomorrows windchill is expected to be around -35°F!! I may be staying at home hiding all day lol.



The windchill is now only at -5 here. Was soooo much colder during the late evening/early morning hours and looks like a repeat tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Been pretty nice here. I guess the powers that be really want me to finish my construction project.



So are they hiding the good books from you, too?


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 113199
> come on Lazy Bones (Shelly) time to go outside



Awe, I don't want to go to school today mom.... 5 more minuets.


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> It's a disaster because the number of refugees is the highest since WWII. Almost all of them live in tents. 100,000 Palestinian homes were destroyed in the Gaza war, more and more homes are being destroyed even after the war in the West Bank. Al-Zaatri refugee camp could be Jordan's fourth largest city! Here's a picture of it:
> View attachment 113195
> .
> There are also many refugees in Lebanon. The Middle East is a mess!!!!


Abdullah, I am so, SO sorry to hear of this. It really is a terrible thing. I will also keep the refugees in my prayers.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I think its funny everyone here complains about the cold so much, I mean its common weather up here, same with snow, if you don't like it move someplace warm, its simple to me.
> I like the cold but not too much in the mornings-hard to get going in the cold. But literally I drive with my sunroof open in 20°F weather, I'm a true New England-er lol



I am proud of you!  I too would hate living where there was no real winter (ie snow, negative windchills, and cold temps). Makes you appreciate the other seasons so much more.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Awe, I don't want to go to school today mom.... 5 more minuets.



lol fitting caption!


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> The windchill is now only at -5 here. Was soooo much colder during the late evening/early morning hours and looks like a repeat tonight.



Ooops sorry -5 is tonight's temp (before wind factors) windchill currently here is -12.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 113197
> 
> View attachment 113198


This is terrible how large it is, especially since you say from people who lost their homes in WWII and basically "home" is a tent now decades later... I can't even begin to imagine...


----------



## Jacqui

My poor little Chihuahuas, I make the two little ones go out with me the very first thing when I go out to feed and water the outside cats. It's been so cold lately the younger (but chubby one) wants to follow me like she always does, but then she gets about how to the feeding areas and complain her feet are too cold and I should carry her.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning! *​


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I am proud of you!  I too would hate living where there was no real winter (ie snow, negative windchills, and cold temps). Makes you appreciate the other seasons so much more.


 I've had that exact reasoning. How is winter even winter in places it doesn't get cold!?

Then again I am one of those people who rarely gets actually chilled (except mornings: no one wants to leave that warm bed!) its kind of in the family too, my grandmother was the same and my cousin is the same. but my grandfather was one of the people who are always cold, he should have lived in the south, I cant imagine living through a Texas summer... just NO, too hot nope no way!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> My poor little Chihuahuas, I make the two little ones go out with me the very first thing when I go out to feed and water the outside cats. It's been so cold lately the younger (but chubby one) wants to follow me like she always does, but then she gets about how to the feeding areas and complain her feet are too cold and I should carry her.


 Time for booties, that'll stop the cold complaints lol


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> I've had that exact reasoning. How is winter even winter in places it doesn't get cold!?
> 
> Then again I am one of those people who rarely gets actually chilled (except mornings: no one wants to leave that warm bed!) its kind of in the family too, my grandmother was the same and my cousin is the same. but my grandfather was one of the people who are always cold, he should have lived in the south, I cant imagine living through a Texas summer... just NO, too hot nope no way!



I feel about the heat like you do the winter. How can it be summer of it doesn't get stinking hot? I like it warm and toasty.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> This is terrible how large it is, especially since you say from people who lost their homes in WWII and basically "home" is a tent now decades later... I can't even begin to imagine...


I meant this:
The number of people living as refugees from war or persecution exceeded 50 million in 2013, for the first time since World War Two, the UN says.
The overall figure of 51.2 million is six million higher than the year before, a report by the UN refugee agency says.
-BBC News:
http://m.bbc.com/news/world-27921938


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I've had that exact reasoning. How is winter even winter in places it doesn't get cold!?
> 
> Then again I am one of those people who rarely gets actually chilled (except mornings: no one wants to leave that warm bed!) its kind of in the family too, my grandmother was the same and my cousin is the same. but my grandfather was one of the people who are always cold, he should have lived in the south, I cant imagine living through a Texas summer... just NO, too hot nope no way!


I sooo agree with you. If you get cold you can layer more clothes on, but dang get too hot and you become an object of complete strangers falling over with shock while at the same time trying to vomit and rip out their eyes.... not to mention having a ride in a car with flashing lights on top...


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I feel about the heat like you do the winter. How can it be summer of it doesn't get stinking hot? I like it warm and toasty.



I like it here, we get both the cold and then days of hot hot temps in the summer.


----------



## Jacqui

...okay my time is up.  Cross your fingers that tomorrow Jeff passes his DOT physical. Have great days everybody! *waves a sad and depressed goodbye*...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Bye Jacqui! *waves back* Have a great day!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I sooo agree with you. If you get cold you can layer more clothes on, but dang get too hot and you become an object of complete strangers falling over with shock while at the same time trying to vomit and rip out their eyes.... not to mention having a ride in a car with flashing lights on top...


 I say essentially exactly the same just more bluntly lol.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> I feel about the heat like you do the winter. How can it be summer of it doesn't get stinking hot? I like it warm and toasty.


 it gets pretty warm here, in the summer we stay around 80-100, which is hot enough for me!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I meant this:
> The number of people living as refugees from war or persecution exceeded 50 million in 2013, for the first time since World War Two, the UN says.
> The overall figure of 51.2 million is six million higher than the year before, a report by the UN refugee agency says.
> -BBC News:
> http://m.bbc.com/news/world-27921938


 ok that makes more sense now! its crazy though how big and how many people are displaced... and how little America has said about it!


----------



## smarch

I totally just ran into a thread that someone who goes to my school posted!.. well then, small world!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> ok that makes more sense now! its crazy though how big and how many people are displaced... and how little America has said about it!


America has done many things. Although I believe all governments and international humanitarian aid organizations should work more. The UAE was named the world's largest donor; it has now has now launched sand airbridge to The Syrian and Palestinian and other refugees in the countries of the Levant.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> America has done many things. Although I believe all governments and international humanitarian aid organizations should work more. The UAE was named the world's largest donor; it has now has now launched sand airbridge to The Syrian and Palestinian and other refugees in the countries of the Levant.


 I know the US is really good about humanitarian efforts, I mean its kind of one of those recurring things through history that we do, but publicity-wise I've personally heard nothing about all the refugees, and its kind of a big thing to not mention.... but that's a media problem... and i'd know I just wrote a 27page paper on "the problem of the media". 

I think the UAE being the largest donor has to do with it being "closer to home" ... kinda easy to forget things when there's an ocean between you and a problem (although the ebola freak out said otherwise on that one).


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I know the US is really good about humanitarian efforts, I mean its kind of one of those recurring things through history that we do, but publicity-wise I've personally heard nothing about all the refugees, and its kind of a big thing to not mention.... but that's a media problem... and i'd know I just wrote a 27page paper on "the problem of the media".
> 
> I think the UAE being the largest donor has to do with it being "closer to home" ... kinda easy to forget things when there's an ocean between you and a problem (although the ebola freak out said otherwise on that one).


We're actually about 1500 miles away from them... No oceans between us.


I think it's because of our wise leadership, culture and the way we were raised...


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> We're actually about 1500 miles away from them... No oceans between us.
> View attachment 113220
> 
> I think it's because of our wise leadership, culture and the way we were raised...


 I worded my other post really bad, I meant theres ocean between the US and refugees, but you don't have the ocean and are closer, makes it somewhat more personal, but I do agree its in how you are raised and value of the current culture as a whole... not meaning to sound all un-American or anything but we're raising a bunch of spoiled brats here... I wasn't, yet all of a sudden high schoolers now (both my siblings... although only 1 really fits into the category) are spoiled and think theyre entitled to anything they want whenever they want, selfishness is getting ridiculous it kind of worries me what the future is for the American culture.... I mean we're talking young girls with Miley Cyrus as someone they look up to...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just trying to help everyone out here, it's pronounced Orygun not origone


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just trying to help everyone out here, it's pronounced Orygun not origone
> View attachment 113223


 Ohioooo!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Ohioooo!!!


I believe the proper pronunciation for that “other" state, would be a collective greeting from the state similar to; “Oh hi, O! " based on the UofO often being referred to as simply, “O"!


----------



## mike taylor

I hate the cold! I hate cold and rain even more! I can't work on my baby sulcata enclosure in the cold rain and mud! Winter sucks!


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I believe the proper pronunciation for that “other" state, would be a collective greeting from the state similar to; “Oh hi, O! " based on the UofO often being referred to as simply, “O"!


 uh! "other!?" I believe that would be Michigan actually . Though I know you care much more about the sport in general than I do. Funny I could care less about NFL but, although I hardly get to watch, I care about them Buckeyes... though I know the outcome of that game probably wont favor me ... and I have absolutely no reason why its Ohio I chose to like... I mean we have BU right here and I even have friends who go, I guess i'm just illogical


----------



## Elohi

I hate the cold too. And it's brutal cold down here in south central TX. Nasty nasty nasty cold! The wind is howling and it's just miserable. 
I am dreaming of 100F days and endless sunshine.


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> I hate the cold too. And it's brutal cold down here in south central TX. Nasty nasty nasty cold! The wind is howling and it's just miserable.
> I am dreaming of 100F days and endless sunshine.


And it's only getting colder.


----------



## smarch

Harold the Beta finally is unclamping his front fins!!
He also seems confused by food... or just not as ravenous as my other betas have been, I mean I had one that literally nipped at my fingers when I was feeding him he wanted it so much! Harold just stares at the pellets, swims around a little then comes back to eat it. Probably still adjusting right?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> So are they hiding the good books from you, too?



No, thank goodness! I can only work outside half a day because Misty is very insistent upon eating at 11a. If I ignore her she just pesters me until I lose patience with her, so its easier to give in and feed her. Then once I've eaten lunch, I have lost all energy for work. 

Right now I'm reading a kindle book I got for only 99cents off the site Ken (that guy from ore ee gone) told us about the other day. It's supposed to be a mystery, but I'm 75% finished with it and so far there hasn't been any mystery happening.


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 113197
> 
> View attachment 113198



Are these pictures of the refugee camps? My word....there really are quite a lot of them. I can't imagine living in those conditions with the weather like what you showed in the other pictures. Those poor folks.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I worded my other post really bad, I meant theres ocean between the US and refugees, but you don't have the ocean and are closer, makes it somewhat more personal, but I do agree its in how you are raised and value of the current culture as a whole... not meaning to sound all un-American or anything but we're raising a bunch of spoiled brats here... I wasn't, yet all of a sudden high schoolers now (both my siblings... although only 1 really fits into the category) are spoiled and think theyre entitled to anything they want whenever they want, selfishness is getting ridiculous it kind of worries me what the future is for the American culture.... I mean we're talking young girls with Miley Cyrus as someone they look up to...


Arab culture is rooted in us... One tradition Arabs practiced was if stranger needs help you would offer them your home to stay in, feed them, and honor them for 3 days. After these three days the stranger would tell you his needs. They also used to make coffee three times a day, just to make sure that if anyone arrives they'd be able to serve him properly. Also, religion plays a role in motivating us to donate more money to the needy.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> No, thank goodness! I can only work outside half a day because Misty is very insistent upon eating at 11a. If I ignore her she just pesters me until I lose patience with her, so its easier to give in and feed her. Then once I've eaten lunch, I have lost all energy for work.
> 
> Right now I'm reading a kindle book I got for only 99cents off the site Ken (that guy from ore ee gone) told us about the other day. It's supposed to be a mystery, but I'm 75% finished with it and so far there hasn't been any mystery happening.



The mystery of the book is why they labeled it a mystery.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> It's supposed to be a mystery, but I'm 75% finished with it and so far there hasn't been any mystery happening.


Maybe therein lies the mystery?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Are these pictures of the refugee camps? My word....there really are quite a lot of them. I can't imagine living in those conditions with the weather like what you showed in the other pictures. Those poor folks.


It's terrifying to think people live like that Yvonne. That is why Middle Eastern politics is so important to me. For example, in Gaza the average income is $1 per day (statistic based on 1.7 million people in Gaza). %60 of Gazans are reliant on aid. It's scary Yvonne. That is the camp, it has some 100,000 people. 2nd largest refugee camp in the world. There are 3 million Syrian Refugees.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Heavy rains in refugee camp in Turkey:


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> It's terrifying to think people live like that Yvonne. That is why Middle Eastern politics is so important to me. For example, in Gaza the average income is $1 per day (statistic based on 1.7 million people in Gaza). %60 of Gazans are reliant on aid. It's scary Yvonne. That is the camp, it has some 100,000 people. 2nd largest refugee camp in the world. There are 3 million Syrian Refugees.


The fact that it's the second largest and that there's one out there larger... This is why the world needs to step in and help more, it's that part of my catholic (raised at least) religion I still follow, giving what you can to those in need, I mean I can only do a little but to share when I'm privileged only makes sense to me, it's what makes me feel human


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You know you have a bed here, complete with the head facing east were you to come.


Thanks Ken... The ticket will cost $1361, a taxi from Portland International Airport to Silverton will cost $143.97... I'll make it $150 since you don't live in the town, but a few miles away from it. That's without the extra luggage fees and phone bills and visa costs. Even though I won't be able to visit you now I'll visit you in the future.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks Ken... The ticket will cost $1361, a taxi from Portland International Airport to Silverton will cost $143.97... I'll make it $150 since you don't live in the town, but a few miles away from it. That's without the extra luggage fees and phone bills and visa costs. Even though I won't be able to visit you now I'll visit you in the future.


 We will greet you at the airport. -$150.00. And I've said it before, we'll even forego bacon during your visit. And I'd finally have someone not suggest my coffee is too strong. Win/win!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Your sure it's a him? Perhaps he needs competition or romantic setting to get in the mood.


Yea it's a male


----------



## mike taylor

Play some Barry White music . It works on some but not all . Some times you have to play old country music . Just letting you know redneck girls dig the old country music .


----------



## mike taylor

Ken done did sent you a PM .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Ken done did sent you a PM .


Got it. Will do. 
So that everyone knows the secret, I replied, “What the hell, Mike?"


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Got it. Will do.
> So that everyone knows the secret, I replied, “What the hell, Mike?"


its not good to have secretes!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So much of the U. S. is frozen right now, the pictures from space are kinda cool. It looks like a dusting of snow from the Great Lakes to Florida.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its not good to have secretes!


It is is they are Victoria's


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its not good to have secretes!


I've good hygiene, I'm not having no secretions. Not figuring Mike secretes either.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We will greet you at the airport. -$150.00. And I've said it before, we'll even forego bacon during your visit. And I'd finally have someone not suggest my coffee is too strong. Win/win!!!!


Not bacon, but close enough:
http://www.midamarhalal.com/Product...reakfast-Beef-Strips-meaty-Formed-Strips.aspx
Thanks Ken. I just think It'll be in years maybe, but I can wait (even if m not patient).


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> It is is they are Victoria's


who's victoria?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its not good to have secretes!


The secreted money was professionally hidden by the burglars.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> The secreted money was professionally hidden by the burglars.


what are you talking about?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

the greenhouse with be finished tomorrow or friday! i will post some pics.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who's victoria?





http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victoria's_Secret


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what are you talking about?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 113291
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victoria's_Secret


lol


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who's victoria?



Do you live under a rock???


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Do you live under a rock???


don't judge the way i live my life!


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> don't judge the way i live my life!
> View attachment 113293


 Go google it


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Go google it


google what?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> Go google it


His folks likely have an Internet machine filter…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> His folks likely have an Internet machine filter…


they don't


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> don't judge the way i live my life!
> View attachment 113293


Why are you floating with a shoe in one of your hands?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> they don't


Because you use this search engine:
http://www.kidrex.org


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Why are you floating with a shoe in one of your hands?


he is a starfish he is sticking to the rock. did you ever watch spongebob?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Because you use this search engine:
> http://www.kidrex.org


i hate you


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> he is a starfish he is sticking to the rock. did you ever watch spongebob?


I know who he is... He is Patrick.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate you


Thanks


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> I know who he is... He is Patrick.
> View attachment 113295


----------



## mike taylor

Well ken told you what he said in the pm . So it's not a secret . Newt swinger you are 16 and don't know Victoria secrets . I could sniff around in that store for hours . Haha kidding!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks


no problem


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Well ken told you what he said in the pm . So it's not a secret . Newt swinger you are 16 and don't know Victoria secrets . I could sniff around in that store for hours . Haha kidding!


i know what it is


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 113296





...


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i know what it is


After you read what it is was on Wikipedia.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Because you use this search engine:
> http://www.kidrex.org


why are you calling me a kid, your like 1 year older than me.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> After you read what is was on Wikipedia.


i was just confused what you people where talking about at first.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why are you calling me a kid, or like 1 year older than me.


But I'm still older... Nananananah!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> But I'm still older... Nananananah!


i hate you


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i was just confused what you people where talking about at first.


We'll forgive you (after we're done making fun you). Ok?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> We'll forgive you (after we're done making fun you). Ok?


forgive me for what?!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Elohi

I have no idea what's going on, but hi!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> I have no idea what's going on, but hi!


its ok, half the time i have no idea whats going on.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> forgive me for what?!


For not knowing what Victoria's Secret was... I'm blaming swag.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I have no idea what's going on, but hi!


Hey! I hope you've been having a good day


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> For not knowing what Victoria's Secret was... I'm blaming swag.


i know what it is!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i know what it is!


There's nothing that can stop us from assuming you didn't know what it meant...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i know what it is!


As has been stated, after looking it up on the Internet Machine.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As has been stated, after looking it up on the Internet Machine.


i didn't


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i didn't


With VS commercials and the fashion show they put on tv every year, plus the HUGE pictures of the models in any mall where there is a VS, he'd have to literally be living under a rock to not know lol.


----------



## Elohi

That being said, I have no clue how vs became the topic LOL.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i didn't


Is this some kind of joke?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Is this some kind of joke?


what?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> That being said, I have no clue how vs became the topic LOL.


We are used to talking about silly and superfluous things. It's the Internet


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?


You said you knew what VS was before reading that Wikipedia article. I asked if this was a joke of some kind, implying that what you said is not true and may be perceived as funny.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> You said you knew what VS was before reading that Wikipedia article. I asked if this was a joke of some kind, implying that what you said is not true and may be perceived as funny.


lets just go back to talking about tortoises. you never talk about your tortoise!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> We are used to talking about silly and superfluous things. It's the Internet


The nice thing about the Internet Machine is no-one knows I'm really an algorithm to form bonds between computers and humans as companions.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lets just go back to talking about tortoises. you never talk about your tortoise!


I have talked about him in the past. You weren't a member back then  I still talk about him when someone asks how he's doing.


----------



## Elohi

Beans says, "Yes, let's talk about tortoises. My human is camera happy and annoying but she loves me I suppose. She makes a daily offering of fresh greens, sometimes twice if my buddies and I tear up the enclosure looking for a snack. I think it's winter because we haven't been outside in a while and I hear her complaining about the cold from time to time. Oh did I tell you that my brother, possibly sister, Watson is back? Yeah the human took him one day and he was gone for a while and then boom, one day he was back. I looked in the spa and he wasn't there. Nor was he on the basking rock. I checked for him behind the fern and in all the hides but I just couldn't find him but then one day he was back. Like magic. That human...she's a trickster, that one."


----------



## Elohi

"Oh and today I learned about pillows. I like pillows."


----------



## Elohi

Man, I'm popular around here lately. 
Chat killer: Level: Pro. Lol


----------



## Moozillion

Beans is absolutely GORGEOUS!!! (...and smart!!!)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Brrr. It's cold. But I'm still going. Outside.


----------



## Elohi

It's cold here too. Wind chill is 30F.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> View attachment 113331
> 
> It's cold here too. Wind chill is 30F.


Wow. That's cold.


----------



## Elohi

My dog thinks he owns me. I joke that if he had thumbs I'd end up in a well and he'd wear my skin. -it puts the lotion on the skin-


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 113330
> 
> Brrr. It's cold. But I'm still going. Outside.


Us too,


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Us too,
> View attachment 113338


We seem to be getting a lot of fog here on the dry side of the mountains too. Cowboy, you can keep it we don't need it.


----------



## sissyofone

Elohi said:


> I hate the cold too. And it's brutal cold down here in south central TX. Nasty nasty nasty cold! The wind is howling and it's just miserable.
> I am dreaming of 100F days and endless sunshine.




I totally agree. I can't stand the cold. I love Spring and Summer. But the cold is not for me.


----------



## sissyofone

Geez, I never chat hardly ever and When I do I kill chat. :-\


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

sissyofone said:


> Geez, I never chat hardly ever and When I do I kill chat. :-\


its ok


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  almost time for my cruise! Yay!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  almost time for my cruise! Yay!


Morning! Congratulations, going on a cruise sounds exciting


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> My dog thinks he owns me. I joke that if he had thumbs I'd end up in a well and he'd wear my skin. -it puts the lotion on the skin-


----------



## Turtulas-Len

It's cold here at the beach this morning. (the clock is 4 hours fast) it's 7:44 east coast time.


----------



## tortadise

jaizei said:


>


Hahahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO .


----------



## Elohi

jaizei said:


>


Omg lololol
Entirely different and hilarious reason I have to swipe this and share with my neighbors. Hahahahaha


----------



## taza

Good morning everyone! Yesterday it was -19 celcius but the wind chill was -30 not sure what the is in ferinheit,but bloody cold. My little pug Remy wasn't for staying out in that. I was trying to put a windshield cover on my car, but had to qive up the cold was too painful on my fingers. I wish I could move somewhere warmer. I will try to win a lottery!!!


----------



## weldorNate

That's a little warm the it was her in north Dakota we had -15 below and wind chill of -30 below windchill that's in farinheit


----------



## smarch




----------



## smarch

Last night we hit -8°F without windchill. So I slept in some this morning and had a 2 hour delay going to work lol, its ok though since I punch in and out and don't have a set schedule right now, I was sleepy and warm so I enjoyed it extra


----------



## Tyanna

Its -24 here with wind chill, and I still have school and work. Ugh.


----------



## smarch

AND I still got me an iced coffee today, which by the way came out like perfect, and I've been savoring every sip like its the best thing ever... because right now it kind of is!


----------



## smarch

Tyanna said:


> Its -24 here with wind chill, and I still have school and work. Ugh.


 here it "feels like" -15, but I know it was colder this morning (you know whilst sleeping lol), we were predicted to hit -35 but I don't know if it did or not


----------



## Tyanna

smarch said:


> here it "feels like" -15, but I know it was colder this morning (you know whilst sleeping lol), we were predicted to hit -35 but I don't know if it did or not



It's days like this when I wish I was a tortoise..sitting in 75-80 degree weather, with a choice to sun tan in 90 degree spots.  OR to sleep through the winter. What am I kidding...I wish I was a tortoise everyday.

Yup, right now it's still -24.


----------



## smarch

a coworker just managed to lock his keys in his desk...

good think we have a guy with the ability to unlock it, he literally just did it in less than a minute!


----------



## Yvonne G

If it's cold in the house and I'm too lazy to build a fire, I go sit in the greenhouse and read for a while to warm up.


----------



## smarch

Tyanna said:


> It's days like this when I wish I was a tortoise..sitting in 75-80 degree weather, with a choice to sun tan in 90 degree spots.  OR to sleep through the winter. What am I kidding...I wish I was a tortoise everyday.
> 
> Yup, right now it's still -24.


 I like the cold.... I suppose that's why I live here. Franklin doesn't, he gets kinda grumpy in the winter- not like I want to hibernate depressed type thing, he just gets frustrated type thing.


----------



## tortdad

There's no way I could live in the cold you guy have. I was complaining this morning with 28 degrees. I've lived in Maryland an been through -0 temps before but I couldn't do that again. No way Jose....... I'm a desert rat through and through!


----------



## tortadise

smarch said:


> here it "feels like" -15, but I know it was colder this morning (you know whilst sleeping lol), we were predicted to hit -35 but I don't know if it did or not


Nope. Negative, nope, nuh uhh. That's just not right being those temps. Nobody should live in that.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> If it's cold in the house and I'm too lazy to build a fire, I go sit in the greenhouse and read for a while to warm up.


 Hey I mean if you're already keeping it warm why not use it rather than taking effort to warn another building lol. True tortoise folks here


----------



## smarch

tortadise said:


> Nope. Negative, nope, nuh uhh. That's just not right being those temps. Nobody should live in that.


 Well then call me an eskimo because I like the cold. My car doesn't though!

In a geography class in college we were talking about how no one wants to live in Siberia because of how cold it is, so they pay people to come live in Siberia and give them housing so theres people there.... I seemed to be the only one who thought it was a "sweet deal" ... although with Russian turmoil now that's a negative in my head now!


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> There's no way I could live in the cold you guy have. I was complaining this morning with 28 degrees. I've lived in Maryland an been through -0 temps before but I couldn't do that again. No way Jose....... I'm a desert rat through and through!


 Yesterday you spoke of screws and old bone breaks hurting in the cold (which is completely valid, I mean arthritis pains and stuff are the reason so many retire to Florida) today a patch of scars I have actually hurt I'm assuming because of the cold, that was freaking weird!


----------



## tortadise

smarch said:


> Well then call me an eskimo because I like the cold. My car doesn't though!
> 
> In a geography class in college we were talking about how no one wants to live in Siberia because of how cold it is, so they pay people to come live in Siberia and give them housing so theres people there.... I seemed to be the only one who thought it was a "sweet deal" ... although with Russian turmoil now that's a negative in my head now!


Yep, I'd call yah an Eskimo for sure.  me no likey. Were 19 degrees now and it's absolutely horrible. I may snag me a quick getaway trip to Costa Rica febuary to warm up as usual.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I wish the refugees Warmth and Peace. 
May God help our brothers and sisters in the Levant.


----------



## Tyanna

tortdad said:


> There's no way I could live in the cold you guy have. I was complaining this morning with 28 degrees. I've lived in Maryland an been through -0 temps before but I couldn't do that again. No way Jose....... I'm a desert rat through and through!





tortadise said:


> Nope. Negative, nope, nuh uhh. That's just not right being those temps. Nobody should live in that.



I don't know why I still live here, really. I need to live in a state that has almost all year round tortoise friendly weather...because I'm a tortoise. I've come to that conclusion.


----------



## Tyanna

Yvonne G said:


> If it's cold in the house and I'm too lazy to build a fire, I go sit in the greenhouse and read for a while to warm up.



Yvonne, that sounds like heaven. Can you adopt me?


----------



## tortadise

Tyanna said:


> I don't know why I still live here, really. I need to live in a state that has almost all year round tortoise friendly weather...because I'm a tortoise. I've come to that conclusion.


Lol. Miami be your place then


----------



## tortadise

Yvonne G said:


> If it's cold in the house and I'm too lazy to build a fire, I go sit in the greenhouse and read for a while to warm up.


It's too hot and muggy in my "greenhouse" but we get a lot colder than you over yonder.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 113354
> 
> I wish the refugees Warmth and Peace.
> May God help our brothers and sisters in the Levant.


A barefoot Syrian child crying because of the bitter cold:


----------



## smarch

Harold beta appears to be developing color already because the outlines of his scales are already starting to darken from the pale stressed out white he is. 

Anyone want to take bets on the color he'll be?


----------



## smarch

Also I may or may not roll over to the fish vase across my desk and make faces at him when I need a mini break... oh the day someone sees me lol

I forgot how great it is to have a little companion at my desk!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Harold beta appears to be developing color already because the outlines of his scales are already starting to darken from the pale stressed out white he is.
> 
> Anyone want to take bets on the color he'll be?


Purple?


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Purple?


 I'm thinking either a teal or purple. I cant wait to find out!
Once I got a very light purple betta at walmart and assumed that he was a super light beta, until his body started turning a light blue! Surprise! he still had white spots, he really was a light guy, but he was beautiful!

I have a habit of looking in the pet stores for "hopeless" cases. I mean petco has a 30 day guarantee, so worst comes to worst I didn't loose my few dollars. I know I posted here on a thread about a beta I got knowing he had some pretty nasty fin rot and wanted to help him, especially since in the past I've accidentally caused fin rot and fixed it before... poor guy didn't make it though, he wouldn't eat 

In case it wasn't obvious I love fish too. They were pets I could have long before I could have Nank.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just setting the mood here...


----------



## smarch

oh dear goodness i'm so darn sick of sitting inside all day! how do yall office workers survive full weeks!!?? I need some advice and fast because it feels like torture right now!!


----------



## Tyanna

smarch said:


> oh dear goodness i'm so darn sick of sitting inside all day! how do yall office workers survive full weeks!!?? I need some advice and fast because it feels like torture right now!!



TFO.


----------



## smarch

Even the fishy is tired of this week I just caught him have a HUGE yawn!!


----------



## smarch

Tyanna said:


> TFO.


 Well yeah I already partake in that lol, and I my defense it actually helps my work, because if I'm not on every now and then I end up staring at walls mid working for several minutes


----------



## smarch

Well its so cold one of my wisdom tooth holes is achey! I'm not complaining about the cold I'm complaining about my teeth lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So look at the fun trail in the dew behind Little Ricky. It looks like he has walked from the barrier, but really, it's a meandering trail he has taken forming something of a grazing loop heading back to the heated house. It's 38°f outside. Don't try this at home…


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So look at the fun trail in the dew behind Little Ricky. It looks like he has walked from the barrier, but really, it's a meandering trail he has taken forming something of a grazing loop heading back to the heated house. It's 38°f outside. Don't try this at home…
> View attachment 113396


Our yard looked the same this morning too...


----------



## smarch

my cousin brought a snowball inside to show her Russian tort and he sniffed it then took a huge bite out of it!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> my cousin brought a snowball inside to show her Russian tort and he sniffed it then took a huge bite out of it!


That's interesting !


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> my cousin brought a snowball inside to show her Russian tort and he sniffed it then took a huge bite out of it!


 she should mix some snow with fresh strawberries and give him a snow cone, lol


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> she should mix some snow with fresh strawberries and give him a snow cone, lol


 She sent me the picture with the caption "snow cone" lol, I later tried with Nank... he just looked at it then glared at me! I'll have to dig up both pictures lol because it was hilarious!


----------



## Yvonne G

I took Kelly's advice and bought a tube of NP1 to glue my wood strips to the corners of my new shed. Well, let me tell you...it takes a mighty strong man to pull the trigger of the thing-a-ma-bob that holds the tube. That stuff is so dense that I wasn't able to pull the trigger. I had to rest the back of it on the ground and step on the trigger. You can imagine how that worked out. So I'm going to have to go with liquid nails. I know I can handle that stuff.

We had another beautiful day today. It's 65F and sunny. But starting tonight it's going to go back down into the 20's and then up to the 50's. I can hack the 50's if the sun is shining.

I went into town this a.m. because I was out of cat food, so I don't have to go tomorrow. Hopefully I can finish the corners of the shed tomorrow then I'll be ready to put the shingles on the roof on Saturday. I still haven't made the doors, but that's the easy part.

I gave my Aldabrans the remaining bit of orchard grass hay that I had in the garage. They're the only tortoises I have that will eat hay. Dudley just walks right over the pile and the Manouria back scrape it into their houses to sleep with.

My leopard tortoise egg factory deposited a baker's dozen eggs in a hole by their shed door last night. These will probably be a mixture of SA and babcock. I separated the male and female SA leopards because I didn't want her to be bred before she gets more size on her. I don't want to encourage her to become egg bound. And I don't have enough room to make a separate pen for the males, so I had to put the male SA with the babcocks. He's small, but he's a very active breeder. The female is almost as big as the female babcock, so I'm thinking I can set them up as a pair maybe this summer.

One of our members saw my hoarder piece on our give away thread and came over to 'shop' in my back house bedroom. He took away some tortoise supplies, then took a look at my leopard babies and bought two of them also!! Yippee! One left.

I finally heard from Dr. Cosmonaut about his RF tortoises that have been in my care for about 2 years. He told me that I can have them as he doesn't see anything in the near future where he's going to be able to take them back. So I now have two RF tortoises. Time for me to take my own advice and read the Tortoise Library.

Talk to you all later...


----------



## Jacqui

Ugghhh battery down got to go...


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Ugghhh battery down got to go...



Booooooooo, grab your charge real quick so you can stay


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Ugghhh battery down got to go...



Wait...does this mean what I think it means? The laptop is working???


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A reminder of the reason for the season


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A reminder of the reason for the season
> View attachment 113459


Too bad they won't be wearing the green uniforms for the game.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Too bad they won't be wearing the green uniforms for the game.


Ahhhhh someone who shares my pain…


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ahhhhh someone who shares my pain…


Yes, you and everyone of their fans. I am not really a fan but I would prefer that they were the green uniforms. I will root for them, closest to hometown team.


----------



## smarch

My phones getting in the spirit too  I promise I'm not one of those butt-hole overboard sports fans though, as long as it's a good game I'm happy... If just highly prefer it end in a way I like lol.


----------



## smarch

Just a second ago this app on my phone was trying to advertise "naughty chat".... Umm how about no, the only "naughty" chats I partake in involve breeding torts and the owners excitement


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey people


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey people



http://insidetv.ew.com/2015/01/08/game-of-thrones-season-5-premiere-date/


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> http://insidetv.ew.com/2015/01/08/game-of-thrones-season-5-premiere-date/


i can't wait!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

high yellow!


----------



## AmRoKo




----------



## puffy137

jaizei said:


> http://insidetv.ew.com/2015/01/08/game-of-thrones-season-5-premiere-date/


 yeaaa can't wait , gotta love that there dwarf.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey people


Hi Nick! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> high yellow!
> View attachment 113465


WOW!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> WOW!!


hey boua you haven't been on that much. can i see some pics of your sulcata?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i actually decided to do all my homework before it gets really late, it feels good to just get it out of the way.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i want


----------



## puffy137

Beautiful & very artistic . but better in the wild or hanging on a wall .


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i want
> View attachment 113474
> View attachment 113475
> View attachment 113476
> View attachment 113477
> View attachment 113478
> View attachment 113479
> View attachment 113480


I just don't get it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I just don't get it.


what do you mean?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what do you mean?


I respect the fact that many tattoo artists are extremely talented but I just would not want a tattoo.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I respect the fact that many tattoo artists are extremely talented but I just would not want a tattoo.


i think there cool.


----------



## puffy137

You can change your clothes , your style , your hair , variety is the spice of life , but once you get a tattoo you are stuck with it till the grave , unless you want to spend a fortune getting rid of it. I remember George Shultz who was Secretary of State under Reagan was reported to have a tiger tattoo on his rear end , but thats ok , not many people could find that offensive  P.S Nick , ( I think they are cool)


----------



## leigti

puffy137 said:


> You can change your clothes , your style , your hair , variety is the spice of life , but once you get a tattoo you are stuck with it till the grave , unless you want to spend a fortune getting rid of it. I remember George Shultz who was Secretary of State under Reagan was reported to have a tiger tattoo on his rear end , but thats ok , not many people could find that offensive


Did he go to Princeton? I heard that is the rumor that they get a tiger tattoo on their butt. I agree, a tattoo is permanent.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> You can change your clothes , your style , your hair , variety is the spice of life , but once you get a tattoo you are stuck with it till the grave , unless you want to spend a fortune getting rid of it. I remember George Shultz who was Secretary of State under Reagan was reported to have a tiger tattoo on his rear end , but thats ok , not many people could find that offensive  P.S Nick , ( I think they are cool)


YOLO!


----------



## puffy137

leigti said:


> Did he go to Princeton? I heard that is the rumor that they get a tiger tattoo on their butt. I agree, a tattoo is permanent.


Not sure but I think he did pick it up at college .


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey boua you haven't been on that much. can i see some pics of your sulcata?


I been very busy with work. So not to active this days. Thank you for asking. 

This is little pig enjoy little sun couple days ago.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  it's my Friday! Woohoo!


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  it's my Friday! Woohoo!


 It's everybody's Friday


----------



## smarch

Good morning guys!


----------



## smarch

I like my tattoos, and I actually have them for the sheer fact that they are forever. 
Theres a butterfly on my hip I got after the "recovery" from 2 mental disorder battles, but I mean you never truly recover from them and I've had battles since, but he's a reminder. 

The more recent one on my wrist is from Nov. and has 2 awareness ribbons in a heart for my grammy and grandpa, with the date Nov. 10 above it. I'm not very religious, i'm highly scientific and always see practical logical things, but I believe in angels and I know something controlled the fact that my grammy gave up her battle with cancer the EXACT date 2 years after my grandpa passed. So they're always with me now, in heart and the tattoo reminds me that and its why its on my wrist. 

But I also see the artistic appeal as well... but i'm also artistic so have that set of mind. 
The idea of letting your body be a canvas for an artist, the bond that tattoo forever is. In the future I do want to go to a really famous parlor and let the artist design me one based on things I want but put in a way they artistically envision.


----------



## smarch

nuts, I seem to have killed chat by literally just waking up this morning...

In other news, teaching a fish you're the "food god" is much harder than tortoises!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey Sarah! How are you?


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Sarah! How are you?


 I'm well, how are you? Thank goodness its Friday! I've been working all week!


----------



## smarch

ahhh i'm trapped in my acrylic nails and I cant get out!!!!!
Well I mean I suppose that's the point but one is coming off and wont come completely off!!! owwww!


----------



## Tyanna

I like the idea of "pet" tattoos. I got my 3 turtles in honor of my love for turtles and tortoises. I don't think I could ever get such a realistic portrait, but I get why they would want one.

I also have no worries about tattoos and future jobs. I'm a business girl, I'm going to school for Business management, administration, and sociology. I can make it with a couple tattoos, and I don't look down on anyone for having 1, 2 or 20. Someone else might not see a value of a tattoo that you get, and that's ok.


----------



## smarch

UGH!!! Crazy Train is one of those songs no bad should EVER try to cover! no. just no....


----------



## smarch

So after today I will be the only female in my department at work, our secretary is retiring and we hired a young guy... I'm all for being "one of the guys" but holy crap i'm going to be alone!! And if any of you know engineers you'll understand the problem!


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> So after today I will be the only female in my department at work, our secretary is retiring and we hired a young guy... I'm all for being "one of the guys" but holy crap i'm going to be alone!! And if any of you know engineers you'll understand the problem!



I've never actually worked in an office, just what I've observed, but in many ways I think age is more important than sex.


----------



## Tyanna

jaizei said:


> I've never actually worked in an office, just what I've observed, but in many ways I think age is more important than sex.



Sometimes being the youngest doesn't have it's advantages in an office..


----------



## jaizei

Tyanna said:


> Sometimes being the youngest doesn't have it's advantages in an office..



Not sure I follow. I was talking more about having things in common. I see more divisions along age lines than men/women. Moreso with younger women, who are more likely to get along with younger men than with their older female coworkers.


----------



## Tyanna

jaizei said:


> Not sure I follow. I was talking more about having things in common. I see more divisions along age lines than men/women. Moreso with younger women, who are more likely to get along with younger men than with their older female coworkers.



Whoops, sorry. I was thinking differently haha!

I actually get a long with "older" female co workers over the younger men.


----------



## smarch

Here's a tidbit of the "no big deal" snow. Business as usual here


----------



## smarch

Tyanna said:


> Sometimes being the youngest doesn't have it's advantages in an office..


 


jaizei said:


> Not sure I follow. I was talking more about having things in common. I see more divisions along age lines than men/women. Moreso with younger women, who are more likely to get along with younger men than with their older female coworkers.


 age is also a problem: I'm 21, everyone I work with is in/around their 50s, as old as my dad (whos one of them) Yes they new guy is close to my age, but just... I don't know not easy to be around or something


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've worked offices. Different configurations of humans and all. I get along with people. I miss the show, “The Office" mainly from the spot on personalities they got right.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've worked offices. Different configurations of humans and all. I get along with people. I miss the show, “The Office" mainly from the spot on personalities they got right.


 See I always hated that show (although I hated Mad Men SOOOOO much more!) because it doesn't portray the people in our small office. although you know the 2 maintenance guys on Monsters Inc? That is our 2 maintenance guys spot on!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Mad Men/Monsters Inc


Have not seen either.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hello Ken! How are you today?


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Have not seen either.


 Yeah I had to watch the pilot of madmen in 1st year English and write a critique on it... and it was not friendly lol, basically I've never seen so much alcohol in an office!!!
and monsters inc is one of my favorite cartoon movies around!! ... but then again I was a kid when it came out so I mean of course I saw that


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When I was in school, we watched, “Cool-Hand Luke" followed by open discussion and report on how it mirrors the outside world. If you haven't seen it, you should, this goes for anyone who has not seen it. Can I get a second on that?


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When I was in school, we watched, “Cool-Hand Luke" followed by open discussion and report on how it mirrors the outside world. If you haven't seen it, you should, this goes for anyone who has not seen it. Can I get a second on that?


 I haven't seen it, but if I can find it online (or Netflix) i'll make a point to watch it. I like to be cultured.


----------



## smarch

Speaking of shows/movies did anyone watch House? I just ended up discovering it last year and fell in LOVE with it!!!


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Speaking of shows/movies did anyone watch House? I just ended up discovering it last year and fell in LOVE with it!!!



Is it worth watching til the very end? I think I stopped right at season 6 or right after cuddy got the kid.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Is it worth watching til the very end? I think I stopped right at season 6 or right after cuddy got the kid.


 Well I technically haven't seen the end, i'm only consistently on the start of season 3, but I was watching from the middle to around the end on TV until the took it off in the fall  I mean I love the show so to me its all worth watching, there were a lot of good moments later especially between House and Cuddy and that alone is probably worth watching for


----------



## smarch

Our secretary left without even saying goodbye  this face isn't even sad enough to explain! We were friends!


----------



## smarch

Ok, mind's not in a good mental place right now (I get set off emotionally very easily but keep it in and kinda implode)... anyone there?

Lets brainstorm art? Nobody has to be artistic I just need collaboration and stuff. 

I'm thinking a sculpture think of some materials (they can literally be random and crap things: cork, paperclips elastic bands...etc)


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Our secretary left without even saying goodbye  this face isn't even sad enough to explain! We were friends!


. It's sad she didn't say goodbye... Sorry Sarah.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Ok, mind's not in a good mental place right now (I get set off emotionally very easily but keep it in and kinda implode)... anyone there?
> 
> Lets brainstorm art? Nobody has to be artistic I just need collaboration and stuff.
> 
> I'm thinking a sculpture think of some materials (they can literally be random and crap things: cork, paperclips elastic bands...etc)


Hmmm.... Are you thinking of anything in particular?


----------



## jaizei

http://m.instructables.com/id/Office-Weapons/


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Hmmm.... Are you thinking of anything in particular?


 abstract, I do my best work abstract, so even shapes or ideas help. I'm kind of thinking something vertical and wavy-unstable, cuz I feel kind of unstable.

Now I'm thinking of a plaster casting: I have no idea if I can structurally do it, but ... oooooohhhh better idea... but I cant do that one, much too extreme for house art not gallery art (involved razor blades and spikes and stuff)...


----------



## smarch

I'm currently hearing my CEO talk business talk on the phone and i'm learning i'm much more business savvy than I thought.


----------



## smarch

there once was a tortoise named Nank
who could wreck so much, he was a tank
to his owner he was highest in rank
worth much more than money in the bank

he could wreck, and wreck, and wreck some more
he knew she's never throw him out the door
for the love for him you couldn't buy at a store
its something that was build up from the floor

In the world of tortoises, he lucked out
for he was her first, for future pets basically a scout
But even being taken from the wild not once did he pout
because he belonged here with Sarah, no doubt


----------



## the_newzie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When I was in school, we watched, “Cool-Hand Luke" followed by open discussion and report on how it mirrors the outside world. If you haven't seen it, you should, this goes for anyone who has not seen it. Can I get a second on that?


Second, third and fourth that! If you haven't seen Cool Hand Luke, you need to get your mind right (that'll make more sense after you watch the movie).


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Our secretary left without even saying goodbye  this face isn't even sad enough to explain! We were friends!



You need to try to contact her. She may have thought no one said good bye to her and is having hurt feelings.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Booooooooo, grab your charge real quick so you can stay



Was in our car and with Jeff's laptop, so no charger for the car.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Wait...does this mean what I think it means? The laptop is working???



Nope stealing time on Jeff's while he is home.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> high yellow!
> View attachment 113465


Sorry on that animal I do not like the high yellow look.


----------



## Jacqui

I feel sorta sorry for my youngest daughter her online guy friend is suppose to be flying in today fo a week (they haven't yet met in real life). So far his flight has been delayed three hours and he will only have 40 mins at the Chicago airport of get to his next plane's gate. Of course by now, his plane may even be more delayed. Would be sad, if he ends up not getting in tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

Well good news is Jeff passed his DOT physical and had a good Oncologist appt.  Currently he is inside waiting for his appt with his regular Dr.


----------



## Jacqui

It may only be in the teens here, but dang the sun is shining and it feels so nice.


----------



## AmRoKo

smarch said:


> Ok, mind's not in a good mental place right now (I get set off emotionally very easily but keep it in and kinda implode)... anyone there?
> 
> Lets brainstorm art? Nobody has to be artistic I just need collaboration and stuff.
> 
> I'm thinking a sculpture think of some materials (they can literally be random and crap things: cork, paperclips elastic bands...etc)



Make me beautiful music with only a tissue!


----------



## AmRoKo

AmRoKo said:


> Make me beautiful music with only a tissue!



Actually make a scuplture of this. 




It's a fat sleeping ferret.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I feel sorta sorry for my youngest daughter her online guy friend is suppose to be flying in today fo a week (they haven't yet met in real life). So far his flight has been delayed three hours and he will only have 40 mins at the Chicago airport of get to his next plane's gate. Of course by now, his plane may even be more delayed. Would be sad, if he ends up not getting in tonight.



How far away is he coming from?


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm so excited! We leaving for our cruise tomorrow happy tortoise dance!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> I'm so excited! We leaving for our cruise tomorrow happy tortoise dance!
> View attachment 113541


Yay!!! Happy Turtle Dance:


----------



## Momof4

Congrats to your husband for passing!! How exciting for your daughter! I bet she is so anxious and nervous!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hey


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Hey


bye


----------



## Momof4

So excited, my family is gone for the night and I'm treating a friend for a sushi dinner! I miss the family but I LOVE sushi!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi peeps. 
I'm sort of back, I have a few more projects, but mostly I just have to turn on the faucet and say 'time for a picture'. 
What's been going on?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> I'm so excited! We leaving for our cruise tomorrow happy tortoise dance!
> View attachment 113541


YAY!
Don't forgot this-





-I hope you have a great time! 
How long will this be?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi peeps.
> I'm sort of back, I have a few more projects, but mostly I just have to turn on the faucet and say 'time for a picture'.
> What's been going on?


Hey Delaney! How are you? Nothing new. The chat seems slow.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Delaney! How are you? Nothing new. The chat seems slow.


Hello! Have you gotten your exam scores yet? How are you? 
Fabulous, as always, thank you 

You guys were missing me, that's all  
(No... more like, YES! She's gone! Finally goonneee... )


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What's been going on?



Nicky had a breakthrough


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Nicky had a breakthrough


Took him long enough! (JK, Nickypoo )
What was it about?
EDIT- A little tweak and that could become 'breakdown'


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I wanted to give you guys a big, fluffy, pillow to hug, so I searched 'pillow pit', and this was about all I got that was relevant...





Looks little flat... I wouldn't recommend jumping in.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi peeps.
> I'm sort of back, I have a few more projects, but mostly I just have to turn on the faucet and say 'time for a picture'.
> What's been going on?


you have been just lurking around


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you have been just lurking around


I have. Pop on, like a few things, respond to y alerts, pop off.

How's that for the art of Ninja... ing...!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Nicky had a breakthrough


what did i do?


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Well good news is Jeff passed his DOT physical and had a good Oncologist appt.  Currently he is inside waiting for his appt with his regular Dr.


That's not good news, that's FANTASTIC NEWS!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Alright, roll call time!
So far for my 'comic', I have-
@smarch @taza @AbdullaAli @tortdad @Yvonne G @Nickypoo, 'cause I don't feel like typing your long username @Jacqui @Elohi @leigti @jaizei @AZtortMom @sissyofone @dmmj @maggie3fan aannnnddd @mike taylor!
Last call kids! If you'd like a character let me know


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Comic? What'd I miss?

My fiancé bought a new truck! An f150 supercrew v8. It's so nice! His old suv pretty much needs a new engine and transmission and air conditioner so it wasn't worth fixing up any more after it broke down last week. 

Soo now I'm trying to sell it and a few other things on Craigslist/ebay. 

Hope everyone's staying warm!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

And in order, what they'd like to be!-
Spunky bearded dragon named Steve. Pug Remy, who loves food and cuddles. Antarah ibn Shadad(AbduallaAli, I do very apologize for the spelling, my handwriting sucks, so if I messed up PLEASE let me know! ) Zues, because he's going to rule this comic (ps, might not be in the way you envisioned ) Wise old owl (with horn rimmed glasses and a book!) Tortoise. Crazy cat lady, because unfortunately she wasn't there to defend herself. Mamabear (you're good at that ) Horse! Something 'unidentified' for both jaizei and Noel Jacob Alexander The Great, wearing glasses  The Grinch. Racecar driver, and an alligator!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Took him long enough! (JK, Nickypoo )
> What was it about?
> EDIT- A little tweak and that could become 'breakdown'





russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what did i do?






russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i actually decided to do all my homework before it gets really late, it feels good to just get it out of the way.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

RosieRedfoot said:


> Comic? What'd I miss?
> 
> My fiancé bought a new truck! An f150 supercrew v8. It's so nice! His old suv pretty much needs a new engine and transmission and air conditioner so it wasn't worth fixing up any more after it broke down last week.
> 
> Soo now I'm trying to sell it and a few other things on Craigslist/ebay.
> 
> Hope everyone's staying warm!


Hello! I decided to make a little surprise for my TFO friends. Would you like a character? Anything and everything! 
Hey, you could always try giving it to a dealer. They might pay you a little more than you'd get on Craisglist. Another good option is one of those 'donate your ride to our lady of the wayside' places. If it still runs, they'll sell it for you.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Ahhh... well, that's a great breakthrough, Nick. I congratulate you.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you have been just lurking around


Another thought... how do you know that? 
This must mean you've been stalking again.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I've been hunched over my computer for too long! Leaving about now. 
Thinking of computers, @Jacqui, are you still going to library, or haven you gotten something else figured out?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello! I decided to make a little surprise for my TFO friends. Would you like a character? Anything and everything!
> Hey, you could always try giving it to a dealer. They might pay you a little more than you'd get on Craisglist. Another good option is one of those 'donate your ride to our lady of the wayside' places. If it still runs, they'll sell it for you.


I think at @puffy137 would like to join. I don't think she read the OP about the drawings.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> How far away is he coming from?



I believe the D.C. airport. He actually lives in VA.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> So excited, my family is gone for the night and I'm treating a friend for a sushi dinner! I miss the family but I LOVE sushi!!



Nice to have somebody to share the time with. I hope you enjoy it immensely.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> YAY!
> Don't forgot this-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -I hope you have a great time!
> How long will this be?


I saw one of these at WalMart last year, it was huge!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> That's not good news, that's FANTASTIC NEWS!!!



It's a relief is what it is. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> And in order, what they'd like to be!-
> Spunky bearded dragon named Steve. Pug Remy, who loves food and cuddles. Antarah ibn Shadad(AbduallaAli, I do very apologize for the spelling, my handwriting sucks, so if I messed up PLEASE let me know! ) Zues, because he's going to rule this comic (ps, might not be in the way you envisioned ) Wise old owl (with horn rimmed glasses and a book!) Tortoise. Crazy cat lady, because unfortunately she wasn't there to defend herself. Mamabear (you're good at that ) Horse! Something 'unidentified' for both jaizei and Noel Jacob Alexander The Great, wearing glasses  The Grinch. Racecar driver, and an alligator!


*grumble grumble*


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I've been hunched over my computer for too long! Leaving about now.
> Thinking of computers, @Jacqui, are you still going to library, or haven you gotten something else figured out?


With Jeff home using his, then Monday back to the library.


----------



## Jacqui

Noel have a blast and take pictures for us. Don't get sunburn.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Another thought... how do you know that?
> This must mean you've been stalking again.


shhhh child


----------



## tortdad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> And in order, what they'd like to be!-
> Spunky bearded dragon named Steve. Pug Remy, who loves food and cuddles. Antarah ibn Shadad(AbduallaAli, I do very apologize for the spelling, my handwriting sucks, so if I messed up PLEASE let me know! ) Zues, because he's going to rule this comic (ps, might not be in the way you envisioned ) Wise old owl (with horn rimmed glasses and a book!) Tortoise. Crazy cat lady, because unfortunately she wasn't there to defend herself. Mamabear (you're good at that ) Horse! Something 'unidentified' for both jaizei and Noel Jacob Alexander The Great, wearing glasses  The Grinch. Racecar driver, and an alligator!



PPS
Then change it!


----------



## Jacqui

I just saw a shooting star.  I love when that happens.


----------



## leigti

smarch said:


> Speaking of shows/movies did anyone watch House? I just ended up discovering it last year and fell in LOVE with it!!!


Yes, I really liked that show.


----------



## Jacqui

When I was a child growing up, I spent my summers with my grandparents at various farms they rented. Not sure how it started, but each year my Grandmother would buy and cook me a can of those tamales (as well as once or twice each summer one of those boxed cheese pizza from chef boyardee). I had forgotten about them until a few years back, when I picked up from the airport a local woman's daughter who lived in Australia. On the ride home she brought up how each trip to the states she would have a can of them here and take a couple home with her. We both talked about how they really aren't so great, but we were craving them. Fast forward to a few months back when I found out Jeff liked them too. This was brought up because he had picked up a can of hot ones (who knew?). Jeff isn't into anything spicey, so he never ate them. Well tonight Jeff made me a can of them for supper. lol


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> When I was a child growing up, I spent my summers with my grandparents at various farms they rented. Not sure how it started, but each year my Grandmother would buy and cook me a can of those tamales (as well as once or twice each summer one of those boxed cheese pizza from chef boyardee). I had forgotten about them until a few years back, when I picked up from the airport a local woman's daughter who lived in Australia. On the ride home she brought up how each trip to the states she would have a can of them here and take a couple home with her. We both talked about how they really aren't so great, but we were craving them. Fast forward to a few months back when I found out Jeff liked them too. This was brought up because he had picked up a can of hot ones (who knew?). Jeff isn't into anything spicey, so he never ate them. Well tonight Jeff made me a can of them for supper. lol


What the heck is a canned tamale


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Alright, roll call time!
> So far for my 'comic', I have-
> @smarch @taza @AbdullaAli @tortdad @Yvonne G @Nickypoo, 'cause I don't feel like typing your long username @Jacqui @Elohi @leigti @jaizei @AZtortMom @sissyofone @dmmj @maggie3fan aannnnddd @mike taylor!
> Last call kids! If you'd like a character let me know


Raises hand ooh pick me too pick me too gosh.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Raises hand ooh pick me too pick me too gosh.


 Sure! What would you like?
Not sure if he was kidding, but @bouaboua just wanted to be retired


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> PPS
> Then change it!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I saw one of these at WalMart last year, it was huge!


Don't know WHAT kind of turtle that is, but I'm pretty sure neon pink isn't normal


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I think at @puffy137 would like to join. I don't think she read the OP about the drawings.


Oo, hey!
PUFFY! (since you've been tagged )
And @RosieRedfoot, because you were here last night!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi everyone. I hope you have a great Saturday AND Sunday


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Origami western pond turtle!


http://www.livescience.com/49392-origami-eye-candy.html


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi everyone. I hope you have a great Saturday AND Sunday


Hi *waves*! How's the start of your day?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Hi *waves*! How's the start of your day?


Very good! _I_t's actually sunny here today, it's supposed to warm up this weekend. 
How are things with your day?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi peeps.
> .
> What's been going on?



Well, we're waiting patiently for our story about us, I'm building a shed, the weather has turned cold in Abdullah's neck of the woods, Cowboy Ken loves football and bacon, Jacqui kills plants, Nick says, "Hey!", Noel is going on a cruise, SMarch wrote a poem about her tortoise and has moved into a new office, Tyanna gets along with "older" female co workers better than younger men, Jaizei didn't watch all the seasons of "House", Momof4 had sushi, Leighti likes green football uniforms, Bouaboua is in China, Puffy doesn't want a tattoo, and Jacqui is still using the Library's computer...I think that about sums it up.


----------



## AmRoKo

Yvonne G said:


> Well, we're waiting patiently for our story about us, I'm building a shed, the weather has turned cold in Abdullah's neck of the woods, Cowboy Ken loves football and bacon, Jacqui kills plants, Nick says, "Hey!", Noel is going on a cruise, SMarch wrote a poem about her tortoise and has moved into a new office, Tyanna gets along with "older" female co workers better than younger men, Jaizei didn't watch all the seasons of "House", Momof4 had sushi, Leighti likes green football uniforms, Bouaboua is in China, Puffy doesn't want a tattoo, and Jacqui is still using the Library's computer...I think that about sums it up.



And all tortoises are little piggy pigs!


----------



## AmRoKo

Fat lil piggy pig bee.




He eats all the pollens! Why you eat all the pollens?! ლ(ಠ益ಠ)ლ


----------



## Yvonne G

Ew-w-w, Amanda: It looks like a slug!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AmRoKo said:


> Fat lil piggy pig bee.
> 
> View attachment 113640
> 
> 
> He eats all the pollens! Why you eat all the pollens?! ლ(ಠ益ಠ)ლ


oh god... thats disturbing.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Very good! _I_t's actually sunny here today, it's supposed to warm up this weekend.
> How are things with your day?


My day is almost done, but it's has been great!


----------



## Momof4

Happy Saturday! I don't like waking up to a quiet house but I did enjoy sushi last night! We went to a place I haven't tried in 10 yrs and they remodeled and has a new vibe! It was delicious! I can't wait to take the family! 

I think I'm going to "shop" in my yard for plants and stepping stones to add to the RF enclosure. It's amazing what you can find just walking around.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> It's amazing what you can find just walking around.


Ava likes to “hide" things in the tall grass for me to find all the time!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ava likes to “hide" things in the tall grass for me to find all the time!
> View attachment 113646


thats a cute dog


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Momof4

She is a cutie!


----------



## Momof4

She looks as spoiled as my dogs!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

but my dog is more cute


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> She looks as spoiled as my dogs!


A buddy of mine got her a Christmas present but nothing for me! And it was doggie bacon treats!


----------



## Momof4

What a life! The one on the right is the one we were dog sitting for.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

yellow turtle be lurking right now


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AmRoKo said:


> Fat lil piggy pig bee.
> 
> View attachment 113640
> 
> 
> He eats all the pollens! Why you eat all the pollens?! ლ(ಠ益ಠ)ლ



but also


----------



## Elohi

Happy weekend friends!!

I just had the most exciting thing happen... My three yr old brought me a book from a box set that we recently got her but had put up and only had one book out at a time. So she brings me book 3 of her kindergarten/first grade set AND READ IT TO ME, with very little help. --mind blown--
Sure, I knew she was getting closer to being able to read because she has known the alphabet, phonics, the first 45 sight words for a long time now. So I knew it was only a matter of time before she put all that together and was able to read without a lot of prompting and guidance. I guess today is that day. She is 3 yrs and 4 months old. Sorry, just wanted to share an happy mommy moment.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i found a golf ball sized lump under my dog armpit.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AmRoKo said:


> Fat lil piggy pig bee.
> 
> View attachment 113640
> 
> 
> He eats all the pollens! Why you eat all the pollens?! ლ(ಠ益ಠ)ლ


I prefer caticorns:


\ (•◡•) /


----------



## RosieRedfoot

If it's moveable it's probably a lipoma (fatty nodule). Our old lab was so lumpy in her final years but every check showed them as benign fatty lumps that were more stress to remove. 

Hopefully it's just that!

We got rid of our Christmas tree today and the room seems so much larger yet empty. 

Checked out a new pet store and they had one tortoise, a redfoot, that was smoother shelled than my Rosie (she started out bumpy). Too bad he was $200 and I lack the space anyway. 

We're planning on building her a new indoor enclosure since her old one is too big and blocks our house air return. Anyone in SC want it? It's 4x6 and like 2.5 feet deep fully enclosed!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

RosieRedfoot said:


> If it's moveable it's probably a lipoma (fatty nodule). Our old lab was so lumpy in her final years but every check showed them as benign fatty lumps that were more stress to remove.
> 
> Hopefully it's just that!
> 
> We got rid of our Christmas tree today and the room seems so much larger yet empty.
> 
> Checked out a new pet store and they had one tortoise, a redfoot, that was smoother shelled than my Rosie (she started out bumpy). Too bad he was $200 and I lack the space anyway.
> 
> We're planning on building her a new indoor enclosure since her old one is too big and blocks our house air return. Anyone in SC want it? It's 4x6 and like 2.5 feet deep fully enclosed!


i can kinda move it around. but my dog isn't that old, she's only 6. my last dog that lived to 17 had some sort of fatty thing on her belly.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i found a golf ball sized lump under my dog armpit.


Will you take him to the vet?
***EDIT: I mean her!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Will you take him to the vet?


yea, my dad said he will take her tomorrow.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

what if its a cyst and the vets pop it


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I prefer caticorns:
> View attachment 113651
> 
> \ (•◡•) /


Okay, we've officially ventured into 'the weird animal' part of the internet


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yea, my dad said he will take her tomorrow.


I hope everything goes okay!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Okay, we've officially ventured into 'the weird animal' part of the internet


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

RosieRedfoot said:


> If it's moveable it's probably a lipoma (fatty nodule). Our old lab was so lumpy in her final years but every check showed them as benign fatty lumps that were more stress to remove.
> 
> Hopefully it's just that!
> 
> We got rid of our Christmas tree today and the room seems so much larger yet empty.
> 
> Checked out a new pet store and they had one tortoise, a redfoot, that was smoother shelled than my Rosie (she started out bumpy). Too bad he was $200 and I lack the space anyway.
> 
> We're planning on building her a new indoor enclosure since her old one is too big and blocks our house air return. Anyone in SC want it? It's 4x6 and like 2.5 feet deep fully enclosed!


Aw man! Too many good options in California for torts 
I know! Here it seems so... blank... and empty, but it's a love/hate sort of thing, because it is SO nice to know I won't have to freeze my rear end off in the attic digging it out/putting it away until December!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Well, we're waiting patiently for our story about us, I'm building a shed, the weather has turned cold in Abdullah's neck of the woods, Cowboy Ken loves football and bacon, Jacqui kills plants, Nick says, "Hey!", Noel is going on a cruise, SMarch wrote a poem about her tortoise and has moved into a new office, Tyanna gets along with "older" female co workers better than younger men, Jaizei didn't watch all the seasons of "House", Momof4 had sushi, Leighti likes green football uniforms, Bouaboua is in China, Puffy doesn't want a tattoo, and Jacqui is still using the Library's computer...I think that about sums it up.



I'm sorry you guys have had to wait so long!
(I laughed too much! Best summary EVER!)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

*splat


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> *splat


whats that mean?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Okay, we've officially ventured into 'the weird animal' part of the internet


Cat beards:


Ice Cream-eating bunny:


Doggy-birds:


Mutant Deer:


That's enough weird animal photos for today


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what if its a cyst and the vets pop it


What breed is she? My dog also has a lump like that in her right arm pit. The vet did a needle biopsy and it was just fat. my dog has several of these, I get nervous every time another one comes up but no problem so far. labradors are notorious for these, but my previous dog also had them and she was not a lab. I hope everything is okay. But it is a good idea to get it checked out.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> What breed is she? My dog also has a lump like that in her right arm pit. The vet did a needle biopsy and it was just fat. my dog has several of these, I get nervous every time another one comes up but no problem so far. labradors are notorious for these, but my previous dog also had them and she was not a lab. I hope everything is okay. But it is a good idea to get it checked out.


its also on my dogs right arm pit! my dog is a vizsla


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Cat beards:
> View attachment 113664
> 
> Ice Cream-eating bunny:
> View attachment 113665
> 
> Doggy-birds:
> View attachment 113666
> 
> Mutant Deer:
> View attachment 113667
> 
> That's enough weird animal photos for today


Maybe a few more:


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Abdulla6169




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats that mean?



We've talked about this before!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> We've talked about this before!


what?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Don't forget kitties!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?


Nevermind.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

OHMY, so when I went to look for cute baby tortoises, this is not what I was looking for-


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> OHMY, so when I went to look for cute baby tortoises, this is not what I was looking for-


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its also on my dogs right arm pit! my dog is a vizsla


Vizsla's are gorgeous dogs. I knew a lady who had one as a guide dog, his name was Clay. he was a very sweet dog.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Don't forget kitties!


----------



## Yvonne G

RosieRedfoot said:


> If it's moveable it's probably a lipoma (fatty nodule). Our old lab was so lumpy in her final years but every check showed them as benign fatty lumps that were more stress to remove.
> 
> Hopefully it's just that!
> 
> We got rid of our Christmas tree today and the room seems so much larger yet empty.
> 
> Checked out a new pet store and they had one tortoise, a redfoot, that was smoother shelled than my Rosie (she started out bumpy). Too bad he was $200 and I lack the space anyway.
> 
> We're planning on building her a new indoor enclosure since her old one is too big and blocks our house air return. Anyone in SC want it? It's 4x6 and like 2.5 feet deep fully enclosed!




Checking out pet stores can be hazardous to your health and pocket book.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Checking out pet stores can be hazardous to your health and pocket book.


what do you mean?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what do you mean?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 113687


everything is so confusing.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> everything is so confusing.


Maybe if you read more books you'd understand more.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Maybe if you read more books you'd understand more.


i hate reading


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate reading


I know that. You've said it before. I'm not that forgetful. .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

So, I just have to say, I checked out of TFO about an hour ago, I just came back, and had 17 ALERTS.
What?!
What has been the biggest amount of alerts you've ever had, for those of you who like having alerts on?
I had 31 after an absent weekend one time  That was just scary.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate reading


Maybe if you read something, you'd think differently.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I know that. You've said it before. I'm not that forgetful. .


How are your books going? That was (I think?) over a week ago, so I'm guessing done, but just curious 
The NE Ohio 'district' libraries recently did a deal with Overdrive, the company, and now you can borrow, read and listen to practically any book via electronic device. '
I like 'reading' books though, like REAL books, better


----------



## Telid

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Maybe if you read something, you'd think differently.


Seconded. Reading is awesome. Story time and no people to deal with!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How are your books going? That was (I think?) over a week ago, so I'm guessing done, but just curious
> The NE Ohio 'district' libraries recently did a deal with Overdrive, the company, and now you can borrow, read and listen to practically any book via electronic device. '
> I like 'reading' books though, like REAL books, better


I started reading one of the books... I haven't gone very far. I'm not I slow reader, I just haven't been reading a lot lately.


----------



## tortadise

Ah yes, it's nice being the boss at work. Everyone gets new hides tomorrow. Just have to cut them in half first.


----------



## Momof4

You scored big time!!


----------



## tortdad

tortadise said:


> Ah yes, it's nice being the boss at work. Everyone gets new hides tomorrow. Just have to cut them in half first.
> View attachment 113749



It's nice isn't it


----------



## tortadise

tortdad said:


> It's nice isn't it


Yes indeed. If i didn't work in construction many of the things I've done would not be achievable. I got a $2,000,000 insurance policy and had to get the buildings appraised. Lol 11,000 or so Is what I in to build that greenhouse. Would of cost 70-80 to get built. For sure I made the right choice to work construction 8 years ago.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> So, I just have to say, I checked out of TFO about an hour ago, I just came back, and had 17 ALERTS.
> What?!
> What has been the biggest amount of alerts you've ever had, for those of you who like having alerts on?
> I had 31 after an absent weekend one time  That was just scary.



After you told Nicky to tag you in this thread, I thought about tagging you either in every post or in my signature but figured it'd be taking it too far. Plus apparently tagging someone in your signature doesn't work.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> After you told Nicky to tag you in this thread, I thought about tagging you either in every post or in my signature but figured it'd be taking it too far. Plus apparently tagging someone in your signature doesn't work.


Signature! You can do that?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tell me, jaizei... gotten any alerts yet?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Signature! You can do that?
> View attachment 113773



It doesn't work, probably because links don't work in signatures.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> It doesn't work, probably because links don't work in signatures.


Whelp, there goes all my fun!
Excuse me while I go fix it.
EDIT-Good thing it didn't work, because I would have felt TERRIBLE after a posted all the messages I planning on.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> After you told Nicky to tag you in this thread, I thought about tagging you either in every post or in my signature but figured it'd be taking it too far. Plus apparently tagging someone in your signature doesn't work.


In my defense... if someone_ doesn't _tag/quote/summon me some other way, and it's in a thread I don't watch, or don't check every day, then it'll just be a mute post. 
HOWEVER, it's only on thread I don't check often, often being being every day. I'm usually lurking around on TFO at least once a day, and in that time, I come to lurk on Pretend Chat.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> In my defense... if someone_ doesn't _tag/quote/summon me some other way, and it's in a thread I don't watch, or don't check every day, then it'll just be a mute post.
> HOWEVER, it's only on thread I don't check often, often being being every day. I'm usually lurking around on TFO at least once a day, and in that time, I come to lurk on Pretend Chat.



I don't think what you do counts as real lurking since you're not in ninja mode. Unless you're one of _them people_ that like when everyone sees you creeping, like guys that don't try to hide when they're leering.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I don't think what you do counts as real lurking since you're not in ninja mode. Unless you're one of _them people_ that like when everyone sees you creeping, like guys that don't try to hide when they're leering.


But I like lurking!
Although, I can't really lurk successfully, because I just have to 'like' everything I like!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> But I like lurking!
> Although, I can't really lurk successfully, because I just have to 'like' everything I like!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 113774


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Nah. I'm not that weird! 
Plus, as established, I lack the ability to 'lurk' successfully.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nah. I'm not that weird!
> Plus, as established, I lack the ability to 'lurk' successfully.



It's like when everyone was missing Ken a few weeks ago, I was wondering WTH everyone was getting on about since Ken had been on throughout the day and had literally been on less than an hour beforehand; he just wasn't posting. Then I remembered y'all can't see his activity since he's a ninja.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> It's like when everyone was missing Ken a few weeks ago, I was wondering WTH everyone was getting on about since Ken had been on throughout the day and had literally been on less than an hour beforehand; he just wasn't posting. Then I remembered y'all can't see his activity since he's a ninja.


OH. Well, I have that function turned on, because I actually like knowing when the last time somebody was on here... 
You've got it disabled too...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> It's like when everyone was missing Ken a few weeks ago, I was wondering WTH everyone was getting on about since Ken had been on throughout the day and had literally been on less than an hour beforehand; he just wasn't posting. Then I remembered y'all can't see his activity since he's a ninja.


wait so kens a cowboy ninja?!?


----------



## Yvonne G

tortadise said:


> Ah yes, it's nice being the boss at work. Everyone gets new hides tomorrow. Just have to cut them in half first.
> View attachment 113749



I see an accident waiting to happen. One sharp turn and ker-blooey! Barrels all over the street!!


----------



## tortadise

Yvonne G said:


> I see an accident waiting to happen. One sharp turn and ker-blooey! Barrels all over the street!!


Lol. That would so typical of me. Everything falls out of the truck. I actually strapped them down. But only until one of the stacks fell over on the highway. Fortunately I didn't lose any.


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening all getting ready to get on the plane to Houston then off to Galveston. We depart at 4pm yay!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

the green house is almost done! i will make a thread when its done!


----------



## dmmj

I got in trouble at the store today, the cashier said " strip down, facing her", how was I supposed to know she was talking about my credit card.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> I got in trouble at the store today, the cashier said " strip down, facing her", how was I supposed to know she was talking about my credit card.


eww


----------



## Telid

dmmj said:


> I got in trouble at the store today, the cashier said " strip down, facing her", how was I supposed to know she was talking about my credit card.


Sounds like something the TSA would say, while putting on a little blue glove on an oversized hand.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I need ideas for a tortoise enclosure that fits into a home office. Like kind of a built in wall shelf with a tortoise centerpiece. I should probably start an enclosure thread but will later. 

Kinda like:



But built into a shelf surround... Space available is 3 x 7ish feet. Thinking that should be good for a 4 year old Redfoot winter/night enclosure. This Christmas tree tote is too small and I can't keep humidity in. 

On a random note I made a blanket for a baby shower (theme colors are pink and grey and momma loves camo)



Found an adorable monkey toy to give too!




Sadly all the turtle baby toys are boy colors I found. But she had a running joke of her baby being a monkey (from family) so I got a monkey rattle toy. And monkey hat.


----------



## Momof4

Love the blanket!!


----------



## Momof4

tortadise said:


> Lol. That would so typical of me. Everything falls out of the truck. I actually strapped them down. But only until one of the stacks fell over on the highway. Fortunately I didn't lose any.



Lol! That would never happen around here! My husband ties everything down! We have so many tie downs, he even gives them away and helps people tie down if we sell something and the buyers didn't bring anything. Sometimes it drives me crazy but I know it's good in the long run!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i understand no one likes me


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey



Whats going on Nicky?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Whats going on Nicky?


I'm going okay, just very stressed out cause all the finals studying


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Calico Reticulated, so amazing!


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm going okay, just very stressed out cause all the finals studying



Aren't finals months away?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Aren't finals months away?


there in a week


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

now I'm all alone...


----------



## Peytons torts

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> now I'm all alone...


I'm here  didn't you have finals before break? For a semester grade


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Peytons torts said:


> I'm here  didn't you have finals before break? For a semester grade


we have finals after our break. i have 3 D's right now in my grades i have to raise.


----------



## Peytons torts

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> we have finals after our break. i have 3 D's right now in my grades i have to raise.


Wow! Well better get to studying lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Peytons torts said:


> Wow! Well better get to studying lol


who needs to study when you have swag?


----------



## Peytons torts

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs to study when you have swag?


That is completely true


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Peytons torts said:


> That is completely true


thank you!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs to study when you have swag?


The people that need to study are those that need to raise their grades...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> The people that need to study are those that need to raise their grades...
> View attachment 113825


but i have swag....


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but i have swag....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 113826


you know I'm just messing around right?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you know I'm just messing around right?


Yeah I know


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Yeah I know


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Peytons torts said:


> That is completely true


(Don't encourage him!)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey Delaney!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi. 
It's a chilly 25' today, was hoping it'd bit warmer, but it's still better than 9! 
What are guys doing today? 
I'm going to begin drawing up you guy's thingy 
So, for including everyone, I understand if you don't want to participate, but those who do and have not yet should let me know. 
I think it's just @AmRoKo, @Cowboy_Ken, @puffy137, and certain @RosieRedfoot. 
If you guys would like to join in, PLEASE let me know today  
Thanks!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Delaney!


Hiya! What are you doing today? I'll bet it's toasty warm for you...


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs to study when you have swag?




With three 'D's', evidently you do.


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> we have finals after our break. i have 3 D's right now in my grades i have to raise.



Don't your parents monitor your computer time or at least encourage you to study? You spend way to much time on here for someone with D's! 
Try just checking in twice a day and STUDY! It will suck if your grades don't improve! Sometimes it's actually better to stay off here because when you check in there are so many new threads and new members. Just saying!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## puffy137

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi.
> It's a chilly 25' today, was hoping it'd bit warmer, but it's still better than 9!
> What are guys doing today?
> I'm going to begin drawing up you guy's thingy
> So, for including everyone, I understand if you don't want to participate, but those who do and have not yet should let me know.
> I think it's just @AmRoKo, @Cowboy_Ken, @puffy137, and certain @RosieRedfoot.
> If you guys would like to join in, PLEASE let me know today
> Thanks!


participate in what exactly?


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> participate in what exactly?


Hey Puffy! How are you? You tell her what character you want to be, then she'll draw you


----------



## puffy137

well I don't know , I could be Lady Macbeth or Mushmouse,


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

puffy137 said:


> participate in what exactly?


I decided to create a story for all you TFOers who are on PretendChat the most.
I asked everyone who wanted to to give me a character to portray them as


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

puffy137 said:


> well I don't know , I could be Lady Macbeth or Mush mouse,


Hey, I'll draw you as anything!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


Good morning! You're leaving today, right? All packed?


----------



## puffy137

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey, I'll draw you as anything!


ok better stick to Mushmouse, but i don't have a southern acccent, lol .I 'm not so ambitious as Lady Macbeth .


----------



## Momof4

Have fun on your trip @AZtortMom!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

puffy137 said:


> ok better stick to Mushmouse, but i don't have a southern acccent, lol .I 'm not so ambitious as Lady Macbeth .


Mushmouse is pretty cute 
It's okay, no one will know


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man...no sun again today. I hate gloomy, overcast days. 

I got the roof on my shed yesterday. One bundle of shingles covered almost the whole thing. I still have one row at the top left uncovered. I have an old roll of asphalt roofing material same color, and I'm going to try to use that to finish up the job. I was wondering how I was supposed to cover that last row of shingles anyway, and the roll roofing seems a good idea...sort of like a cap.

Today I will be working on the inside. Squirt cans of spray foam are my friend!!


----------



## Momof4

You have been so busy!!


----------



## tortdad

Morning tort peeps


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Good morning! You're leaving today, right? All packed?


Yes ma'am I will post pics


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> Yes ma'am I will post pics


Have a blast!!!


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning everybody and their specials! *​


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Yes ma'am I will post pics



But you haven't packed me yet!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man...no sun again today. I hate gloomy, overcast days.
> 
> I got the roof on my shed yesterday. One bundle of shingles covered almost the whole thing. I still have one row at the top left uncovered. I have an old roll of asphalt roofing material same color, and I'm going to try to use that to finish up the job. I was wondering how I was supposed to cover that last row of shingles anyway, and the roll roofing seems a good idea...sort of like a cap.
> 
> Today I will be working on the inside. Squirt cans of spray foam are my friend!!


We are amazingly having a second full day of sunshine!! Temps are even just above 32!! 
Sounds like your coming right along on this shed.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> What the heck is a canned tamale



They are these sorta gross, bland tamale like things (cornmeal is the outside, with a tiny inside of meat (?) and then instead of cornhusk it's a paper like cover. Sits in a tomatoes like sauce. They aren't very big either. Called tamales, but nothing like a real one. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000OU5EFW/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *Good morning everybody and their specials! *​


Morning


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> But you haven't packed me yet!!


We've got room if you want to meet us in Texas City


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Noel!  *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> They are these sorta gross, bland tamale like things (cornmeal is the outside, with a tiny inside of meat (?) and then instead of cornhusk it's a paper like cover. Sits in a tomatoes like sauce. They aren't very big either. Called tamales, but nothing like a real one.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000OU5EFW/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


Eww! Sounds pretty gross! *holding nose and sticking out tongue*


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> They are these sorta gross, bland tamale like things (cornmeal is the outside, with a tiny inside of meat (?) and then instead of cornhusk it's a paper like cover. Sits in a tomatoes like sauce. They aren't very big either. Called tamales, but nothing like a real one.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000OU5EFW/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


Those are an insult to real tamales, lol

Sounds nasty.... You crave those?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> We've got room if you want to meet us in Texas City



Okay, hold the plane for me.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi Noel!  *waves*


Hi Jacqui *waves back*


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Eww! Sounds pretty gross! *holding nose and sticking out tongue*



They are, yet in a weird way addicting.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Those are an insult to real tamales, lol
> 
> Sounds nasty.... You crave those?



I did as a child. Now they are more going back to revisit a fond memory thing. They may insult real tamales, but here they are the only kind of tamales I can find. *cries*


----------



## AZtortMom

The people here in Texas are hilarious


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> We've got room if you want to meet us in Texas City


Don't tempt me, that's not too far from me.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> I did as a child. Now they are more going back to revisit a fond memory thing. They may insult real tamales, but here they are the only kind of tamales I can find. *cries*


You're in Nebraska right? Head one state to the west and I guarantee you you'll find real tamales.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> The people here in Texas are hilarious



How so?


----------



## AZtortMom

You would love our itinerary for the week. I can't wait until we go Roatan to see all the sea turtles


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> You're in Nebraska right? Head one state to the west and I guarantee you you'll find real tamales.



CO? I know there are places in Nebraska, just nothing local. I use to get ones at a place in Lincoln, but it closed. Out on the road, there were a few truckstops that actually some some decent ones in their hot bars.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> How so?


They are so friendly and great sense of humor


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> You would love our itinerary for the week. I can't wait until we go Roatan to see all the sea turtles



What I wasn't green enough with envy for you already?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> They are so friendly and great sense of humor



Hmmm wonder how my brother survives down there....


----------



## AZtortMom

leigti said:


> You're in Nebraska right? Head one state to the west and I guarantee you you'll find real tamales.


You know here the tamales are awesome


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> You know here the tamales are awesome



So are a couple of the people....


----------



## tortdad

A cold, wet, misty, cloudy weekend......again. I'm never going to get to build the kids swing set.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> So are a couple of the people....


Awwww! *blushes*


----------



## Jacqui

Okay, guess it's time to let Jeff get online for a bit....


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> A cold, wet, misty, cloudy weekend......again. I'm never going to get to build the kids swing set.



 Sorry


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> What I wasn't green enough with envy for you already?


I will send you something


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Okay, guess it's time to let Jeff get online for a bit....


Bye Jacqui *Waves*


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## AZtortMom

Royal Caribbean


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey, I'll draw you as anything!


Me? Remember Super Chicken?
Or Quick Draw McGraw?


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

So pretty!
http://www.livescience.com/49410-swirling-phytoplankton-satellite-image.html


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 113869
> View attachment 113870


Nice! When does the ship leave?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Me? Remember Super Chicken?
> Or Quick Draw McGraw?


Sort of out of my 'time line'... 
Do you like them?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nice! When does the ship leave?


It won't leave until 4pm


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## AZtortMom

randy being silly


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## smarch

How do you guys use sphagnum moss? Got it to humid up Nanks hide since I've seen many use it. Do I just wet it and wrong it out?


----------



## AZtortMom

smarch said:


> View attachment 113898
> 
> How do you guys use sphagnum moss? Got it to humid up Nanks hide since I've seen many use it. Do I just wet it and wrong it out?


Yep that's what I do with it


----------



## tortdad

Me too. But first get it really wet and put it in the microwave for like 8 mins. Steam the crap out of the bug eggs. I'd do the same with any soil your using.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For anyone interested, “Cool Hand Luke" will be on the Sundance channel at 7:00pm pst. tonight. A perfect nightcap!


----------



## AmRoKo

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I decided to create a story for all you TFOers who are on PretendChat the most.
> I asked everyone who wanted to to give me a character to portray them as



I'll be... Batchu.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AmRoKo said:


> I'll be... Batchu.
> 
> View attachment 113903


LOL.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Do you like them?


Just off the cuff animations I thought of. Would really rather not pick for myself…


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Me too. But first get it really wet and put it in the microwave for like 8 mins. Steam the crap out of the bug eggs. I'd do the same with any soil your using.


If only my parents were like you and wouldn't completely flip their lids if I dared microwave dirt...


----------



## smarch

You guys get the first previews!!






Checking it out



Is this a house?



Automatically found the 'loft' that's not for him



Final result, again it's not perfect but it's much better than he had


----------



## smarch

Side note yes I know dial thermometers aren't great, but it's better than the tank one he had stuck to the cool side of his tank, and I currently don't have a second digital to use (by the way people who saw my thread about the digital breaking: it's working again)


----------



## bouaboua

I like it! ! !


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> If only my parents were like you and wouldn't completely flip their lids if I dared microwave dirt...


What's it going to hurt? You can freeze it for 24-48 hours too


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> What's it going to hurt? You can freeze it for 24-48 hours too


"Dirt is dirt and doesn't belong in the kitchen!" ... Although change that a little because we do have plants in the kitchen. I took that old dirt that's now below the mulch straight from outside and the bugs inside never caused trouble, me and the worms have an agreement and no other bugs actually really appeared. I know the mulch will probably bite me in the butt... Because I should have froze it but that's another lesson learned.


----------



## smarch

Yup didn't take long at all. Now the plastic bins (growing dandelions and clover) are blocking him from climbing it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> What's it going to hurt? You can freeze it for 24-48 hours too


I think it's best to “warm it" (false spring) followed by a good freezer to freeze the little buggers that hatch out thinking it was springtime come early. Just the bazaar spinnings of an old cowboys brain…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Less than 27 hours!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm so excited my earlobes sting!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

why the tort forums so inactive?


----------



## Momof4

Everyone is studying!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just off the cuff animations I thought of. Would really rather not pick for myself…



Make him some sort of cutesy creature in a cowboy hat with a hat-band of bacon


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> View attachment 113912
> 
> Yup didn't take long at all. Now the plastic bins (growing dandelions and clover) are blocking him from climbing it



Perfect example of a little Russian mountaineer.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why the tort forums so inactive?


The internet speed in where I work now are so slow. I need 30 seconds to open of refresh a page. 

That takes all the fun out of the chat.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why the tort forums so inactive?


How was your weekend so far Nick?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> How was your weekend so far Nick?


okay


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Everyone is studying!!


i studied 2 hour for my math test tomorrow but i still don't understand anything!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> How was your weekend so far Nick?


how was yours?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how was yours?


It is already Monday morning in China. I'm in my office, just finished my coffee and looking for trouble.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i studied 2 hour for my math test tomorrow but i still don't understand anything!


Where is your Swag?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Where is your Swag?


shut up


----------



## Yvonne G

Good night Steven and Nicky. I'm gonna' turn off the computer and go get a bowl of French vanilla ice cream


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Good night Steven and Nicky. I'm gonna' turn off the computer and go get a bowl of French vanilla ice cream


its only 6pm...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today Portland had a pants free subway ride. There is no subway in Portland so people just rode the transit system in there underwear. Really? And people wonder why they legalized whacky tabbacky here so easily.


----------



## jaizei

@russian/sulcata/tortoise 

Did you ever get a game going, Nick?

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/gamers.108372/


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> @russian/sulcata/tortoise
> 
> Did you ever get a game going, Nick?
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/gamers.108372/


yea, but i have finals soon and i need to study instead of playing games


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Today Portland had a pants free subway ride. There is no subway in Portland so people just rode the transit system in there underwear. Really? And people wonder why they legalized whacky tabbacky here so easily.



You folks are so strange. lol


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yea, but i have finals soon and i need to study instead of playing games



Never thought I would hear you saying this.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Never thought I would hear you saying this.


i hate you the most now


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 113896
> randy being silly


lol Love it!


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yea, but i have finals soon and i need to study instead of playing games



YOLO


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate you the most now



Good thing I know you don't mean this.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Good thing I know you don't mean this.


or do i


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Good thing I know you don't mean this.


I think he does. Let's get a hold of his mom and tell on him. I bet he gets a whoopin for being mean.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> or do i



*shrugs shoulders* No big deal one way or the other.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> *shrugs shoulders* No big deal one way or the other.


okay fine. i don't hate you the most.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> I think he does. Let's get a hold of his mom and tell on him. I bet he gets a whoopin for being mean.


my parents don't discipline me! no one controls me!


----------



## Jacqui

I had a great lunch today. My youngest daughter and her online friend/boyfriend picked up Jeff and I and took us out to lunch. My oldest daughter and her guy met us there. It was nice to get to meet Bob. Also nice to spend time with some of my favorite real life people.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my parents don't discipline me! no one controls me!



Discipline does not mean control.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> I had a great lunch today. My youngest daughter and her online friend/boyfriend picked up Jeff and I and took us out to lunch. My oldest daughter and her guy met us there. It was nice to get to meet Bob. Also nice to spend time with some of my favorite real life people.


how old are your offspring?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Discipline does not mean control.


what it mean?


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my parents don't discipline me! no one controls me!



Every time you say this, I think:


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Every time you say this, I think:


i love that! well i do do whatever i want!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone still alive?


----------



## jaizei

Always


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hows it going?


----------



## jaizei

eh. Not a good computer day


----------



## jaizei

I put together a new computer and it won't boot - problem with the motherboard, and when I plugged everything back into this (old) computer the internet wouldn't work.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> I put together a new computer and it won't boot - problem with the motherboard, and when I plugged everything back into this (old) computer the internet wouldn't work.


I'm no good with them computers


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how old are your offspring?



28, 26, 25, and 24.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> anyone still alive?



hope so


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> eh. Not a good computer day



why?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> 28, 26, 25, and 24.


i feel so young here


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> why?



Never mind, saw the next post...


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i feel so young here



My hubby has great grandchildren your age lol


----------



## jaizei

It wouldn't recognize that the cable was plugged in. After restarting 3 times, resetting the modem and router I remembered that the onboard network adapter doesn't work and that I had added a separate network adapter a few years ago. After I figured out what was wrong, I felt kinda stupid.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i feel so young here



That's 'cuz you are young.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> 28, 26, 25, and 24.



Don't know why but I thought your oldest was younger than that. Didn't think she was so close to my age.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> That's 'cuz you are young.


I'm like 16 in all grow up now!


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> View attachment 113860
> 
> A cold, wet, misty, cloudy weekend......again. I'm never going to get to build the kids swing set.


Can totally tell you live in TX. Texas homes all look the same lol.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

one day i will own one of these!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

there are 9 types of giraffes!


----------



## Elohi

Just about every neighborhood or new build area in this city looks the same under 300k. They get a little more creative 300k plus.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

giraffes are cool animals!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Don't know why but I thought your oldest was younger than that. Didn't think she was so close to my age.



Oopps oldest is male at 29, female at 27, 25 year old daughter, and last is a 24 yr old boy..


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Don't know why but I thought your oldest was younger than that. Didn't think she was so close to my age.



How old are you?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Oopps oldest is male at 29, female at 27, 25 year old daughter, and last is a 24 yr old boy..


you forgot your children's ages!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> there are 9 types of giraffes!



I didn't realize that.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> How old are you?



30


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> giraffes are cool animals!
> View attachment 113967


You said you will go study!!!!

Why you still here??


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you forgot your children's ages!



Yep. Those darn critters keep having birthdays on me lol. Plus trying to keep track of all on Jeff's side.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> You said you will go study!!!!
> 
> Why you still here??


shhh


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Perfect example of a little Russian mountaineer.


Yup, he's the definition of why Russians are rough and tumble. He used to go in loops climbing his log then launching himself off over and over again! Shows all the personality they have.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> 30



Is your birthday before June 13th?


----------



## smarch

Soooooo he still doesn't understand cuttlebones and I'm officially crazy and may be poisoned!  but for real I get why he doesn't want to eat them... Yuck!


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Is your birthday before June 13th?



Yes


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> View attachment 113973
> 
> Soooooo he still doesn't understand cuttlebones and I'm officially crazy and may be poisoned!  but for real I get why he doesn't want to eat them... Yuck!


ummm why are you eating it?


----------



## Jacqui

Do you like eating poop like tortoises do????


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ummm why are you eating it?



You're probably gonna say you've never eaten Mazuri either, right?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Yes



If I hadn't had a miscarriage, she would have been your age.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> You're probably gonna say you've never eaten Mazuri either, right?



Not sure about them, but I haven't snacked on it yet. lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> You're probably gonna say you've never eaten Mazuri either, right?


what is wrong with you people!!!???


----------



## Elohi

LOL. WHAT THE WHAT? Have you guys been drinking? What's going on in here? Hahaha


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what is wrong with you people!!!???



I never said there was anything right about me.


----------



## smarch

smarch said:


> View attachment 113973
> 
> Soooooo he still doesn't understand cuttlebones and I'm officially crazy and may be poisoned!  but for real I get why he doesn't want to eat them... Yuck!


Teaching. Way back a while ago I jokingly said I was so frustrated trying to get him to understand I was at the point of nibbling to get the whole monkey see monkey do, people here said only if I showed a picture, by the way no it didn't work.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I never said there was anything right about me.



No false advertising for you, huh.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> I never said there was anything right about me.


when i was little i use to eat dirt, flowers and lots of play doh.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Teaching. Way back a while ago I jokingly said I was so frustrated trying to get him to understand I was at the point of nibbling to get the whole monkey see monkey do, people here said only if I showed a picture, by the way no it didn't work.



I don't recall any of my Russians eating theirs either.


----------



## smarch

Hey I mean mazuri is technically all stuff we could safely nibble, wouldn't do anything for us and would be yucky but I mean roughage is roughage right?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> when i was little i use to eat dirt, flowers and lots of play doh.



No bugs?


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> when i was little i use to eat dirt, flowers and lots of play doh.


I used to chew on sandbox sand, only a little bit it felt different so I liked it


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> No bugs?


couple worms here and there.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> I used to chew on sandbox sand, only a little bit it felt different so I liked it


----------



## Jacqui

My oldest son was always trying everything we would feed to the critters, even grasshoppers.


----------



## AmRoKo

I liked chewing on silly putty when I was younger. I liked the texture of it. I still remember the texture of it lol.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AmRoKo said:


> I liked chewing on silly putty when I was younger. I liked the texture of it. I still remember the texture of it lol.


i still do that


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Do you like eating poop like tortoises do????


Poop? Goodness no! And I have a Russian they're the parasite captains of the tortoise world eating his poop would just be asking for trouble! And I'm much too hygienic to eat my own! (Although I guess nibbling that cuttlebone said otherwise about hygiene)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> My oldest son was always trying everything we would feed to the critters, even grasshoppers.


you fed your children grasshoppers....


----------



## Moozillion

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello! I decided to make a little surprise for my TFO friends. Would you like a character? Anything and everything!
> Hey, you could always try giving it to a dealer. They might pay you a little more than you'd get on Craisglist. Another good option is one of those 'donate your ride to our lady of the wayside' places. If it still runs, they'll sell it for you.


I'm not clear on the "characters" that you're creating?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you fed your children grasshoppers....



No, he ate one he caught. He would catch them for our boxturtles (water turtles too).


----------



## AmRoKo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i still do that


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AmRoKo said:


> View attachment 113980


what?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> My oldest son was always trying everything we would feed to the critters, even grasshoppers.


My theory is if I feed it to an animal I'd better be willing to eat it if I had to as well because it just makes sense if I'm the one basically forcing them on that food. I've eaten a milkbone (much better than a square lamb treat thing I also tried) I've never tried my cats food but for hard food wouldn't have a huge problem and if I get a cat there will be no wet food because I know that killed his teeth. It all seems fair really


----------



## Jacqui

AmRoKo said:


> View attachment 113980


lol


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you fed your children grasshoppers....


Not seeing the problem there...


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> My theory is if I feed it to an animal I'd better be willing to eat it if I had to as well because it just makes sense if I'm the one basically forcing them on that food. I've eaten a milkbone (much better than a square lamb treat thing I also tried) I've never tried my cats food but for hard food wouldn't have a huge problem and if I get a cat there will be no wet food because I know that killed his teeth. It all seems fair really


I am not that brave, even with all the greens and fruits.


----------



## Jacqui

I did buy him a box of some flavored crickets like those once. lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i wish i could drop out of school!


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I am not that brave, even with all the greens and fruits.



I think it's a good way to find new fruits/vegetables. There are a ton of things I wouldn't have ever tried if not for trying to increase variety.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i wish i could drop out of school!




What's your plan for after high school? Do you have an idea of what you want to do?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> What's your plan for after high school? Do you have an idea of what you want to do?


a tortoise breeder is a dream!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I am not that brave, even with all the greens and fruits.


Well the dog treats I was doing with a friend because we were kinda curious, I'll basically try anything once, I mean why not as long as it's not poison. Cuttlebone was basically EXACTLY Tums without the mint... So all the chalk none of the minty freshness. I got my adventurous eating from my dad, but he has limits so while I want to try those crickets I have no one to try them with


----------



## AmRoKo

smarch said:


> Not seeing the problem there...
> 
> View attachment 113982


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> I think it's a good way to find new fruits/vegetables. There are a ton of things I wouldn't have ever tried if not for trying to increase variety.


My theory I'm trying new things is "will Nank eat it if I don't like it?" And sometimes we share since kale is delicious in chip form!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AmRoKo said:


> View attachment 113983


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I think it's a good way to find new fruits/vegetables. There are a ton of things I wouldn't have ever tried if not for trying to increase variety.



I don't like greens nor most fruits. I have tried some of them, but not all.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> when i was little i use to eat dirt, flowers and lots of play doh.


Oh, you mean like last week.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 113984


Roger that. I'm out of here, goodnight guys!


----------



## AmRoKo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 113984


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Roger that. I'm out of here, goodnight guys!



Night!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Oh, you mean like last week.


 dont judge my life choices!


----------



## jaizei

AmRoKo said:


> View attachment 113985



Unfortunately, I don't think he'll get it.


----------



## smarch

Someone's zonked out from all that exploring... No use of his new hide yet, may need persuading, then again he used to sleep in his food dish not his log, maybe he's comfortable and feels safe enough not to hide?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think he'll get it.


me?


----------



## tortdad

Goodnight all


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> View attachment 113986
> 
> 
> Someone's zonked out from all that exploring... No use of his new hide yet, may need persuading, then again he used to sleep in his food dish not his log, maybe he's comfortable and feels safe enough not to hide?


i thought the red lights damage torts eyes.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> me?



Yep. You don't seem up on your 80's movie references


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Goodnight all


night!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Yep. You don't seem up on your 80's movie references


cause I'm only like 16


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i thought the red lights damage torts eyes.


No compact florescent coil bulbs for UV have had problems. The red is basically just not dark and they can see the light, but he's had that same bulb since the day he joined me here and we use it in the winters to keep warm at night since CHEs scare me


----------



## AmRoKo

woops

wrong vid hold on LOOOOOL.


----------



## AmRoKo

Here it is. I should had checked the other one before posting... dang youtubers.... ahem.


----------



## smarch

Holy ow my gut is making all sorts of noises! My upper stomachs been weird all weekend but I guess it's moving its way down, it's like *pardon the explanation* gas pains region, I'd worry about the appendix but this happens to me way more than it should (how I know the appendicitis symptoms and all that) probably IBS but they never had tests to prove it and I quit trying diagnosis.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

when two people love each other very much they go to the store and buy a baby.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AmRoKo said:


> Here it is. I should had checked the other one before posting... dang youtubers.... ahem.


was that man dropped on his head when he was a baby?


----------



## AmRoKo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> was that man dropped on his head when he was a baby?



The show is Peewee's playhouse.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i love that! well i do do whatever i want!


What we 'ave 'ere isa failya to communicate!


----------



## AmRoKo

Oh I always loved this.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What we 'ave 'ere isa failya to communicate!


what?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AmRoKo said:


> Oh I always loved this.


is that guy on drugs?!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Newt, think you could eat 50 hard boiled eggs in an hour? One rule, no throwing up!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Newt, think you could eat 50 hard boiled eggs in an hour? One rule, no throwing up!


i got this!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's gotta weigh better than 6-7lbs.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's gotta weigh better than 6-7lbs.


i once at 60 little oranges at once time! i can do this!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i once at 60 little oranges at once time! i can do this!


I got a fiver towards the eggs winning if you can cover.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I got a fiver towards the eggs winning if you can cover.


if i can do it. will you give me a free baby sulcata?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummmm, I said a fiver. That's, us know, $5.00


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummmm, I said a fiver. That's, us know, $5.00


so no free tort?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Who be paying fer all them thar eggs, mister?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Not sure about them, but I haven't snacked on it yet. lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Who be paying fer all them thar eggs, mister?


i have like 400 bucks hidden under my bed


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have like 400 bucks hidden under my bed


What's your address? when is the house usually empty?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have like 400 bucks hidden under my bed




?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> What's your address? when is the house usually empty?


i don't know but something doesn't seem right about that.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 113990
> ?


those are like horses right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> those are like horses right?


Ummm, bucks…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummm, bucks…


whats that?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't know but something doesn't seem right about that.


Yup. It's never a good thing when a gal wants your address…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yup. It's never a good thing when a gal wants your address…


i dont understand


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So, did anyone catch, “Cool Hand Luke" tonight?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So, did anyone catch, “Cool Hand Luke" tonight?


bringing up a new subject so you don't have to talk to me


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> bringing up a new subject so you don't have to talk to me


Yup. That's what I did. And look, it's still about you. Wow.


----------



## ChloeCrull

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yup. That's what I did. And look, it's still about you. Wow.



I didn't watch it tonight, but it's an amazing movie! The string in the bush was just brilliant!


----------



## Peytons torts

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i feel so young here


Well I'm 14....I feel like I'm a baby on this fourm no offense to anybody on the here


----------



## Peytons torts

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i once at 60 little oranges at once time! i can do this!


Speaking of little oranges just yesterday I ate 10 of them lol


----------



## bouaboua

Healthy. Right??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Healthy. Right??
> 
> View attachment 113991


pretty tort!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> pretty tort!


Time to go to bed now Nick! Good night!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Time to go to bed now Nick! Good night!


good night


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Erpeton tentaculatum a species of aquatic snake!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Ctenosaura defensor


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Acanthosaura armata


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i love woma pythons!


----------



## tortdad

Don't you have school today Nick? Go to sleep


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Don't you have school today Nick? Go to sleep


its only 3


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what is wrong with you people!!!???


We are all crazy  It swear it really does feel like that sometimes.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its only 3


Maybe that's why you have 4 Ds...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Maybe that's why you have 4 Ds...


i only have 3 Ds. its almost 5 in the morning. who needs sleep when you have swag?


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i got this!


 Dude you're a teenage boy, if I know anything from my brother you could eat that and more and not even break a sweat!


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i only have 3 Ds. its almost 5 in the morning. who needs sleep when you have swag?


 If you don't sleep can I steal those hours and use them for my own sleep!? #grownupproblems


----------



## smarch

Good morning all!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

12 more hours people!!!!!


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 12 more hours people!!!!!


 I'm kinda more excited than this than I was about the Patriots game this weekend!


----------



## smarch

Oh my goodness all that bending and twisting getting the new enclosure done has made my back not happy today
"my back hurts!" *said in whiney Roseanne voice*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> "my back hurts!" *said in whiney Roseanne voice*


Ain't it the best when your body reminds you of the new limitations imposed?


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ain't it the best when your body reminds you of the new limitations imposed?


 It was more that I didn't realize how much I was bending, but thankfully its not that crippling what did I do pain its just muscle soreness like if I'd have gone to the gym. I didn't realize how heavy even a 20 gal with layer of dirt could be! I have literally no idea how my dad picked up the new wooden enclosure full of more dirt and mulch across the basement to its home... when I said it should be moved before it gets heavy from dirt his logic was "I can wrestle a large cow I can move that"


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> You're probably gonna say you've never eaten Mazuri either, right?


Funny enough, when I bought some back in the olden days, I tried some.
Mixed feelings about that, because wasn't HORRIBLE... just *bleh*


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AmRoKo said:


> I liked chewing on silly putty when I was younger. I liked the texture of it. I still remember the texture of it lol.


Try to think of something weird I chewed on... 
Guess not much. Like everyone probably has, I ate a crayon one time. 
The color results were really disturbing! 
My sister used to like covering herself in bandaids.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Moozillion said:


> I'm not clear on the "characters" that you're creating?


I wanted to do something a little bit for you guys, and it's like a comic-story, and since I don't actually know you guys and I kind of stink and people faces, everyone who's like to be part of it has picked a character they'd like to 'portrayed' as 
Most recent are Batchu and Mushmouse.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Try to think of something weird I chewed on...
> Guess not much. Like everyone probably has, I ate a crayon one time.
> The color results were really disturbing!
> My sister used to like covering herself in bandaids.


 I used to chew on and color on my teeth with white crayons, I wanted whiter teeth... and I mean why else you they give you white ones!?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> I used to chew on and color on my teeth with white crayons, I wanted whiter teeth... and I mean why else you they give you white ones!?



They worked great on dyeing eggs. Draw, dip, patterns! 
Although, I've got to agree, the white ones were useless


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> a tortoise breeder is a dream!


Nick. Tortoise breeding take TIME and MONEY.
Where are you going to get that MONEY to 'start up'? 





Some times you and your attitude toward school!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi guys. 
Wow, I feel like I missed out, it was interesting in here last night. 
How is you day/morning/night whatever you're having right now going?


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi guys.
> Wow, I feel like I missed out, it was interesting in here last night.
> How is you day/morning/night whatever you're having right now going?


 I'm good at making things interesting  most surprising was I was completely sober (including caffeine which has been known to give me the crazies!) ... at least I think most of the interesting started around when I popped up, I don't know. 

So ya know my night was... interesting. Then I didn't sleep enough and i'm now very tired and want coffee, but my stomach was like nope, no coffee


----------



## Tyanna

My whole paychecks go to "tortoise breeding" and I haven't even started yet...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm getting ready for work. New job. We'll see. I also have an interview Tuesday morning for a position that better suits my talents. Today's job has given me their blessing to pursue tomorrow's job. Can't ask for much better than that, although I did like it when I worked remote from my home office.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> when i was little i use to eat dirt, flowers and lots of play doh.



When I was pregnant with my first child I craved fresh dirt. I even went out to the flower bed and sampled some. It didn't relieve my craving.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tyanna said:


> My whole paychecks go to "tortoise breeding" and I haven't even started yet...


I don't know.  It'd be a very interesting path to explore


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> When I was pregnant with my first child I craved fresh dirt. I even went out to the flower bed and sampled some. It didn't relieve my craving.


 Is dirt classified as 'edible'?


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> When I was pregnant with my first child I craved fresh dirt. I even went out to the flower bed and sampled some. It didn't relieve my craving.


 Isnt that a sign of a mineral deficiency? same with pickles.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> When I was pregnant with my first child I craved fresh dirt. I even went out to the flower bed and sampled some. It didn't relieve my craving.



Okay, that's just weird


----------



## smarch

I'm at work, and i'm glad mum checked on franklin, because true to his wreckingball nature he's already making a disaster mess, she even had to right him because he flipped... he has always said she likes him but wont touch him (hiss's not furry she wants none of that), she had no choice so thankfully she likes him!


----------



## Momof4

That's funny! It looks like a ramp may be in order and the trays moved somewhere else. He is persistent!


----------



## Moozillion

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I wanted to do something a little bit for you guys, and it's like a comic-story, and since I don't actually know you guys and I kind of stink and people faces, everyone who's like to be part of it has picked a character they'd like to 'portrayed' as
> Most recent are Batchu and Mushmouse.


Aha!!! Sounds like fun! That's very nice of you AND creative! I'm not terribly familiar with a lot of cartoon characters (I'm 60
Let's see if I can give you something to go on- at work I'm apparently widely recognized because I wear big sun hats; I really enjoy exotic Chinese teas; I'm interested in so many things that I've said for a long time if I ever won the lottery I would be an eternal college student! I hope this helps!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Moozillion said:


> Aha!!! Sounds like fun! That's very nice of you AND creative! I'm not terribly familiar with a lot of cartoon characters (I'm 60
> Let's see if I can give you something to go on- at work I'm apparently widely recognized because I wear big sun hats; I really enjoy exotic Chinese teas; I'm interested in so many things that I've said for a long time if I ever won the lottery I would be an eternal college student! I hope this helps!









I hope these picture help!  I thought of choosing a picture of a very large hat, makes it more noticeable.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Moozillion said:


> Aha!!! Sounds like fun! That's very nice of you AND creative! I'm not terribly familiar with a lot of cartoon characters (I'm 60
> Let's see if I can give you something to go on- at work I'm apparently widely recognized because I wear big sun hats; I really enjoy exotic Chinese teas; I'm interested in so many things that I've said for a long time if I ever won the lottery I would be an eternal college student! I hope this helps!


 Oh that's perfect!  I'm really going to have fun with this comic.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 114022
> 
> View attachment 114023
> 
> View attachment 114024
> 
> I hope these picture help!  I thought of choosing a picture of a very large hat, makes it more noticeable.


LOL, I just have to say, I quickly thought of Mulan. 

Moozillan, do you like feathers?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> We are all crazy  It swear it really does feel like that sometimes.


It's so good to be crazy, though, isn't it?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have like 400 bucks hidden under my bed


Thanks for letting me know!


(hey @leigti, when do you want to do this?  )


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Healthy. Right??
> 
> View attachment 113991


That poop looks healthy too


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> I'm at work, and i'm glad mum checked on franklin, because true to his wreckingball nature he's already making a disaster mess, she even had to right him because he flipped... he has always said she likes him but wont touch him (hiss's not furry she wants none of that), she had no choice so thankfully she likes him!
> 
> 
> View attachment 114019
> View attachment 114018


 You will never win!
Russian tortoises dominate the you're-not-supposed-to-go-there wars!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Star Wars is a little creepy... 
Hey look at that, jaizei! I've actually been 'Star Warsing' a lot lately.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You will never win!
> Russian tortoises dominate the you're-not-supposed-to-go-there wars!


 Yup and he's always been like this, he's never had space in the "don't go there" region, but he's always rearranged furniture like no tomorrow, first night he was with me he plowed his water dish across the entire tank, he's ripped apart fake plants I epoxied to the bottom of the tank, pushed the back of his log, which was against the side of the tank out so he could come out the "back door" he's essentially the definition of scrappy adventurous Russian Tort... I think with my drawing skills i'm going to make series of childrens books of "the adventures of Nank the Tank" (since I probably cant use Franklin for copyright reasons)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lol.
I'd read those


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi all  in just popping in to say hello


----------



## smarch

AZtortMom said:


> Hi all  in just popping in to say hello


 hello!


----------



## smarch

Boss-man just got a call from HR apparently its frowned upon for me to work over 30 hours in a week because i'm only part time right now...
bet I'll never hear that again... loud and clear you're working too much


----------



## Momof4

Does it have something to do with offering benefits?


----------



## Moozillion

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> LOL, I just have to say, I quickly thought of Mulan.
> 
> Moozillan, do you like feathers?


Love feathers! . And I loved Mulan!


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> Does it have something to do with offering benefits?


 Yeah that's exactly it, but its literally only 2 weeks because next week school starts back up again, and I've always been a special case, i'm part time, which we don't have so im a "temp" but temps get benefits so i'm really not and its a whole loopy doopy mess really, i'm going to be pretty mad if I have to give up 10 hours this week...


----------



## smarch

My amazon cloud app has been rocking the old school jams all day today!! Start with Backstreet Boys and now anyt ime I select a new song it seems like "Sexy Back" Justin Timberlake pops up a song or 3 later!...


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> They worked great on dyeing eggs. Draw, dip, patterns!
> Although, I've got to agree, the white ones were useless


Black or dark blue paper and white is great!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi all  in just popping in to say hello



How's the trip?


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting outside of Ace (hardware store). Why is it guys can never seem to get everything they need for a project at one time??? lol


----------



## AmRoKo

Jacqui said:


> Sitting outside of Ace (hardware store). Why is it guys can never seem to get everything they need for a project at one time??? lol



I normally end up having to make several trips to the store when I start a project.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> When I was pregnant with my first child I craved fresh dirt. I even went out to the flower bed and sampled some. It didn't relieve my craving.


why?


----------



## smarch

Yup, in case y'all didn't know just how determined Russians are! Dad added an extra lip of hight to try to stop him... Nope, thermometer is now moved so he has no step. If it doesn't work we're back to thinking again. It's funny my family is still surprised by these things...


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> View attachment 114051
> 
> View attachment 114052
> 
> 
> Yup, in case y'all didn't know just how determined Russians are! Dad added an extra lip of hight to try to stop him... Nope, thermometer is now moved so he has no step. If it doesn't work we're back to thinking again. It's funny my family is still surprised by these things...



Block the corner with a triangular piece of wood, eliminating the 90° angle. I'll see if I can find a picture.


----------



## Elohi

The necklace I won on Instagram is here!!


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> View attachment 114051
> 
> View attachment 114052
> 
> 
> Yup, in case y'all didn't know just how determined Russians are! Dad added an extra lip of hight to try to stop him... Nope, thermometer is now moved so he has no step. If it doesn't work we're back to thinking again. It's funny my family is still surprised by these things...


Little escape artists!


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


> Block the corner with a triangular piece of wood, eliminating the 90° angle. I'll see if I can find a picture.








(http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/hello-from-sunny-arizona.33937/)


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Block the corner with a triangular piece of wood, eliminating the 90° angle. I'll see if I can find a picture.


Yeah that'll have to be my next solution.


----------



## mike taylor

You ready for the Ducks! This is football food . Gumbo and red beans and rice . With deer sausage, crab, and crawfish!


----------



## mike taylor

OHIO IS ABOUT TO GET THE QUACK BEATEN OUT OF THEM .


----------



## mike taylor

Hey @Ken! Are you ready!


----------



## smarch

Seems like this thread is about to get real unfriendly to me real fast, so I'll be peacing out for the night.


----------



## mike taylor

Forgot the!!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Come-on! We need a Ohio fan to talk nicely to .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## mike taylor

Whats happening Newt swinger! ?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Whats happening Newt swinger! ?


not much


----------



## mike taylor

You watching the quack attack?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nick. Tortoise breeding take TIME and MONEY.
> Where are you going to get that MONEY to 'start up'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some times you and your attitude toward school!


i don't know maybe i will be a stripper so i can earn some money.


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Come-on! We need a Ohio fan to talk nicely to .


I talk nicely, but from my record with people no one really knows how to "talk nice" to an Ohio fan...


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't know maybe i will be a stripper so i can earn some money.


Pretty sure male strippers aren't in high demand...


----------



## mike taylor

smarch said:


> I talk nicely, but from my record with people no one really knows how to "talk nice" to an Ohio fan...


I talk nicely to all people even Ohio fans . Its all good .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> Pretty sure male strippers aren't in high demand...


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> I talk nicely to all people even Ohio fans . Its all good .


Well as long as you'll promise to be nice, plus Michigan fans are much nastier to Ohio fans. B


----------



## smarch

Annnnd all tied up!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Well as long as you'll promise to be nice, plus Michigan fans are much nastier to Ohio fans. B


Seems the Ducks enjoyed they're game against Michigan state this year.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Pretty sure male strippers aren't in high demand...



Not so true. There are even several male stripper acts that arr well known (and very well attended  )


----------



## Jacqui

AmRoKo said:


> I normally end up having to make several trips to the store when I start a project.



In the middle of doing it, if you don't change any of the plans?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Seems like this thread is about to get real unfriendly to me real fast, so I'll be peacing out for the night.



Just because you have the winning team.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Not so true. There are even several male stripper acts that arr well known (and very well attended  )


ewwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwww



Silly kid, it's normally women who go to their shows, not the guys.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't know maybe i will be a stripper so i can earn some money.



For inspiration, Nicky


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i don't what to watch the video


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui is a freak!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't what to watch the video



I don't blame ya on that.


----------



## mike taylor

Is that what you do when the husband is away?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Jacqui is a freak!



Is this where I reply, "takes one to know one"?

I know it's just really you are jealous of my fine tastes in football teams.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Is that what you do when the husband is away?



Me? Actually I have never watched male strippers. They don't do a thing for me.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

this conversation doesn't seem tortoise forums appropriate!


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't what to watch the video



It's a classic.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> this conversation doesn't seem tortoise forums appropriate!



It breaks no forum rules that I know of.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Is this where I reply, "takes one to know one"?
> 
> I know it's just really you are jealous of my fine tastes in football teams.


Do I put off that vibe?


----------



## mike taylor

Supper freak! Supper freaky!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Do I put off that vibe?



Nopers.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Nopers.


Hahaha


----------



## Jacqui

good good good vibrations..... (dang, now no doubt I will have that song running through my mind all night long.)


----------



## smarch

Whaaaaaaauuu!!  .. I'm never gonna get around to buzzing my hair at this rate... Or going to bed... I'll be sorry tomorrow...


----------



## smarch

Jeeze I go and give my hair a trim and all heck breaks loose in the game... 

Aaaaand I have to go to bed because I'm already at the point of being groggy all day tomorrow... I was going to complain about it being so late until I remembered I'm on eastern time, and the game is not...


----------



## smarch

Yeah and I told myself I was going to bed...

I stay so everyone else leaves?  I guess I smell or something


----------



## AmRoKo

Jacqui said:


> In the middle of doing it, if you don't change any of the plans?



Yes. I'm very finicky when it comes to building something. lol


----------



## AmRoKo

Jacqui said:


> Me? Actually I have never watched male strippers. They don't do a thing for me.



You know this is your dream guy lol.


----------



## AmRoKo

Enjoy the nightmares everyone.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> Yeah and I told myself I was going to bed...
> 
> I stay so everyone else leaves?  I guess I smell or something


have you heard of a shower?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AmRoKo said:


> You know this is your dream guy lol.
> 
> View attachment 114086


thats a really weird thing to be into......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AmRoKo said:


> You know this is your dream guy lol.
> 
> View attachment 114086


do you also find this to be attractive?


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> have you heard of a shower?


I shower, frequently actually. It's the whole being a Buckeyes fan that made everyone go away I know it... They always do.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> I shower, frequently actually. It's the whole being a Buckeyes fan that made everyone go away I know it... They always do.


i no understand or care for sports.


----------



## mike taylor

Well congratulations Ohio fans . Good game . My quack isn't as loud but its still here . Quack quack good game .


----------



## Momof4

I have to give it to Ohio, well played. There's always next year Ducks!


----------



## leigti

Practically none of the football teams I rooted for this weekend one. oh well.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## leigti

I like to watch pro football, Equestrian sports, and Skiing.


----------



## tortdad

That was a beat down


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Well congratulations Ohio fans . Good game . My quack isn't as loud but its still here . Quack quack good game .


 It was definitely a good game (although not going to lie most of the Ducks action was going on when I trimmed my hair... I started during halftime assuming i'd be done... then I came out and there were 6 minutes left in the third! ) So since I saw mostly only Ohio advances I can't say much more. But it was good enough to keep me up until midnight so that says enough... I'm now a working zombie here sipping my coffee trying to awaken, time zones are stupid, I think they're an invention to specifically make people stay a fan of teams in their own time zone!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. Sad day for this here Cowboy after the Duck lose last night. Good job Buckeyes! ! I can see many more meet ups like this in our future. But here is some advise. Stop rioting! Tear gas had to be used? Really you guys?


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all. Sad day for this here Cowboy after the Duck lose last night. Good job Buckeyes! ! I can see many more meet ups like this in our future. But here is some advise. Stop rioting! Tear gas had to be used? Really you guys?


 Wait really? Tear gas!? I was lucky to have the game aired here, but the news like that i'll probably hear nothing of without actually going looking for it. 
Its so uncalled for when fans riot, it says nothing about the fans or the team. Then again I guess people could call me one of those fans who isn't a "real" fan because I don't flip out when a team looses (unless the refs are making terrible calls, the refs don't like the Bruins...) I mean I want my team to win, but i'm not going to go bat-poop crazy if they don't, you just silently accept it and hope the winning fans aren't sore-winners.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  we are one day away from Roatan


----------



## smarch

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  we are one day away from Roatan
> View attachment 114112


 I love the sea, so peaceful and takes you away from all of your world problems


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good Morning Everyone!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Good Morning Everyone!


 Good morning (afternoon) Abdulla! How are you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

lol. So True...


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Good morning (afternoon) Abdulla! How are you?


I'm good. Thanks for Asking!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't know maybe i will be a stripper so i can earn some money.


I don't even know what to day to that.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 114117
> 
> lol. So True...


Watching ANY news makes my brain melt. 
Those people deserve an award for monotony!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> I talk nicely, but from my record with people no one really knows how to "talk nice" to an Ohio fan...


You mean the Browns?
Please. I've given up on them! Our college team does better.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why?


This is something you can only discover my reversing genders.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Come-on! We need a Ohio fan to talk nicely to .


LOL!
I didn't watch. 
Who won? Assuming you guys, because the Browns are usually very effective at losing.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You mean the Browns?
> Please. I've given up on them! Our college team does better.


 Nope, College. Buckeyes all the way  I'm from MA so for the NFL stuff I'm Pats all the way (even though I care less about NFL, its boring...) I honeslty have no idea why I ended up a Buckeyes fan, I have idea but no one would like those reasons lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> View attachment 114078
> 
> Jeeze I go and give my hair a trim and all heck breaks loose in the game...
> 
> Aaaaand I have to go to bed because I'm already at the point of being groggy all day tomorrow... I was going to complain about it being so late until I remembered I'm on eastern time, and the game is not...


I'd love to have short hair like that. 
I do have short hair, but I'm goring it out because I'm tired of having it on my neck... longer and I can pin it up. 
I actually really like my hair curly, so I got a perm a while ago... funny thing is, my mom has very very curly hair... which she gave to everyone but me


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Nope, College. Buckeyes all the way  I'm from MA so for the NFL stuff I'm Pats all the way (even though I care less about NFL, its boring...) I honeslty have no idea why I ended up a Buckeyes fan, I have idea but no one would like those reasons lol



TBDBITL, obviously


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Nope, College. Buckeyes all the way  I'm from MA so for the NFL stuff I'm Pats all the way (even though I care less about NFL, its boring...) I honeslty have no idea why I ended up a Buckeyes fan, I have idea but no one would like those reasons lol


Out college team is pretty good. 
Maybe them and the major leuge team should switch


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Watching ANY news makes my brain melt.
> Those people deserve an award for monotony!


I'm referring to this:
http://huff.to/1xfv0Ji
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...8.html?1421145619&ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000067
http://huff.to/1u1wHzs




#foxnewsfacts


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> TBDBITL, obviously


What is that?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What is that?



Awesome


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm referring to this:
> http://huff.to/1xfv0Ji
> http://huff.to/1y6X08W
> http://huff.to/1u1wHzs
> View attachment 114123
> 
> View attachment 114124
> 
> #foxnewsfacts


Hmm, yeah. 
Sarcastically-
So proud of you, Fox. SO proud.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What is that?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

For some REAL news, though-
http://www.livescience.com/49412-1795-time-capsule-opened.html
http://www.livescience.com/49435-san-andreas-fault-less-creepy.html
and on the bright side, we had less earthquakes this year.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello!
What even happened last night? It sounds like you guys almost hired a male stripper. 
I'dve skipped out!
It is sunny here!
The snows isn't melting!
And it's only 10'! 
Yeah... it warmed up, and then it cooled wayyyy down. 
What are your plans or your day?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


>



Excellent!!


----------



## Yvonne G

OK..."Fox News Bad!" Let's leave it at that, shall we?


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm referring to this:
> http://huff.to/1xfv0Ji
> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...8.html?1421145619&ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000067
> http://huff.to/1u1wHzs
> View attachment 114123
> 
> View attachment 114124
> 
> #foxnewsfacts


 After the Boston Marathon Bombings and during the manhunt that followed my mum had on Fox watching the updates (no idea why she chose fox when it was all over the TV) they were talking about how the survivors had "multiple decapitations" ... ummm try "amputations"??


----------



## smarch

So I understand sports. At least at a good enough level, but I'm HORRIBLE with names, does anyone have brilliant ways you get better at names of players so I can talk like the guys?


----------



## tortdad

Chat is not the place for religion or political topics....


----------



## AmRoKo

tortdad said:


> Chat is not the place for religion or political topics....


----------



## smarch

Yeah I dropped that topic a little late, but I didn't really bring in politics or anything, that was just a funny mistake, I mean any station in the height of all the chaos could have said decapitation instead of amputation in the height of all that was going on, that just happens to be a few days I actually watched any news


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> So I understand sports. At least at a good enough level, but I'm HORRIBLE with names, does anyone have brilliant ways you get better at names of players so I can talk like the guys?



Come up with Sawyer-esque nicknames for any player you can't remember the name of.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Come up with Sawyer-esque nicknames for any player you can't remember the name of.


 So when I start talking about a whole lot of people no ones ever heard of?! lol I can picture it now blank stares as I start talking about imaginary people they've never heard of


----------



## Yvonne G

".....er....uh...you know, that guy who throws the ball...I think his name is Huckleberry! Ya, that's it...Huckleberry!!"


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> ".....er....uh...you know, that guy who throws the ball...I think his name is Huckleberry! Ya, that's it...Huckleberry!!"


 Go with the default and always say John Smith? bound to be right eventually lol


----------



## jaizei

Wrong Sawyer. 

Like if you wanted to talk about Polamalu, "curly sue". Google and you'll get it.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Elohi

jaizei said:


>


The band geek in me squee's.


----------



## smarch

Transformation Tuesday: Harold 1 week



In case you forgot what he did look like:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AmRoKo said:


> View attachment 114146


Or Chuck Norris!!


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Transformation Tuesday: Harold 1 week
> View attachment 114147
> 
> 
> In case you forgot what he did look like:
> View attachment 114148


His color looks good


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> His color looks good


 Thanks  I'm excited to see what the weeks will tell, and i'm glad he's much happier here, he now eats with more vigor and recognizes my fingers up top as food time. 

Sidenote to everyone, his short fins do not make him a she, he's a Halfmoon Palcat (however that spelling is) at the store there weren't many with a lot of color or any regular veiltails, but I came for a fish and there were some, so I got a pricier one because I picked up the most active one I saw and if you know me, at that moment he was coming home with me. I've been meaning to go back, there was one in a "display" vase thing whose fins weren't looking good, if he was still there I want to ask to get him out and take him (empty 10 gal at home can house him and heal him)


----------



## smarch

Anyone else notice spam here is getting stupider? Just ran across one and I could not understand a bit of it because of either a completely botched translation or it just being sheer nonsense... yet using the "f-word"  now has spam always been so stupid because it used to just try to sell me stuff now its nonsense... or I just never noticed before.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Anyone else notice spam here is getting stupider? Just ran across one and I could not understand a bit of it because of either a completely botched translation or it just being sheer nonsense... yet using the "f-word"  now has spam always been so stupid because it used to just try to sell me stuff now its nonsense... or I just never noticed before.


This is because this useless text may trick the spam filter.  
Source: Wikipedia 
Spam probably isn't changing, the forum's spam filters are probably becoming better...


----------



## Jacqui

AmRoKo said:


> You know this is your dream guy lol.
> 
> View attachment 114086



Yuck, no.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Yeah and I told myself I was going to bed...
> 
> I stay so everyone else leaves?  I guess I smell or something



We would never know if you did.


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, what happened to the constant score updates yesterday?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> We would never know if you did.


 This is why I like you guys, I can be wearing whatever the heck I want (or don't want: but I much prefer clothes lol) and no one would know or judge. and if you could smell me THAT would be a problem lol then it'd be time for some super showers!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Chat is not the place for religion or political topics....



Very correct!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> This is because this useless text may trick the spam filter.
> Source: Wikipedia
> Spam probably isn't changing, the forum's spam filters are probably becoming better...


 Then yay filters! ... still kind of upsetting that it got through with that specific swear word though, I mean first off that just shows how much trash it was, but i'm hoping no youngings went to go report it and saw it, one thing for them to invade our forum another to invade swears-a-flying


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Very correct!


 except when we have questions that people are willing to answer  Abdulla's taught me a lot more than he probably realizes


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> This is why I like you guys, I can be wearing whatever the heck I want (or don't want: but I much prefer clothes lol) and no one would know or judge. and if you could smell me THAT would be a problem lol then it'd be time for some super showers!



We are a clothing optional forum.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> except when we have questions that people are willing to answer  Abdulla's taught me a lot more than he probably realizes



Actually with questions, PMs would be the way to go.


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon everybody! *waves* The sun is brightly shining, but it's cold out there.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> We are a clothing optional forum.


 Now everytime i'm on here I'm going to be wondering who's wearing clothes or not... or who may be sitting on the toilet with their phone or not!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Actually with questions, PMs would be the way to go.


 And this is why you're a boss because I clearly didn't think of the obvious lol


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon everybody! *waves* The sun is brightly shining, but it's cold out there.


 Good afternoon! Its been so chilly lately when I ask Siri on my phone what the temperature is she shivers!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Now everytime i'm on here I'm going to be wondering who's wearing clothes or not... or who may be sitting on the toilet with their phone or not!



 Makes it much more interesting, huh.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Good afternoon! Its been so chilly lately when I ask Siri on my phone what the temperature is she shivers!



lol! Atleast here we are above the negative numbers, so no real complaining going on.


----------



## Jacqui

Noel, what a relaxing view. Did you see anything in the water (or jumping above it)? How is the food?


----------



## Jacqui

Back to the betta pictures.... he is sure getting pretty. I enjoy seeing betas with all their interesting and vibrant colors. Not much into some of the tail and fin options, with my preference to the more ordinary "normal" type.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Makes it much more interesting, huh.


 Yeah but honestly not weird, I mean I used to text from the shower-bag the phone and go... see clearly I didn't realize shower time is the one time people will leave you alone. I mean if it was a phone call or video chat things would be weird, but what we don't know doesn't hurt us.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Back to the betta pictures.... he is sure getting pretty. I enjoy seeing betas with all their interesting and vibrant colors. Not much into some of the tail and fin options, with my preference to the more ordinary "normal" type.


 Thanks  call me the Beta Whisperer! he's such great company, I make faces at him sometimes just to relax some. 
I usually just get the "normal" ones because they're cheapest and still pretty... but have you ever seen a crowntail betta!? gorgeous!!!
And I only ended up with a "special" one because they didn't have a regular one.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Yeah but honestly not weird, I mean I used to text from the shower-bag the phone and go... see clearly I didn't realize shower time is the one time people will leave you alone. I mean if it was a phone call or video chat things would be weird, but what we don't know doesn't hurt us.



In a way, kinda neat that folks might be that relaxed/comfortable around us. I love when folks post pictures they took just as things are. Like with the water dish just having been used in the background or a messy room in the background.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh my...that really IS pretty!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Thanks  call me the Beta Whisperer! he's such great company, I make faces at him sometimes just to relax some.
> I usually just get the "normal" ones because they're cheapest and still pretty... but have you ever seen a crowntail betta!? gorgeous!!!
> And I only ended up with a "special" one because they didn't have a regular one.


Now that one is gorgeous! That's the color I usually went with when I had some. I never owned a "fancy" one because I went with cheap.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> except when we have questions that people are willing to answer  Abdulla's taught me a lot more than he probably realizes


Thanks Sarah. It's hard to understand Middle Eastern politics.


----------



## Jacqui

When i worked over nights at WalMart I always made sure to go past the fish tanks during the night. Especially on the weekends we would have folks (usually teens) come in and they would dump two betas into one container.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Now that one is gorgeous! That's the color I usually went with when I had some. I never owned a "fancy" one because I went with cheap.


What a Beauty!!!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Now that one is gorgeous! That's the color I usually went with when I had some. I never owned a "fancy" one because I went with cheap.


 Surprisingly they're the second cheapest, and I've found them at walmart too. I've saved walmart betas before too, my last one Frank, that I recently lost when my 10gal wiped out my 2 was almost 3!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi Jacqui!
Good thing @dmmj isn't on right now... 'clothing optional' seems to be his thing.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi Jacqui!
> Good thing dmmj isn't on right now... 'clothing optional' seems to be his thing.



*chuckles* yeppers


----------



## smarch

Perhaps someone here can answer this. Has anyone ever repaired shoes with hot glue? I have this "shoe goo" fix that's supposed to mend the sole back to the shoe part, but it always takes too long and ends up drying lumpy, but I read hot glue was originally made for shoe repair, and being a sculptor I have loads of hot glue. 
I've had these shoes since I started working here 4 years ago and bought them with my first ever paycheck, a real pair of Vans, when these started dying I even bought a new pair same style different pattern but they broke in wrong... I just want them fixed good! (water has been a big problem in winter)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Well, if it was waterproof glue. 
Thing with hot glue is that once the original connection gets separates or damaged, it's no good anymore and just falls apart,.
Water tends to do that


----------



## Jacqui

Why not take to a real shoe repair shop? I'd hate for you to try something that ruins them.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, if it was waterproof glue.
> Thing with hot glue is that once the original connection gets separates or damaged, it's no good anymore and just falls apart,.
> Water tends to do that


I don't think I've ever had a problem with hot glue letting go, minus on plastics since hot glue isn't meant to hold plastics since it is one itself.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Why not take to a real shoe repair shop? I'd hate for you to try something that ruins them.


 I think if I brought them to a repair shop they'd laugh at me, I mean they're so worn down and broken in. The supports got so smushed I had to add heal/arch inserts to have them "normal" and the soles are starting to undo in more places than not now. I mean how broken can you bring shoes in? boots are one thing but a "random" pair of skate shoes?


----------



## Jacqui

A well broke in pair of shoes is priceless.


----------



## smarch

speaking of footwear I've been wanting a real pair of boots for ages!! Cowboy boots, not the fashion girly crap, but also not like screaming "I'm a manly man" and I want them to last! So where online would I look? Since I wont be finding me a cowboy boot store anywhere up here in MA! And if not who wants to go on a shopping spree for this girl!? I'd gladly prepay shipping and boots to any of the people I see here often, I trust you guys enough.


----------



## Jacqui

I just checked the weather forecast... :0 we are suppose to be in the fifties by the end of the week!!!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I just checked the weather forecast... :0 we are suppose to be in the fifties by the end of the week!!!


 now is that high or low? because for us right now that would be tropical!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> now is that high or low? because for us right now that would be tropical!



Highs. It's so nice to have above 32 degree days to look forward to again. Yardwork here I come!!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Highs. It's so nice to have above 32 degree days to look forward to again. Yardwork here I come!!


 yesterday here was 35, perfect sunroof temperature (I'm a nut who likes cold) but it was raining  then we had a feeze overnight and the edges of the roads became an ice sheet!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> speaking of footwear I've been wanting a real pair of boots for ages!! Cowboy boots, not the fashion girly crap, but also not like screaming "I'm a manly man" and I want them to last! So where online would I look? Since I wont be finding me a cowboy boot store anywhere up here in MA! And if not who wants to go on a shopping spree for this girl!? I'd gladly prepay shipping and boots to any of the people I see here often, I trust you guys enough.


Check out Justin Boots...
http://www.justinboots.com
I wear their ranch boot and mine have lasted at least 10 years. Resoled them once. New heals once as well. Well worth the money.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Ken, what happened to the constant score updates yesterday?


We had a small group of folks here for the game. Between not wanting to be rude to them, and coming home after the game started and needing to catchup, and trying to hide my tears, I couldn't do it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is close to the boot I wear. Mine doesn't have the fancy tool work on the upper though, and I wear my Levi's on the outside. 
http://www.justinboots.com/footwear/men/collections/stampede/7200


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is close to the boot I wear. Mine doesn't have the fancy tool work on the upper though, and I wear my Levi's on the outside.
> http://www.justinboots.com/footwear/men/collections/stampede/7200


Well here it is...
http://www.justinboots.com/footwear/men/styles/roper-boots/JB3001


----------



## AmRoKo

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We had a small group of folks here for the game. Between not wanting to be rude to them, and coming home after the game started and needing to catchup, *and trying to hide my tears*, I couldn't do it.



I'm sure they would have been manly tears of manliness.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well here it is...
> http://www.justinboots.com/footwear/men/styles/roper-boots/JB3001





I'm liking this pair


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't even know what to day to that.


dont judge


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> View attachment 114176
> 
> I'm liking this pair


Yup. That's a good looking pair. I wish my farm supply had had this all those years ago when I got mine, likely would've picked them up. Enough tooling to have class, not so much to be called Billy Ray.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@smarch, try to find a local dealer. Nothing beats trying them on and walking around a store in them first.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


hey nick it looks like no one said hi to us


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey nick it looks like no one said hi to us


 Who's Nick?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Who's Nick?


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @smarch, try to find a local dealer. Nothing beats trying them on and walking around a store in them first.


I was looking on Amazon and discovered there's steel toe ones very similar to that, which would kill 2 birds with one stone since I have to have steel toes come summer when I work full time engineering and need to go out to the shop... Might as well make the pair I have to wear out there be a cozy pair I very much like as well (AND!! If I wait until I'm full time work pays up to a certain amount for steel toes so I could probably get $30 from them off the total!) but in my search I'll be looking for local shops, because let's face it now I'm dipping into wearing guy shoes, which I do sometimes and know the size but the fit is always different, I just hope there's something somewhere in the New England area... Such boots are in short supply here, unless you're looking for cheap made "fashion" shoes


----------



## mike taylor

Here's a picture of my wifes boots . One is for work the other for play . The black ones cost some cash $ they were like 500.00 bucks . The other ones are Justins they are like 100.00 .


----------



## mike taylor

Crap forgot pictures!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Crap forgot pictures!


I was just glad to not have to point that out to you.


----------



## Jacqui

All of these boots are making me think of an old song about bbbbooots.


----------



## Jacqui

*Evening folks! *


----------



## Jacqui

I am going to be missing Jeff even more tomorrow, when my odd times to use his laptop are all over.  We have been sitting waiting for just about five hours for his load to be ready. They are know thinking another half hour. Kinda goofs up his running hours, but he should still just squeeze into his delivery location on time.


----------



## mike taylor

Evening freak! Haha yes Ken I'm a little sleepy today . It may because of the gumbo and beers . Haha


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Nick. I would ask how school was, but I don't want to hear it was boring or any other such silly talk.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Evening freak! Haha yes Ken I'm a little sleepy today . It may because of the gumbo and beers . Haha



Had a nice amount of them both yesterday, did you.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Hi Nick. I would ask how school was, but I don't want to hear it was boring or any other such silly talk.


i studied my *** off for a math test....but i failed.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I am going to be missing Jeff even more tomorrow, when my odd times to use his laptop are all over.  We have been sitting waiting for just about five hours for his load to be ready. They are know thinking another half hour. Kinda goofs up his running hours, but he should still just squeeze into his delivery location on time.



Something I got to thinking about the other day; how many miles does Jeff drive in a year?


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Had a nice amount of them both yesterday, did you.


Surely did!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i studied my *** off for a math test....but i failed.



But atleast you tried, that should count for a lot (especially in your own mind). Next time start at the beginning and make sure as you go along you understand what is going on and how to do it, rather then cram all learning in at the last moment.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Something I got to thinking about the other day; how many miles does Jeff drive in a year?



Various greatly and depends on if running as a team, but roughly 130,000.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

yellow turtle i know our lurking!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yellow turtle i know our lurking!



Is that bad? How do you know she is really there?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Is that bad? How do you know she is really there?


i can smell her


----------



## Jacqui

Have you all saw how livestock haulers have their semitrucks and tailors all lighted up? We are just going back into the plant to get our load and there is an area where all the livestock trucks are sitting with all those lights on. It's a very pretty sight.


----------



## Jacqui

Sure your not just smelling yourself Nick?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Sure your not just smelling yourself Nick?


thats rude


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yellow turtle i know our lurking!



It works better if you tag her.


I see @Yellow Turtle01 crouching in the bushes as well.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> It works better if you tag her.
> 
> 
> I see @Yellow Turtle01 crouching in the bushes as well.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 114212



Now that's just mean.


----------



## AmRoKo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 114212



Yellow turtle needs to find a better hiding spot. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats rude



No more then you saying you could smell her was. Of course, neither of us stated that she smelled bad.


----------



## AmRoKo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i studied my *** off for a math test....but i failed.



Hey Try out the website Khan Academy. Make a profile there it's wonderful for math tutoring and other stuff as well.


----------



## smarch

Ugh I think my kindeys are acting up  I'm in so much pain and discomfort! The way I've popped tums it wouldn't surprise me if I had a stone... Buttttt I'm also quite a hypochondriac so who knows


----------



## AmRoKo

smarch said:


> Ugh I think my kindeys are acting up  I'm in so much pain and discomfort! The way I've popped tums it wouldn't surprise me if I had a stone... Buttttt I'm also quite a hypochondriac so who knows



Drink water. Water will help wash out excess salt/bacteria.


----------



## tortdad

Just drink beer. It has plenty of water to flush your kidneys and we can also find out if your liver is working properly. If it's a stone the beer will numb you up so you can pass it. 

It's a win, win! 

Your bosses shouldn't mind too much. Just tell them it's part of a medical study


----------



## Momof4

Good Evening! Just got home from soccer practice and listening to my son practice his sax while my daughter dances around with a lacrosse stick! 
I hope your ok Smarch! It sounds painful!


----------



## Momof4

I like tortdad's idea!!


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Good Evening! Just got home from soccer practice and listening to my son practice his sax while my daughter dances around with a lacrosse stick!
> I hope your ok Smarch! It sounds painful!


 I had to re read this. I read you listened to your son practice sex,lol

That's what I get for trying to skim instead of taking the time to fully read things


----------



## tortdad

You know your old when it's 9:00 and you've been in bed 30 mins already.


----------



## jaizei

Who needs sleep when you have swag


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Just drink beer. It has plenty of water to flush your kidneys and we can also find out if your liver is working properly. If it's a stone the beer will numb you up so you can pass it.
> 
> It's a win, win!
> 
> Your bosses shouldn't mind too much. Just tell them it's part of a medical study


i like juice boxes . i no know what beer taste like cause I'm good child.


----------



## phebe121

tortdad said:


> Just drink beer. It has plenty of water to flush your kidneys and we can also find out if your liver is working properly. If it's a stone the beer will numb you up so you can pass it.
> 
> It's a win, win!
> 
> Your bosses shouldn't mind too much. Just tell them it's part of a medical study



My bf has done this.no joke it works but he said it hurt comming out the straw end to put it nice


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Who needs sleep when you have swag


yea!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

phebe121 said:


> My bf has done this.no joke it works but he said it hurt comming out the straw end to put it nice


I'm getting sad now. Ouch.


----------



## AmRoKo

phebe121 said:


> My bf has done this.no joke it works but he said it hurt comming out the straw end to put it nice


----------



## smarch

AmRoKo said:


> Drink water. Water will help wash out excess salt/bacteria.


Yeah, tomorrow I'll be roughing it out without coffee or mt dew and bringing a whole lot of plain water with me to work. I've decided maybe it's not kidneys I may just be jumping to conclusions but something along the piping isn't right right now. Hopefully a whole lot of water will help


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Just drink beer. It has plenty of water to flush your kidneys and we can also find out if your liver is working properly. If it's a stone the beer will numb you up so you can pass it.
> 
> It's a win, win!
> 
> Your bosses shouldn't mind too much. Just tell them it's part of a medical study


Don't think the boss man (my dad) would be very amused by that!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Don't think the boss man (my dad) would be very amused by that!


Bring his brand and enough to share.


----------



## smarch

Well by this logic if I drink enough of my tequila and margarita mix it'd send all sorts of water down and it would certainly numb... And heck of i had enough I wouldn't even know I was going! Lol. But for real hopefully this nonsense works itself out I HATE Drs!


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Bring his brand and enough to share.


Great try ... But my parents don't drink, like ever


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Awkward…


----------



## Elohi

My house is SO loud right now. Loud music. Drums playing along. My piano man in the garage doing his own thing. Good thing I love music. YEESH!!


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Awkward…


Tell me about it. And they think I'm an alcoholic for drinking a beer every once in a while...


----------



## smarch

Well Nank has a nice roomy humid hide all nice and enclosed for him... But he chooses the log instead to sleep in... The log adds extra terrain and he's always had it so I took it to the new enclosure... This week he's proven to me just how much he will do exactly what I don't want him to!! Heck I mean if he's comfier in his log that's quite ok since he's comfy but I mean there's a nice little mansion and he chooses the hut outside!


----------



## Jacqui

Stones are no fun, hope that's not the issue.


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, was the interview today? If so, how did it go?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Ken, was the interview today? If so, how did it go?


It went well. Just waiting to hear more. I was hoping, I think, for an offer.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello All TFO friend.

May everyone sleep tight and have a sweet dream. I'm here working on other side of the earth to wish you a dandy day tomorrow.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It went well. Just waiting to hear more. I was hoping, I think, for an offer.


Best wishes to you Sir. 

May the good news come soon! ! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Hello All TFO friend.
> 
> May everyone sleep tight and have a sweet dream. I'm here working on other side of the earth to wish you a dandy day tomorrow.


hey boua! did you put your torts in you will to me yet?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey boua! did you put your torts in you will to me yet?


Over my dead body! ! ! !

You got Swag, why you need torts?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Over my dead body! ! ! !
> 
> You got Swag, why you need torts?


i throw away my swag. now give me your torts!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

what species of torts do you have?


----------



## bouaboua

You can throw away your Swag but why should I gave you my torts? 

I'm not Ken. I have no candy for you too. Sorry ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

8 different kind.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> You can throw away your Swag but why should I gave you my torts?
> 
> I'm not Ken. I have no candy for you too. Sorry ! ! ! !


because I'm am really good at caring for tortoises and I'm awesome. i don't take any of kens candy


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> 8 different kind.


name them all please.


----------



## bouaboua

Radiated.
Leopard.
Marginnated.
Hermanns.
Cal Desert Tortoise.
TX Desert Tortoise.
Sulcata
Burmese star.
India Star

Sorry! I lie......9 different kind.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Radiated.
> Leopard.
> Marginnated.
> Hermanns.
> Cal Desert Tortoise.
> TX Desert Tortoise.
> Sulcata
> Burmese star.
> India Star
> 
> Sorry! I lie......9 different kind.


my mouth is watering, from thinking about owning all those torts! how many of each?


----------



## bouaboua

Radiated~7
Leopard~5
Marginnated~1
Hermanns~3
Cal Desert Tortoise~1
TX Desert Tortoise~1
Sulcata~1
Burmese star~4
India Star~1


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Radiated~7
> Leopard~5
> Marginnated~1
> Hermanns~3
> Cal Desert Tortoise~1
> TX Desert Tortoise~1
> Sulcata~1
> Burmese star~4
> India Star~1


24 tortoises!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

I do all the house chore.....So my Mom and my wife let ma have them. 

No need for heavy breathing, unless you are vacuuming! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> I do all the house chore.....So my Mom and my wife let ma have them.
> 
> No need for heavy breathing, unless you are vacuuming! ! !


so if i be a good nickyand o all my chores i will get all your tortoises? oh yea by the way I might be moving to Pennsylvania in like a year or less, so you better give me your torts soon!


----------



## bouaboua

I'm not your Mom! 

Enjoy the sunny Cal, little Nicky. Soon will be the snowy Penn.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> I'm not your Mom!
> 
> Enjoy the sunny Cal, little Nicky. Soon will be the snowy Penn.


so your not giving me your torts?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> so your not giving me your torts?


Told you to stay in school ! ! ! ! !

Unless you are Bill Gates.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Told you to stay in school ! ! ! ! !
> 
> Unless you are Bill Gates.


thats not the answer i asked for!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Good night Nick! 

You need to have clear mind for school tomorrow.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Good night Nick!
> 
> You need to have clear mind for school tomorrow.


i have a big test tomorrow stop distracting me!!!


----------



## bouaboua

I share no credit of distracting you. 

You need lots of luck for your big test tomorrow if you don't go to bed soon. Unless you are studying......second thought.......NOT! ! !! Good night!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I F******* HATE SCHOOL SO MUCH! I STUDIED FOR HOURS AND I CANT REMEMBER ANY OF THIS STUFF!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> It works better if you tag her.
> 
> 
> I see @Yellow Turtle01 crouching in the bushes as well.


Ouch.
Although, got the message across!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I F******* HATE SCHOOL SO MUCH! I STUDIED FOR HOURS AND I CANT REMEMBER ANY OF THIS STUFF!


Pull yourself together Nickeypoo. 
Now. okay, yeah sure, school sucks, right?
No. 
Okay I get you feeling that 'I'm not remembering don't wanna do this' attitude. SERIOUSLY. JUST PULL IT TOGETHER.
Moaning and whining about _gets you nowhere. _You have to read it with an open, willing mind, or else it won't do anything for you. 
You want better grades than D's? DO something about it! Don't just moan and complain about how much _you think_ school sucks! 
You need to start with a clean slate on this. Be willing. Do the work. And you won't get D's. 
Getting better grades _takes hard work._ I think you could do it, but you need to have a more open attitude toward school.
You want to complain?
Ditch your nonexistent 'swag' and pull it together.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I F******* HATE SCHOOL SO MUCH! I STUDIED FOR HOURS AND I CANT REMEMBER ANY OF THIS STUFF!


 ok, it sounds like maybe you just genuinely have issues with school rather than you hating school "just because". 
1. Talk to the teachers in the classes you struggle in, I'm actually personal friends with a few of my high school teachers now, and they really do love when people who aren't doing great ask for help, it shows you care and if you show you're trying and willing to put in effort they're also more than willing to give extra credit opportunities
-any extra credit ever no matter how small, or big, or annoying, do it, it can only help a grade and shows you care
-NEVER skip homework (I was the most guilty of this ever in high school I literally never did homework)-in math especially the homework helps you learn as you go rather than cramming it in or making it up come the test

2. tutors- "not cool" I know, but if you don't want to go to the teacher a peer will be a good help too, because being your age or close to it, they know best how you may learn and just went through having to learn it recently too

3. flashcards, flashcards, flashcards!! Index cards are cheeap, you could even cut up paper if you had to, no excuse not to! when you have vocab in English theres absolutely no reason not to do this (I started doing it mid-way through sophomore year and it was magic!) literally just go through them once a night, sort out ones you knew and ones you didn't, keep them separate and keep checking on ones you didn't know and just every once and a while (few days) check on the ones you did know just to refresh, re-separate any if you didn't know them. 

4. always take notes! but they teach you all wrong how to do that- copying only helps so much, you're not going to want to read pages and pages of notes, shorten and abbreviate as much as you can- if your teacher tells you something that is funny or will help you remember write it either with the definition or in a margin (that's what they're their for) go through after and highlight certain things that seem especially important or that you think you'll need to work extra to remember. (a couple of colors are helpful), and make sure your handwriting is legible to you, finding out you cant read your own notes is a pretty terrible feeling. 

5. Planner/agenda-do you use it? Use it! put in all the tests and quizzes and homework, and schedule in study times something as little as "flip through___ flash cards" cross them off when you're done, it'll keep you completely organized, no surprises, when I started using my planner I became attached to it! I had to get a special one now with insert-able pages so I don't have to get a new one every year, that thing is my best friend, befriend yours. Name it if you have to, no one needs to know. decorate it- tortoise pictures anyone!? (and seeing their faces would probably make you smile-these are the reaons my desk at work has franklin pictures)

6. My math advice you'll hate the most, but lets face it math is hard and it takes a lot of time. Don't just blow through your math homework just to make it look done, math homework is pretty much the single most important part of math, because you're doing problems, just like you would for a test, check the answers, consult Bob (back of book) if you have problems that are back there- if not I suggest doing one of those so you'll know the answer. Take your time, if something isn't coming out right double check, go back try again, its all a learning from experience thing- this is true in life too so might as well get that now too 

ummm that's all I can think of right now, but I mean I hope at least something here helped some. 

You could always take my path. Pick a college you like and may want to go to, get a few things from there as motivation and inspiration and remember why you're doing high school right now. 

I'm also more than willing to try to help you! I'm 21 I didn't do high school that long ago- and my brother is a sophomore (what grade are you?) but my brother is practically a math genius so if theres a math concept you need help I can try to help. 

Also, when studying tell your tortoises about what you're learning, Nank is probably informed enough to have his own college degree at this point! He pulls right up to the side of his tank and "listens"


----------



## smarch

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It went well. Just waiting to hear more. I was hoping, I think, for an offer.



That sounds promising. Good luck.


----------



## smarch

Hmmm ya know what I think i'm going to make a study thread just for @russian/sulcata/tortoise that way it'll all be in one place and easy to find!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Good morning everyone!



*Good morning! *


----------



## AmRoKo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I F******* HATE SCHOOL SO MUCH! I STUDIED FOR HOURS AND I CANT REMEMBER ANY OF THIS STUFF!



Did you check out the site Khan Academy? You really need to if you haven't, not only do you do the work but there are video tutorials and what not.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Hmmm ya know what I think i'm going to make a study thread just for @russian/sulcata/tortoise that way it'll all be in one place and easy to find!



...and she did too.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> ...and she did too.


 Hey I mean it honeslty sounds more like he hates school because of having trouble than hating school being the reason for the trouble. Might as well be that friend who helps since I was there less than 6 years ago. Everybody needs someone looking out for them, and he has a whole forum, I know i'm just the start of it.


----------



## Jacqui

Now it comes down to if he really wants to change things.


----------



## leigti

I think it is test anxiety more than anything else.


----------



## juli11

Hey guys I hope everything is alright. For me it's time to go the field and picking some earthworm that's much cheaper than buying than in the Internet. And also we have nice weather here when you think about that we have winter at the moment 


And 6 degrees


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi guys.
It's mildly sunny today! Yay!

I was in a lesser mood when I came here... I am done being nice to you about your school work, Nick. This is really just enough, to me.
If taking away your torts or something you care about, that that's what it. will. take. 
I'm sorry to be harsh, but you need to realize the bigger picture here.


----------



## Jacqui

Good luck worming!!


----------



## Jacqui

Oh oh, she's going with tough love Nick.  (it's about time)


----------



## Jacqui

It should be sunny here today, as we work on that warming trend. I can't believe it's going to be in the 50s by Friday!! *happy dance* It's going to be yardwork time!!


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 114212



Talk about rude! Not nice, Little Nicky poo.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Now it comes down to if he really wants to change things.


 I think he does, why else even bother telling us about the grades? Why be frustrated at studying and failing. I mean I'd rather play the assuming game with me either helping and looking dumb or not offering to help and knowing I possibly could have.


----------



## smarch

I always shut down when people pulled the tough love stuff on my grades and threatened to take stuff I liked. That's why I took my approach.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't know if he was telling the truth when he said he is dyslexic, but if that's really the case, I imagine it's pretty frustrating trying to learn.


----------



## Jacqui

I just hope he is willing to do the work to make the change.


----------



## Elohi

Dyslexia is a qualifying condition for an IEP. Individual education plans are meant to assist a student in succeeding by accommodating the student with changes in the school setting, the academic structure, homework modifications, breaks, and even therapies. He shouldn't he struggling in misery alone. Nick, do you have an IEP? You CAN advocate for yourself.


----------



## leigti

He can also have an IEP for test anxiety.


----------



## Elohi

leigti said:


> He can also have an IEP for test anxiety.


My sons IEP is for severe anxiety. It's been helpful the last two years. It takes work. It's been a very difficult road to get him where he's at today.


----------



## smarch

Good news on the kidneys or whatever the heck wasn't right, I'm still kinda in pain if I move or sit the wrong way, but things seem a little more normal after drinking so far around 38oz of water. Good because I really didn't want to have to go to the dr!


----------



## AmRoKo

smarch said:


> Good news on the kidneys or whatever the heck wasn't right, I'm still kinda in pain if I move or sit the wrong way, but things seem a little more normal after drinking so far around 38oz of water. Good because I really didn't want to have to go to the dr!



Drink more and then drink some more. Really all that water will help wash out the kidneys.


----------



## smarch

AmRoKo said:


> Drink more and then drink some more. Really all that water will help wash out the kidneys.


 yup I'm already on my second water bottle that I hope to finish before lunch, then I have a liter of sparking water for after, and a flavored water bottle too. I'm doing all I can... I've taken sooooo many trips to the ladies room its embarrassing lol


----------



## AmRoKo

smarch said:


> yup I'm already on my second water bottle that I hope to finish before lunch, then I have a liter of sparking water for after, and a flavored water bottle too. I'm doing all I can... I've taken sooooo many trips to the ladies room its embarrassing lol



Yeah I was about to put down make sure your near a bathroom lol.


----------



## smarch

AmRoKo said:


> Yeah I was about to put down make sure your near a bathroom lol.


 Thankfully we have one right on our floor... the guys have to go up stairs... although I don't mind walking. 
none of this is helping the newly developed headache... pain in the butt when you have a headache that goes away until the meds wear off! I suppose that is the life of a tension headache


----------



## Momof4

One of my dogs is totally watching the new guide dog on the Today Show! It is so cute!


----------



## Momof4

My daughter who just turned 9 a couple of weeks ago is in IEP. She has a reading disability. She is in 3rd grade and reads at a 1st grade level. 
Let me tell you it has really helped her. My older daughter who is now 25 also was in IEP until 10th grade. It really does take the pressure off and they give you the tools to help you. 
Nick ask your parents to have you tested. I believe after an email goes out they have 30 days to get the ball rolling.


----------



## smarch

So Bath & Body works has never been my favorite store, my sister has a ton of body sprays and they all make me sneeze because she uses WAY too much. But I have this Stress Relief lotion that's eucalyptus spearmint scented and it is magical like literally helps so much!! My cousin got the Lavender Vanilla Sleep lotion and I ended up with it because the vanilla wasn't working for her and I love that too!


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> So Bath & Body works has never been my favorite store, my sister has a ton of body sprays and they all make me sneeze because she uses WAY too much. But I have this Stress Relief lotion that's eucalyptus spearmint scented and it is magical like literally helps so much!! My cousin got the Lavender Vanilla Sleep lotion and I ended up with it because the vanilla wasn't working for her and I love that too!



I love the lavender vanilla! My husband hijacked mine a couple of years ago and put it on every night before bed. 
I bet your cubicle smells really nice! 
I was thinking about you and your water and you have inspired me to drink more today. It's harder in the winter.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Oh oh, she's going with tough love Nick.  (it's about time)


Works for tortoises


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> I love the lavender vanilla! My husband hijacked mine a couple of years ago and put it on every night before bed.
> I bet your cubicle smells really nice!
> I was thinking about you and your water and you have inspired me to drink more today. It's harder in the winter.


 I usually don't enjoy lavender so I was surprised I did. I think tonight i'm going to get the pillow mist (I have one for the Stress Relief and don't want to mix the 2 as well as get another big Stress relief lotion since I've been using my travel one at work and keep the other one near bed as well. 
Water is just hard to drink in general, I very much like coffee... which more or less dehydrates which may have even been my problem. Plus the benefits of drinking more water are large.


----------



## Momof4

I wonder if 100% cranberry juice would help? At least you could switch it up because water can get boring.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I wonder if 100% cranberry juice would help? At least you could switch it up because water can get boring.



That's what I drink any time I feel like I am having any kind of urinary issue.  There are also pills you could take, if the drink is something you couldn't swallow.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Thankfully we have one right on our floor... the guys have to go up stairs... although I don't mind walking.
> none of this is helping the newly developed headache... pain in the butt when you have a headache that goes away until the meds wear off! I suppose that is the life of a tension headache


Sorry about the headache. So lucky with the close bathroom.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> One of my dogs is totally watching the new guide dog on the Today Show! It is so cute!



Does the dog normally watch TV?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> That's what I drink any time I feel like I am having any kind of urinary issue.  There are also pills you could take, if the drink is something you couldn't swallow.


 Yeah cranberries (and apparently blueberries) are supposed to be really helpful. I just don't know how my acid reflux would like such acidic juice. But I do have to pick up food for Nank either today or tomorrow so I can always get some then. Suprisingly water hasn't been boring, since I run water is like so common its become tasty (plus we have reverse osmosis filtered water due to arsenic so its extra pure of everything).


----------



## Jacqui

As long as it's really cold, I love plain water.


----------



## smarch

well the head was getting better... until I was told the way we fix my punch in times (because being part time is a pain in the butt and nothings really set to work for me). hello even worse migraine... I think I'm taking tomorrow off, I need a break and am getting infuriated at my situation right now, so if i'm allowed to come and go as pleased I may just not come in tomorrow, or come in after lunch and sleep in, I don't know, I just know I shouldn't be this frustrated and mad...


----------



## Jacqui

Not a good sign.


----------



## Jacqui

Oh alright.... I will go away so you all can come out and play.  Have a good day wherever you are and whatever your doing.


----------



## smarch

Well I guess tonight is perfect enough reason to make my first Margarita mix drink... its ok the mix is only 5 calories so its "guilt free" ... and chocolate I could use chocolate... and Ben and Jerry... I can frustration eat and be fine since I had a low cal drink!


----------



## Momof4

So sorry you're having a rough day Take care of yourself.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Oh alright.... I will go away so you all can come out and play.  Have a good day wherever you are and whatever your doing.


 NO DONT LEAVE MEEEEE!!! its lonely here! I'm just working... and they're basically cooking asbestos tiles across the room... can those fumes hurt you? beacause they're certainly not helping my head one bit!


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> So sorry you're having a rough day Take care of yourself.


 Its like just when I find a place here I get knocked down a peg or 5... why should I work full hours if its "frowned upon" anyways... might as well get some sleep... and the way these tiles are smelling (they're blow toarching a few to lift them up) I may be leaving early today too


----------



## smarch

I gotta say while I agree hygiene and hand washing is important I also think anti-bacterial soap is the reason so many people get sick, as well as hand sanitizer. 
I mean I like literally avoid hand soap whenever possible instead opting for a very good rinsing (thank goodness I don't work in the food industry) and in public restrooms use one of my pocket hand sanitizers since they're usually yucky and I hate that slime-soap  even after tortoise cleaning (unless I am poop cleaning) prefer a good rinsing to soap. 
Meanwhile a friend uses hand sanitizer religiously and washes hands often and constantly got sick. While I can play with a "salmonella ridden" tortoise and be fine. 

hmm weird stuff. 
Does anyone know if they even make non anti-bacterial hand soap anymore? I'd gladly use that... are homemade soap bars anti-bacterial? I'd get some!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I gotta say while I agree hygiene and hand washing is important I also think anti-bacterial soap is the reason so many people get sick, as well as hand sanitizer.
> I mean I like literally avoid hand soap whenever possible instead opting for a very good rinsing (thank goodness I don't work in the food industry) and in public restrooms use one of my pocket hand sanitizers since they're usually yucky and I hate that slime-soap  even after tortoise cleaning (unless I am poop cleaning) prefer a good rinsing to soap.
> Meanwhile a friend uses hand sanitizer religiously and washes hands often and constantly got sick. While I can play with a "salmonella ridden" tortoise and be fine.
> 
> hmm weird stuff.
> Does anyone know if they even make non anti-bacterial hand soap anymore? I'd gladly use that... are homemade soap bars anti-bacterial? I'd get some!


There is non antibacterial soap. If it doesn't say it's antibacterial, then it isn't antibacterial.  At least, that's what I think is right... Homemade soaps will differ, I'd just ask the vendor, I'd expect lots of them to be non antibacterial.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> There is non antibacterial soap. If it doesn't say it's antibacterial, then it isn't antibacterial.  At least, that's what I think is right... Homemade soaps will differ, I'd just ask the vendor, I'd expect lots of them to be non antibacterial.


 Its been a while since I've been down the soap aisle in a store since the stuff I have has lasted like forever, but from what I remember its practically all anti-bacterial... I get the idea but also don't. Its a good idea for when people are sick, I mean I'm the first to Lysol wipe everything if someone at home is sick, but otherwise its just making us more susceptible to bacteria... I actually had a doctor tell me this!


----------



## Elohi

I use alcohol based based hand sanitizer but not any other type. And I think antibacterial soap is madness. Toxic as all get out.


----------



## Elohi

Aren't they removing triclosan from all soaps in the US? I remember reading that a while back.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I use alcohol based based hand sanitizer but not any other type. And I think antibacterial soap is madness. Toxic as all get out.


 There's hand sanitizers that aren't alcohol based?


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> There's hand sanitizers that aren't alcohol based?


I worded that poorly. I meant, I use the ones that are almost entirely alcohol based. I avoid the ones with other antibacterial agents and fragrances.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I worded that poorly. I meant, I use the ones that are almost entirely alcohol based. I avoid the ones with other antibacterial agents and fragrances.


 I'm guilty of the fragrance ones, they smell too good to resist, and the pure alcohol ones remind me of a doctors office


----------



## smarch

Well there goes the final straw, a years worth of work just went down the crapper and I need to change it all over again...
Its 5 o'clock somewhere...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Aren't they removing triclosan from all soaps in the US? I remember reading that a while back.


Found this:
http://www.theguardian.com/sustaina...minnesota-ban-triclosan-germ-killing-chemical


----------



## smarch

WHat do you mean 5 o'clock somewhere isn't on my phone or ipod!!?? literally When I get out of work i'm probably going to scream in my car so loud people will think i'm dying!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> Dyslexia is a qualifying condition for an IEP. Individual education plans are meant to assist a student in succeeding by accommodating the student with changes in the school setting, the academic structure, homework modifications, breaks, and even therapies. He shouldn't he struggling in misery alone. Nick, do you have an IEP? You CAN advocate for yourself.


Yea I have one of those things. I get extra time on tests.


----------



## leigti

smarch said:


> WHat do you mean 5 o'clock somewhere isn't on my phone or ipod!!?? literally When I get out of work i'm probably going to scream in my car so loud people will think i'm dying!


A friend of mine was told by his therapist that if he had a super bad day like this I wanted to scream, he should go down to Goodwill and buy a super cheap set of dishes. then go down into his basement where he has a big empty see Matt space put some safety glasses on and smashed the crap out of every single one of those dishes. he says it really works  after that he doesn't even mind sweeping it all up.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Yea I have one of those things. I get extra time on tests.


That's good. But obviously something isn't working. you're not a stupid person or you would not remember all the information you have on tortoises and other animals.


----------



## smarch

leigti said:


> A friend of mine was told by his therapist that if he had a super bad day like this I wanted to scream, he should go down to Goodwill and buy a super cheap set of dishes. then go down into his basement where he has a big empty see Matt space put some safety glasses on and smashed the crap out of every single one of those dishes. he says it really works  after that he doesn't even mind sweeping it all up.


 I think I recall seeing a movie or something where the mother and daughter go to something like a shooting range and instead you buy rounds of plates and throw and smash them. That is a pretty good idea! sounds pretty stress relieving!


----------



## smarch

Best stress relief ever sun roof open blasting singable music "tip it back" by Florida Georgia Line was my song of the trip since five o'clock somewhere wasn't on any of my devices apparently. Taking all the back roads the long way home. It was 25 out and of course I used the sunroof, I mean yeah I wasn't warm but I kinda needed to "cool off" and doing it literally helps do it mentally. 

Now I bid thee forum adeu I'm putting my phone away and hopefully staying off all night to relax.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> WHat do you mean 5 o'clock somewhere isn't on my phone or ipod!!?? literally When I get out of work i'm probably going to scream in my car so loud people will think i'm dying!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

*Cracking up. You guys NEVER fail to make me laugh.
That's probably sad


----------



## bouaboua

Had a very good night of sleep last night. I think my jet-leg are over for this trip. Thank God. Sleepless night are not healthy. 

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Had a very good night of sleep last night. I think my jet-leg are over for this trip. Thank God. Sleepless night are not healthy.
> 
> How's everyone doing today?


Hellooooooo sir!
You were in Chine, correct? That's a lot a of jet lag.


----------



## smarch

Hmmm Margarita or Mikes Harder... Decisions decisions!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

leigti said:


> A friend of mine was told by his therapist that if he had a super bad day like this I wanted to scream, he should go down to Goodwill and buy a super cheap set of dishes. then go down into his basement where he has a big empty see Matt space put some safety glasses on and smashed the crap out of every single one of those dishes. he says it really works  after that he doesn't even mind sweeping it all up.


You know, that actually sounds very relieving!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Hmmm Margarita or Mikes Harder... Decisions decisions!


Never had either, but Mike's Hard lemonade smells really good, for alcohol.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Hmmm Margarita or Mikes Harder... Decisions decisions!


Hey! I thought you were going to relax.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey! I thought you were going to relax.


Well relaxing is a good show and a good cup of alcohol. But my stomach is being weird so neither it shall be, curling up with my Daryl blanker and watching House is relaxing enough for me.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Well relaxing is a good show and a good cup of alcohol. But my stomach is being weird so neither it shall be, curling up with my Daryl blanker and watching House is relaxing enough for me.


You know, I never watch House wen it comes on. I'm not a fan of doctor shows. 
(try a big spoonful of honey, best stomach remedy ever!)

Decided to look up 'Daryl' just for fun to give you a picture of some hideous guy, and I discovered Daryl is 1985 movie that sounds kind of good 
https://www.google.com/search?q=Daryl&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## dmmj

The bacon god is pleased
All hail bacon!
apple smoked bacon wrapped around 100 percent angus beef hot dogs (BBQ, naturally). pork and beans, cole slaw, and corn on the cob (BBQ), and I topped it off with some tella artois.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> That's good. But obviously something isn't working. you're not a stupid person or you would not remember all the information you have on tortoises and other animals.


where is that thread that was made about studying?


----------



## bouaboua

smarch said:


> Hmmm Margarita or Mikes Harder... Decisions decisions!


I'll say both! ! !!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


How you did on your test today?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> How you did on your test today?


i failed it


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> The bacon god is pleased
> All hail


Type in 'bacon', discover it can cure sicknesses. 
http://www.motherjones.com/blue-marble/2015/01/3-real-medical-conditions-bacon-can-cure


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> where is that thread that was made about studying?


Off topic chit chat.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i failed it


I'm sorry


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Off topic chit chat.


i can't find it!  I'm sad, school is mean.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i can't find it!  I'm sad, school is mean.


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/study-tips.109971/#post-1023178


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i failed it


Let me copy this for you again Nick!

leigti said: ↑
That's good. But obviously something isn't working. you're not a stupid person or you would not remember all the information you have on tortoises and other animals.

Agree??????


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know if he was telling the truth when he said he is dyslexic, but if that's really the case, I imagine it's pretty frustrating trying to learn.


why would i lie about that?


----------



## dmmj

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Type in 'bacon', discover it can cure sicknesses.
> http://www.motherjones.com/blue-marble/2015/01/3-real-medical-conditions-bacon-can-cure


Check out the edit.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Let me copy this for you again Nick!
> 
> leigti said: ↑
> That's good. But obviously something isn't working. you're not a stupid person or you would not remember all the information you have on tortoises and other animals.
> 
> Agree??????


i don't think I'm stupid


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> Check out the edit.


Where??


----------



## Peytons torts

Hello! 
I just got back from softball conditioning my legs are in pain now


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't think I'm stupid


No Nick! You are not. In this forum, you already demonstrated.

What you lack of is effort and determination to study and do well in the school.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You know, I never watch House wen it comes on. I'm not a fan of doctor shows.
> (try a big spoonful of honey, best stomach remedy ever!)
> 
> Decided to look up 'Daryl' just for fun to give you a picture of some hideous guy, and I discovered Daryl is 1985 movie that sounds kind of good
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Daryl&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8




So you're finally coming around to the greatness of '80s movies.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Never had either, but Mike's Hard lemonade smells really good, for alcohol.



I think that was the last alcohol I drank, was kinda disappointed it wasn't more lemonade-y.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You know, I never watch House wen it comes on. I'm not a fan of doctor shows.
> (try a big spoonful of honey, best stomach remedy ever!)
> 
> Decided to look up 'Daryl' just for fun to give you a picture of some hideous guy, and I discovered Daryl is 1985 movie that sounds kind of good
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Daryl&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


I'm like a HUGE fan of dr shows! I really should have gone the dr path (minus you know that I hate dr offices... And can't deal with puke like at all). 

I'll have to try honey, because we don't have any here... My last stuff crystallized.

And no no this Daryl <3 



Best birthday present ever!!:


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Best birthday present ever!!:
> View attachment 114340




Kinda creepy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Marcus Mariota
Marcus Ardel Taulauniu Mariota, is an American football quarterback. He played college football at the University of Oregon and was the Ducks starting quarterback from 2012 to 2014. Mariota won the Heisman Trophy as a junior in 2014. Wikipedia
Born: October 30, 1993 (age 21), Honolulu, HI
Nationality: American
Parents: Alana Deppe-Mariota, Toa Mariota
Awards: Heisman Trophy

And today he made himself eligible for the NFL draft. I figured it would happen, but it's still sad.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Marcus Mariota
> Marcus Ardel Taulauniu Mariota, is an American football quarterback. He played college football at the University of Oregon and was the Ducks starting quarterback from 2012 to 2014. Mariota won the Heisman Trophy as a junior in 2014. Wikipedia
> Born: October 30, 1993 (age 21), Honolulu, HI
> Nationality: American
> Parents: Alana Deppe-Mariota, Toa Mariota
> Awards: Heisman Trophy
> 
> And today he made himself eligible for the NFL draft. I figured it would happen, but it's still sad.


I don't like it when they go to the draft early. They should finish their college career. but when they are offered gazillions of dollars to do it I guess you can see why the temptation is too great.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> They should finish their college career.


The best part of his character is that he did graduate with his degree. I'm proud the the boy on many levels. Hopefully his example will set the tone for the NFL new players coming up.


----------



## leigti

At least he did graduate. It sounded from what you said like he didn't, are you just disappointed because now he won't be the ducks quarterback?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey i just studied math stuff for like 2 hours


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey i just studied math stuff for like 2 hours


Good. What kind of math?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just learned if you don't get paid, it's not stripping…g'night all.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just learned if you don't get paid, it's not stripping…g'night all.


Good for you


----------



## bouaboua

Y


Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hellooooooo sir!
> You were in Chine, correct? That's a lot a of jet lag.


Yes...China again!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Y
> 
> Yes...China again!


wait you not in the US right now??!! its a perfect time to steal your tortoises


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Good. What kind of math?


the shapes and stuff.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wait you not in the US right now??!! its a perfect time to steal your tortoises


I can't stop you from trying........

I thought you are not stupid! ! !


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the shapes and stuff.


Geometry. I was actually good in geometry. We won't discuss how bad I was in algebra though. my brain just wasn't structured for math. My sister though is wonderful at maths although she has a harder time reading. Brain structure does have a little bit to do with people strengths in certain subjects. Unfortunately we all need to pass those other subjects to, until we get to study what we really want to. so hang in there.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> I can't stop you from trying........
> 
> I thought you are not stupid! ! !


dude your house is 50 miles away from mine. i don't think i will be able to get to your house.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Geometry. I was actually good in geometry. We won't discuss how bad I was in algebra though. my brain just wasn't structured for math. My sister though is wonderful at maths although she has a harder time reading. Brain structure does have a little bit to do with people strengths in certain subjects. Unfortunately we all need to pass those other subjects to, until we get to study what we really want to. so hang in there.


i got an A on my algebra final last year! geometry is hard


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i got an A on my algebra final last year! geometry is hard


 See? my sister always had a hard time with reading but she could do great in algebra. but she did not do very well in geometry. It's a different type of math.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how do tortoise breeders get all there breeder tortoises?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how do tortoise breeders get all there breeder tortoises?


Buy them or raise them.


----------



## leigti

I would start researching which ones you would like to breed. You need to pick ones that there is a market for, and are not already overly produced. I personally would not breed sulcatas because they're already seems to be too many breeders out there. and the bigger tortoises are harder to place when they get older. if I was to do it I would look more into the Mediterranean, asian, and South American species. possibly the desert tortoises or box turtles from the US also but I am not familiar with the laws etc. with them. But it would definitely be worth looking into. Talk with different breeders and get their viewpoints on it. start networking now.


----------



## leigti

I'm sure I ticked off somebody without thread by the species I either included or left out. But it was just my opinion and I didn't mean anything against anybody's favorite type of tortoise


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i don't get why its still okay for petco to take russian torts out of the wild. why are they allowed to do this?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't get why its still okay for petco to take russian torts out of the wild. why are they allowed to do this?


Because there's no law against it and because there is a market for them. I would like a law against taking any tortoise or turtle out of their natural environment.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Because there's no law against it and because there is a market for them. I would like a law against taking any tortoise or turtle out of their natural environment.


thats my goal to stop the abduction of wild torts! now how do i make a new law?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats my goal to stop the abduction of wild torts! now how do i make a new law?


I think public opinion needs to change, need to do a mass media blitz showing all the terrible conditions. Make people sick about it Make them angry about the terrible conditions that the tortoises are in the front door of those during the shipment. Go after the Petco and Petsmart to get them to stop buying them.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian tortoises look so much better in the wild! http://www.arkive.org/afghan-tortoise/testudo-horsfieldii/video-00.html


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

rhinos!!!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> russian tortoises look so much better in the wild! http://www.arkive.org/afghan-tortoise/testudo-horsfieldii/video-00.html


Yes, they do.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

what about breeding chaco tortoises?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what about breeding chaco tortoises?


I don't know anything about them but I'm sure that they would fall in the same category as the others I mentioned.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> So you're finally coming around to the greatness of '80s movies.


What makes you think I haven't already watched some!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the shapes and stuff.


*Geometry.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> rhinos!!!
> View attachment 114349


Eeeg. Rhino populations are NOT doing well. 
Some scientists surgically remove their horns to make them lass of a target for poachers... they grow back


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi everyone... you guys were quiet last night. 
Have a lovely day in the sun/rain/tortoises/precipitantofanykind


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm on the final leg of getting out the door for work. I work 8 hrs. and if I stop anywhere on the way home, I'm gone for 12 hrs. The reptile show this Saturday can't happen soon enough for me!


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't get why its still okay for petco to take russian torts out of the wild. why are they allowed to do this?



Petco doesn't take tortoises out of the wild. Petco and other pet stores buy from wholesalers here in the States. The wholesalers buy from the folks who take them out of the wild.


----------



## Momof4

So proud of you Nick! Have you looked at Kahn Academy? It really is a great tool for math. My kids school uses it for us parents/students who don't get math or Common Core. Check it out.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Kinda creepy.


 yeah but only a little, I don't really see the face when i'm curled up anyways. I don't know I just really like it.


----------



## smarch

good... afternoon, all!
I've been literally cranking out the work, rocking out to good music, I think my relax session last night ended up doing me some real good! Sometimes I forget to relax and just run on "hyper-manic" constantly.


----------



## smarch

This will sound absolutely ridiculous to anyone who's watched House before... but house is like literally who I wish I was, I wish I could be a complete and total jerk to everyone and just not care... I know that's HORRIBLE but I just always feel I'm wayyyy too nice and forgiving to people..


----------



## Abdulla6169

Nick, to study Geometry you need to knew all the postulates and theorems by heart.


----------



## smarch

A squared + B squared= C squared!

... yup that's all I know, geometry was pretty awful for me too (and may I remind you this is coming from an engineer...)


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> This will sound absolutely ridiculous to anyone who's watched House before... but house is like literally who I wish I was, I wish I could be a complete and total jerk to everyone and just not care... I know that's HORRIBLE but I just always feel I'm wayyyy too nice and forgiving to people..



It's normal.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Well I guess tonight is perfect enough reason to make my first Margarita mix drink... its ok the mix is only 5 calories so its "guilt free" ... and chocolate I could use chocolate... and Ben and Jerry... I can frustration eat and be fine since I had a low cal drink!



Did that work for you?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> NO DONT LEAVE MEEEEE!!! its lonely here! I'm just working... and they're basically cooking asbestos tiles across the room... can those fumes hurt you? beacause they're certainly not helping my head one bit!



I would bet, yes.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I gotta say while I agree hygiene and hand washing is important I also think anti-bacterial soap is the reason so many people get sick, as well as hand sanitizer.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a matter of allowing yourself to get little does of germs which you can fight off and become stronger, where as with too much of the anti stuff you loose your own ability to defend yourself....just my simple mind's thoughts.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Well there goes the final straw, a years worth of work just went down the crapper and I need to change it all over again...
> Its 5 o'clock somewhere...



Bummer


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> *Cracking up. You guys NEVER fail to make me laugh.
> That's probably sad



Nope, means two things: great tastes in online friends/forum and a great sense of humor


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Had a very good night of sleep last night. I think my jet-leg are over for this trip. Thank God. Sleepless night are not healthy.
> 
> How's everyone doing today?


If jet lag is now over, when do you come home?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey i just studied math stuff for like 2 hours



It's not all about how much time, but rather how you use that time.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Because there's no law against it and because there is a market for them. I would like a law against taking any tortoise or turtle out of their natural environment.



Sometimes taking them out of the wild is the only way they will survive.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats my goal to stop the abduction of wild torts! now how do i make a new law?



Get an education.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I think public opinion needs to change, need to do a mass media blitz showing all the terrible conditions. Make people sick about it Make them angry about the terrible conditions that the tortoises are in the front door of those during the shipment. Go after the Petco and Petsmart to get them to stop buying them.



Show lots of pictures of the carcasses left after they are eaten, because we decided they should not become pets and breeders.  Also show how many folks no longer become interested in tortoises because they never see them at places like Petco and PetSmart. (sorry I have very strong opinions about blanket thoughts that tortoises should not be captured). I firmly believe captivity is one of the necessary (evils if you have to say it) that will keep tortoises from disappearing from the earth.


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon everybody.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon everybody.


 Good afternoon!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon everybody.


Afternoon


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Did that work for you?


 it didn't since my stomach wasn't too happy so I didn't want to mess it up more with alcohol (which happens to be one of the bigger acid reflux triggers so best not to upset an already upset acid reflux)


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> it didn't since my stomach wasn't too happy so I didn't want to mess it up more with alcohol (which happens to be one of the bigger acid reflux triggers so best not to upset an already upset acid reflux)



Feeling better today though?


----------



## smarch

I may be in a MUCH better mood than yesterday... but i'd never admit that aloud since that would probably ruin it


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Good afternoon!


Good Afternoon Sarah!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I may be in a MUCH better mood than yesterday... but i'd never admit that aloud since that would probably ruin it



Mummms the word!!


----------



## Jacqui

*waves to both of you*


----------



## Jacqui

Noel must be having a blast, she hasn't been on. Wonder what all she has saw so far.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Feeling better today though?


 Much, usually the stomach is set off by stress so I guess that one was no different. Got myself some much needed R&R last night


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Good Afternoon Sarah!


 how was your day?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Sometimes taking them out of the wild is the only way they will survive.


Yea I agree that some species like plowshare torts. But these are russian tortoise they are not endangered.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Much, usually the stomach is set off by stress so I guess that one was no different. Got myself some much needed R&R last night



 Good for you and good for you. lol


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Good for you and good for you. lol


 Now I'm listening to my music at work and I guess I chose good music since I feel like dancing around the office!!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Yea I agree that some species like plowshare torts. But these are russian tortoise they are not endangered.



I don't know about you, but all my Russians came from the wild, either themselves or their young.... I also became interested in tortoises all those years ago thanks to wild animals sold in pet stores. Some folks also think normal (like you and me) type of folks should not be allowed to own tortoises, as they are consider wild and exotic. There are a lot of little ends and out to the whole picture. I think it takes many different ways to make for a future for tortoises.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Now I'm listening to my music at work and I guess I chose good music since I feel like dancing around the office!!



lol have you ever broken out in a dance while at work?


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Yea I agree that some species like plowshare torts. But these are russian tortoise they are not endangered.


 This isn't particularly relevant, but I remember being told once- what about the people who make the money from catching the tortoises, the money they use to feed themselves and pay for housing... someone brought up at least they sell the torts and don't eat them... I hate thinking about the fact in that logic that Nank could have been someones breakfast instead of safe, and adjusted, in my home.


----------



## Jacqui

Life is good... the next 10 days are great temps for winter, gas prices are even lower( double yippee!!), and everybody I know is pretty healthy and happy today.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> how was your day?


It was fine. I'm kinda tired tho. *yawn*


----------



## Jacqui

I almost forgot, today is my oldest daughter's last day of work here in town.  This weekend she moves to the city and shares an apartment with her sister and goes to work for the same company her sister does. So happy for her (well both of them), but sad for myself because no more Friday lunch dates with her.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> lol have you ever broken out in a dance while at work?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> lol have you ever broken out in a dance while at work?


 I plead the fifth! ... yeah I have... but only when everyone else was at a meeting and there was no one left to judge, or while in the bathroom while i'm really happy


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I almost forgot, today is my oldest daughter's last day of work here in town.  This weekend she moves to the city and shares an apartment with her sister and goes to work for the same company her sister does. So happy for her (well both of them), but sad for myself because no more Friday lunch dates with her.


Have lunch dates with yourself 
While it may seem sad, it's actually good to go on 'dates' with yourself


----------



## Jacqui

lol only counts if folks could have caught you in the act.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Have lunch dates with yourself
> While it may seem sad, it's actually good to go on 'dates' with yourself



I do that... well with my book as my date. It was my only real time each week interacting with a real, inperson, human though.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Life is good... the next 10 days are great temps for winter, gas prices are even lower( double yippee!!), and everybody I know is pretty healthy and happy today.


How much is gas over there? Today at out local Costco it was 1 87. 
When has gas EVER been this low in the last 5 years?!


----------



## Jacqui

I am becoming a hermit like Yvonne.... oh no!!! Save me from myself!! lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I do that... well with my book as my date. It was my only real time each week interacting with a real, inperson, human though.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Life is good... the next 10 days are great temps for winter, gas prices are even lower( double yippee!!), and everybody I know is pretty healthy and happy today.


When we talked about oil prices last time, the prices were $60. Now they are $48.23.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I am becoming a hermit like Yvonne.... oh no!!! Save me from myself!! lol


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How much is gas over there? Today at out local Costco it was 1 87.
> When has gas EVER been this low in the last 5 years?!



It's about that here. Of course over the line in KS and a few choice spots in NE it is a bit cheaper.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 114397



I do have that crabby part down.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> When we talked about oil prices last time, the prices were $60. Now they are $48.23.



Wonderful news for us, not so much for you, sorry.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, Noel, Steven, Ken, and all the rest of you guys who I didn't get to say Hi to in person.... "Hi!"


----------



## Jacqui

It's time for me to make my way out of the library and back into the real world.....  .... but wait! the real world has a magical thing called sun going on!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Wonderful news for us, not so much for you, sorry.


Nah, it's OK. Our GDP is growing at about 4.5% even after the oil prices dropping. Plus, it makes politics more interesting.


----------



## smarch

Luckies! Gas up here as of filling up Tuesday was $2.10, still excellent though, filled up my tank for $25!!! No gas prices (here at least) have never been this low in the last 5 years- ive been driving about that, and its always been between $3 and $4. (and a little over... but when it was over $4 I kind of just refused to get gas... lucky for me it never topped it for long or I woulda been in trouble!)


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Nah, it's OK. Our GDP is growing at about 4.5% even after the oil prices dropping. Plus, it makes politics more interesting.


 Which is a good sign since reliance on oil is dropping and eventually will really drop and any economies based on them will have some pretty big issues.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Luckies! Gas up here as of filling up Tuesday was $2.10, still excellent though, filled up my tank for $25!!! No gas prices (here at least) have never been this low in the last 5 years- ive been driving about that, and its always been between $3 and $4. (and a little over... but when it was over $4 I kind of just refused to get gas... lucky for me it never topped it for long or I woulda been in trouble!)


In some places it hit a six-year-low!!!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> In some places it hit a six-year-low!!!


 Well they were talking about 5, and I did not have a car before that so I wouldn't have any clue lol, my cousin, who's 23 has been driving for as long as she could and she said when she started driving it was $4 a gallon... and she was driving an Aztec... holy gas money!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Which is a good sign since reliance on oil is dropping and eventually will really drop and any economies based on them will have some pretty big issues.


Dubai's economy is made up of only %6 oil revenues.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Well they were talking about 5, and I did not have a car before that so I wouldn't have any clue lol, my cousin, who's 23 has been driving for as long as she could and she said when she started driving it was $4 a gallon... and she was driving an Aztec... holy gas money!!


I've heard that for some of you, lowers oil prices are the equivalent of a tax cut.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I've heard that for some of you, lowers oil prices are the equivalent of a tax cut.


 Essentially, and a rather sizable one too. (well to me at least- as a student I don't really pay too much in taxes)


----------



## Momof4

I wouldn't be surprised if they raised the tax on gas. I'm just happy it doesn't cost $90 to fill up. I'm loving the prices right now!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Essentially, and a rather sizable one too. (well to me at least- as a student I don't really pay too much in taxes)


We don't have taxes (on individuals) here.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> We don't have taxes (on individuals) here.


 I honestly have a really poor understanding of taxes, mostly since I'm not a home owner so the only thing I have to pay are the ones that they take out of my paycheck... "income tax" is their fancy wording right? but I get a lot back since i'm a student.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they raised the tax on gas. I'm just happy it doesn't cost $90 to fill up. I'm loving the prices right now!


  !!! That's lots of money!


----------



## Elohi

Omgosh guys, it's beautiful here today. Weather app is trying to tell me it's 55F but temp gun, thermometer, and my body are telling me it's closer to 80. In fact the thermometer I put in with the tortoises is reading 83. 
I'm so glad to have the sunshine, it's been so gloomy and cold for so stinkin long.


----------



## smarch

everyone is getting nice sunny weather, its been gloomy and cloudy here for weeks now and its just wearing me down so much!!


----------



## Elohi

Oops hit reply to soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How much is gas over there? Today at out local Costco it was 1 87.
> When has gas EVER been this low in the last 5 years?!



Gas here in Clovis, CA is around $2.50 a gallon. It costs me between $60 and $70 to fill up my tank, and I usually fill it when I'm down to half a tank.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> If jet lag is now over, when do you come home?


Not for another three weeks, till Feb 7th.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I honestly have a really poor understanding of taxes, mostly since I'm not a home owner so the only thing I have to pay are the ones that they take out of my paycheck... "income tax" is their fancy wording right? but I get a lot back since i'm a student.



I guess you're still young so you have an excuse, but I think it's unfortunate that most people don't understand taxes.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> I guess you're still young so you have an excuse, but I think it's unfortunate that most people don't understand taxes.


 I see age as no excuse for my ignorance, if you're old enough to pay them you should be able to understand them... I guess I just never got around to doing research on that.


----------



## smarch

Just realized a song I've listened to on the radio and my phone are NOT the same versons of the song and the song is not "messed up world" lol whoops


----------



## jaizei

I saw an HEB @ $1.56


----------



## smarch

People have been using the Stop and Shop rewards points at stations and getting gas and one guy at work just filled up for $0.36 a gallon... umm he should have taken all of us and made a fill up train!!


----------



## Elohi

Oh and this. 
Summer is looking at me like, "seriously?"



And Franklin, in the middle, is like...what is happening here exactly?


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> Show lots of pictures of the carcasses left after they are eaten, because we decided they should not become pets and breeders.  Also show how many folks no longer become interested in tortoises because they never see them at places like Petco and PetSmart. (sorry I have very strong opinions about blanket thoughts that tortoises should not be captured). I firmly believe captivity is one of the necessary (evils if you have to say it) that will keep tortoises from disappearing from the earth.


You are making quite a few blanket statements yourself. there are too many aspects to this question to discuss fully on a forum format. It would have to be a separate thread and it would go on forever.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sun? What's that?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sun? What's that?
> View attachment 114430


I'm thinking it is in the same category as Big Foot and Unicorns. Dim, hard to make out pictures…


----------



## smarch

I got to see the sun today... It was in clouds all day until sunset


----------



## AZtortMom

What up tort peeps 

we are just leaving Belize now. Great trip so far. Did a great zip line here. Did some amazing diving in Roatan  of course I'm just a beginner so I didn't go down as far as randy but it was spectacular


----------



## AZtortMom

Go to sign out for now, Internet is pricey. Talk to you all soon *waves*


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> It's time for me to make my way out of the library and back into the real world.....  .... but wait! the real world has a magical thing called sun going on!


what is this library you speak of?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> Oops hit reply to soon.
> 
> View attachment 114417
> 
> View attachment 114418
> 
> View attachment 114419
> 
> View attachment 114420
> 
> View attachment 114421


didn't you hatch that baby from an egg?


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> didn't you hatch that baby from an egg?


I did. Isn't she great? I love her so much. She is super smooth. I sure hope I can keep her than way.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> I did. Isn't she great? I love her so much. She is super smooth. I sure hope I can keep her than way.


do you have any pics of the parents?


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> do you have any pics of the parents?


I don't. I didn't think to take pictures when I picked the egg up.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> I don't. I didn't think to take pictures when I picked the egg up.


oh so you don't own the parents. did a tort forum member give you the egg?


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> oh so you don't own the parents. did a tort forum member give you the egg?


A forum member owns the parents. He gave me the egg and my Russians.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> A forum member owns the parents. He gave me the egg and my Russians.


i didn't know you had russians!


----------



## dmmj

Did you feel it, did you?


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i didn't know you had russians!





And Byron is still MIA.


----------



## Elohi




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> View attachment 114488
> 
> And Byron is still MIA.


what MIA?


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what MIA?


Missing in action. He escaped the pen and the yard just before it started getting cold.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> Missing in action. He escaped the pen and the yard just before it started getting cold.


will you be able to find him? can he escape your yard?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

ball python with eggs!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What makes you think I haven't already watched some!


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> yeah but only a little, I don't really see the face when i'm curled up anyways. I don't know I just really like it.



If you're gonna cover yourself with someone's face, I think this is the only one true acceptable answer...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cuora Species


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> will you be able to find him? can he escape your yard?


I hope to find him come spring. Yes, he escaped my yard.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> I hope to find him come spring. Yes, he escaped my yard.


my neighbor lost a russian for almost two years! i hope you find your little one.


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my neighbor lost a russian for almost two years! i hope you find your little one.


I hope so too. He is really a beautiful boy.


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> I hope to find him come spring. Yes, he escaped my yard.


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening everyone! ! !


----------



## juli11

bouaboua said:


> Good evening everyone! ! !



Good morning everyone!


----------



## bouaboua

Actually! it is just pass 1:30 PM of where I am. But...

Good Morning! !


----------



## juli11

bouaboua said:


> Actually! it is just pass 1:30 PM of where I am. But...
> 
> Good Morning! !



But than its not more night isn't it? 
I have 6:44am the best time of day preparing for school :-(


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey people


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hello. *waves*


----------



## Abdulla6169

@russian/sulcata/tortoise 
How are you today?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> @russian/sulcata/tortoise
> How are you today?


lol I'm good about to go to bed, its late. i have lots of final studying. how are you?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

caiman lizard


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol I'm good about to go to bed, its late. i have lots of final studying. how are you?


I'm OK.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Blunt-headed Slug Snake


----------



## smarch

Good morning.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> lol only counts if folks could have caught you in the act.


 I realized on the way home last night, does it count if I rock out in my car and people have totally witnessed. And by rocky out I literally mean singing and dancing as though one who's home alone would.. or maybe even more. I enjoy my car times, best place to de-stress when you have few spaces to call your own.


----------



## taza

I seen a guy last week totally rocking and dancing in his seat at a stop light. I haven't seen that much energy in a long time! Anyways it made me smile, and a lot of my passengers on the bus as well.


----------



## smarch

taza said:


> I seen a guy last week totally rocking and dancing in his seat at a stop light. I haven't seen that much energy in a long time! Anyways it made me smile, and a lot of my passengers on the bus as well.


 Yeah that's probably a good idea of what I look like... but only when the car is moving, I don't know I just don't "feel it" when the car is stopped.


----------



## smarch

Throwback music of the day appears to be Britney Spears, the album with Toxic on it (since the newer stuff is just not the same) That was the first CD I bought that wasn't a mix CD made for me. 

Anyone who has amazon prime and likes Music- they have prime music, and an app so you can listen to tons of music (and music they don't offer and you have you can just put on the cloud) and you can either stream the music and not use storage space for music, or download some... since I may or may not have used all my LTE data in less than a week streaming music a 40 hour work week  (Its ok Metro doesn't have overage fees I just get bumped to 2G data after using all my good stuff)


----------



## smarch

^ and of course i'm ALWAYS rocking Backstreet Boys!!

You all can be proud of being whatever decade you want but I'll always be proud of being a 90's baby. Backstreet, NSYNC, Pokémon cards being our currency, Britney Spears before she went crazy, 3D doritos, cat-dog, rugrats (not having cable and instead settling for Aurthur... which I may or may not still watch now and then) 
I'm happy with it


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> View attachment 114518
> 
> View attachment 114519


He's a beauty. I knew you had Russians, and I came to chat right when he disappeared, and found you on instagram even later, so I've never seen him before.
And if I know anything about Russians, he's fine, probably found a nice place to sleep for the winter and he'll be back when he's hungry and wakes up, and will act like nothing ever happened.
*(added- didn't mean to hit send): As always I feel for you and the stress of missing him and not knowing how he is, I always think of it happening with Franklin and it breaks my heart.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 114397





Yvonne G said:


> Gas here in Clovis, CA is around $2.50 a gallon. It costs me between $60 and $70 to fill up my tank, and I usually fill it when I'm down to half a tank.


250... better than 4!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> View attachment 114536
> 
> Good morning.


*Thumbs up


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Actually, looking at it again, I'm not sure the sky was happy today


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning all. Anyone know where I put my can of rolling tobacco? The can with fresh tobacco in it? I know where this can of dried up crap is.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Actually, looking at it again, I'm not sure the sky was happy today


 It was the sun rise, actually quite a happy sky, we actually have sun today!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> It was the sun rise, actually quite a happy sky, we actually have sun today!!!


Strange! We've got rain. Word on the street says it's going to dry out this afternoon. So not going to hold my breath.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ken: Have you checked your back pocket?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Ken: Have you checked your back pocket?


Found it. It was out in my truck buried under stuff. Maggie would understand how this could happen…
Hey Newt.


----------



## smarch

I've probably said multiple times here how I have anxiety, so one of the hardest things at work is leaving my desk, I come here I sit I stay, only leave to go to the copier or my boss(dad)'s desk for work. Today I kinda smushed that for a while. I had to go up to HR to hand in tax forms, but I also joined our little company pool (its $1 in and you only win like $15 but it brings a little fun on Fridays when someone has to draw the name), made a coffee (which by the way isn't as good as dunkins but this is free so i'm working on getting used to it) had to wash my very sticky caramel-ed coffee cup after finishing it, I've practically been strolling around the building today. I feel like I do belong here, its easier to move once you've been around all week and feel comfortable.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning all. Anyone know where I put my can of rolling tobacco? The can with fresh tobacco in it? I know where this can of dried up crap is.


I'd look in the freezer, first 
EDIT- well, good thing you found it!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So it's stopped raining and moved up to 48° here. It would seem “some" of the kids think it's time to eat breakfast. That's Makita in front, Little Ricky right behind her, and the SaddleBack to the right. Stanley and the unnamed one are having coffee while watching, “Animal Planet" in the heated house.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Learning about politics is like looking through a keyhole. You know nothing and merely try to grasp the connections and conspiracies.


----------



## Abdulla6169

^^^ How I feel right now.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> ^^^ How I feel right now.


Why?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Why?


I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

While searching for kitty hugs, I found this-


-


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they raised the tax on gas. I'm just happy it doesn't cost $90 to fill up. I'm loving the prices right now!



I think NE already has one of the higher ones.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> everyone is getting nice sunny weather, its been gloomy and cloudy here for weeks now and its just wearing me down so much!!



Are you still with gloomy weather?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Not for another three weeks, till Feb 7th.



 Long time. You will be home for Valentine's day though.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> People have been using the Stop and Shop rewards points at stations and getting gas and one guy at work just filled up for $0.36 a gallon... umm he should have taken all of us and made a fill up train!!



Sounds like a wonderful rewards program.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I'll send you a PM.


PM sent.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> You are making quite a few blanket statements yourself. there are too many aspects to this question to discuss fully on a forum format. It would have to be a separate thread and it would go on forever.



As I said on another post in the thread, there are so many different sides and different things and ways to look at this subject. No one way will fix the problems.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what is this library you speak of?



lol a place you most likely know little about. lol A place I have loved to visit all my life. In school (jr and Sr high) those are the places I would spend my lunch hour.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I realized on the way home last night, does it count if I rock out in my car and people have totally witnessed. And by rocky out I literally mean singing and dancing as though one who's home alone would.. or maybe even more. I enjoy my car times, best place to de-stress when you have few spaces to call your own.



Nope, in car does not count.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> ?


I'd prefer a cup of tea. Peace in the Middle East would be great too... .


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning all. Anyone know where I put my can of rolling tobacco? The can with fresh tobacco in it? I know where this can of dried up crap is.



Ava hid it from you for your own good.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I'd prefer a cup of tea. Peace in the Middle East would be great too... .



Any certain flavor or variety of tea?


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon!


----------



## Jacqui

Noel, looks like you and Randy are having a blast. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Any certain flavor or variety of tea?


Green tea + 2 teaspoon of sugar.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Good afternoon!


Good Afternoon.


----------



## Jacqui

That's my problem with hot tea, I have to add sugar to drink it. Ice tea I can do without the sugar if I want to.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So awhile back, Mike Taylor posted that at his wife's workplace they order, and receive wholesale humidifiers. I think if memory serves me properlike, they were at cost of $50.00. So Wednesday, a box arrives via ups and low and behold inside is one of those humidifiers! Let's just say that a forum member, we'll call him, “Mike Tayor" sent one of these units to me. This thing is great! It comes with 3 separate bottle top attachments to fit many various bottles. Froze those small, personal water bottles to the 2 liter sized soda size. Just saying thanks much @mike taylor!


----------



## Jacqui

How sweet of him!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> That's my problem with hot tea, I have to add sugar to drink it. Ice tea I can do without the sugar if I want to.


I can't drink cold things. Makes me sick (literally).


----------



## Jacqui

Huh, wonder why that is. I would be in trouble if I couldn't drink cold stuff. Very few things do I like hot. Hot chocolate being the only one besides tea and tea is not very often.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> How sweet of him!


If it turkey is a him! Remember, I said we'll call him, “Mike Taylor". And I know, pictures or it didn't happen, so here ya go. That's a 25¢ piece for scale.


----------



## Jacqui

Much smaller then I expected.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Thank you Mike Taylor. You're always such a great member on the forum.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Huh, wonder why that is. I would be in trouble if I couldn't drink cold stuff. Very few things do I like hot. Hot chocolate being the only one besides tea and tea is not very often.


I get an acute infection of the tonsils, or something similar. .


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I get an acute infection of the tonsils, or something similar. .




Interesting.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Interesting.


It's hereditary.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> It's hereditary.


Rapid facial hair growth would be a better thing to inherit I'm thinking!


----------



## Jacqui

So what was on everybody's meal plan today?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> It's hereditary.



Both sexes or only on the male side?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Are you still with gloomy weather?


 Nope theres sun and clearish skies... but i'm in work all day and haven't actually seen any of it


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like a wonderful rewards program.


 Well you get points for whatever amount in groceries you buy, but for up here at least market basket is much cheaper and you're probably saving more then you would paying more in groceries and less in gas.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Nope theres sun and clearish skies... but i'm in work all day and haven't actually seen any of it



Bummer, but what about the weekend's weather?


----------



## Jacqui

boy time flies when your on TFO....


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> So what was on everybody's meal plan today?


 Well my dad took me to the Chinese buffet for lunch today, so I wont be eating dinner, so that was my meal of the day. It was delicious!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Bummer, but what about the weekend's weather?


 No idea, I think its supposed to warm up... or snow... I mean then again no matter the weather prediction both is still equally possible!


----------



## smarch

I've decided if we don't have sun tomorrow I will be bothering Franklin and soaking in some of his UVBs... I know the box says not for human blah blah but tanning beds are unhealthy too, desperate times call for desperate measures!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> boy time flies when your on TFO....


 Well how do you think I survive the work week!?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Both sexes or only on the male side?


Hmmm. Not sure. Maybe male only? Who knows. I've just been told it's hereditary.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I should hope just for the menfolk!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A couple of our weather models are saying we'll be getting 1"-2" of rain on Saturday!


----------



## Telid

Jacqui said:


> So what was on everybody's meal plan today?


Waiting on the mailman and my damnable signature only package, so I can go get a burrito.


----------



## Elohi

@Cowboy_Ken
Would one of those hold up to being inside a humid chamber then I suppose? I was just about to go buy another crane but they are big and unless the enclosure is huge, can't sit inside. The mist has to be hosed in, like in my bigger enclosure.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Elohi seems the restriction would be in the size bottle you use and the height of the enclosure. I'm not sure about the condensates on the unit itself. Nice little unit though. I like it. Less than .5 liter in 5.5 hrs. Humidity output is 120cc per hr.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've been contemplating putting a humidifier in my Aldabran tortoise shed. They are now 15 years old and the pyramiding is still ongoing. Yours runs for 5.5 hours? Can you put a humidifier on a timer? Because it gets cold here at night, even though the shed is warmish, I wouldn't want them to be cold and wet, so I would run it during the day. Can anyone give me some advice on what kind to buy?


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> I've been contemplating putting a humidifier in my Aldabran tortoise shed. They are now 15 years old and the pyramiding is still ongoing. Yours runs for 5.5 hours? Can you put a humidifier on a timer? Because is gets cold here at night, even though the shed is warmish, I wouldn't want them to be cold and wet, so I would run it during the day. Can anyone give me some advice on what kind to buy?


I've got a crane humidifier on a timer for the bigger leopard chamber. It runs 8am-8pm. I have to fill once every 2.5 days. It holds almost a gallon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I run my fogger on a 4x(every 6hrs.) for 15 minute timer for my pancakes. It works. 
For my outside heated house it runs until empty. Not sure of hand of the brand. It's a “room" humidifier with a 2-1/2 gallon capacity. I used to have it set to turn on when the heater did, but changed it because I wanted higher humidity in there. I don't worry about the night temps because those are outside, not inside the heated house, and it doesn't drop below 85°f in there.

@Yvonne G, @Elohi


----------



## mike taylor

I have a big two gallon humidifier in my red foot shed . It runs day and night on low. Holds water for two says . I have two of the smaller one's like the one I sent Ken in my sulcata boxes . They run on high when the heat comes on . I have 20 oz bottles on them . I fill them every other day .


----------



## Yvonne G

And it's a warm mist that comes out, right? I like the idea of a bigger volume, like the two and a half gallons, then I might set the timer for 15 or 20 minutes on every hour throughout the day. And I can just bring water with me every morning and refill it.


----------



## smarch

Watching The Ghost and Mr Chicken while eating popcorn and sipping margarita (don't know if I got the ratio right since I haven't actually got to sip any yet). I LOVE this movie!


----------



## smarch




----------



## Yvonne G

I don't think I've seen that one, but I have a cat that looks like Mr. Limpet. Don Knotts has always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> And it's a warm mist that comes out, right? I like the idea of a bigger volume, like the two and a half gallons, then I might set the timer for 15 or 20 minutes on every hour throughout the day. And I can just bring water with me every morning and refill it.


I'm using a cool must ultrasonic type.


----------



## mike taylor

Nope, it's a cool air humidifier .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

All of mine are cool mist, ultra sonic. I think humidifiers have gone this direction of cool mist because the warm ones can be breeding grounds for bacteria that are then spread in a room. Sounds yummy, I know, but the cool mist ones don't do that.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> And it's a warm mist that comes out, right? I like the idea of a bigger volume, like the two and a half gallons, then I might set the timer for 15 or 20 minutes on every hour throughout the day. And I can just bring water with me every morning and refill it.


@Yvonne G 
will the tortoises dig out of the plastic sides of the green house?


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> I don't think I've seen that one, but I have a cat that looks like Mr. Limpet. Don Knotts has always been a favorite of mine.


Well i definitely recommend the movie! I watched many other Don Knotts movies when younger but this one is one I remembered (well... Not by name I hilariously tried to explain it to my mum so I could find out DVD lol)


----------



## mike taylor

Newt swinger did you post pictures of the green house?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Newt swinger did you post pictures of the green house?


we just have to put the door on it. when its done i will make the thread.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

whats some vines i can plant in it that are tortoise safe?


----------



## mike taylor

Grape vines


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Grape vines


are they cheap?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> are they cheap?


Relative question. Nothing is cheap if you don't have funds. But, there are cheap ones out there.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> are they cheap?



If there's someone that lives near you, you might be able to talk them into giving you some cuttings.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Relative question. Nothing is cheap if you don't have funds. But, there are cheap ones out there.


what about hibiscus plants do those get to big for green houses?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> If there's someone that lives near you, you might be able to talk them into giving you some cuttings.


whats that? are thy like cactuses if you cut off a branch it will grow?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i found rthe real type of elephant grass stuff that gets huge! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L1WDFMQ/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats that? are thy like cactuses if you cut off a branch it will grow?



Yes. 

http://gardenofeaden.blogspot.com/2012/09/how-to-take-cuttings-from-grape-vines.html


----------



## Elohi

I can't ever find grape vines. What's up with that?


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i found rthe real type of elephant grass stuff that gets huge! http://www.amazon.com/seeds-Pennisetum-purpureum-Elephant-Napier/dp/B00L1WDFMQ/ref=sr_1_sc_1?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1421464425&sr=1-1-spell&keywords=elephant greass



Check eBay. It's usually cheaper for plants than Amazon, and you can usually combine orders with the same seller for lower shipping costs.


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> I can't ever find grape vines. What's up with that?



Really? I usually see them at Home Depot/Lowes when I look for them.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

can torts eat swiss chard?


----------



## mike taylor

In the spring go to Home Depot . Thats the place to get them . They also have strawberry plants . Hibiscus plants would do great in a green house .


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> can torts eat swiss chard?



Yes. For the most part, with greens, if people can eat it so can tortoises. Just don't feed anything exclusively.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm going to buy these maybe. are these the spineless kind?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Opuntia-Cactus-Pad-/251165341021?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7a9ef55d


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone still alive?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> anyone still alive?


I'm here.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm here.


hey  whats up?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm going to buy these maybe. are these the spineless kind?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Opuntia-Cactus-Pad-/251165341021?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7a9ef55d


This is a list of everything I am going to plant/planted: 
1- Mulberry tree
2- Hibiscus
3- Opuntia Cactus
4- Aloe
5- Agave
6- Olive
6- Melon (Cucumber, watermelon, zucchini)
7- Romaine lettuce 
8- Desert Rose
9- Celosia 
10- Spider Plants
11- Grape Vine 
12- Rose 
13- Purslane
14- Ganazia
15- Spider Wort
16- Germaniums (for the winter)


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey  whats up?


I'm good.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## RosieRedfoot

We're looking at building a large indoor enclosure. Thinking 3 feet deep by about 9 feet long. Can set it up to have a temp/humidity gradient and give her lots more space.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Kinda like this but deeper, slightly shorter, and with a front lip to keep in substrate.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey Guys. Anyone want to have a debate about the movie American Sniper (debate is related to politics)? Send me a PM


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @Yvonne G
> will the tortoises dig out of the plastic sides of the green house?



You should probably protect the lower sides of the greehouse with wood. The plastic won't stand up to the constant digging and scraping.


----------



## Jacqui

Telid said:


> Waiting on the mailman and my damnable signature only package, so I can go get a burrito.



I dislike the signature packages. Good thing your not here. Waiting for UPS could get to be around 7 pm.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Well my dad took me to the Chinese buffet for lunch today, so I wont be eating dinner, so that was my meal of the day. It was delicious!



Sounds like a good meal and with great company.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what about hibiscus plants do those get to big for green houses?



Like with any plant, just trim it down if it grows too large. (trimmings make for new plants or tortoise food )


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I can't ever find grape vines. What's up with that?



Interesting. Here every store seems to sell them, even WalMart.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!!!*


----------



## Jacqui

Yesterday was great. The temps got into the 60s. I had time (and more importantly the inclination) to do some more yard work out in the future sulcata zone (I need to get a good name for it *rubs chin*). Did weed/brush trimming and some weedeating. It's a lot easier to cut out those bushy trees , when I can't tell for sure they are actually mulberry trees. Otherwise I feel a bit guilty about cutting out such a great food source.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne is your shed all done?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne is your shed all done?



The roof is finished and I've used up a whole can of spray foam filling in the cracks and crevices on the interior. Today I'm going to build the doors. Then I have a bit of touch up painting to do and it will be ready for me to transfer Dudley's heat and lights into it. Well, I'll have to put the fence back up too. I figure (if I have ambition and can make myself work) I should be able to finish and have Dudley move in by the end of the week-end.

Today is my son-in-law's birthday. With Obama-care, I now have to pay for my own insurance, so I'm out an extra $300 a month. This is $300 I don't have to spare, so I have to do a lot of cutting back. I don't have extra $$ to buy him a present, which I hate, because he is very helpful to me whenever I ask for his help. So I'm going to give him one of my treasured Jim Beam bottles. I have several in the form of old telephone equipment. Do you think that would be an ok gift? It's new-in-the-box and never been opened. According to eBay they're worth anywhere from $25 to $100.


----------



## Jacqui

I think it would be a fine gift. It's something you value, which to me makes the gift priceless.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne,
I think it a fine gift. We did about the same here for Christmas with the kids. We gifted things that meant much to us. The kids knew what these things meant to us which made the gift that much more valuable from the heart.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Mr Ken.


----------



## Jacqui

With Monday being one of those sorta holidays, not sure if the library will be open or not. (M. L. K. day).  So you may not see me for a bit, but means I should be getting more yardwork done.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I, for one, will miss you. Do you get snow in the winter? I know it's cold, but is your yard usually covered in snow?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've a big day ahead of me. Going to the show up in Portlandia and meeting forum members. A good time will be had by all. Karen, unfortunately won't be going. She has a work bowling thingy going on. Bowling sounds a bit like exercise to me, so my allergies would likely kick in.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey Ken! How are you?


----------



## Telid

Jacqui said:


> I dislike the signature packages. Good thing your not here. Waiting for UPS could get to be around 7 pm.


It's the lack of consistency that gets me. The package was for something costing about $100, which they required a signature for. But I've had entire computers left on the doorstop of my apartment complex for me to get home from work. Also, they said they'd try delivery after 3pm, but didn't get here until 6:30pm... Pain in the rear, all around. The burrito was tasty though


----------



## Abdulla6169

Flipped ice burg in Antartica;


_via The Independent_


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Ken! How are you?


I'm ok. And yourself, how are you?


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> Flipped ice burg in Antartica;
> View attachment 114643
> 
> _via The Independent_


Omg that's incredibly beautiful.


----------



## Elohi

Good to see you guys this morning.


----------



## Elohi

I slept in. My tortoises were not so patiently waiting on grub. Lady killed her spider plant. Looks like a bulldozer hit it hahaha.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm sloooowly getting ready to head up to the show. I look down in our lower pasture and I see my crow buddies waiting on me. They've seen me already this morning and they get impatient. They'll roost in tree tops where they can look down and see me through the window and yell at me. When I'm on the porch smoking, they yell at me. Karen says their voice changes when I go outside. They'll have to do their own thing today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Luckily, most have headed south. Late summer I had all of these guys hanging out here.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm ok. And yourself, how are you?


I'm good Ken. Thanks for asking


----------



## tortadise

Oh boy. Leaving for the airport to go pick up Tomas Diagne from the African Chelonian Institute. Lots of tortoise talks and the beginning of a reintroduction program for hingebacks. Kinda exciting.


----------



## Elohi

Phase one of the yearling/juvi outdoor enclosure starts today. I'm excited!!


----------



## mike taylor

Awesome Kelly! Maybe one day we can do the same with sulcatas .


----------



## Yvonne G

I think that's what Tomas' institute is already doing in Africa, Mike.


----------



## mike taylor

Cool didn't know that . I guess I may have been sleeping or something .


----------



## RosieRedfoot

A friend brought over their russian tortoise for us to watch and I don't even get how they find his housing acceptable. It's a plastic bin with a hide and a small water dish. She says he never moves much or eats much (yes still alive) but he's a 6-7 year old russian in a bin cage that's 2 feet by 14 inches.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I'd prefer a cup of tea. Peace in the Middle East would be great too... .


Cowboy might have some sassafras tea


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Cowboy might have some sassafras tea


I would grind the root in a coffee grinder, then keep it in an air tight jar. It was like instant sassafras tea then. Good stuff.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey, i made the burrow for my sulcata in the green house!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm just sitting and my entire body i shaking and I'm not even cold.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

His enclosure.. Poor guy


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

RosieRedfoot said:


> View attachment 114698
> 
> 
> His enclosure.. Poor guy


thats terrible!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm just sitting and my entire body i shaking and I'm not even cold.


So shaking from exertion? What's going on dude?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So shaking from exertion? What's going on dude?


i don't know. whats exertion?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Using your muscles too much or hard. Have you eaten proper today and the the last few days? How about water? Have you been drinking good amounts of water?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Using your muscles too much or hard. Have you eaten proper today and the the last few days? How about water? Have you been drinking good amounts of water?


oh yea... water. i haven't drank anything for the entire day. i dug a hole today for the greenhouse.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

but who needs water when you have swag!?


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but who needs water when you have swag!?


Lol. Go get some water and a snack...your swag is faltering, hence the shake.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but who needs water when you have swag!?


IKR? But really, google machine how much of the human body is made of water. Let me know the answer. When you learn how much water we are and then how much we get rid of every day with sweat and pee you see how important it is.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> IKR? But really, google machine how much of the human body is made of water. Let me know the answer. When you learn how much water we are and then how much we get rid of every day with sweat and pee you see how important it is.


 i dont sweat cause sweating is gross and to sweat you have to exercise and i aint about that.


----------



## Yvonne G

RosieRedfoot said:


> View attachment 114698
> 
> 
> His enclosure.. Poor guy



No wonder he doesn't eat or move much. He's probably quite depressed.


----------



## Yvonne G

...and for sure he has NO SWAG!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> ...and for sure he has NO SWAG!


Are we still talking about the tortoise?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> ...and for sure he has NO SWAG!


hey Yvonne. do you still hate me? can i have some of your tortoises?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Are we still talking about the tortoise?


lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Are we still talking about the tortoise?



Yeah...the tortoise is depressed because he has no swag! Just look at that creepy enclosure!!


----------



## Elohi

My little Lady October broke 100 grams today. She's like my miracle grow leopard. Lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> My little Lady October broke 100 grams today. She's like my miracle grow leopard. Lol


how old is she?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm going to start with my driving stuff soon so i can get more tortoises


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

There are many factors to having lots of torts. A good attention span is one.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> There are many factors to having lots of torts. A good attention span is one.


whats that?


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how old is she?


12 weeks old today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats that?


Not meant as an offense to anyone. This is for Newt:


----------



## Elohi

12 weeks ago:
http://instagram.com/p/ulqj5ast05/

Today:


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah either that or he's hibernating. They were just going to leave him in their house without heat or food/water for 2 weeks. 

Tomorrow is 63 outside so I may bring him into the sun to see if he can even walk. But is it dangerous if he's hibernating to move him around, feed, or soak him? I assume since he pokes his head in and out but won't move he's just depressed not hibernating?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i need advice from tort forums wise people. how do i stop my self from procrastinating and actually study for finals?


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i need advice from tort forums wise people. how do i stop my self from procrastinating and actually study for finals?


This comes when your grades, successes, growth and achievements matter to you and not the expectations of others.


----------



## Zeko

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i need advice from tort forums wise people. how do i stop my self from procrastinating and actually study for finals?



Step #1: Get off this forum.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Zeko said:


> Step #1: Get off this forum.


ok, but i like tortoises to much.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

if i get off this forum i go straight to netflix


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Reward yourself for the little things. Like "I can check pretend chat only when my math homework is done"


----------



## Elohi

You may have to get tough on yourself. Shut off all distractions until finals are over.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> You may have to get tough on yourself. Shut off all distractions until finals are over.


i can't its to hard to cause i don't like studying!


----------



## Elohi

If you shut off all distractions and focus on studying, then when it's over, no matter how you do, you can feel like you did the best you could do with the time/circumstances you had. No matter what, grades have no bearing on your worth. But that doesn't mean you can allow a lack of self discipline keep you from trying to do your best.


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i can't its to hard to cause i don't like studying!


How do you study? Do you just review material? Do you read aloud? Do you write things repeatedly until they stick? Do you quiz yourself or ask someone to quiz you?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Pretty sure school is supposed to teach you one thing you learn as an adult one way or the other. It's up to you and you alone to do the things you don't want to (like homework and a job) so you can afford/enjoy the things you want to (like Netflix and torts and a roof over your head). You can drop out of school, work a crappy job, and be unable to pay for Internet, tortoises, or food. But I recommend truly applying yourself even if it seems pointless and boring.

Perseverance gets you places!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> How do you study? Do you just review material? Do you read aloud? Do you write things repeatedly until they stick? Do you quiz yourself or ask someone to quiz you?


i review the natural and kinda quiz my self


----------



## Elohi

I found that on material I found less than interesting I needed to approach studying from multiple avenues. If it was a sucky subject it didn't sink in nearly as quickly...that's just the nature of the beast. So I started reading important passages silently, then aloud, and then I would write key components about what I read. It helped tremendously.


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> I found that on material I found less than interesting I needed to approach studying from multiple avenues. If it was a sucky subject it didn't sink in nearly as quickly...that's just the nature of the beast. So I started reading important passages silently, then aloud, and then I would write key components about what I read. It helped tremendously.


I also drew things to help me remember key words that would trigger the information from my memory. Like if I was studying some boring crap about economics or something dull in American government, I would draw little things in my personal notes while studying to help link the info in my mind. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> I also drew things to help me remember key words that would trigger the information from my memory. Like if I was studying some boring crap about economics or something dull in American government, I would draw little things in my personal notes while studying to help link the info in my mind. I hope that makes sense.


the main thing I'm worrying about is math. i have to get a 95% on the final to pass! I'm [email protected]&#%*@ I don't want to go to summer school!


----------



## Elohi

You're taking geometry right?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> You're taking geometry right?


yea the one with the shapes and stuff.


----------



## Elohi

Proofs. UGH. I struggled in geometry because I didn't have enough algebra before taking it. It was a struggle for me but I had a C all year until the last report card, when I pulled that baby up to a B. And I didn't really understand much of what I was doing but I followed the rules and followed the order and scraped by.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

stop distracting me i need to study!


----------



## Elohi

Hahaha go study dude. Shut off your biggest distractions.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You still here Newt?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You still here Newt?


maybe....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You still here Newt?


That wasn't a trick question. This might help a little with geo square rules. You know that all tortoises are turtles but not all turtles are tortoises, right? Well this same rule applies to rectangles and squares. All rectangles are squares, but not all squares are rectangles. Tortoises and math? Who knew?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That wasn't a trick question. This might help a little with geo square rules. You know that all tortoises are turtles but not all turtles are tortoises, right? Well this same rule applies to rectangles and squares. All rectangles are squares, but not all squares are rectangles. Tortoises and math? Who knew?


wow!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wow!


And you can remember it because it incorporates something you like, right?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And you can remember it because it incorporates something you like, right?


i dont know


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i dont know


You'd need to go out of your way to forget it.


----------



## Telid

Elohi said:


> Proofs. UGH. I struggled in geometry because I didn't have enough algebra before taking it. It was a struggle for me but I had a C all year until the last report card, when I pulled that baby up to a B. And I didn't really understand much of what I was doing but I followed the rules and followed the order and scraped by.


I find math in school to be hilarious in how badly it is taught. I struggle with simple addition at times, but can do differential equations in my head. If someone doesn't get it in school, I largely put it down to the teacher and the teaching method, not the student [though some people are both stupid and willingly ignorant, and no teacher will ever change that].


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Telid said:


> I find math in school to be hilarious in how badly it is taught. I struggle with simple addition at times, but can do differential equations in my head. If someone doesn't get it in school, I largely put it down to the teacher and the teaching method, not the student [though some people are both stupid and willingly ignorant, and no teacher will ever change that].


im a good student i do all my homework and I'm nice to the teachers!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3000-PARRIS...605?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item461492dfdd should i get?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3000-PARRIS...605?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item461492dfdd should i get?


I'm half tempted to flag this because you should be studying. What did you use to learn and retain information about tortoises? Did you play video games while trying to learn about them or did you just put everything into the study of tortoises? Prove you can do it man. Prove it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm half tempted to flag this because you should be studying. What did you use to learn and retain information about tortoises? Did you play video games while trying to learn about them or did you just put everything into the study of tortoises? Prove you can do it man. Prove it.


when i learn a knew thing about tortoises it just sticks wit me because i find it interesting. but school stuff i don't like so i can't remember.
should i get this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/lettuce-GOU...619?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e986e461b


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm half tempted to flag this because you should be studying. What did you use to learn and retain information about tortoises? Did you play video games while trying to learn about them or did you just put everything into the study of tortoises? Prove you can do it man. Prove it.


can a leader person ban me for like a week so i can stop messing around and actually study?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1000-FRECKL...046?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ced199ef6 this looks cool.


----------



## tortdad

Took the family out to Monster Jam today..... Had a blast.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Took the family out to Monster Jam today..... Had a blast.
> 
> View attachment 114720
> 
> View attachment 114721
> 
> View attachment 114722
> 
> View attachment 114723
> 
> View attachment 114724
> 
> View attachment 114725
> 
> View attachment 114726


are you sure you should let that creepy bald near your children?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> are you sure you should let that creepy bald near your children?


Aren't you supposed to be studying shapes and stuff?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Aren't you supposed to be studying shapes and stuff?


don't tell me how to live my life!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chicory-Gre...952?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a93a11668


----------



## mike taylor

Monster jam! I love monster jam! I guess I've been asleep because I didn't know that was going on . Are you going to the reptilian show Saturday in Conroe?


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the main thing I'm worrying about is math. i have to get a 95% on the final to pass! I'm [email protected]&#%*@ I don't want to go to summer school!



Maybe you need summer school. Would this be the first time you had summer school?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1000-FRECKL...046?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ced199ef6 this looks cool.


To study geometry just:
1-Write the theorems/properties/postulates on a paper. Memorize them.
2- Solve the easy questions in the book (preferably the example ones in beginning of each lessons).
3- Solve an OK number of questions.
4- After finishing the chapter say all the theorems out loud (by heart).


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning TFO and Happy Sunday! ! !


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Monster jam! I love monster jam! I guess I've been asleep because I didn't know that was going on . Are you going to the reptilian show Saturday in Conroe?


 They have one more show coming up in two weeks. Not sure on the reptile show. I want to go but it will depend on how much crap Melissa has me doing.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  we made it safe and sound back into Galveston. We are just waiting to get cleared by the port authority


----------



## AmRoKo

It might just be because I come from two mathematicians but.... MATH IS FUN!


----------



## AZtortMom

one of my favorite signs that I saw in Mexico


----------



## AmRoKo

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  we made it safe and sound back into Galveston. We are just waiting to get cleared by the port authority



Morning! How crazy is it to get through the airport security now? I swear every time I go they need me to do a new dance. :/


----------



## AZtortMom

saw this one in Roatan


----------



## AZtortMom

AmRoKo said:


> Morning! How crazy is it to get through the airport security now? I swear every time I go they need me to do a new dance. :/


I wish we were going through airport security we are only going through the cruise ship customs


----------



## tortadise

mike taylor said:


> Awesome Kelly! Maybe one day we can do the same with sulcatas .


We talked about it in great detail. The problem is that the Sahel is so large the populations would need to be known of the sulcatas to be properly introduced. So lots of genetic testing must be done to initiate that. It can be done though. They're doing quite well at it now.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## AmRoKo

AZtortMom said:


> I wish we were going through airport security we are only going through the cruise ship customs



Oh okay.


----------



## AZtortMom

AmRoKo said:


> Oh okay.


How's everyone this morning?


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> How's everyone this morning?


I'm fine . Have to study Chemistry .


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm fine . Have to study Chemistry .


Oooo! Chemistry is challenging


----------



## Yvonne G

My daughter is VERY concerned about her age...almost compulsively so. When she first started getting gray hair she would pull them out. Now she's resigned to having them. But last year she told everyone she didn't want to celebrate her birthday. She got real upset when some of us didn't conform to that wish. The ladies where she works bought her a cake and gave her presents. She was quite upset. He birthday is the 21st and she will be 55 years old. I just don't feel right not recognizing her special day, however, I know she really means it, so I won't say or do anything for her.

I have no idea why 'old age' bothers her so. My mother lived into her late 80's as did her mother. We have not had any old, infirm people in our lives that might have influenced her opinion. I'm at a loss to know what to do to help her.


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh man, I'm so sorry Yvonne I don't like getting old but I like celebrating my birthday day  
I wish I could offer so advice


----------



## jaizei

I get not celebrating your birthday, haven't celebrated mine in years, but who gets mad about cake. Free cake is free cake.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Was 60 and sunny today (for like the first time in weeks) so I took both torts out in the yard for some natural UV. I don't think this poor russian tort has ever had a UV source. He did move around some and stretched his legs and head out. Rosie was on the other side of the yard booking it. It's funny how different these two are. Rosie is like a toddler. Me: "Don't eat that, stay away from those bushes, come back here!" and the russian is like "Are you alive?"

I know not all russians are like that. My fiance was saying we should get more redfoots since they're much more entertaining.  He would pick her up when she'd wander too far and she doesn't even tuck her head in or kick. She would just look at him like "You ruin all my fun"


----------



## Momof4

@tortdad We are watching the Atlanta race right now. I love it too! Crusader just won freestyle!
Great pic of you and your family!


----------



## tortadise

6 leopards Tomas picked out to go back to Senegal for an outreach education program . I always worry about where our offspring ends up. This is beyond a happy moment knowing they're going back to Africa to teach villages of the different tortoises in Africa.


----------



## Elohi

tortadise said:


> 6 leopards Tomas picked out to go back to Senegal for an outreach education program . I always worry about where our offspring ends up. This is beyond a happy moment knowing they're going back to Africa to teach villages of the different tortoises in Africa.
> View attachment 114782


So awesome!!


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> So awesome!!


Yes indeed. Beyond excited. Just to tease you all were now conservation partners. The next 2 years will be incredible for a movement in African chelonian conservation and reintroduction.


----------



## Telid

tortadise said:


> 6 leopards Tomas picked out to go back to Senegal for an outreach education program . I always worry about where our offspring ends up. This is beyond a happy moment knowing they're going back to Africa to teach villages of the different tortoises in Africa.
> View attachment 114782


I recognize that room, sans one giant unit on the back wall that used to be under the window. 

Very interesting, Kelly! Is this a new program you're getting into? What will happen to the torts - are they going to the villages as pets, or are they traveling showcases?


----------



## Abdulla6169

I think I've finally understood the Arab Spring, but a bigger question remains: how can we undo this mess?... I just hope it doesn't turn out the it was planned to turn out.


----------



## Momof4

Let's do this Seahawks!!!!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Think I'm starting to get sick  

My throat is scratchy and I'm so tired *yawn*


----------



## AZtortMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> Think I'm starting to get sick
> 
> My throat is scratchy and I'm so tired *yawn*


Oh no! I hope you feel better


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Momof4

RosieRedfoot said:


> Think I'm starting to get sick
> 
> My throat is scratchy and I'm so tired *yawn*



Have some hot tea, lemon and honey. It works wonders for my husband. He's actually having some at the moment but he added brandy.


----------



## Elohi

^^and salt water gargles before it gets bad.


----------



## Elohi

And vitamin C load, it'll shorten the illness.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And more brandy


----------



## dmmj

@Yellow Turtle01 Did we ever get our story?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> @Yellow Turtle01 Did we ever get our story?


No... I'm getting there, Grinchy!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> No... I'm getting there, Grinchy!


lies! its never going to be gone


----------



## Elohi

Not good quality pictures but I managed to do it again, this time with the baby in it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lies! its never going to be gone


Be patient, Nick!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Be patient, Nick!


woman, don't tell me how to live my life!


----------



## Elohi

And some little someone was very difficult to pose. Hahaha


----------



## dmmj

@Yellow Turtle01 We want our story!
STORY, STORY, STORY, STORY, STORY.
Fair warning, I can get very annoying.


----------



## tortdad

This has been the first weekend since Christmas that it hasn't rained so daddy was able to put together the play set the boys got from the all grandparents for Christmas. I worked on it for about 4 hours yesterday before we had to leave for monster jam and another 6 hours today.


----------



## tortdad

Got it done just in time to watch some football


----------



## tortdad

dmmj said:


> @Yellow Turtle01 We want our story!
> STORY, STORY, STORY, STORY, STORY.
> Fair warning, I can get very annoying.



@Yellow Turtle01

Tag team!!!! 
STORY STORY STORY


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I've been taking vitamin C and eating lots of oranges. I may have some herbal tea with honey. 

On a nice note we finally got our dining room done. Still need a larger table but here it is:

Before on left was the house walk-through so furniture wasn't mine, right is currently.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

whats the order of theses bonds strongest to weakest ionic bond, covalent bond, and hydrogen bond? are you tortoise people proud of me I'm studying


----------



## mike taylor

Ken sent you one of them p.m.'s .


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats the order of theses bonds strongest to weakest ionic bond, covalent bond, and hydrogen bond? are you tortoise people proud of me I'm studying



http://www.personal.psu.edu/staff/m/b/mbt102/bisci4online/chemistry/chemistry2.htm


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> http://www.personal.psu.edu/staff/m/b/mbt102/bisci4online/chemistry/chemistry2.htm


thanks!


----------



## Momof4

Love this kind of football!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

whats the difference between solid liquid and water vapor in terms of special properties and bonding?


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats the difference between solid liquid and water vapor in terms of special properties and bonding.



Looking for the answer is how you learn.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Ken sent you one of them p.m.'s .


Copy that
Response sent
Out


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Looking for the answer is how you learn.


I'm doing the sudy guide for the final i need right answers to study. whats the monomers and polymers of nucleic acids?


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm so glad to see the picture of your dining room. For some time now I've been thinking about painting my kitchen gray and white. I've only been able to see it in my mind. But your picture puts it into perspective. I think when the time comes, I'm going to do it!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

You guys are going to get your story!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You guys are going to get your story!




Did you say it was going to be like a comic?


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so glad to see the picture of your dining room. For some time now I've been thinking about painting my kitchen gray and white. I've only been able to see it in my mind. But your picture puts it into perspective. I think when the time comes, I'm going to do it!



I'm horrible at picking colors; i need to paint my house but I have no idea what normal people would like.


----------



## tortdad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You guys are going to get your story!



STORY, STORY, STORY, STORY

If you don't have our story ready you can read me a bed time story


----------



## Momof4

That was an incredible come back Seahawks!! Wow!!!


----------



## Momof4

Love the dining room!!! Nice job!


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> That was an incredible come back Seahawks!! Wow!!!



 spoiler alert


----------



## RosieRedfoot

jaizei said:


> I'm horrible at picking colors; i need to paint my house but I have no idea what normal people would like.



Don't go for what normal people like, go for what you like! When my dad heard I painted my dining room silver and eggplant he imagined a disco theme. 

I'm glad people like it, I know it's not everyone's choice of colors but seeing this is my first go as a self interior designer, knowing it's not disgusting helps me justify the costs!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so glad to see the picture of your dining room. For some time now I've been thinking about painting my kitchen gray and white. I've only been able to see it in my mind. But your picture puts it into perspective. I think when the time comes, I'm going to do it!



My kitchen is grey cabinets, green walls, white wainscoting. I love the variety of greys available and it pairs well with so many colors. I love grey with purples or yellows.


----------



## tortdad

RosieRedfoot said:


> Don't go for what normal people like, go for what you like! When my dad heard I painted my dining room silver and eggplant he imagined a disco theme.
> 
> I'm glad people like it, I know it's not everyone's choice of colors but seeing this is my first go as a self interior designer, knowing it's not disgusting helps me justify the costs!


It looks good. I work in construction and have to play "wannabe interior designer" with my clients and help them pick colors. You should see some the the stupid colors people pick. You did good.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> I've been taking vitamin C and eating lots of oranges. I may have some herbal tea with honey.
> 
> On a nice note we finally got our dining room done. Still need a larger table but here it is:
> 
> Before on left was the house walk-through so furniture wasn't mine, right is currently.
> 
> View attachment 114813


very pretty


----------



## RosieRedfoot

tortdad said:


> It looks good. I work in construction and have to play "wannabe interior designer" with my clients and help them pick colors. You should see some the the stupid colors people pick. You did good.



A neighbor's house has salmon pink siding and kelly green shutters so I know people make bad choices!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Although it could be worse...




Wow. Just, wow.


----------



## mike taylor

Whats wrong with the hello kitty house? Besides no man would ever live their . Unless he has mother issues .


----------



## bouaboua

Good afternoon or Good evening there! !! 

How's the weekend so far??


----------



## mike taylor

This weekend has been awesome! Warm weather! No rain! I put a cap on my snappers enclosure walls . I'm going to go to Home Depot tomorrow and buy 48 feet of gutter so I can screw it to the top cap . Then I'm going to fill with potting soil . Then I'm going to plant all kinds of tortoise goodies .


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> spoiler alert



Sorry! I was so excited!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Although it could be worse...
> 
> View attachment 114822
> 
> 
> Wow. Just, wow.


We typically charge folks to take pictures of our place.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We typically charge folks to take pictures of our place.




Sorry Ken. I thought your house was this one:


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good afternoon or Good evening there! !!
> 
> How's the weekend so far??


Too short..


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I'm horrible at picking colors; i need to paint my house but I have no idea what normal people would like.



The answer to that is - Normal people? Are you painting for others or for you. Find a color that pleases YOU.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yvonne G said:


> The answer to that is - Normal people? Are you painting for others or for you. Find a color that pleases YOU.



That's why my entry way is teal! 




Eventually will add a shoe/storage bench.


----------



## bouaboua

RosieRedfoot said:


> Sorry Ken. I thought your house was this one:
> 
> View attachment 114827


That is an torts house alright!!!


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Too short..


It is too long for me. All by myself are tough for the weekend. Looking forward to be home for another 20 days.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Newt, the most recent joke in the joke thread made me think of you! #127


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> This has been the first weekend since Christmas that it hasn't rained so daddy was able to put together the play set the boys got from the all grandparents for Christmas. I worked on it for about 4 hours yesterday before we had to leave for monster jam and another 6 hours today.
> View attachment 114808
> 
> View attachment 114809
> 
> View attachment 114810



Dad of the year!!


----------



## AmRoKo

RosieRedfoot said:


> Although it could be worse...
> 
> View attachment 114822
> 
> 
> Wow. Just, wow.



I WILL LIVE THERE! I LOVE HELLO KITTY!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Newt, the most recent joke in the joke thread made me think of you! #127


can u send me the link?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> can u send me the link?


I see you found it. Funny stuff, right?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I see you found it. Funny stuff, right?


yea


----------



## Elohi

Well now I'm not sure if we are building a cinder block enclosure or a 2 foot fenced enclosure. Have someone coming out, possibly on Wednesday for an estimate on a couple of different options.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Me, I'm a fan of wooden fence over concrete blocks. Easier to repair, not as rough to the carapace. Cheaper to build, at least in these parts, we've lots of wood in the hills.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Me, I'm a fan of wooden fence over concrete blocks. Easier to repair, not as rough to the carapace. Cheaper to build, at least in these parts, we've lots of wood in the hills.


Yeah when we were first thinking of using cinder blocks, I figured I'd need to line the inside with wood planks to keep them from beating the crap out of their shells.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  Happy Monday


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Elohi said:


> Yeah when we were first thinking of using cinder blocks, I figured I'd need to line the inside with wood planks to keep them from beating the crap out of their shells.



I've always used cinder blocks for Bob and he's never hurt himself on them.


----------



## Abdulla6169

IT SNOWED 70 KM FROM HERE:


----------



## tortdad

maggie3fan said:


> I've always used cinder blocks for Bob and he's never hurt himself on them.





Elohi said:


> Yeah when we were first thinking of using cinder blocks, I figured I'd need to line the inside with wood planks to keep them from beating the crap out of their shells.



I use blocks for Hal with no issues as well.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Did you say it was going to be like a comic?


Yes.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> spoiler alert


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi tortoise folks...


----------



## Tyanna

Morning!


----------



## tortdad

Anyone have anything cool happening today


----------



## Tyanna

tortdad said:


> Anyone have anything cool happening today


 
I'm working the switchboards at work...not really cool.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm going to be operating my chain saw and trying not to cut myself or my dog.


----------



## smarch

GOOD MORNING!


----------



## Tyanna

Yvonne G said:


> I'm going to be operating my chain saw and trying not to cut myself or my dog.


 
Oh, you're more brave than I am... Good luck!


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> I'm going to be operating my chain saw and trying not to cut myself or my dog.


 This year my dad started letting my 15 year old brother operate a chain saw... needless to say my mum was NOT happy when she looked out the window and saw that!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> This year my dad started letting my 15 year old brother operate a chain saw... needless to say my mum was NOT happy when she looked out the window and saw that!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I'm going to be operating my chain saw and trying not to cut myself or my dog.



Please be careful!!


----------



## Yvonne G

It's a grey, ugly day out there. I'm having a hard time getting motivated. So far this a.m. (in order to dilly dally and not go outside) I've washed the kitchen floor and cleaned off my desk. Once all the "New Threads " have been read, I'll have to get my act together and go outside. NO! NO! HOLD ME BACK!!!


----------



## Merrick

Here in south Florida it blazing hot in the middle of what you northerners call "winter"


----------



## Merrick

So that means it's time to go out and find some herps lounging around


----------



## smarch

Anyone ever had that one co-worker who you swear is out to undermine you and find every single possible hole in your work (even when its not your fault)... not amused...


----------



## AmRoKo

smarch said:


> Anyone ever had that one co-worker who you swear is out to undermine you and find every single possible hole in your work (even when its not your fault)... not amused...



My mom works for the federal government, the stories she tells me of working there sound like she's in a middle/high school.


----------



## AmRoKo

I haven't had the pleasure of experiencing any behavior like that yet at any of the places I have worked at, thank goodness because I don't know how I could deal with that stress and college at the same time.


----------



## smarch

AmRoKo said:


> My mom works for the federal government, the stories she tells me of working there sound like she's in a middle/high school.


 yeah, "high school never ends" ... i'm just mad that I've been fine for so long and then tah-dah person near my age and all heck breaks loose at me!


----------



## smarch

AmRoKo said:


> I haven't had the pleasure of experiencing any behavior like that yet at any of the places I have worked at, thank goodness because I don't know how I could deal with that stress and college at the same time.


 thankfully I act far beyond my age and refuse to partake in such elementary crap, I didn't partake in high school why would I now... I just was never a target in high school either...
Best part about school is that this is my last semester and I'm taking 4 art classes so college will be my sanctuary this year!


----------



## AmRoKo

smarch said:


> thankfully I act far beyond my age and refuse to partake in such elementary crap, I didn't partake in high school why would I now... I just was never a target in high school either...
> Best part about school is that this is my last semester and I'm taking 4 art classes so college will be my sanctuary this year!



Yeah I just don't understand what is with some people, why would they act so immature in a job of all places, a place where your level of maturity matters most. Oh well. Just grit your teeth and smile, it will get better.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In local news…Portland police have a handcuffed, arrested person on the run. Seems the suspect, charged with domestic abuse, was being led to the squad car, in cuffs, and managed to break free from officers and take off running. Suspect is still eluding police, although this happened Sunday early afternoon. Really guys? Outran you while handcuffed then the dogs couldn't even find him? Wow!
http://www.kgw.com/story/news/2015/01/18/handcuffed-suspect-escapes-police/21956973/


----------



## Abdulla6169

We argue a lot in my class. I either ignore the people, Or I argue more....


----------



## smarch

AmRoKo said:


> Yeah I just don't understand what is with some people, why would they act so immature in a job of all places, a place where your level of maturity matters most. Oh well. Just grit your teeth and smile, it will get better.


 basically what happens... although then I practically internally explode from keeping it in... but its ok I work with my dad... and my opinion is not just mine, so I can complain and let it all out at home. 
And I have wayyyy cooler desk supplies . And of course stress relief aromatherapy lotion I practically live in. deep breaths that's all I need ot remember... and walk away to the bathroom and run my hands in cold water, helps a TON with my stress and headaches!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> We argue a lot in my class. I either ignore the people, Or I argue more....


 I find arguing helpful when its a well backed argument in a more debate form... actually that's the reason I like the debate section of the forum so much, but when people just start saying things because they can is when I just shut off to listening.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> The answer to that is - Normal people? Are you painting for others or for you. Find a color that pleases YOU.



I don't care myself, I figure a normal colored house will be easier to sell or rent.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just being Ken here…here it is MLK day, and we're talking about colored houses? Sorry, they just pop into my head and I've got to let em out.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>




Speaking of, spoilers normally don't bother me but I was watching videos of GoT/ASOIAF fan theories and had to stop cause they were giving too much away. I need to get caught up with the books so I can start promulgating these conspiracy theories.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, Bouaboua (Steven):

Are you up and on the Forum?

We have a new member and I'm wondering if this is Chinese and what is the translation - *吱吱嗚嗚*


----------



## smarch

Patriots going to the super bowl after Ohio State won the championship... I wonder if i'm really lucky and the Pats will win, or my luck runs out and Ohio is all I get... hmmm only time will tell!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I, for one, will miss you. Do you get snow in the winter? I know it's cold, but is your yard usually covered in snow?



We have only had a couple of snows and they have been only an inch or two.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Flipped ice burg in Antartica;
> View attachment 114643
> 
> _via The Independent_


looks unreal.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm sloooowly getting ready to head up to the show. I look down in our lower pasture and I see my crow buddies waiting on me. They've seen me already this morning and they get impatient. They'll roost in tree tops where they can look down and see me through the window and yell at me. When I'm on the porch smoking, they yell at me. Karen says their voice changes when I go outside. They'll have to do their own thing today.


We have been having large flocks in the area the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> A friend brought over their russian tortoise for us to watch and I don't even get how they find his housing acceptable. It's a plastic bin with a hide and a small water dish. She says he never moves much or eats much (yes still alive) but he's a 6-7 year old russian in a bin cage that's 2 feet by 14 inches.



I bet it gets more active while at your place.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> View attachment 114698
> 
> 
> His enclosure.. Poor guy


I agree.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Yeah either that or he's hibernating. They were just going to leave him in their house without heat or food/water for 2 weeks.
> 
> Tomorrow is 63 outside so I may bring him into the sun to see if he can even walk. But is it dangerous if he's hibernating to move him around, feed, or soak him? I assume since he pokes his head in and out but won't move he's just depressed not hibernating?


He's not being kept cold enough to hibernate ( a real hibernation).


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I'm horrible at picking colors; i need to paint my house but I have no idea what normal people would like.



This is to get it ready to sell?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> This is to get it ready to sell?



Maybe. If I get everything else put back together.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Yeah when we were first thinking of using cinder blocks, I figured I'd need to line the inside with wood planks to keep them from beating the crap out of their shells.



Interesting I have not had that problem with my leopards with the blocks.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Anyone ever had that one co-worker who you swear is out to undermine you and find every single possible hole in your work (even when its not your fault)... not amused...



Yeppers, I have.  Makes for a lousy work experience.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Maybe. If I get everything else put back together.



Then go with more plain, boring traditional colors where it looks clean and everything can go with it. Like creams in the house. Or is this outside painting?


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon all! *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

Has been wonderful weather all weekend. While I didn't get to chat with any of you on Sunday, I did get to do more yardwork!


----------



## smarch

RosieRedfoot said:


> View attachment 114698
> 
> 
> His enclosure.. Poor guy


 And I thought my 20 gal was bad for my similar aged (at least I think so) Russian... but when he lived in that he didn't do that, he became a literally tortoise wrecking ball and every day when I came home everything was moved and flipped to his preference. 

Poor guy needs some space... and UVs! if its a friend now that you know maybe you can convince them.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> looks unreal.


"Hugh Corr, a glacial geophysicist at the British Antarctic Survey told i100.co.uk he had rarely seen an image of a flipped iceberg that was so beautiful. “I suspect it’s legitimate - the colours may have been enhanced in some way,” he said."

Just amazing isn't it?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> "Hugh Corr, a glacial geophysicist at the British Antarctic Survey told i100.co.uk he had rarely seen an image of a flipped iceberg that was so beautiful. “I suspect it’s legitimate - the colours may have been enhanced in some way,” he said."
> 
> Just amazing isn't it?


Yes it is. Nature does some really wonderful work.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Yes it is. Nature does some really wonderful work.


Bye Jacqui! Off to review some math... *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

Doesn't sound like fun, but good studying to you!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Has been wonderful weather all weekend. While I didn't get to chat with any of you on Sunday, I did get to do more yardwork!


 I didn't get to chat all weekend because I was doing housework... I don't even own a darn house! although I do live at my house rent free and all that so I mean I guess a little helping out is more than a "good idea". 
Saturday I cleaned my room, desk area, and couch space... through away an entire bag of trash and over a bag of stuff to donate. 
Sunday we got rid of our old couch... it was literally falling apart under me! we found my Tervis waterbottle (with a turtle on it) inside the couch, as well as 4 other disposable water bottles!! I told them the couch "ate" things! dad cut the 4 seat couch into 2 and took the arm from the bad side (mine) and attatched it to the good half so my brother now has a 2 seater in his little x-box area. my parents 2 25 year old lazy boys came downstairs to where I sit (soooooo much comfier!!) and they're waiting for their new chairs to be picked up tomorrow for upstairs. So while the couch was removed I wet-vac-ed the floor- or steam vac I guess without the steam type thing... theres probably a right name for it but I don't know it, and it took me 3 hours and it was still picking up dirt!!
Thought weekends were to relax! I start school Wednesday and I think i'm going to take tomorrow off work since I would have had school today and it'll be my before school starts break day and sleep in and watch TV all day... sounds perfect!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, your just so musical! lol


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like you had a busy weekend with all the cleaning and moving. Your dad must be handy to think of cutting up the couch and remaking it (though smaller) for your brother.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like you had a busy weekend with all the cleaning and moving. Your dad must be handy to think of cutting up the couch and remaking it (though smaller) for your brother.


 We're engineers, so of course he had that covered. And we don't pay to have large furnature removed, so he was already cutting it up anyways-burn what you can, reuse what yuo can, throw away the junk in small amounts in the regular trash... I'll be seeing those couch bits in my basement for a few months still


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Speaking of, spoilers normally don't bother me but I was watching videos of GoT/ASOIAF fan theories and had to stop cause they were giving too much away. I need to get caught up with the books so I can start promulgating these conspiracy theories.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

smarch said:


> And I thought my 20 gal was bad for my similar aged (at least I think so) Russian... but when he lived in that he didn't do that, he became a literally tortoise wrecking ball and every day when I came home everything was moved and flipped to his preference.
> 
> Poor guy needs some space... and UVs! if its a friend now that you know maybe you can convince them.



Well last time I watched him I put him in a larger bin with my spare mvb bulb bask spot on during the day and let him drop to 65 (house temp) at night. 

If I were watching him longer term I'd put him in the spare bathtub but last time I gave them the larger tub and now he's downgraded again. 

I've given them proper care info and tips but there's only so much people will listen to if they don't see an issue. I'd take him off their hands if they didn't want him and put him outside more where he belongs!


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Good afternoon all! *waves*


Hi Jacqui!


----------



## Elohi

It's incredibly beautiful outside and I don't get to enjoy it because the cedar count is so high


----------



## RosieRedfoot

He also hasn't touched any of his food or moved since being outside. He dug into the dirt and hasn't done anything else. I might try Mazuri and yard time.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Hi Jacqui!



Hello pretty lady!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> It's incredibly beautiful outside and I don't get to enjoy it because the cedar count is so high



That sucks.  I know I have been taking my pills so I could be out in all the dust this weekend.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> He also hasn't touched any of his food or moved since being outside. He dug into the dirt and hasn't done anything else. I might try Mazuri and yard time.



Have a light on him? Give him a warm soak? Outside is always great, if weather allows.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Well last time I watched him I put him in a larger bin with my spare mvb bulb bask spot on during the day and let him drop to 65 (house temp) at night.
> 
> If I were watching him longer term I'd put him in the spare bathtub but last time I gave them the larger tub and now he's downgraded again.
> 
> I've given them proper care info and tips but there's only so much people will listen to if they don't see an issue. I'd take him off their hands if they didn't want him and put him outside more where he belongs!


Darn


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, your just so musical! lol



Now if I could just figure out how to show them in color.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Now if I could just figure out how to show them in color.



Calling Cameron to the rescue!! Cam where are you? Yvonne needs help!


----------



## dmmj

Rules for tortoise keeping.
1. Never get them wet.
2 Never expose them to sunlight.
3. never, ever feed them after midnight.......
No wait those are the rules for gremlins, sorry.


----------



## Jacqui

Well after that chuckle from David, I am out of here. Have fun guys ... and no talking about me.


----------



## smarch

RosieRedfoot said:


> Well last time I watched him I put him in a larger bin with my spare mvb bulb bask spot on during the day and let him drop to 65 (house temp) at night.
> 
> If I were watching him longer term I'd put him in the spare bathtub but last time I gave them the larger tub and now he's downgraded again.
> 
> I've given them proper care info and tips but there's only so much people will listen to if they don't see an issue. I'd take him off their hands if they didn't want him and put him outside more where he belongs!


 My only thing is she's seen your tortoise roam right? I mean just the lethargicness should be seeable... but then again the stereotype is tortoises are slow.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


----------



## dmmj

Wait doesn't swag keep you immortal?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> Wait doesn't swag keep you immortal?


i hate you the second most now!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Well after that chuckle from David, I am out of here. Have fun guys ... and no talking about me.


 Lucky I don't feel like a jerk today or I'd sooo start talking about you!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i go study again bye


----------



## Abdulla6169

Bye.


----------



## Abdulla6169

*waves*


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i go study again bye


 Bye, study well!


----------



## Abdulla6169

We hope _not_ to see you until you finish.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> Rules for tortoise keeping.
> 1. Never get them wet.
> 2 Never expose them to sunlight.
> 3. never, ever feed them after midnight.......
> No wait those are the rules for gremlins, sorry.


First two sounded pretty real


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> Wait doesn't swag keep you immortal?


Nope. In fact, swag shortens lifespans 
(JK)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nope. In fact, swag shortens lifespans
> (JK)


Actually a proven fact:
Swag--->More stupidity---->More Accidents---->Die at young age.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> Bye, study well!


i take 5 minute brake.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Actually a proven fact:
> Swag--->More stupidity---->More Accidents---->Die at young age.


yolo


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i take 5 minute brake.


Two minutes left.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Two minutes left.


ok i go back to studying


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ok i go back to studying


 Hey at least you have a strategy. That's how I survive work... and school. I set mini goals and then allow myself a mini break to do what I want (aka check the forum). I find it motivating.


----------



## smarch

"hey, hey, you, you, I don't like your girlfriend, no-way, no-way, think you need a new one!"
*trying desperately hard not to burst out singing and dancing at work*... I don't know its just such an upbeat song it gets me everytime!


----------



## puffy137

My idea of a good joke often takes a darkish tone , like these ;
Mummy Mummy Are you sure this is the way to learn how to swim ? 
Shut up & get back in the sack ! or this 
Mummy Mummy can I play in the sand box ?
No not until I find a better place to bury Daddy ! or this 
Mummy Mummy can I wear a bra now that I'm 16 ?
No Eric you can't !!!


----------



## dmmj

I'm so hungry, I could eat a horse, which is prob. why I am not allowed on farms.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

She just keeps him the cheapest way possible. But I told her the cheapest easiest way would be outside. She doesn't want anything bad to happen to him outside... Ironic, right? I trimmed his parrot beak down slightly (as much as he'd allow). He ate dandelions from the yard and I gave him a soak in the sun (to void himself before the trim). He won't touch food or water in his tub. Here's the before and after: 




It's not much of a trim but he seemed chipper after.


----------



## smarch

RosieRedfoot said:


> She just keeps him the cheapest way possible. But I told her the cheapest easiest way would be outside. She doesn't want anything bad to happen to him outside... Ironic, right? I trimmed his parrot beak down slightly (as much as he'd allow). He ate dandelions from the yard and I gave him a soak in the sun (to void himself before the trim). He won't touch food or water in his tub. Here's the before and after:
> 
> View attachment 114883
> 
> 
> It's not much of a trim but he seemed chipper after.


His eyes look better in the second too, he needed that water!
how did you effectively trim it? my guy is a crazy fighter and no matter how hard a try I can barely make a dent in his beak... its not super long but could use a little file down


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I wrapped him in a towel and flipped him on his back. Oddly he didn't pull in his head when on his back so I just snipped using cuticle trimmers and then filed it down briefly. He did fight quite hard though and I figured I'd feed and hydrate him well beforehand just in case he goes off food for a day or so.


----------



## smarch

RosieRedfoot said:


> I wrapped him in a towel and flipped him on his back. Oddly he didn't pull in his head when on his back so I just snipped using cuticle trimmers and then filed it down briefly. He did fight quite hard though and I figured I'd feed and hydrate him well beforehand just in case he goes off food for a day or so.


Yeah that probably would successfully get his head out of his shell... I think the stress of my experience is when I have to hold his head out and he's fighting and pulling and I have to hold harder... It's a whole emotional bad time on all parts really.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Well he isn't my tort so I did it more like "this is for your own good!" Because his owners won't. 

Rosie doesn't have this problem. She bites everything. Had her in the yard and she ate a dandelion coming up, bit a pinecone, a stick, my pants, my shoe...


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>



You're gonna make Nicky have an existential crisis.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> You're gonna make Nicky have an existential crisis.


whats that?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> You're gonna make Nicky have an existential crisis.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

On a side note, LOL. LOL. LOL. 
Don't explode Nicky, it'll be okay


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> On a side note, LOL. LOL. LOL.
> Don't explode Nicky, it'll be okay


what?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

An *existential crisis* is a moment at which an individual questions the very foundations of their life: whether their life has any *meaning*, purpose, or value. This issue of the *meaning* and purpose of existence is the topic of the philosophical school of *existentialism*.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> An *existential crisis* is a moment at which an individual questions the very foundations of their life: whether their life has any *meaning*, purpose, or value. This issue of the *meaning* and purpose of existence is the topic of the philosophical school of *existentialism*.


the meaning of life is tortoises.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the meaning life is tortoises.



EDIT: Probably not forum appropriate.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> EDIT: Probably not forum appropriate.


why?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I killed chat! Sorry, I was talking about tortoises on pretend chat  

I made stir fry for dinner. Feeling slightly better but my lymph nodes are swollen now. Early bedtime and NyQuil tonight!


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why?



It was from Judge Dredd;:

*Warden Miller*: [after giving Rico a package] So tell me, Rico, what is the meaning of life?

*Rico: *[the package converts into a gun] It ends.

[he shoots the Warden in the throat]


----------



## AmRoKo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> An *existential crisis* is a moment at which an individual questions the very foundations of their life: whether their life has any *meaning*, purpose, or value. This issue of the *meaning* and purpose of existence is the topic of the philosophical school of *existentialism*.



I had an existential crisis when I saw the ending to Mass effect 3.... MARAUDER SHIELDS TRIED TO SAVE ME FROM THAT HORRIFIC ENDING AND I KILLED HIM WHYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> An *existential crisis* is a moment at which an individual questions the very foundations of their life: whether their life has any *meaning*, purpose, or value. This issue of the *meaning* and purpose of existence is the topic of the philosophical school of *existentialism*.



In other words, "Do I have enough swag?"


----------



## Elohi

Good evening friends. Hope you all had an excellent long weekend. 
I'm cooking bacon and then going to cook hamburger patties in the bacon grease. Then we will stack bacon and avocado on the burgers for dinner. What's for dinner at your house this evening?


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't eat dinner, only lunch, but I brought in two fresh oranges from my tree. I'll have them as an evening snack.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> What's for dinner at your house this evening?


Karen and I are having dinner at your place, remember?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> I don't eat dinner, only lunch, but I brought in two fresh oranges from my tree. I'll have them as an evening snack.


i love food to much, to do that.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen and I are having dinner at your place, remember?


Well if you 're in Texas you and Karen can have some free food here also . Kevin's been dying
to barbeque .


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen and I are having dinner at your place, remember?


You guys are always invited.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I ended up making for all I can call “Hippy food" for dinner. I don't think I've every cooked so many freakin veggies! And the smell! How do vegetarians do this all the time? Cut chicken into small pieces, cooked it in skillet, chopped broccoli, cauliflower, zucchini, yellow squash, mixed it all together in the skillet. Cooked up brown rice to dump it on, and now I'm a hippie!! To save myself, I made a bunch of gravy to pour over it all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And some snow peas…
My hair is gonna grow faster now, right? And does this mean I can skip bathing regular?


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I ended up making for all I can call “Hippy food" for dinner. I don't think I've every cooked so many freakin veggies! And the smell! How do vegetarians do this all the time? Cut chicken into small pieces, cooked it in skillet, chopped broccoli, cauliflower, zucchini, yellow squash, mixed it all together in the skillet. Cooked up brown rice to dump it on, and now I'm a hippie!! To save myself, I made a bunch of gravy to pour over it all.



Gravy GOOD!!! 
Gravy makes everything better!!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Was is vegetarian chicken, Ken? 

I made stir fry (without oil) and rice which had lots of veggies and chicken. Healthy meal to counteract the holidays... somewhat. I then had some chocolate bar to even things up


----------



## tortdad

I'm tired. Peace out tort peeps. I'm putting this whooped puppy to bed!


----------



## Momof4

We had homemade butternut squash soup and left over ribs.

Have spent hours researching condos for a Mammoth ski trip. Ugh! Trying to make two families happy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Chocolate would be a good topper.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got a compost pile going on in my mouth.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got a compost pile going on in my mouth.


I'm not sure I really want to know but what are you talking about?


----------



## leigti

Did you plant those roots yet?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tutor helping me with math for 3 hours my brain hurts.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> tutor helping me with math for 3 hours my brain hurts.


Three hours of math would make your brain hurt alright.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Three hours of math would make your brain hurt alright.


who needs a brain when you have swag?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs a brain when you have swag?


I thought you were done with the swag thing.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hello guys.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello guys.


Hi there *waves*


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there *waves*


Hey Noel! *waves back*


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hey there Newt.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey there Newt.


i hate you. stop calling me that!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Since no one is chatting I'll post some poetry:
When your eyes smile, they are vines enlivening. 
When your eyes smile, they gleam like moons under a river.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate you. stop calling me that!
> View attachment 114961


I knew that Newt. . 
Newt. 
Newt. 
Newt. 
Newt.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Maybe if I say Newt a few more times you'll reply:
Newt. Newt. Newt! Where are you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Delaney has arrived. So, when is our comic?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Oh, and btw hi @YellowTurtle01


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Thanks for the tag 
Sooooooon...

I'm just about at the part where I'm trying to decide who gets pushed off the cliff... 
JK, nobody dies... they just get seriously injured!
(+powerup if you get the reference )
How have you been?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Thanks for the tag
> Sooooooon...
> 
> I'm just about at the part where I'm trying to decide who gets pushed off the cliff...
> JK, nobody dies... they just get seriously injured!
> (+powerup if you get the reference )
> How have you been?




I figured you were more the type to drop a house on someone in act 1.


----------



## Jacqui

Hi! *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> EDIT: Probably not forum appropriate.



lol


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Well if you 're in Texas you and Karen can have some free food here also . Kevin's been dying
> to barbeque .



Do you do that often? I have been reading a grilling book (playing a game of reading bingo at the library and cooking was one of the types of books I had to read) and boy do I have a bunch of things I want to try.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> We had homemade butternut squash soup and left over ribs.
> 
> Have spent hours researching condos for a Mammoth ski trip. Ugh! Trying to make two families happy.



That is a soup I would like to try a taste of. Good luck with making everybody happy. When is the trip?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> tutor helping me with math for 3 hours my brain hurts.



Good for you and I hope it helped.


----------



## tortdad

My wife made homemade butternut squash soup for the first time a few weeks ago. It was lovely.


----------



## Jacqui

Pretty pictures with the poem.


----------



## Yvonne G

***Yvonne nonchalantly walks up to Jacqui, while looking at the ceiling, with her hands clasped behind her back, then reaches out her hand to give Jacqui the secret hand shake, quickly walking on before anyone sees***


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne nonchalantly walks up to Jacqui, while looking at the ceiling, with her hands clasped behind her back, then reaches out her hand to give Jacqui the secret hand shake, quickly walking on before anyone sees***


I saw it, nothing gets by me


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I saw it, nothing gets by me



What??? What did you see??????? I think your letting your imagination get in your way.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I figured you were more the type to drop a house on someone in act 1.


It may be you...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Hi! *waves*





Hi! How's the weather for you today?


----------



## Jacqui

As I have long been the Wicked Witch of the West, let's not be having any of that house falling bit going on.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Do you do that often? I have been reading a grilling book (playing a game of reading bingo at the library and cooking was one of the types of books I had to read) and boy do I have a bunch of things I want to try.


Yes in the summer . I got a gas smoker that takes all the guess work out of it . You put a little wood in it set it to 225 and walk away .


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 114986
> 
> Hi! How's the weather for you today?



Sunny with some clouds and a bit cooler, but who is going to complain as long as it's over 32.  Hope your weather is nice, too.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yes in the summer . I got a gas smoker that takes all the guess work out of it . You put a little wood in it set it to 225 and walk away .



Ahhh one of those.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Sunny with some clouds and a bit cooler, but who is going to complain as long as it's over 32.  Hope your weather is nice, too.


Sunny!  32 is nice... over freezing! 
It's cloudy here, so unfortunately 29 feels like 20, but Wendy Weatherspoon says it's going to warm up this week to 40!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Alright, got to get back to throwing jaizei off a few bridges...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Sunny!  32 is nice... over freezing!
> It's cloudy here, so unfortunately 29 feels like 20, but Wendy Weatherspoon says it's going to warm up this week to 40!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

You need to charge your phone! 
(and your weather is really really nice, could you send some over? )


----------



## Elohi

That's what I'm talking about!
And it feels significant hotter than 81. I'm sitting outside sweating while the torts graze and little bitty plays in a homemade water table. LOL.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got a compost pile going on in my mouth.


All those veggies created an orgy of tastes in my mouth that I needed to brush to remove.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> That is a soup I would like to try a taste of. Good luck with making everybody happy. When is the trip?



The soup is super easy to make. I don't even use creams, just some butter to sauté onions. I just had some for lunch. 

Our trip is in Feb. Last night I emailed my friend 6 condos with pricing and she came back and changed the condo community and wants a view! We are starting from square one. Thank goodness I'm easy going because some people may have just given up! This has been going on for almost a week!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> All those veggies created an orgy of tastes in my mouth that I needed to brush to remove.


----------



## Momof4

It's sunny but a bit chilly at 62. I didn't get the torts out today. 
I'm going to freeze at soccer practice tonight.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just another day in Oregon…

http://www.kgw.com/story/news/local...15/01/19/bull-cornelius-shot-killed/22022277/


----------



## Momof4

I was so off! It's 53 and hazy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got 41.7° and 98%


----------



## Merrick

We got 72 and expected to get warmer as the week progresses 63° humidity


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi! *waves*


Hi


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne nonchalantly walks up to Jacqui, while looking at the ceiling, with her hands clasped behind her back, then reaches out her hand to give Jacqui the secret hand shake, quickly walking on before anyone sees***


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ugh. Sickness sucks. I sound like an old chain smoker. Sore itchy throat and swollen lymph nodes, yet no fever or chills. At least my nasal passages are clear *knocks on wood*


----------



## Momof4

My husband loves when I get a raspy voice


----------



## AZtortMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> Ugh. Sickness sucks. I sound like an old chain smoker. Sore itchy throat and swollen lymph nodes, yet no fever or chills. At least my nasal passages are clear *knocks on wood*


I'm fighting off a cold too  but I've got the stuffy head and runny nosy


----------



## Momof4

Hope you ladies feel better soon.


----------



## smarch

Holy crap (literally) I've been feeding Franklin twice a day since he finishes his first pile by the time I come home from work and I was told that there should always be a little left that's show you know you're feeding them good... And I just witnessed a MONSTER poo!! So I guess he's being fed enough now... Now how does one clean giant fresh tortoise poos? Paper towels? I know if I use my little scoop the poo will never come off it.


----------



## AZtortMom

I use a gardening rake and a dust pan


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Woah. I put together a Dropbox tortoise link dealio. Not all of these are my personal tortoises and some content may not be suitable for all audiences. Let's see if this will work…
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/2n26hy5w8noqtmy/AABJy3gEH1obyk9sUkVWpg5Ba


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Does the link dealio work?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Does the link dealio work?


yea


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I made that folder just for you, Newt.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I made that folder just for you, Newt.


are those picture of all the torts you are going to give me?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> are those picture of all the torts you are going to give me?


Newt, I will always be around. There has always been, and always will be essence of the Cowboy in the wind or in a life. When the time comes for you to stand on your own, then consideration may be given.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> are those pictures of all of your torts ?


Most are mine.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Newt, I will always be around. There has always been, and always will be essence of the Cowboy in the wind or in a life. When the time comes for you to stand on your own, then consideration may be given.


thats deep! what does it mean?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Like I've got a clue! I'm running a fever!!


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Like I've got a clue! I'm running a fever!!


Me too brother. Just got out of urgent care.


----------



## AZtortMom

It seems to be going around. 
Feel better guys


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> It seems to be going around.
> Feel better guys


You too! ! ! !

You still need to get up so early to work?? Couple days off will help for your recovery... Get better soon! ! ! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

the everyone is becoming sick we are all going to die!


----------



## bouaboua

Lots people are sick in here also. Looks like this flu thing are worldwide. 

Only by God's grace I'm still not getting anything! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the everyone is becoming sick we are all going to die!


that is not avoidable. Except r/s/t......because you will not grow old! ! ! ! Right Nick??


----------



## Yvonne G

Because I live in a cave (and sometimes under a bridge) I seldom get sick. No kids at home, and I don't eat out so no kitchen worker has a chance to sneeze or cough on my food. On Fridays when I do my shopping and run errands, I make it a point to consciously pay attention to my hands and never to allow them anywhere near my face until I get home and wash them.


----------



## bouaboua

bouaboua said:


> Lots people are sick in here also. Looks like this flu thing are worldwide.
> 
> Only by God's grace I'm still not getting anything! ! ! !



Or yet......I hope not! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

Steven: Can you translate this? I think it's Chinese: 吱吱嗚嗚


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Because I live in a cave (and sometimes under a bridge) I seldom get sick. No kids at home, and I don't eat out so no kitchen worker has a chance to sneeze or cough on my food. On Fridays when I do my shopping and run errands, I make it a point to consciously pay attention to my hands and never to allow them anywhere near my face until I get home and wash them.


I better start looking for a cave or bridge soon. 

Good practice Yvonne! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Steven: Can you translate this? I think it's Chinese: 吱吱嗚嗚


It's mean making noise like bird. Or bird signing.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you. we have a new member and that is his/her username. I always like to translate those type usernames to be sure it's family friendly. Google translate says it means - creek hum, but that doesn't make sense.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Like I've got a clue! I'm running a fever!!


That will teach you to hang out in big crowds


----------



## Yvonne G

Steven: I'm almost finished with the shed. I just have the doors to do, then put back the fence.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Steven: I'm almost finished with the shed. I just have the doors to do, then put back the fence.


You are a superwoman! ! ! ! !


----------



## jaizei

@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> @russian/sulcata/tortoise


I'm trying to study!


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm trying to study!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm trying to study!


 So. get off the forum............


----------



## Momof4

Wow, so many of you are sick. My 11yr old slept 2 hours after school and skipped lacrosse.
Our medical group's Urgent Care was closed for a measles case but I'm not sure if it was confirmed. I guess it started at Disneyland.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> Because I live in a cave (and sometimes under a bridge) I seldom get sick. No kids at home, and I don't eat out so no kitchen worker has a chance to sneeze or cough on my food. On Fridays when I do my shopping and run errands, I make it a point to consciously pay attention to my hands and never to allow them anywhere near my face until I get home and wash them.


Lol. Did Yvonne just call herself a bridge dweller? Hahaha.


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> Lol. Did Yvonne just call herself a bridge dweller? Hahaha.


No just a troll


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> Lol. Did Yvonne just call herself a bridge dweller? Hahaha.


cave dweller


----------



## bouaboua

Done with study??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Done with study??


no


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://www.sciencealert.com/news/20143007-25951.html


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> http://www.sciencealert.com/news/20143007-25951.html
> View attachment 115046


Bearded ladies! Or bearded lioness? Hmm.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> http://www.sciencealert.com/news/20143007-25951.html
> View attachment 115046


Is this part of your homework??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Is this part of your homework??


no


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no


I thought you are studying?? But a little break are good! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> I thought you are studying?? But a little break are good! ! !


im studding taking a little break then i see if i remember the answers.


----------



## Momof4

Good for you Nick!! So proud of you!! I hope you continue with a tutor as well.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Me too brother. Just got out of urgent care.


Are u ok? What was the verdict?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Good for you Nick!! So proud of you!! I hope you continue with a tutor as well.


i have my science final tomorrow! how do you know my name! stalker!


----------



## Momof4

You mean nick, nickipoo and newt? I read


----------



## Momof4

Nick are you doing common core math?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Nick are you doing common core math?


yea


----------



## Momof4

I feel for you! I don't understand it but my 11 yr does thank gooness. My daughter on the other hand struggles. My husband can't stand it but gets why they are teaching it.


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> Nick are you doing common core math?


What the heck is common core math? It seems like they come up with a new fad in math every few years. I don't know if that's a good thing or not.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> What the heck is common core math? It seems like they come up with a new fad in math every few years. I don't know if that's a good thing or not.


common core is like each state has different standards for school teaching stuff. it makes everything more confusing and stupid.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> common core is like each state has different standards for school teaching stuff. it makes everything more confusing and stupid.


That does sound stupid. I have talked to a few teachers and they don't like these rules and regulations and standardized tests anymore than the students do. They are just teaching to the test and that hurts everybody in the long run. But you can't fight it so just go with it, do what you can, graduate and move on with your life. But get good enough grades so that you have some options after graduation for continued education in something you really enjoy.


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Are u ok? What was the verdict?


bronchitis. Nothing a Zpac can't handle. I really should be taking 2 days off to rest butt the next 2 days are the most critical days I've had all year.


----------



## tortdad

I hacking up some serious lung butter this morning


----------



## taza

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tortdad

My lovely wife made some soup for me to take for lunch


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO! Reptilian show tomorrow! Be their or be square!


----------



## Elohi

I have to agree that the approach to teaching math these days is really strange. 
Slightly OT to common core/academic stuff...
My oldest who will be 14 soon, had a buddy over this weekend to practice. They want to start a band. Both are very talented boys. His friend is a drummer. Anyways, so his mom and I were talking about how the talented kids really get the shaft at school, no matter where their talent lies, but especially the music kids because they are really anchored down and there is little opportunity to excel. She's right. There is a standard and kids are expected to reach it but not exceed it in every area as a whole.
Sure there are some avenues for advancement but even those only go "so far". I have a lot of issues with the schooling in our country, Texas specifically. I don't have cookie cutter kids so it's been a struggle in some form or another with their educations. I'm seriously considering alternative schooling for my youngest, because even teachers tell me public school is no place for the advanced nor the delayed. I'm being encouraged by a lot of people/teachers to find a charter school or homeschool co-op. Again, the cookie cutter thing. Just kind of sucks. 

When my son started school at three, he was placed in early preschool because he was "not well rounded" well of course not, he was diagnosed with aspergers a yr later. But he started school early because he was highly advanced in some areas but weaker in others. Turns out starting school at three is a bad idea. They didn't make him more round or balanced, they slowed him down and he began to struggle academically and has never excelled since. He began to display worsening symptoms of his diagnoses that were stress and anxiety induced. He still battles this everyday but thankfully has some modifications to take some pressure off of him. I offered to homeschool him or find him a science or music charter school and he doesn't want me to move him. He doesn't like change. :0/

As a result of the mistakes I made in his education, I didn't put his little sister in preschool and I do not plan to put my 3 yr old in school of any kind before 5/6. I say 5/6 because of the placement of her birthday, I think we have the option.


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Morning TFO! Reptilian show tomorrow! Be their or be square!


I've never been to a reptile show. I'm square. I can't make this one. -le sigh-


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> I've never been to a reptile show. I'm square. I can't make this one. -le sigh-


----------



## mike taylor

Well don't become a electrician . It's all math . A crap load of trigonometry .


----------



## Yvonne G

Guten morgen, lovely chatters! It's going to be another dark, overcast day here in the Central California Valley. But that's ok. I've finally gotten some energy to work outside. Yesterday I was able to cup up quite a few of the large branches my son-in-law cut down for me. I think I can probably finish the job today.

The motion of the earth, and the cats walking on my fire wood stack eventually make it lean and then fall. I stack it level, but over time, because it is on a very slight slope, it just starts leaning. Then one day, whoosh! it's all over the ground. So yesterday I had to clean that all up and re-stack it so I would have a place to put the wood I cut up. I feel I had a very productive day!

You know your yellowfooted babies are getting too big to be in a tort table when they can climb the walls. My YF tort table is in the shed where I keep my adult YF tortoises for the winter.




So a couple days ago I went out there in the a.m. to open the door and feed them and one of the YF babies was on the floor with the adults. I'm leaving the other one in the table. That was about a 3' drop for him, but he's ok. They have lived in that table every winter since they hatched. And if any of the YF eggs in the incubator hatch, they will also inhabit that table. Silly thing. Who woulda' thought flying through the air to land on a hard floor was preferable to living in a too-small, but comfortable space?


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Well don't become a electrician . It's all math . A crap load of trigonometry .



1.73 is all you _really_ need.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, but that's what you have a computer or calculator or slide rule for, right?


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Momof4

For those who don't know what common core is here is just an example for simple addition. They add a bunch of steps to solve something so simple.


----------



## Yvonne G

I wonder who you have to know to be able to push your hair-brained new idea on a whole school system.


----------



## Momof4

I forgot how much work goes into getting carpets cleaned!


----------



## Yvonne G

It's the 'moving furniture' part that boggles my mind. I'd love to have my living room carpet cleaned, but my house is so small. Where would the couch and love seat go. There's no room.


----------



## Elohi

Momof4 said:


> For those who don't know what common core is here is just an example for simple addition. They add a bunch of steps to solve something so simple.


My 6th graders homework is usually a royal pain. It's easy to solve but she has to show her work and the process that has learned in class is completely ridiculous. I get needing to show your work but the common core process is lengthy and sometimes flat ridiculous.


----------



## jaizei

I never liked the 'showing your work' requirement. It's like a punishment for being more advanced.


----------



## Merrick

This year we have to take the EOC instead of the florida assessment test. Until then we have lots of other tests lots of work but on the bright side if I get all A's I can get more tortoises


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> I never liked the 'showing your work' requirement. It's like a punishment for being more advanced.


LOL. So true.


----------



## Momof4

Oh, I don't even move furniture! I just put a bunch a stuff up on the beds and move very small things but no furniture. 
I thing the worst part is sorting through the stuff I just piled up. 

I'm getting an estimate for cleaning the grout in the kitchen. I can't wait to here it. Last time I scrubbed it myself but it's so hard on my back.


----------



## AZtortMom

this is my entertainment right now, Jay eating breakfast


----------



## Momof4

Wow, $256. It's $1.00 a sq ft. I guess it's a bit more because we have natural stone so they need to use different chemicals. Not sure I'm buying that sales pitch but I do know we need to be careful with the stone. Yikes! I declined and they lowered it to .90 cents a sq. Still a big fat NO!


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 115064
> this is my entertainment right now, Jay eating breakfast



Are you back from your cruise? We need more pics!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Alright, got to get back to throwing jaizei off a few bridges...



Just be sure he never breaks his arms... we need him sometimes in here for computer stuff.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> The soup is super easy to make. I don't even use creams, just some butter to sauté onions. I just had some for lunch.
> 
> Our trip is in Feb. Last night I emailed my friend 6 condos with pricing and she came back and changed the condo community and wants a view! We are starting from square one. Thank goodness I'm easy going because some people may have just given up! This has been going on for almost a week!


If you get a chance, would you pm me the recipe, please?

Sounds like a fun person to please.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi



Hey Stranger!


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Ugh. Sickness sucks. I sound like an old chain smoker. Sore itchy throat and swollen lymph nodes, yet no fever or chills. At least my nasal passages are clear *knocks on wood*



 Sorry hope your better by now.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> My husband loves when I get a raspy voice



lol so am not going to touch that. lol


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I'm fighting off a cold too  but I've got the stuffy head and runny nosy



Too much vacation made you sick?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Me too brother. Just got out of urgent care.



 Dang what's up with everybody getting sick in here?  You okay?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> bronchitis. Nothing a Zpac can't handle. I really should be taking 2 days off to rest butt the next 2 days are the most critical days I've had all year.



 Seems to always work out that way.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> My lovely wife made some soup for me to take for lunch



Sweet! She must love you.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Morning TFO! Reptilian show tomorrow! Be their or be square!



In the middle of the week?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> For those who don't know what common core is here is just an example for simple addition. They add a bunch of steps to solve something so simple.



No wonder children today can't do simple math.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> this is my entertainment right now, Jay eating breakfast



That view should get you over your feeling sick very quickly.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

who needs school when you have tortoises?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 115064
> this is my entertainment right now, Jay eating breakfast


How old is this critter of yours?


----------



## ChloeCrull

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs school when you have tortoises?



I agree!

...But I'm also listening to an online lecture while typing this, so I suppose I'm guilty.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh boy, yea! I got an email this a.m. from the company that handles AT&T retiree benefits telling me that I can now access my 1099r online. So I went to their site and printed it out. This means I can start filling out my return! This is the earliest I've ever worked on my tax return. I'll still wait until 2/1 to send it though just to be sure I've received everything I should receive in the mail.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

@Yvonne G you lied!!!!! you said my greenhouse wouldn't work! the outside temp is 60 and my green house is 80 right now and it only has one door on!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How old is this critter of yours?


She is 3 1/2


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Sweet! She must love you.


I Miss Jacqui


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Are you back from your cruise? We need more pics!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> In the middle of the week?


I was thinking it was Friday for some reason . Wishful thinking I guess .


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I wish it were the weekend... My head cold is spreading to my chest. Thankfully found a mucinex variety that's keeping me from coughing out a lung and my throat isn't as sore. Bedtime soon since I need my sleep to get better. If only I could stop waking myself every hour with coughing... So glad I only get sick like once every few years.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @Yvonne G you lied!!!!! you said my greenhouse wouldn't work! the outside temp is 60 and my green house is 80 right now and it only has one door on!!!!!


She probably means how cold it will get in there tonight. Set up one of those temperature gauges that will tell you the highest and the lowest that it gets in a and then let us know if course. Have you started a thread on that green house yet?


----------



## tortdad

Ever have one of those days where everything that could go bad did? Well I had a day like that today. It makes me not want to get out of bed tomorrow.


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> Ever have one of those days where everything that could go bad did? Well I had a day like that today. It makes me not want to get out of bed tomorrow.



I've been told that if I didn't have bad luck I'd have no luck at all.

So it's probably a good thing I don't believe in luck.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> I've been told that if I didn't have bad luck I'd have no luck at all.
> 
> So it's probably a good thing I don't believe in luck.


i had my science final today! some stuff was on the final that the teacher said wouldn't be!


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> Wow, $256. It's $1.00 a sq ft. I guess it's a bit more because we have natural stone so they need to use different chemicals. Not sure I'm buying that sales pitch but I do know we need to be careful with the stone. Yikes! I declined and they lowered it to .90 cents a sq. Still a big fat NO!



How long did they say it would take?


----------



## Elohi

Hello friends. 
I went to the Dr today for allergies and fatigue. A lot of blood work, a b12 shot, and a couple of prescriptions later... 
B12 shot is rocking my socks. I feel so alive and awesome this evening, but the true test is mornings...when I'm a mombie. 
I have to start steroids and nasal steroids tomorrow. Well the nasal one I think I have to start tonight. 
I'm being tested for a couple of autoimmune diseases, a gene mutation, and a general blood panel. Trying to find some answers so some stuff. Step one...
Next stop, the cardiologist.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i had my science final today! some stuff was on the final that the teacher said wouldn't be!


----------



## jaizei

It's a shame that they charge $999 to buy the complete series on DVD. Better than the $3k they were going for before but still.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> It's a shame that they charge $999 to buy the complete series on DVD. Better than the $3k they were going for before but still.


whats this DVD you speak of, it sounds so old?


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats this DVD you speak of, it sounds so old?



They're kinda like VHS, but higher definition with more features.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> They're kinda like VHS, but higher definition with more features.


wait you send $1000 on the DVDs?


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wait you send $1000 on the DVDs?



No, I can't quite justify it. 
http://www.dep-store.com/Bill-Nye-the-Science-Guy-The-Complete-Series-p/77a09pk00.htm


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> No, I can't quite justify it.
> http://www.dep-store.com/Bill-Nye-the-Science-Guy-The-Complete-Series-p/77a09pk00.htm


thats a waist of money. you can probably download all those episodes for free somewhere.


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> How long did they say it would take?



About an hour. I forgot to ask if they reseal or not.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @Yvonne G you lied!!!!! you said my greenhouse wouldn't work! the outside temp is 60 and my green house is 80 right now and it only has one door on!!!!!



Call me a liar again when the night time temperature is 40 and the interior of the greenhouse is also 40.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

your still a liar!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone alive? hello?


----------



## Elohi

Barely. Took a melatonin so I'm getting sleepy.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> Barely. Took a melatonin so I'm getting sleepy.


whats that?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats that?


----------



## tortdad

Morning. I'm hoping to have a fairly decent day today. As bad as it was yesterday it may get worse today. Sometimes construction just sucks!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey Kevin. May you have a good and happy day.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm in 'construction' today too. But I'm my own boss, so I can quit whenever I want. I'm going to cut up some of the scrap lumber I use for firewood until my back kills me, then I'm going to try to get started on one of the doors for Dudley's new house. Then lunch. I live for lunch!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## mike taylor

Good morning!


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> Wow, $256. It's $1.00 a sq ft. I guess it's a bit more because we have natural stone so they need to use different chemicals. Not sure I'm buying that sales pitch but I do know we need to be careful with the stone. Yikes! I declined and they lowered it to .90 cents a sq. Still a big fat NO!


 Yikes!! If I was local I'd bring my cleaning vacuum and just ask that you buy the cleaner you want (and feed me lol). Its nothing fancy but the vaccum does the job, I just had to clean our downstairs carpet since we got rid of the couch and got the old chairs from upstairs. Looks so good and smelled so nice!

over here you can rent out steam cleaning vaccums at walmart and other places, you just have to put in the labor, that's what i'd do if I didn't have a vaccum.

Heck i'm pretty sure you can get one of the cleaning vacs for less than they'd be charging you, and you could use it any time you want!


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> It's a shame that they charge $999 to buy the complete series on DVD. Better than the $3k they were going for before but still.


 Holy guacamole!!! that's quite expensive for DVDs... they really are just asking people to take the roundabout not-so-legit free way about finding these online!
... now I want the DVDs!!!


----------



## smarch

Good morning everyone!
yesterday was my last first day of college ever! then I ran 3 miles and I was sore last night but today i'm staving!! Like I feel like how Franklin attacks his food every morning hungry!


----------



## smarch

So last night my cat ate his way through the corner of a Styrofoam take out box for a tater-tot...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Is he okay?


----------



## AZtortMom

smarch said:


> So last night my cat ate his way through the corner of a Styrofoam take out box for a tater-tot...


Wow! That must of been a serious tater tot


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey people


----------



## Elohi

Good morning!!!

Got the estimates on splitting my yard with a picket fence with a gate.

$425 for a 3ft fence and $375 for a 2 ft fence with gate. All inclusive. 
Do you think I should go with 3 ft or 3 ft for my leopard fence?


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> So last night my cat ate his way through the corner of a Styrofoam take out box for a tater-tot...


Cats are so weird. And hilarious.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Is he okay?


 Yeah he's ok... but the tot didn't make it


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey people


Hola dude.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Good morning!!!
> 
> Got the estimates on splitting my yard with a picket fence with a gate.
> 
> $425 for a 3ft fence and $375 for a 2 ft fence with gate. All inclusive.
> Do you think I should go with 3 ft or 3 ft for my leopard fence?


well I have no experience with larger torts, but I think the 3 foot one would probably be best in the long run because theres that much more height to keep them in. ... but this is also coming from the one with a Russian... who would probably be able to somehow magically scale 3 feet if given enough time to figure it out lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Yeah he's ok... but the tot didn't make it


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

@Yellow Turtle01 when is the story going to be done?


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> well I have no experience with larger torts, but I think the 3 foot one would probably be best in the long run because theres that much more height to keep them in. ... but this is also coming from the one with a Russian... who would probably be able to somehow magically scale 3 feet if given enough time to figure it out lol


From my experience and from what I'm told, leopards don't seem to try and climb or bulldoze fences. I've decided to split my yard, essentially in half with the fence. The dog will no longer have any access to half of the yard and later, when the leopards are bigger, they can be separated by sex or size by the fence. Also, we plan to move our side fences up the side of the yard to enlarge the backyard and I may make a garden on one and another tort yard in the other.


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> Good morning!!!
> 
> Got the estimates on splitting my yard with a picket fence with a gate.
> 
> $425 for a 3ft fence and $375 for a 2 ft fence with gate. All inclusive.
> Do you think I should go with 3 ft or 3 ft for my leopard fence?



3 ft if you have a dog, otherwise a 2 ft would be easier for you to step over because who has time for gates


----------



## Yvonne G

My tortoise yard fences are 2'. The only tortoises to ever climb over have been the Manouria. My leopards don't climb.


----------



## Elohi

My husband wants a gate for the lawn mower. LOL. Not that there will much to mow. Tortoises are lawn mowers LOL.


----------



## Momof4

I agree, 3' if you have dogs or ever plan on getting one. 

How many feet of fence are you getting? Just curious.


----------



## Elohi

Oh and my dog is a little min-pin. He is indoors 90% of the time.


----------



## Elohi

Momof4 said:


> I agree, 3' if you have dogs or ever plan on getting one.
> 
> How many feet of fence are you getting? Just curious.



I think the measurement was 33 feet long. My bedroom juts out from the back of the house and where the fence starts so it's the shortest part of the yard. It will run right down the middle straight back to the back fence.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning! Hope ever one has a good or better day than yesterday!
I'm off to workout and back to care my sick kid you was sent home early yesterday.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> I think the measurement was 33 feet long.




I would plan for the future in case you end up with a bigger dog someday.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @Yellow Turtle01 when is the story going to be done?


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> I would plan for the future in case you end up with a bigger dog someday.


 Honestly how much would a 3 foot fence stop a larger dog? maybe I just have different experiences, but my gradndfathers dog jumped a 6' fence to go for a stroll down the street.


----------



## Elohi

Momof4 said:


> I would plan for the future in case you end up with a bigger dog someday.


Actually we recently rehomed our last large dog. We've always loved bigger dogs but I'm over them. As I've gotten older, I'm happier with smaller dogs and prefer one over multiple so the dog is more about his family than his pack. 
We had a very large female boxer (has always been a favorite breed of ours), but we rehomed her with a friend who has other boxers on a chicken farm. And here I sit with a rotten minpin in my lap. A breed I never really liked when working as a vet tech. But now I understand why they were shaky, nervous, bitey, barky brats. They love their humans and missed them terribly while at the vet all scared and confused. This dog is a rescue and he is THE biggest baby ever lol.


----------



## Elohi

^^and honestly I love tortoises more so they get the most yard LOL.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Actually we recently rehomed our last large dog. We've always loved bigger dogs but I'm over them. As I've gotten older, I'm happier with smaller dogs and prefer one over multiple so the dog is more about his family than his pack.
> We had a very large female boxer (has always been a favorite breed of ours), but we rehomed her with a friend who has other boxers on a chicken farm. And here I sit with a rotten minpin in my lap. A breed I never really liked when working as a vet tech. But now I understand why they were shaky, nervous, bitey, barky brats. They love their humans and missed them terribly while at the vet all scared and confused. This dog is a rescue and he is THE biggest baby ever lol.


 the reason I want a large dog myself when I move out is because I like my personal space when it comes to humans, (and given right now i'm single and have no problem living alone if I have a large dog to curl up with and for protection) but while I like my personal space I also like to be curled up with something and not feel alone, and large dogs are much more ... durable... when it comes to that, i'd hate to roll over in the middle of the night curled up with a dog and smush it! I'd much rather share with a bed hog dog lol. 
... I really never thought i'd be thinking out my life like this! but legit i'm excited to live alone and don't want a big place, and would have no problem living in one of our northern not so "trailer trash" trailer park... or a decent condo i'd own not rent. Soon, hopefully within the year or by next summer I want to have my own little place to the point where a little studio apartment would be ok with me... why waste money on space you don't really need? Friends who come over would understand that or not be real friends to invite over.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hello Guys! *waves* 
Hope you've been having a great day!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hey guys. I'm really worried about Moe, my oldest tort. She didn't eat yesterday and started making grunting noises. She didn't eat again this morning and is still making the grunting noises. Ideas? Suggestions?


----------



## puffy137

Waves too, Hope everyone is happy & full of beans


----------



## puffy137

AZtortMom said:


> Hey guys. I'm really worried about Moe, my oldest tort. She didn't eat yesterday and started making grunting noises. She didn't eat again this morning and is still making the grunting noises. Ideas? Suggestions?


 Is she feeling chilly?


----------



## AZtortMom

She's about 80. I just put her in a warm soak


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Waves too, Hope everyone is happy & full of beans


Hey Puffy.


----------



## puffy137

Hello Abadi ,I'm nibbling on some sunflower seeds ( unsalted ) cos Google says they contain plenty of iron ,


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello Guys! *waves*
> Hope you've been having a great day!


 hello! I've been having a fall asleep at my desk kind of afternoon... and its only 1:30! I now drink the work coffee with added caramel sauce but i'm kinda too anxious to go get it  darn anxiety...


----------



## AZtortMom

puffy137 said:


> Is she feeling chilly?


I just never heard her grunt so much


----------



## puffy137

AZtortMom said:


> I just never heard her grunt so much


Sorry I can't be of any help . My torts never grunt .


----------



## Peytons torts

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> common core is like each state has different standards for school teaching stuff. it makes everything more confusing and stupid.


If you need any help in really good in math I usually help my class or even teacher


----------



## smarch

AZtortMom said:


> I just never heard her grunt so much


 this may be completely wrong, or stupid of me to say... but could she possibly be constipated or have eggs stuck and the grunting is her way of trying to push it out? I really have no experience in this though.


----------



## puffy137

smarch said:


> this may be completely wrong, or stupid of me to say... but could she possibly be constipated or have eggs stuck and the grunting is her way of trying to push it out? I really have no experience in this though.


OUCH!! poor baby!


----------



## AZtortMom

smarch said:


> this may be completely wrong, or stupid of me to say... but could she possibly be constipated or have eggs stuck and the grunting is her way of trying to push it out? I really have no experience in this though.


I'm hoping she's just constipated


----------



## AZtortMom

puffy137 said:


> Sorry I can't be of any help . My torts never grunt .


Me either  that's why I'm kinda freaked
I posted something on the forum so hopefully I get some hits


----------



## smarch

AZtortMom said:


> I'm hoping she's just constipated


 Are there foods with laxative effects tortoises can be fed or soaked in? that would either solve it or eliminate that as whats up without a vet trip. 
Once Nank was constipated and just kept sitting there listing his butt and pushing... I felt bad for him


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> Are there foods with laxative effects tortoises can be fed or soaked in? that would either solve it or eliminate that as whats up without a vet trip.
> Once Nank was constipated and just kept sitting there listing his butt and pushing... I felt bad for him


Cactus and aloe are good for moving things along.


----------



## Elohi

Cactus poops can be downright gross so be prepared LOL. All gelatinous and... Yeah. Be prepared LOL


----------



## Jacqui

*Good afternoon! *


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> She's about 80. I just put her in a warm soak



Usually the warm soaks, foods like aloe and cactus, and long car rides do the trick for constipation. Is she active (moving too helps). And way she could have eggs? Can't recall her actual size.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs school when you have tortoises?



Everybody.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh boy, yea! I got an email this a.m. from the company that handles AT&T retiree benefits telling me that I can now access my 1099r online. So I went to their site and printed it out. This means I can start filling out my return! This is the earliest I've ever worked on my tax return. I'll still wait until 2/1 to send it though just to be sure I've received everything I should receive in the mail.



lol I have been thinking about you and your early taxes. Thinking I should start working on ours, but ya know... tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @Yvonne G you lied!!!!! you said my greenhouse wouldn't work! the outside temp is 60 and my green house is 80 right now and it only has one door on!!!!!



She did not lie. She told you her personal experience. Yours may be different or who knows this may just be a lucky fluke your having.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I was thinking it was Friday for some reason . Wishful thinking I guess .



More like eager for the weekend. Feeling better?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Ever have one of those days where everything that could go bad did? Well I had a day like that today. It makes me not want to get out of bed tomorrow.



Yep, too often for my liking too. Hope tomorrow is better. Is this dealing with work? I know you said yesterday and today were important days there.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I've been told that if I didn't have bad luck I'd have no luck at all.
> 
> So it's probably a good thing I don't believe in luck.



I believe in luck, just also believe it passes me right by.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I'm in 'construction' today too. But I'm my own boss, so I can quit whenever I want. I'm going to cut up some of the scrap lumber I use for firewood until my back kills me, then I'm going to try to get started on one of the doors for Dudley's new house. Then lunch. I live for lunch!



So what are you having for lunch?


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Good morning!!!
> 
> Got the estimates on splitting my yard with a picket fence with a gate.
> 
> $425 for a 3ft fence and $375 for a 2 ft fence with gate. All inclusive.
> Do you think I should go with 3 ft or 3 ft for my leopard fence?



If it's just to keep them in, then 2' would work.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> So what are you having for lunch?



Today I'm having one of Jimmy Dean's frozen lunches. I love his mac and cheese, but I think today I'm having turkey. I choose the one on top of the stack, whatever it is.


----------



## Yvonne G

Misty lied to me. I was happily cutting up scrap lumber and she kept whining at me and giving me little barks, telling me it was lunch time. So I put everything away and came inside - it was only 10:30. I could have worked for another half hour or so. So I came here instead. I couldn't reward her lie. I'm making her wait.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Usually the warm soaks, foods like aloe and cactus, and long car rides do the trick for constipation. Is she active (moving too helps). And way she could have eggs? Can't recall her actual size.


She's soaking right now. She was digging in the enclosure until I plopped back in the tub. I'm hoping she starts scrambling in the tub. I would feed her some cacti, but she's not eating


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *Good afternoon! *


Afternoon


----------



## sissyofone

Hello Everyone, Can anyone with water turtle experience help this person out. 






http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/110534/


----------



## Yvonne G

I responded as well as others but she argues and doesn't believe us.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Misty lied to me. I was happily cutting up scrap lumber and she kept whining at me and giving me little barks, telling me it was lunch time. So I put everything away and came inside - it was only 10:30. I could have worked for another half hour or so. So I came here instead. I couldn't reward her lie. I'm making her wait.


lol Tough love huh?


----------



## AZtortMom

Sigh..


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> She's soaking right now. She was digging in the enclosure until I plopped back in the tub. I'm hoping she starts scrambling in the tub. I would feed her some cacti, but she's not eating



She was digging? How was she digging out there? Was she thinking of nesting?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Sigh..



?????


----------



## AZtortMom

Waiting for a tort poop is slower then watching paint dry


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> She was digging? How was she digging out there? Was she thinking of nesting?


She was digging in her her enclosure. 
I don't know if was nesting. She digs all the time though. 
She's 13 inches long


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Cactus poops can be downright gross so be prepared LOL. All gelatinous and... Yeah. Be prepared LOL


 I picture a sneeze coming out ... eeeew! I've never experienced cactus poops, although maybe that's something I should incorporate into a healthy varied diet? Think a wild caught Russian gut could figure out its food? And since he's little, how do humans eat cactus since I guess i'd be sharing.. is it yummy?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Waiting for a tort poop is slower then watching paint dry



lol Never thought of it that way.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I picture a sneeze coming out ... eeeew! I've never experienced cactus poops, although maybe that's something I should incorporate into a healthy varied diet? Think a wild caught Russian gut could figure out its food? And since he's little, how do humans eat cactus since I guess i'd be sharing.. is it yummy?


Cactus is a very good food source. Just keep the amount limited at one feeding, as it is heavy in water content compared to the food your Russian is use to. You can cook it in all sorts of dishes, even candy. I have only had it as a jelly and it was yummee.


----------



## smarch

AZtortMom said:


> Waiting for a tort poop is slower then watching paint dry


 I think this is mostly just true when you're awaiting and hoping for a poop, because if I've learned anything from snooping in the sulcata part of the forum its that poop happens... always lol, I tried to explain to my dad (who owns cows- that sully poop would be compararble and he laughed at me...


----------



## sissyofone

Thanks @Yvonne G. . I understand. I just hope she does what's best for that turtle. But Thanks for offering the correct advice to her.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I think this is mostly just true when you're awaiting and hoping for a poop, because if I've learned anything from snooping in the sulcata part of the forum its that poop happens... always lol, I tried to explain to my dad (who owns cows- that sully poop would be compararble and he laughed at me...



Less messy though. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Time to go and I want to leave with just one comment....

Noel I sure hope the crap hits the fan (well not the fan, perhaps just the ground).


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Cactus is a very good food source. Just keep the amount limited at one feeding, as it is heavy in water content compared to the food your Russian is use to. You can cook it in all sorts of dishes, even candy. I have only had it as a jelly and it was yummee.


 Nanks favorite green is romaine, so that's a lot of water too... I mean not as much as a cactus but still a lot. I was basically going to only throw in a little strip a day. I'll get some today since I need to get food anyways. mmmm candy! sounds like its for me!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Less messy though. lol


 ha! which ones less messy!?


----------



## smarch

Well if I'm going to the store perhaps I should start looking for an alternative to my jolly ranchers to eat all day while at work... and good candies or something to suck on that's more natural or healthy? my teeth thank you!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Time to go and I want to leave with just one comment....
> 
> Noel I sure hope the crap hits the fan (well not the fan, perhaps just the ground).


I think we need to go to the vet. She didn't pass anything and grunting is worse


----------



## Momof4

Oh no! I guess it's better to be safe than sorry! Good luck!


----------



## smarch

AZtortMom said:


> I think we need to go to the vet. She didn't pass anything and grunting is worse


 definitely sounds like vet trip time. I hope its an easy enough issue, good thing is she is literally telling you from the grunts that something isn't right.


----------



## AZtortMom

smarch said:


> definitely sounds like vet trip time. I hope its an easy enough issue, good thing is she is literally telling you from the grunts that something isn't right.


I'm worried about her. She is asleep in her enclosure now. We have an appointment in a half hour.


----------



## smarch

AZtortMom said:


> I'm worried about her. She is asleep in her enclosure now. We have an appointment in a half hour.


 wow that was a fast appointment! I'm glad you're getting her in so fast though less worries and the sooner she'll be on the road to recovery. be sure to keep us updated! and she's probably sleeping because of whatevers making her grunt and having to sit in a bath and all that.. I know when I don't feel well I just want to sleep... in fact when I do feel well I usually just want to sleep...


----------



## smarch

I think maybe munching on sunflower seeds at work will work out for me... and pumpkin mmmmmm  especially if they're high in iron, I plan to donate blood in 2 weeks (which happens to be a time my iron will be low) and I always like to pump up my iron anyways since the first time I tried I didn't have enough, and I want to save lives and get my "free" shirt... it only costs me... my blood *maniacal laugh*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Well if I'm going to the store perhaps I should start looking for an alternative to my jolly ranchers to eat all day while at work... and good candies or something to suck on that's more natural or healthy? my teeth thank you!


When I was a youngin and lived down towards Mexico, the cactus candy we would eat was dried coated with sugar. Otherwise I just know of chopping it up and mixing it with salsa and fried with Mexican sausage. It's good stuff then with eggs.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> She did not lie. She told you her personal experience. Yours may be different or who knows this may just be a lucky fluke your having.


okay fine! Yvonne is not a lier


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

who needs school when you have tortoises?


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When I was a youngin and lived down towards Mexico, the cactus candy we would eat was dried coated with sugar. Otherwise I just know of chopping it up and mixing it with salsa and fried with Mexican sausage. It's good stuff then with eggs.


 mmmm salsa and sausage! I ran 3 miles yesterday and my body today has decided its STARVED! literally anything warm and protein-ey or spicy sounds good.... OH YAY!!! I just remembered its Taco night!! that covers my salsa craving


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs school when you have tortoises?


 Good luck finding a well paying job for tortoise vet bills without school


----------



## smarch

sunflower seed eaters: do you eat the shells? I mean I know people who do both, and I think the spitting out shells in a cup is nasty and certainly not office etiquate... but the outsides always get sharp and stuck in my throat... is my cousin just doing it wrong eating the shells?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> Good luck finding a well paying job for tortoise vet bills without school


i will be a tortoise breeder and thats how i will get my money


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i will be a tortoise breeder and thats how i will get my money


You need a GOOD paying job for the exotic vet bills


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> You need a GOOD paying job for the exotic vet bills


burger king?


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> sunflower seed eaters: do you eat the shells? I mean I know people who do both, and I think the spitting out shells in a cup is nasty and certainly not office etiquate... but the outsides always get sharp and stuck in my throat... is my cousin just doing it wrong eating the shells?



Nothing wrong with eating the shells.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i will be a tortoise breeder and thats how i will get my money



There are few people that make enough to live comfortably breeding reptiles, let alone tortoises. You either have to have something special or produce a ton of animals. There's a reason most have a regular job in addition to their tortoise operation.


----------



## AZtortMom

and we are waiting to see the Doc... Moe weighs 18.1 pounds


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

can tortoises eat sunflower plants?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 115219
> and we are waiting to see the Doc... Moe weighs 18.1 pounds


whats wrong with him?


----------



## AZtortMom

Hee Hee! Moe is a girl!!


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats wrong with him?


Not sure yet. We are doing radiographs


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ahhh worst feeling ever. Yesterday my throat was raw and my lungs burned from coughing, but today my sinuses are itchy and I've had this "you need to sneeze" feeling for the past 8 hours. Like, so badly my eyes water to the point of me not being able to see and I want to punch myself in the nose to make it stop.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

RosieRedfoot said:


> Ahhh worst feeling ever. Yesterday my throat was raw and my lungs burned from coughing, but today my sinuses are itchy and I've had this "you need to sneeze" feeling for the past 8 hours. Like, so badly my eyes water to the point of me not being able to see and I want to punch myself in the nose to make it stop.


infected


----------



## AZtortMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> Ahhh worst feeling ever. Yesterday my throat was raw and my lungs burned from coughing, but today my sinuses are itchy and I've had this "you need to sneeze" feeling for the past 8 hours. Like, so badly my eyes water to the point of me not being able to see and I want to punch myself in the nose to make it stop.


Ugh I hate that feeling


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I just took some mucinex and Benadryl so I hope it either stops the feeling or knocks me out. Either way is preferable. All I know is at work (laboratory) I sneezed on so many mice accidentally... And no, I'm not allergic to the mice/bedding but the dust certainly didn't help any.


----------



## AZtortMom

Moe is just constipated yay!!


----------



## smarch

RosieRedfoot said:


> I just took some mucinex and Benadryl so I hope it either stops the feeling or knocks me out. Either way is preferable. All I know is at work (laboratory) I sneezed on so many mice accidentally... And no, I'm not allergic to the mice/bedding but the dust certainly didn't help any.


I was going to say Benadryl would help with the sneezy not sneezing problem, so you're right on track there. Hopefully it goes away soon enough.


----------



## smarch

AZtortMom said:


> Moe is just constipated yay!!


Yay!!! I was hoping for constipation! Much better than other possibilities! Do you get special oils or medication to help the process?


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Moe is just constipated yay!!


I'm glad SHE is OK.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello TFO!!!!

Been busy.....Praise God for that.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

can they eat smooth thistle?


----------



## Yvonne G

If what you soaked her in was like that tub in the picture, it's not nearly big enough. That's why I suggested the human bath tub. You need something the tortoise can walk around in and scramble to get out of. It's the walking and scrambling that helps get the blockage moving.


----------



## bouaboua

RosieRedfoot said:


> Ahhh worst feeling ever. Yesterday my throat was raw and my lungs burned from coughing, but today my sinuses are itchy and I've had this "you need to sneeze" feeling for the past 8 hours. Like, so badly my eyes water to the point of me not being able to see and I want to punch myself in the nose to make it stop.


May you get well soon! ! ! !

I know how bad it is..... I have so many co-worker are also sick. I hope I'm not next.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> If what you soaked her in was like that tub in the picture, it's not nearly big enough. That's why I suggested the human bath tub. You need something the tortoise can walk around in and scramble to get out of. It's the walking and scrambling that helps get the blockage moving.


@Yvonne G can tortoises eat smooth thistle


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @Yvonne G can tortoises eat smooth thistle
> View attachment 115234
> View attachment 115235


I guess they can. 

How are you Nick??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> I guess they can.
> 
> How are you Nick??


good. i fed them some and i want to be sure they can eat them.


----------



## bouaboua

My torts will go crazy if they found them when we let them get toss in the yard.


----------



## AZtortMom

smarch said:


> Yay!!! I was hoping for constipation! Much better than other possibilities! Do you get special oils or medication to help the process?


Yes, the gave her the critter version of a laxative by mouth and she is going to be getting soaked twice a day for a few days.


----------



## Elohi

They can nick. Mine eat lots of that.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Yes, the gave her the critter version of a laxative by mouth and she is going to be getting soaked twice a day for a few days.



Sounds good. 

And I hope when the medicine start to "work", she is not in your bathtub..........


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> If what you soaked her in was like that tub in the picture, it's not nearly big enough. That's why I suggested the human bath tub. You need something the tortoise can walk around in and scramble to get out of. It's the walking and scrambling that helps get the blockage moving.


Nope, that's just a transport tote for her  the plastic tote I was soaking her in is almost the size of a human tub. We don't have a regular tub because of the remodel *blushes*


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Nope, that's just a transport tote for her  the plastic tote I was soaking her in is almost the size of a human tub. We don't have a regular tub because of the remodel *blushes*


Okay!!!!! Good....Your bathtub are saved! ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

smarch said:


> sunflower seed eaters: do you eat the shells? I mean I know people who do both, and I think the spitting out shells in a cup is nasty and certainly not office etiquate... but the outsides always get sharp and stuck in my throat... is my cousin just doing it wrong eating the shells?


Just get the ones that are shelled for you . No shells to spit in a cup or eat .


----------



## bouaboua

A bag of sunflower seed and a large bottle of coke, always accompany me when I have do a long drive by myself. Of cause, that is when I was young.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Yep, too often for my liking too. Hope tomorrow is better. Is this dealing with work? I know you said yesterday and today were important days there.



Yeah all work stuff. I'm super swamped and running 3 projects (no one else runs more than one at a time) and I'm having major major problems on all of them at the same time. My boss told me today that he had my back and I was doing a good job so that helped my attitude a lot. Tomorrows best case senecio is sucky news. It's work and job security so it is what it is.


----------



## bouaboua

Need to head out to visit a supplier now.

May everyone have a good evening and beautiful weekend.


----------



## jaizei

bouaboua said:


> A bag of sunflower seed and a large bottle of coke, always accompany me when I have do a long drive by myself. Of cause, that is when I was young.



What, no peanuts in your coke?


----------



## Yvonne G

Sometimes I get so irritated with people. What makes them think a rescue has any more money for vet bills than they do? This past week I've received two emails from different people. One had a 'very sick sulcata' and the other had an 'extremely sick russian.' And neither one of them could afford to take the tortoise to the vet and they wanted me to take it. Well, I can't afford it either. I've had to turn hard-hearted and turn them down. I asked how they were caring for the tortoises and to explain their set-up and I offered my opinion, but dang it! I can't afford a sick tortoise either.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Sometimes I get so irritated with people. What makes them think a rescue has any more money for vet bills than they do? This past week I've received two emails from different people. One had a 'very sick sulcata' and the other had an 'extremely sick russian.' And neither one of them could afford to take the tortoise to the vet and they wanted me to take it. Well, I can't afford it either. I've had to turn hard-hearted and turn them down. I asked how they were caring for the tortoises and to explain their set-up and I offered my opinion, but dang it! I can't afford a sick tortoise either.


 when I'm older i want to have a tortoise rescue. but I'm scared it will cost to much.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> And since he's little, how do humans eat cactus since I guess i'd be sharing.. is it yummy?



I've just eaten it raw. It kinda makes me think of green bell peppers. Not sure why, maybe it's the crisp. It's been a while since I've eaten either but that's the first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> when I'm older i want to have a tortoise rescue. but I'm scared it will cost to much.


But you'll have all that swag!


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> I picture a sneeze coming out ... eeeew! I've never experienced cactus poops, although maybe that's something I should incorporate into a healthy varied diet? Think a wild caught Russian gut could figure out its food? And since he's little, how do humans eat cactus since I guess i'd be sharing.. is it yummy?


 My wife uses it in a soup and recently we tried a salsa someone made that had it in there, it was great


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But you'll have all that swag!


oh yea! thanks!


----------



## leigti

@Cowboy Ken did you get those routes planted?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

omg!


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> omg!
> View attachment 115272


Oh God poor little thing


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> omg!
> View attachment 115272


Seeing things like that breaks my heart. Too much of it will put me into a major depression. it reminds me that the more people I know the more I like my dog.


----------



## sissyofone

leigti said:


> Seeing things like that breaks my heart. Too much of it will put me into a major depression. it reminds me that the more people I know the more I like my dog.



I agree, It makes me feel the same way.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i studied my *** off again and i still can't remember this stuff i quit!!!!


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Just get the ones that are shelled for you . No shells to spit in a cup or eat .


 I know it makes plenty of sense to do that, but then you don't have the effort of cracking open the shells or having to chew longer because of them... I'm a bored eater, so to me it makes sense to kind of need the shells.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> omg!
> View attachment 115272


 I believe I follow that rescue on facebook. They take in some turtles and torts in pretty bad shape, osme kind of actually surprise me they're even alive. 

You sure you could run a rescue and see people bringing in guys/gals like this all the time? I know I personally couldn't.


----------



## smarch

good morning everyone! Finally Friday!!


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i studied my *** off again and i still can't remember this stuff i quit!!!!



You're lucky you live so far way because If I lived closer I'd find you and put my foot so far up your *** for that comment that you'd be flossing with my boot laces for a week! Suck it up young man and give it your all, that's all anyone can ask of you. The challenges you go though now and how you handle them is going to shape your character and help build your future.


----------



## smarch

funny, everyone at work says our coffee is terrible but I don't find it bad (and i'm actually picky about coffee)... my caramel sauce must be magic!


----------



## jaizei

No politics.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> No politics.


 All I can think of to say is "yes mother dear" (please tell me you get the snow-miser/heat-miser reference, because if not I just sound rude)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> All I can think of to say is "yes mother dear" (please tell me you get the snow-miser/heat-miser reference, because if not I just sound rude)


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Hello TFO!!!!
> 
> Been busy.....Praise God for that.



Steven:

We're seeing quite a few new members from China. I think you posting our pictures, etc. on the Chinese forum is bringing them to us.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


 It would promote her from "staff" to mother nature, sounds like a good promotion to me


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui reptilian show is tomorrow for real this time . Haha Yvonne you're going to win the thank you prize of 100 bucks .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Jacqui reptilian show is tomorrow for real this time . Haha Yvonne you're going to win the thank you prize of 100 bucks .



I'm pretty sure Josh said the winner will be chosen at random. But thanks for the vote of confidence!


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> omg!
> View attachment 115272



I didn't see Star Wars, but is this a picture of Jabba the Hut?


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> I didn't see Star Wars, but is this a picture of Jabba the Hut?


Can someone ID the species? I cant really figure it out, but the eyes kind of remind me of a box turtle (and i'm probably very wrong on even that observation lol)


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Can someone ID the species? I cant really figure it out, but the eyes kind of remind me of a box turtle (and i'm probably very wrong on even that observation lol)



http://turtlerescues.org/gallery2/main.php/main.php?g2_itemId=9207


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> It would promote her from "staff" to mother nature, sounds like a good promotion to me


----------



## Momof4

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> http://turtlerescues.org/gallery2/main.php/main.php?g2_itemId=9207


 Thanks  and wow I was on track in my guess.


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday!!!


 happy Friday to you too


----------



## smarch

Oh my, its definitely almost lunch time, my stomach is VERY audibly gurgling and grumbling,,, shhhh! I don't need the world to know i'm starving right now!
Its my own fault, yesterday I woke up starved from running 3 miles the day before, and I ate a buch of fruit... makes sense... but my body doesn't like fructose and I know this, so last night I was in sharp sharp pains and couldn't eat much so again i'm starving... and avoiding fruit because every now and then it still feels like my gut is stabbing me!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday!!!


Happy Friday


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Oh my, its definitely almost lunch time, my stomach is VERY audibly gurgling and grumbling,,, shhhh! I don't need the world to know i'm starving right now!
> Its my own fault, yesterday I woke up starved from running 3 miles the day before, and I ate a buch of fruit... makes sense... but my body doesn't like fructose and I know this, so last night I was in sharp sharp pains and couldn't eat much so again i'm starving... and avoiding fruit because every now and then it still feels like my gut is stabbing me!



I hate the starving feeling!! Drink some water!


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> I hate the starving feeling!! Drink some water!


 I was trying, since it always helps... but it didn't, thankfully Panera Mac&cheese and breadbowl helped... don't want to think about those carbs and calories, but I feel better now and have bread to much on this afternoon.


----------



## Momof4

As I'm cleaning the kitchen I'm watching Days of Our Lives and was wondering what are some of your bottom of the barrel shows you watch?
We watch Swamp People, Bush People of Alaska, Days, Naked and Afraid, Alaska state Troopers, Dickering Down East and sometimes Bachelor.
I could add more but the list is to long. We channel surf at night to relax.


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> I was trying, since it always helps... but it didn't, thankfully Panera Mac&cheese and breadbowl helped... don't want to think about those carbs and calories, but I feel better now and have bread to much on this afternoon.



I love Panera but never go! We actually went one morning for breakfast and is was pretty good too.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> omg!
> View attachment 115272



Almost looks like the one Yvonne gave me. ... and yes, Yvonne he is doing great.


----------



## smarch

just cleaned Harold for the first time at work, watered my plants with the old fishy-poo water and now my desk area smells funny.. but my plants are nice and fed, and the fish is nice and clean. he did not want to get caught to put him in the cup! AT ALL!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i studied my *** off again and i still can't remember this stuff i quit!!!!



It takes continual working to get where you will really see the improvement. You however will KNOW your improving and that should make you feel proud. I know it does me, for you.


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> I love Panera but never go! We actually went one morning for breakfast and is was pretty good too.


 Once me and a friend were out and may or may not have gotten a baguette and split it and just gnawed on bread in the car


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I quit!!!!


No wonder you failed to attain your goals. You've quit after just one round.


----------



## smarch

also @russian/sulcata/tortoise its probably going to take a very long time in math especially to get back into good grades because everything seems to be based off of what you previously learned... science can be the same. Are you in bio right now? I could try to help, that as my favorite science... next to anatomy of course
*Edit* (added you could always look up "how to remember____" for sceinces, like if you need to remember parts of DNA or cells or anything really, theres all sorts of silly things out there to help you remember, mnemonic devices are what they're called, (you must know PEMDAS, or 8 times 8 went to the store and bought a Nintendo 64)- theyre like that or a little story or something, or make up your own if you need to.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> No wonder you failed to attain your goals. You've quit after just one round.



He has yet to realize the battles that mean the most are the ones that seem to take forever and are work to achieve.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Jacqui reptilian show is tomorrow for real this time . Haha Yvonne you're going to win the thank you prize of 100 bucks .



Are you feeling well enough to go?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Yeah all work stuff. I'm super swamped and running 3 projects (no one else runs more than one at a time) and I'm having major major problems on all of them at the same time. My boss told me today that he had my back and I was doing a good job so that helped my attitude a lot. Tomorrows best case senecio is sucky news. It's work and job security so it is what it is.



Just keep doing your best. Sounds like the boss knows what he has in you.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Sometimes I get so irritated with people. What makes them think a rescue has any more money for vet bills than they do? This past week I've received two emails from different people. One had a 'very sick sulcata' and the other had an 'extremely sick russian.' And neither one of them could afford to take the tortoise to the vet and they wanted me to take it. Well, I can't afford it either. I've had to turn hard-hearted and turn them down. I asked how they were caring for the tortoises and to explain their set-up and I offered my opinion, but dang it! I can't afford a sick tortoise either.


While I don't have the money either, I do wish I had your problem. I would love to work with sick tortoises just to get the experience.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> sunflower seed eaters: do you eat the shells? I mean I know people who do both, and I think the spitting out shells in a cup is nasty and certainly not office etiquate... but the outsides always get sharp and stuck in my throat... is my cousin just doing it wrong eating the shells?



I would not eat the shells myself, but then I don't like sunflower seeds either.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> You need a GOOD paying job for the exotic vet bills



Sure do... now where did I put that job application.....


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Moe is just constipated yay!!



That's a relief.


----------



## smarch

I could never leave a sick tort to a rescue... if Nank ever needed the vet and I didn't have the money I'd borrow it, I hate borrowing especially money but if Nank needed it I'd figure it out, make it work, I guess I have a hard time understanding how people aren't like that...


----------



## puffy137

Jacqui said:


> I would not eat the shells myself, but then I don't like sunflower seeds either.


Never known anyone to eat the shells . When we lived in london we could always tell when our compatriots had arrived by the shells of nuts laying around the building .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I'm feeling motivated to thank people now, so... thanks guys, you're all so awesome 
and to kill it-


-(I had a lot of fun yesterday in the 'Star Wars Meme' part of Google images  )


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday


How was your cruise? (I'm guessing you're back?)


----------



## Jacqui

We do have some mighty awesome and generous members in here.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Can someone ID the species? I cant really figure it out, but the eyes kind of remind me of a box turtle (and i'm probably very wrong on even that observation lol)


I think it looks like a box turtle too, which means I have no idea


----------



## smarch

puffy137 said:


> Never known anyone to eat the shells . When we lived in london we could always tell when our compatriots had arrived by the shells of nuts laying around the building .


 I actually went and read up on it last night and found out shells can cause impaction... well there's a term I understand... and no thank you! As well as if not chewed well enough the sharp pieces can puncture your insides as they go through... nope. only decided to eat the small ones that are softer and its easier to crunch the whole shell than try to get out the tiny seed inside.


----------



## Jacqui

For whatever reason (it's been a nice winter) the deer are coming into our village a lot more then normal at night. I notice their tracks while out walking the dogs. Part of it may be to get at the unharvested alfalfa crop behind my backyard. While out cutting bush in the new sulcata area, I noticed they had been in that area too. The soil is so soft, the deer sink in an inch or two.


----------



## Jacqui

Are you all noticing the hawks and eagles more lately? Seems our populations here have suddenly become quite large.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Are you all noticing the hawks and eagles more lately? Seems our populations here have suddenly become quite large.


There have been many hawks here. They like skulking in the trees watching the birds (we feed them ) but I've been seeing them out and and about more too.


----------



## puffy137

smarch said:


> I actually went and read up on it last night and found out shells can cause impaction... well there's a term I understand... and no thank you! As well as if not chewed well enough the sharp pieces can puncture your insides as they go through... nope. only decided to eat the small ones that are softer and its easier to crunch the whole shell than try to get out the tiny seed inside.


I can see you are still a novice in the science of sunflower seed & other seed eating.!!!! So as a former novice let me give you some instructions. 
You take the seed in your teeth sideways, then you bite down gently on the seed & if you had postitioned it correctly it should pop open & you can then retrieve the kernel of the seed with your tongue . The shell you can dispose of as discreetly as possible , as you are a delicate lady , if not you can propel them in any direction you wish, so proving your insouciant frame of mind


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Are you all noticing the hawks and eagles more lately? Seems our populations here have suddenly become quite large.


 I haven't really seen more per-say, but I've been seeing hawks more often, the other day in my car outside school I saw one circling which I mean it didn't really have reason. We don't really have eagles around here so cant speak for them. I wonder why there are more all of a sudden.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Eagles! How pretty! I've seen bald eagles twice, once there was one here above the river and I barley saw it because it was flying really fast  and once in North Virginia over this big cliff thing.


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> I can see you are still a novice in the science of sunflower seed & other seed eating.!!!! So as a former novice let me give you some instructions.
> You take the seed in your teeth sideways, then you bite down gently on the seed & if you had postitioned it correctly it should pop open & you can then retrieve the kernel of the seed with your tongue . The shell you can dispose of as discreetly as possible , as you are a delicate lady , if not you can propel them in any direction you wish, so proving your insouciant frame of mind


lol Thanks for giving me a chuckle to leave with.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> I haven't really seen more per-say, but I've been seeing hawks more often, the other day in my car outside school I saw one circling which I mean it didn't really have reason. We don't really have eagles around here so cant speak for them. I wonder why there are more all of a sudden.


I believe it's a bunny year, which is probably why I'm seeing foxes once a month instead of once a year 





*evil laugh


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> lol Thanks for giving me a chuckle to leave with.







EDIT- I'm assuming you're leaving... if not, then this is just awkward.


----------



## Jacqui

Hmmm I haven't saw any rabbits for some time around here. I think our foxes got trapped.


----------



## Jacqui

Noel hoping maybe today will be the crappy day for you (well for Moe any how). *waves* to everybody.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Hmmm I haven't saw any rabbits for some time around here. I think our foxes got trapped.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Noel hoping maybe today will be the crappy day for you (well for Moe any how). *waves* to everybody.


Moe left a little squirt of a turd in her transport basket on her way outside so that good progress!
Of course the first the she ate was a slimy orange cat turd *gag*


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> While I don't have the money either, I do wish I had your problem. I would love to work with sick tortoises just to get the experience.



I've been feeling real guilty (it says right on my web site "...will take any sick or injured, etc...") so I sent them another email this a.m. telling them I would take the tortoise. Haven't heard back yet.


----------



## smarch

puffy137 said:


> I can see you are still a novice in the science of sunflower seed & other seed eating.!!!! So as a former novice let me give you some instructions.
> You take the seed in your teeth sideways, then you bite down gently on the seed & if you had postitioned it correctly it should pop open & you can then retrieve the kernel of the seed with your tongue . The shell you can dispose of as discreetly as possible , as you are a delicate lady , if not you can propel them in any direction you wish, so proving your insouciant frame of mind


 I'm good at the art of cracking them, just not the disposing of them in a lady-like way. I may just save them to eat at home so I don't have to be discrete. although the thought of propelling them over my cubicle wall and becoming someone elses problem does make me smile lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Noel hoping maybe today will be the crappy day for you (well for Moe any how). *waves* to everybody.


When I first saw this I was like:


Then I realized Moe was constipated....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> No politics.


To stay true, I shall simply allude. 
Rest in peace,
Stay strong.


----------



## Yvonne G

I want to send @Cowboy_Ken a big thank you for turning me on to Book Bub. I get a notice every day about a ninety nine cent book and a free book. And since I signed up for mysteries, both selections are usually something I'm interested in. I read about a book a day, so this is really coming in handy in these lean $$ times. Thanks again, Ken!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> To stay true, I shall simply allude.
> Rest in peace,
> Stay strong.


Here's a heart-warming story about him:


He was a strong advocate for women's right, except he was very discreet about it. He was (slowly) moving the kingdom in a path to fully empower women.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> To stay true, I shall simply allude.
> Rest in peace,
> Stay strong.


He's referring to an extremely controversial statement I said. Sorry. I lose it sometimes when it comes to Middle Eastern politics....... .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> He's referring to an extremely controversial statement I said. Sorry. I lose it sometimes when it comes to Middle Eastern politics....... .


I missed the post, but two things have happened that provide me with concern, prompting my post.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

http://www.myzoetrope.com/portfolio3.html


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 115311
> 
> http://www.myzoetrope.com/portfolio3.html


 are those your pictures?

and that one makes me think of this:


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> are those your pictures?
> 
> and that one makes me think of this:
> View attachment 115312


No, I was looking for a new background, but I couldn't get a picture of that turtle that wasn't pixely  so I thought I'd share it instead!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

On a side note, I wonder what tortoises think when they are on their back? 
I'd be like PANIC!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I've settled on this-


----------



## puffy137

Love the tank lol. I saw a baby who had flipped , his sibling just came up behind him to give him something to push on to right himself. Dunno if it was a fluke or on purpose , hopefully the latter.


----------



## smarch

puffy137 said:


> Love the tank lol. I saw a baby who had flipped , his sibling just came up behind him to give him something to push on to right himself. Dunno if it was a fluke or on purpose , hopefully the latter.


 I've been tagged in several similar videos on facebook because theyre 'cute' ... unfortunately you wont like the truth... its aggression, and usually the tort reflipping the tort wasn't innocent in the tort ending up on its back in the first place. 
that's like the one where the tortoise is chasing and nipping at the cat... "they're playing" ... umm no try that's on POed tort!


----------



## puffy137

Oh my babies are a picture of childlike innocence , I really can't ascribe any aggressive motives to any of them .


----------



## smarch

puffy137 said:


> Oh my babies are a picture of childlike innocence , I really can't ascribe any aggressive motives to any of them .


 oh yeah, always innocent.. until you catch them in the act!


----------



## puffy137

smarch said:


> oh yeah, always innocent.. until you catch them in the act!


 Well they are only 6 months old , & I do spend quite a lot of time watching them


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Well they are only 6 months old , & I do spend quite a lot of time watching them


Puffy, I swear this is how it feels like when I'm watching my tortoise:


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

puffy137 said:


> Oh my babies are a picture of childlike innocence , I really can't ascribe any aggressive motives to any of them .


----------



## Abdulla6169




----------



## puffy137

Where is the rolling on the floor. legs kicking in the air , laughing emote when we need it , lolololol


----------



## puffy137

I don't know about you all , but I always think my tortoises are the best looking ones on the planet , lol


----------



## smarch

puffy137 said:


> Where is the rolling on the floor. legs kicking in the air , laughing emote when we need it , lolololol





laugh looking enough for me!


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 115315


 I'm sure we all know the innocent look. "no mommy I have no idea how that poo got on top of my log" "now why ever would I knock those plants off the shelf, they fell at me! its not my fault!" "*pause* no I didn't rearrange that, you may leave now"


----------



## Elohi

puffy137 said:


> I don't know about you all , but I always think my tortoises are the best looking ones on the planet , lol


I have the same problem. Lol


----------



## Merrick

Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## smarch

teen tort said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!


 happy Friday to you too!


----------



## puffy137

Thanks a lot , its now Happy Saturday here


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

puffy137 said:


> Where is the rolling on the floor. legs kicking in the air , laughing emote when we need it , lolololol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

puffy137 said:


> I don't know about you all , but I always think my tortoises are the best looking ones on the planet , lol


 I guess I'm the bad parent who's always comparing her kids!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> I'm sure we all know the innocent look. "no mommy I have no idea how that poo got on top of my log" "now why ever would I knock those plants off the shelf, they fell at me! its not my fault!" "*pause* no I didn't rearrange that, you may leave now"


'The pirates did it' was the go-to excuse here 
Whenever my tortsnturtles rearrange something or kill something (IT HAPPENS, I don't judge! Besides, I don't think they get arrested and go to the turtletimeout for plant killing...) they act all innocent... got to end up forgiving them for squashing another petunia to death


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Serious tortoise says, 'Give me the cactus pad, and no one gets trampled'


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Steven:
> 
> We're seeing quite a few new members from China. I think you posting our pictures, etc. on the Chinese forum is bringing them to us.


Yes! That is good right? and if that is OK with you and all the staff member here??

I been advertising this forum what ever possible opportunity I can have because I myself been benefited so much from here, so I like people that have the ability to communicate in English to get first hand information here. I hope more and more people from China can join TFO and take care our Torts in a better way and the right way.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZTortMom has landed


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Are you feeling well enough to go?


I'm not sick . Maybe in the head!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i got 40 messages today!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> I'm not sick . Maybe in the head!


Who isn't? I've had a 'head sickness' for 18 years...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i got 40 messages today!


I can't believe it! On your phone?!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I can't believe it! On your phone?!


no on tortoise forums


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Who isn't? I've had a 'head sickness' for 18 years...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no on tortoise forums


I'm having a hard time discovering a sentence here 
You mean you got 40 messages on your phone because no one tortoise forums?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm having a hard time discovering a sentence here
> You mean you got 40 messages on your phone because no one tortoise forums?



I think he means alerts


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 115351


Yep. Spitting image.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I think he means alerts








I guess I don't think of them as messages!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> I think he means alerts


yea


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no on tortoise forums


Oh! I see, you edited the 'e' 
Anyway, I think you created a new verb...
'Tortoise foruming'.
EDIT- This post has been through 1,2,3,4 rounds of edits.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yea


Well, you topped me!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how was everyones day?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, you topped me!



At least until the day we all collude and tag you in every post.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how was everyones day?








How was yours? It's Friday, so last day of school for the week...
(Saturday, too! )


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how was everyones day?



Nicky, when you're awesome your days tend to follow suit.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> At least until the day we all collude and tag you in every post.


You wouldn't! And I know I can't revenge, because you don't have alerts for tag, do you? (or maybe that's Yvonne... )


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You wouldn't! And I know I can't revenge, because you don't have alerts for tag, do you? (or maybe that's Yvonne...)



I think Yvonne has hers turned off, though I don't blame her. Mine are on but I ignore them half the time.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


 umm.....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> At least until the day we all collude and tag you in Besides, no one will join you...


Besides, no one will join you...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I think Yvonne has hers turned off, though I don't blame her. Mine are on but I ignore them half the time.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Besides, no one will join you...




See I was thinking the way around that was to edit people's posts to include a tag.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> umm.....
> View attachment 115357


I found Toad from Mario in the woods earlier...
EDIT- I'm in a great mood, Nickypoo, and pineapples make me happy


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> See I was thinking the way around that was to edit people's posts to include a tag.


'Corruption' at it's finest.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I found Toad from Mario in the woods earlier...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 115359


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 115361


 Wonder how he's planning on digesting that.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Wonder how he's planning on digesting that.


the swallow the eggs then break it up and they spit out the shells. tortoises are not the only reptile i know about.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

well I'm moving to Pennsylvania in 6 months! i sad now. because my torts will be cold and thats all that matters.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Yes! That is good right? and if that is OK with you and all the staff member here??
> 
> I been advertising this forum what ever possible opportunity I can have because I myself been benefited so much from here, so I like people that have the ability to communicate in English to get first hand information here. I hope more and more people from China can join TFO and take care our Torts in a better way and the right way.



Of course it's ok. I love getting to know members from other countries and seeing their tortoises and their habitats!


----------



## mike taylor

Does anyone know where I can find elephant grass for my sulcatas new enclosures? Seems the only place I can find it is in Florida and they don't ship to Texas .


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> well I'm moving to Pennsylvania in 6 months! i sad now. because my torts will be cold and thats all that matters.



Oh no! Why on earth did your folks put up that greenhouse for you when they were planning the move back east? If they thought their power bill was high here in mild California because of your tortoises, wait until they see what happens in PA.

Oh...I forgot - pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Does anyone know where I can find elephant grass for my sulcatas new enclosures? Seems the only place I can find it is in Florida and they don't ship to Texas .



http://massspectrumbotanicals.com/shop/pennisetum-purpureum/

http://www.aliexpress.com/price/elephant-grass-seeds_price.html

http://shop.tcgplayer.com/magic/visions/elephant-grass


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Oh no! Why on earth did your folks put up that greenhouse for you when they were planning the move back east? If they thought their power bill was high here in mild California because of your tortoises, wait until they see what happens in PA.
> 
> Oh...I forgot - pictures or it didn't happen.


 i don't want to move!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne witch one do you use? I didn't know there was hybrid sweet elephant grass .


----------



## Yvonne G

I almost always shop on Amazon.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Wonder how he's planning on digesting that.


Very carefully


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> I almost always shop on Amazon.


Which grass?


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> well I'm moving to Pennsylvania in 6 months! i sad now. because my torts will be cold and thats all that matters.



Can I have your tortoises?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Can I have your tortoises?


go away!


----------



## mike taylor

You can send them to sunny Houston Tx.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> You can send them to sunny Houston Tx.


I'll be shipping a package to Texas tomorrow, Mike. You want that I put some fat leaf jade plant chunks in as well for starts?
@Yvonne G I also am now sending Mike a pm letting him know I posted something for him in the chat thread. LOL.


----------



## Moozillion

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 115361


OMGTHATSHORRIBLE!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'll be shipping a package to Texas tomorrow, Mike. You want that I put some fat leaf jade plant chunks in as well for starts?
> @Yvonne G I also am now sending Mike a pm letting him know I posted something for him in the chat thread. LOL.


Sure can! I like tortoise food .


----------



## mike taylor

So did you get the money order?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Moozillion said:


> OMGTHATSHORRIBLE!!!!


IKR? I think I've only seen the green egg ratting snakes!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> So did you get the money order?


Rodger that.


----------



## mike taylor

Going to be a newt swinger . Can everybody send me one dollar? So I can buy all the tortoises at the show tomorrow . Haha


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> Going to be a newt swinger . Can everybody send me one dollar? So I can buy all the tortoises at the show tomorrow . Haha


If you do come home with any take pictures.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Going to be a newt swinger . Can everybody send me one dollar? So I can buy all the tortoises at the show tomorrow . Haha


I was going to go but I've got to work, boooooooooo 

Send me some cool pics of what you find


----------



## Elohi

Well hello!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Elohi

Wow. It's really quiet in here. Lonely. What can I do to muster up a little conversation?


----------



## jaizei

So...read any good books lately?


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> Wow. It's really quiet in here. Lonely. What can I do to muster up a little conversation?



Another idea I had was to start tagging random people that are online to drag them into this thread. But considering that my last two tagging ideas didn't work, I don't have high expectations for this one either.


----------



## tortdad

Goodnight my friends


----------



## sissyofone

Hi jaizei


----------



## sissyofone

I'm lurking lol as always but it is very quite in here. Helloo Hellooo elllooo elloo ( Listen to that echo) lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

sissyofone said:


> Hi jaizei


Hey Sissyofone


----------



## sissyofone

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Sissyofone


Hey AbdullaAli.  How have you been?


----------



## Abdulla6169

sissyofone said:


> Hey AbdullaAli.  How have you been?


I'm good.  Thanks for asking. Bye! I'm off to study!


----------



## sissyofone

I'm good. ￼ Thanks for asking. Bye! I'm off to study!￼


Goodnight. And glad to hear. Good Luck with your studies.


----------



## Josh

jaizei said:


> So...read any good books lately?



I'm reading Homer's Odyssey and it's really good


----------



## leigti

I am reading "12 years a slave". I skipped the movie, books are always better than movies made from them.


----------



## G-stars

jaizei said:


> So...read any good books lately?



What kind are you into? I love sci-fi books. One of my all time favorites growing up was the "ender" series.


----------



## G-stars

leigti said:


> I am reading "12 years a slave". I skipped the movie, books are always better than movies made from them.



I second that movies leave out sooo much information or go in a different direction altogether.


----------



## Elohi

jaizei said:


> So...read any good books lately?


Reading the book of air and shadows again, just because. 
One of my favorite books is the arm of the stone. I may make that my next re-read.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i no like them readings


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i no like them readings


I didn't really like reading all that much as a kid but something changed in my twenties. I love to read. I love to learn. Well I've always loved to learn but somewhere along the line I started loving the process of learning.


----------



## G-stars

Elohi said:


> I didn't really like reading all that much as a kid but something changed in my twenties. I love to read. I love to learn. Well I've always loved to learn but somewhere along the line I started loving the process of learning.



I think the difference is that when we are younger we are forced into reading and learning. While as adults it's a choice.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i no like them readings


I bet you like reading about tortoises and other reptiles.


----------



## leigti

I have always loved to read. As a kid I would have four or five bucks going at once. I never really got into textbooks however  And now I listen to audiobooks. I like all kinds of books.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I bet you like reading about tortoises and other reptiles.


well yes because thats things i like. in school they force us to read sustain books that are really boring.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

on monday i finish my class assignment first in the class so i started studying something else. so the teacher started yelling at me for working to fast and how i should have kept to pace with everyone else. i hate school.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> on monday i finish my class assignment first in the class so i started studying something else. so the teacher started yelling at me for working to fast and how i should have kept to pace with everyone else. i hate school.


Getting done way ahead of the others is only a problem if it's not done right. If it was done right then just ignore her or him.


----------



## leigti

I know you don't want to move to Pennsylvania but maybe the schools where you move will be much better.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

who needs sleep when you have swag?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs sleep when you have swag?


Mammals (including humans).


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Mammals (including humans).


whats that?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats that?





.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> on monday i finish my class assignment first in the class so i started studying something else. so the teacher started yelling at me for working to fast and how i should have kept to pace with everyone else. i hate school.



What's your grades like in that class?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> What's your grades like in that class?


B


----------



## AZtortMom

jaizei said:


> So...read any good books lately?


I'm reading America Sniper. Great so far


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning peeps


----------



## mike taylor

AZtortMom said:


> I'm reading America Sniper. Great so far


I seen the move . It way an awesome move . It's sad that he had to do what he did . But he saved some troops from being blown up .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Which grass?



I ordered it a couple years ago. I can't remember that far back.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'll be shipping a package to Texas tomorrow, Mike. You want that I put some fat leaf jade plant chunks in as well for starts?
> @Yvonne G I also am now sending Mike a pm letting him know I posted something for him in the chat thread. LOL.



All you have to do is put the "@" sign in front of his username in your post to him and he'll get an alert telling him you've addressed a post to him. Like @mike taylor


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> So...read any good books lately?



I read about a book a day...some good, some not so good. My favorite author is **** Francis, however he died last year. His son is now publishing books under both their names, using left over notes from the dad. They're pretty good, but the son's writing style isn't the same. 

The characters have to grab me within the first few chapters. I have to like the characters, or else the story isn't interesting to me. One of my favorite characters is Stephanie Plumb (Janet Evanovich), but it might be a girl thing. I haven't heard any feedback from guys about her stories.

Stupid bad word program. My favorite author is D i c k Francis.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Another idea I had was to start tagging random people that are online to drag them into this thread. But considering that my last two tagging ideas didn't work, I don't have high expectations for this one either.



Hey - send us a PM. Jacqui and I will help you tag...let's see now...who was it, oh yeah - Puffy!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> I'm reading America Sniper. Great so far


I dislike that book...


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 115311
> 
> http://www.myzoetrope.com/portfolio3.html



Oh this is a cute one!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> are those your pictures?
> 
> and that one makes me think of this:
> View attachment 115312



I like this one.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I've settled on this-
> 
> 
> View attachment 115313


Now that's different, not sure if I like it or not.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Yes! That is good right? and if that is OK with you and all the staff member here??
> 
> I been advertising this forum what ever possible opportunity I can have because I myself been benefited so much from here, so I like people that have the ability to communicate in English to get first hand information here. I hope more and more people from China can join TFO and take care our Torts in a better way and the right way.


Even if they can't communicate in English, there are the computers changing what they write to English isn't there?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Nicky, when you're awesome your days tend to follow suit.



lol


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You wouldn't! And I know I can't revenge, because you don't have alerts for tag, do you? (or maybe that's Yvonne... )



Sounds like a plan Cameron!  Count me in.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Besides, no one will join you...



How little you know.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> See I was thinking the way around that was to edit people's posts to include a tag.



Bad Mod, bad Mod. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I found Toad from Mario in the woods earlier...
> EDIT- I'm in a great mood, Nickypoo, and pineapples make me happy


Is there a reason you get happy with pineapples?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> well I'm moving to Pennsylvania in 6 months! i sad now. because my torts will be cold and thats all that matters.



After you just get your greenhouse up, too.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Can I have your tortoises?



lol


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> View attachment 115398


Awww sad yet sweet.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Wow. It's really quiet in here. Lonely. What can I do to muster up a little conversation?



I could give you a few ideas, but the thread might get a new rating....


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> So...read any good books lately?



I have been reading Alex Kiva (sp?) books this week. I sorta like her works.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Is there a reason you get happy with pineapples?


Funny thing is, I don't like the taste. They're all stringy and... bleh. 
I just like the way they look and feel, and the smell is just lovely


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I have always loved to read. As a kid I would have four or five books going at once. I never really got into textbooks however  And now I listen to audiobooks. I like all kinds of books.



You sound a lot like me. I love reading and read about a book a day. I don't like textbook or anything of that kind.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> on monday i finish my class assignment first in the class so i started studying something else. so the teacher started yelling at me for working to fast and how i should have kept to pace with everyone else. i hate school.



Well I am impressed, if speed came with accuracy.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Now that's different, not sure if I like it or not.


This is another I have saved.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats that?


Not you, I guess.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Funny thing is, I don't like the taste. They're all stringy and... bleh.
> I just like the way they look and feel, and the smell is just lovely



Have you ever had grilled pineapple?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 115424
> 
> This is another I have saved.


Oh I really really like that one. Do you use it as a background?


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning everybody!! *


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> I read about a book a day...some good, some not so good. My favorite author is **** Francis, however he died last year. His son is now publishing books under both their names, using left over notes from the dad. They're pretty good, but the son's writing style isn't the same.
> 
> The characters have to grab me within the first few chapters. I have to like the characters, or else the story isn't interesting to me. One of my favorite characters is Stephanie Plumb (Janet Evanovich), but it might be a girl thing. I haven't heard any feedback from guys about her stories.
> 
> Stupid bad word program. My favorite author is D i c k Francis.


You like mysteries, right?
I like Lois Lowery's books. People may write them off as 'kid's books' but they are just so good, and they really make you think. Very meaningful.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Oh I really really like that one. Do you use it as a background?


I sure do  I just finished cycling Burger Tort  and I needed something new.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like a plan Cameron!  Count me in.


Betrayal!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Have you ever had grilled pineapple?


Nope. I have had grilled asparagus, which killed any appetite for grilled vegetables/fruits in the future! 
Have you ever grilled zucchini?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *Good morning everybody!! *



Howdy, lady. You're on early today.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Betrayal!



I call it getting even.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Howdy, lady. You're on early today.



It's Sat morning. Library is only open from 9-12 and I only get online for half an hour.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hey! @russian/sulcata/tortoise! You're moving to Pennsylvanian? Drive down and we'll have a hand off, if you don't want you torts to be cold, I'll take them 
('Cause Ohio is REALLY warm!)


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nope. I have had grilled asparagus, which killed any appetite for grilled vegetables/fruits in the future!
> Have you ever grilled zucchini?



Myself, no, but I love eating it that way.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I call it getting even.


What did I ever do?


----------



## Yvonne G

It's probably not all that healthy, but I LOVE mixing cut up veggies in a bowl of olive oil, salt and pepper, then spreading them on a cookie sheet and baking them until done. I especially love yams that way.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey! @russian/sulcata/tortoise! You moving to Pennsylvanian? Drive down and we'll have a hand off, if you don't want you torts to be cold, I'll take them
> ('Cause Ohio is REALLY warm!)



Except he goes past NE first, so I can help him out sooner....


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What did I ever do?



Hmmm I wonder...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Except he goes past NE first, so I can help him out sooner....


'Who'll get Nick's torts first?'
Haha! I'll be waiting, then


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Hmmm I wonder...


Memory fails me.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Howdy, lady. You're on early today.


How's your weather today?
If it's not cold enough, I'll send some chills over!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> It's probably not all that healthy, but I LOVE mixing cut up veggies in a bowl of olive oil, salt and pepper, then spreading them on a cookie sheet and baking them until done. I especially love yams that way.


*Olive oil is actually a healthy 'dietary fat', and there's nothing wrong with vegetables


----------



## Yvonne G

Yesterday the weatherman said it would be 58F and sunny. It was foggy all day. It's foggy again today. Not all that cold, but foggy. Keep your chills. I'm sitting here by the wood stove and it's nice and warm! But I'm going to have to hunker down and go outside pretty soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui:

What will you be doing when you get home? Still working on the sulcata yard?


----------



## Jacqui

It's going to be almost 60 today and sunny.  Depends on if my ex shows up to fix my pickup or not. If not then yes yardwork, I have scattered projects going on.


----------



## Yvonne G

You're so lucky that you've remained friends with your 'helpful' ex....and that Jeff doesn't mind that you get help from said ex.


----------



## Jacqui

getting out of time and no computer until Monday afternoon.  Will be missing you guys. Have fun.


----------



## Yvonne G

So sorry to see you go, Jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You're so lucky that you've remained friends with your 'helpful' ex....and that Jeff doesn't mind that you get help from said ex.



I am friends with both exs of mine. Makes life easier to say the least. Sometimes I know it hurts Jeff that it's not him helping me, but he also realizes that with him on the road it works that way. He also knows there is no emotional feelings for him.


----------



## Jacqui

It's also funny my "helpful" ex does more for me now, then when we were married.


----------



## Yvonne G

I guess I'd better go too. The tortoises await! Bye all.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So sorry to see you go, Jacqui!



Thanks. I miss talking with you.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *Good morning everybody!! *


Morning *waves*


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning! On my way to the reptilian show . It's today Jacqui!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hmmm... Jacqui and Yvonne scuttle away, and the 'kids' come out to play...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> getting out of time and no computer until Monday afternoon.  Will be missing you guys. Have fun.


See you on Monday, then! Have a great weekend


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> IKR? I think I've only seen the green egg ratting snakes!


What does IKR mean?


----------



## mike taylor

You women are so lucky! If this would've been me driving I would've gotten a big fqt ticket! Not her just a warning! Bull crap! I was pointing and laughing at her as the cop came to the window . Maybe he felt sorry for her . It could've been the tight top she has on with the boobs poking out . Nope it was me laughing .


----------



## mike taylor

Moozillion said:


> What does IKR mean?


I know right


----------



## mike taylor

Chat is slow!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm slow. Still working on gettin well. Monday I need to be on my A game.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> I could give you a few ideas, but the thread might get a new rating....


Lmao Jacqui. Hahahaha


----------



## AZtortMom

Let run me this by you guys and tell me what you think..
Moe's appetite has gotten better as well as her activity level, but I haven't seen a poop. Is it possible that she is hiding it in the yard or its mixed in with her sister's poo? I know it sounds silly, but where could she put extra food if she's still backed up???


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> What's your grades like in that class?



(I'm tagging @Yellow Turtle01 just for the heck of it)


----------



## Yvonne G

(I'm tagging @Yellow Turtle01 just for the heck of it)

Well, Cameron (Jaizei), I tagged her until she caught me. Moving on now.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Thanks jaizei.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> (I'm tagging @Yellow Turtle01 just for the heck of it)
> 
> Well, Cameron (Jaizei), I tagged her until she caught me. Moving on now.


! I almost signed off the for the day! I don't want imagine the outcome!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Thanks jaizei.



I can't help it if I come up with good ideas...


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Thanks jaizei.



And I think I got just about as many alerts since she was quoting me.


----------



## Yvonne G

That was kinda' fun! Who should we pick on tomorrow?


----------



## mike taylor

Well guys if you're in ball pythons this is the place for you . Leopard, sulcatas, some spotted, and map turtles not much in the tortoise section .


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> That was kinda' fun! Who should we pick on tomorrow?



It sounds better if we call it 'include' instead of pick on.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> That was kinda' fun! Who should we pick on tomorrow?


I'd say you, but we've already discovered you don't have alerts on much


----------



## Yvonne G

Nope. I've got that feature turned off, thank you very much!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> ! I almost signed off the for the day! I don't want imagine the outcome!



What's this 'for the day', it's like middle of the afternoon.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> What's this 'for the day', it's like middle of the afternoon.


As in I almost turned off my computer


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Nope. I've got that feature turned off, thank you very much!


Maybe I should look into that


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Maybe I should look into that



Where's the fun In that?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Where's the fun In that?


Maybe not for you!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Maybe not for you!



Besides then you'd never know when we were talking about you. Which also gives me another idea I need to test...


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey




Just on probability, I figure the 1,000,000 post was probably Nick saying 'hey' or 'what'.

Or spam


----------



## Elohi

I just stumbled upon this in my FB newsfeed. A font that is easier for those with dyslexia to read. 

http://themighty.com/2014/11/this-man-invented-a-font-to-help-people-with-dyslexia-read/


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Just on probability, I figure the 1,000,000 post was probably Nick saying 'hey' or 'what'.
> 
> Or spam


hey. what?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

my booboo stopped eating and going potty like 3 days ago what do i do? i soak him every day.


----------



## mike taylor

Soak and warmer enclosure .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my booboo stopped eating and going potty like 3 days ago what do i do? i soak him every day.


Try cactus pads…nice laxative.


----------



## AZtortMom

And take him for long walks and a car rides


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cup of coffee and a cigarette…works too.


----------



## tortdad

My 16 year old daughter got her braces off today 

Woohoo

5 months ahead of schedule


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> 5 months ahead of schedule


Does that equal less money going out of pocket, (please say yes, please say yes)?


----------



## Momof4

Checking in!
Woke up with Shingles!! AGAIN!!!
Daughter's team won 2 State Cup soccer games today! 
Just sat down and getting ready to pour something in a short glass with ice!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey Kevin the show is tomorrow to . Thats if you want to go . I joined the east Texas herb society today . Its pretty cool . You get to help other keepers get behind the scenes at the Houston zoo field trips herping and lots of other cool stuff .


----------



## mike taylor

Whats up Ken? You filling better yet?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Checking in!
> Woke up with Shingles!! AGAIN!!!
> Daughter's team won 2 State Cup soccer games today!
> Just sat down and getting ready to pour something in a short glass with ice!


I was liking the short glass part. Well, and the game wins. As for shingles, tv commercials indicate you're not alone.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Checking in!
> Woke up with Shingles!! AGAIN!!!
> Daughter's team won 2 State Cup soccer games today!
> Just sat down and getting ready to pour something in a short glass with ice!


what are shingles?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Elohi

I've read in multiple places that shingles is on the rise because we aren't being exposed to wild chicken pox after we get them as kids due to the chicken pox vaccine cutting down on wild caught chicken pox. If we don't get exposed to them occasionally (I don't mean catch them again)...just come into contact with them unknowingly, we loose our immunity to them over time and the result is more frequent shingles cases apparently.


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what are shingles?



To put it simple, it's a rash that can hurt really, really bad


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> To put it simple, it's a rash that can hurt really, really bad


gross


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> gross



You asked! The pics and commercials are severe cases! Mine is nothing like that!


----------



## mike taylor

A guy at work has them . He says it hurts like hell .


----------



## Momof4

We had crazy hot weather today close to 80 with high winds! I never got my torts out because we left the house at 6:30am. I feel bad.


----------



## Momof4

6mo ago I got antibiotics right away so I think it helped. This time I had to email my Dr so I'm waiting for a reply! I really lucked out the first time.


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> 6mo ago I got antibiotics right away so I think it helped. This time I had to email my Dr so I'm waiting for a reply! I really lucked out the first time.


My father in law got a really bad case of it. I'm really hope you feel better


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Does that equal less money going out of pocket, (please say yes, please say yes)?



Hell no!
5 grand and it was a two year plan. She got a retainer today, has to wear it all day for a month (then another check up) and then only wear it at night (check up in 3 months) then she's completely finished. Right at the 2 years. Plus they make you pay up front and in full.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nice… The Fatherless specialists ! (How was that for beating the “keep it clean" program?)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Besides then you'd never know when we were talking about you. Which also gives me another idea I need to test...


And what's that?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what are shingles?


Have you ever gotten the chicken pox? If so, you'll find out sometime!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Have you ever gotten the chicken pox? If so, you'll find out sometime!


i never had chicken pox.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> Hell no!
> 5 grand and it was a two year plan. She got a retainer today, has to wear it all day for a month (then another check up) and then only wear it at night (check up in 3 months) then she's completely finished. Right at the 2 years. Plus they make you pay up front and in full.


!
'K, I get the whole 'braces for straighter/better teeth', but so much?!
From what I heard, they lower self esteem and you only feel good about your teeth several years down the line! 
EDIT- Have you heard about Invisilign? Seems like a better option for the upcoming future... braces, but literally just a clear set of teeth.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i never had chicken pox.


Then you'll never find out


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Then you'll never find out


so if i don't get chicken pox i will get shingles?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> Checking in!
> Woke up with Shingles!! AGAIN!!!
> Daughter's team won 2 State Cup soccer games today!
> Just sat down and getting ready to pour something in a short glass with ice!


!
I won't be able to get that, but I have known a couple people who have had shingles.
I'm sorry, it's so hard to get rid of!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> so if i don't get chicken pox i will get shingles?


*Won't. 
To 'get' shingles, you need to have had chicken pox sometime in your life. 
Did you get the chicken pox shot?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> *Won't.
> To 'get' shingles, you need to have had chicken pox sometime in your life.
> Did you get the chicken pox shot?


i don't know.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Hey Kevin the show is tomorrow to . Thats if you want to go . I joined the east Texas herb society today . Its pretty cool . You get to help other keepers get behind the scenes at the Houston zoo field trips herping and lots of other cool stuff .


I'll have to look into that


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't know.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


what?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?


Yup


----------



## Elohi

This guy pooped on my phone today. It was in the line of fire...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> View attachment 115576
> 
> This guy pooped on my phone today. It was in the line of fire...


Still a great looking tort though!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Still a great looking tort though!


It'll be good to know if this tort is a dude or a chick. Still sporting a baby tail and completely unknown yet he's bigger than summer who we know for sure to be a dude lol.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> And what's that?



Do you really want me planting more ideas in anyone's head?


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't know.



You probably got the vaccine, which is weird to think of (kids not getting chicken pox). 

Once wasn't enough for me, I got the pox twice.


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> You probably got the vaccine, which is weird to think of (kids not getting chicken pox).
> 
> Once wasn't enough for me, I got the pox twice.



Why you got to be so stubborn


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning Noel


----------



## Momof4

Good Morning!! 
It's going to be another beautiful soccer day! We are tied for 1st and will most likely move on to the next round next weekend! I'm so proud of my daughter and their team. They beat two of the top teams of San Diego. Sorry for bragging. 

My coffee is tasting so good right now! Hope everyone enjoys their day! I think it's going to be around 80 again today!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi all!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Hi all!


Hi there


----------



## tortdad

It's supposed to be sunny and hit 70 today so I'm going to force Hal out of his house again. Yesterday I decided the 850 square foot pen I had for him was too small so I opened up my entire back yard to him..... Minus the space set aside for reds and boxies. 

I forced him out yesterday and he eat for a long while. I'm hoping he eats a bunch more today.


----------



## Yvonne G

I sure wish we here in the Central Valley of Calif. could get some of that sunshine. It's another foggy day here. The clouds settle down in between the two mountain ranges and just sits there. Doesn't matter to my tortoises though. They still come out and graze to their heart's content.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> I sure wish we here in the Central Valley of Calif. could get some of that sunshine. It's another foggy day here. The clouds settle down in between the two mountain ranges and just sits there. Doesn't matter to my tortoises though. They still come out and graze to their heart's content.


It's been weeks of cold fog and rain so I'll take this any day.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's hard to believe that just a 5 hour drive south of me I could be in warm, sunny 80F degrees. It's hard for me to get motivated to finish up Dudley's shed when it's so wet and cold out there. There's not much left to do, but the hardest part is getting up out of my chair!


----------



## mike taylor

I know the filling Yvonne . I have been working on Sally and Harry' s much larger enclosure but the cold and rain is killing me .


----------



## Yvonne G

aw...'when harry met sally' 

I suppose you get used to it if you HAVE to go out and work in it. But see? I don't really HAVE to. So I can't force myself.

My daughter brought me over three big boxes of lettuce and spinach from the school. Thank goodness for Mazuri, because this is getting to be a weekly thing with her. I don't usually feed spinach or lettuce, so giving them all this every Friday doesn't sit right with me. But I can't see wasting it either. So I put down a big bed of spinach and lettuce (it's those packages that contain the shredded iceburg plus purple stuff and grated carrots), then I put a bunch of moistened Mazuri on top of the whole thing.

Ok, Mike...it's time for both of us to get busy. Oh, I know...I know...it being sunday and all, but that's no excuse. let's go!


----------



## leigti

I am having a hard time getting motivated today too. It was supposed to be 60° today but they were wrong.

The forecast says it will burn off but there is no sun or even light sky anywhere in sight :-(


----------



## Yvonne G

Most of the jobs I have around here I have to do by myself. So I try to make it easy on myself.

I'm a wood hoarder. I take in any unwanted wood, whether scrap lumber or old trees and bushes. In order to fit this stuff inside my wood stove, I have to cut it. So to make my wood cutting job easier I made myself a sawbuck:




You can see that I notched the 4x4's to fit the legs into them. This one was made about 15 years ago, and it getting pretty loose and the wood is rotting. It was time for a new one:




I didn't take too many pains with this one. Made it a bit taller and just screwed together 2x4's. It works.

I still have to put my foot up there on the log I'm cutting to hold it still, but it makes the job a whole lot easier.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Basic question here, “Are nose hairs like grey hairs? For every one you pull, ten more grow in its place?" If so, I'll be able to shave my mustache soon!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Basic question here, “Are nose hairs like grey hairs? For every one you pull, ten more grow in its place?" If so, I'll be able to shave my mustache soon!


ewwww


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't know, because pulling nose hairs makes me sneeze, so I don't do it.


----------



## tortdad

At the ER with my mom ;(


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> At the ER with my mom ;(


Oh snap man, what's going on?


----------



## mike taylor

@yvonne sent you a pm . Hope your mom is ok Kevin .


----------



## tortdad

Health wise she's a wreck
Cancer
Copd
Congestive heart failure 

Had a heart attack a few months back and 3 stints put in and has been battling bronchitis for 3-1/2 weeks. (That's where I caught it from)

I moved her here 2 years ago so I could look after her.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> I moved her here 2 years ago so I could look after her.


You are a good son.


----------



## mike taylor

I know how sick parents can be . My mom and dad live in my back yard because my pops has heart problems . I have a medical bag the same stuff the ems carry . I've had to do cpr on my pops and my aunt she had cancer . Good thing my wife is a medical assistant and I get cpr and first aid training every three years . You never know when something is going to happen .


----------



## tortdad

They're going to keep mom for a few days so she can get better. Her COPD has her right lung partially collapsed


----------



## Momof4

So sorry @tortdad


----------



## mike taylor

Man hope she gets better soon . If you need something let me know .


----------



## mike taylor

So whats everybody up to? Besides Newt swinger!


----------



## Momof4

Just watching the Pro Bowl and checking the standing for our soccer tournament. Boring, I know!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Even if they can't communicate in English, there are the computers changing what they write to English isn't there?


Yes..".Google translate"..


----------



## Momof4

Any update @tortdad?


----------



## mike taylor

Why doesn't the @ thing work on my phone? Is it a computer thing?


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Why doesn't the @ thing work on my phone? Is it a computer thing?



app?


----------



## mike taylor

Yes, went to settings its turned on . So whats up?


----------



## jaizei

@mike taylor


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Any update @tortdad?



Her bronchitis is bad, she's been fighting it for 3-1/2 weeks now. They've got her on meds and are keeping her for a while. Her copd is acting up and because she has not been able to take a deep breath for a while the lower lobe of her right lung has collapsed on itself. She's on bed rest and the doc said to limit her phone calls to under 2 mins and only a few a day.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> So whats everybody up to? Besides Newt swinger!


i don't want to talk to you either!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Yes, went to settings its turned on . So whats up?


 Because your phone is @stupid


----------



## mike taylor

jaizei said:


> @mike taylor


Didn't work, thanks for trying.


----------



## jaizei

You can't use the superior browser version on your phone?


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't want to talk to you either!


You just did! You just can't say way from me . Haha You like me don't you little buddy? Haha You have a conservative friends .


----------



## mike taylor

I'm far from racist my little buddy . How could I be half my family is Indian and spanish . I also half African american in my famly . After all my wifes name is Lucrecia! Haha


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Her bronchitis is bad, she's been fighting it for 3-1/2 weeks now. They've got her on meds and are keeping her for a while. Her copd is acting up and because she has not been able to take a deep breath for a while the lower lobe of her right lung has collapsed on itself. She's on bed rest and the doc said to limit her phone calls to under 2 mins and only a few a day.



Sending good vibes her way! I have sorta been there with my mom, not fun.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I used to get notified for all the things I wanted to, not so any longer. It may have been me doing something hinky in the settings of the browser version. I've not a clue.


----------



## mike taylor

jaizei said:


> You can't use the superior browser version on your phone?


I don't like the setup . It's hard for my blind eyes to see all the stuff . My screen is to small and I have to scroll back and forth .


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Because your phone is @stupid


But it said smart phone on the box! Haha


----------



## Elohi

Tagging with the app works but it doesn't notify app users they have been tagged. Like I can tag @Josh @Yvonne G @mike taylor 
But I have to spell it right and it will only notify you/them if they are using the web version.


----------



## leigti

Elohi said:


> Tagging with the app works but it doesn't notify app users they have been tagged. Like I can tag @Josh @Yvonne G @mike taylor
> But I have to spell it right and it will only notify you/them if they are using the web version.


I'm not exactly sure what tagged means but if peopleput the @ before my name I get it in the notifications. And I only use the app.


----------



## Elohi

I only get notified of being quoted and when someone likes something of mine. I don't get tagging notifications. Or maybe I'm not being tagged? LOLOL


----------



## leigti

I lwhen I am tagged I get a message saying that so-and-so mentioned me thread. if someone text me I will tested out  maybe I just don't get tagged either.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Morning!


Hey baby que paso,
Thought I was your only vato


----------



## jaizei

Well this is kind of awkward


----------



## mike taylor

You're telling me! Someone stayed up to late! Wow awkward!


----------



## mike taylor

How are you today little buddy Newt Swinger?


----------



## Yvonne G

I hope this will be a better day for your mom, Kevin. I can't imagine having breathing problems. Scarey stuff.

Good morning, everyone!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning Yvonne!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Good morning!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> Hey baby que paso,
> Thought I was your only vato



This also kind of makes me miss having coworkers.


----------



## Moozillion

Elohi said:


> I just stumbled upon this in my FB newsfeed. A font that is easier for those with dyslexia to read.
> 
> http://themighty.com/2014/11/this-man-invented-a-font-to-help-people-with-dyslexia-read/


This is WAY COOL!!!!
Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Elohi

Fence is starting! It will be done tomorrow. He's putting posts in today to set and then finished it up tomorrow.


----------



## Momof4

How exciting! Don't forget progress pics!


----------



## Yvonne G

It looks like we're finally going to be over the fog. It's 9a here and although it's overcast, I can see thin spots where it almost looks like actual sun will be shining through eventually.




...and when I went out to snap this picture, it wasn't even cold! I may just get some outside work done today.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yesterday I was vacuuming in front of the wood stove and sucked up a nail. It made a terrible clatter inside my vacuum cleaner. After I cleaned it out and turned it back on, now the brush bar won't turn. Looks like I've broken a belt. Dang! I wasn't planning to go into town today, however, the carpet really needs to be vacuumed before all this dirt from hauling in armloads of wood gets ground into it.


----------



## AmRoKo

Yvonne G said:


> It looks like we're finally going to be over the fog. It's 9a here and although it's overcast, I can see thin spots where it almost looks like actual sun will be shining through eventually.
> 
> View attachment 115839
> 
> 
> ...and when I went out to snap this picture, it wasn't even cold! I may just get some outside work done today.



Were there any monsters hiding in the fog, snatching up unsuspecting victims?


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm pretty sure it was safe, as all the cats were paying attention to me and not looking around scared.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Yvonne G

Good Morning! How are things in sunny Arizona?


----------



## AZtortMom

Cloudy, believe or not!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> You women are so lucky! If this would've been me driving I would've gotten a big fqt ticket! Not her just a warning! Bull crap! I was pointing and laughing at her as the cop came to the window . Maybe he felt sorry for her . It could've been the tight top she has on with the boobs poking out . Nope it was me laughing .



Doubt it has anything to do with being a woman, last I check I qualify, but yet any time a cop pulls me over I get the ticket.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Let run me this by you guys and tell me what you think..
> Moe's appetite has gotten better as well as her activity level, but I haven't seen a poop. Is it possible that she is hiding it in the yard or its mixed in with her sister's poo? I know it sounds silly, but where could she put extra food if she's still backed up???


Or is she eating it?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> You probably got the vaccine, which is weird to think of (kids not getting chicken pox).
> 
> Once wasn't enough for me, I got the pox twice.



Sounds like you, always trying to do better then the rest of us. I had a super mild case, as did one of my children. The other three never got them.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> At the ER with my mom ;(



 Hope it wasn't anything serious.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Health wise she's a wreck
> Cancer
> Copd
> Congestive heart failure
> 
> Had a heart attack a few months back and 3 stints put in and has been battling bronchitis for 3-1/2 weeks. (That's where I caught it from)
> 
> I moved her here 2 years ago so I could look after her.


Sorry for her with all of those things wrong. Glad you moved her close... your a good son.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Yes..".Google translate"..



Yeppers that's the thing. lol


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey



Are you at school?


----------



## Jacqui

Yesterday as I was talking to Jeff, the clouds would make a small opening and the sun would shine through, then get cloudy there again. Was neat because different patches of trees would go from dark colors to white as the sun would hit them. Was a patchwork brightening, off and on.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Are you at school?


no comment


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Are you at school?


no


----------



## Jacqui

Hope your not sick or anything else.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Hope your not sick or anything else.


its okay i have my swag.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

lol we don't have school today its like a teacher work day.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol we don't have school today its like a teacher work day.



Ahh so the teachers needed another three day holiday.


----------



## puffy137

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Basic question here, “Are nose hairs like grey hairs? For every one you pull, ten more grow in its place?" If so, I'll be able to shave my mustache soon!


If pulling grey( white) hairs out,makes 10 hairs grow in their place , all older people would have hair like John Kerry.So thats just an old wives tale , & you can provide yourself with handy nose clippers they work with a battery , i believe Braun makes a good one .


----------



## Momof4

It's very quiet today?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> It's very quiet today?


yea. i think everyones at work or school


----------



## Momof4

Where is @smarch?


----------



## jaizei

I have no idea where @smarch is.


----------



## Momof4

I just brought my reds in from the rain. This morning it was 71 and drizzling then the temp dropped 10 degrees and poured this afternoon! 
I need to start dinner now. Maybe it will pick up later tonight.


----------



## tortdad

Good evening everyone.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yea. i think everyones at work or school



slackers


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yea. i think everyones at work or school



What's your excuse then, Nicky?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> slackers


yea!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> What's your excuse then, Nicky?


i don't have school today.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't have school today.



Exactly.


----------



## jaizei

Try to keep up Nick. 

Sometimes I think you're just messing with everyone, but other times I wonder


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening all


----------



## Telid

jaizei said:


> slackers


I like being able to pay bills ... I don't like the bills themselves, but I like being able to get rid of them.


----------



## Elohi

My afternoon took a turn I didn't see coming. I got a call from the school that my son fell in PE and hurt his arm. Finally home from the ER...fractured wrist.


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> My afternoon took a turn I didn't see coming. I got a call from the school that my son fell in PE and hurt his arm. Finally home from the ER...fractured wrist.



Booo, that sucks. What color cast did he pick


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I have no idea where @smarch is.


Why can't you tag bomb her instead of me??


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> My afternoon took a turn I didn't see coming. I got a call from the school that my son fell in PE and hurt his arm. Finally home from the ER...fractured wrist.








He gets a tortoise sticker for being awesome, then


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> Booo, that sucks. What color cast did he pick


They actually decided against a cast since the wrist is still mobile in a cast and harder to put and off (vs splints) Just a splinter brace thing with lots of padding. More X-rays in a week.


----------



## tortdad

Okay NickyPoo, this is why you need to stay in school. 

Some dumb *** decided it would be a good idea today to write on my concrete wall when I'm trying to finish up the building and hand it over to the customer. Not a big deal as it cleans easy enough but can you really not add 70 plus 40 in your head......really, you needed to write that **** out? Smdh


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Just popping in. Bye now!


----------



## Elohi

Oh and this gets finished up tomorrow.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Why can't you tag bomb her instead of me??


 
That's what I was doing.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Why can't you tag bomb her instead of me??



Maybe you've been spending too much time around Nicky.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Why can't you tag bomb her instead of me??



But I prefer to be more subtle.


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> Okay NickyPoo, this is why you need to stay in school.
> 
> Some dumb *** decided it would be a good idea today to write on my concrete wall when I'm trying to finish up the building and hand it over to the customer. Not a big deal as it cleans easy enough but can you really not add 70 plus 40 in your head......really, you needed to write that **** out? Smdh
> 
> View attachment 115907


What is SMDH? you can PM me if it's not for him appropriate


----------



## leigti

Elohi said:


> My afternoon took a turn I didn't see coming. I got a call from the school that my son fell in PE and hurt his arm. Finally home from the ER...fractured wrist.


I'm sorry to hear that. I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Okay NickyPoo, this is why you need to stay in school.
> 
> Some dumb *** decided it would be a good idea today to write on my concrete wall when I'm trying to finish up the building and hand it over to the customer. Not a big deal as it cleans easy enough but can you really not add 70 plus 40 in your head......really, you needed to write that **** out? Smdh
> 
> View attachment 115907


thats one confusing math problem.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> What is SMDH? you can PM me if it's not for him appropriate


what does it mean?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I have no idea where @smarch is.




Are we looking for @smarch? I certainly hope we can find @smarch ! Come to think of it, I haven't see a post by @smarch in quite a while.


----------



## Yvonne G

Anyone hear from @smarch yet?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Anyone hear from @smarch yet?


who's that?


----------



## jaizei

leigti said:


> What is SMDH? you can PM me if it's not for him appropriate



Shaking my darn head


----------



## Momof4

I hope your son isn't missing sports! Nothing like paying for the season and can't play! We have been there.


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> What is SMDH? you can PM me if it's not for him appropriate


Shake my damn head


----------



## Elohi

Momof4 said:


> I hope your son isn't missing sports! Nothing like paying for the season and can't play! We have been there.


He doesn't play any sports but he is a pianist and not thrilled about not being able to play.


----------



## tortdad

@smarch 

Where the heck are you


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> He doesn't play any sports but he is a pianist and not thrilled about not being able to play.


i hope your child gets better


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i just realized if i make a baby i can make it work for me for free and it can be little slave!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i just realized if i make a baby i can make it work for me for free and it can be little slave!


Did you think about that statement before you made it?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Did you think about that statement before you made it?


what?


----------



## Yvonne G

I wish you'd all quit answering the enclosure question. I'm having to pick your responses off one at a time and merge them onto the OP's question, which I've moved to "enclosures"

Pay attention folks!

I'll bet if @smarch were here she would have realized the question has been moved!


----------



## mike taylor

My bad, sorry forum glue . (Thats a good thing ) I fill like a kid again no no!


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> He doesn't play any sports but he is a pianist and not thrilled about not being able to play.


 This sooooo reminds me a a joke. 

So a guy goes into a bar carrying a suitcase/small trunk and orders a shot. The bartender ask what kind of shot and he said it doesn't matter, just keep them coming. 

The bartender asks what's in the case and the guy said you don't want to know, just keep the shots coming. 

This has the bartends curiosity peeked and he keeps bugging the man until he's drunk enough to cave in and open the trunk. He poops open the case and a little midget pops out with this tiny piano. He asks for requests and starts playing all these cool tunes. 

Everyone in the bar is dancing and singing along but the bartender notices the guy with the case is just shaking his head downing more shots. 

He asked the guy where on earth he found this and the guy said he'd tell him but everyone in the bar had to promise not to go check for themselves, that it would be a mistake. 

That's when he comes clean and says he found lamp behind the bar when he stopped for a smoke break. He rubbed the lamp and a genie gave him one wish. He warned everyone again not to try for themselves and just drank another shot while the midget was jamming out. 

Well one guy from the bar decided he had to check this out and get his wish. He found the lamp and sure enough a genie popped out ready to grant one wish when he rubbed it. 

The guy is all excited and says I want a million bucks and the genie waves his arms around and "poof" a million Ducks are flying over him crapping on him like crazy. He runs back into the bar screaming bloody murder and everyone asked what happened. After he explained everything the guy with the midget said "I told you so and I sure as hell didn't ask for a 12" pianist!"

@smarch


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> This sooooo reminds me a a joke.
> 
> So a guy goes into a bar carrying a suitcase/small trunk and orders a shot. The bartender ask what kind of shot and he said it doesn't matter, just keep them coming.
> 
> The bartender asks what's in the case and the guy said you don't want to know, just keep the shots coming.
> 
> This has the bartends curiosity peeked and he keeps bugging the man until he's drunk enough to cave in and open the trunk. He poops open the case and a little midget pops out with this tiny piano. He asks for requests and starts playing all these cool tunes.
> 
> Everyone in the bar is dancing and singing along but the bartender notices the guy with the case is just shaking his head downing more shots.
> 
> He asked the guy where on earth he found this and the guy said he'd tell him but everyone in the bar had to promise not to go check for themselves, that it would be a mistake.
> 
> That's when he comes clean and says he found lamp behind the bar when he stopped for a smoke break. He rubbed the lamp and a genie gave him one wish. He warned everyone again not to try for themselves and just drank another shot while the midget was jamming out.
> 
> Well one guy from the bar decided he had to check this out and get his wish. He found the lamp and sure enough a genie popped out ready to grant one wish when he rubbed it.
> 
> The guy is all excited and says I want a million bucks and the genie waves his arms around and "poof" a million Ducks are flying over him crapping on him like crazy. He runs back into the bar screaming bloody murder and everyone asked what happened. After he explained everything the guy with the midget said "I told you so and I sure as hell didn't ask for a 12" pianist!"


Ha hahahahaha LMAO!


----------



## mike taylor

Hahahaha good one hahahaha! I wish we had sound effects becsuse my would be set lmfao!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm afraid that if @smarch were here she might be a little embarrassed by that joke (JK). Speaking of jokes, I wonder where @dmmj is lately.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I've got to go get in the shower so I can be clean and fresh when Alex Trebek gets here. Be sure to tell @smarch to behave herself if she shows up tonight.

Talk you you all in the morning!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hows everyone?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hows everyone?


Tired. I've been at work (which is an hour from my house) since 6:30 this morning. It's 8:45 and I finely get to leave but I've got an hour drive home and have to be back at 6:30 tomorrow. 16+ hours today


----------



## mike taylor

Hey it pays the bills . Plus the wifey can give you a rub down . My wifey does that when I tell my back hurts but it doesn't . Haha don't tell her!


----------



## smarch

Jeeze guys I'm gone and panic ensues?! 
Kidding, but I'm really flattered people noticed and kept mentioning me, had some big smiles here 

I'm back in school and have school all day Monday and Wednesday. And of course blizzard blow up prep since we're right in the middle of the biggest amount of snow. 
If I do disappear again don't worry about me, I almost expect to lose power (might as well expect it so you're not surprised) but we have a wood stove, so Nank can stay warm just in case... And ya know us too. 2 backup generators, 3 snowblowers, tons of gallons of gas to fill any of those that may be needed, tons of shovels, bread, milk, beer, ha you know all the essentials! 

And I've had an upset stomach a few days now and my head hurts today... I really hope I'm not getting sick I have sledding plans tomorrow!!


----------



## smarch

Meet Sampson and Juno. Sampson's the darker one and Juno is the lighter one.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> Meet Sampson and Juno. Sampson's the darker one and Juno is the lighter one.
> View attachment 115930
> 
> View attachment 115931


what type of turtles are those?


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what type of turtles are those?


Those you see are fancy Shubunkin Goldfish "turtles"


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Those you see are fancy Shubunkin Goldfish "turtles"


 I like shubinkin, they're like mini koi fish. I used to have a buddy that raised them


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> Hey baby que paso,
> Thought I was your only vato


And I don't want to be no enchilada.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Newt, did your tortoise ever crap?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Newt, did your tortoise ever crap?


no. what should i do?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no. what should i do?


Can I have it for free


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Can I have it for free


go away!!!!! @Yvonne G help me an old man is harassing me again!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Have you tried the cactus pad yet?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey, I've got to crash. I'll check it tomorrow.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Have you tried the cactus pad yet?


i have been feeding lots of aloe.


----------



## Elohi

Was just thinking...
When I was in the ER with my son today, I got a call from my Drs office wanting to make an appointment to go over my test results (blood work). So I made an appt for Thursday afternoon. Slightly worried since they usually just give those over the phone :0/


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> I wish you'd all quit answering the enclosure question. I'm having to pick your responses off one at a time and merge them onto the OP's question, which I've moved to "enclosures"
> 
> Pay attention folks!
> 
> I'll bet if @smarch were here she would have realized the question has been moved!


I don't quite understand what you're saying. On the app i reply in a thread from the timeline list. I try not to apply to one that is listed twice in a row. So what are you moving to another threat?


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy tortoise Tuesday


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup


----------



## tortdad

Morning. I want to be a tortoise today and do nothing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I want to be a cat on a warm bed…


----------



## mike taylor

I just want to be rich so I can do what I want and not have to think about the money .


----------



## tortdad

I'd settle for a cup of joe.


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> I just want to be rich so I can do what I want and not have to think about the money .



But then you would question whether people liked you for you or for your money.


----------



## tortdad

WOWZERS!!!! The seat in this pot-a-pot is stupid cold this morning


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> But then you would question whether people liked you for you or for your money.



It's all good with me because I never really liked him anyways.... Shhh don't tell him


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> WOWZERS!!!! The seat in this pot-a-pot is stupid cold this morning



Takes a brave man to sit in a port-a-potty


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Maybe you've been spending too much time around Nicky.


I'll say no so I don't hurt his feelings.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who's that?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats one confusing math problem.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i just realized if i make a baby i can make it work for me for free and it can be little slave!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Jeeze guys I'm gone and panic ensues?!
> Kidding, but I'm really flattered people noticed and kept mentioning me, had some big smiles here
> 
> I'm back in school and have school all day Monday and Wednesday. And of course blizzard blow up prep since we're right in the middle of the biggest amount of snow.
> If I do disappear again don't worry about me, I almost expect to lose power (might as well expect it so you're not surprised) but we have a wood stove, so Nank can stay warm just in case... And ya know us too. 2 backup generators, 3 snowblowers, tons of gallons of gas to fill any of those that may be needed, tons of shovels, bread, milk, beer, ha you know all the essentials!
> 
> And I've had an upset stomach a few days now and my head hurts today... I really hope I'm not getting sick I have sledding plans tomorrow!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> Morning. I want to be a tortoise today and do nothing.


*Rubs malfunctioning genie lamp... you become a porpoise instead...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> WOWZERS!!!! The seat in this pot-a-pot is stupid cold this morning


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi folks.
It's almost February! I miss January already.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hmmm. Been think about your joke all morning, @tortdad... just got the punchline.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi folks.
> It's almost February! I miss January already.


----------



## mike taylor

jaizei said:


> But then you would question whether people liked you for you or for your money.


But that is a problem? ? As long as I'm having fun and smiling who cares if the people are fake . Plus I would have a zoo so most of my friends would be animals . They can't be fake . Haha


----------



## tortdad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hmmm. Been think about your joke all morning, @tortdad... just got the punchline.



A little slow today???


----------



## Momof4

Good morning! Went to bed really really sick. I feel like I have the flu with body aches but I'm not sure if it's just the shingles. So grateful my husband took the kids to school. I feel bad because I left the torts light on last night . I don't have it on a timer yet. 
I need to reread your joke @tortdad. I'm horrible at punch lines. 

I feel for those people on the East Coast. Way to much snow and wind for me!
@Elohi -I hope your sons wrist feels better today. I love listening to kids play the piano.


----------



## Momof4

@smarch stay safe and love your new little fishes!


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> I don't quite understand what you're saying. On the app i reply in a thread from the timeline list. I try not to apply to one that is listed twice in a row. So what are you moving to another threat?



This was a brand new member who asked a pretty important question. So that she could get all the helpful answers she could, I moved her question out of the 'chat' and over to the 'enclosures' section. But Chat is so active, that before I could finish what I was doing, people kept answering her on the 'chat' thread. So instead of moving the question and answers one time, every time I came back to chat there was another answer to move over. It got to be a little much for my quiet, calm, peaceful psyche.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, now that Sarah is accounted for, I think we need to look for @dmmj I don't like it when he's not here. I miss his sense of humor.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> But that is a problem? ? As long as I'm having fun and smiling who cares if the people are fake . Plus I would have a zoo so most of my friends would be animals . They can't be fake . Haha



Now you're starting to sound like Newt.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Now you're starting to sound like Newt.


go crawl back in your cave!


----------



## Yvonne G

I told you yesterday, I'm living under the bridge now.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I told you yesterday, I'm living under the bridge now.



Why live in a $200,000 house when you can live under a $2,000,000 bridge.

It's too bad I can't find a picture of fluffy holding the sign.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi there, AZTortMom


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, now that Sarah is accounted for, I think we need to look for @dmmj I don't like it when he's not here. I miss his sense of humor.


Well, he was seen today at 3 33 am


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi there, AZTortMom


Hi there *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> I told you yesterday, I'm living under the bridge now.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> I told you yesterday, I'm living under the bridge now.








Ps- the troll isn't you


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there *waves*







What are you up to today?


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!!*


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> If pulling grey( white) hairs out,makes 10 hairs grow in their place , all older people would have hair like John Kerry.So thats just an old wives tale , & you can provide yourself with handy nose clippers they work with a battery , i believe Braun makes a good one .


I wish it were true though. I would love to have my thick hair back.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> My afternoon took a turn I didn't see coming. I got a call from the school that my son fell in PE and hurt his arm. Finally home from the ER...fractured wrist.



 That going to hurt his plans for starting that band with his friend?


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Oh and this gets finished up tomorrow.



So a wood one? For some reason I had it in my mind that you were going with the plastic white type.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i just realized if i make a baby i can make it work for me for free and it can be little slave!



Boy are you delusional. lol


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Meet Sampson and Juno. Sampson's the darker one and Juno is the lighter one.



Oh, they are beauties!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> *Good morning!!*


Hi... how are you this fine day?


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Was just thinking...
> When I was in the ER with my son today, I got a call from my Drs office wanting to make an appointment to go over my test results (blood work). So I made an appt for Thursday afternoon. Slightly worried since they usually just give those over the phone :0/



I hope not. It's going to be a long wait for that appt.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I just want to be rich so I can do what I want and not have to think about the money .



Me too!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> But then you would question whether people liked you for you or for your money.



I don't know about Mike, but I could live with that.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Ps- the troll isn't you




But oh yes it is!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> WOWZERS!!!! The seat in this pot-a-pot is stupid cold this morning



There was a rest area near Salt Lake City (so cold and in mountains) which had metal toilet seats. Talk about cold. I also wondered what would happen if you happen to set down and the seat would get wet and your butt froze to it....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Yvonne cheats and keeps a dossier about everyone.


Were you serious?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>



lol one way to look at it.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi folks.
> It's almost February! I miss January already.



Me too, especially since here once February starts our weather is going back into freezing cold.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Were you serious?



Yes, he is. I try to note down each member's real name when they give it, and where they are from, if they tell us. Right now there are 12,388 usernames on my spread sheet.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 115987


*moves closer to Noel hoping she will share that popcorn*


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, he is. I try to note down each member's real name when they give it, and where they are from, if they tell us. Right now there are 12,388 usernames on my spread sheet.


 
Although +powerup, because I do NOT have the memory to even to close to that!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi... how are you this fine day?



I am great and looking forward to more yardwork. How about over there?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Me too, especially since here once February starts our weather is going back into freezing cold.


 spring soon, though, right?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Were you serious?





Yvonne G said:


> Yes, he is. I try to note down each member's real name when they give it, and where they are from, if they tell us. Right now there are 12,388 usernames on my spread sheet.



Whereas I keep each and everyone of you locked in my head.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Were you serious?



Yvonne has sworn us to secrecy. Pssst *nods head*


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I am great and looking forward to more yardwork. How about over there?


Snowy and 20'.  
Hmmm... mind taking all our snow for day so I can get some done?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> spring soon, though, right?



No, only in our dreams.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne has sworn us to secrecy. Pssst *nods head*


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Whereas I keep each and everyone of you locked in my head.



Isn't that kidnapping?


----------



## Jacqui

Poor Jeff is shut down in Maine because of the weather. All those states he needs to go through next have closed down their roads.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> *moves closer to Noel hoping she will share that popcorn*


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Isn't that kidnapping?


From a certain point of view


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> So a wood one? For some reason I had it in my mind that you were going with the plastic white type.


Yeah we went with wood. So far I like what I see. The guy who is building it has a fabulous british accent and he finds it amusing that he's building a "turt-ul garden". Hehehe. He's never been hired for a such a job before LOL.


----------



## Jacqui

Not sure if I like that five year member bar thingy .


----------



## AZtortMom

*passes around popcorn*


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> Yeah we went with wood. So far I like what I see. The guy who is building it has a fabulous british accent and he finds it amusing that he's building a "turt-ul garden". Hehehe. He's never been hired for a such a job before LOL.



How did you find him?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *passes around popcorn*



Dang, that might last awhile. lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Not sure if I like that five year member bar thingy .


On a side note, I don't think I've actually ever looked to see when you joined, but now I know


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Dang, that might last awhile. lol


Not if you invite me!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Not if you invite me!


That's the idea


----------



## Jacqui

Noel, is Moe all better?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> On a side note, I don't think I've actually ever looked to see when you joined, but now I know



One of the fairly first members.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> One of the fairly first members.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>



Josh has tried everything and it he just can't get me to leave. Well he hasn't tried a money bribe. Ya know, money might work....


----------



## Jacqui

bye.....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> bye.....


Bye! You'll be back tomorrow?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Josh has tried everything and it he just can't get me to leave. Well he hasn't tried a money bribe. Ya know, money might work....




+


Pssst!


----------



## dmmj

I've been busy in my secret society, the one who hunts men for sport. plus my vision is still bad, 


i' have been trying unsuccessfully to figure out how to make the type bigger s


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I don't know about Mike, but I could live with that.



I think a lot of people may agree with that perspective when it's hypothetical, but if it became reality I think most would flip.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Noel, is Moe all better?


Yes, she is  yesterday was the first day she started eating normally  happy tortoise dance!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> I've been busy in my secret society, the one who hunts men for sport. plus my vision is still bad,
> 
> 
> i' have been trying unsuccessfully to figure out how to make the type bigger s


'The Most Dangerous Game'?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Yes, she is  yesterday was the first day she started eating normally  happy tortoise dance!





Yay! I saw your thread about that... I'm glad she's feeling better


----------



## Elohi

jaizei said:


> How did you find him?


Facebook. He has a business page. 

Well the fence is done. He poured a little more concrete into the gate post holes because he didn't feel they were solid enough so now those have to re-set. So we will just leave it be for 2-3 days. Then I can start putting the leopards out there. 

My husband pointed out that the pickets stents all level with one another. I'm not sure it's worth having him come back out for that though. I really don't care. It's a specialty fence. He built it based on our needs for the fence, not for appearance. He placed the upper and lower horizontal braces (or whatever they're called) differently than a normal fence and added additional lumbar because I told him they will walk the perimeter of their enclosure and rub the wood.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Elohi

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 116011


HAHAHAHA this tickled my funny bone.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Not sure if I like that five year member bar thingy .



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I've been busy in my secret society, the one who hunts men for sport. plus my vision is still bad,
> 
> 
> i' have been trying unsuccessfully to figure out how to make the type bigger s



I think it only works for the current session, but if you hold down 'Ctrl' and hit '+' several times, or as many times as you need, it makes it bigger. then if you want it smaller, 'Ctrl' and hit the '-' key. This is on a PC. I don't know if it works the same on a phone.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## dmmj

I think it only works for the current session, but if you hold down 'Ctrl' and hit '+' several times, or as many times as you need, it makes it bigger. then if you want it smaller, 'Ctrl' and hit the '-' key. This is on a PC. I don't know if it works the same on a phone.


Yvonne G said:


> I think it only works for the current session, but if you hold down 'Ctrl' and hit '+' several times, or as many times as you need, it makes it bigger. then if you want it smaller, 'Ctrl' and hit the '-' key. This is on a PC. I don't know if it works the same on a phone.


OMG, that works so well, total world domination, is now at my fingertips, muwahahahaha, all thanks to you yvonne.


----------



## Yvonne G

We do what we can!!


----------



## Momof4

@Elohi 
Your new fence is awesome!!


----------



## mike taylor

Great Brain is taking over the world again pinky!


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning! Went to bed really really sick. I feel like I have the flu with body aches but I'm not sure if it's just the shingles. So grateful my husband took the kids to school. I feel bad because I left the torts light on last night . I don't have it on a timer yet.
> I need to reread your joke @tortdad. I'm horrible at punch lines.
> 
> I feel for those people on the East Coast. Way to much snow and wind for me!
> @Elohi -I hope your sons wrist feels better today. I love listening to kids play the piano.


Did you get it yet?


----------



## AZtortMom

the flu is brutal, take care of yourself


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Did you get it yet?



Yes I did!! It was funny!


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 116058
> the flu is brutal, take care of yourself



I saw this on my FB! It is so cute!


----------



## AmRoKo

Why you still cold outside florida????? Ma babies wanna go outside. (๑◕︵◕๑)


----------



## mike taylor

It was pushing 80 here in Houston Tx . I loved it so did my sulcatas .


----------



## bouaboua

HELLO TFO! ! ! ! !

How is everyone doing?????


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> It was pushing 80 here in Houston Tx . I loved it so did my sulcatas .


Yeah it was almost hot here today. It was fantastic!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

is there any members that live in Pennsylvania? cause I'm moving there.


----------



## Momof4

Was it this forum that had a CL rescue thread? Members would rescue, meet and help with transportation and cost? I think it was us?


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> Was it this forum that had a CL rescue thread? Members would rescue, meet and help with transportation and cost? I think it was us?


I think that would be a great idea. although I think to keep it from getting out of control somebody would have to monitor and remove the ones that have been taken off of craigslist. And I'm sorry but I am not volunteering for this position


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I was thinking the same thing.


Looks like you have lot more then 5 years......


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> Was it this forum that had a CL rescue thread? Members would rescue, meet and help with transportation and cost? I think it was us?



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tortoise-rescue-network.57046/


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tortoise-rescue-network.57046/



You found the thread! I just read some of it. Brings back memories.


----------



## mike taylor

What are you guys talking about five year members? You not thinking about shutting the door on five years of TFO'ers are you? Thats just crazy talk isn't it? Please tell me your not going to do this!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> What are you guys talking about five year members? You not thinking about shutting the door on five years of TFO'ers are you? Thats just crazy talk isn't it? Please tell me your not going to do this!


5 years is like 1/3 of my life i did math


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> 5 years is like 1/3 of my life i did math


Good to know that you can do math! ! ! !

You are the hope and future of America! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Nick! How are you??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Good to know that you can do math! ! ! !
> 
> You are the hope and future of America! ! !


dude i just realized there is so many turtle species in Pennsylvania! I'm kinda excited to move now! I'm going to catch so many common snapping turtles!
http://www.paherps.com/herps/turtles/


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Hello Nick! How are you??


I'm good. how are you?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm good. how are you?


It's about time for me to go lunch here. I'm glad that you found out that PA have many turtles species. That will keep you educated while you are there......Good for you. And Glad for you!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


morning!


----------



## tortdad

Morning


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hows everyone going?


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## taza

Good morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning everyone.
Mike, sorry, jade didn't make it. 
Newt, you're up early. Did your alarm go off early?


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO and time for me to go to bed.

You all have a great day! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO and time for me to go to bed.
> 
> You all have a great day! ! ! !


Thank you Steven. Good night to you.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> dude i just realized there is so many turtle species in Pennsylvania! I'm kinda excited to move now! I'm going to catch so many common snapping turtles!
> http://www.paherps.com/herps/turtles/


Be careful... it's tricky picking them up, very fast... I'd say just let the sleeping turtle lie.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tortoise or turtle? 
Wat are you talking about! I'm SUCH a tortoise!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi to the morning folks.


----------



## mike taylor

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Tortoise or turtle?
> Wat are you talking about! I'm SUCH a tortoise!


Thats the bulldog of turtles .


----------



## Momof4

Happy Hump Day!

9cf6f1e5dc4d2c23bea98b5d66d003d7.


----------



## AmRoKo

I like listening to these while doing school work, or just relaxing. Check'em out there really nice. 






It's like watching a colorful symphony.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning everyone.
> Mike, sorry, jade didn't make it.
> Newt, you're up early. Did your alarm go off early?


i never went to sleep.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Be careful... it's tricky picking them up, very fast... I'd say just let the sleeping turtle lie.


no!!!! i will catch a snapping turtle!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i never went to sleep.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> Happy Hump Day!
> 
> 9cf6f1e5dc4d2c23bea98b5d66d003d7.





EDIT- I'd like to think they're laughing


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Daily kitty-


----------



## juli11

Guten Tag


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Abdulla6169

juli11 said:


> Guten Tag


Hello! Good day to you too


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i never went to sleep.



Just wondering where your parents are? Why do they allow you to stay up on a school night?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no!!!! i will catch a snapping turtle!



They really are not that hard to catch.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 116184



Sorry.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Yes, she is  yesterday was the first day she started eating normally  happy tortoise dance!



 Glad to hear it!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Was it this forum that had a CL rescue thread? Members would rescue, meet and help with transportation and cost? I think it was us?



We did have a group in here who did that. I know I got my favorite sulcata Dude that way.


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon everybody!


----------



## Jacqui

Today is our last really warm day at a nice 65.


----------



## Jacqui

The good news is Jeff finally got to get back to driving at 1 am this morning and has left MA. I think last I checked he might be in PA. I keep teasing him about our warmth and no snow.


----------



## Jacqui

The good news on the yardwork front is I have almost all of the new sulcata area detreed/brush/weeded and grass mowed (in the spots I could not get a mower into). I have about three pickup loads to take up to the burn pile.  I also have Theo's (Coonhound) pen all cleaned out, too.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

juli11 said:


> Guten Tag


Hello! Haven't seen you in a bit!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Today is our last really warm day at a nice 65.


65!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> Just wondering where your parents are? Why do they allow you to stay up on a school night?


*Hysterically laughs. I can't WAIT to read Nicky's answer.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 116184


Do you like/eat popcorn/bananas? Both work so well at relieving a headache, sometimes even better than Advil or similar pills.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello! Good day to you too


I haven't seen you much, either  How's life?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> The good news on the yardwork front is I have almost all of the new sulcata area detreed/brush/weeded and grass mowed (in the spots I could not get a mower into). I have about three pickup loads to take up to the burn pile.  I also have Theo's (Coonhound) pen all cleaned out, too.


Sounds like you've been enjoying the lovely weather!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> They really are not that hard to catch.


I think his swag might get injured 
Do you have many by you? Here, I mostly see them in the road. 
People drive by and wonder 'What is she doing'? as I try and herd them to the nearest pond.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I think his swag might get injured
> Do you have many by you? Here, I mostly see them in the road.
> People drive by and wonder 'What is she doing'? as I try and herd them to the nearest pond.


Yes we have a lot, which is also why some many folks use them as food items. I have my own female, which we saved years ago from the fate of becoming supper. I get given a hatchling once or twice every year, which I release. Would like to have the other type of snapper, too.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Sounds like you've been enjoying the lovely weather!



Not sure it is enjoying, more like making the most of it.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Do you like/eat popcorn/bananas? Both work so well at relieving a headache, sometimes even better than Advil or similar pills.



I never heard this one before. hmmm


----------



## Momof4

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Do you like/eat popcorn/bananas? Both work so well at relieving a headache, sometimes even better than Advil or similar pills.



Good tip! I never get headaches but I have a few friends who do. I will try it sometime! Mine is much better!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> *Hysterically laughs. I can't WAIT to read Nicky's answer.



I am betting on either a "nobody tells me what to do" or the "your mean"


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> The good news is Jeff finally got to get back to driving at 1 am this morning and has left MA. I think last I checked he might be in PA. I keep teasing him about our warmth and no snow.



Glad he is on the road again!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I am betting on either a "nobody tells me what to do" or the "your mean"



I'm just curious because he is so young.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm just curious because he is so young.



I thought it was a great thing to ask. I wonder often but then decide to butt myself out before I even start.


----------



## jaizei

Nicks not _that_ young.


----------



## juli11

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello! Haven't seen you in a bit!



Yes sorry haven't got so much time at the moment school, gym turtles and woman take very much time!! 
I hope to share some new pictures of cuora flavomarginata sinensis in the next to mouths ;-)


----------



## Jacqui

juli11 said:


> Yes sorry haven't got so much time at the moment school, gym turtles and woman take very much time!!
> I hope to share some new pictures of cuora flavomarginata sinensis in the next to mouths ;-)



Neat turtles! A woman? As in you have a girlfriend?


----------



## Jacqui

Bye everybody!


----------



## juli11

Jacqui said:


> Neat turtles! A woman? As in you have a girlfriend?



I know   I had I'm still "working" on a new one ;-) Good night


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Yes we have a lot, which is also why some many folks use them as food items. I have my own female, which we saved years ago from the fate of becoming supper. I get given a hatchling once or twice every year, which I release. Would like to have the other type of snapper, too.


Oo, they're neat looking, but I'm not sure I could handle one as a pet! The ones I find have quite the chip. 
I like alligator snapper heads. They are so different, but the same!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

juli11 said:


> Yes sorry haven't got so much time at the moment school, gym turtles and woman take very much time!!
> I hope to share some new pictures of cuora flavomarginata sinensis in the next to mouths ;-)


Those are on my way future wishlist


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I never heard this one before. hmmm


Miracle, it is. Try it next time


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I am betting on either a "nobody tells me what to do" or the "your mean"


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

This is so going in my signature.


----------



## juli11

Hmm on mine too. I got a contact from a friend from Poland and this contact breed this special subspecies of flavomarginata. So I hope I can get in March or April two or three fresh hatchlings ;-) but in America they aren't so available like in Europe so I wish you the best with the search..


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

juli11 said:


> Hmm on mine too. I got a contact from a friend from Poland and this contact breed this special subspecies of flavomarginata. So I hope I can get in March or April two or three fresh hatchlings ;-) but in America they aren't so available like in Europe so I wish you the best with the search..


 Thank you! 
I hope you do! They are so interesting.
Indonesian boxies would be nice too, I like the 'more aquatic' ones. I like the 'variant' turtles, like full-aquatic turtles who enjoy less water (would love a twist neck someday...) and boxies who enjoy more water. It's weird.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Dancing banana emoji... This is so going in my signature.


Nevermind... 
I'll just keep it to copy and paste it at various moments


----------



## tortdad

All I have to say is ......crap!


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hey, Moozillan. What are you up to?


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> All I have to say is ......crap!



Work or your Mom?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> All I have to say is ......crap!





Why so crappy, tortdad? More brain-lacking graffiti on Hal's fence?


----------



## Moozillion

Who, me? I'm at work- thanks for asking! I'm actually goofing off by peeking at TFO! 
I may be on here a good bit more in just a few weeks: I'm getting surgery on my hand and will be off work 3 months!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Moozillion said:


> Who, me? I'm at work- thanks for asking! I'm actually goofing off by peeking at TFO!
> I may be on here a good bit more in just a few weeks: I'm getting surgery on my hand and will be off work 3 months!


Yes, you! 


! When is it? I hope everything goes okay!


----------



## Moozillion

It's Monday, Feb 9. Thanks bunches!
I'm told there's a 90% success rate with this surgery, so I'm actually glad to be getting it! I have "severe arthritis" and the base of the thumb joint no longer has any cartilege left, so the bones are grinding themselves down  I'll end up with my thumb held to my hand by titanium pins and Kevlar wire- my hubby was disappointed when the surgeon said I would NOT set off the metal detectors at the airport!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Moozillion said:


> It's Monday, Feb 9. Thanks bunches!
> I'm told there's a 90% success rate with this surgery, so I'm actually glad to be getting it! I have "severe arthritis" and the base of the thumb joint no longer has any cartilege left, so the bones are grinding themselves down  I'll end up with my thumb held to my hand by titanium pins and Kevlar wire- my hubby was disappointed when the surgeon said I would NOT set off the metal detectors at the airport!!


A while yet  
That's really good, I'm glad it'll (most likely!!) turn out okay.  Sounds like a reasonable solution. Will you still have full range of motion?
Hehehe!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Well good thing! That would get annoying.


----------



## jaizei

AmRoKo said:


> I like listening to these while doing school work, or just relaxing. Check'em out there really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like watching a colorful symphony.




If I'm not watching a show/movie on my other screen, I usually have Audiosurf screen caps playing while I work


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey, Moozillan. What are you up to?



Are we doing this now?


----------



## Moozillion

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> A while yet
> That's really good, I'm glad it'll (most likely!!) turn out okay.  Sounds like a reasonable solution. Will you still have full range of motion?
> Hehehe!


If I do my physical therapy like a good patient, I SHOULD have full range of motion, but sometimes "pinch strength" does not recover fully. It can take 12-18 months to achieve the new baseline, but I should have gosh darn good function and little to NO pain (HOORAY!) by 3 months.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Just wondering where your parents are? Why do they allow you to stay up on a school night?


no one controls me!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Are we doing this now?


Don't give anyone any ideas!  I only do it when I know some in here, usually if they like something I said a few pages back, so when they reach the current age, it's more of a creepy hi than anything else.
If it were ever to happen to you, imagine this...


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Don't give anyone any ideas!  I only do it when I know some in here, usually if they like something I said a few pages back, so when they reach the current age, it's more of a creepy hi than anything else.




Good to know I'm not the only one that owns up to their creepiness.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one that owns up to their creepiness.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no one controls me!!!


+1 to Jacqui.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Demonstration- 
Hi Nicky. How was school?


----------



## mike taylor

Whats up! PEOPLE OF TFP! HOME AT LAST!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Demonstration-
> Hi Nicky. How was school?


it was school its all the same, everyday is boring.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> it was school its all the same, everyday is boring.


Thought we were over this.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i will just drop out and go to the Galapagos island and save the tortoises!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Whats up! PEOPLE OF TFP! HOME AT LAST!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Thought we were over this.


woman, get back in the kitchen! don't tell me how to live my life!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> woman, get back in the kitchen! don't tell me how to live my life!


Really tried to find to something that says 'I'm sexist and I know it'... unfortunately, there was nothing.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Really tried to find to something that says 'I'm sexist and I know it'... unfortunately, there was nothing.



hmm...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

do you want to know a secrete? i sometimes lick all the salt off the chips and put them back into the bag...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

cow retics


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> do you want to know a secrete? i sometimes lick all the salt off the chips and put them back into the bag...


...


...and that's gross.


----------



## AmRoKo

Well I'm finally adding some pic's of some of my babies to the forum, I think I'm going to wait until the torts can be outside again so I can get better pictures. I think I'm just bad at taking pics either way though. I guess it takes a bit for them to upload because I chose 8 pics to upload.


----------



## AmRoKo

Never mind I see them, I am terrible at taking pictures lol.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AmRoKo said:


> Well I'm finally adding some pic's of some of my babies to the forum, I think I'm going to wait until the torts can be outside again so I can get better pictures. I think I'm just bad at taking pics either way though. I guess it takes a bit for them to upload because I chose 8 pics to upload.


*Sudden need to go look at new media


----------



## mike taylor

Hey guys and ladies check out my check out Dozer thread and see if you think female . I'm thinking female .


----------



## AmRoKo

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> *Sudden need to go look at new media



Holy cow I got bombarded with alerts all of a sudden Yellowturtle lol.


----------



## jaizei

AmRoKo said:


> Well I'm finally adding some pic's of some of my babies to the forum, I think I'm going to wait until the torts can be outside again so I can get better pictures. I think I'm just bad at taking pics either way though. I guess it takes a bit for them to upload because I chose 8 pics to upload.



Media uploads/ comments on them often require approval before they show up.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AmRoKo said:


> Well I'm finally adding some pic's of some of my babies to the forum, I think I'm going to wait until the torts can be outside again so I can get better pictures. I think I'm just bad at taking pics either way though. I guess it takes a bit for them to upload because I chose 8 pics to upload.


I think they're fabulous 
So, sort of in in theme with some of your historic names, automatically when I try and think of a cutsie abbreviation for your leopard, I think Leopold.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AmRoKo said:


> Holy cow I got bombarded with alerts all of a sudden Yellowturtle lol.


----------



## AmRoKo

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I think they're fabulous
> So, sort of in in theme with some of your historic names, automatically when I try and think of a cutsie abbreviation for your leopard, I think Leopold.



Actualy I do have a leopard named Leopold, I couldn't get a good pic of him because I'm terrible at pics and he was sleeping in a weird cramped spot. Weirdo torts sleeping in weird spots. 

Thanks for the compliment on my picture's that I took with my high quality potato!


----------



## AmRoKo

jaizei said:


> Media uploads/ comments on them often require approval before they show up.



Ah okay, that's what I originally suspected, thanks.


----------



## AmRoKo

mike taylor said:


> Hey guys and ladies check out my check out Dozer thread and see if you think female . I'm thinking female .



I went and looked at them, I have no idea on sex but Dozer sure is pretty!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AmRoKo said:


> Actualy I do have a leopard named Leopold, I couldn't get a good pic of him because I'm terrible at pics and he was sleeping in a weird cramped spot. Weirdo torts sleeping in weird spots.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on my picture's that I took with my high quality potato!


LOL! 
That's perfect!


----------



## AmRoKo

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> LOL!
> That's perfect!
> View attachment 116251



That one looks a little more high quality than mine lol.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AmRoKo said:


> That one looks a little more high quality than mine lol.


Ah. I see, you have the old model!


----------



## AmRoKo

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Ah. I see, you have the old model!
> View attachment 116252



That's more like it.


----------



## Momof4

I added some in the photo & video section of my Redfoots. Is that where you posted yours?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> I added some in the photo & video section of my Redfoots. Is that where you posted yours?


I can't find them, where in the redfoot section? With all these adorable torts, I feel a need to like some pictures


----------



## AmRoKo

Momof4 said:


> I added some in the photo & video section of my Redfoots. Is that where you posted yours?



I posted them in the media area, it's where the photos pop up at the top.


----------



## AmRoKo

Maybe when I can take better pics or get a better camera, whichever happens first then I'll make a forum post in the photo/video section of the forums so I can just update that whenever, oh well lol.



Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I can't find them, where in the redfoot section? With all these adorable torts, I feel a need to like some pictures



I think @Momof4 is talking about the forum section for posting photo's and video. Her cute red foot pics are there.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


I'm in the middle of cooking and just before getting offline, I couldn't resist a peak around....THIS NEARLY HURT ME!!!! ...I laughed so hard!!! the eyes! THE EYES!!! I want a t-shirt of this picture!!!! ba ha ha ha ha!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Have a good night you guys!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AmRoKo said:


> Maybe when I can take better pics or get a better camera, whichever happens first then I'll make a forum post in the photo/video section of the forums so I can just update that whenever, oh well lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I think @Momof4 is talking about the forum section for posting photo's and video. Her cute red foot pics are there.


Aha! I have visited that thread before, then


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Prairie Mom said:


> Have a good night you guys!


Good night!  Have a great dinner.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm in the middle of cooking and just before getting offline, I couldn't resist a peak around....THIS NEARLY HURT ME!!!! ...I laughed so hard!!! the eyes! THE EYES!!! I want a t-shirt of this picture!!!! ba ha ha ha ha!!





For some reason, that's actually a thing.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I'm leaving too...


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no one controls me!!!



Well, not exactly word for word, but it looks like Jacqui wins the prize!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 116257
> 
> For some reason, that's actually a thing.



How else can you tell people that you know how to Internet if not with a meme-shirt.


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Work or your Mom?





Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 116197
> 
> Why so crappy, tortdad? More brain-lacking graffiti on Hal's fence?



Both. When it rains it pours


----------



## mike taylor

Sending good vibes your way Kevin . Your mom will be up and running around in no time .


----------



## Momof4

Thi


AmRoKo said:


> Holy cow I got bombarded with alerts all of a sudden Yellowturtle lol.



I see why! You have a beautiful collection there! I'm jealous !


----------



## Momof4

@tortdad sending more good vibes your way! Take it one day at time.


----------



## Moozillion

mike taylor said:


> Hey guys and ladies check out my check out Dozer thread and see if you think female . I'm thinking female .


Where is it?

Oops! I just found it! (I'm guessing girl)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Forget it! 110 posts today in chat 2.14, I am so not going to read them. If I missed something I'd find fun, would someone get me there please?
Hopefully, this isn't a double post and that someone hasn't already posted this. Ladies, any takers?

http://seattletimes.com/html/nationworld/2025558469_apxthailandsnailslimemassage.html


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My wrists hurt  I think it's my tendons on the ulnar side. They're puffy and lifting/turning with my wrists hurts. Too bad all I do at work is lift/flip/turn heavy or awkward size things. My right was hurting more so I was resting it and using my left but now both hurt. Can't take time off work (4-6 weeks) to let tendons heal or stop working (need income and insurance). Hooray! It hurts to do dishes so that's my excuse right now.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I ordered a special ulnar brace that should arrive Tuesday. Hoping it helps.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Hooray! It hurts to do dishes so that's my excuse right now.


I wanted to like this part!


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> @tortdad sending more good vibes your way! Take it one day at time.


Y'all don't need to worry about me, I'm just venting. There's plenty of people that have it worse.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Forget it! 110 posts today in chat 2.14, I am so not going to read them. If I missed something I'd find fun, would someone get me there please?
> Hopefully, this isn't a double post and that someone hasn't already posted this. Ladies, any takers?
> 
> http://seattletimes.com/html/nationworld/2025558469_apxthailandsnailslimemassage.html



That would be a "no thank you!" Snails are so disgusting to me!


----------



## Moozillion

RosieRedfoot said:


> My wrists hurt  I think it's my tendons on the ulnar side. They're puffy and lifting/turning with my wrists hurts. Too bad all I do at work is lift/flip/turn heavy or awkward size things. My right was hurting more so I was resting it and using my left but now both hurt. Can't take time off work (4-6 weeks) to let tendons heal or stop working (need income and insurance). Hooray! It hurts to do dishes so that's my excuse right now.


Ouch! So sorry to hear this


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey.


----------



## leigti

Hey.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## tortdad




----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning all.


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning!


----------



## tortdad

So who's got super bowl plans? My wife has invited some of her friends over (who I like so I'm glad they're coming) but now she wants me to repaint the living room. The paint is from last February when we moved in. She wanted blue on 2 walls and I wanted her to go a dark blue but she picked a lighter blue. Now she wants me to paint it again in a dark blue, or a brown, or a silver!!!! Why can't you chicks just pick something and live with it? 

One thing I won't do is paint it brown. We have grey leather couches down stairs and older, uncomfortable brown couches upstairs. I know damn well that if I paint the walls brown she's going to want to swap couches because she's already tried to get me to switch them. For one I hate those couches and for two that's more work than I'm doing (moving couches by yourself or with your wife's help sucks). I'll repaint it for her this weekend but this is the last time for a while. 

I don't k ow how clean the paint job will look because I plan on starting my super bowl beer drinking on Saturday.


----------



## mike taylor

I hate painting good luck with that . My wife knows don't even ask me to paint . I'll make a mess on purpose . Just so she'll tell me to go away .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I hate painting good luck with that . My wife knows don't even ask me to paint . I'll make a mess on purpose . Just so she'll tell me to go away .


 It's the opposite at my house. She'll paint a make a mess so I take over.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Forget it! 110 posts today in chat 2.14, I am so not going to read them. If I missed something I'd find fun, would someone get me there please?
> Hopefully, this isn't a double post and that someone hasn't already posted this. Ladies, any takers?
> 
> http://seattletimes.com/html/nationworld/2025558469_apxthailandsnailslimemassage.html


I'll pass on that one. 
Not really, but we discovered Jacqui can predict the future... but Nick is pretty predictable


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

RosieRedfoot said:


> I ordered a special ulnar brace that should arrive Tuesday. Hoping it helps.


Let us know! Get better, it sucks when wrists hurt, you use them so much!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> So who's got super bowl plans? My wife has invited some of her friends over (who I like so I'm glad they're coming) but now she wants me to repaint the living room. The paint is from last February when we moved in. She wanted blue on 2 walls and I wanted her to go a dark blue but she picked a lighter blue. Now she wants me to paint it again in a dark blue, or a brown, or a silver!!!! Why can't you chicks just pick something and live with it?
> 
> One thing I won't do is paint it brown. We have grey leather couches down stairs and older, uncomfortable brown couches upstairs. I know damn well that if I paint the walls brown she's going to want to swap couches because she's already tried to get me to switch them. For one I hate those couches and for two that's more work than I'm doing (moving couches by yourself or with your wife's help sucks). I'll repaint it for her this weekend but this is the last time for a while.
> 
> I don't k ow how clean the paint job will look because I plan on starting my super bowl beer drinking on Saturday.


I'll pass again. Not a huge fan of football  
When is it?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello!
I have to get some coir today. You know that feeling when you peer into the bowels of the cabinet and there's none left?


I also need to make a hair appointment... what are you folks up to today?
@bouaboua, wanted to ask last night, are you back from China?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Daily kitty (I guess this a is a thing now, because I have A LOT of kitty screenshots that I have no idea what to do with)-


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, he is. I try to note down each member's real name when they give it, and where they are from, if they tell us. Right now there are 12,388 usernames on my spread sheet.


 Well I know personally it makes me feel good when i'm addressed by my actual name rather than username, (mostly by people on chat since I don't expect everyone to know my name) Its personal, like "real-life" friends do


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> is there any members that live in Pennsylvania? cause I'm moving there.


 I'm in MA so if you're ever in the neighborhood or I am we could meet and talk tortoises.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I'm in MA so if you're ever in the neighborhood or I am we could meet and talk tortoises.



I think the whole northeast counts as in the neighborhood.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no!!!! i will catch a snapping turtle!


 They're not too hard to catch just go for the butt region so they can't reach you (and know that any time you put yourself near a snapper you can get bit which will hurt but if you want to catch one that bad that part I don't see mattering to you) We live on a lake, once we had a massive one in our driveway basking (it wan not happy when my dad tried to move it with the handle of a shovel and a large yard container- but I was very young so they couldn't just let it hang out if I wanted to be outside)
And a few years ago there was a little hatchling in the driveway who looked like he'd never found water yet, so I brought him to our shore and he leaped out of my hands to the water before I even put him down!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> They're not too hard to catch just go for the butt region so they can't reach you (and know that any time you put yourself near a snapper you can get bit which will hurt but if you want to catch one that bad that part I don't see mattering to you) We live on a lake, once we had a massive one in our driveway basking (it wan not happy when my dad tried to move it with the handle of a shovel and a large yard container- but I was very young so they couldn't just let it hang out if I wanted to be outside)
> And a few years ago there was a little hatchling in the driveway who looked like he'd never found water yet, so I brought him to our shore and he leaped out of my hands to the water before I even put him down!


i really want to watch some wild box turtles or wood turtles they look cool.


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Well I know personally it makes me feel good when i'm addressed by my actual name rather than username, (mostly by people on chat since I don't expect everyone to know my name) Its personal, like "real-life" friends do



That's why I started keeping track of real names, Sarah. I love the homey feel the Forum has and I wanted to help keep it that way. It's pretty easy to keep the spread sheet updated. The hard part is remembering to pull it up and use it when replying to posts!


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i really want to watch some wild box turtles or wood turtles they look cool.



Turtle catching in Pennsylvania is pretty much illegal, Little Nicky boy.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> I think the whole northeast counts as in the neighborhood.


 It is, so if anyone's anywhere north of New York/Pennsylvania and wants to meet those are my driving limits (and northern northern Maine... I don't have plans to practically drive to Canada , thank you  )


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Turtle catching in Pennsylvania is pretty much illegal, Little Nicky boy.


 Well not if he plans to put them back, in which being a member here I'm sure he knows better than to do that anyways. That's like I'm pretty sure even here in MA (and definatly in CT) you need special papers to get a Diamondback Terrapin since they're native to CT and people kept stealing them home, and I do want one in the future so I'll have to be very careful. 
I love catching turtles or going out in the Kayak and seeing them basking on a branch or rock near shore, a lot of wild turtles have been talked to by me here at my lake


----------



## Yvonne G

I live right in the very center of California. From here you just don't pick up and go to another state unless you plan to drive more than 5 or 6 hours. It always amazed me when my tortoise partner, Will, used to live in Pennsylvania and he would mention going to another state and back in just a short time. He used to go to New York to tortoise club meetings. Boggles my mind.


----------



## smarch

Anyone here have to deal with the Blizzard Juno? In central MA we were essentially in the eye of the storm. (I'll post pictures after, I took out my Go-pro strapped to my chest so its more of a process to get to than if they were just on my phone. We measured around 28-30 inches of snow, it was hard since it was fluffy snow and the wind blew drifts. We're actually a few towns away from the one that supposedly got the most snow at 32 inches. Boston is still kind of at a stand still since the streets are already too small for cars without having no place to put snow. 
We didn't loose power at all, did break one snowblower but it can be fixed, good thing we have 2 spares 
you wont believe the amount we got and how buried the cars were! And I got stuck in a snowbank facefirst because I was goofing off... I was filming on the go-pro, so once I zap this malware bug I got on my laptop i'll make the youtube compilation montage of the storm to share too.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Turtle catching in Pennsylvania is pretty much illegal, Little Nicky boy.


what???????!!!!!!!!!!!! why!!!!!!!???????


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I live right in the very center of California. From here you just don't pick up and go to another state unless you plan to drive more than 5 or 6 hours. It always amazed me when my tortoise partner, Will, used to live in Pennsylvania and he would mention going to another state and back in just a short time. He used to go to New York to tortoise club meetings. Boggles my mind.



I'm the same way, it just seems like it'd be weird. I like having a couple hundred miles of Texas buffering me from _other_ states.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!
I'm looking forward to the Super Bowl! We are invited to my friends house who is actually an ex-Charger player. They're having an appetizer contest that I want to enter. The only problem is our girls are on the same team and we may have a soccer game at the same time as kick off if we win our 1st game.
So I won't have time to cook. I decided on some double chocolate chip cookies I can make ahead of time and show up late.

@tortdad you may want to start with the beer on Friday night I like painting but hate the prep! I'm horrible taping off!
@RosieRedfoot I hope your wrist feels better soon. Hopefully the brace will help.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> I live right in the very center of California. From here you just don't pick up and go to another state unless you plan to drive more than 5 or 6 hours. It always amazed me when my tortoise partner, Will, used to live in Pennsylvania and he would mention going to another state and back in just a short time. He used to go to New York to tortoise club meetings. Boggles my mind.


 It actually grealy confuses me when people can't, I mean Connecticut for me is less than a half hour away, Rhode island is about the same, New Hampshire and Vermont are closer to an hour to an hour and a half and Maine about 2, I don't really go to New York or Pennsylvania on my own but they're proabably in the 2-3 hour range. 2 years ago (almost exactly 2 years ago actually) our whole family hopped in a caravan of 3 cars and drove down to New Jersey for my uncles wake and drove back all in one day. That must be extremely mind-boggling! (it was quite a draining day  )


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Anyone here have to deal with the Blizzard Juno? In central MA we were essentially in the eye of the storm. (I'll post pictures after, I took out my Go-pro strapped to my chest so its more of a process to get to than if they were just on my phone. We measured around 28-30 inches of snow, it was hard since it was fluffy snow and the wind blew drifts. We're actually a few towns away from the one that supposedly got the most snow at 32 inches. Boston is still kind of at a stand still since the streets are already too small for cars without having no place to put snow.
> We didn't loose power at all, did break one snowblower but it can be fixed, good thing we have 2 spares
> you wont believe the amount we got and how buried the cars were! And I got stuck in a snowbank facefirst because I was goofing off... I was filming on the go-pro, so once I zap this malware bug I got on my laptop i'll make the youtube compilation montage of the storm to share too.



Looking forward to seeing your montage!


----------



## smarch

for one of my art classes at some point we're going to have to make a piece that is representing a song, but he doesn't want the song to have lyrics, and I was like "no I don't know any good ones!..." but then I rememebered I did 4 years of marching band... of COURSE I know songs without lyrics. Firebird it is! that's not too cliché right? lol


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 116257
> 
> For some reason, that's actually a thing.


My WHOLE family will be wearing this in next year's Christmas photo! Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i really want to watch some wild box turtles or wood turtles they look cool.


I've never seen a wild turtle here besides RES, Snappers, and a few painted turtles.
Also... good luck, you'd need to go more north for wood turtles-


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Prairie Mom said:


> My WHOLE family will be wearing this in next year's Christmas photo! Oh yeah!!!


I want to see that card


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

@smarch! What have you been up to?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I've never seen a wild turtle here besides RES, Snappers, and a few painted turtles.
> Also... good luck, you'd need to go more north for wood turtles-
> View attachment 116296


OHHHH. I'm viewing this as an Ohioan! Nevermind.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> @smarch! What have you been up to?


 Snow, shoveling, binge watching house on Netflix, Drinking, and now working and happy i'm no longer bored on the couch at home. You know, typical snowstorm stuff. Expecting another 1-6 inches tonight into tomorrow!
Oh and I buzzed the long part of my hair (in a highly ridiculous way that involved bending over and trying so hard not to push the clipper into the hair too close to my head! And I'm not bald or ugly so its a success to me!


----------



## smarch

And I've been drawing, lots of drawing, I actually made one picture the Tuesday night ... at like midnight that not only looked like a person (I've gotten much better at portraits) but actually looked like the person it was supposed to, like actually captured the soul... kinda. But i'm still practicing someday i'll be able to really get the people across


----------



## smarch

Yesterday I went over to Nank's little corner of the basement and said hi, and like always he looked up at me, so I came over to the glass of his tank and he came right up to it too  its even more exciting because he had half a plate of food still so its not like he thought he was needing food. Melted my heart! Sometimes I just want to scoop him up and curl up with him because I never want to let him go! Thankfully he's small so its more than ok for me to scoop him up to sit on my chest or shoulder while on the couch, he even watches TV if its a bright cartoon  I'm at work and miss the munchkin right now!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Yesterday I went over to Nank's little corner of the basement and said hi, and like always he looked up at me, so I came over to the glass of his tank and he came right up to it too  its even more exciting because he had half a plate of food still so its not like he thought he was needing food. Melted my heart! Sometimes I just want to scoop him up and curl up with him because I never want to let him go! Thankfully he's small so its more than ok for me to scoop him up to sit on my chest or shoulder while on the couch, he even watches TV if its a bright cartoon  I'm at work and miss the munchkin right now!


Just wait until he figures out how to follow you to work!


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Just wait until he figures out how to follow you to work!


 Oh theres people at work who want to meet him, unfortunately its highly frowned upon to do that. I have all the space to hide even his "mobile home" under bed storage travel container under my desk, but he'd distract me and everyone even if I just showed up one day i'm not working. Alas the pictures will have to be enough...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Snow, shoveling, binge watching house on Netflix, Drinking, and now working and happy i'm no longer bored on the couch at home. You know, typical snowstorm stuff. Expecting another 1-6 inches tonight into tomorrow!
> Oh and I buzzed the long part of my hair (in a highly ridiculous way that involved bending over and trying so hard not to push the clipper into the hair too close to my head! And I'm not bald or ugly so its a success to me!


 Yeah, snowstorms usually bring on lazy couch days when you watch 15 episodes of your favorite show in a row and eat pretzels.
1-6''? That's bit of a gap!
Well, as long as your head is okay  I used to have bangs, and one day I decided they were too long...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Oh theres people at work who want to meet him, unfortunately its highly frowned upon to do that. I have all the space to hide even his "mobile home" under bed storage travel container under my desk, but he'd distract me and everyone even if I just showed up one day i'm not working. Alas the pictures will have to be enough...


Bring your tortoise to work day!


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Bring your tortoise to work day!


 I wish! but like I said, highly frowned upon. Don't want to upset the people in charge. I did take him to college once though! My friend wanted to meet him, and she lived on campus, so she got up extra early for he to drop him off while I went to class, she took his mobile home and him into her room and I went to class while she got tortoise time. I told her he liked warm, so she literally cranked the heat in her room and she's like me who likes cold, it was sweet


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> I'm looking forward to the Super Bowl! We are invited to my friends house who is actually an ex-Charger player. They're having an appetizer contest that I want to enter. The only problem is our girls are on the same team and we may have a soccer game at the same time as kick off if we win our 1st game.
> So I won't have time to cook. I decided on some double chocolate chip cookies I can make ahead of time and show up late.
> 
> @tortdad you may want to start with the beer on Friday night I like painting but hate the prep! I'm horrible taping off!
> @RosieRedfoot I hope your wrist feels better soon. Hopefully the brace will help.


I don't tape anything but the base trim. I'm good enough with a brush that I can cut in ceilings and walls without tape


----------



## tortdad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'll pass again. Not a huge fan of football
> When is it?


What????!!!!!!???
You've got to watch if only for the commercials.


----------



## Momof4

If you only watch for the commercials then watch for a couple with dogs because Tom worked on those as the trainer. 

I'm to sick to drive to the mall to buy myself a Seahawk jersey. Oh well. 
@smarch do we get to see your new haircut?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Any of you know good documentaries about PTSD? Want to right a story and this will help me...


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> If you only watch for the commercials then watch for a couple with dogs because Tom worked on those as the trainer.
> 
> I'm to sick to drive to the mall to buy myself a Seahawk jersey. Oh well.
> @smarch do we get to see your new haircut?


 Well for being a seahawk fan maybe I wont share my hair!  Kidding, I'll share when I get home, I don't "selfie" in public.


----------



## Yvonne G

I really get tired of all the super bowl hype. That and the end of baseball season playoff (I can't even remember what it's called I hate it so much). I'm so glad when it's over and done with.

I love the commercials with the Budweiser horses. And if they have shows after the superbowl that only show the commercials, I usually watch those. Actually sometimes commercials are my favorite part of TV.

I finished building the people door for Dudley's shed. I've given it two coats of paint and tomorrow when that's dry, I'll mount the door. I'm working on the tortoise door now. I've glued some plywood and styrofoam together to put on the part of his door that fits into the opening, and tomorrow I should be able to finish that door and paint it.

It may take me a week to get all my tools and stuff out of the shed and back into the garage. Every day I brought a couple more things out. I think there's more stuff in that shed than I have left in the garage!

I'm in for the rest of the day. Recliner here I come!


----------



## Moozillion

For the Super Bowl, we're having a couple of friends over. Since we are New Orleans Saints fans, we don't much care who wins (although I'm pulling for the Seahawks)

Now, PLEASE READ THIS NEXT BIT SLOWLY AND CAREFULLY!!!!
I will be making MOCK Turtle Soup for the game. 
MOCK Turtle Soup has ABSOLUTELY NO turtle meat in it!!!! It will have Bison and chicken thighs as the meat. I don't know yet what our friends are bringing. 
Should be fun!


----------



## smarch

I act like I care about the Super Bowl, but only because the Patriots are in it, because otherwise I wouldn't even be watching. I'm a patriots fan but i'm not a football fan (with the exception of college, they at least make it more interesting with band music... ahem ex-band geek here lol)
I'll be happy when this football stuff is over, especially with all the controversy going on that I wont even start to bring up because i'm pretty sure that's politics and I don't want a debate anyways I just want the news to shut up, I no longer care! (mini rant done) I'll just be glad when this game is done, I fact you can have your party's I'll just drink to watch the game and be happy and party when its over, hockey is better anyways


----------



## smarch

I thought I got a little cactus spine in my finger so I took a nail clipper from my desk to try to clip it out, but all of a sudden my finger started gushing out of the little spot I clipped... well that's never happened, I needed a second bandaid! I don't think it was a cactus spine anymore but I don't know what it was that made that happen!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Turtle catching in Pennsylvania is pretty much illegal, Little Nicky boy.


@Yvonne G why??????????


----------



## Elohi

I received good news and bad news at my Drs appointment today. 
I don't have hashimotos but I do have markers for autoimmune disease so I have to see a specialist. Then I found out I have a gene mutation that really sucks to have. So there's that... :0/


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> I received good news and bad news at my Drs appointment today.
> I don't have hashimotos but I do have markers for autoimmune disease so I have to see a specialist. Then I found out I have a gene mutation that really sucks to have. So there's that... :0/




Do you think it's better to know or would you rather have gone on not knowing?


----------



## Elohi

jaizei said:


> Do you think it's better to know or would you rather have gone on not knowing?


I guess knowing about the mutation means I now know that I can't process folic acid and need lots of folate and b12 but beyond that I don't know a lot and have to do some reading up on it. I have already cut out processed fortified foods so I'm a step ahead of the dr on that part, since I fixed that issue over 2 yrs ago.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> What????!!!!!!???
> You've got to watch if only for the commercials.


I'm really not a sports person, but I will enjoy the Olympics 
Yeah, I've got watch the Doritos commercials... online....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I received good news and bad news at my Drs appointment today.
> I don't have hashimotos but I do have markers for autoimmune disease so I have to see a specialist. Then I found out I have a gene mutation that really sucks to have. So there's that... :0/


At least there are still Levi's! Right?


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Moozillion

Elohi said:


> I received good news and bad news at my Drs appointment today.
> I don't have hashimotos but I do have markers for autoimmune disease so I have to see a specialist. Then I found out I have a gene mutation that really sucks to have. So there's that... :0/


Oh, no!!! I'm so sorry to hear this!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> At least there are still Levi's! Right?


HAHAHAHA.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> HAHAHAHA.


; )


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey


i has question. yvonne said its illegal to catch turtles in Pennsylvania. is this true?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Look up the fish and game laws for the state.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Look up the fish and game laws for the state.


i looked but i can't find it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

*8.* *What turtles am I not allowed to collect from the wild?*
The following turtles are protected (no take, catch or kill) in Pennsylvania:

Bog turtle (endangered)
Red-bellied turtle (threatened)
Blanding’s turtle (candidate, species of concern)
Spotted turtle (species of concern)
Wood turtle (species of concern)
Eastern box turtle (species of concern)


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i looked but i can't find it.


It's true.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

@Yvonne G so can i catch them and put them back where i found them?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @Yvonne G so can i catch them and put them back where i found them?


Why would you want to stress them out like that? I know for sure I've read other posts where people said they took there's from the wild and you lecture them or it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Why would you want to stress them out like that? I know for sure I've read other posts where people said they took there's from the wild and you lecture them or it.


i don't like when people take them out of the wild for so reason, i like to call it kidnapping. i just want to catch them and look at them, then put them back.


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> I thought I got a little cactus spine in my finger so I took a nail clipper from my desk to try to clip it out, but all of a sudden my finger started gushing out of the little spot I clipped... well that's never happened, I needed a second bandaid! I don't think it was a cactus spine anymore but I don't know what it was that made that happen!



Next time you should wear your glasses. That usually happens when you cut your finger with the clippers!!


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @Yvonne G why??????????




*
http://fishandboat.com/faqampr.htm#t1

8.* *What turtles am I not allowed to collect from the wild?*
The following turtles are protected (no take, catch or kill) in Pennsylvania:

Bog turtle (endangered)
Red-bellied turtle (threatened)
Blanding’s turtle (candidate, species of concern)
Spotted turtle (species of concern)
Wood turtle (species of concern)
Eastern box turtle (species of concern)


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @Yvonne G so can i catch them and put them back where i found them?



What part of "no take, *catch* or kill" don't you understand?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> What part of "no take, *catch* or kill" don't you understand?


----------



## mike taylor

Poor Newt swinger! Get some binoculars then you can look closer. Its fun I look at gators with my binoculars


----------



## jaizei

@russian/sulcata/tortoise look here:

*7.* *What turtles can I collect from the wild?*

You are allowed to possess one of each native species not listed as threatened/endangered or as a species of concern.

Back to top


*8.* *What turtles am I not allowed to collect from the wild?*
The following turtles are protected (no take, catch or kill) in Pennsylvania:

Bog turtle (endangered)
Red-bellied turtle (threatened)
Blanding’s turtle (candidate, species of concern)
Spotted turtle (species of concern)
Wood turtle (species of concern)
Eastern box turtle (species of concern)
Back to top


*9.* *I want to collect a snapping turtle for a pet/dinner, do I need a snapping turtle permit?*
You do not need a snapping turtle permit if you are collecting a snapping turtle for your own personal use. As long as you have a valid PA fishing license, an individual can collect 15 daily and have a total of 30 in their possession.


Back to top


*10.* *Who needs a snapping turtle permit?*
Anyone wishing to sell, barter, or trade snapping turtles or their parts needs to have a snapping turtle permit. These permits are $50 for residents per year and $100 for non-residents per year. This permit must be possessed at all times while hunting for turtles. You can obtain a permit application online....go to the form.
Back to top


*11.* *Can I release my pet turtle into the wild?*
It is illegal to place into the wild any species that are not native to Pennsylvania. It is also illegal to release any native species of turtles taken from Pennsylvania unless:

The turtle is released at the point of capture.
The turtle is released within 30 days of capture.
The turtle is released between May 1 and September 31.
The turtle is in good health.
The turtle was not in contact with other reptiles or amphibians while in captivity.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> @russian/sulcata/tortoise look here:
> 
> *7.* *What turtles can I collect from the wild?*
> 
> You are allowed to possess one of each native species not listed as threatened/endangered or as a species of concern.
> 
> Back to top
> 
> 
> *8.* *What turtles am I not allowed to collect from the wild?*
> The following turtles are protected (no take, catch or kill) in Pennsylvania:
> 
> Bog turtle (endangered)
> Red-bellied turtle (threatened)
> Blanding’s turtle (candidate, species of concern)
> Spotted turtle (species of concern)
> Wood turtle (species of concern)
> Eastern box turtle (species of concern)
> Back to top
> 
> 
> *9.* *I want to collect a snapping turtle for a pet/dinner, do I need a snapping turtle permit?*
> You do not need a snapping turtle permit if you are collecting a snapping turtle for your own personal use. As long as you have a valid PA fishing license, an individual can collect 15 daily and have a total of 30 in their possession.
> 
> 
> Back to top
> 
> 
> *10.* *Who needs a snapping turtle permit?*
> Anyone wishing to sell, barter, or trade snapping turtles or their parts needs to have a snapping turtle permit. These permits are $50 for residents per year and $100 for non-residents per year. This permit must be possessed at all times while hunting for turtles. You can obtain a permit application online....go to the form.
> Back to top
> 
> 
> *11.* *Can I release my pet turtle into the wild?*
> It is illegal to place into the wild any species that are not native to Pennsylvania. It is also illegal to release any native species of turtles taken from Pennsylvania unless:
> 
> The turtle is released at the point of capture.
> The turtle is released within 30 days of capture.
> The turtle is released between May 1 and September 31.
> The turtle is in good health.
> The turtle was not in contact with other reptiles or amphibians while in captivity.


so I'm allowed to catch snapping turtles cause they are not on the list?


----------



## bouaboua

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello!
> I have to get some coir today. You know that feeling when you peer into the bowels of the cabinet and there's none left?
> View attachment 116286
> 
> I also need to make a hair appointment... what are you folks up to today?
> @bouaboua, wanted to ask last night, are you back from China?


Not for another 10 days! ! ! ! !

Thank you for asking! ! !


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> so I'm allowed to catch snapping turtles cause they are not on the list?


Yes, with a fishing license. 

From what I see from 5 minutes of looking, comparing this list with the previous one will tell you which can be taken. The ones with the bolded "A" below.

http://fishandboat.com/water/amprep/native.htm




*TURTLES* – Order Testudines




*Snapping Turtles* - Family Chelydridae



_Common Name_ _Scientific Name_ _PA Status_
Snapping Turtle _Chelydra serpentina_ * A*



*Musk and Mud Turtles* - Family Kinosternidae
Eastern Mud Turtle _Kinosternon subrubrum subrubrum_ S
Eastern Musk Turtle _Sternotherus odoratus_ * A*



*Pond, Marsh and Box Turtles* - Family Emydidae
Midland Painted Turtle _Chrysemys picta marginata_ * A*
Eastern Painted Turtle _Chrysemys picta picta_ * A*
Spotted Turtle _Clemmys guttata_ S
Wood Turtle _Glyptemys insculpta_ S
Bog Turtle _Glyptemys muhlenbergii_ E
Blanding's Turtle _Emydoidea blandingii_ C
Map Turtle _Graptemys geographica_ * A*
Eastern Redbelly Turtle _Pseudemys rubriventris_ T
Eastern Box Turtle _Terrapene carolina carolina_ S



*Softshell Turtles* - Family Trionychidae
Eastern Spiny Softshell _Apalone spinifera spinifera_ * A*


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Yes, with a fishing license.
> 
> From what I see from 5 minutes of looking, comparing this list with the previous one will tell you which can be taken. The ones with the bolded "A" below.
> 
> http://fishandboat.com/water/amprep/native.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TURTLES* – Order Testudines
> 
> 
> 
> *Snapping Turtles* - Family Chelydridae
> 
> 
> 
> _Common Name_ _Scientific Name_ _PA Status_
> Snapping Turtle _Chelydra serpentina_ * A*
> 
> 
> 
> *Musk and Mud Turtles* - Family Kinosternidae
> Eastern Mud Turtle _Kinosternon subrubrum subrubrum_ S
> Eastern Musk Turtle _Sternotherus odoratus_ * A*
> 
> 
> 
> *Pond, Marsh and Box Turtles* - Family Emydidae
> Midland Painted Turtle _Chrysemys picta marginata_ * A*
> Eastern Painted Turtle _Chrysemys picta picta_ * A*
> Spotted Turtle _Clemmys guttata_ S
> Wood Turtle _Glyptemys insculpta_ S
> Bog Turtle _Glyptemys muhlenbergii_ E
> Blanding's Turtle _Emydoidea blandingii_ C
> Map Turtle _Graptemys geographica_ * A*
> Eastern Redbelly Turtle _Pseudemys rubriventris_ T
> Eastern Box Turtle _Terrapene carolina carolina_ S
> 
> 
> 
> *Softshell Turtles* - Family Trionychidae
> Eastern Spiny Softshell _Apalone spinifera spinifera_ * A*


so what turtle species can i catch and put back without a fishing license?


----------



## mike taylor

Went by the feed store today . They started stocking bags of mazuri . Hells yeah! It cost 27.00 dollars not bad for 25 lbs .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

*
7.* *What turtles can I collect from the wild?*

You are allowed to possess one of each native species not listed as threatened/endangered or as a species of concern.

*What turtles am I not allowed to collect from the wild?*
The following turtles are protected (no take, catch or kill) in Pennsylvania:

Bog turtle (endangered)
Red-bellied turtle (threatened)
Blanding’s turtle (candidate, species of concern)
Spotted turtle (species of concern)
Wood turtle (species of concern)
Eastern box turtle (species of concern)


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> so what turtle species can i catch and put back without a fishing license?



http://fishandboat.com/fishpub/summary/repamp.html

A fishing license is required to catch or take reptiles and amphibians from the lands and waters of the Commonwealth.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Not for another 10 days! ! ! ! !
> 
> Thank you for asking! ! !


So long! I hope you have a good time


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> http://fishandboat.com/fishpub/summary/repamp.html
> 
> A fishing license is required to catch or take reptiles and amphibians from the lands and waters of the Commonwealth.


whats a common wealth?


----------



## jaizei

@Yellow Turtle01 Any odd occurrences?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> so what turtle species can i catch and put back without a fishing license?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

@Yellow Turtle01 where is the comic thing?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 116326


what does that mean?


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats a common wealth?



In this instance, think of it as synonymous with "state"


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> @Yellow Turtle01 Any odd occurrences?


What defines odd?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @Yellow Turtle01 where is the comic thing?


I promised you guys a comic. I'm drawing a comic. I'm putting 100% effort into this, no slacking, no half a lawn mow of a job.
EDIT- In other words, I can only do about a page a day, and I don't work on it every day.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> In this instance, think of it as synonymous with "state"


where can i email the PA fish and game people, because websites are saying different things.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I promised you guys a comic. I'm drawing a comic. I'm putting 100% effort into this, no slacking, no half a lawn mow of a job.
> EDIT- In other words, I can only do about a page a day, and I don't work on it every day.


i don't believe you!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't believe you!


Fine, I'll let you look at your character!


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> where can i email the PA fish and game people, because websites are saying different things.



What websites and whats different?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> What websites and whats different?


some say you need a permit to catch all reptiles and amphibians and others say you can catch the ones that are not endangered.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Fine, I'll let you look at your character!


really!??!! i need to see!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone still alive?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> really!??!! i need to see!!!


I had to crop it because there was some stuff around you're not allowed to look at yet- 


-Bad quality camera stinks.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> some say you need a permit to catch all reptiles and amphibians and others say you can catch the ones that are not endangered.



You can catch the ones that aren't endangered but you need a fishing permit. Everything linked here is from the Pennsylvania Fish & Boat Commission. I haven't seen anything saying you can take any turtle without a permit.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

No more pics! I want this to be a surprise, and it took a surprising amount of effort to crop!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> You can catch the ones that aren't endangered but you need a fishing permit. Everything linked here is from the Pennsylvania Fish & Boat Commission. I haven't seen anything saying you can take any turtle without a permit.


how do i get a permit?


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


> You can catch the ones that aren't endangered but you need a fishing permit. Everything linked here is from the Pennsylvania Fish & Boat Commission. I haven't seen anything saying you can take any turtle without a permit.



It's entirely possible I'm wrong, but "A fishing license is required to catch or take reptiles and amphibians from the lands and waters of the Commonwealth." seems definitive.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> It's entirely possible I'm wrong, but "A fishing license is required to catch or take reptiles and amphibians from the lands and waters of the Commonwealth." seems definitive.


what if i find a turtle in my yard?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What defines odd?



Nevermind.


----------



## mike taylor

In Texas you have to have a fishing license to catch anything in water . You have to have a hunting license to catch anything on land .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

wait if human babies come fem the store, where do tortoise babies come from? tortoises can't to go the store because there tortoises lol. or do they have there own underground tortoise baby stores? so confusing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Look it up on the Internet Machine.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@mike taylor, I just sent you a text letting you know that I sent you a pm.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In that dinosaurs and turtles/tortoises coexisted I think we're pretty lucky it was the later that survived. It could have been T-Rex chasing us down as a food source or we could be talking about brontasouras always craping in the water dish!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In that dinosaurs and turtles/tortoises coexisted I think we're pretty lucky it was the later that survived. It could have been T-Rex chasing us down as a food source or we could be talking about brontasouras always craping in the water dish!


Currently looks as though a brontosaurus actually did crap in the water dish. Thanks to franklins contribution. Lol.


----------



## puffy137

Gotta go . Rachel Maddow has just started. yippeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

*1.* *Is it legal to buy/sell/own an alligator, cayman or crocodile in PA?*
The PA Fish and Boat Commission’s regulations do not regulate possession of non-native species of reptiles and amphibians. So long as these animals are not released into the wild, there are no state regulations regarding their ownership. Likewise, there is no state permit required to possess these animals. However, there may be local municipal ordinances, which regulate the ownership of “dangerous animals” and you should check with your local government before purchasing such an animal. 

I AM GOING TO GET A BABY ALLIGATOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> *1.* *Is it legal to buy/sell/own an alligator, cayman or crocodile in PA?*
> The PA Fish and Boat Commission’s regulations do not regulate possession of non-native species of reptiles and amphibians. So long as these animals are not released into the wild, there are no state regulations regarding their ownership. Likewise, there is no state permit required to possess these animals. However, there may be local municipal ordinances, which regulate the ownership of “dangerous animals” and you should check with your local government before purchasing such an animal.
> 
> I AM GOING TO GET A BABY ALLIGATOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Re-read that last part.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Re-read that last part.


i still don't see what your talking about?


----------



## juli11

Guys look at my Facebook thread we need your help/likes ;-)


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i still don't see what your talking about?



However, there may be local municipal ordinances, which regulate the ownership of “dangerous animals” and you should check with your local government before purchasing such an animal.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> However, there may be local municipal ordinances, which regulate the ownership of “dangerous animals” and you should check with your local government before purchasing such an animal.


no thats just extra stuff. that doesn't matter.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

when i get my baby alligator his name will be Nick Jr and he will be the the most well behaved baby alligator in the world!


----------



## juli11

Thank you man we have to win against the other school they bought their likes!!


----------



## taza

smarch said:


> It is, so if anyone's anywhere north of New York/Pennsylvania and wants to meet those are my driving limits (and northern northern Maine... I don't have plans to practically drive to Canada , thank you  )


But if you do ever drive to Canada you could come visit me!


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> when i get my baby alligator his name will be Nick Jr and he will be the the most well behaved baby alligator in the world!
> View attachment 116353


 He has a "nobody controls me" look about him.


----------



## smarch

Here's the hair as promised, may not look different but it's out of my eyes and much better the amount of shorter it is! (And I'm even photogenic in the early morning for you guys!)


----------



## taza

Looks good!


----------



## smarch

Good morning everyone


----------



## Moozillion

Elohi said:


> Currently looks as though a brontosaurus actually did crap in the water dish. Thanks to franklins contribution. Lol.


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! Laughing my [email protected] off!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

smarch said:


> View attachment 116354
> 
> Here's the hair as promised, may not look different but it's out of my eyes and much better the amount of shorter it is! (And I'm even photogenic in the early morning for you guys!)


VERY pretty!!!! 
...now, about that Patriots shirt...


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> He has a "nobody controls me" look about him.


HAHA!!!! PERFECT!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## juli11

Liked my post!! But liked for pascal gymnasium!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Im in the PNW, (that's Pacific Northwest @Moozillion LOL) and I say, “GO PATRIOTS!!!!!"


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Currently looks as though a brontosaurus actually did crap in the water dish. Thanks to franklins contribution. Lol.


 Its statements like that that make my face turn all sorts of funny colors at work due to trying not to laugh or even smile. That may have just made my day and it was a poop joke... what is my life coming to! (or better yet why have I not matured one bit?)


----------



## mike taylor

What do you guys think? Do they love tortoise crack day or what?


----------



## smarch

Moozillion said:


> VERY pretty!!!!
> ...now, about that Patriots shirt...


 The shirt is what it is, (thankfully my brother had like 5).


----------



## smarch

I started a 22 pushups a day "challenge" and today is day 3 (I do them at night though) and I guess I really got out of shape and lost muscles because I used to be able to just drop out 25 real and good pushups in high school when military recruiters used to come to high school. I'm actually kind of embarrassed how miserably sore I am, used to be the girl who prided herself in her muscles just because I could play on the boys level... now I'm on like par with the muscles in a stack of pancakes...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Nevermind.


Guessing I didn't get it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi hi hi.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Moozillion

Hey, Ken-
Since the Seattle Seahawks are from Washington state, and Washington state APPEARS to be in the PNW, why would you not want to support the home team? I'm NOT criticizing, I'm just curious...


----------



## smarch

Well the Patriots are just that good  ... actually though I am curious too as far as I knew everyone outside New England hated the Pats for one reason or another


----------



## jaizei

juli11 said:


> Guys look at my Facebook thread we need your help/likes ;-)



I was unsure before since you may have just wanted likes for bragging rights or something but your explanation saying that there would be a prize means it's against the rules.


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


> I was unsure before since you may have just wanted likes for bragging rights or something but your explanation saying that there would be a prize means it's against the rules.



But you got a few hours worth of likes out of it since I can't moderate while driving.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> What do you guys think? Do they love tortoise crack day or what?


Those poor abused tortoises. I demand that you drop them off to me at once so I can give them proper care.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Those poor abused tortoises. I demand that you drop them off to me at once so I can give them proper care.


 If I put a plate like that in front of Nank he would cry abuse, he wants fresh greens and nothing else (unless that something else is a tomato)


----------



## mike taylor

Abuse! Abuse! Them tortoises eat better than 
I do .


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Abuse! Abuse! Them tortoises eat better than
> I do .


 We'll go get a spoon, they probably wont *horribly* mind an extra at dinner


----------



## Yvonne G

Hip, Hip, Hooray! Let's hear it for FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Dang I love those minions! They're just so darned cute.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Dang I love those minions! They're just so darned cute.


I have the minion laugh as the alert for texts on my phone


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 116359


 I wish my pills worked like that, but then again you did meet me after having my wisdom teeth out while NOT on any pain medication, so I guess my "crazy pills" do make me quite bonkers, just usually stay contained: running helps prevent days when I go home and just kinda yell to Nank in his house... no lie I'vehad full out screaming conversations at him because I over did the caffeine on said day... poor guy probably hates me... or thinks i'm dying


----------



## smarch

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


 good morning


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> I have the minion laugh as the alert for texts on my phone


LOL!  I have the creepy 'Prometheus' sound.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> I wish my pills worked like that, but then again you did meet me after having my wisdom teeth out while NOT on any pain medication, so I guess my "crazy pills" do make me quite bonkers, just usually stay contained: running helps prevent days when I go home and just kinda yell to Nank in his house... no lie I'vehad full out screaming conversations at him because I over did the caffeine on said day... poor guy probably hates me... or thinks i'm dying


What Elmo would think-


----------



## Momof4

@smarch your new haircut is very cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What Elmo would think-
> View attachment 116371


 I swear when I OD on caffeine (before the amount that gets my stomach going: umm yes caffeine hangovers also exist if no ones ever had to deal with that horror) Its like I'm either drunk or on a substance that actually isn't caffeine. Literally I think a lot of my conversations in such with Nank start with me practically sreaming "Nank" and then just being like "I don't know.... no idea... I know right... did you have a good day, I didn't... " ok I mean yeah that's actually probably an ordinary "conversation" with him since I talk to him like all the time, but with caffeine its much louder lol. Nank is probably like I never want to see that caffeine again! And he's plenty active without the idea of caffeine... hmm I wonder if torts/reptiles can metabolize caffeine like us?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

! Drank coffee once...
Poured it down the sink and said never again 
I don't know, they do have slower metabolisms, so maybe it wouldn't affect them as much?


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> @smarch your new haircut is very cute! Thanks for sharing!


 Thanks  I was so afraid I was going to clip off too much since that's the first time I've ever attempted to trim the long stuff, I've buzzed the back by myself before, but that's kind of forgiving if you go too short, and theres no attatchement for longer hair so it was an interesting process involving bending over and letting my hair hand while trying not to clip too much off


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Im in the PNW, (that's Pacific Northwest @Moozillion LOL) and I say, “GO PATRIOTS!!!!!"



Your lack of taste is showing, that's all I have to say.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon


Good afternoon *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> For the Super Bowl, we're having a couple of friends over. Since we are New Orleans Saints fans, we don't much care who wins (although I'm pulling for the Seahawks)
> 
> Now, PLEASE READ THIS NEXT BIT SLOWLY AND CAREFULLY!!!!
> I will be making MOCK Turtle Soup for the game.
> MOCK Turtle Soup has ABSOLUTELY NO turtle meat in it!!!! It will have Bison and chicken thighs as the meat. I don't know yet what our friends are bringing.
> Should be fun!



So why even call it turtle soup?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon *waves*



Hey! How are you doing? Moe still doing well?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hey! How are you doing? Moe still doing well?


I'm good.  Miss Moe is doing great  she is back to her lovey self


----------



## Jacqui

Great on both counts!  Randy have any more home remodeling to do?


----------



## Abdulla6169

I have to write a story for a competition I signed up for. I'll post it when I'm done (After 2 weeks maximum).


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I have to write a story for a competition I signed up for. I'll post it when I'm done (After 2 weeks maximum).



On what topic or what type of story?


----------



## Jacqui

Tonight I am going to the big city to see my youngest son to get his phone straighten out, supper with my youngest daughter (and maybe the before mentioned son) and then to bring my oldest daughter back with me and take her to her guy's place so she can help his dad with this charity BBQ thing on Sat. If I work it right, I might go in time to see my oldest son at his job. I could see all four of my brats in one night!! Woot wooot!!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> do you want to know a secrete? i sometimes lick all the salt off the chips and put them back into the bag...



and leave them for the next person?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Great on both counts!  Randy have any more home remodeling to do?


Yes he does. A new washer was purchased so that gets installed


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> and leave them for the next person?


Ewwww!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> and leave them for the next person?


Yes.....


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> So why even call it turtle soup?


Turtle soup was apparently "wildly popular" in the US from colonial times until the 1960s. It was served at Presidential inaugural banquets and was President Taft's favorite food. But turtle meat was expensive, so people began substituting less expensive meats while keeping the other specific ingredients the same. Restaurants wanted to keep the Turtle Soup fans coming in, but wanted to use less expensive meat that was easier to come by, so calling it Mock Turtle Soup was intended as an attractive compromise.
If my recipe turns out (I've never made it before) I'll share with anyone who's interested!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> On what topic or what type of story?


It should be a story that isn't full of death. Death can be there, just not excessively. I'm gonna write about a boy who lost his mother in the Gaza Strip. I just need to research white phosphorus more; I'd definitely include that in the story.


----------



## smarch

speaking of caffeine... nope too much, ouch


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Moozillion said:


> Hey, Ken-
> Since the Seattle Seahawks are from Washington state, and Washington state APPEARS to be in the PNW, why would you not want to support the home team? I'm NOT criticizing, I'm just curious...


Paul Allen owner of the seahawks financially supports things I find unconstitutional.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Paul Allen owner of the seahawks financially supports things I find unconstitutional.


Who is Paul Allen and what does he support?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Who is Paul Allen and what does he support?


Pm sent.


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Paul Allen owner of the seahawks financially supports things I find unconstitutional.


Oh, really? What things? If you like, you could send me a pm if it's too political for the open forum- I'd really like to know.


----------



## smarch

Is it a problem that in my being jittery from caffeine, going home and drinking some alcohol to slow me down seems like a valid solution... talk about self medicating


----------



## smarch

How's everyones Friday? Only 15 minutes till the weekend starts for me!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey


 Hello, how's it going?


----------



## Momof4

Happy Friday!! I have been baking cookies while taking mini cat naps between batches. My sinuses are killing me! I just want to sleep.


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Is it a problem that in my being jittery from caffeine, going home and drinking some alcohol to slow me down seems like a valid solution... talk about self medicating



Have a drink for me! What are we having?


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday!! I have been baking cookies while taking mini cat naps between batches. My sinuses are killing me! I just want to sleep.


 mmmm cookies! Have you tried massaging your sinuses some? it works when mine start killing me with allergies, I kinda just push down around them and it relieves the pressure they're making for a little while


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> Have a drink for me! What are we having?


 got me some Cuervo gold, have margarita mix but I either made it awful or just don't like margarita. Also mikes black cherry. I'm not very adventurous lol.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday!! I have been baking cookies while taking mini cat naps between batches. My sinuses are killing me! I just want to sleep.


Benedryl! 
Allergies?
Hmmm, what's cooking?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> got me some Cuervo gold, have margarita mix but I either made it awful or just don't like margarita. Also mikes black cherry. I'm not very adventurous lol.


I tried that 'margarita flavor' straight one time, it was peach.
Killed peaches for me! Different when adding alcohol, I'm sure


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> How's everyones Friday? Only 15 minutes till the weekend starts for me!!


Yay!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey


You actually capitalized today! I'm so proud!  
Still forgetting something, though...


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I tried that 'margarita flavor' straight one time, it was peach.
> Killed peaches for me! Different when adding alcohol, I'm sure


I had to have added too much alcohol or something I don't know the best word I have is "yucky" it was also a low calorie mix so maybe that was the problem too who really knows.


----------



## smarch

So the radio just told me dogs like to poop facing the North Pole... Anyone with a dog want to confirm or deny that... Who thinks to pay attention to these things?!!


----------



## smarch

Ahhhh heated seats are the greatest!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> So the radio just told me dogs like to poop facing the North Pole... Anyone with a dog want to confirm or deny that... Who thinks to pay attention to these things?!!


Never noticed, but next time the torts out and about I'll see if it's true with tortoises too


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Ahhhh heated seats are the greatest!!


Do you have a heated steering wheel? Always wanted one. Leaving work, are you?

"Somebody's burning their HAM."
I could not (I CHALLENGE jaizei to try ) find a picture for this... anyone get the reference?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

The reference goes along with spray-on Christmas Trees


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Speaking of the weekend, I'll be checked out for most of it... having a rather large dinner tomorrow with a 'few' peeps, and on Sunday I'm actually helping my sister help her friend and her friend's boyfriend move into a new apartment (kind of awesome, they're nice folks).
Comic may be possible next week, if I really work on it this weekend 
I trust in tortdad and jaizei (and mike, if he's here) to mess with Nicky's mental health  
Try not to drink too much coffee


----------



## Elohi

What is everyone's plans for the weekend?


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> I had to have added too much alcohol or something I don't know the best word I have is "yucky" it was also a low calorie mix so maybe that was the problem too who really knows.



Yes, the low calorie is yucky!! especially the Skinny Girl brand.


----------



## Momof4

We have soccer games and a Super Bowl party! I'm doing a cheese fondue with the family for dinner for the first time so we will see how it goes. I bought a few different things to dip like shrimp, french bread, broccoli, wheat thins and carrots. It could be a disaster. 

I'm going to have a drink, jump in the jacuzzi then Vick's it up when my better half gets home. Well, that's how I imagine the night will go.


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> So the radio just told me dogs like to poop facing the North Pole... Anyone with a dog want to confirm or deny that... Who thinks to pay attention to these things?!!



Since Misty is at my side 24/7/365, and I always go outside with her when she needs to do her business, I'll start paying attention to that. She goes around in circles with her nose to the ground for at least 30 seconds prior to stopping to poop. Any insights as to why she does that?


----------



## mike taylor

My wife got pulled over again and got a warning again! Lucky! Girls get away with everything just because they have boobs .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> What is everyone's plans for the weekend?


sleeping and playing minecraft for 12 hours strait.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> My wife got pulled over again and got a warning again! Lucky! Girls get away with everything just because they have boobs .


what that?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Elohi said:


> What is everyone's plans for the weekend?



Working... But shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> My wife got pulled over again and got a warning again! Lucky! Girls get away with everything just because they have boobs .



Wow! She is one lucky lady? Does she have a lead foot?


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Wow! She is one lucky lady? Does she have a lead foot?


Something like that!


----------



## Momof4

Found this on my FB. It's so pretty?


----------



## Merrick

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> sleeping and playing minecraft for 12 hours strait.


Same here but don't for get meal/snack breaks also some 1 on 1 tortoise time


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> My wife got pulled over again and got a warning again! Lucky! Girls get away with everything just because they have boobs .


-raises hand-
No boobs and no tickets.


----------



## Elohi

We have lots planned this weekend. Moving my youngest into her own room. I have mixed emotions about this big move but going to give it a shot. 
And we are also planning to work on the perimeter of the tort yard, whether permitting.


----------



## Momof4

Let's hope they enjoy it!


----------



## mike taylor

Was goimg to finish my tortoise run! But i have to go work on my sons house. Some times I hate being handy.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

this is what a tortoises shell looks like after an injury has healed. you can see the old bone flaking off.


----------



## Yvonne G

Excellent, Littly Nicky! All that yellow-colored shell is the new keratin that grew UNDER the old, white, dead bone. It doesn't look as pretty as the original shell, but at least it healed and grew new shell. I had seen it before, but it was in the days of cameras with film. So I've never had a chance to post a picture of it here. I'm so glad you found that picture for us.

Your picture prompted me to do a Google image search, and I found this one of a box turtle:




It's not nearly as pretty as the original shell, but it's every bit as functional.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Excellent, Littly Nicky! All that yellow-colored shell is the new keratin that grew UNDER the old, white, dead bone. It doesn't look as pretty as the original shell, but at least it healed and grew new shell. I had seen it before, but it was in the days of cameras with film. So I've never had a chance to post a picture of it here. I'm so glad you found that picture for us.


@Yvonne G  i know lots about torts!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Excellent, Littly Nicky! All that yellow-colored shell is the new keratin that grew UNDER the old, white, dead bone. It doesn't look as pretty as the original shell, but at least it healed and grew new shell. I had seen it before, but it was in the days of cameras with film. So I've never had a chance to post a picture of it here. I'm so glad you found that picture for us.
> 
> Your picture prompted me to do a Google image search, and I found this one of a box turtle:
> 
> View attachment 116457
> 
> 
> It's not nearly as pretty as the original shell, but it's every bit as functional.


@Yvonne G so when i move to Pennsylvania i can't even touch the box turtle? oh yea and also my zooboo finally when to the bathroom.


----------



## Yvonne G

not if it's native to Pennsylvania.

I'm having strawberry jello with bananas in it and topped with whipped cream!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> not if it's native to Pennsylvania.
> 
> I'm having strawberry jello with bananas in it and topped with whipped cream!


@Yvonne G how will i make my tortoises enclosures in pa cause it gets very cold?


----------



## Yvonne G

The only person I knew with tortoises in Pennsylvania was @Will. He kept all his tortoises indoors. I imagine it gets pretty expensive (and he didn't have a large sulcata).


----------



## mike taylor

The same way we do it here Newt swinger . Build a big heated shed . Put heaters inside for cold days and a ac unit for hot days .


----------



## Telid

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @Yvonne G how will i make my tortoises enclosures in pa cause it gets very cold?


Lots of people have indoor and outdoor enclosures. The outdoor ones are always preferred, because we all like natural sunlight, but keep indoor ones for winter. Keeping torts outside in places where it snows is a very bad idea during the winter. Heating a shed is absurdly expensive if there is snow, due to the heat loss.


----------



## leigti

I agree about the shed where it is snowing. Pennsylvania, in case you haven't watch the news lately, gets very cold at times and has lots of snow. It would be much better to have one room designated for your tortoises indoors for the winter. you can have enclosures in that room and if needed you can also heat the entire room more than the rest of the house. it's really not as bad as it sounds, but if you're not used to it it sounds like a huge ordeal. be sure your parents understand that the tortoises are going to need some indoor space.


----------



## dmmj

Facebook is like jail, you sit around and waste time, write on walls, and get poked by people you don't know.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 116450
> 
> 
> Let's hope they enjoy it!


Yummy!!! What's not to enjoy there!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Elohi said:


> -raises hand-
> No boobs and no tickets.


HAHAHAHAH!!! Good girl!!!


----------



## smarch

Jeeze I wake up in the middle of the night in stomach pain or nauseous I haven't decided which but since my stomach seems to always be a problem I no longer question it and chalk it up to "my stomach hates me again" although I really think I ate something bad or the extra caffeine today is really hitting me. 
So I get up and sit on the basement floor since I either do that or pace, and my cat is snoring so loud! I swear he purposely bends and twists in ways he half strangles his airway to sleep!


----------



## smarch

Ok maybe not bent or twisted right now. But still adorable. He's grumpy at me for being in his space waking him up in the middle of the night. 



And the other hooligan still doesn't understand his hides...


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Ahhhh heated seats are the greatest!!


I agree


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @Yvonne G how will i make my tortoises enclosures in pa cause it gets very cold?



Well I'm up in MA where it can get even colder. I have a Russian so in that regard I can help, it's actually quite easy as long as you live in decent temperatures in the house, I mean Franklin lives in the semi-finished basement at my house and he's never gotten too cold, in the winter I need to add night heat but that's really about it, and I can bring him outside most of the summer. I'm guessing your bigger problems come with figuring out sulcata housing especially since even in the summer it's still not their optimal temp range here, my plan if it ever becomes possible to take in a sully, is to either give up a room for days when outside isn't an option and for winter, or have a garage that's actually a heated tortoise room. I definitely remember reading a post here not long ago about a sulcata owner in NY because they were getting the same massive storm as us, but I don't remember who that was...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

who needs sleep when you have swag?


----------



## Moozillion

smarch said:


> Jeeze I wake up in the middle of the night in stomach pain or nauseous I haven't decided which but since my stomach seems to always be a problem I no longer question it and chalk it up to "my stomach hates me again" although I really think I ate something bad or the extra caffeine today is really hitting me.
> So I get up and sit on the basement floor since I either do that or pace, and my cat is snoring so loud! I swear he purposely bends and twists in ways he half strangles his airway to sleep!


So sorry you're feeling bad.  Do certain foods seem to be more bothersome- like foods containing wheat or dairy?


----------



## Moozillion

Your cat is beautiful!  One of ours (Rosie) has that same patterning, just her color is gray instead of orange. I've been told the proper name for this color pattern (mostly white with a few large spots) is "Cow Cat," which I think is kinda weird. 
And your little Russian is adorable, however he chooses to sleep!


----------



## Moozillion

You know it's true love when you work out of town during the week, and he texts you photos of your tortoise's pee so you won't worry about her passing gritty urates!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning tort family


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

morning.


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> You know it's true love when you work out of town during the week, and he texts you photos of your tortoise's pee so you won't worry about her passing gritty urates!!!



Or well trained


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey guys. I'm busy these days... *sigh*
I just wrote this for my English class. What do you guys think? It feels like theres something missing...
*Seed*

She fell into an abyss of moist darkness
At first she was scared
But then she dared
To look at the world

She looked around and stretched her arms
Warm and sunny
Then she basked
Under the hot, hot sun


She grew taller everyday
She flowered in May
With perfume like the essence of love
She reminds you of
A heaven on earth


Then her green had gone gray
And was blown away
She was gray-haired crone
Then a bald old chap
The End.​


----------



## tortdad

Hi Abdulla I was going to send you a PM to check on you 

Pop in more often okay


----------



## Yvonne G

Just once, I'd like to be able to sleep in. Misty wakes me up starting at 5a every morning. I can put her off for a half hour or so, but I have to get up around 5:30a every single morning. No wonder I need an afternoon nap!


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys. I'm busy these days... *sigh*
> I just wrote this for my English class. What do you guys think? It feels like theres something missing...
> *Seed*
> 
> She fell into an abyss of moist darkness
> At first she was scared
> But then she dared
> To look at the world
> 
> She looked around and stretched her arms
> Warm and sunny
> Then she basked
> Under the hot, hot sun
> 
> 
> She grew taller everyday
> She flowered in May
> With perfume like the essence of love
> She reminds you of
> A heaven on earth
> 
> 
> Then her green had gone gray
> And was blown away
> She was gray-haired crone
> Then a bald old chap
> The End.​



That is beautiful!!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!!
@smarch sorry you had a rough night.
@yvonne that must be so annoying especially on days you would like to sleep in.
@tortdad have your paint clothes on?


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> So sorry you're feeling bad.  Do certain foods seem to be more bothersome- like foods containing wheat or dairy?



You were up early this morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Abdulla: You're right. The poem is beautiful as far as it goes, but I wanted more. I guess I needed to know more about the subject - was it a flower, a plant, a person, etc.


----------



## Yvonne G

We don't seem to have the same problem with slowness that we had before. We have over 45,000 posts in this thread and it's still working just fine.

Ah, lovely Saturday!! The sun is going to shine here in Central California. After I do my tortoise chores, I'll have lots of nice warm sunshine to get me interested in working on Dudley's shed. I had a thought this a.m. Now that I'm almost finished with it, how am I going to get Dudley into it? He's over 100lbs. There's no way I can pick him up. When I want the Aldabran tortoises to move into their house I tap them on the back of their carapace with the handle of the rake and they move. When I do that to Dudley he gets mad and pulls into his shell. My son-in-law lives about a half mile from me, but he's only in town on week-ends. During the week he works up in Northern Calif. He's the only muscle I know here. I like to steer clear of my neighbors.

I'll be glad when this tortoise house building project is finished. I'm letting so much of my day-to-day chores go. So much to do. And, of course, the recliner and Kindle call my name and are so very pushy about it.


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys. I'm busy these days... *sigh*
> I just wrote this for my English class. What do you guys think? It feels like theres something missing...
> *Seed*
> 
> She fell into an abyss of moist darkness
> At first she was scared
> But then she dared
> To look at the world
> 
> She looked around and stretched her arms
> Warm and sunny
> Then she basked
> Under the hot, hot sun
> 
> 
> She grew taller everyday
> She flowered in May
> With perfume like the essence of love
> She reminds you of
> A heaven on earth
> 
> 
> Then her green had gone gray
> And was blown away
> She was gray-haired crone
> Then a bald old chap
> The End.​


Very nice!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> We don't seem to have the same problem with slowness that we had before. We have over 45,000 posts in this thread and it's still working just fine.
> 
> Ah, lovely Saturday!! The sun is going to shine here in Central California. After I do my tortoise chores, I'll have lots of nice warm sunshine to get me interested in working on Dudley's shed. I had a thought this a.m. Now that I'm almost finished with it, how am I going to get Dudley into it? He's over 100lbs. There's no way I can pick him up. When I want the Aldabran tortoises to move into their house I tap them on the back of their carapace with the handle of the rake and they move. When I do that to Dudley he gets mad and pulls into his shell. My son-in-law lives about a half mile from me, but he's only in town on week-ends. During the week he works up in Northern Calif. He's the only muscle I know here. I like to steer clear of my neighbors.
> 
> I'll be glad when this tortoise house building project is finished. I'm letting so much of my day-to-day chores go. So much to do. And, of course, the recliner and Kindle call my name and are so very pushy about it.



Good question! Would he come to you if you sat in the shed with his favorite snack? You may need to bring your Kindle with you in case it takes forever! 
I always wondered how owners handle those giants!


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! This made me laugh out loud. I can just see me sitting cross-legged (indian style) in the doorway of his new shed, lackadaisically waving a bright-colored piece of food back and forth, while reading my Kindle, and in the meantime, Dudley is grazing away, not paying any attention to me.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! This made me laugh out loud. I can just see me sitting cross-legged (indian style) in the doorway of his new shed, lackadaisically waving a bright-colored piece of food back and forth, while reading my Kindle, and in the meantime, Dudley is grazing away, not paying any attention to me.



I love this visual and then you could say your multi-tasking.


----------



## Jacqui

No sun here today, instead snow has moved in and will continue until Monday. The snow isn't as bad as Sunday night's expected low of 2....brrrr.


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys. I'm busy these days... *sigh*
> I just wrote this for my English class. What do you guys think? It feels like theres something missing...
> *Seed*
> 
> She fell into an abyss of moist darkness
> At first she was scared
> But then she dared
> To look at the world
> 
> She looked around and stretched her arms
> Warm and sunny
> Then she basked
> Under the hot, hot sun
> 
> 
> She grew taller everyday
> She flowered in May
> With perfume like the essence of love
> She reminds you of
> A heaven on earth
> 
> 
> Then her green had gone gray
> And was blown away
> She was gray-haired crone
> Then a bald old chap
> The End.​


Hi, Abdulla!
I agree, this is very lovely. I took it to be a flower.
ONLY BECAUSE YOU ASKED FOR FEEDBACK, the ending felt a little abrupt, like a bit of a let-down. To me, plants and flowers are eternal because their seeds go on after them. Some seeds can last for years and even decades, keeping their potential life tucked secretly and safely away until it's time for them to spring up. I think maybe if the ending was changed to something along those lines it would end on an optimistic note of life going on, even without one of us. But this is a wonderful poem- you have quite a poetic soul!!  Thanks so much for sharing this!


----------



## Jacqui

I liked the poem much better then the ones I recently had to read for our library's book bingo. (can you tell I am not a poetry person?)


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> You were up early this morning!


Yes- my husband was leaving at 6:00 AM to drive to Nashville with 2 other friends. He is a professional photographer, and this is the annual Professional Photographers Association convention!


----------



## Elohi

I liked your poem but I agree, the ending is abrupt and leaves the reader feeling cut off from the motion of the poem. 

Also, the weather is wet, foggy, dreary, and very not what I was hoping for. I really wanted to get outside and enjoy some sunshine while I made sure my fences were inescapable. So now I'm working inside. Cleaning enclosures and adding substrate. Admiring the beautify of my shell babies while I work. I have inside plans today too so maybe I'll get started on that to distract me from this awful headache. 
Due to my severe cedar allergy I was prescribed an additional nasal steroid allergy med on top of my other meds now that the oral steroids are finished. Unfortunately the spray gives me headaches 
I'm supposed to limit my NSAID use for other health reasons so I sort of SOL.


----------



## Jacqui

Hate it when the meds, make you sick too.


----------



## Yvonne G

I never seem to have the oomph to do housework. If I can't work outside, I just vegetate in my recliner with my Kindle.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Hate it when the meds, make you sick too.


No fun at all. -sigh-
I have the worst luck with meds. I'm allergic to a lot of pain type meds and sensitive to many others so I always have unpleasant side effects. 
If I can just make it through February, the cedar trees will stop the pollen madness and I can stop all the meds.


----------



## Jacqui

So only the cedar trees set you off?


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> I never seem to have the oomph to do housework. If I can't work outside, I just vegetate in my recliner with my Kindle.


Hahaha I hear ya. This particular inside project is moving my little one into her own room. Her room is currently a catch all so a lot of things have to be moved out to get her stuff in there. Hoping I find the motivation soon.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I never seem to have the oomph to do housework. If I can't work outside, I just vegetate in my recliner with my Kindle.



You sound like me, only with a real book. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Is she excited about having her own room?


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> So only the cedar trees set you off?


Yes, thankfully. The dr figured I was allergic to pet dander, others trees, and grasses since they seem to go hand in hand with those who suffer from cedar but when the tests came back, it was just cedar.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Is she excited about having her own room?


She thinks she is but we shall see come bedtime LOL.


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> @smarch sorry you had a rough night.
> @yvonne that must be so annoying especially on days you would like to sleep in.
> @tortdad have your paint clothes on?



Not yet. Turns out I don't have to do it today. I told her the amount she wants painted is a full day's work for me. I've got to go to the store to get supplies an it won't be done before her friends get her so she said wait until next weekend to paint it. Plus my mom gets out of the hospital this morning and is coming over tomorrow. I told my wife I didn't want fresh paint fumes in here


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> You sound like me, only with a real book. lol


What are you ladies reading?
I'm reading the book of air and shadows again but having a hard time getting into it even though I loved it the first two times. 

I'm also reading water for elephants on my kindle. I should finish that one and then maybe my other book will start to be more interesting lol.


----------



## Yvonne G

Does your mom live alone?


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Yes, thankfully. The dr figured I was allergic to pet dander, others trees, and grasses since they seem to go hand in hand with those who suffer from cedar but when the tests came back, it was just cedar.



So your luck isn't all bad.


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> What are you ladies reading?
> I'm reading the book of air and shadows again but having a hard time getting into it even though I loved it the first two times.
> 
> I'm also reading water for elephants on my kindle. I should finish that one and then maybe my other book will start to be more interesting lol.



Ken turned me on to BookBub, where I can buy .99 books and sometimes even get free ones. So I'm now reading authors I've never heard of. But enjoying them all the same.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Not yet. Turns out I don't have to do it today. I told her the amount she wants painted is a full day's work for me. I've got to go to the store to get supplies an it won't be done before her friends get her so she said wait until next weekend to paint it. Plus my mom gets out of the hospital this morning and is coming over tomorrow. I told my wife I didn't want fresh paint fumes in here



Great news about your Mom!!!


----------



## Elohi

Ugh. Now it's all out raining. Makes me want to go take a nap.


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow! 9 o'clock already. My tortoises must think I've deserted them. Time for me to go!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> What are you ladies reading?
> I'm reading the book of air and shadows again but having a hard time getting into it even though I loved it the first two times.
> 
> I'm also reading water for elephants on my kindle. I should finish that one and then maybe my other book will start to be more interesting lol.



I go through about a book a day, so it keeps changing. Currently it's one of Kathy Reichs (sp?) books.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! 9 o'clock already. My tortoises must think I've deserted them. Time for me to go!



 Bye. Give Misty a pat or three for me.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> So your luck isn't all bad.


Positive thinking, I like it!!
Yes I'm thankful it's not a bunch of things that thrive down here, like oak. Oh I'd be sick ALL year if I was allergic to oak! Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Ugh. Now it's all out raining. Makes me want to go take a nap.



If the kids would let you, do it. lol


----------



## Jacqui

I guess I should go before the snow gets much thicker. Have fun guys and you that aren't feeling great, hope your better soon.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> I guess I should go before the snow gets much thicker. Have fun guys and you that aren't feeling great, hope your better soon.


Be safe


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey tort people!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey tort people!


Hello.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

whats going on?


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats going on?


This girl is going to eat me out of house and home, that's what lol.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> This girl is going to eat me out of house and home, that's what lol.
> View attachment 116512


she's getting so big!!


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Not yet. Turns out I don't have to do it today. I told her the amount she wants painted is a full day's work for me. I've got to go to the store to get supplies an it won't be done before her friends get her so she said wait until next weekend to paint it. Plus my mom gets out of the hospital this morning and is coming over tomorrow. I told my wife I didn't want fresh paint fumes in here



It's your lucky day on both accounts!!


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> she's getting so big!!


She is and man o man...fingers crossed she is actually a she because I'm starting to feel like I have a herd of males...


----------



## Abdulla6169

*Seed*

She fell into an abyss of moist darkness
At first she was scared
But then she dared
To look at the world

She looked around and stretched her arms
Warm and sunny
Then she basked
Under the hot, hot sun


She grew taller everyday
She flowered in May
With perfume like the essence of love
She reminds you of
A heaven on earth


Then her green had gone gray
And was blown away
She was gray-haired crone
Then a bald old chap
The End.

Okay, not really an end. 
The end of the beginning
of a long (and) fruitful cycle. 
​


----------



## Abdulla6169

This is going to be a long long week. I hope I survive...


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> This is going to be a long long week. I hope I survive...


Good luck!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats going on?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 116541


i already had my finals. i only failed one class


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is good.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is good.


i dont know


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

the greenhouse is 90 right now!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the greenhouse is 90 right now!


That's good, how cold is it outside of the greenhouse? Have you check the night temperatures yet? That seems to be the primary question. is this greenhouse going to Pennsylvania with you?


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> *Seed*
> 
> She fell into an abyss of moist darkness
> At first she was scared
> But then she dared
> To look at the world
> 
> She looked around and stretched her arms
> Warm and sunny
> Then she basked
> Under the hot, hot sun
> 
> 
> She grew taller everyday
> She flowered in May
> With perfume like the essence of love
> She reminds you of
> A heaven on earth
> 
> 
> Then her green had gone gray
> And was blown away
> She was gray-haired crone
> Then a bald old chap
> The End.
> 
> Okay, not really an end.
> The end of the beginning
> of a long (and) fruitful cycle.
> ​




Ok...this time I see the title and realize the subject character is a flower. Very nice.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> That's good, how cold is it outside of the greenhouse? Have you check the night temperatures yet? That seems to be the primary question. is this greenhouse going to Pennsylvania with you?


are outside temps is 68 and no I'm not bring the green house with me.


----------



## mike taylor

Baseball tryouts for my boy then off to my other sons house to work .


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We're redoing one of our bathrooms (think I posted earlier). Anyway it's coming along nicely after a few catches. 

I paid off my main credit card debt in full as of yesterday, woo no interest! Just one left to be 100% debt free (come on good tax return!) See? Adulthood can be exciting. 

Buut then I bought dog food and some suet to keep the birds warm for this cold snap. I'm just too nice


----------



## Moozillion

RosieRedfoot said:


> We're redoing one of our bathrooms (think I posted earlier). Anyway it's coming along nicely after a few catches.
> 
> I paid off my main credit card debt in full as of yesterday, woo no interest! Just one left to be 100% debt free (come on good tax return!) See? Adulthood can be exciting.
> 
> Buut then I bought dog food and some suet to keep the birds warm for this cold snap. I'm just too nice


Nice is good!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It would seem, the word on the street is using one card to payoff another doesn't seem to count as paying off a credit card! Who knew?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Lol had one in my name then one is co-owned between fiancé and myself. So I paid off the one that had only 15 months without interest before the one with 18 months. 

No, not just repeatedly using cc's to pay off other cc's. That's like a snake eating its own tail!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## tortdad

Me and my Guinness siting in a tree K. I. S. S. I. N. G


----------



## Momof4

Love Guiness!!


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 116619



I laughed out loud because that's what I'm doing right now watching Good Boy!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm watching “Lord of War".


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> View attachment 116620
> 
> Me and my Guinness siting in a tree K. I. S. S. I. N. G


what type of soda is that?


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what type of soda is that?



Root Beer


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The banquet variety…


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 116626
> 
> The banquet variety…


That's what I pee out after drinking a real beer


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what type of soda is that?


It's my baby bottle


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Root Beer


ok.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

At least mine is kosher AND American!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> At least mine is kosher AND American!


whats that mean?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats that mean?


My beverage is kosher


And made in America, by Americans


Not Southern Ireland!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My beverage is kosher
> View attachment 116627
> 
> And made in America, by Americans
> View attachment 116628
> 
> Not Southern Ireland!


ireland is like part of africa right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ireland is like part of africa right?


Sigh…that's where the largest pancake cross sulcata tortoises come from.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sigh…that's where the largest pancake cross sulcata tortoises come from.


lol, i was just kidding!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thought I'd fun back. Lol.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thought I'd fun back. Lol.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

are penguins birds?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

​


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> are penguins birds?


I always figured yes.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I always figured yes.


can i have all your russian tortoises?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 116632


natural selection!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kind of…yes.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kind of…yes.


so can i have all your russian tortoises now?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hows everyone?


----------



## mike taylor

I can't say anything about the beers . My beers are made in Mexico . But one is made in San Antonio Texas . But the real stuff comes from Mexico . I like the Dose xx or Corona .


----------



## mike taylor

Hey kevin sent you a text . Don't tell newt swinger . Ken the glass is awesome! I'm surprised it didn't break in the ups truck . Haha


----------



## mike taylor

Ken check out my boy or girl thread . Dozers having a identity crisis . Haha its in the sulcata section .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Hey kevin sent you a text . Don't tell newt swinger . Ken the glass is awesome! I'm surprised it didn't break in the ups truck . Haha


stop calling me that!


----------



## mike taylor

Please stop would help . A little politeness goes a long way .


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO! ! ! ! !

Happy Sunday! ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

Morning Steven


----------



## Moozillion

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO! ! ! ! !
> 
> Happy Sunday! ! ! !


Good morning, Steven!
I'm guessing you're back in the US?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yea....no fog this a.m. So far Misty has pooped facing north/east and north/west. (this is in reference to a post several pages ago about a study that noticed dogs mainly face north when pooping.

This has been a very mild winter for us here in my locale. Of course, we may still get a night or two of below freezing temperatures, but it really doesn't seem like it. Some of the trees are starting to bud.

Speaking of trees...my favorite tree is a mulberry, the fruitless variety. It's a huge tree. Right now there are no leaves, and if you look closely at the branches, no buds. Yesterday I kept hearing something dropping down on the roof of the tortoise house that's under the tree. I kept looking, but couldn't figure out what was making the noise. Then last night, when I went back out to close up all the tortoise houses, I see many, many dark purple messy spots all over the ground, fence, roof, etc. I'm wondering if the tree has some sort of disease. @Iochroma ??




Do you think it could be blight?


----------



## Iochroma

Doesn't seem like a "blight" (usually that refers to a fungus), could it be insect poop?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Yea....no fog this a.m. So far Misty has pooped facing north/east and north/west. (this is in reference to a post several pages ago about a study that noticed dogs mainly face north when pooping.
> 
> This has been a very mild winter for us here in my locale. Of course, we may still get a night or two of below freezing temperatures, but it really doesn't seem like it. Some of the trees are starting to bud.
> 
> Speaking of trees...my favorite tree is a mulberry, the fruitless variety. It's a huge tree. Right now there are no leaves, and if you look closely at the branches, no buds. Yesterday I kept hearing something dropping down on the roof of the tortoise house that's under the tree. I kept looking, but couldn't figure out what was making the noise. Then last night, when I went back out to close up all the tortoise houses, I see many, many dark purple messy spots all over the ground, fence, roof, etc. I'm wondering if the tree has some sort of disease. @Iochroma ??
> 
> View attachment 116664
> 
> 
> Do you think it could be blight?


thats bird poop.


----------



## Yvonne G

There were no birds in the tree when the droppings were happening. I don't know about insects, but for those big spots one would imagine a pretty big bug. I really could see nothing but bare tree and no activity.


----------



## Iochroma

it could be a boring insect, or something that only comes out at night.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man...don't tell me that. This is my favorite tree, and the anchor to my rain forest! I'll do a closer inspection later today.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i love seeing wild tortoises!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i love seeing wild tortoises!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne it could be bat poop .


----------



## tortdad

The supper bowl is like thanksgiving for me. I cook and cook all day long and it's all gone in no time, lol. 

My old lady made a cake and some cupcakes. 

I'm making my famous hamburger party's 
Deviled eggs
Bacon wrapped jalapeños poppers
BBQ chicken poppers, also bacon wrapped
Fire roasted salsa
Deer sausage 
And my mom is bringing hot wings, lots an lots of hot wings.


----------



## smarch

Moozillion said:


> So sorry you're feeling bad.  Do certain foods seem to be more bothersome- like foods containing wheat or dairy?


Well I have diagnosed acid reflux, they diagnosed as GERD but I have the endoscopy pictures there's no erosion it's just acid reflux. So sometimes when I eat too much spicy food, red foods (tomato based), carbonation or caffeine it sets it off, so I assume I had too much caffeine that set it off, it's just been a long time since I had to sit up in the middle of the night from pain. And I apparently have a fructose problem but avoid it because I know that's unpleasant and that ones more lower GI pain. I've been tested for lactose, nothing so that's good because I like cheese. Never been tested for wheat/gluten but usually it's an obvious one isn't it?


----------



## smarch

Some more of my cat. Semore. He was a stray dropped off by someone (he was a pet since he was fixed) he hung around the yard, we say he chose us because we were younger kids then, my mum loves cats but had to give up her cat when I was born because she always had fleas and they were biting me, so as soon as the cat started hanging around she started sprinkling out varieties of breakfast cereals to try to feed him. He got the name Semore before he even came near us because we wanted to see more of him. One day my uncle was over, the cat had caught a huge frog and was eating it near our lake and my uncle who used to terrorize my mums cat when they were younger (not like painful terrorize just stupid things like snipping one sides whiskers) he got him to come over! And from then on Semore stuck around, he used to only live outside but got stuck in a snowbank his first winter when a plow came by. He started coming in to sleep in the basement at nights. Then a year or 2 ago we had a fox hanging around our yard so he came in permanently and now he's a massive softy.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@smarch and he has 6 toes on his front paws?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just one of the views on my drive home…hey east coast!!! Here in the PNW we know where our snow belongs!!!!

(zoom in over the farmhouse)


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> The supper bowl is like thanksgiving for me. I cook and cook all day long and it's all gone in no time, lol.
> 
> My old lady made a cake and some cupcakes.
> 
> I'm making my famous hamburger party's
> Deviled eggs
> Bacon wrapped jalapeños poppers
> BBQ chicken poppers, also bacon wrapped
> Fire roasted salsa
> Deer sausage
> And my mom is bringing hot wings, lots an lots of hot wings.


I want to watch the game at your house!


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> I want to watch the game at your house!



Come on over!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

smarch said:


> Well I have diagnosed acid reflux, they diagnosed as GERD but I have the endoscopy pictures there's no erosion it's just acid reflux. So sometimes when I eat too much spicy food, red foods (tomato based), carbonation or caffeine it sets it off, so I assume I had too much caffeine that set it off, it's just been a long time since I had to sit up in the middle of the night from pain. And I apparently have a fructose problem but avoid it because I know that's unpleasant and that ones more lower GI pain. I've been tested for lactose, nothing so that's good because I like cheese. Never been tested for wheat/gluten but usually it's an obvious one isn't it?


Yes, it would REALLY be a good idea to get tested. One of my best friends and her son both have celiac disease (the gluten intolerance disease). It can end up destroying parts of your intestine so that even when you DO eat, you don't absorb any nutrition from it (not to mention all the pain). 
And GERD is actually a bigger deal than just pain: people with UNTREATED longstanding GERD have a much higher incidence of esophageal cancer, after time. I hope you feel better!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hey @Cowboy Ken! I noticed the Ducks aren't in the Superbowl... What happened to their killer streak?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

210 posts! Forget this!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Kitty for the day-


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## JAYGEE

Hi guys and gals, it has been a while! 

We have been real busy past few months, trying to keep Madison healthy before ber surgery, and what do you know 3 days prior to her surgery she got sick. So we had to reschedule.

My little guy/gal that I got from @Cowboy_Ken is doing great and getting big! Im planning on building a outdoor enclosure that it can hang out in during the day and come in at night. Ill have to grab a picture when my phone isnt charging.

The semester has started, and I'm only taking 3 classes due to the babies surgery and I didn't want to take on too much.

Had some knee issues arise after busting ny *** at work, doctor's wound up taking 20cc of fluid from my knee and giving me a steriod shot, hope it makes my knee feel better!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Yvonne it could be bat poop .



Today I see that the flowering pear is budding with a few blooms already opened. This gave me the idea that MAYBE the mulberry tree is getting ready to bud, and the swelling at the bud nodule forced off some sort of cap and yucky black poop-like substance.


----------



## tortdad

JAYGEE said:


> Hi guys and gals, it has been a while!
> 
> We have been real busy past few months, trying to keep Madison healthy before ber surgery, and what do you know 3 days prior to her surgery she got sick. So we had to reschedule.
> 
> My little guy/gal that I got from @Cowboy_Ken is doing great and getting big! Im planning on building a outdoor enclosure that it can hang out in during the day and come in at night. Ill have to grab a picture when my phone isnt charging.
> 
> The semester has started, and I'm only taking 3 classes due to the babies surgery and I didn't want to take on too much.
> 
> Had some knee issues arise after busting ny *** at work, doctor's wound up taking 20cc of fluid from my knee and giving me a steriod shot, hope it makes my knee feel better!



Good luck with everything buddy. I was wondering where you went.


----------



## JAYGEE

tortdad said:


> Good luck with everything buddy. I was wondering where you went.


Thanks tortdad!

I still come read often when I have a question about my tort (Cheech), and usually find the answer by searching the forum.

It seems past few months are all work and no play.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello everyone


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JAYGEE said:


> Thanks tortdad!
> 
> I still come read often when I have a question about my tort (Cheech), and usually find the answer by searching the forum.
> 
> It seems past few months are all work and no play.


I was gonna be texting you to see how things were going. Good with bad sucks!


----------



## JAYGEE

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I was gonna be texting you to see how things were going. Good with bad sucks!


She is doing great! I can't get over how friendly and curious she is!

She has grown so much, I want to start to outdoor enclosure next weekend, it has been nice and warm out here lately so might as well take advantage of it!


----------



## tortdad

@Cowboy_Ken

Double milk stout. It doesn't get any stronger than this. Brewed and bottled in the good ole USofA. I've got to warn the rest of you. Just looking at a real mans beer will put hair on your chest!


----------



## tortdad

And no NickyPoo just because it's a "milk stout" does not mean you can have some.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> And no NickyPoo just because it's a "milk stout" does not mean you can have some.


i do what i want, no one controls me!


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> @Cowboy_Ken
> 
> Double milk stout. It doesn't get any stronger than this. Brewed and bottled in the good ole USofA. I've got to warn the rest of you. Just looking at a real mans beer will put hair on your chest!
> View attachment 116778


I looked at the picture before I read your warning, thanks a lot :-(


----------



## leigti

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Kitty for the day-
> View attachment 116727


That's one way to keep a tortoise warm.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>



It's too bad so many of the good ones are not forum appropriate but I did find this one



hey @russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## bouaboua

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Steven!
> I'm guessing you're back in the US?


Not yet.....Not till this weekend.......

WOOHOO! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

leigti said:


> That's one way to keep a tortoise warm.


Happy Birthday! ! ! ! ! ! !!


----------



## leigti

bouaboua said:


> Happy Birthday! ! ! ! ! ! !!


Thanks! The funny thing is I forgot it was my birthday until I saw the thread on it that's RST started.


----------



## AmRoKo

leigti said:


> Thanks! The funny thing is I forgot it was my birthday until I saw the thread on it that's RST started.



Happy Birthday!


----------



## Yvonne G

An M&M and a caterpillar? Oh my. What good eyes you must have to make such a tiny crown. I love those fuzzy caterpillars.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

when i was little i ate a couple fuzzy caterpillars.....


----------



## Moozillion

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> when i was little i ate a couple fuzzy caterpillars.....



...that explains a lot...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Moozillion said:


> ...that explains a lot...


what does that mean!!!


----------



## leigti

AmRoKo said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> View attachment 116819


Thanks!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> It's too bad so many of the good ones are not forum appropriate but I did find this one
> 
> 
> 
> hey @russian/sulcata/tortoise




I know! For 'stranger subjects', it's hard to find G (or at least PG) memes.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

leigti said:


> Thanks!


Got to say, not looking forward to having that banner thing


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

leigti said:


> That's one way to keep a tortoise warm.


'Kitty climate control'


----------



## leigti

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Got to say, not looking forward to having that banner thing


What banner thing?


----------



## smarch

End of the Super Bowl and I've taken up residence hiding in the bathroom since I don't handle pressure well and can't watch... But I'll probably alarm people if I hide out in here until the game actually ends...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i do what i want, no one controls me!


You can have a root beer.... Still 'beer'.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

leigti said:


> What banner thing?


Today is your birthday, so you have this strange red banner that says 'TODAY IS MY BIRTHDAY'... I'm guessing that's how Nicky knew how to post a thread


----------



## leigti

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Today is your birthday, so you have this strange red banner that says 'TODAY IS MY BIRTHDAY'... I'm guessing that's how Nicky knew how to post a thread


Oh. I'm always on the app and not on the computer so I did not know that. Maybe I'll go look at it on the computer.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> End of the Super Bowl and I've taken up residence hiding in the bathroom since I don't handle pressure well and can't watch... But I'll probably alarm people if I hide out in here until the game actually ends...


Or... 
*power goes out before the end of the game. 
Going to need to break out your phones, folks


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Moozillion said:


> ...that explains a lot...


LOL. Nicky has finally been explained


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Who's winning? Haven't watched a single minute, you can tell I'm a true fan 
Best commercial of the night?


----------



## Momof4

Why did he throw the ball!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> Why did he throw the ball!!


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> Why did he throw the ball!!


Ouch. I'm not a Seahawks fan but I really want to New England to lose. That was the play that was called I am assuming. But why the heck they called it I do not know. Crappy call. Should have run the ball in.


----------



## leigti

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Today is your birthday, so you have this strange red banner that says 'TODAY IS MY BIRTHDAY'... I'm guessing that's how Nicky knew how to post a thread


Okay I'm on the computer now. Where is this banner?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

leigti said:


> Okay I'm on the computer now. Where is this banner?


Under your avatar, under 'well known member'. Hmmmm... maybe it's just me?


----------



## leigti

I see it now.


----------



## leigti

Wow, I should get on the iPad or computer more often. Then I would know what peoples avatar looks like. it is too small on my iPhone.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i no like sports.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i no like sports.



I like some sports. Everyone knows football players get paid way too much... the more you watch, they more they can afford a private island 
I'm okay with tennis, but mostly I don't watch sports on TV, just he Olympics. I am such a fan of the Olympics... another year


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I like some sports. Everyone knows football players get paid way too much... the more you watch, they more they can afford a private island
> I'm okay with tennis, but mostly I don't watch sports on TV, just he Olympics. I am such a fan of the Olympics... another year


i like sitting on my butt and playing video games for 12 hours....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i like sitting on my butt and playing video games for 12 hours....


That sounds real productive.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> That sounds real productive.


thank you! i am waisting my life....


----------



## leigti

Okay I guess I need an avatar picture. Help me choose, which one do you like better.

Or

or none of the above.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Searched for some video game pictures just for Nick... 
These were too good to be left out-
(the original one I was looking for)


(some extras that were too good to be left out)





I hate horror games. Seriously, who thought that was good idea??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Searched for some video game pictures just for Nick...
> These were too good to be left out-
> (the original one I was looking for)
> View attachment 116829
> 
> (some extras that were too good to be left out)
> 
> View attachment 116833
> View attachment 116830
> View attachment 116835
> 
> I hate horror games. Seriously, who thought that was good idea??


are you a gamer or are you to old for that?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thank you! i am waisting my life....


This can be your new 'swag', then!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

leigti said:


> Okay I guess I need an avatar picture. Help me choose, which one do you like better.
> View attachment 116831
> Or
> View attachment 116834
> or none of the above.


Hmmm... I do like the bottom, but the tort is bigger in the top, so he may be more recognizable.


----------



## Moozillion

leigti said:


> Okay I guess I need an avatar picture. Help me choose, which one do you like better.
> View attachment 116831
> Or
> View attachment 116834
> or none of the above.


I vote for the first one!


----------



## Momof4

Yes, he should have!! The upside I won $100 from the pool!!


----------



## leigti

Yeah, I like the big one because it's easier to see. I would choose the second one because it's prettier but I don't know how to crop the picture and make the tortoise itself bigger. It doesn't even look like the same tortoise but it is.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> are you a gamer or are you to old for that?


I'm not a gamer, but I do play games.
Instead of jumping into lakes and dying instantly, I spent my time tying people up and putting them on railroad tracks


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm not a gamer, but I do play games.
> Instead of jumping into lakes and dying instantly, I spent my time tying people up and putting them on railroad tracks
> View attachment 116838


umm.....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

leigti said:


> Yeah, I like the big one because it's easier to see. I would choose the second one because it's prettier but I don't know how to crop the picture and make the tortoise itself bigger. It doesn't even look like the same tortoise but it is.


Hmmm... I could crop it for you so it's bigger?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> Yes, he should have!! The upside I won $100 from the pool!!



*laughing... Nothing I can say about that.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> umm.....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

leigti said:


> Yeah, I like the big one because it's easier to see. I would choose the second one because it's prettier but I don't know how to crop the picture and make the tortoise itself bigger. It doesn't even look like the same tortoise but it is.


Here, just so you have it in a smaller size


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how can i stop procrastinating on stuff?


----------



## tortdad

What an awesome game, full of surprises.


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> Yeah, I like the big one because it's easier to see. I would choose the second one because it's prettier but I don't know how to crop the picture and make the tortoise itself bigger. It doesn't even look like the same tortoise but it is.


Yeah, pick the first one


----------



## leigti

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Here, just so you have it in a smaller size
> View attachment 116839


Thanks, that's cool.I didn't know how to crop it. i'm still not sure which one I'm going to use, I may still use the first picture. Or I may see if I can get a better picture one of these days and use that one, I don't know. I guess I can always change it.


----------



## Momof4

I think I have a crush on jimmy Fallon!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> I think I have a crush on jimmy Fallon!!


----------



## Momof4

He is so dreamy


----------



## bouaboua

Hello TFO. 

Good night to you all and sweet dream.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Hello TFO.
> 
> Good night to you all and sweet dream.


don't tell me what to do!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> don't tell me what to do!


I'm sorry Nick.

So, You have a terrible night and have a bad dream.......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> I'm sorry Nick.
> 
> So, You have a terrible night and have a bad dream.......


thank you.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thank you.


Very Welcome Nick. Any time! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning tort peeps


----------



## JAYGEE

Good morning! It has been nice and warm out here, 70s to 80s amd woke up to a crisp 38° this morning....


----------



## JAYGEE

Those Seasucks really blew that call yesterday and the little rumble was fun to watch!


----------



## tortdad

JAYGEE said:


> Those Seasucks really blew that call yesterday and the little rumble was fun to watch!



Hahahaha I'm glad they lost


----------



## JAYGEE

Yup me too!


----------



## mike taylor

That interception was awesome! That rookie just made his own road to any team he wants to play on . A rookie with a supper bowl ring . Hahaha


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thank you.


*He still told you what to do.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Decided to not to completely miss out...congrats to you Patriots fans 
Happy groundhogs day! 
Our dear old Chucky predicts an early spring.... go figure, New York's all covered in clouds. 
Punxsutawney Phil predicts 6 more weeks of winter, becuase of course it's sunny in Pennsylvania today.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## JAYGEE

Lol


----------



## Momof4

Happy Monday!! 
It's going to be a great day!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Happy Monday!!
> It's going to be a great day!


don't tell me how my day is going to be!


----------



## Abdulla6169

I just wrote this poem. Im going to write a lot of these and maybe make them all a single poem some day.... Criticism welcomed. 
*
GRAY*
My soul:
wandering fog
ever-so desolate


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Happy Monday!!
> It's going to be a great day!



It is, it surely is!! For the second morning in a row, the sun is brightly shining. Love this weather!!


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> I just wrote this poem. Im going to write a lot of these and maybe make them all a single poem some day.... Criticism welcomed.
> *
> GRAY*
> My soul:
> wandering fog
> ever-so desolate



Cheer up. You're much to young to be so dark and gloomy.


----------



## JAYGEE

It is a beautiful day out too bad im stuck at home... this thing is blocking my escape route.


----------



## JAYGEE

Drool.. Crawfish.. Drool..


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Cheer up. You're much to young to be so dark and gloomy.


I'm gonna write a more cheerful one after I'm done working on my story... Maybe after Thursday 12th?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> don't tell me how my day is going to be!


Everyone is being happy, much to Newt's chagrin.


----------



## Yvonne G

On February 8th Hallmark Movie Channel will be showing a new Jesse Stone movie! I hope I remember to watch it. I have all the Jesse Stone novels, even the ones written by other authors after Robert B. Parker died. And I've seen all the Jesse Stone movies at least three times. Funny thing is, I never used to like Tom Selleck. But then I watched Jesse Stone, and I'm hooked. I even love the westerns he's made.

Today is demolition day. I started taking down Dudley's old shelter yesterday, but there's lots more to do. I don't have any more of the vinyl strips for his new door, and his old door is much shorter, so I don't think those strips will work.

I found one black widow, but so far no termites.

If I have time later on, I'll plant some more seeds in my tortoise garden. Dang I love this weather!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

JAYGEE said:


> It is a beautiful day out too bad im stuck at home... this thing is blocking my escape route.
> 
> View attachment 116984




Are they resurfacing your street? Looks like you don't have curbs and gutters???


----------



## JAYGEE

Yvonne G said:


> Are they resurfacing your street? Looks like you don't have curbs and gutters???


They are updating our sewers, and took my half of the street out. Looks like they are just about done now, they are laying down dirt to lay ashfault (sp?) down. I had a few errands to run, but looks like Ill be taking tomorrow off to get them done.


----------



## JAYGEE

Here is a pic from earlier this morning.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, of course they had to leave the big pile of dirt right in front of your driveway! Stands to reason.


----------



## JAYGEE

Lol, i was thinking that I could jump it in my truck, but then that probably wouldnt be a great idea. 

The moved the pile, than blocked me in again with the big machine, looks like its dropping sand/dirt and leveling it out.

They probably would be too happy if I left some tire prints in it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Once, many years ago, they were putting in sewer lines in my neighborhood and at night after they'd gone home I took the opportunity to grab several wheelbarrow loads of that virgin soil that had never before seen daylight. I can't remember why I wanted fresh dirt, it was about 55 years ago, but I guess I just couldn't resist the pull to be a little wicked.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Once, many years ago, they were putting in sewer lines in my neighborhood and at night after they'd gone home I took the opportunity to grab several wheelbarrow loads of that virgin soil that had never before seen daylight. I can't remember why I wanted fresh dirt, it was about 55 years ago, but I guess I just couldn't resist the pull to be a little wicked.



Hungry?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Hungry?



You're so smart. Yes, this was the fresh dirt I craved when I was pregnant, and yes, I did eat some!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man...it's already 9:30a. I've got to get outside and open my tortoises' doors and feed them. The time sure flies when you're having fun.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> don't tell me how my day is going to be!


Welll... looks like it off to a bad start...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Everyone is being happy, much to Newt's chagrin.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Everyone is being happy, much to Newt's chagrin.


Hmmm, a nice happy quote is 'Keep smiling at the world. It has to smile back someday'
NOW, I read that one a long time ago, so I will give it credit and say 'Anonymous' because I have no idea who said it


----------



## Abdulla6169

This is for Nick, since he probably doesn't know what chagrin means.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Once, many years ago, they were putting in sewer lines in my neighborhood and at night after they'd gone home I took the opportunity to grab several wheelbarrow loads of that virgin soil that had never before seen daylight. I can't remember why I wanted fresh dirt, it was about 55 years ago, but I guess I just couldn't resist the pull to be a little wicked.


I'll bet they didn't even notice it was missing


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I wonder if Jacqui will be along today...


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> That's what I pee out after drinking a real beer



lol lol


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I wonder if Jacqui will be along today...



Yeppers got my car out of it's snow bank, just to come in and say Hi to you. lol


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 116675



LOL oh this made my day!


----------



## juli11

Good evening guys drinking my evening beer


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> when i was little i ate a couple fuzzy caterpillars.....



 Did you eat the whole or bite into them?


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Okay I guess I need an avatar picture. Help me choose, which one do you like better. Or
> View attachment 116834
> or none of the above.


I vote the second one!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Hahahaha I'm glad they lost


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Decided to not to completely miss out...congrats to you Patriots fans
> Happy groundhogs day!
> Our dear old Chucky predicts an early spring.... go figure, New York's all covered in clouds.
> Punxsutawney Phil predicts 6 more weeks of winter, becuase of course it's sunny in Pennsylvania today.



Very sunny here, especially with the snow reflecting it back.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Dang I love this weather!!!!!



*grumbles grumbles*


----------



## Jacqui

juli11 said:


> Good evening guys drinking my evening beer



How was your day?


----------



## juli11

Jacqui said:


> How was your day?


Thanks for asking.. Very hard school was long and I had to go to the city for buying shoes.. And yours?


----------



## Jacqui

juli11 said:


> Thanks for asking.. Very hard school was long and I had to go to the city for buying shoes.. And yours?



You found the shoes you wanted? Hopefully tomorrow will be easier. Mine has been okay. The snow has changed the way I did things today and not for the best. However the snow has also made it so beautiful outside (think Currier and Ives views).


----------



## juli11

Jacqui said:


> You found the shoes you wanted? Hopefully tomorrow will be easier. Mine has been okay. The snow has changed the way I did things today and not for the best. However the snow has also made it so beautiful outside (think Currier and Ives views).



Yea I found them  for sure school will be not very long and the afternoon is free.. Yes we had also snow here but I'm not the biggest friend of snow... I don't have the right shoes and it makes the pond frozen all the time..


----------



## Jacqui

*looks down at feet and notices tennis shows with the bottoms coming unglued* Ummm correct shoes for being out in the snow? lol


----------



## Jacqui

On the way into town, I go past a small pond (which has lots of turtles). Today it was frozen of course, but the top was cover with snow making it shine and shimmer. Really a pretty effect.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What are “curbs,gutters, and sewers"? Fancy city folk stuff?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What are “curbs,gutters, and sewers"? Fancy city folk stuff?



Yeppers!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Did you eat the whole or bite into them?


Now that's an image.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Very sunny here, especially with the snow reflecting it back.


Sunglasses today  Maybe for the torts too


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> *looks down at feet and notices tennis shows with the bottoms coming unglued* Ummm correct shoes for being out in the snow? lol


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


That would be me


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## JAYGEE

I got my new rifle in, had it shipped to my FFL.. Now only if I can get out of my driveway to go get it.


----------



## JAYGEE

What is that white stuff around your feet? I don't think i have seen any of that since the late 80's early 90's


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

JAYGEE said:


> What is that white stuff around your feet? I don't think i have seen any of that since the late 80's early 90's



Well then... Along with your rifle, you'll also be picking up a very soggy box.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hey Nick


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I think he may have left. 

See jaizei... my creeping ability doesn't always work


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Did TFO recently undergo a text change? The font looks different.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I think he may have left.
> 
> See jaizei... my creeping ability doesn't always work



Your tagging ability seems to be wonky as well.


----------



## AmRoKo

I think my picture taking ability is getting better, I think I actually took some reasonably good pictures today. I definitely freaked the poor baby albino turtle out when I took that real close shot of him though, he just took off swimming as fast as he could after I got his picture.


----------



## AmRoKo

I still cant get good pictures of the bigger turtles, I need camera that can take pictures of objects that move around a lot. Lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey Nick


what you want?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Your tagging ability seems to be wonky as well.



@jaizei!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what you want?


Absolutely nothing.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i hate school....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i should just drop out and moving to Africa to study tortoises for the rest of my life.


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> What is that white stuff around your feet? I don't think i have seen any of that since the late 80's early 90's


that's angel winter kisses.


----------



## mike taylor

Thats powdered ice!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i should just drop out and moving to Africa to study tortoises for the rest of my life.


DWYL replaced swag, remember?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> DWYL replaced swag, remember?


dwyl?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Nevermind.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

do what you love! that what it means!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm eating lemons right now.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> do what you love! that what it means!


Hm. That's actually good...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> do what you love! that what it means!


and i would love to drop out of school!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm eating lemons right now.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> and i would love to drop out of school!


Again... nevermind.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


thats a pepper not a lemon.....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Again... nevermind.


what?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats a pepper not a lemon.....


Glad you can identity that.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats a pepper not a lemon.....


lemons are like mammals right?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

this is a really ugly horse


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

He thinks you're ugly then, too


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

If that was joke, you know it wasn't funny.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> If that was joke, you know it wasn't funny.


i deleted it now its gone forever!!!


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i deleted it now its gone forever!!!



lol 

"gone"


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

what?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> lol
> 
> "gone"


Wish I had taken a picture.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i hate school.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Wish I had taken a picture.



Why? Am I missing something?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Why? Am I missing something?


I guess not... but you're a mod. I can't see that post anymore.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i deleted it now its gone forever!!!



Nuh-uh. I saw it! And I must say I agree with you.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I guess not... but you're a mod. I can't see that post anymore.



Maybe _I'm_ hanging around Nick too much. I don't get why it needed to be deleted.


----------



## Yvonne G

Neither do I, Cameron.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hey, I didn't tell him to delete it


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

If so, Nicky's response would have been along the lines of, 'dont tell me what to do!'


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Maybe _I'm_ hanging around Nick too much. I don't get why it needed to be deleted.


the yellow turtle said it was no funny which hurt my feelings so i deleted it!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Nuh-uh. I saw it! And I must say I agree with you.


haha i was right! thanks Yvonne!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

my head hurts i haven't slept in 2 days. but who needs sleep when you have swag?


----------



## Yvonne G

Obviously you do, or your head wouldn't hurt. Oh no, wait...your head hurts me too!! LOL!!! Bwah ha ha ha ***rubs her hands together***


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Best joke of the weekend; Pete Carroll's final play call of the Super Bowl!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Obviously you do, or your head wouldn't hurt. Oh no, wait...your head hurts me too!! LOL!!! Bwah ha ha ha ***rubs her hands together***


i dont understand


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i dont understand



Jokes lose their humor when one has to explain them, so suffer in silence...or go ask your mother!

It's time for me to pit my knowledge against tonight's three Jeopardy contestants. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Jokes lose their humor when one has to explain them, so suffer in silence...or go ask your mother!
> 
> It's time for me to pit my knowledge against tonight's three Jeopardy contestants. See you all tomorrow!


but my moms in Pennsylvania right now, i can't ask her.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Jokes lose their humor when one has to explain them, so suffer in silence...or go ask your mother!


It's hard to have a battle of wits with an unarmed opponent!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey cowboy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey cowboy.


Howdy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So Newt, with your mommy out of town, who sings “Soft Kitty" to you at bedtime?


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's hard to have a battle of wits with an unarmed opponent!!!



I'm still holding out hope that he's sandbagging y'all.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So Newt, with your mommy out of town, who sings “Soft Kitty" to you at bedtime?


Goodnight room


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> I'm still holding out hope that he's sandbagging y'all.


Things will get “real" when he turns out to be Yvonne's alter ego. Ya know, she gets bored, maybe reads a book with a character she really likes and BAMM. Newt walks int to chat.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So Newt, with your mommy out of town, who sings “Soft Kitty" to you at bedtime?


your going to wake up without fingers or toes!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> your going to wake up without fingers or toes!!


Done woke with ones I didn't start with, so I wouldn't be too surprised.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Done woke with ones I didn't start with, so I wouldn't be too surprised.


what?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Done woke with ones I didn't start with, so I wouldn't be too surprised.


are you saying you already lost some fingers?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gained


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Gained


ewwww. so you grew more fingers ad toes!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nope. They were just laying there on the sheet. I made a necklace like any normal person would when given the same materials to work with.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nope. They were just laying there on the sheet. I made a necklace like any normal person would when given the same materials to work with.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 117072


Kinda but no Mr. Potatoehead.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Newt, it's been fun, but I'm old, so I'm off to bed where hopefully I may wake with body parts not there when I went to sleep.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good morning everyone. I wish I could go back to bed


----------



## smarch




----------



## smarch

That picture is literally normal post snows storm driving here.... it kind of amuses me how little this phases me at this point.


----------



## jaizei

And to think that my rule is if I encounter any snow or ice during the walk from the front door to my truck I turn around and go back inside.


----------



## tortdad

nope nope nope.... no way jose. Keep that cloud dandruff up there please. 


smarch said:


> View attachment 117129


----------



## Moozillion

smarch said:


> That picture is literally normal post snows storm driving here.... it kind of amuses me how little this phases me at this point.


Here in south Louisiana we panic over the appearance of ANY snow! About once every 10 years or so, we'll get a light dusting of snow that melts almost immediately and only stays on rooftops and trees. But they close schools and lots of businesses because of the snow!!!! My brother-in-law in Montana says Louisianians are a bunch of snow wimps! I resemble that remark!!!  

My sister in Ft. Lauderdale says when they get one of the very rare wintertime freezes, the iguanas freeze up in the trees: iguanasicles!!! Then they fall out of the trees and BREAK into pieces because they're frozen solid..(so gross...).


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> nope nope nope.... no way jose. Keep that cloud dandruff up there please.


You and me both, tortdad!!!


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> And to think that my rule is if I encounter any snow or ice during the walk from the front door to my truck I turn around and go back inside.


If I had that option I would take it... but if I did I'd be stuck in my house a good 1/4 of the year! On days it IS snowing I usually stay in (but that's because right now at work I punch in and get paid when i'm there, when I am full time I'll be toughing it out. 
And I have a Subaru, we survive the snow well, hence my being able to take that picture.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> nope nope nope.... no way jose. Keep that cloud dandruff up there please.


 cloud dandruff, never heard that before lol. I like my winter wonderland!! I'll keep the snow here for you. they're already talking 2 more storms by next week!


----------



## smarch

Moozillion said:


> Here in south Louisiana we panic over the appearance of ANY snow! About once every 10 years or so, we'll get a light dusting of snow that melts almost immediately and only stays on rooftops and trees. But they close schools and lots of businesses because of the snow!!!! My brother-in-law in Montana says Louisianians are a bunch of snow wimps! I resemble that remark!!!
> 
> My sister in Ft. Lauderdale says when they get one of the very rare wintertime freezes, the iguanas freeze up in the trees: iguanasicles!!! Then they fall out of the trees and BREAK into pieces because they're frozen solid..(so gross...).


 My cousin in NJ will get a good snow storm now and then and have to wait DAYS before being cleared out, and my uncles (essentially step-son but not really, yet) Live in Georgia and don't understand the concept of sledding... that makes me sad I LOVE sledding!

Iguana-sicles... ewww... poor guys!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> nope nope nope.... no way jose. Keep that cloud dandruff up there please.








Now you're all set!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 117072



The one necklace that continuously speaks it's dislike of you.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> View attachment 117129


Looks like you got a bit of snow 
There isn't much here, but it's very very cold. 


Last night it was 1. 
How are your chills today?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Heelloo.
How's everyone's Tuesday? Wonder how Yvonne did at Jeopardy


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

No one can beat BATKITTY! 
Too bad our cats don't lead secret superhero lives


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Looks like you got a bit of snow
> There isn't much here, but it's very very cold.
> View attachment 117137
> 
> Last night it was 1.
> How are your chills today?


 right now, according to Iphone weather, its 3° and feels like -18
And yeah we have A LOT of snow, last weeks storm (Juno) left us with about 2.5 feet and yesterday left another 1 foot. Its almost impossible to turn out of roads in my very short Subaru!


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> View attachment 117129



Being an old telephone company engineer in charge of hanging cable and replacing poles, the first thing I saw in your picture was the telephone stuff. It's always interesting to see how other cities did stuff.

I think I would be afraid to drive in snow.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 117139
> 
> No one can beat BATKITTY!
> Too bad our cats don't lead secret superhero lives


 That's what you think, my cat is supercat (i'll have to dig up a picture, he sticks out his front arms all the way while sleeping like he's flying).


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Heelloo.
> How's everyone's Tuesday? Wonder how Yvonne did at Jeopardy



I knew most of the answers, but every time I pushed on the buzzer the channel changed.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> right now, according to Iphone weather, its 3° and feels like -18
> And yeah we have A LOT of snow, last weeks storm (Juno) left us with about 2.5 feet and yesterday left another 1 foot. Its almost impossible to turn out of roads in my very short Subaru!


3.5'?? -18?? Whew. I hope it warms up for you, that'll help the snow, too!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> That's what you think, my cat is supercat (i'll have to dig up a picture, he sticks out his front arms all the way while sleeping like he's flying).


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hey should be your motto.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey should be your motto.


don't tell me what to do....


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Being an old telephone company engineer in charge of hanging cable and replacing poles, the first thing I saw in your picture was the telephone stuff. It's always interesting to see how other cities did stuff.
> 
> I think I would be afraid to drive in snow.


 I thought you were going to mention how the ones hanging across the street were too close to trees  They don't trim very often at all... even if you say theres a huge problem they kind of just don't care here. 

Driving in snow is basicallt 1/3 skill, 1/3 respect/fear and 1/3 courage. I guess by now i'm just used to it. But its always terrifying when you start sliding and the ABS brakes kick in and still do nothing... I've slid into a snowbank (at thankfully no damage) to avoid a car... and I had literally just pulled out of school, I was going slow. I'm always afraid to drive in the snow, but if you don't learn to here you're pretty much in trouble for a good chunk of the year. I don't go out if I don't absolutely have to, and I drive as slow as I darnwell need to, and if I car behind me doesn't like it I'll get out of their way, i'd rather get home safe than speed up for them (and don't do well with unhappy cars behind me since I got passed/sideswiped/hit&run a few years ago)

Its actually genuinely hard for me to think about how many people don't have to learn to drive in snow because of how normal it is here.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> 3.5'?? -18?? Whew. I hope it warms up for you, that'll help the snow, too!


 honestly with there being so much snow and more on the way I'd rather it stay freezing temps because fluffy snow is much easier to tend to than the heavy wet stuff that happens when its warmer. And its easier to drive on than slush (in my opinion).


----------



## mike taylor

No snow for me . If it snows in Houston Mike is staying home . No way am I freezing .


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 117139
> 
> No one can beat BATKITTY!
> Too bad our cats don't lead secret superhero lives


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> don't tell me what to do....


She's not telling you what to do. She's criticizing your actions.


----------



## smarch

I love the cold! Unless its early morning, then idont want to leave bed to join the cold world in reality, actually I much prefer my warm bed to any morning activity so I guess cold or no cold I don't like mornings 

I was almost going to wake up at 3AM today to get to boston for the Patriots parade, I made a poster any everything... but they postponed it to tomorrow and I really cant skip my classes  miss that experience


----------



## Abdulla6169

HARPER LEE IS GOING TO PUBLISH A SECOND BOOK!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> HARPER LEE IS GOING TO PUBLISH A SECOND BOOK!!!!


For real??!?!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> She's not telling you what to do. She's criticizing your actions.


It's constructive


----------



## Abdulla6169

Moozillion said:


> For real??!?!


http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/feb/03/harper-lee-new-novel-to-kill-a-mockingbird


----------



## Momof4

Note to self.... 
Don't wait until the last drop before buying new contact solution!! UGH!


----------



## Momof4

I love your snow photo smarch! I hate the cold but love seeing snow scenes.


----------



## mike taylor

Afternoon TFO! I'm so cold! Haha its a wet 43 today .


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> Note to self....
> Don't wait until the last drop before buying new contact solution!! UGH!


 another note (to those with disposable contacts) never wait until they're gone to think of ordering more. My ex had that problem all the time and would complain about having to wear glasses... I never understood, she knew when she took the last box that means time to reorder!...


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Afternoon TFO! I'm so cold! Haha its a wet 43 today .


 its a snowy 7 here... and i'm not cold lol, guess I'm well adapted to my environment though


----------



## mike taylor

I hate the cold! Below 75 and I shut down . Maybe I have cold blood like a reptilian.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> another note (to those with disposable contacts) never wait until they're gone to think of ordering more. My ex had that problem all the time and would complain about having to wear glasses... I never understood, she knew when she took the last box that means time to reorder!...



Also, if you wear contacts, use daily disposables. They're like 1000x better. 


I may have been guilty of waiting


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> I love your snow photo smarch! I hate the cold but love seeing snow scenes.


 I had to snap it then because by tomorrow that white on the road will be brown slush, and white is prettier.. and to me better to drive on, my opinion is slush is MUCH more slippery.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Also, if you wear contacts, use daily disposables. They're like 1000x better.
> 
> 
> I may have been guilty of waiting


 She used dailies, but they liked to tear a lot too. I have no problem with people running out... just don't complain to the end of the earth about it lol its not MY fault they ran out


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> I hate the cold! Below 75 and I shut down . Maybe I have cold blood like a reptilian.


 Reptiles need warm to warm up and everything and are cold blooded, warm blooded animals can regulate temperatures, I secretly think i'm hot blooded and naturally really hot and need cold temps to regulate my temperature down. As long as I stay dry outside in freezing weather I do not get cold.


----------



## smarch

put on some lotion and then the whole office smelled it  apparently my orange ginger lotion smells like a citronella candle...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/feb/03/harper-lee-new-novel-to-kill-a-mockingbird


I want to read that!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> another note (to those with disposable contacts) never wait until they're gone to think of ordering more. My ex had that problem all the time and would complain about having to wear glasses... I never understood, she knew when she took the last box that means time to reorder!...


Hey, glasses are 'in' right now! 

I have never once been to an optometrist. I think it's usually the other way around, people have had their eyes checked out but have never been to the dentist.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> put on some lotion and then the whole office smelled it  apparently my orange ginger lotion smells like a citronella candle...


Citronella is awesome!
HA, if I were you, I would keep a bottle of GermX or something on my desk... anything's better than hand sanitizer smell


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Reptiles need warm to warm up and everything and are cold blooded, warm blooded animals can regulate temperatures, I secretly think i'm hot blooded and naturally really hot and need cold temps to regulate my temperature down. As long as I stay dry outside in freezing weather I do not get cold.


 All that snow is good for you, then!
My brother is a very 'warm' person. Two years ago we confiscated all his t-shirts because he continued to wear them when it was 5 outside.


----------



## tortdad

I spent about 7 or 8 years in and around DC, VA and MD so Ive been in (and learned how to drive) in snow. I just done like it very much anymore. I've spend too many years in the desert and my body cant handle that much cold anymore. I've got lots of screws, plates, and arthritis in me now and me and cold just don't get along


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> its a snowy 7 here... and i'm not cold lol, guess I'm well adapted to my environment though


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> All that snow is good for you, then!
> My brother is a very 'warm' person. Two years ago we confiscated all his t-shirts because he continued to wear them when it was 5 outside.


I'm a cold person... And I love the cold. Too bad it doesn't get cold of here.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey, glasses are 'in' right now!
> 
> I have never once been to an optometrist. I think it's usually the other way around, people have had their eyes checked out but have never been to the dentist.


 Glasses may be all in right now, but she hadn't gotten new glasses for several years... and her prescription went up every year... one of the last things you want to hear from a driver are "those headlights are very streaky" 
Ugh HATE the dentist!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm a cold person... And I love the cold. Too bad it doesn't get cold of here.


 
I'll put you down on my list for people to send some snow too


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Glasses may be all in right now, but she hadn't gotten new glasses for several years... and her prescription went up every year... one of the last things you want to hear from a driver are "those headlights are very streaky"
> Ugh HATE the dentist!


 Followed by, that tree was very hard! 
I don't really get that... I left with a mild attitude to going again, not downright, NEVER!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> I hate the cold! Below 75 and I shut down . Maybe I have cold blood like a reptilian.


75 is the perfect temperature!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Glasses may be all in right now, but she hadn't gotten new glasses for several years... and her prescription went up every year... one of the last things you want to hear from a driver are "those headlights are very streaky"
> Ugh HATE the dentist!


 
There's an ad for glasses on TFO right now


----------



## tortdad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> All that snow is good for you, then!
> My brother is a very 'warm' person. Two years ago we confiscated all his t-shirts because he continued to wear them when it was 5 outside.


 when I was in middle and high school if it was 50 degrees outside that was shorts and tanktop weather. Now I'm bundled up like that little kid in the movie A Christmas Story. 

When I moved from MD to Arizona it was in January. I was used to cold and got to Phoenix and put shorts on; everyone stared at me like I was crazy......now I cant handle 60 lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> when I was in middle and high school if it was 50 degrees outside that was shorts and tanktop weather. Now I'm bundled up like that little kid in the movie A Christmas Story.
> 
> When I moved from MD to Arizona it was in January. I was used to cold and got to Phoenix and put shorts on; everyone stared at me like I was crazy......now I cant handle 60 lol


50...That seems a little chilly 
How cold do you guys get?? In winter you're only 70ishes, right? I'd show up sweating... 
It's fun to notice... in the winter, 40 and 50 seem AMAZING and warm... come spring, bump it up to 60. Summer, 40 and 50 are cold. 
Forget fall, by then you already want it to be summer again


----------



## tortdad

its 45 right now. Typical for us in winter is wake up to 30's-40's and get to 50's-60's in the day. A few times a winter we get a week of cold snap where its below freezing at night and upper 30's for the high.

Summers is a whole different ball of wax. Humid as all get out and highs anywhere from upper 90's to 105ish.


----------



## Jacqui

*Afternoon all*​


----------



## Jacqui

AmRoKo said:


> I think my picture taking ability is getting better, I think I actually took some reasonably good pictures today. I definitely freaked the poor baby albino turtle out when I took that real close shot of him though, he just took off swimming as fast as he could after I got his picture.



Practice makes perfect. lol The turtle needed some exercise any way didn't it?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Best joke of the weekend; Pete Carroll's final play call of the Super Bowl!



But atleast they made it to the superbowl.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> That picture is literally normal post snows storm driving here.... it kind of amuses me how little this phases me at this point.



 Your snow isn't clinging to everything.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> cloud dandruff, never heard that before lol. I like my winter wonderland!! I'll keep the snow here for you. they're already talking 2 more storms by next week!



I agree with you on all points. Which days are you getting more? We have it coming in Wednesday and Sunday.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 117139
> 
> No one can beat BATKITTY!
> Too bad our cats don't lead secret superhero lives



Maybe they do while your away from home or sleeping.


----------



## Jacqui

The only thing I really dislike about snow, is when your driving down the street and the snow/ice melts on the tree branch and falls onto the car roof.


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/feb/03/harper-lee-new-novel-to-kill-a-mockingbird


COOL!!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Maybe they do while your away from home or sleeping.


Solution-





-That looks so heavy, though  I'll let their superhero identities go on being secret


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I agree with you on all points. Which days are you getting more? We have it coming in Wednesday and Sunday.


 Thurday but that one is supposedly going to miss... but they said that before 2.5 feet of Juno's snow dropped on us. And sunday into Monday.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Solution-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -That looks so heavy, though  I'll let their superhero identities go on being secret


Loks dangerous too, like it might catch on things.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

How are you in the world, Jacqui? I know you said that on Monday the cold weather would come back?


----------



## Jacqui

Yahoo is claiming tomorrow night will be -9.  Wonder what the wind will take it down to.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How are you in the world, Jacqui? I know you said that on Monday the cold weather would come back?



I am fine. Can no longer get anything done outside, so am being Yvonne and just sitting around reading. p @Yvonne G ) How's life in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I am fine. Can no longer get anything done outside, so am being Yvonne and just sitting around reading. p @Yvonne G ) How's life in your neck of the woods?


 Going to quote Cowboy and wonder when your alter ego will show up 
You can have break, all that nice weather was busy. 
Thanks for asking, and I can't really get anything done outdoors, either... *winter.


----------



## smarch

Hahaha we cant even find half our outdoors anymore lol, and no work can be done trudging through over 3.5 feet of snow... I face planted into a snowbank the other day and got stuck... I was totally not goofing off or anything


----------



## dmmj

Welcome to cost-co, I love you.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Hahaha we cant even find half our outdoors anymore lol, and no work can be done trudging through over 3.5 feet of snow... I face planted into a snowbank the other day and got stuck... I was totally not goofing off or anything


 Bet that was cold. 
Hehe, discovered this-


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> Welcome to cost-co, I love you.


Thanks, mustache.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Bet that was cold.
> Hehe, discovered this-


... and get measles instead?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

You know, after a few seconds worth of thought, I realized both and dmmj both pulled references that (most likely) only ourselves would get enjoyment out of.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Going to quote Cowboy and wonder when your alter ego will show up
> You can have break, all that nice weather was busy.
> Thanks for asking, and I can't really get anything done outdoors, either... *winter.


But because of winter, we really appreciate spring.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You know, after a few seconds worth of thought, I realized both and dmmj both pulled references that (most likely) only ourselves would get enjoyment out of.



Yep, went over my head.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Hahaha we cant even find half our outdoors anymore lol, and no work can be done trudging through over 3.5 feet of snow... I face planted into a snowbank the other day and got stuck... I was totally not goofing off or anything



Did you get help out? Not only cold, but must have been embarrassing, too.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> ... and get measles instead?


 
Seriously though, when I was 6, we went on a 'vacation' to Great Wolf Lodge in Sandusky... had fun, but came back with a foot fungus and nasty stomach flu. 
Don't go to waterparks! Fungus THRIVES at waterparks!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> But because of winter, we really appreciate spring.


That's true. I look more forward to spring and summer now because of the cold... all you warm weatherers don't get to feel happy when it's not snowing anymore


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Yep, went over my head.


I pulled an Impractical Jokers, and after a search, looks like his is from Idiocracy. 
EDIT- *sigh... such obscure jokes


----------



## Jacqui

I can't imagine not living somewhere, where you can fully enjoy all of the wonders each of the seasons brings.


----------



## Jacqui

Guess I should get going, so the rest of the folks can come in here and start chatting.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Bet that was cold.
> Hehe, discovered this-


 It was chilly! thankfully I was wearing my neck buff and snowboard goggles so like no face actually hit the snow. Its funny, during Juno we were watching the news and in boston you kept seeing people walk by with snowboard/ski goggles.. I thought I was weird for thinking that a good solution... then out walked my dad in his Desert Storm goggles... had me beat!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I can't imagine not living somewhere, where you can fully enjoy all of the wonders each of the seasons brings.


Move to Ohio, where you can experience all 4 seasons every day!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Guess I should get going, so the rest of the folks can come in here and start chatting.


Goodbye! At first I didn't believe you, but after a few weeks, I noticed that they really do come out after you leave 
Have a great Tuesday


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Did you get help out? Not only cold, but must have been embarrassing, too.


 No I was calling for my sister next to me but by the time I ... surfaced... she wasn't there anymore. I have it all on my go-pro though. I've yet to make a youtube video for that storm, my laptop got a bug right before, but I finally cleared it without having to reset the computer to factory settings so that's good... I have a habit of downloading crap in software packages that I don't want and prove impossible to get rid of. So i'll share my stuck in a snowbank embarrassing and mid-blizzard picture compilation when I get it done


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> It was chilly! thankfully I was wearing my neck buff and snowboard goggles so like no face actually hit the snow. Its funny, during Juno we were watching the news and in boston you kept seeing people walk by with snowboard/ski goggles.. I thought I was weird for thinking that a good solution... then out walked my dad in his Desert Storm goggles... had me beat!








I think that was an actual event in history... was he a part of that?


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Move to Ohio, where you can experience all 4 seasons every day!


 Hey I thought that was a New England thing! glad to know others experience the same crazy!


----------



## Momof4

Anyone here play dice buddies or words?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Hey I thought that was a New England thing! glad to know others experience the same crazy!


Never!  
Today we got the sun, the snow and the cold! All we're missing are flowers, or something


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I think that was an actual event in history... was he a part of that?


 It was, no he was not, I believe they were either acquired from a flea-market or my grandpa (navy) could have had a friend


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> Anyone here play dice buddies or words?


 I play Trivia Crack


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> Anyone here play dice buddies or words?


Judging by the fact that I had to look it up... 
Nah... I don't really play online games. I like scrabble instead.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> I play Trivia Crack


 Oh no! 
My sister and brother do... hearing 'buhbuhBING' all over the house!


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I play Trivia Crack




Do the questions repeat? I was playing quiz up but after 10 levels in a category I found the questions repeating too frequently.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Do the questions repeat? I was playing quiz up but after 10 levels in a category I found the questions repeating too frequently.


 Not that I've come across, because users submit the questions, I've never had duplicates. only problem is I keep having to con family members to play against me because I feel less bad when I lose miserably to them lol.


----------



## smarch

I'm going to give blood today in a little over an hour, and its my 3rd time donating but my 1st time going alone so i'm quite nervous about that! I'm not afraid of the needle (most of the time-sometimes i'm funny and get scared) I'm basically just afraid of sitting up after, I've never had a problem but I still get anxious.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Congrats!  I really support donating blood... I'd like to someday.
Do you know you're blood type? I'm either O+ or -


----------



## jaizei

Pfft...AB+


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Congrats!
> Do you know you're blood type. I'm either O+ or - but I've never donated. I'd like to sometime.


 B+. You should definitely look into donating! Its not hard, just seems scary, my first time the people were so nice as to even cover the arm so I wouldn't be tempted to look at it. And if you're O- that means you are a universal donor and its the type blood they give in emergencies if they are unable to find out the person's blood type. My mum is O- and they were all about her coming back, they were quite enthusiastic, O+ is universal receiver so if you ever needed blood anyone could donate to you. 
I find it important to donate blood because my grammy got her last transfusion from a 17 year old kid (probably doing it in school) and it gave her 2 extra months with us, and several units saved my uncle who almost bled out on the operating table when he lost his foot. Its quite personal to me.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Pfft...AB+


 isn't that the rare one? or is that AB-... I don't remember


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Not that I've come across, because users submit the questions, I've never had duplicates. only problem is I keep having to con family members to play against me because I feel less bad when I lose miserably to them lol.




I try to con mine into playing games so I can talk smack after I win. I've made exactly 1 Facebook post ever and that was to post the 'juggernaut' achievement in Ruzzle on my sisters page.


----------



## jaizei

It took restraint to not link to the video.


----------



## Yvonne G

Darn, darn, double darn, criminey sakes alive and phooey!!!!! I'm right in the middle of my demolition project and its supposed to rain by the week-end, and my stoopud cordless drill bit the dust! I built Dudley's old shelter with screws, so I'm unscrewing the whole thing and reclaiming the screws. It would be much too time consuming to use a regular screw driver, and that was the only cordless drill I have. I went up to Lowe's to buy another one and it's so old they don't carry it anymore. I have three batteries and a battery charger for this drill, so I was hoping to get another one just like it. I'm going to look online and see if anyone still carries it.


----------



## smarch

After this long day of work I'm looking forward to giving blood for the sheer fact that I'll get to lay down lol. And hopefully cookies


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *Afternoon all*​



Good afternoon, Jacqui!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I am fine. Can no longer get anything done outside, so am being Yvonne and just sitting around reading. p @Yvonne G ) How's life in your neck of the woods?



Going along just fine and dandy, thank you very much


----------



## smarch

Well I'm off in 5 minutes to go find the place and give blood... super nervous!! hope my anxiety calms so they don't see my heart rate like last time "Oh my, a little fast have you had caffeine?" "No ma'am that's just my anxiety..."


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne your going to need to upgrade . Get you a neew impact screwdriver you will love it . Them old screws will come out with ease. You can by a combination kit that has a normal drill and the impact drill . Trust me you'll never know how you lived without one .


----------



## mike taylor

Here is a picture of an impact drill . You'll love it so much you will carry it in your purse.


----------



## Momof4

Good luck giving blood!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

whats up tortoise people?


----------



## Moozillion

smarch said:


> Well I'm off in 5 minutes to go find the place and give blood... super nervous!! hope my anxiety calms so they don't see my heart rate like last time "Oh my, a little fast have you had caffeine?" "No ma'am that's just my anxiety..."


You absolutely ROCK, smarch!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Yvonne your going to need to upgrade . Get you a neew impact screwdriver you will love it . Them old screws will come out with ease. You can by a combination kit that has a normal drill and the impact drill . Trust me you'll never know how you lived without one .



Darn it I wish I had seen this sooner. All I knew what that I had to get exactly what I had before in order to use the same batteries (I have three) and charger, and I already found one on Amazon and ordered it. Shoot. While I was 'shopping,' I saw an awful lot of the impact ones, but didn't even give them a second glance. I sure wish I would have talked to you sooner.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Darn it I wish I had seen this sooner. All I knew what that I had to get exactly what I had before in order to use the same batteries (I have three) and charger, and I already found one on Amazon and ordered it. Shoot. While I was 'shopping,' I saw an awful lot of the impact ones, but didn't even give them a second glance. I sure wish I would have talked to you sooner.



Cancel the order. The difference from an impact driver VS a standard cordless gun is about as much as using a regular screwdriver VS a cordless drill like you have.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'll try...BRB


----------



## Yvonne G

I sent in a cancellation order, but the canned message said I may not be able to cancel because it might have already shipped. We'll see.


----------



## Yvonne G

But now I'll have to buy additional batteries and a new charger. This is going to be an expensive lesson.


----------



## dmmj

I've come to the conclusion, I would prob like yellow turtle in real life. She seems like a pretty cool person. seems like.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Darn, darn, double darn, criminey sakes alive and phooey!!!!! I'm right in the middle of my demolition project and its supposed to rain by the week-end, and my stoopud cordless drill bit the dust! I built Dudley's old shelter with screws, so I'm unscrewing the whole thing and reclaiming the screws. It would be much too time consuming to use a regular screw driver, and that was the only cordless drill I have. I went up to Lowe's to buy another one and it's so old they don't carry it anymore. I have three batteries and a battery charger for this drill, so I was hoping to get another one just like it. I'm going to look online and see if anyone still carries it.



What brand of drill was it?


----------



## Yvonne G

I agree. But then, I like most of the chatters here in this thread.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I've come to the conclusion, I would prob like yellow turtle in real life. She seems like a pretty cool person. seems like.



See, I don't know if she could withstand the constant harassment IRL.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> What brand of drill was it?



De Walt 1/2" heavy duty 12v cordless drill/driver


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> See, I don't know if she could withstand the constant harassment IRL.


To be fair, I never said she would like me so you know........


----------



## Yvonne G

It's pretty heavy for me to use, but I've grown accustomed to it. I have to use two hands, and sometimes even put my body behind it to push.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I've come to the conclusion, I would prob like yellow turtle in real life. She seems like a pretty cool person. seems like.



She's pretty quick on the uptake too. She gets a lot of the stuff that goes right over my head.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> De Walt 1/2" heavy duty 12v cordless drill/driver



I think that was my first drill, before it plummeted 4 stories down an elevator shaft.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> It's pretty heavy for me to use, but I've grown accustomed to it. I have to use two hands, and sometimes even put my body behind it to push.


There is a dirty joke hiding in there some where, don't worry I will find it.


----------



## jaizei

With the right mind, everything is a dirty joke.


----------



## Yvonne G

I love that drill. Whenever my son-in-law comes over to help me with a chore and he uses it, he moves the settings, then I'm not able to handle it again. I have it on the slowest setting, but I never know what the numbers were. I have to call him to come back and put it back where it was. He's not happy to come back.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I love that drill. Whenever my son-in-law comes over to help me with a chore and he uses it, he moves the settings, then I'm not able to handle it again. I have it on the slowest setting, but I never know what the numbers were. I have to call him to come back and put it back where it was. He's not happy to come back.


You play with all those power tools like a young man. If I don't know you, I will think you are a young man with girl's name! !!


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> I love that drill. Whenever my son-in-law comes over to help me with a chore and he uses it, he moves the settings, then I'm not able to handle it again. I have it on the slowest setting, but I never know what the numbers were. I have to call him to come back and put it back where it was. He's not happy to come back.



When looking for replacements find one with more volts (18v) and lithium ion batteries. They last much longer, charge quicker, are WAY lighter. The best part about them batteries is how well they work. 

Think about the Lowe band of your regular batteries. They slowly loose power as you use them, getting slower and slower and slower as the battery loses power. It's power band is like a rainbow. A lithium ion battery has a power band that is a straight line. It puts out the same power from start to finish. You'll be using it full power then bang, it just stops and is ready for the charger. 

This makes the tool more efficient to use. The fact that you have to use two hands to make your current drill work tells me it doesn't have much torque. The impact driver will greatly improve that for you.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> I've come to the conclusion, I would prob like yellow turtle in real life. She seems like a pretty cool person. seems like.


I'm so flattered! You guys were really hurling the compliments when I was gone... I'll need to go back, I know there was something hidden in there...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> With the right mind, everything is a dirty joke.


Definition of dmmj.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> It's pretty heavy for me to use, but I've grown accustomed to it. I have to use two hands, and sometimes even put my body behind it to push.


lol thats dirty


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

this tiger salamander has a face only a mother could love.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> isn't that the rare one? or is that AB-... I don't remember


http://www.redcrossblood.org/learn-about-blood/blood-types


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> this tiger salamander has a face only a mother could love.
> View attachment 117205


His name must be Nick


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol thats dirty


You need to stop hanging out with us


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> this tiger salamander has a face only a mother could love.
> View attachment 117205


I think it's cute.
EDIT- Nevermind. Thanks, you over-thinking brain.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I love the edit function


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> His name must be Nick


just go drink bleach!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You need to stop hanging out with us


i know you edited this post!!


----------



## mike taylor

Most new drill combos come with two batteries and a charger . You will love the smaller size and the power .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> just go drink bleach!


 Bleach is an incredibly painful death... you really want tortdad to suffer that much?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i know you edited this post!!


Sure did! I know you've already got one, anyway! 
Probably because of us


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hey Yvonne... with many new drills, you can get all the fancy drill heads, not just for screws. 
Lots of fun you can have with your new drill!


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> this tiger salamander has a face only a mother could love.
> View attachment 117205


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You need to stop hanging out with us


is that because you people don't like me here


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey Yvonne... with many new drills, you can get all the fancy drill heads, not just for screws.
> Lots of fun you can have with your new drill!



@Yvonne G Which reminds me, Ryobi makes a cordless chainsaw. I used to joke that it was the reason I bought a Ryobi combo set, so I could eventually buy the chainsaw but unfortunately I never got around to it. 

https://www.ryobitools.com/products/details/508


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> is that because you people don't like me here



No, it's because they're corrupting you.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> is that because you people don't like me here


No... because I'm trying to salvage your sanity. 
You're too young to be institutionalized...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> No, it's because they're corrupting you.


Never! You are too.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZTortMom! Dropping in?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> No... because I'm trying to salvage your sanity.
> You're too young to be institutionalized...


the voices!!! the voices are back in my head again!!!! they are telling me to kill everyone!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> No, it's because they're corrupting you.


corrupting my innocent young mind!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the voices!!! the voices are back in my head again!!!! they are telling me to kill everyone!!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> corrupting my innocent young mind!


HA!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

There's a certain time of night when I leave you... to go watch TV... bye...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> There's a certain time of night when I leave you... to go watch TV... bye...


good night


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> just go drink bleach!



That's not very nice, I'd get a tummy ache


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Most new drill combos come with two batteries and a charger . You will love the smaller size and the power .



I haven't received an answer from them yet to be sure they've cancelled the order, but what brand should I get? Is the Lowe's brand a good one?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> That's not very nice, I'd get a tummy ache


good!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> this tiger salamander has a face only a mother could love.
> View attachment 117205


Hi Nick! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> @Yvonne G Which reminds me, Ryobi makes a cordless chainsaw. I used to joke that it was the reason I bought a Ryobi combo set, so I could eventually buy the chainsaw but unfortunately I never got around to it.
> 
> https://www.ryobitools.com/products/details/508



The cord does get in my way when I'm cutting branches, etc. But I doubt the cordless would have enough power. I work mine pretty hard. It has a 16" bar.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> . The fact that you have to use two hands to make your current drill work tells me it doesn't have much torque. The impact driver will greatly improve that for you.



The drill is fine, it's the loose nut behind the wheel that doesn't have enough torque!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Hi Nick! ! ! !


hey!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> There's a certain time of night when I leave you... to go watch TV... bye...



But it's not time for Alex Trebek yet!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> There's a certain time of night when I leave you... to go watch TV... bye...


----------



## smarch

So I survived giving blood, I knew I would but anxietys just like that. My experience was interesting to say the least... I had the nurse everyone calls when they miss the vein... Well I got to find out who the nurse everyone calls has to call... Everyone... 4 nurses playing around with it in my arm later they took it out and gave me the option to quit or switch arms. I now have 2 arms with holes in them but someone somewhere will have their life saved and that's what really matters.


----------



## AmRoKo

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>




It's a witch! Douse it with water! Hurry!


----------



## AmRoKo

smarch said:


> So I survived giving blood, I knew I would but anxietys just like that. My experience was interesting to say the least... I had the nurse everyone calls when they miss the vein... Well I got to find out who the nurse everyone calls has to call... Everyone... 4 nurses playing around with it in my arm later they took it out and gave me the option to quit or switch arms. I now have 2 arms with holes in them but someone somewhere will have their life saved and that's what really matters.



Next time you are giving blood do what I do when I have to get my blood drawn, I tell them I have a panic disorder and will either blackout or throwup if they take to long to draw my blood, so I always get someone who gets the vein on the first try.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> So I survived giving blood, I knew I would but anxietys just like that. My experience was interesting to say the least... I had the nurse everyone calls when they miss the vein... Well I got to find out who the nurse everyone calls has to call... Everyone... 4 nurses playing around with it in my arm later they took it out and gave me the option to quit or switch arms. I now have 2 arms with holes in them but someone somewhere will have their life saved and that's what really matters.


when i was little i bit doctor for trying to give me a shot...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AmRoKo said:


> It's a witch! Douse it with water! Hurry!


thats mean!


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> So I survived giving blood, I knew I would but anxietys just like that. My experience was interesting to say the least... I had the nurse everyone calls when they miss the vein... Well I got to find out who the nurse everyone calls has to call... Everyone... 4 nurses playing around with it in my arm later they took it out and gave me the option to quit or switch arms. I now have 2 arms with holes in them but someone somewhere will have their life saved and that's what really matters.



I'm so proud of you! You are very strong! 
I wanted to wait to tell you my story until you were done. I'm 0- and I went twice. Well, the 2nd time it hurt so bad the entire time and my arm hurt for like a month after! The blood bank called me every week 6 months until I finally told them no more because of a bad experience! 
Before kids I was terrified of needles, I mean terrified! Then I some how got over it when pregnant. So I got brave and donated! Well guess what I'm back to being scared! My Dr has asked for blood work for 3 years and I won't do it. 

You may have inspired me to try again or at least get lab work done. I love your attitude about saving a life!


----------



## mike taylor

Bosch or ryobi


----------



## JAYGEE

Good night all! It is 11:05 pm and I'm tired but wanted to share two pics with yall.

Here is the little gal I got from @Cowboy_Ken a while back.

I named her Cheech from Cheec and Chong.

From when she first arrived and the second is from today, she has grown do quick!

I would start my own thread but it would never get updated. So here ya go!


----------



## Momof4

Cheech is very pretty and smooth!


----------



## Momof4

It's hard to go to bed hungry! I'm trying to slim down and cutting calories sucks!!!


----------



## dmmj

I just watched the super bowl commercials, the dove mens one was awesome. the geico one aboutthe old guy and swag, was funny, sort of made me think of nick when he is 80


----------



## bouaboua

Nick will never become 80, because he is Peter Pen......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Nick will never become 80, because he is Peter Pen......


who's peter pen?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who's peter pen?


YOU! ! ! !


----------



## taza

Yvonne G said:


> I haven't received an answer from them yet to be sure they've cancelled the order, but what brand should I get? Is the Lowe's brand a good one?


I love my Dewalt!


----------



## bouaboua

We got some night owl here. 

Sleepless in TFO! ! ! !


----------



## JAYGEE

I want to go back to sleep, i don't want to go to work.


----------



## JAYGEE

Momof4 said:


> Cheech is very pretty and smooth!


Thank you! Im trying to keep her that way too!

are both pics showing up for yall or just one?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AmRoKo said:


> It's a witch! Douse it with water! Hurry!


You can keep the heels.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi... well last night after I left you guys I became terribly sick. You know that gross yellow stuff you throw up after there's nothing left? (don't say me) Nasty, and now I dunno whether to eat breakfast, or just drink something. 
Thinking on sicklyness, MomOf4, are your shingles better?
Bonus is, I get a day off in the name of vomit


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

And I'm hungry!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Sure thing sweetcheeks.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> And I'm hungry!




...I was


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> ...I was


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> when i was little i bit doctor for trying to give me a shot...


Once when I was little I had the stomach bug and flat out refused to drink anything for days, I ended up in the ER. They had to IV each arm... Well then needles terrified me, and benign like an 8 year old kid they needed about 5 nurses to hold me down... Then I had stomach issues 4 years ago and had blood tests so often I got used to needles, I could watch the whole drawing process when even my mum couldn't watch them do it to me! Ever been pricked 8 times in an hour? I apparently had the evil lactose test because you can drink the stuff and breathe in a thing not have 8 blood samples...


----------



## smarch

AmRoKo said:


> Next time you are giving blood do what I do when I have to get my blood drawn, I tell them I have a panic disorder and will either blackout or throwup if they take to long to draw my blood, so I always get someone who gets the vein on the first try.


Funny thing was I didn't even panic when they were moving it around... In fact I was making jokes! They looked at me "did you just make a funny?!" "Yeah... I guess I did" nerves can quickly turn to silliness. My fear with getting pricked is missing, and now that I've experienced I guess I'm over that since it wasn't terrible.


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> I'm so proud of you! You are very strong!
> I wanted to wait to tell you my story until you were done. I'm 0- and I went twice. Well, the 2nd time it hurt so bad the entire time and my arm hurt for like a month after! The blood bank called me every week 6 months until I finally told them no more because of a bad experience!
> Before kids I was terrified of needles, I mean terrified! Then I some how got over it when pregnant. So I got brave and donated! Well guess what I'm back to being scared! My Dr has asked for blood work for 3 years and I won't do it.
> 
> You may have inspired me to try again or at least get lab work done. I love your attitude about saving a life!


They had to have had it placed wrong, they're always so happy you're there they'll do anything to make sure you're comfortable. 
I already know my mums experience when she went a little while ago... It was a little messy for a little while. I'll just leave it at that as to not get too descriptive, she was a good sport she jokes about it too. 

I really wish I was one of the more needed blood types, I mean they'll still need mine but I give as often as I can now and if I had something like O- they'd really make use of that.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Bosch or ryobi



Thanks. I received a verification that my order has been cancelled, so I'll start looking at the sale ads for Home Depot and Lowes. I've never heard of Bosch, but I have heard of Ryobi.


----------



## Momof4

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi... well last night after I left you guys I became terribly sick. You know that gross yellow stuff you throw up after there's nothing left? (don't say me) Nasty, and now I dunno whether to eat breakfast, or just drink something.
> Thinking on sicklyness, MomOf4, are your shingles better?
> Bonus is, I get a day off in the name of vomit



Good morning! Yuck, So sorry you got sick! Throwing up is the worst. My shingles are fine. Last time I got them was Sept. I seem to get a mild case so I feel lucky. Just tired and sharp pains once in a while. I may get vaccinated but it's around $400. Yikes! 
Enjoy your day off. Did you figure out what caused it?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hi. I have so much stuff to do.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Bye. Hope you all have a nice day.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> Good morning! Yuck, So sorry you got sick! Throwing up is the worst. My shingles are fine. Last time I got them was Sept. I seem to get a mild case so I feel lucky. Just tired and sharp pains once in a while. I may get vaccinated but it's around $400. Yikes!
> Enjoy your day off. Did you figure out what caused it?


400$! I don't remember it being so expensive! 
That's good, I'm glad they're gone 
Thanks  No... it's probably just a stomach flu bug or something, my siblings bring home all kind of nasties from work... unlike me, who tries to stay healthy and clean at work


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Bye. Hope you all have a nice day.


That was fast!  I hope you get everything done.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Thanks. I received a verification that my order has been cancelled, so I'll start looking at the sale ads for Home Depot and Lowes. I've never heard of Bosch, but I have heard of Ryobi.



I like Ryobi. I think Bosch is probably higher end than you're looking for.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> 400$! I don't remember it being so expensive!
> That's good, I'm glad they're gone
> Thanks  No... it's probably just a stomach flu bug or something, my siblings bring home all kind of nasties from work... unlike me, who tries to stay healthy and clean at work



Have you said what type of work you do?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Have you said what type of work you do?


We all work at local restaurants. 
Short history-
My sister got a job at this adorable little pizza place first (she runs food and plays host) , and the I got the job there a year later after her 'kind recommendation' (I work upfront, counter. LOL, the things you see )
and then my brother got a job in the kitchen washing dishes, and then later was promoted to the hot line.
Recently, the owner's mother, (OH, she's a real peach) fired my brother, and it's sort of hilarious, because just a few blocks away is RiverStone Tavern, and they hired him the day he got fired... they've wanted him to work the cold line there forever 
BTW, he got fired for very little reason. You'd have to meet her... even the owners disagreed with her verdict, but they can't tell her to take a hike because she has over 60,000 dollars invested in the business.
Anywho... before you go scolding me for continuing to work at a pizza shop... I work full-time and Sundays (sometimes Mondays) off, and last year I made *12,000$*. My mom has a friend who works with a home for elderly dementia folks, and he ultimately makes less in a year... which is absolute robbery, IMHO  It's *extremely* well paying, and I have great security, and plan to keep the job through college.
Here, look it up... we've won the BEST PIZZA IN AMERICA 4 times! Jason (mr owner) went to ITALY in April to try and snag the international title. It's only about a 30-45 mins away from us.
Samosky's Homestyle Pizzeria.
http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=samoskys&surl=1&safe=active


----------



## jaizei

I should probably wait for all the editing before asking anything


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I should probably wait for all the editing before asking anything


Sorry! I loves goodest grammeeer.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> We all work at local restaurants.
> Short history-
> My sister got a job at this adorable little pizza place first (she runs food and plays host) , and the I got the job there a year later after her 'kind recommendation' (I work upfront, counter. LOL, the things you see )
> and then my brother got a job in the kitchen washing dishes, and then later was promoted to the hot line.
> Recently, the owner's mother, (OH, she's a real peach) fired my brother, and it's sort of hilarious, because just a few blocks away is RiverStone Tavern, and they hired him the day he got fired... they've wanted him to work the cold line there forever
> BTW, he got fired for very little reason. You'd have to meet her... even the owners disagreed with her verdict, but they can't tell her to take a hike because she has over 60,000 dollars invested in the business.
> Anywho... before you go scolding me for continuing to work at a pizza shop... I work full-time and Sundays (sometimes Mondays) off, and last year I made *12,000$*. My mom has a friend who works with a home for elderly dementia folks, and he ultimately makes less in a year... which is absolute robbery, IMHO  It's *extremely* well paying, and I have great security, and plan to keep the job through college.
> Here, look it up... we've won the BEST PIZZA IN AMERICA 4 times! Jason (mr owner) went to ITALY in April to try and snag the international title. It's only about a 30-45 mins away from us.
> Samosky's Homestyle Pizzeria.
> http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=samoskys&surl=1&safe=active


I love great pizza


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> I love great pizza


It's pretty good. Have you ever had pizza with garlic sauce instead of red sauce?
I live for garlic cheese pizza!
EDIT-Although... we're a little pricey. There' bakery and everything, but I wouldn't buy it. Not just because of the price, but we're supposed to save the brownies until they actually look crunchy. edit... as in we save them waaaayyyy too long. 
You didn't hear it here... but they could really make more money if they did a few things differently... We need a delivery system, since only Dominoes braves delivering pizza to many areas here... lots of $ in the idea...


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It's pretty good. Have you ever had pizza with garlic sauce instead of red sauce?
> I live for garlic cheese pizza!
> EDIT-Although... we're a little pricey. There' bakery and everything, but I wouldn't buy it. Not just because of the price, but we're supposed to save the brownies until they actually look crunchy. edit... as in we save them waaaayyyy too long.
> You didn't hear it here... but they could really make more money if they did a few things differently... We need a delivery system, since only Dominoes braves delivering pizza to many areas here... lots of $ in the idea...


Garlic sauce sounds yummy!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Garlic sauce sounds yummy!


Delicious!


----------



## Yvonne G

@mike taylor - Here's the ad for Lowe's, which is right down the street from me:


*Bosch 18-Volt 1/2-in Lithium Ion Cordless Drill/Driver*
$50 SAVINGS, NEW LOWER PRICE

Now $99

(was $149)

Prices Only Valid 02/05/2015 - 02/09/2015

#623067


share this item


• Includes 2 Li-ion batteries and charger



Would this be a good buy for me? The DeWalt I ordered yesterday was about twice that price.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I like Ryobi. I think Bosch is probably higher end than you're looking for.



Thanks, Cameron. My son-in-law told me that either brand would be good. He uses this type of equipment daily in his job and knows my limitations. I think I may have lucked out. Starting tomorrow Lowe's has the Bosch 18v 1/2" with the ion battery for only $99...two batteries and a charger. This is way cheaper than what I was going to get yesterday.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I should probably wait for all the editing before asking anything




LOL!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

I feel so tired.
Can't stay online for long.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sleep really helps with that!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Sleep really helps with that!


But I have too much work to do. Sleep is overrated anyways.


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> But I have too much work to do. Sleep is overrated anyways.


Nope, it's very important in my world.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> @mike taylor - Here's the ad for Lowe's, which is right down the street from me:
> 
> 
> *Bosch 18-Volt 1/2-in Lithium Ion Cordless Drill/Driver*
> $50 SAVINGS, NEW LOWER PRICE
> 
> Now $99
> 
> (was $149)
> 
> Prices Only Valid 02/05/2015 - 02/09/2015
> 
> #623067
> 
> 
> share this item
> 
> 
> • Includes 2 Li-ion batteries and charger
> 
> 
> 
> Would this be a good buy for me? The DeWalt I ordered yesterday was about twice that price.


Yes this drill will not let you down . But remember its for scews to drill holes you will need a normal drill . Thats why I was saying get the combo pack . But you can buy bits that will fit the impact . But a normal drill bit can't be used .


----------



## mike taylor

@yvonne sorry for taking so long to reply . Work has been crazy . Went to work for a new division and it's all messed up. Haha Less area closer to the house but more troubles .


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Thanks. I received a verification that my order has been cancelled, so I'll start looking at the sale ads for Home Depot and Lowes. I've never heard of Bosch, but I have heard of Ryobi.


I thought "Bosch" was a kind of soup made from beets- it's particularly popular in Russia...


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Yes this drill will not let you down . But remember its for scews to drill holes you will need a normal drill . Thats why I was saying get the combo pack . But you can buy bits that will fit the impact . But a normal drill bit can't be used .




Really? My husband was a heavy duty tractor mechanic and when he died I was left with two roll-a-ways and a chest type tool box full of Snap-on and Craftsman tools, which includes a drill bit of any size ever made on earth! A whole drawer full of them. And now you say I won't be able to use them? Well, my DeWalt still works occasionally, so I can save that one for drilling.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> I thought "Bosch" was a kind of soup made from beets- it's particularly popular in Russia...




LOL! Borscht!!!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Really? My husband was a heavy duty tractor mechanic and when he died I was left with two roll-a-ways and a chest type tool box full of Snap-on and Craftsman tools, which includes a drill bit of any size ever made on earth! A whole drawer full of them. And now you say I won't be able to use them? Well, my DeWalt still works occasionally, so I can save that one for drilling.



I think he was referring to an impact vs a drill; an impact doesn't have a Chuck, it has a 1/4" quick connect while your old drill or a drill/driver has a 1/2" chuck


----------



## Yvonne G

The ad says this Bosch is a 1/2" drill/driver and doesn't mention "impact." So I think I'm safe.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Moozillion said:


> I thought "Bosch" was a kind of soup made from beets- it's particularly popular in Russia...


Mmmm, sawdust, anyone?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I've decided I've given myself food poisoning. I had toastytoes (aka nachos) on Monday, and the cheese I used was 'questionable'.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I've decided I've given myself food poisoning. I had toastytoes (aka nachos) on Monday, and the cheese I used was 'questionable'.



Speaking of which:

I started a batch of from scratch macaroni and cheese, using an open bag of Kraft grated cheddar that had been in the fridge for a while. I made the white sauce and started to pour the cheese into it and yuck - it had moldy spots throughout. Had to toss the whole thing!

When my kids were still teenagers and living at home nothing ever lasted long enough in the fridge to go bad.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cheese never seems to last long... hehehe, yep, it might've moved right through there!
Good thing is that if you ever get food poisoning, it should go away in a couple days.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Speaking of which:
> 
> I started a batch of from scratch macaroni and cheese, using an open bag of Kraft grated cheddar that had been in the fridge for a while. I made the white sauce and started to pour the cheese into it and yuck - it had moldy spots throughout. Had to toss the whole thing!
> 
> When my kids were still teenagers and living at home nothing ever lasted long enough in the fridge to go bad.


It always makes me sad throwing away cheese


----------



## Moozillion

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Cheese never seems to last long... hehehe, yep, it might've moved right through there!
> Good thing is that if you ever get food poisoning, it should go away in a couple days.


Well, I'm just glad whatever it was only lasted a short time- sounds awful!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## mike taylor

@yvonne sorry again for not replying . The drill you posted will work with your new 1/2 chuck drill . But if you get an impact drill combination kit it comes with both . It's a little more cash but it is way easy-to-use . They are smaller and drive screws way faster with less force from you . Even old screws it will back them out without stripping the head or breaking it off in the wood . Most stores have a demo setup for you to test them before you buy . Ask a sales person to let you try an impact . I promise you will love it . I wish I was closer to you I would bring you my impact . Then you wouldn't give it back . Haha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

does anyone here play minecraft?


----------



## mike taylor

Here is the kit I'm talking about. @yvonne


----------



## dmmj

So a recent study says those who use emojicons have more sex, all of the sudden jacqui, and yellow's post makke sense.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> So a recent study says those who use emojicons have more sex, all of the sudden jacqui, and yellow's post makke sense.


----------



## taza

Anyone heard from Sibi lately?


----------



## Abdulla6169

dmmj said:


> So a recent study says those who use emojicons have more sex, all of the sudden jacqui, and yellow's post makke sense.


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...s-you-use-the-more-sex-you-have-10025482.html


----------



## bouaboua

No, I wonder also. I miss her.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO！！！！！！

May you all have a great day!！!


----------



## AmRoKo

Morning! Remember to eat a healthy breakfast everyone!


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning!


----------



## tortdad

Morning peeps


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Good morning!



You still coming to get that metal this weekend


----------



## smarch

Is this more to your winter wonderland standards?


(*edit: added caption)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Is this more to your winter wonderland standards?
> View attachment 117340
> 
> (*edit: added caption)


Gorgeous! I must get a pic of outside here today.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello...
I've had a learning experience! Don't eat expired cheese 
Hope you all have a very good day!


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello...
> I've had a learning experience! Don't eat expired cheese
> Hope you all have a very good day!


 Well that depends on the cheese, I've eaten well expired sharp cheddar, you just cut out the green spots... oh dear goodness I'm way too much like my dad!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Well, I took this from indoors... might have to venture out now toget a better picture


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Yvonne G

We are sure having different weather from each other. Yesterday it was 77F and sunny...a beautiful day here in Central California. The trees are starting to bloom and my garden is growing like weeds.

Snow is pretty, but I'm so glad it doesn't snow here.

This is the view out the top of my front door this a.m.:




It's a little blurry, but that's a flowering pear tree. They are one of the first to bloom in the Spring. SPRING????? It's still the middle of winter for cripes' sake!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Well that depends on the cheese, I've eaten well expired sharp cheddar, you just cut out the green spots... oh dear goodness I'm way too much like my dad!!


Cheese is a weird thing


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> We are sure having different weather from each other. Yesterday it was 77F and sunny...a beautiful day here in Central California. The trees are starting to bloom and my garden is growing like weeds.
> 
> Snow is pretty, but I'm so glad it doesn't snow here.


Trees! Blooming! Growth! I'd trade you for a bit, maybe you'd like to experience the snow


----------



## smarch

Winter without snow!? No thank you! I'll keep the icy roads if it at least means it feels like winter. 
Although in the next 10 days another total foot is supposed to fall from the sky... That's fine Mother Nature, but I also expect a F350 to land in my driveway as well because my lil Subaru is already having issues seeing over snowbanks... my coworkers told me to stick my head out the sunroof when I need to turn and cant see over the snow....engineers, you just cant reason with them! (I see my future, its... interesting...)


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> You still coming to get that metal this weekend


Yes tell me a time and give me the address I'll be there.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Goodbye! At first I didn't believe you, but after a few weeks, I noticed that they really do come out after you leave
> Have a great Tuesday



Would I lie to you?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I'm going to give blood today in a little over an hour, and its my 3rd time donating but my 1st time going alone so i'm quite nervous about that! I'm not afraid of the needle (most of the time-sometimes i'm funny and get scared) I'm basically just afraid of sitting up after, I've never had a problem but I still get anxious.



Did it go well?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Pfft...AB+



Me too!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey Jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Darn, darn, double darn, criminey sakes alive and phooey!!!!! I'm right in the middle of my demolition project and its supposed to rain by the week-end, and my stoopud cordless drill bit the dust! I built Dudley's old shelter with screws, so I'm unscrewing the whole thing and reclaiming the screws. It would be much too time consuming to use a regular screw driver, and that was the only cordless drill I have. I went up to Lowe's to buy another one and it's so old they don't carry it anymore. I have three batteries and a battery charger for this drill, so I was hoping to get another one just like it. I'm going to look online and see if anyone still carries it.


lol We have had that issue too.  So did you locate another one?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Here is a picture of an impact drill . You'll love it so much you will carry it in your purse.


Yvonne has a purse????


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I think that was my first drill, before it plummeted 4 stories down an elevator shaft.



You don't treat your tools very well.  Did you find out they don't fly well (much like laptops)


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Definition of dmmj.



lol so very true.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Did it go well?


 You may have already caught up to me explain it the other day, so if i'm repeating don't mind me lol. It went... interesting... I was fine, but they had a horrible time getting the needle right, my left arm played the you're not taking my blood game, I had the nurse people call when they miss and need help... but she missed, and 3 others playing around did too, and that wasn't pleasant, it wasn't as bad as it sounds though surprisingly. So on to the right arm and a little more trouble but successful. I'm still really tired from it all, but otherwise all is well


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> So a recent study says those who use emojicons have more sex, all of the sudden jacqui, and yellow's post makke sense.



Let me tell you that's one research that is flawed.


----------



## Jacqui

AmRoKo said:


> Morning! Remember to eat a healthy breakfast everyone!
> 
> View attachment 117325


Now that's a breakfast I could live with.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Well that depends on the cheese, I've eaten well expired sharp cheddar, you just cut out the green spots... oh dear goodness I'm way too much like my dad!!


I always thought removing the mold still left it good. lol


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Winter without snow!? No thank you! I'll keep the icy roads if it at least means it feels like winter.



I love how you think!


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Jacqui!



*waves* How are things?


----------



## smarch

Well I mean I've been on a tour of Cabot up in VT and saw the whole process (and ate way more cheese than my body knew how to handle) and aged cheese is seen as "fine" cheese... isn't it the same with stinky cheese? I mean some cheeses in aging mold and have to have those parts cut out. Seems fair enough to me!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> You may have already caught up to me explain it the other day, so if i'm repeating don't mind me lol. It went... interesting... I was fine, but they had a horrible time getting the needle right, my left arm played the you're not taking my blood game, I had the nurse people call when they miss and need help... but she missed, and 3 others playing around did too, and that wasn't pleasant, it wasn't as bad as it sounds though surprisingly. So on to the right arm and a little more trouble but successful. I'm still really tired from it all, but otherwise all is well


I always warn them they have one try and then my veins go into hiding. Seems to work for me. Glad overall it went well.


----------



## Jacqui

*Afternoon all!! *


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I always warn them they have one try and then my veins go into hiding. Seems to work for me. Glad overall it went well.


 Its not that they went into hiding which was the funny part, it just kept rolling away!


----------



## Jacqui

Well the below zero temps are now past (atleast for this week). They are saying perhaps the 50s for the weekend. Guess that means all the snow will get to melt before it turns ugly.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> *Afternoon all!! *


 Good afternoon!


----------



## Jacqui

@tortadise I gave Jeff a hard time, because he went right by your place Thursday. I said totally not fair because I want to go there. He even had enough time to spare that I could have visited.  He's went to Laredo with a load.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> *waves* How are things?


*waves back* I'm Okay. Thanks for asking.


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> @tortadise I gave Jeff a hard time, because he went right by your place Thursday. I said totally not fair because I want to go there. He even had enough time to spare that I could have visited.  He's went to Laredo with a load.


Ah man, I could of given him so more babies to take to you.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Ah man, I could of given him so more babies to take to you.



lol Well he is suppose to be getting a load from there back up to Springfield, MO to pick up a student. lol so he might be going back by.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> *waves back* I'm Okay. Thanks for asking.



How is the creative writing going?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> lol We have had that issue too.  So did you locate another one?



This a.m. I went to Lowe's and bought one for $99. Pretty darned good deal, since it's normally $150.


----------



## Jacqui

Did ya all notice I never even asked Kelly what kind(s) of babies? lol lol


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> This a.m. I went to Lowe's and bought one for $99. Pretty darned good deal, since it's normally $150.



So a brand brand new one.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Well the below zero temps are now past (atleast for this week). They are saying perhaps the 50s for the weekend. Guess that means all the snow will get to melt before it turns ugly.



This was such good news that you had to post it twice!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> This was such good news that you had to post it twice!!



It was!  I was good, I went back and deleted one. This computer is being so darn slow today.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> How is the creative writing going?


I've thought of the Ideas I'm going to write. It's going to be good !


----------



## Momof4

@Jacqui 
I haven't forgot about you!!


----------



## dmmj

Ok, ladird.... honesty time.
You ladies use the old buy me tampons at 1 AM as some sort of relationship test, admit it. I read a face book post anout how a great husband goes out at 1 or 2 in the morning to buy them.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Ok, ladird.... honesty time.
> You ladies use the old buy me tampons at 1 AM as some sort of relationship test, admit it. I read a face book post anout how a great husband goes out at 1 or 2 in the morning to buy them.


. I don't remember ever having a guy do that for me.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne have you tried the new tool out yet


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne have you tried the new tool out yet



Yes. I put one of the batteries on the charger, but the drill seemed to be working ok, so I used it to drill holes in the bottom of a blue plastic tub for planting transplants in. It works great, and it's much lighter than my old one. I may even be able to handle this one one-handed!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi all


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, kiddo!


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> Ok, ladird.... honesty time.
> You ladies use the old buy me tampons at 1 AM as some sort of relationship test, admit it. I read a face book post anout how a great husband goes out at 1 or 2 in the morning to buy them.


 Can't say I've done that... then again cant say I've had boyfriends soooo....
But that's stupid, if a woman needs them at 1AM that's her own fault, its not like they all suddenly ran away at night, prepare ahead ladies! ... or is it just me prepared for a zombie apocalypse? I could live out of my car for days with luxury (as long as I could buy or collect water in cups I have) disposable toothbrushes, dental floss, "lady products", protein bars, one of the cigarette lighter chargers and cord for my phone, lotion, bug-spray, sunscreen, hand sanitizer... the list kind of goes on and that's not even the emergency supplies! I'm a bit of a prepper lol, my idea is if theres less than 2 backups time to get more (that does not apply to machinery such as generators or cars or snowblowers... but we do have 2 generators and 3 snowblowers as well as 7 vehicles for 4 licensed drivers...)


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. I put one of the batteries on the charger, but the drill seemed to be working ok, so I used it to drill holes in the bottom of a blue plastic tub for planting transplants in. It works great, and it's much lighter than my old one. I may even be able to handle this one one-handed!


sounds great


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Can't say I've done that... then again cant say I've had boyfriends soooo....
> But that's stupid, if a woman needs them at 1AM that's her own fault, its not like they all suddenly ran away at night, prepare ahead ladies! ... or is it just me prepared for a zombie apocalypse? I could live out of my car for days with luxury (as long as I could buy or collect water in cups I have) disposable toothbrushes, dental floss, "lady products", protein bars, one of the cigarette lighter chargers and cord for my phone, lotion, bug-spray, sunscreen, hand sanitizer... the list kind of goes on and that's not even the emergency supplies! I'm a bit of a prepper lol, my idea is if theres less than 2 backups time to get more (that does not apply to machinery such as generators or cars or snowblowers... but we do have 2 generators and 3 snowblowers as well as 7 vehicles for 4 licensed drivers...)


lol thought I was the only one with a stocked car


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi all


hi to you too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Talking about a stocked car...I have a sleeping bag, a blanket, several feet of rope, a horse halter and a tool box behind the seat in my p/u. You never can tell when you might become stranded in the snow in your car, or if you may come across a run away horse!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> lol thought I was the only one with a stocked car


 Wow I thought I was alone!



Yvonne G said:


> Talking about a stocked car...I have a sleeping bag, a blanket, several feet of rope, a horse halter and a tool box behind the seat in my p/u. You never can tell when you might become stranded in the snow in your car, or if you may come across a run away horse!


 I have 2 blankets, one in the emergency kit one in the arm rest in the back seat like a little decorative throw. I used to hide in my car in between classes in my blanket with a book... theres a main reason I made no friends...
I would say we don't have runaway horses here but there was totally a group in my town this past weekend that had to be rounded up! Either way I wouldn't know how to handle a horse, love them but I've spent such little time around them I know nothing, I'd love my own though! I have safety glasses too but those kinda just never left after carving stone in my sculpture class...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello! is anyone here?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Was an isolated shooting on campus where I work today, just .4 miles away. Was a murder suicide with two dead. Crazy world we live in.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

RosieRedfoot said:


> Was an isolated shooting on campus where I work today, just .4 miles away. Was a murder suicide with two dead. Crazy world we live in.


wow... thats crazy


----------



## Momof4

We get wild fires and my house almost burned down. I have a fire kit in a big red tub with dog and guinea food, mazuri, clothes, snacks, protein bars, meds and some photos. Last time we were displaced for over a week with 3 big dogs. Long story but this time I will be ready. Hopefully I will have time to grab all the animals. 

I wish I could keep that stuff in my car but my suv is packed with sports gear! We have many horses around here so I may need to buy a lead. Come to think of it, I did stop traffic a few yrs ago because of a run away horse!


----------



## Momof4

RosieRedfoot said:


> Was an isolated shooting on campus where I work today, just .4 miles away. Was a murder suicide with two dead. Crazy world we live in.




Scary!!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Don't know who died yet. But at lunch all we kept getting were these "shooting on campus, stay indoors with building locked" alerts.


----------



## Momof4

My Aunt sent this to me!




What American Politicians are lacking...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> My Aunt sent this to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What American Politicians are lacking...
> View attachment 117397


eww...


----------



## Yvonne G

My lord, that's a big pig. how on earth did he get it to climb into that little wagon.


----------



## Moozillion

RosieRedfoot said:


> Was an isolated shooting on campus where I work today, just .4 miles away. Was a murder suicide with two dead. Crazy world we live in.


OMG! How scary and sad...


----------



## Moozillion

dmmj said:


> Ok, ladird.... honesty time.
> You ladies use the old buy me tampons at 1 AM as some sort of relationship test, admit it. I read a face book post anout how a great husband goes out at 1 or 2 in the morning to buy them.


Never, EVER did this!
I agree totally with smarch: it's my body, it's my issue- it's my responsibility.


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> Ok, ladird.... honesty time.
> You ladies use the old buy me tampons at 1 AM as some sort of relationship test, admit it. I read a face book post anout how a great husband goes out at 1 or 2 in the morning to buy them.


I have went to the store for ice cream, pickles, and candy at one or two in the morning . Thats because my wife was pregnant . But as far as buying tampoons (haha) I've only had to do that one time here's the story . Me and my cousin went to Walgreens one day after a school she went in I followed . She went to that place in the store and I went to get a drink . I was paying for my stuff she walked up with like six two packs of douches and was hitting on the dude at the counter. I smart- -- ly said whats a matter Shannon you don't fill fresh . Haha But she drove me home and all around my car was broken so she made me go in and buy tampoons the next day . Funny right? Haha


----------



## mike taylor

And with that I killed chat!


----------



## dmmj

I don't have a problem buyinng them, I will buy in bulk from cost-co. It is the test aspect, plus whenever I talk about this, I always imagine the elevator scene from the shining.


----------



## bouaboua

Heading home about this time tomorrow. WOO! HOO!!!

I miss my Torts........NO! ! I miss my wife~~


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> I don't have a problem buyinng them, I will buy in bulk from cost-co. It is the test aspect, plus whenever I talk about this, I always imagine the elevator scene from the shining.


I told the guy I was a fighter . They stop nose bleeds fast . Haha It worked he said nothing .


----------



## dmmj

Maybe he said nothing because he was ashamed? just a thought, are you a boxer?


----------



## dmmj

So I am flying to the philipines in oct. long flight, plus a 2 hour stop in bejing, sadly not enough time to see anything.


----------



## mike taylor

Nope, took a little Taekwondo as a kid . Some buddies of mine are mma fighters and teach me stuff . But it's more like try this and I scream in pain . Haha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I have went to the store for ice cream, pickles, and candy at one or two in the morning . Thats because my wife was pregnant . But as far as buying tampoons (haha) I've only had to do that one time here's the story . Me and my cousin went to Walgreens one day after a school she went in I followed . She went to that place in the store and I went to get a drink . I was paying for my stuff she walked up with like six two packs of douches and was hitting on the dude at the counter. I smart- -- ly said whats a matter Shannon you don't fill fresh . Haha But she drove me home and all around my car was broken so she made me go in and buy tampoons the next day . Funny right? Haha


lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey people!


----------



## mike taylor

What up dowg?


----------



## dmmj

I need swag


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> So I am flying to the philipines in oct. long flight, plus a 2 hour stop in bejing, sadly not enough time to see anything.



For real? You'll fly all the way to the Philippines, but you won't come 5 hours north to visit me? Humph!

Are you going to meet the gal you've been corresponding with?


----------



## dmmj

I wanted to buy a gun today, 3 day waiting period, but I am angry now!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> What up dowg?


nothing much, what about you?


----------



## Yvonne G

I started filling out my turbo tax forms at 4:30 and I finished and had it e filed by 5:15. Yippee! Another monkey off my back.


----------



## mike taylor

Man thats a slap in the face Yvonne! So you happy we talked you into a new drill?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> I wanted to buy a gun today, 3 day waiting period, but I am angry now!


why do you need a gun?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> I started filling out my turbo tax forms at 4:30 and I finished and had it e filed by 5:15. Yippee! Another monkey off my back.


whats that?


----------



## Yvonne G

I know, huh?


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> For real? You'll fly all the way to the Philippines, but you won't come 5 hours north to visit me? Humph!
> 
> Are you going to meet the gal you've been corresponding with?


Yes I am. can you believe it, she is actually excited about meeting me.


----------



## mike taylor

He needs a gun for bad guys or getting food . Wild venison is delicious!


----------



## AZtortMom

How's everyone?


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> My lord, that's a big pig. how on earth did he get it to climb into that little wagon.


Simple, I just climbed in


----------



## dmmj

Do tortoises count as dependents?


----------



## dmmj

yvonne you're on my list.


----------



## mike taylor

I wish!


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> Yes I am. can you believe it, she is actually excited about meeting me.



Who wouldn't be, David. I've never met you in person, but you have a wonderful personality. I truly enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## dmmj

thank you yvonne, you oon't know what that means to me.


----------



## bouaboua

I can feel the LOVE in the air of TFO! ! ! !

Kind and sweet. ......


----------



## mike taylor

Man David you don't need to fly over seas . Yvonne is down the road a ways . Haha


----------



## tortdad

and she likes the younger dudes. Isnt that right miss Yvonne


----------



## mike taylor

Shes a cougar! Haha


----------



## mike taylor

And with that I killed chat!


----------



## mike taylor

The glue not a couger! Haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just showed up. I'm here for a few minutes anyways…


----------



## mike taylor

Whats happening Ken? Your new job going like my new position all messed up?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Whats happening Ken? Your new job going like my new position all messed up?


It's going great. The crew is excepting me and we're banking jobs hand or foot. 50-70 hr. weeks. Me, I'm doing 50, but driving 1 hr each way to get there. Like the place though very much.


----------



## mike taylor

Well that is good . My ten minute drive has put me home later tgan before . There's alot of small problems with all 80 of the new plants I'm working with . But in a month or two I'll have it on easy street . Old contractors would half *** fix stuff and call it good . I'm not like that . I like stuff working right .


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> I have went to the store for ice cream, pickles, and candy at one or two in the morning . Thats because my wife was pregnant . But as far as buying tampoons (haha) I've only had to do that one time here's the story . Me and my cousin went to Walgreens one day after a school she went in I followed . She went to that place in the store and I went to get a drink . I was paying for my stuff she walked up with like six two packs of douches and was hitting on the dude at the counter. I smart- -- ly said whats a matter Shannon you don't fill fresh . Haha But she drove me home and all around my car was broken so she made me go in and buy tampoons the next day . Funny right? Haha


Well doing things like getting cravings for pregnancy is a fair thing, I mean it's partially your fault there lol


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Got my taxes filed too!


----------



## smarch

So I cursed myself I. Saying my car is stocked. Got out of work, opened my door and got in and closed the door... No close... And again... No close... The mechanism was moving so I didn't understand how it could be frozen, i mean it was cold enough but it was moving. Anywho, I then had to drive to the Walmart holding the door closed while driving. I have a frisbee in my car, I have a deck of uno cards in my car! ... No bungees. Ran into Walmart, I needed to go anyways I needed tortoise food, ran around the store to get my stuff since the door wouldn't close secure so it couldn't lock. Get back to my car, close the door... It closed... Well at least now I have bungees. Then went to get gas and the gas door was froze closed... But I have a multi tool that I could jam in the openings and clear out the ice... I think my car hates me... Or the cold, probably the cold. 
Did I mention my car also has an electronic horn with 70+ sounds? It was my mums and I finally conned my dad to put it in (aka annoyed him enough over the 4 years I've had my car) that alone makes my car super awesome, I can play the "charge" tone just because


----------



## smarch

RosieRedfoot said:


> Got my taxes filed too!


Ugh I should be excited about taxes being filed but apparently I made too much money to be a student last year so I now owe state... Here I though students NEEDED their money...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I haven't caught up on chat. But Mike buying tampons pretty much has filled it in for me.


----------



## mike taylor

My son made me install one of them horns also . Does yours moo like a cow?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> I can play the "charge" tone just because


Me, I just creep the gas station attendants out with my hillbilly, outlaw country cranked real loud.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Does yours mow like a cow?


Or does it mow more like a sulcata?


----------



## dmmj

Want to play a dirty trick on someone? freeze a can of shaving cream, foam not gel, cut out of package, leave in room over night, it expands as it thaws, works best last day at work, in an office.


----------



## mike taylor

How much does it expand?


----------



## mike taylor

So if I put it under the seat of a service truck it does make him crash .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In a controlled entry area, might this be a cause for someone to freak and get hazmat involved ? If so, I may go for this just for kicks…


----------



## mike taylor

This could be a good pay back prank .


----------



## dmmj

It will fill up an average sized room, it expands slowly as it thaws, not a quick explosion, makes a fun mess.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Party bathroom prank if they serve apple-teanies


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I have went to the store for ice cream, pickles, and candy at one or two in the morning . Thats because my wife was pregnant . But as far as buying tampoons (haha) I've only had to do that one time here's the story . Me and my cousin went to Walgreens one day after a school she went in I followed . She went to that place in the store and I went to get a drink . I was paying for my stuff she walked up with like six two packs of douches and was hitting on the dude at the counter. I smart- -- ly said whats a matter Shannon you don't fill fresh . Haha But she drove me home and all around my car was broken so she made me go in and buy tampoons the next day . Funny right? Haha



That was a hilarious "what's the matter you don't feel fresh?" I can totally picture it!


----------



## tortdad

night all


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> night all


Night buddy.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

whats up


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

my dog i growling at something out of the window. I'm scared


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my dog i growling at something out of the window. I'm scared


In where you lives????

Come-on.........Nick. Where is your Swag?????Your Swag will comfort you.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> In where you lives????
> 
> Come-on.........Nick. Where is your Swag?????Your Swag will comfort you.


are you asking where i live? i have no swag!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> are you asking where i live? i have no swag!


Nothing bad will happen in the area of where you live. 

You just like to be pamper like a baby.............?????


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Nothing bad will happen in the area of where you live.
> 
> You just like to be pamper like a baby.............?????


one of my neighbors house got burglarized a couple days ago.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone
Happy Friday!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone
> Happy Friday!


happy friday!


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> My son made me install one of them horns also . Does yours moo like a cow?


Nope. I just got all excited "mum... Doesn't car moo!?" ... Nope.... Jeeze with 70 noises you'd think Moo would be in there. The Star Wars death march is, apparently that's what my mum used to play going to work when she was young


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Nope. I just got all excited "mum... Doesn't car moo!?" ... Nope.... Jeeze with 70 noises you'd think Moo would be in there. The Star Wars death march is, apparently that's what my mum used to play going to work when she was young


 So do you pick which horn sound you want or does it just rotate through the 70 different sounds?


----------



## tortdad

I think I can sneak out just after lunch time today.... Who hoo because I've been putting in a ton of hours the past month an a half.


----------



## Moozillion

dmmj said:


> Want to play a dirty trick on someone? freeze a can of shaving cream, foam not gel, cut out of package, leave in room over night, it expands as it thaws, works best last day at work, in an office.


I think I'm beginning to see why the teenagers fit in so well on this forum...


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> So do you pick which horn sound you want or does it just rotate through the 70 different sounds?


 Theres a keypad and you type in the number and hit play. all I know is 78 is the charge and 15 is the death march (my mum remembered that and only that lol)
I took a video when I first got it, can we post just straight videos to here or does it have to be youtube?


----------



## smarch

hmm well the app on my hone doesn't pull up videos, darn.


----------



## mike taylor

I have no idea if you can post videos . But the moo sound got my son in trouble at school . One of his teachers was a big woman and he mooed at her on the way out of school . Funny but she didn't think so . She was a mean teacher anyway. I know its bad and he should've got into trouble at home . But its hard to punish your son when you're laughing .


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Me, I just creep the gas station attendants out with my hillbilly, outlaw country cranked real loud.


 Well here gas attendants are a rarity, but I do just generally scare people with my music, my more hardcore music has been compared to dogs barking...
And then all of a sudden something completely opposite will play like  Britney Spears, then off to Country music (except by country I mean pop country), then some instrumental something to some opera-esque metal. Ok so its my music variety that scares people.. even me sometimes lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Well here gas attendants are a rarity,


In Oregon, by law, you cannot pump your own gas. Best is when you go out of state and sit in your car, calmly waiting for someone to come out…and it's FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> I have no idea if you can post videos . But the moo sound got my son in trouble at school . One of his teachers was a big woman and he mooed at her on the way out of school . Funny but she didn't think so . She was a mean teacher anyway. I know its bad and he should've got into trouble at home . But its hard to punish your son when you're laughing .


 Well its hard to have your punishment taken *seriously* when you're laughing. I'm assuming this was high school, and then kids will do stupid things anyways... if she was mean that's probably why he even did it lol, I have lots of trouble when people are not nice, and I tend to end up really not nice, even though people would never expect that.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO.

Happy Friday! ! ! !


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In Oregon, by law, you cannot pump your own gas. Best is when you go out of state and sit in your car, calmly waiting for someone to come out…and it's FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I dont like other people touching my car so i'm glad I can by law do it myself, although yesterday in the freezing weather I practically turned into a popsicle pumping my gas. I get why it would be a law to not pump your own gas, I used to work at a station, where the trucks pumping diesel especially possibly shouldn't have been given the responsibility. We once had the driver of a semi prop the nozzle open by zip tying it and walking away from the truck, and then there was a VERY large diesel spill that had to be cleaned because he wasn't there to make sure it shut off. 

I know people from other states that have absolutely no idea how to pump their own gas!


----------



## AZtortMom

smarch said:


> I dont like other people touching my car so i'm glad I can by law do it myself, although yesterday in the freezing weather I practically turned into a popsicle pumping my gas. I get why it would be a law to not pump your own gas, I used to work at a station, where the trucks pumping diesel especially possibly shouldn't have been given the responsibility. We once had the driver of a semi prop the nozzle open by zip tying it and walking away from the truck, and then there was a VERY large diesel spill that had to be cleaned because he wasn't there to make sure it shut off.
> 
> I know people from other states that have absolutely no idea how to pump their own gas!


We pump our own gas here. It was funny when my mom came to visit from NJ where the don't pump their own gas. She pulled up to a pump and sat there patiently waiting. Finally I said, "Mom what are you doing?" She was horrified when I told her she had to touch the nozzle for the gas  it was priceless


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO.
> 
> Happy Friday! ! ! !


Morning Steven


----------



## smarch

AZtortMom said:


> We pump our own gas here. It was funny when my mom came to visit from NJ where the don't pump their own gas. She pulled up to a pump and sat there patiently waiting. Finally I said, "Mom what are you doing?" She was horrified when I told her she had to touch the nozzle for the gas  it was priceless


 I'm always nervous to get gas out of state since I don't know what the states way of gas is, i'm always afraid im going to go to pump my gas and walk right into an attendant. Although it is exciting when i'm in NH because in MA we don't have the clips on the handle (although I guess a law passed and that's changing) so its so special to be able to use them, or when you find one here that they didn't break good enough and it still works, it becomes like a point to go to that station and pump


----------



## smarch

One morning I was pumping gas on my way to school, and apparently the pumps auto-shut off didn't work, next thing I knew I was standing in a puddle of gas... my car stunk all day, my shoes stunk in school and I had to change to my gym shoes... I can only imagine how bad that would have been if I wasn't right there holding the handle!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

HELLO, TFO!
Happy Friday! (or Saturday )


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> HELLO, TFO!
> Happy Friday! (or Saturday )


 Good morning! Friday!!! 



Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 117481


 This greatly confused me in the tiny image I was viewing on my screen, for a few seconds I was like what  lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Good morning! Friday!!!
> 
> 
> This greatly confused me in the tiny image I was viewing on my screen, for a few seconds I was like what  lol


What are you doing on this cold, snowy day?


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning, everyone!

It's supposed to start raining tonight. I haven't had to build a fire in the wood stove all week it's been so warm. Today I don't have any big plans, just regular work outside, cleaning up and watering.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

http://www.livescience.com/49720-conjoined-lizard-twins-quince-monitor.html
Interesting


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What are you doing on this cold, snowy day?


 Work work and more work. But then I will be going home and curling up in my chair in my Daryl blankie and watching House while drawing (that's been my life recently) my portraits of people are starting to look more and more like the character rather than just being excited since it looks human lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

@YellowTurtle 
Where's the comic?
Edit- And how's everything going.


----------



## smarch

Oh my goodness my co-workers wife cooks. And today he brought in these delicious cupcakes that had brownie at the bottom then coconut, then chocolate drizzle on top! sank like a rock but was the most delicious thing I've had in a while!


----------



## smarch




----------



## Yvonne G

Yum! Get the recipe for us.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Yum! Get the recipe for us.


 If asking an engineer for a recipe would actually result in getting the recipe I would, unfortunately i'm the only woman left here and none of the guys bake... or see the point of it... yesterday they were talking about how apparently a new 3D printer is being developed that prints food... isn't that an oven!?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> View attachment 117484


food!


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> food!


 Ah, you're one of THOSE people lol. We have one guy in the office that can basically sniff out food! like there's no hiding any from him! Should have seen his face when I put out Halloween candy, he was the first to find it. 

I get excited about food, but it must be contained lol I don't want to become known for being a food-monger


----------



## AZtortMom

smarch said:


> Ah, you're one of THOSE people lol. We have one guy in the office that can basically sniff out food! like there's no hiding any from him! Should have seen his face when I put out Halloween candy, he was the first to find it.
> 
> I get excited about food, but it must be contained lol I don't want to become known for being a food-monger


I love food too  
I'm a food hoarder


----------



## mike taylor

smarch said:


> Well its hard to have your punishment taken *seriously* when you're laughing. I'm assuming this was high school, and then kids will do stupid things anyways... if she was mean that's probably why he even did it lol, I have lots of trouble when people are not nice, and I tend to end up really not nice, even though people would never expect that.


Yeah it was in high school . He was a big joker in school most teachers loved him . When I went to the school for this one teacher asked me to get him a moo horn. Haha


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> @YellowTurtle
> Where's the comic?
> Edit- And how's everything going.


Yep, been waiting for this again. 
I have few pages left. You should be expecting it...


EDIT- Great, thank you. How's school?


----------



## smarch

AZtortMom said:


> I love food too
> I'm a food hoarder


 Oh I am too, I ate one then realized it was delicious and snuck away another and hid it in a paper towel on my desk so I could have another since food goes fast here. I mean others had 2 too but I feel selfish having more than once. 
Sometimes, especially with my history with food, I wonder if I have some sort of binge eating disorder, I mean I don't eat mass amounts but I try to hide the fact that I ever eat sweets for some weird reason. 
I make no hiding my love for coffee though! But I'm currently in a fight with caffeine, they warn you when giving blood to avoid alcohol (since 1 pint less blood= *much* less tolerance!) but caffeine is the same and I drank a coffee the day after and my stomachs been off since (the way I work when I have too many acid no-nos) So instead I'm practically falling asleep at my desk.


----------



## smarch

I'm thinking of making a thread for some of my sketched portraits, but i'm so self conscious of my work I don't know if I should..


----------



## Yvonne G

Of course you should!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I'm thinking of making a thread for some of my sketched portraits, but i'm so self conscious of my work I don't know if I should..



Oh come on! We won't laugh loudly at them. No, seriously, I think you will find us supportive and I have a feeling they are better then you think.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 117481



Now I know where my itty bitty kitty went, it went to the big city to play! lol


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I dont like other people touching my car so i'm glad I can by law do it myself, although yesterday in the freezing weather I practically turned into a popsicle pumping my gas. I get why it would be a law to not pump your own gas, I used to work at a station, where the trucks pumping diesel especially possibly shouldn't have been given the responsibility. We once had the driver of a semi prop the nozzle open by zip tying it and walking away from the truck, and then there was a VERY large diesel spill that had to be cleaned because he wasn't there to make sure it shut off.
> 
> I know people from other states that have absolutely no idea how to pump their own gas!


I know I like and want to pump my own gas.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO.
> 
> Happy Friday! ! ! !



Only a few days til your home!!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Yes I am. can you believe it, she is actually excited about meeting me.



I can believe it. Geesh David, your a nice guy, why would somebody not want to meet you?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Heading home about this time tomorrow. WOO! HOO!!!
> 
> I miss my Torts........NO! ! I miss my wife~~



This is what I get for reading the posts from newest to oldest instead of the normal way from oldest to newest. Good thing you changed that to your wife or you could have been in big trouble. lol


----------



## Jacqui

You know, if I had feelings this thread could really break my heart...


----------



## smarch

I suppose when I get home I'll post up a thread and some pictures of my recent sketches. That would be ok in the off topic section right? Its not "self promotion" right? I mean its not like I'm selling art or anything, just want to make sure it goes to the right category


----------



## Momof4

I love food too I guess that's why I enjoy cooking!
Right now my house smells like Blueberry bread!!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I suppose when I get home I'll post up a thread and some pictures of my recent sketches. That would be ok in the off topic section right? Its not "self promotion" right? I mean its not like I'm selling art or anything, just want to make sure it goes to the right category



Off Topic is the right location.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I love food too I guess that's why I enjoy cooking!
> Right now my house smells like Blueberry bread!!



It does?????? lol


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> I suppose when I get home I'll post up a thread and some pictures of my recent sketches. That would be ok in the off topic section right? Its not "self promotion" right? I mean its not like I'm selling art or anything, just want to make sure it goes to the right category



Sounds like a good place to put them! I bet they're great! I can't even draw a cute stick person! I'm so lacking in that department!


----------



## smarch

So I'm scheduled to fly down to Georgia to run a race March 7th and will be down for a few days. I haven't been on a plane since 8th grade... that was 8 years ago! I know things have changed in security since then, do piercings cause a hang up in the detectors? Say one had one somewhere they're not just going to pull out and that the piercing will close if taken out too long... should I get one of those silicone jewelries? Seriously of all the flying things I could worry about this seems to be it right now.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Sounds like a good place to put them! I bet they're great! I can't even draw a cute stick person! I'm so lacking in that department!



Your ability sounds about on my level.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> It does?????? lol



Yes it does!! 
There are pros and cons about making bread!

Pro- You can't taste test it so you save calories if your baking for others!
Con-You can't taste test or sneak some like cookies when baking for others!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> So I'm scheduled to fly down to Georgia to run a race March 7th and will be down for a few days. I haven't been on a plane since 8th grade... that was 8 years ago! I know things have changed in security since then, do piercings cause a hang up in the detectors? Say one had one somewhere they're not just going to pull out and that the piercing will close if taken out too long... should I get one of those silicone jewelries? Seriously of all the flying things I could worry about this seems to be it right now.


How fun on your flight. I am going on one fairly soon too (thanks to a sweet guy in here) and I have been wondering (but not yet at the point to look it up) about the changes. I know you have to use small containers for like toothpaste and stuff. Isn't there something about deodorant too? The last time I flew, I got the heavy duty search of my bags and body. Made the whole plane wait for me. I guess an old fat lady is the new boomer type they are looking for.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Yes it does!!
> There are pros and cons about making bread!
> 
> Pro- You can't taste test it so you save calories if your baking for others!
> Con-You can't taste test or sneak some like cookies when baking for others!



What? No sticking your finger in the middle of the loaf?


----------



## Jacqui

I think you could leave your earrings in. If you were to set off the alarm, they can do a handscanner over them.


----------



## Jacqui

Just for the heck of it...


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> How fun on your flight. I am going on one fairly soon too (thanks to a sweet guy in here) and I have been wondering (but not yet at the point to look it up) about the changes. I know you have to use small containers for like toothpaste and stuff. Isn't there something about deodorant too? The last time I flew, I got the heavy duty search of my bags and body. Made the whole plane wait for me. I guess an old fat lady is the new boomer type they are looking for.


 I'm so afraid of such a search, I don't want to be all touched and felt up and stuff by security... I don't like being touched at all!!!
I have to preform surgery of my teddy bear since when I built him I put in a few notes and a safety pin (the pin was really idiodic) and it'll look rather suspicious, plus the stuff inside has nothing to do with my life anymore and I don't want it curled up with my every night anyways. Yes I'm 21, yes I admit I still sleep with a teddy, he's my build-a-bear and he's perfect to hold to my stomach when it hurts while sleeping and helps it sit right, It doesn't really make sense in words lol, but whatever he's my teddy


----------



## smarch




----------



## dmmj

in oct. if you hear about a man letting the TSA have it, someone prob. got to handsy ( I'm dead sexy).


----------



## Momof4

Here's an amazing time lapse video of Oregon! @Cowboy_Ken & @Team Gomberg
You don't have to live in Oregon to appreciate it!


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> in oct. if you hear about a man letting the TSA have it, someone prob. got to handsy ( I'm dead sexy).


 I wonder if I just didn't put on deodorant and went smelly they'd try to avoid me... too bad I wouldn't do that to my friend who'll be sitting next to me on the plane


----------



## Jacqui

was quite fun, not,
being checked out for the plane.my jeans and bra both set off their hand scanner. Nothing like having ones underwear rolled out in public during the bag search.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> What? No sticking your finger in the middle of the loaf?


My Grammy's mother was apparently the master of poking holes in the bottom on chocolates in those boxes so you have no idea of the fillings, so she could take the ones she likes and leave the ones she didn't, holes in the bottom and all... I have yet to master that skill


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Only a few days til your home!!


IT IS TODAY! ! ! ! ! ! !

May God have Mercy on me! ! !


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> I wonder if I just didn't put on deodorant and went smelly they'd try to avoid me... too bad I wouldn't do that to my friend who'll be sitting next to me on the plane


 Did you see the Doritos the Middle Seat commercial for the Superbowl? Watched it afterwards...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

So, earlier today I had the perfect opportunity to use
YEEEAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!! 
and found this while searching-


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> So, earlier today I had the perfect opportunity to use
> YEEEAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!
> and found this while searching-
> View attachment 117538




http://mirrors.rit.edu/instantCSI/


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> http://mirrors.rit.edu/instantCSI/


You don't want to know how many times I just clicked on that.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

he tortoise people!(i wonder if anyone will notice I'm here)


----------



## jaizei

Probably not


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Probably not


i know


----------



## mike taylor

I see you! But don't care! Haha just kidding


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Said something... but then deleted it, because the way this played out is... Perfect!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how was everyones day?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i had a math test today and i feel like i didn't fail it


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Whoa! I just discovered that clicking on someone's location actually takes you to their location... never knew that.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

you will never find out where i live


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i had a math test today and i feel like i didn't fail it


Pat on the back! Great job, Nick!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Pat on the back! Great job, Nick!








Hmm.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you will never find out where i live


I already do.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

do you have any pics of your sulcata i don't think i have ever seen him/her.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I already do.
> View attachment 117545


no you don't!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> do you have any pics of your sulcata i don't think i have ever seen him/her.


Actually no, you probably haven't! I have an album, but it's not full at all


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Actually no, you probably haven't! I have an album, but it's not full at all


i no find sulcata in album


----------



## dmmj

Fellas you're the peanut butter, ladies you're the jelly, lets get together and make some sammiches!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> Fellas you're the peanut butter, ladies you're the jelly, lets get together and make some sammiches!


is that where babies come from?


----------



## Momof4

Happy Friday Night!!!


----------



## Momof4

Let's try this again! 
Happy Friday !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Let's try this again!
> Happy Friday !
> View attachment 117552


why do you have a picture of a glass of water?


----------



## tortdad

So much for getting off early today.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i had a math test today and i feel like i didn't fail it


that is great


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday Night!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


YEA friday! now its time to waist my life playing video games!


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> So much for getting off early today.




The best laid plans...


----------



## tortdad

Finely home!!!!!!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Finely home!!!!!!!!!


where were you?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> YEA friday! now its time to waist my life playing video games!


I'll just fix that for you...


russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> YEA Friday! Now it's time to waste my life playing video games!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>




How long has it been since you've had this song stuck in your head?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> How long has it been since you've had this song stuck in your head?


Since now.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> How long has it been since you've had this song stuck in your head?


...and really... Now I go need to listen to something else!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> where were you?


At his job. Earning his 'swag' through hard work...


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> ...and really... Now I go need to listen to something else!



"Sure, it's not 1985 now, but who knows what tomorrow will bring?"


----------



## dmmj

I can not tell a false hood, I am a fan of large derrieres.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I'm always nervous to get gas out of state since I don't know what the states way of gas is, i'm always afraid im going to go to pump my gas and walk right into an attendant. Although it is exciting when i'm in NH because in MA we don't have the clips on the handle (although I guess a law passed and that's changing) so its so special to be able to use them, or when you find one here that they didn't break good enough and it still works, it becomes like a point to go to that station and pump



I guess that's something I just took for granted. Closest thing I can think of is going to the gas station that has the high flow diesel pumps.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I can not tell a false hood, I am a fan of large derrieres.


----------



## tortdad

dmmj said:


> I can not tell a false hood, I am a fan of super large women, and cheese because let's face it....everyone loves cheese.


 Fix this for you brother


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> where were you?


 Working, watching all my help cry and leave early. I'm a slave driver


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> FIXED this for you brother


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, Jacqui: You got an early start this a.m., huh? No snow?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, Jacqui: You got an early start this a.m., huh? No snow?



No it's melting (upper 50s today). Well my half an hour is up.  Bye see you on Monday... unless I cheat and sneak on with my son's phone.


----------



## mike taylor

Afternoon guys and girls!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello mike


----------



## mike taylor

Hello Nick


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm going to post some greenhouse update pics soon. i planted a lot more plants in it.


----------



## mike taylor

Cool, its a nice day to build something . I think I'm going to get me some food . Then finish building my sulcata run .


----------



## Yvonne G

Afternoon? Even with the time differential, it's still morning. You must've gotten up earlier than you wanted to.

It's raining here this a.m. and I'm having a hard time going out to tend to the animals. There's a fire in the wood stove, the dog is curled up on a blanket next to the stove and all is right with the world. So far, in order to delay going outside, I've vacuumed the living room, made my bed, cleaned the cat box and swept the kitchen floor. I s'pose I could take a dust rag to the furniture...nah.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Afternoon? Even with the time differential, it's still morning. You must've gotten up earlier than you wanted to.
> 
> It's raining here this a.m. and I'm having a hard time going out to tend to the animals. There's a fire in the wood stove, the dog is curled up on a blanket next to the stove and all is right with the world. So far, in order to delay going outside, I've vacuumed the living room, made my bed, cleaned the cat box and swept the kitchen floor. I s'pose I could take a dust rag to the furniture...nah.


why is there less rain from last year? does it rain a lot in Pennsylvania?


----------



## Yvonne G

The rain here in the valley depends upon the wind from the south and the mountains. The wind and mountains usually divert the rain so we don't get much. And then there's el Nino....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

wow........


----------



## mike taylor

El Nino is a myth . By the time I eat and get to work it will be noon . When I start building I lose track of time so I was getting a early start to the day . Haha


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wow........
> View attachment 117574




I've seen that picture before. I wonder if it's photo shopped.


----------



## mike taylor

But I can't start now . Watching the wife get ready for a photo shoot . They are getting derby photos for advertising posters . So she's getting all hot and stuff . Haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all...


----------



## Jacqui

morning ken


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> I've seen that picture before. I wonder if it's photo shopped.


doesn't look photo shopped to me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No alarm felt soooooooo good today


----------



## Jacqui

so you slept in a bit


----------



## mike taylor

Someone took her sons phone! Haha good day Jacqui!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night everyone


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why is there less rain from last year? does it rain a lot in Pennsylvania?


You'll be so soggy!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Late hello!
JACQUI! While I know you're here, I'll grab a picture of out pan cookies!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## mike taylor

Well guys I got a surprise today . The female sulcata I got from Kelly is laying eggs . I'm not going to hatch them out . But its cool she is doing it . Here is a picture of her digging this morning . I'll get a picture of the eggs when she has completely finished her hard work .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Well guys I got a surprise today . The female sulcata I got from Kelly is laying eggs . I'm not going to hatch them out . But its cool she is doing it . Here is a picture of her digging this morning . I'll get a picture of the eggs when she has completely finished her hard work .


why are u no going to let them hatch?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You'll be so soggy!


i don't get it


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Well guys I got a surprise today . The female sulcata I got from Kelly is laying eggs . I'm not going to hatch them out . But its cool she is doing it . Here is a picture of her digging this morning . I'll get a picture of the eggs when she has completely finished her hard work .


Any chance you'd be getting babies even if you did?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## mike taylor

I think they would hatch . But I'm not going to add to sulcata reproduction in the US . But if I could send them back to Africa I would in a heartbeat .


----------



## mike taylor

Well guys and girls I got my fence up . Now I got to rake and build a new heated house . Then build a pond . By summer my girls should be happy .


----------



## LoutheRussian

Lou wanted to say hello but he got tired before I got the camera ready. Hope everyone is well and fine. Also I hope I didn't miss anything too drastic during my hiatus. Lou is doing well and is enjoying his much catered to life in Texas.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Well guys and girls I got my fence up . Now I got to rake and build a new heated house . Then build a pond . By summer my girls should be happy .
> 
> View attachment 117609


Love it!!!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Well guys and girls I got my fence up . Now I got to rake and build a new heated house . Then build a pond . By summer my girls should be happy .
> 
> View attachment 117609


Looking good mike


----------



## Momof4

Did you get out of painting again?


----------



## dmmj

Clowns to the left of me, jokers to the right, here I am, stuck in the middle.


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Did you get out of painting again?



I worked until 4:30 today so no painting for me. I will be painting tomorrow though. My wife bought some used bunk beds off craigslist and I've got to paint them


----------



## jaizei

@Yellow Turtle01 can't beat us so you join us?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> @Yellow Turtle01 can't beat us so you join us?


What?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Have a sneaking suspicion I know what you mean...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

This just doesn't look right.


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Looking good mike


No more construction trash! Like when you was here . I cleaned and cleaned . Tomorrow I'm going to rake then start the new house . I'm going to use the camouflage plywood from Home Depot .


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Saturday


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello tortoise poeple!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Well guys and girls I got my fence up . Now I got to rake and build a new heated house . Then build a pond . By summer my girls should be happy .
> 
> View attachment 117609


what is the wall made out of where can i find some? is it expensive?


----------



## mike taylor

Its called r panel . You get the metal sheets from a sheet metal company . Cost very by location . Around here it's a dollar a foot .


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I worked until 4:30 today so no painting for me. I will be painting tomorrow though. My wife bought some used bunk beds off craigslist and I've got to paint them


Ouch, sounds like a lot of work! 
We need before and afters!


----------



## Momof4

Feeling single tonight! I'm all alone eating take out and watching American Horror Stories!


----------



## mike taylor

You're eating good . Haha


----------



## Momof4

Ewww, don't eat while watching AHS, just to creepy and gruesome!
I usually watch it at night with headphones and my ipad.


----------



## mike taylor

I like watching goast shows . Like the haunted or goast adventures.


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> Ewww, don't eat while watching AHS, just to creepy and gruesome!
> I usually watch it at night with headphones and my ipad.



Do you think watching shows with headphones makes it better or worse...or no different?


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> You're eating good . Haha



I ordere


jaizei said:


> Do you think watching shows with headphones makes it better or worse...or no different?



Hmm, well I guess better. I like the sound quality, it's more detailed and less distracting. I only do it when my husband is sleeping and because he doesn't like scary nor do I but all my friends told me to try the show. I still can't believe I watch it! They also got me started on Orange is the New Black! Love it!! I just discovered how great netflix is about 5 months ago!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I like watching goast shows . Like the haunted or goast adventures.



Never seen them. I don't really do scary! This is out of character for me!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My dogs are special. 




What's this "personal space" you speak of?


----------



## mike taylor

I have one dog that is very smart . The other two follow his lead . To surprise you its a Boston terrier . You never have to guess his needs . If he needs food or water he will hit his bowl then look at you . If he needs to go out he will run to the door or paw at your arm . If he wants to play he will bring you his toy . The smartest dog I have ever had .


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Ouch, sounds like a lot of work!
> We need before and afters!



Nah, won't take me very long. It's already black but it's got scratches and stuff on it so I'm just slapping another coat of black on it. An hour, tops


----------



## taza

Good morning all! Its freezing rain here this morning, I'm not looking forwaed to driving in this today, but it's a short shift thank goodness. Its going to change to snow later on. I need to be on a beach sipping a martini!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

taza said:


> Good morning all! Its freezing rain here this morning, I'm not looking forwaed to driving in this today, but it's a short shift thank goodness. Its going to change to snow later on. I need to be on a beach sipping a martini!!!



Oh man! You have to work on Sunday? Even the spammers don't work on Sunday!!!


----------



## mike taylor

That should be against the law! No work on Sunday! Unless it's for the tortoises .


----------



## jaizei

Slackers


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey everyone.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cartoon of the day:


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> Cartoon of the day:
> View attachment 117696
> 
> View attachment 117697


Right?
It's called tv programming for a reason. "Now back to your regularly scheduled program..."


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Slackers



Oh no...are you working today too?


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Sunday all


----------



## Momof4

Happy Sunday back!

We are having sports dilemmas in the house this morning! To many choices, he made the competitive B team w/ a coach my kid doesn't like but wants to play etc. But also wants to try football. These decision effects his fall sport. Poor kid, he's only 11. Trying to give him the pro/cons.


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Happy Sunday back!
> 
> We are having sports dilemmas in the house this morning! To many choices, he made the competitive B team w/ a coach my kid doesn't like but wants to play etc. But also wants to try football. These decision effects his fall sport. Poor kid, he's only 11. Trying to give him the pro/cons.


Wow! That makes for a very busy boy indeed!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

its very windy outside


----------



## bouaboua

Home.

Good to be home!!！!！


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its very windy outside


And rain........But we needed.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Home.
> 
> Good to be home!!！!！


Welcome home!


----------



## taza

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man! You have to work on Sunday? Even the spammers don't work on Sunday!!!


Ya i work almost every Sunday, I hate it but transit runs 365 days a year.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Welcome home!


Thank you My Lady. I slept for 12 hours last night! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Ouch, sounds like a lot of work!
> We need before and afters!



Well, my old lady decided to not repaint it black which creates a lot more work for me. I should have known better, lol. What I thought was just going to be simply slapping a cote of black over the existing black paint turned into a full days work. 

She wants it red so I spent half a day today sanding it down going to the store and putting the first cote of red paint on. I think it's going to take 3 cotes to cover well. I'll spend a night or two sometime this week putting the rest of the paint on. Then next weekend I can take it upstairs. I've got to order some mattress for it too. 

Here's a pic of it so far.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Home.
> 
> Good to be home!!！!！




YEA!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Well, my old lady decided to not repaint it black which creates a lot more work for me. I should have known better, lol. What I thought was just going to be simply slapping a cote of black over the existing black paint turned into a full days work.
> 
> She wants it red so I spent half a day today sanding it down going to the store and putting the first cote of red paint on. I think it's going to take 3 cotes to cover well. I'll spend a night or two sometime this week putting the rest of the paint on. Then next weekend I can take it upstairs. I've got to order some mattress for it too.
> 
> Here's a pic of it so far.
> View attachment 117757
> 
> View attachment 117758



Aw, daddy's little helper! Will this be his first big boy bed?


----------



## mike taylor

Man Kevin I'm glad its you and not me . I hate painting but my wife loves redoing old furniture. 9 times out of 10 one little piece she finds and redoes I end up having to move crap all around the house. So needless to say I hate it when she finds something to paint . Hey by the way how many bags of cement did you use on the big pond you made? I'm going to do something like yours in the new run .


----------



## Yvonne G

That must not be a Harley...there's no oil spot on the floor under it!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> YEA!!!


Thank you Yvonne....Come to my surprise. 

Both desert tortoise baby are so big already. I will getting a new glass reptile case couple from now. One of them will get a new home.


----------



## Moozillion

Temporarily signing off: the surgery re-constructing my thumb joint is tomorrow, so between being on heavy narcotics and not using my right hand, I won't be posting for a few weeks...but I'll be lurking!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> Temporarily signing off: the surgery re-constructing my thumb joint is tomorrow, so between being on heavy narcotics and not using my right hand, I won't be posting for a few weeks...but I'll be lurking!!!!


Sending good vibes for your surgery. I hope for a speedy recovery


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> Well, my old lady decided to not repaint it black which creates a lot more work for me. I should have known better, lol. What I thought was just going to be simply slapping a cote of black over the existing black paint turned into a full days work.
> 
> She wants it red so I spent half a day today sanding it down going to the store and putting the first cote of red paint on. I think it's going to take 3 cotes to cover well. I'll spend a night or two sometime this week putting the rest of the paint on. Then next weekend I can take it upstairs. I've got to order some mattress for it too.
> 
> Here's a pic of it so far.
> View attachment 117757
> 
> View attachment 117758


Great job! ! !Your kids like the red color?? or this is the boss's call?? and I like your bike! ! !! !


----------



## bouaboua

Moozillion said:


> Temporarily signing off: the surgery re-constructing my thumb joint is tomorrow, so between being on heavy narcotics and not using my right hand, I won't be posting for a few weeks...but I'll be lurking!!!!


Hahahaha......Me too have a procedure tomorrow, Need to check-in into hospital at 7:30 AM.

Best wish and outcome for both of us. God Bless! ! ! !!


----------



## tortdad

Good luck tomorrow guys!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Agree, good luck!


----------



## bouaboua

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Agree, good luck!





tortdad said:


> Good luck tomorrow guys!!


Thank you both! ! !


----------



## leigti

taza said:


> Ya i work almost every Sunday, I hate it but transit runs 365 days a year.


I'm sorry you have to work on Sundays but from a person who depends on the bus a lot I wish ours ran on Sundays. if it is your only form of transportation sometimes it is very appreciated.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Hahahaha......Me too have a procedure tomorrow, Need to check-in into hospital at 7:30 AM.
> 
> Best wish and outcome for both of us. God Bless! ! ! !!


Oh! I pray your surgery goes well too my friend! Speedy recovery for you as well!


----------



## Moozillion

bouaboua said:


> Hahahaha......Me too have a procedure tomorrow, Need to check-in into hospital at 7:30 AM.
> 
> Best wish and outcome for both of us. God Bless! ! ! !!


And I have to check in at 7:30 too!

Yes, indeed: good luck to you!!


----------



## mike taylor

Good luck you two . Best wishes to you guys . If it makes you fill better I have to go to the dentist on the 12th to get some teeth fixed . The ole drill and fill . Not looking forward to it at all .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

who won the 1000000 post thing?


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah who won? I totally forgot thanks for the reminder Nick! ( aka Newt Swinger )


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Yeah who won? I totally forgot thanks for the reminder Nick! ( aka Newt Swinger )


i hate you. the person who won is suppose to be revealed today.


----------



## tortdad

Idk. I keep checking back on that thread but don't see a winner.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Good luck you two . Best wishes to you guys . If it makes you fill better I have to go to the dentist on the 12th to get some teeth fixed . The ole drill and fill . Not looking forward to it at all .


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA........Thank you Mike. 

Best wish and have fun with that also! ! ! ! !! You can ask your wife to hold your hand if you scare.


----------



## mike taylor

Nope not scared at all . I don't like the gas it freaks me out! But without it I freak out even more . The wife makes fun of me when I talk all dumb after .


----------



## mike taylor

Nick what did I do now? I said thanks for the reminder .


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Temporarily signing off: the surgery re-constructing my thumb joint is tomorrow, so between being on heavy narcotics and not using my right hand, I won't be posting for a few weeks...but I'll be lurking!!!!




You won't be able to stay away. I see a one finger'd post or two in your future.


----------



## mike taylor

I know if I broke both of my hands I would type with my nose . I type with my thumb now on my phone . So can't be to bad . Haha


----------



## mike taylor

So Yvonne are you one hundred doll hairs richer?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Moozillion said:


> Temporarily signing off: the surgery re-constructing my thumb joint is tomorrow, so between being on heavy narcotics and not using my right hand, I won't be posting for a few weeks...but I'll be lurking!!!!


You better show up! If not, I'll have
no one to like my posts! I hope for you an easy surgery and fast pain free recovery. You will be missed.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Oh no...are you working today too?



I work everyday if there's something to do. Though I am looking forward to a day off.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I saw this truck while in town today. Unfortunately, I didn't get a look at the driver.


----------



## mike taylor

A truck load of bimbos? Nope not for me . Haha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> A truck load of bimbos? Nope not for me . Haha


whats a bimbo?


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I saw this truck while in town today. Unfortunately, I didn't get a look at the driver.
> View attachment 117771





mike taylor said:


> A truck load of bimbos? Nope not for me . Haha


I would die a happy man inside that truck


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats a bimbo?



Speaking of, Kevin's post is even funnier if you use the original definition of the word.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Speaking of, Kevin's post is even funnier if you use the original definition of the word.


what? who's kevin?


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Well, my old lady decided to not repaint it black which creates a lot more work for me. I should have known better, lol. What I thought was just going to be simply slapping a cote of black over the existing black paint turned into a full days work.
> 
> She wants it red so I spent half a day today sanding it down going to the store and putting the first cote of red paint on. I think it's going to take 3 cotes to cover well. I'll spend a night or two sometime this week putting the rest of the paint on. Then next weekend I can take it upstairs. I've got to order some mattress for it too.
> 
> Here's a pic of it so far.
> View attachment 117757
> 
> View attachment 117758


Looks really nice! I love the color!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> You won't be able to stay away. I see a one finger'd post or two in your future.


HAHAHAHA!!!! You're so right! I WILL be able to use my left hand- which should be a trip!
I'm going to try REEEEALY hard not to post when I'm still taking narcotics- I might embarrass myself!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Good luck you two! You will be in my thoughts and praying for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Moozillion

mike taylor said:


> Good luck you two . Best wishes to you guys . If it makes you fill better I have to go to the dentist on the 12th to get some teeth fixed . The ole drill and fill . Not looking forward to it at all .


GOOD LUCK!!! Although I love my dentist, and she's the closest thing to a truly pain-free dentist I've ever had, that SOUND OF THE DRILL....!!!! It gets me every time!


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> Good luck tomorrow guys!!


THANK you!!!


----------



## tortdad

Moozillion said:


> THANK you!!!



Take it from someone with more pins in screws in him than your local Home Depot. 
Be a good girl and take you pain meds as prescribed. If they say every 4 hours than take them every 4 hours. Even if you have to set an alarm clock to wake you up and even if you don't think you need one yet. 

There is no pain like bone or nerve pain. People like to skip a dose or two because you don't think it hurts enough to take one. Then it hurts so bad it takes twice the amount of meds to get your pain back in control. So be a good girl an take your meds. That goes for you too Stephen (minus the good girl part) 

I'll be thinking of you two tomorrow so do this worry wart a favor and post up sometime so we know your home


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> Speaking of, Kevin's post is even funnier if you use the original definition of the word.



No, no it's not


----------



## mike taylor

Bimbos in a truck and you locked in, I believe they would drive you crazy and make you choke yourself with a belt . Haha Then again you may die from the hair spray .


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Bimbo bakery. Mainly bread and such. 

Hope your surgery goes well!

We've been painting lots getting ready for this upcoming family visit. So close to getting the house "done". I know it'll never be fully done, haha.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Guess my quotes didn't work but eh, you know who I was responding to. 

Can't believe it's Monday and time to go back to work already.


----------



## mike taylor

When you get your house 100 % finished you'll sell it . Sad but true .


----------



## leigti

Moozillion said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!! You're so right! I WILL be able to use my left hand- which should be a trip!
> I'm going to try REEEEALY hard not to post when I'm still taking narcotics- I might embarrass myself!!!!


If you have an iPhone just dictate everything. it only takes one finger to hit the dictate button


----------



## leigti

Good luck you guys on your surgeries and your dentist appointment. I have my surgery a week from tomorrow. What's going on with all us TFO people?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello.


----------



## leigti

Hello.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

whats going on?


----------



## mike taylor

So its almost bed time and no winners? Whats up with that?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> So its almost bed time and no winners? Whats up with that?


 wheres my money?


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> Take it from someone with more pins in screws in him than your local Home Depot.
> Be a good girl and take you pain meds as prescribed. If they say every 4 hours than take them every 4 hours. Even if you have to set an alarm clock to wake you up and even if you don't think you need one yet.
> 
> There is no pain like bone or nerve pain. People like to skip a dose or two because you don't think it hurts enough to take one. Then it hurts so bad it takes twice the amount of meds to get your pain back in control. So be a good girl an take your meds. That goes for you too Stephen (minus the good girl part)
> 
> I'll be thinking of you two tomorrow so do this worry wart a favor and post up sometime so we know your home


Thanks, tortdad- I appreciate you sharing your experience! ...and I WILL heed your advice!


----------



## Momof4

leigti said:


> Good luck you guys on your surgeries and your dentist appointment. I have my surgery a week from tomorrow. What's going on with all us TFO people?



Not a TFO'er but my husband has a colonoscopy on Wed. The clear liquid diet starts Tues. He's gonna be a bear!


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> Not a TFO'er but my husband has a colonoscopy on Wed. The clear liquid diet starts Tues. He's gonna be a bear!


The prep is the worst part of that test.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm just sitting in bed watching netflix and eating frosting.... what am i doing with my life?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey everyone


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cartoon of the day:


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Monday


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday


Hello.


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello.


Hi *waves*


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> So Yvonne are you one hundred doll hairs richer?



No, sorry to say, I'm not. But Josh did say the winner would be chosen at random, not by popular vote.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning! 
Lots of errands today! It's been 81 here and I'm not quite ready for this! I do enjoy cloudy drizzly days in Feb, not summer weather! The torts do enjoy it though. 

I think it's time to set up my hummingbird feeders. I do love them coming around. 
Hope everyone has a nice day!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> Lots of errands today! It's been 81 here and I'm not quite ready for this! I do enjoy cloudy drizzly days in Feb, not summer weather! The torts do enjoy it though.
> 
> I think it's time to set up my hummingbird feeders. I do love them coming around.
> Hope everyone has a nice day!


I've got my feeders up and boy they are popular! I have about 10 hummingbirds now


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> Lots of errands today! It's been 81 here and I'm not quite ready for this! I do enjoy cloudy drizzly days in Feb, not summer weather! The torts do enjoy it though.
> 
> I think it's time to set up my hummingbird feeders. I do love them coming around.
> Hope everyone has a nice day!



It's warm here too. We had a drizzly week-end, but this a.m. I went outside to do my morning tortoise chores in short sleeves (as opposed to the heavy duty jacket I've been wearing.)

I have two flowering pear trees and they're just a-hummin' with bees.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> I've got my feeders up and boy they are popular! I have about 10 hummingbirds now




I would like to have hummingbird feeders, but I have so many cats. I'd hate to entice the birds only to have the cats catch them. I love the iridescent colors on the males!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I finally finished tearing down Dudley's old house. It was pretty disgusting. I spent more money than I could afford and bought redwood 2x4's to frame his old house, and almost every single one of them has termites in them. I shoulda' just went with fir or pine. I had put down cement stepping stones as the base, then a 4x8 piece of scrap 1 inch plywood that I had kept (treasured) on top of the cement. That piece of plywood was so rotten that it came up in pieces. Not a bit of it was even salvageable for the wood stove. ...and by the way, I LOVE my new Bosch drill/driver!!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hello!! Long time no tort talk. Sorry for being a crappy member, I have had some issues I was dealing with and needed to close my world off for a bit. But I'm back now


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Feeling single tonight! I'm all alone eating take out and watching American Horror Stories!
> View attachment 117627


Last time I had one of those boxes, it came with a little red eared slider...


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Home.
> 
> Good to be home!!！!！



Glad your back!!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Well, my old lady decided to not repaint it black which creates a lot more work for me. I should have known better, lol. What I thought was just going to be simply slapping a cote of black over the existing black paint turned into a full days work.



I agree, red is so much better.


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> Temporarily signing off: the surgery re-constructing my thumb joint is tomorrow, so between being on heavy narcotics and not using my right hand, I won't be posting for a few weeks...but I'll be lurking!!!!



Hope it goes well.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Hahahaha......Me too have a procedure tomorrow, Need to check-in into hospital at 7:30 AM.
> 
> Best wish and outcome for both of us. God Bless! ! ! !!



Nothing serious I hope and good luck to you also.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Not a TFO'er but my husband has a colonoscopy on Wed. The clear liquid diet starts Tues. He's gonna be a bear!



This sounds like the worse of the lot.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I've got my feeders up and boy they are popular! I have about 10 hummingbirds now



This is what I am.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Hello!! Long time no tort talk. Sorry for being a crappy member, I have had some issues I was dealing with and needed to close my world off for a bit. But I'm back now



*hugs* ... and your not a crappy member.


----------



## Jacqui

*Afternoon all! *


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what is the wall made out of where can i find some? is it expensive?



You can use the metal roofing sheets and those are fairly cheap and hold up well to sulcatas.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 117600


I need one of those!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Everyone who's had and is having a surgery soon...





I hope it goes well!


----------



## Jacqui

LOL love that kitty and ditto the thought.


----------



## Jacqui

....walks away since nobody wants to talk to me... *sniffle sniffle*


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> ....walks away since nobody wants to talk to me... *sniffle sniffle*


Hey! Come back! I will talk to you! Chasing after Jacqui*


----------



## jaizei

Does that mean it's safe to come out?


----------



## smarch

This weather is literally killing me. Zapped energy, been really irritable and down lately. Need care packages in the form of boxed up sunshine. I don't think Franklin appreciates me trying to hog his artificial suns.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Glad your back!!


Thank you my Lady. Glad to be home! ! ! !


----------



## dmmj

I'm brian williams, no honest I am. really!


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> I'm brian williams, no honest I am. really!



David, today you made me laugh and cry! You wear many hats!


----------



## mike taylor

Hello peeps!


----------



## mike taylor

Hello Mike, how was your day?


----------



## mike taylor

It was ok for a Monday .


----------



## bouaboua

Steven had a good day too.


----------



## mike taylor

Man you're talking to yourself!


----------



## bouaboua

What Mike will have for dinner tonight??


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah I know it's fun! You should try it .


----------



## bouaboua

I think someone is talking to me.


----------



## mike taylor

I think I just did .


----------



## mike taylor

You know I believe you're right .


----------



## bouaboua

I think I should start to working on a new outdoor enclosure for my lone male marginated tortoise.


----------



## bouaboua

I'm pretty sure now....Someone are talking to me...............


----------



## mike taylor

Hey Steven you jumped in on my conversation with myself . Haha We are at the ball park with my middle son . So I have no idea whats for dinner . Maybe take out .


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Mike! !! 

How are you Sir??

My wife and I are about to go out to have some dead fish for dinner. She like sushi.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Hey Steven you jumped in on my conversation with myself . Haha We are at the ball park with my middle son . So I have no idea whats for dinner . Maybe take out .


Enjoy the game. I can see couple home-run here from your team.....


----------



## mike taylor

I like my fish cooked . Haha


----------



## wellington

It's official, you two have finally lost it. Don't worry, it eventually happens to us all I heard. It happened to Jacqui a long time ago


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


> Enjoy the game. I can see couple home-run here from your team.....


Its just practice . Have a nice date with the wife . I bet she's happy you are home .


----------



## mike taylor

Got a update pot roast for dinner! Yum venison!


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I'm brian williams, no honest I am. really!




Hm-m-m...been telling lies on TV again, huh?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## mike taylor

Well as promised here are her eggs. I counted 18 not bad for a little momma .


----------



## Elohi

Heyyyyy y'all.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Well as promised here are her eggs. I counted 18 not bad for a little momma .



So it's scrambled eggs for breakfast


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Got a update pot roast for dinner! Yum venison!


Gone......All gone.....No photos Sorry.

Only a big smile on my wife's face. Priceless! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Little sleepy now, Should go to bed now? No too early, I will wake up at 2 or 3 something.


----------



## bouaboua

But I'm so tire......Where is Swag when I needed??


----------



## bouaboua

It will be sunny tomorrow, will be a great time to start working on the new outdoor enclosure. But I need to go to LA for three days.


----------



## bouaboua

Am I talking to myself? What did you do to me Mike?????


----------



## bouaboua

~~~~~


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm having bacon and eggs for dinner.


----------



## bouaboua

I need to rearrange my entire backyard to open more space for more torts to be outdoor this summer. Fun, Fun, Fun! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

My dead fish taste good too.............And you just give me idea for Breakfast tomorrow.

Thank you Ken! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

try to stay awake! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> try to stay awake! ! ! !


Welcome home, Steven. And I could fall asleep easy right now.


----------



## mike taylor

Sorry Steven I rubbed of on you . Kevin they are in the cold ground . Don't know if they will hatch . Don't want to breed them . So no help from me . If its mother nature's will then so be it . You ready for babies at your house? I don't have room for 18 more tortoises . Sounds mean but I don't want Kelly ending up with all these babies in five years .


----------



## smarch

Went outside in a bikini today, figured i may trick the sun into thinking its time to come out... Failed. (Have a selfie but well... Nope pretty sure my chest isn't necessary or 'appropriate')



Woke up Franklin to give him a bath while I stuck my face under his MVB. "Not for human use" but desperate times call for desperate measures. Feel a little better from the 'sun' that is artificial UVs. Thinking about going into hibernation, I've been pigging out so this should be the time I wean off food to empty my guy so food doesn't rot in it? I'm half serious. Wake me up when the sun comes out, I'm ok with snow but can we please get sun my mood is dying!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Well as promised here are her eggs. I counted 18 not bad for a little momma .


can you just give me all the babies?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> But I'm so tire......Where is Swag when I needed??


im here


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

the tortoise forums has been quiet lately. anyone still alive?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> can you just give me all the babies?


What would you do with 18 sulcata in Pennsylvania? The whole forum has been very quiet lately.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> What would you do with 18 sulcata in Pennsylvania? The whole forum has been very quiet lately.


they would be my baby sulcatas and they would all have names and i would care for them really well!


----------



## leigti

You better have a few acres and a really warm heated shed.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> You better have a few acres and a really warm heated shed.


its 5 acres and there is a guest house! now mike needs tot give me all those babies!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its 5 acres and there is a guest house! now mike needs tot give me all those babies!


Maybe you could just run a rescue, there are plenty of big tortoises out there needing a home. Then you could just raise one or two from hatchlings. Just to say you did  or raise hatchlings of smaller species so that you can have more of them


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hi lo! How's the forum this fine evening? In today's news Lou pooped in my hand.... Again


----------



## leigti

LoutheRussian said:


> Hi lo! How's the forum this fine evening? In today's news Lou pooped in my hand.... Again


How sweet!


----------



## LoutheRussian

leigti said:


> How sweet!


Its how I know he cares


----------



## mike taylor

Try picking up a 60 pound sulcata and have her pee on you . Trust me it sucks . Don't ask how I know I just do . One other thing I've learned don't hand bale grass with out walking the yard for dog poop . Don't ask how I learned that one either.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

LoutheRussian said:


> Hi lo! How's the forum this fine evening? In today's news Lou pooped in my hand.... Again


Mine are are well behaved and refined tortoises. They do no hand pooping.


----------



## mike taylor

So how you liking Texas Luke?


----------



## mike taylor

Nick these are leopacatas they cost a grip . Like 10, 000 a piece .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Nick these are leopacatas they cost a grip . Like 10, 000 a piece .


ewwwwwww mix species i no want them no more.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Nick these are leopacatas they cost a grip . Like 10, 000 a piece .


are they really leo scully mixes?


----------



## mike taylor

I was joking with you Nick . But she is dark like a leopard .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I was joking with you Nick . But she is dark like a leopard .


so you are giving me all the babies?


----------



## mike taylor

There's no babies to give . Just think of all them homeless tortoises in shelters . You can save them . Kelly gets in like 20 a year he has to find homes for . I made a promise to him I wouldn't breed her . I'm a man of my word . After all if you can't keep your word what kind of a man would you be .


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> There's no babies to give . Just think of all them homeless tortoises in shelters . You can save them . Kelly gets in like 20 a year he has to find homes for . I made a promise to him I wouldn't breed her . I'm a man of my word . After all if you can't keep your word what kind of a man would you be .


I think it is good that you are not breeding her. it will just lead to more homeless tortoises.and big ones to boot.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> There's no babies to give . Just think of all them homeless tortoises in shelters . You can save them . Kelly gets in like 20 a year he has to find homes for . I made a promise to him I wouldn't breed her . I'm a man of my word . After all if you can't keep your word what kind of a man would you be .


so i should ask Kelly for free sulcatas?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> There's no babies to give . Just think of all them homeless tortoises in shelters . You can save them . Kelly gets in like 20 a year he has to find homes for . I made a promise to him I wouldn't breed her . I'm a man of my word . After all if you can't keep your word what kind of a man would you be .


i understand. its for the best


----------



## LoutheRussian

mike taylor said:


> So how you liking Texas Luke?


The only good thing about Texas is that it's BYOB at the strip clubs and that they are open till five. My job is cool too. Mostly because I spend my day with horses and don't have to talk to people much. Other than I hate it here, not having any friends or a way to meet people has made it lonely too the point where I'm contemplating making some poor choices.


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> The only good thing about Texas is that it's BYOB at the strip clubs and that they are open till five. My job is cool too. Mostly because I spend my day with horses and don't have to talk to people much. Other than I hate it here, not having any friends or a way to meet people has made it lonely too the point where I'm contemplating making some poor choices.


Hello Luke. May this post find you well!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey Guys.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

You say: "Freedom of expression and speech is un-debatable". I sense a contradiction.


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Morning!


Morning.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I really don't have time to take this morning. Just saying hi. We've had some major wind/rain storms go through my area. We lost our oldest, biggest apple tree. It blew down and of course it had to fall across a fence corner taking out three fence lines at once!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I really don't have time to take this morning. Just saying hi. We've had some major wind/rain storms go through my area. We lost our oldest, biggest apple tree. It blew down and of course it had to fall across a fence corner taking out three fence lines at once!


! Must've been some nasty wind!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello!


----------



## smarch

Good morning all! Somewhat perked up right now... probably due to the coffee sitting next to me. 
Did I mention they're talking another large storm Thursday?
its been 17 days and Worcester is topping 73" of snow... in 17 days! someone come steal me and Nank! Thankfully Nank's none the wiser about the crummy weather outside, he actually adjusts well to winter... me on the other hand...


----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei

I don't think I've experienced that much snow cumulatively my entire life


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everyone! It's going to be another nice day here. I'll be outside cleaning up the mess I made demolishing Dudley's old house. 

I'm still cooking two batches of YF eggs. I'm not holding out any hope that they're going to hatch.

@mike taylor : The tortoise that laid all those eggs was a sulcata? It doesn't look like a sulcata in the picture. Had she been with a male? 

@smarch : You're a braver person than I. Give me sunshine over snow any day!!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I really don't have time to take this morning. Just saying hi. We've had some major wind/rain storms go through my area. We lost our oldest, biggest apple tree. It blew down and of course it had to fall across a fence corner taking out three fence lines at once!



What a shame to lose your oldest tree! I bet it was beautiful in bloom! 
Sorry about the fence , just added work I'm sure you didn't need.


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Good morning all! Somewhat perked up right now... probably due to the coffee sitting next to me.
> Did I mention they're talking another large storm Thursday?
> its been 17 days and Worcester is topping 73" of snow... in 17 days! someone come steal me and Nank! Thankfully Nank's none the wiser about the crummy weather outside, he actually adjusts well to winter... me on the other hand...



I feel so bad for you! That is way to much snow for anyone! I can't believe you drive in it too!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everyone! It's going to be another nice day here. I'll be outside cleaning up the mess I made demolishing Dudley's old house.
> 
> I'm still cooking two batches of YF eggs. I'm not holding out any hope that they're going to hatch.
> 
> @mike taylor : The tortoise that laid all those eggs was a sulcata? It doesn't look like a sulcata in the picture. Had she been with a male?
> 
> @smarch : You're a braver person than I. Give me sunshine over snow any day!!


how many YF eggs do you have?


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> @smarch : You're a braver person than I. Give me sunshine over snow any day!!


 I like snow, but usually theres a storm then sunny days after.... its been storm after storm and no sun, at this point I'd trade the snow for sun! I was not kidding about sticking my face under Nank's UVB! I may go out and buy a vit. D supplemt for myself... considering eating a spoonful of Nank's Calcium/D3... why are tortoise supplies my solution to all of this!? #TortoiseOwnerProblems


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> I like snow, but usually theres a storm then sunny days after.... its been storm after storm and no sun, at this point I'd trade the snow for sun! I was not kidding about sticking my face under Nank's UVB! I may go out and buy a vit. D supplemt for myself... considering eating a spoonful of Nank's Calcium/D3... why are tortoise supplies my solution to all of this!? #TortoiseOwnerProblems


i think your slowly becoming a tortoise!


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> I feel so bad for you! That is way to much snow for anyone! I can't believe you drive in it too!


 At this point its not the slick roads that are the problem, since that's a thing you get used to living up here, drive slow, very slowly apply brakes and utilize downshifting when you have to (we live on a pretty nasty hill and curve so its almost a must). 
The real problem is the snowbanks! I have a short lil Subaru Legacy, the amount of snowbanks at this point I really cant see over them at all! Its terrifying to hear (and terrifying that this is true!) When you pull out of somewhere its literally become, inch forward out as much as you can, take a deep breath, hope no car is coming or that they see you and slow, and practically floor it out...


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i think your slowly becoming a tortoise!


 Desperate times call for desperate measures! And theres worse things I could be turning into.


----------



## smarch

Ugh my stomach did NOT like the doughnut I had this morning.. sank like a rock. Now my stomach is making alien noises and I feel absolutely miserable...at least the pain is familiar and its not nausea. I just want to curl up and go back to bed, I didn't even get to finish my coffee


----------



## Elohi

I'd totally eat a doughnut if I were feeling brave. Wheat and I are not friends. Add the dough conditioners and the sugar and it's like poison lol. 
But I LOVE doughnuts...so I avoid any possibility of coming into contact with them. Avoidance is my best tool.


----------



## Elohi

Sorry it wasn't an agreeable doughnut


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

im so glad I'm young and i can eat what ever i want! hahaha!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm so glad I'm young and I can eat whatever I want! Hahaha!


Fixed this for you. No thanks needed


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I'd totally eat a doughnut if I were feeling brave. Wheat and I are not friends. Add the dough conditioners and the sugar and it's like poison lol.
> But I LOVE doughnuts...so I avoid any possibility of coming into contact with them. Avoidance is my best tool.


 Hard to play avoidance when I go to Dunkins almost everyday to get a coffee... and it was a cookie dough doughnut who can turn one of those down!? ...Well now I can cuz i'm not going through this again!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Hard to play avoidance when I go to Dunkins almost everyday to get a coffee... and it was a cookie dough doughnut who can turn one of those down!? ...Well now I can cuz i'm not going through this again!


That reminds me: I'd better memorize my poem. We're going to recite our poems on Thursday in front of the entire class. We're going to eat doughnuts as well. Yum. So, how has your day been Sarah?


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im so glad I'm young and i can eat what ever i want! hahaha!


Don't worry. You're time is coming.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> Don't worry. You're time is coming.


never!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everyone! It's going to be another nice day here. I'll be outside cleaning up the mess I made demolishing Dudley's old house.
> 
> I'm still cooking two batches of YF eggs. I'm not holding out any hope that they're going to hatch.
> 
> @mike taylor : The tortoise that laid all those eggs was a sulcata? It doesn't look like a sulcata in the picture. Had she been with a male?
> 
> @smarch : You're a braver person than I. Give me sunshine over snow any day!!


Yes it is a sulcata . She as been with one of Kelly's males and Harry my male . She layed 18 eggs . I'll trade you sulcatas for yellows . Haha they may be scrambled eggs by the time they get to you . I have never seen a sulcata as dark as her . We was joking saying it maybe a leopacata . Dark brown crazy . Wish she was a little smoother because her color is beautiful .


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Yes it is a sulcata . She as been with one of Kelly's males and Harry my male . She layed 18 eggs . I'll trade you sulcatas for yellows . Haha they may be scrambled eggs by the time they get to you . I have never seen a sulcata as dark as her . We was joking saying it maybe a leopacata . Dark brown crazy . Wish she was a little smoother because her color is beautiful .


She's beautiful indeed! I love the dark sullies


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> That reminds me: I'd better memorize my poem. We're going to recite our poems on Thursday in front of the entire class. We're going to eat doughnuts as well. Yum. So, how has your day been Sarah?


 I write poetry but in high school when we read them in front of classes I had to make others go up for me, its like the poems I write are too personal, and while people wont understand them in the way I do its still really personal to me (and why I haven't taken a college poetry class)

Minus the pain my day's been good, I think I see sun peaking out of the clouds!


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> never!


 Remember, I'm only 21, and these things started when I was 17!


----------



## Abdulla6169

I wrote this just now, I'd like criticism:
*Through the Rubble*

An Explosion of Fire 
souls lost:
A boy separated from his mother.

Through the destruction
He survived,
with a shattered soul.

His gray hands
Covered in cuts
Will never stop searching.

From his eyes tears flow:
They run into his mouth .
He cries in anguish 
His chest trembles,
in the dark.


----------



## tortdad

LoutheRussian said:


> The only good thing about Texas is that it's BYOB at the strip clubs and that they are open till five. My job is cool too. Mostly because I spend my day with horses and don't have to talk to people much. Other than I hate it here, not having any friends or a way to meet people has made it lonely too the point where I'm contemplating making some poor choices.



So make the drive south on the weekend and come BBQ with me and @mike taylor. We'll give you a big texas welcome.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I wrote this just now, I'd like criticism:
> *Through the Rubble*
> 
> An Explosion of Fire
> souls lost:
> A boy separated from his mother.
> 
> Through the destruction
> He survived,
> with a shattered soul.
> 
> His gray hands
> Covered in cuts
> Will never stop searching.
> 
> From his eyes tears flow:
> They run into his mouth .
> He cries in anguish
> His chest trembles,
> in the dark.


 Wow, umm I have no criticism, and I usually have at least something even if in my classes I never voice them. That's absolutely beautiful and emotional. You said it was based on an event right? I'd just make sure to make it clear somehow what it was about if that's not a thing people would instantly know.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Wow, umm I have no criticism, and I usually have at least something even if in my classes I never voice them. That's absolutely beautiful and emotional. You said it was based on an event right? I'd just make sure to make it clear somehow what it was about if that's not a thing people would instantly know.


It's based on events in real life (that I haven't experienced). The story in the poem is part of my imagination. Check the PM I'll send you about the event that this poem is about.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## smarch

And thus my Seasonal Affective Disorder (SAD) continues, newest annoyance: people at work talking, its like all of a sudden everyone's talking really loud and all I hear is like a giant rumble. I just want to hear my music!


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how many YF eggs do you have?




I don't remember, but there are two batches. One was found on top of the ground and had been sitting in the sun for a long time before I saw them. They probably won't hatch because they got too hot. The other batch has been in there a very long time, and came from the largest female. I've never seen my male bother her.


----------



## Yvonne G

This crazy weather. When I first went outside this a.m. the sun was shining and it was a little breezy. I did my chores and cleaned up my mess, then came inside and washed the dishes and the kitchen floor. Then I went back outside, and br-r-r-r-r. It's overcast, no sun, windy and cold! So I came back inside and made a fire!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> What a shame to lose your oldest tree! I bet it was beautiful in bloom!
> Sorry about the fence , just added work I'm sure you didn't need.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> This crazy weather. When I first went outside this a.m. the sun was shining and it was a little breezy. I did my chores and cleaned up my mess, then came inside and washed the dishes and the kitchen floor. Then I went back outside, and br-r-r-r-r. It's overcast, no sun, windy and cold! So I came back inside and made a fire!!


 If I understood the weather correct a low pressure cold front is coming through, which is probably what happened, when that hits us its basically going to suck a storm from the sea and pound us with "significant accumulations of snow" no one will even tell us how much...


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow, Ken. It looks like you can just dig a hole with a back hoe and pull that tree back into the hole!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Wow, Ken. It looks like you can just dig a hole with a back hoe and pull that tree back into the hole!!



That's what I was thinking!! Worth a try!


----------



## Momof4

I get nothing done on my kids short days at school. Every Tues they get out at 12:25. I guess I did get my workout in and took care of the pets.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Moozillian! I hope your surgery went very well! 
Get well soon


----------



## smarch

Apparently my sister got a flat tire in her new (to her) car, thankfully she was at work checking up on her hours so she's in a parking lot not on the side of the road. I wonder if "not the type of girl to learn to change a tire" will have her mind changed now. My dad just left to go rescue her (since we have AAA but they're not very timely in their arrival here). Glad I know how to change a tire, and I have a fix-a-flat can as well as a cigarette lighter powered air compressor (also good for wheel chair tires in emergencies lol)


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Hello Luke. May this post find you well!


I am doing great. At a bbq joint now about to get my grub on!!


----------



## LoutheRussian

tortdad said:


> So make the drive south on the weekend and come BBQ with me and @mike taylor. We'll give you a big texas welcome.


I work weekends. I have Tuesday afternoon Saturday afternoon off and Wednesday I'm off all day


----------



## smarch

the most beautiful thing I've seen all day


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> View attachment 117986
> 
> the most beautiful thing I've seen all day


That doesn't look like a photo of me


----------



## RosieRedfoot

C'mon tax return! Show up in my bank account! Wishful thinking...

Today work was painfully slow. But we got to leave 30 minutes early at least. 

I and my fiancé both need hair cuts so I called the salon to schedule and the day with open availability is this Saturday. I realize after that it's valentines but oh well, it's a his and hers salon date now haha.


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> That doesn't look like a photo of me


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Kerryann

I finally have tfo working on my phone. Yay
Betty and Henry are doing fab. The dogs are excited because we are leaving for key west tomorrow. 
How's everyone.. What's new


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> I finally have tfo working on my phone. Yay
> Betty and Henry are doing fab. The dogs are excited because we are leaving for key west tomorrow.
> How's everyone.. What's new


It's about time you showed back up. On my drive home each day I pass hops rows and I think of you!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's about time you showed back up. On my drive home each day I pass hops rows and I think of you!


 Aww I actually wonder what you all are up to almost daily. I got the app working again.
I can't wait for vacation. I am done with the cold and I'm so burned out


----------



## Kerryann

Oh and Mike just released a blond that's so yummy. My new favorite beer is a Belgian blond


----------



## jaizei

Kerryann said:


> I finally have tfo working on my phone. Yay
> Betty and Henry are doing fab. The dogs are excited because we are leaving for key west tomorrow.
> How's everyone.. What's new



So the dogs are going with you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It seems like a long time since you were on. Do you know everyone here in chat?


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It seems like a long time since you were on. Do you know everyone here in chat?



This could be a game.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> This could be a game.


Let's see…Newt, Keeper of the Swag, might be too new.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> This could be a game.





Cowboy_Ken said:


> Let's see…Newt, Keeper of the Swag, might be too new.


whats going on?


----------



## Momof4

@Kerryann don't you and your husband Jeep with your friends? I remeber some pics you posted on a trip.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> @Kerryann don't you and your husband Jeep with your friends? I remeber some pics you posted on a trip.


Hoping the app didn't crash her phone…


----------



## Elohi

Hello.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> Hello.


sup


----------



## Elohi

No much. The kids are all in bed and I'm getting sleepy. Checking on all of you before I head to bed. Hoping all is well with you all. I'm out of the loop here lately.


----------



## mike taylor

Everything is all good here . Trying to talk the wife into a dwarf caiman . Don't think it's going to happen . Unless I give the money to a buddy let him buy it . Then he can't keep it I step in and take it . Then the wife finds out a week later . Mike is sleeping in the tortoise shed with air freshener . Thinking man that was a stupid idea . Then I was thinking how Nick says all the time . I do what I want nobody controls me . Then the shed with air freshener comes to mind . So it looks like I'm not getting a caiman any time soon . Haha Guys don't ever under estimate the ability of your wife finding crap out .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Everything is all good here . Trying to talk the wife into a dwarf caiman . Don't think it's going to happen . Unless I give the money to a buddy let him buy it . Then he can't keep it I step in and take it . Then the wife finds out a week later . Mike is sleeping in the tortoise shed with air freshener . Thinking man that was a stupid idea . Then I was thinking how Nick says all the time . I do what I want nobody controls me . Then the shed with air freshener comes to mind . So it looks like I'm not getting a caiman any time soon . Haha Guys don't ever under estimate the ability of you wife finding crap out .


get a caiman than you can give it to me when your bored of it! no one controls me!


----------



## mike taylor

You would get youself a whopping Nick . If your mom came home and a little croc was swimming in the bath tub .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> You would get youself a whopping Nick . If your mom came home and a little croc was swimming in the bath tub .


shhhhh. also there is no laws against owning alligators in PA!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mikes new crocodile riding on mikes back! (haha, get it? I'm calling you a hippo!)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

elephants be scary!


----------



## mike taylor

How rude!


----------



## mike taylor

I'm trying hard to be nice and not pick on you .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I'm trying hard to be nice and not pick on you .


why


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Everything is all good here . Trying to talk the wife into a dwarf caiman . Don't think it's going to happen . Unless I give the money to a buddy let him buy it . Then he can't keep it I step in and take it . Then the wife finds out a week later . Mike is sleeping in the tortoise shed with air freshener . Thinking man that was a stupid idea . Then I was thinking how Nick says all the time . I do what I want nobody controls me . Then the shed with air freshener comes to mind . So it looks like I'm not getting a caiman any time soon . Haha Guys don't ever under estimate the ability of your wife finding crap out .



Mike I run through plans for my next tort too! Very similar to yours!!!


----------



## Momof4

It's late!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> It's late!!


yes it is.


----------



## jaizei

or early


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I'm trying hard to be nice and not pick on you .





russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why


Yeah, why???


----------



## tortdad

Rise and shine folks. We've got a 4:00am concrete pour today!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Rise and shine folks. We've got a 4:00am concrete pour today!!!


why are you poring concrete?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i should really start my home work soon...


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why are you poring concrete?


I'm not pour in it. I did all my homework and got a good job. I'm the guy in charge of the entire project so I'm watching people pour concrete from the comfort of my warm truck. I just point and watch 

The building we are working on is getting the parking lot and driveway poured. 

Serious question here for you Nick. Why are you awake at 2:00am on a school night? Teenagers need 8-10 hours of sleep.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> I'm not pour in it. I did all my homework and got a good job. I'm the guy in charge of the entire project so I'm watching people pour concrete from the comfort of my warm truck. I just point and watch
> 
> The building we are working on is getting the parking lot and driveway poured.
> 
> Serious question here for you Nick. Why are you awake at 2:00am on a school night? Teenagers need 8-10 hours of sleep.


i don't really believe the 10 hour sleep thing, i get like 3 hours of sleep a night and I'm fine.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> I'm not pour in it. I did all my homework.


i do all my homework!!!!!!!!! i only had 1 missing assignment last semester from some b#%&@& teacher who lost my homework!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning!


----------



## taza

Morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jon Stewart is leaving the Daily Show!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning allc

cute box I saw at work this morning


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO from Arcadia this Morning! ! ! !

Went to a conference yesterday, Very big show. 50 plus aisles. Walking all day, cover 1/2 of the ground. continue today!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> I'm trying hard to be nice and not pick on you .


Give up, it's impossible.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello...


----------



## bouaboua

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello...
> 
> 
> View attachment 118099


Hello and Good Morning!! !


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Jon Stewart is leaving the Daily Show!!!!


I don't usually watch a lot of talky shows  retiring?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Hello and Good Morning!! !


You're home for a while, right? Bet you've got some nice weather!


----------



## bouaboua

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You're home for a while, right? Bet you've got some nice weather!


I'll be home for 4 weeks. Yes. The weather are getting better. All the torts are out of their hibernation................

My wife soak them and they star to eat right away! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't really believe the 10 hour sleep thing, i get like 3 hours of sleep a night and I'm fine.



This is more than likely why you get such poor grades.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO from Arcadia this Morning! ! ! !
> 
> Went to a conference yesterday, Very big show. 50 plus aisles. Walking all day, cover 1/2 of the ground. continue today!





I thought you were having a 'procedure' on Monday. You were already able to join the madding crowds on Tuesday?


----------



## Moozillion

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Moozillian! I hope your surgery went very well!
> Get well soon


Thanks so much! 
Surgery went very well. Now just pain management and not using my dominant hand for anything.
Hubby doing fabulous job as nurse.
Predictive text onphone is great.
Head fuzzy and thinking slow.
But all signs very good!
Thanks again!


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Mike I run through plans for my next tort too! Very similar to yours!!!


Sucks right a grown man or woman should be able to buy whatever they want . Its not like I have to get a loan or something . Haha


----------



## Kerryann

jaizei said:


> So the dogs are going with you?


Yes the dogs are going too. They are all packed and ready.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It seems like a long time since you were on. Do you know everyone here in chat?


I am seeing some names I don't know????


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> I am seeing some names I don't know????


Figured you might. It's still the place the cool kids hang out though!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Sucks right a grown man or woman should be able to buy whatever they want . Its not like I have to get a loan or something . Haha


Your right! How about putting a tort in a box and leave it at the gate, and act surprised! Hmmm that's weird , i wonder who dropped it off! Hee hee.


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Thanks so much!
> Surgery went very well. Now just pain management and not using my dominant hand for anything.
> Hubby doing fabulous job as nurse.
> Predictive text onphone is great.
> Head fuzzy and thinking slow.
> But all signs very good!
> Thanks again!


Great news!! Hope you heal quickly!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Kerryann said:


> Yes the dogs are going too. They are all packed and ready.


Hello! It's been a long time... how long are you out on vacation for?


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Your right! How about putting a tort in a box and leave it at the gate, and act surprised! Hmmm that's weird , i wonder who dropped it off! Hee hee.


That happens at my house all the time . People know I have tortoises and turtles and they bring animals they found on the road . Mainly red ear sliders . I'm hoping for a Aldabra one day . Haha But my wife is smart she will not fall for a croc at the gate trick .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hehehe! Let me know when that aldabra gets dropped off, okay?


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> Thanks so much!
> Surgery went very well. Now just pain management and not using my dominant hand for anything.
> Hubby doing fabulous job as nurse.
> Predictive text onphone is great.
> Head fuzzy and thinking slow.
> But all signs very good!
> Thanks again!


Yippy!!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'll be home for 4 weeks. Yes. The weather are getting better. All the torts are out of their hibernation................


They are all so beautiful.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've figured out why you think you've chased everyone away, Jacqui. You come on at a time of day when there's not too many folks active. This is usually the time I'm ready to sign off and fix lunch, and I've noticed there aren't too many new posts to read at this time of day.


----------



## Momof4

@Jacqui listen for your door bell today Or tommorow!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey everyone! How are you all doing?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello! Sun shining today?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I've figured out why you think you've chased everyone away, Jacqui. You come on at a time of day when there's not too many folks active. This is usually the time I'm ready to sign off and fix lunch, and I've noticed there aren't too many new posts to read at this time of day.


 Happens no matter what time I come on.....

Everybody hates me, if it went so cold out, I'd go find some worms to eat.


...yeah like I would waste worms on myself. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> @Jacqui listen for your door bell today Or tommorow!



Seriously??? My yummy is coming!! Whoot whoot!! Happy Valentine's day early to me!!!


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey everyone! How are you all doing?



I am doing okay. To be honest, I have been really down lately. It's like everything I do or touch ends up broken or dead... not a great feeling. Jeff finally is getting some miles this week, so next week's paycheck may be reasonable which will help. ... see aren't ya sorry you asked.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Happens no matter what time I come on.....
> 
> Everybody hates me, if it went so cold out, I'd go find some worms to eat.
> 
> 
> ...yeah like I would waste worms on myself. lol


I see Nicky has taught us all something after all


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I am doing okay. To be honest, I have been really down lately. It's like everything I do or touch ends up broken or dead... not a great feeling. Jeff finally is getting some miles this week, so next week's paycheck may be reasonable which will help. ... see aren't ya sorry you asked.


!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello! Sun shining today?



Here it is, but it's also with a very hard wind and cold temps.  Looks like atleast the next 10 days will be brrrr weather.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I see Nicky has taught us all something after all



Yeah, but atleast he has swag. lol


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey everyone! How are you all doing?


How are you doing? Did you read that poem for the class yet? (can't recall when that happens)


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello! Sun shining today?



How are you? Are you still having yucky weather, too?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Here it is, but it's also with a very hard wind and cold temps.  Looks like atleast the next 10 days will be brrrr weather.


The weather has been really crappy.
I'm sorry, I'll ask Abdulla to send you some sun


----------



## Jacqui

Bit bummed that Jeff is going past on his way to WA and will not be able to see him.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> The weather has been really crappy.
> I'm sorry, I'll ask Abdulla to send you some sun



We have sun, just it is not putting off enough heat. lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> How are you? Are you still having yucky weather, too?


Yucky weather seems to be the theme this week 
Going to be 7 on Sunday


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> We have sun, just it is not putting off enough heat. lol


Ah yes, you see, if you get 'sent' sun, it'll be a hotter sun, so you'll be warmer


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Bit bummed that Jeff is going past on his way to WA and will not be able to see him.


Send a big hug!


----------



## Momof4

My husband is home today on a clear liquid diet for his colonoscopy tomorrow. I'm so hungry and feel guilty eating in front of him so I'm trying to sneak it. Not sure what the kids and I are going to do for dinner? I guess a drive thru after lacrosse practice.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Yeah, but atleast he has swag. lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> My husband is home today on a clear liquid diet for his colonoscopy tomorrow. I'm so hungry and feel guilty eating in front of him so I'm trying to sneak it. Not sure what the kids and I are going to do for dinner? I guess a drive thru after lacrosse practice.


I hope it goes well for him! What time are you going?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Ah yes, you see, if you get 'sent' sun, it'll be a hotter sun, so you'll be warmer



Ahhh is that how it works? lol


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> My husband is home today on a clear liquid diet for his colonoscopy tomorrow. I'm so hungry and feel guilty eating in front of him so I'm trying to sneak it. Not sure what the kids and I are going to do for dinner? I guess a drive thru after lacrosse practice.


When Jeff comes home, he usually has those darn cat scans or the fasting blood tests to do, so I know what a pain it can be. I just hope the procedure goes well for him tomorrow.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> We have sun, just it is not putting off enough heat. lol





*hoping you steal all the Heat and Sunshine*


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Ahhh is that how it works? lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> How are you doing? Did you read that poem for the class yet? (can't recall when that happens)


I'm doing OK. The poem is for tomorrow. I've written another poem an hour ago:
*Bombardment*
Metal Cylinders
Crash into their roof:
An inferno of energy
Flying sharpanels
***screaming of innocents***

Slowly, a mother
Lost 
Looks for her children

Her wailing 
Echoes in the night
Silence:
She gasps for air
_•Her wailing still unheard•_


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 118131



Show off!  I'll save those temps for July and August thank you very much. lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 118131
> 
> *hoping you steal all the Heat and Sunshine*


*speechless. Why can't it be 82 here!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I must go eat lunch now!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Show off!  I'll save those temps for July and August thank you very much. lol


Can I at least have some of your cold? You guys have lots I that stuff.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I must go eat lunch now!


I wish you health and prosperity!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night guys!


----------



## Abdulla6169

I forgot: Have a great day!


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Can I at least have some of your cold? You guys have lots I that stuff.



How about tonight's 11 before the nasty wind?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night guys!



Night, sleep well.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I must go eat lunch now!



Whatcha having?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Whatcha having?


Leftover bacon (which is actually pretty good cold) and an orange.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night guys!


Goodbye!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

[QUOTE="Jacqui, post: 1040806, member: 92"It's like everything I do or touch ends up broken or dead... [/QUOTE]
Just make sure you've got that done out of yer system when y'all come ta visit, ok?


----------



## Kerryann

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello! It's been a long time... how long are you out on vacation for?


Eleven days in the sun


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Kerryann said:


> Eleven days in the sun


Eleven... that will be very nice


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hmmm, jaizei, I see you've rejoined the community of there but nothereers 
I have to say, I'm enjoying being sneaky.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hmmm, jaizei, I see you've rejoined the community of there but nothereers
> I have to say, I'm enjoying being sneaky.



I don't think that word means what you think it means


----------



## Yvonne G

Which word - sneaky or not-there-ers?

I was spraying Round-Up this a.m. outside the fence, and I was wearing one of those shade thingeys on my head, which caused me to not be able to see above me. I was ducking under a Cereus that's about 15' tall and some of the shoots bend over, and I jammed my forehead into one. All those stiff and sharp spines cut my head. OUCH!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I don't think that word means what you think it means


Yeah yeah yeah. I know I'm not sneaky enough


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Which word - sneaky or not-there-ers?
> 
> I was spraying Round-Up this a.m. outside the fence, and I was wearing one of those shade thingeys on my head, which caused me to not be able to see above me. I was ducking under a Cereus that's about 15' tall and some of the shoots bend over, and I jammed my forehead into one. All those stiff and sharp spines cut my head. OUCH!!


! Not too deep, right? 
On a side note, those have beautiful flowers!


----------



## Momof4

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I hope it goes well for him! What time are you going?



Tomorrow morning.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Wow Nick, no 'hey'? So disappointed.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Wow Nick, no 'hey'? So disappointed.


why are you stalking me???!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 118161


is that a cow?


----------



## mike taylor

Well hope your husband is ok . But an fyi guys don't share that kind of information .


----------



## dmmj

My fav. breakfast, baconn, eggs ( sunny side up), hash browns, 1 waffle, with fresh sliced strawberries, and some hot chocolate. Take that wheaties!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey mike


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> is that a cow?


No, I believe it's a mountain goat.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> My fav. breakfast, baconn, eggs ( sunny side up), hash browns, 1 waffle, with fresh sliced strawberries, and some hot chocolate. Take that wheaties!


*Bacon. What about cheerios? Cheerios make you smile... no I'm not referencing a certain tortoise in the world...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> No, I believe it's a mountain goat.


this?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why are you stalking me???!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> this?
> View attachment 118163


Close enough.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

That's an awesome website.





EDIT- That dog +1's reality.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Stumbled upon this strange article as well-
http://www.livescience.com/12047-real-fake-8-bizarre-hybrid-animals.html


----------



## tortdad

one or two more coats of paint and this baby is done.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I thought you were having a 'procedure' on Monday. You were already able to join the madding crowds on Tuesday?


It is a minor procedure. That not allow me to drive myself home from the hospital. But the show I went on Tuesday been booked for many months ago that I have to go. My wife are not very happy also.


----------



## dmmj

Ugggh, why would cheerios make anyone smile? Sorry we can't have breakfast together. You cheerio munching mutant.


----------



## mike taylor

Good one David! Haha whats up Nick?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> View attachment 118167
> one or two more coats of paint and this baby is done.


Nice paint job! 
When I look at bed frames now, it's hard not to imagine the endless enclosure possibilities


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> My fav. breakfast, baconn, eggs ( sunny side up), hash browns, 1 waffle, with fresh sliced strawberries, and some hot chocolate. Take that wheaties!


That breakfast would put me in a food coma


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> Ugggh, why would cheerios make anyone smile? Sorry we can't have breakfast together. You cheerio munching mutant.


But cheerios are delicious! Wheat chex are up there too. NOT the 'gluten free' varieties, the plain old GLUTEN filled original!
Well, then, Cheerio uninvites you to breakfast too 
(I don't care who it is, but I'll need some mercy if I ever have to eat breakfast with you )


----------



## Jacqui

wheat chex are okay, but much better when in party mix. only place cheerios are good.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nice paint job!
> When I look at bed frames now, it's hard not to imagine the endless enclosure possibilities


lol funny how your mind now works huh.


----------



## dmmj

Well, I do like chex.


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> Ugggh, why would cheerios make anyone smile? Sorry we can't have breakfast together. You cheerio munching mutant.


I had a packzi since I'm leaving Michigan.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> wheat chex are okay, but much better when in party mix. only place cheerios are good.


Hmm, party mix is good. I like the rice crisps.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Eleven days in the sun


I figured this would be right up your ally. Portland is having the Zwickelmania Brewery tour on Saturday. Tour 100 breweries, free, behind the scenes.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Kerryann said:


> I had a packzi since I'm leaving Michigan.


Guessing you probably know dmmj loves (likes? he eats them) those.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> Well, I do like chex.


I like bacon and dead cow…


----------



## Kerryann

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Guessing you probably know dmmj loves (likes? he eats them) those.


I thought the packzis were a Michigan thing. I know they are a polish thing thou to


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I figured this would be right up your ally. Portland is having the Zwickelmania Brewery tour on Saturday. Tour 100 breweries, free, behind the scenes.


Omg I would have loved that.


----------



## Jacqui

hi kerryann


----------



## Jacqui

m


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I like bacon and dead cow…


me too


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I like bacon and dead cow…


Cooked, I hope?


----------



## Jacqui

i didn't realize there would be so many.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I figured this would be right up your ally. Portland is having the Zwickelmania Brewery tour on Saturday. Tour 100 breweries, free, behind the scenes.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I've discovered this website...
http://www.seenox.org/hilarious-funny-coworkers-colleagues-office-pranks/
I know I'm finding it to be too funny.


----------



## Elohi

Hi y'all. 
I just went for a jog and it felt amazing. So much freedom in running, even when it's a safer slower jog. I miss running so much. I may be really sore tomorrow because I'm out of shape but I can still jog a long way without getting winded or exhausted so I can't be *too* out of shape right? Lol
I'm not sure how far I ran since the health app in my phone isn't specific but it says I "walked+ran" 4.2 miles today. I didn't have my phone on me when I was working in the yard so most of that would have to be my jog this evening. Unfortunately despite my safer slower jog, my heart rate was still way up. I'm supposed to keep it under 170 but it was 192 when I stopped.  and I wasn't even remotely tired of running. -sigh-


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Tried a new restaurant tonight and food was decent but service was slooow. Took 40 minutes to get our check. So, won't be going back.


----------



## mike taylor

So whats going on with the 1000000th post .


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> hi kerryann


Hi Jacqui
You have used truck stop showers with your hubby haven't you. We have been trying to decide whether to drive right thru. My husband and I want to stop and get a shower if we do. How does it work if you know? Do you have to be a truck driver?
Valentine's day we are going to the turtle hospital


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

You know, those apps want you to be active... but they don't want you to be too active. 
I think if you want to run more, run a little more.
All these new fitness programs are contradictory. 
I'll take however many steps I want in a day, thank you very much


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> Hi y'all.
> I just went for a jog and it felt amazing. So much freedom in running, even when it's a safer slower jog. I miss running so much. I may be really sore tomorrow because I'm out of shape but I can still jog a long way without getting winded or exhausted so I can't be *too* out of shape right? Lol
> I'm not sure how far I ran since the health app in my phone isn't specific but it says I "walked+ran" 4.2 miles today. I didn't have my phone on me when I was working in the yard so not of that would have to be my jog this evening. Unfortunately disputed my safer slower jog, my heart rate was still way up. I'm supposed to keep it under 170 but it was 192 when I stopped.  and I wasn't even remotely tired of running. -sigh-


That's awesome. I haven't ran since it got cold. I am looking forward to running when we get settled in


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> So whats going on with the 1000000th post .


The winner hasn't randomly been selected yet, of course


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> But cheerios are delicious! Wheat chex are up there too. NOT the 'gluten free' varieties, the plain old GLUTEN filled original!
> Well, then, Cheerio uninvites you to breakfast too
> (I don't care who it is, but I'll need some mercy if I ever have to eat breakfast with you )



You probably like grape nuts too


----------



## Elohi

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You know, those apps want you to be active... but they don't want you to be too active.
> I think if you want to run more, run a little more.
> All these new fitness programs are contradictory.
> I'll take however many steps I want in a day, thank you very much


I should probably find a better one than the basic health app that came with my iPhone 6+. I'm sure it's accurate but it doesn't break things down enough. So I don't know how far I actually ran.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> I should probably find a better one than the basic health app that came with my iPhone 6+. I'm sure it's accurate but it doesn't break things down enough. So I don't know how far I actually ran.


http://www.livescience.com/49756-smartphone-apps-wearables-step-counts.html
Maybe look into a different device?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> You probably like grape nuts too


Well, it looks sort of like oatmeal, so I don't think I'll be trying it.


----------



## Momof4

We don't eat fastfood to often except taco shops but tonight I tried the new all natural 
grass fed burger from Carls Jr. It was pretty good! 

@Yvonne G how many fingers am I holding up? 
@mike taylor he's lucky I didn't post it on FB!


----------



## Elohi

So I discovered today that I have developed a banana allergy. I've been able to eat bananas for almost 36 yrs and now suddenly I'm allergic to them. Not cool. I LOVE bananas!!
I suspected the itchy reaction might be banana related. So I tested it again just a few minutes ago. Yep. Definitely allergic to bananas. NOT FAIR.


----------



## jaizei

Kerryann said:


> Hi Jacqui
> You have used truck stop showers with your hubby haven't you. We have been trying to decide whether to drive right thru. My husband and I want to stop and get a shower if we do. How does it work if you know? Do you have to be a truck driver?
> Valentine's day we are going to the turtle hospital



How many hours of driving is it?


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> So I discovered today that I have developed a banana allergy. I've been able to eat bananas for almost 36 yrs and now suddenly I'm allergic to them. Not cool. I LOVE bananas!!
> I suspected the itchy reaction might be banana related. So I tested it again just a few minutes ago. Yep. Definitely allergic to bananas. NOT FAIR.



That is interesting! Poor thing that sucks, since you enjoy them so much!


----------



## Momof4

I'm at my sons lacrosse practice and it's 79 and almost dark. We also have high Santa Ana winds the next few days! This is 15 degrees higher than normal for us.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, it looks sort of like oatmeal, so I don't think I'll be trying it.



I think they've changed the formula but when I was a kid it was the worst cereal ever. even worse than regular cheerios.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We've stopped at KOA campgrounds and used their showers. Just bring flip flops to avoid foot fungus and your own towels.


----------



## Kerryann

jaizei said:


> How many hours of driving is it?


24 hours, we have 22 more to go


----------



## leigti

Elohi said:


> So I discovered today that I have developed a banana allergy. I've been able to eat bananas for almost 36 yrs and now suddenly I'm allergic to them. Not cool. I LOVE bananas!!
> I suspected the itchy reaction might be banana related. So I tested it again just a few minutes ago. Yep. Definitely allergic to bananas. NOT FAIR.


You can develop a banana allergy overtime. And if you are allergic to bananas there is a strong possibility you have a latex allergy also or will develop one. You can get a latex allergy overtime after being exposed to it several times.


----------



## jaizei

leigti said:


> You can develop a banana allergy overtime. And if you are allergic to bananas there is a strong possibility you have a latex allergy also or will develop one. You can get a latex allergy overtime after being exposed to it several times.



Interesting.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> View attachment 118167
> one or two more coats of paint and this baby is done.



That's turning out very nice. What color scheme is the room it's going in?


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> So whats going on with the 1000000th post .



Well, I tried to get folks to send a shout-out to Josh on the millionth thread, but no one besides Wellington took it to heart.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> We don't eat fastfood to often except taco shops but tonight I tried the new all natural
> grass fed burger from Carls Jr. It was pretty good!
> 
> @Yvonne G how many fingers am I holding up?
> @mike taylor he's lucky I didn't post it on FB!




erm-m-m Two??


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Howdy folks! How's everyone been? Thought I'd drop by. :-D

Been awhile. LOL


----------



## Elohi

Hi there!


----------



## Elohi

@Yvonne G, it won't let me comment on the 1,000,000 posts thread.


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> @Yvonne G, it won't let me comment on the 1,000,000 posts thread.



I know, darn it. I didn't think about that when I was encouraging everyone to give @Josh a shout-out.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> erm-m-m Two??



Hope you're doing ok!


----------



## leigti

Where is everybody tonight? I feel all alone.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> That's turning out very nice. What color scheme is the room it's going in?



It's going to be a superhero themed room. The walls are a deep blue, my wife put 4 puzzles together then glued them and hung them on the wall. She also used some cool fabric and wrapped the drawers of his dresser. It's pretty neat stuff.... She also painted two of the drawers yellow (the dresser body is black). I'll post some pics of his room this weekend.


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> Where is everybody tonight? I feel all alone.


Couldn't decide on a profile pic?


----------



## Kerryann

Hotlanta makes me miss Detroit traffic


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Howdy folks! How's everyone been? Thought I'd drop by. :-D
> 
> Been awhile. LOL


Hi ya Sandy, how are you?


----------



## smarch

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Kerryann

smarch said:


> Good morning everyone!


Good morning. We are half way to key west


----------



## smarch

Kerryann said:


> Good morning. We are half way to key west


 I wish I was anywhere but New England right now!!


----------



## mike taylor

I wish I didn't have to go to the dentists!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I think they've changed the formula but when I was a kid it was the worst cereal ever. even worse than regular cheerios.


What's wrong with cheerios???


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> I wish I didn't have to go to the dentists!








Have a great appointment, though


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> I wish I was anywhere but New England right now!!


*Teleports to Ohio


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> I wish I didn't have to go to the dentists!


 I hate the dentist! ... although last time they wrote me a prescription for "fun" pills... then again that was for my wisdom teeth and I didn't even use those pills lol.
my regular dentist told me coffee is bad... then I walked by the coffee room on the way out, that made me very mad!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

leigti said:


> Where is everybody tonight? I feel all alone.


Forum (IMHO) was little slow yesterday


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> I hate the dentist! ... although last time they wrote me a prescription for "fun" pills... then again that was for my wisdom teeth and I didn't even use those pills lol.
> my regular dentist told me coffee is bad... then I walked by the coffee room on the way out, that made me very mad!


What a hypocrite. You know all doctors are, though


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Shouldn't you be at school?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Good morning everyone.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Shouldn't you be at school?


i just woke up. school starts in like an hour.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> View attachment 118199


is that cat dead?


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What a hypocrite. You know all doctors are, though


 I had a twig of a dr freak out that I was losing weight "too fast"... ummm yeah I know she knew about my stomach issues it wasn't like a mystery why I was loosing weight. Then she basically called me fat because I gained it back "too fast"... I wanted to smack her! I have body image issues anyways and apparently to her all weight was wrong anyways  Yeeeeaaaah I no longer see her anymore!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> I had a twig of a dr freak out that I was losing weight "too fast"... ummm yeah I know she knew about my stomach issues it wasn't like a mystery why I was loosing weight. Then she basically called me fat because I gained it back "too fast"... I wanted to smack her! I have body image issues anyways and apparently to her all weight was wrong anyways  Yeeeeaaaah I no longer see her anymore!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i just woke up. school starts in like an hour.


Hmmm


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> is that cat dead?


I think you need to think about this statement.


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> I am doing okay. To be honest, I have been really down lately. It's like everything I do or touch ends up broken or dead... not a great feeling. Jeff finally is getting some miles this week, so next week's paycheck may be reasonable which will help. ... see aren't ya sorry you asked.


Sorry you're going through a slump.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I think you need to think about this statement.


i once saw a dead cat, a coyote tore it in half.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i once saw a dead cat, a coyote tore it in half.


 I've seen far too many cats 'sleeping' in the road


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm doing OK. The poem is for tomorrow. I've written another poem an hour ago:
> *Bombardment*
> Metal Cylinders
> Crash into their roof:
> An inferno of energy
> Flying sharpanels
> ***screaming of innocents***
> 
> Slowly, a mother
> Lost
> Looks for her children
> 
> Her wailing
> Echoes in the night
> Silence:
> She gasps for air
> _•Her wailing still unheard•_


So powerful...excellent.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i once saw a dead cat, a coyote tore it in half.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


i also once found a dog skeleton on a hill side near my house. it had a collar on


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> I've seen far too many cats 'sleeping' in the road


We live on a short, dead end road, and it doesn't have a speed limit. People come flying down here like total lunatics!
If an animal gets hit, we'll take a shovel and bury it. Fortunately, I've never seen a cat  and I'm glad ms indoor/outdoor kitty stays far from the road, and is afraid of cars.
So, it was two years ago, really, and this big, beautiful snapping turtle got hit. Nothing terrible, but you can't survive a shell impact like that. So he got buried and everything, and the worst thing about it was that he was still smiling.
You can hardly see most of the graves now, they are VERY far into the woods, so weeds and grass grow over them


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i also once found a dog skeleton on a hill side near my house. it had a collar on


Okay, I'm not sure I believe that 
EDIT- I KNOW I don't believe that! If the dog was dead long enough to decay completely, the collar is fabric. Fabric CAN go much faster then flesh.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> do they sleep on the road because the ground is warm?


 if that's what makes you feel better about the situation. I've saved many turtles who decided the road was a nice basking spot.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

This conversation took a dark turn.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> if that's what makes you feel better about the situation. I've saved many turtles who decided the road was a nice basking spot.


What kind of wild turtles do you see? Mostly I see sliders and snappers, but once or twice you'll see a little painted guy.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Okay, I'm not sure I believe that
> EDIT- I KNOW I don't believe that! If the dog was dead long enough to decay completely, the collar is fabric. Fabric CAN go much faster then flesh.


well I'm not lying i actually did find it


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> We live on a short, dead end road, and it doesn't have a speed limit. People come flying down here like total lunatics!
> If an animal gets hit, we'll take a shovel and bury it. Fortunately, I've never seen a cat  and I'm glad ms indoor/outdoor kitty stays far from the road, and is afraid of cars.
> So, it was two years ago, really, and this big, beautiful snapping turtle got hit. Nothing terrible, but you can't survive a shell impact like that. So he got buried and everything, and the worst thing about it was that he was still smiling.
> You can hardly see most of the graves now, they are VERY far into the woods, so weeds and grass grow over them


 Kind heart. If I found a hit turtle (thankfully that hasn't happened yet) I'd be sure to take it and either bury it or at least pull it off the road... or "take care of it" if I had to, breaks my heart to think about. 
When my cat was still outdoor I was more worried about him being taken out by a car than an animal, but he used to look both ways before crossing the street, or cross in front of our bus when the lights were red to pick us up... brilliant cat lol


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> well I'm not lying i actually did find it


I've seen skeletal remains with collars on before. As gross and bad as it sounds a dead animal exposed to the elements, including insects and scavengers, they are quickly cleaned down to the bone by nature. 

Let's talk about sunshine! Lol


----------



## Elohi

Oops didn't mean to quote you Nick.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What kind of wild turtles do you see? Mostly I see sliders and snappers, but once or twice you'll see a little painted guy.


 I'm not really great ID-ing turtles, I rescued a little snapper hatchling from my driveway and brought him to our lake, but the others I really have no idea, they were aquatic that's the best explanation I got lol.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I've seen skeletal remains with collars on before. As gross and bad as it sounds a dead animal exposed to the elements, including insects and scavengers, they are quickly cleaned down to the bone by nature.
> 
> Let's talk about sunshine! Lol


 sunsine? What the heck is that!? I know snow, no sun, just snow.


----------



## Yvonne G

*GOOD MORNING, TORTOISE FORUM CHATTERS!!!
*
I hope this lovely morning finds you all in good spirits..rarin' to go and take a bite outta' the day ahead???


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> *GOOD MORNING, TORTOISE FORUM CHATTERS!!!
> *
> I hope this lovely morning finds you all in good spirits..rarin' to go and take a bite outta' the day ahead???


 Good morning!!
I'm mentally functioning this morning so I guess that means i'm good to go!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> well I'm not lying i actually did find it


Hmmm


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Kind heart. If I found a hit turtle (thankfully that hasn't happened yet) I'd be sure to take it and either bury it or at least pull it off the road... or "take care of it" if I had to, breaks my heart to think about.
> When my cat was still outdoor I was more worried about him being taken out by a car than an animal, but he used to look both ways before crossing the street, or cross in front of our bus when the lights were red to pick us up... brilliant cat lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> sunsine? What the heck is that!? I know snow, no sun, just snow.


LOL.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> *GOOD MORNING, TORTOISE FORUM CHATTERS!!!
> *
> I hope this lovely morning finds you all in good spirits..rarin' to go and take a bite outta' the day ahead???


I'm more of an evening person, that's when I have all the best ideas  How are you today??


----------



## Yvonne G

Other than my nose running like someone turned on the faucet, I'm right fine! And yourself?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Other than my nose running like someone turned on the faucet, I'm right fine! And yourself?


ewww


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm more of an evening person, that's when I have all the best ideas  How are you today??


 I'm more of an evening person because work is over and i'm in comfy pants


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> I'm more of an evening person because work is over and i'm in comfy pants


And with your Daryl blanket


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Other than my nose running like someone turned on the faucet, I'm right fine! And yourself?


Allergies? I'll recommend my go to ailmentfixer pill, benedryl! 
Nice weather? 
Quite awesome! Planning on going to the Flower and Garden show at the IX Center this weekend. Little far, but for gardens? And flowers? And ponds? I'm there


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne you are happy to day . Little to much coffee? Hows your head this morning .


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> And with your Daryl blanket


 Well of course! Whats a night without being snuggled up in a blanket of someones face!?


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Yvonne you are happy to day . Little to much coffee? Hows your head this morning .








It's good to be happy!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Well of course! Whats a night without being snuggled up in a blanket of someones face!?


My night


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ewww


Have you gone to school yet?


----------



## smarch

my nights have become far too predictable. Curl up in the pajamas in my chair as soon as I get home at 5, watch Friends because its on TV then eat dinner and then put on House on Netflix, make art of some sort then at some point curl up and just watch with my build-a-bear in the dark. Great relaxing... unfortunately i'm into season 6 and theres only 8 seasons... guess i'll start over once i'm done!


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> My night


 Well then you're missing out!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> my nights have become far too predictable. Curl up in the pajamas in my chair as soon as I get home at 5, watch Friends because its on TV then eat dinner and then put on House on Netflix, make art of some sort then at some point curl up and just watch with my build-a-bear in the dark. Great relaxing... unfortunately i'm into season 6 and theres only 8 seasons... guess i'll start over once i'm done!


Start on Criminal Minds


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Start on Criminal Minds


 But that's not Dr. House with his attitude!
And I'm really into the medical Dr show stuff, I've been told Scrubs... but I don't know.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> But that's not Dr. House with his attitude!
> And I'm really into the medical Dr show stuff, I've been told Scrubs... but I don't know.


Hmmm, I don't watch a lot 'dr-y' shows, but I know Gray's Anatomy was a dr show some however many years ago that was.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> my nights have become far too predictable. Curl up in the pajamas in my chair as soon as I get home at 5, watch Friends because its on TV then eat dinner and then put on House on Netflix, make art of some sort then at some point curl up and just watch with my build-a-bear in the dark. Great relaxing... unfortunately i'm into season 6 and theres only 8 seasons... guess i'll start over once i'm done!


Predicable is good. Having a routine lowers stress.


----------



## Momof4

Good Morning! 
My husband is all hooked up with IV's and getting ready to take a quick nap. I'm sitting in the waiting room patiently waiting.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hmmm, I don't watch a lot 'dr-y' shows, but I know Gray's Anatomy was a dr show some however many years ago that was.


 I know about Grey's Anatomy my friend seemed more excited about Scrubs... I have a feeling i'll start both but miss House. When it was on TV least year it was on Thursdays and Thursday nights became my "House date night" lol


----------



## smarch

The one time I wear a light sweater to work is the day it happens to be cold and not like the tropics...cant win!
And my 20 minute commute this morning turned into an hour...
Its one of those go back to bed days!


----------



## Momof4

I can't remember who was running again, and was looking for an app. My friend recommended IMap .She likes it and it maps her walks.


----------



## Moozillion

Elohi said:


> So I discovered today that I have developed a banana allergy. I've been able to eat bananas for almost 36 yrs and now suddenly I'm allergic to them. Not cool. I LOVE bananas!!
> I suspected the itchy reaction might be banana related. So I tested it again just a few minutes ago. Yep. Definitely allergic to bananas. NOT FAIR.


OMG!!!!  Allergic to BANANAS!!!!! I think this is the FIRST time I've ever heard of anyone being allergic to bananas!!! 
BUMMER!!!!  SO sorry...


----------



## Moozillion

smarch said:


> I hate the dentist! ... although last time they wrote me a prescription for "fun" pills... then again that was for my wisdom teeth and I didn't even use those pills lol.
> my regular dentist told me coffee is bad... then I walked by the coffee room on the way out, that made me very mad!


My dentist told me that the acids in REGULAR brewed coffee are not the greatest for your teeth, but she said the COLD-brewed coffee has much less acids and is fine. Also easier on your stomach. I switched to cold-brewed coffee (comes in a jar of concentrate) and like it a lot.  But the hubby insists on industrial-strength, freshly ground, dark roast for him!!!


----------



## Elohi

Moozillion said:


> OMG!!!!  Allergic to BANANAS!!!!! I think this is the FIRST time I've ever heard of anyone being allergic to bananas!!!
> BUMMER!!!!  SO sorry...


I had no idea is was so common until I mentioned it on FB last night and several people piped up that there were allergic to bananas, avocados, and latex. Apparently these three things have something in common?


----------



## Elohi

And I am SO SORE today from running HAHAHAHA. It's a good pain to have.


----------



## Elohi

I'm going jogging again this evening after dinner. Terrible time to go but it's the only time I can. I'm just sore enough to give it a day but I have Bunco tomorrow night with friends so i won't have time tomorrow.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I had no idea is was so common until I mentioned it on FB last night and several people piped up that there were allergic to bananas, avocados, and latex. Apparently these three things have something in common?


 Yeah, bananas have natural latex in them, so do kiwi, and apparently avocados. My friend is allergic to latex and all of the above because of it.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Hi Jacqui
> You have used truck stop showers with your hubby haven't you. We have been trying to decide whether to drive right thru. My husband and I want to stop and get a shower if we do. How does it work if you know? Do you have to be a truck driver?
> Valentine's day we are going to the turtle hospital


Anybody can use them. I am not sure what the actual cost is if paying money, as we always earned ours by buying fuel. The showers (in most places) are nice, clean and roomy with as much hot water as you want. You and hubby can easily share one with very few being two small for two at once. They come with a set of like two big towels, two medium, and a small one or so. Ask the shower attendant for more if you want. They have soap, but really you need to bring your own shampoo. Each one also has a toilet and sink. Many also have hair dryers.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> You probably like grape nuts too



Those are great!


----------



## smarch

Moozillion said:


> My dentist told me that the acids in REGULAR brewed coffee are not the greatest for your teeth, but she said the COLD-brewed coffee has much less acids and is fine. Also easier on your stomach. I switched to cold-brewed coffee (comes in a jar of concentrate) and like it a lot.  But the hubby insists on industrial-strength, freshly ground, dark roast for him!!!


 I've never heard of cold brewed coffee, I've had iced lol 
And I know coffee isn't good for teeth, I just had to get whitening toothpaste and gel for them (after 2 days stains were gone so I stopped) but I mean they cant tell me not to drink coffee then have it themselves! That's what had bugged me


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> So I discovered today that I have developed a banana allergy. I've been able to eat bananas for almost 36 yrs and now suddenly I'm allergic to them. Not cool. I LOVE bananas!!
> I suspected the itchy reaction might be banana related. So I tested it again just a few minutes ago. Yep. Definitely allergic to bananas. NOT FAIR.



 That would suck for me, as it's about the only fruit I like (if still just a bit on the green side). Is this both raw and cooked?


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> You can develop a banana allergy overtime. And if you are allergic to bananas there is a strong possibility you have a latex allergy also or will develop one. You can get a latex allergy overtime after being exposed to it several times.



Huh, wonder why that is.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Anybody can use them. I am not sure what the actual cost is if paying money, as we always earned ours by buying fuel. The showers (in most places) are nice, clean and roomy with as much hot water as you want. You and hubby can easily share one with very few being two small for two at once. They come with a set of like two big towels, two medium, and a small one or so. Ask the shower attendant for more if you want. They have soap, but really you need to bring your own shampoo. Each one also has a toilet and sink. Many also have hair dryers.


 Wow I never would have pictured such nice bathing. I've used camp showers and just assumed they didn't get much better than that.


----------



## Jacqui

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Howdy folks! How's everyone been? Thought I'd drop by. :-D
> 
> Been awhile. LOL



I had thought last week about asking Ken if he had talked to you and then by the time I got onto a computer of course it had left my feeble brain. How are you?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I know, darn it. I didn't think about that when I was encouraging everyone to give @Josh a shout-out.



They can do the shout out on this thread, just being sure to say it's about the other thread.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> It's going to be a superhero themed room. The walls are a deep blue, my wife put 4 puzzles together then glued them and hung them on the wall. She also used some cool fabric and wrapped the drawers of his dresser. It's pretty neat stuff.... She also painted two of the drawers yellow (the dresser body is black). I'll post some pics of his room this weekend.



Sounds like it's going to be really neat.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I wish I didn't have to go to the dentists!



Filling? Teeth pulling? or what?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What's wrong with cheerios???



They suck!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I've seen far too many cats 'sleeping' in the road



I don't mind the ones actually sleeping is the ones that are roadkill that I hate seeing. I have several who love sleeping in the road.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i also once found a dog skeleton on a hill side near my house. it had a collar on



No tags?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Okay, I'm not sure I believe that
> EDIT- I KNOW I don't believe that! If the dog was dead long enough to decay completely, the collar is fabric. Fabric CAN go much faster then flesh.



Depends on what the collar is made of and what help the body had in loosing it's flesh.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> We live on a short, dead end road, and it doesn't have a speed limit. People come flying down here like total lunatics!
> If an animal gets hit, we'll take a shovel and bury it. Fortunately, I've never seen a cat  and I'm glad ms indoor/outdoor kitty stays far from the road, and is afraid of cars.
> So, it was two years ago, really, and this big, beautiful snapping turtle got hit. Nothing terrible, but you can't survive a shell impact like that. So he got buried and everything, and the worst thing about it was that he was still smiling.
> You can hardly see most of the graves now, they are VERY far into the woods, so weeds and grass grow over them


Did you make sure it was a male, not a female with eggs (unless it was smashed too much for even the eggs to be whole)


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> well I'm not lying i actually did find it



I for one, believe you.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Other than my nose running like someone turned on the faucet, I'm right fine! And yourself?



Allergies?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It's good to be happy!


What have you done with my cat?!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I don't mind the ones actually sleeping is the ones that are roadkill that I hate seeing. I have several who love sleeping in the road.


 Yeah unfortunately I speak more about the second option. I try to tell myself its something else, a skunk, maybe a raccoon, possum, anything but thinking about how someone's pet wont be coming home and the person who hit it didn't even have the decency to stop. I had a cat once jump out in front of my car at night and almost hit it, I would have stopped and probably rushed it somewhere ... or at the very least move it to the side of the road if it was gone


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I know about Grey's Anatomy my friend seemed more excited about Scrubs... I have a feeling i'll start both but miss House. When it was on TV least year it was on Thursdays and Thursday nights became my "House date night" lol



I like Grey's because it was more realistic, but Scrubs was a stupid comedy in my mind and I am not into that kind of show. My kid son especially like Scrubs though.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Yeah, bananas have natural latex in them, so do kiwi, and apparently avocados. My friend is allergic to latex and all of the above because of it.



The things you learn in here.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Wow I never would have pictured such nice bathing. I've used camp showers and just assumed they didn't get much better than that.



Some of the places are great, most are pretty good with very few sucking (of the places we ever went to). These are the major truckstops like TAs. I like them so much better then my own home (especially all that wonderful hot water). A few even leave you chocolate kisses.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Yeah unfortunately I speak more about the second option. I try to tell myself its something else, a skunk, maybe a raccoon, possum, anything but thinking about how someone's pet wont be coming home and the person who hit it didn't even have the decency to stop. I had a cat once jump out in front of my car at night and almost hit it, I would have stopped and probably rushed it somewhere ... or at the very least move it to the side of the road if it was gone


Me too. Of all the animals we have had hit by cars, nobody has ever stopped or moved them off the road.

What I really hate is when an entire family of raccoon babies get hit and are laid out all in a row.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I like Grey's because it was more realistic, but Scrubs was a stupid comedy in my mind and I am not into that kind of show. My kid son especially like Scrubs though.


 Ok so scrubs probably not for me, I don't really do funny... although I laugh at probably inappropriate to laugh at things on House. I like reality, I like feeling like I learned something from watching TV not like I just lost a few IQ points.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> They suck!


What! All you cheerio haters


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Did you make sure it was a male, not a female with eggs (unless it was smashed too much for even the eggs to be whole)


No. I didn't look at the gender, just suing 'he' as an general term, because I think it's better than saying 'it', most of the time 
EDIT- Guess it personalizes him.


----------



## tortdad

Im on tortoise patrol today. One of my clients told me in January that he had "thought about me" because one of his coworkers bought their daughter a baby sulcata tortoise for Christmas. I immediately gave him our wonderful website and my email address. I told him to have his coworker call me if she had any questions or concerns and to please visit us because of all the bad info out there. Shes a 1st timer and we all know how that story goes. Well, fast forward 2 months and I get an email from her asking what it means when her tort has cloudy eyes, isn't eating and barely moves. I didn't sugar coat it and told her it was slowly dying because she was most likely being housed incorrectly and/or was started doff right. I've offered to help so hopfully I get a response back saying okay, what do I do.

Edit: She just asked for help, so yeah!!!!!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Me too. Of all the animals we have had hit by cars, nobody has ever stopped or moved them off the road.
> 
> What I really hate is when an entire family of raccoon babies get hit and are laid out all in a row.


 Oh my goodness that's terribly sad! I've seen ducks try to cross the highway... For us its mostly ducks/geese that things like that happen... I mean just slow down its not like the goose just darted out in front of the car like squirrels or deer do. I've thrown my car into park because a flock of turkey decided to cross in front of me.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Ok so scrubs probably not for me, I don't really do funny... although I laugh at probably inappropriate to laugh at things on House. I like reality, I like feeling like I learned something from watching TV not like I just lost a few IQ points.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> This conversation took a dark turn.



She says while whistling and walking away


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> What have you done with my cat?!


Nothing reversible.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> Im on tortoise patrol today. One of my clients told me in January that he had "thought about me" because one of his coworkers bought their daughter a baby sulcata tortoise for Christmas. I immediately gave him our wonderful website and my email address. I told him to have his coworker call me if she had any questions or concerns and to please visit us because of all the bad info out there. Shes a 1st timer and we all know how that story goes. Well, fast forward 2 months and I get an email from her asking what it means when her tort has cloudy eyes, isn't eating and barely moves. I didn't sugar coat it and told her it was slowly dying because she was most likely being housed incorrectly and/or was started doff right. I've offered to help so hopfully I get a response back saying okay, what do I do.
> 
> Edit: She just asked for help, so yeah!!!!!


I'll guess she never made an account??


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What! All you cheerio haters



The only good cherrio is the one in Chex party mix who gets turned dark brown from all the butter/Worchester sauce/garlic powder and salt, and onion powder mixture it has soaked up and gotten cooked on.


----------



## tortdad

tortdad said:


> Im on tortoise patrol today. One of my clients told me in January that he had "thought about me" because one of his coworkers bought their daughter a baby sulcata tortoise for Christmas. I immediately gave him our wonderful website and my email address. I told him to have his coworker call me if she had any questions or concerns and to please visit us because of all the bad info out there. Shes a 1st timer and we all know how that story goes. Well, fast forward 2 months and I get an email from her asking what it means when her tort has cloudy eyes, isn't eating and barely moves. I didn't sugar coat it and told her it was slowly dying because she was most likely being housed incorrectly and/or was started doff right. I've offered to help so hopfully I get a response back saying okay, what do I do.
> 
> Edit: She just asked for help, so yeah!!!!!


 the good news is that she bought it from Tortoise Supply so we know tyler started it of right and that she is just not following his care sheet.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> She says while whistling and walking away


Well, I did smile a couple of times.


----------



## tortdad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'll guess she never made an account??


 im fixing that too


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Im on tortoise patrol today. One of my clients told me in January that he had "thought about me" because one of his coworkers bought their daughter a baby sulcata tortoise for Christmas. I immediately gave him our wonderful website and my email address. I told him to have his coworker call me if she had any questions or concerns and to please visit us because of all the bad info out there. Shes a 1st timer and we all know how that story goes. Well, fast forward 2 months and I get an email from her asking what it means when her tort has cloudy eyes, isn't eating and barely moves. I didn't sugar coat it and told her it was slowly dying because she was most likely being housed incorrectly and/or was started doff right. I've offered to help so hopfully I get a response back saying okay, what do I do.
> 
> Edit: She just asked for help, so yeah!!!!!


Here's hoping it's not too late for a turn around.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> The only good cherrio is the one in Chex party mix who gets turned dark brown from all the butter/Worchester sauce/garlic powder and salt, and onion powder mixture it has soaked up and gotten cooked on.


 ummm YUM! I just had lunch but I'm so hungry for that!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> The only good cherrio is the one in Chex party mix who gets turned dark brown from all the butter/Worchester sauce/garlic powder and salt, and onion powder mixture it has soaked up and gotten cooked on.


Cheerio's with brown sugar... MMMM delicious cereal! 
I'm not a fan of Worchester sauce


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> ummm YUM! I just had lunch but I'm so hungry for that!


Just had lunch, and didn't eat an orange to the claim off TOO FULL... after all this Chex talk, I want cheeseits


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Oh my goodness that's terribly sad! I've seen ducks try to cross the highway... For us its mostly ducks/geese that things like that happen... I mean just slow down its not like the goose just darted out in front of the car like squirrels or deer do. I've thrown my car into park because a flock of turkey decided to cross in front of me.


They tell us we should just go ahead and hit the animals, not trying to stop or swerve around them. In my mind they are living critters with the same right as if that were a human standing in the road. I for one will try not to hit anything.

You also read about how folks go out of their way to hit an animal, especially snakes.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Here's hoping it's not too late for a turn around.


+1


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> ummm YUM! I just had lunch but I'm so hungry for that!


What was lunch?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Cheerio's with brown sugar... MMMM delicious cereal!
> I'm not a fan of Worchester sauce



Lol it's the only steak sauce I like.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> They tell us we should just go ahead and hit the animals, not trying to stop or swerve around them. In my mind they are living critters with the same right as if that were a human standing in the road. I for one will try not to hit anything.
> 
> You also read about how folks go out of their way to hit an animal, especially snakes.


!
Oh yeah? And how would they feel if they were in the animal's position?!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Lol it's the only steak sauce I like.


Plain soy sauce


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui, how's weather? Little sun, hopefully?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> !
> Oh yeah? And ho would they feel if they were in the animal's position?!



Exactly my thought, but they are the folks who think humans have more value then animals.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Was looking for a 'sauce boss' reference for Worchester...


...guess that'll do


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Plain soy sauce



Too salty for me. My one son loved that stuff and would turn his rice brown with so much of it on. They also would sneak it into each other's pop when we would eat out. Along with salt and sugar going into pop. You had to be careful to never leave your drink unguarded (just the kids, not the adults)


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Was looking for a 'sauce boos' reference for Worchester...
> View attachment 118218
> 
> ...guess that'll do



hmmm wonder if that what Ken is going for...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Exactly my thought, but they are the folks who think humans have more value then animals.


I also think this for those folks who don't pull over for an ambulance. What if it was their life?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> They tell us we should just go ahead and hit the animals, not trying to stop or swerve around them. In my mind they are living critters with the same right as if that were a human standing in the road. I for one will try not to hit anything.
> 
> You also read about how folks go out of their way to hit an animal, especially snakes.


 I've only hit 2 animals, a squirrel, and I was so torn up about it it was awful, my friend at the time said "at least it wasn't a chipmunk"... next day driving to school hit a chipmunk.. it was awful!

Do they expect you to just plow into a deer or moose too? just because an animal is bigger doesn't give it any more right not to be hit. 

I don't particularly like snakes in nature, they like to sneak up and scare me, but I'm always sad when I see one squished when I run. I always say I'd rather be bit saving a snapper than see it run over another day. Cuts heal, a squished turtle does not.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Jacqui, how's weather? Little sun, hopefully?



Cloud cover and cold with wind.  Yours?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> What was lunch?


 some boneless chicken my mum took home from school. good but not very filling. And with this weather I've been excessively hungry... and tired... I think my body's trying to hibernate!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Cloud cover and cold with wind.  Yours?


Wind! Winter would be much more 'bearable' without it. 
Little sunny 
Yesterday it sleeted, and then froze, and today it's 15, so it's very very slippery.


----------



## tortdad

where are toms links he send to everybody? I found his care sheet but he usually send out a what to do and what not to do link to


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I've only hit 2 animals, a squirrel, and I was so torn up about it it was awful, my friend at the time said "at least it wasn't a chipmunk"... next day driving to school hit a chipmunk.. it was awful!
> 
> Do they expect you to just plow into a deer or moose too? just because an animal is bigger doesn't give it any more right not to be hit.
> .


 That was a rotten week for you.

Ever notice those big metal pipe thingies added onto front bumpers of semis and some pickups? That's to hit the deer with and not do as much damage to your vehicle. The belief is it is better and less costly to you in human life and damages to just hit the animal then to try to avoid it.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> where are toms links he send to everybody? I found his care sheet but he usually send out a what to do and what not to do link to



Top of the sulcata section?


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> my nights have become far too predictable. Curl up in the pajamas in my chair as soon as I get home at 5, watch Friends because its on TV then eat dinner and then put on House on Netflix, make art of some sort then at some point curl up and just watch with my build-a-bear in the dark. Great relaxing... unfortunately i'm into season 6 and theres only 8 seasons... guess i'll start over once i'm done!



Have you watched Lost yet?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Wind! Winter would be much more 'bearable' without it.
> Little sunny
> Yesterday it sleeted, and then froze, and today it's 15, so it's very very slippery.



I agree. We get way too much wind here. I tell everybody it got worse after the wind generators went up.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> some boneless chicken my mum took home from school. good but not very filling. And with this weather I've been excessively hungry... and tired... I think my body's trying to hibernate!


Human hibernating... hmmm... to be honest, if were safe and possible, I'd try it.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yesterday it sleeted, and then froze, and today it's 15, so it's very very slippery.



Just don't do any slip sliding away on the way home.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Top of the sulcata section?


 no but I found the link I was looking for


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Have you watched Lost yet?


*Projecting thoughts
Ugh! They made like, what, 13 seasons of people who KEEP GOING BACK to the island...
WHAT??


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Just don't do any slip sliding away on the way home.



All the salts for the roads is being sucked up in Strongsville. Very weathly communities, with their little fancy sports cars...
EDIT- Hopefully the sun won't set too early today.


----------



## Jacqui

Are they doing the salt chunks or the liquid form of deicer?


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Filling? Teeth pulling? or what?


Drill and fill!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Are they doing the salt chunks or the liquid form of deicer?


No. Since it's so cold, their using those little white pellets of 'hard weather, heavy duty salt'. That's the stuff that makes everything white, little film on everything 
Is that's what used by you?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Drill and fill!


Over with? How'd it go?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> That was a rotten week for you.
> 
> Ever notice those big metal pipe thingies added onto front bumpers of semis and some pickups? That's to hit the deer with and not do as much damage to your vehicle. The belief is it is better and less costly to you in human life and damages to just hit the animal then to try to avoid it.


 cant say I'm around semis very often and I know most of our pickups don't... I guess we still have regard for animal lives... because deer are common here... maybe next summer up in NH I'll keep an eye out on their trucks since they have more deer and moose than us by a lot.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Have you watched Lost yet?


 I have not but its on the list, my cousin just finished it.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Human hibernating... hmmm... to be honest, if were safe and possible, I'd try it.


 Bears can hibernate= mammals can hibernate= I can hibernate!


----------



## Jacqui

So are any of you Texas folks the lottery winner?


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> No. Since it's so cold, their using those little white pellets of 'hard weather, heavy duty salt'. That's the stuff that makes everything white, little film on everything
> Is that's what used by you?


 goodness that's the stuff we use. My blue car is currently undercover as a white car. Cant get a wash because its been too cold and crappy, I usually try 1 wash a month in the winter... that crud eats your car!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> cant say I'm around semis very often and I know most of our pickups don't... I guess we still have regard for animal lives... because deer are common here... maybe next summer up in NH I'll keep an eye out on their trucks since they have more deer and moose than us by a lot.



The semi companies have started putting them on big time in the last couple of years.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> goodness that's the stuff we use. My blue car is currently undercover as a white car. Cant get a wash because its been too cold and crappy, I usually try 1 wash a month in the winter... that crud eats your car!



Yeppers, my car is currently bottom half white.


----------



## Jacqui

They use the liquid stuff here mainly on the bridges and can put it down just before a storm comes in.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Bears can hibernate= mammals can hibernate= I can hibernate!



Sounds reasonable, but then we would miss you.


----------



## Jacqui

I have been trying to get a hold of my sister all morning, to see what she is doing tomorrow. It's her birthday and I would like to take her out to lunch. Okay so it's more I feel I should then I really want to.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## mike taylor

Nope don't have to be there till two . I'm at the house cleaning tortoise poo out of the shed . My tortoises love mazuri, but I don't like the poo after . Red foots have some smelly poo .


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Sounds reasonable, but then we would miss you.


 I've hit the winter mood when I get insistent that no one wants to be around me, so that was nice to hear


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> goodness that's the stuff we use. My blue car is currently undercover as a white car. Cant get a wash because its been too cold and crappy, I usually try 1 wash a month in the winter... that crud eats your car!


Got to wait until it's over 30, then a rush to get everyone's cars washed!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I have been trying to get a hold of my sister all morning, to see what she is doing tomorrow. It's her birthday and I would like to take her out to lunch. Okay so it's more I feel I should then I really want to.


Well, then, happy birthday to her! 
Maybe she's not taking calls today


----------



## smarch

So yesterday in my class we played with charcoal... I still cant get half of it off!!! why is using my hands to smudge charcoal a necessity for me.. I like the connection to my art that way!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone


Hello!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone



Hello! How is life down in your world?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> So yesterday in my class we played with charcoal... I still cant get half of it off!!! why is using my hands to smudge charcoal a necessity for me.. I like the connection to my art that way!


Try lemon juice? Or dawn.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, then, happy birthday to her!
> Maybe she's not taking calls today



I guess I worded that wrong. Tomorrow is her birthday. More likely she is out and about. My sister is the social person, I am the shy wallflower.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> I'm going jogging again this evening after dinner. Terrible time to go but it's the only time I can. I'm just sore enough to give it a day but I have Bunco tomorrow night with friends so i won't have time tomorrow.



Good job! If you're still looking for an app try imap. My two friends like it.

I love my Bunco nights with the ladies.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I've hit the winter mood when I get insistent that no one wants to be around me, so that was nice to hear



Well we enjoy you and all your many moods.  (and no, that was not to mean we think your moody... just to stop any negatives coming from my comments)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I guess I worded that wrong. Tomorrow is her birthday. More likely she is out and about. My sister is the social person, I am the shy wallflower.


Ooh. Well, I'll have to say happy birthday tomorrow, then 
Hmmm... I'd guess she'd be home later tonight, right?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Nope don't have to be there till two . I'm at the house cleaning tortoise poo out of the shed . My tortoises love mazuri, but I don't like the poo after . Red foots have some smelly poo .



From eating fruits?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Ooh. Well, I'll have to say happy birthday tomorrow, then
> Hmmm... I'd guess she'd be home later tonight, right?



She works overnights, so I don't try calling late in the day when she might be sleeping. She is foot loose and fancy free with no pets, no plants, no children or hubby so she can take off on visits and trips as the mood strikes her.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Try lemon juice? Or dawn.


 If I sat there long enough with regular soap it would probably work.. I just don't have the patience and its not powdery and loose so its not smudging everywhere, I think it settled in the rough areas of my skin that's probably the problem... dawn probably could have cleaned my oil paint mess though!! why didn't I think of that! They use it to clean oil spill birds of course it would have fixed the oily repelling mess!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> *Projecting thoughts
> Ugh! They made like, what, 13 seasons of people who KEEP GOING BACK to the island...
> WHAT??



Don't tell me what I can't do


----------



## Jacqui

Well I should go, my hour is way over. Here's to good luck with the two who have medical things today, to not slipping on ice in the world of one of you, to everybody else having wonderful and safe days, too.

Bye.....


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Don't tell me what I can't do



Should we send you some Swag too?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Don't tell me what I can't do


Is that Nicky I hear?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Well I should go, my hour is way over. Here's to good luck with the two who have medical things today, to not slipping on ice in the world of one of you, to everybody else having wonderful and safe days, too.
> 
> Bye.....


Have a great evening Jacqui!
Hope you reach your sister


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Well we enjoy you and all your many moods.  (and no, that was not to mean we think your moody... just to stop any negatives coming from my comments)


 but I am moody lol. I have the swings that made my friend diagnosed as bi-polar mention she thought I was too. But I think its more environmental, keep me sitting inside all day when I get out I spazz out... caffeine: we all know that outcome... even franklin does! I think the other day I was using my rubber cement for class a little too long because my brother who's 15 took it away because I was weirding him out with my behavior lol. Then theres of course the negatives but well we try not to think of those!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Is that Nicky I hear?



It's ok, Nicky wouldn't get the reference either.


----------



## Elohi

Alaina and I just had lunch. Who knew adding diced boiled eggs to chicken salad would be so delicious? YUM-O!


----------



## Momof4

Did your door bell ring yet @Jacqui?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> It's ok, Nicky wouldn't get the reference either.


Hmmm


----------



## smarch

Its still snowing here.. I think that's the only weather the sky knows to give us anymore...


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Its still snowing here.. I think that's the only weather the sky knows to give us anymore...



I feel for you! I never experienced it, but it doesn't sound good. 

I hope spring come soon for you!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hmmm



Just to be safe, you should probably Google everything I post. 

Or search the forum. I do like to reply to people with their own previous comments.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hmmm



http://lostpedia.wikia.com/wiki/Don't_tell_me_what_I_can't_do


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> I feel for you! I never experienced it, but it doesn't sound good.
> 
> I hope spring come soon for you!


 thankfully the snow today has just been flurries all day... so basically if it was rain it would be that foggy drizzle theres no perfect windshield wiper speed rain lol. nothings accumulated, its supposed to be coating-3" by tomorrow morning... then sunday is ANOTHER blizzard with 12"+!

Yesterday there was some sun, so between classes I hid in my car and basked through my sun roof lol, i'm secretly part tortoise.


----------



## smarch

Newest to my list of music that makes people wonder what the heck is wrong with me... Milkshake


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Newest to my list of music that makes people wonder what the heck is wrong with me... Milkshake




Kelis?


----------



## smarch

spoke too soon... not flurrying anymore, its heavier snow now... grrr


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Kelis?


 Yup.


----------



## mike taylor

Well gotta get ready for the dentist . I hate the dentist. Why do I not like thr dentist . Everybody seems to hate dentists . It doesn't hurt maybe it's someone putting their hand in your mouth .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> http://lostpedia.wikia.com/wiki/Don't_tell_me_what_I_can't_do


This seems like it needs to be on TV Tropes.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Just to be safe, you should probably Google everything I post.
> 
> Or search the forum. I do like to reply to people with their own previous comments.


Only the stuff I don't know


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Well gotta get ready for the dentist . I hate the dentist. Why do I not like thr dentist . Everybody seems to hate dentists . It doesn't hurt maybe it's someone putting their hand in your mouth .


 YOU'RE DENTIST DOESNT HURT? mine likes to stub my gums with that metal poker until they bleed... But I do leave feeling nice and clean!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Well gotta get ready for the dentist . I hate the dentist. Why do I not like thr dentist . Everybody seems to hate dentists . It doesn't hurt maybe it's someone putting their hand in your mouth .


Good luck!
I don't hate the dentist, but I don't love it either  I hope it goes well...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Newest to my list of music that makes people wonder what the heck is wrong with me... Milkshake


"MilkyMILKSHAKE"


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> YOU'RE DENTIST DOESNT HURT? mine likes to stub my gums with that metal poker until they bleed... But I do leave feeling nice and clean!


I don't know, might just be me, but that doesn't sound safe.


----------



## puffy137

Patient to dentist; ' I have yellow teeth what should I do ?' 
Dentist ; 'Wear a brown tie !'


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't know, might just be me, but that doesn't sound safe.


 it doesn't feel safe either! and the noise of metal scraping teeth is worse than nails on a chalkboard!


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> YOU'RE DENTIST DOESNT HURT? mine likes to stub my gums with that metal poker until they bleed... But I do leave feeling nice and clean!



You know the difference between a dentist and a sadist, don't you?


----------



## puffy137

Patient :'How much to have a tooth pulled ?'
Dentist: '80 dollars .'
Patient: 80 dollars for a few minutes work ?'
Dentist : ' I can extract it VERY slowly if you like !'


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> You know the difference between a dentist and a sadist, don't you?


 I do... now i'm wondering if the dentist does... because that would explain a lot!


----------



## puffy137

jaizei said:


> You know the difference between a dentist and a sadist, don't you?



No do tell !


----------



## smarch

puffy137 said:


> Patient :'How much to have a tooth pulled ?'
> Dentist: '80 dollars .'
> Patient: 80 dollars for a few minutes work ?'
> Dentist : ' I can extract it VERY slowly if you like !'


 If only we were talking $80... my wisdom teeth were almost $1,000... then again I guess those are different..


----------



## smarch

Now I want a milkshake.... I'm so unhealthy!


----------



## puffy137

smarch said:


> If only we were talking $80... my wisdom teeth were almost $1,000... then again I guess those are different..[/QUOTE
> Gosh thats a lot . I've always been lucky having the gov pay for all dental treatment. In Uk & now in the middle east. Guess some peeps might resort to pliers or a string tied to the door handle.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

puffy137 said:


> Patient to dentist; ' I have yellow teeth what should I do ?'
> Dentist ; 'Wear a brown tie !'


Thinking about yellow teeth. My brother's friends are very nice and everything, but one time (Corey) said...
Your teeth are really nice, they remind me of a song. 
Umk, what is it?
Black and yellow, black and yellow!
I don't do 'compliments' anymore.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> it doesn't feel safe either! and the noise of metal scraping teeth is worse than nails on a chalkboard!


Or, FLOUR? 
*blah.


----------



## smarch

has anyone here ever eaten "Pirate Booty"? its these delicious white cheddar cheese poofs that are way softer than Cheetos and they're "healthy". It used to just be a thing you had to go to trader joes for but now its at walmart.. its my addiction and I haven't had it in almost a year... it single handedly made me put on half the pounds I did because I ate it so much!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Now I want a milkshake.... I'm so unhealthy!


Spaghetti and chocolate milkshakes.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> has anyone here ever eaten "Pirate Booty"? its these delicious white cheddar cheese poofs that are way softer than Cheetos and they're "healthy". It used to just be a thing you had to go to trader joes for but now its at walmart.. its my addiction and I haven't had it in almost a year... it single handedly made me put on half the pounds I did because I ate it so much!


Baby popcorn? We call it baby popcorn becuase it has no kernels.
Mmm... haven't had any in a long time. I need to make a trip to WalMart, then


----------



## mike taylor

I'm at the dentist office . It smells funny in here . I did I tell you guys I hate the dentist!


----------



## puffy137

My weaknesses of which there are many , but chocolate is my downfall , & portions sizes , I like feeling full . Bad habit. Joanna Lumley says she never cooks or eats a meal , apparently she lives on the odd piece of toast , but by golly she must love looking in the mirror.


----------



## puffy137

mike taylor said:


> I'm at the dentist office . It smells funny in here . I did I tell you guys I hate the dentist!


Keep Calm & remember that smell is a lovely smell of a clean antiseptic environment which is there for your own good . Maybe there is a lovely nurse there to hold your hand .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> You know the difference between a dentist and a sadist, don't you?


You know doctors are experimenting on us, right? It's like one big open lab test, and you don't get compensated for it. Often, you pay ore than the price for meds because so many don't know what they're doing.
I can't really say that for ALL doctors, though. There are plenty good ones, you just need to find them.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> I'm at the dentist office . It smells funny in here . I did I tell you guys I hate the dentist!


And after you know you'll probably get a pretzel!!
But serious. Just be happy, and the antiseptic will work better. Unless your dentist IS a sadist, and they don't give you any.


----------



## puffy137

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You know doctors are experimenting on us, right? It's like one big open lab test, and you don't get compensated for it. Often, you pay ore than the price for meds because so many don't know what they're doing.
> I can't really say that for ALL doctors, though. There are plenty good ones, you just need to find them.


 Perhaps in simple illnesses its best to consult a 'Home Doctor' book or look stuff up on the internet . Quacks have a habit of pushing drugs that have been dumped on them by these wicked drug companies making mountains out of mole hills sometimes & raking in the money.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

puffy137 said:


> Perhaps in simple illnesses its best to consult a 'Home Doctor' book or look stuff up on the internet . Quacks have a habit of pushing drugs that have been dumped on them by these wicked drug companies making mountains out of mole hills sometimes & raking in the money.


Yes, I try to avoid the doctors. Mostly for germs. 
Secretly testing the population... soon we'll all start sprouting antlers, or something.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Allergies?



Yeah. Once I get up and moving around a bit more it usually clears up.


----------



## puffy137

In England doctors are not allowed to advertise themselves. The drugs I see advertised on American TV boggle the mind .Most come with a warning of dire consequences of using same drug , which sound even more horrific than the malady you had in the first place.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yes, I try to avoid the doctors. Mostly for germs.
> Secretly testing the population... soon we'll all start sprouting antlers, or something.


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> I'm at the dentist office . It smells funny in here . I did I tell you guys I hate the dentist!


 Doctors offices smell worse!... although my new doctors office doesn't smell terribly fear inducing antiseptic. The lab did though. The blood draw lady was real nice, yesterday I learned nursing students practice drawing blood on each other... oh my goodness ouch! although I suppose if they feel the pain of the non-experienced they'd learn to be good at it fast.


----------



## smarch

puffy137 said:


> My weaknesses of which there are many , but chocolate is my downfall , & portions sizes , I like feeling full . Bad habit. Joanna Lumley says she never cooks or eats a meal , apparently she lives on the odd piece of toast , but by golly she must love looking in the mirror.


 I just love the taste of all food... I have a terrible habit of eating even though i'm stuffed because its too yummy to stop!


----------



## smarch

puffy137 said:


> Perhaps in simple illnesses its best to consult a 'Home Doctor' book or look stuff up on the internet . Quacks have a habit of pushing drugs that have been dumped on them by these wicked drug companies making mountains out of mole hills sometimes & raking in the money.


 psych drugs especially... if I listed the number of meds I was on at one time from this lady you'd hit the floor!


----------



## puffy137

smarch said:


> psych drugs especially... if I listed the number of meds I was on at one time from this lady you'd hit the floor!


Seems scary , these meds have still not been properly studied I think , because each case is so different .


----------



## smarch

puffy137 said:


> In England doctors are not allowed to advertise themselves. The drugs I see advertised on American TV boggle the mind .Most come with a warning of dire consequences of using same drug , which sound even more horrific than the malady you had in the first place.


 that's something we joke about (me and my brother) "Skin rash? Here, take this it may work... or your eyes may bleed"


----------



## puffy137

A member of my staff had blackout last week , he fell backward & cut his head , he needed 6 stitches. Now the quest is on to find out the reason he fainted. His blood pressure is 140/ 100. so could that be the cause ? All his other blood tests are normal .although he has another for cholesterol which will be ready in a week .


----------



## jaizei

We'll never get super powers if we don't experiment...


----------



## jaizei




----------



## smarch

puffy137 said:


> Seems scary , these meds have still not been properly studied I think , because each case is so different .


 well they cant just pull out a sample of whatever to test for mental illnesses, so theres never a definitive diagnosis so every time you're put on a medication its an experiment. And SSRIs which are anti-depressants are known for having more side effects than benefits... Zoloft's drug interactions are awful and its one of the friendlier ones!


----------



## puffy137

jaizei said:


>



Surely it can't be that bad. This sounds like life under the Nazis. Government run hospitals only give out drugs that are tried & true . Drugs that have been common place for years.


----------



## puffy137

smarch said:


> well they cant just pull out a sample of whatever to test for mental illnesses, so theres never a definitive diagnosis so every time you're put on a medication its an experiment. And SSRIs which are anti-depressants are known for having more side effects than benefits... Zoloft's drug interactions are awful and its one of the friendlier ones!



Russel Brand said in his autobiography that he had used Abilify . its always being advertised on American TV & cable too


----------



## smarch

puffy137 said:


> Surely it can't be that bad. This sounds like life under the Nazis. Government run hospitals only give out drugs that are tried & true . Drugs that have been common place for years.


 Well kinda. I mean they're tested, but that doesn't mean they don't come with their horrible side effects and possibilities... And people do get paid small amounts to play tester...


----------



## puffy137

I guess any kind of drug can be deadly.A neighbour we once had in UK was allergic to asprin , he was afraid to enter hospital unless they gave it to him by mistake . One small pill would have him at deaths door.


----------



## smarch

puffy137 said:


> Russel Brand said in his autobiography that he had used Abilify . its always being advertised on American TV & cable too


 abilify made my mood swings worse. Wellibutrin made me very angry... like wanting to throw a register out a gas station window angry, Lamictal did nothing... and those are only the ones I remember the names of! I think at one point I was on all those and Zoloft... the woman apparently decided if one doesn't work try more at even higher doses... that's how I got fat... after she told me I wouldn't...


----------



## puffy137

smarch said:


> abilify made my mood swings worse. Wellibutrin made me very angry... like wanting to throw a register out a gas station window angry, Lamictal did nothing... and those are only the ones I remember the names of! I think at one point I was on all those and Zoloft... the woman apparently decided if one doesn't work try more at even higher doses... that's how I got fat... after she told me I wouldn't...



I really think these types of drugs & their use are still unchartered territory. I hope in future things will improve in this area. Mental illness really is the worse. & the hardest for everyone to deal with . So hold on there , things can only get better , fingers crossed.


----------



## smarch

puffy137 said:


> I really think these types of drugs & their use are still unchartered territory. I hope in future things will improve in this area. Mental illness really is the worse. & the hardest for everyone to deal with . So hold on there , things can only get better , fingers crossed.


 Oh I've been on just a little Zoloft for years now, I went to a different doctor, had ot worked out then decided I wanted off them all because they did nothing... well once you start taking Zoloft its one of those that's oractically impossible to come off without MASSIVE side effects. Fresh off of coming off it (following dr instructions because you cant just stop) I was a mess and for no reason and looking back it was kind of funny, I walked out to my car after a class and started crying... and I knew at the time I was crying for no reason... it was very weird!


----------



## dmmj

I love hot chocolate, not an euphemism.


----------



## dmmj

I was on abilify while in the hospital awhile back. I had terrible panic attacks for awhile.


----------



## Elohi

Anti-depressants are scary. I've been on several and they caused way more problems than they were worth. Especially Effexor. I had a terrible time detoxing from that when I requested coming off of it. The doses was cut down over time and I was still really sick and really moody. Headaches and sweats and anxiety to the max. It was horrid. I swore I'd never take another anti-depressant ever again and I haven't. 
I've also been on a lot of other meds and I got to a point where I said ENOUGH. I'm not a guinea pig. Nothing was doing what it was advertised to do and came with way too many side effects. Every now and again they try putting me on meds to help my heart and I give in, only to suffer the consequences. One drug actually almost killed me. And the dr was convinced I'd be ok because it was 1/4 of the smallest dose available. Ha! Thanks doc. 
Food is healthcare. Medicine is sickcare. I was so trusting of medicine and the medical field but I've learned to be leery. Yes they save people in emergency situations but medications are literally special doses of poisons to alter symptom expression in disease. It's not usually worth it unless the alternative is death.


----------



## Elohi

And now that I know I have MTHFR I know to supplement in a very specific way to help my body get what it needs and remove what it doesn't. How many of us have gene mutations causing dietary deficiencies behind the scenes, in turn manifesting as ailments and chronic diseases that crop up as we age? And Drs just medicate, medicated medicate the symptoms and never look for the actual problem. I requested I be tested for MTHFR because I was tired of Drs not knowing wth was wrong with me. Now I know what's causing some of my health concerns and can deal with it appropriately. Instead of being on stimulants and antidepressants to deal with my chronic fatigue and mystery pain and headaches. And a slew of other seemingly minor issues, I can begin to remedy the symptoms without medications that only alter the symptoms. But now that I know, I have to have my kids tested. :0/


----------



## mike taylor

Well I know one thing the dentist sucks . I just had two of my wisdom teeth pulled one filled . Not in a good mood


----------



## mike taylor

Think my eye isn't working . The side of my face isn't workingc


----------



## Elohi

Ahhhh!! Dentists suck!!


----------



## Elohi

Dentistry is barbaric!


----------



## Moozillion

Elohi said:


> I had no idea is was so common until I mentioned it on FB last night and several people piped up that there were allergic to bananas, avocados, and latex. Apparently these three things have something in common?


Hmmm...I'm allergic to Latex but not allergic to avocados or bananas (yet!)


----------



## Elohi

Moozillion said:


> Hmmm...I'm allergic to Latex but not allergic to avocados or bananas (yet!)


This was me until recently. I have always been allergic to latex. Latex and adhesives. Ekg patches are miserable!


----------



## smarch

Glaring at me because I woke him up sleeping in his now dry water dish


----------



## smarch

Night perfection!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> It's ok, Nicky wouldn't get the reference either.


go away!


----------



## Kerryann

Moozillion said:


> My dentist told me that the acids in REGULAR brewed coffee are not the greatest for your teeth, but she said the COLD-brewed coffee has much less acids and is fine. Also easier on your stomach. I switched to cold-brewed coffee (comes in a jar of concentrate) and like it a lot.  But the hubby insists on industrial-strength, freshly ground, dark roast for him!!!


My dentist says diet soda is bad but it's his vice. I love going to the dentist


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Anybody can use them. I am not sure what the actual cost is if paying money, as we always earned ours by buying fuel. The showers (in most places) are nice, clean and roomy with as much hot water as you want. You and hubby can easily share one with very few being two small for two at once. They come with a set of like two big towels, two medium, and a small one or so. Ask the shower attendant for more if you want. They have soap, but really you need to bring your own shampoo. Each one also has a toilet and sink. Many also have hair dryers.


I used one at ta. It was really clean and nice. Mikey didn't shower but I felt like stinky garbage before the shower. That may have revived my love of road trips.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I like Grey's because it was more realistic, but Scrubs was a stupid comedy in my mind and I am not into that kind of show. My kid son especially like Scrubs though.


I love greys....Dr mcdreamy
Oh can my torts eat palm leaves


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Some of the places are great, most are pretty good with very few sucking (of the places we ever went to). These are the major truckstops like TAs. I like them so much better then my own home (especially all that wonderful hot water). A few even leave you chocolate kisses.


I was a skeptic but it was really very bleachy smelling and the attendant was so nice. She also have me some candy. Oh and when I called to ask how it worked the woman said tell them you need a team shower to save money. I team showered alone.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Exactly my thought, but they are the folks who think humans have more value then animals.


The idea that animals don't have souls is a Christian value. 
A few years ago we saw a mom duck hit. We boxed up the babies and nursed eleven chicks until the rehab place could take them. That momma duck had adopted some rare ducklet. Only seven survived without their mom when we continued to visit them. The woman running the rehab place kept trying to remind me none likely would have lived if we didn't save them. I still cried for my loss.
The rare one survived


----------



## dmmj

Wisdom teeth, that explains a lot.


----------



## Kerryann

smarch said:


> it doesn't feel safe either! and the noise of metal scraping teeth is worse than nails on a chalkboard!


The floss picks have those little plastic spikes to clean your own plaque before it becomes tartar


----------



## Kerryann

The people I left in Michigan are having -24 degrees tonight. It's 71 here


----------



## mike taylor

Awake from a nap my face still not working .


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> Awake from a nap my face still not working .


I've been awake for 39 hours. I'm getting silly


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Kerryann said:


> I've been awake for 39 hours. I'm getting silly


who needs sleep when you have swag?


----------



## Kerryann

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs sleep when you have swag?


By swag do you mean stinky dogs and a stinky husband?


----------



## jaizei

Kerryann said:


> By swag do you mean stinky dogs and a stinky husband?



Are y'all trading off on the driving?


----------



## Kerryann

jaizei said:


> Are y'all trading off on the driving?


Yes but he mostly drove. I offered to drive more but he drove 16 hrs to my 8.


----------



## dmmj

A level 4 elephant emergency has been declared, prepare yourself.


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> A level 4 elephant emergency has been declared, prepare yourself.


Did you just call me fat?  I prefer the word fluffy


----------



## dmmj

Ok, best iced coffee drink at starbucks? Not a regular customer.


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> Ok, best iced coffee drink at starbucks? Not a regular customer.


I don't drink coffee but the chai tea with soy milk. 
I'm allergic to chai and soy so I love it but can't have it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> We'll never get super powers if we don't experiment...


Alrighty, you just volunteered to get sent into space!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> I was on abilify while in the hospital awhile back. I had terrible panic attacks for awhile.


I'm sorry! I've three panic attacks in my life, and I'm sorry the medicine did that to you.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> Dentistry is barbaric!








Well, then... he loves his job.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

If you hadn't explained that's the brand of baby popcorn you buy, I'd be real confused.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> Wisdom teeth, that explains a lot.


And how many do you have left?
EDIT- If I was very mean person, I'd say none, but I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> And how many do you have left?
> EDIT- If I was very mean person, I'd say none, but I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt


my brother had 8 wisdom teeth.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my brother had 8 wisdom teeth.


 Well okay, he must have had TWO sets of extra molars, then.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 118262


RIP Meow, we miss you.


----------



## Kerryann

Okay here's my agenda for vacation. I'm a planner but don't worry I didn't make a Gantt chart.
First feet in the sand and doing a whole lot of nothing.
Second trying to find wild hermit crabs to watch.
Third see the turtle hospital
Fourth see and pet a manatee
Fifth is the same but with a dolphin
Sixth is the same but with a sea turtle
Seventh is snorkle
Eighth is getting entirely to drunk
Ninth taking my lab swimming
Tenth is kayaking

Things not making my list
Being eaten by a shark
Being stung by a jelly fish
Being barbed by a sea ray
Seeing any spiders


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm going to PA for 5 days I'm scared cause my brother is an ******* and I'm afraid he will not care for my torts


----------



## mike taylor

I have no more wisdom teeth thank god . But I will be needing a cavity fixed . So that is another trip to the dentist in two weeks . Did I say I hate the dentist!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello mike


----------



## mike taylor

Hello Nick


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Mike and Nick! ! ! ! ! !

Good evening! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

whats going on?


----------



## puffy137

Not a lot


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy how many torts do you have?


----------



## puffy137

25 all from the same tribe


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> 25 all from the same tribe


wow thats a lot of tortoises! can i have some?


----------



## puffy137

12 babies that hatched in the ground last July, all doing well .7 females & 6 males of various ages. They have started to wake up now we are getting a few warmer days . Yes if you were nearer I could give you a few , I'm expecting more than 12 this summer.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> 12 babies that hatched in the ground last July, all doing well .7 females & 6 males of various ages. They have started to wake up now we are getting a few warmer days . Yes if you were nearer I could give you a few , I'm expecting more than 12 this summer.


what species do you breed? where are you located?


----------



## puffy137

They are Greeks , & I live in the Middle East , Q8 it be exact


----------



## leigti

puffy137 said:


> They are Greeks , & I live in the Middle East , Q8 it be exact


Okay I am stupid, Kuwait?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> They are Greeks , & I live in the Middle East , Q8 it be exact


do you have any tort pics?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Oh Em gee you people have far too much free time. 

For those who remember me, I'm doing good. Busy but good.
Ken, how the heck are yah!

I gotz me a rescue Elongated today, pretty excited. I posted more stuff in the Elongated forum.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning peeps


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> Morning peeps


why are you up so early?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

so beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i have always wanted to catch a western diamondback rattlesnake. i have to catch one before i more to PA!


----------



## smarch

Good morning, it's a balmy 3 here. At least there's clear skies


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why are you up so early?



Why are you up so late?


----------



## smarch

Its FRIDAY!!! my favorite weekday of the week!

Sipping my White Chocolate Raspberry Dunkins, munching on a cookie dough doughnut (hopefully this one want cause me pain...) and planning out my valentines day with my little valentine Nank. Maybe i'll get him a little tomato... he'll probably give me a poo in a food dish (again) but for all I know its a tortoises way of saying I love you.


----------



## smarch

I think my sinuses know a storm is coming, I have a stuffy and runny nose at the same time and it hurts!!


----------



## tortdad

Good Morning tort peeps


----------



## smarch




----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Good Morning tort peeps


 Good morning, how is your Friday starting out?


----------



## smarch

also happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## smarch

I killed chat  *goes off and hides in cave so others will come out and play*


----------



## Moozillion

Elohi said:


> Dentistry is barbaric!


I was lucky enough to find a GREAT dentist- she takes great care that her patients are comfortable and have no pain. I also have a friend who is an endodontist- she's a sweet, gentle person and a top notch endodontist.

Here's a couple of facts that surprised me when I first heard of them: 1) An abscess at the root of an UPPER tooth can erode through the skull and create brain abscesses. I personally have know of 3 people who had this happen. All 3 survived, but all 3 had to have surgery to open their skulls and drain the abscesses. All 3 were left with significant brain damage. (I work in a health field- but not in dentistry!!) So dentists help us in ways we may not even be aware of.

2) I've read Dentists have the 2nd highest suicide rate of US medical professional BECAUSE so many people fear, hate and avoid them.

I'm NOT CRITICIZING anyone, here.
And I know many people have had VERY different dental experiences than I have had.
Just wanted to add my 2 bits!


----------



## Moozillion

smarch said:


> I killed chat  *goes off and hides in cave so others will come out and play*


Come out, come out, wherever you are!!!!

Btw: have you ever avoided ALL gluten for a week or so to see how your tummy feels?


----------



## smarch

Moozillion said:


> I was lucky enough to find a GREAT dentist- she takes great care that her patients are comfortable and have no pain. I also have a friend who is an endodontist- she's a sweet, gentle person and a top notch endodontist.
> 
> Here's a couple of facts that surprised me when I first heard of them: 1) An abscess at the root of an UPPER tooth can erode through the skull and create brain abscesses. I personally have know of 3 people who had this happen. All 3 survived, but all 3 had to have surgery to open their skulls and drain the abscesses. All 3 were left with significant brain damage. (I work in a health field- but not in dentistry!!) So dentists help us in ways we may not even be aware of.
> 
> 2) I've read Dentists have the 2nd highest suicide rate of US medical professional BECAUSE so many people fear, hate and avoid them.
> 
> I'm NOT CRITICIZING anyone, here.
> And I know many people have had VERY different dental experiences than I have had.
> Just wanted to add my 2 bits!


 I go to a pediatric dentist and they still poke my gums till the bleed, but I still dutifully go once a year, my teeth do feel so nice and clean after. I have no problem with dentists... as long as they don't have hat metal scrapey thing in their hand! in fact last time I went, since I've gone there my whole life, the hygienist who's been there quite a long time and seen me many times pulled out this picture from my file because the old dentist used to have a "clean teeth club" or something like that, so she was like head over heals pulled out a polaroid of 3(ish) year old me, dolly in hand, smiling away next to a giant tooth and toothbrush! It wasn't even embarrassing lol, I got to take my picture home 

I felt bad I was essentially a total jerk to the guy taking out my wisdom teeth, I was sure to be extra nice when I went for my follow up, i mean i was scared but i'm sure he's treated bad all the time  and all i remember was a very nice nurse/hygienist/assistant person there the day they did the surgery who wiped my tears when the anxiety started (by the way that gas does NOT help anxiety!) and kept talking to me as i was going out.


----------



## smarch

Moozillion said:


> Come out, come out, wherever you are!!!!
> 
> Btw: have you ever avoided ALL gluten for a week or so to see how your tummy feels?


 I haven't tried... because i don't really know where to start, i know so much has gluten. I guess i have 2 friends i know are gluten free that i could ask to at least point me in the right starting direction


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats going on?


*They all stop whispering


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Helloo!


----------



## Kerryann

This is where we are staying in the keys. This morning's excitement was Cici jumping off the sea wall and us having to get in and carry her up the ladder.


----------



## Kerryann

I dunno why it out Mike's pic three times


----------



## Moozillion

Kerryann said:


> This is where we are staying in the keys. This morning's excitement was Cici jumping off the sea wall and us having to get in and carry her up the ladder.
> 
> View attachment 118310
> View attachment 118310
> View attachment 118310


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## smarch

So i was given these peppermint oil beads from my cousin and his girlfriend because she likes natural approaches to things and used it for her stomach pain, and headaches. Initally the punch in the face of peppermint was over whelming, but now halfway through the thing of them i cant eat mints anymore because i taste the sweetener and don't like it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Helloo!
> View attachment 118313


Should mention it's Friday the 13th


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Kerryann said:


> This is where we are staying in the keys. This morning's excitement was Cici jumping off the sea wall and us having to get in and carry her up the ladder.
> 
> View attachment 118310
> View attachment 118310
> View attachment 118310


Manatees! How beautiful! Bet the weathers nice


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Should mention it's Friday the 13th


 Hey I already mentioned that! stop stealing my thunder!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Well, looks like my "Elongated" is more a Hingeback. Still COOL! I was told Elongated and she does look like those in photos. Anyone here want to take a gander at her? I posted everything in the Elongated section. If she is indeed a Hingeback, I know this tortoise (small town, gotta be the same one that was offered to me 3-4 years ago).

And HI JACQUI!!! (Waves like a five year old).

I give up on this pretend chat thingy, you guys post 20000000 messages before I can get back online again. I don't have much time or access to innanet on the hospital floor, and I'm busy when I'm home. But I still read the forums and keep up on "continuing tort education".

I did scale my rescue (Oregon Tortoise Rescue) waaaay back. Between busy job, dog showing (I work for professional handlers and have my own clients) and my health issues, I needed to rescue MYSELF! LOL. So I took down my web page, teamed with a local water turtle rescue, and I assist another rescue with medical issues. I also help coordinate fosters and Rehoming and transport. Less torts are being shipped by mail now! Yay! So I have a new foster...this alleged Hingeback. She's terrified of her own shadow.


----------



## smarch

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Well, looks like my "Elongated" is more a Hingeback. Still COOL! I was told Elongated and she does look like those in photos. Anyone here want to take a gander at her? I posted everything in the Elongated section. If she is indeed a Hingeback, I know this tortoise (small town, gotta be the same one that was offered to me 3-4 years ago).
> 
> And HI JACQUI!!! (Waves like a five year old).
> 
> I give up on this pretend chat thingy, you guys post 20000000 messages before I can get back online again. I don't have much time or access to innanet on the hospital floor, and I'm busy when I'm home. But I still read the forums and keep up on "continuing tort education".
> 
> I did scale my rescue (Oregon Tortoise Rescue) waaaay back. Between busy job, dog showing (I work for professional handlers and have my own clients) and my health issues, I needed to rescue MYSELF! LOL. So I took down my web page, teamed with a local water turtle rescue, and I assist another rescue with medical issues. I also help coordinate fosters and Rehoming and transport. Less torts are being shipped by mail now! Yay! So I have a new foster...this alleged Hingeback. She's terrified of her own shadow.


 sometimes when I'm gone a few days i don't even try to catch up... everyone likes to chat while im gone... and hide while i'm here lol


----------



## smarch

My mum ordered flower delivery to me and my dad at work


----------



## mike taylor

We see you coming and we hide . Surely you know we do.


----------



## smarch

^ hahah my picture describes Harold (the beta)'s reaction perfect... he's still just staring at it lol


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I have no more wisdom teeth thank god . But I will be needing a cavity fixed . So that is another trip to the dentist in two weeks . Did I say I hate the dentist!



I never developed any wisdom teeth. I'm smart enough without them!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Hey I already mentioned that! stop stealing my thunder!


Oooh! Sorry! I didn't read all the way back 
Than I should ALSO mention the only I mentioned that was because my kitty of the day was selected _because_ it's Friday the 13th


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Well, looks like my "Elongated" is more a Hingeback. Still COOL! I was told Elongated and she does look like those in photos. Anyone here want to take a gander at her? I posted everything in the Elongated section. If she is indeed a Hingeback, I know this tortoise (small town, gotta be the same one that was offered to me 3-4 years ago).
> 
> And HI JACQUI!!! (Waves like a five year old).
> 
> I give up on this pretend chat thingy, you guys post 20000000 messages before I can get back online again. I don't have much time or access to innanet on the hospital floor, and I'm busy when I'm home. But I still read the forums and keep up on "continuing tort education".
> 
> I did scale my rescue (Oregon Tortoise Rescue) waaaay back. Between busy job, dog showing (I work for professional handlers and have my own clients) and my health issues, I needed to rescue MYSELF! LOL. So I took down my web page, teamed with a local water turtle rescue, and I assist another rescue with medical issues. I also help coordinate fosters and Rehoming and transport. Less torts are being shipped by mail now! Yay! So I have a new foster...this alleged Hingeback. She's terrified of her own shadow.


Yeah, they're scary 
Nice! Well, not that;s she's terrified of her own shadow, but she'll warm up eventually. I'll have to go read your thread!


----------



## Yvonne G

puffy137 said:


> They are Greeks , & I live in the Middle East , Q8 it be exact



Puffy - I know you used to be Puff137 here, but did we ever know your real name? It's ok if you don't want to tell us.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

You guys have any plans for your significant others tomorrow?


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> I never developed any wisdom teeth. I'm smart enough without them!


Well that is lucky . I didn't have a problem with my two till I went to the dentist . He said they needed to go . I wasn't there for that . Now my face hurts . It used to only hurt other people . Now it's hurting me . Haha stupid dentists.


----------



## smarch

"ooooh pretty flowers. Boyfriend?"
"nope. Mommy"
lol I'm a lame-o


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Well that is lucky . I didn't have a problem with my two till I went to the dentist . He said they needed to go . I wasn't there for that . Now my face hurts . It used to only hurt other people . Now it's hurting me . Haha stupid dentists.



I bet you were surprised! So glad you survived!
In the long run it should be better than when waiting until your older.


----------



## Momof4

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You guys have any plans for your significant others tomorrow?



Well, after being married 18 yrs we don't go over board. My son has a Taekwondo tourney right on the water on San Diego Bay so we will eat lunch down there and then the whole family will go out to dinner. We don't have a babysitter so the kids go everywhere with us.


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> View attachment 118314
> 
> 
> My mum ordered flower delivery to me and my dad at work



Aww, what a sweet mum you have! They are beautiful!!


----------



## Momof4

@Kerryann your trip looks amazing!! I guess it was worth that long drive!!


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Well that is lucky . I didn't have a problem with my two till I went to the dentist . He said they needed to go . I wasn't there for that . Now my face hurts . It used to only hurt other people . Now it's hurting me . Haha stupid dentists.


 I was lucky when i got mine out, no pain! Didn't even need my pain meds! Need some oxy lol still have the full script bottle full  kidding though!!! don't weant to break any drug/illegal rules with my joking... in fact i think my mum dropped off the pills to the police station to keep them safe since we have 2 teens in the house too. 
When my uncle heard i wasn't in pain he joked i could sell them so i yelled "is that an offer!?" lol apparently he also had plentry from getting teeth yanked.... perhaps my family jokes too much about pain meds...


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> sometimes when I'm gone a few days i don't even try to catch up... everyone likes to chat while im gone... and hide while i'm here lol



So not true!! We missed you when you were in hiding a few weeks ago!!


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Its FRIDAY!!! my favorite weekday of the week!
> 
> Sipping my White Chocolate Raspberry Dunkins, munching on a cookie dough doughnut (hopefully this one want cause me pain...) and planning out my valentines day with my little valentine Nank. Maybe i'll get him a little tomato... he'll probably give me a poo in a food dish (again) but for all I know its a tortoises way of saying I love you.



Seriously! Another donut! I hope you don't get a tummy ache!
I do the same thing with chocolate chip cookies! I get really bad acid reflux from them but if I'm making them and can't help but eat them! Boy do I pay!


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> So not true!! We missed you when you were in hiding a few weeks ago!!


 Haha i remember! I opened the app and was bombarded by notifications! It actually made me feel quite loved that people noticed i was missing


----------



## Yvonne G

The days of having to think of ways to 'appreciate' a significant other are all behind me, thank goodness. Now-a-days, the best part of Valentine's day is all the candy they have on sale after the day's over with!! Yum.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You guys have any plans for your significant others tomorrow?


 Yup me and Franklin are going to curl up and watch Ice Age, its his favorite


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> Seriously! Another donut! I hope you don't get a tummy ache!
> I do the same thing with chocolate chip cookies! I get really bad acid reflux from them but if I'm making them and can't help but eat them! Boy do I pay!


 Yeah, no pain yet though so i think i'm good... i should probably eat something light for lunch though!


----------



## Momof4

@smarch, I was thinking about you yesterday during my kids school pick up. I was waiting in the car for them and I was dying of heat. The sun was magnified thru the windshield and I was so hot! I thought Smarch would love this! It was 86 degrees.


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> @smarch, I was thinking about you yesterday during my kids school pick up. I was waiting in the car for them and I was dying of heat. The sun was magnified thru the windshield and I was so hot! I thought Smarch would love this! It was 86 degrees.


 I was lucky on Wednesday to get some sun. Felt so good i almost fell asleep in my car basking in it! That would be something to explain to my professor "sorry i was basking in the sun in my car and next thing i knew it was now and i'm late..." sad part is with the weather here it would probably be excusable!

Theres sun today but i'm in work all day!


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> The days of having to think of ways to 'appreciate' a significant other are all behind me, thank goodness. Now-a-days, the best part of Valentine's day is all the candy they have on sale after the day's over with!! Yum.


 I never understood it, even when i was sappy and in a relationship. Shouldn't you show you appreciate the person year round? its just another holiday stores cash in on... i mean you have your anniversary to be lovey... send flowers on random days not a day you're almost obligated... i just never understood it...


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I never understood it, even when i was sappy and in a relationship. Shouldn't you show you appreciate the person year round? its just another holiday stores cash in on... i mean you have your anniversary to be lovey... send flowers on random days not a day you're almost obligated... i just never understood it...



This is why I don't celebrate holidays.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, time for me to go outside and open up all the tortoise doors, feed, water and pick up poop. Let this post serve as my place marker so I can find where I left off easier. Have fun, kiddies!!

♫ ☼ ♪ ♫ ☼


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> This is why I don't celebrate holidays.


 I "celebrate" but mostly just to be with family, i love how one entire side of my family comes over for Christmas eve. Sure my cousin and us siblings kinda got ugly sweaters and antlers and stuff, but that was because it was "our thing" and brought us together. I never really liked the commercialness of holidays... although i do like my Christmas tree!
basically everything commercial holiday i celebrate has better meaning to doing it though.


----------



## smarch

Fun? PAAAAARRRTY!!!


----------



## smarch

I'm havin' a party! A party for ... me, no one else came to my party, so its only for me


----------



## Momof4

Honey, the downspout is fixed!


@Cowboy_Ken Thought of you!


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> I never understood it, even when i was sappy and in a relationship. Shouldn't you show you appreciate the person year round? its just another holiday stores cash in on... i mean you have your anniversary to be lovey... send flowers on random days not a day you're almost obligated... i just never understood it...


Celebration of love is best done on anniversaries and randomly out of the blue while just living life. I like v-day but I'd rather put the money for anything purchased towards other things. Now, if my husband decided to get me tortoises or tortoise related things for v-day, not going to complain. I'm all for that! Haha. I'd rather have an outside enclosure for fosters than jewelry or flowers. I like tortoise jewelry but I have a few pieces and that's all I could ever need. 
I know everyone isn't that way though. They want to be showered with things and attention of holidays like v-day. Whatever floats their boat.


----------



## Moozillion

smarch said:


> I "celebrate" but mostly just to be with family, i love how one entire side of my family comes over for Christmas eve. Sure my cousin and us siblings kinda got ugly sweaters and antlers and stuff, but that was because it was "our thing" and brought us together. I never really liked the commercialness of holidays... although i do like my Christmas tree!
> basically everything commercial holiday i celebrate has better meaning to doing it though.


My favorite holiday is Thanksgiving because I was BORN on Thanksgiving day! My birthday only lands on Thanksgiving once every 7 years or so, so that's fun!


----------



## smarch

I just re-discovered Coheed & Cambria


----------



## Abdulla6169

Kerryann said:


> This is where we are staying in the keys. This morning's excitement was Cici jumping off the sea wall and us having to get in and carry her up the ladder.
> 
> View attachment 118311
> View attachment 118312
> View attachment 118310


I LOVE MANATEES!!!!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> Seriously! Another donut! I hope you don't get a tummy ache!
> I do the same thing with chocolate chip cookies! I get really bad acid reflux from them but if I'm making them and can't help but eat them! Boy do I pay!


Donuts remind me, it's PUNCHKI SEASON! They are delicious donut like pastries filled with a cream of your choice. I love the chocolate.
It's a Mardi-Gra thing, so it's beginning to be Punchki season.
And here at samosky's, we don't actually make them  but we take orders and then buy them to fill those orders.
They are SO good! I'm placing my order today, I'll need to take a picture when I get them!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> The days of having to think of ways to 'appreciate' a significant other are all behind me, thank goodness. Now-a-days, the best part of Valentine's day is all the candy they have on sale after the day's over with!! Yum.


Hehe, I'll be going to that sale, too


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> I never understood it, even when i was sappy and in a relationship. Shouldn't you show you appreciate the person year round? its just another holiday stores cash in on... i mean you have your anniversary to be lovey... send flowers on random days not a day you're almost obligated... i just never understood it...


Like 'Sweetest Day'


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Yup me and Franklin are going to curl up and watch Ice Age, its his favorite


Yeah, I bet he loves seeing the tortoises


----------



## Jacqui

*Good afternoon all! *​


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> *Good afternoon all! *​


Hello! 
I caught you at a terrible time, I'm just about to leave!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Honey, the downspout is fixed!
> View attachment 118319
> 
> @Cowboy_Ken Thought of you!


LOL I want to build one of those!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello!
> I caught you at a terrible time, I'm just about to leave!



Bye


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> View attachment 118308
> 
> 
> Good morning, it's a balmy 3 here. At least there's clear skies


Not liking what the future holds for you on two nights.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> also happy Friday the 13th!


The same to you!


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> I was lucky enough to find a GREAT dentist- she takes great care that her patients are comfortable and have no pain. I also have a friend who is an endodontist- she's a sweet, gentle person and a top notch endodontist.
> 
> Here's a couple of facts that surprised me when I first heard of them: 1) An abscess at the root of an UPPER tooth can erode through the skull and create brain abscesses. I personally have know of 3 people who had this happen. All 3 survived, but all 3 had to have surgery to open their skulls and drain the abscesses. All 3 were left with significant brain damage. (I work in a health field- but not in dentistry!!) So dentists help us in ways we may not even be aware of.


 That's down right scary.


----------



## Momof4

@Jacqui Go to the post office! It's been there since the 11th!


----------



## Jacqui

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Well, looks like my "Elongated" is more a Hingeback. Still COOL! I was told Elongated and she does look like those in photos. Anyone here want to take a gander at her? I posted everything in the Elongated section. If she is indeed a Hingeback, I know this tortoise (small town, gotta be the same one that was offered to me 3-4 years ago)I did scale my rescue (Oregon Tortoise Rescue) waaaay back. Between busy job, dog showing (I work for professional handlers and have my own clients) and my health issues, I needed to rescue MYSELF! LOL. So I took down my web page, teamed with a local water turtle rescue, and I assist another rescue with medical issues. I also help coordinate fosters and Rehoming and transport. Less torts are being shipped by mail now! Yay! So I have a new foster...this alleged Hingeback. She's terrified of her own shadow.


If it is a hingeback and you want to rehome it, I know of this place.... 

How did those puppies turn out? Last I knew you had kept three of them I think?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> View attachment 118314
> 
> 
> My mum ordered flower delivery to me and my dad at work


How sweet!! I didn't order any this year for my two daughters, instead going to do a surprise day of flowers (plus don't want to over shadow their bf's)


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> ^ hahah my picture describes Harold (the beta)'s reaction perfect... he's still just staring at it lol



He's trying to figure how to get his color to match that.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I never developed any wisdom teeth. I'm smart enough without them!



Me too!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> @Jacqui Go to the post office! It's been there since the 11th!



I will go in the am, it's closed now (after 12). You had me confused when you said a knock at my door.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> This is where we are staying in the keys. This morning's excitement was Cici jumping off the sea wall and us having to get in and carry her up the ladder.
> 
> View attachment 118311
> View attachment 118312
> View attachment 118310


Manatees!! I love those guys!


----------



## Momof4

I didn't know the USPS didn't deliver to your home. Bummer!! I just checked the tracking #.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You guys have any plans for your significant others tomorrow?



Jeff will be on his way from WA to NJ, but going on I90, so no seeing him.  I do have a bunch of goodies waiting for him. Instead it's lunch with my sister and hopefully atleast some of my kidlings.  I have strawberries, blueberries, and greens for my shelled ones.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I didn't know the USPS didn't deliver to your home. Bummer!! I just checked the tracking #.



It's okay. I planned to double check there on my way out of town in the am. They are only open for one hour tomorrow. We are a small village and don't even have a real postoffice. We get our mail in small wall boxes. All will be good.


----------



## Jacqui

Your hubby's procedure went well?


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yeah, I bet he loves seeing the tortoises


 I think its more the bright colors, because he intently watches it!


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Good morning, how is your Friday starting out?


So far so good. You?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I think its more the bright colors, because he intently watches it!



No doubt making sure it's not another male trying to sneak into his area.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> How sweet!! I didn't order any this year for my two daughters, instead going to do a surprise day of flowers (plus don't want to over shadow their bf's)


 Well I don't exactly have a BF ... or GF... so I was like blah dumb holiday. And I NEVER get stuff at work, so it made me happy  my desk smells like easter lol


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> So far so good. You?


 I was going to say long... but then looked at the time! Guess the afternoon is flying. Its been a good day, my mum sent my dad and I flowers at work... well me flowers and him a plant (cuz... well engineers lol, a guy getting flowers would be mock-able) so I've been a happy Sarah today


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> No doubt making sure it's not another male trying to sneak into his area.


 probably, but its not "his area" its the couch (now chair) on me. We sometimes watch a movie or show together... actually haven't in a while. But I recline and plop him on my chest and drape the blanket on half his shell if he wants to sleep right there like a cave, or hi climbs and burrows behing my neck... or climbs down near my feet head stretched out watching the movie, ice age is the only movie he's ever done that. We watched Insidious once and I hid behind his shell laying across the couch and he sat tucked in eyes open watching ... the probably was stress so he didn't watch all of that. I swear though he loves ice age! its quite cute!


----------



## smarch

And yes I know i'm projecting human emotions... whatever, I just know it wasn't stress and he was amused  whatever reason he was amused is fine, but liking the movie works for me haha


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Well I don't exactly have a BF ... or GF... so I was like blah dumb holiday. And I NEVER get stuff at work, so it made me happy  my desk smells like easter lol


That's why I like this holiday, so many folks remember to actually give each other gifts. I know for me, it was the only time I ever got flowers at work besides once on a birthday. There is just something (in my mind any how) special about flowers being delivered to you at work. I try to once a year send some to each of my daughters.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> And yes I know i'm projecting human emotions... whatever, I just know it wasn't stress and he was amused  whatever reason he was amused is fine, but liking the movie works for me haha



Nothing wrong with giving them emotions and who really knows what they do think and feel.


----------



## Elohi

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Well, looks like my "Elongated" is more a Hingeback. Still COOL! I was told Elongated and she does look like those in photos. Anyone here want to take a gander at her? I posted everything in the Elongated section. If she is indeed a Hingeback, I know this tortoise (small town, gotta be the same one that was offered to me 3-4 years ago).
> 
> And HI JACQUI!!! (Waves like a five year old).
> 
> I give up on this pretend chat thingy, you guys post 20000000 messages before I can get back online again. I don't have much time or access to innanet on the hospital floor, and I'm busy when I'm home. But I still read the forums and keep up on "continuing tort education".
> 
> I did scale my rescue (Oregon Tortoise Rescue) waaaay back. Between busy job, dog showing (I work for professional handlers and have my own clients) and my health issues, I needed to rescue MYSELF! LOL. So I took down my web page, teamed with a local water turtle rescue, and I assist another rescue with medical issues. I also help coordinate fosters and Rehoming and transport. Less torts are being shipped by mail now! Yay! So I have a new foster...this alleged Hingeback. She's terrified of her own shadow.


Send it to @tortadise!


----------



## Elohi

Just got my 3rd b12 shot and found out it's not methylated b12 so I'm not able to absorb much of it. (Stupid MTHFR gene)
So they mentioned switching me to oral medical grade b12 capsules but I know that is still not the optimal route. I plan to ask for a methylated b12 shot prescription when they call me next week. I'll give them to myself or take it to them to administer.


----------



## smarch

Last time <3


----------



## Kerryann

Momof4 said:


> @Kerryann your trip looks amazing!! I guess it was worth that long drive!!


Yes it's gorgeous here


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Nothing wrong with giving them emotions and who really knows what they do think and feel.


  I know a lot of people freak out about giving them emotion. I mean he wasn't stressed and I guess that's all that really matters.


----------



## Jacqui

Well when one of those folks can start reading and comprehending their minds, then they can freak about emotions being given to them.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Send it to @tortadise!



Nah shorter trip for it to be sent to me.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Nothing wrong with giving them emotions and who really knows what they do think and feel.


Jacqui! A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your sister! 
Were you able to reach her?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> Send it to @tortadise!


Better yet, why not you!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> That's why I like this holiday, so many folks remember to actually give each other gifts. I know for me, it was the only time I ever got flowers at work besides once on a birthday. There is just something (in my mind any how) special about flowers being delivered to you at work. I try to once a year send some to each of my daughters.


 I personally think its an attention thing, I don't really like attention drawn to me but for flowers, sure, it shows everyone else that you're loved. and brighten up the desk


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Jeff will be on his way from WA to NJ, but going on I90, so no seeing him.  I do have a bunch of goodies waiting for him. Instead it's lunch with my sister and hopefully atleast some of my kidlings.  I have strawberries, blueberries, and greens for my shelled ones.


Oooh.. I should catch up before asking questions  
Have a great lunch, then. I hope your kiddies can make it!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Jacqui! A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your sister!
> Were you able to reach her?



Yeppers. I am taking her (and any of my brats who can make it) out to lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> I personally think its an attention thing, I don't really like attention drawn to me but for flowers, sure, it shows everyone else that you're loved. and brighten up the desk


Ever bought cut daisys? They last forever!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oooh.. I should catch up before asking questions
> Have a great lunch, then. I hope your kiddies can make it!



LOL now your like me. I answer the posts as I see them and before I finish all the old posts, somebody has already answered my question. lol


----------



## smarch

Earlier a co-worker was talking to another co-worker near my desk then all of a sudden said "theres something ALIVE in that bowl!" and I was like yeah that's Harold my fishy. Things can go very unnoticed for a long time here lol


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Ever bought cut daisys? They last forever!



I like the little carnations. Roses are over priced and have no lasting powers. If your giving me roses, give me the whole plant. lol


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Earlier a co-worker was talking to another co-worker near my desk then all of a sudden said "theres something ALIVE in that bowl!" and I was like yeah that's Harold my fishy. Things can go very unnoticed for a long time here lol


People are not very observant.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> My favorite holiday is Thanksgiving because I was BORN on Thanksgiving day! My birthday only lands on Thanksgiving once every 7 years or so, so that's fun!



I love Thanksgiving too, but only because of the way the house smells while the turkey is roasting!


----------



## Jacqui

Well bye everybody!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I like the little carnations. Roses are over priced and have no lasting powers. If your giving me roses, give me the whole plant. lol


I agree. Too many cut flowers only last a few days, but carnations are one of the ones you can expect a couple weeks out of


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> I love Thanksgiving too, but only because of the way the house smells while the turkey is roasting!


Stuffing!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Earlier a co-worker was talking to another co-worker near my desk then all of a sudden said "theres something ALIVE in that bowl!" and I was like yeah that's Harold my fishy. Things can go very unnoticed for a long time here lol


He gets to work with you


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Well bye everybody!


Bye then!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Me too!


Same here…


----------



## mike taylor

Can tortoises eat this?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> People are not very observant.


 They're only observant here if treats or goodies are involved


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> He gets to work with you


 I said he's my company.  best kind, the quiet kind!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I love Thanksgiving too, but only because of the way the house smells while the turkey is roasting!


Actually, although I enjoy turkey, it's the turkey GRAVY that is the BEST!!!'


----------



## smarch

Moozillion said:


> Actually, although I enjoy turkey, it's the turkey GRAVY that is the BEST!!!'


 Eh not a poultry fan, stick a nice pink juicy steak on my plate and then we're talking!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Nicky. We need to have a talk about exclamation points.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Can tortoises eat this?


Well, I can't find any info saying poppies are toxic (to mammals too) so I'll 'assume' yes, but hopefully someone else knows...


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Can tortoises eat this?



Does it give the scientific name? search for that + tortoise + edible


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Moozillion said:


> I was lucky enough to find a GREAT dentist- she takes great care that her patients are comfortable and have no pain. I also have a friend who is an endodontist- she's a sweet, gentle person and a top notch endodontist.
> 
> Here's a couple of facts that surprised me when I first heard of them: 1) An abscess at the root of an UPPER tooth can erode through the skull and create brain abscesses. I personally have know of 3 people who had this happen. All 3 survived, but all 3 had to have surgery to open their skulls and drain the abscesses. All 3 were left with significant brain damage. (I work in a health field- but not in dentistry!!) So dentists help us in ways we may not even be aware of.
> 
> 2) I've read Dentists have the 2nd highest suicide rate of US medical professional BECAUSE so many people fear, hate and avoid them.
> 
> I'm NOT CRITICIZING anyone, here.
> And I know many people have had VERY different dental experiences than I have had.
> Just wanted to add my 2 bits!



My dad's a dentist. He says "at least I'm not as hated as a lawyer!"

Then he downs another bottle of wine. J/k! 

But he does joke about the lawyer part and like his wine.


----------



## jaizei

RosieRedfoot said:


> My dad's a dentist. He says "at least I'm not as hated as a lawyer!"
> 
> Then he downs another bottle of wine. J/k!
> 
> But he does joke about the lawyer part and like his wine.




Has he ever said why he became a dentist?


----------



## jaizei

@Yellow Turtle01


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Does it give the scientific name? search for that + tortoise + edible


Aha! You've shared your secret!


----------



## leigti

Hello everybody. Well the time has come. I have the surgery to remove my left eye on Monday. I am very slowly heading towards freak out mode  it just hit me as I was leaving work that it actually was happening soon. and then in March I find out if I have surgery on the other I to tweak the cornea transplant. it should be an interesting month or two.


----------



## Moozillion

leigti said:


> Hello everybody. Well the time has come. I have the surgery to remove my left eye on Monday. I am very slowly heading towards freak out mode  it just hit me as I was leaving work that it actually was happening soon. and then in March I find out if I have surgery on the other I to tweak the cornea transplant. it should be an interesting month or two.


Oh, MY!!!  I am so sorry to hear this! I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## leigti

Thank you.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Can tortoises eat this?
> 
> View attachment 118351



I think all poppies are toxic.


----------



## Momof4

Oh my goodness that appt. came up quick! I wish you all the luck and will be sending good vibes your way!


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> Hello everybody. Well the time has come. I have the surgery to remove my left eye on Monday. I am very slowly heading towards freak out mode  it just hit me as I was leaving work that it actually was happening soon. and then in March I find out if I have surgery on the other I to tweak the cornea transplant. it should be an interesting month or two.



Oh my! I can't imagine! I don't know what to say. Are you already totally blind in that eye? I think Sandy Duncan has a glass eye...Peter Falk, Sammy Davis, Junior. But then again, there's a certain mysteriousness seeing a person with an eye patch! I wish you all the best. Keep us informed so we can commiserate.


----------



## leigti

Thanks guys. Yes this appointment came up we too fast. I have not had vision in that I for over 20 years. it is what they call a dead I, it began to hurt a lot so now it will come out. I will try not to gross you out, they are not actually taking the entire eyeball itself. The white part of the eye is called the Scalerait is like a balloon, they are taking everything out of the balloon and leaving the sclera with the muscles attached to it. In a month or so I will get prosthetic I that I will put into the sclera. It will move just like my other ideas. 
I hope you're not reading this while eating dinner  The part that really grosses me out is having to take the prosthetic in and out. I think I will throw up the first time I try it. but it is better than wearing an eyepatch  I don't want to look like a pirate. 
I do have some vision left in my right eye and that is what they are trying to improve with a surgery on that one possibly in March. eventually I won't have any usable vision, it could be tomorrow or 10 years from now. I won't be able to lift things, or even look down to tie my shoes for a while. my dog sitter may have to help me a little bit with all my critters.


----------



## smarch

leigti said:


> Hello everybody. Well the time has come. I have the surgery to remove my left eye on Monday. I am very slowly heading towards freak out mode  it just hit me as I was leaving work that it actually was happening soon. and then in March I find out if I have surgery on the other I to tweak the cornea transplant. it should be an interesting month or two.


I'd love to say don't worry or all that, but that's probably stuff you're hearing all the time. We'll all be thinking of you, sounds very scary.


----------



## smarch

leigti said:


> Thanks guys. Yes this appointment came up we too fast. I have not had vision in that I for over 20 years. it is what they call a dead I, it began to hurt a lot so now it will come out. I will try not to gross you out, they are not actually taking the entire eyeball itself. The white part of the eye is called the Scalerait is like a balloon, they are taking everything out of the balloon and leaving the sclera with the muscles attached to it. In a month or so I will get prosthetic I that I will put into the sclera. It will move just like my other ideas.
> I hope you're not reading this while eating dinner  The part that really grosses me out is having to take the prosthetic in and out. I think I will throw up the first time I try it. but it is better than wearing an eyepatch  I don't want to look like a pirate.
> I do have some vision left in my right eye and that is what they are trying to improve with a surgery on that one possibly in March. eventually I won't have any usable vision, it could be tomorrow or 10 years from now. I won't be able to lift things, or even look down to tie my shoes for a while. my dog sitter may have to help me a little bit with all my critters.


The prosthetic goes in and out? That's got to be quite a strange experience to look forward to, I thought prosthetic eyes would stay in.


----------



## leigti

smarch said:


> I'd love to say don't worry or all that, but that's probably stuff you're hearing all the time. We'll all be thinking of you, sounds very scary.


Thanks. I am trying not to worry and have done a pretty good job of it until today. I never wanted to do this and was hoping I would never have to and it took me a while to accept the fact that it would be best to have it done. This is my sixth I surgery, so I am not new to this. But this seems different, maybe because it is usually the first thing that people look at and they put so much of this is on eyes. The prosthetics looks very real, but still I am self-conscious. 
I appreciate you guys listening to me. I am or scared about this but I want to admit


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nicky. We need to have a talk about exclamation points.



dont tell me what to do !!!!!!!...!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

major hugs. What a life change it will be, but you will do fine. I have saw those eyes and they are amazing. Just take it one day at a time.


----------



## leigti

smarch said:


> The prosthetic goes in and out? That's got to be quite a strange experience to look forward to, I thought prosthetic eyes would stay in.


Yes they come out. You are supposed to take them out about once a month to clean them. And yes they can fall out, my friend was hit by a car and hers came out and rolled down the street   she was not hurt badly but she asked the paramedic to go find her eye. They dusted it off and put it in her pocket when they took her to the hospital.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> major hugs. What a life change it will be, but you will do fine. I have saw those eyes and they are amazing. Just take it one day at a time.


Thanks. Luckily one of the best places in the country to get a prosthetic eye is only three hours away.


----------



## Jacqui

just remember we are here for you in any way we can be of help. Just wish we were closer and could help in person.


----------



## leigti

Thanks. I will try not to bug everybody to Beth. But I may be feeling a little more insecure for the next little while. Please bear with me.


----------



## leigti

Is RST still hitting that stupid ! Button?


----------



## tortdad

So today I met with that lady and her swollen eye sully. He lives in a 20gal tank but she's switching him to a storage container tomorrow. I stripped the coil UVB out, tossed her blue day lamp and black night lights. And let her barrow a fixture with 60watt CHE , a thermostat, and a digital temp gauge. The baby was on coconut coir but it was dried completely up. I also have her some cuttlefish, orchid bark and mazui. He was soaking in baby food water when I left and was active in the dish with a tiny bit of eye slit showing.


----------



## leigti

I'm glad you helped the little tortoise out. Sometimes it's easier just to do it them to tell people to do it. Or they really don't know where to start.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

jaizei said:


> Has he ever said why he became a dentist?



He wanted to be a wildlife biologist but realized it would be paper pushing and not tagging caribou from a helicopter. He met a dentist who said dentistry kept him busy and learning and that he had the time and money to hunt as a hobby. Sooo that's what he does. In less than a month we're going on a one week cruise to the Bahamas and he's writing it off as a business expense because there's a continuing education course on board (I'm an online consultant, mom is manager, brother is IT). Sooo that's a good reason there too.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

leigti said:


> Thanks. I am trying not to worry and have done a pretty good job of it until today. I never wanted to do this and was hoping I would never have to and it took me a while to accept the fact that it would be best to have it done. This is my sixth I surgery, so I am not new to this. But this seems different, maybe because it is usually the first thing that people look at and they put so much of this is on eyes. The prosthetics looks very real, but still I am self-conscious.
> I appreciate you guys listening to me. I am or scared about this but I want to admit



My aunt had a prosthetic eye and I couldn't even tell for quite some time. She liked to freak her grandkids out by telling them things like if you sneezed with your eyes open you could lose an eye and would pop it out. So there's always fun practical jokes because if you can't laugh at yourself then you're taking life too serious.

Surgery is scary but you'll do fine! We're here to help in any way we can.


----------



## leigti

I hope to be able to laugh at it eventually. I just have to get over the yuck factor first. I won't let my friends who have artificial ice take them out in front of me either.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

going to PA tomorrow


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

did everyone die? hello?


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why are you up so early?


I work at this time


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> I work at this time


that sucks.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that sucks.



I think it's better to work early than late.


----------



## leigti

@Cowboy Ken did you see the post about the box turtle born without eyes? It is the thread sjadams.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> I think it's better to work early than late.


why?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

abomination!!!!(leo scully hybrid)


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> abomination!!!!(leo scully hybrid)
> View attachment 118426


I don't think it is right if it was bred purposely. But it's not the animals fault who it's parents are  it is a gorgeous tortoise no matter how it came into the world.


----------



## mike taylor

You're are a little over the top Nick . Haha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> You're are a little over the top Nick . Haha


what does that mean!!!??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

this place breeds some of the smoothest torts i have ever seen but they mix breed species and wild catch torts.
https://www.facebook.com/jparanch?fref=photo&sk=photos


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

its been 7 minutes sense you responded. does this mean we aren't friends?


----------



## leigti

At least the tortoises are smooth. I'm not quite sure which is worse, crossbreeding or taking poor care of them. Kind of a ethical dilemma. could make a nice debate topic, but I'm not going to start it. Go for it Nick.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> At least the tortoises are smooth. I'm not quite sure which is worse, crossbreeding or taking poor care of them. Kind of a ethical dilemma. could make a nice debate topic, but I'm not going to start it. Go for it Nick.


im to lazy to make the thread. can you make it?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im to lazy to make the thread. can you make it?


No, I am busy as heck this weekend. See above as to why  you can do it.


----------



## bouaboua

Time to go to bed. Good night TFO! ! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Time to go to bed. Good night TFO! ! ! !


good night


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> this place breeds some of the smoothest torts i have ever seen but they mix breed species and wild catch torts.
> https://www.facebook.com/jparanch?fref=photo&sk=photos


I think the latter is why the torts are so smooth...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hello.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Bye.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I am soooo busy this week. Have a nice day!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Are you still there? 
@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> I am soooo busy this week. Have a nice day!


ok bye


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Are you still there?
> @russian/sulcata/tortoise


yea


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why?




TCB


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> TCB


?


----------



## jaizei

What


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> What


what?


----------



## jaizei

hey


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Valentine's Day my tort family


----------



## bouaboua

Busy making new out door enclosure for torts......


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> did everyone die? hello?



We've been raptured! I guess we know what that means about little Nicky poo.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> We've been raptured! I guess we know what that means about little Nicky poo.


whats that suppose to mean?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm on a plane right now


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats that suppose to mean?



Huh?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Huh?


what?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

first world problems. I'm on a plane, i have 4% battery on my computer but there is no outlet


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

3 hours left of my flight.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, @yvonne! Do you California peeps fill the black clouds lifting? (Nick is out of California ) Quickly someone go get his tortoises and send them to me! Haha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Hey, @yvonne! Do you California peeps fill the black clouds lifting? (Nick is out of California ) Quickly someone go get his tortoises and send them to me! Haha


if you even think about taking my babies you will wake up without your toes.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

1%


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

it says i have 0%!


----------



## Yvonne G

When I removed Dudleys old, termite ridden house, I was left with a nice cement floor right next to my front door. So I decided to extend the front porch. I'm still in clean-up mode. I have to two pieces of rubber stall mat to carry away...but they're so darned heavy I'm pulling a Scarlett O'Hara and leaving it for another day. I still have to paint the house under the window where the old shed was, then I'm going to put a couple of outdoor chairs on that space and a nice little table. I've got Dudley's fence re-routed already, then I'm going to plant some violas and dichondra in the space right in front of the new porch extension.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Hey, @yvonne! Do you California peeps fill the black clouds lifting? (Nick is out of California ) Quickly someone go get his tortoises and send them to me! Haha




I've already made a deal with his brother. I'm driving up there later this afternoon and absconding with the tortoises. Sh-h-h-h


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> When I removed Dudleys old, termite ridden house, I was left with a nice cement floor right next to my front door. So I decided to extend the front porch. I'm still in clean-up mode. I have to two pieces of rubber stall mat to carry away...but they're so darned heavy I'm pulling a Scarlett O'Hara and leaving it for another day. I still have to paint the house under the window where the old shed was, then I'm going to put a couple of outdoor chairs on that space and a nice little table. I've got Dudley's fence re-routed already, then I'm going to plant some violas and dichondra in the space right in front of the new porch extension.
> 
> View attachment 118479


Great place for a rocking chair! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> When I removed Dudleys old, termite ridden house, I was left with a nice cement floor right next to my front door. So I decided to extend the front porch. I'm still in clean-up mode. I have to two pieces of rubber stall mat to carry away...but they're so darned heavy I'm pulling a Scarlett O'Hara and leaving it for another day. I still have to paint the house under the window where the old shed was, then I'm going to put a couple of outdoor chairs on that space and a nice little table. I've got Dudley's fence re-routed already, then I'm going to plant some violas and dichondra in the space right in front of the new porch extension.
> 
> View attachment 118479


I'm busy with building a new insulated outdoor enclosure. Fun time of building.

Show you some pics later.


----------



## Jacqui

o


bouaboua said:


> I'm busy with building a new insulated outdoor enclosure. Fun time of building.
> 
> Show you some pics later.


lots of pictures I hope.


----------



## Jacqui

i cant wait to get home so i can start feasting on a yummy a very sweet member sent me...


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> When I removed Dudleys old, termite ridden house, I was left with a nice cement floor right next to my front door. So I decided to extend the front porch. I'm still in clean-up mode. I have to two pieces of rubber stall mat to carry away...but they're so darned heavy I'm pulling a Scarlett O'Hara and leaving it for another day. I still have to paint the house under the window where the old shed was, then I'm going to put a couple of outdoor chairs on that space and a nice little table. I've got Dudley's fence re-routed already, then I'm going to plant some violas and dichondra in the space right in front of the new porch extension.
> 
> View attachment 118479



Let us know when you are ready for us to visit and have a glass wine!


----------



## Momof4

Well we just spent 4 hours at my son's Taekwondo tourney right on San Diego Bay . He came out winning three 1st place medals!!



We parked right on the water. They were nervous we would drive in!
It was a great way to start the day! 
Yup, I'm bragging!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I'm busy with building a new insulated outdoor enclosure. Fun time of building.
> 
> Show you some pics later.



That's my favorite part of tortoise-keeping. I really love building stuff.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> i cant wait to get home so i can start feasting on a yummy a very sweet member sent me...



I want some too. Don't keep it all for yourself!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Let us know when you are ready for us to visit and have a glass wine!



On my new porch! Spring and Fall are the best times to come. It's too hot in the summer. Come on down!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Well we just spent 4 hours at my son's Taekwondo tourney right on San Diego Bay . He came out winning three 1st place medals!!
> View attachment 118500
> 
> 
> We parked right on the water. They were nervous we would drive in!
> It was a great way to start the day!
> Yup, I'm bragging!
> View attachment 118501
> 
> View attachment 118502



Very nice! And give him a "Good Job!!" from me!


----------



## smarch

Happy Valentine's Day!! (Source shown)


----------



## smarch

My valentine. I love this dude!


----------



## smarch

The best part of feeding Nank the little tomato treat was when he got closer to my fingers he got like extra careful.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> going to PA tomorrow


Moving or just checking it out?


----------



## smarch




----------



## smarch




----------



## mike taylor

Why do they have to say mom? Haha


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Why do they have to say mom? Haha





Better than this one lol. My aunt shared them so I'm sure dad ones could be found.


----------



## mike taylor

Why do they have to be all girly?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> Moving or just checking it out?


checking it out.


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Why do they have to be all girly?


Amazon: tortoise shirt


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> checking it out.


Cool. Well welcome to the snowy easy temporarily.


----------



## Kerryann

Don't be jelly that I found beer WITH tortoises on it. Oh and I got a new necklace.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello. EVERYWHERE IS COLD, THERE IS SNOW. EVERYTHING IS GRAY, THE SKY, THE TREES THE GROUND IS ALL GRAY. THIS PLACE IS NOT FIT FOR HUMAN INHABITANTS!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello. EVERYWHERE IS COLD, THERE IS SNOW. EVERYTHING IS GRAY, THE SKY, THE TREES THE GROUND IS ALL GRAY. THIS PLACE IS NOT FIT FOR HUMAN INHABITANTS!


It is called winter. you will also experience times called spring summer and fall. I know this can come as quite a shock but you will learn to appreciate it.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> o
> 
> lots of pictures I hope.





Yvonne G said:


> That's my favorite part of tortoise-keeping. I really love building stuff.



Yes. I love to build for my Torts and I did took some photos. I meditate the floor plan when I lay in bed, imaging the night box in my head and I will build according it.

Lots fun. 

I open a small area (8 X 8) for a lone male marginated tortoise in one afternoon. 






When the summer arrive, this area will have full sun from about 11 AM till 6 PM. I hope he will be happy stay in here.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> It is called winter. you will also experience times called spring summer and fall. I know this can come as quite a shock but you will learn to appreciate it.


there is no weeds or grass! what am i going to feed my tortoises??? when i move???


----------



## Kerryann

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello. EVERYWHERE IS COLD, THERE IS SNOW. EVERYTHING IS GRAY, THE SKY, THE TREES THE GROUND IS ALL GRAY. THIS PLACE IS NOT FIT FOR HUMAN INHABITANTS!


That's what all my friends are saying about Michigan.


----------



## bouaboua

And this is the 3 X 8 insulated night box I'm working on. 


I'm( or Torts are) taking over my Mother In-Law's Vege garden.


I clear out some spinach for where the night box will be. 


Put down the foundation...........


Insulated material.................


Ready to be close........................


Put the floor on top.......................


Put up the back wall............




The frame work almost ready!! ! ! ! ! 

Continue tomorrow....................But only can work for couple hours, Because it is my daughter's birthday. we will go out to have "Boiling Crab" for dinner.

Should be fun.


----------



## Kerryann

smarch said:


> View attachment 118536
> 
> Better than this one lol. My aunt shared them so I'm sure dad ones could be found.


I started searching these shirts but the woman's cut on the one I found had a 19" chest.


----------



## Kerryann

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> there is no weeds or grass! what am i going to feed my tortoises??? when i move???


Grocery store organic greens? 
So talking about tort food, now I know why my torts love their tort sitter. He's fed them almost a week and a half of greens since Wednesday. I got them some really special stuff too since we'd be gone.


----------



## dmmj

Whenever a bird poops on my car, I go outside and eat a plate of scrambled eggs, just to show them what I am capable of.


----------



## mike taylor

I think your point would be better taken if you was eating a whole chicken . Then they would know Whats up .


----------



## leigti

bouaboua said:


> And this is the 3 X 8 insulated night box I'm working on.
> 
> 
> I'm( or Torts are) taking over my Mother In-Law's Vege garden.
> View attachment 118548
> 
> I clear out some spinach for where the night box will be.
> View attachment 118549
> 
> Put down the foundation...........
> View attachment 118550
> 
> Insulated material.................
> View attachment 118551
> 
> Ready to be close........................
> View attachment 118552
> 
> Put the floor on top.......................
> View attachment 118553
> 
> Put up the back wall............
> View attachment 118554
> View attachment 118555
> 
> 
> The frame work almost ready!! ! ! ! !
> 
> Continue tomorrow....................But only can work for couple hours, Because it is my daughter's birthday. we will go out to have "Boiling Crab" for dinner.
> 
> Should be fun.


What kind and how many tortoises are going in your three by eight night box?


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> I think your point would be better taken if you was eating a whole chicken . Then they would know Whats up .


Beer can chicken?


----------



## leigti

Kerryann said:


> Grocery store organic greens?
> So talking about tort food, now I know why my torts love their tort sitter. He's fed them almost a week and a half of greens since Wednesday. I got them some really special stuff too since we'd be gone.


My pet sitter always does that too. Totally spoils and over feeds my animals. They don't even want to see me come home.


----------



## tortdad

pimped my kid out for some beads tonight.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Have a test today. and tomorrow. And the day after. ANd the next day too. On Thursday though, I only have to memorize something then study a lesson. WOW. I don't even think I should be online ....


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello. EVERYWHERE IS COLD, THERE IS SNOW. EVERYTHING IS GRAY, THE SKY, THE TREES THE GROUND IS ALL GRAY. THIS PLACE IS NOT FIT FOR HUMAN INHABITANTS!



Not fit for man nor beast! (or tortoises)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Bye! Have a nice day Kevin (and all of you other TFO'ers)!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Yes. I love to build for my Torts and I did took some photos. I meditate the floor plan when I lay in bed, imaging the night box in my head and I will build according it.
> 
> Lots fun.
> 
> I open a small area (8 X 8) for a lone male marginated tortoise in one afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 118544
> View attachment 118545
> View attachment 118546
> 
> 
> When the summer arrive, this area will have full sun from about 11 AM till 6 PM. I hope he will be happy stay in here.



Uh oh...Mama in law's not going to be too happy to have to give up part of her garden!


----------



## Momof4

Kerryann said:


> Don't be jelly that I found beer WITH tortoises on it. Oh and I got a new necklace.
> View attachment 118541
> 
> 
> View attachment 118542
> 
> 
> View attachment 118543



Oh, I'm jelly!! How was it?


----------



## Kerryann

Momof4 said:


> Oh, I'm jelly!! How was it?


I haven't tried it yet


----------



## Kerryann

Kerryann said:


> I haven't tried it yet


The place here had it warm


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> View attachment 118560
> pimped my kid out for some beads tonight.



What a handsome guy!


----------



## Momof4

Kerryann said:


> The place here had it warm



I love warm beer!


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Yes. I love to build for my Torts and I did took some photos. I meditate the floor plan when I lay in bed, imaging the night box in my head and I will build according it.
> 
> Lots fun.
> 
> I open a small area (8 X 8) for a lone male marginated tortoise in one afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 118544
> View attachment 118545
> View attachment 118546
> 
> 
> When the summer arrive, this area will have full sun from about 11 AM till 6 PM. I hope he will be happy stay in here.



You have been working hard!! It looks like a tortoise paradise!


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello. EVERYWHERE IS COLD, THERE IS SNOW. EVERYTHING IS GRAY, THE SKY, THE TREES THE GROUND IS ALL GRAY. THIS PLACE IS NOT FIT FOR HUMAN INHABITANTS!





Could always be worse. (Note the snowbanks in relation to cars)


----------



## bouaboua

leigti said:


> What kind and how many tortoises are going in your three by eight night box?


This is going to be a 2 in 1 night box. Two 3 X 4 insulated and heated night box. Will house two different species of torts. 

I may put 4 leopard tortoise and California Desert tortoise in it. 

It will make more sense when the outer fence are in place.


----------



## taza

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> View attachment 118562
> 
> Could always be worse. (Note the snowbanks in relation to cars)


Are you trying to make me jealous? Its like you want me to move to Massachusetts...


----------



## Yvonne G

Mornin' Tortoise Forum! Anyone going out for brunch this a.m.?


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> Mornin' Tortoise Forum! Anyone going out for brunch this a.m.?


I made cream of wheat at home so we could have lunch and beer out.
My Valentine's gift, besides the trip, is going to the turtle hospital. I'll take lots of pics.


----------



## Jacqui

morning. No brunch but rather a yummy out of a box.


----------



## Jacqui

can anybody explain to me what mardi g. Would have to do with fedex not being able to get my val day gift here on time.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Are you trying to make me jealous? Its like you want me to move to Massachusetts...


You know, just my secret ploy to make real life friends.  

Here I thought these pictures would make people want to be as far away from Massachusetts as possible, that was before another foot fell from the sky last night


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> can anybody explain to me what mardi g. Would have to do with fedex not being able to get my val day gift here on time.


Don't forget to zap a slice for about 10 seconds. And/or add butter too.


----------



## Momof4

No brunch for us. I just put in a chocolate chip banana bread in the oven. I also need to pack and clean the house for our Mammoth ski trip.


----------



## smarch

Sleepy Semore


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Don't forget to zap a slice for about 10 seconds. And/or add butter too.


that's my plan. I feel so giddy, if you saw me you would be rolling on the floor laughing at me.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> View attachment 118598
> 
> 
> Sleepy Semore


makes you want to curl up next to him.


----------



## Jacqui

those are looking wonderful Steven.


----------



## smarch

Brunch?! I wish we seem not to cook food in this house so I just ate Oreos for breakfast...


----------



## Jacqui

with all those beads how did the poor boy stay upright lol.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Brunch?! I wish we seem not to cook food in this house so I just ate Oreos for breakfast...


my kind of meal


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> makes you want to curl up next to him.


Nah, he's a bed hog and I know it so he can stay snuggled up wherever he wants alone lol


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> my kind of meal


Cookies/chocolate seem to be my breakfast way more often than they should, but what's so different about them and doughnuts in reality.


----------



## smarch

Hmmm I want a burger for lunch. When you cook them in a pan how do you know the inside is done(ish) without drying it out too much? 
My family has vanished and I'm 21 and should know how to cook a simple burger...


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Hmmm I want a burger for lunch. When you cook them in a pan how do you know the inside is done(ish) without drying it out too much?
> My family has vanished and I'm 21 and should know how to cook a simple burger...


I don't know Sarah.. I always follow my instincts .


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I don't know Sarah.. I always follow my instincts .


My parents reappeared so I asked how, guess it's pretty simple. Smells yummy already


----------



## Kerryann

The turtle hospital was so neat


----------



## Abdulla6169

Kerryann said:


> The turtle hospital was so neat
> View attachment 118605
> View attachment 118605
> View attachment 118605


Can you ask them what's the best way to remove barnacles off a turtle's shell?


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> View attachment 118598
> 
> 
> Sleepy Semore


 A very sweet pic of a......sleeping beauty!


----------



## Kerryann

AbdullaAli said:


> Can you ask them what's the best way to remove barnacles off a turtle's shell?


I already left but they don't appear to be removing barnacles


----------



## Jacqui

that is one hospital I would like to go to.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Hmmm I want a burger for lunch. When you cook them in a pan how do you know the inside is done(ish) without drying it out too much?
> My family has vanished and I'm 21 and should know how to cook a simple burger...


to me its in cooking slow and not have the patty to thick.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> that is one hospital I would like to go to.


I was worried it works be really sad but they save a majority of the turtles.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just popped on.


----------



## Kerryann




----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just popped on.


Me too


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

the place where I'm moving has a very small yard :'(.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

but the basement is huge. can i keep my torts in a basement?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but the basement is huge. can i keep my torts in a basement?


You can in the winter but you will have to keep it warm. Will your parents let you have the whole backyard?  What about side yards? You could put up a privacy fence for security.


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the place where I'm moving has a very small yard :'(.



Why are you moving for two years? Parents job?


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but the basement is huge. can i keep my torts in a basement?



You should just send them to me.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Why are you moving for two years? Parents job?


yes


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> You should just send them to me.


maybe you can care for them for me while I'm in PA?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> You can in the winter but you will have to keep it warm. Will your parents let you have the whole backyard?  What about side yards? You could put up a privacy fence for security.


the house is giant, like 6 bedrooms! but the yard is so small. there is no back yard just a front yard


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

also theres no fence.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

my baby girl sent this to me…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 118665


Life must be very hard for Mike!


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> with all those beads how did the poor boy stay upright lol.


Daddy will forever be there to hold him up when he need it.


----------



## mike taylor

You better check yourself before you wreck yourself! Newt swinger! I tried to be nice but there's no way . You make it impossible .


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> Have a test today. and tomorrow. And the day after. ANd the next day too. On Thursday though, I only have to memorize something then study a lesson. WOW. I don't even think I should be online ....


GOOD LUCK!!!!  May all your hard work serve you well!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We had sun and mid-60's today. The tv weather guessers are saying we get this for the rest of the week, too! I'll be at work, but the tortoises will approve of it!


----------



## mike taylor

We had some good sunny days here also. But today was in the seventies and a little rainy . But winter is almost over here!


----------



## Yvonne G

This version of the chat has been going for exactly one year. The very first post on this thread says Happy Valentine's Day!

Good night, all. Time for me to take a shower and get ready for TV watching!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> maybe you can care for them for me while I'm in PA?


That might actually be a good idea.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the house is giant, like 6 bedrooms! but the yard is so small. there is no back yard just a front yard


You can keep them indoors, will your parents let you have one entire room? You have two Russians and one sulcata right? how big is the biggest one? you could easily make one room for their indoor enclosure for part of the year. And then have supervised time outside and temporary enclosures. Not perfect I know but you could make it work for two years.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello.


WHAT?!!?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello.


Hello! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> This version of the chat has been going for exactly one year. The very first post on this thread says Happy Valentine's Day!
> 
> Good night, all. Time for me to take a shower and get ready for TV watching!


Good night! ! ! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> WHAT?!!?


DID I SAY YOU CAN SPEAK!!?? GET BACK IN YOUR CAGE!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> DID I SAY YOU CAN SPEAK!!?? GET BACK IN YOUR CAGE!


That's not nice Nick.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> DID I SAY YOU CAN SPEAK!!?? GET BACK IN YOUR CAGE!


Get it Ken? I'm implying your not a real person and you are so low you have to be kept like an animal.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Get it Ken? I'm implying your not a real person and you are so low you have to be kept like an animal.


Don't start this Nick. 

Our old folks have much more that you can bear. Trust me.......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Don't start this Nick.
> 
> Our old folks have much more that you can bear. Trust me.......


ok I'm just kidding around


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Ken are we still friends?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ok I'm just kidding around


We may not think is funny. You are good. Keep warm, till you are back in CA.

How long you will be in PA??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Get it Ken? I'm implying your not a real person and you are so low you have to be kept like an animal.


The best thing about the Internet Machine is that no one can tell I'm an invasive cane toad...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> We may not think is funny. You are good. Keep warm, till you are back in CA.
> 
> How long you will be in PA??


like 2 more days.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The best thing about the Internet Machine is that no one can tell I'm an invasive cane toad...


i like to catch cane toads.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> like 2 more days.


We are in 80's today. How you like that??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i caught my first can toad when i was 6.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> We are in 80's today. How you like that??


 tortoise weather! my torts are inside while I'm gone.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> tortoise weather! my torts are inside while I'm gone.


That's OK. You be home soon. 

What you have in mind what are you going to do in the winter time when you move to PA? How many winter you think you need to deal with? One or two??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> That's OK. You be home soon.
> 
> What you have in mind what are you going to do in the winter time when you move to PA? How many winter you think you need to deal with? One or two??


2 winters i the PA! i hate cities! where am i going to go look for reptiles in the wild?


----------



## leigti

My surgery is tomorrow. I'm beginning to get depressed and scared. I feel very lonely right now.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> My surgery is tomorrow. I'm beginning to get depressed and scared. I feel very lonely right now.


I'm here! what you getting surgery on?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm here! what you getting surgery on?


They are taking out my left eye tomorrow. I don't see out of it and it has started to hurt and shrivel up.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> They are taking out my left eye tomorrow. I don't see out of it and it has started to hurt and shrivel up.


 I'm sorry. will you have a fake eye?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm sorry. will you have a fake eye?


In about a month I will get a prosthetic eye.


----------



## dmmj

I hate technology,no sound from my computer through my head phones. Amish life here I come, sunday barn raisings sound good right about now.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone
Waiting for my hubby to wake up so I can take him to the doctor. It appears he has shingles ewww. Poor baby.


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> They are taking out my left eye tomorrow. I don't see out of it and it has started to hurt and shrivel up.


You'll do fine. Soon it'll be all healed up and you'll be wondering why you waited so long to have it done.


----------



## taza

leigti said:


> They are taking out my left eye tomorrow. I don't see out of it and it has started to hurt and shrivel up.


Sending thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Moozillion

leigti said:


> My surgery is tomorrow. I'm beginning to get depressed and scared. I feel very lonely right now.


Surgery IS scary, even when we know it's necessary.  I'm keeping you in my prayers. Big hug.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> maybe you can care for them for me while I'm in PA?


I would turn this into a serious offer since I have 3 acres up here but well you've seen the snow we're getting this winter. I know you'll make it work, you have plenty of room to make indoors work. I wonder if anyone has good ideas for temporary outdoor enclosures since it wouldn't be permanent to live there and you could just take them down when you leave so they could live outside.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i caught my first can toad when i was 6.


I caught a fish barehanded around the same age... I still haven't been able to do that again lol


----------



## smarch

leigti said:


> My surgery is tomorrow. I'm beginning to get depressed and scared. I feel very lonely right now.


Best of luck today, I'll be thinking of you, you have he whole group of chat people thinking of you


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> My surgery is tomorrow. I'm beginning to get depressed and scared. I feel very lonely right now.


hugs I know I would be going bookers myself right now, but I know everything will be fine. Its the final hours of waiting that does one in.


----------



## Jacqui

morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> morning


Yes it is...


----------



## smarch

This may or may not have been my long weekend lol


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> morning



G'morning


----------



## Jacqui

you spent the weekend playing a game?


----------



## Jacqui

Steven how did the birthday meal go?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> you spent the weekend playing a game?


Yup. Which is weird because I don't play games. Got my little brother playing with me lol it's been quite fun. I mean with all the snow outside we're all basically stuck inside


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Yup. I mean with all the snow outside we're all basically stuck inside


Makes sense.


----------



## Jacqui

when my kids were young I recall their long hours playing those games.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hi. Bye. Have a nice day! Too much work...


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> tortoise weather! my torts are inside while I'm gone.



Hm-m-m..you must not have read a previous post of mine where I said I was on my way to your house to get your tortoises??? They are all happy outside in the Clovis sunshine!


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> My surgery is tomorrow. I'm beginning to get depressed and scared. I feel very lonely right now.



I feel your pain. There's nothing worse than having to go to the hospital. And what you're going for it pretty darned scary. I wish I could say you're not alone, but other than on the computer, we really can't be there with you. I'm sure we'll all be thinking about you, though, if that helps at all.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Hi. Bye. Have a nice day! Too much work...


Hi. Bye. Hope the work goes by fast, that was me last semester.


----------



## bouaboua

leigti said:


> My surgery is tomorrow. I'm beginning to get depressed and scared. I feel very lonely right now.


I will remember you in my prayer. May the doctor and everything will work together for you and speedy recovery.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Steven how did the birthday meal go?


Very well. Thank you for asking. 

Louisiana style seafood. Whole lots mess, but whole lots fun and taste.


----------



## bouaboua

smarch said:


> Yup. Which is weird because I don't play games. Got my little brother playing with me lol it's been quite fun. I mean with all the snow outside we're all basically stuck inside


Video game......Good snow day event! ! !agree...


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m..you must not have read a previous post of mine where I said I was on my way to your house to get your tortoises??? They are all happy outside in the Clovis sunshine!


See Nick ! ! !

As I told you. our old folks have lot more then you can handle. Don't start with us again! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone
> Waiting for my hubby to wake up so I can take him to the doctor. It appears he has shingles ewww. Poor baby.



Seriously! I had it twice since Sept!
Is it a patch or line with tiny blisters? 
Let me know if you want the name of the antibiotic I had that wiped it out quick. I took it 5x a day. He could be really tired too. Poor guy


----------



## Momof4

leigti said:


> My surgery is tomorrow. I'm beginning to get depressed and scared. I feel very lonely right now.



Stay strong! We are all sending you prayers!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Seriously! I had it twice since Sept!
> Is it a patch or line with tiny blisters?
> Let me know if you want the name of the antibiotic I had that wiped it out quick. I took it 5x a day. He could be really tired too. Poor guy


Whew! Fortunately my honey is having a bad reaction to something not shingles. The bad thing is we think it is pizza


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> also theres no fence.


Just wondering how you are getting to PA? I'm assuming driving? What are your plans?


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Whew! Fortunately my honey is having a bad reaction to something not shingles. The bad thing is we think it is pizza



Great news! Hmmm the sauce maybe?


----------



## Momof4

Was he in a jacuzzi?
I took my daughter to the Dr once because I thought she had chicken pox. Our chemicals were off.


----------



## Momof4

My kids have the week off, I swear between Nov and April they are never in school.


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Great news! Hmmm the sauce maybe?


I'm thinking the sauce too


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Was he in a jacuzzi?
> I took my daughter to the Dr once because I thought she had chicken pox. Our chemicals were off.


I wish we had one


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Whew! Fortunately my honey is having a bad reaction to something not shingles. The bad thing is we think it is pizza


I'm glad is not shingles, But what is "pizza"?? 

I did Google it a little and not getting too much info. I hope nothing is serious.


----------



## AZtortMom

pizza is a food


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Steven how did the birthday meal go?


Look what we have last night.....


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 118714
> pizza is a food


Got it. Pizza cause some skin reaction??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Look what we have last night.....
> 
> View attachment 118715
> View attachment 118716
> View attachment 118717
> View attachment 118718


I say “yes to the crab and shrimp"!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Just wondering how you are getting to PA? I'm assuming driving? What are your plans?


On a plane.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m..you must not have read a previous post of mine where I said I was on my way to your house to get your tortoises??? They are all happy outside in the Clovis sunshine!


 i will take all you tortoises!!!!!!!!


----------



## puffy137

Yvonne G said:


> Puffy - I know you used to be Puff137 here, but did we ever know your real name? It's ok if you don't want to tell us.


I've been Puff online since I first got a computer. As I live in a small community I prefer to keep my real name to myself.Just another reason I keep off other social online sites.


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> do you have any tort pics?


----------



## puffy137

There they are . Most are still snoozing , but spring is on the way . Soon they will be more active & ready to lay eggs.


----------



## bouaboua

puffy137 said:


> View attachment 118719
> View attachment 118720
> View attachment 118721
> View attachment 118722
> View attachment 118723
> View attachment 118720
> View attachment 118720
> View attachment 118721
> View attachment 118722
> View attachment 118723


WOW! ! ! !! 

What we have here??????What species and how many of them??


----------



## puffy137

They are all greeks , probably from the same area in Syria or Jordan , brought in by the trucks of veggies that come in daily. I bought the first 4 in the early 90s in an open market for roughly 2 dollars each. 2 babies one year & 2 more a year or 2 later. They have been fruitful & multiplied ,  There are 25 all told , 7 adult females . 6 adult males & 12 hatchlings that emerged from the ground last July.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Whew! Fortunately my honey is having a bad reaction to something not shingles. The bad thing is we think it is pizza



 Pizza, poor him...


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I'm thinking the sauce too



So perhaps try a type with white sauce instead of the tomato based one?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'm glad is not shingles, But what is "pizza"??
> 
> I did Google it a little and not getting too much info. I hope nothing is serious.



Pizza food of the gods.  The perfect food with all the major food groups in it plus wonderful taste.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I say “yes to the crab and shrimp"!



lol me too!


----------



## leigti

Thanks for your thoughts and prayers everybody. I leave in a little bit. I will try to check in tomorrow.


----------



## Jacqui

*chuckles* Love that crown.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Got it. Pizza cause some skin reaction??


I didn't think normally but for him, yup


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Thanks for your thoughts and prayers everybody. I leave in a little bit. I will try to check in tomorrow.



*hugs* Good luck!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *chuckles* Love that crown.


Awesome!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Pizza, poor him...


I know, right?!


----------



## Jacqui

I made my hubby cry just a few moments ago. 

Here is the story.... Jeff seldom remembers to get me anything for holidays, which is okay, because I get the things I want for myself. This year he was in the Prime store (company he works for) and they had a Valentine's package drivers could buy for their wives and have sent out. So he took $60 of his Prime bucks (earned company money) and bought one for me. He was so giddy about it this last week. They told him it would arrive Thurs or Fri, so I made sure I was home during those times. But no package. Sat no package, so he called the company store. Was told it's not coming until Monday because FedEx had problems with weather and Mardi Gras. Mardi Gras??? Huh what does that have to do with anything? Since then he had spoken to them a few times. Today I called to complain. They are saying they told all drivers who bought on the last days that it may not be delivered in time (they told Jeff Thurs/Fri). It is suppose to be signed for, so I can fail to sign for the box and it will go back and eventually Jeff will get his store credit back, but no discounts or anything else are being offered.

I told Jeff it's the thought that counts, not the real gift. (and really I do not want this box now). I mean this guy who has been depressed so much lately was so happy about getting this Valentine's gift for me. Now he is really down again. I asked if it was okay, if I refused to sign for the box. He started crying on the phone and hung up.

So do I sign for this overpriced and over due gift or not sign?


----------



## leigti

Sign for it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yup sign for it


----------



## puffy137

Jacqui said:


> I made my hubby cry just a few moments ago.
> 
> Here is the story.... Jeff seldom remembers to get me anything for holidays, which is okay, because I get the things I want for myself. This year he was in the Prime store (company he works for) and they had a Valentine's package drivers could buy for their wives and have sent out. So he took $60 of his Prime bucks (earned company money) and bought one for me. He was so giddy about it this last week. They told him it would arrive Thurs or Fri, so I made sure I was home during those times. But no package. Sat no package, so he called the company store. Was told it's not coming until Monday because FedEx had problems with weather and Mardi Gras. Mardi Gras??? Huh what does that have to do with anything? Since then he had spoken to them a few times. Today I called to complain. They are saying they told all drivers who bought on the last days that it may not be delivered in time (they told Jeff Thurs/Fri). It is suppose to be signed for, so I can fail to sign for the box and it will go back and eventually Jeff will get his store credit back, but no discounts or anything else are being offered.
> 
> I told Jeff it's the thought that counts, not the real gift. (and really I do not want this box now). I mean this guy who has been depressed so much lately was so happy about getting this Valentine's gift for me. Now he is really down again. I asked if it was okay, if I refused to sign for the box. He started crying on the phone and hung up.
> 
> So do I sign for this overpriced and over due gift or not sign?


 Be mercenary find out whats in the box first , maybe other people have received theirs & can tell you .


----------



## puffy137

Make sure Jeff knows you appreciate him & he's the most important person in your life .


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> Be mercenary find out whats in the box first , maybe other people have received theirs & can tell you .



lol I asked the store person.... it's a bear and candy and some other small stuff.


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> Make sure Jeff knows you appreciate him & he's the most important person in your life .



I have been telling him that this entire last week.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Sign for it.



First point: Why are we paying full price for something delivered late? Second point: I mean it's lost it's meaning in a way with it no longer being Valentine's day. I guess I hate this package due to what I have seen Jeff becoming over it not arriving. Does that make sense? It has ruined the whole holiday for me.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I made my hubby cry just a few moments ago.
> 
> Here is the story.... Jeff seldom remembers to get me anything for holidays, which is okay, because I get the things I want for myself. This year he was in the Prime store (company he works for) and they had a Valentine's package drivers could buy for their wives and have sent out. So he took $60 of his Prime bucks (earned company money) and bought one for me. He was so giddy about it this last week. They told him it would arrive Thurs or Fri, so I made sure I was home during those times. But no package. Sat no package, so he called the company store. Was told it's not coming until Monday because FedEx had problems with weather and Mardi Gras. Mardi Gras??? Huh what does that have to do with anything? Since then he had spoken to them a few times. Today I called to complain. They are saying they told all drivers who bought on the last days that it may not be delivered in time (they told Jeff Thurs/Fri). It is suppose to be signed for, so I can fail to sign for the box and it will go back and eventually Jeff will get his store credit back, but no discounts or anything else are being offered.
> 
> I told Jeff it's the thought that counts, not the real gift. (and really I do not want this box now). I mean this guy who has been depressed so much lately was so happy about getting this Valentine's gift for me. Now he is really down again. I asked if it was okay, if I refused to sign for the box. He started crying on the phone and hung up.
> 
> So do I sign for this overpriced and over due gift or not sign?


Yes....Of cause! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I know, right?!



It's one of my main staples, right after Mexican food.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> lol me too!


But I think Yvonne don't do seafood.....

@Yvonne G ??? You OK with seafood??


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Yup sign for it



For you guys that said sign for it, why?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> It's one of my main staples, right after Mexican food.


I like Mexican food also. 

I spend about 15 years back and forth between US and Guadalajara, Jalisco. I love Mexican food.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> First point: Why are we paying full price for something delivered late? Second point: I mean it's lost it's meaning in a way with it no longer being Valentine's day. I guess I hate this package due to what I have seen Jeff becoming over it not arriving. Does that make sense? It has ruined the whole holiday for me.


If you send it back that will just make him more upset. Just sign for it, it doesn't matter what day of the week it came in. he tried to do it right and if you don't sign for it he may think that you don't care about his efforts.


----------



## Yvonne G

puffy137 said:


> I've been Puff online since I first got a computer. As I live in a small community I prefer to keep my real name to myself.Just another reason I keep off other social online sites.




Ok, thanks. I'll enter you as "Puff" on my cheat sheet.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I like Mexican food also.
> 
> I spend about 15 years back and forth between US and Guadalajara, Jalisco. I love Mexican food.


I'd like to be able to try some real Mexican food again sometime. It's funny Jalisco is the name of the restaurant I go to most often.


----------



## puffy137

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, thanks. I'll enter you as "Puff" on my cheat sheet.



Sorry to be dumb but whats a 'cheat sheet '?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> For you guys that said sign for it, why?


Why. How can you not? For a man hardly did a things for his wife but this year he remember it. But for the reason that act of God the package were delayed. I know is the thought it count but if you not sign for it, his "thought" are somewhat wasted....


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> Sorry to be dumb but whats a 'cheat sheet '?


She has a list so she knows what everybody's real or call name is. Then all she has to do is look at, that way folks think she actually remembered their name.


----------



## dmmj

Is someone having an eye removed? That is taking the pirate thing a little to far, 
@smarch is getting the surgery correct. Sincere best wishes on a successfl surgery.


----------



## bouaboua

Okay.....

Battery pack are charged. Continue of building the torts house...Later! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> But I think Yvonne don't do seafood.....
> 
> @Yvonne G ??? You OK with seafood??




Tuna (but not raw), but not much for other sea food. Crab in a Louie, yeah. I like cold shrimp in a salad, but not hot shrimp over noodles or any other hot dish. Give me a hunk of red meat and a baked potato any day!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Tuna (but not raw), but not much for other sea food. Crab in a Louie, yeah. I like cold shrimp in a salad, but not hot shrimp over noodles or any other hot dish. Give me a hunk of red meat and a baked potato any day!


Got it! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> For you guys that said sign for it, why?



Well, you've already hurt Jeff's feelings by even alluding to him that you may not sign for it, so it's really a moot point. I would sign for it, open it, take lots of pictures of the goodies inside and email them to him with a happy face selfie and much gratitude, telling him how much you love him and appreciate that he would think of you on Valentines Day.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Why. How can you not? For a man hardly did a things for his wife but this year he remember it. But for the reason that act of God the package were delayed. I know is the thought it count but if you not sign for it, his "thought" are somewhat wasted....


Was not due to "an act of God", was due to folks not doing their jobs. If they were delivering late, they needed to let folks know.

Take FedEx for example. We deliver their loads of boxes for them and they give us very strict schedules to follow. If we are late (and not talking days late) they fine us pretty heavily. Why are they getting off not doing their jobs?

So Jeff's thoughts/feelings are more important then mine? *I* no longer want to see, touch, or sign for this box. I hate it. Why is this time more important then when we plan to meet and then he ends up taking his truck with a different load another direction?


----------



## Yvonne G

puffy137 said:


> Sorry to be dumb but whats a 'cheat sheet '?



I have a spread sheet (EXCEL) where I've noted down usernames, real names and cities of the members who have shared this info with us. Because I'm old and can't remember what I ate for lunch yesterday, I have to do this in order to remember who I'm talking to on the Forum.


----------



## puffy137

Jacqui said:


> She has a list so she knows what everybody's real or call name is. Then all she has to do is look at, that way folks think she actually remembered their name.



Thanks Jacqui , very civil of you to answer , xxx


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Tuna (but not raw), but not much for other sea food. Crab in a Louie, yeah. I like cold shrimp in a salad, but not hot shrimp over noodles or any other hot dish. Give me a hunk of red meat and a baked potato any day!


Complicated much?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, you've already hurt Jeff's feelings by even alluding to him that you may not sign for it, so it's really a moot point. I would sign for it, open it, take lots of pictures of the goodies inside and email them to him with a happy face selfie and much gratitude, telling him how much you love him and appreciate that he would think of you on Valentines Day.



Can't do pictures at this time any how.

I guess I am just a mean insensitive monster or something, but isn't lying to him also wrong?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Why. How can you not? For a man hardly did a things for his wife but this year he remember it. But for the reason that act of God the package were delayed. I know is the thought it count but if you not sign for it, his "thought" are somewhat wasted....



I have told him over and over that it's the thought that counts.


----------



## puffy137

Yvonne G said:


> I have a spread sheet (EXCEL) where I've noted down usernames, real names and cities of the members who have shared this info with us. Because I'm old and can't remember what I ate for lunch yesterday, I have to do this in order to remember who I'm talking to on the Forum.


 
Thank you Yvonne , you aren't that old & I'm catching you up fast. Just remember Puff from Q8


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm sorry you feel that way, Jacqui. No, his feelings aren't more important than yours, but this is one of those times when you have to put your feelings aside.


----------



## Jacqui

lol I just got the Q8 part.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way, Jacqui. No, his feelings aren't more important than yours, but this is one of those times when you have to put your feelings aside.



Seems like I am always the one. Okjay, I will start a new habit of lying to my husband.  Thank you Jeff for this package which only is bringing me negative feelings about you, not the usual warm bubbly feelings I normally have for you.  How's that??

grrr I hate doing the right thing. I know I should, but I hate it and I am tried of it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Can't do pictures at this time any how.
> 
> I guess I am just a mean insensitive monster or something, but isn't lying to him also wrong?



No, you don't have to lie. You certainly can tell him how you feel about the stupid companies not standing up to the same standards they expect of Jeff. You can let him know that the company, FedEx or whoever it was has ruined the lovely and thoughtful gift. There's a balancing act and a dance you have to do.


----------



## puffy137

Wanna know what I really think ? Men have to be treated as you would treat your youngest most vulnerable child . Otherwise you'll have trouble !!! And remember this famous maxim . ' Its easy for a silly woman to manage a clever man , but it takes a smart woman to handle a fool !!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> No, you don't have to lie. You certainly can tell him how you feel about the stupid companies not standing up to the same standards they expect of Jeff. You can let him know that the company, FedEx or whoever it was has ruined the lovely and thoughtful gift. There's a balancing act and a dance you have to do.



He has been told this for several days already.


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> Wanna know what I really think ? Men have to be treated as you would treat your youngest most vulnerable child . Otherwise you'll have trouble !!! And remember this famous maxim . ' Its easy for a silly woman to manage a clever man , but it takes a smart woman to handle a fool !!!!!!!



The girls and I were talking about how men speak one way and mean one thing and women the other. I did bad at my daughter's apartment on Saturday. I looked around and saw no flowers and knowing the guy she is seeing sends flowers, I said out loud "Did you break up with Bob?". Turns out Bob was live on her laptop... ooopps. She had told him no flowers, but really wanted him to send her some. He had taken her at her words. He didn't take the hint when she sent him not one, but two Valentine's gifts.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## leigti

The package shouldn't make you feel negative towards him. It's not his fault. Sign for it. You can tell him how the delivery issues roundabout now make you feel negative about the package. I think he would understand that. But I think his feelings would be really really hurt if you didn't sign for it, kind of like you were rejecting his efforts.


----------



## Momof4

Sign the damn paper and enjoy the fricken gifts from your husband!!

Saying this in a loving way


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In regard to the valentine day deal, I had reservations at our favorite restaurant and I was delivering roses for our table before hand. Karen loves yellow roses, so it was eleven yellow and one red in the middle to say love. Well, I ended up with a medical thing Saturday morning and we had to cancel. Karen had to go to the store and get her roses, but she likes them just the same and told told me to settle down with feeling bad about us having to cancel. She has her flowers now in the kitchen window sill, and I must say I did good. I do wish I'd been able to pull it off though…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> View attachment 118719
> View attachment 118720
> View attachment 118721
> View attachment 118722
> View attachment 118723


all those tortoises will be mine!!!??!!!?!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i has a serious question @Yvonne G when i get out of PA in 2 years and I'm back in CA how many of your torts can you give me?


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne give him a big bag of tortoise poop! You Newt swinger are lucky I don't know your address because you'd get a box of tortoise poop every time you ask for a tortoise . You'd have a big mountain of poop on your door step .haha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

watch this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.turtleconservancy.org/videos/tortoise-transect/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> watch this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.turtleconservancy.org/videos/tortoise-transect/


Don't tell me what to do kid!


----------



## puffy137

Nicky you should have said ' I cordially invite the assembled company to observe my humble offering !!! Oh & no need for !!!!!


----------



## puffy137

Or if you were English you could have invited us all to a Nifty Shufty


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> watch this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.turtleconservancy.org/videos/tortoise-transect/



I didn't watch the whole video but it was very cool!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In regard to the valentine day deal, I had reservations at our favorite restaurant and I was delivering roses for our table before hand. Karen loves yellow roses, so it was eleven yellow and one red in the middle to say love. Well, I ended up with a medical thing Saturday morning and we had to cancel. Karen had to go to the store and get her roses, but she likes them just the same and told told me to settle down with feeling bad about us having to cancel. She has her flowers now in the kitchen window sill, and I must say I did good. I do wish I'd been able to pull it off though…



Are you ok now? Take it easy Cowboy!


----------



## Jacqui

I had my fun for the month... WalMart had their flower bunches on clearance so I bought a bunch. Since I can't give them to all of you, I delivered them to some of the ladies of the village.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Are you ok now? Take it easy Cowboy!


I'm just whipped out. Really drained.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And I was really looking forward to the surf and turf…


----------



## mike taylor

You could be like me Ken . I pulled something in my back and it hurts like hell . Thanks to the new tortoise enclosure and that old pond/ flower bed . That thing has to weigh two hundred pounds or more . Needless to say its never moving again unless someone else moves it .


----------



## Momof4

I would love to a photo of this village you live in!


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> watch this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.turtleconservancy.org/videos/tortoise-transect/


 Nicky my man , excellent , very informative , good stuff. It only showed half the film then went black for some reason , but it showed once again that not all tortoises want or need water , it all depends on the species.


----------



## puffy137

Jacqui said:


> I had my fun for the month... WalMart had their flower bunches on clearance so I bought a bunch. Since I can't give them to all of you, I delivered them to some of the ladies of the village.


The only village I ever heard of in America is Greenwich . You mean you have quaint little villages with roses round the doors thatched roofs & little old ladies with tea & crumpets ???


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Was not due to "an act of God", was due to folks not doing their jobs. If they were delivering late, they needed to let folks know.
> 
> Take FedEx for example. We deliver their loads of boxes for them and they give us very strict schedules to follow. If we are late (and not talking days late) they fine us pretty heavily. Why are they getting off not doing their jobs?
> 
> So Jeff's thoughts/feelings are more important then mine? *I* no longer want to see, touch, or sign for this box. I hate it. Why is this time more important then when we plan to meet and then he ends up taking his truck with a different load another direction?


Injustices are very where. Large company can do almost everything they want, small guy have no chances to deal with them. Look at Apply , Google, Samsung, LG's Home Depot. 

I'm sorry the box are late. I'm sorry Jeff thought are somewhat not coming through by people not doing there job. This is the world we are having with. May justices come one day soon. And I'm ready to be judged by the righteous one.


----------



## mike taylor

Not only that but the taxes we pay as business owners is ridiculous . I bet a small mom and pop shop would've got it there on time .


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> watch this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.turtleconservancy.org/videos/tortoise-transect/



No one tells me what to do!


----------



## Moozillion

The bottom line is between JEFF AND YOU. The middle-man is just a bit part. Jeff wanted to give you a treat. Refusing the delivery makes the middle-man and his timely service to you more important than Jeff's intentions. 
If it was happening to me, I would accept and sign for the package and make a happy joke out of "WOW!!! Valentines's day came on the 20th this year!!!" Or something like that. 

Thus, the delivery people are rendered unimportant and incapable of interfering with Jeff's loving gesture, and Jeff's wishes come true.


----------



## Jacqui

mute point as it seems they not even deliver today
its after five now. Another couple of wasted hours again making sure not to miss them.


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> The only village I ever heard of in America is Greenwich . You mean you have quaint little villages with roses round the doors thatched roofs & little old ladies with tea & crumpets ???


we have less then eighty humans living here, so it is classified as a village


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I made my hubby cry just a few moments ago.



I thouth it was a  until I got to the end, which was completely unexpected since I was reading it from a happy perspective.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm on a plane.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I have a spread sheet (EXCEL) where I've noted down usernames, real names and cities of the members who have shared this info with us. Because I'm old and can't remember what I ate for lunch yesterday, I have to do this in order to remember who I'm talking to on the Forum.


She knows to much!


----------



## dmmj

I am so trying 
*Double Chocolaty Chip Crème Frappuccino® Blended Crème*


----------



## dmmj

I just don't like using that word.


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> I am so trying
> *Double Chocolaty Chip Crème Frappuccino® Blended Crème*


Let us know how it goes .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So how is everyone?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So how is everyone?


frustrated


----------



## jaizei

Still alive, mostly.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bored on a plane and tried!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> frustrated


Why for?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> Still alive, mostly.


As am I, mostly…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> bored on a plane and tried!


Serves ya right for hurrasing us old timers.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Serves ya right for hurrasing us old timers.


dont you have some "yelling kids to get off you lawn" to do!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

With our dog, they don't come around anymore.


----------



## bouaboua

jaizei said:


> Still alive, mostly.


And for speedy recovery! ! ! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Still alive, mostly.


are you going to keep the eye? like in a jar, i would keep it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortoise people where you at?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> are you going to keep the eye? like in a jar, i would keep it.


You are horrible Nick! ! ! !

Just horrible. How a human can get so......sigh! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> You are horrible Nick! ! ! !
> 
> Just horrible. How a human can get so......sigh! ! ! !


All those sperms swimming and we get the one that ended up Newt! At least we know he treats tortoises well! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> You are horrible Nick! ! ! !
> 
> Just horrible. How a human can get so......sigh! ! ! !


what? my friend who got injured kept a pice of him bone that they had to remove in a jar.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> All those sperms swimming and we get the one that ended up Newt! At least we know he treats tortoises well! !


 whats that?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what? my friend who got injured kept a pice of him bone that they had to remove in a jar.


SIGH! ! ! ! ! 

But true.......I'm with you Ken. I'm with you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Marco?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://www.turtleconservancy.org/videos/okinawa-leaf-turtle/ watch this or else your toes will fall off.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Marco?


what that?


----------



## puffy137

Moozillion said:


> The bottom line is between JEFF AND YOU. The middle-man is just a bit part. Jeff wanted to give you a treat. Refusing the delivery makes the middle-man and his timely service to you more important than Jeff's intentions.
> If it was happening to me, I would accept and sign for the package and make a happy joke out of "WOW!!! Valentines's day came on the 20th this year!!!" Or something like that.
> 
> Thus, the delivery people are rendered unimportant and incapable of interfering with Jeff's loving gesture, and Jeff's wishes come true.


 Welcome back. Moozillion , so pleased to see you on top form as usual  Damn no hug emote!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

puffy137 said:


> Welcome back. Moozillion , so pleased to see you on top form as usual  Damn no hug emote!!!


I'm with you 100 % here. And she is always in top form!


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> http://www.turtleconservancy.org/videos/okinawa-leaf-turtle/ watch this or else your toes will fall off.


You don't control me! No body tells me what to do!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> You don't control me! No body tells me what to do!


BACK IN YOUR CAGE!!!!!! NO FOOD FOR 2 WEEKS!!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> BACK IN YOUR CAGE!!!!!! NO FOOD FOR 2 WEEKS!!!!!!


Estivation time Mike!


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> are you going to keep the eye? like in a jar, i would keep it.



Not cool, Nick. Very insensitive.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Marco?



Polo!!


----------



## bouaboua

The new night box are coming along well. 

Putting the floor before sunset today. May able to finish tomorrow. Then working on the fence. 

Putting the wiring and controls.


Putting in the floor




My supervisor are fall asleep while I'm working..............


----------



## Yvonne G

That looks very professional, Steven. Where did you get that small oil-filled heater? The only ones I've found are about 2' tall - too tall for such a short box.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nice job Steven, nice job !


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> That looks very professional, Steven. Where did you get that small oil-filled heater? The only ones I've found are about 2' tall - too tall for such a short box.



Here is the link from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000G1CXZI/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

I been looking for the low profile heater for some time now and finally found it. I bought two of them....HAHAHA!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well I'm off to bed all, good night…


----------



## bouaboua

Me too! ! ! !

Good night and sweet dream...


----------



## dmmj

I feel like a caveman trying to comprhend fire, when my sound doesn't work, furrowing my brow in a vain attempt to comprehend.


----------



## Heather H

dmmj said:


> I feel like a caveman trying to comprhend fire, when my sound doesn't work, furrowing my brow in a vain attempt to comprehend.


Un mute it?


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> are you going to keep the eye? like in a jar, i would keep it.



Not cool Nick! You've crossed the line buddy! 
We are not your 15yr old friends but grown adults who have to deal with the real world! Step it up dude and do the right thing!


----------



## dmmj

This once I gotta agree with nick, if it were me, I would so keep it in a jar, of marbles maybe?


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> First point: Why are we paying full price for something delivered late? Second point: I mean it's lost it's meaning in a way with it no longer being Valentine's day. I guess I hate this package due to what I have seen Jeff becoming over it not arriving. Does that make sense? It has ruined the whole holiday for me.


Hi  I would sign for the box. Because of budget this year we went out on Monday after Valentine's day and got things for each other. This should not ruin the holiday for you. Enjoy the gift. Enjoy the sentiment that comes with it. And be glad it wasn't a tortoise


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> are you going to keep the eye? like in a jar, i would keep it.



Wrong person, bud.


----------



## jaizei

But ftr, I'm not sentimental at all


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> For you guys that said sign for it, why?



Because in our minds it's not ruined yet. It only becomes ruined if you refuse the gift. He's already pissed that you didn't get it in time and now he's upset that you don't want it. Sign for it and thank him and tell him you're glad you didn't refuse it. Over priced, late, and anything else you can think of means nothing to him right now. I'd be super pissed my my wife send it back just because she was mad at the place that send it. I get all the points you're making but shut up and enjoy the gift your loving husband got for you


----------



## mike taylor

Man that shooting straight to the point . Don't hold back Kevin . Haha


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Marco?


POLO!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Awwww...CowboyKen and Puffy- yall are so sweet!!!


----------



## Jacqui

okay I screwed up. Jeff himself canceled the delivery by FedEx guy. I am a rotten wife, I get it.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Why for?


frustrated that I didn't realize his gift to me was so important. Guess I am just use to the reverse with my gifts not being treated as important by him so I treated his that way.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui it will be fine . We men get over stuff quickly . But boobs help fyi . Haha


----------



## smarch

@dmmj it was not me getting the surgery it was @leigti , I just happened to be the first to wish good luck/wished luck a few times.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> okay I screwed up. Jeff himself canceled the delivery by FedEx guy. I am a rotten wife, I get it.



No you're not, Jacqui. I totally understand where you were coming from. You have the right to have your own feelings too. But look at it this way...if you don't sign for the package, FedEx doesn't care. They've already been paid for their part in the fiasco, so it's no skin off their nose if you don't take it. Really the only people harmed by the whole thing are you for not receiving the gift on time, and Jeff because he thinks you don't appreciate his thought.


----------



## smarch

@russian/sulcata/tortoise asking if it was going to be kept in a jar was a little insensitive, but I guess its forgivable since you're younger... but usually when you're going to have surgery that's one of the last things you'll think of, you're more worried about how you'll feel after, if everything will go as planned.
That being said there are adults who would think to keep things, and it is something you have to think of before because after it'll be too late to decide since it will be gone. I tried to keep my wisdom teeth.. apparently theyre a "biohazard" though and I couldn't...
I still have the pictures of my endoscopy from 4 years ago, I thought they were cool. If I ever got something removed I probably would try to keep it, I enjoy medical stuff so it would fascinate me that whatever was in me or whatever.

Also from what I understood they weren't really removing the whole eye but kind of taking out the insides... I tried to find the post where it was explained to me but couldn't find it...found it, man y'all talked a lot over the weekend!


leigti said:


> Thanks guys. Yes this appointment came up we too fast. I have not had vision in that I for over 20 years. it is what they call a dead I, it began to hurt a lot so now it will come out. I will try not to gross you out, they are not actually taking the entire eyeball itself. The white part of the eye is called the Scalerait is like a balloon, they are taking everything out of the balloon and leaving the sclera with the muscles attached to it. In a month or so I will get prosthetic I that I will put into the sclera. It will move just like my other ideas.
> I hope you're not reading this while eating dinner  The part that really grosses me out is having to take the prosthetic in and out. I think I will throw up the first time I try it. but it is better than wearing an eyepatch  I don't want to look like a pirate.
> I do have some vision left in my right eye and that is what they are trying to improve with a surgery on that one possibly in March. eventually I won't have any usable vision, it could be tomorrow or 10 years from now. I won't be able to lift things, or even look down to tie my shoes for a while. my dog sitter may have to help me a little bit with all my critters.


----------



## smarch

Its official, the first weekend in March I will be taking a trip down to Georgia to run the Spartan race that weekend! Get to stay with my best friends friend (I guess you could call her my friend too, its just we're not as good friends as she is to my friend) the same people who came up in November to run the same type race in Fenway Park. I get to stay a night with my uncle down there who I hardly ever see too! He's the one who last year around this time was in and out of surgery eventually losing his leg, and I started dedicating my races to him because i'm not really good at prayer so that was my way of showing I was thinking of him. And I get to meet 2 cousins I've never remembered meeting (I was REALLY young) and meet my little second cousins!

Super excited for the trip! And my uncle's promised to bring me to the Cabbage Patch place where you get to see them "born" and stuff. For being 21 I should probably be less excited than I am lol... literally I never act my age and sure hope I don't start soon, being young at heart is too fun!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

@leigti I'm sorry about my mean thing i said. i hope your surgery went well.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good job, Nick.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Good job, Nick.


do i get some of your tortoises now?


----------



## smarch

Hey, it shows the maturity that you'd correct yourself, good job 

And I'll beat you to asking, no you may not have my Franklin


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

@Yellow Turtle01 WHERE IS THE COMIC!!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

salt water crocodile.


----------



## smarch

Hate to admit it but Miley has once heck of a voice and talent. 
Its a shame that I believe when she goes crazy, like many young start celebrities seem to do, we'll be thinking Lindsey Lohan's breakdown was a walk in the park.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> Hate to admit it but Miley has once heck of a voice and talent.
> Its a shame that I believe when she goes crazy, like many young start celebrities seem to do, we'll be thinking Lindsey Lohan's breakdown was a walk in the park.


i never pay attention to that celebrity crap.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone alive?


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Hate to admit it but Miley has once heck of a voice and talent.
> Its a shame that I believe when she goes crazy, like many young start celebrities seem to do, we'll be thinking Lindsey Lohan's breakdown was a walk in the park.



Unless I'm forgetting some major plot points, I dont think Lindsay Lohan really broke down. At least not a Britney or Amanda bynes level breakdown.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> anyone alive?


I'm still breathing! Wondering what I need to do to get breakfast around here. Karen is at work, so I guess it comes down to me making it if I want it…


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> okay I screwed up. Jeff himself canceled the delivery by FedEx guy. I am a rotten wife, I get it.


No! ! !

You are not. Jeff know that and we know that also by all those posts in all those years.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @leigti I'm sorry about my mean thing i said. i hope your surgery went well.


That is better! ! ! ! !

Still hope for America.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm still breathing! Wondering what I need to do to get breakfast around here. Karen is at work, so I guess it comes down to me making it if I want it…


I smell bacon already.....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> That is better! ! ! ! !
> 
> Still hope for America.


i am the future of all the worlds Chelonians!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i am the future of all the worlds Chelonians!



Sign! ! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Sign! ! ! !


what did i do wrong!!!!!???????!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> okay I screwed up. Jeff himself canceled the delivery by FedEx guy. I am a rotten wife, I get it.





mike taylor said:


> Jacqui it will be fine . We men get over stuff quickly . But boobs help fyi . Haha



I was going to say the same thing. Guys get hurt easy but we get over it easy too. You're in his dog house until you "make it up" to him. Like Mike said boobs, lots and lots of boobs.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Sign! ! ! !


what did i do!!!!!!!!!!! tell me!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> I was going to say the same thing. Guys get hurt easy but we get over it easy too. You're in his dog house until you "make it up" to him. Like Mike said boobs, lots and lots of boobs.


whats that?


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Unless I'm forgetting some major plot points, I dont think Lindsay Lohan really broke down. At least not a Britney or Amanda bynes level breakdown.


 Yeah I didn't even know Amanda Bynes went crazy until a few months ago, since I really don't pay attention, its just usually when things get bad you hear about it anyways. I suppose Lindsey never really went crazy but she was always getting arrested over and over.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats that?



Ask your mom and dad to explain the birds and the bees and the dogs and the fleas to you.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Ask your mom and dad to explain the birds and the bees and the dogs and the fleas to you.


my parents actually never gave me "the talk" lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's probably time now. Maybe go out to a farm…


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what did i do wrong!!!!!???????!!!!


May all you wish come true but begin with one step at a time.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's probably time now. Maybe go out to a farm…


why?


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> I was going to say the same thing. Guys get hurt easy but we get over it easy too. You're in his dog house until you "make it up" to him. Like Mike said boobs, lots and lots of boobs.


 Oh my goodness I am dying over here lol


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why?


 jeeze its like you've never been on a farm! Farm animals have babies, sometimes they do it themselves, sometimes you do it for them... but no matter how, they have babies... and its much less... traumatizing... to understand on animals then think of people!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Oh my goodness I am dying over here lol


But it's all so true…


----------



## Jacqui

In order to use boobs, you need to see each other. Last time when Jeff went past, he chose not to have me meet up with him so he could sleep instead. Both me and my gift to him came up short. I think that is another reason, in addition to hearing him complain for days about his box not arriving that his gift came to mean less to me.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> jeeze its like you've never been on a farm! Farm animals have babies, sometimes they do it themselves, sometimes you do it for them... but no matter how, they have babies... and its much less... traumatizing... to understand on animals then think of people!


i has pet fish and the fish had babies then fish ate her own babies.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i am the future of all the worlds Chelonians!


poor shelled ones


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> poor shelled ones


why is everyone is disappointed in this????!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

boobs are a slang for breats


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why is everyone is disappointed in this????!!!!


Because we know you as a child and have problems seeing you as a mature adult.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i has pet fish and the fish had babies then fish ate her own babies.


 That may be a better example for natural selection. Fish lay eggies... well some do some don't... maybe its a bad example... but either way at a farm you get very up close and personal with reproduction. I was probably around 8 or maybe even younger when I saw my first calf birth.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> boobs are a slang for breast


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Because we know you as a child and have problems seeing you as a mature adult.


i dont understand!? I'm very mature!


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why is everyone is disappointed in this????!!!!


 I'm not, heck civilization and society may be in trouble with future people... and I don't think you're one of those kids who make me fear the future... my sister is though . 

And you take great care of your animals so I don't see the problem, heck if more kids were like you about animals things would be a lot brighter for the future


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> That may be a better example for natural selection. Fish lay eggies... well some do some don't... maybe its a bad example... but either way at a farm you get very up close and personal with reproduction. I was probably around 8 or maybe even younger when I saw my first calf birth.


I'm just kidding around i know where babies come from!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> I'm not, heck civilization and society may be in trouble with future people... and I don't think you're one of those kids who make me fear the future... my sister is though .
> 
> And you take great care of your animals so I don't see the problem, heck if more kids were like you about animals things would be a lot brighter for the future


thank you!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i dont understand!? I'm very mature!


part of being tortoise caretaker is learning and working not planning on swag. Another is learning to be nice to people, not always making negative comments like you currently do. Look at tortadise for example. Do you see how nice he treats everybody?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> part of being tortoise caretaker is learning and working not planning on swag. Another is learning to be nice to people, not always making negative comments like you currently do. Look at tortadise for example. Do you see how nice he treats everybody?


i am learning about tortoises! Tom has been answering all my question i have been asking in the PM chat thing! i am nice to people! i just like to joke around sometimes. yes Kelly is very nice to people.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm just kidding around i know where babies come from!


 Oh I know you do, I was just explaining how a farm is good relation to learning.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But it's all so true…


 I know that's why it was so funny, I just never expected the conversation to take that turn! hahaha


----------



## smarch

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 118826


 AH come on there are so many better faces you could have found! Have you seen the "naked grandma" clip? The question was something along the lines of the last thing a robber breaking in wants to see and one of the guys just shouts "Naked grandma" ... there was something up there that matched!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> anyone alive?


I am.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I am.


 Hello! Get a nice break time from all that work you've been doing?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> I am.


thats good! why have you been on the forum less?


----------



## mike taylor

smarch said:


> I know that's why it was so funny, I just never expected the conversation to take that turn! hahaha


Sorry I started it . Then Kevin took it one step ahead . But it's true . You women can pretty much do anything to a man . He'll get mad as hell . Then flip out a boob all is forgot . Haha I wish women could be the same way .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Sorry I started it . Then Kevin took it one step ahead . But it's true . You women can pretty much do anything to a man . He'll get mad as hell . Then flip out a boob all is forgot . Haha I wish women could be the same way .


boobies control the world!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Haha I wish women could be the same way .


Men wouldn't be able to handle the responsibility…


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats good! why have you been on the forum less?


I read the forum. I'm just too busy to chat...


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Hello! Get a nice break time from all that work you've been doing?


Hey! Back to studying in 5 minutes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Studies are going well, I trust?


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Sorry I started it . Then Kevin took it one step ahead . But it's true . You women can pretty much do anything to a man . He'll get mad as hell . Then flip out a boob all is forgot . Haha I wish women could be the same way .


 You are telling me! ... then again I'm like lose lose, girls don't appreciate it (*most of the time*) when you try to fix things that way (I should probably specify I'm into them),you gotta like tiptoe around life until they decide they're not mad, I know i'm guilty of it, but I also have to deal with it!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey! Back to studying in 5 minutes.


 Well i'm off to lunch in around the same time, but its nice to see you every once and a while 
I was the same last semester, too busy and i'd half catch up and then not really feel like chatting because I was so overwhelmed.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Studies are going well, I trust?


I'm doing pretty well. BYE. My break is over.
​


----------



## smarch

bye! have fun! (or as much fun as you can at least)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

cowboy


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

@Cowboy_Ken are you there?


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'll be online a lot on thursday. 
Have a great day!!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @Cowboy_Ken are you there?


Yes…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes…


do you have any new pics of your baby sulcatas?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nope…I'll try to take some today though.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

im not going to school today!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Are you in pa newt?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

no


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Where you at?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Where you at?


my house....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> bored on a plane and tried!


I thought you were heading out last night


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my house....


 I'm just realizing how unpleasant a move at your age must be


----------



## smarch

At least if my parents said they were up and moving out of state I could flat out say no I'm staying. ... although now I'm realizing the only thing I have to stay here is family, and I'm considering the idea of up and leaving everything and moving west... Always wanted to ranch, wonder if I could make a living in such a way.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> At least if my parents said they were up and moving out of state I could flat out say no I'm staying. ... although now I'm realizing the only thing I have to stay here is family, and I'm considering the idea of up and leaving everything and moving west... Always wanted to ranch, wonder if I could make a living in such a way.



How far west?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here are the roses I got for Karen on Saturday…


----------



## smarch

Far enough to ranch but not far enough to totally leave behind the east... I don't know though I've never really thought of it, I also wouldn't want the ocean too far out of reach... I could never be entirely landlocked... I may be thinking of impossible places


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> In order to use boobs, you need to see each other. Last time when Jeff went past, he chose not to have me meet up with him so he could sleep instead. Both me and my gift to him came up short. I think that is another reason, in addition to hearing him complain for days about his box not arriving that his gift came to mean less to me.



You obviously feel left out by his decision to sleep so I'm going to play match maker here 

I don't know much about Jeff but he sounds like a stand up dude (and you for staying by his side). Anyone who is fighting for there life with cancer and still working day and night to support a family is a great person so I'm going to give you some insight into a mans thinking.

First off, as you already know.... Men are insensitive jerks from time to time. It's in our DNA and we try to keep it in check but sometimes we can't. He's sorry and he loves you. The stress he's under right now has got to be weighing him down and the ONLY person who can even remotely help with that is you. If he can't complain to you (and vise versa) then it makes everything that much harder. You both seem to have been let down a bit this Valentines Day so Doctor Kevin is prescribing a Valentine's date do over. You guys need to sit down (even if it's 3 months later) and have a picnic or something. A simple date where you guys can unplug from all the other BS going on right now and can focus on your love for each other. 

I hope I'm not crossing any lines or stepping on any toes here. I'm just trying to cheer you up a bit and let you know that you have friends here that you can complain to.


----------



## mike taylor

Depending on how hard you want to work and how much money you have to get started . Ranchers have a hard life they make look easy . But everyone I know in Texas live on the edge of losing everything . Then cows start dropping calfs and the rain comes back . The hay grows and money flows . Live is based on good ole mother nature .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Sorry I started it . Then Kevin took it one step ahead . But it's true . You women can pretty much do anything to a man . He'll get mad as hell . Then flip out a boob all is forgot . Haha I wish women could be the same way .



That's because we make a great team. You softball pitch them in and I knock them out of the park,lol. 

Could you imagine if the boob thing worked for us guys too. I could see it now... I'm in the middle of a fight with Melissa and She takes her boobs out. The fights over then and there. Now if the reverse were true I could be getting yelled at and just whip it out and have all be forgiven. Sadly if I Tried that I would get a swift kick in the junk.


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> That's because we make a great team. You softball pitch them in and I knock them out of the park,lol.
> 
> Could you imagine if the boob thing worked for us guys too. I could see it now... I'm in the middle of a fight with Melissa and She takes her boobs out. The fights over then and there. Now if the reverse were true I could be getting yelled at and just whip it out and have all be forgiven. Sadly if I Tried that I would get a swift kick in the junk.


Haha Lmfao! Yes you would brother! Try it! See what she says . Hey it might just work . You will never know to you give it a shot .


----------



## dmmj

THIS
IS 


SPARTA
not really but a close proximity


----------



## dmmj

My apologies @leigti good wishes on a successful surgery for you.. I rescind my good wishes for @smarch


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Haha Lmfao! Yes you would brother! Try it! See what she says . Hey it might just work . You will never know to you give it a shot .


I'll pass. You try it first and let me know how it works.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Night.


----------



## tortdad

Had to put my mom back in the hospital today. She's about to be brought up to her room. This hospital is nice and they try to welcome you as best as they can. There's a towel wrapped up like a swan on the pillow.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I hope I'm not crossing any lines or stepping on any toes here. I'm just trying to cheer you up a bit and let you know that you have friends here that you can complain to.


Thank you for that.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Had to put my mom back in the hospital today. She's about to be brought up to her room. This hospital is nice and they try to welcome you as best as they can. There's a towel wrapped up like a swan on the pillow.
> View attachment 118846



Now the swan is neat, not so much the part of your Mom being back in the hospital.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> That's because we make a great team. You softball pitch them in and I knock them out of the park,lol.
> 
> Could you imagine if the boob thing worked for us guys too. I could see it now... I'm in the middle of a fight with Melissa and She takes her boobs out. The fights over then and there. Now if the reverse were true I could be getting yelled at and just whip it out and have all be forgiven. Sadly if I Tried that I would get a swift kick in the junk.


None of the men I have ever been with, would the boob thing actually work with. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Ken the flowers are beautiful. They would melt any woman's heart. Karen is very lucky.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im not going to school today!



Why not?


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> None of the men I have ever been with, would the boob thing actually work with. lol


Did you try it?


----------



## Jacqui

I apparently have not been watching the weather forecasts well this week. As I woke this am and looked over towards the neighbor's white roof, I thought "Huh snow? Nah must be a heavy frost". I took the Chihuahuas out and as I opened the door, there was a nice white layer of fresh snow. Later, looking out the window I saw nice pretty big flakes floating down. I figured my neighbor wouldn't be going into the food thing today, so I goofed off inside. I finally hooked up the two smallest dogs I walk and there the neighbor was waiting for me, so I hurried back into the house to change. The snow kept falling and was so pretty, but as she made the first turn once we reached town her little Smart car started to slide wide.  Our next turn was a couple of blocks later and we slide past the roadway into the fairgrounds and had to go into their next driveway. At that point we had small flakes, but a white out. A little bit more fun this am then I was wanting.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Did you try it?



Actually no, something like that would not be my style of how to talk over an issue.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Actually no, something like that would not be my style of how to talk over an issue.


 I think in a way using it as a solution kind of lowers respect for women, I mean we have mind powers too! I think its more of a solution for something small, like say a couple takes turns washing dishes or cleaning out the dishwasher, whichever happens, and the wife forgot it was her turn to do it and genuinely forgot... seems like a valid solution to me... provided it isn't an all the time thing. Actually I think that would be kind of a funny situation in general lol


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Why not?


 Probably Feb. vacation, that's what it is here.


----------



## smarch

Hmmm not going to lie but I probably belong more in Nashville than actually in the west... I may have been broken by having the idea of ranching too romanticized my whole life. I mean I know its hard work and i'd leave a lot but I don't think I fully comprehend how much work it is.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I think in a way using it as a solution kind of lowers respect for women, I mean we have mind powers too! I think its more of a solution for something small, like say a couple takes turns washing dishes or cleaning out the dishwasher, whichever happens, and the wife forgot it was her turn to do it and genuinely forgot... seems like a valid solution to me... provided it isn't an all the time thing. Actually I think that would be kind of a funny situation in general lol


I don't recall doing it in any kind of a "fight" like situation, but have done the flipping up the shirt thing at other times.  I also never got the thing where a woman would do that as they past a semitruck out on the roadway.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Probably Feb. vacation, that's what it is here.



Ah not here. They got Monday off, but just the day.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I don't recall doing it in any kind of a "fight" like situation, but have done the flipping up the shirt thing at other times.  I also never got the thing where a woman would do that as they past a semitruck out on the roadway.


 Who hasn't? gotta keep them interested lol. Jeeze I may be way to young by standards to know that  Doesn't matter at this point anymore since I plan the single life forever, I've given up on people. 

And it really doesn't make sense, its like the people are TRYING to cause an accident


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Could you imagine if the boob thing worked for us guys too. I could see it now... I'm in the middle of a fight with Melissa and She takes her boobs out. The fights over then and there. Now if the reverse were true I could be getting yelled at and just whip it out and have all be forgiven. Sadly if I Tried that I would get a swift kick in the junk.



All a guy has to do is hold me and I quit fighting.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> All a guy has to do is hold me and I quit fighting.


Thanks for the tip, I'll try that next time.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> None of the men I have ever been with, would the boob thing actually work with. lol


Then try try again


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Actually no, something like that would not be my style of how to talk over an issue.



Chicken!


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Thanks for the tip, I'll try that next time.


 Works unless you are frustrated, we can tell its one of our super powers


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Then try try again



With a new man? 

I doubt my now very old and saggy boobs would ever turn any guy on again.  Jeff is never around long enough for me to even experiment. lol


----------



## dmmj

@Yellow Turtle01 So yah no story yet? you want I should call the fellas? youse don't want that.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Chicken!



More like a life saver, I might whip it out and knock poor Jeff unconscious.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i was to tired to go to school today and because i was on a trip i didn't do any of my projects.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Thanks for the tip, I'll try that next time.



Handing me a nice flower (like a dandelion) also stops me dead in my tracks. Personally I think a man's secret weapon are his eyes. Those sad hound dog eyes always get me.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> With a new man?
> 
> I doubt my now very old and saggy boobs would ever turn any guy on again.  Jeff is never around long enough for me to even experiment. lol


Never undeestimate the power of the boobs, never.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i was to tired to go to school today and because i was on a trip i didn't do any of my projects.



So have you done them now?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Never undeestimate the power of the boobs, never.



I could see those nice perky ones having power, but not my type which feel like they hang to the knees.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> So have you done them now?


yes I'm am doing my projects at the moment.


----------



## dmmj

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i was to tired to go to school today and because i was on a trip i didn't do any of my projects.


But, but. but swag, don't forget the swag/


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yes I'm am doing my projects at the moment.



 Glad to hear it. Kudos to you.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> With a new man?
> 
> I doubt my now very old and saggy boobs would ever turn any guy on again.  Jeff is never around long enough for me to even experiment. lol


 And here I thought someone going away for a while and coming back made things more interesting... boy am I living a lie


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> But, but. but swag, don't forget the swag/



*dumps a big pile of snow on David's head*


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> But, but. but swag, don't forget the swag/


yes and the swag!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Haha Lmfao! Yes you would brother! Try it! See what she says . Hey it might just work . You will never know to you give it a shot .



Or she might double over from laughing so hard!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> And here I thought someone going away for a while and coming back made things more interesting... boy am I living a lie



Not when you never have enough time to spend together once your back together. Works with like Steven because he comes back and has some time at home. Jeff comes home, we run to Drs apt, and then he leaves again. Plus at times you might need something like a simple hug and they aren't there to give it to you. It's sorta like being single while being married and missing some of the pieces that make each stage of life special.


----------



## Jacqui

Wonder how the eye surgery recovery is going.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> *dumps a big pile of snow on David's head*


 Free snow!!! I'll ship it free of charge! 1 ton snow-bank or 2?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I could see those nice perky ones having power, but not my type which feel like they hang to the knees.



TMI!!!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Free snow!!! I'll ship it free of charge! 1 ton snow-bank or 2?



I think he needs the two tonner.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Not when you never have enough time to spend together once your back together. Works with like Steven because he comes back and has some time at home. Jeff comes home, we run to Drs apt, and then he leaves again. Plus at times you might need something like a simple hug and they aren't there to give it to you. It's sorta like being single while being married and missing some of the pieces that make each stage of life special.


 I miss hugs the most... my cat doesn't like when I hug him  and even if he did its still not the same... although the cat did decide to sleep in my bed last night... even though I practically squished him with my leg a few times, it was nice to have company. That's the main reason I want a large dog, I can't squish them when I take them into bed, yeah I break all the no pets in bed rules lol... 'cept no tortoises I don't want a poop in my bed!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> TMI!!!



Hey somebody has to be bold and let it all hang out.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Hey somebody has to be bold and let it all hang out.


this is getting weird!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I miss hugs the most... my cat doesn't like when I hug him  and even if he did its still not the same... although the cat did decide to sleep in my bed last night... even though I practically squished him with my leg a few times, it was nice to have company. That's the main reason I want a large dog, I can't squish them when I take them into bed, yeah I break all the no pets in bed rules lol... 'cept no tortoises I don't want a poop in my bed!


Lol I sleep with cats and dogs. I once had a Doberman who was between me and the wall. He arched his back, pushing me almost off the bed.


----------



## smarch

Theres no such thing as real and perky, i'm 21 and will state that. just sayin'


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> this is getting weird!



Isn't that what this thread is suppose to do?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Theres no such thing as real and perky, i'm 21 and will state that. just sayin'



Look out, Yvonne might give you a TMI! too! lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Swag? Are we still talkin' about boobs here?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I miss hugs the most...



Me too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hey somebody has to be bold and let it all hang out.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Lol I sleep with cats and dogs. I once had a Doberman who was between me and the wall. He arched his back, pushing me almost off the bed.


 my solution would be to wrap my arms around the dog: I'f i'm going down you're coming with me lol.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Are we still talkin' about boobs here?



Who us??? *asked innocently*


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Swag? Are we still talkin' about boobs here?


boobies!


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Or she might double over from laughing so hard!


That's a low blow sister!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 118847


Peeing is a good thing... just check out how many threads we have with folks worried about a lack of peeing going on.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Look out, Yvonne might give you a TMI! too! lol


 Heck I'm queen of TMI in real life... thankfully my friends are too. I'm actually quite toned down here lol, I can be in polite company when needed


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> That's a low blow sister!



Dang but I wish this thread isn't sorta pg...


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Heck I'm queen of TMI in real life... thankfully my friends are too. I'm actually quite toned down here lol, I can be in polite company when needed



*looks all around* Ummm where is this polite company you talk of?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> *looks all around* Ummm where is this polite company you talk of?


Fer ill? Where?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> *looks all around* Ummm where is this polite company you talk of?


 Ok sorry, I mean when guys are around. They don't want to hear about all those girly functions and stuff!... unless like already shown, it involves boobies.


----------



## AZtortMom

Not here


----------



## smarch

well... off to the gym I guess...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Love-'em


----------



## Elohi

What in the world did I just walk into??? LOL


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Ok sorry, I mean when guys are around. They don't want to hear about all those girly functions and stuff!... unless like already shown, it involves boobies.



Yeppers booze/beer and boobies tend to draw them in. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> What in the world did I just walk into??? LOL



Fun!!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> well... off to the gym I guess...



 bye.....


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> bye.....


Oh man! Just when we were having fun!


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> What in the world did I just walk into??? LOL


A group motorboat


----------



## Moozillion

All this talk about sagging boobs reminded me of the music video called "Older Ladies" by Donnalou Stevens! 
Check it out and see what you think!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> A group motorboat


oh yes....


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> What in the world did I just walk into??? LOL


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

ANOTHER TURTLE CONSERVANCY VIDEO!!!!!!!!!! THIS ONE IS THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!! 
http://www.turtleconservancy.org/videos/iucn-madagascar/


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> That's because we make a great team. You softball pitch them in and I knock them out of the park,lol.
> 
> Could you imagine if the boob thing worked for us guys too. I could see it now... I'm in the middle of a fight with Melissa and She takes her boobs out. The fights over then and there. Now if the reverse were true I could be getting yelled at and just whip it out and have all be forgiven. Sadly if I Tried that I would get a swift kick in the junk.



I'm so laughing out loud over here!!


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Far enough to ranch but not far enough to totally leave behind the east... I don't know though I've never really thought of it, I also wouldn't want the ocean too far out of reach... I could never be entirely landlocked... I may be thinking of impossible places



Farmers only.com


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Farmers only.com


Lmfao!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

are we still going to talk about boobies or no?


----------



## Heather H

Wow fun thread


----------



## AZtortMom

We are always talking about boobs


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> That's a low blow sister!


Bad choice of words! For this chat session! Lmfao!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I fell asleep and woke up to “Striptease". Talk of irony…


----------



## mike taylor

Hey! Did someone say boobies? Where? ( looks all around eyes open wide )


----------



## mike taylor

I can tell you for sure women! It doesn't matter how bad you think you look . Your guy thinks your the hottest thing that walks the earth . And an fyi it don't matter if they hang low we want to see! Haha I'm bad!


----------



## Heather H

( @ ) ( @ ) here's looking at you


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> And an fyi it don't matter if they hang low we want to see! !


 Mike is truthing here! Nothing but truthing!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heather is gonna fit into the chat crowd just fine. This, Heather, is where the cool kids hang out…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I can tell you for sure women! It doesn't matter how bad you think you look . Your guy thinks your the hottest thing that walks the earth . And an fyi it don't matter if they hang low we want to see! Haha I'm bad!


Do Your boobs Hang Low?
Do They Wobble to and Fro?
Can You Tie Them in a Knot?
Can You Tie Them in a Bow?
Can You Throw Them Over Your Shoulder Like a Continental Soldier?

Do Your boobs Hang Low?
Do Your boobs Hang High?
Do They Reach Up to the Sky?
Do The Droop When They're Wet?
Do They Stiffen When They're Dry?
Can You Semaphore Your Neighbor with a Mimimum of Labor?

Do Your boobs Hang High?
Do Your boobs Hang Wide?
Do They Flap From Side to Side?
Do They Wave in the Breeze?
From the Slightest Little Sneeze?
Can You Soar Above the Nation with a Feeling of Elation?

Do Your boobs Hang Wide?
Do Your boobs Fall Off?
When You Give a Great Big Cough?
Do They Lie There on the Ground?
Or Bounce Up at Every Sound?
Can You Stick Them in Your Pocket Just Like Little Davy Crockett?

Do Your boobs Fall Off?


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heather is gonna fit into the chat crowd just fine. This, Heather, is where the cool kids hang out…


Found by accident  thanks Ken


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heather is gonna fit into the chat crowd just fine. This, Heather, is where the cool kids hang out…


Hi Heather  *waves* welcome


----------



## AZtortMom

Oops quoted wrong person


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heather H said:


> Found by accident  thanks Ken


Well heck fire. I would have pointed you over here, I'm sorry you had to find it the long way 'round.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heather is gonna fit into the chat crowd just fine. This, Heather, is where the cool kids hang out…


Except me, I'm the nerd that watches from the sidelines.


----------



## mike taylor

This is the best running thread on TFO! Thanks for the boobies! Haha I love it .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> This is the best running thread on TFO! Thanks for the boobies! Haha I love it .


i came on this forum to talk about tortoises but instead we talk about boobies........


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Don't let Monica,(Elohi) fool you. She's one of the cool kids too.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

cowboy i have a question!


----------



## Heather H

I think you are all cool.


----------



## mike taylor

No answers?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> I think you are all cool.


i think everyone is cool here!(except Mike because i don't consider him a real person)


----------



## mike taylor

Newt don't you have some old mans yard to walk on . Then get yelled at .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Newt don't you have some old mans yard to walk on . Then get yelled at .


i walk on anyones yard no one controls me!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Newt don't you have some old mans yard to walk on . Then get yelled at .


forget it..


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i think everyone is cool here!(except Mike because i don't consider him a real person)


Funny. So can I call you newt ?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Funny. So can I call you newt ?


no you can't!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Heather H said:


> Funny. So can I call you newt ?


Yes you can


----------



## mike taylor

Yes you can! His name is newt swinger he loves it more than boobies . Haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cowboy i have a question!


And the answer is maybe you can have my tortoises


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Yes you can! His name is newt swinger he loves it more than boobies . Haha


please drink bleach!


----------



## Heather H

I'm so happy I found this forum  can't wait to get my baby  can someone make it warmer for a few days


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And the answer is maybe you can have my tortoises


yes!


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Heather!


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> Hi Heather!


Hi Jacqui


----------



## Jacqui

You know Newt, drinking bleach isnt all bad if diluted. Its added to our water supply.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heather H, where do you live? I think I knew from another thread, but I forget now. I'm in Oregon and a lot of the Chat folks are in Texas.


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> I'm so happy I found this forum  can't wait to get my baby  can someone make it warmer for a few days


I could, but anticipation makes it all the sweeter when it finally happens.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heather H, where do you live? I think I knew from another thread, but I forget now. I'm in Oregon and a lot of the Chat folks are in Texas.


My guess is more like Ohio


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heather H, where do you live? I think I knew from another thread, but I forget now. I'm in Oregon and a lot of the Chat folks are in Texas.


Ohio. I've been on for a bit. I ask lots of questions.


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> I could, but anticipation makes it all the sweeter when it finally happens.


So true.  gives me time to perfect his enclosure


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> So true.  gives me time to perfect his enclosure


Didn't anybody warn you they are never perfect?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And the answer is maybe you can have my tortoises


...but...but I wanted the pancakes. :|


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> Didn't anybody warn you they are never perfect?


I'm finding that out. Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> ...but...but I wanted the pancakes. :|


Then they shall be yours…


----------



## mike taylor

Haha newt no bop ancakes for you! Denied! Haha thanks for the laugh Ken .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

all of cowboys tortoises will be mine!!!!


----------



## tortdad

Here's the pictures I promised before all the boob talk distracted me. 

His walls are deep sea blue, painted the bunk beds red, the dresser is black and yellow with super hero fabric epoxied to the drawers, the sheets I have on order are super hero and there are 6 super hero puzzles glued together and hung on the walls.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Here's the pictures I promised before all the boob talk distracted me.
> 
> His walls are deep sea blue, painted the bunk beds red, the dresser is black and yellow with super hero fabric epoxied to the drawers, the sheets I have on order are super hero and there are 6 super hero puzzles glued together and hung on the walls.
> 
> View attachment 118875
> 
> View attachment 118876
> 
> View attachment 118877


your offspring is cute.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> your offspring is cute.


That's because he looks like his momma. 

So if you think he's cute that means you're saying my wife is cute. 

Does that mean you're hitting on my wife?

WTF newt!!! Don't make me come over there and kick your face in!


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> That's because he looks like his momma.
> 
> So if you think he's cute that means you're saying my wife is cute.
> 
> Does that mean you're hitting on my wife?
> 
> WTF newt!!! Don't make me come over there and kick your face in!


Oh.....Good..! ! ! ! !

It's about time he learn something.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

this is a picture of tortdads wife...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad no offense, but dude i wouldn't even go near that!


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> this is a picture of tortdads wife...
> View attachment 118878


I just showed her this picture and her reply is not suitable for a family friendly forum so I'll jus say...... Ohhhhhhh. You're in big trouble mister.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> tortdad no offense, but dude i wouldn't even go near that!


Big girls need love too Newt.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Big girls need love too Newt.


man i'll go after "larger girls" but your "your wife" is too big!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> tortdad no offense, but dude i wouldn't even go near that!


Boy Newt I think even for you that is cruel on several levels.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

admin people sorry if this kinda talk is not forum appropriate but tort dad started it!!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

im also sorry to anyone i might have offended with my posts.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Boy Newt I think even for you that is cruel on several levels.


tort dad started it!!!! i was following your advice to be nice by staying tort dads kid was cute and then he started being mean so i had to defend my self!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im also sorry to anyone i might have offended with my posts.


I hope you mean that.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> I hope you mean that.


i do


----------



## Jacqui

No your the one who went too far, not him.


----------



## Jacqui

You might want to apologize to his wife.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> No your the one who went too far, not him.


i know


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdads wife I'm sorry i called you overweight.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> admin people sorry if this kinda talk is not forum appropriate but tort dad started it!!!!!



You didn't hurt my feelings. I dish it out all day so I expect it in return


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> You might want to apologize to his wife.





russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> tortdads wife I'm sorry i called you overweight.



Haha. I didn't really show it to my wife. I'm the one in punching distance, not Newt.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Haha. I didn't really show it to my wife. I'm the one in punching distance, not Newt.


what does punching distance mean?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what does punching distance mean?


Within her reach for a punch in the face


----------



## Elohi

I just keep popping into this thread at the most bizarre times today.


----------



## Heather H

So do I . Oh my


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

was i too mean?


----------



## mike taylor

Newt swinger that I have to say was funny stuff!


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> was i too mean?


Could be very offensive to someone who is overweight.


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Newt swinger that I have to say was funny stuff!


Mike did you give him that pic of me  I thought it was just between you and I .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Mike did you give him that pic of me  I thought it was just between you and I .


lol!!!!!


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> was i too mean?


Not to me. Here's the way I look at it. Some of us on here pick one you pretty good, myself included. I've already told you I pick on you because I like you. I expect you to pick on me in return so I'm good with just about anything you say. The only things I would consider over the line with me is if you wished harm on my wife or child. Something like saying I wish your wife got in a car wreck or I wish your kids got kidnapped. Not that I would expect you would ever say that, just giving you examples of what I would consider over the line. The rest is fair game with me


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah sorry! You looked so cute eating your cake in your underwear.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Not to me. Here's the way I look at it. Some of us on here pick one you pretty good, myself included. I've already told you I pick on you because I like you. I expect you to pick on me in return so I'm good with just about anything you say. The only things I would consider over the line with me is if you wished harm on my wife or child. Something like saying I wish your wife got in a car wreck or I wish your kids got kidnapped. Not that I would expect you would ever say that, just giving you examples of what I would consider over the line. The rest is fair game with me


see i would never say bad things like that cause I'm a good person!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Yeah sorry! You looked so cute eating your cake in your underwear.


Mike don't you have a wife!!!!!!?!??!?!?


----------



## mike taylor

You were thinking it newt.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> You were thinking it newt.


thinking what?


----------



## mike taylor

Yes I do have a beautiful wife . Why you ask?


----------



## Elohi

Wow lol. Heather is FUNNAY!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Yes I do have a beautiful wife . Why you ask?


IM NOT GOING AFTER ANY OF YOU PEOPLES WIVES!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah that was funny . Had me laughing .


----------



## Elohi

Watch out nick, mikes wife is derby chick. She'd hurt a fella. LOL.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> IM NOT GOING AFTER ANY OF YOU PEOPLES WIVES!!!


You wouldn't know what to do even if you did catch one.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> Watch out nick, mikes wife is derby chick. She'd hurt a fella. LOL.


I'm scared.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> was i too mean?


I just think that sometimes you say whatever pops into your young mind. And sometimes us older folks find it harsh. My 8 year old does the same thing. But I do like how you apologize.


----------



## mike taylor

This is Mike's wife! I'll hurt you boy!


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Yeah sorry! You looked so cute eating your cake in your underwear.


Thank you Mike


----------



## dmmj

Heather H said:


> Un mute it?


Very first thing I checked.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> I just think that sometimes you say whatever pops into your young mind. And sometimes us older folks find it harsh. My 8 year old does the same thing. But I do like how you apologize.


are you saying i have the mind of an 8 year old?


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> are you saying i have the mind of an 8 year old?


No comment


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> This is Mike's wife! I'll hurt you boy!


im not ready for this!!!!!!


----------



## Heather H

dmmj said:


> Very first thing I checked.


Is your sound working yet?


----------



## mike taylor

This is Mike's wife again . Don't make me fly down there . I have my crew .


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> Here's the pictures I promised before all the boob talk distracted me.
> 
> His walls are deep sea blue, painted the bunk beds red, the dresser is black and yellow with super hero fabric epoxied to the drawers, the sheets I have on order are super hero and there are 6 super hero puzzles glued together and hung on the walls.
> 
> View attachment 118875
> 
> View attachment 118876
> 
> View attachment 118877


That room is FABULOUS!!!!  What a great job!!!


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> This is Mike's wife again . Don't make me fly down there . I have my crew .


Nice crew. Don't beat me too. I was just kidding


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> That's because he looks like his momma.
> 
> So if you think he's cute that means you're saying my wife is cute.
> 
> Does that mean you're hitting on my wife?
> 
> WTF newt!!! Don't make me come over there and kick your face in!


This was so funny I actually DID burst out with a laugh!!!


----------



## Heather H

tortdad said:


> Here's the pictures I promised before all the boob talk distracted me.
> 
> His walls are deep sea blue, painted the bunk beds red, the dresser is black and yellow with super hero fabric epoxied to the drawers, the sheets I have on order are super hero and there are 6 super hero puzzles glued together and hung on the walls.
> 
> View attachment 118875
> 
> View attachment 118876
> 
> View attachment 118877


My son wants you to come decorate his room . Great job


----------



## Moozillion

This thread is the BEST entertainment on the whole 'net!!!!!


----------



## dmmj

Heather H said:


> Is your sound working yet?


No.


----------



## Heather H

I was in a grouchy mood. Now I'm a smiling


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> No.


what type of computer?


----------



## Elohi

Anyone want to play trivia crack with me? I started playing yesterday. Pretty fun.


----------



## Heather H

dmmj said:


> No.


I talked to my son. He said to check the connections into the computer. Laptop or desktop. He went to bed but said he could talk you through somethings tomorrow.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> I was in a grouchy mood. Now I'm a smiling


most of these tort people are really cool!(except mike)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> Anyone want to play trivia crack with me? I started playing yesterday. Pretty fun.


whats that?


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats that?


Yeah what the newt said


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> most of these tort people are really cool!(except mike)


You know you like me little fellow .


----------



## dmmj

Heather H said:


> I talked to my son. He said to check the connections into the computer. Laptop or desktop. He went to bed but said he could talk you through somethings tomorrow.


That would be fantastic, I feel like a caveman.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

if one more person calls me newt i will never come back on this forum!


----------



## Heather H

dmmj said:


> That would be fantastic, I feel like a caveman.


He's a nerd. I'm allowed to call him this. He is proud of it as takes no offence.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> You know you like me little fellow .


im not little!


----------



## dmmj

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what type of computer?


Lenovo desktop.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> if one more person calls me newt i will never come back on this forum!


I somehow don't believe you. Newts are cute little things


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats that?





Heather H said:


> Yeah what the newt said


This:
Trivia Crack by Etermax
https://appsto.re/us/you1M.i


----------



## mike taylor

Newt! Newt! Newt! Newt! Newt! Newt! Newt! SWINGER! you gone yet?


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im not little!


My apologies


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> if one more person calls me newt i will never come back on this forum!


I must have missed how Nicky-poo turned into newt swinger. Lol


----------



## Heather H

Oh I'm sorry. Guys call him newt girls call him nicky-poo. I will learn this.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> if one more person calls me newt i will never come back on this forum!


Newt newt newt newt newt newt newt newt newt newt newt newt newt newt newt newt newt newt newt newt


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im not little!


Whatever midget


----------



## Jacqui

Nick are you feeling the love yet?


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Nick are you feeling the love yet?


That warm feeling is not love, it's a STD


----------



## mike taylor

Or crabs .... either one isn't pleasant .


----------



## mike taylor

I guess newt when to get a warm glass of milk .


----------



## Jacqui

​


mike taylor said:


> Or crabs .... either one isn't pleasant .


voice of experience?


----------



## mike taylor

No no just guessing !


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Aw, I miss this thread. Good times


----------



## Heather H

You guys are crazy . Thanks I needed the laughs


----------



## Moozillion

The "newt" nickname reminds me of a former co-worker who often gave us nicknames. A young social worker whom we hired after she had done her 6-month field internship got dubbed "Larva." The idea was that as a social work intern she was not yet a "full grown" social worker, but was a social worker larva!!! She took it in good humor.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Kind of off topic but on topic... I recently got a pet salamander? They, along with newts, are pretty adorable


----------



## mike taylor

Newt is an awesome Nick name! Hahaha I crack myself up!


----------



## mike taylor

My wife is going to make a derby move called the newt swinger . Named after our very own newt swinger!


----------



## mike taylor

Well my TFO friends I have to go nite nite . LATTER!


----------



## bouaboua

What a happy thread! ! ! !

Sure enjoy of reading all the thread...


----------



## tortdad

Wakey wakey, hands of snakey

Time to hit the road and go build some buildings.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> No no just guessing !


You sure about that, you're sounding kind of crabby to me


----------



## LoutheRussian

Dang red eared sliders and painted turtles are sold really cheap. Basically every species except Russians are under a c note. What makes the Russian so expensive?


----------



## mike taylor

I guess most are wild caught.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. Today I shall work at going to work. After all, if they don't see me, they may forget who I am!


----------



## taza

Well I must say after a couple of emoitional draining days, I just spent the last hour catching up on the chat. I was laughing so much my dog thought there was something wrong with me. Thank you all so much for changing my tears of saddness to tears af laughter.
Sandy


----------



## mike taylor

You're welcome!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning on what I hope is a day filled with fun for all of you.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Jacqui

Wonder how legit is doing today.


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Noel! Is hubby doing better?


----------



## Jacqui

Tortdad, how is your Mom doing?


----------



## Jacqui

taza said:


> Well I must say after a couple of emoitional draining days
> Sandy


Sandy I hope whatever was causing the drain has now passed or been resolved. My animals give me wondering looks all the time,too. Lol


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Tortdad, how is your Mom doing?


Not good. Had to put her back in the hospital yesterday. Thanks for asking though.


----------



## taza

Jacqui said:


> Sandy I hope whatever was causing the drain has now passed or been resolved. My animals give me wondering looks all the time,too. Lol


Thankyou Jacqui, Yes I'm doing better now. Its amazing how smiling and laughing can change a persons outlook on the day.


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> Wonder how legit is doing today.


I was just thinking the same thing.

Good morning, All!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi Noel! Is hubby doing better?


Morning Miss Jacqui
He is doing much better


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> I was just thinking the same thing.
> 
> Good morning, All!


Morning


----------



## mike taylor

Man Newt swinger hasn't came back! There's a peaceful filling on TFO today . Haha poor little guy . He must have walked on the wrong mans law this morning on the way to school .


----------



## Momof4

He probably just went to sleep


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Man Newt swinger hasn't came back! There's a peaceful filling on TFO today . Haha poor little guy . He must have walked on the wrong mans law this morning on the way to school .


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> if one more person calls me newt i will never come back on this forum!



promises, promises!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! ! !TFO.

Happy Wednesday! ! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning on what I hope is a day filled with fun for all of you.



Good morning, Jacqui. You're on a lot more lately. Has your computer problem been resolved?


----------



## Yvonne G

I have to agree with those of you who complimented this thread. I don't post much, but I really enjoy reading it. I also like the food thread and the gardening thread. I look forward to reading these three threads more than any other on the Forum!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> if one more person calls me newt i will never come back on this forum!


You are always welcome here but you need to figure out why you become a "newt" from Nick???

If you can't, then you better stay off. Because like I said; our old folks have lot more then you can handle.........


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> You are always welcome here but you need to figure out why you become a "newt" from Nick???
> 
> If you can't, then you better stay off. Because like I said; our old folks have lot more then you can handle.........


*Insert evil laugh here*


----------



## Elohi

You know what I like about having nick here, besides his comedic relief? When a teen is caught up in a tortoise forum, he's not otherwise getting into trouble. I wish my son would find a reptile forum and hang out with "old people". Lol


----------



## Momof4

We should get a nickname to make newt feel better


----------



## Momof4

Driving to Mammoth and the 215 sucks!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> if one more person calls me newt i will never come back on this forum!


Newt. Newt Newt. Newt, Newt, Newt. 
*NEWT! N E W T! *
N.E.W.T. 
VISUAL
AID:


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> We should get a nickname to make newt feel better


Okay. Maybe we should give him a new nickname... Any suggestions?


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> You are always welcome here but you need to figure out why you become a "newt" from Nick???
> 
> If you can't, then you better stay off. Because like I said; our old folks have lot more then you can handle.........


I believe @Cowboy_Ken gave him the name, and I must say: The name suits him well... If he liked the name, that would be great!


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Newt. Newt Newt. Newt, Newt, Newt.
> *NEWT! N E W T! *
> N.E.W.T.
> VISUAL
> AID:
> View attachment 118928


That's cold.....Man! ! ! !

But GOOD! ! ! ! ! ! !

Sorry newt! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> I believe @Cowboy_Ken gave him the name, and I must say: The name suits him well... If he liked the name, that would be great!


Mike also can come up with something very "nice" too right ? @mike taylor


----------



## Momof4

@smarch or anyone buried in the snow!


----------



## bouaboua

Things are coming along for the new night box. 




Two compartment separated by a 2X6. each compartment are about 3 foot by 4 foot. They shared with one heater and a 48 inch ZOOMED UVB tube lighting. 

One entry door and one maintenance/service/cleaning door for each compartment. 

The "T" wall that separating the two compartment and the heater well guard are removable, in-case I need to service the heater. 




Weather strip are used between the roof and the wall to make sure this night box are maintaining the heat.

Roof are removable also for major services if needed.

The weather turn from low 80's into low 60's. I'm waiting for all the paint to be dry so I can continue.


----------



## mike taylor

Yes cowboy started calling him newt then I added swinger as a last name . Haha I kind of like the Nick name newt . I wish I had a good reptilian nick name . You can call me gator! Haha


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning, Jacqui. You're on a lot more lately. Has your computer problem been resolved?



No. I have my son's smartphone and have been trying to use that. Of course just got a notice that our limit for the month of usage is at 75% with a week to go, so I won't be using it. Jeff is a mega data user and my son follows behind. Hoping if I don't use any, we won't go over.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Driving to Mammoth and the 215 sucks!



But look at the positive, at the end of the trip is your skiing holiday!  ... and no breaking your leg while there, either.


----------



## mike taylor

You don't have WiFi? Because you don't use up data on wifi .


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> @smarch or anyone buried in the snow!
> View attachment 118937


LOL I was thinking this morning that I need to visit somebody with the deep snow and take my Chihuahua girl with me. Every time she is naughty, I threaten to throw her into a snow bank, but we don't have enough snow here to do much threatening with. Little Ms Prissy is not a fan of snow. She and her brother hated going outside this am in the cold.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Things are coming along for the new night box.



Yeppers, it's almost ready to ship to me.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> You don't have WiFi? Because you don't use up data on wifi .



We just have Verizon plan. On it are the phones and the two laptop connection boxes.


----------



## Jacqui

I myself always was jealous of his name of Newt. I thought it was cute, but also that having a nickname showed how much he meant to us.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> The weather turn from low 80's into low 60's. I'm waiting for all the paint to be dry so I can continue.




Turned cold here too. It's been in the 70's (day) and 40's (night) for a couple of weeks. Today it's gloomy, overcast and about 50F.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah yeah poor newt! Don't you guys see the wool being pulled over your heads ?He wants to see if we miss him .


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Turned cold here too. It's been in the 70's (day) and 40's (night) for a couple of weeks. Today it's gloomy, overcast and about 50F.



It's cold here too. Right now it's 15 but with wind feels like 5.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> The weather turn from low 80's into low 60's. I'm waiting for all the paint to be dry so I can continue.



If Nick shows up, just have him blow on the paint for ya.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hopefully he's in school. We'll be hearing from him for sure in a few more hours.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> If Nick shows up, just have him blow on the paint for ya.


Yep! ! ! !

Lots hot air for sure! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> It's cold here too. Right now it's 15 but with wind feels like 5.


OH...That is cold.

I'm not complain no more.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Yeppers, it's almost ready to ship to me.


How about let me come to your yard and build one for you when the weather permits. 

I'm thinking of coming your way sometime this year to pay a visit of you and your collections.


----------



## AmRoKo

It was "reasonably" warm out today so I went out and found some big fatty fat fat potato bugs. errrhg they're so cute! I hope ma torts don't find the lil piggy bugs and eat them.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

How far back do I need to go in order to understand the newt thing?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

It is COOOLD here, too. Way too cold


----------



## AZtortMom

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> How far back do I need to go in order to understand the newt thing?


VERY far


----------



## AZtortMom

It's suppose reach 83 
Don't be hatin me


----------



## jaizei

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> How far back do I need to go in order to understand the newt thing?



Below



Cowboy_Ken said:


> On my way to let him know. TeHe
> Hey Nick, have you got an iPhone? And can I call you Newt? For some reason lately, that's how I process your name in my brain.


----------



## smarch

Today in school we made mini zen gardens!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Today in school we made mini zen gardens!!!
> View attachment 118959


I like the back scratcher.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I like the back scratcher.


Yeah lol I think they said "close enough" and called it a rake.... Multifunctional!!


----------



## smarch

*rake zen... Zen... Zen*
Oh itchy back *scratch scratch*
Now back to zen...


----------



## bouaboua

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> How far back do I need to go in order to understand the newt thing?


No need to go back to far. Soon, perhaps today, you will fully understand where is this "newt" are coming from! !


----------



## Yvonne G

AmRoKo said:


> It was "reasonably" warm out today so I went out and found some big fatty fat fat potato bugs. errrhg they're so cute! I hope ma torts don't find the lil piggy bugs and eat them.



If not for turtle food, what other reason have you gone out and caught these icky things?


----------



## Yvonne G

It's almost 3p and the overcast, gloomy sky hasn't burned off yet. I finally broke down and made a fire in the wood stove. I knew I shouldn't have put the Russians out in their yard yesterday.

Someone brought me 6 boxes of past-their-sell by- date produce yesterday. My tortoises are feasting today! Grapes, tomatoes, green beans, broccoli, lettuce, bananas, oh my! Donations like this really, really help me to feed the Aldabran tortoises. They do graze on the grass and weeds in their yard, but it's really not enough for their growing bodies. And they'll eat ANYTHING!! And the Manouria don't let anything grow in their yard, so I have to feed them. This type of thing is really a godsend. They'll eat anything too, but I have to also give them dark, leafy greens to offset all the fruit and cruciferous veggies from the store.

Ok, time for my nap.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> It's almost 3p and the overcast, gloomy sky hasn't burned off yet. I finally broke down and made a fire in the wood stove. I knew I shouldn't have put the Russians out in their yard yesterday.
> 
> Someone brought me 6 boxes of past-their-sell by- date produce yesterday. My tortoises are feasting today! Grapes, tomatoes, green beans, broccoli, lettuce, bananas, oh my! Donations like this really, really help me to feed the Aldabran tortoises. They do graze on the grass and weeds in their yard, but it's really not enough for their growing bodies. And they'll eat ANYTHING!! And the Manouria don't let anything grow in their yard, so I have to feed them. This type of thing is really a godsend. They'll eat anything too, but I have to also give them dark, leafy greens to offset all the fruit and cruciferous veggies from the store.
> 
> Ok, time for my nap.


I just got up from mine. I'm heading to a neurologist appointment. I guess my doctor isn't happy with my meds and wants me to see a new head doc. Yay


----------



## Yvonne G

A head doctor, as "it's all in your head"???

I've been so blessed with good health that I'm a real baby when it comes to doctors and hospitals.


----------



## smarch

Doctors and hospitals are the worst!! I spent a good chunk of my senior year in appointments and tests because of stomach issues. Because of that I hate going to Drs with the fear they'll find more wrong... To this day I refuse to do a urinalysis and I think they think I'm on drugs... But if I don't know anything nothing is wrong (bad theory but I'll work it out later or something) gotta have the blood tests since I donate my blood and like to be sure everything is on the up and up before wasting their time and supplies to just chuck my blood


----------



## smarch

I have a meeting to go to in like 6 minutes... Not really a meeting more of a social, But my social anxiety has decided to kick in ... No wonder I have made no friends in all the time I've been in college...


----------



## smarch

Wait wait wait is the Daytona 500 THIS weekend!!!???


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> It's almost 3p and the overcast, gloomy sky hasn't burned off yet. I finally broke down and made a fire in the wood stove. I knew I shouldn't have put the Russians out in their yard yesterday.
> 
> Someone brought me 6 boxes of past-their-sell by- date produce yesterday. My tortoises are feasting today! Grapes, tomatoes, green beans, broccoli, lettuce, bananas, oh my! Donations like this really, really help me to feed the Aldabran tortoises. They do graze on the grass and weeds in their yard, but it's really not enough for their growing bodies. And they'll eat ANYTHING!! And the Manouria don't let anything grow in their yard, so I have to feed them. This type of thing is really a godsend. They'll eat anything too, but I have to also give them dark, leafy greens to offset all the fruit and cruciferous veggies from the store.
> 
> Ok, time for my nap.



Happy nap ! ! ! ! @Yvonne G

Mojave (20 years old CDT) are waking up from his hibernation now for couple about three days now. First couple days he was very active, walking all over the place but not eating, then the weather turn to gloomy, so he is not move at all. we finally got some sun this afternoon, he is under the sun now but still not moving or eating.

Should I soak him in the warm water tomorrow afternoon under the full sun? Looks like we will hit mid-70's tomorrow afternoon.

When he may start to eat??


----------



## AmRoKo

Yvonne G said:


> If not for turtle food, what other reason have you gone out and caught these icky things?



The potato bugs are meant to eat any tiny annoying gnat type bugs so I can use diatomaceous earth less often. I also found a really big fat ear wig outside and when I picked that thing up it pinched me with its butt pincher! So the earwig stayed outside.


----------



## tortdad

AmRoKo said:


> The potato bugs are meant to eat any tiny annoying gnat type bugs so I can use diatomaceous earth less often. I also found a really big fat ear wig outside and when I picked that thing up it pinched me with its butt pincher! So the earwig stayed outside.


Good luck with that. I put pill bugs in mine to eat the gnats and the torts eat the pull bugs before they can do any good. They make great snacks.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Lou is gone. He escaped his outside enclosure while I was over watching me nephews. I've searched for the last few days to no avail. I know we all become attached to our torts but I didn't realize how deep those feelings went. Lou was more than a badass tortoise he was also the last tangible thing from a very meaningful relationship of the past.


----------



## tortdad

LoutheRussian said:


> Lou is gone. He escaped his outside enclosure while I was over watching me nephews. I've searched for the last few days to no avail. I know we all become attached to our torts but I didn't realize how deep those feelings went. Lou was more than a badass tortoise he was also the last tangible thing from a very meaningful relationship of the past.


Oh no!!! Keep putting door out for him. It's been cold the past few nights so he very well could be hiding and Pop back out once it's warm. Good luck buddy.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I went to the pets mart down the street hoping he was found. I looked at the two they had there and I felt awful for the little guys.




The big one couldn't walk properly with his front legs. Even his claws were growing at odd angles from it.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tortdad said:


> Oh no!!! Keep putting door out for him. It's been cold the past few nights so he very well could be hiding and Pop back out once it's warm. Good luck buddy.


Thank you I have been putting his food out and one day I came back from work and it was eaten but I'm gone from 6 am to 6 pm. I have a long lunch but it's not enough
Time to search for long


----------



## bouaboua

I can call it completed! ! ! !

My wife put in some hard labor also.....



Have some decorative pieces on...






Have the top on...




Add a little color........



Looking in from the right.....



looking in from the left........




Torts's yard on the right....





Torts's yard on the left.......



Fully lighted inside...Couple flower pot as sight barrier！！！！！



I hope they like it......Move in day tomorrow!!


----------



## bouaboua

I will add some light fencing on the top pf the roof, then maybe some earth too. So this roof top can be a great place for some yearling to have sun bath during the day.

No land/space will be wasted.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

bouaboua said:


> I can call it completed! ! ! !
> 
> My wife put in some hard labor also.....
> View attachment 118974
> 
> 
> Have some decorative pieces on...
> 
> View attachment 118975
> 
> View attachment 118976
> 
> 
> Have the top on...
> View attachment 118977
> 
> 
> 
> Add a little color........
> View attachment 118978
> 
> 
> Looking in from the right.....
> View attachment 118979
> 
> 
> looking in from the left........
> View attachment 118980
> 
> 
> 
> Torts's yard on the right....
> View attachment 118978
> 
> View attachment 118982
> 
> 
> Torts's yard on the left.......
> View attachment 118983
> 
> 
> Fully lighted inside...Couple flower pot as sight barrier！！！！！
> View attachment 118984
> 
> 
> I hope they like it......Move in day tomorrow!!


This is awesome!

When you come build something for Jacqui do you wanna stop by my place and build an enclosure for Carl? She's not too far from me.


----------



## bouaboua

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> This is awesome!
> 
> When you come build something for Jacqui do you wanna stop by my place an enclosure for Carl? She's not too far from me.


Sure....Why not! ! ! !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

smarch said:


> Wait wait wait is the Daytona 500 THIS weekend!!!???




YES YES YES Feb 19th is the Budweiser Duel 1 at 4 pm Pacific, then Budweiser Duel 2 at 6 pm Pacific both on FS1
Then on Feb 22 the season starts and I am so happy I could be twins...10:30 Pacific time on FOX


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LoutheRussian said:


> Lou is gone. He escaped his outside enclosure while I was over watching me nephews. I've searched for the last few days to no avail. I know we all become attached to our torts but I didn't realize how deep those feelings went. Lou was more than a badass tortoise he was also the last tangible thing from a very meaningful relationship of the past.


My heart is breaking for you, but don't give up. Do all the things we would do to find him, notices etc.
I lost a turtle at the beginning of winter one year, he was gone for 5 months then the lawn guy found him next door...


----------



## AZtortMom

LoutheRussian said:


> Lou is gone. He escaped his outside enclosure while I was over watching me nephews. I've searched for the last few days to no avail. I know we all become attached to our torts but I didn't realize how deep those feelings went. Lou was more than a badass tortoise he was also the last tangible thing from a very meaningful relationship of the past.


Oh no! I hope you find him! I was at a loss when my torts went missing


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> Turned cold here too. It's been in the 70's (day) and 40's (night) for a couple of weeks. Today it's gloomy, overcast and about 50F.


It's 13 degrees with a wind chill of -10 and snowing .


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> YES YES YES Feb 19th is the Budweiser Duel 1 at 4 pm Pacific, then Budweiser Duel 2 at 6 pm Pacific both on FS1
> Then on Feb 22 the season starts and I am so happy I could be twins...10:30 Pacific time on FOX


Sounds like your are ready for it. 

So the beer are in the cold box already??


----------



## LoutheRussian

He's all I have. I now understand why others have felt like a failed caretaker when their torts disappear. :'( </3


----------



## Heather H

AZtortMom said:


> It's suppose reach 83
> Don't be hatin me


No hating but can I cry


----------



## AZtortMom

LoutheRussian said:


> He's all I have. I now understand why others have felt like a failed caretaker when their torts disappear. :'( </3


Never stop looking for him


----------



## Heather H

maggie3fan said:


> My heart is breaking for you, but don't give up. Do all the things we would do to find him, notices etc.
> I lost a turtle at the beginning of winter one year, he was gone for 5 months then the lawn guy found him next door...


I hope you find him


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 118981
> I can call it completed! ! ! !
> 
> My wife put in some hard labor also.....
> View attachment 118974
> 
> 
> Have some decorative pieces on...
> 
> View attachment 118975
> 
> View attachment 118976
> 
> 
> Have the top on...
> View attachment 118977
> 
> 
> 
> Add a little color........
> View attachment 118978
> 
> 
> Looking in from the right.....
> View attachment 118979
> 
> 
> looking in from the left........
> View attachment 118980
> 
> 
> 
> Torts's yard on the right....
> View attachment 118978
> 
> View attachment 118982
> 
> 
> Torts's yard on the left.......
> View attachment 118983
> 
> 
> Fully lighted inside...Couple flower pot as sight barrier！！！！！
> View attachment 118984
> 
> 
> I hope they like it......Move in day tomorrow!!




Wow, Steven! What a nice house. You and Irene did an excellent job.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Wow, Steven! What a nice house. You and Irene did an excellent job.


All for Torts and Torts for all! ! ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

Well guys I looked and looked some more . Yvonne started calling Nick nicky poo . Its in post numbers 3900 to 4600 so have fun looking it up . Luke sorry about your little guy hopefully you'll find him .


----------



## Moozillion

LoutheRussian said:


> Lou is gone. He escaped his outside enclosure while I was over watching me nephews. I've searched for the last few days to no avail. I know we all become attached to our torts but I didn't realize how deep those feelings went. Lou was more than a badass tortoise he was also the last tangible thing from a very meaningful relationship of the past.


Oh, no- I'm so sorry he's gone!
Am hoping he'll turn up!


----------



## Moozillion

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 118981
> I can call it completed! ! ! !
> 
> My wife put in some hard labor also.....
> View attachment 118974
> 
> 
> Have some decorative pieces on...
> 
> View attachment 118975
> 
> View attachment 118976
> 
> 
> Have the top on...
> View attachment 118977
> 
> 
> 
> Add a little color........
> View attachment 118978
> 
> 
> Looking in from the right.....
> View attachment 118979
> 
> 
> looking in from the left........
> View attachment 118980
> 
> 
> 
> Torts's yard on the right....
> View attachment 118978
> 
> View attachment 118982
> 
> 
> Torts's yard on the left.......
> View attachment 118983
> 
> 
> Fully lighted inside...Couple flower pot as sight barrier！！！！！
> View attachment 118984
> 
> 
> I hope they like it......Move in day tomorrow!!


WOW!!!    What a fabulous job!!!


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> He's all I have. I now understand why others have felt like a failed caretaker when their torts disappear. :'( </3


Sorry Luke. Are you able to locate him???

I felt bad too...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Tortoise shaped pasta!


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Well guys I looked and looked some more . Yvonne started calling Nick nicky poo . Its in post numbers 3900 to 4600 so have fun looking it up . Luke sorry about your little guy hopefully you'll find him .



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/pretend-chat-2-14.87425/page-1811#post-992475


----------



## bouaboua

jaizei said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/pretend-chat-2-14.87425/page-1811#post-992475



I remember this! ! ! ! !

Good find and good fun! ! !


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> No. I have my son's smartphone and have been trying to use that. Of course just got a notice that our limit for the month of usage is at 75% with a week to go, so I won't be using it. Jeff is a mega data user and my son follows behind. Hoping if I don't use any, we won't go over.



What's your limit? I haven't done it in a while, but there used to be a loophole where you could change your plan at anytime throughout the month and have it take effect retroactively to the start of the billing cycle. So if you went over your data cap, you could up your plan before the cycle closed. Of if the following month you had only used half, you could downgrade accordingly.


----------



## Heather H

So off topic but oh well  

What kind of glue is safe to use with tortoises? I have an idea and I will share pics when I'm done but I need to glue wood to plastic. Can I use my hot glue gun or is the not safe? Will it melt under the lights? 
Thanks guys. And just to get attention on this

Boobies


----------



## Moozillion

Heather H said:


> So off topic but oh well
> 
> What kind of glue is safe to use with tortoises? I have an idea and I will share pics when I'm done but I need to glue wood to plastic. Can I use my hot glue gun or is the not safe? Will it melt under the lights?
> Thanks guys. And just to get attention on this
> 
> Boobies


You should put "Boobies" at the START of your post where it will catch people's eyes better!!! 

BOOBIES!!!!


----------



## Heather H

Moozillion said:


> You should put "Boobies" at the START of your post where it will catch people's eyes better!!!
> 
> BOOBIES!!!!


You are so right


----------



## jaizei

Heather H said:


> So off topic but oh well
> 
> What kind of glue is safe to use with tortoises? I have an idea and I will share pics when I'm done but I need to glue wood to plastic. Can I use my hot glue gun or is the not safe? Will it melt under the lights?
> Thanks guys. And just to get attention on this
> 
> Boobies



Is it intended to be permanent or more temporary?

As long as the glue is at a reasonable distance from the lights it shouldn't melt; i think hot glue melts at 180-200*.


----------



## Heather H

jaizei said:


> Is it intended to be permanent or more temporary?
> 
> As long as the glue is at a reasonable distance from the lights it shouldn't melt; i think hot glue melts at 180-200*.


Permanent , balcony with ramp.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I'm in the middle of writing an essay about climate change for an entire class dedicated to climate change... BLAH


----------



## smarch

maggie3fan said:


> YES YES YES Feb 19th is the Budweiser Duel 1 at 4 pm Pacific, then Budweiser Duel 2 at 6 pm Pacific both on FS1
> Then on Feb 22 the season starts and I am so happy I could be twins...10:30 Pacific time on FOX


My time is all thrown off because of our weather, I gotta hurry up and make my fantasy nascar "team" I missed it last year but had fun with it the year before, much more amusing and understanding than football or whatever


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> So off topic but oh well
> 
> What kind of glue is safe to use with tortoises? I have an idea and I will share pics when I'm done but I need to glue wood to plastic. Can I use my hot glue gun or is the not safe? Will it melt under the lights?
> Thanks guys. And just to get attention on this
> 
> Boobies


I use hot glue a lot, a lot of hot glue now melts at lower temps because for some reason people didn't enjoy being super burned by the super high temp ones. It depends how close to the lights it is, if it's right under a basking spot there might be some problems but anywhere else I don't see having a huge problem, because hot glue can't melt on a hot day then it wouldn't be very useful


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I have decided to come back on the forum only if the mean bully mike says sorry.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I have decided to come back on the forum only if the mean bully mike says sorry.


Don't cry about it. Just pick on him more


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Don't cry about it. Just pick on him more


my parents said its bad to pick on one person! so i should pick on everyone? thats like equality!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heather H said:


> So off topic but oh well
> 
> What kind of glue is safe to use with tortoises? I have an idea and I will share pics when I'm done but I need to glue wood to plastic. Can I use my hot glue gun or is the not safe? Will it melt under the lights?
> Thanks guys. And just to get attention on this
> 
> Boobies


What were you talkin' about?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Boobies!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike has man boobies!


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my parents said its bad to pick on one person! so i should pick on everyone? thats like equality!


Only pick on the one who pick on you


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Only pick on the one who pick on you


than i have to pick on all of you people!


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> than i have to pick on all of you people!



What do you mean "you people"


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> What do you mean "you people"


tortoise people!


----------



## tortdad

Whatever. Hey everyone, NickyPoo is a racist


----------



## tortdad

Oh, and boobies


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Whatever. Hey everyone, NickyPoo is a racist


im not a republican so therefor i can not be racist.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Oh, and boobies


why are all you people keep on talking about this type of bird i don't understand.(the bird is called a blue footed booby)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> mike has man boobies!


Then he'd likely never leave the shower...


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im not a republican so therefor i can not be racist.



You're not anything yet


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Then he'd likely never leave the shower...


what does showering have to do with anything?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> You're not anything yet


i get have my own beliefs and opinions!!!!


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Then he'd likely never leave the shower...





russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what does showering have to do with anything?



And he'd have sprained thumbs all the time


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

this is mike, an average gun obsessed republican!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> And he'd have sprained thumbs all the time


ew


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here I thought there were no pictures of me on the Internet Machine!


----------



## Heather H

BOOBIES. 
ok so what do you guys think of this ramp. It is not finished yet. I cut the top of the container so that there is an overhang so he can't climb over. It is the same as his hide so it will fit on top. its not as steep as it looks in the pic.


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What were you talkin' about?


i posted a pic. I want to add to charlies enclosure so he has more room and things to explore.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I don't think the boobies talk is forum appropriate! i thought this was a family forum!


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I don't think the boobies talk is forum appropriate! i thought this was a family forum!


but its just a bird


----------



## mike taylor

Yes newt swinger I have alot of guns . Believe you should work for what you get . I believe in our constitutional rights. If it wasn't for the right to bear arms. You couldn't defend yourself from evil people . Look at other countries they have no gun rights to protect themselves . What happens have you seen the news . I believe we live in the greatest place in the world . I believe everybody has a right to be free. So if that makes me a bad person so be it . You're young and young people just don't understand how many great men and women died for your freedom .


----------



## mike taylor

Ps I don't have man boobs and I'm not very hairy because I have indian blood. But I do love the boobies!


----------



## mike taylor

Pss, I'll never stop calling you newt swinger! Haha


----------



## mike taylor

Psss, I have way more tortoises than you Newt swinger .haha


----------



## mike taylor

Pssss, I have a truck and a gun in it .


----------



## mike taylor

Psssss, you're still Newt swinger!


----------



## mike taylor

Where you go Newt?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Yes newt swinger I have alot of guns . Believe you should work for what you get . I believe in our constitutional rights. If it wasn't for the right to bear arms. You couldn't defend yourself from evil people . Look at other countries they have no gun rights to protect themselves . What happens have you seen the news . I believe we live in the greatest place in the world . I believe everybody has a right to be free. So if that makes me a bad person so be it . You're young and young people just don't understand how many great men and women died for your freedom .


republican
are 
gross


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Where you go Newt?


im here


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

what happened to yellow turtle and the comic she was making???


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here ya go Mike...


Hoping this ain't too political!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here ya go Mike...
> View attachment 119004
> 
> Hoping this ain't too political!


to lazy to read it.


----------



## mike taylor

Well I guess I'm gross . But I'm free to be gross . I can defend my gross butt with all my gross guns . Yes Sir I hunt, I fish, I eat what I kill,I'll vote Republican! Because I don't need the government to do for me .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortoises are better than turtles.


----------



## Heather H

wow it got quiet.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> wow it got quiet.


i think its because mike is a republican.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got to go to bed. Gettin' up in like six hours...


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here ya go Mike...
> View attachment 119004
> 
> Hoping this ain't too political!


I like it! And if anyone whats to take my guns I'll give them the shells really fast with a bang .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heather H said:


> wow it got quiet.


This is when I cruse around the forum looking for folks to help. When I met you it was likely this time of night, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> I like it! And if anyone whats to take my guns I'll give them the shells really fast with a bang .


And people think Oregon is full of pot smoking hippies. Or tree hugging, fern fondlers...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got to go to bed. Gettin' up in like six hours...


goodnight. can i have your tortoises?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Night y'all !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And people think Oregon is full of pot smoking hippies. Or tree hugging, fern fondlers...


republican.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> goodnight. can i have your tortoises?


Jacqui gets the pancakes, you need to demonstrate that you can care for the rest, on your own, responsibly.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui gets the pancakes, you need to demonstrate that you can care for the rest, on your own, responsibly.


but i want the pancakes. how can i demonstrate my responsibility?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but i want the pancakes. how can i demonstrate my responsibility?


Bummer and figure it out...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Bummer and figure it out...


@Jacqui can i have the pancakes?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

ken when will you give me your tortoises?


----------



## mike taylor

By doing for yourself!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how many years?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> By doing for yourself!


what???!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heck fire Newt, if you weren't moving, I'd be tempted to give you one of the babies. But I've seen the weather reports from that neck of the woods and it's too cold. Sorry.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Night all.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heck fire Newt, if you weren't moving, I'd be tempted to give you one of the babies. But I've seen the weather reports from that neck of the woods and it's too cold. Sorry.


dude the basement in the house I'm moving to is huge! i can keep 100 babies down there. please please please give me one of the babies!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Night all.


night.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike do you have any tortoises you can give me?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Well I searched well into the night and no luck


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> mike do you have any tortoises you can give me?


Nope! You have to work for what you get . I don't give my kids anything but a hug for free . My kids have lots of nice stuff . But they work for it . If they don't they get it repoed . I think John Wayne said it best . Life is hard but is alot harder if your stupid . I think he was trying to say . Stay in school ,work hard, be your own man. Newt if you would listen to all the old people trying to help you your life lessons would be alot easier . I tell you what .... If you read the Declaration of Independence and write a report in chat . If my sulcata lays again I will hatch one egg and give it to you . Hell I'll even pay shipping . So you would have a free tortoise . See you work you get something .


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is when I cruse around the forum looking for folks to help. When I met you it was likely this time of night, right?


Probably. Can you critique my unfinished ramp? Since you like to help at night. Please


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Nope! You have to work for what you get . I don't give my kids anything but a hug for free . My kids have lots of nice stuff . But they work for it . If they don't they get it repoed . I think John Wayne said it best . Life is hard but is alot harder if your stupid . I think he was trying to say . Stay in school ,work hard, be your own man. Newt if you would listen to all the old people trying to help you your life lessons would be alot easier . I tell you what .... If you read the Declaration of Independence and write a report in chat . If my sulcata lays again I will hatch one egg and give it to you . Hell I'll even pay shipping . So you would have a free tortoise . See you work you get something .


i will do that this week end!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Nope! You have to work for what you get . I don't give my kids anything but a hug for free . My kids have lots of nice stuff . But they work for it . If they don't they get it repoed . I think John Wayne said it best . Life is hard but is alot harder if your stupid . I think he was trying to say . Stay in school ,work hard, be your own man. Newt if you would listen to all the old people trying to help you your life lessons would be alot easier . I tell you what .... If you read the Declaration of Independence and write a report in chat . If my sulcata lays again I will hatch one egg and give it to you . Hell I'll even pay shipping . So you would have a free tortoise . See you work you get something .



Wow! What a generous offer! 
Good Luck Newt!


----------



## Momof4

Everyone is sleeping and I'm waiting for my sleep meds to kick in. As I twiddle my thumbs


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i will do that this week end!!!!!


I'm looking forward to see that too!


----------



## Heather H

I'm just checking things out but I'm here


----------



## Heather H

LoutheRussian said:


> Well I searched well into the night and no luck


For what?


----------



## Momof4

Goodnight


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 119009
> 
> 
> Goodnight


Oh my. Goodnight


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 119009
> 
> 
> Goodnight


ew


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ew


Don't you sleep.


----------



## Elohi

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 119009
> 
> 
> Goodnight


Omg. Ballz.


----------



## Elohi

And toe-thumbs.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Heather H said:


> For what?


My Russian Lou. He escaped his outdoor enclosure a few days ago and is nowhere to be found


----------



## Heather H

LoutheRussian said:


> My Russian Lou. He escaped his outdoor enclosure a few days ago and is nowhere to be found


I'm sorry. I hope you find him soon


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Don't you sleep.


no


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no


Lol well I'm old and need sleep. Goodnight Nick


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Lol well I'm old and need sleep. Goodnight Nick


night


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So many other things I rather be doing than being awake. Wishing I was asleep still.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And Steven, Happy New Year to you.


----------



## tortdad

I worked until 7 last night so I said F this noise this morning and stopped at a Waffle House for a meal and a few mins of some TFO time. My cell phone has been blowing up. It's good to know you're needed but it's sad my people can't do squat without me. I didn't pick up any of the phone calls so we'll see what kind of decisions they make without me


----------



## Elohi

Good morning everyone. 
Sometimes I find myself wishing this little tortoise was a specie that stayed small so I could keep her in an indoor enclosure and marvel at her beauty anytime I passed through the room she was in or when I needed a moment of peace. She has taken to sitting in this spot to watch me. As y'all know her growth rate has her catching up to the smaller yearlings at break neck speed so this little routine of hers just won't last as she gets bigger. She won't be in this enclosure much longer as it is.


----------



## Elohi

Luke, I hope you find Lou. I lost my male Russian too and it still stings. I continue to hold out hope that he will wander back when it warms up.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

school sucks so much


----------



## mike taylor

School helps you more than you know .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> School helps you more than you know .


its just filled with teachers that treat the students like poop!


----------



## puffy137

Most of us would love a second chance at school, now we are so much older & wiser. Didn't you hear about the 25 year old man who pretended to still be a kid so he could retake school? It was a while ago now so I have forgotten what happened to him , I think he was found out .


----------



## Elohi

puffy137 said:


> Most of us would love a second chance at school, now we are so much older & wiser. Didn't you hear about the 25 year old man who pretended to still be a kid so he could retake school? It was a while ago now so I have forgotten what happened to him , I think he was found out .


I used to feel this way and then I had kids and now I am not so pro-public school. It's a freaking nightmare. My youngest will not attend public school. It's not good for anyone who is significantly advanced or delayed. I have one of each of those categories. And the one with the delays, started preschool being significantly advanced but they wanted to "make him more well rounded" but what they did was dumb him down. I will not make that mistake with my youngest who is also significantly advanced. (Mind you she doesn't have autism like my oldest who started school advanced but has since become "delayed")
I was trying to talk my oldest into charter school but I'm finding that isn't all it's cracked up to be either. My middle child wants to be homeschooled even though she appears to be thriving in public school just fine. My oldest is super stubborn and doesn't like change so he's a hard sell. He hates school but doesn't want to make changes lol.


----------



## Elohi

And I don't know why I used to wish I could go back and re-do my childhood schooling. I mean, it was a nightmare for the most part. I was an advanced kid with severe adhd. It was truly an uphill battle the entire time. Sometimes I had understanding and kind teachers, but the majority of the time they had no time or patience for the smart kid who couldn't focus for crap.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning~~


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> My Russian Lou. He escaped his outdoor enclosure a few days ago and is nowhere to be found


Oh Man! ! !

Still no sight of Lou?? I'm sorry man! !


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And Steven, Happy New Year to you.


Thank you Sir! ! !


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> Luke, I hope you find Lou. I lost my male Russian too and it still stings. I continue to hold out hope that he will wander back when it warms up.



Seems like getting 7-8 female Russian tortoises to lure him back is the only reasonable solution


----------



## puffy137

Good Day. Evening here  I'm watching Elvis singing for his adoring fans . Have you ever noticed the similarity between Elvis & the face on the statue of David , if I was clever enough I would put the profile of both side by side.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> And I don't know why I used to wish I could go back and re-do my childhood schooling. I mean, it was a nightmare for the most part. I was an advanced kid with severe adhd. It was truly an uphill battle the entire time. Sometimes I had understanding and kind teachers, but the majority of the time they had no time or patience for the smart kid who couldn't focus for crap.


Public school are for "general" people. Student in advance or delay state that need special attention are most likely felt left-out. most of us are coming out of public school. It is also not easy but we do learn something from it and have us ready in some way for the society. 

It is not all that bad.


----------



## puffy137

I imagine the vast majority of the population haven't much choice of anything else but public schools. I know as a child in UK private institutions would have been well out of reach for me & my contemporaries. Home schooling was something unheard of back in those days. So we had to grin & buckle down.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> school sucks so much


I hope you do well in school Nick. That is how you can make good money and get all the torts you want. 

My female hermanni tortoise lay some egg last year (first time ever) but none of them are fertilized. If she lay again and I can have some hatchling this year. I will give you a hatchling no matter you still in CA or move to PA. I will cover the shipping also but by the time, you need to show me a average 3.6 point score card. 

Deal??


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> than i have to pick on all of you people!


 I resent that! I've never picked on anyone, in fact I've defended you a few times!


----------



## puffy137

bouaboua said:


> I hope you do well in school Nick. That is how you can make good money and get all the torts you want.
> 
> My female hermanni tortoise lay some egg last year (first time ever) but none of them are fertilized. If she lay again and I can have some hatchling this year. I will give you a hatchling no matter you still in CA or move to PA. I will cover the shipping also but by the time, you need to show me a average 3.6 point score card.
> 
> Deal??


Sounds like an offer he can't refuse


----------



## Moozillion

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why are all you people keep on talking about this type of bird i don't understand.(the bird is called a blue footed booby)
> View attachment 118999


I think Blue-Footed Boobies are ADORABLE!!!! They always look a little confused- kinda like me!


----------



## puffy137

Moozillion said:


> I think Blue-Footed Boobies are ADORABLE!!!! They always look a little confused- kinda like me!


lol , Stay that way, Moozillion you are always adorable .


----------



## jaizei

bouaboua said:


> I hope you do well in school Nick. That is how you can make good money and get all the torts you want.
> 
> My female hermanni tortoise lay some egg last year (first time ever) but none of them are fertilized. If she lay again and I can have some hatchling this year. I will give you a hatchling no matter you still in CA or move to PA. I will cover the shipping also but by the time, you need to show me a average 3.6 point score card.
> 
> Deal??




I've seen some glimmers of brilliance from Nicky so I'm not sure that this wasn't his plan all along and that he's been playing y'all.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Carl is having a hard time basking today, haha


Poo the picture link says it didn't work


----------



## Moozillion

Good Morning, All! 
I got the stitches out of my hand (had surgery 2/9) and met my occupational therapist this morning. Man, it feels GREAT to have the stitches out!!!! All seems to be progressing about right, and the pain is noticeably less. And I LOOOVE my therapist! Life is good! 

(Still hoping Lou shows up; also hoping for an easy recovery for leigti with her surgery)


----------



## bouaboua

jaizei said:


> I've seen some glimmers of brilliance from Nicky so I'm not sure that this wasn't his plan all along and that he's been playing y'all.


That is OK. He can "Play" us or me as much as he want. 

I have no problem to give a hatchling to a student that can score a 3.6 in the Jr high or high school where he live.


----------



## Moozillion

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Carl is having a hard time basking today, haha
> 
> 
> Poo the picture link says it didn't work



It worked just fine for me-
HA HA HA!!! LOVE that pic! It cracks me up when Elsa does that, too!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

bouaboua said:


> That is OK. He can "Play" us or me as much as he want.
> 
> I have no problem to give a hatchling to a student that can score a 3.6 in the Jr high or high school where he live.


You are SO cool, Steven!


----------



## bouaboua

jaizei said:


> I've seen some glimmers of brilliance from Nicky so I'm not sure that this wasn't his plan all along and that he's been playing y'all.


And....How are you doing so far??? By reading all this reply from you, it seems you are doing well. Very good and very happy for you...


----------



## AmRoKo

Hey, I got a 4.0 and I got nothing, NOTHING! Such is life...... Well I do have a ton of torts, beautiful garden, wonderful new power tools, jewelry, chocolate, ect, ect........ but still....... man.


----------



## AmRoKo

bouaboua said:


> That is OK. He can "Play" us or me as much as he want.
> 
> I have no problem to give a hatchling to a student that can score a 3.6 in the Jr high or high school where he live.



Anyway that's an awesome offer, work hard there @russian/sulcata/tortoise !


----------



## puffy137

So pleased that you are recovering well from your surgery Mooz.( May I call you Mooz ) Glad you have a nice person to help with your recovery too.


----------



## bouaboua

Moozillion said:


> You are SO cool, Steven!


I'm not cool. I think......My wife will also agree....Haha...

This is from a torts loving care people to another Torts loving caring people. Many of us will do the same! ! !


----------



## AmRoKo

Moozillion said:


> Good Morning, All!
> I got the stitches out of my hand (had surgery 2/9) and met my occupational therapist this morning. Man, it feels GREAT to have the stitches out!!!! All seems to be progressing about right, and the pain is noticeably less. And I LOOOVE my therapist! Life is good!
> 
> (Still hoping Lou shows up; also hoping for an easy recovery for leigti with her surgery)



I wish I could find a therapist I love, my psychiatrist keeps nagging me, just give me the pills dude and quit yer nagging! lulz


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Moozillion said:


> It worked just fine for me-
> HA HA HA!!! LOVE that pic! It cracks me up when Elsa does that, too!!!!


They have to be pretty talented to balance it as they tromp around everywhere. Carl's dirtpile didn't fall off until he went over to eat. Naturally, it fell all over his food


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I'm in the middle of studying for my second test of the day. 3.6 GPAs are becoming harder and harder to maintain around here ;-)


----------



## bouaboua

AmRoKo said:


> Hey, I got a 4.0 and I got nothing, NOTHING! Such is life...... Well I do have a ton of torts, beautiful garden, wonderful new power tools, jewelry, chocolate, ect, ect........ but still....... man.


@russian/sulcata/tortoise 

See......3.6 will get you one hatchling. Look if you get 4.0........The possibility are unlimited.

" Well I do have a ton of torts, beautiful garden, wonderful new power tools, jewelry, chocolate, ect, ect........" This portion of the post should be a banner in your bedroom..............


----------



## puffy137

AmRoKo said:


> I wish I could find a therapist I love, my psychiatrist keeps nagging me, just give me the pills dude and quit yer nagging! lulz


I admit I don't know much about this subject , but isn't part of the treatment talking about things ??


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> I used to feel this way and then I had kids and now I am not so pro-public school. It's a freaking nightmare. My youngest will not attend public school. It's not good for anyone who is significantly advanced or delayed. I have one of each of those categories. And the one with the delays, started preschool being significantly advanced but they wanted to "make him more well rounded" but what they did was dumb him down. I will not make that mistake with my youngest who is also significantly advanced. (Mind you she doesn't have autism like my oldest who started school advanced but has since become "delayed")
> I was trying to talk my oldest into charter school but I'm finding that isn't all it's cracked up to be either. My middle child wants to be homeschooled even though she appears to be thriving in public school just fine. My oldest is super stubborn and doesn't like change so he's a hard sell. He hates school but doesn't want to make changes lol.


My eldest 17 1/2 dropped out of school last year. He is planning on getting his ged but for now can't find a job anywhere. He is super intelligent but struggled since kindergarten. My youngest 8 is schooled at home. I am against public schooling for now. The area we live does not have good records. I worked in the pubic school system for 5 years as a teachers aid . I saw things that would shock some of you. But I do believe in education. Just because we allowed our son to drop out does not mean that he is uneducated. He has to do things each day to prepare himself for the ged and to improve his chances of passing.


----------



## Elohi

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Carl is having a hard time basking today, haha
> 
> 
> Poo the picture link says it didn't work


Omg HAHAHAHA that's funny!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

The problem I've had with going to therapists is that I don't know how to talk to people I don't know... which seems to be one of the reasons for going to a therapist, but then y'all just sit around and don't talk at all and the therapist thinks you don't really want to be there


----------



## bouaboua

My future son in-law are studying PT (Physical Therapist) in master degree. The major thing they do is to find a way to make you feel good, and the right way to use your body. and they do.


----------



## AmRoKo

puffy137 said:


> I admit I don't know much about this subject , but isn't part of the treatment talking about things ??



Yeah, I go from therapist to therapist and they all just end up annoying me or making me feel like I'm wasting time/money. Probably because I have Bi-polar and most therapists aren't "equipped" to deal with that. I had one therapist that I absolutely love talking to when I was 14-16, wish I could of brought her with me when I moved. Anyways, the medications truly are whats most helpful to me for keeping those pesky bi-polar episodes away or down. I still go try out a new therapist every now and then, though.


----------



## Elohi

I had a 4.0 in college and you know what it earned me? A divorce. LOL. Only half kidding. The divorce was inevitable but I don't think my ex liked being married so someone so much smarter than he was. Going back to school seemed to FFWD the inevitable. And thank god because that was a miserable existence. 
And now I'm married to my best friend. Life is so much easier when you partner up with the right person.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Elohi said:


> I had a 4.0 in college and you know what it earned me? A divorce. LOL. Only half kidding. The divorce was inevitable but I don't think my ex liked being married so someone so much smarter than he was. Going back to school seemed to FFWD the inevitable. And thank god because that was a miserable existence.
> And now I'm married to my best friend. Life is so much easier when you partner up with the right person.


I had a 4.0 until Calculus... it all went downhill from there  (not that I have a bad GPA, but a 3.8 just isn't quite the same )


----------



## Elohi

My best friend and husband.


----------



## jaizei

Heather H said:


> My eldest 17 1/2 dropped out of school last year. He is planning on getting his ged but for now can't find a job anywhere. He is super intelligent but struggled since kindergarten. My youngest 8 is schooled at home. I am against public schooling for now. The area we live does not have good records. I worked in the pubic school system for 5 years as a teachers aid . I saw things that would shock some of you. But I do believe in education. Just because we allowed our son to drop out does not mean that he is uneducated. He has to do things each day to prepare himself for the ged and to improve his chances of passing.



What type of work is he looking for?


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> Good morning everyone.
> Sometimes I find myself wishing this little tortoise was a specie that stayed small so I could keep her in an indoor enclosure and marvel at her beauty anytime I passed through the room she was in or when I needed a moment of peace. She has taken to sitting in this spot to watch me. As y'all know her growth rate has her catching up to the smaller yearlings at break neck speed so this little routine of hers just won't last as she gets bigger. She won't be in this enclosure much longer as it is.
> View attachment 119025
> 
> View attachment 119026
> 
> 
> View attachment 119027


So very sweet.


----------



## puffy137

.


CourtneyAndCarl said:


> The problem I've had with going to therapists is that I don't know how to talk to people I don't know... which seems to be one of the reasons for going to a therapist, but then y'all just sit around and don't talk at all and the therapist thinks you don't really want to be there


 Thats why is good for schools to encourage children to perform , either acting or reading poetry or something out loud , it gives them the courage to express themselves in the real world later.


----------



## Heather H

jaizei said:


> What type of work is he looking for?


He has applied at pizza places and different stores. He wants to do stocking or something. He is a computer nerd but he is also dyslexic ( both numerical and alphabetical) .


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

puffy137 said:


> .
> 
> Thats why is good for schools to encourage children to perform , either acting or reading poetry or something out loud , it gives them the courage to express themselves in the real world later.


My issue is a little more in depth than that but I definitely agree. We had to give speeches in front of the class on occasion but even that is different than trying to talk to or hold a conversation with someone you literally just met


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> I had a 4.0 in college and you know what it earned me? A divorce. LOL. Only half kidding. The divorce was inevitable but I don't think my ex liked being married so someone so much smarter than he was. Going back to school seemed to FFWD the inevitable. And thank god because that was a miserable existence.
> And now I'm married to my best friend. Life is so much easier when you partner up with the right person.


I'm 100% agree with you Monica. I went through divorce once also. Like my sister tell me once, Me and mt ex are all good people but not a good partner for life. 

I am also married with a woman that are my best friend.


----------



## puffy137

Hmm , yes thats hard, but if you try to imagine them as a potential ally or friend it might make things easier. At my cousins funeral her son-in-law made a speech where he told everyone that she had a way with her. Everywhere she went , either in a social setting like a waiting room or on her travels someplace , she would start a conversation & get the whole group talking after 5 mins , it was just her way of being .


CourtneyAndCarl said:


> My issue is a little more in depth than that but I definitely agree. We had to give speeches in front of the class on occasion but even that is different than trying to talk to or hold a conversation with someone you literally just met


----------



## Heather H

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> The problem I've had with going to therapists is that I don't know how to talk to people I don't know... which seems to be one of the reasons for going to a therapist, but then y'all just sit around and don't talk at all and the therapist thinks you don't really want to be there


Write things out. Like a letter. Explaining how you don't like to talk to strangers..... hand it to your therapist. Ask if you can bring a trusted friend.


----------



## smarch

I have a 3.6 gpa in college now... its STILL impossible to find scholarships that want me (I apply to them all but only ever got 1 once!) I'll be graduating with honors... but you know what it'll get me? Nothing, it stops mattering if you don't want to continue education, high school matters since you need ___ gpa to get into whatever college you want, college would partially matter when going to grad level school... but in the end your degree matters not the grades... yet still a B murders me inside, its all about now and being awesome now, making my parents happy, feeling accomplished


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> He has applied at pizza places and different stores. He wants to do stocking or something. He is a computer nerd but he is also dyslexic ( both numerical and alphabetical) .



I don't know where he lives because from the app you can see it but has he tried Costco? Wonderful company to work for. Great benefits too. They hire young kids and stocking is a great start. Just a thought.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

smarch said:


> I have a 3.6 gpa in college now... its STILL impossible to find scholarships that want me (I apply to them all but only ever got 1 once!) I'll be graduating with honors... but you know what it'll get me? Nothing, it stops mattering if you don't want to continue education, high school matters since you need ___ gpa to get into whatever college you want, college would partially matter when going to grad level school... but in the end your degree matters not the grades... yet still a B murders me inside, its all about now and being awesome now, making my parents happy, feeling accomplished


Eh, it does matter somewhat for me. I have a scholarship that pays full tuition but I have to have a 3.6 gpa or higher and can't get anything lower than a C in any class or I lose it. Can't go to school without it so it seems my goal is usually "keeping my scholarship' and not "graduating" or "understanding this so I can use it for my future", etc


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> I don't know where he lives because from the app you can see it but has he tried Costco? Wonderful company to work for. Great benefits too. They hire young kids and stocking is a great start. Just a thought.


I will have him apply there. It's not too far away.. thank you.


----------



## smarch

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Eh, it does matter somewhat for me. I have a scholarship that pays full tuition but I have to have a 3.6 gpa or higher and can't get anything lower than a C in any class or I lose it. Can't go to school without it so it seems my goal is usually "keeping my scholarship' and not "graduating" or "understanding this so I can use it for my future", etc


 see I've never been able to get a scholarship, I've tried everything, but couldn't get one of the "full ride" ones because I didn't give a crap in high school. I've never gotten a C in college, even when I was depressed an entire semester and started skipping a lot of classes (I did however have Franklin come into my life that semester so that's better than deans list in my opinion, that's just a piece of paper, Franklin is my lil tort buddy for life)


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!*


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> *Morning!*


 good afternoon!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'm not cool. I think......My wife will also agree....Haha...
> 
> This is from a torts loving care people to another Torts loving caring people. Many of us will do the same! ! !


You completely under rate yourself Steven.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

smarch said:


> see I've never been able to get a scholarship, I've tried everything, but couldn't get one of the "full ride" ones because I didn't give a crap in high school. I've never gotten a C in college, even when I was depressed an entire semester and started skipping a lot of classes (I did however have Franklin come into my life that semester so that's better than deans list in my opinion, that's just a piece of paper, Franklin is my lil tort buddy for life)


I'm lucky enough to be going to school in Nebraska where they have REALLY nice scholarships for in state students, although I did have to do well on the ACT to even apply. I've gotten one C and that was because I missed the final to take my really sick dog to the vet. Priorities! (OHH that reminds me, I got a new dog since the last time I frequented the forum!)


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Seems like getting 7-8 female Russian tortoises to lure him back is the only reasonable solution



Now that's a plan!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I hope you do well in school Nick. That is how you can make good money and get all the torts you want.
> 
> My female hermanni tortoise lay some egg last year (first time ever) but none of them are fertilized. If she lay again and I can have some hatchling this year. I will give you a hatchling no matter you still in CA or move to PA. I will cover the shipping also but by the time, you need to show me a average 3.6 point score card.
> 
> Deal??


I'd take that offer. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> Good Morning, All!
> I got the stitches out of my hand (had surgery 2/9) and met my occupational therapist this morning. Man, it feels GREAT to have the stitches out!!!! All seems to be progressing about right, and the pain is noticeably less. And I LOOOVE my therapist! Life is good!
> 
> (Still hoping Lou shows up; also hoping for an easy recovery for leigti with her surgery)



Glad everything is going well.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> My Russian Lou. He escaped his outdoor enclosure a few days ago and is nowhere to be found



Just don't give up. Post flyers at places like pet stores, Vets, zoo, animal control, fish & game, any where in the neighborhood. Offer a reward for kids to find him.  Just never give up. Russians can survive a lot out in the wild and he may be even closer then you think.


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> Most of us would love a second chance at school, now we are so much older & wiser. Didn't you hear about the 25 year old man who pretended to still be a kid so he could retake school? It was a while ago now so I have forgotten what happened to him , I think he was found out .



I know I'd like to go back to school.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Nope! You have to work for what you get . I don't give my kids anything but a hug for free . My kids have lots of nice stuff . But they work for it . If they don't they get it repoed . I think John Wayne said it best . Life is hard but is alot harder if your stupid . I think he was trying to say . Stay in school ,work hard, be your own man. Newt if you would listen to all the old people trying to help you your life lessons would be alot easier . I tell you what .... If you read the Declaration of Independence and write a report in chat . If my sulcata lays again I will hatch one egg and give it to you . Hell I'll even pay shipping . So you would have a free tortoise . See you work you get something .


Wahhh Wahhh Mike likes Newt better then me.  Newt remember this sulcata has a unique color, so you could end up with something very special, not that all hatchlings aren't special.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I know I'd like to go back to school.



Why?


----------



## smarch

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I'm lucky enough to be going to school in Nebraska where they have REALLY nice scholarships for in state students, although I did have to do well on the ACT to even apply. I've gotten one C and that was because I missed the final to take my really sick dog to the vet. Priorities! (OHH that reminds me, I got a new dog since the last time I frequented the forum!)


 we do have a similar scholarship for state schools, basically if you did really good on MCAS (a state-made standardized test, i'm sure you have similar in Nebraska by a different name). I just missed the scholarship. 
I agree a sick dog would definitely be top of my priorities there, a grade is a grade a dog is a life, and most professors at my school are very understanding and would help with make-ups or something similar. 

I don't believe we've met before in passing. So hi, i'm Sarah! my one and only tort right now is a Russian named Franklin, Nank for short. Nice to meet you


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @Jacqui can i have the pancakes?



First off, Ken is going to live for a whole slew more years. He will probably out live me. Second, if somebody gifts me with an animal, I don't think it's right to get rid of it. Third, do you know how many years I have considered trying keeping a pancake? So at this time, the answer would be no.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Why?



Because there is so much I would like to learn.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> good afternoon!



*waves* Hi!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> *Morning!*


Good Morning! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I'm lucky enough to be going to school in Nebraska where they have REALLY nice scholarships for in state students, although I did have to do well on the ACT to even apply. I've gotten one C and that was because I missed the final to take my really sick dog to the vet. Priorities! (OHH that reminds me, I got a new dog since the last time I frequented the forum!)



Another rescue? Is this one temp or permanent?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! ! !



Hey Stranger.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> Another rescue? Is this one temp or permanent?


Started out as a foster, ended as a permanent  right now we have 3 of our own and a 3 month old puppy foster


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I'd take that offer. lol


 I don't think I read that original post, but that's really nice to be offered! Sometimes the motivation is whats needed, to me that was college and getting into the school I wanted. I didn't have a tortoise then or even really think of them, but they probably would have worked too. Not going to lie what started my grade turnaround was I was watching 16&pregnant and teen mom on tv then (and now i'm really confused as to why I ever wanted to watch such dramatic nonsense) but I was seeing all these people who didn't get to finish school and fought hard to go back, or struggled to be a parent while in school... I realized I had it really easy when it came to learning and should just try. That's got to be a pretty unique story lol


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

He came to us with a rare lung infection that's hard and expensive to treat. We honestly thought we would only have him a few months when we decided to adopt. Then he got better!


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Started out as a foster, ended as a permanent  right now we have 3 of our own and a 3 month old puppy foster



We need pictures!!!



....please


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Because there is so much I would like to learn.



That's what the Internet is for.


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> He came to us with a rare lung infection that's hard and expensive to treat. We honestly thought we would only have him a few months when we decided to adopt. Then he got better!



Glad he's better.


----------



## Jacqui

Anybody hear from Legit and how she is doing?


----------



## Jacqui

For that matter, has anybody heard from Sibi? Wonder how she is doing and Runt, too.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> That's what the Internet is for.



Yeah, but I'd like the human there to ask questions of and to do hands on things with. (hmmm that sounded so wrong, especially knowing this group)


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> That's what the Internet is for.



Of course currently, I can't even be online long enough to do this forum justice.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Wahhh Wahhh Mike likes Newt better then me.  Newt remember this sulcata has a unique color, so you could end up with something very special, not that all hatchlings aren't special.


Nobody said anything about liking Newt! So stop spreading rumors out of schoolhouse doors . Geez!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Nobody said anything about liking Newt! So stop spreading rumors out of schoolhouse doors . Geez!



Geesh your no fun.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 118981
> I can call it completed! ! ! !
> My wife put in some hard labor also.....
> View attachment 118974
> 
> I hope they like it......Move in day tomorrow!!


Awesome job! Looks like your wife did my favorite job.  So they are moving in today?


----------



## smarch

So I've been drinking this energy-like drink, that has all these b vitamins because they give me energy and focus, but I had the *brilliant* idea to have that and a starbucks canned coffee+energy and now my stomach is rolling.. darn being an idiot... notice a trend here? my stomach hurts usually from doing something I knew I shouldn't.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Awesome job! Looks like your wife did my favorite job.  So they are moving in today?


Today are overcasting, gloomy weather. My wife think maybe move two large radiated tortoise out on a sunny day. So we may have to wait till Sunday. 

The lighting and the heater are tested out and worked well. It is 95 F inside when I check this morning.


----------



## bouaboua

We have 6 indoor tortoise table/enclosure. the sizes are between 4 X 8 to 1 1/2 X 4. Also a 20 gallon aquarium holding some Burmese stars. They all getting big and need more room and separating them out. 

So two larger radiated will move to new outdoor enclosure (they each live in a separate indoor pen) and Leopard (4) , and radiated yearling (5), California DT (1) and Texas DT (1) all need to have their own and a bit lager habitat.


----------



## Momof4

Breakfast of champions!


----------



## Moozillion

puffy137 said:


> So pleased that you are recovering well from your surgery Mooz.( May I call you Mooz ) Glad you have a nice person to help with your recovery too.


Sure!  I think Mooz is fun!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> We need pictures!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ....please


IF YOU INSIST 

Here's my boy. He came prenamed Kaleb. I'm not a fan but he already knew it. We were told he's purebred Border Collie. He's got a very weird coloring for a border collie... not unheard of but definitely weird... and a very aloof personality. I think he's mixed with German Shepherd









And here's our current foster puppy, Doug. He came into rescue with a litter of 4... from a really bad breeder in the middle, rural part of the state... really inbred with some health problems but he's a cutie


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

This girl has been my absolute favorite in 4 years of fostering... 11 months old, heartworm positive, abused by a puppy mill Border Collie breeder in Indiana... She was thankfully adopted by a friend, I don't know if I could have let her go otherwise 





Then by a somewhat unbelievable coincidence I ended up fostering her 8 year old, also heartworm positive mother several months later... it was really like it was meant to be


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

smarch said:


> we do have a similar scholarship for state schools, basically if you did really good on MCAS (a state-made standardized test, i'm sure you have similar in Nebraska by a different name). I just missed the scholarship.
> I agree a sick dog would definitely be top of my priorities there, a grade is a grade a dog is a life, and most professors at my school are very understanding and would help with make-ups or something similar.
> 
> I don't believe we've met before in passing. So hi, i'm Sarah! my one and only tort right now is a Russian named Franklin, Nank for short. Nice to meet you



Nice to meet you! I joined the forum almost three years ago, was here for about a year, and then disappeared. It looks like we both joined the forum within a few weeks of each other! My only tortoise is Carl, a Hermann's. I got him after I joined the forum and the good people here talked me out of a Leopard tortoise


----------



## smarch

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> This girl has been my absolute favorite in 4 years of fostering... 11 months old, heartworm positive, abused by a puppy mill Border Collie breeder in Indiana... She was thankfully adopted by a friend, I don't know if I could have let her go otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then by a somewhat unbelievable coincidence I ended up fostering her 8 year old, also heartworm positive mother several months later... it was really like it was meant to be


 My aunt adopted an older yellow lab lady who was rescued from a bad backyard breeding thing, I think there was a fire and that's how it was caught, I don't really know, all I know is we went to the bark for life in her town and the shelter owner was walking her around with one of the adopt me vests like a few others had, and since she was older they worried she wasn't going to find a nice home fast, all the puppies were quickly adopted but parents especially older ones are hard to place, and she is the sweetest dog, just VERY timid when inside (because the only times she ever went inside was to be bred) So my aunt, who was looking for a second dog, went and got her, because she was looking for the one shelter dog anywhere who got along with other dogs and miss Pearl the dog from the walk was that dog! If you drop anything in the house, like say a TV remote falls, she jumps sky high and stays alert, but the first time I officially met her I laid down on the couch and she practically flopped on top of me! 

I'll have to find a picture, its on my other device.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hola


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hi!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> this is mike, an average gun obsessed republican!
> View attachment 119000


OMGOSH! My eyes hurt, will that vision ever go away?...I'm going back to tortoises....


----------



## AZtortMom

maggie3fan said:


> OMGOSH! My eyes hurt, will that vision ever go away?...I'm going back to tortoises....


I'm pretty traumatized by that picture too!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> I worked until 7 last night so I said F this noise this morning and stopped at a Waffle House for a meal and a few mins of some TFO time. My cell phone has been blowing up. It's good to know you're needed but it's sad my people can't do squat without me. I didn't pick up any of the phone calls so we'll see what kind of decisions they make without me


I wish we had Waffle Houses on the West Coast. That's good road food. Notice most have small parking lots so big trucks can't park around them, the only thing I didn't like about them. I got a ticket for parking on the side of the hiway so I could have breakfast....


----------



## AZtortMom

I looooovvvee Waffle House! We go at least 3 times a month


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hola


Hi! Jeff is headed your way. Will the weather be nice in a day or two?


----------



## Jacqui

lol I love Doug.​


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi! Jeff is headed your way. Will the weather be nice in a day or two?


Hi Jacqui *waves* it's going to beautiful


----------



## AZtortMom

she has the whole background and she picks here.. Silly girl


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jacqui *waves* it's going to beautiful


Good, he needs something other then snow and ice. Moe still doing good?


----------



## AZtortMom

yup. Stuffing her face as we speak


----------



## AZtortMom

How are you?


----------



## Jacqui

lol a true sulcata stuffing her face


----------



## Yvonne G

puffy137 said:


> Good Day. Evening here  I'm watching Elvis singing for his adoring fans . Have you ever noticed the similarity between Elvis & the face on the statue of David , if I was clever enough I would put the profile of both side by side.



No comparison in my opinion:

http://www.prometheus2-movie.com/community/forums/topic/20752


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

My lamp stands arrived today! Yippee, now Carl has a proper enclosure setup


----------



## Jacqui

Courtney do you still work at the pet store?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> Courtney do you still work at the pet store?


I do not, I left there in July. I work at a boarding kennel/doggy daycare now. I like it a lot better there! Only disadvantage is no employee discount on all of my pet necessities


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Do you still have the tarantula you got from there? Was thinking about that the other day for some reason


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, do any of you guys believe in aliens? Real or fake?


----------



## jaizei

define alien.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Hey, do any of you guys believe in aliens? Real or fake?


i do believe there is life on other planets but i don't think any intelligent forms have visited earth.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Hey, do any of you guys believe in aliens? Real or fake?



I'm on fence but it's possible for another life form. I guess it would be like us going to another planet and them thinking we were aliens.


----------



## dmmj

Gentlemen.......
If she can make you a sandwich afterwards, maybe, just maybe, you didn't do the job right. just sayin.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> Gentlemen.......
> If she can make you a sandwich afterwards, maybe, just maybe, you didn't do the job right. just sayin.


ew


----------



## Heather H

Mike are you watching 6 million dollar man?


----------



## mike taylor

Nope! Just seen a wild thing in the sky when I was younger . Would've thought it was me but my wife seen it also . One minute there's a big bright light in the sky . Then next gone .


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Nope! Just seen a wild thing in the sky when I was younger . Would've thought it was me but my wife seen it also . One minute there's a big bright light in the sky . Then next gone .


I always wonder why so much wasted space. I imagine what's out there and where. So yeah I guess I do believe.


----------



## mike taylor

It was strange . Because I've been reading up on it and people from around the world have seen the samething . A bright diamond shape in the sky . Flying fast and stopping then gone .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> It was strange . Because I've been reading up on it and people from around the world have seen the samething . A bright diamond shape in the sky . Flying fast and stopping then gone .


Here's one of the space shuttles getting a piggieback ride...

and then these...


----------



## Momof4

One of my best childhood memories was watching the space shuttle land at Edwards Air Force Base.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I think it's pretty egotistical to think we're the only intelligent beings in the solar system. The others are intelligent to stay away from us....


----------



## jaizei

@Yellow Turtle01 You owe me like 75 likes


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> @Yellow Turtle01 You owe me like 75 likes


I'm sorry! I'm kindsa back! Catcghing up


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm sorry! I'm kindsa back! Catcghing up


Howdy stranger


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @Yellow Turtle01 WHERE IS THE COMIC!!!!!


NICKY!!!!!!!!! 
One of the reasons I haven't been coming on recently is that fact that I NEED A HECKA LOT OF PICTURES. 
I need to finish this COMIC, GET PICTURES, and DELIVER. 
I also need pictures of this whole stock tank thing I'm doing, and I JUST ORDERED THE PUMP TODAY. 
I need pictures of a well planted painted tank, and I JUST ORDERED the plants from Dr Fosters and Smith YESTERDAY. 
I'm STILL planning something new for Elmo, which I'll need PICTURES FOR. 
And I need pictures of Cheerio.


And please figure out that whole !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thing, it really annoys me.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Howdy stranger


Hi


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> It was strange . Because I've been reading up on it and people from around the world have seen the samething . A bright diamond shape in the sky . Flying fast and stopping then gone .


dont do drugs


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Oh yes, I need something for PrarieMom!


----------



## Heather H

boobies 
Ok there's a thread " Jasper ok? Help" I have tagged people and sent messages I'm not sure who is on. Can you guys please check the thread. He looks very ill to me. Thanks. Please please please


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

What has all been going on with you folks?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What has all been going on with you folks?



I don't think there's a way to explain the twenty pages of 'boobies'...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Okay, I'm sorry if I missed anything, my alerts are being weird, and jaizei, you're not getting 75 likes because I'm NOT reading up in pretend chat!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What has all been going on with you folks?


boobies, thats what we have been talking about!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I don't think there's a way to explain the twenty pages of 'boobies'...


I don't even want to know.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

boobies!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Moozillan, how's your recovery?
And Momof4, how mr husband?
And bouaboua of course,


----------



## Heather H

Heather H said:


> boobies
> Ok there's a thread " Jasper ok? Help" I have tagged people and sent messages I'm not sure who is on. Can you guys please check the thread. He looks very ill to me. Thanks. Please please please


 Anyone?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Anyone?


i will go and read the thread


----------



## HLogic

What the world needs now is


russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> boobies!


That's the only thing that there's just too little of...


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello


Hello! !! 

How was school today??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

HLogic said:


> What the world needs now is
> 
> That's the only thing that there's just too little of...


there is never enough boobies


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Hello! !!
> 
> How was school today??


terrible


----------



## bouaboua

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Moozillan, how's your recovery?
> And Momof4, how mr husband?
> And bouaboua of course,


I been busy to build this:
Heated night box.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> terrible


So.

Are you going to taking on my deal??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> So.
> 
> Are you going to taking on my deal??


what is it?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> I been busy to build this:
> Heated night box.
> 
> View attachment 119096


Niiice! Just following Tom's plans? I like the color scheme.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

boua when are you going to give me some of your torts?


----------



## bouaboua

You 


russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what is it?


You "liked" this morning @ 8:07 AM......Forget about it already??

Look at the post #48149.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> You
> 
> You "liked" this morning @ 8:07 AM......Forget about it already??
> 
> Look at the post #48149.


how do i know what post number it is?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> boua when are you going to give me some of your torts?


See the post # 48149.........


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how do i know war post number it is?


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/pretend-chat-2-14.87425/page-2408


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> I hope you do well in school Nick. That is how you can make good money and get all the torts you want.
> 
> My female hermanni tortoise lay some egg last year (first time ever) but none of them are fertilized. If she lay again and I can have some hatchling this year. I will give you a hatchling no matter you still in CA or move to PA. I will cover the shipping also but by the time, you need to show me a average 3.6 point score card.
> 
> Deal??


dude thats impossible. i had like a 2.5 last semester.


----------



## bouaboua

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Niiice! Just following Tom's plans? I like the color scheme.


Yes. Following Tom's idea. But this is 2 in 1 house.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Yes. Following Tom's idea. But this is 2 in 1 house.


can i have some of your birds when they have eggs?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> can i have some of your birds when they have eggs?


i have bird owning experience! i have pet chickens and I'm like 95% sure they are birds!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> dude thats impossible. i had like a 2.5 last semester.


Nothing come free in this real world. Torts don't come free also.

You want some of my torts. You have to work for it. I hope this give you some incentive for you to do better in school. 

You are a very smart person, with little heart and diligent. I have no doubt that can be easily done by you.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i will go and read the thread


Thank you


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Nothing come free in this real world. Torts don't come free also.
> 
> You want some of my torts. You have to work for it. I hope this give you some incentive for you to do better in school.
> 
> You are a very smart person, with little heart and diligent. I have no doubt that can be easily done by you.


what about them you "pass on" who will your torts go to?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> can i have some of your birds when they have eggs?


Yes. But not with 2.5 average point.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Yes. But not with 2.5 average point.


what type of birdies do you have? do they ever make babies?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what about them you "pass on" who will your torts go to?


Never to you. With 2.5 average. You may not earn enough living to feed yourself when I pass on.


----------



## Yvonne G

Steven: I really love your new avatar. Is it a peach face, a black mask and a fischer? It's a very artistic picture, and the birds are just beautiful!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what type of birdies do you have? do they ever make babies?


None of your concern at this time. 

I really hope you are pulling my leg when you tell me you have 2.5....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have bird owning experience! i have pet chickens and I'm like 95% sure they are birds!


So... how was school again?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Steven: I really love your new avatar. Is it a peach face, a black mask and a fischer? It's a very artistic picture, and the birds are just beautiful!


It's peach face and fischer. I don't have black mask. 

I gave them away though........So my wife can sleep-in.....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> dude thats impossible. i had like a 2.5 last semester.


Nick. Work hard, and it's very very easy to move from a GPA of 2.5 to a 3!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nick. Work hard, and it's very very easy to move from a GPA of 2.5 to a 3!


i do all my homework study my *** off for all my tests!!!! but i get terrible grades!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> It's peach face and fischer. I don't have black mask.
> 
> I gave them away though........So my wife can sleep-in.....


I do love your bird pictures. 
You have none left?  They are so pretty!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i do all my homework study my *** off for all my tests!!!! but i get terrible grades!


Well, buoa's giving you some pretty great motivation.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> None of your concern at this time.
> 
> I really hope you are pulling my leg when you tell me you have 2.5....


im not...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, buoa's giving you some pretty great motivation.


i can always just steal other peoples tortoises.


----------



## bouaboua

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I do love your bird pictures.
> You have none left?  They are so pretty!


I still have 7 of them. and about 30 of those parakeets.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> I still have 7 of them. and about 30 of those parakeets.


cool


----------



## Heather H

Nick do you struggle in all subjects or just certain ones?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Nick do you struggle in all subjects or just certain ones?


the one with the shapes and numbers is confusing.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im not...


So my offer are not going to encouraging you to working litter harder in school?

And you will go stealing??


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i can always just steal other peoples tortoises.


One picture.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> So my offer are not going to encouraging you to working litter harder in school?
> 
> And you will go stealing??


i work my *** off in school!!!! i don't steal stuff I'm a good child.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> I still have 7 of them. and about 30 of those parakeets.


I (love) lovebirds color. They are gorgeous.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> It's peach face and fischer. I don't have black mask.
> 
> I gave them away though........So my wife can sleep-in.....



Yes, they can be pretty darned noisy, alrighty!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the one with the shapes and numbers is confusing.


So, Algebra? Or do you have a separate Algebra class for Geometry?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, they can be pretty darned noisy, alrighty!


Hello! What have you been up to?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

@smarch I saved this special, just for you


----------



## Heather H

Ok going to have a cry. I will bbl .  hugs guys


----------



## Yvonne G

Me? Same old, same old. I've finished dudley's new shed and have the old one all torn down, now my days consist of the normal day-to-day routine. Pick up poop, feed, etc.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> One picture.
> View attachment 119097


the wolf of wall street


----------



## Yvonne G

Heather H said:


> Ok going to have a cry. I will bbl .  hugs guys



What's going on?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> One picture.
> View attachment 119097



He'll always be Arnie to me.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i work my *** off in school!!!! i don't steal stuff I'm a good child.


I know. But you have no score to show your hard work?? Sorry to say to you Nick. Even you worked your xxx off still not good enough. 

You never get special help? like tutoring??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> So, Algebra? Or do you have a separate Algebra class for Geometry?


i dont know


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> What's going on?



The Jasper thread didn't turn out so well.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> I know. But you have no score to show your hard work?? Sorry to say to you Nick. Even you worked your xxx off still not good enough.
> 
> You never get special help? like tutoring??


i get special help and i have a tutor.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, right...and Heather is very sensitive. I'm so sorry. We all tried to help, four pages worth, but the OP either didn't try to use our suggestions or we were all off base. Teh tortoise needed a vet pretty badly.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

@Yvonne G do you adopt out your tortoises?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i get special help and i have a tutor.


Very good. So you will get better score soon right?? 

I hope you do well in school. You are very clever in many ways......You know what I mean, right??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Very good. So you will get better score soon right??
> 
> I hope you do well in school. You are very clever in many ways......You know what I mean, right??


explain?


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @Yvonne G do you adopt out your tortoises?



I have my own collection of tortoises, but the rescues that come in are rehabilitated then adopted out. I only adopt to folks who live in my area because I have to do a yard inspection for the tortoise's safety.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> I have my own collection of tortoises, but the rescues that come in are rehabilitated then adopted out. I only adopt to folks who live in my area because I have to do a yard inspection for the tortoise's safety.


so when i move back to CA after I'm in PA for 2 years you can give me tortoises? is clovis far away?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> explain?


The way you answer most of the thread. The knowledge of turtles and tortoises.... etc.

Also been a smart xxx here in the thread. You are no fool. So don't do fools in school. 

Let's all wish the best that I may have some hatchling this year and you are getting 3.6 GPA in school.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> so when i move back to CA after I'm in PA for 2 years you can give me tortoises? is clovis far away?


Google map.........


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Google map.........


its not to far away.


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> What's going on?


I'm ok . Just needed a break . Worked on Charlie's enclosue.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its not to far away.


It's about three hours drive to your house for yard inspection. Then three hours back. If you are thinking of adopting her torts,


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://houston.craigslist.org/pet/4876620156.html PERFECT! but very far away!


----------



## Heather H

Nick you said shapes and things. Look at math differently. Think of nature. Math comes from nature. Look at a tortoise shell, patterns and designs . Think of math as building an enclosure ... x space, need to add a, b and c..... what is needed and at what ratio.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

“A strange thing has been happening in the United States for nearly 300 years. For some reason, our presidents are younger than our senators.
The average president of the United States takes office at age 55. In contrast, US senators start their terms in Congress—the most recent at the time of this writing—at an average of age 62. Members of the House of Representatives were 57.
This is not a recent anomaly. Presidents have tended to be younger than Congress since the Founding Fathers died. And though a handful began the job as senior citizens, the average starting age has never crossed 60.”


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> http://houston.craigslist.org/pet/4876620156.html PERFECT! but very far away!


Scam...

6 russians in the picture, why say all 5 for $400???


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Scam...
> 
> 6 russians in the picture, why say all 5 for $400???


maybe they just want to keep one tortoise?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> maybe they just want to keep one tortoise?


You have $400 ready to send to him? he may welling to ship to you....

So you will get some torts..............


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> You have $400 ready to send to him? he may welling to ship to you....
> 
> So you will get some torts..............


i have $400


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have $400


So reply the ad. See if it is a scam or not! !


----------



## puffy137

Cowboy_Ken said:


> “A strange thing has been happening in the United States for nearly 300 years. For some reason, our presidents are younger than our senators.
> The average president of the United States takes office at age 55. In contrast, US senators start their terms in Congress—the most recent at the time of this writing—at an average of age 62. Members of the House of Representatives were 57.
> This is not a recent anomaly. Presidents have tended to be younger than Congress since the Founding Fathers died. And though a handful began the job as senior citizens, the average starting age has never crossed 60.”



Numerical age doesn't matter . Most of the republican party are dinosaurs when it comes to modern science & common sense . How they manage to get elected baffles me ,until I remember that money can get you anywhere in US politics .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> Numerical age doesn't matter . Most of the republican party are dinosaurs when it comes to modern science & common sense . How they manage to get elected baffles me ,until I remember that money can get you anywhere in US politics .


yes!!!!! you hate republicans also!!!


----------



## Elohi

Fresh clip of my son playing his favorite kind of music on piano. 
He blows my mind.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Fresh clip of my son playing his favorite kind of music on piano.
> He blows my mind.



Get him on the show on the Broadway. Or American got talent! ! !


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yes!!!!! you hate republicans also!!!



I don't hate anyone , but seeing that America is the most powerful country in the world , some serious brain power would be highly appreciated by the rest of us ..


----------



## Elohi

He actually missed Americas got talent auditions in our city when he broke his wrist a little over a month ago.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> He actually missed Americas got talent auditions in our city when he broke his wrist a little over a month ago.


that sucks.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Newt, how is a rectangle like a tortoise? Do you remember?


----------



## HLogic

I'm headed to my heated humid hide. You kids play nice!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

GNight


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Newt, how is a rectangle like a tortoise? Do you remember?


i dont know


----------



## Elohi

I'm tired. Why am I still up.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> He actually missed Americas got talent auditions in our city when he broke his wrist a little over a month ago.


Always next time or city nearby.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> I'm tired. Why am I still up.


because your on the tortoise forums.


----------



## bouaboua

HLogic said:


> I'm headed to my heated humid hide. You kids play nice!


Sweet dream! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i dont know


How can you not know? If you don't want to be a newt....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I'm tired. Why am I still up.


Get yer arse in bed…


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> I'm tired. Why am I still up.


Good night Monica. Sweet dream....with lots lovely torts! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> How can you not know? If you don't want to be a newt....


I'm sorry don't hurt me


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i dont know



Every tortoise is a turtle,
But every turtle is not a tortoise. 

Every rectangle is a square,
But every square is not a rectangle.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Every tortoise is a turtle,
> But every turtle is not a tortoise.
> 
> Every rectangle is a square,
> But every square is not a rectangle.


thats deep.


----------



## Elohi

I do believe I've been ushered out the door and on to bed. But but but, I like staying up past my bedtime...all glutton for punishment and whatnot in the morning. Lol. 
The real reason I'm still up is because this is the only time when the house is quiet..... It's so peaceful. Too bad this quiet time comes so late, it would be great to be handling the tortoises during all this quiet time lol. Not that I don't enjoy all the loud and crazy chaos that the kids create, I do. But I also cherish the peace and quiet when they've gone to bed.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm sorry don't hurt me


You are the only one who are really hurting yourself.....None of us doing anything harmful.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

whats that thing called where your in college and you have to go out and research an animal and write a paper on it?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> You are the only one who are really hurting yourself.....None of us doing anything harmful.


i don't self harm thats weird


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats deep.


Wow, sarcasm when I'm trying to help you remember a rule for your shapes. I'm going to bed.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow, sarcasm when I'm trying to help you remember a rule for your shapes. I'm going to bed.


i already know that!!!


----------



## leigti

Hi everybody. Just checking in briefly. The surgery and the days after were much harder than I had expected. So I'm not feeling real great right now. I couldn't wake up from the anesthesia, and then I couldn't keep food down for three days. And I can't take the "good" pain meds because they made my stomach upset so I'm taking Alleve and Tylenol. that seems to be good enough though. i'm very weak and tired, any kitten could pretty much kick my butt right now  my pet sitter has been helping me with all the animals well let's be honest she has taken care of the animals completely for the last few days. I will try it on my own tomorrow and see how it goes. I got the stitches out today and that hurt a lot but I'm glad it's over. this surgery has knocked me down harder than any other surgery I've had, at least any day surgery where I went home the same day. but I will survive. I have a follow-up appointment next week. then I can make plans to get the prosthetic. And then have tests to see if I'm going to have surgery on the other I yippee! Fully it won't be so bad. I appreciate everybody's support and well wishes. I don't know how much I'll be on the forum because reading hurts because of the eye movements. but I'll check it now and then.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> I do believe I've been ushered out the door and on to bed. But but but, I like staying up past my bedtime...all glutton for punishment and whatnot in the morning. Lol.
> The real reason I'm still up is because this is the only time when the house is quiet..... It's so peaceful. Too bad this quiet time comes so late, it would be great to be handling the tortoises during all this quiet time lol. Not that I don't enjoy all the loud and crazy chaos that the kids create, I do. But I also cherish the peace and quiet when they've gone to bed.


Hahaha.......Enjoy your quiet time! ! !


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Fresh clip of my son playing his favorite kind of music on piano.
> He blows my mind.



He is amazing! I guess he just got his cast off.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow, sarcasm when I'm trying to help you remember a rule for your shapes. I'm going to bed.


Good night Ken~~


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Hi everybody. Just checking in briefly. The surgery and the days after were much harder than I had expected. So I'm not feeling real great right now. I couldn't wake up from the anesthesia, and then I couldn't keep food down for three days. And I can't take the "good" pain meds because they made my stomach upset so I'm taking a leave and Tylenol. that seems to be good enough though. i'm very weak and tired, any kitten could pretty much kick my butt right now  my pet sitter has been helping me with all the animals well let's be honest she has taken care of the animals completely for the last few days. I will try it on my own tomorrow and see how it goes. I got the stitches out today and that hurt a lot but I'm glad it's over. this surgery has knocked me down harder than any other surgery I've had, at least any day surgery where I went home the same day. but I will survive. I have a follow-up appointment next week. then I can make plans to get the prosthetic. And then have tests to see if I'm going to have surgery on the other I yippee! Fully it won't be so bad. I appreciate everybody's support and well wishes. I don't know how much I'll be on the forum because reading hurts because of the eye movements. but I'll check it now and then.


i hope you have a quick recovery so you can go back to your torts!!


----------



## Elohi

Momof4 said:


> He is amazing! I guess he just got his cast off.


They only braced (or splinted) him because it wasn't a displaced fracture. It also healed really quickly. He was pain free after about 2 weeks. Completely back to normal at this point.


----------



## bouaboua

leigti said:


> Hi everybody. Just checking in briefly. The surgery and the days after were much harder than I had expected. So I'm not feeling real great right now. I couldn't wake up from the anesthesia, and then I couldn't keep food down for three days. And I can't take the "good" pain meds because they made my stomach upset so I'm taking a leave and Tylenol. that seems to be good enough though. i'm very weak and tired, any kitten could pretty much kick my butt right now  my pet sitter has been helping me with all the animals well let's be honest she has taken care of the animals completely for the last few days. I will try it on my own tomorrow and see how it goes. I got the stitches out today and that hurt a lot but I'm glad it's over. this surgery has knocked me down harder than any other surgery I've had, at least any day surgery where I went home the same day. but I will survive. I have a follow-up appointment next week. then I can make plans to get the prosthetic. And then have tests to see if I'm going to have surgery on the other I yippee! Fully it won't be so bad. I appreciate everybody's support and well wishes. I don't know how much I'll be on the forum because reading hurts because of the eye movements. but I'll check it now and then.


Thank you for the update. Take your time, still wish you a quick and smooth recover. ! ! !


----------



## Momof4

leigti said:


> Hi everybody. Just checking in briefly. The surgery and the days after were much harder than I had expected. So I'm not feeling real great right now. I couldn't wake up from the anesthesia, and then I couldn't keep food down for three days. And I can't take the "good" pain meds because they made my stomach upset so I'm taking a leave and Tylenol. that seems to be good enough though. i'm very weak and tired, any kitten could pretty much kick my butt right now  my pet sitter has been helping me with all the animals well let's be honest she has taken care of the animals completely for the last few days. I will try it on my own tomorrow and see how it goes. I got the stitches out today and that hurt a lot but I'm glad it's over. this surgery has knocked me down harder than any other surgery I've had, at least any day surgery where I went home the same day. but I will survive. I have a follow-up appointment next week. then I can make plans to get the prosthetic. And then have tests to see if I'm going to have surgery on the other I yippee! Fully it won't be so bad. I appreciate everybody's support and well wishes. I don't know how much I'll be on the forum because reading hurts because of the eye movements. but I'll check it now and then.


Thanks for the update! We were thinking about you! So glad you survived the hardest part and hope the future goes smoothly for you! 
I can't even imagine what you went through.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

(I'm really really really sorry if this is mean to ask) what did they do with the eye?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> (I'm really really really sorry if this is mean to ask) what did they do with the eye?


Are you eating right now? If not I will tell you. The white part of the eye is called the Scalera. It is like a sack or a balloon. and all the other stuff like the IRS and the retina in the cornea etc. are in the sack. They basically took everything out of the sack and replaced it with a plastic thing that keeps the RA round so that the eyelid and the sclera do not shrink. The muscles are still attached to the Squara so the "Ieye" moves when the other one moves. But right now that movement hurts. It's probably easier to understand if you look up Ieye anatomy.


----------



## bouaboua

leigti said:


> Are you eating right now? If not I will tell you. The white part of the eye is called the Scalera. It is like a sack or a balloon. and all the other stuff like the IRS and the retina in the cornea etc. are in the sack. They basically took everything out of the sack and replaced it with a plastic thing that keeps the RA round so that the eyelid and the sclera do not shrink. The muscles are still attached to the Squara so the "Ieye" moves when the other one moves. But right now that movement hurts. It's probably easier to understand if you look up Ieye anatomy.


WOW! ! !

That is some very delicate operation. I tip my hat to you for you still cheating with us couple days after your surgery.


----------



## leigti

leigti said:


> Are you eating right now? If not I will tell you. The white part of the eye is called the Scalera. It is like a sack or a balloon. and all the other stuff like the IRS and the retina in the cornea etc. are in the sack. They basically took everything out of the sack and replaced it with a plastic thing that keeps the RA round so that the eyelid and the sclera do not shrink. The muscles are still attached to the Squara so the "Ieye" moves when the other one moves. But right now that movement hurts. It's probably easier to understand if you look up Ieye anatomy.


The really short answer is they threw it away


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Are you eating right now? If not I will tell you. The white part of the eye is called the Scalera. It is like a sack or a balloon. and all the other stuff like the IRS and the retina in the cornea etc. are in the sack. They basically took everything out of the sack and replaced it with a plastic thing that keeps the RA round so that the eyelid and the sclera do not shrink. The muscles are still attached to the Squara so the "Ieye" moves when the other one moves. But right now that movement hurts. It's probably easier to understand if you look up Ieye anatomy.


cool. is your vision different now without that eye?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> The really short answer is they threw it away


that sucks.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> (I'm really really really sorry if this is mean to ask) what did they do with the eye?


It is called evisceration with an implant. There are videos of it online but I sure the heck didn't watch them. And I don't need it described to me either.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cool. is your vision different now without that eye?


No. I haven't had vision in that I for 20 years or more.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> It is called evisceration with an implant. There are videos of it online but I sure the heck didn't watch them. And I don't need it described to me either.


I'm going to watch some.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm going to watch some.


I warned you, if you puke don't blame me. Oh and please don't describe an either or I will start puking again and then I will hunt you down and hurt you.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I warned you, if you puke don't blame me. Oh and please don't describe an either or I will start puking again and then I will hunt you down and hurt you.


when I'm bored i like to watch surgery videos. they used a little spoon thing to get out the black part of the eye.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

why does this horse look like this?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> when I'm bored i like to watch surgery videos. they used a little spoon thing to get out the black part of the eye.


Did I did not warn you!?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Did I did not warn you!?


it was cool to watch can i post the video on here or is it not forum appropriate?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> it was cool to watch can i post the video on here or is it not forum appropriate?


I doubt it was forum appropriate. I won't watch it. Ask the moderators. well I'm going to bed now. Good night everybody.


----------



## bouaboua

Why dose this lizard looks like this?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I doubt it was forum appropriate. I won't watch it. Ask the moderators. well I'm going to bed now. Good night everybody.


get well soon!


----------



## bouaboua

leigti said:


> I doubt it was forum appropriate. I won't watch it. Ask the moderators. well I'm going to bed now. Good night everybody.


Good Night! ! !!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Why dose this lizard looks like this?
> View attachment 119111


its a newt...


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> get well soon!


This is nice....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> This is nice....


can i have some of your tortoises now?


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> WOW! ! !
> 
> That is some very delicate operation. I tip my hat to you for you still cheating with us couple days after your surgery.



Thanks for explaining the procedure. I know two 8 year old with glass eyes. They both had cancer behind the eye when they were newborns.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> can i have some of your tortoises now?


Not even close.

GPA 3.6 will guaranty you a hatchling..


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Not even close.
> 
> GPA 3.6 will guaranty you a hatchling..


what species?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i want one of your radiated torts!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what species?


Offspring of them..........


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i want one of your radiated torts!


I like your ambitions...........


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Offspring of them..........
> 
> View attachment 119112
> View attachment 119113


cute


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> I like your ambitions...........


so thats a yes.....


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> so thats a yes.....


I promised a hatchling. 

If you want a radiated hatchling. You need to wait another 10 years. Let's start with your GPA first............before you get your hopes up! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how much did those baby radiated torts cost?


----------



## bouaboua

They all very.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> They all very.


thanks for that answer! what do you feed them?


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why does this horse look like this?
> View attachment 119110


This made me laugh out loud.


----------



## bouaboua

Various things.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Various things.
> 
> View attachment 119114
> View attachment 119115
> View attachment 119116
> 
> 
> View attachment 119117


why qre you keeping them on news paper? boua babies need to be humid!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> This made me laugh out loud.


your welcome


----------



## bouaboua

Where you see newspaper? I show you the picture when they got fed. Not where they sleep. 

This is where they sleep and getting soak.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Where you see newspaper? I show you the picture when they got fed. Not where they sleep.
> 
> This is where they sleep and getting soak.
> 
> View attachment 119120
> View attachment 119121
> View attachment 119122
> View attachment 119123
> View attachment 119124


oh...


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> Fresh clip of my son playing his favorite kind of music on piano.
> He blows my mind.


Wow how old is he. Great job


----------



## Elohi

Heather H said:


> Wow how old is he. Great job


He turned 14 just the other day.


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> He turned 14 just the other day.


Happy Birthday to him


----------



## Elohi

Heather H said:


> Happy Birthday to him


Thanks Heather.


----------



## bouaboua

Time for me to go to bed now. Goodnight all and talk to you tomorrow. 

Sweet dream and God bless! ! ! !


----------



## Heather H

Good night all.


----------



## puffy137

bouaboua said:


> Time for me to go to bed now. Goodnight all and talk to you tomorrow.
> 
> Sweet dream and God bless! ! ! !


Thank you Bouaboua for those lovely photos , your tortoises are really stunning .


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey everyone!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


Morning!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## tortdad

Hi HO hi ho 
its off to work I go.


----------



## tortdad

tortdad said:


> Hi HO hi ho
> its off to work I go.



Or shall I say;

Hi mike hi mike
It's off to work I go


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> @smarch I saved this special, just for you
> View attachment 119098


Oh I have a nice collection going of photos like these, I have however not seen this one so bonus points


----------



## smarch

Good morning.
Had too much caffeine yesterday (y'all's already knew that part) but I could not sleep at all, but it's 6:45 in the morning and I'm still wide awake... No more caffeine!! Stomach especially acidy so it'll be an interesting day, but I got all the non bubbly things I could ever need and will howl fully get nice and sleepy by midday (never thought I'd hope for that at work!)


----------



## mike taylor

Don't eat the apple Kevin .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Don't eat the apple Kevin .


Crap, too late. It was a Granny Smith and let's face it..... Who can turn one of them sour gems up???


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Crap, too late. It was a Granny Smith and let's face it..... Who can turn one of them sour gems up???


 I can! my stomach does NOT like apple. Its pretty similar to the lactose intolerance reaction... yes me and my friend did have that discussion lol


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Hi HO hi ho
> its off to work I go.


Have a good and productive day at work.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Crap, too late. It was a Granny Smith and let's face it..... Who can turn one of them sour gems up???


Those are my favorite kind of apple.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning everybody


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> I can! my stomach does NOT like apple. Its pretty similar to the lactose intolerance reaction... yes me and my friend did have that discussion lol


Sounds like FODMAPS, Sara. (Your name have an H or no H?)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the wolf of wall street


You should not know that.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

leigti said:


> Hi everybody. Just checking in briefly. The surgery and the days after were much harder than I had expected. So I'm not feeling real great right now. I couldn't wake up from the anesthesia, and then I couldn't keep food down for three days. And I can't take the "good" pain meds because they made my stomach upset so I'm taking a leave and Tylenol. that seems to be good enough though. i'm very weak and tired, any kitten could pretty much kick my butt right now  my pet sitter has been helping me with all the animals well let's be honest she has taken care of the animals completely for the last few days. I will try it on my own tomorrow and see how it goes. I got the stitches out today and that hurt a lot but I'm glad it's over. this surgery has knocked me down harder than any other surgery I've had, at least any day surgery where I went home the same day. but I will survive. I have a follow-up appointment next week. then I can make plans to get the prosthetic. And then have tests to see if I'm going to have surgery on the other I yippee! Fully it won't be so bad. I appreciate everybody's support and well wishes. I don't know how much I'll be on the forum because reading hurts because of the eye movements. but I'll check it now and then.


Ohno, you had surgery too? Get better! 
Sending all our hugs


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Morning everybody


Good morning


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You should not know that.


why?


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Sounds like FODMAPS, Sara. (Your name have an H or no H?)


 with an H 
I've never hear of FODMAPS, but a quick google overview has me wondering. Mostly because IBS popped up a lot too and I never bothered with testing because nothings definitive, but I think its a great possibility its underlying. 
I did test positive for fructose intolerance, a mild one, but when I eat/drink anything apple it feels anything but "mild"


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Morning everybody


 good morning, happy Friday!


----------



## mike taylor

Man what can you eat? Man I can eat anything no problem . I'm lactose intolerant but as long as I'm at the house or close by it's all good . Lol


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Man what can you eat? Man I can eat anything no problem . I'm lactose intolerant but as long as I'm at the house or close by it's all good . Lol


 Well I can eat everything seeing as nothing leaves me anaphylactic, its just not worth the pain to eat an apple because the pain before the inevitable explosions isn't worth it. Otherwise i'm good to eat most things as long as I don't go crazy about spicy/acidic foods. At this point my body doesn't crave foods that make me ill because I see it kind of like a conditioned response, eat this be in pain... nope that's yucky now I don't want it. My only weakness is caffeine. 

Good news is (and yes me and my friend did have this discussion lol) the good thing about having a intolerance lie lactose or fructose is: if you ever get backed up you don't need to wait or take laxatives just eat an apple (or a little milk in her case)


----------



## smarch

Sometimes I tell my cat I'm going to eat his paws and then nibble at his toes, and he looks at me like "what the Heck is you're problem!!??"


----------



## jaizei

Just when you think we're already in tmi territory...


----------



## jaizei

I also subscribe to the 'tough love' approach. I eat whatever and my body deals with it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Just when you think we're already in tmi territory...


 Hey I didn't say I've done it! Just that its a possibility. And I've been trying to use nice words and avoid getting a little too personal.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why?


Because it set a new record for swears per minute. 
While it was an okay movie, I feel like my brain melted a little


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Well I can eat everything seeing as nothing leaves me anaphylactic, its just not worth the pain to eat an apple because the pain before the inevitable explosions isn't worth it. Otherwise i'm good to eat most things as long as I don't go crazy about spicy/acidic foods. At this point my body doesn't crave foods that make me ill because I see it kind of like a conditioned response, eat this be in pain... nope that's yucky now I don't want it. My only weakness is caffeine.
> 
> Good news is (and yes me and my friend did have this discussion lol) the good thing about having a intolerance lie lactose or fructose is: if you ever get backed up you don't need to wait or take laxatives just eat an apple (or a little milk in her case)


Probably beats that nasty liquid stuff the doctors will give you.
I have NOT gotten any, but I did know someone who did


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Because it set a new record for swears per minute.
> While it was an okay movie, I feel like my brain melted a little


no one controls what i watch!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Sometimes I tell my cat I'm going to eat his paws and then nibble at his toes, and he looks at me like "what the Heck is you're problem!!??"





One of our cats, mr Andy, likes you to rub the spots between his toes.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no one controls what i watch!


Whatever.


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> Well I can eat everything seeing as nothing leaves me anaphylactic, its just not worth the pain to eat an apple because the pain before the inevitable explosions isn't worth it. Otherwise i'm good to eat most things as long as I don't go crazy about spicy/acidic foods. At this point my body doesn't crave foods that make me ill because I see it kind of like a conditioned response, eat this be in pain... nope that's yucky now I don't want it. My only weakness is caffeine.
> 
> Good news is (and yes me and my friend did have this discussion lol) the good thing about having a intolerance lie lactose or fructose is: if you ever get backed up you don't need to wait or take laxatives just eat an apple (or a little milk in her case)


Leaky gut is most people's problems these days. Once the gut gets leaky, things start to go south. The older we get the worse the reactions or the wider the variety of foods we react to. The good news is leaky gut is fixable. Bad news is, it's not an overnight or short fix. It can take 6-18 months depending on the person. But once it's back to normal, things REALLY improve. But the fructose sensitivity definitely sounds like FODMAPS but it could be leaky gut as well since you have a wheat gluten issue to. 
What makes it hard for some people is, one exposure to a good their body isn't a fan of can sometimes go unnoticed or be otherwise uneventful. Then they eat something they are normally fine with and have an unpleasant reaction and think it's just the one food when it may not be the case. The gut may normally handle THAT food fine but something else caused the gut/immune system to be on alert and it went unnoticed. Then bam! It goes whacko on something else you eat. Grains and dairy are the main gut irritating perps. Unless of course there is also a FODMAPS issue. The majority of heartburn is caused from grains and dairy but we are encouraged to eat those offending foods frequently. 
I've learned I pay dearly when I eat grains or dairy. Too bad I didn't learn that until I was in my 30's LOL. 
I had major reflux and ulcers at 15 yrs old and the advice I was given was less acidic and spicy food. Those were not the actual perps. Sure, I had heartburn when I consumed those foods but that's because they contained grains and dairy so it was just more unpleasant heartburn.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Probably beats that nasty liquid stuff the doctors will give you.
> I have NOT gotten any, but I did know someone who did


If its the oil stuff my parents used to have to feed it to me when I was little... apparently as a child I thought going to the bathroom was optional


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I also subscribe to the 'tough love' approach. I eat whatever and my body deals with it.


I like wording it that way. I think. I will use it myself.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

haha I'm young and i can eat whatever i want!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Morning Nick


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Morning Nick


morning.


----------



## Elohi

I prefer my restrictive diet because it keeps me a healthy lean weight without much effort. No grains. Very little dairy, usually in the form of hard cheeses. When I don't follow my restrictions, I bloat, get heartburn, and don't fit into my clothes quite right. Also, it's a good thing I have this self imposed restrictive diet because I have that MTHFR gene mutation and fortified foods (processed foods) cause a build up of folic acid in my body, as well as a slew of toxins that I am unable to detox in a timely manner.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

@puffy137 said not everyone likes me here


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! !!


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Hey I didn't say I've done it! Just that its a possibility. And I've been trying to use nice words and avoid getting a little too personal.


 
I was talking about the cat nibbling...weird


----------



## Jacqui

I don't have enough control for a restrictive diet. I love all the not good for you food.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> haha I'm young and i can eat whatever i want!!!!!!!!


Good Morning Nick.

You do enjoy what ever you like to eat. One day you will know what we are talking about. Time and age will get you. No worries......They will come and get you. 

But enjoy your morning.........


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Leaky gut is most people's problems these days. Once the gut gets leaky, things start to go south. The older we get the worse the reactions or the wider the variety of foods we react to. The good news is leaky gut is fixable. Bad news is, it's not an overnight or short fix. It can take 6-18 months depending on the person. But once it's back to normal, things REALLY improve. But the fructose sensitivity definitely sounds like FODMAPS but it could be leaky gut as well since you have a wheat gluten issue to.
> What makes it hard for some people is, one exposure to a good their body isn't a fan of can sometimes go unnoticed or be otherwise uneventful. Then they eat something they are normally fine with and have an unpleasant reaction and think it's just the one food when it may not be the case. The gut may normally handle THAT food fine but something else caused the gut/immune system to be on alert and it went unnoticed. Then bam! It goes whacko on something else you eat. Grains and dairy are the main gut irritating perps. Unless of course there is also a FODMAPS issue. The majority of heartburn is caused from grains and dairy but we are encouraged to eat those offending foods frequently.
> I've learned I pay dearly when I eat grains or dairy. Too bad I didn't learn that until I was in my 30's LOL.
> I had major reflux and ulcers at 15 yrs old and the advice I was given was less acidic and spicy food. Those were not the actual perps. Sure, I had heartburn when I consumed those foods but that's because they contained grains and dairy so it was just more unpleasant heartburn.


 I actually don't have a wheat/gluten problem, or at least not that I know of, I've had it suggested to me to try to avoid gluten for a week and see what happens since i'm often in pain. 

I'm only 21 I shouldn't have these issues already!!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! !!


Morning Steven


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> Hey I didn't say I've done it! Just that its a possibility. And I've been trying to use nice words and avoid getting a little too personal.


Hahaha! I just read an article about why humans feel the need to nibble and pretend bite cute things, like babies and pets. It was interesting. It's a very weird mechanism to help us cope with an intense feeling that has roots closely linked to aggression. So we want to nom on cute things. We are a bunch of upright, opposable thumbed weirdos. LOL


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> I was talking about the cat nibbling...weird


 hey people do if with children fingers so i'm not seeing the huge difference there lol


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> I actually don't have a wheat/gluten problem, or at least not that I know of, I've had it suggested to me to try to avoid gluten for a week and see what happens since i'm often in pain.
> 
> I'm only 21 I shouldn't have these issues already!!


The majority of people who have gluten sensitivity and cross reactivity do not show it in lab work because it's not an "allergy". It's from leaky gut which is not the same as an allergic reaction but can be just as ugly and obviously varies in intensity from exposure to exposure and person to person. Sometimes I have no reaction to gluten. Sometimes I end up feeling very hungover and sick.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> hey people do if with children fingers so i'm not seeing the huge difference there lol


With luck though the children may have washed their fingers recently...


----------



## smarch

I have this one hair on the side of my face that I guess never got the memo that I font have a Y chromosome and decides to keep growing, just yanked it again because I happened to touch my face and felt it... and thus I have officially shaved off my "beard" lol


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> The majority of people who have gluten sensitivity and cross reactivity do not show it in lab work because it's not an "allergy". It's from leaky gut which is not the same as an allergic reaction but can be just as ugly and obviously varies in intensity from exposure to exposure and person to person. Sometimes I have no reaction to gluten. Sometimes I end up feeling very hungover and sick.


Oh and there are some theories that what people think is a gluten sensitivity is actually a glyphosate reaction (round up). Because farms are encouraged to spray the mature wheat with round up to kill the vegetation to make it easier to harvest. Apparently it's much easier on machinery if it's dead and dried up than live. They really need to look into that because we all know round up is not something we want to eat.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> With luck though the children may have washed their fingers recently...


 Well my cat is always "washing" his hands... but this is coming from an animal who also licks their butt...


----------



## Elohi

I really don't want to go out in the cold to harvest weeds but my tortoises want more food.


----------



## Elohi

I went to get Lady October for her morning soak and she was one step ahead of me...soaking herself. Lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

We're having another storm in the Mid-East. Storm Jana:
Dome of Rock in East-Jerusalem, Occupied Palestinian Territories:


Zaatari Refugge camp, Jordan:




Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates:


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Oh and there are some theories that what people think is a gluten sensitivity is actually a glyphosate reaction (round up). Because farms are encouraged to spray the mature wheat with round up to kill the vegetation to make it easier to harvest. Apparently it's much easier on machinery if it's dead and dried up than live. They really need to look into that because we all know round up is not something we want to eat.


 Oh goodness I didn't know they did that! that's DEFINATELY NOT something I want to be eating! Why would they do that!? Talk about stupid solutions...


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> Oh goodness I didn't know they did that! that's DEFINATELY NOT something I want to be eating! Why would they do that!? Talk about stupid solutions...


They also upped the legal allowable limit of glyphosate in food like a yr or so ago.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Oh goodness I didn't know they did that! that's DEFINATELY NOT something I want to be eating! Why would they do that!? Talk about stupid solutions...



Because money


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> Oh goodness I didn't know they did that! that's DEFINATELY NOT something I want to be eating! Why would they do that!? Talk about stupid solutions...


http://rt.com/usa/monsanto-glyphosate-roundup-epa-483/

And I guess it was more like 2 yrs ago.


----------



## Elohi

Mm mm good. Not.


----------



## HLogic

Elohi said:


> Oh and there are some theories that what people think is a gluten sensitivity is actually a glyphosate reaction (round up). Because farms are encouraged to spray the mature wheat with round up to kill the vegetation to make it easier to harvest. Apparently it's much easier on machinery if it's dead and dried up than live. They really need to look into that because we all know round up is not something we want to eat.



Glyphosate is used as a ripener in many grass and grain agricultural settings. It is used in very dilute solution usually not for the purpose of killing grass or weeds but to force a rapid final 'maturation', specifically carbohydrate production, of the crop in question. Wheat is already dead when harvested.

http://www.lsuagcenter.com/en/crops...rcane-Ripener-Recommendations--Glyphosate.htm
http://geneticliteracyproject.org/2...sate-make-wheat-toxic-science-farmers-say-no/

I'm not saying there isn't potential issues with it use but the trend is to overstate and let imaginations run wild...


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Because money


 because cancer?


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> Are you eating right now? If not I will tell you. The white part of the eye is called the Scalera. It is like a sack or a balloon. and all the other stuff like the IRS and the retina in the cornea etc. are in the sack. They basically took everything out of the sack and replaced it with a plastic thing that keeps the RA round so that the eyelid and the sclera do not shrink. The muscles are still attached to the Squara so the "Ieye" moves when the other one moves. But right now that movement hurts. It's probably easier to understand if you look up Ieye anatomy.



Wow....sending good thoughts and well-wishes your way. Get well soon.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> because cancer?


not funny


----------



## bouaboua

HLogic said:


> Glyphosate is used as a ripener in many grass and grain agricultural settings. It is used in very dilute solution usually not for the purpose of killing grass or weeds but to force a rapid final 'maturation', specifically carbohydrate production, of the crop in question. Wheat is already dead when harvested.
> 
> http://www.lsuagcenter.com/en/crops...rcane-Ripener-Recommendations--Glyphosate.htm
> http://geneticliteracyproject.org/2...sate-make-wheat-toxic-science-farmers-say-no/
> 
> I'm not saying there isn't potential issues with it use but the trend is to overstate and let imaginations run wild...


WOW! ! !! 

This is way, way, way over my league. I'm glad we have some educated people on the forum........

@russian/sulcata/tortoise This is where you want/need to be! ! ! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> WOW! ! !!
> 
> This is way, way, way over my league. I'm glad we have some educated people on the forum........
> 
> @russian/sulcata/tortoise This is where you want/need to be! ! ! ! !


what?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?


Education...........


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Education...........


whats that?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats that?


The future of America.......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> The future of America.......


i heard of this america, what is it?


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @puffy137 said not everyone likes me here



Naughty boy! Puff said they all like you but also enjoy sparring with you as a younger sibling . Now be a good chap & behave.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i heard of this america, what is it?


You dxxb xxx. You just like to be one........

That is OK. We will treat you like one.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Mm mm good. Not.
> View attachment 119151


 This is why I love gardening, or buying local, I know whats been used, I don't like the idea of food chemicals or antibiotics and stuff.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> not funny


 It wasn't supposed to be funny, cancer isn't funny. my grammy died of cancer. 
just get frustrated that money comes over health


----------



## smarch

@russian/sulcata/tortoise you have to have at least heard if not read all or at least part of The Jungle by Upton Sinclair about the meat packing industry in history, how rotting meat would be ground up and used anyways and all sorts of nasty things. Most of this may have ended but now chemicals are the problem, and these don't make use sick like the meats being old used to make people throw up or similar, this causes cancers, its the new age problem that companies are again overlooking for money. 
By the way if you haven't read The Jungle, despite its historical origins and being a classic you'd probably like it if you gave it a chance, I enjoyed reading it for fun.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hello!!


----------



## smarch

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Hello!!


 Hello, happy Friday!


----------



## smarch

Anyone have nice lunch plans? Me and my dad always go out to lunch on Fridays (we work together) and since its school vacation week we're meeting my mum brother and sister at papa ginos for pizza today


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @puffy137 said not everyone likes me here


She's right I hate your guts! LoL haha


----------



## smarch

its almost noon but i'm already ready to curl up in my new comfy pants from school and nap, or relax in front of the TV... or work I don't care, I just want to be wearing the pants!!!

I totally bought said pants on Wednesday because I was at the school wearing jeans, it was 4:00 I was going to be there until 8 and I was sick of wearing the jeans  Worth It!


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> She's right I hate your guts! LoL haha


 ewww who would like guts those are all yucky


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> She's right I hate your guts! LoL haha


OH.......

We all LOVE that little newt!!!!

Yes we do...


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

smarch said:


> Anyone have nice lunch plans? Me and my dad always go out to lunch on Fridays (we work together) and since its school vacation week we're meeting my mum brother and sister at papa ginos for pizza today


I might go to Panera for my lunch break today? Haha kind of boring


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


> OH.......
> 
> We all LOVE that little newt!!!!
> 
> Yes we do...
> View attachment 119156


If I seen Newt swinger sitting on a small stick, I'd step on him . Haha


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> haha I'm young and i can eat whatever i want!!!!!!!!


Doesn't work that way. Many people are born with allergies.
I'm allergic to celery, but I eat it anyway because it's delicious 
EDIT- I mean, not serious, I can deal with itchy gums!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I wish I was allergic to celery... good excuse not to eat it!


----------



## mike taylor

So @yvonne how many tortoises do you get in a year? You do yard checks because California makes you or you make you? I was just wondering . Because I have been saving cash to start a nonprofit rescue .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I wish I was allergic to celery... good excuse not to eat it!


But it's so good!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> If I seen Newt swinger sitting on a small stick, I'd step on him . Haha


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> If I seen Newt swinger sitting on a small stick, I'd step on him . Haha


Now.............I developed that urge too.


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon all


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon all


Hi, how's your day going?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon all


I just had my breakfast and coffee. and It's afternoon already................??

Time for a nap perhaps??


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Hi, how's your day going?



Truth... frustrated and thinking pounding my head against a brick wall might be a good option.

How about you?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I just had my breakfast and coffee. and It's afternoon already................??
> 
> Time for a nap perhaps??



Well if you would get up earlier....


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Truth... frustrated and thinking pounding my head against a brick wall might be a good option.
> 
> How about you?



Same as yours, lol


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Well if you would get up earlier....


Up at 6:00 AM as always. China are all in holiday mode. My enclosure are completed. Gloomy day today.  makes my tired. Only thing that need to do today is to go to Costco to order her/wife's reading glasses.

Who want a hot-dog from Costco?? It is all process meat with chemical but taste good.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Same as yours, lol



Sorry. *hugs* Hopefully it's just a momentary situation for you.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Up at 6:00 AM as always. China are all in holiday mode. My enclosure are completed. Gloomy day today.  makes my tired. Only thing that need to do today is to go to Costco to order her/wife's reading glasses.
> 
> Who want a hot-dog from Costco?? It is all process meat with chemical but taste good.



I have never been to a Costco. Can I have one with onions and pickle relish?


----------



## Jacqui

Steven, what is your wife's name? I can never remember it.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Steven, what is your wife's name? I can never remember it.


Irene...


----------



## smarch

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I might go to Panera for my lunch break today? Haha kind of boring


 We go to Panera sometimes too! I'm like in love with the mac&cheese, but mostly just get a caeser salad instead. Its my go to place on Monday when I have an hour break between classes... though I've yet to have a second Monday class from all this snow...


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I have never been to a Costco. Can I have one with onions and pickle relish?


Then.......this one is yours! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Irene...



Thanks! I need to get that memorized. Can't be going around calling her Steven's wife all the time.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Thanks! I need to get that memorized. Can't be going around calling her Steven's wife all the time.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Then.......this one is yours! ! !
> 
> View attachment 119159



Thanks, even though I am not a fan of mustard. lol


----------



## puffy137

I do wish all my family members were as easy to manage as my tortoises


----------



## Jacqui

So is that your actual lunch in the picture?


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> I do wish all my family members were as easy to manage as my tortoises


Doesn't that make them more interesting and fun though?


----------



## puffy137

Jacqui , Irene will be easy to remember , the song !!! Irene good night Irene , Irene good night , Good night Irene , Good night Irene , I'll see you in my dreams !!! 


Jacqui said:


> Doesn't that make them more interesting and fun though?



*NO!!!!! lol*


----------



## Jacqui

This one is for Legit...




Glad things are going better, so it wasn't a great start, but here's to the pain leaving and things finishing up on a very high note.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm sorry for you Puffy.  family members can be a pain sometimes...


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> Jacqui , Irene will be easy to remember , the song !!! Irene good night Irene , Irene good night , Good night Irene , Good night Irene , I'll see you in my dreams !!!
> 
> 
> *NO!!!!! lol*



Lol I had already had that thought (about the song).

So what is your family doing to drive you up the wall?


----------



## puffy137

Arranged marriage for my son , not going well . His fault not hers. Bloody men !!!


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> Arranged marriage for my son , not going well . His fault not hers. Bloody men !!!



He's not wanting to marry her?


----------



## Abdulla6169

I wrote this just now, criticism welcomed:
*Sacred hallways*
Through the sacred halls
Of books
Covered in a lace—of dust
My hands start
Stroking books' edges 
I pull a book 
My eyes
Recite its words
My fingers
Flip through its pages
My mind, now tired
Starts dozing off:
Time to hibernate.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Then.......this one is yours! ! !
> 
> View attachment 119159


I LOVE Costco.
It's so awesome! +1 for shopping there


----------



## puffy137

I think he's used to being free & doesn't seem capable of making the adjustments that will be needed


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I have never been to a Costco. Can I have one with onions and pickle relish?


Well then... Want me to pick you up?


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> I think he's used to being free & doesn't seem capable of making the adjustments that will be needed



Does he have to marry right now or can it be put off to give him more time to enjoy his freedom?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well then... Want me to pick you up?



Nice offer, but not sure if by the time you get here I could be in a mood for shopping.


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> I think he's used to being free & doesn't seem capable of making the adjustments that will be needed


Let's just hope it goes well....


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I wrote this just now, criticism welcomed:
> 
> View attachment 119160


Wow, I love this place! Sorry, like I said before, I am not one to ask about your writing.


----------



## puffy137

[


AbdullaAli said:


> I wrote this just now, criticism wel
> *Sacred hallways*
> Through the sacred halls
> Of books
> Covered in a lace—of dust
> My hands start
> Stroking books' edges
> I pull a book
> My eyes
> Recite its words
> My fingers
> Flip through its pages
> My mind, now tired
> Starts dozing off:
> Time to hibernate.
> View attachment 119160
> [/
> Excellent poem , well done! Is that the British Library?


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> I think he's used to being free & doesn't seem capable of making the adjustments that will be needed


My philosophy in life:
Parents satisfaction>"Freedom".
Clearly the former is more important.


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> [


I don't know, just a photo from the net  but it's a great library.


----------



## puffy137

Jacqui said:


> Does he have to marry right now or can it be put off to give him
> 
> more time to enjoy his freedom?


 I think he's had long enough , he is approaching middle age. How much longer should he have !!!???


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> I think he's had long enough , he is approaching middle age. How much longer should he have !!!???



Until he is ready perhaps? Some folks seem to be happier never getting married.


----------



## smarch

Definitely in caffeine crash... like literally my head may fall on my desk at any minute! I just want my comfy pants! I'm really not a fan of jeans, its not that theyre uncomfy its just theyre not comfy lol


----------



## Jacqui

I know nothing about your culture and what all is required as far as the arranged marriages go and such, so please don't take my questions and comments in the wrong way. I don't mean to come off as argumentative or anything.


----------



## Heather H

Hi ya everyone


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Definitely in caffeine crash... like literally my head may fall on my desk at any minute! I just want my comfy pants! I'm really not a fan of jeans, its not that theyre uncomfy its just theyre not comfy lol



Lol poor kid.


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> Hi ya everyone



Good afternoon Heather. How's everything in your world?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hi hi! Only a half an hour until lunch time


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> I think he's had long enough , he is approaching middle age. How much longer should he have !!!???


Maybe he doesn't want to marry her? Maybe he doesn't want the responsibility? I just hope this turns out well. What part of his "freedom" does he not want to lose?


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> Good afternoon Heather. How's everything in your world?


Good ty . It's -5 out. Yucky . You guys all good?


----------



## puffy137

Jacqui said:


> Until he is ready perhaps? Some folks seem to be happier never getting married.


 Yes true , but the girl is lovely & from a good background . She loves him.


Jacqui said:


> I know nothing about your culture and what all is required as far as the arranged marriages go and such, so please don't take my questions and comments in the wrong way. I don't mean to come off as argumentative or anything.



If he had no intention to marry we shouldn't have gone ahead


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> Good ty . It's -5 out. Yucky . You guys all good?



Glad we are just a bit warmer then you are.


----------



## Heather H

puffy137 said:


> Yes true , but the girl is lovely & from a good background . She loves him.
> 
> 
> If he had no intention to marry we shouldn't have gone ahead


Does he love her?


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> Yes true , but the girl is lovely & from a good background . She loves him.



How does he feel about her?


----------



## puffy137

Heather H said:


> Hi ya everyone


Hello Heather


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> Does he love her?



LOL We both asked the same question, just different wording. lol


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> Glad we are just a bit warmer then you are.


Lucky you. I'm so sick of this cold. Can't get Charlie until it's over 50


----------



## Abdulla6169

Heather H said:


> Does he love her?


Most important question yet, in my opinion.


----------



## puffy137

Heather H said:


> Does he love her?


 Only seen her twice , but they have spoken on the phone a lot.


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> Only seen her twice , but they have spoken on the phone a lot.



Is so little contact normal in these cases?


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> Lucky you. I'm so sick of this cold. Can't get Charlie until it's over 50



And waiting for that day is driving you crazy huh?


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Noel!! 
*waves*


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> So @yvonne how many tortoises do you get in a year? You do yard checks because California makes you or you make you? I was just wondering . Because I have been saving cash to start a nonprofit rescue .



My operation is just small potatoes. Last year I took in a little over 100 animals. Most of them were sulcatas, next in line were male desert tortoises, then box turtles (3-toe).

I do yard checks because I want to be sure the tortoise is going to a safe place. And while I'm walking around looking at the fence, the gates, etc. I'm getting a feeling for the person and if they really understand what they're getting into.


----------



## Heather H

puffy137 said:


> Hello Heather


Hi


----------



## puffy137

Jacqui said:


> How does he feel about her?



He seems ambivalent at the moment . Personally I don't get arranged marriages . Another son of mine met his wife at work , they fell in love , were friends for 2 years before they married , & have been happy ever since.


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> And waiting for that day is driving you crazy huh?


Just a bit .


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi Noel!!
> *waves*


Hi Jacqui


----------



## puffy137

Jacqui said:


> Is so little contact normal in these cases?



Yes , that is the norm.


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all  *stretching from my nap*


----------



## puffy137

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all  *stretching from my nap*



Hello AZ


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> Yes , that is the norm.



If he backs out is there a penalty to pay or anything?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all  *stretching from my nap*



How was work? Can't recall which days you have off.


----------



## AZtortMom

puffy137 said:


> Hello AZ


Hi Puff


----------



## puffy137

Jacqui said:


> If he backs out is there a penalty to pay or anything?


No , no penalty , only a feeling of shame that we put them through all this for nothing ,


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Lol poor kid.


 I am! lol.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> How was work? Can't recall which days you have off.


Busy, but uneventful it always feels like the ultimate game of hot potato


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Busy, but uneventful it always feels like the ultimate game of hot potato



As long as you don't play with fumes again.


----------



## puffy137

Anyway , sorry to have involved you all in my troubles . Tomorrow is another day , Heigh Ho . Keep calm & carry on.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> As long as you don't play with fumes again.


LOL no kidding, huh?


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> Anyway , sorry to have involved you all in my troubles . Tomorrow is another day , Heigh Ho . Keep calm & carry on.



We enjoy sharing the problems of others, makes own on lives feel less painful at times.


----------



## AZtortMom

puffy137 said:


> Anyway , sorry to have involved you all in my troubles . Tomorrow is another day , Heigh Ho . Keep calm & carry on.


No bother, it's all good


----------



## AZtortMom

Why are you frustrated Jacqui?


----------



## smarch

puffy137 said:


> Anyway , sorry to have involved you all in my troubles . Tomorrow is another day , Heigh Ho . Keep calm & carry on.


 Hey its just what we're here for  sometimes you need to rant to some 3rd part individuals.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Hey its just what we're here for  sometimes you need to rant to some 3rd part individuals.



... and sometimes we just need to throw snowballs at members from MA...


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> ... and sometimes we just need to throw snowballs at members from MA...


 You don't want to get in a snowball war with us, we'll bar far win that one! (plus good luck finding snow, we stole it all)


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> You don't want to get in a snowball war with us, we'll bar far win that one! (plus good luck finding snow, we stole it all)



I don't get intimidated easily.


----------



## Jacqui

What I really want is some snow ice cream.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> What I really want is some snow ice cream.


What's that???


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> What's that???



You've never had it?


----------



## Jacqui

I haven't had it since I was a child. It is so yummy!! Of course in this day and age, folks are so scared of eating snow they seldom talk about it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> You've never had it?


I have  I was teasing you about all the snow you have and me never having any here


----------



## puffy137

Jacqui said:


> I haven't had it since I was a child. It is so yummy!! Of course in this day and age, folks are so scared of eating snow they seldom talk about it.


 Thats the first thing an Inuit child is taught ,'never eat yellow snow '!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

It's actually pretty warm right now, compared to yesterday!


----------



## smarch

I've never had snow ice cream (never head of it until this winter) but I still eat snow lol. First blizzard my brother was just chomping on an icicle that came off out swingset! Then again we live in a very rural area with a large yard, the snow and stuff stays clean and the air is relatively clean. They cant really even salt the roads because we live right on a lake.


----------



## Moozillion

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Moozillan, how's your recovery?
> And Momof4, how mr husband?
> And bouaboua of course,


I'm doing quite well, thank you! Got my stitches out yesterday, was given more physical therapy exercises but still forbidden to use my right hand at all (still hurts some). So, DARN: I can't drive, do ANY housework or any cooking etc.  The hubby, my sis and several friends all stepping up to the plate- I feel very loved!!!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

smarch said:


> I've never had snow ice cream (never head of it until this winter) but I still eat snow lol. First blizzard my brother was just chomping on an icicle that came off out swingset! Then again we live in a very rural area with a large yard, the snow and stuff stays clean and the air is relatively clean. They cant really even salt the roads because we live right on a lake.


I just heard about snow ice cream this year too!


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> I wrote this just now, criticism welcomed:
> *Sacred hallways*
> Through the sacred halls
> Of books
> Covered in a lace—of dust
> My hands start
> Stroking books' edges
> I pull a book
> My eyes
> Recite its words
> My fingers
> Flip through its pages
> My mind, now tired
> Starts dozing off:
> Time to hibernate.
> View attachment 119160


This is way too deep for me Sir. The simple mind of mine cannot process such complicated reads.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I haven't had it since I was a child. It is so yummy!! Of course in this day and age, folks are so scared of eating snow they seldom talk about it.


Can't say I've had snow icecream, but what we used to do was go and collect snow, pour maple syrup on it, and wait for it to set up.
It took ages, but it was sooo good. 
What is snow icecream


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Can't say I've had snow icecream, but what we used to do was go and collect snow, pour maple syrup on it, and wait for it to set up.
> It took ages, but it was sooo good.
> What is snow icecream


 basically from the video I watched you mix heavy whipping cream, snow and vanilla and it makes ice cream. 

Once in girl scouts we went on this trip to UMASS Amherst and had a little fun physics lesson involving laying on a bed of nails and chemistry lesion where they made ice cream by making the liquid stuff needed for ice cream and mixing in liquid nitrogen to freeze it, since after freezing the stuff it just evaporated. coolest thing EVER!


----------



## smarch

I've been realizing a very sad decision lately (No franklin and I are fine! don't want to alarm anyone) I've wanted a sulcata pretty much since soon after I joined the forum, such personality, the size and basically everything, was willing to make space inside when I eventually have a place (since here in MA winters would absolutely require being inside). Unfortunately after a whole lot of realizations it'll never be possible. Not entirely because of the weather, but because I just cant warm even a room of my house that warm, today I walked into work and it was 60° and I thought it was warm... I joke about how I'll keep my house so cold the pipes would probably freeze, I told a co-worker the other day to prevent ice dams just don't use heat use blankets and sweaters, I love cold, I love bundling up and snuggling in sweatpants and sweaters, I open my car roof in 20° weather! I could never peacefully cohabitate with a sulcata


----------



## smarch

And I know people do barns, but that would be way too much energy to heat here, it would have to be practically insulated and constructed like a house and wouldn't be worth the effort for a sulcata that would thrive better south where it could always be outside. I'll just keep a bunch of Russians, the mini-sulcata of tortoises (gotta admit the personalities are close!)


----------



## Elohi

Back from having lunch with my husband and youngest kidlet. We had Greek food and it was pretty good. I've laid the little one down for a nap that she protested like a true child of mine, and now I'm having a homemade frapp.


----------



## Jacqui

Instead of the whole house, warm just one room


----------



## Jacqui

In my case, I warm the house and just keep my room cold.


----------



## Jacqui

I just finished my Mexican lunch. I miss having my daughter join me.


----------



## smarch

Yeah it would have to be keep house cold warm one room... how does that work? Or can an individual room have a thermostat of its own? I may have just not thought about how houses work...


----------



## Jacqui

Was it a special occasion? Sounds like you enjoyed yourself. So happy for you.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I just finished my Mexican lunch. I miss having my daughter join me.


  I can image how that must be, I wouldn't know what to do if I didn't have lunch with my dad on Fridays... that must be how he feels on days I take off for school things. This spring break I think i'm going with a group from school to help with a build for habitat for humanity


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I just finished my Mexican lunch. I miss having my daughter join me.


My wife and I are just finished our cup noodle lunch. She is on the mission of getting all the torts outside for the sun. So we settled for a quick lunch. 

Time for torts bathing.......


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> My wife and I are just finished our cup noodle lunch. She is on the mission of getting all the torts outside for the sun. So we settled for a quick lunch.
> 
> Time for torts bathing.......


 Sounds like a good lunch date  although cup of noodles are gross to me because I prefer mine not soup, so when I add less water or try to strain it gets too strong/salty, but my stovetop ramen comes out good, that's my cooking skill: ramen lol all of the college skills I need


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## AZtortMom

I just finished having lunch with my hubby. 
He's napping.  he had a busy day at work


----------



## AZtortMom

smarch said:


> Sounds like a good lunch date  although cup of noodles are gross to me because I prefer mine not soup, so when I add less water or try to strain it gets too strong/salty, but my stovetop ramen comes out good, that's my cooking skill: ramen lol all of the college skills I need


Now I want noodles!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

So many lunches! I skipped lunch today


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Yeah it would have to be keep house cold warm one room... how does that work? Or can an individual room have a thermostat of its own? I may have just not thought about how houses work...



Look up 'ductless mini split'.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Look up 'ductless mini split'.


 Thanks 

I could just simplify life and only heat the one room lol... no one would visit me, but then again I already told my family when I get an apartment I'll have one lazyboy chair and visitors can figure it out for themselves lol.


----------



## mike taylor

I just got out of the doctors office . I had to get a shot in the back . Hurting your back sucks . I have never had any back problems . I was working on the new run shoveling mulch and pulled something . The pain is intense .


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> I just got out of the doctors office . I had to get a shot in the back . Hurting your back sucks . I have never had any back problems . I was working on the new run shoveling mulch and pulled something . The pain is intense .


Sorry to hear that Mike. Ask your wife to walk on your back to give you a massage and take a hot shower. You will be good as new in no time. 

Hahaha......


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> I just got out of the doctors office . I had to get a shot in the back . Hurting your back sucks . I have never had any back problems . I was working on the new run shoveling mulch and pulled something . The pain is intense .


Oh no! I hope you feel better Mike. I pulled my back a few years ago and I know that pain. 
Take it easy man


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> I wrote this just now, criticism welcomed:
> *Sacred hallways*
> Through the sacred halls
> Of books
> Covered in a lace—of dust
> My hands start
> Stroking books' edges
> I pull a book
> My eyes
> Recite its words
> My fingers
> Flip through its pages
> My mind, now tired
> Starts dozing off:
> Time to hibernate.
> View attachment 119160



WOW! This conjures up beautiful images!
Again, very powerful work! Very vivid! So nice!

I have only 1 possibility.
The poem progresses beautifully from seeing the book, to touching the book to reading its words- moving along nicely in a way that makes me want to see what comes next. 
"Time to hibernate" feels a little abrupt- like a sudden, cold, jarring ending. 
Something that ties together the magic of the books and your dozing mind might fit?

Maybe following the phrase "Starts dozing off" with something like
"Drifting along with the words" or
"Pages flutter through my dreams" or
"The words trickle through my dreams" etc

Regardless what you decide, you really have a beautiful way with words!
You are a natural poet!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I just got out of the doctors office . I had to get a shot in the back . Hurting your back sucks . I have never had any back problems . I was working on the new run shoveling mulch and pulled something . The pain is intense .



Ouch! Sorry. Every so often I get a muscle spasm that incapacitates me for a couple days. Having back pain is no fun.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I just got out of the doctors office . I had to get a shot in the back . Hurting your back sucks . I have never had any back problems . I was working on the new run shoveling mulch and pulled something . The pain is intense .


 Mike ouch! I wonder if our tortoises realize the pain we go through for them.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

het


----------



## Jacqui

Evening Nick


----------



## bouaboua

Evening Newt......

No, 

Nick! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> het



See this one yet? Painted turtle maybe for adoption. 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/first-rescue-of-2015.112737/#post-1047110


----------



## mike taylor

I'm awake now filling better . But still hurts a little . Thanks for the well wishes . Yvonne make Newt swinger give a report on our constitutional rights. Before you give him the turtle . Haha


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> I'm awake now filling better . But still hurts a little . Thanks for the well wishes . Yvonne make Newt swinger give a report on our constitutional rights. Before you give him the turtle . Haha


I'm glad you're feeling better now. It is no fun being in pain. I think you have the right idea, make Nick work for that turtle  oh my God I am so glad I went back to doublecheck what I just dictated, you won't even believe what Siri put down. I would be kicked off the form! anyway, I'm glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> I'm glad you're feeling better now. It is no fun being in pain. I think you have the right idea, make Nick work for that turtle  oh my God I am so glad I went back to doublecheck what I just dictated, you won't even believe what Siri put down. I would be kicked off the form! anyway, I'm glad you're feeling better.


But I want to see what you wrote


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> But I want to see what you wrote


Instead of Nick it wrote the slang Version of the N word. Siri needs a hearing aid. i'm not taking the heavy duty pain meds anymore so I'm not slurring my speech  and I have never use that word. I'm just really glad I checked.


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> Instead of Nick it wrote the slang Version of the N word. Siri needs a hearing aid. i'm not taking the heavy duty pain meds anymore so I'm not slurring my speech  and I have never use that word. I'm just really glad I checked.


Ohhhhh oops


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Instead of Nick it wrote the slang Version of the N word. Siri needs a hearing aid. i'm not taking the heavy duty pain meds anymore so I'm not slurring my speech  and I have never use that word. I'm just really glad I checked.


lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And Newt laughed…


----------



## tortdad

@mike taylor 

I sent you a pm to tell you I left you a voicemail. Hit me back


----------



## mike taylor

leigti said:


> Instead of Nick it wrote the slang Version of the N word. Siri needs a hearing aid. i'm not taking the heavy duty pain meds anymore so I'm not slurring my speech  and I have never use that word. I'm just really glad I checked.


So it said make that n word work . Your phone is a racist . Haha apple products are racist .


----------



## Jacqui

Yeah that might have raised a few eyebrows.


----------



## Heather H

Where can I find moss sheets and are they safe for tortoises?


----------



## Heather H

Heather H said:


> Where can I find moss sheets and are they safe for tortoises?


I made a second story. I wanted to make this the feeding area. I was going to put a moss sheet down and then put his feeding tile on it. To try to keep this area a bit cleaner for him.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I just got out of the doctors office . I had to get a shot in the back . Hurting your back sucks . I have never had any back problems . I was working on the new run shoveling mulch and pulled something . The pain is intense .


 Make sure you bring your boys with you tomorrow then because if you even think about trying to pick up this metal yourself I will kick you in the no-no's


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Make sure you bring your boys with you tomorrow then because if you even think about trying to pick up this metal yourself I will kick you in the no-no's


You tell him.


----------



## tortdad

I've got some left over stuff on my Jobsite for his tortoise enclosure and his buddies hog pen but now I get to load it myself. Curse you mike! Just kidding buddy, I've got you covered


----------



## mike taylor

We are bringing backup .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

yo


----------



## mike taylor

Yoyoyoyo! Bro!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Yoyoyoyo! Bro!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

are lobsters real animals?


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> Yeah that might have raised a few eyebrows.


The only funny part would've been able to see behind the scenes as all the moderators tripped over themselves to erase it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> The only funny part would've been able to see behind the scenes as all the moderators tripped over themselves to erase it.


hows your face going?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hows your face going?


What?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> What?


hows the surgery wound thing on your face?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hows the surgery wound thing on your face?


It is called an eye. and it is feeling a little better. Thank you.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> It is called an eye. and it is feeling a little better. Thank you.


thats good.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 119261


I don't know exactly what to say.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 119261


what is wrong with you?


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> I don't know exactly what to say.


I'm glad you are back  don't over do it


----------



## leigti

I won't. I look on here for short spurts and then just come back later.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I won't. I look on here for short spurts and then just come back later.


ieigti respond to the PM!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ieigti respond to the PM!!!!


Where is the please?


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ieigti respond to the PM!!!!


Maybe she doesn't want to.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ieigti respond to the PM!!!!


I just did, patients boy patients. I don't sit on this darn phone all day long you know.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

im watching videos of people popping cysts!!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im watching videos of people popping cysts!!


Typical teenage boy. go watch some educational videos. Do some research on your future career so you can afford all the tortoises you want.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Typical teenage boy. go watch some educational videos. Do some research on your future career so you can afford all the tortoises you want.


i want to move to the Galapagos island an study tortoises for the rest of my life!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

or go to south america and research wild yellow foot red foot hybrids!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

or go to south america and study the different tent tortoises.


----------



## leigti

To make it pay you'll have to have a degree.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> To make it pay you'll have to have a degree.


whats that?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummm Newt,


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummm Newt,
> View attachment 119263


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone still alive?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey what am I?


----------



## Heather H

hi Ken


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey what am I?


you my friend are a little baby caterpillar and one day you will turn into a beautiful sea horse.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you my friend are a little baby caterpillar and one day you will turn into a beautiful sea horse.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you my friend are a little baby caterpillar and one day you will turn into a beautiful sea horse.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What's happening this Friday night, Heather?


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What's happening this Friday night, Heather?


Not much. I'm on here like always  waiting for our next snow storm. How are you ?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

heather how you be liking this tort forum!?


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> heather how you be liking this tort forum!?


I like it a lot. I'm always learning. Helping me not be so scared of getting my baby  .


----------



## Elohi

Hello everyone! How is your Friday evening?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> Hello everyone! How is your Friday evening?


good. how about you?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

does anyone want to play some video games with me I'm really bored?


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> Hello everyone! How is your Friday evening?


Good ty. How's your night?


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> does anyone want to play some video games with me I'm really bored?


Go study  Nick are you supposed to get the storm tomorrow?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Go study  Nick are you supposed to get the storm tomorrow?


the storm?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Hello everyone! How is your Friday evening?


I'm ok. I'm still in a lot of pain from the seizure I had a week ago. I chewed my tongue up pretty good and it seems one uses their tongue all day long. I'm mentally beat too.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm ok. I'm still in a lot of pain from the seizure I had a week ago. I chewed my tongue up pretty good and it seems one uses their tongue all day long. I'm mentally beat too.


that sucks. why do you have them?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heather H said:


> Nick are you supposed to get the storm tomorrow?


Nick is still in California. Here in Oregon it's 48° outside right now. At 8:40pm. 60's during the day…


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the storm?


'm supposed to get a snow storm in ohio. Did t know if pa was gonna get it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> 'm supposed to get a snow storm in ohio. Did t know if pa was gonna get it.


I'm back home in ca now.


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm ok. I'm still in a lot of pain from the seizure I had a week ago. I chewed my tongue up pretty good and it seems one uses their tongue all day long. I'm mentally beat too.


I'm so sorry Ken  rince with warm salt water and aloe juice. Are seizures normal for you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that sucks. why do you have them?


Doctors don't know. Had two big ones 25 years ago and been keeping them controlled with meds. Seems they have come back and yes it does suck. Good thing though, I have them in my sleep, but it's still kinda scary driving to and from work each day.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm back home in ca now.


Oh ok. I was confused


----------



## puffy137

bouaboua said:


> Sorry to hear that Mike. Ask your wife to walk on your back to give you a massage and take a hot shower. You will be good as new in no time.
> 
> Hahaha......


Walking on peoples backs & aching legs is the arab way too . I used to have to stand on my Mother -in -laws feet


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Doctors don't know. Had two big ones 25 years ago and been keeping them controlled with meds. Seems they have come back and yes it does suck. Good thing though, I have them in my sleep, but it's still kinda scary driving to and from work each day.


when i use to work in a species needs class some of the kids had seizures everyday!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My daughters boyfriend sent me this, I thought it was pretty funny…
You need to work on your sex moves. Apparently Karen thinks it was a seizure you had last night...


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> when i use to work in a species needs class some of the kids had seizures everyday!


Nick thank you for saying special needs ....hugs


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Doctors don't know. Had two big ones 25 years ago and been keeping them controlled with meds. Seems they have come back and yes it does suck. Good thing though, I have them in my sleep, but it's still kinda scary driving to and from work each day.


Try Epson salt in a warm bath also. And stay hydrated, water and Gatorade etc. it has to be very scary. and your poor wife probably isn't thrilled either. You're probably beating the crap out of her before she can get out of the bed.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Nick thank you for saying special needs ....hugs


im a good child!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Nick thank you for saying special needs ....hugs


i don't want you to hug me cause your gross!


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im a good child!


You are even if you are a brat at times


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Tina, my daughter was 7 and got to go through one back in the day. I woke up wondering why the volunteer fire department was in the livingroom.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't want you to hug me cause your gross!


Just when you thought he was a caring person……


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> You are even if you are a brat at times


you want to fight!


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> Just when you thought he was a caring person……


I know right. Forget giving him compliments.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you want to fight!
> View attachment 119267


I don't fight with children


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> I don't fight with children


im not a child!


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im not a child!


You are younger than my son. He's still a child. When you are over 18 I will not call you a child


----------



## puffy137

leigti said:


> Just when you thought he was a caring person……


Nicky that was very rude, I see you do have a problem at times.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> Nicky that was very rude, I see you do have a problem at times.


but i was just joking around


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm gonna miss, “2-1/2 Men"


----------



## leigti

Nick, most of the people that you were talking to on here are adults. It is not the same as with your friends where you can insult each other all day long and it is just what you do. It gets old. You can be a very mature person so I suggest you try it. you don't have to play dumb or insult people to be like to hear. You are a very knowledgeable person when it comes to tortoises and I think we all respect that. Now just work on being a little nicer sometimes. There I am done with my soapbox. I am now out of here for a little while.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Nick, most of the people that you were talking to on here are adults. It is not the same as with your friends where you can insult each other all day long and it is just what you do. It gets old. You can be a very mature person so I suggest you try it. you don't have to play dumb or insult people to be like to hear. You are a very knowledgeable person when it comes to tortoises and I think we all respect that. Now just work on being a little nicer sometimes. There I am done with my soapbox. I am now out of here for a little while.


i will try my hardest now to be all mature. I'm throwing. my childish behavior away. sorry if i was really mean to any one.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but i was just joking around


I was not insulted  I won't call you a child but you are still a kid


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i will try my hardest now to be all mature. I'm throwing. my childish behavior away. sorry if i was really mean to any one.


In this thread it's ok to joke around. Have fun.... but not about some things. In the other threads people who don't know what you are like can get very insulted and upset. Like earlier tonight


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im a good child!


But you call yourself a child, see!


----------



## mike taylor

People like us Newt swinger are rare . I'm the same way in real life . I pick on everybody . Me and my buddy alway talk crap to eachother and poeple are like are going to fight . Haha I think your sicko humor is funny . But I still don't like you liberal! Haha Did you start your report?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> People like us Newt swinger are rare . I'm the same way in real life . I pick on everybody . Me and my buddy alway talk crap to eachother and poeple are like are going to fight . Haha I think your sicko humor is funny . But I still don't like you liberal! Haha Did you start your report?


i don't like how your a racist, overly religious, homophobic, gun loving republican! so you promise if i do a report i get 5 hatchling sulcatas?


----------



## mike taylor

So Ken I know how you can stop biting your tongue . Go to sleep with an old nasty wallet in your mouth . Just kidding! When I was a weeee little one I remember having seizures and coming back with someones nasty wallet in my mouth . Man people were stupid .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

what is the report suppose to be on? i forgot.


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but i was just joking around



Well Heather has been kind enough to accept that. She has a big heart. Personally I thought it was rude


----------



## mike taylor

I said one baby! See you liberals are alway wanting more free stuff . Haha Yes I was 100% for reals! I want you to read it and write a report on what you think these great minds had in mind for our country . Don't forget to read your amendments .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

you changed my post! thanks


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I said one baby! See you liberals are alway wanting more free stuff . Haha Yes I was 100% for reals! I want you to read it and write a report on what you think these great minds had in mind for our country . Don't forget to read your amendments .


5 babies or no deal!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

When I was in high school I wanted to go into the military and spend some time in southeast Asia, Well that didn't work out very well. So if I couldn't go over there I decided to bring some of it over here, which meant I needed to get a job to earn enough to live on and support the importation of reptiles and other things from different areas around the war zone,items were cheap and customs was basically non existent..While in school I worked weekends and no school days for a whopping $1.50 an hour for a flooring company. I got a 50 cent raise after graduation. Now I'm getting $80 a week before taxes If I worked any overtime I got $4 an hour for each overtime hour. Soon after getting the raise I was offered a 4 year apprenticeship union construction job starting at $2:80 an hour, with the same overtime option, Even got health care. I bought a brand new yellow 1968 Ford Mustang. I was 17 years old single and living at home with my parents and at that time making plenty of money. Imported reptiles from Asia and Africa.Started a business in 1975 raising and showing reptiles, It was an education center where we did shows to educate mainly school age children about reptiles. Making the animals a business took all the fun out of them. They were now work with very little income and spare time I believe I made the right choice by leaving the business, and just keeping the amimals a hobby._ I worked in the insulation trade until I wanted to retire which was before my 52 birthday.I was going to work another 5 years at a LNG plant but ENRON happened and that project was put on hold_ and is just now starting to go. I never considered going to college. And for me that was the right choice also.You never know where life might take you, just do the best you can where ever you may end up and you may be able to live on a big island and watch tortoises all day.


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't like how your a racist, overly religious, homophobic, gun loving republican! so you promise if i do a report i get 5 hatchling sulcatas?


I'm not a racist! But I am a truck driving gun shooting animal hunting freedom loving red neck American! Haha just an fyi I'm a mixed breed and so is half my family and 90% of all people on earth . So to be a racist I would have to fit in somewhere shouldn't I? I have Mexican American, American Indian, African American, Phillipino American in my family . The funny part is I love them all . Not all conservatives are racist amd overall religious . That is a stereo type . Thats why I want you to read the Declaration of Independence and its amendments. Because I think its wrong to expect immigrants to know this stuff to get a citizens ship but our own citizens have never read it . Most kids your age doesn't even know who our vice president is. Which is a shame.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I'm not a racist! But I am a truck driving gun shooting animal hunting freedom loving red neck American! Haha just an fyi I'm a mixed breed and so is half my family and 90% of all people on earth . So to be a racist I would have to fit in somewhere shouldn't I? I have Mexican American, American Indian, African American, Phillipino American in my family . The funny part is I love them all . Not all conservatives are racist amd overall religious . That is a stereo type . Thats why I want you to read the Declaration of Independence and its amendments. Because I think its wrong to expect immigrants to know this stuff to get a citizens ship but our own citizens have never read it . Most kids your age doesn't even know who our vice president is. Which is a shame.


our vice president is that joe biden dude! i have read the declaration of independence!


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> good. how about you?


Doing pretty good. Tired though.


----------



## mike taylor

Well thats more than I can say for most kids your age . You Googled thr vice-president didn't you? Haha . You have to see I love my country and the rights we have . Alot of places in the world don't have all the stuff we take for granted . I believe all people should be able to have the freedoms we have . To have a choice to drive or walk down the street, to do what they want as long as your not breaking any laws or hurting anybody. Poeple hurt other poeple for what because my choice is better than yours . I don't have one so I'll rob them to get one . I think if you what it need it work hard and get it . If you make good choices now later you will never work a day in your life as long as you are doing something you love . So I don't think I even fit in with the democrats or republicans .


----------



## Elohi

Heather H said:


> Good ty. How's your night?


Good. Glad it's Friday! Well now it's Saturday lol.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm ok. I'm still in a lot of pain from the seizure I had a week ago. I chewed my tongue up pretty good and it seems one uses their tongue all day long. I'm mentally beat too.


Oh **** Cowboy. 
I didn't realize you'd had another. I'm sorry to hear that. I sure hope these things chill out.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Well thats more than I can say for most kids your age . You Googled thr vice-president didn't you? Haha . You have to see I love my country and the rights we have . Alot of places in the world don't have all the stuff we take for granted . I believe all people should be able to have the freedoms we have . To have a choice to drive or walk down the street, to do what they want as long as your not breaking any laws or hurting anybody. Poeple hurt other poeple for what because my choice is better than yours . I don't have one so I'll rob them to get one . I think if you what it need it work hard and get it . If you make good choices now later you will never work a day in your life as long as you are doing something you love . So I don't think I even fit in with the democrats or republicans .


im a good kid i don't break laws!


----------



## mike taylor

Never said you did . I like you a little bit Newt just trying to help you little man . Become a herpetologist and you'll never work one day in your life .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Oh **** Cowboy.
> I didn't realize you'd had another. I'm sorry to hear that. I sure hope these things chill out.


I'm still recovering from last Friday night/Saturday mornings. This was the worst one I've had in 25 yrs. and it really has set me back. Whiner whiner.


----------



## Heather H

I was raised in several countries from the time I was 5 to 16. When I was 9 part of my hair was showing in public. I had a guy throw a rock and hit me with it. When I was 16 ,4 armed marines came to our house said. You are bugging out. One bag each. We were taken to an airport in a van. Put on a plane with 3 other families and flow away. Our father's were not with us. We did not know what was going on. I did not hear from my father for 5 weeks. I respect America and enjoy the freedoms I have. I believe people have the right to own weapons, freedom of speech. And I thank those who allow me these freedoms


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm still recovering from last Friday night/Saturday mornings. This was the worst one I've had in 25 yrs. and it really has set me back. Whiner whiner.


How is that a whiner? It sucks.....


----------



## Heather H

Heather H said:


> I was raised in several countries from the time I was 5 to 16. When I was 9 part of my hair was showing in public. I had a guy throw a rock and hit me with it. When I was 16 ,4 armed marines came to our house said. You are bugging out. One bag each. We were taken to an airport in a van. Put on a plane with 3 other families and flow away. Our father's were not with us. We did not know what was going on. I did not hear from my father for 5 weeks. I respect America and enjoy the freedoms I have. I believe people have the right to own weapons, freedom of speech. And I thank those who allow me these freedoms


Never went back there. Did not get to say goodbye to anyone


----------



## Elohi

I definitely don't think our political leanings should be stereotyped too hard because I am a liberal but I 100% think law abiding citizens should be allowed to own/use guns to protect their homes and belongings if need be. But I am way liberal in many other areas. 
I used to vote republican.... Lol

That's as political as I'll get, just describing myself if that's allowed, I know politics is technically not allowed.


----------



## mike taylor

Making fun of it is! Isn't it? Haha to be honest I vote for whomever I fell is doing the right thing . But most are lies anyways .


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Making fun of it is! Isn't it? Haha to be honest I vote for whomever I fell is doing the right thing . But most are lies anyways .


They're just an official signature. Marionette dolls with a pen. It isn't puppets with a pen? LOL


----------



## mike taylor

Yep whatever makes more money .


----------



## Heather H

Well all I'm going to try to sleep. Be well  goodnight


----------



## Elohi

I'm out too. I'm tired but my heart is pounding just hard enough to be distracting as all get out. Hoping I can hurry up and fall asleep so I don't have to deal with it.


----------



## bouaboua

I will go to bed too. Good night TFO, lovely Torts people. Sweet dream and good weekend! ! !


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Tina, my daughter was 7 and got to go through one back in the day. I woke up wondering why the volunteer fire department was in the livingroom.


Probably scared the heck out of the poor kid.


----------



## leigti

But at least she knew what to do.


----------



## leigti

Well I'm hitting the hay also. Good night everybody.


----------



## Kerryann

Our vacation is ending and we are heading home. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## mike taylor

If you had fun you didn't stay long enough but if it was miserable you over stayed .


----------



## Kerryann

mike taylor said:


> If you had fun you didn't stay long enough but if it was miserable you over stayed .


This is the longest vacation I have had in as long as I can remember. It's crazy because I have like over five weeks of vacation time and I barely use two weeks a year. Last year I barely took a week.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello


----------



## Kerryann

I'm stuck in Miami traffic


----------



## HLogic

Kerryann said:


> I'm stuck in Miami traffic



You should be driving not posting. Those nutz on the MIA roads are not to be trusted!


----------



## Kerryann

HLogic said:


> You should be driving not posting. Those nutz on the MIA roads are not to be trusted!


My husband is driving


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Kerryann said:


> I'm stuck in Miami traffic


that sucks.


----------



## Kerryann

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that sucks.


Yes there's a whole lotta traffic for no reason


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i woke up at 6 then i realized its Saturday..... good night


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Kerryann said:


> Yes there's a whole lotta traffic for no reason


Nice  How was('s) the vacation?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello, TFO

Here's something for the more-for-dogs folks


----------



## Kerryann

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nice  How was('s) the vacation?


It was so much fun. My favorite time was when we were in key west.


----------



## Kerryann

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello, TFO
> 
> Here's something for the more-for-dogs folks
> View attachment 119280


Too funny


----------



## Moozillion

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't want you to hug me cause your gross!


Hi, Nick! 
I guessed you were joking here because you put the little winking face at the end- good move!
If you just keep adding that, or adding (jk!) at the end, it will help us see when you're just kidding! 
When I think you're serious, I get annoyed because I think you're being rude or mean. But when I think you're joking, you're often pretty funny!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Maybe @russian/sulcata/tortoise should make "JK" his signature... Then, if he says something mean (or arbitrary) then we'll automatically think it's a joke. 
This idea is @Moozillion's, an ingenious one!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Yes there's a whole lotta traffic for no reason



That seems normal for most traffic tie ups.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!*


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey Jacqui! How are you this morning?


----------



## Jacqui

Hi! *waves* Doing okay. Was glad to see we didn't get the snow last night and this morning, though cold the sun is shining. I am thinking about going into another town to WalMart and getting a pair of tires for the front of the car I am using. How are you? How did your busy week at school go?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Kerryann said:


> It was so much fun. My favorite time was when we were in key west.


Warm and toasty 
I'm glad you had fun!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi Jacqui


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi Jacqui



Howdy!!  Plans for your day?


----------



## bouaboua

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Nick!
> I guessed you were joking here because you put the little winking face at the end- good move!
> If you just keep adding that, or adding (jk!) at the end, it will help us see when you're just kidding!
> When I think you're serious, I get annoyed because I think you're being rude or mean. But when I think you're joking, you're often pretty funny!


You are just too kind. 

I had the same hope before, but.........reality hurts.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> *Good morning!*


Good Morning My Lady! ! ! !


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> That seems normal for most traffic tie ups.


I think there may have been an accident but by time we got to clear roads it must have been cleared up.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning My Lady! ! ! !



Why good morning Steven! Since your box is all done, what are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Why good morning Steven! Since your box is all done, what are your plans for the weekend?



That is the issue. The night box are completed on Wednesday, my wife and I are bore and felt tired all day for the past couple days. 

We will go to South San Francisco for a special Christian meeting this morning at 10. Then come home to give soak to all the torts in the afternoon. Should be a fun day.

We get very sunny already at 7:00 AM already. This is a good day for all our torts.


----------



## Jacqui

Enjoy yourselves and drive carefully.


----------



## Yvonne G

Heather H said:


> You are even if you are a brat at times



Yes, his smart mouth got him in trouble with @A Carson a while ago. I had to delete almost a whole thread and poor Alisha threatened to leave the Forum because of him. 

Not everyone understands you, Little Nicky Poo. Behave yourself on the rest of the Forum.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm gonna miss, “2-1/2 Men"



I don't normally watch that show, but I had to watch the finale. It was very disappointing.


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> I don't normally watch that show, but I had to watch the finale. It was very disappointing.


I saw the ending on some news channel. It was kinda boring


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning, everyone!

My daughter's boss has been allowing her to bring home the lettuces, apples and things not used the previous week at the school and she brings them over for my tortoises. Last night my daughter asked me to video the tortoises eating the school's left-overs so she can show her boss. So she came over bright and early to bring me her new smart phone to do the video. Brrrr, it's cold out there. Yesterday she brought me a big box of individually packed sliced apples. So last night as I was watching TV I opened a bunch of the packs getting ready to feed them this a.m. So when she brought me her phone I saw that the Aldabs were out and I told her why didn't she just do the video herself? So she did. But I still didn't get out of it. She wants me to video the rest of the tortoises eating the school's left-overs. I won't be doing that until it gets a bit warmer out there.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Howdy!!  Plans for your day?


Not much  How about you? Saw you didn't get snow.


----------



## bouaboua

this is what we have today.


----------



## Kerryann

bouaboua said:


> this is what we have today.
> 
> View attachment 119305


That looks like palm beach where we are. We are hoping to get near west Virginia


----------



## Moozillion

bouaboua said:


> You are just too kind.
> 
> I had the same hope before, but.........reality hurts.


Methinks our young friend is too protected at home to recognize and appreciate kindness when he sees it, right now. The "School of Hard Knocks" (aka LIFE on his own) may change that later. At least I hope so.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I don't normally watch that show, but I had to watch the finale. It was very disappointing.


I started watching back when it first came out and tried to not miss any episodes. The transition from Charlie to Waldron was perfect. I'll try to find reruns to watch.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I definitely don't think our political leanings should be stereotyped too hard because I am a liberal but I 100% think law abiding citizens should be allowed to own/use guns to protect their homes and belongings if need be. But I am way liberal in many other areas.
> I used to vote republican.... Lol
> 
> That's as political as I'll get, just describing myself if that's allowed, I know politics is technically not allowed.


If I had to describe my political leanings I'd be a Pan-Arab Nationalist.


I neither support the Republicans or the democrats...


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I started watching back when it first came out and tried to not miss any episodes. The transition from Charlie to Waldron was perfect. I'll try to find reruns to watch.


We watched it for a while but I'm not a big tv watcher (which is pretty hilarious when you realize only my kitchen, formal dining and living rooms don't have at least a 55" tv). I can't stay put long enough. But I more listen to shows. The two sitcoms I currently follow are big bang and the one with Tim Allen.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We, too, are followers of, “Big Bang ". Best part is we know some folks that could fill the rolls, we'll give a knowing look to each other and mumble, “Sheldon"...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Then there's Modern Family, a can't miss show.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We, too, are followers of, “Big Bang ". Best part is we know some folks that could fill the rolls, we'll give a knowing look to each other and mumble, “Sheldon"...


I'm married to Sheldon . Sometimes I'm like oy vey that's too real


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Then there's Modern Family, a can't miss show.


Mike's parents watch a lot and are always like did you see _____ this week... Ha so we hear about that one. NPH was in gone girl, which we watched on vacation so they were talking about that show.


----------



## leigti

I like the Big Bang Theory also. I also like the original NCIS. Does anybody remember that spoof comedy called Reno 911? it was a spoof of cops and probably the most politically incorrect show on television. I don't even remember what channel it was on, I always just happened upon it when I was flipping through channels. I love that show. Probably because I know a lot of cops, fireman etc. I am a little embarrassed to admit that I actually liked that show but hey what can I say


----------



## HLogic

Kerryann said:


> That looks like palm beach where we are. We are hoping to get near west Virginia



What part of Palm Beach are you in??? I'm rather familiar with the area and have never seen anything like that anywhere near there (except for the clouds maybe). BTW, WV is a L-O-N-G way away...


----------



## smarch

I just stopped by Nanks enclosure to feed him and I started rubbing his shell a little because I usually do, he doesn't mind it and sit makes me happy. He started backing up after he'd walked by so I thought he wanted more, so hoping he wasn't timid today I put my finger out in front of his chin so he could approach it and maybe me scratch his chin... He had other ideas, I guess my finger looked yummy because he sniffed then "don't mind if I do" *nibble nibble* haha it was cute probably because it didn't hurt, so I picked him up and pointed him to his food lol because he must have been quite hungry <3 he's the greatest


----------



## Kerryann

HLogic said:


> What part of Palm Beach are you in??? I'm rather familiar with the area and have never seen anything like that anywhere near there (except for the clouds maybe). BTW, WV is a L-O-N-G way away...


I'm near Vero beach now. We are headed north on 95. 
Oh for anyone else that road travels, the lighter plug in ovens for like $30 make travel food more healthy and delicious. We got it for winter off roading but we use it anytime we travel now.


----------



## HLogic

If you are trying for WV and have to stop before then (e.g. weather); do so in Mt Sterling or Morehead KY. It's a long barren hilly stretch between there and Ashland, KY or Huntington, WV. Morehead is the last civilization before you hear banjos in the background!


----------



## Kerryann

HLogic said:


> If you are trying for WV and have to stop before then (e.g. weather); do so in Mt Sterling or Morehead KY. It's a long barren hilly stretch between there and Ashland, KY or Huntington, WV. Morehead is the last civilization before you hear banjos in the background!


Eek I dislike not stopping in civilization. Hopefully Mike went on a site and has a dog friendly hotel picked out already


----------



## Jacqui

I wish I were with Jeff this am. He has five hours to kill in Phoenix. I know how I would be trying to spend it.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I wish I were with Jeff this am. He has five hours to kill in Phoenix. I know how I would be trying to spend it.


Working on your tan


----------



## HLogic

Kerryann said:


> Eek I dislike not stopping in civilization. Hopefully Mike went on a site and has a dog friendly hotel picked out already



Lexington or Mt Sterling would be my suggestions. Morehead is the "last chance" option.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Working on your tan


nope. Trying to visit this certain sweet member from there and having Mexican food. My fair skin does not tan.


----------



## HLogic

Jacqui said:


> nope. Trying to visit this certain sweet member from there and having Mexican food. My fair skin does not tan.



You're not spending enough time basking under your UV-B light!


----------



## Kerryann

HLogic said:


> Lexington or Mt Sterling would be my suggestions. Morehead is the "last chance" option.


It doesn't look like we will go through that area. We are talking 95 to 26 to 77. I think it will go Florida, south Carolina, north Carolina, west Virginia, Ohio, Michigan


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, his smart mouth got him in trouble with @A Carson a while ago. I had to delete almost a whole thread and poor Alisha threatened to leave the Forum because of him.
> 
> Not everyone understands you, Little Nicky Poo. Behave yourself on the rest of the Forum.


I think she did leave.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## HLogic

Kerryann said:


> It doesn't look like we will go through that area. We are talking 95 to 26 to 77. I think it will go Florida, south Carolina, north Carolina, west Virginia, Ohio, Michigan



Lots of nice countryside on that route and a different stretch of banjo music between Columbia, SC and Charleston, WV.


----------



## Kerryann

HLogic said:


> Lots of nice countryside on that route and a different stretch of banjo music between Columbia, SC and Charleston, WV.


Ha I have to take a turn driving now


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello


----------



## Yvonne G

I wanted to mention that I really doubt little Nicky Poo will understand what @Turtulas-Len was trying to do for him. But thanks, Len. I think what Leighti says is true. He's protected from the real world and will have to learn his own life lessons. But I enjoyed learning a bit more about you and how you grew up. You're one of my heros, you know. I love reading your posts about the plants you raise.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> I wanted to mention that I really doubt little Nicky Poo will understand what @Turtulas-Len was trying to do for him. But thanks, Len. I think what Leighti says is true. He's protected from the real world and will have to learn his own life lessons. But I enjoyed learning a bit more about you and how you grew up. You're one of my heros, you know. I love reading your posts about the plants you raise.


i understood Tirtulas-Len.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i understood Tirtulas-Len.


I guess I missed the whole thread. Probably best that way.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello


Hello.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I guess I missed the whole thread. Probably best that way.


Was an interesting post in here about Lens past.


----------



## Jacqui

HLogic said:


> You're not spending enough time basking under your UV-B light!


I save that for the important critters.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Look what's in my front yard…


----------



## leigti

Yeah! The first dandelion of the year. We may be the only ones that actually like that.


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Look what's in my front yard…
> View attachment 119320


food woo hoo


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> Hello.


Hi


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> Hi


Hello. I wish I had dandelions in my yard, they will appear soon I hope. I am feeling good enough to start feeling a little stir crazy hanging around the house so I walked to the grocery store, about half a mile. I only bought a few light things because I'm not supposed to be lifting much. I caught a ride Home with a friend. So really not much activity but I'm ready for a nap  it's amazing how week you can get so quickly.


----------



## AZtortMom

Heather H said:


> Hi


Hi *waves*


----------



## smarch

I just got a Nautica jacket at Salvation Army for $1!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

the old immature nicky-poo is dead. i will be mature and nice to people now.


----------



## mike taylor

No! The death of your childhood on an open forum! Thats just crazy talk!


----------



## Heather H

Hi Nick


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

My girl scout cookies arrived today!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Hi Nick.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> No! The death of your childhood on an open forum! Thats just crazy talk!


I will give him the benefit of doubt. 

He is the future of America. I hope!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> My girl scout cookies arrived today!!!


which kinds?


----------



## bouaboua

Hello...


----------



## bouaboua

I like the one in the orange color box. That was many, many years (10 +) ago. Can't remember what kind.........


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't like any of them. They're not sweet enough to suit my palate.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I don't like any of them. They're not sweet enough to suit my palate.


Because you are too Sweet..............Yvonne! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann, you're in Florida? Reminded me of a song, 

“There's sailboats and conch shells and palm trees galore,
But Jimmy Buffett doesn't live in Key West anymore
Sister spare change has a bumper sticker on the door
Says Jimmy Buffett doesn't live in Key West any more"


----------



## Yvonne G




----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I like the one in the orange color box. That was many, many years (10 +) ago. Can't remember what kind.........


was that peanut butter?


----------



## Jacqui

Got to enjoy watching a bald eagle soaring over the village while walking dogs.


----------



## bouaboua

May be....What flavor they have now? It was like only very few back them. I can't remember how they taste what so ever. Been too long....I'm too old.


----------



## leigti

Thin mints are my favorite Girl Scout cookie ever.


----------



## Jacqui

I am not a girl scout, so I don't know.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Thin mints are my favorite Girl Scout cookie ever.


Mine also.


----------



## HLogic

I heard they ran out of thin mints & have delayed delivery of orders.
http://www.eater.com/2015/2/20/8078205/girl-scout-cookies-thin-mint-shortage-2015


----------



## tortdad

So my wife had another project waiting for me when I got home from work. I thought I was lucky when I found out I got to go home after lunch. I knew I was in for more work when she said to meet her at Home Depot. She picked out some wood trim to case out the large 3'6" x 5' mirror in our master bath. I've ct the trim to length and painted it. Tomorrow I can glue it to the mirror and caulk the joints.


----------



## Heather H

When you run out of projects come here. I got tons of plans in my head


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> So my wife had another project waiting for me when I got home from work. I thought I was lucky when I found out I got to go home after lunch. I knew I was in for more work when she said to meet her at Home Depot. She picked out some wood trim to case out the large 3'6" x 5' mirror in our master bath. I've ct the trim to length and painted it. Tomorrow I can glue it to the mirror and caulk the joints.
> View attachment 119347


I use the same decor for my Torts room. All the window and doors are with this trim.


----------



## Heather H

bouaboua said:


> I use the same decor for my Torts room. All the window and doors are with this trim.
> 
> View attachment 119348


Looks great


----------



## tortdad

bouaboua said:


> I use the same decor for my Torts room. All the window and doors are with this trim.
> 
> View attachment 119348



Looks good


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> Looks good


Also.....

Give the credit to my wife. It's her idea. 

I'll tell you........... The Woman....... ( I think they are smarter them us. At least, that is the case in my house). ! ! ! !


----------



## tortdad

Heather H said:


> When you run out of projects come here. I got tons of plans in my head


Our house is barley one year old and I don't think she will ever run out of projects for me. We built it brand new and closed the day before Valentine's Day last year and so far I've painted every room in the house (some twice), tore up the Formica counter tops and replaced with granite, tile back splash, a bunch of ceiling fans and light fixtures, garage shelves, plus a few other items I'm sure I'm forgetting. Next on her list is a sliding barn door going from out master bedroom into the master bath. Then it's tear out the plastic shower in our room and add a second shower head and tile with slate. She also told me today she wants the front door painter red since we have paint left over from Noah's bed.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello.


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> Our house is barley one year old and I don't think she will ever run out of projects for me. We built it brand new and closed the day before Valentine's Day last year and so far I've painted every room in the house (some twice), tore up the Formica counter tops and replaced with granite, tile back splash, a bunch of ceiling fans and light fixtures, garage shelves, plus a few other items I'm sure I'm forgetting. Next on her list is a sliding barn door going from out master bedroom into the master bath. Then it's tear out the plastic shower in our room and add a second shower head and tile with slate. She also told me today she wants the front door painter red since we have paint left over from Noah's bed.


You are a lucky man! ! ! !

That is all I can say. I'm a honeydew also! ! !


----------



## tortdad

bouaboua said:


> You are a lucky man! ! ! !
> 
> That is all I can say. I'm a honeydew also! ! !


I am a very lucky man!


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello.


Hi


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Our house is barley one year old and I don't think she will ever run out of projects for me. We built it brand new and closed the day before Valentine's Day last year and so far I've painted every room in the house (some twice), tore up the Formica counter tops and replaced with granite, tile back splash, a bunch of ceiling fans and light fixtures, garage shelves, plus a few other items I'm sure I'm forgetting. Next on her list is a sliding barn door going from out master bedroom into the master bath. Then it's tear out the plastic shower in our room and add a second shower head and tile with slate. She also told me today she wants the front door painter red since we have paint left over from Noah's bed.




I want my front door red also, with a brass kick plate at the bottom.


----------



## Moozillion

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello.


Hi! Wassup?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

because I'm all mature now, what can i joke around about without being mean to people?


----------



## leigti

You can joke around without being mean. You can even be a smarty-pants and sarcastic without being mean. Work on it.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> because I'm all mature now, what can i joke around about without being mean to people?




What's the fun in that?


Lifes a joke. Some people just don't get it.


----------



## mike taylor

I have no idea Newt? ???? Why don't you give the winking eye smiley face thing a try before you get all serious . Or just shut your face up! Haha jk


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> What's the fun in that?
> 
> 
> Lifes a joke. Some people just don't get it.


i was mean to many people on this forum and i feel bad


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i was mean to many people on this forum and i feel bad


I was sooooo going to pick on you but I don't want you to cry


----------



## Heather H

How about save the jokes for this thread. Where we understand you are joking. But leave the jokes here and don't use them in the other threads. This way even if you are "mean" here we can all get on your case


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> I was sooooo going to pick on you but I don't want you to cry


real men don't cry


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> real men don't cry


Real men do cry  it shows they have true feelings


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i was mean to many people on this forum and i feel bad



Was that your intent? Apologize, they'll accept it or not, and move on.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We finished our powder room guest bath (other than installing the door). 




Kept almost everything as it came with the house but replaced faucet/tp holder/towel ring and painted or stained the rest!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Was that your intent? Apologize, they'll accept it or not, and move on.


no it wasn't. i don't like to be mean and hurt peoples feelings.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no it wasn't. i don't like to be mean and hurt peoples feelings.



I don't have feelings so feel free to say whatever you want to/about me.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no it wasn't. i don't like to be mean and hurt peoples feelings.


So tell the person you are sorry.  or I will come give you a hug


----------



## Heather H

jaizei said:


> I don't have feelings so feel free to say whatever you want to/about me.


Ok that's kinda funny


----------



## Heather H

Nick look how bad I felt when I was calling you newt and you got upset. I stopped. I can take jokes and dish them out. But I do get upset when people who don't "know"  you are offended.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello


Hi


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> So tell the person you are sorry.  or I will come give you a hug


ok. I'm sorry tortoise forums member people that i offended with my mean jokes.


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello


Hi


----------



## Heather H

Nick, I forgive you. But don't stop joking. You are fun 95% of the time.  ok


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Nick, I forgive you. But don't stop joking. You are fun 95% of the time.  ok


ok. i was saying sorry to @Yvonne G mostly cause i think i hurt her the worst.


----------



## bouaboua

We like you Nick. We will continue to like you! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> We like you Nick. We will continue to like you! ! !


so that means you will give me 1 of your radiated tortoises


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> which kinds?


Thin Mints of course!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Good evening all!


----------



## AZtortMom

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Good evening all!


Evening


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I'm pretty sure I was almost attacked by a raccoon today, how was your day?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I'm pretty sure I was almost attacked by a raccoon today, how was your day?


it was good. i hanged out with some friends today.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Cool! I also hung out with friends after work, we just caught up on our tv shows. I'm pretty boring


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Cool! I also hung out with friends after work, we just caught up on our tv shows. I'm pretty boring


cool


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


> We like you Nick. We will continue to like you! ! !


Speak for yourself Steven! I hate Newt guts! Haha jk


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Speak for yourself Steven! I hate Newt guts! Haha jk


i know everyone hates me here


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> so that means you will give me 1 of your radiated tortoises


That sad face are not funny and not going to land you any of my tortoise. 

I will not repeat what I offered to you anymore because you are not or don't want to listen what I offered. Keep asking those nonsense question are not any where near so call mature that you promised to be.


----------



## Heather H

I painted a tortoise today


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> That sad face are not funny and not going to land you any of my tortoise.
> 
> I will not repeat what I offered to you anymore because you are not or don't want to listen what I offered. Keep asking those nonsense question are not any where near so call mature that you promised to be.


okay.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Speak for yourself Steven! I hate Newt guts! Haha jk


I say lots things that I regret after........

That statement above, maybe one of them also!!


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i know everyone hates me here


I don't think anyone hates you. I think most people really like you.


----------



## Heather H

Nick here's the thing about adults. If they did not like you they just ignore what you say. We all joke with you, tease you, give you advice. That proves that you are liked.


----------



## Heather H

Heather H said:


> View attachment 119352
> I painted a tortoise today


Ok so it's a turtle lol but it was pink and green lol since I can't get Charlie yet I will just keep working on things for him.


----------



## mike taylor

I like to make kids cry! I'm just saying its funny .


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> I like to make kids cry! I'm just saying its funny .


I can see that about you.


----------



## mike taylor

Expecially when they try to eat after a good old whooping .


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Expecially when they try to eat after a good old whooping .


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Expecially when they try to eat after a good old whooping .


That is another good one Mike!! !


----------



## tortdad

I'm so tired


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

boobies!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

you people like me so I'm not sad anymore


----------



## tortdad

Good night TFO'ers


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Night night!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> boobies!


I'm awake now!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm awake now!!!!


. how was your day?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did a lot of driving for grocery shopping.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That and I'm still kinda spaced out.


----------



## bouaboua

Withdrew from bacon or Coors???


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm awake now!!!!


Now we know how to get Ken's attention


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Withdrew from bacon or Coors???


so if i get a 3.6 i will be 100% promised a tortoise. what species?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> so if i get a 3.6 i will be 100% promised a tortoise. what species?


Go back of few pages. 

I even shared a photo of my breeding group to you last night. How can you forget it about so fast?  sigh!!!!!!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

He offered you a free tortoise, you should be thankful and happy with what you get instead of demanding. He doesn't HAVE to give you the tortoise ;-)


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

And if there's a sign up sheet for free tortoises somewhere I want to submit my name, I'd be more than happy with another little Hermann's


----------



## bouaboua

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> He offered you a free tortoise, you should be thankful and happy with what you get instead of demanding. He doesn't HAVE to give you the tortoise ;-)


This is the kind of kid I like. Lot more mature and understanding.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> He offered you a free tortoise, you should be thankful and happy with what you get instead of demanding. He doesn't HAVE to give you the tortoise ;-)


I'm sorry don't hurt me


----------



## leigti

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> And if there's a sign up sheet for free tortoises somewhere I want to submit my name, I'd be more than happy with another little Hermann's


I would put my name on the list too


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> This is the kind of kid I like. Lot more mature and understanding.


so you don't like me?


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That and I'm still kinda spaced out.


Spaced out and driving?! I'm staying off the roads on the Westside.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

boua so we get 2 final grades every year and I have 2 and a half years left of school. so that means if i get a 3.6 every final grade you have to give me 5 babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

This is ridiculous!


----------



## leigti

You know Nick, if you truly are looking for some free tortoises stay in contact with your local vets offices. That's how I got my box turtle. And I would've gotten another box turtle but there was a miscommunication at the office. And I have also been offered a Russian at the same time. I couldn't take both. Sometimes they get animals dumped and they can't find homes for them. I don't blame you for wanting a hatchling but keep this source in mind for the future. at least you know they've been vet checked


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> boua so we get 2 final grades every year and I have 2 and a half years left of school. so that means if i get a 3.6 every final grade you have to give me 5 babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You better pray that I can get hatchling first.

Read all the post carefully......

If you get all 3.6 GPA for the rest of high-school years. Your parents will buy ME some tortoises.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Or you can save up your spare change for whatever hatchling you'd like


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And find a local rescue to volunteer at.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> This is ridiculous!


shut up!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> You better pray that I can get hatchling first.
> 
> Read all the post carefully......
> 
> If you get all 3.6 GPA for the rest of high-school years. Your parents will buy ME some tortoises.


and if you don't get any hatchlings what do i get?


----------



## bouaboua

Let us worry what each of us need to be worry. Okay?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Carl would probably begin to plot my murder if I got another tortoise. If there's enough food in this house to feed another tortoise, that means I'm not feeding him enough


----------



## bouaboua

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> This is ridiculous!


Which it is............


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Let us worry what each of us need to be worry. Okay?


i request your first born child.


----------



## bouaboua

Too late..

Already claimed by her boyfriend.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Too late..
> 
> Already claimed by her boyfriend.


lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok Newt. Here's some family stuff I don't usually just casually share. My nephew volunteered at the Los angles zoo reptile house as a teen. Over the years, they came to respect his knowledge of reptiles. He is now one of the curators of the LA Zoos reptile house. They send him all over the globe on research expeditions at their expense. He has seen ploughshares in the wild. When Steve Irwin met with his untimely death, they were working on a project together. Tom has met him, and Tom and I joke that we both, Tom and I wish we could grow up to be my nephew. He did this on his own, learning on his own and gaining the respect. He owns a galop. Ask Tom about him. He is a great guy. I respect him. I tell you all this because I want you to understand that you have the right to do yourself and all of us here proud. I've got faith in you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And spaced driving just makes it funnish....


----------



## bouaboua

Instead of constantly asking people for free torts.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And spaced driving just makes it funnish....




You are kidding right??


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

bouaboua said:


> This is the kind of kid I like. Lot more mature and understanding.


Hey now, I'm not THAT young


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok Newt. Here's some family stuff I don't usually just casually share. My nephew volunteered at the Los angles zoo reptile house as a teen. Over the years, they came to respect his knowledge of reptiles. He is now one of the curators of the LA Zoos reptile house. They send him all over the globe on research expeditions at their expense. He has seen ploughshares in the wild. When Steve Irwin met with his untimely death, they were working on a project together. Tom has met him, and Tom and I joke that we both, Tom and I wish we could grow up to be my nephew. He did this on his own, learning on his own and gaining the respect. He owns a galop. Ask Tom about him. He is a great guy. I respect him. I tell you all this because I want you to understand that you have the right to do yourself and all of us here proud. I've got faith in you.


can i meet your nephew one day? did it cost a lot of money to do what he does?


----------



## bouaboua

My daughter are 27 and 24. 

You better be a "Kid".


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> My daughter are 27 and 24.
> 
> You better be a "Kid".


lol!  ok.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> can i meet your nephew one day? did it cost a lot of money to do what he does?


You told us you may have problem with math......How about reading????


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

bouaboua said:


> My daughter are 27 and 24.
> 
> You better be a "Kid".


I guess your kids are older than me so that counts!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> You told us you may have problem with math......How about reading????


i couldn't read till 7th grade. but now i read at above grade level. its just my hand writing and grammar stuff.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Newt, they pay him. And they pay him well. He met his lovely wife at the zoo as well and now they're looking at maybe buying a large chunk of land for all the tortoises he has. He has a breeding group of 12 leopard tortoises the babcocki (sp) type.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Newt, they pay him. And they pay him well. He met his lovely wife at the zoo as well and now they're looking at maybe buying a large chunk of land for all the tortoises he has. He has a breeding group of 12 leopard tortoises the babcocki (sp) type.


what exactly does he do??!! he gets money and tortoises the 2 best thing in the world!!!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> can i meet your nephew one day? did it cost a lot of money to do what he does?


I am currently going to school in hopes of one day doing something similar. The schooling certainly isn't inexpensive but if you work hard and get that 3.6 gpa you've talked about there are plenty of scholarships to be had. You will especially need to focus on your science classes, and somewhat on math as well.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I am currently going to school in hopes of one day doing something similar. The schooling certainly isn't inexpensive but if you work hard and get that 3.6 gpa you've talked about there are plenty of scholarships to be had. You will especially need to focus on your science classes, and somewhat on math as well.


i wont get a 3.6 its impossible.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Newt, he is a curator of the reptile house. Figure it out if you don't know what that means.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i wont get a 3.6 its impossible.


Certainly is, with that attitude! Even a 3.0 is a good gpa when you are trying to get scholarships. It also helps if you do some extracurricular things because more and more scholarships are focusing more on volunteer work, etc. than actual grades


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i couldn't read till 7th grade. but now i read at above grade level. its just my hand writing and grammar stuff.


Then how can you ask the question of cost lots money to do volunteering work at the ZOO??

I will not let my kids have 2.5 GPA to do any volunteering work at the zoo. but if the GPA 3.6 will be different story.

I really hope you can "read"...........


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> boua so we get 2 final grades every year and I have 2 and a half years left of school. so that means if i get a 3.6 every final grade you have to give me 5 babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


First, why do you get to grades each time? And the asking for free tortoises all the time stuff is getting a little old. actually it's getting a lot of old. I'm sorry to sound so witchy. people are giving you good advice and actually making you good offers so just take it in and appreciate it and work for it. Maybe it's the screw regrade system They have going on, it works these kids minds.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Newt, he is a curator of the reptile house. Figure it out if you don't know what that means.


Your nephew sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Your nephew sounds pretty awesome!


He's way awesome. We were visiting down there and an albino cobra was discovered. Well, guess who was the only certified handler? Yup. My nephew.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Still no lou


----------



## bouaboua

LoutheRussian said:


> Still no lou


Hello Luke.......

Sorry to hear that. Let us keep on hoping.

Did you put out some flyer??


----------



## leigti

LoutheRussian said:


> Still no lou


I have not been keeping up as well on this thread, I did not know that Lou was missing. I'm very sorry, I hope you find him soon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dang it Luke, I'm sorry.


----------



## Heather H

I'm sorry  hope he turns up.


----------



## bouaboua

Time to go to bed. Good night all! ! !


----------



## Heather H

bouaboua said:


> Time to go to bed. Good night all! ! !


Night


----------



## Momof4

On my last night of vacation. Had one of the best days ever! I went shooting with family and I shot from a 12 gage all the way up to a AK47!! So did my son. Wow, it was a great day! 
We also shot at clay pigeons but we missed all of them . I suck at chucking them. Pics to follow. 

I missed you guys! I'm trying to catch up. You miss so much in a short time!


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> On my last night of vacation. Had one of the best days ever! I went shooting with family and I shot from a 12 gage all the way up to a AK47!! So did my son. Wow, it was a great day!
> We also shot at clay pigeons but we missed all of them . I suck at chucking them. Pics to follow.
> 
> I missed you guys! I'm trying to catch up. You miss so much in a short time!


That sounds like fun. It's kind of funny, a friend of mine has made a "bucket list". although she is blind one of the things on her list is to shoot a gun. So tomorrow her son is taking her shooting. they will use metal targets so she can hear if she actually gets anything. I am legally blind, when I was younger I had much better vision and I would go out shooting at targets with my cousins. It was a lot of fun. I couldn't hit the broadside of a barn with an elephant now but it's still fun.


----------



## leigti

Good night everybody.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Good night everybody.


Me as well. I'm watching a movie and I'm getting tired, but it's a good movie...Rescue Dawn
About the start of the Vietnam war and a navy pilot that gets shot down and captured.


----------



## puffy137

Heather H said:


> Never went back there. Did not get to say goodbye to anyone


Reminds me of a quote by King Edward 7th I think , he hated leaving home 'Abroad is bloody !'


----------



## puffy137

bouaboua said:


> this is what we have today.
> 
> View attachment 119305


 Looks very much like Devon UK


----------



## Kerryann

HLogic said:


> Lots of nice countryside on that route and a different stretch of banjo music between Columbia, SC and Charleston, WV.


We stayed in Charlotte. It was pretty nice. I'm about ten hours from home and my shell babies.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann, you're in Florida? Reminded me of a song,
> 
> “There's sailboats and conch shells and palm trees galore,
> But Jimmy Buffett doesn't live in Key West anymore
> Sister spare change has a bumper sticker on the door
> Says Jimmy Buffett doesn't live in Key West any more"


I was in key west. It was so much warmer. Brrrr and we haven't even hit Michigan weather yet.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> We finished our powder room guest bath (other than installing the door).
> 
> View attachment 119350
> 
> 
> Kept almost everything as it came with the house but replaced faucet/tp holder/towel ring and painted or stained the rest!


Looks great


----------



## Kerryann

It's a rough life being my dog



In other news I'm washing my pillow cases today.


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Me as well. I'm watching a movie and I'm getting tired, but it's a good movie...Rescue Dawn
> About the start of the Vietnam war and a navy pilot that gets shot down and captured.


 I love that movie


----------



## tortdad

I was hoping to sleep in this morning but I had a nightmare


----------



## Kerryann

tortdad said:


> I was hoping to sleep in this morning but I had a nightmare


That's an awful way to wake up


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Must have been a whopper of a nightmare to wake you up.


----------



## tortdad

I need some ideas for making outdoor enclosure walls, i had cinder blocks for walls and my wife hated them. She said all the blocks in my backyard (sulcata pen, Redfoot pen and box turtle pen) made her yard look like a jail cell so I had to get rid of all the blocks. Now I'm trying to find something she likes. I liked the blocks because they weren't attached to anything and could move them and change shape as needed. I didn't know she hated them so bad until she broke down in tears and was yelling at me. She let me give the sully free range of the entire back yard so now I just need to find something for the Redfoots and box turtles. Luckily they are all still small and living in indoor enclosure but this spring is when I was going to start letting them out more often.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Must have been a whopper of a nightmare to wake you up.


I watched my dad die. My family members die in my dreams a lot and those are the only dreams that wake me


----------



## Kerryann

tortdad said:


> I need some ideas for making outdoor enclosure walls, i had cinder blocks for walls and my wife hated them. She said all the blocks in my backyard (sulcata pen, Redfoot pen and box turtle pen) made her yard look like a jail cell so I had to get rid of all the blocks. Now I'm trying to find something she likes. I liked the blocks because they weren't attached to anything and could move them and change shape as needed. I didn't know she hated them so bad until she broke down in tears and was yelling at me. She let me give the sully free range of the entire back yard so now I just need to find something for the Redfoots and box turtles. Luckily they are all still small and living in indoor enclosure but this spring is when I was going to start letting them out more often.


What about landscaping blocks, landscaping timbers, or natural stone stacked?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I watched my dad die. My family members die in my dreams a lot and those are the only dreams that wake me


What a rotten thing to dream about. 
*hugs*


----------



## Jacqui

Or wood panels/boards painted? Even a colored metal roof panel.


----------



## Jacqui

Would simply painting those blocks make it look less like a prison to her?


----------



## Jacqui

Yesterday we were talking about girl scout cookies. I had wondered if any of you tried those little bottles a milk Nestle I think it was, made based on those cookies.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> Yesterday we were talking about girl scout cookies. I had wondered if any of you tried those little bottles a milk Nestle I think it was, made based on those cookies.


No but they sound delicious!


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> No but they sound delicious!


I didn't think they were as good as my mind thought they would be. Thin mint was one of the flavors.


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> I need some ideas for making outdoor enclosure walls, i had cinder blocks for walls and my wife hated them. She said all the blocks in my backyard (sulcata pen, Redfoot pen and box turtle pen) made her yard look like a jail cell so I had to get rid of all the blocks. Now I'm trying to find something she likes. I liked the blocks because they weren't attached to anything and could move them and change shape as needed. I didn't know she hated them so bad until she broke down in tears and was yelling at me. She let me give the sully free range of the entire back yard so now I just need to find something for the Redfoots and box turtles. Luckily they are all still small and living in indoor enclosure but this spring is when I was going to start letting them out more often.


When we built Elsa's larger outdoor enclosure with cinder blocks my hubby and brother (who did the bock toting and stacking) were teasing me, calling it Tort-catraz (after Alcatraz) and trying to talk me into adding little tortoise sized rolls of razor wire to the top!!! . Cinder blocks are soooo versatile- but they do TOTALLY destroy any hint of beauty or aesthetics. 
I agree that painting them might help. I considered that and was going to use stencils to add pretty embellishments to some of the blocks, as well as planting some things in the holes. But I got lazy, so we still have grey cinder block (but NO razor wire!)


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Courtney


----------



## RosieRedfoot

HLogic said:


> Lots of nice countryside on that route and a different stretch of banjo music between Columbia, SC and Charleston, WV.



Hey, I'm in SC near Columbia. What music do you speak of? 

Also Kerryann when are you heading through the area?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> Morning Courtney


Good morning! Sunday is the only day I get to sleep in


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I read that you're through Charlotte already so have a safe drive!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> I didn't think they were as good as my mind thought they would be. Thin mint was one of the flavors.


Well that stinks  I'd still try the thin mint one!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

tortdad said:


> I need some ideas for making outdoor enclosure walls, i had cinder blocks for walls and my wife hated them. She said all the blocks in my backyard (sulcata pen, Redfoot pen and box turtle pen) made her yard look like a jail cell so I had to get rid of all the blocks. Now I'm trying to find something she likes. I liked the blocks because they weren't attached to anything and could move them and change shape as needed. I didn't know she hated them so bad until she broke down in tears and was yelling at me. She let me give the sully free range of the entire back yard so now I just need to find something for the Redfoots and box turtles. Luckily they are all still small and living in indoor enclosure but this spring is when I was going to start letting them out more often.


I made a wooden enclosure. It isn't as versatile and will eventually break down, but it's definitely more aesthetically pleasing!


----------



## Jacqui

With my old cinderblock leopard zone, I painted all the blocks, then started in on painting grass and African animals. Its not done yet, but in my mind it will look neat.

I had wanted to do one side of the redfoot area in the landscape natural look block, but that gets expensive. So have been playing with the thought of painting the blocks like a old natural stone piece wall.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Hey, I'm in SC near Columbia. What music do you speak of?
> 
> Also Kerryann when are you heading through the area?


We went through last night around 8 pm. I'm in Virginia now.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Still no lou


:'( Darn. I still like Cameron's thought of getting a bunch of females to use as bait.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I want the crappy linoleum out of the kitchen and bamboo in the kitchen and dining room. But never happen. That stuff is too expensive for me...I don't have a honeydo,


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Noel


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Maggie. How are you doing? How is Queenie?


----------



## Kerryann

maggie3fan said:


> I want the crappy linoleum out of the kitchen and bamboo in the kitchen and dining room. But never happen. That stuff is too expensive for me...I don't have a honeydo,


If you have a lumber liquidators near you check them for flooring. We always get our floors from them. Laminate is really easy too. Mike and I do floors together. He cuts, I put it in. Maybe next weekend I'll repaint my master bathroom.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone





Jacqui said:


> Morning Noel


Good Morning Noel! ! !

Good Morning Jacqui! ! !



maggie3fan said:


> I want the crappy linoleum out of the kitchen and bamboo in the kitchen and dining room. But never happen. That stuff is too expensive for me...I don't have a honeydo,



Good Morning Maggie! ! ! !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> can i meet your nephew one day? did it cost a lot of money to do what he does?


You start by studying your a** off. It's not easy to get a dream job, you need a good education and it doesn't sound to me like you're getting one. You have to work hard for anything worthwhile. Ken's nephew didn't get that job thrown at him because he's cute. It's because he's educated about his interest. You'd better put on your big boy pants and start getting an education or you'll be seeing what the inside of mens shelters look like....said with most love and respect...ya right


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LoutheRussian said:


> Still no lou


It took about 5 months for my guy to be found...don't give up. Go out early in the morning and crawl around on your hands and knees and look at stuff from tortoise level....I'm sorry, I know it's awful....


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I'm currently 3 years into a Wildlife Ecology and Management degree. It's certainly not easy but it definitely helps that I genuinely enjoy every aspect of what I'm learning! I think the hardest part was actually the earlier years when I was doing the general education courses... not terribly difficult but BOORING. Now that I'm into classes that actually pertain to the major, it's more fun than anything (I do have to make myself forget how much money I spent in order for them to be fun, though  )


----------



## Jacqui

When your done with school, what job are you seeking?


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Steven


----------



## Kerryann

LoutheRussian said:


> Still no lou


Oh that's so awful, don't give up looking.


----------



## bouaboua

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I'm currently 3 years into a Wildlife Ecology and Management degree. It's certainly not easy but it definitely helps that I genuinely enjoy every aspect of what I'm learning! I think the hardest part was actually the earlier years when I was doing the general education courses... not terribly difficult but BOORING. Now that I'm into classes that actually pertain to the major, it's more fun than anything (I do have to make myself forget how much money I spent in order for them to be fun, though  )


This is the "kid" (sorry....still call you a kid) that I like. 

This is the hope and future of America.


----------



## Yvonne G

RosieRedfoot said:


> We finished our powder room guest bath (other than installing the door).
> 
> View attachment 119350
> 
> 
> Kept almost everything as it came with the house but replaced faucet/tp holder/towel ring and painted or stained the rest!



That's very pretty, Kim. I wouldn't have ever thought of that dark color to paint bathroom walls, but seeing it like this, I really like it. It looks very rich.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> When your done with school, what job are you seeking?


This sounds terrible but I haven't really decided yet 

I could easily get a job at a zoo or something like that with the degree. I am more interested in field research. I would have to do more schooling to do my own studies but there are plenty of job opportunities with USFWS, etc. helping to collect data and what not. There's a really cool job opportunity that just popped up that involved tagging and tracking mountain lions either for the state Game and Parks or USFWS, can't remember. The minimum requirement for that job was a bachelor's degree so hopefully I can get into stuff like that after I graduate. There aren't a lot of people going into the field, but there also aren't a lot of jobs in the field, so it can get pretty competitive


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> This is the "kid" (sorry....still call you a kid) that I like.
> 
> This is the hope and future of America.


And she is from Nebraska!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> And she is from Nebraska!


Yep! ! ! ! She is a smart one! ! ! 

She know her stuff well.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ok. i was saying sorry to @Yvonne G mostly cause i think i hurt her the worst.



No, you didn't 'hurt' me at all. I just didn't like all the 'old' insinuations. I think the person who was really upset by your 'joking' was Alisha (I can't remember her username - it was something like A Carson???) She went along with your joking at first, but was pretty upset by the end of it and even thought about leaving the Forum. She needs a personal apology from you, and some generic "I'm sorry" on a general forum thread just won't cut it.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Yvonne! ! ! 

How is the little (maybe not little) painted turtle doing with R.I??


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Haha, trying to make lil old Nebraska proud 

My "dream" job is to move to somewhere cool where I can study lions or something


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> With my old cinderblock leopard zone, I painted all the blocks, then started in on painting grass and African animals. Its not done yet, but in my mind it will look neat.
> 
> I had wanted to do one side of the redfoot area in the landscape natural look block, but that gets expensive. So have been playing with the thought of painting the blocks like a old natural stone piece wall.





Moozillion said:


> When we built Elsa's larger outdoor enclosure with cinder blocks my hubby and brother (who did the bock toting and stacking) were teasing me, calling it Tort-catraz (after Alcatraz) and trying to talk me into adding little tortoise sized rolls of razor wire to the top!!! . Cinder blocks are soooo versatile- but they do TOTALLY destroy any hint of beauty or aesthetics.
> I agree that painting them might help. I considered that and was going to use stencils to add pretty embellishments to some of the blocks, as well as planting some things in the holes. But I got lazy, so we still have grey cinder block (but NO razor wire!)


 She talked about painting them a pale yellow and stencil them but it was a few days later her hormone anger fit liked in and I got rid of all the blocks the next day. I like giving hal the whole yard, it's what I wanted to do from day one but she wouldn't me. She has already turned down the metal panels thing (which sucks because I get them for free) and turned down using just plane 2x4 lumber. She would LOVE a natural stone wall but that's way more money than I want to spend. I've got several other projects to do and things to buy before the torts get that much money spent on them. I'm trying to get her to sign off on the landscaping timbers. I get away with havering so many torts/turtles because I do everything on the cheap. So it has to be cheap AND look good or it gets turned down. I could just lie to her on how much I spent, lord knows it would be the first time I've done it


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

tortdad said:


> She talked about painting them a pale yellow and stencil them but it was a few days later her hormone anger fit liked in and I got rid of all the blocks the next day. I like giving hal the whole yard, it's what I wanted to do from day one but she wouldn't me. She has already turned down the metal panels thing (which sucks because I get them for free) and turned down using just plane 2x4 lumber. She would LOVE a natural stone wall but that's way more money than I want to spend. I've got several other projects to do and things to buy before the torts get that much money spent on them. I'm trying to get her to sign off on the landscaping timbers. I get away with havering so many torts/turtles because I do everything on the cheap. So it has to be cheap AND look good or it gets turned down. I could just lie to her on how much I spent, lord knows it would be the first time I've done it


Never underestimate the power of hormones!  Would she be up for maybe a mix or something? Use metal panels/cinderblocks/etc on the back, if there is one, and a fancier natural stone front?


----------



## Kerryann

tortdad said:


> She talked about painting them a pale yellow and stencil them but it was a few days later her hormone anger fit liked in and I got rid of all the blocks the next day. I like giving hal the whole yard, it's what I wanted to do from day one but she wouldn't me. She has already turned down the metal panels thing (which sucks because I get them for free) and turned down using just plane 2x4 lumber. She would LOVE a natural stone wall but that's way more money than I want to spend. I've got several other projects to do and things to buy before the torts get that much money spent on them. I'm trying to get her to sign off on the landscaping timbers. I get away with havering so many torts/turtles because I do everything on the cheap. So it has to be cheap AND look good or it gets turned down. I could just lie to her on how much I spent, lord knows it would be the first time I've done it


What about taking pallet lumber, staining them all different colors and then using them to make a fence. that'd be Cheap and pretty. 
I'm married to someone so tight he squeaks when he walks. I say that but he never complains about my spending so I shouldn't tease him.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Good morning, young lady. You're on early this a.m. But because it took me so long to catch up on all these back pages of the chat, you're probably gone already!


----------



## Kerryann

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Haha, trying to make lil old Nebraska proud
> 
> My "dream" job is to move to somewhere cool where I can study lions or something


Follow your dreams because doing what you love makes work enjoyable.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> I need some ideas for making outdoor enclosure walls, i had cinder blocks for walls and my wife hated them. She said all the blocks in my backyard (sulcata pen, Redfoot pen and box turtle pen) made her yard look like a jail cell so I had to get rid of all the blocks. Now I'm trying to find something she likes. I liked the blocks because they weren't attached to anything and could move them and change shape as needed. I didn't know she hated them so bad until she broke down in tears and was yelling at me. She let me give the sully free range of the entire back yard so now I just need to find something for the Redfoots and box turtles. Luckily they are all still small and living in indoor enclosure but this spring is when I was going to start letting them out more often.



It's a lot of extra work because they're so skinny, but the grape stake fence looks pretty nice. Sort of a rustic look. And if you live in an area where farmers grow grapes, you can usually pick up used grape stakes for free. That's how I got all mine.


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning, young lady. You're on early this a.m. But because it took me so long to catch up on all these back pages of the chat, you're probably gone already!


Good morning to you both but it's more like afternoon for me since Mike had us on the road at 5. I'd take a nap but someone has all the pillows.


----------



## Kerryann




----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yvonne G said:


> That's very pretty, Kim. I wouldn't have ever thought of that dark color to paint bathroom walls, but seeing it like this, I really like it. It looks very rich.



Thanks! I see it and go "this is too fancy and modern to be mine!"


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Yvonne! ! !
> 
> How is the little (maybe not little) painted turtle doing with R.I??



She stays on her basking rock all the time. Not doing well at all.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> She stays on her basking rock all the time. Not doing well at all.


 Sorry to hear that....

But thank you Yvonne for the update.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> She stays on her basking rock all the time. Not doing well at all.


 I hope she gets better!


----------



## HLogic

RosieRedfoot said:


> Hey, I'm in SC near Columbia. What music do you speak of?



Dueling banjos to be precise a la Deliverance, the movie. Not being derisive at all... I grew up in a very similar neck of the woods and wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## Kerryann

HLogic said:


> Dueling banjos to be precise a la Deliverance, the movie. Not being derisive at all... I grew up in a very similar neck of the woods and wouldn't trade it for the world.


My family on my mom's side is half from Arkansas. The first time I ever took Mike to meet that side my great uncle wild Bill brought out his banjo and then another uncle started playing along with him on the guitar. 
Mike still tells that story to everyone who doubts he converted me from being a country girl who grew up on a farm.
My grandpa played the fiddle and the harmonica.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning Noel


Hi Jacqui *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Noel! ! !
> 
> Good Morning Jacqui! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Maggie! ! ! !


Morning Steven


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> What about taking pallet lumber, staining them all different colors and then using them to make a fence. that'd be Cheap and pretty.
> I'm married to someone so tight he squeaks when he walks. I say that but he never complains about my spending so I shouldn't tease him.


I am saving pallets for just that very thing.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning, young lady. You're on early this a.m. But because it took me so long to catch up on all these back pages of the chat, you're probably gone already!


Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> She stays on her basking rock all the time. Not doing well at all.


 Not what we are all wanting to hear.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jacqui *waves*


 backatcha


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's a lot of extra work because they're so skinny, but the grape stake fence looks pretty nice. Sort of a rustic look. And if you live in an area where farmers grow grapes, you can usually pick up used grape stakes for free. That's how I got all mine.


I would love to try that one, but we have very few wineries here.


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> She stays on her basking rock all the time. Not doing well at all.


 I hope she makes it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning “Cool Kids"!


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning “Cool Kids"!


Hi , you back to normal yet


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heather H said:


> Hi , you back to normal yet


Almost. I can't believe how depressing this is for me. I'm a pretty upbeat guy, “always look on the bright side of life" and all that, but this has me pretty down. I'll pull my head out soon, I know, but in the meantime, I'm just down.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey, where's the Newt?


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Almost. I can't believe how depressing this is for me. I'm a pretty upbeat guy, “always look on the bright side of life" and all that, but this has me pretty down. I'll pull my head out soon, I know, but in the meantime, I'm just down.


Maybe you just need smacked around until you come out of it


----------



## leigti

I think I made him mad.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> I am saving pallets for just that very thing.


She just might buy off on that, good call


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Almost. I can't believe how depressing this is for me. I'm a pretty upbeat guy, “always look on the bright side of life" and all that, but this has me pretty down. I'll pull my head out soon, I know, but in the meantime, I'm just down.



Sit down with a beer and some bacon


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I picked up some sausage for today. One of those weird craving things.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey, where's the Newt?


This will get you "upbeat" again. Go for it! ! !!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I picked up some sausage for today. One of those weird craving things.


Picture!?!?!?.....


----------



## Kerryann

tortdad said:


> She just might buy off on that, good call


Pinterst some pics, they can look really pretty if she needs convincing.
http://www.99pallets.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/pallet-headboard.jpg
That's a headboard but I can imagine it as a fence.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Picture!?!?!?.....


----------



## mike taylor

Man kevin it almost sounds like I'm going to get some new tortoises . Haha You can always take a page out of Jeff's book and buy them land scaping blocks a little at a time . Your tortoises are two years away from being outdoors anyway . Or I can pull a page out of Newts book and ask can I have your tortoises . Hahaha


----------



## Kerryann

Mikey is taking me through point pleasant. That's where the mothman sightings happened before the bridge collapsed in 1976.


----------



## tortdad

Kerryann said:


> Pinterst some pics, they can look really pretty if she needs convincing.
> http://www.99pallets.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/pallet-headboard.jpg
> That's a headboard but I can imagine it as a fence.


She's already had me turn pallets into hanging herb gardens


----------



## Moozillion

Kerryann said:


> Mikey is taking me through point pleasant. That's where the mothman sightings happened before the bridge collapsed in 1976.


"Mothman"?????? What in the world is that???


----------



## Heather H

tortdad said:


> She's already had me turn pallets into hanging herb gardens


My brother in law made his deck, chicken coop and sons bed out is pallets.


----------



## Heather H

Moozillion said:


> "Mothman"?????? What in the world is that???


A winged creature that kills people


----------



## Heather H

Moozillion said:


> "Mothman"?????? What in the world is that???


----------



## Moozillion

Okay- I googled Mothman....thaaaaat's kinda creepy!!!! Keep your eyes open!!!


----------



## Heather H

Moozillion said:


> Okay- I googled Mothman....thaaaaat's kinda creepy!!!! Keep your eyes open!!!


Lol


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> I need some ideas for making outdoor enclosure walls, i had cinder blocks for walls and my wife hated them. She said all the blocks in my backyard (sulcata pen, Redfoot pen and box turtle pen) made her yard look like a jail cell so I had to get rid of all the blocks. Now I'm trying to find something she likes. I liked the blocks because they weren't attached to anything and could move them and change shape as needed. I didn't know she hated them so bad until she broke down in tears and was yelling at me. She let me give the sully free range of the entire back yard so now I just need to find something for the Redfoots and box turtles. Luckily they are all still small and living in indoor enclosure but this spring is when I was going to start letting them out more often.


We started out with cinder blocks too but man they were pretty unsightly in my barren yard. Ended up having a 3 ft picket fence put in.


----------



## Kerryann




----------



## mike taylor

If it was up to me my yard would be landscaped just for my tortoises . But its not so my tortoises are put in the backyard . You can' t see them .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Currently we've got 50°. Makita is already up and at 'em


----------



## RosieRedfoot

HLogic said:


> Dueling banjos to be precise a la Deliverance, the movie. Not being derisive at all... I grew up in a very similar neck of the woods and wouldn't trade it for the world.



I didn't grow up here so no offense. I did grow up in Alaska which is basically the northern south. My degree was basically at cow college and my family are all about fishing/hunting so I'm accustomed to the backwoods ways.  

Also, it's very hard to offend me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I grew up in Southern California and yet as life would have it, I can sing most any Bob Wills and the Texas Playboys music...life after life...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey Guys!


----------



## Momof4

So happy we get listen to the race on our 5 hour drive home!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Guys!


Hey brother! How are you tonight?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey brother! How are you tonight?


I'm good. Thanks for asking Ken


----------



## Abdulla6169

Here's my day in a phrase:


Thankfully I finished everything ( All this work is making me procrastinate)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Look what Karen is making us…


Chocolate chip/pecan cookies! Yeah me!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Look what Karen is making us…
> View attachment 119414
> 
> Chocolate chip/pecan cookies! Yeah me!!!


Yum! I hope you enjoy those cookies


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I so am…with some strong coffee!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So has Newts folks taken away his Internet Machine privileges?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> So happy we get listen to the race on our 5 hour drive home!



Do I detect a bit of sarcasm here?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Holy Crowe! Just look at em all;


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Holy Crowe! Just look at em all;
> View attachment 119416


They are bad for your tongue so you should box them up and ship them to me. I'll save you from them bro!.


----------



## Abdulla6169

*Retweets @tortdad's post*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen says to give us your address and we'll ship some out to ya.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So has Newts folks taken away his Internet Machine privileges?


We can hope


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen says to give us your address and we'll ship some out to ya.


Maybe If I get to see you guys one day...


----------



## Abdulla6169

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> We can hope


LOL. 
  !


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I haven't met anyone from the forum  I came THIS CLOSE to meeting Jacqui once but I wasn't working the day she came in to the petstore I used to work at


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Maybe WHEN I get to MEET you guys one day...


 Had to fix that for you…


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> Do I detect a bit of sarcasm here?


Is it on?


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> We can hope


That's not nice.


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I haven't met anyone from the forum  I came THIS CLOSE to meeting Jacqui once but I wasn't working the day she came in to the petstore I used to work at


Hey, I have met her.


----------



## Jacqui

Enjoy those cookies ken


----------



## mike taylor

I found Newt hanging out in my tortoises enclosure .


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Hey, I have met her.


I haven't


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui is a very nice person


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Jacqui is a very nice person


As are you.

*slips Noel a payoff*


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I found Newt hanging out in my tortoises enclosure .


He is sure cute since he cut his hair awhile back.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> As are you.
> 
> *slips Noel a payoff*


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> He is sure cute since he cut his hair awhile back.


I don't know about that! He looks slimy to me . Haha


----------



## Elohi

You know what stinks...when your family members don't up vote something you need them to, nor share it so others can to. It's a little disheartening that they wouldn't take the time to help my sons dreams come true. And maybe their up votes won't help but they could at least try.  
And to clarify my son who jus turned 14 has expressed that he wants to appear on Ellen and become a famous pianist. That's kind of a big deal because he's afraid to "dream" because he's very fearful of failure. He has Asperger's as many of you know, but his anxiety is a major struggle for him. Anyways, I posted a couple of his playing videos on ellennation and while there have been a lot of shares, it's been hurtful that some family members haven't bothered up voting or sharing the videos. -sigh-


----------



## tortdad

My son has been siting in mommy's chair "reading" that paper for about 5 mins now.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> My son has been siting in mommy's chair "reading" that paper for about 5 mins now.
> View attachment 119425


Wonder what his mind is telling him it says.


----------



## Jacqui

Have you nicely told your family how your feeling and how important it is to him?


----------



## Elohi

I was pretty clear in the posts on Facebook. I posted the link with the info on what this means to him and how to do it.


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> You know what stinks...when your family members don't up vote something you need them to, nor share it so others can to. It's a little disheartening that they wouldn't take the time to help my sons dreams come true. And maybe their up votes won't help but they could at least try.
> And to clarify my son who jus turned 14 has expressed that he wants to appear on Ellen and become a famous pianist. That's kind of a big deal because he's afraid to "dream" because he's very fearful of failure. He has Asperger's as many of you know, but his anxiety is a major struggle for him. Anyways, I posted a couple of his playing videos on ellennation and while there have been a lot of shares, it's been hurtful that some family members haven't bothered up voting or sharing the videos. -sigh-


That's really sad


----------



## Jacqui

Mike is back back to normal?


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> That's really sad


Yes it is.


----------



## Kerryann

Do you have a friendship circle near you Elohi? If so you should ask them to share it.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> My son has been siting in mommy's chair "reading" that paper for about 5 mins now.
> View attachment 119425




This is awfully darned cute! It would be cuter if we could tell if the page is upside or not.


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> I was pretty clear in the posts on Facebook. I posted the link with the info on what this means to him and how to do it.



Sometimes family is the worst!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

My "newt", her name is Tallulah


----------



## Yvonne G

We're getting a few sprinkles right now. I was planning to use my electric chain saw, but Mother Nature is giving me a reprieve! ***Yvonne clasps her hand together in the prayer mode, gets on her knees and bows to the floor, chanting, "Thank you, Thank you!!!"***


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl




----------



## Yvonne G

That looks like something a dung beetle would be rolling along.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Mike is back back to normal?


Nope my back hurts like hell today . But it hurts if I sit or stand so went to the tortoise yard to check on seeds I planted . Found Newt eating some worms . I buy deer plotting seed mix from tractor supply for my tortoise yards . It grows fast . Its mostly clovers and greens like turnips and what not .


----------



## Yvonne G

Have you tried Bayer Back and Body? That works great for my back aches.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Nope my back hurts like hell today . But it hurts if I sit or stand so went to the tortoise yard to check on seeds I planted . Found Newt eating some worms . I buy deer plotting seed mix from tractor supply for my tortoise yards . It grows fast . Its mostly clovers and greens like turnips and what not .


I need to go get me some of that. You didn't help your buddies unload that metal yesterday did you? Why am I even asking, I damn well you did.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Yvonne G said:


> That looks like something a dung beetle would be rolling along.


Tallulah!? She's actually pretty cute, really dirty though


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Have you tried Bayer Back and Body? That works great for my back aches.


Nope haven't tried that Yvonne . I did go to my doctor he gave we a few shots, but it didn't work . Kevin no I didn't help them . They dropped me off on the way home . But my sons Harley was here so I went for a ride . Couldn't help myself . The wife and kids was sleeping . So I went for a ride to get some lunch .


----------



## smarch

Me and my brother are in a NASCAR fantasy league together... Ok well right now it's just the 2 of us, but needless to say I'm losing right now...


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Do I detect a bit of sarcasm here?



No, I actually enjoy it! I grew with NASCAR. It's a father/daughter thing .


----------



## mike taylor

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> My "newt", her name is Tallulah


They are awesome little guys . The one I found was wild so I put him back in his hiding spot .


----------



## smarch

I dug out a huge igloo in one of our big snowbanks and it could fit 3 people! Chilled out listening to some country music with a Mikes before I turned into a Popsicle


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Nope haven't tried that Yvonne . I did go to my doctor he gave we a few shots, but it didn't work . Kevin no I didn't help them . They dropped me off on the way home . But my sons Harley was here so I went for a ride . Couldn't help myself . The wife and kids was sleeping . So I went for a ride to get some lunch .


Dummy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> I dug out a huge igloo in one of our big snowbanks and it could fit 3 people! Chilled out listening to some country music with a Mikes before I turned into a Popsicle
> 
> View attachment 119428
> 
> 
> View attachment 119429


I've heard tell of folks getting hurt from things like that. Of course here, it would be from all the water.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

mike taylor said:


> They are awesome little guys . The one I found was wild so I put him back in his hiding spot .


Lulah is a tiger salamander. My herpetology professor caught a bunch of larval ones to do a study on metamorphosis and couldn't release them afterwards for some reason or another so he gave them away to students


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've heard tell of folks getting hurt from things like that. Of course here, it would be from all the water.


Yeah collapses happen. My parents kept coming outside to check that I was still alive lol. I only really got to enjoy 15 minutes inside because it got cold since I was soaked in melted snow from digging it out.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> That looks like something a dung beetle would be rolling along.


lol


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Nope my back hurts like hell today . But it hurts if I sit or stand so went to the tortoise yard to check on seeds I planted . Found Newt eating some worms . I buy deer plotting seed mix from tractor supply for my tortoise yards . It grows fast . Its mostly clovers and greens like turnips and what not .


I have used that.


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Tallulah!? She's actually pretty cute, really dirty though


The other picture


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Oh


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Little Ricky is growing so nicely!


----------



## AZtortMom

smarch said:


> I dug out a huge igloo in one of our big snowbanks and it could fit 3 people! Chilled out listening to some country music with a Mikes before I turned into a Popsicle
> 
> View attachment 119428
> 
> 
> View attachment 119429


Look at you being all active and stuff 
I'm being lazy and watching the race and snoozing on the couch


----------



## Kerryann

smarch said:


> Me and my brother are in a NASCAR fantasy league together... Ok well right now it's just the 2 of us, but needless to say I'm losing right now...


That was an exciting ending


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Little Ricky is growing so nicely!
> View attachment 119432
> View attachment 119433


Is that your tortoise that was born without eyes? Or is it a different one? I can't tell from the picture. Did you see that thread about somebody who also had a little tortoise born without eyes? I can't remember the name of the thread right now, something like sajames...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Is that your tortoise that was born without eyes? Or is it a different one? I can't tell from the picture. Did you see that thread about somebody who also had a little tortoise born without eyes? I can't remember the name of the thread right now, something like sajames...


This is a hatchling I picked up from Tom a couple years ago. As for a different thread/tortoise hatched without eyes, no I haven't seen that thread.


----------



## leigti

Oh okay. I thought your little tortoise without eyes was small right now but I couldn't quite remember. I think I can still milk this "mental fog from anesthesia" thing for a week longer or so  I will try to find that thread.


----------



## Kerryann

Woo hooo back in Michigan


----------



## Yvonne G

Welcome Home!!

(You say that like it's a good thing!)


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> Welcome Home!!
> 
> (You say that like it's a good thing!)


I'm just so happy the car ride is so close to being done. It was worth the drive


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Look at you being all active and stuff
> I'm being lazy and watching the race and snoozing on the couch


I'm running out of the weekend and I'm getting bummed.


----------



## leigti

I always start feeling that way on Sunday afternoons too.


----------



## mike taylor

I think we should change the work week . Work 10 hours 4 days a week get three off . That way its more even . Lets write our government to have a law made . Whats one more labor law they love making them anyway .


----------



## mike taylor

Woohoooooo! My 14 year old was out hunting today and shot a big pig! Dinner!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But Tom, if we come up with it and want it, they will fight against it. We really don't want 4-10's.


----------



## leigti

Many of the government jobs here already work that schedule. and I'm noticing the more and more other places are two, or closing at noon on Friday. Practically nobody in my department works a Monday through Friday 8 to 430 schedule. I work 3 nine hour, one five hour,and one eight hour shift.. It is nice to have time off during the workweek.


----------



## leigti

I worked seven on seven off at one time and I loved it. Yes it was hard to work 7 ten hour days in a row but the seven off was nice.


----------



## Momof4

Family fun in Lone Pine visiting my sister on our way home from skiing.


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> I dug out a huge igloo in one of our big snowbanks and it could fit 3 people! Chilled out listening to some country music with a Mikes before I turned into a Popsicle
> 
> View attachment 119428
> 
> 
> View attachment 119429



You have very pretty eyes!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

One company I managed the way I increased productivity 32% was by starting a 4-10 schedule. It was great. 10 hours isn't too much and everyone likes a 3 day weekend.


----------



## Momof4

One last pic of my 18yr nephew who works for his fire dept and is going into the Marines when he graduates high school! He's my cowboy of the family!


----------



## leigti

We try to cover quite a long day to accommodate our clients, we see patients from 7 AM till 530 or six sometimes. So between all of us working different kinds of shifts we can get it covered. it is amazing how much morale can improve if people can have a more flexible schedule, instead of the regular 8 to 430 that seems to be the norm in many places. The inpatient staff of course has a very strange schedule because they are covering 365 days a year. but that is not unusual in a healthcare setting there are so many different scheduling schemes going on around there.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Puppies are fun. Haha


----------



## tortdad

Got the mirror trim all finished


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> Got the mirror trim all finished
> View attachment 119482


Looks good. Fortunately for me we are content with the stains oak trim around ours.


----------



## Momof4

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Puppies are fun. Haha



So cute!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And still no Newt. Hmmm


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Woohoooooo! My 14 year old was out hunting today and shot a big pig! Dinner!


Pictures Please........

May not necessarily the dead swine (too graphic). Your dinner plate will do the justice.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Momof4 said:


> So cute!!


He was begging for my mac and cheese!


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Looks good. Fortunately for me we are content with the stains oak trim around ours.


Ours didn't have anything, just a big plane mirror.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And still no Newt. Hmmm


I hope he is studying ahead for the class tomorrow.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm running out of the weekend and I'm getting bummed.


Agreed I ran out of vacation. They are circling me like sharks already.


----------



## Kerryann

Talking about young people, has anyone heard from tiff?
I'm back home in my beloved house is West Bloomfield. We drove through an area by Columbus today that was so much like our neighborhood we laughed and said let's just have them ship our stuff.


----------



## bouaboua

Kerryann said:


> Talking about young people, has anyone heard from tiff?
> I'm back home in my beloved house is West Bloomfield. We drove through an area by Columbus today that was so much like our neighborhood we laughed and said let's just have them ship our stuff.


No sight of Tiff..。 Just hope she is doing well.


----------



## Kerryann

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> He was begging for my mac and cheese!


Before I ate dinner Mac and cheese sounded good. Now I can't think about food


----------



## jaizei

10 hour days don't feel right; I like either 6 hour days so I beat traffic or 12+ (basically waiting traffic out)


----------



## Kerryann

jaizei said:


> 10 hour days don't feel right; I like either 6 hour days so I beat traffic or 12+ (basically waiting traffic out)


I work 20 hr days so it sounds fantastic to me.


----------



## jaizei

Kerryann said:


> I work 20 hr days so it sounds fantastic to me.




How many of those do you string together?


----------



## Momof4

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> He was begging for my mac and cheese!



Mine does that for yogurt! I say "wait" until I'm done and let her lick the container.


----------



## Kerryann

jaizei said:


> How many of those do you string together?


Usually five, then I only work like six on the weekends. I should say I don't have to be in an office to work. My bed, truck, reclining chair, and office can all be my office. I have to be awake though


----------



## Kerryann

My European team is online at 3 am and I have meetings straight from six am to seven pm. The rest of the time is used answering emails and doing actual work.


----------



## mike taylor

No pictures steven . I don't think it's right to take pictures of an animal that gave it's live to feed us . But I will take pictures of big fish . Because no one will believe you bagged a big fish without seeing it . Deer and wild pigs just have to much life in them to belittle them with photos .


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> No pictures steven . I don't think it's right to take pictures of an animal that gave it's live to feed us . But I will take pictures of big fish . Because no one will believe you bagged a big fish without seeing it . Deer and wild pigs just have to much life in them to belittle them with photos .


I have a good friend of mine lives in rural Houston. He and his son hunt goat, deer, and wild pig call something like "haberlina"? He send me picture all the time. It is graphic.

So I asking for your dinner plate instead.....Hahahaha! !


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is a hatchling I picked up from Tom a couple years ago. As for a different thread/tortoise hatched without eyes, no I haven't seen that thread.


The thread is titled sjadams, it came out earlier this month.


----------



## Momof4

I grow my own greens for the torts and my guinea pigs and I'm now noticing what I think are aphids. Are they harmful?


----------



## mike taylor

They eat the plant . Small yard lizards are your friends when it come to them little guys . Lady bugs eat them also but they fly away to fast .


----------



## Elohi

Hey guys, can Hostas survive and thrive down here in south central Texas?


----------



## leigti

If you keep them in the shade and water them really well they will probably be fine.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> The thread is titled sjadams, it came out earlier this month.


Thank you! Found it and posted!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Momof4 said:


> Mine does that for yogurt! I say "wait" until I'm done and let her lick the container.


Cute! I gave him people food ONE time and now he does this every time I eat. Can't give him people food anymore, until he learns some manners, I think!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


Good morning!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Happy Monday!(insert sarcasm here)


----------



## tortdad

I just want to sleep more


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> I just want to sleep more


And I'm on pst.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Hey guys, can Hostas survive and thrive down here in south central Texas?


They should be fine with shade and moisture. Some varieties should do better then others.


----------



## Jacqui

It is Monday finally!! *does happy dance*


----------



## mike taylor

Hey Monica! How far do you live from six flags? Going to the park spring break for four days .


----------



## Abdulla6169

Beautiful day today!


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Hey Monica! How far do you live from six flags? Going to the park spring break for four days .


We are 20-30 mins depending on traffic. 
Have y'all been to fiesta Texas before? My big kids go all the time but I've never actually been.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO from sleepy CA.

Happy Monday!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> 10 hour days don't feel right; I like either 6 hour days so I beat traffic or 12+ (basically waiting traffic out)



When I was still working, we sometimes worked 4 10's. It was really nice having that three day week-end. And two extra hours didn't make all that much difference.


----------



## mike taylor

Elohi said:


> We are 20-30 mins depending on traffic.
> Have y'all been to fiesta Texas before? My big kids go all the time but I've never actually been.


Nope never but may go next year .


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Nope never but may go next year .


Oh lol. Well which six flags are you going to? The one in Dallas?


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 119515
> 
> Beautiful day today!


Sure looks nice. 

We are also very sunny today but windy. highs is in high 60s only. My wife are not happy because she cannot taking torts out to enjoy the sun.


----------



## Yvonne G

So I'm watching the celebs file out of the theater from the Oscars and a thought popped into my mind. The presenters all get a bunch of goodies for presenting, and I didn't see anyone walking out of there carrying any shopping bags. What's the deal? Also, they were all being escorted to their limos under umbrellas because it was raining, and no one was wearing a coat. Only in California!


----------



## Elohi

It's sooooo stinking cold here. 
36 with a feels like temp of 27.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Sure looks nice.
> 
> We are also very sunny today but windy. highs is in high 60s only. My wife are not happy because she cannot taking torts out to enjoy the sun.



It's raining a pretty good clip here today. It just sprinkled off and on a bit yesterday, but it's really coming down today. I love rain days. Gives me a good excuse to take a day off from working. I'll make a fire and get my Kindle and just vegetate.


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm with Steven it's about 60 and windy. The sun is shining though


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I've put it off as long as I can. Time to don my rain gear and go out and open up the tortoise shed doors, clean up the poop and give them all fresh water. Oh woe is me...


----------



## bouaboua

I will need to do that soon. 

I only have three outdoor enclosures need to be open.


----------



## Heather H

hi guys


----------



## Heather H

just checked the 10 day forecast. no days over 40 so no charlie for the time being. Im getting impatient


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> It's sooooo stinking cold here.
> 36 with a feels like temp of 27.


it seems like it is extra cold everywhere this year. Im not liking it one bit.


----------



## Elohi

In a way I envy those who enjoy the cold or can tolerate it in stride. I can't handle the cold. I get chilled so easily and very quickly become miserable and I start to feel panicked by how badly my body wants to shut down. I don't know if that's part of raynauds or not but I do have raynauds so I get all of the other unpleasant things hat come along with that. 
My husband cracks me up sometimes. He will tell me to put an extra blanket on or gloves or thicker socks or whatever and I'm like, "you create heat if you aren't making any."
I can do all of the things normal people do to keep warm but I still won't be able to warm up my extremities because of the raynauds. I can however slow down heat loss with preventative extra clothing and stuff but if I'm already cold, I can't get warm on my own. I have to have a good heat source. Very much like a reptile. It sucks.


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> In a way I envy those who enjoy the cold or can tolerate it in stride. I can't handle the cold. I get chilled so easily and very quickly become miserable and I start to feel panicked by how badly my body wants to shut down. I don't know if that's part of raynauds or not but I do have raynauds so I get all of the other unpleasant things hat come along with that.
> My husband cracks me up sometimes. He will tell me to put an extra blanket on or gloves or thicker socks or whatever and I'm like, "you create heat if you aren't making any."
> I can do all of the things normal people do to keep warm but I still won't be able to warm up my extremities because of the raynauds. I can however slow down heat loss with preventative extra clothing and stuff but if I'm already cold, I can't get warm on my own. I have to have a good heat source. Very much like a reptile. It sucks.


 you need a CHE next to you


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> In a way I envy those who enjoy the cold or can tolerate it in stride. I can't handle the cold. I get chilled so easily and very quickly become miserable and I start to feel panicked by how badly my body wants to shut down. I don't know if that's part of raynauds or not but I do have raynauds so I get all of the other unpleasant things hat come along with that.
> My husband cracks me up sometimes. He will tell me to put an extra blanket on or gloves or thicker socks or whatever and I'm like, "you create heat if you aren't making any."
> I can do all of the things normal people do to keep warm but I still won't be able to warm up my extremities because of the raynauds. I can however slow down heat loss with preventative extra clothing and stuff but if I'm already cold, I can't get warm on my own. I have to have a good heat source. Very much like a reptile. It sucks.



You should buy a heated jacket.


----------



## Momof4

@yvonne what jobs did you have before retirement? Just curious.


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> You have very pretty eyes!


Thank you  My eyes are unique, they're blue but most of the time they actually look more green


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> @yvonne what jobs did you have before retirement? Just curious.


Rocket scientist....as I heard! !

Let her tell you by herself. There was a thread that everyone telling what their dream job or current job [email protected] G know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> You should buy a heated jacket.



My son-in-law has heated socks and gloves for when he goes on m/c trips. They have a little battery pack.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> @yvonne what jobs did you have before retirement? Just curious.



I started out in my early 20's as an AT&T long distance operator. Then I was the supervisor, then the scheduling/payroll clerk. From that I went to the Engineering department as a drafting clerk and was promoted to supervisor. Went to AT&T school and became a communications engineer. My main job as an engineer was as the Joint Pole Engineer. We took care of the poles and poles we owned jointly with the power company. We had to figure out what size poles and anchors to place to hold the size cables that were going to be put up, replaced broken poles, etc. I loved that job. It was very fulfilling. I retired with 30 years of service quite a few years ago. Now I'm a tortoise engineer!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Weather is looking good the rest of the week (I wish it were a bit cooler though).


----------



## bouaboua

Tortoise engineer.....I like that title! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

May need to go for jury duty tomorrow....


----------



## Yvonne G

Ha! Well, it is your civic duty, after all. I'm glad I'm so old I don't have to be in the pool anymore.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> It's sooooo stinking cold here.
> 36 with a feels like temp of 27.



What?! You moved to Nebraska???? lol


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> View attachment 119537
> hi guys



I love how you started your day in here at chat with that picture. Very cute.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> My son-in-law has heated socks and gloves for when he goes on m/c trips. They have a little battery pack.


I need heated socks. My feet are the same temp as the house at 75. And that's wrapped up in a throw. Thankfully my hands are only a little cool.


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> just checked the 10 day forecast. no days over 40 so no charlie for the time being. Im getting impatient



Sorry, but it will be warming up soon.


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> it seems like it is extra cold everywhere this year. Im not liking it one bit.



Has it been? Seems about average for here this winter.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> What?! You moved to Nebraska???? lol


Sure feels like it lol.


----------



## Jacqui

Looking forward to tomorrow as it's our hot day of the week with a temp expected of mid 40s. After that comes colder weather, chances of snow, and several single digit nights. I didn't bother to check out the expected winds.


----------



## dmmj

I need to fund a bio-tech company, to build the next generation of hurrican proof dogs.


----------



## dmmj

Music from the 80's is just so awesome.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I need to fund a bio-tech company, to build the next generation of hurrican proof dogs.



This has me a bit confused, but it never takes much I know.


----------



## dmmj

I love the numa numa guy/


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I started out in my early 20's as an AT&T long distance operator. Then I was the supervisor, then the scheduling/payroll clerk. From that I went to the Engineering department as a drafting clerk and was promoted to supervisor. Went to AT&T school and became a communications engineer. My main job as an engineer was as the Joint Pole Engineer. We took care of the poles and poles we owned jointly with the power company. We had to figure out what size poles and anchors to place to hold the size cables that were going to be put up, replaced broken poles, etc. I loved that job. It was very fulfilling. I retired with 30 years of service quite a few years ago. Now I'm a tortoise engineer!



I remember reading this in another thread! I had forgotten. I was curious. I always like hearing about what people do have have done for a living. My sister in law worked for AT&T for 30 yrs also. She loved it.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I love the numa numa guy/



? ? Never heard of this one


----------



## Momof4

Feeling lazy today even though I did get a lot done.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> ? ? Never heard of this one


go to youtube and search numa numa


----------



## HLogic

dmmj said:


> I love the numa numa guy/



OK, that was 01:38 I'll never get back...


----------



## Jacqui

HLogic said:


> OK, that was 01:38 I'll never get back...


lol that bad?


----------



## Jacqui

I am feeling in a bratty mood. I wanna go to Chicago or some place with lots of snow and park in a PUBLIC parking spot that somebody has decided is their private spot. Maybe score some free furniture too! 

Just got done giving Barb a hard time about it. *snicker snicker*


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Feeling lazy today even though I did get a lot done.



Vacation wore downs going on?


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Sure feels like it lol.



Wanna met me for lunch?


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Jacqui

lol I love that cat Noel! lol


----------



## HLogic

Jacqui said:


> lol that bad?



I'll never understand why some folks video themselves doing certain things and then share it with the world!


----------



## Elohi

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 119566


Pretty sure those are my glasses from kindergarten.


----------



## Jacqui

HLogic said:


> I'll never understand why some folks video themselves doing certain things and then share it with the world!



Amazes me at times, too.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Pretty sure those are my glasses from kindergarten.



Okay, now we need to request a kindergarten picture of you to check that out.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay, I think I have done enough damage for a little bit. Bye everybody *waves* Have fun, but don't seriously hurt each other.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> lol I love that cat Noel! lol


The look on her face is priceless


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Okay, I think I have done enough damage for a little bit. Bye everybody *waves* Have fun, but don't seriously hurt each other.


Bye *wave* have a good day


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Vacation wore downs going on?



I think so, but I can't complain because my husband is working and the kids are in school. 
I grocery shopped and completely cleaned out the freezer and fridge! 
Everything in the freezer had that yucky freezer burn smell. Especially the ice.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Cowboy_Ken said:


> One company I managed the way I increased productivity 32% was by starting a 4-10 schedule. It was great. 10 hours isn't too much and everyone likes a 3 day weekend.



I work 8-4:30 M-F so after my commute of 24 minutes and 30 minute commute home I have no chance of doing things like Dr. Appt's, haircuts, bank, postal service etc. But, I found a hairdresser open on the weekend, bank online, and can now mail stuff out at staples. I think doctors need some more evening hours!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I think so, but I can't complain because my husband is working and the kids are in school.
> I grocery shopped and completely cleaned out the freezer and fridge!
> Everything in the freezer had that yucky freezer burn smell. Especially the ice.


Do you do windows, too? If so are you busy tomorrow?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hello all!


----------



## bouaboua

Hello....! ! ! !


----------



## Killerrookie

Hey!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## Killerrookie

How are you guys/girls doing today?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Do you do windows, too? If so are you busy tomorrow?


I'll be there bright and early! I just need newspaper and vinegar! Oh, maybe some coffee!


----------



## AZtortMom

Killerrookie said:


> How are you guys/girls doing today?


Good.  getting ready to feed the trio


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Hey!!!


*waves* Welcome to the chat thread.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'll be there bright and early! I just need newspaper and vinegar! Oh, maybe some coffee!


I use the vinegar and newspaper method too.  As for coffee, have none of that here.


----------



## Momof4

I thought you checked out for the day! I'll bring my own!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I remember reading this in another thread! I had forgotten. I was curious. I always like hearing about what people do have have done for a living. My sister in law worked for AT&T for 30 yrs also. She loved it.



Actually, during my career with Ma Bell, I worked for AT&T, Pacific Telesis, Pacific Bell, Southwest Bell, Pac Bell, then back to AT&T. and never once left the same employer. The government split up the Phone Company because they felt it was becoming a monopoly, and now it's bigger than ever.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I thought you checked out for the day! I'll bring my own!


Using my son's old phone. It is a pain to use and goes in and out of coverage.


----------



## Killerrookie

Thank you


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Yvonne G

I knew you couldn't resist the temptation!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> I knew you couldn't resist the temptation!


----------



## bouaboua

To get the good advises from old people!


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hi


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## bouaboua

I have this photo. Is this the same torts?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

big leopards.


----------



## bouaboua

Leopard from Ethiopia?


----------



## Jacqui

How was school Nick?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> How was school Nick?


bad.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> To get the good advises from old people!


*looks around* I do not see any "old" people in this thread.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> *looks around* I do not see any "old" people in this thread.


 are you sure?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> bad.


 Sorry.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Sorry.


every school day sucks.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> *looks around* I do not see any "old" people in this thread.


I'm old. my body and my wife tell me so.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> are you sure?


Yep positive.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> every school day sucks.


You can't make it better??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> You can't make it better??


no.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'm old. my body and my wife tell me so.


Not old, your just well broken in and experienced.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no.


I bet you could, if you really wanted too, but it is easier to just complain.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Not old, your just well broken in and experienced.


I like experienced and broken in


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> I bet you could, if you really wanted too, but it is easier to just complain.


how?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I like experienced and broken in


Me too. Being young is overrated.


----------



## AZtortMom

No kidding


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Me too. Being young is overrated.


not true.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how?


First off quite thinking negative thoughts. Second work on making it a positive experience for you, your classmates, and teachers.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> First off quite thinking negative thoughts. Second work on making it a positive experience for you, your classmates, and teachers.


teachers are evil creatures who's goal in life is to make my life awful!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> not true.


You can not know, because you have not even fully enjoyed your youth years yet.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> teachers are evil creatures who's goal in life is to make my life awful!


That is what I am talking about. Plus your making yourself out to be a victim, when you have the ability to not be one.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> That is what I am talking about. Plus your making yourself out to be a victim, when you have the ability to not be one.


im a good student, I'm nice to the teachers but the aren't nice back.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im a good student, I'm nice to the teachers but the aren't nice back.


Perhaps your not as nice as you think and/or your fellow students are bringing them down.


----------



## bouaboua

Listen to Jacqui Nick. 

I also believe you can do better in school. And you will have good report card to show for it.


----------



## AmRoKo

I was able to let my torts outside today, They enjoyed stomping around and eating all that foliage that built up in there during the cold weather.


----------



## jaizei

bouaboua said:


> May need to go for jury duty tomorrow....



I was summoned a few months ago and while I dreaded it initially, after everything got underway, I was kinda bummed that I didn't advance to the next round. Got to thinking it might be interesting to see how everything works from that perspective.


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 119597



Loved Shaneneh!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Perhaps your not as nice as you think and/or your fellow students are bringing them down.


i dont interrupt the teacher I'm not mean to them. I'm a good student!


----------



## jaizei

HLogic said:


> I'll never understand why some folks video themselves doing certain things and then share it with the world!



Neither will I but I often thoroughly enjoy others' lack of self awareness.


----------



## Elohi

Today was all cold and miserable so I made the tortoises a big plate of mazuri and ground up orchard grass and they went bananas. It was kind of hilarious. And little Freckles wouldn't stay out of the plate, mashing all the mazuri lol.


----------



## bouaboua

Beautiful! ! ! ! Just love how they become every time you share their photo with us.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i dont interrupt the teacher I'm not mean to them. I'm a good student!



Well there was that time your phone went off in class...


----------



## Elohi

Their enclosure is a mess. They've been super pooping the last couple of days. So tomorrow I plan to do some cleaning and add some more coir. They have been bulldozing the enclosure pretty badly since they can't go outside. Stupid cold weather.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Well there was that time your phone went off in class...


my phone is broken now so thats not a problem anymore


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my phone is broken now so thats not a problem anymore


Hi Nick  what do the teachers do that makes you feel that they are mean? Do they grade you lower than you think you deserve? Yell at you? Pick on you? Just curious


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my phone is broken now so thats not a problem anymore


Newt buddy! Where ya, how're ya been?


----------



## Elohi

I'm dealing with yet another public school fiasco. More teachers not even making an attempt to do their jobs. Sooooooo sick of this crap. And come to find out its across the board with a specific teacher who is supposed to be managing my son this yr. A neighbor of mine has a kid with the same case manager and his IEP isn't being followed either.


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> I'm dealing with yet another public school fiasco. More teachers not even making an attempt to do their jobs. Sooooooo sick of this crap. And come to find out its across the board with a specific teacher who is supposed to be managing my son this yr. A neighbor of mine has a kid with the same case manager and his IEP isn't being followed either.


Check you local laws for iep coverage. Since its a legal plan your son has rights that it be followed. My son was supposed to get speech therapy 3 times a week, was not done. My friend who is a lawyer sent the school a letter. He received his therapy 3 days a week ,every week.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey all. If, like me, you missed Newt while he was gone, please like this posting, ok?


----------



## Heather H

Hi Ken  you still ringing?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heather H said:


> Hi Ken  you still ringing?


Ears yes.


----------



## puffy137

maggie3fan said:


> I want the crappy linoleum out of the kitchen and bamboo in the kitchen and dining room. But n
> ever happen


I learn something from Storage Wars yesterday , if plastic has a smell its old . And I was also thinking about the smell of linoleum in a house we once had. It was in the sun room & had a very strong of plasticy smell. I was wondering if this could possibly be a health hazzard . Does your lino have a strong smell Maggie ?


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey all. If, like me, you missed Newt while he was gone, please like this posting, ok?


I tried but I just couldn't do it? ????????????? I don't know what to say .


----------



## mike taylor

After all he has been hanging out in my tortoises enclosure all week .


----------



## mike taylor

This makes me almost cry laughing every time I see it .


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> After all he has been hanging out in my tortoises enclosure all week .


So cute


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> After all he has been hanging out in my tortoises enclosure all week .


thats a salamander.......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> This makes me almost cry laughing every time I see it .


your one sick man.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Hi Nick  what do the teachers do that makes you feel that they are mean? Do they grade you lower than you think you deserve? Yell at you? Pick on you? Just curious


most of my normal teachers are cool, but the worst is my recourse teacher he threats us like we are trash. on my last day of school i will get my revenge!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Newt buddy! Where ya, how're ya been?


been going ok. how about you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Newt. Welcome back. I did miss ya, and I don't really care how much you believe me.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Newt. Welcome back. I did miss ya, and I don't really care how much you believe me.


thank you!


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> most of my normal teachers are cool, but the worst is my recourse teacher he threats us like we are trash. on my last day of school i will get my revenge!


I don't want to know.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've been goodish. Beautiful weather out my way so had a nice weekend just kinda vegging. So your phone is broken? You going to be able to replace it?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've been goodish. Beautiful weather out my way so had a nice weekend just kinda vegging. So your phone is broken? You going to be able to replace it?


i went to the apple store and they said i have to resent the entire phone. how will i put all of my pictures on this computer?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

its been 8 minutes and you haven't said anything. does this mean we aren't friends?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i went to the apple store and they said i have to resent the entire phone. how will i put all of my pictures on this computer?


Karen's iPhone 5 died on her. She hadn't been backing her photos up to the cloud...they are all lost! She's bummed. Here's our weather projections...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen's iPhone 5 died on her. She hadn't been backing her photos up to the cloud...they are all lost! She's bummed. Here's our weather projections...
> View attachment 119617


i jumped into a pool with my last phone and i lost all my photos


----------



## Heather H

Night guys and gals  Ken I want those temps ....


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats a salamander.......


Nope its a Newt salamanders have a round tail, newts have flat tails . But you're half right because a Newt is a type of salamander that returns to the water to breed . They have bumper skin . So it's much like tortoises . All tortoises are turtles but not all turtles are tortoises .


----------



## mike taylor

Plus I googled what it was before I called it a Newt .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Plus I googled what it was before I called it a Newt .


where do you live?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/newbie-with-greek-tortoise-help.112959/#post-1049513


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

when its spring i will go herping and take lots of pictures!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Pseudocerastes urarachnoides


----------



## mike taylor

Me too! I love going in the woods and catching snakes and lizards . My boys and I do it all the time . When we go fishing and catch our fish we also go find gators and fallow them around .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Me too! I love going in the woods and catching snakes and lizards . My boys and I do it all the time . When we go fishing and catch our fish we also go find gators and fallow them around .


i want to catch a rattle snake! i see so many diamond back rattle snakes when i go on hikes.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

can i meet some of you tortoise people someday?


----------



## mike taylor

Sure you can meet some of us . Ken has a cool van and some candy for your road trip . Haha I 've caught a rattle snake! Last summer! In Abilene Texas .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Sure you can meet some of us . Ken has a cool van and some candy for your road trip . Haha I 've caught a rattle snake! Last summer! In Abilene Texas .


i don't want any of kens "candy"


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello?


Hello.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Sure you can meet some of us . Ken has a cool van and some candy for your road trip . Haha I 've caught a rattle snake! Last summer! In Abilene Texas .



Rattle snakes give me nightmares! No joke!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Rattle snakes give me nightmares! No joke!


why?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Hello.


whats up?


----------



## leigti

Not much. Kind of forgot to eat dinner tonight so now I'm starving and trying to find something good. I've been wanting to get out and start working on tortoise and Boxturtle pens because the weather is cold but dry and sunny. But I am not allowed to lift anything for a few weeks after my surgery. So now I have all the time in the world and I can't do anything with it. Very frustrating!


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why?



I'm really scared of them! One bit my dog and if I see them on tv i usually have a nightmare! We have them all around where I live and I just don't like them!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Not much. Kind of forgot to eat dinner tonight so now I'm starving and trying to find something good. I've been wanting to get out and start working on tortoise and Boxturtle pens because the weather is cold but dry and sunny. But I am not allowed to lift anything for a few weeks after my surgery. So now I have all the time in the world and I can't do anything with it. Very frustrating!


why are you not allowed to lift anything?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> I'm really scared of them! One bit my dog and if I see them on tv i usually have a nightmare! We have them all around where I live and I just don't like them!


the rattlesnakes are going to find you and eat off your toes!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why are you not allowed to lift anything?


Because any sort of straining can increase the pressure in the eye and a very small blood vessel's in there. by the time I can actually do anything I'll have to go back to work and I won't have any time to work on the pens.


----------



## leigti

I'm not going to get anywhere near a rattlesnake if I can help it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Because any sort of straining can increase the pressure in the eye and a very small blood vessel's in there. by the time I can actually do anything I'll have to go back to work and I won't have any time to work on the pens.


that sucks.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that sucks.


If I have the second surgery it's going to keep me down a while longer. A friend of mine's son can help me, spectrum he takes direction well  he has some cognitive issues but is a hard worker and tries. I just have to keep them on track. I won't be able to help him physically though is the same. Price but maybe we can get a little bit done.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> If I have the second surgery it's going to keep me down a while longer. A friend of mine's son can help me, spectrum he takes direction well  he has some cognitive issues but is a hard worker and tries. I just have to keep them on track. I won't be able to help him physically though is the same. Price but maybe we can get a little bit done.


how good is your vision right now? is everything like blurry?


----------



## leigti

My vision goes in and out of focus. I can't see the eyechart at the doctors office. I can count fingers at about 4 feet. A strange thing happened the other night, I swear that I saw light with the left eye, the IV removed. But I swear I did it was bright. Very strange. Maybe it is the visual equivalent to a phantom limb.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> My vision goes in and out of focus. I can't see the eyechart at the doctors office. I can count fingers at about 4 feet. A strange thing happened the other night, I swear that I saw light with the left eye, the IV removed. But I swear I did it was bright. Very strange. Maybe it is the visual equivalent to a phantom limb.


whats phantom limb?


----------



## Elohi

leigti said:


> My vision goes in and out of focus. I can't see the eyechart at the doctors office. I can count fingers at about 4 feet. A strange thing happened the other night, I swear that I saw light with the left eye, the IV removed. But I swear I did it was bright. Very strange. Maybe it is the visual equivalent to a phantom limb.


That is fascinating. 
How are you feeling this evening? Errrr tonight. Just realized it's already Tuesday where I live LOL.


----------



## leigti

I'm doing okay. Not much pain anymore. Just a feeling of having something in Mayeye, which is sort of ironic if you think about it  but I feel pressure in there if I look down, bend down or try to lift anything.


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the rattlesnakes are going to find you and eat off your toes!



They better not!


----------



## tortdad

Good morning


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats phantom limb?





Photo via med.nyu.edu


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning and afternoon, friends!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Is it time to go to bed? I'm tired enough that I could go back to bed easily, no problems...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think I'm experiencing “phantom bed" syndrome!


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think I'm experiencing “phantom bed" syndrome!


I feel that every morning. I get up at 4:30 every morning yet I am not a morning person. All I want to do is sleep in


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup. 4:00 am for me.


----------



## Moozillion

leigti said:


> Not much. Kind of forgot to eat dinner tonight so now I'm starving and trying to find something good. I've been wanting to get out and start working on tortoise and Boxturtle pens because the weather is cold but dry and sunny. But I am not allowed to lift anything for a few weeks after my surgery. So now I have all the time in the world and I can't do anything with it. Very frustrating!


I know what you mean! The surgery on my right hand 2 wks ago went well, but I can't use it at all, and I'm right handed.

That's real interesting about seeing that bright light in your left eye that was removed. I bet it IS similar to phantom limb. I hope your recovery goes quickly and smoothly.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Plus I googled what it was before I called it a Newt .




...and we all know just how accurate the 'net is!


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats phantom limb?



When a person has a limb (leg, arm)amputated, they can still feel that limb. The toes (that aren't there anymore) may itch, or the whole leg may just ache, even though it's not there anymore.


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> I'm doing okay. Not much pain anymore. Just a feeling of having something in Mayeye, which is sort of ironic if you think about it  but I feel pressure in there if I look down, bend down or try to lift anything.



I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. I hate having something in my eye, even a little particle of dust. I can't imagine the feeling you're going through right now. Well, hopefully it will be over soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning everyone! The sun is going to shine today after two days of drizzle and rain. I had just about decided I was going to have to run the sprinkler in my leopard yard when it started to rain. Hopefully, today it will be dry enough that I can safely use my electric chain saw. I have a whole great big pile of scrap lumber that needs cutting up to wood stove size pieces.


----------



## HLogic

Yvonne G said:


> ...and we all know just how accurate the 'net is!



...and in this case it was clearly inaccurate. I'm guessing _Amybystoma laterale_ (Blue-spotted salamander) but not knowing in what geographic locale it was found limits the accuracy.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i want a pet hairless rat.


----------



## HLogic

leigti said:


> I'm doing okay. Not much pain anymore. Just a feeling of having something in Mayeye, which is sort of ironic if you think about it  but I feel pressure in there if I look down, bend down or try to lift anything.



You should avoid, at all cost, bending over and lifting things. It IS pressure you are feeling and you don't want to damage what healing is occurring by creating pressure.


----------



## Killerrookie

Like my dad always tells me to lift with my legs and not your back!!!


----------



## HLogic

Killerrookie said:


> Like my dad always tells me to lift with my legs and not your back!!!



Not a good idea post-surgery. The blood pressure in your head skyrockets because of the abdominal pressure exerted during lifting.


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> Like my dad always tells me to lift with my legs and not your back!!!



Your dad gives sound advice...for any lifting done by those who haven't just had eye surgery, as Leigti has. They drummed that into our heads at work too - lift with your legs, not your back.

What're you up to today, Killer?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

HLogic said:


> Not a good idea post-surgery. The blood pressure in your head skyrockets because of the abdominal pressure exerted during lifting.


big words!


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> big words!



Maybe so, however, those of us who muddled through school and paid attention, can understand them.


----------



## Yvonne G

speaking of which, isn't it about time to run outside and catch the school bus?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe so, however, those of us who muddled through school and paid attention, can understand them.


i do pay attention!!!!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> speaking of which, isn't it about time to run outside and catch the school bus?


its a late start day school starts around 9ish.


----------



## Yvonne G

Alrighty then!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Alrighty then!


you thought i was skipping school! but I'm a good child!


----------



## Yvonne G

If memory serves, Leigti told us yesterday (or at least 100 pages ago) that NCIS is one of her favorite TV shows. Tonight's the night!! NCIS is on tonight!!! Yippee!


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't know why they feel Mark Harmon has to have such a wierd haircut. You can tell his hair doesn't usually lay that way because it wants to pop up and go to the other side. So he used to be a Marine. Big deal. That was years ago. It's time they allowed his hair a more natural look. And speaking of hair. Pauly Parette needs to go back to her natural color too. Her black stringy hair isn't pretty. It always looks oily and stringy. But, really folks...I love that show!!


----------



## Momof4

@Cowboy_Ken & @tortdad That is just crazy talk!! I can't even comprehend getting up that early everyday! More power to ya men!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know why they feel Mark Harmon has to have such a wierd haircut. You can tell his hair doesn't usually lay that way because it wants to pop up and go to the other side. So he used to be a Marine. Big deal. That was years ago. It's time they allowed his hair a more natural look. And speaking of hair. Pauly Parette needs to go back to her natural color too. Her black stringy hair isn't pretty. It always looks oily and stringy. But, really folks...I love that show!!



I don't watch NCIS anymore but we do like the Blacklist with James Spader! It's crazy. I have to think to hard to keep up but I love it!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> @Cowboy_Ken & @tortdad That is just crazy talk!! I can't even comprehend getting up that early everyday! More power to ya men!!



At least they have a reason to get up (work). Misty wakes me up every morning at 5a and pesters me until I get up...and I'm retired!!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning everyone! The sun is going to shine today after two days of drizzle and rain. I had just about decided I was going to have to run the sprinkler in my leopard yard when it started to rain. Hopefully, today it will be dry enough that I can safely use my electric chain saw. I have a whole great big pile of scrap lumber that needs cutting up to wood stove size pieces.
> 
> 
> View attachment 119649
> 
> 
> View attachment 119648



I wish I could send my gardener up there, he would have that cleaned up in an hour! Good luck and be careful !


----------



## Yvonne G

What! And take away all my fun?

I have a very big self satisfaction feeling when I've finished a big job like that. Besides that, what else do I have to do? I could very easily turn into a big fat sitting-in-the-recliner-reading-all-day-long slob. I have to keep busy.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> At least they have a reason to get up (work). Misty wakes me up every morning at 5a and pesters me until I get up...and I'm retired!!!



I remember you saying that. Do you bug her when she's sleeping? I mess with mine when they are all cozy and trying to sleep.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning everyone! The sun is going to shine today after two days of drizzle and rain. I had just about decided I was going to have to run the sprinkler in my leopard yard when it started to rain. Hopefully, today it will be dry enough that I can safely use my electric chain saw. I have a whole great big pile of scrap lumber that needs cutting up to wood stove size pieces.
> 
> 
> View attachment 119649
> 
> 
> View attachment 119648


Holy Cow!!!!! That's a LOTTA chopping!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> What! And take away all my fun?
> 
> I have a very big self satisfaction feeling when I've finished a big job like that. Besides that, what else do I have to do? I could very easily turn into a big fat sitting-in-the-recliner-reading-all-day-long slob. I have to keep busy.


You watch for nails, young lady!


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! She's bigger than me! And she could hurt me. Once I got down on the floor to cuddle with her while she was in her bed and she bowled me over with kisses and was jumping all over my curled-into-a-ball body as I covered my head trying to protect myself!


----------



## Momof4

Just finished my lovely coffee and heading to workout. Have a good morning!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Good morning all! My infrared thermometer is supposed to arrive at my house today  my last one broke and Ib didn't really think of that when I just switched Carl into a completely different habitat.... oops


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Just finished my lovely coffee and heading to workout. Have a good morning!


eww exercise! i like to lay in bed and watch netflix.


----------



## Moozillion

leigti said:


> I'm doing okay. Not much pain anymore. Just a feeling of having something in Mayeye, which is sort of ironic if you think about it  but I feel pressure in there if I look down, bend down or try to lift anything.


I HATE feeling anything in my eye, and not being able to see well freaks me out. I will take hand problems over eye problems any day.
You seem to be handling this a lot better than I would! Best wishes!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know why they feel Mark Harmon has to have such a wierd haircut. You can tell his hair doesn't usually lay that way because it wants to pop up and go to the other side. So he used to be a Marine. Big deal. That was years ago. It's time they allowed his hair a more natural look. And speaking of hair. Pauly Parette needs to go back to her natural color too. Her black stringy hair isn't pretty. It always looks oily and stringy. But, really folks...I love that show!!



How do you like the new woman?


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yup. 4:00 am for me.


thats about when i go to bed lol


----------



## Elohi

I've done all my morning chores. Alaina is fed and we've done three activities together. We worked on writing letters in a salt tray, built a city out of blocks for her cars, and did a puzzle together. Now she is watching a couple of scholastic book videos. This nasty weather is making me super drowsy. I hope she naps today because I may join her!


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> I've done all my morning chores. Alaina is fed and we've done three activities together. We worked on writing letters in a salt tray, built a city out of blocks for her cars, and did a puzzle together. Now she is watching a couple of scholastic book videos. This nasty weather is making me super drowsy. I hope she naps today because I may join her!
> View attachment 119662
> 
> View attachment 119663
> 
> View attachment 119664
> 
> View attachment 119665


do you homeschool?


----------



## bouaboua

I think I'm sick with the flu...fever and body ache. 

9:45 AM appointment to see a Doctor. 

Good Morning everyone! ! ! !


----------



## Heather H

bouaboua said:


> I think I'm sick with the flu...fever and body ache.
> 
> 9:45 AM appointment to see a Doctor.
> 
> Good Morning everyone! ! ! !


yuck good morning. feel better soon. i have been blasing the family with vit. c and echinacea and elderberry syrup


----------



## Elohi

Heather H said:


> do you homeschool?


Yes and no. Lol. 
I would like to homeschool all three of my kids, and may, but I have big challenges with my oldest who is 14. My youngest turned 3 in September so I've been doing activities with her in the mornings to reinforce things she's already learned and we build on those things at her pace. Her pace is a little crazy though. She started reading a couple of months ago and is always doing basic math. 
We did this yesterday morning. 


She lined up craft sticks that I numbered 1-20. And then she lined up the sticks I numbered 10-200, counting by 10's.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> I think I'm sick with the flu...fever and body ache.
> 
> 9:45 AM appointment to see a Doctor.
> 
> Good Morning everyone! ! ! !


Oh no! Feel better Steven!


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> Yes and no. Lol.
> I would like to homeschool all three of my kids, and may, but I have big challenges with my oldest who is 14. My youngest turned 3 in September so I've been doing activities with her in the mornings to reinforce things she's already learned and we build on those things at her pace. Her pace is a little crazy though. She started reading a couple of months ago and is always doing basic math.
> We did this yesterday morning.
> View attachment 119666
> 
> She lined up craft sticks that I numbered 1-20. And then she lined up the sticks I numbered 10-200, counting by 10's.


nice. my 8 year old goes to ohio connections academy its virtual school. so he does it at home on the computer. its free and they send you the materials and a computer. it works for us , most days lol


----------



## smarch

AZtortMom said:


> Look at you being all active and stuff
> I'm being lazy and watching the race and snoozing on the couch


 our internet had gone out and I was bored before the race started then once I started digging I couldn't just abandon the mission! ...well that and it was go outside and be active or go get dressed and drive out to the gym... outside was more fun!


----------



## smarch

Kerryann said:


> That was an exciting ending


 well exciting maybe but my brother (ok and me too a little) are Jeff Gordon fans and he was in the finishing wreck nocking him way back  but Jr finished real nice and he's my favorite  I grew up wanting to be different than my family who were Gordon fans... like literally my brother was a fan of the Rainbow Warrior at age 3 no lie! so its weird to finally admit he's a good racer and i'm a fan, but Jr is still my #1!


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Yes and no. Lol.
> I would like to homeschool all three of my kids, and may, but I have big challenges with my oldest who is 14. My youngest turned 3 in September so I've been doing activities with her in the mornings to reinforce things she's already learned and we build on those things at her pace. Her pace is a little crazy though. She started reading a couple of months ago and is always doing basic math.
> We did this yesterday morning.
> View attachment 119666
> 
> She lined up craft sticks that I numbered 1-20. And then she lined up the sticks I numbered 10-200, counting by 10's.



She is so into it, and a cutie!!


----------



## smarch

Good afternoon everyone! Fell l ike I've been absent for a while lol. Our internet at home has been on the fritz and I'm in a cell phone dead zone so I rely on the wifi. It was down again last night so I couldn't watch House on Netflix after my long day of class  So today I finally used my gift card to amazon and bought season 2-8 of house (since I already own 1) and they'll be coming in soon... actually most will be coming while I'm down in GA... 8 days!!!
I've been grumpy because I didn't get to watch House last night... then got stuck in grid-locked traffic this morning. But now I'm feeling better


----------



## Abdulla6169

I congratulate Kuwait on this special day. Today is Kuwait's National day. May Kuwait always be a vibrant prosperous oasis of love and wisdom.


@puffy137


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

smarch said:


> Good afternoon everyone! Fell l ike I've been absent for a while lol. Our internet at home has been on the fritz and I'm in a cell phone dead zone so I rely on the wifi. It was down again last night so I couldn't watch House on Netflix after my long day of class  So today I finally used my gift card to amazon and bought season 2-8 of house (since I already own 1) and they'll be coming in soon... actually most will be coming while I'm down in GA... 8 days!!!
> I've been grumpy because I didn't get to watch House last night... then got stuck in grid-locked traffic this morning. But now I'm feeling better


My least favorite part about online shopping is waiting for things to arrive. It's not like going to the store and leaving with what you paid for. I'm not a patient person!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> How do you like the new woman?



Who are you talking about, Bishop? She's been on for a couple of seasons now. She's growing on me, but I can't figure out why her eyebrows are black when her hair is blond.???


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I think I'm sick with the flu...fever and body ache.
> 
> 9:45 AM appointment to see a Doctor.
> 
> Good Morning everyone! ! ! !



You big sissy. Go to bed and sleep with a heating pad. Sweat it out!! But seriously, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Who are you talking about?



I stopped watching in like season 7ish, but I thought they replaced Ziva recently


----------



## Yvonne G

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> My least favorite part about online shopping is waiting for things to arrive. It's not like going to the store and leaving with what you paid for. I'm not a patient person!



I love shopping on Amazon. I usually get my orders within a couple of days.


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Good afternoon everyone! Fell l ike I've been absent for a while lol. Our internet at home has been on the fritz and I'm in a cell phone dead zone so I rely on the wifi. It was down again last night so I couldn't watch House on Netflix after my long day of class  So today I finally used my gift card to amazon and bought season 2-8 of house (since I already own 1) and they'll be coming in soon... actually most will be coming while I'm down in GA... 8 days!!!
> I've been grumpy because I didn't get to watch House last night... then got stuck in grid-locked traffic this morning. But now I'm feeling better




I hate it when my internet connection goes down. Thankfully it doesn't happen to often. Kisses to AT&T's DSL (I know they don't call it that anymore, but that's what it was when I bought it, so that's what it is!!)


----------



## jaizei

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> My least favorite part about online shopping is waiting for things to arrive. It's not like going to the store and leaving with what you paid for. I'm not a patient person!



Amazon prime


----------



## Yvonne G

Darn it! I'm gonna' have to write that down. Every time I order something I forget that name and just go on regular Amazon.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh no...wait...that's not what I meant. I want to know the name of the amazon site that gives credit to your choice of what do you call its with each order (my mind has gone blank)

Charity, that's it - charity!!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Oh no...wait...that's not what I meant. I want to know the name of the amazon site that gives credit to your choice of what do you call its with each order (my mind has gone blank)


Smile.Amazon.com


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon all


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> I hate it when my internet connection goes down. Thankfully it doesn't happen to often. Kisses to AT&T's DSL (I know they don't call it that anymore, but that's what it was when I bought it, so that's what it is!!)


 We have charter... and we didn't have any problems until this weekend, I really think it was from this dumb "upgrade" to charter spectrum or whatever to go all digital or something. I mean I already have issues with iOS 8 on my phone with wifi connection being touchy but it was the internet that was just gone yesterday, because all my devices were down... and i'm 21 I have A LOT of technology lol


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon all


 Good afternoon!
I've had chocolate covered espresso beans... tonight may be one of those nights I go home and Nank has that though "what in the name of tortoise keepers is wrong with you!!??"


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Yvonne G said:


> I love shopping on Amazon. I usually get my orders within a couple of days.


I don't have Prime so I have to spend at least $35 and wait 5-8 days for free shipping


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Jacqui!

This is what my scrap lumber wood pile looked like when I started cutting wood this a.m.:




and this is what it looked like when my back told me it was time to quit:




I'm about halfway through the original stack. If the weather holds I may be able to finish tomorrow.

A few years ago my son-in-law cut up and split a 45 or 50' tall eucalyptus tree and in order to keep those big pieces burning, I have to include a couple of scraps every so often.


----------



## Jacqui

Just wanted to say to legit, that though I would never wish for her (or anybody) to have the eye surgery, I am so glad she has been sharing with us what it is like. I have found it all to be very interesting.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne here's hoping your back will hold up to another day of working with your pile. Your making me feel very lazy indeed.


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> My least favorite part about online shopping is waiting for things to arrive. It's not like going to the store and leaving with what you paid for. I'm not a patient person!



lol that's why I dislike shopping online. lol


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui, are you in any way close to Kearney?


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Cout! *waves* Are you having as lovely of a day as I am over here?


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Jacqui, are you in any way close to Kearney?



Not really, why?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

There's a REALLY pretty border collie in the shelter there


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't really have a flea problem. There are fleas, yes, but I use Advantage or one of those spot on things to keep them under control. But my in-the-house animals (a cat and a dog) both have tape worm segments on their butts. It's grossing me out!! I'm afraid to hold my cat on my lap for fear of contacting the segments. I've been feeding Misty garlic and she is shedding quite a few in her poop, and I gave the cat a tape worm pill yesterday, but ew-w. I'm freaking out over these darned things.


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Jacqui, are you in any way close to Kearney?



I am closer to being pretty much straight south of Lincoln and just off the KS border.


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> There's a REALLY pretty border collie in the shelter there



Pictures?


----------



## Yvonne G

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> There's a REALLY pretty border collie in the shelter there



Just what Jacqui needs - another dog!!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hey I've passed through that area doing transports!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I don't really have a flea problem. There are fleas, yes, but I use Advantage or one of those spot on things to keep them under control. But my in-the-house animals (a cat and a dog) both have tape worm segments on their butts. It's grossing me out!! I'm afraid to hold my cat on my lap for fear of contacting the segments. I've been feeding Misty garlic and she is shedding quite a few in her poop, and I gave the cat a tape worm pill yesterday, but ew-w. I'm freaking out over these darned things.



Didn't realize garlic would kill the worms, I know it's suppose to make the flea not like the animal. Have you ever tried the diatomaceous earth in their food?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Just what Jacqui needs - another dog!!



Dang, but you sound like my daughter. lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Didn't realize garlic would kill the worms, I know it's suppose to make the flea not like the animal. Have you ever tried the diatomaceous earth in their food?



It doesn't kill them, it makes it uncomfortable to live inside and they get outta' town. I have some DE. The cat is such a finicky eater I doubt she'll eat it, but I'll feed some to Misty.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> Pictures?


----------



## Jacqui

I like that black spot in his mouth just behind the tooth.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl




----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

He's blue!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It doesn't kill them, it makes it uncomfortable to live inside and they get outta' town. I have some DE. The cat is such a finicky eater I doubt she'll eat it, but I'll feed some to Misty.



I need to dig out the DE and get feeding it again to everybody. I have been doing good lately to remember the garlic on everybody's food. Vampires will never be coming into my house.


----------



## AmRoKo

Jacqui said:


> lol that's why I dislike shopping online. lol



I love shopping online, what I hate is when a box arrives and I can't remember what it is I ordered. Lol


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I want him for rescue  Or you can have him, haha


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> He's blue!



Wonder what he did so wrong to be given up for.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> Wonder what he did so wrong to be given up for.


Knowing the area and having read his bio they posted, he probably chased livestock


----------



## AmRoKo

Yvonne G said:


> I don't really have a flea problem. There are fleas, yes, but I use Advantage or one of those spot on things to keep them under control. But my in-the-house animals (a cat and a dog) both have tape worm segments on their butts. It's grossing me out!! I'm afraid to hold my cat on my lap for fear of contacting the segments. I've been feeding Misty garlic and she is shedding quite a few in her poop, and I gave the cat a tape worm pill yesterday, but ew-w. I'm freaking out over these darned things.



I also didn't realize garlic could be used for this! I'll have to remember this if my furry animal friends ever show signs of worms!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I just give my dogs heartworm preventative, that takes care of worms, too.


----------



## AmRoKo

CourtneyAndCarl said:


>



Awwww, that looks almost like an all black dog we had, she lived until she was 14 years old I believe. She was also a rescue.


----------



## Yvonne G

What a happy face!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Wonder what he did so wrong to be given up for.



Probably too active. I know I wouldn't be able to keep up with him, for sure.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I so love fostering and seeing all these doggies


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Knowing the area and having read his bio they posted, he probably chased livestock



Ahh doing what he was bred to do and being punished for it.


----------



## Jacqui

Did you see the story on a shelter that was threatening to adopt out a dog who escaped from a pet sitter while the family is out of country dealing with a family emergency?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> Ahh doing what he was bred to do and being punished for it.


Exactly!! It's ridiculous how often dogs are surrendered for that


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Probably too active. I know I wouldn't be able to keep up with him, for sure.



Train him to search for turtles and tortoises. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne your dog would have a blast with him.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Did you see the story on a shelter that was threatening to adopt out a dog who escaped from a pet sitter while the family is out of country dealing with a family emergency?



Something like this is just disgusting.


----------



## Jacqui

So why don't you go buy yourself another dog, Court?


----------



## Yvonne G

http://www.lifewithdogs.tv/2015/02/shelter-threatens-to-adopt-out-familys-dog-while-away/


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> So why don't you go buy yourself another dog, Court?


I've got four!


----------



## smarch

I have prime through student membership so I get the free 2day shipping when I get things straight from amazon (which in this case I only got season 8 from prime since the rest were significantly less to buy used, and I've yet to have a problem getting a dvd used once I only got 1 disk in a 2 disk set and the seller was quick to respond and look around for disk 1 but alas no disk, so I have 1 disk but got full refund within a day of contact!) but I pay half price for prime because i'm a student, and will probably give it up when they want $80 a year from me! But I currently also get a book a month free before its release because i'm a prime member.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Yvonne G said:


> Something like this is just disgusting.


There's a lot of stories out there like this. It's so wrong. Especially when it's rescues doing it. Makes me sick to think there are rescues that will spend thousands to keep a dog away from it's rightful owner. If you've got all that money it should be going to rescuing dogs that actually need it!


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I've got four!



What does Omaha allow?


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> There's a lot of stories out there like this. It's so wrong. Especially when it's rescues doing it. Makes me sick to think there are rescues that will spend thousands to keep a dog away from it's rightful owner. If you've got all that money it should be going to rescuing dogs that actually need it!



Yep and it gives all rescues bad names.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> What does Omaha allow?


.... 3... (ssshhh)


----------



## HLogic

smarch said:


> I have prime through student membership so I get the free 2day shipping when I get things straight from amazon (which in this case I only got season 8 from prime since the rest were significantly less to buy used, and I've yet to have a problem getting a dvd used once I only got 1 disk in a 2 disk set and the seller was quick to respond and look around for disk 1 but alas no disk, so I have 1 disk but got full refund within a day of contact!) but I pay half price for prime because i'm a student, and will probably give it up when they want $80 a year from me! But I currently also get a book a month free before its release because i'm a prime member.



It's $99 now...


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> .... 3... (ssshhh)



Won't hear it from me.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> Won't hear it from me.


One is a foster so he doesn't REALLY count, but legally he does.


----------



## smarch

HLogic said:


> It's $99 now...


 hmm I wonder if that means this year I paid 50 not 40... I mean its still worth it now as a student but holy cow $99!!?? andf they took away the prime kindle lending library and that costs more... do they actually expect people to pay that much a year!?I mean maybe a company but an individual?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> You big sissy. Go to bed and sleep with a heating pad. Sweat it out!! But seriously, hope you feel better soon.


I'm a big sissy. You got that part correct. 

I sweat like dog last night. but still come with 101.5 F this morning. Doctor prescribing me with Tamiflu for 5 days. 

I need the release note from my Doctor for my jury duty may be tomorrow. Still need to call in after 5 PM today to see if I need to report or not for tomorrow,


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I guess if you shop a LOT you would eventually get that back in shipping, if you don't want to wait 5-8 days to get free shipping without prime


----------



## smarch

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> One is a foster so he doesn't REALLY count, but legally he does.


 in my opinion if they're all cared for properly a limit is stupid... its the people who don't that make the limit what it is.


----------



## HLogic

smarch said:


> hmm I wonder if that means this year I paid 50 not 40... I mean its still worth it now as a student but holy cow $99!!?? andf they took away the prime kindle lending library and that costs more... do they actually expect people to pay that much a year!?I mean maybe a company but an individual?



I did but I'll bet I've gotten it back in shipping charges already this year.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'm a big sissy. You got that part correct.
> 
> I sweat like dog last night. but still come with 101.5 F this morning. Doctor prescribing me with Tamiflu for 5 days.
> 
> I need the release note from my Doctor for my jury duty may be tomorrow. Still need to call in after 5 PM today to see if I need to report or not for tomorrow,



Some folks will do Anything to get out of jury duty.  Hope the meds kick in fast.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> Some folks will do Anything to get out of jury duty.  Hope the meds kick in fast.


I've never been called upon for jury duty... makes me sad


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Oh no! Feel better Steven!


Tamiflu for the next 5 days. 

Doctor said, this year, so many people turn into pneumonia from cold of flu rapidly. He want me to check-in with him if I'm not getting better in next couple days. 

This is no fun...


----------



## smarch

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I guess if you shop a LOT you would eventually get that back in shipping, if you don't want to wait 5-8 days to get free shipping without prime


 isuppose I did just technically pay 23 in shipping for an 83 dollar order, but if I bought prime it would have been a heck of a lot more because they were new... I HATE paying shipping because i'm so spoiled from prime!
Thankfully I had a $50 gify card and $9 sitting in my discover cashback so I only paid $24 for 7 seasons of House


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I've never been called upon for jury duty... makes me sad



You haven't been in the selection pool for long because of your age. Here your put into it, if you own a car, is it the same in your county?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Tamiflu for the next 5 days.
> 
> Doctor said, this year, so many people turn into pneumonia from cold of flu rapidly. He want me to check-in with him if I'm not getting better in next couple days.
> 
> This is no fun...



 sorry


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> You haven't been in the selection pool for long because of your age. Here your put into it, if you own a car, is it the same in your county?


No idea, haha... I haven't been at this long enough


----------



## smarch

HLogic said:


> I did but I'll bet I've gotten it back in shipping charges already this year.


 I suppose as a "full member" you are allowed to share your prime with a family member, and I wonder if my mum would split the cost? but I bet around the holidays I do make up for it in shipping prices and the 2-day was useful near Christmas... minus when they take forever to process the darn things to ship!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Some folks will do Anything to get out of jury duty.  Hope the meds kick in fast.


I like jury duty. Fun to listen all those argument and decide the fate. 

I actually served as a juror once in a trial. A car accident case. It went on for two weeks. very good experience for me. I don't mind to do it again...


----------



## Jacqui

It was so neat this morning on my way in to the library. There was a roadkilled deer and a bald eagle was feeding at it. I think I was within 10 feet of him. I simple love seeing eagles and having a wild one so close was a thrill.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I see some pretty cool things like that on my way from Omaha to Lincoln a few times a week for school!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> You haven't been in the selection pool for long because of your age. Here your put into it, if you own a car, is it the same in your county?


 Well I didn't know it was the car that gave you away! I thought it was registering to vote, but at the same time they got my mum when she was younger before registering to vote... so now that all makes sense. I'm so not excited for the day I have to go whenever that comes.


----------



## Jacqui

Your going to school in Lincoln?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Well I didn't know it was the car that gave you away! I thought it was registering to vote, but at the same time they got my mum when she was younger before registering to vote... so now that all makes sense. I'm so not excited for the day I have to go whenever that comes.



It use to be voting here, but so many fewer folks register to vote then own vehicles, they changed it.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

smarch said:


> Well I didn't know it was the car that gave you away! I thought it was registering to vote, but at the same time they got my mum when she was younger before registering to vote... so now that all makes sense. I'm so not excited for the day I have to go whenever that comes.


just act like a complete nut case and they won't pick you?  That's my plan!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> Your going to school in Lincoln?


Yeah. My major isn't offered in Omaha so I spent my first two years doing gen eds and my last two years will be at Lincoln doing all the major-related stuff


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> just act like a complete nut case and they won't pick you?  That's my plan!



So just going to be yourself?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> So just going to be yourself?


Haha, pretty much


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> It use to be voting here, but so many fewer folks register to vote then own vehicles, they changed it.


 Makes sense. there aren't many people who don't own cars... and people shying away from registering to vote because they don't want to be up to jury duty isn't a good reason to not vote. I registered before the first election I could vote in, and have only missed 2 opportunities to vote, 1 because they snuck it in and another because I was just too tired and completely forgot. its too important to just skip


----------



## smarch

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> just act like a complete nut case and they won't pick you?  That's my plan!


 I always joke about that, look at my little brother all straight faced "I'm racist, don't like the white people" (its funny since I am white) and all sorts of others... but in reality I don't think i'd really mind being picked... would I be able to take notes is the real question, because I get REALLY fidgety and unfocused if I don't have something to do even in a class where you don't need to take notes i'll be there looking silly.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I don't think I'd mind either!!


----------



## smarch

I think my bigger worry is being a big girl and finding out where i have to go because of my nasty anxiety, and to just sit therenot knowing what to do, what if I did something utterly idiotic!

Sometimes my anxieties so bad even a trip to walmart has me jumpy when someones in the same aisle as me


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

smarch said:


> I think my bigger worry is being a big girl and finding out where i have to go because of my nasty anxiety, and to just sit therenot knowing what to do, what if I did something utterly idiotic!
> 
> Sometimes my anxieties so bad even a trip to walmart has me jumpy when someones in the same aisle as me


I think we are VERY similar people


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Well I have to head out to drive back home. I will see y'all again in about an hour maybe


----------



## smarch

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I think we are VERY similar people


 that's cool... and if I know anything, i'm sorry lol, anxiety especially is terrible. Me and my best friend both have terrible social anxiety so when we go out and need to ask someone something its quite a battle if we're both having anxious days, but thankful on days its one or the other we know without asking who has to go ask  I guess that's what you get when you've been friends for at least 7 years


----------



## smarch

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Well I have to head out to drive back home. I will see y'all again in about an hour maybe


 have fun! I'll be here lol... unless i'm home by then, then maybe I wont be seeing as I have no idea if the internet will work tonight


----------



## smarch

Is it true you can plop a baby carrot in a tort enclosure for a tortoise to chew on now and then if they wont eat the cuttlebone to help trim their beak? I read it somewhere not here, but I know carrots are high in sugar but ok sometimes, and I have baby carrots i'm just now chewing on and wondered if I could share 1 and it would help Nank's beak? Would he choke on it? I've fed little bits grated on his food before but never a whole piece. Any ideas?


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> hmm I wonder if that means this year I paid 50 not 40... I mean its still worth it now as a student but holy cow $99!!?? andf they took away the prime kindle lending library and that costs more... do they actually expect people to pay that much a year!?I mean maybe a company but an individual?



Free streaming movies/tv shows.


----------



## smarch

Also when I go down to GA the friend we're staying with has a Russian tort. I've seen a picture and its beak is very long, whats a good, but friendly way to start up that conversation about husbandry? I'm so excited to meet another tort, I already get to see my cousins now and then  they have such different personalities for both being Russians.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Free streaming movies/tv shows.


 unfortunately not nearly as good as Netflix because I got Netflix because there weren't enough shows to watch. 
The music streaming ended up more exciting to me at least.


----------



## leigti

smarch said:


> Is it true you can plop a baby carrot in a tort enclosure for a tortoise to chew on now and then if they wont eat the cuttlebone to help trim their beak? I read it somewhere not here, but I know carrots are high in sugar but ok sometimes, and I have baby carrots i'm just now chewing on and wondered if I could share 1 and it would help Nank's beak? Would he choke on it? I've fed little bits grated on his food before but never a whole piece. Any ideas?


Every few months, two or three, I give my Russian tortoise a ^. Not the little baby peeled ones either just a regular small carrot. She loves it. I don't think one every now and then is going to hurts and it does help with the beak a little bit maybe.


----------



## leigti

HLogic said:


> You should avoid, at all cost, bending over and lifting things. It IS pressure you are feeling and you don't want to damage what healing is occurring by creating pressure.


I know. That is why I am off work right now. I am trying to be good


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I'm a big sissy. You got that part correct.
> 
> I sweat like dog last night. but still come with 101.5 F this morning. Doctor prescribing me with Tamiflu for 5 days.
> 
> I need the release note from my Doctor for my jury duty may be tomorrow. Still need to call in after 5 PM today to see if I need to report or not for tomorrow,



Ah HA! The truth now comes out!!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Tamiflu for the next 5 days.
> 
> Doctor said, this year, so many people turn into pneumonia from cold of flu rapidly. He want me to check-in with him if I'm not getting better in next couple days.
> 
> This is no fun...



If I'm remembering correctly, you're immunocompromised because of your chemo??? So take care of yourself, Steven. We (besides Irene and the tortoises ) need you.


----------



## Yvonne G

I wouldn't mind being on a jury if the courthouse wasn't down town. I really hate driving and trying to park down town.

I'm looking forward to the day when my TV is also my computer.


----------



## smarch

leigti said:


> Every few months, two or three, I give my Russian tortoise a ^. Not the little baby peeled ones either just a regular small carrot. She loves it. I don't think one every now and then is going to hurts and it does help with the beak a little bit maybe.


 do you think the baby one would be ok? I mean its just what I happen to have... i'm pretty sure they're organic, i'd rinse it anyways. I mean I figure if it may help with the beak its a good thing to try, Nank's beak isn't out of control or anything but its a tad bit long.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> I wouldn't mind being on a jury if the courthouse wasn't down town. I really hate driving and trying to park down town.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the day when my TV is also my computer.


 a smart tv practically is a computer at this point! Same if you have a game console hooked up like the PS4 or XBox1. pretty nifty tech now-a-days. I watch Netflix off our old, now hardly used, wii console on our TV. My computer is too old to play TV so I make the TV play computer.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

My thermometer still hasn't arrived  ETA was, and still is, today by 8pm, to be delivered by usps... well it's only 3pm but the mailman has already been here! D:<


----------



## smarch

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> My thermometer still hasn't arrived  ETA was, and still is, today by 8pm, to be delivered by usps... well it's only 3pm but the mailman has already been here! D:<


 I was going to say our ups man comes around 5 here, but you said usps  do they have tracking and you can see if it actually left the post office like it was supposed to? I've watched packages get stuck at our post office for a day or 2 for no real reason.


----------



## Jacqui

Won't hurt to give an occasional carrot. The baby one will not work as well for the beak, but still perhaps some good.


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> a smart tv practically is a computer at this point! Same if you have a game console hooked up like the PS4 or XBox1. pretty nifty tech now-a-days. I watch Netflix off our old, now hardly used, wii console on our TV. My computer is too old to play TV so I make the TV play computer.



You forget...I live in a cave (and sometimes under a bridge). I have no cell phone, and games? Forget games. The only reason I have a new style TV is because they don't transmit the old way anymore and I had to get a new style because the old one broke. If I could get my computer on my TV I probably would grow roots into my recliner and never get up again! Well, not really. I'd still have to go outside to care for the tortoises. Darn!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

smarch said:


> I was going to say our ups man comes around 5 here, but you said usps  do they have tracking and you can see if it actually left the post office like it was supposed to? I've watched packages get stuck at our post office for a day or 2 for no real reason.


Last update was 4 hours ago, saying that the package was transferred to USPS and will be delivered by my local mail carrier.


----------



## juli11

Good night guys me and my Picta dorsalis go to bed now ;-)



But she's still sleeping :-D


----------



## Yvonne G

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Last update was 4 hours ago, saying that the package was transferred to USPS and will be delivered by my local mail carrier.



So that means tomorrow morning??? For cryin' out loud!


----------



## jaizei

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Last update was 4 hours ago, saying that the package was transferred to USPS and will be delivered by my local mail carrier.



If it was shipped Ups with final delivery by USPS, they may come later. USPS will also deliver on Sundays sometimes.


----------



## Yvonne G

Very pretty, Julian. It it the only one of its kind that you have?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Won't hurt to give an occasional carrot. The baby one will not work as well for the beak, but still perhaps some good.


 Ok for the future in my plans i'll grab me baby carrots and Nank a regular one, and I really only plan to do it maybe 4 times a year, not often, just to give him something that would act a little like a cuttlebone if he's eat the darn thing!!  I even showed him how lol. he prefers to add them to his "tortoise stew" he creates almost daily in his water dish... worse part I've seen him eat food out of his filthy water dish after a messy day  no manners at all whatsoever!! Ok some manners, he sits on me and doesn't go to the bathroom so I guess he can be polite lol


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> You forget...I live in a cave (and sometimes under a bridge). I have no cell phone, and games? Forget games. The only reason I have a new style TV is because they don't transmit the old way anymore and I had to get a new style because the old one broke. If I could get my computer on my TV I probably would grow roots into my recliner and never get up again! Well, not really. I'd still have to go outside to care for the tortoises. Darn!


 they have cables that can connect the 2  I prefer to sit in front of the TV with a laptop, then I can get in my dose of TV and computer at the same time!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Yvonne G said:


> So that means tomorrow morning??? For cryin' out loud!


Yes! GRRR I neeed itt


----------



## juli11

Yvonne G said:


> Very pretty, Julian. It it the only one of its kind that you have?


Yes at the moment... I had five of them. I got them by a friend who breed them but these five weren't in good conditions so he gave me the animals said look what you can do.. And only this animals survive. But I will got new if them 3-5 in the next months


----------



## Moozillion

bouaboua said:


> Tamiflu for the next 5 days.
> 
> Doctor said, this year, so many people turn into pneumonia from cold of flu rapidly. He want me to check-in with him if I'm not getting better in next couple days.
> 
> This is no fun...


I hope you get better quickly, Steven! Flu is miserable!


----------



## bouaboua

Moozillion said:


> I hope you get better quickly, Steven! Flu is miserable!


Thank you Mooz! ! !

I hope Tamiflu will do the trick that can help me through. Thank you! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Ok for the future in my plans i'll grab me baby carrots and Nank a regular one, and I really only plan to do it maybe 4 times a year, not often, just to give him something that would act a little like a cuttlebone if he's eat the darn thing!!  I even showed him how lol. he prefers to add them to his "tortoise stew" he creates almost daily in his water dish... worse part I've seen him eat food out of his filthy water dish after a messy day  no manners at all whatsoever!! Ok some manners, he sits on me and doesn't go to the bathroom so I guess he can be polite lol


I have a leopard who also thinks her cuttlebone belongs in her way
terdish


----------



## Jacqui

darn can not get this phone to let me correct the above to waterdish.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Crap. That dog I posted earlier, the shelter won't release him to a rescue even though he was adopted a year ago and returned for chasing livestock and was almost shot. They want him to be adopted but I don't know anyone in the area to "adopt" him for me D:


----------



## dmmj

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> teachers are evil creatures who's goal in life is to make my life awful!


Teachers meeting at school. " you've nprobably wondered why I have gathered you all here today?" " simple to make nick's life miseerable. " "Suggestions?"


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Nick!

How was school? Did all your teacher had a meeting today?


----------



## AmRoKo

Jacqui said:


> darn can not get this phone to let me correct the above to waterdish.



LOL! What's a terdish? Huh HUH!?


----------



## Yvonne G

@bouaboua - where did you post your new night house? I'm trying to find it to link for my partner in San Diego, and I can't remember if it was here in this thread or if you put it in enclosures.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> @bouaboua - where did you post your new night house? I'm trying to find it to link for my partner in San Diego, and I can't remember if it was here in this thread or if you put it in enclosures.


I only posted in this thread. But I can post all of them here for you. 

Here you go.



Here is the location of the new night box. Like I said. My Mom in-law are no happy at all. We ( Torts and I ) are taking over her garden.


Foundation with heater well in the center. 


Put in the insulation material. 



Put on the floor for the base.



Back wall are up!



Low profile heater.


Removable wall for the heater well if maintenance needed. 





More frame work are done.




All wall and door are insulated.






Start making doors. Total of four. Two for entry and two for maintenance.


My supervisor are fall asleep while I'm banging and drilling....






Doors are insulated also.



Door are installed. 



Electrical are installed. With a timer and Temperature regulator. 


Install the floor....


My wife are put in the her share of hard work.


----------



## bouaboua

Continue...

Put in the 48 inches ZOOMED UVB light fixture.




Now working on the roof panel.



As always, insulated.





Roof panel are painted and up.



Couple friends from the sea are come live with us.





Add a little color.



Look in from the right hand side.



Looking in from the left.



The new torts yard on the right.






The new torts yard on the left! ! ! !






This night box idea are come from @Tom 's thread.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/my-best-night-box-design-yet.66867/


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you, Steven. I really love your night house. I wonder if you should have put the heat sensor further away from the actual heater?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you, Steven. I really love your night house. I wonder if you should have put the heat sensor further away from the actual heater?


Yes.....The heat sensor are on the wall on the other side of the night box and is in the corner. The little white box/thing is the temperature regulator.


----------



## mike taylor

Just a little helpful hint steven . Put a smallish fan in there to keep air moving . This help my boxes stay cool in summer and keeps the heat moving in winter .


----------



## bouaboua

Thank you Mike for the advise...

Great idea and I think it is necessary to have a fan. I have a two zone temperature controller. That one can control the heater. and one control the fan.


----------



## mike taylor

You're very welcome .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## mike taylor

He? Not hey?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> he


he??

she??

Him??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> he


Can you follow what you learn from the school?

Upper case when you start a sentence.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i dont understand! my friend bought a juice thing at the school and took 5 straws for some reason and he get suspended!!! really! the principle said he was wasteful sent him to the office then he got suspended for 2 days!!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i dont understand.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i dont understand! my friend bought a juice thing at the school and took 5 straws for some reason and he get suspended!!! really! the principle said he was wasteful sent him to the office then he got suspended for 2 days!!!!!



Good! ! Two days are too few. I like this principle. 

Now a day, some young people are just don't appreciate the resource. It is wasteful.........


----------



## mike taylor

It may not have been the staws maybe he said something stupid .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> It may not have been the staws maybe he said something stupid .


he didn't.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i hate school


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i dont understand! my friend bought a juice thing at the school and took 5 straws for some reason and he get suspended!!! really! the principle said he was wasteful sent him to the office then he got suspended for 2 days!!!!!


That seems pretty excessive. But maybe there were some other things said or done that you don't know about.


----------



## AZtortMom

Saw this today.. I thought you guys would appreciate this


----------



## bouaboua

Yes......Post Tortoises.......Very accurate statement. hahahaha......


----------



## mike taylor

Yes thats a good one!


----------



## bouaboua

And we are the dumb axx put them up there...


----------



## mike taylor

Yes indeed we are . I've came to the conclusion . I can't vote on any of them liars! I just want to move deep in the woods off the grid some times.


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Yes indeed we are . I've came to the conclusion . I can't vote on any of them liars! I just want to move deep in the woods off the grid some times.


Indeed


----------



## bouaboua

Reality hurts....

Which direction are woods??


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> I have prime through student membership so I get the free 2day shipping when I get things straight from amazon (which in this case I only got season 8 from prime since the rest were significantly less to buy used, and I've yet to have a problem getting a dvd used once I only got 1 disk in a 2 disk set and the seller was quick to respond and look around for disk 1 but alas no disk, so I have 1 disk but got full refund within a day of contact!) but I pay half price for prime because i'm a student, and will probably give it up when they want $80 a year from me! But I currently also get a book a month free before its release because i'm a prime member.


I love prime. My kindle is my book, radio, computer, tv and camera all in one. I have kindle unlimited for books. Plus now we get prime music. It's so worth it for me.


----------



## Heather H

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I guess if you shop a LOT you would eventually get that back in shipping, if you don't want to wait 5-8 days to get free shipping without prime


I do a ton of shopping on Amazon. Plus it works on all of our kindles , laptop, PlayStation and 2 tv's


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i dont understand! my friend bought a juice thing at the school and took 5 straws for some reason and he get suspended!!! really! the principle said he was wasteful sent him to the office then he got suspended for 2 days!!!!!



You're obviously not hearing both sides of the story, and only the side that makes your friend look good. I'd be willing to bet he smart-mouthed.


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> Every few months, two or three, I give my Russian tortoise a ^. Not the little baby peeled ones either just a regular small carrot. She loves it. I don't think one every now and then is going to hurts and it does help with the beak a little bit maybe.


I got an alert from my pediatrician to stop giving my son baby carrots. They are soaked in a bleach sollution to make them last longer.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> You're obviously not hearing both sides of the story, and only the side that makes your friend look good. I'd be willing to bet he smart-mouthed.


all my friends are nice he wouldn't do that.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> You're obviously not hearing both sides of the story, and only the side that makes your friend look good. I'd be willing to bet he smart-mouthed.


you just think us teenagers are all evil little gremlins.


----------



## bouaboua

Took 5 straw for one drink? Those are your friend right? And you do cool thing and hangout with them right?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Took 5 straw for one drink? Those are your friend right? And you do cool thing and hangout with them right?


yea!


----------



## bouaboua

No.....Not all teenager are "cool" like you and your friend.


----------



## Yvonne G

Heather H said:


> I got an alert from my pediatrician to stop giving my son baby carrots. They are soaked in a bleach sollution to make them last longer.



http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2014/01/07/truth-behind-baby-carrots/

...and don't forget, chlorine dissipates rather quickly. According to Bolt House, one of the two major producers of baby carrots, the chlorine wash used has *90% less chlorine than drinking water*. So assuming you drink tap water and wash your veggies in tap water, *the chlorine in baby carrots is negligible.*


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> No.....Not all teenager are "cool" like you and your friend.


i have you.


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2014/01/07/truth-behind-baby-carrots/
> 
> ...and don't forget, chlorine dissipates rather quickly. According to Bolt House, one of the two major producers of baby carrots, the chlorine wash used has *90% less chlorine than drinking water*. So assuming you drink tap water and wash your veggies in tap water, *the chlorine in baby carrots is negligible.*


He is allergic to bleach . So I guess it's fine for normal consumption. Thank you


----------



## bouaboua

I know some teenager are have good grades from school, helping their parents with house works. doing community works like volunteering in the hospital and animal rescuer. 

Of cause, not as cool as you and your friend.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> I know some teenager are have good grades from school, helping their parents with house works. doing community works like volunteering in the hospital and animal rescuer.
> 
> Of cause, not as cool as you and your friend.


im a good kid i volunteer a lot


----------



## bouaboua

Okay....One out of three of my examples. I gave you that much.....

Any of your friend are straight A students? If yse. You should able to get some help from them in your home work as a "Friend".


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Okay....One out of three of my examples. I gave you that much.....
> 
> Any of your friend are straight A students? If yse. You should able to get some help from them in your home work as a "Friend".


the friend who took 5 straws is a straight A student and is in advanced classes. most of my friends are really smart and then theres me who is in none advanced classes and hardly passing.


----------



## bouaboua

You are very smart also in my book Nick. But not doing the smart things as I consider.


----------



## AmRoKo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the friend who took 5 straws is a straight A student and is in advanced classes. most of my friends are really smart and then theres me who is in none advanced classes and hardly passing.



Comon Nick, what kind of attitude is that? You need to want to learn in order to achieve! Learning new things if a wonderful and exciting experience if you let it be, Take joy from the topics you learn in school, they will help you in the future and you will be so glad.


----------



## AmRoKo

I swear some people just make me facepalm so hard sometimes, like seriously.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AmRoKo said:


> Comon Nick, what kind of attitude is that? You need to want to learn in order to achieve! Learning new things if a wonderful and exciting experience if you let it be, Take joy from the topics you learn in school, they will help you in the future and you will be so glad.


i like learning. but its the teachers that don't give a **** that make learning boring.


----------



## AmRoKo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i like learning. but its the teachers that don't give a **** that make learning boring.



What exactly is the teacher doing that is bothering you, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## AmRoKo

I tell ya whats bothering me lately is my friggin computer.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AmRoKo said:


> What exactly is the teacher doing that is bothering you, if you dont mind me asking?


sending kids out of the class for saying there opinion, not explaining what they are teaching and expect us to find it out our selfs, yelling at the students for no reason. teachers are evil!


----------



## bouaboua

Those teacher are also teaching your friends that getting straight A grade right? They also think teacher are boring and evil?


----------



## AmRoKo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> sending kids out of the class for saying there opinion, not explaining what they are teaching and expect us to find it out our selfs, yelling at the students for no reason. teachers are evil!



I had a terrible teacher twice, my parents had to get her sent back to teaching school because she was just so nasty to her students. Maybe you can tell your parents about it? Maybe try talking to your teacher about, tell her or him how they are making you feel and it is making it troublesome for you to be able to learn.


----------



## jaizei

Never should've stopped the scholastic beatings...




AmRoKo said:


> Comon Nick, what kind of attitude is that? You need to want to learn in order to achieve! Learning new things if a wonderful and exciting experience if you let it be, Take joy from the topics you learn in school, they will help you in the future and you will be so glad.



Seriously. I don't get people who aren't curious or interested in learning. 

The only downside is that you can't learn everything.


----------



## AmRoKo

jaizei said:


> Never should've stopped the scholastic beatings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. I don't get people who aren't curious or interested in learning.
> 
> The only downside is that you can't learn everything.



Exactly, I hate when I have just learned something new but my brain cant memorize all the information right away so I forget half of it and have to learn again.


----------



## AmRoKo

The problem sometimes can be like I previously said with having the two nasty teachers, some people just aren't cut out for being around a bunch of kids. Of course there can also be some really bad kids that are hard for the teacher to deal with.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> sending kids out of the class for saying there opinion, not explaining what they are teaching and expect us to find it out our selfs, yelling at the students for no reason. teachers are evil!



Maybe it's because I am more of a self starter and prefer to be self paced so I don't have other people slowing me down, but I think everyone should be responsible for their own education. Relying on someone to 'teach' you means you are limited by what they know.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AmRoKo said:


> The problem sometimes can be like I previously said with having the two nasty teachers, some people just aren't cut out for being around a bunch of kids. Of course there can also be some really bad kids that are hard for the teacher to deal with.


but I'm a good child! the teachers are the evil ones!


----------



## AmRoKo

I did homeschooling from 6-12 grade, so I didn't have to deal with teachers much besides sometimes calling up the people "assigned" to be my teacher to ask them questions from time to time.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

all you people are always on the teachers side!


----------



## bouaboua

Answer my question Nick. Is the same evil teachers teaching your 5 straw, straight A friend? and other smart friend of yours?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Answer my question Nick. Is the same evil teachers teaching your 5 straw, straight A friend? and other smart friend of yours?


there is like over 100 teachers at my high school. like none of my friends have the same teachers as me.


----------



## AmRoKo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> all you people are always on the teachers side!



Some teachers can be great! Some obviously can be pretty darn bad. Try to focus your energy on your work rather than the teachers attitude towards you, or better yet try to make that teachers attitude of you change, if they have a problem with something you are doing try to figure out what the problem is and fix it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AmRoKo said:


> Some teachers can be great! Some obviously can be pretty darn bad. Try to focus your energy on your work rather than the teachers attitude towards you, or better yet try to make that teachers attitude of you change, if they have a problem with something you are doing try to figure out what the problem is and fix it.


i don't even talk in any of my classes I'm a good child! I'm not mean to the teachers, i never interrupt them!


----------



## AmRoKo

Now I know there are some people in this world that truly cannot be dealt with no matter what you do, maybe your teacher is one of them, but you can take this as a learning experience possible, push yourself, work hard to succeed.


----------



## Elohi

jaizei said:


> Never should've stopped the scholastic beatings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. I don't get people who aren't curious or interested in learning.
> 
> The only downside is that you can't learn everything.


The way school is structured isn't a great fit for a lot of kids and they end up hating to learn. They loathe the entire process. I have one of those kids who loved to learn and was an eager to know everything, until he started school. He's not the kind of kid to thrive in public school. There's an interesting article that breaks down some studies on how Americas public schools are breaking boys down and lessening their ability to succeed. Boys in particular struggle in school because they are forced to sit still early on for so many hours without breaks or even a decent about of physical activity and playtime. Recess hardly exists anymore, some states being worse than others. If I find the article I will post it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> The way school is structured isn't a great fit for a lot of kids and they end up hating to learn. They loathe the entire process. I have one of those kids who loved to learn and was an eager to know everything, until he started school. He's not the kind of kid to thrive in public school. There's an interesting article that breaks down some studies on how Americas public schools are breaking boys down and lessening their ability to succeed. Boys in particular struggle in school because they are forced to sit still early on for so many hours without breaks or even a decent about of physical activity and playtime. Recess hardly exists anymore, some states being worse than others. If I find the article I will post it.


school is evil! we should just burn down all the schools!


----------



## Elohi

Some teachers are superstars, but they are becoming less and less common because the rigor of teaching to the test is burning teachers out almost at the rate of student burnout.


----------



## AmRoKo

Elohi said:


> The way school is structured isn't a great fit for a lot of kids and they end up hating to learn. They loathe the entire process. I have one of those kids who loved to learn and was an eager to know everything, until he started school. He's not the kind of kid to thrive in public school. There's an interesting article that breaks down some studies on how Americas public schools are breaking boys down and lessening their ability to succeed. Boys in particular struggle in school because they are forced to sit still early on for so many hours without breaks or even a decent about of physical activity and playtime. Recess hardly exists anymore, some states being worse than others. If I find the article I will post it.



I didn't enjoy learning until I started homeschooling. I hated public school, everything about it. But once I started home school, that all changed, I learned so much.


----------



## AmRoKo

Elohi said:


> Some teachers are superstars, but they are becoming less and less common because the rigor of teaching to the test is burning teachers out almost at the rate of student burnout.



This is true, I remember a few teachers that I loved going to their class.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> Some teachers are superstars, but they are becoming less and less common because the rigor of teaching to the test is burning teachers out almost at the rate of student burnout.


i have one teacher who really cares about the students, my history teacher.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> there is like over 100 teachers at my high school. like none of my friends have the same teachers as me.


So, Only your teacher are evil? Those teacher only have one student? That can't be true. All other student in the same class with you also think those teacher are evil?? None of them getting good grade? 

Nick: your high school are located in the one of most wealthy community of the country. To be a high school teacher in that school district are not easy. None of the teacher that @AmRoKo mentioned will ever get a job in you school.


----------



## leigti

I think public schools have changed a lot since I went to them. Even my last three years I hated it, but I was lucky enough that I can get through it without trying. my sister never did graduate, she always had more trouble in school and it just did not fit her at all. there are a lot of alternative ways to learn now, Nick maybe you could look into that when you move to Pennsylvania. go into it with an open mind and you might actually like it there, sometimes a change of scenery is what is needed.


----------



## AmRoKo

bouaboua said:


> So, Only your teacher are evil? Those teacher only have one student? That can't be true. All other student in the same class with you also think those teacher are evil?? None of them getting good grade?
> 
> Nick: your high school are located in the one of most wealthy community of the country. To be a high school teacher in that school district are not easy. None of the teacher that @AmRoKo mentioned will ever get a job in you school.



Unfortunately even wealthy schools can suffer from bad teachers, from what I have read.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> So, Only your teacher are evil? Those teacher only have one student? That can't be true. All other student in the same class with you also think those teacher are evil?? None of them getting good grade?
> 
> Nick: your high school are located in the one of most wealthy community of the country. To be a high school teacher in that school district are not easy. None of the teacher that @AmRoKo mentioned will ever get a job in you school.


school is evil.


----------



## bouaboua

AmRoKo said:


> Unfortunately even wealthy schools can suffer from bad teachers, from what I have read.


That is possible for sure. But I'm doubt this is the case of our dear/lovely Nick. 

By reading some of his post here....I'm pretty sure I'm correct.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AmRoKo said:


> Unfortunately even wealthy schools can suffer from bad teachers, from what I have read.


thank you!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> school is evil.


But don't burn them down. You will be jailed till your 25th birthday. or maybe 35....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> But don't burn them down. You will be jailed till your 25th birthday. or maybe 35....


im not a pyromaniac.


----------



## bouaboua

Who is the one said he want to burn down all school? This thread will have a record of that statement.


----------



## jaizei

bouaboua said:


> Who is the one said he want to burn down all school? This thread will have a record of that statement.



You may have just stumbled on Nicky's true calling...politician.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Who is the one said he want to burn down all school? This thread will have a record of that statement.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> all you people are always on the teachers side!



What's the common denominator?


----------



## AmRoKo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


>



Don't turn to a life of crime, Nick! Don't do it! Learn, learn, leaarrrrrrn!


----------



## bouaboua

jaizei said:


> You may have just stumbled on Nicky's true calling...politician.


Of Post Tortoise?? 

Sometime we put politician in the category of lair. Is that what Nick's true calling??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AmRoKo said:


> Don't turn to a life of crime, Nick! Don't do it! Learn, learn, leaarrrrrrn!


why get a job when i can just sell drugs? why do i need to pay for my stuff at the store when i can just steal it?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Of Post Tortoise??
> 
> Sometime we put politician in the category of lair. Is that what Nick's true calling??


i hate you!


----------



## leigti

bouaboua said:


> But don't burn them down. You will be jailed till your 25th birthday. or maybe 35....


Wow! That would make him really old when he gets out of jail


----------



## AmRoKo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why get a job when i can just sell drugs? why do i need to pay for my stuff at the store when i can just steal it?



You are such a stinker Nick!


----------



## tortdad

Spike was all like "hey dad, what's down there?"


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> I got an alert from my pediatrician to stop giving my son baby carrots. They are soaked in a bleach sollution to make them last longer.


I think that just like many fruits and vegetables a lot of the nutrients and vitamins are in the skin. So I never peeled carrots or cucumbers etc.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate you!


I would still give you a hatchling when you show me your GPA 3.6 score card. 

So！ don't hate me..


----------



## leigti

smarch said:


> do you think the baby one would be ok? I mean its just what I happen to have... i'm pretty sure they're organic, i'd rinse it anyways. I mean I figure if it may help with the beak its a good thing to try, Nank's beak isn't out of control or anything but its a tad bit long.


It won't hurt, just rinse it off. but you can just join the club of me  that buys one ^ for the tortoise. They look at you funny at the checkout stand but that's okay.


----------



## tortdad

All this dog talk. Does anyone near me want to adopt a standard poodle or a parakeet? My moms in the hospital again and her doctor has told her it's time to get the animals out of her house.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> I would still give you a hatchling when you show me your GPA 3.6 score card.
> 
> So！ don't hate me..


its not going to happen.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> All this dog talk. Does anyone near me want to adopt a standard poodle or a parakeet? My moms in the hospital again and her doctor has told her it's time to get the animals out of her house.


are parakeets loud?


----------



## jaizei

leigti said:


> I think that just like many fruits and vegetables a lot of the nutrients and vitamins are in the skin. So I never peeled carrots or cucumbers etc.



Kiwis: do you eat the fur?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> are parakeets loud?


 Not to bad


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> Spike was all like "hey dad, what's down there?"
> View attachment 119779
> 
> View attachment 119780


Nick are no doing his home work or complaining about his teachers. 

Nothing new....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Nick are no doing his home work or complaining about his teachers.
> 
> Nothing new....


i finished all my homework!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> are parakeets loud?


Yes. When you have 29 of them. They can be loud.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Yes. When you have 29 of them. They can be loud.


thats a lot of birds.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Alaska is now the 3d state that legalized weed.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its not going to happen.


I will keep my promise.....If I don't get hatchling. I will even willing to buy one for you. 

You only need to do your part.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> I will keep my promise.....If I don't get hatchling. I will even willing to buy one for you.
> 
> You only need to do your part.


you don't have to buy me a tortoise.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Alaska is now the 3d state that legalized weed.


Why is your concern??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Why is your concern??


what?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you don't have to buy me a tortoise.


Just a little incentive for you to do better in school because I think you are a very smart kid.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Just a little incentive for you to do better in school because I think you are a very smart kid.


but i do try hard in school.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?


Weed, and legalization. ?? what's to you??


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Alaska is now the 3d state that legalized weed.


Considering the amount of drug abuse up there in that state I doubt it's really going to matter any. just less paperwork for the cops. But probably no real change in personal habits. yes I am cynical about the situation.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Weed, and legalization. ?? what's to you??


i plead the 5th!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but i do try hard in school.


Show me the beef......


----------



## Heather H

bouaboua said:


> Why is your concern??


If my 8 year old gets all A's will you give him one too?  right now he has a 3.87


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i plead the 5th!


Right......

At least you learn that.....From TV, not school.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Right......
> 
> At least you learn that.....From TV, not school.


i don't watch tv.


----------



## Heather H

Nick here is a good example my youngest gets all A's barely has to try. His older brother struggled , hated school, he is very intelligent he just had to study a lot. I spent hours every night helping him. We found different ways of learning for him. He struggled in math so I taught him by using his interests. Kids are not cookie cutters everyone learns differently. You need to find the best way for you to learn. But only you can do this.


----------



## bouaboua

Heather H said:


> If my 8 year old gets all A's will you give him one too?  right now he has a 3.87


Will be only for Nick.

He is the one who need a little encouragement. 

Sorry Heather!! You must be a proud Mother though.....


----------



## Heather H

bouaboua said:


> Will be only for Nick.
> 
> He is the one who need a little encouragement.
> 
> Sorry Heather!! You must be a proud Mother though.....


I know I was kidding. I am proud of both my kids  I would love to help Nick learn to learn


----------



## Heather H

Nick what interests you?


----------



## bouaboua

Heather H said:


> Nick here is a good example my youngest gets all A's barely has to try. His older brother struggled , hated school, he is very intelligent he just had to study a lot. I spent hours every night helping him. We found different ways of learning for him. He struggled in math so I taught him by using his interests. Kids are not cookie cutters everyone learns differently. You need to find the best way for you to learn. But only you can do this.





Heather H said:


> I know I was kidding. I am proud of both my kids  I would love to help Nick learn to learn


I take my promise very seriously. I don't promise if I cannot deliver. 

I will be bankrupted if I give a hatchling to all the kids that have >3.6 GPA. hahaha.......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Nick what interests you?


tortoises.


----------



## Heather H

Nick what subject/s are you struggling with?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Nick what subject/s are you struggling with?


school.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> tortoises.



What specifically? Are you more/just interested in raising/breeding, or do you like to get into the brainy stuff also, like reptile medicine?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> What specifically? Are you more/just interested in raising/breeding, or do you like to get into the brainy stuff also, like reptile medicine?


everything about tortoises interest me!


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> school.


What grade are you in? What subjects are you taking? Do you even want help and/or advice?


----------



## bouaboua

Heather H said:


> What grade are you in? What subjects are you taking? Do you even want help and/or advice?


He told me he have a tutor that helping him.....Right? Nick?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> What grade are you in? What subjects are you taking? Do you even want help and/or advice?


i think I'm in 10th grade. i have an idea! i can post my homework on here are you guys can do it for me!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i think I'm in 10th grade. i have an idea! i can post my homework on here are you guys can do it for me!


@Heather H 

I think you have the right idea.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> He told me he have a tutor that helping him.....Right? Nick?


yes.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i think I'm in 10th grade. i have an idea! i can post my homework on here are you guys can do it for me!


 and then how will you earn from that?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i think I'm in 10th grade. i have an idea! i can post my homework on here are you guys can do it for me!


You think??

I think I'll better gave up on you.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> and then how will you earn from that?


i wont.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i wont.


So what's the point?


----------



## bouaboua

Like Cowboy, like Mike, even like Yvonne. 

Sigh....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Like Cowboy, like Mike, even like Yvonne.
> 
> Sigh....


who is like them?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> So what's the point?


i don't know.


----------



## bouaboua

People at first, would like to help you, but at the end, gave up on you. 

None of the people here are cold hearted, would like to pick on you. Just had enough of your nonsense.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't know.


Do you care about your grades? Have you just given up?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Do you care about your grades? Have you just given up?


yes i care about my grades. no i haven't gave up.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yes i care about my grades. no i haven't gave up.


I'm glad about that


----------



## Elohi

This hits home for me, for those who I've known to struggle.


----------



## bouaboua

I also hope our little Nick is next Steve Jobs, or Bill Gates. Or that Mark Zuckerberg....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> I also hope our little Nick is next Steve Jobs, or Bill Gates. Or that Mark Zuckerberg....


who are those people?


----------



## bouaboua

Google....


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> This hits home for me, for those who I've known to struggle.


Watched it twice .


----------



## Elohi

Oddly enough I did much better in college but I was really OCD about my GPA. I would panic at the slightest possible low A on any assignment in class. :0/


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> Oddly enough I did much better in college but I was really OCD about my GPA. I would panic at the slightest possible low A on any assignment in class. :0/


who needs school when you have swag?


----------



## Heather H

I have a headache going to bed night all. Be well


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs school when you have swag?


My swag is in the key of "dorky, geeky, and nerdy." Hehehe


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs school when you have swag?


Please don't start that again. I actually love college, and I hated high school. College is different. So if you don't like school right now do good enough so you can continue your education later in an area that you want to learn.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Please don't start that again. I actually love college, and I hated high school. College is different. So if you don't like school right now do good enough so you can continue your education later in an area that you want to learn.


how is college better?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello?


----------



## bouaboua

Collage are pretty much you on your own. University professor are not going to push you to learn. And no one will send you home for taking 5 straws. 

I know some people spend 7 years to getting bachelor degree. Or like my daughter, double major in four years.


----------



## leigti

Because you have a goal in college. A specific career and learning goal. And although some of the classes may not seem like they are relevant you will get to the classes that definitely are. and the professors aren't going to get on your case if you come to class etc. or not, they don't care they're getting paid anyway. it is all up to you. College isn't necessary, but it sure does help nowadays. Maybe not a bachelors degree but an associates degree is a good step up. but you have to keep Goodnuf grades for now so that you do not close the doors to future opportunities. I know at your age it is difficult to think about five or 10 years down the road, I couldn't do it either. but it will get better. But sometimes you have to change your way of thinking also. Nobody is going to hold your hand in college. You have to be strong for yourself.


----------



## Moozillion

bouaboua said:


> People at first, would like to help you, but at the end, gave up on you.
> 
> None of the people here are cold hearted, would like to pick on you. Just had enough of your nonsense.


Someone wiser than me once said:
"If you are not willing to learn, no one can make you.
If you are determined to learn, no one can stop you."


----------



## dmmj

I picked up "50 shades of gray" worst coloring book ever, my dog liked it though.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> I picked up "50 shades of gray" worst coloring book ever, my dog liked it though.


lol


----------



## mike taylor

Morning!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Morning!


Morning


----------



## AmRoKo

Morning! Rise and shine everyone!


----------



## mike taylor

I don't know why, but I got up at 4:00 am . Fed all the tortoises . Walked around the yard . Now I'm sitting in my truck on the job . To my big surprise nobody is here . It maybe because nobody gets here to 7:00 am .


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> I don't know why, but I got up at 4:00 am . Fed all the tortoises . Walked around the yard . Now I'm sitting in my truck on the job . To my big surprise nobody is here . It maybe because nobody gets here to 7:00 am .


Lucky duck. Our show time is 315
O well. Makes for an early day


----------



## mike taylor

No snow here thank god! I would move . I hate the cold big time . I would freeze to death .


----------



## Jacqui

good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

I may have missed a page, but why is the doctor saying your Mom needs to get rid of her dog and bird? Really sorry she is still in the hospital.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Courtney. School in Lincoln today?


----------



## Jacqui

It is actually a pretty nice winter morning here. I was only wearing a tshirt while filling all the outside cat dishes. Without the wind, the cold is not so bad. Helps that the sun is bright, too.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the friend who took 5 straws is a straight A student and is in advanced classes. most of my friends are really smart and then theres me who is in none advanced classes and hardly passing.



Smart and getting good grades has nothing to do with stretching the truth a bit to impress your friends.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> sending kids out of the class for saying there opinion, not explaining what they are teaching and expect us to find it out our selfs, yelling at the students for no reason. teachers are evil!



You do the same thing here on this thread, Nick. We make a comment and you expect us to explain it rather than try to research and find out for yourself. If the teacher handed you all the information on a silver platter, you wouldn't learn. They want you to research and find out for yourself. In real life no one hands you info, you have to find it yourself.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Everyone! ! 

大家早上好～～


----------



## Yvonne G

Top o the marnin' to you!


----------



## Elohi

I think what we see here is also a bit of a clown act. I think Nick is quite intelligent but dyslexia is no joke. It does make things difficult and exhausting. I can see why someone with dyslexia would ask why before googling for themselves. Asking why and possibly getting a simple answer in a visually familiar way is going to be significantly easier than asking Google and getting a big wall of letters and words, each a link to a website or page full of unfamiliar colors, patterns, fonts, and content. 
I believe this is why Nick responds or posts with many memes and images that are pleasing to the eye, even if it's his eye.

ETA:clown act being some of the silly stuff, not really related to the rest of my post. Wanted to clarify that I didn't mean clowning around had anything to do with the difficulties of dyslexia.


----------



## Elohi

^^also he may not even realize that's what he is doing. The avoiding one thing and doing another. He may after its pointed out to him though. None of this to say that he should be doing that all the time. Adapting and coping with ones struggles is imperative to ones success. It's how we grow.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hello. Busy today. Bye. Just dropping by.


----------



## bouaboua

Are you dyslexia @russian/sulcata/tortoise ? Or just lazy? 

If it is dyslexia. Your teachers and consular at school are not notice and helping you? It is very hard for me to believe that no one notice your difficulty. 

And getting help are a two way street. You have to put in your share of effort also.


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Are you dyslexia @russian/sulcata/tortoise ? Or just lazy?
> 
> If it is dyslexia. Your teachers and consular at school are not notice and helping you? It is very hard for me to believe that no one notice your difficulty.
> 
> And getting help are a two way street. You have to put in your share of effort also.


I think he said he has an IEP. Unfortunately that does insure anything. I see that everyday with my own kid. He still struggles and is more than a grade level behind in some subjects and that also with being retained a yr. 
My son isn't dyslexic. He is high functioning autistic (aspergers specifically), and even with that medical diagnosis he does not receive any accommodations based on that. He only ended up getting an IEP due to high levels of anxiety caused by the school setting....


----------



## bouaboua

Is your son also mean to people? I don't think so. He is not right? dyslexia are not the excuse to be mean to people. Joking around and mean to people are very different thing. 

We all hope the best for Nick. I hope his parents are also so nice, patient and caring like you.


----------



## Jacqui

Feeling better Steven?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Feeling better Steven?


Still have the headache and body ache. Fever are controlled by Advil. 

On the third dose of Tamiflu, lets see how that able to help. 7 more doses to go.


----------



## jaizei

bouaboua said:


> Is your son also mean to people? I don't think so. He is not right? dyslexia are not the excuse to be mean to people. Joking around and mean to people are very different thing.
> 
> We all hope the best for Nick. I hope his parents are also so nice, patient and caring like you.



Do you think that Nicks intent is to be mean?


----------



## bouaboua

jaizei said:


> Do you think that Nicks intent is to be mean?


I'm not sure......And I hope not. Probably the only way he know how to express himself or communicate. 

I understood he may need some special attention but not the excuse to be mean to lots people here. One way or the other, some of us been very nice to him, in the beginning or even till now.


----------



## bouaboua

CC (California Desert Tortoise) and TT (Texas Desert Tortoise) are doing very well. But need to separate them soon. I have another glass enclosure coming soon. Then the TT will move into that new enclosure. I took those photo at the end of last year. 

@Yvonne G thought you like to know...


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Still have the headache and body ache. Fever are controlled by Advil.
> 
> On the third dose of Tamiflu, lets see how that able to help. 7 more doses to go.



*fingers crossed*


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Do you think that Nicks intent is to be mean?



I for one do not think it is.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> CC (California Desert Tortoise) and TT (Texas Desert Tortoise) are doing very well.



I know the real reason is you like to see me turn green with envy.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I know the real reason is you like to see me turn green with envy.


Sorry. Not my intention too.....


----------



## Momof4

Gosh, I wish my husband liked torts too! If it were up to me I would have a sulcata, leo and CDT! I have the room, the funds and the time! 
He is very supportive in other areas except more pets! You single people are lucky! I can totally see myself following Yvonne's footsteps in the future. 
A girl can dream


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Sorry. Not my intention too.....



It's okay, gives me something more to give you a hard time about.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Gosh, I wish my husband liked torts too! If it were up to me I would have a sulcata, leo and CDT! I have the room, the funds and the time!
> He is very supportive in other areas except more pets! You single people are lucky! I can totally see myself following Yvonne's footsteps in the future.
> A girl can dream



Hey don't give up on him just yet. lol


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> It's okay, gives me something more to give you a hard time about.


I will take all the beating from you. You do no harm my Lady! ! !


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Hey don't give up on him just yet. lol



Oh, I'm not! Timing is everything with him. He is my rock and best friend of 18yrs and I usually get what I want but animals are harder. He helps me with the pen and anything that needs to be built. That's why I dream that a bird just drops a hatchling in my yard or one shows up in a box at the front door. He wouldn't say no to something like that. Once a baby duck landed in our pool and he found it and wanted to keep it. I said no, and I drove it to the wild life rehab center. I so wanted that duckling be we have dogs.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I will take all the beating from you. You do no harm my Lady! ! !



I can tell you have never talked to Jeff or my kids.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Oh, I'm not! Timing is everything with him. He is my rock and best friend of 18yrs and I usually get what I want but animals are harder. He helps me with the pen and anything that needs to be built. That's why I dream that a bird just drops a hatchling in my yard or one shows up in a box at the front door. He wouldn't say no to something like that. Once a baby duck landed in our pool and he found it and wanted to keep it. I said no, and I drove it to the wild life rehab center. I so wanted that duckling be we have dogs.



You know, I bet somebody on here could arrange for a hatchling to appear at your door.... just sayin'


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I can tell you have never talked to Jeff or my kids.


Let's keep that way...haha!!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> CC (California Desert Tortoise) and TT (Texas Desert Tortoise) are doing very well. But need to separate them soon. I have another glass enclosure coming soon. Then the TT will move into that new enclosure. I took those photo at the end of last year.
> 
> @Yvonne G thought you like to know...
> 
> View attachment 119800
> View attachment 119801
> View attachment 119802
> View attachment 119803



They look great, Steven. The Texas baby could use more moisture in his environment than DD. Texas tortoises are very prone to pyramiding.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I for one do not think it is.



I don't think so either. He just doesn't realize sometime how mean and hurtful his comments are. For instance, the ever hurtful, "I hate you." I know he says it to be funny, but really, it isn't funny.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> They look great, Steven. The Texas baby could use more moisture in his environment than DD. Texas tortoises are very prone to pyramiding.


OK. Got it. Thank you for the advise.

I will make sure he will have close to 80% at all time.


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon friends


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon friends


Hi! How are things?


----------



## Jacqui

I am at WalMart, anything anybody needs me to pickup?


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm good, but thanks for asking


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi! How are things?


Things are good how are you?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I am at WalMart, anything anybody needs me to pickup?



Tampax and vodka please


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Tampax and vodka please


Interesting combination


----------



## jaizei

AZtortMom said:


> Interesting combination



If you only knew...


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I am at WalMart, anything anybody needs me to pickup?



Will you see if my prescription is ready?


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I don't think so either. He just doesn't realize sometime how mean and hurtful his comments are. For instance, the ever hurtful, "I hate you." I know he says it to be funny, but really, it isn't funny.


A friend of mine who successfully raised her 3 kids and survived, developed a theory of child-raising that minimizes the annoyance and frustration of adolesence. She says the best thing to do is: "When they turn 13, stun them and put them in the deep freeze. Take them out when they turn 21 and are human again!"


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> Tampax and vodka please


I bought both sometime also.....I have no problem with that.


----------



## bouaboua

Moozillion said:


> A friend of mine who successfully raised her 3 kids and survived, developed a theory of child-raising that minimizes the annoyance and frustration of adolesence. She says the best thing to do is: "When they turn 13, stun them and put them in the deep freeze. Take them out when they turn 21 and are human again!"


Where we can keep Nick in deep freeze?? PA perhaps??


----------



## bouaboua

I like Nick. He is the future of Chelonian.


----------



## Momof4

I just read a few pages in the gardening thread. I love it! I need to hit up the nursery soon!


----------



## smarch

I am officially antisocial in person because my anxiety is so bad and I'm at my school sitting at a table near the corner dying of anxiety because I have no one and feel like I look dumb but have no one to talk to... I'm a few minutes away from hiding in my car...


----------



## smarch

leigti said:


> It won't hurt, just rinse it off. but you can just join the club of me  that buys one ^ for the tortoise. They look at you funny at the checkout stand but that's okay.


I always have like a collection of healthy foods for Nank then like a candy bar or chips for myself lol, grocery stores are the easiest place to not get weird looks for tort stuff


----------



## bouaboua

smarch said:


> I am officially antisocial in person because my anxiety is so bad and I'm at my school sitting at a table near the corner dying of anxiety because I have no one and feel like I look dumb but have no one to talk to... I'm a few minutes away from hiding in my car...


Sorry you felt that way today. We all here for you! !


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> Sorry you felt that way today. We all here for you! !


That's why I'm on here... Kind of pathetic how social of a person I can be online yet still be alone in a room full of people not talking to anyone. Needless to say: bad anxiety week


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm that way too Sarah. I don't do well in crowds. I much prefer to stay home and not socialize.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Tampax and vodka please


lol what a combination


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> I am officially antisocial in person because my anxiety is so bad and I'm at my school sitting at a table near the corner dying of anxiety because I have no one and feel like I look dumb but have no one to talk to... I'm a few minutes away from hiding in my car...



So sorry you have to feel this way. 
It must be really hard on you.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Interesting combination


Oh wow, exactly my response.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Will you see if my prescription is ready?


I checked, it is not ready.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> If you only knew...


Maybe she is making a torch.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ugh! I just foiled someone from stealing Moe from my yard!!!The little ****** is lucky he jumped in his car and took off away from house! I'm so pissed! I didn't get a plate on the car!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I am officially antisocial in person because my anxiety is so bad and I'm at my school sitting at a table near the corner dying of anxiety because I have no one and feel like I look dumb but have no one to talk to... I'm a few minutes away from hiding in my car...


*hugs*


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Ugh! I just foiled someone from stealing Moe from my yard!!!The little ****** is lucky he jumped in his car and took off away from house! I'm so pissed! I didn't set a plate on the car!


How rotten and stupid is that kid. Just glad you saw it in time.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I'm that way too Sarah. I don't do well in crowds. I much prefer to stay home and not socialize.



I do okay in groups with people I know but I'm not great with one on one unless that person is very talkative. I get nervous in some situations but nothing really to speak of. I get anxiety when it comes to "money" situations like working in the snack shack for sporting events. I can't do it because I get flustered and I can't count money under pressure. Put me on the grill and I'll talk to every person who wants a burger. I would be horrible at working a cashiers job!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> How rotten and stupid is that kid. Just glad you saw it in time.


Me too. Very bad move on his part


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Ugh! I just foiled someone from stealing Moe from my yard!!!The little ****** is lucky he jumped in his car and took off away from house! I'm so pissed! I didn't get a plate on the car!



WHAT!! That is horrible!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I bought both sometime also.....I have no problem with that.


Doing better then me. I have never bought vodka.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Me too. Very bad move on his part


New fence time?


----------



## bouaboua

smarch said:


> That's why I'm on here... Kind of pathetic how social of a person I can be online yet still be alone in a room full of people not talking to anyone. Needless to say: bad anxiety week


I don't do well in the crowd.....I need to say what kind of crowd.....

I normally will not start a conversation if I don't know the person. But I would not refuse to talk to someone who started. I'm the one that decide to continue to carry the conversation of time to end. I took lots long flight, sometime the conversation can be very interesting and sometime I just have to faking it that I was asleep to avoid the talk. That kind of flight can be really long....

I disagree with Yvonne. It is lots fun to talk to her in person.


----------



## Jacqui

I did great as a cashier, but otherwise I am horrible with people be it one on one or in groups.

I would like to have folks visit me, but it scares the crap out of me.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> New fence time?


Yes, indeed. The section of chain link she was behind, makes her pretty visible and there is a section where someone can jump it.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Ugh! I just foiled someone from stealing Moe from my yard!!!The little ****** is lucky he jumped in his car and took off away from house! I'm so pissed! I didn't get a plate on the car!


That is awful...........People this days........


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> WHAT!! That is horrible!


It was. I had a bad feeling all day too


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Yes, indeed. The section of chain link she was behind, makes her pretty visible and there is a section where someone can jump it.


Oh Randy dear...


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I did great as a cashier, but otherwise I am horrible with people be it one on one or in groups.
> 
> I would like to have folks visit me, but it scares the crap out of me.


Be aware......Irene and I are coming! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

This makes no sense because of how shy I am, but I really really would like to do a talk at a tortoise meeting type of situation.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I would like to have folks visit me, but it scares the crap out of me.



So surprise visits...


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> It was. I had a bad feeling all day too


Never umderestimate intuition.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Oh Randy dear...


I like them behind the house because of the privacy screen, the tall weeds and the aluminum woven through the chain link. If someone looks in the back they can't see the torts


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> So surprise visits...


You going to surprise me some day?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Be aware......Irene and I are coming! ! !


Hopefully after meeting and spending time with you at Ken's I will be able to handle it.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I like them behind the house because of the privacy screen, the tall weeds and the aluminum woven through the chain link. If someone looks in the back they can't see the torts


I just can not believe folks, especially with no money gain and with so many free in your area.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I just can not believe folks, especially with no money gain and with so many free in your area.


I don't get it either. 
*shaking my head*


----------



## Elohi

I saw one FB that someone very near me had a 12" long 13 yr old leopard stolen from her during an estate sale. I don't know the person but I've been watching Craigslist in case the leopard appears. I can't believe the nerve of some people.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Hopefully after meeting and spending time with you at Ken's I will be able to handle it.


We are easy to be "handled". Just set us loose in your enclosure with your torts. We will be happy.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> I saw one FB that someone very near me had a 12" long 13 yr old leopard stolen from her during an estate sale. I don't know the person but I've been watching Craigslist in case the leopard appears. I can't believe the nerve of some people.


Our society are very sick.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Our society are very sick.


It is the break down of the family unit I tell ya.


----------



## Momof4

How did the person know you had a tort? Do you think he will be back? I bet your your adrenaline was up? 
I would be so nervous now!


----------



## Jacqui

Really I think a lot has to do with society thinking we need the things we want now and without having to work for it. Add into the mix a loss of respect for each other and everybody's rights.


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> How did the person know you had a tort? Do you think he will be back? I bet your your adrenaline was up?
> I would be so nervous now!


He may have been driving by, or maybe someone from the neighborhood. I hope he doesn't come back. 
Yes, my adrenaline was up. We are going to be making some changes.


----------



## bouaboua

I need to tell my wife about this. She taking all our tortoise out in our front yard all the time to let then soak in the sun. 

It will be very up-setting if anything happen.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> I need to tell my wife about this. She taking all our tortoise out in our front yard all the time to let then soak in the sun.
> 
> It will be very up-setting if anything happen.


I don't like my husband taking the torts out front. Now he won't be doing it anymore.


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> Ugh! I just foiled someone from stealing Moe from my yard!!!The little ****** is lucky he jumped in his car and took off away from house! I'm so pissed! I didn't get a plate on the car!


OMG!!! How horrible- SO GLAD you saved her!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> OMG!!! How horrible- SO GLAD you saved her!!!!!


Poor Moe doesn't understand why she locked behind the house  
I'm just glad she's safe


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Poor Moe doesn't understand why she locked behind the house
> I'm just glad she's safe


Better an upset tortoise then one in the care of a thief.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I don't like my husband taking the torts out front. Now he won't be doing it anymore.


It is sad that we have to hide our passion (our tortoises), as if it were us who were in the wrong.


----------



## mike taylor

What kind of tortoise was he trying to take?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I need to tell my wife about this. She taking all our tortoise out in our front yard all the time to let then soak in the sun.


Does your front yard get more sun then the back?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> What kind of tortoise was he trying to take?


Moe is a sulcata.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Does your front yard get more sun then the back?


This time of the year yes....Another month or more, my back yard will have very good hours for sun bath.


----------



## mike taylor

All you have to do is walk outside with a shotgun in your boxers screaming stuff . People think your crazy and stay away . Haha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Are you dyslexia @russian/sulcata/tortoise ? Or just lazy?
> 
> If it is dyslexia. Your teachers and consular at school are not notice and helping you? It is very hard for me to believe that no one notice your difficulty.
> 
> And getting help are a two way street. You have to put in your share of effort also.


that kinda seems like you are calling dyslexic people lazy.... thats rude.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Do you think that Nicks intent is to be mean?


im i really being that mean? I'm sorry if i am being mean.


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that kinda seems like you are calling dyslexic people lazy.... thats rude.


Yeah thats rude! It has to be if newt is saying it's rude . He's the king of rude village . Haha kidding really I am! Or am I? Hmmm


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that kinda seems like you are calling dyslexic people lazy.... thats rude.


I'm asking the question. Are you lazy or not? And don't hide behind the dyslexic. 

I can tell the difference between lazy and dyslexic.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> I'm asking the question. Are you lazy or not? And don't hide behind the dyslexic.
> 
> I can tell the difference between lazy and dyslexic.


i have dyslexia and I'm lazy.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im i really being that mean? I'm sorry if i am being mean.



Compared to...?


----------



## mike taylor

Man all you guys are turning on Newt! Did you guys have a dis Newt meeting and forgot to invite me? Stop picking on him thats my job and I take it seriously .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Compared to...?


im not comparing it to anyone.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

why turn on me?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have dyslexia and I'm lazy.


Good. That you are admitted your condition. If you like to get help ( not from me, but from some professional) and welling to help yourself, you will be a great student and person. 

I can only offer a little incentive as what I offered. I will keep my part of promise, and I'm waiting for you to come up with your part.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Man all you guys are turning on Newt! Did you guys have a dis Newt meeting and forgot to invite me? Stop picking on him thats my job and I take it seriously .


Sorry Mike. Sorry we had this meeting in this thread this morning, while you were at work I guess.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why turn on me?


Because we love you. And because you are the future of chelonian.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey newt on animal planet they are showing the man eating crocodile! Its ok Steven I would've took over the meeting .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Hey newt on animal planet they are showing the man eating crocodile! Its ok Steven I would've took over the meeting .


i use to watch animal planet but now its all boring with all theses fake shows.


----------



## bouaboua

I'm glad now you are taking over. You are good at this! ! Enjoy ! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

can you people stop talking about my personal life its getting annoying.


----------



## mike taylor

You people? What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> You people? What is that supposed to mean?


the people of the pretend chat!


----------



## mike taylor

But they are trapping that 22 foot long crocodile Newt! Its a must see! You turn it on now!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> But they are trapping that 22 foot long crocodile Newt! Its a must see! You turn it on now!


i already watched that. it made me sad they where taking it from the wild.


----------



## mike taylor

I see your point . But they didn't kill it .


----------



## Heather H

AZtortMom said:


> Ugh! I just foiled someone from stealing Moe from my yard!!!The little ****** is lucky he jumped in his car and took off away from house! I'm so pissed! I didn't get a plate on the car!


Lucky save.


----------



## HLogic

mike taylor said:


> I see your point . But they didn't kill it .



Oh, but they did... http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/11/world/asia/philippines-crocodile-death/


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

HLogic said:


> Oh, but they did... http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/11/world/asia/philippines-crocodile-death/


****!


----------



## mike taylor

That sucks!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hi! My infrared thermometer came today


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> That sucks!


humans kill a lot of animals.


----------



## mike taylor

But the ones I kill I eat! Yummy in the tummy! As a wiser man than I once said . All animals have a place . By the gravy and smashed potatoes . (Ted Nugent )


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> But the ones I kill I eat! Yummy in the tummy! As a wiser man than I once said . All animals have a place . By the grave and smashed potatoes . (Ted Nugent )


so your saying you would eat your own tortoises!


----------



## mike taylor

If that is all that was left in the world to eat . I guess I would have to . If it makes you fill better I would look like this doing it .


----------



## mike taylor

Crap forgot picture!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> If that is all that was left in the world to eat . I guess I would have to . If it makes you fill better I would look like this doing it .


i would never eat my torts. i would just become cannibalistic.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Crap forgot picture!


thats bad.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> I'm that way too Sarah. I don't do well in crowds. I much prefer to stay home and not socialize.


Thank you to everyone for your kind words. I went into a full out depressed episode which for me never leads to good places, so I went to the gym and now I feel a little better hanging out at paint nite now, still alone but at least someone else say at my table now.


----------



## bouaboua

smarch said:


> Thank you to everyone for your kind words. I went into a full out depressed episode which for me never leads to good places, so I went to the gym and now I feel a little better hanging out at paint nite now, still alone but at least someone else say at my table now.
> View attachment 119832


We will be here for you! ! !


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Dang it was really fricking warm in Carl's enclosure


----------



## Elohi

So...dandelion look a likes...are any of them toxic to torts because I have a bunch and I'm pretty sure they aren't real dandelion. And none of them have flowered so I can get a better ID on them.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I'm finally breaking down and buying a ceramic heat emitter. Do they last long enough to be worth $35?


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> But the ones I kill I eat! Yummy in the tummy! As a wiser man than I once said . All animals have a place . By the gravy and smashed potatoes . (Ted Nugent )



That reminds me.. when I was at my sisters last weekend I grabbed a small piece of meat and I was all "This is soo good!" My sister said "all I did was dip it in flour and cook it in oil." Then she proceeded to tell me it was deer! I stop in my tracks and was grossed out for 2 seconds then calmed myself down and accepted how good it was. Then she said "it's what we call venison " and your nephew brought it home and the girls helped him clean it! 
First for me but so normal for them. The hunt and are in 4H so they always have fresh meat in the freezer. The kids are 18, 14 and 10. Not what I'm used to but accept it.


----------



## AmRoKo

AZtortMom said:


> Ugh! I just foiled someone from stealing Moe from my yard!!!The little ****** is lucky he jumped in his car and took off away from house! I'm so pissed! I didn't get a plate on the car!



Wow, Someone trying to steal your baby sully? What is wrong with some people. D:


----------



## Elohi

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I'm finally breaking down and buying a ceramic heat emitter. Do they last long enough to be worth $35?


I haven't had one go bad yet. 
I've gone through a lot of 60w incandescent and black incandescents but I've not had to replace any CHE's yet.


----------



## Momof4

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I'm finally breaking down and buying a ceramic heat emitter. Do they last long enough to be worth $35?



I think so, mine have been around for about 3 yrs.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Elohi said:


> I haven't had one go bad yet.
> I've gone through a lot of 60w incandescent and black incandescents but I've not had to replace any CHE's yet.


Thank you! That makes me feel a lot better about buying one... could I use one+ an incandescent bulb in a double dome fixture as a basking spot or will that not provide enough direct heat to one spot?


----------



## leigti

AZtortMom said:


> Ugh! I just foiled someone from stealing Moe from my yard!!!The little ****** is lucky he jumped in his car and took off away from house! I'm so pissed! I didn't get a plate on the car!


I'm so sorry that happened. How scary! I would be more than irate. I bet you just feel sick. I now have a 6 foot tall padlocked chain-link fence and people think I am overreacting. but I don't. I could even padlock my outdoor enclosure if I wanted to but I haven't since I have the fence now. there are so many idiotic people out there that steel just for the sake of stealing. I'm so glad you saw the person in time.


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Thank you to everyone for your kind words. I went into a full out depressed episode which for me never leads to good places, so I went to the gym and now I feel a little better hanging out at paint nite now, still alone but at least someone else say at my table now.
> View attachment 119832



Glad your day is ending well. I can't wait to see what you paint!


----------



## AZtortMom

AmRoKo said:


> Wow, Someone trying to steal your baby sully? What is wrong with some people. D:


People are just sick, it's unfortunate I'm really glad she's safe


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I've heard differing opinions on whether or not two lights can be combined for a basking spot but I wanted to leave one (the che) on 24/7 and add more during the day to make it warmer


----------



## AZtortMom

leigti said:


> I'm so sorry that happened. How scary! I would be more than irate. I bet you just feel sick. I now have a 6 foot tall padlocked chain-link fence and people think I am overreacting. but I don't. I could even padlock my outdoor enclosure if I wanted to but I haven't since I have the fence now. there are so many idiotic people out there that steel just for the sake of stealing. I'm so glad you saw the person in time.


I'm pretty sick to my stomach
She was behind a chain link fence, but with a lot of visibility. We are in the process of putting up a block fence on that part of the property


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> So...dandelion look a likes...are any of them toxic to torts because I have a bunch and I'm pretty sure they aren't real dandelion. And none of them have flowered so I can get a better ID on them.
> View attachment 119834


@Yvonne G


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I don't do well in the crowd.....I need to say what kind of crowd.....
> 
> I normally will not start a conversation if I don't know the person. But I would not refuse to talk to someone who started. I'm the one that decide to continue to carry the conversation of time to end. I took lots long flight, sometime the conversation can be very interesting and sometime I just have to faking it that I was asleep to avoid the talk. That kind of flight can be really long....
> 
> I disagree with Yvonne. It is lots fun to talk to her in person.



I'm pretty much ok one on one, it's crowds of people I have a problem with.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> I'm pretty much ok one on one, it's crowds of people I have a problem with.


I'm the same way now. I also can't go in public by myself. It gets so frustrating  I plan things and then my family talks me out of it , for my safety


----------



## bouaboua

By God's Mercy. I can address to a crowd of people. Or one on one. But I have to be prepared.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hello Nick! !


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Evening all.


hey


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Nick


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

Howdy Court


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

What's up!?


----------



## mike taylor

Hi (waves creepily)


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Hi (waves creepily)


How is the back?


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> What's up!?


The wind.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Agreed! It's terrible!!


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> How is the back?


Hurting but not as bad . First time I've ever had a back problem . I don't know how long a pulled muscle takes to heal up . But I wish it will hurry up. My wife will not let me build my night box . You are going to hurt more . She's right so I go back in the house . Haha like a whooped dog .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Hurting but not as bad . First time I've ever had a back problem . I don't know how long a pulled muscle takes to heal up . But I wish it will hurry up. My wife will not let me build my night box . You are going to hurt more . She's right so I go back in the house . Haha like a whooped dog .



She is taking care of you! I live with back problems. Have a kid or your wife massage it, take 1600mg of IB's, heating pad and a drink.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Tampax and vodka please


I've grew up with three older sisters…I totally get the combination…


----------



## bouaboua

You not say Hi to me any more Nick? Too much pressure from me?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I just bought a new winter coat for the first time in 9 years... considering I was 12 nine years ago, it's a pretty big deal for me!


----------



## bouaboua

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I just bought a new winter coat for the first time in 9 years... considering I was 12 nine years ago, it's a pretty big deal for me!


Good for you! ! ! In Ohio....You needed! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And go figure, I've no problem with groups, one on one, in person or on the phone. And Newt, you know I like you, right? FREE CANDY ?


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> Hurting but not as bad . First time I've ever had a back problem . I don't know how long a pulled muscle takes to heal up . But I wish it will hurry up. My wife will not let me build my night box . You are going to hurt more . She's right so I go back in the house . Haha like a whooped dog .


It takes about four weeks to heal. If the heat doesn't help much try ice at the end of the day.


----------



## Elohi

This was the only cloud in the sky this evening. Weird one at that.


----------



## Elohi

I posted my weird cloud photo because I don't feel well but I don't want to whine. Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Diffin. A weird cloud. I like it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry you're not feeling well, whiner.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Well the CHE didn't work the way I was hoping it would


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Well the CHE didn't work the way I was hoping it would


Please explain how it's different than what you thought it would be. I might not respond tonight but someone can help I'm sure.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> You not say Hi to me any more Nick? Too much pressure from me?


I'm sorry. we are still friends.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And go figure, I've no problem with groups, one on one, in person or on the phone. And Newt, you know I like you, right? FREE CANDY ?


i like you cowboy but i don't want your "candy" any where near me!


----------



## Elohi

And I already went out and picked tomorrow's tortoise breakfast so I don't have to go out in the chilly air tomorrow morning.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I was hoping to use a 60W CHE to leave on 24/7 in a double dome fixture, then have a 75 W incandescent come on during the day on the other side of the double dome for a basking spot. Left it like that over a ceramic dish thing that's about the same height as Carl's shell and after an hour and a half it was only 85 degrees


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i like you cowboy but i don't want your "candy" any where near me!


LOL.


----------



## bouaboua

I need to do the same tomorrow. We will get some rain Friday! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got to go to bed or fall asleep watching “Survivor" with Karen on the couch. I'll catch up tomorrow folks. G'Night all.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm sorry. we are still friends.


I don't give out candy. Hope you have a good time at school tomorrow.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got to go to bed or fall asleep watching “Survivor" with Karen on the couch. I'll catch up tomorrow folks. G'Night all.


night.


----------



## bouaboua

Good night Ken! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> I don't give out candy. Hope you have a good time at school tomorrow.


school is never good.


----------



## bouaboua

But I can wishing you to have a good time right? Don't trun down people's good wish to you.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Heather H

Cool looking


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 119849


Superman in Leopard tortoise version??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

boobies.


----------



## Heather H

bouaboua said:


> Superman in Leopard tortoise version??


How are you doing ?


----------



## Heather H

Is it bad for the tortoise to have extra, missing, or scutes like the one above?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Is it bad for the tortoise to have extra, missing, or scutes like the one above?


no. abnormal scutes are just cosmetic, it doesn't affect the torts health in any way.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no. abnormal scutes are just cosmetic, it doesn't affect the torts health in any way.


I like the ones that are different. I think it makes them extra special


----------



## bouaboua

Heather H said:


> How are you doing ?


Thank you for checking-in on me. Very nice of you.

Fever mostly subsided, I only taking Advil once in the morning, then again after dinner. Still have the body ache and no apatite. But looks like turn into the right direction. 

Thanks again


----------



## Heather H

bouaboua said:


> Thank you for checking-in on me. Very nice of you.
> 
> Fever mostly subsided, I only taking Advil once in the morning, then again after dinner. Still have the body ache and no apatite. But looks like turn into the right direction.
> 
> Thanks again


Your welcome  keep getting better


----------



## bouaboua

Thank you Heather! !


----------



## Heather H

bouaboua said:


> Thank you Heather! !


Your welcome


----------



## Heather H

It's 1am I'm going to bed. Be well and be safe. Night


----------



## bouaboua

Time to hit the sack...Good night!！!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning folks.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got to leave early to the shop today. We're finally getting rain! And with that the freeway folks can be pretty special in their driving skills. They can contribute an easy 10-15 minutes to my drive...


----------



## Jacqui

Here is hoping everybody has a great day with no health problems, Moms getting better, no accidents, and lots of things to bring smiles to your face.


----------



## smarch

Good morning, hello any southern tort friends who are getting that snow storm right now. Many New Englanders call southerners babies because a little snow shuts down entire states for days... but here we have this nifty thing called a snow removal budget which includes tons of salt and plows and all that... you know not such common things in the south, we have our own personal plow and 3 snowblowers... people who don't get snow, lucky to have a shovel or 2. 

Oh yeah and T minus one week till I fly down to GA to run a muddy race... I thought I was ESCAPING this darned snow!


----------



## smarch

my breakfast was one of those 6oz small containers of raspberries, needless to say its been a good morning!
I LOVE raspberries! Like once at the flea market I bought a quart of them (that's the one blueberries are usually sold in right?) and ate the whole thing before we were even halfway home!!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> Here is hoping everybody has a great day with no health problems, Moms getting better, no accidents, and lots of things to bring smiles to your face.


And correct temperatures in my tortoise enclosure!


----------



## smarch

I went to wake up Franklin today and I guess he had already decided it was morning because he was up and eating the leftovers from yesterday because I added WAY too much food... well then mr morning tortoise, wait until I wake him up an hour earlier tomorrow and he gives me that morning glare!


----------



## smarch




----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

smarch said:


> View attachment 119866
> 
> 
> View attachment 119867


Nice!!


----------



## smarch

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Nice!!


 Thanks 
and my table was of 3 people who came alone, so we were "friends for the night" rather than having the pictures they went around and took while painting being of us alone. 

Best part is the night was only $5 because it was school sponsored! And I got a code for $20 off another one in the city if I want (which shows how expensive the nights can be) And since I'm 21 I can actually go to it with my cousin again and actually sip some wine while painting. Funny that the place with the slogan "Drink creatively" came to our dry campus lol


----------



## Jacqui

Are these New England states you talk about the same ones which close their roads BEFORE the storm even hits?


----------



## Jacqui

Like the painting. More importantly, sounds like you had fun.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Are these New England states you talk about the same ones which close their roads BEFORE the storm even hits?


 Yup, but in our defense about 3 feet of snow did drop out of the sky in about a 24 hour period and after the blizzard '78 when cars driving home got stranded and abandoned and plows couldn't get through because of it, we have good reason.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Like the painting. More importantly, sounds like you had fun.


 Thanks 
I did have fun. Adding wine would have been more fun 
I was joking with my cousin who I plan to go to one in the city with about wine and painting and that turned into talking about tequila and painting so I sent her a picture of a Jackson Pollack painting lol... actually once in a class we did do paintings like Pollack, that was a fun day!


----------



## smarch

Oh my goodness I've been in a constant state of stress over graduating because one of my requiremnts I did last semester as an independent study and it didn't end up where it was supposed to, and I'd been trying to contact the department head I did the study with to get it fixed and wasn't hearing back, so in a last resort effort I emailed my advisor (who turned out not to be my advisor anymore and forwarded me to the advisor they switched me to) and now its finally where its supposed to be! ... and then the department head contacts me after months of trying to contact him to schedule a meeting to fix it... wow I kind of am mad at him currently because of that all, but i'm finally at peace because I can now file my intent to graduate and will officially be able to graduate in May for sure!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey!  
How are ya guys?


----------



## bouaboua

smarch said:


> View attachment 119866
> 
> 
> View attachment 119867


Very nice and how are you today??


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey!
> How are ya guys?


How are you Sir??


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO! !

Looks like fever are gone and body ache are getting better also. Praise the Lord! !


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Oh my goodness I've been in a constant state of stress over graduating because one of my requiremnts I did last semester as an independent study and it didn't end up where it was supposed to, and I'd been trying to contact the department head I did the study with to get it fixed and wasn't hearing back, so in a last resort effort I emailed my advisor (who turned out not to be my advisor anymore and forwarded me to the advisor they switched me to) and now its finally where its supposed to be! ... and then the department head contacts me after months of trying to contact him to schedule a meeting to fix it... wow I kind of am mad at him currently because of that all, but i'm finally at peace because I can now file my intent to graduate and will officially be able to graduate in May for sure!!!


Everything is going to be fine Sarah—it always ends up that way. Hope it all goes well friend  
Good Luck!


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> How are you Sir??


Fine  Thanks for asking!
So, how's everything in the States? Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey!
> How are ya guys?


 Hello, long time no see.
I've been well for the most part, how have you been?


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Fine  Thanks for asking!
> So, how's everything in the States? Hope you're all doing well.


I was doing all good. Spend 5 day to build a new night house for the torts then I got the flu. Been sick for the pass three four days now, This morning seems better. 

Thank you for checking in.


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> Very nice and how are you today??


 Thanks  and i'm much better today, at my desk at work where its like my sanctuary, heck I even have bamboo and a zen garden to complete it lol. Graduation stuff all figured out so that stress is gone and I just have to fill out one final form. Its been a good day and its only 10:30!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Everything is going to be fine Sarah—it always ends up that way. Hope it all goes well friend
> Good Luck!


 Thankfully today it got all worked out and I can finally rest easy after I get to fill out my last form, which is on me and no one else so no stress, I hate having to rely on others.


----------



## Yvonne G

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I just bought a new winter coat for the first time in 9 years... considering I was 12 nine years ago, it's a pretty big deal for me!



Here in Central California, we're too tough to wear coats. You may see a few down jackets, but hardly ever see anyone wearing a coat. When I moved here from San Francisco about 50 or so years ago, I was really amazed at how people dress here. I brought with me my treasured yellow rain slicker and when I wore it I got looks like people thought I was crazy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> View attachment 119841
> 
> This was the only cloud in the sky this evening. Weird one at that.



vapor trail?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey!
> How are ya guys?


Hi! Are things at school as hectic this week as last?


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO! !
> 
> Looks like fever are gone and body ache are getting better also. Praise the Lord! !


 Glad to hear you're feeling better! I recall you saying you're a total wimp when it comes to sick, and i'm the exact same, I start on Alka Seltzer cold the minute my throat feels funny or I cough and beat the cold out of me, thankfully I haven't seen any flu around me! Curious did you get the flu shot? I mean I know at this point it doesn't even really matter since it was shown so ineffective, I never ended up getting it before hearing how ineffective it was then decided why bother. Scary things with the flu here many hospitalizations in children and adults and even child deaths, so I'm very glad you're feeling better already. This reminds me, I fly in a week its a good idea to start my Vit. Cs now to ward off anything floating around a plane!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Ms Yvonne


----------



## Jacqui

My one bedroom window is so pretty with it's design of frost on it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Jacqui! I'm glad you're son is sharing his phone with you. I like seeing you more than just a library half hour!

Hi All!!


----------



## Jacqui

Steven glad you slowly continuing to feel better.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Yvonne G said:


> Here in Central California, we're too tough to wear coats. You may see a few down jackets, but hardly ever see anyone wearing a coat. When I moved here from San Francisco about 50 or so years ago, I was really amazed at how people dress here. I brought with me my treasured yellow rain slicker and when I wore it I got looks like people thought I was crazy.



Geez! I don't think that's really an option when the weather gets below 0 degrees Fahrenheit on a regular basis! It was near 0 this morning with a windchill of -15.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Jacqui! I'm glad you're son is sharing his phone with you. I like seeing you more than just a library half hour!
> 
> Hi All!!


It is his old phone with a cracked screen. Does not hold a signal well, so I keep having to sign back in and rewrite stuff.


----------



## Yvonne G

That was strange...Misty was asleep on the floor in front of where I'm sitting. She jumped up and barked, pointed her nose in the air (like she was smelling) then continued to go around the room growling and pointing her nose in the air. I guess that darned ghost was up in the attic again.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

smarch said:


> Oh my goodness I've been in a constant state of stress over graduating because one of my requiremnts I did last semester as an independent study and it didn't end up where it was supposed to, and I'd been trying to contact the department head I did the study with to get it fixed and wasn't hearing back, so in a last resort effort I emailed my advisor (who turned out not to be my advisor anymore and forwarded me to the advisor they switched me to) and now its finally where its supposed to be! ... and then the department head contacts me after months of trying to contact him to schedule a meeting to fix it... wow I kind of am mad at him currently because of that all, but i'm finally at peace because I can now file my intent to graduate and will officially be able to graduate in May for sure!!!



I'm also freaking out because my advisor really messed me up and told me to take all these classes, and then when I get into the nitty gritty stuff some things are only offered during certain semesters and they are at the same time as other things so now I might not graduate in 4 years even though I've been taking more than enough classes each semester to do so -_-


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> It is his old phone with a cracked screen. Does not hold a signal well, so I keep having to sign back in and rewrite stuff.



Practice makes perrfect.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Steven glad you slowly continuing to feel better.



I second that thought. It's no fun being sick.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Practice makes perrfect.


*grumble grumble*


----------



## Jacqui

Maybe Misty just woke up still semi still in her dream.


----------



## smarch

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I'm also freaking out because my advisor really messed me up and told me to take all these classes, and then when I get into the nitty gritty stuff some things are only offered during certain semesters and they are at the same time as other things so now I might not graduate in 4 years even though I've been taking more than enough classes each semester to do so -_-


 What degree are you going for? Our nursing students run into that all the time and if you get less than a B in a class you have to repeat it and all the other classes are messed up, that is basically a 5 year program at this point. 
I actually ran into that problem when I tried to take up an art Major as well last spring, theres a series of 3 core classes you have to take, and you can't take 2 at once because each level requires you have already taken the previous one... and the first in ONLY offered in the fall and the next only Offered in the spring and then the final one (thesis) is also only offered in spring. I can honestly say the only way I managed to be graduating on time (well could have in Dec. actually) is because I took 6 classes instead of 5 half of my semesters... in fact I took 7 last semester, 21 credits, I had to sign a special paper saying I knew what I was getting into.... I just got my deans list certificate from that semester in the mail  I'm a smart cookie


----------



## Momof4

Good morning! Kids are off to school and I'm going to workout even though every part of my body hurts and I have a 4 hour field trip with 3rd graders. I will have to catch up later if I can keep my eyes open to read this afternoon. 
@smarch your painting is beautiful and I'm glad you had a nice time! 

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> Good morning! Kids are off to school and I'm going to workout even though every part of my body hurts and I have a 4 hour field trip with 3rd graders. I will have to catch up later if I can keep my eyes open to read this afternoon.
> @smarch your painting is beautiful and I'm glad you had a nice time!
> 
> Have a nice day everyone!


 Thank you 
and is the field trip at least somewhere fun? I'd take field trips to our boston science museum any day of the week! even if it meant chasing kids around and keeping them in line. 
Sleep does sound good right now too! I was at the school at paint nite until 10, so I got home after when i'm usually in bed, then I couldn't relax to sleep until at least midnight. 
Have fun!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


 Hey


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

smarch said:


> What degree are you going for? Our nursing students run into that all the time and if you get less than a B in a class you have to repeat it and all the other classes are messed up, that is basically a 5 year program at this point.
> I actually ran into that problem when I tried to take up an art Major as well last spring, theres a series of 3 core classes you have to take, and you can't take 2 at once because each level requires you have already taken the previous one... and the first in ONLY offered in the fall and the next only Offered in the spring and then the final one (thesis) is also only offered in spring. I can honestly say the only way I managed to be graduating on time (well could have in Dec. actually) is because I took 6 classes instead of 5 half of my semesters... in fact I took 7 last semester, 21 credits, I had to sign a special paper saying I knew what I was getting into.... I just got my deans list certificate from that semester in the mail  I'm a smart cookie


The degree is called "Fisheries and Wildlife" but within the degree are about 20 different "options" that are all so different that I really think they need to split them up into different degrees. So technically, my major is "Fisheries and WIldlife, with a focus in Wildlife Ecology and Management"... I just tell people Wildlife Ecology and Management, or else the inevitable "YOU WANT TO WORK WITH FISH!?" question is always asked.


----------



## Jacqui

So Court, you want to work with fish?


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Nick


----------



## smarch

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> The degree is called "Fisheries and Wildlife" but within the degree are about 20 different "options" that are all so different that I really think they need to split them up into different degrees. So technically, my major is "Fisheries and WIldlife, with a focus in Wildlife Ecology and Management"... I just tell people Wildlife Ecology and Management, or else the inevitable "YOU WANT TO WORK WITH FISH!?" question is always asked.


 depending on the size of school you go to the concentration in a big general degree is what makes sense. We have a VPA major: Visual and performing arts... all lumped together, then you concentrate in either art theater or music, but those are things that should be spate if anything. Most people at my school just say their concentration if they have one... I was told it was too much effort to declare one so I didn't and just went for a general communications degree. 

Sounds like an interesting degree, we have nothing like that at my school


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

smarch said:


> depending on the size of school you go to the concentration in a big general degree is what makes sense. We have a VPA major: Visual and performing arts... all lumped together, then you concentrate in either art theater or music, but those are things that should be spate if anything. Most people at my school just say their concentration if they have one... I was told it was too much effort to declare one so I didn't and just went for a general communications degree.
> 
> Sounds like an interesting degree, we have nothing like that at my school



It's not offered at most schools, I have to commute an hour just for the degree  The school I go to has one of the biggest agricultural programs in the country, well, because we are smack dab in the middle of agriculture. The natural sciences are lumped in with the agriculture college, so most people here are more focused on things like how wildlife effects livestock, hunting management, etc. And we also have one of the biggest, "best" zoos in the country less than a mile from my house so a LOT of people go to be zookeepers


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> So Court, you want to work with fish?


I actually love fish and took an Ichthyology class, wouldn't mind working with fish a little, haha... don't know if I could spend my entire life working with them though. My ichthyology professor had such a passion for minnows that he actually made me appreciate them a lot more than I thought I ever would. He's dedicated his life to studying two or three different species of endangered minnow up in Northern Nebraska


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> Thanks
> and my table was of 3 people who came alone, so we were "friends for the night" rather than having the pictures they went around and took while painting being of us alone.
> 
> Best part is the night was only $5 because it was school sponsored! And I got a code for $20 off another one in the city if I want (which shows how expensive the nights can be) And since I'm 21 I can actually go to it with my cousin again and actually sip some wine while painting. Funny that the place with the slogan "Drink creatively" came to our dry campus lol


love the picture. I hope you talked a bit to the people at your table


----------



## Heather H

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO! !
> 
> Looks like fever are gone and body ache are getting better also. Praise the Lord! !


woo hoo


----------



## Heather H

ok how my day started. Went to take a shower, no water, went to call the water company no home phone. They have the street all dug up. grrrr. Called the boys dad on my cell phone , dropped my phone and busted my case. but he said he will take us out for dinner so that is good.


----------



## bouaboua

Hi Nick. Try to enjoy school today!


----------



## smarch

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I actually love fish and took an Ichthyology class, wouldn't mind working with fish a little, haha... don't know if I could spend my entire life working with them though. My ichthyology professor had such a passion for minnows that he actually made me appreciate them a lot more than I thought I ever would. He's dedicated his life to studying two or three different species of endangered minnow up in Northern Nebraska


 My man-friend studies marine bio and basically majors in killing fish with diseases out there to try to prevent them in the wild population... its so sad... but at the same time he's like an expert at aquarium keeping... just a shame its not fun to him to keep a fish at home because its just more work to him.


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> love the picture. I hope you talked a bit to the people at your table


 only a little but its ok, I odnt think any of us really knew how to be too social... and we kind of had canvases in front of our faces blocking us from each other.


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> only a little but its ok, I odnt think any of us really knew how to be too social... and we kind of had canvases in front of our faces blocking us from each other.


a little bit is better than nothing


----------



## Killerrookie

Hey guys!


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> Hey guys!


hi


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hi!


----------



## bouaboua

Hi!!!


----------



## Heather H

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Hi!


are you in ohio also ?


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> are you in ohio also ?



No she is in Nebraska.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Hey guys!



How are things in your bit of the world?


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Heather.


----------



## Jacqui

You know as I write "morning Heather" I feel like I am saying the name of a pretty plant.


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> ok how my day started. Went to take a shower, no water, went to call the water company no home phone. They have the street all dug up. grrrr. Called the boys dad on my cell phone , dropped my phone and busted my case. but he said he will take us out for dinner so that is good.



Sorry the day did not start out good, maybe it will now change to the good, ending with a yummy free dinner.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Jacqui! !


----------



## Jacqui

Just because...


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> Sorry the day did not start out good, maybe it will now change to the good, ending with a yummy free dinner.


I love not having to cook. Waters back on but I never use it right away. Thank you


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> I love not having to cook.



Me too!! I could be happy with all my meals being eaten out.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Me too!! I could be happy with all my meals being eaten out.


 See, even though I don't much since my mum does, I do bake some mean chocolate chip cookies though! I'm just impatient when it comes to food cooking and want my food when I start and don't want to wait!


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> See, even though I don't much since my mum does, I do bake some mean chocolate chip cookies though! I'm just impatient when it comes to food cooking and want my food when I start and don't want to wait!



Impatience is probably why I eat more ingredients than actual meals when I eat at home.


----------



## Heather H

Ok I have a great breeder. The weather is so crazy everywhere. I looked at March temps. It looks safe the week of the 22nd. I know this can change. The breeder said he will keep Charlie as long as needed  
I love this about him. He's not someone who says " don't worry about the weather he will be fine". I want Charlie now but I would never risk it. Today's temp is 10 . I think I picked well.


----------



## Heather H

jaizei said:


> Impatience is probably why I eat more ingredients than actual meals when I eat at home.


So you could not wait for my ten hour chili?


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Impatience is probably why I eat more ingredients than actual meals when I eat at home.


 That and in all baking the batters and dough are delicious!!


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> So you could not wait for my ten hour chili?


 10 hours would mean I'd start near breakfast... when I probably wouldn't want chili so it might be safe lol


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> That and in all baking the batters and dough are delicious!!



Agreed!! lol. Frosting is better out of the bowl then on a cake, too.


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> So you could not wait for my ten hour chili?



Why does it take 10 hours?


----------



## Jacqui

Okay, you guys are getting me hungry. Must be time for my breakfast/lunch.


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> Why does it take 10 hours?


I use dry beans and let it simmer all day so it's thick and rich. Plus I hide lots of veggies in it


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Agreed!! lol. Frosting is better out of the bowl then on a cake, too.


 Once in high school I took a tub of frosting to school and just ate spoonfuls between classes... its a wonder how I didn't end up fat: band is some pretty intense exercise! A teacher "yelled" (more like scolded, she was nice about it) about how I was going to get a tapeworm if I did that because it wasn't cold


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> That and in all baking the batters and dough are delicious!!



There was a while where I was eating uncooked muffin mix (with milk, no egg) regularly, it was the greatest thing ever. Until I started eating a box that was full of meal bugs. Kinda ruined it for me.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> There was a while where I was eating uncooked muffin mix (with milk, no egg) regularly, it was the greatest thing ever. Until I started eating a box that was full of meal bugs. Kinda ruined it for me.


 ewww! Yeah that would ruin something for me too!
I like cookie dough best when its basically just sugar, brown sugar, and butter... yeah cuz that's healthy! lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Hello, long time no see.
> I've been well for the most part, how have you been?


I haven't seen you all in a while too. I've been doing well


----------



## Heather H

jaizei said:


> There was a while where I was eating uncooked muffin mix (with milk, no egg) regularly, it was the greatest thing ever. Until I started eating a box that was full of meal bugs. Kinda ruined it for me.


Gross I would be puking


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> No she is in Nebraska.


Yup.... unfortunately?


----------



## smarch

Theres this whole debate because the place work orders toilet paper from ran out of 2ply and 1ply "you may as well use a cotton ball" ... ummm just take twice as much??? I'm confused as to why it matters so much? If we run out we may as well be using cotton balls because there'd be nothing at all...


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> Hey guys!



Hey, Killer!


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> Theres this whole debate because the place work orders toilet paper from ran out of 2ply and 1ply "you may as well use a cotton ball" ... ummm just take twice as much??? I'm confused as to why it matters so much? If we run out we may as well be using cotton balls because there'd be nothing at all...


bring your own?


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> bring your own?


 I should have worded that better, the place ran out of 2 ply but still has 1ply but people are complaining about the possibility of needing to get a case so we don't run out... i'm not getting whats so bad about 1ply when the options may be that or nothing, TP is TP is TP, unless its the quilted stuff, that stuff is magical lol


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> I should have worded that better, the place ran out of 2 ply but still has 1ply but people are complaining about the possibility of needing to get a case so we don't run out... i'm not getting whats so bad about 1ply when the options may be that or nothing, TP is TP is TP, unless its the quilted stuff, that stuff is magical lol


lol i understood what you were saying. I like the quilted stuff too. the guys like scotts single ply, i thinks its like sand paper. I always carry tp with me. but Im a bit strange


----------



## smarch

hmm I know people crave weird things when they're missing a nutrient or something... but why am I craving sand!!??


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> hmm I know people crave weird things when they're missing a nutrient or something... but why am I craving sand!!??


you may be low in iron and or calcium


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> lol i understood what you were saying. I like the quilted stuff too. the guys like scotts single ply, i thinks its like sand paper. I always carry tp with me. but Im a bit strange


 well guys don't really use it as much...
and have you seen My Strange Addiction? you're not weird for carrying around toilet paper unless its for a snack! ... like literally this woman ate toilet paper! "at the movies, popcorn? no, I brought my tp!"


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> well guys don't really use it as much...
> and have you seen My Strange Addiction? you're not weird for carrying around toilet paper unless its for a snack! ... like literally this woman ate toilet paper! "at the movies, popcorn? no, I brought my tp!"


yeah i have seen it. some are very strange. dirt, sand and chalk at the least strange to me.


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> you may be low in iron and or calcium


 I'd believe either, I just gave blood 2 times close-ish to each other, (Oct, then early Feb, so not close but I wasn't taking a Multi-Vite, so I just recently started one, so hopefully that will help, but I just thought it was really weird I mean SAND!!?? ewww!


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> I'd believe either, I just gave blood 2 times close-ish to each other, (Oct, then early Feb, so not close but I wasn't taking a Multi-Vite, so I just recently started one, so hopefully that will help, but I just thought it was really weird I mean SAND!!?? ewww!


too funny
eat a sandwich and see if that helps


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> too funny
> eat a sandwich and see if that helps


 I have carrots, and jolly ranchers  ... both of which I kind of want to dip in my zen garden  I mean I obviously wont but its the weirdest thing! i'm sure carrots will help, and I have pumpkin seeds at home which I guess are high in iron, hopefully it'll help because this is just too weird!


----------



## AmRoKo




----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> I haven't seen you all in a while too. I've been doing well


Glad to hear that!


----------



## mike taylor

I have tp everywhere I go . Haha you never know when you're going to eat a bad burrito and have to run in the woods . Its better than going home one sock short . Haha


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> I have tp everywhere I go . Haha you never know when you're going to eat a bad burrito and have to run in the woods . Its better than going home one sock short . Haha


omg the image i just got ...


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> There was a while where I was eating uncooked muffin mix (with milk, no egg) regularly, it was the greatest thing ever. Until I started eating a box that was full of meal bugs. Kinda ruined it for me.



Weevils! Ugh! Even without the bugs I can't imagine eating muffin mix dough. Bletch!


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> I have tp everywhere I go . Haha you never know when you're going to eat a bad burrito and have to run in the woods . Its better than going home one sock short . Haha


 I have paper towels in my car if its absolutely needed, but have been meaning to put TP in there, not for tat reason but because races often have the dreated portapotties... bad enough... worse when you go in and theres no TP... thankfully it wasn't an emergency like that


----------



## mike taylor

Running socks are small! You may have to use both! Haha


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, I just popped in to see what was happening....and with all this poopie information it makes me want to go wash Bob's floor....adios


----------



## mike taylor

One day its boobies the next its poopies! Haha


----------



## Heather H

as long as one is not on the other


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I have tp everywhere I go . Haha you never know when you're going to eat a bad burrito and have to run in the woods . Its better than going home one sock short . Haha


A truckers worse fear


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I have paper towels in my car if its absolutely needed, but have been meaning to put TP in there, not for tat reason but because races often have the dreated portapotties... bad enough... worse when you go in and theres no TP... thankfully it wasn't an emergency like that


Napkins from fast food places should be kept and used as needed.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> One day its boobies the next its poopies! Haha


We are a wild bunch I tell ya.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I just popped in to see what was happening....and with all this poopie information it makes me want to go wash Bob's floor....adios


Bye Maggie!


----------



## Jacqui

AmRoKo said:


> View attachment 119895


lol hi!!


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> We are a wild bunch I tell ya.


yes we have exciting lives


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I have carrots, and jolly ranchers  ... both of which I kind of want to dip in my zen garden  I mean I obviously wont but its the weirdest thing! i'm sure carrots will help, and I have pumpkin seeds at home which I guess are high in iron, hopefully it'll help because this is just too weird!


Look out, we will start calling you Sandy.


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> yes we have exciting lives


Isn't that the sad truth.


----------



## Heather H

this is my 1000th message lol


----------



## AmRoKo

Lmao! My BFF sent me this, probably photo shopped but still.


----------



## AmRoKo

Heather H said:


> this is my 1000th message lol



Congratulations!


----------



## Jacqui

AmRoKo said:


> Congratulations!
> View attachment 119897


How cute! Love it so much I am going to ditto it.


----------



## Heather H

AmRoKo said:


> Congratulations!
> View attachment 119897


thank you


----------



## AmRoKo

Jacqui said:


> How cute! Love it so much I am going to ditto it.



I sometimes can't remember where I get these little animated pictures and random stuff from, I save so much to my computer lol.


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> ok how my day started. Went to take a shower, no water, went to call the water company no home phone. They have the street all dug up. grrrr. Called the boys dad on my cell phone , dropped my phone and busted my case. but he said he will take us out for dinner so that is good.



Sorry those kinda days suck! Hopefully Friday will be better!


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> Sorry those kinda days suck! Hopefully Friday will be better!


water is back on . still going out to eat  ordering a new phone case. all is well. thank you


----------



## Killerrookie

How are you guys today?


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm thinking. I don't think I've ever thought this much. Hard choices :/


----------



## Abdulla6169

I wrote this:
*Me*
•••
I feel liberated 
My soul—like a thunderstorm 
Restless, it echoes whatever it desires,
Utter chaos and destruction:
A new chance for life to bloom.
•••
I wander in the midst of deserts
The golden dunes stretching un-endlessly
I relish ever second of the journey, 
May I forever be this way. 
•••


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> water is back on . still going out to eat  ordering a new phone case. all is well. thank you



Yay, water is good!


----------



## jaizei

AmRoKo said:


> I sometimes can't remember where I get these little animated pictures and random stuff from, I save so much to my computer lol.



I've found that even if I save something, later on when I want to use it, it's easier to find it again using Google instead of finding it on my computer.


----------



## Momof4

Fun day! We were at the Kumeyaay Ipia interpretive center and learned a lot about Kumeyaay Indians in our home town, picnic lunch and a visit to City Hall in the Mayor Chambers and the kids sat in the city councilman seats up on the bench and a tour. Now laying on the couch until lacrosse practice.


----------



## Momof4

Grinding acorns


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 119900
> View attachment 119901


looks like fun


----------



## Momof4

This was on my FB!


----------



## bouaboua

Killerrookie said:


> How are you guys today?


Hello Killer....Always like your ID. Very cool.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> This was on my FB!
> View attachment 119902


Isn't this the truth! If I walked out of the house like that my dad would've kicked my *** . I don't understand why they do that . Buy pants too big the shows everybody your *** . I see people walk down the street holding their pants up by the crotch . I think to myself that guy must have crabs or an std . It would be funny to drive by slowly and spray them with a water gun full of chocolate pudding . To make it look like they crapped themself . I bet they would pull their pants up.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Isn't this the truth! If I walked out of the house like that my dad would've kicked my *** . I don't understand why they do that . Buy pants too big the shows everybody your *** . I see people walk down the street holding their pants up by the crotch . I think to myself that guy must have crabs or an std . It would be funny to drive by slowly and spray them with a water gun full of chocolate pudding . To make it look like they crapped themself . I bet they would pull their pants up.


lol lol


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm thinking. I don't think I've ever thought this much. Hard choices :/


About?


----------



## mike taylor

Don't hurt yourself thinking to hard! Haha If you see blood coming out your ears for gods sakes stop thinking! Haha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening you all.


----------



## bouaboua

How's your back Mike?

How's your school Nick?

I hope the answer to my questions will be: Getting better  ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> How's your back Mike?
> 
> How's your school Nick?
> 
> I hope the answer to my questions will be: Getting better  ! !


school sucks.


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> I have tp everywhere I go . Haha you never know when you're going to eat a bad burrito and have to run in the woods . Its better than going home one sock short . Haha


Omg mike hahahahaha


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


> How's your back Mike?
> 
> How's your school Nick?
> 
> I hope the answer to my questions will be: Getting better  ! !


Dude! My wife got this thing from work that shocks you . Man it fills good! Haha


----------



## mike taylor

Elohi said:


> Omg mike hahahahaha


Like you've never had a bad burrito! Haha


----------



## bouaboua

50% wrong prediction of mine. 

I hope my other prediction are correct.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Dude! My wife got this thing from work that shocks you . Man it fills good! Haha


Good. Did you say thank you to your wife? I'll bet you did and them I'm happy for you that you felt good and I hope better too.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm getting shocked right now!


----------



## bouaboua

Put her taser in good use. Enjoy! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

Have you ever tried one of these shocker things? If you haven't you need too!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Napkins from fast food places should be kept and used as needed.



My P/U has a console (storage space) between the driver and the passenger. Back when I used to keep the fast food places in business I would always take an extra handfull of napkins and put them in the console. It got so full you can hardly close it.


----------



## Momof4

My car just broke down on the way to practice, just waiting for tow truck.


----------



## mike taylor

Man that sucks . Is it cold out?


----------



## AmRoKo

bouaboua said:


> Put her taser in good use. Enjoy! ! !





mike taylor said:


> Have you ever tried one of these shocker things? If you haven't you need too!



For my seventeenth birthday, my mother got me a pink tazer gun, lol.


----------



## bouaboua

AmRoKo said:


> For my seventeenth birthday, my mother got me a pink tazer gun, lol.


But I think what Mike indicated are not a taser. Otherwise he will not be here to chat with us. 

Show me the "shocker" thing! ! ! Please. My back act-up sometime too


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 119915
> View attachment 119916
> View attachment 119917
> View attachment 119918


I like the hognose


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> My P/U has a console (storage space) between the driver and the passenger. Back when I used to keep the fast food places in business I would always take an extra handfull of napkins and put them in the console. It got so full you can hardly close it.


When you get too many, you take into the house and use like paper towels.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> My car just broke down on the way to practice, just waiting for tow truck.


With kids?


----------



## mike taylor

Here you go Steven .


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Here you go Steven .


This is high-Tech stuffs. I'm glad that you benefit from this. All credit to your wife.


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Have you ever tried one of these shocker things? If you haven't you need too!


I get it done at therapy love it


----------



## mike taylor

I have one now so can shock myself anytime I fell the need . Its awesome!


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> My car just broke down on the way to practice, just waiting for tow truck.


That's horrid. Hope you done have long to wait and it's an easy fix.


----------



## Heather H

I know Amazon sells one I think it's by Omron. Home electrotherapy


----------



## mike taylor

This one is hospital grade . The doctor my wife works for told her to keep it . They buy them yearly . This one is a year old on the replacement list . The doctor is scared if they get age on them it could malfunction and shock to much . You know sue happy people.


----------



## Momof4

Not a good way to end the day.
Tip of the day. Try your insurance before AAA. They only tow 7mi and insurance will tow to the nearest dealership. 



ATTACH=full]119922[/ATTACH]


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> Not a good way to end the day.
> Tip of the day. Try your insurance before AAA. They only tow 7mi and insurance will tow to the nearest dealership.
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH=full]119922[/ATTACH]


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> With kids?



Well, one kid. I left my 9yr because we had a long day and thought it was going to be 15 minutes. Oops.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> This one is hospital grade . The doctor my wife works for told her to keep it . They buy them yearly . This one is a year old on the replacement list . The doctor is scared if they get age on them it could malfunction and shock to much . You know sue happy people.


If that is the case, you better use this equipment under the supervision of your wife. Just in-case it gave too much shock. And damage something!


----------



## Yvonne G

My neighbor really irritates me.

Riding mowers cut weeds/grass then shoot out the mulched clippings on the right side of the mower. Shoot it out with quite a bit of force, so it travels 10' or so. So why can't he drive facing the other direction along the fenceline and shoot the clippings out into his own pasture instead of mine? I have one of those white vinyl horse fences separating our property, so it's open at the bottom. I spray round-up, chop, shovel and keep my land practically bare, essentially clean of weeds. Even when I watered and had grass, it was clean of weeds. He mows and shoots all those weed clippings and seeds onto my property. Now I have to go out there and rake it all back under the fence onto his property. Just because he doesn't care if his pasture looks like a jungle doesn't mean I want it all on my side of the fence. When you get right down to it, you can drive real close to the fence if you were facing the other direction, and get a much cleaner cut. I think he just does it to irritate me.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Not a good way to end the day.
> Tip of the day. Try your insurance before AAA. They only tow 7mi and insurance will tow to the nearest dealership.
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH=full]119922[/ATTACH]


Here 7 miles still leaves you in the middle of nowhere


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> My neighbor really irritates me.
> 
> Riding mowers cut weeds/grass then shoot out the mulched clippings on the right side of the mower. Shoot it out with quite a bit of force, so it travels 10' or so. So why can't he drive facing the other direction along the fenceline and shoot the clippings out into his own pasture instead of mine? I have one of those white vinyl horse fences separating our property, so it's open at the bottom. I spray round-up, chop, shovel and keep my land practically bare, essentially clean of weeds. Even when I watered and had grass, it was clean of weeds. He mows and shoots all those weed clippings and seeds onto my property. Now I have to go out there and rake it all back under the fence onto his property. Just because he doesn't care if his pasture looks like a jungle doesn't mean I want it all on my side of the fence. When you get right down to it, you can drive real close to the fence if you were facing the other direction, and get a much cleaner cut. I think he just does it to irritate me.


----------



## Jacqui

Nah Yvonne he would never do it just to see you steaming.


----------



## leigti

He may just be clueless. Ask him about it, suggest you try the other way.


----------



## bouaboua

Share your great communication skill with him.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> My neighbor really irritates me.
> 
> Riding mowers cut weeds/grass then shoot out the mulched clippings on the right side of the mower. Shoot it out with quite a bit of force, so it travels 10' or so. So why can't he drive facing the other direction along the fenceline and shoot the clippings out into his own pasture instead of mine? I have one of those white vinyl horse fences separating our property, so it's open at the bottom. I spray round-up, chop, shovel and keep my land practically bare, essentially clean of weeds. Even when I watered and had grass, it was clean of weeds. He mows and shoots all those weed clippings and seeds onto my property. Now I have to go out there and rake it all back under the fence onto his property. Just because he doesn't care if his pasture looks like a jungle doesn't mean I want it all on my side of the fence. When you get right down to it, you can drive real close to the fence if you were facing the other direction, and get a much cleaner cut. I think he just does it to irritate me.


just throw all your torts poop over on his yard.


----------



## Yvonne G

No, he's just the type of person who doesn't care about others' property. A couple years ago he dragged the box scraper behind his tractor all around his driveway, scraping weeds and decomposed granite, making his driveway clean and smooth. He has about an acre and the driveway goes all around his house, so it was a lot of scraping. When he was finished, he dragged all those weeds and decomposed granite and dropped it all in front of my property. He spread it out, but what made him think it was ok to drop all that trash in front of my property? It took me all day the next day shoveling it into a nice BIG pile in front of his property. He's aware, oh yes, he's aware.

I was visiting with him over the fence one day a year or so after this incident and we were looking at the big mud puddle he has at the end of his driveway by the street. I asked him why he didn't get his tractor and drag all that pile that he had left in front of my property and fill that puddle. His response was, "Oh, the garbage truck makes that puddlel"


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> No, he's just the type of person who doesn't care about others' property. A couple years ago he dragged the box scraper behind his tractor all around his driveway, scraping weeds and decomposed granite, making his driveway clean and smooth. He has about an acre and the driveway goes all around his house, so it was a lot of scraping. When he was finished, he dragged all those weeds and decomposed granite and dropped it all in front of my property. He spread it out, but what made him think it was ok to drop all that trash in front of my property? It took me all day the next day shoveling it into a nice pile in front of his property. He's aware, oh yes, he's aware.


throw tortoise poop at him!


----------



## Yvonne G

That's not me, Nick. I'm a lady.


----------



## leigti

The guy sounds like a total jerk. My friend is a cop and the number one call is always neighbor disputes. good fences make good neighbors, is there anyway you can fill in the space so his stuff can't be thrown over into your area?


----------



## leigti

Here is something totally off-topic. Has anybody ever seen those shows on TV about American gypsies? I will watch it every once in a while and I am amazed by the seemingly completely conflicting behaviors and values. on one hand they are extremely conservative, won't let the girls talk to the boys at all etc. But on the other hand they dress in extremely sexy? Sleazy? Clothes. I don't get it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Here is something totally off-topic. Has anybody ever seen those shows on TV about American gypsies? I will watch it every once in a while and I am amazed by the seemingly completely conflicting behaviors and values. on one hand they are extremely conservative, won't let the girls talk to the boys at all etc. But on the other hand they dress in extremely sexy? Sleazy? Clothes. I don't get it.


i have watched i think 2 episodes.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have watched i think 2 episodes.


That's probably about how much I have watched.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I never see my neighbors so I guess we're good? We all only see each other when letting dogs out but we try to stagger dog outings since their dogs (on 2 sides) try to attack my dogs but my dogs are oblivious to it all. Shihtzu with Napoleon complex vs lab with "Dug from Pixar's 'Up'" complex. Then another neighbors dog is an aggressive fence barker.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i saw a coyote trying to kill my neighbors chickens like 2 hours ago.


----------



## leigti

Did you do anything about it? I would be very upset if I coyote killed my chickens.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Did you do anything about it? I would be very upset if I coyote killed my chickens.


me and my dog chased after it. the coyote had no hair.


----------



## leigti

Sounds like it might be sick. Has mange or something.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Sounds like it might be sick. Has mange or something.


yes he has mange. there is 3 of them where i live.


----------



## leigti

I'm still watching the show and I really feel sorry for these people. super absorbent I know they call it their culture but it's a dead-end street as far as I can see. I am usually very much of a "live and let live" type of person. but I love your life and having a hard time with this one.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I'm still watching the show and I really feel sorry for these people. super absorbent I know they call it their culture but it's a dead-end street as far as I can see. I am usually very much of a "live and let live" type of person. but I love your life and having a hard time with this one.


i feel bad for the children that are born into that culture


----------



## leigti

I agree. I think I've had enough of the show. I'm going to watch the show on HG TV about restoring old houses. I love old houses because they have character and I like to see when people restore them back to the way they used to be. I can wrap my head around this much easier, the other is just disturbing.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> No, he's just the type of person who doesn't care about others' property. A couple years ago he dragged the box scraper behind his tractor all around his driveway, scraping weeds and decomposed granite, making his driveway clean and smooth. He has about an acre and the driveway goes all around his house, so it was a lot of scraping. When he was finished, he dragged all those weeds and decomposed granite and dropped it all in front of my property. He spread it out, but what made him think it was ok to drop all that trash in front of my property? It took me all day the next day shoveling it into a nice BIG pile in front of his property. He's aware, oh yes, he's aware.
> 
> I was visiting with him over the fence one day a year or so after this incident and we were looking at the big mud puddle he has at the end of his driveway by the street. I asked him why he didn't get his tractor and drag all that pile that he had left in front of my property and fill that puddle. His response was, "Oh, the garbage truck makes that puddlel"



He does sound like a jerk! Hopefully you don't have to deal with him to often.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> This one is hospital grade . The doctor my wife works for told her to keep it . They buy them yearly . This one is a year old on the replacement list . The doctor is scared if they get age on them it could malfunction and shock to much . You know sue happy people.



Are they the electrodes that stick to you?


----------



## leigti

Is it aTENS Unit?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yes he has mange. there is 3 of them where i live.


Stay from them next time Nick if you saw them again. This one may care rabies...


----------



## leigti

bouaboua said:


> Stay from them next time Nick if you saw them again. This one may care rabies...


And don't let your dog actually get a hold of it either. Will animal control or the forestry service catch them?


----------



## bouaboua

Ken fall asleep on the Lazyboy. Mike are getting shocking treatment. Nick are chasing after coyote. 

I better go to bed now.


----------



## leigti

Good night. There's not much happening on the forum tonight.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> About?


I'm trying to decide what my political leanings are... It's just so hard to decide.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey Abdulla! whats going on? hows your tort?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey Abdulla! whats going on? hows your tort?


We're fine. How are you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

#TheDress:


Is it *Blue and Black* or *White and Gold*?


----------



## Abdulla6169

I see Blue and Black...


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning friends
Happy Friday


----------



## jaizei

What if I see blue and gold?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> #TheDress:
> View attachment 119929
> 
> Is it *Blue and Black* or *White and Gold*?


white and gold.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

its 3:30 am


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Are they the electrodes that stick to you?


Yes they do stick to you .


----------



## mike taylor

leigti said:


> Is it aTENS Unit?


Yes thats it a tens unit . It will shock the crap out of you . Haha .


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> My neighbor really irritates me.
> 
> Riding mowers cut weeds/grass then shoot out the mulched clippings on the right side of the mower. Shoot it out with quite a bit of force, so it travels 10' or so. So why can't he drive facing the other direction along the fenceline and shoot the clippings out into his own pasture instead of mine? I have one of those white vinyl horse fences separating our property, so it's open at the bottom. I spray round-up, chop, shovel and keep my land practically bare, essentially clean of weeds. Even when I watered and had grass, it was clean of weeds. He mows and shoots all those weed clippings and seeds onto my property. Now I have to go out there and rake it all back under the fence onto his property. Just because he doesn't care if his pasture looks like a jungle doesn't mean I want it all on my side of the fence. When you get right down to it, you can drive real close to the fence if you were facing the other direction, and get a much cleaner cut. I think he just does it to irritate me.


I do this to my neighbor all the time . I have a ranch fence all the way around my yard . He uses a push mower and sprays his clippings my way so I jump on my riding mower and shot them back at him faster . Haha but we do it purposely . He is my cousin . I catch him putting trash in my yard so I wait tell he goes inside and I put it all in his boat . The boat is his baby so I know it drives him crazy .


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Here you go Steven .
> 
> View attachment 119920


 I have one of the personal use one, it came with flip flops so you can shock tired feet too. I don't use it much now since I don't get achey much anymore now that i'm fit (haha who would've guessed!!) and I got a new mattress... my mum remembered it was the one she used when she was a teen!!  they realzed it after years of complaining my back hurt and blaming the mattress and within a week I got a new one  no problems since minus a twin bed is too small for any human being to get comfy and sprawled out. 
In fact I only have mine because my ex bought it off groupon and it stayed at my house so we could both use it and she just never got it back or asked about it, so I guess that's one of my gains during the spit  payment for my "hardship", on the list of my wins: seeing Franklin, he's always been 100% mine, but everyone loves him so obviously not seeing him is a loss to any human  cocky pet parent? lol


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm trying to decide what my political leanings are... It's just so hard to decide.



So don't lean buddy. You'll find out as you get older that there are things on both sides that agree with and items you disagree with. It's okay to slightly lean one way or the other just don't lean so far that you fall on your face, think gangster lean. I assure you that your views and ideals will very a bit as your life situations change and your get more experience. The key is to have a good set of core values that you believe in and stick with them and keep and open mind on the rest.


----------



## tortdad

So I've been off of chat for about 48 hours. There were 519 post that I'm not going to read. Did I miss anything important?


----------



## smarch

leigti said:


> The guy sounds like a total jerk. My friend is a cop and the number one call is always neighbor disputes. good fences make good neighbors, is there anyway you can fill in the space so his stuff can't be thrown over into your area?


 We only have a maybe 2-foot rock wall between us and one of our neighbors... although perhaps the large properties help, but we get along quite nice, they're an older couple who built around the same time as my parents when thee were very few houses on the road. We look out for each others houses when someone's away, if a tree falls in his yard or he cuts one down he offers us the wood since we have a wood stove. And every Christmas as long as I can remember Santa used to "make a mistake" and drop off a movie for us at their house, now we just swap gifts like chocolates, but they come over, or we go over on Christmas and visit a little. We happen to be a nice exception. 
The other neighbors... well lets just say the new ones don't get along the old ones did, me and my sister used to go play with their young kids to give them a break. But all those problems are from my not-so-nice grandfather butting into crap that he doesn't have to deal with the consequences of... but I digress...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was gonna try to catch up on what I've missed, but instead I'm choosing to say morning Friday,so happy to see you !


----------



## tortdad

So my mom is out of the hospital but not home. She was put in a nursing home for 3-10 days for some rehab to get her stronger so she can go home without just getting sick again. I had to put her In The hospital late jan early Feb and got her out right before Valentine's Day. She was good for 2 days and started going down hill from there and was back in the hospital a week later. She's only 63 but has cancer, COPD and congestive heart failure. All of these problems stem from her cancer and lack of immune system. 

She has 2 small dogs, 1 standard poodle and 1 small bird. I've been telling her for 2 years to get rid of her animals but that was not happening; Her pets at like her babies. When she went back in the hospital for the second time she agreed to let me get rid of the bird but told me to get bent on her dogs. Well, long story short, her doctor told her she has advanced to the point her lungs can not handle the pet dander and dust from her house. That she will continue to spend a week or two every month in the hospital until she dies, which at this rate won't be long. She's very upset and and only agreed to do it because my brother in San Diego agreed to adopt her two smaller dogs (I have to pack them up and fly them to him in Tuesday) and I found a poodle rescue to take her standard poodle. 

Her poodle is 9 years old, I picked him up from the kennel they've been staying in and called the rescue and she said she wasn't sure she'd take him, to bring him by and let her look at him. She has 18 poodles right now and is stuck with 3 older ones already. My wife, who has always SWORE we'd never own a dog because she hates caring for them, started to cry. She said she didn't want Taz to just go to a stranger who wasn't sure she wanted him and would basically be guilted into housing him. She said to take him home and we'd hold on to him while we find him a good home. Long story even longer.... 30 mins latter she was telling the kids that we could just keep him, lol. So it looks like I just inherited a black standard poodle. Not only this but she tells me that she's been thinking about getting a dog for several weeks and even went as far as to say she wants a pug and has been on a few adoption sights checking "innovatory". So it looks like I'm going to be getting a 9 year old pug too. WTH, lol

Now I've got to make my Redfoot and box turtle pens with kids to keep mutts out. I don't think I have anything to worry about with Hal, he's 125lbs and can't fit in anyone's mouths. 

PS.... Here's a picture of Taz. He also answers to dumbass. His stinky butt needs a bath and hair cut.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> #TheDress:
> View attachment 119929
> 
> Is it *Blue and Black* or *White and Gold*?


 I'm one of the people who has seen both, I've looked at the exact same image at different times and seen different. I see white and gold more easily, but last night it became blue right before my eyes!
Its a real-life optical illusion due to the poor camera shot with the lighting being blown out.


----------



## mike taylor

All I can say kevin is haha!


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> Ken fall asleep on the Lazyboy. Mike are getting shocking treatment. Nick are chasing after coyote.
> 
> I better go to bed now.


@Cowboy_Ken I'd say this pretty much explains it all, didn't miss too much


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I see horizontal stripes that I've heard are never a good thing on a dress.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> So my mom is out of the hospital but not home. She was put in a nursing home for 3-10 days for some rehab to get her stronger so she can go home without just getting sick again. I had to put her In The hospital late jan early Feb and got her out right before Valentine's Day. She was good for 2 days and started going down hill from there and was back in the hospital a week later. She's only 63 but has cancer, COPD and congestive heart failure. All of these problems stem from her cancer and lack of immune system.
> 
> She has 2 small dogs, 1 standard poodle and 1 small bird. I've been telling her for 2 years to get rid of her animals but that was not happening; Her pets at like her babies. When she went back in the hospital for the second time she agreed to let me get rid of the bird but told me to get bent on her dogs. Well, long story short, her doctor told her she has advanced to the point her lungs can not handle the pet dander and dust from her house. That she will continue to spend a week or two every month in the hospital until she dies, which at this rate won't be long. She's very upset and and only agreed to do it because my brother in San Diego agreed to adopt her two smaller dogs (I have to pack them up and fly them to him in Tuesday) and I found a poodle rescue to take her standard poodle.
> 
> Her poodle is 9 years old, I picked him up from the kennel they've been staying in and called the rescue and she said she wasn't sure she'd take him, to bring him by and let her look at him. She has 18 poodles right now and is stuck with 3 older ones already. My wife, who has always SWORE we'd never own a dog because she hates caring for them, started to cry. She said she didn't want Taz to just go to a stranger who wasn't sure she wanted him and would basically be guilted into housing him. She said to take him home and we'd hold on to him while we find him a good home. Long story even longer.... 30 mins latter she was telling the kids that we could just keep him, lol. So it looks like I just inherited a black standard poodle. Not only this but she tells me that she's been thinking about getting a dog for several weeks and even went as far as to say she wants a pug and has been on a few adoption sights checking "innovatory". So it looks like I'm going to be getting a 9 year old pug too. WTH, lol
> 
> Now I've got to make my Redfoot and box turtle pens with kids to keep mutts out. I don't think I have anything to worry about with Hal, he's 125lbs and can't fit in anyone's mouths.
> 
> PS.... Here's a picture of Taz. He also answers to dumbass. His stinky butt needs a bath and hair cut.
> 
> View attachment 119930
> 
> View attachment 119931


 Time for a hypoallergenic laberdoodle or hairless cat  
but for real I think you'll be happy to have the dog, looks like one of the kiddos already is! Plus this way your mother could always "visit" her Taz, I don't think I could give up a pet to someone not family or friend with no possibility of ever seeing them again. Taz looks pretty happy too lol


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah it makes the butt look big or it could be just a big butt . I hate it when my wife asks me does this dress make my butt look big . Saying no your butt makes your butt looks big is the wrong answer . Who new it was a test I felled!


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I see horizontal stripes that I've heard are never a good thing on a dress.


 Better than vertical ones! those really show curves and things you don't want to have called out... I thought horizontal stripes were good? then again who am I to know I don't wear dresses.


----------



## smarch

There's no right answer to "does this make my butt look big/does this make me look fat" yes is definitely wrong, joking isn't going to be taken in good humor, no will most likely be taken as a lie and will be heard as such, a pause is a "yes" and sometimes pauses that don't even exist are heard. 
I never understood why females even ask such a question... I never have


----------



## smarch

Today is already starting to be one of *those* days... can I go home yet!?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Yeah it makes the butt look big or it could be just a big butt . I hate it when my wife asks me does this dress make my butt look big . Saying no your butt makes your butt looks big is the wrong answer . Who new it was a test I felled!


Responding with, “Oh why try blaming the dress?" Is an answer I've always known to avoid.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> So I've been off of chat for about 48 hours. There were 519 post that I'm not going to read. Did I miss anything important?


Of course not. How is your Mom?


----------



## Abdulla6169

It raining!!! The rain is turning on and off though. 








The sky is basically a painting of blue, white, red, and gray in hundreds of shades.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> Of course not. How is your Mom?


I need to start reading ALL posts before asking questions.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> It raining!!! The rain is turning on and off though.
> View attachment 119933
> 
> View attachment 119934
> 
> View attachment 119935
> 
> View attachment 119936
> 
> The sky is basically a painting of blue, white, red, and gray in hundreds of shades.


One more photo:


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Today is already starting to be one of *those* days... can I go home yet!?


*hugs before I even know the reason*
o


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Better than vertical ones! those really show curves and things you don't want to have called out... I thought horizontal stripes were good? then again who am I to know I don't wear dresses.


I am with Ken, I was taught us fat folks should not wear horizontal stripes and vertical ones make you look taller.


----------



## smarch

apparently I am a scientific test here in the engineering dept. Our assembly dept. is mostly women, so when the guys up here need to know if the women can do a certain test they hand me something and ask me if I can do it. Well I guess that keeps my job safe


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> *hugs before I even know the reason*
> o


 Thanks 
just the same old crap with the new kid I'm pretty sure hates me or si trying to undermine me.. or I don't even know! I'm a few years younger but I'm definitely the mature one here!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I am with Ken, I was taught us fat folks should not wear horizontal stripes and vertical ones make you look taller.


 I'm no expert in fashion so it doesn't surprise me I have no idea what I'm talking about, but i'd much rather wear horizontal than vertical... but you're also talking to the woman who has more mens clothing than womens so I guess my perception is a bit flawed


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Yes thats it a tens unit . It will shock the crap out of you . Haha .



See if they have another one. My broken back has been looking for one for a while.


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Thanks
> just the same old crap with the new kid I'm pretty sure hates me or si trying to undermine me.. or I don't even know! I'm a few years younger but I'm definitely the mature one here!


 Are you talking about the male receptionist that was hire a few months back? If so who cares what he thinks. He's just pissy that you are younger, a girl and that you have a way better job.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Are you talking about the male receptionist that was hire a few months back? If so who cares what he thinks. He's just pissy that you are younger, a girl and that you have a way better job.


 Yes him! I'm surprised anyone remembers! 
Its hard, I have low self esteem so i'm like constantly worried. I am going to school for a degree, but that degree is not Engineering (although I will be going back as soon as I graduate to work on engineering)
I kind of genuinely fear I'll be seen as less good and be ousted. I actually genuinely want to get not only my bachelors in engineering but go on to get my masters and maybe even head the department in the future. 

I just make it a point that anything "nifty" he knows on the computer I learn myself so I know just as much. I wont back down I love my job!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO! !


----------



## Elohi

It's totally a while and gold dress in poor lighting.


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO! !


 good morning!


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Yes him! I'm surprised anyone remembers!
> Its hard, I have low self esteem so i'm like constantly worried. I am going to school for a degree, but that degree is not Engineering (although I will be going back as soon as I graduate to work on engineering)
> I kind of genuinely fear I'll be seen as less good and be ousted. I actually genuinely want to get not only my bachelors in engineering but go on to get my masters and maybe even head the department in the future.
> 
> I just make it a point that anything "nifty" he knows on the computer I learn myself so I know just as much. I wont back down I love my job!



Does he have a degree? What's his 'official' title?


----------



## Elohi

Good morning y'all.


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> It's totally a while and gold dress in poor lighting.


 adobe through photoshop says blue. I stand with blue even though I've only actually seen the blue in the mage once, the only reason is the back of the image is blown out light too, and from my darkroom knowledge that means it was overexposed, so the dark the dress could have been became really light. 
Its kind of funny how my facebook literally blew up with the dress though!


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Does he have a degree? What's his 'official' title?


 Yes... an engineering degree.
Official title is Engineering Secretary/Receptionist


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Good morning y'all.


 top o' the mornin' to ya


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> adobe through photoshop says blue. I stand with blue even though I've only actually seen the blue in the mage once, the only reason is the back of the image is blown out light too, and from my darkroom knowledge that means it was overexposed, so the dark the dress could have been became really light.
> Its kind of funny how my facebook literally blew up with the dress though!


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> It's totally a while and gold dress in poor lighting.


 So when you look at it do you see white and gold or blue and black. The first time I saw this (yesterday and not the picture Abdulla posted) it was white and gold. Now I look at the picture he posted and it's blue and black. I'm wondering if I was even looking at the same picture. Every time i look at Abdullas picture is blue and black. I'm wonder if anyone is looking at the same link as me and seeing white and gold.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> He does sound like a jerk! Hopefully you don't have to deal with him to often.



I'm not 'neighborly'. I can count on one hand the number of times I've talked to neighbors in the almost 20 years I've lived here. Most of my property has a solid redwood privacy fence around it, but the pastures are wrapped with the white vinyl three rail horse fencing. My lovely neighbor's property is in an 'L' shape around my property, and I'm on a corner with streets on two sides and him on two sides.


----------



## Elohi

Lololol Adobe says single pixels in the lighting spectrum of this image are blue. YES, they are but clearly it's a white and gold dress in crappy lighting, taken with a cell phone camera. 
So I suppose both teams are correct in that way but the dress, if taken into daylight, or just better lighting would be white and gold to even team black and blue.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> So when you look at it do you see white and gold or blue and black. The first time I saw this (yesterday and not the picture Abdulla posted) it was white and gold. Now I look at the picture he posted and it's blue and black. I'm wondering if I was even looking at the same picture. Every time i look at Abdullas picture is blue and black. I'm wonder if anyone is looking at the same link as me and seeing white and gold.


 I saw white and gold in the picture that he posted, then it briefly was blue and black... but now I see the white and gold again, its most likely the same image you saw last night, congrats you're in the fancy club with me who have seen both!


----------



## Elohi

And I must say, the actual blue and black version of this dress is prettier than the white and gold version. Hahaha


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> So I've been off of chat for about 48 hours. There were 519 post that I'm not going to read. Did I miss anything important?



Don't be pullin' a Nick on us. Do your own reading!


----------



## Elohi

I think it's rather hilarious that a woman took a picture of this dress to get opinions from friends and one of them responded back about its colors and the baffled hilarity exploded on the Internet faster than most anything I've ever seen before.


----------



## Elohi

Compliments of The Reptile Report on Facebook. Hahahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> I'm one of the people who has seen both, I've looked at the exact same image at different times and seen different. I see white and gold more easily, but last night it became blue right before my eyes!
> Its a real-life optical illusion due to the poor camera shot with the lighting being blown out.


This dress meme has really gone viral, it's everywhere on the net! I can only see blue/ black and can't even begin to comprehend the white/ gold malarkey. But it's all psychology, apparenly, do you look at the colour of the object in itself or in relation to other things, its background, etc. But i still don't get it.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Don't be pullin' a Nick on us. Do your own reading!


This is a good one Yvonne.....Pullin' a Nick.....on us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> Compliments of The Reptile Report on Facebook. Hahahaha
> View attachment 119940


Ha!ha! Very funny


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Lololol Adobe says single pixels in the lighting spectrum of this image are blue. YES, they are but clearly it's a white and gold dress in crappy lighting, taken with a cell phone camera.
> So I suppose both teams are correct in that way but the dress, if taken into daylight, or just better lighting would be white and gold to even team black and blue.


A blue and black dress becomes white and gold when you add a lot of white balance. Basically, low light:


High light:


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This dress meme has really gone viral, it's everywhere on the net! I can only see blue/ black and can't even begin to comprehend the white/ gold malarkey. But it's all psychology, apparenly, do you look at the colour of the object in itself or in relation to other things, its background, etc. But i still don't get it.


 I've noticed its easier for people who see white and gold first to see the blue after than for people to see the white after seeing the blue first. BUt i'm sure there are many exceptions and those are just my friends. 
I've tried everything, covering the background, squinting my eyes, staring at it wide eyed, close one eye... close the other, look at it upside down, look at it sideways, look at it in the dark, look at it in the really light, stare at the purposely lighted white photo and look to the original, look to the purposely darkened one then look to the original, stared crosseyed at it like the 3d thingies in the paper they used to make, hoping to will myself to see it blue again. 
None of those worked... still no good theories, but I've seen both!


----------



## Abdulla6169

For @smarch:
"People who perceive the surrounding area as dark are likely to see the blue in the dress as white and the black colours as gold. It all just depends on the manner that the brain perceives and processes colour."
Via Daily Mail
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...blue-black.html?ito=social-twitter_mailonline


----------



## smarch

I've thought that because of just how blown out the dress becomes when you add the light, there had to have already been light added when the "original" picture was posted, My bet it was really dark when taken so they used filters or lightened it to see the dress, but in the process destroyed the picture because there wasn't enough light to effectively capture enough blue for everyone to see it now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I've thought that because of just how blown out the dress becomes when you add the light, there had to have already been light added when the "original" picture was posted, My bet it was really dark when taken so they used filters or lightened it to see the dress, but in the process destroyed the picture because there wasn't enough light to effectively capture enough blue for everyone to see it now.


Or just a bad photographer


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Or just a bad photographer


 even good photographers take shoddy photos, theres a reason rolls of film had 36(ish) shots, not only do you have to get the shot you want but you also need to get the exposure and aperture right or things like this will happen, even after a class rolls still had a few cruddy shots that were blown out or way too dark, and you can only fix so much in printing a print from a crappy film shot, you can lighten it but this is exactly what I've seen happen in the dark room when people try to lighten underexposed photo's. I'm not as familiar with digital photography but its the same idea. 

My concern isn't what color it is seeing as I've seen both, its about how the picture was taken or adapted to make it happen. And I think my explanation is good enough to me


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Yes they do stick to you .



Oh, your so lucky! I loved that thing when I did PT for my back!


----------



## Jacqui

Just heard from Jeff that he fell on ice inside of a truck washout bay. His ankle is swelling, has a 3 by 5 chunk of skin off his leg and banged up his elbow.


----------



## Momof4

@tortdad Taz looks like a great dog even if he is stinky! That is so nice of you to fly to San Diego to drop off the dog. Where in SD does your brother live? 
I have been in your shoes 3x and I know it's very draining. Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Just heard from Jeff that he fell on ice inside of a truck washout bay. His ankle is swelling, has a 3 by 5 chunk of skin off his leg and banged up his elbow.


 Holy cow! Make sure he at least tries to keep the leg raised some, I hope for his sake its... wait I cant say I hope its not the driving leg because they're standards aren't they so he needs both 
No anti-biotic ointment on such a large (and presumably deep?) cut, saline, even if its a road rash-friction burn type thing. 
Sounds like it could have been much worse though and he's lucky tats all he got


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> For @smarch:
> "People who perceive the surrounding area as dark are likely to see the blue in the dress as white and the black colours as gold. It all just depends on the manner that the brain perceives and processes colour."
> Via Daily Mail
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...blue-black.html?ito=social-twitter_mailonline


Well I sincerely hope my white & gold sitting room is not going to be seen as black & blue !!!


----------



## smarch

@tortdad I know some groomers have scents you can get... weird and makes me think of a car wash coming with an air freshener, but he could come home smelling like some new fresh strawberry dog lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Just heard from Jeff that he fell on ice inside of a truck washout bay. His ankle is swelling, has a 3 by 5 chunk of skin off his leg and banged up his elbow.



Oh my lord! Can he still drive?


----------



## puffy137

Jacqui said:


> Just heard from Jeff that he fell on ice inside of a truck washout bay. His ankle is swelling, has a 3 by 5 chunk of skin off his leg and banged up his elbow.


 Poor Jeff will need all the TLC you can spare then Jacqui


----------



## Yvonne G

So I went out to the pasture this a.m. and started raking all the debris back onto my neighbor's property. Since I don't have a horse anymore, I allowed the grass to die, and I've used Round-Up and Treflan on it for two winters and summers now. So basically, it's a big field of bare dirt. While I was raking, I discovered at least 15 teeny tiny fir/pine (?) tree seedlings sprouting all over the pasture! I would like for them to grow, as pine needles are a handy nesting medium for the Manouria tortoises. But without water, I'm sure they'll die this summer. Maybe I can choose a few of them, dig rings around them and bring water occasionally.

@Jacqui - Does Jeff have a student? Maybe the student can do most of the driving?


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> Just heard from Jeff that he fell on ice inside of a truck washout bay. His ankle is swelling, has a 3 by 5 chunk of skin off his leg and banged up his elbow.


I hope he will be ok  did he go get xrays?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Holy cow! Make sure he at least tries to keep the leg raised some, I hope for his sake its... wait I cant say I hope its not the driving leg because they're standards aren't they so he needs both
> No anti-biotic ointment on such a large (and presumably deep?) cut, saline, even if its a road rash-friction burn type thing.
> Sounds like it could have been much worse though and he's lucky tats all he got



He has four more hours to drive, so yep he is driving. Your right both legs are needed, it's his right ankle that is hurt. Unfortunately he is on a skinny road, so can't use his cruse control and get a break.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh my lord! Can he still drive?



Even if he can't, he is and will. He is stubborn like that.


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> He has four more hours to drive, so yep he is driving. Your right both legs are needed, it's his right ankle that is hurt. Unfortunately he is on a skinny road, so can't use his cruse control and get a break.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So I went out to the pasture this a.m. and started raking all the debris back onto my neighbor's property. Since I don't have a horse anymore, I allowed the grass to die, and I've used Round-Up and Treflan on it for two winters and summers now. So basically, it's a big field of bare dirt. While I was raking, I discovered at least 15 teeny tiny fir/pine (?) tree seedlings sprouting all over the pasture! I would like for them to grow, as pine needles are a handy nesting medium for the Manouria tortoises. But without water, I'm sure they'll die this summer. Maybe I can choose a few of them, dig rings around them and bring water occasionally.
> 
> @Jacqui - Does Jeff have a student? Maybe the student can do most of the driving?


Ahh baby trees!  They have a run to CA, so both will have to drive and drive all their allowable time. Right now, four more hours til the student's sleeper time is up.


----------



## leigti

When he's not driving have ice on that foot and have it elevated.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Just heard from Jeff that he fell on ice inside of a truck washout bay. His ankle is swelling, has a 3 by 5 chunk of skin off his leg and banged up his elbow.


OH! ! !

I hope he is alright! ! ! Keep him in my thought and keep us updated Jacqui!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Even if he can't, he is and will. He is stubborn like that.


 That sounds just like me! Not saying its necessarily a good trait to have but it is useful in situations like this.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> When he's not driving have ice on that foot and have it elevated.



lol Yes Mom! lol Actually Prime's nurse and I have both already told him that.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Even if he can't, he is and will. He is stubborn like that.


Tough man! That is what is call. 

Got a job to complete. Got a goal to reach. Got the bill to pay! Only thing he can to is to suck it up and get it done. May God Bless! !!


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff only reported it, because it happened inside of a company and their employees saw it. Now he also has to talk to an investigator.


----------



## Jacqui

He's had a bad week. Earlier he lost his (I don't know it's real name) but it's a little box (size of a cigarette lighter about) that you attach to your laptop so you can get internet. He tore his truck apart looking for it. It never goes out of the truck.


----------



## Jacqui

The man who played Spock, Leonard Nimoy, died.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Rip Leonard Nimoy


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Carl has been basking under his new lights for quite a while (taking a nap), and the top of his shell is 98 degrees Fahrenheit... is that any good?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Just heard from Jeff that he fell on ice inside of a truck washout bay. His ankle is swelling, has a 3 by 5 chunk of skin off his leg and banged up his elbow.



Dislike! Poor guy! I hope he everything turns out ok. What is he doing to take care of it?


----------



## bouaboua

USB internet dongle~~


----------



## Elohi

Major sadness about Leonard Nimoy.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Dislike! Poor guy! I hope he everything turns out ok. What is he doing to take care of it?



Driving and trying to ignore it.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> The man who played Spock, Leonard Nimoy, died.


That's sad. I never really watch that show but I knew who he was.


----------



## Yvonne G

As a tribute to my favorite Vulcan, I'll use his picture for a couple weeks. So sad. 83. What a long life. I hope I'm as lucky.


----------



## Momof4

How do I get a quarter out of the garbage disposal? My brilliant daughter put it in a vase so when I dumped the water it went down after I tried to grab it.


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> As a tribute to my favorite Vulcan, I'll use his picture for a couple weeks. So sad. 83. What a long life. I hope I'm as lucky.


very nice


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> How do I get a quarter out of the garbage disposal? My brilliant daughter put it in a vase so when I dumped the water it went down after I tried to grab it.



Whatever you do, make sure no one touches the switch, then just reach in there and fish it out. You might also unplug the electricity before you reach in.


----------



## smarch

Fork in the Garbage disposal: ding-ding-ding-a-ring-ding-di-ding....!!!

oh please someone get my reference!


----------



## puffy137

Today I was on the top of a ladder since 7 am washing the dust from the ledge on the top of the tiles in the kitchen downstairs. Then I cleaned out the pigeon's cage . there are 2. The first one was the stray with a pellet in his wing , & the second is a wife we have acquired for him.His wife can fly about but we have to lift him back up into his cage. Maybe I could fix a ladder for him! Madeline the bunny is growing fast , she has started now to gnaw at the trunk of the newly planted olive tree, so I wrapped the trunk ( its about the thickness of a broom stick ) with some cotton material & covered that with duct tape. that should stop her. WE have surrounded the petunias with a wire fencing so she can't get at them , but she has jumped off the kitchen step into another planter , which is about 3 ft off the ground.& left only a few stalks of petunias. However she is a real sweetie . when I'm in the garden she follows me round & is interested in all I'm doing. When I sat on a chair in the garden she ran & jumped & frolicked round & round my chair for about 8 times , so sweet. Its lucky that there is no way she can get out , & the only dangers are a cat that roams around , & the remote controlled car port door , if it was left open long enough she might be tempted to explore the neighbourhood.. Never thought a rabbit could be such pleasant company .


----------



## Heather H

http://www.wkyc.com/story/news/local/akron/2015/02/26/galapagos-tortoise-dies-at-akron-zoo/24048497/

AKRON -- A female Galapagos tortoise that has been at the Akron Zoo since October 1992 has died.

Azul, which weighed 165 pounds and was 32 inches long, would have been 26 years old this June. Her shell was 16 inches tall.

She was one of two on exhibit at the Akron Zoo.

Zoo officials say animal care staff noticed a change in Azul's behavior last week. After performing a CT scan and ultrasound, it was found that she had a "larger than normal amount of fluid around her heart."

The fluid was removed and Azul was treated with antibiotics as staff monitored her heart daily.

A necropsy was performed and it revealed her reproductive tract, liver and heart were diseased. Additional test results are pending.

She was born at the Gladys Porter Zoo in Texas in 1989.

Azul's half-sister, Pagos, remains on exhibit in the Akron Zoo's Komodo Kingdom.

The Galapagos tortoise is the largest living tortoise in the world. They are indigenous Galapagos Islands, which are located in the eastern Pacific Ocean of the western coast of South America. Galapagos tortoises are herbivores and they feed on a variety of grasses, leaves, cactus, vines and fruit. They obtain most of their moisture through their diet and can go for long periods without drinking.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> As a tribute to my favorite Vulcan, I'll use his picture for a couple weeks. So sad. 83. What a long life. I hope I'm as lucky.


You will Yvonne. At least 93. Just ignore that neighbor of yours, you will be 103.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> As a tribute to my favorite Vulcan, I'll use his picture for a couple weeks. So sad. 83. What a long life. I hope I'm as lucky.



May we all live longer and still have our health and capabilities.


----------



## puffy137

*Live long and prosper ! All good people of the Tortoise Forum! R.I. P. Dr Spock !*


----------



## Momof4

Phew, I got it out! I have a fear of garage disposal so I unplugged it and used tongs!


----------



## Momof4

Wow, did you see the gorgeous frozen waves in Nantucket, MA? 
It's amazing!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Elohi said:


> Major sadness about Leonard Nimoy.


I know!!! Me too.


@Yvonne G !!!! This Nimoy likes YOUR NIMOY too!!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

puffy137 said:


> *Live long and prosper ! All good people of the Tortoise Forum! R.I. P. Dr Spock !*


----------



## Prairie Mom

"Of all the souls I've encountered in my travels, his was the most HUMAN. " sigh...Love you, Leonard


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> Wow, did you see the gorgeous frozen waves in Nantucket, MA?
> It's amazing!!


Post a pic! I haven't seen them.


----------



## Heather H

Prairie Mom said:


> Post a pic! I haven't seen them.


http://boston.cbslocal.com/2015/02/...captured-on-camera-by-nantucket-photographer/


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> Wow, did you see the gorgeous frozen waves in Nantucket, MA?
> It's amazing!!


 No its amazing until you're living it! then its just cold!


----------



## Abdulla6169

A life is like a garden. Perfect moments can be had, but not preserved, except in memory. 
~ Leonard Nimoy (1931–2015)
RIP.


----------



## Abdulla6169

<3


----------



## AmRoKo

Momof4 said:


> Phew, I got it out! I have a fear of garage disposal so I unplugged it and used tongs!



I am the same way, I have a tremendous fear of the garbage disposal, I hate when I have to stick my hand down there to get something out that is clogging the disposal. Super scary!


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> http://boston.cbslocal.com/2015/02/...captured-on-camera-by-nantucket-photographer/



Thanks for the link! I was cooking when I saw it on the news.


----------



## Prairie Mom

AbdullaAli said:


> A life is like a garden. Perfect moments can be had, but not preserved, except in memory.
> ~ Leonard Nimoy (1931–2015)
> RIP.


awww...that's really beautiful!


----------



## Abdulla6169

This week's news in a single photo:


----------



## puffy137

Apropos of nothing except the previous poem ,here is one by Wendy Cope that I find thought provoking , its called for some reason Defining the Problem.
I _I can't forgive you _
_Even if I could you wouldn't pardon me for seeing through you ._
_And yet I cannot cure myself of love , _
_For what I thought you were before I knew you ._


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> @tortdad Taz looks like a great dog even if he is stinky! That is so nice of you to fly to San Diego to drop off the dog. Where in SD does your brother live?
> I have been in your shoes 3x and I know it's very draining. Sending positive vibes your way.


Thanks.. He just moved last week to LaMesa. He and his wife just bought their first home. I won't be flying with the dogs, just sending them as cargo for $280 plus tax and fuel surcharges.... Each mutt!!!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Apropos of nothing except the previous poem ,here is one by Wendy Cope that I find thought provoking , its called for some reason Defining the Problem.
> I _I can't forgive you _
> _Even if I could you wouldn't pardon me for seeing through you ._
> _And yet I cannot cure myself of love , _
> _For what I thought you were before I knew you ._


I think it's about the poet talking about her boyfriend that cheated on her. She can't forgive him (obviously, he cheated on her). He won't feel the same because he cheated on her (also, it might be because she might have been "nosy" when she figured out he was cheating on her). At the end, she still loves him (the "old" him though). I think after he cheated it made it hard to define and solve this problem.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Thanks.. He just moved last week to LaMesa. He and his wife just bought their first home. I won't be flying with the dogs, just sending them as cargo for $280 plus tax and fuel surcharges.... Each mutt!!!!!!



Ouch! That is expensive! I'm not to far from La Mesa, been there a few times for October Fest, I think it's pretty popular here in SD. So nice for your mom to know the mutts are still in the family.


----------



## Momof4

Anxiously waiting for my car estimate! It may just determine my husbands mood tonight. So glad the the towing was free, that was a bonus! Plus, it had a recall I never had done so I guess there is a positive.


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> I think it's about the poet talking about her boyfriend that cheated on her. She can't forgive him (obviously, he cheated on her). He won't feel the same because he cheated on her (also, it might be because she might have been "nosy" when she figured out he was cheating on her). At the end, she still loves him (the "old" him though). I think after he cheated it made it hard to define and solve this problem.


Well done , you got it ! lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Well done , you got it ! lol


I thought it was pretty obvious!


----------



## smarch

Holy crap I'm melting the office is 85°F in here right now!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Holy crap I'm melting the office is 85°F in here right now!!!


How did it get that hot? I thought it was snowing outside sometime ago?!?


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> How did it get that hot? I thought it was snowing outside sometime ago?!?


 it is! In fact its 16°F outside right now! Our heater here apparently likes to boil us alive... the temp inside being this high at work is an all the time thing.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> it is! In fact its 16°F outside right now! Our heater here apparently likes to boil us alive... the temp inside being this high at work is an all the time thing.


I can't sleep when it's hot. The Air conditioner is ALWAYS on.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I can't sleep when it's hot. The Air conditioner is ALWAYS on.


 I don't understand how tortoises LIKE these temperatures! I live in New England, keep my office cold!! I'll be walking out the door now in my sweater holding my jacket i'm so hot!!


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Holy crap I'm melting the office is 85°F in here right now!!!



Those kind of inside temps just makes people tired! I wouldn't even like that and I love being warm.


----------



## Elohi

She brakes for turtles. 
She is playing that all of her cars and trucks have to stop so a turtle can cross the road.


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> I know!!! Me too.
> 
> 
> @Yvonne G !!!! This Nimoy likes YOUR NIMOY too!!!!!



I got my idea from seeing your new avatar. He was always my favorite character on all the Star Trek series.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I got my idea from seeing your new avatar. He was always my favorite character on all the Star Trek series.


Awesome. I Spock too!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Anxiously waiting for my car estimate! It may just determine my husbands mood tonight. So glad the the towing was free, that was a bonus! Plus, it had a recall I never had done so I guess there is a positive.



I got a recall letter for my P.U. a couple days ago. It also stated that the part needed to fix the problem is not available and I'll get another letter when it becomes available. Trouble is, if the part fails, it will cause a wreck. I LOVE my truck, and now I'm afraid to drive it.


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> Anxiously waiting for my car estimate! It may just determine my husbands mood tonight. So glad the the towing was free, that was a bonus! Plus, it had a recall I never had done so I guess there is a positive.


good luck


----------



## Heather H

tortdad said:


> Thanks.. He just moved last week to LaMesa. He and his wife just bought their first home. I won't be flying with the dogs, just sending them as cargo for $280 plus tax and fuel surcharges.... Each mutt!!!!!!


is that the only way you can get them there? so much money .


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I got a recall letter for my P.U. a couple days ago. It also stated that the part needed to fix the problem is not available and I'll get another letter when it becomes available. Trouble is, if the part fails, it will cause a wreck. I LOVE my truck, and now I'm afraid to drive it.



Yvonne I wouldn't worry about it. You should be fine. They only do these recalls to save their butts sometimes after so many complaints from consumers. I waited about a year. Bad, I know.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> Here it is, but it's also with a very hard wind and cold temps.  Looks like atleast the next 10 days will be brrrr weather.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

on mu way home from school i pass through a park with a pond and i caught a turtle. i had caught that ams 12in+ female RES multiple times.


----------



## mike taylor

She must have a turtle crush on you Newt . Haha


----------



## bouaboua

You let her go back??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> She must have a turtle crush on you Newt . Haha


she a very slow turtle. the biggest RES i have ever seen. there is also western pond turtles, western painted turtles and some Mississippi map turtles in the pond.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> You let her go back??


yes. I'm a good child.


----------



## mike taylor

Your a good boy yes you are! ( pats head like petting a dog ) haha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Your a good boy yes you are! ( pats head like petting a dog ) haha


i hate you.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

cowboy sent me a PM offered me a baby sulcata. so i told tom and tom said it wasn't a good idea to get another sulcata because I'm moving to PA. so i had to decline cowboys offer.


----------



## mike taylor

Well thats thinking with your noodle Newt .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Well thats thinking with your noodles Newt .


noodles remind me of worms and worms scare me.


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate you.


No you don't! You know you like me little buddy!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> No you don't! You know you like me little buddy!


im not little!


----------



## mike taylor

You are smaller than me! So that makes you little! Buddy!


----------



## Prairie Mom

@russian/sulcata/tortoise When are you guys moving? Will you have a big yard? Bringing the greenhouses?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Prairie Mom said:


> @russian/sulcata/tortoise When are you guys moving? Will you have a big yard? Bringing the greenhouses?


I'm moving to PA. I'm not bringing the greenhouse. the house is giant like 8 barrooms. but a very small yard.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> You are smaller than me! So that makes you little! Buddy!


how tall is you?


----------



## Prairie Mom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm moving to PA. I'm not bringing the greenhouse. the house is giant like 8 barrooms. but a very small yard.


hooray for the huge house....darn it for the small yard But if anyone can make those little beasties happy and taken care of --it's YOU!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Prairie Mom said:


> hooray for the huge house....darn it for the small yard But if anyone can make those little beasties happy and taken care of --it's YOU!!


thank you.


----------



## mike taylor

Prairie Mom said:


> hooray for the huge house....darn it for the small yard But if anyone can make those little beasties happy and taken care of --it's YOU!!





russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how tall is you?


Six foot two hundred twenty pounds of pure redneck fury!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Six foot two hundred twenty pounds of pure redneck fury!


this is you?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Have a good weekend everybody! I'll be doing some chores, working on a few projects, and having a little fun in there too --starting in 5,4,3,2 HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND EVERYBODY!! See ya later


----------



## bouaboua

@LoutheRussian 

Did you have him back?


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> this is you?
> View attachment 120055


Nope that guy is like four hundred pounds of donut eaten fury! Haha


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cowboy sent me a PM offered me a baby sulcata. so i told tom and tom said it wasn't a good idea to get another sulcata because I'm moving to PA. so i had to decline cowboys offer.


That was a very nice offer. maybe you can get other types of tortoises while you are in Pennsylvania. smaller species that could be kept indoors if needed. maybe your parents would let you take over a couple bedrooms for indoor enclosures  if I had the time, money, and space I would have all sorts of tortoises. Many different species. and don't forget box turtles also.


----------



## Momof4

Best news today! My water pump went bad and it was covered under warranty! We thought we were past the warranty period! Yay!!
Second, my husband contacted the manufacturer of his medication that cost us $260 every month and he got a coupon to use until Dec for $25 but our insurance covered that so it's free!!! You guys should try it if you have an expensive prescription .


----------



## Yvonne G

I onl


Momof4 said:


> Best news today! My water pump went bad and it was covered under warranty! We thought we were past the warranty period! Yay!!
> Second, my husband contacted the manufacturer of his medication that cost us $260 every month and he got a coupon to use until Dec for $25 but our insurance covered that so it's free!!! You guys should try it if you have an expensive prescription .



I only have one prescription and none of the prescription drug insurance companies cover that medication. It costs me $110 every three months. So I'm paying $22 a month for a prescription drug plan that doesn't pay for my prescription - merely because I'm thinking some time in the future I may have need of a medication that will be covered. That's just plain stupid! So tomorrow I'm going to cancel my prescription drug plan and every month put aside $22 for the 'in case I ever need another prescription" prescription. I can cancel under Obamacare, right?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> That was a very nice offer. maybe you can get other types of tortoises while you are in Pennsylvania. smaller species that could be kept indoors if needed. maybe your parents would let you take over a couple bedrooms for indoor enclosures  if I had the time, money, and space I would have all sorts of tortoises. Many different species. and don't forget box turtles also.


i dont like turtles that much. I'm a tortoise guy!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

this horse looks really gross,


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i dont like turtles that much. I'm a tortoise guy!


Box turtles are fun though. If you're only going to be in Pennsylvania for three years I think you could get just about any kind of hatchling tortoise. They don't spend much unsupervised time outdoors when that young anyway. They would spend most of their time in an indoor closed chamber type setting. maybe one of cowboys Russian hatchlings will come along. Having more than one sulcata would be very difficult to manage anyway. Especially the next few years, there's going to be a lot of changes in your life. Living in different places, school  etc. And a large tortoise is going to be much harder to take care of, and two would be very difficult.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> this horse looks really gross,
> View attachment 120066



Aw, it's just an itty bitty baby!

Nighty night everyone. Happy week-end!!


----------



## leigti

I don't have nearly the experience of most of the people here but that is my opinion and observation from what other people have said. Just remember that the advice on here is worth what you pay for it


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Box turtles are fun though. If you're only going to be in Pennsylvania for three years I think you could get just about any kind of hatchling tortoise. They don't spend much unsupervised time outdoors when that young anyway. They would spend most of their time in an indoor closed chamber type setting. maybe one of cowboys Russian hatchlings will come along. Having more than one sulcata would be very difficult to manage anyway. Especially the next few years, there's going to be a lot of changes in your life. Living in different places, school  etc. And a large tortoise is going to be much harder to take care of, and two would be very difficult.


I'm going to be in PA for 2 years. maybe i can find some rescue russians to add. right now my male and female are in 2 different 8ft by 4ft enclosures.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, it's just an itty bitty baby!
> 
> Nighty night everyone. Happy week-end!!


its only 6:30! well good night.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

my parents have friends over, i don't want them to see me so I'm hiding.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone here?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm going to be in PA for 2 years. maybe i can find some rescue russians to add. right now my male and female are in 2 different 8ft by 4ft enclosures.


When you get there you can see how much room your parents will let you have  that might dictate a lot. When I first started with my tortoise I was totally clueless and definitely not ready to race a hatchling. I feel I could do it now but I'm not going to. I am going to add one or two more box turtles. I have room outdoors for a couple more Russians also but I don't have the room indoors. and since I am not brave enough to hibernate them that has kept me from getting more.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/baby-hippos.113255/ look at this.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

what species do you own?


----------



## leigti

I have one female Russian and one female box turtle right now.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

what about a smaller species of turtle like a mud turtle? i have always loved those species.


----------



## leigti

I don't know anything about turtles really. I had to get rid of my 50 gallon aquarium to make room for my tortoise. I decided I was done with water. My box turtle doesn't require that much water.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> I onl
> 
> 
> I only have one prescription and none of the prescription drug insurance companies cover that medication. It costs me $110 every three months. So I'm paying $22 a month for a prescription drug plan that doesn't pay for my prescription - merely because I'm thinking some time in the future I may have need of a medication that will be covered. That's just plain stupid! So tomorrow I'm going to cancel my prescription drug plan and every month put aside $22 for the 'in case I ever need another prescription" prescription. I can cancel under Obamacare, right?


Back when i was suffering my stomach issues they finally put me on the one medication where i actually felt better and could eat and function again (Nexium when it was still newer to the market) and it cost us $50 for a month supply! Even the dr thought it was ridiculous and kept sending me home with handfuls of sample packs to avoid such ridiculous payments, i eventually had to get off it and bump back down to the less effective Prevacid... which in the time taking it they went through a massive thing with store brands taking their formulas so it all was off the shelf for months and i started missing work because the pain came back. Long story short there are 2 things that are just inhumane when it comes to dealing with peoples meds: costing ridiculous amounts and taking the entire thing off the shelf for no reason other than not wanting store brand versions to come out.


----------



## leigti

There are some box turtles that require and like more water than mine. Mine is a three toed box turtle.


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> Best news today! My water pump went bad and it was covered under warranty! We thought we were past the warranty period! Yay!!
> Second, my husband contacted the manufacturer of his medication that cost us $260 every month and he got a coupon to use until Dec for $25 but our insurance covered that so it's free!!! You guys should try it if you have an expensive prescription .


Way good news


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> There are some box turtles that require and like more water than mine. Mine is a three toed box turtle.


look at this i found this interesting.
http://www.chelonia.org/homopus_gallery.htm


----------



## smarch

Nick you'd have no problem finding a rescue russian or box turtle up here, i know of at least 2 large rescues based in NY, not to mention other sources of rescues


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> Nick you'd have no problem finding a rescue russian or box turtle up here, i know of at least 2 large rescues based in NY, not to mention other sources of rescues


cool.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> look at this i found this interesting.
> http://www.chelonia.org/homopus_gallery.htm


There was somebody on here a little while back that had one of those parrot beak tortoises.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> I am at WalMart, anything anybody needs me to pickup?


Shovel,rope,lyme,whiskey,car battery,that should cover me for the weekend.


----------



## AmRoKo

Wild hamstarr appears!


----------



## tortdad

There's nothing better than being on a Jobsite at 4am on a Saturday, when you live an hour away and are a salary employee. 

:insert sarcastic sigh here:

Good morning tortoise family


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> There's nothing better than being on a Jobsite at 4am on a Saturday, when you live an hour away and are a salary employee.
> 
> :insert sarcastic sigh here:
> 
> Good morning tortoise family



At least you got to sleep in.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  just popping in to say Happy Saturday
Busy day with work stuff and watching House of Cards


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning!


Hi Miss Jacqui *waves*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all...I slept in an hour and a half. Yeah me.


----------



## AmRoKo

I hate sleeping in, and I slept in, dang it. I guess I just needed the extra rest though.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm debating crawling back in bed!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm debating crawling back in bed!



Why debate, just do it. All the chores will still be waiting for you, when you get up again.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Best news today! My water pump went bad and it was covered under warranty! We thought we were past the warranty period! Yay!!
> Second, my husband contacted the manufacturer of his medication that cost us $260 every month and he got a coupon to use until Dec for $25 but our insurance covered that so it's free!!! You guys should try it if you have an expensive prescription .



We do that with Jeff's chemo pills. The company covers something like $1,500 a month after the insurance has done their huge chunk. Without the drug company, Jeff could not afford his pills.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Why debate, just do it. All the chores will still be waiting for you, when you get up again.


I've got two pretty strong cups of coffee in me. I'm planning dinner, which means planning grocery shopping. And watching the morning news. Turns out the Portland area is the fifth highest for syphilis. They blame dating apps, I blame not wearing raincoats…


----------



## jaizei

I don't sleep in either, there's so much to do. And I get sore if I stop moving for too long.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Don't get me wrong, I have no idea why I didn't sleep 5 hours past when I normally do. But I didn't, and now I'm fantasizing about food.


----------



## jaizei

WTH


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> WTH
> 
> View attachment 120137


Dang it all, I got a broken image.


----------



## Jacqui

Atleast ours is coming down as snow, not freezing rain.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Dang it all, I got a broken image.



I imagine it'd be a jerk move for me to take a screenshot of my posted screenshot since you'd probably not see that either.


----------



## Yvonne G

S'posed to rain here today too, but nowhere near freezing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got clear, dry weather for the weekend.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> We do that with Jeff's chemo pills. The company covers something like $1,500 a month after the insurance has done their huge chunk. Without the drug company, Jeff could not afford his pills.


How's Jeff doing after is slip and fall?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/baby-hippos.113255/ look at this.



Yep, it's a shame one of the pictures was removed.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> How's Jeff doing after is slip and fall?



Hurting. He found out that walking is worse then anything (other then trying to get down to the ground from his truck). Thanks for asking. How is your Mom doing today?


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO.

Happy weekend! ! !

Forecasting for rain today but haven't see a drop yet. Give us some rain....Please! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Yep, it's a shame one of the pictures was removed.


How is Jeff doing? How is his knee? I hope nothing serious....


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Hurting. He found out that walking is worse then anything (other then trying to get down to the ground from his truck). Thanks for asking. How is your Mom doing today?


Pissy. She wants to go home and is mad that at 63 she has to spend time in a nursing home to get stronger.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning Steven. We had rain here for the last couple days, but now, just in time for the weekend, no rain until Monday. That's fine with me. I've got to run into town to get food for the week and some blood drawn, then it's hanging out in the sunshine with tortoises!


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> Pissy. She wants to go home and is mad that at 63 she has to spend time in a nursing home to get stronger.


It's good that she is pissy, that will keep her motivated to participate in the therapies and get home. I do physical therapy and the grumpy patients, as long as they participated with us, usually got out of there pretty quickly. they knew that we had the key to get them out of there and back home so they participated even grumpily


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Moozillion

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hey


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Moozillion said:


> Hey


whats going on?


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> WTH
> 
> View attachment 120137


What does freezing rain feel like anyway? I've only seen sleet (partially melted snow and rain mixed)...


----------



## smarch

Good morning, actually now it's afternoon, I'm lounging with the Semore now


----------



## Momof4

Good morning !! We have rain! YAY! 
We need it so bad! Cleaned up the house and headed to Taekwondo. 
Having a small celebration for my husbands 51st birthday.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Pissy. She wants to go home and is mad that at 63 she has to spend time in a nursing home to get stronger.


I don't blame her. I never want to go into one of those places.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning !! We have rain! YAY!
> We need it so bad! Cleaned up the house and headed to Taekwondo.
> Having a small celebration for my husbands 51st birthday.


sounds like a great day.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO.
> 
> Happy weekend! ! !
> 
> Forecasting for rain today but haven't see a drop yet. Give us some rain....Please! ! ! !


I only have fine flaked snow to offer.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> How is Jeff doing? How is his knee? I hope nothing serious....


Ankle. Will know more when he gets up today. I know he used snow last night and some of the swelling went down.


----------



## Jacqui

It is so beautiful out with this fresh snow. My old dog was playing like a puppy in it. Felt bad the couple of times she found the ice patches under the snow and her feet went put under her.


----------



## Abdulla6169

*Good night!*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> *Good night!*


Good night, Abdulla. I'm off to town with my day just beginning…


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> *Good night!*


Dream well!


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> I don't blame her. I never want to go into one of those places.


I know how she feels at 29 years old I live in one for a month after my motorcycle accident


----------



## Elohi

The weather in south Texas retched! 4 yrs ago is was in the low 90's this weekend (Thank you time hop app lol). 

And good afternoon all. I hope your weekend is awesome.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Newt, have you seen the movie, “Napoleon Dynamite" yet? It's a classic that I think you would enjoy.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Newt, have you seen the movie, “Napoleon Dynamite" yet? It's a classic that I think you would enjoy.


no i haven't. I'm really mad right now! my little sisters science teacher got a russian and i helped the teacher learn about russian tortoises. my little sister told me that the teacher thinks that tortoises should be kept dry and they get all there need water from there food! thats wrong!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no i haven't. I'm really mad right now! my little sisters science teacher got a russian and i helped the teacher learn about russian tortoises. my little sister told me that the teacher thinks that tortoises should be kept dry and they get all there need water from there food! thats wrong!


Get her the information for the forum and encourage her to sign up. She will learn.


----------



## leigti

You can always print off the care sheet for her also. maybe offer to help her get the tortoise set up correctly.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Get her the information for the forum and encourage her to sign up. She will learn.


i have i even age her a care sheet.


----------



## AmRoKo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have i even age her a care sheet.



 Nick,

Were you in an irate, angry, or irritated tone with the science teacher when giving the care information, or were you speaking in what you, yourself would consider to be a well spoken, calm, and professional manner to influence the teacher into wanting to learn more about his pet? 

It's important that when you are choosing to bestow information on another, that you are doing so in a friendly fashion. Otherwise, you will find the person you are sharing the information with, will not take to it easily or kindly.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AmRoKo said:


> Nick,
> 
> Were you in an irate, angry, or irritated tone with the science teacher when giving the care information, or were you speaking in what you, yourself would consider to be a well spoken, calm, and professional manner to influence the teacher into wanting to learn more about his pet?
> 
> It's important that when you are choosing to bestow information on another, that you are doing so in a friendly fashion. Otherwise, you will find the person you are sharing the information with, will not take to it easily or kindly.


yes i was a nice kid i told her all the stuff she needed to know she asked me a bunch of questions and i answered them. i wasn't mad a her mistakes then, I'm mad now because she didn't follow any of my advice.


----------



## Jacqui

Legit, how are you doing?


----------



## AmRoKo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yes i was a nice kid i told her all the stuff she needed to know she asked me a bunch of questions and i answered them. i wasn't mad a her mistakes then, I'm mad now because she didn't follow any of my advice.



Well, we can hope that maybe she will pobably look into more information on her pet. I imagine since you have given the teacher this info, they may think on it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AmRoKo said:


> Well, we can hope that maybe she will pobably look into more information on her pet. I imagine since you have given the teacher this info, they may think on it.


i gave her the info like a couple months ago. I'm going to prink out the care sheet for the teacher and give it to her again!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

evil teachers!


----------



## Jacqui

Wonderful and caring teachers.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Wonderful and caring teachers.


no!


----------



## Jacqui

Has been my experience with almost all teachers I have known.


----------



## bouaboua

Caring,cheering teacher as I was in school!!


----------



## bouaboua

We will have company coming for dinner tonight. So I was busying in kitchen all day till now. 

Menu includes Mango beef Thai Style. Ginger and onion lobster, Steam bass, Soy sauce chicken and some other dishes. Party will start at 4 PM. Who is free?


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> We will have company coming for dinner tonight. So I was busying in kitchen all day till now.
> 
> Menu includes Mango beef Thai Style. Ginger and onion lobster, Steam bass, Soy sauce chicken and some other dishes. Party will start at 4 PM. Who is free?


I wish lol. That sounds pretty delicious! And I'd get a tour or all the tortoises hehehe.


----------



## bouaboua

Yep! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> We will have company coming for dinner tonight. So I was busying in kitchen all day till now.
> 
> Menu includes Mango beef Thai Style. Ginger and onion lobster, Steam bass, Soy sauce chicken and some other dishes. Party will start at 4 PM. Who is free?


Oh me! Invite me please. The lobster stuff sounds awesome and I would love to try the bass.


----------



## Jacqui

Dang, for some reason I have suddenly become very hungry. :|


----------



## Jacqui

Steven, you must be feeling all better.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Oh me! Invite me please. The lobster stuff sounds awesome and I would love to try the bass.


Hurry up! !! You better hurry. Other wise you will be here to wash the dishes...


----------



## bouaboua

Yes. I'm almost 100%. Almost.

This gathering was scheduled couple weeks ago, in the early week, we even thinking of to call it off because I was having flu. But, By God's grace...


----------



## Jacqui

If there is a window I can look out, then washing dishes is not that bad.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Yes. I'm almost 100%. Almost.
> 
> This gathering was scheduled couple weeks ago, in the early week, we even thinking of to call it off because I was having flu. But, By God's grace...


That is good to hear.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> That is good to hear.


How was Jeff's ankle??


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> How was Jeff's ankle??


He is driving with it.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> He is driving with it.


Funny! ! !

I'll will be wonder if he can drive without...


----------



## Moozillion

bouaboua said:


> We will have company coming for dinner tonight. So I was busying in kitchen all day till now.
> 
> Menu includes Mango beef Thai Style. Ginger and onion lobster, Steam bass, Soy sauce chicken and some other dishes. Party will start at 4 PM. Who is free?


WOW!!! Sounds wonderful!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> If there is a window I can look out, then washing dishes is not that bad.


You will look right into our Torts's room. That's why my wife never mind of washing dishes.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> You will look right into our Torts's room. That's why my wife never mind of washing dishes.


Sounds like the best view possible.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Nick! !

Good Afternoon! ! How is your weekend so far?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Newt. I won't really be on. My boy and his gal friend are on their way over, and I'm cooking dinner. Not near as fancy as Stevens, but it'll be tasty just the same. I'm making dead cow, mashed red potatoes, steamed asparagus, and someone will need to make the salad.


----------



## bouaboua

We finally getting some rain. It was sunny this morning. We need 25% of normal rainfall so far.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Newt. I won't really be on. My boy and his gal friend are on their way over, and I'm cooking dinner. Not near as fancy as Stevens, but it'll be tasty just the same. I'm making dead cow, mashed red potatoes, steamed asparagus, and someone will need to make the salad.


Sounds good Ken.


----------



## tortdad

Quests what I finely had to do today...... Paint the stupid living room. 

I think I've done enough of her projects now that the next few will be mine. Like finish the garage or build something tort related.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Quests what I finely had to do today...... Paint the stupid living room.
> 
> I think I've done enough of her projects now that the next few will be mine. Like finish the garage or build something tort related.


Keep dreaming.


----------



## Jacqui

Steven I hate to tell you this but, you have green stuff in with your meat.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> We finally getting some rain. It was sunny this morning. We need 25% of normal rainfall so far.


Glad then that your getting atleast a start on the rain you need.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Steven I hate to tell you this but, you have green stuff in with your meat.


That is for Ken. Our Bacon King...


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening all


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> Legit, how are you doing?


You mean me? I am doing pretty Good. Haven't taken any pain meds in two days. itches a lot though. still has that constant feeling of something in my eye. I get my artificial I the end of this month. on Tuesday I have an appointment with another eye doctor to see if they're going to do surgery on the right eye. The cornea is misshapen and they think they can make it a little bit better. then I won't have to try so hard to see and to focus with that I.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Evening all


Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

Leigti, sorry for some reason my mind thinks of you as legit. Just hit me on the head each time I mess up your name. If it makes you feel better, I use to do the same thing with Yvonne's name. *blushes*


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi!


Hi Miss Jacqui *waves*


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Leigti, sorry for some reason my mind thinks of you as legit. Just hit me on the head each time I mess up your name. If it makes you feel better, I use to do the same thing with Yvonne's name. *blushes*



I read and say that way too! You are legit to me! So funny.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah...another Spock fan!


----------



## leigti

Glad to know I am legit just somebody  leigti is a combination of my first and last name.


----------



## Momof4

Note to self: don't drink wine while eating brownies! Yuck!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Note to self: don't drink wine while eating brownies! Yuck!


i dont understand.


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i dont understand.



The brownies ruin the taste of the wine. Not that you needed to know.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Looking forward to tomorrow as it's our hot day of the week with a temp expected of mid 40s. After that comes colder weather, chances of snow, and several single digit nights. I didn't bother to check out the expected winds.


I'm so jealous. Going from the keys to -6 was just evil.


----------



## dmmj

I have got a hankering for cheap furrniture, and meat balls. IKEA here I come, who's with me?


----------



## Heather H

I made brownies tonight . But added a layer of graham crackers and cheesecake with chocolate chips.


----------



## Heather H

dmmj said:


> I have got a hankering for cheap furrniture, and meat balls. IKEA here I come, who's with me?


Pick me up I'm all in


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Heather H

Hi Nick


----------



## Kerryann

Heather H said:


> Pick me up I'm all in


Me too.. except the meatballs part


----------



## smarch

My cat thinks he's starving because he's on a diet... So he tried to eat any and all food that he knows exists.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> My cat thinks he's starving because he's on a diet... So he tried to eat any and all food that he knows exists.
> 
> View attachment 120248


why is he on a diet?


----------



## Heather H

So dmmj you gonna pick us up? Road trip. We are only supposed to get 5-7 inches of snow tonight.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why is he on a diet?


He had gotten tubby and vet said diet or insulin would be in our future.


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> He had gotten tubby and vet said diet or insulin would be in our future.
> 
> View attachment 120249


He is cute. Did not look that fluffy in the other pic.


----------



## leigti

smarch said:


> He had gotten tubby and vet said diet or insulin would be in our future.
> 
> View attachment 120249


My cat lost weight since I put him on a raw food diet.


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> He is cute. Did not look that fluffy in the other pic.


The picture of him on the toolbox was before he went on the diet, he's now been on it for I think a year, stopped really losing weight and is staying the same now, he used to have full access to unlimited food all the time so being fed once in the morning and once at night isn't "good enough" for his royal cat-ness.


----------



## leigti

Yes, it really tweaks their little brains when you do that


----------



## Kerryann

smarch said:


> The picture of him on the toolbox was before he went on the diet, he's now been on it for I think a year, stopped really losing weight and is staying the same now, he used to have full access to unlimited food all the time so being fed once in the morning and once at night isn't "good enough" for his royal cat-ness.


My lab would be so fat she'd probably be unable to walk if I let her free feed. My little dog used to free feed when no issue. It's crazy how different animals react so different to the same situation.


----------



## leigti

Labs are notorious over eaters.


----------



## Heather H

My cats free feed. My dog is on diet food and is limited. He's a butter ball.


----------



## smarch

Kerryann said:


> My lab would be so fat she'd probably be unable to walk if I let her free feed. My little dog used to free feed when no issue. It's crazy how different animals react so different to the same situation.


I think it's also what they've been through, he was dropped off near our house and starving living on his own outside, so I think the free food all the time inside made him think he still needed to eat everything because who knew if he'd eat again soon. It got I to the point where head eat so much so fast he'd be sick then go back to eating... I've heard of dogs doing that but never cats, it was awful and I think it's why my mum finally decided he needed to be fed less.


----------



## smarch

Basically I'm pretty sure my cat is a glutton


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

whats a good horror movie?


----------



## Heather H

My dog is the same way. He and his brothers were found emaciated full of parasites in a box on the side of the road. I swear he has PICA and will eat anything and everything.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats a good horror movie?


The origin the fly


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> The origin the fly


can't find it. know ay more?


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats a good horror movie?


That depends: horror as in ghost, gore, slasher or sciencey


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> can't find it. know ay more?


What are you looking on?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> What are you looking on?


google


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> That depends: horror as in ghost, gore, slasher or sciencey


something like paranormal activity.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> can't find it. know ay more?


The Amityville horror?


----------



## Heather H

Heather H said:


> The Amityville horror?


Apartment 143


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> something like paranormal activity.


Insidious (there's a sequel to it as well), sinister, woman in black, haunting in Connecticut (both the documentary and the motion picture are great), haunting in Connecticut 2 (the documentary is called haunting in Georgia, both are good). 

As for style I think sinister is closest because if I recall the guy is filming it like a home film just like paranormal activity.


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> The Amityville horror?


Definitely Amityville!!! But it has to be the original because apparently they remade it... And it wasn't impressive to me


----------



## Heather H

Poltergeist this one scared the heck out of me


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> Insidious (there's a sequel to it as well), sinister, woman in black, haunting in Connecticut (both the documentary and the motion picture are great), haunting in Connecticut 2 (the documentary is called haunting in Georgia, both are good).
> 
> As for style I think sinister is closest because if I recall the guy is filming it like a home film just like paranormal activity.


i think I'm going to watch the woman in black.


----------



## smarch

Yeah I'm a horror movie fanatic and would be cruel if I didn't say Woman in Black scared the pee out of me and I actually had to give away my copy to a friend at school! Like even thinking about it has me freaking out about turning off the lights and walking to bed!! That's the only movie that's ever actually scared me, I guess everyone has that one thing


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> Yeah I'm a horror movie fanatic and would be cruel if I didn't say Woman in Black scared the pee out of me and I actually had to give away my copy to a friend at school! Like even thinking about it has me freaking out about turning off the lights and walking to bed!! That's the only movie that's ever actually scared me, I guess everyone has that one thing


I have never seen it.


----------



## Kerryann

leigti said:


> Labs are notorious over eaters.


It's funny because I call my Russian the Cici tortoise (Cici is my lab). They both love the food.


----------



## smarch

And no suggestions would be complete if I didn't throw the 7 Saw movies in there. Gore being ok is a must but those are by far my favorite movies because of the psychology to them... But every single time I say anything about them people think I'm crazy.


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> I have never seen it.


Apparently there's a second that came out not that long ago... I want to see it even though the first scared me, because it's. Got to be a special movie if it seemed real enough to my head to be afraid


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> And no suggestions would be complete if I didn't throw the 7 Saw movies in there. Gore being ok is a must but those are by far my favorite movies because of the psychology to them... But every single time I say anything about them people think I'm crazy.


Those are my son's favorites. I don't like them.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> Yeah I'm a horror movie fanatic and would be cruel if I didn't say Woman in Black scared the pee out of me and I actually had to give away my copy to a friend at school! Like even thinking about it has me freaking out about turning off the lights and walking to bed!! That's the only movie that's ever actually scared me, I guess everyone has that one thing


why would you buy a movie?


----------



## Heather H

I'm watching a few good men. Not scary but I like it.


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> Those are my son's favorites. I don't like them.


Most people don't like them, it's all the gore. I don't know That stuffs never bugged me. I told a group at school those were my favorite horror movies and they were like mortified at me... Whoops lol, the last one was the first rated R movie I got myself into in theaters.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why would you buy a movie?


I buy movies I like so that way if the Internet goes down (it happens!!) or something like that one time Netflix went down, I can just pop in the disk.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> I buy movies I like so that way if the Internet goes down (it happens!!) or something like that one time Netflix went down, I can just pop in the disk.


that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that doesn't make any sense.


I'm not getting how that doesn't make sense. Internet and stuff can fail you so having your own DVD you can put in a player will still work if the Internet goes down at home. 

I just bought all 8 seasons of House for that exact reason. 

Most of the time now I only buy movies cheap at the flea market though.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why would you buy a movie?


You're showing your age Nick.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> You're showing your age Nick.


thats does that suppose to mean?


----------



## smarch

The only way to actually own a movie you like is to buy it... Or be a pirate which is just messy and illegal. So buying movies is all that really makes sense to me when I want it for myself. Because Netflix gets new movies/shows but drops old ones after a while... So what happens when a favorite movie or show is taken down, and YouTube is even less reliable for that now that they've cracked down on lengths of videos.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> I'm not getting how that doesn't make sense. Internet and stuff can fail you so having your own DVD you can put in a player will still work if the Internet goes down at home.
> 
> I just bought all 8 seasons of House for that exact reason.
> 
> Most of the time now I only buy movies cheap at the flea market though.


i can just google a movie for a tv show episode and find it.


----------



## smarch

So how did I end up coming on here and now it's nearly 1am!? Jeeze I should long since be in dreamland!!


----------



## leigti

I have all the seasons of the original NCIS, as well as the Highlander series on DVD.


----------



## Heather H

I buy movies because my son is not allowed cable or internet in his room. I also like to watch what I want whenever I want.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i can just google a movie for a tv show episode and find it.


They also make libraries for that. 
I'm all for "try before you buy" and have used the Internet for shows or movies to watch them, but when I like something enough I want it in my own collection... Like Pokemon cards, gotta catch all the ones you like to have for yourself!


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> So how did I end up coming on here and now it's nearly 1am!? Jeeze I should long since be in dreamland!!


Lol me too.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> They also make libraries for that.
> I'm all for "try before you buy" and have used the Internet for shows or movies to watch them, but when I like something enough I want it in my own collection... Like Pokemon cards, gotta catch all the ones you like to have for yourself!


i have never played pokemon.


----------



## smarch

Goodnight guys! ... For real this time (probably)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

whens that waking dead on?


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i can just google a movie for a tv show episode and find it.


So if your I internet is out how would you watch it?


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> Goodnight guys! ... For real this time (probably)


Sweet dreams


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have never played pokemon.


Deprived child!! Go on google and play Pokemon right this minute!! That is a very important step needed before reaching adulthood!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> So if your I internet is out how would you watch it?


steal the neighbors unprotected wifi.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> Deprived child!! Go on google and play Pokemon right this minute!! That is a very important step needed before reaching adulthood!


no! who needs a childhood when you have swag?


----------



## smarch

Now I'm going to bed for real for real for real lights off and everything! Lol g'night friends


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no! who needs a childhood when you have swag?


You funny


----------



## leigti

smarch said:


> Deprived child!! Go on google and play Pokemon right this minute!! That is a very important step needed before reaching adulthood!


I haven't played it either and I made it to this ripe old age.


----------



## Heather H

Me either but my son's getting me into magic the gathering


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i play minecraft when I'm bored


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i play minecraft when I'm bored


My youngest plays that. I dont know if my older one still does.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

im bored, if i put a normal egg in the microwave with it explode!!!??


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im bored, if i put a normal egg in the microwave with it explode!!!??


Yes.....
And Nick your reply on the turtle kept as a tortoise proves to me that you can learn and retain information. Stop hating teachers. You prove to me every day how intelligent you are............


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Yes.....
> And Nick your reply on the turtle kept as a tortoise proves to me that you can learn and retain information. Stop hating teachers. You prove to me every day how intelligent you are............


i remember stuff that i like. i don't like school stuff.


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> Me either but my son's getting me into magic the gathering


I can't see well enough to play video games anymore. this shows my age, but I used to be really good at the driving game they had at the arcades


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> I can't see well enough to play video games anymore. this shows my age, but I used to be really good at the driving game they had at the arcades


I can't do video games but can still do card games  how you doing?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> I can't do video games but can still do card games  how you doing?


I'm doing pretty good. Doesn't really hurt anymore. Just a constant feeling of having something in my eye, which is ironic.  I get the prosthetic eye on the 23rd. I find out on Tuesday if I'm having surgery on the other eye. I'm feeling just good enough to want to start doing things that I'm not allowed to do yet. oh I guess that is a good sign.


----------



## leigti

I hope that turtle/tortoise from that other thread makes it. I can't imagine how it has lived. Hopefully we can get a positive ID soon so that the people can start giving a proper care. I'm glad somebody is willing to give it a chance. People are always attracted to the really pretty animals and sometimes the others get overlooked.


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> I'm doing pretty good. Doesn't really hurt anymore. Just a constant feeling of having something in my eye, which is ironic.  I get the prosthetic eye on the 23rd. I find out on Tuesday if I'm having surgery on the other eye. I'm feeling just good enough to want to start doing things that I'm not allowed to do yet. oh I guess that is a good sign.


 I hope the feeling goes away. Let me know what happens Tuesday  .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I'm doing pretty good. Doesn't really hurt anymore. Just a constant feeling of having something in my eye, which is ironic.  I get the prosthetic eye on the 23rd. I find out on Tuesday if I'm having surgery on the other eye. I'm feeling just good enough to want to start doing things that I'm not allowed to do yet. oh I guess that is a good sign.


you should get the prosthetic eye in a different color than you other eye. that will look cool.


----------



## leigti

I will. that feeling should go away once the prosthetic is in, at least I sure hope it does. I want to rub the eye but I know I can't. There is a clear space are in there to keep the . The doctor said it might fall out  but not to worry I can just go to the doctor and they can show me how to put it back in. Yeah, after I have my first heart attack  at least I know that if it falls out it is not the end of the world. my friend has an artificial I and she said one time she was laughing so hard and squinting her eyes so hard that it fell out right there at the table.


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> I hope that turtle/tortoise from that other thread makes it. I can't imagine how it has lived. Hopefully we can get a positive ID soon so that the people can start giving a proper care. I'm glad somebody is willing to give it a chance. People are always attracted to the really pretty animals and sometimes the others get overlooked.


I hope it's ok too. Amazed that it lasted this long.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you should get the prosthetic eye in a different color than you other eye. that will look cool.


I always wanted green eyes. My eyes are brown, how boring. they will make it any color I asked them to.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> I hope it's ok too. Amazed that it lasted this long.


i pretty sure its a semiaquatic asian species.


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> I always wanted green eyes. My eyes are brown, how boring. they will make it any color I asked them to.


So you going to go green


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i pretty sure its a semiaquatic asian species.


I thought it might be a turtle but I wasn't sure. I can't see the feet at all. But the head looks like a turtle to me but I am not that good at ID ing the different species.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

for the last 2 month my part of my right leg wriggles randomly! what does this mean?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> for the last 2 month my part of my right leg wriggles randomly! what does this mean?


what if i have worms. worms are scary.


----------



## Heather H

I'm going to sleep it's almost 2 . Be well.  sweet dreams


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> I'm going to sleep it's almost 2 . Be well.  sweet dreams


night.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what if i have worms. worms are scary.


Google restless leg syndrome


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> So you going to go green


I don't know, but now that I think about it it might be kind of cool. but then people would look at me more, and I hate people looking at me. but if for any reason I lost the right I also then I might consider getting them both in green. They cost $4500 apiece though so unless I win the lotto, which I never play, I would have to think about it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Google restless leg syndrome


i think I'm just going to cut my leg off.


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> I'm going to sleep it's almost 2 . Be well.  sweet dreams


Good night. I think I'm going to go to bed too.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I don't know, but now that I think about it it might be kind of cool. but then people would look at me more, and I hate people looking at me. but if for any reason I lost the right I also then I might consider getting them both in green. They cost $4500 apiece though so unless I win the lotto, which I never play, I would have to think about it.


lots a lot of money.


----------



## leigti

Yes, it is. We'll see how much the insurance covers. that's another good reason to get a good job, insurance.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Good night. I think I'm going to go to bed too.


night.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> night.


Good night.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

now I'm all alone.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

any tortoise people out there?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> any tortoise people out there?


I'm alive...


----------



## leigti

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm alive...


Hello. Nick's tortoise is hurt, he hasn't posted in about an hour. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## tortdad

Heather H said:


> I made brownies tonight . But added a layer of graham crackers and cheesecake with chocolate chips.


I'm on my way


----------



## taza

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whens that waking dead on?


Sunday nights


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I'm almost sorry to post this. Keep in mind, we're closer to Salem than Portland.


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> I always wanted green eyes. My eyes are brown, how boring. they will make it any color I asked them to.



My buddy has several. He has one that matches his other eye, a smiley face one, and a Dallas Cowboys Star one. I always joke with him and tell say he's not allowed to wear the Cowboys one on my job sites


----------



## tortdad

How do you post a video without linking it to YouTube? I don't want to set up an account somewhere just to link a video. One of my box turtles tried to walk over a plant vine to get to a worm and he got high sided. It was funny seeing his little legs moving and him not going anywhere. The worm was all like, peace out sucker!





The video is better


----------



## Elohi

I LOVE LOVE LOVE video games but I don't have time for them anymore.


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> How do you post a video without linking it to YouTube? I don't want to set up an account somewhere just to link a video. One of my box turtles tried to walk over a plant vine to get to a worm and he got high sided. It was funny seeing his little legs moving and him not going anywhere. The worm was all like, peace out sucker!
> View attachment 120299
> 
> View attachment 120300
> 
> 
> The video is better


Vimeo and YouTube are basically the only options. I mean you can upload videos in the media section (I think) but it's not the same. :0/


----------



## Abdulla6169

leigti said:


> Hello. Nick's tortoise is hurt, he hasn't posted in about an hour. I hope everything is okay.


Hi *waves* How are you? Hope you're fine...
Nick: I hope your tortoise Bob, or whomever is sick, is feeling better. Have a nice day.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE video games but I don't have time for them anymore.


Me too. *sigh*


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon all.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

ITS OUT!!!!!!! YESSSS!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hello Jacqui!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ITS OUT!!!!!!! YESSSS!!!!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!


----------



## Abdulla6169

To Nick's tortoise:


----------



## Killerrookie

Good Afternoon!


----------



## Momof4

What happened to your tort Nick?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> What happened to your tort Nick?


a sarp rock got stuck between the torts back hip and shell.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> How do you post a video without linking it to YouTube? I don't want to set up an account somewhere just to link a video. One of my box turtles tried to walk over a plant vine to get to a worm and he got high sided. It was funny seeing his little legs moving and him not going anywhere. The worm was all like, peace out sucker!
> View attachment 120299
> 
> View attachment 120300
> 
> 
> The video is better




Video works the same as pictures in Photobucket. You add your video to your account then just copy/paste the [ img ] code to your post here.


----------



## Elohi

I've been using YouTube capture to upload and share videos.


----------



## Heather H

@russian/sulcata/tortoise Nick is he ok?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> @russian/sulcata/tortoise Nick is he ok?


what?


----------



## Heather H

Heather H said:


> @russian/sulcata/tortoise Nick is he ok?


Your tort. Is he ok


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Your tort. Is he ok


yes.


----------



## Jacqui

Everybody having a good day?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Everybody having a good day?


i don't know.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Everybody having a good day?


Sunny and 51. What do you think?


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i think I'm just going to cut my leg off.


Then you would still have the feeling there even though there's no leg, I had an instructor once who lost a leg in an accident and he said the phantom pains/itching are the WORST, because there's nothing you can do, can't itch something not there


----------



## smarch

Oooof and there's goes Jeff Gordon's race... Holy wreck


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Everybody having a good day?



Hi Jacqui: 

I don't know about the rest of these weirdos, but my day is coming along nicely!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Jacqui:
> 
> I don't know about the rest of these weirdos, but my day is coming along nicely!


Are we, as mods, allowed to call them weirdos to their face?


----------



## Jacqui

So whatcha been doing Yvonne?


----------



## Jacqui

Ken did your company stay for today?


----------



## Jacqui

Steven how was your company last night?


----------



## AmRoKo

Jacqui said:


> Are we, as mods, allowed to call them weirdos to their face?



Being a weirdo is a requirement of owning reptiles.


----------



## Jacqui

AmRoKo said:


> Being a weirdo is a requirement of owning reptiles.


Here I thought it was intelligence, impeccable good taste, and a thirst for the best in life and the knowledge that comes with it.


----------



## Momof4

I came home from Tractor Supply with nothing they didn't even have a garden section. They only had seeds that Home Depot have. 
The baby chicks were cute!


----------



## Momof4

Do any of you follow Lucky the sulcata? I have fallen in love if with him! I follow him on my FB.


----------



## AmRoKo

Jacqui said:


> Here I thought it was intelligence, impeccable good taste, and a thirst for the best in life and the knowledge that comes with it.



That's some deep stuff right there, you just blew my mind. Here, you get some sparkles. (ﾉ>ω<)ﾉ :｡･:*:･ﾟ’★,｡･:*:♪･ﾟ’☆


----------



## AmRoKo

Momof4 said:


> Do any of you follow Lucky the sulcata? I have fallen in love if with him! I follow him on my FB.



I follow him to!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> Are we, as mods, allowed to call them weirdos to their face?


It's probably no worse than what you call us behind our back  weirdo is fine with me.


----------



## leigti

My friend is a moderator for a couple different forums, I've heard the stories


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> It's probably no worse than what you call us behind our back  weirdo is fine with me.


Us? US??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i am on the tortoises forums notable members list do i get to be a mod now so i can call people weirdoes?


----------



## jaizei

I know, right? I can only imagine what they say about me when I'm not around.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> Us? US??


Okay, call me whatever you want. Let the other people fight their own battles.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Steven how was your company last night?


It was a wonderful gathering. We ate almost everything. My Mango beef are the best seller! ! !

Thank you for checking in! !

How is Jeff's ankle? I hope not bothering him anymore.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

who won the 1,000,000 post thing?


----------



## bouaboua

I don't mind people call me weirdo. I know I'm.


----------



## bouaboua

Not me. I'm sure of it! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Not me. I'm sure of it! ! !


hw many radiated torts do you have? how old?


----------



## bouaboua

I have total of 7 of them. 5 at about 18 months. 2 unknown.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> I have total of 7 of them. 5 at about 18 months. 2 unknown.


are the 2 unknown ones adults?


----------



## bouaboua

Few more years. Maybe 3~5 year, they will be......


----------



## mike taylor

My red foots are laying eggs again! Hollysnaps these girls lay . I found five eggs today trying to find the bad smell in their enclosure . I found three broken eggs stinking up the place . Checked in on them the red foot I got from Fred is laying right now .


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Are we, as mods, allowed to call them weirdos to their face?



O-o-ops! I thought we were on 'private'!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> So whatcha been doing Yvonne?



I cut up a bit more wood in the scrap pile. I've got to get some of the stacked wood away from the fence. The cats walking on it have made it tip and it's leaning on the fence, causing the fence to lean. So I'm going to have to re-set a couple of posts, but have to move the wood first. So I'm plugging away at it a bit at a time every day until my back tells me I've done enough for the day.


----------



## Heather H

@russian/sulcata/tortoise . Nick walking dead on


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who won the 1,000,000 post thing?



You all need to keep after Josh with this question. He's the only one who can answer it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> @russian/sulcata/tortoise . Nick walking dead on


i has project to do.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

to make hay do i just put grass in the sun?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> to make hay do i just put grass in the sun?


No. You go down to the feed store and buy a bale.


----------



## mike taylor

You have to cut the grass first . Then rake in a line . Let it dry . Then bale it up .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> You have to cut the grass first . Then rake in a line . Let it dry . Then bale it up .


i dont understand.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Ken did your company stay for today?


My boy and his gal with our two, by default, grandkids were here till about noon. It was so nice having them up, but Karen and I are beat now and wish we'd been able to take a nap.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My boy and his gal with our two, by default, grandkids were here till about noon. It was so nice having them up, but Karen and I are beat now and wish we'd been able to take a nap.



My dad says the same thing when my kids leave! They stay with him for 3 nights during New Years every year.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> My red foots are laying eggs again! Hollysnaps these girls lay . I found five eggs today trying to find the bad smell in their enclosure . I found three broken eggs stinking up the place . Checked in on them the red foot I got from Fred is laying right now .



I'm still pacing back and forth waiting to see if the first batch is good


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did anyone other than Karen and I watch the PBR IronCowboy Event this weekend from Dallas?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Really? $180,000 winning purse and no one watched? Sigh....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Really? $180,000 winning purse and no one watched? Sigh....


money!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And more…


----------



## Heather H

No


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Really? $180,000 winning purse and no one watched? Sigh....


I don't know what it is.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 120387
> 
> And more…


poor cow


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 120387
> 
> And more…


That looks darn right scary.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> poor cow


It's a bull.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> It's a bull.


same thing.


----------



## Heather H

My dad and his sister bull rode. My aunt also did barrels .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> poor cow


That BULL is a pampered animal worth $100,00's and then when he no longer is a bucking bull, he's used for a breeder. Sounds ok to me…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That BULL is a pampered animal worth $100,00's and then when he no longer is a bucking bull, he's used for a breeder. Sounds ok to me…


so he get to make babies all day now?


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did anyone other than Karen and I watch the PBR IronCowboy Event this weekend from Dallas?


I used to watch the PBR all the time. I loved it. The problem is now to get that channel I have to pay extra. Who won?


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That BULL is a pampered animal worth $100,00's and then when he no longer is a bucking bull, he's used for a breeder. Sounds ok to me…


True. I've never seen an underfed abused bull at the rodeos in Oklahoma I went to.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> same thing.


And you want to study animals?


----------



## Heather H

I seldom watch tv. I would not even know what station.


----------



## bouaboua

How is the $100,000 dead cow taste like Ken?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> And you want to study animals?


i want to study reptiles and amphibians, not cows.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That BULL is a pampered animal worth $100,00's and then when he no longer is a bucking bull, he's used for a breeder. Sounds ok to me…


He's lucky, it is not usually a good thing to be born a male in that species. You would usually end up being hamburger.


----------



## Heather H

bouaboua said:


> How is the $100,000 dead cow taste like Ken?


Tough


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> I'm still pacing back and forth waiting to see if the first batch is good


Me too!


----------



## Heather H

Hey Nick. Good ID on that turtle.


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Me too!


How long is the wait


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Hey Nick. Good ID on that turtle.


i know everything!


----------



## bouaboua

Heather H said:


> Tough


That is what I thought. But hamburger will be OK.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i know everything!


And you are so modest


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i know everything!


And you know geometry too right??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> And you know geometry too right??


that doesn't matter.


----------



## bouaboua

Geometry are not included in "everything"?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that doesn't matter.


Geometry might come in handy if you want to build some great tortoise enclosures.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that doesn't matter.


Yes it does.


----------



## mike taylor

Its how long you let the old ones hang in the meat locker . I know we let our show steers hang in the cooler for 28 days . Then you cut it up into steaks or ground beef . Yummy! There is nothing like home grown beef and pork . Makes me sad my kids stopped showing them . One steer would fill my deep freezer all year!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Yes it does.


no it doesn't.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Geometry might come in handy if you want to build some great tortoise enclosures.


thats simple geometry.


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> Its how long you let the old ones hang in the meat locker . I know we let our show steers hang in the cooler for 28 days . Then you cut it up into steaks or ground beef . Yummy! There is nothing like home grown beef and pork . Makes me sad my kids stopped showing them . One steer would fill my deep freezer all year!


Have you ever tried Buffalo? It's really good. Very lean.


----------



## Heather H

So how is everyone doing?


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> Have you ever tried Buffalo? It's really good. Very lean.


I like it


----------



## Heather H

I just thought of something. That lady that has the leaf turtle. She is getting a tortoise because he has the set up. What about illness, germs... from the turtle. I have a feeling she does not know about that


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm tired.


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm tired.


I thought you were asleep in your recliner  already


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> I just thought of something. That lady that has the leaf turtle. She is getting a tortoise because he has the set up. What about illness, germs... from the turtle. I have a feeling she does not know about that


good thinking.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I rallied, almost. Newt, in the joke section I posted a joke explaining the difference between a bull and a cow.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> good thinking.


I'm learning  ty


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> I just thought of something. That lady that has the leaf turtle. She is getting a tortoise because he has the set up. What about illness, germs... from the turtle. I have a feeling she does not know about that


Probably not. People are trying to explain to them that they're going to need a much bigger and closer than that. hopefully they will listen. I'm glad the turtle will find a good home though.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I rallied, almost. Newt, in the joke section I posted a joke explaining the difference between a bull and a cow.


same thing.


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> View attachment 120394


STALKER!!!!!


----------



## Elohi

Hahahahaha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> View attachment 120394


?


----------



## bouaboua

Correction! !! 

Peeper! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

leigti said:


> Have you ever tried Buffalo? It's really good. Very lean.


Yes I have there is a hamburger truck in down town Houston thet sells Buffalo . I will try almost any food almost there is pushing it . Like them eggs with ducks in them or blood tacos . If it has ran in the woods of Texas it has been on the dinner plate at one time . I know people that eat some crazy stuff . My Philippine cousins talk about eating dogs . Not me can't do it . But thats part of their culture so who I'm I to judge . I eat frogs they say its nasty .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've maybe got another 25 minutes left in me tonight. 4:00am arrives early in these parts…


----------



## bouaboua

Hello peeping stalker! ! !


----------



## Elohi

Just checking in on all my weird friends.   hehehe


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Keepin it weird, weirdo…


----------



## bouaboua

See.....I'm an weirdo. I'm so happy! ! ! !


----------



## Heather H

Hey Charlie will be a month old tomorrow. So how big do you guys think his is now. Estimated 2" days until he can come here.
He's a male Dalmatian lol guess that would help


----------



## Heather H

I know I'm a weirdo.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui......See someone other then you calling me weirdo ! ! !Hooray! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So the rule is I before E except after C, right? But that's not true for weird. Weird, right?


----------



## Elohi

I make no claims on not being weird. Hahaha
And this is why I like you guys.


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So the rule is I before E except after C, right? But that's not true for weird. Weird, right?


I spelled it wrong but autocorrect fixed it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And Monica indicates that we and she are space cadets. I'll go with that.


----------



## Elohi

Getting ready for bed but I watched that Kamp Kenan episode that was posted in another thread and it bugged the crap out of me that he takes all those steps to keep those leopards so dry. Even a dehumidifier? What the?


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> Yes I have there is a hamburger truck in down town Houston thet sells Buffalo . I will try almost any food almost there is pushing it . Like them eggs with ducks in them or blood tacos . If it has ran in the woods of Texas it has been on the dinner plate at one time . I know people that eat some crazy stuff . My Philippine cousins talk about eating dogs . Not me can't do it . But thats part of their culture so who I'm I to judge . I eat frogs they say its nasty .


 I am not a very adventurous eater. most of that stuff does not sound good. And I definitely can't eat dog, or cat, or horse.


----------



## bouaboua

I don't get that part also! ! ! 

So Leopard tortoise get to the mature stage can keep in dry condition?? "Like India Star"?????

What is???


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think it's likely best I didn't read that thread.


----------



## Elohi

I guess I can see a fully mature leopard being kept dry, if the environment is naturally dry but to use a dehumidifier makes me scratch my head a little. I mean, Kamp Kenan is in Florida so it's humid but...
And he said they hate humidity and don't do well in humid environments. Dude. Just. Ugh.


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> Getting ready for bed but I watched that Kamp Kenan episode that was posted in another thread and it bugged the crap out of me that he takes all those steps to keep those leopards so dry. Even a dehumidifier? What the?


Don't hit me.... what is kamp Kenan?


----------



## Elohi

Nick shared it in another thread because of the fencing materials and stuff in it but the dude takes the viewer to the leopard enclosure and that's when I was like wait....what?
https://www.youtube.com/embed/nfjOq92FrAQ?feature=oembed


----------



## Elohi

And I follow Kamp Kenan on Instagram. I wasn't aware of the need to dehumidify their environment...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> Nick shared it in another thread because of the fencing materials and stuff in it but the dude takes the viewer to the leopard enclosure and that's when I was like wait....what?
> https://www.youtube.com/embed/nfjOq92FrAQ?feature=oembed


different opinions and ways of raising torts.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> And I follow Kamp Kenan on Instagram. I wasn't aware of the need to dehumidify their environment...


i have watched all his videos he lives in florida and keeps all his torts outside so they naturally get there humidity. also he doesn't feed his torts he lets them naturally graze.


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> different opinions and ways of raising torts.


I get that part but he lost me at dehumidifying their heated building.


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> Nick shared it in another thread because of the fencing materials and stuff in it but the dude takes the viewer to the leopard enclosure and that's when I was like wait....what?
> https://www.youtube.com/embed/nfjOq92FrAQ?feature=oembed


Ok ty


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have watched all his videos he lives in florida and keeps all his torts outside so they naturally get there humidity. also he doesn't feed his torts he lets them naturally graze.


I suppose it's possible the building turns into a swamp and needs dehumidified? That's the only thing I could think of.


----------



## Heather H

Bedtime. Night all


----------



## leigti

I think sometimes people that are giving instructions on animal care forget about the environment in general. taking care of a tortoise in Alaska is not the same as Florida which is not the same as Nebraska. but they usually don't get detailed enough in their instructions to explain the differences.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gooooood morning tortoise forum!!!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Gooooood morning tortoise forum!!!


If only I could be this chipper.


----------



## Elohi

Maybe I'll be a morning person in my next life. Hahaha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i need to go to sleep soon.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i need to go to sleep soon.


Who needs sleep when you have energy drinks?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> If only I could be this chipper.


It's just an illusion...


----------



## Merrick

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have watched all his videos he lives in florida and keeps all his torts outside so they naturally get there humidity. also he doesn't feed his torts he lets them naturally graze.


I met kamp kenan at a reptile expo in palm beach he is a cool guy. I am also thinking about getting one of his young elongated


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Who needs sleep when you have energy drinks?


exactly


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning everyone!


----------



## mike taylor

Its a good morning somewhere!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I know, right? I can only imagine what they say about me when I'm not around.


We say we want to see a picture of you.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Jacqui......See someone other then you calling me weirdo ! ! !Hooray! ! !


It was Yvonne who called you all weirdos, not me.


----------



## Jacqui

Finally all caught up.


----------



## Momof4

I'm caught up too! 
Happy Monday! 

Nick, glad your tort is doing better! I was up that night but I had no idea what was going on. I could of helped too. I feel bad.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! ! ! Lovely people, Lovely weather! ! ! ! Lovely Torts! ! !

I'm grateful and Thankful! ! !


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey Guys!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Guys!


Hi there  *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! ! ! Lovely people, Lovely weather! ! ! ! Lovely Torts! ! !
> 
> I'm grateful and Thankful! ! !


Morning Steven


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> I'm caught up too!
> Happy Monday!
> 
> Nick, glad your tort is doing better! I was up that night but I had no idea what was going on. I could of helped too. I feel bad.


Hi there


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Is it too early for a nap?


----------



## AZtortMom

It's never too early for a nap


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is it too early for a nap?


There's never a reason not to take a nap...


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there  *waves*


How are ya?


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> How are ya?


Not too bad, how are you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Not too bad, how are you?


I'm fine, thanks for asking


----------



## Jacqui

I can not get this phone to enlarge Noel's new picture enough so I can see what it is.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I can not get this phone to enlarge Noel's new picture enough so I can see what it is.


Use the browser


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I can not get this phone to enlarge Noel's new picture enough so I can see what it is.


It's just a picture of a younger Leonard Nimoy in a Star Trek uniform


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is it too early for a nap?


never


----------



## Heather H

hi guys. I hope everyone is good today. The sun is shinning here. It looks so warm out. but its only 21 with a windchill of 11.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> We say we want to see a picture of you.



Yes we do, @jaizei


----------



## Yvonne G

I was working outside in the sunshine, and it started getting darker and darker and then whoosh! The sky opened up. It's raining cats and dogs. Time to build a fire in the wood stove!!!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> It's just a picture of a younger Leonard Nimoy in a Star Trek uniform



Now that I am at the library, I can see it.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I was working outside in the sunshine, and it started getting darker and darker and then whoosh! The sky opened up. It's raining cats and dogs. Time to build a fire in the wood stove!!!



What your not out there gathering up all those dogs and cats???? lol


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> hi guys. I hope everyone is good today. The sun is shinning here. It looks so warm out. but its only 21 with a windchill of 11.



Sounds about like here, but the weekend is suppose to be nice.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Sounds about like here, but the weekend is suppose to be nice.


Raining here. About 60. Torts want nothing to do with being outside


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> What your not out there gathering up all those dogs and cats???? lol



It didn't even last 10 minutes. Sun is shining again and all is right with the world!


----------



## Jacqui

So how is everybody?


----------



## Yvonne G

Misty and I are fine, thank you! How's by you?


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there



Hello! Hope your having a good day!
Today is my husbands birthday and I bought him a pair of running shoes! Soooo boring, I know but he is so hard to shop for.


----------



## Jacqui

Weather is okay considering it's winter. Animals are all eating and creating tons of waste material, so that's good. The coroner has not come to give me a ride yet, so I am good.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Hello! Hope your having a good day!
> Today is my husbands birthday and I bought him a pair of running shoes! Soooo boring, I know but he is so hard to shop for.



May be considered boring, but if it's what he loves, then it's a great gift.


----------



## Momof4

We had so much rain this morning! I was stuck in a store for a few minutes until it calmed a bit! I had to drain the turtle stock tank before he even thought about escaping and our pool is almost to the coping!! I love it!! I even ran out and sprinkled some seeds in the tort pen.


----------



## Jacqui

Guess your all wet over there now huh?


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, time to go fix Misty's lunch. See you all later...


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, time to go fix Misty's lunch. See you all later...



What about your lunch?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> So how is everybody?


Not bad, getting over another chest cold


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Not bad, getting over another chest cold



 Stop getting sick!! lol Hope this is the last one for the year.


----------



## Jacqui

You know, I want to grow up and be rich enough, that a $1,000 electric bill is no object.


----------



## Elohi

Good afternoon. I have a sick teen again. Went out to get him some ice cream and tissues and went on an ice cream date with my youngest and my neighbor friends. I'm back home and gave the tortoises diced cactus. You'd think it was ice cream and cake the way they eat it. It's hilarious how much they love nopalitos.


----------



## Jacqui

Hope he gets well quickly.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Not bad, getting over another chest cold


Oh. That is not good. I hope this is not so serious and you will recover really quick. Best wishes! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

My wife are prepare her afternoon ritual. Soaking all the baby torts and prepare the food to feed all of them! ! !


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> My wife are prepare her afternoon ritual. Soaking all the baby torts and prepare the food to feed all of them! ! !



It's so nice you and your wife enjoy the torts! You are one lucky guy!


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Oh. That is not good. I hope this is not so serious and you will recover really quick. Best wishes! ! !


Thanks Steven
Asthma always makes it more complicated, but I'll be ok


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> It's so nice you and your wife enjoy the torts! You are one lucky guy!


Yes I'm. So I'm grateful and Thankful! ! !

We both enjoying all our little shelled family members! !


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> You know, I want to grow up and be rich enough, that a $1,000 electric bill is no object.



Or young enough not to realize how much everything costs.


----------



## Momof4

@Jacqui have you replaced all your light bulbs with LED's? That would really reduce your usage. It's expensive to do but the bulbs last about 20 yrs. we got most at Costco and then HD.


----------



## Jacqui

Thank goodness that is not my bill. I tried those bulbs, but do not think they put out as much light. I only have a couple of bulbs for human use any how.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks Steven
> Asthma always makes it more complicated, but I'll be ok


Are you a serious asthmatic?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Are you a serious asthmatic?


Yes I am . I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow. Fortunately I also have FMLA that covers it at work too


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well I'm home, waitin on my honey to arrive. We've both felt out of it today. And sorry all…we had like 58° on my drive home in the sun. And it's official, Portland, Oregon has had its warmest winter ever. I now get to nod off…


----------



## Heather H

Seems quiet tonight


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heather H said:


> Seems quiet tonight


Right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm watching the forum on my iPhone and playing matching with friends on my iPad.


----------



## Heather H

I'm poking around here . Seeing what's new


----------



## leigti

Hello.


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> Hello.


Hi


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i have a really bad headache.


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> Hello.


Let us know what happens tomorrow. Praying for a good outcome. I will be home all day if you need to talk .


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have a really bad headache.


Sorry Nick. Hope it goes away soon.


----------



## Jacqui

Yes, best wishes are being sent your way for your appt tomorrow.


----------



## leigti

Thanks guys. I will let you know.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Hello.


Hi Tina. How's the phantom eye going?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have a really bad headache.


I've sorta been borderline headache today too.


----------



## leigti

I haven't had any more episodes of the whitish blue light. it was strange, perfectly round Area of light and I swear I could see it in the left eye. Did not see it with the right eye.when I asked my doctor about it he just shrugged.


----------



## Heather H

Y'all need to feel better  is it a full moon tonight?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I haven't had any more episodes of the whitish blue light. it was strange, perfectly round Area of light and I swear I could see it in the left eye. Did not see it with the right eye.when I asked my doctor about it he just shrugged.


thats strange.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> when I asked my doctor about it he just shrugged.


That's my favorite thing about giving someone a large chunk of cash, to have them shrug when I ask a question directly related to their specialty!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hi Tina. How's the phantom eye going?




"Tina?" Leigti's name is "Tina?" When she said "Leigti" is a combination of her first and last names, I've been trying to figure it out - Leigh, Leighanne - but "Tina"? No, that did not compute!

We've come a long way in medicine. Too bad we couldn't figure out how to make amputees more comfortable after their surgery. I'll be thinking about you tomorrow, Tina. So sorry you're having to go through this stuff.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> May be considered boring, but if it's what he loves, then it's a great gift.



He loved them! I was so relieved. Let's see if they end up returned. You never know.


----------



## leigti

Hello, it is a combination of my first and last name but I never said how  I know how people with an amputated arm or leg can be more comfortable. I'm not sure about eyes. It's not really uncomfortable now, it itches and it feels like there's something in there which I guess technically there is, but no real pain anymore. and there shouldn't be pain after it's all healed up.


----------



## Momof4

I'm just watching my son do karate while my daughter is sitting next to me driving me crazy.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> I'm just watching my son do karate while my daughter is sitting next to me driving me crazy.


are old are your offspring?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> How old are your offspring?


Awkward silence follows…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Awkward silence follows…


what? why?


----------



## Heather H

I was not creative with my name


----------



## Momof4

leigti said:


> Hello, it is a combination of my first and last name but I never said how  I know how people with an amputated arm or leg can be more comfortable. I'm not sure about eyes. It's not really uncomfortable now, it itches and it feels like there's something in there which I guess technically there is, but no real pain anymore. and there shouldn't be pain after it's all healed up.



Good luck tomorrow Tina. I can't even pretend I understand what your going through. You are a very strong lady.


----------



## Yvonne G

Heather H said:


> I was not creative with my name



Me neither, Heather.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i have a creative name!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Me neither, Heather.


I just went with what some friends call me. We should have a thread where we tell how we chose our user name…wait, we do…LOL…I kill me I'm so freakin' funny!


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Tina. I can't even pretend I understand what your going through. You are a very strong lady.


Thanks, I think the main issue for me is actually after I get the new prosthetic eye. I will have to take it in and out about once a month or so and clean it and clean the eye socket. That part is just grossing me out! But I will have to get over it. The surgery to remove the I actually wasn't that bad, after the first week anyway.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just went with what some friends call me. We should have a thread where we tell how we chose our user name…wait, we do…LOL…I kill me I'm so freakin' funny!


We do?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Someplace. @Yvonne G ?


----------



## Elohi

Hi guys!


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## tortdad

Hello and goodnight.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> Hello and goodnight.


I'm right there too. Short weekend, long day, felt funky, must get sleep.


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> are old are your offspring?


 
These two are 11 & 9. I have 25 yr twin girls too.


----------



## Heather H

I woke up to say goodnight


----------



## leigti

I should head off to bed also, I have to get up very early tomorrow.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## leigti

Is that a Galapagos tortoise?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Is that a Galapagos tortoise?


yes.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## leigti

What kind of turtle is that?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> What kind of turtle is that?


common snapping turtle.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i know everything!


----------



## leigti

Do they really have that many eggs at one time?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Do they really have that many eggs at one time?


yea common snapping turtles make lots of babies!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

around 30 babies.


----------



## leigti

I guess so. Did you see the thread with the albino snapping turtle babies? Oh wow they were cute.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I guess so. Did you see the thread with the albino snapping turtle babies? Oh wow they were cute.


i dont know if its just me but i really don't like breeding for a specific color or trait in a species, when that time and money could be used for breeding endangered species.


----------



## Momof4

My birthday boy husband has bronchitis and is coughing so it's hard for me to sleep! Hopefully his codeine cough syrup will kick in! He went to sleep without his birthday dessert


----------



## leigti

I agree. But they were cute  I have trouble with albino specimens because they could have issues with sunlight. their skin doesn't have the pigment to protect them. If it happens on accident that's fine but breeding for it seems like a problem.


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> My birthday boy husband has bronchitis and is coughing so it's hard for me to sleep! Hopefully his codeine cough syrup will kick in! He went to sleep without his birthday dessert


He must be sick if you went to bed without dessert. P feels better soon.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> My birthday boy husband has bronchitis and is coughing so it's hard for me to sleep! Hopefully his codeine cough syrup will kick in! He went to sleep without his birthday dessert


that sucks.


----------



## leigti

Good night everybody. Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Good night everybody. Talk to you tomorrow.


night.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

now I'm all alone....


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just went with what some friends call me. We should have a thread where we tell how we chose our user name…wait, we do…LOL…I kill me I'm so freakin' funny!



I need to put that Alf video on speed dial.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> now I'm all alone....



If you really think about it, you're always alone


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Morning


Morning.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning.


Morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Hello! *waves*


----------



## Elohi

Good morning. Now I have two middle schoolers at home sick. 
Poor kids catching all the gross kid bugs.


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> I was not creative with my name


You can always change it.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Good morning. Now I have two middle schoolers at home sick.
> Poor kids catching all the gross kid bugs.


Hopefully you do not get sick, too. Here is to them getting well fast.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning everybody


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello! *waves*


Morning


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning everybody


Morning


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hi! Been MIA a few days... had a busy weekend  how is everyone and their tortoises?


----------



## AZtortMom

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Hi! Been MIA a few days... had a busy weekend  how is everyone and their tortoises?


Hi there


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


How you feeling today?


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Court


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> Morning Court


Good morning! I'm in class. Shhh


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> How you feeling today?


A little better, thanks for asking


----------



## Jacqui

*whispers* Okay.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> to make hay do i just put grass in the sun?


 Hay isn't really as easy as you'd think, I've lived on a small farm my whole life and we bale a field in my yard too. 
I don't even know if its possible to make hay out of shorter grasses because they're not really thick so they more or less wilt instead of drying out. 
So you have to let grass grow until its longer, and it has to be a good stretch of like a week of sun, put it into a pile that's not large, because then it'll never dry, but if you don't gather it then later steps would be frustratingly difficult, a row is the best way, ever raked a pile of leaves? Know how you go through the yard in a line then gather up the leaved to a pile? Kind of like that but not making the big pile. 
Then every day flip or fluff up the grass, so that the stuff on the bottom and inside that wasn't in the sun gets chance to dry. When all of it is dry then you're done. All that depends on how hot and humid it is. And you want to avoid rainy weather when you're trying to dry it or else it could mold. 

That was kind of a really long explanation for something I've always taken for granted. Then again we have tractors, there's the cutter, rake, tedderer (no Idea how thats spelled.. basically the fluffer) then the baler.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Someplace. @Yvonne G ?




http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/why-did-you-choose-your-username.70112/


----------



## smarch

leigti said:


> He's lucky, it is not usually a good thing to be born a male in that species. You would usually end up being hamburger.


 veal is more like it, often they don't let bulls grow up... I know on our farm bulls don't stick around long, I don't know if we sell them away or get the meat, but I know they can't control them after so long and on a small farm a lot could go wrong with aggression very fast


----------



## Moozillion

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i dont know if its just me but i really don't like breeding for a specific color or trait in a species, when that time and money could be used for breeding endangered species.


I'm with you on this, Nick!

You find the COOLEST photos!


----------



## mike taylor

You ever think of how we clean water tanks? This guy is 150 feet in the air .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Getting ready for bed but I watched that Kamp Kenan episode that was posted in another thread and it bugged the crap out of me that he takes all those steps to keep those leopards so dry. Even a dehumidifier? What the?


 There was a point in my keeping Nank, when I was more care smart than I should have been to be coming up with such stupid thoughts, but I was convinced because the dial hydrometer I had said his water dish side of the enclosure was "tropical" that I needed a dehumidifier...now in his new enclosure with a digital thermometer/hydrometer I have to keep adding water to end up in the 50-60% range I want... Even still I'm stuck around 30.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Who needs sleep when you have energy drinks?


 Once I drank 3 energy drinks and had caffeine gum in one day because I was pulling an all nighter playing laser tag and hanging in an a small arcade with a boy scout troop. That was my Junior year of high school, and I learned that first off laser tag and arcade games get really old after about 3 hours, but also that you can get a hangover from caffeine and its absolutely miserable!


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Good morning. Now I have two middle schoolers at home sick.
> Poor kids catching all the gross kid bugs.



Not good they miss so much school work too. Hope they feel better soon!


----------



## smarch

leigti said:


> Hello, it is a combination of my first and last name but I never said how  I know how people with an amputated arm or leg can be more comfortable. I'm not sure about eyes. It's not really uncomfortable now, it itches and it feels like there's something in there which I guess technically there is, but no real pain anymore. and there shouldn't be pain after it's all healed up.


 Itchy means healing... in my opinion the itchiness is worse than the actual pain in same cases... then again my only "real" experience minus tons of scabs are piercings. But I always knew it was good news when it got itchy, the worst was over and its most likely out in the clear for infection. 

That must be awful itching! I mean you cant just scratch it... not that you should but i'm kind of horrible at letting things be and heal


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> You ever think of how we clean water tanks? This guy is 150 feet in the air .
> 
> View attachment 120521



Yikes!!!


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> I was not creative with my name


 who needs name creativity, its easier for people to remember when your name is right there, I mean mine wasn't very creative either.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i dont know if its just me but i really don't like breeding for a specific color or trait in a species, when that time and money could be used for breeding endangered species.


 And it can completely change the entire species in given time. I saw an article once comparing common purebreds and what they looked like 100 years (I think it was 100) ago versus now because of all the breeding for "favorable" show traits, the boxer was perhaps one of the most noticeable, their face got so smushed! And German Shepherds got a lot less Bad*ss and aren't nearly as athletically capable as they used to be.


----------



## smarch

I have no idea why I just spent the time to catch up on all those weekend messages lol, chatty bunch. 
Good morning everyone


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

If I see one more post on Facebook from the reptile pages I follow about how "cool" scaleless ball pythons are... I might throw something... 

I am a Border Collie owner and lover... don't even get me started on the dogs because they've only been AKC recognized for 20 years and they've already destroyed the breed. Thankfully the actual breed clubs are doing everything in their power to make sure the AKC can't ruin every serious line -_-


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

smarch said:


> who needs name creativity, its easier for people to remember when your name is right there, I mean mine wasn't very creative either.


I changed my name... the first one was really dumb


----------



## smarch

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> If I see one more post on Facebook from the reptile pages I follow about how "cool" scaleless ball pythons are... I might throw something...
> 
> I am a Border Collie owner and lover... don't even get me started on the dogs because they've only been AKC recognized for 20 years and they've already destroyed the breed. Thankfully the actual breed clubs are doing everything in their power to make sure the AKC can't ruin every serious line -_-


 I feel bad for the breeds its too late for, like Dalmatians


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

smarch said:


> I feel bad for the breeds its too late for, like Dalmatians


Border Collies are getting there. AKC registered is a JOKE among working breeders. It's especially amusing when people boast about how well their AKC bred Border Collies do at AKC herding trials  Any well trained dog, regardless of herding ability, could do well in those trials. Heck, I could probably train my cat to "herd" in AKC events!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning everyone! ! ! 

Happy Tuesday! !


----------



## smarch

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Border Collies are getting there. AKC registered is a JOKE among working breeders. It's especially amusing when people boast about how well their AKC bred Border Collies do at AKC herding trials  Any well trained dog, regardless of herding ability, could do well in those trials. Heck, I could probably train my cat to "herd" in AKC events!


 "yes hello, AKC, I would like to register my herding cat... yes i'm serious"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning everyone! ! !
> 
> Happy Tuesday! !


Good morning Steven. It would seem Rodeo thinks Ava needs grooming…


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning everyone! ! !
> 
> Happy Tuesday! !


 Good morning!


----------



## smarch

this morning... or last night, my cat decided to pee on my dads snowsuit...
my mum says its "in rebellion" because he wants to go out... i don't think he understands if he keeps doing that he WILL be out... and not allowed back in


----------



## smarch

T minus 2 days until I'm in GA!!!
... aaaaaand it'll be snowing here the morning we have to get to the airport... I'm ok with delays but if its cancelled my life is over!!!


----------



## smarch

I'm all excited to go to the cabbage patch "birthplace" until i found out one of the cloth head dolls is apparently nearly $400!! but plastic is closer to $40 and theres other things you can get... once again I'm 21 and this is the thing i'm most excited about!?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> this morning... or last night, my cat decided to pee on my dads snowsuit...
> my mum says its "in rebellion" because he wants to go out... i don't think he understands if he keeps doing that he WILL be out... and not allowed back in


cats are gross.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning everyone! ! !
> 
> Happy Tuesday! !


Morning Sir


----------



## Elohi

My tiny herper.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cats are gross.


 I'm not really a cat person, but at least he's personable like a dog... but all evidence points to him loving on you because he wants food... but he does sit on laps and curl up with people. I'm definitely a dog person... the litter box is basically the final argument against cats... ewww. 

I've decided the list of pets I want are so far from traditional that I may as well start looking into wolf hybrids because it seems I find "domestic" far too boring. And i hear hybrids are ok as long as you establish you are alpha... and they'd not be other dog friendly but if i have a house in my current town that wouldnt be a big problem.


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> My tiny herper.
> View attachment 120537
> 
> View attachment 120538
> 
> View attachment 120539


They are adorable


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cats are gross.


No they are not.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!! 

This reminded me of your Misty @yvonneG. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153106346018470


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Sir


How are you my Lady? Are you getting better today??


----------



## smarch

My mum seems to genuinely think if she yells a the cat enough about licking his bum he'll stop... "if i don't do it he shouldn't either"... i told her flat out i'm going to laugh the day he does stop and she has to start wiping his bum because he no longer cleans it... she wasnt amused by that statement...


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> I have no idea why I just spent the time to catch up on all those weekend messages lol, chatty bunch.
> Good morning everyone



To be sure you didn't miss something important, that's why!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning everyone! ! !
> 
> Happy Tuesday! !



You mean, "Happy NCIS Day" of course! I hope Leigti is well enough to watch our favorite show tonight!


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> To be sure you didn't miss something important, that's why!


 Usually i assume if i missed something someone would tell me. I've given up and not read days where i only missed a page or 2.


----------



## smarch

Every night is House night now that i have Netflix (and all the seasons coming through the mail at this very moment. I'm already half done with season 7!!  it'll be over so soon! Then i guess i'll have to start again!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> This reminded me of your Misty @yvonneG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153106346018470



Just like clock-work, every morning between 5 and 5:30a. Now she's even gotten the cat to join her. The cat sits on the edge of the bed facing the room and bats at Misty and swishes her tail back and forth across my head. I give up!


----------



## Killerrookie

Anyone have any tips on how to get rid of a stomach pain?!?!?


----------



## Heather H

maybe I should change my name to "the diplomat" that has been my nickname for about 35 years .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Killerrookie said:


> Anyone have any tips on how to get rid of a stomach pain?!?!?


Depends on the type of stomach pain.


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> Anyone have any tips on how to get rid of a stomach pain?!?!?


what is causing the pain? Have you pooped? maybe you need to take a soak  need more information


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I must admit, I'm crushed that none of you mentioned my skating picture in the "what we used to look like" thread. Really hurt my feeling (I only have one left). Guess I'll go eat worms.


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Depends on the type of stomach pain.


lol we asked the same thing


----------



## smarch

I guess its pointless to ask since i'm guessing i already know the general consensus but I'm thinking of getting another piercing, possibly my septum (... you know.. the "bull ring") because i like it and you can also tuck the jewelry up when you need to be professional (work and stuff). BUt every single person i know seems to hate it without giving me a good reason other than "ewww" but i mean i get that when i faux-hawk my hair when i want to look Bad-ss... or just have terribly perfect hat hair...


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I must admit, I'm crushed that none of you mentioned my skating picture in the "what we used to look like" thread. Really hurt my feeling (I only have one left). Guess I'll go eat worms.


hmm what thread is that?


----------



## Yvonne G

Sorry, I just don't get it. That and tattoos.


----------



## smarch

Killerrookie said:


> Anyone have any tips on how to get rid of a stomach pain?!?!?


 yes, what kind? sharp, nauseous? upper, lower? pressure, gas?
I'm practically an expert


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> I guess its pointless to ask since i'm guessing i already know the general consensus but I'm thinking of getting another piercing, possibly my septum (... you know.. the "bull ring") because i like it and you can also tuck the jewelry up when you need to be professional (work and stuff). BUt every single person i know seems to hate it without giving me a good reason other than "ewww" but i mean i get that when i faux-hawk my hair when i want to look Bad-ss... or just have terribly perfect hat hair...


i will ask my niece if she still has the pics of her infected ring. shes hard to get a hold of. but lets just say it was not pretty.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I must admit, I'm crushed that none of you mentioned my skating picture in the "what we used to look like" thread. Really hurt my feeling (I only have one left). Guess I'll go eat worms.


 recently all I've been getting in the thread is broken link images...


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Watching a video on the fires of yellowstone for a class... makes me want to go to yellowstone


----------



## Killerrookie

It's around a sharp and pressure and yes I did a soak haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> "what we used to look like"


What we USED to look like? Heck, I never saw it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Heather H said:


> hmm what thread is that?




http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-way-we-were.86277/


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> i will ask my niece if she still has the pics of her infected ring. shes hard to get a hold of. but lets just say it was not pretty.


 infected doesn't frighten me... i saw all sorts of terrible infected industrial barbell pics before i went and did the top one myself... I like to think if i keep with the cleaning regime everything stays ok, hasn't failed me yet. sounds like a very painful place to get infected though


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> recently all I've been getting in the thread is broken link images...



It was moved from Off Topic Chit Chat to All Other Photos. So you can't open it in chit chat, have to go to other photos.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Last night Karen and I saw an add on TV for a sausage, bacon, ham, egg breakfast sandwich at some fast food joint. Karen looked at me and asked if all that meat was really needed, to which I responded “I think the ham is overkill." She rolled her eyes at me.


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> It's around a sharp and pressure and yes I did a soak haha


left or right side? sorry are you a boy or a girl  any fever? how long? did you poop?


----------



## Heather H

is is strange to ask people about their poop and pee? I think poop and pee tell a lot about our bodies. so don't mind if I ask you about your poop and pee. lol


----------



## smarch

Killerrookie said:


> It's around a sharp and pressure and yes I did a soak haha


 does moving help or worsen it? I find when i'm in any stomach pain that laying kind of curled up on my left side helps... the right side makes it worse. I put something against my stomach to add a little pressure (ok its a teddy bear but that's beyond that point) but never use a hot water bottle because when people talk about appendicitis heat is the worst possible thing... and even if the pain isn't close to right i still freak out about the appendix 
Tums or anything similar don't help sharp pain, but if its a lower pain something like Imodium helps me (unless "going" is a problem") because it also helps gas and sometimes its hard to pinpoint that as a pain.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heather H said:


> is is strange to ask people about their poop and pee? I think poop and pee tell a lot about our bodies. so don't mind if I ask you about your poop and pee. lol


Where is Newt when you need him? LOL!


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry, I just don't get it. That and tattoos.


 don't apologize, its not like you're saying i'm stupid for it. I think its around my generation/age where tattoos and piercings became more popular. Like i can count 9 piercings i have (one which is technically 2 piercings) and 2 which are slightly stretched gauges. And 2 tattoos which seams like not much. 

I feel its kind of like I'm "customizing" my body, decorating it they way i want. I will never get a tattoo that doesn't have significant meaning though, and piercings are just addicting and less permanent


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> is is strange to ask people about their poop and pee? I think poop and pee tell a lot about our bodies. so don't mind if I ask you about your poop and pee. lol


 we talk about tortoises bodily wastes so casually i dont see why its weird if its relevant, its not like we're asking descriptions!
I should probably be a guy with how much i don't avoid poop talk... highly un ladylike lol


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> left or right side? sorry are you a boy or a girl  any fever? how long? did you poop?


I'm a guy and it's really in the middle and no fever.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

everybody poops


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> don't apologize, its not like you're saying i'm stupid for it. I think its around my generation/age where tattoos and piercings became more popular. Like i can count 9 piercings i have (one which is technically 2 piercings) and 2 which are slightly stretched gauges. And 2 tattoos which seams like not much.
> 
> I feel its kind of like I'm "customizing" my body, decorating it they way i want. I will never get a tattoo that doesn't have significant meaning though, and piercings are just addicting and less permanent


My family and I are designing a memorial tat for my father. We just can't seem to get everything we want on it to make sense. He was a military man, loved music, loved racing anything with wheels, loved rodeos and bull riding. He was a very patriotic man so the American flag has to be on it.
my niece got the "bull ring" because we all said she could lead my dad around like a bull.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My daughter suggested I cook bacon in the broiler because it's fast and not as greasy. If anyone has done this, is the bacon ready when the smoke alarm goes off, or do I flip it and continue cooking a spell longer?


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My daughter suggested I cook bacon in the broiler because it's fast and not as greasy. If anyone has done this, is the bacon ready when the smoke alarm goes off, or do I flip it and continue cooking a spell longer?


I do this. just watch it. flip once. I also tried it in the deep fryer. My son loved that the best. you are too funny


----------



## Killerrookie

Ugh my tortoise just ate a pebble. What should I do?


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> Ugh my tortoise just ate a pebble. What should I do?


how big is your tortoise? how big was the pebble?


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> we talk about tortoises bodily wastes so casually i dont see why its weird if its relevant, its not like we're asking descriptions!
> I should probably be a guy with how much i don't avoid poop talk... highly un ladylike lol


im a lady and I talk about poop a lot. does that make me un lady like


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> how big is your tortoise? how big was the pebble?


My tortoise is only 3 inches big right now and the pebble is about a cm big


----------



## Jacqui

Hmmm cotton candy Oreos.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I must admit, I'm crushed that none of you mentioned my skating picture in the "what we used to look like" thread. Really hurt my feeling (I only have one left). Guess I'll go eat worms.



*hands Yvonne the container of worms*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Over the next couple days be watching for that stone to pass. Feed higher moisture foods like cactus and aloe leaves. Don't avoid normal foods, just supplement with these other foods as well. Warm water soak often, 2-3 times per day as well. Watch for any signs of slowing activity with the little guy.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Over the next couple days be watching for that stone to pass. Feed higher moisture foods like cactus and aloe leaves. Don't avoid normal foods, just supplement with these other foods as well. Warm water soak often, 2-3 times per day as well. Watch for any signs of slowing activity with the little guy.



... and try to remove other pebbles from his area.


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> My family and I are designing a memorial tat for my father. We just can't seem to get everything we want on it to make sense. He was a military man, loved music, loved racing anything with wheels, loved rodeos and bull riding. He was a very patriotic man so the American flag has to be on it.
> my niece got the "bull ring" because we all said she could lead my dad around like a bull.


 I have a memorial tat in memory of my gradparents on my wrist, they both passed away on the same date 2 years apart so it has that date and 2 awareness ribbons in a heart 1 for each of them. 
You could make the American flag the background and make the right half (without the stars) become a checkered flag (racing) and his miliarty branch symbol as well as a horseshoe or something to symbolize bull riding on top of the background and then have a couple of musical notes around the flag background. 
I hope you don't mind my input, i have an artistic mind


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> I have a memorial tat in memory of my gradparents on my wrist, they both passed away on the same date 2 years apart so it has that date and 2 awareness ribbons in a heart 1 for each of them.
> You could make the American flag the background and make the right half (without the stars) become a checkered flag (racing) and his miliarty branch symbol as well as a horseshoe or something to symbolize bull riding on top of the background and then have a couple of musical notes around the flag background.
> I hope you don't mind my input, i have an artistic mind


why would i mind? I love input. thank you


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> im a lady and I talk about poop a lot. does that make me un lady like


 Nawww, it just means we're not a bunch of stuck up prudes


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Hmmm cotton candy Oreos.


 Are they good? I've heard mixed things... Fruit punch oreos were the WORST and make me afraid to try new ones now


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Are they good? I've heard mixed things... Fruit punch oreos were the WORST and make me afraid to try new ones now



I don't believe they are out on the market yet.


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> why would i mind? I love input. thank you


 Some people don't like suggestions on such things, which i mean i get since its personal and stuff. All i know is it would have to be a decently large tattoo because it would be pretty detailed. Both of mine are pretty basic so they were quick less than an hour in and outs


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm watching a movie about the cholera epidemic in China during the 1920's and you'all are talkin about poop. Priceless.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I don't believe they are out on the market yet.


 Oh... the i guess i know some crazy people... maybe some friends just really have something against the entire cotton candy flavor.

The gingerbread ones... and pumpkin were like my holiday diet!! yummmm


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> How are you my Lady? Are you getting better today??


A little thanks for asking


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Oh... the i guess i know some crazy people... maybe some friends just really have something against the entire cotton candy flavor.
> 
> The gingerbread ones... and pumpkin were like my holiday diet!! yummmm



I loved the pumpkin ones.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> A little thanks for asking



Wish it would speed up and you'd be all better now.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I loved the pumpkin ones.


 I love pumpkin anything! The people at dunkins still know I usually got pumpkin coffee. I eat so much pumpkin in the fall its amazing I didn't turn into a pumpkin... unless by "pumpkin" I mean fat, because that did happen


----------



## Jacqui

I love pumpkin everything as does my oldest daughter and her guy. I kept buying them all these different food items to try which were pumpkin something or other.


----------



## Jacqui

I actually though like sweet potato pie better then the pumpkin ones.


----------



## dmmj

So I watched tommy boy, black sheep, cab;e guy on neflix. I marathoned archer, very funny, but very vulgar. I tried to watch bojack horseman, man unfunny, almost painful to watch. Watched the new wussified ( edited for content) robocop. Watched ground hogs day, great movie, they said he spent some 10K days in loop.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> I actually though like sweet potato pie better then the pumpkin ones.


I/ love sweet potato, just FYYI


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I actually though like sweet potato pie better then the pumpkin ones.


 I'm VERY picky about pumpkin pie, it has to be made just right or the texture doesn't work for me


----------



## Heather H

i made sweet potato milkshakes last night


----------



## smarch

I'm not too familiar with sweet potato, I had fries at our school once but that was about it.


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> I'm a guy and it's really in the middle and no fever.



How old are you? Is the pain a bit lower? Hernia comes to mind, only because my husband had one.


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> How old are you? Is the pain a bit lower? Hernia comes to mind, only because my husband had one.


I'm 16 and I'm actually doing better, been drinking tea and just relaxing now.


----------



## Momof4

I love that I went into Costco and came out and checked on you guys and your talking "poop!" 
It's a hot topic in our house.


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> I'm 16 and I'm actually doing better, been drinking tea and just relaxing now.



Glad you feel better!


----------



## Heather H

tonights dinner, taco bar. i hate the prep for it but yummmmmmmmy


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> Glad you feel better!


Yup and thank you


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> tonights dinner, taco bar. i hate the prep for it but yummmmmmmmy


Hard or soft shell?!?!?


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> Hard or soft shell?!?!?


both , so people can make double deckers if they like.


----------



## Killerrookie

Great now I'm hungry for some tacos haha


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> Great now I'm hungry for some tacos haha


not sure if your tummy could handle it.


----------



## smarch

Killerrookie said:


> I'm 16 and I'm actually doing better, been drinking tea and just relaxing now.


 could you have been stressed? I'm basically as the Dr described wired to get stress stomach pains.


----------



## Killerrookie

I do easily get stress and I think my tummy can handle some tacos!!!


----------



## smarch

taco Tuesdays!!

Basically I don't get to have dinner.. my family all have a banquet to go to but I have to do homework rather than go for the free food... so I guess i'll eat carrots or something...


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Great now I'm hungry for some tacos haha


Me too.


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> not sure if your tummy could handle it.


My tummy can always handle it.


----------



## Heather H

you are all more than welcome to come on over.


----------



## smarch

anyone else with scenery calendars have a Utah dessert landscape? My 2 calendars have 2 different pictures both from different parks in Utah...wondering if this is coincidence or a trend


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> anyone else with scenery calendars have a Utah dessert landscape? My 2 calendars have 2 different pictures both from different parks in Utah...wondering if this is coincidence or a trend


dont have one


----------



## smarch

I'm so excited for my trip I may literally blow up sitting here!... how on earth am I going to survive a day full of classes tomorrow!?


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> tonights dinner, taco bar. i hate the prep for it but yummmmmmmmy



Yummy! Do you fry your tortillas? I only fry them about once year but man are they good! 
I think I'm heading over to your house tonight?


----------



## dmmj

mmmmm taco.
now I want some.


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> Yummy! Do you fry your tortillas? I only fry them about once year but man are they good!
> I think I'm heading over to your house tonight?


i do make corn and flour tortilla strips/chip that I fry . also have plain flour tortillas and taco shells 
i also make flour chips that I sprinkle with cinnimon sugar and flan for dessert.


----------



## Momof4

I'm off to clean 3 bathrooms and get a kid a haircut. I'll be over for those tacos shortly


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heather H said:


> i do make corn and flour tortilla strips/chip that I fry . also have plain flour tortillas and taco shells
> i also make flour chips that I sprinkle with cinnimon sugar and flan for dessert.


Back in my younger days, I frequented this place that had fried flour tortilla strips. We dipped them in ranch and called it food. That's a taste from the past.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My daughter suggested I cook bacon in the broiler because it's fast and not as greasy. If anyone has done this, is the bacon ready when the smoke alarm goes off, or do I flip it and continue cooking a spell longer?


I always oven cook bacon. Put it in a cold oven on a baking sheet. Then put oven on 400 for 17-20 minutes depending on the thickness of the bacon.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My daughter suggested I cook bacon in the broiler because it's fast and not as greasy. If anyone has done this, is the bacon ready when the smoke alarm goes off, or do I flip it and continue cooking a spell longer?


I would say when the smoke alarm goes off it is done.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I went with low broil. Pulled the battery out of alarm and sat down to eat just over half a pound of good, hickory smoked bacon. And my blood numbers are always good. LOL.


----------



## leigti




----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> I always oven cook bacon. Put it in a cold oven on a baking sheet. Then put oven on 400 for 17-20 minutes depending on the thickness of the bacon.



I do mine in the oven or toaster oven. It works great!


----------



## tortdad

Well, if you're going to force me out I might as well eat.


----------



## bouaboua

HOLLY TORTS! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Heather H

tortdad said:


> Well, if you're going to force me out I might as well eat.
> View attachment 120550


my son wants this tortoise.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Well, if you're going to force me out I might as well eat.
> View attachment 120550



Love him!!! How long have you had him? Did you ship the mutts?


----------



## tortdad

Heather H said:


> my son wants this tortoise.





Momof4 said:


> Love him!!! How long have you had him? Did you ship the mutts?



Hal is 11years old and 125lbs. I adopted him last summer. 

Your son can come over for a ride, all the neighborhood kids do 

Dogs ship out tomorrow


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Where is Newt when you need him? LOL!


why do you need me?


----------



## Heather H

tortdad said:


> Hal is 11years old and 125lbs. I adopted him last summer.
> 
> Your son can come over for a ride, all the neighborhood kids do
> 
> Dogs ship out tomorrow


i think i need to move.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why do you need me?


We were talking poop.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We were talking poop.


thats disgusting.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

we should talk about boobies!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats disgusting.


Poop is part of life. Yours and torts's. 

We should be use to it now.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Poop is part of life. Yours and torts's.
> 
> We should be use to it now.


no its gross! boobies are part of life, we should talk about them!


----------



## bouaboua

Perfectly shown that why is Newt is your name! ! ! !Great fit! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Perfectly shown that why is Newt is your name! ! ! !Great fit! ! !
> 
> View attachment 120560


i don't get it?


----------



## mike taylor

@yvonne can you post the link for the elephant grass again? I lost it .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yonne sent me some elephant grass and i just planted some and its growing.


----------



## mike taylor

She gave me a link to buy some but can't remember . I want to plant some in my yard .


----------



## bouaboua

Can torts feed on this elephant grass??


----------



## mike taylor

Yes Steven and it grows like crazy big . Some get 18 'tall . So get the dwarf elephant grass if you buy it . You can plant it in the enclosure protect it from the tortoises and let it grow . Then cut it and feed daily mixed with other grasses and weeds . Plus it makes great hids .


----------



## bouaboua

I want that link too now. Thank you Mike. And @Yvonne G


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> I want that link too now. Thank you Mike. And @Yvonne G


Me too!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@mike taylor, I called you out in the jokes thread...


----------



## tortdad

bouaboua said:


> Can torts feed on this elephant grass??


Sulcatas and leopards do


----------



## Jacqui

Evening folks.


----------



## Jacqui

Mike, how is your wife's baby leopard doing?


----------



## Jacqui

Mooz, how is your recovery going?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Evening folks.


Evening


----------



## Jacqui

Tina, did your appt go well?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Evening


Feeling better?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Feeling better?


Getting there


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Evening folks.


Evening ma'am. 
Here's a fun factoid to go with the Portland being the number 5 metropolitan for syphilis,
Portland is number 3 for food stamp usage. 
What's the link?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hi.


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hi.


What's up?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hi Newt.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Evening ma'am.
> Here's a fun factoid to go with the Portland being the number 5 metropolitan for syphilis,
> Portland is number 3 for food stamp usage.
> What's the link?


No money for other types of entertainment?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> What's up?


i hate school.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Getting there


That's good.


----------



## Jacqui

Wonder if Monica's children are all feeling better.


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening Jacqui.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Mike, how is your wife's baby leopard doing?


He is doing great! Getting bigger as I wright this . Haha all his new growth is coming in black .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> He is doing great! Getting bigger as I wright this . Haha all his new growth is coming in black .


i want to see pictures!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good evening Jacqui.


Hi Steven. How was your day?


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @mike taylor, I called you out in the jokes thread...


Answered you Ken .haha


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i want to see pictures!


Here you go!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> @yvonne can you post the link for the elephant grass again? I lost it .



http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/261530573855?lpid=82&chn=ps


----------



## mike taylor

Thank you Yvonne .


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Wonder if Monica's children are all feeling better.


They are doing well enough to go back to school tomorrow. 
Thanks for thinking of them, Jacqui.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/261530573855?lpid=82&chn=ps


How well does this stuff grow? How quickly?


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> Mooz, how is your recovery going?


I am impatient, and thought it was going S-L-O-W-L-Y,
but my occupational therapist reminded me I had "a lot" of work done. She says I'm doing about right.

I'm 3 wks out from the surgery: not really using the R hand much at all. But NO pain as long as I don't use it.
I drove today for the first time- left hand only, which was a trip!

Thanks so much for asking!


----------



## mike taylor

Just to let you guys know 50 seeds was 8.00 $ shipped . (Elephant grass) 
Thanks again Yvonne!


----------



## Heather H

What is elephant grass


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> (Elephant grass)


So glad you clarified.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> What is elephant grass


grass that is as tall as a elephants.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heather H said:


> What is elephant grass


If you have to ask, you're not invited to the party. LOL


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If you have to ask, you're not invited to the party. LOL


 guess I will party by myself.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> Tina, did your appt go well?


Sort of okay but no conclusions yet. I hope to hear from the doctor tomorrow.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> guess I will party by myself.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> grass that is as tall as a elephants.


Lol


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> guess I will party by myself.


I'll have to party with you because I don't know what elephant grass is either.


----------



## smarch

Anyone online right now know cats!? I just posted a thread there and I'm really worried!!


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Just to let you guys know 50 seeds was 8.00 $ shipped . (Elephant grass)
> Thanks again Yvonne!


Seeds coming over from Hong Kong?? Is that legal???


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> Anyone online right now know cats!? I just posted a thread there and I'm really worried!!


I know cats


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> Anyone online right now know cats!? I just posted a thread there and I'm really worried!!


What's the thread


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> What's the thread


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/cat-help-stroke.113543/


----------



## mike taylor

Elephant grass is a grass that can grow to be 18' tall . Grows in bunches like ornamental grass but makes good tortoise food .


----------



## Momof4

That elephant grass is coming from Hong Kong! It was only $8?


----------



## mike taylor

Yes thats what I paid for 50 seeds . The down side it will not be here till the 27th of March .


----------



## smarch

Thanks for the link Nick, I'm only partially mentally present


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Thanks for the link Nick, I'm only partially mentally present



How is your cat doing?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello my tortoise friends.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i can't wait till I'm 18 and i can get all the tortoises i want!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Night all.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Night all.


night.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Elohi

I'm still awake because I had a really bad allergic reaction from a stupid banana. I'm just now starting to feel the swelling in my throat going down. The reaction was very fast and very scary. Benadryl is helping but I have to call my dr tomorrow and let her know what's going on with me and stupid *** bananas. My previous recent reactions were tingling and itching that spread from my mouth to my ears, throat, and eventually body. This hit really fast and hard and came with throat and facial swelling. Very scary. Thankfully bananas should be easy enough to avoid.
I had minor wheezing that has since subsided but I still have a tickle in my chest like I could cough.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> I'm still awake because I had a really bad allergic reaction from a stupid banana. I'm just now starting to feel the swelling in my throat going down. The reaction was very fast and very scary. Benadryl is helping but I have to call my dr tomorrow and let her know what's going on with me and stupid *** bananas. My previous recent reactions were tingling and itching that spread from my mouth to my ears, throat, and eventually body. This hit really fast and hard and came with throat and facial swelling. Very scary. Thankfully bananas should be easy enough to avoid.


thats scary.


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats scary.


It was pretty scary. I also have arrhythmias so I had to do some serious panic control to keep that under control too. This just wasn't my night.


----------



## Elohi

#didntdie
I live to see another day...without bananas. lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> It was pretty scary. I also have arrhythmias so I had to do some serious panic control to keep that under control too. This just wasn't my night.


whats arrhythmias?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

today i was yelled at a teacher for doing homework....


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> today i was yelled at a teacher for doing homework....



What were you supposed to be doing?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> What were you supposed to be doing?


homework...


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats arrhythmias?


It's a dysrhythmia or abnormal rhythm in the heart. I have several. It super sucks.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

have am in this special resource class thing where we just do homework and me and another kid where working together on a project we got paired together in another class. we where taking while doing the project and the teacher comes over and said we where not allowed to talk and he wanted the class to be quiet so he told me to sit on the other side of the room. we where unable to finish the project.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello guys


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Killerrookie said:


> Hello guys


hey


----------



## Killerrookie

How are you?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Killerrookie said:


> How are you?


good. how about you?


----------



## Killerrookie

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> good. how about you?


I'm alright for now. Just tired and can't fall asleep. Just watching my tortoises sleep, which makes me wonder why I can't sleep like a baby like they can.


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> I'm alright for now. Just tired and can't fall asleep. Just watching my tortoises sleep, which makes me wonder why I can't sleep like a baby like they can.


How are you feeling?


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> have am in this special resource class thing where we just do homework and me and another kid where working together on a project we got paired together in another class. we where taking while doing the project and the teacher comes over and said we where not allowed to talk and he wanted the class to be quiet so he told me to sit on the other side of the room. we where unable to finish the project.


Nick have your teacher you are doing the joint assignment for give your resource teacher a note explaining that you need to work together .  good luck


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm feeling really good right now just sleepy.


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> I'm still awake because I had a really bad allergic reaction from a stupid banana. I'm just now starting to feel the swelling in my throat going down. The reaction was very fast and very scary. Benadryl is helping but I have to call my dr tomorrow and let her know what's going on with me and stupid *** bananas. My previous recent reactions were tingling and itching that spread from my mouth to my ears, throat, and eventually body. This hit really fast and hard and came with throat and facial swelling. Very scary. Thankfully bananas should be easy enough to avoid.
> I had minor wheezing that has since subsided but I still have a tickle in my chest like I could cough.


Do you have an epi pen?


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> I'm feeling really good right now just sleepy.


Too much tea?


----------



## Killerrookie

Haha yea


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> Haha yea


Well try to sleep. Glad you are feeling better. Good night


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> Well try to sleep. Glad you are feeling better. Good night


Night Heather.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. Ok fine, I've been up for 90...


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO!


----------



## Moozillion

Elohi said:


> I'm still awake because I had a really bad allergic reaction from a stupid banana. I'm just now starting to feel the swelling in my throat going down. The reaction was very fast and very scary. Benadryl is helping but I have to call my dr tomorrow and let her know what's going on with me and stupid *** bananas. My previous recent reactions were tingling and itching that spread from my mouth to my ears, throat, and eventually body. This hit really fast and hard and came with throat and facial swelling. Very scary. Thankfully bananas should be easy enough to avoid.
> I had minor wheezing that has since subsided but I still have a tickle in my chest like I could cough.


HOLY COW!!!!
That is REALLY scary!!! . When I have a bad reaction (asthma- but also allergic component) my larynx clamps shut and I can't breathe at all for several seconds- but it feels like hours! My doctor prescribed me an Epipen which I carry at all times. It is a pre-loaded syringe/pen that you can use to quickly and easily inject epinephrine which STOPS THE REACTION. You might want to ask your doc for one- it could save your life. I'm serious.
Glad you're getting better!


----------



## Elohi

Moozillion said:


> HOLY COW!!!!
> That is REALLY scary!!! . When I have a bad reaction (asthma- but also allergic component) my larynx clamps shut and I can't breathe at all for several seconds- but it feels like hours! My doctor prescribed me an Epipen which I carry at all times. It is a pre-loaded syringe/pen that you can use to quickly and easily inject epinephrine which STOPS THE REACTION. You might want to ask your doc for one- it could save your life. I'm serious.
> Glad you're getting better!


My voice sounded awful last night when I was recovering. It was crackly and gross. 
This morning I have lingering itching in my throat, ears, and eyes. And my throat feels a little raw or like irritated. 
Time to call my dr and let her know. Yikes!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> My voice sounded awful last night when I was recovering. It was crackly and gross.
> This morning I have lingering itching in my throat, ears, and eyes. And my throat feels a little raw or like irritated.
> Time to call my dr and let her know. Yikes!


scary


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like Sarah and Monica both had scary nights last night.


----------



## Heather H

morning all. been unhappily u for 5 hours. i am so not a morning person


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like Sarah and Monica both had scary nights last night.


i agree


----------



## Yvonne G

As if I don't already have enough work to do. Look what happened to my nicely stacked scrap lumber firewood last night:




I can only assume a cat jumped down off the roof onto the stack and ker-whammo!


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> As if I don't already have enough work to do. Look what happened to my nicely stacked scrap lumber firewood last night:
> 
> View attachment 120699
> 
> 
> I can only assume a cat jumped down off the roof onto the stack and ker-whammo!


Oh man that stinks!!!
Sorry Yvonne.


----------



## mike taylor

Well start burning the fallen ones and your stack will be back to normal.


----------



## Elohi

Interesting pubmed article on wheat/grains and non-celiac related effects. 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/25734566/


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO! ! !

Sorry Yvonne. You thought the SO was naughty......


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> Interesting pubmed article on wheat/grains and non-celiac related effects.
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/25734566/


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Here you go!


I just ordered some


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all
I just ordered some of the elephant grass, let's hope my kids like it


----------



## Killerrookie

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> I just ordered some of the elephant grass, let's hope my kids like it


Where can I buy some of that elephant grass?


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 120650
> View attachment 120651
> View attachment 120653
> View attachment 120652
> View attachment 120654
> View attachment 120655
> View attachment 120656
> View attachment 120657




You're starting to repeat yourself, Nick. That's a sign of old age.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> I just ordered some of the elephant grass, let's hope my kids like it


Me too..........But $8.00 for 50 seeds!!

I hope they get really big for my Sulcata and Leopards.....


----------



## bouaboua

Killerrookie said:


> Where can I buy some of that elephant grass?


Here is the link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261530573855?lpid=82&chn=ps&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> You're starting to repeat yourself, Nick. That's a sign of old age.


what do you mean? i always post different animal pics.


----------



## bouaboua

You aged. No argument! ! ! !

It is what it is. No one can avoid. I hope your wisdom also gain from the aging.


----------



## juli11

Hey guys what's going on?


----------



## Momof4

Just checking in real quick. On a coffee date with hubby!


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> My voice sounded awful last night when I was recovering. It was crackly and gross.
> This morning I have lingering itching in my throat, ears, and eyes. And my throat feels a little raw or like irritated.
> Time to call my dr and let her know. Yikes!



That is scary! Please stay away from bananas missy!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> As if I don't already have enough work to do. Look what happened to my nicely stacked scrap lumber firewood last night:
> 
> View attachment 120699
> 
> 
> I can only assume a cat jumped down off the roof onto the stack and ker-whammo!



Oh man, that sucks Yvonne!


----------



## Elohi

Momof4 said:


> That is scary! Please stay away from bananas missy!


Lesson THROUGHLY learned. Lol


----------



## Momof4

I think I have a female! What do you think? She's 4yrs old. I got her from Redfootman, do you guys remember him? He is an old member who bred RF's and did off shore drilling in the middle of the ocean.


----------



## Elohi

Looks female to me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I think I have a female! What do you think? She's 4yrs old. I got her from Redfootman, do you guys remember him? He is an old member who bred RF's and did off shore drilling in the middle of the ocean.
> View attachment 120730



Yes. I've been wondering why we haven't heard from him in a while. I don't think "redfootman" was his username here though. @jaizei would know for sure. He knows everything.


----------



## Yvonne G

*JACKRAT!!!* His username just popped into my head.


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> *JACKRAT!!!* His username just popped into my head.


That made me lol.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> *JACKRAT!!!* His username just popped into my head.



Yes, that's it!


----------



## Momof4

His website looks like there hasn't been any activity so I was wondering if he was doing ok. I wrote up an email a few months ago to check in but I don't know if I ever sent it! Lol! My RF was from his Knobs who past away from being on her back and he was devastated!


----------



## bouaboua

Hello.! ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

What's up TFO?


----------



## bouaboua

You also


----------



## bouaboua

Working on the upper deck of the new night box so it can become a sun bath deck during the day.


----------



## Momof4

Just spent an hour cleaning the guinea pig cage! 
This is Chubbs and Katy!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like Sarah and Monica both had scary nights last night.


It was terrifying and thank goodness it's over! Sucks to be reminded a beloved pet isn't invincible.


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> It was terrifying and thank goodness it's over! Sucks to be reminded a beloved pet isn't invincible.



I know it's hard. Enjoy your time with him. He is a beautiful cat.


----------



## tortdad

Well, got the dogs shipped out, my aunts picked up from the airport and my moms out of the hospital. All that and I still managed to make a meeting with the fire marshal for one of my projects. 

I had all 3 dogs at my house last night and that's the 1st time they've seen each other in a week since I took Taz in. They had a blast playing. Then I took the two little ones to the airport to ship them to my brother and my wife sent me a picture of Taz sitting by the door..... Waiting for his sisters to come back. She said he sat there for 3 hours waiting. It's going to be a long wait Taz, they're on their way to live in San Diego.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi all  
Working on Shelly's upgrade she will be so happy. It's just temporary, but much bigger stock tank.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Well, got the dogs shipped out, my aunts picked up from the airport and my moms out of the hospital. All that and I still managed to make a meeting with the fire marshal for one of my projects.
> 
> I had all 3 dogs at my house last night and that's the 1st time they've seen each other in a week since I took Taz in. They had a blast playing. Then I took the two little ones to the airport to ship them to my brother and my wife sent me a picture of Taz sitting by the door..... Waiting for his sisters to come back. She said he sat there for 3 hours waiting. It's going to be a long wait Taz, they're on their way to live in San Diego.
> 
> View attachment 120747



Poor Taz! My heart breaks for him!


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Well, got the dogs shipped out, my aunts picked up from the airport and my moms out of the hospital. All that and I still managed to make a meeting with the fire marshal for one of my projects.
> 
> I had all 3 dogs at my house last night and that's the 1st time they've seen each other in a week since I took Taz in. They had a blast playing. Then I took the two little ones to the airport to ship them to my brother and my wife sent me a picture of Taz sitting by the door..... Waiting for his sisters to come back. She said he sat there for 3 hours waiting. It's going to be a long wait Taz, they're on their way to live in San Diego.
> 
> View attachment 120747


Someone's tortoises got kicked out of the living room .haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> he sat there for 3 hours waiting.


Rodeo does the same every late afternoon waiting on his mom, Karen, to come home

.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Someone's tortoises got kicked out of the living room .haha



Yep. The boxies are still in the living room but the Redfoot got booted to the dining room.


----------



## smarch

Semore update for my chat friends. Vet said it was a seizure, took blood says we have to keep an eye on him because it's not good, and strain his urine... I'm not understanding how that's supposed to be possible...


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Semore update for my chat friends. Vet said it was a seizure, took blood says we have to keep an eye on him because it's not good, and strain his urine... I'm not understanding how that's supposed to be possible...



(((Hugs)))


----------



## mike taylor

Sorry about your cat . I know what you're screaming about in the pee thing . Back when we had show pigs they would drug test them . Not by blood but by pee . So we had to follow a 200 pound pig with a plastic bag on a wooden pole to get a pee sample . Not fun! Cats hide to pee and poop good luck with that . Hope your little friend can kick this .


----------



## tortdad

Who was on here a bit ago saying brownies were ruining there wine???

I agree but in reverse. This beer is totally killing my chocolate chip cookies!


----------



## mike taylor

To fix that problem put down the cookies!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> I'm not understanding how that's supposed to be possible...


That's what I said after Valentine morning and Karen explained why I had blood in my mouth and all over my pillow. Then the doctor told me blood work showed all good, and it will require a $600-$2600 MRI and we still may have no explanation! I was like, “ummmm?"


----------



## mike taylor

I love how much it cost for a doctor to say I don't know . I wish it was like taking a car to the shop . No pay before fixing! I bet they would work harder at finding the problem .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hey


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

whats going on?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So here it's been a beautiful 
day/week whether wise. Upper 50's going towards lower 60's this weekend. It's brought out all the fun here.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Nick! !


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So here it's been a beautiful
> day/week whether wise. Upper 50's going towards lower 60's this weekend. It's brought out all the fun here.
> View attachment 120783
> View attachment 120784
> View attachment 120785


WOW! ! !

This is "A" enclosure alright! ! ! I'm turning *G**reen* with major ENVY! ! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Hello Nick! !


hey


----------



## bouaboua

Working on the upper deck of the new night box so it can become a sun bath deck during the day.

Have all the corner post up.


Then the 6 inches wall goes up also! ! ! !


Old glass shelving become the viewing window...........Two small window at one corner.



And a large one at other end! ! !



Should able to complete by tomorrow.


----------



## bouaboua

Put up the window and Staple in the liner tomorrow. Coco coil mixed with mulch for substrate. Should be in operation tomorrow.


----------



## tortdad

See what happens when I come home early from work. 

Date night. 

Normally I'd be all over this but I was just told we are seeing 50 shades of Gray. 

Booooooooo


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> See what happens when I come home early from work.
> 
> Date night.
> 
> Normally I'd be all over this but I was just told we are seeing 50 shades of Gray.
> 
> Booooooooo


Yeah Right........

Booooooooo on this?? You must be kidding!


----------



## mike taylor

I fill for you bro . My wife wants me to take her to see it . I'm not looking forward to the move . I'm looking forward to bed time after the move . Who cares where she gets the appetite as long as I get to help her out with it . See Kevin look at the bright side . Haha


----------



## Moozillion

mike taylor said:


> I love how much it cost for a doctor to say I don't know . I wish it was like taking a car to the shop . No pay before fixing! I bet they would work harder at finding the problem .


I think the point is to rule OUT really bad causes. I'd rather have a doctor do a bunch of expensive tests then tell me he doesn't know what's causing the seizures instead of telling me the seizures are due to a tumor in my brain...or a brain abscess...or increased pressure of the spinal fluid which will require surgery...etc


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I fill for you bro . My wife wants me to take her to see it . I'm not looking forward to the move . I'm looking forward to bed time after the move . Who cares where she gets the appetite as long as I get to help her out with it . See Kevin look at the bright side . Haha


We shall see. I'm going to be pissed if this doesn't go way


----------



## mike taylor

Did you just get slapped? That cutoff . Haha


----------



## mike taylor

Moozillion said:


> I think the point is to rule OUT really bad causes. I'd rather have a doctor do a bunch of expensive tests then tell me he doesn't know what's causing the seizures instead of telling me the seizures are due to a tumor in my brain...or a brain abscess...or increased pressure of the spinal fluid which will require surgery...etc


Not me I'd shoot for you got this and this is what I'm going to do about it . Instead of all the I don't knows . But thats just me . I have bad knees every time I go to the doctor pain pills . I don't take pain meds nope . I want to be fixed not doped up . Samething with the back pain meds nope . Fix it don't get me high on over priced meds . I could get high on the street at half the cost . Thats what I tell them and they look at me like . You no like pill?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So here it's been a beautiful
> day/week whether wise. Upper 50's going towards lower 60's this weekend. It's brought out all the fun here.
> View attachment 120783
> View attachment 120784
> View attachment 120785




I love your up-to-spec electricity to the shed! I have some of that too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Nice, Steven! And look at all that sunshine!


----------



## bouaboua

Yep.....No spaces wasted ! ! ! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm watching videos of babies eating lemons. they make funny faces.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?annot...&feature=iv&src_vid=hJsZe6anWPo&v=9h5mwoTwDBk


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I love your up-to-spec electricity to the shed! I have some of that too.


We do what we CAN do, right ?


----------



## tortdad

Well, were about to see if going to the movie was worth it.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Who was on here a bit ago saying brownies were ruining there wine???
> 
> I agree but in reverse. This beer is totally killing my chocolate chip cookies!



That was me! Oh, I can see that!! Yuck!


----------



## Elohi

Hey guys. 
Just got home from an adventure underground in Robber Barron cave. It was a lot of fun but exhausting. 
Post caving pictures before we stepped back out into the cold. 



Being born again, caver style. LOL





My middle child, the adventurer.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> Hey guys.
> Just got home from an adventure underground in Robber Barron cave. It was a lot of fun but exhausting.
> Post caving pictures before we stepped back out into the cold.
> View attachment 120797
> 
> 
> Being born again, caver style. LOL
> View attachment 120798
> 
> 
> View attachment 120799
> 
> My middle child, the adventurer.
> View attachment 120800


thats so cool!


----------



## HLogic

Sweet! Spelunking is a blast!


----------



## Momof4

Had a tour of the Middle school for my son!! Wow! Where did the time go? He is so excited . I just can't believe it's happening! He was just being rock in my arms "yesterday!"


----------



## Elohi

Omg I'm so sore. I may be bed ridden tomorrow.


----------



## Momof4

Disregard!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 120805


so true


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Well, were about to see if going to the movie was worth it.



If it's anything like the books it will be your lucky night!


----------



## Momof4

Well, I'm going!!! My husband and daughter are taking me to see Jerry Fife!!
FRIDAY MARCH 6TH - 7PM BALBOA PARK Map and directions

SPECIAL GUEST THIS WEEK:
Jerry Fife, an author and well known breeder of Endangered Species, including the Galapagos Tortoise. He will talk about the importance of conservation and his continuing work with animals that may one day be extinct. 

His many books include "A Pictorial Guide to Iguanas," "Russian Tortoises in Captivity," "Star Tortoises," and "Leopard Tortoise: The Natural History, Captive Care, and Breeding of 'Stigmochel' ."

Our informative and friendly meetings are free and open to the public.
Learn more about your turtle or tortoise,
get tried and true advice from those with years of experience,
and learn more about turtles and tortoises from around the world.

Doors open at 6:30PM and refreshments will be shared.

I'm so excited!!! I haven't been to a meeting in 10 yrs or so.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Well, I'm going!!! My husband and daughter are taking me to see Jerry Fife!!
> FRIDAY MARCH 6TH - 7PM BALBOA PARK Map and directions
> 
> SPECIAL GUEST THIS WEEK:
> Jerry Fife, an author and well known breeder of Endangered Species, including the Galapagos Tortoise. He will talk about the importance of conservation and his continuing work with animals that may one day be extinct.
> 
> His many books include "A Pictorial Guide to Iguanas," "Russian Tortoises in Captivity," "Star Tortoises," and "Leopard Tortoise: The Natural History, Captive Care, and Breeding of 'Stigmochel' ."
> 
> Our informative and friendly meetings are free and open to the public.
> Learn more about your turtle or tortoise,
> get tried and true advice from those with years of experience,
> and learn more about turtles and tortoises from around the world.
> 
> Doors open at 6:30PM and refreshments will be shared.
> 
> I'm so excited!!! I haven't been to a meeting in 10 yrs or so.


lucky!!! i wish i could go to something like that


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all. Going back to the doctor. Actually feeling worse


----------



## mike taylor

Morning! Hope you start filling better soon .


----------



## tortdad

Mike Taylor have you seen that guy in the 15 free box turtle thread? People like this prick **** me off more than anything


----------



## tortdad

To all moderators. I have a feeling your going to have to ban me, sorry about that but I'm about to go off on someone.


----------



## mike taylor

Yes I did . I agreed with you . The guy only has 8 post and half is bullying that op . We've already let the op know what they did was wrong . No need to beat a dead horse .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Yes I did . I agreed with you . The guy only has 8 post and half is bullying that op . We've already let the op know what they did was wrong . No need to beat a dead horse .


Haha. I've already called him out on his 8 posts.


----------



## AZtortMom

Talking about people being asses, I needed to see a man about a horse really bad and of course a moron of a coworker parks themself right next to me in a stall ugh!


----------



## mike taylor

Just do what we guys do . Have a poo race! Whoever is finished first wins . Don't forget to wash you hands .


----------



## tortdad

Plop down and sing the let it go song


----------



## tortdad

You can't keep up with me all morning Jacqui


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> To all moderators. I have a feeling your going to have to ban me, sorry about that but I'm about to go off on someone.



What exactly does that accomplish? Are we having a contest to see who can act

Posts in that thread were deleted for being off topic.


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> What exactly does that accomplish? Are we having a contest to see who can act
> 
> Posts in that thread were deleted for being off topic.



I don't like the guy so I'm pushing his buttons


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Plop down and sing the let it go song


That's what I did  she left in a big hurry


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> That's what I did  she left in a big hurry


If you really want them out fast stick your hand under the stall and ask if they want to hold hands and sing with you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummmmm, good morning chatters?


----------



## tortdad

Morning


----------



## mike taylor

Morning Ken you're getting a late start this morning . So far Kevin and I have been deleted of a box turtle thread . Aztortmom chased someone out of the pooping stall . In all a good morning . I've been going since 3:00 am this morning . Working in Kevin's neighborhood .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Morning Ken you're getting a late start this morning . So far Kevin and I have been deleted of a box turtle thread . Aztortmom chased someone out of the pooping stall . In all a good morning . I've been going since 3:00 am this morning . Working in Kevin's neighborhood .



I've been up since 3 as well. I'm working from home this morning if you'd like to stop by for some coffee


----------



## mike taylor

Wish I could . We have trackers on our trucks . I'm at the gas station getting gas now . Fixing to head to the office to push some papers . Then go home . I got called out because someone didn't answer their phone . So I had to drive out and push a reset button on a control panel . Operators suck! How are you going to take on calls if you don't answer your phone . This guy is going to pay for it as soon as I get to the office . He's going home with no pay today . If you can't do your job we don't need you .


----------



## tortdad

Deleted again


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> Hey guys.
> Just got home from an adventure underground in Robber Barron cave. It was a lot of fun but exhausting.
> Post caving pictures before we stepped back out into the cold.
> View attachment 120797



Is that a bat above your head?


----------



## Elohi

jaizei said:


> Is that a bat above your head?


It is! Tiny little furry mcnugget bats. I don't recall the actual species but they were tiny and beautiful. 






This is the area where the bats where, low ceiling so we could really see them well and had to be careful not to bump into them them our helmets.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! ! Thursday already??!!


----------



## puffy137

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So here it's been a beautiful
> day/week whether wise. Upper 50's going towards lower 60's this weekend. It's brought out all the fun here.
> View attachment 120783
> View attachment 120784
> View attachment 120785


Felt like singing ' Home home on the range , where the torts & the sulcatas' play '


----------



## Jacqui

Morning


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning, everyone! How's the weather on the right side of the U.S.? Still snowing? March is supposed to come in like a lion. So far a little breezy, but beautiful, sunny days. 70s/40s Regular spring-like weather. I'm going to try to spend a lot of time outside today. I have lots to do out there.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning Yvonne!


----------



## Jacqui

Today is our last day in the mid 30s and then we have a warming trend for a few days at least.


----------



## bouaboua

Sun was up since 5:30 this morning. Beautiful Torts day but we need rain. We are at the 19% of the normal snow pack so far this year. 

So I'm not taking shower any more to save water so my wife can soak my torts.  Good idea right??


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Morning Yvonne!



My son lives just outside D/FW and he sent me pictures of his neighborhood this a.m. covered in snow! Did you get snow where you are?


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Sun was up since 5:30 this morning. Beautiful Torts day but we need rain. We are at the 19% of the normal snow pack so far this year.
> 
> So I'm not taking shower any more to save water so my wife can soak my torts.  Good idea right??




Phew! not a good idea, Steven!


----------



## Jacqui

As of last night, Jeff's truck is in the repair shop in Phoenix.  Hope it is fixed soon. He lost his nice run that would have brought him by the house.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Sun was up since 5:30 this morning. Beautiful Torts day but we need rain. We are at the 19% of the normal snow pack so far this year.
> 
> So I'm not taking shower any more to save water so my wife can soak my torts.  Good idea right??


lol works for me.


----------



## Yvonne G

That poor guy just can't catch a break!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Phew! not a good idea, Steven!


My wife say I need to sleep in the night box outside with the torts if I'm not taking shower tonight! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Then....That may not be the bad idea. I can use my body heat to heat-up the night box, so I can also save the electricity bill by not turn on the heater in the night box.

Let me just do so! ! !


----------



## Moozillion

bouaboua said:


> Then....That may not be the bad idea. I can use my body heat to heat-up the night box, so I can also save the electricity bill by not turn on the heater in the night box.
> 
> Let me just do so! ! !


Hahaha!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Then....That may not be the bad idea. I can use my body heat to heat-up the night box, so I can also save the electricity bill by not turn on the heater in the night box.
> 
> Let me just do so! ! !


There ya go!


----------



## bouaboua

You girl are just wonderful and supportive. ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> You girl are just wonderful and supportive. ! ! ! ! !


We try.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> My son lives just outside D/FW and he sent me pictures of his neighborhood this a.m. covered in snow! Did you get snow where you are?


Nope! We don't get snow in Houston . I'm glad because I'd have to move .


----------



## HLogic

mike taylor said:


> Nope! We don't get snow in Houston...



Hmm... Famous last words?


----------



## Elohi

OMG THE SUN IS SHINING!!!!


----------



## Elohi

Ugh...never mind. The planet is just teasing me. It's still quite cloudy and the sun only peeked out for :40 seconds. Bummer.


----------



## Jacqui

Noel, I saw where you started feeling worse again.  Any improvement this morning?


----------



## mike taylor

It's 38º here . Sucks yesterday was 80º! Mother nature is such a tease!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Noel, I saw where you started feeling worse again.  Any improvement this morning?


No  getting ready to see a different doctor. My last doctor pretty much told me it was all in my head. Pretty disappointed right now

I'm sorry to hear about Jeff. 
At least it's sunny here


----------



## Killerrookie

Elohi said:


> Ugh...never mind. The planet is just teasing me. It's still quite cloudy and the sun only peeked out for :40 seconds. Bummer.
> View attachment 120823


Hey it's the same over here in Houston ugh this sucks


----------



## Killerrookie

So today I'm heading to the Houston Rodeo and I'm taking my GF to go see Miranda Lambert!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> No  getting ready to see a different doctor. My last doctor pretty much told me it was all in my head. Pretty disappointed right now
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about Jeff.
> At least it's sunny here


oHope this doctor can help you.


----------



## Jacqui

I have to chuckle at folks in here. So many agree tortoise should have a wide variety of foods, yet this same folks put their lights on timers. How sad and unnatural that is for the tortoises in my humble opinion. Can not imagine comfort in living in such a rigid environment. Personally I think it is all about what is easiest for the humans without much thought about the animals needs... just sayin'


----------



## Jacqui

I had fun yesterday, I went into the city and spent time with my two daughters. For dinner, we had one of their bf join us. Was very interesting, entertaining, and just an all around great day.


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> I had fun yesterday, I went into the city and spent time with my two daughters. For dinner, we had one of their bf join us. Was very interesting, entertaining, and just an all around great day.


That nice!!


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> As of last night, Jeff's truck is in the repair shop in Phoenix.  Hope it is fixed soon. He lost his nice run that would have brought him by the house.


Booo, that sucks! Hope it's fixed soon and he gets another run that allows you two to spend time together.


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning, everyone! How's the weather on the right side of the U.S.? Still snowing? March is supposed to come in like a lion. So far a little breezy, but beautiful, sunny days. 70s/40s Regular spring-like weather. I'm going to try to spend a lot of time outside today. I have lots to do out there.


COLD COLD COLD here


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> That poor guy just can't catch a break!


that really sucs so sorry


----------



## Momof4

Good afternoon everyone!! You guys have been busy chatting! 
I'm not going to mention our weather!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Booo, that sucks! Hope it's fixed soon and he gets another run that allows you two to spend time together.


As of ten minutes ago, it is not even in the shop.


----------



## HLogic

Momof4 said:


> Good afternoon everyone!! You guys have been busy chatting!
> I'm not going to mention our weather!



Please refrain... Brr! It's only 88 here!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good afternoon everyone!! You guys have been busy chatting!
> I'm not going to mention our weather!


You sound happy with your weather though, is that right?


----------



## Jacqui

HLogic said:


> Please refrain... Brr! It's only 88 here!!



Too hot


----------



## HLogic

Jacqui said:


> Too hot



It's actually rather pleasant with the 46% humidity and big puffy clouds blowing by every few minutes.


----------



## Jacqui

I do not enjoy temps above 80.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Too hot



I feel bad because so many of you are freezing! We will be 80 the next few days.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I feel bad because so many of you are freezing! We will be 80 the next few days.


I hope you have plans that will be outside.


----------



## Momof4

I'm really excited about hearing Jerry Fife speak!! My whole family is going!! 
I wonder how many TFO's will be attending?


----------



## Heather H

HLogic said:


> Please refrain... Brr! It's only 88 here!!


only............. kiss my ..............


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I hope you have plans that will be outside.



Lacrosse game and I'm thinking about dividing my pen because my guy is really horny right now and is bugging my girl!!! I put up a sight barrier but he is so horny he just hunts her down!! Oh, am I allowed to say that?


----------



## Heather H

oh I have some really good news. I went to the petstore last night. I was there about 2 weeks ago. I was doing a follow up on the russian they have. 2 weeks ago he had no uvb dry tank, bad food. He was just laying in a corner. when I held him I was shocked at how cold he felt. I talk to the manager. Last night when I went things had been changed. When I held him he was heavier and warmer. He was on coco coir and had repti bark on one side. He had fresh greens. The coir was dampened. I talked to the manager again and told him how pleased I was with the change. He told me thank you for pointing out the things that were done wrong. I gave him the link to this site 2 weeks ago. He said he looked at it and was sorry that they tell people the wrong things and that when he sells the tortoise he will tell the new owners about this site. WOO HOO


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> Lacrosse game and I'm thinking about dividing my pen because my guy is really horny right now and is bugging my girl!!! I put up a sight barrier but he is so horny he just hunts her down!! Oh, am I allowed to say that?


lol . made me laugh.


----------



## HLogic

Momof4 said:


> ...because my guy is really horny right now and is bugging my girl!!! I put up a sight barrier but he is so horny he just hunts her down!! Oh, am I allowed to say that?



That only works for torts and really short guys with no climbing skills!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> As of ten minutes ago, it is not even in the shop.


----------



## bouaboua

It is done!!!

Two small glass window are up...



Other long window!！．．．



Put in the plastic liner.....









Dump in the substrate....



Add water and mix it well




Add couple escape proof lips........




Simple divider.... 



Temporary sight barrier.......





let it set in the sun for couple hours. Then some torts can enjoy their afternoon rays......


----------



## tortdad

bouaboua said:


> It is done!!!
> 
> let it set in the sun for couple hours. Then some torts can enjoy their afternoon rays......


 

Loving it! Fantastic


----------



## Heather H

bouaboua said:


> It is done!!!
> 
> Two small glass window are up...
> View attachment 120835
> 
> 
> Other long window!！．．．
> View attachment 120836
> 
> 
> Put in the plastic liner.....
> View attachment 120837
> 
> 
> View attachment 120838
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 120839
> 
> Dump in the substrate....
> 
> View attachment 120840
> 
> Add water and mix it well
> 
> View attachment 120841
> View attachment 120842
> 
> Add couple escape proof lips........
> 
> View attachment 120843
> View attachment 120844
> 
> Simple divider....
> 
> View attachment 120845
> 
> Temporary sight barrier.......
> 
> View attachment 120846
> View attachment 120847
> 
> 
> let it set in the sun for couple hours. Then some torts can enjoy their afternoon rays......


this is so very cool


----------



## tortdad

I see a few of my favorite ladies closed a certain thread I was posting in this morning :halo:


----------



## bouaboua

My wife love it too. As long as my wife is happy!!!


----------



## Momof4

Anyone following the Jodi Arias trial?? I'm so sick to my stomach!! @AZtortMom


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> It is done!!!
> 
> Two small glass window are up...
> View attachment 120835
> 
> 
> Other long window!！．．．
> View attachment 120836
> 
> 
> Put in the plastic liner.....
> View attachment 120837
> 
> 
> View attachment 120838
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 120839
> 
> Dump in the substrate....
> 
> View attachment 120840
> 
> Add water and mix it well
> 
> View attachment 120841
> View attachment 120842
> 
> Add couple escape proof lips........
> 
> View attachment 120843
> View attachment 120844
> 
> Simple divider....
> 
> View attachment 120845
> 
> Temporary sight barrier.......
> 
> View attachment 120846
> View attachment 120847
> 
> 
> let it set in the sun for couple hours. Then some torts can enjoy their afternoon rays......



Very impressive!!!


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> Anyone following the Jodi Arias trial?? I'm so sick to my stomach!! @AZtortMom


hi no and thats why. I don't think I could handle it. I am a bit shocked he even made it to trial.


----------



## Elohi

Most of this is being pulled up and/or mowed this weekend. The mallow will stay but the 4 ft tall sow thistle and all the other weeds are going down. The tortoise yard now has enough weeds to sustain them once they can finally go out there. This is the dog side and the "harvest" side. I'm keeping the mallow because I want it to go to seed so I can throw the seeds in the tortoise yard and along the fence between the two yards.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Most of this is being pulled up and/or mowed this weekend. The mallow will stay but the 4 ft tall sow thistle and all the other weeds are going down. The tortoise yard now has enough weeds to sustain them once they can finally go out there. This is the dog side and the "harvest" side. I'm keeping the mallow because I want it to go to seed so I can throw the seeds in the tortoise yard and along the fence between the two yards.
> View attachment 120858



You have a busy weekend planned! I wish I had mallow!! I don't even know if my guys would like it, but would like to try it!


----------



## Yvonne G

Steven - your sun balcony looks great! I'll bet the tortoises will love it up there.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Steven - your sun balcony looks great! I'll bet the tortoises will love it up there.


Thank you Yvonne. 

I hope they do! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Anyone following the Jodi Arias trial?? I'm so sick to my stomach!! @AZtortMom


I saw the the bull crap how I've summed it up 
W T F


----------



## Elohi

AZtortMom said:


> I saw the the bull crap how I've summed it up
> W T F


I'm out of the loop. What? Lol


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> I saw the the bull crap how I've summed it up
> W T F



I feel bad for the Alexander family and the jurors who put their lives on hold! Why would the judge wait 30 days to decide???


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> I'm out of the loop. What? Lol



Have you followed the Jodie Arias cases in AZ?


----------



## tortdad

I have no clue how that chic didn't get the needle. If it was a man who did that to a woman he'd fry.


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> I feel bad for the Alexander family and the jurors who put their lives on hold! Why would the judge wait 30 days to decide???


It's just the way the system works. I'm sure the judge knows which way he's going to rule. If he did it now it can be deemed a rash decision and reason for appeal. The 30 days is to give both sides time to prepaid their case as to why or why not for parole.


----------



## AZtortMom

You know if this case was in Texas, she would be dead already. Just saying. SMH


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> Most of this is being pulled up and/or mowed this weekend. The mallow will stay but the 4 ft tall sow thistle and all the other weeds are going down. The tortoise yard now has enough weeds to sustain them once they can finally go out there. This is the dog side and the "harvest" side. I'm keeping the mallow because I want it to go to seed so I can throw the seeds in the tortoise yard and along the fence between the two yards.
> View attachment 120858


This is what my side yard looks like


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening. Did everybody survive school, work, or life?


----------



## Jacqui

Hello Nick


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Good evening. Did everybody survive school, work, or life?


i had a surprise test in history today.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i had a surprise test in history today.


how do you think you did?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> how do you think you did?


i actually think i didn't fail it.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i actually think i didn't fail it.


Doing a happy dance that your thinking something positive.  So what a going to do tonight?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Doing a happy dance that your thinking something positive.  So what a going to do tonight?


sleep.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> sleep.


here is to pleasant dreams.


----------



## kaitlink93

Hello


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

kaitlink93 said:


> Hello


hey


----------



## smarch




----------



## Yvonne G

kaitlink93 said:


> Hello



Oh boy! New blood on the 'chat' thread!!! Hi Kaitlin...welcome to the chat. What's new with you?


----------



## Momof4

I had a good day but I'm exhausted! Did the truck get looked at yet Jacqui? 
I hope you got a good grade on your test Nick!


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> View attachment 120887
> 
> 
> View attachment 120888
> 
> 
> View attachment 120889
> 
> 
> View attachment 120890




Ya had to go up in a plane to see the sun, huh, Sarah?


----------



## smarch

How does one get a bird to like them? Trying to make friends and failing even being slow, making myself small, not making them feel trapped, talking... Nadah I know it's not easy or stuff but you know it'd be cool. 
Here's the less friendly of the 2 but he isn't nearly as timid as the other. Yeah I've been bit already but not hard.


----------



## kaitlink93

Yvonne G said:


> Oh boy! New blood on the 'chat' thread!!! Hi Kaitlin...welcome to the chat. What's new with you?


I wasn't sure about joining the chat because you all seem to know each other, but I figure the only way to become known is by saying hello.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hey everybody!!!


----------



## jaizei

kaitlink93 said:


> I wasn't sure about joining the chat because you all seem to know each other, but I figure the only way to become known is by saying hello.



It's a lot less creepy than just lurking...


----------



## kaitlink93

jaizei said:


> It's a lot less creepy than just lurking...


I thought so too. You all are very entertaining when work gets slow though.


----------



## AZtortMom

kaitlink93 said:


> Hello


Hi there  *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

jaizei said:


> It's a lot less creepy than just lurking...


----------



## AZtortMom

Killerrookie said:


> Hey everybody!!!


Hi there


----------



## Jacqui

kaitlink93 said:


> Hello


Hi! *sends a big wave*


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh boy! New blood on the 'chat' thread!!! Hi Kaitlin...welcome to the chat. What's new with you?


Blood? On the chat thread? *gets out the clorox*


----------



## Jacqui

kaitlink93 said:


> I wasn't sure about joining the chat because you all seem to know each other, but I figure the only way to become known is by saying hello.


You figured right.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Blood? On the chat thread? *gets out the clorox*


*Hands Jacqui a pair of gloves and a mask*


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> *Hands Jacqui a pair of gloves and a mask*


let the sacrifice begin!


----------



## Jacqui

kaitlink93 said:


> I thought so too. You all are very entertaining when work gets slow though.



Oh, so you saw the picture of Mike that Nick posted the other day...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Oh, so you saw the picture of Mike that Nick posted the other day...


which one?


----------



## kaitlink93

Sacrifice!? I'm too young to die.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

kaitlink93 said:


> Sacrifice!? I'm too young to die.


To be in the pretend chat you have to give us your first born child! I'm sorry its the rules.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *Hands Jacqui a pair of gloves and a mask*


What you expect ME to actually do the cleaning??? No way, I just am in charge of the Clorox. Let's get Steven to do it.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> let the sacrifice begin!


Youngest first!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> To be in the pretend chat you have to give us your first born child! I'm sorry its the rules.


Then what are you doing in here?


----------



## kaitlink93

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> To be in the pretend chat you have to give us your first born child! I'm sorry its the rules.


That's acceptable. I have time before there's any kids I can change my name by then.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Good evening. Did everybody survive school, work, or life?


Survived it with a really rotten headache. Thankfully the house is calm this evening while I'm fixing dinner. 


Alaina made this picture for her daddy. 


Here she is at lunch being a "carrot monster with carrot tusks."


And here she is doing a math activity.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> which one?


there is that, but any of them would work


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> What you expect ME to actually do the cleaning??? No way, I just am in charge of the Clorox. Let's get Steven to do it.


*high fives Jacqui*


----------



## Jacqui

love the fangs


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> To be in the pretend chat you have to give us your first born child! I'm sorry its the rules.


*nodding*


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *nodding*


Then you two have to change all the diapers.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Then what are you doing in here?


We can put a lien on him


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Then you two have to change all the diapers.


Oh no! I'm too old for that!  that's newt's job!  I'm pulling rank!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Oh no! I'm too old for that!  that's newt's job!  I'm pulling rank!


Works for me. Should we warn him about changing a baby boy's diaper?


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> love the fangs


oops, tusks


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> Oh no! I'm too old for that!  that's newt's job!  I'm pulling rank!


nooooo!!! i don't want children!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Works for me. Should we warn him about changing a baby boy's diaper?


*rubbing chin....*


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> nooooo!!! i don't want children!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> nooooo!!! i don't want children!


but your the one who stated the requirement rule.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> nooooo!!! i don't want children!


Think of them as swag.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> but your the one who stated the requirement rule.


ok fine we wont take her first born child!


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> Hey everybody!!!



Hey, Killer!


----------



## Yvonne G

kaitlink93 said:


> I thought so too. You all are very entertaining when work gets slow though.



I know, huh? These people have great sense of humor. I look forward to the 'chat' daily.


----------



## Yvonne G

Monica: ( @Elohi ) May I please have the recipe for that cabbage dish? I love cooked cabbage and really don't have any good recipes for it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> I know, huh? These people have great sense of humor. I look forward to the 'chat' daily.


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Yvonne!


----------



## tortdad

Okay, everyone can relax. The enforcer is here. 

Nick do your homework 

Steven relax after building that enclosed

Ken go eat some bacon

And for the love of God someone make me some cookies!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey what about me? I don't cook cookies so don't ask!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Okay, everyone can relax. The enforcer is here.
> 
> Nick do your homework
> 
> Steven relax after building that enclosed
> 
> Ken go eat some bacon
> 
> And for the love of God someone make me some cookies!


i did all my homework. there is no god.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey mods! Can I be something else other than well known member? Like post master or something . Haha


----------



## smarch

It's official, we get along for tonight at least. And mind you the "grumpy" one too. His name is Niko


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Hey mods! Can I be something else other than well known member? Like post master or something . Haha


yes!!!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i did all my homework. there is no god.


Please don't say that second part .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Please don't say that second part .


why?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone know the species?


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Hey what about me? I don't cook cookies so don't ask!



You come wire me up some extra kitchen lights!


----------



## mike taylor

Haha when?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i did all my homework. there is no god.



Then study mister 1.8 gpa


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Then study mister 1.8 gpa


who needs school?


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Haha when?



Yesterday, like my father always says. What are you good for boy?


----------



## tortdad

Monica... Where are my cookies? Peanut butter and make it snappy


----------



## mike taylor

Wiring stuff up . You got a time machine?


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Wiring stuff up . You got a time machine?


 No so you're late


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs school?



You,
You need school. 
How are you going to be in charge when my generation is ready to step down?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> You,
> You need school.
> How are you going to be in charge when my generation is ready to step down?


the generation after mine?


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> Monica: ( @Elohi ) May I please have the recipe for that cabbage dish? I love cooked cabbage and really don't have any good recipes for it.



Absolutely!
Beirock filling:

1.5-2 lbs of hamburger
1 medium size head of cabbage cored and diced. 
1-1 1/2 yellow onion diced. 
Salt. Pepper. Garlic powder. 
*garlic powder lightly* salt and pepper to taste as it cooks down. 

Brown hamburger in pan, add diced onion as it is partway browned. 

Cook onion and hamburger together until onion softens some and hamburger is near done. 

Add diced cabbage, mix, and cook cabbage down, stirring occasionally. 

As the cabbage cooks down, add seasonings. 

Cook until cabbage is throughly soft. Serve hot by itself, with crescent rolls, or in a bun. 

It's traditionally served baked inside a breaded roll, side of mustard of choice. 

**it is phenomenal served as cold leftovers with mustard drizzled over it**

Additional options:
1) brown hamburger in beer. 
2) add yellow mustard by the tbsp towards the end of cooking to taste. 
3) add a splash of vinegar while working cabbage down.


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> Monica... Where are my cookies? Peanut butter and make it snappy


Do I look like a Keebler elf to you? Hahaha


----------



## Moozillion

smarch said:


> It's official, we get along for tonight at least. And mind you the "grumpy" one too. His name is Niko
> 
> View attachment 120909


This is SO COOL!!! 
Birds are AMAZING animals! You done GOOD!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Elohi said:


> Absolutely!
> Beirock filling:
> 
> 1.5-2 lbs of hamburger
> 1 medium size head of cabbage cored and diced.
> 1-1 1/2 yellow onion diced.
> Salt. Pepper. Garlic powder.
> *garlic powder lightly* salt and pepper to taste as it cooks down.
> 
> Brown hamburger in pan, add diced onion as it is partway browned.
> 
> Cook onion and hamburger together until onion softens some and hamburger is near done.
> 
> Add diced cabbage, mix, and cook cabbage down, stirring occasionally.
> 
> As the cabbage cooks down, add seasonings.
> 
> Cook until cabbage is throughly soft. Serve hot by itself, with crescent rolls, or in a bun.
> 
> It's traditionally served baked inside a breaded roll, side of mustard of choice.
> 
> **it is phenomenal served as cold leftovers with mustard drizzled over it**
> 
> Additional options:
> 1) brown hamburger in beer.
> 2) add yellow mustard by the tbsp towards the end of cooking to taste.
> 3) add a splash of vinegar while working cabbage down.
> View attachment 120912
> 
> View attachment 120913
> 
> View attachment 120914


I've got to make this!!!


----------



## dmmj

Caramel machiatto (upside down), easy whip, kids temp at the starbucks in vons tom.
Sounds yummy.


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> Do I look like a Keebler elf to you? Hahaha



Do you really want me to answer that? Anyone who wears an Atari shirt should know how to bake cookies.


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> Okay, everyone can relax. The enforcer is here.
> 
> Nick do your homework
> 
> Steven relax after building that enclosed
> 
> Ken go eat some bacon
> 
> And for the love of God someone make me some cookies!


10-4 Sir.

So your wife are the only one not listening to you? So you out of cookie??


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Absolutely!
> Beirock filling:
> 
> 1.5-2 lbs of hamburger
> 1 medium size head of cabbage cored and diced.
> 1-1 1/2 yellow onion diced.
> Salt. Pepper. Garlic powder.
> *garlic powder lightly* salt and pepper to taste as it cooks down.
> 
> Brown hamburger in pan, add diced onion as it is partway browned.
> 
> Cook onion and hamburger together until onion softens some and hamburger is near done.
> 
> Add diced cabbage, mix, and cook cabbage down, stirring occasionally.
> 
> As the cabbage cooks down, add seasonings.
> 
> Cook until cabbage is throughly soft. Serve hot by itself, with crescent rolls, or in a bun.
> 
> It's traditionally served baked inside a breaded roll, side of mustard of choice.
> 
> **it is phenomenal served as cold leftovers with mustard drizzled over it**
> 
> Additional options:
> 1) brown hamburger in beer.
> 2) add yellow mustard by the tbsp towards the end of cooking to taste.
> 3) add a splash of vinegar while working cabbage down.
> View attachment 120912
> 
> View attachment 120913
> 
> View attachment 120914



I think I can smell that deliciousness!!!


----------



## puffy137

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning, everyone! How's the weather on the right side of the U.S.? Still snowing? March is supposed to come in like a lion. So far a little breezy, but beautiful, sunny days. 70s/40s Regular spring-like weather. I'm going to try to spend a lot of time outside today. I have lots to do out there.


 
Hi Yvonne , glad to see from your pic that although you live in a hot desert climate you have preserved your complexion. Do you wear a hat outdoors in the sun , or do you slap on Zinc oxide ? I bought tubs of the stuff last time I was in UK . Boots sells it cheap but you have to order it from them , it looks a mess , but much cheaper than those expensive sun block creams . At the beach I couldn't care less what I look like , & my lady friends all fear getting wrinkled up.


----------



## Heather H

Andy made peanut butter pancakes does that count?


----------



## smarch

Moozillion said:


> This is SO COOL!!!
> Birds are AMAZING animals! You done GOOD!!!


He's a friends, and since I'm an animal lover naturally it was a goal to get at least one bird to like me... Never expected that to work in the first day here


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey



Straw is cheaper !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> Straw is cheaper !


what?


----------



## puffy137

That was the retort used when people are affronted by the word , 'HEY'


----------



## puffy137

puffy137 said:


> That was the retort used when people are affronted by the word , 'HEY'



Just a joke , don't take it to heart !!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> Just a joke , don't take it to heart !!!



that hurt my feeling! your terrible!


----------



## puffy137

tweet tweet


----------



## puffy137

Do you know I have to return to the beginning & click on FORUMS before I can see any replies or alerts etc,


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

natural selection.


----------



## puffy137

They look really nasty !


----------



## puffy137

ok I'm off . but I leave you with this picture .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> ok I'm off . but I leave you with this picture .
> View attachment 120918


do you own that goat?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> do you own that goat?


That's a pony


----------



## bouaboua

We been telling him to learn something from school. But he just hold down to his Swag! ! !

How are you Sir??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> That's a pony


same thing!


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> We been telling him to learn something from school. But he just hold down to his Swag! ! !
> 
> How are you Sir??


I'm fine. Thanks for asking.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> same thing!


What????????

That is two different "SPECIES". Just like your torts! ! !


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> same thing!



Goat:


Pony:


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> Goat:
> View attachment 120927
> 
> Pony:
> View attachment 120928


Look the same to me.


----------



## Abdulla6169

It turns out swag boy isn't that smart when it comes to animals after all  JK.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Killerrookie said:


> Look the same to me.


thank you! see another smart person like me is here!


----------



## Killerrookie

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thank you! see another smart person like me is here!


Yea we are pretty smart!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> It turns out swag boy isn't that smart when it comes to animals after all  JK.


i know everything!


----------



## bouaboua

Time to go to sleep. Good night TFO! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Time to go to sleep. Good night TFO! !


night.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thank you! see another smart person like me is here!


Have you ever seen a kid (a "baby" goat) in real life? They look nothing like ponies... I love kids. As a child, I used to love bottle-feeding kids.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Have you ever seen a kid (a "baby" goat) in real life? They look nothing like ponies... I love kids. As a child, I used to love bottle-feeding kids.


a couple of my neighbors own goats.


----------



## Killerrookie

I own a boat


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i know everything!


A measure of how intelligent someone is how much they believe they do not know.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> I own a boat


How often do you go fishing?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i caught a 75 pound sailfish in costa rica 2 years ago.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i caught a 75 pound sailfish in costa rica 2 years ago.


 Congratulations! My family loves fishing, but I don't.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Congratulations! My family loves fishing, but I don't.


why not?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why not?


I prefer watching them do it. I hate sea food...


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes happy Friday morning.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes happy Friday morning.


Morning Sir


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Is it time to go to bed yet?


----------



## Merrick

Happy Fridqy!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I got to go. We've got a real hot job to get finished and the powers that be didn't figure proper man hours to complete it. Sigh...


----------



## mike taylor

Morning!


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Morning!


Morning Sir! *salutes*


----------



## AZtortMom

teen tort said:


> Happy Fridqy!!


Morning *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is it time to go to bed yet?


Yeah right!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning all


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning all


Morning Miss Jacqui*waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> A measure of how intelligent someone is how much they believe they do not know.


Me personally have come to the conclusion that the more I know, the more I realize I don't know jack ****


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> Me personally have come to the conclusion that the more I know, the more I realize I don't know jack ****


That's not true. You know me and Jack **** is my middle name.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Hi Yvonne!



Hi there, lady!!


----------



## Yvonne G

puffy137 said:


> Hi Yvonne , glad to see from your pic that although you live in a hot desert climate you have preserved your complexion. Do you wear a hat outdoors in the sun , or do you slap on Zinc oxide ? I bought tubs of the stuff last time I was in UK . Boots sells it cheap but you have to order it from them , it looks a mess , but much cheaper than those expensive sun block creams . At the beach I couldn't care less what I look like , & my lady friends all fear getting wrinkled up.



No, but I should. I wear a visor because the sun hurts my eyes, and a few years ago I had three skin cancers removed from my face. At that time the doctor told me to stay out of the sun. I wore a hat with a big bill for a few weeks after that, but gradually stopped wearing it. And I've never used any sun screen, ever.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Miss Jacqui*waves*


Feeling better today?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Me personally have come to the conclusion that the more I know, the more I realize I don't know jack ****


But you do know me.


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> How often do you go fishing?


About once a week in the summer and I go around 4


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!!! My goal today is to clean my house like someone is coming over!! I have gotten behind because I think I'm addicted to you guys! So if you see me on, please kick me off! I only have until 10:45 to get it done! 

On your mark, get set, Go!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!! My goal today is to clean my house like someone is coming over!! I have gotten behind because I think I'm addicted to you guys! So if you see me on, please kick me off! I only have until 10:45 to get it done!
> 
> On your mark, get set, Go!!!



That's not nearly enough time. Go!


----------



## Killerrookie

So anyone have plans for Spring Break?!?!?


----------



## Yvonne G

Break? Who gets a break? Same old, same old here every day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, time to turn off the computer and go outside and let the tortoises out, clean up their sheds and give them fresh water. Then I'm going into town to run errands. 

I made a quickie fire in the wood stove to take the chill off the house and I just HATE to leave this nice, warm area. But life calls...


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> So anyone have plans for Spring Break?!?!?



A little desert fun riding dirt bikes and camping. How about you?


----------



## puffy137

Yvonne G said:


> No, but I should. I wear a visor because the sun hurts my eyes, and a few years ago I had three skin cancers removed from my face. At that time the doctor told me to stay out of the sun. I wore a hat with a big bill for a few weeks after that, but gradually stopped wearing it. And I've never used any sun screen, ever.


 
Ouch Yvonne you really should , try to get some zinc oxide, its quite thick white cream , but you need to order it from a chemist. Even Xrays can't penetrate through it . After your run in with cancer you should take more care of yourself !!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!! My goal today is to clean my house like someone is coming over!! I have gotten behind because I think I'm addicted to you guys! So if you see me on, please kick me off! I only have until 10:45 to get it done!
> 
> On your mark, get set, Go!!!


Clean house? What is that evil you talk of? Good luck with getting it done.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> So anyone have plans for Spring Break?!?!?


Why would you want to break spring? It is a nice season.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Break? Who gets a break? Same old, same old here every day.


May is coming...


----------



## Moozillion

bouaboua said:


> What????????
> 
> That is two different "SPECIES". Just like your torts! ! !


I strongly suspect young Newt is just being silly- pulling our leg!


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> I strongly suspect young Newt is just being silly- pulling our leg!


He would do that to us?? I am just so shocked by the entire idea.


----------



## Jacqui

Hello Mooz, how is your day going?


----------



## puffy137

I can't say ,'Morning' cos its 8 pm here , but Howdy to Mooz, Jacqui, Yvonne , & everyone else who is with us in spirit


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> A little desert fun riding dirt bikes and camping. How about you?


Well I just ordered lots of reptile supplies and I'm planning on heading to the rodeo to watch Blake Shelton.


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> Why would you want to break spring? It is a nice season.


 haha


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> Well I just ordered lots of reptile supplies and I'm planning on heading to the rodeo to watch Blake Shelton.



I have a huge crush on Blake and I don't even listen to country music! I watch him on The Voice. Have fun!!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Clean house? What is that evil you talk of? Good luck with getting it done.


It is evil!! I will work my butt and have it looking really good and the time my husband gets home it looks like I did nothing all day!! 
I always get in a fight with the vacuum cleaner! I swear that cord is going to kill me one day!


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> It is evil!! I will work my butt and have it looking really good and the time my husband gets home it looks like I did nothing all day!!
> I always get in a fight with the vacuum cleaner! I swear that cord is going to kill me one day!


I hate cleaning and the worst part about it is the next day it's all dirty again!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> I hate cleaning and the worst part about it is the next day it's all dirty again!!!!!



I know!! Our kitchen island is the dumping ground and the next morning it looks like a bomb went off.


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> I know!! Our kitchen island is the dumping ground and the next morning it looks like a bomb went off.


Same here!!! I have a eating problem at night so I go downstairs and pig out and the next morning I go down and it's all dirty!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> Hello Mooz, how is your day going?


Fine, thanks!
Can't do much but it's a gorgeous sunny day! I found some sow thistle to feed Elsa- it's her favorite, and I love hand feeding it to her.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Well I just ordered lots of reptile supplies and I'm planning on heading to the rodeo to watch Blake Shelton.



I'd like to see him.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> It is evil!! I will work my butt and have it looking really good and the time my husband gets home it looks like I did nothing all day!!
> I always get in a fight with the vacuum cleaner! I swear that cord is going to kill me one day!



lol My vacuum and I have a love hate relationships too. I think it should be able to suck up 5the dirt and hair better then it does, it thinks once it does it should get it stuck partway along it's tubes.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> I hate cleaning and the worst part about it is the next day it's all dirty again!!!!!



Next day? Here with the critters, if it last for five minutes your doing good.


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> I'd like to see him.


I do have a extra ticket!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> Fine, thanks!
> Can't do much but it's a gorgeous sunny day! I found some sow thistle to feed Elsa- it's her favorite, and I love hand feeding it to her.



Sounds like a wonderful way to be spending your day.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> I do have a extra ticket!!!



Well dang, you should have said something sooner. lol


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> Well dang, you should have said something sooner. lol


Well it's next week haha!


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> I can't say ,'Morning' cos its 8 pm here , but Howdy to Mooz, Jacqui, Yvonne , & everyone else who is with us in spirit



Good evening Puffy. How was your day?


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Well it's next week haha!



ahhh this is what your doing on your spring break. There are quite a few singers I would love to see in person, but I am too cheap for those ticket prices.


----------



## Killerrookie

True I'm also gonna see my fav Alan Jackson


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> True I'm also gonna see my fav Alan Jackson



That too, would be a nice one.


----------



## Jacqui

I am sitting here having a brain blank, trying to remember the name of a fruit tree. It's one TerryO can raise, but mine never fruit. Frustrating!


----------



## Jacqui

Got it, fig! lol


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I am sitting here having a brain blank, trying to remember the name of a fruit tree. It's one TerryO can raise, but mine never fruit. Frustrating!



Kumquat?


----------



## Momof4

Off to see my 5th grader in his band concert and dentist. Have a nice afternoon everyone!


----------



## puffy137

Jacqui said:


> Good evening Puffy. How was your day?



Hello Jacqui, It was fine thanks . I saw a lovely hibiscus on Odin'sGMA, here, thought I'd go I see if I could get one. No luck , but I came back with 4 flowering bougainvilleas, 2 pink & 2 mauve. Didn't mean to spend that much , they were $ 15 each . So now I shall blame it all on the Tortoise Forum . lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> May is coming...




***tune in the "Jaws" theme song here***

For those of you who don't know, Jacqui, Steven, Irene and I are flying to Oregon in May to visit Ken and Maggie. I'm really not looking forward to being away from the house/animals, or travelling. It's a very stressful thing for me to contemplate.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> ***tune in the "Jaws" theme song here***
> 
> For those of you who don't know, Jacqui, Steven, Irene and I are flying to Oregon in May to visit Ken and Maggie. I'm really not looking forward to being away from the house/animals, or travelling. It's a very stressful thing for me to contemplate.



Being with strangers is where my stress is coming from. lol Yet, who could pass up such a meeting?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Off to see my 5th grader in his band concert and dentist. Have a nice afternoon everyone!



Bye! Drive safely and no breakdowns.


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> Hello Jacqui, It was fine thanks . I saw a lovely hibiscus on Odin'sGMA, here, thought I'd go I see if I could get one. No luck , but I came back with 4 flowering bougainvilleas, 2 pink & 2 mauve. Didn't mean to spend that much , they were $ 15 each . So now I shall blame it all on the Tortoise Forum . lol



Hey we are good to lay blame on. lol Plants are so hard to pass up aren't they (says the woman who just got off of ebay to buy a few... including the fig.  )


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> Hey we are good to lay blame on. lol Plants are so hard to pass up aren't they (says the woman who just got off of ebay to buy a few... including the fig.  )


I just bought 5000 seeds of elephant grass because of you guys haha!!!


----------



## puffy137

I


Yvonne G said:


> ***tune in the "Jaws" theme song here***
> 
> For those of you who don't know, Jacqui, Steven, Irene and I are flying to Oregon in May to visit Ken and Maggie. I'm really not looking forward to being away from the house/animals, or travelling. It's a very stressful thing for me to contemplate.


Can you get a house sitter for while your gone Yvonne ? & is Maggie your sister or is Ken's wife another Maggie ?


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> I just bought 5000 seeds of elephant grass because of you guys haha!!!



5,000??? boy that's a bunch.


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> 5,000??? boy that's a bunch.


Well I'm planning to put it all on my land haha I'm just planning ahead of things and stuff


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> I
> 
> Can you get a house sitter for while your gone Yvonne ? & is Maggie your sister or is Ken's wife another Maggie ?



Ken's wife is beautiful Karen. Maggie is Yvonne's evil sister. Just kidding Maggie. *moves away from the keyboard and out of reach of Maggie's refenge*


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Well I'm planning to put it all on my land haha I'm just planning ahead of things and stuff



The rest of us only got the 50 seeds. lol


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> The rest of us only got the 50 seeds. lol


Oh lol well I just like spending on my tortoises!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yeah I am kinda cheap.


----------



## Killerrookie

I just spent like 5000 on more tortoise supply this week and I'm so excited to get all of it!!!! I love opening boxes and seeing everything I get haha


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> Yeah I am kinda cheap.


Haha nah you spend tons of money on your torts!!! You just don't know it!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

*Refugee*
I'm changed.
I've seen suffering,
I know the starless nights
Being lost,
At the mercy of the dark.

I know the faces 
Of the waiting people
Homeless, grieving, begging for mercy.
The cold winds roar,
They shudder,
Nature is heartless.

The harshest of times, 
Aren't as harsh as this.
I say:
"God protect them, 
for You are The All-Merciful, 
The All-Compassionate."

I wrote this. Criticism welcomed.


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> *Refugee*
> I'm changed.
> I've seen suffering,
> I know the starless nights
> Being lost,
> At the mercy of the dark.
> 
> I know the faces
> Of the waiting people
> Homeless, grieving, begging for mercy.
> The cold winds roar,
> They shudder,
> Nature is heartless.
> 
> The harshest of times,
> Aren't as harsh as this.
> I say:
> "God protect them,
> for You are The All-Merciful,
> The All-Compassionate."
> 
> I wrote this. Criticism welcomed.


I like it!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Haha nah you spend tons of money on your torts!!! You just don't know it!!!



I wish I had tons of money to spend on them. I have the time and the space, just not the money, so things get done very very slowly and cheaply.


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> I wish I had tons of money to spend on them. I have the time and the space, just not the money, so things get done very very slowly and cheaply.


 money doesn't really matter as long as your torts are healthy and happy


----------



## Jacqui

It's not the money as such, it's having the supplies to do more building of larger, better enclosures.


----------



## Killerrookie

I don't spend much money on building supply I just grab the extra wood and rocks that the construction workers are gonna throw away I ask for it and they give me them!!! Only thing I spent on is substrate and cleaning supply.


----------



## taza

Well today is my Sunday. I just moved my tortoise's enclosure upstairs to my livingroom. My niece used to live on my main floor but moved out so I moved upstairs. I put all new coco coir in enclosure but set it up exactly the way it was before so hopefully it won't stress her out. Its going to be so nice to spend more time watching her I have missed that for two months. It was quite a chore to do by myself, I had to use a trolley to pull it up the stairs drag it through the snow to the front door hull it up four more stairs to find the front door locked, ugg!!!. Well she is eating now so I guess all is well.


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like a lot of work! Will be well worth it for more observation time.


----------



## Elohi

Cold leftover Beirock filling. MY FAVE.


----------



## bouaboua

Moozillion said:


> I strongly suspect young Newt is just being silly- pulling our leg!


Our Newt like to be 100% correct, and know at all and at all the time. this is a child's behavior. Only adults will admit we made silly mistake like what he misidentify the pony as a goat. I was also need to look at it very close twice to guess what it is of that photo.

Pulling our leg or not are fine with me. Newt just open another door for me to call him "newt"........sorry!!! Not Newt but "Nick" again!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Moozillion said:


> I strongly suspect young Newt is just being silly- pulling our leg!


And like I said. You are just too kind.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> ***tune in the "Jaws" theme song here***
> 
> For those of you who don't know, Jacqui, Steven, Irene and I are flying to Oregon in May to visit Ken and Maggie. I'm really not looking forward to being away from the house/animals, or travelling. It's a very stressful thing for me to contemplate.



Your all going to have a fun time!!! 
We better see lots of selfies and pics!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Your all going to have a fun time!!!
> We better see lots of selfies and pics!!!


but none showing me.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> View attachment 120958
> 
> Cold leftover Beirock filling. MY FAVE.


Is a beirock like a runza?


----------



## bouaboua

This is 4 weeks ago.........!!!





*This is after four weeks of love and labor.......And a little woman's touch! ! ! !*


----------



## mike taylor

If 50 seeds was 8.00 $ how much did you pay for 5000 ? 40, 000 $ is not the right answer! Haha


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> If 50 seeds was 8.00 $ how much did you pay for 5000 ? 40, 000 $ is not the right answer! Haha


Well 1400 seeds were 8 dollars for me.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Well 1400 seeds were 8 dollars for me.


Why?


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> Why?


It just said 8 dollars plus shipping and handling. Idk why it was that cheap


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> but none showing me.



No one is judging! I know the feeling though, I never take pics but come on, we love you and really don't care what you look like! You know we all judge ourselves way to harshly!


----------



## mike taylor

Killerrookie said:


> Well 1400 seeds were 8 dollars for me.


Man we got screwed!


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> No one is judging! I know the feeling though, I never take pics but come on, we love you and really don't care what you look like! You know we all judge ourselves way to harshly!


Yeah what she said! Chicken!


----------



## kaitlink93

Yvonne G said:


> ***tune in the "Jaws" theme song here***
> 
> For those of you who don't know, Jacqui, Steven, Irene and I are flying to Oregon in May to visit Ken and Maggie. I'm really not looking forward to being away from the house/animals, or travelling. It's a very stressful thing for me to contemplate.


Oregon is beautiful I've lived here my whole life.


----------



## Momof4

I lived in Bend for about a year and it was gorgeous!!


----------



## Momof4

At the dentist for the 2nd time today! My daughter is getting another cavity filled. 
Poor thing, I think she has had at least a dozen in her 9 years! She is just prone to them. My son has never had any.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Man we got screwed!



and not the nice way


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yeah what she said! Chicken!


Yep and I admit it.


----------



## Jacqui

kaitlink93 said:


> Oregon is beautiful I've lived here my whole life.


I loved the little of it I got to see while trucking.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> At the dentist for the 2nd time today! My daughter is getting another cavity filled.
> Poor thing, I think she has had at least a dozen in her 9 years! She is just prone to them. My son has never had any.


poor kid.


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> *Refugee*
> I'm changed.
> I've seen suffering,
> I know the starless nights
> Being lost,
> At the mercy of the dark.
> 
> I know the faces
> Of the waiting people
> Homeless, grieving, begging for mercy.
> The cold winds roar,
> They shudder,
> Nature is heartless.
> 
> The harshest of times,
> Aren't as harsh as this.
> I say:
> "God protect them,
> for You are The All-Merciful,
> The All-Compassionate."
> 
> I wrote this. Criticism welcomed.


Very powerful- strong imagery!!! You are very good!


----------



## Yvonne G

puffy137 said:


> I
> 
> Can you get a house sitter for while your gone Yvonne ? & is Maggie your sister or is Ken's wife another Maggie ?



My daughter doesn't live too far from me. She's my animal sitter for if I'm ever gone. Ken's wife is Karen. Maggie is a separate person, my sister.


----------



## Elohi

Today she wrote her name with a visual aid. Tomorrow we will try again from memory and see how she does. She also wrote mommy but I didn't get a picture of that. This kid is so much fun. <3


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## juli11

Hey


----------



## bouaboua

Hey


----------



## juli11

It's 0.44 o'clock in the night I'm watching tv very boring


----------



## mike taylor

HEY YOU GUYS!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

im bored.


----------



## mike taylor

Well nail yourself together and make a tortoise enclosure . Haha


----------



## juli11

It's 0.44 in the night I think that this time is not the right time for buy building enclosures


----------



## Killerrookie

Hey guys!!!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> HEY YOU GUYS!


Baby....Ruth??


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Hey guys!!!


What up killer


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening everyone


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> What up killer


Nothing much just here to chat


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## jaizei

hey


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm really bored.


----------



## jaizei

Then do something


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Then do something


theres nothing to do!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. Sorry, I stopped at 87 posts to go. I left the house before 5:00 am, and got home just before 7:00 pm. Im whooped. And my honey is sick in bed not knowing I'm even home : ( and I've got to work tomorrow and possibly Sunday as well.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. Sorry, I stopped at 87 posts to go. I left the house before 5:00 am, and got home just before 7:00 pm. Im whooped. And my honey is sick in bed not knowing I'm even home : ( and I've got to work tomorrow and possibly Sunday as well.


that sucks.


----------



## Elohi

Look mom, I found a rock.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> Look mom, I found a rock.
> View attachment 120987


did you tell him not to put things he finds on the ground in his mouth?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that sucks.


But I have lots of tortoises...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But I have lots of tortoises...


tortoises are awesome!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But I have lots of tortoises...


Granted I only saw the indoor tortoises tonight.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Granted I only saw the indoor tortoises tonight.


. do you have any turtles?


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. Sorry, I stopped at 87 posts to go. I left the house before 5:00 am, and got home just before 7:00 pm. Im whooped. And my honey is sick in bed not knowing I'm even home : ( and I've got to work tomorrow and possibly Sunday as well.


Hope Karen feels better. Sorry you have to work.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. Sorry, I stopped at 87 posts to go. I left the house before 5:00 am, and got home just before 7:00 pm. Im whooped. And my honey is sick in bed not knowing I'm even home : ( and I've got to work tomorrow and possibly Sunday as well.


Stink


----------



## Jacqui

Give Karen our best wishes for a speedy recovery, please.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> . do you have any turtles?


All my reptiles are turtles.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> All my reptiles are turtles.


DO YOU OWN ANY AQUATIC SHELLED CREATURES?


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> All my reptiles are turtles.


Smart butt


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And you know how some people get kinda grumpy when they're sick...?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> DO YOU OWN ANY QUATIC SHELLED CREATURES?


Nope


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And you know how some people get kinda grumpy when they're sick...?


Especially men.


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> Especially men.


Worse then children most of the time. ;D


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Worse then children most of the time. ;D


----------



## mike taylor

I don't like being messed with when I'm sick . I know how to take my meds . Don't keep asking! Haha


----------



## Heather H

So quiet


----------



## puffy137

Q) Did you wake up grumpy this morning ??
A) No I let him sleep !!!


----------



## Heather H

puffy137 said:


> Q) Did you wake up grumpy this morning ??
> A) No I let him sleep !!!


Cute


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> Especially men.


Girls are worse


----------



## bouaboua

Airport again tonight!

Back to Asia again. Good night TFO. Sweet dream.

And God bless!


----------



## Heather H

bouaboua said:


> Airport again tonight!
> 
> Back to Asia again. Good night TFO. Sweet dream.
> 
> And God bless!


Safe travels


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning Chat.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning Chat.


its almost 4. I'm bored and tired theres nothing to do!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm getting ready for work…


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning Chat.


Morning Sir


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Morning Nick


----------



## tortdad

Good morning TFO'ers. This is the first Saturday I've had off in a while; it was so nice sleeping in until 7:00 

My mother in law is coming arriving late tonight so my wife has me cleaning, soon paint touch up, and hanging some shelves. Why are you ladies so obsessed with making sure everything is just right when mommy comes for a visit? She's spent the past 2 or 3 weeks doing all kinds of little decoration projects.


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm getting ready for work…


Working on Saturday??? Bummer.


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Good morning TFO'ers. This is the first Saturday I've had off in a while; it was so nice sleeping in until 7:00
> 
> My mother in law is coming arriving late tonight so my wife has me cleaning, soon paint touch up, and hanging some shelves. Why are you ladies so obsessed with making sure everything is just right when mommy comes for a visit? She's spent the past 2 or 3 weeks doing all kinds of little decoration projects.


Morning
I can relate to your wife 
I have a friend coming by to pick me up for the day and I spent the day cleaning the house yesterday. Meanwhile my husband just looked at me like I was crazy woman. He just said, just tell her the house is under construction *eye roll*


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Airport again tonight!
> 
> Back to Asia again. Good night TFO. Sweet dream.
> 
> And God bless!


 Already?


----------



## Jacqui

I too, have to get the place as clean as possible. I think it is one reason I dislike holidays and company.


----------



## Jacqui

Going to be another nice day here, so it's back to cutting down dead weeds and all those bushes and volunteer trees. Have fun.


----------



## Yvonne G

Gosh, Steven...it seems like you hardly had any time home at all. How long will you be gone this time?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Already?


Yep!!!!

Got to make few dollar to feed my torts!!!。 Praise the Lord that I still have job! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Gosh, Steven...it seems like you hardly had any time home at all. How long will you be gone this time?


Only three weeks this time. Then home for another three week. Then another three week in Asia........Then come back to have our trip together! ! ! ! !


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Only three weeks this time. Then home for another three week. Then another three week in Asia........Then come back to have our trip together! ! ! ! !



Safe travels, my husband goes to China for weeks at a time too! he leaves after Easter.


----------



## Momof4

Good Morning!! 
I went to the SDTTS meeting and listened to Jerry Fife talk about his trip to the Galapagos Islands. It was a great slide show. He showed us an arial view of his property in AZ and the story of how he started his breeding program. He was very engaging and I enjoyed it. I would definitely go to more meetings in the future. 

How is everyone?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Safe travels, my husband goes to China for weeks at a time too! he leaves after Easter.


I am snoopy, can you tell us what he does?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I am snoopy, can you tell us what he does?



We own a small sales and marketing co. We sell items to SAMs, Costco and Wal Mart.


----------



## bouaboua

Not going any where today. My flight are over sold. I took the deal of $1000 dollar voucher plus the hotel and meals to gave up my seat assignment for today's flight.

So I'm in a cheap hotel near the airport. Airline are really cheap nowadays, they have me in the Hilton before. But I'm content......Only thing missing are few torts to keep me company. 

Sorry Honey: I miss you too.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Not going any where today. My flight are over sold. I took the deal of $1000 dollar voucher plus the hotel and meals to gave up my seat assignment for today's flight.
> 
> So I'm in a cheap hotel near the airport. Airline are really cheap nowadays, they have me in the Hilton before. But I'm content......Only thing missing are few torts to keep me company.
> 
> Sorry Honey: I miss you too.


why is your wife not on the tortoise forums?


----------



## leigti

It is finally warm enough to put a tortoise and Boxturtle outside today. Air temperature is 60 but my temperature gun says 75 on the ground in the enclosure. It is nice to let them get some natural UVB.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> It is finally warm enough to put a tortoise and Boxturtle outside today. Air temperature is 60 but my temperature gun says 75 on the ground in the enclosure. It is nice to let them get some natural UVB.


the greenhouse is 95 right now.


----------



## bouaboua

She is very shy!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> She is very shy!!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the greenhouse is 95 right now.


Too hot for me.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Too hot for me.


the grass outside it beginning to die spring is over.


----------



## leigti

Spring hasn't even started here yet.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

COOL!


----------



## leigti

Yuck


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Yuck


how? those tattoos look amazing!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, groan...

This a.m. when I was propping open the Aldabran tortoise's shed door, I accidentally knocked over the cinderblock and it landed on the top of my foot. It was the kind of shocking hurt that you get when you bang your elbow - like your crazy bone? Anyway, after the initial hurt, there was no more pain or discomfort. I worked outside for a few hours, came in and ate then sat in my recliner for an hour or so reading. Oh My Lord In Heaven!!!!!!! When I got up just now my whole leg is aching. I can barely stand the pain. There is no swelling or bruising, but oh my the pain!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, groan...
> 
> This a.m. when I was propping open the Aldabran tortoise's shed door, I accidentally knocked over the cinderblock and it landed on the top of my foot. It was the kind of shocking hurt that you get when you bang your elbow - like your crazy bone? Anyway, after the initial hurt, there was no more pain or discomfort. I worked outside for a few hours, came in and ate then sat in my recliner for an hour or so reading. Oh My Lord In Heaven!!!!!!! When I got up just now my whole leg is aching. I can barely stand the pain. There is no swelling or bruising, but oh my the pain!!!


that sucks! do you think you might have broken anything in your foot?


----------



## leigti

Man that stinks :-( elevate The foot and put ice on it. not really much else you can do.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how? those tattoos look amazing!


Nice artwork but I just don't like tattoos.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## leigti

I like the green one


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah...I don't like tattoos either. I don't 'get' it.

Ice, huh? I was considering heat, but I'll go with your suggestion. I doubt anything is broken, as I can squeeze all over my foot and there's no sharp pain anywhere. But my whole leg is aching.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## leigti

Yes ice. You're always put ice on right after an injury. It's good that it's not swollen or bruised. I smashed my finger between two cinderblocks once, my finger was purple for two weeks. Luckily I had sick leather work gloves on or I would've cut the end of my finger off. I didn't even say any bad words  at least not while I was outside.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Yes ice. You're always put ice on right after an injury. It's good that it's not swollen or bruised. I smashed my finger between two cinderblocks once, my finger was purple for two weeks. Luckily I had sick leather work gloves on or I would've cut the end of my finger off. I didn't even say any bad words  at least not while I was outside.


once i dropped a rock on my bare foot and my big toe nail was torn completely off


----------



## leigti

I meant thick gloves. I have bronchitis and laryngitis, it's a wonder Siri can understand anything I say. I am exhausted, maybe I'll take a nap after I see how the critters are doing outside.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> once i dropped a rock on my bare foot and my big toe nail was torn completely off


Ouch!


----------



## bouaboua

I hope nothing serious Yvonne. Did BO and SO come over and comforting you when that happen??


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah...I don't like tattoos either. I don't 'get' it.
> 
> Ice, huh? I was considering heat, but I'll go with your suggestion. I doubt anything is broken, as I can squeeze all over my foot and there's no sharp pain anywhere. But my whole leg is aching.


 Always ice for the 1st 48hrs, keep it elevated an take Motrin. Heat after a few days as heat increases blood flow which will increase swelling.


----------



## Heather H

Hope it gets better quickly yvonne


----------



## Elohi

Ouch Yvonne! I sure hope it's not broken. How it is now?


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Ouch Yvonne! I sure hope it's not broken. How it is now?



It's almost more pain than I can endure! There is no comfortable way to have it. Laying back in the recliner with pillows on the foot part offers no relief. I've taken one Bayer Back and Body, but I'm not a pill person. I'll give this a chance to work, then take a couple of aspirin and see if that works. I'm using my umbrella as a cane. I can't put any pressure on it to walk. 

I know, I know...what a baby, huh? Here we have two members who have undergone some pretty drastic surgery and haven't complained nearly as much as I have.

I'm going to go elevate my leg and take a nap.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> It's almost more pain than I can endure! There is no comfortable way to have it. Laying back in the recliner with pillows on the foot part offers no relief. I've taken one Bayer Back and Body, but I'm not a pill person. I'll give this a chance to work, then take a couple of aspirin and see if that works. I'm using my umbrella as a cane. I can't put any pressure on it to walk.
> 
> I know, I know...what a baby, huh? Here we have two members who have undergone some pretty drastic surgery and haven't complained nearly as much as I have.
> 
> I'm going to go elevate my leg and take a nap.


Oh snap. You may need to have it looked it. Sorry it's hurting so much.


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, groan...
> 
> This a.m. when I was propping open the Aldabran tortoise's shed door, I accidentally knocked over the cinderblock and it landed on the top of my foot. It was the kind of shocking hurt that you get when you bang your elbow - like your crazy bone? Anyway, after the initial hurt, there was no more pain or discomfort. I worked outside for a few hours, came in and ate then sat in my recliner for an hour or so reading. Oh My Lord In Heaven!!!!!!! When I got up just now my whole leg is aching. I can barely stand the pain. There is no swelling or bruising, but oh my the pain!!!


Oh no! I hope it's not broken  I would have it looked at.


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> It's almost more pain than I can endure! There is no comfortable way to have it. Laying back in the recliner with pillows on the foot part offers no relief. I've taken one Bayer Back and Body, but I'm not a pill person. I'll give this a chance to work, then take a couple of aspirin and see if that works. I'm using my umbrella as a cane. I can't put any pressure on it to walk.
> 
> I know, I know...what a baby, huh? Here we have two members who have undergone some pretty drastic surgery and haven't complained nearly as much as I have.
> 
> I'm going to go elevate my leg and take a nap.


NO ASPRIN. Aspirin is a blood thinner and can make it worse. Tylenol, Advil, or Aleve all reduce inflammation. If you hit the very top where there is a rise in your foot there is a bundle of nerves there. I agree it should be looked at.  feel better soon


----------



## Momof4

Oh no!! Seriously Yvonne you really should go in! Cinder blocks are so heavy!! As if you didn't know. 
I can feel the pain all the way over here! Can someone drive you?


----------



## Jacqui

Geesh, I leave for a few hours and look what Yvonne goes and done did to herself.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey! @tortdad give me a call . We've got two hogs bro!


----------



## Momof4

Ain't that the truth!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Ain't that the truth!
> View attachment 121126


umm.....


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> umm.....


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> It's almost more pain than I can endure! There is no comfortable way to have it. Laying back in the recliner with pillows on the foot part offers no relief. I've taken one Bayer Back and Body, but I'm not a pill person. I'll give this a chance to work, then take a couple of aspirin and see if that works. I'm using my umbrella as a cane. I can't put any pressure on it to walk.
> 
> I know, I know...what a baby, huh? Here we have two members who have undergone some pretty drastic surgery and haven't complained nearly as much as I have.
> 
> I'm going to go elevate my leg and take a nap.


Yvonne, you are NO baby! 
I agree with the others- pain like that needs to be medically assessed.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


>


what the **** did i just watch???????


----------



## Jacqui

It has been neat here lately, every time I step outside it seems the sky is filled with flock after flock of geese winging their way pass. Love hearing their honking.


----------



## mike taylor

jaizei said:


>


I love that band! They are awesome!


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


>


that was...just...sooooo, uh...WEIRD.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what the **** did i just watch???????


Looks
like Cowboy Ken's family.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> It's almost more pain than I can endure! There is no comfortable way to have it. Laying back in the recliner with pillows on the foot part offers no relief. I've taken one Bayer Back and Body, but I'm not a pill person. I'll give this a chance to work, then take a couple of aspirin and see if that works. I'm using my umbrella as a cane. I can't put any pressure on it to walk.
> 
> I know, I know...what a baby, huh? Here we have two members who have undergone some pretty drastic surgery and haven't complained nearly as much as I have.
> 
> I'm going to go elevate my leg and take a nap.


 Don't be stubborn and have it looked at. If you have pain like that then it's most likely broken. You have several small bones that make up a foot.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Ain't that the truth!
> View attachment 121126


Totally the truth


----------



## Momof4

I think Yvonne is napping. Hope she's ok.


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> NO ASPRIN. Aspirin is a blood thinner and can make it worse. Tylenol, Advil, or Aleve all reduce inflammation. If you hit the very top where there is a rise in your foot there is a bundle of nerves there. I agree it should be looked at.  feel better soon


Agreed. No aspirin. Go get it looked at.


----------



## Jacqui

The bad thing with the coming of spring, is our bald eagles will leave.  I only get to enjoy them during cold weather. Today, as I sat on top of the hill calling Jeff, I enjoyed several minutes of wonder watching one circling overhead


----------



## Jacqui

I just realized, I have no clocks to set back.  My only clock is on the phone and it sets itself.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I think Yvonne is napping. Hope she's ok.


Or reading a book or watching TV.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I just realized, I have no clocks to set back.  My only clock is on the phone and it sets itself.



Truck?


----------



## Elohi

Aww man, the app is broken.


----------



## mike taylor

Not having any problems here .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello



What's going on Nicky?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> What's going on Nicky?


I'm really bored


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

in the last year i have gained 40 pounds, damn I'm fat


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm really bored


Newt, you are responsible for your feelings. Honest.


----------



## Momof4

You don't play sports Nick?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Newt, you are responsible for your feelings. Honest.


Unless bacon is involved, then it's the bacon responsible for your happiness.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Unless bacon is involved, then it's the bacon responsible for your happiness.


Although I've now confused myself. Karen cooked dinner, and it involved bacon. So is Karen responsible for me being happy for cooking the Bacon, or is it the Bacon?


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> Aww man, the app is broken.
> View attachment 121137


My Is busted too


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> You don't play sports Nick?


sport involve exercise and i don't like that.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Newt, you are responsible for your feelings. Honest.


how?


----------



## Elohi

Holy crap. My 3 yr old is grasping low number multiplication because of skip counting. *mind blown*


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Truck?


nope


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Although I've now confused myself. Karen cooked dinner, and it involved bacon. So is Karen responsible for me being happy for cooking the Bacon, or is it the Bacon?


It is a split decision.


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Although I've now confused myself. Karen cooked dinner, and it involved bacon. So is Karen responsible for me being happy for cooking the Bacon, or is it the Bacon?


Karen is the reason. Bacon is just an added benefit


----------



## Heather H

Did Yvonne come back on?


----------



## Elohi

Heather H said:


> Did Yvonne come back on?


I don't think so. :0/
I hope her foot is less painful.


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> I don't think so. :0/
> I hope her foot is less painful.


Can someone call n check on her?


----------



## Elohi

Anyone have her number?


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> Anyone have her number?


Not me


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> Anyone have her number?



@maggie3fan i think she might.


----------



## Heather H

Hey if I post....someone call and check on Yvonne g . And it gets reported maybe a mod will see it ?????what do you guys think?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Hey if I post....someone call and check on Yvonne g . And it gets reported maybe a mod will see it ?????what do you guys think?


why would it get reported?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

don't older people go to bed really early? my grandmother goes to bed at 7.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> don't older people go to bed really early? my grandmother goes to bed at 7.


She's not old but she may be sleeping


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> She's not old but she may be sleeping


i didn't say old! i said older!


----------



## Momof4

Maybe she went to Urgent Care and can't post right now


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Maybe she went to Urgent Care and can't post right now


i think you guys are over reacting! she's probably just sleeping!


----------



## Elohi

I hope she called it a night and is sleeping but I bet that foot needs looked at.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i didn't say old! i said older!


Oops you are right  sorry


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm home alone and one of my brothers friends just randomly came into my house!


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm home alone and one of my brothers friends just randomly came into my house!


Scary and rude


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm home alone and one of my brothers friends just randomly came into my house!



Not cool!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm home alone and one of my brothers friends just randomly came into my house!


Call the cops  that will teach him.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Call the cops  that will teach him.


its ok my brother home now.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm home alone and one of my brothers friends just randomly came into my house!


 If that happens in my neck of the woods you leave in a body bag.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> If that happens in my neck of the woods you leave in a body bag.


we don't own a gun.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> we don't own a gun.


We keep a few pistols in biometric safes so we can defend our family and home.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Anyone have her number?


I do


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> Hey if I post....someone call and check on Yvonne g . And it gets reported maybe a mod will see it ?????what do you guys think?


Not seeing why she should be called though. Call me dense.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning everybody.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Morning everybody.



Good morning. How's Jeffs ankle doing?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Good morning. How's Jeffs ankle doing?


Still hurts of course and is all purple from the ankle bone to toe tips. He is just hobbling away. 

Plans for your day? How is your Mom?


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Still hurts of course and is all purple from the ankle bone to toe tips. He is just hobbling away.
> 
> Plans for your day? How is your Mom?



Big plans for the day. 

Mom got out of the hospital Thursday and two my my aunts flew in to help take care of her for 2 weeks so they can make sure she's back on her feet. 

My mother in law is in town and so is her sister and her sisters two little girls. My MIL sister has a son who lives about 30 mins from me so they drive from AZ to houston together. 

My son turns 13 this week so today we are having a party at the house with all the family members. It will be nice to combine my family with my wife's to have party. This is the 1st time we've had both family's together. Hers is from Arizona and mines from Virginia. 

The party's at 3 so we've got to get busy. There's floors to clean, carrot cake to make, I bought 20 pounds of chicken wings and made 4 different sauces, homemade fire roasted salsa and a few other things to make. 

All and all just a laid back Sunday for me. What about you?


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow! Thank you all for your concern. Makes me feel like an even bigger baby!!

The cinder block was standing up on end. I tip it forward then move the aldabran shed door behind it, then tip it back. Well, my fingers slipped and the cinderblock tipped over and landed on the top of my foot. It felt like burning nerve endings - about 10 times worse than when you smack your elbow. So, it didn't bother me all the rest of the morning, but after I had been sitting down for an hour or so, it started to throb. Then my whole leg started to ache. I wasn't able to put weight on it at all. It was VERY painful, almost more than I could bear. I took a Bayer back and body and the pain started to subside. But I was incapacitated the whole rest of the day. 

I must have bruised all the nerves in the top of my foot. But today there isn't even a vestige of discomfort. It's like it never happened.

So, thank you all for worrying about me, but I guess I was just being a big baby. All better!

I've got a tree guy coming over later today to cut down the pepper tree in the box turtle yard. The trunk is about 3' in diameter. I had it topped a few months ago, so it's not all that tall - maybe about 40'. So once I get my act together this a.m. I have to go out there and try to find as many box turtles as I can and move them out of their yard to safety.

Then I'm going to use the Weedeater on the back yard. I've got some sort of grass growing back there that grows as you watch it. From one day to the next, I swear, it grows two inches. And right now it's up to my ankles. Too bad a grazer doesn't live back there.

We're having beautiful spring weather here in Central California. Love, love, love it!!!


----------



## bouaboua

I'm glad that you all better now,. Weather are very nice also in Northern California. My wife and all our torts are very happy.


----------



## bouaboua

This is DFW this morning.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning everybody.


Morning Jacqui


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hello.


----------



## tortdad

Well, the salsa is made, 1st layer of cake is baked.. Now it's time to make the wing sauces.


----------



## Abdulla6169

_GOOD NIGHT. _


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Well, the salsa is made, 1st layer of cake is baked.. Now it's time to make the wing sauces.


YUM! Have a great celebration  (I don't know what that's for, I haven't read the chat recently).


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! Thank you all for your concern. Makes me feel like an even bigger baby!!
> 
> The cinder block was standing up on end. I tip it forward then move the aldabran shed door behind it, then tip it back. Well, my fingers slipped and the cinderblock tipped over and landed on the top of my foot. It felt like burning nerve endings - about 10 times worse than when you smack your elbow. So, it didn't bother me all the rest of the morning, but after I had been sitting down for an hour or so, it started to throb. Then my whole leg started to ache. I wasn't able to put weight on it at all. It was VERY painful, almost more than I could bear. I took a Bayer back and body and the pain started to subside. But I was incapacitated the whole rest of the day.
> 
> I must have bruised all the nerves in the top of my foot. But today there isn't even a vestige of discomfort. It's like it never happened.
> 
> So, thank you all for worrying about me, but I guess I was just being a big baby. All better!
> 
> I've got a tree guy coming over later today to cut down the pepper tree in the box turtle yard. The trunk is about 3' in diameter. I had it topped a few months ago, so it's not all that tall - maybe about 40'. So once I get my act together this a.m. I have to go out there and try to find as many box turtles as I can and move them out of their yard to safety.
> 
> Then I'm going to use the Weedeater on the back yard. I've got some sort of grass growing back there that grows as you watch it. From one day to the next, I swear, it grows two inches. And right now it's up to my ankles. Too bad a grazer doesn't live back there.
> 
> We're having beautiful spring weather here in Central California. Love, love, love it!!!



It feels better now but wait until you go doing all that yard work. You're going to sit back down and it's going to hurt all over again. Why don't you just take a day off?


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> YUM! Have a great celebration  (I don't know what that's for, I haven't read the chat recently).



I have a bunch of family in town or a visit and it's my sons 13th birthday


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jtw53q5hresndgxfcmh,uio-0 9]-0tfScz


----------



## tortdad

I forgot.... Last night my wife made a big batch of chicken and sausage gumbo.......yummy!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> jtw53q5hresndgxfcmh,uio-0 9]-0tfScz


Broken computer? Or bad user? Or both?


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> It feels better now but wait until you go doing all that yard work. You're going to sit back down and it's going to hurt all over again. Why don't you just take a day off?



I have way too many of those already. When I feel like working, I must work!! The spirit leaves me much too soon and I'm ready to vegetate.


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> Broken computer? Or bad user? Or both?



It's the loose nut behind the wheel!


----------



## Jacqui

What kinds do you make?


tortdad said:


> Well, the salsa is made, 1st layer of cake is baked.. Now it's time to make the wing sauces.


----------



## Yvonne G

Food is my downfall, and I love chicken wings, however, I've never been a big fan of the dipping sauces. But I LOVE KFC B-B-Q honey wings!


----------



## Yvonne G

The pepper tree before:






In the last image, the whitish smudge to the left of the solar panels is the guy up in the tree.

They're still working. I'll shoot the 'after' in a couple hours.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> What kinds do you make?





Yvonne G said:


> Food is my downfall, and I love chicken wings, however, I've never been a big fan of the dipping sauces. But I LOVE KFC B-B-Q honey wings!



I made a traditional hot buffalo, a honey BBQ and a sweet mango habanero.


----------



## dmmj

Karate kid marathon on netflix last night. OPart 1 ( excellent) part 2 ( worthy successor to the original) part 3 ( bad, bad, bad waste of time.


----------



## Yvonne G

All finished, and now my savings account is once again thin city. The spot where I used to pile up garden trash for the box turtles to hibernate in is now in full sun.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm going to have to rent a splitter and sweet talk my son-in-law to run it.


----------



## mike taylor

I hope you have a wood splitter . Thats alot of fire wood! If I lived closer to you I would chop it up for you . I can't afford a plain ticket to help out . Haha Glad you're filling better .


----------



## Heather H

Weather Tuesday-Friday... 47, 46, 50, 50. Do you think it's safe to get Charlie yet? He will have a 72 hour heat pack. Or should I wait?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heather H said:


> Weather Tuesday-Friday... 47, 46, 50, 50. Do you think it's safe to get Charlie yet? He will have a 72 hour heat pack. Or should I wait?


Are those over night lows at the coldest location of the route?
We got out of the shop at noon today. Much better than 4:30. It's 50.7° and climbing here. Tortoises are loving life, as it were.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Are those over night lows at the coldest location of the route?


I'd really only be concerned with your location overnight low.


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'd really only be concerned with your location overnight low.


I will check lows ty


----------



## Heather H

Heather H said:


> I will check lows ty


Lows in the 30s guess I will wait longer


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> Lows in the 30s guess I will wait longer



I know it has to be hard waiting!!


----------



## tortdad

It's pure madness in my house right now


----------



## Yvonne G

Man o man...thassa lotta pippoles!!


----------



## Jacqui

The mango ones sound interesting.


----------



## Jacqui

I was a bit disappointed, my son and ex finally made it down to help me. Have waited a couple of months. Had visions of getting some trees cut down, but the rx forgot his saw.  Atleast we took to the dump the five truck loads of bushes and small trees I already had cut and iled up to go. My ex has plans for the next two weeks, so maybe in three they can come back.


----------



## Jacqui

Happy birthday to your son.


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> I know it has to be hard waiting!!


It is and then I start to second guess myself . He is so little


----------



## Heather H

tortdad said:


> It's pure madness in my house right now
> View attachment 121209
> 
> View attachment 121210
> 
> View attachment 121211


Looks fun


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I was a bit disappointed, my son and ex finally made it down to help me. Have waited a couple of months. Had visions of getting some trees cut down, but the rx forgot his saw.  Atleast we took to the dump the five truck loads of bushes and small trees I already had cut and iled up to go. My ex has plans for the next two weeks, so maybe in three they can come back.



Heck! You'll just have to buy yourself an electric chain saw and do it yourself. They're only about $79.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> I was a bit disappointed, my son and ex finally made it down to help me. Have waited a couple of months. Had visions of getting some trees cut down, but the rx forgot his saw.  Atleast we took to the dump the five truck loads of bushes and small trees I already had cut and iled up to go. My ex has plans for the next two weeks, so maybe in three they can come back.


You should buy or rent a wood chipper so you can make free bedding .


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> It's pure madness in my house right now
> View attachment 121209
> 
> View attachment 121210
> 
> View attachment 121211


I don't think we could install new light fixtures today . Haha to many supervisors in house today . Hahaha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## mike taylor

Hey you!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Howdy Newt !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hi


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

my head hurts very bad


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I don't think we could install new light fixtures today . Haha to many supervisors in house today . Hahaha




Hahaha. The wife's busting my stones about her lights so you'll have to let me know when you've got some free time.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hey


----------



## Yvonne G

I've made myself sick eating too many mini tootsie rolls!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> I've made myself sick eating too many mini tootsie rolls!


lol when i first read it i thought you said tortoise rolls


----------



## mike taylor

I do the samething Yvonne . I love the little tootsie rolls.


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my head hurts very bad


With a face like that! My head would hurt too! Haha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> With a face like that! My head would hurt too! Haha


meanie!


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol when i first read it i thought you said tortoise rolls


So did I


----------



## Heather H

Nick your show is on , the walking dead


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Nick your show is on , the walking dead


i has home work 60 pages to read and 20 paragraphs to right.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i HAVE home work 60 pages to read and 20 paragraphs to WRITE.


Now it's correct…gosh, get it together man!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Now it's correct…gosh, get it together man!


i hate school


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

my head feels terrible! i go sleep now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

There's always asking if I would like fries with that burger.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i has home work 60 pages to read and 20 paragraphs to right.


Ok


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heather H said:


> Ok


The procrastinator deserves no out, Heather !


----------



## Momof4

Can I tell you secret?


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> Can I tell you secret?


Do we have to keep it? Do you have to change your screen name?


----------



## leigti

How do you post a craigslist listing? There is a female sulcata for sale in Walla Walla but I don't know how to put the listing here.


----------



## mike taylor

Where is Walla Walla? Never heard of it . Like the name kind of funny . Like Willy Wonka .haha


----------



## leigti

South east Washington state.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Can I tell you secret?


Sure! I think it will stay a secret with all of us cool kids in pretend chat . There's no way it will get out . Nope! Not a word from any of us .


----------



## Momof4

No, but I think it's cute! Ever since I mentioned I was going to the meeting my husband decided to go with me! Hmmm. He has no interest! 
He cooked dinner all weekend and never cooks!!!


----------



## mike taylor

So what did he do wrong to be kissing butt all week . Is that the secret?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning TFO.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning TFO.


hey


----------



## tortdad

Hola


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Your a$$ didn't get your school work done, did you ? You got distracted and just played last night, right ?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Your a$$ didn't get your school work done, did you ? You got distracted and just played last night, right ?


shhhh. i didn't think the assignment would take me this long! i started working on it at 2am


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i didn't think! i started working on it at 2am


First mistake was you didn't think. Starting on it at 2 am would have given you, what, maybe 4 hrs of sleep if it magically was done when you started, right ? You like doing the Internet Machine searches, check out what the minimum sleep needs for a teen are for healthy, alert brain functions and let us know what you find, ok ?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> First mistake was you didn't think. Starting on it at 2 am would have given you, what, maybe 4 hrs of sleep if it magically was done when you started, right ? You like doing the Internet Machine searches, check out what the minimum sleep needs for a teen are for healthy, alert brain functions and let us know what you find, ok ?


not distracting me i need to work!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> Hola


Morning buddy. It would seem I've got you in a group text dealio right ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> not distracting me i need to work!


Right, I'm the distraction. Funny stuff, that one ! All these comedians out of work, and you're making jokes for free ! Turn off the forum...


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning buddy. It would seem I've got you in a group text dealio right ?


That would be correct sir


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> shhhh. i didn't think the assignment would take me this long! i started working on it at 2am



You need more sleep. You're not allowing you body and brain enough rest time. Forget the assignment and go to bed.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> You need more sleep. You're not allowing you body and brain enough rest time. Forget the assignment and go to bed.


but I'm a good child and i do all my homework


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but I'm a good child and i do all my homework



A good child will do his homework prior to hanging out with friends and before bedtime.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> A good child will do his homework prior to hanging out with friends and before bedtime.


FINISHED!


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> FINISHED!


What about sleep


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> What about sleep


who needs sleep when you have swag?


----------



## Yvonne G

Good Monday Morning all you chatters! First Monday of Daylight Savings Time. I was able to wake Misty up this a.m. (she's still on standard time). My plans for today are to rake all the pepper tree trash off the roof of the barn (metal building, roof panels will rust if you don't keep them clean), clean up the pepper tree leavings in the box turtle pen and maybe cut some more scrap lumber into wood stove size pieces.

What are your plans?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs sleep when you have swag?


HUMANS, ESPECIALLY THE ONES THAT GO TO SCHOOL (ALSO CALLED CHILDREN)!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> So what did he do wrong to be kissing butt all week . Is that the secret?



He hasn't done anything wrong. I think he was a bit concerned that maybe I had "tort friends " at the meeting from TFO. So I think he's trying to be more supportive in my passion. I think it's cute.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Good Monday Morning all you chatters! First Monday of Daylight Savings Time. I was able to wake Misty up this a.m. (she's still on standard time). My plans for today are to rake all the pepper tree trash off the roof of the barn (metal building, roof panels will rust if you don't keep them clean), clean up the pepper tree leavings in the box turtle pen and maybe cut some more scrap lumber into wood stove size pieces.
> 
> What are your plans?



Please be careful! Sounds like you have a full day. I'm volunteering at school, grocery shop and clean.


----------



## dmmj

I know they use rick astray's never gonna let you down for rick rolled on youtube, but damnit i like his music. God I am such a nerd.


----------



## dmmj

bouaboua said:


> Seeds coming over from Hong Kong?? Is that legal???


Legal or not they irradiate seeds from overseas, usuallty making them non-viable.


----------



## dmmj

I <3 80's music.


----------



## dmmj

I don't care what anyone says, I love the numa numa guy, always puts me in a good mood.


----------



## puffy137

dmmj said:


> I know they use rick astray's never gonna let you down for rick rolled on youtube, but damnit i like his music. God I am such a nerd.


Never heard of Rick Ashtray , but the song sounds familiar.


----------



## dmmj

puffy137 said:


> Never heard of Rick Ashtray , but the song sounds familiar.


You've probably heard it before, it is one of those songs, or "together forever"


----------



## puffy137

Yes I know it , he has / had a great voice , esp as it was deep for a young chap like him .
P. S. He was / is English !


----------



## jaizei

I don't know what's worse, the cold or the wet.


----------



## puffy137

jaizei said:


> I don't know what's worse, the cold or the wet.



What is this cold & wet of which you speak ? We had a mild winter , a teaspoon or 2 of rain & now the ferocious summer is looming again


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> Legal or not they irradiate seeds from overseas, usuallty making them non-viable.



Are you saying that they specifically irradiate mail containing seeds? Last I knew, only government mail was irradiated. I've never had viability problems with seeds bought overseas.


----------



## Elohi

It's soooooooooooo friggin cold and wet and gross outside. AGAIN. It still. 

I'm so over it.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Heck! You'll just have to buy yourself an electric chain saw and do it yourself. They're only about $79.


I bought one, but even the guys have a hard time starting it. I am afraid to use a saw when by myself in case of an accident.


----------



## HLogic

dmmj said:


> You've probably heard it before, it is one of those songs, or "together forever"



Rick Astley:


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> He hasn't done anything wrong. I think he was a bit concerned that maybe I had "tort friends " at the meeting from TFO. So I think he's trying to be more supportive in my passion. I think it's cute.


*chuckling* So a bit jealous perhaps?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning everybody!


----------



## puffy137

Thank you for that H logic, he was good wasn't he. I believe he had a problem dealing with fame , so withdrew from the limelight .
Morning Jacqui


----------



## Jacqui

On the way into town, I watched a group of little calves about a week old nosing an empty bucket. It rolled about four inches spooking them, so they all ran off with feet licking up in the air, bodies twisting. Was so cute.


----------



## Jacqui

Will either be spending the afternoon doing more yardwork or painting stuff for tortoise enclosures.


----------



## puffy137

I spent yesterday painting some planters , small doric columns about 2 feet high & round bowls for the top . they are terracotta made in Iran , but don't like the reddish colour so I paint them cream .


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## mike taylor

Good afternoon people!


----------



## puffy137

Evening all


----------



## kaitlink93

Next 2 days off work yay!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I bought one, but even the guys have a hard time starting it. I am afraid to use a saw when by myself in case of an accident.



ELECTRIC, Jacqui. There's no "starting" to it. You plug it in and pull the trigger. Piece of cake. Don't get the little toy ones. Get a Poulon with a 16" bar. It gets the job done for sure!

http://www.poulan.com/products/chain-saws/pln3516f/


----------



## Yvonne G

HLogic said:


> Rick Astley:



He's certainly got the moves!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Will either be spending the afternoon doing more yardwork or painting stuff for tortoise enclosures.



This means the sun is shining! Yippee!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> ELECTRIC, Jacqui. There's no "starting" to it. You plug it in and pull the trigger. Piece of cake. Don't get the little toy ones. Get a Poulon with a 16" bar. It gets the job done for sure!
> 
> http://www.poulan.com/products/chain-saws/pln3516f/


But I do not have electric down at the brown house where the trees are.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah, I see. Three or four extension cords plugged into the neighbor's outlet???


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> This means the sun is shining! Yippee!!


For the next ten days atleast, if the forecast holds. Mostly 60s and a few 70s.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Ah, I see. Three or four extension cords plugged into the neighbor's outlet???


nearest neighbors are all atleast a block away.


----------



## Yvonne G

Silly me...I worked my butt off this a.m. cleaning up the pepper tree mess and my back told me to come in the house. I glanced at the clock on the kitchen stove and it was just 9:30a. I thought surely it was close to lunch time. So I came here and messed around for a bit and just now glanced at the little clock in the corner of the screen. 11:19A!! What a dummy! I haven't set my kitchen clock forward yet. So it's lunch time. Gotta go see what I'm hungry for!!


----------



## Jacqui

The only reason I can now weedeater, is last fall I bought a battery one with the thread spool. Boy do I love that thing. Saves me a lot of hand cutting.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Silly me...I worked my butt off this a.m. cleaning up the pepper tree mess and my back told me to come in the house. I glanced at the clock on the kitchen stove and it was just 9:30a. I thought surely it was close to lunch time. So I came here and messed around for a bit and just now glanced at the little clock in the corner of the screen. 11:19A!! What a dummy! I haven't set my kitchen clock forward yet. So it's lunch time. Gotta go see what I'm hungry for!!


 
I vote for hotdogs


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Silly me...I worked my butt off this a.m. cleaning up the pepper tree mess and my back told me to come in the house. I glanced at the clock on the kitchen stove and it was just 9:30a. I thought surely it was close to lunch time. So I came here and messed around for a bit and just now glanced at the little clock in the corner of the screen. 11:19A!! What a dummy! I haven't set my kitchen clock forward yet. So it's lunch time. Gotta go see what I'm hungry for!!


Silly lady.


----------



## mike taylor

HLogic said:


> Rick Astley:


I'm sorry but that music sucks . I almost drove a pencil in my ear to stop it . Then I calmly turned it off . Wow that really sucked!


----------



## mike taylor

With that I killed chat?


----------



## Heather H

you guys got me hungry for hotdogs. chili dogs for dinner


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> With that I killed chat?


guess so ?


----------



## mike taylor

Hotdogs are what you feed people to go away . Kids b-day parties and stuff . You what people to go away heart burn is one way to do it .


----------



## puffy137

Well if Rick Astley is bad I wish I knew how to play Leonard Cohen here , Tower of song would be good.


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Hotdogs are what you feed people to go away . Kids b-day parties and stuff . You what people to go away heart burn is one way to do it .


monday is kids night they get to choose. it was hog dogs or sloppy joes. they picked hot dogs. lol


----------



## tortdad

Heather H said:


> monday is kids night they get to choose. it was hog dogs or sloppy joes. they picked hot dogs. lol



I like sloppy joes


----------



## mike taylor

Sloppy Joe's is another food you feed to make people go away . If you like the people coming over you have a bbq, fish fry, or some good Cajun food .


----------



## HLogic

mike taylor said:


> I'm sorry but that music sucks . I almost drove a pencil in my ear to stop it . Then I calmly turned it off . Wow that really sucked!



Which is why it is used as a prank.


----------



## mike taylor

HLogic said:


> Which is why it is used as a prank.


Well thats just a mean joke .


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Sloppy Joe's is another food you feed to make people go away . If you like the people coming over you have a bbq, fish fry, or some good Cajun food .


why would i want to have people over  
don't you like hotdogs?


----------



## puffy137

Well it takes all sorts . Personally I can never find anything to laugh at in Monty Python or Saturday Night Live.


----------



## mike taylor

Heather H said:


> why would i want to have people over
> don't you like hotdogs?


Not really . But when my wife cooks them I smile and thank her . There is alot of food I don't like but the wife and kids do . On them nights I try to eat before I get home and play sick not to hurt her fillings .


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Not really . But when my wife cooks them I smile and thank her . There is alot of food I don't like but the wife and kids do . On them nights I try to eat before I get home and play sick not to hurt her fillings .


I cater to the guys. like tonight there will be 3 types of hotgogs because people like different things. Most night I cook 2-3 meals for dinner so that everyone is happy. my eldest does not eat pork, or chicken so I make sure that he has something. my youngest will not eat cooked veggies or meat so I make him something, the adults get something healthy with lots of veggies. I make a menu for the week and people can put what they want added onto it.


----------



## mike taylor

You're awesome! Dinner at home! Hells yeah!


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> You're awesome! Dinner at home! Hells yeah!


i love and live to cook lol. i do not cook on weekend though lol .


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> You're awesome! Dinner at home! Hells yeah!


come and get it lol


----------



## Momof4

I bought Easter candy today for the baskets and I already ate 10 pieces!! Ugh! I hope there's some left for Easter! I even hid it in the garage and I keep venturing out there! 

My son lives on hot dogs because he is so picky!


----------



## mike taylor

Candy is my weakness! As a kid mom and pop wouldn't get us candy . Only time we would get it was Halloween . Then it would disappear over night .


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Candy is my weakness! As a kid mom and pop wouldn't get us candy . Only time we would get it was Halloween . Then it would disappear over night .


and then have a tummy ache right?


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> I spent yesterday painting some planters , small doric columns about 2 feet high & round bowls for the top . they are terracotta made in Iran , but don't like the reddish colour so I paint them cream .


It sounds both pretty and classy.


----------



## Jacqui

If the good kind with red skin.


tortdad said:


> I vote for hotdogs


----------



## mike taylor

Heather H said:


> and then have a tummy ache right?


Nope only would eat a little as mom checked it . It seems like alot of people tried to kill us . Haha


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Sloppy Joe's is another food you feed to make people go away . If you like the people coming over you have a bbq, fish fry, or some good Cajun food .


So when I come over be ready for the hotdogs?


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> So when I come over be ready for the hotdogs?


If you stop by its bbq all the way .


----------



## Jacqui

I am busy cutting out a patch of last years stinging nettles and I suddenly notice this year's crop is already coming up.  Some days it just feels like I never get ahead.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> If you stop by its bbq all the way .


Ahh sweet of you to say. What I would really like is to try some of that wild hog meat.


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> Ahh sweet of you to say. What I would really like is to try some of that wild hog meat.


it's the best. 
I think its my favorite meat


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Ahh sweet of you to say. What I would really like is to try some of that wild hog meat.


No problem! Tortdad and I are waiting on my hog trapping friend to get us a few . I like the younger ones they fit in my smoker .


----------



## mike taylor

But remember if you stop by you're getting your picture taken . Haha


----------



## HLogic

mike taylor said:


> Well thats just a mean joke .



I am in complete agreement! You can imagine how many people are running around with pencils jammed in their ears!


----------



## mike taylor

Thats why you don't hear from him anymore . To many people jamming pencils in their ears .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> But remember if you stop by you're getting your picture taken . Haha



(the way to insure never having Jacqui visit)


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> But remember if you stop by you're getting your picture taken . Haha


Taking it is fine, ya just can not be showing or posting it. Fresh, you want TFO to shut down due to A mass exodus or something.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> (the way to insure never having Jacqui visit)


pretty much


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> (the way to insure never having Jacqui visit)


Haha I bet she looks like miss Potato Head. Haha


----------



## Elohi

Someone please tell me I'm going to survive having a teenage son...


----------



## Killerrookie

Elohi said:


> Someone please tell me I'm going to survive having a teenage son...


Don't worry you will be fine!!!! Boys are the best!


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> Someone please tell me I'm going to survive having a teenage son...


you will survive but will he? Mine will be 18 in 2 months. drove us crazy for 4 years. but it is better now


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> Don't worry you will be fine!!!! Boys are the best!


i do agree that boys are easier than teenage girls.


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Someone please tell me I'm going to survive having a teenage son...



I had a couple of them and I'm still here. ***Yvonne's eyes roll around her head in opposite directions and her tongue comes out as she flaps it up and down with her index finger***


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Someone please tell me I'm going to survive having a teenage son...


You WILL survive and then amazingly some day wish for these days back again. *hugs*


----------



## Elohi

So far it's been quite stressful. He's really destructive when he's bored. Is really hung up on knives and guns and seems to think he's going to be riding a Honda rebel is San Antonio traffic. Um...no sir...over my dead body. His dad is not helping with any of this either. He actually planted the motorcycle seed. Not happening. Not here. San Antonio drivers are aggressive psychos and/or careless. When he's an adult making his own decisions, then he can have his death wish. It's just not happening while he's still a kid.

He just turned 14 and ahhhh lol.


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> i do agree that boys are easier than teenage girls.


My girls were so much easier, even still today.


----------



## Elohi

My girls are trillions of times easier than my boy.


----------



## mike taylor

I have three . They calm down when they hit 16 . If they don't its whooping time . Haha I'm lucky my kids have respect for me and the wife . What I found that helps them remember whos in control! Let them go to school and when they get home make their room look like a jail cell . Tell them rules are in place for a purpose . Don't follow them this is what you get . As they learn give them back one thing at a time . I found they work hard to get a pillow .haha


----------



## Elohi

My son is a great kid, I keep reminding myself of that when he's being a pain in the *** lol.


----------



## mike taylor

My big thing is attitude . They like to talk to much . I don't say anything I take something . If they say something I keep taking .haha it stops the lips from flapping .


----------



## Elohi

When he played with matches a few years ago we stripped his room down to a mattress and made him earn his stuff back. He needed to know that he could have torched everything we owned and we wanted him to have a little taste of what it might feel like to have to stay in a shelter like situation with nothing more than a mattress and a roof over his head. I really chewed him out because we were in a rental home and it didn't belong to us. And it was ME who was responsible for that home while we were in it and I asked him how the owners might feel if some kid accidentally burned it to the ground while jacking around with matches.

Right now he's totally into destroying anything he can get his hands on that he thinks isn't being used. It's wearing me thin.


----------



## Elohi

Meanwhile my middle child is practically glued to my side.


----------



## mike taylor

I would take stuff away from him . Then make him do yard or house work to buy his stuff back . To show him the value of a dollar.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Ahh sweet of you to say. What I would really like is to try some of that wild hog meat.


 That's what all the ladies say


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> That's what all the ladies say


Hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Heather H

tortdad said:


> That's what all the ladies say


omg men


----------



## mike taylor

You can ask tortdad my boy will do work . Haha we had him stacking blocks for hours . No talking back just stacking bricks .


----------



## mike taylor

Hey tortdad East Texas herpetology society is having a meeting March 21 . Its at the Houston zoo from 8:00 pm to 9:00 pm . Its about snakes rattle snakes . One of the coolest snakes of Texas .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Hey tortdad East Texas herpetology society is having a meeting March 21 . Its at the Houston zoo from 8:00 pm to 9:00 pm . Its about snakes rattle snakes . One of the coolest snakes of Texas .



I grew up surrounded by western Diamondbacks rattle snakes. I even saw a few sidewinders. I'm not snake guy but the sidewinders are cool. My favorite reptile from Az was the Gila Monster.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> When he played with matches a few years ago we stripped his room down to a mattress and made him earn his stuff back. He needed to know that he could have torched everything we owned and we wanted him to have a little taste of what it might feel like to have to stay in a shelter like situation with nothing more than a mattress and a roof over his head. I really chewed him out because we were in a rental home and it didn't belong to us. And it was ME who was responsible for that home while we were in it and I asked him how the owners might feel if some kid accidentally burned it to the ground while jacking around with matches.
> 
> Right now he's totally into destroying anything he can get his hands on that he thinks isn't being used. It's wearing me thin.



Sorry your kid is giving you a headache. I wish I had advice to give you! He sounds angry or something is bothering him inside. Has or can he talk with someone? 

Most first responders I know played with fire as kids.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Is for horses and sometimes cows.


----------



## Heather H

Hi Nick


----------



## Elohi

Momof4 said:


> Sorry your kid is giving you a headache. I wish I had advice to give you! He sounds angry or something is bothering him inside. Has or can he talk with someone?
> 
> Most first responders I know played with fire as kids.


He's not angry. I think it's sensory seeking plus testosterone.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Is for horses and sometimes cows.


moo!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

random bloody nose


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> random bloody nose


Maybe it's from stress and lack of sleep


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Maybe it's from stress and lack of sleep


how?


----------



## Elohi

This guy gets a lot of attention lol.


----------



## Elohi

Beans knows how to pick up chicks. Lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> Beans knows how to pick up chicks. Lol


thats kinda a weird thing to say


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how?


Lack of sleep causes stress, stress raises your blood pressure, your nasal blood vessels are close to the skin so they bust easy under pressure.......that or you were picking your nose


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Lack of sleep causes stress, stress raises your blood pressure, your nasal blood vessels are close to the skin so they bust easy under pressure.......that or you were picking your nose


lol.


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats kinda a weird thing to say


It's a joke yo'. Haha funny funny.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> He's not angry. I think it's sensory seeking plus testosterone.



Hopefully it's just a phase! 
Your girls are cute!!


----------



## dmmj

#hotdogs
#oscarmeyer


----------



## mike taylor

Newt picks his nose! Ew!


----------



## tortdad

And eats his boogers


----------



## tortdad

That's the way newts girlfriend likes it


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> #hotdogs
> #oscarmeyer



Hot dogs never taste as good at home as they do out someplace - especially at the Fair!


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> View attachment 121388
> 
> View attachment 121389
> 
> View attachment 121390
> 
> View attachment 121391
> 
> View attachment 121392
> 
> View attachment 121393
> 
> 
> This guy gets a lot of attention lol.


Way too cute


----------



## mike taylor

I really don't like them out of the house either . Hotdogs are not very good .


----------



## Heather H

So my eldest wanted his hotdog wrapped in bacon then deep fried. he said best of his life .


----------



## mike taylor

Now thats sounds kind of good .


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Now thats sounds kind of good .


I say hot dogs but he likes the cheddar brats, so that's what he had. He topped it with chili and melted cheese.


----------



## Heather H

Heather H said:


> I say hot dogs but he likes the cheddar brats, so that's what he had. He topped it with chili and melted cheese.


He ate 4


----------



## jaizei

Heather H said:


> He ate 4



How old is he?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> That's the way newts girlfriend likes it


i hate you


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Now thats sounds kind of good .



You need to try a mexican hotdog. They sound gross but are delicious. In my wife's hometown in Arizona Guys would be running around with ice cream carats but they were hotdog carts. 
Bacon wrap a hotdog and deep fry it
Add mayonnaise to the bun
Then put some beans on it 
And top it off with salsa

It's the best thing you've ever tasted.


----------



## MEDEIROS__5

Hi I'm new.


----------



## tortdad

Conversation I just had with my 4 year old son just after bath time. 

Noah you're putting your undies on backwards. 

Oh....(then he turns them around but still messes them up)

Noah, they're still backwards. How many time do you need to get them wrong?

I don't know dad. 6 years I've wasted in school!

Son, you're 4 and start school later this year.

Oh


----------



## tortdad

MEDEIROS__5 said:


> Hi I'm new.



Welcome to chat where all the cool kids hang out. Tell us a little about yourself.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

MEDEIROS__5 said:


> Hi I'm new.


welcome to the forum! you can make a thread here http://www.tortoiseforum.org/forums/introductions.15/ so you can introduce your self to everyone!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Conversation I just had with my 4 year old son just after bath time.
> 
> Noah you're putting your undies on backwards.
> 
> Oh....(then he turns them around but still messes them up)
> 
> Noah, they're still backwards. How many time do you need to get them wrong?
> 
> I don't know dad. 6 years I've wasted in school!
> 
> Son, you're 4 and start school later this year.
> 
> Oh


lol! every school year feels like 6 years


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Hot dogs never taste as good at home as they do out someplace - especially at the Fair!



Everything taste good at the fair!!!


----------



## mike taylor

I don't eat out of most food trucks . But the ones in downtown Houston are awesome!


----------



## Elohi

Just found out my dad is in Houston and will be coming to visit tomorrow night. Woot!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I don't eat out of most food trucks . But the ones in downtown Houston are awesome!



Food trucks around here have become popular and the events are fun to attend. The problem is choosing what to try! Sometimes there are 20 trucks. Nothing like the old roach coach!


----------



## Yvonne G

MEDEIROS__5 said:


> Hi I'm new.



Hi new person!! We're always glad to have more people join us here in the chat forum!! Welcome!


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Food trucks around here have become popular and the events are fun to attend. The problem is choosing what to try! Sometimes there are 20 trucks. Nothing like the old roach coach!


The derby girls are doing a fund raiser in downtown at the end of the month . All the food trucks are going to be there . Last year me and my buddy John ate ourselves into a coma. It was good food hot chicks (my wife ) on skates good times .


----------



## mike taylor

And I killed chat again! Food trucks killed chat and newt was picking is nose didn't? ????!


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> Food trucks around here have become popular and the events are fun to attend. The problem is choosing what to try! Sometimes there are 20 trucks. Nothing like the old roach coach!


We call them hepatitis wagons. But we still eat at them. Best tacos in town.


----------



## tortdad

Good night tort family


----------



## Heather H

jaizei said:


> How old is he?


18 in 2 months. Also ate a huge salad. Couple hours later he was hungry again.


----------



## Heather H

I've never eaten at a food truck  I feel sad


----------



## Heather H

tortdad said:


> Good night tort family


Night


----------



## Heather H

MEDEIROS__5 said:


> Hi I'm new.


Hi . Tell us about yourself.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello


----------



## Heather H

Hi Nick


----------



## mike taylor

Go to sleep Newt . It's past your bed time .


----------



## Heather H

Opinions needed. My icon is of Tuxy the tortoise that had to be euthanized  I don't want to forget him but every time I see his pic I get sad. I see the swelling in his face ( picture is the day I got him). I am getting a baby in the near future. Should I put his pic on my icon? Or should I leave Tuxy up to honor him? I'm so confused. Thank guys


----------



## mike taylor

If it makes you unhappy then put your new tortoise in it's place.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

G-Night TFO chat. I'm whooped. Sorry I missed all today/tonight.


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> G-Night TFO chat. I'm whooped. Sorry I missed all today/tonight.


Night Ken. Rest well


----------



## Moozillion

Heather H said:


> Opinions needed. My icon is of Tuxy the tortoise that had to be euthanized  I don't want to forget him but every time I see his pic I get sad. I see the swelling in his face ( picture is the day I got him). I am getting a baby in the near future. Should I put his pic on my icon? Or should I leave Tuxy up to honor him? I'm so confused. Thank guys


A lot of people use their forum signatures to add little statements or names of other pets. You could put Tuxy's name there and say something like "Tuxy: living on in our hearts" or what seems to best fit you. That way you could have your new tort as your avatar (since he's in your life now) but still include and honor Tuxy.


----------



## Heather H

Moozillion said:


> A lot of people use their forum signatures to add little statements or names of other pets. You could put Tuxy's name there and say something like "Tuxy: living on in our hearts" or what seems to best fit you. That way you could have your new tort as your avatar (since he's in your life now) but still include and honor Tuxy.


That's a great idea thank you


----------



## Heather H

@Tom hi. Are bugs good then to help keep enclose clean? I have heard a couple of people talk about pill bugs. Do I just get them from my yard? You should see the face I'm making


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> @Tom hi. Are bugs good then to help keep enclose clean? I have heard a couple of people talk about pill bugs. Do I just get them from my yard? You should see the face I'm making


I am not Tom but all but in. Yes you can just get them from your yard. Or you can order them, I got mine from Carolina pet supply. I assume they are still in the enclosure, I can't see them  this coming fall I will try to find some outdoors instead of ordering, they are expensive.


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> I am not Tom but all but in. Yes you can just get them from your yard. Or you can order them, I got mine from Carolina pet supply. I assume they are still in the enclosure, I can't see them  this coming fall I will try to find some outdoors instead of ordering, they are expensive.


Ok. Pill bugs I can handle, but not so much other bugs


----------



## leigti

Yeah me too. I didn't mind feeding crickets and worms and mealworms to my box turtle though. But heck no I draw the line at roaches.


----------



## Heather H

Ok bed time. Night all.


----------



## leigti

Me too good night everybody


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> Yeah me too. I didn't mind feeding crickets and worms and mealworms to my box turtle though. But heck no I draw the line at roaches.


That's why I'm getting a Hermanns . My son wanted a lizard...nope . Not doing live feed again


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Go to sleep Newt . It's past your bed time .


i don't have a bed time! no one controls me!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone still alive?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> anyone still alive?


I'm the last person alive?!


----------



## puffy137

Heather H said:


> Opinions needed. My icon is of Tuxy the tortoise that had to be euthanized  I don't want to forget him but every time I see his pic I get sad. I see the swelling in his face ( picture is the day I got him). I am getting a baby in the near future. Should I put his pic on my icon? Or should I leave Tuxy up to honor him? I'm so confused. Thank guys


Never live in the past, face the future , best foot forward,Onwards & Upwards,


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm the last person alive?!


Yes you are , switch the lights out as you leave .


----------



## bouaboua

Good night TFO.

Especially you Nick! ! ! !Good night Nick.


----------



## puffy137

Hello Bouaboua , are you home in the States ?


----------



## bouaboua

No. I'm in China. for three weeks.


----------



## dmmj

Word of advice: avoid the suushi food trucks.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Good night TFO.
> 
> Especially you Nick! ! ! !Good night Nick.


hello boua


----------



## dmmj

I heard a rumor that the devil was recently seen in georgia with gold fiddles? Any truth to the rumor?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello boua


Hi Nick!!

I was in a meeting. You better not reply this chat......... till tomorrow! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Hi Nick!!
> 
> I was in a meeting. You better not reply this chat......... till tomorrow! ! !


it is "tomorrow" now


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning all


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> it is "tomorrow" now


You need to have enough sleep my little Nick. Otherwise you will be looks like this very soon.............


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning all


Good Morning Noel! ! !! 

Wish you have a great day! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It is morning at that...wish I was still sleeping. Here's one for the more knowledgeable in these matters than myself ; is the sodium in “table salt" the same sodium you need in your diet\body ?


----------



## juli11

One of my Greeks fresh out of hibernation a think all of you shoot should do too.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It is morning at that...wish I was still sleeping. Here's one for the more knowledgeable in these matters than myself ; is the sodium in “table salt" the same sodium you need in your diet\body ?


hello


----------



## HLogic

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It is morning at that...wish I was still sleeping. Here's one for the more knowledgeable in these matters than myself ; is the sodium in “table salt" the same sodium you need in your diet\body ?



There can be only one - sodium. It is the same sodium. It's the same sodium as is in lye, baking soda, MSG and many other sodium containing compounds. I'd shy from getting my RDA from lye and a bunch of other sources. Table salt is a much safer source.


----------



## Tom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It is morning at that...wish I was still sleeping. Here's one for the more knowledgeable in these matters than myself ; is the sodium in “table salt" the same sodium you need in your diet\body ?



NaCl.


----------



## Tom

Heather H said:


> Ok. Pill bugs I can handle, but not so much other bugs



You don't "need" any bugs in your enclosures at all. Some bugs may find your enclosures and take up residence there, but nothing bad will happen if your tortoises enclosure is bug free.


----------



## puffy137

bouaboua said:


> No. I'm in China. for three weeks.



Oh you lucky person , I loved Fuzhou when I was there in the 90's. We met some wonderful brilliant people there too . When you come back I'll tell you about our trip.


----------



## smarch

Hope everyone's been well. Flight back home to MA is today... I don't want to go there's grass on the ground here!! And I am not even really homesick, but I guess I am tired and think I'm coming down with a cold (darn it didn't start the vitamin c supplements early enough before the trip down!). I got all sorts of pictures so I'll post a few replies with a couple each to keep me organized lol.


----------



## puffy137

yes come on with those pics , we want to see what you've been up to


----------



## smarch




----------



## smarch

Meet my cabbage patch Shannon Marie


----------



## Jacqui

MEDEIROS__5 said:


> Hi I'm new.


Hi!


----------



## smarch

Then me and my uncle went to this little city in Georgia called Helen, where its constructed as though it's a German city, it was a very neat experience... But I forgot my ID in my muddy bag so I couldn't get a beer with my uncle... And he just got a new kidney so he shouldn't have any anyways.


----------



## Jacqui

Looks like the trip was wonderful.


----------



## smarch

Finally some more pet pictures... Cuz we all know I love animals!
And yes the torts beak is very over grown and stuff but he's actually in the process of moving to his new home so I didn't push much. 
And we think it's possible that the bird likes me when he usually does not like others is because he was bonded to a guy before he came here and we think the hair kind of throws him off, because he nips at my friend who came down with me when she tries


----------



## Yvonne G

Heather H said:


> Opinions needed. My icon is of Tuxy the tortoise that had to be euthanized  I don't want to forget him but every time I see his pic I get sad. I see the swelling in his face ( picture is the day I got him). I am getting a baby in the near future. Should I put his pic on my icon? Or should I leave Tuxy up to honor him? I'm so confused. Thank guys



I had to euthanize my very favorite house cat, Molly. She had been my screen saver. Dang! I loved that cat. I could go on and on about how she retrieved paper balls and brought them back to me, etc. etc. But every time I turned on the computer and saw her picture it brought a sadness to me. So I replaced the picture with one of my current house cat. I don't love her the same way, she's just a cat, but at least I'm not sad when I see her picture. 

Your tortoise is gone. He doesn't know that you no longer have his picture as your avatar. Put up the new tortoise.


----------



## Yvonne G

...wait! Tom is on the chat? Since when?


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> ...wait! Tom is on the chat? Since when?



Since someone tagged him.

I told y'all we need to start dragging random people in here when it gets slow. 

Or maybe I just thought it, I don't remember which amazing ideas I share or keep to myself


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Hope everyone's been well. Flight back home to MA is today... I don't want to go there's grass on the ground here!! And I am not even really homesick, but I guess I am tired and think I'm coming down with a cold (darn it didn't start the vitamin c supplements early enough before the trip down!). I got all sorts of pictures so I'll post a few replies with a couple each to keep me organized lol.



Welcome home!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> ...wait! Tom is on the chat? Since when?



H
Tim was summoned about pill bugs in an enclosure.


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> Since someone tagged him.
> 
> I told y'all we need to start dragging random people in here when it gets slow.
> 
> Or maybe I just thought it, I don't remember which amazing ideas I share or keep to myself



Especially when we're talking about boobies!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm a cat person. I love cats. I live in the country and people not wanting cats will drive out to my neighborhood and drop off their cats. Because I always have dry cat food available for my outside cats, the strays usually migrate to my house. I now have 7 cats. I know cats, I understand cats.

I just saw the neatest video on Facebook. I wish I knew how to copy it and bring it here for you all to see. Two rottweilers and a cat are laying on the floor in front of the couch facing a person. The person points to one of the rotts and rolls his hand. The dog rolls over. He points to the next rott and rolls his hand and the dog rolls over. Then he points to the cat and rolls his hand, *AND THE CAT ROLLS OVER!!!!!!! *Anyone who is familiar with cats understands why I'm so amazed by this video. Cats just don't do what you want them to do!

Well, time to go start my day. Talk to you all later.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne is on Facebook! Tom is in chat! Whats going on here!


----------



## Jacqui

H e l l is freezing over


----------



## mike taylor

I really think so!


----------



## Heather H

Tom said:


> You don't "need" any bugs in your enclosures at all. Some bugs may find your enclosures and take up residence there, but nothing bad will happen if your tortoises enclosure is bug free.


Ok thanks


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Noel! ! !!
> 
> Wish you have a great day! ! !


Hi Steven  you too


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi!


Hi Jacqui


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Noel


----------



## Heather H

Charlie my Dalmatian is on his way ....... Ok I'm very excited. nervous and a bit scared. I will post pictures . Thank you all for all of your great advice.


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> I had to euthanize my very favorite house cat, Molly. She had been my screen saver. Dang! I loved that cat. I could go on and on about how she retrieved paper balls and brought them back to me, etc. etc. But every time I turned on the computer and saw her picture it brought a sadness to me. So I replaced the picture with one of my current house cat. I don't love her the same way, she's just a cat, but at least I'm not sad when I see her picture.
> 
> Your tortoise is gone. He doesn't know that you no longer have his picture as your avatar. Put up the new tortoise.


thank you. Charlie is coming home tomorrow. The whole thing with tuxy was hard on me. I wanted a tortoise for so long and then to have one come to me with a fatal illness was even harder. When he had to be euthanized I was devistated. I will never forget him. He is also a reminder of why it is important to give your tortoise great care and proper food.


----------



## Jacqui

It is going to be a lllllooooonnnnnnggggg day for somebody.


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> It is going to be a lllllooooonnnnnnggggg day for somebody.


yes it is .... no sleep for this one tonight.


----------



## Momof4

How exciting!!! Your gonna be glue to the front window waiting for that box!! I can remember vividly the moment I cut that box open!!


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne is on fb? Rad!


----------



## jaizei

Y'all need to step up your Facebook stalking


----------



## Elohi

Who else is on fb?


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> Who else is on fb?


im on fb


----------



## mike taylor

Facebook is lame! Not a Facebook drama type of person .


----------



## leigti

I am not on Facebook. Not interested at all.


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Yvonne is on fb? Rad!



Basically I just signed up so I can read what's going on in my Texas son and his family's life. I don't ever post anything on there. Then I joined the tortoise classified, and then I joined the ‎(559) Fresno/Clovis selling, buying, trading, wanting,needing anything group. That last group is amazing. I'm simply astounded at what sort of things people sell on the internet. Used shoes! Bongs!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Basically I just signed up so I can read what's going on in my Texas son and his family's life. I don't ever post anything on there. Then I joined the tortoise classified, and then I joined the ‎(559) Fresno/Clovis selling, buying, trading, wanting,needing anything group. That last group is amazing. I'm simply astounded at what sort of things people sell on the internet. Used shoes! Bongs!


Used shoes and bongs! It could be worse! Could be shoes and thongs! Haha


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Used shoes and bongs! It could be worse! Could be shoes and thongs! Haha


I'm sure there is s group for that


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Basically I just signed up so I can read what's going on in my Texas son and his family's life. I don't ever post anything on there. Then I joined the tortoise classified, and then I joined the ‎(559) Fresno/Clovis selling, buying, trading, wanting,needing anything group. That last group is amazing. I'm simply astounded at what sort of things people sell on the internet. Used shoes! Bongs!



Do you follow Kevin From tortoise home?


----------



## Momof4

@yvonneG was this it?
Share URL: 
http://www.viralviralvideos.com/2015/02/22/copy-cat-rolls-over-just-like-her-doggy-friends/


----------



## Heather H

so this is where Charlie will be going 

the tiled top piece is his feed station. but there will also be food available on the lower level.


----------



## mike taylor

Cool looks like you have been doing your homework .


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Cool looks like you have been doing your homework .


i tried very hard to listen to you guys  thank you


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> so this is where Charlie will be going
> View attachment 121494
> the tiled top piece is his feed station. but there will also be food available on the lower level.


What is the bamboo looking stuff that you used for the ramp up to the feeding station?


----------



## Momof4

leigti said:


> What is the bamboo looking stuff that you used for the ramp up to the feeding station?



The ramp looks like sushi rolling mats?


----------



## mike taylor

Looks like bamboo to me . Haha


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> What is the bamboo looking stuff that you used for the ramp up to the feeding station?


it is bamboo. it is dyed with organic coloring. we soaked a section for a week in water and there was not bleeding. they are used to make sushi rolls.


----------



## Momof4

We were both right!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Raw fish thats just nasty! I like my fish deep fried or baked . Haha


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Raw fish thats just nasty! I like my fish deep fried or baked . Haha



I make mine without raw fish lol.


----------



## Heather H

aggrivated... my light base just went out. bulb is fine . don't have time to order another, can't find one around me except at pet store. grrrrr. 
checked walmart and homedepot. any other ideas.


----------



## jaizei

Heather H said:


> aggrivated... my light base just went out. bulb is fine . don't have time to order another, can't find one around me except at pet store. grrrrr.
> checked walmart and homedepot. any other ideas.



Tractor supply or a feed store. Since its that time of year for chicks, they should have brooder lights as well.


----------



## mike taylor

If a pet store has one get it . I don't buy animals from pet stores anymore but I do buy my fixtures from them sometimes .


----------



## Heather H

jaizei said:


> Tractor supply or a feed store. Since its that time of year for chicks, they should have brooder lights as well.


thank you


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> If a pet store has one get it . I don't buy animals from pet stores anymore but I do buy my fixtures from them sometimes .


thats what im going to do .


----------



## Heather H

Heather H said:


> thank you


feed store and tractor supply are very far away.  just going to get at feed store thank you. waiting to see if my friend has an extra first. thanks


----------



## mike taylor

You may be able to fix it yourself its not hard . If it is the ceramic fixture unscrew the top piece . It has two wires screwed to the base . The wire may have came off . If you look at the wire the one with writing on it or bumps down the wire is the neutral wire. It goes to the silver screw . The wire with no makers is the hot wire . It goes to the brass screw. Not hard at all .


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> aggrivated... my light base just went out. bulb is fine . don't have time to order another, can't find one around me except at pet store. grrrrr.
> checked walmart and homedepot. any other ideas.


You mean the one for the mercury vapor bulb? Try feed stores, in the chicken section they have ceramic based fixtures for the brooding lamps.


----------



## Elohi

I had one go out but all it needed was the electrically contact point (little metal tab) to be cleaned. I cleaned it and it worked again.


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> You may be able to fix it yourself its not hard . If it is the ceramic fixture unscrew the top piece . It has two wires screwed to the base . The wire may have came off . If you look at the wire the one with writing on it or bumps down the wire is the neutral wire. It goes to the silver screw . The wire with no makers is the hot wire . It goes to the brass screw. Not hard at all .


Hot wire? So should I unplug it first.
Just kidding ok I will try it. Thanks


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> I had one go out but all it needed was the electrically contact point (little metal tab) to be cleaned. I cleaned it and it worked again.


I will try that thanks


----------



## mike taylor

I would unplug it . Haha I am a electrician .


----------



## jaizei

Where's y'alls sense of adventure? It's good training. Think of it like 'operation'.


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> I would unplug it . Haha I am a electrician .


I'm going to get another. But try to fix this one. I should have had an extra.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Do you follow Kevin From tortoise home?



I know Kevin, but I don't 'follow' anyone on FB.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> @yvonneG was this it?
> Share URL:
> http://www.viralviralvideos.com/2015/02/22/copy-cat-rolls-over-just-like-her-doggy-friends/



Yes, that's the one.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> I know Keven, but I don't 'follow' anyone on FB.



Famous last words of my stalker


----------



## mike taylor

Thats cool .


----------



## juli11

Hey guys Saturday is coming and the Hamm show open the doors!


----------



## mike taylor

Whats the hamm show?


----------



## juli11

mike taylor said:


> Whats the hamm show?


Biggest reptile show in the world
Actually I go there all the time because I order new animals but this time I don't order anything and I hope I find the turtle kind I'm looking for in the halls


----------



## mike taylor

Hey @yvonne! Haha Can you take my for sale add off . Head line is humidifier . Thanks


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## mike taylor

Hey


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i hate school. i was really confused with a project so i asked the teacher a couple questions on it, but she started yelling at me saying how it was simple and how i should already know how to do it.


----------



## Zeko

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate school. i was really confused with a project so i asked the teacher a couple questions on it, but she started yelling at me saying how it was simple and how i should already know how to do it.



What about? Maybe we can help. 

Just remember, most teachers are not teachers because of their choice. Low pay and not enjoying your job will always result in unpleasantness.

I learned a long time ago, non-related bribes go a long way. Coffee, candy, birthday gifts, etc. I swear my bribes bought me a solid .5 GPA boost.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I know Keven, but I don't 'follow' anyone on FB.



Just wondering. I feel bad for him. I don't know him at all.


----------



## mike taylor

Butt kisser .haha kidding This could help you Newt . Give it a shot . Bring her some tampoons because she sounds like it's that time of the month for her .


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate school. i was really confused with a project so i asked the teacher a couple questions on it, but she started yelling at me saying how it was simple and how i should already know how to do it.



Sorry your teacher yelled at you. It's not cool but just remember that there are all kinds of people in this world and you just have to learn how to deal with them. Co-workers, in laws, etc. 
what is the project?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Butt kisser .haha kidding This could help you Newt . Give it a shot . Bring her some tampoons because she sounds like it's that time of the month for her .


but she is always a mean grumpy *****!


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but she is always a mean grumpy *****!


Some people are like that. What is the project? Maybe we can help you?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Some people are like that. What is the project? Maybe we can help you?


it was a in class science lab. i don't think you guys can help me.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> it was a in class science lab. i don't think you guys can help me.


You are right . Sorry


----------



## mike taylor

Man you under estimate me . If I can cook meth in my basement a science project is no problem . Haha I kid we don't have basements in Texas . I don't even know what meth looks like .


----------



## mike taylor

My dad has a bitchin set of tools we can fix it .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Man you under estimate me . If I can cook meth in my basement a science project is no problem . Haha I kid we don't have basements in Texas . I don't even know what meth looks like .


hugs not drugs!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> My dad has a bitchin set of tools we can fix it .


thats a bad word!


----------



## mike taylor

Thats a good Newt .


----------



## Elohi

Hahaha Mike, that was a good one!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Thats a good Newt .


cannibalism is good tho.


----------



## mike taylor

It was wasn't it?


----------



## mike taylor

I crack myself up . No pun intended . Haha I did it again .


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cannibalism is good tho.


Then go eat yourself!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Then go eat yourself!


.....


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> .....


What you eat your phalanges?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> What you eat your phalanges?


whats that?


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> What you eat your phalanges?


That sounds too gross


----------



## Heather H

Nick something you may have sucked


----------



## mike taylor

Fingers toes you didn't learn that in science class? That teacher does suck .


----------



## Elohi

You had better know what phalanges are, my 3 yr old has known what phalanges where since she was 18 months old.
Teachers better be teaching that??!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> You had better know what phalanges are, my 3 yr old has known what phalanges where since she was 18 months old.


i hate you.


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate you.


I know. Lol.


----------



## Elohi

Brb while I ask my kids if they have learned this in school.


----------



## Elohi

My kids haven't! What the?? 
I taught them when they were little but I take that statement back Nick, if they aren't teaching better anatomy. 
My kids are 6th and 7th graders....WTH?


----------



## Elohi

Now my son is being nosy. Wants to know why I would ask such a question. Lol. He's probably afraid I'm going to bust out a book during spring break hahahaha.


----------



## mike taylor

Thats s load of crap isn't it?


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Thats s load of crap isn't it?


What that they haven't learned better anatomy or that Newt probably really knew what phalanges were?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> What that they haven't learned better anatomy or that Newt probably really knew what phalanges were?


i hate you!


----------



## Elohi

I hoped my daughter was joking but when I asked my son, he said he can't ever remember learning the names of the bones aside from learning them at home when he was little.


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate you!


I'm not dogging you Nick. If you haven't been taught, then that's nuts and not your fault. You're a sophomore or junior?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> I'm not dogging you Nick. If you haven't been taught, then that's nuts and not your fault. You're a sophomore or junior?


i don't know.


----------



## tortdad

So I walk into the dining room where my Redfoot are kept and I see the light is off. My 2 year old keeps messing to with the dang timer!!!!! There's a CHE on a tstat so they don't get cold when the lights no on but I turned the light on and found them like this.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I don't want to catch up with chat, so instead, this is for all you …

There's sailboats and conk shells and palm trees galore,
But Jimmy Buffet doesn't live in Key West anymore
Sister spare change has a bumper sticker on the door
Says Jimmy Buffet doesn't live here any more


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> So I walk in on this.
> View attachment 121548


“Turn the lights off, we're busy here !"


----------



## mike taylor

Did you hit your head today Ken?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Did you hit your head today Ken?


And you thought Dave Allen only sang sexist\racist songs…


----------



## Elohi

My dad is supposed to be here tonight and I haven't a a clue when exactly. Dinner is almost ready and I don't know if we should wait on him. Haven't heard from him since last night.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> My dad is supposed to be here tonight and I haven't a a clue when exactly. Dinner is almost ready and I don't know if we should wait on him. Haven't heard from him since last night.


Stalker app on iPhone?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No huh?


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And you thought Dave Allen only sang sexist\racist songs…


I know he sings other stuff .


----------



## mike taylor

I guess everyone went to eat dinner! Crap I'm all alone .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I guess everyone went to eat dinner! Crap I'm all alone .


haha your alone!


----------



## mike taylor

No I'm not dummy you're here!


----------



## mike taylor

I see you hiding under that log! You little Newt!


----------



## tortdad

Hanging out with dad watching Sponge Bob.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> View attachment 121552
> 
> Hanging out with dad watching Sponge Bob.


why are you frowning?


----------



## mike taylor

You look like you're enjoying it .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I see you hiding under that log! You little Newt!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

newt orgy!


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 121553


You little devil . You have a girlfriend under there .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> You little devil . You have a girlfriend under there .


lol


----------



## Elohi

Just heard from my dad, it's going to be late when he rolls in.


----------



## mike taylor

Well that sucks he missed dinner . Or he doesn't like your cooking and stopped off for burgers . Haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Has anyone seen the arial pictures of,
“ The Badlands Guardian"?
http://www.atlasobscura.com/places/the-badlands-guardian


----------



## mike taylor

Nope I have not .


----------



## mike taylor

Now I have awesome! Its a Indian!


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Has anyone seen the arial pictures of,
> “ The Badlands Guardian"?
> http://www.atlasobscura.com/places/the-badlands-guardian


That is really cool! I didn't even notice the man-made features until I read the article.


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Has anyone seen the arial pictures of,
> “ The Badlands Guardian"?
> http://www.atlasobscura.com/places/the-badlands-guardian


All those dirty jokes we were telling made me read this wrong. I though it said anal pictures, lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> All those dirty jokes we were telling made me read this wrong. I though it said anal pictures, lol


ew


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ew


I forgot, you still think girls have cooties.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> I forgot, you still think girls have cooties.


girls are gross they have cooties!


----------



## mike taylor

You're right! Girls have cooties, but the ladies have boobies! Haha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> You're right! Girls have cooties, but the ladies have boobies! Haha


big boobies!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

finished home work!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning chat.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## mike taylor

Morning! Newt grab a apple and take it to your teacher .


----------



## Heather H

GOOD MORNING


----------



## Heather H

I get on and the first thing I see is "big boobies" why oh why ?


----------



## tortdad

Heather H said:


> I get on and the first thing I see is "big boobies" why oh why ?



What's wrong with that


----------



## HLogic

Heather H said:


> I get on and the first thing I see is "big boobies" why oh why ?



I'm not so lucky - why, oh why?


----------



## Heather H

lol i don't know why, why oh why ?


----------



## Heather H

my neck is getting sore from constantly turning to look out the windows. Charlie is on his way. supposed to be here by 10:30 am . its 9:18 am now.


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> I get on and the first thing I see is "big boobies" why oh why ?


Because the guys were the last ones to post in chat.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Is he there yet??


----------



## Jacqui

Your luckier then I am. My deliveries aren't until 4 pm at the earliest.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Is he there yet??


hi


----------



## Jacqui

Ready for school Nick?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Ready for school Nick?


no


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> Is he there yet??


No ....we are outside waiting.lol


----------



## Heather H

Ok it's 10:30


----------



## Jacqui

Is he there yet?


----------



## Heather H

No  anticipation is killing me


----------



## Heather H

So what's everyone's plan for today


----------



## HLogic

Not to wait outside for a delivery. heh!


----------



## Heather H

Ok I will talk later . We see a truck but it's stopped at the other street. Maybe baby


----------



## Momof4

I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Make sure we get pictures!


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> I'm so excited for you!!!


thank you . he's still not here. now Im getting mad.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Hey @yvonne! Haha Can you take my for sale add off . Head line is humidifier . Thanks



I don't see it. Someone must have already taken care of it for you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Just wondering. I feel bad for him. I don't know him at all.



Why? What's going on with him?


----------



## Heather H

tracking said. by 10:30 am now it says no estimated delivery time. ????????????? what up with that????


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi and good morning to all of you!

We have an overcast day here today with the CHANCE of sprinkles! That's ok, though, because I've really let my housework go lately.

Any new babies in Ohio yet?


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> I don't see it. Someone must have already taken care of it for you.


Thanks!


----------



## mike taylor

Call them, and see whats up .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Heather H said:


> Hey if I post....someone call and check on Yvonne g . And it gets reported maybe a mod will see it ?????what do you guys think?


Yvonne is fine, foot is almost painless, she's just busy.....


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Why? What's going on with him?


 
I saw on FB that he's getting a divorce and getting rid of all his torts because he doesn't know where he will end up. He listed a ton! He was keeping just a few.


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Call them, and see whats up .


delays will be here by 1pm. im so very not happy.


----------



## mike taylor

Who is him?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! Thank you all for your concern. Makes me feel like an even bigger baby!!
> 
> The cinder block was standing up on end. I tip it forward then move the aldabran shed door behind it, then tip it back. Well, my fingers slipped and the cinderblock tipped over and landed on the top of my foot. It felt like burning nerve endings - about 10 times worse than when you smack your elbow. So, it didn't bother me all the rest of the morning, but after I had been sitting down for an hour or so, it started to throb. Then my whole leg started to ache. I wasn't able to put weight on it at all. It was VERY painful, almost more than I could bear. I took a Bayer back and body and the pain started to subside. But I was incapacitated the whole rest of the day.
> 
> I must have bruised all the nerves in the top of my foot. But today there isn't even a vestige of discomfort. It's like it never happened.
> 
> So, thank you all for worrying about me, but I guess I was just being a big baby. All better!
> 
> I've got a tree guy coming over later today to cut down the pepper tree in the box turtle yard. The trunk is about 3' in diameter. I had it topped a few months ago, so it's not all that tall - maybe about 40'. So once I get my act together this a.m. I have to go out there and try to find as many box turtles as I can and move them out of their yard to safety.
> 
> Then I'm going to use the Weedeater on the back yard. I've got some sort of grass growing back there that grows as you watch it. From one day to the next, I swear, it grows two inches. And right now it's up to my ankles. Too bad a grazer doesn't live back there.
> 
> .




Put Dudley there for the day.....better than a lawn mower...


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> delays will be here by 1pm. im so very not happy.



Clean the house and keep busy!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I saw on FB that he's getting a divorce and getting rid of all his torts because he doesn't know where he will end up. He listed a ton! He was keeping just a few.



I think that might be an old post. Several years ago I bought a small Manouria tortoise from him because he was going through a divorce.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Put Dudley there for the day.....better than a lawn mower...



I only wish I could. I can't allow Dudley to know there's a world on the other side of his fence or he'll break down the fence trying to get back in there.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Who is him?



I think you're referring to Kevin Norred of The Tortoise Homes. Far as I know, everything is ok with him.


----------



## mike taylor

Ok, I'm out of the loop on Facebook .


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I think you're referring to Kevin Norred of The Tortoise Homes. Far as I know, everything is ok with him.



He posted it yesterday. The divorce has been going on for 18 months. 
He has to sell his home.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh wow. 

We had a Sanctuary here in Clovis, I think it was last year, that had to place all their tortoises because they were losing the property. Kevin took in most of the adult sulcatas. This sounds like a very traumatic time for him. But I doubt he'll have any trouble finding homes for his animals. He has quite a following up there in the Bay Area.


----------



## Momof4

He will not ship. Hopefully they all find homes.


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 121628
> 
> He will not ship. Hopefully they all find homes.


wow my heart goes out to him.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thanks for posting that. Maybe I'll contact him about the Manouria.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Why? What's going on with him?


who?


----------



## Yvonne G

Who's on first!


----------



## Momof4

Ok people it's time to tackle the laundry!! Let's do this!!! 
I'll check on you later and I hope I see a pic of your new baby Heather!!


----------



## Jacqui

Dang female RF but no shipping.


----------



## Jacqui

What your doing all our laundry?


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> What your doing all our laundry?


she can do mine


----------



## mike taylor

No tort yet? I say, I say whats up with that!


----------



## Heather H

hes here. had a soak and is eating everything in sight. 
will post pictures soon


----------



## juli11

Hey guys look at him first time this year that he sit outside


----------



## Heather H

charlie eating already


----------



## Heather H

i started a new thread in introductions called introducing Charlie, i know i need a better camera. thank you guys for all your help and for being patient with me.


----------



## Jacqui

Charlie is beeeeutiful.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> What your doing all our laundry?



Sure, bring it all over! I will fluff and fold!


----------



## Momof4

Charlie is so cute!!! What was your first thoughts? Smaller or bigger than you expected?


----------



## Yvonne G

Heather H said:


> charlie eating already
> View attachment 121631



Whooppee!! Doing the happy dance.


----------



## Yvonne G

Heather H said:


> i started a new thread in introductions called introducing Charlie, i know i need a better camera. thank you guys for all your help and for being patient with me.



Just a note of explanation - when folks who've been here a while with many posts, post in "introductions" it usually gets moved to the species thread. "Introductions" is for new members, not new animals.


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> Just a note of explanation - when folks who've been here a while with many posts, post in "introductions" it usually gets moved to the species thread. "Introductions" is for new members, not new animals.


thank you for moving it


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> Charlie is so cute!!! What was your first thoughts? Smaller or bigger than you expected?


smaller. 
he is doing great. he even pooped and drank out of his water dish .


----------



## Momof4

I have only seen two episodes of Pit Bull & Parolees and I'm in tears! Not bawling but tears. Love this show!!!


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> i started a new thread in introductions called introducing Charlie, i know i need a better camera. thank you guys for all your help and for being patient with me.


Congratulations on your new tortoise. He is beautiful.


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> Congratulations on your new tortoise. He is beautiful.


thank you . he's the typical baby, eat, poop, play fall asleep where ever.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I have only seen two episodes of Pit Bull & Parolees and I'm in tears! Not bawling but tears. Love this show!!!



I've watched a few of them when there was nothing else on. I don't really like the gal that runs it, and I guess I'm a snob because I don't like her daughters or the way they dress around those poor guys either.


----------



## smarch

Guess who got a cold from the flight down to Georgia? Guess who's head is now practically exploding? At least it waited until the last day of the trip to pop up and until I got home to get bad


----------



## Jacqui

That's what you get for having so much fun.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Sure, bring it all over! I will fluff and fold!



lol be careful what you offer. lol


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> I've watched a few of them when there was nothing else on. I don't really like the gal that runs it, and I guess I'm a snob because I don't like her daughters or the way they dress around those poor guys either.


I agree. I feel bad for all the dogs, but when I think of the money and time that is spent to basically warehouse them for years on end in a kennel it's sad. Animal shelters are full of pitbulls, The one here is no exception. I have seen some great pit bulls, there's one down the street that is great. But I would never own one if I didn't get it as a puppy and raised myself. I think there needs to be more emphasis on spay and neuter programs rather than just dealing with them after they're born in end up in shelters etc. that show just makes me angry, and I don't like the people running it either.


----------



## Momof4

I like that the parolees get a second chance and so do the dogs. I didn't really analyze it. I just got caught up in the adoptions side of it.


----------



## mike taylor

Not a bad show . But they suck at trapping dogs . Unless they do it the hard way for tv . Why does she keep them in small enclosures . They live on a crap load of land .


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> I don't see it. Someone must have already taken care of it for you.


It hasn't been removed yet . It's 115 post down on the app . It says just "humidifier" . Thanks


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> It hasn't been removed yet . It's 115 post down on the app . It says just "humidifier" . Thanks



Done. It was so far down, I didn't see it before and had also thought someone else had taken care of it


----------



## jaizei

@Yellow Turtle01 I know how much you love star wars


----------



## tortdad

I'm feeling let down and a bit irritated. 

A few weeks ago I posted about a friends coworker who had a sick baby sulcata. She asked for help so I loaned her a CHE, thermostat, digital temp/humidity gauge and gave her some food and new substraight. I gave her step by step instructions on how to do it, with pictures and explained it all to her so new not only understood but understood why. Her was too cold, stopped eating and had swollen shut eyes. It was starting to get better then took a turn for the worse. I told her to start syringe feeding it and get it to my reptile vet. She waited 10 more days then went to the vet  Vet said put it down but she didn't want to so he said start syringe feeding and see if it helps. It died that night without ever getting syringe fed. All I can say is I tried. I picked my loner equipment back up today so I can clean it and be ready for when I need to use it. Sorry little sully. I doubt it was "breeder failure syndrome" because she got it from Tyler at Tortoise Supply and we all know he starts his out right.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> @Yellow Turtle01 I know how much you love star wars


You know, I've actually been trying to catch up on those.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> I'm feeling let down and a bit irritated.
> 
> A few weeks ago I posted about a friends coworker who had a sick baby sulcata. She asked for help so I loaned her a CHE, thermostat, digital temp/humidity gauge and gave her some food and new substraight. I gave her step by step instructions on how to do it, with pictures and explained it all to her so new not only understood but understood why. Her was too cold, stopped eating and had swollen shut eyes. It was starting to get better then took a turn for the worse. I told her to start syringe feeding it and get it to my reptile vet. She waited 10 more days then went to the vet  Vet said put it down but she didn't want to so he said start syringe feeding and see if it helps. It died that night without ever getting syringe fed. All I can say is I tried. I picked my loner equipment back up today so I can clean it and be ready for when I need to use it. Sorry little sully. I doubt it was "breeder failure syndrome" because she got it from Tyler at Tortoise Supply and we all know he starts his out right.


I'm sorry  It just doesn't matter to some people.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I've watched a few of them when there was nothing else on. I don't really like the gal that runs it, and I guess I'm a snob because I don't like her daughters or the way they dress around those poor guys either.



I thought they pretty much reminded me of my family and friends...(normal sister excepted)


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm sorry  It just doesn't matter to some people.


I've seen so much of that and it's always the person trying to help that cries for the dead baby, the keepers don't seem to give a s***.
They wait until the little thing is almost dead then takes it to a rescue so the rescuer gets to cry over that baby. Damn, it pisses me off....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

maggie3fan said:


> I've seen so much of that and it's always the person trying to help that cries for the dead baby, the keepers don't seem to give a s***.
> They wait until the little thing is almost dead then takes it to a rescue so the rescuer gets to cry over that baby. Damn, it pisses me off....


I wonder how they would feel if it was the other way around.


----------



## Momof4

Sorry tortdad! I can understand your frustration! At least you tried and went above and beyond. 
I have a second cuz who bought a hatchling from a "breeder" and I was giving her advice because it is pyramiding, lives on pellets and hay! She claims her breeder knew everything and says they should be kept dry. It breaks my heart when she posts pics of him. I even referred her here. I'm just dreading the day she announces him ill or worse.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hey @jaizei


----------



## Heather H

tortdad said:


> I'm feeling let down and a bit irritated.
> 
> A few weeks ago I posted about a friends coworker who had a sick baby sulcata. She asked for help so I loaned her a CHE, thermostat, digital temp/humidity gauge and gave her some food and new substraight. I gave her step by step instructions on how to do it, with pictures and explained it all to her so new not only understood but understood why. Her was too cold, stopped eating and had swollen shut eyes. It was starting to get better then took a turn for the worse. I told her to start syringe feeding it and get it to my reptile vet. She waited 10 more days then went to the vet  Vet said put it down but she didn't want to so he said start syringe feeding and see if it helps. It died that night without ever getting syringe fed. All I can say is I tried. I picked my loner equipment back up today so I can clean it and be ready for when I need to use it. Sorry little sully. I doubt it was "breeder failure syndrome" because she got it from Tyler at Tortoise Supply and we all know he starts his out right.


I'm so sorry. You did your best. And went above and beyond to help.


----------



## Jacqui

You can not win them all and the losses tear you up. Just keep reminding yourself that you tried to help the little guy.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> I'm feeling let down and a bit irritated.
> 
> A few weeks ago I posted about a friends coworker who had a sick baby sulcata. She asked for help so I loaned her a CHE, thermostat, digital temp/humidity gauge and gave her some food and new substraight. I gave her step by step instructions on how to do it, with pictures and explained it all to her so new not only understood but understood why. Her was too cold, stopped eating and had swollen shut eyes. It was starting to get better then took a turn for the worse. I told her to start syringe feeding it and get it to my reptile vet. She waited 10 more days then went to the vet  Vet said put it down but she didn't want to so he said start syringe feeding and see if it helps. It died that night without ever getting syringe fed. All I can say is I tried. I picked my loner equipment back up today so I can clean it and be ready for when I need to use it. Sorry little sully. I doubt it was "breeder failure syndrome" because she got it from Tyler at Tortoise Supply and we all know he starts his out right.


thats terrible.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

@Yellow Turtle01 wheres the comic? wheres the comic? wheres the comic? wheres the comic? wheres the comic? wheres the comic?


----------



## leigti

maggie3fan said:


> I thought they pretty much reminded me of my family and friends...(normal sister excepted)


It's not the way they look although they are an interesting group of characters  and I am glad that it gives the guys a job. it's that it seems like somebody running a SKU should know a little bit more about dogs in general. It seems like the dogs always have behavioral or health issues that they don't even realize until they try to adopt it out. Of course you never know how much of it is staged for TV.


----------



## leigti

maggie3fan said:


> I've seen so much of that and it's always the person trying to help that cries for the dead baby, the keepers don't seem to give a s***.
> They wait until the little thing is almost dead then takes it to a rescue so the rescuer gets to cry over that baby. Damn, it pisses me off....


I could never run a rescue. I'm glad that people can. It would break my heart and make me very angry and probably hates the human race.


----------



## mike taylor

jaizei said:


> Done. It was so far down, I didn't see it before and had also thought someone else had taken care of it


Well I thank you .


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> I've seen so much of that and it's always the person trying to help that cries for the dead baby, the keepers don't seem to give a s***.
> They wait until the little thing is almost dead then takes it to a rescue so the rescuer gets to cry over that baby. Damn, it pisses me off....


You must be the feisty sister? ????


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> It hasn't been removed yet . It's 115 post down on the app . It says just "humidifier" . Thanks



I see Jaizei found it. It's helpful on requests like this for one to show a link to the thread. Just sayin'


----------



## Jacqui

Thank goodness it is night time and the heat of the day has lowered.


----------



## tortdad

I just ordered a "jb texas turtle"from a frozen custard place. I'm not sure what it is but I'm eating turtle tonight!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> I see Jaizei found it. It's helpful on requests like this for one to show a link to the thread. Just sayin'


I can't I use the app on my phone . Sorry would if I could .


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> I just ordered a "jb texas turtle"from a frozen custard place. I'm not sure what it is but I'm eating turtle tonight!


Haha you just got it for the name? I hope its nasty!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Evening TFO.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, Steven! Hows it going?


----------



## Jacqui

I wanna know what exactly it ends up being.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Evening TFO.


*gives a long distance wave* Hi!


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> I wanna know what exactly it ends up being.


 Delicious


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Delicious


Don't lie! You're choking it down aren't you .


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> I just ordered a "jb texas turtle"from a frozen custard place. I'm not sure what it is but I'm eating turtle tonight!



I imagine it involves pecan in some way


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Haha you just got it for the name? I hope its nasty!


You couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> You couldn't be more wrong.


Where's the pictures? Preferably the ones that show you puking?


----------



## tortdad

There was no time for pictures. The poor turtle got eaten too fast!


----------



## mike taylor

Haha hey where's our whooping boy ole Newt?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Haha hey where's our whooping boy ole Newt?


i said hi earlier but no one payed any attention to me.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i said hi earlier but no one payed any attention to me.


 Did anyone hear anything?


----------



## mike taylor

Nopers! He must of used lower case letters like a girly whisper .


----------



## mike taylor

Speaking of girly where's Ken? Haha


----------



## tortdad

Crying over how his man purse is now kept in Karen's purse.


----------



## mike taylor

I bet you're right!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hi


----------



## Elohi

My dad has been here today and it's been a lot of fun catching up.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> My dad has been here today and it's been a lot of fun catching up.
> View attachment 121714
> 
> View attachment 121715
> 
> View attachment 121716
> 
> View attachment 121717


what did he think about your shelled creatures?


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what did he think about your shelled creatures?


He thinks they're pretty rad. He like Freckles the most I think.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> He thinks they're pretty rad. He like Freckles the most I think.


which leo is is that?


----------



## Elohi

This one.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning peeps Happy Thursday


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> Morning peeps Happy Thursday


Morning.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> Morning peeps Happy Thursday


how many torts do you have?


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how many torts do you have?


I have 3


----------



## tortdad

Morning all.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO!


----------



## smarch

Good morning everyone!
Back to the real world after that vacation... oh well, gotta pay for them somehow!

That cold I got is still getting worse... darn people getting on the airplane sick . Anyways since i'm a huge baby its been interesting. If anyone knows good natural remedies its you guys. I remember reading somewhere about this "tea" with apple cider vinegar, honey and a whole lot of ginger, and that its gross but works, I don't care if its really hard to deal with like that, if it'll help i'lll do any crazy stuff.. preferably natural since I don't really want to OD on medication, I'm taking Alka-Seltzer and that's enough of pharmaceutical crap at once for me.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> My dad has been here today and it's been a lot of fun catching up.
> View attachment 121714
> 
> View attachment 121715
> 
> View attachment 121716
> 
> View attachment 121717


What a sweet picture!!!!

Lots of love!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO and time for me to go to bed. 

May everyone have a great day! !


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO and time for me to go to bed.
> 
> May everyone have a great day! !


 goodnight!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Helllooo


----------



## smarch

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Helllooo


 hello! good morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey Courtney!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> hello! good morning!


Morning Sarah!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning all..


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Helllooo


Have you been enjoying our beautiful weather?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Morning all..


 good morning!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning everyone!!! Any plans?


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> Good morning everyone!!! Any plans?


 Good morning. 
my plans? work then home to attempt to fight off this darn cold! feels like my heads in a vice!


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> Good morning everyone!
> Back to the real world after that vacation... oh well, gotta pay for them somehow!
> 
> That cold I got is still getting worse... darn people getting on the airplane sick . Anyways since i'm a huge baby its been interesting. If anyone knows good natural remedies its you guys. I remember reading somewhere about this "tea" with apple cider vinegar, honey and a whole lot of ginger, and that its gross but works, I don't care if its really hard to deal with like that, if it'll help i'lll do any crazy stuff.. preferably natural since I don't really want to OD on medication, I'm taking Alka-Seltzer and that's enough of pharmaceutical crap at once for me.


For colds we use, raw honey ( not heated up, just eat a tablespoon 3 times a day) lemonade made with honey and elderberry syrup, with a cough we add osha supreme from whole foods.


----------



## Heather H

Morning all


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Good morning.
> my plans? work then home to attempt to fight off this darn cold! feels like my heads in a vice!



It's amazing how crappy we can feel from just an everyday cold. Take care of yourself!


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> Morning all



How is your baby? Did you check on him during the night?


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> For colds we use, raw honey ( not heated up, just eat a tablespoon 3 times a day) lemonade made with honey and elderberry syrup, with a cough we add osha supreme from whole foods.


 Not gonna lie i'm excited to go buy honey to eat it lol, I love honey!


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> Morning all


 good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Thank goodness it is night time and the heat of the day has lowered.



Do I detect a bit of sarcasm?


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> Not gonna lie i'm excited to go buy honey to eat it lol, I love honey!


lol its a great food. raw is best because it has a the benefits. I shop a lot at whole foods. we also don't fight a fever unless it is over 101.


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> It's amazing how crappy we can feel from just an everyday cold. Take care of yourself!


 Thankfully it hit after I got home, I felt a little crummy on the flight back but now its full blown and that would have been very unpleasant. All I can say is i'm glad its just my head that aches and is drowsy and stuff... means no flu... I feel like despite the fact that if I tried to work out now i'd probably either get a nosebleed or a massive tickle in my throat that I could go run at the gym... its actually kind of frustrating lol.


----------



## Yvonne G

On the weather last night almost all the cities they showed on the California map were going to be in the 80's today! I bought fresh gas for my mower and weed eater. Hopefully I can get my act together and get busy today.


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> How is your baby? Did you check on him during the night?


He is doing great . When you guys told me they bury themselves I did not realize that we would not see any part of him. I let him sleep all night. 
He is up and wandering around now. Andys dad adores him and said that he is the cutest munchkin he ever saw. He even checked on him this morning before he went to work.  I think he may have a nickname of munchkin . thank you for checking on him


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> lol its a great food. raw is best because it has a the benefits. I shop a lot at whole foods. we also don't fight a fever unless it is over 101.


 
"starve a cold feed a fever"

I've been bundling trying to sweat it out... don't think I actually have a fever since i'm not achey like I've noticed fevers feel like when you're older. flush it out, its 11:30 and I've already polished off 5 water bottles full of liquids. Humidifier at night, taking alka seltzer to manage symptoms at least a little, money throat drops now and then as well as original herb cough drops once and a while.


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> "starve a cold feed a fever"
> 
> I've been bundling trying to sweat it out... don't think I actually have a fever since i'm not achey like I've noticed fevers feel like when you're older. flush it out, its 11:30 and I've already polished off 5 water bottles full of liquids. Humidifier at night, taking alka seltzer to manage symptoms at least a little, money throat drops now and then as well as original herb cough drops once and a while.


feel better soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

I hate being sick. That's why I turned into a recluse (or troll, when I'm under the bridge). I try very hard to not have contact with germy humans!


----------



## smarch

I'll do everything in my power to get over this cold as quickly as possible! As long as it doesn't hit my chest i'll recover soon... and if I keep fighting it like this its never made it to my chest in the past so I should be set. 

I avoid germy people as much as possible... but to get down to the race I had to fly... plane=germiest place in the world=sick. 

We're already planning to fly out to ohio early may for the big race out there, Spartan Beast. ... so basically I gotta stop spending money and searching cheap flights since I cant drive my old car that far per parental orders, and at 21 cant rent a car... and prefer not to hitch rides with people I meet online


----------



## Yvonne G

Get yourself a good face mask and wear it on the plane. So what if people look at you like you're crazy. Better crazy than sick.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Get yourself a good face mask and wear it on the plane. So what if people look at you like you're crazy. Better crazy than sick.


 I'm planning on it, my friend is actually immune suppressed and should have been wearing hers. I also meant to take my vitamin C supps earlier than I started because its always worked for my dad.


----------



## Jacqui

p


Momof4 said:


> Good morning everyone!!! Any plans?


What else but yardwork


----------



## smarch

So i'm covered in a tremendous amount of giant bruises from the race, finger grip ones included, and i'm going to the Dr tomorrow for my yearly checkup... that'll be an interesting time! "yeah I just ya know did a Spartan Race and jumped walls and people have to help you and bruises happen"


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Do I detect a bit of sarcasm?


Nopers. It was indeed getting to hot while I was cleaning out the old garden.


----------



## Jacqui

Tell the Dr your trying out for a human patchwork quilt.


----------



## smarch

The fact that signing a "death" waiver is no big deal kind of makes me realize how awesome my life really is, livin on the edge!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Tell the Dr your trying out for a human patchwork quilt.


 I'm just worried the drs going to think abuse was a factor because of the amont of them that you can clearly make out the 4 finger grip in them... I mean im not a kid but can't he still have to tell someone if it looks like a problem? I'm basically gonna be like "sorry, had to go over a 10 foot wall, people can do whatever they had to when I needed a boost, so yeah people did that, but it was wanted" lol


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I'm just worried the drs going to think abuse was a factor because of the amont of them that you can clearly make out the 4 finger grip in them... I mean im not a kid but can't he still have to tell someone if it looks like a problem? I'm basically gonna be like "sorry, had to go over a 10 foot wall, people can do whatever they had to when I needed a boost, so yeah people did that, but it was wanted" lol



Or that you got a little too caught up in the whole 50 shades of grey thing


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Or that you got a little too caught up in the whole 50 shades of grey thing


 ok so maybe I shouldn't worry about the reaction lol, I didn't even think of that. Less worried now, and my story is actually way better than something like that


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> I'm just worried the drs going to think abuse was a factor because of the amont of them that you can clearly make out the 4 finger grip in them... I mean im not a kid but can't he still have to tell someone if it looks like a problem? I'm basically gonna be like "sorry, had to go over a 10 foot wall, people can do whatever they had to when I needed a boost, so yeah people did that, but it was wanted" lol


show him the pictures of what you were doing if he questions it. I was grocery shopping and 2 cops came up to me and said they were called with a complaint that my son was being abused. He was covered in hives and whelps. My son was 7 at the time. He looked at the cops and said " I am not abused I don't even get spankings when I need them. I have chronic idiopathic urticaria and my mom has a letter explaining it in her purse". I showed the cops the letter and they asked about his condition and said sorry to have bothered you. While all this was going on I saw a lady watching the whole thing. I walked up to her and asked if she was the one with the concern. She looked so scared. I told her thank you for watching out for kids. I explained my sons condition. I was not upset but I do get tired of explaining it to people. A lot of the times he does look like an abused kid.


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> show him the pictures of what you were doing if he questions it. I was grocery shopping and 2 cops came up to me and said they were called with a complaint that my son was being abused. He was covered in hives and whelps. My son was 7 at the time. He looked at the cops and said " I am not abused I don't even get spankings when I need them. I have chronic idiopathic urticaria and my mom has a letter explaining it in her purse". I showed the cops the letter and they asked about his condition and said sorry to have bothered you. While all this was going on I saw a lady watching the whole thing. I walked up to her and asked if she was the one with the concern. She looked so scared. I told her thank you for watching out for kids. I explained my sons condition. I was not upset but I do get tired of explaining it to people. A lot of the times he does look like an abused kid.


 My friends dad who I went with told me to wear my finisher medal and people will leave me alone lol. I have plenty of pictures in my phone to show him if he questions. I kind of just got anxious about it all and didn't realize there were practical answers.


----------



## smarch

making alka seltzer at work makes me so self conscious... so much fizzing noises... yes entire office I'm sick in case you didn't already know


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> My friends dad who I went with told me to wear my finisher medal and people will leave me alone lol. I have plenty of pictures in my phone to show him if he questions. I kind of just got anxious about it all and didn't realize there were practical answers.


I would not worry. Is this a doctor you have see before?


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> Nopers. It was indeed getting to hot while I was cleaning out the old garden.


i need warmth


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> I would not worry. Is this a doctor you have see before?


 not really, I had one appointment a few weeks ago as a "meet and greet" type thing because I finally left my jerk pediatrician dr. And I have a reasonably suspicious patch of scars on my leg too... so drs in general just kind of freak me out.


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> not really, I had one appointment a few weeks ago as a "meet and greet" type thing because I finally left my jerk pediatrician dr. And I have a reasonably suspicious patch of scars on my leg too... so drs in general just kind of freak me out.


oh ok. But don't worry it will be fine.  they may ask questions but you have the answers.


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> oh ok. But don't worry it will be fine.  they may ask questions but you have the answers.


 provided I don't freak out i'll be fine.... hmmm I still got some anxiety meds from my flight... that may be handy to take before!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I'm just worried the drs going to think abuse was a factor because of the amont of them that you can clearly make out the 4 finger grip in them... I mean im not a kid but can't he still have to tell someone if it looks like a problem? I'm basically gonna be like "sorry, had to go over a 10 foot wall, people can do whatever they had to when I needed a boost, so yeah people did that, but it was wanted" lol


You can show him pictures of it


----------



## leigti

Your doctor will be required to ask questions. But it can be easily explained so don't worry about it. If you are acting stressed and anxious he won't believe your story so just tell him the truth. Bring him a flyer or confirmation of your entry to the event. If you feel you need proof. But don't get stressed about it, no big deal. I once had to go to the doctor a couple days after getting backed off the neighbor's horse, I look like hell, but he believed me so it was good.


----------



## smarch

leigti said:


> Your doctor will be required to ask questions. But it can be easily explained so don't worry about it. If you are acting stressed and anxious he won't believe your story so just tell him the truth. Bring him a flyer or confirmation of your entry to the event. If you feel you need proof. But don't get stressed about it, no big deal. I once had to go to the doctor a couple days after getting backed off the neighbor's horse, I look like hell, but he believed me so it was good.


 well being an anxious person will make not sounding anxious quite a trick... anxiety meds before the apt it is!


----------



## smarch

I sunburned the back of my neck while in GA! ... sunburn and winter dry skin are a terrible combination!


----------



## Momof4

I remember when I was getting checked out of the hospital after my 1st was born and they pulled me aside and asked if "I was afraid to go home?" I think it was because my husband was so anxious in the hospital and it was 2 days before x-mas and he was sorta bugging them to discharge us. He wasn't mean just persistent. 
11yrs later it still bothers him they even asked. With the 2nd kid we stayed the full 24hrs and they didn't ask me. We kinda laugh about it now.


----------



## Momof4

I'm with Jacqui it has been to hot to work outside and the next few days it will be in the low 90's here! Not ready for this yet!


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> I remember when I was getting checked out of the hospital after my 1st was born and they pulled me aside and asked if "I was afraid to go home?" I think it was because my husband was so anxious in the hospital and it was 2 days before x-mas and he was sorta bugging them to discharge us. He wasn't mean just persistent.
> 11yrs later it still bothers him they even asked. With the 2nd kid we stayed the full 24hrs and they didn't ask me. We kinda laugh about it now.


 When I was little I was running around the house in little cowgirl boots... and ran straight into the corner of our shelving/display thingy (that's name I cant remember) and got a gash above my eye, our neighbor at the time was a nurse so my parents quickly called her over, she kind of got them less freaked out and my head all toweled up and then my parents drove me to the ER... where they pulled my dad aside to question him and he still to this day hates how criminal that made him feel. I get how its needed ... though it seems in cases where there really is a problem that people don't get caught...


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> I'm with Jacqui it has been to hot to work outside and the next few days it will be in the low 90's here! Not ready for this yet!


 its hit the 50's here in MA!!! I thought it would never come!


----------



## smarch

OK, I've sparked quite a curiosity around the office with my security bloop headed down to GA last week. 
I keep one of those flat metal box cutters in my wallet since before I started working at the gas station back before I even got franklin, I keep it in my wallet all the time since its easier to carry than a multi-tool since its flat, and you never know when you're going to need top open something. Well I forgot to take out the box cutter from the back of my wallet before flying.... and mid-way through my flight I remembered it was there... it made it through security! ... how? Its currently in the mail back here due for arrival today because I was not going to have it confiscated headed home... but how on earth did it get through? its kind of scary to think about. There's no way those are allowed right? TSA made an oopsie?


----------



## leigti

smarch said:


> When I was little I was running around the house in little cowgirl boots... and ran straight into the corner of our shelving/display thingy (that's name I cant remember) and got a gash above my eye, our neighbor at the time was a nurse so my parents quickly called her over, she kind of got them less freaked out and my head all toweled up and then my parents drove me to the ER... where they pulled my dad aside to question him and he still to this day hates how criminal that made him feel. I get how its needed ... though it seems in cases where there really is a problem that people don't get caught...


My Friends son was being quite the little booger one day, throwing a complete temper tantrum. So my friend escorted him to his room, barely touch the kid and all just a hand on his arm. But when the kid tried to pull away his arm broke. At the hospital my friend was sure that CPS would be in any second to haul them away. He was mortified, he knows he didn't hurt the kid but why did the arm break? When the x-rays came back they found there was a bone cyst. The doctor said the arm could've broke at any time, even with something as little as brushing his teeth or lifting anything. So my friend was clear of any issues but it was very scary for a couple hours.
It is nice that the screening process is in place, unfortunately many kids still fall through the cracks. Even in my department we are required to ask about personal safety during the evaluation. And required to report it if anything comes up.


----------



## Elohi

The. Sun. Is. Shining. 
I'm so excited!
Leopards are outside. 
Penny is about to go out. Then I'll put the baby out for an hr.


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> The. Sun. Is. Shining.
> I'm so excited!
> Leopards are outside.
> Penny is about to go out. Then I'll put the baby out for an hr.


Oops forgot the pictures.


----------



## tortdad

What is this "sun" you speak of? We've not had any in a long time


----------



## smarch

leigti said:


> My Friends son was being quite the little booger one day, throwing a complete temper tantrum. So my friend escorted him to his room, barely touch the kid and all just a hand on his arm. But when the kid tried to pull away his arm broke. At the hospital my friend was sure that CPS would be in any second to haul them away. He was mortified, he knows he didn't hurt the kid but why did the arm break? When the x-rays came back they found there was a bone cyst. The doctor said the arm could've broke at any time, even with something as little as brushing his teeth or lifting anything. So my friend was clear of any issues but it was very scary for a couple hours.
> It is nice that the screening process is in place, unfortunately many kids still fall through the cracks. Even in my department we are required to ask about personal safety during the evaluation. And required to report it if anything comes up.


 
I've clearly watched a few too many medical shows when I immediately thought bone disorder/problem before I got to the cyst part in your post.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> What is this "sun" you speak of? We've not had any in a long time


 my first day in GA I called home all excited talking about the "green stuff on the ground" and blue skies


----------



## mike taylor

All we've had is rain and more rain!


----------



## Elohi

It's been nothing but rain and cold and grey skies for so long that I was starting to think spring was never coming. Then today I woke up and the sun was out. SHOCKING.


----------



## Elohi

Hard to believe!



Behold! The sun!


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Oops forgot the pictures.
> View attachment 121738
> 
> View attachment 121739
> 
> View attachment 121740




I'll bet your neighbors just love you! Just a bit of advice: most plants lose their tastiness the bigger and older they grow. It's best to keep them pruned closer to the ground.


----------



## smarch

Someone here on chat is from Ohio right? End of May if all goes to plan I'll be getting myself out there and running a Spartan Race ( don't remember where... need to worry about coming up with a spare 250 to fly out or find another MA resident driving out... darn rental car 25 age...) But if whoever that is is in the area close to the race you could always show up and meet my lovely ... muddy... face! or for dinner one day or something, that'd be kinda cool.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> What is this "sun" you speak of? We've not had any in a long time


That's because I stole it.


----------



## Elohi

It's hot in the sun. 

But it's nice down deep in the mallow.


----------



## Momof4

@HeatherH I had no idea Charlie was only a itty bitty baby!!! The pics made him seem bigger!! That makes him even cuter in my book!


----------



## Jacqui

Has everybody had a nice day?


----------



## mike taylor

Yes! Only had to work two days this week . I'm off tomorrow! Haha three days off I love it .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yes! Only had to work two days this week . I'm off tomorrow! Haha three days off I love it .


Do you have big plans for those days?


----------



## mike taylor

Try to work on my tortoise enclosure if it doesn't rain . Plus we are going to the battle ship Texas tomorrow.


----------



## leigti

smarch said:


> I've clearly watched a few too many medical shows when I immediately thought bone disorder/problem before I got to the cyst part in your post.


It is rare but it happens. The doctor says people usually have more than one so they did a bunch of x-rays but couldn't find anymore.


----------



## mike taylor

I got Merle Haggards that's the way love goes song stuck in my head.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i hate everyone! my parents just bought a house in PA. i will just run away so i not have to leave California.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Try to work on my tortoise enclosure if it doesn't rain . Plus we are going to the battle ship Texas tomorrow.


You'll be right next to my Jobsite


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate everyone! my parents just bought a house in PA. i will just run away so i not have to leave California.


PA is not that bad. Is it the house you saw?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate everyone! my parents just bought a house in PA. i will just run away so i not have to leave California.


You hate me because your parents bought a house? Fine, be that way!!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate everyone! my parents just bought a house in PA. i will just run away so i not have to leave California.



I know it's hard but everything will workout in the long run. You knew it coming. Your lucky your not a military brat!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate everyone! my parents just bought a house in PA. i will just run away so i not have to leave California.


It's pretty darn hard to live on the streets with three tortoises. You might want to rethink that statement. Didn't you say it was only for a couple years, that won't be too bad at all.


----------



## Momof4

Do female torts ever want "it" my guy is going crazy! He bit my female on her leg and I picked him up and scolded him and partitioned the outdoor enclosure. 

I had to separate them in the middle of the night because I could here him through the walls!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> PA is not that bad. Is it the house you saw?


yes i saw the house it was big but it had a really small yard.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> It's pretty darn hard to live on the streets with three tortoises. You might want to rethink that statement. Didn't you say it was only for a couple years, that won't be too bad at all.


you can take care of my torts wile I'm living in the wild. i will survive by eating toads and slugs!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> You hate me because your parents bought a house? Fine, be that way!!!!!!


yes.


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> Someone here on chat is from Ohio right? End of May if all goes to plan I'll be getting myself out there and running a Spartan Race ( don't remember where... need to worry about coming up with a spare 250 to fly out or find another MA resident driving out... darn rental car 25 age...) But if whoever that is is in the area close to the race you could always show up and meet my lovely ... muddy... face! or for dinner one day or something, that'd be kinda cool.


I'm in ohio


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> @HeatherH I had no idea Charlie was only a itty bitty baby!!! The pics made him seem bigger!! That makes him even cuter in my book!


I will try to get better pics. Yes he is itty bitty. Andy's dad hand fed him tonight


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> I know it's hard but everything will workout in the long run. You knew it coming. Your lucky your not a military brat!


I'm not a brat  lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> I'm not a brat  lol


she was talking to me.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> she was talking to me.


I'm a military kid. Moved a lot. Longest I stayed somewhere was 3 years.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> I'm a military kid. Moved a lot. Longest I stayed somewhere was 3 years.


oh


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> I'm not a brat  lol



Are you sure?


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> Are you sure?


Ok I'm a brat  we all know it.


----------



## Heather H

Nick think of pa as an adventure. New friends, New school, New teachers. It can be fun.


----------



## mike taylor

I hear your not able to have exotic animals in Pa. Sorry Newt you will have to send me your torts .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Newt ! Can I have all your tortoises?


----------



## Heather H

What's everyones take on hand feeding?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I hear your not able to have exotic animals in Pa. Sorry Newt you will have to send me your torts .





Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Newt ! Can I have all your tortoises?


i hate you.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Nick think of pa as an adventure. New friends, New school, New teachers. It can be fun.


but i don't want new friends.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but i don't want new friends.


Why not?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you can take care of my torts wile I'm living in the wild. i will survive by eating toads and slugs!


Sorry, I'm not adding any more tortoises. In fact I am re-homing in my box turtle.


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> What's everyones take on hand feeding?


I think it is fun. And it helps bond with your tortoise and my feeling. But if you do it all the time pretty soon the tortoise will expect it and won't eat on his own. Everything in moderation


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> I think it is fun. And it helps bond with your tortoise and my feeling. But if you do it all the time pretty soon the tortoise will expect it and won't eat on his own. Everything in moderation


Ok thanks. I think I will let Andy's dad do it every once in awhile. He really enjoyed it.


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> Ok thanks. I think I will let Andy's dad do it every once in awhile. He really enjoyed it.


It gave me an opportunity to get close to my tortoise and see what she's doing. It doesn't take long for them to get used to you staring at them up close.


----------



## Heather H

Ok bed time night all


----------



## leigti

Me too. Good night.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday


happy friday.


----------



## tortdad

Heather H said:


> Ok thanks. I think I will let Andy's dad do it every once in awhile. He really enjoyed it.


 
It's fine to do every now and then. What you don't want is them to start associating your hand with food. You don't want them biting your empty hand because they think it will make food magically appear.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but i don't want new friends.


 Don't worry. Kids in PA don't like liberal CA suffer kids. (Stirs pot with big spoon while doing evil laugh)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate you.


Your point...?
Answer me ! Can I have your tortoises?


----------



## tortdad

I want your tortoise but I want them free


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> happy friday.


Give me all your tortoises…NOW ! !


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate you.


Can I have your tortoises? It's a lot warmer here.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Give me all your tortoises…NOW ! !


I call dibs on the sulcata(s). You can keep his Russian tort.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Don't worry. Kids in PA don't like liberal CA suffer kids. (Stirs pot with big spoon while doing evil laugh)


LOL.


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> I call dibs on the sulcata(s). You can keep his Russian tort.


 You can't call dibs, Cowboy already did and I'm stealing them from him.


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> LOL.



Where have you been buddy, you've been missed.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> It's fine to do every now and then. What you don't want is them to start associating your hand with food. You don't want them biting your empty hand because they think it will make food magically appear.


He wrote it for me.


----------



## Jacqui

Can we go back and start the week over?


----------



## mike taylor

Sure start Monday! Newt I asked first! Now send me them tortoises!


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> You can't call dibs, Cowboy already did and I'm stealing them from him.


Psssst! Can you steal his enclosures for me? I'd love that green house too... Thanks. 
*evil laughter*


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Where have you been buddy, you've been missed.


I've been studying...  
I've missed the forum too.


----------



## mike taylor

Damn didn't think of the greenhouse!


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate everyone! my parents just bought a house in PA. i will just run away so i not have to leave California.



So instead of going for a couple years you'll be moving there permanently?


----------



## Yvonne G

Think of it like this, Nick - the Forum doesn't care where you are, we're all just a keystroke away. We'll still be just as handy as we ever were no matter where you're living. And places are much closer and easier to reach back east. My tortoise partner, Will, used to live in Philly and he went to the New York Turtle & Tortoise Society meeting every month - *in NEW YORK!!!!!*. There's all kinds of history back there. So much to do and see. Life is what you make it, kid. Go with an open mind and enjoy what life brings you. And remember - we're still here no matter how far away you have to move.


----------



## HLogic

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate everyone! my parents just bought a house in PA. i will just run away so i not have to leave California.



You can move here. I have tons of stuff to keep a young'n busy and plenty of room for 3 torts. Be prepared for a major life changing event if you decide to accept the challenge! You will LOVE school much more than the 'training' you will receive here. Bring mosquito repellent!!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## smarch

@russian/sulcata/tortoise it'll be a big change and it'll suck, I wont sugar coat that. You're at the age where being the new kid is no longer interesting... buuuuut having tortoises is!
If you keep saying itll suck, it will. You just have to embrace it rather than fight it... and I know that sounds stupid and is coming from the girl in high school who decided if my family was ever going to move I would refuse. 
East Coast is where its at! Winters may be cold and dreary but you can go sledding, ski or snowboard if you're daring. Theres so much living history right here!
And luckily you're in the time in technology that you can easily stay in touch with old friends, could always meet back up with them in college, could go back home for college. That's all this trip will ever be to you, a trip, a temporary home, never where you really belong. But make it work for you, see it as a very long vacation, getting to travel to see someplace new.


----------



## smarch

happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> happy Friday everyone!


Happy Friday to you too!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

HLogic said:


> You can move here. I have tons of stuff to keep a young'n busy and plenty of room for 3 torts. Be prepared for a major life changing event if you decide to accept the challenge! You will LOVE school much more than the 'training' you will receive here. Bring mosquito repellent!!


so your saying i can go live with you!!!???


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Don't worry. Kids in PA don't like liberal CA suffer kids. (Stirs pot with big spoon while doing evil laugh)


trust me i don't want to be around all the smelly republicans!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> So instead of going for a couple years you'll be moving there permanently?


we are keeping the house we live in now but we are moving to PA because of my mothers job. then they are going to move back to CA in like 5 years. but in 2 years i will be out of the house and gong to college(if i decide to go).


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Your point...?
> Answer me ! Can I have your tortoises?





mike taylor said:


> Sure start Monday! Newt I asked first! Now send me them tortoises!





AbdullaAli said:


> Psssst! Can you steal his enclosures for me? I'd love that green house too... Thanks.
> *evil laughter*


i hate you!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

The busy street that runs by my house has claimed another statistic. I'm so bummed. He was hit so hard that I couldn't really tell it was him - just an orange and white cat. R.I.P. Billie Boy. Just a little over a year of age, but he had wormed his way into my heart.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> @russian/sulcata/tortoise it'll be a big change and it'll suck, I wont sugar coat that. You're at the age where being the new kid is no longer interesting... buuuuut having tortoises is!
> If you keep saying itll suck, it will. You just have to embrace it rather than fight it... and I know that sounds stupid and is coming from the girl in high school who decided if my family was ever going to move I would refuse.
> East Coast is where its at! Winters may be cold and dreary but you can go sledding, ski or snowboard if you're daring. Theres so much living history right here!
> And luckily you're in the time in technology that you can easily stay in touch with old friends, could always meet back up with them in college, could go back home for college. That's all this trip will ever be to you, a trip, a temporary home, never where you really belong. But make it work for you, see it as a very long vacation, getting to travel to see someplace new.


i don't like the snow its gross!


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> we are keeping the house we live in now but we are moving to PA because of my mothers job. then they are going to move back to CA in like 5 years. but in 2 years i will be out of the house and gong to college(if i decide to go).


 You'd better decide to go to college! plus trust me college is wayyyyyy better than high school. you have to at least give college a try... I know too many people who didn't try and regretted it, so I try to prevent more of them, friend to friend


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> The busy street that runs by my house has claimed another statistic. I'm so bummed. He was hit so hard that I couldn't really tell it was him - just an orange and white cat. R.I.P. Billie Boy. Just a little over a year of age, but he had wormed his way into my heart.
> 
> View attachment 121847


wow I'm sorry this happened Yvonne


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> You'd better decide to go to college! plus trust me college is wayyyyyy better than high school. you have to at least give college a try... I know too many people who didn't try and regretted it, so I try to prevent more of them, friend to friend



Who needs college when you have swag?


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> The busy street that runs by my house has claimed another statistic. I'm so bummed. He was hit so hard that I couldn't really tell it was him - just an orange and white cat. R.I.P. Billie Boy. Just a little over a year of age, but he had wormed his way into my heart.
> 
> View attachment 121847


 aww  rest in peace lil kitty. Was he yours or a neighborhood kitty? he was very handsome!


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't like the snow its gross!


 After this winter I don't think anyone up here "likes" snow anymore. but it is fun if you let it be, I promise!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> You'd better decide to go to college! plus trust me college is wayyyyyy better than high school. you have to at least give college a try... I know too many people who didn't try and regretted it, so I try to prevent more of them, friend to friend


i just want to live alone in a little hut with thousands of torts.


----------



## HLogic

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> so your saying i can go live with you!!!???



Sure! But consider 10 years more of high school would probably be more fun...and college is not an "if"; it is a certainty!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

HLogic said:


> Sure! But consider 10 years more of high school would probably be more fun...and college is not an "if"; it is a certainty!


hmmm how old are you?


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> aww  rest in peace lil kitty. Was he yours or a neighborhood kitty? he was very handsome!



He was a stray that I rescued and had neutered. I didn't have him very long, but he really captured my heart. And he was growing into such a handsome fellow.


----------



## HLogic

old enough


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

HLogic said:


> old enough


what torts will you give me if i go live with you?


----------



## HLogic

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what torts will you give me if i go live with you?



That's another 'quality' you will abandon..the what do I get for free mantra.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

HLogic said:


> That's another 'quality' you will abandon..the what do I get for free mantra.


whats a mantra?


----------



## Momof4

Poor kitty! RIP Billie Boy.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

who needs school when you have swag?


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> He was a stray that I rescued and had neutered. I didn't have him very long, but he really captured my heart. And he was growing into such a handsome fellow.


 That was kind of like our Semore, but he was already neutered, we had to give him hernia surgery which was similar in price. He got to stay because he captured all of our hearts. I think animals once strays have so much love to give because they know what having no one to love them is like. Even though he was young you gave him a special life just by caring


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i just want to live alone in a little hut with thousands of torts.


 feeding them may not be a problem depending where you get this hut... but vetting them would be a problem, need money to do that... money that you wont get with a career of "do you want fries with that", since that's what no college has for future employment. then I'll get all your torts!  lol sorry everyone else was claiming, I had to butt in at least once


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> feeding them may not be a problem depending where you get this hut... but vetting them would be a problem, need money to do that... money that you wont get with a career of "do you want fries with that", since that's what no college has for future employment. then I'll get all your torts!  lol sorry everyone else was claiming, I had to butt in at least once


i will become a male stripper and get a lot of money that way!


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> trust me i don't want to be around all the smelly republicans!


Lol. Never move to Texas if you can't handle the smell of republicans. It's interesting being so liberal in a not so liberal state. Woooooooo boy. Lol.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> The busy street that runs by my house has claimed another statistic. I'm so bummed. He was hit so hard that I couldn't really tell it was him - just an orange and white cat. R.I.P. Billie Boy. Just a little over a year of age, but he had wormed his way into my heart.
> 
> View attachment 121847


Oh man   
I really sorry Yvonne.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i will become a male stripper and get a lot of money that way!


 Hate to break it to you but theres not much money in that when you don't have magical power possessing parts on your chest ... so unless you plan to get a boob job and just wear really tight pants tahts doomed to succeed... I know ladies who go to female clubs but none that go for guy performers lol.

Plus WHAT would the tortoises think of you!!?? think of the kids!


----------



## Elohi

Republicans aren't really the ones you need to watch out for. It's extremists in any direction you need to be leery of.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> Hate to break it to you but theres not much money in that when you don't have magical power possessing parts on your chest ... so unless you plan to get a boob job and just wear really tight pants tahts doomed to succeed... I know ladies who go to female clubs but none that go for guy performers lol.
> 
> Plus WHAT would the tortoises think of you!!?? think of the kids!


i just google the average income of a male stripper and its $46,000 a year!


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Republicans are just people though. It's extremists in any direction you need to be leery of.


 exactly! I could care less what other people politically think, they believe in whats best for them and I believe in whats best for me, if its the same, cool, if its different, that's cool too. In fact I'm registered independent and don't side either specifically, and I have not once told people in any election what I chose (accept a little town election adding to taxes but revamping our gross old high school field).


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i just google the average income of a male stripper and its $46,000 a year!


 that's not really a lot...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> that's not really a lot...


i know but its a job i wont have to goto college for!


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i know but its a job i wont have to goto college for!


 true, but you do have to be born with the body for it... or work out like crazy to be taken seriously


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> that's not really a lot...



Google the average income for a college graduate...

Lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> true, but you do have to be born with the body for it... or work out like crazy to be taken seriously


why are you trying to crush my dreams?


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why are you trying to crush my dreams?


 wouldn't you rather it be crushed by a friend than a bunch of strangers?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> wouldn't you rather it be crushed by a friend than a bunch of strangers?


you are a stranger.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Google the average income for a college graduate...
> 
> Lol


 holy college shameful! I didn't know It was that low! so glad i'm going to a cheap state school or i'd be paying debt forever!


----------



## Elohi

Sadly, most people I know aren't using their college degrees. They aren't even receiving a pay benefit for having it, however, they do "get the job" they are after over my non-degreed friends. I myself do not have my degree. Haven't finished it. I sure hope to even though I may never use it lol.


----------



## Elohi

AND most people I know are still paying off their college debt, including my husband.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> AND most people I know are still paying off their college debt, including my husband.


who needs college when you have swag?


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you are a stranger.


 Harsh..

drag queen performers make around 52,000 a year


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> Harsh..
> 
> drag queen performers make around 52,000 a year


so many options.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> so many options.


 star actors make a whole lot more... any good at lying and being someone else in front of cameras?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> star actors make a whole lot more... any good at lying and being someone else in front of cameras?


I'm thinking about becoming a drug dealer. they make a lot of money.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> so many options.


 and I suppose male strippers are often staples at a bachelorette party... bunch of drunk girls, money... ok maybe not that bad a life choice... until a guy calls you up lol then it could be a lil awkward


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm thinking about becoming a drug dealer. they make a lot of money.


 then you have a good maybe 6 month run and end up in jail for a good length of years... think about the tortoises! They cant come to prison with you! And enforcement never knows how to take care of torts/exotics!


----------



## smarch

This darn cold is making my head feel so fuzzy and compressed!

Good news is my checkup w/ the dr went well and literally took only like 15 minutes. Though at 21 I got a lil high cholesterol... how does one lower that? I read whole grains and stuff, what things should I be avoiding?


----------



## leigti

Hey Nick, what about trade schools? You only study what is required, it is about a two year commitment, and you make good money when you're done. These are jobs like plumbers, electricians, heating and air-conditioning, mechanics etc. there's also options in the medical field such as dental assistant or medical assistant. It would at least get you a decent paying job until you decide what you want to do with your life. Beats the heck out of minimum wage.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Hey Nick, what about trade schools? You only study what is required, it is about a two year commitment, and you make good money when you're done. These are jobs like plumbers, electricians, heating and air-conditioning, mechanics etc. there's also options in the medical field such as dental assistant or medical assistant. It would at least get you a decent paying job until you decide what you want to do with your life. Beats the heck out of minimum wage.


no! i want to study tortoises in different countries! thats what I'm going to do!


----------



## jaizei

leigti said:


> Hey Nick, what about trade schools? You only study what is required, it is about a two year commitment, and you make good money when you're done. These are jobs like plumbers, electricians, heating and air-conditioning, mechanics etc. there's also options in the medical field such as dental assistant or medical assistant. It would at least get you a decent paying job until you decide what you want to do with your life. Beats the heck out of minimum wage.



For the most part, I think trade schools (like for hvac, plumbing, electric) are not the way to go. I think someone would be better off just learning on the job, or doing the book learning through an apprenticeship.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> For the most part, I think trade schools (like for hvac, plumbing, electric) are not the way to go. I think someone would be better off just learning on the job, or doing the book learning through an apprenticeship.


 unless its a trade school high school, we have one of them and if I went that way and went automotive that's what I would have done, why go back to school again for something you could have already learned.


----------



## leigti

jaizei said:


> For the most part, I think trade schools (like for hvac, plumbing, electric) are not the way to go. I think someone would be better off just learning on the job, or doing the book learning through an apprenticeship.


It is not as easy to do apprenticeships and on-the-job training as it used to be. Employers still want that little certificate, along with experience. Sad but true.


----------



## jaizei

leigti said:


> It is not as easy to do apprenticeships and on-the-job training as it used to be. Employers still want that little certificate, along with experience. Sad but true.



Maybe things are different up there.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Maybe things are different up there.


 that's how it is for around here. The only real way to apprentice on the job is if its a family member or close friend willing to teach you as you go. 
Places still want the certificates to be able to hang up to prove you're "good" at the job because you went to school


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i will become a male stripper and get a lot of money that way!


I've seen your picture so you better go to college.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Google the average income for a college graduate...
> 
> Lol



Do an IMAGE search for male strippers then compare the results to what shows in your mirror.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Do an IMAGE search for male strippers then compare the results to what shows in your mirror.


damn im sexy!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> I've seen your picture so you better go to college.


haha your bold! thats all i have to say!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Do an IMAGE search for male strippers then compare the results to what shows in your mirror.



I'm much less oily


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> I'm much less oily


ewww!


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> haha your bold! thats all i have to say!


 Hahahahaha. 
I spent all my middle and high school years bouncing around Va, MD and Washington DC. There's plenty to do around there so you'll have fun in-spite of yourself.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Hahahahaha.
> I spent all my middle and high school years bouncing around Va, MD and Washington DC. There's plenty to do around there so you'll have fun in-spite of yourself.


no! i don't want to have fun! i will miss my friends i have now!


----------



## HLogic

smarch said:


> This darn cold is making my head feel so fuzzy and compressed!
> 
> Good news is my checkup w/ the dr went well and literally took only like 15 minutes. Though at 21 I got a lil high cholesterol... how does one lower that? I read whole grains and stuff, what things should I be avoiding?



The couch and spending all day on tort fora.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no! i don't want to have fun! i will miss my friends i have now!


 facebook, facetime, texts, phone calls, letters, Morse code, smoke signals, carrier pigions ... theres an unlimited number of ways you can stay in touch with your friends, sure maybe my last few weren't very serious, but just because you're apart doesn't mean you're not friends. One of my best friends lives in GA, in fact we've never lived close and met originally online, yet I just spent nearly a week at her house on a trip down there and now I'm home and apart again, but i'm still friends with her just as much as I am friends I see more often.


----------



## smarch

HLogic said:


> The couch and spending all day on tort fora.


 haha I meant foods lol, I exercise, I'm an obstacle course racer, basically a weekend superhero! its only like a few points over whats considered "good" ... is ice cream on that list of things I should cut back on... I like ice cream...


----------



## Momof4

Nick, where would you want to live as an adult with all your torts?


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon all!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm thinking about becoming a drug dealer. they make a lot of money.



Reminder, try to limit to none, the amount of talk about doing illegal activities as it violates forum rules.


----------



## HLogic

smarch said:


> haha I meant foods lol, I exercise, I'm an obstacle course racer, basically a weekend superhero! its only like a few points over whats considered "good" ... is ice cream on that list of things I should cut back on... I like ice cream...



Your endogenous cholesterol has little if anything to do with what you eat. It's what you do with what you eat that counts - like exercise. Ice cream has plenty of cholesterol. Eating more veggies can't hurt. Share your tort's food! They almost never have high cholesterol.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon all!


 good afternoon!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> The busy street that runs by my house has claimed another statistic. I'm so bummed. He was hit so hard that I couldn't really tell it was him - just an orange and white cat. R.I.P. Billie Boy. Just a little over a year of age, but he had wormed his way into my heart.
> 
> View attachment 121847



Not Billie!   Ever notice how it seems to be the ones you like the most that end up dead?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> good afternoon!



How ya feeling?


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Reminder, try to limit to none, the amount of talk about doing illegal activities as it violates forum rules.


 Yes mother


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Yes mother



Did you wash your hands? With water AND soap?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Nick, where would you want to live as an adult with all your torts?


florida


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Did you wash your hands? With water AND soap?


who needs soap when you have swag?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> How ya feeling?


 like my heads in a vice but i'm not terribly coughy and sniffley right now... and want ice cream... must be getting better lol gonna stop and get me some coffee ice cream on te way home  its so warm here (*New England warm y'all are allowed to disagree that 40s and 50s are warm)


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Did you wash your hands? With water AND soap?



I didn't use soap (hangs head down and walks back to the bathroom)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm going to go on a hike and hatch some snakes.


----------



## HLogic

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i just google the average income of a male stripper and its $46,000 a year!



Must seem like a lot to someone with as much swag as you.


----------



## Jacqui

HLogic said:


> Must seem like a lot to someone with as much swag as you.


Hey seems a lot to me.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> like my heads in a vice but i'm not terribly coughy and sniffley right now... and want ice cream... must be getting better lol gonna stop and get me some coffee ice cream on te way home  its so warm here (*New England warm y'all are allowed to disagree that 40s and 50s are warm)


40 and 50s can indeed be warm. It is in the 70s here so hot.


----------



## Jacqui

Craving ice cream is always a good sign.


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> The busy street that runs by my house has claimed another statistic. I'm so bummed. He was hit so hard that I couldn't really tell it was him - just an orange and white cat. R.I.P. Billie Boy. Just a little over a year of age, but he had wormed his way into my heart.
> 
> View attachment 121847


So sad  sorry


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> florida



As long as you can make close to 50,000 a year you can buy a median home in Florida! 
You would need closer to 100,000 in San Francisco.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/hike-adventure.114210/ LOOK AT THIS!


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Craving ice cream is always a good sign.



I really need to go grocery shopping more often; last time I went I discovered this
http://www.benjerry.com/flavors/everything-but-the-ice-cream

Amazing.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> I really need to go grocery shopping more often; last time I went I discovered this
> http://www.benjerry.com/flavors/everything-but-the-ice-cream
> 
> Amazing.


damn im sexy! lol!


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm thinking about becoming a drug dealer. they make a lot of money.



Speaking of, do y'all still have 'Drug Wars'? I imagine the proliferation of cell phones makes it kinda obsolete.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> haha I meant foods lol, I exercise, I'm an obstacle course racer, basically a weekend superhero! its only like a few points over whats considered "good" ... is ice cream on that list of things I should cut back on... I like ice cream...



You should get one of those giant yoga balls and use it as a chair so that you're always working out.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Speaking of, do y'all still have 'Drug Wars'? I imagine the proliferation of cell phones makes it kinda obsolete.


drug wars?


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> AND most people I know are still paying off their college debt, including my husband.



What does your husband do?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Speaking of, do y'all still have 'Drug Wars'? I imagine the proliferation of cell phones makes it kinda obsolete.


are you talking about people doing drugs at my school?


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> drug wars?



Back in the olden days, before cell phones, we used to play games on calculators.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drugwars


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Back in the olden days, before cell phones, we used to play games on calculators.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drugwars


no i haven't played that game lol.


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> The busy street that runs by my house has claimed another statistic. I'm so bummed. He was hit so hard that I couldn't really tell it was him - just an orange and white cat. R.I.P. Billie Boy. Just a little over a year of age, but he had wormed his way into my heart.
> 
> View attachment 121847


I am so sorry about Billy. He was a very pretty kitty cat.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I really need to go grocery shopping more often; last time I went I discovered this
> http://www.benjerry.com/flavors/everything-but-the-ice-cream
> 
> Amazing.


You know, that does sound kinda good.


----------



## Elohi

jaizei said:


> What does your husband do?


He's a landman. (Oil and gas)


----------



## Elohi

@jaizei
Is that a glitch or is your picture a picture of Nick? Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> @jaizei
> Is that a glitch or is your picture a picture of Nick? Lol


Pretty funny isn't it.


----------



## Momof4

Just left a restaurant at 7:30 and it's 85 outside! Crazy for spring!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I really need to go grocery shopping more often; last time I went I discovered this
> http://www.benjerry.com/flavors/everything-but-the-ice-cream
> 
> Amazing.



They have one called "Triple Caramel (something or other)" that I really LOVE!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Why would you put Newt as a profile photo? Did you fill the need to scare everyone?


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Why would you put Newt as a profile photo? Did you fill the need to scare everyone?



He's wanting to show everyone what a successful male stripper looks like.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> He's wanting to show everyone what a successful male stripper looks like.


But the picture is missing the important parts, if that is the case.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> He's wanting to show everyone what a successful male stripper looks like.





Jacqui said:


> But the picture is missing the important parts, if that is the case.



Magic Newt on the stripper pole. Lord help us!


----------



## mike taylor

I'd pay to not have to see it!


----------



## AmRoKo

Has Newt seen these comments yet? I don't wanna miss his reaction, lol.


----------



## Heather H

What a conversation


----------



## leigti

Well I went to the eye doctor again today. He did more tests and examine to the eye again and decided that surgery would not help. He said there is nothing he can do to improve the vision, or affect the eyestrain, pain, and light sensitivity. So now it is official, there is nothing more that I doctors can do to help my eye. I didn't expect improved vision but I was hoping that the planned surgery would help make the eye more comfortable. It hit me harder than I thought it would. I know it is not a life-and-death situation but it's still hard to hear there's nothing that can be done.


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> Well I went to the eye doctor again today. He did more tests and examine to the eye again and decided that surgery would not help. He said there is nothing he can do to improve the vision, or affect the eyestrain, pain, and light sensitivity. So now it is official, there is nothing more that I doctors can do to help my eye. I didn't expect improved vision but I was hoping that the planned surgery would help make the eye more comfortable. It hit me harder than I thought it would. I know it is not a life-and-death situation but it's still hard to hear there's nothing that can be done.


I'm so sorry. I was hopping they could improve the vision


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Magic Newt on the stripper pole. Lord help us!


no! my stripper name will be skittles!


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no! my stripper name will be skittles!


Don't like it. Make you sound uhm small.


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> I'm so sorry. I was hopping they could improve the vision


Thanks. I knew they couldn't really improve the vision but I was hoping for less pain and light sensitivity. Basically I'm getting down to having very little functional vision. After all, if it hurts to use your eye then eventually you're just not going to.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Don't like it. Make you sound uhm small.


lol!


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> Don't like it. Make you sound uhm small.


Okay that made me laugh, I needed that


----------



## cmacusa3

I had to chime in and say nobody will want to taste that rainbow.


----------



## leigti

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> I had to chime in and say nobody will want to taste that rainbow.


You guys are cracking me up tonight, all at the expense of Nick


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> I had to chime in and say nobody will want to taste that rainbow.


everyone with want a taste of my rainbow!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i will get this tattooed on my back.


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> Well I went to the eye doctor again today. He did more tests and examine to the eye again and decided that surgery would not help. He said there is nothing he can do to improve the vision, or affect the eyestrain, pain, and light sensitivity. So now it is official, there is nothing more that I doctors can do to help my eye. I didn't expect improved vision but I was hoping that the planned surgery would help make the eye more comfortable. It hit me harder than I thought it would. I know it is not a life-and-death situation but it's still hard to hear there's nothing that can be done.


Maybe you can get a second opinion


----------



## AmRoKo

leigti said:


> Well I went to the eye doctor again today. He did more tests and examine to the eye again and decided that surgery would not help. He said there is nothing he can do to improve the vision, or affect the eyestrain, pain, and light sensitivity. So now it is official, there is nothing more that I doctors can do to help my eye. I didn't expect improved vision but I was hoping that the planned surgery would help make the eye more comfortable. It hit me harder than I thought it would. I know it is not a life-and-death situation but it's still hard to hear there's nothing that can be done.



Is there really not much that can be done about the pain? I don't know what it is that you have, you probably mentioned the problem here but I have unfortunately missed it. Maybe try to research about what the problem is, find about others who have the same or similar problem and how they have learned to deal or cope with it for now. Hopefully since technology is always improving, that in the future, it may be possible for your eye problem to be fixed. 

I am sorry to hear you are having this problem, I have had my share of problematic medical conditions that doctors have been unable to help me with, and then I have felt severe disappointment. I really do hope you can at least get the pain and discomfort to decrease somehow, I had a problem with my eye before that caused me severe discomfort, which was indeed very unpleasant.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i will get this tattooed on my back.
> View attachment 121971


I have an open mind and I am not judging but be aware of what you're advertising there  and who your advertising it too


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i will get this tattooed on my back.
> View attachment 121971


 Well, you are a fruit


----------



## AmRoKo

tortdad said:


> Maybe you can get a second opinion



Yeah, I was also thinking this.


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> Maybe you can get a second opinion


This was the second opinion :-(


----------



## AmRoKo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i will get this tattooed on my back.
> View attachment 121971



So, I am assuming your clients will be all male?


----------



## AmRoKo

leigti said:


> This was the second opinion :-(



Oh, okay. Dang it.


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> This was the second opinion :-(


I'm sure there's a specialist somewhere that can help you. Keep checking different hospitals


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i will get this tattooed on my back.
> View attachment 121971


Newt's getting a tramp stamp!!!!


----------



## leigti

AmRoKo said:


> Is there really not much that can be done about the pain? I don't know what it is that you have, you probably mentioned the problem here but I have unfortunately missed it. Maybe try to research about what the problem is, find about others who have the same or similar problem and how they have learned to deal or cope with it for now. Hopefully since technology is always improving, that in the future, it may be possible for your eye problem to be fixed.
> 
> I am sorry to hear you are having this problem, I have had my share of problematic medical conditions that doctors have been unable to help me with, and then I have felt severe disappointment. I really do hope you can at least get the pain and discomfort to decrease somehow, I had a problem with my eye before that caused me severe discomfort, which was indeed very unpleasant.


Thanks. I can treat the symptoms by increasing the amount of I lubricating drops I use, resting The I, increasing the size of the print on the computer which I have already pretty much maxed out, and take frequent breaks when reading.


----------



## AmRoKo

leigti said:


> Thanks. I can treat the symptoms by increasing the amount of I lubricating drops I use, resting The I, increasing the size of the print on the computer which I have already pretty much maxed out, and take frequent breaks when reading.



Yeah, when I had my eye problem, I remember having to use lubricating drops a lot, those helped the most for me at the time. Also trying not to strain the eye definitely helped also. I really hope you can get help for this, I would definitely try to find another doctor, and then keep looking, because different doctors will know different things, maybe ask around for a really great eye specialist in the area.


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> I'm sure there's a specialist somewhere that can help you. Keep checking different hospitals


I have seen nothing but eye specialist since I was two years old. Some of the best across the country. I know my vision is going to steadily decreased down to nothing. I am lucky it has lasted this long. The retina doctor told me two years ago there was nothing more they could do. So that just left the front of the eye, the cornea basically. And today he told me there was nothing they could do. So now I just treat the symptoms. Like I said, there are a lot of people with a lot worse problems than this but today kind of sucked.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Newt's getting a tramp stamp!!!!


yes!!!


----------



## AmRoKo

leigti said:


> I have seen nothing but eye specialist since I was two years old. Some of the best across the country. I know my vision is going to steadily decreased down to nothing. I am lucky it has lasted this long. The retina doctor told me two years ago there was nothing more they could do. So that just left the front of the eye, the cornea basically. And today he told me there was nothing they could do. So now I just treat the symptoms. Like I said, there are a lot of people with a lot worse problems than this but today kind of sucked.




Treating the symptoms may indeed be the only thing one can do for now, but I wouldn't give up hope, as I said, technology only gets better and better so maybe one day your eye problem can definitely be treated or even completely fixed.


----------



## leigti

AmRoKo said:


> Treating the symptoms may indeed be the only thing one can do for now, but I wouldn't give up hope, as I said, technology only gets better and better so maybe one day your eye problem can definitely be treated or even completely fixed.


As soon as they can do a complete eye transplant I'll have it made


----------



## AmRoKo

I wonder if maybe you have a eye problem that could be worked on in a scientific study sort of treatment. Those have been known to help people with problems that can't be helped through proven treatments.


----------



## leigti

A couple years ago I had a cataract surgery which did improve my vision By letting more light in. I am glad that I could do that to buy some more time.


----------



## AmRoKo

leigti said:


> As soon as they can do a complete eye transplant I'll have it made



Hey, it may happen, there is already an artificial eye, though it' s a huge massive box that is on the persons face, but they can see out of it!


----------



## leigti

AmRoKo said:


> I wonder if maybe you have a eye problem that could be worked on in a scientific study sort of treatment. Those have been known to help people with problems that can't be helped through proven treatments.


I ask about it when I see the doctors but so far nothing has been done that will help my particular problem. I have retinopathy of prematurity. Basically I was born nine weeks early and they gave me too much oxygen. And it damage my eyes.


----------



## AmRoKo

leigti said:


> A couple years ago I had a cataract surgery which did improve my vision By letting more light in. I am glad that I could do that to buy some more time.



That's awesome, hey there might be something similar you can do in the future, definitely if there is one thing I have learned through my problems is, it's best to live day by day with little steps at a time, and don't take anything for granted. Our flaws make us stronger!


----------



## leigti

AmRoKo said:


> Hey, it may happen, there is already an artificial eye, though it' s a huge massive box that is on the persons face, but they can see out of it!


Yeah I know about that one. It does help some people that won't help my problem. There are some amazing things being done but not yet for my particular issues.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## AmRoKo

leigti said:


> I ask about it when I see the doctors but so far nothing has been done that will help my particular problem. I have retinopathy of prematurity. Basically I was born nine weeks early and they gave me too much oxygen. And it damage my eyes.



Man, so that's what it is, troubling indeed, I believe my brother has a similar problem, though not as severe as of yet.


----------



## leigti

AmRoKo said:


> Man, so that's what it is, troubling indeed, I believe my brother has a similar problem, though not as severe as of yet.


Did he have a similar situation? Does he have retinopathy?


----------



## AmRoKo

leigti said:


> Did he have a similar situation? Does he have retinopathy?



I would have to ask him again, though mainly what runs though my family is severe astigmatism, though my brother has had the brunt of eye problems among other things.


----------



## AmRoKo

Also, he was born early, I believe about 8 weeks. I was born 3 days late lol.


----------



## AmRoKo

I made my mother suffer for 3 extra days in the hospital, I have been true evil even before I was born mauahahahaha.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AmRoKo said:


> Also, he was born early, I believe about 8 weeks. I was born 3 days late lol.


i was born purple! the cord thing was around my neck and i almost died


----------



## leigti

AmRoKo said:


> I would have to ask him again, though mainly what runs though my family is severe astigmatism, though my brother has had the brunt of eye problems among other things.


I have that also along with nystagmus. I'm 45 years old, today it is very rare for retinopathy to be present with preemies unless they are very very tiny. And even if there are issues they treat them even as a baby. Medical technology is much better than it used to be so he will probably be fine. Or at least much better off then people were that were born a longer ago.


----------



## AmRoKo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i was born purple! the cord thing was around my neck and i almost died



That's what happened to my brother also.


----------



## HLogic

leigti said:


> As soon as they can do a complete eye transplant I'll have it made



Nanotech is the answer. Rebuild in situ would be amazing! (and I never use that word)


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i was born purple! the cord thing was around my neck and i almost died


That's scary!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

where can i get a snake hook? i want to start catching rattle snakes.


----------



## HLogic

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> where can i get a snake hook? i want to start catching rattle snakes.



Check your laws, sir. There may be restrictions..there is for everything else in CA, USA.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

HLogic said:


> Check your laws, sir. There may be restrictions..there is for everything else in CA, USA.


i know everything! i don't need a license to catch and release rattle snakes!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i know everything! i don't need a license to catch and release rattle snakes!


If you are bitten by a rattle snake, can I have your green house?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> If you are bitten by a rattle snake, can I have your green house?


if i get bitten doesn't mean i will die.


----------



## AmRoKo

I've gotta go to bed, but definitely @leigti you should check out online for medical research places, I think you could definitely benefit from getting help for that problem, i wonder if would be possible for you to be able to get that bionic eye?


----------



## HLogic

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i know everything! i don't need a license to catch and release rattle snakes!



Almost everything... http://www.californiaherps.com/info/herpinglaws.html


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

HLogic said:


> Almost everything... http://www.californiaherps.com/info/herpinglaws.html


from that site! The California Department of Fish and Wildlife has decided that a license is not needed to collect rattlesnakes, but bag and possession limits do apply, except for _Crotalus ruber_, which is protected from all collection.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> if i get bitten doesn't mean i will die.


Can I still have your green house anyways?


----------



## leigti

HLogic said:


> Nanotech is the answer. Rebuild in situ would be amazing! (and I never use that word)


I'll look into that.


----------



## leigti

AmRoKo said:


> I made my mother suffer for 3 extra days in the hospital, I have been true evil even before I was born mauahahahaha.


I'm 15 minutes early everywhere I go  I guess we learn early don't worry.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i found out the western diamond back rattle snake i want to catch kills the most people in the US!


----------



## leigti

That sounds like a really good reason not to catch it to me.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> That sounds like a really good reason not to catch it to me.


yolo! i want to catch them!


----------



## Elohi

AmRoKo said:


> That's what happened to my brother also.


This happened to my son. Cord wrapped around his throat twice and had to be cut off because he was also trapped by it during his birth. -shudder- traumatic experience for me. I was not doing so well. It was an emergency situation for both of us.


----------



## leigti

That would definitely be scary.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i also found a native american food grinding thing today.


----------



## leigti

I wondered what that was.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I wondered what that was.


it was really cool, there was 2 next to each other.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

this is where i will live.


----------



## Killerrookie

Morning everyone!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Killerrookie said:


> Morning everyone!!!!


morning


----------



## taza

Good morning, hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> I really need to go grocery shopping more often; last time I went I discovered this
> http://www.benjerry.com/flavors/everything-but-the-ice-cream
> 
> Amazing.


That's just a bit much for me- too much taste confusion to be appealing.
Like that hotdog that they put in a donut "bun" and top with tons of bacon- not appealing.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning peeps!!


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> Well I went to the eye doctor again today. He did more tests and examine to the eye again and decided that surgery would not help. He said there is nothing he can do to improve the vision, or affect the eyestrain, pain, and light sensitivity. So now it is official, there is nothing more that I doctors can do to help my eye. I didn't expect improved vision but I was hoping that the planned surgery would help make the eye more comfortable. It hit me harder than I thought it would. I know it is not a life-and-death situation but it's still hard to hear there's nothing that can be done.



I'm so sorry to hear that, Tina. Having discomfort or pain in the eye area is not easy to learn to live with. Would it be helpful to keep it covered with a patch?


----------



## Yvonne G

Morning, everyone! Happy week-end!!

It's a bit overcast here this a.m., but supposed to get up to the 80's. I'm breaking out the no sleeve blouses and short pants!!


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that, Tina. Having discomfort or pain in the eye area is not easy to learn to live with. Would it be helpful to keep it covered with a patch?


I wish it was 80° here, it's 57° and raining. I could put a patch on it but then I can't see it all


----------



## Moozillion

Hey, Newt: May I make a request for when you're in PA? I think the little Spotted Turtles are very pretty. They do not live here in Louisiana, but they DO live in PA and other areas of the Northeast. Do you think you could get a photo of one when you are out trekking around PA on one of your adventure hikes? (btw: the Spotted Turtles are endangered and protected: it is illegal to keep them. I only want a PHOTO, so no need for you to get in trouble!  )

Also: have you ever considered starting a Herpetology Club at school? Your new biology teachers in PA might like that, PLUS it would be a way to meet other kids who like the same things you like.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that, Tina. Having discomfort or pain in the eye area is not easy to learn to live with. Would it be helpful to keep it covered with a patch?


If she did that how would she see at all?


----------



## leigti

I we just have to rest the RA more often, close it for a while.


----------



## leigti

Okay that did not turn out at all and I accidentally hit the reply button. I will have to rest my eye more often, keep it closed etc.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> If she did that how would she see at all?



Well, as a sighted person, I realize there are times in my life that I don't really need to see. I was thinking of those times she could be wearing a patch to give the eye some rest. Only use the eye when she absolutely has to.


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> Okay that did not turn out at all and I accidentally hit the reply button. I will have to rest my eye more often, keep it closed etc.


So who did you give your box turtle to?


----------



## leigti

Maggie3fan. I love my box turtle but because they spend most of their time buried or hiding under plants I never ever saw her. I decided I needed a pet I actually see once in a while. And I don't feel like I was getting her to eat a good enough diet either. So even though it's very hard I know she will have a good home with Maggie.


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> Maggie3fan. I love my box turtle but because they spend most of their time buried or hiding under plants I never ever saw her. I decided I needed a pet I actually see once in a while. And I don't feel like I was getting her to eat a good enough diet either. So even though it's very hard I know she will have a good home with Maggie.


 There's no doubt she'll take good care of it.


----------



## leigti

I know she will. It was a very tough decision. I have definitely second-guessed myself but I know that it is better for her in the long run. I just want her to have a good home, she has had a very rough life up till now.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Moozillion said:


> Hey, Newt: May I make a request for when you're in PA? I think the little Spotted Turtles are very pretty. They do not live here in Louisiana, but they DO live in PA and other areas of the Northeast. Do you think you could get a photo of one when you are out trekking around PA on one of your adventure hikes? (btw: the Spotted Turtles are endangered and protected: it is illegal to keep them. I only want a PHOTO, so no need for you to get in trouble!  )
> 
> Also: have you ever considered starting a Herpetology Club at school? Your new biology teachers in PA might like that, PLUS it would be a way to meet other kids who like the same things you like.


its illegal to catch them. but i could take pics of them in the water.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning, afternoon, evening, why are you up this late, get to bed all ( hope that covered everyone). 
Has anyone started watch the Fox series, “Last Man on Earth" ? It's a fun, silly humor.


----------



## leigti

Hello Ken, no I never saw that show.


----------



## mike taylor

Newt in Texas you have to have a hunting license.. If you do want to catch snakes ware pants and snake boots . You can buy a snake hook off ebay . You will also need snake tongs . Please practice with water snakes first. If you can handle a water snake without getting bit . Then you're on your way . Then move up to a copper head . If you don't get bit the step up to rattle snakes . They are fast and very dangerous . An remember it's not if you get bit its when . They hold the power to end you . So don't do it by yourself . Have someone to call 911 . Thats all I can tell you . When I snake hunt someone is always with me .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Newt in Texas you have to have a hunting license.. If you do want to catch snakes ware pants and snake boots . You can buy a snake hook off ebay . You will also need snake tongs . Please practice with water snakes first. If you can handle a water snake without getting bit . Then you're on your way . Then move up to a copper head . If you don't get bit the step up to rattle snakes . They are fast and very dangerous . An remember it's not if you get bit its when . They hold the power to end you . So don't do it by yourself . Have someone to call 911 . Thats all I can tell you . When I snake hunt someone is always with me .


ok.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I used to make snake hooks from cutting the head off garage sale golf clubs. Then fashion the hook end and have a local shop tac weld it on for you. As a kid, I remember not getting charged or charged very little. When I lived in rattle snake country, I'd find at the least one with each outing. My experience with them was a lack of muscle tone unlike a constrictor or climbing type snake. Just remember to NEVER pin down the back of the neck behind the head ! This often leads to injury to the snakes throat and neck vertebrae leading the a slow, agonizing death to the snake.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I used to make snake hooks from cutting the head off garage sale golf clubs. Then fashion the hook end and have a local shop tac weld it on for you. As a kid, I remember not getting charged or charged very little. When I lived in rattle snake country, I'd find at the least one with each outing. My experience with them was a lack of muscle tone unlike a constrictor or climbing type snake. Just remember to NEVER pin down the back of the neck behind the head ! This often leads to injury to the snakes throat and neck vertebrae leading the a slow, agonizing death to the snake.


ok.


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This often leads to injury to the snakes throat and neck vertebrae leading the a slow, agonizing death to the snake.


So does my Tactic for snake hunting. I use a shovel and a .38 with snake shot. Then again, the only hunting I did was to rid them of my property in AZ.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> So does my Tactic for snake hunting. I use a shovel and a .38 with snake shot. Then again, the only hunting I did was to rid them of my property in AZ.


go drink bleach. now!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Morning, everyone! Happy week-end!!
> 
> It's a bit overcast here this a.m., but supposed to get up to the 80's. I'm breaking out the no sleeve blouses and short pants!!



Sexy!


----------



## Momof4

I cannot even read about your snake hunting! I will have nightmares!!!
You guys are brave!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> I will have nightmares!!!


And of course I at one time in my life, owned 2 12'-15' pythons. Snakes were the first reptile my way cool mom let me have as a wee lad of 
7 yrs.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And of course I at one time in my life, owned 2 12'-15' pythons. Snakes were the first reptile my way cool mom let me have as a wee lad of
> 7 yrs.



That is a cool mom!!! 

I think most of my fear is of rattlers! 
I don't freak out if I see someone holding a pet snake.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hey guys, recently I went to a reptile store and they had a water moccasins, vipers,rattle snakes, hog nose snakes, even Cobras it was pretty creepy but amazing and they had a huge tank with a gator in it


----------



## jaizei

Killerrookie said:


> Hey guys, recently I went to a reptile store and they had a water moccasins, vipers,rattle snakes, hog nose snakes, even Cobras it was pretty creepy but amazing and they had a huge tank with a gator in it



Where was this at?


----------



## mike taylor

Well it's been a good weekend . Seen the battle ship . Got a new truck . Yes its a Ford! The only car or tucks I buy are Ford's.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummm, Mike. I think you posted the wrong picture of “New Truck".


----------



## mike taylor

Nope! Thats White Lightning!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You realize that your new truck is a ford, right?


----------



## mike taylor

Yes I do! I'm a Ford man .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Yes I do! I'm a Ford man .


We all have our little quirks I guess.


----------



## Momof4

You have the same truck as us!! We love it!! You have good taste! Except not the STX. Is yours a 4x4?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I realized the other day how today's generation doesn't get to experience Anita Bryant or Jim and Tammy Baker. So lucky. Where do young folks direct there anger now a days?


----------



## Jacqui

I had lupper with my hubby!


----------



## mike taylor

I had a 2011 f150 supper cab . Went to get the oil changed started looking at new ones and ended up trading my old one in . This on had 106 miles on it . Got a good deal on it truck month! I've had Chevy trucks just had to many problems with Chevy . My dad told me thats why I drive Ford's . So I buy Ford's for life . I had the other one for three years not one problem . Hopefully will have the same with this one . But I do already miss my black beauty .


----------



## leigti

Now that is an impulse buy  what color is this one? That's about all I know about cars, is it a car or a truck? And what color is it?


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I realized the other day how today's generation doesn't get to experience Anita Bryant or Jim and Tammy Baker. So lucky. Where do young folks direct there anger now a days?


Who's Anita Bryant? I remember the bakers, man I couldn't stand them.


----------



## mike taylor

Killerrookie said:


> Hey guys, recently I went to a reptile store and they had a water moccasins, vipers,rattle snakes, hog nose snakes, even Cobras it was pretty creepy but amazing and they had a huge tank with a gator in it


Do you live in Houston? If so you must have went to Tomball . Thats a cool pet store . Its a Cayman in that big indoor pond . You can feed it for two dollars.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Who's Anita Bryant? I remember the bakers, man I couldn't stand them.


She was a political activist that felt any life style other than straight Christian was deviant and should be illegal. She was an evil one that.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> I had lupper with my hubby!


What is lupper? Is it good?


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> What is lupper? Is it good?


It's what you call supper after a few drinks.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> She was a political activist that felt any life style other than straight Christian was deviant and should be illegal. She was an evil one that.


Nope, I don't like her either then. I guess I'm pretty liberal on a lot of things. Conservative on others. And somewhere in between on a majority of topics.


----------



## leigti

I'm beginning to pack up a few things to give to Maggie when she gets my box turtle Tickle. This is very hard for me. I'm going to miss that little booger.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> I had lupper with my hubby!





mike taylor said:


> What is lupper? Is it good?


 He's a lucky guy. Lupper is when you cross supper with a lap dance.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

im bored.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey! What's up!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Hey! What's up!


nothing.


----------



## mike taylor

So you find you a snake hook yet?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> So you find you a snake hook yet?


i didn't look yet.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> So you find you a snake hook yet?


which one should i get?
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_8hf1pm9n7b_b


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

this one?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002JXF8SK/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> I'm beginning to pack up a few things to give to Maggie when she gets my box turtle Tickle. This is very hard for me. I'm going to miss that little booger.


But for the best right  hugs. I know this is so hard for you.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

so i found how this sulcatas shell got injured it was burned.


----------



## Heather H

Poor thing? Whose is it?


----------



## mike taylor

You need a longer hook for rattle snakes .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Poor thing? Whose is it?


owned by a tort rescue.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> You need a longer hook for rattle snakes .


how long?


----------



## mike taylor

Thats why we use heaters and not heat lamps in our big tortoise houses.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

@dmmj you on?


----------



## dmmj

yes @russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## mike taylor

I would get one thats four foot . That way you stay out of strike range.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> yes @russian/sulcata/tortoise


this thread was created like 4 times.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/humidity-and-bedding.114306/


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I would get one thats four foot . That way you stay out of strike range.


should i hold the snakes tail?


----------



## dmmj

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> this thread was created like 4 times.
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/humidity-and-bedding.114306/


thanks, I have been deleting them.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> should i hold the snakes tail?


Not unless your arm is 8 feet long.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Not unless your arm is 8 feet long.


why?


----------



## leigti

I was being smart. You don't want the snake that close to you. I personally would have a snake hook about 12 feet long.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I was being smart. You don't want the snake that close to you. I personally would have a snake hook about 12 feet long.


but i want to hold the snake.


----------



## mike taylor

You can but I wouldn't . Just pull him out into the open look take a picture let it go . You need to learn to read them also . Most of the time you find them under something . Pull it out . If he rolls up it's pissed and ready to fight . If you pull it out and it trys to go back in his hide most of the time you can work them .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> You can but I wouldn't . Just pull him out into the open look take a picture let it go . You need to learn to read them also . Most of the time you find them under something . Pull it out . If he rolls up it's pissed and ready to fight . If you pull it out and it trys to go back in his hide most of the time you can work them .


i usually find them laying in the sun next to a giant rock thats like 20ft tall.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but i want to hold the snake.


You should find some experienced snake catchers and go out in the field with them and learn firsthand. It's not something to mess around with.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

the greenhouse air temp got 110 today is that to hot?


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> He's a lucky guy. Lupper is when you cross supper with a lap dance.[/
> 
> That was funny!!!


----------



## mike taylor

That is what I'd do . Do you know anyone? I wouldn't pick one up . Read up on how painful the bite is . Most bites swell up and they have to cut you so the blood can circulate and you don't lose a arm or leg . You maybe allergic to anti venom. That in it's self will kill you . Do alot of research .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

today it got 89 outside.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> That is what I'd do . Do you know anyone? I wouldn't pick one up . Read up on hoe painful the bite is . Most bites swell up and they have to cut you so the blood can circulate and you don't lose a arm or leg . You maybe allergic to anti venom. That in it's self will kill you . Do alot of research .


cool. i asked one of my friends to go with me to find some rattle snakes.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cool. i asked one of my friends to go with me to find some rattle snakes.


That's only a good idea if most of you are calm and know what you're doing. When you're young and feel invincible having another person there that is also young and invincible is asking for trouble. You might be more willing to do something stupid compared to if you were alone. I don't mean this as an insult it's just the way things work. We are always braver when someone else is around.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> That's only a good idea if most of you are calm and know what you're doing. When you're young and feel invincible having another person there that is also young and invincible is asking for trouble. You might be more willing to do something stupid compared to if you were alone. I don't mean this as an insult it's just the way things work. We are always braver when someone else is around.


so are you saying i should go catch rattlesnakes alone now that sounds stupid!!! i am invincible nothing can kill me!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

this is how i should handle a rattle snake?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> so are you saying i should go catch rattlesnakes alone now that sounds stupid!!! i am invincible nothing can kill me!


No not alone! You need to go with an experienced snake handler.


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> But for the best right  hugs. I know this is so hard for you.


Yes it is for the best for her and me. But I have never given away a pet in my life, not including finish, I always kept them their entire lives. I feel that's what a person should do. So this is hard for me. I feel guilty, like I'm being selfish.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> No not alone! You need to go with an experienced snake handler.


how am i going to find someone?


----------



## mike taylor

That guy holding that snake like that is a dumbass . Good way to die .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i like to watch these.


----------



## leigti

I didn't watch the entire video, please tell me the snake bit him  deserves it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I didn't watch the entire video, please tell me the snake bit him  deserves it.


hey thats not nice! stupid people dot deserve to die!


----------



## leigti

leigti said:


> I didn't watch the entire video, please tell me the snake bit him  deserves it.


I meant this comment for the first video. I didn't watch the second video. I'm not sure where you can find experienced people, are the reptile clubs in your area? Is there a university with the reptile department? When do you move to Pennsylvania? There may actually be some summer camp type settings where you could learn about tiles. To get to handle them. I'm sure some people on the forum here would have some ideas. Start a thread and ask them.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I meant this comment for the first video. I didn't watch the second video. I'm not sure where you can find experienced people, are the reptile clubs in your area? Is there a university with the reptile department? When do you move to Pennsylvania? There may actually be some summer camp type settings where you could learn about tiles. To get to handle them. I'm sure some people on the forum here would have some ideas. Start a thread and ask them.


i move to PA in like 5 months.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone still alive?


----------



## Heather H

No we got snake bit


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> No we got snake bit


good


----------



## Heather H

Good night Nick  sleep well. Dream of snake hunting


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Good night Nick  sleep well. Dream of snake hunting


good night.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

now I'm all alone.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> now I'm all alone.


hey nick what going on?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey nick what going on?


oh nothing much just watching tv.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> oh nothing much just watching tv.


what show are you watching nick?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what show are you watching nick?


I'm watching animal planet.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm watching animal planet.


cool! well good night nick.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cool! well good night nick.


sweet dreams nick.


----------



## bouaboua

Yes. Sweet dream Nick. May many snake come visit you in your dream.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Yes. Sweet dream Nick. May many snake come visit you in your dream.


hello boua.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I realized the other day how today's generation doesn't get to experience Anita Bryant or Jim and Tammy Baker. So lucky. Where do young folks direct there anger now a days?


The Republicans.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> which one should i get?
> http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_8hf1pm9n7b_b



No, get this one


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey @tortdad, how are you today?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> What is lupper? Is it good?


Lupper is when it is both lunch and supper as one meal.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> He's a lucky guy. Lupper is when you cross supper with a lap dance.


Do not want to put the poor guy into the hospital with a broken lap.


----------



## HLogic

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> which one should i get?
> http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=collapsible snake hook&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=40043658727&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=1534508343878875329&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_8hf1pm9n7b_b



Make your own from an old (or new) golf club. It's the only practical use I have found for golf clubs!


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey @tortdad, how are you today?


 I'm doing well my friend. How about you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I'm doing well my friend. How about you?


I'm good. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I was being smart. You don't want the snake that close to you. I personally would have a snake hook about 12 feet long.


Only 12'?


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm good. Thanks for asking!


What's on your plan for the day


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> What's on your plan for the day


I'll do my homework, eat dinner, then go to sleep. 
What about you?


----------



## mike taylor

Well got to go wire up stuff at my sons house . Then drive two hours to a roller derby game . Then come home get cleaned up for bed . Then go to sleep and get read for stupid work tomorrow .


----------



## Momof4

Hope everyone enjoys their Sunday!


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Yes it is for the best for her and me. But I have never given away a pet in my life, not including finish, I always kept them their entire lives. I feel that's what a person should do. So this is hard for me. I feel guilty, like I'm being selfish.


You are being selfish. Your being selfish FOR the turtle and her needs. Your doing the hard thing and wounding your own heart and beliefs in order to do the "right" thing. Between this and your eye issues, you make me wish I could handle things nearly as well as you.


----------



## Momof4

Nick just please be careful!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Hope everyone enjoys their Sunday!


You also. Do you have some family fun planned for the day?


----------



## Momof4

We are putting new shocks on my daughters Razor side by side. Then we will all get our desert toys out and ride in the backyard. We are heading out to the desert soon and have to make sure everything is running!

How about you??


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I had a 2011 f150 supper cab . Went to get the oil changed started looking at new ones and ended up trading my old one in . This on had 106 miles on it . Got a good deal on it truck month! I've had Chevy trucks just had to many problems with Chevy . My dad told me thats why I drive Ford's . So I buy Ford's for life . I had the other one for three years not one problem . Hopefully will have the same with this one . But I do already miss my black beauty .



Sorry - but nothing can hold a candle to my Dodge hemi full size half ton. I've had Dodge ever since the '60's when they were the ugliest truck on the planet.




But now they're the prettiest!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I had lupper with my hubby!




uh....ok!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry - but nothing can hold a candle to my Dodge hemi full size half ton. I've had Dodge ever since the '60's when they were the ugliest truck on the planet.
> 
> View attachment 122134
> 
> 
> But now they're the prettiest!!!
> 
> View attachment 122135



Those are both good looking trucks!! I'm a Ford girl but can appreciate all cars and trucks!


----------



## Yvonne G

You've got to be kidding?? That old Dodge was the ugliest vehicle on the planet. But man-o-man, was it ever a tank. I think that was the last year everything was made out of metal. After they changed bodystyles in '68 there was a lot of plastic on them. I think we could have been involved in a head-on collision in that truck and come out with a slight scrape. VERY heavy truck. But UGLY!!!


----------



## Momof4

I don't think it's ugly at all! Now when I was a kid I sure did! My aunt had one and I hated riding in it as a teenager.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> You've got to be kidding?? That old Dodge was the ugliest vehicle on the planet. But man-o-man, was it ever a tank. I think that was the last year everything was made out of metal. After they changed bodystyles in '68 there was a lot of plastic on them. I think we could have been involved in a head-on collision in that truck and come out with a slight scrape. VERY heavy truck. But UGLY!!!


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'll do my homework, eat dinner, then go to sleep.
> What about you?


 Just got finished helping my wife clean the kitchen and family room. My mom and aunts are coming over for a bit. Then it's help finish laundry and cook dinner


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry - but nothing can hold a candle to my Dodge hemi full size half ton. I've had Dodge ever since the '60's when they were the ugliest truck on the planet.
> 
> View attachment 122134
> 
> 
> But now they're the prettiest!!!
> 
> View attachment 122135


Sorry Yvonne? ?? I can't understand how someone can buy a dodge and fill good about it .


----------



## Jacqui

I love fords, but have a Chevy. I go with what catches my eye and is normally cheapest.


----------



## Jacqui

My old truck (88) is a dodge. Looks like crap, but when running is a workhorse.


----------



## Yvonne G

Let's start out with - I'm old. My memory isn't what it used to be. So several years ago I bought grass seed online to toss around my grazing tortoises' yards and get something else growing in them besides the Bermuda grass. I THOUGHT I was remembering that I bought elephant grass seeds. And, believe me, it grew pretty tall in the places where the tortoises didn't graze much.

Then Nick asked if I would send him some seeds, so I harvested seeds off the grasses that were growing in my tortoise yards. The plants were about knee high and had gone to seed.

I looked elephant grass up online and the pictures they show were of grass that was "as high as an elephant's eye." My grass wasn't that tall, so I just figured I must not have bought "elephant" grass after all.

I have two fenced in yards behind my garage that no one is on because I'm allowing the weeds and grasses to grow. And two summers ago I planted this so-called elephant grass in the one directly behind the garage. Then last year I again planted the seeds but in the yard next to the other one. So I have two stands of ungrazed "elephant" grass, one that's almost three years old, and one that's coming up on two years old. I'm guessing that it really IS elephant grass, and it just takes a while to reach its full potential. It grows in clumps like they show in the pictures, and from the picture you can see that the one directly behind the garage, the older plot, is about two feet taller than the younger plot:







I'm going to have to knock it down with the weedeater before I can put anyone in there. I tasted a blade and it's a very fresh, sweet taste. I think the tortoises are really going to like it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i just planted some of the grass you sent me its only about half an inch tall right now.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah cut it back then give it to the tortoises . If they eat it should be a money saver for sure .


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


>




It looks like the older chevvy didn't fare too well, huh?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne are you near Turlock?


----------



## Jacqui

So... if the elephant grass seed we all bought 50 (wasn't it?) grows it will take us a couple of years to get tall, but meantime will hopefully go to seed before then? Not sure it will even survive here.


----------



## tortdad

Wake up chatters!!!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Wake up chatters!!!!!!


hello


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

why is maggie selling all her animals?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today I found a very rare “Sluginie pardalis"

ain't he a cutie !?? I really find the spot on his head cute.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Today I found a very rare “Sluginie pardalis"
> View attachment 122219
> ain't he a cutie !?? I really find the spot on his head cute.


cook that up and eat it.


----------



## tortdad

Did you feed it to your torts? If not my boxies call dibs.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why is maggie selling all her animals?


Whatca talking about Willis?


----------



## Momof4

I think it's funny my husband had to go to his truck to grab napkins!!


----------



## Momof4

Highlight of my day...buying cinder blocks!!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why is maggie selling all her animals?


Where did you get that idea?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Where did you get that idea?


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/good-home-for-sulcata.114340/


----------



## tortdad

I see she has several ads up right now getting rid of torts an turtles.


----------



## HLogic

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Today I found a very rare “Sluginie pardalis"
> View attachment 122219
> ain't he a cutie !?? I really find the spot on his head cute.



That one doesn't look so tasty.


----------



## leigti

I guess I better call her. She plans on taking my box turtle, but maybe the man is okay she doesn't have space etc. I will give her a call, I would hate to add to her group if she's trying to downsize.


----------



## leigti

I left her a message. I hope she's okay.


----------



## tortdad

I'm worried about her


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> Did you feed it to your torts? If not my boxies call dibs.


All yours. We get those regular here. That was a young one, only about 4" long.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> I'm worried about her


Me too.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Today I found a very rare “Sluginie pardalis"
> View attachment 122219
> ain't he a cutie !?? I really find the spot on his head cute.


Not bad looking for a slug.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> All yours. We get those regular here. That was a young one, only about 4" long.


 Holy cow, how big do they get? And if they are rare do you really want to feed them to your turtle?


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie has been talking for some time about having to find Bob a new home. He has gotten too big for ease in caring for him.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne are you near Turlock?



Probably a couple hours away by car.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> Maggie has been talking for some time about having to find Bob a new home. He has gotten too big for ease in caring for him.


I didn't know she was thinking about finding a new home for him. That must just be killing her. :-( but I could understand how he would be difficult to care for, he's getting to be a big boy.


----------



## leigti

The good thing is, everybody here seems to love Bob, she'll probably have more people offering than she ever thought possible. She'll probably have to beat people off with a stick


----------



## jaizei

It may have changed, but in the past Maggie has talked about sending Bob to Montana.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-winter-inside-for-tropical-species.33820/#post-319345


----------



## tortdad

It's not just Bob she has listed. She has other torts and a box turtle she's finding homes for.


----------



## leigti

In my message I told her she doesn't have to take my Boxturtle. I don't want to add to her numbers if she is trying to decrease them. It's up to her though.


----------



## tortdad

I see parakeets and a cat named trouble listed too


----------



## tortdad

My wife put a Scooby Doo shirt on taz


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> I see parakeets and a cat named trouble listed too


Yes. She offered me the cat but I already have two. In her last post she said she would almost pay somebody to take the cat  Who knows maybe she is just feeling a little overwhelmed with all the animals. I don't know though. I thought I wanted more also but it dawned on me that I don't. It was a very quick decision for me, maybe it is for her also. She's probably reading our posts talking about her and smiling


----------



## Momof4

Oh wow, I really hope she is well and it's just time to start a new chapter. 
I wish I lived closer to her, Queenie is a looker! I'm sure her pets will get loving homes.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> My wife put a Scooby Doo shirt on taz
> View attachment 122241



How are the other "mutts" settling in with your brother?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## bouaboua

What?? I was away for couple days and this happen? 

Where is the link of her ad? for selling her torts?


russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why is maggie selling all her animals?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> What?? I was away for couple days and this happen?
> 
> Where is the link of her ad? for selling her torts?


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/good-home-for-sulcata.114340/


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/good-home-for-sulcata.114340/


Thank you Nick!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

my GPA is a 2.33 right now


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my GPA is a 2.33 right now


Up up up  keep it going


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Up up up  keep it going


it was a 2.5...


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> it was a 2.5...


I thought it was 2.18. . Hey you better go up.  not down


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> I thought it was 2.18. . Hey you better go up.  not down


school doesn't matter, when i have my swag.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> school doesn't matter, when i have my swag.


If you say so.


----------



## Heather H

Swag, swag, what is swag?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Swag, swag, what is swag?


swag is swag.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO


----------



## HLogic

Heather H said:


> Swag, swag, what is swag?



I think if Nick had seen this link he would steer clear of using the term in self-reference...

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=SWAG <-- TFO nor I are responsible for the content of this web page (NSFW).


----------



## mike taylor

It's not the first time someone linked that swag information . I think it's like number three now . But yet he still uses it . Kind of makes you wonder what he's thinking .


----------



## HLogic

mike taylor said:


> It's not the first time someone linked that swag information . I think it's like number three now . But yet he still uses it . Kind of makes you wonder what he's thinking .



My understanding is that he is 16. That, I believe, answers the "thinking" question..I know I wasn't thinking at 16; it may have started around 30 but there is evidence against that, too!


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/good-home-for-sulcata.114340/


 I'd thought you were kidding or misinformed when you first said that... now this actually makes me want to cry because it makes me think of what it would be like for me with Franklin.


----------



## smarch

good morning everyone!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## jaizei

HLogic said:


> My understanding is that he is 16. That, I believe, answers the "thinking" question..I know I wasn't thinking at 16; it may have started around 30 but there is evidence against that, too!



Who needs thinking when you have swag?


----------



## smarch

If I didn't live in such cold and no where near south, MA, and had anything that could be considered Sulcata experience I'd be all over taking him and making plenty of room, i'm good for adventures with tortoises, Franklin actually likes car rides when in his large travel container, he's met new cats, seen a swimming pool, made all sorts of new friends. I got the social aspect requirement all set in that lol he'd practically never leave my side!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my GPA is a 2.33 right now


Good for you Nick. Good for you!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Looks like you were right about Maggie.  I could really use a female ornate, but no doubt it is already spoken for. I hope whatever is going on, the hump disappears and things improve for her.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO. Time for me to go to bed!

Good night....! ! !


----------



## smarch

I had an entirely frustrating weekend, both nights the wifi went out... darn charter and their Charter Spectrum "update" Twice the internet speeds... at half the reliability!
It escalated from me telling my family I was going to shove a brick up the inventor of this updates butt to by last night (when I missed the "2 screen experience" on the walking dead) with me telling my family I was going to shove a cinder block up everyone at charters butt. I mean its a darn good thing I didn't need it for school because that was ridiculous!


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO. Time for me to go to bed!
> 
> Good night....! ! !


 I wish I could go to bed! lol i'm not a morning person. 
Goodnight!


----------



## Jacqui

Night Steven. Have enjoyable dreams.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Monday all 
I hope you all had a great weekend


----------



## smarch

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday all
> I hope you all had a great weekend


 Monday!? That's why I'm so tired! its spring break at school so I'm working when I'd usually get to sleep in a little extra before class. 
Good thing I had a good weekend, went to go to a race but missed registering, so instead I hung out with my cousin and her friends who live in the town it was in and we drank a beer then hung out for a while... I actually had a girls day!? that never happens!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maggie hasn't answered my phone message or emails, so I don't know what's going on in her life, sorry. But this happens every so often. She gets overwhelmed and the only way she can see to get out of it is sell all her animals and take off. Let's all hope whatever is causing her distress abates and she can get back to normal.


----------



## Momof4

Good Morning tort friends!!
I hope everyone has a great start to the week!!


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Maggie hasn't answered my phone message or emails, so I don't know what's going on in her life, sorry. But this happens every so often. She gets overwhelmed and the only way she can see to get out of it is sell all her animals and take off. Let's all hope whatever is causing her distress abates and she can get back to normal.


 Well I hope she knows we all are wishing her the best with whatever is going on. I know it doesn't mean much when a lot is going on but its still nice to know.


----------



## Jacqui

Today is my baby boy's birthday. He is now a whopping 25 years old. Was just yesterday we were cuddling on the couch plotting our day after the other kids were off to school.


----------



## smarch

Oh what it would have been like to be the youngest child! Instead I had 5 years all to myself and these other 2 children that are my siblings came along... I had (ok still have) the only child complex... at least my brothers a cool dude


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Oh what it would have been like to be the youngest child! Instead I had 5 years all to myself and these other 2 children that are my siblings came along... I had (ok still have) the only child complex... at least my brothers a cool dude


I am the youngest of six. Let me tell you something, it was great growing up!!!!!


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I am the youngest of six. Let me tell you something, it was great growing up!!!!!


I was the oldest and it sucked!


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I am the youngest of six. Let me tell you something, it was great growing up!!!!!


 Yeah being the oldest kind of sucks. I had the taste of growing up an only child only to have it yanked away, then you start realizing all the mistakes were made on you and it starts being highly unfair


----------



## smarch

although being the oldest and the "experiment" child I gotta say I came out pretty darn awesome!


----------



## smarch

I've also learned that kids now-a-days can act like total bett-heads and get what they want if they just keep being bad enough because it shuts them up for a little while... that how my sister gets everything... if I did that I'd never have gotten anything accept an earlier bedtime and no dessert...


----------



## smarch

Holy cow the office is always so hot I think I may genuinely melt into a pile of goo! I know the statement "melt away pounds" but I don't think this is what they mean!


----------



## Jacqui

I was the spoiled baby.


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm still waiting for my elephant grass to arrive


----------



## leigti

smarch said:


> I've also learned that kids now-a-days can act like total bett-heads and get what they want if they just keep being bad enough because it shuts them up for a little while... that how my sister gets everything... if I did that I'd never have gotten anything accept an earlier bedtime and no dessert...


If I acted like that I wouldn't be alive to tell about it today


----------



## smarch

leigti said:


> If I acted like that I wouldn't be alive to tell about it today


 Exactly! I didn't get spanked much as a kid.... but if I acted like I sure would have! its amazing how much different someone 5 years younger than you can act and be treated! Then theres my brother, the baby child who's 6 years younger, 15, and literally you'd never think it was possible to meet a teen who's as well behaved and kind as he is!


----------



## Jacqui

It's in the 80s outside. Wayyyy too hot for this early in the year.


----------



## Jacqui

I guess I should be taking off and get back to cleaning the old garden. Who knows, I might get lucky and get another tick on me.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> It's in the 80s outside. Wayyyy too hot for this early in the year.


 its that same temp inside our office right now... while its like 40 outside. I want to like go stick my feet in a snowbank outside!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I guess I should be taking off and get back to cleaning the old garden. Who knows, I might get lucky and get another tick on me.


 yuck, ticks are the worst... without even factoring in the possibility of Lyme disease. When my cat was still part outdoor he used to come in with some now and then despite the treatments, and I always made it a point to do the whole burn and pop them. But the few times I've found them on me I freaked out and like tried to squish it in a tissue and flushed it like 5 times to make sure it was gone for good, those parasites are so NOT cool!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Today is my baby boy's birthday. He is now a whopping 25 years old. Was just yesterday we were cuddling on the couch plotting our day after the other kids were off to school.



Happy Birthday to the Baby Boy!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm lucky that there are no ticks here in my neighborhood. I can't stand those little Suckers!!  Fleas are bad enough.

I'm having a day off. I fed and watered everyone and now I'm vegging in the house. Yesterday I operated the weedeater and that always makes me sore and tired. 

I brought one of the Texas tortoises in the house because I thought she had a tympanic abscess, but upon closer inspection under a good light, it's not. But I sat her in some warm water anyway before taking her back outside. My oh my - did she ever pee. And it was reddish brown, almost made me think it was blood. Then the urates came out and came out and came out. The Texas tortoises have just recently come out of their hibernaculum, and she did feel a little light.


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like it ended up being good for her to have come inside.


----------



## smarch

my mum had a cat when she was an older teen that she then moved in to our house when my dad was done building it for us... long before I was born, but when I was born the chronic flea issues the cat had were starting to affect me and bite me so buy-bye kitty, it was given to someone at work so it was ok. but they did EVERYTHING to try to get rid of the fleas, collars, the cat gel things you put on the nape of the neck, baths, they had to shave her yearly to try to help... and she was strictly indoor!

Semore got bad fleas a few years ago to the point he was afraid to walk on carpet because he knew they were in it, we had to bathe him like 3 times that summer, we got one of the gels... advantix? no I think it began with a p but all I can think of is "pro-active"... no not that lol, but that's unimportant, thankfully with that the fleas went away and stayed away.
That was the same year carpenter ants invaded the house and would crawl on you sleeping and it was like plagues were set on our house it was so bad!


----------



## Yvonne G

That's funny about Semore. That happened with my Molly kitty one summer. She would want to come in my bedroom, but didn't want to step on the (what she thought) flea infested hallway, so she would sit in the kitchen building up her courage, then she would FLY, leap and jump through the hallway into my bedroom. There were no fleas in the hallway, but she must have picked one up at one time or another from there. They're so silly.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> That's funny about Semore. That happened with my Molly kitty one summer. She would want to come in my bedroom, but didn't want to step on the (what she thought) flea infested hallway, so she would sit in the kitchen building up her courage, then she would FLY, leap and jump through the hallway into my bedroom. There were no fleas in the hallway, but she must have picked one up at one time or another from there. They're so silly.


 He spends all the time we're not home or awake in our finished basement because we don't want him to wreck the house, because oh he definitely would! and we have a fair amount of furniture down there, and he's leapfrog from one to the other to get around, it was funny but kind of sad at the same time


----------



## jaizei

For years I thought that fleas, ticks, mosquitoes etc left me alone because I drank a lot of the well water at my moms house (higher sulfur content) but it's been years since I've lived at home so I've begun to think it's just another way I'm special.


----------



## mike taylor

Maybe you just don't taste good . They jump on you and say man this one tastes like crap .


----------



## mike taylor

Or it could be the pictures of Newt?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Or it could be the pictures of Newt?


i hate you.


----------



## mike taylor

I've heard it all before .


----------



## Jacqui

I am having KFC tonight with my three youngest children.


----------



## Jacqui

Fleas, ticks and skitters all love me.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate you.


You need a new phrase.


----------



## mike taylor

I know right!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

found this on Facebook this is what they said.
"The folks over at Turtles N Tortoises found this amazingly resilient River Cooter recently. It had an old hollowed out shell injury that someone seemed to have taped up many years ago. The tape had come off and plants were actually starting to grow INSIDE the shell. The turtle is still alive!

This is a testament to survival in the wild."


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> found this on Facebook this is what they said.
> "The folks over at Turtles N Tortoises found this amazingly resilient River Cooter recently. It had an old hollowed out shell injury that someone seemed to have taped up many years ago. The tape had come off and plants were actually starting to grow INSIDE the shell. The turtle is still alive!
> 
> This is a testament to survival in the wild."
> 
> 
> View attachment 122318
> View attachment 122319


Ok that's really cool but I have no idea how that wouldn't hurt him!


----------



## smarch

I got to go for a walk today with my parents since they see it as "too scary" for me to walk alone... Yet my mum walks alone all the time... I told them I'd get pepper spray! They're more worried about wildlife than people but it would work on both

Anyways it felt really good to get out and walk! Nice fresh air, nice cool weather that's not cold, it was nice!


----------



## smarch

Aww thank found some very old Nank pictures, the first 2 were of our first day together back when I knew so very little. He was so much littler!! The last one was the first time he ever seemed really comfortable with me.


----------



## Jacqui

Boy you guys are quiet tonight.


----------



## Heather H

Long day here


----------



## Heather H

My cat knocked my son's fish tank over it killed all of his ghost shrimp. All pregnant. Hi guppy survived. We just got it and set it up yesterday.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> My cat knocked my son's fish tank over it killed all of his ghost shrimp. All pregnant. Hi guppy survived. We just got it and set it up yesterday.


cats are evil creatures.


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> Aww thank found some very old Nank pictures, the first 2 were of our first day together back when I knew so very little. He was so much littler!! The last one was the first time he ever seemed really comfortable with me.
> 
> View attachment 122321
> 
> 
> View attachment 122322
> 
> 
> View attachment 122323


Too cute


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cats are evil creatures.


Mine is normally sweet . And a great mouse


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm mad.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm mad.


Why now?


----------



## mike taylor

Aren't you always man?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Why now?


teachers are evil creatures.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> teachers are evil creatures.


Not all. Do you see me as an a hole?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Not all. Do you see me as an a hole?


sure.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> sure.


Then maybe the problem is in your own head and not the teachers.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Then maybe the problem is in your own head and not the teachers.


the teacher said to come to his class room right after school ended so i did so he could tell me where I'm taking a placement test thing. i got there and waited 20 minutes so i asked the a teacher that was the room next to his and she said the teacher had left already! i missed my ride home so i had to walk 3 miles to my house!


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the teacher said to come to his class room right after school ended so i did so he could tell me where I'm taking a placement test thing. i got there and waited 20 minutes so i asked the a teacher that was the room next to his and she said the teacher had left already! i missed my ride home so i had to walk 3 miles to my house!


That sucks  maybe he honestly forgot?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> That sucks  maybe he honestly forgot?


i had to walk 3 miles home! now i have to come to school 45 minutes early to find out where I'm taking the test!


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i had to walk 3 miles home! now i have to come to school 45 minutes early to find out where I'm taking the test!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


>


this is the same teacher that always crushing kids dreams. i talking to one of my friends that i wanted to be a tortoise breeder and he interrupted the conversation saying that "with your grades that will never happen".


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

teachers are evil creatures.


----------



## mike taylor

Walking is good for you . That is funny! You got stood up by your teacher . Hahahaha walk on home boy!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Walking is good for you . That is funny! You got stood up by your teacher . Hahahaha walk on home boy!


but walking is exercise and i don't like that.


----------



## mike taylor

Let me guess? I hate you or go drink bleach? ????


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Let me guess? I hate you or go drink bleach? ????


jump off a cliff.


----------



## mike taylor

Thats a new one .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Thats a new one .


thank you.


----------



## mike taylor

I bet you were late to meet your teacher . Maybe the teachers better half called and said I need milk . Then the teacher had to drive three miles out of the way to pick it up .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I bet you were late to meet your teacher . Maybe the teachers better half called and said I need milk . Then the teacher had to drive three miles out of the way to pick it up .


school ends at 3:10 i was at his class at 3:12!


----------



## Yvonne G

I would have put a note on his desk letting him know you were there on time, waited (for however long) and missed your ride home. In this day and age allowing a kid to walk home, no matter how short a distance, is asking for trouble. He might have honestly forgotten, but that's really no excuse. He's letting you know that kids just aren't important to him and he can't be bothered keeping appointments with them. Not the lesson you want taught your kids.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> I would have put a note on his desk letting him know you were there on time, waited (for however long) and missed your ride home. In this day and age allowing a kid to walk home, no matter how short a distance, is asking for trouble. He might have honestly forgotten, but that's really no excuse. He's letting you know that kids just aren't important to him and he can't be bothered keeping appointments with them. Not the lesson you want taught your kids.


@Yvonne G so am i allowed to yell at him now because he did this?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

teachers are evil creatures.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you, Nick!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you, Nick!


@Yvonne G why are you saying thank you?


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @Yvonne G so am i allowed to yell at him now because he did this?



No. He is in a position of authority and however hard it is to be kind, you still must give him the respect his position demands. Look at it this way - if every time he's mean to you, you end up being ever so sickeningly sweet and kind back to him, he will eventually understand he's not getting to you. When you react in a bad way he can rub his hand together with glee knowing he got to you once again.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @Yvonne G why are you saying thank you?



Because you didn't use the a$$ whole word in your previous post, but rather used the words I changed a$$ whole too!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> No. He is in a position of authority and however hard it is to be kind, you still must give him the respect his position demands. Look at it this way - if every time he's mean to you, you end up being ever so sickingly sweet and kind back to him, he will eventually understand he's not getting to you. When you react in a bad way he can rub his hand together with glee knowing he got to you once again.


im a good kid i have never been mean to him! he just really made me mad this time!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Because you didn't use the a$$ whole word in your previous post, but rather used the words I changed a$$ whole too!


im a good kid!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone still alive?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> anyone still alive?


anyone?


----------



## Momof4

I am!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> I am!


hey! whats up?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello?


----------



## leigti

I'm checking in for just a minute. The forum is extremely slow again. It seems like it used to be much much busier. I don't know if people have lost interest or what. It's beginning to not be worth looking at sometimes. Maybe other people are beginning to feel like I do and just not participating. I don't know. Maybe people are just too busy who knows.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## mike taylor

Morning people!


----------



## HLogic

leigti said:


> I'm checking in for just a minute. The forum is extremely slow again. It seems like it used to be much much busier. I don't know if people have lost interest or what. It's beginning to not be worth looking at sometimes. Maybe other people are beginning to feel like I do and just not participating. I don't know. Maybe people are just too busy who knows.



Spring has sprung!


----------



## tortdad

What up peeps


----------



## Moozillion

leigti said:


> I'm checking in for just a minute. The forum is extremely slow again. It seems like it used to be much much busier. I don't know if people have lost interest or what. It's beginning to not be worth looking at sometimes. Maybe other people are beginning to feel like I do and just not participating. I don't know. Maybe people are just too busy who knows.


Hi!
I check in multiple times every day. I don't post a lot because my R hand (my dominant hand) is still in a splint from my surgery, and keyboarding is a hassle. 
Things do wax and wane here. 
Please at least keep popping in from time to time- I appreciate your posts, and the action may pick up after a while!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I am so disgusted.... Most of you know I own a 1989 Camraro IROC_Z. Owned it since 1989. I take really good care of it mechanically and detail wise. It's a beautiful. A few years ago they finally settled my Workmans Comp case, and because I had decided I was going to keep my car until I died, I had'm drop a fresh out of the crate LT1 with all the hot rod crap including a new beefed up tranny and a 4/11 rear. Have the speed chip in the computer. Whole deal was $12k (on a $2,500 car)
So I've advertised for $10K, there's less than 5000 miles on the new motor and trans.
Some jerk called me today and offered $4,000. When I laughed he said, "well, it ain't even got power windows". And guess what else???? There's no cup holders either. This is a damn muscle car not a limo. No TV, or GPS or back up beeps. Just 4 wheels and a motor and it flies....... Guess I'm not gonna get my price, of well.....


----------



## tortdad

maggie3fan said:


> I am so disgusted.... Most of you know I own a 1989 Camraro IROC_Z. Owned it since 1989. I take really good care of it mechanically and detail wise. It's a beautiful. A few years ago they finally settled my Workmans Comp case, and because I had decided I was going to keep my car until I died, I had'm drop a fresh out of the crate LT1 with all the hot rod crap including a new beefed up tranny and a 4/11 rear. Have the speed chip in the computer. Whole deal was $12k (on a $2,500 car)
> So I've advertised for $10K, there's less than 5000 miles on the new motor and trans.
> Some jerk called me today and offered $4,000. When I laughed he said, "well, it ain't even got power windows". And guess what else???? There's no cup holders either. This is a damn muscle car not a limo. No TV, or GPS or back up beeps. Just 4 wheels and a motor and it flies....... Guess I'm not gonna get my price, of well.....


 That sucks. You should have told him to race you with his POS


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning folks n


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> That sucks. You should have told him to race you with his POS



_You lose the race, you lose your car






_


----------



## smarch

Morning everyone! got my coffee today and I'm feeling good!


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Morning everyone! got my coffee today and I'm feeling good!



Glad you're feeling better. Now pass that coffee over here before I have to hurt you.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cats are evil creatures.


 naw, just jerks sometimes... but so are our tortoises too, its like they know exactly what pushes your buttons and go for it when they're bored or feel ignored because it gets attention or makes something interesting happen. 

My cat jumped on the counter the other day and batted at a thankfully unlit candle because my sister (his favorite) wasn't around, and I was in the shower, and brother was at CCD. It mad something interesting happen alright, all I heard from the shower was my dad yelling... poor cat just wanted attention!


----------



## smarch

leigti said:


> I'm checking in for just a minute. The forum is extremely slow again. It seems like it used to be much much busier. I don't know if people have lost interest or what. It's beginning to not be worth looking at sometimes. Maybe other people are beginning to feel like I do and just not participating. I don't know. Maybe people are just too busy who knows.


 I think with the warm weather people who used to hide in a cave in their house are now coming out of "hibernation" and going out. I know i'm the same amount of active (minus last week when I was away) but I have noticed theres less going on lately. They'll be back, they always come back!


----------



## smarch

maggie3fan said:


> I am so disgusted.... Most of you know I own a 1989 Camraro IROC_Z. Owned it since 1989. I take really good care of it mechanically and detail wise. It's a beautiful. A few years ago they finally settled my Workmans Comp case, and because I had decided I was going to keep my car until I died, I had'm drop a fresh out of the crate LT1 with all the hot rod crap including a new beefed up tranny and a 4/11 rear. Have the speed chip in the computer. Whole deal was $12k (on a $2,500 car)
> So I've advertised for $10K, there's less than 5000 miles on the new motor and trans.
> Some jerk called me today and offered $4,000. When I laughed he said, "well, it ain't even got power windows". And guess what else???? There's no cup holders either. This is a damn muscle car not a limo. No TV, or GPS or back up beeps. Just 4 wheels and a motor and it flies....... Guess I'm not gonna get my price, of well.....


 No, definitely stay firm on the price, someone willing to spend the money is someone who will really appreciate and take care of it, which i'm assuming is very important since you had plans to keep it forever. 
4000 is literally a joke offer, they paid that for my sisters crappy little 96 corolla that was a smokers car and not so clean inside or out. You not only took care of the car you added to it. "it doesnt have power windows" is the stupidest excuse I've ever heard... it still has windows who cares how they open! 

I've seen pictures of the car, it could be showed. 10,000 seems more than reasonable in my opinion. If my parents weren't finishing sending me to school and looking at 2 more college bills in the coming years my dad would be all over that offer.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Glad you're feeling better. Now pass that coffee over here before I have to hurt you.


 *sticks coffee cup to computer*
I don't think this is working!


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> naw, just jerks sometimes... but so are our tortoises too, its like they know exactly what pushes your buttons and go for it when they're bored or feel ignored because it gets attention or makes something interesting happen.
> 
> My cat jumped on the counter the other day and batted at a thankfully unlit candle because my sister (his favorite) wasn't around, and I was in the shower, and brother was at CCD. It mad something interesting happen alright, all I heard from the shower was my dad yelling... poor cat just wanted attention!


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> My cat knocked my son's fish tank over it killed all of his ghost shrimp. All pregnant. Hi guppy survived. We just got it and set it up yesterday.


That sucks.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cats are evil creatures.


Much less then teenage boys...


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> Then maybe the problem is in your own head and not the teachers.


I vote for that.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i had to walk 3 miles home! now i have to come to school 45 minutes early to find out where I'm taking the test!


Walking home is good for you. You should walk home every day. You do not seem to mind walking while snake hunting.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

jaizei said:


> _You lose the race, you lose your car_


_


But I don't lose.....Complete with NASCAR tires....


_


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I'm checking in for just a minute. The forum is extremely slow again. It seems like it used to be much much busier. I don't know if people have lost interest or what. It's beginning to not be worth looking at sometimes. Maybe other people are beginning to feel like I do and just not participating. I don't know. Maybe people are just too busy who knows.


It is seasonal, with normal UPS and downs.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Teachers are nice people that I just don't understand .


^^^ Fixed it for you, your welcome . Teachers are great people; people make mistakes too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> Now pass that coffee over here before I have to hurt you.


----------



## Momof4

Top O' the Mornin' to Ya!!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning all. Happy St Patrick's Day!


----------



## Jacqui

My daughter's cat, Grady, knocks things off but only if she knows your watching.


----------



## Jacqui

My youngest son has taken the big leap and has put an offer on a house. Right now he is waiting to see if they accept his second offer.


----------



## smarch

I recall you telling many stories of blowing people away racing... at least I think I do... no way you'd lose lol. 
Ughh the pictures just make me wish I had a spare 10,000 laying around... alas digging up 800 to pay my insurance by the end of the month is proving a struggle! And the fact that we have no garage and New England is no place for such a nice car unless I want it to be eaten by the road salt...


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Much less then teenage boys...


 my brother is a teenagae boy and you'd never guess it... He's literally a sweetheart! when a girl eventually comes around (you know how it is nice guys are always last) she'll be lucky... and if she's a butt-head I have no problem nocking her out... i'm a girl so i'm allowed to hit a girl  ... i'm not violent though i'd never... but boy oh boy if I got mad I could yell, or silently plot revenge.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


>


 Facebook seems to know I like cat videos, so once a compilation of ones just like this popped up and I got to watch 3 minutes of it 
My ex's sister's cat did this with a cup of water right onto her phone while she was asleep... what a way to wake up!

my cat prefers to do this with pill bottles... dear Semore that's not a toy! Semore says no to drugs lol, no worries though all legal, mostly just the nexium and prevacid when I was still on them (just want to clarify that lol)

He's also jumped to a kitched chair, stands up grabs food off my dads plate... or salad... and steals food! he's a butt sometimes! He deserved the one time he got yelled at over a piece of lettuce, that must have been extremely disappointing!


----------



## smarch

in fact my cat is a terrible trouble maker. He stole turkey right off the table once.. and he's not allowed on the table or counters ever. 
He's eaten through a Styrofoam container to get to chicken nuggets he smelled and only got the French fry side of the container.... ate fries anyways, all in the brief time my mum was in the bathroom. 
One night he was put away in his basement for bed and I head a loud ruckus... he tore into a bag of old hamburger rolls and started eating them! (he's don't this before with old bread too...)
he's a total jerk but we love him


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My brain stores mindless bits of information, then finds the commonality between them. So maybe you'all remember me pointing out that Portland is in the top 5 for syphilis, and top 5 for food stamps ? Well, as it turns out, Portland is in the top 10 for singles on St. Patrick's day. All of these are connected to me. I can't wait for the next stat to be released...


----------



## smarch

Happy st patricks day everyone! I'm close to half irish so its an exciting day... minus how i'm working... and failed to wear green.. ok i'm a failure to all who are irish. 

My co-workers wife who always cooks goodies for us make cupcakes with green sprinkles. I got pictures, I just cant get my phone right now as its playing my music. 

Tonight after the gym I think i'm going to be "bad" and get a shamrock shake... and irish crème and mix them up and have a real shamrock shake  and I need new mikes harder lemonades since there was almost a problem when I went to go take one out and I thought there were none... that's my walking dead drink of choice... cant watch it without it!  haha kidding though, nights last semester I had homework drinking while watching wasn't an option... literally from mid October till now it took for me to finish that 12 pack... I think my parents finally understand that me liking it doesn't make me an alcoholic


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My brain stores mindless bits of information, then finds the commonality between them. So maybe you'all remember me pointing out that Portland is in the top 5 for syphilis, and top 5 for food stamps ? Well, as it turns out, Portland is in the top 10 for singles on St. Patrick's day. All of these are connected to me. I can't wait for the next stat to be released...


Houston his on those same lists my friend. Also we have a high number of new Aids cases each year. We're a bunch of dirty dirties.


----------



## Yvonne G

Does this ever really work do you think? This a.m. this email was in my in box:

I really hope you get this fast. I could not inform anyone about our trip, because it was impromptu. we had to be in Donetsk Ukraine for a programme. The program was successful, but our journey has turned sour. we misplaced our wallet and cell phone on our way back to the hotel we lodge in after we went for sight seeing. The wallet contained all the valuables we had. Now, our passport is in custody of the hotel management pending when we make payment.


I am sorry if i am inconveniencing you, but i have only very few people to run to now. i will be indeed very grateful if i can get a loan of £2,850 GBP from you. this will enable me sort our hotel bills and get my sorry self back home. I will really appreciate whatever you can afford in assisting me with. I promise to refund it in full as soon as I return. let me know if you can be of any assistance. Please, let me know soonest. Thanks so much..



*John Kerr Associates Limited*

*Chartered Architects 
62 Camden Road
London NW1 9DR
Tel: 0044 204728 2072
www.johnkerrassociates.com
*
I've never heard of this person. Notice that "I" was not capitalized in a couple places, he's based in the UK (a place I've never been) and the wording looks just a little off to me. Oh, sure...I'll run right down to the bank and draw out some of my hard-earned savings to send to someone I've never heard of in my life!


----------



## HLogic

Yvonne G said:


> Does this ever really work do you think? This a.m. this email was in my in box:
> 
> I really hope you get this fast. I could not inform anyone about our trip, because it was impromptu. we had to be in Donetsk Ukraine for a programme. The program was successful, but our journey has turned sour. we misplaced our wallet and cell phone on our way back to the hotel we lodge in after we went for sight seeing. The wallet contained all the valuables we had. Now, our passport is in custody of the hotel management pending when we make payment.
> 
> 
> I am sorry if i am inconveniencing you, but i have only very few people to run to now. i will be indeed very grateful if i can get a loan of £2,850 GBP from you. this will enable me sort our hotel bills and get my sorry self back home. I will really appreciate whatever you can afford in assisting me with. I promise to refund it in full as soon as I return. let me know if you can be of any assistance. Please, let me know soonest. Thanks so much..
> 
> 
> 
> *John Kerr Associates Limited*
> 
> *Chartered Architects
> 62 Camden Road
> London NW1 9DR
> Tel: 0044 204728 2072
> www.johnkerrassociates.com
> *
> I've never heard of this person. Notice that "I" was not capitalized in a couple places, he's based in the UK (a place I've never been) and the wording looks just a little off to me. Oh, sure...I'll run right down to the bank and draw out some of my hard-earned savings to send to someone I've never heard of in my life!



It's a scam. I got the same e-mail from a friend with whom I confirmed it was not true.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Does this ever really work do you think? This a.m. this email was in my in box:
> 
> I really hope you get this fast. I could not inform anyone about our trip, because it was impromptu. we had to be in Donetsk Ukraine for a programme. The program was successful, but our journey has turned sour. we misplaced our wallet and cell phone on our way back to the hotel we lodge in after we went for sight seeing. The wallet contained all the valuables we had. Now, our passport is in custody of the hotel management pending when we make payment.
> 
> 
> I am sorry if i am inconveniencing you, but i have only very few people to run to now. i will be indeed very grateful if i can get a loan of £2,850 GBP from you. this will enable me sort our hotel bills and get my sorry self back home. I will really appreciate whatever you can afford in assisting me with. I promise to refund it in full as soon as I return. let me know if you can be of any assistance. Please, let me know soonest. Thanks so much..
> 
> 
> 
> *John Kerr Associates Limited*
> 
> *Chartered Architects
> 62 Camden Road
> London NW1 9DR
> Tel: 0044 204728 2072
> www.johnkerrassociates.com
> *
> I've never heard of this person. Notice that "I" was not capitalized in a couple places, he's based in the UK (a place I've never been) and the wording looks just a little off to me. Oh, sure...I'll run right down to the bank and draw out some of my hard-earned savings to send to someone I've never heard of in my life!




Come on , don't you have a heart??


----------



## tortdad

I have this bridge I want to sell you you guys....


----------



## tortdad

I listed my Harley for sale this morning on Craigslist and right away I got a text from someone asking if it's still available. The language in it is sketchy (like your email) and my spam-o-meter is telling me not to reply to this person.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Does this ever really work do you think? This a.m. this email was in my in box:
> 
> I really hope you get this fast. I could not inform anyone about our trip, because it was impromptu. we had to be in Donetsk Ukraine for a programme. The program was successful, but our journey has turned sour. we misplaced our wallet and cell phone on our way back to the hotel we lodge in after we went for sight seeing. The wallet contained all the valuables we had. Now, our passport is in custody of the hotel management pending when we make payment.
> 
> 
> I am sorry if i am inconveniencing you, but i have only very few people to run to now. i will be indeed very grateful if i can get a loan of £2,850 GBP from you. this will enable me sort our hotel bills and get my sorry self back home. I will really appreciate whatever you can afford in assisting me with. I promise to refund it in full as soon as I return. let me know if you can be of any assistance. Please, let me know soonest. Thanks so much..
> 
> 
> 
> *John Kerr Associates Limited*
> 
> *Chartered Architects
> 62 Camden Road
> London NW1 9DR
> Tel: 0044 204728 2072
> www.johnkerrassociates.com
> *
> I've never heard of this person. Notice that "I" was not capitalized in a couple places, he's based in the UK (a place I've never been) and the wording looks just a little off to me. Oh, sure...I'll run right down to the bank and draw out some of my hard-earned savings to send to someone I've never heard of in my life!


 Yeah that grammar is really off, you can tell English... at least US English is not their native language, although in terms of scams their grammar was quite good. I'd probably screw with them and be like "oh you caught me at a great time" I happen to be based in the Ukraine, I can be right over and help out... because we all know that's not where they really are...and that's a whole lot for a hotel what did they do raid the minibar and stay for an excessive time!?


----------



## Momof4

I got up and baked 15 potatoes for my daughters class party. 
Oh my, it smells so good! 

We never eat baked potatoes, and I think I should do it more often!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> I have this bridge I want to sell you you guys....


If you'll remember correctly, I purchased this bridge from you last year. This is a scam folks, I own this bridge, tortdad is trying to sell it twice!


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If you'll remember correctly, I purchased this bridge from you last year. This is a scam folks, I own this bridge, tortdad is trying to sell it twice!



Shhhhhhhhhhhh

Haven't you ever heard of a second mortgage before???


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> I listed my Harley for sale this morning on Craigslist and right away I got a text from someone asking if it's still available. The language in it is sketchy (like your email) and my spam-o-meter is telling me not to reply to this person.


 You could always ask to talk to them on the phone, its easier to catch scams there. I mean its up to you on how much you want to sell it. But I think the most suspicious thing is the right away response, I mean people here can and do speak crappy English since we allow so many immigrants, but texting so quick... I don't know too eager and how did they know so fast, that's the sketchy part.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I listed my Harley for sale this morning on Craigslist and right away I got a text from someone asking if it's still available. The language in it is sketchy (like your email) and my spam-o-meter is telling me not to reply to this person.



My husband always sells stuff on CL and he gets weird spam emails too. 
He actually uses his old AOL email for CL. 
Good luck selling your Harley! We sold ours last year. Kinda sad but I think he realizes how dangerous it is. We know two old timers who were hit and killed. It hit home. 

Perfect time a year because people will be getting their tax refunds.


----------



## smarch

Since my Mum's side of the family are O'briens, I always tell people that Conan is a very distant cousin of mine. I mean you never know!


----------



## Jacqui

My Mom was full Irish, so today has always been a very special day in my family. It is also my wedding anniversary.


----------



## Abdulla6169

No caption needed.


----------



## Jacqui

Our line have the McGuires, Murrays, and McGills.


----------



## smarch

@tortdad if you don't mind me asking what kind/size Harley? and how much were you selling it for? If I had money I'd be interested lol but I don't so i'm more or less still in the research stage and I know Harley's are A LOT of money which has me leaning to sports bike to begin with. Hopefully this year i'll get my license but who knows when i'll actually afford a bike with student loans coming my way... if only my dad would let me restore his old Honda Dream... I mean he even has a spare bike for parts! bat "its dangerous" yet he has his... I know it is dangerous but that's a hypocritical reason


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


>




That's one of the cutest cat videos I've seen in a long time. I love it!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> My youngest son has taken the big leap and has put an offer on a house. Right now he is waiting to see if they accept his second offer.



Geographically close to where you live?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Way off subject, sorta. St. Patricks day is celebrating the bringing of Christianity to Ireland? And some how green everywhere and drunkedness are the high points? I'm sure that would make all the originals proud!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> My Mom was full Irish, so today has always been a very special day in my family. It is also my wedding anniversary.








Will you be seeing Jeff any time soon?​


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Way off subject, sorta. St. Patricks day is celebrating the bringing of Christianity to Ireland? And some how green everywhere and drunkedness are the high points? I'm sure that would make all the originals proud!


 Well I got nothing for the green being a big deal... but people go all stereotype and think "irish... drunk" and that's pretty much what happened... kind of shameful actually


----------



## Yvonne G

I've got the blahs this morning. The sky is overcast, no sun, and I just don't feel like going outside to do anything. (...and I'm wearing BLUE!!!) But the outside work really gets away from me when I take a day off. I really can't afford to.

I think after I do my have-to-do chores I'll gather up the leopard tortoises, take their pictures and weigh all of them.

This is the time of year I do the ins and outs of Spring...take the overwintered tortoises out in the a.m. and back in at night. I have 4 desert tortoises that I couldn't allow to hibernate, two redfooted tortoises, a Texas tortoise, two baby leopards, three baby texas and two baby desert tortoises. With the babies, thankfully, I just haul their whole enclosures outside, but the others have to be individually carried out.

Yesterday I took in a 3yr old (I think) eastern box turtle. She's been under the care of the same family her whole life. She doesn't look too bad, but she's far from normal-looking. And you can't really tell her species. I'll get a picture of her later today too.

The little water turtle I've been trying to nurse back to health died. She never ever perked up, just laid on her rock under the 'sun'. I tried all I have in my bag of tricks, and nothing worked.

Well, enough of this procrastinating. Gotta go.


----------



## jaizei

I might have to watch that great Irish documentary 'far and away' in honor of the day.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Way off subject, sorta. St. Patricks day is celebrating the bringing of Christianity to Ireland? And some how green everywhere and drunkedness are the high points? I'm sure that would make all the originals proud!



I want to say that the "British history podcast" covered this.

Edit: here it is: http://www.thebritishhistorypodcast.com/archives/1113


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> I've got the blahs this morning. The sky is overcast, no sun, and I just don't feel like going outside to do anything. (...and I'm wearing BLUE!!!) But the outside work really gets away from me when I take a day off. I really can't afford to.
> 
> I think after I do my have-to-do chores I'll gather up the leopard tortoises, take their pictures and weigh all of them.
> 
> This is the time of year I do the ins and outs of Spring...take the overwintered tortoises out in the a.m. and back in at night. I have 4 desert tortoises that I couldn't allow to hibernate, two redfooted tortoises, a Texas tortoise, two baby leopards, three baby texas and two baby desert tortoises. With the babies, thankfully, I just haul their whole enclosures outside, but the others have to be individually carried out.
> 
> Yesterday I took in a 3yr old (I think) eastern box turtle. She's been under the care of the same family her whole life. She doesn't look too bad, but she's far from normal-looking. And you can't really tell her species. I'll get a picture of her later today too.
> 
> The little water turtle I've been trying to nurse back to health died. She never ever perked up, just laid on her rock under the 'sun'. I tried all I have in my bag of tricks, and nothing worked.
> 
> Well, enough of this procrastinating. Gotta go.


 That was exactly how I felt this morning, its crummy and raining out and I was especially tired (usually my seasonal depression kicks in in spring and the weathers warming up and its poking through) then Semore curled up into bed with me and I REALLY didn't want to get up!


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> @tortdad if you don't mind me asking what kind/size Harley? and how much were you selling it for? If I had money I'd be interested lol but I don't so i'm more or less still in the research stage and I know Harley's are A LOT of money which has me leaning to sports bike to begin with. Hopefully this year i'll get my license but who knows when i'll actually afford a bike with student loans coming my way... if only my dad would let me restore his old Honda Dream... I mean he even has a spare bike for parts! bat "its dangerous" yet he has his... I know it is dangerous but that's a hypocritical reason


 It's a 2007 road King classic with 18,000 miles on it. Loads of extras listed for $12,900 but I'll take the first person with 12,000. Suggested retail for one with no upgrades is 13k


----------



## smarch

I lieterally have never wanted to just curl up under my desk and nap so bad! zzzzzzz


----------



## leigti

Moozillion said:


> Hi!
> I check in multiple times every day. I don't post a lot because my R hand (my dominant hand) is still in a splint from my surgery, and keyboarding is a hassle.
> Things do wax and wane here.
> Please at least keep popping in from time to time- I appreciate your posts, and the action may pick up after a while!


I understand that it is seasonal and can go up and down. And how that some parts of the country are actually getting good weather it is nice to get outside to get things done. And maybe I haven't been involved long enough to notice the changes, but it just seems like over the last year there has been a decrease of overall activity. And a decrease of The number of different people posting. I don't know, I am trying to back off a little myself. So I guess I'm adding to the problems that I'm noticing


----------



## smarch

Oh wayyyy cool!! I'm volunteering with a group at my school to do habitat for humanity tomorrow and Thursday, the same group I went on the Heifer trip with 3 years ago my freshman year. Well I just got an email from the guy in charge that he wants to do like group bonding stuff tomorrow night, and for us that don't live on campus we have room assignments to stay on campus for the night!! I'm kind of really excited! As a commuter I've always wanted to spend a night on campus and get the "real" college experience feeling!


----------



## smarch

leigti said:


> I understand that it is seasonal and can go up and down. And how that some parts of the country are actually getting good weather it is nice to get outside to get things done. And maybe I haven't been involved long enough to notice the changes, but it just seems like over the last year there has been a decrease of overall activity. And a decrease of The number of different people posting. I don't know, I am trying to back off a little myself. So I guess I'm adding to the problems that I'm noticing


 Maybe people gave up the forum for lent? I was just thinking about how much time I spend on here and wondering if maybe I should have cut back for lent... nah!!! you people are the only people keeping me sain! I have like no "real life" friends


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> That's one of the cutest cat videos I've seen in a long time. I love it!



Somebody who won't remain nameless (@Yellow Turtle01 ) has been slacking on the cat pictures so I figured I'd pick up on it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Somebody who won't remain nameless (@Yellow Turtle01 ) has been slacking on the cat pictures so I figured I'd pick up on it.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Geographically close to where you live?


In Lincoln, so about 90 minutes away. His sisters are planning to move in with him.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Will you be seeing Jeff any time soon?​


He is headed to your area, then who knows. He will be home in a month.


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry about that tiny turtle, Yvonne.


----------



## Jacqui

Never been any getting drunk in any of our Irish celebrations.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Never been any getting drunk in any of our Irish celebrations.


 I've never been a fan of being drunk... in fact I've never been drunk, the feeling of one drink is enough for me, I prefer to remember my actions!


----------



## smarch

So I've decided my retirement goal (yes i'm 21 and already have a plan lol) is to go back to school, at least right now the state schools here allow people over 65 to take classes free, and take a bunch of history classes in the years I have and be like "yeah I was alive for that... yup I remember 9/11" and just have all the kids stare at me blankly trying to comprehend me being alive for history  hard to believe my teenage brother was only a year old!


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> It's a 2007 road King classic with 18,000 miles on it. Loads of extras listed for $12,900 but I'll take the first person with 12,000. Suggested retail for one with no upgrades is 13k



Loved the Road King! Good luck!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> That sucks.


i have a solution I will try to post pics when we are done . they will be blurry


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> i have a solution I will try to post pics when we are done . they will be blurry


 how did the cat manage taking out a tank? what size was it?


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> how did the cat manage taking out a tank? what size was it?


it was the the plastic carrier type. my son is doing a project to see if he can raise the shrimp. that's why we needed pregnant ones.. I had it on a a tall shelf. She must have worked all night to push it off. We are off to get two more. I think we might get one female and one male this time.


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> it was the the plastic carrier type. my son is doing a project to see if he can raise the shrimp. that's why we needed pregnant ones.. I had it on a a tall shelf. She must have worked all night to push it off. We are off to get two more. I think we might get one female and one male this time.


 ok that makes a little more sence, I was trying to figure out how a cat would knock over a 10 gal glass tank or so ... even 5 really, because I've witnessed my cat try with my 10 lol


----------



## smarch

just realized if i'm spending a night on campus that means I need to worry about bedding since you dont just get pre-made beds. Is the difference between a twin bed and twin xl the length? is there no way a regular twin fitted sheet would fit a twin xl?


----------



## smarch

smarch said:


> just realized if i'm spending a night on campus that means I need to worry about bedding since you dont just get pre-made beds. Is the difference between a twin bed and twin xl the length? is there no way a regular twin fitted sheet would fit a twin xl?


 blah answered my own question... 5 inches longer and regular twin sheets will NOT fit... ugh shopping trip on the way home for cheap sheets to enjoy my one night in college in...oh well... they cant be more than like 10 at walmart right...


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> He is headed to your area, then who knows. He will be home in a month.



Oh...that's why you asked me about Turlock.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Sorry about that tiny turtle, Yvonne.



Thank you. I've more or less become accustomed to losing some of the rescues, but it still puts me in a sad mood when it happens.


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> I've never been a fan of being drunk... in fact I've never been drunk, the feeling of one drink is enough for me, I prefer to remember my actions!



It's the taste that turns me off. There isn't an alcoholic drink made that tastes good to me. And coffee falls into that category too. I'll never understand how people can drink that stuff. Yuck.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 122370



Wow! Sex AND bacon. What could be better?


----------



## Yvonne G

Heather H said:


> i have a solution I will try to post pics when we are done . they will be blurry



It gets better with experience, Heather. My first attempts at taking and posting pictures were a mess. Very blurry. Then I discovered that if I first ever so slightly depress the shutter button, it causes the camera to focus on the object. I don't know if that works for your type of camera, but it did wonders for my picture taking. Besides...blurry is much better than none at all.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> just realized if i'm spending a night on campus that means I need to worry about bedding since you dont just get pre-made beds. Is the difference between a twin bed and twin xl the length? is there no way a regular twin fitted sheet would fit a twin xl?



Sleeping bag?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ouch! A couple days ago Katie sent me three pages of updates for our Vet list. I've been working on them and now I have tennis elbow and carpel tunnel wrist.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> It's the taste that turns me off. There isn't an alcoholic drink made that tastes good to me. And coffee falls into that category too. I'll never understand how people can drink that stuff. Yuck.


 coffee i'm still picky about, but I took to it faster than I thought. I also don't drink much in regards to alcohol, just some of those flavored ones with such little alcohol and tons of sugar (from what I hear the fastest way to get a hangover is to have a couple too many) and only a select few mixed drinks. I guess because I only really drink when i'm out i'm more likely to tell myself I like something so I don't buy it and not drink it in front of people. But beer is only ok if I just ran a race and get a free one at the end lol, supposedly something about it helps you recover but that doesn't even make sense!


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Sleeping bag?


 that's exactly what the advisor guy said... i'm so sick of sleeping bags I just spent 5 nights on the floor in one last week, i'd rather spend a little, depending on the money to get s fitted sheet... I know my sisters bed set is for twin and twin xl, I guess they made the fitted elastics fancy, so i'll look for that so I can use it more than once


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I've never been a fan of being drunk... in fact I've never been drunk, the feeling of one drink is enough for me, I prefer to remember my actions!


Me either.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh...that's why you asked me about Turlock.





Yvonne G said:


> Oh...that's why you asked me about Turlock.


Yeppers


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Me either.


 The only reason I drink during the walking dead every week is first off my mikes is delicious and you clearly have to celebrate your favorite show being on, but because with just one drink the intense parts get a little more interesting lol... I think i'd be a giddy drunk


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 122362



So close


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> coffee i'm still picky about, but I took to it faster than I thought. I also don't drink much in regards to alcohol, just some of those flavored ones with such little alcohol and tons of sugar (from what I hear the fastest way to get a hangover is to have a couple too many) and only a select few mixed drinks. I guess because I only really drink when i'm out i'm more likely to tell myself I like something so I don't buy it and not drink it in front of people. But beer is only ok if I just ran a race and get a free one at the end lol, supposedly something about it helps you recover but that doesn't even make sense!



I wonder if the beer being carb loaded it helps after a race?


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> I wonder if the beer being carb loaded it helps after a race?


 That could very well be it. I know the one time I ran a race and had a free beer after I didn't get my usual after race migraine and it was a sweltering day too so its the only thing that makes sense and how all sorts of races do the post race beers. Never looked into it but I like your answer!


----------



## HLogic

Momof4 said:


> I wonder if the beer being carb loaded it helps after a race?



It also has plenty of Vit B complex, alcohol which relaxes you, carbonation which keeps you breathing and water.


----------



## smarch

HLogic said:


> It also has plenty of Vit B complex, alcohol which relaxes you, carbonation which keeps you breathing and water.


 Conclusion: beer is the elixir of life!


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Conclusion: beer is the elixir of life!



I like the way you think!


----------



## leigti

smarch said:


> Conclusion: beer is the elixir of life!


Does the Mike's hard lemonade count as beer?


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> I like the way you think!


 Well how else is a college student supposed to think!?
any excuse!


----------



## smarch

leigti said:


> Does the Mike's hard lemonade count as beer?


 does in my book! I don't like regular beer unless its after a race and free. mikes is my drink of choice... especially mikes "harder" lemonade which comes in smaller cans but is more alcohol, I got so used to it the regular stuff is like sickly sweet


----------



## Yvonne G

This is 2015 Rescue #3. I'm guessing its an eastern, but there's really no way to tell just yet. She has four toes on her back feet. Her nails are long and curly, and her tail is a stub. Both of those are indications of MBD. Her plastron is very thick in front, and has a few white, crumbly spots on it. She was raised with the same family from hatchling and she's 3 years old.






And this is 2015 rescue #4. The picture doesn't do the size justice. This is a teeny, tiny baby, almost the same size as a nickel.


----------



## smarch

"bring me 2 pinacoladas, i wanna have one for each hand, lets set sail with Captain Morgan, oh and never leave dry land, any troubles I forget 'em, I buried them in the sand..."

Heartaches are healed by the sea you know


----------



## leigti

smarch said:


> does in my book! I don't like regular beer unless its after a race and free. mikes is my drink of choice... especially mikes "harder" lemonade which comes in smaller cans but is more alcohol, I got so used to it the regular stuff is like sickly sweet


I just got the "harder" Mike's yesterday, haven't tried it yet. I don't like regular beer much, maybe drink one a year. And I can only drink it out of a bottle or a glass, no cans at all.


----------



## smarch

leigti said:


> I just got the "harder" Mike's yesterday, haven't tried it yet. I don't like regular beer much, maybe drink one a year. And I can only drink it out of a bottle or a glass, no cans at all.


 I can only speak for the deliciousness of the black raspberry harder lemonade, I like me black raspberry!
I've never had a can of anything but the mikes, Ive only ever had those clear plastic cups at events. the worst is though that I'm usually alone so its either no beer or have a beer but hang around for over an hour...so I don't go out much since i'm one of my few friends with a car, basically the Designated Driver to myself.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> This is 2015 Rescue #3. I'm guessing its an eastern, but there's really no way to tell just yet. She has four toes on her back feet. Her nails are long and curly, and her tail is a stub. Both of those are indications of MBD. Her plastron is very thick in front, and has a few white, crumbly spots on it. She was raised with the same family from hatchling and she's 3 years old.
> 
> View attachment 122372
> View attachment 122373
> View attachment 122374
> 
> 
> And this is 2015 rescue #4. The picture doesn't do the size justice. This is a teeny, tiny baby, almost the same size as a nickel.
> 
> View attachment 122375



I wish I lived closer to you!!


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> I've got the blahs this morning. The sky is overcast, no sun, and I just don't feel like going outside to do anything. (...and I'm wearing BLUE!!!) But the outside work really gets away from me when I take a day off. I really can't afford to.
> 
> I think after I do my have-to-do chores I'll gather up the leopard tortoises, take their pictures and weigh all of them.
> 
> This is the time of year I do the ins and outs of Spring...take the overwintered tortoises out in the a.m. and back in at night. I have 4 desert tortoises that I couldn't allow to hibernate, two redfooted tortoises, a Texas tortoise, two baby leopards, three baby texas and two baby desert tortoises. With the babies, thankfully, I just haul their whole enclosures outside, but the others have to be individually carried out.
> 
> Yesterday I took in a 3yr old (I think) eastern box turtle. She's been under the care of the same family her whole life. She doesn't look too bad, but she's far from normal-looking. And you can't really tell her species. I'll get a picture of her later today too.
> 
> The little water turtle I've been trying to nurse back to health died. She never ever perked up, just laid on her rock under the 'sun'. I tried all I have in my bag of tricks, and nothing worked.
> 
> Well, enough of this procrastinating. Gotta go.


I'm sorry.


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> just realized if i'm spending a night on campus that means I need to worry about bedding since you dont just get pre-made beds. Is the difference between a twin bed and twin xl the length? is there no way a regular twin fitted sheet would fit a twin xl?


Just use two flat sheets


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> Does the Mike's hard lemonade count as beer?


Yes


----------



## HLogic

smarch said:


> Yeah that grammar is really off, you can tell English... at least US English is not their native language, although in terms of scams their grammar was quite good. I'd probably screw with them and be like "oh you caught me at a great time" I happen to be based in the Ukraine, I can be right over and help out... because we all know that's not where they really are...and that's a whole lot for a hotel what did they do raid the minibar and stay for an excessive time!?



Heh! You're getting off easy, mine asked for 2950...


----------



## smarch

Semore wouldn't leave me alone at dinner... So I handed him a yuck raisin (they're evil) from my bread ... And he ate it! and really wouldn't leave me alone...


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> Semore wouldn't leave me alone at dinner... So I handed him a yuck raisin (they're evil) from my bread ... And he ate it! and really wouldn't leave me alone...
> 
> View attachment 122382


Raisins are dangerous for dogs and cats.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Heather H

Hi nick


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone else here?


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm lurking


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> I'm lurking


how big are your torts?


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> Raisins are dangerous for dogs and cats.


Uuuuumm how dangerous? He had 3 ... Now I feel aweful I had no idea


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! Sex AND bacon. What could be better?


lots of things


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> Uuuuumm how dangerous? He had 3 ... Now I feel aweful I had no idea


he will be fine.


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> Uuuuumm how dangerous? He had 3 ... Now I feel aweful I had no idea


He should be fine.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> he will be fine.


Thank you, I won't do that again!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> lots of things


nothing is better.


----------



## Jacqui

You know what sucks, having your hubby go out to eat at what you thought of as your special place with his student.


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> Thank you, I won't do that again!


Don't feel bad my dog ate a whole little box. He was fine.


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey



How was school today ? Did you meet with the teacher this morning?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> nothing is better.


Aren't you to young for sex?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Aren't you to young for sex?


whats that?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Aren't you to young for sex?



A boy can dream


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> How was school today ? Did you meet with the teacher this morning?


i had the big test today. i also was mean to a teacher but i said sorry.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> This is 2015 Rescue #3. I'm guessing its an eastern, but there's really no way to tell just yet. She has four toes on her back feet. Her nails are long and curly, and her tail is a stub. Both of those are indications of MBD. Her plastron is very thick in front, and has a few white, crumbly spots on it. She was raised with the same family from hatchling and she's 3 years old.
> 
> View attachment 122372
> View attachment 122373
> View attachment 122374
> 
> 
> And this is 2015 rescue #4. The picture doesn't do the size justice. This is a teeny, tiny baby, almost the same size as a nickel.
> 
> View attachment 122375


Sweet!


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> Thank you, I won't do that again!


http://www.vetstreet.com/care/human-foods-that-are-dangerous-for-dogs-and-cats
This is a good list of bad foods for dogs and cats.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Aren't you to young for sex?


Too young yes but ask any man what was on his mind most as a teenager and I'm sure it'll be up there in the top answers


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Too young yes but ask any man what was on his mind most as a teenager and I'm sure it'll be up there in the top answers



too bad it is not school grades on his mind instead.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> too bad it is not school grades on his mind instead.


i think about my grades


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how big are your torts?


Moe is about 18 inches, Jay is 16inches, Shelly is the same as Jay


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> This is 2015 Rescue #3. I'm guessing its an eastern, but there's really no way to tell just yet. She has four toes on her back feet. Her nails are long and curly, and her tail is a stub. Both of those are indications of MBD. Her plastron is very thick in front, and has a few white, crumbly spots on it. She was raised with the same family from hatchling and she's 3 years old.
> 
> View attachment 122372
> View attachment 122373
> View attachment 122374
> 
> 
> And this is 2015 rescue #4. The picture doesn't do the size justice. This is a teeny, tiny baby, almost the same size as a nickel.
> 
> View attachment 122375


Those poor turtles. Is that second one a snapping turtle because The tail is so long? I don't have a clue actually. I don't know how you do rescues, it would break my heart. I'm sorry to hear about the other one, at least you tried to make her comfortable her last few days.


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> http://www.vetstreet.com/care/human-foods-that-are-dangerous-for-dogs-and-cats
> This is a good list of bad foods for dogs and cats.


I looked at the list, and there was only one item on there that I have a problem with. Garlic. I have made dog biscuits with powdered garlic a few times, my dog loves them and has no problem with and all the dogs I gave them to them at all. And in the raw food feeding circles they often say to and garlic powder.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hi


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how do i get mushrooms to stop growing in the greenhouse?


----------



## leigti

My friends dog eats raisins all the time. My dad's large dog ate an entire plate of fudge one Christmas. My stepmom just stood there and waited for him to die, she's not very good with animals  but he was fine. I have heard that onions are more dangerous than chocolate, not sure about that. Although the dark chocolate or the Baker's chocolate is worse than say milk chocolate.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

And just how are you gonna get the#3 and 4 rescuues to me on the plane??? You're not a sumggler...I'd ddo it tho.....


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how do i get mushrooms to stop growing in the greenhouse?


Less water. Or just pull them up the minute you see them.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Less water. Or just pull them up the minute you see them.


i have been doing that for 2 weeks but every morning there 200 new ones.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Aren't you to young for sex?


He can pretend…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> He can pretend…


lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> He can pretend…


Let's see. At 16 I was……never mind, bad example!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Let's see. At 16 I was……never mind, bad example!


lol!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have been doing that for 2 weeks but every morning there 200 new ones.


Are they the poisonous types or can your tortoise eat them? You can try spraying them with vinegar but I don't know if that will work. Did you google getting rid of mushrooms?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Are they the poisonous types or can your tortoise eat them? You can try spraying them with vinegar but I don't know if that will work. Did you google getting rid of mushrooms?


i don't know what type of mushrooms they are. no i have not googled it yet.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello everyone! !


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't know what type of mushrooms they are. no i have not googled it yet.


Take a picture, maybe somebody here knows.


----------



## leigti

bouaboua said:


> Hello everyone! !
> 
> View attachment 122396


Hello.


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Steven!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't know what type of mushrooms they are. no i have not googled it yet.


Some Mushrooms are very poisonous. So you need to find out what kind they are.


----------



## mike taylor

My tortoises doing what they do .


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Hello everyone! !
> 
> View attachment 122396


Hi Steven *waves*


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

not that far away from my house. says free but there asking $150 for it...
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pet/4936496357.html


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm mad! my little sisters teacher who "owns" the russian tort she is taking bad care of lost the tort in the school garden! that poor little tort!


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> not that far away from my house. says free but there asking $150 for it...
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pet/4936496357.html



The turtle is free, if you want the tank/etc then that is $150


----------



## mike taylor

Sounds to me the turtle is free, but they are selling the tank for 150.00 $


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> The turtle is free, if you want the tank/etc then that is $150


what should i do?


----------



## mike taylor

If you want it go get it . Hope you have money to set it up and move it to Pa.


----------



## jaizei

I don't think you should get it. Enjoy what you have now, and wait until you have your life a little more figured out before you start hoarding turtles.


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what should i do?



Nothing! Do you even have plans for your torts for the move? It's not going to be easy even if you drive there.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Nothing! Do you even have plans for your torts for the move? It's not going to be easy even if you drive there.


I'm going to take them on the plane with me! i do have a plan!


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> I looked at the list, and there was only one item on there that I have a problem with. Garlic. I have made dog biscuits with powdered garlic a few times, my dog loves them and has no problem with and all the dogs I gave them to them at all. And in the raw food feeding circles they often say to and garlic powder.


I know I use garlic also. ? I do stay away from onions


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm going to take them on the plane with me! i do have a plan!


 Wow, you are going to get to know some TSA agents really well


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Wow, you are going to get to know some TSA agents really well


lol there going to be in a species pet compartment thing.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm mad! my little sisters teacher who "owns" the russian tort she is taking bad care of lost the tort in the school garden! that poor little tort!


Well if she was taking such bad care of it, and the weather is decent, the tortoise might be better off. You could always go look for it and keep it  oh did I say that, oops.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol there going to be in a species pet compartment thing.


They might be too big, unless your parents will take one. You are allowed to carry-ons. I would check it out before you get to the airport though.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Well if she was taking such bad care of it, and the weather is decent, the tortoise might be better off. You could always go look for it and keep it  oh did I say that, oops.


oh yes!!!! on the weekend i will hop the fence and look for that tortoise at night!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> They might be too big, unless your parents will take one. You are allowed to carry-ons. I would check it out before you get to the airport though.


I'm moving in 5 months i don't have to worry about that stuff now!!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what should i do?


I would not get it. Red ear sliders are a dime a dozen and if you decide to have one later you can get one. Just stick with tortoises right now.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I would not get it. Red ear sliders are a dime a dozen and if you decide to have one later you can get one. Just stick with tortoises right now.


i can just walk to there house and get the turtle!


----------



## leigti

Then you have the hassle of taking care of it. And you have a move coming up.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> They might be too big, unless your parents will take one. You are allowed to carry-ons. I would check it out before you get to the airport though.


This checking stuff for the TSA and the airline aren't like your homework, you can't procrastinate. If you wait too long, and find out you can't do it, what do you think, a zoo will take them?


----------



## Heather H

I think a turtle would be very hard to transport to pa


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This checking stuff for the TSA and the airline aren't like your homework, you can't procrastinate. If you wait too long, and find out you can't do it, what do you think, a zoo will take them?


dude i will never give away my babies! if i can't take them on the plane we will dive them across the country.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> dude i will never give away my babies! if i can't take them on the plane we will dive them across the country.


Maybe you could overnight ship them to yourself if you guys are flying out there. If you are driving then no big deal. I wonder if you can take them on the train?


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning TFO!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Jacqui

Morning! Hope it is a great day starting for all of you.


----------



## tortdad

I'm getting rained on and I ripped my pants this morning. My pocket got caught on some rebar and now my butt is hanging out, lol. I'm sitting in my truck hoping no one needs me so I can go home in a few hours. It's raining so I think I can sneak out early.


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> dude i will never give away my babies! if i can't take them on the plane we will dive them across the country.



Wow, Nick your parents are cool after all! That is so nice of them to change their plans and drive. You are one lucky kid.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I'm getting rained on and I ripped my pants this morning. My pocket got caught on some rebar and now my butt is hanging out, lol. I'm sitting in my truck hoping no one needs me so I can go home in a few hours. It's raining so I think I can sneak out early.



Sorry, but it is kinda of funny! I hope your wearing undies!


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Sorry, but it is kinda of funny! I hope your wearing undies!


 Yep, I'm just glad it wasn't yesterday. I was wearing my Flash Gordon undies


----------



## Momof4

Nick we are only trying to help! 
You can't wait until the last minute to make these kind of decisions. 
I hope you are communicating with your parents about this. Have a family meeting and voice your concerns.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I'm getting rained on and I ripped my pants this morning. My pocket got caught on some rebar and now my butt is hanging out, lol. I'm sitting in my truck hoping no one needs me so I can go home in a few hours. It's raining so I think I can sneak out early.


Underwear or cammando?


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Underwear or cammando?


I never go commando anymore. I like support, lol


----------



## Jacqui

lol I like how our first instinct is to wonder what he was wearing when he ripped his pants. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Rain can be a good thing. (darn now I have that song in my head) Will a rain delay put your work way behind?


----------



## Jacqui

We are cloudy here today, but only a slight chance of rain tonight. Atleast it seems the wind has settled down a bit, which is the best news.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Nick.


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> I'm getting rained on and I ripped my pants this morning. My pocket got caught on some rebar and now my butt is hanging out, lol. I'm sitting in my truck hoping no one needs me so I can go home in a few hours. It's raining so I think I can sneak out early.



I don't know if I understand how this happened - might need a picture to help


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I don't know if I understand how this happened - might need a picture to help


Of the ripped area, not the rebar correct?


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> Those poor turtles. Is that second one a snapping turtle because The tail is so long? I don't have a clue actually. I don't know how you do rescues, it would break my heart. I'm sorry to hear about the other one, at least you tried to make her comfortable her last few days.



It's a baby pond turtle (actinemys marmorata). If only people would just leave them alone instead of picking them up. sigh


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> I looked at the list, and there was only one item on there that I have a problem with. Garlic. I have made dog biscuits with powdered garlic a few times, my dog loves them and has no problem with and all the dogs I gave them to them at all. And in the raw food feeding circles they often say to and garlic powder.



I've been giving Misty garlic to clear her of tape worms for about a month now. The segments are no longer showing in her stool, and she seems as healthy as she always was. I got the tape worm/garlic fix off a veterinary web site.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how do i get mushrooms to stop growing in the greenhouse?



Mushrooms grow from something that is rotting under the dirt.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Hello everyone! !
> 
> View attachment 122396



Hi Steven! What's the weather like in China?


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> not that far away from my house. says free but there asking $150 for it...
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pet/4936496357.html



The turtle is free, they're willing to sell the tank for $150.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sorry about the redundant aquarium post, Nick. I should finish reading before I reply.


----------



## Yvonne G

The weather here is a bit cooler than it has been, but still very pleasant. Upper 70's today. I'm hoping my ambition will kick in so I can get something accomplished today. I'd like to clean out all the baby habitats. For sure I have to set up the new little water turtle baby.

What do you all have planned for the day?


----------



## Jacqui

Depends on if the rain holds off. I may try digging up these spring flowers that come from bulbs. The bulbs are teeny tiny and they spread like wildfire in the leopard area.


----------



## Yvonne G

Do you have any nice days when you can put your guys outside?


----------



## Jacqui

You mean like 89 on Sun or Mon?


----------



## Jacqui

I need to get out a WA map and see where Grandview is. That is Jeff's next stop.


----------



## Moozillion

Weeding the flowerbeds a bit. Not much else.


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> Weeding the flowerbeds a bit. Not much else.


Do you have lots of flowers? I picture you with lots and a very green thumb.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't know what type of mushrooms they are. no i have not googled it yet.


One cannot reliably tell what type a mushroom is just by a picture.


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> It's a baby pond turtle (actinemys marmorata). If only people would just leave them alone instead of picking them up. sigh


Can you just go release it into a pond? Even if you don't know exactly what pond it came from?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here is something I ponder; a snakes eye-lid is a modified scale that fully covers and protects the eye. This scale is shed with the regular shedding of a snakes skin. So here is the question ; Does a snake always have it's eyes open or are it's eyes always closed? 
I'm thinking Karen would suggest I should focus on productivity!


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> Do you have lots of flowers? I picture you with lots and a very green thumb.


I used to have a gorgeous garden, front and back- including a rose arbor over the front door! But over the years we've gotten less active due to both age and physical issues, so now it's pretty run down, in my view. We pay a yard maintenance company to keep the front yard up. Once my hand is healed from the surgery, I intend to simplify the back yard so it's easier to keep looking nice.


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> I used to have a gorgeous garden, front and back- including a rose arbor over the front door! But over the years we've gotten less active due to both age and physical issues, so now it's pretty run down, in my view. We pay a yard maintenance company to keep the front yard up. Once my hand is healed from the surgery, I intend to simplify the back yard so it's easier to keep looking nice.



I can understand that. Keeping up a garden can be hard work.


----------



## Moozillion

Yeah- I really loved it when I was younger, though. I really think our yard was one of the prettiest in our subdivision some years back. I've always favored the casual "cottage garden" style for our home, although I appreciate and enjoy many garden styles.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Do you have lots of flowers? I picture you with lots and a very green thumb.



I think it's her sun hat that gives that impression. I also think of her as a gardener.


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> Can you just go release it into a pond? Even if you don't know exactly what pond it came from?



In California the rules for keeping pond turtles are taken from the 'limits', as in fishing limits. The limit for anyone to have a pond turtle is zero. I have an agreement with the DFW that allows me to release the pond turtles in the foothills to the east of me, however, this one is too small, so I'll have to raise him up to release size. This is difficult for me because they are so tame, even when first caught, that I worry they won't be able to survive in the wild.


----------



## mike taylor

Thats the way of the wild . Kill or be killed! Let it go if it was wild it will know what to do . If not it's lunch for something else .


----------



## mike taylor

To bad Kevin wasn't in his Scooby doo under pants . Haha He would have dropped a Scooby snack running back to his truck . Haha


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> To bad Kevin wasn't in his Scooby doo under pants . Haha He would have dropped a Scooby snack running back to his truck . Haha


 Once the guys figured out why I was staying in my truck they kept trying to get me to come look at "problems" so they could make fun of me. I just told the to figure it out themselves and left at lunch


----------



## tortdad

@mike taylor 



Hahahaha you just checked out my butt


----------



## Momof4

Oh my!! That is huge! I bet the guys got a good laugh and so did your wife!! I can't stop giggling as I type, because it is so funny!!


----------



## Momof4

I'm not doing so well today. I was wide awake at 2am and could not go back to sleep! Mind you I take Ambian every night!! 
I noticed my jaw was really sore on one side and now my inner ear feels warm and has a little pressure. I'm so tired and I still have to run the kids around for activities.


----------



## Momof4

@tortdad did you skip a belt loop?


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> I'm not doing so well today. I was wide awake at 2am and could not go back to sleep! Mind you I take Ambian every night!!
> I noticed my jaw was really sore on one side and now my inner ear feels warm and has a little pressure. I'm so tired and I still have to run the kids around for activities.



I hope you get to feeling better


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> @tortdad did you skip a belt loop?


Yeah. I put my pants back on to get the picture and half assed it....hahaha I kill me


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> Yeah- I really loved it when I was younger, though. I really think our yard was one of the prettiest in our subdivision some years back. I've always favored the casual "cottage garden" style for our home, although I appreciate and enjoy many garden styles.


I like the cottage look best, too.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> @mike taylor
> View attachment 122483
> 
> 
> Hahahaha you just checked out my butt


And we will admit to it. No wolf whistles though.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm not doing so well today. I was wide awake at 2am and could not go back to sleep! Mind you I take Ambian every night!!
> I noticed my jaw was really sore on one side and now my inner ear feels warm and has a little pressure. I'm so tired and I still have to run the kids around for activities.


 That sounds like it could be leading to something painful.


----------



## Heather H

Anyone on?


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> I'm not doing so well today. I was wide awake at 2am and could not go back to sleep! Mind you I take Ambian every night!!
> I noticed my jaw was really sore on one side and now my inner ear feels warm and has a little pressure. I'm so tired and I still have to run the kids around for activities.


Feel better soon


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm here…ish…


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm here…ish…


Hi Ken. Charlie flipped over today under his light. Don't know how long . I soaked him. He is resting. What else should I do?watch for? Thanks


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just watch for lethargy. Should be fine. I lost one of my hatchlings from being on his back in the incubator. We were on vacation and had a friend looking in on the critters while we were gone. One of those “chores" was keeping the water level up in the incubator. We got home water dishes were empty and down one hatchling. Probably on it's back a while. The carapace was flatish on that side.


----------



## Heather H

Thank you. 
 sorry about your baby


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Steven! What's the weather like in China?


Very humid, 90% plus in pass couple days. Wall and tile floor are wet or dripping with condensations. But not too hot yet. 

My India Star tortoise in my office are happy! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm happy! when i was walking home i found a little hatchling gopher snake!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> not that far away from my house. says free but there asking $150 for it...
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pet/4936496357.html


$150 is not free. And you'd know that if you studied more. RES are an invasive species. They are illegal to own in Oregon and Colorado ((I think.). But deffinately Oregon. RES are a very aggressive


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

maggie3fan said:


> $150 is not free. And you'd know that if you studied more. RES are an invasive species. They are illegal to own in Oregon and Colorado ((I think.). But deffinately Oregon. RES are a very aggressive


what are you trying to put me down?!?! i don't care if its aggressive, its a turtle that needs a home!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what are you trying to put me down?!?! i don't care if its aggressive, its a turtle that needs a home!


Invasive not aggressive.


----------



## Jacqui

Such a pretty tortoise Steven.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i hate school


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate school


Same old thing again! Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood get over it! Haha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Same old thing again! Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood get over it! Haha


no!


----------



## leigti

bouaboua said:


> Very humid, 90% plus in pass couple days. Wall and tile floor are wet or dripping with condensations. But not too hot yet.
> 
> My India Star tortoise in my office are happy! ! !
> 
> View attachment 122509
> View attachment 122510


Very pretty little tortoise. I wish I could have a tortoise at my office. But I work in a hospital so that probably wouldn't fly. I had a beta fish at the office once, maybe I'll get another one of those if my boss will let me.


----------



## Jacqui

I was given three bunches of leeks today and have not yet figured out what to do with them


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> I was given three bunches of leeks today and have not yet figured out what to do with them


whats a leek?


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Very pretty little tortoise. I wish I could have a tortoise at my office. But I work in a hospital so that probably wouldn't fly. I had a beta fish at the office once, maybe I'll get another one of those if my boss will let me.


Sounds like a great plan.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats a leek?


Sorta like an onion, but not.


----------



## Momof4

How about leek soup?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Such a pretty tortoise Steven.


Yes indeed my Lady! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

leigti said:


> Very pretty little tortoise. I wish I could have a tortoise at my office. But I work in a hospital so that probably wouldn't fly. I had a beta fish at the office once, maybe I'll get another one of those if my boss will let me.


Are you a Doctor? WOW.

I have high regard to who ever working in the hospital! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate school


You can drop out the school! ! !! 

And go find a job! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> You can drop out the school! ! !!
> 
> And go find a job! ! !


my parents said if i drop out they will take away my tortoises.


----------



## mike taylor

Haha you have to stay in school!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey Kevin your *** is hanging out!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Hey Kevin your *** is hanging out!


 What's new right


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my parents said if i drop out they will take away my tortoises.


They should kick you out of the house too


----------



## mike taylor

Better yet kick his *** for quitting!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my parents said if i drop out they will take away my tortoises.


You can drop out school and get a job and buy your own tortoise. 

Your parents will have nothing to say! ! !! It is your money! ! ! 

What's wrong with that?? 

Go tell your principal tomorrow you like to drop out.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> You can drop out school and get a job and buy your own tortoise.
> 
> Your parents will have nothing to say! ! !! It is your money! ! !
> 
> What's wrong with that??
> 
> Go tell your principal tomorrow you like to drop out.


hey man how about we meet and you can care for my torts till I'm 18 so my parents can't take them away when i drop out


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone alive?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone!?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey man how about we meet and you can care for my torts till I'm 18 so my parents can't take them away when i drop out


Good idea Nick.

I normally charge $150/Month for room and board of tortoise. That including daily soaking, sun bath (2 hours +) and meals. I will only charging you $120. 15% TFO discount. 

How many torts you want me to care for you?


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey man how about we meet and you can care for my torts till I'm 18 so my parents can't take them away when i drop out


That is the dumbest idea I've ever heard!


----------



## mike taylor

You are moving to Pa . In five months . I bet school will be way better for you .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> You are moving to Pa . In five months . I bet school will be way better for you .



Good point!! Ca standards are really high! PA will be a piece of cake!


----------



## bouaboua

With his attitude. School will be the same no matter where.

Nick you can drop out now. Go get a job. make money. buy your own torts. support yourself. You don't have to move to PA in that cold weather.  and best part is no need to listen to no one! ! !

Great idea right?


----------



## bouaboua

Don't hate me.......I'm your friend! ! !


----------



## leigti

bouaboua said:


> Are you a Doctor? WOW.
> 
> I have high regard to who ever working in the hospital! ! !


No, physical therapist.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my parents said if i drop out they will take away my tortoises.


That sounds fair enough.


----------



## bouaboua

leigti said:


> No, physical therapist.


Great!!!

My future son in-law are a PT too. He have about another 6 months to finish his master degree.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> With his attitude. School will be the same no matter where.
> 
> Nick you can drop out now. Go get a job. make money. buy your own torts. support yourself. You don't have to move to PA in that cold weather.  and best part is no need to listen to no one! ! !
> 
> Great idea right?


or i could just drop out of my school and live under a bridge eating rats without a care in the world!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> or i could just drop out of my school and live under a bridge eating rats without a care in the world!


Without your tortoises.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Without your tortoises.


boua will have them for a while.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ahhh, so this is where you band of reprobates hang out!
I'm afraid I'm no longer at school, but
Can I play ????????????
Please?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahhh, so this is where you band of reprobates hang out!
> I'm afraid I'm no longer at school, but
> Can I play ????????????
> Please?


whats reprobate?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> boua will have them for a while.


And where will you get the $450 A month to pay for their care?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A rogue or scoundrel, usually used light-heartedly.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> And where will you get the $450 A month to pay for their care?


i will be a male stripper remember?!?!


----------



## leigti

Oh yeah, I forgot. Most of the people I've seen who live under a bridge are not necessarily male stripper material.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot. Most of the people I've seen who live under a bridge are not necessarily male stripper material.


don't judge my dreams!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how old do i have to be to be a male stripper?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good point!! Ca standards are really high! PA will be a piece of cake!


I think PA has some great schools


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In Thailand about 6, Morocco it means prison, USA ? ? ? I have no idea, depends on the state I suppose


----------



## HLogic

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats reprobate?



Web search is your friend! While you're looking up reprobate, look up whatever it was you asked me what the term was I used. Can't find it & old brains are not remembering every word I've typed in the last week. Also check the spelling for the contraction of "what is".


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In Thailand about 6, Morocco it means prison, USA ? ? ? I have no idea, depends on the state I suppose


thats crazy.


----------



## Jacqui

u


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahhh, so this is where you band of reprobates hang out!
> I'm afraid I'm no longer at school, but
> Can I play ????????????
> Please?


We always are in need of fresh victims....ummm I mean new folks.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how old do i have to be to be a male stripper?


18 I would guess


----------



## bouaboua

leigti said:


> And where will you get the $450 A month to pay for their care?


Yep!!!

I don't provide services for free.


----------



## HLogic

Jacqui said:


> I think PA has some great schools



PA will probably be quite a challenge. They actually make you learn...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy you have to give us your fist born child to be in this thread. its the rules.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> 18 I would guess


 i have to wait 2 more years!!??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well do you suppose people would rather see you dancing about taking off your garments or sitting in prison probably not taking off your clothes, if you're wise?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Tidgy you have to give us your fist born child to be in this thread. its the rules.


No such rule


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

HLogic said:


> PA will probably be quite a challenge. They actually make you learn...


my parents are sending me to a "special" school because i have dyslexia i can probably just bluff my way through the 2 years i have left at that school.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> No such rule


shhh.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well do you suppose people would rather see you dancing about taking off your garments or sitting in prison probably not taking off your clothes, if you're wise?


Seeing Nick naked has a high yuck factor, but would also hate seeing him in jail.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Tidgy you have to give us your fist born child to be in this thread. its the rules.


first.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> u
> 
> We always are in need of fresh victims....ummm I mean new folks.


Yeah, well I've always been a bit of a victim, so what's new


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Seeing Nick naked has a high yuck factor, but would also hate seeing him in jail.


theres no school in jail! i just have to go to jail!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my parents are sending me to a "special" school because i have dyslexia i can probably just bullshit my way through the 2 years i have left at that school.


That would be such a waste of what could be a good chance for you.


----------



## Jacqui

many jails would require you to work on your GED


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> That would be such a waste of what could be a good chance for you.


what do you mean?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> many jails would require you to work on your GED


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Tidgy you have to give us your fist born child to be in this thread. its the rules.


I'm not Tidgy, I'm his dad. I'm fairly old, but got no kids thank goodness. Tidgy is my little girl and you'd have to hang, draw and quarter me to get your mitts on her. You can have my wife though.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not Tidgy, I'm his dad. I'm fairly old, but got no kids thank goodness. Tidgy is my little girl and you'd have to hang, draw and quarter me to get your mitts on her. You can have my wife though.


lol!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what do you mean?


If you **** off learning and go for the bs factor instead.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my parents are sending me to a "special" school because i have dyslexia i can probably just bluff my way through the 2 years i have left at that school.


Now there is a winning attitude  I know it's hard to figure out what to do with your life at your age, but you are closing your doors to options very quickly. You're going to regret it someday. Don't BS your way through the school, learn what you need to to graduate. Then figure out what you want to do. Figure out where you want to be in 10 years, and then research what it will take to get there. Write down the different steps, very small steps. Start with better attitude at my new school. And go from there. I know it sounds preachy and hokey but it works. Things may change along the way, but as long as you have not closed too many doors you can just roll with it and make it work. Okay enough of the preaching now I'm going to say it like it is. Get your head out of your butt and buckle down.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Now there is a winning attitude  I know it's hard to figure out what to do with your life at your age, but you are closing your doors to options very quickly. You're going to regret it someday. Don't BS your way through the school, learn what you need to to graduate. Then figure out what you want to do. Figure out where you want to be in 10 years, and then research what it will take to get there. Write down the different steps, very small steps. Start with better attitude at my new school. And go from there. I know it sounds preachy and hokey but it works. Things may change along the way, but as long as you have not closed too many doors you can just roll with it and make it work. Okay enough of the preaching now I'm going to say it like it is. Get your head out of your butt and buckle down.


ok.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> If you **** off learning and go for the bs factor instead.


i hate school, i have always hated it and i will continue hating it. i don't really care anymore.


----------



## Jacqui

I could use a wife...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

School is cool.
Actually I hated it, but uni was fun although I can't actually remember my second year at all


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ok.


Thank you. You are not stupid so don't act like it. There are a lot of people on this forum that could help you, Contacts you can make. Networking is very important nowadays.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> School is cool.
> Actually I hated it, but uni was fun although I can't actually remember my second year at all


did you party too hard?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Thank you. You are not stupid so don't act like it. There are a lot of people on this forum that could help you, Contacts you can make. Networking is very important nowadays.


i don't think I'm stupid and I'm not try to act it.


----------



## Jacqui

You can hate school, but you have to learn to not let that cause you to not use school for your own good.


----------



## HLogic

I had more fun in school than in any of the years (and there have been many more than what there was of school) since.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Actually, mines pretty good considering she has to put up with me. I am lucky to have a gorgeous wife and tortoise.
But I'm open to offers (4 the wife, not Tidgy)


----------



## bouaboua

leigti said:


> Now there is a winning attitude  I know it's hard to figure out what to do with your life at your age, but you are closing your doors to options very quickly. You're going to regret it someday. Don't BS your way through the school, learn what you need to to graduate. Then figure out what you want to do. Figure out where you want to be in 10 years, and then research what it will take to get there. Write down the different steps, very small steps. Start with better attitude at my new school. And go from there. I know it sounds preachy and hokey but it works. Things may change along the way, but as long as you have not closed too many doors you can just roll with it and make it work. Okay enough of the preaching now I'm going to say it like it is. Get your head out of your butt and buckle down.


This is your friend Nick. 

Please listen!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> did you party too hard?


Yeah, alcohol city. One of the reasons I came to Morocco was to sober up. 
But education is critical.
I don't know you, but I don't think you're stupid either. So study, whether you hate it or not.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, alcohol city. One of the reasons I came to Morocco was to sober up.
> But education is critical.
> I don't know you, but I don't think you're stupid either. So study, whether you hate it or not.


studying doesn't make me happy, so why should i do it?


----------



## leigti

bouaboua said:


> This is your friend Nick.
> 
> Please listen!!!!


If I didn't care, I wouldn't say a word and just let you do whatever you wanted. You have interests and talents, that's more than a lot of kids your age have. So don't ruin your future now.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> If I didn't care, I wouldn't say a word and just let you do whatever you wanted. You have interests and talents, that's more than a lot of kids your age have. So don't ruin your future now.


it doesn't matter!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> studying doesn't make me happy, so why should i do it?


Because it will make you happier in the future, I guarantee it.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> studying doesn't make me happy, so why should i do it?


Some times you have to do things you may not like, in order to do or have that which you do like or desire.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Some times you have to do things you may not like, in order to do or have that which you do like or desire.


Very true. It worked for me. I studied hard, worked hard and retired at 39. Job done.
How much you offering for a wife?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very true. It worked for me. I studied hard, worked hard and retired at 39. Job done.
> How much you offering for a wife?


$10?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> it doesn't matter!


You don't mean that.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> You don't mean that.


i do!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> $10?


Very funny! I was offering Jacqui who was looking for a wife. 
But I'm tempted all the same if you can afford the postage and packing.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very true. It worked for me. I studied hard, worked hard and retired at 39. Job done.
> How much you offering for a wife?


You retired at 39? Wow, must be nice. I hope to retire by the time I'm 65


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very funny! I was offering Jacqui who was looking for a wife.
> But I'm tempted all the same if you can afford the postage and packing.


how much will the postage and packing cost?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> You retired at 39? Wow, must be nice. I hope to retire by the time I'm 65


Goodness, I'll be gone by that age. Live life when you're young enough. Travel, relax, spend time with your tortoises.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, I'll be gone by that age. Live life when you're young enough. Travel, relax, spend time with your tortoises.


Okay, I'm depressed now. My Social Security papers said that my retirement age is actually 70 to get the full benefits. That was also depressing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how much will the postage and packing cost?


i have no idea. How much from Morocco to California for a 5'2'' blonde? Look it up if you're interested.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Okay, I'm depressed now. My Social Security papers said that my retirement age is actually 70 to get the full benefits. That was also depressing.


im so glad im a child and i don't have to worry about any of that stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Okay, I'm depressed now. My Social Security papers said that my retirement age is actually 70 to get the full benefits. That was also depressing.


Crikey! That is depressing. 45% of men in the US won't reach that age.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i have no idea. How much from Morocco to California for a 5'2'' blonde? Look it up if you're interested.


i googled "how much does it cost to ship a body?" its around $300.


----------



## leigti

Hey moderators, there is a new post in the thread "Newbie help please" about an emergency situation with a Russian tortoise, it was in a car rack and the shell is cracked. She said she can't start a new thread for some reason. Please help her.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

moderators! can i be a moderator? I'm trust worthy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i googled "how much does it cost to ship a body?" its around $300.


Total $310. Do you have that? Or is it back to stripping under bridges or whatever.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Total $310. Do you have that? Or is it back to stripping under bridges or whatever.


i have the money! ok, so hit her over the head with a rock, put her in the box, and send her to me!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> moderators! can i be a moderator? I'm trust worthy!


For now just remember the names of the moderators and @ them. Check out the thread and see if you have anything to add.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Hey moderators, there is a new post in the thread "Newbie help please" about an emergency situation with a Russian tortoise, it was in a car rack and the shell is cracked. She said she can't start a new thread for some reason. Please help her.


done


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> done


Thanks, what a tragic story. Horrible.
End of the joking for tonight.
Manyana


----------



## leigti

Thank you. It sounds like a tragic situation all the way around.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

poor tort


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Thank you. It sounds like a tragic situation all the way around.


Very, and well done for spotting it and bringing it to the fore. If we are very lucky, you may have saved a life tonight. Scant consolation if people have been lost, but something.


----------



## jaizei

Here you go Nick, everyone needs a hero. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leslie_Cochran


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone it's raining here


----------



## tortdad

Morning everyone


----------



## HLogic

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my parents are sending me to a "special" school because i have dyslexia i can probably just bluff my way through the 2 years i have left at that school.



Yeah, that'll work! You are certain to be the first student ever to try that path...


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Mike.


----------



## Moozillion

leigti said:


> No, physical therapist.


Physical therapists ROCK!!!! 
I've seen PTs several times and am currently in therapy for my hand. 
I have really appreciated all my physical therapists!!!!!!!!

BIG HUGS for all the good that you do!!!!!!


----------



## tortdad

Moozillion said:


> Physical therapists ROCK!!!!
> I've seen PTs several times and am currently in therapy for my hand.
> I have really appreciated all my physical therapists!!!!!!!!
> 
> BIG HUGS for all the good that you do!!!!!!


Yeah, I've spent a lot of time with PT's after my motorcycle accident. I had to learn to walk again.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i will be a male stripper remember?!?!


Not at 16


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> theres no school in jail! i just have to go to jail!


Nick if you have not graduated school and go to jail, you have to attend classes.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I was given three bunches of leeks today and have not yet figured out what to do with them



Cream of Leek Soup!!! Yea!!! M-m-m-m m-m-m-m good!


----------



## leigti

Moozillion said:


> Physical therapists ROCK!!!!
> I've seen PTs several times and am currently in therapy for my hand.
> I have really appreciated all my physical therapists!!!!!!!!
> 
> BIG HUGS for all the good that you do!!!!!!


Thanks. People either love us or hate us. It depends on what we have them do usually


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> Yeah, I've spent a lot of time with PT's after my motorcycle accident. I had to learn to walk again.


You probably had the full gamut from ICU all the way to outpatient. I have worked in all those areas.


----------



## leigti

I'm glad you're better now. It takes a lot to come back from injuries that severe.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning TFO! 
I'm caught up from last night! Wife selling and good old Nick thinking there's no education in jail!!


----------



## leigti

Moozillion said:


> Physical therapists ROCK!!!!
> I've seen PTs several times and am currently in therapy for my hand.
> I have really appreciated all my physical therapists!!!!!!!!
> 
> BIG HUGS for all the good that you do!!!!!!


We have three hand specialists where I work. 2 OT's and one PT. It is amazing what they can do. Even people that get their fingers chopped off can get function back.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahhh, so this is where you band of reprobates hang out!
> I'm afraid I'm no longer at school, but
> Can I play ????????????
> Please?



Oh boy! ***Yvonne rubs hands together in glee!*** A new person to torment!


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Yeah, I've spent a lot of time with PT's after my motorcycle accident. I had to learn to walk again.



Care to share your story? It's sounds terrible.


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot. Most of the people I've seen who live under a bridge are not necessarily male stripper material.



Hey! Quit picking on my humble abode. Did you forget that I live under a bridge? (that is, when I'm not living in the cave)


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> Hey! Quit picking on my humble abode. Did you forget that I live under a bridge? (that is, when I'm not living in the cave)


Oh, I'm sorry I forgot. I have actually met very nice people who lived under a bridge.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very, and well done for spotting it and bringing it to the fore. If we are very lucky, you may have saved a life tonight. Scant consolation if people have been lost, but something.


I hope the tortoise can be okay. I wish I knew a more direct way to contact the moderators, but of course at the moment you don't remember any of them. But I think there is probably at least one on here almost 24 hours a day. The person hasn't updated yet so I don't know how the tortoise is.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning all you wonderful chatters! I'm going into town today instead of tomorrow. Break up the routine just a bit in case someone's casing the joint. 

I still have to finish chopping down the tall weeds/grass in the tortoise yards, but it's not a job I look forward to, and it's very easy to put it off.

Yesterday I had to turn down the offering of past-the-date produce. It was mostly fruit and I've been feeding too much fruit lately. That means when I shop today I'll have to buy food for the tortoises.

A couple days ago I temporarily fenced off part of the Manouria rain forest and planted seeds. They sprouted in only a day. Now I have to remember to keep it watered.

This has been a real eye-opening thread to read this a.m. Don't any of you realize that little Nicky poo is just yanking your chains? Yes, he hates school, as did most of us - what else it new? But he's muddling through as best he can. He just likes to get a rise out of you.


----------



## leigti

If you chop down the weeds and grass then you can just feed them to the tortoises. Then you don't have to buy tortoise food.


----------



## Jacqui

Except they do not want to eat that old tough stuff.


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> Care to share your story? It's sounds terrible.



Sometimes the good comes from the bad.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey! That is depressing. 45% of men in the US won't reach that age.



Baby steps. Im working on making it to 40 first before I start looking towards 70.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jay wanted to say hi to everyone


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning all you wonderful chatters! I'm going into town today instead of tomorrow. Break up the routine just a bit in case someone's casing the joint.
> 
> I still have to finish chopping down the tall weeds/grass in the tortoise yards, but it's not a job I look forward to, and it's very easy to put it off.
> 
> Yesterday I had to turn down the offering of past-the-date produce. It was mostly fruit and I've been feeding too much fruit lately. That means when I shop today I'll have to buy food for the tortoises.
> 
> A couple days ago I temporarily fenced off part of the Manouria rain forest and planted seeds. They sprouted in only a day. Now I have to remember to keep it watered.
> 
> This has been a real eye-opening thread to read this a.m. Don't any of you realize that little Nicky poo is just yanking your chains? Yes, he hates school, as did most of us - what else it new? But he's muddling through as best he can. He just likes to get a rise out of you.



What kind of seeds did you plant in the "rainforest?"


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 122578
> Jay wanted to say hi to everyone


(Waves) "Hi, Jay!!!"


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Care to share your story? It's sounds terrible.


 Well that is a long story. Short version is a 93 year old man crossed over a double yellow line and hit me head-on on a highway. I was doing about 65mph and he was doing 55mph. He was confused and thought both lanes of traffic were heading the same direction when in fact it was a 2 lane highway (one way each direction). Right as we were about to pass each other he came into my lane and hit me head on. I was only able to lay 8' of skid mark down before I got hit. I spent 6 months flat on my back with more rods and pins sticking out of me than I could count. I broke several bones and crushed many more (to include a broken back and a crushed pelvis). I was clinically dead two times that night. I couldn't even sit up in bed for almost 5 months. Then came physical therapy. A few months to learn to walk again and 6 more months using a cane. I've had 24 reconstructive surgeries putting me back together. The good part is I met my wife this way. She was one of the nursing aids taking care of me in the second hospital I was in. We now have 2 children together. I can go on and on about this situation so I guess the question is how detailed to you want me to get? 

For the most part I walk without a limp but I hurt every second of every day. The longer I'm on my feet the worse my limp gets. I don't let this stop me. I work construction and go to work everyday so I can provide for my family as best I can for as long as I can because I know that one day my body is just going to give out on me and I'll end up on disability. This all happened when I was 29 in August of 2007. I'm now 36 and as good as I'll ever get, from here on its a slow decline until I'm back in a wheelchair.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Oh boy! ***Yvonne rubs hands together in glee!*** A new person to torment!


Bring it on! 
As I believe is the expression in the modern vernacular.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Hey! Quit picking on my humble abode. Did you forget that I live under a bridge? (that is, when I'm not living in the cave)


Trolls lived under bridges.
And then they moved to the internet.


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Well that is a long story. Short version is a 93 year old man crossed over a double yellow line and hit me head-on on a highway. I was doing about 65mph and he was doing 55mph. He was confused and thought both lanes of traffic were heading the same direction when in fact it was a 2 lane highway (one way each direction). Right as we were about to pass each other he came into my lane and hit me head on. I was only able to lay 8' of skid mark down before I got hit. I spent 6 months flat on my back with more rods and pins sticking out of me than I could count. I broke several bones and crushed many more (to include a broken back and a crushed pelvis). I was clinically dead two times that night. I couldn't even sit up in bed for almost 5 months. Then came physical therapy. A few months to learn to walk again and 6 more months using a cane. I've had 24 reconstructive surgeries putting me back together. The good part is I met my wife this way. She was one of the nursing aids taking care of me in the second hospital I was in. We now have 2 children together. I can go on and on about this situation so I guess the question is how detailed to you want me to get?
> 
> For the most part I walk without a limp but I hurt every second of every day. The longer I'm on my feet the worse my limp gets. I don't let this stop me. I work construction and go to work everyday so I can provide for my family as best I can for as long as I can because I know that one day my body is just going to give out on me and I'll end up on disability. This all happened when I was 29 in August of 2007. I'm now 36 and as good as I'll ever get, from here on its a slow decline until I'm back in a wheelchair.


I'm glad you are with us sir


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> If you chop down the weeds and grass then you can just feed them to the tortoises. Then you don't have to buy tortoise food.



Would that it were true! I can't take grass/weeds from the desert tortoise yard and feed it to the Aldabrans. And I can't take grass/weeds from the Texas tort yard and feed it to the Minouria. However, the Russian yard has many, many little paths and tunnels going through it, so at least that's one yard I don't have to chop down. They're doing a fine job all on their own:





The desert tortoises are still coming out in the a.m. and lining up along the fence to sit in the sun. They aren't interested in eating yet, and even if they were interested, they're not the eating machines that the Russians are:


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> What kind of seeds did you plant in the "rainforest?"



A mixture of dichondra, clover and a wildlife grazing mix I bought from Wildlifeperfect.com


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Well that is a long story. Short version is a 93 year old man crossed over a double yellow line and hit me head-on on a highway. I was doing about 65mph and he was doing 55mph. He was confused and thought both lanes of traffic were heading the same direction when in fact it was a 2 lane highway (one way each direction). Right as we were about to pass each other he came into my lane and hit me head on. I was only able to lay 8' of skid mark down before I got hit. I spent 6 months flat on my back with more rods and pins sticking out of me than I could count. I broke several bones and crushed many more (to include a broken back and a crushed pelvis). I was clinically dead two times that night. I couldn't even sit up in bed for almost 5 months. Then came physical therapy. A few months to learn to walk again and 6 more months using a cane. I've had 24 reconstructive surgeries putting me back together. The good part is I met my wife this way. She was one of the nursing aids taking care of me in the second hospital I was in. We now have 2 children together. I can go on and on about this situation so I guess the question is how detailed to you want me to get?
> 
> For the most part I walk without a limp but I hurt every second of every day. The longer I'm on my feet the worse my limp gets. I don't let this stop me. I work construction and go to work everyday so I can provide for my family as best I can for as long as I can because I know that one day my body is just going to give out on me and I'll end up on disability. This all happened when I was 29 in August of 2007. I'm now 36 and as good as I'll ever get, from here on its a slow decline until I'm back in a wheelchair.


Wow, and ouch! Terrible story with sort of a good ending.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bring it on!
> As I believe is the expression in the modern vernacular.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Well that is a long story. Short version is a 93 year old man crossed over a double yellow line and hit me head-on on a highway. I was doing about 65mph and he was doing 55mph. He was confused and thought both lanes of traffic were heading the same direction when in fact it was a 2 lane highway (one way each direction). Right as we were about to pass each other he came into my lane and hit me head on. I was only able to lay 8' of skid mark down before I got hit. I spent 6 months flat on my back with more rods and pins sticking out of me than I could count. I broke several bones and crushed many more (to include a broken back and a crushed pelvis). I was clinically dead two times that night. I couldn't even sit up in bed for almost 5 months. Then came physical therapy. A few months to learn to walk again and 6 more months using a cane. I've had 24 reconstructive surgeries putting me back together. The good part is I met my wife this way. She was one of the nursing aids taking care of me in the second hospital I was in. We now have 2 children together. I can go on and on about this situation so I guess the question is how detailed to you want me to get?
> 
> For the most part I walk without a limp but I hurt every second of every day. The longer I'm on my feet the worse my limp gets. I don't let this stop me. I work construction and go to work everyday so I can provide for my family as best I can for as long as I can because I know that one day my body is just going to give out on me and I'll end up on disability. This all happened when I was 29 in August of 2007. I'm now 36 and as good as I'll ever get, from here on its a slow decline until I'm back in a wheelchair.



Oh wow! Thanks for sharing! I had tears just reading it! You're family so so lucky to have you!!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


>



"Brought'n"????? LOL! Where on earth do you come up with 'em?


----------



## Yvonne G

What's for lunch? I'm gettin' hungry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Help!!!!! I'm being bullied by moderators and long term members.
And I think I may have inadvertently sold my wife last night.
This chat room is dangerous.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh ya big baby! Suck it up. After all, you did read the "enter at your own risk" sign at the door, didn't you?


***Yvonne turns to Cameron and whispers, "You remembered to put up the sign, didn't you?"***


----------



## tortdad

The doctors don't know how I even lived let alone how I can walk. It's a all thanks to the great care I got from everyone starting from the paramedics, ending with physical therapist and everyone in-between. 

The statics for someone in a motorcycle accident, at highway speeds, when being hit head on like I was, has a less than 2% survival rate. On those 2% the vast majority of them are vegitable or wheelchair bound. I walk really well. Modern medicine and surgery technology have come a long way in the last few decades. I'm a very lucky man indeed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No, I am in Morocco.
The door is presumably somewhere else.
I prefer the term 'big girl's blouse myself.


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! You got me. I had to look it up.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, this time I'm really going. I have to go look through the freezer to see what looks good for lunch. Talk at you all later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> The doctors don't know how I even lived let alone how I can walk. It's a all thanks to the great care I got from everyone starting from the paramedics, ending with physical therapist and everyone in-between.
> 
> The statics for someone in a motorcycle accident, at highway speeds, when being hit head on like I was, has a less than 2% survival rate. On those 2% the vast majority of them are vegitable or wheelchair bound. I walk really well. Modern medicine and surgery technology have come a long way in the last few decades. I'm a very lucky man indeed.


Me too, three years ago I had TB and lost a third of my lungs,isolation room for 107 days, nearly died on several occasions.
Modern medical science is wonderful though, and I rather wanted to live. So I did.
Life's good!


----------



## tortdad

A cross between humpty dumpty and the million dollar man


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> What's for lunch? I'm gettin' hungry.


A chicken breast covered with Greek yogurt and then shredded Parmesan cheese and baked.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Help!!!!! I'm being bullied by moderators and long term members.
> And I think I may have inadvertently sold my wife last night.
> This chat room is dangerous.


Wait til we really start in on you.


----------



## Jacqui

"big girl's blouse"?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> A chicken breast covered with Greek yogurt and then shredded Parmesan cheese and baked.


Cheese, marmite and cucumber sandwiches for me and dandelion, thistle and clover for Tidgy with a little purple lettuce.
Oh, and you still haven't made an offer for my wife. I might have to sell her to Russian/sulcata/tortoise.


----------



## Jacqui

what is marmite?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> "big girl's blouse"?


An English expression meaning boy who acts like a girl, used in jest and in modern times of equality used for females behaving like stereotypical girly women.


----------



## Jacqui

I can not be buying things until the income tax refund appears on my bank account.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> what is marmite?


Oh heavens! It's a brand name for a product like 'vegimite', a black coloured yeast extract advertised as 'You either love it or hate it'. The English are split on this, but I can't get it here, I buy it in English supermarkets in Spain. It's very savoury and yummy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I can not be buying things until the income tax refund appears on my bank account.


Well then, russian/sulcata tortoise it is. Do you think he'd be a good wife owner? You know him better than I, but I confess to being slightly worried.
Or is there someone else you know who might be interested ?


----------



## Jacqui

May I ask, what did you use to do?


----------



## Jacqui

Even though we are all joking around, I should put on my stern Mod cap and remind us all that forum rules say we can not speak of illegal activities.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> May I ask, what did you use to do?


I was, and indeed am in a private, quiet way a paleontologist and also worked in conservation in Thailand. I also used to do trouble-shooting, quality control and training for call centres. But I made my money in oil exploration, until I got rather bothered by the ethics of it all, it went rather against the grain of my environmental sensibilities. Luckily, I made enough, quickly enough to get out, retired and spend my life doing what I want, though I have some projects pending in the paleontology line and am hoping to meet up with certain authorities here to discuss conservation, in particular the setting up of a tortoise preserve, but this is very much in it's infancy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Even though we are all joking around, I should put on my stern Mod cap and remind us all that forum rules say we can not speak of illegal activities.


I understand. Just to be clear, I love my wife very much and would never consider parting with her. She is actually more important to me than Tidgy and that really is saying something. She has a great sense of humour and laughed when I read her these threads. I doubt very much anyone took anything seriously.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> A chicken breast covered with Greek yogurt and then shredded Parmesan cheese and baked.



Hm-m-m...me thinks this one needs to be added to the food chat. This sounds wonderful.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> A mixture of dichondra, clover and a wildlife grazing mix I bought from Wildlifeperfect.com



Thank you!! I'm putting up shade cloth over part of my RF pen so I can plant more tropical type plants. It is so hot here in the summer and everything burns.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was, and indeed am in a private, quiet way a paleontologist and also worked in conservation in Thailand. I also used to do trouble-shooting, quality control and training for call centres. But I made my money in oil exploration, until I got rather bothered by the ethics of it all, it went rather against the grain of my environmental sensibilities. Luckily, I made enough, quickly enough to get out, retired and spend my life doing what I want, though I have some projects pending in the paleontology line and am hoping to meet up with certain authorities here to discuss conservation, in particular the setting up of a tortoise preserve, but this is very much in it's infancy.




Conservation in Thailand? Did you see any of the native tortoises while you were there? Those are my special interest.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well then, russian/sulcata tortoise it is. Do you think he'd be a good wife owner? You know him better than I, but I confess to being slightly worried.
> Or is there someone else you know who might be interested ?




You do know that russian/sulcata tortoise (Little Nicky Poo) is only 16, right? He has savings, but I wonder how he plans to explain you wife to his mom and dad.


----------



## mike taylor

Post a pictures of her I'll make a bid . My wifey is a very busy woman. I think I can keep two busy . One can finally take a day off . That is if I had two . But if I had three I could make it shift work. Let me know if she can cook .


----------



## wellington

Don't mind me, just needed a place to test post. Was getting error messages earlier when trying to post and do Mod moves
So far, it might work, here goes.
Btw, seeing I'm pushing in, hope you all have a good evening

It worked


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well then, russian/sulcata tortoise it is. Do you think he'd be a good wife owner? You know him better than I, but I confess to being slightly worried.
> Or is there someone else you know who might be interested ?


what do wives eat? can i just feed her grassland tortoise diet?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> You do know that russian/sulcata tortoise (Little Nicky Poo) is only 16, right? He has savings, but I wonder how he plans to explain you wife to his mom and dad.


i will just hide her under my bed.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I understand. Just to be clear, I love my wife very much and would never consider parting with her. She is actually more important to me than Tidgy and that really is saying something. She has a great sense of humour and laughed when I read her these threads. I doubt very much anyone took anything seriously.


do you speak french?


----------



## mike taylor

We we!


----------



## tortdad

Kids are dumb. Another conversation with my 4 year old 

Dad I'm hungry for banana

So get one, there's only one left

But I don't like banana

Then why did you ask for one

I don't know, make me soup.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff has a semi load of daffodils. Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Who is it that boasts her pictures turn out blurry? Was it Heather? Well in her honor, whoever she is, here is my blurry undertaking:




This is 2015 rescue #5. It was found crossing a busy street in town, covered in dried mud like it just dug out of a hibernation hole. Here's a better picture:




Snapping turtles are illegal to have in California, so I have to either find an educational program that can take it, or ship it back to Arkansas.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Who is it that boasts her pictures turn out blurry? Was it Heather? Well in her honor, whoever she is, here is my blurry undertaking:
> 
> View attachment 122610
> 
> 
> This is 2015 rescue #5. It was found crossing a busy street in town, covered in dried mud like it just dug out of a hibernation hole. Here's a better picture:
> 
> View attachment 122611
> 
> 
> Snapping turtles are illegal to have in California, so I have to either find an educational program that can take it, or ship it back to Arkansas.


so your breaking the law?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Jeff has a semi load of daffodils. Lol



How long can they last in the back of a truck? Must be refrigerated, huh?


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> so your breaking the law?



No, I'm a rescue. If I keep it I'd be breaking the law.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> No, I'm a rescue. If I keep it I'd be breaking the law.


can people get permits to own them?


----------



## Yvonne G

No. They're illegal to have in California


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> No. They're illegal to have in California


whats going to happen to the baby? why is it illegal here?


----------



## Jacqui

The baby can always come to NE.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> You do know that russian/sulcata tortoise (Little Nicky Poo) is only 16, right? He has savings, but I wonder how he plans to explain you wife to his mom and dad.





Yvonne G said:


> Conservation in Thailand? Did you see any of the native tortoises while you were there? Those are my special interest.


Mainly turtles, lots of different types, but the occasional elongated tortoise and impressed tortoise and another type I can't remember.
Not really my field of expertise then, or indeed now, but I'm learning fast.
People there keep a lot of torts in captivity including ones illegally smuggled from Malaysia and Madagascar so I saw other types for sale too, but can't remember what they were. Some of the markets in Bangkok sold endangered animals from all over the world, but I believe and hope they're cracking down on this now.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> How long can they last in the back of a truck? Must be refrigerated, huh?


Yeppers, it is a reefer. First part goes to Chicago and the rest on Sunday to Maryland.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Post a pictures of her I'll make a bid . My wifey is a very busy woman. I think I can keep two busy . One can finally take a day off . That is if I had two . But if I had three I could make it shift work. Let me know if she can cook .


In Morocco you can have four wives. I shudder to think!
A guy I know has 3 wives and nearly 30 kids. His wives have given up having any more so he is searching for wife no.4


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what do wives eat? can i just feed her grassland tortoise diet?


They tend to eat a lot of chocolate.And cake.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In Morocco you can have four wives. I shudder to think!
> A guy I know has 3 wives and nearly 30 kids. His wives have given up having any more so he is searching for wife no.4


I could get use to four husbands...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> I could get use to four husbands...


ew


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> do you speak french?


Mais oui! And Darija (Moroccan Arabic) and Spanish and a bit of Thai and most European languages passably.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Who is it that boasts her pictures turn out blurry? Was it Heather? Well in her honor, whoever she is, here is my blurry undertaking:
> 
> View attachment 122610
> 
> 
> This is 2015 rescue #5. It was found crossing a busy street in town, covered in dried mud like it just dug out of a hibernation hole. Here's a better picture:
> 
> View attachment 122611
> 
> 
> Snapping turtles are illegal to have in California, so I have to either find an educational program that can take it, or ship it back to Arkansas.


I think it was Heather.
Beautiful turtle, but needs to go home, poor lamb.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ew


What is there to "ew" about?


----------



## Jacqui

It is now official, not only are the ticks out (up to 2 of them), but so are the skeeters.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> It is now official, not only are the ticks out (up to 2 of them), but so are the skeeters.


Yuck and double yuck.


----------



## Momof4

March Madness!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 122615
> 
> March Madness!!


LOL!


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mais oui! And Darija (Moroccan Arabic) and Spanish and a bit of Thai and most European languages passably.


I'm still trying to master English. My one and only language. I took French for many years and I still don't know it :-( I was actually pretty good with American sign language for a few years. People who are very good with languages just amaze me, I knew a person who knew 18 different languages. The very sad part is that he got dementia and then he didn't even know his own name, very tragic. Sometimes I think extremely intelligent people like that just use up all their brain cells. Their brain can only hold so much information and then it just stops.


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> Well that is a long story. Short version is a 93 year old man crossed over a double yellow line and hit me head-on on a highway. I was doing about 65mph and he was doing 55mph. He was confused and thought both lanes of traffic were heading the same direction when in fact it was a 2 lane highway (one way each direction). Right as we were about to pass each other he came into my lane and hit me head on. I was only able to lay 8' of skid mark down before I got hit. I spent 6 months flat on my back with more rods and pins sticking out of me than I could count. I broke several bones and crushed many more (to include a broken back and a crushed pelvis). I was clinically dead two times that night. I couldn't even sit up in bed for almost 5 months. Then came physical therapy. A few months to learn to walk again and 6 more months using a cane. I've had 24 reconstructive surgeries putting me back together. The good part is I met my wife this way. She was one of the nursing aids taking care of me in the second hospital I was in. We now have 2 children together. I can go on and on about this situation so I guess the question is how detailed to you want me to get?
> 
> For the most part I walk without a limp but I hurt every second of every day. The longer I'm on my feet the worse my limp gets. I don't let this stop me. I work construction and go to work everyday so I can provide for my family as best I can for as long as I can because I know that one day my body is just going to give out on me and I'll end up on disability. This all happened when I was 29 in August of 2007. I'm now 36 and as good as I'll ever get, from here on its a slow decline until I'm back in a wheelchair.


Sounds like you have made a remarkable recovery. And you're doing what is most important for people to recover, you haven't stopped moving. The minute you stop moving is when things will go downhill. So keep moving, know that it is the movement that will keep you on your feet. But you have to be smart about it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I'm still trying to master English. My one and only language. I took French for many years and I still don't know it :-( I was actually pretty good with American sign language for a few years. People who are very good with languages just amaze me, I knew a person who knew 18 different languages. The very sad part is that he got dementia and then he didn't even know his own name, very tragic. Sometimes I think extremely intelligent people like that just use up all their brain cells. Their brain can only hold so much information and then it just stops.


Nonsense, I am extremely intelligent and there's nothing wrong with my brai...... Where am I, what's going on?


----------



## Heather H

tortdad said:


> Well that is a long story. Short version is a 93 year old man crossed over a double yellow line and hit me head-on on a highway. I was doing about 65mph and he was doing 55mph. He was confused and thought both lanes of traffic were heading the same direction when in fact it was a 2 lane highway (one way each direction). Right as we were about to pass each other he came into my lane and hit me head on. I was only able to lay 8' of skid mark down before I got hit. I spent 6 months flat on my back with more rods and pins sticking out of me than I could count. I broke several bones and crushed many more (to include a broken back and a crushed pelvis). I was clinically dead two times that night. I couldn't even sit up in bed for almost 5 months. Then came physical therapy. A few months to learn to walk again and 6 more months using a cane. I've had 24 reconstructive surgeries putting me back together. The good part is I met my wife this way. She was one of the nursing aids taking care of me in the second hospital I was in. We now have 2 children together. I can go on and on about this situation so I guess the question is how detailed to you want me to get?
> 
> For the most part I walk without a limp but I hurt every second of every day. The longer I'm on my feet the worse my limp gets. I don't let this stop me. I work construction and go to work everyday so I can provide for my family as best I can for as long as I can because I know that one day my body is just going to give out on me and I'll end up on disability. This all happened when I was 29 in August of 2007. I'm now 36 and as good as I'll ever get, from here on its a slow decline until I'm back in a wheelchair.


Wow, I'm glad you pulled through. Sorry you have to live in pain


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Help!!!!! I'm being bullied by moderators and long term members.
> And I think I may have inadvertently sold my wife last night.
> This chat room is dangerous.


No she was free just have to pay shipping


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> Who is it that boasts her pictures turn out blurry? Was it Heather? Well in her honor, whoever she is, here is my blurry undertaking:
> 
> View attachment 122610
> 
> 
> This is 2015 rescue #5. It was found crossing a busy street in town, covered in dried mud like it just dug out of a hibernation hole. Here's a better picture:
> 
> View attachment 122611
> 
> 
> Snapping turtles are illegal to have in California, so I have to either find an educational program that can take it, or ship it back to Arkansas.


Haha funny


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> I could get use to four husbands...


I live with 4 males. I don't wish it on anyone


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

guys!!!!! theres this random yellow goo oozing out of the ground at my house!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nothing in this world is random. There must be a reason.
Do you have a mustard mine nearby?


----------



## tortdad

Heather H said:


> Wow, I'm glad you pulled through. Sorry you have to live in pain


 I've accepted it as it was meant to be. There is no way I would have met my wife or had my boys without this wreck. The pain I have everyday is worth it. If I had to choose the wreck and family or no wreck and no family id do the wreck all over again. The pain is relative and manageable. The pain of not having my family would not be.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> guys!!!!! theres this random yellow goo oozing out of the ground at my house!


That's gross.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I've accepted it as it was meant to be. There is no way I would have met my wife or had my boys without this wreck. The pain I have everyday is worth it. If I had to choose the wreck and family or no wreck and no family id do the wreck all over again. The pain is relative and manageable. The pain of not having my family would not be.


Well said. Know exactly how you feel, old chap.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> That's gross.


should i taste test it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> should i taste test it?


Not awfully advisable (as you are well aware), and keep your tortoises away from it too.
On the other hand you could go get some finger rolls and frankfurters.


----------



## Yvonne G

There's nothing on TV that I'm interested in watching, so I came here to be entertained. It looks like "Dad" is going to be a welcomed addition to our chat. You have a great sense of humor. And from the little you've responded to Nick, I see that you 'get' him.

Jacqui: Do you really want rescue #5? Is it legal for you to have him in your state?

Kevin: Were you on a Harley? My husband rode Harleys for many, many years. He gently put on down on a gravelly curve once, but no harm to the bike. However, the rough road burned right through the sleeve of his leather jacket. Helluva a road burn down his arm!

"Dad": May we know your first name? I took Spanish in high school, but never mastered thinking in Spanish. I always had to translate it first before I could say the words out loud.

Nick: Are you putting us on again, or is there really something oozing up from the ground?

Tina: Even though your vision is almost gone, you're still working as a P.T.? Wow, you are really something, you know?

Heather: You complained about your fuzzy pictures and warned us, but then you've procrastinated. (said in a very loud and menacing voice), "*WHERE ARE THE PICTURES?"*


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> guys!!!!! theres this random yellow goo oozing out of the ground at my house!


Wierd. 
Pictures?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> Wierd.
> Pictures?


soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> There's nothing on TV that I'm interested in watching, so I came here to be entertained. It looks like "Dad" is going to be a welcomed addition to our chat. You have a great sense of humor. And from the little you've responded to Nick, I see that you 'get' him.
> 
> "Dad": May we know your first name? I took Spanish in high school, but never mastered thinking in Spanish. I always had to translate it first before I could say the words out loud..


I thank you for your kind words Yvonne. But you will soon come to regret them as I am rather like 'runny-nose' syndrome; extremely hard to get rid of. I sold my previous sense of humour and recently purchased this one at a car boot sale. still running it in, really. I rather like Nick, think I get him, but not sure he does, all the time.
My Spanish is passable at best, I may have exaggerated that slightly.
The name's Adam and I am, indeed, the first man


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> Wierd.
> Pictures?


like 5 minutes I'm setting up new phone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

i seem to have posted that wrong, it looks like Yvonne"s quote. I'm not very good with computers. yet.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i seem to have posted that wrong, it looks like Yvonne"s quote. I'm not very good with computers. yet.



Never fear - Wonder Moderator is here!!


----------



## Elohi

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thank you for your kind words Yvonne. But you will soon come to regret them as I am rather like 'runny-nose' syndrome; extremely hard to get rid of. I sold my previous sense of humour and recently purchased this one at a car boot sale. still running it in, really. I rather like Nick, think I get him, but not sure he does, all the time.
> My Spanish is passable at best, I may have exaggerated that slightly.
> The name's Adam and I am, indeed, the first man


I have a teenage son named Adam.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> like 5 minutes I'm setting up new phone.


in like 10 minutes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> I have a teenage son named Adam.


Smashing name.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sorry, Nick...I have to go to bed. I guess I'll see your picture in the morning! G'night all!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry, Nick...I have to go to bed. I guess I'll see your picture in the morning! G'night all!


i hate using phones! i can't get the pics onto my phone to put on the tort forums!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry, Nick...I have to go to bed. I guess I'll see your picture in the morning! G'night all!


Sleep tight, I'll be joining you soon, so to speak. (ummm, that sounds terrible)
Thanks, see you tomorrow. (later today)


----------



## Elohi

My phone is the easiest way for me to put pictures on the forum. I wish I could do video as easily.


----------



## Elohi

Check out this handsome dude. He's getting feisty lately. He keeps climbing where he shouldn't and getting stranded on his back. That and bumping my hands when he disapproves of something I do lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> View attachment 122623
> 
> Check out this handsome dude. He's getting feisty lately. He keeps climbing where he shouldn't and getting stranded on his back. That and bumping my hands when he disapproves of something I do lol.


He is beautiful. Lovely specimen.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 122626
> View attachment 122627
> View attachment 122628
> View attachment 122629
> View attachment 122630
> View attachment 122631
> View attachment 122632
> View attachment 122633
> View attachment 122634
> View attachment 122635


The greenhouse looks nice. I don't know what that yellow stuff is, is it a plant? I would have to touch it to figure that out. If it is a plant and nobody here knows it try the garden compass app and see what they say.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> The greenhouse looks nice. I don't know what that yellow stuff is, is it a plant? I would have to touch it to figure that out. If it is a plant and nobody here knows it try the garden compass app and see what they say.


i poked it with a stick and it turned kinda red and shriveled up.


----------



## leigti

Okay that's really really gross. I don't think it's a plant. Is your house built over a nuclear waste dump?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Okay that's really really gross. I don't think it's a plant. Is your house built over a nuclear waste dump?


im unsure. it has the consistency of goo and it took around an hour to get that size.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

its really gross, so going to name it mike taylor.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im unsure. it has the consistency of goo and it took around an hour to get that size.


I would ask your neighbors if they have anything like it, I would almost be ready to report it to somebody. I'm not sure exactly who though. Definitely keep all your animals far away from it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, the first picture seems to be of two rabbits. Eat them, set them free or are they your pets?
The yellow stuff is not mustard, I would hazard a guess at couscous. 
Then there are some enclosures and a greenhouse to stop weeds escaping mixed with shots of more couscous.
Next a rather lovely tortoise and finally a super-dooper snake. 
perhaps the yellow stuff is snake venom?


----------



## Elohi

What the? That's some freaky **** right there.


----------



## leigti

I knew I hated couscous. I would be just about apt to eat couscous as I would that yellow crap coming out of the ground. Please don't eat your rabbits.


----------



## Elohi

I just googled "yellow slime" and yellow slime mold popped up. Could it be that? Go google.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, the first picture seems to be of two rabbits. Eat them, set them free or are they your pets?
> The yellow stuff is not mustard, I would hazard a guess at couscous.
> Then there are some enclosures and a greenhouse to stop weeds escaping mixed with shots of more couscous.
> Next a rather lovely tortoise and finally a super-dooper snake.
> perhaps the yellow stuff is snake venom?


they are my pets.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> I just googled "yellow slime" and yellow slime mold popped up. Could it be that? Go google.


i think so. i thought it would be cooler


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i think so. i thought it would be cooler


It's really weird how it pulsates as it grows. EWWWW


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> It's really weird how it pulsates as it grows. EWWWW


can i eat it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

yeah, I know they're your pets, really lovely rabbits.
Slime mold is cool, thousands of unicellular creatures forming a colony and moving about, extraordinary!
What's the snake?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yeah, I know they're your pets, really lovely rabbits.
> Slime mold is cool, thousands of unicellular creatures forming a colony and moving about, extraordinary!
> What's the snake?


western diamond back rattle snake i saw on the weekend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> western diamond back rattle snake i saw on the weekend.


I love snakes.
Don't eat the slime mold, apparently some of the fruiting bodies of some species are edible, but some slime molds contain aflatoxins which can cause fatal liver cancer. 
Not worth the risk and keep all your wonderful animals well away


----------



## leigti

Elohi said:


> It's really weird how it pulsates as it grows. EWWWW


Good call. I didn't have a clue what that stuff was.


----------



## leigti

I didn't know it would grow that fast, I could see it appearing overnight but not as you basically stood there and watched it. Very strange. If it happened around here I would be pretty sure of nuclear waste, I'm only about an hour and a half away from the Hanford nuclear power plant.


----------



## leigti

Well good night everybody. Have another I doctor appointment tomorrow.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love snakes.
> Don't eat the slime mold, apparently some of the fruiting bodies of some species are edible, but some slime molds contain aflatoxins which can cause fatal liver cancer.
> Not worth the risk and keep all your wonderful animals well away


so.... no eating slime mold? what species of snakes do you have where you live?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Well good night everybody. Have another I doctor appointment tomorrow.


good luck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> so.
> ... no eating slime mold? wharf species of snakes do you have where you live?


Lots of snakes in and around the Sahara, but around here there are few, as the people kill them.
But I've seen some Common African House snakes that are about a metre long and yellowish in colour. They eat rodents.
And some Egyptian Cobras that can be a couple of metres and a bit dangerous if disturbed.
One or two southern smooth snakes and cat snakes and a couple more I haven't been able to identify.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of snakes in and around the Sahara, but around here there are few, as the people kill them.
> But I've seen some Common African House snakes that are about a metre long and yellowish in colour. They eat rodents.
> And some Egyptian Cobras that can be a couple of metres and a bit dangerous if disturbed.
> One or two southern smooth snakes and cat snakes and a couple more I haven't been able to identify.


awesome! do any torts live where you are?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> awesome! do any torts live where you are?


Not really very close to here, but there are Testudo graeca graeca like my Tidgy, who is a local girl, so it's easier to keep her temps and humidity right and get her the correct food.
Further south you get Testudo graeca soussensis and in the north Testudo graeca marokkensis, all varieties of spur-thighed torts, as you probably know.
We also get some pond and river turtles, even found one on the main road in the middle of the city once, after a flood.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night now, it's 6.30 am here and I must get a couple of hours kip. Thanks for the chat Nick, it was fun see you tomorrow.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I went and took another pic and it has grown!


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I went and took another pic and it has grown!
> View attachment 122639
> View attachment 122640



Have you tried playing music for it?


----------



## smarch

Morning tortoise friends!


----------



## smarch

Here's a few pics from my habitat for humanity build the last 2 days.
The girls volunteering with my seemed genuinely appalled I know how to use a hammer well... And a drill.., and carry 3 2x4x10s without any struggle... The regular workers were impressed though


----------



## mike taylor

Morning! Damn Newt your so ugly the earth puked!


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> There's nothing on TV that I'm interested in watching, so I came here to be entertained. It looks like "Dad" is going to be a welcomed addition to our chat. You have a great sense of humor. And from the little you've responded to Nick, I see that you 'get' him.
> 
> Jacqui: Do you really want rescue #5? Is it legal for you to have him in your state?
> 
> Kevin: Were you on a Harley? My husband rode Harleys for many, many years. He gently put on down on a gravelly curve once, but no harm to the bike. However, the rough road burned right through the sleeve of his leather jacket. Helluva a road burn down his arm!
> 
> "Dad": May we know your first name? I took Spanish in high school, but never mastered thinking in Spanish. I always had to translate it first before I could say the words out loud.
> 
> Nick: Are you putting us on again, or is there really something oozing up from the ground?
> 
> Tina: Even though your vision is almost gone, you're still working as a P.T.? Wow, you are really something, you know?
> 
> Heather: You complained about your fuzzy pictures and warned us, but then you've procrastinated. (said in a very loud and menacing voice), "*WHERE ARE THE PICTURES?"*


No. I was on a Yamaha vstar 1100. It's like a Harley only a little smaller engine. I didn't have any road rash at all. I went overt handle bars and hit his windshield with such force that it propelled me like a ramp, up and over like a rainbow. Depending on which witness statement you read, I was 20'-30' in the air or "as high as the power lines" and landed 87' away on my head/shoulder. I landed in the opposing traffics lane and have been told that the sound I made when I hit the asphalt can only be explained by taking a soaked bath towel and slamming it hard against the ground.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey Newt do you have a car or truck yet like this? Nope then walk your *** to school boy! Hahahaha


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Here's a few pics from my habitat for humanity build the last 2 days.
> The girls volunteering with my seemed genuinely appalled I know how to use a hammer well... And a drill.., and carry 3 2x4x10s without any struggle... The regular workers were impressed though
> 
> View attachment 122643
> 
> 
> View attachment 122644
> 
> 
> View attachment 122645
> 
> 
> View attachment 122646
> 
> 
> View attachment 122647
> 
> 
> View attachment 122648



Awesome job. I wish I could have done more of that when I was young but when I was your age I was already daddy to twin boys. I was a volunteer fire fighter for a while and loved it. I told my wife a few weeks ago that once the little boys get older and busy with friends and school that I plan on spending time at a fire house again.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Hey Newt do you have a car or truck yet like this? Nope then walk your *** to school boy! Hahahaha


Sadly, with a ford, you run the risk of walking to work too 

Just kidding, I still want to check yours out.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im unsure. it has the consistency of goo and it took around an hour to get that size.





mike taylor said:


> Morning! Damn Newt your so ugly the earth puked!


 Way to go Nick, you've upset Mother Earth. You can be such a jerk sometimes!!!


----------



## HLogic

jaizei said:


> Baby steps. Im working on making it to 40 first before I start looking towards 70.


----------



## HLogic

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i poked it with a stick and it turned kinda red and shriveled up.
> View attachment 122638



That is a slime mold. Probably one of the _Physarum _genus


----------



## AmRoKo

mike taylor said:


> Morning! Damn Newt your so ugly the earth puked!



I lol'ed.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

HLogic said:


> That is a slime mold. Probably one of the _Physarum _genus


can i eat it?


----------



## Jacqui

Morning folks!


----------



## Jacqui

Never had heard of slime mold before.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> can i eat it?



You *can. *Not sure if you _*should*_.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> It's really weird how it pulsates as it grows. EWWWW


Howdy Monica! How the 'ell you and yours been?
(Out of context, the quote reads fantastic)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> You *can. *Not sure if you _*should*_.


yes!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Slim mold update


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Morning sulcata


----------



## Moozillion

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Slim mold update
> View attachment 122668


That stuff is SOOOOO weird...


----------



## Yvonne G

What's going to happen with your rabbits when you move to PA? I'm betting the yellow goo is some sort of mold. Is there rotting tree roots in that spot?

"Life Cycle of Dog Mold Fungus

Slime molds like the dog mold fungus produce spores that are wind-borne. They are very resistant, and can survive even during hot, dry weather. The spores can remain viable for several years, waiting for conditions to be right. When warm, moist conditions are present, those dormant spores absorb moisture and crack open to releas a swarm sphere, and shortly after, gardeners will see that tell-tale, disgusting looking fungus appear.

Control of Dog Vomit Fungus

As mentioned above, generally dog vomit fungus poses no threat to plants. It's really just an unattractive nuisance. The best way to control it is to break it up and dry it out. Dog vomit fungus growing in mulch or leaf litter can simply be raked out and disposed (probably not in your compost, unless you either practice hot composting or want more of it to show up in your garden later.) Dog vomit fungus growing along lumber or tree stumpscan be scraped away with a trowel or small shovel and disposed of. If you have it growing in your lawn or in plants, gently rake it out as best you can and get rid of it. A strong jet of water will also dislodge any of the remaining fungus still clinging to the plants (though it may pop up again later.)

If dog vomit fungus continues to be a problem, you may want to consider switching from wood-based mulches to something else, such as gravel. In general, it doesn't pop up often enough to be a real issue.

So, if you see this unattractive fungus in your garden, don't panic. Its primary crime is being unpleasant to look at. Leave it (if it doesn't bother you too much), or scrape it up and get rid of it, and hope for dryer conditions in the future so you won't have to see it again any time soon."


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning.


----------



## Yvonne G

Dang! I've really got to start reading the whole thread before I respond. Sorry for the duplicate response.

Good morning all!!


----------



## Jacqui

Your starting to sound like me, Yvonne.


----------



## Momof4

The slime mold is so disgusting! It reminds me of dog vomit! 

Happy Spring!!


----------



## Jacqui

That is a much nicer picture to start the day with.


----------



## Heather H

promised pictures. they are of my little greenhouse. nothing really in it yet except some cilantro my son threw in there. the other is of the enclosure where Charlie goes when I am cleaning his house or he is getting a bath. I put my sons fish in there so it is cat safe. its just a little minnow in the fish tank. we need to get a shrimp. don't


mind the messy house I have been having a bad week


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> There's nothing on TV that I'm interested in watching, so I came here to be entertained. It looks like "Dad" is going to be a welcomed addition to our chat. You have a great sense of humor. And from the little you've responded to Nick, I see that you 'get' him.
> 
> Jacqui: Do you really want rescue #5? Is it legal for you to have him in your state?
> 
> Kevin: Were you on a Harley? My husband rode Harleys for many, many years. He gently put on down on a gravelly curve once, but no harm to the bike. However, the rough road burned right through the sleeve of his leather jacket. Helluva a road burn down his arm!
> 
> "Dad": May we know your first name? I took Spanish in high school, but never mastered thinking in Spanish. I always had to translate it first before I could say the words out loud.
> 
> Nick: Are you putting us on again, or is there really something oozing up from the ground?
> 
> Tina: Even though your vision is almost gone, you're still working as a P.T.? Wow, you are really something, you know?
> 
> Heather: You complained about your fuzzy pictures and warned us, but then you've procrastinated. (said in a very loud and menacing voice), "*WHERE ARE THE PICTURES?"*


promised pictures posted lol.


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> Awesome job. I wish I could have done more of that when I was young but when I was your age I was already daddy to twin boys. I was a volunteer fire fighter for a while and loved it. I told my wife a few weeks ago that once the little boys get older and busy with friends and school that I plan on spending time at a fire house again.


My dad was a volunteer fireman when I was growing up. Those were great times, hanging around the fire house, cleaning the fire engines etc. even get to go on calls with them in his pick up if you happen to get cold when we were with him. Lights and siren and all. A kids dream  and all us Firemans kids just hanging around together. Your boys would probably love it.


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> My dad was a volunteer fireman when I was growing up. Those were great times, hanging around the fire house, cleaning the fire engines etc. even get to go on calls with them in his pick up if you happen to get cold when we were with him. Lights and siren and all. A kids dream  and all us Firemans kids just hanging around together. Your boys would probably love it.


sounds fun


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy Monica! How the 'ell you and yours been?
> (Out of context, the quote reads fantastic)


Doing ok. 
About to become a full time homeschool parent. Kind of scary but my kids need this.


----------



## Elohi

And how are you and yours doing @Cowboy_Ken?


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> Doing ok.
> About to become a full time homeschool parent. Kind of scary but my kids need this.


Enjoy it. I'm here if you need to scream. lol what grades are you doing? Let me know if you need ideas for things.


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> Doing ok.
> About to become a full time homeschool parent. Kind of scary but my kids need this.



Do they want to be homeschooled?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> And how are you and yours doing @Cowboy_Ken?


Were all still breathing. And from what I understand, that's all good.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Doing ok.
> About to become a full time homeschool parent. Kind of scary but my kids need this.



Good for you!! Have fun and keep us updated on how it's going!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey you guys! Who you doin?


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Hey you guys! Who you doin?


 no one I'm a virgin


----------



## Heather H

wow Mike a bit personal today don't you think


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Way to go Nick, you've upset Mother Earth. You can be such a jerk sometimes!!!


No, Mother Earth loves Nick and is sending him of her rich bounty.
This organism isn't horrible, it's fascinating and beautiful.


----------



## mike taylor

Heather H said:


> wow Mike a bit personal today don't you think


With Ken's post this morning that went over everyone's head. Just testing what I can get past you guys .


----------



## Elohi

Heather H said:


> Enjoy it. I'm here if you need to scream. lol what grades are you doing? Let me know if you need ideas for things.





jaizei said:


> Do they want to be homeschooled?





Momof4 said:


> Good for you!! Have fun and keep us updated on how it's going!



They are in 6th and 7th grades. And thanks, I may!


Yes, they want to be homeschooled. They've been begging more for months. Well my 6th grader has been begging me for months. My 7th graders started asking about a month ago and has been begging all this week. 


Thanks!

My 6th grader has straight A's and loves school and has more friends than she knows what to do with but she wants to focus on math science, and music. 

My 7th grader struggles, academically and socially. His case manager isn't doing his job AT ALL so this year is a disaster. I had hope that his public school education was making a turn around when last year went so well after a case manager change. But a new school opened and we live closer to it so the kids were moved and it's been a complete mess for him. 

My youngest possibly being profoundly gifted has me constantly working with her to keep her engaged, entertained, and out of trouble so I'm basically already homeschooling her. She is 3 1/2.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Were all still breathing. And from what I understand, that's all good.


This is good. Very good. Hopefully yall are better than just breathing though lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> This is good. Very good. Hopefully yall are better than just breathing though lol.


Sometimes we eat as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sometimes we eat as well.


It sounds to me like you are massively self-indulgent Mr Cowboy.
Breathing AND eating.
I can usually only afford to do one or the other.


----------



## HLogic

Yvonne G said:


> What's going to happen with your rabbits when you move to PA? I'm betting the yellow goo is some sort of mold. Is there rotting tree roots in that spot?
> 
> "Life Cycle of Dog Mold Fungus
> 
> Slime molds like the dog mold fungus produce spores that are wind-borne. They are very resistant, and can survive even during hot, dry weather. The spores can remain viable for several years, waiting for conditions to be right. When warm, moist conditions are present, those dormant spores absorb moisture and crack open to releas a swarm sphere, and shortly after, gardeners will see that tell-tale, disgusting looking fungus appear.
> 
> Control of Dog Vomit Fungus
> 
> As mentioned above, generally dog vomit fungus poses no threat to plants. It's really just an unattractive nuisance. The best way to control it is to break it up and dry it out. Dog vomit fungus growing in mulch or leaf litter can simply be raked out and disposed (probably not in your compost, unless you either practice hot composting or want more of it to show up in your garden later.) Dog vomit fungus growing along lumber or tree stumpscan be scraped away with a trowel or small shovel and disposed of. If you have it growing in your lawn or in plants, gently rake it out as best you can and get rid of it. A strong jet of water will also dislodge any of the remaining fungus still clinging to the plants (though it may pop up again later.)
> 
> If dog vomit fungus continues to be a problem, you may want to consider switching from wood-based mulches to something else, such as gravel. In general, it doesn't pop up often enough to be a real issue.
> 
> So, if you see this unattractive fungus in your garden, don't panic. Its primary crime is being unpleasant to look at. Leave it (if it doesn't bother you too much), or scrape it up and get rid of it, and hope for dryer conditions in the future so you won't have to see it again any time soon."



You can also sprinkle salt on it or almost any other environmentally safe 'poison'. Vinegar, bleach, athlete's foot cream, napalm...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It sounds to me like you are massively self-indulgent Mr Cowboy.
> Breathing AND eating.
> I can usually only afford to do one or the other.


It has been suggested I was raised on this


Which has led to my practice of the High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> With Ken's post this morning that went over everyone's head. Just testing what I can get past you guys .



Some of us try to go with being discreet.


----------



## Jacqui

Just had Oriental buffet with my neighbor... really wished it could have been with a few of you guys.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Some of us try to go with being discreet.


Yup. I know I was!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It has been suggested I was raised on this
> View attachment 122698
> 
> Which has led to my practice of the High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday
> View attachment 122699


This looks so yummy! (not the baby food, the mountain of bacon). I am jealous.
This Muslim country of ours makes it nigh on impossible to get decent bacon, though I get a stack from Spain 4 times a year. One of the few downsides to living here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Just had Oriental buffet with my neighbor... really wished it could have been with a few of you guys.


Not like your neighbour?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yup. I know I was!!!!!! LOL



Maybe we should look up the definition of that word....


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not like your neighbour?



She is okay, but not somebody I would choose. We share a backyard and she lets me use her yard for my tortoises. I just have to keep it pretty.  I would love to spend some time just talking in person to so many in here.


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, not working today?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Maybe we should look up the definition of that word....


No need…I invented “Swag"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Ken, not working today?


After working the 1-1/2 weeks straight with 10 hr. days (12-14 for me) as a salary employee, they let me go. Not happy about it, but something else will come along soon. I've a meeting in 2 hrs today.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No need…I invented “Swag"



I thought that was Nicko.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> After working the 1-1/2 weeks straight with 10 hr. days (12-14 for me) as a salary employee, they let me go. Not happy about it, but something else will come along soon. I've a meeting in 2 hrs today.



Sorry, but good luck at the meeting.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I thought that was Nicko.


Just trying my hand at being a “contrarian". How'd i do?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just trying my hand at being a “contrarian". How'd i do?



Keep practicing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Keep practicing.


Practicing is like homework. Homework is stupid! I hate you!
(Better?)


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> After working the 1-1/2 weeks straight with 10 hr. days (12-14 for me) as a salary employee, they let me go. Not happy about it, but something else will come along soon. I've a meeting in 2 hrs today.



What a bummer! Enjoy this time and good luck finding something else.


----------



## Momof4

Happy Friday @YvonneG!!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1019617044716639


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> She is okay, but not somebody I would choose. We share a backyard and she lets me use her yard for my tortoises. I just have to keep it pretty.  I would love to spend some time just talking in person to so many in here.



You have a buffet in the Village? 
That's so nice of her to share her yard!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> What a bummer! Enjoy this time and good luck finding something else.


We'll be leasing our pasture and barn out for horses again, higher end client than the last gal. So I've been rebuilding fencing wind storms, elk and deer have taken out.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> View attachment 122647



1 person working, 5 people standing around. Seems about right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> After working the 1-1/2 weeks straight with 10 hr. days (12-14 for me) as a salary employee, they let me go. Not happy about it, but something else will come along soon. I've a meeting in 2 hrs today.


Best of luck with the interview.


----------



## Elohi

That's ridiculous cowboy! Shame on them! Good luck in your meeting. Is it an interview?


----------



## Yvonne G

Heather H said:


> promised pictures posted lol.



One of our members has that exact same greenhouse. I can't remember who, maybe Elohi??? Anyway, she laid it down on its back and uses it as a closed chamber for her little tortoises. I'll try to find the link.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday @YvonneG!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1019617044716639




That's amazing! All the cats I've ever had were deathly afraid of a tub of water. Talk about scratched arms! I loved that video.


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This looks so yummy! (not the baby food, the mountain of bacon). I am jealous.
> This Muslim country of ours makes it nigh on impossible to get decent bacon, though I get a stack from Spain 4 times a year. One of the few downsides to living here.


 Can't you get Breakfast Beef? its not a bad substitute for the real thing !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Can't you get Breakfast Beef? its not a bad substitute for the real thing !


don't know we have that here. there are a few substitutes and even poor quality bacon sometimes, but it's not like the real McCoy


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Who needs school when you have swag?


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> One of our members has that exact same greenhouse. I can't remember who, maybe Elohi??? Anyway, she laid it down on its back and uses it as a closed chamber for her little tortoises. I'll try to find the link.


Nope, not me but I could totally use one of those for starting plants!!

I do have a lifetime raised bed with a tent too that I use as an enclosure. It's a fabulous option for those without woodworking skills or lack wood working tools. I'm about to buy another.


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> don't know we have that here. there are a few substitutes and even poor quality bacon sometimes, but it's not like the real McCoy


There is nothing on this earth to compare with a good English Breakfast , Fried eggs , fried mushrooms, fried tomatoes , bacon , couple of sausages , baked beans , slice of fried bread , & a lovely cup of warm sweet tea. Fit for a king or the last meal of a condemned man, lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No need…I invented “Swag"


No you didn't!!!!!
Not sure if you mean hanging swathes or booty, loot or stolen goods or the modern Secretly We Are Gay SWAG, but the word is of Scandinavian, probably Norwegian origin meaning a swinging, leather bag of goods and was picked up by the English in the 16th century, coming into popular usage in the mid17thC


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Nope, not me but I could totally use one of those for starting plants!!
> 
> I do have a lifetime raised bed with a tent too that I use as an enclosure. It's a fabulous option for those without woodworking skills or lack wood working tools. I'm about to buy another.
> View attachment 122712



I have one with the bookcase. I love it! Just stir the coir and add water about once a week and you get 98% humidity.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> There is nothing on this earth to compare with a good English Breakfast , Fried eggs , fried mushrooms, fried tomatoes , bacon , couple of sausages , baked beans , slice of fried bread , & a lovely cup of warm sweet tea. Fit for a king or the last meal of a condemned man, lol.


Absolutely correct; though I doubt they'll make me king here; they've already got one, and the condemned man bit, well _ can give that a miss_


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> That's amazing! All the cats I've ever had were deathly afraid of a tub of water. Talk about scratched arms! I loved that video.



I thought you would! Those cats are so relaxed!


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Absolutely correct; though I doubt they'll make me king here; they've already got one, and the condemned man bit, well _ can give that a miss_


lol, Keep a low profile & wear a burnoose .


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It has been suggested I was raised on this
> View attachment 122698
> 
> Which has led to my practice of the High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday
> View attachment 122699


yummmmmmmmmmy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> lol, Keep a low profile & wear a burnoose .


Tried that, but they thought I was a terrorist. My walks all wrong and I'm too tall for a Moroccan woman.


----------



## puffy137

Oh men can wear those too, the king wears them with those leathers slippers. You might need an application of grease paint & a false moustache , but it could be fun. Personally I love dressing up in all the gear, it seems to satisfy the theatrical streak in me . I call it going incognito.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Oh men can wear those too, the king wears them with those leathers slippers. You might need an application of grease paint & a false moustache , but it could be fun. Personally I love dressing up in all the gear, it seems to satisfy the theatrical streak in me . I call it going incognito.


I often wear a djellaba and fes or white hat. But I do have a beard and moustache and the tan and can pass as local quite easily, unlike my blond blue-eyed wife.


----------



## puffy137

Thats good . How about your arabic? I find the Moroccan accent hard to understand.Remember the joke about the mother mouse teaching her baby to bark? She said it was always handy to speak a second language .


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I took in a poor little dog-chewed desert tortoise baby just now. 2015 Rescue #6. The dark spot in the middle of his back is a puncture, and on the plastron side there are more punctures plus the gular is partly chewed and not connected:





He's very lethargic. He's been under a vet's care and has received all but two doses of Baytril. I'm not going to give the last two. I think the lethargy has to do with the antibiotic.

I hope I can perk this little guy up.

This same gal told me that she has 4 or 5 more adults to bring me. Her grandma died and the tortoises are loose in the back yard, and have a burrow. She'll be bringing them to me as she can catch them. She tried to talk Grandma out of them when they first learned that Grandma had Alzheimers, but she was adamant about keeping them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Thats good . How about your arabic? I find the Moroccan accent hard to understand.Remember the joke about the mother mouse teaching her baby to bark? She said it was always handy to speak a second language .


Good joke. Yes, I speak Darija(Moroccan Arabic), but my accents a bit rubbish, so I'm told.It's rather different to the Arabic spoken elsewhere. We should change the joke to tortoise on this forum! 'cept tortoises don't really have a first language!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No you didn't!!!!!
> Not sure if you mean hanging swathes or booty, loot or stolen goods or the modern Secretly We Are Gay SWAG, but the word is of Scandinavian, probably Norwegian origin meaning a swinging, leather bag of goods and was picked up by the English in the 16th century, coming into popular usage in the mid17thC


Nope, none of those reasons. I'm simply amazing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I took in a poor little dog-chewed desert tortoise baby just now. 2015 Rescue #6. The dark spot in the middle of his back is a puncture, and on the plastron side there are more punctures plus the gular is partly chewed and not connected:
> 
> View attachment 122719
> View attachment 122720
> 
> 
> He's very lethargic. He's been under a vet's care and has received all but two doses of Baytril. I'm not going to give the last two. I think the lethargy has to do with the antibiotic.
> 
> I hope I can perk this little guy up.
> 
> This same gal told me that she has 4 or 5 more adults to bring me. Her grandma died and the tortoises are loose in the back yard, and have a burrow. She'll be bringing them to me as she can catch them. She tried to talk Grandma out of them when they first learned that Grandma had Alzheimers, but she was adamant about keeping them.


Hi, Yvonne.
You know far more about torts than I ever will, but re antibiotics, isn't it essential to finish the prescribed course to kill evey last bacteria and prevent the creation of Super-bugs? It's certainly a must for people, but as I say you know better than I re tortoises, but now i am curious. Or is this one of the vets who doesn't know his stuff?
Hope the poor little guy makes it. bless him (and you) .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I took in a poor little dog-chewed desert tortoise baby just now. 2015 Rescue #6. The dark spot in the middle of his back is a puncture, and on the plastron side there are more punctures plus the gular is partly chewed and not connected
> 
> He's very lethargic. He's been under a vet's care and has received all but two doses of Baytril. I'm not going to give the last two. I think the lethargy has to do with the antibiotic.
> 
> I hope I can perk this little guy up.




Hi, Yvonne.
You know far more about torts than I ever will, but re antibiotics, isn't it essential to finish the prescribed course to kill evey last bacteria and prevent the creation of Super-bugs? It's certainly a must for people, but as I say you know better than I re tortoises, but now i am curious. Or is this one of the vets who doesn't know his stuff?
Hope the poor little guy makes it. bless him (and you)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

25 minutes in this here waiting room…at least they've got wifi.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nope, none of those reasons. I'm simply amazing.


Oh, righty-oh, silly me.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I took in a poor little dog-chewed desert tortoise baby just now. 2015 Rescue #6. The dark spot in the middle of his back is a puncture, and on the plastron side there are more punctures plus the gular is partly chewed and not connected:
> 
> View attachment 122719
> View attachment 122720
> 
> 
> He's very lethargic. He's been under a vet's care and has received all but two doses of Baytril. I'm not going to give the last two. I think the lethargy has to do with the antibiotic.
> 
> I hope I can perk this little guy up.
> 
> This same gal told me that she has 4 or 5 more adults to bring me. Her grandma died and the tortoises are loose in the back yard, and have a burrow. She'll be bringing them to me as she can catch them. She tried to talk Grandma out of them when they first learned that Grandma had Alzheimers, but she was adamant about keeping them.


I hope the little guy feels better and heals quickly


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I took in a poor little dog-chewed desert tortoise baby just now. 2015 Rescue #6. The dark spot in the middle of his back is a puncture, and on the plastron side there are more punctures plus the gular is partly chewed and not connected:
> 
> View attachment 122719
> View attachment 122720
> 
> 
> He's very lethargic. He's been under a vet's care and has received all but two doses of Baytril. I'm not going to give the last two. I think the lethargy has to do with the antibiotic.
> 
> I hope I can perk this little guy up.
> 
> This same gal told me that she has 4 or 5 more adults to bring me. Her grandma died and the tortoises are loose in the back yard, and have a burrow. She'll be bringing them to me as she can catch them. She tried to talk Grandma out of them when they first learned that Grandma had Alzheimers, but she was adamant about keeping them.



Oh my goodness! That poor baby! 
He is in good hands now!


----------



## Telid

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I took in a poor little dog-chewed desert tortoise baby just now. 2015 Rescue #6. The dark spot in the middle of his back is a puncture, and on the plastron side there are more punctures plus the gular is partly chewed and not connected:
> 
> View attachment 122719
> View attachment 122720
> 
> 
> He's very lethargic. He's been under a vet's care and has received all but two doses of Baytril. I'm not going to give the last two. I think the lethargy has to do with the antibiotic.
> 
> I hope I can perk this little guy up.
> 
> This same gal told me that she has 4 or 5 more adults to bring me. Her grandma died and the tortoises are loose in the back yard, and have a burrow. She'll be bringing them to me as she can catch them. She tried to talk Grandma out of them when they first learned that Grandma had Alzheimers, but she was adamant about keeping them.


Can't blame grandma too much. Where did the dog come from?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Slime mold update! It has taken the color of my dog!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Can torts eat this?


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Slime mold update! It has taken the color of my dog!
> View attachment 122742
> View attachment 122743



Your dog is pretty and you have so much mallow!! I'm jealous! I don't know for sure, but it seems like any pretty flowering vine seems to be toxic. Hopefully someone help.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Yvonne.
> You know far more about torts than I ever will, but re antibiotics, isn't it essential to finish the prescribed course to kill evey last bacteria and prevent the creation of Super-bugs? It's certainly a must for people, but as I say you know better than I re tortoises, but now i am curious. Or is this one of the vets who doesn't know his stuff?
> Hope the poor little guy makes it. bless him (and you) .



In this case it was preventive, because of recent dog teeth penetrating the shell and MAYBE introducing pathogens into the tortoise's body. The antibiotic used, enrofloxicin (Baytril), is very invasive and painful. It is the most commonly used antibiotics for tortoise respiratory infections, and I think a less painful medication could have been used as a preventative. I'm pretty sure the baby is lethargic due to the antibiotic, and if I'm to get him feeling like living again, I need to quit the painful injections.


----------



## Yvonne G

Telid said:


> Can't blame grandma too much. Where did the dog come from?



It was grandma's dog. I don't know the baby situation, but there are two more that the grand daughter is keeping.


----------



## Yvonne G

(I moved sophieleee's question to "health")


----------



## Yvonne G

This afternoon brought me 2015 Rescues #7 & #8:






At this rate I'm going to be running out of empty pens.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> This afternoon brought me 2015 Rescues #7 & #8:
> 
> View attachment 122751
> View attachment 122752
> 
> 
> 
> At this rate I'm going to be running out of empty pens.


Goodness gracious, Yvonne, they're keeping you busy aren't they? Are these two okay? They look great, just not wanted?
Excuse me, but I'm still pretty new, do you rehouse them later?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> You have a buffet in the Village?
> That's so nice of her to share her yard!


No, nearby town. We only have a bar. This way she does not have to mow her yard.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I took in a poor little dog-chewed desert tortoise baby just now. 2015 Rescue #6. The dark spot in the middle of his back is a puncture, and on the plastron side there are more punctures plus the gular is partly chewed and not connected:
> 
> View attachment 122719
> View attachment 122720
> 
> 
> He's very lethargic. He's been under a vet's care and has received all but two doses of Baytril. I'm not going to give the last two. I think the lethargy has to do with the antibiotic.
> 
> I hope I can perk this little guy up.
> 
> This same gal told me that she has 4 or 5 more adults to bring me. Her grandma died and the tortoises are loose in the back yard, and have a burrow. She'll be bringing them to me as she can catch them. She tried to talk Grandma out of them when they first learned that Grandma had Alzheimers, but she was adamant about keeping them.



When I grow up, can I be you Yvonne?


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> It was grandma's dog. I don't know the baby situation, but there are two more that the grand daughter is keeping.


Or maybe you could talk her into taking this one back. How do desert tortoises do in pairs? Maybe that's how you can talk her into taking this one back.


----------



## mike taylor

Isn't it funny how when your watching a move no one is quiet . But as soon as your kids show is on eveyone is quiet .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Isn't it funny how when your watching a move no one is quiet . But as soon as your kids show is on eveyone is quiet .


One of the reasons I don't have kids, just a tortoise. 
Tidgy won't interrupt my TV viewing.
Come to think of it, she does, the attention seeking little devil.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

http://bearingarms.com/desperation-gun-control-group-lies-gun-buyers-attempt-sell-fear/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

THAT stopped chat? Really ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness gracious, Yvonne, they're keeping you busy aren't they? Are these two okay? They look great, just not wanted?
> Excuse me, but I'm still pretty new, do you rehouse them later?



They were taken from an old woman's back yard after the woman died. There are still a couple more out there, but they were down in the burrow. I'll get them later.

I keep rescues for 2 weeks to be sure they're eating well and seem healthy, then I adopt them out locally.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> When I grow up, can I be you Yvonne?



You're just saying that because you want a desert tortoise. I'm hip to your finagling ways!


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> Or maybe you could talk her into taking this one back. How do desert tortoises do in pairs? Maybe that's how you can talk her into taking this one back.



No, she realized she was in over her head trying to rehab a sick baby. She's new to tortoises. The two she kept should be ok together until they get to be "teenagers".


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> No, she realized she was in over her head trying to rehab a sick baby. She's new to tortoises. The two she kept should be ok together until they get to be "teenagers".


That's too bad. She'll probably bring you one of them when the time comes. Of course, I don't want to maybe by then you'll know what sex they are we able to make a good ratio by adding another tortoise  I can keep dreaming right


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hello, is that nasty goose still coming up out of the ground? I guess you guys all decided it was mold right? It's still nasty.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Hello, is that nasty goose still coming up out of the ground? I guess you guys all decided it was mold right? It's still nasty.


i posted some more update pics.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Hello, is that nasty goose still coming up out of the ground? I guess you guys all decided it was mold right? It's still nasty.


on page 2668


----------



## leigti

Nice of it to match the dog. Pretty dog by the way. Your tortoise didn't look like he or she wanted their picture taken. But looks like they had lots of good stuff to munch on.


----------



## Yvonne G

Isn't this the cutest thing you've ever seen:

http://www.businessinsider.com/endangered-ili-pika-first-sighted-since-1983-2015-3


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> This afternoon brought me 2015 Rescues #7 & #8:
> 
> View attachment 122751
> View attachment 122752
> 
> 
> 
> At this rate I'm going to be running out of empty pens.


Send them to me in Texas . Kelly has a Texas tortoise he will not let me have him . Fill bad for me and send me a California tortoise . PLEASE!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Isn't this the cutest thing you've ever seen:
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/endangered-ili-pika-first-sighted-since-1983-2015-3


What an extraordinary creature.
Shame they're on the decline, maybe there's more than we know about as they're so shy,elusive and live in such remote areas.
thanks for posting.


----------



## leigti

Is it legal to have a desert tortoise in Washington state?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Send them to me in Texas . Kelly has a Texas tortoise he will not let me have him . Fill bad for me and send me a California tortoise . PLEASE!


if mike gets one i think its only fair that i also get one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> if mike gets one i think its only fair that i also get one!


Why not me? If you have Moroccan tortoises in the USA it's only right we have some of yours in Morocco.


----------



## Yvonne G

It is illegal to remove them from their home state. Gopherus agassizii and Gopherus morafkai are native to California, Nevada, Arizona and Utah:


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> if mike gets one i think its only fair that i also get one!


See there you go Newt messing thing up for me'


----------



## leigti

I know two families here that have a total of at least three or four desert tortoises. I don't know which "desert" they came from but I think it's California.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nighty-night chaps.
if I can't have a Gopherus I'm off to have a sulk. Not fair.
Is Morocco not close enough?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nighty-night chaps.
> if I can't have a Gopherus I'm off to have a sulk. Not fair.
> Is Morocco not close enough?


where that? in south america right?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> It is illegal to remove them from their home state. Gopherus agassizii and Gopherus morafkai are native to California, Nevada, Arizona and Utah:



If I lived near you I would try to adopt from you! Do you accept donations?


----------



## Elohi

apparently someone disapproved of me not cutting the mallow leaves off the stems today. A protest poop....in the dish. Ok then lol.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs sleep when you have swag?




oh I'm sorry you said swag


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 122771
> oh I'm sorry you said swag


who needs life when you have swag?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## leigti

Elohi said:


> View attachment 122770
> 
> apparently someone disapproved of me not cutting the mallow leaves off the stems today. A protest poop....in the dish. Ok then lol.


Wow, I think he saved that up for a while. Just waiting for you to make a mistake so he could make a statement.


----------



## leigti

I gave up my box turtle for adoption today. I almost cry when I walk by her enclosure. I know it was best but it was still very hard.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I gave up my box turtle for adoption today. I almost cry when I walk by her enclosure. I know it was best but it was still very hard.


why did you give her away?


----------



## leigti

Well mostly because I never really saw her. She liked to stay hidden or buried. They like a very densely planted environment, and they hide. So I gave her the right environment but I never saw her. Even when she was just wandering around and not hiding all the plants kept her from my view. My friend teases me and said I needed a Galapagos or Aldabra to be able to actually see it  she is a good box turtle, not really shy but just being a normal box turtle. I needed a pet I see more often, my Russian tortoise Is out and about a lot. I know she will find a very good home, maybe even with some other box turtles. She had a hard life before she came to me so I want her to have a good one now.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> This afternoon brought me 2015 Rescues #7 & #8:
> 
> View attachment 122751
> View attachment 122752
> 
> 
> 
> At this rate I'm going to be running out of empty pens.


OMG!!!!

Is Texas DT?? May be my friend like or can to adopt one of them. Let me talk to my wife and ask them.


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 122746


 
Well there is hope! Look how great Justin Beiber is these days after he stopped the swaggering & revised his hair cut. Yeaaa a butterfly will emerge at last.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i was looking on PA craigslist and i found these leopards and sulcatas super close to the house I'm moving to, i could ride my bike down to get them!
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/pet/4922479757.html
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/pet/4883808926.html


----------



## puffy137

leigti said:


> Wow, I think he saved that up for a while. Just waiting for you to make a mistake so he could make a statement.


Stems provide roughage , lots of fiber , why would someone not use their common sense ???


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## HLogic

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Yvonne.
> You know far more about torts than I ever will, but re antibiotics, isn't it essential to finish the prescribed course to kill evey last bacteria and prevent the creation of Super-bugs? It's certainly a must for people, but as I say you know better than I re tortoises, but now i am curious. Or is this one of the vets who doesn't know his stuff?
> Hope the poor little guy makes it. bless him (and you)



It's not as much a super-bug problem as it is a relapse issue. Antibiotics don't know good microorganisms from bad ones. They kill all of them. Pathogens, the ones that you want to get rid of, are usually more virulent (multiply faster, invade better) than normal flora (the 'good' ones). When the full course of antibiotics is curtailed before all of the baddies are gone, the pathogens have a tendency to come back with a vengeance. They become the normal flora but not in a good way. They prevent the desired normal flora from getting a foothold and as a result become particularly dangerous.

It may come as a surprise, but it's the normal flora that prevents most infections not your immune system (although normal flora could be considered part of the immune system in a supporting actor sort of way). All of us (and our torts) are exposed to dozens of pathogens daily. Thankfully, the billions of bacteria, yeasts and fungi that inhabit us, inside and out, do battle with these n'er-do-wells competing for the food and environment necessary for them to successfully invade and thwart their efforts regularly.

Super bugs are 'created' by the continued long-term use of antibiotics allowing the pathogens time to mutate and develop mechanisms by which they can evade, circumvent or disable the action of the antibiotic. That is fair warning to all of you antibacterial (triclosan) product users!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO! ! 

I


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> where that? in south america right?


Yeah, between Brazil and Bolivia.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 122772


Beautiful and rather sad at the same time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO! !
> 
> I
> View attachment 122839


And a jolly good morning to you and everyone else too.


----------



## HLogic

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a jolly good morning to you and everyone else too.



How's the weather between Bolivia & Brazil?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

HLogic said:


> How's the weather between Bolivia & Brazil?


Pretty good actually, nice sunny morning.
Cant' see many Brazilians or Bolivians about though.


----------



## HLogic

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pretty good actually, nice sunny morning.
> Cant' see many Brazilians or Bolivians about though.



They can be very difficult to detect in all of that jungle undergrowth...


----------



## tortdad

puffy137 said:


> There is nothing on this earth to compare with a good English Breakfast , Fried eggs , fried mushrooms, fried tomatoes , bacon , couple of sausages , baked beans , slice of fried bread , & a lovely cup of warm sweet tea. Fit for a king or the last meal of a condemned man, lol.


Now I'm going to search Houston to see if I can find an English restaurant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Now I'm going to search Houston to see if I can find an English restaurant.


There's quite a lot in England, but not sure about Houston.


----------



## tortdad

This is hilarious

https://www.facebook.com/Theresarockface/posts/955368371170131


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

HLogic said:


> It's not as much a super-bug problem as it is a relapse issue. Antibiotics don't know good microorganisms from bad ones. They kill all of them. Pathogens, the ones that you want to get rid of, are usually more virulent (multiply faster, invade better) than normal flora (the 'good' ones). When the full course of antibiotics is curtailed before all of the baddies are gone, the pathogens have a tendency to come back with a vengeance. They become the normal flora but not in a good way. They prevent the desired normal flora from getting a foothold and as a result become particularly dangerous.
> 
> It may come as a surprise, but it's the normal flora that prevents most infections not your immune system (although normal flora could be considered part of the immune system in a supporting actor sort of way). All of us (and our torts) are exposed to dozens of pathogens daily. Thankfully, the billions of bacteria, yeasts and fungi that inhabit us, inside and out, do battle with these n'er-do-wells competing for the food and environment necessary for them to successfully invade and thwart their efforts regularly.
> 
> Super bugs are 'created' by the continued long-term use of antibiotics allowing the pathogens time to mutate and develop mechanisms by which they can evade, circumvent or disable the action of the antibiotic. That is fair warning to all of you antibacterial (triclosan) product users!



Actually, no.
In pharmokinetics it is possible to see that some antibiotics are target specific or 'narrow spectrum' as it is commonly called. You are talking about broad spectrum antibiotics that kill just about everything. Some don't kill yeasts and fungi for example and some only certain groups of bacteria or are effective in ,primarily,certain regions of the body.
The first rule of antibiotics is don't use them if at all possible, the second is if you do have to use them, don't use too much and the third is if you do get prescribed a course of them finish the course.
bacteria evolve resistance naturally and palaeontological studies have shown this has always been the case,it's not just down to antibiotic misuse, so sometimes your natural 'flora' and 'fauna' need some help. 
Now, this particular tortoise case, I am not nearly as qualified to comment on as someone like Yvonne, and I'm sure she's right, I am just curious.(bout everything actually), but I had TB a few years back and most of the antibiotics are no longer as effective as they were, I had to continue my course for 6 months after my hospital release, including 3 months when I felt fine (or as fine as I ever will be with a third of my lungs gone.)
If anyone out there is prescribed antibiotics by a qualified person, please, please take the full course no matter how much better you may feel.


----------



## tortdad

Looks like that other link didn't work so try this one. 

I wonder what the baby will look like with the tortoise mating with a Croc.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> This is hilarious
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Theresarockface/posts/955368371170131


, No, I keep getting it's unavailable.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> , No, I keep getting it's unavailable.


 Try the second link I just posted


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Looks like that other link didn't work so try this one.
> 
> I wonder what the baby will look like with the tortoise mating with a Croc.


What a terrible waste of energy! Still, I guess he had fun.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You're just saying that because you want a desert tortoise. I'm hip to your finagling ways!


 I would know I had died and gone to heaven, if I had a day like that.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I gave up my box turtle for adoption today. I almost cry when I walk by her enclosure. I know it was best but it was still very hard.


*hugs*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I gave up my box turtle for adoption today. I almost cry when I walk by her enclosure. I know it was best but it was still very hard.


I can't imagine how horrible that must feel. Very sorry, but it's the right thing to do.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i was looking on PA craigslist and i found these leopards and sulcatas super close to the house I'm moving to, i could ride my bike down to get them!
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/pet/4922479757.html
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/pet/4883808926.html


See PA will not be so bad.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Send them to me in Texas . Kelly has a Texas tortoise he will not let me have him . Fill bad for me and send me a California tortoise . PLEASE!


We've got about 100 of them coming up for adoption here in az


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> We've got about 100 of them coming up for adoption here in az


*grrrr* gives Noel the evil eye. Just keep rubbing it in.


----------



## Jacqui

Noel, what project are you guys working on this weekend?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey guys. I'm still alive. I still browse the forum, I just don't reply as often now. Basically, I'm a stalker now. 
Oh, and spring break is in a week.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> If I lived near you I would try to adopt from you! Do you accept donations?



No. Because I deal in desert tortoises, I don't ever want anyone to say they "bought" a desert tortoise from me. I could get into big time trouble. So I accept food donations, but no money donations.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> Is Texas DT?? May be my friend like or can to adopt one of them. Let me talk to my wife and ask them.



No, Steven...they're both California desert tortoises! LOL!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> , No, I keep getting it's unavailable.



You have to have a facebook account to see it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *grrrr* gives Noel the evil eye. Just keep rubbing it in.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Noel, what project are you guys working on this weekend?


Hi Jacqui we are putting in a dishwasher


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jacqui we are putting in a dishwasher


I thought you already had one... and you even married him.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys. I'm still alive. I still browse the forum, I just don't reply as often now. Basically, I'm a stalker now.
> Oh, and spring break is in a week.



It takes about the same amount of time and energy to post as it does stalk.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> No. Because I deal in desert tortoises, I don't ever want anyone to say they "bought" a desert tortoise from me. I could get into big time trouble. So I accept food donations, but no money donations.



No, I mean just in general to help with the rescue.
I just actually read your whole reply. 
I just wanted to help but I can't send produce. I know you have a lot going on up there these days.


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> We've got about 100 of them coming up for adoption here in az



I saw that on FB!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

good crocodile!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> You have to have a facebook account to see it.


ok saw it on the other link.
wifey has a facebook account , I don't.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> good crocodile!
> View attachment 122851


Couple of interesting points in this photograph.
and the crocodiles got the same idea as me.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Couple of interesting points in this photograph.
> and the crocodiles got the same idea as me.



boobies!!!!


----------



## HLogic

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, no.
> In pharmokinetics it is possible to see that some antibiotics are target specific or 'narrow spectrum' as it is commonly called. You are talking about broad spectrum antibiotics that kill just about everything. Some don't kill yeasts and fungi for example and some only certain groups of bacteria or are effective in ,primarily,certain regions of the body.
> The first rule of antibiotics is don't use them if at all possible, the second is if you do have to use them, don't use too much and the third is if you do get prescribed a course of them finish the course.
> bacteria evolve resistance naturally and palaeontological studies have shown this has always been the case,it's not just down to antibiotic misuse, so sometimes your natural 'flora' and 'fauna' need some help.
> Now, this particular tortoise case, I am not nearly as qualified to comment on as someone like Yvonne, and I'm sure she's right, I am just curious.(bout everything actually), but I had TB a few years back and most of the antibiotics are no longer as effective as they were, I had to continue my course for 6 months after my hospital release, including 3 months when I felt fine (or as fine as I ever will be with a third of my lungs gone.)
> If anyone out there is prescribed antibiotics by a qualified person, please, please take the full course no matter how much better you may feel.





Yvonne G said:


> <snip>
> He's very lethargic. He's been under a vet's care and has received all but two doses of Baytril. I'm not going to give the last two. I think the lethargy has to do with the antibiotic.<snip>



Allow me to direct you to the crux of the original post (immediately above). Baytril was being administered. Baytril is a broad spectrum floroquinolone antibiotic. (http://www.bayerdvm.com/show.aspx/productdetail/baytril-tablets) This is the reason not to curtail the dosage regimen. I am aware of narrow spectrum antibiotics, the pharmacokinetics of various families of antibiotics and the do's and don't's. Resistance is evolved naturally via mutations but is enhanced (selected for) by exposure to agents that eliminate the majority of non-resistant organisms allowing those that are resistant to be the parent populations of succeeding generations - most of which will be resistant, too.

I have worked with Mycobacterium, Neisseria and other nasties that were drug-resistant and pan-drug-resistant during my clinical rotation for my B.S. in Medical Technology.


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> good crocodile!
> View attachment 122851


Boobies! Boobies!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

HLogic said:


> Allow me to direct you to the crux of the original post (immediately above). Baytril was being administered. Baytril is a broad spectrum floroquinolone antibiotic. (http://www.bayerdvm.com/show.aspx/productdetail/baytril-tablets) This is the reason not to curtail the dosage regimen. I am aware of narrow spectrum antibiotics, the pharmacokinetics of various families of antibiotics and the do's and don't's. Resistance is evolved naturally via mutations but is enhanced (selected for) by exposure to agents that eliminate the majority of non-resistant organisms allowing those that are resistant to be the parent populations of succeeding generations - most of which will be resistant, too.
> 
> I have worked with Mycobacterium, Neisseria and other nasties that were drug-resistant and pan-drug-resistant during my clinical rotation for my B.S. in Medical Technology.


No, I quite understand. As I said, in this case I am sure Yvonne (and you by default) were correct, I'm just asking questions to learn as I go, in no way was it intended as a criticism, just a query.
However, I was slightly concerned that reading your post some people might think it's ok for them to stop their prescribed courses of antibiotics and I was just indicating that I don't think that would be a good idea. Or at least not without consulting their doctor first.
Your resistance point is, of course, quite valid, but it is best, when possible to entirely eradicate a population of bacteria, as in the case of my TB, than give up the course early allowing the more resistant survivors to breed and multiply, making a second course of treatment potentially harder. As it was I was 107 days in isolation, while various antibiotic mixtures and concentrations failed, before success was achieved and thankfully I survived. My Moroccan strain TB was particularly stubborn, because of it's increased resistance due to bad medical procedure here, so an English hospital(with a Portuguese expert on TB) finally saved me.
It so GOOD to be here and able to debate and joke with you!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Boobies! Boobies!


Gentlemen , really! The two points I was referring to were the crocodile and the colour of the garment.
And the crocodile had the same idea as me in wanting to bite the nasty human holding it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 122856


You do have some outstanding natural world photographs, don't you?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You do have some outstanding natural world photographs, don't you?


yea.


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gentlemen , really! The two points I was referring to were the crocodile and the colour of the garment.
> And the crocodile had the same idea as me in wanting to bite the nasty human holding it.


I seen boobies not one but two! I love the boobies!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I seen boobies not one but two! I love the boobies!


Oh goodness gracious me.
I give up.
But I must confess they are rather nice.
From a purely scientific viewpoint, of course.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh goodness gracious me.
> I give up.
> But I must confess they are rather nice.
> From a purely scientific viewpoint, of course.


everyone likes boobies!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> No, I mean just in general to help with the rescue.
> I just actually read your whole reply.
> I just wanted to help but I can't send produce. I know you have a lot going on up there these days.



Thank you for the thought, but no thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You do have some outstanding natural world photographs, don't you?



No, he's just very good at Googling. ***Yvonne turns to Jacqui and whispers behind her hand, "Too bad he doesn't expend that much energy on school work."***


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> No, he's just very good at Googling. ***Yvonne turns to Jacqui and whispers behind her hand, "Too bad he doesn't expend that much energy on school work."***


your a meanie!


----------



## Yvonne G

...well, at least you don't hate me!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> ...well, at least you don't hate me!


i hate you.


----------



## Yvonne G




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how much do adult aldabras cost?


----------



## mike taylor

20000


----------



## Yvonne G

tens of thousands. Hatchlings start at $1500.


----------



## mike taylor

So I'm just sitting here waiting on Yvonne to ship me a tortoise . I think I maybe waiting a long time . Hopefully the law changes in the next hour or so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> No, he's just very good at Googling. ***Yvonne turns to Jacqui and whispers behind her hand, "Too bad he doesn't expend that much energy on school work."***


Can you get school qualifications in Googling, or indeed ogling in the US?
Nick would have a good chance, I think.


----------



## leigti

This morning has been interesting. Today the conformer that they put in my eyesocket to hold it's shape until I get the prosthetic, fell out. I didn't panic, which surprised me a little  I called my local I doctor and she actually stopped by my house and put it back in. This is the benefit of living in a small community and knowing your eye doctor well. I get my new prosthetic next week. I just hope this thing doesn't fall out again between now and then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> This morning has been interesting. Today the conformer that they put in my eyesocket to hold it's shape until I get the prosthetic, fell out. I didn't panic, which surprised me a little  I called my local I doctor and she actually stopped by my house and put it back in. This is the benefit of living in a small community and knowing your eye doctor well. I get my new prosthetic next week. I just hope this thing doesn't fall out again between now and then.


How wonderfully understated! 
Terribly English attitude.
Mind you, my failing eyesight is a cause of great concern to me, and I whine like a baby when I have to wear my specs, which is almost always now, at least when reading, which is much of my free time.Can't imagine your situation.
I salute you!


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How wonderfully understated!
> Terribly English attitude.
> Mind you, my failing eyesight is a cause of great concern to me, and I whine like a baby when I have to wear my specs, which is almost always now, at least when reading, which is much of my free time.Can't imagine your situation.
> I salute you!


Thanks. I was surprised I didn't freak out. I've been known to do that  my vision has never been great, at least not since I was about 12 years old. I know it will be gone soon enough, but it's moving a little quicker than I would like that's for sure. I still have a little bit of vision left in the right eye although I was told this week by the doctors that there's nothing else they can do, so it is official now I guess. I will live, it's not life-threatening so I try to keep it in perspective but I admit that it truly does suck sometimes.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

my mom put my new phone in the wash and laundry thing


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my mom put my new phone in the wash and laundry thing


It's broken: on the positive side, at least your phone won't distract you from studying anymore  on the not so positive side, your phone isn't working... Oh well. That life 
Edit- I am very sorry for your loss...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> It's broken: on the positive side, at least your phone won't distract you from studying anymore  on the not so positive side, your phone isn't working... Oh well. That life
> Edit- I am very sorry for your loss...


it works just the screen is kinda messes up.


----------



## Momof4

I'm having a back spasm so I can barely walk today and in pain! I wish I had that cool machine Tortdad has!! I seriously feel 90yrs old!


----------



## Telid

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 122856


That is a neat looking frog RST - what species is it?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> it works just the screen is kinda messes up.


Turn it off right now. Take it somewhere to be fixed.


----------



## Abdulla6169

It happened with my iPhone this summer while traveling. It broke. Although I bought a new one.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Telid said:


> That is a neat looking frog RST - what species is it?


lol i don't know. i think its a toad.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> it works just the screen is kinda messes up.


Put it in a bowl of uncooked rice. take the battery out first.


----------



## leigti

Did it go through the washer and the dryer or just the washer?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Did it go through the washer and the dryer or just the washer?


both.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Put it in a bowl of uncooked rice. take the battery out first.


I'm doing that.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> both.


Oh crap. You could be SOL. My friends iPhone went through the washer and dryer also. After that the screen never worked again but everything else did. Good thing she's totally blind and didn't need the screen anyway


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> This morning has been interesting. Today the conformer that they put in my eyesocket to hold it's shape until I get the prosthetic, fell out. I didn't panic, which surprised me a little  I called my local I doctor and she actually stopped by my house and put it back in. This is the benefit of living in a small community and knowing your eye doctor well. I get my new prosthetic next week. I just hope this thing doesn't fall out again between now and then.



Better yet, let's hope the prosthetic fits better and won't fall out.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I'm having a back spasm so I can barely walk today and in pain! I wish I had that cool machine Tortdad has!! I seriously feel 90yrs old!



I hate it when that happens. Then for weeks after its better you're afraid to sneeze or twist because you feel it will happen again. Bayer Back and Body works pretty good. Doesn't take the pain away completely, but makes it more acceptable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The younger members moaning about their modern gadgets having disasters, the older members complaining about their (admittedly quite serious) physical ailments, me in the middle moaning about this and that, what a joyous bunch we are today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Put it in a bowl of uncooked rice. take the battery out first.


Don't suggest that. He'll eat it!


----------



## AZtortMom

Whew! I just planted the elephant grass a couple days ago and I have been water the poop out of them. I really hope they grow as tall as they say they do...20ft. It's going to make a great privacy barrier along the fence


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> I'm having a back spasm so I can barely walk today and in pain! I wish I had that cool machine Tortdad has!! I seriously feel 90yrs old!


It's @mike taylor that has that machine. I wish I had one too


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I hate it when that happens. Then for weeks after its better you're afraid to sneeze or twist because you feel it will happen again. Bayer Back and Body works pretty good. Doesn't take the pain away completely, but makes it more acceptable.



Thanks Yvonne. I may buy some! I'm in tears it hurts so bad! It's my sciatica, and I know I did it at workout! 

The heating pad is my BFF right now!


----------



## tortdad

So I knocked another one of my wife's projects off the list, well most of that project anyways. Our kitchen had only one light in it. When we moved in a year ago I swapped out the little light the builder put in with one of those track lights with multiple head pointing in all kinds of directions. That helped but not good enough. The light around the stove and sink was very inadequate. I came home from work last night and started wiring up 4 recessed LED can lights. 

I had to start from scratch with is something I'm never done before. I've swapped out lights and ceiling fans before but never worked anything. I had to cut the holes in the drywall, installs the 4 cans, wire each one together, install the lights, cut a hole in the ceiling of a closed so I could drill through the top of the wall and run the wire I the wall. Then I added a light switch and connected to the existing power of the house. Most of it was easy except connection it to the existing power of the house. Lucky for me @mike taylor is an electrician and he was able to walk me through it over the phone. Then wall me through it again when part of it was working and part not. Thanks again Mike, you're the man. 

Now we have lots of light in the kitchen and them LED lights will draw almost no power at all. I spent less than $200 on the whole project. 

The "kitchen light" project is not completely finish yet. Next I need to take the original light and relocate it so its centered over the bar and hang a chandler or pendant type light. It's good enough for now though. 

I can't wait to see how bright it is tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> So I knocked another one of my wife's projects off the list, well most of that project anyways. Our kitchen had only one light in it. When we moved in a year ago I swapped out the little light the builder put in with one of those track lights with multiple head pointing in all kinds of directions. That helped but not good enough. The light around the stove and sink was very inadequate. I came home from work last night and started wiring up 4 recessed LED can lights.
> 
> I had to start from scratch with is something I'm never done before. I've swapped out lights and ceiling fans before but never worked anything. I had to cut the holes in the drywall, installs the 4 cans, wire each one together, install the lights, cut a hole in the ceiling of a closed so I could drill through the top of the wall and run the wire I the wall. Then I added a light switch and connected to the existing power of the house. Most of it was easy except connection it to the existing power of the house. Lucky for me @mike taylor is an electrician and he was able to walk me through it over the phone. Then wall me through it again when part of it was working and part not. Thanks again Mike, you're the man.
> 
> Now we have lots of light in the kitchen and them LED lights will draw almost no power at all. I spent less than $200 on the whole project.
> 
> The "kitchen light" project is not completely finish yet. Next I need to take the original light and relocate it so its centered over the bar and hang a chandler or pendant type light. It's good enough for now though.
> 
> I can't wait to see how bright it is tonight.
> 
> View attachment 122893
> 
> View attachment 122894
> 
> View attachment 122895
> 
> View attachment 122896


Good job! Very nice (except the dangly electric bits)


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> Better yet, let's hope the prosthetic fits better and won't fall out.


The prosthetic will be specifically fit to me. This is just a generic piece until I get the prosthetic. The doctor said it could fall out but I was still a little surprised.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The younger members moaning about their modern gadgets having disasters, the older members complaining about their (admittedly quite serious) physical ailments, me in the middle moaning about this and that, what a joyous bunch we are today!


Who are you calling old?


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> Thanks Yvonne. I may buy some! I'm in tears it hurts so bad! It's my sciatica, and I know I did it at workout!
> 
> The heating pad is my BFF right now!


Try ice instead.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Who are you calling old?


Oops, I seem to be upsetting all the people I like on this forum today. You are younger than I, but old in comparison to Nick for example.
I better shut up before I put my foot in it again.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oops, I seem to be upsetting all the people I like on this forum today. You are younger than I, but old in comparison to Nick for example.
> I better shut up before I put my foot in it again.


Practically everybody is old compared to Nick. You could try upsetting some of the people you don't like now.   that's probably easier and more fun.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> No, Steven...they're both California desert tortoises! LOL!


One of my friend would like to adopt one of them. I will PM you later.


----------



## mike taylor

If you lived close to me I'd let you use the back fixer uper . Thats what I call it .


----------



## Momof4

leigti said:


> Try ice instead.



Ok, I will.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> everyone likes boobies!


Not true.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> No, he's just very good at Googling. ***Yvonne turns to Jacqui and whispers behind her hand, "Too bad he doesn't expend that much energy on school work."***


I agree. He would be on honor roll.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay since I qualify as old, I get to complain about body aches. Hmmm do blisters on a couple of fingers from hand cutting old grass count?


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> Okay since I qualify as old, I get to complain about body aches. Hmmm do blisters on a couple of fingers from hand cutting old grass count?


Yes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Practically everybody is old compared to Nick. You could try upsetting some of the people you don't like now.   that's probably easier and more fun.


Not sure there's anybody I don't like that much on this friendly chat forum. 
Who do you suggest?


----------



## leigti

I can't think of anybody right now, I'll let you know if someone comes to mind


----------



## mike taylor

We all don't like Newt . Thats why he hates us . Just read back he told Yvonne he hated her just today .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yes, but she kind of enticed that response. Entrapment, I would call it.
Anyway, 'Newt' was the first kind soul to welcome me to Tortoise forum and for that I will be eternally grateful.
Or possibly forever regretful.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, but she kind of enticed that response. Entrapment, I would call it.
> Anyway, 'Newt' was the first kind soul to welcome me to Tortoise forum and for that I will be eternally grateful.
> Or possibly forever regretful.



He's kind of like a fungus isn't he? He grows on you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

yeah, the slime mold.


----------



## Elohi

Can you guys take a look at this and tell me what the darker tortoise is?
http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/for/4940147661.html


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> He's kind of like a fungus isn't he? He grows on you.


Slime mold perhaps?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Slime mold perhaps?


Great minds think alike


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monica, I've got no idea.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not sure there's anybody I don't like that much on this friendly chat forum.
> Who do you suggest?


Resistance is futile. You have been assimilated.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Monica, I've got no idea.


It's shaped like a Russian...but....


----------



## Elohi

I think it s a T.T.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, but she kind of enticed that response. Entrapment, I would call it.
> Anyway, 'Newt' was the first kind soul to welcome me to Tortoise forum and for that I will be eternally grateful.
> Or possibly forever regretful.



Nick is a good kid. He's young and likes to complain so we love to pick on him; he's the resident step stool. For the most part he's polite and helpful which makes him a valued TFO member. Here in chat we goof off so don't take anything you read in her very serious. Now, back to your question. 

Be like the rest of the cool kids and help us lol on Nick. Aka newt aka newt swinger aka NickyPoo aka my personal willing boy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> It's shaped like a Russian...but....


I'm rubbish at this, but could it be a bizarre Hermann's ?


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> I think it s a T.T.


Me too


----------



## Elohi

I'm friends with someone who is a wildlife educator, who is licensed to keep them and I'm trying to figure out how to successfully talk to the owner about surrendering the T.T without scaring them off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Nick is a good kid. He's young and likes to complain so we love to pick on him; he's the resident step stool. For the most part he's polite and helpful which makes him a valued TFO member. Here in chat we goof off so don't take anything you read in her very serious. Now, back to your question.
> 
> Be like the rest of the cool kids and help us lol on Nick. Aka newt aka newt swinger aka NickyPoo aka my personal willing boy.


Figured this and I think he's not alone on here in liking to complain!
I've seen him be polite and welcoming and helpful on many an intro and help thread. 
I take very little seriously, particularly myself.
But sadly, I am not, and never will be a cool kid.
I'm a geek, or do you say nerd there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> I'm friends with someone who is a wildlife educator, who is licensed to keep them and I'm trying to figure out how to successfully talk to the owner about surrendering the T.T without scaring them off.


T.T. ?


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Figured this and I think he's not alone on here in liking to complain!
> I've seen him be polite and welcoming and helpful on many an intro and help thread.
> I take very little seriously, particularly myself.
> But sadly, I am not, and never will be a cool kid.
> I'm a geek, or do you say nerd there?


Whichever you prefer nerd/geek. All I know is you're one of us tortoise geeks now.


----------



## Elohi

Tidgy's Dad said:


> T.T. ?


Texas tortoise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Whichever you prefer nerd/geek. All I know is you're one of us tortoise geeks now.


And that is most certainly a good thing.
i think


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> Texas tortoise.


Thanks, not a great many of those in Africa and just as well really.
Like the dark colour.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> It's @mike taylor that has that machine. I wish I had one too



Sorry, I my memory isn't great!


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> So I knocked another one of my wife's projects off the list, well most of that project anyways. Our kitchen had only one light in it. When we moved in a year ago I swapped out the little light the builder put in with one of those track lights with multiple head pointing in all kinds of directions. That helped but not good enough. The light around the stove and sink was very inadequate. I came home from work last night and started wiring up 4 recessed LED can lights.
> 
> I had to start from scratch with is something I'm never done before. I've swapped out lights and ceiling fans before but never worked anything. I had to cut the holes in the drywall, installs the 4 cans, wire each one together, install the lights, cut a hole in the ceiling of a closed so I could drill through the top of the wall and run the wire I the wall. Then I added a light switch and connected to the existing power of the house. Most of it was easy except connection it to the existing power of the house. Lucky for me @mike taylor is an electrician and he was able to walk me through it over the phone. Then wall me through it again when part of it was working and part not. Thanks again Mike, you're the man.
> 
> Now we have lots of light in the kitchen and them LED lights will draw almost no power at all. I spent less than $200 on the whole project.
> 
> The "kitchen light" project is not completely finish yet. Next I need to take the original light and relocate it so its centered over the bar and hang a chandler or pendant type light. It's good enough for now though.
> 
> I can't wait to see how bright it is tonight.
> 
> View attachment 122893
> 
> View attachment 122894
> 
> View attachment 122895
> 
> View attachment 122896



Looks great!! You must have a happy wife!!


----------



## mike taylor

He forgot to tell everyone he shocked himself . Hahaha where's Newt swinger?


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> He forgot to tell everyone he shocked himself . Hahaha where's Newt swinger?


a few times, lol


----------



## Heather H

tortdad said:


> a few times, lol


Didn't you get the lecture to turn off the power


----------



## Heather H

How often do baby torts poop?


----------



## tortdad

Heather H said:


> Didn't you get the lecture to turn off the power


 I did but I had to turn it back on several times to make sure I was doing it right.


----------



## Heather H

tortdad said:


> I did but I had to turn it back on several times to make sure I was doing it right.


Oh ok


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> How often do baby torts poop?


Depends. if you put 'baby poop' in the search box it will give you lots of info from the past.
Apparently, it seems that, like growth, it can vary dramatically from tortoise to tortoise. From every day to once a week seems the usual.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Depends. if you put 'baby poop' in the search box it will give you lots of info from the past.
> Apparently, it seems that, like growth, it can vary dramatically from tortoise to tortoise. From every day to once a week seems the usual.


Thank you.


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> I did but I had to turn it back on several times to make sure I was doing it right.



This makes it much less impressive than if you had done it hot.


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> This makes it much less impressive than if you had done it hot.


I'm a sexy beast so I do everything "hot"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nighty-night tortoise lovers everywhere.
It's up the wooden hill to Bedfordshire for me.


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> Try ice instead.



This is what my daughter suggested too. Ice rather than heat.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> If you lived close to me I'd let you use the back fixer uper . Thats what I call it .



scientific term!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> This is what my daughter suggested too. Ice rather than heat.



I know I'm supposed to use ice too but I hate cold! I did ice and it felt great!!! I have been to PT to many times over the years. I also did some stretches. Thanks for thinking about me!


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Can you guys take a look at this and tell me what the darker tortoise is?
> http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/for/4940147661.html



It might (I say MIGHT) be a poorly cared for sulcata, but it's hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Texas tortoise.



No, I don't think it's a Texas tortoise. More likely a flattened sulcata suffering from MBD


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> scientific term!


My patients usually call it the zapper.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yvonne G

YIKES!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> YIKES!!!


excuse you!!!!


----------



## Elohi

I talked with the person who placed the add and it is a Texas tortoise. I gave them information to get it into legal licensed care but I don't think they are interested.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

lol i just ran into a possum, i was walking to my shed to check on my torts and i just walked into it. it just waddled off.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol i just ran into a possum, i was walking to my shed to check on my torts and i just walked into it. it just waddled off.


Possums can be very nasty. Make sure your tortoises are well protected.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Possums can be very nasty. Make sure your tortoises are well protected.


they are inside, its all good. do you have your fake eye in yet?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> they are inside, its all good. do you have your fake eye in yet?


The part that fell out today is back in. I don't get the real prosthetic I until next week.


----------



## leigti

Wow, I killed chat tonight.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Wow, I killed chat tonight.


its okay I'm here.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I had to sit in a car for 1 hour listening to my friends dad yelling about how "the homo's are going to rape all the young boys and how muslims are going to take over the U.S." I could feel my brain cells dying while in that car.


----------



## leigti

People like that make me sick. And they are not even worth trying to reason with. All you can do is be silent. Don't confuse them with the facts.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> People like that make me sick. And they are not even worth trying to reason with. All you can do is be silent. Don't confuse them with the facts.


i told him I'm Atheist and he started yelling bible crap at me.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i told him I'm Atheist and he started yelling bible crap at me.


It just shows he never actually read that Bible. I'm not much of a religious person but I do know enough to realize that people that make statements like that really have no business calling themselves Christian, or Muslim or Jewish or whatever. Because the real teachings of those religions aren't what this guy is saying. I hope your friend doesn't think this way, the same as his dad. This world is too small for hatred like that.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> It just shows he never actually read that Bible. I'm not much of a religious person but I do know enough to realize that people that make statements like that really have no business calling themselves Christian, or Muslim or Jewish or whatever. Because the real teachings of those religions aren't what this guy is saying. I hope your friend doesn't think this way, the same as his dad. This world is too small for hatred like that.


its just his dad who acts like this, my friend doesn't.


----------



## leigti

That's good.


----------



## leigti

Well good night. I've got a busy day tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning all.
Bit of a grey, miserable morning here.
Tidgy is sulking, she loves the sun.
Wifey is sleeping late and my friend Zachariah is coming over for breakfast.
Have a good day!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning! Its Sunday here and I'm awake at 5:30 am . What is wrong with me?


----------



## jaizei

Nothing (at least in that regard)


Theres too much to do to sleep away the day


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I had to sit in a car for 1 hour listening to my friends dad yelling about how "the homo's are going to rape all the young boys and how muslims are going to take over the U.S." I could feel my brain cells dying while in that car.


Homophobic and Islamophobic... The worlds full of ***holes...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Morning! Its Sunday here and I'm awake at 5:30 am . What is wrong with me?


That' silly o'clock. Go back to bed at once!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Homophobic and Islamophobic... The worlds full of ***holes...


Sadly you are right.
But, there are lots of good open-minded, tolerant folk too.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That' silly o'clock. Go back to bed at once!!


Hello! How are you today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello! How are you today?


Pretty good, all things considered.
Just giving my Tidgy her lunch. 
How's you?


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello! How are you today?


 Good day sir. I hope to find you well


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Morning! Its Sunday here and I'm awake at 5:30 am . What is wrong with me?


 I was up then too. Had the worst nights sleep starting about 2


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pretty good, all things considered.
> Just giving my Tidgy her lunch.
> How's you?


I'm good. I just have to type an essay then I'm done for the day.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Good day sir. I hope to find you well


Thanks, I'm fine


----------



## HLogic

AbdullaAli said:


> Homophobic and Islamophobic... The worlds full of ***holes...



Perhaps antipathetic is a more appropriate suffix in many instances. In recent vernacular, suffixing a term with "phobic" is an attempted reversal of the negativity suffered by the original target group; neither sentiment, in my opinion, is acceptable.


----------



## hturner

Good morning! I'm also up too early


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

HLogic said:


> Perhaps antipathetic is a more appropriate suffix in many instances. In recent vernacular, suffixing a term with "phobic" is an attempted reversal of the negativity suffered by the original target group; neither sentiment, in my opinion, is acceptable.


Good morning sir!
I don't often approve of the modern vernacular, but you are absolutely correct in your expressed sentiment.
I believe in free speech, but so much of it is based on ignorance.
How are you today?
Saw a Brazilian this morning.
Although it might have been a Moroccan in a football shirt.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> I know I'm supposed to use ice too but I hate cold! I did ice and it felt great!!! I have been to PT to many times over the years. I also did some stretches. Thanks for thinking about me!


One of the things that helps my back the most is a TENS unit. They are battery powered, and have 4 electrodes that you attach to wherever you need with sticky pads. The main unit easily clips onto your belt or in your pocket. You set it for pulses that cause mild muscle twitches, and also use it at non-detectable levels. They're WONDERFUL!!! They're not expensive at all. Your PT would surely know about them. They have helped my back spasms when nothing else did.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not sure there's anybody I don't like that much on this friendly chat forum.
> Who do you suggest?


Me. I have been told many times I am the least liked person in the form.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I think it s a T.T.


me too


----------



## Jacqui

Oh no, Yvonne is here. Must mean it is time for me to go do some more work.

*waves to Yvonne*


----------



## Yvonne G

Morning Jacqui (and all you other early morning risers). It's still too early here to go outside. The sun has yet to peek over the yard arm.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey brain what are we doing tonight? Well pinky we are going to eat then take over the world! Evil laugh!


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I had to sit in a car for 1 hour listening to my friends dad yelling about how "the homo's are going to rape all the young boys and how muslims are going to take over the U.S." I could feel my brain cells dying while in that car.


That is the dumbest thing I've ever heard! Some people are so uneducated dumbasses . I have gay friends and never have they tried to hump me or my kids .haha Muslims are a peaceful people . My best friend down the street is muslim . He is to busy building race cars to take over the world . Haha some people need to be hit in the head with a hammer . They are too stupid to waste a bullet on . Newt just jump out of the car and run!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Morning! Its Sunday here and I'm awake at 5:30 am . What is wrong with me?



Good question!


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> That is the dumbest thing I've ever heard! Some people are so uneducated dumbasses . I have gay friends and never have they tried to hump me or my kids .haha Muslims are a peaceful people . My best friend down the street is muslim . He is to busy building race cars to take over the world . Haha some people need to be hit in the head with a hammer . They are too stupid to waste a bullet on . Newt just jump out of the car and run!


I'm pretty sure Nick's friend's dad is this kind of person:


----------



## mike taylor

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm pretty sure Nick's friend's dad is this kind of person:
> View attachment 122939


Hahaha yeah!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> One of the things that helps my back the most is a TENS unit. They are battery powered, and have 4 electrodes that you attach to wherever you need with sticky pads. The main unit easily clips onto your belt or in your pocket. You set it for pulses that cause mild muscle twitches, and also use it at non-detectable levels. They're WONDERFUL!!! They're not expensive at all. Your PT would surely know about them. They have helped my back spasms when nothing else did.


Hi Moozillion. How are you today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Me. I have been told many times I am the least liked person in the form.


Really???? Is that true, or are you fishing for sympathy?
Why don't they like you?
'Cos you have to do a job as a mod?
I am curious now.
Kills cats that you know.


----------



## leigti

She's pulling your leg.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui isn't liked because she doesn't post pictures . I don't think she is a woman at all . I think she is a alien trying to learn why we keep pet reptiles .


----------



## Jacqui

*puts on mod hat* Folks keep in mind forum rules (even if joking). We are doing some skating towards that line in the sand. No illegal talk.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really???? Is that true, or are you fishing for sympathy?
> Why don't they like you?
> 'Cos you have to do a job as a mod?
> I am curious now.
> Kills cats that you know.


Usually because I am not a sheep and do not think there is just one way to do things.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> That is the dumbest thing I've ever heard! Some people are so uneducated dumbasses . I have gay friends and never have they tried to hump me or my kids .haha Muslims are a peaceful people . My best friend down the street is muslim . He is to busy building race cars to take over the world . Haha some people need to be hit in the head with a hammer . They are too stupid to waste a bullet on . Newt just jump out of the car and run!


We mustn't hit anyone on the head with hammers. or shoot them.
Stick them all on an island together somewhere (Iv'e heard Australia is nice, no, not fair on the Aussies, maybe Antarctica somewhere)
and let them happily spout nonsense at each other all day long.
Yes I know Antarctica's a continent, but they can't have it all, just an island off the coast would do.


----------



## leigti

Moozillion said:


> One of the things that helps my back the most is a TENS unit. They are battery powered, and have 4 electrodes that you attach to wherever you need with sticky pads. The main unit easily clips onto your belt or in your pocket. You set it for pulses that cause mild muscle twitches, and also use it at non-detectable levels. They're WONDERFUL!!! They're not expensive at all. Your PT would surely know about them. They have helped my back spasms when nothing else did.


Like I said, my patients call them zappers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Jacqui isn't liked because she doesn't post pictures . I don't think she is a woman at all . I think she is a alien trying to learn why we keep pet reptiles .


That was my mission! bureaucrats have doubled up again.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Jacqui isn't liked because she doesn't post pictures . I don't think she is a woman at all . I think she is a alien trying to learn why we keep pet reptiles .


Dang you figured it out!


----------



## mike taylor

My zapping unit you can hook up eight pads to zap you . Its very cool .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Usually because I am not a sheep and do not think there is just one way to do things.


I think that's a reason to like someone, not hate them.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Dang you figured it out!


I knew it! Alien!


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> She's pulling your leg.


Not on this. I have even been told many times how I am the reason the"good" members leave the forum. It is why I hide out in here, rather then sharing my experiencces on other threads.


----------



## Elohi

Dude...is there a full moon or do the solar flares get the blame for all the crazy lately?
Oh and hello  lol


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I knew it! Alien!


Now my secret is out, am I still invited for food?


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> Dude...is there a full moon or do the solar flares get the blame for all the crazy lately?
> Oh and hello  lol


I blame Nick for everything. He apparently has so much Swag that it has its own gravitational pull causing everything to go screwy.


----------



## mike taylor

Elohi said:


> Dude...is there a full moon or do the solar flares get the blame for all the crazy lately?
> Oh and hello  lol


What the hell are you talking about? Weed smoking isn't legal in Texas yet!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Dude...is there a full moon or do the solar flares get the blame for all the crazy lately?
> Oh and hello  lol


Nope. We have just been sending them all down to Texas. ;-)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Now my secret is out, am I still invited for food?


I expect it depends on what type of food your species exists on.
Moonrocks or people might cause a problem for the caterers.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I blame Nick for everything. He apparently has so much Swag that it has its own gravitational pull causing everything to go screwy.


I had not considered that option yet...


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Now my secret is out, am I still invited for food?


Sure you are . But if you're a cool looking alien you may end up as a pet alien. Haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Not on this. I have even been told many times how I am the reason the"good" members leave the forum. It is why I hide out in here, rather then sharing my experiencces on other threads.


I have read a lot of back posts and certain members past and present do, indeed, seem to think they know it all.
But surely you're big enough and tough enough to cope?
And you're a moderator.
Your advice could be crucial for some.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I blame Nick for everything. He apparently has so much Swag that it has its own gravitational pull causing everything to go screwy.


So does everyone else.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> What the hell are you talking about? Weed smoking isn't legal in Texas yet!


It's the water. Hi!


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> One of the things that helps my back the most is a TENS unit. They are battery powered, and have 4 electrodes that you attach to wherever you need with sticky pads. The main unit easily clips onto your belt or in your pocket. You set it for pulses that cause mild muscle twitches, and also use it at non-detectable levels. They're WONDERFUL!!! They're not expensive at all. Your PT would surely know about them. They have helped my back spasms when nothing else did.




Is it true that they give you abs?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> What the hell are you talking about? Weed smoking isn't legal in Texas yet!


hugs not drugs! or is it drugs not hugs?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Sure you are . But if you're a cool looking alien you may end up as a pet alien. Haha



Would you build me a nice outside enclosure with lots of plants and shade?


----------



## leigti

jaizei said:


> Is it true that they give you abs?


No, total BS.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Is it true that they give you abs?


They've pasted on my body! Not


----------



## Jacqui

Well good morning Nick and jaizei


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Would you build me a nice outside enclosure with lots of plants and shade?


Yes I would with a turtle pond.


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have read a lot of back posts and certain members past and present do, indeed, seem to think they know it all.
> But surely you're big enough and tough enough to cope?
> And you're a moderator.
> Your advice could be crucial for some.


Thats why I hangout here also. In California you have to add humidity here in Texas not so much . So what works for one will not work for everybody. Just remember this is a basically a guideline.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yes I would with a turtle pond.


With N A wood turtles or a Mata Mata?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Thats why I hangout here also. In California you have to add humidity herev in Texas not so much . So what works for one will not work for everybody. Just remember this is a basically a guideline.


I understand,but surely you can offer your alternative view on the forums?
I know I will, even if someone doesn't agree, if I have an opinion I will offer it with reasons.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> With N A wood turtles or a Mata Mata?


Whatever keeps you happy.


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I understand,but surely you can offer your alternative view on the forums?
> I know I will, even if someone doesn't agree, if I have an opinion I will offer it with reasons.


I jump in from time to time.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I understand,but surely you can offer your alternative view on the forums?
> I know I will, even if someone doesn't agree, if I have an opinion I will offer it with reasons.



Yeah, if you want to join the axis of evil with Jacqui and I. We can fight against the "good guys" and drive all the knowledgeable experts from the forum together.


----------



## AmRoKo

Yes, offering your opinion, or experience can very well put you in deep water with certain very loud individuals.


----------



## AmRoKo

Newts story reminds me how my sister normally tries to yell and screech her athiest views at me every now and then. I really don't understand what her deal is sometimes, I don't even have to say anything. I guess she just can't stand that I very much enjoy my belief system and it makes me happy. But I'm sure many have been in this boat, where someone close no matter what you are, has a problem with you in some way or another.


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 122908


Nick has a dimple on his chinny chin chin!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> Nick has a dimple on his chinny chin chin!


i hate you.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 122952


i don't get it.


----------



## puffy137

AmRoKo said:


> Newts story reminds me how my sister normally tries to yell and screech her athiest views at me every now and then. I really don't understand what her deal is sometimes, I don't even have to say anything. I guess she just can't stand that I very much enjoy my belief system and it makes me happy. But I'm sure many have been in this boat, where someone close no matter what you are, has a problem with you in some way or another.


I believe to get along socially its best never to discuss politics or religion , both can get you a bloody nose!


----------



## Elohi

puffy137 said:


> I believe to get along socially its best never to discuss politics or religion , both can get you a bloody nose!


And vaccines, diet, and education choices can also be doozies. People can be really uptight about their views lol.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> And vaccines, diet, and education choices can also be doozies. People can be really uptight about their views lol.


the dude that made the claims hat vaccines cause autism faked all his data...


----------



## leigti

AmRoKo said:


> Yes, offering your opinion, or experience can very well put you in deep water with certain very loud individuals.


I have made that mistake once or twice. Got in a huge debate with a popular and knowledgeable member. At the end I think we agreed to disagree. We didn't convince each other of a darn thing  but that's okay.


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> Thats why I hangout here also. In California you have to add humidity here in Texas not so much . So what works for one will not work for everybody. Just remember this is a basically a guideline.


I think that is the most difficult part for new people. I know when I came to this forum I knew less than nothing. I had read a lot of stuff on the Internet, lots of books, talk to the pet stores. All I got was conflicting information. It took me a while to realize this was the best place to get the right information. And even within this for him there are different ideas and opinions which is fine. 
But it also takes a while to realize that there is no one way to do something. And that you have to take the information and make it work for your specific situation. Sometimes I feel sorry for the brand-new people on here, because I was in that boat once and it really wasn't much fun. I didn't realize how little I knew. And I still don't know much.


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> I believe to get along socially its best never to discuss politics or religion , both can get you a bloody nose!


You're right Puffy. I would know, because when I say something controversial, I feel like I'm in exile. 
Some of the statements I've made are quite normal in the States, like:
-I support gay rights and gay marriage
Or 
-Charlie Hebdo exercised his freedom of speech and did nothing wrong

Oh well, I must remember that most people here are conservative... *sigh*


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> IKR?
> This is the evilest thing I've seen yet:


i watched that last night! do you also watch TYT?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i watched that last night! do you also watch TYT?


Yeah I do...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Yeah I do...


awesome!


----------



## leigti

AbdullaAli said:


> You're right Puffy. I would know, because when I say something controversial, I feel like I'm in exile.
> Some of the statements I've made are quite normal in the States, like:
> -I support gay rights and gay marriage
> Or
> -Charlie Hebdo exercised his freedom of speech and did nothing wrong
> 
> Oh well, I must remember that most people here are conservative... *sigh*


Not necessarily. Some are some aren't.


----------



## leigti

I think because we are not supposed to discuss religion or politics on the forum, people don't necessarily state their views in detail. And both of those topics require a real discussion rather than just a quick little blips on a screen. So we just have to give quick, basic answers to things. Never delve too deep. And I do agree that it is true when they say don't discuss religion or politics with friends, you may not be friends by the time you're done. Although I am pretty lucky, my friends and I are able to discuss those topics without it getting personal. Usually


----------



## Abdulla6169

Found this cool:




It shows the way hairstyles changed from the 1900s to today. 
Edit- in Iran.


----------



## Abdulla6169

So.... I killed the chat


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> So.... I killed the chat


I'm here.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the dude that made the claims hat vaccines cause autism faked all his data...


People who are part of the anti-vaccination movement should listen to me:
Remember that time you got polio? 
*No*, since you're parents got you ****ing vaccinated.


----------



## leigti

AbdullaAli said:


> People who are part of the anti-vaccination movement should listen to me:
> Remember that time you got polio?
> *No*, since you're parents got you ****ing vaccinated.


So true, so true.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I knew it! Alien!



You say that like it is a bad word.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the dude that made the claims hat vaccines cause autism faked all his data...


That is true, but somehow many people just don't want to believe it. And no matter what you say they can't be convinced.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> That is true, but somehow many people just don't want to believe it. And no matter what you say they can't be convinced.


i think we should just kill all the ignorant stupid people. then the world would be better place!


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I think because we are not supposed to discuss religion or politics on the forum, people don't necessarily state their views in detail. And both of those topics require a real discussion rather than just a quick little blips on a screen. So we just have to give quick, basic answers to things. Never delve too deep. And I do agree that it is true when they say don't discuss religion or politics with friends, you may not be friends by the time you're done. Although I am pretty lucky, my friends and I are able to discuss those topics without it getting personal. Usually


well said


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> well said


Jacqui can i be a moderator?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i think we should just kill all the ignorant stupid people. then the world would be better place!


who is to judge? Also Nick, killing people is against the law...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> who is to judge? Also Nick, killing people is against the law...


i was kidding...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> You say that like it is a bad word.


Dear alien, 
We kill each other because we look different and have different beliefs. Humans are probably going to eradicate the human race before your other alien friends arrive.
Sincerely, 
The sane minority.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i think we should just kill all the ignorant stupid people. then the world would be better place!



So anyone with less than a 3.0GPA? 

Or did you have some other criteria in mind.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> So anyone with less than a 3.0GPA?
> 
> Or did you have some other criteria in mind.


never mind.


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> Dear alien,
> We kill each other because we look different and have different beliefs. Humans are probably going to eradicate the human race before your other alien friends arrive.
> Sincerely,
> The sane minority.



'Sanity' is relative.


----------



## mike taylor

You guys in Houston are missing out on good food . Food truck party downtown!


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> 'Sanity' is relative.


If you deny climate change then your insane, unless your compared to a gorilla, then you are very very sane... ... But you're right, what is sanity? Maybe it's all in our mind, just a matter of perspective. .


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> If you deny climate change then your insane, unless your compared to a gorilla, then you are very very sane... ... But you're right, what is sanity? Maybe it's all in our mind, just a matter of perspective. .



It really makes you question whether those that claim to hold certain beliefs actually do, or if they are using the issue as a platform.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i think we should just kill all the ignorant stupid people. then the world would be better place!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 122965


Hey Ken! How are ya?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Ken! How are ya?


I'd say I'm alright, but I'm half left like most folks. LOL. 
Really, we're well. I miss our midday for you, late night for me, chats we had. I'm happy to read you are doing well in your studies. And your pictures always fascinate me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey! It's late and a school night for you, right? Tests for the week, followed by spring break the following week, right?


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 122969


thats a bad word.


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats a bad word.


*eye roll*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Yeah, if you want to join the axis of evil with Jacqui and I. We can fight against the "good guys" and drive all the knowledgeable experts from the forum together.



Don't really want to join an axis of anything, I'll stay strictly neutral, whilst offering my opinion on any particular subject on a case by case basis. I'll fight when necessary, but I'd rather not. Isn't it good to have knowledgeable experts on the forum, even if they have a
certain intractability?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AmRoKo said:


> Yes, offering your opinion, or experience can very well put you in deep water with certain very loud individuals.


Deep water? What can they possibly do to you? Call you names? So what?


----------



## hturner

I already love all of you.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hturner said:


> I already love all of you.


love you too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AmRoKo said:


> Newts story reminds me how my sister normally tries to yell and screech her athiest views at me every now and then. I really don't understand what her deal is sometimes, I don't even have to say anything. I guess she just can't stand that I very much enjoy my belief system and it makes me happy. But I'm sure many have been in this boat, where someone close no matter what you are, has a problem with you in some way or another.


People here try to convert me occasionally, but only out of kindness and liking for me (I hope), to save me from Hell. I'm unshakeable, but consider this a compliment and am flattered. It's never been a problem.


----------



## hturner

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> love you too.



Yay!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> And vaccines, diet, and education choices can also be doozies. People can be really uptight about their views lol.


It seems it's not even okay to give your opinion about tortoises.


----------



## hturner




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hturner said:


> Yay!


just kidding, you mean nothing to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I have made that mistake once or twice. Got in a huge debate with a popular and knowledgeable member. At the end I think we agreed to disagree. We didn't convince each other of a darn thing  but that's okay.


I think that's happened to me once already.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't really want to join an axis of anything, I'll stay strictly neutral, whilst offering my opinion on any particular subject on a case by case basis. I'll fight when necessary, but I'd rather not. Isn't it good to have knowledgeable experts on the forum, even if they have a
> certain intractability?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> You're right Puffy. I would know, because when I say something controversial, I feel like I'm in exile.
> Some of the statements I've made are quite normal in the States, like:
> -I support gay rights and gay marriage
> Or
> -Charlie Hebdo exercised his freedom of speech and did nothing wrong
> 
> Oh well, I must remember that most people here are conservative... *sigh*


It's difficult here in Morocco too, but people are tolerant, they just can't understand your point of view. It's fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

hturner said:


> I already love all of you.


And I love your tortoise.
Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> just kidding, you mean nothing to me.


Well at least it's not 'I hate you'. That's positive response from you.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's difficult here in Morocco too, but people are tolerant, they just can't understand your point of view. It's fine.


evil conservative.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


I think I'll choose option A, please.
Is Game of Thrones any good?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> evil conservative.


And I've been saying how nice you are!!!!
I would be hurt if I could be bothered.
I still love you.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I've been saying how nice you are!!!!
> I would be hurt if I could be bothered.
> I still love you.


an old man i don't know is telling me that he loves me.


----------



## mike taylor

Run! Run Newt run! He's going to try giving you candy next! Don't take it run!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Run! Run Newt run! He's going to try giving you candy next! Don't take it run!


No, I won't. My wife has eaten all the sweets anyway.
I just love everybody until I have a good reason not to.
Love life.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I won't. My wife has eaten all the sweets anyway.
> I just love everybody until I have a good reason not to.
> Love life.


ewwwwwwwww!


----------



## AmRoKo

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 122969



Love that pic @AZtortMom


----------



## Momof4

@mike taylor your being summoned in the adoption section!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I won't, Love


I've got a van I'll let you borrow. Newt would you post the picture?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got a van I'll let you borrow. Newt would you post the picture?


----------



## hturner

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I'll choose option A, please.
> Is Game of Thrones any good?


I'm obsessed with game of thrones! Worth a watch


----------



## AmRoKo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 122972



How did you find my van?


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 122972



That is creepy!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got a van I'll let you borrow. Newt would you post the picture?


Thanks, but I don't drive. I hate cars. Live in a city of 9,600 streets and only 10 on the outskirts are available for cars.
Get my rubbish taken away every morning by donkey. Wonderful.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hturner said:


> I'm obsessed with game of thrones! Worth a watch


i love game of thrones! it has boobies.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, but I don't drive. I hate cars. Live in a city of 9,600 streets and only 10 on the outskirts are available for cars.
> Get my rubbish taken away every morning by donkey. Wonderful.


thats really cool!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> That is creepy!!!


Very!


----------



## AmRoKo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i love game of thrones! it has boobies.



And wieners, don't forget wieners.


----------



## AZtortMom

AmRoKo said:


> Love that pic @AZtortMom


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AmRoKo said:


> And wieners, don't forget wieners.


lol.


----------



## AZtortMom

AmRoKo said:


> And wieners, don't forget wieners.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> That is creepy!!!


The picture goes back awhile with Newt and I. There, that increases the creepiness factor for ya. LOL.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The picture goes back awhile with Newt and I. There, that increases the creepiness factor for ya. LOL.


cowboy wanted me to come to his house


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, but I don't drive. I hate cars. Live in a city of 9,600 streets and only 10 on the outskirts are available for cars.
> Get my rubbish taken away every morning by donkey. Wonderful.



Would love to see pics of the area you live in!!


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cowboy wanted me to come to his house



I dare you!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> I dare you!!


what do you dare to do?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats really cool!


It's a wonderful place, you'd love it here.


----------



## Momof4

Since my back is out my husband has been taking the RF's in/out for me and he says things like...

Did you know they liked their heads pet? Yes, I do.

Do they bite? No

Why did the male bite the other? Because he is a horny devil! 
I can't say what his come back answer to that was. 

He has others with the guinea pigs too. It is funny to me. I'm definitely the sole provider for my pets.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Would love to see pics of the area you live in!!


Bit dark now, but I'll try something tomorrow, maybe.
Don't have a camera, only this laptop and it's a bit difficult to wander round taking photos, but I'll have go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Since my back is out my husband has been taking the RF's in/out for me and he says things like...
> 
> Did you know they liked their heads pet? Yes, I do.
> 
> Do they bite? No
> 
> Why did the male bite the other? Because he is a horny devil!
> I can't say what his come back answer to that was.
> 
> He has others with the guinea pigs too. It is funny to me. I'm definitely the sole provider for my pets.


Well at least he's showing some interest.
My wife's pretty good with Tidgy, though there is a little tortoise envy sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hey everybody, I've got a 'Well-Known Member'


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hey everybody, I've got a 'Well-Known Member'


congrats.


----------



## taza

AbdullaAli said:


> Found this cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shows the way hairstyles changed from the 1900s to today.
> Edit- in Iran.


I liked the 1930's look


----------



## taza

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I'll choose option A, please.
> Is Game of Thrones any good?


Game of thrones is awesome!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

taza said:


> Game of thrones is awesome!


Thanks all, I must check it out.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks all, I must check it out.


Take it easy  *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

*takes a look around*


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks all, I must check it out.



3 weeks til the next season, so you should start binging now.


----------



## Jacqui

... goes back out to paint some more...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> 3 weeks til the next season, so you should start binging now.


'binging' ?
Ok . Bing bing bing bing bing.....
How does this help.


----------



## AZtortMom

jaizei said:


> 3 weeks til the next season, so you should start binging now.


*bing*


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> ... goes back out to paint some more...


*goes back out and moves more watering hoses*


----------



## hturner

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i love game of thrones! it has boobies.


Who doesn't like boobies!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hturner said:


> Who doesn't like boobies!


i know!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

puffy137 said:


> I believe to get along socially its best never to discuss politics or religion , both can get you a bloody nose!



and banned from the thread!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i know!!!!!


oh good grief, we're not starting all that again are we?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> oh good grief, we're not starting all that again are we?


boobies!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> boobies!
> View attachment 122984


Gotta admit, I quite like that.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gotta admit, I quite like that.


the snake or the boobises!??!


----------



## jaizei




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


>


lol!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

but the poor snake could have been injured


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi Moozillion. How are you today?


I'm quite well, thanks!
We had company all weekend- a dear old friend from New Zealand was in the San Francisco for a conference and managed to zip over to New Orleans to see us! I hadn't seen him in 17 years. He also brought. Colleague from work too. So my hubby and I spent the weekend taking them all around N.O. to festivals, restaurants and jazz venues etc. We just now got in from taking them to the airport. It was a great time, but we old fogies are worn out!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Moozillion said:


> I'm quite well, thanks!
> We had company all weekend- a dear old friend from New Zealand was in the San Francisco for a conference and managed to zip over to New Orleans to see us! I hadn't seen him in 17 years. He also brought. Colleague from work too. So my hubby and I spent the weekend taking them all around N.O. to festivals, restaurants and jazz venues etc. We just now got in from taking them to the airport. It was a great time, but we old fogies are worn out!


thats longer than i have been alive!


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> Is it true that they give you abs?


No!!! That is hog wash!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Moozillion said:


> No!!! That is hog wash!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 122989


That's one clean pig


----------



## Moozillion

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 122989


HAHAHAHAH!!!!
LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## smarch

Hey guys, I probably wont be on much for a while... I know i shouldnt be online while at work, but i mean i was still really cranking out work while being on here a little during the days because it lowered my stress level. Well anyways i guess since i kept the internet open in the background all day the network picked up on the fact that i was using the site and its now blocked by network administrator for "web communications" ... meanwhile the new kid who i already hate spends literally all day on facebook not even trying to hide it... so i'm really frustrated over that, spring depression isnt helping the situation, and i just overall am mad at life. 
Anyhow I'm ok i promise.
I'll try to keep in check on my phone often when i'm at home or in breaks at school or life, i just know i wont be as active as i was for a little while at least.
Anyone who wants to contact me at any point can, if i'm not here for a while my facebook email to find me is [email protected] (dont make fun of me that was made 8 years ago lol) ... i think my privacy settings let people find me. If not I'm sure everyone here as an email... was that needed to sign up? Anyways thats [email protected] and since thats my school email i am always checked in on it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the snake or the boobises!??!


All three!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All three!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Serves the silly girl right.
Just hope the snake was ok afterwards.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm quite well, thanks!
> We had company all weekend- a dear old friend from New Zealand was in the San Francisco for a conference and managed to zip over to New Orleans to see us! I hadn't seen him in 17 years. He also brought. Colleague from work too. So my hubby and I spent the weekend taking them all around N.O. to festivals, restaurants and jazz venues etc. We just now got in from taking them to the airport. It was a great time, but we old fogies are worn out!


Sounds great, I plan to visit N.O. one day. I've heard many good things.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats longer than i have been alive!


Young whippersnapper.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Hey guys, I probably wont be on much for a while... I know i shouldnt be online while at work, but i mean i was still really cranking out work while being on here a little during the days because it lowered my stress level. Well anyways i guess since i kept the internet open in the background all day the network picked up on the fact that i was using the site and its now blocked by network administrator for "web communications" ... meanwhile the new kid who i already hate spends literally all day on facebook not even trying to hide it... so i'm really frustrated over that, spring depression isnt helping the situation, and i just overall am mad at life.
> Anyhow I'm ok i promise.
> I'll try to keep in check on my phone often when i'm at home or in breaks at school or life, i just know i wont be as active as i was for a little while at least.
> Anyone who wants to contact me at any point can, if i'm not here for a while my facebook email to find me is [email protected] (dont make fun of me that was made 8 years ago lol) ... i think my privacy settings let people find me. If not I'm sure everyone here as an email... was that needed to sign up? Anyways thats [email protected] and since thats my school email i am always checked in on it.


Oh smarch, just as I was getting to know you!
Wot meanies they are. 
Spring is supposed to make you happy, not depressed. Stay cool.
Speak to you soon, I hope


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh smarch, just as I was getting to know you!
> Wot meanies they are.
> Spring is supposed to make you happy, not depressed. Stay cool.
> Speak to you soon, I hope


My seasonal depression has always kicked in in the spring since as long as I can remember. I think it had something to do with high school and saying goodbye to upperclassman friends graduating. Not to mention upcoming is a year since the day my ex just flat out left, and while now I see that as more something to celebrate I'm sure subconsciously it'll bring me down too. 
I hope to still be around, but I didn't want to worry you guys if I just vanished.


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> My seasonal depression has always kicked in in the spring since as long as I can remember. I think it had something to do with high school and saying goodbye to upperclassman friends graduating. Not to mention upcoming is a year since the day my ex just flat out left, and while now I see that as more something to celebrate I'm sure subconsciously it'll bring me down too.
> I hope to still be around, but I didn't want to worry you guys if I just vanished.



Do not vanish or we'll track you down


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Do not vanish or we'll track you down


Not really called tracking down seeing as I shared my info


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Do not vanish or we'll track you down


we will track you down and cut off your toes!


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Hey guys, I probably wont be on much for a while... I know i shouldnt be online while at work, but i mean i was still really cranking out work while being on here a little during the days because it lowered my stress level. Well anyways i guess since i kept the internet open in the background all day the network picked up on the fact that i was using the site and its now blocked by network administrator for "web communications" ... meanwhile the new kid who i already hate spends literally all day on facebook not even trying to hide it... so i'm really frustrated over that, spring depression isnt helping the situation, and i just overall am mad at life.
> Anyhow I'm ok i promise.
> I'll try to keep in check on my phone often when i'm at home or in breaks at school or life, i just know i wont be as active as i was for a little while at least.
> Anyone who wants to contact me at any point can, if i'm not here for a while my facebook email to find me is [email protected] (dont make fun of me that was made 8 years ago lol) ... i think my privacy settings let people find me. If not I'm sure everyone here as an email... was that needed to sign up? Anyways thats [email protected] and since thats my school email i am always checked in on it.



I was wondering what was up! You will be missed and please check in!


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> we will track you down and cut off your toes!


But I need my toes I run! Can you take a leg instead? At least then I could get a prosthetic runner, can't be nimble without toes!


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> But I need my toes I run! Can you take a leg instead? At least then I could get a prosthetic runner, can't be nimble without toes!


Google hobbling


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> But I need my toes I run! Can you take a leg instead? At least then I could get a prosthetic runner, can't be nimble without toes!


okay fine. an entire human leg will sell for a lot more on the black market.


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> I was wondering what was up! You will be missed and please check in!


I'm going to try to make it habit to check in every lunch break and every night, because it's literally been killing me that I'll be on less


----------



## Momof4

Any clue what this is? I think Nick asked a while back.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Any clue what this is? I think Nick asked a while back.
> View attachment 122994


yea i did ask about that!


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> Google hobbling



Better yet, watch Misery.


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


> Better yet, watch Misery.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Any clue what this is? I think Nick asked a while back.
> View attachment 122994


Tis a leaf.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tis a leaf.


I concur. A leaf.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello TFO. 

Good evening!! 

Happy Monday here!! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Hello TFO.
> 
> Good evening!!
> 
> Happy Monday here!! !


your in the future again!?!?!!?


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> Better yet, watch Misery.


Love that movie


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone see my new profile pic?


----------



## AmRoKo

Why is it, when I have a good long amount of time to relax, I end up choosing to play highly stressful games like dark souls? Do I enjoy the massive beatings that the giant mushroom monsters give my oh so lonely character of misery and despair? Such is life that is dark souls.


----------



## AmRoKo

tortdad said:


> Love that movie



That is a fantastically dark movie, indeed.


----------



## AmRoKo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> anyone see my new profile pic?



Yes, your picture is adorable.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AmRoKo said:


> Yes, your picture is adorable.


thanks.


----------



## mike taylor

Way better than your face Newt . Yes that is one green leaf . As for the red tailed boa constrictor I hope it popped an implant . I no like fake boobies . I like real ones .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Way better than your face Newt . Yes that is one green leaf . As for the red tailed boa constrictor I hope it popped an implant . I no like fake boobies . I like real ones .


all natural.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Hello TFO.
> 
> Good evening!!
> 
> Happy Monday here!! !


Yes, all a bit confusing. It's 2 am Monday here.
Good morning!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> anyone see my new profile pic?


Nice beard!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> all natural.
> View attachment 123004


Man boobs! Really, really horrifying.
Much worse than 'Misery'.


----------



## mike taylor

Newt thats just nasty! You should be banned from chat for a week .


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not so sure Mike. I had to see this...


----------



## smarch

Spiders in Nanks enclosure won't hurt him right? We don't have toxic spiders here or anything, I just found a little one in our bathroom and know my sister squishes them and I'm friendly to all critters as long as they don't hurt me, so scooped up the little guy plopped him in the loft where the plants are in Nanks enclosure, figure in the least he'll eat little flies that may pop up. I know people go hunting for those pill bugs or whatever else people call them to eat other pesky bugs, anyone tried spiders?


----------



## smarch

That one time I had a dorm room last week. It was exciting to have a place of my own at school, I kinda miss it already...
And yes of course teddy came, I have no shame when it comes to him lol.


----------



## mike taylor

Ken did I post that or send it to you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Ken did I post that or send it to you?


You called my attention to me being called out in a different thread where she was being offered as a turtle I had to have. 
Hey, “The Last Man on Earth" is on Fox at 9:00 pm tonight. Watch it. Please........


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey, “The Last Man on Earth" is on Fox at 9:00 pm tonight. Watch it. Please........


Help keep Phil and Carol employed ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not so sure Mike. I had to see this...
> View attachment 123010


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, but I don't drive. I hate cars. Live in a city of 9,600 streets and only 10 on the outskirts are available for cars.
> Get my rubbish taken away every morning by donkey. Wonderful.


I would love living in a town like that.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

cannibalism is so underrated.


----------



## leigti

smarch said:


> But I need my toes I run! Can you take a leg instead? At least then I could get a prosthetic runner, can't be nimble without toes!


You won't be very nimble with a prosthetic either


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> anyone see my new profile pic?


I can't tell what it is here on my phone. What is it?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I can't tell what it is here on my phone. What is it?


a sulcata eating a bean leaf


----------



## leigti

Oh okay. I remember that picture from a couple days ago. Very cute.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Spiders in Nanks enclosure won't hurt him right? We don't have toxic spiders here or anything, I just found a little one in our bathroom and know my sister squishes them and I'm friendly to all critters as long as they don't hurt me, so scooped up the little guy plopped him in the loft where the plants are in Nanks enclosure, figure in the least he'll eat little flies that may pop up. I know people go hunting for those pill bugs or whatever else people call them to eat other pesky bugs, anyone tried spiders?


Ordinary spiders are no bother at all.
The only problem could be a remote possibility that Nank could eat the spidey.


----------



## Elohi

I am thoroughly confused as to why there is a thread split in two places and a crap ton of it has disappeared. I'm too tired to care.


----------



## leigti

Elohi said:


> I am thoroughly confused as to why there is a thread split in two places and a crap ton of it has disappeared. I'm too tired to care.


Which one is it? The moderators are probably editing it.


----------



## Elohi

The humid vs dry thread. It's confusing as all get out. Stuff I read is now gone and now it's two threads instead of one. One is in off topic and the other is in sulcata tortoises.


----------



## puffy137

jaizei said:


>


yukk that woman has a disgustingly white tongue,


----------



## leigti

Elohi said:


> The humid vs dry thread. It's confusing as all get out. Stuff I read is now gone and now it's two threads instead of one. One is in off topic and the other is in sulcata tortoises.


That thread just plain sucks, and I just told them so. Actually I jumped on one of the members because of things that she said that just made things more confusing. I think the thread should just be closed. It's way past the point of any sort of debate. So I'm sure my part will be delayed it out soon  that's okay. I know sometimes threads get divided when the moderators are trying to fix them. I'm not sure how it works. Sometimes there is the same exact thing on three different areas. It's all above my head.


----------



## Momof4

leigti said:


> That thread just plain sucks, and I just told them so. Actually I jumped on one of the members because of things that she said that just made things more confusing. I think the thread should just be closed. It's way past the point of any sort of debate. So I'm sure my part will be delayed it out soon  that's okay. I know sometimes threads get divided when the moderators are trying to fix them. I'm not sure how it works. Sometimes there is the same exact thing on three different areas. It's all above my head.


Good for you for speaking your mind!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hello my tortoise people.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, fellow tortoise person.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> The humid vs dry thread. It's confusing as all get out. Stuff I read is now gone and now it's two threads instead of one. One is in off topic and the other is in sulcata tortoises.


Just read the Sulcata half.
fascinating, though not sure who to believe. Got a bit nasty in places.
Had to have my say though, so weighed in with an opinion of my own.
So am expecting to be attacked shortly. Be interesting to see by whom.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just read the Sulcata half.
> fascinating, though not sure who to believe. Got a bit nasty in places.
> Had to have my say though, so weighed in with an opinion of my own.
> So am expecting to be attacked shortly. Be interesting to see by whom.


I totally lost my temper on that one. So I'm sure I will get the feedback from somebody soon. One certain person, I'm sure you know who, just sets me off every time. I usually don't say anything but times like this I do, I probably shouldn't have though and will probably regret it eventually but I don't right now.


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> Good for you for speaking your mind!!!


It wasn't very diplomatic of me I know, but when the threads start going like that it just drives me insane.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> I totally lost my temper on that one. So I'm sure I will get the feedback from somebody soon. One certain person, I'm sure you know who, just sets me off every time. I usually don't say anything but times like this I do, I probably shouldn't have though and will probably regret it eventually but I don't right now.


whats going on?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats going on?


One of the threads just irritated the crap out of me. That's all. And then I decided to go and say something to the person who was irritating me the most. Please don't follow my example Nick.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> One of the threads just irritated the crap out of me. That's all. And then I decided to go and say something to the person who was irritating me the most. Please don't follow my example Nick.


what did you say?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i had a really strange dream last night, its still freaking me out.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what did you say?


Oh, you know…… Look it up if you want to.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Oh, you know…… Look it up if you want to.


wheres the thread? whats the name?


----------



## leigti

Humid versus dry. I think it is now into sections that I don't quite understand. Look in the sulcata a section and the off topic section I am going to try to get some sleep now, big day tomorrow. I'll check and see what damage I did tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I totally lost my temper on that one. So I'm sure I will get the feedback from somebody soon. One certain person, I'm sure you know who, just sets me off every time. I usually don't say anything but times like this I do, I probably shouldn't have though and will probably regret it eventually but I don't right now.


it is good to speak your mind sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just read the other half , so time to dig a deeper hole for myself.


----------



## Killerrookie

Anyone have any tips for falling a sleep?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Anyone have any tips for falling a sleep?


Count sheep.
I'm off to do it now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Humid versus dry. I think it is now into sections that I don't quite understand. Look in the sulcata a section and the off topic section I am going to try to get some sleep now, big day tomorrow. I'll check and see what damage I did tomorrow morning.


Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Killerrookie said:


> Anyone have any tips for falling a sleep?


who needs sleep when you have swag?


----------



## Killerrookie

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs sleep when you have swag?


 I like to sleep tho!!!! I have tons of swag yo.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Killerrookie said:


> I like to sleep tho!!!! I have tons of swag yo.


only cool kids with swag stay past there bed times.


----------



## Killerrookie

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> only cool kids with swag stay past there bed times.


Yea but I have to wake up in 4 hours to go to school and I don't want to go all sleepy and grumpy


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Killerrookie said:


> Yea but I have to wake up in 4 hours to go to school and I don't want to go all sleepy and grumpy


your profile says your 45. aren't you a little old to be in school?


----------



## Killerrookie

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> your profile says your 45. aren't you a little old to be in school?


I'm actually 16


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

im bored so I'm eating butter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Yea but I have to wake up in 4 hours to go to school and I don't want to go all sleepy and grumpy


It's 7am here and I'm just going to bed now. Can I have some swag and am I a cool kid?
I have to get up before I've gone to bed.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Killerrookie said:


> I'm actually 16


why did you say 45?


----------



## Killerrookie

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im bored so I'm eating butter.


That's not normal.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's 7am here and I'm just going to bed now. Can I have some swag and am I a cool kid?
> I have to get up before I've gone to bed.


your cool! you get all the swag!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Killerrookie said:


> That's not normal.


don't judge how i live my life.


----------



## Killerrookie

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why did you say 45?


I didn't!! I was making an account and a it let me put was my email and password and stuff. Never mention my age ):


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Killerrookie said:


> I didn't!! I was making an account and a it let me put was my email and password and stuff. Never mention my age ):


haha! what specie of tort do you have?


----------



## Killerrookie

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> haha! what specie of tort do you have?


Red Foots,Sulcatas,Leopards, and soon I'll get a Burmese Mountain Tortoise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Red Foots,Sulcatas,Leopards, and soon I'll get a Burmese Mountain Tortoise.


Wow! i don't even know what a Burmese mountain tortoise is and I've been to Burma.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow! i don't even know what a Burmese mountain tortoise is and I've been to Burma.


Haha they are so cool!!! I just love the way they look and stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Haha they are so cool!!! I just love the way they look and stuff.


You must post a picture as soon as you get the tortoise.
I will google it tomorrow.
Night-night.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning!


----------



## HLogic

Killerrookie said:


> I didn't!! I was making an account and a it let me put was my email and password and stuff. Never mention my age ):



The default birthdate is 01/01/1970. If you don't change it you will be 45. Next year it will default to 46.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning tortoise lovers.
I think I managed to survive last night, so here I am.
Nice to be back.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning all.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning all.


 -lifting coffee cup and nodding hello-
Haven't had enough coffee yet to talk, or function really.
Mostly just reading. That humid vs dry split post is a cluster **** if I ever saw one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> -lifting coffee cup and nodding hello-
> Haven't had enough coffee yet to talk, or function really.
> Mostly just reading. That humid vs dry split post is a cluster **** if I ever saw one.


I found it quite stimulating. i won't repeat what I said, but it's all interesting stuff.


----------



## Jacqui

hturner said:


> Who doesn't like boobies!


ME!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> ME!


why not?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> -lifting coffee cup and nodding hello-


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why not?


Because I think too many folks fail to look beyond the breasts. Because if I posted pictures showing just that amount of penis, it would get me in hot water. Are two reasons enough or do I need to give more?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why not?


Did you also not notice how the men all complain about the man boobies, so I guess even they do not always like them either.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Did you also not notice how the men all complain about the man boobies, so I guess even they do not always like them either.


Men have fat groupings, women have glands. Huge difference.
Newt will no need to look all that up…


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Men have fat groupings, women have glands. Huge difference.
> Newt will no need to look all that up…


About like the turtle and tortoise thing in my opinion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning!


Morning, how are you today?


----------



## tortdad

Morning peeps.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning. Rainy, blustery day here. Possible T-storms later.


----------



## Jacqui

*takes off the b word hat*

Hi guys! Good morning TFO!


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> *takes off the b word hat*
> 
> Hi guys! Good morning TFO!


 But it's a sexy hat


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> But it's a sexy hat


Perhaps, but I hate when I wear it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning. Rainy, blustery day here. Possible T-storms later.


----------



## Jacqui

A bit cooler here today and a chance of rain.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning, everyone! Ready for another day of turtling?


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> Good morning!


You seem bright and cheerful this morning.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning, everyone! Ready for another day of turtling?


Do we really have a choice?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yesterday Ava was whining for a third feeding. I told her we all had to make sacrifices and she needed to focus on not being one of them. The poor bucket of rocks, she had no idea what I was suggesting.


----------



## Yvonne G

It was very windy here last night. I looked out the window this a.m. and everything is covered with the seed pods off the mimosa trees. Gad, I hate those things. Now there will be little mimosa seedlings popping up all over the property!


----------



## Yvonne G

Anybody ever use their wet/dry shop vac to vacuum out water? I need to siphon out the 600 gallon water trough/turtle pond, and a hose takes too long. I was thinking of vacuuming it out with the shop vac. Will I get electrocuted?


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yesterday Ava was whining for a third feeding. I told her we all had to make sacrifices and she needed to focus on not being one of them. The poor bucket of rocks, she had no idea what I was suggesting.



And here I've been keeping my rocks in boxes. Might have to try this bucket things though, the handle alone must make handling them so much easier.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Anybody ever use their wet/dry shop vac to vacuum out water? I need to siphon out the 600 gallon water trough/turtle pond, and a hose takes too long. I was thinking of vacuuming it out with the shop vac. Will I get electrocuted?



Nope, it'll work but you'll probably have to empty the bucket out quite a few times.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> the handle alone must make handling them so much easier.


The four legs makes it the easiest, sorta.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Nope, it'll work but you'll probably have to empty the bucket out quite a few times.



I was wondering if it would work without having it attached to the bottom. I have a wire chair I was thinking of sitting it on with no bottom, just the motor part. Or does it need the bottom part to create the suction?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I need to siphon out the 600 gallon water trough/turtle pond, and a hose takes too long.


With something like 200gallons of tropical tanks in the house, and Karen diligently doing at least 50% weekly water changes, she has mastered the garden hose syphon method. And the roses do enjoy the gravel filter water.


----------



## Momof4

Still flat on my back. I'm missing my daughter's leadership breakfast at school but daddy is there. 

I think I have to resort to calling the Dr. Oh, my cramps are getting the best of me as well! Sorry if it's TMI!

Not a good way to start the day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Still flat on my back. I'm missing my daughter's leadership breakfast at school but daddy is there.
> Not a good way to start the day.


But are you able to watch TV ?


----------



## Yvonne G

So sorry, Kathy. It's no fun having back spasms. This seems to be lasting a little longer than normal, no?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning, everyone! Ready for another day of turtling?


Yep. 
And tortoising .tortoiseing? of course.
Tidgy's having lunch. 
And peeing, a lot.


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Still flat on my back. I'm missing my daughter's leadership breakfast at school but daddy is there.
> 
> I think I have to resort to calling the Dr. Oh, my cramps are getting the best of me as well! Sorry if it's TMI!
> 
> Not a good way to start the day.


Hope you feel better


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I was wondering if it would work without having it attached to the bottom. I have a wire chair I was thinking of sitting it on with no bottom, just the motor part. Or does it need the bottom part to create the suction?



It needs the bottom to create the vacuum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Still flat on my back. I'm missing my daughter's leadership breakfast at school but daddy is there.
> 
> I think I have to resort to calling the Dr. Oh, my cramps are getting the best of me as well! Sorry if it's TMI!
> 
> Not a good way to start the day.


Miskina (Darija for you poor thing, feminine.
Hope things get better soon.


----------



## HLogic

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Men have fat groupings, women have glands. Huge difference.
> Newt will no need to look all that up…



Ken, there isn't as much difference as you may think. I could get biologically accurate but I'll leave that to the "I wanna know more" crowd.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

HLogic said:


> Ken, there isn't much difference.


Ummmmm, there is to me...just keeping it real. I need not research at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

HLogic said:


> Ken, there isn't as much difference as you may think. I could get biologically accurate but I'll leave that to the "I wanna know more" crowd.


I know the biology.
But I just like to look at them. From a purely scientific perspective, of course.
(women's, not those horrible man-boobs)


----------



## HLogic

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know the biology.
> But I just like to look at them. From a purely scientific perspective, of course.
> (women's, not those horrible man-boobs)



No argument there, sir! Even as a biologist, my purely scientific perspective appreciation of the definitive mammalian characteristics is shared with you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just like to look at them horrible man-boobs)


I've posted this a couple times, but I'm not so sure you were hangin with us cool kids then...


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, how are you today?


Fine, thanks! After 3 days of running our visitors all over the local sights (plus they were staying at our house) everything suddenly seems oddly quiet!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've posted this a couple times, but I'm not so sure you were hangin with us cool kids then...
> View attachment 123042


is that you?


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> You seem bright and cheerful this morning.


Yes! As my hand continues to recover from the surgery, I can do more. I can finally now text and keyboard with relative comfort (as long as I don't use the thumb).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> is that you?


Check the “What do you look like?" thread...


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Still flat on my back. I'm missing my daughter's leadership breakfast at school but daddy is there.
> 
> I think I have to resort to calling the Dr. Oh, my cramps are getting the best of me as well! Sorry if it's TMI!
> 
> Not a good way to start the day.


So sorry you're having such trouble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Check the “What do you look like?" thread...


Did, just kidding.


----------



## HLogic

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've posted this a couple times, but I'm not so sure you were hangin with us cool kids then...
> View attachment 123042



As attractive as that may be, I still prefer the female bikini fashions more.


----------



## Heather H

Hi


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've posted this a couple times, but I'm not so sure you were hangin with us cool kids then...
> View attachment 123042


That always makes me grin!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> That always makes me grin!!!


it makes me feel slightly ill.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

HLogic said:


> As attractive as that may be, I still prefer the female bikini fashions more.


Rather!


----------



## Heather H

I just wonder what his bikini bottom looks like?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heather H said:


> I just wonder what his bikini bottom looks like?


Not even gonna ask “why?" !


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Anybody ever use their wet/dry shop vac to vacuum out water? I need to siphon out the 600 gallon water trough/turtle pond, and a hose takes too long. I was thinking of vacuuming it out with the shop vac. Will I get electrocuted?





Momof4 said:


> Still flat on my back. I'm missing my daughter's leadership breakfast at school but daddy is there.
> 
> I think I have to resort to calling the Dr. Oh, my cramps are getting the best of me as well! Sorry if it's TMI!
> 
> Not a good way to start the day.


What a lousy start to the week. Sounds like a zdr is in order.


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not even gonna ask “why?" !


Why not?


----------



## HLogic

Heather H said:


> I just wonder what his bikini bottom looks like?



Please, oh please! Do NOT go there!!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But are you able to watch TV ?



I do keep the tv on while resting and icing. I get up and stretch too. I get these spasms about every year. It just takes time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heather H said:


> Why not?


I just vomited alittle…


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Yes! As my hand continues to recover from the surgery, I can do more. I can finally now text and keyboard with relative comfort (as long as I don't use the thumb).



That is great news!! Glad your surgery was successful!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> I do keep the tv on while resting and icing. I get up and stretch too. I get these spasms about every year. It just takes time.


We've got one in our bedroom as well as one in the main room.


----------



## Heather H

Lol you guys are funny. In college we made bikinis out of plastic wrap. It was funny how the guys were so shy but the girls just went with it.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've posted this a couple times, but I'm not so sure you were hangin with us cool kids then...
> View attachment 123042



This pic always cracks me up!!


----------



## Heather H

Ok it's noon time to get out of bed. Lol


----------



## Momof4

This was on my FB. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=425334090957655


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And yet I don't do The Facebook...(I'm not responsible enough!)


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And yet I don't do The Facebook...(I'm not responsible enough!)



So you can't view it?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll try. I just figured the Facebook extension would stop me from being able to.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A window came up saying I entered an invalid email address. Best part was, I entered no email address.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Newt, this is for you. Real life.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Lol you guys are funny. In college we made bikinis out of plastic wrap. It was funny how the guys were so shy but the girls just went with it.


Don't think I would have been shy.
I would have been helping with the fittings.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

HLogic said:


> Please, oh please! Do NOT go there!!


And you don't go at all.
We need science sometimes, and though I am a scientist, torts are not really my area.


----------



## puffy137

Science is the new religion !!!! oh whoops , sorry not supposed to mention the unmentionable . See you lovely people later !!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning. Rainy, blustery day here. Possible T-storms later.


The weather guessers said not a thing about hail ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey, “The Last Man on Earth" is on Fox at 9:00 pm tonight. Watch it. Please........


Did anyone watch?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did anyone watch?


I don't like watching Fox (even If it's not news). Sorry Ken. 


 
I don't think we even have that show here. Oh well...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did anyone watch?


This show sounds funny though... Is it that good?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We enjoy it. Actually look forward to it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did anyone watch?


Can't here.


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We enjoy it. Actually look forward to it.



Sorry, it's not a cartoon so I don't get to watch it. My little ones monopolize the TV and by the time we put them to bed I'm too tired to watch tv. Like you, I get up really early so I don't stay up watching tv. My wife will stay up until 2 am catching up on all her shows. Daddy enjoys his sleep too much. 

I may watch 3 shows a week that are "my shows"


----------



## Yvonne G

Heather H said:


> I just wonder what his bikini bottom looks like?



*OH PLEASE!!!! DON'T GIVE HIM ANY REASON TO LOOK UP MORE PICTURES!!!!*


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> *OH PLEASE!!!! DON'T GIVE HIM ANY REASON TO LOOK UP MORE PICTURES!!!!*


 To late, I'm already searching lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

THIS IS WEIRD:


----------



## jaizei

The video from inside the mall looks like just like it was from a movie. (@1:40)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Why did I just post that?


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Why did I just post that?


 Because you wanted us to see what you looked like


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> The video from inside the mall looks like just like it was from a movie. (@1:40)


This link is "unsupported" for some reason... Can you fix it, friend?


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Because you wanted us to see what you looked like


I HATE YOU. I WONT TALK TO YOU!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Just kidding, I'm not Nickypoo


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> I HATE YOU. I WONT TALK TO YOU!!!


You just did. You know you like me!


----------



## mike taylor

Every time I check in I find something that makes me run away . Thanks Heather .


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> You just did. You know you like me!


LOL, we're friends. I just wanted to kid around a bit...


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Every time I check in I find something that makes me run away . Thanks Heather .


It's kinda my fault. I do that to people (sometimes).


----------



## Abdulla6169

Wow. I killed the chat.


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> THIS IS WEIRD:
> View attachment 123073



That is just not right!!! Do you think that tattoo artist even tried to stop him???

Wait, is that Sharpie? Maybe his friend did it when he was passed out!


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> That is just not right!!! Do you think that tattoo artist even tried to stop him???
> 
> Wait, is that Sharpie? Maybe his friend did it when he was passed out!


Thats a good one! I'm going to draw that on the next person that passes out at my house . Then set out my tattoo gun .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Thats a good one! I'm going to draw that on the next person that passes out at my house . Then set out my tattoo gun .



That would be classic!!


----------



## Momof4

Well, my husband made me an appt with his acupuncturist today at 2pm for my back. 
I hate needles but I'm willing to try it once! 
I'm so nervous!!


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> THIS IS WEIRD:
> View attachment 123073



Oh, MY!!!!


----------



## Elohi

Lol. I needed a good chuckle and this thread provided. Thanks.


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Every time I check in I find something that makes me run away . Thanks Heather .


you are so very welcome. any time


----------



## mike taylor

It's ok as long as the photo doesn't pop up I'm good .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Well, my husband made me an appt with his acupuncturist today at 2pm for my back.
> I hate needles but I'm willing to try it once!
> I'm so nervous!!


You could get a tattoo done at the same time!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You could get a tattoo done at the same time!



I will never get another tattoo!! It hurt to much!! Of course, I was hungover borderline alcohol poisoning. so that might have been part of the problem. 

The acupuncture was a piece of cake!!! I had 12 needles but only felt about half of them! No pain at all! 
She hooked up two electrodes to a needle and it barely pulsates. Then I got a massage. 

I'm going back Wednesday. Has anyone ever tried it? If you have thought about it, I would give it go!


----------



## Jacqui

so it helped?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> so it helped?



It feels better and I'm not walking as funny. It should take a few treatments to find out. 
It's not magic but I feel better not popping pills. 

My husband has used it for his back , knee and tennis elbow. It has taken away his pain.


----------



## mike taylor

Never tried it . I don't like people touching me . So I'm not going to be first in line for a massage .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


hey nick


----------



## Momof4

What's wrong Nick? Your quoting yourself? Bad day?


----------



## mike taylor

What's up Newt Swinger? I'll talk to you . How was school? Did you find yourself a hot chick? (Sorry forgot hot chicks are in Texas ) see how I started that fight Newt? Sit back and enjoy the ride!


----------



## mike taylor

Well I thought that would get people talking! Who'da thunk it!


----------



## mike taylor

Well Mike I guess you made all the ladies mad? ????????????? Besides the ones in Texas hahaha!


----------



## mike taylor

Well I know Ken is plaging Mr. Mom ........ Where is everybody?


----------



## mike taylor

Damn Mike you ran off Newt!


----------



## mike taylor

Maybe he thinks he's a chick too!


----------



## mike taylor

Maybe just maybe he does!


----------



## mike taylor

Well Mike time to watch gas monkey garage .


----------



## Momof4

You fired up Mike?


----------



## mike taylor

Trying to get you guys fired up .


----------



## Momof4

I'm sure your buddy is doing homework or hiking?


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Trying to get you guys fired up .


----------



## jaizei

Just be thankful I only post a small fraction of the things that pop into my head.


----------



## jaizei

It'd probably get weird up in here.


----------



## mike taylor

I don't see how he would see any animals on a hike . If I seen him walking my way I'd run away!


----------



## mike taylor

jaizei said:


>


You know I've never seen star wars . I tried but just couldn't get into it .


----------



## mike taylor

jaizei said:


> Just be thankful I only post a small fraction of the things that pop into my head.


Me too! I would be kicked right off here .


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> I'm sure your buddy is doing homework or hiking?


My buddy? ?? I don't like him!


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Me too! I would be kicked right off here .



You should just do what I do and PM all the overflow, not appropriate for public, things to Jacqui.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> What's up Newt Swinger? I'll talk to you . How was school? Did you find yourself a hot chick? (Sorry forgot hot chicks are in Texas ) see how I started that fight Newt? Sit back and enjoy the ride!


i have to disagree with you mike. where i live there is some fine ***.


----------



## mike taylor

I wouldn't know I'm a Texas man . I have a hot chick from Texas .


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> It'd probably get weird up in here.



We like weird!!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> My buddy? ?? I don't like him!



Deep down you do!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Well Mike time to watch gas monkey garage .


Crikey Mike, you seem terribly lonely. All that talking to yourself. You could open a thread just for you.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Deep down you do!


Rumors everybody rumors!


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey Mike, you seem terribly lonely. All that talking to yourself. You could open a thread just for you.


But I'd only get my own feedback .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> But I'd only get my own feedback .


Maybe, but I'd probably read it. I read everything else on here.
Might be a quite interesting project
And we could open another thread to talk about you.


----------



## mike taylor

But I only dish it out .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> You know I've never seen star wars . I tried but just couldn't get into it .


Two words Mike, cough syrup…


----------



## AmRoKo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have to disagree with you mike. where i live there is some fine ***.



I imagine you must be talking about the men there, Mr. taste the rainbow.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AmRoKo said:


> I imagine you must be talking about the men there, Mr. taste the rainbow.


lol. no i aint about that life.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Two words Mike, cough syrup…


I don't get it . Are you saying fall asleep? Thats what I did without cough syrup .


----------



## mike taylor

AmRoKo said:


> I imagine you must be talking about the men there, Mr. taste the rainbow.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Jacqui

Having fun talking to yourself Mike?


----------



## mike taylor

Why yes I am .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Having fun talking to yourself Mike?


i think you should ban mike. he's a meanie.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i forgot to tell you tortoise people. my parents said i couldn't save two russian tortoises but my bother is going to take me to get them.


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening all


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Why yes I am .


One way to have intelligent conversation. ;-)


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Evening all



*smiles and waves*


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i forgot to tell you tortoise people. my parents said i couldn't save two russian tortoises but my bother is going to take me to get them.



So how will that work?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Evening all


Yo yo yo yo! Word up girl? See, I can get all hip with the 911 !


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i think you should ban mike. he's a meanie.



Let me think about that a minute... hmmm no way.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Look what I just found.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> So how will that work?


i think i will rescue them and send them to a someone here who wants them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Those are such fun pets!!!! Are you gonna keep it?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i think i will rescue them and send them to a someone here who wants them.


Ah ok


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Those are such fun pets!!!! Are you gonna keep it?


its immoral to take things out of the wild.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yo yo yo yo! Word up girl? See, I can get all hip with the 911 !


?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Look what I just found.
> View attachment 123139
> View attachment 123140


Nice centipede.
careful, some of them bite.
Are you going to eat it?


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Those are such fun pets!!!! Are you gonna keep it?


Bugs stay outside!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice centipede.
> careful, some of them bite.
> Are you going to eat it?


no.


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Look what I just found.
> View attachment 123139
> View attachment 123140


Did that just come out of your nostrils?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Did that just come out of your nostrils?


please drink drain cleaner.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yo yo yo yo! Word up girl? See, I can get all hip with the 911 !


What? English please .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Did that just come out of your nostrils?



*snickers*


...no Nick not the candy bar


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ?


Just trying my hand at showing I may be older, but I'm still hip and trendy.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> please drink drain cleaner.



NICK!! No


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> NICK!! No



But he said 'please'


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> NICK!! No


why can't i tell people to drink drain cleaner?


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yo yo yo yo! Word up girl? See, I can get all hip with the 911 !


Isn't it supposed to be 411?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why can't i tell people to drink drain cleaner?


This from somebody who wants to be a mod?


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yo yo yo yo! Word up girl? See, I can get all hip with the 911 !



Reminds me of an older gentleman I used to work with. After working with a bunch of younger guys, he picked up all kind of idiosyncrasies.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Some advice please. I'm making chicken gravy but lack enough chicken fat to make it proper like. Will using clean bacon grease instead with the chicken broth work? I'm looking for taste info here. I know it'll serve the desired purpose, but what do you think on the flavor side?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> This from somebody who wants to be a mod?


okay. mike please don't drink drain cleaner.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no.


I once ate one, sans head a village near Kanchaniburi, I think it was, anyway somewhere in Thailand.
It was very crunchy and ok, but not very nice.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> This from somebody who wants to be a mod?


Don't you need a 5.0 to be a mod?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just trying my hand at showing I may be older, but I'm still hip and trendy.


Not sure it's working


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Don't you need a 5.0 to be a mod?


okay! you really should drink bleach!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not sure it's working


its not woking.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *smiles and waves*


Hi Jacqui


----------



## leigti

leigti said:


> Isn't it supposed to be 411?


I mean, I have literally minutes of experience hearing people talk like that. So I am certain that I am right


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yo yo yo yo! Word up girl? See, I can get all hip with the 911 !


Hi Ken


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Some advice please. I'm making chicken gravy but lack enough chicken fat to make it proper like. Will using clean bacon grease instead with the chicken broth work? I'm looking for taste info here. I know it'll serve the desired purpose, but what do you think on the flavor side?


You should know. Bacon's good in anything.


----------



## mike taylor

leigti said:


> I mean, I have literally minutes of experience hearing people talk like that. So I am certain that I am right


You're right he's wrong . The woman is always right .


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> okay! you really should drink bleach!


Its a good thing I got one under the hood of my truck! A 5.0 that is .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its not woking.


I have a friend who lives In Woking.
His name's Dennis.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have a friend who lives In Woking.
> His name's Dennis.


WORKING!!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey newt thats why you need a 5.0 . Woking?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Hey newt thats why you need a 5.0 . Woking?


I HATE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Some advice please. I'm making chicken gravy but lack enough chicken fat to make it proper like. Will using clean bacon grease instead with the chicken broth work? I'm looking for taste info here. I know it'll serve the desired purpose, but what do you think on the flavor side?


bacon grease adds great flavor to chicken.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> okay! you really should drink bleach!



Now I have to step in.

Mike please drink either drain cleaner *or *bleach. Drinking both could create toxic fumes that endanger your wife and kids.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> okay! you really should drink bleach!



Nick! *shakes head in disgust*


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Now I have to step in.
> 
> Mike please drink either drain cleaner *or *bleach. Drinking both could create toxic fumes that endanger your wife and kids.


Do not encourage him please.


----------



## mike taylor

You must be tired Ken! Chickem?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Now I have to step in.
> 
> Mike please drink either drain cleaner *or *bleach. Drinking both could create toxic fumes that endanger your wife and kids.


you always have to think about the safety of others when drinking bleach and drain cleaner.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> You're right he's wrong . The woman is always right .


A smart man who stays out of the dog house.


----------



## mike taylor

Newt it's safety! 5.0 Nevertheless you fixed it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> You must be tired Ken! Chickem?


It's possible he meant it.
Chickem is a type of casserole made with chicken and cream of mushroom soup.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Newt it's safety! 5.0


i hate you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> Its a good thing I got one under the hood of my truck! A 5.0 that is .


I was wondering. GPAs only go to 4.0.


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's possible he meant it.
> Chickem is a type of casserole made with chicken and cream of mushroom soup.


Didn't know that . Good to know .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> You must be tired Ken! Chickem?


Thanks Nike. I went back and read my post.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tomorrow night we'll be having raisin balls and pasta!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tomorrow night we'll be having raisin balls and pasta!


which are?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tomorrow night we'll be having raisin balls and pasta!


I didn't know raisins had balls
Someone had to say it


----------



## mike taylor

You are very welcome Kim!


----------



## leigti

Well I had the appointment to get my prosthetic eye today. It should be done by tomorrow afternoon, he needs to paint it to look like the other one. They use the same stuff the dentist does to take a mold, that was very creepy and uncomfortable! They are working on getting just the right fit, shave it down and trim it etc. I was even able to put it in and take it out a couple times. Without throwing up  it will take a while to get used to it, that's for sure.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> You are very welcome Kim!


Do you know something we do not?


----------



## Jacqui

I know it is most likely not your thing Ken, but have you gone to the Japanese Gardens in Portland?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Well I had the appointment to get my prosthetic eye today. It should be done by tomorrow afternoon, he needs to paint it to look like the other one. They use the same stuff the dentist does to take a mold, that was very creepy and uncomfortable! They are working on getting just the right fit, shave it down and trim it etc. I was even able to put it in and take it out a couple times. Without throwing up  it will take a while to get used to it, that's for sure.


I never thought of that before. painting it to be the same as the other one. Good luck


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Well I had the appointment to get my prosthetic eye today. It should be done by tomorrow afternoon, he needs to paint it to look like the other one. They use the same stuff the dentist does to take a mold, that was very creepy and uncomfortable! They are working on getting just the right fit, shave it down and trim it etc. I was even able to put it in and take it out a couple times. Without throwing up  it will take a while to get used to it, that's for sure.


That sounds good. I know you were worried about taking it in and out by yourself.


----------



## jaizei

leigti said:


> Well I had the appointment to get my prosthetic eye today. It should be done by tomorrow afternoon, he needs to paint it to look like the other one. They use the same stuff the dentist does to take a mold, that was very creepy and uncomfortable! They are working on getting just the right fit, shave it down and trim it etc. I was even able to put it in and take it out a couple times. Without throwing up  it will take a while to get used to it, that's for sure.



I remember watching the process years ago on "How it's made". Seemed interesting..


----------



## mike taylor

jaizei said:


> I remember watching the process years ago on "How it's made". Seemed interesting..


I like that show


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I know it is most likely not your thing Ken, but have you gone to the Japanese Gardens in Portland?


Yes we have. Ready for this one Jacqui? One thing I've passed down to my boy is the love and practice of bonsai. He's more willing to take risks though with his trees than I am.


----------



## mike taylor

You should post pictures of your trees Ken .


----------



## mike taylor

We are talking about the little trees from Karate Kid aren't we?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> We are talking about the little trees from Karate Kid aren't we?


Yes.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes we have. Ready for this one Jacqui? One thing I've passed down to my boy is the love and practice of bonsai. He's more willing to take risks though with his trees than I am.


Is it as neat as it sounds?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes.
> View attachment 123146


 sweet!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes.
> View attachment 123146


Beautiful little trees.
When I first went to my wife's house, she had a bonsai, but sadly it was already dead, just a bunch of twigs. She thought it was supposed to look like that. I know they do look a bit like this sometimes, but this was very dead, despite every effort to provide resuscitation.
Always wanted one, yours are lovely.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We would so go back in May...wink, wink, nudge, nudge...
Wisteria


Trident Maple


Azalea


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That last post is the Japanese garden collection.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Crap! I'm in one of those pictures.
When the wisteria are in bloom it's truly something to see. Most of mine are in the ground increasing their trunk girth and being trained.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Crap! I'm in one of those pictures.


LOL! I was just about to say, I spy a cowboy ken!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That last post is the Japanese garden collection.


Thanks for sharing.
A glorious collection of plants.
And a cowboy


----------



## Elohi

Those bonsai's are freaking fantastic, btw.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll take some pictures tomorrow of the ones here at the house.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Beautiful little trees.
> .
> Always wanted one, yours are lovely.



Me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night folks.
Must get some kip.
This forum is taking over my life and I'm not sleeping enough.
My wife and tortoise are suffering from forum-envy, the wife can't get on the computer and Tidgy isn't getting the love and attention she deserves. 
See you tomorrow.
Enjoy the chat.


----------



## Elohi

Don't you just.... love when the perfect mate for your tortoise, in my case, Beans, pops up for sale and you don't have the $ to make it happen? -sigh- 
I mean I "could" make it happen but not as quickly as I'm sure he'd like to sell. :0/


----------



## leigti

Would he take payments?


----------



## Elohi

I haven't asked yet. I may ask him tomorrow morning. She is a beautiful specimen.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We would so go back in May...wink, wink, nudge, nudge...
> Wisteria
> View attachment 123147
> 
> Trident Maple
> View attachment 123148
> 
> Azalea
> View attachment 123149
> 
> View attachment 123150


ew. is that you?


----------



## leigti

Elohi said:


> I haven't asked yet. I may ask him tomorrow morning. She is a beautiful specimen.


Worth a try, won't know until you ask. Was it advertised here on the forum? Don't worry I'm not going to buy it


----------



## Elohi

leigti said:


> Worth a try, won't know until you ask. Was it advertised here on the forum? Don't worry I'm not going to buy it


No, it was on fb. He's got some absolutely stunning tortoises.


----------



## leigti

Oh, I don't have Facebook. And if you don't have an account you can't look at it either. Good luck, I hope you get it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning peeps


----------



## Maggie Cummings

leigti said:


> Well I had the appointment to get my prosthetic eye today. It should be done by tomorrow afternoon, he needs to paint it to look like the other one. They use the same stuff the dentist does to take a mold, that was very creepy and uncomfortable! They are working on getting just the right fit, shave it down and trim it etc. I was even able to put it in and take it out a couple times. Without throwing up  it will take a while to get used to it, that's for sure.


Post a pix when you get it in....


----------



## smarch

So I've been talking to a girl online for a little while now, and she lives in RI! It may turn out to be nothing but this could be the start of something new!! <3 you're the only ones I've told.


----------



## Jacqui

*fingers crossed* Maybe soon it will be time for a visit...


----------



## Jacqui

Morning all. We have had rain off and on all night, so no painting for me today.


----------



## leigti

maggie3fan said:


> Post a pix when you get it in....


No way am I posting a picture of me. I would scare everybody off this forum. I'll take a picture of the artificial eye by itself though


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> So I've been talking to a girl online for a little while now, and she lives in RI! It may turn out to be nothing but this could be the start of something new!! <3 you're the only ones I've told.



Umm, are you cheating us? That explains your absence here!!


----------



## Momof4

leigti said:


> No way am I posting a picture of me. I would scare everybody off this forum. I'll take a picture of the artificial eye by itself though



Good luck!!! You're going to feel so much better with two beautiful eyes! 
We don't judge, share a pic if you feel comfortable enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> So I've been talking to a girl online for a little while now, and she lives in RI! It may turn out to be nothing but this could be the start of something new!! <3 you're the only ones I've told.


RI. Your girl lives in a Respiratory Infection?
Seriously, hope it works out for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Morning all. We have had rain off and on all night, so no painting for me today.


Raining here too, for 5 days!
Not right for this time of year.
Poor Tidgy. Her UVB is not the same as good, healthy sunshine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> No way am I posting a picture of me. I would scare everybody off this forum. I'll take a picture of the artificial eye by itself though


I would genuinely be interested in seeing it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Some advice please. I'm making chicken gravy but lack enough chicken fat to make it proper like. Will using clean bacon grease instead with the chicken broth work? I'm looking for taste info here. I know it'll serve the desired purpose, but what do you think on the flavor side?



I would add a little butter instead of bacon fat. The bacon will give it the wrong flavor.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I would add a little butter instead of bacon fat. The bacon will give it the wrong flavor.


Dinner was simply fantastic! Heck, I could be called, “The Galloping Gourmet" LOL.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning all! It's a bit cold here this a.m. I've been wearing shorts and sleeveless for the past week, but today I also have on a sweat shirt. Br-r-r-r

There's a bit of a breeze out.

A couple days ago I went to Tractor Supply and bought two of the biggest non-tip food dishes they sell. I also bought a bag of Alfalfa/orchard grass pellets. I put the pellets in the dishes and gave them to the Aldabran tortoises. SO sat there and ate and ate, but he didn't eat it all gone. And now they just leave it alone. I thought I was going to have a handy supplement food for them, but I guess they don't like it. Well, back to Mazuri.


----------



## Momof4

Last night on the way home from practice my husband asked my 5th grader if "he wanted to know where babies come from?" 
My son giggled and said "no, I will learn it at school." 

I can't even believe it's that time already!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> My son giggled and said "no, I will learn it at school."


From teachers or friends, he'll get the low down!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I would add a little butter instead of bacon fat. The bacon will give it the wrong flavor.



My grandma always used bacon fat to make her country gravy. I can't perfect it, but it was flour, fat and salt and pepper.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I used the bacon fat, flour and about 2 cups of the chicken broth. It was wonderful. And we've got leftovers as well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Dinner was simply fantastic! Heck, I could be called, “The Galloping Gourmet" LOL.


Showing your age a bit here, Ken


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Showing your age a bit here, Ken


A joke for my peers!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> *fingers crossed* Maybe soon it will be time for a visit...


I hope so! She's currently staying on Long Island right now though because she fell off her horse and broke her leg so she was staying with her mum until it heals.


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> Umm, are you cheating us? That explains your absence here!!


Not cheating, just sharing my love. I'd never cheat on you guys!


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> RI. Your girl lives in a Respiratory Infection?
> Seriously, hope it works out for you.


Haha that's like people saying they went to the University of Rhode Island (URI) it confuses me!


----------



## Yvonne G

I use milk for my country gravy - pan drippings, flour, salt and pepper then milk.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I use milk for my country gravy - pan drippings, flour, salt and pepper then milk.



I wonder if my grandma used milk? 
It was long ago that I watched her.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> My grandma always used bacon fat to make her country gravy. I can't perfect it, but it was flour, fat and salt and pepper.



Mine too. Also fried the chicken in bacon grease. Fried taters too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I  food!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I  food!


One look at my body and you will see I love food. Lots of it. Too bad I dislike exercise the same amount.


----------



## Jacqui

Aww wish you could see my Piper, one of my Chi dogs, sleeping hugging one of the black cats.


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> I wonder if my grandma used milk?
> It was long ago that I watched her.


i bet yes she did.


----------



## Heather H

ok so i want to go back to bed. but i can't .  anyone want to take an 8 year old for a few days


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> So I've been talking to a girl online for a little while now, and she lives in RI! It may turn out to be nothing but this could be the start of something new!! <3 you're the only ones I've told.


Hey! I'm glad your life's going great!!! ! Good Luck. I hope it all goes out the way you want it to be. Just be careful meeting people online. We hope to see you online more often.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I love cheese. Any variety, but particularly English.
And bacon. Difficult getting English cheese and bacon here.
But otherwise I'd rather spend my time doing other things than eating.
Sometimes I feel faint and wifey reminds me I haven't eaten for three days.


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> ok so i want to go back to bed. but i can't .  anyone want to take an 8 year old for a few days



I'll take the 8 yr old!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey Ken can you post the link to the thread Tom was talking about?


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> i bet yes she did.


Mine did when she had it, but when times were tough it was without. Much better with a little milk.


----------



## mike taylor

Isn't it ok to say anything you want as long as you start with with all due respect? So if we was to say .... With all due respect put up or shut up! Would that make it ok? It worked pretty good on Talladega Nights.


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Hey Ken can you post the link to the thread Tom was talking about?


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Personal-promotion.67030/


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love cheese. Any variety, but particularly English.
> And bacon. Difficult getting English cheese and bacon here.
> But otherwise I'd rather spend my time doing other things than eating.
> Sometimes I feel faint and wifey reminds me I haven't eaten for three days.


I love cheese, especially ones with a bit of bite to them. It is my favorite snack.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Isn't it ok to say anything you want as long as you start with with all due respect? So if we was to say .... With all due respect put up or shut up! Would that make it ok? It worked pretty good on Talladega Nights.


Some people would seem to think that way, but to me you can put sugar on to a pile of crap and it is still crap.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I  food!


Just read the Personal Promotion thread.
I am so terribly sorry I had not read it before. You should bump it (again).
I am deeply honoured to be on the same forum and actually having had the privilege of talking and even receiving a like or too from such a great guy.
I am humbled and grateful for this.
You're so great.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Personal-promotion.67030/


Thank you Abdulla. I just had a good smile session from reading it again. It's been awhile. And then the members that have moved on was sad to see…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just read the Personal Promotion thread.
> I am so terribly sorry I had not read it before. You should bump it (again).
> I am deeply honoured to be on the same forum and actually having had the privilege of talking and even receiving a like or too from such a great guy.
> I am humbled and grateful for this.
> You're so great.


Still smiling. And folks say I'm good for a laugh…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Still smiling. And folks say I'm good for a laugh…


I think you are. Good bunch of people here generally.


----------



## Heather H

when was the last time I thanked you guys and said how much I love this forum  
I love this forum
Thank you guys for all of your help, for the laughs you give me, and for just being here. You guys are great


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well shucks you two. We're all kinda attached to you as well…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well shucks you two. We're all kinda attached to you as well…


Kind of shows how easy we are, huh?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I think I'm gonna cry!
Very emotional now.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well shucks you two. We're all kinda attached to you as well…



We are?? When did we all agree on that?  (kidding) ;-)


----------



## Jacqui

*hands Adam a kleenex*


----------



## Jacqui

Now ya done gone a did it Ken. You made a grown man cry.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kind of shows how easy we are, huh?



Speak for yourself. I for one am not easy.


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> We are?? When did we all agree on that?  (kidding) ;-)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was speaking of us…


----------



## Heather H

question? do any of you shop for tortoise food at the salad bar? I'm going to whole foods later and thought I would get Charlies food from the salad bar so I can pick through things? he is itty bitty and I waste a lot of greens from him. 
good or bad idea?


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I was speaking of us…
> View attachment 123222


ahhh i love when people mix species


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heather H said:


> ahhh i love when people mix species


----------



## jaizei

Heather H said:


> ahhh i love when people mix species



How else will we get the perfect hybrid?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Rodeo, (the cat) pretty much raised Ava, (the dog). Best part, Rodeo is a male and Ava a female. Oh yeah, and the cat and dog part…


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> question? do any of you shop for tortoise food at the salad bar? I'm going to whole foods later and thought I would get Charlies food from the salad bar so I can pick through things? he is itty bitty and I waste a lot of greens from him.
> good or bad idea?


I do not, but then I have lots of tortoises and go through bags of food a day. I see nothing wrong with it and it could be a smart move.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heather, I don't feed store bought so I'm no help. We've had dandelion and other good weeds growing all winter here. Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> *hands Adam a kleenex*


Don't have kleenex here.. We have 'Tempo' about 20 cents a pack, in your money.
But thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> question? do any of you shop for tortoise food at the salad bar? I'm going to whole foods later and thought I would get Charlies food from the salad bar so I can pick through things? he is itty bitty and I waste a lot of greens from him.
> good or bad idea?


Salad bar? The Moroccans would laugh til their beards fell off.
It's cooked meat stalls all the way here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's cooked meat stalls all the way here.


Yummm!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yummm!


Yeah, it is.
Once you've got used to the camel heads hanging on hooks and the ram's testicle kebabs, sheep lungs etc it's all pretty yummy.


----------



## Jacqui

I prefer what I was taught to call "roach coaches" myself. Have not had camel meat yet.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, it is.
> Once you've got used to the camel heads hanging on hooks and the ram's testicle kebabs, sheep lungs etc it's all pretty yummy.


ok think i'm gonna puke. thank you for the visual. I used to live in Saudi. good and bad times


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heather, I don't feed store bought so I'm no help. We've had dandelion and other good weeds growing all winter here. Sorry.


i have no choice  I would prefer not to .


----------



## Heather H

ok going to whole foods anyone need anything ?


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> question? do any of you shop for tortoise food at the salad bar? I'm going to whole foods later and thought I would get Charlies food from the salad bar so I can pick through things? he is itty bitty and I waste a lot of greens from him.
> good or bad idea?


I think it is a good idea now while he is small. Depending on what you buy for your family to eat you can just use some of that also. Or you can get some of the seed mix and grow that. It will last for a very very long time.


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> I prefer what I was taught to call "roach coaches" myself. Have not had camel meat yet.


I don't even want to know all the foods I have eaten. I was taught to not ask just eat it.


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> ok going to whole foods anyone need anything ?


Something yummy, spicy and ready to eat would be nice. Thanks.


----------



## mike taylor

Man Ken is a great guy . Did you guys know that?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Man Ken is a great guy . Did you guys know that?


Obviously I do !


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Aww wish you could see my Piper, one of my Chi dogs, sleeping hugging one of the black cats.



Well, we COULD see it if someone were ever to take a picture or two.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Well, we COULD see it if someone were ever to take a picture or two.


I concur! One little picture is all we need . It could even be one from high school . We would never know . Hahaha selfish picture keeper!


----------



## mike taylor

No comment Ken on your great guy thread?


----------



## mike taylor

Even Newt plasters his big ugly face about. You can't be uglier than him! With all do respect Newt .haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> ok think i'm gonna puke. thank you for the visual. I used to live in Saudi. good and bad times


Worked in Saudi for a while. It was ok.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I concur! One little picture is all we need . It could even be one from high school . We would never know . Hahaha selfish picture keeper!


I can not download from my camera at the library. I tried taking pictures with the phone and they come out super blurry


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I prefer what I was taught to call "roach coaches" myself. Have not had camel meat yet.


Just looked this up. very funny and probably accurate.
But don't have them here. (roach coaches that is, cockroaches yes, but not in my house very often.)


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I prefer what I was taught to call "roach coaches" myself. Have not had camel meat yet.



Since I've limited myself to living either in my cave or under my bridge, and going into town only once a week to run errands, I don't eat out anymore. I've grown very insecure about food cleanliness and food preparers sneezing or coughing on the food.


----------



## mike taylor

Use you sons old phone . If there is will there is away! Haha I pm' ed you Jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, we COULD see it if someone were ever to take a picture or two.



Sorry I responded to your statement on one of Mike's post.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Use you sons old phone . If there is will there is away! Haha I pm' ed you Jacqui!


I have tried.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Since I've limited myself to living either in my cave or under my bridge, and going into town only once a week to run errands, I don't eat out anymore. I've grown very insecure about food cleanliness and food preparers sneezing or coughing on the food.


I dislike my own cooking.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, we COULD see it if someone were ever to take a picture or two.


Well come on over and take some!


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> I dislike my own cooking.


What I like my cooking so do my kids, but my wife doesn't . Because I like Cajun food . Everything start with a Roo!


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just looked this up. very funny and probably accurate.
> But don't have them here. (roach coaches that is, cockroaches yes, but not in my house very often.)


Some of the most wonderful Mexican foods I have found at them. Mostly in CA too


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> What I like my cooking so do my kids, but my wife doesn't . Because I like Cajun food . Everything start with a Roo!


I so want to try some of that. It is something I have only gotten to try a couple of times.


----------



## taza

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Look what I just found.
> View attachment 123139
> View attachment 123140


Yucky what is that its huge!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I dislike my own cooking.



Not me. Once I mastered the "cooking for one" thing, I've really grown to love my cooking. It used to be they would ask me what's for dinner and I'd tell them and I'd always get, "That again?" Or "I hate that." etc. It got so I hated to cook for my family. But now that I'm alone, I only cook the things I like, and I LOVE my cooking! Yesterday I made a beef roast and I cooked carrots and potatoes in the juices. It turned out so good. And now I get to have roast beef sandwiches for a few days.


----------



## Jacqui

I am not a big fan of leftovers. I would rather be cooking for several. Just not worth it for me.


----------



## tortdad

Mike

Cajun is my second most favorite food. When's dinner?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Mike
> 
> Cajun is my second most favorite food. When's dinner?


what is first?


----------



## mike taylor

Anytime buddy! Hopefully when temperatures are a little hotter you guys can come out and eat crawfish with us . Jump in the pool drink some beer and stuff your faces!


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> what is first?


Mexican food


----------



## Yvonne G

I can't remember if I told you about 2015 rescues # 7 & 8. They are full grown male and female desert tortoises:





Then this a.m. I took in a found pond turtle (#9) and this afternoon a guy brought me a found box turtle #10:


----------



## Jacqui

You keep giving me cases of serious wants.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> I can't remember if I told you about 2015 rescues # 7 & 8. They are full grown male and female desert tortoises:
> 
> View attachment 123228
> View attachment 123229
> 
> 
> Then this a.m. I took in a found pond turtle (#9) and this afternoon a guy brought me a found box turtle #10:
> 
> View attachment 123231
> View attachment 123232


Thanks an awesome box turtle


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, he's go a lot of color. And he's not the least bit shy. He must be someone's pet. I'll advertise and try to find his owner


----------



## Abdulla6169

I was browsing the web and I stumbled upon this:


----------



## Abdulla6169

I should stop using the net and go to sleep. Good night.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I was browsing the web and I stumbled upon this:
> View attachment 123233


Oh. I found thus on 9GAG (a funny site full of memes)... I thought, why not post it on TFO?


----------



## Yvonne G

ew. That's not in any way, shape or form, attractive. Even his 6-pak isn't good looking.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I should stop using the net and go to sleep. Good night.


Night. Sleep well.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> ew. That's not in any way, shape or form, attractive. Even his 6-pak isn't good looking.


I agree!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Since I've limited myself to living either in my cave or under my bridge, and going into town only once a week to run errands, I don't eat out anymore. I've grown very insecure about food cleanliness and food preparers sneezing or coughing on the food.


Here it is not in the culture to use a handkerchief or even put your hand over your mouth.
People are forever coughing and sneezing over each other and spitting all over the place.
This is probably how I contracted TB.
But there's a lot of good stuff here as well.
Just bin teaching a 14 year old girl, whom I have been teaching for 7 or 8 years now, on and off 2 to 4 hours a week. It's a joy to see how good her English is now. Her family are lovely people.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey! I'm glad your life's going great!!! ! Good Luck. I hope it all goes out the way you want it to be. Just be careful meeting people online. We hope to see you online more often.


Caution is the first thing involved when I even get to the point of meeting in person, I mean I know how people can lie and StuffIt not even be who they are, meet in a highly public place then first time, always let someone know what you're doing and where just in case... Heck maybe even bring someone. 

I'm trying to stay active on my phone most nights, I mean if I can use it to talk to the girl I can use it to talk here too  if miss y'all too much if I didn't keep around!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here it is not in the culture to use a handkerchief or even put your hand over your mouth.
> People are forever coughing and sneezing over each other and spitting all over the place.
> This is probably how I contracted TB.
> But there's a lot of good stuff here as well.
> Just bin teaching a 14 year old girl, whom I have been teaching for 7 or 8 years now, on and off 2 to 4 hours a week. It's a joy to see how good her English is now. Her family are lovely people.



Have you said where you're from originally?


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Caution is the first thing involved when I even get to the point of meeting in person, I mean I know how people can lie and StuffIt not even be who they are, meet in a highly public place then first time, always let someone know what you're doing and where just in case... Heck maybe even bring someone.
> 
> I'm trying to stay active on my phone most nights, I mean if I can use it to talk to the girl I can use it to talk here too  if miss y'all too much if I didn't keep around!



Or just creep and make sure they are who they are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Have you said where you're from originally?


No, I don't believe I have.
I was born in an industrial town called Bridgwater, Somerset, south-west England although my family is half Welsh, as am I!
When I was 8 I moved a little north to a small village near Cheddar, where the cheese comes from. That's where I grew up, with 2 greek tortoises.
I later studied and lived in south-west London and have since lived in Thailand, Poland and Saudi Arabia (very briefly), before returning to England, Weston-super-Mare, Somerset a coastal tourist resort where I met my wife. I have been living in Fes, Morocco now for ten years.
My wife is English, but was born in Karachi Pakistan as her family for generations had been part of the English colonial ruling class there.
My little Tidgy is a Moroccan national, who, as you may know, I rescued from appalling conditions.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And that has chased everybody away.


----------



## mike taylor

Nope had to drive home .


----------



## Heather H

I was busy preparing human and tort food  I bought a cactus pad, what do I do with it?


----------



## Jacqui

I have to admit I have had pretty good luck with the folks I have met online.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> I have to admit I have had pretty good luck with the folks I have met online.


well...there was that strange lady in CA...she hangs out in here too...


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> I was busy preparing human and tort food  I bought a cactus pad, what do I do with it?


For you or them? If thorns are gone, I vote cut it up for them or if for you, I have been wanting to try cactus candy.


----------



## mike taylor

I've met awesome people on line all you guys and ladies .


----------



## mike taylor

I pm' ed you Jacqui!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> For you or them? If thorns are gone, I vote cut it up for them or if for you, I have been wanting to try cactus candy.


For Charlie my baby Hermanni


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hi! How was school?


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> For Charlie my baby Hermanni


Then I vote chopped if no spines.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Hi! How was school?


same as everyday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> I pm' ed you Jacqui!


I called you and tortdad out on MY personal promotion.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, he's go a lot of color. And he's not the least bit shy. He must be someone's pet. I'll advertise and try to find his owner


He looks like the Goofball....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

one of them was limping.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> one of them was limping.


That's because I tried to cook it


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> That's because I tried to cook it


go swallow some nails.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> well...there was that strange lady in CA...she hangs out in here too...



Humph! I resemble that remark!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> He looks like the Goofball....



Yes, an awful lot!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In my self promotion thread, Sibi mentions “a cougar, a baby, riding a buffalo and some guys shooting at me" YouTube video reference “Guy on a buffalo" good times. 
“Hey! What's that in the woods? It's a baby!"


----------



## Heather H

How long do your torts normally eat? Charlie was fed this morning. And he grazes throughout the day. I feed him again at 7:30. He has been eating for over an hour and 45 minutes. Can they overeat. I searched but did not find anything.


----------



## jaizei

Heather H said:


> How long do your torts normally eat? Charlie was fed this morning. And he grazes throughout the day. I feed him again at 7:30. He has been eating for over an hour and 45 minutes. Can they overeat. I searched but did not find anything.



Depends on what they're eating


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just dump greens in in the morning or in the evening and call it good. They graze until gone.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I don't believe I have.
> I was born in an industrial town called Bridgwater, Somerset, south-west England although my family is half Welsh, as am I!
> When I was 8 I moved a little north to a small village near Cheddar, where the cheese comes from. That's where I grew up, with 2 greek tortoises.
> I later studied and lived in south-west London and have since lived in Thailand, Poland and Saudi Arabia (very briefly), before returning to England, Weston-super-Mare, Somerset a coastal tourist resort where I met my wife. I have been living in Fes, Morocco now for ten years.
> My wife is English, but was born in Karachi Pakistan as her family for generations had been part of the English colonial ruling class there.
> My little Tidgy is a Moroccan national, who, as you may know, I rescued from appalling conditions.


Sounds like an exciting and VERY interesting life!  
Although I'm American, I lived and worked in New Zealand for 2.5 years. I found it a very, very broadening experience! I am left with the idea that if more Americans lived and worked briefly (a year or so) in other countries and didn't just VISIT, our whole attitude towards the rest of the world would be different.


----------



## Heather H

jaizei said:


> Depends on what they're eating


He gets tons of stuff greens.... today was, Dandelion, arugula , kale ,watercress, endive, beet greens, radiccio, radish tops, cilantro, red cabbage, celery leaves, and carrot tops. This is the blend for the week. He eats all of it but the carrot tops. He will not eat mazuri.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Sounds like an exciting and VERY interesting life!
> Although I'm American, I lived and worked in New Zealand for 2.5 years. I found it a very, very broadening experience! I am left with the idea that if more Americans lived and worked briefly (a year or so) in other countries and didn't just VISIT, our whole attitude towards the rest of the world would be different.


Yes, I've had a good life so far. Work hard play hard.
I quite agree about travelling broadening the mind. I've had the privilege to visit 50 or 60 countries and stay a long time in several. 
Have met and befriended several Americans in my time in Morocco, who've come for 6 months, a year or sometimes 18 months to study Arabic, Islam or the culture and their attitudes have often changed dramatically and they've helped the locals understand the US better as well. All positive stuff.


----------



## mike taylor

I started my own thread Ken .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> He gets tons of stuff greens.... today was, Dandelion, arugula , kale ,watercress, endive, beet greens, radiccio, radish tops, cilantro, red cabbage, celery leaves, and carrot tops. This is the blend for the week. He eats all of it but the carrot tops. He will not eat mazuri.


Wifey would eat this herself. Tidgy eats most of it. I don't.


----------



## mike taylor

I ate dirty rice for dinner! Love that stuff!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I ate dirty rice for dinner! Love that stuff!



The only one in my family that will eat it


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, tortdad please stop by awesome world in myself add . Its way better than great world plus its new . It's not that two year old thread .


----------



## bouaboua

Hello everyone............

Looks like everyone has lots fun here...........


----------



## bouaboua

I love dirty rice.........from Pappadeaux....or Something like that.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, Steven it's good! Rice that is . Please stop by my personal promotion thread . Check out the awesome pictures . Hey, Newt I decided to share awesome world . So stop by add some awesome reptilian pictures .


----------



## mike taylor

Fill free ladies to stop by awesome world . Everybody knows beautiful ladies make awesome world more awesome .


----------



## mike taylor

Ken stop pm' ing people to boycott awesome world .


----------



## Heather H

You guys are funny.


----------



## Heather H

This was 4 years ago, they were so small.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Or just creep and make sure they are who they are.


Yeah I've been working on the whole creeping thing but just haven't gotten around to it... Iran creeping takes a whole process, gotta set up the computer, I take notes, gotta find out if the app we met in has a site, start google image searching, take what I know about her and just start all our searches. Of course Facebook is a must before meeting and there's a whole protocol there too as to so many friends being a safe number and if there's too few it's questionable. Good old talking on the phone is good too (and I never talk on the phone!!).

Wow... I didn't know I knew so many creeper or stalking skills... I don't know if I should be proud or ashamed


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Yeah I've been working on the whole creeping thing but just haven't gotten around to it... Iran creeping takes a whole process, gotta set up the computer, I take notes, gotta find out if the app we met in has a site, start google image searching, take what I know about her and just start all our searches. Of course Facebook is a must before meeting and there's a whole protocol there too as to so many friends being a safe number and if there's too few it's questionable. Good old talking on the phone is good too (and I never talk on the phone!!).
> 
> Wow... I didn't know I knew so many creeper or stalking skills... I don't know if I should be proud or ashamed



Proud!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Yeah I've been working on the whole creeping thing but just haven't gotten around to it... Iran creeping takes a whole process, gotta set up the computer, I take notes, gotta find out if the app we met in has a site, start google image searching, take what I know about her and just start all our searches. Of course Facebook is a must before meeting and there's a whole protocol there too as to so many friends being a safe number and if there's too few it's questionable. Good old talking on the phone is good too (and I never talk on the phone!!).
> 
> Wow... I didn't know I knew so many creeper or stalking skills... I don't know if I should be proud or ashamed


Bit of both, probably.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> You guys are funny.


No, they're bonkers. and it's impolite to laugh at bonkers people, so my mum told me.


----------



## leigti

AbdullaAli said:


> I was browsing the web and I stumbled upon this:
> View attachment 123233


Those are implants. Muscles do not develop in that way no matter what you do.


----------



## leigti

Well, the artificial eye has been in since about 1 o'clock. It is itchy and not fully comfortable but I think that is mostly because it was messed with quite a lot today. 
Today I met with one of the TFO members, Jodie from Spokane. She has five leopard tortoises and two Russian tortoises. She has a very nice set up and is working on the outdoor enclosures too. But I noticed her to female Russians were 2 to 3 times bigger than mine. I am beginning to wonder again if maybe mine is actually a male. One of her tortoises is 20 pounds, I've never seen that big of a tortoise "In person" before. She also had a younger male leopard and three little baby leopards. Oh my God I want one! I couldn't quite figure out how to smuggle one of the little ones out of the house though


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

my eye has been twitching for 4 hours straight it hurts now.


----------



## mike taylor

smarch said:


> Yeah I've been working on the whole creeping thing but just haven't gotten around to it... Iran creeping takes a whole process, gotta set up the computer, I take notes, gotta find out if the app we met in has a site, start google image searching, take what I know about her and just start all our searches. Of course Facebook is a must before meeting and there's a whole protocol there too as to so many friends being a safe number and if there's too few it's questionable. Good old talking on the phone is good too (and I never talk on the phone!!).
> 
> Wow... I didn't know I knew so many creeper or stalking skills... I don't know if I should be proud or ashamed





Heather H said:


> You guys are funny.


Heather fill free to stop by awesome world . Post pictures have fun and just be awesome . Its located really close . Personal promotion threads .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Well, the artificial eye has been in since about 1 o'clock. It is itchy and not fully comfortable but I think that is mostly because it was messed with quite a lot today.
> Today I met with one of the TFO members, Jodie from Spokane. She has five leopard tortoises and two Russian tortoises. She has a very nice set up and is working on the outdoor enclosures too. But I noticed her to female Russians were 2 to 3 times bigger than mine. I am beginning to wonder again if maybe mine is actually a male. One of her tortoises is 20 pounds, I've never seen that big of a tortoise "In person" before. She also had a younger male leopard and three little baby leopards. Oh my God I want one! I couldn't quite figure out how to smuggle one of the little ones out of the house though


did you get the new eye in a different color?


----------



## mike taylor

Leigti you are welcome to come on over to awesome world .


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my eye has been twitching for 4 hours straight it hurts now.


Put a nice warm wet washcloth on it for a while.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> did you get the new eye in a different color?


Nope, same color as the other one.


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> Leigti you are welcome to come on over to awesome world .


I'm kind of scared to  but I will try.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Night my TFO friends.

Sleep tight and sweet dream! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Humph! I resemble that remark!


 You sure do.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Well, the artificial eye has been in since about 1 o'clock. It is itchy and not fully comfortable but I think that is mostly because it was messed with quite a lot today.
> Today I met with one of the TFO members, Jodie from Spokane. She has five leopard tortoises and two Russian tortoises. She has a very nice set up and is working on the outdoor enclosures too. But I noticed her to female Russians were 2 to 3 times bigger than mine. I am beginning to wonder again if maybe mine is actually a male. One of her tortoises is 20 pounds, I've never seen that big of a tortoise "In person" before. She also had a younger male leopard and three little baby leopards. Oh my God I want one! I couldn't quite figure out how to smuggle one of the little ones out of the house though


What a great way yo spend the day! Leopard hatchlings are sp beautiful, a little older and they look awesome. To bad ad adults they lose that glow.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> What a great way yo spend the day! Leopard hatchlings are sp beautiful, a little older and they look awesome. To bad ad adults they lose that glow.


Yes, they are beautiful. I've never seen baby leopard or adult leopard tortoises. I guess these were subadult? A few years old and up to 20 pounds. I still can't get over how huge, and I mean huge, those Russians were. Especially compared to mine. Maybe mine is a immature mail instead of female. When I posted pictures here everybody said female though. Who knows. Maybe I just have a shrimp


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Yes, they are beautiful. I've never seen baby leopard or adult leopard tortoises. I guess these were subadult? A few years old and up to 20 pounds. I still can't get over how huge, and I mean huge, those Russians were. Especially compared to mine. Maybe mine is a immature mail instead of female. When I posted pictures here everybody said female though. Who knows. Maybe I just have a shrimp


post some mrs pics.


----------



## jaizei

Where'd everyone go? Not enough awesome to stay up?


----------



## bouaboua

I'm here. How late you want me to stay up? I'm in different time zone. I can stay for some time here! ! !!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Where'd everyone go? Not enough awesome to stay up?


im here


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> post some mrs pics.


some more pics of the torts tail and i can say what gender.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Well, the artificial eye has been in since about 1 o'clock. It is itchy and not fully comfortable but I think that is mostly because it was messed with quite a lot today.
> Today I met with one of the TFO members, Jodie from Spokane. She has five leopard tortoises and two Russian tortoises. She has a very nice set up and is working on the outdoor enclosures too. But I noticed her to female Russians were 2 to 3 times bigger than mine. I am beginning to wonder again if maybe mine is actually a male. One of her tortoises is 20 pounds, I've never seen that big of a tortoise "In person" before. She also had a younger male leopard and three little baby leopards. Oh my God I want one! I couldn't quite figure out how to smuggle one of the little ones out of the house though


Yeah, encountered Jodie on here. Her torts are great if I remember correctly.
I'm sure the eye will stop itching soon.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Hey chica how are you


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> What a great way yo spend the day! Leopard hatchlings are sp beautiful, a little older and they look awesome. To bad ad adults they lose that glow.


Did I hear awesome? Jump on my personal promotion thread and be awesome . Bring some awesome friends . If great guy wants to convert to an awesome guy bring him with you . And as we say in awesome world have an awesome day .


----------



## bouaboua

You all have a Awesome day! ! ! !

Kinded late now. I'm waiting for the washing machine to finish of my laundry so I can go to bed! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Wake up TFO!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'm here. How late you want me to stay up? I'm in different time zone. I can stay for some time here! ! !!


How are things going over there Steven?


----------



## Jacqui

Leigtii, my friend has huge, high yellow Russians compared to my small black Russians.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Wake up TFO!


Ohhh. (Yawns) I was asleep and now you've awakened me. How mean!


----------



## Jacqui

That's me, the mean Mod. You want nice, go back to sleep till Yvonne shows up.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> How are things going over there Steven?


I have entertain a customer audit for the next two days. 

Than I'm coming for for three weeks!!!!WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I have entertain a customer audit for the next two days.
> 
> Than I'm coming for for three weeks!!!!WOOHOO!!!


May those two days pass quickly. It is much nicer when your on the same basic time as most of the rest of us.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> That's me, the mean Mod. You want nice, go back to sleep till Yvonne shows up.


You are very nice also Jacqui!!!

Good night!!! Time to hit the hay!!!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> You are very nice also Jacqui!!!
> 
> Good night!!! Time to hit the hay!!!


Sweet dreams Steven.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> May those two days pass quickly. It is much nicer when your on the same basic time as most of the rest of us.


My wife and my torts will agree with you. 

You have a great/Awesome day. 

"Awesome" seems like a very popular word this couple days! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Sweet dreams Steven.


Waking people up, saying go back to sleep, wishing people sweet dreams, this is all very confusing.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Waking people up, saying go back to sleep, wishing people sweet dreams, this is all very confusing.


Welcome to the real world.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> My wife and my torts will agree with you.
> 
> You have a great/Awesome day.
> 
> "Awesome" seems like a very popular word this couple days! ! !


The gratuitous use of the word 'awesome' should be punishable by.......
Not sure what actually.
good night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Welcome to the real world.


I've heard the Real World is a horrible place.
I plan to stay away from it.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The gratuitous use of the word 'awesome' should be punishable by.......
> Not sure what actually.
> good night


A few months back, I ate at a steak place. I think every other word out of the waitress' mouth was "awesome". By the end of the meal I wanted to scream.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've heard the Real World is a horrible place.
> I plan to stay away from it.


The real world has both high points and lows. The fantasy world is over rated in my opinion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> The real world has both high points and lows. The fantasy world is over rated in my opinion.


Well, I absolutely love it.
The Americans I meet here are nice but prone to saying 'like', you know'and 'cool' a lot.
I end up counting how many times they use certain words and not actually listening to what they are saying.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> The real world has both high points and lows. The fantasy world is over rated in my opinion.


and you do say 'dreaming of next years enclosures' and location is 'A Land Far Away'
Welcome to my world.


----------



## Jacqui

Never said visits into dream worlds are not good. I highly recommend those quick trips, it is confusing the two or staying in the fantasy world is not so good.


----------



## Jacqui

Some of my favorite moments in the day are spent dreaming of enclosures.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Some of my favorite moments in the day are spent dreaming of enclosures.


I dream of cheese.
Then I eat cheese.
Then I get nightmares.
which I like


----------



## Jacqui

Thank goodness eating cheese does not give me nightmares.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We just had these guys and gals go through the upper pasture. Seemed to be 17 total.


----------



## Yvonne G

Heather H said:


> This was 4 years ago, they were so small.
> View attachment 123283



What an adorable picture!


----------



## Jacqui

I miss seeing the elk herds as we would drive in various areas.


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> Those are implants. Muscles do not develop in that way no matter what you do.



I kinda' thought that might be the case. Look at the veins on his forearms. There are no protruding veins on his "muscles".


----------



## Jacqui

Enjoyed listening to the frog chorus as I walked the small dogs this morning.


----------



## Jacqui

My tortoises are feasting again today on freshly caught wild worms. I wonder if the tortoises think they taste better.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> That's me, the mean Mod. You want nice, go back to sleep till Yvonne shows up.



I'm here. ***Yvonne claps her hands sharply and yells, "Wake up, everybody!!!"***


----------



## Jacqui

*shakes head and rubs ears* dang Yvonne that was loud.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I dream of cheese.
> Then I eat cheese.
> Then I get nightmares.
> which I like



I usually only resort to a cheese snack when there's nothing else to snack on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm here. ***Yvonne claps her hands sharply and yells, "Wake up, everybody!!!"***


Ouch!
I'd only just got back to sleep after Jacqui awoke me.
Meanie, meanie mods.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, mods have you checked out awesome world yet? We had a special gest Kelly today! Should have @Tom also . Its going to be awesome!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wake me up and then log off so i'm left talking to myself.
i don't know.
I'm off back to bed.


----------



## Momof4

I'm awake!! Had to help husband drop off his truck at the dealer and getting ready to make chili for my 5th graders class to celebrate Gold Rush Days. I hope they like it!


----------



## Momof4

I was wondering where awesome Mike was this morning!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'm awake!! Had to help husband drop off his truck at the dealer and getting ready to make chili for my 5th graders class to celebrate Gold Rush Days. I hope they like it!


You had to help him with the truck? Carrying it?
And what on Earth are Gold Rush Days?
Is Gold Rush a flower?


----------



## Momof4

We are going to be in the 90's the next few days with high winds. I will be on fire alert!!!


----------



## mike taylor

I've been driving . I hear it's unsafe to drive an forum . Who'da thunk it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I was wondering where awesome Mike was this morning!!


He's lurking about trying to lure innocent (and not so innocent) souls to awesome world


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> I kinda' thought that might be the case. Look at the veins on his forearms. There are no protruding veins on his "muscles".


Definitely implants. There are no muscles that grow in that way in those areas. Why anybody thinks that is anywhere attractive I do not know. The only thing less attractive than male bodybuilders are female bodybuilders in my opinion.


----------



## leigti

The eye is actually feeling better this morning. I think this might be okay  I will eventually get used to putting it in and taking it out, it is definitely not easy though for me. Very creepy feeling. And I'm always afraid it's going to fall fly out when I cough or sneeze's  I see the doctor again next week. And then in two months six months and one year. This is because the tissue keeps changing. But after that no problems. This definitely was not a fun process but it really wasn't that bad in hindsight. There are people that have to go through much worse things.


----------



## leigti

My friend just called and he has to put his dog down today. A big Weimaraner. I feel so bad, I have had to make that decision and it is so damn hard. Even though you know it's the right thing to do it breaks your heart. My dog is 13 1/2 and I see that decision coming down the road in the next year or so for me also. Not looking forward to it. We get so attached to our animals so hard to lose them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> My friend just called and he has to put his dog down today. A big Weimer Rainer. I feel so bad, I have had to make that decision and it is so damn hard. Even though you know it's the right thing to do it breaks your heart. My dog is 13 1/2 and I see that decision coming down the road in the next year or so for me also. Not looking forward to it. We get so attached to our animals so hard to lose them.


Goodness me, it"s one thing after another isn't it?
I remember wifey's cat dying in my arms of old age. It broke my heart. and many similar experiences.
Our tortoises, of course, may well outlive us. And that can be problematic too.
Can't win can you ?


----------



## mike taylor

Man, sorry to hear that . I dread that day comes to my house . My wife loves my dog meaty . He's a Boston terrier .


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Hey chica how are you


I'm good  how are you?


----------



## jaizei

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Yes, both McKinney and Melissa are very close to me.  I have a friend who lives in McKinney and she tells me there are many fun places to check out over there, I just haven't made it up that way yet.
> 
> Honestly, when I first noticed the Tortoise Sanctuary was in Melissa I considered many a time asking you if I could stop by to see all the wonderfulness in person! But....like Chrissy mentioned...that is a bit stalker-esk....LOL!!!




At least you're self aware, which I think knocks off like half the creepy points. It's the oblivious stalkers you've got to worry about.


----------



## jaizei

hmmm.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

jaizei said:


> At least you're self aware, which I think knocks off like half the creepy points. It's the oblivious stalkers you've got to worry about.


Haha! Thanks Jaizei, I feel much better now! Self awareness is key.


----------



## jaizei

tortadise said:


> Indeed it is. I'd guarantee you won't find the sanctuary though. Everybody gets lost even with directions,



Is there a prize? What time is dinner?


----------



## tortadise

jaizei said:


> Is there a prize? What time is dinner?


Top shelf rum and coke is the prize. Lol


----------



## mike taylor

If I win are you going to drive my drunk butt back to Houston? Haha


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> If I win are you going to drive my drunk butt back to Houston? Haha



I'm sure he has plenty of work for you to do while you sober up.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Meanie, meanie mods.



And don't forget it!!


----------



## mike taylor

jaizei said:


> I'm sure he has plenty of work for you to do while you sober up.


You are probably right . But if I'm drunk isn't unsafe to work?


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wake me up and then log off so i'm left talking to myself.
> i don't know.
> I'm off back to bed.



Well ya, did you expect us to stay around? We were off to naps. (not really, but Yvonne likes her afternoon one some days.)


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm awake!! Had to help husband drop off his truck at the dealer and getting ready to make chili for my 5th graders class to celebrate Gold Rush Days. I hope they like it!



Sounds like you keep the school kids well fed. Today it's chili and the other day was baked taters.

... you know, chili would be great today. It's a cold rainy day here.


----------



## Momof4

Off to buy a stupid dress for a wedding I don't even want to attend! 
I'm doing it out of respect. 
It's actually not so much the wedding but the prep for it!


----------



## mike taylor

I don't like weddings! The wife makes me dance . I don't like to dance standing up . Hahahaha I'm so bad aren't I!


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> My friend just called and he has to put his dog down today. A big Weimer Rainer. I feel so bad, I have had to make that decision and it is so damn hard. Even though you know it's the right thing to do it breaks your heart. My dog is 13 1/2 and I see that decision coming down the road in the next year or so for me also. Not looking forward to it. We get so attached to our animals so hard to lose them.



I am close to being in the same boat with a couple of my dogs. The one, well let's say the day it happens you will not want to be near me. She has been my shadow and friend since she was born right next to me on the couch. She is something like 18 years old, so we have been on borrowed time for years. She is the first thing I look for every morning or time I came into the house. I dread every time I find a new sign of her age getting to her. Last night she stood in the kitchen barking non stop for no reason. She is not allowed to sleep in the bed with me any more, because she started urinating in her sleep. She still goes with me and one of the Chis for our morning walks. I have to watch carefully because towards the home stretch of our walk, Corgi (the Chi) often will run into her in play and knock her over. Once he actually flipped her in the air and onto her back on the street, with her head hitting the cement. Took her quite awhile to get back up and able to walk the last block home.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> The eye is actually feeling better this morning. I think this might be okay  I will eventually get used to putting it in and taking it out, it is definitely not easy though for me. Very creepy feeling. And I'm always afraid it's going to fall fly out when I cough or sneeze's  I see the doctor again next week. And then in two months six months and one year. This is because the tissue keeps changing. But after that no problems. This definitely was not a fun process but it really wasn't that bad in hindsight. There are people that have to go through much worse things.



Glad your so quickly becoming more comfortable with it.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> hmmm.


lol Oh what a great one!!


----------



## mike taylor

Poor little doggy .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I don't like weddings! The wife makes me dance . I don't like to dance standing up . Hahahaha I'm so bad aren't I!



The only weddings I have gone to have been my own... no dancing there.


----------



## mike taylor

Ken hey Ken! Where are you buddy!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Ken hey Ken! Where are you buddy!



He is stalking Awesome world.


----------



## mike taylor

My older brothers wedding sucked! I had to put on a suit and tie . Take dumn pictures with my sister in law I don't like at all . I had to rent the suit at the place she said dance just basically be their dancing chicken . Have you ever seen a dancing chicken?


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> He is stalking Awesome world.


Or crying because awesome world is better than great world . Haha such a big baby.. hahaha


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Or crying because awesome world is better than great world . Haha such a big baby.. hahaha


I'm picturing him culled up in the fetal position on the kitchen floor just moaning, laying in his own filth while Karen is telling him to suck it up and grow a pair. Is that about right Cowboy?


----------



## tortdad

I took a half day off today so I could watch the kids so Melissa could go to her doctors appointment in peace. The weather is a perfect 78 and sunny so I took the Redfoot and box turtles out for some natural uV rays. Hal decided to come join the party too.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> You are probably right . But if I'm drunk isn't unsafe to work?



You can't get into much trouble with the shovel and the poopl


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> You can't get into much trouble with the shovel and the poopl


See Yvonne always on top of it . Just like the queen should be .


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> I took a half day off today so I could watch the kids so Melissa could go to her doctors appointment in peace. The weather is a perfect 78 and sunny so I took the Redfoot and box turtles out for some natural uV rays. Hal decided to come join the party too.
> View attachment 123382
> 
> View attachment 123383
> 
> View attachment 123384
> 
> View attachment 123385


Them box turtles are getting big .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Off to buy a stupid dress for a wedding I don't even want to attend!
> I'm doing it out of respect.
> It's actually not so much the wedding but the prep for it!


Wouldn't it be better to buy a nice dress rather than a stupid one? 
Not very respectful to go in a stupid dress or is it a protest and way of not being invited to any more?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> My older brothers wedding sucked! I had to put on a suit and tie . Take dumn pictures with my sister in law I don't like at all . I had to rent the suit at the place she said dance just basically be their dancing chicken . Have you ever seen a dancing chicken?


Those little toy things about 10" tall?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I'm picturing him culled up in the fetal position on the kitchen floor just moaning, laying in his own filth while Karen is telling him to suck it up and grow a pair. Is that about right Cowboy?


what a visual.


----------



## Jacqui

Aren't all dresses stupid? (says the tomboy who owns nothing feminine)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

i know little about dresses, stupid or otherwise; I'll have to ask wifey.
When she tries one on I just say 'That looks nice'.
Works every time.


----------



## Heather H

Anyone use mazuri Lt?


----------



## Jacqui

All your tortoises/turtles are looking great.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Aren't all dresses stupid? (says the tomboy who owns nothing feminine)


I'm a femboy who likes nothing tominine.
Not really, just being silly.


----------



## Heather H

I'm a girlie girl. I love skirts. The longer the better


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Those little toy things about 10" tall?


Nope, its a chicken that they put on a hot plate and it jumps around because his feet are burning .


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Nope, its a chicken that they put on a hot plate and it jumps around because his feet are burning .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> I'm a girlie girl. I love skirts. The longer the better


If it's too long you will fall over or it will drag along in the dirt.
My recommendation is shorter skirts, for your own safety.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If it's too long you will fall over or it will drag along in the dirt.
> My recommendation is shorter skirts, for your own safety.


anybody buying that?


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


>


ditto


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> anybody buying that?


No, i'm not buying Heather a short skirt, her chap wouldn't be amused I expect.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If it's too long you will fall over or it will drag along in the dirt.
> My recommendation is shorter skirts, for your own safety.


I was raised very strict. I think my time in foreign countries taught me to cover up. I have never tripped on my skirts  lol but thanks for the concern.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, i'm not buying Heather a short skirt, her chap wouldn't be amused I expect.


Too funny. I would rather have a takshita.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Too funny. I would rather have a takshita.


Ha ha. There's plenty of those here, sure enough, I've seen thousands at weddings and celebrations over the years. The medina is full of shops selling them and tailors making them, but I wouldn't know where to begin in choosing one.


----------



## Jacqui

what are they?


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> what are they?


Long dresses kinda like a kaftan


----------



## taza

Jacqui said:


> I am close to being in the same boat with a couple of my dogs. The one, well let's say the day it happens you will not want to be near me. She has been my shadow and friend since she was born right next to me on the couch. She is something like 18 years old, so we have been on borrowed time for years. She is the first thing I look for every morning or time I came into the house. I dread every time I find a new sign of her age getting to her. Last night she stood in the kitchen barking non stop for no reason. She is not allowed to sleep in the bed with me any more, because she started urinating in her sleep. She still goes with me and one of the Chis for our morning walks. I have to watch carefully because towards the home stretch of our walk, Corgi (the Chi) often will run into her in play and knock her over. Once he actually flipped her in the air and onto her back on the street, with her head hitting the cement. Took her quite awhile to get back up and able to walk the last block home.


I know what you mean this is my Remy bum she is blind but otherwise not too bad but I see changes in her a lot lately. She is my best friend and listens to all my sorrows and my laughs. I live alone so she is my companion and cuddles with me on the couch with her head on my lap while I'm on TFO or watching TV. I can't imagine my life without her. I've had to make that decision many times and it never gets easier. But we make for them and their peace.



Sandy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> what are they?


Like Heather says and usually worn for celebrations, like weddings, circumcisions, end of Ramadan etc.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

taza said:


> I know what you mean this is my Remy bum she is blind but otherwise not too bad but I see changes in her a lot lately. She is my best friend and listens to all my sorrows and my laughs. I live alone so she is my companion and cuddles with me on the couch with her head on my lap while I'm on TFO or watching TV. I can't imagine my life without her. I've had to make that decision many times and it never gets easier. But we make for them and their peace.
> View attachment 123390
> 
> 
> Sandy


I'm sure you've given Remy a happy life and she has reciprocated. i hope you enjoy the precious moments you have left together.


----------



## taza

Thanks Adam


----------



## Jacqui

Such a sweet face. I agree it is one of those practice never makes saying the final goodbyes any easier.


----------



## tortdad

taza said:


> I know what you mean this is my Remy bum she is blind but otherwise not too bad but I see changes in her a lot lately. She is my best friend and listens to all my sorrows and my laughs. I live alone so she is my companion and cuddles with me on the couch with her head on my lap while I'm on TFO or watching TV. I can't imagine my life without her. I've had to make that decision many times and it never gets easier. But we make for them and their peace.
> View attachment 123390
> 
> 
> Sandy



Pugs are awesome. They're cute, it's an ugly cute but I like em'


----------



## Elohi

Hey guys. I'm super behind in this thread so I jumped to the end to tell yall that we are officially a homeschooling family. 
And October is 5 months old today.


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> Hey guys. I'm super behind in this thread so I jumped to the end to tell yall that we are officially a homeschooling family.
> And October is 5 months old today.
> View attachment 123398
> 
> View attachment 123399


Are we having fun yet?


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> Hey guys. I'm super behind in this thread so I jumped to the end to tell yall that we are officially a homeschooling family.
> And October is 5 months old today.
> View attachment 123398
> 
> View attachment 123399


Your baby is so sweet.


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon everyone


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> Hey guys. I'm super behind in this thread so I jumped to the end to tell yall that we are officially a homeschooling family.
> And October is 5 months old today.
> View attachment 123398
> 
> View attachment 123399


Looking good. That's the egg you got from Greg right


----------



## Heather H

Hi


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Some of my favorite moments in the day are spent dreaming of enclosures.


Yvonne and I have to agree with you. Hahaha......

Building enclosure, are a very enjoyable part of tortoise keeping.......Gardening also!!


----------



## tortdad

Heather H said:


> Hi


Hello


----------



## taza

Elohi said:


> Hey guys. I'm super behind in this thread so I jumped to the end to tell yall that we are officially a homeschooling family.
> And October is 5 months old today.
> View attachment 123398
> 
> View attachment 123399


Oh my she is gorgeous and a big girl!


----------



## Elohi

Heather H said:


> Are we having fun yet?


They went to school today so they are tired but excited about the new adventure.


----------



## Elohi

Heather H said:


> Your baby is so sweet.


Thanks. I love this guy so much. He has a great personality.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Hey guys. I'm super behind in this thread so I jumped to the end to tell yall that we are officially a homeschooling family.
> And October is 5 months old today.
> View attachment 123398
> 
> View attachment 123399


Happy Birthday October! ! ! You are so pretty! ! !

I gave lots respect to the parents that can home school their children. I can never do that.


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> Looking good. That's the egg you got from Greg right


Got the egg from Todd (exoticsdr).


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon everyone


Good afternoon My Lady. 

How's work? Are you enjoy the position of supervisor so far? I know you handle it, right? Best wishes! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Almost 6:30 AM here. Time to hit the coffee shop and have something to eat. 

Will be a busy day for next two days. I need grace and Mercy. You all have a great evening! ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

Be careful Steven . Have a awesome day in the land of dragons .


----------



## Momof4

Found s dumb dress!! I tried on a dozen or so! I haven't been to a wedding in years because I'm old and all my friends are married. 
My friend lost her life to breast cancer 3 yrs ago and she had two kids 6 & 7 at the time. Now the husband, who I adore is getting remarried two a lady with 2 young kids. I don't really know her well but I still miss my friend so it's hard to see him with someone else.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good afternoon My Lady.
> 
> How's work? Are you enjoy the position of supervisor so far? I know you handle it, right? Best wishes! ! ! !


Hi Steven *waves* 
Work is good and busy 
Thanks for the words of encouragement
You have a good day


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like you keep the school kids well fed. Today it's chili and the other day was baked taters.
> 
> ... you know, chili would be great today. It's a cold rainy day here.



I guess I do? I volunteer a lot at school because middle school doesn't really need help except for behind the scenes stuff.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Hey guys. I'm super behind in this thread so I jumped to the end to tell yall that we are officially a homeschooling family.
> And October is 5 months old today.
> View attachment 123398
> 
> View attachment 123399



Just Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Building enclosure, are a very enjoyable part of tortoise keeping.......Gardening also!!



I am beginning to think I keep tortoises as an excuse for the enclosures.


----------



## mike taylor

I like them because they keep me occupied .


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Almost 6:30 AM here. Time to hit the coffee shop and have something to eat.
> 
> Will be a busy day for next two days. I need grace and Mercy. You all have a great evening! ! ! !


But then it is home time!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

some girl that goes to my school died yesterday.


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Found s dumb dress!! I tried on a dozen or so! I haven't been to a wedding in years because I'm old and all my friends are married.
> My friend lost her life to breast cancer 3 yrs ago and she had two kids 6 & 7 at the time. Now the husband, who I adore is getting remarried two a lady with 2 young kids. I don't really know her well but I still miss my friend so it's hard to see him with someone else.




Your friend probably wanted him to be happy and the best way you can honor your friend to attend and be happy for him. It's okay to miss her at the same time, I'm sure it's hard for him too.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Hey guys. I'm super behind in this thread so I jumped to the end to tell yall that we are officially a homeschooling family.
> And October is 5 months old today.
> View attachment 123398
> 
> View attachment 123399



Yay!! Do you have a schedule planned? You guys get to sleep in a bit and have all sorts of hands on fun!!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> some girl that goes to my school died yesterday.


How did that happen? Did you know her?


----------



## tortdad

I need positive thoughts, well wishes and prayers sent my way today. My wife's been having some pain and today her doctors found a lump in one of her breasts. The soonest they can do a mammogram and ultra sound is the 31st so we've got a weeks worth of worrying to do then however long it takes to get the results.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Your friend probably wanted him to be happy and the best way you can honor your friend to attend and be happy for him. It's okay to miss her at the same time, I'm sure it's hard for him too.




I know, it's just weird. I'm very happy for both of them. What makes me feel better is my friends family has embraced the fiancé. They all live about a mile from each other and they love her. 

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Yvonne G

Here's hoping it's only a cyst.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I need positive thoughts, well wishes and prayers sent my way today. My wife's been having some pain and today her doctors found a lump in one of her breasts. The soonest they can do a mammogram and ultra sound is the 31st so we've got a weeks worth of worrying to do then however long it takes to get the results.


h That wait is going to drive you all up the wall. Best wishes and positive thoughts.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> How did that happen? Did you know her?


she was a grade higher than me, i didn't know her. she died in her sleep.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> she was a grade higher than me, i didn't know her. she died in her sleep.


 her poor parents. I can not imagine what they are going through.


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> I need positive thoughts, well wishes and prayers sent my way today. My wife's been having some pain and today her doctors found a lump in one of her breasts. The soonest they can do a mammogram and ultra sound is the 31st so we've got a weeks worth of worrying to do then however long it takes to get the results.


Done and done! 
I pray it's just a cyst too


----------



## smarch

We just had 2 lost dogs get found by us today and sent home, they had no collars we thought they might have been abandoned... It's a problem I'm genuinely sad they had a home  I want a dog!! Any way I can convince my parents? I mean I could make an outside pen for food days outside and crate him/her at night. How can you get a cat to accept a dog? Is it fair to my cat? How big a pen is a good outside pen? If the pen is locked during the day and escape proofed would it be ok on good days to leave a dog out? Is this a good topic for a new thread rather than just chatting now that I've realized I have a lot of questions?


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I need positive thoughts, well wishes and prayers sent my way today. My wife's been having some pain and today her doctors found a lump in one of her breasts. The soonest they can do a mammogram and ultra sound is the 31st so we've got a weeks worth of worrying to do then however long it takes to get the results.



@tortdad and family I'm sending all my prayers your way!!! I mean all of them!!!! Think positive!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ava is “crate" trained. We've got cats, but most grew up with her or helped raise her. We originally crated her only at night, then some friends, who had been here for the evening, called to tell us their 2 dogs had killed one of their cats! After that we started crating her any time we leave the house. I was raised with cats and dogs in the same household. You are the one that sets the ground rules for the cat/dog interactions.outdoor pens are the same for dogs as tortoises, the bigger the better.


----------



## mike taylor

Man, Kevin I hope everything is ok . Pray for you guys I will . You need something let me know I'm a phone call away buddy .


----------



## leigti

smarch said:


> We just had 2 lost dogs get found by us today and sent home, they had no collars we thought they might have been abandoned... It's a problem I'm genuinely sad they had a home  I want a dog!! Any way I can convince my parents? I mean I could make an outside pen for food days outside and crate him/her at night. How can you get a cat to accept a dog? Is it fair to my cat? How big a pen is a good outside pen? If the pen is locked during the day and escape proofed would it be ok on good days to leave a dog out? Is this a good topic for a new thread rather than just chatting now that I've realized I have a lot of questions?


You could start a new thread please because there are many dog people here that can give advice. In my experience cats get used to a puppy a lot easier than a full-grown dog. But it does depend on the dog. Puppies are a blast but they are a lot of work. If you get an adult dog that you already know is good with cats that helps a lot. When my dog was younger, no matter what the weather she was outside during the day in her pen and indoors at night. I used to crate her at night but now I don't. She has never bothered the cats at all.now in her old age it depends on the weather as to if she is outside or not. I never crate her anymore but she chooses to sleep in her crate sometimes.


----------



## Heather H

bouaboua said:


> Happy Birthday October! ! ! You are so pretty! ! !
> 
> I gave lots respect to the parents that can home school their children. I can never do that.


That's why sometimes I try to give my 8 year old away. He argued with the teacher all day (me) @ I had to call the principal ( his dad)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> Hey guys. I'm super behind in this thread so I jumped to the end to tell yall that we are officially a homeschooling family.
> And October is 5 months old today.
> View attachment 123398
> 
> View attachment 123399


Those are 2 of the most beautiful pictures I've seen in a long while. Thank you.


----------



## Heather H

tortdad said:


> I need positive thoughts, well wishes and prayers sent my way today. My wife's been having some pain and today her doctors found a lump in one of her breasts. The soonest they can do a mammogram and ultra sound is the 31st so we've got a weeks worth of worrying to do then however long it takes to get the results.


Prayers being sent. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Zeko

Just a quick shameless plug for a Group Buy. I need to see if we have any interest in a DIY High End Humidifier:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Interest-in-a-group-on-DIY-High-End-Humidifer.115124/

Thanks guys!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I need positive thoughts, well wishes and prayers sent my way today. My wife's been having some pain and today her doctors found a lump in one of her breasts. The soonest they can do a mammogram and ultra sound is the 31st so we've got a weeks worth of worrying to do then however long it takes to get the results.


I don't know you too well as yet, but for what it's worth my thoughts are with you now and everyday 'til the 31st. Must be terribly worrying and we can just hope it's something minor. Bless you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> she was a grade higher than me, i didn't know her. she died in her sleep.


That' so awful, it's terrible always, but more so when it's someone so young. a cliché perhaps, but very true.


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> some girl that goes to my school died yesterday.



That is so sad Nick. Sorry.


----------



## Momof4

Not good when you find a puddle of water next to the house!

My two guys are on it before it gets dark.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> We just had 2 lost dogs get found by us today and sent home, they had no collars we thought they might have been abandoned... It's a problem I'm genuinely sad they had a home  I want a dog!! Any way I can convince my parents? I mean I could make an outside pen for food days outside and crate him/her at night. How can you get a cat to accept a dog? Is it fair to my cat? How big a pen is a good outside pen? If the pen is locked during the day and escape proofed would it be ok on good days to leave a dog out? Is this a good topic for a new thread rather than just chatting now that I've realized I have a lot of questions?


What about under the Other Pet Talk forum and the 'Dogs and Cats' thread? haven't looked myself, but maybe someone there can help you?


----------



## cmacusa3

Well I guess Spring is here in Oklahoma, Tornados everywhere today.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Looking on Amazon for a Infrared Thermometer Gun. Does anyone have a favorite? Are they all the same. I hate buying new gadgets without have a recommendation. Thanks


----------



## Zeko

Donna/Turbo said:


> Looking on Amazon for a Infrared Thermometer Gun. Does anyone have a favorite? Are they all the same. I hate buying new gadgets without have a recommendation. Thanks




Make sure whichever you go with does NOT run on "watch style" batteries. Too expensive in the long run. I've seen several run on AA or the larger batteries.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Well I guess Spring is here in Oklahoma, Tornados everywhere today.



I am watching it on the weather channel. Crazy, I could not live there. I would be living in a tornado shelter!! Be Safe!!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Zeko said:


> Make sure whichever you go with does NOT run on "watch style" batteries. Too expensive in the long run. I've seen several run on AA or the larger batteries.



Looks like some are running on 9 Volt batteries.


----------



## cmacusa3

It just rained here, very heavy and we got some hail, the closest one hit about 20 miles away


----------



## Zeko

Donna/Turbo said:


> Looks like some are running on 9 Volt batteries.



Those would be best.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Donna/Turbo said:


> I am watching it on the weather channel. Crazy, I could not live there. I would be living in a tornado shelter!! Be Safe!!



Oh no....A donut shop was destroyed!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Well I guess Spring is here in Oklahoma, Tornados everywhere today.


OOOk-lahoma where the wind comes sweepin' down the plain.
You must have heard that a million times.
Sorry.


----------



## cmacusa3

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OOOk-lahoma where the wind comes sweepin' down the plain.
> You must have heard that a million times.
> Sorry.


A few times


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Zeko said:


> Those would be best.



Funny how you put the word "Reptile" in front of anything and the price doubles!!


----------



## Zeko

Donna/Turbo said:


> Funny how you put the word "Reptile" in front of anything and the price doubles!!



I got mine from the local hardware store. Canadian Tire. Was $30, uses 9 volt and is still going strong after 2 years.


----------



## Heather H

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Well I guess Spring is here in Oklahoma, Tornados everywhere today.


Hit 6 miles from my mom and brother. 1 mile from my niece. All are ok. Prayers for all of you tornado path folks.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

mike taylor said:


> You are probably right . But if I'm drunk isn't unsafe to work?


I must agree. You might stumble over an enclosure and hurt yourself. Best to stick to trimming the bushes with those giant sheers. 8) 
Lol, Mike is awesome!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Zeko said:


> I got mine from the local hardware store. Canadian Tire. Was $30, uses 9 volt and is still going strong after 2 years.



Does yours have a laser on it?


----------



## Zeko

Donna/Turbo said:


> Does yours have a laser on it?



Yea, all temperature guns (from my understanding) use a laser. Mine was just called a thermal temperature gun. 

This is what mine looks like:

http://www.busnut.com/bbs/messages/233/26804.jpg


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Well I guess Spring is here in Oklahoma, Tornados everywhere today.


Oh man. I always hate to hear this. Glad you are okay. I was just thinking this morning that tornado season should be here soon. I don't like being in part of tornado alley. Here's to an uneventful season!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Zeko said:


> Yea, all temperature guns (from my understanding) use a laser. Mine was just called a thermal temperature gun.
> 
> This is what mine looks like
> 
> http://www.busnut.com/bbs/messages/233/26804.jpg



Ok got it! Thanks. I love amazon prime. It will be here on Friday!!




SainSonic SS5380 Temperature Gun Infrared Thermometer with Laser Pointing, Accurate Reading, Measures in Celsius or Fahrenheit, Simple Operation


----------



## cmacusa3

Heather H said:


> Hit 6 miles from my mom and brother. 1 mile from my niece. All are ok. Prayers for all of you tornado path folks.


Glad they are Ok!


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Donna/Turbo said:


> Looking on Amazon for a Infrared Thermometer Gun. Does anyone have a favorite? Are they all the same. I hate buying new gadgets without have a recommendation. Thanks


Quite a while back a member (sorry I can't remember who) posted a link for yugster.com when they had a great deal for an infrared thermometer gun. They bring it back every once in a while for really cheap! I know this doesn't help for the present, but if you don't need it right away you might check out the site. Or just check it out bc there are great deals on there!


----------



## cmacusa3

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Oh man. I always hate to hear this. Glad you are okay. I was just thinking this morning that tornado season should be here soon. I don't like being in part of tornado alley. Here's to an uneventful season!


Lol, Yeah it was family night everyone actually in the same room watching the weather.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, guys I started a thread to thank Tom for his thank less work . I also would like to thank @tortadise @Yvonne G @Jacqui @ cowboy_Ken and @n2tortoise and anyone else that goes far beyond driven to help us out . Im truly thankful!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Hey, guys I started a thread to thank Tom for his thank less work . I also would like to thank @tortadise @Yvonne G @Jacqui @ cowboy_Ken and @n2tortoise and anyone else that goes far beyond driven to help us out . Im truly thankful!


its @Cowboy_Ken and @N2TORTS


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Glad they are Ok!


Sorry about my flippancy earlier, didn't realize there actually were tornado's now, just thought you meant the season was about to begin.
Sorry again and best wishes to you and all those in the region.
It's difficult to imagine coming from a place where this never happens.


----------



## tortadise

mike taylor said:


> You are probably right . But if I'm drunk isn't unsafe to work?


Pffff that's most the time I get stuff done out here. Well not drunk, but definitely drinking whilst a working. Typically followed up by our only restaurant here. Mexican food. Mmmmmm


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Glad they are Ok!



I feel so bad for the people in Moore. They have really bad storms there!!


----------



## cmacusa3

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry about my flippancy earlier, didn't realize there actually were tornado's now, just thought you meant the season was about to begin.
> Sorry again and best wishes to you and all those in the region.
> It's difficult to imagine coming from a place where this never happens.


No worries, they are very good about getting out warnings, I took pics of one off my back porch a few years ago.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

mike taylor said:


> Hey, guys I started a thread to thank Tom for his thank less work . I also would like to thank @tortadise @Yvonne G @Jacqui @ cowboy_Ken and @n2tortoise and anyone else that goes far beyond driven to help us out . Im truly thankful!



You need to be on the list as well Mike, but you are right they do a great job. I read the posts and see how much each one of them are helping others!! It is really amazing to see how much they care!


----------



## cmacusa3

Donna/Turbo said:


> I feel so bad for the people in Moore. They have really bad storms there!!


I have a lot of family there so every time it rains they panic, but I understand why. I think a small tornado hit somewhere in Moore earlier but it didn't do much damage.


----------



## mike taylor

tortadise said:


> Pffff that's most the time I get stuff done out here. Well not drunk, but definitely drinking whilst a working. Typically followed up by our only restaurant here. Mexican food. Mmmmmm


I can't drink and get stuff finished right . Its starts fine but never ends fine .


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> I have a lot of family there so every time it rains they panic, but I understand why. I think a small tornado hit somewhere in Moore earlier but it didn't do much damage.



I have always wanted to know where that photo of you was taken. The area code is Kentucky, but you are in Oklahoma, and they fish look like Florida. lol


----------



## Heather H

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Glad they are Ok!


Thank you. Tornado season seems late this year. I hope it's not bad. Stay safe


----------



## Heather H

Donna/Turbo said:


> I feel so bad for the people in Moore. They have really bad storms there!!


Moore just keeps getting hit over and over.


----------



## cmacusa3

Donna/Turbo said:


> I have always wanted to know where that photo of you was taken. The area code is Kentucky, but you are in Oklahoma, and they fish look like Florida. lol


Fishing trip in Sandestin, Florida.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Fishing trip in Sandestin, Florida.



I knew it! It had to be Florida. I love those fishing trips!


----------



## cmacusa3

Heather H said:


> Thank you. Tornado season seems late this year. I hope it's not bad. Stay safe


We had a late winter, so my guess is Spring could be rough. My son plays High School baseball, half way through the season they've played 3 games.


----------



## cmacusa3

Donna/Turbo said:


> I knew it! It had to be Florida. I love those fishing trips!


Yeah it was great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well serves me right, just had a massive hailstorm here, pretty rare event especially at this time of year. Smashed part of the cover of the central courtyard of the house. Nothing like your tornado's but the noise is deafening. Bound to have leaks in my terrace room also, my fault, I've been saying I'll fix them for a month. Tidgy woke up scared and is now on the sofa with me. She'll soon fall asleep and I'll put her back to bed again.


----------



## cmacusa3

That's stinks, we had some hail here too. It was only pea sized at my house, but some had golfball sized.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well serves me right, just had a massive hailstorm here, pretty rare event especially at this time of year. Smashed part of the cover of the central courtyard of the house. Nothing like your tornado's but the noise is deafening. Bound to have leaks in my terrace room also, my fault, I've been saying I'll fix them for a month. Tidgy woke up scared and is now on the sofa with me. She'll soon fall asleep and I'll put her back to bed again.



I don't think Turbo will mind the storms this year. He hears Disney Fireworks every night. He must be used to it.


----------



## Heather H

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> We had a late winter, so my guess is Spring could be rough. My son plays High School baseball, half way through the season they've played 3 games.


That's crazy. The weather there is bonkers this year. My mom and brother are in sand springs, but I have family all over Oklahoma. I always worry.


----------



## cmacusa3

I also went outside several times to check on the turtles to make sure they were still in the hides. Sound asleep and dry.


----------



## Heather H

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> That's stinks, we had some hail here too. It was only pea sized at my house, but some had golfball sized.


Perkins had golf ball sized .


----------



## cmacusa3

Heather H said:


> Perkins had golf ball sized .


I'm sure that did some damage


----------



## mike taylor

Donna/Turbo said:


> You need to be on the list as well Mike, but you are right they do a great job. I read the posts and see how much each one of them are helping others!! It is really amazing to see how much they care!


I wouldn't say I needed to be on that list . But thank you . I know the mods don't like having to remove post or end threads because we took it too far . I had one removed for saying something I shouldn't of . I spend alot of time here on this forum almost everything I know about tortoises is from here and the awesome people .


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Yea, I have been very careful about what and who I talk to. I really like this off topic page. Can't get in to much trouble in here as long as you keep it clean. I have a lot of respect for Yvonne. Don't know her, but I love her dogs!! I was just looking at some old post pics of her dog playing in the mud. I love dogs. I have 3 rescues.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I wouldn't say I needed to be on that list . But thank you . I know the mods don't like having to remove post or end threads because we took it too far . I had one removed for saying something I shouldn't of . I spend alot of time here on this forum almost everything I know about tortoises is from here and the awesome people .


Quite seriously, Tortoise Forum is awesome.
I spent 3 years studying chelonia on various websites and forums at a local cyber-cafe and as soon as I got my own computer, well here I am. Not at any of the others. The amount of useful, factual up-to-date information here is unsurpassed on the net and I don't need to go anywhere else, except for my palaeontology stuff. i have learned and am learning so much here, not just about my little Tidgy, but about all aspects of tortoise-keeping. it really is awesome.
And you guys are too, honestly.
And Tidgy's back asleep again and the hail has stopped.
Can I be a mod now?


----------



## mike taylor

How do you become a mod? Not that I want to be one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> How do you become a mod? Not that I want to be one!


Be on here a lot for along time. (much longer than me)
welcome lots of people to the forum.
Give good advice and be helpful
Be encouraging and nice to people.
Be horrible, but fair to people when necessary.
Become liked by Josh.
Be awesome.
Keep you lot under control.


----------



## mike taylor

Keep me under control! Hahahahahaha I can't even do that!


----------



## cmacusa3

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Be on here a lot for along time. (much longer than me)
> welcome lots of people to the forum.
> Give good advice and be helpful
> Be encouraging and nice to people.
> Be horrible, but fair to people when necessary.
> Become liked by Josh.
> Be awesome.
> Keep you lot under control.


To much pressure


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Be on here a lot for along time. (much longer than me)
> welcome lots of people to the forum.
> Give good advice and be helpful
> Be encouraging and nice to people.
> Be horrible, but fair to people when necessary.
> Become liked by Josh.
> Be awesome.
> Keep you lot under control.



Reading a post from yesterday. Mike is beyond awesome and is shooting for "I hope to achieve magnificent status". lol


----------



## cmacusa3

I'm calling him an "expert "


----------



## mike taylor

Donna/Turbo said:


> Reading a post from yesterday. Mike is beyond awesome and is shooting for "I hope to achieve magnificent status". lol


That was a good one!


----------



## Jacqui

You guys have been busy in here tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> You guys have been busy in here tonight.


 We are trying to put so much on here that it's impossible for you to read it all and therefore we are able to say rude things and break all the rules and get away with it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

look at this!
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/night-time-yard-adventure.115128/


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We are trying to put so much on here that it's impossible for you to read it all and therefore we are able to say rude things and break all the rules and get away with it.


Sounds like something you would be up to.


----------



## cmacusa3

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We are trying to put so much on here that it's impossible for you to read it all and therefore we are able to say rude things and break all the rules and get away with it.


That's great!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

They made me do it!!


----------



## cmacusa3

Donna/Turbo said:


> They made me do it!!


No no no! Donna is the ring leader.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite seriously, Tortoise Forum is awesome.
> I spent 3 years studying chelonia on various websites and forums at a local cyber-cafe and as soon as I got my own computer, well here I am. Not at any of the others. The amount of useful, factual up-to-date information here is unsurpassed on the net and I don't need to go anywhere else, except for my palaeontology stuff. i have learned and am learning so much here, not just about my little Tidgy, but about all aspects of tortoise-keeping. it really is awesome.
> And you guys are too, honestly.
> And Tidgy's back asleep again and the hail has stopped.
> Can I be a mod now?



Flattery will get you anywhere!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Flattery will get you anywhere!


Not flattery. True


----------



## Jacqui

Donna/Turbo said:


> They made me do it!!


Do you have a bridge for sale, too.


----------



## Jacqui

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> No no no! Donna is the ring leader.


I thought it was Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I thought it was Adam.


Well, ta!
I'm as pure as the driven snow!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Yvonne G said:


> Flattery will get you anywhere!



I really do love the picture of your dog in the mud. Way to cute!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

my female russian is laying more eggs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my female russian is laying more eggs.


Is that good or bad?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is that good or bad?


good. she lays eggs every month but they are never fertile.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> good. she lays eggs every month but they are never fertile.


You how's your Russians separately, do you ever let them get together?


----------



## leigti

I just asked that but then I realized I wasn't sure if you had one male and one female.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> good. she lays eggs every month but they are never fertile.


How many? And do you plan to mate her at any time?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> You how's your Russians separately, do you ever let them get together?


the sleep at night in the same enclosure and then in the morning they go right out to there separate enclosures.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How many? And do you plan to mate her at any time?


some times i see they male mating with her when i put them in there night time enclosure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> some times i see they male mating with her when i put them in there night time enclosure.


Would you be happy if the eggs were fertilized?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Would you be happy if the eggs were fertilized?


yes!!!! little baby torts are so fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yes!!!! little baby torts are so fun!


Why do you think they're not gettin fertilized?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why do you think they're not gettin fertilized?


the male never puts out his weewee when they mate.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the male never puts out his weewee when they mate.


That would be the problem. Is he too young?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the male never puts out his weewee when they mate.


Sorry to ask all these questions but I'm learning here. Why doesn't he put it out? Is this common?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> That would be the problem. Is he too young?


i have had him for 5 years and i have had the female for 11 years. he should be mature.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the male never puts out his weewee when they mate.


Has he ever put it out? Like during a soak?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry to ask all these questions but I'm learning here. Why doesn't he put it out? Is this common?


he may be not mature but i have had him for a long time.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Has he ever put it out? Like during a soak?


no.


----------



## leigti

Then my guess would be either he is a she  or he is just too young. Or maybe he has some physical problem that won't make it happen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

We need to invent tortoise viagra !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

How many eggs does she lay at a time?


----------



## leigti

I remember reading a thread about somebody who had a Mail tortoise that wasn't productive. Until he introduced another mail tortoise. I guess the guy needed a little competition is all.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Then my guess would be either he is a she  or he is just too young. Or maybe he has some physical problem that won't make it happen.


its a he, i know everything!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

This is all very interesting


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its a he, i know everything!


Prove it


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Prove it


no!


----------



## leigti

At least show us a picture of the tail.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This is all very interesting


300+ pound sulcata.


----------



## leigti

Wow. I hope it doesn't hurt the smaller tortoises.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> At least show us a picture of the tail.


i know the gender of my tortoises!


----------



## leigti

Oh calm down! I'm just giving you A hard time. It just doesn't sound like you're going to get babies out of the pair that you have. I don't know how old a male tortoise has to be before he can produce babies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Wow. I hope it doesn't hurt the smaller tortoises.


It looks like it might be bullying it to me. what do you think Nick?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It looks like it might be bullying it to me. what do you think Nick?


its just eating a pice of food near it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its just eating a pice of food near it.


I bow to your superior knowledge. 
So it's pinching the smaller ones nosh?


----------



## leigti

Totally changing the subject for a minute, people are saying that my new I looks very natural. That's a good thing. I'm sure I will be used to it soon enough but it still itchy and feels funny most of the time. I'm going to go put some ointment in it for the night. That does make it feel better.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I bow to your superior knowledge.
> So it's pinching the smaller ones nosh?


what?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Totally changing the subject for a minute, people are saying that my new I looks very natural. That's a good thing. I'm sure I will be used to it soon enough but it still itchy and feels funny most of the time. I'm going to go put some ointment in it for the night. That does make it feel better.


You were going to post a pic of the eye. Did I miss it? I'm sure you'll soon get used to it, but it's naturally gonna itch to begin.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Totally changing the subject for a minute, people are saying that my new I looks very natural. That's a good thing. I'm sure I will be used to it soon enough but it still itchy and feels funny most of the time. I'm going to go put some ointment in it for the night. That does make it feel better.


you should have gotten a different color eye!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?


Sorry, English English, old chap.
To pinch = to steal
Nosh = food.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You were going to post a pic of the eye. Did I miss it? I'm sure you'll soon get used to it, but it's naturally gonna itch to begin.


I forgot to do that. The doctor said leave it in for a month. But if I take it out between now and then I'll take a picture of it. I am not taking a picture of myself, the forum would shut down immediately.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you should have gotten a different color eye!


I look strange enough Nick, I don't need to add to it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## leigti

If putting it back in wasn't so nerve-racking I would do it sooner. I will post a picture of it, just can't say exactly when.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## leigti

The owl and the hippo pictures are my favorites.


----------



## leigti

Well good night people I will talk to you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I forgot to do that. The doctor said leave it in for a month. But if I take it out between now and then I'll take a picture of it. I am not taking a picture of myself, the forum would shut down immediately.


i think they would if I showed my features also!!!! ha!ha!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> If putting it back in wasn't so nerve-racking I would do it sooner. I will post a picture of it, just can't say exactly when.


i am known for my patience and plan on being around for a while yet, you poor people.
I can wait.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Well good night people I will talk to you guys tomorrow.


Night night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 123473
> View attachment 123474
> View attachment 123475
> View attachment 123476
> View attachment 123473
> View attachment 123474
> View attachment 123475
> View attachment 123476


Great shots as usual Nick.
The proboscis monkey is my favourite, but I hate camels.
The others are cool.
Were these in your garden?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great shots as usual Nick.
> The proboscis monkey is my favourite, but I hate camels.
> The others are cool.
> Were these in your garden?


yea man all of theres where in my back yard.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone here?


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> look at this!
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/night-time-yard-adventure.115128/


Snitch!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Snitch!


what? how am i a snitch?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


morning.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO!


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what? how am i a snitch?


You know what you did .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> You know what you did .


i dont


----------



## mike taylor

So did you take the selfie with the toad yet?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what? how am i a snitch?





mike taylor said:


> You know what you did .



Snitches get stitches and wake up in ditches, lol

What did you do NickyPoo???


----------



## Jacqui

Here is to Thursday being a terrific day for you all.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Snitches get stitches and wake up in ditches, lol
> 
> What did you do NickyPoo???


i don't know.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i need to go to bed soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

Donna/Turbo said:


> I really do love the picture of your dog in the mud. Way to cute!



I just love this dog. She's my side kick and goes wherever I go. Bad part about it is, she's a bit paranoid, thinking I'm HER protector instead of the other way around. She'll be 3 in June, and she's finally grown into her big feet!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have had him for 5 years and i have had the female for 11 years. he should be mature.


So you've had the male since you were 11, and the female since you were 5?


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Here is to Thursday being a terrific day for you all.


Somebody is happy this morning .


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 123473
> View attachment 123474
> View attachment 123475
> View attachment 123476
> View attachment 123477



That camel picture isn't a sight one sees very often.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everyone! Are you ready for another wonderful day? I don't have any big time plans for the day. Just a little of this and a little of that. I still have a few plants to bring out of the greenhouse, but I ran out of potting soil, and some of them need to be re-potted. I like to do that as I bring them out. It's supposed to be pretty warm today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The weather guessers here are saying we'll see temps of 72° or so today. We'll see.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So you've had the male since you were 11, and the female since you were 5?


female 11, years, male 5 years,


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So using the amazing science of mathematics, the ages I stated for you at the time you got these two are correct?


----------



## puffy137

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Crap! I'm in one of those pictures.
> When the wisteria are in bloom it's truly something to see. Most of mine are in the ground increasing their trunk girth and being trained.


wow wow wow , fantastic , how lovely , so clever of you Ken. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Watching the news this am and there's a story about, “One Direction" splitting up? From what I can tell, Yoko likely had a hand in this as well!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Somebody is happy this morning .


No more then normal.


----------



## Jacqui

Heavy frost on the ground, yet the frog is out making his music. Sometimes I wonder about them.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne is taking her plants out and last night I brought the few I had out back in. Decided 27 was too nippy for them.


----------



## Jacqui

Suppose to be a sweltering 55 today. Atleast the sky has cleared up.


----------



## puffy137

Yvonne G said:


> That camel picture isn't a sight one sees very often.


Yea I'm wondering where that camel pic was shot, could it be in Jordan ?


----------



## Momof4

Good morning! We couldn't fix the leak in the union pipe so we had to shut of the water until the plumber comes today. This pipe has been leaking for weeks!! We found some wet ground way in the backyard but couldn't figure out where it was coming from. I feel so bad because we are in a drought and we really try to conserve.


----------



## Jacqui

Atleast you have found it now and are getting it fixed.


----------



## Jacqui

Did you see the thread Turbo's person did just now about her golden? Sure hope it is something temporary.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We are trying to put so much on here that it's impossible for you to read it all and therefore we are able to say rude things and break all the rules and get away with it.


You are wonderfully incorrigible!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Did you see the thread Turbo's person did just now about her golden? Sure hope it is something temporary.



Can you link it for us? I don't remember seeing it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Nevermind. I found it. Donna/Turbo


----------



## Jacqui

Your just too speedy for me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Poor doggy.


----------



## Jacqui

I can just imagine what a wreck Donna is.


----------



## juli11

Feeding time some pictures


----------



## Jacqui

Nice pictures! I will take the bottom one please


----------



## AZtortMom

Getting my taxes done.. *eye roll*


----------



## juli11

Jacqui said:


> Nice pictures! I will take the bottom one please



The homeana or the softshell?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> That camel picture isn't a sight one sees very often.


Yes it is.
Unfortunately.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You are wonderfully incorrigible!!!!


I am an innocent, naive, soft, sweet, fluffy, bunny sort of thing.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, English English, old chap.
> To pinch = to steal
> Nosh = food.


Lol I got this . It took me forever to americanize my English and my spelling.


----------



## Heather H

Waiting for the neurologist. Maybe they will find me a brain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Lol I got this . It took me forever to americanize my English and my spelling.


Don't! That way lieth purgatory!
English English is the way to true enlightenment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Waiting for the neurologist. Maybe they will find me a brain.


You can have mine if you like.
I'm not using it.


----------



## mike taylor

Ew you take it out and play with it! Don't you? (His brain that is ) You guys need to sweep your dirty brains out )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Ew you take it out and play with it! Don't you? (His brain that is ) You guys need to sweep your dirty brains out )


It's difficult to locate. If I played with it I would drop it and loose it.
So don't be silly.


----------



## Jacqui

juli11 said:


> The homeana or the softshell?


the hingeback of course


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Getting my taxes done.. *eye roll*


I was getting ready to send ours into the tax folks with Jeff's company only to find out that we had failed to notice they were no longer taking monthly payments out to do our taxes. Was actually a great thing since my youngest now does audits and taxes for a living. Yippee free tax preparation.

I hope yours goes well with a huge refund.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am an innocent, naive, soft, sweet, fluffy, bunny sort of thing.



*hands out the hip waders*
WARNING: Please watch your step, we are currently experiencing an unusually high level of bs.


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> Waiting for the neurologist. Maybe they will find me a brain.



Seriously you are? Hope all is well.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You can have mine if you like.
> I'm not using it.


Oh the comments I could make.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You can have mine if you like.
> I'm not using it.


Pick me, Pick me ! (Waving arms frantic like in air!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Oh the comments I could make.


Crikey, you've really got it in for me, haven't you.
What have I done to upset you?
I really am a force for good, you know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Pick me, Pick me ! (Waving arms frantic like in air!)


I'm not sure mine's any better than the one you've already got.
Ummm, I take that back!


----------



## Abdulla6169

I bought this book. Really interesting... 
So, how have you guys been doing lately?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've simply been spending time looking for a job. I did get this picture of Stanley finding the calcium slick for the first time this spring…


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've simply been spending time looking for a job. I did get this picture of Stanley finding the calcium slick for the first time this spring…
> View attachment 123538



Hope you find something soon buddy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 123537
> 
> I bought this book. Really interesting...
> So, how have you guys been doing lately?


I'm good, How bout you.
Book does look intriguing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've simply been spending time looking for a job. I did get this picture of Stanley finding the calcium slick for the first time this spring…
> View attachment 123538


Good luck, how was your meeting the other day. No banana?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Atleast you have found it now and are getting it fixed.



Yikes!! $612 later and our water will be back on around 6pm.


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> Yikes!! $612 later and our water will be back on around 6pm.


Ouch!


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes it is.
> Unfortunately.


I liked the camel picture. Probably because we don't exactly have many of them around here.


----------



## leigti

Although, there is one that lives about 20 miles up the road. I have no idea why the people have him but they do. They have a water buffalo also.


----------



## Momof4

Good luck Ken! I'm sure something will come along real soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Yikes!! $612 later and our water will be back on around 6pm.


Crikey, that'a a lot of dosh.
It would nearly have been cheaper to have me come and do it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck, how was your meeting the other day. No banana?


The other day went well. Now I'm being “pimped" out to more companies that don't want to do their own footwork so they hire other outfits to do it for them. We'll see. Today is a beautiful day out. Looking at digging up one of the garden bonsai and putting it in a training pot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I liked the camel picture. Probably because we don't exactly have many of them around here.


Just a personal thing. i love all nature.
'Cept camels. 
Sort of a negative empathy. I hate them and they hate me.
So I eat them as often as possible!


----------



## leigti

Yuck, of course I guess I don't know if it's actually yuck because I've never eaten a camel before.
Today is gorgeous, so I put my Russian tortoise outside in her pen. The pan is planted with seed mix and all the little seedlings are about 1/4 to 1inch tall. Yurik is doing her best to eat them all in one day


----------



## Abdulla6169

leigti said:


> I liked the camel picture. Probably because we don't exactly have many of them around here.


Camel Beauty Pageant in Abu Dhabi, the United Arab Emirates:






An Idiot's Guide to Camel Beauty—Via The National:
http://m.thenational.ae/blogs/a-year-at-the-camel-races/idiots-guide-to-camel-beauty


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Camel Beauty Pageant in Abu Dhabi, the United Arab Emirates:
> View attachment 123539
> 
> View attachment 123540
> 
> View attachment 123541
> 
> An Idiot's Guide to Camel Beauty—Via The National:
> http://m.thenational.ae/blogs/a-year-at-the-camel-races/idiots-guide-to-camel-beauty


Dinner! Yummy!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dinner! Yummy!


Some camels there are worth millions of dollars—literally. Not a great idea  !


----------



## leigti

AbdullaAli said:


> Some camels there are worth millions of dollars—literally. Not a great idea  !


What would make a camel worth $1 million?


----------



## leigti

I've never seen those dark camels before. I guess if you ate one of them their owners would not appreciate it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

leigti said:


> What would make a camel worth $1 million?


"Supply and demand. Camels are popular for the same reason people love Ferrari sport cars or Jimmy Choo shoes. They’re beautiful, they’re timeless and they’re a status symbol."
-The National
Camels with specific traits that are considered desirable, lineages, etc.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I've never seen those dark camels before. I guess if you ate one of them their owners would not appreciate it.


No, as AbdullaAli says, they are highly prized.
But they do eat them when they get old.
In Morocco at least.


----------



## Abdulla6169

leigti said:


> I've never seen those dark camels before. I guess if you ate one of them their owners would not appreciate it.


Camels come in all colors:


----------



## leigti

I don't like Ferraris order those shoes. But I guess camels are sort of like horses in this country. You pay for the bloodlines. I can understand that.


----------



## leigti

And I've never seen the white ones either. Wow, I need to get out more


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, as AbdullaAli says, they are highly prized.
> But they do eat them when they get old.
> In Morocco at least.


They're usually eaten when their small. That's how it goes here. Usually small male camels. Costs some $1300 for meat.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, as AbdullaAli says, they are highly prized.
> But they do eat them when they get old.
> In Morocco at least.


I couldn't raise an animal and then eat it. Especially after treating it almost like a pet. I know the kids in 4H do it all the time but I couldn't. I am very well aware where meat comes from but I can't "raise my own" so to speak. I am not going to eat my chickens when they're done laying eggs either, I guess I will have to find a chicken retirement home


----------



## Abdulla6169

leigti said:


> I couldn't raise an animal and then eat it. Especially after treating it almost like a pet. I know the kids in 4H do it all the time but I couldn't. I am very well aware where meat comes from but I can't "raise my own" so to speak. I am not going to eat my chickens when they're done laying eggs either, I guess I will have to find a chicken retirement home


They are usually eaten for feasts, like in a wedding or something big. We don't actually raise them. The farmers do that. We just make sure everything is going fine and all the animals are good...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In the Gulf, camel meat is a prized delicacy, in North Africa not so much.
Here, in Morocco most of the camels end up being eaten.
The best fillet costs about 15 dollars a kilo, hump about $12 and the ordinary meat $8. 
But that is more expensive than other meats.


----------



## leigti

I'm sure you can get camel meet somewhere in this country. I just don't know where. I'm not very adventurous eater. The only "exotic" things I have eaten are Buffalo, deer, elk, moose, swordfish, rabbit, and Rocky Mountain oysters  not very exciting I know.


----------



## Abdulla6169

leigti said:


> I'm sure you can get camel meet somewhere in this country. I just don't know where. I'm not very adventurous eater. The only "exotic" things I have eaten are Buffalo, deer, elk, moose, swordfish, rabbit, and Rocky Mountain oysters  not very exciting I know.


I tried sushi for the first time in my life this week. IT WAS AMAZING! I was never a fan of sea food, but it tasted so great!


----------



## leigti

AbdullaAli said:


> I tried sushi for the first time in my life this week. IT WAS AMAZING! I was never a fan of sea food, but it tasted so great!


Oh yeah, I've eaten sushi too. I love seafood. The sushi was okay.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Oh. My vacation begun this afternoon. I had lots of fun. I hung out with a few friends... Ate dinner, joked around... 


The weather was great. We also has some coffee. I need to do this a lot more often.


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Some camels there are worth millions of dollars—literally. Not a great idea  !


Yummy, Gourmet dinner!


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Yummy, Gourmet dinner!


LOL!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've never eaten buffalo, elk or moose, let alone Rocky Mountain Oysters, though I've eaten other oysters often.
Depends on your region and culture and how many foreign supermarkets or restaurants you have, I guess.


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> They are usually eaten for feasts, like in a wedding or something big. We don't actually raise them. The farmers do that. We just make sure everything is going fine and all the animals are good...





Tidgy's Dad said:


> In the Gulf, camel meat is a prized delicacy, in North Africa not so much.
> Here, in Morocco most of the camels end up being eaten.
> The best fillet costs about 15 dollars a kilo, hump about $12 and the ordinary meat $8.
> But that is more expensive than other meats.



So what does it taste like? Is it similar to another type of meet?


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've never eaten buffalo, elk or moose, let alone Rocky Mountain Oysters, though I've eaten other oysters often.
> Depends on your region and culture and how many foreign supermarkets or restaurants you have, I guess.


Rocky Mountain oysters are not seafood  they are steer testicles. The closest thing you'll find to native seafood in Colorado.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> So what does it taste like? Is it similar to another type of meet?


Sort of like lamb, I suppose, but a bit more gamey (but not very)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Rocky Mountain oysters are not seafood  they are steer testicles. The closest thing you'll find to native seafood in Colorado.


Ha, ha! Excuse my ignorance.
In that case I've eaten similar things often!


----------



## Abdulla6169

leigti said:


> Rocky Mountain oysters are not seafood  they are steer testicles. The closest thing you'll find to native seafood in Colorado.


I'm not surprised. Not so eww'ed out. Some people eat stuff like that in the Arab World. I can't. Don't know why...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm not surprised. Not so eww'ed out. Some people eat stuff like that in the Arab World. I can't. Don't know why...


Because it's delicious, full of protein and would be a waste to throw away.
Luvvly-jubbly!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Because it's delicious, full of protein and would be a waste to throw away.
> Luvvly-jubbly!


But... But... I don't want to have this in my mouth:


----------



## Abdulla6169

@Tidgy's Dad
This is kinda off topic. But I'd like to thank Morocco for supporting Op. Decisive Storm in Yemen...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> But... But... I don't want to have this in my mouth:
> View attachment 123549


What's the problem, it's all yummy. Post it all to us In Morocco. 
We appreciate good food here.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What's the problem, it's all yummy. Post it all to us In Morocco.
> We appreciate good food here.


!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> This is kinda off topic. But I'd like to thank Morocco for supporting Op. Deceive Storm in Yemen...


Yeah, I'm very pleased we did that.It's about time we all did something about Yemen. It often gets forgotten by the world outside the Gulf.
Went there a couple of times. The people were very nice to me.


----------



## Abdulla6169

*doing my turtle dance*:


I'm glad I don't have to eat that... It's that I'm a bit too picky when it comes to food.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> *doing my turtle dance*:
> View attachment 123550
> 
> I'm glad I don't have to eat that... It's that I'm a bit too picky when it comes to food.


Nice picture.
I do NOT eat turtle. Ever.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice picture.
> I do NOT eat turtle. Ever.


I'm meant the sheep testicles not the turtle. My bad. ! 
*hangs head in shame*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm meant the sheep testicles not the turtle. My bad. !
> *hangs head in shame*


I know, just kidding with you, my friend.


----------



## Abdulla6169

So, anything interesting happening in Morocco?


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> Camel Beauty Pageant in Abu Dhabi, the United Arab Emirates:
> View attachment 123539
> 
> View attachment 123540
> 
> View attachment 123541
> 
> An Idiot's Guide to Camel Beauty—Via The National:
> http://m.thenational.ae/blogs/a-year-at-the-camel-races/idiots-guide-to-camel-beauty


That was really interesting! I read some of the attached links as well- THANKS bunches!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Moozillion said:


> That was really interesting! I read some of the attached links as well- THANKS bunches!!!


Thanks! We're the people that benefit when other peoples understand us.  I think it's the only way to a more complete society, one that understands other societies.


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> But... But... I don't want to have this in my mouth:
> View attachment 123549


OMG!!! No, just NOOOOO!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> So, anything interesting happening in Morocco?


Sorry, wifey came home from the shops and I have to talk to her sometimes.
Where were we?
Morocco? don't know yet, I'm just out of winter hibernation and won't venture out properly until the weekend. My friends say all's ok at the moment. They're still sulking because the national side's been banned from The African Cup.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks! We're the people that benefit when other peoples understand us.  I think it's the only way to a more complete society, one that understands other societies.


Hear! Hear!
Well said sir!


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> Seriously you are? Hope all is well.


I'm good ty. Just want to know why I don't sleep.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, wifey came home from the shops and I have to talk to her sometimes.
> Where were we?
> Morocco? don't know yet, I'm just out of winter hibernation and won't venture out properly until the weekend. My friends say all's ok at the moment. They're still sulking because the national side's been banned from The African Cup.


Ty.  I have worn long skirts my whole life. Today I tripped, first time ever. I blame you


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> Yikes!! $612 later and our water will be back on around 6pm.


Dang. Do you pay for water? I hope not.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## mike taylor

Hay is for horses and cows like you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Ty.  I have worn long skirts my whole life. Today I tripped, first time ever. I blame you


Oh dear, I feel terribly guilty now.
Actually, no I don't it was me who warned you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Ahoy!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

whats up?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Hay is for horses and cows like you!


swallow broken glass!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Thanks for your information last night Nick.
I am grateful for your experience and am trying to learn.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks for your information last night Nick.
> I am grateful for your experience and am trying to learn.


no problem.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh dear, I feel terribly guilty now.
> Actually, no I don't it was me who warned you!


I thought it was very funny  .


----------



## mike taylor

Nope that would be bad for me .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> I thought it was very funny  .


'Twas synchronicity.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey, you've really got it in for me, haven't you.
> What have I done to upset you?
> I really am a force for good, you know.



Your posting on the chat thread. That means you can be a ready victim for my abuse. Did not anybody warn you chat is where the mods can be free to tease and harass? 'Sides you seem the type to handle it.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Yikes!! $612 later and our water will be back on around 6pm.


Sounds like your going to be drinking clear liquid gold at that cost. Atleast the leak is over.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Your posting on the chat thread. That means you can be a ready victim for my abuse. Did not anybody warn you chat is where the mods can be free to tease and harass? 'Sides you seem the type to handle it.


I was bullied immediately on entering this thread, by all and sundry. Now Heather's blaming me for falling over.
I am a very sensitive type and may be heading for a breakdown.
Or not.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Yuck, of course I guess I don't know if it's actually yuck because I've never eaten a camel before.
> Today is gorgeous, so I put my Russian tortoise outside in her pen. The pan is planted with seed mix and all the little seedlings are about 1/4 to 1inch tall. Yurik is doing her best to eat them all in one day


lol sounds like a Russian.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Camels come in all colors:
> View attachment 123544
> 
> View attachment 123545
> 
> View attachment 123546


spotted too?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or not.



Sounds like a challenge


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> spotted too?


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Rocky Mountain oysters are not seafood  they are steer testicles. The closest thing you'll find to native seafood in Colorado.


Have you tried the ones other then beef? Like the pork or lamb ones?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> I'm good ty. Just want to know why I don't sleep.


Did you find answers?


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was bullied immediately on entering this thread, by all and sundry. Now Heather's blaming me for falling over.
> I am a very sensitive type and may be heading for a breakdown.
> Or not.


If you have that breakdown and recover, come back again and we will give you another one. We are generous like that in here


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 123603
> View attachment 123604
> View attachment 123605
> View attachment 123606
> View attachment 123607


Now those are some beautiful camels. I have not gotten to try eating camel, but as a child I did ride on one.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Sounds like a challenge



That was my take on it.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> That was my take on it.


Game on!!!


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> Did you find answers?


No. I have to wear this thing Monday night to sleep. They think it's due to going blind. They said a lot of visually impaired people have insomnia. Who knows.


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> No. I have to wear this thing Monday night to sleep. They think it's due to going blind. They said a lot of visually impaired people have insomnia. Who knows.


Interesting. Did they say what the connection is?


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> Interesting. Did they say what the connection is?


Other senses being overactive . Sounds and smells disrupting sleep. Things that normally don't bother sleep patterns or are not even noticed. They said a bunch of stuff about disorientation, feeling of falling, and feeling unsafe? I should ask Tina if she has insomnia.


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> Other senses being overactive . Sounds and smells disrupting sleep. Things that normally don't bother sleep patterns or are not even noticed. They said a bunch of stuff about disorientation, feeling of falling, and feeling unsafe? I should ask Tina if she has insomnia.


I had wondered the same after your comments.


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> I had wondered the same after your comments.


I pmd her  now I'm curious


----------



## Jacqui

The things we learn daily in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 123603
> View attachment 123604
> View attachment 123605
> View attachment 123606
> View attachment 123607


Enough of the camels already, I hate them.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enough of the camels already, I hate them.


Did a camel spit on you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Did a camel spit on you?


Many, many times.
And bit me, kicked me, burped in my face, refused to do what I told it, and other things to unspeakable to mention.
I hate camels and they hate me.
Perhaps someone told them I eat them


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Many, many times.
> And bit me, kicked me, burped in my face, refused to do what I told it, and other things to unspeakable to mention.
> I hate camels and they hate me.
> Perhaps someone told them I eat them


Wow they must really not like you


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did you folks see this? Does he really say, “when they're playing "?

http://3dprint.com/53832/3d-printed-tortoise-shell/


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did you folks see this? Does he really say, “when they're playing "?
> 
> http://3dprint.com/53832/3d-printed-tortoise-shell/


That is so cool.


----------



## Moozillion

Heather H said:


> Other senses being overactive . Sounds and smells disrupting sleep. Things that normally don't bother sleep patterns or are not even noticed. They said a bunch of stuff about disorientation, feeling of falling, and feeling unsafe? I should ask Tina if she has insomnia.


For what it's worth, melatonin may be involved, too. Melatonin is a significant sleep hormone: plenty of melatonin is present = SLEEP; NO melatonin present= AWAKE. 
Light, especially blue light (think clear blue sky) stimulates the brain and TURNS OFF melatonin formation, so we feel awake. Once it gets dark, there's much less light stimulation to the brain, so the pineal gland now starts RELEASING melatonin, so we feel sleepy. I would guess that people who are blind have lost any sort of regular pattern for how their melatonin release occurs, so that aspect of their sleep cycle would be random and chaotic.

(Can you tell I've had insomnia, and researched a bunch about it? )


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did you folks see this? Does he really say, “when they're playing "?
> 
> http://3dprint.com/53832/3d-printed-tortoise-shell/


That is SO cool! (Yes, it sure sounded like "when they're playing"...)


----------



## Heather H

Moozillion said:


> For what it's worth, melatonin may be involved, too. Melatonin is a significant sleep hormone: plenty of melatonin is present = SLEEP; NO melatonin present= AWAKE.
> Light, especially blue light (think clear blue sky) stimulates the brain and TURNS OFF melatonin formation, so we feel awake. Once it gets dark, there's much less light stimulation to the brain, so the pineal gland now starts RELEASING melatonin, so we feel sleepy. I would guess that people who are blind have lost any sort of regular pattern for how their melatonin release occurs, so that aspect of their sleep cycle would be random and chaotic.
> 
> (Can you tell I've had insomnia, and researched a bunch about it? )


Thank you. Makes sense. What is sun


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did you folks see this? Does he really say, “when they're playing "?
> 
> http://3dprint.com/53832/3d-printed-tortoise-shell/




Hahahaha, they're stupid


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Sounds like a challenge


But it's not fair odds.
3 moderators against little old me?
You're outnumbered.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> If you have that breakdown and recover, come back again and we will give you another one. We are generous like that in here


Indeed ,I am underwhelmed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Thank you. Makes sense. What is sun


It's apparently arriving here tomorrow.
can't wait to see what it looks like.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Absolutely love this book and film.
Rorschach is my hero.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did you folks see this? Does he really say, “when they're playing "?
> 
> http://3dprint.com/53832/3d-printed-tortoise-shell/


It's funny isn't it? 
Having spent a little time on this forum and a mite longer studying tortoises in general I know read an article like this and think;
That's wrong. That's wrong. That's dangerous! That's ridiculous. That's funny. That's wrong.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But it's not fair odds.
> 3 moderators against little old me?
> You're outnumbered.


----------



## smarch

Here's a new baby goat for your enjoyment, she was born sometime last night. She's so soft!!!


----------



## tortdad

OMG.....it's 8:15 and both littles ones are asleep. I can actually watch adult TV shows. It's time to catch up on The Blacklist. 

Peace out tort peeps!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Here's a new baby goat for your enjoyment, she was born sometime last night. She's so soft!!!
> 
> View attachment 123645
> 
> 
> View attachment 123646
> 
> 
> View attachment 123647


Oh I love baby goats. Hope it is a female so it won't get eaten.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> OMG.....it's 8:15 and both littles ones are asleep. I can actually watch adult TV shows. It's time to catch up on The Blacklist.
> 
> Peace out tort peeps!


lol enjoy your rare adult time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> OMG.....it's 8:15 and both littles ones are asleep. I can actually watch adult TV shows. It's time to catch up on The Blacklist.
> 
> Peace out tort peeps!


Adult TV shows. You mean porn?


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Oh no I was just looking at Tortoise Supply website. He has 2 Russians that it looks like he rescued for 75.00 each. I am such a sucker for the little guys. They have some marks on their shells, but I don't care about that. Are Russians small enough to keep inside. I heard the max size is around 8 inches. I have never even looked into getting a Russian, but I feel bad that no one wants them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Oh I love baby goats. Hope it is a female so it won't get eaten.


Hope it's a male so I can eat it.


----------



## Jacqui

Donna/Turbo said:


> Oh no I was just looking at Tortoise Supply website. He has 2 Russians that it looks like he rescued for 75.00 each. I am such a sucker for the little guys. I feel bad that no one wants them.


In my opinion all tortoises need to
be outside as much as they can. Are these males or what? Sound like wild caught with the normal rough wear from life in the wild and perhaps some capture injuries.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Adult TV shows. You mean porn?


No. I mean not cartoons


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Jacqui said:


> In my opinion all tortoises need to
> be outside as much as they can. Are these males or what? Sound like wild caught with the normal rough wear from life in the wild and perhaps some capture injuries.



It says that they have shell damage from prior life I think, so I am guessing they are wild caught. I am sure he will tell me. Is it bad if they are? I heard they could have problems and any wild caught should see a vet right away. I have a baby sulcata, so I guess I should not get carried away. I am sure the sulcata will need the entire back yard eventually.


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> No. I mean not cartoons


Sure you do!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Adult TV shows. You mean porn?


whats that?


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats that?


It's when men and women do improv comedy on tv . Duh


----------



## Heather H

tortdad said:


> No. I mean not cartoons


My son was watching a show called south park. I freaked. "But mom it's a cartoon" he is 8. It was disturbing.


----------



## mike taylor

mike taylor said:


> It's when men and women do improv comedy on tv . Duh


What did you guys think I was going to say?


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> What did you guys think I was going to say?


Who ever know with you .


----------



## mike taylor

Heather H said:


> Who ever know with you .


I do have a filter . Really I do!


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> I do have a filter . Really I do!


It must be clogged again


----------



## mike taylor

Heather H said:


> It must be clogged again


You're probably right!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> No. I mean not cartoons


Sorry, just joking. I understand what you mean. Though we can't have kids ourselves.
Hence Tidgy being so important to us.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, just joking. I understand what you mean. Though we can't have kids ourselves.
> Hence Tidgy being so important to us.


I'm sorry  you can adopt me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats that?


From the Greek word 'pornographos', which means to write things about women of the night.


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, just joking. I understand what you mean. Though we can't have kids ourselves.
> Hence Tidgy being so important to us.


You don't have to apologize to him! You should hear the stuff that comes out of his mouth!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> My son was watching a show called south park. I freaked. "But mom it's a cartoon" he is 8. It was disturbing.


South Park is very clever sometimes.
America's contribution to world culture.
But not suitable for children, one supposes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> What did you guys think I was going to say?


I shudder to think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> I'm sorry  you can adopt me.


A very kind offer, but I can barely cope with wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, just joking. I understand what you mean. Though we can't have kids ourselves.
> Hence Tidgy being so important to us.


I don't get to controls own tv, it's always about the kids shows. Anything to keep them from being wild animals.


----------



## tortdad

Well I got to watch 2 shows and now it's bed time. Goodnight TFO


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Well I got to watch 2 shows and now it's bed time. Goodnight TFO


night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I don't get to controls own tv, it's always about the kids shows. Anything to keep them from being wild animals.


I think I prefer the wild animals generally.
But then Tidgy interrupts my viewing constantly.
She seems to know when _I'm going to watch something and the decides it's time to come over all cute or try to escape or whatever.
Wifey also sometimes insists on getting hold of the remote.
life's like that.
Help I'm writing in Italics! How do i stop it ?_


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I prefer the wild animals generally.
> But then Tidgy interrupts my viewing constantly.
> She seems to know when _I'm going to watch something and the decides it's time to come over all cute or try to escape or whatever.
> Wifey also sometimes insists on getting hold of the remote.
> life's like that._


I gave up trying to watch tv. Everyone here wants to control the tv


----------



## Moozillion

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 123665
> View attachment 123666
> View attachment 123667
> View attachment 123668
> View attachment 123669
> View attachment 123670
> View attachment 123672
> View attachment 123671
> View attachment 123673


What kind of bird is this??!?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 123665
> View attachment 123666
> View attachment 123667
> View attachment 123668
> View attachment 123669
> View attachment 123670
> View attachment 123672
> View attachment 123671
> View attachment 123673


The last of the terror cranes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> What kind of bird is this??!?!


Called a shoebill, I believe. Don't know much about them though.


----------



## Moozillion

Aha! It's a Shoebill! Seriously.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The last of the terror cranes.


I like that- it really does look like a tough character!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I like that- it really does look like a tough character!


Can't claim it as my own. After the great Cretaceous extinction, for a little time, the birds dominated the earth. Some grew to enormous size, lost the ability to fly (as it wasn't necessary) and ate mammals and reptiles. In those days horses were very small, like a terrier dog and some of the birds ate horses! This group of birds were known of the terror cranes and some of their descendants are the huge flightless birds we have today. like the ostrich and emu. And the shoebill. It really is called that (I think)


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I prefer the wild animals generally.
> But then Tidgy interrupts my viewing constantly.
> She seems to know when _I'm going to watch something and the decides it's time to come over all cute or try to escape or whatever.
> Wifey also sometimes insists on getting hold of the remote.
> life's like that.
> Help I'm writing in Italics! How do i stop it ?_



I have 6 kids. Twin boys who are about to turn 21. They fought like cats and dogs growing up. A 16 year old daughter who keeps to herself, a 13 year old son who plays video games and is just starting to branch out with friends of his own. A 4 year old son who is a mini version of me (hyper... Funny, and can make friends with anyone and anytime to include a paper bag). Then there's my 2 year old son, he's......well...for lack of a better word.... A terrorist. He's Osama Bin Ladin reincarnated while smoking crack crossed with the Tasmanian Devil. It's a good think he's cute when he's sleeping because he wouldn't have made it to 2 otherwise. I'm still not sure he's going to make it to 3. lol 

If watching the same episodes of Sponge Bob over and over keeps him even somewhat in check I'm fine with it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I have 6 kids. Twin boys who are about to turn 21. They fought like cats and dogs growing up. A 16 year old daughter who keeps to herself, a 13 year old son who plays video games and is just starting to branch out with friends of his own. A 4 year old son who is a mini version of me (hyper... Funny, and can make friends with anyone and anytime to include a paper bag). Then there's my 2 year old son, he's......well...for lack of a better word.... A terrorist. He's Osama Bin Ladin reincarnated while smoking crack crossed with the Tasmanian Devil. It's a good think he's cute when he's sleeping because he wouldn't have made it to 2 otherwise. I'm still not sure he's going to make it to 3. lol
> 
> If watching the same episodes of Sponge Bob over and over keeps him even somewhat in check I'm fine with it


It sounds like a horror story to me. Chuck the twins out, they should be independent by now. lock the 13 yr old in with the quiet girl. They'll neutralize each other. Put the 2 year old with a pile of paper bags and he'll spend forever making friends and seriously induce hibernation in your youngest so at least you get a few months off. Then watch TV.
But i'm not an 'expert'. 6? Oh my giddy aunt.
My wife wanted 11 for a football team. I wanted none, or if we had any they all had to be called Adam to avoid confusion. 
We ended up with none and can't now. Not sure if I'm sorry or not.


----------



## puffy137

I sometimes wish I could run away from my lot. The older they get the more we parents have to worry about. Middle aged kids are a pain . I can't believe I'm the mother of all these old men .  I must be in a bit of a funk. They are all good people . They are decent law biding , kind hearted , I am proud of them , just wish they could get their relationships sorted & get married to good women.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night all.
Tidgy's asleep, wifey's asleep and I've had 3 beers which is most unusual. 
Got lot's of nothing to do tomorrow.
Bless you all.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i never want kids, tortoises are my life!


----------



## Elohi

Do any of you give your tortoises probiotics?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> Do any of you give your tortoises probiotics?


no, why should we?


----------



## leigti

Elohi said:


> Do any of you give your tortoises probiotics?


Yes, in the TNT powder. I call it cheap insurance, sort of like a multivitamin.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It sounds like a horror story to me. Chuck the twins out, they should be independent by now. lock the 13 yr old in with the quiet girl. They'll neutralize each other. Put the 2 year old with a pile of paper bags and he'll spend forever making friends and seriously induce hibernation in your youngest so at least you get a few months off. Then watch TV.
> But i'm not an 'expert'. 6? Oh my giddy aunt.
> My wife wanted 11 for a football team. I wanted none, or if we had any they all had to be called Adam to avoid confusion.
> We ended up with none and can't now. Not sure if I'm sorry or not.


 The twins are out. One is in the Air Force and the other lives in Arizona. Where I'm from.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Oh I love baby goats. Hope it is a female so it won't get eaten.


Dad said goats are more pets to them and some people eat goat meat but they won't. We have 1 male (that's how the baby happened). And my dad kept referring to her as a she so I think it is, and he wants me to come up with a name... I really hope he realizes just because I like farm animals does not mean I'm the future of the farm it's just too much work. She's only a day old! So fluffy!!


----------



## smarch




----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> View attachment 123686


That's so beautiful!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> That's so beautiful!


Beautiful and eerie, the fog was thicker than it looked, because all of our snow practically melted in one day!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Beautiful and eerie, the fog was thicker than it looked, because all of our snow practically melted in one day!


Eerie is beautiful too. We seem to forget that "eerie" is merely a conjuring of the human mind. It's all beautiful, mysterious, awe-inspiring in the end.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> The twins are out. One is in the Air Force and the other lives in Arizona. Where I'm from.


Well, that's a start. 
They must have cost you a fortune over the years, though I'm sure it was worth it.
Seems you're giving them all a good start in life and that's commendable.
But not having any meant I could retire at 39!


----------



## Jacqui

Donna/Turbo said:


> It says that they have shell damage from prior life I think, so I am guessing they are wild caught. I am sure he will tell me. Is it bad if they are? I heard they could have problems and any wild caught should see a vet right away. I have a baby sulcata, so I guess I should not get carried away. I am sure the sulcata will need the entire back yard eventually.


No it is not bad to be w/c. I know some will debate me on that, but for me making an example of any animal is not right. They may be as healthy as all get out and not need a Vet.


----------



## Jacqui

A fine morning it tis here, hope where you are as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yes a beautiful day! I think summer has finally come. 
Tidgy and I will be going out to explore shortly.
I've seen lots of dandelion and thistle, some clover and shepherd's purse, that I'll have to be careful of.
She so loves it out in the sun.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> No it is not bad to be w/c. I know some will debate me on that, but for me making an example of any animal is not right. They may be as healthy as all get out and not need a Vet.


My Nank is WC, straight from the petco, was actually healthy. Shy at first but now a bold as heck Russian. I think the pet trade for the WC torts is cruel but nothing's going to stop until a law is made. I see nothing wrong with purchasing a WC its not like you're catching them and thee already been caught and transported.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> My Nank is WC, straight from the petco, was actually healthy. Shy at first but now a bold as heck Russian. I think the pet trade for the WC torts is cruel but nothing's going to stop until a law is made. I see nothing wrong with purchasing a WC its not like you're catching them and thee already been caught and transported.


Personally I would never buy a wild caught, though I have often been tempted here, to rescue them from appalling conditions and almost certain death, but where would I stop? The more I bought, the more they'd take from the countryside. I feel that it encourages these people to take more from their natural habitats. In my opinion captive bred, or rescue are the only options.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

However, I know how much you love your Nank. It's hard to resist these lovely animals isn't it.


----------



## Jacqui

Was nice to see we either did not get snow during the night or it quickly disappeared.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Personally I would never buy a wild caught, though I have often been tempted here, to rescue them from appalling conditions and almost certain death, but where would I stop? The more I bought, the more they'd take from the countryside. I feel that it encourages these people to take more from their natural habitats. In my opinion captive bred, or rescue are the only options.


I would rather them sent to the pet trade where they may end up either spoiled rotten or in breeding programs then into the stew pots.


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Personally I would never buy a wild caught, though I have often been tempted here, to rescue them from appalling conditions and almost certain death, but where would I stop? The more I bought, the more they'd take from the countryside. I feel that it encourages these people to take more from their natural habitats. In my opinion captive bred, or rescue are the only options.


I completely understand. My Petco actually has good conditions compared to things I've heard, I got him there because I was inexperienced and didn't know about the whole WC thing. 
So far it's been easy to resist more because I know I don't really even have the space for one. In the future I plan to rescue though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I would rather them sent to the pet trade where they may end up either spoiled rotten or in breeding programs then into the stew pots.


Quite right too, but the chances of spoiled rotten or breeding programs here is practically zero, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I would rather them sent to the pet trade where they may end up either spoiled rotten or in breeding programs then into the stew pots.


And they don't eat them here in the city, though I have heard of them being eaten in remote villages it's not something I've actually encountered in my extensive travels in Morocco over these last 10 years. They do make adult females into banjos and bellows though.


----------



## Jacqui

I never look at them at my local stores any more, even though my breeding group has desperate need for a couple of female Russians. My weakness comes when I spot a really old one. Those touch my heart and I bring them home to live out their last years.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And they don't eat them here in the city, though I have heard of them being eaten in remote villages it's not something I've actually encountered in my extensive travels in Morocco over these last 10 years. They do make adult females into banjos and bellows though.


Here the snappers are eaten. Better then being road kill. The box turtles are pretty much left alone. Softshells are also fished for eating.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I never look at them at my local stores any more, even though my breeding group has desperate need for a couple of female Russians. My weakness comes when I spot a really old one. Those touch my heart and I bring them home to live out their last years.


Bless!


----------



## Jacqui

Keep in mind Russians are not one of my favorite types. I first got one (a very aged male) just to have a tortoise who pigged down his food. At the time I was working with a group of hingebacks that were super picky.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi all! It's going to be another beautiful day here. Upper 80's. Today I'm making my errand run into town. I've just about got all the plants out of the greenhouse. The only ones left are the heavy ones that need the hand truck to move.

All the water turtles have come out of hibernation. And I see a lot of box turtles too, so I guess I'll have to start feeding them. I found my male desert tortoise on his back yesterday (he was ok), so that means he's getting frisky and the girls are not receptive yet. The male Manouria (Mep) has to go to the vet on Tuesday. He's holding his back leg in tight up against his body, and when he walks, he doesn't use it. However, he's not walking. He's depressed and staying hidden up in a corner of the shed. He's very strong. I turned him on his back to see if I could see anything, but you can't move the leg. He's too strong. All you can see is the bottom of his foot. I can't really complain, though. My own turtles and tortoises have not had many vet visits. Just the rescues. I hope there's nothing wrong with him that can't be fixed by time and rest. He's the only male in my breeding group.

I've got my leopards separated finally. The SA are in their own yard and the Babcocks are in their own yard. So far no breeding or egg laying.

The Russians have flattened or eaten down most of their yard. They are little eating machines. So far no breeding or nesting with them either.

Dudley is happy in his new shed. BO and SO seem to be doing well. BO still has MBD problems. It's taking a very long time to build his bones back up, but I see small improvement. 

The cats and all doing fine, and so far no new strays have come around. Misty is ... Well, Misty is Misty!!

Bye...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hope Manouria makes a speedy recovery.
If you remember, I joined up here when Tidgy had a similar problem with her front right.
Just time and love fixed the problem, just a sprain, I think.
Inshallah, Manouria's injury is something that will heal itself.


----------



## Jacqui

Have fun in town. I am going to see if my neighbor wants to go to town today.


----------



## mike taylor

Sent you a pm Jacqui! Answer me dang you! Just kidding haha


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Have fun in town. I am going to see if my neighbor wants to go to town today.


 You lucky thing! Regret to say I have not got to know one-not even one-"decent" neighbour.


----------



## Heather H

tortdad said:


> The twins are out. One is in the Air Force and the other lives in Arizona. Where I'm from.


Thank your son for his service. May he be protected as he protects us.


----------



## Heather H

its friggen snowing here. i need warmth


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> its friggen snowing here. i need warmth


What be snow?
Sunny and clear. Lovely 20C here today, blue, blue sky. Getting hotter each day this week.
Summer's here!


----------



## Heather H

Question? Do any of you guys use the microwave to disinfect water/feed dishes? I scrub all of charlies dishes every other day, and heat them in the oven. I wondered if the microwave would work? I put his dishes in there today heated on high for 1 1/2 minutes. I am leaving them there to cool.


----------



## Gillian M

Heather H said:


> its friggen snowing here. i need warmth


 Too bad. Here in Jordan, it's been nice and warm for a couple of days: Summer is very close it seems. How about a visit to Jordan? You'll love that striking hot sun, I can assure you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Too bad. Here in Jordan, it's been nice and warm for a couple of days: Summer is very close it seems. How about a visit to Jordan? You'll love that striking hot sun, I can assure you.


Visited Amman and Aqaba many years ago. Nice place and friendly people. Must go again sometime, but the sun's good here too.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Visited Amman and Aqaba many years ago. Nice place and friendly people. Must go again sometime, but the sun's good here too.


 Glad to hear you liked it. I'm not "in love" with the place: it is an extremely *boring* country. OK there's Aqaba and the sea which I *LOVE*, but it is so so far: 400 kilometres from Amman which is too bad. Had it been nearer I would be there every week probably.


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Visited Amman and Aqaba many years ago. Nice place and friendly people. Must go again sometime, but the sun's good here too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you liked it. I'm not "in love" with the place: it is an extremely *boring* country. OK there's Aqaba and the sea which I *LOVE*, but it is so so far: 400 kilometres from Amman which is too bad. Had it been nearer I would be there every week probably.


Why's Amman boring? I thought it was ok, but i was only on a brief tourist visit, more or less. But you're right Aqaba's better, or was.
We seem to be holding conversations on 2 different threads!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why's Amman boring? I thought it was ok, but i was only on a brief tourist visit, more or less. But you're right Aqaba's better, or was.
> We seem to be holding conversations on 2 different threads!


 True-a chat on torts and another on....Jordan! Well, Jordan-as you probably know-is a "desert." Only recently did those villas, buildings that seem to be skyskrapers so as to speak, extremely luxurious cars show up. Plus there is absolutely nothing to do here believe me. I for one just have not been able to adapt here, and I have been able to give and take with very few people, I go out for a drive, a walk what next? Know what I mean?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> True-a chat on torts and another on....Jordan! Well, Jordan-as you probably know-is a "desert." Only recently did those villas, buildings that seem to be skyskrapers so as to speak, extremely luxurious cars show up. Plus there is absolutely nothing to do here believe me. I for one just have not been able to adapt here, and I have been able to give and take with very few people, I go out for a drive, a walk what next? Know what I mean?


Yes, I think I understand, I rather love the desert and have visited several many times. But I would get rather bored of it too, after a while.
Guess you'd get a little crazy once you'd finished the tourist bit. Where would you like to go?


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> You lucky thing! Regret to say I have not got to know one-not even one-"decent" neighbour.


She has her moments. I knew her from when she worked for me at WalMart. When she left her husband, she bought the house behind me. I use her yard for some tortoise enclosures in exchange for all her yard work.


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all  Happy Friday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all  Happy Friday!


And to you too. 
Though here it's only 5 hours to Saturday.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And to you too.
> Though here it's only 5 hours to Saturday.


Very nice


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I think I understand, I rather love the desert and have visited several many times. But I would get rather bored of it too, after a while.
> Guess you'd get a little crazy once you'd finished the tourist bit. Where would you like to go?


 Yes, you would get BORED TO DEATH! The day is extremely long for someone who has nothing to do and moreover....with very few friends. I would like to go to any country in Europe, where at least I could-and this I'm 100% sure of-I can at least gvie and take with the people.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all  Happy Friday!


 Thanks a lot and same to you.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> She has her moments. I knew her from when she worked for me at WalMart. When she left her husband, she bought the house behind me. I use her yard for some tortoise enclosures in exchange for all her yard work.


 I don't know her, but I think that we all have our moments. (Please don't take this personal, OK)


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Too bad. Here in Jordan, it's been nice and warm for a couple of days: Summer is very close it seems. How about a visit to Jordan? You'll love that striking hot sun, I can assure you.


Gillian- how long have you been in Jordan? For some reason I thought you were in the UK...


----------



## Moozillion

Well, my orange tabby cat, Julio, decided to give me a heart attack this afternoon. He walked up to me, coughing and gagging with blood all in his mouth and on his paws. A quick phone call and hasty drive to our vet revealed he had only broken off one of his upper canine teeth!
<WHEW> 
The vet will sedate him and extract the broken root, and we'll pick him up later today. 
His new nickname will be "Snaggletooth!"


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Well, my orange tabby cat, Julio, decided to give me a heart attack this afternoon. He walked up to me, coughing and gagging with blood all in his mouth and on his paws. A quick phone call and hasty drive to our vet revealed he had only broken off one of his upper canine teeth!
> <WHEW>
> The vet will sedate him and extract the broken root, and we'll pick him up later today.
> His new nickname will be "Snaggletooth!"



Poor kitty. Glad it was only a tooth!!


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Gillian- how long have you been in Jordan? For some reason I thought you were in the UK...


 I wish I were in the UK!!! I have been in Jordan for almost fifteen years. And they seem to be like 1500 years! Ok it may be a nice place for a tour, a visit but that's about all. Don't know if you read my alert to one of the members, whereas I said it is so so so *BORING*. I for one, go for a drive, a long walk, take good care of my tort, what next? Timing is killing here for someone who doesn't work/study. Know what I mean? To make things twice as difficult jobs are not available: the unemployed are more than the labour market can take. Too bad.


----------



## Yvonne G

Heather H said:


> Question? Do any of you guys use the microwave to disinfect water/feed dishes? I scrub all of charlies dishes every other day, and heat them in the oven. I wondered if the microwave would work? I put his dishes in there today heated on high for 1 1/2 minutes. I am leaving them there to cool.



I have one of the first microwaves ever sold. We bought it way back in the '60's or '70's. And it still works!! If memory serves, you're not supposed to put empty dishes in there.


----------



## Yvonne G

This evening a gal from Modesto is coming to "take the tour." She's bringing her kids. She has two desert tortoises and a box turtle and needs ideas on habitats. That's about a three hour drive. She must be pretty dedicated.

It looks like all my YF eggs in the incubator are no good. Darn it.

Gillian: Do you read? I don't know if you have access to Bookbub.com in Jordan, but you can get free books for your electronic devices off that site. I've been taking advantage of the service for a few weeks now. I love to read!!


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Well, my orange tabby cat, Julio, decided to give me a heart attack this afternoon. He walked up to me, coughing and gagging with blood all in his mouth and on his paws. A quick phone call and hasty drive to our vet revealed he had only broken off one of his upper canine teeth!
> <WHEW>
> The vet will sedate him and extract the broken root, and we'll pick him up later today.
> His new nickname will be "Snaggletooth!"


Sorry to hear Snaggletooth-as you nicknam


Yvonne G said:


> This evening a gal from Modesto is coming to "take the tour." She's bringing her kids. She has two desert tortoises and a box turtle and needs ideas on habitats. That's about a three hour drive. She must be pretty dedicated.
> 
> It looks like all my YF eggs in the incubator are no good. Darn it.
> 
> Gillian: Do you read? I don't know if you have access to Bookbub.com in Jordan, but you can get free books for your electronic devices off that site. I've been taking advantage of the service for a few weeks now. I love to read!!


 
Thanks a lot that alert Yvonne.Oh....I love reading, but unfortunately, libraries here are very rare (regret to say people in the Middle East do anything but read!), and they - the libraries - sell books. In other words I would buy a book, read it, then what? Store it? I've had to replace the book with the net. I'll check that site, and thanks once again.


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> I wish I were in the UK!!! I have been in Jordan for almost fifteen years. And they seem to be like 1500 years! Ok it may be a nice place for a tour, a visit but that's about all. Don't know if you read my alert to one of the members, whereas I said it is so so so *BORING*. I for one, go for a drive, a long walk, take good care of my tort, what next? Timing is killing here for someone who doesn't work/study. Know what I mean? To make things twice as difficult jobs are not available: the unemployed are more than the labour market can take. Too bad.


Gosh, that sounds really frustrating! Do you ever visit the UK?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> This evening a gal from Modesto is coming to "take the tour." She's bringing her kids. She has two desert tortoises and a box turtle and needs ideas on habitats. That's about a three hour drive. She must be pretty dedicated.
> 
> It looks like all my YF eggs in the incubator are no good. Darn it.
> 
> Gillian: Do you read? I don't know if you have access to Bookbub.com in Jordan, but you can get free books for your electronic devices off that site. I've been taking advantage of the service for a few weeks now. I love to read!!



That is so nice of you Yvonne! I bet she will appreciate all your help. Have fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I have one of the first microwaves ever sold. We bought it way back in the '60's or '70's. And it still works!! If memory serves, you're not supposed to put empty dishes in there.


My microwave has a plate in it that goes round and round and round and the interior lights up prettily. It makes lovely pinging sounds too.
But it doesn't actually make anything hot. Do you think it's supposed to? I seem to remember it did in the past.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> This evening a gal from Modesto is coming to "take the tour." She's bringing her kids. She has two desert tortoises and a box turtle and needs ideas on habitats. That's about a three hour drive. She must be pretty dedicated.
> 
> It looks like all my YF eggs in the incubator are no good. Darn it.
> 
> Gillian: Do you read? I don't know if you have access to Bookbub.com in Jordan, but you can get free books for your electronic devices off that site. I've been taking advantage of the service for a few weeks now. I love to read!!


Reading is my favourite thing of all. I usually read a book or 2 a week, but now I seem to be reading every single thread on this site,one by one.


----------



## crimson_lotus

Gillian Moore said:


> I wish I were in the UK!!! I have been in Jordan for almost fifteen years. And they seem to be like 1500 years! Ok it may be a nice place for a tour, a visit but that's about all. Don't know if you read my alert to one of the members, whereas I said it is so so so *BORING*. I for one, go for a drive, a long walk, take good care of my tort, what next? Timing is killing here for someone who doesn't work/study. Know what I mean? To make things twice as difficult jobs are not available: the unemployed are more than the labour market can take. Too bad.



My first time posting here, so hi everyone 

Gillian, what are you up to in Jordan? My father is actually Jordanian and I've been there many times. I've enjoyed it for the most part!


----------



## Heather H

Andy's dad shocked me. He asked if I wanted more baby tortoises. I told him we would have to get at least 2 females. He said would it make me happy. Duh of course. So what do you guys think would 2 females be enough or would I have to get 3 . Charlie is temp sexed male.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

crimson_lotus said:


> My first time posting here, so hi everyone
> 
> Gillian, what are you up to in Jordan? My father is actually Jordanian and I've been there many times. I've enjoyed it for the most part!


Welcome to the thread crimson_lotus. It's all a bit bizarre here and a little dangerous. But rather fun, with some great and awesome people. Enjoy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Andy's dad shocked me. He asked if I wanted more baby tortoises. I told him we would have to get at least 2 females. He said would it make me happy. Duh of course. So what do you guys think would 2 females be enough or would I have to get 3 . Charlie is temp sexed male.


The others on here will know better than I, but I've heard 3 is better than 2, I think. I would love to have a shedful, but it's not really possible right now.


----------



## Telid

Yvonne G said:


> It looks like all my YF eggs in the incubator are no good. Darn it.



What happened?


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> its friggen snowing here. i need warmth


lol on our way home from the big city, we had a really fine, hard to see snow storm. Temps were low 40s.


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> Well, my orange tabby cat, Julio, decided to give me a heart attack this afternoon. He walked up to me, coughing and gagging with blood all in his mouth and on his paws. A quick phone call and hasty drive to our vet revealed he had only broken off one of his upper canine teeth!
> <WHEW>
> The vet will sedate him and extract the broken root, and we'll pick him up later today.
> His new nickname will be "Snaggletooth!"


Glad it was nothing real serious. What is with everybody's pets this week?


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> lol on our way home from the big city, we had a really fine, hard to see snow storm. Temps were low 40s.


I need to go to the store. Not going. I don't drive in the snow.


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> Andy's dad shocked me. He asked if I wanted more baby tortoises. I told him we would have to get at least 2 females. He said would it make me happy. Duh of course. So what do you guys think would 2 females be enough or would I have to get 3 . Charlie is temp sexed male.


Three is best. Problem is with hatchlings you never know. Sex temped eggs are still not real accurate.


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> Three is best. Problem is with hatchlings you never know. Sex temped eggs are still not real accurate.


3total or 3 females


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Reading is my favourite thing of all. I usually read a book or 2 a week, but now I seem to be reading every single thread on this site,one by one.



I read a book a day! And if I finish before I have to go outside for evening chores, I start another one. That's why bookbub.com has been so prized by me. They have books from free to 1.99 each. So far every one I've read has held my interest. I used to only buy certain authors, but now I read whatever's free from that site.


----------



## Yvonne G

crimson_lotus said:


> My first time posting here, so hi everyone
> 
> Gillian, what are you up to in Jordan? My father is actually Jordanian and I've been there many times. I've enjoyed it for the most part!



Oh boy, oh boy! Another victim. Welcome to the Chat, Crimson_lotus. Do you want to share your first name with us?


----------



## Yvonne G

Telid said:


> What happened?



One clutch sat in the 100F degree sun a whole day before I saw them, and the other, I guess, just isn't fertile.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've always figured two females to one male was a good ratio.


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> 3total or 3 females


Three total with two being females. Still whenever more then one, you need to be able to separate if needed.


----------



## Jacqui

Also being close in size helps.


----------



## Jacqui

I bought several groups of pansies to brighten up my front area.


----------



## Jacqui

Is today when Steven comes home?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I read a book a day! And if I finish before I have to go outside for evening chores, I start another one. That's why bookbub.com has been so prized by me. They have books from free to 1.99 each. So far every one I've read has held my interest. I used to only buy certain authors, but now I read whatever's free from that site.


I have started listening to the audio books along with reading. I use to listen to a few when driving the semi at night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Oh boy, oh boy! Another victim. Welcome to the Chat, Crimson_lotus. Do you want to share your first name with us?


Probably read some of the thread and ran for cover as fast as possible.


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> Andy's dad shocked me. He asked if I wanted more baby tortoises. I told him we would have to get at least 2 females. He said would it make me happy. Duh of course. So what do you guys think would 2 females be enough or would I have to get 3 . Charlie is temp sexed male.



I would faint if my husband asked me if I wanted more tortoises!!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably read some of the thread and ran for cover as fast as possible.



Yep, they found the boobs pages!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello everyone!!!! I wanted to know if you guys think I bought to much Girl Scout cookies

I was told this was the last week for them so I bought 3 boxes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hello everyone!!!! I wanted to know if you guys think I bought to much Girl Scout cookies
> View attachment 123780
> I was told this was the last week for them so I bought 3 boxes.


Hmmm, you're gonna get very fat, I think.
Does that say 'Goat Setting' on that green box? Is 'Goat Setting ' some bizarre cultural thing there?


----------



## crimson_lotus

Yvonne G said:


> Oh boy, oh boy! Another victim. Welcome to the Chat, Crimson_lotus. Do you want to share your first name with us?



Thanks! Hmm thinking about it, you might just want to call me crimson, I have quite the unique name 

As for those girl scout cookies, they sell those online now, don't they? I don't know if it's year round or what.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm, you're gonna get very fat, I think.
> Does that say 'Goat Setting' on that green box? Is 'Goat Setting ' some bizarre cultural thing there?


I'll probably get real fat  it's actually says Goal Settings haha


----------



## Killerrookie

crimson_lotus said:


> Thanks! Hmm thinking about it, you might just want to call me crimson, I have quite the unique name
> 
> As for those girl scout cookies, they sell those online now, don't they? I don't know if it's year round or what.


They only sell the gluten free cookies online.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

crimson_lotus said:


> Thanks! Hmm thinking about it, you might just want to call me crimson, I have quite the unique name
> 
> As for those girl scout cookies, they sell those online now, don't they? I don't know if it's year round or what.


Ok, Crimson it is.
That's an anagram of 'microns'. is that a clue?


----------



## crimson_lotus

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, Crimson it is.
> That's an anagram of 'microns'. is that a clue?



Alright, you got me, my name is Microns


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

crimson_lotus said:


> Alright, you got me, my name is Microns


You were right, it is a unique name.
Except for microns, of course. They're called that too.


----------



## Heather H

Is it quiet tonight or just me?


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> Gillian- how long have you been in Jordan? For some reason I thought you were in the UK...



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Jacqui

Too many. I will have to help you out by eating some of the mint Girl Scout cookies.


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> Is it quiet tonight or just me?


The guys are all missing.


----------



## Heather H

Ahhh ok


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> Too many. I will have to help you out by eating some of the mint Girl Scout cookies.


Feel free to come over and chow down!!!!


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> I read a book a day! And if I finish before I have to go outside for evening chores, I start another one. That's why bookbub.com has been so prized by me. They have books from free to 1.99 each. So far every one I've read has held my interest. I used to only buy certain authors, but now I read whatever's free from that site.



And then there's me. I'm still "reading" the same book for about 3 years now.


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> And then there's me. I'm still "reading" the same book for about 3 years now.



Which is?

Otherwise I'll just assume _50 Shades of Grey. _I think that was about the same time period it was popular.


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> Which is?
> 
> Otherwise I'll just assume _50 Shades of Grey. _I think that was about the same time period it was popular.



I don't even remember the name of it. It's part of the series of book by Lee Child about a character named Jack Reacher. He's a former Army MP and now out of the army wondering around as a transient and trouble follows him everywhere he goes. There's several books in this series and all about the same type of stuff. He gets in trouble, has to fight his way out and finds a cute girl to shack up with. One of his books was recently turned into a move but the Jack Reacher character was played by Tom Cruse which totally ruined it for me. Not that I hate Tom cruse or anything but he's the furthest person you would think of when reading the book. Jack is described as a 6'-6" guy built like a brick house with fists twice the size as an average mans....so totally not Tom Cruse. 

Now you've got me wanting to go read another chapter or two.


----------



## Jacqui

I am like Yvonne with about a book a day. I just can not imagine taking three years.  My slowest read was a S. King book which I simply could not get into.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Recently read the 'Fifty Shades of Grey' trilogy. Absolute piffle, but it hits its target market I guess.
Also just read Millenium 'The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo' trilogy, amongst the best books I have ever read. Gripping and beautifully written.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Where are the guys today? Ken, Mike, Nick..... Are they all hiding on another thread?
No, not even in awesome world or great world.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> I don't even remember the name of it. It's part of the series of book by Lee Child about a character named Jack Reacher. He's a former Army MP and now out of the army wondering around as a transient and trouble follows him everywhere he goes. There's several books in this series and all about the same type of stuff. He gets in trouble, has to fight his way out and finds a cute girl to shack up with. One of his books was recently turned into a move but the Jack Reacher character was played by Tom Cruse which totally ruined it for me. Not that I hate Tom cruse or anything but he's the furthest person you would think of when reading the book. Jack is described as a 6'-6" guy built like a brick house with fists twice the size as an average mans....so totally not Tom Cruse.
> 
> Now you've got me wanting to go read another chapter or two.



Tom Cruz doesn't to the Reacher part justice. I get the picture of Reacher in my mind as this big 200lb burly, muscly guy, and Tom Cruz is NOT! I'm glad I read the books before I saw the movie. I've read them all.


----------



## Heather H

I read a ton too. Have since I was young. When I was misbehaving my dad would take away books. I read on my kindle. I have kindle unlimited. All the books I want for $10 a month. Huge savings for me.


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> Hello everyone!!!! I wanted to know if you guys think I bought to much Girl Scout cookies
> View attachment 123780
> I was told this was the last week for them so I bought 3 boxes.



3 boxes or 3 cases? Wow!! Your freezer is going to be full!! 

At first glance I thought it was beer!!


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I don't even remember the name of it. It's part of the series of book by Lee Child about a character named Jack Reacher. He's a former Army MP and now out of the army wondering around as a transient and trouble follows him everywhere he goes. There's several books in this series and all about the same type of stuff. He gets in trouble, has to fight his way out and finds a cute girl to shack up with. One of his books was recently turned into a move but the Jack Reacher character was played by Tom Cruse which totally ruined it for me. Not that I hate Tom cruse or anything but he's the furthest person you would think of when reading the book. Jack is described as a 6'-6" guy built like a brick house with fists twice the size as an average mans....so totally not Tom Cruse.
> 
> Now you've got me wanting to go read another chapter or two.



How good can it be if it's been 3 years?


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Recently read the 'Fifty Shades of Grey' trilogy. Absolute piffle, but it hits its target market I guess.
> Also just read Millenium 'The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo' trilogy, amongst the best books I have ever read. Gripping and beautifully written.




Great books!! I think my husband read them too!! 

I enjoyed 50 shades and my husband benefited from them too!
He didn't get much sleep for a few weeks


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> Great books!! I think my husband read them too!!
> 
> I enjoyed 50 shades and my husband benefited from them too!
> He didn't get much sleep for a few weeks


Omg I got that. I did not read 50 shades . I think I would blush the whole time.


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> I read a ton too. Have since I was young. When I was misbehaving my dad would take away books. I read on my kindle. I have kindle unlimited. All the books I want for $10 a month. Huge savings for me.



I used to read a lot then I found forums for all my pets and stopped. 
I miss my book club. 

The Bone Setters Daughter by Amy Tan was good. 

The Glass Castle memoir by Jeanette Wall was another I enjoyed.


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> Omg I got that. I did not read 50 shades . I think I would blush the whole time.



That's why I did watch the movie plus the movie would have had to been x rated for it to be even close to the book.


----------



## Momof4

Now I feel like reading!


----------



## Heather H

Wow maybe I should read it. I've never seen an x rated movie.


----------



## mike taylor

Heather H said:


> Wow maybe I should read it. I've never seen an x rated movie.


You lie! Every one has seen at least a clip of one .


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> You lie! Every one has seen at least a clip of one .


Where do you see clips of x rated movies


----------



## mike taylor

The interwebs


----------



## mike taylor

Heather is on the interwebs checking out clips . Hahaha she's going to be missing for days .


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> Wow maybe I should read it. I've never seen an x rated movie.



Seriously?


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Seriously?


Somebody has been living in a cave! Haha


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> Seriously?


Yes seriously


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Somebody has been living in a cave! Haha


Sheltered, not cave lol.


----------



## mike taylor

Heather H said:


> Sheltered, not cave lol.


Sheltered in a cave maybe . Hahaha


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Sheltered in a cave maybe . Hahaha


Lol well everyone calls my room the girly cave. Does that count?


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> The interwebs


Like on the computer? Really do tell. Lol.


----------



## mike taylor

Just type it in the interwebs and be ready for what pops up!


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Just type it in the interwebs and be ready for what pops up!


Omg ........ not ready for that. I need a shower. No wonder my son put blocks on the computer. Anyone can find anything.


----------



## mike taylor

I told you to be ready for it!


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> I told you to be ready for it!


I wasn't ready .


----------



## mike taylor

Some sick stuff out in the interwebs!


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Heather is on the interwebs checking out clips . Hahaha she's going to be missing for days .


Haha minutes not days.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Some sick stuff out in the interwebs!


You are right.


----------



## Heather H

Hi Nick how are you


----------



## Jacqui

Your late tonight Nick.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Gosh, that sounds really frustrating! Do you ever visit the UK?


 Oh yes it definitely is frustrating I'm sorry to say. And yes, I lived in the UK. By the way, have you been there?


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> I would faint if my husband asked me if I wanted more tortoises!!


 Wow! That bad? (joking)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes it definitely is frustrating I'm sorry to say. And yes, I lived in the UK. By the way, have you been there?


Gillian, why don't you come to the UAE in the vacation? I'm sure you'll love a weekend in Dubai


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

poor little easter bunny.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> poor little easter bunny.
> View attachment 123800


Easter is lovely; it's a cross between a chocolate bunny and a chicken


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Gillian, why don't you come to the UAE in the vacation? I'm sure you'll love a weekend in Dubai


 Oh I'd love to, and thanks the  sweet thought but there are a few obstacles here:

1) I am unemployed therefore
2) I cannot afford such a trip
3) I've heard it's an extremely expensive place, which makes things twice as hard

I'm planning to go to....AQABA by the sea, here in Jordan in a week or two. It's the only place I can afford at the moment, I'm afraid. I am going to have to move "soon" as the temperature there is aready 31 degrees Celcius. Beginning May it's boiling hot-the climate there is very similar to that of the Gulf states


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Great books!! I think my husband read them too!!
> 
> I enjoyed 50 shades and my husband benefited from them too!
> He didn't get much sleep for a few weeks


Wifey is getting the movie this week and also the independent xxx version.
I am terrified.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Omg I got that. I did not read 50 shades . I think I would blush the whole time.


15 year old girl I know read them,but flicked past all the rude bits.
It didn't taker her long to read the trilogy.
Here the film at the cinema is similarly cut.
Two twenty something girls i know went to watch and the cinema was packed with hijab wearing women booing everytime there was a cut!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 15 year old girl I know read them,but flicked past all the rude bits.
> It didn't taker her long to read the trilogy.
> Here the film at the cinema is similarly cut.
> Two twenty something girls i know went to watch and the cinema was packed with hijab wearing women booing everytime there was a cut!


 I guess one has to expect this in a third world country-no offence to anyone! Here in Jordan, they do the same with films/series on TV. But I have noticed that people have got used to it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Where do you see clips of x rated movies


about a million sites on the net.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I guess one has to expect this in a third world country-no offence to anyone! Here in Jordan, they do the same with films/series on TV. But I have noticed that people have got used to it.


It's not a third world country anymore because I live here and I'm terribly civilized!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's not a third world country anymore because I live here and I'm terribly civilized!


 I didn't mean you; please do not misunderstand me. And if you did, then please accept my sincere apologies: *sorry*.


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes it definitely is frustrating I'm sorry to say. And yes, I lived in the UK. By the way, have you been there?


No, I have never been there, but I would love to go!! I'm a bit of an Anglophile. I know I had English ancestors there. We have copies of letters from the mid-1800s where my great grandfather (who had immigrated from England to California by way of New Zealand!) was urging a brother to join him. 
We also had ancestors from Ireland, who, being Irish, fought in the American Revolution.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> No, I have never been there, but I would love to go!! I'm a bit of an Anglophile. I know I had English ancestors there. We have copies of letters from the mid-1800s where my great grandfather (who had immigrated from England to California by way of New Zealand!) was urging a brother to join him.
> We also had ancestors from Ireland, who, being Irish, fought in the American Revolution.


 Well, you're most welcome any time


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> No, I have never been there, but I would love to go!! I'm a bit of an Anglophile. I know I had English ancestors there. We have copies of letters from the mid-1800s where my great grandfather (who had immigrated from England to California by way of New Zealand!) was urging a brother to join him.
> We also had ancestors from Ireland, who, being Irish, fought in the American Revolution.



Where in Ireland?


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning TFO!*​


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> *Good morning TFO!*​


 Hi Jacqui and good afternoon. It's now 5:15pm here.


----------



## AmRoKo

Saturday!


----------



## Gillian M

AmRoKo said:


> Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 123810


 A very cute pic.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Jacqui and good afternoon. It's now 5:15pm here.



Good evening then.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good evening then.


 Thanks a lot. Tell me, where do you live? (You needn't answer if you don't want to: I do respect privacy).


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> Where in Ireland?


From County Cork. I hope to go there some day!!! 
Do you have Irish heritage?


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> From County Cork. I hope to go there some day!!!
> Do you have Irish heritage?



Yes. Mayo. McGuire, Murray, McGill


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Everyone! Man-o-man, the spammers were out in force last night. When I signed on this a.m. there were 44 spam posts waiting to be approved! I went through the new member list and was able to determine and kick off 40 or 50 more of them. I wonder how much those folks get paid to do that sort of work.

Today I'm going to plant my nursery purchases and mow the back yard. What do all of you have planned for this beautiful day? Is it still cold back east?


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Everyone! Man-o-man, the spammers were out in force last night. When I signed on this a.m. there were 44 spam posts waiting to be approved! I went through the new member list and was able to determine and kick off 40 or 50 more of them. I wonder how much those folks get paid to do that sort of work.
> 
> Today I'm going to plant my nursery purchases and mow the back yard. What do all of you have planned for this beautiful day? Is it still cold back east?


 Here, it's relatively warm. However....we've finished with snowstorms and sandstorms began today. What a pain in the neck! I was planning to go out for a walk or to take, my beloved tort out for "a walk" but changed my mind. I don't want either of us to fall ill.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I didn't mean you; please do not misunderstand me. And if you did, then please accept my sincere apologies: *sorry*.


Oh, Gillian, I was only joking! Still pretty much third world here and so am I, in many respects.
No offence taken, I assure you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Saw this on Facebook:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> No, I have never been there, but I would love to go!! I'm a bit of an Anglophile. I know I had English ancestors there. We have copies of letters from the mid-1800s where my great grandfather (who had immigrated from England to California by way of New Zealand!) was urging a brother to join him.
> We also had ancestors from Ireland, who, being Irish, fought in the American Revolution.


I am terribly, wonderfully and proudly English, one of the last of the upper crust colonist class that is so not politically correct nowadays.
My wife hails from an English family that ruled parts of India for generations and was born in Karachi in Pakistan, a little after the country had been separated. She lived there for 8 years before the last of the Raj families returned home. 
In public I always wear a suit and tie, whatever the temperatures, never show emotion and treat everyone terribly politely. 
But now I don't just consider myself English(though actually I'm half Welsh).
I'm a citizen of the universe and a gentleman to boot.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, Gillian, I was only joking! Still pretty much third world here and so am I, in many respects.
> No offence taken, I assure you.


 It seemed to me that you were serious. And notice...I apologized *immediately*. I am an *extremely* *sensitive* person. I wouldn't want to offend or hurt anyone. This is a chit-chat friendly thread-nothing serious. Glad to hear that I was mistaken.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> From County Cork. I hope to go there some day!!!
> Do you have Irish heritage?


County Cork is beautiful, if a bit wet. Lovely, but they do like a tipple there.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Saw this on Facebook:
> 
> View attachment 123819


 That's a funny one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Everyone! Man-o-man, the spammers were out in force last night. When I signed on this a.m. there were 44 spam posts waiting to be approved! I went through the new member list and was able to determine and kick off 40 or 50 more of them. I wonder how much those folks get paid to do that sort of work.
> 
> Today I'm going to plant my nursery purchases and mow the back yard. What do all of you have planned for this beautiful day? Is it still cold back east?


One isn't always aware how much work the moderators put in out of sight of the community here. A thankless task sometimes, I'll warrant.
So thank you.
I'm waiting for wifey to surface and then I'm off outside with Tidgy for some quality time with my little girl. 
Quality time with wifey this evening.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> It seemed to me that you were serious. And notice...I apologized *immediately*. I am an *extremely* *sensitive* person. I wouldn't want to offend or hurt anyone. This is a chit-chat friendly thread-nothing serious. Glad to hear that I was mistaken.


Really, it's fine. I take very little seriously nowadays, particularly myself. You're one of my new Tortoise Forum Friends.
I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Greetings, Nick.
How are you today?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, I did a few of the scammers last night. Did not get on early enough to get the scanners before you came in, but was trying to race you through them when you were down to 28.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Greetings, Nick.
> How are you today?


okay. what about you?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

that looks painful


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, I did a few of the scammers last night. Did not get on early enough to get the scanners before you came in, but was trying to race you through them when you were down to 28.


And a thank you to you, too. (see above)


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Everyone! Man-o-man, the spammers were out in force last night. When I signed on this a.m. there were 44 spam posts waiting to be approved! I went through the new member list and was able to determine and kick off 40 or 50 more of them. I wonder how much those folks get paid to do that sort of work.
> 
> Today I'm going to plant my nursery purchases and mow the back yard. What do all of you have planned for this beautiful day? Is it still cold back east?




A lot of the spammers are probably created by bots. Sometimes if you look at the names you can see patterns.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that looks painful


Massive ouch.
I've been bitten by tropical centipedes a few times and some of them really, really hurt, but I've never had that sort of reaction, thankfully.
I'm fine, ta. Summers arrived! Happy, happy, happy.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that looks painful


I saw the first picture and my first thought was. dummy, that's going to hurt. Then I saw the second pic and said to myself, told you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> A lot of the spammers are probably created by bots. Sometimes if you look at the names you can see patterns.


Another person to thank.
Thank you for helping make this site such a great place.
I'm really grovelly today, aren't I?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I saw the first picture and my first thought was. dummy, that's going to hurt. Then I saw the second pic and said to myself, told you!


Hello!
How are you, your family and all the torts today?


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello!
> How are you, your family and all the torts today?


We're doing okay. The weather is a perfect 82 an sunny so I'm trying to plan a picnic for tomorrow and get everyone out of the house.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> poor little easter bunny.
> View attachment 123800


A little girl goes into a pet shop and says'Have you got any bunnie-wunnies?'
The man says 'Would you like a black bunnie-wunnie or a white bunnie-wunnie?'
The girl replies, 'I don't think my python gives a s**t.'


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A little girl goes into a pet shop and says'Have you got any bunnie-wunnies?'
> The man says 'Would you like a black bunnie-wunnie or a white bunnie-wunnie?'
> The girl replies, 'I don't think my python gives a s**t.


lol!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's not a third world country anymore because I live here and I'm terribly civilized!


Being a "Third World Country" does not correlate with poverty:


----------



## mike taylor

You know why Easter bunnies hide their eggs? Because she doesn't want anybody to know she's dating the rooster! Hahahahah


----------



## Moozillion

mike taylor said:


> You know why Easter bunnies hide their eggs? Because she doesn't want anybody to know she's dating the rooster! Hahahahah


GROOOOOOAAAANNNN!!!! Lookout- Mike's awake and online!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> Being a "Third World Country" does not correlate with poverty:




Maybe not originally, but now it does. Language is ever changing, constantly evolving.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really, it's fine. I take very little seriously nowadays, particularly myself. You're one of my new Tortoise Forum Friends.
> I hope.


 You lucky one! You don't take things seriously you said. I on the other hand take things too seriously and this is probably due to the fact that I'm so sensitive. Appreciate having a friend like you! Take care.


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


> Maybe not originally, but now it does. Language is ever changing, constantly evolving.


 I think that it s linked with poverty, although UAE and Iraq are anytyhing but poor. Language and words here play an important role.


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that looks painful


 Very. See what I meant when I mentioned being scared of....snakes?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Gillian Moore said:


> Very. See what I meant when I mentioned being scared of....snakes?


theres no need to be scared of snakes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You lucky one! You don't take things seriously you said. I on the other hand take things too seriously and this is probably due to the fact that I'm so sensitive. Appreciate having a friend like you! Take care.


Thank you.


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> theres no need to be scared of snakes!


 You must be joking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> theres no need to be scared of snakes!


Maybe not scared, I love snakes, but respectful would be a better word.
Some snakes can be dangerous.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maybe not scared, I love snakes, but respectful would be a better word.
> Some snakes can be dangerous.


 Are you another one who loves snakes ?  What on earth do you love (not like) in them? Or is that another "joke of yours  ?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Gillian Moore said:


> Are you another one who loves snakes ?  What on earth do you love (not like) in them? Or is that another "joke of yours  ?


snakes are so cool they can move so fast without legs! the sad thing is there is so much misinformation out there on snakes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I love their movement, their beauty and the complexity of their sense organs and variety. I love the feeling of power in the muscles of a big constrictor and the grace and cunning of smaller, venomous and non-venomous species. They are all a part of life's rich tapestry which I adore.
'cept camels which I eat, as you probably know.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

beautiful!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Now, I'm no expert, but these don't look like snakes to me.
The second one looks suspiciously like one of your wonderful sulcatas, Nick.


----------



## Moozillion

Snakes are amazing animals. I have never owned any, but my brother had one when we were kids. They are NOT slimy. It is amazing to hold one and feel the muscles- they're a lot stronger than you might imagine. Most of them are happiest just being left alone. My brother's snake got handled a lot and never bit anyone (it was NOT a venomous snake, obviously!) 
I do NOT want to keep snakes myself, but I really admire them. It's a shame so many people hate them.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now, I'm no expert, but these don't look like snakes to me.
> The second one looks suspiciously like one of your wonderful sulcatas, Nick.


its a CA desert tortoise!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, I did a few of the scammers last night. Did not get on early enough to get the scanners before you came in, but was trying to race you through them when you were down to 28.



I don't do them from the "report", I get them from the "members" tab. That way you can delete more than one thread at a time (if one spammer has written more than one thread). Oh the pain of it. A moderator's job is never done. Woe is me!

Well, I mowed the back yard today. I'm real good at procrastinating this particular chore. I really hate emptying the grass catcher. Plus my mower isn't really pleasant to run. It's a Trimmer brand with a Honda engine. The old Trimmers had Briggs and Stratton engines, and I liked them a whole lot better. The problem with this one is it lopes. I'm sure you auto or motorcycle guys understand what I mean by that. The service department at the mower shop doesn't understand the term. Instead of a nice, steady VRO-O-O-O-O-O-OM, at idle it goes vroom, vroom, vroom. In other words, it sounds like a horse running, or loping, or a Harley. It doesn't smooth out until you've forced the throttle all the way open, and then it 'walks' too fast for me. So I put off that job as long as earthly possible.


----------



## Moozillion

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 123853


I ha


russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 123853


Caption: "I am king of all I survey!!!"


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> A lot of the spammers are probably created by bots. Sometimes if you look at the names you can see patterns.



Yes, and looking at them in the 'members' list, most often they say they are female, however they have a male username, and most females are 25 years old. Plus a lot of times they are from the United STATE (only one state). I'm getting pretty good at spammer profiling.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> beautiful!
> View attachment 123851



This is a very interesting picture!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I gotta' go open the gate. Someone's bringing me a couple of turtles.


----------



## tortdad

I don't know why this guy likes to pee on my porch so much. At least it's easy to spray off.


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> snakes are so cool they can move so fast without legs! the sad thing is there is so much misinformation out there on snakes.


Oh yes the are so fast when the move, unlike our beloved torts! hahaha!


russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> snakes are so cool they can move so fast without legs! the sad thing is there is so much misinformation out there on snakes.


 
Oh yes, snakes are so so fast, just *as* *fast* *as* *our* *cute* *torts!* hahaha. I guess you're right when you said there is misinformation about them. I for one was taught that they are dangerous and can poison you to..death. Such words, when said to a child get engraved into his/her mind forever. Know what I mean?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes the are so fast when the move, unlike our beloved torts! hahaha!
> 
> 
> Oh yes, snakes are so so fast, just *as* *fast* *as* *our* *cute* *torts!* hahaha. I guess you're right when you said there is misinformation about them. I for one was taught that they are dangerous and can poison you to..death. Such words, when said to a child get engraved into his/her mind forever. Know what I mean?


snakes don't have poison they have venom! yea i know what you mean.


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> snakes don't have poison they have venom! yea i know what you mean.


 Again, the words are two but the conclusion is one......death!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> snakes don't have poison they have venom! yea i know what you mean.





Venom is poisonous; therefore, venom is a poison...


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes the are so fast when the move, unlike our beloved torts! hahaha!
> 
> 
> Oh yes, snakes are so so fast, just *as* *fast* *as* *our* *cute* *torts!* hahaha. I guess you're right when you said there is misinformation about them. I for one was taught that they are dangerous and can poison you to..death. Such words, when said to a child get engraved into his/her mind forever. Know what I mean?


I know what you mean!


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> I don't know why this guy likes to pee on my porch so much. At least it's easy to spray off.
> View attachment 123855


I wonder if he's marking "his" territory? ...but I guess torts don't do that!


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 123862
> 
> Venom is poisonous; therefore, venom is a poison...


 Forget about poison  for a moment, please. How are doing with German? Finding it easy or hard?


----------



## tortdad

Moozillion said:


> I wonder if he's marking "his" territory? ...but I guess torts don't do that!



Its funny because the only time he comes up in the concrete is to pee.


----------



## tortdad

Look who we found ate grocery store.


----------



## Yvonne G

So, the lady tells me on the phone that she has two adult pond turtles, male and female, and this a.m. they found 3 little hatchlings. Can she bring them over, as she and her husband are getting too old to give them the care they need.

He brings four tubs of turtles:




(I just LOVE what he's done to the lids of these tubs! What a great idea.)

Nineteen turtles in all! Eleven had been outside, so they are able to be set up outside, but eight of them had been in the house, so I have to acclimate them before they can go outside. Talk about stretching the limits of my facilities!

Three this size:




Five this size:




and eleven full grown turtles.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Look who we found ate grocery store.
> View attachment 123863




I don't know about you, but if I were a kid and saw this big ugly white rabbit I think I'd be scared outta' my pants!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now, I'm no expert, but these don't look like snakes to me.
> The second one looks suspiciously like one of your wonderful sulcatas, Nick.


Well that just shows how little I know.
Silly me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I don't do them from the "report", I get them from the "members" tab. That way you can delete more than one thread at a time (if one spammer has written more than one thread). Oh the pain of it. A moderator's job is never done. Woe is me!
> 
> Well, I mowed the back yard today. I'm real good at procrastinating this particular chore. I really hate emptying the grass catcher. Plus my mower isn't really pleasant to run. It's a Trimmer brand with a Honda engine. The old Trimmers had Briggs and Stratton engines, and I liked them a whole lot better. The problem with this one is it lopes. I'm sure you auto or motorcycle guys understand what I mean by that. The service department at the mower shop doesn't understand the term. Instead of a nice, steady VRO-O-O-O-O-O-OM, at idle it goes vroom, vroom, vroom. In other words, it sounds like a horse running, or loping, or a Harley. It doesn't smooth out until you've forced the throttle all the way open, and then it 'walks' too fast for me. So I put off that job as long as earthly possible.


Buy a goat.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know about you, but if I were a kid and saw this big ugly white rabbit I think I'd be scared outta' my pants!


 The 2 year old was trying to rip his hand out of mine so he could sit with him, he loves it. I had to bribe the 4 year old with a candy bar, he wanted no part of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Its funny because the only time he comes up in the concrete is to pee.


My Tidgy hates to pee or poop in her enclosure. She will only do this outside or, if inside will scrabble to get out of her enclosure and will only pee or poo when I put her on a particular little table. She is toilet trained. Likewise when she is free and wandering the apartment (and I know this is naughty) she goes up to this particular table and looks up and I will oblige her. For 3 years now , with almost no 'accidents', when I don't see her or don't get to her in time. She almost looks ashamed when an accident does happen.


----------



## sibi

Hi guys! I've been busy, busy with Baby Runt since her near death experience. She needs such specialized care. My heart goes out to her cause she really tries to eat on her own, but can't  How's everyone? Cowboy, Heather, Jacqui, Yvonne?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My Tidgy hates to pee or poop in her enclosure. She will only do this outside or, if inside will scrabble to get out of her enclosure and will only pee or poo when I put her on a particular little table. She is toilet trained. Likewise when she is free and wandering the apartment (and I know this is naughty) she goes up to this particular table and looks up and I will oblige her. For 3 years now , with almost no 'accidents', when I don't see her or don't get to her in time. She almost looks ashamed when an accident does happen.


What a GOOD GIRL she is!!!
My Elsa, on the other hand, almost ALWAYS prefers to pee AND poo in her food dish. Her food is swimming in urine...and she eats it all. <SIGH>


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> What a GOOD GIRL she is!!!
> My Elsa, on the other hand, almost ALWAYS prefers to pee AND poo in her food dish. Her food is swimming in urine...and she eats it all. <SIGH>


Yeuch!!! But I think this is normal. My girl is weird.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeuch!!! But I think this is normal. My girl is weird.


Yes, from what I read in the Forum, my Elsa is pretty typical and your Tidgy is exceptional! (...but you already knew your little girl is exceptional!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes, from what I read in the Forum, my Elsa is pretty typical and your Tidgy is exceptional! (...but you already knew your little girl is exceptional!


Your next message will be your 3,000th. Gosh!
And my girls is sooooooooooo exceptional you wouldn't believe and I'm afraid I break all the rules with her.
(well, some of them).
And I know you love your Elsa too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ugh...groan...snort! I ate too many malted milk balls!


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Ugh...groan...snort! I ate too many malted milk balls!


No such thing as too many


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I don't know why this guy likes to pee on my porch so much. At least it's easy to spray off.
> View attachment 123855



Just marking his territory!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> So, the lady tells me on the phone that she has two adult pond turtles, male and female, and this a.m. they found 3 little hatchlings. Can she bring them over, as she and her husband are getting too old to give them the care they need.
> 
> He brings four tubs of turtles:
> 
> View attachment 123864
> 
> 
> (I just LOVE what he's done to the lids of these tubs! What a great idea.)
> 
> Nineteen turtles in all! Eleven had been outside, so they are able to be set up outside, but eight of them had been in the house, so I have to acclimate them before they can go outside. Talk about stretching the limits of my facilities!
> 
> Three this size:
> 
> View attachment 123865
> 
> 
> Five this size:
> 
> View attachment 123866
> 
> 
> and eleven full grown turtles.



I thought you were done with turtles?


----------



## tortdad

I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne just has a big heart!


----------



## tortdad

Is that a nice way of saying she's a sucker?


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Or an octopus. They have three hearts and hundreds of suckers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Crikey! It's eerily quiet tonight.
If someone doesn't talk to me soon, I'll have to talk to wifey.


----------



## Momof4

Is this a yellow belly slider? @yvonneG

My friend found it in a driveway.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, awesome world is still open . What happen to all my awesome friends?


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Hi guys! I've been busy, busy with Baby Runt since her near death experience. She needs such specialized care. My heart goes out to her cause she really tries to eat on her own, but can't  How's everyone? Cowboy, Heather, Jacqui, Yvonne?


Your alive! Poor runt.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

All a bit quiet at the moment and i've


mike taylor said:


> Hey, awesome world is still open . What happen to all my awesome friends?


All bin a bit quiet today. Very strange world we live in.


----------



## Momof4

Sports day for us! I actually took a nap! I never ever nap!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Jacqui

I went into the "big" city and took one of my daughters to lunch. It's her birthday on Tuesday.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> I went into the "big" city and took one of my daughters to lunch. It's her birthday on Tuesday.


How old is she


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## mike taylor

I finished up Harry and Sally's run today . Put pictures up on my Harry and sally enclosure thread . Took my boy to his baseball game . He came home a winner . Had my god daughter over . She was asking so many tortoise questions . She is six and smart as all get out .


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> How old is she









26


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Sweden Vipera berus.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> How old is she



She will be 26


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> 26


Keeping track huh or is it because of where your age is in relationship?


----------



## mike taylor

Here us my little god daughter .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Awesome pictures as usual, Nick.
Particularly like the chameleon.
We have them here, but not like that.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Here us my little god daughter .


lol she is cute.


----------



## mike taylor

She is awesome!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Even more awesome than you?


----------



## mike taylor

Nope! Hahahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Why am I not surprised by this response?


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> She will be 26


 I've been looking fora new model so I'll be by to collect her shortly


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I thought you were done with turtles?



Yeah, I don't take red ear sliders anymore.


----------



## mike taylor

You're playing with fire Kevin . Hey, where's Heather? Is she on the interwebs?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> You're playing with fire Kevin . Hey, where's Heather? Is she on the interwebs?


Ha! Ha! She's probably learning lots of new life skills.


----------



## leigti

Saw these turtles at a pond today. Don't know what kind they are. Any ideas?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Saw these turtles at a pond today. Don't know what kind they are. Any ideas?
> View attachment 123901
> View attachment 123902


western painted turtles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yes, they are called awesome, lovely turtles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nighty night lovely folks.
Gotta try sleep now.
Silly-billies have put the clocks forward 1 hour, so I loose an hours kip.
They change the time 4 times a year here, most irritating.


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> So, the lady tells me on the phone that she has two adult pond turtles, male and female, and this a.m. they found 3 little hatchlings. Can she bring them over, as she and her husband are getting too old to give them the care they need.
> 
> He brings four tubs of turtles:
> 
> View attachment 123864
> 
> 
> (I just LOVE what he's done to the lids of these tubs! What a great idea.)
> 
> Nineteen turtles in all! Eleven had been outside, so they are able to be set up outside, but eight of them had been in the house, so I have to acclimate them before they can go outside. Talk about stretching the limits of my facilities!
> 
> Three this size:
> 
> View attachment 123865
> 
> 
> Five this size:
> 
> View attachment 123866
> 
> 
> and eleven full grown turtles.


Wow, that's a lot of turtles. But on the upside you did gain some really nice enclosures, even good for temporary set ups.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> western painted turtles.


Thank you. There's probably 50 of them in this pond.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Thank you. There's probably 50 of them in this pond.


Wow! How wonderful.
it must be ideal conditions for them.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Thank you. There's probably 50 of them in this pond.


the last picture is a western painted turtle I'm guessing there was more than one species in the pond.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

the ones in the first picture look kinda like western pond turtles.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I went into the "big" city and took one of my daughters to lunch. It's her birthday on Tuesday.



That was sweet! I bet she enjoyed it!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Here us my little god daughter .



She's got the Gene Simmons tongue going on! Too cute


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nighty night lovely folks.
> Gotta try sleep now.
> Silly-billies have put the clocks forward 1 hour, so I loose an hours kip.
> They change the time 4 times a year here, most irritating.


Why FOUR times a year, for Heaven's sake??!?!?!!


----------



## tortdad

Moozillion said:


> Why FOUR times a year, for Heaven's sake??!?!?!!


I think it used to be like that here in the states too. I seem to remember my grandpa talking about that when I was little


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> She's got the Gene Simmons tongue going on! Too cute


I got her hooked on Iron Maiden only best band on the planet .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Sup


----------



## mike taylor

Waz zap o ning?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Waz zap o ning?


what?


----------



## mike taylor

Waz zap o ning?= whats happening? Duh!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm going on a hike tomorrow.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Waz zap o ning?


what does that mean?


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Eerie is beautiful too. We seem to forget that "eerie" is merely a conjuring of the human mind. It's all beautiful, mysterious, awe-inspiring in the end.
> View attachment 123687


Never mind about 'eerie' it looks darned chilly .


----------



## puffy137

speaking of Jordan , my son & his pals had a lovely trip to Petra & places around there.


Gillian Moore said:


> I wish I were in the UK!!! I have been in Jordan for almost fifteen years. And they seem to be like 1500 years! Ok it may be a nice place for a tour, a visit but that's about all. Don't know if you read my alert to one of the members, whereas I said it is so so so *BORING*. I for one, go for a drive, a long walk, take good care of my tort, what next? Timing is killing here for someone who doesn't work/study. Know what I mean? To make things twice as difficult jobs are not available: the unemployed are more than the labour market can take. Too bad.


Have you never tried volunteer work with disadvantaged people? I often think I would like to do that someday.


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Recently read the 'Fifty Shades of Grey' trilogy. Absolute piffle, but it hits its target market I guess.
> Also just read Millenium 'The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo' trilogy, amongst the best books I have ever read. Gripping and beautifully written.


well after that endorsement I shall read that, although tattooed people have always made me look askance unless they were brawny old sailor types like Popeye.


----------



## puffy137

Heather H said:


> Where do you see clips of x rated movies


 I've never seen a porn film either , but guess what , my favourite TV series is Game of Thrones , but that doesn't count cos they just copulate like tortoises!


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Hi guys! I've been busy, busy with Baby Runt since her near death experience. She needs such specialized care. My heart goes out to her cause she really tries to eat on her own, but can't  How's everyone? Cowboy, Heather, Jacqui, Yvonne?


Hey Sibi. I'm fine. You've been missed here on TFO. You're such an amazing and inspiring person for doing all this to help Baby Runt. Good Luck... May God be with you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Why FOUR times a year, for Heaven's sake??!?!?!!


I am honoured to receive your 3,000th message. thank you.
We have the usual 'spring forward' in March and 'fall back' in October. ('autumn back' in English doesn't work ).
But they revert to normal time for Ramadan and then back again at it's end.
It all gets very confusing, as many people forget or don't hear about it , and in my medina, many ignore all the clock times completely.


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> theres no need to be scared of snakes!


 Hi there! How  are you? And how are the snakes, not the torts? Do you insist that there's no need to be scared of snakes? What's supposed to scare me, then? A *ghost* rather than a snake?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now, I'm no expert, but these don't look like snakes to me.
> The second one looks suspiciously like one of your wonderful sulcatas, Nick.


 Hello Tidgy's Dad! Hope you are well.

What came up in your alert makes sense.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My Tidgy hates to pee or poop in her enclosure. She will only do this outside or, if inside will scrabble to get out of her enclosure and will only pee or poo when I put her on a particular little table. She is toilet trained. Likewise when she is free and wandering the apartment (and I know this is naughty) she goes up to this particular table and looks up and I will oblige her. For 3 years now , with almost no 'accidents', when I don't see her or don't get to her in time. She almost looks ashamed when an accident does happen.


 That's great to hear! Good for you and obviously for your tort.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey! It's eerily quiet tonight.
> If someone doesn't talk to me soon, I'll have to talk to wifey.


 I'm here! I'll ready to chat.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why am I not surprised by this response?


 I wonder.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> well after that endorsement I shall read that, although tattooed people have always made me look askance unless they were brawny old sailor types like Popeye.


I greatly dislike tattoos but the girl in these books is great, a real role model for the modern woman. A woman portrayed as not being dominated by our patriarchal society, intelligent, individual and strong.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> I've never seen a porn film either , but guess what , my favourite TV series is Game of Thrones , but that doesn't count cos they just copulate like tortoises!


I've never seen 'Game of 'Thrones' but have been told it's great by many, including on this thread. But I think you just put me off!


----------



## Gillian M

puffy137 said:


> speaking of Jordan , my son & his pals had a lovely trip to Petra & places around there.
> 
> Have you never tried volunteer work with disadvantaged people? I often think I would like to do that someday.


 Hi Puffy, hope you're fine.

Fair enough, a lovely "*trip*" is one thing whilst being obliged to live in a country is another  . Or am I mistaken? As for working with the disadvantaged, to be quite honest to you....I don't think it would be the right job for me, or my personality. Let alone that, what of an income? In my opinion *a* *job* *is* *not* *a....hobby*. If I were to work (which is almost impossible at this point), I would have to earn a decent income so as to be able to cover: car expenses, fuel, and many other things. I applied for so many jobs while time was flying, I was getting older, and employers were (and still are) appointing the very young  due to the fact that they are willing to work for very low salaries. Moreover, the very large number of refugees who came into Jordan has been very *tough* on the unemployed. And Jordan is a relatively poor country with no natural resources.

I have even tried to give private lessons, but even that didn't work: partents of students in need of help were not willing to pay, although I would have had to go over-what of fuel expenses? See how hard things are here?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Tidgy's Dad! Hope you are well.
> 
> What came up in your alert makes sense.


I'm good Gillian, Hope your'e good too.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning to the morning folks and good evening to those in those time zones.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning to the morning folks and good evening to those in those time zones.


 Good afternoon. Hope you're well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Good morning to the morning folks and good evening to those in those time zones.


And a good afternoon to you too.


----------



## taza

sibi said:


> Hi guys! I've been busy, busy with Baby Runt since her near death experience. She needs such specialized care. My heart goes out to her cause she really tries to eat on her own, but can't  How's everyone? Cowboy, Heather, Jacqui, Yvonne?


Hi Sibi! Glad you are well, I have been thinking of you and Baby Runt, she is one lucky tort to have you, thoughts and prayers for you and her.
Hope you stop by here often.
Sandy


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Puffy, hope you're fine.
> 
> Fair enough, a lovely "*trip*" is one thing whilst being obliged to live in a country is another  . Or am I mistaken? As for working with the disadvantaged, to be quite honest to you....I don't think it would be the right job for me, or my personality. Let alone that, what of an income? In my opinion *a* *job* *is* *not* *a....hobby*. If I were to work (which is almost impossible at this point), I would have to earn a decent income so as to be able to cover: car expenses, fuel, and many other things. I applied for so many jobs while time was flying, I was getting older, and employers were (and still are) appointing the very young  due to the fact that they are willing to work for very low salaries. Moreover, the very large number of refugees who came into Jordan has been very *tough* on the unemployed. And Jordan is a relatively poor country with no natural resources.
> 
> I have even tried to give private lessons, but even that didn't work: partents of students in need of help were not willing to pay, although I would have had to go over-what of fuel expenses? See how hard things are here?


That sounds so discouraging! I think you must be a strong, resourceful person to keep your spirits up in such a situation.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I greatly dislike tattoos but the girl in these books is great, a real role model for the modern woman. A woman portrayed as not being dominated by our patriarchal society, intelligent, individual and strong.



Why don't you like tattoos? Is there another way to be different, like everyone else?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Good morning to the morning folks and good evening to those in those time zones.


And a good afternoon to you too.


jaizei said:


> Why don't you like tattoos? Is there another way to be different, like everyone else?


I don't need to paint myself to be different, my personality is quite adequate for that.
I think tattoos look horrible once the person's skin becomes older and less taut .
Also I am rather squeamish when it comes to self-mutilation, I am terrified of piercings and needles.
A total baby when it comes to going to the dentist.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm good Gillian, Hope your'e good too.


Good to hear you're well. Am so-so, and I'm rather bored


Moozillion said:


> That sounds so discouraging! I think you must be a strong, resourceful person to keep your spirits up in such a situation.


 
It's discouraging, frustrating, depressing...you name it Moozillion. Thank GOD I am quite strong. I wouldn't have survived such a battle for years on end, I can assure you. Imagine waiting for things to get better when you see them only getting worse and worse every day! How does that sound?


----------



## Moozillion

It sounds horrible- absolutely horrible! 
There's no way you can get out of this situation?


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey! It's eerily quiet tonight.
> If someone doesn't talk to me soon, I'll have to talk to wifey.



Can you believe how quite it was last night. I thought I was the only one in the world of tortoises that didn't go out last night!! I was up the entire night with a sick little Chelsea dog. She had the worst tummy ache. Had to go out every hour, but not one mess in the house!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I greatly dislike tattoos but the girl in these books is great, a real role model for the modern woman. A woman portrayed as not being dominated by our patriarchal society, intelligent, individual and strong.


I actually considered getting a discretely placed tattoo. But then I found out the tattoo ink does NOT just stay in the skin: very tiny bits get circulated around the body, with the blood. This was made even more evident when I read about someone who had a lymph node in his armpit swell up a month or so after getting a tattoo. The lymph node was biopsied, and tattoo ink was found in it. The take-away lesson here is that anytime you bleed, even a very little (as in getting tattooed) you are exposing your entire body to that substance. The medical article talking about this case also stated there have been no scientific studies on the risk or safety of the different tattoo inks on the body.
Now, OBVIOUSLY lots of people are getting tattooed, and nobody is dropping dead. The exposure is QUITE minimal when you look at the pesticides on our food that we ingest more often than I would like to think. AND tattoos have been around for MILLENNIA. "The Iceman" (that prehistoric fellow found preserved under the alpine ice in northern Italy a few years back) had tattoos! His were apparently all over areas of arthritis, so the tattoos may have had medicinal purposes. (I found that especially interesting! . ) But I'm a bit of a hypochondriac at times, and tattoos are pretty much permanent, so I don't get them. I have quite a few friends who have them. A very good friend of mine got his very first (and only) tattoo commemorating his younger brother who died unexpectedly as a young adult.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't need to paint myself to be different, my personality is quite adequate for that.
> I think tattoos look horrible once the person's skin becomes older and less taut .
> Also I am rather squeamish when it comes to self-mutilation, I am terrified of piercings and needles.
> A total baby when it comes to going to the dentist.



It is interesting, peoples motivations for such things. Also, strangely, I think tattoos are no big deal but think that bumper (or anywhere else) stickers on cars are the worst. 

Self mutilation is best mutilation. Or is it improvement?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It is interesting, peoples motivations for such things. Also, strangely, I think tattoos are no big deal but think that bumper (or anywhere else) stickers on cars are the worst.
> 
> Self mutilation is best mutilation. Or is it improvement?


I am so with you on that car stickers thing, but then I hate cars and live in a city virtually free of them.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Moozillion said:


> I actually considered getting a discretely placed tattoo. But then I found out the tattoo ink does NOT just stay in the skin: very tiny bits get circulated around the body, with the blood. This was made even more evident when I read about someone who had a lymph node in his armpit swell up a month or so after getting a tattoo. The lymph node was biopsied, and tattoo ink was found in it. The take-away lesson here is that anytime you bleed, even a very little (as in getting tattooed) you are exposing your entire body to that substance. The medical article talking about this case also stated there have been no scientific studies on the risk or safety of the different tattoo inks on the body.
> Now, OBVIOUSLY lots of people are getting tattooed, and nobody is dropping dead. The exposure is QUITE minimal when you look at the pesticides on our food that we ingest more often than I would like to think. AND tattoos have been around for MILLENNIA. "The Iceman" (that prehistoric fellow found preserved under the alpine ice in northern Italy a few years back) had tattoos! His were apparently all over areas of arthritis, so the tattoos may have had medicinal purposes. (I found that especially interesting! . ) But I'm a bit of a hypochondriac at times, and tattoos are pretty much permanent, so I don't get them. I have quite a few friends who have them. A very good friend of mine got his very first (and only) tattoo commemorating his younger brother who died unexpectedly as a young adult.


Great info Moozillion! I have 2 tattoos, one that I got waay too young and don't necessarily care for anymore and another at an older age that I love! I did have a bad reaction to the most recent one I got on my foot about 4 years ago. Tattoos on the foot take longer to heal because it takes longer for blood to circulate down there etc. but I actually had some sort of allergic reaction to the yellow ink in particular. These areas alone stayed swollen, red, and itchy for much longer while the rest of the tattoo was healed. I appreciate the information you shared here about the ink mixing in the blood flow. Could very well be what happened with me.
Oh AND I spent a little over a month in Italy for a study abroad in 2013. Dorf Tyrol is where I stayed for 2 and half weeks for class, which is right on the Alps and just above the valley of Meran, where the Iceman is now kept in a museum. He was found in the mountains where I stayed! Sooo interesting. I actually had plans to visit this museum to see him my last days in northern Italy and then I became sick with food poisoning and was in bed for 3 days. Total bummer!! I have a million pictures from my study abroad if you are interested, both from this northern region and other places I visited while I was there.
Meanwhile here is a pic of my tattoo. All good now


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Jacqui said:


> Good morning to the morning folks and good evening to those in those time zones.


Morning Jacqui


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Great info Moozillion! I have 2 tattoos, one that I got waay too young and don't necessarily care for anymore and another at an older age that I love! I did have a bad reaction to the most recent one I got on my foot about 4 years ago. Tattoos on the foot take longer to heal because it takes longer for blood to circulate down there etc. but I actually had some sort of allergic reaction to the yellow ink in particular. These areas alone stayed swollen, red, and itchy for much longer while the rest of the tattoo was healed. I appreciate the information you shared here about the ink mixing in the blood flow. Could very well be what happened with me.
> Oh AND I spent a little over a month in Italy for a study abroad in 2013. Dorf Tyrol is where I stayed for 2 and half weeks for class, which is right on the Alps and just above the valley of Meran, where the Iceman is now kept in a museum. He was found in the mountains where I stayed! Sooo interesting. I actually had plans to visit this museum to see him my last days in northern Italy and then I became sick with food poisoning and was in bed for 3 days. Total bummer!! I have a million pictures from my study abroad if you are interested, both from this northern region and other places I visited while I was there.
> Meanwhile here is a pic of my tattoo. All good now
> View attachment 123920


Well, as I said, I hate tattoos, but if you're gonna get one done, get a turtle or tortoise.
Fair play.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am so with you on that car stickers thing, but then I hate cars and live in a city virtually free of them.


I totally agree, bumper stickers are the worst! Sometimes I wish we were virtually free of cars where I live. This must be great. So you rely on public transportation, or is everything close enough to walk to?


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> It sounds horrible- absolutely horrible!
> There's no way you can get out of this situation?


 What a sweet and understanding peson you are. I am pleased to have known you.

I am sorry to say... *there* *is* *no* *way* *out!* No-I am not being pessimistic, which I often get accused of being. "You can see the glass half empty and you can see it half full," I am always told. But please allow me to point out that I am...*realistic* not pessimistic. In other words, I don't dream of the "impossible." And people in this region don't like this: they dream of becoming millionaires, travelling, owning luxurious villas (not flats), wonderful cars, and so on. I am not like that. Dreaming, I believe does not get us anywhere. Do you agree?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TuRtLE1924 said:


> I totally agree, bumper stickers are the worst! Sometimes I wish we were virtually free of cars where I live. This must be great. So you rely on public transportation, or is everything close enough to walk to?


9,600 streets, only a dozen or so for cars. Public transport ok on those few roads to get elsewhere, but in the medina we walk. My rubbish is taken away, every morning, by donkey.


----------



## Gillian M

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Great info Moozillion! I have 2 tattoos, one that I got waay too young and don't necessarily care for anymore and another at an older age that I love! I did have a bad reaction to the most recent one I got on my foot about 4 years ago. Tattoos on the foot take longer to heal because it takes longer for blood to circulate down there etc. but I actually had some sort of allergic reaction to the yellow ink in particular. These areas alone stayed swollen, red, and itchy for much longer while the rest of the tattoo was healed. I appreciate the information you shared here about the ink mixing in the blood flow. Could very well be what happened with me.
> Oh AND I spent a little over a month in Italy for a study abroad in 2013. Dorf Tyrol is where I stayed for 2 and half weeks for class, which is right on the Alps and just above the valley of Meran, where the Iceman is now kept in a museum. He was found in the mountains where I stayed! Sooo interesting. I actually had plans to visit this museum to see him my last days in northern Italy and then I became sick with food poisoning and was in bed for 3 days. Total bummer!! I have a million pictures from my study abroad if you are interested, both from this northern region and other places I visited while I was there.
> Meanwhile here is a pic of my tattoo. All good now
> View attachment 123920


 I'm mot very fond of tattoos but this one's a cut one because of the tort !


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 9,600 streets, only a dozen or so for cars. Public transport ok on those few roads to get elsewhere, but in the medina we walk. My rubbish is taken away, every morning, by donkey.


Very interesting. Thank you for this info. I learn new things about the world every day.


----------



## jaizei

I have a feeling that if I had to rely on public transportation, I'd end up a misanthrope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Very interesting. Thank you for this info. I learn new things about the world every day.


That's the great thing about Tortoise Forum.
We learn about our torts and turtles (yours looks super, by the way) and also about other people and their countries, cultures and opinions.
All good. (or mostly)


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Gillian Moore said:


> I'm mot very fond of tattoos but this one's a cut one because of the tort !


Thanks Gillian!


----------



## Moozillion

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Great info Moozillion! I have 2 tattoos, one that I got waay too young and don't necessarily care for anymore and another at an older age that I love! I did have a bad reaction to the most recent one I got on my foot about 4 years ago. Tattoos on the foot take longer to heal because it takes longer for blood to circulate down there etc. but I actually had some sort of allergic reaction to the yellow ink in particular. These areas alone stayed swollen, red, and itchy for much longer while the rest of the tattoo was healed. I appreciate the information you shared here about the ink mixing in the blood flow. Could very well be what happened with me.
> Oh AND I spent a little over a month in Italy for a study abroad in 2013. Dorf Tyrol is where I stayed for 2 and half weeks for class, which is right on the Alps and just above the valley of Meran, where the Iceman is now kept in a museum. He was found in the mountains where I stayed! Sooo interesting. I actually had plans to visit this museum to see him my last days in northern Italy and then I became sick with food poisoning and was in bed for 3 days. Total bummer!! I have a million pictures from my study abroad if you are interested, both from this northern region and other places I visited while I was there.
> Meanwhile here is a pic of my tattoo. All good now
> View attachment 123920


SOOOO cool!!!  I would LOVE to see pictures!!!


----------



## Gillian M

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Thanks Gillian!


 Don't mention it. I'm only being honest


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> What a sweet and understanding peson you are. I am pleased to have known you.
> 
> I am sorry to say... *there* *is* *no* *way* *out!* No-I am not being pessimistic, which I often get accused of being. "You can see the glass half empty and you can see it half full," I am always told. But please allow me to point out that I am...*realistic* not pessimistic. In other words, I don't dream of the "impossible." And people in this region don't like this: they dream of becoming millionaires, travelling, owning luxurious villas (not flats), wonderful cars, and so on. I am not like that. Dreaming, I believe does not get us anywhere. Do you agree?


REALISTIC dreams are good (ex: a child dreaming of becoming a nurse someday etc) but those excessive dreams just keep us miserable. AND we miss the beauty and minor miracles all around us every day when we're distracted by dreams of unrealistic glory. So it's a double loss.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Keeping track huh or is it because of where your age is in relationship?



Remembering unimportant details (at least relative to me) is like my superpower.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi, everybody! Hope your week-end is going good. Today is laundry day for me. And I'm taking a day off from my laps around the pasture. Guess I'll just piddle around outside and see where it takes me.


----------



## tortdad

Good morning


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I have a feeling that if I had to rely on public transportation, I'd end up a misanthrope.



You'd hate the human species????


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> REALISTIC dreams are good (ex: a child dreaming of becoming a nurse someday etc) but those excessive dreams just keep us miserable. AND we miss the beauty and minor miracles all around us every day when we're distracted by dreams of unrealistic glory. So it's a double loss.


 The trouble is that people here don't dream of something realistic as you and I mentioned. For example somebody dying of hunger, begging for money, food, shelter would think that a *miracle* would take place one day and he'd become a....*millionare*, and the bad moments would become part of the past. I could never dream in such a way.....I wish I could. Here people sit and wait for...miracles to solve problems, issues whilst their brains are at rest.


----------



## Yvonne G

Last night I had to carry one of my leopard tortoises to the shed, as she was hiding under a bush instead of going in by herself. She felt awfully heavy to me. So maybe I'll weigh tortoises today.


----------



## Gillian M

tortdad said:


> Good morning


 Good evening. It's 6.15pm here.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning and good to be home. ! ! ! !

Praise the Lord! !


----------



## Jacqui

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Great info Moozillion! I have 2 tattoos, one that I got waay too young and don't necessarily care for anymore and another at an older age that I love! I did have a bad reaction to the most recent one I got on my foot about 4 years ago. Tattoos on the foot take longer to heal because it takes longer for blood to circulate down there etc. but I actually had some sort of allergic reaction to the yellow ink in particular. These areas alone stayed swollen, red, and itchy for much longer while the rest of the tattoo was healed. I appreciate the information you shared here about the ink mixing in the blood flow. Could very well be what happened with me.
> Oh AND I spent a little over a month in Italy for a study abroad in 2013. Dorf Tyrol is where I stayed for 2 and half weeks for class, which is right on the Alps and just above the valley of Meran, where the Iceman is now kept in a museum. He was found in the mountains where I stayed! Sooo interesting. I actually had plans to visit this museum to see him my last days in northern Italy and then I became sick with food poisoning and was in bed for 3 days. Total bummer!! I have a million pictures from my study abroad if you are interested, both from this northern region and other places I visited while I was there.
> Meanwhile here is a pic of my tattoo. All good now
> View attachment 123920


love your tat!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning and good to be home. ! ! ! !
> 
> Praise the Lord! !


*big smile* Glad your home!


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> The trouble is that people here don't dream of something realistic as you and I mentioned. For example somebody dying of hunger, begging for money, food, shelter would think that a *miracle* would take place one day and he'd become a....*millionare*, and the bad moments would become part of the past. I could never dream in such a way.....I wish I could. Here people sit and wait for...miracles to solve problems, issues whilst their brains are at rest.


Hmmmm...interesting.
Given that you've described a pretty DIRE situation there in Jordan, re NO employment opportunities, if they are not as strong-minded as you, then hopelessness and despair would be a very real danger. In situations like this, it may be that dreams- even unrealistic ones- provide a reason to go on. Extreme situations can generate extreme responses.


----------



## tortdad

off to a picnic and kite festival with the kids


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> View attachment 123922
> off to a picnic and kite festival with the kids


why did you take a picture of a homeless man?


----------



## Gillian M

tortdad said:


> View attachment 123922
> off to a picnic and kite festival with the kids


 Good for you! Enjoy it!


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Hmmmm...interesting.
> Given that you've described a pretty DIRE situation there in Jordan, re NO employment opportunities, if they are not as strong-minded as you, then hopelessness and despair would be a very real danger. In situations like this, it may be that dreams- even unrealistic ones- provide a reason to go on. Extreme situations can generate extreme responses.


 I do see what you mean when you said that these people's dreams are allowing them to go on, but do you believe that this is the way to solve a problem or an issue? Just by sitting down and waiting for a......miracle  ? That's *absolute* *nonsense* as far as I'm concerned. Unemployment is the core problem in Jordan: those with a university degree (at least a B.A.) are more than the labour market can take. Let alone that, the country is poor and has no natural resources. And here I don't mean petrol, but...*water!* Imagine a country running out of  water.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Good for you! Enjoy it!


I agree!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening. It's 6.15pm here.


We are one hr ahead.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> I do see what you mean when you said that these people's dreams are allowing them to go on, but do you believe that this is the way to solve a problem or an issue? Just by sitting down and waiting for a......miracle  ? That's *absolute* *nonsense* as far as I'm concerned. Unemployment is the core problem in Jordan: those with a university degree (at least a B.A.) are more than the labour market can take. Let alone that, the country is poor and has no natural resources. And here I don't mean petrol, but...*water!* Imagine a country running out of  water.


Jordan isn't poor. It's part of the "Middle-income" countries in the Arab World. "Poor" countries in the Arab world would be Yemen, Sudan, and Somalia.  I wrote a short essay about poverty in the Islamic world... But unemployment in Jordan is a problem indeed. If the Zaatari Refugee Camp in Jordan was a city, then it would be Jordan's 5th largest city.
According to *Mirror.co.uk*, more than 1.8 million Syrians have officially registered as refugees since the start of the conflict in March 2011, taking shelter in neighbouring Jordan as well as in Iraq, Turkey and Lebanon.
Visual Aid:


_An aerial view shows the Zaatari refugee camp, The northern Jordanian Zaatari refugee camp is home to 115,000 Syrians._
Photo via *Mirror.co.uk*


----------



## Abdulla6169

So, what's everyone doing this evening?
I'm at a Japanese restaurant.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> View attachment 123922
> off to a picnic and kite festival with the kids


Have fun, friend!


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> View attachment 123922
> off to a picnic and kite festival with the kids


Nice hat! Haha where is this kite festival?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> So, what's everyone doing this evening?
> I'm at a Japanese restaurant.
> View attachment 123938


Enjoy your meal. Love Japanese food.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Nice hat! Haha where is this kite festival?



Herman park next to the zoo. The food trucks are here too


----------



## tortdad




----------



## mike taylor

Cool stuff! Houston is full of cool stuff .


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> love your tat!



Not me. I just can't understand why people put something permanent on their skin.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning and good to be home. ! ! ! !
> 
> Praise the Lord! !



It's so good to have you home!!! PTL x's 2!!


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why did you take a picture of a homeless man?



Good one, Nick!!


----------



## tortdad

I bet there is atleast 25000 people here and that's just in the corner of the party where I am. 100,000 people here today.....easy.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Not me. I just can't understand why people put something permanent on their skin.



It's artwork for your soul


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, but, can you see that beautiful artwork on 80 year old, wrinkly skin? It's there forever.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Yvonne G said:


> Not me. I just can't understand why people put something permanent on their skin.


LOL, life choices Yvonne, life choices!!! I actually love my tattoo and at least I get to enjoy it while I'm young and in my prime. By the time I'm all old and wrinkled I will be half blind anyway and hopefully settled down with a sexy old man by my side who doesn't care just as much as I don't!!


----------



## puffy137

Some Arab tribes in Iraq use tattoos esp on the faces of the women , I've seen them on their chins & some on their hands. This is going out of style now but I think they used soot for the tats not ink.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

puffy137 said:


> Some Arab tribes in Iraq use tattoos esp on the faces of the women , I've seen them in their chins & some on their hands. This is going out of style now but I think they used soot for the tats not ink.


That is pretty neat. Would this be like henna tattoos?


----------



## puffy137

Well not as delicate as the henna ones , much more primitive


----------



## puffy137

Christians in India have crosses tattooed on their hands or fingers too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Some Arab tribes in Iraq use tattoos esp on the faces of the women , I've seen them on their chins & some on their hands. This is going out of style now but I think they used soot for the tats not ink.


Despite being forbidden in Islam, Berber women here, not usually the Arabs, use a blue die made from soot and broad bean juice to tattoo their chin, between the eyes and sometimes elsewhere. Indeed, it is now going out of fashion, but many older women and countryside folk still exhibit them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TuRtLE1924 said:


> That is pretty neat. Would this be like henna tattoos?


Henna tattooing is very common, particularly for weddings where female guests as well as the bride have tattoos on the hands and feet, but these tattoos are only temporary. Wifey has it done occasionally and it can be quite beautiful.


----------



## jaizei

TuRtLE1924 said:


> That is pretty neat. Would this be like henna tattoos?



Depends on how you're comparing it to henna tattoos. Soot is commonly used for prison tattoos, so it lasts a lot longer than henna.


----------



## Jacqui

I am jealous, I could never get a kite up in the air.


----------



## Jacqui

Chinese buffet for lunch here.


----------



## Jacqui

As usual we have a nice sunny warm day and the wind is horrible.


----------



## Jacqui

I have a cute turtle tat on my upper right arm. Hidden by my sleeves, so nobody but me see's him.


----------



## Gillian M

puffy137 said:


> Some Arab tribes in Iraq use tattoos esp on the faces of the women , I've seen them on their chins & some on their hands. This is going out of style now but I think they used soot for the tats not ink.


 True. I've seen them here in Jordan as well.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I have a cute turtle tat on my upper right arm. Hidden by my sleeves, so nobody but me see's him.


 Good idea.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm going on a hike.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm going on a hike.


Good luck! Hope you have fun


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Jordan isn't poor. It's part of the "Middle-income" countries in the Arab World. "Poor" countries in the Arab world would be Yemen, Sudan, and Somalia.  I wrote a short essay about poverty in the Islamic world... But unemployment in Jordan is a problem indeed. If the Zaatari Refugee Camp in Jordan was a city, then it would be Jordan's 5th largest city.
> According to *Mirror.co.uk*, more than 1.8 million Syrians have officially registered as refugees since the start of the conflict in March 2011, taking shelter in neighbouring Jordan as well as in Iraq, Turkey and Lebanon.
> Visual Aid:
> View attachment 123937
> 
> _An aerial view shows the Zaatari refugee camp, The northern Jordanian Zaatari refugee camp is home to 115,000 Syrians._
> Photo via *Mirror.co.uk*


 Please understand me: when I said that Jordan is a very poor country I did not mean the people, nor their income. There are millionaires here but they make up only an extremely tiny percenage of the population. I meant it is poor in that *there* *are* *no* *natural* *resources,* regardless of whether there are Syrian refugees and before that Iraqi or not. Water alone is an issue, let alone unemployment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm going on a hike.


With your schoolmates, isn't it? To where? How long? How far? When? Why? 
Are you looking forward to it?


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm going on a hike.


 Enjoy it and don't forget those.....snakes.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Despite being forbidden in Islam, Berber women here, not usually the Arabs, use a blue die made from soot and broad bean juice to tattoo their chin, between the eyes and sometimes elsewhere. Indeed, it is now going out of fashion, but many older women and countryside folk still exhibit them.


 Do you by any chance know why these women get these tattoos done if they're not allowed in Islam?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm going on a hike.


Have fun!


----------



## TuRtLE1924

This is looking at the Valley of Meran from Dorf Tyrol. What I say my first morning there when I went to explore in the vineyard. 

This is the entrance of the castle that we stayed in and classes were held.

Two mini goats, the cutest darn farm animals they had. This was also a farm and they had many many animals.


Some of the delicious pizza I had while there...mmm....


Beautiful vineyard and mountainside.


Huge river that flows thru Meran. The name escapes me now.


Me in Venice on a weekend trip.


My view from a restaurant in Rome where I had dinner after touring the Coliseum.
I won't bore you with the millions more I have as I am sure this took up some space! That is if I uploaded the pics correctly. We will see.


Moozillion said:


> SOOOO cool!!!  I would LOVE to see pictures!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yeah, Berbers claim that the Hadith, the sayings of the Prophet Mohammed, (PBUH) allow the two types of tattoo I mentioned above, and it is said that his daughter wore these two tattoos so it's ok. Others disagree.


----------



## Jacqui

Almost like being there.  Thank you.


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all 
This is how ShellyBean and Moe are dealing with the heat of today, Shade hut and their butts parked on the soaker hose


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lovely stuff.
It was the Passer river in Merano if I remember correctly


----------



## Moozillion

TuRtLE1924 said:


> View attachment 123965
> This is looking at the Valley of Meran from Dorf Tyrol. What I say my first morning there when I went to explore in the vineyard.
> View attachment 123966
> This is the entrance of the castle that we stayed in and classes were held.
> View attachment 123967
> Two mini goats, the cutest darn farm animals they had. This was also a farm and they had many many animals.
> View attachment 123968
> 
> Some of the delicious pizza I had while there...mmm....
> View attachment 123969
> 
> Beautiful vineyard and mountainside.
> View attachment 123970
> 
> Huge river that flows thru Meran. The name escapes me now.
> View attachment 123971
> 
> Me in Venice on a weekend trip.
> View attachment 123972
> 
> My view from a restaurant in Rome where I had dinner after touring the Coliseum.
> I won't bore you with the millions more I have as I am sure this took up some space! That is if I uploaded the pics correctly. We will see.


WOWIE-ZOWIE!!!! What WONDERFUL photos!!!! I didn't think places that looked like that still existed in Europe!!!!  
Thank you so much for sharing them!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Do you by any chance know why these women get these tattoos done if they're not allowed in Islam?


Sorry, Gillian, I answered this post to you above somewhere under the pretty pictures by mistake.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Do you by any chance know why these women get these tattoos done if they're not allowed in Islam?


It's just the way the world is dear. We all sin; it's just human nature. Some things, like alcohol are forbidden in Islam. Yet, some Muslims still drink. It's the way life is. Religion is what someone believes in, not a representation of how they will act or treat others.
Also, interpretations of a religion may allow or forbid some things, like Adam mentioned.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely stuff.
> It was the Passer river in Merano if I remember correctly


Yes, that is it! Thanks Adam!


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> I do see what you mean when you said that these people's dreams are allowing them to go on, but do you believe that this is the way to solve a problem or an issue? Just by sitting down and waiting for a......miracle  ? That's *absolute* *nonsense* as far as I'm concerned. Unemployment is the core problem in Jordan: those with a university degree (at least a B.A.) are more than the labour market can take. Let alone that, the country is poor and has no natural resources. And here I don't mean petrol, but...*water!* Imagine a country running out of  water.


The problems there sound pretty overwhelming.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> It's just the way the world is dear. We all sin; it's just human nature. Some things, like alcohol are forbidden in Islam. Yet, some Muslims still drink. It's the way life is. Religion is what someone believes in, not a representation of how they will act or treat others.
> Also, interpretations of a religion may allow or forbid some things, like Adam mentioned.


Hello, my friend, how was your meal?


----------



## tortdad

we're not 5 mins in the car and he's lights out


----------



## tortdad

tortdad said:


> View attachment 123922
> off to a picnic and kite festival with the kids



It's my best @Moozillion impersonation


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, my friend, how was your meal?


Hey. My meal was great. Thanks for asking. 
Also, I just finished drawing something. Can you criticize it? Any suggestions for next time?


It's my first time drawing like this and I'm a bit confused .


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> It's my best @Moozillion impersonation


Ha ha ha!!!  Love the hat!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/hike-adventure-2.115378/


----------



## Yvonne G

Is it water color paint or colored pencils? If pencils, you can take your finger and smudge the drawing to smooth out the strokes.


----------



## Yvonne G

I loved looking at the phone lines in that first picture. They just stuck cut down trees in the ground and attached the wires to them. Very interesting to me.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all
> This is how ShellyBean and Moe are dealing with the heat of today, Shade hut and their butts parked on the soaker hose
> View attachment 123978
> View attachment 123979


So how hot is it today? Jeff was there yesterday and he brought up about the temps


----------



## Jacqui

Ya worked him too hard.


----------



## Jacqui

Wonder where the quote went for the above post. hmm well it was for the wiped out, sleeping son...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey. My meal was great. Thanks for asking.
> Also, I just finished drawing something. Can you criticize it? Any suggestions for next time?
> View attachment 123991
> 
> It's my first time drawing like this and I'm a bit confused .


I'm afraid i know little about art, I can't draw and know nothing of this style at all.
I paint a little, Doctor Who figures and scenery mostly and one of my friends here is a fantastic painter and Arabic calligrapher with his own studio and shop. he has real talent.
Alas, I do not. 
But I like your drawing anyway.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> It's just the way the world is dear. We all sin; it's just human nature. Some things, like alcohol are forbidden in Islam. Yet, some Muslims still drink. It's the way life is. Religion is what someone believes in, not a representation of how they will act or treat others.
> Also, interpretations of a religion may allow or forbid some things, like Adam mentioned.


 Thanks the info.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> The problems there sound pretty overwhelming.


 So very  true .


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> So how hot is it today? Jeff was there yesterday and he brought up about the temps


Hi Jacqui it was 97 today


----------



## Gillian M

tortdad said:


> View attachment 123990
> we're not 5 mins in the car and he's lights out


 Sweet dreams.


----------



## mike taylor

We used fishing rods to fly kites . Makes it eazy to get them to fly .


----------



## Jacqui

o


AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jacqui it was 97 today



Breaks out in sweat just thinking about it.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> We used fishing rods to fly kites . Makes it eazy to get them to fly .


Never head of that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> We used fishing rods to fly kites . Makes it eazy to get them to fly .


I caught a seagull fishing once. Much the same effect.
It wasn't very happy. 
Neither was I.
Or the boat captain whom it bit and made bleed when he freed it.
It was bleeding too, from the beak, poor thing.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I caught a seagull fishing once. Much the same effect.
> It wasn't very happy.
> Neither was I.
> Or the boat captain whom it bit and made bleed when he freed it.
> It was bleeding too, from the beak, poor thing.


What a crazy catch!!!


----------



## mike taylor

You just pull the string out . Then put the kite string in . Hook it to the kite . Hit the button watch it fly . When your ready to go just real it up . Country boys are smart or lazy .


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> You just pull the string out . Then put the kite string in . Hook it to the kite . Hit the button watch it fly . When your ready to go just real it up . Country boys are smart or lazy .


I think that's a great idea.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello! ! !Hello! ! !

How is everyone?? And hope everyone had a good weekend.

I'm so happy to be home and to see all my torts. Weather are wonderful here. 

Some random pics of my torts I took this afternoon. 

















Good to be home! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> What a crazy catch!!!


Yes, I always was a rubbish fisherman.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey Steven glade you made it home safe .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Goodness what a lot of photos!
Thank you.
What a pretty, happy, hungry bunch they are.
Wherever you go, it's always nice to get back isn't it?
There's no place like home.


----------



## puffy137

Gillian Moore said:


> Do you by any chance know why these women get these tattoos done if they're not allowed in Islam?


Never heard of it being forbidden in Islam , but I think it was mainly done for tribal identification purposes. The same as the people in India to show to which religion they follow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Depends on how you're comparing it to henna tattoos. Soot is commonly used for prison tattoos, so it lasts a lot longer than henna.


Yeah, prison tattoos sound dangerous, hence they are illegal but done with soot sometimes mixed with soap or shampoo, or ordinary biro ink or meted plastic! Ouch!
Not that I've ever experienced this, you understand.
I'm a good boy.


----------



## puffy137

Wow methinks thou doth protest too much !!! just joking .
Btw, have downloaded The Girl with the dragon tattoo, on your say so. I'm sure it will be as good as you say , if not it only cost me $4,99 on kindle


----------



## puffy137

Welcome home Steven , lovely lovely pics , they are really beautiful.


----------



## bouaboua

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness what a lot of photos!
> Thank you.
> What a pretty, happy, hungry bunch they are.
> Wherever you go, it's always nice to get back isn't it?
> There's no place like home.


I work oversea a lot, normally three to four weeks at a time. So it always looking forward to be home with my family and my torts. 

You are 100% correct. There are no place like home!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Never heard of it being forbidden in Islam , but I think it was mainly done for tribal identification purposes. The same as the people in India to show to which religion they follow.


Permanent tattoos are haram in Islam as an accepted hadith has the Prophet (PBUH) cursing the one who does tattoos and the one who has them done on them. it is thought that this is because you are damaging the work of Allah. temporary tattos, such as henna or tattoos you acquire before becoming a Muslim are acceptable.


----------



## puffy137

Hope everyone is well. I always feel a bit of a nit saying'Hello ' to everyone , it might be seen as being too pushy .
But HELLOOOOO.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Wow methinks thou doth protest too much !!! just joking .
> Btw, have downloaded The Girl with the dragon tattoo, on your say so. I'm sure it will be as good as you say , if not it only cost me $4,99 on kindle


I can't see that you'll regret it. It is a modern masterpiece.


----------



## bouaboua

puffy137 said:


> Hope everyone is well. I always feel a bit of a nit saying'Hello ' to everyone , it might be seen as being too pushy .
> But HELLOOOOO.


Hello back!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> I work oversea a lot, normally three to four weeks at a time. So it always looking forward to be home with my family and my torts.
> 
> You are 100% correct. There are no place like home!!!


I love my little apartments. It's so good to get back and my bed is one of my favourite places, always better than a friends guest room or hotel room. Love my bed.


----------



## puffy137

I was trying to distract my bunny from eating the canna lilies by chucking down a romaine lettuce for her to munch on,


----------



## puffy137

Steven in the early 90's I had the chance to visit China , I loved the people we met there , it was just as they were opening up to the world , we had minders. We smiled a lot & some seemed sensitive to any political chat , which we avoided any way. We were in Fuzhou & Shanghai. Brilliant people. After we went to Hong Kong & from there to Taiwan.


----------



## puffy137

Yeaa Mooz is here! I was telling my friend next door about you Mooz & she said , you should call her Moza , which is a popular arab name , but which also means banana,


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love my little apartments. It's so good to get back and my bed is one of my favourite places, always better than a friends guest room or hotel room. Love my bed.


Please don't go climbing the apples & pears just yet. I'm just getting warmed up !


----------



## bouaboua

puffy137 said:


> Steven in the early 90's I had the chance to visit China , I loved the people we met there , it was just as they were opening up to the world , we had minders. We smiled a lot & some seemed sensitive to any political chat , which we avoided any way. We were in Fuzhou & Shanghai. Brilliant people. After we went to Hong Kong & from there to Taiwan.


WOW!!!

You are one of the pioneer in those days who visit China. it is much, much different now, some of are good changes, some of are not so good. Hope you have opportunity to visit again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I got arrested once on a geology field trip once, for hammering a fossil out of someones garden wall.
They took me to the local police station with me worrying more about what my geology teacher, whom I liked and admired, would say, than what the police would do to me.
The teacher in question was a geologist and railway enthusiast. (which i am not, particularly).
When they opened the cell door and politely bade me enter, i was astonished to see my mentor already ensconced within the cell!
He had been arrested for stealing a railway sign from the local disused line.
We were released without charge, but told our college would not be welcome in the county again!.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

mike taylor said:


> You just pull the string out . Then put the kite string in . Hook it to the kite . Hit the button watch it fly . When your ready to go just real it up . Country boys are smart or lazy .


Lol, I finish homework and decide to see what is going on here and of course you never fail to make me laugh. Super innovative way to fly a kite, good job country boy. You are awesome!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Please don't go climbing the apples & pears just yet. I'm just getting warmed up !


It's 5 o'clock in the morning here already, but I'm doing some work, so may be here a little longer.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Lol, I finish homework and decide to see what is going on here and of course you never fail to make me laugh. Super innovative way to fly a kite, good job country boy. You are awesome!


who needs homework when you got swag?


----------



## TuRtLE1924

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs homework when you got swag?


Haha!!! Nick is it? Thanks for laugh, I needed that one too after a stressful night! Guess my swag will come later.


----------



## mike taylor

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Lol, I finish homework and decide to see what is going on here and of course you never fail to make me laugh. Super innovative way to fly a kite, good job country boy. You are awesome!


It's the lazy way to do it . If there is no wind at ground level, but is at tree level there is a lazy way for that to . Go to a open field with the four wheeler have someone sit on the back with fishing pole kite . Take off hit the button and off goes the kite . We have remote air planes now so we just charge batteries . Haha Lazy lazy


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs homework when you got swag?


I'm not sure about that!!!

Not Swag again.......Po~lease!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Steven you should've brought a dragon back to kick his butt .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Yeaa Mooz is here! I was telling my friend next door about you Mooz & she said , you should call her Moza , which is a popular arab name , but which also means banana,


In our Darija dialect banana is banana or plural, banan but with a different pronunciation.


----------



## bouaboua

I think you can do better job Mike! ! !

So I leave that to you! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Steven you should've brought a dragon back to kick his butt .


I'm half Welsh. We've got lots of big red dragons in Wales and they fly, unlike the earth bound Chinese ones. Welsh dragons kick Chinese dragons' butt!


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I got arrested once on a geology field trip once, for hammering a fossil out of someones garden wall.
> They took me to the local police station with me worrying more about what my geology teacher, whom I liked and admired, would say, than what the police would do to me.
> The teacher in question was a geologist and railway enthusiast. (which i am not, particularly).
> When they opened the cell door and politely bade me enter, i was astonished to see my mentor already ensconced within the cell!
> He had been arrested for stealing a railway sign from the local disused line.
> We were released without charge, but told our college would not be welcome in the county again!.


I'm wondering if said county could be Dorset? They have many fossils I believe, some even of the human sort!


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm half Welsh. We've got lots of big red dragons in Wales and they fly, unlike the earth bound Chinese ones. Welsh dragons kick Chinese dragons' butt!


I disagree , Chinese dragons are for fun , Welsh ones are only in imagination.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> I'm wondering if said county could be Dorset? They have many fossils I believe, some even of the human sort!


Twas indeed Dorsetshire and the Devon and Dorset police, I believe it was then . A village near Sherborne.
And lots of human fossils. But I don't collect them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> I disagree , Chinese dragons are for fun , Welsh ones are only in imagination.


shhhh!!! Don't tell the Welsh that. They've a dragon on the flag. They'd have to replace it with a leek or a daffodil, which are real, but not as impressive.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all. Happy Monday


----------



## mike taylor

Morning Az!


----------



## tortdad

I hate Monday mornings


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning All


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> I hate Monday mornings


Me too!


----------



## Gillian M

puffy137 said:


> Hope everyone is well. I always feel a bit of a nit saying'Hello ' to everyone , it might be seen as being too pushy .
> But HELLOOOOO.


Hello! And hope you're well.


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> Me too!


I do understand that, but for me all days are the same as I'm unemployed and getting bored to death.


----------



## Gillian M

Good afternoon.


----------



## Jacqui

Yippee, it is finally Monday!


----------



## Jacqui

Hope the first day of the week, be it your morning or your night, is the start of a wonderful week.


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


>


I love that movie. Did you see the skit Michale Bolton just did? He dressed up like the movie character Michael and redid the seen where he calls himself a no talent buttclown


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Yippee, it is finally Monday!


Bite me


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Everyone!

I'm a Ma Bell retiree. Ma Bell used to provide our insurance free, but with ObamaCare, we are now required to buy our own insurance, which I did before the first of the year. However, yesterday a small piece broke off of one of my back teeth and I don't remember having paid a dental insurance premium for the past three months. So I have to call today to be sure I have dental insurance. (I've set up some of my new policies to have the premium come right out of my bank account)

The weather has been so nice here. I'm going to be setting out all my babies this a.m. so they can get some real sunshine. I also have a few box turtles inside that woke up too early before the weather warmed up, and I think they can go back outside too.

When I come back inside later today, I'll be making a few phone calls to try to find new homes for some of the tortoises in my care that are looking for forever homes. I have several 3-toe box turtles, a couple of desert tortoises and a russian tortoise.

Also, I'm trying to not forget that I have a tortoise vet appointment tomorrow. It would be just like me to forget that.


----------



## jaizei

Gillian Moore said:


> I do understand that, but for me all days are the same as I'm unemployed and getting bored to death.



WWhat type of work would you like to be doing?


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> I love that movie. Did you see the skit Michale Bolton just did? He dressed up like the movie character Michael and redid the seen where he calls himself a no talent buttclown



I thought it was ok. I think the pirates song is a lot better.


----------



## Moozillion

puffy137 said:


> Yeaa Mooz is here! I was telling my friend next door about you Mooz & she said , you should call her Moza , which is a popular arab name , but which also means banana,


LOVE it!!! 
My "real" name is Beatrice, but I go by "Bea," which is also fun: I am a consonant (B), a verb (to be) and an insect (bee)!!! 
When I was taking Japanese lessons, I learned that "hatchi" means the insect "bee" but it also means the number 8; so the name I adopted for that class was "Hatchi-san!" 

Is the MO in Moza pronounced MOH (rhymes with "slow") or MOO?


----------



## Yvonne G

***said in a sing-song voice*** David...where are you? We're missing you! @dmmj


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian Moore said:


> I do understand that, but for me all days are the same as I'm unemployed and getting bored to death.



Well, I'm retired, and loving every minute of it. You make each day what you want it to be. Yes, I could sit around all day feeling sorry for myself and being bored and lonely, but life's too short. I play with my animals. I mess with my cactus/plant collection. I read. Life is good!!! When all else fails, I even do housework (perish the thought!!)


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Bite me



Not if your wearing those ripped pants.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> ***said in a sing-song voice*** David...where are you? We're missing you! @dmmj



I sent him a PM last week and no reply yet.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne are any of the box turtles females?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm a Ma Bell retiree. Ma Bell used to provide our insurance free, but with ObamaCare, we are now required to buy our own insurance, which I did before the first of the year. However, yesterday a small piece broke off of one of my back teeth and I don't remember having paid a dental insurance premium for the past three months. So I have to call today to be sure I have dental insurance. (I've set up some of my new policies to have the premium come right out of my bank account)
> 
> The weather has been so nice here. I'm going to be setting out all my babies this a.m. so they can get some real sunshine. I also have a few box turtles inside that woke up too early before the weather warmed up, and I think they can go back outside too.
> 
> When I come back inside later today, I'll be making a few phone calls to try to find new homes for some of the tortoises in my care that are looking for forever homes. I have several 3-toe box turtles, a couple of desert tortoises and a russian tortoise.
> 
> Also, I'm trying to not forget that I have a tortoise vet appointment tomorrow. It would be just like me to forget that.



Good luck finding new homes! I wish I lived closer to you so I could get a enclosure approval. Not that I have a new pen set up now anyway. I'm thinking about another tortoise I just can't decide what it would be. It would most likely be my last unless my husband goes senile then I would have a few more.

How was the family tour you gave last week?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I sent him a PM last week and no reply yet.



I miss his "dirty" jokes.


----------



## Momof4

We worked outside all day yesterday. Cleaned windows and screens and did a bunch of sprinkler system repairs. As we were checking our drip system my husband saw a baby snake! I'm terrified of them. That's the 2nd one in a month. This one had a pretty blue tail but it slithered into the ice plant so we didn't get a good look at it. I'm so creeped out I'm thinking about ordering a pallet of cinderblock for my RF pen and building it 3ft tall. I do not want to see any in there!
I needed Nick to come hunt him down for me!! Where's the kid when you need him?

Have a great Monday morning, I'm off to help in computer lab at school.


----------



## puffy137

Moozillion said:


> LOVE it!!!
> My "real" name is Beatrice, but I go by "Bea," which is also fun: I am a consonant (B), a verb (to be) and an insect (bee)!!!
> When I was taking Japanese lessons, I learned that "hatchi" means the insect "bee" but it also means the number 8; so the name I adopted for that class was "Hatchi-san!"
> 
> Is the MO in Moza pronounced MOH (rhymes with "slow") or MOO?


A banana is a Moza, the mo rhymes with slow. The plural is moz, bananas. Bea is such a lovely name , even the royal family think so


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> A banana is a Moza, the mo rhymes with slow. The plural is moz, bananas. Bea is such a lovely name , even the royal family think so


In our dialect, Moza means a large pearl.


----------



## puffy137

Today Queen Victoria was half in & half out of the faux red sand cave. Indian music was playing & I thought. ' good lord she's dancing to the music ' she was swaying from side to side. ( silly me ) Only after I pulled her out did I see she had been digging with her back legs & from the front it looked like a dance.She had laid about 5 eggs, whether they are fertile of no , only time will tell , cos I hate messing about with their reproduction habits. She is a tad early I think , hope this won't effect the outcome. Its still cool here , is that good for males or females ?


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> In our dialect, Moza means a large pearl.


Gosh Abdulla , then what do you call a banana?


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Gosh Abdulla , then what do you call a banana?


Moza .


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Today Queen Victoria was half in & half out of the faux red sand cave. Indian music was playing & I thought. ' good lord she's dancing to the music ' she was swaying from side to side. ( silly me ) Only after I pulled her out did I see she had been digging with her back legs & from the front it looked like a dance.She had laid about 5 eggs, whether they are fertile of no , only time will tell , cos I hate messing about with their reproduction habits. She is a tad early I think , hope this won't effect the outcome. Its still cool here , is that good for males or females ?


Cool=male
Hot=female

BTW, congratulations! Extend my sincere greetings to the Queen .


----------



## puffy137

Hmm , right now I have about half & half males & females , but more females would be nicer. Thank you for your greetings I'm sure they are appreciated.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm a Ma Bell retiree. Ma Bell used to provide our insurance free, but with ObamaCare, we are now required to buy our own insurance, which I did before the first of the year. However, yesterday a small piece broke off of one of my back teeth and I don't remember having paid a dental insurance premium for the past three months. So I have to call today to be sure I have dental insurance. (I've set up some of my new policies to have the premium come right out of my bank account)
> 
> The weather has been so nice here. I'm going to be setting out all my babies this a.m. so they can get some real sunshine. I also have a few box turtles inside that woke up too early before the weather warmed up, and I think they can go back outside too.
> 
> When I come back inside later today, I'll be making a few phone calls to try to find new homes for some of the tortoises in my care that are looking for forever homes. I have several 3-toe box turtles, a couple of desert tortoises and a russian tortoise.
> 
> Also, I'm trying to not forget that I have a tortoise vet appointment tomorrow. It would be just like me to forget that.


One somehow doubts you will forget this.


----------



## Jacqui

Congrats on the eggs, as I recall don't you do good with them?


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning ! and Just


----------



## puffy137

Jacqui said:


> Congrats on the eggs, as I recall don't you do good with them?


Yes Jacqui , last summer I had 12 babies hatch in the ground & emerge without a yolk sac between them,


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Yes Jacqui , last summer I had 12 babies hatch in the ground & emerge without a yolk sac between them,


I think tortoises in nature are born and spend some time in the ground; after that, they lose their yolk sacs. So, it's natural. I think.


----------



## Jacqui

Nice they can do it naturally.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning ! and Just
> View attachment 124100


Morning Steven.


----------



## AZtortMom

*looking around with a fresh bag of popcorn*


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne are any of the box turtles females?



There are about 10 3 toes that are still a bit young to sex for sure. The three adults are male 3 toe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I'm retired, and loving every minute of it. You make each day what you want it to be. Yes, I could sit around all day feeling sorry for myself and being bored and lonely, but life's too short. I play with my animals. I mess with my cactus/plant collection. I read. Life is good!!! When all else fails, I even do housework (perish the thought!!)


Life is good!!! Is my motto. Or one of the many.
I retired 10 years ago, rather young and I simply do not have the hours in the day to do everything I want to do. Though I love my bed, I think sleeping is wasting my precious time and likewise I find that eating and going to the toilet interrupt what I am doing and annoy me.
There is so much to do in this beautiful and extraordinary world of ours and , even if one is limited to one country, city or home, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good luck finding new homes! I wish I lived closer to you so I could get a enclosure approval. Not that I have a new pen set up now anyway. I'm thinking about another tortoise I just can't decide what it would be. It would most likely be my last unless my husband goes senile then I would have a few more.
> 
> How was the family tour you gave last week?


Same with wifey. She's a tad older than me, so i can live in hope.
Only kidding. She looks considerably younger than I do, but I like to look old and wise, so that's ok.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good luck finding new homes! I wish I lived closer to you so I could get a enclosure approval. Not that I have a new pen set up now anyway. I'm thinking about another tortoise I just can't decide what it would be. It would most likely be my last unless my husband goes senile then I would have a few more.
> 
> How was the family tour you gave last week?



When I talked to her on the phone I thought she had said that she had a Russian and a desert tortoise and she was looking for habitat ideas. Come to find out, she has a Sulcata and a Russian. So I showed her how to make cheap and easy (and escape-proof) yards for the tortoises, and how to build an insulated winter shelter for the sulcata. They were absolutely amazed at BO and SO, and took lots of pictures.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> We worked outside all day yesterday. Cleaned windows and screens and did a bunch of sprinkler system repairs. As we were checking our drip system my husband saw a baby snake! I'm terrified of them. That's the 2nd one in a month. This one had a pretty blue tail but it slithered into the ice plant so we didn't get a good look at it. I'm so creeped out I'm thinking about ordering a pallet of cinderblock for my RF pen and building it 3ft tall. I do not want to see any in there!
> I needed Nick to come hunt him down for me!! Where's the kid when you need him?
> 
> Have a great Monday morning, I'm off to help in computer lab at school.



I don't like snakes either. I live in a fairly rural neighborhood, and thankfully I don't see snakes too often.


----------



## Moozillion

puffy137 said:


> A banana is a Moza, the mo rhymes with slow. The plural is moz, bananas. Bea is such a lovely name , even the royal family think so


When I was a child I did NOT like my name at all: only people's grandmothers or aunts were named Beatrice. So it seemed like a name for an old lady.  I just wanted a name to fit in with the other girls: Susan or Cathy or Lisa, etc. But by the time I graduated high school I enjoyed having a "different" name, and I love it! I've been told it means "she brings joy."  (...I enjoy reminding my husband of that! )


----------



## puffy137

Moozillion said:


> When I was a child I did NOT like my name at all: only people's grandmothers or aunts were named Beatrice. So it seemed like a name for an old lady.  I just wanted a name to fit in with the other girls: Susan or Cathy or Lisa, etc. But by the time I graduated high school I enjoyed having a "different" name, and I love it! I've been told it means "she brings joy."  (...I enjoy reminding my husband of that! )


Well with that lovely friendly smile of yours , I'm sure 'she brings joy ' suits you down to the ground.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I had an accident the other day and text wifey.
Wifey darling, i got hit by a car outside the post office.
Meriam took me to the hospital ER.
They've been taking tests and doing x-rays.
The blow to my head is severe, there may be some brain damage.
I also have 3 broken ribs, a broken arm and a compound fracture to my left leg.
And Doctor Al Amrani said they might have to amputate my right foot.
Wifey text back, ' Who the hell is Meriam???????'


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Same with wifey. She's a tad older than me, so i can live in hope.
> Only kidding. She looks considerably younger than I do, but I like to look old and wise, so that's ok.


My mother was 7 years older than my dad. His mother had been a alcoholic so he must have found my mother a complete angel by comparison .Both my parents were quietly religious , nothing strident or intrusive. They were kind to each other & to me , their only child. Then I upped sticks & more of less ran off with my husband to be, I still feel guilty about leaving them , they deserved better . But I was young & in love , & after they knew I was going to be ok , they supported me completely .


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I had an accident the other day and text wifey.
> Wifey darling, i got hit by a car outside the post office.
> Meriam took me to the hospital ER.
> They've been taking tests and doing x-rays.
> The blow to my head is severe, there may be some brain damage.
> I also have 3 broken ribs, a broken arm and a compound fracture to my left leg.
> And Doctor Al Amrani said they might have to amputate my right foot.
> Wifey text back, ' Who the hell is Meriam???????'


Hahahaha, she's typical , love it , lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> My mother was 7 years older than my dad. His mother had been a alcoholic so he must have found my mother a complete angel by comparison .Both my parents were quietly religious , nothing strident or intrusive. They were kind to each other & to me , their only child. Then I upped sticks & more of less ran off with my husband to be, I still feel guilty about leaving them , they deserved better . But I was young & in love , & after they knew I was going to be ok , they supported me completely .


What a nice story with a happy ending.
Wifey is 13 years older than I, but it really isn't a problem. 
She grounded me and keeps me sane, when i would have probably got myself killed doing stupid things all over the world. 
Best thing I ever did was marry her.
(And i've done a lot of good things.)


----------



## puffy137

Yea when you said Morocco & TB , I sorta thought Brideshead Revisited. Hopefully you have found a safe haven now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Yea when you said Morocco & TB , I sorta thought Brideshead Revisited. Hopefully you have found a safe haven now.


Well, I still do crazy and dangerous stuff in many countries, but I'm much more careful now. Wifey and Tidgy have given me a sense of responsibility.


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I still do crazy and dangerous stuff in many countries, but I'm much more careful now. Wifey and Tidgy have given me a sense of responsibility.


Do you still have any family back in UK? I have cousins there & in Australia. They have visited me here. Since my husband these days is not keen on going abroad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Do you still have any family back in UK? I have cousins there & in Australia. have visited me here. Since my husband these days is not keen on going abroad.


Friends, but not family.
My dad ran off with another woman when I was 17 and I've not seen him since.
My mother and both brothers got killed in a car crash a long time ago. No other close family, though wifey has a couple of cousins we keep in touch with. 
It was all pretty bad, but gave me total independence and no responsibility, other than to myself, so I've been able to do pretty much what I like. 
I have visited Engand 3 times in the last 10 years and one of those was for hospital. 
Love England, but been there, done it, bought the t-shirt.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey. My meal was great. Thanks for asking.
> Also, I just finished drawing something. Can you criticize it? Any suggestions for next time?
> View attachment 123991
> 
> It's my first time drawing like this and I'm a bit confused .


I drew another drawing. I can see improvement:


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> There are about 10 3 toes that are still a bit young to sex for sure. The three adults are male 3 toe.


Send them over


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I drew another drawing. I can see improvement:
> View attachment 124114


Well, like I say, I Know Nothing, but it looks a bit better to me.


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> I drew another drawing. I can see improvement:
> View attachment 124114


I like this! I can see the improvement, too! 
This reminds me of "manga" style of art! Nicely done, sir!!!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Send them over



Hey no cutting in line!


----------



## Jacqui

I wish I could draw that good. My ability is more along the lines of poor stick figures.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> I wish I could draw that good. My ability is more along the lines of poor stick figures.


Mine too


----------



## Abdulla6169

Moozillion said:


> I like this! I can see the improvement, too!
> This reminds me of "manga" style of art! Nicely done, sir!!!


Thanks Moza (I'm calling you that now—hope you don't mind).


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I wish I could draw that good. My ability is more along the lines of poor stick figures.


It's actually easier than it seems. You just need practice, time, and a little knowledge.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> It's actually easier than it seems. You just need practice, time, and a little knowledge.


And a good eye. I don't have this. 
I can picture things in my mind, but what comes out of my pencil bears little resemblance to the thought.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I'm retired, and loving every minute of it. You make each day what you want it to be. Yes, I could sit around all day feeling sorry for myself and being bored and lonely, but life's too short. I play with my animals. I mess with my cactus/plant collection. I read. Life is good!!! When all else fails, I even do housework (perish the thought!!)


 Wih all my respect to you and your opinion, life is what you want it to be when you're living where want to live, and being able to adapt to the place, and the people around you. This is something I have not been able to do, here, though I do know that life is short.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Hey no cutting in line!


I see no line 

:hey Jacqui, look at these pretty flowers in this hole...... Shove:


----------



## Yvonne G

Poor Jacqui!


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Poor Jacqui!



:halo:


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> :halo:


Can we share the torts? Please! I want a box turtle


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


> WWhat type of work would you like to be doing?


 Good question Well, I'd applied for jobs at banks (*MONEY* talks!), companies, as well as schools where I could have worked in the administration or as a teacher. But it just did not work....not even private lesssons


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Poor Jacqui!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Can we share the torts? Please! I want a box turtle


*hoping I am not shoved into a hole*


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> *hoping I am not shoved into a hole*


I'll share because you dug the hole


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I'll share because you dug the hole


Ok. Sounds like a fair deal. As long as I get a tort...


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Ok. Sounds like a fair deal. As long as I get a tort...


Quick, dig the hole while she's offline!


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Quick, dig the hole while she's offline!


Done! 


I hired someone to do it. Ouch! That hurt my wallet...


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm a Ma Bell retiree. Ma Bell used to provide our insurance free, but with ObamaCare, we are now required to buy our own insurance, which I did before the first of the year. However, yesterday a small piece broke off of one of my back teeth and I don't remember having paid a dental insurance premium for the past three months. So I have to call today to be sure I have dental insurance. (I've set up some of my new policies to have the premium come right out of my bank account)
> 
> The weather has been so nice here. I'm going to be setting out all my babies this a.m. so they can get some real sunshine. I also have a few box turtles inside that woke up too early before the weather warmed up, and I think they can go back outside too.
> 
> When I come back inside later today, I'll be making a few phone calls to try to find new homes for some of the tortoises in my care that are looking for forever homes. I have several 3-toe box turtles, a couple of desert tortoises and a russian tortoise.
> 
> Also, I'm trying to not forget that I have a tortoise vet appointment tomorrow. It would be just like me to forget that.


One of the CDT are reserved for me right??

How is your teeth? You getting a appointment yet?


----------



## bouaboua

I like to see if I can get my hand s on some EBT one day! ! ! !

I have a area of back yard are under a lemon tree, which should be nice for BT~~One day! ! !


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I wish I could draw that good. My ability is more along the lines of poor stick figures.



Same here! That's no joke!!


----------



## Momof4

We should all pick an object to draw and post them!!


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> We should all pick an object to draw and post them!!


I'm down to show off my complete lack of drawing abilities


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


>



You know in real life, that would no doubt happen to me. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Done!
> View attachment 124122
> 
> I hired someone to do it. Ouch! That hurt my wallet...



I sure am feeling the love tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Poor Jacqui!



Not poor this week. I got my tax refund back and am debt free.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Not poor this week. I got my tax refund back and am debt free.



What a good feeling, huh?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Poor Jacqui!


Bullying of moderators?
That's more like it.
Well done tortdad.


----------



## jaizei

I still haven't started on my taxes. Whoops


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Not poor this week. I got my tax refund back and am debt free.



Good, you can buy me some of them there 3 toes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I still haven't started on my taxes. Whoops


Yes, tax is terrible, isn't it.
Do you know I have to pay almost $11 a year? To cover everything?
It's extortionate.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, tax is terrible, isn't it.
> Do you know I have to pay almost $11 a year? To cover everything?
> It's extortionate.



Trash hauling donkeys don't pay for themselves


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, tax is terrible, isn't it.
> Do you know I have to pay almost $11 a year? To cover everything?
> It's extortionate.


That's rubbish


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Trash hauling donkeys don't pay for themselves


I gave 1 a new tie and they eat our left over veggies. That should be enough.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, tax is terrible, isn't it.
> Do you know I have to pay almost $11 a year? To cover everything?
> It's extortionate.


It's a yearly reminder how much money I ️I DON'T make


----------



## mike taylor

I hate taxes! Why take my money then give me only half back .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> It's a yearly reminder how much money I ️I DON'T make


One of the reasons I retired and came to Morocco.
All you poor people in the 'civilized' world. You work so hard for your money and then the government take half of it. And so much of your basics are heavily taxed too. High prices to eat healthily and heat your homes. 
Never again.


----------



## mike taylor

Did you post pictures of your town?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Did you post pictures of your town?


Haven't got round to it, as yet. I don't have a camera that is compatible with this laptop and I don't like the laptop to leave the house. 
One problem that can occur here is street theft or mugging, though it's rare in my area, and virtually everyone knows me, I try not to encourage it.
I will see what I can do tomorrow do from my terrace and in the street, but if you look up Fes medina on the net you'll get the picture.
(medina, not the horrible new town the French plonked on the outskirts.)


----------



## Jacqui

I do not mind paying taxes for the privileges given to us in this country.


----------



## tortdad

I've got you covered buddy


My rubbish being taken away



Out shopping in the market



View from my terrace


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bullying of moderators?
> That's more like it.
> Well done tortdad.



which does happen to be against forum rules...


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> which does happen to be against forum rules...



There's a little report button you can hit to tattle tale on me


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> What a good feeling, huh?



Yeppers, but that just means it is time for Jeff's next round of Drs and scans.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> There's a little report button you can hit to tattle tale on me



Really? I have never used it.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I still haven't started on my taxes. Whoops



Your my kind of man.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Your my kind of man.


That cuts me deep


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> It's a yearly reminder how much money I ️I DON'T make



The W2 showed how much we paid last year for health insurance, now THAT was a shock.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> That cuts me deep




I am sorry











...not


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I do not mind paying taxes for the privileges given to us in this country.


But it's nicer to pay next to nothing for the privileges I get in mine. (in my view anyway)


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> I am sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...not




Time to dig that hole a tad deeper


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> The W2 showed how much we paid last year for health insurance, now THAT was a shock.


I bet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I've got you covered buddy
> 
> 
> My rubbish being taken away
> View attachment 124186
> 
> 
> Out shopping in the market
> View attachment 124187
> 
> 
> View from my terrace
> View attachment 124188


Uncanny. have you been to my house?
The 1st picture is about 5 minutes walk away from my place on one of the tourist routes. (we try to keep the tourists away from where we actually live)
The 2nd is a bit further away, up near the mellah, or Jewish quarter.
And the 3rd one is very, very much like my view, it must have been taken from a neighbourhood terrace.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Jacqui said:


> Hope the first day of the week, be it your morning or your night, is the start of a wonderful week.


Today was a wonderful day Jacqui! I started my new job and had a great time doing so.  Came home to clean my neglected apt, and that didn't even bring me down!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Today was a wonderful day Jacqui! I started my new job and had a great time doing so.  Came home to clean my neglected apt, and that didn't even bring me down!


It's so nice to hear good news for a change.


----------



## jaizei

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Today was a wonderful day Jacqui! I started my new job and had a great time doing so.  Came home to clean my neglected apt, and that didn't even bring me down!



Maybe it's just me but the cleaning would be like the cherry on top. Putting things where they go, bringing order back into the world, making everything right...


----------



## jaizei

Plus just having the time to clean in and of itself is an achievement.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Uncanny. have you been to my house?
> The 1st picture is about 5 minutes walk away from my place on one of the tourist routes. (we try to keep the tourists away from where we actually live)
> The 2nd is a bit further away, up near the mellah, or Jewish quarter.
> And the 3rd one is very, very much like my view, it must have been taken from a neighbourhood terrace.


Adam, what (other than low taxes) made you choose Morocco?


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Uncanny. have you been to my house?
> The 1st picture is about 5 minutes walk away from my place on one of the tourist routes. (we try to keep the tourists away from where we actually live)
> The 2nd is a bit further away, up near the mellah, or Jewish quarter.
> And the 3rd one is very, very much like my view, it must have been taken from a neighbourhood terrace.


Yes, I followed you this morning.


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One of the reasons I retired and came to Morocco.
> All you poor people in the 'civilized' world. You work so hard for your money and then the government take half of it. And so much of your basics are heavily taxed too. High prices to eat healthily and heat your homes.
> Never again.


Is it true that Americans still have to pay tax to the US gov , even though they live & work abroad?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Adam, what (other than low taxes) made you choose Morocco?


Hiya, Bea, if I may call you that?
Wifey was ill, partly due to the English climate, of which I too am not a fan, being rather thin of build, the cold just gets to me.
It was recommended to us to seek warmer climes. 
I wanted to give up 'proper' work and retire somewhere without all the bureaucracy and red tape, where I could do my private studies and writing.
It had to be somewhere cheap, somewhere easy to buy a house, but with security, a stable economy and political climate, somewhere beautiful and interesting, but not to far from England should emergencies arise, or we just wanted to pop back. It also had to be somewhere very different where most people couldn't speak English, to make it more entertaining.
I wanted to learn more about Islam (the truth, not what is often portrayed in the Western media) and we saw a program on the BBC called 'Uncharted Territory' about living places where Brits usually don't. We were the first Brits to buy and live in the medina (not just have a holiday home here.)
It also had to be somewhere we'd never lived or been to before. We came here and fell in love with the place on day one.
Crikey! Sorry, I got a mite carried away with that.
I love Fes medina.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

jaizei said:


> Plus just having the time to clean in and of itself is an achievement.


Yes, and this is the first day in a looong time I have really had the time to clean my messiness. Working full-time and doing Grad school full-time completely monopolizes every minute of life! It was nice to finally put some order to the chaos in my living quarters. ;-D


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hiya, Bea, if I may call you that?
> Wifey was ill, partly due to the English climate, of which I too am not a fan, being rather thin of build, the cold just gets to me.
> It was recommended to us to seek warmer climes.
> I wanted to give up 'proper' work and retire somewhere without all the bureaucracy and red tape, where I could do my private studies and writing.
> It had to be somewhere cheap, somewhere easy to buy a house, but with security, a stable economy and political climate, somewhere beautiful and interesting, but not to far from England should emergencies arise, or we just wanted to pop back. It also had to be somewhere very different where most people couldn't speak English, to make it more entertaining.
> I wanted to learn more about Islam (the truth, not what is often portrayed in the Western media) and we saw a program on the BBC called 'Uncharted Territory' about living places where Brits usually don't. We were the first Brits to buy and live in the medina (not just have a holiday home here.)
> It also had to be somewhere we'd never lived or been to before. We came here and fell in love with the place on day one.
> Crikey! Sorry, I got a mite carried away with that.
> I love Fes medina.


I completely admire your adventurous nature and desire to constantly learn more and all you can about humanity and the world. You are very brave too. May you and wifey be happy in every place you decide to set roots.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Is it true that Americans still have to pay tax to the US gov , even though they live & work abroad?


No idea, i'm English, I don't have to pay anything to Britain and even wifey's pension is a little lower, but not taxed.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But it's nicer to pay next to nothing for the privileges I get in mine. (in my view anyway)



Well I prefer my country and for me, it is worth the higher cost. Your happy there, so that is good for you. We each have different values, wants, needs, ECT..,


----------



## Jacqui

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Today was a wonderful day Jacqui! I started my new job and had a great time doing so.  Came home to clean my neglected apt, and that didn't even bring me down!



I am so happy for you! I hope your liking the job never fades.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TuRtLE1924 said:


> I completely admire your adventurous nature and desire to constantly learn more and all you can about humanity and the world. You are very brave too. May you and wifey be happy in every place you decide to set roots.


Bless you so, so much for this remark, which I hope is true of me. I travel at least four times a year and insist on one being to a new country. 60 or so thus far. And i try to live with the people and not in the tourist areas.
What a very nice thing for you to say.


----------



## Moozillion

puffy137 said:


> Is it true that Americans still have to pay tax to the US gov , even though they live & work abroad?


I lived and worked in New Zealand for 2.5 years. I paid full NZ taxes and drastically reduced U.S. taxes. I think if my NZ taxes were lower than what my U.S. taxes would have been, I just paid the difference to Uncle Sam. It really was negligible.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hiya, Bea, if I may call you that?
> Wifey was ill, partly due to the English climate, of which I too am not a fan, being rather thin of build, the cold just gets to me.
> It was recommended to us to seek warmer climes.
> I wanted to give up 'proper' work and retire somewhere without all the bureaucracy and red tape, where I could do my private studies and writing.
> It had to be somewhere cheap, somewhere easy to buy a house, but with security, a stable economy and political climate, somewhere beautiful and interesting, but not to far from England should emergencies arise, or we just wanted to pop back. It also had to be somewhere very different where most people couldn't speak English, to make it more entertaining.
> I wanted to learn more about Islam (the truth, not what is often portrayed in the Western media) and we saw a program on the BBC called 'Uncharted Territory' about living places where Brits usually don't. We were the first Brits to buy and live in the medina (not just have a holiday home here.)
> It also had to be somewhere we'd never lived or been to before. We came here and fell in love with the place on day one.
> Crikey! Sorry, I got a mite carried away with that.
> I love Fes medina.


Sounds like good reasons and a really exciting approach!!!
(Oh, yes- you may certainly call me Bea!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Well I prefer my country and for me, it is worth the higher cost. Your happy there, so that is good for you. We each have different values, wants, needs, ECT..,


Absolutely, and good for you.
I love about 60 countries so far and it's not really possible to live in them all.
Home is where the heart is, but your house is not as movable as your heart.


----------



## puffy137

I like Adam have lived in an Arab country for all my adult life. I used to go back to UK on a fairly regular basis. I love London & all the places of historical interest & the museums & art galleries.The National Portrait Gallery being my favourite, as well as Charing Cross Rd , where all the book shops are. Heaven .I love Devon & Dartmoor , places like Fingle bridge , Slapton Sands , always give me a feeling of elation. I love my cousins esp Wendy . I love visiting the street where I was brought up , & the beautiful hospital in its own grounds where I played as a child , many of my family members worked there. Yes I love all that , but I also love my new country . The friends I have are the best. Women here are never catty or jealous . They are always supportive of other women. We have a safe country , I can leave my door open at night, I can walk the streets without fear of being mugged. Once on my way back from our farm on the Saudi border my car broke down , it was Ramadan & everyone was hurrying to get home to break the fast.A young man stopped & insisted we take his car to get home , he said he lived near & we could return the car whenever. We took him up on the offer. Don't think that would ever happen in other places. I don't want to sound like this is Utopia , but its darned near it.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Jacqui said:


> I am so happy for you! I hope your liking the job never fades.


Thanks! I am positive it will not. I am finally in the library and getting the experience I need to be a true Librarian.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bless you so, so much for this remark, which I hope is true of me. I travel at least four times a year and insist on one being to a new country. 60 or so thus far. And i try to live with the people and not in the tourist areas.
> What a very nice thing for you to say.


I am sure it is. It is amazing how many countries you have been to so far. My study abroad really opened my eyes to the undiscovered wonders of the world. I too had the chance to live among the ppl in northern Italy and it was a wonderful experience. I have wanted to go back ever since and to explore more of the world. I hope I have the opportunity to start doing so soon.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Moozillion said:


> I lived and worked in New Zealand for 2.5 years. I paid full NZ taxes and drastically reduced U.S. taxes. I think if my NZ taxes were lower than what my U.S. taxes would have been, I just paid the difference to Uncle Sam. It really was negligible.


This doesn't surprise me. I think you still have to pay US taxes if you are living abroad unless you decide to renounce your citizenship. I could be wrong though. Will do some research on that tomorrow if I get the chance.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> I like Adam have lived in an Arab country for all my adult life. I used to go back to UK on a fairly regular basis. I love London & all the places of historical interest & the museums & art galleries.The National Portrait Gallery being my favourite, as well as Charing Cross Rd , where all the book shops are. Heaven .I love Devon & Dartmoor , places like Fingle bridge , Slapton Sands , always give me a feeling of elation. I love my cousins esp Wendy . I love visiting the street where I was brought up , & the beautiful hospital in its own grounds where I played as a child , many of my family members worked there. Yes I love all that , but I also love my new country . The friends I have are the best. Women here are never catty or jealous . They are always supportive of other women. We have a safe country , I can leave my door open at night, I can walk the streets without fear of being mugged. Once on my way back from our farm on the Saudi border my car broke down , it was Ramadan & everyone was hurrying to get home to break the fast.A young man stopped & insisted we take his car to get home , he said he lived near & we could return the car whenever. We took him up on the offer. Don't think that would ever happen in other places. I don't want to sound like this is Utopia , but its darned near it.


Wonderful to hear. I too love many places and things about the UK and like being English. I used to enjoy many of the places you mention.
My new town is also fairly safe. Wifey can walk through the streets after dark and i have far less worry than I would in a British city.
i have many make and female friends here. I love ramadan when you get a friendliness overload.
it's not Utopia, that doesn't and never will exist, but it'll do for me.
For now, anyway.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Must get some sleep before another busy day. Goodnight and good morning to some of you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Thanks! I am positive it will not. I am finally in the library and getting the experience I need to be a true Librarian.


Working in a library?
Wow! dream job!
But i would get sacked for reading the stock and doing no work.


----------



## puffy137

The only time I ever thought of committing a crime was when I mused about hiding out in the Marylebone library with a torch & staying there all night browsing. Carrying all those books over the road to Berkeley Court nearly killed me . So a squat would have been lovely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TuRtLE1924 said:


> I am sure it is. It is amazing how many countries you have been to so far. My study abroad really opened my eyes to the undiscovered wonders of the world. I too had the chance to live among the ppl in northern Italy and it was a wonderful experience. I have wanted to go back ever since and to explore more of the world. I hope I have the opportunity to start doing so soon.


I hope so too. Travel really does broaden the mind which is why I have such a big head!!!!
Some people are so parochial and happy with where they are and what they've got (including my best friend in England) which is fine, but the world out there is vast and wonderful.


----------



## puffy137

The world is full of wonderful beautiful kind helpful people esp this part of the world, which is why I get livid about Da'esh hijacking my nearests & dearests religion & turning it into a cult of death .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> The world is full of wonderful beautiful kind helpful people esp this part of the world, which is why I get livid about Da'esh hijacking my nearests & dearests religion & turning it into a cult of death .


Absolutely right (again), people are scared of Islam and these kind, gentle, hospitable people because of a bunch of sadly deluded young men (and some women too) who can't even interpret their own religion correctly. I am a dogmatic atheist myself but have a great deal of time and respect for Muslims and their faith ( as well as other religions too). I have personally never had a problem because of my beliefs, I have visited Iraq, Syria, Libya, and the Sudan, but now i cannot visit these wonderful places and revisit friends because of certain sad situations. I absolutely adore Damascus, for instance, but I know, that sadly I will possibly never visit it again.


----------



## puffy137

Thanks for those Nick.Now look at this . A stray pigeon with a pellet from a gun in his wing, He lived on the kitchen window sill for months , but everytime he flopped to the ground we had to pick him back up ,so we got a cage for him. He now has a wife & is now the proud father of twins .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 124197
> View attachment 124198
> View attachment 124199
> View attachment 124200
> View attachment 124201
> View attachment 124202


Hello Nick, you're late tonight.
Your tortoise (russian?) is trying to eat you in 2 of the shots. 
great pics, as usual, man.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello Nick, you're late tonight.
> Your tortoise (russian?) is trying to eat you in 2 of the shots.
> great pics, as usual, man.


its a sulcata


----------



## puffy137

Nick what are you taking those pics with? I take pics with Samsung Galaxy 3.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Thanks for those Nick.Now look at this . A stray pigeon with a pellet from a gun in his wing, He lived on the kitchen window sill for months , but everytime he flopped to the ground we had to pick him back up ,so we got a cage for him. He now has a wife & is now the proud father of twins .
> View attachment 124203


Who the **** would shoot that bird?
i despair, I really do.
But at least the story has a happy ending, had a few of those tonight.
it's amazing to think, those decidedly odd looking babies will grow up to be beautiful adults.
Wonderful.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> Nick what are you taking those pics with? I take pics with Samsung Galaxy 3.


an iphone 5.


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> an iphone 5.


Ok thanks , great pics


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> Ok thanks , great pics


thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its a sulcata


Told you I was rubbish at recognizing them last night, hence the question mark.
I will learn.
Eventually.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Told you I was rubbish at recognizing them last night, hence the question mark.
> I will learn.
> Eventually.


1.sulcata


2. russian


----------



## puffy137

Yes its really sick to shoot a harmless bird like that. I took him to the vet , who said it was an old wound. I still don't know how it managed to get to us. He can't even get back to his window sill or cage. When the weather is nice I open the cage , the female has a little flight & some excercise, he just flops to the ground & hurries after her , like he's trying to persuade her to come back. She always does.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> 1.sulcata
> View attachment 124204
> 
> 2. russian
> View attachment 124205


Thanks, but some of the younger sulcatas look quite different to an ignoramus like me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Yes its really sick to shoot a harmless bird like that. I took him to the vet , who said it was an old wound. I still don't know how it managed to get to us. He can't even get back to his window sill or cage. When the weather is nice I open the cage , the female has a little flight & some excercise, he just flops to the ground & hurries after her , like he's trying to persuade her to come back. She always does.


A love story!
Bless. 
The bird was really lucky to find you.
Some of the people here would have it in the pot, though they normally only eat the more grey town pigeons. Which are pests anyway, though beautiful in their own way.


----------



## puffy137

Hahaha , my Uncle Bill , use to try to niggle me by calling pigeons 'rats with wings' . Many people here eat pigeons , its considered a delicacy esp in Egypt. Those tiny little legs on a plate just turn my stomache.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Hahaha , my Uncle Bill , use to try to niggle me by calling pigeons 'rats with wings' . Many people here eat pigeons , its considered a delicacy esp in Egypt. Those tiny little legs on a plate just turn my stomache.


I must confess to eating them sometimes at other peoples houses.
And when I was young we used to eat them sometimes. Poor family.
But wifey won't touch them. Or rabbit . or hedgehog. But she does eat camel.


----------



## puffy137

I've had camel , although I think most people think its tough. I once met an old black bedouin slave woman, she told me that in the old days in the desert they used camel urine to wash their hair. Times were hard back then , you had to be tough or perish !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> I've had camel , although I think most people think its tough. I once met an old black bedouin slave woman, she told me that in the old days in the desert they used camel urine to wash their hair. Times were hard back then , you had to be tough or perish !


Now, that I haven't done and hopefully never will! 
Thanks for the chat. it's 6am here and I need to rest a little before the new day.
Night-night.
It's been fun.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> Mine too


And coloring books. The easy ones with those real thick lines to stay in.


----------



## Heather H

Wow think I caught up on things. Lol. Not saying what I've been doing.


----------



## puffy137

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And coloring books. The easy ones with those real thick lines to stay in.


 
How are you doing Ken? we are all rooting for you.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I do not mind paying taxes for the privileges given to us in this country.


Here, we have lots of benefits, and we live "tax free". These are some of the benefits we have:
-free healthcare
-cheap water & oil
-discounted food 
-free housing (given to some people)
-free public education 
-studying abroad is free if you are a high achiever 
etc. 
The only thing we have to do is be loyal to our country and males above the age of 18 have to serve in the military. That's all. It's a great life really.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> an iphone 5.


Do you use the app?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Do you use the app?


sometimes.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good morning all! 
How's everyone doing?


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm at the movies:


So. What are all of your plans today? Anything special?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hey!


----------



## Abdulla6169

How are you?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> How are you?


bored.


----------



## Moozillion

puffy137 said:


> Thanks for those Nick.Now look at this . A stray pigeon with a pellet from a gun in his wing, He lived on the kitchen window sill for months , but everytime he flopped to the ground we had to pick him back up ,so we got a cage for him. He now has a wife & is now the proud father of twins .
> View attachment 124203


SOOOO SWEET of you, puffy!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Wow think I caught up on things. Lol. Not saying what I've been doing.


I think we can guess.
And if I'm right, we don't need to know the details.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> One of the CDT are reserved for me right??
> 
> How is your teeth? You getting a appointment yet?



The dentist office was closed yesterday. I'll call to make an appointment a little later this a.m. And, yes, I'm saving one of the tortoises for you.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Afternoon, mods.


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm at the movies:
> View attachment 124207
> 
> So. What are all of your plans today? Anything special?



See anything good?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Evening everyone!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi all.

It's going to be a bit cooler here this week. A slight breeze has come up. The 7 day forecast shows all of the nights will be in the 40's. But 70's for the days. That's working outside weather!

I'm taking Darth to the vet at noon. Yesterday I cleaned up his wagon and today I'll give him a good scrubbing. It wouldn't do to take a dirty tortoise to the vet! He fits in the wagon ok, but I'm going to try to find some sort of tub to put him in to help contain him. I'll need to carry him inside the cab of my truck and not in the bed so he doesn't overheat. I don't want tortoise pee on my truck seats! The last time I weighed him he was around 55lbs.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> The dentist office was closed yesterday. I'll call to make an appointment a little later this a.m. And, yes, I'm saving one of the tortoises for you.


Thank you my Lady and Good morning!!!!!

Hope soon you will have your teeth fixed without any pain.


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> See anything good?


I watched Get Hard. It was an OK movie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I watched Get Hard. It was an OK movie.


Is this a porn movie? 
About fluffing, perhaps?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is this a porn movie?
> About fluffing, perhaps?


LOL! 
It's a comedy.


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> I watched Get Hard. It was an OK movie.



the promo for this one make it sound like it would be funny. I don't go to the movies, but I like to watch them when they come on TV.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> LOL!
> It's a comedy.


Oh, a comedy porn movie, I understand...........


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Hi all.
> 
> It's going to be a bit cooler here this week. A slight breeze has come up. The 7 day forecast shows all of the nights will be in the 40's. But 70's for the days. That's working outside weather!
> 
> I'm taking Darth to the vet at noon. Yesterday I cleaned up his wagon and today I'll give him a good scrubbing. It wouldn't do to take a dirty tortoise to the vet! He fits in the wagon ok, but I'm going to try to find some sort of tub to put him in to help contain him. I'll need to carry him inside the cab of my truck and not in the bed so he doesn't overheat. I don't want tortoise pee on my truck seats! The last time I weighed him he was around 55lbs.



Sounds really hard!! I wish you had help! Be careful lifting him please!!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!! I'm off to workout but I came up with a subject to draw for all of us to show off out drawing skills!!! 

Let's draw Nick's face from the pics he posted! 
I will start mine today. Who's in?? Mind you, I cant even draw stick people! 

Good luck!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!! I'm off to workout but I came up with a subject to draw for all of us to show off out drawing skills!!!
> 
> Let's draw Nick's face from the pics he posted!
> I will start mine today. Who's in?? Mind you, I cant even draw stick people!
> 
> Good luck!!


I'm too sexy to be drawn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm too sexy to be drawn.


Yeah, it's impossible to imitate perfection, isn't it?
I wouldn't dare try.
You'd come out looking like Jabba the Hut


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, it's impossible to imitate perfection, isn't it?
> I wouldn't dare try.
> You'd come out looking like Jabba the Hut



That's the beauty of "art". There is no wrong. If you're bad enough, they'll name a movement after you.


----------



## jaizei

Funnily enough, when it was suggested that everyone draw something, I too thought about using Nick's pictures.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm too sexy to be drawn.


Haha. Nick, you're funny .
JK.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> That's the beauty of "art". There is no wrong. If you're bad enough, they'll name a movement after you.


Not in my case.
They just laugh hysterically.


----------



## jaizei

Then start laughing yourself.

That way they'll be laughing *with *you instead of just *at *you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, a comedy porn movie, I understand...........


Aren't they all comedies ?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hi all.
> 
> It's going to be a bit cooler here this week. A slight breeze has come up. The 7 day forecast shows all of the nights will be in the 40's. But 70's for the days. That's working outside weather!
> 
> I'm taking Darth to the vet at noon. Yesterday I cleaned up his wagon and today I'll give him a good scrubbing. It wouldn't do to take a dirty tortoise to the vet! He fits in the wagon ok, but I'm going to try to find some sort of tub to put him in to help contain him. I'll need to carry him inside the cab of my truck and not in the bed so he doesn't overheat. I don't want tortoise pee on my truck seats! The last time I weighed him he was around 55lbs.


Have fun at the Vet and watch for your back with that 55 LBer........


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hi all.
> 
> It's going to be a bit cooler here this week. A slight breeze has come up. The 7 day forecast shows all of the nights will be in the 40's. But 70's for the days. That's working outside weather!
> 
> I'm taking Darth to the vet at noon. Yesterday I cleaned up his wagon and today I'll give him a good scrubbing. It wouldn't do to take a dirty tortoise to the vet! He fits in the wagon ok, but I'm going to try to find some sort of tub to put him in to help contain him. I'll need to carry him inside the cab of my truck and not in the bed so he doesn't overheat. I don't want tortoise pee on my truck seats! The last time I weighed him he was around 55lbs.




Like this one here..................


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!! I'm off to workout but I came up with a subject to draw for all of us to show off out drawing skills!!!
> 
> Let's draw Nick's face from the pics he posted!
> I will start mine today. Who's in?? Mind you, I cant even draw stick people!
> 
> Good luck!!




Count me in. I'll have to go back and try to find his picture.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Can someone find Nick's picture? Let me try. I'll post it if I find it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Oh. I finished drawing this today:


----------



## tortdad

So how much time do we all have


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> So how much time do we all have


Until we finish drawing it? I think.


----------



## mike taylor

I finished his picture!


----------



## Moozillion

mike taylor said:


> I finished his picture!


 Not nice, Mike.


----------



## Moozillion

I think Nick is cute!


----------



## mike taylor

My bad he was smiling .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Then start laughing yourself.
> 
> That way they'll be laughing *with *you instead of just *at *you.


I do. I often laugh at myself. 
Wifey laughs at me too.
So does Tidgy, I think.
I'm getting a bit paranoid about it actually.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Oh. I finished drawing this today:
> View attachment 124247


Nice drawing.
But i should point out that it looks nothing like Nick.
Try again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> So how much time do we all have


How very philosophical.
I try not to worry about it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oops.


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> My bad he was smiling .




_Aw, jeez. And you got the stink lines and everything.
_


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> My bad he was smiling .


And how many hours did these take you, pray tell?


----------



## mike taylor

About one minute .


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think we can guess.
> And if I'm right, we don't need to know the details.


Lol . Nope. My son even put blocks on the kindles . Don't want my 8 year old being scarred like I now am.


----------



## mike taylor

So thats what took so long! You had to take the blocker off so you can perv out .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> About one minute .


Would've taken me hours to do something this detailed.
Like the flies, 'specially.


----------



## mike taylor

Whats poop without flies?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Lol . Nope. My son even put blocks on the kindles . Don't want my 8 year old being scarred like I now am.


In a few years, he'll know far more than you, unfortunately.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Whats poop without flies?


Coprolites?


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> So thats what took so long! You had to take the blocker off so you can perv out .


I would not know how to take blocker off. Actually I have been sick bronchial pneumonia. Makes my migraines worse. The meds screw up my diabeties I honestly only looked that one time for a second. Did not appeal to me. Was not exciting. Kinda grossed me out.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In a few years, he'll know far more than you, unfortunately.


He know more about computers now than I do. I ask him for help.


----------



## Heather H

Mike I thought you would have drawn Nick as a newt


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> I would not know how to take blocker off. Actually I have been sick bronchial pneumonia. Makes my migraines worse. The meds screw up my diabeties I honestly only looked that one time for a second. Did not appeal to me. Was not exciting. Kinda grossed me out.


Wishing you a speedy recovery. Glad you're back. Doesn't appeal to me either.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wishing you a speedy recovery. Glad you're back. Doesn't appeal to me either.


Thank you.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How very philosophical.
> I try not to worry about it.



No time limit! If we are all as bad at drawing as we claim, it shouldnt take long!


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> I would not know how to take blocker off. Actually I have been sick bronchial pneumonia. Makes my migraines worse. The meds screw up my diabeties I honestly only looked that one time for a second. Did not appeal to me. Was not exciting. Kinda grossed me out.



Oh sweety that is not good! I hope you heal soon!


----------



## Momof4

Done!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> Done!!!
> View attachment 124261


Does he have to look like the photo? I mean in that pose?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Done!!!
> View attachment 124261


Hey! That's pretty good.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Done!!!
> View attachment 124261



Not too bad.


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> Does he have to look like the photo? I mean in that pose?



No rules!


----------



## Momof4

I only used the photo because I don't have an imagination.


----------



## Abdulla6169

DONE:


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> I only used the photo because I don't have an imagination.


I'm sure your imagination is amazing!


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm sure your imagination is amazing!



Well, in some areas!


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone,


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone,


Hey Gillian! How are ya?


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Gillian! How are ya?


 Hello AbdullaAli. So far so good, as is said. I was planning to move to Aqaba, however it began to pour with rain  (something you can't imagine how much I dislike), so I decided to postpone the trip till futher notice. How are you back here? Hope you're fine.


----------



## mike taylor

I could do way better if I had a pencil!


----------



## mike taylor

Hahaha


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> DONE:
> View attachment 124265


This is much better then the real photo. You gave him too much credit! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Hahaha


This is more like it! ! ! ! !

Another bubble should be " I have my Swag"..........


----------



## bouaboua

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone,


Good Afternoon. 

Just about to have my lunch here.............You all have a good day! !!


----------



## mike taylor

Hahaha! I need a damn pencil!


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Good Afternoon.
> 
> Just about to have my lunch here.............You all have a good day! !!


 Enjoy meal and.....bon appetit!


----------



## bouaboua

Yep! ! ! !

That's Nick alright! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

Moozillion said:


> Not nice, Mike.


But, but it's so much fun!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello AbdullaAli. So far so good, as is said. I was planning to move to Aqaba, however it began to pour with rain  (something you can't imagine how much I dislike), so I decided to postpone the trip till futher notice. How are you back here? Hope you're fine.


Hope you get to go there soon... I'm fine, thanks for asking!


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Hope you get to go there soon... I'm fine, thanks for asking!


 Thanks a lot . It's going to depend on the weather of course. What is the weather like back there?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks a lot . It's going to depend on the weather of course. What is the weather like back there?


----------



## Abdulla6169

It's summer now...   .


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> This is much better then the real photo. You gave him too much credit! ! ! !



That's what I was thinking! He looks way to buff!!


----------



## Momof4

Nice job Mike! Do bad you didn't have a damn pencil!!


----------



## Momof4

Seriously, if my husband knew I was drawing pics of people I don't know he would make me get a job!!


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 124275
> 
> View attachment 124276


 You lucky thing!!! *I* *am* *in* *love* *with*:
1) my  tort 
2) very *hot* Summer days! . Imagine that even when the temperature reaches 38 degrees Celcius in June. July and August, I don't put on te A/C. All I need is a fan, that is *if* I use it. It may sound incredible, I know. What I really hate is  : rain, cold weather and.....*snow* . I went *nuts* when it snowed twice this Winter. We were "imprisoned" for three or four days are were not allowed to move, be it by car or by foot. What a....bore it was.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> It's summer now...   .


 I wish I were there, or for that matter in any of the Gulf states. That is the weather that suits me. You don't seem to like Summer if I'm not mistaken. (I can see you frowning).


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> Oh sweety that is not good! I hope you heal soon!


Thank you. I'm feeling better today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Well, in some areas!


I think I can surmise which ones.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Working in a library?
> Wow! dream job!
> But i would get sacked for reading the stock and doing no work.


Lol, I am sure I will struggle with that too Adam!


----------



## Jacqui

*looks around*


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


>




Thanks, Cameron. always dependable!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Here's my offering:


----------



## Yvonne G

The vet couldn't find anything wrong with the tortoise's leg. I've sent the X-Ray in an email to my friend the zoo vet and haven't heard back from her yet.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Here's my offering:
> 
> View attachment 124297



Wow, that looks good!!! You have some talent!

I hope you get answer from your friend soon.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> The vet couldn't find anything wrong with the tortoise's leg. I've sent the X-Ray in an email to my friend the zoo vet and haven't heard back from her yet.



so maybe just a pulled muscle?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Here's my offering:
> 
> View attachment 124297


I can barely see it on this phone, but what I am seeing I am impressed with.


----------



## Yvonne G

I used to do quite a bit of drawing when I was an Engineer. Anytime they wanted a flier for whatever reason, I was the go to person to draw one. My father was a commercial artist, and we kids always had access to pen, paper and colored pencils. My brother turned out to be a very fine cartoonist and ended up taking over my dad's business.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> so maybe just a pulled muscle?



I hope so. I'm worried that if he injured it trying to breed one of the females he may think that now she's won the battle, and may stop trying to breed, even when he's feeling better. He is pretty depressed, and only walks when I bring him out of the shed. He walks back in and hides in the corner. They are a pretty shy species, not aggressive at all. If the leg ever gets better, I'm going to put the male Mee in with him under supervised conditions to get a little bit of the testosterone going.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man! The zoo vet says he has a dislocated hip. I'm waiting to hear back from her about our options.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man! The zoo vet says he has a dislocated hip. I'm waiting to hear back from her about our options.


Oh no!


----------



## Momof4

Poor guy!!! How in the heck do you repair that! I wonder why your vet didn't see that!!! 
Keep us updated!!


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone



Hello!! What's for dinner tonight?


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Hello!! What's for dinner tonight?


Hi *waves* I think we are having ribs


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Hi *waves* I think we are having ribs



Yummy! We are doing BBQ thighs and salad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man! The zoo vet says he has a dislocated hip. I'm waiting to hear back from her about our options.
> 
> View attachment 124298


Poor Darth.
But the x-ray is fascinating, you can clearly see the dislocation between the right femur and the pelvis. Thanks for posting and i hope the 
options available are as good as they can be.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man! The zoo vet says he has a dislocated hip. I'm waiting to hear back from her about our options.
> 
> View attachment 124298


That not good. How it happen?


----------



## mike taylor

Where's everybody?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Having lovely dinners, I think.


----------



## bouaboua

Just kicking back and watching Judge Judy. 

One of my favorite show! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

I can't see Newt! Where's Newt? Its no fun drawing pictures of him if he doesn't say anything .


----------



## tortdad

NickyPoo


----------



## mike taylor

Kevin did you see my drawings?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> View attachment 124306
> 
> NickyPoo


This is my favourite so far.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Kevin did you see my drawings?


I did. I tried to draw him and just suck so bad I balled it up and reverted to my "go to" stick figures. I gave him a smirk to represent his swag. I don't know why I gave him such a long neck. 

The kid is skinny and needs to eat something though


----------



## mike taylor

Did you see the poop pictures?


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Did you see the poop pictures?



No. Did someone remove a picture? I was looking for it and dost see it


----------



## mike taylor

I'll send them to you . They are about ten pages back .


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man! The zoo vet says he has a dislocated hip. I'm waiting to hear back from her about our options.
> 
> View attachment 124298


Poor thing. What's next? How do they repair it?


----------



## tortdad

We got Melissa test results back and it's all good news. The lump in her Brest is some sort of fatty deposit and nothing harmful. 

HUGE weight taken off my shoulder


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My effort.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My effort.


Nice, it looks like someone broke his nose for back talking. Snitches get stitches, right? Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> We got Melissa test results back and it's all good news. The lump in her Brest is some sort of fatty deposit and nothing harmful.
> 
> HUGE weight taken off my shoulder


What a huge relief that must be for you both.
I am so glad that we've another good outcome today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey's effort.


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> We got Melissa test results back and it's all good news. The lump in her Brest is some sort of fatty deposit and nothing harmful.
> 
> HUGE weight taken off my shoulder


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
YAAAAAYYYY!!!
I've been in her position before, and I know what a TREMENDOUS relief that must be for you both!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Great news Kevin! Has anyone seen Newt? It's no fun picking on him if he's not fighting back .


----------



## tortdad

Here NickyPoo


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> We got Melissa test results back and it's all good news. The lump in her Brest is some sort of fatty deposit and nothing harmful.
> 
> HUGE weight taken off my shoulder




Time to celebrate!! That is wonderful news!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

*lifting rock looking for Nicky Poo*


----------



## leigti

I haven't been following the forum much today, but with all you guys drawing pictures of Nick from his photo that he posted here, I know I will never ever ever ever put my face on this forum.


----------



## mike taylor

We would never do that to you! Its Newt!


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> I haven't been following the forum much today, but with all you guys drawing pictures of Nick from his photo that he posted here, I know I will never ever ever ever put my face on this forum.


Come on, don't be so shy


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> We would never do that to you! Its Newt!



Not so fast; I was thinking we could make a separate thread and do this full time.


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> We would never do that to you! Its Newt!


I'm still not doing it.


----------



## mike taylor

I wouldn't believe us .


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> I'm still not doing it.


What would we have to do to convince you to post a pic


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> I wouldn't believe us .


I don't believe you


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> What would we have to do to convince you to post a pic


Nothing will convince me. I would scare people away.


----------



## mike taylor

I don't care draw me! Here I am in all my awesomeness!


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> Nothing will convince me. I would scare people away.


I don't believe that for a second. 
Are you getting use to the feeling of the new eye yet?


----------



## tortdad

Good nite TFO


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Good nite TFO





tortdad said:


> I don't believe that for a second.
> Are you getting use to the feeling of the new eye yet?


But, but Newt hasn't told us he hates us yet! How can you sleep at night knowing he may like us today! It's crazy talk!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

But he is conspicuous by his absence. Hope he's ok.


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> But, but Newt hasn't told us he hates us yet! How can you sleep at night knowing he may like us today! It's crazy talk!



He did but I had to delete it. 

He doesn't just hate y'all. He ****** hates y'all.


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> I don't believe that for a second.
> Are you getting use to the feeling of the new eye yet?


Yes. Maybe when I get brave enough to take it back out I will take a picture of it and post that on the forum.


----------



## mike taylor

I guess he took the pictures as going too far? Poor little Newt .
Sorry Newt


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> That not good. How it happen?



One of my females is bigger than the male. If she wasn't interested in his attentions, she probably hurt him. I find him on his back in their yard frequently.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> We got Melissa test results back and it's all good news. The lump in her Brest is some sort of fatty deposit and nothing harmful.
> 
> HUGE weight taken off my shoulder



Whew! Another crisis averted.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey's effort.
> 
> View attachment 124313



Aw...she made him into a tortoise! And she is spot on with his hair!!!


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> One of my females is bigger than the male. If she wasn't interested in his attentions, she probably hurt him. I find him on his back in their yard frequently.


Did the vet give you any options as to what you can do for treatment? Can they get it back in place? Are you going to keep them separate from the others now?


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> Did the vet give you any options as to what you can do for treatment? Can they get it back in place? Are you going to keep them separate from the others now?



Still waiting to hear from a very experienced vet in San Diego. He's not in any danger right now, as he's just hiding in his shed.

Let's all jam Nick's alert box - @russian/sulcata/tortoise

@russian/sulcata/tortoise

and in case he didn't get that one - @russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> One of my females is bigger than the male. If she wasn't interested in his attentions, she probably hurt him. I find him on his back in their yard frequently.


Are we still talking about Newt here?


----------



## Yvonne G

@russian/sulcata/tortoise 

No, my tortoise with the dislocated hip.


----------



## Momof4

I hope Nick feels honored! It wasn't meant to be mean at all!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> @russian/sulcata/tortoise
> 
> No, my tortoise with the dislocated hip.



Who is the vet? I'm always looking for good vets just case I need one. Here in San Diego.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> One of my females is bigger than the male. If she wasn't interested in his attentions, she probably hurt him. I find him on his back in their yard frequently.



My little male Herminns also facing the same situation. We found him on his back couple times a day or more......

We better watch for that!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Still waiting to hear from a very experienced vet in San Diego. He's not in any danger right now, as he's just hiding in his shed.
> 
> Let's all jam Nick's alert box - @russian/sulcata/tortoise
> 
> @russian/sulcata/tortoise
> 
> and in case he didn't get that one - @russian/sulcata/tortoise


10-4!!!

@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning everyone!


----------



## Abdulla6169

@russian/sulcata/tortoise
Are you online???
Hello *echoes*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

WHAT??!!??!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 124332
> 
> WHAT??!!??!!!


April Fools!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!! I'm off to workout but I came up with a subject to draw for all of us to show off out drawing skills!!!
> 
> Let's draw Nick's face from the pics he posted!
> I will start mine today. Who's in?? Mind you, I cant even draw stick people!
> 
> Good luck!!





mike taylor said:


> I don't care draw me! Here I am in all my awesomeness!
> 
> View attachment 124323


Which one's you?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Top of the mornin' to you as well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Brace yourselves .........................


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brace yourselves .........................
> View attachment 124343
> View attachment 124344


Where's your American legion go-cart?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Where's your American legion go-cart?


It's British Legion.
And i just use a Zimmer frame, ta.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brace yourselves .........................
> View attachment 124343
> View attachment 124344


Nice to have a face to associate with the name!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Nice to have a face to associate with the name!!!


Well, we can't all look as young as you do, Bea.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, we can't all look as young as you do, Bea.


Ha! I guess I should confess that my photo isn't EXACTLY current!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ha! I guess I should confess that my photo isn't EXACTLY current!!!


Good plan.
I should've posted one of me from 10 or 20 years ago.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> We got Melissa test results back and it's all good news. The lump in her Brest is some sort of fatty deposit and nothing harmful.
> 
> HUGE weight taken off my shoulder


Best news of the year!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Who is the vet? I'm always looking for good vets just case I need one. Here in San Diego.



Dr. Boyer


( @russian/sulcata/tortoise )


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Dr. Boyer



I have seen him. Not a fan of his personality but I guess he's good. I'm only 10 min from him.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brace yourselves .........................
> View attachment 124343
> View attachment 124344



Do you usually wear a fez or did you get dressed up for us?


----------



## Momof4

@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## tortdad

Come on newt, we know you can hear us!

@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## Momof4

Getting bids for solar today! My head will be spinning after this!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Do you usually wear a fez or did you get dressed up for us?







Sometimes.......


----------



## Abdulla6169

@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## Abdulla6169

Until Nick shows up, I'll tag him at the end of every post I post. 
@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which one's you?


The awesome one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> The awesome one!


That'll be the one on the right then.


----------



## mike taylor

Newt took my poop pictures wrong . I was not calling him a piece of poop . I was calling him a little turd. Big difference in ny opinion . It was with all due respect Newt . That makes it ok . I opend up someones picture and it cracked my phone screen . Adam!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 124355
> View attachment 124356
> 
> 
> Sometimes.......


Very dapper!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Newt took my poop pictures wrong . I was not calling him a piece of poop . I was calling him a little turd. Big difference in ny opinion . It was with all due respect Newt . That makes it ok . I opend up someones picture and it cracked my phone screen . Adam!


Sorry, Mike, but you were all warned. I should have put a disclaimer above each photo.


----------



## bouaboua

@russian/sulcata/tortoise

Good Morning Nick! ! ! ! Way is everyone are looking for you?? Because we all care about you, some time in a different way, just like how you care of us....


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO.

I'm bit lazy by slept till 8:00 this morning......But I still tired! !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO.
> 
> I'm bit lazy by slept till 8:00 this morning......But I still tired! !!


Good morning to you too!


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO.
> 
> I'm bit lazy by slept till 8:00 this morning......But I still tired! !!


Good morning! How are you? 
@russian/sulcata/tortoise...


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Good morning! How are you?
> @russian/sulcata/tortoise...



I'm doing very well. Relaxing at home. Coffee in hand and watching some of my torts waking up too..............By God's Mercy, life is good.

Right @russian/sulcata/tortoise ？？


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Newt took my poop pictures wrong . I was not calling him a piece of poop . I was calling him a little turd. Big difference in ny opinion . It was with all due respect Newt . That makes it ok . I opend up someones picture and it cracked my phone screen . Adam!



That is AWESOME Mike!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> My little male Herminns also facing the same situation. We found him on his back couple times a day or more......
> 
> We better watch for that!!!!



I'm sure his weight played a big part of this freak accident.

@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## Yvonne G

@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> I'm doing very well. Relaxing at home. Coffee in hand and watching some of my torts waking up too..............By God's Mercy, life is good.
> 
> Right @russian/sulcata/tortoise ？？


Glad your doing OK... I've had a great day. Going to sleep a few hours later (hopefully).
@russian/sulcata/tortoise...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Glad your doing OK... I've had a great day. Going to sleep a few hours later (hopefully).
> @russian/sulcata/tortoise...


And how are you today. hope you don't mind me using your name on my little joke on the jokes thread this morning.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And how are you today. hope you don't mind me using your name on my little joke on the jokes thread this morning.


I'm great; also, it was an honor being part of your joke.

His are you this evening? 
@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And wifey.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

You'd never know wifey's 63 would you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You'd never know wifey's 63 would you?


I'm feeling rather splendid today, actually. 
Tidgy's happy because it's hot and sunny out.
Wifey's in a good mood.
All's well with the world, though I'm a little concerned about Newt.


----------



## Heather H

@russian/sulcata/tortoise hi Nick. Are you on spring break this week? Any plans?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Look what I found:
https://com.google
Google, but backwards!
@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Glad your doing OK... I've had a great day. Going to sleep a few hours later (hopefully).
> @russian/sulcata/tortoise...


Good night Sir! ! !

Sweet dream but no Swag or Newt any of that sorts of things! ! !

@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I'm sure his weight played a big part of this freak accident.
> 
> @russian/sulcata/tortoise


That is good to know. This little male are weight lot less then the female. I just wish he is little more handsomer, that the female will let him mate. 

@russian/sulcata/tortoise Am I right?? Nick??


----------



## bouaboua

@russian/sulcata/tortoise 

How are you?? I'm back in US now but where are you?? How is school? Are you off this week? or next week.


----------



## Jacqui

*stretches* Wonder if Yvonne has heard more on the hip...


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> *stretches* Wonder if Yvonne has heard more on the hip...


Wondering too.


----------



## bouaboua

I'm wondering also! ! ! What the vet said Yvonne??

@russian/sulcata/tortoise What do you think??


----------



## Josh

So far I'm making it through April Fools Day without being fooled... so far...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Josh said:


> So far I'm making it through April Fools Day without being fooled... so far...


Got me on here. On the All Other Photos Forum, The Henrietta the Chicken thread.
I am so ashamed.


----------



## tortdad

@russian/sulcata/tortoise

I hope you not being on here is an April Fools joke or because you're doing homework.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Do you think Nick could have had his computer confiscated until after his exams, or something?


----------



## Momof4

I'm assuming it's an April fools joke on us! 
Plus he's at school. 

@russian/sulcata/tortoises


----------



## jaizei

I'd just chalk it up to him not having as much swag as he tells us...


----------



## bouaboua

@russian/sulcata/tortoises

Nick will give free Swag to every member in this forum ! ! ! !

Today only! ! ! !


----------



## tortdad

I bet he's grounded


----------



## Heather H

@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## Heather H

nick where are you i need some laughter.  @russian/sulcata/tortoise please come back to us. I miss your cool pictures.


----------



## Heather H

i think he is being moody


----------



## Heather H

i love watching Charlie walk around his enclosure. Right now he is drinking. He ate, pooped , took a nap, ate and is now drinking. Then I bet it will be nap time again. A friend asked why he has a water dish on each side of his enclosure since tortoises don't need water. I explained about the set up and that they do indeed drink. The two dishes are so he has a choice. Both are dirty every day so I know for a fact that he at least walks through them . He loves to take a nap in his warm side water dish. Anyone else's do this. He will be 2 months old tomorrow.


----------



## Moozillion

Nick replied to the "Let's-all-draw-a-portrait-of-Nick" thread, but the reply had to be quickly deleted by a Moderator due to profanity. I believe Nick may have withdrawn from the forum due to humiliation and hurt from that thread.
If so, I hope his withdrawal is temporary.


----------



## Heather H

I think it was all done in fun. If people didn't like Nick then they would just ignore him. I hope he understands that it was for fun.  @russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

People only took part in that thread because they like Nick. 
He's great and people's tortoises need him.
He was looking at this thread an hour ago, I think.


----------



## Momof4

Of course he knows it was all in fun. He even replied with" I'm to good looking to be drawn!"
I bet it's killing him not to reply to us!

But seriously, I hope he isnt in trouble!
@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> i love watching Charlie walk around his enclosure. Right now he is drinking. He ate, pooped , took a nap, ate and is now drinking. Then I bet it will be nap time again. A friend asked why he has a water dish on each side of his enclosure since tortoises don't need water. I explained about the set up and that they do indeed drink. The two dishes are so he has a choice. Both are dirty every day so I know for a fact that he at least walks through them . He loves to take a nap in his warm side water dish. Anyone else's do this. He will be 2 months old tomorrow.


How lovely.
No. Tidgy walks through her water bowl, but doesn't sleep in it. 
She used to pee and pooh in it occasionally when she was small, but doesn't even do that now.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How lovely.
> No. Tidgy walks through her water bowl, but doesn't sleep in it.
> She used to pee and pooh in it occasionally when she was small, but doesn't even do that now.


thats because you potty trained her


----------



## Heather H

I will try to get a picture next time he does it. It's super cute.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> thats because you potty trained her


I did. Table trained!


----------



## bouaboua

I'm also Torts watching this afternoon. Watching them sleep, walking around, eat.

No outside time today because it is too cold out there. 

@russian/sulcata/tortoise What are you doing this afternoon??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> I will try to get a picture next time he does it. It's super cute.


Yes please!


----------



## tortdad

@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## bouaboua

Waiting for Judge Judy to come up~~

@russian/sulcata/tortoise Are you watching Judge Judy? I think you should, because you can learn a lot from her! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

*yawning* how's it going all?
@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How lovely.
> No. Tidgy walks through her water bowl, but doesn't sleep in it.
> She used to pee and pooh in it occasionally when she was small, but doesn't even do that now.


I'm not so lucky. Mine leave logs all over the place


----------



## tortdad

@russian/sulcata/tortoise

Put your big girl panties on and come outside. 

:knock knock knock: 
Um, nicks mom... Can nick come out and play today?

Nicks mom: 
No, Mike cracked his feelings and he's at the doctors. 

Me:
Okay, tell nick we said to stop by after the gynecologist is done. I have my G. I. joes ready to go.


----------



## AZtortMom

@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> @russian/sulcata/tortoise
> 
> Put your big girl panties on and come outside.
> 
> :knock knock knock:
> Um, nicks mom... Can nick come out and play today?
> 
> Nicks mom:
> No, Mike cracked his feelings and he's at the doctors.
> 
> Me:
> Okay, tell nick we said to stop by after the gynecologist is done. I have my G. I. joes ready to go.


 No G. I. Joe for Nick. 

He may like G. I Jane! ! !

@russian/sulcata/tortoise Am I right??


----------



## bouaboua

You can tell me I'm wrong and you can hate me......

Am I right?? @russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## tortdad

bouaboua said:


> You can tell me I'm wrong and you can hate me......
> 
> Am I right?? @russian/sulcata/tortoise


Swallow nails with a cup of bleach


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> Swallow nails with a cup of bleach


I prefer Drano.

Am I right @russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Jacqui

silly people


----------



## Heather H

Ok this is too cute. Andy and Charlie are taking a bath together. Andy has a boat he put charlie on and he is floating around the tub. Way too cute. I put the heater on so its warm in there. I tried to get a picture but Andy has no clothing on and could not get a good pic. No bubbles just water  They have been in there for about an hour.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Good evening all. Hope everyone is doing well tonight.


----------



## mike taylor

Moozillion said:


> Nick replied to the "Let's-all-draw-a-portrait-of-Nick" thread, but the reply had to be quickly deleted by a Moderator due to profanity. I believe Nick may have withdrawn from the forum due to humiliation and hurt from that thread.
> If so, I hope his withdrawal is temporary.


I did not know this . Thanks for the pm I really fill bad that he took it the wrong way . So sorry little Newt . I'm a syber bully! Can a mod take all my pictures down please . I really fill bad .


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> @russian/sulcata/tortoise
> 
> View attachment 124371



A+

Some people say "Don't kick a man while he's down"

I say that's the best time; his head is right at boot level.


----------



## Heather H

Heather H said:


> Ok this is too cute. Andy and Charlie are taking a bath together. Andy has a boat he put charlie on and he is floating around the tub. Way too cute. I put the heater on so its warm in there. I tried to get a picture but Andy has no clothing on and could not get a good pic. No bubbles just water  They have been in there for about an hour.


Charlie will be 2 months old tomorrow. He's such a cute little tortoise


----------



## mike taylor

Newt I said sorry! Come back! This better not be a April fools joke!


----------



## Moozillion

You're a good guy, Mike. I know you were just teasing him. Hopefully he'll be back soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I did not know this . Thanks for the pm I really fill bad that he took it the wrong way . So sorry little Newt . I'm a syber bully! Can a mod take all my pictures down please . I really fill bad .


Several of us played a part in this, Mike, it wasn't just you. I think we forget his youth sometimes. We all feel bad, but slowly things got out of control. 
We must hope that his love for the forum and the tortoises he helps save here will lure him back, so we can welcome him and apologize for our actions.


----------



## Heather H

Wow it's so quiet.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *stretches* Wonder if Yvonne has heard more on the hip...



Darth (the tortoise with the dislocated hip) has an appointment on Monday with Dr. Boyer in San Diego.

@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Good evening all. Hope everyone is doing well tonight.


And a pleasant evening to you, too.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> I bet he's grounded



The family may have gone someplace. It's Easter vacation here for California schools.

@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> Darth (the tortoise with the dislocated hip) has an appointment on Monday with Dr. Boyer in San Diego.
> 
> @russian/sulcata/tortoise


Hope it's an easy fix.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Charlie will be 2 months old tomorrow. He's such a cute little tortoise


Wish him a very happy birthday from Tidgy.
And her dad and his wifey also.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> The family may have gone someplace. It's Easter vacation here for California schools.
> 
> @russian/sulcata/tortoise



How many days is Easter vacation?


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wish him a very happy birthday from Tidgy.
> And her dad and his wifey also.


Thank you.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> How many days is Easter vacation?



The school my daughter works at goes back next Wednesday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> The family may have gone someplace. It's Easter vacation here for California schools.
> 
> @russian/sulcata/tortoise


But he's been online viewing this thread.


----------



## Yvonne G

@russian/sulcata/tortoise 

Someone just brought me a badly injured pond turtle:




They're just such troupers. She's active and not the least bit afraid of me. I'm going to ask my mobile vet friend to come out and nip off the pieces of shell that are sticking out, that will inhibit her swimming through weeds. It looks like she was pounded with something like a T-post. It broke the shell in a puncture-like pattern, but it's old enough that all the exposed tissue has hardened and dried. She's a wild turtle pulled out of the irrigation canal. We'll put her back once the shell gets fixed so she can swim.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But he's been online viewing this thread.



...and I'll bet it's killing him to not respond!


----------



## AZtortMom

@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> ...and I'll bet it's killing him to not respond!


Yeah, or else he's laughing up his sleeve!


----------



## Moozillion

Either way, at least he's still around!
I like Nick, and I'd miss him if he didn't come back...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Either way, at least he's still around!
> I like Nick, and I'd miss him if he didn't come back...


Me too


----------



## mike taylor

Thats it Newt! Nice guy is gone! If you don't come out from under that log I'm going to smash you! You can't stay mad forever!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, it's a different tactic, I suppose.


----------



## mike taylor

Newt come out or I'm not going to stop posting pictures of newts


----------



## mike taylor

Fine I quit the form! Have fun you guys I'm out!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> @russian/sulcata/tortoise
> 
> Someone just brought me a badly injured pond turtle:
> 
> View attachment 124399
> 
> 
> They're just such troupers. She's active and not the least bit afraid of me. I'm going to ask my mobile vet friend to come out and nip off the pieces of shell that are sticking out, that will inhibit her swimming through weeds. It looks like she was pounded with something like a T-post. It broke the shell in a puncture-like pattern, but it's old enough that all the exposed tissue has hardened and dried. She's a wild turtle pulled out of the irrigation canal. We'll put her back once the shell gets fixed so she can swim.



Wow!!! Poor thing! Thanks for all the rescue work you do!!


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, or else he's laughing up his sleeve!


I bet it's a little bit of both. I miss him too. And I miss the pictures he posts.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Fine I quit the form! Have fun you guys I'm out!



@mike taylor don't you dare!!!


----------



## Heather H

Mike and Nick don't leave  @mike taylor @russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## leigti

Oh, I forgot. @russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## Heather H

Heather H said:


> Ok this is too cute. Andy and Charlie are taking a bath together. Andy has a boat he put charlie on and he is floating around the tub. Way too cute. I put the heater on so its warm in there. I tried to get a picture but Andy has no clothing on and could not get a good pic. No bubbles just water  They have been in there for about an hour.




I got a picture woo hoo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I bet it's a little bit of both. I miss him too. And I miss the pictures he posts.


Yeah, I love his pictures, the ones from the web and his own torts and nature shots. I really loved all the slime mold stuff.


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> View attachment 124406
> I got a picture woo hoo


I'm glad you were able to get a picture. That had to be a little tricky, if certain things end up in the picture this will turn into a whole different type of forum. And I wouldn't want to be any part of that.


----------



## Moozillion

mike taylor said:


> Newt come out or I'm not going to stop posting pictures of newts


LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Moozillion

mike taylor said:


> Fine I quit the form! Have fun you guys I'm out!


Mike! I REALLY hope you're just joking...


----------



## Heather H

Heather H said:


> View attachment 124406
> I got a picture woo hoo


ok . this was an April Fools Joke. lol sorry. No Charlie was not in the bath with Andy. This is Charlie's soaking tub. Less than an inch of water. Andy is holding the boat so it would not tip. Put him on took the picture took him right off. Let him have his soak


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I'm glad you were able to get a picture. That had to be a little tricky, if certain things end up in the picture this will turn into a whole different type of forum. And I wouldn't want to be any part of that.


Yeah, right, I'm sure you'd have had a giggle if the image had been a little wider.
Before the image got deleted by the mods.
After they'd had a good look too, I'd warrant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> ok . this was an April Fools Joke. lol sorry. No Charlie was not in the bath with Andy. This is Charlie's soaking tub. Less than an inch of water. Andy is holding the boat so it would not tip. Put him on took the picture took him right off. Let him have his soak


Errr, it's half past 3 on the 2nd April here. That's cheating.


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> ok . this was an April Fools Joke. lol sorry. No Charlie was not in the bath with Andy. This is Charlie's soaking tub. Less than an inch of water. Andy is holding the boat so it would not tip. Put him on took the picture took him right off. Let him have his soak



You got me!l Lol!!


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errr, it's half past 3 on the 2nd April here. That's cheating.


Nope my original post was 11:30 pm on the 1st your time 
Did you think I would really do that? oops close to midnight your time. lol


----------



## Moozillion

Heather H said:


> ok . this was an April Fools Joke. lol sorry. No Charlie was not in the bath with Andy. This is Charlie's soaking tub. Less than an inch of water. Andy is holding the boat so it would not tip. Put him on took the picture took him right off. Let him have his soak


Ha ha!!! You got me too!!!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Fine I quit the form! Have fun you guys I'm out!


I'm with you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Nope my original post was 11:30 pm on the 1st your time
> Did you think I would really do that? oops close to midnight your time. lol


Later, our clocks went forward an hour on Sunday don't forget.
Also, Rule 3 of the April Fool's Day code states that anyone playing a joke after 12 noon / midday, the joke is on them (UK rules).
And Rule 5 subsection c states that the joke must be completed and admitted to as soon as possible after said time (see Rule 3 above).
subsection d Jokes may not be continued or completed after said time (see rule 3 above).


----------



## Heather H

Bet the guys are doing April fools on us.  @russian/sulcata/tortoise @mike taylor @tortdad


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Later, our clocks went forward an hour on Sunday don't forget.
> Also, Rule 3 of the April Fool's Day code states that anyone playing a joke after 12 noon / midday, the joke is on them (UK rules).
> And Rule 5 subsection c states that the joke must be completed and admitted to as soon as possible after said time (see Rule 3 above).
> subsection d Jokes may not be continued or completed after said time (see rule 3 above).


I have never been one to follow rules.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Bet the guys are doing April fools on us.  @russian/sulcata/tortoise @mike taylor @tortdad


I hope you're right.
But Nick started well before April 1st and the joke isn't very funny.
I won't quote all the rules they've broken.


----------



## Moozillion

Adam, you are a DELIGHTFUL addition to the forum!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Adam, you are a DELIGHTFUL addition to the forum!


Lovely of you to say so Bea, coming from you it means a lot.
However, the way everyone's leaving at the moment I won't have much competition, especially among the guys.
Men! Eh?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely of you to say so Bea, coming from you it means a lot.
> However, the way everyone's leaving at the moment I won't have much competition, especially among the guys.
> Men! Eh?


No comment!! (Tee hee!)


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> Bet the guys are doing April fools on us.  @russian/sulcata/tortoise @mike taylor @tortdad



I think your right!!! I would miss their sassyness!!! 
Is that even a word??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I think your right!!! I would miss their sassyness!!!
> Is that even a word??


Nearly.
Sassiness is the noun of the adjective sassy which is American English, so I would not use it myself.
It originates from the word saucy which IS English English.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Fine I quit the form! Have fun you guys I'm out!


Don't Mike! ! ! !

@russian/sulcata/tortoise and I will miss you! ! ! ! !


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Oh no. I just started to participate more on the forum and I love you guys. Now people are quitting?!! It's either a bad April fools joke, or just bad. Don't do it!!!


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> I think your right!!! I would miss their sassyness!!!
> Is that even a word??


It is now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Oh no. I just started to participate more on the forum and I love you guys. Now people are quitting?!! It's either a bad April fools joke, or just bad. Don't do it!!!
> View attachment 124410
> View attachment 124411


You are most welcome.
Looks like we may need replacements.
But the guys will come back.
I hope.


----------



## Momof4

I hope they come back or I will be sad!! 

I guess we can each recruit one guy to join chat! 
Its gonna be hard, those three are unreplaceable!!

shoot, if I missed a day or month I bet not one member would come looking for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I hope they come back or I will be sad!!
> 
> I guess we can each recruit one guy to join chat!
> Its gonna be hard, those three are unreplaceable!!
> 
> shoot, if I missed a day or month I bet not one member would come looking for me.


Four.
Don't forget Ken. I hope he'll be back properly soon, too.
And I'd miss you, Kathy, for real.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night- night, if anyone's left.
Hopefully, it will all blow over tomorrow.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night- night, if anyone's left.
> Hopefully, it will all blow over tomorrow.



Thanks Tidgys Dad!! I didn't realize Ken was on the bandwagon too!!!!
I hope all of them are having a beer together laughing at us. 
My sleep meds are kicking in so I need to stop replying because my brain takes over my thoughts. But I sleep like a baby. 

I hope to see familiar faces in the morning while I'm drinking my coffee!!
@smarch i miss you!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good morning guys:


#SANDSTORM.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night- night, if anyone's left.
> Hopefully, it will all blow over tomorrow.


Good night.


----------



## tortdad

Good morning TFO

@russian/sulcata/tortoise 
You still mad bro?


----------



## tortdad

Oh yeah, I quit


----------



## tortdad

Then why are you talking to yourself


----------



## tortdad

Because R/S/T is being a baby and won't come say "hey" to me


----------



## tortdad

Fine I quit too


----------



## tortdad

Okay I'm back. Never been much of a quitter anyways


----------



## tortdad

Morning peeps. Where's @mike taylor and my boy @Cowboy_Ken


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning peeps
@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Good morning guys:
> View attachment 124413
> 
> #SANDSTORM.


Forgot to add @russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night.
> @russian/sulcata/tortoise


Fixed it


----------



## juli11

Driving to the camping place very boring in the car


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Good morning TFO
> 
> @russian/sulcata/tortoise
> You still mad bro?


Good Morning . Judging by his silence, he's really pissed off... Oh well...
@russian/sulcata/tortoise...


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning peeps
> @russian/sulcata/tortoise


Morning Noel.  How are ya? 
@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## Abdulla6169

juli11 said:


> Driving to the camping place very boring in the car
> View attachment 124417


Have fun camping!


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Noel.  How are ya?
> @russian/sulcata/tortoise


I'm good! How are you?
@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## juli11

AbdullaAli said:


> Have fun camping!



No I only go there for one day to build the tent and tomorrow I'll go back home


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> Good morning guys:
> View attachment 124413
> 
> #SANDSTORM.


WOW!!!
How often do you get them?
Are they dangerous or just inconvenient? Or both?


----------



## Momof4

Good morning tort forum friends! 
Let's make it a great day!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'll bet sand storms are not fun, however, that's a beautiful picture!

Hi all. I'm going to the dentist this a.m. Oh Joy!!

@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I'll bet sand storms are not fun, however, that's a beautiful picture!
> 
> Hi all. I'm going to the dentist this a.m. Oh Joy!!
> 
> @russian/sulcata/tortoise


Good luck at the dentist!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!
> How often do you get them?
> Are they dangerous or just inconvenient? Or both?


Mostly inconvenient, dangerous maybe (if you stay out for long times without medical masks).
They just come randomly. Not sure how often.
@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## Abdulla6169

In the US you have 'snow days’, where schools and companies close due to heavy snowfall. So my question is, Sand Days anyone?  #SANDSTORM


_Dubai metro during sandstorm. Photo not mine._

*@russian/sulcata/tortoise*


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> I'll bet sand storms are not fun, however, that's a beautiful picture!
> 
> Hi all. I'm going to the dentist this a.m. Oh Joy!!
> 
> @russian/sulcata/tortoise


Hope it goes well... 
*@russian/sulcata/tortoise*


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> I'm good! How are you?
> @russian/sulcata/tortoise


I'm good! Everything's fine in my part of the world (aside from the sandstorm).


_Pic of sandstorm from space._
*@russian/sulcata/tortoise*


----------



## Abdulla6169

If any of you are wondering, a sandstorm is like a blizzard, except they can enter your homes...




_Pic of house in Saudi. Definitely not our house._
*@russian/sulcata/tortoise*


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> If any of you are wondering, a sandstorm is like a blizzard, except they can enter your homes...
> View attachment 124431
> 
> View attachment 124432
> 
> _Pic of house in Saudi. Definitely not our house._
> *@russian/sulcata/tortoise*


WOW ! ! ! !

This is no fun! ! ! !

@russian/sulcata/tortoise Would you say the same?? Or you like to draw in the sand or like to clean-up??


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning everyone! ! ! ! !

My wife are asking to have a new cell phone. She dropped her i phone 4s in a bucket with water while she was trying to water the backyard about a month ago. The phone still work but the battery only can hold power around 24 hours. 

Looks like I have to visit Verizon this morning. She use her photo to record so many beautiful growth of our torts. 

Yep, New phone for her! ! ! !


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning everyone! ! ! ! !
> 
> My wife are asking to have a new cell phone. She dropped her i phone 4s in a bucket with water while she was trying to water the backyard about a month ago. The phone still work but the battery only can hold power around 24 hours.
> 
> Looks like I have to visit Verizon this morning. She use her photo to record so many beautiful growth of our torts.
> 
> Yep, New phone for her! ! ! !


Morning Steven!  Will you be getting your wife and iPhone 6?


----------



## Moozillion

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning everyone! ! ! ! !
> 
> My wife are asking to have a new cell phone. She dropped her i phone 4s in a bucket with water while she was trying to water the backyard about a month ago. The phone still work but the battery only can hold power around 24 hours.
> 
> Looks like I have to visit Verizon this morning. She use her photo to record so many beautiful growth of our torts.
> 
> Yep, New phone for her! ! ! !


The iPhone 6 is great- I love mine!


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> In the US you have 'snow days’, where schools and companies close due to heavy snowfall. So my question is, Sand Days anyone?  #SANDSTORM
> View attachment 124429
> 
> _Dubai metro during sandstorm. Photo not mine._
> 
> *@russian/sulcata/tortoise*


WOW!!! I would NOT like to have sandstorms!!!


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm good! Everything's fine in my part of the world (aside from the sandstorm).
> View attachment 124430
> 
> _Pic of sandstorm from space._
> *@russian/sulcata/tortoise*


That thing is HUGE!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> If any of you are wondering, a sandstorm is like a blizzard, except they can enter your homes...
> View attachment 124431
> 
> View attachment 124432
> 
> _Pic of house in Saudi. Definitely not our house._
> *@russian/sulcata/tortoise*


Oh, MY! That is hard to imagine! :O


----------



## bouaboua

Moozillion said:


> The iPhone 6 is great- I love mine!


That is what I heard.......

Yeah......She have her eyes on the i phone 6 Plus already

So we better expect more new and better photos of our torts from her, otherwise I will confiscate her phone.............HAHAHAHA


----------



## Abdulla6169

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!! I would NOT like to have bad insulation during a sandstorm!!!


^^^ Fixed it for you... Insulation is important. Older, uninsulated houses are sandy houses.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Today I decided to bake some cookies. You know what they say: "There's a 1st time for everything."


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone


Hi. Hope you are fine.


leigti said:


> I haven't been following the forum much today, but with all you guys drawing pictures of Nick from his photo that he posted here, I know I will never ever ever ever put my face on this forum.





AbdullaAli said:


> Morning everyone!


 
Good evening to all.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Hope you are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening to all.


Evening Gillian!  How's everything in Jordan?


----------



## tortdad

Good evening folks


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Today I decided to bake some cookies. You know what they say: "There's a 1st time for everything."
> View attachment 124437
> 
> View attachment 124438


 Hi there! Wish I could taste one of these....hahaha


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Today I decided to bake some cookies. You know what they say: "There's a 1st time for everything."
> View attachment 124437
> 
> View attachment 124438


That looks very good!!!!


And Good evening @Gillian Moore .


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Today I decided to bake some cookies. You know what they say: "There's a 1st time for everything."
> View attachment 124437
> 
> View attachment 124438


Are you going to mail me some of these too?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Moozillion said:


> That thing is HUGE!!!!


Thankfully, it already left us. Just lasted a day. Expected it to stay for another night (or two)...


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!! I would NOT like to have sandstorms!!!


 They are terribly annoying especially in the Gulf.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> That looks very good!!!!
> 
> 
> And Good evening @Gillian Moore .


 Hi there! How are you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Are you going to mail me some of these too?


The kids devoured them _all_. There goes 45 minutes of baking. *sigh*...
*@russian/sulcata/tortoise*


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Evening Gillian!  How's everything in Jordan?


 Hi. You asked of Jordan, not of me hey! Ok.....you'll pay for this. Only joking so please don't take my words seriously.

Nothing new here, yet another boring day. I went out for a walk but didn't enjoy it much as the weather was not as hot as I had hoped. Temperature was only 16 degrees Celcius at about 12 noon.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> The kids devoured them _all_. There goes 45 minutes of baking. *sigh*...


 What about my share?  And don't forget..... my  tort please.


----------



## Gillian M

tortdad said:


> Good evening folks


 Good evevning


----------



## puffy137

Moozillion said:


> Very dapper!!!



Very fetching , wonder if you have ever played a musical instrument, or been in a band?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> What about my share?  And don't forget..... my  tort please.


Off to the kitchen then. 
*Puts on chef's hat*
*@russian/sulcata/tortoise*


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. You asked of Jordan, not of me hey! Ok.....you'll pay for this. Only joking so please don't take my words seriously.
> 
> Nothing new here, yet another boring day. I went out for a walk but didn't enjoy it much as the weather was not as hot as I had hoped. Temperature was only 16 degrees Celcius at about 12 noon.


Let's hope the coming days are warmer! ...
*@russian/sulcata/tortoise*


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Thankfully, it already left us. Just lasted a day. Expected it to stay for another night (or two)...
> *@russian/sulcata/tortoise*


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Several of us played a part in this, Mike, it wasn't just you. I think we forget his youth sometimes. We all feel bad, but slowly things got out of control.
> We must hope that his love for the forum and the tortoises he helps save here will lure him back, so we can welcome him and apologize for our actions.


@russian/sulcata/tortoise 
In spite of his youth , his knowledge of creatures is phenomenal & his politics are spot on too


----------



## mike taylor

His politics hahaha!


----------



## mike taylor

I'm back had to quiet yesterday it was time to play house . Poor little Newt holds a grudge for a long time.


----------



## tortdad

@russian/sulcata/tortoise 

Did you know that only Republicans pout for more than day. 

That's it, your officially a republican


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Thanks Tidgys Dad!! I didn't realize Ken was on the bandwagon too!!!!
> I hope all of them are having a beer together laughing at us.
> My sleep meds are kicking in so I need to stop replying because my brain takes over my thoughts. But I sleep like a baby.
> 
> I hope to see familiar faces in the morning while I'm drinking my coffee!!
> @smarch i miss you!!!


Call me Adam. It's a nice name.
We're Adam, Tidgy and wifey.
All very informal.


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> @russian/sulcata/tortoise
> In spite of his youth , his knowledge of creatures is phenomenal & his politics are spot on too


True


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> If any of you are wondering, a sandstorm is like a blizzard, except they can enter your homes...
> View attachment 124431
> 
> View attachment 124432
> 
> _Pic of house in Saudi. Definitely not our house._
> *@russian/sulcata/tortoise*


Years ago when we lived in our old house we would get this , esp after we had been away from home for a few weeks . Now we don't get as many sand storms & the houses have sealed windows & doors so the nasty dust can't get in. We had a sand storm yesterday , it was mixed with rain so all the plants were covered in the mucky stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Good morning guys:
> View attachment 124413
> 
> #SANDSTORM.


Technically, it looks like a dust storm to me. 
Geologically, sand is much harder to blow as high as this.
Most of what we call sandstorms are actually dust storms.
It depends on the size of the particle.
Sorry, being pedantic.


----------



## mike taylor

Someone just loves to be right! Haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Okay I'm back. Never been much of a quitter anyways


Good.
You are the type of quitter I like.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> Driving to the camping place very boring in the car
> View attachment 124417


Horrible, horrible road things.
Hate them.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Technically, it looks like a dust storm to me.
> Geologically, sand is much harder to blow as high as this.
> Most of what we call sandstorms are actually dust storms.
> It depends on the size of the particle.
> Sorry, being pedantic.


It's all good. That's nice to know. "Sandstorm" sounds cooler than "dust storm"though .


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> It's all good. That's nice to know. "Sandstorm" sounds cooler than "dust storm"though .


Funny I was just about to say the same thing, dust sounds stuff you find in a vaccuum cleaner bag, sand sounds more exotic, lol.
Its like 'king' & ' sheik' which sounds sexier ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Very fetching , wonder if you have ever played a musical instrument, or been in a band?


I can sing a bit, but have no musical talent whatsoever.
Some of the guys here jam a bit with various local instruments and I sometimes join them with my didgeridoo.
Possibly the only didge player in Morocco.
But I'm not very good, moderate at best.


----------



## puffy137

mike taylor said:


> His politics hahaha!



Mike my old fruit , I don't want to arm wrestle ya , but I'm thinking about it !!!


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can sing a bit, but have no musical talent whatsoever.
> Some of the guys here jam a bit with various local instruments and I sometimes join them with my didgeridoo.
> Possibly the only didge player in Morocco.
> But I'm not very good, moderate at best.


I was thinking of someone like George Melly , RIP. or my idol Leonard Cohen ,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Someone just loves to be right! Haha


I do.
It's one of my many, many failings.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> It's all good. That's nice to know. "Sandstorm" sounds cooler than "dust storm"though .


It does.
Which is probably why people say it.


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> If any of you are wondering, a sandstorm is like a blizzard, except they can enter your homes...
> View attachment 124431
> 
> View attachment 124432
> 
> _Pic of house in Saudi. Definitely not our house._
> *@russian/sulcata/tortoise*



That doesn't look fun at all!! 
I have been in small sandstorms in the desert and the sand really hurts your skin. I can't even imagine having to clean that up!! I would just cry!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> I was thinking of someone like George Melly , RIP. or my idol Leonard Cohen ,


Hardly, I'm deaf in one ear, which doesn't help.
Still, it didn't stop Beethoven.


----------



## mike taylor

puffy137 said:


> Mike my old fruit , I don't want to arm wrestle ya , but I'm thinking about it !!!


Did you call me a fruit? I sure hope that means something else on your side of the pond . If not this means WAR!


----------



## mike taylor

You also called me old! How dare you! Haha


----------



## puffy137

mike taylor said:


> Did you call me a fruit? I sure hope that means something else on your side of the pond . If not this means WAR!


Well old fruit , old bean , all means the same thing , a term of teasing affection .


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Well old fruit , old bean , all means the same thing , a term of teasing affection .


Awww man! No war?!?! I was just getting the popcorn ready ...


----------



## mike taylor

Thank god! Now I don't have to fly all the way over there .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Well old fruit , old bean , all means the same thing , a term of teasing affection .


Old chap, old boy, me old china.....


----------



## puffy137

puffy137 said:


> Well old fruit , old bean , all means the same thing , a term of teasing affection .


Yes I see we are divided by a common language. Many people in my sphere refer to their small children like that ' my dear old Jen ' even though Jen was only about 8 years old. Its a term of affection . I've had a similar conversation before with an amercan who didn't like me referring to a staff member as ' my so& so' , seems slavery is still in the back of the american mind . I often refer to your president as My Obama , cos I admire him so much , or my leonard cohen. sorry . the day I refer to you as my dear old fruit should be a red letter day for you .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Thank god! Now I don't have to fly all the way over there .


We fought a war against you lot already.
And lost.
Bloody French, all their fault.


----------



## puffy137

Yes just imagine if we had won, gun control , universal healthcare, better education , hahahahaha better shut up before someone shoots me lolo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Where are all the mods today? 
While the cat's away.
This is our chance to say naughty things.


----------



## puffy137

I bet Mike is still lurking , ready to pounce lol


----------



## mike taylor

Gun control thats just crazy talk . How would I hunt food? How would I defend myself against evil . We have no real supper heros here .


----------



## Momof4

Good luck at the dentist @yvonne.


----------



## puffy137

mike taylor said:


> Gun control thats just crazy talk . How would I hunt food? How would I defend myself against evil . We have no real supper heros here .


 Yes I suppose coming from a small island we are used to living close together with the arm of the law within easy reach. You live in a vast wilderness , & you have more than your fair share of evil bods.


----------



## mike taylor

Yes, yes, you get it . Just look at the worlds evil . All the bad guys have guns . The good people don't . Know think if the good had guns . Evil will think hey if I shoot at them they can shoot back . I need to rethink my evil ways .


----------



## puffy137

But I still think your cops could learn a little from the way our cops behave. My cousin is a retired police woman & they are trained to defuse situations through being polite & calm. Of course there are occasions when they have to go in hard , but seeing guns are not legal , they rarely have an armed perp to deal with .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Gun control thats just crazy talk . How would I hunt food? How would I defend myself against evil . We have no real supper heros here .


I understand you have too many supper heros there. Hence the obesity levels in the US.
And if you mean super heroes then you have Captain America, Superman, Batman, Fantastic Four, Mike Taylor, the list is endless.


----------



## Moozillion

Hey, puffy! I so enjoyed the classical Greek theme of your tortoise enclosure that I'm researching Balkan palaces to add appropriate touches to Elsa's next indoor enclosure! 
(Elsa, being a Hermann's tortoise, hails from the Balkans! ...or at least her family do!  )


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hardly, I'm deaf in one ear, which doesn't help.
> Still, it didn't stop Beethoven.


Apropos of Beethoven , did you hear what the kid in class wrote about him?Beethoven was deaf , he had 11 children & he kept a spinster in the attic to practice on !


----------



## puffy137

Moozillion said:


> Hey, puffy! I so enjoyed the classical Greek theme of your tortoise enclosure that I'm researching Balkan palaces to add appropriate touches to Elsa's next indoor enclosure!
> (Elsa, being a Hermann's tortoise, hails from the Balkans! ...or at least her family do!  )


I think the Balkans would have a sort of Byzantinian theme not unlike the Greeks , if you need a blue print of how too make them I can advise ,lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Yes, yes, you get it . Just look at the worlds evil . All the bad guys have guns . The good people don't . Know think if the good had guns . Evil will think hey if I shoot at them they can shoot back . I need to rethink my evil ways .


An oversimplification of reality is extremely misleading.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> An oversimplification of reality is extremely misleading.


No, it isn't.
The simplest explanation is nearly always the truth.
Refer to Occam's Razor.
William of Occam, a great English philosopher.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it isn't.
> The simplest explanation is nearly always the truth.
> Refer to Occam's Razor.
> William of Occam, a great English philosopher.


The oversimplification of a subject is misleading. It distorts the truth and obscures facts. I'm all for simplification. It's a great thing.


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it isn't.
> The simplest explanation is nearly always the truth.
> Refer to Occam's Razor.
> William of Occam, a great English philosopher.


Thanks for that , never heard of him , but it makes sense, Sherlock Holmes ascribed to the same theory of probability.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Let's hope the coming days are warmer! ...
> *@russian/sulcata/tortoise*


 I really do hope so. I can't wait for....... S U M M E R. And I bet you all that even my beloved  tort feels the same.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> The oversimplification of a subject is misleading. It distorts the truth and obscures facts. I'm all for simplification. It's a great thing.


Simple truths.
Un-elaborated facts.
The Devil is in the details.
Yeah.


----------



## puffy137

I'm half way through The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.And I am enjoying it , can't wait to discover what happened to Harriet.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Off to the kitchen then.
> *Puts on chef's hat*
> *@russian/sulcata/tortoise*


 I'm ready for.....take off . Please be there, when I land


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Thanks for that , never heard of him , but it makes sense, Sherlock Holmes ascribed to the same theory of probability.


Indeed, 'Once you eliminate the impossible, whatever remains, no matter how improbable, must be the truth.'
But he also says 'There is nothing as deceptive as an obvious fact.'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> I'm half way through The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.And I am enjoying it , can't wait to discover what happened to Harriet.


Great stuff.
I don't do spoilers, but it's a thrilling read.


----------



## puffy137

BTW there is a young British magician Ben Hanlin & he is the spitting image of Nick , hope he arrives soon so we can tell him to look him up,


----------



## Abdulla6169

Found this cool:
https://twitter.com/exvaizv/status/583574003643621376


----------



## mike taylor

We have criminals in the U.S. most of them are drug users . But some gangsters shoot people for the color red or blue . But what keeps us safe is our right to keep firearms . You can wait for a cop to show up but you'll die before they can help .


----------



## puffy137

mike taylor said:


> We have criminals in the U.S. most of them are drug users . But some gangsters shoot people for the color red or blue . But what keeps us safe is our right to keep firearms . You can wait for a cop to show up but you'll die before they can help .


Yes I get that , but don't you think that some people should be prevented from obtaining a weapon , such as mentally ill people & young people. Shouldn't there be more registration of fire arms. I once heard someone suggest that bullets should cost $1.000 each , then your gun deaths would be radically reduced.


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> We have criminals in the U.S. most of them are drug users . But some gangsters shoot people for the color red or blue . But what keeps us safe is our right to keep firearms . You can wait for a cop to show up but you'll die before they can help .


Care to share statistics that prove guns keep you safe?


----------



## puffy137

If the mass murder of little children in a primary school won't move Congress , nothing will.!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great stuff.
> I don't do spoilers, but it's a thrilling read.


I read a little basic summary of the book, and decided it was a too violent for me. I'm quite a sissy!!


----------



## puffy137

Oh Bea, I have always had an interest in crime & the causes of crime , I watch the 2 channels CI here which show documentaries of cases which have occurred & how they were solved. Homicide Hunter Joe Kenda ,being one of my favs .


----------



## puffy137

Accustomed as I am in giving sweeping statements ,here's a Puffism of mine . ' There are only 2 types of people in jail . Innocent people & stupid people '


----------



## Gillian M

puffy137 said:


> Accustomed as I am in giving sweeping statements ,here's a Puffism of mine . ' There are only 2 types of people in jail . Innocent people & stupid people '


 Hi Puffy. What about the....guilty?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In countries like the UK and Morocco people cannot (usually) buy or obtain guns, especially handguns.
Therefore criminals rarely have them and therefore the public and police rarely use them.
6 shots fired by the British police in 2013.
Most Moroccan police carry unloaded pistols. 
67 per cent of homicides in The US in 2010 were with guns. plus 19,392 suicides with guns. 11,078 homicides. How many wounded, killed or mugged at gunpoint. And how many because people were 'protecting themselves' from other's who'd legally or not bought guns?
It's a charnel house. 
Don't make or sell guns and the problem will obviously reduce.


----------



## puffy137

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Puffy. What about the....guilty?


Gillian if they weren't stupid they wouldn't have broken the law to begin with


----------



## puffy137

puffy137 said:


> Gillian if they weren't stupid they wouldn't have broken the law to begin with


 Only arrogantly stupid people think they can get away with breaking the law.


----------



## mike taylor

Yes there is a law in place to buy and sell guns here . But what happens is people don't teach their kids how to handle them . Most of kid on kid shootings are because people don't lock them up . They don't teach them right from wrong . Most kids sit on video games or the interwebs . If you have a gun you should take your kids out to the woods and teach them you don't get a free man after you kill something . Most parents work all day and don't spend time with their kids to know if they are upset or something . If my boys don't say hi pop I go see whats up . It's more than the gun thats the problem .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Puffy. What about the....guilty?


They're the stupid ones.
They're stupid because they committed a crime.
But mostly because they got caught.


----------



## puffy137

mike taylor said:


> Yes there is a law in place to buy and sell guns here . But what happens is people don't teach their kids how to handle them . Most of kid on kid shootings are because people don't lock them up . They don't teach them right from wrong . Most kids sit on video games or the interwebs . If you have a gun you should take your kids out to the woods and teach them you don't get a free man after you kill something . Most parents work all day and don't spend time with their kids to know if they are upset or something . If my boys don't say hi pop I go see whats up . It's more than the gun thats the problem .


The kid that killed all those little children in Sandyhook was taught by his mother how to shoot, she also knew he was mentally unstable , & still she kept guns in the house , she was his first victim .


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In countries like the UK and Morocco people cannot (usually) buy or obtain guns, especially handguns.
> Therefore criminals rarely have them and therefore the public and police rarely use them.
> 6 shots fired by the British police in 2013.
> Most Moroccan police carry unloaded pistols.
> 67 per cent of homicides in The US in 2010 were with guns. plus 19,392 suicides with guns. 11,078 homicides. How many wounded, killed or mugged at gunpoint. And how many because people were 'protecting themselves' from other's who'd legally or not bought guns?
> It's a charnel house.
> Don't make or sell guns and the problem will obviously reduce.


Adam thanks for that , its a sad state of affairs , but the NRA is strong in pushing more guns & ammo , darn them !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Only arrogantly stupid people think they can get away with breaking the law.


I think stupid people usually get caught, arrogant clever people get caught, but quiet, cunning intelligent people rarely do.
Everyone commits crimes sometimes, it depends on the frequency and seriousness of the offence whether you're caught and punished.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're the stupid ones.
> They're stupid because they committed a crime.
> But mostly because they got caught.


 Oh if you mean because they got caught, ok.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In countries like the UK and Morocco people cannot (usually) buy or obtain guns, especially handguns.
> Therefore criminals rarely have them and therefore the public and police rarely use them.
> 6 shots fired by the British police in 2013.
> Most Moroccan police carry unloaded pistols.
> 67 per cent of homicides in The US in 2010 were with guns. plus 19,392 suicides with guns. 11,078 homicides. How many wounded, killed or mugged at gunpoint. And how many because people were 'protecting themselves' from other's who'd legally or not bought guns?
> It's a charnel house.
> Don't make or sell guns and the problem will obviously reduce.


(I will make a single post on this topic, then tiptoe quietly away, watching for a different topic to pass by! )
I am, and have always been strongly in favor of gun control.
However, my current take on the issue is that in the US, gun control ranks along with religion and politics as conversation topics. That is, people have very strong opinions; everyone finds the evidence to support their beliefs, and most people are both passionate and ABSOLUTELY convinced they are right. So I avoid the topic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Adam thanks for that , its a sad state of affairs , but the NRA is strong in pushing more guns & ammo , darn them !


Gun lobbies and stuff? Beyond me.
'darn them' hahahahaha. Lovely expression. How quaint!


----------



## Gillian M

puffy137 said:


> Only arrogantly stupid people think they can get away with breaking the law.


 Believe me many criminals think that they can get away with it.


----------



## puffy137

Those quiet cunning intelligent people ( nasty slimey B's) will only get away with it for a time , eventually they will be brought to book. Like the bloke in UK who had killed his wife years before. Some archaeologists found some bones near his house & came to tell him , & he confessed to them , although the bones were hundreds of years old & nothing to do with him , conscience tells in the end . 
Good grief , I would think it beneath me to act in an unseemly fashion , let alone a criminal one , I left UK in the 60's , so I can be forgiven for being quaint !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> (I will make a single post on this topic, then tiptoe quietly away, watching for a different topic to pass by! )
> I am, and have always been strongly in favor of gun control.
> However, my current take on the issue is that in the US, gun control ranks along with religion and politics as conversation topics. That is, people have very strong opinions; everyone finds the evidence to support their beliefs, and most people are both passionate and ABSOLUTELY convinced they are right. So I avoid the topic.


Quite right. Though it won't make the problem go away.
Anyway, it's not really my discussion as, though it is my concern, as is the whole world, it's not my country and the US rightly makes its own laws and doesn't listen to me!!! There are two sides to the argument, I have an opinion, but am really unqualified to speak specifically on the US of A, as i have never even visited the place and am therefore not fully cognizant of the reality of the situation.
One day, i'll visit, get shot, and then I'll have the right to complain.


----------



## puffy137

Moozillion said:


> (I will make a single post on this topic, then tiptoe quietly away, watching for a different topic to pass by! )
> I am, and have always been strongly in favor of gun control.
> However, my current take on the issue is that in the US, gun control ranks along with religion and politics as conversation topics. That is, people have very strong opinions; everyone finds the evidence to support their beliefs, and most people are both passionate and ABSOLUTELY convinced they are right. So I avoid the topic.


Bea darling , you are so sweet , perfect in fact . But as you know fools (me ) rush in where angels ( you) fear to tread !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Those quiet cunning intelligent people ( nasty slimey B's) will only get away with it for a time , eventually they will be brought to book. Like the bloke in UK who had killed his wife years before. Some archaeologists found some bones near his house & came to tell him , & he confessed to them , although the bones were hundreds of years old & nothing to do with him , conscience tells in the end .
> Good grief , I would think it beneath me to act in an unseemly fashion , let alone a criminal one , I left UK in the 60's , so I can be forgiven for being quaint !


Really?
No downloading of music or movies from the net?
No illicit puff of something naughty? ( I don't, but only 'cos I don't like it. Wifey does very occasionally.)
Purchase of dodgy goods?
Nothing?
And you LEFT the UK in the 1960's. When it was the place to be?


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really?
> No downloading of music or movies from the net?
> No illicit puff of something naughty? ( I don't, but only 'cos I don't like it. Wifey does very occasionally.)
> Purchase of dodgy goods?
> Nothing?
> And you LEFT the UK in the 1960's. When it was the place to be?


Well I spent my childhood in church & the brownies . No movies I 'm not interested in , & music which I used to burn to CD was free. or at least thats what I was told . Nope I don't think even Salander would be able to come up with anything on me .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Well I spent my childhood in church & the brownies . No movies I 'm not interested in , & music which I used to burn to CD was free. or at least thats what I was told . Nope I don't think even Salander would be able to come up with anything on me .


Goodness gracious me.
Love a duck.
Cor blimey.
Would you Adam and Eve it?
Etc.
I misbehaved in church and got into trouble when I was a young child.
They wouldn't let me join the Brownies.
Perhaps that's where I lost my way. The cubs and scouts were naughty boys.


----------



## puffy137

Oh lord I was a little prig compared to you . I remember on the way home from school hearing some boys using the C word , so off home I went I tried it out on my mother . Shock horror ! Mummy said ' Oh No darling you must never say that, its not a nice thing to say ' lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Oh lord I was a little prig compared to you . I remember on the way home from school hearing some boys using the C word , so off home I went I tried it out on my mother . Shock horror ! Mummy said ' Oh No darling you must never say that, its not a nice thing to say ' lol


Well, she was right. It's horrible and would I would never use it.
Possibly the only word I never use. 
Except 'cool' in the sense of being rather good. Or 24/7.
Or snawk, come to think of it.


----------



## puffy137

I remember why I never went back to the Salvation Army , although 2 of my cousins had worn the bonnet at one time . I went with a cousin a year younger than me , we were called Sunshine something , can't remember the exact name , the middle aged lady Major , asked me why I was wearing rouge . I was aghast , how dare she insinuate that I put that muck on my face , I was more the tomboy type , shorts & t shirts. When aggrieved I finally got home I looked in the mirror & saw what the Major had seen. That morning I had painted war paint of an Indian Brave on my face ,a blue snake down my nose & red stripes on my cheeks . But ROUGE never . Never went back there.
I must have been about 9 .


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, she was right. It's horrible and would I would never use it.
> Possibly the only word I never use.
> Except 'cool' in the sense of being rather good. Or 24/7.
> Or snawk, come to think of it.


I swear often. Usually with friends. I don't know; I think it's because swearing is normal in this day and age. Hmmm.... Maybe it's because we're so familiar with each other swearing becomes the norm...


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> I swear often. Usually with friends. I don't know; I think it's because swearing is normal in this day and age. Hmmm.... Maybe it's because we're so familiar with each other swearing becomes the norm...



But then it loses its effectiveness


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I swear often. Usually with friends. I don't know; I think it's because swearing is normal in this day and age. Hmmm.... Maybe it's because we're so familiar with each other swearing becomes the norm...


Swearing exists not only as a lack of vocabulary, but because it provides a useful social function.
people say 'It's not big and it's not clever'.
But sometimes it's very expressive and sometimes it's funny.
I don't do it often, but enjoy it when I do!


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> But then it loses its effectiveness


Depends on how you swear....


----------



## puffy137

Growing up we were taught that bad language is only used by low badly brought up people. Swearing in Arabic doesn't have the same effect on me , calling someone a hamarr (donkey) is rather cute. Oh I forgot I can swear like a trouper in arabic , but only when I'm joking


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> But then it loses its effectiveness


Hello, we thought all you mods had taken the day off.
We've been being very, very naughty.
Especially Moozillion. (Bea).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Growing up we were taught that bad language is only used by low badly brought up people. Swearing in Arabic doesn't have the same effect on me , calling someone a hamarr (donkey) is rather cute.


Yeah, hamarr, or hamarra (feminine) is common here too. Very funny, but usually light-hearted, though not always.
But they do have some very offensive words too.


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, we thought all you mods had taken the day off.
> We've been being very, very naughty.
> Especially Moozillion. (Bea).


I keep thinking that Jaizei is Nick !


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Growing up we were taught that bad language is only used by low badly brought up people. Swearing in Arabic doesn't have the same effect on me , calling someone a hamarr (donkey) is rather cute.


I swear only at informal occasions... It's kinda like a joke. It depends on who I'm talking to. Swearing in Arabic is overrated. Although swearing in Arabic is still swearing...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> I keep thinking that Jaizei is Nick !


Yeah, me too.
They are very similar in so many respects it's hard to tell their posts apart.


----------



## puffy137

lol , translate ' You dirty rat ' into arabic , it would sound very lame to say the least . ' Ya far al wusuk ' lol


----------



## puffy137

Well now my co-mates & brothers in exile , I'm off to slumber land, 11,45 pm here now , so nighty night , sleep well.


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Well now my co-mates & brothers in exile , I'm off to slumber land, 11,45 pm here now , so nighty night , sleep well.


Good night!


----------



## Abdulla6169

View attachment 124467

@puffy137 
I found this extremely funny...


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 124467
> 
> @puffy137
> I found this extremely funny...





It's not working. Let me try again.


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> lol , translate ' You dirty rat ' into arabic , it would sound very lame to say the least . ' Ya far al wusuk ' lol


LOL!


----------



## jaizei

Not sure if insulting me or complimenting Nick....


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, me too.
> They are very similar in so many respects it's hard to tell their posts apart.


I find it easy to distinguish their posts...


----------



## Moozillion

puffy137 said:


> Oh lord I was a little prig compared to you . I remember on the way home from school hearing some boys using the C word , so off home I went I tried it out on my mother . Shock horror ! Mummy said ' Oh No darling you must never say that, its not a nice thing to say ' lol


When I was about 7 or 8, I brought home this joke to my mom (I had no clue, of course):!
"What starts with F and ends in UCK?....FIRETRUCK!!!!" She was initially shocked speechless, but then had plenty to say!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Not sure if insulting me or complimenting Nick....


Well, I very much like Nick so therefore......
If you are similar.........


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I very much like Nick so therefore......
> If you are similar.........


Maybe Jaizei is just a more mature version of Nick......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Maybe Jaizei is just a more mature version of Nick......


You mean old?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You mean old?


Same thing


----------



## jaizei

I just realized the other day that I am technically old enough to be his father...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I just realized the other day that I am technically old enough to be his father...


Well in theory I'm old enough to be his grandfather, and probably, therefore, your father.
Makes me feel very old.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well in theory I'm old enough to be his grandfather, and probably, therefore, your father.
> Makes me feel very old.


...you CAN'T be "old": I'm older than you!!!!  "Wifey" is only 3 years ahead of me!


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite right. Though it won't make the problem go away.
> Anyway, it's not really my discussion as, though it is my concern, as is the whole world, it's not my country and the US rightly makes its own laws and doesn't listen to me!!! There are two sides to the argument, I have an opinion, but am really unqualified to speak specifically on the US of A, as i have never even visited the place and am therefore not fully cognizant of the reality of the situation.
> One day, i'll visit, get shot, and then I'll have the right to complain.


I have not done a lot of traveling. But it seems to me that when you visit very large countries like the USA, it is hard to get a real feel about what the country is like. Heck, even one side of the state compared to the other in the USA can be like two different countries. For example here in Washington state the east side and the west side of the state seems to have totally different views on many many issues. And it seems like no matter what topic you bring up if you go to different regions and areas you're going to get vastly different opinions. I think that is why it is so hard for our country to agree on anything, we are so big and so different that a consensus is hard to come by. four instance, when people say that France has a policy my reaction is good for them. France is the size of Indiana. Indiana also comes up with policies. And so does Illinois and Iowa and Michigan etc. etc. I have traveled all over The western half of this country and it would be very strange to be crossing into another country with a different language whenever we cross the state line. But over in Europe that's what we would be doing. I can't even comprehend that. that. I think that is why it is so hard for our country to agree on anything, we are so big and so different that a consensus is hard to come by. People in general don't seem to agree on a lot of things, but it seems like a large countries would have more of an issue than smaller ones overall.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I have not done a lot of traveling. But it seems to me that when you visit very large countries like the USA, it is hard to get a real feel about what the country is like. Heck, even one side of the state compared to the other in the USA can be like two different countries. For example here in Washington state the east side and the west side of the state seems to have totally different views on many many issues. And it seems like no matter what topic you bring up if you go to different regions and areas you're going to get vastly different opinions. I think that is why it is so hard for our country to agree on anything, we are so big and so different that a consensus is hard to come by. four instance, when people say that France has a policy my reaction is good for them. France is the size of Indiana. Indiana also comes up with policies. And so does Illinois and Iowa and Michigan etc. etc. I have traveled all over The western half of this country and it would be very strange to be crossing into another country with a different language whenever we cross the state line. But over in Europe that's what we would be doing. I can't even comprehend that. that. I think that is why it is so hard for our country to agree on anything, we are so big and so different that a consensus is hard to come by. People in general don't seem to agree on a lot of things, but it seems like a large countries would have more of an issue than smaller ones overall.


Well, yes, but other countries all have regional differences. You can't judge anywhere on one city or area, though it can give a very general impression. But we all do to some extent. 
And the UK has a very high population density for it's small size and each city very much has it's differences, let alone Wales, Scotland, Northern Ireland and Gibraltar, the Falkland Islands, Isle of Man, Channel Islands etc. Not to speak of the European Union and the Commonwealth. 
But you're right . People agree on very little. Which is good, within reason.


----------



## tortdad

I got to spend a little time with my shelled family. I gave the 3 toe turtles a bath and then the Redfoots 

A good afternoon if you ask me


----------



## tortdad

I'm 36. I started getting grey hair in my early 20s; my late 20s it was in my beard. A few years ago I found my first grey chest hair and it was a sad day. Well, it's will great sadness that today I report I just plucked my first grey nose hair. Oh the horror!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I'm 36. I started getting grey hair in my early 20s; my late 20s it was in my beard. A few years ago I found my first grey chest hair and it was a sad day. Well, it's will great sadness that today I report I just plucked my first grey nose hair. Oh the horror!!!!!


I had some quality time with Tidgy today too.
As you saw in my pictures, I'm rather grey and balding. I have hairs erupting from my nose and ears instead.
It's fine.
It's sophisticated.
Apparently.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay guys, rules do not allow for debate type threads. The gun control talk is leaning way that direction. Please cease political and gun control posts. I will be asking the other Mods if we need to go back and delete stuff.

I am a bit ashamed as you guys knew this was crossing lines, as you mentioned getting them in beore the Mods came back.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Okay guys, rules do not allow for debate type threads. The gun control talk is leaning way that direction. Please cease political and gun control posts. I will be asking the other Mods if we need to go back and delete stuff.
> 
> I am a bit ashamed as you guys knew this was crossing lines, as you mentioned getting them in beore the Mods came back.



I stayed out of it 

:takes firmly planted noses out of your butt now:


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> :takes firmly planted noses out of your butt now:



Was that meant the insulting way I took it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Okay guys, rules do not allow for debate type threads. The gun control talk is leaning way that direction. Please cease political and gun control posts. I will be asking the other Mods if we need to go back and delete stuff.
> 
> I am a bit ashamed as you guys knew this was crossing lines, as you mentioned getting them in beore the Mods came back.


I'm sorry if we crossed the line.
I don't think it was very political, just general conversation. no one was offended I hope and ,if so, I am very sorry.
My comment about mods was entirely humorous and not in any way related to any comments that I may have made later.
i was just missing your input in the threads.
Sorry again and please delete any of those particular comments you deem fit.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Was that meant the insulting way I took it?


 No
I was saying that I was sucking up to you like a brown noser would.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> No
> I was saying that I was sucking up to you like a brown noser would.



Just wanted to be sure.

*hands him a Kleenex * you um have a bit on the right side there


----------



## Yvonne G

My daughter's next door neighbor just drove home in a brand new Tesla. *$80,000!!!* That's the price of a small country, for pete's sake! When I buy a new vehicle I try to get them down as low as possible, and I thought my last vehicle was costly at $20,000. Can you imagine? My daughter says it's so quiet. All you can hear is the gravel under the tires as it goes by.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey just came in with a ton of dandelion leaves and buds as well as an assortment of other suitable weeds and Tidgy has been eating for an hour so far. I think tortoises must be dimensionally transcendental (bigger inside than out). Where do they fit it all? 
The amount she eats and pees and poops, as well as being able to fit in all her limbs and head. She presumably has internal organs, how do they fit it all in?


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter's next door neighbor just drove home in a brand new Tesla. *$80,000!!!* That's the price of a small country, for pete's sake! When I buy a new vehicle I try to get them down as low as possible, and I thought my last vehicle was costly at $20,000. Can you imagine? My daughter says it's so quiet. All you can hear is the gravel under the tires as it goes by.


That's insane. That is literally more than my house cost. Us blind people really don't like silent cars anyway :-(


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey just came in with a ton of dandelion leaves and buds as well as an assortment of other suitable weeds and Tidgy has been eating for an hour so far. I think tortoises must be dimensionally transcendental (bigger inside than out). Where do they fit it all?
> The amount she eats and pees and poops, as well as being able to fit in all her limbs and head. She presumably has internal organs, how do they fit it all in?


I have often wondered that myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> That's insane. That is literally more than my house cost. Us blind people really don't like silent cars anyway :-(


Some of us sighted people don't like them either.


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> That's insane. That is literally more than my house cost. Us blind people really don't like silent cars anyway :-(


Want to buy my Harley Davidson? It's plenty loud


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> Want to buy my Harley Davidson? It's plenty loud


No thanks. I have some neighbors that have plenty of them. The whole house shakes when they drive by. I don't think I would be a very good Harley driver anyway. My sister has one though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> No thanks. I have some neighbors that have plenty of them. The whole house shakes when they drive by. I don't think I would be a very good Harley driver anyway. My sister has one though.


A few years ago they banned motorcycles in the medina streets, thank goodness, except on the few roads for the cars.
In Marrakech though, the bikes are a real nuisance.
Worse than cars for me.
And I'm a scaredy-cat when it comes to riding one.


----------



## leigti

I love riding motorcycles. I would love to take a motorcycle tour of the US and Canada.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I'm 36. I started getting grey hair in my early 20s; my late 20s it was in my beard. A few years ago I found my first grey chest hair and it was a sad day. Well, it's will great sadness that today I report I just plucked my first grey nose hair. Oh the horror!!!!!



Sometimes getting old just plain sucks!!


----------



## Heather H

I so agree.


----------



## Turtlepete

When seeing the kind of censorship that goes on in other parts of the forums (like not being allowed to call out a member for lack of experience with a mild undertone of irritation at said members actions) I find it slightly questionable how many political, religious and downright discriminating posts are allowed to take place here right under three moderators' noses. I'm pretty shocked when I check out this thread to find some pretty disgusting and offensive things said about certain political parties. "Some people are too stupid to waste a bullet on". Not only is this blatantly breaking the rules (or what I thought the rules were), its also incredibly offensive to some people. I'm not the only one who feels this way. Really? A post suggesting that someone you don't like or don't agree with is "too stupid to waste a bullet on" isn't deleted, but questioning another members experience with good intentions is? Remind me which one is addressed in the rules, please.

I would discuss how hilariously biased and off-base some of the "facts" proposed here are, but somehow I get the vibes that if I were to do so, (you know, approach something from the viewpoint of a different political party than the majority of members in this thread) it would probably get deleted pretty fast. Let's see if this post gets deleted while the post of suggesting shooting someone in the head for not sharing your views is left alone. I am indeed very curious to see the turnout and just how hypocritical "enforcement" of the rules is around here.


----------



## tortdad

Turtlepete said:


> When seeing the kind of censorship that goes on in other parts of the forums (like not being allowed to call out a member for lack of experience with a mild undertone of irritation at said members actions) I find it slightly questionable how many political, religious and downright discriminating posts are allowed to take place here right under three moderators' noses. I'm pretty shocked when I check out this thread to find some pretty disgusting and offensive things said about certain political parties. "Some people are too stupid to waste a bullet on". Not only is this blatantly breaking the rules (or what I thought the rules were), its also incredibly offensive to some people. I'm not the only one who feels this way. Really? A post suggesting that someone you don't like or don't agree with is "too stupid to waste a bullet on" isn't deleted, but questioning another members experience with good intentions is? Remind me which one is addressed in the rules, please.
> 
> I would discuss how hilarious biased and off-base some of the "facts" proposed here are, but somehow I get the vibes that if I were to do so, (you know, approach something from the viewpoint of a different political party than the majority of members in this thread) it would probably get deleted pretty fast. Let's see if this post gets deleted while the post of suggesting shooting someone in the head for not sharing your views is left alone. I am indeed very curious to see the turnout and just how hypocritical "enforcement" of the rules is around here.


First off this thread has much looser rules than the rest of the forum. It's more of a play room where we can joke and kid around. When the moderators do see post like that warnings get sent out that we are stepping over the lines. Just go back a few pages from today and you will see where people got yelled at for talking about guns and such.

*Please don't come in this topic stirring up trouble. *There are many of us that like this thread and don't need it locked for fighting. If you don't like our pretend chat then don't partake in the conversation.

Earlier today people were talking about gun rights and I didn't want to get in the middle of political talks so I stayed out of it. A while back it was political talks, again I just stayed out of it until a mod stepped in and said talk about something else.


----------



## tortdad

Turtlepete said:


> Sorry, nothing about that changes the rules. The rules don't grant special exemption to "this part of the forum". In fact, I recall that political and religious discussion was prohibited even in the "off-topic chat" section. The point is, in any other part of the forum, even things that might slightly hurt someones feelings are deleted. Yet a member can say "Some people should just be hit in the head with a hammer.
> 
> I have no desire to see this thread locked. I watch it every once in a while for the random light-hearted banter between members. I think its a cool place for people who want to chat. Discussing politics and suggesting violent repercussion against those who do not share your views is NOT okay.


 Which is why when people start talking about that a mod steps in and reminds people that those subjects are off limts


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Okay guys, rules do not allow for debate type threads. The gun control talk is leaning way that direction. Please cease political and gun control posts. I will be asking the other Mods if we need to go back and delete stuff.
> 
> I am a bit ashamed as you guys knew this was crossing lines, as you mentioned getting them in beore the Mods came back.





tortdad said:


> First off this thread has much looser rules than the rest of the forum. It's more of a play room where we can joke and kid around. When the moderators do see post like that warnings get sent out that we are stepping over the lines. Just go back a few pages from today and you will see where people got yelled at for talking about guns and such.
> 
> Please don't come in this topic stirring up trouble. There are many of us that like this thread and don't need it locked for fighting. If you don't like our pretend chat then don't partake in the conversation.
> 
> Earlier today people were talking about gun rights and I didn't want to get in the middle of political talks so I stayed out of it. A while back it was political talks, again I just stayed out of it until a mod stepped in and said talk about something else.




This warning came just 2 hours ago


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Okay guys, rules do not allow for debate type threads. The gun control talk is leaning way that direction. Please cease political and gun control posts. I will be asking the other Mods if we need to go back and delete stuff.
> 
> I am a bit ashamed as you guys knew this was crossing lines, as you mentioned getting them in beore the Mods came back.



@Turtlepete


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 124477


You crack me up!!!!


----------



## AmRoKo

Turtlepete said:


> When seeing the kind of censorship that goes on in other parts of the forums (like not being allowed to call out a member for lack of experience with a mild undertone of irritation at said members actions) I find it slightly questionable how many political, religious and downright discriminating posts are allowed to take place here right under three moderators' noses. I'm pretty shocked when I check out this thread to find some pretty disgusting and offensive things said about certain political parties. "Some people are too stupid to waste a bullet on". Not only is this blatantly breaking the rules (or what I thought the rules were), its also incredibly offensive to some people. I'm not the only one who feels this way. Really? A post suggesting that someone you don't like or don't agree with is "too stupid to waste a bullet on" isn't deleted, but questioning another members experience with good intentions is? Remind me which one is addressed in the rules, please.
> 
> I would discuss how hilariously biased and off-base some of the "facts" proposed here are, but somehow I get the vibes that if I were to do so, (you know, approach something from the viewpoint of a different political party than the majority of members in this thread) it would probably get deleted pretty fast. Let's see if this post gets deleted while the post of suggesting shooting someone in the head for not sharing your views is left alone. I am indeed very curious to see the turnout and just how hypocritical "enforcement" of the rules is around here.



Very well put.


----------



## jaizei

Turtlepete said:


> When seeing the kind of censorship that goes on in other parts of the forums (like not being allowed to call out a member for lack of experience with a mild undertone of irritation at said members actions) I find it slightly questionable how many political, religious and downright discriminating posts are allowed to take place here right under three moderators' noses. I'm pretty shocked when I check out this thread to find some pretty disgusting and offensive things said about certain political parties. "Some people are too stupid to waste a bullet on". Not only is this blatantly breaking the rules (or what I thought the rules were), its also incredibly offensive to some people. I'm not the only one who feels this way. Really? A post suggesting that someone you don't like or don't agree with is "too stupid to waste a bullet on" isn't deleted, but questioning another members experience with good intentions is? Remind me which one is addressed in the rules, please.
> 
> I would discuss how hilariously biased and off-base some of the "facts" proposed here are, but somehow I get the vibes that if I were to do so, (you know, approach something from the viewpoint of a different political party than the majority of members in this thread) it would probably get deleted pretty fast. Let's see if this post gets deleted while the post of suggesting shooting someone in the head for not sharing your views is left alone. I am indeed very curious to see the turnout and just how hypocritical "enforcement" of the rules is around here.



I just went back and found the "too stupid to waste a bullet" post; Jacqui posted a warning a few posts further down. FWIW, it's a saying that you may be unfamiliar with. Do you think the person was literally suggesting it? Even so, perhaps it would have been deleted if a member such as yourself reported it. So instead of sitting there indignant, report posts that you think break the rules. Seeing how I was the one that deleted the other post you referenced, I can say that it was deleted because it was reported and was breaking the rules. It was also off the topic of that particular thread and allowing it to remain with only a warning wouldn't have stopped the thread from being hijacked. 

2. Plenty of posts get deleted from this thread. You may not be aware of this because they are usually deleted within minutes of being posted. The "bar" for deleting posts in this thread is actually lower than elsewhere, if anything. 

Bonus points for claiming precognitive censorship though.


----------



## Jacqui

TurtlePete, please when you see things in this thread you do not like, let me know. I feel like I do more reminders on this thread or by PMs then any where else in the entire forum combined. Do I catch them all, no, but I do try. The sheer volume of posts on this thread makes it hard. I was gone all day and came back to about 10 pages of this thread alone to read through. I ave my warning before even getting all Te posts read. I gave the warning and immediately made a post in Te Mod section. I seldom delete things without input from the team. That way I have assurance that I am not letting my feelings cloud Te meaning of the posts.

I am sorry if you feel I am failing. I do try and I try not to be overly restrictive of which we Mods are also critized constanty for being.


----------



## Turtlepete

Jacqui said:


> TurtlePete, please when you see things in this thread you do not like, let me know. I feel like I do more reminders on this thread or by PMs then any where else in the entire forum combined. Do I catch them all, no, but I do try. The sheer volume of posts on this thread makes it hard. I was gone all day and came back to about 10 pages of this thread alone to read through. I ave my warning before even getting all Te posts read. I gave the warning and immediately made a post in Te Mod section. I seldom delete things without input from the team. That way I have assurance that I am not letting my feelings cloud Te meaning of the posts.
> 
> I am sorry if you feel I am failing. I do try and I try not to be overly restrictive of which we Mods are also critized constanty for being.



Jacqui,
I understand the moderators are likely stretched thin trying to read through dozens of other posts, and then 10 pages a day here. That is specifically why I chose to discuss the issue with all the participants of the thread and not just the moderator's in specific. Maybe the members here weren't aware how they were offending others, and now that they are, hopefully they won't continue to offend others in the manner they have been.

I'm pretty sure I will promptly be turned into the devil and symbolically burned at the stake for even mentioning any of this, so I will respectfully bow out. Have a good day, all.


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui,
For what it's worth, I think you Moderators do a great job. There are a LOT of people on TFO, which means a lot of personalities, each with their own viewpoint and their own manner of expression!
Thank you for reminding us of the rules when we get rambunctious and forget them!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

the only way i will forgive you guys is if you send me tortoises for free.


----------



## leigti

Turtlepete said:


> Jacqui,
> I understand the moderators are likely stretched thin trying to read through dozens of other posts, and then 10 pages a day here. That is specifically why I chose to discuss the issue with all the participants of the thread and not just the moderator's in specific. Maybe the members here weren't aware how they were offending others, and now that they are, hopefully they won't continue to offend others in the manner they have been.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I will promptly be turned into the devil and symbolically burned at the stake for even mentioning any of this, so I will respectfully bow out. Have a good day, all.


I don't think you will be symbolically burned at the steak etc. part of me totally understands what you're saying and even agrees with it, part of me thinks if you don't like it don't read it. That's what I have been told when I complain about The content of a thread to the other people that are posting in it. I have never reported anything to a moderator, I don't really even know how to. As far as this thread goes, I have worked around it for well over a year and joined in the last few months. It takes a while to understand how this thread works, and how the people in it express their views etc. if people are reading it and are offended, nothing is stopping them from saying something to the person on the thread or in a p.m. People on this forum will call each other out quickly if they feel the need to. Not just the moderators. And people here have a wide variety of use and opinions, you can't base it all on just a few statements. So please don't automatically feel that your views are disagreed with here.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the only way i will forgive you guys is if you send me tortoises for free.


Hello @russian/sulcata/tortoise 。

How are you??


----------



## bouaboua

leigti said:


> I love riding motorcycles. I would love to take a motorcycle tour of the US and Canada.


This is me and my ride! ! !!


----------



## leigti

bouaboua said:


> This is me and my ride! ! !!
> 
> View attachment 124485


Nice. Either that's not really you or your hid your face so that they wouldn't do a drawing contest again like they did to poor Nick.


----------



## Heather H

bouaboua said:


> This is me and my ride! ! !!
> 
> View attachment 124485


Your face is awfully white. I think you need some uvb. Nice ride


----------



## Heather H

@leigti question. I have to go to pt for arthritis in my back and spurs in l1- s2. Can you tell me what to expect? I'm really nervous. Thanks


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> @leigti question. I have to go to pt for arthritis in my back and spurs in l1- s2. Can you tell me what to expect? I'm really nervous. Thanks


Well I can give you a general idea. First of all, don't worry. I don't know how old you are but anybody over the age of 40 has arthritis in their back and probably bone spurs, as well as bulging disc's etc. so don't get freaked out by any MRI or x-rays, there is no correlation between those tests and the amount of pain a person is in or how they function. I would think that they would start with strengthening your core muscles, the muscles in your abdomen, hips, and buns. Gentle stretching of all these areas is also good. Everyplace is different however, so it's hard to tell exactly what they will do. My own opinion, and remember that it is worth what you're paying for it , is that they should not spend too much time with what we call modalities. These include the feel-good stuff like hot packs, TENS units, massage etc. maybe the first couple sessions but after that you get to exercise. You may be a little more sore after the initial eval and maybe even after the first couple sessions because you will be doing things your body may not have done for a while. And isolating muscles you forgot you had. And during the evaluation they always make you move around in different ways and that can bother things a little bit. But don't worry it is normal. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> Well I can give you a general idea. First of all, don't worry. I don't know how old you are but anybody over the age of 40 has arthritis in their back and probably bone spurs, as well as bulging disc's etc. so don't get freaked out by any MRI or x-rays, there is no correlation between those tests and the amount of pain a person is in or how they function. I would think that they would start with strengthening your core muscles, the muscles in your abdomen, hips, and buns. Gentle stretching of all these areas is also good. Everyplace is different however, so it's hard to tell exactly what they will do. My own opinion, and remember that it is worth what you're paying for it , is that they should not spend too much time with what we call modalities. These include the feel-good stuff like hot packs, TENS units, massage etc. maybe the first couple sessions but after that you get to exercise. You may be a little more sore after the initial eval and maybe even after the first couple sessions because you will be doing things your body may not have done for a while. And isolating muscles you forgot you had. And during the evaluation they always make you move around in different ways and that can bother things a little bit. But don't worry it is normal. Let me know how it goes.


Thank you. I feel better hearing how normal it is . I will let you know.


----------



## bouaboua

leigti said:


> Nice. Either that's not really you or your hid your face so that they wouldn't do a drawing contest again like they did to poor Nick.


Yep. 

That is the idea! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Heather H said:


> Your face is awfully white. I think you need some uvb. Nice ride


Is ZOOMED UVB lamp going to hurt my eyes?

I will try to go under it tomorrow! !!


----------



## Heather H

bouaboua said:


> Is ZOOMED UVB lamp going to hurt my eyes?
> 
> I will try to go under it tomorrow! !!


Wear shades


----------



## Heather H

Ok ladies, gentlemen and children. I'm off to la la land. Night, morning, evening


----------



## bouaboua

Heather H said:


> Wear shades


Thank you for the advice!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Time for me to go to bed also. Good night you all. Sweet dream! ! !!


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the only way i will forgive you guys is if you send me tortoises for free.



Missed you Nick! It was my idea to draw you but I thought you would like it and feel special! I know most of us wasn't trying to make fun of you at all! I just wanted to show off our sucky talent. I'm sorry your feeling got hurt
I don't have a mean bone in my body and never thought you would be upset. The reason I choose you was because I love your hair !!
I want this chat to be like it was 2 days ago!! 
This is therapy for some and we can communicate to each other in a fun no brainier way. 
I love all your knowledge you share with us and others. 
(()hugs)))
@russsian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> Ok ladies, gentlemen and children. I'm off to la la land. Night, morning, evening



Sweet dreams


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> Thank you. I feel better hearing how normal it is . I will let you know.


I hope I didn't scare you off. Back pain is not a lot of fun but there's a lot of things you can do to help it. Taking the fear out of it helps a lot.


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning everyone. Hope you and your torts  are all well.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the only way i will forgive you guys is if you send me tortoises for free.


Good morning butt face, welcome back to chat. If you try to leave again I'm going to turn into the tort fairy and acquire your torts and leave a quarter under your pillow.


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> Thanks Tidgys Dad!! I didn't realize Ken was on the bandwagon too!!!!
> I hope all of them are having a beer together laughing at us.
> My sleep meds are kicking in so I need to stop replying because my brain takes over my thoughts. But I sleep like a baby.
> 
> I hope to see familiar faces in the morning while I'm drinking my coffee!!
> @smarch i miss you!!!


Good morning, hope your coffee is yummy!


----------



## smarch

I'll get on more tonight I hope. I've been a bit of a wreck lately and just need to be here again talking about normal stuff and being silly. 
I miss you all!!


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning, Tortoise Forum!


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> I'll get on more tonight I hope. I've been a bit of a wreck lately and just need to be here again talking about normal stuff and being silly.
> I miss you all!!



I know you have a smart phone so there's no reason for you to not be on here with us. Your work can't block your phone from seeing us!


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> I know you have a smart phone so there's no reason for you to not be on here with us. Your work can't block your phone from seeing us!


How do ya think I'm on!? The phone is obvious though, and hooked up as my music so doesn't come on potty breaks. Still on though yes.


----------



## smarch

Today I creamed my coffee with more coffee... Oh dear am I hyped already!!


----------



## Jacqui

Turtlepete said:


> Jacqui,
> I understand the moderators are likely stretched thin trying to read through dozens of other posts, and then 10 pages a day here. That is specifically why I chose to discuss the issue with all the participants of the thread and not just the moderator's in specific. Maybe the members here weren't aware how they were offending others, and now that they are, hopefully they won't continue to offend others in the manner they have been.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I will promptly be turned into the devil and symbolically burned at the stake for even mentioning any of this, so I will respectfully bow out. Have a good day, all.


You know, now that you mention it, we are way over due for a good stake burning (not to be confused with Mike burning the steaks). 


... and yes just joking, not belittling the serious post above.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the only way i will forgive you guys is if you send me tortoises for free.



I see Nick has come back and is his normal form.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning TFO.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Good morning TFO.


Morning


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And good morning to you all!!!! 
Lovely to be back!!!!
My computer crashed last night and I've been out of it for 12 hours.
All fine now though. I've got some catching up to do.
What did I miss?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning



*waves to Noel* How are you this fine morning?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bet no-one missed me.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And good morning to you all!!!!
> Lovely to be back!!!!
> My computer crashed last night and I've been out of it for 12 hours.
> All fine now though. I've got some catching up to do.
> What did I miss?




Nick is back and demanding free tortoises in exchange for forgiveness.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bet no-one missed me.



You were missing? Hmmm


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> I hope I didn't scare you off. Back pain is not a lot of fun but there's a lot of things you can do to help it. Taking the fear out of it helps a lot.


No you didn't scare me off. I took my meds and finally was tired.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Turtlepete said:


> When seeing the kind of censorship that goes on in other parts of the forums (like not being allowed to call out a member for lack of experience with a mild undertone of irritation at said members actions) I find it slightly questionable how many political, religious and downright discriminating posts are allowed to take place here right under three moderators' noses. I'm pretty shocked when I check out this thread to find some pretty disgusting and offensive things said about certain political parties. "Some people are too stupid to waste a bullet on". Not only is this blatantly breaking the rules (or what I thought the rules were), its also incredibly offensive to some people. I'm not the only one who feels this way. Really? A post suggesting that someone you don't like or don't agree with is "too stupid to waste a bullet on" isn't deleted, but questioning another members experience with good intentions is? Remind me which one is addressed in the rules, please.
> 
> I would discuss how hilariously biased and off-base some of the "facts" proposed here are, but somehow I get the vibes that if I were to do so, (you know, approach something from the viewpoint of a different political party than the majority of members in this thread) it would probably get deleted pretty fast. Let's see if this post gets deleted while the post of suggesting shooting someone in the head for not sharing your views is left alone. I am indeed very curious to see the turnout and just how hypocritical "enforcement" of the rules is around here.


OOOOhhh, I did miss something interesting.
Firstly, Turtlepete, I would like to say that if I, this thread, or any discussion I am a part of offended you, then I am sorry. Please feel free to point it out, within this thread, to which you are most welcome, or by PM and I will desist if I feel the complaint is valid.
Secondly, most of what is said on this thread is in a humorous vein, and not intended to cause offence, our 'gang' know this, for the most part and usually if we overstep the mark, which does indeed happen, we stop ourselves or are warned by the moderators. I do understand how someone dropping into this would be confused or offended sometimes.
But, if they were to stay and join in, as I did, they would find a great thread with members who care about and support each other through hard times, illness and personal problems and get off their chests any problems they have. It is very therapeutic, as you have just discovered yourself. We are like a family, in some regards, so sometimes we squabble and go too far, but we all like and respect each other and have fun. No offence, other than in jest, is intended.
But then you come the thread and complain about the rules being broken and in the same breath accuse the three moderator's who post here of being hypocritical and trying to tell them their job. Veiled insults aimed at moderators is also breaking the rules, I think.
Still, thanks for dropping by, please do so again and I, for one, am very glad that your post has not been deleted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> You were missing? Hmmm


Quite.


----------



## Jacqui

Just to be clear, TurtlePete did not break any rules. His comments to the Mods were just fine, not the kind which get you in trouble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> This is me and my ride! ! !!
> 
> View attachment 124485


Steven, your shirt is hanging out!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bet no-one missed me.


I wondered where you were!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> I'll get on more tonight I hope. I've been a bit of a wreck lately and just need to be here again talking about normal stuff and being silly.
> I miss you all!!


Good to have you back.
Therapy tonight then!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OOOOhhh, I did miss something interesting.
> Firstly, Turtlepete, I would like to say that if I, this thread, or any discussion I am a part of offended you, then I am sorry. Please feel free to point it out, within this thread, to which you are most welcome, or by PM and I will desist if I feel the complaint is valid.
> Secondly, most of what is said on this thread is in a humorous vein, and not intended to cause offence, our 'gang' know this, for the most part and usually if we overstep the mark, which does indeed happen, we stop ourselves or are warned by the moderators. I do understand how someone dropping into this would be confused or offended sometimes.
> But, if they were to stay and join in, as I did, they would find a great thread with members who care about and support each other through hard times, illness and personal problems and get off their chests any problems they have. It is very therapeutic, as you have just discovered yourself. We are like a family, in some regards, so sometimes we squabble and go too far, but we all like and respect each other and have fun. No offence, other than in jest, is intended.
> But then you come the thread and complain about the rules being broken and in the same breath accuse the three moderator's who post here of being hypocritical and trying to tell them their job. Veiled insults aimed at moderators is also breaking the rules, I think.
> Still, thanks for dropping by, please do so again and I, for one, am very glad that your post has not been deleted.


Nicely said!


----------



## Yvonne G

Pete: No need to feel threatened. You are more than welcome to join us here and let us get to know you better. You have a wide knowledge base and would be more than welcome here. We're not a clique - anyone can come here and banter with us.


----------



## Heather H

hi world.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi back!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Just to be clear, TurtlePete did not break any rules. His comments to the Mods were just fine, not the kind which get you in trouble.


Fair enough, so calling people hypocrites is ok then?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I wondered where you were!


Thanks, at least someone is aware of my existence.


----------



## Moozillion

Boy, today is GORGEOUS here in south Louisiana! 
And the snakes must think so too: I saw a Cajun Speckled King Snake in my back flower bed (he's still there, hunting in the weeds and leaves!!!) and a Western Ribbon Snake in my front flower bed! I spotted the king snake through the window because my cat was sitting on the window sill staring down at him.. But I almost stepped on the ribbon snake! He darted off about 3 feet, then stopped to look at me askance- I apologized for disturbing him and told him how handsome he is, but I think he's still offended- snakes can be like that, you know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Turtlepete said:


> Jacqui,
> I understand the moderators are likely stretched thin trying to read through dozens of other posts, and then 10 pages a day here. That is specifically why I chose to discuss the issue with all the participants of the thread and not just the moderator's in specific. Maybe the members here weren't aware how they were offending others, and now that they are, hopefully they won't continue to offend others in the manner they have been.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I will promptly be turned into the devil and symbolically burned at the stake for even mentioning any of this, so I will respectfully bow out. Have a good day, all.


You are more than welcome here Pete.
I have read many of your posts and I would like to learn more about you and your animals, your life and what makes you happy.
No stake burning necessary, you are quite right in many respects.
Have a good day yourself and please come back and say hi.


----------



## Moozillion

Moozillion said:


> Boy, today is GORGEOUS here in south Louisiana!
> And the snakes must think so too: I saw a Cajun Speckled King Snake in my back flower bed (he's still there, hunting in the weeds and leaves!!!) and a Western Ribbon Snake in my front flower bed! I spotted the king snake through the window because my cat was sitting on the window sill staring down at him.. But I almost stepped on the ribbon snake! He darted off about 3 feet, then stopped to look at me askance- I apologized for disturbing him and told him how handsome he is, but I think he's still offended- snakes can be like that, you know.


My husband is picking up the yard man to do some more work in our neglected flower beds. I'm off to find a tea room or coffee house that has outside seating: I can sit and read outside while sipping peacefully; BUT I'm waiting until I can speak to the yard man and make SURE he knows NOT to kill the snakes!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Today I creamed my coffee with more coffee... Oh dear am I hyped already!!



I feel for you!! The other day I had two coffees within an hour and I was so jittery, I couldn't drive. I ate a few things and rested until I felt fit to drive. 
Nice to see you back!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Boy, today is GORGEOUS here in south Louisiana!
> And the snakes must think so too: I saw a Cajun Speckled King Snake in my back flower bed (he's still there, hunting in the weeds and leaves!!!) and a Western Ribbon Snake in my front flower bed! I spotted the king snake through the window because my cat was sitting on the window sill staring down at him.. But I almost stepped on the ribbon snake! He darted off about 3 feet, then stopped to look at me askance- I apologized for disturbing him and told him how handsome he is, but I think he's still offended- snakes can be like that, you know.


You are such a lovely person, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I feel for you!! The other day I had two coffees within an hour and I was so jittery, I couldn't drive. I ate a few things and rested until I felt fit to drive.
> Nice to see you back!!


I just about only drink coffee. Never, ever water, sometimes tea or coke and alcohol on special occasions only.
Many, many cups a day, which explains a lot I guess.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just about only drink coffee. Never, ever water, sometimes tea or coke and alcohol on special occasions only.
> Many, many cups a day, which explains a lot I guess.



Your body is definitely used to the caffeine. I can do two a day but it must be hours a part. 
I add so much creamer that I would be huge if I drank it all day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Your body is definitely used to the caffeine. I can do two a day but it must be hours a part.
> I add so much creamer that I would be huge if I drank it all day.


Ha ha.
I have just a little milk and sugar in each one.
I'm thin as a rake.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. No progress here in the current situation. Ava at the least still loves me…I'm the foodbot


Miss you all. I just have a serious focus right now. I know ya'all get it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all. No progress here in the current situation. Ava at the least still loves me…I'm the foodbot
> View attachment 124507
> 
> Miss you all. I just have a serious focus right now. I know ya'all get it.


We do.
Good to hear from you, keep in touch.
You are missed here and not forgotten and oft mentioned too.
And Ava sees you as more as the foodbot.
Dogs are a lot more loyal and discerning than tortoises!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all. No progress here in the current situation. Ava at the least still loves me…I'm the foodbot
> View attachment 124507
> 
> Miss you all. I just have a serious focus right now. I know ya'all get it.


We all Love you very much Ken! ! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So most of you know I like outlaw country and old country music, right? A David Allen Coe song stuck in my head lately is, “Love is a Never Ending War" mainly part of the chorus, 
“Both of them had Purple Hearts for the Hell that they'd been through. Well I don't have no Purple Heart, mines just black and blue!"


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So most of you know I like outlaw country and old country music, right? A David Allen Coe song stuck in my head lately is, “Love is a Never Ending War" mainly part of the chorus,
> “Both of them had Purple Hearts for the Hell that they'd been through. Well I don't have no Purple Heart, mines just black and blue!"


Some of those old country songs definitely say it like it is.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fair enough, so calling people hypocrites is ok then?



I didn't take it that way. If he had said, "You moderators are hypocrites." That would have been against the rules. But he said that to him the enforcement of rules seemed to be hypocritical.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Tortoise Forum!


 It's now time to say: good evening  all!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And good morning to you all!!!!
> Lovely to be back!!!!
> My computer crashed last night and I've been out of it for 12 hours.
> All fine now though. I've got some catching up to do.
> What did I miss?


 Hi there! Sorry  to have heard that your computer crashed last night. And glad  to know that all is well now. How are you andhow's your  tort? Hope you're both well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite.


 Missed you, and welcome  back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I didn't take it that way. If he had said, "You moderators are hypocrites." That would have been against the rules. But he said that to him the enforcement of rules seemed to be hypocritical.


Well, bless you, you are far more charitable than I.
I personally took this post as an insult to it and the forum members and moderators that participate on it.
His opinion is partly correct, but not the complete picture of this useful, helpful, friendly, interesting and therapeutic thread. He is, of course, entirely free to have his say, but I thought the whole tone was negative, uninformed, insinuating and condescending. I was actually hurt by it, which is fine. I had already apologized for some of my remarks and made it clear I would not object to their deletion so don't need to be told by someone what should be done about the thread when correct action had already been taken by the mods and adhered to by the members.
If i had been a moderator, and of course I am not, nor will I ever be i'm sure, due to this kind of attitude, (let alone my limited knowledge of torts), I would have taken this as a direct assault on my efficacy, competence and lack of bias and clearly some mods felt the criticism a little harsh at least. 
The remark you made about 'to him the enforcement of the rules seemed hypocritical' is correct, but who enforces the rules? As I originally said, I would take this as a thinly veiled insult. It is semantics.
But still, you are obviously not insulted by it, and probably are now by me. Your tolerance is commendable.
Sorry, but the post upset me.Even though he was partly right.
You all do a great job in my opinion and I think you're great Yvonne.
Hope I haven't upset your feelings, now, really I do, but i can't shut up sometimes.


----------



## leigti

I would be more respectful of his opinions if he didn't use the "hit and run" tactics of stating his opinion, then saying that he knows nobody's going to Griff him, and then checking out without further comments or follow through.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Missed you, and welcome  back.


Bless you Gillian, Tidgy and I are both great and wifey is too.
Been a little irritated today, but it's all out of my system now I hope.
Just off to the jokes thread to post something silly and cheer myself up.
How are you and yours?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I would be more respectful of his opinions if he didn't use the "hit and run" tactics of stating his opinion, then saying that he knows nobody's going to Griff him, and then checking out without further comments or follow through.


Quite.


----------



## Momof4

It is quite! I'm packing for our desert trip and cleaning for my pet sitter who stays at our house. 
Thank goodness all the toys were loaded last night. I'm exhausted already.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bless you Gillian, Tidgy and I are both great and wifey is too.
> Been a little irritated today, but it's all out of my system now I hope.
> Just off to the jokes thread to post something silly and cheer myself up.
> How are you and yours?


 Glad to hear you're now better. Take it easy (though I know how easy words are), we all go through bad times. As for me I'm a bit down: I'd planned to go to Aqaba for a couple of days but the weather has not been of much help. It firstly began to pour  with rain and now the irritating sandstorms have reached Jordan. Therefore I have not moved. My beloved tort  is fine.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> It is quite! I'm packing for our desert trip and cleaning for my pet sitter who stays at our house.
> Thank goodness all the toys were loaded last night. I'm exhausted already.


 Enjoy it And take it easy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> It is quite! I'm packing for our desert trip and cleaning for my pet sitter who stays at our house.
> Thank goodness all the toys were loaded last night. I'm exhausted already.


Doesn't the pet sitter get any toys?
I like toys.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you're now better. Take it easy (though I know how easy words are), we all go through bad times. As for me I'm a bit down: I'd planned to go to Aqaba for a couple of days but the weather has not been of much help. It firstly began to pour  with rain and now the irritating sandstorms have reached Jordan. Therefore I have not moved. My beloved tort  is fine.


Hope you can get out soon.
i'm fine, honest. I have a five minute rant about something, clear it out of my system and am then back to my usual happy, rambling self. i feel good, just a funny few minutes Life's good.
Thanks for your kind words, though.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doesn't the pet sitter get any toys?
> I like toys.



Nope, I leave her all my crazy pets! 
I need my toys for desert riding

I don't know what I would do without her! She calls it a resort at our house but I don't see it.


----------



## Turtlepete

leigti said:


> I would be more respectful of his opinions if he didn't use the "hit and run" tactics of stating his opinion, then saying that he knows nobody's going to Griff him, and then checking out without further comments or follow through.



Sorry if you feel this way. From my experience on this forum, further participation only escalates the situation and ends up in bickering and the thread being locked. This was not my intention. I'd rather just say my piece, inform people how they are making other people feel, and leave it at that before adding more kindle to the flame.

I don't think its too much to ask for people to follow the rules and not make offensive remarks in their posts on a forum that seems to pride itself in "community". Do you?


----------



## Jacqui

I believe and hope we have all gotten a chance to share our feelings and thoughts, along with being reminded how others may be taking posts. My hope/request is we all move forward from this point instead of further rehashing. Please.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> I believe and hope we have all gotten a chance to share our feelings and thoughts, along with being reminded how others may be taking posts. My hope/request is we all move forward from this point instead of further rehashing. Please.


So if we're going to change topics and move past this I'll be the 1st one suggest a few for you to pick from. 

1. Gay rights
2. Guns laws
3. Which Religion is "best"
4. Or picking on @russian/sulcata/tortoise 

You MUST pick one so choose wisely


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I believe and hope we have all gotten a chance to share our feelings and thoughts, along with being reminded how others may be taking posts. My hope/request is we all move forward from this point instead of further rehashing. Please.


You are quite right. End of for me.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I believe and hope we have all gotten a chance to share our feelings and thoughts, along with being reminded how others may be taking posts. My hope/request is we all move forward from this point instead of further rehashing. Please.



Great idea!!!


----------



## Heather H

So I have plants popping up  even a little dandelion


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> So if we're going to change topics and move past this I'll be the 1st one suggest a few for you to pick from.
> 
> 1. Gay rights
> 2. Guns laws
> 3. Which Religion is "best"
> 4. Or picking on @russian/sulcata/tortoise
> 
> You MUST pick one so choose wisely


Ok, I cannot resist. Oh dear.
1. The word gay is a synonym for happy in my book. I am happy and hope you all are too.
2. Gun Law was a 1919 short movie that I haven't seen and a 1938 feature western film that I also haven't seen but was moderate according to IMDb.
3. Whichever one suits you best.
4. Maybe, in moderation, but only when the chap gets back and picks on me first.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> So I have plants popping up  even a little dandelion


Lots of dandies here.
Tidgy is ecstatic.


----------



## Heather H

We went around the yard today, yes, yes, don't know, Heck no......  I need to learn more about plants.


----------



## Momof4

Today I'm going to try and muster up the guts to ask my better half if I can adopt a sulcata! Yikes!!


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> Today I'm going to try and muster up the guts to ask my better half if I can adopt a sulcata! Yikes!!


Good luck.


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Today I'm going to try and muster up the guts to ask my better half if I can adopt a sulcata! Yikes!!


wait until he's just finish his first ride on your vacation


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Today I'm going to try and muster up the guts to ask my better half if I can adopt a sulcata! Yikes!!


Crikey!!!
Don't tell him how big they get.
Good luck.


----------



## Heather H

Need help with something. My neighbor and her daughter were supposed to come over at 12:30. But we're delayed. They said they would be here by 2. It's now 4. At 5 I start dinner and stuff. Should I call them and say to make it another day?


----------



## Moozillion

Heather H said:


> Need help with something. My neighbor and her daughter were supposed to come over at 12:30. But we're delayed. They said they would be here by 2. It's now 4. At 5 I start dinner and stuff. Should I call them and say to make it another day?


I would. If they're reasonable people, they'll know "life happens!"


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> wait until he's just finish his first ride on your vacation



And a an ice cold Corona!!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!!!
> Don't tell him how big they get.
> Good luck.



Good idea!!!


----------



## Heather H

Moozillion said:


> I would. If they're reasonable people, they'll know "life happens!"


I will give them till 4:30.


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> Need help with something. My neighbor and her daughter were supposed to come over at 12:30. But we're delayed. They said they would be here by 2. It's now 4. At 5 I start dinner and stuff. Should I call them and say to make it another day?



You could call and say "it sounds like your having a busy day, do you want to plan another day because I have plans this evening."


----------



## tortdad

Heather H said:


> I will give them till 4:30.


I wouldn't say anything and see if they try and blow you off. If they show up tell them you thought they were too busy and you started diner


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all. No progress here in the current situation. Ava at the least still loves me…I'm the foodbot
> View attachment 124507
> 
> Miss you all. I just have a serious focus right now. I know ya'all get it.



Aw, poor abused doggy. Can't you afford to give her a little pillow instead of making her rest her head on the chair?


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Today I'm going to try and muster up the guts to ask my better half if I can adopt a sulcata! Yikes!!


I have a friend who named her expensive show horse "Three Martinis" because she gave her husband 1 martini before telling him she wanted the horse, a 2nd martini before she told him how much it was and a 3rd martini to get him to write the check!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Heather H said:


> Need help with something. My neighbor and her daughter were supposed to come over at 12:30. But we're delayed. They said they would be here by 2. It's now 4. At 5 I start dinner and stuff. Should I call them and say to make it another day?



I would explain that it would be better for them to come another day due to time constraints. I'm sure you can handle it diplomatically.


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> I have a friend who named her expensive show horse "Three Martinis" because she gave her husband 1 martini before telling him she wanted the horse, a 2nd martini before she told him how much it was and a 3rd martini to get him to write the check!!!




Love it! She's my kinda friend!!


----------



## Momof4

@YvonneG how was the dentist and what did Dr. Boyer say?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> @YvonneG how was the dentist and what did Dr. Boyer say?



He picked at the filling in the broken tooth and it is secure, so all he did was round off the sharp edges. It's a tooth way in back, so "looks" aren't involved.

The tortoise has an appointment with Dr. Boyer on Monday afternoon. The tortoise will be travelling south Sunday.


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> He picked at the filling in the broken tooth and it is secure, so all he did was round off the sharp edges. It's a tooth way in back, so "looks" aren't involved.
> 
> The tortoise has an appointment with Dr. Boyer on Monday afternoon. The tortoise will be travelling south Sunday.


Safe travels. Hope it turns out ok.


----------



## Yvonne G

Heather H said:


> Safe travels. Hope it turns out ok.



You and me both! A relative of an acquaintance is picking the tortoise up Sunday afternoon and taking it south for us. Turtle people are just the absolute best!!


----------



## Momof4

Good to hear you fixed your tooth. 
That is so cool of them to transport him for you! 
I'm only 10 minutes from Boyer. 
I'm glad your not coming because I'm out of town. I could of come to say hello take you to lunch


----------



## Momof4

Do my emojis show for you guys? I just realized I don't see the ones I put in. I will put one on the end of this sentence


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Today I'm going to try and muster up the guts to ask my better half if I can adopt a sulcata! Yikes!!



Be brave! Maybe spoil him a bit first, if that works with him. I am lucky my guy is a pushover, of course he would never even notice a new one or twenty.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Do my emojis show for you guys? I just realized I don't see the ones I put in. I will put one on the end of this sentence


nopers


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Do my emojis show for you guys? I just realized I don't see the ones I put in. I will put one on the end of this sentence


Nope- no emojis.


----------



## Momof4

I just had the weirdest experience with a lizard. As I was hosing down my Redfoot enclosure. 

A really colorful lizard was trying to drink from the water but jumping up to get to the nozzle and chasing the water stream sorta like a dog. It was so funny!


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Nope- no emojis.



Right now I'm on my phone and using the app. I wonder if that's why.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Be brave! Maybe spoil him a bit first, if that works with him. I am lucky my guy is a pushover, of course he would never even notice a new one or twenty.




I usually get my way but he is now starting to think about the future, like retiring and if I keep adding pets it messes up his plans. 

He's 51 and I don't really see him retiring anytime soon, our kids are so expensive.


----------



## Momof4

Well today is the start of our spring break, and my son's teacher asked us to pet sit the school guinea pigs. I said yes, I hope my pet sitter doesn't mind two more animals to feed.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Right now I'm on my phone and using the app. I wonder if that's why.


most likely.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Right now I'm on my phone and using the app. I wonder if that's why.


I'm on my iPhone right now. I don't use the emoji keyboard on my phone, I use the punctuation marks: if I make a : followed by a ) then what shows up is


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> Right now I'm on my phone and using the app. I wonder if that's why.


: ( ---> sad face
: ) ---> happy face
; ) ---> winky face
: rolleyes : ---> rolling eyes emoji
: oops : ---> embarrassed emoji
: cool : ---> emoji with sunglasses
Remove the spaces and you get the emojis you need!


----------



## Moozillion

Hey, it WORKS!!! 
THANKS ABDULLAH!!! 
You are


----------



## Jacqui

^_~


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> : ( ---> sad face
> : ) ---> happy face
> ; ) ---> winky face
> : rolleyes : ---> rolling eyes emoji
> : oops : ---> embarrassed emoji
> : cool : ---> emoji with sunglasses
> Remove the spaces and you get the emojis you need!


I forget to add these:
: mad : ---> angry emoji
: <3 : heart emoji
: tort : ---> tortoise emoji
: D ---> smiley emoji
: confused : ---> confused emoji
: P ---> tongue sticking out emoji
: eek : gasping emoji
PS: the heart and tort emoji don't show on the app.


----------



## Moozillion

I love emojis!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I love emojis!!!!


Oh for goodness sake, they'll be no stopping you lot now.
Am I alone in hating emojis ?
B*ecause I"m too scared to try them.
And I find them annoying.
And why's this come out in bold?
*


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> : ( ---> sad face
> : ) ---> happy face
> ; ) ---> winky face
> : rolleyes : ---> rolling eyes emoji
> : oops : ---> embarrassed emoji
> : cool : ---> emoji with sunglasses
> Remove the spaces and you get the emojis you need!



Thanks!!! : ) --->


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> Thanks!!! : ) --->



Let me try it again. 
I'm lame! I knew better.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh for goodness sake, they'll be no stopping you lot now.
> Am I alone in hating emojis ?
> B*ecause I"m too scared to try them.
> And I find them annoying.
> And why's this come out in bold?
> *


I have a friend whose husband likes to text her entirely in emojis. He strings together very creative ideas, but it irritates the bejesus out of her because she can't often figure them out!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh for goodness sake, they'll be no stopping you lot now.
> Am I alone in hating emojis ?
> B*ecause I"m too scared to try them.
> And I find them annoying.
> And why's this come out in bold?
> *


It comes out in bold for YOU because the emojis know you're afraid of them! They can sense it: like horses who misbehave for a rider because they can sense their fear. 
You must work to calm your fears: remind yourself emojis are kindly, playful little characters who mean you no harm.


----------



## tortdad

Moozillion said:


> It comes out in bold for YOU because the emojis know you're afraid of them! They can sense it: like horses who misbehave for a rider because they can sense their fear.
> You must work to calm your fears: remind yourself emojis are kindly, playful little characters who mean you no harm.


 Yeah, like the Chucky doll


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Sup


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Sup


Hey


----------



## Jacqui

Anybody have big plans for their Easter weekend?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Anybody have big plans for their Easter weekend?


Stay home and sleep.


----------



## AmRoKo

I'll be spending all weekend trying to finish up the bigger outdoor enclosure for my bigger tort babies.


----------



## leigti

Turtlepete said:


> Sorry if you feel this way. From my experience on this forum, further participation only escalates the situation and ends up in bickering and the thread being locked. This was not my intention. I'd rather just say my piece, inform people how they are making other people feel, and leave it at that before adding more kindle to the flame.
> 
> I don't think its too much to ask for people to follow the rules and not make offensive remarks in their posts on a forum that seems to pride itself in "community". Do you?


No I don't think it is too much to ask for people to follow the rules. And sometimes trying to emphasize our clarify and opinion can lead to bickering and fighting etc. I would suggest that if somebody is posting things that are offensive to you either report it to a mod or contact that person either in the thread or in a p.m. and tell them. It may not change what they're doing but at least they will know that somebody was offended. Sometimes people are just going to be offended, and that's life. But I do think that there are different levels of offended  and if the level is too high then something should be said.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> I believe and hope we have all gotten a chance to share our feelings and thoughts, along with being reminded how others may be taking posts. My hope/request is we all move forward from this point instead of further rehashing. Please.


Sorry, I already rehashed before I read your post. I'll stop now.


----------



## leigti

That's what happens when you come in in the middle after missing a few hours


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Do my emojis show for you guys? I just realized I don't see the ones I put in. I will put one on the end of this sentence



Nope - no emojis.


----------



## Yvonne G

In case anyone doesn't know - if you want to "report" a post, look at the bottom line under that post. You'll see a little empty square, a username and when that person posted the comment, 'edit', 'delete', 'report concern'. If you click on 'report concern' it takes you to a screen where you can say what's wrong with the post.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> nopers


Mine on my phone don't pop up. I think you have to be on the computer.


----------



## Jacqui

AmRoKo said:


> I'll be spending all weekend trying to finish up the bigger outdoor enclosure for my bigger tort babies.



Pictures please.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Jacqui said:


> Anybody have big plans for their Easter weekend?



Yes, working...yuck!


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> You could call and say "it sounds like your having a busy day, do you want to plan another day because I have plans this evening."


They called at 5:30. I asked if we could do it Monday. She was fine with that.


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> Do my emojis show for you guys? I just realized I don't see the ones I put in. I will put one on the end of this sentence


No . I put one here


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> In case anyone doesn't know - if you want to "report" a post, look at the bottom line under that post. You'll see a little empty square, a username and when that person posted the comment, 'edit', 'delete', 'report concern'. If you click on 'report concern' it takes you to a screen where you can say what's wrong with the post.


I do this for spam. Have never reported a person.


----------



## AZtortMom

Howdy all *waves*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It comes out in bold for YOU because the emojis know you're afraid of them! They can sense it: like horses who misbehave for a rider because they can sense their fear.
> You must work to calm your fears: remind yourself emojis are kindly, playful little characters who mean you no harm.


That is seriously, seriously funny Bea.
I really laughed out loud.
Which is rare. 
I usually laugh deep inside.
I needed that.
Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Anybody have big plans for their Easter weekend?


Not a holiday here.
Same old, same old.
Though come to think of it, my anniversary's round about now sometime.
Must ask wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> In case anyone doesn't know - if you want to "report" a post, look at the bottom line under that post. You'll see a little empty square, a username and when that person posted the comment, 'edit', 'delete', 'report concern'. If you click on 'report concern' it takes you to a screen where you can say what's wrong with the post.


Can I report people for gratuitous use of emojis ?


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can I report people for gratuitous use of emojis ?


Sure. Lol


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can I report people for gratuitous use of emojis ?


Ha ha ha!!!
If so, then I may be in trouble!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ha ha ha!!!
> If so, then I may be in trouble!!!


You and a whole bunch of others.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Haha


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You and a whole bunch of others.


Not￼ me mine aren't working lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Not￼ me mine aren't working lol


Good.
But you have one under your messages between 'mom of 22 humans ' and 3 cats etc...
By the way, Charlie the Dalmation is a very unusual name for a fish.


----------



## jaizei

☠ Just be thankful more people don't know about alt codes. Though they only work sometimes.


----------



## Heather H

jaizei said:


> ☠ Just be thankful more people don't know about alt codes. Though they only work sometimes.


Can you fix the emoji's ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Now, that one I DO like.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good.
> But you have one under your messages between 'mom of 22 humans ' and 3 cats etc...
> By the way, Charlie the Dalmation is a very unusual name for a fish.


You funny


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Heather H said:


> Not￼ me mine aren't working lol



Mine didn't work on my Tablet....lets see if they work on my computer...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> Mine didn't work on my Tablet....lets see if they work on my computer...


Yes, that worked.
Unfortunately


----------



## Heather H

They work if I type in but not if I use the button.     :--->


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Yippppy


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Heather H

it worked. Thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, cripes.
This is cruel and horrible
I'm off to post a joke.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, cripes.
> This is cruel and horrible
> I'm off to post a joke.


But , I did it for you. Didn't you say you love them and were missing them?


----------



## jaizei

Heather H said:


> Can you fix the emoji's ?



Whether something works depends on the forums software - there are the handful of supported smilies that should work most everywhere, the tort wasn't working on the app last time I used it; and the browser/computer used to view the forum. A lot of the phone/app based emojis don't show up for computer/browser users. ツ


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Whether something works depends on the forums software - there are the handful of supported smilies that should work most everywhere, the tort wasn't working on the app last time I used it; and the browser/computer used to view the forum. A lot of the phone/app based emojis don't show up for computer/browser users. ツ


Stop encouraging them.
Can't you disable this function?
I have money. And couscous.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Stop encouraging them.
> Can't you disable this function?
> I have money. And couscous.


"And couscous." HAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## Heather H

But don't you love them?  so cute . ........


----------



## Heather H

So I did an experiment. I gave Charlie 2 dishes of food. Same items in both. One with whole leaves one chopped up. He keeps going from one dish to the other. Guess he does not care as long as he has food


----------



## tortdad

Heather H said:


> Need help with something. My neighbor and her daughter were supposed to come over at 12:30. But we're delayed. They said they would be here by 2. It's now 4. At 5 I start dinner and stuff. Should I call them and say to make it another day?


Did they ever show or Attempt to contact you


----------



## Jacqui

o


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can I report people for gratuitous use of emojis ?



Nopers. ,[email protected][email protected]>.<>.<


----------



## Jacqui

Donna/Turbo said:


> Yippppy





Heather H said:


> it worked. Thanks





Heather H said:


> it worked. Thanks




!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> o
> 
> 
> Nopers. ,[email protected][email protected]>.<>.<


Oh gosh. (sighs).
I know when I'm beaten.
Sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I am quite, quite speechless.
Lucky I can still type.
Sans emojis.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh gosh. (sighs).
> I know when I'm beaten.
> Sometimes.


Wifey says your too stubborn to know when your beaten


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> "And couscous." HAHAHAHAH!!!!


Hi Bea.
I received your 3,000th post.
So here's my 1,000th.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Wifey says your too stubborn to know when your beaten


Wifey, as always, is right.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi Bea.
> I received your 3,000th post.
> So here's my 1,000th.


THANK you!!! I am honored!
Gosh: you've been VERY active to have made 1,000 posts in less than 2 months!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> THANK you!!! I am honored!
> Gosh: you've been VERY active to have made 1,000 posts in less than 2 months!!!


My life is empty and meaningless without you guys and tortoise forum.
....... and Tidgy.
........not forgetting wifey.
........and my hobbies
........and writing.
........and reading.
....... and travelling...
....... and.........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Busy day tomorrow, friends coming and I must do some work.
See you all soon, I hope. Nighty-night.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Moozillion

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hey, Nick! I had a Cajun Speckled King Snake and a Western Ribbon Snake in my flower beds this morning! I wasn't quick enough to get pictures-sorry-but they were beauties!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Moozillion said:


> Hey, Nick! I had a Cajun Speckled King Snake and a Western Ribbon Snake in my flower beds this morning! I wasn't quick enough to get pictures-sorry-but they were beauties!


thats cool. how big?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hi Nick.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Hi Nick.


hey


----------



## Momof4

Hey Nick, are you in spring break now?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Hey Nick, are you in spring break now?


yea


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone alive?


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can I report people for gratuitous use of emojis ?



Oh Fiddlesticks I love emotes ( don't like the word emoji) but the ones we have to hand are rather restrictive , seems our poor emotes are very repressed. No falling on the floor laughing , no waves , no hugs,


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> anyone alive?


 
nick there is a british magician I think he looks a lot like you , his name is Ben Hanlin , he's a bit older than you , take a look on google & see what you think.


----------



## puffy137

Moozillion said:


> Good night, all!



Night Night Bea , as the world turns , I get up & you slide into slumber , sleep well.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> nick there is a british magician I think he looks a lot like you , his name is Ben Hanlin , he's a bit older than you , take a look on google & see what you think.


i don't see how he looks like me.


----------



## leigti

Hey Nick are you out there? I'm going to get brave and take a picture of my new eye. Give me a minute or two to get brave, and another few to get brave enough to put it back in. Then I'll post a picture.
@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't see how he looks like me.


i think he does if you don't grimace like in the pic we have.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My life is empty and meaningless without you guys and tortoise forum.
> ....... and Tidgy.
> ........not forgetting wifey.
> ........and my hobbies
> ........and writing.
> ........and reading.
> ....... and travelling...
> ....... and.........


And BOOBIES, (that's for you Newt)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Hey Nick are you out there? I'm going to get brave and take a picture of my new eye. Give me a minute or two to get brave, and another few to get brave enough to put it back in. Then I'll post a picture.
> @russian/sulcata/tortoise


 i want to see!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And BOOBIES, (that's for you Newt)


never forget the boobies.


----------



## leigti

Okay Nick here you go. The picture didn't come out great, maybe I'll try another one tomorrow with natural daylight. But you get the general gist of it.


I apologize to anybody who might of been grossed out by this.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Okay Nick here you go. The picture didn't come out great, maybe I'll try another one tomorrow with natural daylight. But you get the general gist of it.
> View attachment 124581
> 
> I apologize to anybody who might of been grossed out by this.


cool!!!! why isn't it shaped like a circle?


----------



## leigti

Hi Ken.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cool!!!! why isn't it shaped like a circle?


I don't really know. I guess because the part of the eye that people actually see is not a circle it is shaped more like this. Like a lopsided football. Maybe tomorrow I will take it out again and post pictures from different angles. That is if nobody protests. I don't want to gross them out. But taking it out again will gross me out  and I think I need better light for people to see it well. There is a lot of detail in that I.


----------



## puffy137

cool!!!! why isn't it shaped like a circle? Yea thats exactly what I thought ?


----------



## leigti

It is shaped specifically for my eyesocket. Different people have different shapes I guess. They start out with a basic shape and then keep whittling it down until it is comfortable.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Hi Ken.


Hi Tina. Thanks for grossing yourself out to indulge us.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hi Tina. Thanks for grossing yourself out to indulge us.


I have to get used to taking it in and out. And since I don't want the picture of the entire me on this forum the eye is all you guys get.


----------



## puffy137

Wasn't it Admiral Lord Nelson , who at the battle of Trafalgar was told that the French were coming , he raised his telescope to his glass eye & told the men in all truth that he couldn't see them coming ? Glass eyes have played a large part in human history


----------



## puffy137

Glad to see you here Ken , this is better than watching TV cos you are forced to interact, it will get your mind off other things.


----------



## leigti

puffy137 said:


> Wasn't it Admiral Lord Nelson , who at the battle of Trafalgar was told that the French were coming , he raised his telescope to his glass eye & told the men in all truth that he couldn't see them coming ? Glass eyes have played a large part in human history


I did not know that.


----------



## leigti

Well, time to go to bed. Good night everybody.


----------



## Abdulla6169

leigti said:


> Well, time to go to bed. Good night everybody.


Good night!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good Morning Everyone!!!
   !!!!


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!!
> !!!!


good morning to you too , and werd & yasmin .


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> good morning to you too , and werd & yasmin .


How are you Puffy? Any plans for today?


----------



## puffy137

Had a new grandson born yesterday, seen his mum & dad , but he was still in the nursery coming round from his ordeal. I 'm just recovering from a bad cold , so I don't want to visit till I'm quite clear.


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Had a new grandson born yesterday, seen his mum & dad , but he was still in the nursery coming round from his ordeal. I 'm just recovering from a bad cold , so I don't want to visit till I'm quite clear.


Awwww! Have they decided on a name yet?  Hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## puffy137

Oh yes the name was chosen a long time ago , its a tribal name Rakan . Thanks for your wishes , I'm over the worst now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

It's going to be hot this week:




Probably because of the sandstorm!


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Oh yes the name was chosen a long time ago , its a tribal name Rakan . Thanks for your wishes , I'm over the worst now.


That's a great name! I might visit one of my friends today... Not sure.


----------



## puffy137

Well my torts will appreciate the heat, they get really active in the summer. The dust storms mess up my flowers , the leaves all look a mess. Yes make the effort to visit a friend , you will feel good after.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you can get out soon.
> i'm fine, honest. I have a five minute rant about something, clear it out of my system and am then back to my usual happy, rambling self. i feel good, just a funny few minutes Life's good.
> Thanks for your kind words, though.


 Good morning. Hope you're now better. 

Tidgy....what are friends for? Any time you want to "chat" please don't hesitate to contact me.


----------



## Gillian M

puffy137 said:


> Well my torts will appreciate the heat, they get really active in the summer. The dust storms mess up my flowers , the leaves all look a mess. Yes make the effort to visit a friend , you will feel good after.


 Good morning. It's been very dusty here in Jordan as well .which has annoyed me and even...my tort.


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning to you and your...., torts, everyone


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning to you and your...., torts, everyone


hey. whats up?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey. whats up?


Hey Nick! How are ya?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Oh Fiddlesticks I love emotes ( don't like the word emoji) but the ones we have to hand are rather restrictive , seems our poor emotes are very repressed. No falling on the floor laughing , no waves , no hugs,


Well, I should be grateful for small mercies, I suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And BOOBIES, (that's for you Newt)


Oh yeah, that was after that last
and......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I don't really know. I guess because the part of the eye that people actually see is not a circle it is shaped more like this. Like a lopsided football. Maybe tomorrow I will take it out again and post pictures from different angles. That is if nobody protests. I don't want to gross them out. But taking it out again will gross me out  and I think I need better light for people to see it well. There is a lot of detail in that I.


It' really interesting.
And beautiful too.


----------



## Abdulla6169

How can someone not love emotes? That's so (╥︣﹏᷅╥᷅)...


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> Oh Fiddlesticks I love emotes ( don't like the word emoji) but the ones we have to hand are rather restrictive , seems our poor emotes are very repressed. No falling on the floor laughing , no waves , no hugs,


I agree!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Wasn't it Admiral Lord Nelson , who at the battle of Trafalgar was told that the French were coming , he raised his telescope to his glass eye & told the men in all truth that he couldn't see them coming ? Glass eyes have played a large part in human history


' I have only one eye, I have a right to be blind sometimes.............I really do not see the signal.'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning. Hope you're now better.
> 
> Tidgy....what are friends for? Any time you want to "chat" please don't hesitate to contact me.


How very kind.
Tidgy the Tortoise is very grateful.
But I am Adam, her dad.
I am still happy with your kindness.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 124586
> View attachment 124587
> View attachment 124588
> View attachment 124589


Yaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!!!
I've missed these photos.
Welcome back photos.
And Nick.
Love the horned viper.
Am I right for a change?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> How can someone not love emotes? That's so (╥︣﹏᷅╥᷅)...


That one doesn't work.
Good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I agree!


Just because I am in the minority does not make me wrong.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That one doesn't work.
> Good.


Are you sure it isn't working? Let me try another one:
[flips table]
(ᕗ ಠ︡益︠ಠ︠)ᕗ︵ ┻┻


----------



## Abdulla6169

I can see them. It looks like they work... Hmmm... I can see them on the site too. Adam, can you see them?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Are you sure it isn't working? Let me try another one:
> [flips table]
> (ᕗ ಠ︡益︠ಠ︠)ᕗ︵ ┻┻


Stop it!
Please.
But it's better than the emojis.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'll stop (for now). But, on the bright side, I can use an new entire set of emojis!!! Isn't that great?


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> I have to get used to taking it in and out. And since I don't want the picture of the entire me on this forum the eye is all you guys get.


Come on, post a picture of you


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> Are you sure it isn't working? Let me try another one:
> [flips table]
> (ᕗ ಠ︡益︠ಠ︠)ᕗ︵ ┻┻


Those are really interesting symbols!
To me, this looks like an angry face, 2 raised, bent arms with clenched fists and a flipped table!!!!
Are some of those symbols used for Arabic writing?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Moozillion said:


> Those are really interesting symbols!
> To me, this looks like an angry face, 2 raised, bent arms with clenched fists and a flipped table!!!!
> Are some of those symbols used for Arabic writing?


No. I got them from the net. From here specifically:
http://fsymbols.com/emoticons/#all_cats
Some of them do have arabic letters, like this:
ͼ(ݓ_ݓ)ͽ
It contains the Arabic letter "ت" (English equivalent would be "T"). 

Arabic is such a great language one of its letter looks like a smiley face (ت)!


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> No. I got them from the net. From here specifically:
> http://fsymbols.com/emoticons/#all_cats
> Some of them do have arabic letters, like this:
> ͼ(ݓ_ݓ)ͽ
> It contains the Arabic letter "ت" (English equivalent would be "T").
> 
> Arabic is such a great language one of its letter looks like a smiley face (ت)!


COOL!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just because I am in the minority does not make me wrong.


This is SOOOO true!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just because I am in the minority does not make me wrong.



Nobody said that.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



 Noel! Good morning. How is Moe and the rest of the gang?


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey. whats up?


 I only wanted to say good afternoon to you all as it's now 5:05pm here, How are your Russian? And how's your tort?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning


 Good afternoon Jaqui


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'll stop (for now). But, on the bright side, I can use an new entire set of emojis!!! Isn't that great?


No


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Jaqui



Did you have a good day today?


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Those are really interesting symbols!
> To me, this looks like an angry face, 2 raised, bent arms with clenched fists and a flipped table!!!!
> Are some of those symbols used for Arabic writing?


 Hi Moozillion, hope you and your tort are  well. An angry face and clenched fists..and the rest: looking for *trouble* ? I wonder. If so, then take care: I'm ready !  (Only joking).


----------



## Jacqui

We had another frost last night. The puppies and I uncovered the plants I had covered, but have not gotten The energy up to take plants back outside.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Moozillion, hope you and your tort are  well. An angry face and clenched fists..and the rest: looking for *trouble* ? I wonder. If so, then take care: I'm ready !  (Only joking).



You sound feisty this evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I now have 113 Trophy Points.
So do lots of other people.
Because this is the maximum.
What is the purpose of my existence now?
Can the mods give me just 1 more?
Not for me, for Tidgy.


----------



## Momof4

leigti said:


> Okay Nick here you go. The picture didn't come out great, maybe I'll try another one tomorrow with natural daylight. But you get the general gist of it.
> View attachment 124581
> 
> I apologize to anybody who might of been grossed out by this.



Thanks for sharing!! It looks so detailed, it's amazing what they can do these days!


----------



## Jacqui

I want to know why phones think they have the right to change what you write. It is not smart in my mind if you think I want to write "first" if I have typed "feisty".


----------



## Momof4

puffy137 said:


> Had a new grandson born yesterday, seen his mum & dad , but he was still in the nursery coming round from his ordeal. I 'm just recovering from a bad cold , so I don't want to visit till I'm quite clear.



Congratulations!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> We had another frost last night. The puppies and I uncovered the plants I had covered, but have not gotten The energy up to take plants back outside.


 


Jacqui said:


> Did you have a good day today?


 
Firstly, sorry to hear about frosty nights. We, on the other hand are going through  sandstorms arriving from The Gulf. Today things were slightly better, though I didn't go out for the usual walk and I didn't even take my tort out for its "walk" due to the weather. I watched TV (*football* which I  *LOVE*), took care of my tort, after which we both took a nap. What about you? Hope to hear thing are well.

Thanks so much your question, very sweet of you.


----------



## Moozillion

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats cool. how big?


I never could see all of the king snake because he was partly beneath the pine needles and dry leaves; also he was twining all through the weeds. But guessing from his girth, and how much of him I could see, I'm thinking longer than 2 feet.
The ribbon snake was probably just at 2 feet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I want to know why phones think they have the right to change what you write. It is not smart in my mind if you think I want to write "first" if I have typed "feisty".


Smart phone is a contradiction in terms.


----------



## Jacqui

Trophy points are not under our control and if it would giving you an extra would abuse of "power" and a clear show of favoritism.


----------



## Gillian M

puffy137 said:


> Oh yes the name was chosen a long time ago , its a tribal name Rakan . Thanks for your wishes , I'm over the worst now.


 Congrats!! And all the best to Rakan and the family.


----------



## Momof4

Happy Saturday!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Congratulations!!!



I second the congratulations on the new arrival. Now get healthy so you can start spoiling him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Trophy points are not under our control and if it would giving you an extra would abuse of "power" and a clear show of favoritism.


But Tidgy is so sweet!!!!!
Ask Josh?
Please?


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Smart phone is a contradiction in terms.



Except for the internet connection part, I do not like mine.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How very kind.
> Tidgy the Tortoise is very grateful.
> But I am Adam, her dad.
> I am still happy with your kindness.


 Hi there, and sorry for the mistake, Adam-and not Tidgy's Dad-this time. Glad to hear you are now better. A friend in need is a friend indeed" right? And sorry to say ....I just cannot find this friend in the Arab World. Please take care.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But Tidgy is so sweet!!!!!
> Ask Josh?
> Please?



Josh allows the "common" folks to talk to him, too. So ask him. I doubt it could be done as that is handled by the system.


----------



## Jacqui

Just teasing on calling you all "common"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Josh allows the "common" folks to talk to him, too. So ask him. I doubt it could be done as that is handled by the system.


But I am scared.
And you know him.
And Tidgy is so sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!
And who controls the system?
Who do I have to bribe?


----------



## Momof4

I can't wait to be a grandparent! My oldest are 26 but it should be a while because of the stage in their life right now. I try to think of grandma names for myself. 
What do the grandkids call you? I have a Nana who is 94 but I dont want to be a nana because I would have some big shoes to fill. She was the best Nana ever.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Happy Saturday!!!
> View attachment 124609


 Have a nice weekend with your tort.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Just teasing on calling you all "common"


Wifey is upper class.
I am a peasant.
So it's fine.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Yvonne!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello Yvonne!!!!
With no emojis.
But some emotion.


----------



## Yvonne G

puffy137 said:


> Oh Fiddlesticks I love emotes ( don't like the word emoji) but the ones we have to hand are rather restrictive , seems our poor emotes are very repressed. No falling on the floor laughing , no waves , no hugs,



Yeah, I liked the ones we had under our old format better too. I miss the sticking out the tongue one where it was giving the raspberry.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Morning Yvonne!



Good Morning! I'm going to try to cut off a few cactus for you today.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello Yvonne!!!!
> With no emojis.
> But some emotion.



Here's an emoticon for you (since you don't like emojis):


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Here's an emoticon for you (since you don't like emojis):


Ta.
The others have been doing it all night.
Heather even chased me onto the joke thread to threaten me with them.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No


Ok... Whatever ⊙_☉...


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I now have 113 Trophy Points.
> So do lots of other people.
> Because this is the maximum.
> What is the purpose of my existence now?
> Can the mods give me just 1 more?
> Not for me, for Tidgy.





Jacqui said:


> Trophy points are not under our control and if it would giving you an extra would abuse of "power" and a clear show of favoritism.



Hahahaha,
you should dock him a point for the suggestion of such blasphemy! 

NO SOUP FOR YOU!


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Ok... Whatever ⊙_☉...


 Good afternoon AbdullaAli  .How are you doing? Hope all is fine. I'm still in Amman-*UGH*  and guess why. This time it's sandstorms instead of rain!! These sandstorms are arriving from.......The Gulf. Only if it were some *fuel* instead of sand!  (Joking).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Hahahaha,
> you should dock him a point for the suggestion of such blasphemy!
> 
> NO SOUP FOR YOU!


Meanie!!!
I want soup.


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> Come on, post a picture of you


Nope


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Josh allows the "common" folks to talk to him, too. So ask him. I doubt it could be done as that is handled by the system.



I think of them as 'peasants' myself


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Trophy points are not under our control and if it would giving you an extra would abuse of "power" and a clear show of favoritism.


*Whispers*
I'm willing to pay you... Just add hundreds of trophies to my profile. 
[̲̅$̲̅(̲̅ιοο̲̅)̲̅$̲̅] !

[̲̅$̲̅(̲̅ιοο̲̅)̲̅$̲̅] !

[̲̅$̲̅(̲̅ιοο̲̅)̲̅$̲̅] !


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon AbdullaAli  .How are you doing? Hope all is fine. I'm still in Amman-*UGH*  and guess why. This time it's sandstorms instead of rain!! These sandstorms are arriving from.......The Gulf. Only if it were some *fuel* instead of sand!  (Joking).


LOL! I'm fine  
Oh, and I don't think I know a person who doesn't want oil. Oil s great (unless you're Mother Nature)!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Good Morning! I'm going to try to cut off a few cactus for you today.



*huge smile* It's funny, I was apologizing to the cactus this morning that they still had to stay inside.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Hahahaha,
> you should dock him a point for the suggestion of such blasphemy!
> 
> NO SOUP FOR YOU!



Now that is an idea!


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> *Whispers*
> I'm willing to pay you... Just add hundreds of trophies to my profile.
> [̲̅$̲̅(̲̅ιοο̲̅)̲̅$̲̅] !
> 
> [̲̅$̲̅(̲̅ιοο̲̅)̲̅$̲̅] !
> 
> [̲̅$̲̅(̲̅ιοο̲̅)̲̅$̲̅] !



hmmmm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I think of them as 'peasants' myself


I am, indeed a very happy peasant.
Could you fix it for me?
Tidgy is sooooo sweeeeet!!!!!!


----------



## Heather H

tortdad said:


> Did they ever show or Attempt to contact you


Called at 5:30. We rescheduled for Monday.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am, indeed a very happy peasant.
> Could you fix it for me?
> Tidgy is sooooo sweeeeet!!!!!!


Here ya go:
♚
| (• ◡•)|
Now you're a king (in the digital world)!


----------



## Moozillion

puffy137 said:


> Had a new grandson born yesterday, seen his mum & dad , but he was still in the nursery coming round from his ordeal. I 'm just recovering from a bad cold , so I don't want to visit till I'm quite clear.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> LOL! I'm fine
> Oh, and I don't think I know a person who doesn't want oil. Oil s great (unless you're Mother Nature)!!!


I don't want oil.
Except for planes and helicopters.


----------



## Yvonne G

What's happening? Are you folks in the Frozen North still having winter-like weather, or has the sun taken over the sky? And how about you frozen peoplecicles back east? Warm back there yet?

We're about finished with Spring and heading quickly into summer. I've got the prettiest iris blooming now. And my favorite climbing rose, Cecile Bruenner, is blooming like crazy!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't want oil.
> Except for planes and helicopters.


 Good evening Adam. You must be joking dear!  What of....*cars*, *heating* dudring the freezing Winter days, and all the rest?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam. You must be joking dear!  What of....*cars*, *heating* dudring the freezing Winter days, and all the rest?


Not joking.
Hate cars, I live in a city virtually car free and heating should be renewable energy as should most other things. We rely too much on fossil fuels.
But I am a hypocrite and love flying.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

He's a beauty , but a bit bitey.
Not that I blame him.
I often bite people who pick me up


----------



## Moozillion

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 124652
> View attachment 124653
> View attachment 124654
> View attachment 124655


GORGEOUS!!!
What kind of lizard is that?
I don't think I could calmly take a photo of any creature that was biting me!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 124652
> View attachment 124653
> View attachment 124654
> View attachment 124655


GORGEOUS!!!
What kind of lizard is that?
I don't think I could calmly take a photo of any creature that was biting me!!!!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Moozillion said:


> GORGEOUS!!!
> What kind of lizard is that?
> I don't think I could calmly take a photo of any creature that was biting me!!!!!!!


It's a alligator lizard


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> GORGEOUS!!!
> What kind of lizard is that?
> I don't think I could calmly take a photo of any creature that was biting me!!!!!!!


I hope you're not going to post every message twice with different emojis!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> It's a alligator lizard


I wonder what genius came up with that name?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't want oil.
> Except for planes and helicopters.


Good evening Adam. You must be joking dear!  What of....*cars*, *heating* dudring the freezing Winter days, and all the rest? 


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not joking.
> Hate cars, I live in a city virtually car free and heating should be renewable energy as should most other things. We rely too much on fossil fuels.
> But I am a hypocrite and love flying.


 
I do understand you. We, on the other hand live in a country where cars are probably more than human beings! The trouble is that here in Jordan there are *no* *decent* *means* *of* *transportation*-unlike Europe. Taxis are available but not everyone can afford them, therefore a Jordanian citizen buys a car and on the long run it is less expensive, even when the owner has expenses such as: fuel, maintenance, insurance and so on. Furthermore, very few people........*walk*. Goodness, you ought to see the way I get *stared* *at* when I go out for a walk.


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 124652
> View attachment 124653
> View attachment 124654
> View attachment 124655


 Hi Russian. Not those again!!


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> GORGEOUS!!!
> What kind of lizard is that?
> I don't think I could calmly take a photo of any creature that was biting me!!!!!!!


 Are you another one to describe lizards "gorgeous?!" UGH!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He's a beauty , but a bit bitey.
> Not that I blame him.
> I often bite people who pick me up


 I would do the same


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tort : --->


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No
tort:--->


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No.
tort :--->


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> tort :--->


I give up.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I give up.


Type what you see in this photo.


It will not show if you're using the mobile app.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.
This one, which is not really an emoji, I DO like.
                    
Thanks, Abdulla, for your idiot's guide, which I, being an idiot, am very grateful for.
Can you spot Tidgy?


----------



## leigti

I wish it did show up on the app.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.
> This one, which is not really an emoji, I DO like.
> 
> Thanks, Abdulla, for your idiot's guide, which I, bring an idiot, am very grateful for.
> Can you spot Tidgy?


By the way, there is an alternative way to insert emotes:
1- click on the text box:


2-Click on the smiley face icon (the icon under the hyperlink icon):


3-Click the emote you'd like:


4-Done:



BTW, you're not an idiot (just a little inexperienced when it comes to emotes)!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> By the way, there is an alternative way to insert emotes:
> 1- click on the text box:
> View attachment 124670
> 
> 2-Click on the smiley face icon (the icon under the hyperlink icon):
> View attachment 124671
> 
> 3-Click the emote you'd like:
> View attachment 124672
> 
> 4-Done:
> View attachment 124673
> 
> 
> BTW, you're not an idiot (just a little inexperienced when it comes to emotes)!


                   
Oh, my goodness, it makes me dizzy just looking at it.
     tort:              
I'll just stick to this one, thanks.
                   
You have created a Monster!!!!!!!!!!
                   
Ha! ha! ha! ha! ha! ha! ha! Ha! Ha! hahahhahahha!!!! ha ha!! !! ha!Ha Ha ha! Ha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## leigti

Testing testing.


----------



## leigti

Darn it, I followed the instructions above and they still don't show up.


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> Darn it, I followed the instructions above and they still don't show up.


If your using the app on an iPhone it won't work


----------



## leigti

Well shoot. Oh well I will survive another day.. At least that one works


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hope you're not going to post every message twice with different emojis!


Not at all!!! I thought I was just editing my reply- I had NO INTENTION of sending a second one! I've successfully edited my replies plenty of times, so I have no clue how this happened!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Well shoot. Oh well I will survive another day.. At least that one works


But it's not a brilliant tortoise one.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But it's not a brilliant tortoise one.


Oh just rub it in why don't you :-(


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


>


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Noel! Good morning. How is Moe and the rest of the gang?


Hi Jacqui *waves* she is doing great!
They are all getting big and enjoying the expansion of their outdoor enclosure


----------



## Momof4

Does anyone know why my private messages on the left side of the app went? I can't find mine anymore.


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry, no idea.


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all  just came in from mowing the yard and the tort monsters outdoor enclosure. The trio is not keeping up on their end up the bargain yet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good evening!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I was looking under a rock and I accidentally touched a rattlesnake omfg!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, as long as it didn't bite you, it's cool.


----------



## Moozillion

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I was looking under a rock and I accidentally touched a rattlesnake omfg!!!



 OMG!!! BE CAREFUL, NEWT!!!


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I was looking under a rock and I accidentally touched a rattlesnake omfg!!!


I like to touch rattle snakes



With a Shovel


----------



## tortdad

We had a community Easter egg hunt this afternoon. Noah only got 6 or so eggs but he was all happy he found one shaped like a treasure chest. Turns out that one was a "special" egg. Right when the hunt ended the person running it said to check your bag and whoever had the treasure chest to come to the front. He won a basket full of candy and a stuffed rabbit; he was all kinds of happy.


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> We had a community Easter egg hunt this afternoon. Noah only got 6 or so eggs but he was all happy he found one shaped like a treasure chest. Turns out that one was a "special" egg. Right when the hunt ended the person running it said to check your bag and whoever had the treasure chest to come to the front. He won a basket full of candy and a stuffed rabbit; he was all kinds of happy.
> View attachment 124681
> 
> View attachment 124682


WOO HOO!!! Way to go, NOAH!!!


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I was looking under a rock and I accidentally touched a rattlesnake omfg!!!



Be careful!!!!


----------



## leigti

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all  just came in from mowing the yard and the tort monsters outdoor enclosure. The trio is not keeping up on their end up the bargain yet


My Russian tortoise would be happy to help.


----------



## Momof4

Can someone direct me on how to start a conversation in PM with the app?


----------



## leigti

Tap the avatar of the person you want to talk to and then another screen pops up. In the top right corner there's a square. Touch that and another screen pops up where you can start a conversation. At least that's how it is on my iPhone.


----------



## Momof4

leigti said:


> Tap the avatar of the person you want to talk to and then another screen pops up. In the top right corner there's a square. Touch that and another screen pops up where you can start a conversation. At least that's how it is on my iPhone.



Perfect, thank you!!!


----------



## Momof4

Did you guys know that when your reading a post from someone in a thread you can hold down that section for a second and it gets bold and bigger?
I'm on an iPhone 6+ so I'm not sure about other phones.


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Did you guys know that when your reading a post from someone in a thread you can hold down that section for a second and it gets bold and bigger?
> I'm on an iPhone 6+ so I'm not sure about other phones.


Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## AZtortMom

leigti said:


> My Russian tortoise would be happy to help.


Send him over


----------



## leigti

When I do that it just goes to a screen all by itself. I can't tell if it gets big or bold. But I have the iPhone five so it's not as updated as yours is probably.


----------



## Momof4

We just set up camp and headed out for a ride! I'll check in later. 

I love this thread!! I get withdrawals when I'm not reading on here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> We just set up camp and headed out for a ride! I'll check in later.
> 
> I love this thread!! I get withdrawals when I'm not reading on here.


Me too.
Big time.


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> When I do that it just goes to a screen all by itself. I can't tell if it gets big or bold. But I have the iPhone five so it's not as updated as yours is probably.


Mines an iPhone 4 and it does it so im sure your 5 does. It takes it to a screen all by itself and makes the text slightly larger.


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> Mines an iPhone 4 and it does it so im sure your 5 does. It takes it to a screen all by itself and makes the text slightly larger.


I guess it's just not enough for me to notice. I have the text as big as it will go on this phone already.


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> I guess it's just not enough for me to notice. I have the text as big as it will go on this phone already.


When I do it my text gets about 40%-50% larger


----------



## leigti

Mine doesn't seem too for some reason. But like I said, I already have everything turned up as big as it will go.


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> Mine doesn't seem too for some reason. But like I said, I already have everything turned up as big as it will go.


I'm sure that's it. If you're already at 100% then there's no room for bigger


----------



## Jacqui

Good going Noah!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Mine doesn't seem too for some reason. But like I said, I already have everything turned up as big as it will go.


Hiya.
Do you remember Henrietta the Chicken on April Fools' Day?
Well, the owner's posted back saying it wasn't a prank
Have a peek and tell us what you think.


----------



## Jacqui

I had a wonderful surprise and then a yummy Mexican meal for lunch. My youngest daughter and her guy came down and took me put. Was nice to get to spend more time with the fella who may become a future son-in-law. He just flew in yesterday for a long weekend visit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> OMG!!! BE CAREFUL, NEWT!!!


Hi, Bea.
Remember Henrietta the Chicken?
Well Len, the owner has posted saying it wasn't an April Fool's but was real.
Have a look and see what you think.
I don't know what to believe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I had a wonderful surprise and then a yummy Mexican meal for lunch. My youngest daughter and her guy came down and took me put. Was nice to get to spend more time with the fella who may become a future son-in-law. He just flew in yesterday for a long weekend visit.


Hmmmm.
Love Mexican food and used to cook it a lot for wifey, before we got married and I gave up cooking.
Can't get the ingredients here really.


----------



## tortdad

Mexican food is my favorite 


My wife is Mexican and she made me say that.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Bea.
> Remember Henrietta the Chicken?
> Well Len, the owner has posted saying it wasn't an April Fool's but was real.
> Have a look and see what you think.
> I don't know what to believe.


The lady never actually said the chicken was real. So what she did say made sense. I, and some others just assumed it was real. You know what you get when you assume.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Mexican food is my favorite
> 
> 
> My wife is Mexican and she made me say that.


Wifey can't make me say anything I don't want to say.
Oh, actually she's telling me that I have to tell you that she can.
So I'd better.


----------



## leigti

I love Mexican food also. And nobody is making me say that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> The lady never actually said the chicken was real. So what she did say made sense. I, and some others just assumed it was real. You know what you get when you assume.


Yes, but he now says he doesn't know if it minds posing or not. 'It's impossible to tell.' 
If it's stuffed it couldn't possibly mind posing. It must not mind posing any more than it could mind anything else, i.e. not at all.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> I love Mexican food also. And nobody is making me say that.


It really is my favorite. Green chile chicken enchiladas made with flour tortillas are my absolute favorite. The restaurant down the street has the best version of it. Even my wife thinks there's is better than hers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, Nick, how's you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> It really is my favorite. Green chile chicken enchiladas made with flour tortillas are my absolute favorite. The restaurant down the street has the best version of it. Even my wife thinks there's is better than hers.


Do not fall into this trap!!!
She may say it, but she doesn't mean it.
She wants you to say, 'Darling, of course yours is better.'
If you say otherwise she may smile, but inside she is planning revenge.


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> It really is my favorite. Green chile chicken enchiladas made with flour tortillas are my absolute favorite. The restaurant down the street has the best version of it. Even my wife thinks there's is better than hers.


Enchiladas are much better in my opinion if they're made with corn tortillas.


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> Enchiladas are much better in my opinion if they're made with corn tortillas.


 I use corn tortillas for everything except my green chile enchiladas


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do not fall into this trap!!!
> She may say it, but she doesn't mean it.
> She wants you to say, 'Darling, of course yours is better.'
> If you say otherwise she may smile, but inside she is planning revenge.


 The revenge is worth it. Them things are the best


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night all.
Today is my anniversary, so I've got to be nice to wifey when we get up in the morning and make her a coffee or something. 
I'll be being attentive to her all day and we'll be going out, so I'll be seeing little of you tomorrow, you lucky people. 
Have a good day, though I'll try to make the odd brief appearance if I can and keep you alert. 
Love you all.
Nighty-night.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I was looking under a rock and I accidentally touched a rattlesnake omfg!!!



Watch your language, buster!


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> What's happening? Are you folks in the Frozen North still having winter-like weather, or has the sun taken over the sky? And how about you frozen peoplecicles back east? Warm back there yet?
> 
> We're about finished with Spring and heading quickly into summer. I've got the prettiest iris blooming now. And my favorite climbing rose, Cecile Bruenner, is blooming like crazy!!


Snowed here today.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Bea.
> Remember Henrietta the Chicken?
> Well Len, the owner has posted saying it wasn't an April Fool's but was real.
> Have a look and see what you think.
> I don't know what to believe.



It's not an April Fool joke, but it's also not a real chicken. He's giving it away or finding it a new home. He sure fooled me. I thought it was real.


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> The lady never actually said the chicken was real. So what she did say made sense. I, and some others just assumed it was real. You know what you get when you assume.



Just to set it right - Len is male.


----------



## Yvonne G

Heather H said:


> Snowed here today.



For cryin' out loud! Is it ever going to warm up?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> For cryin' out loud! Is it ever going to warm up?


She can have some of my weather


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> For cryin' out loud! Is it ever going to warm up?


Tomorrow supposed to be in the 50's yesterday was in the 60 's


----------



## Heather H

AZtortMom said:


> She can have some of my weather


Please


----------



## AZtortMom

Heather H said:


> Tomorrow supposed to be in the 50's yesterday was in the 60 's


Ugh


----------



## AZtortMom

Mid 80's all week. I just waiting the shoe to to drop for the 100's to start happening


----------



## Heather H

I like between 75-85


----------



## AZtortMom

Me too


----------



## Yvonne G

I just wish the wind would die down. I HATE THE WIND!!!!


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> Just to set it right - Len is male.


Okay, sorry.


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> I like between 75-85


Me too.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Watch your language, buster!


no one controls me!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Bea.
> Remember Henrietta the Chicken?
> Well Len, the owner has posted saying it wasn't an April Fool's but was real.
> Have a look and see what you think.
> I don't know what to believe.


I am positive that is NOT a live bird. It may have been alive once upon a time, but expired and is now stuffed, or it may be altogether fake. Regardless, it does NOT look like a live bird to me.


----------



## puffy137

Momof4 said:


> I can't wait to be a grandparent! My oldest are 26 but it should be a while because of the stage in their life right now. I try to think of grandma names for myself.
> What do the grandkids call you? I have a Nana who is 94 but I dont want to be a nana because I would have some big shoes to fill. She was the best Nana ever.


I called my grandmother , Gran , & our long dead Grandfather was always known in the family as Granfer, I think its an old west country name for grandfather. The Queen gets called Granny by all her grandchildren . My mother wanted to be known as Grandma , so I guess that will do for me too, although in this arab country Grannies are called Mama followed by their name , such as Mama Puff, lol . My friend who is an elderly granny gets called Eedayda = grandmother , I think because her family originated in Heil Saudi Arabia , don't fancy that name myself.


----------



## puffy137

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam. You must be joking dear!  What of....*cars*, *heating* dudring the freezing Winter days, and all the rest?
> 
> 
> I do understand you. We, on the other hand live in a country where cars are probably more than human beings! The trouble is that here in Jordan there are *no* *decent* *means* *of* *transportation*-unlike Europe. Taxis are available but not everyone can afford them, therefore a Jordanian citizen buys a car and on the long run it is less expensive, even when the owner has expenses such as: fuel, maintenance, insurance and so on. Furthermore, very few people........*walk*. Goodness, you ought to see the way I get *stared* *at* when I go out for a walk.


Gillian , you better go native then so no one will turn a hair. ( like me for instance , I go incognito almost everywhere)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I just wish the wind would die down. I HATE THE WIND!!!!


I can recommend several medicines or herbal remedies to help you with that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> I called my grandmother , Gran , & our long dead Grandfather was always known in the family as Granfer, I think its an old west country name for grandfather. The Queen gets called Granny by all her grandchildren . My mother wanted to be known as Grandma , so I guess that will do for me too, although in this arab country Grannies are called Mama followed by their name , such as Mama Puff, lol . My friend who is an elderly granny gets called Eedayda = grandmother , I think because her family originated in Heil Saudi Arabia , don't fancy that name myself.


Yeah, west country for grandma-ma is Granfer and a woodlouse or pill bug is called a granfer-scrooger.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Huge thunderstorm last night.
Overcast today.
Not on.
I shall be having words.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> Does anyone know why my private messages on the left side of the app went? I can't find mine anymore.


There's an alternative way to message TFO members on the app:
1- Leave the thread you are currently:
View attachment 124763

2- Click the icon on the top left corner of the screen:
View attachment 124764

3- Click the "Messages" section:
View attachment 124765

4- Click the pencil icon on the top right of the screen:
View attachment 124766

5- Fill in the needed info:
View attachment 124767


To enter a message you've sent previously:

1- Click on the message you've sent (or received). You do this after entering the "Messages" section (Step 3 in the previous "guide"). 

2- Reply in the box provided at the bottom.


3- You can move a "page" forward or backward in the messages if you scroll to the bottom then click the right or left arrow:



Sorry for the long explanation, here's a tortoise made of bread:


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> There's an alternative way to message TFO members on the app:
> 1- Leave the thread you are currently:
> View attachment 124763
> 
> 2- Click the icon on the top left corner of the screen:
> View attachment 124764
> 
> 3- Click the "Messages" section:
> View attachment 124765
> 
> 4- Click the pencil icon on the top right of the screen:
> View attachment 124766
> 
> 5- Fill in the needed info:
> View attachment 124767
> 
> 
> To enter a message you've sent previously:
> 
> 1- Click on the message you've sent (or received). You do this after entering the "Messages" section (Step 3 in the previous "guide").
> 
> 2- Reply in the box provided at the bottom.
> View attachment 124769
> 
> 3- You can move a "page" forward or backward in the messages if you scroll to the bottom then click the right or left arrow:
> View attachment 124770
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long explanation, here's a tortoise made of bread:
> View attachment 124775


loveLoveLOVE that bread tortoise!!!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Mexican food is my favorite
> 
> 
> My wife is Mexican and she made me say that.



If she cooks, you are such a lucky man.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey can't make me say anything I don't want to say.
> Oh, actually she's telling me that I have to tell you that she can.
> So I'd better.




Neither can my wife.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> It really is my favorite. Green chile chicken enchiladas made with flour tortillas are my absolute favorite. The restaurant down the street has the best version of it. Even my wife thinks there's is better than hers.



Boy that sounds delicious. 
i


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I just wish the wind would die down. I HATE THE WIND!!!!



Another reason for you to never visit. Our wind all week has been averaging 25 mph.


----------



## Moozillion

puffy137 said:


> I called my grandmother , Gran , & our long dead Grandfather was always known in the family as Granfer, I think its an old west country name for grandfather. The Queen gets called Granny by all her grandchildren . My mother wanted to be known as Grandma , so I guess that will do for me too, although in this arab country Grannies are called Mama followed by their name , such as Mama Puff, lol . My friend who is an elderly granny gets called Eedayda = grandmother , I think because her family originated in Heil Saudi Arabia , don't fancy that name myself.


Puffy, there's also the possibility the grandchild may quite inadvertently give you a name, if the parents stay alert and creatively-minded. I was the first grandchild to my father's parents. When I was a very little thing they were trying to teach me to say "Grandma" but I got it turned around, and said "Maga." Happily, all the adults thought that was sweet, so they did not try and correct me, and she was known as Maga to her 5 grandchildren. Even as adults, we only ever called her Maga. It evokes very fond memories for me even now!
My youngest sister's children call their grandmother Grammy.


----------



## Jacqui

Happy Easter. I hope the Easterturtle brings you lots of goodies.


----------



## Jacqui

I love the bread turtle. I use to think about making things like that, but time and energy always ran out first. @[email protected]


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I love the bread turtle. I use to think about making things like that, but time and energy always ran out first. @[email protected]



You said that perfectly!! I see things to make or cool crafts on Pintrest but never get around to it.


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> There's an alternative way to message TFO members on the app:
> 1- Leave the thread you are currently:
> View attachment 124763
> 
> 2- Click the icon on the top left corner of the screen:
> View attachment 124764
> 
> 3- Click the "Messages" section:
> View attachment 124765
> 
> 4- Click the pencil icon on the top right of the screen:
> View attachment 124766
> 
> 5- Fill in the needed info:
> View attachment 124767
> 
> 
> To enter a message you've sent previously:
> 
> 1- Click on the message you've sent (or received). You do this after entering the "Messages" section (Step 3 in the previous "guide").
> 
> 2- Reply in the box provided at the bottom.
> View attachment 124769
> 
> 3- You can move a "page" forward or backward in the messages if you scroll to the bottom then click the right or left arrow:
> View attachment 124770
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long explanation, here's a tortoise made of bread:
> View attachment 124775



Wow thanks for the explanation !! 
That bread looks delicious!!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Abdulla6169

*HAPPY EASTER!*
   


εїз Ƹ̴Ӂ̴Ʒ Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ

✿❀❁✿❀❁ ❁(\_/)
(\(\ ✿✿❀❁ (≧◡≦)
( =':')✿❀❁ <[:]|||||||[:]>
(..(")(")✿❀❁✿(")(")


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

That chocolate Easter egg is phenomenal.


----------



## Abdulla6169

THIS WILL ALWAYS BE RELEVANT, HAPPY EASTER!


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no one controls me!




***Yvonne's finger hovers over the 'ban' button*** Oh yeah? We'll see about that! ***Jacqui holds her back and knocks her finger away from the button***


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no one controls me!


Except your parents & your tortoise & maybe your teachers... And your future wife (if you choose to get married).


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Puffy, there's also the possibility the grandchild may quite inadvertently give you a name, if the parents stay alert and creatively-minded. I was the first grandchild to my father's parents. When I was a very little thing they were trying to teach me to say "Grandma" but I got it turned around, and said "Maga." Happily, all the adults thought that was sweet, so they did not try and correct me, and she was known as Maga to her 5 grandchildren. Even as adults, we only ever called her Maga. It evokes very fond memories for me even now!
> My youngest sister's children call their grandmother Grammy.



I was "Gramma" to my daughter's kids, but "Grams" to my son's daughter. My daughter is now having identity issues with her first grandchild. Since I've always been "Gramma" to her and her kids, it's hard for her to remember that her own grandchild now calls Her "gramma."


----------



## smarch

Happy Easter everyone! Or happy Sunday, whichever you prefer, doesn't make me like you guys any less. 

Here at my house we are currently watching Santa Claus is Comin to Town. Yes I know we're weird. Movies are movies we don't care in this house what holidays it's supposed to be watched at. (And elf is an all the time movie no matter what, I had to get my own copy since my parents hide theirs when it's not Christmas!)


----------



## smarch

Just found out my Aunt is bringing Cocoa today (I've posted pictures before and will again, he's the part shepherd part husky dog) apparently he's not been eating  he'd had a couple of tumors taken from his bum a few months ago and it kinda worried me, I love that dog. At least I get to see him today. B


----------



## Yvonne G

I sure have a hard time getting going when it's cold in the mornings. This transitional time of year one can't make a fire in the wood stove or the house will be too hot later in the day, but it's so darned cold right now. I'm sitting fully dressed in sweats, wearing also my thick bathrobe and freezing to death. Every so often Misty comes over and places her chin on my chest and her teeth are chattering. Once the sun comes out it will warm up in a hurry, but right now I'm COLD!!!


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> Just found out my Aunt is bringing Cocoa today (I've posted pictures before and will again, he's the part shepherd part husky dog) apparently he's not been eating  he'd had a couple of tumors taken from his bum a few months ago and it kinda worried me, I love that dog. At least I get to see him today. B


Carrots the miracle animal food. If a dog will not eat try adding soft cooked carrots. Also you can try 1/2 a banana. Hope he starts eating soon.


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 124783
> 
> *HAPPY EASTER!*
> 
> 
> 
> εїз Ƹ̴Ӂ̴Ʒ Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ
> 
> ✿❀❁✿❀❁ ❁(\_/)
> (\(\ ✿✿❀❁ (≧◡≦)
> ( =':')✿❀❁ <[:]|||||||[:]>
> (..(")(")✿❀❁✿(")(")


WOW!!! That chocolate egg is amazing!!! AND I LOOOOOOVE YOUR EASTER BUNNIES AND BUTTERFLIES EMOTES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 124782


You come up with some of the best pictures.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 124783
> 
> *HAPPY EASTER!*
> 
> 
> 
> εїз Ƹ̴Ӂ̴Ʒ Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ
> 
> ✿❀❁✿❀❁ ❁(\_/)
> (\(\ ✿✿❀❁ (≧◡≦)
> ( =':')✿❀❁ <[:]|||||||[:]>
> (..(")(")✿❀❁✿(")(")


love them!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne's finger hovers over the 'ban' button*** Oh yeah? We'll see about that! ***Jacqui holds her back and knocks her finger away from the button***



You owe me Nick.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Working in the garden today. Turbo is outside in his enclosure, I think he saw me plant the strawberry plants.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne's finger hovers over the 'ban' button*** Oh yeah? We'll see about that! ***Jacqui holds her back and knocks her finger away from the button***


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Those here that knowish me, know that in not much of a praying man, nor a scorner of others beliefs. That said, I point out that for me, “I believe in Everything, nothing is sacred. Or is it, I believe in Nothing, Everything is sacred!" 
Yesterday, while looking in the photos on my phone, I came across this photo of a teaching that I had take last July. I don't remember taking the picture or where but finding it at this point of my life was a very deliberate act by all I hold sacred in or don't.


Still waiting for that dang horse to come back!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne's finger hovers over the 'ban' button*** Oh yeah? We'll see about that! ***Jacqui holds her back and knocks her finger away from the button***


You have a ban button?
Oh, the power!!!!
I simply couldn't resist.
Now, who am I going to ban today?????


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Just made a cover over the enclosure. No more worrying about birds and cats taking my turbo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> Just made a cover over the enclosure. No more worrying about birds and cats taking my turbo.


Terrific,good job, but don't forget chicken wire reduces the penetration of uv!
How is Turbo?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Terrific,good job, but don't forget glass reduces the penetration of uv.
> How is Turbo?


Glass? I see chicken wire as a cover. I do see lots of grass-Adam? Too much grass this day? LOL


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Glass? I see chicken wire as a cover. I do see lots of grass-Adam? Too much grass this day? LOL


humph! 
I wasn't wearing my glasses. Silly me and thanks.
message above corrected.
Better now?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lol


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lol



I am so confused!! I have read it all three times and my head is spinning. I know its Easter, but after that I need a drink! haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> I am so confused!! I have read it all three times and my head is spinning. I know its Easter, but after that I need a drink! haha


Sorry, Donna, i read your post without my googles on and thought you'd put glass all over the enclosure. Should have known better of you.
Ken pointed it out, he knows what an idiot I am - see jokes thread 'mad as a Hatter' etc. 
So I went back and changed glass for chicken wire, thought it funnier than just deleting the whole lot.
Sorry, i should never have misjudged you, but I'm trying to pay attention to wifey tonight and am not really concentrating.
And I've had a glass or two of Chablis.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, Donna, i read your post without my googles on and thought you'd put glass all over the enclosure. Should have known better of you.
> Ken pointed it out, he knows what an idiot I am - see jokes thread 'mad as a Hatter' etc.
> So I went back and changed glass for chicken wire, thought it funnier than just deleting the whole lot.
> Sorry, i should never have misjudged you, but I'm trying to pay attention to wifey tonight and am not really concentrating.
> And I've had a glass or two of Chablis.



Paying attention to wifey tonight?? Is it an anniversary or just earning bonus points? haha. I am done in the yard and I think there is a very cold bottle of wine waiting for me. I am sure I will be typing funnies very soon!! I have heard I am hilarious when I drink!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> Paying attention to wifey tonight?? Is it an anniversary or just earning bonus points? haha. I am done in the yard and I think there is a very cold bottle of wine waiting for me. I am sure I will be typing funnies very soon!! I have heard I am hilarious when I drink!!


You are always hilarious, so either you're drunk all the time, or just naturally funny.
Or both.
Wedding anniversary. And bonus points.
Enjoy your slurp.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Donna/Turbo said:


> I have heard I am hilarious when I drink!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 124874


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Can anyone give me any information on this piece? It seems to be copper, I don't know where my grandmother was when she picked it up, other than it was during her travels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Looks Indian to me, but I wouldn't swear to it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

She did spend plenty of time in India. Many of her artifacts here I think are of India origin.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As well as others…I inherited many of these items.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, again I'm guessing, but seen similar. an avatar of Vishnu perhaps.
I think it's a charm, protection against the evil eye.
But what do I know?


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You have a ban button?
> Oh, the power!!!!
> I simply couldn't resist.
> Now, who am I going to ban today?????



We can also do have the ability to put you on moderated status and with that nobody sees your post until we okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> We can also do have the ability to put you on moderated status and with that nobody sees your post until we okay.


i'll be good.
Mostly.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'll be good.
> Mostly.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> We can also do have the ability to put you on moderated status and with that nobody sees your post until we okay.



Please provide me with such powers. There are a few people I would like to put on the "grounded" list, lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, again I'm guessing, but seen similar. an avatar of Vishnu perhaps.
> I think it's a charm, protection against the evil eye.
> But what do I know?


The top one's definitely Hindu gods, the second also Indian I think. 3rd one Japanese. last one a real mix of interesting artifacts, but many Indian, I think.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are always hilarious, so either you're drunk all the time, or just naturally funny.
> Or both.
> Wedding anniversary. And bonus points.
> Enjoy your slurp.


CONGRATULATIONS to you both!!!
So how many years of marital bliss is this?


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Jacqui said:


> We can also do have the ability to put you on moderated status and with that nobody sees your post until we okay.



Wow...That is power!!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, Donna, i read your post without my googles on and thought you'd put glass all over the enclosure. Should have known better of you.
> Ken pointed it out, he knows what an idiot I am - see jokes thread 'mad as a Hatter' etc.
> So I went back and changed glass for chicken wire, thought it funnier than just deleting the whole lot.
> Sorry, i should never have misjudged you, but I'm trying to pay attention to wifey tonight and am not really concentrating.
> And I've had a glass or two of Chablis.



Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Donna/Turbo said:


> Wow...That is power!!



Wait...Does the person know they are on moderated status? I could be on moderated status and not know it. This is getting weird!! Or am I just getting paranoid??


----------



## tortdad

@mike taylor


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are always hilarious, so either you're drunk all the time, or just naturally funny.
> Or both.
> Wedding anniversary. And bonus points.
> Enjoy your slurp.



Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Can anyone give me any information on this piece? It seems to be copper, I don't know where my grandmother was when she picked it up, other than it was during her travels.
> View attachment 124876
> View attachment 124877


This piece definitely looks Hindu to me. I am in a Sanscrit study group, and the writing on the back appears to be either a Sanscrit dialect or another very closely derived language. The only thing I can read for sure is the writing in the center, which reads "Om." There are many ways to interpret Om, and there are many who will not agree with me, but this is what I've been taught. Om is the very sacred sound of the vibrations that created the universe. We have no English equivalent, but it is very, VERY commonly used in almost all prayers and for asking for connection/blessing/guidance from The Infinite. The flower on the back is the lotus. It often symbolizes the spiritual purity that mankind aspires to or acknowledgement of the spiritual purity of The Infinite. 
I can't see the figure on the front well enough to hazard a guess there; sorry!
My best guess is that this is a protective amulet in the Hindu tradition.


----------



## Momof4

@mike taylor


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> CONGRATULATIONS to you both!!!
> So how many years of marital bliss is this?


I don't know. 
70 or 80 ?
I'll go ask.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Happy Anniversary!!!


Thank you very much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> Wait...Does the person know they are on moderated status? I could be on moderated status and not know it. This is getting weird!! Or am I just getting paranoid??


Paranoid, i think
They would tell you if you were on moderated status and your posts would not appear on the threads for ages, I guess.
Anyway, you're fine, you're a good girl!!!!!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Paranoid, i think
> They would tell you if you were on moderated status and your posts would not appear on the threads for ages, I guess.
> Anyway, you're fine, you're a good girl!!!!!



 So you think


----------



## bouaboua

Hello and


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Does anyone follow the Bearded Dragon Forum. If you do, go to Introductions and read "Hello" by Aimeelou. If that doesn't make you cry, nothing will.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> So you think


Not very often no.
Oh, sorry, I thought it was a question.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> Does anyone follow the Bearded Dragon Forum. If you do, go to Introductions and read "Hello" by Aimeelou. If that doesn't make you cry, nothing will.


Tragic, really, really sad.
I am tempted to join their forum just to offer my condolences and offer sympathy on behalf of tortoise forum.
What a brave and loving lady Aimeelou is.
Very sad, but lovely too.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

I think Bearded Dragon's are really beautiful and I want one so bad. But I just keep hearing these really sad stories about them getting sick and passing away. I have 3 older dogs and just don't need more pain in my life. I don't know anyone that actually has one, so I am completely basing it on the Bearded Dragon Forum. Maybe one day I will get one. I have done so much research I am sure I could keep it super healthy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yeah, they're great animals.
I've held a couple, but never owned one.
Tricky to keep, I imagine.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> @mike taylor




Are we now alert-bombing Mike?

@mike taylor


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Are we now alert-bombing Mike?
> 
> @mike taylor



I thought they were nominating him for moderation...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Are we now alert-bombing Mike?
> 
> @mike taylor


Some are a little.
He seems to have vanished.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I thought they were nominating him for moderation...


Not terribly likely.


----------



## AZtortMom

@mike taylor


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Hello and
> View attachment 124892


Hi Steven


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@mike taylor
I would like you to come back, please.
1st time I have ever done this @ thing.


----------



## leigti

@Yvonne G have you seen Jodie's thread on the first weeds of the year? We are wondering what those weeds are.


----------



## leigti

Or anybody else who knows plants. It is supposed to snow there tonight so she has to pick them soon if they are good.


----------



## Yvonne G

@mike taylor

We're supposed to have a tiny chance of rain this evening. There's a bunch of clouds in the sky, but I kinda, sorta doubt we'll get rain.

Well, Darth is on the way south. He's in a large plastic tub and I gave the driver a roll of paper towels. They sure can smell when they let loose. I warned him to pull over and clean it up or he's liable to pass out from the fumes! The appointment is tomorrow at 2p. I'll keep you informed.

Oh, and... @mike taylor


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @mike taylor
> I would like you to come back, please.
> 1st time I have ever done this @ thing.



You don't know what you're missing. Though it would be funny if his alerts are turned off and this is all for naught.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think the first one is horseweed, not edible.. The second is some sort of prickly lettuce, edible.


----------



## jaizei

@Tidgy's Dad Right?


----------



## jaizei

@Tidgy's Dad Please respond...


----------



## jaizei

@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## jaizei

My finger slipped


----------



## Yvonne G

So now we're alert bombing @Tidgy's Dad ?


----------



## Yvonne G

...and I forgot @mike taylor


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> I think the first one is horseweed, not edible.. The second is some sort of prickly lettuce, edible.


Thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, tomorrow's another day. See you all later!

@Tidgy's Dad 
@mike taylor 
and for good measure - @russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mike is MIA? I'll text him, yes?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My phone seems to be acting up alittle. Look what happened when I texted Mike. My keyboard took off!umm never mind


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yes, please. 
We worry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Why is everyone tagging me? ? ?
Does it only give you an alert like replying to a post does, or a like, or is it supposed to mean it's important?
This is still all new to me.


----------



## Momof4

Donna/Turbo said:


> I think Bearded Dragon's are really beautiful and I want one so bad. But I just keep hearing these really sad stories about them getting sick and passing away. I have 3 older dogs and just don't need more pain in my life. I don't know anyone that actually has one, so I am completely basing it on the Bearded Dragon Forum. Maybe one day I will get one. I have done so much research I am sure I could keep it super healthy.



I'm an old member and I think her name sounds familiar. I had two Beardies. I loved them and I bred a colony of roaches. Since my wifi is bad while camping I can't open the website so I haven't read it.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why is everyone tagging me? ? ?
> Does it only give you an alert like replying to a post does, or a like, or is it supposed to mean it's important?
> This is still all new to me.



Good question.


----------



## Momof4

Me and my photo bomber!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It at least looks like you and your sister are having fun …


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 124894
> 
> Me and my photo bomber!


Any luck on getting a Sulcata


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Any luck on getting a Sulcata



Not yet. My husband is thinking about it ,while he is looking to buy a Husqvarna. He already has a 2013.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It at least looks like you and your sister are having fun …



Your sweet!!


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> Not yet. My husband is thinking about it ,while he is looking to buy a Husqvarna. He already has a 2013.



He is asking a lot of questions. Which is justified.


----------



## Momof4

@russian/sulcata/tortoise

Glowing scorpion


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> @russian/sulcata/tortoise
> 
> Glowing scorpion
> View attachment 124895


 WHY IS IT GLOWING??!?!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WHY IS IT GLOWING??!?!!!!


Scorpions glow under ultra violet light.
It is one of the great mysteries of science and evolution why they do this, although recent genetic studies have given me an idea.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Scorpions glow under ultra violet light.
> It is one of the great mysteries of science and evolution why they do this, although recent genetic studies have given me an idea.


...and what is your idea???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, roughly, the scorpion has a particular group of genes that are unique in the animal kingdom that give it it's segmented tail and venomous sting.
One of the hox genes, the 4th, seems to be linked to the production of the ultra violet glow and through sensory cells in the whole of the cuticle, but especially in the tail joints nearer the sting. So the scorpion produces and is sensitive to ultra violet enabling it to detect the blocking of it's own transmitted uv rays, If the signal is blocked the scorpion knows, even in complete darkness that it is near to an object, and by increasing the percentage of body cuticle blocking it can find its way into a nice dark hole, and thus safety. 
Some work has already been done on this by an American team, but my work goes further and shows which areas of the body are particularly sensitive and exactly how the scorpion maneuvres into a hidey hole, and the part the tail plays as an antenna. 
I have been studying the evolution of this group for a long time and many living species here in Morocco (and sometimes elsewhere).
I also think that, for reasons of the evolution of the hox genes in the chelicerata through time, that the unique tail and uv capabilities evolved together.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, roughly, the scorpion has a particular group of genes that are unique in the animal kingdom that give it it's segmented tail and venomous sting.
> One of the hox genes, the 4th, seems to be linked to the production of the ultra violet glow and through sensory cells in the whole of the cuticle, but especially in the tail joints nearer the sting. So the scorpion produces and is sensitive to ultra violet enabling it to detect the blocking of it's own transmitted uv rays, If the signal is blocked the scorpion knows, even in complete darkness that it is near to an object, and by increasing the percentage of body cuticle blocking it can find its way into a nice dark hole, and thus safety.
> Some work has already been done on this by an American team, but my work goes further and shows which areas of the body are particularly sensitive and exactly how the scorpion maneuvres into a hidey hole, and the part the tail plays as an antenna.
> I have been studying the evolution of this group for a long time and many living species here in Morocco (and sometimes elsewhere).
> I also think that, for reasons of the evolution of the hox genes in the chelicerata through time, that the unique tail and uv capabilities evolved together.


Wow. Never knew all this. I'm not a fan of scorpions. Got stung by one when I was a kid. Got very ill. My toe is still numb. This was 30 plus years ago. Not sure what kind.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Scorpions glow under ultra violet light.
> It is one of the great mysteries of science and evolution why they do this, although recent genetic studies have given me an idea.



Thank for explaining! The ranger showed it to us today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got these small bark scorpions they typically are found in wood piles under bark. Likely for the food available. They too, glow while under black light. What we found fascinating was why would a nocturnal critter develop something it couldn't see...although from what I understand cats can see the uv glow. Rodents leave a urine trail while walking which has uv glow properties making it glow at night.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

yo is anyone alive?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning peeps


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yo is anyone alive?


No, we're all sleeping getting ready for school and work.


----------



## Moozillion

Heather H said:


> Wow. Never knew all this. I'm not a fan of scorpions. Got stung by one when I was a kid. Got very ill. My toe is still numb. This was 30 plus years ago. Not sure what kind.


 Wow!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We've got these small bark scorpions they typically are found in wood piles under bark. Likely for the food available. They too, glow while under black light. What we found fascinating was why would a nocturnal critter develop something it couldn't see...although from what I understand cats can see the uv glow. Rodents leave a urine trail while walking which has uv glow properties making it glow at night.


A glowing urine trail??!?!??!?!
 Ewwwww!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 124894
> 
> Me and my photo bomber!


A couple of beauties, for sure!!!


----------



## taza

I just went on the bearded dragon forum, that was sad about Panda. I have four beardies they are lots of fun. 
Here are some pics. These are my girls I don't have a pic of my boy I will take one this morning He is a beauty. The last pic she is on sand but that was the day I got her with enclosure so I switched it out immediately to flooring. Thanks for looking Sandy


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO ! ! ! !

Waking up at 4 AM this morning and can't get back to sleep..........


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Steven! So, did you clean the house for Irene in the early morning hours?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Though currently I am not working, I keep my alarm set for 5:00am. And I get up grab coffee and watch local news. 
I think it's important for me to keep the morning alarm routine consistent because the not working part is only temporary.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I've been retired for many, many years, and I don't need an alarm. I've never been able to sleep past 6a.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I've never been able to sleep past 6a.


You should try it. Sometimes it can be wonderful.


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Though currently I am not working, I keep my alarm set for 5:00am. And I get up grab coffee and watch local news.
> I think it's important for me to keep the morning alarm routine consistent because the not working part is only temporary.


Smart! That's good for you on many levels!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You should try it. Sometimes it can be wonderful.


I just got up.
It was 3pm.
Off to take wifey to the New Town and spoil her this evening.
She's paying.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Wow. Never knew all this. I'm not a fan of scorpions. Got stung by one when I was a kid. Got very ill. My toe is still numb. This was 30 plus years ago. Not sure what kind.


In the Essaoura region down south is a scorpion heaven, many different species live here and some of them are pretty dangerous, though usually you survive a sting, old people, children and the sick are sometimes killed.
several children die every year as they love to clamber through the rocks in bare feet. The parents never learn.
I have been stung many times, but never by the more dangerous species thankfully. I have suffered sickness, swollen limbs and mostly mosquito like itchy and slightly raised bumps, but they're too fascinating to resist.
I never learn either, it seems.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A good rule of thumb for scorpion toxicity is, “the smaller the pinchers, the stronger the venom." The idea being that with weak venom, the scorpion needs to hold on to the prey until it dies, thus the large pinchers, and the stronger venom works fast so it's more of a fast grab and sting, prey critter dies fast not requiring to be held.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I am putting a guess out that Mike has broken his phone.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I am putting a guess out that Mike has broken his phone.


good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I am putting a guess out that Mike has broken his phone.


I think he said something about the screen breaking when he looked at the pictures of me!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think he said something about the screen breaking when he looked at the pictures of me!


i never seen pic of you.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i never seen pic of you.


He posted it on chat some time ago... Lemme try to find it... Hmmm...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i never seen pic of you.


No, nothing like those lovely pictures you just posted.
Try pages 2,776 and 2,777 for me and 2,778 for wifey.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, nothing like those lovely pictures you just posted.
> Try pages 2,776 and 2,777 for me and 2,778 for wifey.



The amount of "pages" are different for people. You can set it up to show you a different number is posts per page and it's different from phone to computer. It's best if you just tell him what the post number was.


----------



## tortdad

tortdad said:


> The amount of "pages" are different for people. You can set it up to show you a different number is posts per page and it's different from phone to computer. It's best if you just tell him what the post number was, like this is post 56377.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, nothing like those lovely pictures you just posted.
> Try pages 2,776 and 2,777 for me and 2,778 for wifey.


ewwwwwww


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> The amount of "pages" are different for people. You can set it up to show you a different number is posts per page and it's different from phone to computer. It's best if you just tell him what the post number was.


Thanks for the advice, I'll do that in future, but judging from his reaction, Nick has managed to locate them just fine!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes...always politically correct, our little Nicky Poo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Yes...always politically correct, our little Nicky Poo.


It's fine, I can look after myself.
Anyway i'm sure his reaction was for wifey, not handsome old moi.
I think she's very beautiful.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

damn im sexy.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 124932



Ewwwwwww


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Ewwwwwww


haha your old and have no hair!


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> haha your old and have no hair!


 I have hair. It just gets wore down from all of the U-turns under the sheets. These are things you will learn about is sex Ed classes, the birds and the bees/Dogs and the fleas


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> I have hair. It just gets wore down from all of the U-turns under the sheets. These are things you will learn about is sex Ed classes, the birds and the bees/Dogs and the fleas


ewwwwwwwww


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> damn im sexy.



Sex has absolutely NOTHING to do with it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> damn im sexy.


This should be in the dabatable topics forum, I feel.


tortdad said:


> I have hair. It just gets wore down from all of the U-turns under the sheets. These are things you will learn about is sex Ed classes, the birds and the bees/Dogs and the fleas


TMI, I think


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> I have hair. It just gets wore down from all of the U-turns under the sheets. These are things you will learn about is sex Ed classes, the birds and the bees/Dogs and the fleas



Ever think about asking for directions?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

when two people love each other very much they go to the store and buy a baby.


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> Ever think about asking for directions?


Directions.... I'm not lost


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Ever think about asking for directions?



lol This made me chuckle!


----------



## Jacqui

Seeing Nick with all his hair reminds me of yesterday, seeing my oldest son. A couple of times a year he shaves his head bald and lucky for me, it had just done it last Monday. I really like seeing him shaved down. Normally I only see him in his shaggy state (like Nick)


----------



## Moozillion

I like Nick's hair! To me, not many people look good bald- Captain Picard and Yul Brenner being notable exceptions!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yesterday I had a blast at my kids' for Easter. My two daughters are sharing an apartment until the end of the month, when they move into the house my baby boy is buying. The oldest girl likes to cook and clean, the younger one not so much and she is a major procrastinator. So on Saturday, the younger girl and her guy came down to visit me. As I left, I once more asked what I needed to bring (nothing) and reminded them to at the very least get the eggs and taters boiled. I was thinking this is going to be bad, because her younger sister had left for the weekend to visit with her guy's family and so would not be there to do any of the work.

Two hours before I was due to leave, I got a text from her saying, "Am I suppose to cook all the food?". So after telling her to get the eggs and then the potatoes boiled (she only has one large enough pan), to cut up the onions and get the ham ready to go. So take off for her place. I stop at WalMart along the way and pick up a large plastic bowl for the tater salad and a paring knife (I recalled at Christmas the trouble two of them had had trying to peel taters with a steak knife.).  I get there and thank fully they (the daughter and guy) had the eggs done, were peeling them, the taters were cooling for me to peel. So I start making the tater salad. As I am about done, they say something about the ham. Come to find out, it wasn't even completely thawed. I showed them how to fix the ham in foil, but that seemed to go over their heads, so I just did it myself. Now these are two very smart people and I mean really how hard is it to figure out how to wrap up a ham?

The tater salad is about done, when they decide it's time to go get drinks for their company (who are due to arrive at any time). My cell rings, telling me my oldest is ready for me to pick him up at work (his car died going to work that am). So they decide to pick him up as they get the drinks. As they walk out, the first guest arrives (my sister). followed shortly by my youngest son. Goody!!! Guinea pigs to help with the final taste testing of the tater salad.

This is pretty much how it always goes at family diners, now that my children have taken it over. It makes for a lot of laughs and late meals. 

Anybody else have that kind of fun time?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Moozillion said:


> I like Nick's hair! To me, not many people look good bald- Captain Picard and Yul Brenner being notable exceptions!!!


i hate you!


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> I like Nick's hair! To me, not many people look good bald- Captain Picard and Yul Brenner being notable exceptions!!!



My oldest son's bald head is one of those exceptions. I don't like it when he gets the really shaggy look.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate you!



Why do you hate her? She made a nice compliment about you.


----------



## Jacqui

In a few hours, Jeff will be home for an overnight sleep over. His load goes sorta past the house and his new supply of chemo pills should be showing up at the house just before him. We had thought we would get almost an entire day together, as he should have been home at 12, but as always seems to be the case, the folks he had a 4 am deliver with this morning took 7 hours to unload their part of the truck.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate you!


Nick, you say that so much it should be your signature. Like really, chill out bro.


----------



## Moozillion

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate you!


Nick, I'm confused...
I said that I like your hair (which is true- not a joke) and now you say you "hate" me.... What do you "hate" me for???


----------



## Abdulla6169

Moozillion said:


> Nick, I'm confused...
> I said that I like your hair (which is true- not a joke) and now you say you "hate" me.... What do you "hate" me for???


Maybe when you said that not a lot of people look good bald, he thought you were referring to him?
O﹏o


----------



## Jacqui

It is sad that my children know me so well. Last week I did something I said I would never do, I went into debt to buy a new car. It is the newest car I ever have gotten only two years old. Any how, I never told any of them and when my daughter came down on Sat, I hid the new car at the neighbor's house. Sunday I parked it right out in front of the apartment building where we were meeting. My youngest son and oldest daughter, both saw the car when they arrived. The both thought, "now there is a car Mom would buy". They laughed when they found out how right they were that the bright red Easter egg car was my new toy (okay, so the loan company owns most of it, but I think I own the wiper blades already).


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh wow! A new (to you) car!! What kind is it? No more broken down pick 'em up truck?


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> Maybe when you said that not a lot of people look good bald, he thought you were referring to him?
> O﹏o


BUT NICK ISN'T BALD..... Now I'm REALLY confused....


----------



## Yvonne G

Just chalk it up to the fact that Nick is dyslexic and doesn't read well. He's so used to being picked on that he just assumed you said something bad.


----------



## Yvonne G

...and why aren't you in school? @russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Just chalk it up to the fact that Nick is dyslexic and doesn't read well. He's so used to being picked on that he just assumed you said something bad.


That makes a certain amount of sense... Thanks!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh wow! A new (to you) car!! What kind is it? No more broken down pick 'em up truck?



I still have my puck up and hopefully between Dr appointments next week Jeff will fix it. This means I can do some longer trips. It is 2013 Mazda2.


----------



## Momof4

@Jacqui enjoy your time with Jeff!!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> ...and why aren't you in school? @russian/sulcata/tortoise



He's on spring break this week.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## juli11

What's going on guys?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I still have my puck up and hopefully between Dr appointments next week Jeff will fix it. This means I can do some longer trips. It is 2013 Mazda2.



Wow! That's a mighty sporty-lookin' little red car!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

This pet store was feeding her rabbit food


----------



## Yvonne G

$60????? and they call it a 'rescue'?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Should I get her?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Should I get her?


If you want to... Entirely up to you....


----------



## Jacqui

How does she look?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! That's a mighty sporty-lookin' little red car!
> 
> View attachment 124960



It is, isn't it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

She doesn't look skinny


----------



## Jacqui

Active and clear eyes? I, myself would get her, but then I need females as my group is heavy on the males.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

She hasn't moved in a long time but her eyes look good


----------



## Donna/Turbo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 124921
> View attachment 124922
> View attachment 124923
> View attachment 124924
> View attachment 124925



I love the first picture and the second picture I see every day in Florida...the rest I could have done without seeing!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## Donna/Turbo

This is my new car. Got it 7 months ago and I never drive it. It sits in the garage and I drive a really old Jeep or a scooter to work. I feel weird driving it for some reason. I feel like I should have gotten something more practical and better on gas!


----------



## Jacqui

Your car is pretty.


----------



## AZtortMom

Donna/Turbo said:


> View attachment 124962
> 
> This is my new car. Got it 7 months ago and I never drive it. It sits in the garage and I drive a really old Jeep or a scooter to work. I feel weird driving it for some reason. I feel like I should have gotten something more practical and better on gas!


We are looking at buying one of those


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> There's an alternative way to message TFO members on the app:
> 1- Leave the thread you are currently:
> View attachment 124763
> 
> 2- Click the icon on the top left corner of the screen:
> View attachment 124764
> 
> 3- Click the "Messages" section:
> View attachment 124765
> 
> 4- Click the pencil icon on the top right of the screen:
> View attachment 124766
> 
> 5- Fill in the needed info:
> View attachment 124767
> 
> 
> To enter a message you've sent previously:
> 
> 1- Click on the message you've sent (or received). You do this after entering the "Messages" section (Step 3 in the previous "guide").
> 
> 2- Reply in the box provided at the bottom.
> View attachment 124769
> 
> 3- You can move a "page" forward or backward in the messages if you scroll to the bottom then click the right or left arrow:
> View attachment 124770
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long explanation, here's a tortoise made of bread:
> View attachment 124775





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, Donna, i read your post without my googles on and thought you'd put glass all over the enclosure. Should have known better of you.
> Ken pointed it out, he knows what an idiot I am - see jokes thread 'mad as a Hatter' etc.
> So I went back and changed glass for chicken wire, thought it funnier than just deleting the whole lot.
> Sorry, i should never have misjudged you, but I'm trying to pay attention to wifey tonight and am not really concentrating.
> And I've had a glass or two of Chablis.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't know.
> 70 or 80 ?
> I'll go ask.


Congrats, Adam be it 60, 70 or even 80!


AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all


----------



## Donna/Turbo

AZtortMom said:


> We are looking at buying one of those



My son lives in North Carolina, so when I visit him that is what I drive. My jeep is not dependable for a long drive. I am going in May to see him again. I can't wait!!


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Just chalk it up to the fact that Nick is dyslexic and doesn't read well. He's so used to being picked on that he just assumed you said something bad.


 Poor guy!


----------



## AZtortMom

Donna/Turbo said:


> My son lives in North Carolina, so when I visit him that is what I drive. My jeep is not dependable for a long drive. I am going in May to see him again. I can't wait!!


We have a jeep as well. I love that thing


----------



## Donna/Turbo

AZtortMom said:


> We have a jeep as well. I love that thing



Jeeps are awesome and they run forever!!


----------



## Gillian M

Donna/Turbo said:


> View attachment 124962
> 
> This is my new car. Got it 7 months ago and I never drive it. It sits in the garage and I drive a really old Jeep or a scooter to work. I feel weird driving it for some reason. I feel like I should have gotten something more practical and better on gas!


 A lovely car.


----------



## Gillian M

Donna/Turbo said:


> Jeeps are awesome and they run forever!!


 You bet they do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Seeing Nick with all his hair reminds me of yesterday, seeing my oldest son. A couple of times a year he shaves his head bald and lucky for me, it had just done it last Monday. I really like seeing him shaved down. Normally I only see him in his shaggy state (like Nick)


I love the 100 per cent shaved look for me, or else massive beardy.
Wifey likes long hair, no beard.
That's life.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I like Nick's hair! To me, not many people look good bald- Captain Picard and Yul Brenner being notable exceptions!!!


I look 20 years younger bald . I kinda like it, but I hate looking young.


----------



## AZtortMom

Donna/Turbo said:


> Jeeps are awesome and they run forever!!


Indeed


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love the 100 per cent shaved look for me, or else massive beardy.
> Wifey likes long hair, no beard.
> That's life.


I like the clean look too  my hubby can't grow his hair anymore


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I look 20 years younger bald . I kinda like it, but I hate looking young.


 You hate to look young?  That sounds a bit weird


----------



## Donna/Turbo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Should I get her?



Did you get her?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Yesterday I had a blast at my kids' for Easter. My two daughters are sharing an apartment until the end of the month, when they move into the house my baby boy is buying. The oldest girl likes to cook and clean, the younger one not so much and she is a major procrastinator. So on Saturday, the younger girl and her guy came down to visit me. As I left, I once more asked what I needed to bring (nothing) and reminded them to at the very least get the eggs and taters boiled. I was thinking this is going to be bad, because her younger sister had left for the weekend to visit with her guy's family and so would not be there to do any of the work.
> 
> Two hours before I was due to leave, I got a text from her saying, "Am I suppose to cook all the food?". So after telling her to get the eggs and then the potatoes boiled (she only has one large enough pan), to cut up the onions and get the ham ready to go. So take off for her place. I stop at WalMart along the way and pick up a large plastic bowl for the tater salad and a paring knife (I recalled at Christmas the trouble two of them had had trying to peel taters with a steak knife.).  I get there and thank fully they (the daughter and guy) had the eggs done, were peeling them, the taters were cooling for me to peel. So I start making the tater salad. As I am about done, they say something about the ham. Come to find out, it wasn't even completely thawed. I showed them how to fix the ham in foil, but that seemed to go over their heads, so I just did it myself. Now these are two very smart people and I mean really how hard is it to figure out how to wrap up a ham?
> 
> The tater salad is about done, when they decide it's time to go get drinks for their company (who are due to arrive at any time). My cell rings, telling me my oldest is ready for me to pick him up at work (his car died going to work that am). So they decide to pick him up as they get the drinks. As they walk out, the first guest arrives (my sister). followed shortly by my youngest son. Goody!!! Guinea pigs to help with the final taste testing of the tater salad.
> 
> This is pretty much how it always goes at family diners, now that my children have taken it over. It makes for a lot of laughs and late meals.
> 
> Anybody else have that kind of fun time?


This is lovely and oh so typical.
But as a moderator you should know it probably belongs in the jokes thread. (just kidding)
Wonderful, and most eloquently written, if I may say.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Does anyone watch Gotham? Love that show!! It just started.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> It is sad that my children know me so well. Last week I did something I said I would never do, I went into debt to buy a new car. It is the newest car I ever have gotten only two years old. Any how, I never told any of them and when my daughter came down on Sat, I hid the new car at the neighbor's house. Sunday I parked it right out in front of the apartment building where we were meeting. My youngest son and oldest daughter, both saw the car when they arrived. The both thought, "now there is a car Mom would buy". They laughed when they found out how right they were that the bright red Easter egg car was my new toy (okay, so the loan company owns most of it, but I think I own the wiper blades already).


Hate cars, nasty things.


----------



## Jacqui

I would love to have a jeep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> BUT NICK ISN'T BALD..... Now I'm REALLY confused....


Don't worry Bea, Nick is confused also.
I think most of us on this thread are confused half the time
Neither of you meant any harm.


----------



## Jacqui

I love both my truck and my car. The truck gets a work out hauling tortoise stuff. Living here, you have to have some kind of car or truck.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I like the clean look too  my hubby can't grow his hair anymore



Can I ask why?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I still have my puck up and hopefully between Dr appointments next week Jeff will fix it. This means I can do some longer trips. It is 2013 Mazda2.


Puck up? is this a Shakespearean reference or something to do with pucker up?
Ice hockey?
Now I'm confused..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 124952


What'd'ya wanr Nick? You want me to say you're sexy?
or just the girls?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I would love to have a jeep.


Why? Why? Why? You have torts and turtles.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why? Why? Why? You have torts and turtles.



You can't go mudding with a turtle.....well maybe you can....but it isn't the same!! haha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Donna/Turbo said:


> Did you get her?


no


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Puck up? is this a Shakespearean reference or something to do with pucker up?
> Ice hockey?
> Now I'm confused..


That's a typo. It's supposed to say pick up as in pick up truck


----------



## Yvonne G

If memory serves, Jacqui's still using a second-hand phone to get online - small screen and small keys to punch.


----------



## Yvonne G

Which makes one wonder...hm-m-m-m new car, but no new computer?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Can I ask why?


Genetics


----------



## Yvonne G

Darth (the 58lb Manouria emys phayrei with the dislocated hip) has been seen by Dr. Boyer. He is scheduled for surgery. The doctor says the prognosis looks good.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Darth (the 58lb Manouria emys phayrei with the dislocated hip) has been seen by Dr. Boyer. He is scheduled for surgery. The doctor says the prognosis looks good.


Awesome


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Darth (the 58lb Manouria emys phayrei with the dislocated hip) has been seen by Dr. Boyer. He is scheduled for surgery. The doctor says the prognosis looks good.



Yay!! So glad he can help him!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Darth (the 58lb Manouria emys phayrei with the dislocated hip) has been seen by Dr. Boyer. He is scheduled for surgery. The doctor says the prognosis looks good.


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Not yet. My husband is thinking about it ,while he is looking to buy a Husqvarna. He already has a 2013.





Momof4 said:


> He is asking a lot of questions. Which is justified.



So are you asking a lot of questions about the new bike?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> View attachment 124962
> 
> This is my new car. Got it 7 months ago and I never drive it. It sits in the garage and I drive a really old Jeep or a scooter to work. I feel weird driving it for some reason. I feel like I should have gotten something more practical and better on gas!


Sell it.
Get something nicer.
Like another tort.
Or lots of cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Your car is pretty.


No it isn't.
Why on earth do you people think that lumps of iron, garish design and bright paintwork look pretty?
Buy a daffodil, a Van Gogh print or visit Fes medina. Even some vintage cars.
These things are pretty.
Modern cars are not. Ever.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> We are looking at buying one of those


Oh, no.
It's a lot of money for a lot of hassle, it's bad for the environment and kills lots of animals (and sometimes people) as you pass by.
They are noisy, smelly and use up vital resources we could use in better ways.
Also many extremely lovely people become horrid monsters behind the wheel. It's like Jekyll and Hyde.
Buy a bicycle. Or a donkey.
But not a camel.


----------



## jaizei

Reminds me that I need to get a hair cut - I'm starting to look like Nicky.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Congrats, Adam be it 60, 70 or even 80!


Actually, wifey informs me it's 14.
Just seems longer.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, wifey informs me it's 14.
> Just seems longer.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> It is sad that my children know me so well. Last week I did something I said I would never do, I went into debt to buy a new car. It is the newest car I ever have gotten only two years old. Any how, I never told any of them and when my daughter came down on Sat, I hid the new car at the neighbor's house. Sunday I parked it right out in front of the apartment building where we were meeting. My youngest son and oldest daughter, both saw the car when they arrived. The both thought, "now there is a car Mom would buy". They laughed when they found out how right they were that the bright red Easter egg car was my new toy (okay, so the loan company owns most of it, but I think I own the wiper blades already).



So you're a red car kinda woman?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You hate to look young?  That sounds a bit weird


Thanks, Gillian.
But, if you haven't noticed i am a bit, shall we say unusual......?
Looking young is overrated, to look older and hopefully wiser and to stop people treating you like you want a date or to buy a new house or 50 kg of hash is good. Instead people here treat me with respect and allow me a seat on the bus or go to the front of the queue and think all the rubbish I speak must be pearls of wisdom. It also means I don't have to be fashionable or cool and am largely excused for bad behaviour. It's great.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> That's a typo. It's supposed to say pick up as in pick up truck


Thanks.
Actually, I had spotted that.
Just being facetious.
Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Absolutely.
Just you around is it?
Fancy talking about cheese ?


----------



## jaizei

I don't know if what I consider cheese and what you consider cheese are the same thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I don't know if what I consider cheese and what you consider cheese are the same thing.


Ah, now we're connecting!!!!
Cheddar, gorgonzola, edam, caerphilly, mozzarella, Venezuelan goat's cheese....?
What's your fave?
Or are you referring to my posts?


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> So are you asking a lot of questions about the new bike?



No, I'm not that kind of wife. I don't think I have ever said no! 
He did say yes to adopting a 3 yr old sulcata, but I'm waiting for the owner to respond. I'm so excited!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> No, I'm not that kind of wife. I don't think I have ever said no!
> He did say yes to adopting a 3 yr old sulcata, but I'm waiting for the owner to respond. I'm so excited!


Good luck with that.


----------



## puffy137

Morning all . Visited my son & his wife & new baby. Other granny from Casa Blanca is here to help out her daughter get the hang of being a mum, The other Granny made Moroccan food for the new mother , thats a tradition all over the Arab world. That special diet is supposed to make everything in the new mum go back to normal quicker.. Can't say I ever ate this postnatal diet & things tend to right themselves on their own in any case.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck with that.



Thank you. If it doesn't workout, I know there are many more who need a home.


----------



## Momof4

puffy137 said:


> Morning all . Visited my son & his wife & new baby. Other granny from Casa Blanca is here to help out her daughter get the hang of being a mum, The other Granny made Moroccan food for the new mother , thats a tradition all over the Arab world. That special diet is supposed to make everything in the new mum go back to normal quicker.. Can't say I ever ate this postnatal diet & things tend to right themselves on their own in any case.




Interesting, I wish I had that diet when my last was born! 
Where are the baby pics??


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, now we're connecting!!!!
> Cheddar, gorgonzola, edam, caerphilly, mozzarella, Venezuelan goat's cheese....?
> What's your fave?
> Or are you referring to my posts?


My fav is manchego aged for at least 2 years.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Morning all . Visited my son & his wife & new baby. Other granny from Casa Blanca is here to help out her daughter get the hang of being a mum, The other Granny made Moroccan food for the new mother , thats a tradition all over the Arab world. That special diet is supposed to make everything in the new mum go back to normal quicker.. Can't say I ever ate this postnatal diet & things tend to right themselves on their own in any case.


Yumm
Moroccan food is great. 
Perhaps it's just an old wives tale, but I adore quaint old cultural traditions. Worth keeping going as long as they're not hazardous.
And, don't forget that psychologically, if you think it's good, it is good, or at least to some degree.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TuRtLE1924 said:


> My fav is manchego aged for at least 2 years.


Yum.
Spanish cheese of the first order.
But it goes off after two years.
A year to 18 months is its prime I feel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Thank you. If it doesn't workout, I know there are many more who need a home.


And I'm convinced they couldn't find a better one.


----------



## puffy137

I only have one pic on Whatsapp , he is so sleepy , not in the mood to face the public yet, lol , but he has lots of hair .
My aunts always roared with laughter at my Granny's love of the smelly Gorgonzola , but these days cream cheese spread seems to have taken over popular demand . BTW , isn't too much cheese supposed to fur up ones arteries ?


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yum.
> Spanish cheese of the first order.
> But it goes off after two years.
> A year to 18 months is its prime I feel.


Yes, after 24 mo it's not so bueno. I do the 18 mo a lot bc it is hard to find the 24 mo all the time here. Or it's just really expensive!


----------



## TuRtLE1924

puffy137 said:


> I only have one pic on Whatsapp , he is so sleepy , not in the mood to face the public yet, lol , but he has lots of hair .
> My aunts always roared with laughter at my Granny's love of the smelly Gorgonzola , but these days cream cheese spread seems to have taken over popular demand . BTW , isn't too much cheese supposed to fur up ones arteries ?


I am not a fan of the molded cheeses. Although I am sure if they are cooked in something and I couldn't see the mold, I'd eat it, and quite possibly like it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> I only have one pic on Whatsapp , he is so sleepy , not in the mood to face the public yet, lol , but he has lots of hair .
> My aunts always roared with laughter at my Granny's love of the smelly Gorgonzola , but these days cream cheese spread seems to have taken over popular demand . BTW , isn't too much cheese supposed to fur up ones arteries ?


Gorgonzola has the most amazing smell. Yuuummmmy. 
These commercial cream cheeses are moderate at best.
Yes, cheese is very bad for you in quantity, though good in small amounts.
I eat far too much.
But it's ok, I don't mind furry arteries. Keeps you warm.


----------



## Moozillion

TuRtLE1924 said:


> I am not a fan of the molded cheeses. Although I am sure if they are cooked in something and I couldn't see the mold, I'd eat it, and quite possibly like it.


Many years ago, my favorite hamburger topping was a grilled pineapple ring and bleu cheese! Mighty good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TuRtLE1924 said:


> I am not a fan of the molded cheeses. Although I am sure if they are cooked in something and I couldn't see the mold, I'd eat it, and quite possibly like it.


Blue cheese is simply wonderful.
Stilton is the king of cheeses. can't have Christmas without stilton.
And Roquefort is sensational. And lots of others.
the blue pattern makes it pretty.
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## puffy137

One of my flightless pigeon's babies has a splayed foot , so I saw how to treat it on youtube , & yesterday got it into a sponge contraption which I'm hoping will right the problem . Seems its a common problem in birds.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Many years ago, my favorite hamburger topping was a grilled pineapple ring and bleu cheese! Mighty good!


Post me one.
please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> One of my flightless pigeon's babies has a splayed foot , so I saw how to treat it on youtube , & yesterday got it into a sponge contraption which I'm hoping will right the problem . Seems its a common problem in birds.


It is.
And very much so with the dove family I believe.


----------



## puffy137

How did we ever live without youtube & google . I use them at least 3 times a day


----------



## Momof4

puffy137 said:


> How did we ever live without youtube & google . I use them at least 3 times a day



No kidding! I use it all the time too!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blue cheese is simply wonderful.
> Stilton is the king of cheeses. can't have Christmas without stilton.
> And Roquefort is sensational. And lots of others.
> the blue pattern makes it pretty.
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!



I love Stilton too! My English friends introduced it to me years ago and I buy it during the holidays.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> How did we ever live without youtube & google . I use them at least 3 times a day


Quite right too. 
I never use you tube myself , though wifey does often, but google is great for research and stuff.
It's not much use on things about Morocco though.
Highly inaccurate in my opinion.
My dads friend ' Milky' ( a milkman, quelle surprise) used to keep lots and lots of pigeons and doves and many of them had probs with their feet.
I used to get canaries as gifts from my parents through him and they had problems sometimes too, but more often with abscesses on their toes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I love Stilton too! My English friends introduced it to me years ago and I buy it during the holidays.


Wise choice.
Eat more cheese.


----------



## tortdad

I'm pretty sure I have food poisoning 

And it sucks......well BLOWS!!!! Lol


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## juli11

Morning  I feed at the moment and look at my spekes finally they're all out of hibernation


----------



## juli11




----------



## taza

Donna/Turbo said:


> Does anyone watch Gotham? Love that show!! It just started.


Yes I love it too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I'm pretty sure I have food poisoning
> 
> And it sucks......well BLOWS!!!! Lol


Oh dear... 
Sucks and blows.
Nasty.
Get well soon.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh dear...
> Sucks and blows.
> Nasty.
> Get well soon.


It's been a crappy night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> It's been a crappy night


Very funny.
The joke.
Not your problem.


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> I'm pretty sure I have food poisoning
> 
> And it sucks......well BLOWS!!!! Lol


Oh, NOOOOO!!! 
So sorry to hear this-
Here's hoping it passes quickly!


----------



## tortdad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, NOOOOO!!!
> So sorry to hear this-
> Here's hoping it passes quickly!


Oh don't worry, it's passing quickly alright


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Reminds me that I need to get a hair cut - I'm starting to look like Nicky.



We wouldn't know now, would we? Since you haven't deigned to share a real picture of you with us.


----------



## Yvonne G

puffy137 said:


> One of my flightless pigeon's babies has a splayed foot , so I saw how to treat it on youtube , & yesterday got it into a sponge contraption which I'm hoping will right the problem . Seems its a common problem in birds.



You can also tie the legs together with yarn.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi all! Hope you all have a great day today! Tonight is NCIS night - Yippee!

This morning I'm going to the janitorial supply store and buy some of those big, round floor washing pads made to use with a machine washer. I need to change the material in my pond filter. I still haven't worked up the courage to vacuum out the pond with the wet/dry vac, but I'm getting closer.


----------



## Yvonne G

Does anyone remember when @dmmj said he was going to the Philippines? I'm wondering if that's why he's been absent here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> You can also tie the legs together with yarn.


Don't they just fall over?
or kinda hop about?
Don't know about this, it's very interesting.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> It's been a crappy night


good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Does anyone remember when @dmmj said he was going to the Philippines? I'm wondering if that's why he's been absent here.


In the off topic thread 'When does liking someone turn into love?', he said October. So maybe another reason or plans got changed.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Does anyone remember when @dmmj said he was going to the Philippines? I'm wondering if that's why he's been absent here.


I think It was sometime this summer like aug or sept.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Puck up? is this a Shakespearean reference or something to do with pucker up?
> Ice hockey?
> Now I'm confused..


no, it is a smart phone getting it's daily jollies. Pick up truck.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why? Why? Why? You have torts and turtles.



is one exclusive of the other?


----------



## Jacqui

Donna/Turbo said:


> You can't go mudding with a turtle.....well maybe you can....but it isn't the same!! haha



I would not go mudding with the jeep either.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> If memory serves, Jacqui's still using a second-hand phone to get online - small screen and small keys to punch.



You forgot badly cracked screen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> is one exclusive of the other?


No, just being silly.
As usual.
See puck up above.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Which makes one wonder...hm-m-m-m new car, but no new computer?



Suppose to be getting my daughter's old lap top... once her guy puts in a new fan.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Genetics



One of those.


----------



## Jacqui

Great news on Darth.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Great news on Darth.



Not really. It's going to be VERY expensive!


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No it isn't.
> Why on earth do you people think that lumps of iron, garish design and bright paintwork look pretty?
> Buy a daffodil, a Van Gogh print or visit Fes medina. Even some vintage cars.
> These things are pretty.
> Modern cars are not. Ever.



Personally none of Van Gogh paintings do a thing for me. Pretty cars are fun to drive and can brighten you mood while giving you freedom.


----------



## Yvonne G

...and loud mufflers! I have a Dodge pick-up with a hemi engine and dual pipes! vroom, vroom!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> So you're a red car kinda woman?



I love bright cheerful colors. Love bright yellow cars too. Blue is another one if it is a bright blue.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> No, I'm not that kind of wife. I don't think I have ever said no!
> He did say yes to adopting a 3 yr old sulcata, but I'm waiting for the owner to respond. I'm so excited!



 so have they responded yet?
u


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> Many years ago, my favorite hamburger topping was a grilled pineapple ring and bleu cheese! Mighty good!



That does sound good.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Does anyone remember when @dmmj said he was going to the Philippines? I'm wondering if that's why he's been absent here.



I could've swore he said it was more end of summer or fall


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I love Stilton too! My English friends introduced it to me years ago and I buy it during the holidays.



Never heard of it. I love cheese... usually one with some bite. I have about ten types sitting in my fridge from "big city" shopping a week or two ago.  
p


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I'm pretty sure I have food poisoning
> 
> And it sucks......well BLOWS!!!! Lol



From what? ... and sorry.


----------



## Jacqui

juli11 said:


> Morning  I feed at the moment and look at my spekes finally they're all out of hibernation



How long do you hibernate them for?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No it isn't.
> Why on earth do you people think that lumps of iron, garish design and bright paintwork look pretty?
> Buy a daffodil, a Van Gogh print or visit Fes medina. Even some vintage cars.
> These things are pretty.
> Modern cars are not. Ever.





Cars don't have to be a lump of iron. They can be beautiful too. Anything can be beautiful.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Does anyone remember when @dmmj said he was going to the Philippines? I'm wondering if that's why he's been absent here.



fall. He still have not answered his messages. I am almost ready to send a snail mail card to him.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Not really. It's going to be VERY expensive!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Never heard of it. I love cheese... usually one with some bite. I have about ten types sitting in my fridge from "big city" shopping a week or two ago.
> p


You have excellent taste, it is clear.
My fridge is always full of cheese. I eat tons of the stuff.
Stilton is a very tasty, mature English blue cheese, considered to be 'high-class' and oft consumed after dinner with a glass of port.
Try it, if you get the chance. I think you'll thank me for it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I'm pretty sure I have food poisoning
> 
> And it sucks......well BLOWS!!!! Lol


Hope you're better now... Food poisoning is quite common in the developed world. 1/6 Americans get food poisoning each year. It's quite depressing.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 125020
> 
> Cars don't have to be a lump of iron. They can be beautiful too. Anything can be beautiful.



so well said! How boring life would be if we each saw "beauty" with the same way and values applied.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 125020
> 
> Cars don't have to be a lump of iron. They can be beautiful too. Anything can be beautiful.


Subjectively, yes.
But for me, modern cars, never.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Hope you're better now... Food poisoning is quite common in the developed world. 1/6 Americans get food poisoning each year. It's quite depressing.



Not a statistic I want to be a part of.


----------



## Jacqui

Well back to the fog and drizzle.......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> so well said! How boring life would be if we each saw "beauty" with the same way and values applied.


Quite. 
Beauty is subjective as I have said.
I find it extraordinary that some people don't find tortoises gorgeous, but it is their opinion.
And mine is that modern cars are horrid looking things.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite.
> Beauty is subjective as I have said.
> I find it extraordinary that some people don't find tortoises gorgeous, but it is their opinion.
> And mine is that modern cars are horrid looking things.


Everything is subjective. We're all trapped in a box. Even the most liberal of all people shuns conservatism... We all have our own tendencies. It's like societies are polar.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Everything is subjective. We're all trapped in a box. Even the most liberal of all people shuns conservatism... We all have our own tendencies. It's like societies are polar.


A box turtle?
My box got wet from the humidity and fell apart.
I have so many of my own tendencies that they are elevendencies.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Does anyone remember when @dmmj said he was going to the Philippines? I'm wondering if that's why he's been absent here.



I believe it was closer to the end of the year. I wonder where he has been?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A box turtle?
> My box got wet from the humidity and fell apart.
> I have so many of my own tendencies that they are elevendencies.


"Elevendencies"- LOVE IT!!!


----------



## juli11

Jacqui said:


> How long do you hibernate them for?



I don't hibernate them by myself.. 
They come in from their outdoor enclosure in the first days of October. In the middle of October they get inactive and slept the whole day. And now ca. since March they start wake up.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Hope you're better now... Food poisoning is quite common in the developed world. 1/6 Americans get food poisoning each year. It's quite depressing.


What I ,“like" about food poisoning is the easy way to identify what made you ill, usually all you need to do is think of the foods eaten in the last, say 12hrs or so, and the item that provided the unwelcome buggers into your gut track gives you a bad reaction when thinking on it. Sort of like, “I had a peanut butter sandwich at breakfast, then for lunch I had a hamburger, then afternoon I had a salad with cream sauce dressing...ugh, the thought of that cream sauce is making me feel ill ! "


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite right too.
> I never use you tube myself , though wifey does often, but google is great for research and stuff.
> It's not much use on things about Morocco though.
> Highly inaccurate in my opinion.
> My dads friend ' Milky' ( a milkman, quelle surprise) used to keep lots and lots of pigeons and doves and many of them had probs with their feet.
> I used to get canaries as gifts from my parents through him and they had problems sometimes too, but more often with abscesses on their toes.


Well thanks to youtube I have learnt how to thread the little feet through 2 holes in a sponge to keep them straight & also a small piece of straw through which I passed a little elastic band , to hobble the feet closer together. With any luck the bird will be standing on its own little feet properly soon .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Well thanks to youtube I have learnt how to thread the little feet through 2 holes in a sponge to keep them straight & also a small piece of straw through which I passed a little elastic band , to hobble the feet closer together. With any luck the bird will be standing on its own little feet properly soon .


I hope so, poor thing.
Perhaps I didn't ought to be so dismissive of youtube, I might learn something useful in among all the drivel.


----------



## puffy137

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What I ,“like" about food poisoning is the easy way to identify what made you ill, usually all you need to do is think of the foods eaten in the last, say 12hrs or so, and the item that provided the unwelcome buggers into your gut track gives you a bad reaction when thinking on it. Sort of like, “I had a peanut butter sandwich at breakfast, then for lunch I had a hamburger, then afternoon I had a salad with cream sauce dressing...ugh, the thought of that cream sauce is making me feel ill ! "


 There was a virus going around a year or 2 ago , that produced the same symtoms as food poisoning . It seemed to jump from family to family


----------



## Yvonne G

Whoo Doggies!!! It's actually raining! Big, gorgeous drops of real water. I actually had to use my windshield wipers when I drove in to the post office this a.m. Bad part is it is REALLY cold! Well, I guess some of you northern and eastern folks wouldn't say that 53F is cold, but with the wind and rain, it's mighty cold to me! I turned on all the lights in the tort houses and left their doors shut. Too cold for any of them to get stranded, and too cold for their keeper to go out and check to see if they're stranded.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Whoo Doggies!!! It's actually raining! Big, gorgeous drops of real water. I actually had to use my windshield wipers when I drove in to the post office this a.m. Bad part is it is REALLY cold! Well, I guess some of you northern and eastern folks wouldn't say that 53F is cold, but with the wind and rain, it's mighty cold to me! I turned on all the lights in the tort houses and left their doors shut. Too cold for any of them to get stranded, and too cold for their keeper to go out and check to see if they're stranded.


Haven't they just made rain illegal in California or something?


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm thinking this one has slipped by the rain police.


----------



## puffy137

, 


Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hope so, poor thing.
> Perhaps I didn't ought to be so dismissive of youtube, I might learn something useful in among all the drivel.


 There are things on youtube for every facet of human existence. You can learn how to make an Elizabethan ruff. How to make a styrofoam home for a tortoise , how to look after a bunny. how to treat a sick squab . Any period of history you are interested in is there just waiting for a click . Its freakin' marvelous.
.


----------



## Yvonne G

I stopped by the store on my way home this a.m. and just opposite the entry they had a display of french bread from their bakery. The cellophane window in the package of bread showed a bit of condensation. Whooeee!! Really, I mean REALLY, fresh french bread. naturally, I bought a loaf.


----------



## puffy137

Yvonne G said:


> I'm thinking this one has slipped by the rain police.


Maybe desalination plants are the answer , thats the way we do it here with no natural sources of water, except brackish stuff we get from underground thats used for cleaning streets & certain types of vegetation .


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> From what? ... and sorry.


Burger King..... Pretty sure


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> Burger King..... Pretty sure



Blasphemy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> ,
> 
> There are things on youtube for every facet of human existence. You can learn how to make an Elizabethan ruff. How to make a styrofoam home for a tortoise , how to look after a bunny. how to treat a sick squab . Any period of history you are interested in is there just waiting for a click . Its freakin' marvelous.
> .


Wow, I would love a ruff.
And a codpiece. 
Must get wifey to check out youtube.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I stopped by the store on my way home this a.m. and just opposite the entry they had a display of french bread from their bakery. The cellophane window in the package of bread showed a bit of condensation. Whooeee!! Really, I mean REALLY, fresh french bread. naturally, I bought a loaf.


First thing in the morning, most days, fresh French baguettes and sometimes Moroccan donuts, freshly made while you wait.
French stick about 20 cents and a donut only about 5 cents in your money.


----------



## Yvonne G

Politicians here have always been slow to the party. We've talked about desalination plants for years and years. They're still talking.


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Maybe desalination plants are the answer , thats the way we do it here with no natural sources of water, except brackish stuff we get from underground thats used for cleaning streets & certain types of vegetation .


It's too expensive... If it wasn't so expensive everyone would've used it.


----------



## AZtortMom

it's 85 and sunny and I come home to this. I feel like I live with 3 teenagers


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> Blasphemy


The only thing I ate yesterday was lunch at Burger King.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 125036
> it's 85 and sunny and I come home to this. I feel like I live with 3 teenagers


They never learn.
Is he/she ok??


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They never learn.
> Is he/she ok??


Oh she's more then ok  she is not an early riser by any means. They bang around in their enclosures when they want to go outside. So far, the trio is choosing to sleep in today


----------



## tortdad

My yucca is in full bloom right now, very pretty


----------



## tortdad




----------



## tortdad

I forgot to tell y'all that I spoke with mike Taylor last night and he's just been working a lot lately


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I forgot to tell y'all that I spoke with mike Taylor last night and he's just been working a lot lately


Glad it isn't something really bad... Hope he's back on TFO soon!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Burger King..... Pretty sure



Have you tried their spicy fish yet?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> View attachment 125039



so tall


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hey. How are you?


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Yvonne G said:


> Whoo Doggies!!! It's actually raining! Big, gorgeous drops of real water. I actually had to use my windshield wipers when I drove in to the post office this a.m. Bad part is it is REALLY cold! Well, I guess some of you northern and eastern folks wouldn't say that 53F is cold, but with the wind and rain, it's mighty cold to me! I turned on all the lights in the tort houses and left their doors shut. Too cold for any of them to get stranded, and too cold for their keeper to go out and check to see if they're stranded.



53 is freezing cold!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey



did you get the turtle?


----------



## Jacqui

Donna/Turbo said:


> 53 is freezing cold!



heat wave


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Home sick from work. Bad stomach ache. Is something going around?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> did you get the turtle?


no.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey. How are you?


good. I'm going to make another hike adventure thread.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> good. I'm going to make another hike adventure thread.


Cool. Do you hike weekly? Must be fun. I can go hiking here. It's just too far way (1.5 hrs.)... Here's the mountain:
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jebel_Hafeet


----------



## Abdulla6169

Oh. I saw baby foxes this week. I went on a 2 hour canoeing trip and I saw them while I saw resting. They were the cutest thing ever. It was a great day. My phone died so I couldn't get any photos. They were fennec foxes. My cousin had one before!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

what page did i post a bunch of ics of my sulcata?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what page did i post a bunch of ics of my sulcata?


Don't know. Don't think I ever seen your sulcatas before.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> It's too expensive... If it wasn't so expensive everyone would've used it.


Happy birthday Abdullah, have a special day.
Wishing you all the best for today and the year ahead.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'M GOING TO SAVE YOU CALIFORNIA!!!!
(ノಠ益ಠ)ノ [flips a table]


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy birthday Abdullah, have a special day.
> Wishing you all the best for today and the year ahead.


Wow. Today is my birthday. Totally forgot. LOL. Thanks for reminding me (and being a good friend too)!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> Home sick from work. Bad stomach ache. Is something going around?


Burger King, apparently.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 125049
> 
> I'M GOING TO SAVE YOU CALIFORNIA!!!!
> (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ [flips a table]


hahaha thats hilarious


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Oh. I saw baby foxes this week. I went on a 2 hour canoeing trip and I saw them while I saw resting. They were the cutest thing ever. It was a great day. My phone died so I couldn't get any photos. They were fennec foxes. My cousin had one before!


Fennec foxes have the sweetest ears.
They exist in the far south here but I have never seen one.
Seen them in Algeria though and in the zoo.
Gorgeous.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fennec foxes have the sweetest ears.
> They exist in the far south here but I have never seen one.
> Seen them in Algeria though and in the zoo.
> Gorgeous.


I know. They're the sweetest (except they like to nip).


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Burger King..... Pretty sure



I feel for you!!! Sorry


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 125049
> 
> I'M GOING TO SAVE YOU CALIFORNIA!!!!
> (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ [flips a table]



Thank you, we need it so bad!!!


----------



## Momof4

Well, the sulcata adoption fell through I told the owner a couple hours late and she didn't see my text that my husband said "yes!"
He will be moving to the neighbors, but I'm happy he found a home and the family can visit. 
Onward and upward!! 
I'm going to build and wait patiently for another to capture my heart! 
My husband was already throwing out great ideas for an enclosure!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Well, the sulcata adoption fell through I told the owner a couple hours late and she didn't see my text that my husband said "yes!"
> He will be moving to the neighbors, but I'm happy he found a home and the family can visit.
> Onward and upward!!
> I'm going to build and wait patiently for another to capture my heart!
> My husband was already throwing out great ideas for an enclosure!


 in san Diego
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pet/4959141103.html


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's a great image.
The Gulf States and Africa sending water supplies to help California!


Momof4 said:


> Well, the sulcata adoption fell through I told the owner a couple hours late and she didn't see my text that my husband said "yes!"
> He will be moving to the neighbors, but I'm happy he found a home and the family can visit.
> Onward and upward!!
> I'm going to build and wait patiently for another to capture my heart!
> My husband was already throwing out great ideas for an enclosure!


What a pity.
Better luck next time.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

also in san diego 
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pet/4947868225.html


----------



## Jacqui

Donna/Turbo said:


> Home sick from work. Bad stomach ache. Is something going around?



Not here. Get better fast.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a great image.
> The Gulf States and Africa sending water supplies to help California!
> 
> What a pity.
> Better luck next time.


It's kinda weird (and annoying) how _a small minority_ in America (and some rich persons worldwide) believe Africa is just full of aid huts, starving children, and Ebola-infested slums.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Wow. Today is my birthday. Totally forgot. LOL. Thanks for reminding me (and being a good friend too)!



I hope it is a very special day. 
i


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I hope it is a very special day.
> i


Thanks. It's actually 1 am now. I should go to sleep soon. *yawn*.


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry the adoption fell through. Is there a certain size range your thinking of?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> It's kinda weird (and annoying) how _a small minority_ in America (and some rich persons worldwide) believe Africa is just full of aid huts, starving children, and Ebola-infested slums.


When I came to Morocco, a friend of mine said, in all seriousness, 
' Don't go, Adam, you'll have to live in a tent.'
Others thought it was a country of black men and some that I would have to have a camel.
They still won't believe me when I tell them there are no camels in Fes except in the butchers'.
Thankfully.
Many believe that the black people are all poor and the Arabs are all rich.


----------



## Abdulla6169

@Momof04 
Let's hope the next adoption you'll check is better! Good luck


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When I came to Morocco, a friend of mine said, in all seriousness,
> ' Don't go, Adam, you'll have to live in a tent.'
> Others thought it was a country of black men and some that I would have to have a camel.
> They still won't believe me when I tell them there are no camels in Fes except in the butchers'.
> Thankfully.
> Many believe that the black people are all poor and the Arabs are all rich.


Stereotypes of Arabs are the 2 B's:
1-Billionaires
2-Belly dancers
Pisses my off so much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Stereotypes of Arabs are the 2 B's:
> 1-Billionaires
> 2-Belly dancers
> Pisses my off so much.


They don't help matters themselves here.
In some tourist places they provide belly dancers as this is the stereotype people expect.
It is not Moroccan and you never see it elsewhere, we are keeping alive the myth.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Anyone got plans for today?


----------



## AZtortMom

Nope


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They don't help matters themselves here.
> In some tourist places they provide belly dancers as this is the stereotype people expect.
> It is not Moroccan and you never see it elsewhere, we are keeping alive the myth.


Here too. They take tourists to the desert, let them smoke sheesha, and then show then the belly dancers. Well, at least it's good for our economy ...


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> View attachment 125039



I'm surprised you have a yucca around kids. Those leaves (?) are brutal - put an eye right out! But the flowers are beautiful!


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> Cool. Do you hike weekly? Must be fun. I can go hiking here. It's just too far way (1.5 hrs.)... Here's the mountain:
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jebel_Hafeet



That's a very interesting-looking mountain. Looks very dry and barren. Any wildlife there?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> That's a very interesting-looking mountain. Looks very dry and barren. Any wildlife there?


Bats, foxes, snakes, cats, rats, etc...


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> I know. They're the sweetest (except they like to nip).
> View attachment 125052



It looks like a cute and cuddly toy. At that size and cuteness, I'm surprised they haven't been all eaten up by now and made extinct. What kind of creatures eat them?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> It looks like a cute and cuddly toy. At that size and cuteness, I'm surprised they haven't been all eaten up by now and made extinct. What kind of creatures eat them?


Maybe some birds of prey. They'd be hard to catch.... Not quite sure really...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/hike-adventure-3.116064/


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm surprised you have a yucca around kids. Those leaves (?) are brutal - put an eye right out! But the flowers are beautiful!


 That's why I found one that was already 6' tall. This species of yucca only has the leaves at the top. The rest is like a tree trunk.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They don't help matters themselves here.
> In some tourist places they provide belly dancers as this is the stereotype people expect.
> It is not Moroccan and you never see it elsewhere, we are keeping alive the myth.



Did someone say Belly Dancer!! My son loves Belly Dancers!!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

I love Turtle Butt Tuesdays!!


----------



## tortdad

I just found out my cousin Nick was killed yesterday. I read the story in the news yesterday but didn't know he was in the van. RIP Nick

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/music/2015/04/06/interstate-85-wreck/25354417/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It looks like a cute and cuddly toy. At that size and cuteness, I'm surprised they haven't been all eaten up by now and made extinct. What kind of creatures eat them?


Some people keep them as pets, but i don't think they are eaten at all, though the fur is seen in shops sometimes. They are difficult to see and find and live all across the Sahara and ( i looked this up) Their conservation status is Least Concern, so they're doing fine.
Abdulla is correct, their chief predator is the eagle owl. (again i looked it up.)
All quite interesting.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I just found out my cousin Nick was killed yesterday. I read the story in the news yesterday but didn't know he was in the van. RIP Nick
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/music/2015/04/06/interstate-85-wreck/25354417/


May he rest in peace.


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> Wow. Today is my birthday. Totally forgot. LOL. Thanks for reminding me (and being a good friend too)!



Happy Birthday to you!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I just found out my cousin Nick was killed yesterday. I read the story in the news yesterday but didn't know he was in the van. RIP Nick
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/music/2015/04/06/interstate-85-wreck/25354417/


Very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

tortdad said:


> I just found out my cousin Nick was killed yesterday. I read the story in the news yesterday but didn't know he was in the van. RIP Nick
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/music/2015/04/06/interstate-85-wreck/25354417/



Wow that is such a sad story. I am so sorry to hear that. Looks like the driver fell asleep. Are you ok?


----------



## tortdad

Yeah. They are about to charge the driver with 3 counts of vehicular manslaughter. I know that's not what Nick would have wanted.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

tortdad said:


> Yeah. They are about to charge the driver with 3 counts of vehicular manslaughter. I know that's not what Nick would have wanted.



No way. Really. I didn't know that could happen. It was an accident.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> I just found out my cousin Nick was killed yesterday. I read the story in the news yesterday but didn't know he was in the van. RIP Nick
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/music/2015/04/06/interstate-85-wreck/25354417/


sorry to hear that dude.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Wow. Today is my birthday. Totally forgot. LOL. Thanks for reminding me (and being a good friend too)!


Honoured that you consider me a friend.
thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 125075


And only 6 now.


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like those killed were not wearing their seatbelts.  Such a shame for all involved. Sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

For @Tom


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 125079
> View attachment 125080
> View attachment 125081
> View attachment 125082
> View attachment 125083
> View attachment 125084
> View attachment 125085
> View attachment 125086


Thanks, Nick, another great selection.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like those killed were not wearing their seatbelts.  Such a shame for all involved. Sorry for your loss. *hugs*



The video showed the van, apparently the tree took peeled off the whole side of the van so it may not have mattered.


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> in san Diego
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pet/4959141103.html



Thanks Nick! I have seen this guy on a few times. I wasn't really looking to get one when I saw him. 
I'm sorta afraid to get someone else's problems. I have heard so many times if they aren't started "right" they won't be healthy. 
The Leo's you posted are always on but they look really dry. 
I'm going to plan and brainstorm while my husband is in China for a couple weeks. 
I think I would like a leopard because of their size. I would love a CDT but I'm afraid of the hibernating part. Too many choices when you get the green light from your spouse!


----------



## Momof4

@tortdad

I'm sorry for the loss of your cousin


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Nick, another great selection.



I especially liked the bat!! Very cool!


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> I especially liked the bat!! Very cool!


That was my favorite too


----------



## Momof4

Oh, I could always adopt from the SDTTS. It just takes forever!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> I just found out my cousin Nick was killed yesterday. I read the story in the news yesterday but didn't know he was in the van. RIP Nick
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/music/2015/04/06/interstate-85-wreck/25354417/


I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Momof4 said:


> I especially liked the bat!! Very cool!



I was going to post that as well, but I thought that might be weird. Bats are so cool!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Donna/Turbo said:


> I was going to post that as well, but I thought that might be weird. Bats are so cool!


on part of my roof some bats live its really cool to see them hang there.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

I think my dog is possessed.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Donna/Turbo said:


> I think my dog is possessed.
> 
> View attachment 125099


Awww... She so sweet. What's her name?


----------



## Donna/Turbo

AbdullaAli said:


> Awww... She so sweet. What's her name?



Thank you. This is Cheslea. She is the one that we are not sure if she has Bell's Palsy for if she had a stroke.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

AbdullaAli said:


> Awww... She so sweet. What's her name?



Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Donna/Turbo said:


> Happy Birthday!!


Thanks so much. It's amazing to be part of such a loving and caring community.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Donna/Turbo said:


> Thank you. This is Cheslea. She is the one that we are not sure if she has Bell's Palsy for if she had a stroke.


Hope she's better now!!!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Isn't it funny how things happen. I was at work this morning and was offered an Iguana by 2 completely different people at completely different times. That has to be some sort of sign, but not sure what it means. Both want to give them away for free along with the cages. Not sure what to think.


----------



## Moozillion

Donna/Turbo said:


> Isn't it funny how things happen. I was at work this morning and was offered an Iguana by 2 completely different people at completely different times. That has to be some sort of sign, but not sure what it means. Both want to give them away for free along with the cages. Not sure what to think.


...I think you're about to be an iguana mom!!!   
Have you ever had one before?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> Isn't it funny how things happen. I was at work this morning and was offered an Iguana by 2 completely different people at completely different times. That has to be some sort of sign, but not sure what it means. Both want to give them away for free along with the cages. Not sure what to think.


What a difficult decision. Can you take both? Neither?
And if only one, which one?
Good luck in deciding.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> I just found out my cousin Nick was killed yesterday. I read the story in the news yesterday but didn't know he was in the van. RIP Nick
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/music/2015/04/06/interstate-85-wreck/25354417/



Oh wow! What a terrible way to learn of a relative's death. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> I just found out my cousin Nick was killed yesterday. I read the story in the news yesterday but didn't know he was in the van. RIP Nick
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/music/2015/04/06/interstate-85-wreck/25354417/


I'm so sorry for your loss~~~This is very sad!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

This song started playing in my head:


----------



## Abdulla6169

@Tidgy's Dad
Wanna chat? So what's going on right now?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Guess the chat went to sleep. I'm not going to sleep today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> Wanna chat? So what's going on right now?


Well, right now, birthday boy, I'm just planning my joke of the day.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, right now, birthday boy, I'm just planning my joke of the day.


Good luck! It's must be hard to right all those hilarious jokes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Good luck! It's must be hard to right all those hilarious jokes.


Well, I used to do a bit of stand-up and tonight's offering is a true story.
I'll return when I am done.
See you in a mo.


----------



## Momof4

Donna/Turbo said:


> I was going to post that as well, but I thought that might be weird. Bats are so cool!



There's no such thing as weird here!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Momof4 or is it this @momofour 
I sent you a reply, but, I wasn't all fancy so there are no paragraphs! I think it's correct and raise my hatchlings warm and humid.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> she didn't see my text that my husband said "yes!"
> He will be moving to the neighbors, but I'm happy
> !


At first I thought you were implying that your husband would be, “moving to the neighbors "!!!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @Momof4 or is it this @momofour
> I sent you a reply, but, I wasn't all fancy so there are no paragraphs! I think it's correct and raise my hatchlings warm and humid.


Hey Ken. Hope you're doing fine. Good Luck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, all done.
I'm off for some kip.
Have a smashing time Abdulla, you deserve it.
Night all.
Be seeing you.


----------



## taza

AbdullaAli said:


> This song started playing in my head:


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Gillian M

puffy137 said:


> Morning all . Visited my son & his wife & new baby. Other granny from Casa Blanca is here to help out her daughter get the hang of being a mum, The other Granny made Moroccan food for the new mother , thats a tradition all over the Arab world. That special diet is supposed to make everything in the new mum go back to normal quicker.. Can't say I ever ate this postnatal diet & things tend to right themselves on their own in any case.


 Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Afternoon, Gillian.
How are you today?


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian, I'm curious: how did you end up in Jordan from the UK?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, Bea.
i'm about to take tea.
Wish you could join me.
But I might sup coffee.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Bea.
> i'm about to take tea.
> Wish you could join me.
> But I might sup coffee.


A rhyming invitation! Lovely!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everyone! Today I'm expecting a visit from Steven and his wife. They're also bringing a couple of folks to "take the tour." It looks like we're going to have a beautiful day for walking around and looking at tortoises. Right now it's 44F, but it will be in the 60's once the sun warms up the earth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Afternoon, Yvonne.
Enjoy your day.
Sounds good.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @Momof4 or is it this @momofour
> I sent you a reply, but, I wasn't all fancy so there are no paragraphs! I think it's correct and raise my hatchlings warm and humid.



Hey, if I can read my 3rd graders writing who is dyslexic and can't read or write well I can read anything


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it's still pretty cold out there, but I've lots to do before my guests arrive, so I've got to go. Talk to you all later.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Hey, if I can read my 3rd graders writing who is dyslexic and can't read or write well I can read anything


Most of it I used a crayon on the bedroom wall. Then I ate the crayon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Most of it I used a crayon on the bedroom wall. Then I ate the crayon.


I find it preferable to eat the crayon first.
Then, when it has passed through me, write on the bedroom wall.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I find it preferable to eat the crayon first.
> Then, when it has passed through me, write on the bedroom wall.


----------



## puffy137

tortdad said:


> The only thing I ate yesterday was lunch at Burger King.



If you are getting seriously dehydrated , this is the recipe for putting back liquid into your system as quickly as possible.
I litre of water , 8 teaspoons of sugar ,1 teaspoon of salt. If you are badly dehydrated enough that will taste like the nectar of the gods.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I find it preferable to eat the crayon first.
> Then, when it has passed through me, write on the bedroom wall.


Maybe we Americans are a little more civilized than I thought!!!


----------



## tortdad

puffy137 said:


> If you are getting seriously dehydrated , this is the recipe for putting back liquid into your system as quickly as possible.
> I litre of water , 8 teaspoons of sugar ,1 teaspoon of salt. If you are badly dehydrated enough that will taste like the nectar of the gods.



One six pack of beer, got it. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everyone! Today I'm expecting a visit from Steven and his wife. They're also bringing a couple of folks to "take the tour." It looks like we're going to have a beautiful day for walking around and looking at tortoises. Right now it's 44F, but it will be in the 60's once the sun warms up the earth.



Have a great time!!!


----------



## Momof4

Whoa, I just accidentally clicked the back button but it went to the first pages and all I read was Cowboy Ken was cracking open a beer at 7am on Valentines Day! 
Too funny!! 
I'm sure it was 5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I especially liked the bat!! Very cool!



Me too!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Me too!



I know, his eyes were really cool! 
I love pics Nick posts, just not the snake ones.


----------



## Jacqui

Donna/Turbo said:


> Isn't it funny how things happen. I was at work this morning and was offered an Iguana by 2 completely different people at completely different times. That ha some sort of sign, but not sure what it means. Both want to give them away for free along with the cages. Not sure what to think.



So did you accept?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I find it preferable to eat the crayon first.
> Then, when it has passed through me, write on the bedroom wall.


dude...... that just weird.


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Afternoon, Jacqui.
How are you ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Whoa, I just accidentally clicked the back button but it went to the first pages and all I read was Cowboy Ken was cracking open a beer at 7am on Valentines Day!
> Too funny!!
> I'm sure it was 5 o'clock somewhere!


In my defense, at the time I was working a 12 hr rotating shift. I think it was 6pm-6am. So, I was off work and wanted that “after work beer". As a rule, I only drink coffee that early in the morning.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Jacqui.
> How are you ?



I am good. Have come to the big city for the day. I broke down and bought a redfoot at the pet store. Right now looks female, but now that I own it, it shall turn male. It does have an extra scute though. 

How is your day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I am good. Have come to the big city for the day. I broke down and bought a redfoot at the pet store. Right now looks female, but now that I own it, it shall turn male. It does have an extra acute though.
> 
> How is your day?


I would love a redfoot, but can't get them here, unfortunately. Lovely animals. Post piccies of the new man in your life! (pretending to be a girl to get to you, I'm sure.)
Spending the day with Tidgy and my scribbling. Poor wifey a bit under the weather and is sleeping a lot.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

going to the park.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> going to the park.


I went this morning and played on the slide, see-saw and roundabout, but got thrown out of the sandpit.
Not really, the parks here are horrid and have nothing for kids. Full of litter.
But the proper countryside is just behind my house.


----------



## Abdulla6169

So, yesterday we talked and tomorrow (I think?) we'll be heading to a hotel in Dubai.... It called Bab Al Shams (Gateway to the Sun)! I'm excited. On the not so positive side, my sleeping cycle is messed up.
Here's the site:
http://www.meydanhotels.com/babalshams/index.htm


----------



## Abdulla6169

@Moozillion
Hey! How are ya?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 125155


Hello Nick! How are you?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 125155



lol those guys are cute.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 125155


Are those bunnies yours? They're nice.


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> @Moozillion
> Hey! How are ya?


Hi, Abdullah! 
I'm doing fine! My hubby planted some new plants in Elsa's outdoor enclosure now that she's outside more. I'm REALLY enjoying springtime at home and trying NOT to think about going back to work next month! 
Sounds like you're going to be having a really nice time!


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> So, yesterday we talked and tomorrow (I think?) we'll be heading to a hotel in Dubai.... It called Bab Al Shams (Gateway to the Sun)! I'm excited. On the not so positive side, my sleeping cycle is messed up.
> Here's the site:
> http://www.meydanhotels.com/babalshams/index.htm


Oh, WOW!!! That looks SO AMAZING!!! I would love to stay there!!! . Now I'm jealous that you get to go!


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Abdullah!
> I'm doing fine! My hubby planted some new plants in Elsa's outdoor enclosure now that she's outside more. I'm REALLY enjoying springtime at home and trying NOT to think about going back to work next month!
> Sounds like you're going to be having a really nice time!



What kinds of plants?


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> What kinds of plants?


We put in some Mexican Heather and will be replacing the dead Purple Fountain Grass with live purple fountain grass. We're going to transplant some Butterfly Ginger in there later. I also have a ton of Swedish Ivy, and will put some in there.


----------



## Jacqui

Butterfly ginger? Never heard of it, but sounds wonderful.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In my defense, at the time I was working a 12 hr rotating shift. I think it was 6pm-6am. So, I was off work and wanted that “after work beer". As a rule, I only drink coffee that early in the morning.



Not judging!! It was just funny because I didn't see the date until you said Happy Valentines!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I am good. Have come to the big city for the day. I broke down and bought a redfoot at the pet store. Right now looks female, but now that I own it, it shall turn male. It does have an extra scute though.
> 
> How is your day?



We need pics! I love my RF. They are so friendly and pretty. 
What torts do you have now?


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> Butterfly ginger? Never heard of it, but sounds wonderful.


I think it's a great plant! It tolerates lots of different conditions and different levels of light. It's tall and floppy- sort of like a cornstalk, but only 1/2 the size, and leans over as it gets taller. But the FLOWERS!!!! They are WONDERFULLY fragrant and bloom mostly at night. They bloom like crazy in the worst heat of the summer when everything else is dying back!  The ginger plant dies back totally to the ground in winter, but comes back having doubled its spread by springtime! In some areas it's pretty invasive. Luckily, we don't have that problem.  The flowers look like pure white butterflies, hence the name.


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> I think it's a great plant! It tolerates lots of different conditions and different levels of light. It's tall and floppy- sort of like a cornstalk, but only 1/2 the size, and leans over as it gets taller. But the FLOWERS!!!! They are WONDERFULLY fragrant and bloom mostly at night. They bloom like crazy in the worst heat of the summer when everything else is dying back!  The ginger plant dies back totally to the ground in winter, but comes back having doubled its spread by springtime! In some areas it's pretty invasive. Luckily, we don't have that problem.  The flowers look like pure white butterflies, hence the name.


I will have to see how they do here in Nebraska. Sounds like such a great plant.


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> I will have to see how they do here in Nebraska. Sounds like such a great plant.


It's "proper" name is Hedychium coronarium; hardy from zones 7b to 10b. 
I don't know what zone you are, but I'm not sure they'd survive a Nebraska winter...


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Moozillion said:


> We put in some Mexican Heather and will be replacing the dead Purple Fountain Grass with live purple fountain grass. We're going to transplant some Butterfly Ginger in there later. I also have a ton of Swedish Ivy, and will put some in there.



Oh My!! I just looked up Butterfly Ginger and I have to have it! I guess I am ordering more seeds. I love anything that looks tropical like that!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/hike-adventure-4.116153/


----------



## Momof4

Donna/Turbo said:


> Oh My!! I just looked up Butterfly Ginger and I have to have it! I guess I am ordering more seeds. I love anything that looks tropical like that!!



I looked them too! They're so pretty!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Way off subject here, but has Monica been around lately? Did she mention she'd be gone and I missed it?


----------



## Moozillion

Hey, Donna/Turbo and Momof4,
If you want some, we're having our yard guy TOTALLY dig up s bed of them that gradually encroached on the gate to our back yard, so are in the way. If you like, I can mail you some live rhizomes- just stick them in then ground BUT ONLY VERY SHALLOWLY!!! in a sunny spot with a little fertilizer and decent drainage and they should take off for you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Way off subject here, but has Monica been around lately? Did she mention she'd be gone and I missed it?


She was last on this thread a couple of weeks ago asking about giving probiotics to torts. Don't think she said here what she was doing.


----------



## Momof4

It's hard to start dinner with these to mutts on my legs! 

Feeling the love!!


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Hey, Donna/Turbo and Momof4,
> If you want some, we're having our yard guy TOTALLY dig up s bed of them that gradually encroached on the gate to our back yard, so are in the way. If you like, I can mail you some live rhizomes- just stick them in then ground BUT ONLY VERY SHALLOWLY!!! in a sunny spot with a little fertilizer and decent drainage and they should take off for you!



I was just reading about them! They can easily be divided and can take over. I do have a good spot for them. 
I was going to check my nursery but if you want to send some I would except Your so sweet to offer!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> It's hard to start dinner with these to mutts on my legs!
> Feeling the love!!
> View attachment 125252





Just asking…


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Way off subject here, but has Monica been around lately? Did she mention she'd be gone and I missed it?



I think she's in ninja mode so y'all can't see it but it says she was on Monday. I think she's doing the home school thing.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 125253
> 
> Just asking…



Definitely NOT!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Way off subject here, but has Monica been around lately? Did she mention she'd be gone and I missed it?



No, but she is home schooling now so that might use up her time.


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 125253
> 
> Just asking…


 OH.MY.GOD....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Moozillion said:


> OH.MY.GOD....


I know, right?! Each time I see that I cringe a bit more.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 125253
> 
> Just asking…


That would definitely ruin your day.


----------



## Jacqui

I would like to know the story behind that behind.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Momof4 said:


> I looked them too! They're so pretty!!



I found a place that sells them in NC. I am going there in a few weeks to visit my son. I just called him and told him we are going plant shopping while I visit. I heard his eyes roll. He said I figured we would be.


----------



## Jacqui

I had a wonderful lunch today. It was a prime rib enchilada. Was so yummy.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> I had a wonderful lunch today. It was a prime rib enchilada. Was so yummy.


That does sound good


----------



## Jacqui

Donna/Turbo said:


> I found a place that sells them in NC. I am going there in a few weeks to visit my son. I just called him and told him we are going plant shopping while I visit. I heard his eyes roll. He said I figured we would be.



 Awesome... Both for the plant shopping, but also the visit.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I had a wonderful lunch today. It was a prime rib enchilada. Was so yummy.



Sounds good!! I love enchiladas!!!
Did you have lunch with your neighbor or is Jeff still home?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> That would definitely ruin your day.


Quite a few days I would imagine.
Sitting down would be difficult for weeks!


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Way off subject here, but has Monica been around lately? Did she mention she'd be gone and I missed it?





jaizei said:


> I think she's in ninja mode so y'all can't see it but it says she was on Monday. I think she's doing the home school thing.


I'm sure the home school thing is a big reason for her lack of org time but I also have her on my Facebook account. She's been dealing with some home repairs right now. A toilet tank broke when nobody was home and it flooded her floors.


----------



## tortdad

Speaking of which. FYI to all home owners. You should change out the hoses to your toilets and washing machine every 7ish years. That wasn't her problem but just figured I'd throw that out there as most people never change the lies out until it's too late. 

If your toilets are more than 15 years old you should probably change them out too. Porcelain can only take so much before it cracks.


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> Speaking of which. FYI to all home owners. You should change out the hoses to your toilets and washing machine every 7ish years. That wasn't her problem but just figured I'd throw that out there as most people never change the lies out until it's too late.
> 
> If your toilets are more than 15 years old you should probably change them out too. Porcelain can only take so much before it cracks.


Good to know- THANKS!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> Porcelain can only take so many cracks before it cracks.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I'm sure the home school thing is a big reason for her lack of org time but I also have her on my Facebook account. She's been dealing with some home repairs right now. A toilet tank broke when nobody was home and it flooded her floors.




Oh no! Floods are such a hassle to deal with!!!


----------



## tortdad

Thanks for fixing that for me


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, Newt is back! Dude you hold on to your anger to long . Glad to see you're back on the porch with the big dogs . But for how long?


----------



## mike taylor

Where's Heather? Where's Monica?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Hey, Newt is back! Dude you hold on to your anger to long . Glad to see you're back on the porch with the big dogs . But for how long?


Glad to see you back too.


----------



## mike taylor

I've been checking in . But hadn't had time to post anything . I think my workers are trying to kill me . Haha


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I've been checking in . But hadn't had time to post anything . I think my workers are trying to kill me . Haha


Welcome back


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad to see you back too.


You've been quiet tonight, Adam- off galavanting on other threads???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You've been quiet tonight, Adam- off galavanting on other threads???


I am known for my shyness and reticence.
Actually, bin helping a couple of people with what I hope is good advice.
And then helping Tidgy's Scottish cousin post a joke or 2.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everyone! Today I'm expecting a visit from Steven and his wife. They're also bringing a couple of folks to "take the tour." It looks like we're going to have a beautiful day for walking around and looking at tortoises. Right now it's 44F, but it will be in the 60's once the sun warms up the earth.


Yep! ! !

We are coming and back home already! ! ! ! 

Very happy 320 mails round trip travel day for all of us! ! ! !

Thank you Yvonne ! ! ! !You and all your torts ROCKS! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Where's Heather? Where's Monica?


(Who is this guy asking all them questions? He acts like we should know him or something.)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Hey, Newt is back! Dude you hold on to your anger to long . Glad to see you're back on the porch with the big dogs . But for how long?


thats a salamander.


----------



## mike taylor

Nope it's a Newt, Newt!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Nope it's a Newt, Newt!


ITS A F%&*#&% SALAMANDER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Salamanders have round tails not flat ones!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Salamanders have round tails not flat ones!


What state are you in?


----------



## mike taylor

The United States of America!


----------



## mike taylor

You know by that hot chicks house .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> The United States of America!


what state?


----------



## mike taylor

Google Texas spotted Newt . Sir Newt


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The State of Denial


----------



## mike taylor

Hahaha yeah


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Google Texas spotted Newt . Sir Newt


ITS A SMALL MOUTHED SALAMANDER!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I know everything


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm right and your wrong!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Its not the same kind! It's a newt!


----------



## mike taylor

Newt newt newt newt newt tomato tomahto ahhh what's the difference


----------



## mike taylor

Did you see the cartoon picture of you newt? You're hunting newts . Found it on line very cool.


----------



## mike taylor

The nose is to big but the hair is a match dead on .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Newt newt newt newt newt tomato tomahto ahhh what's the difference


did i say you can speak!?! get back in your cage!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ITS A SMALL MOUTHED SALAMANDER!!!
> View attachment 125275


*A newt is a salamander, but a salamander isn't always newt.*
^^^IDK how this is relevant.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> *A newt is a salamander, but a salamander isn't always newt.*


shhhhhh


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> shhhhhh


Hey. How are you?


----------



## Killerrookie

Hey guys and ladies!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey. How are you?


good.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Killerrookie said:


> Hey guys and ladies!!!


whats up


----------



## Killerrookie

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats up


Nothing much just slowly falling asleep while watching my tortoise


----------



## juli11

Morning breakfast time some toast with cheese


----------



## juli11

First day with sunshine and 20 degrees the summer comes


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## mike taylor

AbdullaAli said:


> *A newt is a salamander, but a salamander isn't always newt.*
> ^^^IDK how this is relevant.


Exactly!


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> Carrots the miracle animal food. If a dog will not eat try adding soft cooked carrots. Also you can try 1/2 a banana. Hope he starts eating soon.


I mentioned carrots, she knew their powers lol, that's how she got her newer dog to eat when she took her home. Nothing has worked still, no turkey, no ham, she even tried a little vanilla ice cream on Easter... Nothing. I heard my dad talking to my mum about how she's starting to think it may be time to say goodbye to him. <\3 he's had so many tests too and they haven't really concluded anything, panciatitus is a possibility, he'd just had some tumors removed. I mean he's an older dog but this is so sad he's so beautiful and personable!


----------



## smarch

Good morning guys. Btw it's still winter here if you haven't heard the memo... Please send warm! Franklin wants OUT!


----------



## smarch

I just saw the cutest video ever of a diver that had a sea turtle come right up to him, the turtle even let him pet him, and the turtle bit his butt lol. I couldn't tell if it was curiosity or the turtle was being defensive over territory, but it was adorable either way.


----------



## Moozillion

smarch said:


> I just saw the cutest video ever of a diver that had a sea turtle come right up to him, the turtle even let him pet him, and the turtle bit his butt lol. I couldn't tell if it was curiosity or the turtle was being defensive over territory, but it was adorable either way.
> 
> View attachment 125287


Yeah, that was REALLY neat! 
I wonder how often this sort of thing happens?


----------



## Moozillion

And on a totally different topic (or, as per Monty Python "...and now for something completely different!") is anyone besides me anticipating the pending birth of the next British royal later this month?


----------



## mike taylor

Nope sorry!


----------



## bouaboua

@Yvonne G 

This is the one in your Gulf Coast turtles enclosure which not belong there........Need to ID Who is he or her???


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Sounds good!! I love enchiladas!!!
> Did you have lunch with your neighbor or is Jeff still home?



All by myself in the "big city". I did not even invite one of my children. Jeff comes home next week for his CT scan and Drs appts. He is near Chicago this am. Neighbor is in MO visiting her family, so I am dog sitting.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> If your toilets are more than 15 years old you should probably change them out too. Porcelain can only take so much before it cracks.



I am more concerned about the floor falling out from under the toilet as I sit upon it. >_<


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



 Morning!!


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> And on a totally different topic (or, as per Monty Python "...and now for something completely different!") is anyone besides me anticipating the pending birth of the next British royal later this month?



Not at all. Sorry.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning TFO!   @[email protected]


----------



## Gillian M

Hi all and how are you? Hope everyone is well .


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning TFO!   @[email protected]


 Good afternoon Jacqui.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm at the hotel now. After dinner I'll ask if they have desert hikes...


----------



## Abdulla6169

This is for @Cowboy_Ken:


Stay strong friend!
^^^ It was at the hotel and I thought: that's something Ken would enjoy having!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I am more concerned about the floor falling out from under the toilet as I sit upon it. >_<


I would like that on video.


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> Hey guys and ladies!!!



Hey, back attcha! I really like your avatar picture.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Jacqui.



A very fine afternoon to you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm at the hotel now. After dinner I'll ask if they have desert hikes...


After dinner comes dessert, not desert.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi all and how are you? Hope everyone is well .



It is another misty day here, but the birds are singing so what more could one need? Lol  Going to be a frost here tonight, so I see somebody having to drag back in a bunch of plants before darkness ffalls


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would like that on video.



I would rather see the video, then be the star of it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> After dinner comes dessert, not desert.


Dessert is an _obligation_. 
٩(◠◡◠)۶


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning!!


Hi Jacqui *waves*


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> @Yvonne G
> 
> This is the one in your Gulf Coast turtles enclosure which not belong there........Need to ID Who is he or her???
> 
> View attachment 125293
> View attachment 125294
> View attachment 125295
> View attachment 125296
> View attachment 125297
> View attachment 125298
> View attachment 125299



During our 'tour' of the turtle farm, Steven commented on the turtle sitting on top of the hill in my gulf coast turtle yard. I thought it was a turtle sculpture, but then I remembered that I don't have any turtle sculptures in the box turtle area. It was an escapee from the pond. She was very dry and I worried she might have been there out of the water for a very long time. @russian/sulcata/tortoise : can you tell me what kind of turtle this is? A western painted? And look at the deformed (extra toes) on that one front foot. If memory serves, I have found this same turtle in the box turtle yard before. My next door neighbor told me a long time ago that he tossed a turtle over the fence one time, a turtle that he found when he went fishing at the lake. This is probably that turtle because the only water turtles I've ever taken in were RES (well, and pond turtles).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon all you lovely people.
Life's good and so are you lot.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Dessert is an _obligation_.
> ٩(◠◡◠)۶



I love that figure.


----------



## Yvonne G

Morning, all! Our cold snap is over finally. It's still a bit breezy, but supposed to get up to 72F today. I can certainly live with that!! I don't like being cold. 

Yesterday Steven brought a big box of produce from his (read mother-in-law's) garden. Jacob (Steven's grandson) enjoyed hand feeding SO the produce. SO is so used to my offering him tidbits of food from a skewer (the way I get calcium pills into him), that whenever people step into his yard, he chases them around looking for treats. So he's a great people pleaser, especially for the kids. Also in attendance was Bella, the daughter of a friend who is visiting Steven and Irene. She enjoyed the tour and feeding So, but she's a bit older, so not as excitable as Jacob was. I do so enjoy my visits with Steven and Irene. They are both very nice people and interesting to talk with. The fact that he always buys my lunch is just an added bonus!!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> It is another misty day here, but the birds are singing so what more could one need? Lol  Going to be a frost here tonight, so I see somebody having to drag back in a bunch of plants before darkness ffalls


 Nice to hear....birds singing......all we hear in this country is cars running and people screaming, my GOD.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Morning!!


Good Morning My Lady! ! ! !

Been very busy with work and my tortoises at home! ! ! So I'm not getting on the forum that much this days. Busy are good! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Morning, all! Our cold snap is over finally. It's still a bit breezy, but supposed to get up to 72F today. I can certainly live with that!! I don't like being cold.
> 
> Yesterday Steven brought a big box of produce from his (read mother-in-law's) garden. Jacob (Steven's grandson) enjoyed hand feeding SO the produce. SO is so used to my offering him tidbits of food from a skewer (the way I get calcium pills into him), that whenever people step into his yard, he chases them around looking for treats. So he's a great people pleaser, especially for the kids. Also in attendance was Bella, the daughter of a friend who is visiting Steven and Irene. She enjoyed the tour and feeding So, but she's a bit older, so not as excitable as Jacob was. I do so enjoy my visits with Steven and Irene. They are both very nice people and interesting to talk with. The fact that he always buys my lunch is just an added bonus!!



Oh Yvonne.....The Pleasure are mine ! ! ! ! ! We always enjoy of visiting you, with all the torts you have, that is our bonus! !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> After dinner comes dessert, not desert.


Hi Adam, what of *dessert* *in* *the* *desert*, with a cute little tort?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, what of *dessert* *in* *the* *desert*, with a cute little tort?!


Hi Gillian.
I agree, that would be acceptable.
But not desert in the dessert.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon all you lovely people.
> Life's good and so are you lot.


 Hi there. Very sweet words, Adam. Thanks, and sincerely hope you're well too.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi Gillian.
> I agree, that would be acceptable.
> But not desert in the dessert.


Why not? Give it a try!! Rather, it's the other way round: DESSERT in the DESERT.


----------



## Yvonne G

...I never did like sand in my ice cream!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why not? Give it a try!! Rather, it's the other way round: DESSERT in the DESERT.



Desert in the dessert. Not nice.
And also a danger of impaction, especially for the tortoise you mentioned.
But I have eaten dessert in the desert. It's good.
But usually I eat cheese.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Desert in the dessert. Not nice.
> And also a danger of impaction, especially for the tortoise you mentioned.
> But I have eaten dessert in the desert. It's good.
> But usually I eat cheese.


 Cheese in the desert or cheese in the dessert?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> ...I never did like sand in my ice cream!


I never liked skinks in my strawberry scones either!!!
   




Definitely not a good combination...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Cheese in the desert or cheese in the dessert?


Why not both! The more cheese the merrier!!!  as long as it's not the converse I'm OK.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Nice to hear....birds singing......all we hear in this country is cars running and people screaming, my GOD.



I would not like that much.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I would not like that much.


 Not that I do.


----------



## Jacqui

I could never tell what is the difference between a scone and a biscuit.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Why not both! The more cheese the merrier!!!  as long as it's not the converse I'm OK.


 Try them with ......*sandstorms*- UGH


----------



## Heather H

smarch said:


> I mentioned carrots, she knew their powers lol, that's how she got her newer dog to eat when she took her home. Nothing has worked still, no turkey, no ham, she even tried a little vanilla ice cream on Easter... Nothing. I heard my dad talking to my mum about how she's starting to think it may be time to say goodbye to him. <\3 he's had so many tests too and they haven't really concluded anything, panciatitus is a possibility, he'd just had some tumors removed. I mean he's an older dog but this is so sad he's so beautiful and personable!


has she tried canned dog food? or even cat food. It is hard when they are older. Hard to decide when the best time to end the pain is. The person that comes to mind when talking dogs is Tom. 
Here are things that have worked for me when I had a rescue that would not eat: peanut butter mixed with liver dog food, carrots, bananas, organ meat seems to work ( boil and dice real fine) , plain unsweetened yogurt, white rice with hamburger or other ground meat mixed in ( cooked) and smoothies I blend fruits and veggies up with coconut water ( banana, apples, yogurt, spinach, carrots and peanut butter). Cheese, eggs and mashed potatoes. 
I stayed away from processed meats. 
I always did a soft diet with the elderly. Cat food is higher in protein than dog food. 
Some dogs will eat yogurt and cheese with no problems others it will give the " runs" because of the lactose. 
Tell her good luck for me please. @Tom


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Try them with ......*sandstorms*- UGH


It's going to be cloudy in Jordan tomorrow. Congrats. Then it's going to rain for 3 days. According to the weather app.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> During our 'tour' of the turtle farm, Steven commented on the turtle sitting on top of the hill in my gulf coast turtle yard. I thought it was a turtle sculpture, but then I remembered that I don't have any turtle sculptures in the box turtle area. It was an escapee from the pond. She was very dry and I worried she might have been there out of the water for a very long time. @russian/sulcata/tortoise : can you tell me what kind of turtle this is? A western painted? And look at the deformed (extra toes) on that one front foot. If memory serves, I have found this same turtle in the box turtle yard before. My next door neighbor told me a long time ago that he tossed a turtle over the fence one time, a turtle that he found when he went fishing at the lake. This is probably that turtle because the only water turtles I've ever taken in were RES (well, and pond turtles).


@Yvonne G im so confused!!! its got characteristics of a western painted turtle and a RES!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @Yvonne G im so confused!!! its got characteristics of a western painted turtle and a RES!


Is it possible to have hybrids?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Cheese in the desert or cheese in the dessert?


Ha! ha!
Both, I guess.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I could never tell what is the difference between a scone and a biscuit.


Scones are a variety of cake.
I saw on the BBC show Q.I. a few days ago that a biscuit (or cookie?) is hard and goes soft when stale.
A cake is soft and goes hard when stale.
Quite Interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @Yvonne G im so confused!!! its got characteristics of a western painted turtle and a RES!


I thought you knew everything.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Is it possible to have hybrids?


maybe.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

the scutes mach a RES and the thickness of its shell but it has the colors of a painted turtle.


----------



## Momof4

This for you Nick!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

wait i think its a Florida red bellied turtle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yeah, it does look like this one.
Could be right.


----------



## Jacqui

What they sell in this area as scones are not what I would call soft.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> What they sell in this area as scones are not what I would call soft.


I think America has different names for a lot of things. 
Hmmm, I have an idea about Revocation of Independence that I might put on the jokes thread tonight.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> What they sell in this area as scones are not what I would call soft.


I think they might've mistaken the scones for stones


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I think they might've mistaken the scones for stones



No. Stones are prettier.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Night everyone!


----------



## Jacqui

Sweet dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nighty-night Abdulla.


----------



## tortdad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi there. Very sweet words, Adam. Thanks, and sincerely hope you're well too.


What, never heard of a ice cream SANDwhich


----------



## juli11

What's up?


----------



## mike taylor

Hey guys, I have decided to dropout of the tortoise forum . Mods please fill free to delete my threads as I will not be coming back . The people who have my number fill free to contact me at anytime . Have fun guys later .


----------



## smarch

Heather H said:


> has she tried canned dog food? or even cat food. It is hard when they are older. Hard to decide when the best time to end the pain is. The person that comes to mind when talking dogs is Tom.
> Here are things that have worked for me when I had a rescue that would not eat: peanut butter mixed with liver dog food, carrots, bananas, organ meat seems to work ( boil and dice real fine) , plain unsweetened yogurt, white rice with hamburger or other ground meat mixed in ( cooked) and smoothies I blend fruits and veggies up with coconut water ( banana, apples, yogurt, spinach, carrots and peanut butter). Cheese, eggs and mashed potatoes.
> I stayed away from processed meats.
> I always did a soft diet with the elderly. Cat food is higher in protein than dog food.
> Some dogs will eat yogurt and cheese with no problems others it will give the " runs" because of the lactose.
> Tell her good luck for me please. @Tom


I feel like if she got to the point of trying ice cream shed tried the canned dog foods. I know she mentioned banana as well. I don't know I know things aren't looking good and I think it's just a matter of time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> What's up?


Hi, how ya doin' ?


----------



## Moozillion

mike taylor said:


> Hey guys, I have decided to dropout of the tortoise forum . Mods please fill free to delete my threads as I will not be coming back . The people who have my number fill free to contact me at anytime . Have fun guys later .


Oh, NOOO!!    
I wish you'd stay...


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Hey guys, I have decided to dropout of the tortoise forum . Mods please fill free to delete my threads as I will not be coming back . The people who have my number fill free to contact me at anytime . Have fun guys later .


I'm not sure what to say, but want to say something, have a good life if we don't cross paths again, I'll miss you, stay safe and all that.


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Hey guys, I have decided to dropout of the tortoise forum . Mods please fill free to delete my threads as I will not be coming back . The people who have my number fill free to contact me at anytime . Have fun guys later .


Why?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Hey guys, I have decided to dropout of the tortoise forum . Mods please fill free to delete my threads as I will not be coming back . The people who have my number fill free to contact me at anytime . Have fun guys later .


today is a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mike, your experience here will be sorely missed.
Stay, for the tortoises sake if not your old friends and silly newbies like me.


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Hey guys, I have decided to dropout of the tortoise forum . Mods please fill free to delete my threads as I will not be coming back . The people who have my number fill free to contact me at anytime . Have fun guys later .


WTH?


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> Hey guys, I have decided to dropout of the tortoise forum . Mods please fill free to delete my threads as I will not be coming back . The people who have my number fill free to contact me at anytime . Have fun guys later .


I hope you will reconsider.


----------



## leigti

Sleep on it for a couple days, give it a week or two. Then decide if you really want to. Maybe just take a little break and then come back if you want to. I hope there are no hard feelings.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Moozillion said:


> Hey, Donna/Turbo and Momof4,
> If you want some, we're having our yard guy TOTALLY dig up s bed of them that gradually encroached on the gate to our back yard, so are in the way. If you like, I can mail you some live rhizomes- just stick them in then ground BUT ONLY VERY SHALLOWLY!!! in a sunny spot with a little fertilizer and decent drainage and they should take off for you!



Wow I just spent a half hour looking for this conversation before realizing I was looking in the Garden Forum. I can be such a ditz sometimes. Any ways I would absolutely love that. That is so sweet of you! I would be happy to pay for them and shipping.


----------



## Telid

mike taylor said:


> Hey guys, I have decided to dropout of the tortoise forum . Mods please fill free to delete my threads as I will not be coming back . The people who have my number fill free to contact me at anytime . Have fun guys later .


Everything OK, Mike?


----------



## Moozillion

Donna/Turbo said:


> Wow I just spent a half hour looking for this conversation before realizing I was looking in the Garden Forum. I can be such a ditz sometimes. Any ways I would absolutely love that. That is so sweet of you! I would be happy to pay for them and shipping.


Cool! I expect we'll dig them up next week. If you'll pm me with the address you want them sent to, that should work!
You don't need to pay for them: I've got too many and most people down here already have some, so I would only throw them away (which I HATE) if I can't give them away. Let's see what the postage is- I'll let you know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello peeps, anybody there?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello peeps, anybody there?


I'm here haha. What are you up to?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just been posting a joke, which I always do this time of night.
Some reading,writing and chilling out.
Love your avatar tortoise. Beautiful picture.


----------



## Killerrookie

Thank you so much!!! What books you read or magazines?


----------



## leigti

Just wanted to put this out there, tornadoes are on the ground again. I hope everybody out there stay safe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I read everything I can get hold of really.
Currently reading ' Killer Diseases' a medical book, not very cheerful, but QI. 
Next some Dan Brown and some Moroccan short fiction mixed with some Roald Dahl, ' Tales of the Unexpected'.
Magazines, 'Femme du Maroc' and 'Doctor Who' at this time.
Oh and 'Cheese Weekly'.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yeah, let's hope it's little tornadoes and they keep away from communities.


----------



## Killerrookie

I love cheese so much!! I love any dairy product. I never understand doctor who.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, let's hope it's little tornadoes and they keep away from communities.


There are some big ones out there tonight, and they are hitting some towns. I would never live in "tornado alley". I've seen little tornadoes but those big ones scare me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cheese is my favourite thing. 
I've watched Doctor Who all my life and just love it. 
They need to do a story about an alien cheese monster invasion where tortoises save the day.
Hmmmm, there's an idea.


----------



## Killerrookie

leigti said:


> There are some big ones out there tonight, and they are hitting some towns. I would never live in "tornado alley". I've seen little tornadoes but those big ones scare me.


My sister goes to OU in Oklahoma so I'm always worried about Tornados and if they are gonna form around that area so I can earn her!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hurricane alley neither. Some of the Caribbean is very dodgy now. Gets worse every year.
Sea warming up, apparently.


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> I'm here haha. What are you up to?


Ready to give me your Redfoot yet, lol.


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> Ready to give me your Redfoot yet, lol.


Haha maybe....


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Haha maybe....


What part of Huston did you say you were from, Humble???


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> What part of Huston did you say you were from, Humble???


I live in Richmond


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> I live in Richmond


Ahh, I'm in cypress off 290 and the grand parkway


----------



## Killerrookie

A hour drive that isn't bad at all!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> Ahh, I'm in cypress off 290 and the grand parkway


I might have to keep my Red Foot haha (;


----------



## Killerrookie

How much tortoises/turtles you own


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> I might have to keep my Red Foot haha (;


Boooooo


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> I might have to keep my Red Foot haha (;


3 torts and 3 box turtles. 

I have a 125lb sulcata 
1 yearling Redfoot
1 8 month old Cherryhead Redfoot
3 2yr old 3 toed box turtles.


----------



## Killerrookie

Omg I have a thing for Sulcatas haha


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Omg I have a thing for Sulcatas haha


What do you have


----------



## Killerrookie

I don't think I ever showed Strawberry on here before


----------



## Killerrookie

I have 3 Sulcatas. 2 more coming soon. 1 Leopard Tortoise. 1 Red foot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I don't think I ever showed Strawberry on here before
> View attachment 125370
> View attachment 125371
> View attachment 125372
> View attachment 125373
> View attachment 125374


How beautiful Strawberry is!!!
Thanks for posting these.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How beautiful Strawberry is!!!
> Thanks for posting these.


Thank you!! I got her/him from Turtlesource in August.


----------



## tortdad

Good night TFO


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> Good night TFO


Night night!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I read everything I can get hold of really.
> Currently reading ' Killer Diseases' a medical book, not very cheerful, but QI.
> Next some Dan Brown and some Moroccan short fiction mixed with some Roald Dahl, ' Tales of the Unexpected'.
> Magazines, 'Femme du Maroc' and 'Doctor Who' at this time.
> Oh and 'Cheese Weekly'.


Pleeeeease tell me there isn't REALLY a "Cheese Weekly!!!"


----------



## Killerrookie

Moozillion said:


> Pleeeeease tell me there isn't REALLY a "Cheese Weekly!!!"


If there is where can I sign up for them to be delivered to my house


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

sup


----------



## Killerrookie

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> sup


Hey! How's it going?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Killerrookie said:


> Hey! How's it going?


good.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

what about you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Pleeeeease tell me there isn't REALLY a "Cheese Weekly!!!"





Killerrookie said:


> If there is where can I sign up for them to be delivered to my house


Sorry peeps, that one was a slight fiction on my part.
The others are real though.
But there should be a 'Cheese Weekly' for sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, Nick.
Top of the morning to you.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Nick.
> Top of the morning to you.


its night time here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

There is an American magazine called 'Culture: The Word on Cheese'!!! 
Really, I just googled it.
Wonder if they'll post to Morocco.


----------



## Killerrookie

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what about you?


I'm doing well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its night time here


But early morning here, but still night.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## puffy137

Morning all , its light here now , but its windy , glad I bathed , coconutted , & labeled my tortoises last night , while giving an ear to MSNBC.


----------



## puffy137

Thanks for those Nick , but even if those torts take the biscuit in the beauty stakes mine will always be nicer . From their stubby little tails , to their cute little snub noses . Oh & they have such benign , calm personalities too. Like me really , not much makes me jump up & down in annoyance , only disloyalty & rudeness,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 125382
> View attachment 125383
> View attachment 125385
> View attachment 125384
> View attachment 125386
> View attachment 125387
> View attachment 125388
> View attachment 125389
> View attachment 125390
> View attachment 125391


Like the little Cape Tortoise particularly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Morning all , its light here now , but its windy , glad I bathed , coconutted , & labeled my tortoises last night , while giving an ear to MSNBC.


All at the same time?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Like the little Cape Tortoise particularly.


Did I get one right for a change? Hurrah ! 
Don't know half of them though.


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All at the same time?


 Yes , I have to listen to something while I work , I put 4 torts in the double sink for a soak & a good scrub, Then I dried them off & coconutted them , after buffing I applied the acrylic paint , pink for girls , blue for boys & half pink half blue for 2 I'm still not sure about .I did 15 all told last night , the babies I might do later this morning if the sun shows .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did I get one right for a change? Hurrah !
> Don't know half of them though.


spekled cape tortoises and parrot beaked tortoises.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Yes , I have to listen to something while I work , I put 4 torts in the double sink for a soak & a good scrub, Then I dried them off & coconutted them , after buffing I applied the acrylic paint , pink for girls , blue for boys & half pink half blue for 2 I'm still not sure about .I did 15 all told last night , the babies I might do later this morning if the sun shows .


What a lovely way to spend an evening.


----------



## puffy137

Yes I did enjoy myself , only after I'd finished I had to make sure I disinfected the sinks , no Clorox damn it , someone walked off with the large gallon I thought I had ,so I had to make do with Dettol , the smell of which clung to my clothes . The new green Dettol has a nicer smell , Oh BTW I don't think you can get Dettol in the USA.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In Morocco we can get Dettol, but not Clorox, whatever that is. 
Don't know about the US.


----------



## puffy137

Clorox is like Domestos , its just bleach . I have had cause to ask about Dettol in the US & they 've never heard of it ,
BTW liked you latest on Jokes .


----------



## puffy137

I finished The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo , now on to the 2nd one , I'm enjoying them rather . At least I can understand the lingo , tried reading LA Confidential a few years ago & gave up cos I couldn't understand what the devil they were on about . Most 'modern' works are over my head , I keep wondering what dear Miss Austen would make of Salander ,,


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Hey guys, I have decided to dropout of the tortoise forum . Mods please fill free to delete my threads as I will not be coming back . The people who have my number fill free to contact me at anytime . Have fun guys later .


You'll be missed. You're such a great member.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> I finished The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo , now on to the 2nd one , I'm enjoying them rather . At least I can understand the lingo , tried reading LA Confidential a few years ago & gave up cos I couldn't understand what the devil they were on about . Most 'modern' works are over my head , I keep wondering what dear Miss Austen would make of Salander ,,


Glad you're enjoying them, as it's partly my fault you're into them.
I don't understand some of the computer details, but the character's are so fascinating and well drawn. Superbly written, considering it's had to be translated as well and so many things don't survive that properly. 
Miss Austen would probably be deeply shocked and even more liberated. I think she'd love Salander.


----------



## puffy137

Hahaha , I very much doubt if she would like her Tattoos & other odd attachments , lol , but she would have applauded Martin being whacked over the head with a golf club, I nearly whooped for joy myself , Just like the time in Beirut when I was reading The Kite Runner, the perv got his comeuppance & I shouted with exultation , the family wondered what was going on with me , lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 125394
> View attachment 125393
> View attachment 125395


The Walk Into Tree And Hurt Nose Lizard, or Twit-ahnl?


----------



## puffy137

I thought it looked like a growth ,


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Walk Into Tree And Hurt Nose Lizard, or Twit-ahnl?


Lyriocephalus scutatus


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cyclura lewisi


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cyclura rileyi cristata


----------



## puffy137

I wonder what the large lizard we have here in the middle east is called , it looks like bearded dragon , Nick posted a few days ago , but it doesn't have a beard.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Lyriocephalus scutatus


Yes, of course i knew the Latin name. (he lied)
But I gave you the common name.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> I wonder what the large lizard we have here in the middle east is called , it looks like bearded dragon , Nick posted a few days ago , but it doesn't have a beard.


can you find a pic of it?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, of course i knew the Latin name. (he lied)
> But I gave you the common name.


i thought the common name was hump nosed lizard.


----------



## puffy137

well i could try & come back 6 years into the future , but.....


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> can you find a pic of it?





Called Dhab in Arabic.


----------



## puffy137

Yes thats the one , thank you Abdulla, I had one living at our farm , I used to leave boiled rice at the entrance to his borrow & he came out to eat it ,......................Got extremely annoyed on hearing some dumb workman had clobbered it with a shovel , don't you just hate ignorance !!!!!!!


----------



## puffy137

Actually I believe Bedouin eat them sometimes , perhaps in lean times , never met anyone who has eaten them yet though .


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Yes thats the one , thank you Abdulla, I had one living at our farm , I used to leave boiled rice at the entrance to his borrow & he came out to eat it ,


Here's the scientific name:
Uromastyx
There are quite a few sub species in the MENA region.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i thought the common name was hump nosed lizard.


I honestly have no idea.
But it would be more likely than my guess.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 125400
> 
> Called Dhab in Arabic.


That is really, really beautiful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Yes thats the one , thank you Abdulla, I had one living at our farm , I used to leave boiled rice at the entrance to his borrow & he came out to eat it ,......................Got extremely annoyed on hearing some dumb workman had clobbered it with a shovel , don't you just hate ignorance !!!!!!!


I would have been dangerously angry.


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Actually I believe Bedouin eat them sometimes , perhaps in lean times , never met anyone who has eaten them yet though .


That's what is was going to say. Their eaten by some... Bedouins also eat grasshoppers in lean times. Some people still eat them in Saudi. Bedouins here used to eat them
In lean times.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's nearly seven am here so I must get my beauty sleep.
Perhaps it's cos I only have a couple of hours a night I look so old.
Nighty-night!!!.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> That's what is was going to say. Their eaten by some... Bedouins also eat grasshoppers in lean times. Some people still eat them in Saudi. Bedouins here used to eat them
> In lean times.


I have eaten fried grasshoppers and locusts. Not too bad actually.
Night all you lovely people.
see you tomorrow.


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's nearly seven am here so I must get my beauty sleep.
> Perhaps it's cos I only have a couple of hours a night I look so old.
> Nighty-night!!!.


Sleep well , happy dreams .


----------



## puffy137

Oh crikey grasshoppers or Locusts are considered a delicacy here, friends say they taste like shrimps. A relative sent me a bag full , they were the colour of cockroaches & had lots & lots of legs . Needless to say I decided to pass .


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Oh crikey grasshoppers or Locusts are considered a delicacy here, friends say they taste like shrimps. A relative sent me a bag full , they were the colour of cockroaches & had lots & lots of legs . Needless to say I decided to pass .


It sounds kind of appetizing when I think about it... They must be crunchy... >.<


----------



## Abdulla6169

^^^ found this on the net:
Tries to catch lizard, gets bit by snake. 
#ReallyBadLuck


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> ^^^ found this on the net:
> Tries to catch lizard, gets bit by snake.
> #ReallyBadLuck


Morning all


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning!


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> ^^^ found this on the net:
> Tries to catch lizard, gets bit by snake.
> #ReallyBadLuck



Hahahahaha 
I was hoping he'd get bit in the face


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Hahahahaha
> I was hoping he'd get bit in the face


Morning!  How are ya?


----------



## tortdad

tortdad said:


> Hahahahaha
> I was hoping he'd get bit in the face


Good. On my way into work. You?


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Good. On my way into work. You?


I'm good. Thanks for asking.

I just finished eating lunch... Indian food is the best:


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello peeps, anybody there?


 Hi Adam! How are you?


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> I don't think I ever showed Strawberry on here before
> View attachment 125370
> View attachment 125371
> View attachment 125372
> View attachment 125373
> View attachment 125374


 Although strawberries are not my favourites, those pics are so sweet. A bit of contradiction there, I know.


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 125382
> View attachment 125383
> View attachment 125385
> View attachment 125384
> View attachment 125386
> View attachment 125387
> View attachment 125388
> View attachment 125389
> View attachment 125390
> View attachment 125391


 Good afternoon. Wonderful pics! At least they're cute little torts, not those lizards and snakes!


----------



## Gillian M

puffy137 said:


> Actually I believe Bedouin eat them sometimes , perhaps in lean times , never met anyone who has eaten them yet though .


 Eat them? Goodness! Are you  joking? Hope so.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning!


 Good afternoon.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good Morning! ! ! !

Can sleep because I was arranging my Torts room yesterday and getting excited, so I was thinking and meditating what to do. 

I think I got carry away.........By Tortoises! !


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm good. Thanks for asking.
> 
> I just finished eating lunch... Indian food is the best:
> View attachment 125406


It looks very good, even for breakfast. I will very happy to have that as breakfast............... I like it! ! !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mike, your experience here will be sorely missed.
> Stay, for the tortoises sake if not your old friends and silly newbies like me.


 I wish you'd stay Mike. Hope to hear soon that you've changed your mind.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> It's going to be cloudy in Jordan tomorrow. Congrats. Then it's going to rain for 3 days. According to the weather app.


 Hi there! Yes...too bad: after a couple of days of lovely 'Summer' weather temperature has dropped to only 16 degrees Celcius today (Friday), it's cloudy, windy and above all *DUSTY*


----------



## Killerrookie

Good morning TFO


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> Good morning TFO


Morning! How are you doing? I don't believe I caught your name... Can you tell me your name?  thanks! And have a great day!  hope my forgetfulness won't annoy you!


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning! How are you doing? I don't believe I caught your name... Can you tell me your name?  thanks! And have a great day!  hope my forgetfulness won't annoy you!


I'm doing well!! Thanks for asking and I'm Austin, nice to meet you


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> today is a good day.



As somebody keeps saying... I hate you! What a thing to say about somebody like Mike leaving us.


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm good. Thanks for asking.
> 
> I just finished eating lunch... Indian food is the best:
> View attachment 125406


I LOOOOOOVE Indian food!  But I don't get it all that often. For an occasional treat my hubby and I will drive into New Orleans for lunch at Taj Mahal- it's been there for 30 years, and with good reason! There are other Indian restaurants too, but Taj Mahal is my favorite! My hubby loves all the really HOT peppery dishes, but I'm a total wimp: no peppers for me!!!  Thank goodness for mango lassi when I accidentally get something hot!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't believe I've ever had Indian food. I'm not much in the way of cuisine experimentation. Give me a hunk of red meat and mashed potatoes with gravy and I'm a happy girl.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Jacqui! Good working outside weather today?


----------



## Killerrookie

I never had Indian before!!! I mostly eat Cajun,seafood, and salads. Ahh Crawfish is the best thing to eat yummm.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Jacqui! Good working outside weather today?



Today is the first day for a long time that the sun is out and no foggy misty rain.  of course it is windy, but not the 35 mph kind. I had to bring all the plants in last night due to another frost.


----------



## Jacqui

I love Indian, but hard to find in this area. Not gotten to try much Cajun either.  Unlike Yvonne, I like to experiment.


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> I never had Indian before!!! I mostly eat Cajun,seafood, and salads. Ahh Crawfish is the best thing to eat yummm.


Hey, Killerrookie! 
Are you in Louisiana? We live in Covington, just across the Lake from New Orleans!


----------



## Killerrookie

Moozillion said:


> Hey, Killerrookie!
> Are you in Louisiana? We live in Covington, just across the Lake from New Orleans!


Oh my your so lucky!!!! No I live in Houston, Texas. I go to Louisiana ever once in awhile for my cousins baseball games and when I'm there I buy so much crawfish it's ridiculous!!!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> I'm doing well!! Thanks for asking and I'm Austin, nice to meet you



Austin is one of my favorite names and I always I envisioned my son being an Austin. It did not work out


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> As somebody keeps saying... I hate you! What a thing to say about somebody like Mike leaving us.



I'm bummed he left too


----------



## Moozillion

puffy137 said:


> Oh crikey grasshoppers or Locusts are considered a delicacy here, friends say they taste like shrimps. A relative sent me a bag full , they were the colour of cockroaches & had lots & lots of legs . Needless to say I decided to pass .


 I'm with you!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In Morocco we can get Dettol, but not Clorox, whatever that is.
> Don't know about the US.


Clorox is one of our standard sanitizing agents and has been around here for decades. Yes, it's bleach, but it's super for killing germs and viruses! We always keep a jug of it around! Now, Dettol I haven't seen.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 125417



 Such a great one!


----------



## Momof4

@yvonneG how did Dr. Boyer do with the surgery?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Austin is one of my favorite names and I always I envisioned my son being an Austin. It did not work out



I love the name too and also would have loved using it. However since it was also the name of my first love, hubby did not like the thought.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, of course i knew the Latin name. (he lied)
> But I gave you the common name.


In my presentations, I've always used the terms, “Latin or English" names. I do this because I feel saying, “scientific or common" is a dividing or worse type of thinking. Just saying.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning Ken! Any plans this weekend?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Working on standing up...


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Working on standing up...



Your strong, I'm sure you can do it as long as you don't have a pitch fork in your butt

That picture creeps me out!!


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, have the new horse borders arrived, yet?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning Ken! Any plans this weekend?



How was the vacation?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Ken, have the new horse borders arrived, yet?


Not ready here yet. One gal looked yesterday but I was not involved in that it doesn't , “concern " me.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not ready here yet. One gal looked yesterday but I was not involved in that it doesn't , “concern " me.



Ouch and so not true.  I am so sorry she is treating you this way.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey



Hi!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hey Newt,
Did you read my pm reply?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got to run to town for a spell folks. I'll yak with you later.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Newt,
> Did you read my pm reply?


yea


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 125417


 Thanks and same to you,  enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In my presentations, I've always used the terms, “Latin or English" names. I do this because I feel saying, “scientific or common" is a dividing or worse type of thinking. Just saying.


Latin or common names. Common just means used by the people in the area. Using Latin or only English names is far more confusing and divisive in the international community. Common names are local to a country or even area. If you say donkey here, which is English, they will not understand. Heymarr is the Darija Arabic, Burro often used in the north from Spanish and baudet from French also widely used. In the countryside they use 4 different Berber dialect words. Not often the English. The words are common to the area.
Language is divisive, but saying common noun or common speech is not insulting.What's the English for rambutan for example?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> @yvonneG how did Dr. Boyer do with the surgery?



Darth is in a holding pattern while the good vet studies up on the problem. I haven't heard from my partner yet when the surgery is scheduled.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got to run to town for a spell folks. I'll yak with you later.



Drive safe.


----------



## Jacqui

I am so stuffed.  I had to come to town for critter food (dog and cat), so ate at Pizza Hut buffet. Ate too much, as always.


----------



## Jacqui

Nice to be online at the library. Not sure the reason why, but for this last week my cell phone has not been picking up internet signals at the house.  I so dislike having to park on top of the hill or cemetery to go online.


----------



## Yvonne G

You are truly a dedicated Forum member. We appreciate all your hard work to stay in touch.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You are truly a dedicated Forum member. We appreciate all your hard work to stay in touch.



It's just that I love abuse so much.


----------



## Jacqui

Our semi local zoo (about 90 mins away) are building a tortoise section. It will house their Galapagos, redfoots and leopard tortoises. I thought about seeing if I could volunteer. I checked out the volunteer application and I would have less work to adopt a human then volunteer at a zoo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Our semi local zoo (about 90 mins away) are building a tortoise section. It will house their Galapagos, redfoots and leopard tortoises. I thought about seeing if I could volunteer. I checked out the volunteer application and I would have less work to adopt a human then volunteer at a zoo.


Well, it's probably a good thing that they don't just let anyone in to look after the critters.
The same happened to me when I tried to be a giraffe and llama keeper.
You gonna try for it?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> How was the vacation?



It was ok. It was fun while riding but we had sand storms so we had to stay in the rv the whole time! So we rode a lot! No camp fire or BBQ.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> It was ok. It was fun while riding but we had sand storms so we had to stay in the rv the whole time! So we rode a lot! No camp fire or BBQ.



Glad it was fun, sorry it wasn't all it could have been.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Darth is in a holding pattern while the good vet studies up on the problem. I haven't heard from my partner yet when the surgery is scheduled.



Thanks for the update!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> It was ok. It was fun while riding but we had sand storms so we had to stay in the rv the whole time! So we rode a lot! No camp fire or BBQ.


Crikey! sand storms across the Middle east and America, tornadoes in other US areas, even here we've had thunderstorms and hail. 
The climate hates us


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it's probably a good thing that they don't just let anyone in to look after the critters.
> The same happened to me when I tried to be a giraffe and llama keeper.
> You gonna try for it?



Not sure. The local folks who know me well (and that's only one or two) do not use the internet and that is how the questionnaire they have to reply about me is sent. I do not have any recent job history having been retired the last few years and before that worked over-the-road for my husband. Plus I really only want to work around the tortoises rather then like in the snack shop and such.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Nice to be online at the library. Not sure the reason why, but for this last week my cell phone has not been picking up internet signals at the house.  I so dislike having to park on top of the hill or cemetery to go online.




That would be so frustrating!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> That would be so frustrating!



It is. You pay the money for service, but it drifts in and out. Same for the regular phone texting. The phone calls come in, but we can't answer them or send out, (this is all for the cell). With the laptop internet box, the thing drifts in and out too. Usually there are certain times it's better, but this last week no deal at any hour. Weather makes a big difference too, but today was good just a bit breezy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No problems at all here in Morocco!
Great reception for phones and the net.
But i'm in the city.
The countryside is variable to say the least.


----------



## puffy137

Just spent a lovely evening with my Moroccan in-laws , charming people ,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have always found the Moroccan people to be charming, friendly and welcoming.
One of the many reasons I love it here.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Our semi local zoo (about 90 mins away) are building a tortoise section. It will house their Galapagos, redfoots and leopard tortoises. I thought about seeing if I could volunteer. I checked out the volunteer application and I would have less work to adopt a human then volunteer at a zoo.




Good luck!!! Maybe you could get letters of recommendation from other tortoise people like Josh and others. Just an idea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

That's a very good idea.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> Not sure. The local folks who know me well (and that's only one or two) do not use the internet and that is how the questionnaire they have to reply about me is sent. I do not have any recent job history having been retired the last few years and before that worked over-the-road for my husband. Plus I really only want to work around the tortoises rather then like in the snack shop and such.


You could drive down there and talk to them. I know it's kind of a long drive but it might be the best way. Kind of a job interview


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Live Police Chase in Los Angeles, CA right now!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> Live Police Chase in Los Angeles, CA right now!!


Are they chasing you?
What have you done?


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are they chasing you?
> What have you done?



I think I am still in Florida. They need to do a pit maneuver on him and send in the dogs. It is so exciting.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

KABC is streaming live. There is 20 cops chasing this guy.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> You could drive down there and talk to them. I know it's kind of a long drive but it might be the best way. Kind of a job interview



I am a really shy and timid person. Would rather be rejected by email


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> KABC is streaming live. There is 20 cops chasing this guy.


I think I'll just sit and watch Tidgy, ta.
That's exciting enough for me.
Wifey wants to watch Saw V , sweet fluffy little bunny thing that she is


----------



## Yvonne G

I used to just love the emoticon that showed the smiley face giving the raspberry. I was looking for something similar to that online and couldn't find any, so you got the one above. Think of it as him giving the raspberry!


----------



## Yvonne G

Let me see if this works - 

Well, it works, but it's not what I wanted. I want a raspberry, or bronx cheer, not a smile with its tongue hanging out. I'll do more research.


----------



## Yvonne G

~~~~~~~~~

Oh, I give up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've got mine.
Thought you were busy, dealing with naughty folks like me and torts and turtles and stuff.


----------



## Maggie Cummings




----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone Happy Friday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi, how are you. 
Only 40 mins of my Friday left.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I found @Yvonne G


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

These are some of my neighbors sulcatas they feed them mostly fruit and don't give them water. One has really bad metabolic bone disease.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

My dog and the baby goat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 125478
> View attachment 125479
> View attachment 125480
> 
> These are some of my neighbors sulcatas they feed them mostly fruit and don't give them water. One has really bad metabolic bone disease.


Don't they listen to you when you tell them what torts need?
Or do they insist the old ways are best?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't they listen to you when you tell them what torts need?
> Or do they insist the old ways are best?


i have only talked to them a couple time i don't think they will listen to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have only talked to them a couple time i don't think they will listen to me.


Because you are young and they are old and know better.
Silly people.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Because you are young and they are old and know better.
> Silly people.


i havent talked to them about what they are doing wrong.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i havent talked to them about what they are doing wrong.


You could try. Don't be insulting, just give them information that could make their tortoises healthier and happier. You could tell them about this forum. Don't just tell them what to do or not to do but why. If people understand why they are usually more apt to listen and change.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

wait do coil bulbs damage just baby torts or also adult torts?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wait do coil bulbs damage just baby torts or also adult torts?


I don't know. It seems like most of the reports are with babies. But I wouldn't use them with any.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not sure, but I think they're bad for all reptiles, but especially babies who are more vulnerable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It seems that some of the manufacturers say that the new coil bulbs are not harmful, but old stock is still being sold.
Also, the reports say that the new ones are not as effective as other bulbs anyway, so it seems there is little value in using them.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I found @Yvonne G
> View attachment 125477



Well, you're partially correct. I am an old goat, however, I don't wear ear rings.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> ~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Oh, I give up!


What species of turtles is this one??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> What species of turtles is this one??
> 
> View attachment 125493


western pond turtle. can you take a pic of its face to be sure.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> western pond turtle. can you take a pic of its face to be sure.


Thanks Nick. You are good.

This is the one in the rescue. I did not took the photo of the face.


----------



## Jacqui

Just found out Jeff will be home in the am. He has a scan on Tuesday, so he asked to be home Monday. While extra time with him will be nice, a week of no pay will not be.


----------



## Jacqui

My afternoon work plans got derailed, when I got out of the library to find a missed call from my youngest daughter. She and her guy came down to take me out to lunch. He goes back home to VA in the morning.


----------



## Jacqui

The two littlest Chi dogs and I weedeated the one sulcata enclosure and mowed some of the backyard. I had planned to get a lot more done.


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm glad you get to spend some time with Jeff, I just wish it was under better circumstances


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just watched Saw V.
All gruesome stuff, but quite clever in it's own way
Tidgy just had her first ever chicory as a treat.
She loved it and even tried to bite me in her excitement which she never does. Always so gentle.
Perhaps I've upset her.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I tried bacon drippings for my chicken gravy last time, well why stop there? Tonight I placed strips of bacon across the chicken before putting it in the oven

excellent choice!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I'm glad you get to spend some time with Jeff, I just wish it was under better circumstances



Are you guys working on home remodel this weekend?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I tried bacon drippings for my chicken gravy last time, well why stop there? Tonight I placed strips of bacon across the chicken before putting it in the oven
> View attachment 125499
> excellent choice!



looks good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I tried bacon drippings for my chicken gravy last time, well why stop there? Tonight I placed strips of bacon across the chicken before putting it in the oven
> View attachment 125499
> excellent choice!


Yuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!
We do that too, when we can get the bacon.
It is top drawer.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Turned out pretty good. The house smells wonderful now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I don't think there is anything in the world as good as the smell of cooked bacon.
Except maybe mature cheese.
Or even better bacon and melted cheese.
Hungry now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't think there is anything in the world as good as the smell of cooked bacon.
> Except maybe mature cheese.
> Or even better bacon and melted cheese.
> Hungry now.


My daughter grew up watching “daddy" dip aged cheddar in mustard. When she was five I asked her if she'd like some and her eyes lite so brightly that 20 years later, she still enjoys it as a snack.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I went to school in Cheddar and mustard is another of those staples for me.
For as long as I can remember.
Must get something to eat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Time for me to get my couple of hours shut-eye.
See you all in the morning.
Pouring with rain here again.
It's not big and it's not clever.
Nighty-night!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got rain here as well. That's normal here.


----------



## leigti

I wish it would rain here. It is so dry. We desperately need some rain. Not as bad as California but still we need some.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

@mike taylor is still alive it said he was online like 15 minutes ago!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @mike taylor is still alive it said he was online like 15 minutes ago!


Good. I hope he does stick around. I haven't been following this thread much the last couple days. Did he ever say why he wanted to quit?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Good. I hope he does stick around. I haven't been following this thread much the last couple days. Did he ever say why he wanted to quit?


no.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Allegedly, he made a comment on the jokes thread that was deleted with all the others last night. 
Didn't see it myself, but it shows he's still watching over us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Half an hours sleep last night, had to get up to fix a leaky roof!!
Here!
It's all wrong.
Can't go back to bed as a young university student is coming in 45 minutes for help with her English and then my friend Zachariah will come to watch some Q.I. After that I've got an old friend bringing his new friend to meet me and this evening another friend is coming for dinner. I don't sleep much, but if I don't get two hours I get ratty, so i'll have to eat some cheese and try to relax. Watch Tidgy and drink lots of coffee.


----------



## Moozillion

"When you find people who not only tolerate your quirks but celebrate them with glad cries of "Me, too!" be sure to cherish them. Because those weirdos are your tribe."

Good morning to my "tribe!"


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> What species of turtles is this one??
> 
> View attachment 125493



That's an older Actinemys marmorata (western pond turtle).


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Morning!


How are you? Hope you're fine.


----------



## Yvonne G

So...Happy Week-End, everyone. What plans do you all have for this week-end? Here in Clovis, CA we're having a Big Hat Days celebration downtown. They close off the main street and vendors are set up all along both sides (eleven blocks long). This is supposedly the biggest two day celebration in Central California. I'm glad I've already done my errands, because traffic is terrible this weekend.

I'm just dilly dallying in the house waiting for the sun to warm up the earth a bit before I venture out to do my morning chores. This morning, after I've fed, watered and cleaned I'm planning to pull Bermuda Grass out of the Gulf Coast box turtle yard. That darned stuff is tenacious! Roots go clear to China. But the Gulf Coast turtles don't eat grass and if I let it stay in there it overtakes the whole yard.


----------



## tortdad

I've already been to work and back. Going to take a nap since my day started so early then going to clean my truck, which is completely discussing and not been cleaned in many months.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> I've already been to work and back. Going to take a nap since my day started so early then going to clean my truck, which is completely discussing and not been cleaned in many months.



Aw...nap!! One of my very favorite pass times. As to truck cleaning...not so much.


----------



## tortdad

Correction, wife said no nap. Clean dog poop, pay bills then clean house.


----------



## Jacqui

Moving slow here today. The neighbor's dog was done, outside cats at both places fed and watered, plants outside watered, both sets of dogs walked, my dogs and inside cats done, litter boxes done, some of the tortoises fed and watered, and five tires spray painted.


Think I am going to head to town to get gas, so I can do some mowing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nap.
Now.
I must sleep.


----------



## Killerrookie

Morning everyone!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all, 
Today I'll be making the 75 mile trip south to see and spend the weekend with my daughter and her man. They live in house-amony. They aren't married but they're buying a house together. 
Right now I'm watching multiple robins collect pieces of oat hay from the Sulcatas yard for what I figure is nest building materials.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've posted this in the past regarding others situations, now, feeling all sorry for myself, I post it again for me…


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Morning!


Good Morning!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning all 
@Mike Taylor


----------



## Yvonne G

Whoo doggies, that's back breaking work. I pulled one tub full, but still have a lot to go. However, my back tells me that's enough for today!



Jacqui said:


> Moving slow here today. The neighbor's dog was done, outside cats at both places fed and watered, plants outside watered, both sets of dogs walked, my dogs and inside cats done, litter boxes done, some of the tortoises fed and watered, and five tires spray painted.
> 
> 
> Think I am going to head to town to get gas, so I can do some mowing.



That doesn't sound like slow moving to me! You've accomplished a lot today. What kind of fast food sounds good while you're in town?



tortdad said:


> Correction, wife said no nap. Clean dog poop, pay bills then clean house.



Oh well, there's always a nap someplace in your future (but not if you don't get those bills paid!).


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> Correction, wife said no nap. Clean dog poop, pay bills then clean house.


I'll come pick up the dog poop!!!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all,
> Today I'll be making the 75 mile trip south to see and spend the weekend with my daughter and her man. They live in house-amony. They aren't married but they're buying a house together.
> Right now I'm watching multiple robins collect pieces of oat hay from the Sulcatas yard for what I figure is nest building materials.



Sounds like a nice for you!! Have a safe trip!


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Correction, wife said no nap. Clean dog poop, pay bills then clean house.



You deserve a nap. Maybe after your honey do list.


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> I'll come pick up the dog poop!!!



Quick! Take him up on this offer!!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning! 
Later today we are going to a wedding and tomorrow bright and early my husband leaves for China for 2 weeks so we will finish packing his suitcase. 

I have two kids who aren't feeling to well. Plus, they are fighting because one ate the others special cereal! My daughter is bent!!


----------



## Yvonne G

You're in San Diego, and Steven is in San Jose, but both go to China frequently. Do they have the same occupations? I'm assuming your hubby travels for his job?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Moving slow here today. The neighbor's dog was done, outside cats at both places fed and watered, plants outside watered, both sets of dogs walked, my dogs and inside cats done, litter boxes done, some of the tortoises fed and watered, and five tires spray painted.
> 
> 
> Think I am going to head to town to get gas, so I can do some mowing.



Sounds like a lot to me! I'm still in my pj's drinking coffee and watching Disney Channel.


----------



## Yvonne G

Today after lunch, when it's time for MY nap, I'm going to put green tea bags on my eyes. I've heard it's good to help reduce the under-eye discoloration and swelling. It will be interesting to see if it works.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning @mike taylor ! Miss you around here!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> You deserve a nap. Maybe after your honey doo doo list.


I fixed this for you.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> You're in San Diego, and Steven is in San Jose, but both go to China frequently. Do they have the same occupations? I'm assuming your hubby travels for his job?



My husband visits factories where they manufactor the items he sells at Costco, Sam's and Wal-Mart. He makes sure they are up to snuff and ready for corp. walk throughs and picks out patterns for the next season. 
If you ever bought fleece Pj's, robes or blanket throws from either you are probably feeding my family


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I fixed this for you.



Lol!!! 
For the record I have never made a honey doo doo list i'm a keeper


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just went to buy some milk.
A man came up to me and said 'You gotta light, Mac?'.
'No', I replied,'but I've got a dark overcoat.'
He hit me.


----------



## Jacqui

Does not sound like Momof4 is having a very good weekend.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, all I got besides the fuel was a cup of ice tea.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff is home!


----------



## Jacqui

We came to town to get parts for my truck. The battery was loosing charge. Turns out one of the alternator connections was unhooked. 

Now Yvonne, we are eating. BBQ ribs.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Jeff is home!


Why are you hanging out here? Shouldn't you be having happy fun time with Jeff!


----------



## mike taylor

Darn it I quit! Have fun with Jeff! I'm out!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Why are you hanging out here? Shouldn't you be having happy fun time with Jeff!


mike is alive!!!!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Darn it I quit! Have fun with Jeff! I'm out!


noooooooo! come back!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

actually we don't want you here. stay away!


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> Darn it I quit! Have fun with Jeff! I'm out!


Hi Mike.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Does not sound like Momof4 is having a very good weekend.



I'm having a good day! I'm excited about the wedding now and I'm used to my husband traveling.


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> actually we don't want you here. stay away!



Not true Nick!! We like him!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Not true Nick!! We like him!!


shhh


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> noooooooo! come back!


My evil plan worked! I got you to show everybody you like me! Hahaha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> My evil plan worked! I got you to show everybody you like me! Hahaha


go eat some broken glass.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Here we go again...........


----------



## mike taylor

Thats the Newt I know! Light bulbs, or broken railroad glass?


----------



## Jacqui

I did mow for just under two hours, so most of the new sulcata enclosure is done.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui get off the forum and shower up!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Why are you hanging out here? Shouldn't you be having happy fun time with Jeff!



He is sitting across the table from me on his phone, so I decided to check up in here.  Nice to see you Mike.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Jacqui get off the forum and shower up!



In the middle of the restaurant? *blushes*


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> actually we don't want you here. stay away!



Reverse philosophy?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Not true Nick!! We like him!!



Yes we do!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm having a good day! I'm excited about the wedding now and I'm used to my husband traveling.



Is this one you had to buy "a stupid dress" for?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Thats the Newt I know! Light bulbs, or broken railroad glass?


broken syringe glass that came out of a medical waste bucket.


----------



## Moozillion

(rolls eyes in exasperation) NICK and MIKE: the two of you DESERVE each other!!!!!!!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Why are there a few people that are mean to mike? I have gone back for pages and pages and can't figure out if it is real or just playing around . So confused .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Donna/Turbo said:


> Why are there a few people that are mean to mike? I have gone back for pages and pages and can't figure out if it is real or just playing around . So confused .


(were just messing around) but i really do hate mike!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Haha that is exactly why it gets confusing. But very funny sometimes.


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Why are you hanging out here? Shouldn't you be having happy fun time with Jeff!


Hey stranger *waves*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Donna/Turbo said:


> Haha that is exactly why it gets confusing. But very funny sometimes.


We're all a pretty close group here. All of us feel like family, so we fun like family. This can scare some people away, but it's good to see you sticking it out.


----------



## mike taylor

Yes indeed family . I got butt hurt but I put on my big boy pants . So its all good .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Yes indeed family . I got butt hurt but I put on my big boy pants . So its all good .


everyone was so much happier when you where gone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, it's really nice to see my whole new family back together again.
May the silliness long continue.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Wow Mike really puts up with a lot. Defend yourself Mike ! Don't let anyone push you around.


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> everyone was so much happier when you where gone.


You should look back at how happy everybody was when you went m.i.a.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> You should look back at how happy everybody was when you went m.i.a.


go run around with some scissors in your hand.


----------



## mike taylor

Nope, thats unsafe .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Nope, thats unsafe .


i know.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> We came to town to get parts for my truck. The battery was loosing charge. Turns out one of the alternator connections was unhooked.
> 
> Now Yvonne, we are eating. BBQ ribs.



Yum!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My kid is so her dads kid ! Crockpot roast for dinner !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My daughters bathroom light switch ;


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My daughters bathroom light switch ;
> View attachment 125565


Oh my God! I laughed out loud at that one. Where did she find that?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My daughters bathroom light switch ;
> View attachment 125565


thats dirty.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Some hippie shop on the coast.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Newt, I saw this and thought of you. 
Do you know how the name “boob" was come up with?
B= overhead view
o
o = front view
b= side view


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Newt, I saw this and thought of you.
> Do you know how the name “boob" was come up with?
> B= overhead view
> o
> o = front view
> b= side view


boobies!!!!!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> boobies!!!!!


That would have to be a double light switch plate.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> That would have to be a double light switch plate.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 125576


Exactly.


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 125576


My husband would want one of these in each room *eye roll*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I don't think the neighbourhood would approve.
Nor wifey.
Where can i buy some?


----------



## Jacqui

I can start relaxing a bit, the first two of my ornate box turtles made their appearances today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good news.
Hope the others follow soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh well, after a sleepless night last night it's catch up time now.
Off to chew my cheesy pillows.
Nighty-night.


----------



## Jacqui

I could not sleep last night either. I hope we both manage some good quality and quantity sleep tonight.


----------



## mike taylor

I had a goast in my house messing with me all night . It happens from time to time .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I had a goast in my house messing with me all night . It happens from time to time .


dont do drugs.


----------



## Moozillion

mike taylor said:


> I had a goast in my house messing with me all night . It happens from time to time .


What does the ghost do?


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I had a goast in my house messing with me all night . It happens from time to time .



Who are the ghost? Tell us more! 
I was up until 1am, where was everyone? I was Ambianed up but was still lurking on here.


----------



## Momof4

Back from a beautiful wedding!! Had 5 vodka tonics and laughed with some old friends!


----------



## Momof4

@mike taylor by the way, I think you have the coolest avatar on this whole forum!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

anyone alive?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I could not sleep last night either. I hope we both manage some good quality and quantity sleep tonight.


Nice sentiment. I did, thankfully.
Did you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I had a goast in my house messing with me all night . It happens from time to time .


Goat?
Is this legal where you live?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Back from a beautiful wedding!! Had 5 vodka tonics and laughed with some old friends!


Sounds good, glad you enjoyed it in the end.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> anyone alive?


Yeah, this thread has been dead for hours.
Where are you all?
Did the ghosts get you?


----------



## smarch

I had a HORRIBLE dream last night  I needed a heart transplant for some weird reason and I guess my cat "matched" and I had to make a decision and it was just awful... In fact I think I woke up at the point where I decided to die instead of take his. 

Now I'm going to play paintball with my brother on a college trip. "College girls!!" Lol


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Do you ever post something and it doesn't show up? I think someone is watching me.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Retyping my missing post. Hope everyone has a great Sunday . I am off to work all day. Had bad storms last night that woke turbo and I both up. Hope everyone has a great sunday! Come visit me at work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> I had a HORRIBLE dream last night  I needed a heart transplant for some weird reason and I guess my cat "matched" and I had to make a decision and it was just awful... In fact I think I woke up at the point where I decided to die instead of take his.
> 
> Now I'm going to play paintball with my brother on a college trip. "College girls!!" Lol


I love nightmares. But this one sounds horrible.
Love paintball too.
Enjoy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> Do you ever post something and it doesn't show up? I think someone is watching me.


One of Mike's ghosts?
The mods playing games with you?
Probably a technical glitch.
Or me.


----------



## Moozillion

smarch said:


> I had a HORRIBLE dream last night  I needed a heart transplant for some weird reason and I guess my cat "matched" and I had to make a decision and it was just awful... In fact I think I woke up at the point where I decided to die instead of take his.
> 
> Now I'm going to play paintball with my brother on a college trip. "College girls!!" Lol


OMG!!! What a HORRIBLE dream.... SERIOUSLY.


----------



## Moozillion

Hey, Adam: I'd like to hear more about Tidgy's story and how you got her. Sounds like it was a challenging time for all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey , I was awake late. Slept soundly. Then I spent 30 minutes making an “instant" cup of coffee with a Keurig coffee maker. I think I used too bib of a cup though. This coffee is pretty weak.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey! sand storms across the Middle east and America, tornadoes in other US areas, even here we've had thunderstorms and hail.
> The climate hates us


 Hi. It seems that it hates us too: we've had irritatng sandstorms after which it began to pour with rain and temperature dropped to a maximum of 9 degrees Celcius! Moreover, it *snowed*  in the nothern and southern parts of the country-incredible at this time of the year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Really, really weird.


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Sunday, chatters! 

Hopefully I'm going to have lots of ambition today and will be able to accomplish a whole bunch of much needed yard clean-up.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really, really weird.


 Yes it definitely is weird at this time of the year, when most people would be wearing Summer clothes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Still, it's quite nice today with a forecast of cloud but little rain for the week ahead with rising temperatures.
Not bad and getting better.
But it should be summer by now.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still, it's quite nice today with a forecast of cloud but little rain for the week ahead with rising temperatures.
> Not bad and getting better.
> But it should be summer by now.


 Lucky you! Here, yet another drop in temperature is expected with rain for another two or three days. Oh GOD...how much I diislike Winter and rain. But at the same time I must say that a country like Jordan needs rain: *water* is a real *issue* here, especially with the population on the rise and of course Summer approaching. A bit of contradiction here, isn't there?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> A bit of contradiction here, isn't there?


Gillian, here in the Pacific Northwest people enjoy visiting for holidays. They always say how wonderfully green everything is. I point out that we receive an average of over 48" of rain fall per year to keep it all green. Then these same folks will complain when it rains 2 days out of the 6 days they are here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah, Oregon...where people don't tan, they rust!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Ah, Oregon...where people don't tan, they rust!



That was funny!!

When we moved to Issaquah, Wa in 1996 it rained for 100 days straight!! 
A shock when coming from San Diego. Then a couple years later we had a drought! I didn't even think that possible in the PNW!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tom and I were talking a month or two ago, and he laughed at me for saying I was a redneck. He implied that one can not become a redneck if the sun isn't out enough to burn your neck!


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> That was funny!!
> 
> When we moved to Issaquah, Wa in 1996 it rained for 100 days straight!!
> A shock when coming from San Diego. Then a couple years later we had a drought! I didn't even think that possible in the PNW!


We are actually in a drought situation right now. Even though we did get some rain and snow in different parts of the state yesterday. Of course, I live on the eastern side of Washington State where we don't get nearly the reign of the west side. But even for us it is very dry right now. I wish it would rain.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tom and I were talking a month or two ago, and he laughed at me for saying I was a redneck. He implied that one can not become a redneck if the sun isn't out enough to burn your neck!




So true, how about just a cowboy then?


----------



## Momof4

Took my husband to the airport and now cleaning out my daughters room! Do you guys remember those days? She is such a hoarder. 
Yesterday about an hour before we were leaving for the wedding both kids decided to move their furniture around. Yikes! My sons room is immaculate and my daughter well like I said she's a hoarder. Time for a trash bag and give away bag. 

I'll be back in a couple of hours!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I had a goast in my house messing with me all night . It happens from time to time .



How lucky can one be.


----------



## Killerrookie

Good Afternoon everyone!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Back from a beautiful wedding!! Had 5 vodka tonics and laughed with some old friends!



Five?! No wonder you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Good Afternoon everyone!!!



Hi!


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> Hi!


Hey Jacqui!! What are you up too?


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice sentiment. I did, thankfully.
> Did you?



Yes, I did. 
o


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Sunday, chatters!
> 
> Hopefully I'm going to have lots of ambition today and will be able to accomplish a whole bunch of much needed yard clean-up.



falls on floor laughing


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Hey Jacqui!! What are you up too?



Eating lunch with my hubby. You?


----------



## Killerrookie

Getting Starbucks!!!!

my fav hot chocolate yum!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Took my husband to the airport and now cleaning out my daughters room! Do you guys remember those days? She is such a hoarder.
> Yesterday about an hour before we were leaving for the wedding both kids decided to move their furniture around. Yikes! My sons room is immaculate and my daughter well like I said she's a hoarder. Time for a trash bag and give away bag.
> 
> I'll be back in a couple of hours!



I don't have many memories because I've never taken the time to cultivate 'remembering' anything, but one thing DOES stand out in my memory - having to clean my room as a child. My parents had four kids. We were allowed to live in a shambles, but every so often we had to clean our rooms. I remember taking the broom and sweeping everything up into a pile - clothes, toys, dirty dishes, hair items, anything and everything. I don't remember what I did with it once it was in a pile, but I can plainly see sweeping up the detritus of a messy bedroom.

I had two kids and I made them keep their rooms tidy. Anything that was out of place when I went in on Saturday to dust and vacuum either got tossed in the garbage or hidden.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> How lucky can one be.



No way, man! I don't want any kind of afterlife connection.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> falls on floor laughing



I know, huh?


----------



## Jacqui

Our expected rain has not arrived, so Dude(sulcata) is out again enjoying his enclosure. Just had Nic (a leopard) out, when Jeff decided he wanted to go to town for Chinese buffet. So back in came Nic... I think I heard him swear at me.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> No way, man! I don't want any kind of afterlife connection.



I would love it.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I know, huh?



Are you getting anything done?


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> I would love it.


Why would you love it?!?!? I would be freaked out and become a psycho!!


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Getting Starbucks!!!!
> View attachment 125650
> my fav hot chocolate yum!!!



Sounds yummy. I have heard theirs is pretty good.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Why would you love it?!?!? I would be freaked out and become a psycho!!



I would then know there can be something after death. In my mind my ghost would be nice and playful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Our expected rain has not arrived, so Dude(sulcata) is out again enjoying his enclosure. Just had Nic (a leopard) out, when Jeff decided he wanted to go to town for Chinese buffet. So back in came Nic... I think I heard him swear at me.


Yeah, I am positive Tidgy swears at me all the time.
Where she gets that sort of language from I just don't know.
Wifey!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne you and I need some of Momof4's energy.


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> I would then know there can be something after death. In my mind my ghost would be nice and playful.


Just thinking about the afterlife gives me the creeps..


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, I am positive Tidgy swears at me all the time.
> Where she gets that sort of language from I just don't know.
> Wifey!!!



Mine usually are either swearing at me or laughing their fool heads off at me.


----------



## Jacqui

pi


Killerrookie said:


> Just thinking about the afterlife gives me the creeps..



For me, it is more death itself that worries me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Mine usually are either swearing at me or laughing their fool heads off at me.


Tidgy looks at me with disdain
I am too far beneath her to laugh at.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> How lucky can one be.


Lucky I think not . CREEPY YES!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Lucky I think not . CREEPY YES!



So what does your ghost do?


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> So what does your ghost do?


 Mine goes up to me and says.... BOO!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy looks at me with disdain
> I am too far beneath her to laugh at.



Mine know better then go the disdain route. Their keeper might forget what their favorite goodies are.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Mine goes up to me and says.... BOO!!!



I could see the moving of objects or cold chilling the spot.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yea I would leave the house and move to a new state of that happens to me!


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> So what does your ghost do?


Its a kid and a old lady . You can her them walking in the house some times . They like to open doors and make my dogs go crazy . The kid will dart from the dining room to the hallway . The old lady I have only seen in the window . Crazy but they don't come out all the time . My kids see the little boy all the time .


----------



## mike taylor

Check this out! I found him in my yard today. He has two different color eyes .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Its a kid and a old lady . You can her them walking in the house some times . They like to open doors and make my dogs go crazy . The kid will dart from the dining room to the hallway . The old lady I have only seen in the window . Crazy but they don't come out all the time . My kids see the little boy all the time .


dont do drugs mike.


----------



## mike taylor

They are real Newt. I don't do drugs .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Check this out! I found him in my yard today. He has two different color eyes .


i think he's blind in one of those eyes.


----------



## Killerrookie

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i think he's blind in one of those eyes.


 your probably right or something is caught in his eye or bite.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In that I still breath, I have no ghost.


----------



## mike taylor

I know some people don't think gost are real but they are . If you hangout at my house you will see one .


----------



## mike taylor

The kids are doing the can we keep him thing to me right now . Nope he's a wild animal back to the woods after a free snack .


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne you and I need some of Momof4's energy.



Seriously? I don't have that much! My perfect day would be sitting on the couch and web surfing while watching tv.


----------



## Momof4

Mike I would freak and move!!
I believe but I won't share my house with a ghost! 
I find it interesting though. Your kids don't mind?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Check this out! I found him in my yard today. He has two different color eyes .



Now that is neat. Love his red.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Its a kid and a old lady . You can her them walking in the house some times . They like to open doors and make my dogs go crazy . The kid will dart from the dining room to the hallway . The old lady I have only seen in the window . Crazy but they don't come out all the time . My kids see the little boy all the time .



I wanna move in!


----------



## mike taylor

I know we have talked about my gost before . Someone else has seen them also . The wife doesn't talk about them and will not let us try and talk or take pictures . She says you will **** them off . Haha they really don't try to harm anyone . My house is old built back in 1943 . I had it moved to my land and remodeled it . The lady has a long dress with flowers on it . The kid is just a shadow . When I'm cooking he peeks into the kitchen. At first I thought it was my son playing around but it happens when they aren't here .


----------



## Jacqui

I am so jealous of you Mike.


----------



## Killerrookie

You guys still talking about ghost!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> I am so jealous of you Mike.


If I could send them to you I would .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I know we have talked about my gost before . Someone else has seen them also . The wife doesn't talk about them and will not let us try and talk or take pictures . She says you will **** them off . Haha they really don't try to harm anyone . My house is old built back in 1943 . I had it moved to my land and remodeled it . The lady has a long dress with flowers on it . The kid is just a shadow . When I'm cooking he peeks into the kitchen. At first I thought it was my son playing around but it happens when they aren't here .


Who you going to call? I Ain't afraid of no ghost!


----------



## mike taylor

Check one eye out! Chomping down some worms!


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Who you going to call? I Ain't afraid of no ghost!


Most people don't talk about them . I like to . I think they have lived here since the fifties.


----------



## tortdad

So I just met up with two new members of TFO. It's a brother and sister. They have no posts but have been PM'ing people asking questions, like Tom. They live an hour south of me in Alvin, TX and wanted to see what an adult sulcata looks like and see Toms night box. They've been doing research and wanted to see what they were in for before they got a tort. The lady had her 12 and 9 year old sons with her, both full of questions


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> So I just met up with two new members of TFO. It's a brother and sister. They have no posts but have been PM'ing people asking questions, like Tom. They live an hour south of me in Alvin, TX and wanted to see what an adult sulcata looks like and see Toms night box. They've been doing research and wanted to see what they were in for before they got a tort. The lady had her 12 and 9 year old sons with her, both full of questions


Can I come over  I'll bring Strawberry!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Thats cool to help out . Send them my way for more ideas .


----------



## mike taylor

What happen to everybody?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> What happen to everybody?


 there all hiding from you.


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Can I come over  I'll bring Strawberry!!!


And clean up the poop


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> And clean up the poop


How much poop is there?


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> How much poop is there?


Almost none. I keep up on it


----------



## Yvonne G

I think there's scar tissue over the left eye.


----------



## mike taylor

How can I fix that?


----------



## Yvonne G

You can't. It's something he has to live with. It may clear up over time, and it may also be permanent.


----------



## Killerrookie

How are you guys?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good, and you?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> How can I fix that?


leave nature alone.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

new snake species. http://www.wantchinatimes.com/news-subclass-cnt.aspx?id=20150411000087&cid=1104


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> leave nature alone.


Leave mike alone!!! Such a big bully, ! 
JK... ...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> new snake species. http://www.wantchinatimes.com/news-subclass-cnt.aspx?id=20150411000087&cid=1104
> View attachment 125730


What a beaut!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, and you?


I'm doing great!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

AbdullaAli said:


> Leave mike alone!!! Such a big bully, !
> JK... ...


I don't even care what he says . He can't even drive yet .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ANTIGONISH

Yesterday, up on the stair,
I met a man who wasn't there.
He wasn't there again today.
I wish, I wish he'd go away......

When I came home last night at three,
The man was waiting there for me
But when I looked around the hall,
I couldn't see him there at all.
Go away, go away, don't you come back any more!
Go away, go away, and please don't slam the door....

Last night I saw upon the stair,
A little man who wasn't there.
He wasn't there again today.
Oh, how I wish he'd go away......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I don't even care what he says . He can't even drive yet .


i hope you break both your legs.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hope you break both your legs.


Gosh Nick, don't be so bloody violent. Please, calm down.


----------



## mike taylor

I hope you fall in a pit of rattle snakes!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I hope you fall in a pit of rattle snakes!


i could die! how can you say that to another person?! @Yvonne G can you ban mike?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i could die! how can you say that to another person?! @Yvonne G can you ban mike?


Is the pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> new snake species. http://www.wantchinatimes.com/news-subclass-cnt.aspx?id=20150411000087&cid=1104
> View attachment 125730


A friend of mine, Kate Jackson, a local associate professor also found a new kind of snake. It is called "Radford's house snake.. I don't know how to copy a webpage, it was in the local paper. If you want to look it up just look under union bulletin professor snake and that should get you there. It just came out in the paper a couple weeks ago.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Is the pot calling the kettle black?


what?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?


Look it up.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

I am done with work. Enjoying a wine cooler. I think it is going to storm again. I see the 2 boys are throwing insults again.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yup they are!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Donna/Turbo said:


> I am done with work. Enjoying a wine cooler. I think it is going to storm again. I see the 2 boys are throwing insults again.


Looks like a storm is coming in over here as well!!! It's starting to sprinkle!!


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Looks like a storm is coming in over here as well!!! It's starting to sprinkle!!



Here too.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Look it up.


I'm too lazy.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

what happened to @Yellow Turtle01 ?


----------



## mike taylor

It's going to be a storm of bee's chasing Newt! Sending bad mojo to Newt!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

she still has never showed us the comic!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> It's going to be a storm of bee's chasing Newt! Sending bad mojo to Newt!


im allergic to bees!!! @Yvonne G ban mike he's making death threats towards me!


----------



## mike taylor

I'm going to do some traditional Native American bad mojo on him. Sleep with a dreamcatcher over your bed my friend.


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> I'm going to do some traditional Native American bad mojo on him. Sleep with a dreamcatcher over your bed my friend.


Well, if I ever cross you I am protected. I have two dream catchers.


----------



## Moozillion

Donna/Turbo said:


> I am done with work. Enjoying a wine cooler. I think it is going to storm again. I see the 2 boys are throwing insults again.


Like I said, they deserve each other!


----------



## mike taylor

At least I told him how to stop it!


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im allergic to bees!!! @Yvonne G ban mike he's making death threats towards me!


Snitch!


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> Snitch!


Snitches get stitches!!


----------



## mike taylor

leigti said:


> Well, if I ever cross you I am protected. I have two dream catchers.


Oh don't you worry I got you covered . I got some mojos that dreamcatchers won't catch!


----------



## leigti

Moozillion said:


> Like I said, they deserve each other!


Definitely


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> Oh don't you worry I got you covered . I got some mojos that dreamcatchers won't catch!


IPM'd you my inappropriate for the forum response


----------



## mike taylor

I p.m.'ed you back . Haha thanks for keeping that on the down low .


----------



## mike taylor

Newt look out for bees!


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> IPM'd you my inappropriate for the forum response



oh come on! Not fair! PM it to the rest of us.


----------



## tortdad

Yeah!


----------



## mike taylor

Nosey! Rosey!


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> I p.m.'ed you back . Haha thanks for keeping that on the down low .


Secrecy, it makes people wonder why you're smiling.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah that last pm was hilarious! To bad nobody else can see it . Haha


----------



## leigti




----------



## AZtortMom

I hope everyone is having a good Sunday


----------



## mike taylor

It's been a good day . Didn't do anything all day . I did give my dogs a bath . Seems this time of year fleas try to eat them alive .


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> I hope everyone is having a good Sunday


 We're not because mike and leigti and not sharing with the class.


----------



## mike taylor

She is so funny! To bad you can't see it!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, Kevin can you send Ken a message in the Multi message text he sent us? He asked me to but I deleted it by mistake .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Hey, Kevin can you send Ken a message in the Multi message text he sent us? He asked me to but I deleted it by mistake .


Done


----------



## mike taylor

Thanks


----------



## tortdad

I'm bored out of my skull, watching lame kids movies. All I want is to watch the last two episodes of Empire on Hulu.


----------



## mike taylor

You don't have a tv in your room?


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> I'm bored out of my skull, watching lame kids movies. All I want is to watch the last two episodes of Empire on Hulu.


What's the Empire about?


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> You don't have a tv in your room?


I have to watch the kids watch theses stupid movies.


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> What's the Empire about?


It's about a family that's owns a rap music label and how they are taking the company public. I didn't think was was going to like the show, turns out I was wrong. They've only made 1 season so far and it was a short 12 episode season. I have 2 more to watch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No kids, but I don't let wifey near the remotes.
Total power!
Actually she just made me watch Saw VII.
It was rubbish.


----------



## Momof4

Don't feel bad Tortdad I'm watching Jessie for the one millionth time!! 
Seriously why don't you watch your shows in your room?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> She is so funny! To bad you can't see it!



Not nice to say she looks funny.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Not nice to say she looks funny.


I didn't say she looks funny . I said she was funny . Silly word twister!


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> It's about a family that's owns a rap music label and how they are taking the company public. I didn't think was was going to like the show, turns out I was wrong. They've only made 1 season so far and it was a short 12 episode season. I have 2 more to watch.


I might have to check it out.


----------



## Yvonne G

I subscribe to Willie Nelson's facebook page and I just now read that he had died. Right away I went to Snopes and learned it's a hoax. Thank goodness. I love that guy. Hate to see him die so young (he's 81).


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> I subscribe to Willie Nelson's facebook page and I just now read that he had died. Right away I went to Snopes and learned it's a hoax. Thank goodness. I love that guy. Hate to see him die so young (he's 81).


One of my fav singers!!!! My favorite song by him was Highwayman with Johnny Cash, Kris Kristofferson, and Waylon Jennings all really talented singers!!!


----------



## Jacqui

He has had an interesting life.


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> He has had an interesting life.


Yes he did!!! My grandmother got me into the old country singer and in my opinion are the best!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Thank god someone has good taste in music . I am a big blues fan also . Did you guys know BB King was in the hospital last week?


----------



## Killerrookie

Not a blues fan tbh


----------



## Killerrookie

Anyone home?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hey Austin, how're you?


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm doing great!!! Just looking for people to chat too. What are you up too?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just been drifting around the forums.
Watched Saw VII with Wifey, but it wasn't much good.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yea the SAW franchise went down hill quick with all them movies they kept making of them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The first was, indeed, by far the best.
I quite liked 2 to 6.
But 7 was one too far.
They say they're gonna do a new one for 2016.


----------



## Killerrookie

Are the seriously gonna make another!?!? Wow I thought they were done


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So did they, but the public want more.
It's not for certain, but they've said it's time to return to it.
last one was 2010, I think.


----------



## Killerrookie

I want the Halloween franchise to come back so bad!!!! Even tho they already made two remakes I want more!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Again, the first one was great and they were very up and down afterwards.
I've not seen the two 'remakes'.
Worth watching?


----------



## Killerrookie

Idk if it is worth watching anymore. I'm happy for the next Jurassic Park movie coming out and A little worried about the New Star Wars movie being made by Disney.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Star Wars i'm not bothered about at all.
But a new Jurassic Park?
Wow!
I didn't know!


----------



## Killerrookie

Yea it's gonna be called Jurassic World. It comes out this summer. I believe in June or July not sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

They've bin planning it for years.
Didn't know they'd actually done it.
I was hoping to get Tidgy a part in it.


----------



## Killerrookie

I had no idea they were making one either until they released a trailer of the movie. You should go check out the trailer it's pretty cool and I'm excited to see it!!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Well I'm heading to bed guys. Good night!!


----------



## puffy137

mike taylor said:


> Its a kid and a old lady . You can her them walking in the house some times . They like to open doors and make my dogs go crazy . The kid will dart from the dining room to the hallway . The old lady I have only seen in the window . Crazy but they don't come out all the time . My kids see the little boy all the time .


I bet they are fracking somewhere under or near your house .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Well I'm heading to bed guys. Good night!!


Night, Austin.
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> I bet they are fracking somewhere under or near your house .


As a geologist I should be more grown up, but the word fracking always makes me double-take and suppress a childish giggle.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night's candles are burnt out, and jocund day.
Stands tiptoe on the misty mountain tops.
I must be gone and live, or stay and die.

In other words, it's morning and I must get some sleep.
Morning, Jacqui, you might want to look at my joke to see if it's ok, before all and sundry get to be corrupted.
See you all later.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
Happy Morning


----------



## mike taylor

puffy137 said:


> I bet they are fracking somewhere under or near your house .


Nope no oil fracking in my area is going on .


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Don't feel bad Tortdad I'm watching Jessie for the one millionth time!!
> Seriously why don't you watch your shows in your room?


They're too little to leave them alone while i go watch tv. When I put them to bed I'm pooped and just want to go to bed too. 4:30 comes early.


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> They're too little to leave them alone while i go watch tv. When I put them to bed I'm pooped and just want to go to bed too. 4:30 comes early.


Need a babysitter bro, I suggest me because I need the mulla for my turds


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> They're too little to leave them alone while i go watch tv. When I put them to bed I'm pooped and just want to go to bed too. 4:30 comes early.


You sound like a very good Dad!


----------



## Killerrookie

Anyone hoooommmeeee?


----------



## Moozillion

"...ain't nobody here but us chickens..."
(Refrain from an old jazz song!  )


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi all!

The last time @Yellow Turtle01 was on was a couple weeks ago. I hope she's ok. Shall we alert bomb her? @Yellow Turtle01


----------



## Yvonne G

There sure were a lot of spammers posted last night. Where the heck is @jaizei ? He usually takes care of them before the rest of us have to see them first thing in the a.m. 

So - @Yellow Turtle01 and @jaizei where the heck are you?


----------



## AZtortMom

Boy, it's quiet this morning *looking around*
@Yellow Turtle01


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> There sure were a lot of spammers posted last night. Where the heck is @jaizei ? He usually takes care of them before the rest of us have to see them first thing in the a.m.
> 
> So - @Yellow Turtle01 and @jaizei where the heck are you?



and I was even doing a couple of spammers at midnight.


----------



## Abdulla6169

@YellowTurtle01 
WHERE ARE YOU? WE MISS you. IF YOU DIDNT DO THE COMIC ITS OK. JUST PLEASE VIST TFO MORE OFTEN. SORRY FOR THE CAPS (IF YOU ARE ANNOYED).


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Boy, it's quiet this morning *looking around*
> @Yellow Turtle01



Some of us were even sleeping late and ignoring the coonhound alarm clock.


----------



## Yvonne G

Misty let me sleep in too. I didn't wake up until dawn had already cracked!! Very unusual for her to allow me to sleep in.

@Yellow Turtle01 @jaizei


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> and I was even doing a couple of spammers at midnight.



By midnight last night, I had been sawing logs for at least three hours!

@Yellow Turtle01 @jaizei


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> That was funny!!
> 
> When we moved to Issaquah, Wa in 1996 it rained for 100 days straight!!
> A shock when coming from San Diego. Then a couple years later we had a drought! I didn't even think that possible in the PNW!


 That does sound funny, does it not?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Boy, it's quiet this morning *looking around*
> @Yellow Turtle01


Isn't it though?
Monday blues, I guess.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That does sound funny, does it not?


Good afternoon Gillian, Hope we find you are well this day.


----------



## Gillian M

leigti said:


> We are actually in a drought situation right now. Even though we did get some rain and snow in different parts of the state yesterday. Of course, I live on the eastern side of Washington State where we don't get nearly the reign of the west side. But even for us it is very dry right now. I wish it would rain.


 I don't! It poured with rain night and day long yesterday  and yet more rain is expected today (MON), as well as TUE and WED.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon Gillian, Hope we find you are well this day.


 Hello Adam! And hello everyone else! Thanks very much your question, which I appreciate.

Am fine despite *COLD* weather and *RAIN* that are both back. How are you back there? Sincerely hope that wifey, Tidgy and last but not least *you*, are all well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's a bit cloudy here today, but not bad at all. Summer's late coming everywhere it seems.
Wifey's a bit tired and is still asleep.
Tidgy's stretched out happily in her basking spot.
And I'm stretched out in mine.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hey guys is it ok if I feed my tortoise cucumber?


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Ah, Oregon...where people don't tan, they rust!


 I do tan,  I can assure you: you cannot imagine how hot it gets here in the striking sun that I *LOVE*  during Summer.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Hey guys is it ok if I feed my tortoise cucumber?


 So sorry, don't know.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a bit cloudy here today, but not bad at all. Summer's late coming everywhere it seems.
> Wifey's a bit tired and is still asleep.
> Tidgy's stretched out happily in her basking spot.
> And I'm stretched out in mine.
> Thanks for asking.


 What's up with Wifey? Hope it's nothing serious and she's not ill.(Excuse my asking and if you consider this a private issue then you needn't answer).

Oh yes, Summer seems to be late in its arrival here too. Imagine that temperature reached a maximum of *ONLY* nine degrees Celcius in Amman. Moreover, there's been snow in the South!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hey guys is it ok if I feed my tortoise cucumber?


Hey, Austin, good afternoon.
Cucumber's fine. My Tidgy loves it, but it's recommended as a treat, not a main part of the diet as far as I remember
It's very good if your tortoises need rehydrating.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 125751


 How about making just *ONE* comment?!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hey, Austin, good afternoon.
> Cucumber's fine. My Tidgy loves it, but it's recommended as a treat, not a main part of the diet as far as I remember
> It's very good if your tortoises need rehydrating.


Thank you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What's up with Wifey? Hope it's nothing serious and she's not ill.(Excuse my asking and if you consider this a private issue then you needn't answer).
> 
> Oh yes, Summer seems to be late in its arrival here too. Imagine that temperature reached a maximum of *ONLY* nine degrees Celcius in Amman. Moreover, there's been snow in the South!!


Yes, I heard. Wifey's just got up looking a little bedraggled but gorgeous.
She's fine thanks.
Tidgy's eating now. Having a fight with a very large prickly lettuce leaf.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I heard. Wifey's just got up looking a little bedraggled but gorgeous.
> She's fine thanks.
> Tidgy's eating now. Having a fight with a very large prickly lettuce leaf.


Just started feeding my babies and their digging for the carrots haha


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hey, Austin, good afternoon.
> Cucumber's fine. My Tidgy loves it, but it's recommended as a treat, not a main part of the diet as far as I remember
> It's very good if your tortoises need rehydrating.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I heard. Wifey's just got up looking a little bedraggled but gorgeous.
> She's fine thanks.
> Tidgy's eating now. Having a fight with a very large prickly lettuce leaf.


 Glad to hear that Wifey is well.

Tidgy's fighting a lettuce leaf is she? Bet you she's already come out victorious.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> @YellowTurtle01
> WHERE ARE YOU? WE MISS you. IF YOU DIDNT DO THE COMIC ITS OK. JUST PLEASE VIST TFO MORE OFTEN. SORRY FOR THE CAPS (IF YOU ARE ANNOYED).


 Good evening. How are you? Hope you're well. Miss you too.

Why on earth are those CAPS on??  A mistake or are you 'having fun?' I wonder.


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> How about making just *ONE* comment?!


Morning fellow tort peeps


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear that Wifey is well.
> 
> Tidgy's fighting a lettuce leaf is she? Bet you she's already come out victorious.


It's a close contest, they're into the third round, Tidgy started off well, but the leaf fought back strongly, but now Tidgy's just getting the better of it.
It's very exciting stuff. Tidgy's just sat on the prickly lettuce and is trying to pull it out from under her.
Oh, Tidgy's walked off for a drink. End of round three, but the leaf is looking distinctly smaller and worse for wear.
I might throw in the towel on it's behalf.
Too late!
Tidgy snuck up on it and finished it off, except for the spine.
Tidgy wins!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning fellow tort peeps


 Finally!! At least *ONE* comment.  Glad to hear from you, good evening (it's 7.18pm here) and hope your doing great!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> By midnight last night, I had been sawing logs for at least three hours!



We did not get home til about 1 am.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a close contest, they're into the third round, Tidgy started off well, but the leaf fought back strongly, but now Tidgy's just getting the better of it.
> It's very exciting stuff. Tidgy's just sat on the prickly lettuce and is trying to pull it out from under her.
> Oh, Tidgy's walked off for a drink. End of round three, but the leaf is looking distinctly smaller and worse for wear.
> I might throw in the towel on it's behalf.
> Too late!
> Tidgy snuck up on it and finished it off, except for the spine.
> Tidgy wins!


 Well done Tidgy! And congratulations!


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Finally!! At least *ONE* comment.  Glad to hear from you, good evening (it's 7.18pm here) and hope your doing great!


I'm doing well  I talk some, I just haven't been in a chatty mood lately. 
I'm usually up working pretty early and about to take a nap here soon 

It's good to see some new faces here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning fellow tort peeps


Afternoon.
Love all these different time zones. 5:20pm here.
Are you fine?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> We did not get home til about 1 am.


Hi Miss Jacqui *big wave*


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> So sorry, don't know.



Yes you can. Limit amounts as it has high water content and lower food value.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon.
> Love all these different time zones. 5:20pm here.
> Are you fine?


Hi there *waves* I'm good  
It's about 920 am here it sounds like things are good with you


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Miss Jacqui *big wave*



How was work?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Yes you can. Limit amounts as it has high water content and lower food value.


 Thanks very much the info, appreciate it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> How was work?


Good, busy because it is Monday. 
How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi,Jacqui, you just missed a very exciting fight.


----------



## AZtortMom

Well peeps, I'm off to my early nap, talk to you all later.. *holds up a peace sign*


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi,Jacqui, you just missed a very exciting fight.


 I did not! When's the next one? Please remember to inform me beforehand. If Tidjy needs help, I'm *HERE*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I did not! When's the next one? Please remember to inform me beforehand. If Tidjy needs help, I'm *HERE*


I think it's wifey's turn to fight a lettuce leaf next. ( ordinary lettuce, not the prickly type).
I'll tell you when it starts.
Wifey's just gone to the loo, I think she's showing signs of nerves.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think it's wifey's turn to fight a lettuce leaf next. ( ordinary lettuce, not the prickly type).
> I'll tell you when it starts.
> Wifey's just gone to the loo, I think she's showing signs of nerves.


 Good luck Wifey!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning, Good Morning! ! ! ! !

Just




I'm little under the weather past couple days. But I'm feeling better today. Only by God's mercy! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks very much the info, appreciate it.



Your very welcome.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Good, busy because it is Monday.
> How are you?



Busy doing husband stuff. Just stopped at the library for their bag sale. 10 books in a stapled shut brown grocery bag for a dollar. Each bag is one type... like mystery.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi,Jacqui, you just missed a very exciting fight.



Ooookay.


----------



## Yvonne G

What's wrong, Steven? Flu? Hope you feel better soon.

@Yellow Turtle01 @jaizei


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Well peeps, I'm off to my early nap, talk to you all later.. *holds up a peace sign*



Sweet dreams!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good luck Wifey!


I'm supporting the lettuce!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Busy doing husband stuff. Just stopped at the library for their bag sale. 10 books in a stapled shut brown grocery bag for a dollar. Each bag is one type... like mystery.



My kind of sale! I hope you got some good stuff in there.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning, Good Morning! ! ! ! !
> 
> Just
> 
> View attachment 125755
> 
> 
> I'm little under the weather past couple days. But I'm feeling better today. Only by God's mercy! ! !




Sorry to hear that (that you were sick, not sad to hear your better).


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> My kind of sale! I hope you got some good stuff in there.




Me too. I took all the mystery ones and Jeff took the sci-fi ones.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning, Good Morning! ! ! ! !
> 
> Just
> 
> View attachment 125755
> 
> 
> I'm little under the weather past couple days. But I'm feeling better today. Only by God's mercy! ! !


Sorry to hear you've been unwell.
But very glad you're feeling better, Steven.
Good Afternoon! Good Afternoon!


----------



## bouaboua

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry to hear you've been unwell.
> But very glad you're feeling better, Steven.
> Good Afternoon! Good Afternoon!


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Need a babysitter bro, I suggest me because I need the mulla for my turds


 I have a 16 year old daughter so I can't have a 16 year old boy coming over. I'd hate to have to break your kneecaps


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> What's wrong, Steven? Flu? Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> @Yellow Turtle01 @jaizei


Kinda like Flu. fever, body ache, sore throat. Not fun. And I promised a friend to build him a 4 X 4 torts night box for his new home. That need to be delayed for another day also.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I have a 16 year old daughter so I can't have a 16 year old boy coming over. I'd hate to have to break your kneecaps


Steady on old chap!
Still, come to think of it i'd react the same if a boy tortoise came after my Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Kinda like Flu. fever, body ache, sore throat. Not fun. And I promised a friend to build him a 4 X 4 torts night box for his new home. That need to be delayed for another day also.


Sounds horrid.
I'm quite sure your friend will understand.


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> I have a 16 year old daughter so I can't have a 16 year old boy coming over. I'd hate to have to break your kneecaps


Hehe I'm know to be a ladies man! I'm kidding haha. How are you man?


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> Just started feeding my babies and their digging for the carrots haha


Elsa does the same thing: walks all over her greens to get at any carrot or day lily flower!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning peeps!!

Last night, I decided to start eating healthy again. I'm not excited because I love food!! I'm going to try to eat more fruits and veggies and lean meats and skip pasta, tortillas, waffles with PB and the taco shop! Trust me, the list can go on and on. Wish me luck!!

I hope everyone has a good day!! 

One of my RF will sniff the pile of food and walk away, come back and take a few bites, leave and back back again. It cracks me up. 

Sorry your sick Steven


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> Good morning peeps!!
> 
> Last night, I decided to start eating healthy again. I'm not excited because I love food!! I'm going to try to eat more fruits and veggies and lean meats and skip pasta, tortillas, waffles with PB and the taco shop! Trust me, the list can go on and on. Wish me luck!!
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day!!
> 
> One of my RF will sniff the pile of food and walk away, come back and take a few bites, leave and back back again. It cracks me up.
> 
> Sorry your sick Steven


Haha good luck on your diet!!!!! It's so hard to stay on a diet for some people and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## puffy137

Moozillion said:


> "...ain't nobody here but us chickens..."
> (Refrain from an old jazz song!  )


Oh golly Bea , I often say that !!! old jazz songs !!! Well I never !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning peeps!!
> 
> Last night, I decided to start eating healthy again. I'm not excited because I love food!! I'm going to try to eat more fruits and veggies and lean meats and skip pasta, tortillas, waffles with PB and the taco shop! Trust me, the list can go on and on. Wish me luck!!
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day!!
> 
> One of my RF will sniff the pile of food and walk away, come back and take a few bites, leave and back back again. It cracks me up.
> 
> Sorry your sick Steven


Indeed, best of luck with your diet.
It's gonna be tough!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Oh golly Bea , I often say that !!! old jazz songs !!! Well I never !


I use this expression too!
It's a classic.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning, Good Morning! ! ! ! !
> 
> Just
> 
> View attachment 125755
> 
> 
> I'm little under the weather past couple days. But I'm feeling better today. Only by God's mercy! ! !


 That's so sweet. And a BIG HI! Take care.


----------



## puffy137

bouaboua said:


> Kinda like Flu. fever, body ache, sore throat. Not fun. And I promised a friend to build him a 4 X 4 torts night box for his new home. That need to be delayed for another day also.


Yes Steven rest up, take a couple of Panadol or Tylenol I think they call it in America & put out feet up. Other things can wait .


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning, Good Morning! ! ! ! !
> 
> Just
> 
> View attachment 125755
> 
> 
> I'm little under the weather past couple days. But I'm feeling better today. Only by God's mercy! ! !


 Regret to have known that you are not well. Wishes to get well.......S O O N !!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm supporting the lettuce!


 I'm NOT! I am supporting Wifey OR Tidjy....hahaha


----------



## Gillian M

puffy137 said:


> Yes Steven rest up, take a couple of Panadol or Tylenol I think they call it in America & put out feet up. Other things can wait .


 Yes Steven, I reccomend Panadol if it's available, and please let us know you are BETTER, SOON.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I'm NOT! I am supporting Wifey OR Tidjy....hahaha


I'm always on the side of the under dog.


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Hehe I'm know to be a ladies man! I'm kidding haha. How are you man?


Good. Just stupid busy at work (a good problem to have).


----------



## bouaboua

Gillian Moore said:


> That's so sweet. And a BIG HI! Take care.


Thank you very much! ! !


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Thank you very much! ! !


 Feeling any better? I do know it's a bit early, but I want to hear there's some improvement


----------



## bouaboua

puffy137 said:


> Yes Steven rest up, take a couple of Panadol or Tylenol I think they call it in America & put out feet up. Other things can wait .


Thank you very much! ! !


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> Good. Just stupid busy at work (a good problem to have).


What's your job?


----------



## puffy137

Adam I'm nearly at the end of the 2nd in the trilogy Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, will finish this then get the last one , thanks for recommending it to me , without that I would never have touched them . Its the first Swedish book I have ever read , the translation is brilliant . That chap must be 100% inside both languages. Sorry to learn from google that Steig died after climbing a long flight of stairs , after a lift broke down , his genes were pretty bad too. So no more good stories


----------



## bouaboua

Gillian Moore said:


> Feeling any better? I do know it's a bit early, but I want to hear there's some improvement


Yes. My last dose of Tylenol was 3:30 AM this morning. Close to 9 hours ago. I been taking Tylenol every 6~8 hours for the past couple days. If t he fever are not coming back this afternoons, I consider as a great improvement.

Thanks again.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Yes. My last dose of Tylenol was 3:30 AM this morning. Close to 9 hours ago. I been taking Tylenol every 6~8 hours for the past couple days. If t he fever are not coming back this afternoons, I consider as a great improvement.
> 
> Thanks again.


 Good! Take it easy please, it will take a bit of time.


----------



## puffy137

Ahh very wise. But take it easy , plenty of fluids , & rest .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Adam I'm nearly at the end of the 2nd in the trilogy Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, will finish this then get the last one , thanks for recommending it to me , without that I would never have touched them . Its the first Swedish book I have ever read , the translation is brilliant . That chap must be 100% inside both languages. Sorry to learn from google that Steig died after climbing a long flight of stairs , after a lift broke down , his genes were pretty bad too. So no more good stories


Well, apparently he left notes for a fourth and it's being published in novel form in the summer with the help and support of his family.


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> What's your job?


 
My official job title is Project Manager but I pull double duty and do both project manager and site superintendent for a construction company. We do commercial construction from the ground up. The customer comes to me with a napkin with some sketches on it and I hand him a building and set of keys.


----------



## Killerrookie

Guys I need help


----------



## Momof4

what kind of help?


----------



## Killerrookie

My dog bite a turtle and idk if I should just put the little guy down or try to save him


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, apparently he left notes for a fourth and it's being published in novel form in the summer with the help and support of his family.



I really liked that trilogy! My husband enjoyed it too!


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> My dog bite a turtle and idk if I should just put the little guy down or try to save him



@Yvonne G or @Jacqui

What is the damage? Puncture wounds? Can you clean him up and let us know what you see? 
If it's that bad you need to get him to a vet.


----------



## Killerrookie

It's pretty bad


----------



## Momof4

Ouch! I'm not to sure what to do. It could have been worse. I would get him to a vet. He may need antibiotics etc. 
Good luck.


----------



## AZtortMom

@Tom
@Yvonne G
@Jacqui


----------



## AZtortMom

Killerrookie said:


> It's pretty bad
> View attachment 125772
> View attachment 125773
> View attachment 125774


Is he moving?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I really liked that trilogy! My husband enjoyed it too!


They are truly brilliant modern classics.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yes he is acting like it totally didn't happen for some reason


----------



## AZtortMom

I really don't anything about those guys. Hopefully one of the experts will chime in soon. 
I would post a new thread where more people can see it and chime in. I agree with Momof4 he needs to go the vet


----------



## Momof4

Those punctures are very deep and I really think he needs to see a vet. In the long run you will be happy you did!


----------



## Momof4

You may want to dry dock him too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh my.....
Austin, please get the poor little guy to a vet as soon as you possibly can.
Dogs do this, they must not be allowed near turtles or tortoises without supervision.
They don't usually mean harm, but just see them as a chew toy.
vet please.


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm dry docking him as we speak and I'm waiting for my mother to come home so we can take him to the vet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I'm dry docking him as we speak and I'm waiting for my mother to come home so we can take him to the vet.


Good, good.
Best of luck, we are all with you and the poor little one.
Bless you both.


----------



## AZtortMom

Killerrookie said:


> I'm dry docking him as we speak and I'm waiting for my mother to come home so we can take him to the vet.


Please keep us posted


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, good.
> Best of luck, we are all with you and the poor little one.
> Bless you both.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Killerrookie

AZtortMom said:


> Please keep us posted


I will keep everyone posted!!


----------



## smarch

Yesterday after paintball I got a migraine so bad even excedrin didn't make it go completely away. I was supposed to donate blood again today but I'm still worn down from that migraine... Like it was the worst I ever had! 
By the way getting nailed in the head with a paintball isn't pleasant and probably a good contributor to the migraine.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Illegal relocation is under way. He was on a major Highway. He has a bit of shell damage that looks old.


----------



## smarch

Franklin FINALLY got to go outside for a little walking today. His outside box is still frozen cold (a good bit of shade) so he had the whole yard with a "giant" (me) following his every step. I think he forgot what outside was!


----------



## smarch

Donna/Turbo said:


> Illegal relocation is under way. He was on a major Highway. He has a bit of shell damage that looks old.


I once saw one of the turtle rescue smart cars we have up here pulled over on a main 3 lane highway trying to wrangle a large snapper into the car to get it to safety. It was quite amazing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Yesterday after paintball I got a migraine so bad even excedrin didn't make it go completely away. I was supposed to donate blood again today but I'm still worn down from that migraine... Like it was the worst I ever had!
> By the way getting nailed in the head with a paintball isn't pleasant and probably a good contributor to the migraine.


I used to get migraines so badly they'd knock me out for up to 3 days.
Inherited from my mother. Thanks ma!
But when I was about 30 they just stopped.
Well, almost. I get lights in my line of vision and a muzziness afterwards, but only for half an hour a few times a year.
Hopefully, the same will happen to you.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to get migraines so badly they's knock me out for up to 3 days.
> Inherited from my mother. Thanks ma!
> But when I was about 30 they just stopped.
> Well, almost. I get lights in my line of vision and a muzziness afterwards, but only for half an hour a few times a year.
> Hopefully, the same will happen to you.



I take a pill called imatrex and it works great.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> I take a pill called imatrex and it works great.


Thanks, Donna, but it's minor stuff now.
But I've written down imatrex, just in case!


----------



## AZtortMom

Donna/Turbo said:


> Illegal relocation is under way. He was on a major Highway. He has a bit of shell damage that looks old.


Love the eyes


----------



## AZtortMom

smarch said:


> I once saw one of the turtle rescue smart cars we have up here pulled over on a main 3 lane highway trying to wrangle a large snapper into the car to get it to safety. It was quite amazing


I would love that job


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Donna, but it's minor stuff now.
> But I've written down imatrex, just in case!


Wish mine was minor. I get headaches all the time. Going to Thursday to a neurologist again. Will most likely send me for another MRI. I am really used to them now. I have had them since I was about 10 years old. Glad yours are better. I think I spelled it wrong. Should be Imitrex. I was close.


----------



## mike taylor

Took a picture of Dozer today . She is getting big for two years old .


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Took a picture of Dozer today . She is getting big for two years old .


 I think my 2 years old "little pig" are in the same size range or yours. I just don't know the gender of our little pig.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

mike taylor said:


> Took a picture of Dozer today . She is getting big for two years old .



There is no way my Turbo will be that big a year from now. From what I have seen and learned on this Forum, Turbo was very under weight and unhealthy when I got him. I think he is going to be the worlds smallest Sulcata. Your dozer is beautiful and I like the watch band you have.


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> My dog bite a turtle and idk if I should just put the little guy down or try to save him



Give him to the Gulf Coast Turtle and Tortoise Society.


----------



## Yvonne G

Donna/Turbo said:


> Illegal relocation is under way. He was on a major Highway. He has a bit of shell damage that looks old.
> 
> View attachment 125778



Why 'illegal?' Hard to tell from the picture, but looks like a purchased tortoise, not native to Florida, right? Oh, wait - you think it's a gopher tortoise??


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Yvonne G said:


> Why 'illegal?' Hard to tell from the picture, but looks like a purchased tortoise, not native to Florida, right? Oh, wait - you think it's a gopher tortoise??



Yea I was told it was a Gopher. I swear I can't tell them apart. A friend of mine found it on the road and was relocating it. He works at a pet store and is really good with animals. He has one of the smartest dogs I have ever seen. I asked him what kind it was and he said a Gopher.


----------



## Jacqui

I think the turtle will be able to be saved.


----------



## Jacqui

How far is the relocation?


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Killerrookie said:


> I will keep everyone posted!!



I know you much be so upset. I hope it all works out. I have 3 dogs myself and know what you must be going through.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Jacqui said:


> How far is the relocation?



He said he was going to take it out in the middle of no where. With no roads or construction anywhere around. Some where out in the deep woods.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Give him to the Gulf Coast Turtle and Tortoise Society.


They suck


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> Wish mine was minor. I get headaches all the time. Going to Thursday to a neurologist again. Will most likely send me for another MRI. I am really used to them now. I have had them since I was about 10 years old. Glad yours are better. I think I spelled it wrong. Should be Imitrex. I was close.


Wishing you all the best with the MRI. Hope yours get better too.
Right, Imitrex, out with the liquid paper! Thanks again.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Took a picture of Dozer today . She is getting big for two years old .
> 
> View attachment 125785


you have fat fingers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I think the turtle will be able to be saved.


Really hope you're right.
They're resilient little critters sometimes, so I'm hopeful.


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you have fat fingers.


Better to smack you in your fat head .


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


> I think my 2 years old "little pig" are in the same size range or yours. I just don't know the gender of our little pig.


I'm thinking Dozer is a female . Harry smells her then walks away .


----------



## mike taylor

Donna/Turbo said:


> There is no way my Turbo will be that big a year from now. From what I have seen and learned on this Forum, Turbo was very under weight and unhealthy when I got him. I think he is going to be the worlds smallest Sulcata. Your dozer is beautiful and I like the watch band you have.


If you give him room ,good sun shine, and good weeds it will grow.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you have fat fingers.



My mom always taught me that if you have nothing good to say then say nothing at all. haha I think some of you (mainly one of you) has never heard this saying. There should be a complement of some sort attached to each picture shared. I personally love seeing all the "G" rated photos of tortoises on this forum. We shouldn't discourage people from sharing what is important to them. Ok I am done preaching for one night. I don't think Mike had fat fingers at all!! I think I have really begun to fill sorry for Mike!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Donna/Turbo said:


> My mom always taught me that if you have nothing good to say then say nothing at all. haha I think some of you (mainly one of you) has never heard this saying. There should be a complement of some sort attached to each picture shared. I personally love seeing all the "G" rated photos of tortoises on this forum. We shouldn't discourage people from sharing what is important to them. Ok I am done preaching for one night. I don't think Mike had fat fingers at all!! I think I have really begun to fill sorry for Mike!!


okay fine. mike I'm sorry i made fun of your obese fingers.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Better to smack you in your fat head .


thats child abuse!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

*eye roll*


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 125810


what is?


----------



## Donna/Turbo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> okay fine. mike I'm sorry i made fun of your obese fingers.



lol...I think that was a real apology. I like it. Now Mike, YOU need to apologize also. I don't think he really has a fat head. Or do you?


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Gotham is on!!! It is not a rerun. I love this show!!


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> I'm thinking Dozer is a female . Harry smells her then walks away .



Ha!!! 

My wife do that to me also.


----------



## Heather H

Hi.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Evening Heather, how are you?
Haven't seen you for a while.


----------



## bouaboua

@Yvonne G @Jacqui 

Vermiculite. Is this what I can use for incubating the torts;s egg?? If Not, where I can buy some correct one??


----------



## mike taylor

Donna/Turbo said:


> My mom always taught me that if you have nothing good to say then say nothing at all. haha I think some of you (mainly one of you) has never heard this saying. There should be a complement of some sort attached to each picture shared. I personally love seeing all the "G" rated photos of tortoises on this forum. We shouldn't discourage people from sharing what is important to them. Ok I am done preaching for one night. I don't think Mike had fat fingers at all!! I think I have really begun to fill sorry for Mike!!


Don't fill bad for me it's all in good fun . I know I have sausage fingers!


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> okay fine. mike I'm sorry i made fun of your obese fingers.


You still have a fat head!


----------



## mike taylor

Dozers new digs outside . He isn't stuck in my old dirty shed anymore.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Yes he is acting like it totally didn't happen for some reason
> View attachment 125775
> View attachment 125776
> View attachment 125777


 Regret to have known about the wounds. Poor little thing! I'd rush to the nearest vet, I don't think this can wait, and *good* *luck*.


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Yesterday after paintball I got a migraine so bad even excedrin didn't make it go completely away. I was supposed to donate blood again today but I'm still worn down from that migraine... Like it was the worst I ever had!
> By the way getting nailed in the head with a paintball isn't pleasant and probably a good contributor to the migraine.


 So sorry to hear about that nasty migraine, and wishes to get well soon. Please keep us updated.


----------



## mike taylor

Never give up on a turtle . I've seen some with half a shell all healed up .


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> @Yvonne G @Jacqui
> 
> Vermiculite. Is this what I can use for incubating the torts;s egg?? If Not, where I can buy some correct one??



Yes that will do fine. Either that or perlite. Both are ok.


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> okay fine. mike I'm sorry i made fun of your obese fingers.


 Oh, so you're sorry, and Mike's fingers are *not* *fat* *but* *obese!! *hahaha.A wonderful apology. (Joking).


----------



## Donna/Turbo

To all the peeps in Arizona. Your not the only ones that can grow prickly pears. I thought it was dead and then I found this today!!


Turbo is so proud of me!!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Dozers new digs outside . He isn't stuck in my old dirty shed anymore.
> 
> View attachment 125813



That's really nice! What does all the writing say?


----------



## mike taylor

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, so you're sorry, and Mike's fingers are *not* *fat* *but* *obese!! *hahaha.A wonderful apology. (Joking).


He is mad because he has girly hands .


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what is?


 Right! What is?


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Yvonne G said:


> That's really nice! What does all the writing say?



looks like "Caution wild animal" and "This side up" but my eyes are very old.


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> He is mad because he has girly hands .


 No wonder he's crtisizing.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> That's really nice! What does all the writing say?


Caution wild animal, this side up, danger


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Gillian Moore said:


> No wonder he's crtisizing.



I think hands are a sign of a persons creative abilities. I always seem to have dirt under my nails.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm surprised no one has asked me what the crosses on my phalanges mean.


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> I'm surprised no one has asked me what the crosses on my phalanges mean.


 Personally, I'd rarther not get into such a subject. Got my message Mike, or anyone else?


----------



## mike taylor

Gillian Moore said:


> Personally, I'd rarther not get into such a subject. Got my message Mike, or anyone else?


You are probably right. It has nothing to do with religion. Just an FYI


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I'm surprised no one has asked me what the crosses on my phalanges mean.


What do they mean


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> You are probably right. It has nothing to do with religion. Just an FYI


 Fair enough. Yes I'll admit, I did think of religion


----------



## Donna/Turbo

tortdad said:


> What do they mean



Is Bruce Wayne full grown? How big is full grown?


----------



## tortdad

Donna/Turbo said:


> Is Bruce Wayne full grown? How big is full grown?


No he's about 10 months old and maybe 3-1/4" long. Full grown is 12"-14"


----------



## Donna/Turbo

tortdad said:


> No he's about 10 months old and maybe 3-1/4" long. Full grown is 12"-14"



ok. That is still a good size tort. I better stick with Greek.


----------



## Gillian M

Donna/Turbo said:


> To all the peeps in Arizona. Your not the only ones that can grow prickly pears. I thought it was dead and then I found this today!!
> View attachment 125820
> 
> Turbo is so proud of me!!


 Glad to hear that Donna . Take good care of it !


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Yes that will do fine. Either that or perlite. Both are ok.


Thank you. Thank you. 

Both female hermanni are laying eggs...........


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> What do they mean


Absolutely nothing! I did it when I was 13 to **** off my parents . Not the greatest thing to do . But they mean nothing . I was a bad kid . But I changed my life to a good guy . No more outlaw. Fills better to live right .


----------



## Donna/Turbo

bouaboua said:


> Thank you. Thank you.
> 
> Both female hermanni are laying eggs...........



That is so exciting!! You have to keep us informed. I love seeing pictures of the little guys breaking out into the world!!


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Thank you. Thank you.
> 
> Both female hermanni are laying eggs...........


 Congrats! Awaiting to see pics soon.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Absolutely nothing! I did it when I was 13 to **** off my parents . Not the greatest thing to do . But they mean nothing . I was a bad kid . But I changed my life to a good guy . No more outlaw. Fills better to live right .


You're a dummy lol


----------



## mike taylor

Gillian Moore said:


> Fair enough. Yes I'll admit, I did think of religion


You was thinking devil worshipper. I've heard that one before . Its funny!


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> You was thinking devil worshipper. I've heard that one before  . Its funny!


 You must have.


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> You're a dummy lol


Was! past tense!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

I know this is really bad to share. I caught my dog licking the icing off a carrot cake I made today. Now she is sleeping next to me and has really, really bad gas. If she wasn't so cute I would lock her out of the room!! lol


----------



## mike taylor

It's all in the people you call friends . I hangout with a bunch of older trouble makers . Was a trouble maker for a long time . But the wife opened my eyes for me . The only bad things I do now is pick on Newt and still weeds out of the neighbor's yard


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Absolutely nothing! I did it when I was 13 to **** off my parents . Not the greatest thing to do . But they mean nothing . I was a bad kid . But I changed my life to a good guy . No more outlaw. Fills better to live right .



Do you get along with your parents now? Glad you're a good guy now


----------



## Moozillion

Donna/Turbo said:


> I know this is really bad to share. I caught my dog licking the icing off a carrot cake I made today. Now she is sleeping next to me and has really, really bad gas. If she wasn't so cute I would lock her out of the room!! lol


Cats never have gas. That's why we have 3 cats and no dogs! 
Do torts fart, I wonder?


----------



## Momof4

I'm about ready to steal weeds from neighbors! I need it dark though.


----------



## Gillian M

Donna/Turbo said:


> I know this is really bad to share. I caught my dog licking the icing off a carrot cake I made today. Now she is sleeping next to me and has really, really bad gas. If she wasn't so cute I would lock her out of the room!! lol


 I would have given that dog a good spanking! (Joking only).


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Moozillion said:


> Cats never have gas. That's why we have 3 cats and no dogs!
> Do torts fart, I wonder?



Funny you ask that. I gave Turbo a bath the other day and while he was in the water bubbles come from his cute little butt. I thought it was so cute. I bet I wont say that when he is 100 lbs.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> I'm about ready to steal weeds from neighbors! I need it dark though.


 Hmmm....no comments.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Do you get along with your parents now? Glad you're a good guy now


I would say so . Out of three kids, I'm the only one who helps them . When ike took their house . I got them a new mobile home and put it behind my house . So they can just live life . I pay their bills if I have to . Fix everything that breaks . Pay for meds if they need them . It's not much for the hell I gave them .


----------



## mike taylor

,


Moozillion said:


> Cats never have gas. That's why we have 3 cats and no dogs!
> Do torts fart, I wonder?


Yeah, but they poop under stuff and scratch up everything . Dogs may fart but you can tell them to do something and they do it .


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> I would say so . Out of three kids, I'm the only one who helps them . When ike took their house . I got them a new mobile home and put it behind my house . So they can just live life . I pay their bills if I have to . Fix everything that breaks . Pay for meds if they need them . It's not much for the hell I gave them .


 Nice of you Mike.


----------



## bouaboua

Donna/Turbo said:


> That is so exciting!! You have to keep us informed. I love seeing pictures of the little guys breaking out into the world!!


Where they lay eggs are very hard to stick a camera in. So not much photo was taking. 

One female laid 6 eggs two Friday ago. I don't how many this one laid. She is pushing back the dirt now. I will go dig it out another 30 mins or an hour from now.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

mike taylor said:


> I would say so . Out of three kids, I'm the only one who helps them . When ike took their house . I got them a new mobile home and put it behind my house . So they can just live life . I pay their bills if I have to . Fix everything that breaks . Pay for meds if they need them . It's not much for the hell I gave them .



Wow Mike that is great. My brothers and I just had to put my mom in a assisted living. Hardest thing ever in life!! It is good that they are close by so if they need help you are there. Good Boy!!


----------



## mike taylor

Gillian Moore said:


> Nice of you Mike.


It's not nice . It's what a kid should do . You help family not hurt them . Took me a long time to get that in my head .


----------



## Donna/Turbo

bouaboua said:


> Where they lay eggs are very hard to stick a camera in. So not much photo was taking.
> 
> One female laid 6 eggs two Friday ago. I don't how many this one laid. She is pushing back the dirt now. I will go dig it out another 30 mins or an hour from now.



That is so awesome!! If you have too many I would love to buy one from you!! How exciting!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> ok. That is still a good size tort. I better stick with Greek.


Greeks rule!


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> It's not nice . It's what a kid should do . You help family not hurt them . Took me a long time to get that in my head .


Financially, not all children are able to help their parents believe me, particularly during these very tough times we are facing when salaries are nowhere near the inflation rate. Here, I'm talking about the Middle East. Personally, my father is helping me if we're to talk money.I am jobless and I am obliged to take my pocket money from hm- like a chid. However there is no other choice I'm afraid.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Absolutely nothing! I did it when I was 13 to **** off my parents . Not the greatest thing to do . But they mean nothing . I was a bad kid . But I changed my life to a good guy . No more outlaw. Fills better to live right .


stupid!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> stupid!



Are we being mean again? haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Cats never have gas. That's why we have 3 cats and no dogs!
> Do torts fart, I wonder?


Oh yes, there's a whole thread on this topic.
Very funny, too.
See the bubbles when Tidgy's having her soak sometimes. She did it today actually.
Not often, but she does it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'm about ready to steal weeds from neighbors! I need it dark though.


Better to get all the neighbours bringing you weeds from their gardens.
They don't mind, they have no use for them.
(unless they have torts, I guess)


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Ugg....I am so tired!! Night!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I would say so . Out of three kids, I'm the only one who helps them . When ike took their house . I got them a new mobile home and put it behind my house . So they can just live life . I pay their bills if I have to . Fix everything that breaks . Pay for meds if they need them . It's not much for the hell I gave them .


Worth doing though.
You'll miss them when they're gone. I know.
So many regrets that your siblings will have.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening Heather, how are you?
> Haven't seen you for a while.


Lol I said hi then had to help my son. I'm good thank you. How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good ta, just watched 'Fifty Shades of Grey' under wifey's command.
It was rubbish.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good ta, just watched 'Fifty Shades of Grey' under wifey's command.
> It was rubbish.


No comment lol. Last time that movie came up, was the night my eyes or brain will not forget.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Read all the books to see what all the fuss was about.
(wifey bought them - honest!)
They're not very good but cleverly aimed at their target market, I suppose.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I would say so . Out of three kids, I'm the only one who helps them . When ike took their house . I got them a new mobile home and put it behind my house . So they can just live life . I pay their bills if I have to . Fix everything that breaks . Pay for meds if they need them . It's not much for the hell I gave them .



Your a good son and I know they appreciate it.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Read all the books to see what all the fuss was about.
> (wifey bought them - honest!)
> They're not very good but cleverly aimed at their target market, I suppose.


I get teased because I read romance novels. The thing is I read young adult. No hot scenes. No one understands how I could have done my job at the escort agency.


----------



## Momof4

@Killerrookie How is your baby turtle?


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> @Killerrookie How is your baby turtle?


He's doing fine so far. Went to the vet and they gave him antibiotics and cleaned the wounds up. Now I can't use the shower because he is occupying it!!


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> He's doing fine so far. Went to the vet and they gave him antibiotics and cleaned the wounds up. Now I can't use the shower because he is occupying it!!


Just saw your posts. Poor baby . I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> Just saw your posts. Poor baby . I hope he gets better soon.


Yea these little guys are running all over my backyard and in the the streets of my house. So every time I see one crossing the road or in somebody's yard I take them to the pond


----------



## Killerrookie

Once I found 4 of these guys in my yard all in under a hour it's ridiculous how much there are here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> I get teased because I read romance novels. The thing is I read young adult. No hot scenes. No one understands how I could have done my job at the escort agency.


I went to an escort agency.
They sold me a car.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I went to an escort agency.
> They sold me a car.


Too funny .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Once I found 4 of these guys in my yard all in under a hour it's ridiculous how much there are here.


Hi Austin.
Very glad it sounds like the little guy will make it.
You had us all worried!


----------



## Killerrookie

Yea hopefully he fully recovers and then I'll probably release him back out in the wild. No need to keep the little guy as much as I want to but I simply don't like turtles as much as my tortoises.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Correct, he belongs in the wild, once he's recovered.
Turtles are great, but I too prefer torts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right then people I am tired.
I shall, no doubt, descry your lugubrious lineages at the crepuscular hour.
(see you in the morning)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right then people I am tired.
> I shall, no doubt, descry your lugubrious lineages at the crepuscular hour.
> (see you in the morning)


go words.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

goodnight dude.


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> I have a 16 year old daughter so I can't have a 16 year old boy coming over. I'd hate to have to break your kneecaps


I really really like yooooouuuuu!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

How does one use the emojis on here?


----------



## Momof4

You have to actually type the emoji symbols. If you go back a few days of pages you will see a bunch of examples. You may even chuckle


----------



## puffy137

tortdad said:


> My official job title is Project Manager but I pull double duty and do both project manager and site superintendent for a construction company. We do commercial construction from the ground up. The customer comes to me with a napkin with some sketches on it and I hand him a building and set of keys.



Hope this question isn't going to be interpreted as political , its not . Why do they not build houses from concrete in tornado alley, & if they do , do they withstand the onslaught better then wooden houses ?


----------



## puffy137

mike taylor said:


> Absolutely nothing! I did it when I was 13 to **** off my parents . Not the greatest thing to do . But they mean nothing . I was a bad kid . But I changed my life to a good guy . No more outlaw. Fills better to live right .



One of my favourtite Ben Frankin quotes ;'* If rascals knew the advantage of virtue they would become honest men out of rascality .'*


----------



## Gillian M

Donna/Turbo said:


> Ugg....I am so tired!! Night!!


 Telling me: I've been up since 1:20am till this moment, and it is now 9:10am! A sleepless night with all sorts of negative thoughts racing through my head!

Sweet dreams Donna and Turbo.


----------



## juli11

Spanish class test wasn't really good lets wait for my super mark!


----------



## Gillian M

juli11 said:


> Spanish class test wasn't really good lets wait for my super mark!


 Hello! Sorry to have read that  . Wishing you the best of luck in your.....supermark  .Keep us updated please.


----------



## tortdad

Gillian Moore said:


> You must have.


Weren't we all?


----------



## tortdad

puffy137 said:


> Hope this question isn't going to be interpreted as political , its not . Why do they not build houses from concrete in tornado alley, & if they do , do they withstand the onslaught better then wooden houses ?



I don't think that question is political at all. It comes down to dollars and nothing more. A simple answer is yes a concrete house would hold up better to tornados. I build commercial buildings not houses but we build with concrete walls, iron framing and metal roofing. Being in the gulf coast area we don't have any tornados but we do get hit with hurricanes. 

Why don't more people build concrete houses (there are a few out there)??? It's super expensive and the majority of people who own houses cannot afford a concrete house. It can be built but it would be super expensive just like car manufactures could bust cars way safer but the cost would make it so most people couldn't afford cars.


----------



## mike taylor

In Florida they build houses out of cinder blocks . They survive hurricanes.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> They suck



Personal experience and how so?


----------



## Jacqui

Donna/Turbo said:


> I think hands are a sign of a persons creative abilities. I always seem to have dirt under my nails.



Not sure it says anything good about me, but I too always have dirt under the nails.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Thank you. Thank you.
> 
> Both female hermanni are laying eggs...........



 yippy!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! We are on our way to the "big" city for Jeff's ct scan.


----------



## Jacqui

The best thing about getting out on the road before sunrise is getting to enjoy watching it rise.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Killerrookie

Morning everyone


----------



## AZtortMom

Killerrookie said:


> Morning everyone


How's your turtle?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Hi Noel!


----------



## Killerrookie

He's doing fine I checked on him this morning and looks like he's doing fine. Lucky I have turtle pellets from repticon so he's gonna live off of that for a but till I do some research on him.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Morning everyone



 Big plans for your day? How is the shower guest?


----------



## Jacqui

So the vet thought it was okay for him to be in water?


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> Big plans for your day? How is the shower guest?


Oh boy i can't use my shower  . I have to use the guests rooms shower and I don't like it but eh I like mine better  He's doing fine and now I'm doing research on how to take care of the little guy!!


----------



## tortdad

puffy137 said:


> Hope this question isn't going to be interpreted as political , its not . Why do they not build houses from concrete in tornado alley, & if they do , do they withstand the onslaught better then wooden houses ?





mike taylor said:


> In Florida they build houses out of cinder blocks . They survive hurricanes.



The truth in the matter is that the walls are not the weak area in the house, the roof is. A block house is all fine and dandy but people still use wood trusses and plywood decking with block houses. 

The roof is the weak area. Specially the roof truss (the part that makes the roof pointed) where it's connection to the walls is. The problem with any wind....be it from a hurricane or tornado, is what engineers call "up lift factor". The wind breaks out a window, all that air rushes in the house and can't escape (because the walls and roof trap it inside) and it pushes upward on your roof from the inside out. The pressure from the inside pushing up and out crossed with the pressures form the storm on the outside cause the roof to lift off, then crumble the rest of the house. 

Your house stands a mush better chance in a storm if you just board up your windows AND the vents in the eaves/soffits so no air can get in. The other line of defense is in your roofing materials. Shingle roofs suck in the wind, they blow off inviting water and air into your home. You're much better off with concrete roof tiles like in a Spanish style house or a screw down metal roof. The problem with those types of roof is that they are 4 times as expensive so most homes are not built with them.


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> So the vet thought it was okay for him to be in water?


Yea she said it would be fine as long as the water is not deep enough. So the wounds don't get submerged under water. When I get home I'll dry dock him.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi Noel!


Hi Jacqui


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I don't think that question is political at all. It comes down to dollars and nothing more. A simple answer is yes a concrete house would hold up better to tornados. I build commercial buildings not houses but we build with concrete walls, iron framing and metal roofing. Being in the gulf coast area we don't have any tornados but we do get hit with hurricanes.
> 
> Why don't more people build concrete houses (there are a few out there)??? It's super expensive and the majority of people who own houses cannot afford a concrete house. It can be built but it would be super expensive just like car manufactures could bust cars way safer but the cost would make it so most people couldn't afford cars.



Is it harder or more expensive to get home owners insurance in tornado alley?

Some people around here get declined because we live in a fire zone.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning Sunshines!!

Reality set in today. The last month our sports schedule was more relaxed but still 6 days a week. 
As of this morning I have practices and games popping up and over lapping all over the place! 
My husband usually helps me because he coaches and works a couple miles away. This is going to be a long two weeks with him in China. 

I was stressing this morning but calmed myself and I will take it one day at a time.


----------



## puffy137

tortdad said:


> The truth in the matter is that the walls are not the weak area in the house, the roof is. A block house is all fine and dandy but people still use wood trusses and plywood decking with block houses.
> 
> The roof is the weak area. Specially the roof truss (the part that makes the roof pointed) where it's connection to the walls is. The problem with any wind....be it from a hurricane or tornado, is what engineers call "up lift factor". The wind breaks out a window, all that air rushes in the house and can't escape (because the walls and roof trap it inside) and it pushes upward on your roof from the inside out. The pressure from the inside pushing up and out crossed with the pressures form the storm on the outside cause the roof to lift off, then crumble the rest of the house.
> 
> Your house stands a mush better chance in a storm if you just board up your windows AND the vents in the eaves/soffits so no air can get in. The other line of defense is in your roofing materials. Shingle roofs suck in the wind, they blow off inviting water and air into your home. You're much better off with concrete roof tiles like in a Spanish style house or a screw down metal roof. The problem with those types of roof is that they are 4 times as expensive so most homes are not built with them.


Thanks for that Tortdad. I find the subject interesting . Here in the Middle East most houses are made of concrete & the roofs are the same . They are flat with a slight slope to let any rain ( not much but it does occur ) off into pipes that go to the ground & drains. Now if there is a need for those types of houses a genuis is needed to find a way to make indestructible concrete houses & roofs, the insides could be made of flimsier stuff for the division of walls etc. just as long as the outer walls & roofs are solid. Oh & of course to make them for less money


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Was! past tense!



Usually crosses on fingers are gang related or skin head related. So you were a dummy, and did something that you knew nothing about. I really don't like tattooing one's skin. Such a permanent disfigurement. Once it's done, you're stuck with it for life. 

Sorry - I didn't mean to disobey Forum rules by calling you a dummy. I was only repeating what you, yourself said. (or maybe it was Kevin that said it)


----------



## tortadise

The frogs in the greenhouse crack me ups they're always in weird places. You would think they would be on leaves and plants. But I always find them on man made stuff. The anoles in there like the palm trees. They're too fast to snap photos of though.


----------



## Yvonne G

juli11 said:


> Spanish class test wasn't really good lets wait for my super mark!



erm...uh...ah, oh yea - Buenas dias, senior!


----------



## tortadise

Yvonne G said:


> erm...uh...ah, oh yea - Buenas dias, senior!


Hehe señor. Unless of course he's a senior in college. Very good though Yvonne.


----------



## Jacqui

I am sure you will get all the "one woman" scheduling figured out. One of the big negatives of having Jeff come home, is always the leaving that must follow.


----------



## Jacqui

I have been killing time waiting for Jeff by shopping. My car is now filled with 11 bundles of mustard greens and 12 of turnip greens. I am not sure how all those plants which take up the rest of the room adopted me, but they did. Lol


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> erm...uh...ah, oh yea - Buenas dias, senior!


I'm in French class, I bet you that you can't speak French bwhahaha!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> I'm in French class, I bet you that you can't speak French bwhahaha!!!




Oh, but I can, Mon sewer...Crepe Suzette, croisant and, of course - wee wee!!


----------



## tortadise

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, but I can, Mon sewer...Crepe Suzette, croisant and, of course - wee wee!!


Hahaha. Awesome. Your awesome Yvonne.


----------



## Yvonne G

blush :">


----------



## Killerrookie

tortadise said:


> Hahaha. Awesome. Your awesome Yvonne.


Yes she is awesome, and one of a kind!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Usually crosses on fingers are gang related or skin head related. So you were a dummy, and did something that you knew nothing about. I really don't like tattooing one's skin. Such a permanent disfigurement. Once it's done, you're stuck with it for life.
> 
> Sorry - I didn't mean to disobey Forum rules by calling you a dummy. I was only repeating what you, yourself said. (or maybe it was Kevin that said it)


No you are wrong . I was 13 when I did this . I was a skin head full of hate . Till my grandfather helped me out by kicking my ***. My wife helped me out also . I see what is right and wrong . I have had a doctor tell me they can be removed for free . But to me its a remider of my past someone I don't want to be . I know you guys will not understand . But if not for my mistakes I wouldn't be the person I am today .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I do understand.
It is the past that makes us all what we are today and it is good to be reminded of both the good and the bad things that have made us who we are.


----------



## Yvonne G

No, I understand completely. I was a wild child too, and it took my husband to straighten me out.

Man-o-man - those people at Google are so clever! I laughed so hard that Misty had to come see what was wrong with me. Try as I might, I just couldn't get that poor Pony Express guy past the cactus. He kept running into them and dropping his mail.


----------



## mike taylor

Thats funny Yvonne . My dog has to smell my cactus . I know this without seeing it, because he stars barking at them . Thanks for understanding . Not many people get it .


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do understand.
> It is the past that makes us all what we are today and it is good to be reminded of both the good and the bad things that have made us who we are.


Well said sir


----------



## mike taylor

tortadise said:


> Hahaha. Awesome. Your awesome Yvonne.


Hey, hey I'm the awesome one! I got a thread to prove it . She has to be something else . Be sides great or awesome!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I finally made if from the west coast to the east coast on the Pony Express, however, I was only able to deliver 3 out of the 100 envelopes of mail. I'm usually not one for computer games, but I had fun trying to figure this one out. Going through the lassos was the hardest part for me. Anyone get more mail delivered that 3?


----------



## Yvonne G

(I'm the "Bestest"!!!)


----------



## Yvonne G

It's windy today. I hate the wind!!


----------



## tortadise

Yvonne G said:


> It's windy today. I hate the wind!!


I agree. I don't like the wind much either. However. Being on the coastline or beach I don't mind it. Just kinda goes with setting of a beach. But inland nah it needs to go away. That and I'm always lighting bonfires at the tortoise ranch and wind doesn't help with that either.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I am sure you will get all the "one woman" scheduling figured out. One of the big negatives of having Jeff come home, is always the leaving that must follow.



I know it must be so hard not even knowing when he will return. I bet you miss the company too.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I finally made if from the west coast to the east coast on the Pony Express, however, I was only able to deliver 3 out of the 100 envelopes of mail. I'm usually not one for computer games, but I had fun trying to figure this one out. Going through the lassos was the hardest part for me. Anyone get more mail delivered that 3?



The Pony Express route goes right by my place, yet you did not stop and visit. *cries*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortadise said:


> I agree. I don't like the wind much either. However. Being on the coastline or beach I don't mind it. Just kinda goes with setting of a beach. But inland nah it needs to go away. That and I'm always lighting bonfires at the tortoise ranch and wind doesn't help with that either.
> View attachment 125883


Hello, Kelly.
We don't see you here too often.
Are you standing in for Jaizei, who seems to have vanished?
You are most welcome, but moderators make me nervous.
Guilty conscience .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moderators always seem to come in threes.
Like catastrophes.
And are soon gone again like the wind of which you speak.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortadise said:


> I agree. I don't like the wind much either. However. Being on the coastline or beach I don't mind it. Just kinda goes with setting of a beach. But inland nah it needs to go away. That and I'm always lighting bonfires at the tortoise ranch and wind doesn't help with that either.
> View attachment 125883



Oh, man...I NEVER burn scrap lumber. I have a great big supply of it out behind my property. It comes in real handy when building new pens. My tortoise partner, Will, makes fun of me and my re-purposed lumber, but it's cheap and it works (well, except for the Aldabran pen. SO has learned the fence isn't very strong, and he tests it every so often).


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, man...I NEVER burn scrap lumber. I have a great big supply of it out behind my property. It comes in real handy when building new pens. My tortoise partner, Will, makes fun of me and my re-purposed lumber, but it's cheap and it works (well, except for the Aldabran pen. SO has learned the fence isn't very strong, and he tests it every so often).



Yeah , we've seen that pile


----------



## Momof4

@ yvonneG you're playing a video game? I haven't heard of this one! 
Pony Express?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> @ yvonneG you're playing a video game? I haven't heard of this one!
> Pony Express?


Link:
https://www.google.com/logos/2015/ponyexpress/ponyexpress15.html
Here's my score:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Link:
> https://www.google.com/logos/2015/ponyexpress/ponyexpress15.html
> Here's my score:
> View attachment 125897


Hi Abdulla.
How are you?
You've been very quiet recently. Missed you.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi Abdulla.
> How are you?
> You've been very quiet recently. Missed you.


I'm fine. Spring vacation ended so I'm a little busy. It's Ok. By the way, smashing jokes today!!! 
How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm fine. Spring vacation ended so I'm a little busy. It's Ok. By the way, smashing jokes today!!!
> How are you?


Glad to know you're ok and just busy.
I never did the jokes, it was wifey. (maybe).
I'm good, bit of a problem with the electric company this am. Half-fixed it, but at 3.30pm they go home and refuse to discuss further.
Will sort tomorrow.


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Is it harder or more expensive to get home owners insurance in tornado alley?
> 
> Some people around here get declined because we live in a fire zone.


I would imagine it's much higher or separate insurance similar to flood insurance but I don't know.


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> I would imagine it's much higher or separate insurance similar to flood insurance but I don't know.


Hey tortdad!!!! How are you today? What are you up to?


----------



## tortadise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Kelly.
> We don't see you here too often.
> Are you standing in for Jaizei, who seems to have vanished?
> You are most welcome, but moderators make me nervous.
> Guilty conscience .


Hah. Every so often I'll come in here.


----------



## tortadise

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, man...I NEVER burn scrap lumber. I have a great big supply of it out behind my property. It comes in real handy when building new pens. My tortoise partner, Will, makes fun of me and my re-purposed lumber, but it's cheap and it works (well, except for the Aldabran pen. SO has learned the fence isn't very strong, and he tests it every so often).


Hehe yeah my mom does the same, she repurposes everything. But most of that stuff was trash wood. If you ever see me with my nail guns then many years later see those boards being demoed you'd understand. I put about a thousand nails in everything. I like how the nail gun sounds mainly. Ha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortadise said:


> Hah. Every so often I'll come in here.


Good, I would love to know your opinion on cheese, wifey and the colour of the universe.
It's fun here.


----------



## Momof4

Some of you are not on the garden thread so I wanted to share the Dwarf mulberry I got today!! 
I'm so excited!! My torts better like it. They have a huge grapevine in their enclosure and won't touch it. Last year they did.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Thanks for sharing.
Hope the torts like it, but it looks fine enough if they don't.
If they like it too much it might not last long!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> @ yvonneG you're playing a video game? I haven't heard of this one!
> Pony Express?



It's on the Google home page. Lots of fun. Today is the Pony Express's birthday.


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> Link:
> https://www.google.com/logos/2015/ponyexpress/ponyexpress15.html
> Here's my score:
> View attachment 125897



Braggart! Best I was able to do was 3 out of 100.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Braggart! Best I was able to do was 3 out of 100.


I am too scared to even try.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortadise said:


> Hehe yeah my mom does the same, she repurposes everything. But most of that stuff was trash wood. If you ever see me with my nail guns then many years later see those boards being demoed you'd understand. I put about a thousand nails in everything. I like how the nail gun sounds mainly. Ha



It takes me a very long time, but I remove all the nails and staples and stack up the lumber according to size.


----------



## tortadise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, I would love to know your opinion on cheese, wifey and the colour of the universe.
> It's fun here.


Cheese is fantastic. Don't have time effort or desire for a wife, the universe. Well that depends on what respective color in reference to. See humans visual perception can vary a great deal from let's say a snake. Or even a bird. But from the gaseous matter through our atmosphere in north Texas I have seen it mostly dark in the evening. In west Texas I have seen it green, purple, and even yellow. South Texas up the horizon bleeds a hue of violet crested over the mountains in big bend. In British Columbia it's quite impressive to blue, white, and greenish cascades of mist. In Costa Rica I saw a lunar eclipse while a leatherback was laying her eggs. Now that was a site that almost brings tears to my eyes in memory. Something so beautiful being processed in my site as the sun was rising and moon was setting and just at the horizon where the earth seems to look flat was two circles one dark and one light and as they past each other for a moment it was pitch black then the light began to descent into the sky and walla the eggs were deposited in a matter of this time. Time does not exist beyond humans way of life, nor is it utilized in nature. So it's almost as if the perfect setting just at that moment it needed to happens anyways. Yeah. Haha


----------



## tortadise

Yvonne G said:


> It takes me a very long time, but I remove all the nails and staples and stack up the lumber according to size.


It is indeed worth it. Sometimes it's fun removing the nails. It's like a chore with angry reward.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortadise said:


> Cheese is fantastic. Don't have time effort or desire for a wife, the universe. Well that depends on what respective color in reference to. See humans visual perception can vary a great deal from let's say a snake. Or even a bird. But from the gaseous matter through our atmosphere in north Texas I have seen it mostly dark in the evening. In west Texas I have seen it green, purple, and even yellow. South Texas up the horizon bleeds a hue of violet crested over the mountains in big bend. In British Columbia it's quite impressive to blue, white, and greenish cascades of mist. In Costa Rica I saw a lunar eclipse while a leatherback was laying her eggs. Now that was a site that almost brings tears to my eyes in memory. Something so beautiful being processed in my site as the sun was rising and moon was setting and just at the horizon where the earth seems to look flat was two circles one dark and one light and as they past each other for a moment it was pitch black then the light began to descent into the sky and walla the eggs were deposited in a matter of this time. Time does not exist beyond humans way of life, nor is it utilized in nature. So it's almost as if the perfect setting just at that moment it needed to happens anyways. Yeah. Haha


Beautiful.
But science has just decided the universe is beige.
Not so romantic.
I was the same re a wifey 'til I was 35, too much to do, too little time. Then I met wifey and got married. Someone to share the experiences like those you describe. Best thing I ever did.
Cheese is the bestest thing other than Tidgy and wifey though.


----------



## Momof4

I love when I get a "your order has been shipped!" 
This time seeds from Tyler! 

Still waiting for our personal/corporate taxes so I can mail them off! We may need a new tax adviser!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I love when I get a "your order has been shipped!"
> This time seeds from Tyler!
> 
> Still waiting for our personal/corporate taxes so I can mail them off! We may need a new tax adviser!


Tidgy volunteers.
She has very reasonable rates.


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> I love when I get a "your order has been shipped!"
> This time seeds from Tyler!
> 
> Still waiting for our personal/corporate taxes so I can mail them off! We may need a new tax adviser!


We love the herbal Hay here.


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> We love the herbal Hay here.


 Is that what you kids are calling it nowadays??? I hear "herbal hay" is now legal in a few states and Washington DC.


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> We love the herbal Hay here.


Elsa WILL NOT eat the herbal hay- even mixed with mazuri!!!!


----------



## leigti

Moozillion said:


> Elsa WILL NOT eat the herbal hay- even mixed with mazuri!!!!


My tortoise won't eat it unless I soak it first.


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> Elsa WILL NOT eat the herbal hay- even mixed with mazuri!!!!


Really? My kids love it. I just have to sprinkle it on their food. If I don't and I put their plate in their enclosure, they look at me like "excuse Human, you forgot something!"


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Is that what you kids are calling it nowadays??? I hear "herbal hay" is now legal in a few states and Washington DC.


No kidding I wonder sometimes in my house


----------



## Donna/Turbo

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152989483733145





Another alligator going for a stroll. I have never tried to attach a link to a page. Let me know if it works.


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> No kidding I wonder sometimes in my house


Hey, AZtortMom, please check your messages- I sent you a pm!


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> We love the herbal Hay here.



I didn't order any. Would it be ok for RF?


----------



## Momof4

I would freak!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Donna/Turbo said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152989483733145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another alligator going for a stroll. I have never tried to attach a link to a page. Let me know if it works.



Oh lordy! I'd be afraid to wander outside at night. Thank goodness they don't live here. And right near the McDonalds!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Some septuagenarian bloke in Australia was out playing a round of golf yesterday when he knocked the ball into a water feature.
He waded in to retrieve it and was savaged by a croc!
Who puts crocodiles on golf links?
I suppose it just ambled on in there by mistake.
Or it's a keen golfer.
Btw, the old chap will be ok. Not too badly mauled.


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> Hey, AZtortMom, please check your messages- I sent you a pm!


Replyed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night, good night!
Parting is such sweet sorrow,
that I shall say good night till it be morrow.

O,r i'm sorry, but I've gotta sleep now.
C u in the morning.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good night, good night!
> Parting is such sweet sorrow,
> that I shall say good night till it be morrow.
> 
> O,r i'm sorry, but I've gotta sleep now.
> C u in the morning.


Good night Sir! I'm off to bed too  2am comes way too soon


----------



## Jacqui

*peaks around*


----------



## mike taylor

Its 10:00 pm and I just got home to find my son ate my dinner . Thats how it goes off to sonic to buy food .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Its 10:00 pm and I just got home to find my son ate my dinner . Thats how it goes off to sonic to buy food .



He wanted to give you a reason to get the fresh stuff.


----------



## mike taylor

Sucks!


----------



## mike taylor

You know teenagers don't care about nobody but themselves.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> You know teenagers don't care about nobody but themselves.


thats not true!


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats not true!


You're the poster child!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Yvonne G said:


> Oh lordy! I'd be afraid to wander outside at night. Thank goodness they don't live here. And right near the McDonalds!!!



Alligator like junk food now and then.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

mike taylor said:


> You're the poster child![/QUOTE
> 
> Haajahjaja Yea right!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

I can't sleep. Need to get up at 5 for work but can't sleep at all.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Ok I gave up on sleeping today. I am just going to work. If I go in now I will be done by 2 and I am off the next 2 days. Yippy!!!


----------



## leigti

Donna/Turbo said:


> Ok I gave up on sleeping today. I am just going to work. If I go in now I will be done by 2 and I am off the next 2 days. Yippy!!!


That sounds like a plan. I can't sleep either but I can't start my day early. I guess I will just be exhausted by noon tomorrow, oh well.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning tort peeps


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning campers.
HI De HI!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning guys


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Its 10:00 pm and I just got home to find my son ate my dinner . Thats how it goes off to sonic to buy food .



I hear you brother. 2 days ago I came home after a 14hr day and asked where my dinner was and was told they all ate left overs. I asked again where mine was and was told by the old lady there was no more and to eat cereal. I work 12hrs a day so she can be a stay at home mom and she can't make me dinner???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I hear you brother. 2 days ago I came home after a 14hr day and asked where my dinner was and was told they all ate left overs. I asked again where mine was and was told by the old lady there was no more and to eat cereal. I work 12hrs a day so she can be a stay at home mom and she can't make me dinner???


Stay at home _mom _not stay at home wifey.
You need to renegotiate your contract.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cereal after work?
Bleuch! And just not cricket.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Stay at home _mom _not stay at home wifey.
> You need to renegotiate your contract.


 Yeah that's the problem. She doesn't want the stay at home wife part. She wants me to come home and help her cook and clean. I help some but there's no way I'm I'm doing all the working and still 1/2 the house work like she wants. Call me old fashioned or a male pig but that's just how I feel.


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> I hear you brother. 2 days ago I came home after a 14hr day and asked where my dinner was and was told they all ate left overs. I asked again where mine was and was told by the old lady there was no more and to eat cereal. I work 12hrs a day so she can be a stay at home mom and she can't make me dinner???


That is so wrong.  Seriously.


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> Yeah that's the problem. She doesn't want the stay at home wife part. She wants me to come home and help her cook and clean. I help some but there's no way I'm I'm doing all the working and still 1/2 the house work like she wants. Call me old fashioned or a male pig but that's just how I feel.


In my view, you're not old fashioned and not a male pig- fair is fair. Sounds like you're getting the short end of the stick.


----------



## Momof4

I'm with you guys. I stay home too and I always have dinner for my husband. He works hard and the last thing he wants to do is cook and clean. We have pink jobs and blue jobs. I don't dig ditches, fix sprinklers, get dead rabbits out of the pool, trim trees etc. 
Yes, I help with those things or at least hang out with him while it takes 3 hours to fix pvc pipes. And yes he will helps around the house when needed, run the kids to sports if I need help but it's a balance. So no I don't think it's old fashioned at all! Most of my friends are in the same boat if they stay home. 

How was your burger @mike taylor?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Yeah that's the problem. She doesn't want the stay at home wife part. She wants me to come home and help her cook and clean. I help some but there's no way I'm I'm doing all the working and still 1/2 the house work like she wants. Call me old fashioned or a male pig but that's just how I feel.


Not old fashioned or piggy at all.
If she wants old-fashioned, that's ALL the housework etc.
If you do 12 hour shifts then it's only reasonable to come home to a nice cooked dinner, even if she's only cooked the cornflakes.
It's good to help with the housework, but not 50%, that's plain unfair.
I'm into equality, if she were doing the 12 hour shifts, then you should do the housework, that's how it works these days (though not here). 
If she wants 50/50 she needs to work 12 hour shifts too.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Or you could get the servants to do it.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or you could get the servants to do it.


THAT'S the best solution yet!!!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Can I have a servant also, please! Home for lunch. 2 more hours when I go back. Then 2 days off. I can't wait.


----------



## Momof4

Donna/Turbo said:


> Can I have a servant also, please! Home for lunch. 2 more hours when I go back. Then 2 days off. I can't wait.



What is your occupation?


----------



## Momof4

Good morning @CowboyKen!!


----------



## juli11

New season starts


----------



## Momof4

We are thinking about getting a faux leather couch because our sofa as started to smell like dog! Yuck! 

Those of you with leather sofas, how do they hold up to dog scratches? 
I have a lab and a medium size mutt.


----------



## Heather H

tortdad said:


> Yeah that's the problem. She doesn't want the stay at home wife part. She wants me to come home and help her cook and clean. I help some but there's no way I'm I'm doing all the working and still 1/2 the house work like she wants. Call me old fashioned or a male pig but that's just how I feel.


Im a stay at home mom. 99.9% of the time I have dinner made when the boys dads get home. I make at least two dinners because of health issues, diet restrictions....... I don't think you are a pig. . I do need help with some of the chores. But I have also been called old fashioned. I refuse to do yard work  That's the mans job  . How old are your kids? Do they go to school?


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> I'm with you guys. I stay home too and I always have dinner for my husband. He works hard and the last thing he wants to do is cook and clean. We have pink jobs and blue jobs. I don't dig ditches, fix sprinklers, get dead rabbits out of the pool, trim trees etc.
> Yes, I help with those things or at least hang out with him while it takes 3 hours to fix pvc pipes. And yes he will helps around the house when needed, run the kids to sports if I need help but it's a balance. So no I don't think it's old fashioned at all! Most of my friends are in the same boat if they stay home.
> 
> How was your burger @mike taylor?


It was no crawfish etouffee!


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> We are thinking about getting a faux leather couch because our sofa as started to smell like dog! Yuck!
> 
> Those of you with leather sofas, how do they hold up to dog scratches?
> I have a lab and a medium size mutt.


My bulldog ate my leather couch! So not very well . Seems like dogs like to eat leather . Save some money have your couch steam cleaned.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> It was no crawfish etouffee!



Bummer! I bet she'll save you plate next time!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Good morning @CowboyKen!!


Yup, I briefly stalked…
Morning all.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yup, I briefly stalked…
> Morning all.



Good, just checking in on you!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> We are thinking about getting a faux leather couch because our sofa as started to smell like dog! Yuck!
> 
> Those of you with leather sofas, how do they hold up to dog scratches?
> I have a lab and a medium size mutt.



In my opinion, leather furniture needs to be in a couples only or single person household. the stitching at the seams really can't hold up to all the bouncing and hard knocks that kids and dogs give it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> In my opinion, leather furniture needs to be in a couples only or single person household. the stitching at the seams really can't hold up to all the bouncing and hard knocks that kids and dogs give it.


Some couples give the sofas quite a lot of bouncing too.


----------



## tortadise

mike taylor said:


> It was no crawfish etouffee!


Do you like sweetbreads mike?


----------



## mike taylor

tortadise said:


> Do you like sweetbreads mike?


Well hells yeah!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Me too!


----------



## Jacqui

I do not have my hubby's supper cooked every night... We go out to eat. Lol


----------



## tortdad

Heather H said:


> Im a stay at home mom. 99.9% of the time I have dinner made when the boys dads get home. I make at least two dinners because of health issues, diet restrictions....... I don't think you are a pig. . I do need help with some of the chores. But I have also been called old fashioned. I refuse to do yard work  That's the mans job  . How old are your kids? Do they go to school?



4 kids that still live at home. 1 in high school 1 in middle school and a 2 and 4 year old that don't go to school. She does the yard work only because she "likes" too. I think the real reason is because I said starting this year the 13 year old boy needs to start mowing the lawn, instead of me. He whines if you ask him to do anything... Super lazy. I think she's doing it so he doesn't have too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My dad told me to mow the lawn once, when I was a teenager.
I left bald patches all over it and burned out the Flymo engine.
Never asked me again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When not working, and 70% of the time when working, I make dinner here for well, me and Karen. I like cooking.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My dad told me to mow the lawn once, when I was a teenager.
> I left bald patches all over it and burned out the Flymo engine.
> Never asked me again.



That's funny! A few ago I was mowing with our ride on mower for the first time and I hit a softball sized rock and bent the blades. We still haven't fixed it.


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> 4 kids that still live at home. 1 in high school 1 in middle school and a 2 and 4 year old that don't go to school. She does the yard work only because she "likes" too. I think the real reason is because I said starting this year the 13 year old boy needs to start mowing the lawn, instead of me. He whines if you ask him to do anything... Super lazy. I think she's doing it so he doesn't have too.


Wish my brother did that for me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> That's funny! A few ago I was mowing with our ride on mower for the first time and I hit a softball sized rock and bent the blades. We still haven't fixed it.


Works every time.
When I was dating wifey, back when she was only girlfriendey, I vacuumed the stair carpet at her house. Got a thread of the carpet stuck around a turning part, burned out the motor and wrecked the carpet. Splendid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Wish my brother did that for me


Hey, Austin, how's it going?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hey, Austin, how's it going?


It's going really well!!! How about you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Glad to hear you're good.
Me too.
Just had a lovely couple of quiet hours while wifey was out.
She's back now.
And that's good too.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Momof4 said:


> What is your occupation?



My title is Live Nursery Specialist. I order and receive all plants for Lowe's. Take care of the plant, and decide when to discount the plants. I love my job!!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Yvonne G said:


> In my opinion, leather furniture needs to be in a couples only or single person household. the stitching at the seams really can't hold up to all the bouncing and hard knocks that kids and dogs give it.



That is so funny you say that. I bought this super expensive leather couch and on the end of the couch it has one of those chase lounge looking things. I am sure there is an official name for it. Anyways...the stitching is ripped for about 4 inches. I am so ticked off about it. I tried to fix it but the leather is to thick to get a needle through it.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Totally off the wall question here.....Does anyone have the Samsung 6 phone yet?? If so do you like it. Looking for a new phone. Either the new Samsung or the new Apple.


----------



## smarch

Moozillion said:


> Cats never have gas. That's why we have 3 cats and no dogs!
> Do torts fart, I wonder?


I'm late to this one but have to comment to the subject. My cat gets bad gas, like so bad my sister had to take him out of her room. He's always been gassy, it's the worst when you want to pick him up and be cute and it turns into not cute and stinky


----------



## Donna/Turbo

smarch said:


> I'm late to this one but have to comment to the subject. My cat gets bad gas, like so bad my sister had to take him out of her room. He's always been gassy, it's the worst when you want to pick him up and be cute and it turns into not cute and stinky



That is so funny. Is that the same cat that was real sick a few weeks ago. How is that cat doing?


----------



## Momof4

Donna/Turbo said:


> My title is Live Nursery Specialist. I order and receive all plants for Lowe's. Take care of the plant, and decide when to discount the plants. I love my job!!



How fun! I can see why you would love your job!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> My title is Live Nursery Specialist. I order and receive all plants for Lowe's. Take care of the plant, and decide when to discount the plants. I love my job!!


Sounds great, it really does.
Never discount the plants, they are more cunning than we know.


----------



## Momof4

Donna/Turbo said:


> Totally off the wall question here.....Does anyone have the Samsung 6 phone yet?? If so do you like it. Looking for a new phone. Either the new Samsung or the new Apple.



I love my 6+! I can read the screen and play games without a problem. 
It's big but it only takes a few days to get used to. The camera and video are awesome! The video is so stabilized they come out great.


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> No you are wrong . I was 13 when I did this . I was a skin head full of hate . Till my grandfather helped me out by kicking my ***. My wife helped me out also . I see what is right and wrong . I have had a doctor tell me they can be removed for free . But to me its a remider of my past someone I don't want to be . I know you guys will not understand . But if not for my mistakes I wouldn't be the person I am today .


 I know exactly what you mean but for me it's not tattoos, it's literal scars from my past. There's a quote from a song I love that says "the scars remind us that the past is real". That's my logic in these things, it may not be us anymore but it did get us here so it still hold a place in us.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Momof4 said:


> I love my 6+! I can read the screen and play games without a problem.
> It's big but it only takes a few days to get used to. The camera and video are awesome! The video is so stabilized they come out great.



Thanks for the info. I went there today and asked about it. I was surprised they wanted 700.00 for it. But I am always so far behind on phone technology that I really want the newest one out this time. I have the Samsung 3 right now and I swear I am going to drive a forklift over it. In fact the battery just died on it again just now. I hate my phone!


----------



## Killerrookie

Killerrookie said:


> It's going really well!!! How about you?


I'm doing great just a little under the weather.


----------



## mike taylor

Donna/Turbo said:


> Thanks for the info. I went there today and asked about it. I was surprised they wanted 700.00 for it. But I am always so far behind on phone technology that I really want the newest one out this time. I have the Samsung 3 right now and I swear I am going to drive a forklift over it. In fact the battery just died on it again just now. I hate my phone!


I have the same phone! Its junk! I hate it also . I just put in an order for a moto x I think it was . Hopefully its better than this p.o.s.


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## Moozillion

smarch said:


> I'm late to this one but have to comment to the subject. My cat gets bad gas, like so bad my sister had to take him out of her room. He's always been gassy, it's the worst when you want to pick him up and be cute and it turns into not cute and stinky


My vet is the one who told me cats don't get gas when I took one of my cats in with a complaint of stinky gas. He said that male cats have anal glands that make an almighty STANK, and that the glands need to be "evacuated" from time to time. Apparently "evacuation" of male cat anal glands is very similar to popping a zit: the vet grips either side of the <ahem> area in question, and squeezes. When It works, this horrendous smelling dark glandular gunk squishes out. He tried to convince me I could do it, but I corrected him in no uncertain terms!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> I have the same phone! Its junk! I hate it also . I just put in an order for a moto x I think it was . Hopefully its better than this p.o.s.


I have the 6+ and I LOVE it. Yes, the screen is big, but I absolutely love all the memory. 
I have had all the other phones and and I came back to Apple about 4 years ago


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> My vet is the one who told me cats don't get gas when I took one of my cats in with a complaint of stinky gas. He said that male cats have anal glands that make an almighty STANK, and that the glands need to be "evacuated" from time to time. Apparently "evacuation" of male cat anal glands is very similar to popping a zit: the vet grips either side of the <ahem> area in question, and squeezes. When It works, this horrendous smelling dark glandular gunk squishes out. He tried to convince me I could do it, but I corrected him in no uncertain terms!!!!


Oh all critters have gas


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I'm doing great just a little under the weather.


I did reply, Austin.
The post immediately under yours.


----------



## smarch

Donna/Turbo said:


> That is so funny. Is that the same cat that was real sick a few weeks ago. How is that cat doing?


Yup, we only have the one cat here, and my one tortoise of course. He's been well, no more events that we've seen since.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My vet is the one who told me cats don't get gas when I took one of my cats in with a complaint of stinky gas. He said that male cats have anal glands that make an almighty STANK, and that the glands need to be "evacuated" from time to time. Apparently "evacuation" of male cat anal glands is very similar to popping a zit: the vet grips either side of the <ahem> area in question, and squeezes. When It works, this horrendous smelling dark glandular gunk squishes out. He tried to convince me I could do it, but I corrected him in no uncertain terms!!!!


Bleuch!!!!!!
That is seriously vile!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Oh all critters have gas


I don't !


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmmm!
This is all blacked out, but I get the picture.


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Oh all critters have gas



Then I guess you could call me a "critter!"


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Then I guess you could call me a "critter!"


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Moozillion said:


> My vet is the one who told me cats don't get gas when I took one of my cats in with a complaint of stinky gas. He said that male cats have anal glands that make an almighty STANK, and that the glands need to be "evacuated" from time to time. Apparently "evacuation" of male cat anal glands is very similar to popping a zit: the vet grips either side of the <ahem> area in question, and squeezes. When It works, this horrendous smelling dark glandular gunk squishes out. He tried to convince me I could do it, but I corrected him in no uncertain terms!!!!



Yes my vet told me the same thing with my 3, 65 pound dogs. You would not believe what it is like to ride home in the car with my black lab after he gets that done. I swear I drive with the window down and my head out the window. People must think I am on drugs. There is no way I am putting the windows up after that!!! That vet is the one on drugs if he thinks anyone is going to actually say "Oh good, I can't wait till his glands are full so I can expel them myself". lol


----------



## Donna/Turbo

smarch said:


> Yup, we only have the one cat here, and my one tortoise of course. He's been well, no more events that we've seen since.
> View attachment 126007



What a sweetie!! I am so glad he is doing good!!


----------



## smarch

Moozillion said:


> My vet is the one who told me cats don't get gas when I took one of my cats in with a complaint of stinky gas. He said that male cats have anal glands that make an almighty STANK, and that the glands need to be "evacuated" from time to time. Apparently "evacuation" of male cat anal glands is very similar to popping a zit: the vet grips either side of the <ahem> area in question, and squeezes. When It works, this horrendous smelling dark glandular gunk squishes out. He tried to convince me I could do it, but I corrected him in no uncertain terms!!!!


Yuck yuck yuck! I know for a fact air comes out of my cats bum, I've heard it and been like face to face with it. It's not often but it's yucky. I don't think I could help with gland stuff like that eww I mean it's satisfying to pop zits and all but something that gross doesn't come out!


----------



## AZtortMom

smarch said:


> Yuck yuck yuck! I know for a fact air comes out of my cats bum, I've heard it and been like face to face with it. It's not often but it's yucky. I don't think I could help with gland stuff like that eww I mean it's satisfying to pop zits and all but something that gross doesn't come out!


I use to have a cat that would scare herself and run off when she farted, it was hilarious


----------



## Donna/Turbo

mike taylor said:


> I have the same phone! Its junk! I hate it also . I just put in an order for a moto x I think it was . Hopefully its better than this p.o.s.



I guess I have to wait till my contract is up. I think I can change in May. I don't think this piece of junk will make it till May. I would almost rather do without anything than use it!! I have kinda been thinking about going back to Apple. My son is going to let me be a signer off of his account, so that will save a bunch of money. He should do that for me since I paid his bill till he was about 25.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

AZtortMom said:


> I use to have a cat that would scare herself and run off when she farted, it was hilarious



Thats a good one!! lol


----------



## smarch

AZtortMom said:


> I use to have a cat that would scare herself and run off when she farted, it was hilarious


After my car uses his litter box sometimes he sprints away, it's a good indicator that you don't want to be around there much longer because of stink. Protein diets=smelly poops, red foot owners can agree I'm sure!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey tells me that silent but deadly still counts.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

I am going on a road trip next month and have no one to take care of Turbo, so I have decided to take him with me. Will he be ok on an 11 hour drive with out his heat lamp or UVB lamp? I thought he could live in a storage bin for 7 days, but it has to be one that will fit in my Mustang. I will bring all his lights with me. I was thinking about using cypress mulch on one side of the bin and timothy hay and sphagnum moss on the other side. Any other ideas would be helpful.


----------



## Moozillion

smarch said:


> After my car uses his litter box sometimes he sprints away, it's a good indicator that you don't want to be around there much longer because of stink. Protein diets=smelly poops, red foot owners can agree I'm sure!


More than one vegetarian friend has told me they can tell someone is a meat-eater by their body odor.


----------



## Momof4

Donna/Turbo said:


> I am going on a road trip next month and have no one to take care of Turbo, so I have decided to take him with me. Will he be ok on an 11 hour drive with out his heat lamp or UVB lamp? I thought he could live in a storage bin for 7 days, but it has to be one that will fit in my Mustang. I will bring all his lights with me. I was thinking about using cypress mulch on one side of the bin and timothy hay and sphagnum moss on the other side. Any other ideas would be helpful.



I'm sure he would survive. Do you have a seat warmer? It seems like if you put him in a smaller bin for the ride and make it dark he would sleep and be less stressed. Sorta like when they are shipped. 
You can buy hand warmers for 1.99. I would cover the whole travel box with substrate because when he poops it will be cleaner. 
Don't you have a friend you could ask? Even take him to their home and use a big bin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> More than one vegetarian friend has told me they can tell someone is a meat-eater by their body odor.


Yeah, my friend Paul, who is a veggie says this.
Still, he smells of turnips.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, my friend Paul, who is a veggie says this.
> Still, he smells of turnips.


And roses?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> And roses?


Compost?


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Hi everyone!! Hope you are all doing extra splendidly!  Miss you guys. I've been super busy for a while now. 

I was working at the library today and saw this. Couldn't help but think of Newt. This here is for you @russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## TuRtLE1924

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Hi everyone!! Hope you are all doing extra splendidly!  Miss you guys. I've been super busy for a while now.
> 
> I was working at the library today and saw this. Couldn't help but think of Newt. This here is for you @russian/sulcata/tortoise
> View attachment 126041


Hope I put his name in correctly... :-/


----------



## AZtortMom

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Hi everyone!! Hope you are all doing extra splendidly!  Miss you guys. I've been super busy for a while now.
> 
> I was working at the library today and saw this. Couldn't help but think of Newt. This here is for you @russian/sulcata/tortoise
> View attachment 126041


Hi there *waves*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Hope I put his name in correctly... :-/


You did.
Very amusing.
But I feel the book would be terrible.


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> We are thinking about getting a faux leather couch because our sofa as started to smell like dog! Yuck!
> 
> Those of you with leather sofas, how do they hold up to dog scratches?
> I have a lab and a medium size mutt.


We stupidly bought a tan leather sectional. Where the dog lays is all scratched. He's about 45 lbs.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You did.
> Very amusing.
> But I feel the book would be terrible.


Lol, I'm sure. Junior fiction living up to its name! I'm sure it's cute tho.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, my friend Paul, who is a veggie says this.
> Still, he smells of turnips.


This isn't exactly the same thing, but your post reminded me of a friend where I used to work. She loved Brussels sprouts, and one day cooked up a bunch of them for her lunch in the kitchen at our clinic. Being her, she got distracted and over cooked them. The entire clinic reeked of over-cooked Brussels sprouts for the rest of the day. At the next clinic staff meeting, the clinic manager formally announced that cooking Brussels sprouts at the clinic was BANNED from then on!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> This isn't exactly the same thing, but your post reminded me of a friend where I used to work. She loved Brussels sprouts, and one day cooked up a bunch of them for her lunch in the kitchen at our clinic. Being her, she got distracted and over cooked them. The entire clinic reeked of over-cooked Brussels sprouts for the rest of the day. At the next clinic staff meeting, the clinic manager formally announced that cooking Brussels sprouts at the clinic was BANNED from then on!


Similar thing happened to me in hospital.
They gave me 3 Brussels with dinner and I complained of the portion size.
The next time we had Brussels, they gave me a mountain of the things and that, plus my meds produced devastating results.
Even though everyone had to wear a surgical mask in my room, they were gagging and gasping, i couldn't get away and was forbidden from opening a window. 
Most distressing.
But didn't put me off sprouts.


----------



## mike taylor

What are these gray tree frogs up to? Haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Dunno, I can't make it out.
Bit dark on my screen.


----------



## mike taylor

Look closer my friend! It's froggy style!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ha ha
Slightly foggy, soggy, doggy, froggies!


----------



## puffy137

Morning all , glad to see my fav. peeps are all present & correct.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning to you as well, most of the good folk have been a-bantering today.


----------



## puffy137

The sky here in the Gulf looks ominous , like rain or dust or something not nice. My friend is sick so no brisk walk in the park , I don't like walking alone I get bored. Yesterday she gave me Nike bracelet that you wear to tell how many steps you've taken & how many cals you've burnt, but as she's unwell I shall have to try it out properly at a later date. Oh good for y'all , we all enjoy a good bantering .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Overcast here too. For next 10 days, bar one when it's gonna have the bare faced cheek to rain and another when it's actually sunny. Hurray!!!


----------



## puffy137

Well our local wise man ,well known here for his famous predictions , has said this year we will be getting dust every other day. Guess the people will all be scurrying to book tickets out of here for the summer, I shall stay with my torts & remain dusty.


----------



## puffy137

My sister in law just got back from a weeks trip to NYC, she took her daughter with her. The daughter is studying dentistry in UK , but she wanted to see NY , the Statue of Liberty & where they filmed 'Friends' .Was that in NY?, I have no idea.


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> We stupidly bought a tan leather sectional. Where the dog lays is all scratched. He's about 45 lbs.



I think we may need to rethink the new sofa


----------



## puffy137

Whatever sofa you decide on make sure you cover it with a thick blanket to stop him scratching it to pieces.


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> We are thinking about getting a faux leather couch because our sofa as started to smell like dog! Yuck!
> 
> Those of you with leather sofas, how do they hold up to dog scratches?
> I have a lab and a medium size mutt.


 I had one of those faux sofas once, never again. It didn't last very long and the leather was very thin. I now have very nice quality leather couches with top grain leather. The kids jump all over it and it and the stitching hold up just fine. If my dog was aloud on the couch I'm such he would scratch it all up. The best part about leather vs cloth is that it cleans up so nice. The kids spill and it just wipes up. I tell anyone with kids to get leather but I think the dog would mess it up.


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> I think we may need to rethink the new sofa


Can you give your dog his own chair? I know that sounds stupid at first but if he has his own he may be less likely to go to yours. Unless of course you leave the house and then he's going to be up there in a second  I personally have never seen my dog on the couch. But there sure seems to be a lot of black dog hair on that couch. I always hear a distinctive soap as I unlock the door and she standing there wagging her tail looking very innocent. But maybe your dog is a more behaved than mine is.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I had one of those faux sofas once, never again. It didn't last very long and the leather was very thin. I now have very nice quality leather couches with top grain leather. The kids jump all over it and it and the stitching hold up just fine. If my dog was aloud on the couch I'm such he would scratch it all up. The best part about leather vs cloth is that it cleans up so nice. The kids spill and it just wipes up. I tell anyone with kids to get leather but I think the dog would mess it up.



Thanks for your input! It's time for a new sofa anyways, so we have some decsions to make. I love having the dogs on the sofa with us so maybe a pet friendly fabic is in order. 
I should do a better job keeping a blanket down, but everytime I try the kids grab it while watching tv.


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> I had one of those faux sofas once, never again. It didn't last very long and the leather was very thin. I now have very nice quality leather couches with top grain leather. The kids jump all over it and it and the stitching hold up just fine. If my dog was aloud on the couch I'm such he would scratch it all up. The best part about leather vs cloth is that it cleans up so nice. The kids spill and it just wipes up. I tell anyone with kids to get leather but I think the dog would mess it up.


Some friends of mine have several cats. They are experienced cat-owners and well aware of how cats LOVE to claw furniture. They paid a furniture refinisher to attach carpeting to the back and sides of their couch! The carpet has a short pile and is exactly the same color of the couch, so you'd never know the couch was partly covered in carpet unless someone told you! The cats all scratch happily away on the sofa but do no damage to the actual furniture!


----------



## puffy137

Moozillion said:


> Some friends of mine have several cats. They are experienced cat-owners and well aware of how cats LOVE to claw furniture. They paid a furniture refinisher to attach carpeting to the back and sides of their couch! The carpet has a short pile and is exactly the same color of the couch, so you'd never know the couch was partly covered in carpet unless someone told you! The cats all scratch happily away on the sofa but do no damage to the actual furniture!


Wow more great common sense ideas from a fantastic lady! now cat lovers the world over can purchase new sofas without tears.


----------



## Momof4

leigti said:


> Can you give your dog his own chair? I know that sounds stupid at first but if he has his own he may be less likely to go to yours. Unless of course you leave the house and then he's going to be up there in a second  I personally have never seen my dog on the couch. But there sure seems to be a lot of black dog hair on that couch. I always hear a distinctive soap as I unlock the door and she standing there wagging her tail looking very innocent. But maybe your dog is a more behaved than mine is.



Oh, they have their own chairs in our front room! i'm to nice and don't kick them out. I don't even know how my 125# lab fits in it!! My dogs rule the house! That's why we don't entertain much. They do sleep most of the day or outside when I'm messing with the torts but when company comes they will eat any food that is on the counter or a plate on a table! They have mellowed a bit though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy dominates our sofa in the evenings.
Well, just for an hour.
She's allowed up for one hour before bed and loves to clamber about.
But she doesn't split anything or leave any hairs!


----------



## leigti

My dog scared me so bad on Sunday. She is 13 years old, has a lot of arthritis and is declining. When I called her she didn't come so I walked around the backyard and checked all her usual places but she wasn't there. When I walked around the corner of the shed she was laying there on the ground not moving. I stood there and called her name and still no response. I think my heart just stopped. When I reached down to pick her up there was still no response for a few seconds. And just about the time I was ready to break down in hysterics she responded. I think I aged five years. She was fine after that. I do hope that when it's her time she just goes quietly in her sleep but dammit I don't want it to be now.


----------



## Momof4

leigti said:


> My dog scared me so bad on Sunday. She is 13 years old, has a lot of arthritis and is declining. When I called her she didn't come so I walked around the backyard and checked all her usual places but she wasn't there. When I walked around the corner of the shed she was laying there on the ground not moving. I stood there and called her name and still no response. I think my heart just stopped. When I reached down to pick her up there was still no response for a few seconds. And just about the time I was ready to break down in hysterics she responded. I think I aged five years. She was fine after that. I do hope that when it's her time she just goes quietly in her sleep but dammit I don't want it to be now.



Awww, you poor thing! I can see how you could of aged 5yrs! 
Maybe she was dreaming in a deep sleep. 
Did you tell her not to scare you like that again?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's so hard losing a loved family pet, really, really tough.
Hope you have many, many more precious times together.


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> Awww, you poor thing! I can see how you could of aged 5yrs!
> Maybe she was dreaming in a deep sleep.
> Did you tell her not to scare you like that again?


I sure did! She doesn't hear when she sleeping now. Her hearing is getting worse, and it is more than just selective.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night is to see the dreams and day is to make them true.
So it's good to sleep now and see the dreams.
Good night, sweet people.


----------



## Momof4

leigti said:


> I sure did! She doesn't hear when she sleeping now. Her hearing is getting worse, and it is more than just selective.



I'm sure your treasuring your time with her.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night is to see the dreams and day is to make them true.
> So it's good to sleep now and see the dreams.
> Good night, sweet people.



Good night!! Are you outta here???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good night!! Are you outta here???
> View attachment 126068


yeah, gone. It's 6.30am here, must get my beauty sleep, I certainly need it. 
Lovely photo! They can climb, can't they,
Tidgy is a devil at it!
See you all later.
Nighty-night.


----------



## Momof4

My sleep meds are kicking in and I won't have control over the words I type!!! Sleep well peeps!!


----------



## leigti

Good night.


----------



## taza

Donna/Turbo said:


> My title is Live Nursery Specialist. I order and receive all plants for Lowe's. Take care of the plant, and decide when to discount the plants. I love my job!!


Hey thats cool, I used to work at Lowe's in Ottawa Canada. I started everyday at 5:30 am to water the plants, I loved it.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

puffy137 said:


> The sky here in the Gulf looks ominous , like rain or dust or something not nice. My friend is sick so no brisk walk in the park , I don't like walking alone I get bored. Yesterday she gave me Nike bracelet that you wear to tell how many steps you've taken & how many cals you've burnt, but as she's unwell I shall have to try it out properly at a later date. Oh good for y'all , we all enjoy a good bantering .


I love my fit bit. I do about 23000 steps a day.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

taza said:


> Hey thats cool, I used to work at Lowe's in Ottawa Canada. I started everyday at 5:30 am to water the plants, I loved it.


We need a water person. You would love Florida.


----------



## tortdad

Donna/Turbo said:


> We need a water person. You would love Florida.



No offense but I'll never shop Lowe's again. I've been in construction almost 20 years and when I needed a second job I applied there (for just a regular spot) and was told I was not experienced enough to work there. What! I told them I shop there as a Pro all the time and would be able to answer just about any question a customer could come up, that as a project manager I sell customers multimillion dollar buildings and was told to go away. I walked across the street to Home Depot and was hired on the spot. Now I do all my personal and professional shopping there. Still to this day I get asked to "come back" every time I walk in that store. I get offended just driving by Lowe's and seeing that Blue sign. Team orange, lol


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning peeps


----------



## Donna/Turbo

tortdad said:


> No offense but I'll never shop Lowe's again. I've been in construction almost 20 years and when I needed a second job I applied there (for just a regular spot) and was told I was not experienced enough to work there. What! I told them I shop there as a Pro all the time and would be able to answer just about any question a customer could come up, that as a project manager I sell customers multimillion dollar buildings and was told to go away. I walked across the street to Home Depot and was hired on the spot. Now I do all my personal and professional shopping there. Still to this day I get asked to "come back" every time I walk in that store. I get offended just driving by Lowe's and seeing that Blue sign. Team orange, lol



I have heard stories like that before. Chances are that HR person and/or store manager is not even there anymore. It is sad how just a couple of bad employees can turn a customer off for life. I have been there for 10 1/2 years, so I have seen a lot. It really is a great company with unbelievable benefits. I have a sister in law and a nephew that work for Home Depot, and my son works for Makita Power tools which is exclusive to Home Depot. They all love their jobs also. That is why I know it's who is running the store that makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

I just came from the dentist. I had a couple of old silver filling replaced. The whole side of my face is num. This is not a good way to start my day off. Ugg


----------



## smarch

Mornin everyone


----------



## tortdad

Donna/Turbo said:


> I just came from the dentist. I had a couple of old silver filling replaced. The whole side of my face is num. This is not a good way to start my day off. Ugg



Stay away from hot coffee right now. You'll just burn yourself and feel it later. Don't ask me how I know this, lol


----------



## Moozillion

leigti said:


> I sure did! She doesn't hear when she sleeping now. Her hearing is getting worse, and it is more than just selective.


I was just going to suggest she could be hard of hearing... Glad she is okay!


----------



## smarch

When vendors bring in dounuts!


----------



## smarch

... When you eat 2 donuts and it feels like you ate a rock....


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> What are these gray tree frogs up to? Haha
> 
> View attachment 126056



A little in-the-dark hanky panky??


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Morning peeps



Good morning!! 

It's very windy today and it should hit close to 90! We have red flag warning. 

Today is my last "eat lunch with your 5th grader." I swear he was just in preschool!


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> ... When you eat 2 donuts and it feels like you ate a rock....




I thought we already had this conversation a few months ago young lady?!?! 

No Donuts!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, folks.
The weatherman was wrong!
It's a beautiful sunny day here.
Tidgy's outside, wifey's happy and all's well with the world!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, folks.
> The weatherman was wrong!!


I prefer the title, “Weatherguesser"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I prefer the title, “Weatherguesser"


Yeah, I studied climatology for one year at university and it's bonkers.
There are just too many variables and you end up sliding into chaos theory, which is fascinating, but not very practical.
Best to go outside and look up at the sky.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Best to go outside and look up at the sky.



That's just cheating


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> That's just cheating


Even more so when I send somebody else out to look up at the sky


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> I thought we already had this conversation a few months ago young lady?!?!
> 
> No Donuts!!!


Yes and I've learned the lesson, but always forget when there's treats in front of me... Until right after. Sadly I'll probably always make the mistake.


----------



## AZtortMom

Donna/Turbo said:


> I have heard stories like that before. Chances are that HR person and/or store manager is not even there anymore. It is sad how just a couple of bad employees can turn a customer off for life. I have been there for 10 1/2 years, so I have seen a lot. It really is a great company with unbelievable benefits. I have a sister in law and a nephew that work for Home Depot, and my son works for Makita Power tools which is exclusive to Home Depot. They all love their jobs also. That is why I know it's who is running the store that makes all the difference in the world.


I'm a huge fan of Home Depot as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## puffy137

Thats brilliant , what a great stone theory.


----------



## tortadise

AaaaaaaaHA. Remember how I said it was hard snapping a photo of the non tortoise creatures in the greenhouse, specifically the anoles. Finally caught a photo of him. He likes hanging out in the majesty palms inThe radiated enclosure.
Never supplemented any food for these guys. They enjoy eating the spiders. The torts get the bugs on the ground.

Super like green.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortadise said:


> AaaaaaaaHA. Remember how I said it was hard snapping a photo of the non tortoise creatures in the greenhouse, specifically the anoles. Finally caught a photo of him. He likes hanging out in the majesty palms inThe radiated enclosure.
> Never supplemented any food for these guys. They enjoy eating the spiders. The torts get the bugs on the ground.
> 
> Super like green.
> View attachment 126132


What a pretty little thing.


----------



## puffy137

After the egg laying session yesterday , Cesar is shadowing Dana , after being in the birthing chamber with her . He seems to have a newly found respect for the lady, gazing at her with hadmiration & haw (Dickens ) I have decided to roll a large stone at the entrance to the cave , its like a sealed tomb now till its time for the babies to break ground in roughly 3 months time .


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Yes and I've learned the lesson, but always forget when there's treats in front of me... Until right after. Sadly I'll probably always make the mistake.



I do the same thing with chocolate chip cookies and brownies! I get acid reflux every time!!! But who can resist it when it just comes out of the oven!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, folks.
> The weatherman was wrong!
> It's a beautiful sunny day here.
> Tidgy's outside, wifey's happy and all's well with the world!



The only profession you can earn 6 figures and be wrong everyday!!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Momof4 said:


> I do the same thing with chocolate chip cookies and brownies! I get acid reflux every time!!! But who can resist it when it just comes out of the oven!


Wow Chocolate Chip Cookies and Brownies sound wonderful right now. I want to spend the entire day sitting on the couch eating cookies and ben and jerry ice-cream!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorta up Newts ally here;
In google earth, if you search giglio island, Italy, on the inland side of the island you can see that cruise ship that went a ground. Kind of sick and cool at the same time...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sorta up Newts ally here;
> In google earth, if you search giglio island, Italy, on the inland side of the island you can see that cruise ship that went a ground. Kind of sick and cool at the same time...


For those of you who are too lazy to look it up on Google Maps:


----------



## puffy137

They managed to retrieve all the bodies except one of a young Indian waiter , who had been seen earlier in the incident helping other people to safety.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> They managed to retrieve all the bodies except one of a young Indian waiter , who had been seen earlier in the incident helping other people to safety.


I hope that young man is remembered in a fitting manner.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

AbdullaAli said:


> For those of you who are too lazy to look it up on Google Maps:
> View attachment 126136



Thank you. I went to Google Earth and it wanted me to download something so I exited. I was hoping you would post it!!


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hope that young man is remembered in a fitting manner.


One can only hope.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Donna/Turbo said:


> Thank you. I went to Google Earth and it wanted me to download something so I exited. I was hoping you would post it!!


If you want to check it online do this:
1-Use this link.

https://www.google.ae/maps/place/Is...1s0x13283e0590d05751:0x2f44d16a1f5400dd?hl=en

2-Change it to satellite mode. 


3-Then zoom in on this part:



4- Hopefully, you'll see the ship.



It's a lot cooler when you look at it through Google Maps. It looks better and you can zoom in more.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Ok going to the grocery store. I never cook since it is just for me. Turbo doesn't like my cooking. I want to make some sort of Casserole. I am sure I will be eating it for the next week, so it better be really good!! haha


----------



## Abdulla6169

Donna/Turbo said:


> Ok going to the grocery store. I never cook since it is just for me. Turbo doesn't like my cooking. I want to make some sort of Casserole. I am sure I will be eating it for the next week, so it better be really good!! haha


Have a nice day and see you soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> Ok going to the grocery store. I never cook since it is just for me. Turbo doesn't like my cooking. I want to make some sort of Casserole. I am sure I will be eating it for the next week, so it better be really good!! haha


Could you get me a coupla pints of milk while you're there?


----------



## puffy137

The captain of the Costa Concordia has been charged & given 16 years in jail , which he might not serve seeing how long appeals last etc in Italy. The waiter Russel Robello has apparently been found at last.


----------



## puffy137

Donna/Turbo said:


> Ok going to the grocery store. I never cook since it is just for me. Turbo doesn't like my cooking. I want to make some sort of Casserole. I am sure I will be eating it for the next week, so it better be really good!! haha


If I lived alone I should live exclusively on Rice Krispies , & Cadbury's chocolate. Oh & maybe the odd banana.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What sort of odd bananas? 
What's wrong with the usual ones?


----------



## puffy137




----------



## puffy137

I'm wrestling with Our Mutual Friend (Dickens) these days , as I wait for The Girl Who kicked a Hornets Nest to be delivered . ( some glitch on kindle ) I've enjoyed lots of Dickens lately , but Our Mutual Friend tends to be in parts very hard going , you feel like nudging the old boy in the ribs & saying , ' Oh Mr Dickens you do run on ! '


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

He does, a bit in this one, a later work and he was struggling to find stuff to fill his word count for each part of the serial's publication. It shows.
Critics rave about it's complexity and maturity, ok, but it's rather dull to actually read.
The public at the time thought so too. It sold badly.
Not my favourite Dickens by a long chalk.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Could you get me a coupla pints of milk while you're there?


I got your milk. Now what?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> I got your milk. Now what?


Make me some coffee, woman!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And iron this shirt!!


----------



## puffy137

I'm not a womans libber . I think if a man wants to slave away from morning till night to provide for me , I can't see the point in objecting . So yes I will maake coffee , iron a shirt or stroke the old ego . ( Actually I'm a liar I have staff to do that ) But Men need to know they are needed & they have to know their place . Its to Serve US !!!!!


----------



## obi_obi

Yeah leek and potato soup!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

obi_obi said:


> Yeah leek and potato soup!


Hi there, again.
Love leek and potato soup.
Welcome to the friendly madness of Pretend Chat.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i hate school!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sorta up Newts ally here;
> In google earth, if you search giglio island, Italy, on the inland side of the island you can see that cruise ship that went a ground. Kind of sick and cool at the same time...



Wow! You're right, it is sick and cool at the same time! Kinda eerie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate school!


You're just saying that.
I think you love it really.
Bet you're a swot.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're just saying that.
> I think you love it really.
> Bet you're a swot.


nooooo!!!! i hate school and all the evil teachers!


----------



## Momof4

Just had lunch with my 5th grader!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 126155



He is adorable!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Donna/Turbo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Make me some coffee, woman!


The coffee is getting cold where the hell are you boy!!


----------



## puffy137

When we complained about school , we were told ' This is the best time of your life ,' Now those days are long gone I'm inclined to agree. Bernard Shaw said ,' Youth is wasted on the young .'


----------



## Donna/Turbo

This is driving me crazy. Can anyone identify this plant?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> nooooo!!!! i hate school and all the evil teachers!


I'm an English teacher sometimes and I'm not e.....
yeah, you're right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> The coffee is getting cold where the hell are you boy!!


Might be a while yet.
We've got a microwave haven't we?
Be patient, girl.
Very.


----------



## puffy137

Donna/Turbo said:


> This is driving me crazy. Can anyone identify this plant?
> View attachment 126173
> View attachment 126174


looks like an orchid growing amongst hosta leaves


----------



## puffy137

Ken , how are you doing these days ? Everything going along smoothly I hope !


----------



## Donna/Turbo

puffy137 said:


> looks like an orchid growing amongst hosta leaves



Exactly...I want to buy more of them, but no one can figure it out. I have everyone trying to identify it. I have 2 of them and they flower all the time.


----------



## puffy137

Donna/Turbo said:


> Exactly...I want to buy more of them, but no one can figure it out. I have everyone trying to identify it. I have 2 of them and they flower all the time.


How do you manage to keep the leaves so glossy ?.If they were mine they would quickly get covered in dust.


----------



## Moozillion

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 126155


That's a cute selfie, Nick!!! (Jk!  )


----------



## obi_obi

This is my tortoise Obi if the image has attached


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

puffy137 said:


> Ken , how are you doing these days ? Everything going along smoothly I hope !


Depends on ones definition of smoothly. I try to chant to myself something of and alternative of a phrase of yours, “hate the act not the actor". But the course has been set as it were.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

puffy137 said:


> How do you manage to keep the leaves so glossy ?.If they were mine they would quickly get covered in dust.


It is outside with all my Tropicals. Under a Elephant Ear. I guess the rain keeps it clean.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

I FOUND IT!!! It is called an Amazon Lily. It is not a Orchid or a Hosta. I am so happy I found it!!!


----------



## puffy137

Donna/Turbo said:


> I FOUND IT!!! It is called an Amazon Lily. It is not a Orchid or a Hosta. I am so happy I found it!!!


Well Done Lady Sherlock . It will put your mind at rest now , it always niggles me when I can't find the name of something.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

puffy137 said:


> Well Done Lady Sherlock . It will put your mind at rest now , it always niggles me when I can't find the name of something.



I like that nick name...little known fact about me that no one knows is that last year I graduated from the police academy along side with my son.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

obi_obi said:


> This is my tortoise Obi if the image has attached
> View attachment 126178


Yeah, it came out fine.
Obi is lovely.
May we ask your name and locality?
Speak to you when you get back to your laptop in the morning.
Depending on our co-ordination of time zones.
I'm Adam, BTW


----------



## puffy137

Donna/Turbo said:


> I like that nick name...little known fact about me that no one knows is that last year I graduated from the police academy along side with my son.


Well Congratualtions how lovely . My cousin is a retired British bobby , her husband a retired detective inspector . Another of my cousins was one of the first police women in my town.
Oh I forgot , I was a school prefect , lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> I like that nick name...little known fact about me that no one knows is that last year I graduated from the police academy along side with my son.


Training to be a moderator here?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've discovered the cornucopia of plantain growing.


----------



## obi_obi

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, it came out fine.
> Obi is lovely.
> May we ask your name and locality?
> Speak to you when you get back to your laptop in the morning.
> Depending on our co-ordination of time zones.
> I'm Adam, BTW



I live in the UK and my name is Bronwyn.


----------



## puffy137

Oh wonderful Bronwyn is a good Welsh name !
When I was a very small child my cousin Margaret had a Welsh boyfriend called Gwill, so then I had to have an imaginary boyfriend too & he was also called Gwill,


----------



## obi_obi

puffy137 said:


> Oh wonderful Bronwyn is a good Welsh name !
> When I was a very small child my cousin Margaret had a Welsh boyfriend called Gwill, so then I had to have an imaginary boyfriend too & he was also called Gwill,



Yeah!!! I'm not Welsh though haha


----------



## puffy137

obi_obi said:


> Yeah!!! I'm not Welsh though haha


Gosh then why did you end up with a Welsh name ?


----------



## obi_obi

puffy137 said:


> Gosh then why did you end up with a Welsh name ?



My parents must of really liked the name haha!!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Training to be a moderator here?



Yes after all that training my only goal is to be turtle and tortoise police. hahaha


----------



## puffy137

obi_obi said:


> Yeah!!! I'm not Welsh though haha



The only exercise I got today was jumping to conclusions !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Well Congratualtions how lovely . My cousin is a retired British bobby , her husband a retired detective inspector . Another of my cousins was one of the first police women in my town.
> Oh I forgot , I was a school prefect , lol


Crikey.
It's no wonder you're such a goody-goody!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

obi_obi said:


> I live in the UK and my name is Bronwyn.


Ha ha!
My mother was Gwynneth
I am half Welsh.
It's cool.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

puffy137 said:


> The only exercise I got today was jumping to conclusions !


That is so funny!!!


----------



## puffy137

Donna/Turbo said:


> Yes after all that training my only goal is to be turtle and tortoise police. hahaha


A tortoise was mugged in an alley by 2 turtles .When the detective asked the tort to describe the assailants the tortoise said 'Gee, , I'm not sure it all happened so fast .'


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey.
> It's no wonder you're such a goody-goody!


Well its stood me in good stead here in the Middle East , you can't teach me stricter morals than I was already brought up with !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Well its stood me in good stead here in the Middle East , you can't teach me stricter morals than I was already brought up with !


Morocco's not really a terribly moral society, though it purports to be.
Suits me fine.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morocco's not really a terribly moral society, though it purports to be.
> Suits me fine.


AHA!!! Your use of the word "purport" reminds me of a little rhyme I had almost forgotten!

The sweetbreads gazing up at me
Is not what it purports to be.
Since it's neither sweet nor bread
I think I'll have a pie instead!

by Ogden Nash


----------



## puffy137

Yes the Moroccans are more open-minded than here in the Gulf . Here women congratulate each other for being moral & righteous, its almost a competition Never mind. Better than all following the modern trend to be as outlandish & decadent as possible . That way of life seems so out of step with thinking here , more especially for women .


----------



## obi_obi

puffy137 said:


> The only exercise I got today was jumping to conclusions !


 Haha!!!


----------



## puffy137

Moozillion said:


> AHA!!! Your use of the word "purport" reminds me of a little rhyme I had almost forgotten!
> 
> The sweetbreads gazing up at me
> Is not what it purports to be.
> Since it's neither sweet nor bread
> I think I'll have a pie instead!
> 
> by Ogden Nash


Love the way your mind works Bea ,


----------



## Moozillion

... and speaking of Ogden Nash:

What a marvelous bird is the pelican:
His beak can hold more than his belican;
He holds in his beak
Food enough for a week
But I still don't see how the helican.


----------



## obi_obi

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha ha!
> My mother was Gwynneth
> I am half Welsh.
> It's cool.



That's cool! I go to Wales a lot though I always see it spelt Bronwen when I'm there


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Love the way your mind works Bea ,


me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ... and speaking of Ogden Nash:
> 
> What a marvelous bird is the pelican:
> His beak can hold more than his belican;
> He holds in his beak
> Food enough for a week
> But I still don't see how the helican.


Sorry, Bea, but it was Merritt, not Nash.
Common misconception.


----------



## Moozillion

Wow! Thanks for that! 
What is Merritt's first name? I'd like to see more like this!


----------



## puffy137

Just reminded me of this by Emily Dickenson..................
I'm a nobody ! Who are you ?
Are you just a nobody too?
Then there's a pair of us ... don't tell, 
They'd banish us you know.

How dreary to be somebody, 
How public like a frog , 
To tell your name the live long day ,
To an admiring bog !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

obi_obi said:


> That's cool! I go to Wales a lot though I always see it spelt Bronwen when I'm there


Haven't been for 10 years
Is it still green, wet, cold and windy?


----------



## obi_obi

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Haven't been for 10 years
> Is it still green, wet, cold and windy?



Haha yeah


----------



## puffy137

Loved the book How Green was My Valley.
Oh stop I shall be bursting into We'll Keep a Welcome in the Hillside , We''ll keep a Welcome in the glen, 


Oh lord I'm sounding like Mrs Bucket , lol


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, Bea, but it was Merritt, not Nash.
> Common misconception.


Never mind: I found him!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Wow! Thanks for that!
> What is Merritt's first name? I'd like to see more like this!


Dixon Lanier Merritt
Oh, you already found it.
Never mind!


----------



## puffy137

i always mix up Edward Lear & Lewis Carrol ,


----------



## puffy137

Will you walk a little faster ,
Said the whiting to the snail , 
Theres a porpoise close behind me 
And he's treading on my tail !


----------



## Moozillion

puffy137 said:


> Will you walk a little faster ,
> Said the whiting to the snail ,
> Theres a porpoise close behind me
> And he's treading on my tail !


Ooooh!!! Lewis Carroll????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ooooh!!! Lewis Carroll????


Yeah, Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, wifey and I are about to view the first ever episode of "Game of Thrones", or "Game of Thorns" as wifey calls it.
See you all later.
Have fun!


----------



## puffy137

hmm , where would we be without such mind furniture ! I would surely not be as optimistic as I am , you can always fall back on the good stuff in your head!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is for momof4



Mind you these are the early days pictures. Second picture the egg tooth is still attached!


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, wifey and I are about to view the first ever episode of "Game of Thrones", or "Game of Thorns" as wifey calls it.
> See you all later.
> Have fun!


oh good , hope you enjoy it , I'm a fan ! How strange , when my cousin Wendy stayed with me we watched all the episodes & she also called it Game of Thorns , lol


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, wifey and I are about to view the first ever episode of "Game of Thrones", or "Game of Thorns" as wifey calls it.
> See you all later.
> Have fun!



Wait....Where are you watching it...Net-flicks?


----------



## puffy137

Donna/Turbo said:


> Wait....Where are you watching it...Net-flicks?



I watch it on cable , Orbit News , brilliant


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is for momof4
> View attachment 126187
> View attachment 126188
> 
> Mind you these are the early days pictures. Second picture the egg tooth is still attached!



Awww! They are cuties! Thank you!!!


----------



## Momof4

Found this on my FB!


----------



## mike taylor

Cool isn't it !


----------



## mike taylor

I got my new phone today trying to learn it now . Anyone know how to transfer pictures from the cloud back to my phone album ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Down load to your computer then to your phone


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Down load to your computer then to your phone


Don't have a computer !


----------



## mike taylor

I guess I can use my work computer. I don't have any bad pictures of people. Haha


----------



## tortdad

I got a new phone today too, an iPhone 6 plus. It's massive!!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> I got a new phone today too, an iPhone 6 plus. It's massive!!!!


Hey I love my iPhone 6!! Your gonna love it to death


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> oh good , hope you enjoy it , I'm a fan ! How strange , when my cousin Wendy stayed with me we watched all the episodes & she also called it Game of Thorns , lol


Hmmm 6 out of 10.
Some terrible acting and dialogue and gratuitous sex and violence.
But some super cinematography and an intriguing storyline with a good ending. Some actors I like did well.
I'll watch the next one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> Wait....Where are you watching it...Net-flicks?


DVD


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> I got a new phone today too, an iPhone 6 plus. It's massive!!!!


I love my 6+ too. I think you will enjoy it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hey I love my iPhone 6!! Your gonna love it to death


Hi, Austin, how's tricks?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> gratuitous sex.
> .


Never seen it, but ummm, two thumbs up!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Never seen it, but ummm, two thumbs up!!!


All pretty mild stuff, you'll be disappointed to hear.


----------



## AZtortMom

I tried to read the books for Thrones but I couldn't get in to it, so I didn't try watching the shows *shrugs*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not read the books, doubt I'll bother.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

tortdad said:


> I got a new phone today too, an iPhone 6 plus. It's massive!!!!



My contract is up in May. I can't wait to get a new phone. By then the Samsung 6 and the iPhone 6 will most likely be out dated again. I can't keep up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I don't try.
My poor basic Nokias are dinosaurs, just call, text and torch really.
That's enough for me, but I'm rarely far from my lap top, so that's ok.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

puffy137 said:


> A tortoise was mugged in an alley by 2 turtles .When the detective asked the tort to describe the assailants the tortoise said 'Gee, , I'm not sure it all happened so fast .'


Why did the tortoise cross the road??.......

To get to the Shell station!!! 

Bwuahahaha!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Why did the tortoise cross the road??.......
> 
> To get to the Shell station!!!
> 
> Bwuahahaha!


That is really, REALLY terrible!


----------



## leigti

Donna/Turbo said:


> My contract is up in May. I can't wait to get a new phone. By then the Samsung 6 and the iPhone 6 will most likely be out dated again. I can't keep up.


I don't try to keep up. Right now I have an iPhone five and I will use it until it is either totally obsolete or just plain dead.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

leigti said:


> I don't try to keep up. Right now I have an iPhone five and I will use it until it is either totally obsolete or just plain dead.



I have the Samsung 3....It might as well be dead!!


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is really, REALLY terrible!


Lol!! I know, I know! But I thought it was super cute.
A guy I work with found out I love torts and turts and told me 2 jokes yesterday. One of which was the one puffy posted that I replied to! So of course I had to add his second one.

Lol, just for you Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Lol!! I know, I know! But I thought it was super cute.
> A guy I work with found out I love torts and turts and told me 2 jokes yesterday. One of which was the one puffy posted that I replied to! So of course I had to add his second one.
> 
> Lol, just for you Adam.


Thanks a million.
Not!


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> I do the same thing with chocolate chip cookies and brownies! I get acid reflux every time!!! But who can resist it when it just comes out of the oven!


Have you tried this? Take an antacid then.....Make dough for cookies, spread in 9 x13, drizzle with Carmel syrup, make brownie mix, add on top of Carmel, drizzle with Carmel. Top with more chip, nuts, coconut.....bake 35-40 minutes.. @350.


----------



## tortdad

Heather H said:


> Have you tried this? Take an antacid then.....Make dough for cookies, spread in 9 x13, drizzle with Carmel syrup, make brownie mix, add on top of Carmel, drizzle with Carmel. Top with more chip, nuts, coconut.....bake 35-40 minutes.. @350.


Please make me some


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Have you tried this? Take an antacid then.....Make dough for cookies, spread in 9 x13, drizzle with Carmel syrup, make brownie mix, add on top of Carmel, drizzle with Carmel. Top with more chip, nuts, coconut.....bake 35-40 minutes.. @350.


And me.
They'll go with the coffee Donna's made for me.


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> Have you tried this? Take an antacid then.....Make dough for cookies, spread in 9 x13, drizzle with Carmel syrup, make brownie mix, add on top of Carmel, drizzle with Carmel. Top with more chip, nuts, coconut.....bake 35-40 minutes.. @350.



That sounds delicious!!! I take pepcid every morning. Sometimes I forget and I pay for it if I eat sugary foods.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Those who dream by day are cognizant of many things which escape those who dream only by night.
Nighty- night.
See you all later.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I got a new phone today too, an iPhone 6 plus. It's massive!!!!



Have you picked a case yet? I love my Balistic , it's military tested and I got the "glass" stick on screen protector.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

sup


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Have you picked a case yet? I love my Balistic , it's military tested and I got the "glass" stick on screen protector.


Military tested? What's that mean? Did it pass the, “stop the bullet" test?


----------



## Yvonne G

puffy137 said:


> If I lived alone I should live exclusively on Rice Krispies , & Cadbury's chocolate. Oh & maybe the odd banana.



All easter candy at my pharmacy is on sale 50% off, and this includes the Cadbury Eggs!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

obi_obi said:


> Yeah leek and potato soup!



***Yvonne rubs hands together and thinks, "Oh boy! A new victim er, uh, member to harass!!"***


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> All easter candy at my pharmacy is on sale 50% off, and this includes the Cadbury Eggs!!!!!


You sweet enough already Yvonne~~


----------



## Yvonne G

Donna/Turbo said:


> This is driving me crazy. Can anyone identify this plant?
> View attachment 126173
> View attachment 126174



There is a plant called Naked Lady that sends up the flower stalk and blooms prior to sending out the leaves. I'll bet this is related. Naked Ladies are pink, so it's not that, but I'll bet it's in the same family.

Oh, wait...I think I was influenced by a previous answer about the orchid. Those leaves ARE the leaves from the bloom??? Then it's probably related to spathiphylum or peace lily. The leaves look pretty much the same, but not the flower. Let's see if @Iochroma can offer any help.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Bronwyn! Welcome to the Forum, and to the pretend chat!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Military tested? What's that mean? Did it pass the, “stop the bullet" test?



I may have been wrong. Maybe the guy told me that, I'm a retailers dream as my husband would say. It is a really nice case. 

https://www.goballisticcase.com/why-ballistic/drop-protection/


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm 6 out of 10.
> Some terrible acting and dialogue and gratuitous sex and violence.
> But some super cinematography and an intriguing storyline with a good ending. Some actors I like did well.
> I'll watch the next one.


So this was the 1st season you saw ? The White Walkers huh? They are now showing season 5, Hehehe now who's a goody goody , lol


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Bronwyn! Welcome to the Forum, and to the pretend chat!



Donna found it this afternoon! It's an Amazon Lily. It is so pretty!


----------



## puffy137

AZtortMom said:


> I tried to read the books for Thrones but I couldn't get in to it, so I didn't try watching the shows *shrugs*


This is the only story that I have stuck with , without reading the book, just don't fancy the read. Adam is right the cinematography is pretty breathtaking.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hey @tortdad is it thundering and hailing really bad over where your at?


----------



## Yvonne G

I got stung by a bee on my neck this afternoon. Now it's itchy! I had my hands full of groceries. Had to rush in the house and drop the bags so I could tweezer out the stinger. It felt like fire at first, but really didn't hurt much after I got the stinger out. But now I've got a big bump on my neck and it itches bad!!!

I went into town today instead of tomorrow because someone is bringing me a sulcata, a russian and a box turtle tomorrow. (sort of sounds like the beginning of a joke, huh - a sulcata, a Russian and a box turtle walked into a bar....)


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Those who dream by day are cognizant of many things which escape those who dream only by night.
> 
> Nighty- night.
> See you all later.


Sounds like a quote I know by T.E. Lawrence.'
All men dream but not equally.
Those who dream by night in the rusty recesses of their minds, wake to find it was vanity, but dreamers of the day are dangerous men , for they may act out their dream with open eyes to make it possible....................Yea me too I might get myself a leopard tort.


----------



## puffy137

Yvonne G said:


> I got stung by a bee on my neck this afternoon. Now it's itchy! I had my hands full of groceries. Had to rush in the house and drop the bags so I get tweezer out the stinger. It felt like fire at first, but really didn't hurt much after I got the stinger out. But now I've got a big bump on my neck and it itches bad!!!
> 
> I went into town today instead of tomorrow because someone is bringing me a sulcata, a russian and a box turtle tomorrow. (sort of sounds like the beginning of a joke, huh - a sulcata, a Russian and a box turtle walked into a bar....


I nearly lost consciousness after a couple of bee stings , maybe you should get some antihistamine tabs to keep handy just in case.


----------



## Yvonne G

Nah...I'm tough!  I get stung by wasps and bees all the time.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I got stung by a bee on my neck this afternoon. Now it's itchy! I had my hands full of groceries. Had to rush in the house and drop the bags so I could tweezer out the stinger. It felt like fire at first, but really didn't hurt much after I got the stinger out. But now I've got a big bump on my neck and it itches bad!!!
> 
> I went into town today instead of tomorrow because someone is bringing me a sulcata, a russian and a box turtle tomorrow. (sort of sounds like the beginning of a joke, huh - a sulcata, a Russian and a box turtle walked into a bar....)



Ouch! Darn bee! Did you put Cortisone on it?


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't try.
> My poor basic Nokias are dinosaurs, just call, text and torch really.
> That's enough for me, but I'm rarely far from my lap top, so that's ok.


IThey had to wrestle my darling Nokia off me , but the great camera shots got me in the end, ( not literally)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Ouch! Darn bee! Did you put Cortisone on it?



no. I just dabbed on a bit of baking soda.


----------



## Yvonne G

How about a bit of info on the pictures, Nick?
(the male russian looks like he needs a beak trim)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> How about a bit of info on the pictures, Nick?
> (the male russian looks like he needs a beak trim)


i have been slowly cutting away at it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> How about a bit of info on the pictures, Nick?
> (the male russian looks like he needs a beak trim)


those are my 2 russians, my dog and my neighbors cat that always chills out in my yard.


----------



## Yvonne G

I love how busy she is trying to get to the gopher. Dirt's just flyin!


----------



## mike taylor

It is 11: 50 pm here and I'm at work ! Thanks rain !


----------



## Yvonne G

But look at all that money you're making!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> But look at all that money you're making!


I'd rather be sleeping . They can have the money .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

@mike taylor what are you doing?


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> those are my 2 russians, my dog and my neighbors cat that always chills out in my yard.


Are your Russians a marrried couple , they look like it to me?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> Are your Russians a marrried couple , they look like it to me?


they live in separate enclosures so i guess there divorced.


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> they live in separate enclosures so i guess there divorced.


----------



## puffy137

What happens when you put them together?Seriously! Aren't you going to breed them?


----------



## Heather H

tortdad said:


> Please make me some


Come get them. Made them for the teens. They made a bonfire and put up tents.


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @mike taylor what are you doing?


I work on mother controls. The rain shorted out a control panel . so we are putting in a bypass system. Should be finished around 7:00 am.


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> I work on mother controls. The rain shorted out a control panel . so we are putting in a bypass system. Should be finished around 7:00 am.


Dang. Long night.


----------



## puffy137

Mother controls ?


----------



## mike taylor

puffy137 said:


> Mother controls ?


New phone motor controllers . PLC ,VFD,and Soft starters


----------



## Yvonne G

And these motors are operating what?


----------



## mike taylor

Electricity


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I went to bed a couple hours ago and couldn't get to sleep (too long a nap, I guess), so I got up and read the Forum for a bit. But I'm going to go give it another try. So, Mike, you're here on your own, it looks like. Try to stay awake and get your job finished.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm not by myself . I have help waiting on parts and a crain.


----------



## puffy137

mike taylor said:


> New phone motor controllers . PLC ,VFD,and Soft starters


Thanks


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I'm not by myself . I have help waiting on parts and a crain.


Stay safe on your ride home. Pulling an all nighter sucks bro. Call if you need someone to talk with to keep you awake.


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Hey @tortdad is it thundering and hailing really bad over where your at?


We got a lot of rain and lightning but no hail. I got an alert on my phone warning me about your side of town, sounds like you guys got hit hard.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Yvonne G said:


> I got stung by a bee on my neck this afternoon. Now it's itchy! I had my hands full of groceries. Had to rush in the house and drop the bags so I could tweezer out the stinger. It felt like fire at first, but really didn't hurt much after I got the stinger out. But now I've got a big bump on my neck and it itches bad!!!
> 
> I went into town today instead of tomorrow because someone is bringing me a sulcata, a russian and a box turtle tomorrow. (sort of sounds like the beginning of a joke, huh - a sulcata, a Russian and a box turtle walked into a bar....)



Yes that is exactly what it sounds like...lol


----------



## Moozillion

puffy137 said:


> Sounds like a quote I know by T.E. Lawrence.'
> All men dream but not equally.
> Those who dream by night in the rusty recesses of their minds, wake to find it was vanity, but dreamers of the day are dangerous men , for they may act out their dream with open eyes to make it possible....................Yea me too I might get myself a leopard tort.


Really? Add a leopard to your tort family?


----------



## Donna/Turbo

I am off again today. I plan on doing the same thing as yesterday minus the dentist appointment. In other words I am not doing a single thing. Dogs are fed and Turbo is fed, so I am done for the day!!


----------



## mike taylor

Still at work ! Started this job at 7:30 am yesterday ! Got about three more hours to go !


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Still at work ! Started this job at 7:30 am yesterday ! Got about three more hours to go !


Hang in there buddy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Sounds like a quote I know by T.E. Lawrence.'
> All men dream but not equally.
> Those who dream by night in the rusty recesses of their minds, wake to find it was vanity, but dreamers of the day are dangerous men , for they may act out their dream with open eyes to make it possible....................Yea me too I might get myself a leopard tort.


Mine was by Poe, whom I love.
I dream of a leopard too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne rubs hands together and thinks, "Oh boy! A new victim er, uh, member to harass!!"***


Oh, well do I remember.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> There is a plant called Naked Lady that sends up the flower stalk and blooms prior to sending out the leaves. I'll bet this is related. Naked Ladies are pink, so it's not that, but I'll bet it's in the same family.
> 
> Oh, wait...I think I was influenced by a previous answer about the orchid. Those leaves ARE the leaves from the bloom??? Then it's probably related to spathiphylum or peace lily. The leaves look pretty much the same, but not the flower. Let's see if @Iochroma can offer any help.


Not all naked ladies are pink. They also come in brown, black, yellowish, white, cream, reddish and blends in between. I've seen them. All very nice they are too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I may have been wrong. Maybe the guy told me that, I'm a retailers dream as my husband would say. It is a really nice case.
> 
> https://www.goballisticcase.com/why-ballistic/drop-protection/


Shoot it and find out.


----------



## Moozillion

mike taylor said:


> Still at work ! Started this job at 7:30 am yesterday ! Got about three more hours to go !


 Good LORD!!! You deserve a BREAAAAAAKKK!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I got stung by a bee on my neck this afternoon. Now it's itchy! I had my hands full of groceries. Had to rush in the house and drop the bags so I could tweezer out the stinger. It felt like fire at first, but really didn't hurt much after I got the stinger out. But now I've got a big bump on my neck and it itches bad!!!
> 
> I went into town today instead of tomorrow because someone is bringing me a sulcata, a russian and a box turtle tomorrow. (sort of sounds like the beginning of a joke, huh - a sulcata, a Russian and a box turtle walked into a bar....)


Give me a day or two and I'll tell you the joke.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Still at work ! Started this job at 7:30 am yesterday ! Got about three more hours to go !



Bummer There better be a nice hearty breakfast for you!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

I've been looking at houses in the Raleigh, NC area. I can't believe how much more you get for your money when you leave Florida. It seems like all the houses come with an average of an acre of land. My whole family has moved up North and left me. (Mom, 2 brothers, and my son) They are spread out between GA and NC. I want so bad to get out of Florida and be up there with them, but I have a house in Tennessee that I need to sell first. You can look at the house on Zillow. It is in Clifton, TN right on the Tennessee River. Makes a great vacation home!! 124 W. Pillow Street.


----------



## Yvonne G

Donna/Turbo said:


> I am off again today. I plan on doing the same thing as yesterday minus the dentist appointment. In other words I am not doing a single thing. Dogs are fed and Turbo is fed, so I am done for the day!!



My kind of day!


----------



## Yvonne G

Donna/Turbo said:


> I've been looking at houses in the Raleigh, NC area. I can't believe how much more you get for your money when you leave Florida. It seems like all the houses come with an average of an acre of land. My whole family has moved up North and left me. (Mom, 2 brothers, and my son) They are spread out between GA and NC. I want so bad to get out of Florida and be up there with them, but I have a house in Tennessee that I need to sell first. You can look at the house on Zillow. It is in Clifton, TN right on the Tennessee River. Makes a great vacation home!! 124 W. Pillow Street.



That' looks like a pretty nice place, and the price is affordable. Who lives there now - do you rent it out?


----------



## Momof4

@Donna/Turbo 
Good luck with the sale of your home! It's lovely.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have been slowly cutting away at it.


What do you use, Nick?
I used to file Tidgy's, but now she's bigger, it's getting too difficult.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good afternoon to you.
Nearly evening here.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What do you use, Nick?
> I used to file Tidgy's, but now she's bigger, it's getting too difficult.


A file and nail clippers


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> A file and nail clippers


Thanks.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Yvonne G said:


> That' looks like a pretty nice place, and the price is affordable. Who lives there now - do you rent it out?



The renters just gave their notice. This is their last month there. So now I have to worry about the upkeep and the yard.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> A file and nail clippers



Can they feel it??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I don't think they can actually feel it in the beak itself.
Its like cutting your toe nails, but they certainly don't like it. It's uncomfortable and frightening and Tidgy gets very stressed indeed and pulls in and snorts at me. This is why I hate doing it and leave it too long.
She always sulks afterwards, but is fine by the next day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow...where are all the loud mouthed chatters? I've been gone for a couple hours and there are only 8 new posts to read? There are usually a couple or more pages of them.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't think they can actually feel it in the beak itself.
> Its like cutting your toe nails, but they certainly don't like it. It's uncomfortable and frightening and Tidgy gets very stressed indeed and pulls in and snorts at me. This is why I hate doing it and leave it too long.
> She always sulks afterwards, but is fine by the next day.


 I've been in the hospital all day while my mom had another surgery. Mike should be sound asleep, nick in school. I don't know about the rest of the loud mouth crew


----------



## tortdad

Something's up the the forum coding. I quote posts and as soon as it's loaded my quote is attached to something I didn't quote. It's been going on for a few weeks now.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Wow...where are all the loud mouthed chatters? I've been gone for a couple hours and there are only 8 new posts to read? There are usually a couple or more pages of them.


 Just testing my quote


----------



## Yvonne G

Your poor mom. It's no fun spending time in the hospital. Especially having surgery. Sending good thoughts her way. Hope she gets better and outta there soonest!


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Your poor mom. It's no fun spending time in the hospital. Especially having surgery. Sending good thoughts her way. Hope she gets better and outta there soonest!


So how old do box turtles need to be before you can sex them. I've seen posts where you guys are determine sex and not even seeing the plastron/tail. Mine are still small, right about 2 years old


----------



## Momof4

I hope your mom recovers nicely and gets to go home soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

The male's back legs/feet are much bigger than a female's are. Also most often males have red or orange eyes (not always true because some females have this trait too). Males just have a bit of a different look to them.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Your poor mom. It's no fun spending time in the hospital. Especially having surgery. Sending good thoughts her way. Hope she gets better and outta there soonest!





Momof4 said:


> I hope your mom recovers nicely and gets to go home soon.


She should be home tomorrow


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> The male's back legs/feet are much bigger than a female's are. Also most often males have red or orange eyes (not always true because some females have this trait too). Males just have a bit of a different look to them.


Would you be able to tell on my 2 year old turtles?


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Wow...I just woke up. The doctor gave me new meds that I take daily for Headaches. He said to take it at night because it would make me drowsy. I decided to take the first one today just incase I had a reaction. I slept all day and want to go back to sleep. I will listen to the doctor next time.


----------



## AZtortMom

It's Friday yay!


----------



## AZtortMom

Donna/Turbo said:


> Wow...I just woke up. The doctor gave me new meds that I take daily for Headaches. He said to take it at night because it would make me drowsy. I decided to take the first one today just incase I had a reaction. I slept all day and want to go back to sleep. I will listen to the doctor next time.


What med do you take?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I've been in the hospital all day while my mom had another surgery. Mike should be sound asleep, nick in school. I don't know about the rest of the loud mouth crew



Another hospital time?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> She should be home tomorrow



 That is great!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

AZtortMom said:


> What med do you take?



I was taking Imitrex when I had a headache. He wants me to stop taking that. Now he wants me to take a pill called Amitriptyline every day to prevent them completely. I hope they work. He said I will feel like crap for about 2 weeks till I get used to them. Great!


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Another hospital time?


 She had to get another stint put in her heart. The doctors also tore her artery in her thy (the entrance point) and had to repair it.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Went to the pet store today because both of Turbo's light burnt out last night. Weird. They didn't have any tortoise's. They did have some really nice bearded dragons. I was so tempted!!


----------



## Moozillion

Donna/Turbo said:


> I was taking Imitrex when I had a headache. He wants me to stop taking that. Now he wants me to take a pill called Amitriptyline every day to prevent them completely. I hope they work. He said I will feel like crap for about 2 weeks till I get used to them. Great!


What dose of Amitriptyline did he give you? The reason I ask, is because there are many different dosages of it, and if it knocks you out too badly, he might start you on a lower dose that is more comfortable for you, and increase it as your tolerance improves. 
Amitriptyline has been used in the mental health sector for decades: it's a tricyclic antidepressant (one brand name for it is Elavil) but has multiple actions at multiple sites in the body. It is well known as helping headaches in some people.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I've been in the hospital all day while my mom had another surgery. Mike should be sound asleep, nick in school. I don't know about the rest of the loud mouth crew


Er, odd reply to my message.
Oh, i get it now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Wow...where are all the loud mouthed chatters? I've been gone for a couple hours and there are only 8 new posts to read? There are usually a couple or more pages of them.


I'm sulking 'cos you don't talk to me anymore.
Actually, I was teaching.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I've been in the hospital all day while my mom had another surgery. Mike should be sound asleep, nick in school. I don't know about the rest of the loud mouth crew


Sending good vibes to your mother.
Hope everything works out ok.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> She had to get another stint put in her heart. The doctors also tore her artery in her thy (the entrance point) and had to repair it.



Wow! That's a huge surgery!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> Wow...I just woke up. The doctor gave me new meds that I take daily for Headaches. He said to take it at night because it would make me drowsy. I decided to take the first one today just incase I had a reaction. I slept all day and want to go back to sleep. I will listen to the doctor next time.


Good morning, or goodnight, depending on what you decide to do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> I was taking Imitrex when I had a headache. He wants me to stop taking that. Now he wants me to take a pill called Amitriptyline every day to prevent them completely. I hope they work. He said I will feel like crap for about 2 weeks till I get used to them. Great!


Your doctor has a great bedside manner.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> I've been in the hospital all day while my mom had another surgery. Mike should be sound asleep, nick in school. I don't know about the rest of the loud mouth crew


In not in school cause I have swag


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> She had to get another stint put in her heart. The doctors also tore her artery in her thy (the entrance point) and had to repair it.


Oh, no!!!  Sending well wishes her way!


----------



## Momof4

It's so quiet around here!! Had a pretty good day. Did some trimming and planted new seeds I got from Tyler. Sports are done for the day and I'm having date night with my son(11). 
We are doing sushi and Mall Cop 2. I hope it's funny! 

Sending well wishes to your mom @tortdad.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm alive ! Worked my butt off !


----------



## bouaboua

Me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just watched 'Game of Thrones' S01 ep 02.
Better, quite enjoyed this one. The dwarf guy is may favourite, love his voice.
But killing the dire wolf and the butcher's boy was sad.
Actually looking forward to the next one now.


----------



## mike taylor

Haven't seen it Adam . Man ,Kevin your mom is going through the ringer. Hope she is up given you a hard time soon.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey ,where's Newt ? I guess he is under his log eating bugs .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Hey ,where's Newt ? I guess he is under his log eating bugs .


Only if his mommy said it as okay


----------



## mike taylor

Haha mommy can I eat bugs? No only slugs Newt ? Haha


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just watched 'Game of Thrones' S01 ep 02.
> Better, quite enjoyed this one. The dwarf guy is may favourite, love his voice.
> But killing the dire wolf and the butcher's boy was sad.
> Actually looking forward to the next one now.


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> What dose of Amitriptyline did he give you? The reason I ask, is because there are many different dosages of it, and if it knocks you out too badly, he might start you on a lower dose that is more comfortable for you, and increase it as your tolerance improves.
> Amitriptyline has been used in the mental health sector for decades: it's a tricyclic antidepressant (one brand name for it is Elavil) but has multiple actions at multiple sites in the body. It is well known as helping headaches in some people.


They had me on that for awhile and I asked him to put me on Topamax because the Amitriptyline made me way too tired. 
I get really bad headaches too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Yeah, that was funny.
I hate the spoilt blond guy.
Where have ya bin?
We all missed you.
And many joyous felicitations on your birthday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> They had me on that for awhile and I asked him to put me on Topamax because the Amitriptyline made me way too tired.
> I get really bad headaches too


Too much time on Tortoise Forum!


----------



## Yvonne G

I like Kevin James. I enjoyed the first Mall Cop movie, even though it was sort of stupid. The trailers they show for this new one look pretty funny too. I have to wait until they show movies on cable because I don't do crowds.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


>



That's another thing I don't like about our new Forum format. Every morning I look to see whose birthday it is. Your birthday doesn't show up as being today, Cameron. I surely would have made a thread early this a.m. if I had known. So now it's a belated birthday greeting. I'm so sorry it's late:



​I hope you had a wonderful day and everyone catered to your every whim!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too much time on Tortoise Forum!


Very funny smarty pants


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Very funny smarty pants


Seriously, I used to get crashing migraines, so I know it's no fun.
Sympathies.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Seriously, I used to get crashing migraines, so I know it's no fun.
> Sympathies.


It's all good


----------



## puffy137

Moozillion said:


> Really? Add a leopard to your tort family?


 In the unlikely event that I should ever get a leopard , I would keep it separate. Unless I got 2 in which case I would give them a shot at breeding.


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> A file and nail clippers



Ouch wonder why I never had that problem?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

puffy137 said:


> Ouch wonder why I never had that problem?


i got my russian male at a petco its nails where curving into his feed and his beak was so long. his nails are perfectly normal now but i still cant keep his beak short so i have to trim it.


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just watched 'Game of Thrones' S01 ep 02.
> Better, quite enjoyed this one. The dwarf guy is may favourite, love his voice.
> But killing the dire wolf and the butcher's boy was sad.
> Actually looking forward to the next one now.


 Yaaa!! A convert , I'm so pleased. It must be good , I don't usually like films & series on TV , but this one really got me .


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i got my russian male at a petco its nails where curving into his feed and his beak was so long. his nails are perfectly normal now but i still cant keep his beak short so i have to trim it.


I'm trying to think why none of mine have that problem . They have cuttle fish bone , which they have been seen nibbling, they have the tough stalks on the root of lettuce that I leave for them to naw on ( knaw) still don't know how to spell it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i got my russian male at a petco its nails where curving into his feed and his beak was so long. his nails are perfectly normal now but i still cant keep his beak short so i have to trim it.


Did a bit of Tidgy's tonight but she hated it so much and hissed at me that I started shaking and had to stop. I"ll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Yaaa!! A convert , I'm so pleased. It must be good , I don't usually like films & series on TV , but this one really got me .


Well, it"s early days, but I'll certainly continue.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> I'm trying to think why none of mine have that problem . They have cuttle fish bone , which they have been seen nibbling, they have the tough stalks on the root of lettuce that I leave for them to naw on ( knaw) still don't know how to spell it.


Tidgy has cuttlebone and chews on a rock sometimes, but it still grows. She has a tile for her food too. i don't know.


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy has cuttlebone and chews on a rock sometimes, but it still grows. She has a tile for her food too. i don't know.


I know its not polite , but my galloping herd just eat off the floor. I'm too uncivilized to give them a tile , which would be a waste of time anyway , they would just walk over it. I'm an adaptable sort of human too , at a bedouin camp a fly fell in my tea-cup , I just flicked it out with my little finger & drank up.


----------



## tortdad

Goodnight everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Goodnight everyone


Sleep well Kevin


----------



## puffy137

The natives are getting restless , must survey my domain , thanks for all the fun , I've had my morning TFO fix , so I'm happy , cheers all for now .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> I know its not polite , but my galloping herd just eat off the floor. I'm too uncivilized to give them a tile , which would be a waste of time anyway , they would just walk over it. I'm an adaptable sort of human too , at a bedouin camp a fly fell in my tea-cup , I just flicked it out with my little finger & drank up.


Absolutely.
Mind you, a fly flew over wifey's trainers, which had been left by the window out of harms way. It fell to the ground and died on the spot. This is a true story.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> The natives are getting restless , must survey my domain , thanks for all the fun , I've had my morning TFO fix , so I'm happy , cheers all for now .


Yep, and I'm off to bed. Got to be up in four hours.
Night night if anyone's left.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I like Kevin James. I enjoyed the first Mall Cop movie, even though it was sort of stupid. The trailers they show for this new one look pretty funny too. I have to wait until they show movies on cable because I don't do crowds.



It was stupid funny and I laughed a lot!! I didn't fall asleep which was a plus! Sushi and hot sake were tasty too!


----------



## Momof4

Happy birthday to you @jaizei!! Sorry I didn't know, the app doesn't tell you.
How did you spend it?


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


 Hello everyone! Hope you and your cute torts are all well.


----------



## Gillian M

tortdad said:


> Goodnight everyone


 It's now morning, and nearly noon (it's about 11.25am) so: good morning Adam.


----------



## Gillian M

tortadise said:


> The frogs in the greenhouse crack me ups they're always in weird places. You would think they would be on leaves and plants. But I always find them on man made stuff. The anoles in there like the palm trees. They're too fast to snap photos of though.
> View attachment 125878


Hi! Firstly torts, then turtles, at a later stage snakes, now frogs, and only GOD knows what next.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> It's now morning, and nearly noon (it's about 11.25am) so: good morning Adam.


Morning, Gillian how have you been?
All's sunny and bright and one of my university girls is coming in a minute.
Tidgy's having breakfast.
wifey's just getting up, the lazy beastie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> It was stupid funny and I laughed a lot!! I didn't fall asleep which was a plus! Sushi and hot sake were tasty too!


The sake probably helped your humour somewhat.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Gillian how have you been?
> All's sunny and bright and one of my university girls is coming in a minute.
> Tidgy's having breakfast.
> wifey's just getting up, the lazy beastie.


 Thanks a lot your answer Adam. Am fine now that it's nice and warm. Temperature is to reach a maximum of 22 degrees Centigrade in Amman. Summer is very near *AT* *LAST*.

I got so bored towards the end of last week, so I called a girlfriend of mine who said: "Come over for a change." I left immediately and slept two nights at theirs. It was a good change and now I'm back to the same old boring routine.

Regards to Wifey and a kiss to Tidgy...got that?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

There's actually something alive here in PA





And we are staying right next to a cemetery lol


----------



## Gillian M

Hi and hope you're well.

Are we to expect *nightmares??*


----------



## Moozillion

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> There's actually something alive here in PA
> View attachment 126427
> 
> View attachment 126428
> View attachment 126429
> 
> And we are staying right next to a cemetery lol
> View attachment 126430


So have you and your family moved already, Nick?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Moozillion said:


> So have you and your family moved already, Nick?


Na we just looking at houses


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The sake probably helped your humour somewhat.



Your funny, but having one has no effect on me


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Na we just looking at houses



I hope you find a great yard for your torts! Good luck!


----------



## Momof4

Had my coffee and headed to a lacrosse game in Carlsbad near my old stomping grounds! It's so pretty driving a long the coast and watching the waves roll in! 

Wish us luck, we have been creamed our last 3 games.


----------



## Moozillion

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Na we just looking at houses


I bet there are lots of interesting herps in Pennsylvania...and I bet you find most of them!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning everyone and Happy weekend to all of you! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Na we just looking at houses


Good Morning Nick. You are up early! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> Had my coffee and headed to a lacrosse game in Carlsbad near my old stomping grounds! It's so pretty driving a long the coast and watching the waves roll in!
> 
> Wish us luck, we have been creamed our last 3 games.


Best wishes! ! ! !May you kick some "you know where" today~~


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Nick. You are up early! ! ! !


It's like 10:30 here


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> It's like 10:30 here


How's house hunting??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks a lot your answer Adam. Am fine now that it's nice and warm. Temperature is to reach a maximum of 22 degrees Centigrade in Amman. Summer is very near *AT* *LAST*.
> 
> I got so bored towards the end of last week, so I called a girlfriend of mine who said: "Come over for a change." I left immediately and slept two nights at theirs. It was a good change and now I'm back to the same old boring routine.
> 
> Regards to Wifey and a kiss to Tidgy...got that?


Sure thing, Gillian. glad you had a couple of nice days off the treadmill.
You should have refused to go home!
Wifey said thanks and Tidgy looked a bit confused.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> There's actually something alive here in PA
> View attachment 126427
> 
> View attachment 126428
> View attachment 126429
> 
> And we are staying right next to a cemetery lol
> View attachment 126430


is that a skink of some kind in the first pictures?
It's gorgeous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Na we just looking at houses


Not sure I'd want to live in a cemetery, still it might have nice creatures living there.
Zombies for a start.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Your funny, but having one has no effect on me


That's what they all say!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning everyone and Happy weekend to all of you! ! !


And a very happy time to you as well!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I bet there are lots of interesting herps in Pennsylvania...and I bet you find most of them!


Morning, Bea, bet you're right about that.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> is that a skink of some kind in the first pictures?
> It's gorgeous.


Salamander


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Salamander


Thanks, I is wrong again.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I'm alive ! Worked my butt off !



Now you can take a nap!!


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> There's actually something alive here in PA
> View attachment 126427
> 
> View attachment 126428
> View attachment 126429
> 
> And we are staying right next to a cemetery lol
> View attachment 126430



So you're in PA now, huh? I didn't realize you were going this soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Na we just looking at houses



I thought they already had the house picked out. Lots of bedrooms but a small yard - what you said before.


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> There's actually something alive here in PA
> View attachment 126427
> 
> View attachment 126428
> View attachment 126429
> 
> And we are staying right next to a cemetery lol
> View attachment 126430


Thanks Nick for the grave yard shot. As a kid I spent many happy silly hours with my friend Colin , reading all the names & inscriptions on the old moss covered grave stones. I'm sure we were harmless , & if any stray 'shades' were wandering about there they would have had a giggle too.


----------



## puffy137

oh yes plenty of lovely weeds


Momof4 said:


> I hope you find a great yard for your torts! Good luck!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> I thought they already had the house picked out. Lots of bedrooms but a small yard - what you said before.


We decided not to get it


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy has cuttlebone and chews on a rock sometimes, but it still grows. She has a tile for her food too. i don't know.



What are you feeding her? Weeds or human grown and watered plants? Do you cut it up? Are you feeding the hard stems or only the choice part of the leaves?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> There's actually something alive here in PA
> View attachment 126427
> 
> View attachment 126428
> View attachment 126429
> 
> And we are staying right next to a cemetery lol
> View attachment 126430



so you back to PA again?


----------



## Jacqui

I enjoy walking in cemeteries and looking at the old stones.


----------



## puffy137

Yesterday beaks were discussed. Here is a pic of some of the herd gnawing ( the right spelling suddenly dawned on me )the stalk of a lettuce.


----------



## Killerrookie

puffy137 said:


> Yesterday beaks were discussed. Here is a pic of some of the herd gnawing ( the right spelling suddenly dawned on me )the stalk of a lettuce.
> View attachment 126442


 instead of cute I'm gonna use...... Beautiful tortoises Puffy!!!!! Very beautiful!!! Beauty i see there!!!! Haha so so so beautiful!!!


----------



## puffy137

That photo is taking a long time to appear . Is it the same for the rest of you ? I have another photo to share. This morning Vicky was busy digging with her hind feet at the corner of their house, only her hind legs & tail were visible. She has already laid about 5 eggs a week ago , now this morning she laid 6. They were only an inch below the surface so I dug a slightly bigger hole & transferred them. When I lifted the house off , guess who was inside with her , face to face , it was Cesar. The same Cesar that I found in the birthing chamber when Dana laid her eggs a few days ago. He seems to find egg laying fascinating . They were face to face , but by the time I got the camera focused he had moved.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I hate PA everything smells gross


----------



## mike taylor

My elephant grass and greens are growing !


----------



## mike taylor

Forgot my tortoise planter.


----------



## mike taylor

Elephant grass loves rain . That's all its been doing here in this swamp .


----------



## TuRtLE1924

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Na we just looking at houses


You should totally be looking in Texas!!!  Best state ever! Lol....I may be a little biased....maybe...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

TuRtLE1924 said:


> You should totally be looking in Texas!!!  Best state ever! Lol....I may be a little biased....maybe...


I don't have control where im moving to im 16


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> What are you feeding her? Weeds or human grown and watered plants? Do you cut it up? Are you feeding the hard stems or only the choice part of the leaves?


Er.... Hello, Jacqui and how are you today?
I'm very well, thank you for asking.
But seriously, she eats natural weeds from the countryside except for the occasional treat, our equivalent of Mazuri and cuttle bone. I don't cut it up, but she is often fussy about eating the hard stems. Oh and lots of cheese, of course.
(Just kidding about the cheese, it's all for me.)


----------



## Killerrookie

TuRtLE1924 said:


> You should totally be looking in Texas!!!  Best state ever! Lol....I may be a little biased....maybe...


You got that right!!! Texas to me is the best state out there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> That photo is taking a long time to appear . Is it the same for the rest of you ? I have another photo to share. This morning Vicky was busy digging with her hind feet at the corner of their house, only her hind legs & tail were visible. She has already laid about 5 eggs a week ago , now this morning she laid 6. They were only an inch below the surface so I dug a slightly bigger hole & transferred them. When I lifted the house off , guess who was inside with her , face to face , it was Cesar. The same Cesar that I found in the birthing chamber when Dana laid her eggs a few days ago. He seems to find egg laying fascinating . They were face to face , but by the time I got the camera focused he had moved.
> View attachment 126447


Lovely pics, but yes, a bit slow to load.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> My elephant grass and greens are growing !


Coming along nicely, sir.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Coming along nicely, sir.


Hey!!! How are you?????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I don't have control where im moving to im 16


Very, very funny.
And true, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TuRtLE1924 said:


> You should totally be looking in Texas!!!  Best state ever! Lol....I may be a little biased....maybe...


I prefer the state of insobriety.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hey!!! How are you?????


Very tired, one hours kip last night, not enough even for me.
But it's been a smashing day, lots of friends and laughter.
You?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very tired, one hours kip last night, not enough even for me.
> But it's been a smashing day, lots of friends and laughter.
> You?


Yesterday I only got 2 hours a sleep but I slept in last night so now I'm full of energy!!!! I'm going very well. Just got done feeding the tortoises and giving them a soak and now just resting on the couch.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I enjoy walking in cemeteries and looking at the old stones.



There's a wonderful cemetary in Hornitas, California. And the old buildings there were built with square nails (olden days). The head stones go way, way back to the western, cowboy days and some show dance hall girls and very young babies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Yesterday I only got 2 hours a sleep but I slept in last night so now I'm full of energy!!!! I'm going very well. Just got done feeding the tortoises and giving them a soak and now just resting on the couch.


Cool, chill out while you have a chance, I've got another friend coming in a minute, so I'll be busy again for a bit. But it's all good.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui? Was that a figment of my imagination? Who was that masked man?


----------



## bouaboua

My weekend getaway just finished! ! ! ! Now my floor looks nice and clean


----------



## Yvonne G

You've been busy with the broom and mop?


----------



## mike taylor

Not doing a damn thing today and I'm happy about .


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm surprised to see you up and awake.


----------



## Yvonne G

Last week our little town of Clovis, CA had Big Hat Days, blocking off the main street for several blocks. This week-end it's Vintage Days. They have this at the University, so at least Down Town Clovis will be available. And next week-end is the Clovis Rodeo (and parade). I think this is either the 100th or the 101st rodeo. the parade us usually a very good one. Lots of participants. Lots of horses. Lots of marching bands and floats.


----------



## mike taylor

What happened to newt swinger ? You guys in California should fill the black clouds fading away . The birds should be singing . The black cloud of newt doom is gone if only for a day or so . haha


----------



## Yvonne G

He's gone for a visit to Pennsylvania. They're still house hunting.


----------



## mike taylor

So is it sunny and peaceful in Cali ?


----------



## Yvonne G

It's beautiful. No wind, nice warm sunshine. In fact, that sounds so good I think I'll just go on back out there and cut some grass.


----------



## mike taylor

Well I'd like to cut my yard ,but its all wet . I think my mower would get stuck . To bad I really wanted to mow ! Not !


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> You've been busy with the broom and mop?


My wife broom, I have the mop. We are great partner! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> What happened to newt swinger ? You guys in California should fill the black clouds fading away . The birds should be singing . The black cloud of newt doom is gone if only for a day or so . haha


Looking for some house in PA with his parents. Sorry PA~~


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> What happened to newt swinger ? You guys in California should fill the black clouds fading away . The birds should be singing . The black cloud of newt doom is gone if only for a day or so . haha


Go eat some broken glass


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Well I'd like to cut my yard ,but its all wet . I think my mower would get stuck . To bad I really wanted to mow ! Not !



I plan on cutting this little patch (of elephant grass) with the scissors. I need to put my RF tortoises outside, and their yard is up to my chin.


----------



## bouaboua

All my Torts are outside enjoy the sun. And I just completed a 4 X 4 night box for a friend. This is a good use of a week.


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


> All my Torts are outside enjoy the sun. And I just completed a 4 X 4 night box for a friend. This is a good use of a week.


No pictures ? You know the rules ! Haha


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> I plan on cutting this little patch (of elephant grass) with the scissors. I need to put my RF tortoises outside, and their yard is up to my chin.


You can send the elephant grass to me ! Haha


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> No pictures ? You know the rules ! Haha


You beat me to the punch.....







All insulated with close-able vent.


----------



## mike taylor

Sweet ! Looks good .


----------



## bouaboua

He will do the pint job himself. This is for one corner of his yard. I will help him put a roof on it before the rain season comes.


----------



## mike taylor

I have to get my tools out and build a night box big enough for three full grown sulcatas. But have some time so not in a hurry . I am in my planning stage . I think a box 6/8/3 will work great . I moved dozers box out of my shed so I have a 9/9 foot area in there . I don't want to heat my shed .


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Last week our little town of Clovis, CA had Big Hat Days, blocking off the main street for several blocks. This week-end it's Vintage Days. They have this at the University, so at least Down Town Clovis will be available. And next week-end is the Clovis Rodeo (and parade). I think this is either the 100th or the 101st rodeo. the parade us usually a very good one. Lots of participants. Lots of horses. Lots of marching bands and floats.



Any good barbecue?? Suddenly I'm craving for BBQ~~


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night! Test tomorrow !


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night! Test tomorrow !


Good night! ! !

May you do well tomorrow! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I hate PA everything smells gross



That is the healthy smell of fresh, smog free air.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night! Test tomorrow !



Good luck!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Any good barbecue?? Suddenly I'm craving for BBQ~~



We had some great ribs the other day. The fall off the bones, if you even look at them kind.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> He will do the pint job himself. This is for one corner of his yard. I will help him put a roof on it before the rain season comes.



but the painting is the best part!


----------



## Jacqui

pp


Yvonne G said:


> There's a wonderful cemetary in Hornitas, California. And the old buildings there were built with square nails (olden days). The head stones go way, way back to the western, cowboy days and some show dance hall girls and very young babies.




We have some from the wagon trains... actually a lot of them


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> We had some great ribs the other day. The fall off the bones, if you even look at them kind.


OH YEAH! ! ! OH YEAH! ! ! !

Tri-tip or brisket will be super too! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Forgot my tortoise planter.
> 
> View attachment 126452



 nice! I just realized that while I tossed out about 50 lbs each of orchard and red clover seeds, I forgot the elephant grass.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> OH YEAH! ! ! OH YEAH! ! ! !
> 
> Tri-tip or brisket will be super too! ! ! !



I do enjoy good Barbecue.


----------



## mike taylor

BBQ is awesome ! You guys are making me hungry !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night! Test tomorrow !


Good luck with that. 
Hope you're prepared.


----------



## mike taylor

My torts playing in mud .


----------



## mike taylor

A little red headed boy and a tortoise .


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night! Test tomorrow !



Buenos Noches, y buena suerte!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Buenos Noches, y buena suerte!


What ?


----------



## mike taylor

My boy is very brave walking in a tortoise enclosure with no shoes .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> What ?



Just Yvonne trying to not get too rusty.

*hands her a can of oil* Here, this might help also.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> My boy is very brave walking in a tortoise enclosure with no shoes .



He knows **** will wash off easy and he is faster then the the tortoise, if one should decide to take a nibble.


----------



## mike taylor

Muy bien ! I guess ? Haha


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> My torts playing in mud .




Mud is a beauty treatment.


----------



## Jacqui

I saw my first wild turtle of the year, as I was coming home. It was a snapper on the side of the road.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> What ?



A couple days ago he said he was studying for his Spanish test.


----------



## Jacqui

My place to get good tamales in Lincoln burned down this week.   Now I have lost a major food group.


----------



## Yvonne G

I love homemade tamales, however, the only other tamale I've ever tasted would be the canned Hormel tamales - ugh! I've never had a restaurant tamale.


----------



## mike taylor

Tamales yummmmmmmm ! Haha


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Last week our little town of Clovis, CA had Big Hat Days, blocking off the main street for several blocks. This week-end it's Vintage Days. They have this at the University, so at least Down Town Clovis will be available. And next week-end is the Clovis Rodeo (and parade). I think this is either the 100th or the 101st rodeo. the parade us usually a very good one. Lots of participants. Lots of horses. Lots of marching bands and floats.




Did you actually go, it sounds like fun!


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> You beat me to the punch.....
> 
> View attachment 126494
> View attachment 126495
> View attachment 126496
> View attachment 126497
> 
> 
> All insulated with close-able vent.



Very nice Steven!! You are a good friend!!!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> A little red headed boy and a tortoise .
> 
> View attachment 126524



That is a great photo! Does he have any interest in the torts?


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> That is a great photo! Does he have any interest in the torts?


Yes he does .He signed up but no one has a proved his account . His name is Matt Taylor.


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Best wishes! ! ! !May you kick some "you know where" today~~



We finally played our age bracket and won 11-6! Sometimes we play up so we don't stand a chance but builds their skills.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Yes he does .He signed up but no one has a proved his account . His name is Matt Taylor.



That is nice! What great memories you are creating together. 

My kids don't really have any interest but will bring them in for me. I wish mine did because I need to put my torts in my Will at some point. 

I wonder why he isn't approved yet? Hmmm.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> That is nice! What great memories you are creating together.
> 
> My kids don't really have any interest but will bring them in for me. I wish mine did because I need to put my torts in my Will at some point.
> 
> I wonder why he isn't approved yet? Hmmm.


Don't know ? Maybe because he is my off spring . haha Looks like they don't want two of me . haha


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Did you actually go, it sounds like fun!



No, I don't do crowds.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Yes he does .He signed up but no one has a proved his account . His name is Matt Taylor.



Username 'Matt Taylor' is a good username. New members don't need to be approved anymore.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good afternoon all 
Happy Saturday


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> No, I don't do crowds.




I knew that, but I thought maybe you ventured out from under your bridge


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon all
> Happy Saturday



Good afternoon! Any plans?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> We finally played our age bracket and won 11-6! Sometimes we play up so we don't stand a chance but builds their skills.


Top hole! Well done.
Sounds like a comfortable win.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon all
> Happy Saturday


Crikey!
Very nearly Sunday here (15 mins).
Whatever day,
Have a good one.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Just got off work. Exhausted. Back in at 8 in the morning. Going to Shower, Eat and go straight to bed. Night


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Good afternoon! Any plans?


Nope. Been a pretty busy day so far. You?


----------



## AZtortMom

Donna/Turbo said:


> Just got off work. Exhausted. Back in at 8 in the morning. Going to Shower, Eat and go straight to bed. Night


Night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> Just got off work. Exhausted. Back in at 8 in the morning. Going to Shower, Eat and go straight to bed. Night


Hello and goodnight.
Sweet dreams.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Username 'Matt Taylor' is a good username. New members don't need to be approved anymore.


He can't post anything . He is a tfo ghost.


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Nope. Been a pretty busy day so far. You?



Busy morning but resting now, trying to get motivated to plant some seeds for my future tort. 

I also need to water some bushes before they die! I hate this drought
We turned off our sprinklers but there's a few you need a drink.


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Na we just looking at houses


 Good luck!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sure thing, Gillian. glad you had a couple of nice days off the treadmill.
> You should have refused to go home!
> Wifey said thanks and Tidgy looked a bit confused.


 Hi Adam and thanks your sweeet message. I'm afraid I had to return home: my friend, her husband and children had to go to her inlaws for a private matter. Too bad!


----------



## Gillian M

puffy137 said:


> That photo is taking a long time to appear . Is it the same for the rest of you ? I have another photo to share. This morning Vicky was busy digging with her hind feet at the corner of their house, only her hind legs & tail were visible. She has already laid about 5 eggs a week ago , now this morning she laid 6. They were only an inch below the surface so I dug a slightly bigger hole & transferred them. When I lifted the house off , guess who was inside with her , face to face , it was Cesar. The same Cesar that I found in the birthing chamber when Dana laid her eggs a few days ago. He seems to find egg laying fascinating . They were face to face , but by the time I got the camera focused he had moved.
> View attachment 126447


 Nice!


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> You've been busy with the broom and mop?


 So it seems. I've been as well after I spent a couple of days at a friend's.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> You beat me to the punch.....
> 
> View attachment 126494
> View attachment 126495
> View attachment 126496
> View attachment 126497
> 
> 
> All insulated with close-able vent.


 


bouaboua said:


> You beat me to the punch.....
> 
> View attachment 126494
> View attachment 126495
> View attachment 126496
> View attachment 126497
> 
> 
> All insulated with close-able vent.


 
Looks great! Good luck.


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> BBQ is awesome ! You guys are making me hungry !


 Me too, even though it's 3.10am and not the right time for it.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> He can't post anything . He is a tfo ghost.



Ask him to take a screenshot of what happens when he tries to post. That way Josh can see what's going on and fix it for him.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon all
> Happy Saturday


 Hi everyone and enjoy your Sunday with your families, torts, turtles and of course...  *snakes*-*UGH!*


----------



## mike taylor

OK Yvonne when he gets home I will .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam and thanks your sweeet message. I'm afraid I had to return home: my friend, her husband and children had to go to her inlaws for a private matter. Too bad!


Oh well, hopefully you'll get the chance to go again before too long.


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning Adam, hope you are well. Already wide awake like myself? Sleep just would not come last night! I guess it's after my return home, I regret to say.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not gone to bed yet. It's 2 am here 
Will be turning in soon, I expect.
Good morning to you, too.


----------



## Gillian M

Hi Adam. I have been receiving alerts from you but once I go into the said alert I find *NOTHING*! Know by any chance why?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Do you have the messages above #58187 and #58189 above?


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi everyone and enjoy your Sunday with your families, torts, turtles and of course...  *snakes*-*UGH!*


Hi Adam *waves*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And hi to you as well!
Did you get my like for your message and can you read this ok?
Only Gillian was having problems, she said.
How's you?


----------



## mike taylor

Where's everyone ? No newt to pick on .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No, maybe he's travelling.
Pick on me if you like.


----------



## Momof4

I'm lurking! Caught up on some threads and asking myself if I should have a cocktail?


----------



## mike taylor

I can't pick on you . You're just as strong it wouldn't be as fun .


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, maybe he's travelling.
> Pick on me if you like.



Your're to nice to pick on
I love reading your write ups in the joke thread! You are truly a great writer!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I can't pick on you . You're just as strong it wouldn't be as fun .


Eat breakfast cereal.
Is that any better?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Your're to nice to pick on
> I love reading your write ups in the joke thread! You are truly a great writer!


Well, thank you kindly, i'm touched.
In the head, mainly


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Eat breakfast cereal.
> Is that any better?



Well, it's nothing like broken glass - and, I happen to LIKE breakfast cereal!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it's nothing like broken glass - and, I happen to LIKE breakfast cereal!


Exactly, broken glass would be naughty and unkind.
and against the rules.
As Mike said, I'm a poor substitute for dear Nick.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Where's everyone ? No newt to pick on .


i have decided to leave the forum until mike learns not be an ***


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have decided to leave the forum until mike learns not be an ***


Well, you might as well pack your **** now then lol


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have decided to leave the forum until mike learns not be an ***


You might be old and gray by then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have decided to leave the forum until mike learns not be an ***


Just ain't gonna happen, Nick.


----------



## Yvonne G

I have to admit that you brought it all on yourself, Nick. You have been way worse than Mike. (and you started it all)


----------



## Heather H

Wow what did I miss this time?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just the usual, someone saying they're gonna quit the forum.


----------



## mike taylor

Haha That's funny . I didn't really do anything this time .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nope, nothing of import.


----------



## Heather H

You guys are funny.


----------



## mike taylor

Man that was easy . I got him mad fast .


----------



## Heather H

So question.... if something was possible, would you want to know before the results or after?


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Man that was easy . I got him mad fast .


I didn't read a bunch of posts.. maybe I should go back a few.


----------



## tortdad

Heather H said:


> So question.... if something was possible, would you want to know before the results or after?


Would knowing ahead of time help?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> So question.... if something was possible, would you want to know before the results or after?


i always want to be forearmed.
So b4.
Actually,I've got 2 forearms, so i'm ok.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> I didn't read a bunch of posts.. maybe I should go back a few.


Not a lot actually happened.


----------



## Heather H

Ok here's my problem. I don't keep things from my son's father. But my son my be a father. Should I tell his dad of the possible child? Or wait and get DNA done?


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> Ok here's my problem. I don't keep things from my son's father. But my son my be a father. Should I tell his dad of the possible child? Or wait and get DNA done?


I would wait. Cross that bridge when you have to


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Ok here's my problem. I don't keep things from my son's father. But my son my be a father. Should I tell his dad of the possible child? Or wait and get DNA done?


OMG, that's really heavy. i'm not qualified to say, but I i think I agree with leighti.
i'd wait, no point in sounding an alarm if there may be no fire.


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> Ok here's my problem. I don't keep things from my son's father. But my son my be a father. Should I tell his dad of the possible child? Or wait and get DNA done?


I'm so confused with my teenager brain?!?!? Hold on so your sons father is your husband right? Or is it a divorce? I'm so confused sorry. I would tell the father that his son might have a kid, it's his right to know and just keeping it a secret forever and him finding out himself would make him even more angry.


----------



## Killerrookie

I know if my mom knew I had a kid and never told my dad until a month or two later. He would be so p****d that she knew and never told her about it and chew her out and then me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Moozillion 
Good morning! Speak to you later, but it's a sad story on the jokes thread today.
I'm off to bed now, so speak to you later. Nighty-night.


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> I'm so confused with my teenager brain?!?!? Hold on so your sons father is your husband right? Or is it a divorce? I'm so confused sorry. I would tell the father that his son might have a kid, it's his right to know and just keeping it a secret forever and him finding out himself would make him even more angry.


His father and I are complicated  . He is gonna be angry no matter what. Ahhhh


----------



## Heather H

Night Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night my tortoise loving family.
see you all in a few hours time
Bless you all.


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> I know if my mom knew I had a kid and never told my dad until a month or two later. He would be so p****d that she knew and never told her about it and chew her out and then me.


True. I just found out last night. The baby is 9 months old.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> True. I just found out last night. The baby is 9 months old.


Good luck with that Heather.
A real dilemma.
C U later.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck with that Heather.
> A real dilemma.
> C U later.


Ty


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> Night Adam


Well idk what to say to all this to be honest. I've told my mom I've been thinking about wanting a kid with my GF for awhile now and she says not to have on but if you do I'm not taking care of it. But I really still want one but I've been thinking more about it and realize idk if I'm ready yet.


----------



## mike taylor

Heather H said:


> Ok here's my problem. I don't keep things from my son's father. But my son my be a father. Should I tell his dad of the possible child? Or wait and get DNA done?


As a Father to three boys if my wife didn't think enough to tell me about something like this it would be divorce time . That's something all three of you need to talk about . If it's a false alarm then talk to your boy about protection .


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> Well idk what to say to all this to be honest. I've told my mom I've been thinking about wanting a kid with my GF for awhile now and she says not to have on but if you do I'm not taking care of it. But I really still want one but I've been thinking more about it and realize idk if I'm ready yet.


Your not. Lol.


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> As a Father to three boys if my wife didn't think enough to tell me about something like this it would be divorce time . That's something all three of you need to talk about . If it's a false alarm then talk to your boy about protection .


I should have said that better. There is a baby already.


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> Your not. Lol.


I know I'm not ready!!! Still want one tho.... Ah If I did have a kid I know for fact I'll have to get rid of the tortoise and I'm definitely not willing to do that so I'll stay being childless


----------



## leigti

Killerrookie said:


> I know I'm not ready!!! Still want one tho.... Ah If I did have a kid I know for fact I'll have to get rid of the tortoise and I'm definitely not willing to do that so I'll stay being childless


Why would you have to get rid of the tortoise?


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> I should have said that better. There is a baby already.


All ready a kid!!!! Oh boy...... (Mickey Mouse reference)


----------



## Killerrookie

leigti said:


> Why would you have to get rid of the tortoise?


If I had a kid and tortoise I would have to pay lots of money to keep both of them because I know that my mom and dad aren't gonna pay for s***


----------



## Killerrookie

leigti said:


> Why would you have to get rid of the tortoise?


Unless you want to pay for my kids diapers and food then sure I'll have both


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> True. I just found out last night. The baby is 9 months old.


Well, I think things are a little different if the baby is already here. For some reason I was just thinking the girl was pregnant but hadn't had the baby yet. I think you probably should tell him then. But only you have an idea of how he will react and that will tell you when he should be told.


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> I should have said that better. There is a baby already.


I think you should take him somewhere relaxing and fun for a day and then tell him at the end of the day.... Idk I'm just trying to help but I'm really not helping at all.


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> I think you should take him somewhere relaxing and fun for a day and then tell him at the end of the day.... Idk I'm just trying to help but I'm really not helping at all.


No that's a good idea


----------



## mike taylor

Heather H said:


> I should have said that better. There is a baby already.


I still would like to know . Your husband will be pissed off if you hide this . I know I would be mad as hell even if it wasn't his . You should share the information with him . After your boy goes to sleep to let him cool down . Talk to your husband and have him control his anger . Talk to your boy together . It will all work out . My wife was 16 when we had our first boy . So I was in your boys spot . I know exactly what you are filling .


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> No that's a good idea


Well take him places that he really loves to go to or take him to do something that he's been dying to go do... Idk something that will loosen his mind up and relax him a bit to tell him.


----------



## leigti

Killerrookie said:


> Unless you want to pay for my kids diapers and food then sure I'll have both


What kind of tortoise do you have and how many of them? It seems to me like most of the cost comes with the initial set up. Of course that does depend on the kind of tortoise.


----------



## Killerrookie

3 sulcata, 1 red foot and a leopard tortoise. I also am about to buy 2 more sulcata tortoise and been thinking about getting another leopard tortoise.


----------



## leigti

Killerrookie said:


> 3 sulcata, 1 red foot and a leopard tortoise. I also am about to buy 2 more sulcata tortoise and been thinking about getting another leopard tortoise.


Holy cow. No kids for you


----------



## Killerrookie

leigti said:


> Holy cow. No kids for you


Haha yup!!!! I already have 5 babies and hopefully 3 more on the way!!!!


----------



## leigti

Killerrookie said:


> Haha yup!!!! I already have 5 babies and hopefully 3 more on the way!!!!


I ended up not being able to have kids, so my animals are my kids. I have one dog, two cats, three chickens, and one Russian tortoise.


----------



## Momof4

Heather , I agree! You need to tell him. A day has already gone by. 
My husband would be so mad if I kept that to myself. 
Just warn him that you may have "bad" news, so he can sorta brace himself. I feel for you. 
How old is your son? Only if you want to share. 
Good luck girl!


----------



## leigti

And I used to have a 50 gallon aquarium and I really miss my fish. So official or two might be in my future.


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> Heather , I agree! You need to tell him. A day has already gone by.
> My husband would be so mad if I kept that to myself.
> Just warn him that you may have "bad" news, so he can sorta brace himself. I feel for you.
> How old is your son? Only if you want to share.
> Good luck girl!


18 next month. Thanks


----------



## Killerrookie

leigti said:


> And I used to have a 50 gallon aquarium and I really miss my fish. So official or two might be in my future.


I know that the 2 hatchling sulcata tortoises are pretty much official. Me and my mother have been talking about it and she says it's fine.


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> I ended up not being able to have kids, so my animals are my kids. I have one dog, two cats, three chickens, and one Russian tortoise.


Hugs.


----------



## tortdad

Heather H said:


> His father and I are complicated  . He is gonna be angry no matter what. Ahhhh



I've always wanted to ask but left it alone. I remember when you post your pic and said her is my baby daddy and his partner. I'm sure it's complicated but you two have a kid and obviously still talk to each other so you need to tell him, the sooner the better.... No matter how pissed he gets. He has a right to know and the responsibility to help his son become a father, not just a dad. DNA is still a must. How did you come to find out?


----------



## leigti

I don't own one but it seems like having a sulcata is more like having a form of livestock. I don't mean that in a derogatory way, you just have to have secure in closures and lots of room. Especially if you have more than one of them. I became interested in tortoises when I first saw a little tiny baby sulcata at the local pet store. Luckily I did research and realized I could not give one what it needed. So I got a Russian and she is great. I would have many more tortoises if I had the space.


----------



## Momof4

Heather, if it is his baby, I believe the best thing you can do is support your son. It will be a waste of time to get all upset and point fingers because in the end , it will all workout out. 
How does your son feel about this news?


----------



## puffy137

Heather H said:


> His father and I are complicated  . He is gonna be angry no matter what. Ahhhh



No matter what girl , you will get the blame !!!... Men!!!


----------



## Heather H

Girl had boyfriend . Had sex Oct. 7, broke up Oct 8. She lived next door . She is my son's good friend. Oct. 10th her and my son.....condom broke....9 months later baby. She told me she was pregnant by ex. When baby was born she moved in with her dad. She came to visit her mom this weekend. My son's reaction to the baby told me something was not right. I confronted them. They told me what happened. I'm still in shock.


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> Heather, if it is his baby, I believe the best thing you can do is support your son. It will be a waste of time to get all upset and point fingers because in the end , it will all workout out.
> How does your son feel about this news?


He has known since she found out she was pregnant. He won't talk to me about how he feels. He loves the baby.


----------



## Heather H

I'm going to bed. It's going to be a long day tomorrow.


----------



## puffy137

Heather H said:


> Girl had boyfriend . Had sex Oct. 7, broke up Oct 8. She lived next door . She is my son's good friend. Oct. 10th her and my son.....condom broke....9 months later baby. She told me she was pregnant by ex. When baby was born she moved in with her dad. She came to visit her mom this weekend. My son's reaction to the baby told me something was not right. I confronted them. They told me what happened. I'm still in shock.


Darn ! what a mess we all get into in these permissive days. Sometimes I wonder if Victorian values made people happier , at least they knew who their fathers were ( most of the time ). Even here in arab countries , when a person is named as Bin So & so . Son of etc . the qualifier is ( If His Mother Can Be Believed )


----------



## Momof4

Sending you strength!!!


----------



## Heather H

Thanks everyone.


----------



## puffy137

Heather H said:


> I'm going to bed. It's going to be a long day tomorrow.


Night night , will be thinking about you ,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I know I'm not ready!!! Still want one tho.... Ah If I did have a kid I know for fact I'll have to get rid of the tortoise and I'm definitely not willing to do that so I'll stay being childless


Well said, sir!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I ended up not being able to have kids, so my animals are my kids. I have one dog, two cats, three chickens, and one Russian tortoise.


Me too, no kids, just our beautiful little Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Night night , will be thinking about you ,


@puffy137 Sorry i missed a chat last night.
Soon I hope.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I knew that, but I thought maybe you ventured out from under your bridge



She is going to do a major leaving in a few weeks.


----------



## Jacqui

Another rainy morning here. I collected some worms from the road and released them into the box pen. I also collected some who had been slightly run over and presented them to the only box turtle out this am.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff is in AZ on I 80, so if your in the area and see a Prime truck, be sure to wave and act crazy.


----------



## Jacqui

I tried four times yesterday to send Cameron a belated birthday wish and each time I lost the signal. Maybe this time?

Happy belated birthday Cameron!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm lurking! Caught up on some threads and asking myself if I should have a cocktail?



What did you decide? What was it? Snoopy people want to know.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have decided to leave the forum until mike learns not be an ***



We shall miss you Nick.


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> So question.... if something was possible, would you want to know before the results or after?



Since I have a hard time with patience, tell me now.


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> Ok here's my problem. I don't keep things from my son's father. But my son my be a father. Should I tell his dad of the possible child? Or wait and get DNA done?



I think that is something your son has the right to tell or not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Another rainy morning here. I collected some worms from the road and released them into the box pen. I also collected some who had been slightly run over and presented them to the only box turtle out this am.


Tidgy doesn't eat worms. 
i will post you some of mine.
Sorry i was rude to you yesterday, I was very tired and irritable, but that still doesn't excuse it.
Very impolite when you were just trying to be helpful.
Hope you have a super day.


----------



## Jacqui

Wow I can not believe you all think the Dad should be told. I let my children decide what and when they want to share things in their life with their dad. I think that is part of them becoming adults, learning responsibility and consequences of ones actions or lack of them.

My sister and one ex blab to everybody things I may wish to not have shared, so I understand how my kids would feel about me tattling on them.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> She is going to do a major leaving in a few weeks.



That's true


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> What did you decide? What was it? Snoopy people want to know.



Nope, to tired. Watched Disney with my daughter while chatting here. 
I also saved my dog from the coyote. I was so scared way out in the dark with just a stick! That thing was lurking from the bushes!


The weapons are in our trailer from our desert trip.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Wow I can not believe you all think the Dad should be told. I let my children decide what and when they want to share things in their life with their dad. I think that is part of them becoming adults, learning responsibility and consequences of ones actions or lack of them.
> 
> My sister and one ex blab to everybody things I may wish to not have shared, so I understand how my kids would feel about me tattling on them.


I'm under the impression this is a young adult still living at home. Is this correct heather? 

If so then you're right to privacy goes out the window. If you're still living in my house then I need to know.


----------



## Momof4

It's hard because we don't have all the facts either! If they were divorced and living separate then I may have changed my answer. But as a couple and family I think he should know. He would be devastated if a year from now he finds out his wife/family kept this from him.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I'm under the impression this is a young adult still living at home. Is this correct heather?
> 
> If so then you're right to privacy goes out the window. If you're still living in my house then I need to know.



Completely agree!


----------



## bouaboua

@Jacqui ,@Yvonne G @russian/sulcata/tortoise 

What caused the Sulcata to do this?? This is the photo I found in one of the forum in China.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's a prolapse, Steven. They need to keep it moist and get the tortoise to a vet. It looks like female parts, not a penis. This could be pretty serious. Prolapses are caused by straining either from parasites, constipation, egg bound, stones, etc.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Jeff is in AZ on I 80, so if your in the area and see a Prime truck, be sure to wave and act crazy.



Can they flash him? Lol!!


----------



## Momof4

I miss replies because the app takes forever to refresh. I pull down the screen but it lags. 

My daughter and I drove around to the backyard just to drop of one bag of garden soil! It weighed like 50lb. 
We thinned out some old stuff and planted seeds. I love a fresh bag of soil! It was so warm and moist. 
Ok, that sounded weird.


----------



## Momof4

@Jacqui The 50# bags you spread out the other day, was that from a feed store? Like, pasture seeds? 
Was is for a sullie?


----------



## Yvonne G

What a weakling! I lug 75 and 100lb bags of feed all the time. Well, sometimes I do use the wheelbarrow.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> That's a prolapse, Steven. They need to keep it moist and get the tortoise to a vet. It looks like female parts, not a penis. This could be pretty serious. Prolapses are caused by straining either from parasites, constipation, egg bound, stones, etc.


Thank you Yvonne. Thank you. ~~


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> What a weakling! I lug 75 and 100lb bags of feed all the time. Well, sometimes I do use the wheelbarrow.



I don't know how you do it! It was even heavy for the guy who loaded it. Maybe it was more! It was the red striped bag that's 2cubic. 

Our yard is not one level so we have a driveway to the back to drop off stuff. It works great.


----------



## Momof4

I may need to venture out and take my kids to the beach today. I would rather clean house and get ready for the week.


----------



## mike taylor

I say go to the beach .


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> Wow I can not believe you all think the Dad should be told. I let my children decide what and when they want to share things in their life with their dad. I think that is part of them becoming adults, learning responsibility and consequences of ones actions or lack of them.
> 
> My sister and one ex blab to everybody things I may wish to not have shared, so I understand how my kids would feel about me tattling on them.


The kids are both under 18. They have been hiding this for 18 months. They are scared to tell my son's dad. They want him to know but are afraid of his reaction. Normally this is not something I would share on here but I'm so confused.


----------



## Abdulla6169

To Nick:

1-View Mike Taylor's profile 
2- Click on the ignore button (see photo)


You won't see his posts any more
@russian/sulcata/tortoise
P.S.: This photo is just an example and @bouaboua is a great member. Also, if you're just kidding ignore this. Thanks and have a nice day.


----------



## Heather H

tortdad said:


> I'm under the impression this is a young adult still living at home. Is this correct heather?
> 
> If so then you're right to privacy goes out the window. If you're still living in my house then I need to know.


Yes he is 17 and 11 months. Lives at home.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I say go to the beach .



I know, we will. It's hard because we bring so much stuff, you know like when you go to baseball games or soccer! We have a sports wagon but it doesn't work on sand. 
I'm going to limit it this time!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Heather H said:


> Yes he is 17 and 11 months. Lives at home.


Oh my... I just read your posts. I feel sorry that you might have some trouble telling his dad. I just hope it goes O.K. Sending you my prayers!


----------



## mike taylor

Man you're against me to . He gets as he gives . Its all in good fun . If you dish it out you should be able to take it . So should I fill bad ? Sorry Newt but I don't fill bad . I'll just make it a point not to talk to you anymore .


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> I say go to the beach .


Me too.


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> Yes he is 17 and 11 months. Lives at home.



I can't even imagine what you're going through. I feel for all three of you! How long does DNA test take? 

Does her mom know it could be your sons? She could tell your son's dad before you guys do!


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Man you're against me to . He gets as he gives . Its all in good fun . If you dish it out you should be able to take it . So should I fill bad ? Sorry Newt but I don't fill bad . I'll just make it a point not to talk to you anymore .


I'm not against you. He left the forum and I'm telling him if he can't handle your posts he should just ignore you. I personally think that having both of you on chat is better than one of you. That's all. No bias.


----------



## mike taylor

Heather H said:


> The kids are both under 18. They have been hiding this for 18 months. They are scared to tell my son's dad. They want him to know but are afraid of his reaction. Normally this is not something I would share on here but I'm so confused.


Just tell him unless he's going to lose it . As a father he should know what's going on in his sons life . It would be very different if your son was of age and didn't live at home anymore . Then your son could have the right to not tell him .


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> I can't even imagine what you're going through. I feel for all three of you! How long does DNA test take?
> 
> Does her mom know it could be your sons? She could tell your son's dad before you guys do!


No her mom does not know. She's her foster mom. I don't know how to even get the test. I feel like vomiting  . Thank you for all the advice.


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Just tell him unless he's going to lose it . As a father he should know what's going on in his sons life . It would be very different if your son was of age and didn't live at home anymore . Then your son could have the right to not tell him .


I think that's why he is waiting. He's so close to 18  . They did not tell me until I pushed the issue.


----------



## Abdulla6169

leigti said:


> Me too.


The beach is a great idea.


----------



## mike taylor

You can go to Walgreen's and buy one for 60.00 $ . Put on gloves open the test . Take a hair clipping from the boy and the baby . Put it in the test package . Send it off in a week or so it will be back . Don't ask how I know this I just do .


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Can they flash him? Lol!!



Other people do.


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> Yes he is 17 and 11 months. Lives at home.



with his father?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> @Jacqui The 50# bags you spread out the other day, was that from a feed store? Like, pasture seeds?
> Was is for a sullie?



Yes from a feed store/tractor supply. One was orchard grass and one bag was red clover. Yes was for sulcatas and others.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I miss replies because the app takes forever to refresh. I pull down the screen but it lags.
> 
> My daughter and I drove around to the backyard just to drop of one bag of garden soil! It weighed like 50lb.
> We thinned out some old stuff and planted seeds. I love a fresh bag of soil! It was so warm and moist.
> Ok, that sounded weird.



only to those with dirty minds... It was dirt after all... Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> The kids are both under 18. They have been hiding this for 18 months. They are scared to tell my son's dad. They want him to know but are afraid of his reaction. Normally this is not something I would share on here but I'm so confused.



do both of her parents know?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I may need to venture out and take my kids to the beach today. I would rather clean house and get ready for the week.



I have been to a beach once or twice. Certainly would beat house work in my mind.


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> No her mom does not know. She's her foster mom. I don't know how to even get the test. I feel like vomiting  . Thank you for all the advice.



Heather no matter what you do or the out come, it will be okay. It is this uncertain time that is the killer. Take it one day at a time. Remember too, that usually the feature we fear, is usually not as bad as we think it will be. Give loving light pushes for your son to tell his dad. I still think the words need to come from the son's mouth with you just there as backup.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Jeff is in AZ on I 80, so if your in the area and see a Prime truck, be sure to wave and act crazy.


I didn't know he drove for Prime. When I first started driving I drove for **** Simon and in SLC their terminal was right next to ours.


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie! Hey, those bulbs you sent me are coming up!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Hahaha look what the computer did to a legal and not dirty first name. But I'm sure John would remember the skunk....


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I didn't know he drove for Prime. When I first started driving I drove for **** Simon and in SLC their terminal was right next to ours.



They have bought a terminal from another company, so have moved. So you drove a skunk truck?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Maggie! Hey, those bulbs you sent me are coming up!


I'm glad cuz none of the other stuff I bought at the same time has shone any sign of coming up. I am SO disappointed. I'm glad yours are good. That makes me feel good.
Yup, and actually they ended up being a really good company for me. Too bad, the sons cocaine need is what bankrupted the company....


----------



## tortdad

Heather H said:


> The kids are both under 18. They have been hiding this for 18 months. They are scared to tell my son's dad. They want him to know but are afraid of his reaction. Normally this is not something I would share on here but I'm so confused.


 It's time to come clean 18 months of secret is far too long. You need to tell the boys dad and make sure he knows he can't freak out over this. This is life changing stuff here. All that matters right now making sure the baby is being cared for by both parents. If he is the dad he has responsibilities now. Time for him to man up and tell pops


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Yes from a feed store/tractor supply. One was orchard grass and one bag was red clover. Yes was for sulcatas and others.



Thank you!


----------



## Jacqui

Isn't parenthood always so wonderful and easy? *sigh*


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> only to those with dirty minds... It was dirt after all... Lol



Lol!!


----------



## mike taylor

Heather is your son and the neighbors girl dating now ?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Thank you!



Was only like $50-60 a bag. I love the smell and softness of orchard grass.


----------



## Jacqui

Do you son and girl wven care who is the real father? I mean I am kinda reading between the lines that they both want your son to be the father either natural or real (in thoughts and actions). How old is the girl?

What plans do they have for their lives?


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Isn't parenthood always so wonderful and easy? *sigh*


It is as long as you keep an open mind and talk stuff out without fighting . The hardest thing me and the wife had to deal with was with my oldest son . When he was 13 we found out he was smoking dope . We talked to him made him do research online to find out what it does to his young brain . He decided to keep doing it . I decided to kick his *** . He decided to stop doing it and change the friends he was hanging out with . I think he made a good decision the second time around .


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I'm glad cuz none of the other stuff I bought at the same time has shone any sign of coming up. I am SO disappointed. I'm glad yours are good. That makes me feel good.
> Yup, and actually they ended up being a really good company for me. Too bad, the sons cocaine need is what bankrupted the company....



That sucks, but maybe it is just to early in the season there.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> It is as long as you keep an open mind and talk stuff out without fighting . The hardest thing me and the wife had to deal with was with my oldest son . When he was 13 we found out he was smoking dope . We talked to him made him do research online to find out what it does to his young brain . He decided to keep doing it . I decided to kick his *** . He decided to stop doing it and change the friends he was hanging out with . I think he made a good decision the second time around .



I have to admit, my four were pretty good kids and not a lot of problems for me.


----------



## mike taylor

That's the only problem I've had . It was the kids he was hanging out with trying to be cool . It didn't take long to fix the problem . I keep my other two boys so busy they don't have time to get in trouble .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> It is as long as you keep an open mind and talk stuff out without fighting . The hardest thing me and the wife had to deal with was with my oldest son . When he was 13 we found out he was smoking dope . We talked to him made him do research online to find out what it does to his young brain . He decided to keep doing it . I decided to kick his *** . He decided to stop doing it and change the friends he was hanging out with . I think he made a good decision the second time around .


Let your son make his own decisions... Then beat him down for it not being the right one????

I love it and would have done the exact same thing. I knew we were friends for a reason, lol.


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Let your son make his own decisions... Then beat him down for it not being the right one????
> 
> I love it and would have done the exact same thing. I knew we were friends for a reason, lol.


He has a mind of his own . It just took a little kick start to make the right choice . Something about being strip down to your underwear and being thrown out of the house at 11 o'clock at night makes you rethink your decision. Haha It worked !


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Heather is your son and the neighbors girl dating now ?


No. They are best friends, never dated , just that one time did anything happen.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I may need to venture out and take my kids to the beach today. I would rather clean house and get ready for the week.



What??? Someone, quick! Feel that gal's forehead. I think she's running a fever. She prefers housework to a day at the beach? Pahleeze!


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> do both of her parents know?


No one knows it might be my son. Everyone assumed it was her ex.


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> Do you son and girl wven care who is the real father? I mean I am kinda reading between the lines that they both want your son to be the father either natural or real (in thoughts and actions). How old is the girl?
> 
> What plans do they have for their lives?


They care. The other possible boy is an jerkkkkkk. He's been in and out of jail. They want to know but don't. I want to know. I love the girl like a daughter. I even took her to appointments.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Just remember: Stay Happy. 

God bless.

I hope it goes well. I just don't know what to say... I hope all this ends up perfectly, the way it's supposed to be.


----------



## Jacqui

Keep in mind if the "jerk" is found to be the sperm donor, he has rights. That can be the bad flip side to the test.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> What??? Someone, quick! Feel that gal's forehead. I think she's running a fever. She prefers housework to a day at the beach? Pahleeze!



My house is a wreck! I invited my sons friend and we are headed out now. 
I will clean tomorrow, I like to have the house spotless when my husband gets home from China with clean sheets and all! Not that last long


----------



## mike taylor

My little Tuck basking .


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> My little Tuck basking .
> 
> View attachment 126598


He's a beauty. What type of turtle is he? Box turtle?


----------



## Jacqui

I started out inviting one child out for lunch. It has become three and a bf...


----------



## mike taylor

AbdullaAli said:


> He's a beauty. What type of turtle is he? Box turtle?


Red ear slider


----------



## Killerrookie

Yawwwwnn. Oh just realized it was 1:36 PM over here and I just woke up... I need to stop sleeping so darn much!! So how is everyone?!?!?


----------



## mike taylor

You have missed half the day ! I got up at six am to go fishing . Then I said self go back to bed is Sunday .


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> You have missed half the day ! I got up at six am to go fishing . Then I said self go back to bed is Sunday .


You go saltwater or freshwater fishing?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I started out inviting one child out for lunch. It has become three and a bf...



Chinese buffet or ribs?


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Yawwwwnn. Oh just realized it was 1:36 PM over here and I just woke up... I need to stop sleeping so darn much!! So how is everyone?!?!?



I am great. Currently I am surrounded by my brats.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Chinese buffet or ribs?



Mexican. Carlos O'Kelly's.


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> You go saltwater or freshwater fishing?



I love fishing! That reminds me that we need to go again!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> You have missed half the day ! I got up at six am to go fishing . Then I said self go back to bed is Sunday .



Catch anything?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I love fishing! That reminds me that we need to go again!



It has been years since I got to go.


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> I am great. Currently I am surrounded by my brats.


Haha can I come over and be one too!!!!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> I love fishing! That reminds me that we need to go again!


Omg YES!!!! Fishing is the best thing out there. Freshwater is bae.


----------



## mike taylor

Killerrookie said:


> You go saltwater or freshwater fishing?


Fresh water fishing and swimming .


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Catch anything?


Took my lazy butt back to bed . Still trying to over working 30 hours straight .


----------



## mike taylor

Nicky come back ! Nicky come back ! Nicky come back ! Fine go eat glass you big baby ! Haha I'm kidding come back ! Fine go drink bleach ! I'm sorry come back !


----------



## AZtortMom

Whew! Finally caught up


----------



## mike taylor

I know right if you put your phone down for one minute you miss so much .


----------



## Moozillion

Heather H said:


> The kids are both under 18. They have been hiding this for 18 months. They are scared to tell my son's dad. They want him to know but are afraid of his reaction. Normally this is not something I would share on here but I'm so confused.


i think a DNA test is the place to start. If your son is NOT the father, then no crisis.


----------



## mike taylor

Heather I married my best friend because she is a hottie . haha


----------



## mike taylor

I'm going to the store to look at a smoker to cook some barbecue . Its summer time beer and barbeque weather is here . Kevin has been on my butt to eat barbecue so have to get my butt in gear now . haha


----------



## Moozillion

Heather H said:


> They care. The other possible boy is an jerkkkkkk. He's been in and out of jail. They want to know but don't. I want to know. I love the girl like a daughter. I even took her to appointments.


What a humongous mess!!! I wish I knew what to tell you...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> My house is a wreck! I invited my sons friend and we are headed out now.
> I will clean tomorrow, I like to have the house spotless when my husband gets home from China with clean sheets and all! Not that last long


Hubby's coming back from China with clean sheets?
That'll be an extra suitcase then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Nicky come back ! Nicky come back ! Nicky come back ! Fine go eat glass you big baby ! Haha I'm kidding come back ! Fine go drink bleach ! I'm sorry come back !


Slightly mixed messages, here.
Split personality ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I'm going to the store to look at a smoker to cook some barbecue . Its summer time beer and barbeque weather is here . Kevin has been on my butt to eat barbecue so have to get my butt in gear now . haha


You are in a very amusing mood today Mike Taylor.
Bin at the beer before the barbecue?.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Whew! Finally caught up


Me too.
Pages and pages of stuff and my computers on a work to rule for better wages.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Haha can I come over and be one too!!!!!!



Yeppers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Yawwwwnn. Oh just realized it was 1:36 PM over here and I just woke up... I need to stop sleeping so darn much!! So how is everyone?!?!?


''Sleep is for tortoises'', - The 4th Doctor


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I'm going to the store to look at a smoker to cook some barbecue . Its summer time beer and barbeque weather is here . Kevin has been on my butt to eat barbecue so have to get my butt in gear now . haha



Plus I am inviting myself down.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I know right if you put your phone down for one minute you miss so much .



Sometimes, sometimes not


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I love fishing! That reminds me that we need to go again!


I love sea fishing, but I am really rubbish at it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> No. They are best friends, never dated , just that one time did anything happen.


The odds should be in your favour.
If the ex botfriend was a regular thing and your son was just a 'Oh my goodness, we shouldn't have done that' one time thing, the maths are gonna favour the baby being the regular chaps.
Unless your son is super-fertile!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Yeppers.


Me too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 126592
> 
> Just remember: Stay Happy.
> 
> God bless.
> 
> I hope it goes well. I just don't know what to say... I hope all this ends up perfectly, the way it's supposed to be.


Hi, Abdulla, how was the exam?
And how are you today?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night. It's really late now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Abdulla, how was the exam?
> And how are you today?


It was really easy and I'm fine. 
*yawn* 
Good Night Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night. It's really late now.


Oh, ok.
Sleep well.
We'll put the world to rights tomorrow, Inshallah.


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> It was really easy and I'm fine.
> *yawn*
> Good Night Adam!


Good job!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Good job!


Good evening, Kevin, had a good day?


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Kevin, had a good day?


So far it's been a bunch of weekly errands. I spent 8 hours at the hospital with my mom yesterday so now I'm doing everything at once


----------



## tortdad

Isn't it your bedtime yet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My first pet was a golden retriever called Simba. I was a tiny baby and when I began teething, I chewed along the spine of the dog. The poor creature whined and howled as i left bald patches and blood trails in my wake, but it never ran off or frightened me. It seemed to know I was too young to understand. Don't remember this, but my parents told me. Sadly, we lived in a town at the time and one day Simba ran onto the road and was killed.
This might seem strange, but it's kinda the first part of Tidgy's story.
@Moozillion


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Isn't it your bedtime yet


Me? It's 10.20 pm and I don't usually sleep til 4 or 5 am, so no, not really.
Trying to get rid of me?


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me? It's 10.20 pm and I don't usually sleep til 4 or 5 am, so no, not really.
> Trying to get rid of me?


Hahaha no sir

I though you were 12 hours ahead of me not 6


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Hahaha no sir
> 
> I though you were 12 hours ahead of me not 6


I love the fact that we have so many different people from different time zones here, but we all manage to meet together sometimes. It's great for understanding other peoples cultures and customs. I've learned a lot about the USA, for example just by reading this pretend chat.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Plus I am inviting myself down.


No problems with that !


----------



## Jacqui

I invited them out, but my son paid. I ended up just doing the tip.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Nicky come back ! Nicky come back ! Nicky come back ! Fine go eat glass you big baby ! Haha I'm kidding come back ! Fine go drink bleach ! I'm sorry come back !



He's probably too lazy to go back and read the posts he missed, so you're gonna' hafta' do the alert thing - @russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

He has been looking in on us.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Man you're against me to . He gets as he gives . Its all in good fun . If you dish it out you should be able to take it . So should I fill bad ? Sorry Newt but I don't fill bad . I'll just make it a point not to talk to you anymore .



Mike...I am on your side. I don't usually participate in the chat because of the disrespect towards adults and the crap between the two of you is, frankly, off-putting and mostly boring.... So, know that I appreciate you, and I got your back (so to speak)


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The odds should be in your favour.
> If the ex botfriend was a regular thing and your son was just a 'Oh my goodness, we shouldn't have done that' one time thing, the maths are gonna favour the baby being the regular chaps.
> Unless your son is super-fertile!


I think an additional complication is that the girl and Heather's son both want HIM to be the father because the girl's ex is not a nice person at all: has been in and out of jail etc.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> So far it's been a bunch of weekly errands. I spent 8 hours at the hospital with my mom yesterday so now I'm doing everything at once



Is your mom resting comfortably at home?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Is your mom resting comfortably at home?



That's what I was going to ask.


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Is your mom resting comfortably at home?





Jacqui said:


> That's what I was going to ask.


Yes, thanks for asking


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I think an additional complication is that the girl and Heather's son both want HIM to be the father because the girl's ex is not a nice person at all: has been in and out of jail etc.


Yeah, i get it, but it's a very tricky situation. Just saying the odds are with the other guy, i should think.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Holly Cows. I work one weekend and the whole forum goes nuts. We have new babies, a mom in the hospital, Mike fighting with 2 people, another person quitting, and a lot of laziness. I guess I just cant work weekends anymore if I want to keep up with this forum. Took me an hour to catch up. What is going to happen when I go on vacation??


----------



## Killerrookie

Donna/Turbo said:


> Holly Cows. I work one weekend and the whole forum goes nuts. We have new babies, a mom in the hospital, Mike fighting with 2 people, another person quitting, and a lot of laziness. I guess I just cant work weekends anymore if I want to keep up with this forum. Took me an hour to catch up. What is going to happen when I go on vacation??


Your gonna have to spend a couple days reading the forum chat


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Interesting!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207108090404731&set=gm.552376074905658&type=1


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> Holly Cows. I work one weekend and the whole forum goes nuts. We have new babies, a mom in the hospital, Mike fighting with 2 people, another person quitting, and a lot of laziness. I guess I just cant work weekends anymore if I want to keep up with this forum. Took me an hour to catch up. What is going to happen when I go on vacation??


We'll all come with you.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We'll all come with you.


That would be so much fun!!! Road Trip!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> That would be so much fun!!! Road Trip!!


Wouldn't it be great though!
And weird.
Tears before bedtime.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> Mike...I am on your side. I don't usually participate in the chat because of the disrespect towards adults and the crap between the two of you is, frankly, off-putting and mostly boring.... So, know that I appreciate you, and I got your back (so to speak)


Thanks


----------



## mike taylor

I think he was joking . I never take anything he says to heart .


----------



## tortdad

I think I just scored a free Redfoot, shipping and all.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I think he was joking . I never take anything he says to heart .



That's the problem when you joke so much. Nobody knows when the joke becomes hurt.... This is everybody, not sayin' just Nick.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I think I just scored a free Redfoot, shipping and all.



I saw and if it turns out female I am gonna be so green.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Yes, thanks for asking



How are you holding up?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I think I just scored a free Redfoot, shipping and all.


Result!


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> I saw and if it turns out female I am gonna be so green.


I think it's a male. There's a side shot and I can see some hourglass.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> How are you holding up?


I'm alright. I'm use to being the one who takes care of my mom.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I think I just scored a free Redfoot, shipping and all.



I saw that thread! Yay!!


----------



## tortdad

Can someone help me find the link showing "how to" box and ship a tort with fedex. I know I've seen a thread here on it but I can't find it.


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> I think I just scored a free Redfoot, shipping and all.


Don't rub it in!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Can someone help me find the link showing "how to" box and ship a tort with fedex. I know I've seen a thread here on it but I can't find it.



I believe it was recently posted on the hingeback section about a tortoise needing a home. I can not do cut and paste with this phone.


----------



## Jacqui

It is just such a beautiful night this evening for a long car ride.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> It is just such a beautiful night this evening for a long car ride.


Where you goin?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Where you goin?



Coming home from Lincoln and seeing my children/buying tortoise greens. The sun is peaking out between clouds.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Where you goin?



I would really love just to take off and go see folks in CA...


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I would really love just to take off and go see folks in CA...


Or AZ


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Or AZ



Thinking that for fall....


----------



## Jacqui

How was your weekend Noel?


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Can someone help me find the link showing "how to" box and ship a tort with fedex. I know I've seen a thread here on it but I can't find it.



Ship your reptiles has a help section and lots of info on shipping.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi hi hi.
I'm so sorry I'm so late on so many things!  I'm such a procrastinator...
How are you guys? Tell me it all! 
Until later...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi hi hi.
> I'm so sorry I'm so late on so many things!  I'm such a procrastinator...
> How are you guys? Tell me it all!
> Until later...
> View attachment 126641


WHERES THE COMIC!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> WHERES THE COMIC!!!


I'm sorry I'm sorry I'm sorry!
Again, late late late procrastinator! I have a couple more pictures I promised Prairie Mom and don't worry, you'll get it.
I'm so sorry, I feel like I lost a lot of good friends over this, so don't worry, _you will get it_!!!


----------



## tortdad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm sorry I'm sorry I'm sorry!
> Again, late late late procrastinator! I have a couple more pictures I promised Prairie Mom and don't worry, you'll get it.
> I'm so sorry, I feel like I lost a lot of good friends over this, so don't worry, _you will get it_!!!


You've lost nobody. Don't let nick pressure you into thinking otherwise.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> WHERES THE COMIC!!!


Lighten up bro


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi hi hi.
> I'm so sorry I'm so late on so many things!  I'm such a procrastinator...
> How are you guys? Tell me it all!
> Until later...
> View attachment 126641



Who is this person?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm sorry I'm sorry I'm sorry!
> Again, late late late procrastinator! I have a couple more pictures I promised Prairie Mom and don't worry, you'll get it.
> I'm so sorry, I feel like I lost a lot of good friends over this, so don't worry, _you will get it_!!!



Friends would never leave for such a small thing. Do the comic when and if you ever want to or have time to.


----------



## Moozillion

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm sorry I'm sorry I'm sorry!
> Again, late late late procrastinator! I have a couple more pictures I promised Prairie Mom and don't worry, you'll get it.
> I'm so sorry, I feel like I lost a lot of good friends over this, so don't worry, _you will get it_!!!


It's all good!  Don't stress out over it- if you do, it won't be fun anymore, and that'll block your creativity!!
Jus' go with the flow whenever your Muse whispers!!


----------



## Heather H

Moozillion said:


> I think an additional complication is that the girl and Heather's son both want HIM to be the father because the girl's ex is not a nice person at all: has been in and out of jail etc.


That's true. Told my son's dad today. He took it well. Now for DNA test. I told the girl no matter what I will still always be there for her. Thank you all  and of course I will let you guys know.


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> That's true. Told my son's dad today. He took it well. Now for DNA test. I told the girl no matter what I will still always be there for her. Thank you all  and of course I will let you guys know.




Phew! Glad it's wasn't so bad. You are a good person Heather!


----------



## Momof4

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm sorry I'm sorry I'm sorry!
> Again, late late late procrastinator! I have a couple more pictures I promised Prairie Mom and don't worry, you'll get it.
> I'm so sorry, I feel like I lost a lot of good friends over this, so don't worry, _you will get it_!!!



No way Jose'!! Glad your back!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> That's true. Told my son's dad today. He took it well. Now for DNA test. I told the girl no matter what I will still always be there for her. Thank you all  and of course I will let you guys know.


Very happy he took it so well.
And very brave of you too.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh well, hopefully you'll get the chance to go again before too long.


 Hi once again and thanks the encoraging message.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> How was your weekend Noel?


Good, but busy


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Your're to nice to pick on
> I love reading your write ups in the joke thread! You are truly a great writer!


 So very true: a GREAT writer!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Who is this person?


Someone random, of course


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Moozillion said:


> It's all good!  Don't stress out over it- if you do, it won't be fun anymore, and that'll block your creativity!!
> Jus' go with the flow whenever your Muse whispers!!


Thank you guys for being so patient. I'm so sorry I'm so slow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> So very true: a GREAT writer!


Bless you.
I'm largely a twister of other peoples material, I'm afraid.
But some of it's my own rubbish.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Good, but busy


Hello! How are you??


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Really, how is everyone? Apparently @jaizei is on the absent too? 
Well... I'll see about this...


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bless you.
> I'm largely a twister of other peoples material, I'm afraid.
> But some of it's my own rubbish.


 Whatever you describe yourself, you really are a GREAT writer Adam. My GOD...that imagination you have!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey , yellow is back and so is Nick . So happy you're back !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmm, a random person on the loose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Whatever you describe yourself, you really are a GREAT writer Adam. My GOD...that imagination you have!


Stop it, my ego is big enough already.
But thanks very much.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Someone random, of course



Some times those are the best kind.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Stop it, my ego is big enough already.
> But thanks very much.


 Getting big headed eh?? Only joking.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Thank you guys for being so patient. I'm so sorry I'm so slow!



Quit apologizing already.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Really, how is everyone? Apparently @jaizei is on the absent too?
> Well... I'll see about this...



He is just waiting for you to return. I am sure, he like the rest of us, misses you. Are you doing better?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

@jaizei 





And you don't want Liam looking for you...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Getting big headed eh?? Only joking.


Well, I think you're great too, Gillian.
let's just flatter each other, hey?
It's good for the soul.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> He is just waiting for you to return. I am sure, he like the rest of us, misses you. Are you doing better?


I feel so bad! You guys were fine


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> @jaizei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you don't want Liam looking for you...


Also, @jaizei, I owe you over 75 likes, remember?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I think you're great too, Gillian.
> let's just flatter each other, hey?
> It's good for the soul.


 Not a bad idea. However, let me *warn* you: I do not know how to. hahaha


----------



## Jacqui

We are just tickled your back.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Where's smarch and Abdulla? 
I see some awesome people from the forum! Hi guys! !


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Hey , yellow is back and so is Nick . So happy you're back !


What? Nicky actually was gone? Maybe doing homework?
Can't believe it! 
You guys are silly.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Also, @jaizei, I owe you over 75 likes, remember?



Get going on all those likes and @jaizei.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What? Nicky actually was gone? Maybe doing homework?
> Can't believe it!
> You guys are silly.



He likes to tease us with the threat of leaving.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> We are just tickled your back.


I have just the feather for that... 
How have you been?? Kitties?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> He likes to tease us with the threat of leaving.


He wouldn't ever. He's too attached


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Where's smarch and Abdulla?
> I see some awesome people from the forum! Hi guys! !



Smarch is on a break it seems. Abdulla is sleeping.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Smarch is on a break it seems. Abdulla is sleeping.


Right, it is night here, I should have thought! Hmm, she skips out sometimes too 
As in, usually, when it's night here, he's sleeping


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Also, @jaizei, I owe you over 75 likes, remember?



...and it's pretty hard to 'like' when one never posts!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hey, how is Yvonne these days?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abdulla's asleep, he had an exam today.
Smarch has been about a bit, she's done a thread recently on vegetarianism and hunting.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I have just the feather for that...
> How have you been?? Kitties?



One of my very feral cats, a white one called Ghost has four hidden in an old double cathouse/sratching post on the front porch.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> One of my very feral cats, a white one called Ghost has four hidden in an old double cathouse/sratching post on the front porch.


 
Send some over


----------



## Jacqui

Y


Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey, how is Yvonne these days?


Yvonne is fine. Her tortoise So has a hip problem.


----------



## Jacqui

I would love to send a few kittens your way.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Y
> Yvonne is fine. Her tortoise So has a hip problem.


 Bo and So, yes. 
I'm sorry! Are they doing okay? I'm not sure what that entails, does the weight off the shell cause that?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey, how is Yvonne these days?



I'm doing well, except for going through a lazy spell. having a hard time getting going with my outdoor chores.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I would love to send a few kittens your way.


I would love to accept them!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> I'm doing well, except for going through a lazy spell. having a hard time getting going with my outdoor chores.


 Read any good books?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Y
> Yvonne is fine. Her tortoise So has a hip problem.



No, it's not SO, it's Darth.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Read any good books?



I get at least one free book a day from BookBub, and I read it in time to order the next day's offering. Can't say they're good or bad, but they keep me entertained.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 126649


The king on his mound-





-so Nickypoo! How is school? How are you?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> I get at least one free book a day from BookBub, and I read it in time to order the next day's offering. Can't say they're good or bad, but they keep me entertained.


Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> No, it's not SO, it's Darth.


Is he doing okay?


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 126649


 Good morning.

And my reply is simply: 'N O C O M M E N T S !'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 126649


Hi, Nick, glad you're still on here.
Gorgeous beetle.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning.
> 
> And my reply is simply: 'N O C O M M E N T S !'


Hey! How is mr tortoise doing?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey! How is mr tortoise doing?


 Who's Mr. Tortoise??


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> Who's Mr. Tortoise??


Oh, I just refer to tortoise/turtle are mr/ms/miss if I don't know/don't say their names


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 126650


love bracket fungus.
Don't get them much around here.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 126650


Ah, you're just reminding me, I have these mushrooms to show you guys!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Nicky, how are the plants in your greenhouse growing?


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Y
> Yvonne is fine. Her tortoise So has a hip problem.


That would be Darth with the hip problem.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I think you're great too, Gillian.
> let's just flatter each other, hey?
> It's good for the soul.



Awe, a little bromance is budding


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh, I just refer to tortoise/turtle are mr/ms/miss if I don't know/don't say their names


 Alright, fair enough.


----------



## mike taylor

It's so sweet !


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> That would be Darth with the hip problem.


Hey mike, how are you?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> Alright, fair enough.


So yours is doing good?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Awe, a little bromance is budding


What you and me?
A bromance is between two men.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

@jaizei... I know what you need!
http://mirrors.rit.edu/instantCSI/


----------



## mike taylor

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey mike, how are you?


I'm doing great . All my tortoise are doing great .... so are my wife and kids . Just bought a new gas smoker to make some good barbecue .


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> So yours is doing good?


 Thanks for asking. My tort is doing better now that the weather is got rather hot overnight, whereas temperature has reached to a maximum of 25 degrees Celcius in Amman. I took my beloved tort for "a walk" in the striking sun and we both loved it. But at the same time children in the neighbourhood are still *stunned* to see a tortoise so they stop to "play" with my tort and just will *NOT* understand that torts do not like to be cuddled. They sometimes get on my nerves as well as my tort's!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I'm doing great . All my tortoise are doing great .... so are my wife and kids . Just bought a new gas smoker to make some good barbecue .



Then when the break in party?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> It's so sweet !


You're just jealous.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks for asking. My tort is doing better now that the weather is got rather hot overnight, whereas temperature has reached to a maximum of 25 degrees Celcius in Amman. I took my beloved tort for "a walk" in the striking sun and we both loved it. But at the same time children in the neighbourhood are still *stunned* to see a tortoise so they stop to "play" with my tort and just will *NOT* understand that torts do not like to be cuddled. They sometimes get on my nerves as well as my tort's!


I'm glad it's nice enough to go out! Hopefully more people will become educated about the concept of how, for a tortoise, 'alone is good'.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> I'm doing great . All my tortoise are doing great .... so are my wife and kids . Just bought a new gas smoker to make some good barbecue .


That's very good. You're such a nice person, I'm glad you guys are doing great! 
Ooh, thinking of grills... wow, I need a lot of pictures tomorrow...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Really, how is everyone? Apparently @jaizei is on the absent too?
> Well... I'll see about this...


Oh my God... We never thought we'd see you again. Glad your back! This is something worth celebrating for 

The comic isn't important right now (we're all busy sometimes).


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're just jealous.


Don't flatter yourself !


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm glad it's nice enough to go out! Hopefully more people will become educated about the concept of how, for a tortoise, 'alone is good'.


 Regret to have to say I'm not all that optimistic.


----------



## Gillian M

Good _'night'_ everyone. I know i'ts now 5.20am but I'm exhausted and I'm going to make up some sleep.

Enjoy you day.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey ,yellow did you see the big female sulcata I got from Kelly ? She is pyramided but beautiful .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Don't flatter yourself !


Why not ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good _'night'_ everyone. I know i'ts now 5.20am but I'm exhausted and I'm going to make up some sleep.
> 
> Enjoy you day.


Night night Gillian, sleep well.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Y
> Yvonne is fine. Her tortoise So has a hip problem.



I thought it was Darth...SO is one of the Aldabrans....Darth is emysemys, I think that what he is, one of her Mountain tortoises...


----------



## tortdad

So the people who are giving away the Redfoot emailed me to say they've ordered a label and shipping kit from ship your reptile. It takes 3 to 5 days to come in and they'll contact me with he shipping once it comes in. If all goes well I'll have a new Redfoot in a week.


----------



## mike taylor

Awesome Kevin .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Whew! Finally caught up


I've got 154 posts still to go. And if it's not slammed with posts we complain that it too quite. 
1st world issues me think…


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got 154 posts still to go. And if it's not slammed with posts we complain that it too quite.
> 1st world issues me think…



You won't answer your phone yet you appear to me to be not busy....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> You won't answer your phone yet you appear to me to be not busy....


It's an escape. Stay tuned for more tomorrow. Maggie.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I see no missed calls …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> gas smoker


Mike, I've been known to have gas and I am a tobacco smoker, making me a gas smoker. Should I watch for plane tickets?


----------



## mike taylor

Sorry you have the wrong number . haha Why would you answer my call but not hers ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Sorry you have the wrong number . haha Why would you answer my call but not hers ?


Wait, what?


----------



## mike taylor

Just trying to start crap .


----------



## tortdad

He took my calls too Maggie


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And Tidgy's


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very happy he took it so well.
> And very brave of you too.


Thank you.


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> Phew! Glad it's wasn't so bad. You are a good person Heather!


Thank you. I try to be


----------



## Momof4

@tortdad 
Wow! Kudos to you for helping Tasha with her setup! You were so patient, but I bet you just wanted to jump in your truck and show her how it's done! 
Poor little guy! I wonder how he was housed before she got him?


----------



## Heather H

I just want to thank all of you. It's nice to have people to turn to. Your the best guys. Did you guys know dna tests are $400


----------



## mike taylor

You can get a cheap one from Walgreen .


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> He took my calls too Maggie


And mine.


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> You can get a cheap one from Walgreen .


I will check it out ty


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> @tortdad
> Wow! Kudos to you for helping Tasha with her setup! You were so patient, but I bet you just wanted to jump in your truck and show her how it's done!
> Poor little guy! I wonder how he was housed before she got him?


I was hoping she would have contacted me today so I could let her barrow some stuff while hers comes in. I didn't want that tort suffering for the next 3 days. I've got an extra Che and thermostat.


----------



## mike taylor

I like helping out also . So if you need help and in the Houston area just ask .


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I was hoping she would have contacted me today so I could let her barrow some stuff while hers comes in. I didn't want that tort suffering for the next 3 days. I've got an extra Che and thermostat.



That's to bad! Hopefully she found a way to keep him warm for now besides the laundry room 
At least she asked for help.


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> That's to bad! Hopefully she found a way to keep him warm for now besides the laundry room
> At least she asked for help.


I gave her a lot of info, I just hope it wasn't too much all at once.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I like helping out also . So if you need help and in the Houston area just ask .


My lawn needs mowing......


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> My lawn needs mowing......


I'll do it....


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> My lawn needs mowing......


That's like two minutes of mowing . My yard needs a good cutting . It will take all day long . haha


----------



## mike taylor

If it ever stops raining I'll cut my grass . I can't wait till it stays in the the seventies at night . So I can stop bring in my red foods every night .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> I like helping out also . So if you need help and in the Houston area just ask .


I'm nowhere near Houston but I've got post holes that need dug and gravel that needs packed around the posts afterwards.


----------



## leigti

I wish it would rain here. It is so dry.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm nowhere near Houston but I've got post holes that need dug and gravel that needs packed around the posts afterwards.


 Sorry Ken you're on your own on that one bro .


----------



## Heather H

I think it's about to storm big here.


----------



## mike taylor

We got marble sized hail with 30 mile an hour winds .


----------



## tortdad

We've just gotten a lot of rain


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm nowhere near Houston but I've got post holes that need dug and gravel that needs packed around the posts afterwards.


 All my friends seem to have disappeared the day I needed help spreading 15 tons of gravel on my driveway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> All my friends seem to have disappeared the day I needed help spreading 15 tons of gravel on my driveway.


Do you think they're under the pile of gravel?


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do you think they're under the pile of gravel?


Maybe that's why it's so damn bumpy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Maybe that's why it's so damn bumpy.


That'll be it, like the carpet fitters and the missing canary. Just flatten the odd bump in the carpet.


----------



## leigti

Well, If that's why it was bumpy my big duly pick up truck took care of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Then we got a second dog which I remember, Simba II and a duck called Clara, a cat calles Meilou Cher, various hamsters and gerbils and two Moroccan spur-thighed greek tortoises, Speedy, a small adult male and Gonzalez, a very large adult female.
I remember Clara was a big (to me huge) white farmyard duck who loved people and followed me about quacking. The only person whom she didn't like was my gran, whom she'd peck viciously on the legs, sometimes drawing blood. Don't know why. My gran was a sweet little old lady who wouldn't say boo to a goose, or rather a duck. I loved that duck, but by the time I was 8 years old and moved to our new country cottage in a small village, only the tortoises and Meilou were left and made the trip with us. 
I remember the only information on torts I got was from a kids tv show called 'Blue Peter' which painted the name of the tortoise 'Fred' on the carapace and later added an 'a' to the name when it was realized the tortoise was actually a female. It used to appear on the show usually just for hibernation purposes and they would stick it in a cardboard box with shredded paper and bring it out again in the spring. It died in one cold British winter. They replaced it with 2 others that also died in a freezing winter. They still have a moroccan called Shelley to this day, that was hatched in 1985.
@Moozillion


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Crikey, it's late.
Time and tide wait for the snowman.
Nighty-night.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Monday


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> We got marble sized hail with 30 mile an hour winds .


I hope they hit you in the face.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## tortdad

Morning peeps


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Turtles


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday


 Same to you and to all members of Tortoise Forum.


----------



## Gillian M

leigti said:


> I wish it would rain here. It is so dry.


 I hope it does *NOT* rain here. But....I just heard that yet another *SNOWSTORM*  is expected this coming week, which sounds incredible for this time of the year.


----------



## Gillian M

tortdad said:


> Morning peeps


 Good afternoon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, tort and turtle folks.
My lungs are pretty bad today and I think I have man flu.
Potentially slightly dangerous for me.
Still, the sun is shining and Tidgy and wifey are happy and that's the main thing.
Hope you lot are happy too.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, tort and turtle folks.
> My lungs are pretty bad today and I think I have man flu.
> Potentially slightly dangerous for me.
> Still, the sun is shining and Tidgy and wifey are happy and that's the main thing.
> Hope you lot are happy too.


 Good afternoon Adam. Sorry  to hear you're not well, and best wishes to get well  *SOOOOOOON!*


----------



## Killerrookie

Morning everyone!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam. Sorry  to hear you're not well, and best wishes to get well  *SOOOOOOON!*


Thanks, Gillian.
I'll be ok.
Probably.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Morning everyone!!!!!


Morning, Austin.
Or mid-afternoon as it is here.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Gillian.
> I'll be ok.
> Probably.


 I sincerely hope so. Please keep us updated, and again: wishes to get well soon.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Morning everyone!!!!!


 Good afternoon.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Austin.
> Or mid-afternoon as it is here.


How are you?


----------



## Killerrookie

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon.


I believe we never met? Hello Gillian, I'm Austin.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> I believe we never met? Hello Gillian, I'm Austin.


 Hello Austin, and pleased to meet you.  How are you back there? Hope all is well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Adam, are you a tobacco smoker? I ask because as a smoker myself, anytime I have a deep lung cough people suggest it would go away if I just quit smoking. If you don't smoke, logic dictates that you start, then quit, and you would lose the cough. Just trying to be helpful .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey


Newt, how are you buddy?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Newt, how are you buddy?


I have to sit a day at my new school to see if I like it it's so boring!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> How are you?


Not too good, I'm afraid.
My lungs got eaten away by TB a while back and now I have to be very careful of respiratory problems. I seem to have acquired a cold or something similar, not serious for most people, but rather difficult for me. Hard to breath. But chatting here takes my mind off it and I'm sure i'm just making a fuss.
We say that women get colds and carry on, with men it's always far worse, we don't get colds, we get man flu! Doubly so for me. Poor wifey has to deal with my whinging and whining, but serves her right. I think she gave it to me.
Nuff bout me. I hope today finds you well.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning! 
If your built in microwave broke and it's only 3 years old, would you call for it to be repaired or just buy a new one?

It turns on but will not heat up at all and shuts of after about 15 seconds or so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey


Afternoon, Nick.
Happy today?


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> I hope it does *NOT* rain here. But....I just heard that yet another *SNOWSTORM*  is expected this coming week, which sounds incredible for this time of the year.



Sorry Gilllian! I hope you get warmer weather soon! It has to be be frustrating when you want to get your torts out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Adam, are you a tobacco smoker? I ask because as a smoker myself, anytime I have a deep lung cough people suggest it would go away if I just quit smoking. If you don't smoke, logic dictates that you start, then quit, and you would lose the cough. Just trying to be helpful .


Cunning, if not quite logical plan, Ken.
I am a smoker, and the doctors told me after my illness that I would snuff if I took snuff or smoked in the future.
Despite the dire warnings, and being a complete idiot in many respects, I have continued to smoke. I enjoy it too much and am so anti the anti smoking brigade that I also smoke out of shear defiance. It WILL kill me, don't care. I've had a quite extraordinary life and each day is a bonus, made more pleasurable by having cigarettes when and where I feel like. 
No regrets.
Thanks for caring.


----------



## Momof4

We pray for rain here! It is so dry and we have to cut back on our water use. In San Diego they are paying people to rip out their grass and replant drought tolerant plants. 
Now we are headed into summer! Not good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> If your built in microwave broke and it's only 3 years old, would you call for it to be repaired or just buy a new one?
> 
> It turns on but will not heat up at all and shuts of after about 15 seconds or so.


Mine does exactly the same. 
But it's so pretty watching the food go round and round under the bright lights.
Seriously though, I'm going to buy a new one, if you've got the cash, upgrade!
As with many things I just haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> No, it's not SO, it's Darth.



ooppss! I be wrong.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Sorry Gilllian! I hope you get warmer weather soon! It has to be be frustrating when you want to get your torts out.


 True, really frustrating. Moreover, when it snows here NOBODY-and here I mean NOBODY-is allowed to leave his/her home, be it by foot or by car, and no matter what car one has. In case of emergency, GOD forbid, one is to call the police or civil defence department. Everyone has to be ready, and has to have: extra food, bread etc. just in case it goes on for days. Goodness.....what a bore it was when it snowed twice already this Winter. I just can't wait for Summer.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine does exactly the same.
> But it's so pretty watching the food go round and round under the bright lights.
> Seriously though, I'm going to buy a new one, if you've got the cash, upgrade!
> As with many things I just haven't got around to it yet.



I know I keep trying it, thinking it will work and it does look pretty going around and around. My kids stand back thinking it's going to explode!


----------



## Momof4

@yvonne, I couldn't find the thread Will started on Darth. Any updates?


----------



## Jacqui

Any kind of contract on the micro? Otherwise, repairs normally can almost run as high as buying a new one and then it is still an old machine. Could call for some repair estimates.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> We pray for rain here! It is so dry and we have to cut back on our water use. In San Diego they are paying people to rip out their grass and replant drought tolerant plants.
> Now we are headed into summer! Not good!


 Even here in Jordan prayers take place almost every year for rain due to *desert* climate: extremely cold but *dry* Winter, whilst Summer days are boiling hot, and with *NO* *RAIN* *WHATSOEVER*. We too need water here especially with the population rising incredibly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> True, really frustrating. Moreover, when it snows here NOBODY-and here I mean NOBODY-is allowed to leave his/her home, be it by foot or by car, and no matter what car one has. In case of emergency, GOD forbid, one is to call the police or civil defence department. Everyone has to be ready, and has to have: extra food, bread etc. just in case it goes on for days. Goodness.....what a bore it was when it snowed twice already this Winter. I just can't wait for Summer.


How interesting. And annoying for you.


----------



## Jacqui

It's a bright sunshiney morning with a high wind (as usual). So nice to not have cloudy skies and rain. Of course only will be in the 50s today.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Even here in Jordan prayers take place almost every year for rain due to *desert* climate: extremely cold but *dry* Winter, whilst Summer days are boiling hot, and with *NO* *RAIN* *WHATSOEVER*. We too need water here especially with the population rising incredibly.



When it does rain, is it all at once and a lot. Is there any kind of real "rainy season"?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How interesting. And annoying for you.


 You mean: 'What a pain!' not 'How interesting,' unless you like Winter, rain  and cold weather.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> It's a bright sunshiney morning with a high wind (as usual). So nice to not have cloudy skies and rain. Of course only will be in the 50s today.


75° here. Lovely.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> @yvonne, I couldn't find the thread Will started on Darth. Any updates?



Look under S. Asian and then the black/browns (emys)


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey



Did you find a new house?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> When it does rain, is it all at once and a lot. Is there any kind of real "rainy season"?


 Well it usually rains between November and March. By mid April it is usually nice and sunny-and the sun is very *HOT* here. In other words we are deprived the wonderful Spring and Autumn seasons with reasonable temperatures. (Mind you I still *LOVE* *SUMMER * ). However climate changes seem to be taking place everywhere, and if it does snow at this time of the year, then it would confirm that changes are definitely taking place.


----------



## Jacqui

It appears climate changes are always going on.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> It appears climate changes are always going on.


 So it seems.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Climate fluctuations are quite natural and normal.
Question is, are we speeding them up or making them more severe?


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> Morning everyone!!!!!



Hi Austin! You're always volunteering to pick up the poop or come help someone. Come on down anytime. I'll put you to work!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> If your built in microwave broke and it's only 3 years old, would you call for it to be repaired or just buy a new one?
> 
> It turns on but will not heat up at all and shuts of after about 15 seconds or so.



As inexpensive as they are nowadays, I'd buy a new one. The repair call would probably cost more than the unit is worth.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> @yvonne, I couldn't find the thread Will started on Darth. Any updates?



He seems to be settling in ok. He's eating, pooping and the surgery area doesn't smell. That's the latest Will posted.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Oh my God... We never thought we'd see you again. Glad your back! This is something worth celebrating for
> 
> The comic isn't important right now (we're all busy sometimes).


Really, this is embarrassing! How are you these days?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Any kind of contract on the micro? Otherwise, repairs normally can almost run as high as buying a new one and then it is still an old machine. Could call for some repair estimates.



Way back in the '60s my husband bought me a microwave as a gift - Christmas or something. Anyway, I'm still using that very same microwave 55 years later. The light hasn't worked in many years, but the "radar range" still cooks my lunches just fine, thank you very much!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> As inexpensive as they are nowadays, I'd buy a new one. The repair call would probably cost more than the unit is worth.



I wouldn't say inexpensive, the built ins can run $500-1000! Hopefully I won't need to buy the trim kit and use the existing one. 

I may just get an estimate from a technician.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Did you find a new house?



I was wondering that too, because how does he know which school he'll be attending unless he knows the neighborhood he's going to be living in?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Little something for Nicky


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Way back in the '60s my husband bought me a microwave as a gift - Christmas or something. Anyway, I'm still using that very same microwave 55 years later. The light hasn't worked in many years, but the "radar range" still cooks my lunches just fine, thank you very much!



You seriously need a new one! It could be unsafe and it's not energy efficient! Those microwaves could be sneaking out from the door and can be horrible for you!


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Austin! You're always volunteering to pick up the poop or come help someone. Come on down anytime. I'll put you to work!


You willing to pay for the ticket to fly down!!!!! Because I'll surely come down to help then


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Way back in the '60s my husband bought me a microwave as a gift - Christmas or something. Anyway, I'm still using that very same microwave 55 years later. The light hasn't worked in many years, but the "radar range" still cooks my lunches just fine, thank you very much!


Not the same if it doesn't have the pretty lights when it goes around.
Does it still go 'ping!' ?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I was wondering that too, because how does he know which school he'll be attending unless he knows the neighborhood he's going to be living in?



He can register for school during summer.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not too good, I'm afraid.
> My lungs got eaten away by TB a while back and now I have to be very careful of respiratory problems. I seem to have acquired a cold or something similar, not serious for most people, but rather difficult for me. Hard to breath. But chatting here takes my mind off it and I'm sure i'm just making a fuss.
> We say that women get colds and carry on, with men it's always far worse, we don't get colds, we get man flu! Doubly so for me. Poor wifey has to deal with my whinging and whining, but serves her right. I think she gave it to me.
> Nuff bout me. I hope today finds you well.


Get the wifey to go fetch you some ice cream and some tea haha. I hope you feel better soon!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning everyone ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why not ?


 I agree with tha tAdam-WHY NOT?


----------



## Killerrookie

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Little something for Nicky


That reminds me of the new Star Wars movie coming out and the video game!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Get the wifey to go fetch you some ice cream and some tea haha. I hope you feel better soon!!!!


Thanks.
Wifey would eat all the ice cream herself, but she is making me coffee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning everyone ! ! ! ! !


A very good morning to you too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> That reminds me of the new Star Wars movie coming out and the video game!!!!


Have you heard the plot synopsis?


----------



## Gillian M

tortdad said:


> My lawn needs mowing......


 Need help? Am ready.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have you heard the plot synopsis?


No I haven't heard the plot or summary of it yet...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> No I haven't heard the plot or summary of it yet...


Wanna know?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> You seriously need a new one! It could be unsafe and it's not energy efficient! Those microwaves could be sneaking out from the door and can be horrible for you!



Yeah, I never stand near it when it's running. But so far so good - it hasn't cooked my liver or kidneys yet.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning everyone ! ! ! ! !



Hi Steven. Are you up for another big day of washing and mopping?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wanna know?


I would love to hear it!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Steven. Are you up for another big day of washing and mopping?


Yard work that is for today.

I need to clean-up part of the yard today before I headed to China again tonight.


----------



## Yvonne G

So soon? How long will you be gone this time?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Alright, here's that grill I promised mike!



My mom bought this grill at Costco for 999$ and 200 extra for shipping and delivery. For an early father's day, though my step-dad does not cook  so, she will be enjoying having new grill recipes this summer. I'll share some.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

So, about those mushrooms... 



The tree was struck by lighting and petrified them.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Yard work that is for today.
> 
> I need to clean-up part of the yard today before I headed to China again tonight.


Hello sir! How are you?? 
How long have you been back?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> So, about those mushrooms...
> View attachment 126693
> View attachment 126694
> 
> The tree was struck by lighting and petrified them.


How very weird.
And interesting.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How very weird.
> And interesting.


Knock knock, they sound like wood


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Yard work that is for today.
> 
> I need to clean-up part of the yard today before I headed to China again tonight.



  Already?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> So, about those mushrooms...
> View attachment 126693
> View attachment 126694
> 
> The tree was struck by lighting and petrified them.



Interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I would love to hear it!!!


It's set before the original movie (what's now called episode IV) and features the stealing of the Death Star blueprints by the rebels and them escaping, leading into the start of that first film. Harrison Ford is back as Han Solo and Chewbacca is with him. There are no Jedi, as they are all dead by now , so the film relies on human ingenuity rather than super-powers. The other films have been accused of being too black and white, the good guys are very good, the bad guys very evil, but his one will have grey areas, morally ambiguous characters who have good qualities and bad.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's set before the original movie (what's now called episode IV) and features the stealing of the Death Star blueprints by the rebels and them escaping, leading into the start of that first film. Harrison Ford is back as Han Solo and Chewbacca is with him. There are no Jedi, as they are all dead by now , so the film relies on human ingenuity rather than super-powers. The other films have been accused of being too black and white, the good guys are very good, the bad guys very evil, but his one will have grey areas, morally ambiguous characters who have good qualities and bad.


Due to being in the dark when @jaizei was cracking StarWars jokes, I decided to catch up a little, and I have to say, I'm really looking forward to a new trilogy start! 

Is anyone going to see Age Of Ultron in May? There are a few other comic movies this year, too. I'm waiting for Ant-Man.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I never stand near it when it's running. But so far so good - it hasn't cooked my liver or kidneys yet.


 
A new one might be smaller.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I never stand near it when it's running. But so far so good - it hasn't cooked my liver or kidneys yet.



I hope the yet never happens.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> A new one might be smaller.



Not to mention lighter and with more cooking options.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Due to being in the dark when @jaizei was cracking StarWars jokes, I decided to catch up a little, and I have to say, I'm really looking forward to a new trilogy start!
> 
> Is anyone going to see Age Of Ultron in May? There are a few other comic movies this year, too. I'm waiting for Ant-Man.



Nopers, not me.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Already?


Yes. Then I coming back to a wonderful trip with some nice ladies. WOOHOO~~


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Yes. Then I coming back to a wonderful trip with some nice ladies. WOOHOO~~



Nice ladies..oh yeah your wife and Yvonne.


----------



## bouaboua

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Alright, here's that grill I promised mike!
> View attachment 126690
> View attachment 126691
> 
> My mom bought this grill at Costco for 999$ and 200 extra for shipping and delivery. For an early father's day, though my step-dad does not cook  so, she will be enjoying having new grill recipes this summer. I'll share some.


That is an grill alright ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> That is an grill alright ! !



I had sticker shock.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Due to being in the dark when @jaizei was cracking StarWars jokes, I decided to catch up a little, and I have to say, I'm really looking forward to a new trilogy start!
> 
> Is anyone going to see Age Of Ultron in May? There are a few other comic movies this year, too. I'm waiting for Ant-Man.


Haven't liked too many super-heroes movies though I like Batman and my favourite was 'Watchmen'.
Will watch the Star Wars on preview copy in the next few weeks, hopefully.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Nice ladies..oh yeah your wife and Yvonne.


You are the all time, exclusive nice lady I know.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I had sticker shock.


Not from my wallet. So I'm alright. 

Someone better cook some good rib on that thing. Put that machine to work and enjoy the time! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> You are the all time, exclusive nice lady I know.


Jacqui and Steven under the Tortoise Forum Tree!
K.I.S.S,-I.N.G!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Haven't liked too many super-heroes movies though I like Batman and my favourite was 'Watchmen'.
> Will watch the Star Wars on preview copy in the next few weeks, hopefully.


I liked Watchmen.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Jacqui and Steven under the Tortoise Forum Tree!
> K.I.S.S,-I.N.G!



We are both married and that comment was childish.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Not from my wallet. So I'm alright.
> 
> Someone better cook some good rib on that thing. Put that machine to work and enjoy the time! ! !


Don't worry, you can have some virtual barbecue 
How are your stars?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> We are both married and that comment was childish.


It was indeed, I received a similar one last night in regard to Gillian, but hey ho!
Sorry if you were offended, but only meant in jest.


----------



## Jacqui

Steven, I apologize for the insulting comment made about you and your morals. You are one of the kindest gentlemen on this forum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Not from my wallet. So I'm alright.
> 
> Someone better cook some good rib on that thing. Put that machine to work and enjoy the time! ! !


Steven, I apologize for my comment.
Please forgive my childishness, meant as a silly joke.
Sorry.


----------



## mike taylor

Man that is a grill . I just got a little smoker . It was 175.00$


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Steven, I apologize for the insulting comment made about you and your morals. You are one of the kindest gentlemen on this forum.


I can apologize myself, thanks. Don't need someone to do it for me.
At least it elicited a response from you at last, which is something.
Get the feeling you were waiting for an opportunity like this.
It was childish and silly, but I often am as are many, many other comments on this thread.
Try to aim at humour, but sometimes miss.
I am sorry, but feeling seriously ill today, if that helps.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Man that is a grill . I just got a little smoker . It was 175.00$


My mom has been saving a long time for a very nice grill. She wanted one with an oven in it, but I guess they are rather hard to find 
Have you cooked anything yet? I think @tortdad wants to be the first to try it


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> My mom has been saving a long time for a very nice grill. She wanted one with an oven in it, but I guess they are rather hard to find
> Have you cooked anything yet? I think @tortdad wants to be the first to try it



You said your Mom would use it more then your Dad. Does she have a specialty?


----------



## mike taylor

I cooked ribs on it last night . It did a good job.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Man that is a grill . I just got a little smoker . It was 175.00$



What is the first thing your cooking?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> You said your Mom would use it more then your Dad. Does she have a specialty?


Yep, he doesn't cook very much 
She likes making grilled chicken breasts. You can make them several ways, but they are super good if you soak them in a little soy sauce first.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I cooked ribs on it last night . It did a good job.



lol ya beat me to the answer of the question I had not as yet asked.


----------



## mike taylor

Haha .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

New grills... maybe microwaves too! 
Nah. If an appliance still works, it's good enough!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yep, he doesn't cook very much
> She likes making grilled chicken breasts. You can make them several ways, but they are super good if you soak them in a little soy sauce first.



That is one of my normal items to grill. Have tried with soy sauce. I use a mango mixture.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> New grills... maybe microwaves too!
> Nah. If an appliance still works, it's good enough!



Like my frig that only works when it is not hot out?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Haha .



Did you like the new grill?


----------



## mike taylor

Yes it's not a grill it's a smoker.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Like my frig that only works when it is not hot out?


Yes


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> That is one of my normal items to grill. Have tried with soy sauce. I use a mango mixture.


Hmmm, was it good on there?


----------



## Jacqui

I am trying to figure out how to take off a tire on my rider mower. It went flat when Jeff was home and he used his semi to put air in it. I used it a bit and now it is flat. It is a front tire and for some reason both front tires are on wrong side facing out.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hmmm, was it good on there?



I like it. I use it when baking them inside, too.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yes it's not a grill it's a smoker.



Sorry you did write that.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yes it's not a grill it's a smoker.



*blushes* my grill has been known to start smoking, too.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Steven, I apologize for the insulting comment made about you and your morals. You are one of the kindest gentlemen on this forum.


None taken. I'm not offended. 

This is cyberspace. People taking advantage to be childish sometime to have fun. And people need to be prepared to have a somewhat thick skin to be in or on the cyberspace.


----------



## bouaboua

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Steven, I apologize for my comment.
> Please forgive my childishness, meant as a silly joke.
> Sorry.


None taken. I'm not offended.

This is cyberspace. People taking advantage to be childish sometime to have fun. And people need to be prepared to have a somewhat thick skin to be in or on the cyberspace. .

You good! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Don't worry, you can have some virtual barbecue
> How are your stars?


They are doing very well. My wife love them......Thank you for asking.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Not to mention lighter and with more cooking options.




All I use it for is heating up frozen dinners, baking the odd potato and softening yams for the tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I am trying to figure out how to take off a tire on my rider mower. It went flat when Jeff was home and he used his semi to put air in it. I used it a bit and now it is flat. It is a front tire and for some reason both front tires are on wrong side facing out.



You mean the wheel, right? I take the whole wheel in to the tire shop to get fixed. So you're saying the lug nuts are on the inside and you can't reach them?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's set before the original movie (what's now called episode IV) and features the stealing of the Death Star blueprints by the rebels and them escaping, leading into the start of that first film. Harrison Ford is back as Han Solo and Chewbacca is with him. There are no Jedi, as they are all dead by now , so the film relies on human ingenuity rather than super-powers. The other films have been accused of being too black and white, the good guys are very good, the bad guys very evil, but his one will have grey areas, morally ambiguous characters who have good qualities and bad.


Hmm now I'm starting to understand the whole plot and stuff. But wouldn't the princesses daughter have the force? Because Princess Leia started developing the force after the war against the Empire was over.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Due to being in the dark when @jaizei was cracking StarWars jokes, I decided to catch up a little, and I have to say, I'm really looking forward to a new trilogy start!
> 
> Is anyone going to see Age Of Ultron in May? There are a few other comic movies this year, too. I'm waiting for Ant-Man.


Uhhh duh!!!! I can't wait to see both of the movies!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You mean the wheel, right? I take the whole wheel in to the tire shop to get fixed. So you're saying the lug nuts are on the inside and you can't reach them?



correct


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> correct



Dang! How on earth did they get it on there in the first place? I wonder if you'll have to take the whole axle off.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Dang! How on earth did they get it on there in the first place? I wonder if you'll have to take the whole axle off.



Maybe if it is raised high enough and turned enough??


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> They are doing very well. My wife love them......Thank you for asking.


Of course! They are too cute


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Maybe if it is raised high enough and turned enough??



Do you have those metal ramps for driving your car up on? That's what I did to raise my mower up high enough to clean the underside.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, duh! If you drive up a ramp your wheels are no longer free to remove them.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> Uhhh duh!!!! I can't wait to see both of the movies!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I say use the tire mans worse nightmare, fix-a-flat. Be warned though, once used the tire can't be patched.


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> Maybe if it is raised high enough and turned enough??


Want to borrow are Zero turn lawn mower????


----------



## Yvonne G

Whatever happened to Isaiah?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Whatever happened to Isaiah?


He disappeared around the same time Tiffany did...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm putting off reality here of sorts. Tonight I start working graveyard shift at HP so I'm having a beer much earlier than my body says to have a beer. Ideally, this shift will help things between my future ex wife,(best for my heart to think that). We won't see each other except for an hour or so each day. Less opportunity for the low blows of the negative nature. For those concerned, I am feeling better. The “black and blue heart" is slowly turning into a Purple Heart of love. Too sappy? Then you don't know this here Cowboy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> He disappeared around the same time Tiffany did...


At times I've been known to talk to Tiffany. Tortoises as it were. She has never mentioned him…


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Want to borrow are Zero turn lawn mower????



Of course! Drive it right over.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm putting off reality here of sorts. Tonight I start working graveyard shift at HP so I'm having a beer much earlier than my body says to have a beer. Ideally, this shift will help things between my future ex wife,(best for my heart to think that). We won't see each other except for an hour or so each day. Less opportunity for the low blows of the negative nature. For those concerned, I am feeling better. The “black and blue heart" is slowly turning into a Purple Heart of love. Too sappy? Then you don't know this here Cowboy.



*hugs* Good luck with the job.


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> Of course! Drive it right over.


Ok, Where do you live?


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> Ok, Where do you live?



She has said in the past that she lives in the middle of the cornfield, but I think she exaggerated.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> *hugs* Good luck with the job.


Thanks Jacqui. You WILL meet me next month.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Ok, Where do you live?



Nebraska


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> She has said in the past that she lives in the middle of the cornfield, but I think she exaggerated.



Okay, ya got me. It's not the middle of the cornfield, it's just the edge of one. Actually since it's not planted yet this year, it's not even a current cornfield.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> She has said in the past that she lives in the middle of the cornfield, but I think she exaggerated.


But isn't that where the evil scarecrow lives?


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> Nebraska


I don't think I'm able to go that far driving a lawn mower


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Killerrookie said:


> But isn't that where the evil scarecrow lives?
> View attachment 126758


Yes, but next door. The scarecrow is scared of her.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> But isn't that where the evil scarecrow lives?
> View attachment 126758



 How did you find my picture??!!


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> I don't think I'm able to go that far driving a lawn mower



Sure ya can. Just might need a lot of gas and a spare tire or two.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes, but next door. The scarecrow is scared of her.



Have you been talking to her?


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> How did you find my picture??!!


I looked up your name on Google


----------



## Killerrookie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes, but next door. The scarecrow is scared of her.


Hahahahhahahaha omg yes!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> I looked up your name on Google



That works.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes, but next door. The scarecrow is scared of her.



Well I do know where the matches are.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Have you been talking to her?


I try not to because all I hear is i am the problem. Was that veiled enough?


----------



## Abdulla6169

You guys are funny. I just lol'ed.


----------



## mike taylor

Take a picture of the wheel and post it . I bet you have a wheel that has a split rim . In the middle is a pin on the Axel take the pin out . The wheel should pull off . Then you unbolt the four bolts that holds the rim together . Then the two half's come out of the tire .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> You guys are funny. I just lol'ed.


I've said it before and I say it again, I miss you brother. For what it's worth, you have given me insights that are worth seeing. For that I shall always be in your debt.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And with that, Ava starts barking at a bird flying over the pasture.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> None taken. I'm not offended.
> 
> This is cyberspace. People taking advantage to be childish sometime to have fun. And people need to be prepared to have a somewhat thick skin to be in or on the cyberspace.


Thank you Steven, for your dignified and mature response.
I am still sorry for my remark, but am glad you are above it.
It makes me feel rather better, which maybe I don't deserve.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> None taken. I'm not offended.
> 
> This is cyberspace. People taking advantage to be childish sometime to have fun. And people need to be prepared to have a somewhat thick skin to be in or on the cyberspace. .
> 
> You good! ! !


And I get to 'like' your remark twice!
Bonus.
Thanks again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> All I use it for is heating up frozen dinners, baking the odd potato and softening yams for the tortoises.


You give frozen dinners and taties to the tortoises?


----------



## mike taylor

Happy you have a since of humor KEN . If not you would just be a crazy cowboy . haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hmm now I'm starting to understand the whole plot and stuff. But wouldn't the princesses daughter have the force? Because Princess Leia started developing the force after the war against the Empire was over.


Heaven knows. They're not telling everything. we'll have to watch the movie when it's available.


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you Steven, for your dignified and mature response.
> I am still sorry for my remark, but am glad you are above it.
> It makes me feel rather better, which maybe I don't deserve.


No forgiveness for you ! Hahaha(evil laugh )


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Happy you have a since of humor KEN . If not you would just be a crazy cowboy . haha


I laugh to keep from crying …ask anyone, I'm a puss.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And with that, Ava starts barking at a bird flying over the pasture.



Sure that wasn't me? (aka the Wicked Witch of the West)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well it was flying west


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Happy you have a since of humor KEN . If not you would just be a crazy cowboy . haha



What?!? You mean he isn't both?


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I try not to because all I hear is i am the problem. Was that veiled enough?



I'm not good with words so I cheat


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well it was flying west


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I laugh to keep from crying …ask anyone, I'm a puss.



Duh... Puss 'n Boots.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Take a picture of the wheel and post it . I bet you have a wheel that has a split rim . In the middle is a pin on the Axel take the pin out . The wheel should pull off . Then you unbolt the four bolts that holds the rim together . Then the two half's come out of the tire .



Hmmm I will have to look closer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm putting off reality here of sorts. Tonight I start working graveyard shift at HP so I'm having a beer much earlier than my body says to have a beer. Ideally, this shift will help things between my future ex wife,(best for my heart to think that). We won't see each other except for an hour or so each day. Less opportunity for the low blows of the negative nature. For those concerned, I am feeling better. The “black and blue heart" is slowly turning into a Purple Heart of love. Too sappy? Then you don't know this here Cowboy.


Beginning to and I like.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I try not to because all I hear is i am the problem. Was that veiled enough?


The greatest of all people, life wants to break. You my friend, are great.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I laugh to keep from crying …ask anyone, I'm a puss.


Puss in Cowboy Boots
Darn! Somebody already did this gag.
Wasn't sure if you'd get pantomime gags in the States.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'm not good with words so I cheat
> 
> View attachment 126759


But the sentiment is wonderful.


----------



## mike taylor

Look closer my friend ! So I can push your head into the wheel . haha (evil laugh )


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Look closer my friend ! So I can push your head into the wheel . haha (evil laugh )


----------



## mike taylor

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


Good one yellow ! Is that you pushing Nick's head in the toilet ? Hahaha


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You give frozen dinners and taties to the tortoises?



Smart a....alec!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Good one yellow ! Is that you pushing Nick's head in the toilet ? Hahaha



Speaking of Nick, I can't believe he hasn't been on yet.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Smart a....alec!


----------



## mike taylor

He will it's like he has esp .As soon as I say something I have to eat glass


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

He's lurking, waiting, watching, like an adder about to strike!


----------



## mike taylor

I know !


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can apologize myself, thanks. Don't need someone to do it for me.
> At least it elicited a response from you at last, which is something.
> Get the feeling you were waiting for an opportunity like this.
> It was childish and silly, but I often am as are many, many other comments on this thread.
> Try to aim at humour, but sometimes miss.
> I am sorry, but feeling seriously ill today, if that helps.


Adam, DO take care of yourself: I had a relative who struggled with Tuberculosis for 20 years and it won in the end, despite everything numerous doctors could do. She only made it to 45.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bless you, Bea, I am cured, but my lungs will never regrow and smoking is even less wise for me than most.
I am the architect of my own destruction and I am content.
Life is good and I'm not planning on joining the choir invisible quite yet.
How are you?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bless you, Bea, I am cured, but my lungs will never regrow and smoking is even less wise for me than most.
> I am the architect of my own destruction and I am content.
> Life is good and I'm not planning on joining the choir invisible quite yet.
> How are you?


I'm fine. Enjoying the last 18 days of my 3 months off from work for my hand surgery. I'm a little anxious about my pending return because writing is still awkward and uncomfortable, and I have to write A LOT at work. But I've used up all my Sick Leave and more than half of my Vacation Leave, so if I'm out TOO much longer, I'll be on LWOP (Leave With Out Pay) which is NOT feasible for us. 
I'm sure I'll be fine: I'm a very efficient worrier, and tend to start worrying well ahead of time in order to fill my "Worry Quota!"


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Jacqui and Steven under the Tortoise Forum Tree!
> K.I.S.S,-I.N.G!


 Go on Adam, continue it.


----------



## Momof4

Freaking out!


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> I'm fine. Enjoying the last 18 days of my 3 months off from work for my hand surgery. I'm a little anxious about my pending return because writing is still awkward and uncomfortable, and I have to write A LOT at work. But I've used up all my Sick Leave and more than half of my Vacation Leave, so if I'm out TOO much longer, I'll be on LWOP (Leave With Out Pay) which is NOT feasible for us.
> I'm sure I'll be fine: I'm a very efficient worrier, and tend to start worrying well ahead of time in order to fill my "Worry Quota!"


 Sorry to have just known you underwent a surgery  and hope things are now better. What went wrong? Hope to hear you're  better *SOOOOOOON*!


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> Freaking out!
> View attachment 126763


Just water


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Go on Adam, continue it.


Best not.


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> Just water



Broken pipe to the house! Same one that was repaired 30 days ago! 
They are coming back tomorrow afternoon so no running water for us for 24 hours. The meter was spinning so fast!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Best not.


 Hello Adam. You're right. Sorry, I'd sent you the alert saying :'Continue..' before I'd read the other ones. My turn to say 'Sorry.'

By the way, how are you now? Hope you're better.


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> Broken pipe to the house! Same one that was repaired 30 days ago!
> They are coming back tomorrow afternoon so no running water for us for 24 hours. The meter was spinning so fast!


Oh boy!!!!! That sucks!!! I guess no showering for a whole day hehe


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Broken pipe to the house! Same one that was repaired 30 days ago!
> They are coming back tomorrow afternoon so no running water for us for 24 hours. The meter was spinning so fast!


 Regret to have read that . Hope you don't run out of water-something we fear once Summer begins.


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry to have just known you underwent a surgery  and hope things are now better. What went wrong? Hope to hear you're  better *SOOOOOOON*!


The surgery was a very GOOD thing!
I have a lot of arthritis and wore out the thumb joint on my dominant (right) hand. There was no cartilage left in that joint and the base of the thumb was grinding a wrist bone away.  It had hurt off and on for 10 years, and more or less continuously for the last 2 years.
The surgeon removed the eroding wrist bone, and rebuilt the joint using Kevlar wire and titanium pins so I have a bionic thumb!!! 
If the final results of the surgery (which we won't really know for another year) are as expected, I'll have almost full range of motion and NO pain!!! YAAAYYYY!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> The surgery was a very GOOD thing!
> I have a lot of arthritis and wore out the thumb joint on my dominant (right) hand. There was no cartilage left in that joint and the base of the thumb was grinding a wrist bone away.  It had hurt off and on for 10 years, and more or less continuously for the last 2 years.
> The surgeon removed the eroding wrist bone, and rebuilt the joint using Kevlar wire and titanium pins so I have a bionic thumb!!!
> If the final results of the surgery (which we won't really know for another year) are as expected, I'll have almost full range of motion and NO pain!!! YAAAYYYY!!!


 Glad to hear you are better. Meanwhile take care.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Best not.


 You didn't answer, how are you now? Or have you aleady fallen asleep? If so sweet dreams.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Moozillion said:


> I'm fine. Enjoying the last 18 days of my 3 months off from work for my hand surgery. I'm a little anxious about my pending return because writing is still awkward and uncomfortable, and I have to write A LOT at work. But I've used up all my Sick Leave and more than half of my Vacation Leave, so if I'm out TOO much longer, I'll be on LWOP (Leave With Out Pay) which is NOT feasible for us.
> I'm sure I'll be fine: I'm a very efficient worrier, and tend to start worrying well ahead of time in order to fill my "Worry Quota!"


Your hand doesn't hurt anymore, right? You could use one of those velcro ice things to keep it cool.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> Broken pipe to the house! Same one that was repaired 30 days ago!
> They are coming back tomorrow afternoon so no running water for us for 24 hours. The meter was spinning so fast!


Whoa hey, they won't charge you for the water that leaked? Wasn't your fault


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Whoa hey, they won't charge you for the water that leaked? Wasn't your fault


 Believe it or not, here they would whether it's your fault or otherwise.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> Believe it or not, here they would whether it's your fault or otherwise.


!


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> !


 I do know what you mean, but what other choice would one have?


----------



## tortdad

Of course they charge you for the water. It's not the water companies fault your pipe broke.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> I do know what you mean, but what other choice would one have?


If you got an 'understanding' employee, you might be able to bend the rules a bit.


----------



## Gillian M

tortdad said:


> Of course they charge you for the water. It's not the water companies fault your pipe broke.


 Of course not, but on the other hand it may not be the client's fault either. So what would be the solution?I wonder.


----------



## Momof4

The work is still under warranty but that's if it's the "same" problem as before! The new shut off valve my husband and I put in near the street didn't turn off the water so I grabbed a wrench and turned it off at the street. We tested it a few times too. 

Usually when my husband travels things run pretty smooth. Oh well, just a bump in the road. The toilets will be the hardest part. My kids can jump in the pool or spa for a quick rinse off tonight.


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> If you got an 'understanding' employee, you might be able to bend the rules a bit.


 I don't think this would work here.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> The work is still under warranty but that's if it's the "same" problem as before! The new shut off valve my husband and I put in near the street didn't turn off the water so I grabbed a wrench and turned it off at the street. We tested it a few times too.
> 
> Usually when my husband travels things run pretty smooth. Oh well, just a bump in the road. The toilets will be the hardest part. My kids can jump in the pool or spa for a quick rinse off tonight.


 Hope all gets fixed SOON. Try, I repeat TRY to relax.


----------



## Jacqui

Does look like you had a pretty good leak.


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> Does look like you had a pretty good leak.


Yea it does!!! Hope it gets fix soon!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Best not.


 Adam, I noticed that you're still online. But you have *NOT* answered any of my alerts. *WHY*? Hope I haven't hurt you or offended you, even if unintentionally. Appeciate an answer *ASAP*. Thank you.


----------



## Killerrookie

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam, I noticed that you're still online. But you have *NOT* answered any of my alerts. *WHY*? Hope I haven't hurt you or offended you, even if unintentionally. Appeciate an answer *ASAP*. Thank you.


I'm pretty sure he passed out.... He's not feeling well so I reckon he's a sleep or just to sick to reply to anything.


----------



## Jacqui

Atleast you got the water off. Until the village finally replaced it, our main shut off at the street did not completely shut our water off.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> I'm pretty sure he passed out.... He's not feeling well so I reckon he's a sleep or just to sick to reply to anything.


 Maybe, though he was online moments ago. I do know he's sick. You could be right: when one's sick one may read on and on, but when it comes to typing/writing.....NO WAY.


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm fine. Enjoying the last 18 days of my 3 months off from work for my hand surgery. I'm a little anxious about my pending return because writing is still awkward and uncomfortable, and I have to write A LOT at work. But I've used up all my Sick Leave and more than half of my Vacation Leave, so if I'm out TOO much longer, I'll be on LWOP (Leave With Out Pay) which is NOT feasible for us.
> I'm sure I'll be fine: I'm a very efficient worrier, and tend to start worrying well ahead of time in order to fill my "Worry Quota!"


Well, enjoy the next 18 days. Live life and work will not be as bad as you fear, I hope.
Worrying is good, as long as you don't go over that quota.
People who don't worry are cold.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Maybe, though he was online moments ago. I do know he's sick. You could be right: when one's sick one may read on and on, but when it comes to typing/writing.....NO WAY.


I'm fine, just fell asleep. i'll just catch up on all the posts and be with you in a mo. 
Thanks for your concern, Gillian


----------



## Moozillion

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Your hand doesn't hurt anymore, right? You could use one of those velcro ice things to keep it cool.


That's right: my hand doesn't really hurt at all. It's still pretty weak and it's stiff- I definitely do not have full range of motion, but I can do LOTS!!!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all


 Hello!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Broken pipe to the house! Same one that was repaired 30 days ago!
> They are coming back tomorrow afternoon so no running water for us for 24 hours. The meter was spinning so fast!


As if there aren't enough water problems generally. Sympathies.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Broken pipe to the house! Same one that was repaired 30 days ago!
> They are coming back tomorrow afternoon so no running water for us for 24 hours. The meter was spinning so fast!


 OH, NOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm fine, just fell asleep. i'll just catch up on all the posts and be with you in a mo.
> Thanks for your concern, Gillian


 Don't mention it Adam. I'll be here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam, I noticed that you're still online. But you have *NOT* answered any of my alerts. *WHY*? Hope I haven't hurt you or offended you, even if unintentionally. Appeciate an answer *ASAP*. Thank you.


Sorry, i'm fine, honest.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all


Hiya.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all


Good evening, tis very late here


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, i'm fine, honest.


 I do hope so though I've a feeling something's irritating you. NO, I don't mean your illness, here, something else.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, tis very late here


 Actually it's early: 2am on the spot here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I do hope so though I've a feeling something's irritating you. NO, I don't mean your illness, here, something else.


No, honest I'm good, apart from this nasty bug. It's just making me a bit tetchy, but I' really my usual ebullient self.
Good day, considering. 
Others here have far worse to deal with than I.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, honest I'm good, apart from this nasty bug. It's just making me a bit tetchy, but I' really my usual ebullient self.
> Good day, considering.
> Others here have far worse to deal with than I.


 Glad to know it is only a bug. Insects are a real pain in the neck in Summer, aren't they?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Yvonne G

Today I was able to get all my winter habitats cleaned up and the inhabitants placed back outside in their respective yards. All the lights, heat, dishes, etc. washed and put away. I put all the used substrate in my back yard flower bed. The area is now ready for next winter's inhabitants.

If you had any imagination at all, you could see the tortoises jumping and clicking their back heels together in joy at being back outside.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 126772



I am sooo glad you have returned. This thread just is missing so much without you.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne I am really impressed! I would invite you to come do mine, but they are all still in use.


----------



## Yvonne G

I impressed myself too. It's been so hard to get going on any projects, and I just got started and worked until it was done.


----------



## Jacqui

The sun is ever slowly sinking further and further down below the horizon. Such beautiful and various tendrils of color still reaching out, as if to hold darkness off just a little longer.


----------



## Jacqui

*high fives* Yvonne.


----------



## mike taylor

I wish some one would get Tiffany back . She was a blast also . I want to see me some baby belly .


----------



## Yvonne G

Have you heard from Jeff yet about anyone along the highway flashing him? or even waving as he drives by?


----------



## tortdad

Yeah. Jessica disappeared as soon as she got married


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah where's Ashley ?


----------



## mike taylor

Jeff gets to see boobies ! No fair!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Have you heard from Jeff yet about anyone along the highway flashing him? or even waving as he drives by?



Nopers, not even any of these CA types.


----------



## mike taylor

FYI no man boobs please . I already have glasses don't need sunglasses and a white walking cane.


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> FYI no man boobs please . I already have glasses don't need sunglasses and a white walking cane.


Just get a guide dog


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Jeff gets to see boobies ! No fair!



I highly doubt he sees as much of them as you do.


----------



## mike taylor

I got one of those all ready . Some what .


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Just get a guide dog



They are much nicer in my humble opinion.


----------



## mike taylor

Maybe I'm more like the dog and she's the master .


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Yeah. Jessica disappeared as soon as she got married



Well she is in the honeymoon period of marriage.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Maybe I'm more like the dog and she's the master .


Choke collars and leashes, ehh mike?


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> I highly doubt he sees as much of them as you do.


I've never even seen a picture of you let alone boobies.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Maybe I'm more like the dog and she's the master .



Sometimes I wish this forum was not pg....


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Sometimes I wish this forum was not pg....


Me too !


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Sometimes I wish this forum was not pg....


That's what the PM is for..... Care to share?


----------



## mike taylor

I'm kidding I have an awesome wife . I love being her dog .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I'm kidding I have an awesome wife . I love being her dog .


Sit ubo sit, good dog


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I've never even seen a picture of you let alone boobies.



Which is why you still have your eyesight and health.


----------



## mike taylor

Haha I sat down !


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I've never even seen a picture of you let alone boobies.



I was talking generally about them, not specified sets. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I'm kidding I have an awesome wife . I love being her dog .



Yes you have an awesome and beautiful wife.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Choke collars and leashes, ehh mike?



*moves fingers away from the keyboard*


----------



## mike taylor

Not that far bro !


----------



## mike taylor

Did we scare everyone away ?


----------



## Jacqui

Seems like Mike and Kevin are energized tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Did we scare everyone away ?



Pretty much.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Did we scare everyone away ?


 Only the timid prudes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, from a timid prude.


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello!


Hi *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hiya.


Hi there


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, tis very late here


Hi there


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, from a timid prude.


I don't buy that for a second. I know how you cheese heads are, lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there


Hi, again.
Now it's morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I don't buy that for a second. I know how you cheese heads are, lol


An anagram of timid prude is drip tedium.
That's me too.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> An anagram of timid prude is drip tedium.
> That's me too.


Did you know that boob spelled backwards is still boob? My son (when he was 6) was just blown away by that, lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Did you know that boob spelled backwards is still boob? My son (when he was 6) was just blown away by that, lol.


Madam Im Adam spelled backwards?
Not that i'm calling you a madam.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey ,you call someone a prude and everyone shows up . Huh that sure is something!


----------



## Killerrookie

Mhmmmmm


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Mhmmmmm


You're too young to participate is such talk young man. Earmuffs!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> You're too young to participate is such talk young man. Earmuffs!!!!


Sounds like he's got them in his mouth


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Sometimes I wish this forum was not pg....




Me too!!! I don't have to much to say and not witty but sometimes I think of some good ones but afraid to share or can't!


----------



## mike taylor

Hahahaha


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> You're too young to participate is such talk young man. Earmuffs!!!!


I'm not young!!! I'm a MAN haha!!!!!! Bring it!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Me too!!! I don't have to much to say and not witty but sometimes I think of some good ones but afraid to share or can't!


Be brave!
or PM the person/ people.
But tell me first!!!


----------



## leigti

Moozillion said:


> That's right: my hand doesn't really hurt at all. It's still pretty weak and it's stiff- I definitely do not have full range of motion, but I can do LOTS!!!


Did you try some hand therapy? PT or OT?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Be brave!
> or PM the person/ people.
> But tell me first!!!


I believe I should be told EVERYTHING first hehe....


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Nopers, not even any of these CA types.



He didn't drive pass me!!


----------



## mike taylor

Where do you live ? Drive past we must ! Hahahaha


----------



## mike taylor

I wish they all could be California girls .


----------



## Momof4

I bet your Texas girls are better!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moroccan girls are best.
OUCH! OUCH! OUCH! OUCH!
I meant English girls.
Sorry, wifey.


----------



## Heather H

Hi guys n gals.


----------



## tortdad

Heather H said:


> Hi guys n gals.


 Said in my best impression of Joey from Friends "how you doin"


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> Hi guys n gals.



Hi Heather! Everything peaceful tonight?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## bouaboua

Hi!!


----------



## Heather H

Let's see. Yup everything's great  . Are you guys all good?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Everyone's come to the party!
Hello all.
And goodnight.
I must try to get some sleep and rid myself of this darn virus.
God bless us, every one!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Hi!!


What's going on


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Everyone's come to the party!
> Hello all.
> And goodnight.
> I must try to get some sleep and rid myself of this darn virus.
> God bless us, every one!


Sleep well. Feel better soon.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Let's see. Yup everything's great  . Are you guys all good?


Yea


----------



## bouaboua

Heading to the airport in few hours! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Sleep well. Feel better soon.


Appreciated.
thanks.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Appreciated.
> thanks.


Yw


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Heading to the airport in few hours! !


Bon voyage.
have a lovely time and hope to see you soon after a successful trip and safe return.
Really am going now.
Nighty night.


----------



## Heather H

Everyone is so quiet.


----------



## Heather H

bouaboua said:


> Heading to the airport in few hours! !


Have a safe trip .


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Heading to the airport in few hours! !



Have a nice flight! If you see my husband , kiss him for me!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I see no missed calls …



Yeah, I was just stirring you up....


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> I bet your Texas girls are better!


Heh Yea they are pretty amazing


----------



## Maggie Cummings

leigti said:


> And mine.


Thank all you guys very much for making me feel unloved and unwanted....I'm gonna take my ball and go home....


----------



## Heather H

maggie3fan said:


> Thank all you guys very much for making me feel unloved and unwanted....I'm gonna take my ball and go home....


Who was mean to you? Want me to beat them up?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Heather H said:


> Who was mean to you? Want me to beat them up?



Nah, I can beat them up myself, they were just all stirring it up and pulling my leg...so to speak...


Killerrookie said:


> Heh Yea they are pretty amazing


I object, us California girls are the bomb


----------



## leigti

maggie3fan said:


> Thank all you guys very much for making me feel unloved and unwanted....I'm gonna take my ball and go home....


Hey Maggie, I didn't mean anything by it. I was just being a smart ***. You know I am good at that. I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Nopers, not even any of these CA types.



I got flashed a lot when I was driving, then they'd see I was a woman and take off embarrassed. I saw a LOT of male parts and got to call the HP on one. Good Lord, why do people want to show off their ugly parts to strangers???


----------



## Heather H

You guys want a laugh? I told a guy today I think he is sexy and that it's a good thing he does not live close. . I hope I didn't shock him  so my smart a$$ son said. So mom do I need to talk to you about safe sex? I smacked him.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

leigti said:


> Hey Maggie, I didn't mean anything by it. I was just being a smart ***. You know I am good at that. I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings.



I don't get hurt feelings, I'm Catholic, so I'm good at making people feel guilty. 'Cept Mike, he feels no guilt....


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> Have a nice flight! If you see my husband , kiss him for me!


I'm not sure about that. I will say "HI" to him for sure..........But kiss???


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> You guys want a laugh? I told a guy today I think he is sexy and that it's a good thing he does not live close. . I hope I didn't shock him  so my smart a$$ son said. So mom do I need to talk to you about safe sex? I smacked him.


LOL I believe he should keep his mouth shut!!!


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> LOL I believe he should keep his mouth shut!!!


He was just joking with me.


----------



## Killerrookie

maggie3fan said:


> Nah, I can beat them up myself, they were just all stirring it up and pulling my leg...so to speak...
> 
> I object, us California girls are the bomb


Idk these Texas girls are known to get very wild and out of control, trust me I've been there!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> He was just joking with me.


I know


----------



## Moozillion

leigti said:


> Did you try some hand therapy? PT or OT?


Oh, yes- they started me on OT exercises just 7 days post-op, when I was still bandaged up! I go to OT twice a week and do all my exercises like a good girl!!! 
I loooooove my OT therapists!!!


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> I know


Kids .


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> Kids .


I'm not a kid anymore  I'm a grown man!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Heather H said:


> Everyone is so quiet.



I was kinda waiting for the boob thing to get good and it just petered out...hahahaha


----------



## Killerrookie

maggie3fan said:


> I was kinda waiting for the boob thing to get good and it just petered out...hahahaha


Hmm?!?!? Did I just read boobies???? Interesting!!!


----------



## leigti

maggie3fan said:


> I don't get hurt feelings, I'm Catholic, so I'm good at making people feel guilty. 'Cept Mike, he feels no guilt....


Well, I'm Orthodox, but I'm new at it so I'm not sure yet how guilty I can feel.


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> I'm not a kid anymore  I'm a grown man!!!


Why did I think you were a teen. I'm sorry


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> Why did I think you were a teen. I'm sorry


Hehe I am a grown man!! I'm 16 and I count myself as a grown up.


----------



## Heather H

I had my boob pinched today.


----------



## mike taylor

Killerrookie said:


> Heh Yea they are pretty amazing


I got a great one !


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> Hehe I am a grown man!! I'm 16 and I count myself as a grown up.


Brat. Don't confuse me


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Killerrookie said:


> Idk these Texas girls are known to get very wild and out of control, trust me I've been there!!



Well, me too son, I am a born and raised California girl with bleached blonde hair, boobs and I'm weird so I be knowin how to have a good time....


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Have a nice flight! If you see my husband , kiss him for me!


Steven that's just nasty !


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> I got a great one !


Haha yea you do!!! If she allows you to keep all them reptiles then she just perfect!


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> Thank all you guys very much for making me feel unloved and unwanted....I'm gonna take my ball and go home....


What ! Go home ! No! Baby come back ! Hahaha


----------



## Killerrookie

maggie3fan said:


> Well, me too son, I am a born and raised California girl with bleached blonde hair, boobs and I'm weird so I be knowin how to have a good time....


May I ask how old you are Maggie waggie lol


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah I get to do pretty much anything I want as long as she let's me. Hahaha


----------



## Heather H

You males are crazy.


----------



## mike taylor

Maggie it's so funny how you and your sister are so different . haha . You should hangout with us more often .


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> You males are crazy.


Naaaahhhhh we aren't crazy, we're just lovable and just plain out awesome!!!


----------



## Heather H

I just found out today who Maggie's sister is.


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> Naaaahhhhh we aren't crazy, we're just lovable and just plain out awesome!!!


I'm not that gullible.


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> I just found out today who Maggie's sister is.


I don't even know Maggie!!! I feel so left out


----------



## mike taylor

Heather H said:


> You males are crazy.


Nope not crazy just now how to have fun . I'm totally surprised this thread hadn't been shut down yet . I'm sure we break every rule here . Maybe we should set a age limit . Nah they got to learn some where . hahaha


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> I'm not that gullible.


Haha girls always are gullible


----------



## Heather H

I should sleep. Taking kids for the test tomorrow. Is it bad that I hope she's my granddaughter but also don't want her to be? I love her to pieces.


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> Haha girls always are gullible


Good thing I'm a woman.


----------



## mike taylor

So you got yourself into a pinch huh Heather do tell !


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> Nope not crazy just now how to have fun . I'm totally surprised this thread hadn't been shut down yet . I'm sure we break every rule here . Maybe we should set a age limit . Nah they got to learn some where . hahaha


You made my day right there!!!! We should allow 5 year olds and kids to this thread and teach them about the birds and the bees lol


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> I should sleep. Taking kids for the test tomorrow. Is it bad that I hope she's my granddaughter but also don't want her to be? I love her to pieces.


Idk Why you want her to be your granddaughter


----------



## mike taylor

Hahaha we are getting shut down for sure !


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> So you got yourself into a pinch huh Heather do tell !


Lol Mike you know what I'm talking about. Lol


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> Good thing I'm a woman.


I'm mean all girls, including women


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> Idk Why you want her to be your granddaughter


Because she needs a stable life. And a family to love her.


----------



## mike taylor

I've been telling my son its time for a granddaughter . But it wasn't happened yet .


----------



## mike taylor

Heather H said:


> Lol Mike you know what I'm talking about. Lol


I hear you ! We like to call it happy fun time here .haha


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> I've been telling my son its time for a granddaughter . But it wasn't happened yet .


I can be your son and make your wish come true....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Killerrookie said:


> May I ask how old you are Maggie waggie lol



hahahaha....almost 70...


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> Because she needs a stable life. And a family to love her.


True, True.


----------



## Killerrookie

maggie3fan said:


> hahahaha....almost 70...


Woahhhh and you still party?!?!!? If so you go girl!!!!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Well guys I have to go to sleep . Working 14 hours a day is kicking my &$$ . Hope you have a great time at your new job KEN . Everything is going to be fine .


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> I can be your son and make your wish come true....


Wrap it .............


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Well guys I have to go to sleep . Working 14 hours a day is kicking my &$$ . Hope you have a great time at your new job KEN . Everything is going to be fine .


Night sweet dreams of boobies


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> Does anyone watch the show Roseanne? Well the baby's grandmother
> 
> Wrap it .............


Lol I do!!!!! I don't want a kid right now anyways!!! I don't want to get my girlfriend pregnant.... Yet.....


----------



## mike taylor

70 years young ! Hells yeah you only as young as you fill . I can I get a hells yeah before nighty night ?


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> Lol I do!!!!! I don't want a kid right now anyways!!! I don't want to get my girlfriend pregnant.... Yet.....


The girls mom is like David and marks mother. B from Hell


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> 70 years young ! Hells yeah you only as young as you fill . I can I get a hells yeah before nighty night ?


Hells yeah


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> The girls mom is like David and marks mother. B from Hell


Sorry but I'm soooo confused on this.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Maggie it's so funny how you and your sister are so different . haha . You should hangout with us more often .



We are very different, but I've said a couple of pretty funny things here and not one of you laughed, she'd laugh at me. She thinks I'm real funny. But I'm the bad one always in trouble, and she's the nice good person. EXCEPT...She gets a big trophy for stealing my Dad's 1935 restored Ford Phaeton by using a bobby pin in the ignition....she was lil miss innocent at 17, but behind everyone's back she did a few things. And stealing one of his show cars was just the best and biggest thing. I was so proud of her. Then later her husband ruined her by giving her morals....

*Hells yeah!!!*

70 just means I am _very experienced...._


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> Sorry but I'm soooo confused on this.


Lol me too. N/m


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> Lol me too. N/m


Haha yea!!!


----------



## Heather H

Ok night all


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Killerrookie said:


> Woahhhh and you still party?!?!!? If so you go girl!!!!!!!



I live alone, drive a hot red Camaro that flies like the wind, and yes, I still party. I'm just smarter about it now....


----------



## Killerrookie

maggie3fan said:


> I live alone, drive a hot red Camaro that flies like the wind, and yes, I still party. I'm just smarter about it now....


What year is your Camaro?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

you people all going to bed??? Jeez, guess this old lady has nothing to do but watch Swamp People....G'nite you flakes....


----------



## Killerrookie

maggie3fan said:


> you people all going to bed??? Jeez, guess this old lady has nothing to do but watch Swamp People....G'nite you flakes....


:O SHOOOOOOTTTTTTT HIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMM


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Killerrookie said:


> What year is your Camaro?



It's a 1989 IROC-Z. Has a brand new LT1 Corvette engine, beefed up 350 tranny and 4-11 rear end. I'm really low geared. It has all the speed equipment needed, a bigger cam and pistons, and other stuff, plus a speed chip in the computer so that gives more horse power. It's the last year they made IROC and tomorrow I'll take a picture for you and put it here on the chat. It's hot and more fun than 100 tortoises, gosh did I really say that????
My tires are Goodyear Eagle One's same as the NASCARS and they even say NASCAR....You'll see.
G'nite kid, study hard, it's really necessary today


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> Ok night all



Good luck tomorrow! Well, either way you can still be in her life! 
How long do results take? I'm guessing a few weeks?


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> :O SHOOOOOOTTTTTTT HIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMM



We watch it too! It took me a few episodes but I got used to and started say Shoooot hiiiiimmm before they did! It makes me nervous when they wait to long. 
The mother/daughter team are bad a**!


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> Good luck tomorrow! Well, either way you can still be in her life!
> How long do results take? I'm guessing a few weeks?


Thank you. 2-5 days for the results .


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> It's a 1989 IROC-Z. Has a brand new LT1 Corvette engine, beefed up 350 tranny and 4-11 rear end. I'm really low geared. It has all the speed equipment needed, a bigger cam and pistons, and other stuff, plus a speed chip in the computer so that gives more horse power. It's the last year they made IROC and tomorrow I'll take a picture for you and put it here on the chat. It's hot and more fun than 100 tortoises, gosh did I really say that????
> My tires are Goodyear Eagle One's same as the NASCARS and they even say NASCAR....You'll see.
> G'nite kid, study hard, it's really necessary today



Maggie's car is sweet! Wait until you see it!


----------



## Killerrookie

maggie3fan said:


> It's a 1989 IROC-Z. Has a brand new LT1 Corvette engine, beefed up 350 tranny and 4-11 rear end. I'm really low geared. It has all the speed equipment needed, a bigger cam and pistons, and other stuff, plus a speed chip in the computer so that gives more horse power. It's the last year they made IROC and tomorrow I'll take a picture for you and put it here on the chat. It's hot and more fun than 100 tortoises, gosh did I really say that????
> My tires are Goodyear Eagle One's same as the NASCARS and they even say NASCAR....You'll see.
> G'nite kid, study hard, it's really necessary today


Umm can u have your Camaro then haha


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> Thank you. 2-5 days for the results .



Oh, wow that's fast!


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> Oh, wow that's fast!


Yes. And expensive $400 . But it's the legal one.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

It's a 1989 IROC-Z. Has a brand new LT1 Corvette engine, beefed up 350 tranny and 4-11 rear end. I'm really low geared. It has all the speed equipment needed, a bigger cam and pistons, and other stuff, plus a speed chip in the computer so that gives more horse power. It's the last year they made IROC and tomorrow I'll take a picture for you and put it here on the chat. It's hot and more fun than 100 tortoises, gosh did I really say that????
ng this


----------



## Heather H

Talk to you all tomorrow  lol or later today


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Wait a minute....Killerrookie is 45 yrs old, not 17...we've been taken!!!! I feel so used (holding my head)


----------



## Killerrookie

maggie3fan said:


> Wait a minute....Killerrookie is 45 yrs old, not 17...we've been taken!!!! I feel so used (holding my head)


Haha I'm both ages!!!! The world will never know bwhahahahaha


----------



## Killerrookie

Alright I'm heading to bed, goodnight.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning all !


----------



## mike taylor

Hey ,KEN you off work yet ? How did it go ?


----------



## Abdulla6169

maggie3fan said:


> Wait a minute....Killerrookie is 45 yrs old, not 17...we've been taken!!!! I feel so used (holding my head)


He's actually 16 (I think?). The default B.D. is Jan 1, 1970.


----------



## mike taylor

1970 Hum I just don't remember that year . Now 1977 was a awesome year !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> You guys want a laugh? I told a guy today I think he is sexy and that it's a good thing he does not live close. . I hope I didn't shock him  so my smart a$$ son said. So mom do I need to talk to you about safe sex? I smacked him.


Very, very funny.
Truth is stanger (and funnier) than fiction.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

maggie3fan said:


> I live alone, drive a hot red Camaro that flies like the wind, and yes, I still party. I'm just smarter about it now....



You go girl!!! I drive a candy apple red Mustang. We could start our own Hot mature woman's car show!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Me too!!! I don't have to much to say and not witty but sometimes I think of some good ones but afraid to share or can't!



I know! So frustrating isn't it.


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> I'm not a kid anymore  I'm a grown man!!!


How old are you?


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> I should sleep. Taking kids for the test tomorrow. Is it bad that I hope she's my granddaughter but also don't want her to be? I love her to pieces.



Good luck!


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> He's actually 16 (I think?). The default B.D. is Jan 1, 1970.


I don't think there's a default birthdate: I never put mine in, and nothing shows up.


----------



## Moozillion

maggie3fan said:


> Wait a minute....Killerrookie is 45 yrs old, not 17...we've been taken!!!! I feel so used (holding my head)


I was gonna say that, but you beat me to it!!!


----------



## Jacqui

It's Tuesday! That is a great thing simply because we are all here.


----------



## Jacqui

I feel so sorry for my hubby. He waited hours to be given a load. He went 20 miles yesterday to get a load and when he got there, he found some other driver had already taken it. Waited several hours and got another load assignment. Drove over 100 miles and found out another driver had taken it.


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> How old are you?


16


----------



## Jacqui

For some reason this morning, my phone is having problems with the forum. Makes me leery to do and Mod work. Would hate to delete an innocent.


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> 16


I thought so. Whats this I'm an adult stuff


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> For some reason this morning, my phone is having problems with the forum. Makes me leery to do and Mod work. Would hate to delete an innocent.


 Start with @Killerrookie


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> Start with @Killerrookie


Wow tortdad!!!!!!


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Wow tortdad!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Start with @Killerrookie



Making trouble this early in the day Kevin?


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


>


I guess you don't want my yearling then


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Making trouble this early in the day Kevin?


 Trouble is all I know


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> I guess you don't want my yearling then



I'm going to make you clean my tortoise pens, mow my lawn......then I'm taking your tort, lol


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> I'm going to make you clean my tortoise pens, mow my lawn......then I'm taking your tort, lol


I'm mow and clean for a price  but the last thing you will do is take my baby!!! I'll fight you for him till I die!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

For the chatters:


----------



## Momof4

Good morning! You guys got started early!! 
Austin, I must say you are pretty mature for your age compared to other 16yr olds. 

@Cowboy Ken I hope your first night was successful!!!


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> For the chatters:
> View attachment 126798



*chuckles and shakes head*


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> For the chatters:
> View attachment 126798


I REALLY did laugh out loud at this one, Abdullah!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> I guess you don't want my yearling then



Keep dangling that carrot ... hmmm tortoise.


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> I REALLY did laugh out loud at this one, Abdullah!!!



He is starting the thread mood out the right way today, isn't he.


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> Good morning! You guys got started early!!
> Austin, I must say you are pretty mature for your age compared to other 16yr olds.
> 
> @Cowboy Ken I hope your first night was successful!!!


Thank you!!! I try to act mature on here, I'm not really in person.


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> Keep dangling that carrot ... hmmm tortoise.


Haha he's been asking for it for a while!!! I'm thinking of giving it to him.....maybe.....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Today I was able to get all my winter habitats cleaned up and the inhabitants placed back outside in their respective yards. All the lights, heat, dishes, etc. washed and put away. I put all the used substrate in my back yard flower bed. The area is now ready for next winter's inhabitants.
> 
> If you had any imagination at all, you could see the tortoises jumping and clicking their back heels together in joy at being back outside.


Awesome! I'm glad everything is clean


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I am sooo glad you have returned. This thread just is missing so much without you.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Thank you!!! I try to act mature on here, I'm not really in person.



You do a good job of it.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning YT


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Heather H said:


> Thank you. 2-5 days for the results .


Hi Heather! How have you been?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> Umm can u have your Camaro then haha








...anyone?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Morning YT


Ooh, I see now, that is a little strange... 
What are doing today, Jacqui?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


>


 For a minute I thought you were serious. 

Speaking of harassing innocents, I'd hate to think I'm behind Nick's vanishing act! What's happened to him and jaizei?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> For the chatters:
> View attachment 126798


----------



## tortadise

Ha. One of the other tree frogs in the greenhouse likes hanging out on the egg tray(sulcatas)


----------



## tortadise

See those mammoth eggs. I did a post on those a bit ago. But side profile you can see how big they are.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Seems like Mike and Kevin are energized tonight.


They are like mean little energizer bunnies from hell...
I kid, guys 

Though... anyone?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortadise said:


> Ha. One of the other tree frogs in the greenhouse likes hanging out on the egg tray(sulcatas)
> View attachment 126804


The frog is a nice scale! Those are big babies.


----------



## tortdad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> They are like mean little energizer bunnies from hell!
> I kid, guys
> 
> Though... anyone?



Pipe down and get to liking more of my posts. My % of liked posts is slipping in your absence.


----------



## tortadise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> The frog is a nice scale! Those are big babies.


Yes indeed. I know many people haven't seen Galapagos tortoise eggs, or even any tortoise eggs. But the 3 biggest ones are almost the size of a Galapagos egg. Quite massive, I'm curious indeed if it might posses twins.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Oh, now I see why you guys missed me!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> Pipe down and get to liking more of my posts. My % of liked posts is slipping in your absence.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, again.
> Now it's morning.


 No, it is afternoon so GOOD AFTERNOON, better today Adam?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortadise said:


> Yes indeed. I know many people haven't seen Galapagos tortoise eggs, or even any tortoise eggs. But the 3 biggest ones are almost the size of a Galapagos egg. Quite massive, I'm curious indeed if it might posses twins.


The one on the left to the front is mighty round. I have to go see your thread, I'm very curious now. 
When 'should' they hatch?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Well, let me bring this back...


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Me too!!! I don't have to much to say and not witty but sometimes I think of some good ones but afraid to share or can't!


 Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Moroccan girls are best.
> OUCH! OUCH! OUCH! OUCH!
> I meant English girls.
> Sorry, wifey.


 You'd better take care unless you're ready for....war with wifey.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Heading to the airport in few hours! !


 Enjoy it, and take care.


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Better be safe than sorry.



You know the moment of panic when you can't find your wallet??
I had that last night when I was taking the kiddos out to grab a burrito! 

We searched for 30 minutes and I put a ad on CL . All my business and personal cards were gone! I thought for sure it fell out of the bag at the beach when my son grab the towel out of the bag. 

Then a light bulb turned on! I checked our lunch box and there it was! I almost cried tears of joy! 
After the flood fiasco and the wallet I just climbed into bed and chatted with you all while sipping a drink. 

We did get burritos!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Have a safe flight, @bouaboua!
Let us know when you get there.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

You guys were really channeling your inner 13yo boy last night, huh?
...I gave up the third page in, you guys are plenty busy without me


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Oh, yes- they started me on OT exercises just 7 days post-op, when I was still bandaged up! I go to OT twice a week and do all my exercises like a good girl!!!
> I loooooove my OT therapists!!!


 Hi, and hope you're now better.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I missed all the posts! I'm glad your hand does feel better, Moozillian!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> We watch it too! It took me a few episodes but I got used to and started say Shoooot hiiiiimmm before they did! It makes me nervous when they wait to long.
> The mother/daughter team are bad a**!



It's one of my most favorite shows....and I do like Liz, can you imagine doing that and at times being better than the men....wow she's something!


----------



## Abdulla6169

I feel kinda ashamed of myself today... *hangs head in shame*

So, today in class some dude in class made fun of my nationality, so I told him something kinda harsh. I don't think I've ever said something that mean. Oh well... 

So, what did you do today TFO?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I liked Watchmen.


Thinking of Watchmen, is anyone else following the Deadpool set?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wow peeps!!!
Bit delirious this morning so this is gonna be even stranger than usual.
Atternoon, and hope I find everyone well.
Wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Thinking of Watchmen, is anyone else following the Deadpool set?


What is this?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I feel kinda ashamed of myself today... *hangs head in shame*
> 
> So, today in class some dude in class made fun of my nationality, so I told him something kinda harsh. I don't think I've ever said something that mean. Oh well...
> 
> So, what did you do today TFO?


Don't ever be ashamed because of that.
People are such jerks, he must've needed a lesson, and I hope he's kinder now because of it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow peeps!!!
> Bit delirious this morning so this is gonna be even stranger than usual.
> Atternoon, and hope I find everyone well.
> Wibble.


LALALA, boop.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I feel kinda ashamed of myself today... *hangs head in shame*
> 
> So, today in class some dude in class made fun of my nationality, so I told him something kinda harsh. I don't think I've ever said something that mean. Oh well...
> 
> So, what did you do today TFO?


It is wise to turn the other cheek.
THEN smack them in the mouth.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AbdullaAli said:


> He's actually 16 (I think?). The default B.D. is Jan 1, 1970.


Well, I realize math and me are not real good but 1970 from 2015 is 45....



Jacqui said:


> I feel so sorry for my hubby. He waited hours to be given a load. He went 20 miles yesterday to get a load and when he got there, he found some other driver had already taken it. Waited several hours and got another load assignment. Drove over 100 miles and found out another driver had taken it.



Darn, I hate when they do that. He's an owner operator isn't he? That means he's paying his own fuel....100 miles is a lot of fuel for nothing....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is this?


I'm trying hard to determine if you're serious, or joking. 

EDIT: Whoops! Terrible mix up between 'your' and 'you're' everyone!


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> I feel kinda ashamed of myself today... *hangs head in shame*
> 
> So, today in class some dude in class made fun of my nationality, so I told him something kinda harsh. I don't think I've ever said something that mean. Oh well...
> 
> So, what did you do today TFO?


 Never hang your head in shame for defending yourself or others! Were you flat out mean and rude in your reply or did you make them feel 1 meter tall with intelligence and quick witty jabs to the heart?


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> I feel kinda ashamed of myself today... *hangs head in shame*
> 
> So, today in class some dude in class made fun of my nationality, so I told him something kinda harsh. I don't think I've ever said something that mean. Oh well...
> 
> So, what did you do today TFO?


 Sorry about that, but try to take it easy though I do know that it's "easier said than done." One will find such annoying people anywhere.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Have a nice flight! If you see my husband , kiss him for me!



I'd like to see that! A total stranger walks up to your husband and give him a kiss...yeah, right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm trying hard to determine if you're serious, or joking.
> 
> EDIT: Whoops! Terrible mix up between your and you're everyone!


Deadly serious. I hadn't heard of Game of Thrones til a month ago.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is wise to turn the other cheek.
> THEN smack them in the mouth.


 Not a bad idea, Adam.


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> Never hang your head in shame for defending yourself or others! Were you flat out mean and rude in your reply or did you make them feel 1 meter tall with intelligence and quick witty jabs to the heart?


Yea listen to tortdad because he's know to defend himself  . Feel sorry for the guy who dates your daughter because I bet your gonna give him a rough time bwhahahahha


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Thank all you guys very much for making me feel unloved and unwanted....I'm gonna take my ball and go home....



Adam gave this post a 'like', Maggie. That means he got it. So quit yur bellyachin' . We get you.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm trying hard to determine if you're serious, or joking.
> 
> EDIT: Whoops! Terrible mix up between 'your' and 'you're' everyone!



No, you were right 'you're' means you are, so " if you're serious" is correct. You are serious....But 'your' is possessive....Your car, your tortoise....so you were correct.....and that is today's lesson from a non high school graduate.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Adam gave this post a 'like', Maggie. That means he got it. So quit yur bellyachin' . We get you.


I plead insanity and delirium.
Forgive me, I know not what I do.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AbdullaAli said:


> I feel kinda ashamed of myself today... *hangs head in shame*
> 
> So, today in class some dude in class made fun of my nationality, so I told him something kinda harsh. I don't think I've ever said something that mean. Oh well...


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Yea listen to tortdad because he's know to defend himself  . Feel sorry for the guy who dates your daughter because I bet your gonna give him a rough time bwhahahahha



The last guy got told if he ever came back over that I beat him down and get shown the business end of my pistol. I told him there is no reason why a 19 year old college student should be stopping by to date my 16 year old high school junior. My daughter was pissed but he got the point.


----------



## Gillian M

maggie3fan said:


> No, you were right 'you're' means you are, so " if you're serious" is correct. You are serious....But 'your' is possessive....Your car, your tortoise....so you were correct.....and that is today's lesson from a non high school graduate.....





maggie3fan said:


> No, you were right 'you're' means you are, so " if you're serious" is correct. You are serious....But 'your' is possessive....Your car, your tortoise....so you were correct.....and that is today's lesson from a non high school graduate.....


 
*You're* right.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AbdullaAli 
Don't ever apologize for putting a jerk in his place. Your nationality is none of his damn business. I get so mad. I'm glad you said whatever you did. Frankly, I would have singed his freaking hair off. Darn what an idiot. That's so not done anymore....


----------



## Yvonne G

Donna/Turbo said:


> You go girl!!! I drive a candy apple red Mustang. We could start our own Hot mature woman's car show!!



Can I be included? I drive an '05 Dodge Ram pick up with a hemi engine and pipes.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Start with @Killerrookie



Ok everyone take notice. This is the start of the killerrookie/tortdad feud. And Tortdad started it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Deadly serious. I hadn't heard of Game of Thrones til a month ago.


Alright then 
Deadpool is Marvel's most kick-butt character. Ever!
He was created in the 90s by Robleifold and (someoneelse) as a bad copy of a DC character.
Former mercenary Wade Wilson contracted a terminal cancer, and sought help for a cure. He joined the Weapon X program (hello, Wolverine ) and was given an awesome healing factor that makes him practically invincible.
It also drove him 100% insane  He has very 'loose' morals, and usually ends up the anti-hero. One time he killed the entire Marvel universe.
He is aware he's in a comicbook and frequently 'breaks the 4th wall'. He's fluent in German and Spanish, and really like tacos. Like, a lot. And he also wants to be buds with Spider-Man, but he's not having it.
After a disastrous introduction in Wolverine: Origins the movie, (  ) he's needed a proper solo film.
In 2014 the most faithful and true test footage 'leaked' (speculation it was 'released') online and inspired Fox to finally greenlight the film! 
It's in Feb. 2016, and so far it looks AWESOME. Faithful to the character, Fox decided to take a risk and say oky to an R script, and the clips and pictures of filing are PERFECT.
Okay, monologue done, he's just my favorite character 
The suit reveal-
http://variety.com/2015/film/news/deadpool-ryan-reynolds-suit-1201461513/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

pretty colours, pretty colours, oh sooooo preeettty.
wibble.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

maggie3fan said:


> No, you were right 'you're' means you are, so " if you're serious" is correct. You are serious....But 'your' is possessive....Your car, your tortoise....so you were correct.....and that is today's lesson from a non high school graduate.....



Oh I had to edit because I originally said 'your'. Terrible!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Ok everyone take notice. This is the start of the killerrookie/tortdad feud. And Tortdad started it.


Replacement for Mike and Nick.
keeps us entertained


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> The last guy got told if he ever came back over that I beat him down and get shown the business end of my pistol. I told him there is no reason why a 19 year old college student should be stopping by to date my 16 year old high school junior. My daughter was pissed but he got the point.


Wow you teach them boys a lesson!!! But don't do that to me!! I'm a gentleman  . Every girl I take out to dinner or to a date I have to get out of my car and meet the parents and say hello and stuff. My parents taught me well I guess but it makes me so nervous to go up to the girls parents because idk what they are gonna say to me. My parents are to old fashion....


----------



## Killerrookie

Even girls that are just my friends I have to do it or I get in trouble by my parents it sucks sometimes


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> pretty colours, pretty colours, oh sooooo preeettty.
> wibble.




Stoned?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> pretty colours, pretty colours, oh sooooo preeettty.
> wibble.


Beep boop.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Stoned?


Feverish.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Ok everyone take notice. This is the start of the killerrookie/tortdad feud. And Tortdad started it.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Replacement for Mike and Nick.
> keeps us entertained




Haha. I have to bust his chops just enough to keep him at bay. We live in the same town (it's a large town) and he is the same age as my daughter...... Just because he likes tortoises doesn't mean I can let him around my daughter  

He is holding a Redfoot tortoise over my head though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Alright then
> Deadpool is Marvel's most kick-butt character. Ever!
> He was created in the 90s by Robleifold and (someoneelse) as a bad copy of a DC character.
> Former mercenary Wade Wilson contracted a terminal cancer, and sought help for a cure. He joined the Weapon X program (hello, Wolverine ) and was given an awesome healing factor that makes him practically invincible.
> It also drove him 100% insane  He has very 'loose' morals, and usually ends up the anti-hero. One time he killed the entire Marvel universe.
> He is aware he's in a comicbook and frequently 'breaks the 4th wall'. He's fluent in German and Spanish, and really like tacos. Like, a lot. And he also wants to be buds with Spider-Man, but he's not having it.
> After a disastrous introduction in Wolverine: Origins the movie, (  ) he's needed a proper solo film.
> In 2014 the most faithful and true test footage 'leaked' (speculation it was 'released') online and inspired Fox to finally greenlight the film!
> It's in Feb. 2016, and so far it looks AWESOME. Faithful to the character, Fox decided to take a risk and say oky to an R script, and the clips and pictures of filing are PERFECT.
> Okay, monologue done, he's just my favorite character
> The suit reveal-
> http://variety.com/2015/film/news/deadpool-ryan-reynolds-suit-1201461513/


Now I'm really confused.
I'll stick with the Whoniverse, I think.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Replacement for Mike and Nick.
> keeps us entertained



Mike and Nick were irritating, not entertaining....Sorry Mike, I love ya but......


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

maggie3fan said:


> Stoned?


Just as good and sick


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now I'm really confused.
> I'll stick with the Whoniverse, I think.



Yes, he can be confusing.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Replacement for Mike and Nick.
> keeps us entertained



And the Nick/Mike feud started so long ago none of us could remember who started it. Hence, my attention calling post.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Haha. I have to bust his chops just enough to keep him at bay. We live in the same town (it's a large town) and he is the same age as my daughter...... Just because he likes tortoises doesn't mean I can let him around my daughter
> 
> He is holding a Redfoot tortoise over my head though.


Daughter.....?......Redfoot......?... Tricky.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> pretty colours, pretty colours, oh sooooo preeettty.
> wibble.



A little LSD in your medication this a.m.???


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Killerrookie said:


> Even girls that are just my friends I have to do it or I get in trouble by my parents it sucks sometimes



Parents? Really, why don't you drop this 17 yr old kick your on, and just be you. Some of us older adults don't much care for teens or younger. I'd like to know the man, not the teenager....
Well, I can hear Bob ramming his walls clear in the house, time to go feed.....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

http://www.care2.com/causes/last-male-northern-white-rhino-needs-armed-guards-just-to-survive.html


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Parents? Really, why don't you drop this 17 yr old kick your on, and just be you. Some of us older adults don't much care for teens or younger. I'd like to know the man, not the teenager....



He really is a teen-ager, Maggie. For some reason, when he started his user profile here on the Forum, he put down that his birth year was '70. Liar, liar, pants on fire!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> A little LSD in your medication this a.m.???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> A little LSD in your medication this a.m.???


No meds, don't do 'em 'til i'm at death's door.
Virus and lack of oxygen to the lungs.
It's quite nice actually.
Wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> http://www.care2.com/causes/last-male-northern-white-rhino-needs-armed-guards-just-to-survive.html


Very, very sad.
The gene pool is too small.
Even if he should have male offspring, which is doubtful, they are as good as extinct.
Really horrible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just off to the shops to get some milk and tissues.
Can I get anyone anything while I'm there?
wibble!


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> Haha. I have to bust his chops just enough to keep him at bay. We live in the same town (it's a large town) and he is the same age as my daughter...... Just because he likes tortoises doesn't mean I can let him around my daughter
> 
> He is holding a Redfoot tortoise over my head though.


Haha lets trade redfoot for your daughter??? Haha I'm kidding, don't hurt me.... Hey on the bright side if we did date then that means you have another buddy who loves tortoise and likes you  . Because I really really really like yyoooouuuu!!! Haha


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No meds, don't do 'em 'til i'm at death's door.
> Virus and lack of oxygen to the lungs.
> It's quite nice actually.
> Wibble


You feeling better pal?


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Daughter.....?......Redfoot......?... Tricky.


I know, right


----------



## tortadise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> The one on the left to the front is mighty round. I have to go see your thread, I'm very curious now.
> When 'should' they hatch?


About another month. No telling really. Anytime especially since they're ambient. When incubated in an incubator it's pretty spot on 100-120 days.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortadise said:


> About another month. No telling really. Anytime especially since they're ambient. When incubated in an incubator it's pretty spot on 100-120 days.


Nice. I can't wait to see them. Very big babies. Or twins.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, you folks have been very entertaining, as always, but duty calls. Much to do outside. Talk to you later.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Okay guys...


How would you feel if I ditched Elmo's disembodied head forever?


----------



## tortadise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nice. I can't wait to see them. Very big babies. Or twins.


We shall see. There's 1 massive one 2-3 huge ones and then 2-3 more rather large ones then the rest are normal. Curious to see what happens.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Well, you folks have been very entertaining, as always, but duty calls. Much to do outside. Talk to you later.


Enjoy the weather! I hope you have sun


----------



## Killerrookie

Hey @Yvonne G I've been needing to ask if your able to change my age but I've been to lazy to ask


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> It's one of my most favorite shows....and I do like Liz, can you imagine doing that and at times being better than the men....wow she's something!



I really don't understand how any of them lug that huge gator on their tiny boats! 
I would fall right in and get eaten!


----------



## Momof4

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Thinking of Watchmen, is anyone else following the Deadpool set?



What's the Deadpool set? My kid collects the comic and I think the Pops in the box but that might be his Marval things.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> What's the Deadpool set? My kid collects the comic and I think the Pops in the box but that might be his Marval things.


It's been shooting in Vancouver for the past few weeks. I think the crew left over the weekend, but the filming was on a high-traffic viaduct, so lots of onlookers and great photos and videos.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>



Fits us pretty darn good.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Pipe down and get to liking more of my posts. My % of liked posts is slipping in your absence.



Do you pay attention to those?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> You know the moment of panic when you can't find your wallet??
> I had that last night when I was taking the kiddos out to grab a burrito!
> 
> We searched for 30 minutes and I put a ad on CL . All my business and personal cards were gone! I thought for sure it fell out of the bag at the beach when my son grab the towel out of the bag.
> 
> Then a light bulb turned on! I checked our lunch box and there it was! I almost cried tears of joy!
> After the flood fiasco and the wallet I just climbed into bed and chatted with you all while sipping a drink.
> 
> We did get burritos!!



Hope today is ever so much better.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just off to the shops to get some milk and tissues.
> Can I get anyone anything while I'm there?
> wibble!




Cheese please!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hey! Today we've been looking for the LochNess monster for 81 years.
Impressive.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey! Today we've been looking for the LochNess monster for 81 years.
> Impressive.



So how do you vote? Are they there or not?


----------



## Momof4

@Jacqui That really sucks for Jeff! What a wasted day and money down the drain for all his hard work

I hope he has better days ahead!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Hope today is ever so much better.



I think it will! I'm relaxing and skipped workout. I have a busy afternoon with sports. 
I can't clean or do laundry anyway. 
I was going to head to a reptile store today and browse for supplies but the plumber is coming. 


I diagnosed myself last night with TMJ or I guess it's actually TMD. My jaw is so sore so I'm icing it while I chat. 

We may get rain Thurs!! So excited!


----------



## mike taylor

I've tried to stop picking on Newt really I have ,but he just keeps starting trouble with me . HE STARTED IT ! Its all in fun . I like the little guy .


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Cheese please!!



That is a kinda cheesy request....


----------



## mike taylor

I thinks its time me and Kevin start picking on rookie . haha


----------



## Jacqui

Tomorrow is earth day.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I think it will! I'm relaxing and skipped workout. I have a busy afternoon with sports.
> I can't clean or do laundry anyway.
> I was going to head to a reptile store today and browse for supplies but the plumber is coming.
> 
> 
> I diagnosed myself last night with TMJ or I guess it's actually TMD. My jaw is so sore so I'm icing it while I chat.
> 
> We may get rain Thurs!! So excited!



Ouch.  What time is the plumber?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> You feeling better pal?


My hovercraft is full of eels.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Ouch.  What time is the plumber?



1-3pm and I'm leaving for a LAX game at 3:30.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Okay guys...
> View attachment 126827
> 
> How would you feel if I ditched Elmo's disembodied head forever?


Don't think I've ever seen Elmo, though I've a vague notion what he is.
Anyway, I'm not so familiar with you as some of the others, so not really my call.
Have an avatar with some cheese on it.


----------



## Momof4

I think Nick is bummed that he is moving in like 6 weeks or so. I'm sure it's hard for a teenager to uproot their whole world. 
I just hope it's a smooth transition for him and his torts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Cheese please!!


No-one gets my cheese!
This is not possible.
Even wifey only gets some at Christmas and birthdays.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> That is a kinda cheesy request....


Oh, mercy!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I think Nick is bummed that he is moving in like 6 weeks or so. I'm sure it's hard for a teenager to uproot their whole world.
> I just hope it's a smooth transition for him and his torts.


Very good and salient point.
They say moving house is the second most stressful thing there is.


----------



## Killerrookie

Not really I moved here from Midland and I was fine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey! Today we've been looking for the LochNess monster for 81 years





Jacqui said:


> So how do you vote? Are they there or not?



Och aye the noo..
I've been three times to Loch Ness and never seen anything, not that I was expecting to.
It's very deep, vary dark and very murky.
I believe it was invented by the local monks to attract tourists.
But possible sightings sporadically since the 6th century.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wibble????


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh I had to edit because I originally said 'your'. Terrible!


 Oh come on there, we all make mistakes. You needn't make such an issue of it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> So how do you vote? Are they there or not?


We'll find out when it gets found


----------



## Gillian M

maggie3fan said:


> AbdullaAli
> Don't ever apologize for putting a jerk in his place. Your nationality is none of his damn business. I get so mad. I'm glad you said whatever you did. Frankly, I would have singed his freaking hair off. Darn what an idiot. That's so not done anymore....


 Personally, I would have ignored him/her. At times ignoring such rudeness drives the said person nuts, making him/her think: 'What on earth is keeping him/her quiet after having been insulted?' Know what I mean?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> We'll find out when it gets found


Do not hold your breath.


----------



## Moozillion

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> http://www.care2.com/causes/last-male-northern-white-rhino-needs-armed-guards-just-to-survive.html


When I was at University (I was a Zoology major) we were taught that for any species to survive, there must be at least 100 genetically DIFFERENT animals. If you have fewer than that, you eventually end up with inbreeding that greatly increases genetic diseases and deformities. Genetic diversification is ABSOLUTELY CRITICAL to any species' survival.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do not hold your breath.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Moozillion said:


> When I was at University (I was a Zoology major) we were taught that for any species to survive, there must be at least 100 genetically DIFFERENT animals. If you have fewer than that, you eventually end up with inbreeding that greatly increases genetic diseases and deformities. Genetic diversification is ABSOLUTELY CRITICAL to any species' survival.


It sucks. This species was around in the last 100 years, it just sucks that so many people in the world don't care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> When I was at University (I was a Zoology major) we were taught that for any species to survive, there must be at least 100 genetically DIFFERENT animals. If you have fewer than that, you eventually end up with inbreeding that greatly increases genetic diseases and deformities. Genetic diversification is ABSOLUTELY CRITICAL to any species' survival.


Pretty much correct. Some simple creatures that naturally have mutation inbuilt can survive from just one. Viruses, bacteria and some protozoans for example. More complex metazoans need more unrelated individuals. About 80+ is necessary for higher mammals, but they can be distantly related.
It is genetically better for humans to reproduce with someone from a different continent!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


Yellow Turtle has become Blue Elephant.
I saw a couple of pink ones earlier, but blue?
Nah.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yellow Turtle has become Blue Elephant.
> I saw a couple of pink ones earlier, but blue?
> Nah.


Yes. 
Ah yes, about those.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yes.
> Ah yes, about those.
> View attachment 126850


I found a yellow turtle and elephant comic:


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Silly kitty-
After realizing she was unable to exit through the rungs, she resigned to taking the stairs


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I found a yellow turtle and elephant comic:
> View attachment 126853


 You're pretty good! That's cute.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heather H said:


> You guys want a laugh? I told a guy today I think he is sexy and that it's a good thing he does not live close. . I hope I didn't shock him


But what'd the guy say when you told him he was sexy?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Hi there! What are doing today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But what'd the guy say when you told him he was sexy?


Last time a girl told me I was sexy was about 1989.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yellow Turtle has become Blue Elephant.
> I saw a couple of pink ones earlier, but blue?
> Nah.


 Wow! From a cute *little* turtle to an *enormous* elephant?  A bit exaggerated is it not?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> I was kinda waiting for the boob thing to get good and it just petered out...hahahaha


HAHAHAHA…petered LOL


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Hello, good evening and welcome.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But what'd the guy say when you told him he was sexy?


 I was going to ask the same qestion.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, good evening and welcome.


Thank you sir


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi there! What are doing today?


I just got off work and I put out the tortlets


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Thank you sir


A pleasure, my lady.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I just got off work and I put out the tortlets


Love the word tortlets!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> I was going to ask the same qestion.


I know what a Cowboy would say. In that this is pg, I'll keep it myself. And no, I won't pm what it is.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Last time a girl told me I was sexy was about 1989.


I thought long and hard before posting, but marriage is overrated.
(  )


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> I just got off work and I put out the tortlets


Yay! How are they doing?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I thought long and hard before posting, but marriage is overrated.
> (  )


Again with the Italian suppositories …


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Last time a girl told me I was sexy was about 1989.


 
You might hear it again in 2015 but beware.....there's *wifey* now.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love the word tortlets!


Turts and torts. 
I belive it was @leigti who first said that.


----------



## Momof4

So proud of my nephew who is a senior in HS! He attended the FFA Convention and he was up for an award and won 2nd place for diversified agricultural work for the state!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Again with the Italian suppositories …


I think we both saw that comment differently


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> So proud of my nephew who is a senior in HS! He attended the FFA Convention and he was up for an award and won 2nd place for diversified agricultural work for the state!


Well, congratulations to him!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I thought long and hard before posting, but marriage is overrated.
> (  )


No it isn't.
Best thing I ever did.
And the hardest.


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> You guys want a laugh? I told a guy today I think he is sexy and that it's a good thing he does not live close. . I hope I didn't shock him  so my smart a$$ son said. So mom do I need to talk to you about safe sex? I smacked him.



You are brave!! What did he say!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You might hear it again in 2015 but beware.....there's *wifey* now.


Actually, wifey does say it.
But she's biased.
And short-sighted.
And bonkers.


----------



## Momof4

We should all change our avatar!! 
It messes with my mind because I use it to associate who you are even though your name is there!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> We should all change our avatar!!
> It messes with my mind because I use it to associate who you are even though your name is there!


I do too 
Sorry guys, but those eyes were getting a little creepy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I use the phone app. An avitar doesn't really show well. I have to use the names.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My hovercraft is full of eels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> We should all change our avatar!!
> It messes with my mind because I use it to associate who you are even though your name is there!


Good plan.
I must photograph some cheese.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've changed mine once. Originally I had a picture of me and my cowboy hat inside the tortoise habitat at the Los Angeles county zoo petting a leopard tortoise.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've changed mine once. Originally I had a picture of me and my cowboy hat inside the tortoise habitat at the Los Angeles county zoo petting a leopard tortoise.


You've had this one since I joined, I think


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This graveyard shift is sorta spun. I spent all night(?) at a computer reading protocols and testing. From what I've been told, I likely do this for the first week. About the time I'd normally wake up, I caught myself starting to nod off a bit so I stood up for 30mins. Or so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This graveyard shift is sorta spun. I spent all night(?) at a computer reading protocols and testing. From what I've been told, I likely do this for the first week. About the time I'd normally wake up, I caught myself starting to nod off a bit so I stood up for 30mins. Or so.


'spun'?


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've changed mine once. Originally I had a picture of me and my cowboy hat inside the tortoise habitat at the Los Angeles county zoo petting a leopard tortoise.



I remember that one!!


----------



## Momof4

I need to change mine, I don't like! The plumber called, he's on his way!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 'spun'?


Kinda messed with the sleep cycle.


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But what'd the guy say when you told him he was sexy?


I told her back at cha


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I thought long and hard before posting, but marriage is overrated.
> (  )



Only if you do not marry the right person. Oh and I tell my hubby he is sexy all the time.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Okay guys...
> View attachment 126827
> 
> How would you feel if I ditched Elmo's disembodied head forever?



I'm sorry, even though I really love elephants, it's not you. Elmo is you.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> So proud of my nephew who is a senior in HS! He attended the FFA Convention and he was up for an award and won 2nd place for diversified agricultural work for the state!



congrats!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> I need to change mine, I don't like! The plumber called, he's on his way!!


He's waving


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> I'm sorry, even though I really love elephants, it's not you. Elmo is you.


I don't know about this one... maybe I just need a new Elmo.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Last time a girl told me I was sexy was about 1989.


Last time I've been called sexy was about 2 hours ago


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've changed mine once. Originally I had a picture of me and my cowboy hat inside the tortoise habitat at the Los Angeles county zoo petting a leopard tortoise.



I recall that one.


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> Hey @Yvonne G I've been needing to ask if your able to change my age but I've been to lazy to ask



Not by you or me. ONce a birthdate has been entered only an admin can change it. Send an email to [email protected] and give him your correct date. He'll change it for you.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't know about this one... maybe I just need a new Elmo.



This one is a thumb down in my opinion.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I need to change mine, I don't like! The plumber called, he's on his way!!



 great news!


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> Not by you or me. ONce a birthdate has been entered only an admin can change it. Send an email to [email protected] and give him your correct date. He'll change it for you.


Alright thank you Yvonne G


----------



## mike taylor

I think I will not pick on Nick anymore . So piece shall fall on the chat . Moving on so how about them boobies ?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't know about this one... maybe I just need a new Elmo.


Overly attached Elmo:


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Overly attached Elmo:
> View attachment 126882


 
...Definitely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I need to change mine, I don't like! The plumber called, he's on his way!!


Good luck with the plumber.


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Last time I've been called sexy was about 2 hours ago


Mommy telling you you're handsome doesn't count, lol
Neither does telling yourself in a mirror


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Votey vote-


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> Mommy telling you you're handsome doesn't count, lol
> Neither does telling yourself in a mirror


Awh. 
I think my favorite joke you pulled on Nick was when he said something about a doctor and you told him you would call the gynecologist for him.


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> I think I will not pick on Nick anymore . So piece shall fall on the chat . Moving on so how about them boobies ?


Posted a boob joke on Jokes thread....


----------



## Momof4

I'm done!! It's baseball season and my Padres are doing pretty well! 
The crack in the pipe is where the guy repaired it! He can't believe it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Last time I've been called sexy was about 2 hours ago


Doesn't count if you do it yourself.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> HAHAHAHA…petered LOL



It's about time! Maggie called me on the phone after that comment bombed. I laughed. I thought it was pretty clever. I guess not too many folks understand our dry humor.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I think I will not pick on Nick anymore . So piece shall fall on the chat . Moving on so how about them boobies ?



I though we were just switching to picking on @Killerrookie


----------



## Momof4

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Votey vote-
> View attachment 126883
> View attachment 126884
> View attachment 126885
> View attachment 126886



I vote for the first one!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Votey vote-
> View attachment 126883
> View attachment 126884
> View attachment 126885
> View attachment 126886


Why not this:


This is creepy and as scary as hell:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Votey vote-
> View attachment 126883
> View attachment 126884
> View attachment 126885
> View attachment 126886


Number 2 for sure.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> I'm done!! It's baseball season and my Padres are doing pretty well!
> The crack in the pipe is where the guy repaired it! He can't believe it!


Of course not, everyone think theirs is the best work 
Nice avatar, I like it!


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> It's about time! Maggie called me on the phone after that comment bombed. I laughed. I thought it was pretty clever. I guess not too many folks understand our dry humor.



Hahaha I was going to comment on it but didn't want to upset her. Game on now


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Why not this:
> View attachment 126887
> 
> This is creepy and as scary as hell:
> View attachment 126888


Oh yes, Phsyco Elmo 
That's awesome.


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> I think I will not pick on Nick anymore . So piece shall fall on the chat . Moving on so how about them boobies ?


They are amazing!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Remember this azalea from 2weeks or so ago?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Votey vote-
> View attachment 126883
> View attachment 126884
> View attachment 126885
> View attachment 126886



I like the second from the left.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> Hahaha I was going to comment on it but didn't want to upset her. Game on now


Upset Maggie? That's funny stuff.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Remember this azalea from 2weeks or so ago?
> View attachment 126889


Bonsai! 
Oh, it's so pretty! Do you trim it yourself?


This was our Grandpa's hobby. Our is just getting buds.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'm done!! It's baseball season and my Padres are doing pretty well!
> The crack in the pipe is where the guy repaired it! He can't believe it!


Knew it.
I can believe it.


----------



## mike taylor

I wanted to say something but backed off because it would get dirty . hahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I though we were just switching to picking on @Killerrookie


No one is irreplaceable.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> I like the second from the left.


It's winning by one, then


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Remember this azalea from 2weeks or so ago?
> View attachment 126889



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> I wanted to say something but backed off because it would get dirty . hahaha


I can see that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Bonsai!
> Oh, it's so pretty! Do you trim it yourself?
> View attachment 126890
> 
> This was our Grandpa's hobby. Our is just getting buds.


Most training I do myself. I've helped my boy to get into as well.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I need to get going... Bye peeps!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Remember this azalea from 2weeks or so ago?
> View attachment 126889


Wow!!!!!!
That is really stunning.
and so quick.


----------



## Killerrookie

N


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doesn't count if you do it yourself.


 nah my girlfriend calls me it everyday


----------



## Momof4

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Of course not, everyone think theirs is the best work
> Nice avatar, I like it!



Of course they do! He still doesn't get it. 
Thank you!!


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> N nah my girlfriend calls me it everyday



You have a girlfriend but wanted Tortdad's daughter! Hmmmm.


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> I though we were just switching to picking on @Killerrookie


Hey!!!! Don't pick on me or I'll bring the PAIN!!! It would be so funny if I gave away my hatchling to someone else...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I could change my avatar to this…


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> You have a girlfriend but wanted Tortdad's daughter! Hmmmm.


I don't want his daughter!!! I'm just messing with tortdad! But if he keeps being a little meanie maybe I will


----------



## Moozillion

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Votey vote-
> View attachment 126883
> View attachment 126884
> View attachment 126885
> View attachment 126886


I vote Elmo number 2 !!!


----------



## Momof4

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Bonsai!
> Oh, it's so pretty! Do you trim it yourself?
> View attachment 126890
> 
> This was our Grandpa's hobby. Our is just getting buds.



The little swing is so cute and we have that same dog bed! I'm not nosey, really!


----------



## Killerrookie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I could change my avatar to this…
> View attachment 126892


Do IT!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I could change my avatar to this…
> View attachment 126892



Love it!!

They are scary huge!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Upset Maggie? That's funny stuff.



No, it's not. You really don't want to see an upset Maggie!!!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Okay guys...
> View attachment 126827
> 
> How would you feel if I ditched Elmo's disembodied head forever?


I believe you should change it to this.... 


You should ALL CHANGE YOUR AVATARS TO IT!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Remember this azalea from 2weeks or so ago?
> View attachment 126889


Good job Ken! How long have you owned this bonsai?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I need to get going... Bye peeps!


See you later.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I need to get going... Bye peeps!


Have a great day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I could change my avatar to this…
> View attachment 126892


Go on then.
Double dare you!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> I believe you should change it to this....
> View attachment 126893
> 
> You should ALL CHANGE YOUR AVATARS TO IT!!!


 Won't that hurt Tidgy's feeling?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I could change my avatar to this…
> View attachment 126892


Do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I believe you should change it to this....
> View attachment 126893
> 
> You should ALL CHANGE YOUR AVATARS TO IT!!!


Or not.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Good job Ken! How long have you owned this bonsai?


This one maybe I've been training it for 10-15 yrs. it's life started as a hedge. It was being torn out and thrown away. Sometimes people can't see the beauty from what they're changing.


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Hey!!!! Don't pick on me or I'll bring the PAIN!!! It would be so funny if I gave away my hatchling to someone else...


Yes sir!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Do it! Do it! Do it!


Well, it's confused the hell out of me.


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> Won't that hurt Tidgy's feeling?


Nah it will prove to this forum that I'm the king!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> Nah it will prove to this forum that I'm the king!!!


If one is truly a king, he doesn't need to prove it. You are either born a king or a peasant.


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm born a king!!! I just would love to see everyone with that avatar it would be so cool.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> If one is truly a king, he doesn't need to prove it. You are either born a king or a peasant.


i was born a peasant.
Happy with that.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I wanted to say something but backed off because it would get dirty . hahaha



Since when has that stopped you? I am proud of you (says the mod side of me)


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No one is irreplaceable.



Yvonne is!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne is!


Fair comment.


----------



## Killerrookie

So what is everyone up too?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Votey vote-
> View attachment 126883
> View attachment 126884
> View attachment 126885
> View attachment 126886



top right


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> So what is everyone up too?



One of my favorite things...feeding my face.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> So what is everyone up too?



you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> So what is everyone up too?


I'm using the forum. Going to get some work done soon...


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> you?


In school.... Doing nothing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> So what is everyone up too?


Giving Tidgy her soak.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> In school.... Doing nothing



in a class?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm using the forum. Going to get some work done soon...



lol that is what we all say. Lol


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> in a class?


Not right now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Psyching myself to go to bed


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Psyching myself to go to bed



My problem is not the going to bed, it is the falling asleep part.

Here is to a restful sleep, when you do go to bed.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> No, it's not. You really don't want to see an upset Maggie!!!!!





No


----------



## Killerrookie

So @tortdad since we been talking about your daughter so much... What does your wonderful daughter look like?


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> So @tortdad since we been talking about your daughter so much... What does your wonderful daughter look like?



lol now you ask.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hmm what do you look like tortdad??


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I see Abdulla and Tigby did a switchover


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> lol now you ask.


Yea since we talk so much about her!!!!


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> So @tortdad since we been talking about your daughter so much... What does your wonderful daughter look like?


A princess


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Hmm what do you look like tortdad??


----------



## Moozillion

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I see Abdulla and Tigby did a switchover


So they did!!! GOOD CATCH, Yellow Turtle01!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> Hmm what do you look like tortdad??


Ummmm...Killerrookie, do NOT mess with that guy!!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Omg I knew you were bald!!! You remind me of my favorite actors Jason Statham!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Moozillion said:


> So they did!!! GOOD CATCH, Yellow Turtle01!!!!


It'll still confuse ya even after you figure it out... *evil laugh*... Even we're confused. And we set this whole thing up!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Yvonne G said:


> Can I be included? I drive an '05 Dodge Ram pick up with a hemi engine and pipes.


Of course you can!! The guys can resist a hot chick driving a truck!! haha


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> So they did!!! GOOD CATCH, Yellow Turtle01!!!!



I'm so lame! I didn't even notice!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I see Abdulla and Tigby did a switchover


Tigby? Tigby?
Who that.
My tortoise is deeply offended.
And I am Tidgy's dad, or Adam, or Loopy, your choice.
Well spotted, i was beginning to think no one would notice.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> A princess



Great answer!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tigby? Tigby?
> Who that.
> My tortoise is deeply offended.
> And I am Tidgy's dad, or Adam, or Loopy, your choice.
> Well spotted, i was beginning to think no one would notice.


Well, my alerts are all messed up, that's why! 
Loopy! Hm.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> I'm so lame! I didn't even notice!


No, you're not.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Well... by popular vote... though, for those who didn't, we'll see the others again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> So they did!!! GOOD CATCH, Yellow Turtle01!!!!


But i think you already knew, Bea.


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> Great answer!


I was hoping to see his princess daughter


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> It'll still confuse ya even after you figure it out... *evil laugh*... Even we're confused. And we set this whole thing up!


i don't know who I am any more!
And Tidgy has an identity crisis.
She's gone to bed in confusion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> Of course you can!! The guys can resist a hot chick driving a truck!! haha


Not sure i can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'm so lame! I didn't even notice!


I noticed yours. 
We were only doing what we were told.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, my alerts are all messed up, that's why!
> Loopy! Hm.


I'll explain to Tidgy when she wakes up.
I'm sure she'll forgive you.
She's a very forgiving little thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well... by popular vote... though, for those who didn't, we'll see the others again!


Oh no


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh no


What?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yeah Loopy.
And now i'm talking to myself.
Wibble.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll explain to Tidgy when she wakes up.
> I'm sure she'll forgive you.
> She's a very forgiving little thing.


I hope so


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah Loopy.
> And now i'm talking to myself.
> Wibble.


Boooop. Boeep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What?


I'll get confused and think I'm back 10 pages.
It's all a bit weird today already.
Again.


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Omg I knew you were bald!!! You remind me of my favorite actors Jason Statham!!!


I get that a lot


----------



## Momof4

The next generation cruise ship! Would you go? This was on my FB.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Boooop. Boeep.


Wibble Wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> The next generation cruise ship! Would you go? This was on my FB.
> View attachment 126943


Yep, I'd buy one.


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> I get that a lot


Your making me so curious and I'm going NUTZ on what your daughter looks like lol. Hey are you eating that redfoot from that guy on the forum btw?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Your making me so curious and I'm going NUTZ on what your daughter looks like lol. Hey are you eating that redfoot from that guy on the forum btw?


I don't think Kevin eats redfoots.
Only teenage boys who pester his daughter.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't think Kevin eats redfoots.
> Only teenage boys who pester his daughter.


Lol I meant getting gosh


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But i think you already knew, Bea.


Yes...hee hee hee...I was going to lay low and hope you guys forgot so I can secretly spy on your subversive plots!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes...hee hee hee...I was going to lay low and hope you guys forgot so I can secretly spy on your subversive plots!!!!


You are welcome to join any subversive plots we hatch.
Knew you'd not sneak on us.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> The next generation cruise ship! Would you go? This was on my FB.
> View attachment 126943


NOT MEEEEE!!! I do NOT enjoy flying!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> NOT MEEEEE!!! I do NOT enjoy flying!


I love flying. 
One of my favourite things.
When i'm better, I'll do a bit more.


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> So what is everyone up too?



I haven't measured my height for quite a spell, but the last time - years ago, I was up to 5'6". We tend to shrink in old age, thought, so I may be shorter than that now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I see Abdulla and Tigby did a switchover



I know when you have to explain it, it loses something in the translation, but what did I miss? Switchover?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I'm so lame! I didn't even notice!



Notice what. I don't get it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I haven't measured my height for quite a spell, but the last time - years ago, I was up to 5'6". We tend to shrink in old age, thought, so I may be shorter than that now.


Very funny.
I'm up to mischief.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Notice what. I don't get it?


We've swapped avatars, Yvonne.
Don't worry it took ages before anyone noticed.
it really confused me


----------



## Yvonne G

What? Did they switch avatar pictures?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> What? Did they switch avatar pictures?


Yes. It took you guys quite some time to notice!  About an hour to be exact...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Yes. It took you guys quite some time to notice!


I love your ' I am an international crouton.'
Brilliant.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love your ' I am an international crouton.'
> Brilliant.


It isn't mine. I can't find the author of the quote. Still amazing though.  Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Killerrookie

Alright I'm leaving school and heading to pick up @tortdad daughter!!! Hahaahahahhahahahhaah


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love your ' I am an international crouton.'
> Brilliant.


....what????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Under Abdulla's posts. like I've got 'Lover of Cheese and tortoises.'


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Alright I'm leaving school and heading to pick up @tortdad daughter!!! Hahaahahahhahahahhaah



You need to bring either
a: that yearling Redfoot 
Or
B: bulletproof vest


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> You need to bring either
> a: that yearling Redfoot
> Or
> B: bulletproof vest


Hmm yearling or bulletproof vest...... Hmmmmmmmmmmm........ I could give you the yearling since I'm gonna get rid of it soooonn.


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> ....what????



You may not be able to see it, depending how you get into TFO. Like on my phone it does not show.


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Hmm yearling or bulletproof vest...... Hmmmmmmmmmmm........ I could give you the yearling since I'm gonna get rid of it soooonn.


Why are you getting rid of it.


----------



## Jacqui

My lilac bushes are in bloom and every now and then the breeze will carry their scent over to me The smells of spring.


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> Why are you getting rid of it.


Idk to be honest I just feel like it would be better off with someone who knows how to take way better care of it. I'm more of a fan of the Sulcata and Leopard tortoises.


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Idk to be honest I just feel like it would be better off with someone who knows how to take way better care of it. I'm more of a fan of the Sulcata and Leopard tortoises.


Maybe we can trade something


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> Maybe we can trade something


My ears are up and listening!!!! Haha


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> My ears are up and listening!!!! Haha


You said you like to fish how about some rods?


----------



## Killerrookie

Hmm this I like but are boat is jam packed with rods we bought that we still haven't even used yet.


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Hmm this I like but are boat is jam packed with rods we bought that we still haven't even used yet.


What else do you like


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Also, @jaizei, I owe you over 75 likes, remember?



You're familiar with compound interest, right?


----------



## Killerrookie

Winnie the Pooh, Gaming, Reptiles, um idk what else I can think off of on the of my head. Curse my teenage brain!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Willing and dealing my type of talk .


----------



## mike taylor

I got some lexan .hahaha


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> Willing and dealing my type of talk .


Lol yea!!


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> I got some lexan .hahaha


Deal!!!! Haha joking


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Winnie the Pooh, Gaming, Reptiles, um idk what else I can think off of on the of my head. Curse my teenage brain!!!!


What about 2 leopard geckos complete with a 55gal habitat


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I got some lexan .hahaha


I forgot to call you, lol


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> What about 2 leopard geckos complete with a 55gal habitat


Umm this is so hard to think about!! Does it come with the lights and everything?


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Umm this is so hard to think about!! Does it come with the lights and everything?


 Yep. Heaters and lights


----------



## Killerrookie

Gender? Age? What color are these little buggers?


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I got some lexan .hahaha



How thick is that stuff? My smaller greenhouse is made from polycarbon sheets (very similar to plastic sheeting that comes in rolls.) It holds up pretty darned well, but the greenhouse is now 20 years old and panels are starting to rot/tear. My son-in-law has replaced inside and outside panels for 3 panes so far. We were thinking of seeing if the Lexan would fit in between the aluminum casing.


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> I forgot to call you, lol


Yes you did Sir tortdad .


----------



## tortdad

Age unknown, not quite fully grown yet. One male spotted leopard and one slightly larger female baldy something or other. 55gal tank, under tank heater, natural rock set up with offers 3 hides plus one Tupperware humid hide.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Yes you did Sir tortdad .


;( 
What side of town are you going to be on tomorrow


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> Age unknown, not quite fully grown yet. One male spotted leopard and one slightly larger female baldy something or other. 55gal tank, under tank heater, natural rock set up with offers 3 hides plus one Tupperware humid hide.


Let me think about this for a bit because this is something I really need to think about.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> How thick is that stuff? My smaller greenhouse is made from polycarbon sheets (very similar to plastic sheeting that comes in rolls.) It holds up pretty darned well, but the greenhouse is now 20 years old and panels are starting to rot/tear. My son-in-law has replaced inside and outside panels for 3 panes so far. We were thinking of seeing if the Lexan would fit in between the aluminum casing.


I don't have that much just some small bits . Kevin was going to call me and meet up so I could give them to him . Yvonne I posted pictures of my red foots in your breeding thread .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Winnie the Pooh, Gaming, Reptiles, um idk what else I can think off of on the of my head. Curse my teenage brain!!!!


A.A. Milne was a genius.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I don't have that much just some small bits . Kevin was going to call me and meet up so I could give them to him . Yvonne I posted pictures of my red foots in your breeding thread .



I saw the picture, thanks. It was very helpful.

No, I didn't want your Lexan, I just want to know how thick it is to see if it would be feasible to order it for my greenhouse replacements.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> I saw the picture, thanks. It was very helpful.
> 
> No, I didn't want your Lexan, I just want to know how thick it is to see if it would be feasible to order it for my greenhouse replacements.


You can get it in several different thickness


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yvonne G

Nick: Are those bees on a tree at your house?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Nick: Are those bees on a tree at your house?


yea, but they are at my neighbors house.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yea, but they are at my neighbors house.


Have you guys found a house yet


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Have you guys found a house yet


yea.


----------



## tortdad

Got good yard space


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A.A. Milne was a genius.


Yes he was!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Got good yard space


yea.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yea.


You nervous


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> You nervous


na.


----------



## mike taylor

The bees didn't like the old hive . So they are moving the queen to a new home . Very cool stuff . How are you Nick ? It sucks to move but you'll get into a grove with the new place . Hell you my even find a hot chick who likes tortoises . I am not going to aggravate you anymore I promise
. I even called you Nick .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> The bees didn't like the old hive . So they are moving the queen to a new home . Very cool stuff . How are you Nick ? It sucks to move but you'll get into a grove with the new place . Hell you my even find a hot chick who likes tortoises . I am not going to aggravate you anymore I promise
> . I even called you Nick .


no! these bees didn't leave there hive they just made more queens and the old queen remained in the same spot while the new queen went out to find a new place to live with some workers.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm going good today how about you mike?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no! these bees didn't leave there hive they just made more queens and the old queen remained in the same spot while the new queen went out to find a new place to live with some workers.


When two bees love each other they go buy a baby


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> When two bees love each other they go buy a baby


yes.


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm going good today how about you mike?


I'm good little buddy . Honey bees are cool little guys . Someone could have messed around with the hive or the have is splitting . Like you said . Its cool how the protect the queen and move her to a new hive . My buddy is a be keeper . We find swarms every year . Setup a trap hive then move them to his hives . Cool stuff plus I get honey good for allergies.


----------



## mike taylor

What happened to everyone? Did someone fart and stink up the place ?


----------



## Momof4

I'm on a field waiting for our game to start.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I liked Watchmen.



I liked Watchmen as well but it seems like most everyone that had previously been a fan of the comic didn't. I've been know to like movies that are allegedly awful so I never know whether a movie is actually "good" or not. (cough) Judge Dredd


----------



## jaizei

Though in my defense, I watched 'Mac & Me' an uncountable number of times when I was a kid and afaik have never seen ET.


----------



## jaizei

Also,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> What happened to everyone? Did someone fart and stink up the place ?


It was wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'm on a field waiting for our game to start.


Good luck.
Fancy your chances tonight?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I liked Watchmen as well but it seems like most everyone that had previously been a fan of the comic didn't. I've been know to like movies that are allegedly awful so I never know whether a movie is actually "good" or not. (cough) Judge Dredd


Bought Judge Dredd from when it first appeared in 2000AD prog 2 for about 15 years without missing an issue.
Film was rubbish, though I understand there's a new one out.
Watchmen is not just a graphic novel, it's a proper piece of literature.
The film is actually pretty good, I reckon.


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> I'm on a field waiting for our game to start.


So was the water leak in the same spot?


----------



## mike taylor

She said it was earlier .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the engineer was 'surprised' it hadn't been done properly last time.
I was not very surprised.


----------



## tortdad

Had a good dinner tonight. The wife made fried chicken with homemade mushroom gravy, corn on the Cobb and scalloped potatoes made with the red potatoes.... It was yummy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Had a good dinner tonight. The wife made fried chicken with homemade mushroom gravy, corn on the Cobb and scalloped potatoes made with the red potatoes.... It was yummy


Sounds good, I had fried chicken also.
Yummy indeed.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Upset Maggie? That's funny stuff.



Yeah??? Bite me!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

I have nasty ,stinking ,gross , disgusting , sicking ,nasty ...... Did I already say nasty ? Yeah looking back there it is nasty . PIZZA Pizza ! I HATE PIZZA !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I think I'll stick to the chicken, ta.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Not by you or me. ONce a birthdate has been entered only an admin can change it. Send an email to [email protected] and give him your correct date. He'll change it for you.



I personally won't believe anything from him now anyway....Actually, I'm only 25, ask my sister, the moderator...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Votey vote-
> View attachment 126883
> View attachment 126884
> View attachment 126885
> View attachment 126886



Put your Sulcata as your avatar....


----------



## mike taylor

Liar liar pants on fire stick your finger in electric wire !


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

maggie3fan said:


> Put your Sulcata as your avatar....


I don't know why, but I'm not a fan of having my guys in my avatar.
I know a lot of other people do so, but I like mine to 'stand out' I guess. 

Hmm. Don't take as plain, guys. I love yours too.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I liked Watchmen as well but it seems like most everyone that had previously been a fan of the comic didn't. I've been know to like movies that are allegedly awful so I never know whether a movie is actually "good" or not. (cough) Judge Dredd


Huh, me too. 
I never read the, so I guess I don't know.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> I know when you have to explain it, it loses something in the translation, but what did I miss? Switchover?


Tigby's dad and Abdulla switched their avatars


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I'll stick to the chicken, ta.


How does 'ta' stand for 'thank you'.
I hear it all the time,and I just curious.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Don


mike taylor said:


> Liar liar pants on fire stick your finger in electric wire !


't hold ages, mike


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How does 'ta' stand for 'thank you'.
> I hear it all the time,and I just curious.


Ta is a terribly English word which I love being terribly English.
Like a larger number of terribly English words it's actually terrible Danish.
Danish for thank you is 'tak' and the silly Scots and northern English fellows back in the days of old and middle English dropped their 'k's at the ends of words. So 'tak' became ta and it stuck.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ta is a terribly English word which I love being terribly English.
> Like a larger number of terribly English words it's actually terrible Danish.
> Danish for thank you is 'tak' and the silly Scots and northern English fellows back in the days of old and middle English dropped their 'k's at the ends of words. So 'tak' became ta and it stuck.


That's really interesting! I knew the English (and the Kiwis when I lived in New Zealand) say "ta" for "thanks," but I never knew how it originated!!!
If it's from the Danish, then that's a VERY old word!!! (I LOVE word and language trivia!!!  )


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds good, I had fried chicken also.
> Yummy indeed.


You can get fried chicken in Morocco????


----------



## tortdad

Moozillion said:


> You can get fried chicken in Morocco????


It's more like fried pigeon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

REALLY old. 
I too love etymology and philology.
And we get Fried chicken here.
There's even KFC, but not in my city.
In the new city to which I rarely venture, but wifey frequents we have Chicken Spot which sounds rather revolting and is, but we get ours from a French outlet which is ok.


----------



## mike taylor

Haha we call it dove here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> It's more like fried pigeon


Yup, that too.


----------



## mike taylor

Kevin just texted me a really awesome song ! You guys should get him to post the link I don't have face book.


----------



## mike taylor

Hhhhhhhaaaaaa its sooooooooo funny! Come on Kevin post it !


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Kevin just texted me a really awesome song ! You guys should get him to post the link I don't have face book.



Are you trying to get me banned?


----------



## tortdad

I'll send it via PM to anyone who wants it.


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Are you trying to get me banned?


Haha what are friends for ? To help get each other in trouble ! Hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> I'll send it via PM to anyone who wants it.


You are braver than I my friend .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I'll send it via PM to anyone who wants it.


Yes please, I won't grass.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes please, I won't grass.


Message sent


----------



## mike taylor

Hahaha he'll love it !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Feeling a bit tired and sick so I bid you a fond adieu, gentlemen (and ladies, if you're still about).
Got a university student arriving in the morning who wants advice as her fiancé insists on her quitting her English course to look after his every whim.
I am a modern man.
Clearly she should look after me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Message sent


Thanks.


----------



## mike taylor

You can't go without telling us about the song ! Hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

You like my breakdown on the word Kevin ?


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> You like my breakdown on the word Kevin ?


 Very fitting


----------



## mike taylor

Hey ,Nick you out in cyberspace ? Why so quiet ? You haven't been your smarty-pants self lately .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> You can't go without telling us about the song ! Hahaha


It is absolutely hilarious.
Wifey and I are wetting ourselves.
It's so cute and love the kiddies drawings.
Feel better, or worse, I don't know which.
T'riffic!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Very fitting


Just getting my breath back.
Nearly died of asphyxia but well worth it ta.


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just getting my breath back.
> Nearly died of asphyxia but well worth it ta.


It's funny as hells ! The good part is we are the only ones enjoying it here ! Hahaha


----------



## tortdad

Yeah it's totally NSFW

I'm not sure but I think it had a bad word in it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nighty-peeps, really gotta crash now.
Thanks all, bin fun.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nighty-peeps, really gotta crash now.
> Thanks all, bin fun.


Sleep well my friend, hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Yeah it's totally NSFW
> 
> I'm not sure but I think it had a bad word in it.


Must have missed it.
Night night.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> A princess


I found a picture in Kevin's wallet of his daughter. He and I belong to the same club in regard to our baby girls...


----------



## mike taylor

NSFW=Not suitable for women?


----------



## mike taylor

Howdy KEN , how was the job ?


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I found a picture in Kevin's wallet of his daughter. He and I belong to the same club in regard to our baby girls...
> View attachment 126991


 I have a shirt that says that. She hates it when I wear it, lol

I spent Saturday at the hospital with my mom and the lady (who was from India) working at the coffee shop couldn't stop laughing long enough to take my order. She said that in her country marriages are arranged so dads don't have to worry about such things.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> NSFW=Not suitable for women?


Work


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Howdy KEN , how was the job ?


It was good. Spent the night and likely the next week going over protocol procedures on a computer and taking tests. A good, relaxed crew as well. This place is HUGE!!! There is one corridor that is close to 3/4 of a mile long.


----------



## Elohi

Hello friends.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Hello friends.


Welcome to he forum. You've found the thread where the cool kids hang out. Things good in your world?


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> Hello friends.


 Howdy. Did you get your house back in order after your little flood? 

How's the home schooling going?


----------



## mike taylor

Who is this new girl ? So friendly !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Who is this new girl ? So friendly !


Probably one of those Texas girls you guys were talking about…


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But what'd the guy say when you told him he was sexy?


I will never tell


----------



## Killerrookie

Elohi said:


> Hello friends.


Hey there Beautiful


----------



## Momof4

I just got home I haven't read any chat but he fixed it , same spot, said we should have back filled the hole so the pipes vibrated the pic and it snapped. He warrantied it this time but it states in the warranty that customers need to back fill within 48 hours . 

Here's the kicker!! We arrive turn on water at street and the meter is going crazy! I look and there is water pooling the driveway again! The pipe broke 2 feet away from original spot. Meanwhile my husband is on the phone from China helping us , and calls the company while I dig for the pipes. 

The water is off and he is coming back around 10 tomorrow. 

And my daughter left the biggest crap in the toilet right when we walked in the door and the hallway stinks!! I tried to flush while the water was on but there is no pressure

I will get on and chat later! 
I need to breath and have a beer!


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> I will never tell


You should!!!!!!


----------



## Heather H

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi Heather! How have you been?


Good ty.  how are you


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> I just got home I haven't read any chat but he fixed it , same spot, said we should have back filled the hole so the pipes vibrated the pic and it snapped. He warrantied it this time but it states in the warranty that customers need to back fill within 48 hours .
> 
> Here's the kicker!! We arrive turn on water at street and the meter is going crazy! I look and there is water pooling the driveway again! The pipe broke 2 feet away from original spot. Meanwhile my husband is on the phone from China helping us , and calls the company while I dig for the pipes.
> 
> The water is off and he is coming back around 10 tomorrow.
> 
> And my daughter left the biggest crap in the toilet right when we walked in the door and the hallway stinks!! I tried to flush while the water was on but there is no pressure
> 
> I will get on and chat later!
> I need to breath and have a beer!


Ewwww beer?? It's all about that Vodka my friend.


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> I just got home I haven't read any chat but he fixed it , same spot, said we should have back filled the hole so the pipes vibrated the pic and it snapped. He warrantied it this time but it states in the warranty that customers need to back fill within 48 hours .
> 
> Here's the kicker!! We arrive turn on water at street and the meter is going crazy! I look and there is water pooling the driveway again! The pipe broke 2 feet away from original spot. Meanwhile my husband is on the phone from China helping us , and calls the company while I dig for the pipes.
> 
> The water is off and he is coming back around 10 tomorrow.
> 
> And my daughter left the biggest crap in the toilet right when we walked in the door and the hallway stinks!! I tried to flush while the water was on but there is no pressure
> 
> I will get on and chat later!
> I need to breath and have a beer!


Toilets gravity flush with a couple gallons of water. Take your largest stock pot and go fill it up at your neighbors hose bib. Then just start pouring it in (the toilet not the tank) and it will flush.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Feverish.


No better today?


----------



## mike taylor

But girls don't poop ! Haha


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> But girls don't poop ! Haha


 They do but it doesn't stink


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> I have a shirt that says that. She hates it when I wear it, lol
> 
> I spent Saturday at the hospital with my mom and the lady (who was from India) working at the coffee shop couldn't stop laughing long enough to take my order. She said that in her country marriages are arranged so dads don't have to worry about such things.


Would you shoot me???


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> They do but it doesn't stink


Man How would you know that?? You stick your face in female poop?


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Man How would you know that?? You stick your face in female poop?


 I've been around the block a few times


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Would you shoot me???




Hmmmmmmmm











Maybe


----------



## Killerrookie

That's just plain out nasty!!!!!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Welcome to he forum. You've found the thread where the cool kids hang out. Things good in your world?


It's crazy...but good. My health has been rather sucky but that's nothing new. Fibromyalgia is being thrown around so I am going to get a second opinion from a second rheumatologist. 
The kids are keeping me busy. My oldest is working on designing a wood frame for a pulley system for playing with physics. He's already purchased his ropes, rings, and clips and learning to tie various knots as well. My middle child recently turned 12 and she is working in computer coding, writing stories, and doing a lot of reading. Little bitty is doing her usual, keeping me on my toes hahaha. 
She was actually really sick, twice back to back, and we think it was listeria from the dumb blue bell ice cream but because the ER dr insisted none was found in Texas, she wasn't tested. Low and behold the recall continues. 
Anyway! My shell babies are also well but my foster has a lingering lightly running nose. I've been keeping her separate and soaking her in carrot because her eyes were also bulgy and watery since she arrived back in December. Well, the good news is her eyes are MUCH better. Much less bulgy and only occasionally watery, but her nose still occasionally throws a thin tiny clear bubble so I'm still working towards getting her better. Thought on that? Parasites possibly?


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> Hmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe


Nah you won't shoot me!! I'll bring my AR-15 and my Remington 300 just in case, if we ever meet


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> I've been around the block a few times


Again with veiled talk. Funny stuff.


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> Howdy. Did you get your house back in order after your little flood?
> 
> How's the home schooling going?


Ahh!!! That was a beeping nightmare hahaha! But yes! All dried out and all the noisy equipment is gone. There is still insurance stuff up in the air but at least the water issue was taken care of quickly. 
Homeschool is going very well.


----------



## Elohi

Omg! It didn't edit the F word for me! I had to quickly do it myself LMAO OOPS.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heather H said:


> I will never tell


I couldn't leave it alone, and then you never showed to defend yourself until now. LOL


----------



## Killerrookie

Elohi said:


> Omg! It didn't edit the F word for me! I had to quickly do it myself LMAO OOPS.


Haha we are all grown ups here!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Elohi said:


> Omg! It didn't edit the F word for me! I had to quickly do it myself LMAO OOPS.


Actually I believe we never met my leopard tortoise junky. My name is Austin btw.


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> It's crazy...but good. My health has been rather sucky but that's nothing new. Fibromyalgia is being thrown around so I am going to get a second opinion from a second rheumatologist.
> The kids are keeping me busy. My oldest is working on designing a wood frame for a pulley system for playing with physics. He's already purchased his ropes, rings, and clips and learning to tie various knots as well. My middle child recently turned 12 and she is working in computer coding, writing stories, and doing a lot of reading. Little bitty is doing her usual, keeping me on my toes hahaha.
> She was actually really sick, twice back to back, and we think it was listeria from the dumb blue bell ice cream but because the ER dr insisted none was found in Texas, she wasn't tested. Low and behold the recall continues.
> Anyway! My shell babies are also well but my foster has a lingering lightly running nose. I've been keeping her separate and soaking her in carrot because her eyes were also bulgy and watery since she arrived back in December. Well, the good news is her eyes are MUCH better. Much less bulgy and only occasionally watery, but her nose still occasionally throws a thin tiny clear bubble so I'm still working towards getting her better. Thought on that? Parasites possibly?


Hi have them check you get. D level. Also some ppl with fibromyalgia have ridges on their nails and the peal a lot


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I couldn't leave it alone, and then you never showed to defend yourself until now. LOL


I had a busy, long day.


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> I had a busy, long day.


Was your long busy day good?


----------



## Heather H

tortdad said:


> They do but it doesn't stink


Nope roses don't smell as good as us girls.


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> Was your long busy day good?


Yes thank you. Made my son take care of the baby by himself all day  backfired on me.


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> Yes thank you. Made my son take care of the baby by himself all day  backfired on me.


How come?


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> How come?


He was a natural. The baby adores him and he loves her.


----------



## Elohi

Killerrookie said:


> Actually I believe we never met my leopard tortoise junky. My name is Austin btw.


Hi there! I'm Monica, totally a leopard junky hahaha.


----------



## Heather H

I'm Heather


----------



## Elohi

Heather H said:


> Hi have them check you get. D level. Also some ppl with fibromyalgia have ridges on their nails and the peal a lot


They did check my D. I was a little low but not surprising considering how little sun we had over winter. 
My ANA titers are showing "autoimmune condition" so I was referred to a rheumatologist to figure out which one. -sigh-
My regular physician doesn't think it's hashimotos but the first rheum is suspecting hashi's and fibro due to symptoms. BUT I didn't like him so I'm going elsewhere, and getting a much needed second opinion. I hurt ALL the time. And I'm chronically tired. I have that stupid MTHFR gene mutation and mysterious arrhythmias too so figuring out what's going on is hard apparently. I already have dietary restrictions so there isn't much else I can do except make tweaks to that to help. I sure hope the new rheum has some answers.


----------



## Elohi

How long have I not been in this thread? LOL. Seems like months but it's probably only been weeks?


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> They did check my D. I was a little low but not surprising considering how little sun we had over winter.
> My ANA titers are showing "autoimmune condition" so I was referred to a rheumatologist to figure out which one. -sigh-
> My regular physician doesn't think it's hashimotos but the first rheum is suspecting hashi's and fibro due to symptoms. BUT I didn't like him so I'm going elsewhere, and getting a much needed second opinion. I hurt ALL the time. And I'm chronically tired. I have that stupid MTHFR gene mutation and mysterious arrhythmias too so figuring out what's going on is hard apparently. I already have dietary restrictions so there isn't much else I can do except make tweaks to that to help. I sure hope the new rheum has some answers.


Good luck. Let us know


----------



## Killerrookie

Elohi said:


> Hi there! I'm Monica, totally a leopard junky hahaha.


Nice to meet you and beautiful name.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Liar liar pants on fire stick your finger in electric wire !



Frankly, I'm laughing so hard I don't have a good comeback....but what's you're proof anyway?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> It's funny as hells ! The good part is we are the only ones enjoying it here ! Hahaha



jerks, what about me?


----------



## Heather H

N me???


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> Frankly, I'm laughing so hard I don't have a good comeback....but what's you're proof anyway?


Who needs proof when you have swag. Sorry, had to.


----------



## Heather H

Everything is funny to me right now


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Killerrookie said:


> Actually I believe we never met my leopard tortoise junky. My name is Austin btw.


Sounds like he's offering you candy little girl....Hi Elohi nice to have you back.....


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Toilets gravity flush with a couple gallons of water. Take your largest stock pot and go fill it up at your neighbors hose bib. Then just start pouring it in (the toilet not the tank) and it will flush.



I actually got a 5 gallon sparkletts water and poured it in as I flushed those two suckers down!! I was very proud of myself for thinking of it! 
Our neighbors are to far away. Plus, I don't know any of them.


----------



## Killerrookie

maggie3fan said:


> Sounds like he's offering you candy little girl....Hi Elohi nice to have you back.....


Hmmm what do you mean by that


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Who needs proof when you have swag. Sorry, had to.



I GOT swag....(what is that anyway?)


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> Ewwww beer?? It's all about that Vodka my friend.



I love beer but I actually went for the vodka! Aren't you to young to even have an opinion on alcohol?


----------



## Heather H

maggie3fan said:


> I GOT swag....(what is that anyway?)


Lol I don't know. Maybe I should get some.


----------



## Momof4

@tortdad I want to hear the song? I need some cheering up!


----------



## Killerrookie

maggie3fan said:


> I GOT swag....(what is that anyway?)


WHAT?!?!?!?


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> I love beer but I actually went for the vodka! Aren't you to young to even have an opinion on alcohol?


I think he is 45 pretending to be 16


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Killerrookie said:


> Hmmm what do you mean by that



I'm not sure, it sounded a little slimy, my liar friend....


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> I think he is 45 pretending to be 16


Haha I'm not 45!!! 16 all the way!!!! And I may have stolen a $200 bottle of vodka from my parents and drank it all


----------



## Killerrookie

maggie3fan said:


> I'm not sure, it sounded a little slimy, my liar friend....


Lol You guys and your weird sayings. What do you by slimy!!! Haha


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> They did check my D. I was a little low but not surprising considering how little sun we had over winter.
> My ANA titers are showing "autoimmune condition" so I was referred to a rheumatologist to figure out which one. -sigh-
> My regular physician doesn't think it's hashimotos but the first rheum is suspecting hashi's and fibro due to symptoms. BUT I didn't like him so I'm going elsewhere, and getting a much needed second opinion. I hurt ALL the time. And I'm chronically tired. I have that stupid MTHFR gene mutation and mysterious arrhythmias too so figuring out what's going on is hard apparently. I already have dietary restrictions so there isn't much else I can do except make tweaks to that to help. I sure hope the new rheum has some answers.



So sorry you are having such a hard time with your health. I can't imagine the pain you feel everyday and I hope you can feel comfortable soon.


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> I love beer but I actually went for the vodka! Aren't you to young to even have an opinion on alcohol?


Hey I like alcohol and I think I'm the right age for it!!!


----------



## Momof4

Have a nice night at work @Cowboy Ken !!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Killerrookie said:


> Hey I like alcohol and I think I'm the right age for it!!!


Wow. Another form of Newt. Search the Internet Machine to learn the effects of alcohol on a young brain. Learn! Or you may end up, “living in a van, down by the river."


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Have a nice night at work @Cowboy Ken !!


Thanks. It's a strange world of existence this graveyard shift is.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Killerrookie said:


> Lol You guys and your weird sayings. What do you by slimy!!! Haha



What do you mean by "You guys and your weird sayings", are you not an American? Are you of a different species? Sometimes a 'come-on' feels slimy or yucky somehow and it makes girls want to wash their hands. But don't get your panties in a knot, I was mostly pulling your chain. How's THAT for a few weird sayings???


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Is it nap time yet?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Time for me to do something more fun...adios....


----------



## Killerrookie

maggie3fan said:


> What do you mean by "You guys and your weird sayings", are you not an American? Are you of a different species? Sometimes a 'come-on' feels slimy or yucky somehow and it makes girls want to wash their hands. But don't get your panties in a knot, I was mostly pulling your chain. How's THAT for a few weird sayings???


Haha in part Ruissian and American in my opinion. My dads White and Russian. Hey if I wanted to flirt with her I would but that's not what I'm doing, just trying to be nice


----------



## Killerrookie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow. Another form of Newt. Search the Internet Machine to learn the effects of alcohol on a young brain. Learn! Or you may end up, “living in a van, down by the river."


Internet Machine??? You mean Google? Yahoo?bing??


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is it nap time yet?


No. Graveyard sucks.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is it nap time yet?



coffee time?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> coffee time?


I've had too much coffee already. Slight heartburn going on. And I'm out of lemon juice to fix it.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> jerks, what about me?


Have tortdad send it to you . Don't take it the wrong way ,but you should play the song so your neighbor can hear it . haha You'll like it for sure . Funny as hells .


----------



## Heather H

My son is feeding me jelly belly beans while making me guess the flavors. Wondering why I'm smiling.


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've had too much coffee already. Slight heartburn going on. And I'm out of lemon juice to fix it.


Baking soda?


----------



## Momof4

Baking soda? I get heart burn all the time! I take Pepcid everyday!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heather H said:


> Baking soda?


I've got tums, I just rather knock it down then suppress it.


----------



## mike taylor

@tortdad Maggie needs the song ! I say,I say send her the music boy !


----------



## mike taylor

Night guys and lovely ladies ! I'm out snoring now !


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> @tortdad Maggie needs the song ! I say,I say send her the music boy !



Me too!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is it nap time yet?



Are we sure this Killerrookie is not Newt? I finally hit the ignore button on him, that's why I've been around so much, but another Newt? Please!


----------



## Killerrookie

maggie3fan said:


> Are we sure this Killerrookie is not Newt? I finally hit the ignore button on him, that's why I've been around so much, but another Newt? Please!


I'm so confused... Who's Newt


----------



## leigti

Killerrookie said:


> I'm so confused... Who's Newt


Russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## Killerrookie

leigti said:


> Russian/sulcata/tortoise


Oh no I'm not him. I don't post pictures of reptiles and be mean to Mike!!!


----------



## Momof4

I know your not Austin!! Your pretty cool!!


----------



## Momof4

It sucks when your out of DD batteries! Good night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I just got home I haven't read any chat but he fixed it , same spot, said we should have back filled the hole so the pipes vibrated the pic and it snapped. He warrantied it this time but it states in the warranty that customers need to back fill within 48 hours .
> 
> Here's the kicker!! We arrive turn on water at street and the meter is going crazy! I look and there is water pooling the driveway again! The pipe broke 2 feet away from original spot. Meanwhile my husband is on the phone from China helping us , and calls the company while I dig for the pipes.
> 
> The water is off and he is coming back around 10 tomorrow.
> 
> And my daughter left the biggest crap in the toilet right when we walked in the door and the hallway stinks!! I tried to flush while the water was on but there is no pressure
> 
> I will get on and chat later!
> I need to breath and have a beer!


Crikey, what a nightmare.
It never rains but it pours.( there's a joke here, but i'm a bit too ill to see it.)
And floaters in the loo. Yeuch.
Have a beer for me, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> No better today?


Good morning.
Worse today if anything.
Nearly lost my voice too, which is a relief to all and sundry.
Hope that I find you well though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> They do but it doesn't stink


Of course it does.
But of fragrant roses and sweet perfume.
So wifey tells me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> What do you mean by "You guys and your weird sayings", are you not an American? Are you of a different species? Sometimes a 'come-on' feels slimy or yucky somehow and it makes girls want to wash their hands. But don't get your panties in a knot, I was mostly pulling your chain. How's THAT for a few weird sayings???


Are we suggesting non-Americans are a different species? I will complain to your sister.
Where do the Welsh fit in? 
Blaid drwg. Cymru am byth.
Wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> It sucks when your out of DD batteries! Good night!


That is the best sign off line I've seen here.
But I wonder what you need the batteries for at bed time?


----------



## tortdad

I'm sending you ladies this song. Just remember it's a joke and you asked for it. 

@maggie3fan crank it loud and play it for that prick farmer neighbor of yours 

@Momof4 play it for your water pipes and make sure none of your kids are listening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, Kevin.
They did ask for it.
I agree that Maggie should set up a wall of loudspeakers along her perimeter fence and blare it out to that nasty farmer chap.
On a loop.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Morning


Good morning


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is the best sign off line I've seen here.
> But I wonder what you need the batteries for at bed time?


I was thinking the same thing ,but didn't dare say anything.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning Mike. How goes it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I was thinking the same thing ,but didn't dare say anything.


I was thinking alarm clock.
You?
And good morning.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm eating lunch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mornin' all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well that's it for me for 5-6 more hours. See you all later.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning Mike. How goes it?


Going good so far .


----------



## tortdad

Happy earth day to you guys/gals

Go plant some flowers.....then feed them to your tort


----------



## mike taylor

Isn't earth day this weekend ?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Isn't earth day this weekend ?


na


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

We did earth day twice in this area on consecutive years about 5 or 6 years back.
This involved digging beautiful and unusual plants up and removing them from their natural environments, planting them in pots all over the back streets and waiting for two months until the children had ripped every single one to shreds. Then they replant and the same happens.After two years, they gave up, thankfully. They just don't get conservation here at all.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Heather H said:


> Good ty.  how are you


Great, thanks 
Have you gotten your baby hermanns yet?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ta is a terribly English word which I love being terribly English.
> Like a larger number of terribly English words it's actually terrible Danish.
> Danish for thank you is 'tak' and the silly Scots and northern English fellows back in the days of old and middle English dropped their 'k's at the ends of words. So 'tak' became ta and it stuck.


You and Abdulla have awesome crossover potential


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

How is it you generate over 10 pages in a night?
You're crazy people


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Moozillion

maggie3fan said:


> Are we sure this Killerrookie is not Newt? I finally hit the ignore button on him, that's why I've been around so much, but another Newt? Please!


I LIKE Newt!!!! 
He's a bright kid who has a sassy sense of humor that I "get." 
And he really loves all kinds of animals- including the ones that many people ignore, fear or hate. I "get" that too!
Our world is scarier and crazier than when I was his age. I really don't think I'd like to be a teenager these days.

@russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Moozillion said:


> I LIKE Newt!!!!
> He's a bright kid who has a sassy sense of humor that I "get."
> And he really loves all kinds of animals- including the ones that many people ignore, fear or hate. I "get" that too!
> Our world is scarier and crazier than when I was his age. I really don't think I'd like to be a teenager these days.
> 
> #russian/sulcata/tortoise


thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thank you!!!!!!!!


Don't think less, because you are!


----------



## Killerrookie

Good morning


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello! Shouldn't you be at school? Though I don't know what time zone you're at.


----------



## Jacqui

and a fine good morning to you young sir.


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm at the golf course practicing with the team.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No it isn't.
> Best thing I ever did.
> And the hardest.


 Good for you. I'm single, and that's the best thing I did.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> I'm at the golf course practicing with the team.



You must play rather well. When is your next competition?


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Last time I've been called sexy was about 2 hours ago


 Good for you!


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> I wanted to say something but backed off because it would get dirty . hahaha


 Well done.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Love it!!
> 
> They are scary huge!!!


 Huge but wonderful!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Great answer!


 And a very bright one!


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> NOT MEEEEE!!! I do NOT enjoy flying!


 I love it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How is it you generate over 10 pages in a night?
> You're crazy people


And you are totally sane, I suppose?


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> You must play rather well. When is your next competition?


We had are last competition last week on Tuesday. Now I'm just gonna practice all summer.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Alright I'm leaving school and heading to pick up @tortdad daughter!!! Hahaahahahhahahahhaah


 I *DARE* you to.


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yea.


 Whereabouts? Good luck.


----------



## Killerrookie

Gillian Moore said:


> I *DARE* you to.


Shoot idk he said he might shoot me if I do. Plus idk what she looks like or anything so I know what she looks like to get her.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was wifey.


 It could have been......Y O U !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good for you. I'm single, and that's the best thing I did.


Fair enough.
Each to their own, I say.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> You can get fried chicken in Morocco????


 Why not?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> It could have been......Y O U !


Moi?
Never!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Moi?
> Never!


 Oui!


----------



## Gillian M

Elohi said:


> Hello friends.


 Hi and hope you are all fine


----------



## Killerrookie

Gillian Moore said:


> Oui!


How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I LIKE Newt!!!!
> He's a bright kid who has a sassy sense of humor that I "get."
> And he really loves all kinds of animals- including the ones that many people ignore, fear or hate. I "get" that too!
> Our world is scarier and crazier than when I was his age. I really don't think I'd like to be a teenager these days.
> 
> #russian/sulcata/tortoise


Very well said.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Moozillion said:


> I LIKE Newt!!!!
> He's a bright kid who has a sassy sense of humor that I "get."
> And he really loves all kinds of animals- including the ones that many people ignore, fear or hate. I "get" that too!
> Our world is scarier and crazier than when I was his age. I really don't think I'd like to be a teenager these days.



Guess, I just don't get him then, and the play by play between him and Mike, (for me) was not funny and very irritating. I like Mike, and now I guess from what you said, I just don't get Nick, so instead of retelling him some of the things I've told him (You have no respect for adults), I just hit the ignore. I'm happy, he's happy and I thought it was alright. I certainly don't mean to hurt his feelings or show him disrespect, but I'm old and he acts in a way I don't approve of. So I simply shut it off rather then not come to the chat, which I didn't used to do. Or tell him off which is what I want to do. I thought this was a better solution. So I am glad others like him, I do believe it's good for him here, just not for me....now I can't get my font right. It's all good tho, except the font....Crap


----------



## Maggie Cummings

my posts aren't showing up here, and I wrote about Nick to Moozillion explain my position, so I hope this shows up, Guess I am wrong and I simply have no patience for young smart asses. I'm outa here bye all, it's been fun.....and especially bye to my liar friend...I was just teasing you....

Guess I was moderated AGAIN....


----------



## Killerrookie

maggie3fan said:


> my posts aren't showing up here, and I wrote about Nick to Moozillion explain my position, so I hope this shows up, Guess I am wrong and I simply have no patience for young smart asses. I'm outa here bye all, it's been fun.....and especially bye to my liar friend...I was just teasing you....
> 
> Guess I was moderated AGAIN....


I know you were teasing and stuff but why do you have to leave?!?!? Even tho we just met you seem like a amazing gal and just so fun to talk to. I don't want you to leave Maggie


----------



## Momof4

Me either!! Tell Austin some Bob stories! Remember when he flooded the shed by dragging the hose? I have a bad memory.


----------



## Momof4

I love that you golf!! We take the kids out during summer evenings and play 9 holes.
It's such a great sport because you can play until your 100 if you can!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Tigby's dad and Abdulla switched their avatars



"Tigby" I love it!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How does 'ta' stand for 'thank you'.
> I hear it all the time,and I just curious.



It's a shortening of "ta ta." This is what the English used to say as "thank you" in the olden days.


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> I love that you golf!! We take the kids out during summer evenings and play 9 holes.
> It's such a great sport because you can play until your 100 if you can!


That what my dad says and I love the sport so much!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> my posts aren't showing up here, and I wrote about Nick to Moozillion explain my position, so I hope this shows up, Guess I am wrong and I simply have no patience for young smart asses. I'm outa here bye all, it's been fun.....and especially bye to my liar friend...I was just teasing you....
> 
> Guess I was moderated AGAIN....



You're so paranoid. You haven't been moderated in a couple years. What you did was reply INSIDE of the quoted part of the post. I had to correct it for you so that your reply showed up UNDER the quoted part.


----------



## tortdad

maggie3fan said:


> my posts aren't showing up here, and I wrote about Nick to Moozillion explain my position, so I hope this shows up, Guess I am wrong and I simply have no patience for young smart asses. I'm outa here bye all, it's been fun.....and especially bye to my liar friend...I was just teasing you....
> 
> Guess I was moderated AGAIN....



Don't be so dang grumpy and get you butt back here. Block who you want and participate with the rest.


----------



## Momof4

I can't wait to shower!!!


----------



## Momof4

Any Texas peeps watching for possible tornados today?


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> Any Texas peeps watching for possible tornados today?


No tornadoes around my area


----------



## Killerrookie

Anyone on?


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Anyone on?


I am. How was the golf


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> I am. How was the golf


Wet,humid and just plain oh fun!!! Favorite sport besides football. So what are you up to @tortdad


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning peeps Happy Earth Day!


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Wet,humid and just plain oh fun!!! Favorite sport besides football. So what are you up to @tortdad


Taking my lunch break before I go to another job site and fix some stuff someone else messed up.


----------



## Killerrookie

AZtortMom said:


> Morning peeps Happy Earth Day!


Morning!!! How are you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

@tortdad 
Send me the vid. Please. Thanks. 



Bye guys. Have a quiz. 
 
Have a great day!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> my posts aren't showing up here, and I wrote about Nick to Moozillion explain my position, so I hope this shows up, Guess I am wrong and I simply have no patience for young smart asses. I'm outa here bye all, it's been fun.....and especially bye to my liar friend...I was just teasing you....
> 
> Guess I was moderated AGAIN....



Not to my knowledge. Nobody can be liked by everybody. It is ok if you do not like Newt. We like you just the same.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning peeps Happy Earth Day!



Morning Noel!


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> @tortdad
> Send me the vid. Please. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Bye guys. Have a quiz.
> 
> Have a great day!



Good luck!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Taking my lunch break before I go to another job site and fix some stuff someone else messed up.



Fun. :/


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> @tortdad
> Send me the vid. Please. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Bye guys. Have a quiz.
> 
> Have a great day!



Good luck!! I'm sure you will do well


----------



## Killerrookie

I miss Maggie


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Wet,humid and just plain oh fun!!! Favorite sport besides football. So what are you up to @tortdad



Are you on the football team too?


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> @tortdad
> Send me the vid. Please. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Bye guys. Have a quiz.
> 
> Have a great day!



How old are you again? It's got a lot of bad words in it. This is something, as a parent, that I would not want someone to send to my under age child. Are you 18 yet? I've forgotten how old you are. It's nothing you don't see everyday anyways but as a parent I've got to be careful with our younger members.


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> How old are you again? It's got a lot of bad words in it. This is something, as a parent, that I would not want someone to send to my under age child. Are you 18 yet? I've forgotten how old you are. It's nothing you don't see everyday anyways but as a parent I've got to be careful with our younger members.


Send me it


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Send me it


Nope. You I know are not 18. I think Abdulla is 19


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> How old are you again? It's got a lot of bad words in it. This is something, as a parent, that I would not want someone to send to my under age child. Are you 18 yet? I've forgotten how old you are. It's nothing you don't see everyday anyways but as a parent I've got to be careful with our younger members.


I'm 17. My parents don't really care.  They believe I am responsible enough, as long as I don't do something crazy, it's all O.K.


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> Nope. You I know are not 18. I think Abdulla is 19


Trust me it can't be as bad as the things I see and watch. Or even as weird and bad as the things I hear in school. Come on and show me.


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm 17. My parents don't really care.  They believe I am responsible enough, as long as I don't do something crazy, it's all O.K.


That's a negative ghost rider. This is the kind of thing kids send each other all the time and I wouldn't be upset to find it in my teenage child's phone. I would however be pissed off to find out that an adult sent it to my minor child.


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Trust me it can't be as bad as the things I see and watch. Or even as weird and bad as the things I hear in school. Come on and show me.


I know for a fact you see way worse everyday at school but there is a big difference from what your friends show you and what a responsible adult is supposed to show you. You'll understand once you have kids.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> That's a negative ghost rider. This is the kind of thing kids send each other all the time and I wouldn't be upset to find it in my teenage child's phone. I would however be pissed off to find out that an adult sent it to my minor child.



Good call! I totally agree.


----------



## Killerrookie

Oh come on tortdad!!! Shoot my uncles and parents show me horrible and hilarious things that I'm not suppose to see.


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Oh come on tortdad!!! Shoot my uncles and parents show me horrible and hilarious things that I'm not suppose to see.


 Have you though about our trade?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> We had are last competition last week on Tuesday. Now I'm just gonna practice all summer.


'To play golf is to spoil an otherwise enjoyable walk' - _H.S. Scrivener._


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> "Tigby" I love it!!!


Oh ha de ha ha.
Poor Tidgy.
She was very upset.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fine! I changed it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I know for a fact you see way worse everyday at school but there is a big difference from what your friends show you and what a responsible adult is supposed to show you. You'll understand once you have kids.


I also entirely agree. Very responsible.
i too have this video.
However I am a largely irresponsible adult with no kids (except Tidgy).
And I am open to bribery in the tradition of my chosen country.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I can't wait to shower!!!


Can I share?
My shower broke this morning.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I know for a fact you see way worse everyday at school but there is a big difference from what your friends show you and what a responsible adult is supposed to show you. You'll understand once you have kids.



Impressed!


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Oh come on tortdad!!! Shoot my uncles and parents show me horrible and hilarious things that I'm not suppose to see.



Heck I am over 18 and even I can not see it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> I miss Maggie



Oh for cryin' out loud. She's only outside playing with Bob and Queenie. She'll be back when she gets tired.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> Oh for cryin' out loud. She's only outside playing with Bob and Queenie. She'll be back when she gets tired.


   ok haha


----------



## Yvonne G

I can't imagine how mad I would be to have the same thing keep happening to the plumbing over and over again. In the meantime, go get a bunch of baby wipes, and take a sponge bath! The water in the toilet tank is supposed to be clean. Sponge from that. ew.


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> Heck I am over 18 and even I can not see it.


Still!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> Have you though about our trade?


Still thinking about it sir!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Killerrookie said:


> Morning!!! How are you?


I'm good 
How are you? How's your turtle doing?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning Noel!


Morning *waves*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning *waves*


And a warm hello to you, Noel.


----------



## Killerrookie

AZtortMom said:


> I'm good
> How are you? How's your turtle doing?


Hats always good!!! He's doing fine. The punctures are starting to be covered up from the healing and he's eating like a champ!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> I can't imagine how mad I would be to have the same thing keep happening to the plumbing over and over again. In the meantime, go get a bunch of baby wipes, and take a sponge bath! The water in the toilet tank is supposed to be clean. Sponge from that. ew.


That's a visual


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a warm hello to you, Noel.


Hi there  *waves*


----------



## Yvonne G

Lunch time! I think I'll make spaghetti today. I hope I have the vermicelli. I prefer that over the thicker spaghetti noodles. Misty has been pestering me for the last half hour. When her stomach tells her it's time to eat, there's no pacifying her (unless its with a bowl of food).


----------



## AZtortMom

Killerrookie said:


> Hats always good!!! He's doing fine. The punctures are starting to be covered up from the healing and he's eating like a champ!!


Yay!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Lunch time! I think I'll make spaghetti today. I hope I have the vermicelli. I prefer that over the thicker spaghetti noodles. Misty has been pestering me for the last half hour. When her stomach tells her it's time to eat, there's no pacifying her (unless its with a bowl of food).


Yummy! I love spaghetti. I haven't had that in a long time


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> Lunch time! I think I'll make spaghetti today. I hope I have the vermicelli. I prefer that over the thicker spaghetti noodles. Misty has been pestering me for the last half hour. When her stomach tells her it's time to eat, there's no pacifying her (unless its with a bowl of food).


My girlfriend absolutely loves spaghetti and that's all she makes when I'm over at their place. It's that or some other Italian food.


----------



## AZtortMom

Killerrookie said:


> My girlfriend absolutely loves spaghetti and that's all she makes when I'm over at their place. It's that or some other Italian food.


Baked ziti is another favorite


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I can't imagine how mad I would be to have the same thing keep happening to the plumbing over and over again. In the meantime, go get a bunch of baby wipes, and take a sponge bath! The water in the toilet tank is supposed to be clean. Sponge from that. ew.



ewww!! I have an update. Plumber came back and won't dig, so he called a water leak specialist to find it. They should be here in a few hours
I don't even want to tell you what it will cost for the first two hours flat rate of searching. 3 days is way to long!! Thank goodness the Sparkletts guy dropped off water today. I filled up the dog bowls, my watering can because I don't want my new seeds to dry out and flushed three toilets.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Fine! I changed it.



How was work? Did you stay awake?


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> ewww!! I have an update. Plumber came back and won't dig, so he called a water leak specialist to find it. They should be here in a few hours
> I don't even want to tell you what it will cost for the first two hours flat rate of searching. 3 days is way to long!! Thank goodness the Sparkletts guy dropped off water today. I filled up the dog bowls, my watering can because I don't want my new seeds to dry out and flushed three toilets.


Wow just so much bad luck!! I hope everything is resolved soon!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> ewww!! I have an update. Plumber came back and won't dig, so he called a water leak specialist to find it. They should be here in a few hours
> I don't even want to tell you what it will cost for the first two hours flat rate of searching. 3 days is way to long!! Thank goodness the Sparkletts guy dropped off water today. I filled up the dog bowls, my watering can because I don't want my new seeds to dry out and flushed three toilets.


You must have the patience of a saint. I would be absolutely livid by now and you seem so calm and humorous.


----------



## Killerrookie

AZtortMom said:


> Baked ziti is another favorite


Haha she made that once and oh my gosh it was so good!!! For her to be 16 like me and make such a good meal is just amazing and I love her to bits!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Haha she made that once and oh my gosh it was so good!!! For her to be 16 like me and make such a good meal is just amazing and I love her to bits!!!


'The way to a man's heart is through his stomach' _English proverb_


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 'The way to a man's heart is through his stomach' _English proverb_


So true!!!!! Well said my friend!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> ewww!! I have an update. Plumber came back and won't dig, so he called a water leak specialist to find it. They should be here in a few hours
> I don't even want to tell you what it will cost for the first two hours flat rate of searching. 3 days is way to long!! Thank goodness the Sparkletts guy dropped off water today. I filled up the dog bowls, my watering can because I don't want my new seeds to dry out and flushed three toilets.


I know exactly how you feel. We recently replaced all the plumbing in our house and it was a nightmare. On two occasions we had to have the water turned off. 
I hope for a quick resolution


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> How was work? Did you stay awake?


Stayed awake and mostly alert. It's now that I'm starting to have a system shut dow. Tried watching tv but kept waking up. Gonna go to bed now.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Stayed awake and mostly alert. It's now that I'm starting to have a system shut dow. Tried watching tv but kept waking up. Gonna go to bed now.


Night Ken


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Stayed awake and mostly alert. It's now that I'm starting to have a system shut dow. Tried watching tv but kept waking up. Gonna go to bed now.


Yeah, TV usually puts me to sleep.
Have a good kip.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, TV usually puts me to sleep.
> Have a good kip.


I fell a sleep yesterday watching Marvels Daredevil haha!!! Something about watching TV makes me go to sleep for some reason.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Heck I am over 18 and even I can not see it.


Just send me a PM saying you want to


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> Just send me a PM saying you want to


Wow  I see how it is bro. Haha joking so you still at work or now off?


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Wow  I see how it is bro. Haha joking so you still at work or now off?


Still working. Hurry up and think about the trade.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I fell a sleep yesterday watching Marvels Daredevil haha!!! Something about watching TV makes me go to sleep for some reason.


' The Idiot's Lantern' is mostly boring rubbish, that's why.


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> Still working. Hurry up and think about the trade.


Give me a couple years to think about it


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ' The Idiot's Lantern' is mostly boring rubbish, that's why.


True. So what are you up to my friend?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> True. So what are you up to my friend?


Just feeding Tidgy some weeds for supper, then she'll sleep for the night.
Wifey's out, so I'll be able to do some writing and play on here for a bit.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just feeding Tidgy some weeds for supper, then she'll sleep for the night.
> Wifey's out, so I'll be able to do some writing and play on here for a bit.


What do you write about?


----------



## mike taylor

The same as all of us ! Nothing ! Hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Man ,Nick must be be depressed or something . Where are you Mr. Nick ?


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> How are you?


 Thanks a lot your question. Am fine though rather bored.  But at least there is  a football match to watch on TV tonight. How are you? Hope you're well and not as bored as I am.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 'The way to a man's heart is through his stomach' _English proverb_


I think this may be a proverb in EVERY language!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I think this may be a proverb in EVERY language!!!


ha!
I am certain you are correct.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Shoot idk he said he might shoot me if I do. Plus idk what she looks like or anything so I know what she looks like to get her.


 Hello! Does that mean you're going to or not?


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> I think this may be a proverb in EVERY language!!!


 I agree, and if I'm not mistaken, there's a similar proverb in Arabic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> What do you write about?


Lots of things.
I am doing some translations of scientific papers from Arabic and French into English.
I am writing a novel that will probably never see the light of day.
I am writing a book about my hitch-hiking experiences in Europe and elsewhere, I think I have a publisher and deadline for that one.
I have various papers on paleontology to update or finish for publication.
But my magnus opus is a new treatise on taxonomy and inter-relationships between living and extinct species. This won't be finished for another 10 years, at least, if I am granted that time.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> I love that you golf!! We take the kids out during summer evenings and play 9 holes.
> It's such a great sport because you can play until your 100 if you can!


It's "*you* *are*" and not "your" in this case.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks a lot your question. Am fine though rather bored.  But at least there is  a football match to watch on TV tonight. How are you? Hope you're well and not as bored as I am.


The Madrid derby?
Should be good, but I should do at least a little work.
Many of my friends here are down the cafe watching, but i'm still not feeling up to it.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of things.
> I am doing some translations of scientific papers from Arabic and French into English.
> I am writing a novel that will probably never see the light of day.
> I am writing a book about my hitch-hiking experiences in Europe and elsewhere, I think I have a publisher and deadline for that one.
> I have various papers on paleontology to update or finish for publication.
> But my magnus opus is a new treatise on taxonomy and inter-relationships between living and extinct species. This won't be finished for another 10 years, at least, if I am granted that time.


 Good luck Adam.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of things.
> I am doing some translations of scientific papers from Arabic and French into English.
> I am writing a novel that will probably never see the light of day.
> I am writing a book about my hitch-hiking experiences in Europe and elsewhere, I think I have a publisher and deadline for that one.
> I have various papers on paleontology to update or finish for publication.
> But my magnus opus is a new treatise on taxonomy and inter-relationships between living and extinct species. This won't be finished for another 10 years, at least, if I am granted that time.


Cool. Maybe you can show us some of your writing someday...  


Look what Lindsay Lohan posted on Instagram:


Haha. They should've known we like to play jokes like these. ...
^^^
I thought as a translator you'd laugh at this...

For all you non-Arab speakers:
The Arabic text says "You are a donkey".


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Madrid derby?
> Should be good, but I should do at least a little work.
> Many of my friends here are down the cafe watching, but i'm still not feeling up to it.


 Yes good, though it's still 0-0. I watched the *MIGHTY* *BAVARIANS*-*BAYERN* *MUNCHEN* thrash Porto 6-1!!! Goodness, these *GERMANS* have so much determination and never give up: something I really admire in their mentality.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Cool. Maybe you can show us some of your writing someday...
> 
> 
> Look what Lindsay Lohan posted on Instagram:
> View attachment 127068
> 
> Haha. They should've known we like to play jokes like these. ...
> ^^^
> I thought as a translator you'd laugh at this...
> 
> For all you non-Arab speakers:
> The Arabic text says "You are a donkey".


Maybe I'll PM you some stuff, but I wouldn't want to bore the forum to death any more than I do already.
I'll dig something out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes good, though it's still 0-0. I watched the *MIGHTY* *BAVARIANS*-*BAYERN* *MUNCHEN* thrash Porto 6-1!!! Goodness, these *GERMANS* have so much determination and never give up: something I really admire in their mentality.


Me too. I love the Germans.And Germany's a great place to visit.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too. I love the Germans.And Germany's a great place to visit.


 So you like football too? If so who's your favourite team? And player? My favourite team is clearly *BAYERN* and the football player I have *LOVED* for years is a  *goal*-*keeper*-guess who.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> So you like football too? If so who's your favourite team? And player? My favourite team is clearly *BAYERN* and the football player I have *LOVED* for years is a  *goal*-*keeper*-guess who.


Yes, I love football, particularly internationals and am so glad that Morocco will be participating in the African Nations Cup after all. I support Leeds United, who were once great, but now aren't rather. I always watch the World Cup and will be off to Russia in 2018, hopefully and then Qatar four years later,with luck.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of things.
> I am doing some translations of scientific papers from Arabic and French into English.
> I am writing a novel that will probably never see the light of day.
> I am writing a book about my hitch-hiking experiences in Europe and elsewhere, I think I have a publisher and deadline for that one.
> I have various papers on paleontology to update or finish for publication.
> But my magnus opus is a new treatise on taxonomy and inter-relationships between living and extinct species. This won't be finished for another 10 years, at least, if I am granted that time.



Paleontology = The study of Fossils or the study of life on earth through fossils??


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I love football, particularly internationals and am so glad that Morocco will be participating in the African Nations Cup after all. I support Leeds United, who were once great, but now aren't rather. I always watch the World Cup and will be off to Russia in 2018, hopefully and then Qatar four years later,with luck.


Go Chelsea!!


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> Cool. Maybe you can show us some of your writing someday...
> 
> 
> Look what Lindsay Lohan posted on Instagram:
> View attachment 127068
> 
> Haha. They should've known we like to play jokes like these. ...
> ^^^
> I thought as a translator you'd laugh at this...
> 
> For all you non-Arab speakers:
> The Arabic text says "You are a donkey".


Let's hope no non-Arabic speaker runs out and gets a tattoo of this, thinking they know its meaning!!!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You must have the patience of a saint. I would be absolutely livid by now and you seem so calm and humorous.



Update! The leak detection guy and I found the 2nd leak. It took 1 minute!
It was supposed to be $270 but since it was so easy he only charged me a $100 service fee. Yippie!!! 

While waiting for plumber to return I dug this.



When the guy arrived he said I was "awesome" for not being afraid to dig! Made my day! It saved me an hour of labor cost. 

He's fixing it now. Some idiot repaired it wrong and pretty much just put a bandaid on it!

That hole looks tiny but it like 2' wide and 2' deep.


----------



## mike taylor

Gillian Moore said:


> It's "*you* *are*" and not "your" in this case.


Watch it we have some grammar police on site! Hahaha


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I love football, particularly internationals and am so glad that Morocco will be participating in the African Nations Cup after all. I support Leeds United, who were once great, but now aren't rather. I always watch the World Cup and will be off to Russia in 2018, hopefully and then Qatar four years later,with luck.


As I said I love football too. But I believe that it's a sport only for Europe and Latin America (Brazil and Argentina), and not for Arab countries, Africa, U.S.A, Australia or New Zealand. Leeds United are not what they were once. It's now Manchester United and Chelsea in England, Juventus in Italy and *BAYERN* in *GERMANY.* You didn't tell me who your favourite player is.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I love football, particularly internationals and am so glad that Morocco will be participating in the African Nations Cup after all. I support Leeds United, who were once great, but now aren't rather. I always watch the World Cup and will be off to Russia in 2018, hopefully and then Qatar four years later,with luck.


As I said I love football too. But I believe that it's a sport only for Europe and Latin America (Brazil and Argentina), and not for Arab countries, Africa, U.S.A, Australia or New Zealand. Leeds United are not what they were once. It's now Manchester United and Chelsea in England, Juventus in Italy and *BAYERN* in *GERMANY.* You didn't tell me who your favourite player is.


mike taylor said:


> Watch it we have some grammar police on site! Hahaha


 Oh yes. Take care: they've nick-named me "*military* *woman*" here in Amman!!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Stayed awake and mostly alert. It's now that I'm starting to have a system shut dow. Tried watching tv but kept waking up. Gonna go to bed now.



Sweet dreams Cowboy!


----------



## mike taylor

Man, you could've went to Home Depot and bought the parts for less than 20 bucks and fixed it yourself . The most expensive thing would've been the glue ,cleaner ,and primer . You my City slicker friend are what we country boys call yuppies. Hahaha Don't hit me ! I got beer ! Haha


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Let's hope no non-Arabic speaker runs out and gets a tattoo of this, thinking they know its meaning!!!


 You never know.


----------



## mike taylor

Gillian Moore said:


> As I said I love football too. But I believe that it's a sport only for Europe and Latin America (Brazil and Argentina), and not for Arab countries, Africa, U.S.A, Australia or New Zealand. Leeds United are not what they were once. It's now Manchester United and Chelsea in England, Juventus in Italy and *BAYERN* in *GERMANY.* You didn't tell me who your favourite player is.
> 
> Oh yes. Take care: they've nick-named me "*military* *woman*" here in Amman!!


Are you guys talking about kick ball ? (Aka soccer) I love me some football ! J.J. Watt for the Houston Texans is one of the best players I've seen in a long time ! O yeah go Ducks ! Quack quack!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Man, you could've went to Home Depot and bought the parts for less than 20 bucks and fixed it yourself . The most expensive thing would've been the glue ,cleaner ,and primer . You my City slicker friend are what we country boys call yuppies. Hahaha Don't hit me ! I got beer ! Haha



Thanks but I'm not a yuppie and that is not the proper way to repair it or I could have just bought two new couplings and twisted them on because it our main water line not a sprinkler line. 

You just took the wind out of my sails and I have been trying to be 
a trooper


----------



## mike taylor

Sorry I was joking don't fill bad . If you bought the right couplings and glue you could've fixed it . I like to save cash . Sorry if my joke hurt your fillings . Truly meant no disrespect .


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Yummy! I love spaghetti. I haven't had that in a long time



It's one of my favorite meals.


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> My girlfriend absolutely loves spaghetti and that's all she makes when I'm over at their place. It's that or some other Italian food.



I wouldn't exactly call my homemade spaghetti "Italian." I use Ragu, add ground beef and onions and voila!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> ewww!! I have an update. Plumber came back and won't dig, so he called a water leak specialist to find it. They should be here in a few hours
> I don't even want to tell you what it will cost for the first two hours flat rate of searching. 3 days is way to long!! Thank goodness the Sparkletts guy dropped off water today. I filled up the dog bowls, my watering can because I don't want my new seeds to dry out and flushed three toilets.



Is this covered by your homeowner's insurance?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> It's a shortening of "ta ta." This is what the English used to say as "thank you" in the olden days.


Hm. I always thought 'ta ta' meant goodbye. Although, I know you know more than I know, so I can understand that


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Is this covered by your homeowner's insurance?



We wouldn't put a claim in. The total was only $300 and I'm sure our deductable is way higher. If my husband wasn't in China he could have fixed it but I don't do plumbing. It's all done and I can turn the water on in a couple of hours.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I wouldn't exactly call my homemade spaghetti "Italian." I use Ragu, add ground beef and onions and voila!



I haven't made spaghetti for ages, it sounds so good right now!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And you are totally sane, I suppose?


Yes. There is NO question in my sanity.


Duh.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> I haven't made spaghetti for ages, it sounds so good right now!


Best way to do so is use one of those gigantic soup pots and freeze the extra sauce. Lasts forever


----------



## Killerrookie

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks a lot your question. Am fine though rather bored.  But at least there is  a football match to watch on TV tonight. How are you? Hope you're well and not as bored as I am.


Mom kinda bored but I'll get through the day just fine. Probably head home and watch tv


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> I wouldn't exactly call my homemade spaghetti "Italian." I use Ragu, add ground beef and onions and voila!


Can I come over and eat some????


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> Can I come over and eat some????



Sure, and after lunch I have a shovel and poop scoop that will fit your hand.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> I haven't made spaghetti for ages, it sounds so good right now!


Sorry


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> We wouldn't put a claim in. The total was only $300 and I'm sure our deductable is way higher. If my husband wasn't in China he could have fixed it but I don't do plumbing. It's all done and I can turn the water on in a couple of hours.


Sorry


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, you're just a sorry mess!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Sure, and after lunch I have a shovel and poop scoop that will fit your hand.


Hehahaha.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm sorry for being a sorry mess!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

maggie3fan said:


> my posts aren't showing up here, and I wrote about Nick to Moozillion explain my position, so I hope this shows up, Guess I am wrong and I simply have no patience for young smart asses. I'm outa here bye all, it's been fun.....and especially bye to my liar friend...I was just teasing you....
> 
> Guess I was moderated AGAIN....


I don't hate anyone in the world. Hate doesn't bring anything positive out of it.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Sure, and after lunch I have a shovel and poop scoop that will fit your hand.


Are you trying to steal my personal pooper scooper?


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> Sure, and after lunch I have a shovel and poop scoop that will fit your hand.


I have no problem with scooping poop if there's a meal and a tour of your torts


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> So you like football too? If so who's your favourite team? And player? My favourite team is clearly *BAYERN* and the football player I have *LOVED* for years is a  *goal*-*keeper*-guess who.


 Oh, and Oliver Kahn?


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Update! The leak detection guy and I found the 2nd leak. It took 1 minute!
> It was supposed to be $270 but since it was so easy he only charged me a $100 service fee. Yippie!!!
> 
> While waiting for plumber to return I dug this.
> View attachment 127089
> 
> 
> When the guy arrived he said I was "awesome" for not being afraid to dig! Made my day! It saved me an hour of labor cost.
> 
> He's fixing it now. Some idiot repaired it wrong and pretty much just put a bandaid on it!
> 
> That hole looks tiny but it like 2' wide and 2' deep.


WOW!!! You are so much braver than I am!!! I am VERY impressed! Congratulations on getting this mess resolved without going crazy or hurting someone!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> Paleontology = The study of Fossils or the study of life on earth through fossils??


General, but particularly echinoderm paleontology, paleoecology, biostratigraphy and the study of ancient cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> Go Chelsea!!


Yes, a bit better than Leeds at the moment!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Update! The leak detection guy and I found the 2nd leak. It took 1 minute!
> It was supposed to be $270 but since it was so easy he only charged me a $100 service fee. Yippie!!!
> 
> While waiting for plumber to return I dug this.
> View attachment 127089
> 
> 
> When the guy arrived he said I was "awesome" for not being afraid to dig! Made my day! It saved me an hour of labor cost.
> 
> He's fixing it now. Some idiot repaired it wrong and pretty much just put a bandaid on it!
> 
> That hole looks tiny but it like 2' wide and 2' deep.


Again your positive outlook amazes me.
I would still be fuming and getting the idiots responsible for not fixing it properly to pay. 
' You're a better man than I am Gunga Din' - _Rudyard Kipling. _
But lady, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> As I said I love football too. But I believe that it's a sport only for Europe and Latin America (Brazil and Argentina), and not for Arab countries, Africa, U.S.A, Australia or New Zealand. Leeds United are not what they were once. It's now Manchester United and Chelsea in England, Juventus in Italy and *BAYERN* in *GERMANY.* You didn't tell me who your favourite player is.


Goodness, no, it's a proper world sport, perhaps the only one. Some of the Asian teams are really coming along and the US and African teams are improving too. Going to a world cup and meeting fans from all over the world is a simply astonishing experience. Football has it's negative side, but it really does bring people together more than cause problems.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> As I said I love football too. But I believe that it's a sport only for Europe and Latin America (Brazil and Argentina), and not for Arab countries, Africa, U.S.A, Australia or New Zealand. Leeds United are not what they were once. It's now Manchester United and Chelsea in England, Juventus in Italy and *BAYERN* in *GERMANY.* You didn't tell me who your favourite player is.


Favourite player for me?
Gordon Banks is my all time number one, but now? Very hard to say. I'll think. Maybe Messi?


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I'm sorry for being a sorry mess!



Are you also sorry that Mike Rowlett answered every single sulcata adoption ad then was upset with us because we wanted to get to know him better?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Watch it we have some grammar police on site! Hahaha


Crikey, I spend a lot of my day correcting peoples grammar when they come to me for help, the few that I teach and those who ask me to correct them to improve their English. I come on here to relax, and sometimes use fun, colloquial English and even practice my Americanisms (bit rubbish at them, but some of them are terrific and great fun). I doubt I'll be joining the grammar police in my free time. (often, anyway).


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm sorry for trying to steal Mike's poop scooper away from him.

Let's all be sorry, shall we? I'll bet Jacqui's sorry she doesn't come on the Forum very often, and *Tigby's Dad* is sorry he has the flu, and Gillian is sorry football can't be on all the time, and 4's mom is sorry she had to dig a hole to find a leak, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Are you guys talking about kick ball ? (Aka soccer) I love me some football ! J.J. Watt for the Houston Texans is one of the best players I've seen in a long time ! O yeah go Ducks ! Quack quack!


I have no idea at all what any of this means.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's a little pulling of your chain due to what we call "football" over here and what you call "football" over there.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have no idea at all what any of this means.


American football haha.  and J.J is so amazing and so are the ducks from Oregon but we have to agree that the Patriots and OU are the best!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Are you also sorry that Mike Rowlett answered every single sulcata adoption ad then was upset with us because we wanted to get to know him better?


I kinda was wondering the story behind that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hm. I always thought 'ta ta' meant goodbye. Although, I know you know more than I know, so I can understand that


You are quite right. As i mentioned ta, meaning thanks, is from the Danish 'tak' and ta ta is just colloquial baby talk used to mean goodbye , and is quite modern by comparison.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I don't hate anyone in the world. Hate doesn't bring anything positive out of it.


You can get 'heat' out of 'hate', and that can be positive if you're cold, or want to cook some cheese.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Where's dmmj? I haven't seen him either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm sorry for trying to steal Mike's poop scooper away from him.
> 
> Let's all be sorry, shall we? I'll bet Jacqui's sorry she doesn't come on the Forum very often, and *Tigby's Dad* is sorry he has the flu, and Gillian is sorry football can't be on all the time, and 4's mom is sorry she had to dig a hole to find a leak, etc. etc. etc.


Ha de ha ha, again.
Yellow has a lot to answer for.
And you're sorry you're a moderator and have to be good sometimes when you sooo want to be naughty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It's a little pulling of your chain due to what we call "football" over her and what you call "football" over there.


So you're saying Texan ducks play gridiron ?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha ha, again.
> Yellow has a lot to answer for.
> And you're sorry you're a moderator and have to be good sometimes when you sooo want to be naughty.


Wait, WHAT? 
...Okay, sure, but nothing I've done to you, yet!


----------



## Killerrookie

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Wait, WHAT?
> ...Okay, sure, but nothing I've done to you, yet!


Key word *Yet* hahahaha kidding


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> Key word *Yet* hahahaha kidding


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Someone has discovered a new species of cat! Amazing.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Are you also sorry that Mike Rowlett answered every single sulcata adoption ad then was upset with us because we wanted to get to know him better?


No I'm not sorry for that . But I don't judge him for trying . I understand where he is coming from . He may not have any breeders around him . He should of took time to know people and post pictures of his setups . Then perhaps even you would've gave him a little tortoise. This was my first time dealing with a forum maybe his also . I get caught up thinking you guys are like my family ,but you don't know me or I you . If I'm picking and joking with you that says I like you . I really in truly didn't mean to hurt mom of 4's fillings . For that I'm sorry . If she was an hour drive from me I would've bought the parts and fixed it myself . At no charge . Hopefully I put the wind back in her sails .


----------



## mike taylor

Hey , Nick are you going to start chatting or what ? I'll pick on you if that helps . You haven't filled us in on the new school , house ,or yard . When are you moving ?


----------



## mike taylor

Newt come back !


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> Newt come back !


Time will only tell my friend. Be patient, the little grasshopper will soon come back to the feeding grounds where he lived.


----------



## mike taylor

Nobody's talking today .


----------



## leigti

I'm here sort of. Just been a long day at work and now I am exhausted.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah I hear you . I've been working long hours . Got off work at four so I'm slacking .


----------



## leigti

It would be great not to have to Live paycheck to paycheck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> It would be great not to have to Live paycheck to paycheck.


It is.


----------



## mike taylor

Shut your face Mr rich guy and send me cash ! Hahaha


----------



## tortdad

Nick nick nick, nick nick nick, Nickelodeon


----------



## mike taylor

nick nock nick nock nick nock


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Shut your face Mr rich guy and send me cash ! Hahaha


Such a charming turn of phrase you have there, Mike.
Now naff off so I can grovel to wifey for money to buy cigarettes.
I'm gonna watch that video again for a proper bit of culture.


----------



## mike taylor

Haha Adam grovel away my friend .


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is.


Thanks a lot.:-(


----------



## mike taylor

@Yvonne G is this wild strawberries ? Can I feed it to my shelled friends .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

How have you been??


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's one of my favorite meals.



Once more, I am the odd one out. I have to be starving to eat it (rather like a grilled cheese).


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Once more, I am the odd one out. I have to be starving to eat it (rather like a grilled cheese).



That is weird. How can you not like spagbol and grilled cheese. Though they probably aren't the best together. Grilled cheese is a better companion to tomato soup.


----------



## mike taylor

Grilled cheese is good with chicken noodle soup .


----------



## mike taylor

Hey you guys!


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Such a charming turn of phrase you have there, Mike.
> Now naff off so I can grovel to wifey for money to buy cigarettes.
> I'm gonna watch that video again for a proper bit of culture.


Somebody's got to take over Nick's spot ??????????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Once more, I am the odd one out. I have to be starving to eat it (rather like a grilled cheese).


No, no, no, that is simply incorrect.
Grilled cheese is absolute ambrosia.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> That is weird. How can you not like spagbol and grilled cheese. Though they probably aren't the best together. Grilled cheese is a better companion to tomato soup.


Any form of cheese goes well with anything else.
Especially more cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Grilled cheese is good with chicken noodle soup .


And cheese noodle soup.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Any form of cheese goes well with anything else.
> Especially more cheese.



Yeah, good ole American Cheese


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Somebody's got to take over Nick's spot ??????????!!!!!!!!!!


Told you, i am quite willing to spar with you.
But I cannot find it within myself to say ' I hate you'. 
'I don't like school ' is inappropriate,though I didn't until after I was 16.
And I can't say anything more horrible than 'Eat broccoli '.
It doesn't really work, does it?


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Told you, i am quite willing to spar with you.
> But I cannot find it within myself to say ' I hate you'.
> 'I don't like school ' is inappropriate,though I didn't until after I was 16.
> And I can't say anything more horrible than 'Eat broccoli '.
> It doesn't really work, does it?


Hahah I love broccoli


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Yeah, good ole American Cheese


Actually, i don't think I've ever had American cheese.
Canadian, yes. English, Australian, Dutch, Swiss, French, Moroccan, Italian, Spanish...... the list is endless. 
But not American.
You must PM me some.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, i don't think I've ever had American cheese.
> Canadian, yes. English, Australian, Dutch, Swiss, French, Moroccan, Italian, Spanish...... the list is endless.
> But not American.
> You must PM me some.


Haha. It totally sucks. Sliced American cheese is processed junk and shouldn't even be called cheese


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Hahah I love broccoli


Me too, actually, that's my point, I'm rubbish at this.
And, Sir Dad du Tort, I just watched that slightly naughty song again.
For about the 10th time.
Brilliant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Haha. It totally sucks. Sliced American cheese is processed junk and shouldn't even be called cheese


Well let's not bother then.
But there must be some quality farm cheese or goats cheese, Texan bat's cheese, or something?


----------



## Momof4

Good evening!


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Good evening!


 And how's my little hole digger doing tonight?


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too, actually, that's my point, I'm rubbish at this.
> And, Sir Dad du Tort, I just watched that slightly naughty song again.
> For about the 10th time.
> Brilliant.



I know a few women ( not on here) I could send that too! It would be perfect!


----------



## puffy137

Killerrookie said:


> Oh come on tortdad!!! Shoot my uncles and parents show me horrible and hilarious things that I'm not suppose to see.


I think there should be a comma , after 'Shoot '


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, Kathy


----------



## tortdad

puffy137 said:


> I think there should be a comma , after 'Shoot '


Haha, yep.


----------



## Momof4

Good, I feel relieved.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Kathy



Good morning! How are you feeling today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> I think there should be a comma , after 'Shoot '


Yes, I noticed but think it's far more amusing sans comma.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning! How are you feeling today?


Tired, it's 4 am here. but been scribbling.
Feel much better, thank you for asking.
Wibble.
I think


----------



## tortdad

Well. I've got to get up in 6-1/2 hours for work so it's beddy bye time of me.


----------



## puffy137

Killerrookie said:


> My girlfriend absolutely loves spaghetti and that's all she makes when I'm over at their place. It's that or some other Italian food.


We all cook what we know. She wants to concentrate on you so she chooses something easy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Well. I've got to get up in 6-1/2 hours for work so it's beddy bye time of me.


Night night.
Eat lots of non-American cheese and you'll have lots of dreams.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night.
> Eat lots of non-American cheese and you'll have lots of dreams.


Night night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> We all cook what we know. She wants to concentrate on you so she chooses something easy.


I know my neighbours pretty well, But I' never......hmmm maybe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Night night [/QUOT
> 
> 
> puffy137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all cook what we know. She wants to concentrate on you so she chooses something easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning, Puffy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Night night


Morning, Heather.


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> General, but particularly echinoderm paleontology, paleoecology, biostratigraphy and the study of ancient cheese.


Did they find cheese in the tombs in Egypt ?They found lots of other edibles , & wine for the analeptic slurp in the Under World , but never heard cheese mentioned .


----------



## puffy137

Good morning Adam , & anyone else present


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> View attachment 127112
> 
> 
> 
> @Yvonne G is this wild strawberries ? Can I feed it to my shelled friends .



Yes, that's wild strawberry. I have it all over my box turtle yards. I see little bites taken out of the ripe fruit on occasion, but they really don't eat it.


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I noticed but think it's far more amusing sans comma.


yes it would be funny in most of the world , but not in america I feel .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Did they find cheese in the tombs in Egypt ?They found lots of other edibles , & wine for the analeptic slurp in the Under World , but never heard cheese mentioned .


I ate it all before they got it to the museum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> yes it would be funny in most of the world , but not in america I feel .


point.


----------



## Killerrookie

puffy137 said:


> I think there should be a comma , after 'Shoot '


Blah


----------



## puffy137

Egypt was a magical place to visit in better times . Not so wise to go these days.


----------



## puffy137

Killerrookie said:


> Blah


Get the book , ' Eats shoots & leaves. ' you might find it enlightening!


----------



## Killerrookie

puffy137 said:


> Get the book , ' Eats shoots & leaves. ' you might find in enlightening!


I believe you mean *it* haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Egypt was a magical place to visit in better times . Not so wise to go these days.


Sadly you are right.
I am a huge fan of working medieval medinas. For me Fes is the best, but then followed by Marrakech which has been half-ruined by tourism and mopeds, Cairo, which has other problems and the beautiful Damascus, which I also cannot envisage revisiting for a while.
Shame.


----------



## puffy137

Killerrookie said:


> I believe you mean *it* haha


There you go, even spelling mistakes can be toe curlingly nasty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Get the book , ' Eats shoots & leaves. ' you might find it enlightening!


Splendid and very funny book.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid and very funny book.


Do you ever sleep?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Do you ever sleep?


Couple of hours a night when i'm well, four at the moment.
I've too much to do.


----------



## puffy137

Well I guess I misled you , I didn't mean Cairo , I meant Sakara , & Feyoom & those hidden pyramids , where you can wander at will . Suddenly there is a hole in the sand with steps leading down , you find yourself in a chamber , turn a corner & there are skeletons laid in the wall niches. They have so many of these places they are practically unguarded .


----------



## Killerrookie

puffy137 said:


> Well I guess I misled you , I didn't mean Cairo , I meant Sakara , & Feyoom & those hidden pyramids , where you can wander at will . Suddenly there is a hole in the sand with steps leading down , you find yourself in a chamber , turn a corner & there are skeletons laid in the wall niches. They have so many of these places they are practically unguarded .


What are you guys talking about?


----------



## puffy137

Well I was talking about a country called Egypt . Dunno about you!


----------



## Killerrookie

puffy137 said:


> Well I was talking about a country called Egypt . Dunno about you!


Wait Egypt is that place where cats were made? Hehehehehe


----------



## puffy137

Killerrookie said:


> Wait Egypt is that place where cats were made? Hehehehehe


Where cats were worshiped Nearly right .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Well I guess I misled you , I didn't mean Cairo , I meant Sakara , & Feyoom & those hidden pyramids , where you can wander at will . Suddenly there is a hole in the sand with steps leading down , you find yourself in a chamber , turn a corner & there are skeletons laid in the wall niches. They have so many of these places they are practically unguarded .


All wonderful, but still reasonably safe to go to, aren't they?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Where cats were worshiped Nearly right .


Bast, wasn't it?


----------



## puffy137

Reasonably safe , yes , but I wouldn't want to advise anyone to go , just in case there was trouble. I'm cautious like that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Wait Egypt is that place where cats were made? Hehehehehe


Nearly right, twice.
All domestic cats are descended from the north African wildcat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Reasonably safe , yes , but I wouldn't want to advise anyone to go , just in case there was trouble. I'm cautious like that.


Yes, think i'll give it a miss for a bit.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Somebody's got to take over Nick's spot ??????????!!!!!!!!!!


no one will replace me!!!!! if anyone tries to i will take all of there toes.


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bast, wasn't it?


 Body of a woman & head of a cat. I'm no expert , one of my sons is . When he was small we were often in Egypt & I told him he looked a lot like King Tut , he fell in love with Egyptology & a few years ago when he was on a course pertaining to his job in forensics , the Egyptian professors that he met were pleased about his interest & knowledge of the subject.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no one will replace me!!!!! if anyone tries to i will take all of there toes.


No, Nick.
You are irrepressible, irredeemable and irreplaceable for sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Body of a woman & head of a cat. I'm no expert , one of my sons is . When he was small we were often in Egypt & I told him he looked a lot like King Tut , he fell in love with Egyptology & a few years ago when he was on a course pertaining to his job in forensics , the Egyptian professors that he met were pleased about his interest & knowledge of the subject.


Wonderful subject, very interesting.
I have seen a lot of the tombs and artifacts in museums and read a fair bit, but I too am far from an expert.
My mother knew a lot more than I about this, bless her.


----------



## puffy137

I once stood on an outcrop overlooking the Pyramids , the sun was warm & there was a gentle breeze . You could see the desert & a clear line where the Nile had made the land green. I had the most odd feeling , of how many people of the ancient world might have stood in the same place. From Julius Ceasar , to Christ himself . We are all part of world history.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Body of a woman & head of a cat. I'm no expert , one of my sons is . When he was small we were often in Egypt & I told him he looked a lot like King Tut , he fell in love with Egyptology & a few years ago when he was on a course pertaining to his job in forensics , the Egyptian professors that he met were pleased about his interest & knowledge of the subject.


Actually, forensics is also fascinating, but that I know even less about. 
I know there's a lot of shows on the telly about it, but I don't watch them.
Must gen up on it.
Someday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> I once stood on an outcrop overlooking the Pyramids , the sun was warm & there was a gentle breeze . You could see the desert & a clear line where the Nile had made the land green. I had the most odd feeling , of how many people of the ancient world might have stood in the same place. From Julius Ceasar , to Christ himself . We are all part of world history.


Awesome feeling, and I use the word with precision, indeed Pharoahs and Kings for thousands of years before Julius Caesar. Emotionally powerful stuff.


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wonderful subject, very interesting.
> I have seen a lot of the tombs and artifacts in museums and read a fair bit, but I too am far from an expert.
> My mother knew a lot more than I about this, bless her.


 Your mother would have seen all the publicity about Tuts tomb in the 1930's . The Western world went mad for Lord Carnarvon's discovery. Did you know that the money for the excavation was from his wife , more importantly from his wife's father , who was a Rothchild. . So Jewish money . lol


----------



## puffy137

When you think of all the spin offs that have come to Egypt from that one discovery . Amazing !


----------



## puffy137

Gotta run , stuff to do , torts to feed . Anyone fancy a tort egg omlette . I have dozens , lol Just kidding !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My mother is turning in her grave.
I'm not that old, and neither was she! 
Don't know where she got interested in it, but she read a lot.
By 1972 she knew lots about it and taught me about it that year when we went to see the Tutankhamun exhibition in London.
I was 6 or 7.
We were both spellbound.
I still have the program somewhere about.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> When you think of all the spin offs that have come to Egypt from that one discovery . Amazing !


The Moroccans are jealous of Egypt's pyramids. They draws tourists away from Morocco


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Gotta run , stuff to do , torts to feed . Anyone fancy a tort egg omlette . I have dozens , lol Just kidding !


You are very naughty.
Have a good day.
Nice to chat again.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, Nick.
> You are irrepressible, irredeemable and irreplaceable for sure.


big words hurt brain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> big words hurt brain.


It means you cannot be controlled, cannot be cured and cannot be replaced.
You are unique, my friend.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> View attachment 127112
> 
> 
> 
> @Yvonne G is this wild strawberries ? Can I feed it to my shelled friends .


----------



## Momof4

What's on tv tonight maggie?? Anyone digging for sang?? Living life below zero? ,


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> big words hurt brain.



Curious friends want to know!! Details and more details about your new home and school., what town are you moving to.


----------



## Momof4

Under this screen I can see wavy lines moving slowly sorta like smoke. It's like the screen is 3D, ok i need to sleep now. But it is so cool! Good night peeps,


----------



## Heather H

Your sexy and you know it


----------



## Killerrookie

Ugh I'm so mad I can't sleep!!!!


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> Ugh I'm so mad I can't sleep!!!!


Why?


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm just laying in bed and I just can't fall a sleep for so odd reason.


----------



## Heather H

That sux. Are you thinking about too much. Relax your mind and try to think of you favorite place to relax. Slow your breathing.


----------



## Heather H

I'm awake too and angry. My phones messing up. Glad my kindle is working.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning peeps !


----------



## smarch

Good morning. 
Yes Franklin is sitting on his fake cactus.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Afternoon, Lovely Tortoise Forum guys and gals.
Very quiet this morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey Guys! The quizzes were easy...  
How are you all today?


----------



## tortdad

I have the best restraint ever. More to follow.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I ate it all before they got it to the museum.


Adam, you absolutely CRACK ME UP!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Hey, Adam and Puffy and any British members!
I've been listening to an audio book lately on the History of London.  I only just learned that Germany used blimps (airships) to bomb London in WWI. Although everyone knows that the Germans bombed London in the Blitz, I never knew anything beyond that. I just learned about the V1 Buzz Bombs and the silent V2 bombs. HOLY COW!!!! You come from sturdy stock!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, no, it's a proper world sport, perhaps the only one. Some of the Asian teams are really coming along and the US and African teams are improving too. Going to a world cup and meeting fans from all over the world is a simply astonishing experience. Football has it's negative side, but it really does bring people together more than cause problems.


 Hello. These are different points of view. I love football and don't miss a match when European or Latin American teams play. On the other hand, when it's an Asian, Australian or America (U.S.A) I look for something else to do, unless the World Cup is to be played there. Remember when it was played in the U.S.A and in Korea & Japan? Well I only watched it because it is a World Cup. Moreover, I did not enjoy it much. Does that make things clearer?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Favourite player for me?
> Gordon Banks is my all time number one, but now? Very hard to say. I'll think. Maybe Messi?


 For some reason I guessed it would beone of two: Messi or Ronaldo.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, and Oliver Kahn?


 Correct! *Oliver*  *Kahn*.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Again, so many pages! Ahhh! 
Hello to those who are here currently! And those later, too 



I think I enjoyed this too much...


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Momof4 said:


> Update! The leak detection guy and I found the 2nd leak. It took 1 minute!
> It was supposed to be $270 but since it was so easy he only charged me a $100 service fee. Yippie!!!
> 
> While waiting for plumber to return I dug this.
> View attachment 127089
> 
> 
> When the guy arrived he said I was "awesome" for not being afraid to dig! Made my day! It saved me an hour of labor cost.
> 
> He's fixing it now. Some idiot repaired it wrong and pretty much just put a bandaid on it!
> 
> That hole looks tiny but it like 2' wide and 2' deep.



I know what you are going through. I have a house in Tennessee that was built in the 1800's. We replaced all the plumbing last year. Started at the city line out by the road and replaced everything all the way to the faucets. I was digging ditches for hours. Not Fun!!


----------



## smarch

I'm sure the new kid at work is crushing on me ... No idea how to break it to him that he never had a shot...


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Again, so many pages! Ahhh!
> Hello to those who are here currently! And those later, too
> 
> View attachment 127139
> 
> I think I enjoyed this too much...


 Hi, and I'm here.  It's pouring with rain here and there's nowhere to go to so I'm stuck to my laptop.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Sitting on my back porch, drinking my hot tea, watching the rain come down, and listening to the thunder in the distance.


----------



## Moozillion

Donna/Turbo said:


> Sitting on my back porch, drinking my hot tea, watching the rain come down, and listening to the thunder in the distance.


Sounds like you're in Louisiana!!!
They're predicting moderate sized hail today, so Elsa will NOT be going out!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Donna/Turbo said:


> Sitting on my back porch, drinking my hot tea, watching the rain come down, and listening to the thunder in the distance.


That sounds peaceful. What's the tea?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, and I'm here.  It's pouring with rain here and there's nowhere to go to so I'm stuck to my laptop.


Seems everything is raining!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> I'm sure the new kid at work is crushing on me ... No idea how to break it to him that he never had a shot...


Smarch! How awesome!
How are you? Franklin enjoying the upgrade?
Flowers and a blunt response, he'll get over it


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

...Do guys even like flowers? Oh well, it'll be nice anyway!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> That sounds peaceful. What's the tea?


Nothing fancy just lipton. I really like chia but I am out and since it is raining I don't want to go to the store.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Moozillion said:


> Sounds like you're in Louisiana!!!
> They're predicting moderate sized hail today, so Elsa will NOT be going out!


Turbo is pretending to be sleeping. I can see he is awake but he is not coming out of bed this morning. I don't blame him.


----------



## smarch

Call me crazy, I am. But if anyone is awesome and goes to yard sales/flea markets and wants to keep an eye out for Derby beanie baby's and send them to me I'll pay I home made cookies of choice! I'm starting a little "fleet" of them cuz why not 
"Those are the Derbys, they live here"


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Monday I got braces for the second time in my life. Hopefully it works this time. I can't believe how much pain I am in. Not like when I was a kid and had them. I haven't worked for 3 days and have been taking pain pills and just sleeping. I am second guessing my decision to get them. I wonder what would happen if I went to the office and said I change my mind!!


----------



## Gillian M

Donna/Turbo said:


> Sitting on my back porch, drinking my hot tea, watching the rain come down, and listening to the thunder in the distance.


 You seem to be enjoying it.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> That is weird. How can you not like spagbol and grilled cheese. Though they probably aren't the best together. Grilled cheese is a better companion to tomato soup.



Grilled cheese I have tuo be in the mood for and it needs pickles and onions. Perhaps associating it with tomato soup is another reason, as I will not go near it.


----------



## Jacqui

Donna/Turbo said:


> Monday I got braces for the second time in my life. Hopefully it works this time. I can't believe how much pain I am in. Not like when I was a kid and had them. I haven't worked for 3 days and have been taking pain pills and just sleeping. I am second guessing my decision to get them. I wonder what would happen if I went to the office and said I change my mind!!


They would take them out, but you would still be paying the bill.  Hopefully soon you will be pain free.


----------



## Killerrookie

Just ordered 25 lb bag of Mazuri!!! Finally ran out.


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> I'm sure the new kid at work is crushing on me ... No idea how to break it to him that he never had a shot...



Just mess with him for a while!


----------



## Momof4

Donna/Turbo said:


> Sitting on my back porch, drinking my hot tea, watching the rain come down, and listening to the thunder in the distance.



Sounds lovely!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

smarch said:


> I'm sure the new kid at work is crushing on me ... No idea how to break it to him that he never had a shot...


Did you even give him a chance?


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> Just mess with him for a while!


That's so mean!!!! Guys get heart broken when girls do that and it sucks so much!!!


----------



## Jacqui

It is a nice sunny morning here today. Do not worry, we will be getting rain again perhaps tonight. Good news it will be up in the 40s tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Call me crazy, I am. But if anyone is awesome and goes to yard sales/flea markets and wants to keep an eye out for Derby beanie baby's and send them to me I'll pay I home made cookies of choice! I'm starting a little "fleet" of them cuz why not
> "Those are the Derbys, they live here"
> 
> View attachment 127140





smarch said:


> Call me crazy, I am. But if anyone is awesome and goes to yard sales/flea markets and wants to keep an eye out for Derby beanie baby's and send them to me I'll pay I home made cookies of choice! I'm starting a little "fleet" of them cuz why not
> "Those are the Derbys, they live here"
> 
> View attachment 127140



How many do you have?


----------



## Jacqui

Hope to get the rest of the push mowing done before this next round of rain. I took the riders flat tire in, but they can not find the leak.


----------



## Momof4

Donna/Turbo said:


> Monday I got braces for the second time in my life. Hopefully it works this time. I can't believe how much pain I am in. Not like when I was a kid and had them. I haven't worked for 3 days and have been taking pain pills and just sleeping. I am second guessing my decision to get them. I wonder what would happen if I went to the office and said I change my mind!!



Trust me it will get better!! I got my first pair at 28 and it was sore for like week or so. Poor thing, I can almost feel your pain.


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> Did you even give him a chance?



I'll let you explain @smarch! 

I don't know if you have met Austin.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Jacqui said:


> Hope to get the rest of the push mowing done before this next round of rain. I took the riders flat tire in, but they can not find the leak.


I was going to mow the back yard this morning first thing. I love rainy days. You have an excuse to do nothing!!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Momof4 said:


> Trust me it will get better!! I got my first pair at 28 and it was sore for like week or so. Poor thing, I can almost feel your pain.


Ahhh I feel better knowing someone else knows what this pain feels like.


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> That's so mean!!!! Guys get heart broken when girls do that and it sucks so much!!!



Not in a mean way Austin. Trust me she keeps to herself at the office so there may not even be any interaction. 

How is work these days @smarch? How's your little fishy?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> That's so mean!!!! Guys get heart broken when girls do that and it sucks so much!!!


Stick around ookie. You'll get over it


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Hope to get the rest of the push mowing done before this next round of rain. I took the riders flat tire in, but they can not find the leak.



Really, that is a bummer! Do you have to order a new tire?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> It is a nice sunny morning here today. Do not worry, we will be getting rain again perhaps tonight. Good news it will be up in the 40s tonight.


Ooh, nice! I hope your yard work is kind today


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Smarch! How awesome!
> How are you? Franklin enjoying the upgrade?
> Flowers and a blunt response, he'll get over it


I've been well, you? 
Nank loves the upgrade but wants outside, our temps still aren't consistently good enough to bring him out for long. 
I'm pretty sure my default "dude I like girls" wouldn't be work appropriate lol. I work in a department full of men, can't I just be "one of the guys"?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Donna/Turbo said:


> Monday I got braces for the second time in my life. Hopefully it works this time. I can't believe how much pain I am in. Not like when I was a kid and had them. I haven't worked for 3 days and have been taking pain pills and just sleeping. I am second guessing my decision to get them. I wonder what would happen if I went to the office and said I change my mind!!


I hope you feel better soon! Try mixing some honey into that tea, very soothing.


----------



## Momof4

Donna/Turbo said:


> Ahhh I feel better knowing someone else knows what this pain feels like.



Not just pain, but that sensitivity when you use a fork or eat.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> I'll let you explain @smarch!
> 
> I don't know if you have met Austin.


Actually, when did ookie start hanging out here? I've seen him on the forum a few times.


----------



## smarch

Killerrookie said:


> Did you even give him a chance?


There was never need for chance, I'm not into guys, that's why he never had a shot. He is a nice guy, some girl will be lucky, just not me.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> Not just pain, but that sensitivity when you use a fork or eat.


I had no idea braces hurt so much. 
Do you think those invisilign things work?


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no one will replace me!!!!! if anyone tries to i will take all of there toes.



Ew - why would you want dirty, stinky old toes?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> How many do you have?


Those 3 and 2 more that are currently lost in our attic


----------



## Momof4

We have rain in the forecast today and I'm picking up my husband after his two week China trip! Woo hoo!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> I've been well, you?
> Nank loves the upgrade but wants outside, our temps still aren't consistently good enough to bring him out for long.
> I'm pretty sure my default "dude I like girls" wouldn't be work appropriate lol. I work in a department full of men, can't I just be "one of the guys"?


Great 
Not yet, huh? @Prairie Mom is also still getting cold weather. It's not quite warm enough out yet to let mr russian out everyday or full on unleash miss sully  Is your grass growing yet? Good sign of nice weather on the way. 
I don't know, people that develop a crush on someone usually just give up


----------



## Killerrookie

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Stick around ookie. You'll get over it


Haha I will.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> We have rain in the forecast today and I'm picking up my husband after his two week China trip! Woo hoo!


Yay! That's awesome! Say hi 

I wonder if buoabuoa had a good flight.


----------



## Killerrookie

smarch said:


> There was never need for chance, I'm not into guys, that's why he never had a shot. He is a nice guy, done girl will be lucky, just not me.


Oohhhh ok, now I get it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hey, Adam and Puffy and any British members!
> I've been listening to an audio book lately on the History of London.  I only just learned that Germany used blimps (airships) to bomb London in WWI. Although everyone knows that the Germans bombed London in the Blitz, I never knew anything beyond that. I just learned about the V1 Buzz Bombs and the silent V2 bombs. HOLY COW!!!! You come from sturdy stock!


Not me, my family hid in the countryside and down the coal mines.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Hope to get the rest of the push mowing done before this next round of rain. I took the riders flat tire in, but they can not find the leak.



I never did see your response to the split rim theory. Was that it? Split rim?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> For some reason I guessed it would beone of two: Messi or Ronaldo.


I think Mr Ronaldo is one of the most talented players ever to grace the game.
However, he knows it and shows it. He is terribly arrogant and an unpleasant character, in my opinion, so I don't like him, though appreciate his ability.
He's selfish on the pitch sometimes too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> I'm sure the new kid at work is crushing on me ... No idea how to break it to him that he never had a shot...


It may not matter.
Some guys won't believe it or consider it a challenge.
Here in Morocco guys refuse to accept it as a reality. It officially doesn't exist.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, and I'm here.  It's pouring with rain here and there's nowhere to go to so I'm stuck to my laptop.


Shout and get someone to get a solvent to dissolve the glue.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> ...Do guys even like flowers? Oh well, it'll be nice anyway!


'Course we do.
We feed them to our torts.


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> Not in a mean way Austin. Trust me she keeps to herself at the office so there may not even be any interaction.
> 
> How is work these days @smarch? How's your little fishy?


Work has been crazy busy, shop is in a slow time so office is basically bonkers to bump up shop work! 
My fishy Harold is doing well. Very observant lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 'Course we do.
> We feed them to our torts.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Work has been crazy busy, shop is in a slow time so office is basically bonkers to bump up shop work!
> My fishy Harold is doing well. Very observant lol


I don't know much about fish. Does he live alone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> Nothing fancy just lipton. I really like chia but I am out and since it is raining I don't want to go to the store.


Lipton's is horrid.
Let me buy you some decent tea, Earl Grey, Darjeeling or even the green tea they like here.


----------



## Yvonne G

We've had a couple of sort of cloudy days. We're close to the foothills here, and it was raining in the hills, but it was still very pleasant temperature-wise. Today is supposed to be nice and sunny with a high in the low 80's. I am going to go into town today instead of tomorrow and take care of all my errands and shopping because I received a call last night from the local animal shelter that they have a box turtle for me. Since I only make one trip into town a week, I will make that one trip today.

I'd like to get up the ambition to mow the back yard. The wind blew some of the elephant grass seeds into that yard and it needs mowing much more often than it did in the past. Right now I have a little sulcata out there while I try to find him a forever home, so he's happy about the tall grass, but I'm not. I don't like hacking my way through with a machete trying to find Misty's land mines. If I had to use a push mower, like what Jacqui said she's using, I would starve for a week and use that money to hire someone to mow it. No way, Jose, would I, or even COULD I mow that with a push mower.

So I'm off to chop and clean veggies and greens for the troops. Talk to you all later.


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It may not matter.
> Some guys won't believe it or consider it a challenge.
> Here in Morocco guys refuse to accept it as a reality. It officially doesn't exist.


Oh I know, many people don't believe me lol. I get it though, crushes are like that you don't care what the person likes, you like to believe you have a shot. I too have been guilty of that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Just mess with him for a while!


That be mean!


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't know much about fish. Does he live alone?


Yeah, he's a beta, lives in a vase at my desk at work. If someone comes by he just stares them down lol.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> We've had a couple of sort of cloudy days. We're close to the foothills here, and it was raining in the hills, but it was still very pleasant temperature-wise. Today is supposed to be nice and sunny with a high in the low 80's. I am going to go into town today instead of tomorrow and take care of all my errands and shopping because I received a call last night from the local animal shelter that they have a box turtle for me. Since I only make one trip into town a week, I will make that one trip today.
> 
> I'd like to get up the ambition to mow the back yard. The wind blew some of the elephant grass seeds into that yard and it needs mowing much more often than it did in the past. Right now I have a little sulcata out there while I try to find him a forever home, so he's happy about the tall grass, but I'm not. I don't like hacking my way through with a machete trying to find Misty's land mines. If I had to use a push mower, like what Jacqui said she's using, I would starve for a week and use that money to hire someone to mow it. No way, Jose, would I, or even COULD I mow that with a push mower.
> 
> So I'm off to chop and clean veggies and greens for the troops. Talk to you all later.


Bye Yvonne! Elephant grass, I'd love to have some! That stuff is thick.
Have fun


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Yeah, he's a beta, lives in a vase at my desk at work. If someone comes by he just stares them down lol.


 Heha! 
Beta's are pretty. 
You shall NOT pass my desk!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I had no idea braces hurt so much.
> Do you think those invisilign things work?


That is what I wanted, however you have to have almost perfect teeth to get them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Donna/Turbo said:


> That is what I wanted, however you have to have almost perfect teeth to get them.



Ah, another oxymoron.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Great
> Not yet, huh? @Prairie Mom is also still getting cold weather. It's not quite warm enough out yet to let mr russian out everyday or full on unleash miss sully  Is your grass growing yet? Good sign of nice weather on the way.
> I don't know, people that develop a crush on someone usually just give up


Never!
I stalk.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Donna/Turbo said:


> That is what I wanted, however you have to have almost perfect teeth to get them.


Ads are misleading! 
I'm sorry they're hurting. I hope you feel better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yay! That's awesome! Say hi
> 
> I wonder if buoabuoa had a good flight.


Hope so, he's a good guy.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lipton's is horrid.
> Let me buy you some decent tea, Earl Grey, Darjeeling or even the green tea they like here.


The grocery stores only offers the big brands, I should order some on my Amazon Prime account. I bet they have every kind of tea there is.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Never!
> I stalk.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Donna/Turbo said:


> The grocery stores only offers the big brands, I should order some on my Amazon Prime account. I bet they have every kind of tea there is.


Here's a recommendation- Tetley Black Tea and Sugar In The Raw.


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> I'll let you explain @smarch!
> 
> I don't know if you have met Austin.


lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Oh I know, many people don't believe me lol. I get it though, crushes are like that you don't care what the person likes, you like to believe you have a shot. I too have been guilty of that.


I once went to a party dressed in women's clothes and make up, undergarments and all. 
That night I began a relationship with a girl who preferred other girls.
It took her two weeks to realize I was most definitely a bloke at which point she ditched me for another woman.
Oh, cruel world.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I once went to a party dressed in women's clothes and make up, undergarments and all.
> That night I began a relationship with a girl who preferred other girls.
> It took her two weeks to realize I was most definitely a bloke at which point she ditched me for another woman.
> Oh, cruel world.


Yes indeed, the world is very cruel in many ways!!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I once went to a party dressed in women's clothes and make up, undergarments and all.
> That night I began a relationship with a girl who preferred other girls.
> It took her two weeks to realize I was most definitely a bloke at which point she ditched me for another woman.
> Oh, cruel world.



That is hilarious!! We need pics!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> That is hilarious!! We need pics!


I do have some, but to put them on here would induce mass vomiting and my being banned forever.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not me, my family hid in the countryside and down the coal mines.


Had I been in England at the time, I would have been right there next to them!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do have some, but to put them on here would induce mass vomiting and my being banned forever.


It's OK, we TFO'ers are a resilient folk.


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I once went to a party dressed in women's clothes and make up, undergarments and all.
> That night I began a relationship with a girl who preferred other girls.
> It took her two weeks to realize I was most definitely a bloke at which point she ditched me for another woman.
> Oh, cruel world.


I'm more curious about how she didn't catch on! I guess you pass off as quite a woman.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Had I been in England at the time, I would have been right there next to them!!!!


Seriously though, my grandmother and grandfather on my mother's side met while jumping into a ditch to avoid a strafing German fighter, my grandpa was in all the war from Dunkirk through to the D-day landings and march on Berlin, though he often got lost. Gran was a nurse. My great uncle Beau, who looked much like me, poor chap, was killed bombing over France. He is buried there.But others of my Welsh relatives really did work down the pit during the war. Even then the women didn't dig coal. (some did actually)


----------



## Moozillion

smarch said:


> I'm more curious about how she didn't catch on! I guess you pass off as quite a woman.


I agree. Here in New Orleans (as in many US cities) we have a sizeable gay community. My 2 criteria for picking out a male who is cross dressing as a woman, is the size of the "Adam's Apple" and the waist-hip ratio. The waist-hip ratio only works in slender folks.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Seriously though, my grandmother and grandfather on my mother's side met while jumping into a ditch to avoid a strafing German fighter, my grandpa was in all the war from Dunkirk through to the D-day landings and march on Berlin, though he often got lost. Gran was a nurse. My great uncle Beau, who looked much like me, poor chap, was killed bombing over France. He is buried there.But my others of my Welsh relatives really did work down the pit during the war. Even then the women didn't dig coal. (some did actually)


WOW...I can't even imagine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> I'm more curious about how she didn't catch on! I guess you pass off as quite a woman.


I think she was a bit curious.
An experiment?
I don't know, but it didn't work for her.
I'm slim, but the hairy legs were a bit of a giveaway. And other areas.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Seriously though, my grandmother and grandfather on my mother's side met while jumping into a ditch to avoid a strafing German fighter, my grandpa was in all the war from Dunkirk through to the D-day landings and march on Berlin, though he often got lost. Gran was a nurse. My great uncle Beau, who looked much like me, poor chap, was killed bombing over France. He is buried there.But others of my Welsh relatives really did work down the pit during the war. Even then the women didn't dig coal. (some did actually)


That sounds like something out of a novel... Wow. May they rest in peace.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I agree. Here in New Orleans (as in many US cities) we have a sizeable gay community. My 2 criteria for picking out a male who is cross dressing as a woman, is the size of the "Adam's Apple" and the waist-hip ratio. The waist-hip ratio only works in slender folks.


I don't look like a woman. i wasn't pretending to be a woman, just a man in woman's clothes. i have a very deep voice and I am Adam so my apple is naturally quite large. She was a bit drunk, it has to be said.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Donna/Turbo said:


> The grocery stores only offers the big brands, I should order some on my Amazon Prime account. I bet they have every kind of tea there is.


your grocery store should have both those brands. I take Earl Gray double burgamont (spelling?) and a bag of double spice chai, it's so good. That's what I have instead of coffee...


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My mother is turning in her grave.
> I'm not that old, and neither was she!
> Don't know where she got interested in it, but she read a lot.
> By 1972 she knew lots about it and taught me about it that year when we went to see the Tutankhamun exhibition in London.
> I was 6 or 7.
> We were both spellbound.
> I still have the program somewhere about.


Whoops , sincere apologies , I was wrong too , the tomb was found in 1922!!!!! Ouch!!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't look like a woman. i wasn't pretending to be a woman, just a man in woman's clothes. i have a very deep voice and I am Adam so my apple is naturally quite large. She was a bit drunk, it has to be said.


drunk for 2 weeks???


----------



## puffy137

Killerrookie said:


> I'm just laying in bed and I just can't fall a sleep for so odd reason.


Do what I do EVERY night , get hold of a book , after a few paragraphs .........................zzzzzzz oblivion !


----------



## puffy137

Moozillion said:


> Hey, Adam and Puffy and any British members!
> I've been listening to an audio book lately on the History of London.  I only just learned that Germany used blimps (airships) to bomb London in WWI. Although everyone knows that the Germans bombed London in the Blitz, I never knew anything beyond that. I just learned about the V1 Buzz Bombs and the silent V2 bombs. HOLY COW!!!! You come from sturdy stock!


My Dad's sister got the OBE for driving ambulances during the Blitz. Yep we are pretty resilient. Stiff upper lip & all that ! what what !!


----------



## puffy137

smarch said:


> Those 3 and 2 more that are currently lost in our attic



Phew I thought she meant toes !


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think Mr Ronaldo is one of the most talented players ever to grace the game.
> However, he knows it and shows it. He is terribly arrogant and an unpleasant character, in my opinion, so I don't like him, though appreciate his ability.
> He's selfish on the pitch sometimes too.


Yes I agree , & the older he gets the uglier he gets too .


----------



## Yvonne G

My house is up on a hill, about 8 or 10' above the street, so there's a big drop off at the street. I have a volunteer hollyhock down by the street that runs in front of my house. It's a very pretty, dark pink and I want to be sure to collect some of the seeds, so every so often I go down there to see if any of the seeds are ready to pick yet. This a.m. I found this laying by the street:




Too bad I'm not into knives. It has a little bit of everything on it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> drunk for 2 weeks???


We all were back then.
The eighties, yuppydom.
Wonderful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> My Dad's sister got the OBE for driving ambulances during the Blitz. Yep we are pretty resilient. Stiff upper lip & all that ! what what !!


Top hole!
Absolutely spiffing


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lipton's is horrid.
> Let me buy you some decent tea, Earl Grey, Darjeeling or even the green tea they like here.


Oh pluuleese ! the cheese must be messing with your palate. Its good old Lipton or Lapsang Souchong for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> My house is up on a hill, about 8 or 10' above the street, so there's a big drop off at the street. I have a volunteer hollyhock down by the street that runs in front of my house. It's a very pretty, dark pink and I want to be sure to collect some of the seeds, so every so often I go down there to see if any of the seeds are ready to pick yet. This a.m. I found this laying by the street:
> 
> View attachment 127145
> 
> 
> Too bad I'm not into knives. It has a little bit of everything on it.


Hollyhocks volunteer?
For what, exactly?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Oh pluuleese ! the cheese must be messing with your palate. Its good old Lipton or Lapsang Souchong for me.


I'll go with the Lapsang.
And for once, without cheese.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Here's a recommendation- Tetley Black Tea and Sugar In The Raw.


Really? Is it really strong. Why is it called black tea?


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I once went to a party dressed in women's clothes and make up, undergarments and all.
> That night I began a relationship with a girl who preferred other girls.
> It took her two weeks to realize I was most definitely a bloke at which point she ditched me for another woman.
> Oh, cruel world.


I always had the feeling you have a wicked streak !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> Really? Is it really strong. Why is it called black tea?


Black tea is the usual one you see about, the leaves are dry and black and very processed.
Some tea is in a more natural state and is still green. it's preferred here in Morocco for example.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Donna/Turbo said:


> Really? Is it really strong. Why is it called black tea?


No, not very. It's actually a super mild black tea. I like it, it's sort of sweet.


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think she was a bit curious.
> An experiment?
> I don't know, but it didn't work for her.
> I'm slim, but the hairy legs were a bit of a giveaway. And other areas.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Black tea is the usual one you see about, the leaves are dry and black and very processed.
> Some tea is in a more natural state and is still green. it's preferred here in Morocco for example.


It's not green


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Bye Yvonne! Elephant grass, I'd love to have some! That stuff is thick.
> Have fun


Looks like they make a dwarf elephant grass that sulcata's love. I wouldn't mind getting some if I can grow it in a pot. I would hate for that grass to get the upper hand on my yard!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> I always had the feeling you have a wicked streak !


Yes, I am extremely streaky.
And I streak often.


----------



## puffy137

Donna/Turbo said:


> Really? Is it really strong. Why is it called black tea?


Because its black? just guessing !


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> No, not very. It's actually a super mild black tea. I like it, it's sort of sweet.


I bought one of these little balls that you put loose tea in, but I have never used it. There is a store here called World Market. They have tons of different kinds of tea. I will look for it there.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I am extremely streaky.
> And I streak often.


Streaker?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Donna/Turbo said:


> I bought one of these little balls that you put loose tea in, but I have never used it. There is a store here called World Market. They have tons of different kinds of tea. I will look for it there.


World Market! Awesome! Is it a big one?
I buy it at Buehlers, but I think they're an Ohio company


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

puffy137 said:


> Because its black? just guessing !


Cannot deny that logic!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It's not green


Tis too.
Sometimes.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tis too.
> Sometimes.


Oh no, mine isn't green


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Streaker?


Only at major sporting events.


----------



## puffy137

Lots of publicity about the healthful advantages of Green Tea , but the stuff tastes vile !


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only at major sporting events.


Good thing I don't watch many sport channels.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

puffy137 said:


> Lots of publicity about the healthful advantages of Green Tea , but the stuff tastes vile !


Tea can be gross  I've never liked green tea.
I saw something earlier about lipton  do you like it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh no, mine isn't green


Mine is as green as a green thing that is really, really green.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hollyhocks volunteer?
> For what, exactly?



to grow, dummy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Lots of publicity about the healthful advantages of Green Tea , but the stuff tastes vile !


Oh no it doesn't.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Shout and get someone to get a solvent to dissolve the glue.


 Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

I'd rather not: there'snothing better to do.


----------



## Yvonne G

Donna/Turbo said:


> Looks like they make a dwarf elephant grass that sulcata's love. I wouldn't mind getting some if I can grow it in a pot. I would hate for that grass to get the upper hand on my yard!!



Well, it really has gotten the upper hand here. I planted it in the grass-grazing tortoise yards and now it's all over my property.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> to grow, dummy!


Oh, how obvious. 
Of course they do.
Silly me.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine is as green as a green thing that is really, really green.


The faces of in the audiences of said sporting events.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it really has gotten the upper hand here. I planted it in the grass-grazing tortoise yards and now it's all over my property.


How is your lawn doing? Almost all grown back? Just to be devoured


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> I'd rather not: there'snothing better to do.


Evening, Gillian.
Glad you're back.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> The faces of in the audiences of said sporting events.



Wait...are you saying that when *Tigby's* dad streaked through the sporting event, the audience members had green faces?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How is your lawn doing? Almost all grown back? Just to be devoured



My lawn was very well established before the tortoises came here to live. So it's doing fine. The only patch I have trouble with is the leopard tortoise yard. I guess their yard really isn't big enough because they eat the grass down to the ground. It's still there, but you can see the ground through the sparse grass nubs.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Wait...are you saying that when *Tigby's* dad streaked through the sporting event, the audience members had green faces?


If it was an actual tortoise, probably not  but the actual human, probably.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it really has gotten the upper hand here. I planted it in the grass-grazing tortoise yards and now it's all over my property.


Get the hollyhocks to volunteer to stop it.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think Mr Ronaldo is one of the most talented players ever to grace the game.
> However, he knows it and shows it. He is terribly arrogant and an unpleasant character, in my opinion, so I don't like him, though appreciate his ability.
> He's selfish on the pitch sometimes too.


 I agree with that. Ronaldo-not Mr!-is extremely big-headed, which I don't like. What do you think of...... *OLIVER* * KAHN?*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Wait...are you saying that when *Tigby's* dad streaked through the sporting event, the audience members had green faces?


Goodness, you won't let it drop; will you?
Anyway, i'm confused too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I agree with that. Ronaldo-not Mr!-is extremely big-headed, which I don't like. What do you think of...... *OLIVER* * KAHN?*


Great keeper and a great ambassador for the sport.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, you won't let it drop; will you?
> Anyway, i'm confused too.



Of course not! I love 'Tigby'. Another one that gets mispronounced/spelled all the time is leighti, but it's not nearly as cute as Tigby.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great keeper and a great ambassador for the sport.


 Have you noticed.. the GERMANS have a secret in their goal-keepers: *KAHN*, *NEUER*, *MEIER*, *SCHUMACHER* and others.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Of course not! I love 'Tigby'. Another one that gets mispronounded/spelled all the time is leighti, but it's not nearly as cute as Tigby.


Apparently, it is a name, derived from the Norse Digby, meaning farm at the ditch or drain.
Not so appropriate for little Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Have you noticed.. the GERMANS have a secret in their goal-keepers: *KAHN*, *NEUER*, *MEIER*, *SCHUMACHER* and others.


Yeah, all greats, but the Brits have produced some terrific keepers too.


----------



## Killerrookie

Wazzzzzzz Up everyone


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, all greats, but the Brits have produced some terrific keepers too.


 Would you remind me of them, please?


----------



## smarch

puffy137 said:


> Phew I thought she meant toes !


But I want tons, because I can. I was serious, I WILL send homemade cookies for Derbys.


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> But I want tons, because I can. I was serious, I WILL send homemade cookies for Derbys.



Well, then, here ya go:

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...sedr...0...1ac.1.64.img..0.8.1014.HL7fT5xdSJg


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Wazzzzzzz Up everyone


Afternoon, Austin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Would you remind me of them, please?


Banks, Clements, Shilton, me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I gotta go.
Wifey's out at the Japanese school 'til late, Tidgy's sleeping and I need to find some slaves or servants to do some stuff.
Where's my whip?
See you all later.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it really has gotten the upper hand here. I planted it in the grass-grazing tortoise yards and now it's all over my property.


oh no!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Oh look...its raining again. No wonder I am so good at growing tropical plants!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It may not matter.
> Some guys won't believe it or consider it a challenge.
> Here in Morocco guys refuse to accept it as a reality. It officially doesn't exist.


This is from a song I like:
"Passion is tiring... Oh how hard and easy..."
Sums it up really quickly.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

errr....complete signal loss on TV. Glad that doesn't happen with my computer!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I gotta go.
> Wifey's out at the Japanese school 'til late, Tidgy's sleeping and I need to find some slaves or servants to do some stuff.
> Where's my whip?
> See you all later.


I can lend you mine... Hahaha... See ya soon


----------



## Abdulla6169

Donna/Turbo said:


> errr....complete signal loss on TV. Glad that doesn't happen with my computer!!


Hey! How are you? 
I don't watch TV much... I prefer Youtube.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Of course not! I love 'Tigby'. Another one that gets mispronounced/spelled all the time is leighti, but it's not nearly as cute as Tigby.


Ohhh. I misspelled it? 
Pardon's all around!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I gotta go.
> Wifey's out at the Japanese school 'til late, Tidgy's sleeping and I need to find some slaves or servants to do some stuff.
> Where's my whip?
> See you all later.


Nick will should do just fine 
Get over here!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Donna/Turbo said:


> errr....complete signal loss on TV. Glad that doesn't happen with my computer!!


That's unusual. They should both go out


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I can lend you mine... Hahaha... See ya soon


Hi  How's school? Besides the easy quizzes!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi  How's school? Besides the easy quizzes!


I got the highest mark in class, according to the last report card I got. I have a test on Sunday, a few more quizzes through the week, and then I have to read a literary passage. I'm doing nothing today. YAY!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I got the highest mark in class, according to the last report card I got. I have a test on Sunday, a few more quizzes through the week, and then I have to read a literary passage. I'm doing nothing today. YAY!


Well congratulations!
Enjoy your day off


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well congratulations!
> Enjoy your day off


Thanks, Delanie!


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Well, then, here ya go:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...sedr...0...1ac.1.64.img..0.8.1014.HL7fT5xdSJg


I can get them at flea markets for a dollar. There's also on eBay you can buy a dozen of them lol. Derby was my favorite when I was little (and still is)


----------



## Moozillion

puffy137 said:


> Oh pluuleese ! the cheese must be messing with your palate. Its good old Lipton or Lapsang Souchong for me.


No, no!!! Formosa Oolong is the BEST!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks, Delanie!


That's ey to you 
I haven't seen much about your tortoise. Ever give him a little name?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> That's ey to you
> I haven't seen much about your tortoise. Ever give him a little name?


His name was Eben. Remember?!?!  I know your torts name, he is ELMO!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> His name was Eben. Remember?!?!  I know your torts name, he is ELMO!!!


Nope, I regret to say I did not! I'm not sure I ever knew, but now I do, so...
*very nice name, Eben! Shakes imagery foot. 
Eben is a nice name.
Yep, immortalized


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nope, I regret to say I did not! I'm not sure I ever knew, but now I do, so...
> *very nice name, Eben! Shakes imagery foot.
> Eben is a nice name.
> Yep, immortalized







You helped me name him!  Thanks! How's Elmo doing?


----------



## smarch

Anyone there? I'm struggling. Going to the senior thesis art show at my school tonight and I officially graduate in 23 days... I'm officially NOT coping well. Sorry for bringing anyone down...


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Anyone there? I'm struggling. Going to the senior thesis art show at my school tonight and I officially graduate in 23 days... I'm officially NOT coping well. Sorry for bringing anyone down...


I'm here. I feel for you. School is quite stressful... Good Luck. I'm sure it will end up great.


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Anyone there? I'm struggling. Going to the senior thesis art show at my school tonight and I officially graduate in 23 days... I'm officially NOT coping well. Sorry for bringing anyone down...



What part is the hardest? You graduating to attending the art show? Do you have plans for graduation?


----------



## Donna/Turbo

AbdullaAli said:


> His name was Eben. Remember?!?!  I know your torts name, he is ELMO!!!


Oh I get it. I didn't know what the picture of Elmo was for!!


----------



## tortdad

What a crappy day!

I had a can of spray paint on my back seat (along with other items i needed for work today) and was driving to work. I was on the interstate doing 60mph when some lady, from a dead stop in a lane that was backed up with traffic, pulled right out in front of me. I had to lock up my brakes and put my truck sideways and go across 2 lanes of traffic and avoid a guard rail. Luckily for me I didn't hit anything. The unlucky part is that damn can of spray paint slide off my seat and hit one of the bolts on the underside on my drivers seat. The can got punctured and paint was going everywhere. 

I quickly grabbed the can and put my thumb over the whole and rolled my window down. I the inside of my truck is covered in paint. Seats, dash, door panels EVERYTHING. There's a bunch down the side of my truck too. 

I catch back up to that lady and still had the can in my hand. It took everything I had to not take my thumb back off and let it spray the rest of the can all over her expensive German sports car. I got her licenses plate number but my insurance said There's nothing they can do because she didn't hit me. Now I'm stuck trying to clean this crap off with all different kinds of chemicals.


----------



## tortdad

Sneak peak at daddies next project. This is the base to my new garage Redfoot enclosure. It's 12' long and 4' wide. They will be living outside soon so this will be just for winters and bad rain days.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Banks, Clements, Shilton, me.


 Oh yes, Shilton was a great GK, but so was Adam. hahaha!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Ohhh. I misspelled it?
> Pardon's all around!


You have created a monster.


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Anyone there? I'm struggling. Going to the senior thesis art show at my school tonight and I officially graduate in 23 days... I'm officially NOT coping well. Sorry for bringing anyone down...


 I'm here. Take it easy, don't panic and....GOOD LUCK.


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> What part is the hardest? You graduating to attending the art show? Do you have plans for graduation?


Both... All of it? I don't even know anymore, I mean I'm pretty sure I'm having a panic attack too but I don't even know. The art shows I've done before and gone alone, I mean it's anxiety inducing but never unbearable, but this show happens to include a certain someone I've had a crush on for over a year now never having a shot and the reality that we're both graduating and this is the end is setting in. Graduating is terrible because of that and the fact that I have to grow up and work full time... I have my job all lined up,.. But I'm just not ready to be an adult and it's killing me!


----------



## smarch

Gillian Moore said:


> I'm here. Take it easy, don't panic and....GOOD LUCK.


I'm kind of the definition of panic, my anxiety doesn't bode well when I get worked up...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Anyone there? I'm struggling. Going to the senior thesis art show at my school tonight and I officially graduate in 23 days... I'm officially NOT coping well. Sorry for bringing anyone down...


We're all here for you if you need us, old friends and new.
Graduation should be fun, but yeah, I see the fear of the future.
It's scary.
But life's good, responsibility is scary but fun.
I'm sure it will all work out for you.
You seem to be a good person.


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> What a crappy day!
> 
> I had a can of spray paint on my back seat (along with other items i needed for work today) and was driving to work. I was on the interstate doing 60mph when some lady, from a dead stop in a lane that was backed up with traffic, pulled right out in front of me. I had to lock up my brakes and put my truck sideways and go across 2 lanes of traffic and avoid a guard rail. Luckily for me I didn't hit anything. The unlucky part is that damn can of spray paint slide off my seat and hit one of the bolts on the underside on my drivers seat. The can got punctured and paint was going everywhere.
> 
> I quickly grabbed the can and put my thumb over the whole and rolled my window down. I the inside of my truck is covered in paint. Seats, dash, door panels EVERYTHING. There's a bunch down the side of my truck too.
> 
> I catch back up to that lady and still had the can in my hand. It took everything I had to not take my thumb back off and let it spray the rest of the can all over her expensive German sports car. I got her licenses plate number but my insurance said There's nothing they can do because she didn't hit me. Now I'm stuck trying to clean this crap off with all different kinds of chemicals.


What a nightmare!!!!!!!! That really sucks. Mannnnnnm 
That redfoot enclosure is going to be great though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> What a crappy day!
> 
> I had a can of spray paint on my back seat (along with other items i needed for work today) and was driving to work. I was on the interstate doing 60mph when some lady, from a dead stop in a lane that was backed up with traffic, pulled right out in front of me. I had to lock up my brakes and put my truck sideways and go across 2 lanes of traffic and avoid a guard rail. Luckily for me I didn't hit anything. The unlucky part is that damn can of spray paint slide off my seat and hit one of the bolts on the underside on my drivers seat. The can got punctured and paint was going everywhere.
> 
> I quickly grabbed the can and put my thumb over the whole and rolled my window down. I the inside of my truck is covered in paint. Seats, dash, door panels EVERYTHING. There's a bunch down the side of my truck too.
> 
> I catch back up to that lady and still had the can in my hand. It took everything I had to not take my thumb back off and let it spray the rest of the can all over her expensive German sports car. I got her licenses plate number but my insurance said There's nothing they can do because she didn't hit me. Now I'm stuck trying to clean this crap off with all different kinds of chemicals.


What an absolutely rotten thing to happen.
Some drivers are so inconsiderate.
Hope you get all the paint off.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> That's unusual. They should both go out


I have satellite TV and cable internet. 2 different companies. I can't stand a company called Bright house, so I cancelled our TV with them and went with Dish Network for TV. I have no choice for internet. They own the whole market here for internet.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

tortdad said:


> What a crappy day!
> 
> I had a can of spray paint on my back seat (along with other items i needed for work today) and was driving to work. I was on the interstate doing 60mph when some lady, from a dead stop in a lane that was backed up with traffic, pulled right out in front of me. I had to lock up my brakes and put my truck sideways and go across 2 lanes of traffic and avoid a guard rail. Luckily for me I didn't hit anything. The unlucky part is that damn can of spray paint slide off my seat and hit one of the bolts on the underside on my drivers seat. The can got punctured and paint was going everywhere.
> 
> I quickly grabbed the can and put my thumb over the whole and rolled my window down. I the inside of my truck is covered in paint. Seats, dash, door panels EVERYTHING. There's a bunch down the side of my truck too.
> 
> I catch back up to that lady and still had the can in my hand. It took everything I had to not take my thumb back off and let it spray the rest of the can all over her expensive German sports car. I got her licenses plate number but my insurance said There's nothing they can do because she didn't hit me. Now I'm stuck trying to clean this crap off with all different kinds of chemicals.


That is terrible. I am so sorry it happened and so happy you were able to avoid a terrible crash. I can't believe insurance wont do anything. I wonder if they would have covered it if you had hit her. That is crazy!! Glad your ok.


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> What a crappy day!
> 
> I had a can of spray paint on my back seat (along with other items i needed for work today) and was driving to work. I was on the interstate doing 60mph when some lady, from a dead stop in a lane that was backed up with traffic, pulled right out in front of me. I had to lock up my brakes and put my truck sideways and go across 2 lanes of traffic and avoid a guard rail. Luckily for me I didn't hit anything. The unlucky part is that damn can of spray paint slide off my seat and hit one of the bolts on the underside on my drivers seat. The can got punctured and paint was going everywhere.
> 
> I quickly grabbed the can and put my thumb over the whole and rolled my window down. I the inside of my truck is covered in paint. Seats, dash, door panels EVERYTHING. There's a bunch down the side of my truck too.
> 
> I catch back up to that lady and still had the can in my hand. It took everything I had to not take my thumb back off and let it spray the rest of the can all over her expensive German sports car. I got her licenses plate number but my insurance said There's nothing they can do because she didn't hit me. Now I'm stuck trying to clean this crap off with all different kinds of chemicals.


I hate to rub it in by being captain obvious. Don't you have a tool box on your truck ? That sucks *** . A cleaner called goofoff will clean the inside . you will have to have your truck buffed to get it off the outside . I would've put that can in her windshield .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I hate to rub it in by being captain obvious. Don't you have a tool box on your truck ? That sucks *** . A cleaner called goofoff will clean the inside . you will have to have your truck buffed to get it off the outside . I would've put that can in her windshield .


Evening Mike,
I genuinely love your ability to call a spade a spade.
I like to call a spade a long handled, flat bladed, garden digging implement myself.


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> What a crappy day!
> 
> I had a can of spray paint on my back seat (along with other items i needed for work today) and was driving to work. I was on the interstate doing 60mph when some lady, from a dead stop in a lane that was backed up with traffic, pulled right out in front of me. I had to lock up my brakes and put my truck sideways and go across 2 lanes of traffic and avoid a guard rail. Luckily for me I didn't hit anything. The unlucky part is that damn can of spray paint slide off my seat and hit one of the bolts on the underside on my drivers seat. The can got punctured and paint was going everywhere.
> 
> I quickly grabbed the can and put my thumb over the whole and rolled my window down. I the inside of my truck is covered in paint. Seats, dash, door panels EVERYTHING. There's a bunch down the side of my truck too.
> 
> I catch back up to that lady and still had the can in my hand. It took everything I had to not take my thumb back off and let it spray the rest of the can all over her expensive German sports car. I got her licenses plate number but my insurance said There's nothing they can do because she didn't hit me. Now I'm stuck trying to clean this crap off with all different kinds of chemicals.



That really sucks!!! I'm sure there are a few choice words you wanted to type up but couldn't! Good luck getting it cleaned up! What have you used and is it working? Man, I really feel for you!!


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> View attachment 127175
> 
> 
> Sneak peak at daddies next project. This is the base to my new garage Redfoot enclosure. It's 12' long and 4' wide. They will be living outside soon so this will be just for winters and bad rain days.



What a great start !! Please keep us updated or put it in the enclosure section as you work on it!


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening Mike,
> I genuinely love your ability to call a spade a spade.
> I like to call a spade a long handled, flat bladed, garden digging implement myself.


I'm sorry I'm a smartass . I really tried to help . First I'm sour, then I'm sweet . haha


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> What a great start !! Please keep us updated or put it in the enclosure section as you work on it!


Are you still mad at me ?


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> Are you still mad at me ?


 how did you get everyone to be mad at you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all


Good evening to you, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I'm sorry I'm a smartass . I really tried to help . First I'm sour, then I'm sweet . haha


No, don't take it the wrong way.
My remark was meant as a compliment, my friend.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening to you, too.


Hi there


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there


Good day?


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> how did you get everyone to be mad at you?


It's just a natural talent of his!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

@Yvonne G 

What is this?? Are this edible for Torts??


----------



## Killerrookie

Moozillion said:


> It's just a natural talent of his!!!!


Haha yea!!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

mike taylor said:


> I'm sorry I'm a smartass . I really tried to help . First I'm sour, then I'm sweet . haha


It takes a lot to upset me bro . As of yet only one time have I gotten upset here .


----------



## mike taylor

Moozillion said:


> It's just a natural talent of his!!!!


Sure is ! It just comes out wrong . In my head I think it's funny ,but I guess some people don't . I try to make people laugh all the time . Helps keep a smile on my face .


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> View attachment 127175
> 
> 
> Sneak peak at daddies next project. This is the base to my new garage Redfoot enclosure. It's 12' long and 4' wide. They will be living outside soon so this will be just for winters and bad rain days.



Wow...really nice! This means you're going to have to clean up the garage.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

bouaboua said:


> @Yvonne G
> 
> What is this?? Are this edible for Torts??
> 
> View attachment 127177
> View attachment 127178
> View attachment 127179
> View attachment 127180


I have tried but cant figure it out. The closest I got was Lilly of the Valley, but I don't think that is it. I hope Yvonne can figure it out.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> @Yvonne G
> 
> What is this?? Are this edible for Torts??
> 
> View attachment 127177
> View attachment 127178
> View attachment 127179
> View attachment 127180



Sorry, Steven. I've not seen that before. Let's see if @Iochroma knows what it is


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Sure is ! It just comes out wrong . In my head I think it's funny ,but I guess some people don't . I try to make people laugh all the time . Helps keep a smile on my face .



This is the trouble with Maggie's sense of humor too. She and I think she's hilarious, but it almost always falls flat here.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Are you still mad at me ?



No, my one feeling was hurt but I'm over it. How was your day?


----------



## Yvonne G

What is shockwave, and why does mine keep failing?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> What is shockwave, and why does mine keep failing?



A: Shockwave Player is the web standard for powerful multimedia playback. The Shockwave Player allows you to view interactive web content like games, business presentations, entertainment, and advertisements from your web browser. The Shockwave Player displays web content created with Adobe Director.


----------



## Killerrookie

Oh my, I think I'm coming down with a sickness. My throat seems to be tighten up and it's hard to swallow. My nose is runny and I have a huge headache.  this is not the time to be sick!!! I was so happy to order some Mazuri today and now I feel like garbage!!!


----------



## Momof4

Have some hot tea, lemon and honey.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> This is the trouble with Maggie's sense of humor too. She and I think she's hilarious, but it almost always falls flat here.


I think Maggie is as funny as all get out. But most of my come backs will get me kicked off or a divorce .Haha My son looks at the forum .


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> No, my one feeling was hurt but I'm over it. How was your day?


Sorry , My day was way better than tortdads . If that happened to my truck I would've crashed into her for sure .


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> A: Shockwave Player is the web standard for powerful multimedia playback. The Shockwave Player allows you to view interactive web content like games, business presentations, entertainment, and advertisements from your web browser. The Shockwave Player displays web content created with Adobe Director.



So why do I keep getting a yellow bar across the top of my screen telling me shockwave has failed? Everything freezes until I click the stop button.


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> Oh my, I think I'm coming down with a sickness. My throat seems to be tighten up and it's hard to swallow. My nose is runny and I have a huge headache.  this is not the time to be sick!!! I was so happy to order some Mazuri today and now I feel like garbage!!!




please, PLEASE, *PLEASE!!!!!* Do not sneeze at the screen ... and cover your mouth! I haven't been sick for a very long time and I intend to keep it that way.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> So why do I keep getting a yellow bar across the top of my screen telling me shockwave has failed? Everything freezes until I click the stop button.


I have no idea ! Haha


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> please, PLEASE, *PLEASE!!!!!* Do not sneeze at the screen and cover your mouth! I haven't been sick for a very long time and I intend to keep it that way.


Haha, Yes ma'am!!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

No boogers on the screen !


----------



## mike taylor

Or snot rockets ! You'll think is funny,but it's snot .


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry, Steven. I've not seen that before. Let's see if @Iochroma knows what it is


Thank you Yvonne. Is that close to that "thing" you gave us when we come to you the first time?? 

That "Thing" are growing very well in my side of my yard and we feed them to our torts all the time. Same family? maybe?

Let see what @Iochroma can tell us. Thanks again.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey ,nobody wants to yap or what !


----------



## mike taylor

I guess not Mike.


----------



## mike taylor

The forum is slow .


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah ,Kevin is washing his truck. Ken is sleeping .


----------



## mike taylor

Where's Nick ?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> We have rain in the forecast today and I'm picking up my husband after his two week China trip! Woo hoo!



Have a great time!


----------



## mike taylor

I have no idea Mike . He's in his new back yard building tortoise enclosures maybe ???????????


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I never did see your response to the split rim theory. Was that it? Split rim?



Nope


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Have a great time!



Already did!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Already did!



So that is why there is such a bright light glowing in the sky.


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Mike!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 127167
> 
> View attachment 127166
> 
> You helped me name him!  Thanks! How's Elmo doing?


Hm!





Well, it's still a great name 
Very good, thank you! He was very happy with the weather last week, he spent a lot of time outside.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You have created a monster.


I'm sorry


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We're all here for you if you need us, old friends and new.
> Graduation should be fun, but yeah, I see the fear of the future.
> It's scary.
> But life's good, responsibility is scary but fun.
> I'm sure it will all work out for you.
> You seem to be a good person.


Thank you. <3
I don't really have words right now, I guess I'm just really feeling down. The feelings of benign so depressed come and go, today it decided to settle right in. I was even having a good day...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Anyone there? I'm struggling. Going to the senior thesis art show at my school tonight and I officially graduate in 23 days... I'm officially NOT coping well. Sorry for bringing anyone down...


Good luck. It's awesome you're so close.
Deep breaths


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Donna/Turbo said:


> Oh I get it. I didn't know what the picture of Elmo was for!!



Well, originally, it was actually this-


-but... I guess eventually Elmo became the 'thing'.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Thank you Yvonne. Is that close to that "thing" you gave us when we come to you the first time??
> 
> That "Thing" are growing very well in my side of my yard and we feed them to our torts all the time. Same family? maybe?
> 
> Let see what @Iochroma can tell us. Thanks again.


Hi buoa! Good flight? I'm glad you made it safely!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Where's Nick ?


I miss him in the evening.
NICK! You were fun to talk to!
Do you know when he's moving?


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Or snot rockets ! You'll think is funny,but it's snot .



You better snot mention that again


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Hi Mike!


Now he's gone.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Well, then... in puns...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> You better snot mention that again


Hey. Nice project. You always seem so busy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Oh my, I think I'm coming down with a sickness. My throat seems to be tighten up and it's hard to swallow. My nose is runny and I have a huge headache.  this is not the time to be sick!!! I was so happy to order some Mazuri today and now I feel like garbage!!!


Hope you recover soon, my friend.
I still feel terrible.
No fun is it.
I wonder if you caught it from me over the net. 
Anyone else got it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Ookie, you're sick? Get better! Drink a lot of fluids. Go to bed early tonight.

...I wouldn't count on mike not still using you to scoop tortoise poop 
Feel better. Use vix.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you recover soon, my friend.
> I still feel terrible.
> No fun is it.
> I wonder if you caught it from me over the net.
> Anyone else got it.


I just over a cold. Maybe I gave it to you guys


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I just over a cold. Maybe I gave it to you guys


Just knew were responsible.
I hope you feel terribly guilty.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you recover soon, my friend.
> I still feel terrible.
> No fun is it.
> I wonder if you caught it from me over the net.
> Anyone else got it.


Yea thanks For getting me SICK!!!!!! Haha kidding  . But yea it's getting worse, so now I'm just laying in bed drinking lots of water to help with my throat.


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> What a crappy day!
> 
> I had a can of spray paint on my back seat (along with other items i needed for work today) and was driving to work. I was on the interstate doing 60mph when some lady, from a dead stop in a lane that was backed up with traffic, pulled right out in front of me. I had to lock up my brakes and put my truck sideways and go across 2 lanes of traffic and avoid a guard rail. Luckily for me I didn't hit anything. The unlucky part is that damn can of spray paint slide off my seat and hit one of the bolts on the underside on my drivers seat. The can got punctured and paint was going everywhere.
> 
> I quickly grabbed the can and put my thumb over the whole and rolled my window down. I the inside of my truck is covered in paint. Seats, dash, door panels EVERYTHING. There's a bunch down the side of my truck too.
> 
> I catch back up to that lady and still had the can in my hand. It took everything I had to not take my thumb back off and let it spray the rest of the can all over her expensive German sports car. I got her licenses plate number but my insurance said There's nothing they can do because she didn't hit me. Now I'm stuck trying to clean this crap off with all different kinds of chemicals.



I'm procrastinating but I'm seriously thinking about getting a dash cam for this reason. Because if you had hit her, the onus would have been on you to prove that it wasn't your fault.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just knew were responsible.
> I hope you feel terribly guilty.


Yeah.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, then... in puns...
> View attachment 127191



Never trust a banana, homewreckers


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> You better snot mention that again


Would you be willing to try bleach? It'll eat the paint on the outside. I'm sorry


----------



## mike taylor

So how did the paint removal go Kevin?


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> What a crappy day!
> 
> I had a can of spray paint on my back seat (along with other items i needed for work today) and was driving to work. I was on the interstate doing 60mph when some lady, from a dead stop in a lane that was backed up with traffic, pulled right out in front of me. I had to lock up my brakes and put my truck sideways and go across 2 lanes of traffic and avoid a guard rail. Luckily for me I didn't hit anything. The unlucky part is that damn can of spray paint slide off my seat and hit one of the bolts on the underside on my drivers seat. The can got punctured and paint was going everywhere.
> 
> I quickly grabbed the can and put my thumb over the whole and rolled my window down. I the inside of my truck is covered in paint. Seats, dash, door panels EVERYTHING. There's a bunch down the side of my truck too.
> 
> I catch back up to that lady and still had the can in my hand. It took everything I had to not take my thumb back off and let it spray the rest of the can all over her expensive German sports car. I got her licenses plate number but my insurance said There's nothing they can do because she didn't hit me. Now I'm stuck trying to clean this crap off with all different kinds of chemicals.



Also, this is a work truck, right? Take it somewhere to get it cleaned.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> So how did the paint removal go Kevin?



Pretty good on the exterior, think I got bout 95% of it. A void buffing should help a lot. The inside is still a disaster. I've tried goo gone, wd-40, care cleaners, house cleaners, paint thinner and mineral spirits. I got some of it up and also melted the plastics a bit. I don't think I'll ever get it all out of the inside. I'm pretty losses off about it too.


----------



## mike taylor

Did you guys see the thread about user deercorps or what ever they are calling themselves ? This if its true is some low down dirty $**+!


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> Also, this is a work truck, right? Take it somewhere to get it cleaned.


It's my personal truck that I use for work. We don't have company trucks so our boss gives us a monthly allowance for using our own.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey,mods where are you ?


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> It's my personal truck that I use for work. We don't have company trucks so our boss gives us a monthly allowance for using our own.


Shooooottt!!! You need help over there partner scrubbing off the paint?


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Shooooottt!!! You need help over there partner scrubbing off the paint?


 Yeah. Bring your tort and your germs. You can cough all over it and maybe melt the pain off.


----------



## mike taylor

Man, I was almost convinced to send them one of my females . Sure am happy I didn't . Some people need to be hit in the head with a hammer !


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> Yeah. Bring your tort and your germs. You can cough all over it and maybe melt the pain off.


You need a hug too?


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> Man, I was almost convinced to send them one of my females . Sure am happy I didn't . Some people need to be hit in the head with a hammer !


More like hit with a golf club hehe


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> You need a hug too?


Yes


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> Yes


Haha this reminds me of the time we bought the new 2013 Ford f159 and we were shooting off the tailgate. When the first shot went off all the paint flew straight off like styrofoam  . My dad was pissed and I was in the back ground laughing my a** off and later that night got my butt beat


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> It's my personal truck that I use for work. We don't have company trucks so our boss gives us a monthly allowance for using our own.



Same difference. It's being used for work, someone should be writing off at least some of the expenses related to it. It's easier to just pay someone else to do it.


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Pretty good on the exterior, think I got bout 95% of it. A void buffing should help a lot. The inside is still a disaster. I've tried goo gone, wd-40, care cleaners, house cleaners, paint thinner and mineral spirits. I got some of it up and also melted the plastics a bit. I don't think I'll ever get it all out of the inside. I'm pretty losses off about it too.


So what color paint was it ? Isn't your truck black on the inside ? A buddy used spray paint and a brush to dye car Interiors . He had a detail shop . A lady dropped a bottle of bleach and messed up her interior . He used black spray paint and brushed it in to fix it. But I don't know where he is know to ask how you can remove it .


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Yes


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I prefer the state of insobriety.


Oh Adam, you always kill me!! Laughing so hard!


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Saw this on one of my lovely app feeds and thought of my tort/turt peeps.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

And this one is for you Adam!! ;-P


Just because I assume you'd be rolling those eyes! Haha!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Thanks, ma'am.
That looks suspiciously like cheese and chocolate.
Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyy!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> So what color paint was it ? Isn't your truck black on the inside ? A buddy used spray paint and a brush to dye car Interiors . He had a detail shop . A lady dropped a bottle of bleach and messed up her interior . He used black spray paint and brushed it in to fix it. But I don't know where he is know to ask how you can remove it .



Grey paint. Black truck!

And FYI. My tool box was plumb full which is why the box of stuff I needed for today was on my back seat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Man, I was almost convinced to send them one of my females . Sure am happy I didn't . Some people need to be hit in the head with a hammer !


Realizing that some people are this low, only makes me realize how precious the good guys like you lot are.
People try to scam people like us because we're nice.
Be proud to be nice Pretend Chat people.


----------



## mike taylor

That sucks ! I'll bet a good detail shop could fix it . They may not get all of it ,but I would think they could do something .


----------



## mike taylor

Hey Nick quit hiding and get your butt out here!


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Grey paint. Black truck!
> 
> And FYI. My tool box was plumb full which is why the box of stuff I needed for today was on my back seat.


I didn't remember if you had one or not . I thought you did have a box on your truck . That was a one in a million chance the can hit a screw . I would've lost it . I can try and help clean it out . But the detail shop would be the way to go.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> That sucks ! I'll bet a good detail shop could fix it . They may not get all of it ,but I would think they could do something .



I'm going to scrub on it more tomorrow then let a detail guy have at it


----------



## Maggie Cummings

smarch said:


> Both... All of it? I don't even know anymore, I mean I'm pretty sure I'm having a panic attack too but I don't even know. The art shows I've done before and gone alone, I mean it's anxiety inducing but never unbearable, but this show happens to include a certain someone I've had a crush on for over a year now never having a shot and the reality that we're both graduating and this is the end is setting in. Graduating is terrible because of that and the fact that I have to grow up and work full time... I have my job all lined up,.. But I'm just not ready to be an adult and it's killing me!


Don't worry about it sweetie, I'm almost 70 and I'm not ready to be an adult either...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Hey Nick quit hiding and get your butt out here!


hey


----------



## mike taylor

What's up Nick you ? You are totally down in the dumps .


----------



## mike taylor

What's up Maggie you cougar you !


----------



## Killerrookie

maggie3fan said:


> Don't worry about it sweetie, I'm almost 70 and I'm not ready to be an adult either...


I missed you Maggie!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Where did you guys go ?


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Thank you Yvonne. Is that close to that "thing" you gave us when we come to you the first time??
> 
> That "Thing" are growing very well in my side of my yard and we feed them to our torts all the time. Same family? maybe?
> 
> Let see what @Iochroma can tell us. Thanks again.



I'm sorry, Steven, but this old brain can't remember what "thing" I gave you. Was it wandering jew?


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Man, I was almost convinced to send them one of my females . Sure am happy I didn't . Some people need to be hit in the head with a hammer !



This old memory isn't the best, but I'm remembering that when I first read about someone wanting a tortoise because theirs was stolen, it was the husband wanting one for his wife. But in the thread we removed just now, deercorpse was talking like she was the one with cancer, or that she was the wife??????


----------



## Yvonne G

I was here, but now I'm gone too.


----------



## mike taylor

You are right . It started with the husband then the wife took over . But I think the wife and the husband is one in the same .


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Man, I was almost convinced to send them one of my females . Sure am happy I didn't . Some people need to be hit in the head with a hammer !


What did I miss?


----------



## Heather H

heck I almost sent deercorpse money. What did they do?


----------



## mike taylor

That *** deercorpse was scamming us . He said his wife's red foot got stolen . She had cancer and didn't have any money to buy one for her . Total *** clown !


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I'm sorry, Steven, but this old brain can't remember what "thing" I gave you. Was it wandering jew?


Maybe. You pull it from side of the building that are not in use, And it grow like crazy. I may ask my wife to take a photo of it tomorrow.


----------



## Killerrookie

Alright my sickness is kicking my booty, I'm heading to bed so goodnight everyone and try not to get scammed!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Hope you fill better tomorrow youngster .


----------



## mike taylor

Chat sucks without you Newt ! I fill the need to pick on you .


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> You are right . It started with the husband then the wife took over . But I think the wife and the husband is one in the same .


It is so obvious in hindsight. I was suspicious but just thought it was me, because I'm not the most social person and I don't trust people. Situations like this reminds me why. I know there are good people in this world but sometimes they're hard to see behind all the idiots. I had a magnet wants that read "the more people I know the more I like my dog".


----------



## Heather H

I'm too trusting. How did you guys find out they were frauds? Liars? .........?


----------



## Heather H

my son and baby Rose. He has decided that he does not want to know the DNA results. In the next couple of weeks they are having her last name changed. And his name added as her father on birth certificate.


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> Alright my sickness is kicking my booty, I'm heading to bed so goodnight everyone and try not to get scammed!!!


Feel better. Try to drink liquids. Don't push water. You need teas and juices.


----------



## puffy137

Heather H said:


> I'm too trusting. How did you guys find out they were frauds? Liars? .........?


It is better to suffer wrong than to do it , and happier to be sometimes cheated than not to trust. Dr Johnson.


----------



## puffy137

Heather H said:


> View attachment 127211
> my son and baby Rose. He has decided that he does not want to know the DNA results. In the next couple of weeks they are having her last name changed. And his name added as her father on birth certificate.


They are both sooo beautiful . Good luck for the future .


----------



## Heather H

puffy137 said:


> They are both sooo beautiful . Good luck for the future .


Thank you. I have a better picture on my phone but it's dead.


----------



## Heather H

Ok I need sleep. My life is so much busier  @ I'm not complaining.


----------



## Heather H

better picture


----------



## Abdulla6169

Heather H said:


> View attachment 127213
> better picture


Awww. They're so sweet! Good luck with everything.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good morning guys. How are you? 
.
.
.
Here's a volcano in Chile:


_Photo via the guardian_
"Calbuco had another spectacular outburst early on Thursday with lightning crackling through a dark sky turned reddish orange by the explosion." 

These things seem incredible (and deadly). I still can't comprehend how the earth can spew such chaos and destruction sometimes....


----------



## tortdad

Heather H said:


> View attachment 127211
> my son and baby Rose. He has decided that he does not want to know the DNA results. In the next couple of weeks they are having her last name changed. And his name added as her father on birth certificate.


Raising someone else's child is fine and dandy but the DNA needs to be determined because if he's not the bio dad the other dude has rights AND obligations to pay support. If she changes the name to yours sons and they break up a year from now he's the one who will have to pay support. Get the test to cover your sons best interest and good for him if he wants to step up and raise it even if it's not his. My 16 year old daughter and 13 year old son are not my biological children but but I raise them then same as mine.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning Noel!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Afternoon for me on this schedule. I'm preparing to eat my lunch.


----------



## mike taylor

Well eat my friend . Good morning !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Roast beef and sharp cheddar sandwich with chips. Just a little over 3-1/2 hours to go till my weekend starts.


----------



## mike taylor

Already getting weekends off nice .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But my week starts Sunday night at 11:00.


----------



## mike taylor

You get a weekend at least part of one . haha


----------



## Moozillion

Heather H said:


> View attachment 127213
> better picture


OMG!!! SO SWEET!!!!


----------



## smarch

maggie3fan said:


> Don't worry about it sweetie, I'm almost 70 and I'm not ready to be an adult either...


I just don't handle change well so that is a lot of my problem. I'll always be young at heart but the idea of so much responsibility is stressful


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> I just don't handle change well so that is a lot of my problem. I'll always be young at heart but the idea of so much responsibility is stressful


Welcome to being a responsible adult now  don't worry, it's not as scary as it seems.


----------



## Killerrookie

Morning everyone.... my throat feels like it's all closing in and tightening up. I can't breath out my nose so when I breath put my mouth I make this horrible ugh sound and it's just sounds like a donkey.


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Morning everyone.... my throat feels like it's all closing in and tightening up. I can't breath out my nose so when I breath put my mouth I make this horrible ugh sound and it's just sounds like a donkey.


I hope you feel better soon buddy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> It is better to suffer wrong than to do it , and happier to be sometimes cheated than not to trust. Dr Johnson.


And the conclusion to this saying....
' And if one is wronged or cheated, be sure to kick the ****** in the ********.' Dr Tidgy's Dad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Roast beef and sharp cheddar sandwich with chips. Just a little over 3-1/2 hours to go till my weekend starts.


Cheese reference!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheese reference!!!!!!!!!


You and your cheese man


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I'm procrastinating but I'm seriously thinking about getting a dash cam for this reason. Because if you had hit her, the onus would have been on you to prove that it wasn't your fault.



Especially with so many places no longer having their officers lay blame. Awhile back Jeff had a lady run into the side of his truck. Lost him his "Million mile safe driving" award with only like 2,000 miles to go.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Did you guys see the thread about user deercorps or what ever they are calling themselves ? This if its true is some low down dirty $**+!



Yes it is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> I'm too trusting. How did you guys find out they were frauds? Liars? .........?


The guy began his posts as a husband with a very sick wife, sob stories and supported by member 'rebmassor', who is actually also the same person.
Eventually, the wonderful Allegra promised to send a free redfoot to replace the one allegedly stolen from deercorpse's cancer ridden wife at which point the grateful wife took over the replies. Luckily, due to cold weather, the tort wasn't posted. Deercorpse actually helped Zeropilot find a couple of torts, which helped people trust him/ her.
Some members noticed the similarities in writing styles and became suspicious, then it was discovered that these accounts were being used on other forums, with other accounts to try the same scams to get free tortoises including sulcatas. It appears that member Box76 on this forum is also the same person pretending to be the turtle police in order to frighten people into handing over their turtles. They all share the same IP. Someone from another forum put all the fake accounts together and warned some of our members.
So it's all just one guy, being rather nasty, but no real harm done in the end.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> You and your cheese man
> View attachment 127223


I have just fainted in pure ecstasy.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Roast beef and sharp cheddar sandwich with chips. Just a little over 3-1/2 hours to go till my weekend starts.



That sounds delicious.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Greetings people, finally feeling a little better today, I think my disease has managed to transfer to Austin.
Poor chap.
Hoping everyone has a great day.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Greetings people, finally feeling a little better today, I think my disease has managed to transfer to Austin.
> Poor chap.
> Hoping everyone has a great day.


:/ Thanks for the disease!!!


----------



## Jacqui

We have a lot of folks come in here as scammers in many ways. From those who pretend to be something they are not and friendly with everybody to the scanner types going for free animals and/or money.


----------



## Killerrookie

I think deercorpse or whatever his dumb name is gave me the disease actually!! It is just sickening to see what people go to just for a tortoise or anything period.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> :/ Thanks for the disease!!!


Pleasure.
I'm a very generous guy.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pleasure.
> I'm a very generous guy.


Haha yea you can be sometimes. Bwhahahaha!! I'm kidding you are very nice guy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> We have a lot of folks come in here as scammers in many ways. From those who pretend to be something they are not and friendly with everybody to the scanner types going for free animals and/or money.


I've seen a few, but do any actually get away with it?
The one's I've seen have been sniffed out before harm has been done.
Also wifey has a slight sniffle, could you send us some cheese?
Please.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've seen a few, but do any actually get away with it?
> The one's I've seen have been sniffed out before harm has been done.
> Also wifey has a slight sniffle, could you send us some cheese?
> Please.


Here's a moon made of cheese. Caught it with my whip  ENJOY!


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've seen a few, but do any actually get away with it?
> The one's I've seen have been sniffed out before harm has been done.
> Also wifey has a slight sniffle, could you send us some cheese?
> Please.



The friendly types tend to. Most who have been drawn in by them refuse to ever believe the truth about them.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Here's a moon made of cheese. Caught it with my whip  ENJOY!
> View attachment 127225



It is a well aged cheese, isn't it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Here's a moon made of cheese. Caught it with my whip  ENJOY!
> View attachment 127225


I want to go to the moon!
But it's a bit expensive, even for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> The friendly types tend to. Most who have been drawn in by them refuse to ever believe the truth about them.


I know It's Josh's call, but do they get barred?
Or are they still lurking about?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hoping everyone has a great day.[/QUOTE]


AbdullaAli said:


> Here's a moon made of cheese. Caught it with my whip  ENJOY!
> View attachment 127225


Is that a background?? I love it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> It is a well aged cheese, isn't it.


4.5 billion years old.
A bit rank even for me, I expect.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi everyone. Today I have to do a bit of outside work... besides pulling up some unid'd weeds, I keep finding racoon poop every where!  Stinkers.
Everyone's weather nice and sunny?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi everyone. Today I have to do a bit of outside work... besides pulling up some unid'd weeds, I keep finding racoon poop every where!  Stinkers.
> Everyone's weather nice and sunny?
> View attachment 127226


Yep.


----------



## Heather H

tortdad said:


> Raising someone else's child is fine and dandy but the DNA needs to be determined because if he's not the bio dad the other dude has rights AND obligations to pay support. If she changes the name to yours sons and they break up a year from now he's the one who will have to pay support. Get the test to cover your sons best interest and good for him if he wants to step up and raise it even if it's not his. My 16 year old daughter and 13 year old son are not my biological children but but I raise them then same as mine.


Rests for DNA test should be in any day. The other dude is running from the law. Has never seen the baby and will not take a DNA test. He was abusive to the babies mother. The baby needs a stable environment.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I want to go to the moon!
> But it's a bit expensive, even for me.


If I go drill an oil field or two I might afford it ... 
.
.
.
To the Moon!!!


----------



## Heather H

Killerrookie said:


> Morning everyone.... my throat feels like it's all closing in and tightening up. I can't breath out my nose so when I breath put my mouth I make this horrible ugh sound and it's just sounds like a donkey.


Hot shower, Vicks vapor rub, hot coffee, these will help open you up. Feel better. Oh one cup of hot coffee. Then back to tea and juice.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The guy began his posts as a husband with a very sick wife, sob stories and supported by member 'rebmassor', who is actually also the same person.
> Eventually, the wonderful Allegra promised to send a free redfoot to replace the one allegedly stolen from deercorpse's cancer ridden wife at which point the grateful wife took over the replies. Luckily, due to cold weather, the tort wasn't posted. Deercorpse actually helped Zeropilot find a couple of torts, which helped people trust him/ her.
> Some members noticed the similarities in writing styles and became suspicious, then it was discovered that these accounts were being used on other forums, with other accounts to try the same scams to get free tortoises including sulcatas. It appears that member Box76 on this forum is also the same person pretending to be the turtle police in order to frighten people into handing over their turtles. They all share the same IP. Someone from another forum put all the fake accounts together and warned some of our members.
> So it's all just one guy, being rather nasty, but no real harm done in the end.


 WOW!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> Morning everyone.... my throat feels like it's all closing in and tightening up. I can't breath out my nose so when I breath put my mouth I make this horrible ugh sound and it's just sounds like a donkey.


That sounds worrisome... Maybe you should see a doctor?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Rests for DNA test should be in any day. The other dude is running from the law. Has never seen the baby and will not take a DNA test. He was abusive to the babies mother. The baby needs a stable environment.


What a charmer!
i don't know American law, but i think you're doing the right thing.
A stable environment is essential for a baby.
Even childless me knows that.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Especially with so many places no longer having their officers lay blame. Awhile back Jeff had a lady run into the side of his truck. Lost him his "Million mile safe driving" award with only like 2,000 miles to go.


That really sucks. My best friends dad was a long hauler and had the company record of something tremendous like 8 million miles and some lady hit him in the rain a month before retirement with like 3 thousand miles short of hitting a massive bonus from the company for retiring with an accident free carrier. The only reason he didn't retire a year earlier is because they told him I'd get got to some certain mileage accident free he got like a 10 or 20 thousand dollar bonus. They still gave him some but not the entire amount. This was back in the mid 90's.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The guy began his posts as a husband with a very sick wife, sob stories and supported by member 'rebmassor', who is actually also the same person.
> Eventually, the wonderful Allegra promised to send a free redfoot to replace the one allegedly stolen from deercorpse's cancer ridden wife at which point the grateful wife took over the replies. Luckily, due to cold weather, the tort wasn't posted. Deercorpse actually helped Zeropilot find a couple of torts, which helped people trust him/ her.
> Some members noticed the similarities in writing styles and became suspicious, then it was discovered that these accounts were being used on other forums, with other accounts to try the same scams to get free tortoises including sulcatas. It appears that member Box76 on this forum is also the same person pretending to be the turtle police in order to frighten people into handing over their turtles. They all share the same IP. Someone from another forum put all the fake accounts together and warned some of our members.
> So it's all just one guy, being rather nasty, but no real harm done in the end.


What an a$$


----------



## Heather H

I hate when I'm in bed. All cozy from good dreams but I have to get up. And my room is cold.


----------



## tortdad

Heather H said:


> Rests for DNA test should be in any day. The other dude is running from the law. Has never seen the baby and will not take a DNA test. He was abusive to the babies mother. The baby needs a stable environment.


So provide that environment but at the same time have the paper that states it is or isn't your sons baby. If even you keep it locked up in a safe and never open it. All I'm saying is don't go changing the birth certificate if you don't have the paper to back it up. My buddy let his ex out his name on the paperwork, even though he knew it wasn't his. She left him latter and has to pay child support even though the DNA test said it wasn't his. He eventually got that order overturned but not after 3 years of payments, which he didn't even get back.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

smarch said:


> I just don't handle change well so that is a lot of my problem. I'll always be young at heart but the idea of so much responsibility is stressful



It's actually just life. Living day to day. Remember, you only have what's happening right here right now. Stop worry about the future so much, it ain't here yet. Just do the next indicated thing, and stop stressing out so much about the future..... Worry about graduation, period. You aren't in the future, stop projecting. I'm not very adult, it doesn't hurt anything. You are fine!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> What an a$$


A neat summation.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> I hate when I'm in bed. All cozy from good dreams but I have to get up. And my room is cold.


Yes, i remember that.
But now my room is never cold.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> So provide that environment but at the same time have the paper that states it is or isn't your sons baby. If even you keep it locked up in a safe and never open it. All I'm saying is don't go changing the birth certificate if you don't have the paper to back it up. My buddy let his ex out his name on the paperwork, even though he knew it wasn't his. She left him latter and has to pay child support even though the DNA test said it wasn't his. He eventually got that order overturned but not after 3 years of payments, which he didn't even get back.



My son has to pay child support on 2 children that aren't even his. His wife was a cocaine addict and whored around so my grandson was born cocaine addicted and suffering from fetal alcohol syndrome. Next was my Chinese granddaughter, when my son came home his wife had delivered the baby, placenta and cord still inside her, baby between her legs, a cocaine pipe in one hand and lighter in the other. It's obvious my next grandson is Mexican. So here's 2 kids born from other fathers and when my son divorced her he still had to pay child support. Even tho the San Francisco DA had blood tests to PROVE those weren't his kids. But they were born during his marriage. He moved to Oregon, Calif found him and took more then half his salary. He couldn't really live that way with his boss and the people he worked with buying groceries for him. It was horrid. They ended up getting over $150,000. For somebody else's kids.
All 3 kids were born cocaine addicted and suffering from fetal alcohol syndrome. 2 are fine today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> My son has to pay child support on 2 children that aren't even his. His wife was a cocaine addict and whored around so my grandson was born cocaine addicted and suffering from fetal alcohol syndrome. Next was my Chinese granddaughter, when my son came home his wife had delivered the baby, placenta and cord still inside her, baby between her legs, a cocaine pipe in one hand and lighter in the other. It's obvious my next grandson is Mexican. So here's 2 kids born from other fathers and when my son divorced her he still had to pay child support. Even tho the San Francisco DA had blood tests to PROVE those weren't his kids. But they were born during his marriage. He moved to Oregon, Calif found him and took more then half his salary. He couldn't really live that way with his boss and the people he worked with buying groceries for him. It was horrid. They ended up getting over $150,000. For somebody else's kids.
> All 3 kids were born cocaine addicted and suffering from fetal alcohol syndrome. 2 are fine today.


The law is very hard to understand sometimes.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Maybe. You pull it from side of the building that are not in use, And it grow like crazy. I may ask my wife to take a photo of it tomorrow.



Ok, that was wandering jew. I also have a red variety that I'll give you a piece of next time you visit here.


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> It is so obvious in hindsight. I was suspicious but just thought it was me, because I'm not the most social person and I don't trust people. Situations like this reminds me why. I know there are good people in this world but sometimes they're hard to see behind all the idiots. I had a magnet wants that read "the more people I know the more I like my dog".



My problem is that I don't follow a thread once I've responded to it. So I read the beginning written by a man whose wife had cancer, then the end where the wife, same username, posted. I was very confused.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all


 Hello eeryone at tort  forum.


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> Morning everyone.... my throat feels like it's all closing in and tightening up. I can't breath out my nose so when I breath put my mouth I make this horrible ugh sound and it's just sounds like a donkey.



Oh you big baby. Tough it up. Most mother's in your same situation would still have to be up at the crack of dawn, making breakfast for and taking care of the kids. It's just a little cold. Take a pill and quit complaining.  (the smiley face makes it all better!)


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO.! ! ! !

I have a conference call at 11:00PM here, then I need to go to bed. Just hope the call will bot be too long.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The guy began his posts as a husband with a very sick wife, sob stories and supported by member 'rebmassor', who is actually also the same person.
> Eventually, the wonderful Allegra promised to send a free redfoot to replace the one allegedly stolen from deercorpse's cancer ridden wife at which point the grateful wife took over the replies. Luckily, due to cold weather, the tort wasn't posted. Deercorpse actually helped Zeropilot find a couple of torts, which helped people trust him/ her.
> Some members noticed the similarities in writing styles and became suspicious, then it was discovered that these accounts were being used on other forums, with other accounts to try the same scams to get free tortoises including sulcatas. It appears that member Box76 on this forum is also the same person pretending to be the turtle police in order to frighten people into handing over their turtles. They all share the same IP. Someone from another forum put all the fake accounts together and warned some of our members.
> So it's all just one guy, being rather nasty, but no real harm done in the end.




...and scene~


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The guy began his posts as a husband with a very sick wife, sob stories and supported by member 'rebmassor', who is actually also the same person.
> Eventually, the wonderful Allegra promised to send a free redfoot to replace the one allegedly stolen from deercorpse's cancer ridden wife at which point the grateful wife took over the replies. Luckily, due to cold weather, the tort wasn't posted. Deercorpse actually helped Zeropilot find a couple of torts, which helped people trust him/ her.
> Some members noticed the similarities in writing styles and became suspicious, then it was discovered that these accounts were being used on other forums, with other accounts to try the same scams to get free tortoises including sulcatas. It appears that member Box76 on this forum is also the same person pretending to be the turtle police in order to frighten people into handing over their turtles. They all share the same IP. Someone from another forum put all the fake accounts together and warned some of our members.
> So it's all just one guy, being rather nasty, but no real harm done in the end.


That's the Internet, where little pieces of $*** wear masks and try to ruin other people's time. *sigh*...


----------



## Abdulla6169

maggie3fan said:


> My son has to pay child support on 2 children that aren't even his. His wife was a cocaine addict and whored around so my grandson was born cocaine addicted and suffering from fetal alcohol syndrome. Next was my Chinese granddaughter, when my son came home his wife had delivered the baby, placenta and cord still inside her, baby between her legs, a cocaine pipe in one hand and lighter in the other. It's obvious my next grandson is Mexican. So here's 2 kids born from other fathers and when my son divorced her he still had to pay child support. Even tho the San Francisco DA had blood tests to PROVE those weren't his kids. But they were born during his marriage. He moved to Oregon, Calif found him and took more then half his salary. He couldn't really live that way with his boss and the people he worked with buying groceries for him. It was horrid. They ended up getting over $150,000. For somebody else's kids.
> All 3 kids were born cocaine addicted and suffering from fetal alcohol syndrome. 2 are fine today.


That's so sad...  I hope everything is all right now...


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> So provide that environment but at the same time have the paper that states it is or isn't your sons baby. If even you keep it locked up in a safe and never open it. All I'm saying is don't go changing the birth certificate if you don't have the paper to back it up. My buddy let his ex out his name on the paperwork, even though he knew it wasn't his. She left him latter and has to pay child support even though the DNA test said it wasn't his. He eventually got that order overturned but not after 3 years of payments, which he didn't even get back.



I'm sure they can't change anything until the jerk gives up his parental rights if he is the father. I completely agree with tortdad! 
It will back fire someday if the baby finds out that the name on his birth certificate isn't true. Honesty is way better in the end. 
The baby is adorable!!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> ...and scene~



I can't believe I even clicked on the link after I read the thread. I can't remember who wished them a "Happy Birthday"


Tidgy's Dad said:


> The guy began his posts as a husband with a very sick wife, sob stories and supported by member 'rebmassor', who is actually also the same person.
> Eventually, the wonderful Allegra promised to send a free redfoot to replace the one allegedly stolen from deercorpse's cancer ridden wife at which point the grateful wife took over the replies. Luckily, due to cold weather, the tort wasn't posted. Deercorpse actually helped Zeropilot find a couple of torts, which helped people trust him/ her.
> Some members noticed the similarities in writing styles and became suspicious, then it was discovered that these accounts were being used on other forums, with other accounts to try the same scams to get free tortoises including sulcatas. It appears that member Box76 on this forum is also the same person pretending to be the turtle police in order to frighten people into handing over their turtles. They all share the same IP. Someone from another forum put all the fake accounts together and warned some of our members.
> So it's all just one guy, being rather nasty, but no real harm done in the end.




I sure hope Josh bans them! Why would someone go through so much trouble over a $100ish tort? That is a lot of work to be like 4 people at once and replying to yourself! I'm thinking maybe they are mentally ill or something! Crazy!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Oh you big baby. Tough it up. Most mother's in your same situation would still have to be up at the crack of dawn, making breakfast for and taking care of the kids. It's just a little cold. Take a pill and quit complaining.  (the smiley face makes it all better!)


Yeah, but those mothers would whine incessantly about it.
And it's a known fact that women only get colds.
We get man flu.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO.! ! ! !
> 
> I have a conference call at 11:00PM here, then I need to go to bed. Just hope the call will bot be too long.


Good luck with that and sleep well.
It's great you still keep in touch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> That's the Internet, where little pieces of $*** wear masks and try to ruin other people's time. *sigh*...


And other people are terribly nice and support one another.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!! My house is back to normal and it's so nice to have my husband home!
We got some rain and it's so dark out right now! My yard is so happy and my seeds are starting to sprout!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And other people are terribly nice and support one another.


Yes. There are also other parts of the Internet.... 
One is bad.
One is nice.
And one is just crazy:


 the things you can find on the net these days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I can't believe I even clicked on the link after I read the thread. I can't remember who wished them a "Happy Birthday"
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope Josh bans them! Why would someone go through so much trouble over a $100ish tort? That is a lot of work to be like 4 people at once and replying to yourself! I'm thinking maybe they are mentally ill or something! Crazy!!!


I think the ultimate aim was for far more than just the one; sulcatas on another forum, more than one redfoot and up to 15 turtles here.
Playing the long game.
And I wished them a happy birthday. I was fooled.
But i like being gullible.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Oh you big baby. Tough it up. Most mother's in your same situation would still have to be up at the crack of dawn, making breakfast for and taking care of the kids. It's just a little cold. Take a pill and quit complaining.  (the smiley face makes it all better!)


Smiley faces make everything less serious. 

Unfortunately, when someone uses smileys a bit, I don't think they're taken very seriously.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Yes. There are also other parts of the Internet....
> One is bad.
> One is nice.
> And one is just crazy:
> View attachment 127251
> 
> the things you can find on the net these days.


I love this picture  But yours is very good quality, usually I see small ones. 

http://welcometointernet.org/


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!! My house is back to normal and it's so nice to have my husband home!
> We got some rain and it's so dark out right now! My yard is so happy and my seeds are starting to sprout!



About time!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Good thing there are still some sane people out here on the 'webs.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Hello!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Smiley faces make everything less serious.
> 
> Unfortunately, when someone uses smileys a bit, I don't think they're taken very seriously.


I never use smileys, I detest them, though i use  sometimes.
And nobody takes me seriously.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I never use smileys, I detest them, though i use  sometimes.
> And nobody takes me seriously.


! No, I'm just kidding.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> About time!


When I skip pages, I miss everything!

@Momof4, that's awesome. No more mess and no more water.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> About time!



I know it's not a big deal with most, but we really, really need this rain!!


----------



## Momof4

I'm making spaghetti tonight after all your talk about it the other day! I'm so easily influenced!


----------



## Momof4

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> When I skip pages, I miss everything!
> 
> @Momof4, that's awesome. No more mess and no more water.



Everything is great now! Just catching up on laundry!


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!! My house is back to normal and it's so nice to have my husband home!
> We got some rain and it's so dark out right now! My yard is so happy and my seeds are starting to sprout!


 Good evening. Glad to hear that all is back to normal. Take care.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I love this picture  But yours is very good quality, usually I see small ones.
> 
> http://welcometointernet.org/


I use 9gag or Google


----------



## mike taylor

I'm sitting in my office door closed slacking ! Hahaha Getting paid to talk to you guys . hahaha


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO.! ! ! !
> 
> I have a conference call at 11:00PM here, then I need to go to bed. Just hope the call will bot be too long.


 Good to hear from you. Stay in touch


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 127258
> 
> View attachment 127259
> 
> View attachment 127260
> 
> View attachment 127261
> 
> View attachment 127263
> 
> You know why. Cause unicorns are awesome, that's why.  I love finding pics like these. I could do it all day.


I believe in unicorns!
No, I don't, i'm not sure why I said that.
i think i'd like to believe in unicorns.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I'm off to the salt mines, folks. Just going to piddle around outside today. I think I'll work around the pond taking down some of the weeds growing in there. Talk to you later.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I'm making spaghetti tonight after all your talk about it the other day! I'm so easily influenced!



m-m-m-m...one of my very favorite meals. But one must also accompany the meal with extremely fresh french bread spread with cold butter.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Good thing there are still some sane people out here on the 'webs.


These were my thoughts when I read your post:



Are we sane? I don't think so, sometimes maybe... Not always


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I'm sitting in my office door closed slacking ! Hahaha Getting paid to talk to you guys . hahaha


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> m-m-m-m...one of my very favorite meals. But one must also accompany the meal with extremely fresh french bread spread with cold butter.



I love cold butter!!! I'm known to take a slice and eat it while cooking. Well, I'm the only one who knows. Sshhhh.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I believe in unicorns!
> No, I don't, i'm not sure why I said that.
> i think i'd like to believe in unicorns.





According to Kim Jong-un, they are real....
Hahahaha!


----------



## Heather H

maggie3fan said:


> My son has to pay child support on 2 children that aren't even his. His wife was a cocaine addict and whored around so my grandson was born cocaine addicted and suffering from fetal alcohol syndrome. Next was my Chinese granddaughter, when my son came home his wife had delivered the baby, placenta and cord still inside her, baby between her legs, a cocaine pipe in one hand and lighter in the other. It's obvious my next grandson is Mexican. So here's 2 kids born from other fathers and when my son divorced her he still had to pay child support. Even tho the San Francisco DA had blood tests to PROVE those weren't his kids. But they were born during his marriage. He moved to Oregon, Calif found him and took more then half his salary. He couldn't really live that way with his boss and the people he worked with buying groceries for him. It was horrid. They ended up getting over $150,000. For somebody else's kids.
> All 3 kids were born cocaine addicted and suffering from fetal alcohol syndrome. 2 are fine today.


Wow. Poor kids. And your poor son. I can guide my son. But in 3weeks he is 18. He knows what he wants. I told his dad that if we choose to keep my son away from the baby, then we can loose him. I'm so torn I love my son, baby Rose and her mother. She has called mom for over three years.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I'm sitting in my office door closed slacking ! Hahaha Getting paid to talk to you guys . hahaha



Shame shame Mike.


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> Oh you big baby. Tough it up. Most mother's in your same situation would still have to be up at the crack of dawn, making breakfast for and taking care of the kids. It's just a little cold. Take a pill and quit complaining.  (the smiley face makes it all better!)


My son has the same flu, he had the baby last night , he got 2 hours sleep. He has her until 2pm. I only help if I see the need. He did ask me to watch her so he could pee. Been holding it for 4 hours


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 127265


Yeah that's about it .hahaha


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I never use smileys, I detest them, though i use  sometimes.
> And nobody takes me seriously.


I never use the  lol.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Shame shame Mike.


It's Friday and I don't care !


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good that post was deleted. We don't need humorless arguing about politics! 
I'm trying not to talk politics on the forum. I *think* I'm becoming better with that.


----------



## mike taylor

But you said politics two times ! Rule breaker !


----------



## Moozillion

maggie3fan said:


> My son has to pay child support on 2 children that aren't even his. His wife was a cocaine addict and whored around so my grandson was born cocaine addicted and suffering from fetal alcohol syndrome. Next was my Chinese granddaughter, when my son came home his wife had delivered the baby, placenta and cord still inside her, baby between her legs, a cocaine pipe in one hand and lighter in the other. It's obvious my next grandson is Mexican. So here's 2 kids born from other fathers and when my son divorced her he still had to pay child support. Even tho the San Francisco DA had blood tests to PROVE those weren't his kids. But they were born during his marriage. He moved to Oregon, Calif found him and took more then half his salary. He couldn't really live that way with his boss and the people he worked with buying groceries for him. It was horrid. They ended up getting over $150,000. For somebody else's kids.
> All 3 kids were born cocaine addicted and suffering from fetal alcohol syndrome. 2 are fine today.


What a NIGHTMARE!


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Good that post was deleted. We don't need humorless arguing about politics!
> I'm trying not to talk politics on the forum. I *think* I'm becoming better with that.



You have indeed.


----------



## Jacqui

It is Friday, so I had wonderful Mexican food. I miss having my oldest daughter joining me though.


----------



## tortdad

Well I just did my Good deed for the day. They're was a major 2 car accident in front of me. One car ran a red light and the other car ended up on its side. I got them both out safely and secured the seen until the police showed up. What an adrenalin rush. Both people are fine... Ones got a little stiffness in his back and the girl who ran the red light has a rash from her airbags. 

Cars are replaceable so make sure you buckle up people!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> These were my thoughts when I read your post:
> View attachment 127264
> 
> 
> Are we sane? I don't think so, sometimes maybe... Not always


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 127258
> 
> View attachment 127259
> 
> View attachment 127260
> 
> View attachment 127261
> 
> View attachment 127263
> 
> You know why. Cause unicorns are awesome, that's why.  I love finding pics like these. I could do it all day.
> Edit- there was one with Obama in it. I just didn't want to post because of the no politics rule.


+1 Abdulla. +1.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Well I just did my Good deed for the day. They're was a major 2 car accident in front of me. One car ran a red light and the other car ended up on its side. I got them both out safely and secured the seen until the police showed up. What an adrenalin rush. Both people are fine... Ones got a little stiffness in his back and the girl who ran the red light has a rash from her airbags.
> 
> Cars are replaceable so make sure you buckle up people!!!



How scary! I sense good karma heading your way!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## tortdad

I'm lucky enough to get to have lunch with Mike Taylor today. Sitting at DQ right now waiting for him to show.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> These were my thoughts when I read your post:
> View attachment 127264
> 
> 
> Are we sane? I don't think so, sometimes maybe... Not always


Genius and madness, two sides of the same coin.


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> I'm lucky enough to get to have lunch with Mike Taylor today. Sitting at DQ right now waiting for him to show.


Wait for me!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> I'm lucky enough to get to have lunch with Mike Taylor today. Sitting at DQ right now waiting for him to show.


Awesome  Have fun.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I'm lucky enough to get to have lunch with Mike Taylor today. Sitting at DQ right now waiting for him to show.



They don't serve beer!


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> Wait for me!!!



Your sick Mister!


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> They don't serve beer!


But they do serve a amazing Blizzard yum yum yummy!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> Your sick Mister!


But, but what about the blizzard and the chicken with gravy


----------



## tortdad

I ate chicken with gravely and ate a peanut buster parfait.. It was good


----------



## mike taylor

Starve a cold feed a fever . Thanks for lunch Kevin .


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> I ate chicken with gravely and ate a peanut buster parfait.. It was good


 that doesn't help at all!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 127289
> View attachment 127290





*CHALLENGE ACCEPTED*
.
.
.





That's enough photos for one day...


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> I'm lucky enough to get to have lunch with Mike Taylor today. Sitting at DQ right now waiting for him to show.



He probably forgot all about you after rescuing people from a car wreck.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> I'm lucky enough to get to have lunch with Mike Taylor today. Sitting at DQ right now waiting for him to show.



...wait - Dairy Queen? couldn't you guys at least gone to In n Out or Cluck a Burger?


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> He probably forgot all about you after rescuing people from a car wreck.


 I called to tell him I was 30 mins behind schedule


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> ...wait - Dairy Queen? couldn't you guys at least gone to In n Out or Cluck a Burger?


They should of went to Five Guys or Carl's Junior.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> ...wait - Dairy Queen? couldn't you guys at least gone to In n Out or Cluck a Burger?


No in and out here


----------



## tortdad

I was passing through his side of town and that DQ was close to him and along my route. I enjoyed it.


----------



## mike taylor

Check this out . Was heading back to work and seen this Red ear slider on the side of the road . She was laying eggs . The lake is about two hundred yards away on her side of the road.


----------



## mike taylor

Crap forgot the picture!


----------



## Yvonne G

Not a RES, my friend. Maybe a western painted???? our old friend who snoops but never posts anymore, @russian/sulcata/tortoise , would know what it is.


----------



## Killerrookie

What did happen to Nick?


----------



## mike taylor

When her head was poking out her neck was red like my red ear sliders I keep at home. Maybe a cross breed shells kind of red.


----------



## Gillian M

Hi all! Hope everyone of you and of course your  torts/ turtles  are all well.

Enjoy your weekend. I've got to leave, am going to sleep, so *GOOD* *NGHT!*


----------



## mike taylor

Good night don't let the bed bugs bite !


----------



## mike taylor

Did everybody go to lunch or something ?


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> Did everybody go to lunch or something ?


Idk


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Did everybody go to lunch or something ?



Nope, just you!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 127292
> 
> *CHALLENGE ACCEPTED*
> .
> .
> .
> View attachment 127293
> 
> View attachment 127294
> 
> 
> That's enough photos for one day...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi all! Hope everyone of you and of course your  torts/ turtles  are all well.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend. I've got to leave, am going to sleep, so *GOOD* *NGHT!*


G'night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 127266
> 
> According to Kim Jong-un, they are real....
> Hahahaha!


Well if Kim says so, it must be true.


----------



## mike taylor

I flew my dragon into work this morning . My buddy flew his flying pig . I asked if anyone had a unicorn .They said nah those are fictional characters.


----------



## Abdulla6169




----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> I flew my dragon into work this morning . My buddy flew his flying pig . I asked if anyone had a unicorn .They said nah those are fictional characters.





How do you explain this then?!?!?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AbdullaAli said:


> That's so sad...  I hope everything is all right now...



It is, my wonderful grandson is going to be 27 on May 2nd, and my beautiful granddaughter is going to be 26 on May 28th, she does have some small emotional problems but she takes medicine for them and she's beautiful, and wonderful....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I'm sitting in my office door closed slacking ! Hahaha Getting paid to talk to you guys . hahaha



So...talk. 
Did you see the link on the Bob cart my sister sent you? It tips down and Bob walks right in. Put your girl in her house every night and close her in all night. If you do that for a few nights, she'll start going in on her own. You can almost set your watch by Bob going to bed in his shed. 6PM every night he goes inside. It cracks me up that I'm such a flake and he's such a regular joe....


----------



## Abdulla6169

maggie3fan said:


> It is, my wonderful grandson is going to be 27 on May 2nd, and my beautiful granddaughter is going to be 26 on May 28th, she does have some small emotional problems but she takes medicine for them and she's beautiful, and wonderful....


Glad everything is OK... You're blessed to have such great grandchildren!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> I'm lucky enough to get to have lunch with Mike Taylor today. Sitting at DQ right now waiting for him to show.



Dairy Queen? Seriously?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AbdullaAli said:


> Glad everything is OK... You're blessed to have such great grandchildren!


yep!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Not a RES, my friend. Maybe a western painted???? our old friend who snoops but never posts anymore, @russian/sulcata/tortoise , would know what it is.




Western Painted native to Oregon....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Did everybody go to lunch or something ?



Am I not everybody???? 
Guess I'll go too. I had 6 teeth pulled today, bled like a big dog and had to have stitches, and now I feel a little odd. Well, I'm always odd, but this is different...think I'll go take some drugs...adios.


----------



## Abdulla6169

maggie3fan said:


> Dairy Queen? Seriously?


Is their food bad or something? I've never heard of Dairy Queen. Is it like Mc Donald's? Is it like Baskin‑Robbins?


----------



## tortdad

Question for all you never keep a wild turtle folks. How long would say a WC turtle can be kept and then just released bs deciding to keep it captive? I went to my meeting after lunch with Nike and the people I met with had a wild caught 3 toes box turtle about 4" long. They've had him a month or two in there warehouse in a cardboard box. No light no water and have been trying to feed him all the wrong things. It's survived because one of the things they tried was strawberries so that's what it's been eating. They poke it with sticks and laugh at it like kids. The guy who kicked it up from the road said it was from about 15 mins drive away and doesn't remember exactly where and was talking about releasing it in a pound near there shop. Needless to say I left with it. So I'm going to keep it for a while and make sure it's good and healthy. It looks beautiful and is about 4" long. I only saw the head for a split second but it's bright red making me think male. 
Mao the question is do I make it a pet and add it to my heard or nurse it and let it go somewhere? They are native to my area.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 127344
> 
> How do you explain this then?!?!?


I think Tigby's dad spread around the LSD someone put in his coffee.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Is their food bad or something? I've never heard of Dairy Queen. Is it like Mc Donald's? Is it like Baskin‑Robbins?


They're known for ice-cream products- milkshakes, sundaes, etc. Bu they serve sandwiches and things. 
It's a bit of a stereotype larger people like to there.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AbdullaAli said:


> Is their food bad or something? I've never heard of Dairy Queen. Is it like Mc Donald's? Is it like Baskin‑Robbins?



Ya, on the same level as Mickey D's. There's much better burgers. But Kevin said it was on his route and that makes sense....


tortdad said:


> Question for all you never keep a wild turtle folks. How long would say a WC turtle can be kept and then just released bs deciding to keep it captive? I went to my meeting after lunch with Nike and the people I met with had a wild caught 3 toes box turtle about 4" long. They've had him a month or two in there warehouse in a cardboard box. No light no water and have been trying to feed him all the wrong things. It's survived because one of the things they tried was strawberries so that's what it's been eating. They poke it with sticks and laugh at it like kids. The guy who kicked it up from the road said it was from about 15 mins drive away and doesn't remember exactly where and was talking about releasing it in a pound near there shop. Needless to say I left with it. So I'm going to keep it for a while and make sure it's good and healthy. It looks beautiful and is about 4" long. I only saw the head for a split second but it's bright red making me think male.
> Mao the question is do I make it a pet and add it to my heard or nurse it and let it go somewhere? They are native to my area.



let it go. They are very territorial and he'll want to go home....See if you can't take him back from where those a**holes took it


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

maggie3fan said:


> Am I not everybody????
> Guess I'll go too. I had 6 teeth pulled today, bled like a big dog and had to have stitches, and now I feel a little odd. Well, I'm always odd, but this is different...think I'll go take some drugs...adios.


Ouch! Try ice?


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> Question for all you never keep a wild turtle folks. How long would say a WC turtle can be kept and then just released bs deciding to keep it captive? I went to my meeting after lunch with Nike and the people I met with had a wild caught 3 toes box turtle about 4" long. They've had him a month or two in there warehouse in a cardboard box. No light no water and have been trying to feed him all the wrong things. It's survived because one of the things they tried was strawberries so that's what it's been eating. They poke it with sticks and laugh at it like kids. The guy who kicked it up from the road said it was from about 15 mins drive away and doesn't remember exactly where and was talking about releasing it in a pound near there shop. Needless to say I left with it. So I'm going to keep it for a while and make sure it's good and healthy. It looks beautiful and is about 4" long. I only saw the head for a split second but it's bright red making me think male.
> Mao the question is do I make it a pet and add it to my heard or nurse it and let it go somewhere? They are native to my area.


Ugh your getting all the tortoises and turtles no fair!!!! Can you show us a picture of him? But for real I would let he guy go if I was you. Make sure he's healthy and nothing's wrong with him. Then if everything checks out let the guy go back to were he came from.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 127343


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I think Tigby's dad spread around the LSD someone put in his coffee.


I'm usually like that, silly


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Ugh your getting all the tortoises and turtles no fair!!!! Can you show us a picture of him? But for real I would let he guy go if I was you. Make sure he's healthy and nothing's wrong with him. Then if everything checks out let the guy go back to were he came from.


I'll never be able to put him back where he was. Either way he's starting over. With me or in a random spot I think looks nice.


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Ugh your getting all the tortoises and turtles no fair!!!! Can you show us a picture of him? But for real I would let he guy go if I was you. Make sure he's healthy and nothing's wrong with him. Then if everything checks out let the guy go back to were he came from.


I'm not getting them all unless you're agreeing to trade me you're Redfoot.


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> Am I not everybody????
> Guess I'll go too. I had 6 teeth pulled today, bled like a big dog and had to have stitches, and now I feel a little odd. Well, I'm always odd, but this is different...think I'll go take some drugs...adios.



Wow!! 6 teeth? That just sounds so painful! I hope they gave you Vicodin!!


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Question for all you never keep a wild turtle folks. How long would say a WC turtle can be kept and then just released bs deciding to keep it captive? I went to my meeting after lunch with Nike and the people I met with had a wild caught 3 toes box turtle about 4" long. They've had him a month or two in there warehouse in a cardboard box. No light no water and have been trying to feed him all the wrong things. It's survived because one of the things they tried was strawberries so that's what it's been eating. They poke it with sticks and laugh at it like kids. The guy who kicked it up from the road said it was from about 15 mins drive away and doesn't remember exactly where and was talking about releasing it in a pound near there shop. Needless to say I left with it. So I'm going to keep it for a while and make sure it's good and healthy. It looks beautiful and is about 4" long. I only saw the head for a split second but it's bright red making me think male.
> Mao the question is do I make it a pet and add it to my heard or nurse it and let it go somewhere? They are native to my area.




I can't believe grown men would poke at it with a stick! What is wrong with people? Good luck with him, I sure don't have an answer for you.


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> I'm not getting them all unless you're agreeing to trade me you're Redfoot.


I'll trade it for your sully


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> I'll never be able to put him back where he was. Either way he's starting over. With me or in a random spot I think looks nice.


I would still release him


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> I would still release him


That's what I though. I'm starting to question the wild part. S/he is out and letting me give head rubs. Maybe it just knows I'm a safe guy


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> I'll trade it for your sully


No can do. Did you want the leopard geckos? I won't make you give me your Redfoot for them. My son lost interest and I have to take care of them now. I got then for free but spent about $125 in tank, heaters and lights. If you want them you can just have it all.


----------



## mike taylor

Poor geckos .haha


----------



## mike taylor

Yes Maggie is seen your tortoise cart . I'll have to find one now .


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> No can do. Did you want the leopard geckos? I won't make you give me your Redfoot for them. My son lost interest and I have to take care of them now. I got then for free but spent about $125 in tank, heaters and lights. If you want them you can just have it all.


You serious? I would be mor than happy to take them off your hands.


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> You serious?


Yeah. I wouldn't have offered if I wasn't serious


----------



## tortdad

You just need to make sure your parents are okay with it.


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> That's what I though. I'm starting to question the wild part. S/he is out and letting me give head rubs. Maybe it just knows I'm a safe guy


Poor baby either way.


----------



## Killerrookie

I just asked when you said that and they are fine with it.


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> You just need to make sure your parents are okay with it.


How's the box turtle?


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> I'll never be able to put him back where he was. Either way he's starting over. With me or in a random spot I think looks nice.



If you can't put him back where they found him, then I suggest you keep him. If you put him out in an area he's not familiar with, he'll keep moving back towards his home territory until he gets run over by a car or starves to death.


----------



## Iochroma

bouaboua said:


> @Yvonne G
> 
> What is this?? Are this edible for Torts??
> 
> View attachment 127177
> View attachment 127178
> View attachment 127179
> View attachment 127180


Not really recognizing that. Sorry


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> If you can't put him back where they found him, then I suggest you keep him. If you put him out in an area he's not familiar with, he'll keep moving back towards his home territory until he gets run over by a car or starves to death.


That's really sad  at least he has fighting chance with you. 
It's just really sad that your co workers took him in the first place


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I think Tigby's dad spread around the LSD someone put in his coffee.


Wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Ouch! Try ice?


Crack cocaine???????
That's a bit excessive.
And naughty, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> No can do. Did you want the leopard geckos? I won't make you give me your Redfoot for them. My son lost interest and I have to take care of them now. I got then for free but spent about $125 in tank, heaters and lights. If you want them you can just have it all.


What a nice chap you are, Kevin.
Fair play, sir!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a nice chap you are, Kevin.
> Fair play, sir!


He is a kind guy and now he got me all excited!!! Man if I wasn't sick right now I would hug him


----------



## Heather H

DNA results in. 99.99999997% that he is the father ...........I'm a grandma


----------



## Killerrookie

Heather H said:


> DNA results in. 99.99999997% that he is the father ...........I'm a grandma


Yay!!!!!!! Congrats Heather!!! I'm first to congratulate you to hahaha!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> DNA results in. 99.99999997% that he is the father ...........I'm a grandma


Does that mean you're really old?
That's pretty conclusive.
But seriously.....CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 
You can plan now.
It must be a weight off your mind.


----------



## mike taylor

Well that's good she is your boys little girl and not that douche bags . Granny Heather 
. haha


----------



## smarch

two words bored button!
(i dont know if these will paste right)-it didnt, it was supposed to be my name in blocks...


.----------------. .----------------. .----------------. .----------------. .----------------.
| .--------------. | .--------------. | .--------------. | .--------------. | .--------------. |
| | _______ | | | __ | | | _______ | | | __ | | | ____ ____ | |
| | / ___ | | | | / \ | | | |_ __ \ | | | / \ | | | |_ || _| | |
| | | (__ \_| | | | / /\ \ | | | | |__) | | | | / /\ \ | | | | |__| | | |
| | '.___`-. | | | / ____ \ | | | | __ / | | | / ____ \ | | | | __ | | |
| | |`\____) | | | | _/ / \ \_ | | | _| | \ \_ | | | _/ / \ \_ | | | _| | | |_ | |
| | |_______.' | | ||____| |____|| | | |____| |___| | | ||____| |____|| | | |____||____| | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| '--------------' | '--------------' | '--------------' | '--------------' | '--------------' |
'----------------' '----------------' '----------------' '----------------' '----------------'


----------



## Killerrookie

I don't see it.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Heather H said:


> DNA results in. 99.99999997% that he is the father ...........I'm a grandma


Congrats!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Heather H said:


> DNA results in. 99.99999997% that he is the father ...........I'm a grandma


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Moozillion

smarch said:


> two words bored button!
> (i dont know if these will paste right)-it didnt, it was supposed to be my name in blocks...
> 
> 
> .----------------. .----------------. .----------------. .----------------. .----------------.
> | .--------------. | .--------------. | .--------------. | .--------------. | .--------------. |
> | | _______ | | | __ | | | _______ | | | __ | | | ____ ____ | |
> | | / ___ | | | | / \ | | | |_ __ \ | | | / \ | | | |_ || _| | |
> | | | (__ \_| | | | / /\ \ | | | | |__) | | | | / /\ \ | | | | |__| | | |
> | | '.___`-. | | | / ____ \ | | | | __ / | | | / ____ \ | | | | __ | | |
> | | |`\____) | | | | _/ / \ \_ | | | _| | \ \_ | | | _/ / \ \_ | | | _| | | |_ | |
> | | |_______.' | | ||____| |____|| | | |____| |___| | | ||____| |____|| | | |____||____| | |
> | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
> | '--------------' | '--------------' | '--------------' | '--------------' | '--------------' |
> '----------------' '----------------' '----------------' '----------------' '----------------'


Ummmm...not seeing it...


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> two words bored button!
> (i dont know if these will paste right)-it didnt, it was supposed to be my name in blocks...
> 
> 
> .----------------. .----------------. .----------------. .----------------. .----------------.
> | .--------------. | .--------------. | .--------------. | .--------------. | .--------------. |
> | | _______ | | | __ | | | _______ | | | __ | | | ____ ____ | |
> | | / ___ | | | | / \ | | | |_ __ \ | | | / \ | | | |_ || _| | |
> | | | (__ \_| | | | / /\ \ | | | | |__) | | | | / /\ \ | | | | |__| | | |
> | | '.___`-. | | | / ____ \ | | | | __ / | | | / ____ \ | | | | __ | | |
> | | |`\____) | | | | _/ / \ \_ | | | _| | \ \_ | | | _/ / \ \_ | | | _| | | |_ | |
> | | |_______.' | | ||____| |____|| | | |____| |___| | | ||____| |____|| | | |____||____| | |
> | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
> | '--------------' | '--------------' | '--------------' | '--------------' | '--------------' |
> '----------------' '----------------' '----------------' '----------------' '----------------'




http://patorjk.com/software/taag/#p=display&f=Blocks&t=SARAH


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> two words bored button!
> (i dont know if these will paste right)-it didnt, it was supposed to be my name in blocks...
> 
> 
> .----------------. .----------------. .----------------. .----------------. .----------------.
> | .--------------. | .--------------. | .--------------. | .--------------. | .--------------. |
> | | _______ | | | __ | | | _______ | | | __ | | | ____ ____ | |
> | | / ___ | | | | / \ | | | |_ __ \ | | | / \ | | | |_ || _| | |
> | | | (__ \_| | | | / /\ \ | | | | |__) | | | | / /\ \ | | | | |__| | | |
> | | '.___`-. | | | / ____ \ | | | | __ / | | | / ____ \ | | | | __ | | |
> | | |`\____) | | | | _/ / \ \_ | | | _| | \ \_ | | | _/ / \ \_ | | | _| | | |_ | |
> | | |_______.' | | ||____| |____|| | | |____| |___| | | ||____| |____|| | | |____||____| | |
> | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
> | '--------------' | '--------------' | '--------------' | '--------------' | '--------------' |
> '----------------' '----------------' '----------------' '----------------' '----------------'



I see it, but the last row is a bit off so it makes it hard to see.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> http://patorjk.com/software/taag/#p=display&f=Blocks&t=SARAH



You are just a font of information. I typed in my name and Jacqui's and it worked!


----------



## mike taylor

We are going to have a new member soon . I met my sons girl friends mom and dad . They have two yellow foots and a sulcata .


----------



## Yvonne G

With the old format we were able to take credit for new members, but I haven't figured out how or if we even can do that anymore.


----------



## mike taylor

I don't need credit ,I have swag ! Hahaha You know you miss someone saying that.


----------



## Yvonne G

It must be killing him not to post. I know he's staying away to teach us a lesson. But it might backfire on him and we'll get used to picking a different young member...not to mention any names, but he's sick right now. hint hint


----------



## mike taylor

I know who you are talking about . I think that kid has an effectuation with tortoise poop .He always asking if he can clean poop. Is this the young man you're talking about ?


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> We are going to have a new member soon . I met my sons girl friends mom and dad . They have two yellow foots and a sulcata .


What's the odds of your son dating a girl, which her parents own tortoises!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I know who you are talking about . I think that kid has an effectuation with tortoise poop .He always asking if he can clean poop. Is this the young man you're talking about ?



Most definitely!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> I'll never be able to put him back where he was. Either way he's starting over. With me or in a random spot I think looks nice.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Iochroma said:


> Not really recognizing that. Sorry



Pretty, whatever it is.


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> DNA results in. 99.99999997% that he is the father ...........I'm a grandma



Heather that is great news!!! Grandma or Nana?


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> It must be killing him not to post. I know he's staying away to teach us a lesson. But it might backfire on him and we'll get used to picking a different young member...not to mention any names, but he's sick right now. hint hint


Hold on, what do you mean picking a new young member and stuuufff.


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> I know who you are talking about . I think that kid has an effectuation with tortoise poop .He always asking if he can clean poop. Is this the young man you're talking about ?


I'm just use to cleaning poop!!!! The smell or the look of poop doesn't bother me anymore.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Killerrookie said:


> Hold on, what do you mean picking a new young member and stuuufff.



Well, you deserve it for lying to us...


----------



## Killerrookie

maggie3fan said:


> Well, you deserve it for lying to us...


About my age?


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> We are going to have a new member soon . I met my sons girl friends mom and dad . They have two yellow foots and a sulcata .



We will be on our best behavior!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Killerrookie said:


> About my age?



10-4...You're lucky I just had some Neanderthal pull 6 teeth and do some other surgery and I an in considerable pain otherwise I personally would be giving you a hard time. Instead, I will go lay down again, and watch the Xfinity race....and hopefully fall asleep. But when I feel better.....look out...


----------



## mike taylor

Killerrookie said:


> What's the odds of your son dating a girl, which her parents own tortoises!


Don't know , but she's a keeper !


----------



## Killerrookie

Ugh I don't understand 10-4


----------



## Yvonne G

It's cop radio talk. Mean yes.


----------



## Killerrookie

Oh I'm stupid


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> We will be on our best behavior!




hahahahahahaha! Maybe you will


----------



## mike taylor

Hey ,Maggie where did you find that cart ?


----------



## Killerrookie

How did I not know THAT!!! I watch cops 24/7  .


----------



## Yvonne G

It's called a garden cart. Most home improvement stores have them in the garden shop. Maggie got hers from a neighbor.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> It's cop radio talk. Mean yes.



It's *TRUCK DRIVER *talk meaning ok, I beg your pardon; I was a driver, not a cop. I've sat in the back seat of more cop cars than I care to count. I


----------



## Killerrookie

maggie3fan said:


> It's *TRUCK DRIVER *talk meaning ok, I beg your parden


I hear it from cops more!! Never heard it from a Truck Driver before.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it's time for me to go watch Jeopardy. I have to pit my ton of knowledge against the dorks they get as contestants on that show. Quite often the correct answer just pops into my head and I have no real knowledge that I knew it. Who knows what evil lurks inside this brain of mine. tomorrow everyone!


----------



## Killerrookie

I watched that earlier today


----------



## mike taylor

Night queen of tfo!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Hey ,Maggie where did you find that cart ?



My neighbor gave it to me instead of throwing it out. I painted it black rustolium, and it worked well for us until Bob got so heavy. A friend wants to put a stronger axle in it with the wheels farther away from the cart. I think that would work....


Yvonne G said:


> Well, it's time for me to go watch Jeopardy. I have to pit my ton of knowledge against the dorks they get as contestants on that show. Quite often the correct answer just pops into my head and I have no real knowledge that I knew it. Who knows what evil lurks inside this brain of mine. tomorrow everyone!


I do I do....


----------



## mike taylor

Maggie do you live by Yvonne?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Night queen of tfo!



I'm sure that is for my sister not me ( as I hang my head in humiliation and my long blonde hair falls over my shoulder), and because I am hanging my head I am dripping blood all over the keys, yeah I'm still bleeding...adios


----------



## mike taylor

You are a princess Maggie . With a wild side . haha good night.


----------



## Killerrookie

So weird


----------



## mike taylor

Weird ? What's weird ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Maggie is weird.


----------



## mike taylor

That's way I like her .


----------



## Killerrookie

True I like my girls weird and wild.


----------



## mike taylor

Haha yeah


----------



## Killerrookie

So what are you up to Mike?


----------



## mike taylor

Watching TV. Not much found a UV filter for my pond at home depot of all places . Doing some price checking on line before I buy it .


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> Watching TV. Not much found a UV filter for my pond at home depot of all places . Doing some price checking on line before I buy it .


It's always at the lease likely place to find one!! So what are you watching?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night.
Wibble.


----------



## mike taylor

Murder mystery show like CSI.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night.
> Wibble.


How are you feeling, Adam?


----------



## Heather H

Thank you all for the congratulations. Grandpa wants to be called papa . I don't know what I want to be called . My 8 year old loves that he's an uncle. I'm exhausted  . And happy.


----------



## tortdad

So here's the boxie i rescued today. Seams to be about 4" long. 









I've got it in a large Tupperware bowl which is dropped down in my boxie enclosure. Tomorrow I'll make sure my garden is escape proof and put it in there for a days while I finish the outdoor spot.


----------



## mike taylor

Nice save Kevin .


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> So here's the boxie i rescued today. Seams to be about 4" long.
> View attachment 127380
> 
> View attachment 127381
> 
> View attachment 127382
> View attachment 127383
> View attachment 127384
> 
> 
> I've got it in a large Tupperware bowl which is dropped down in my boxie enclosure. Tomorrow I'll make sure my garden is escape proof and put it in there for a days while I finish the outdoor spot.


Not in bad shape at all!!! So what are you gonna name it?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> I'm making spaghetti tonight after all your talk about it the other day! I'm so easily influenced!


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Not in bad shape at all!!! So what are you gonna name it?


Not sure. Don't even know if it's a boy or a girl


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> Not sure. Don't even know if it's a boy or a girl


You know how to determine the sex of the little guy?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Killerrookie said:


> You know how to determine the sex of the little guy?


Ask it to dance?


----------



## Killerrookie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ask it to dance?


Kevin you heard the Cowboy, ask it to dance!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So true…so true


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

These two here are for my buddy, Newt ;


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So now I've chased everyone off? Lightweights


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> Good night don't let the bed bugs bite !


 Good morning.I don't allow the bugs or anything else to bite, expecially when I'm in a bad mood.


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So now I've chased everyone off? Lightweights


Didn't chase me away..lol. I fell asleep. Night all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm awake. Gonna shoot for keeping my schedule.


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheese reference!!!!!!!!!


When I asked my son who knows about ancient Egypt if cheese had ever been found in a tomb , his answer by text was . 'Yes Kraft Cheese & Kiri '!


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The guy began his posts as a husband with a very sick wife, sob stories and supported by member 'rebmassor', who is actually also the same person.
> Eventually, the wonderful Allegra promised to send a free redfoot to replace the one allegedly stolen from deercorpse's cancer ridden wife at which point the grateful wife took over the replies. Luckily, due to cold weather, the tort wasn't posted. Deercorpse actually helped Zeropilot find a couple of torts, which helped people trust him/ her.
> Some members noticed the similarities in writing styles and became suspicious, then it was discovered that these accounts were being used on other forums, with other accounts to try the same scams to get free tortoises including sulcatas. It appears that member Box76 on this forum is also the same person pretending to be the turtle police in order to frighten people into handing over their turtles. They all share the same IP. Someone from another forum put all the fake accounts together and warned some of our members.
> So it's all just one guy, being rather nasty, but no real harm done in the end.


Gosh! A real life TORTNAPPER . What ever next ! . How devious is that? Poor toad must be desperate . He needs to be caught .


----------



## puffy137

maggie3fan said:


> My son has to pay child support on 2 children that aren't even his. His wife was a cocaine addict and whored around so my grandson was born cocaine addicted and suffering from fetal alcohol syndrome. Next was my Chinese granddaughter, when my son came home his wife had delivered the baby, placenta and cord still inside her, baby between her legs, a cocaine pipe in one hand and lighter in the other. It's obvious my next grandson is Mexican. So here's 2 kids born from other fathers and when my son divorced her he still had to pay child support. Even tho the San Francisco DA had blood tests to PROVE those weren't his kids. But they were born during his marriage. He moved to Oregon, Calif found him and took more then half his salary. He couldn't really live that way with his boss and the people he worked with buying groceries for him. It was horrid. They ended up getting over $150,000. For somebody else's kids.
> All 3 kids were born cocaine addicted and suffering from fetal alcohol syndrome. 2 are fine today.


Blimey Mags & I thought I had problems !!!!!


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I never use smileys, I detest them, though i use  sometimes.
> And nobody takes me seriously.


As we can't see each others faces .it must be like being autistic . Don't autistic people have trouble reading peoples faces ?. I think we learn an awful lot from facial expressions which are missing here. so heigh ho ! and


----------



## puffy137

mike taylor said:


> Starve a cold feed a fever . Thanks for lunch Kevin .


No ! its feed a cold , starve a fever !!


----------



## puffy137

Heather H said:


> DNA results in. 99.99999997% that he is the father ...........I'm a grandma


Oh thats brilliant ! Congratulations Heather !


----------



## Abdulla6169

Afternoon guys,
Made a few TFO memes:






What do ya think?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> How are you feeling, Adam?


Really bleuchh!


----------



## tortdad

I'm getting pounded by rain and hail right now. We've had a lot of rain lately. I wish I could send some of this to California


----------



## Abdulla6169

When someone spreads misinformation about torts:


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I'm getting pounded by rain and hail right now. We've had a lot of rain lately. I wish I could send some of this to California


Hope the weather improves soon!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

puffy137 said:


> As we can't see each others faces .it must be like being autistic . Don't autistic people have trouble reading peoples faces ?. I think we learn an awful lot from facial expressions which are missing here. so heigh ho ! and


We also miss the tone of a voice. So a lot of things are misunderstood....'specially when I write them...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

puffy137 said:


> Oh thats brilliant ! Congratulations Heather !





puffy137 said:


> Oh thats brilliant ! Congratulations Heather !



Congratulations Gramma!!! I just pray to God that girl allows you to have relationship with you new grandchild. It's so much fun, and you'll find your heart can't stand not playing or hugging and kissing on her.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

puffy137 said:


> As we can't see each others faces .it must be like being autistic . Don't autistic people have trouble reading peoples faces ?. I think we learn an awful lot from facial expressions which are missing here. so heigh ho ! and



ese


maggie3fan said:


> We also miss the tone of a voice. So a lot of things are misunderstood....'specially when I write them...


I think puffy137 is slightly sicko with so many faces..... Can't make up her mind...Just kidding you Heather....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Heather H said:


> Thank you all for the congratulations. Grandpa wants to be called papa . I don't know what I want to be called . My 8 year old loves that he's an uncle. I'm exhausted  . And happy.




Take it from experience, when they call you gramma, your heart will melt, !!!!! guaranteed


----------



## Maggie Cummings

puffy137 said:


> Blimey Mags & I thought I had problems !!!!!




They're in their 20's now and both are wonderful. When my 26 yr old grandson heard about me being so sick and alone, he hopped a train that same day and then took a bus, didn't tell me and just knocked on the door. "Hey Gramma open up"! He stayed for 2 and a half months and fed me and took me to the dr, making sure he didn't prescribe any opiates, he cleaned the house, washed the floor and other necessary things. When I had trouble in the middle of the night he'd take me to the ER, not allowing them to prescribe any good drugs. He stayed here for 2 and 1/2 months, and in my whole life I have never been so loved or cared for. Grand children are so different than your own kids. I think angels from above send down grand kids. And that's the truth (as said by Lily Tomlin) with spitting.


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> Afternoon guys,
> Made a few TFO memes:
> View attachment 127401
> 
> View attachment 127402
> 
> View attachment 127403
> 
> What do ya think?


LOVE THESE!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> When someone spreads misinformation about torts:
> View attachment 127410


YESSSS!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really bleuchh!


So sorry! 
Have you seen a doc?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Bye all, gonna leave in a bit with some friends (Yes, I actually have a couple of friends) going to an annual plant sale, and they have a garden cart for sale. 

Mike, if it's like the Bob cart I'll buy it for you and we can worry about getting it to you later. Maybe a road trip in the IROC-Z would be appropriate...YA HOO!


----------



## Jacqui

I have a wheelbarrow filled with rain water this am, so guess we got a nice rain last night.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Bye all, gonna leave in a bit with some friends (Yes, I actually have a couple of friends) going to an annual plant sale, and they have a garden cart for sale.
> 
> Mike, if it's like the Bob cart I'll buy it for you and we can worry about getting it to you later. Maybe a road trip in the IROC-Z would be appropriate...YA HOO!



Any excuse is good for a road trip.


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> Afternoon guys,
> Made a few TFO memes:
> View attachment 127401
> 
> View attachment 127402
> 
> View attachment 127403
> 
> What do ya think?



Love these!!!


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I'm getting pounded by rain and hail right now. We've had a lot of rain lately. I wish I could send some of this to California



We have had a little rain for almost two days and it's wonderful. My small city got the most in SD! Just over 1/4 inch, but we'll take more !!!
My reds are going crazy inside.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Take it from experience, when they call you gramma, your heart will melt, !!!!! guaranteed


Mine wouldn't.


----------



## Momof4

My Padres lost against the darn Dodgers!! I'm more upset that they couldnt even get on the board! 

Happy Saturday!!!! 
Enjoy your day off @Cowboy_Ken !! Any plans?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> Love these!!!


Thanks, I'm a meme aficionado.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Maggie do you live by Yvonne?



I live in the middle of California and Maggie lives in the middle of Oregon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> So sorry!
> Have you seen a doc?


Yeah, I watch Doctor Who all the time. 
And I've seen House and Dr. Kildaire a few times. And.....
Oh, oh I see!
Think I saw one pass at the end of the road last week.
Seriously though, I am a doctor.
But not of medicine, unfortunately.
Though I often volunteer to operate on other people as I've studied human biology and reckon I could be quite good after a few test runs.
The people always say no, for some reason, even wifey
I just have a cold and am being a big girl's blouse.
Thanks for your concern, but I'll just sulk and be grumpy 'till I'm better.
Everyone gives me a wide berth, even Tidgy can sense it.


----------



## Yvonne G

OMG! I opened the back door to take Misty out for her morning ablutions and these "things" were falling from the sky. I stepped out from under the porch roof and was actually getting ... wait for it.... wait for it... *WET!!!* It's actually raining. And none of this mist stuff or drizzle stuff, actual drops of water that make puddles and flood streets! Rain!!

Bummer. That means I have to do housework because I can't work outside. Bletch. I hate housework.

The box turtle that the animal shelter called me to come pick up was a male Russian tortoise with dog teeth scars. That makes two male Russian I have to find homes for.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, I watch Doctor Who all the time.
> And I've seen House and Dr. Kildaire a few times. And.....
> Oh, oh I see!
> Think I saw one pass at the end of the road last week.
> Seriously though, I am a doctor.
> But not of medicine, unfortunately.
> Though I often volunteer to operate on other people as I've studied human biology and reckon I could be quite good after a few test runs.
> The people always say no, for some reason, even wifey
> I just have a cold and am being a big girl's blouse.
> Thanks for your concern, but I'll just sulk and be grumpy 'till I'm better.
> Everyone gives me a wide berth, even Tidgy can sense it.


Do you watch The Doctors as well?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> OMG! I opened the back door to take Misty out for her morning ablutions and these "things" were falling from the sky. I stepped out from under the porch roof and was actually getting ... wait for it.... wait for it... *WET!!!* It's actually raining. And none of this mist stuff or drizzle stuff, actual drops of water that make puddles and flood streets! Rain!!
> 
> Bummer. That means I have to do housework because I can't work outside. Bletch. I hate housework.


I love rain. Congrats. Guess the water I sent you guys finally arrived. YAY!!!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really bleuchh!



Sorry. Maybe you just need to sleep for a couple of days. Are you going to see the doctor?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> My Padres lost against the darn Dodgers!! I'm more upset that they couldnt even get on the board!
> 
> Happy Saturday!!!!
> Enjoy your day off @Cowboy_Ken !! Any plans?


Not sure what I'm gonna do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> OMG! I opened the back door to take Misty out for her morning ablutions and these "things" were falling from the sky. I stepped out from under the porch roof and was actually getting ... wait for it.... wait for it... *WET!!!* It's actually raining. And none of this mist stuff or drizzle stuff, actual drops of water that make puddles and flood streets! Rain!!
> 
> Bummer. That means I have to do housework because I can't work outside. Bletch. I hate housework.
> 
> The box turtle that the animal shelter called me to come pick up was a male Russian tortoise with dog teeth scars. That makes two male Russian I have to find homes for.


Some people are never happy, no rain - bad, rain - bad .
Have some of your favourite cheese and things will seem better.
.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not sure what I'm gonna do.





Bacon is the answer. Bacon is ALWAYS the answer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Do you watch The Doctors as well?


Yeah, I've seen it about 3 times, but it doesn't make me feel any better.
Worse, if anything.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Sorry. Maybe you just need to sleep for a couple of days. Are you going to see the doctor?


Thanks, but as I say, I'm just feeling sorry for myself and doing a great deal of whining.
It's only a cold, just exacerbated by my poorly lungs, but I do like a good whinge.
That at least makes me feel better, and everyone else worse.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 127435
> 
> Bacon is the answer. Bacon is ALWAYS the answer.


Cheese.
Though cheese and bacon has already failed, i am sharing Tidgy's dandelion at the moment, 'cos no one's here to get me lunch.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheese.
> Though cheese and bacon has already failed, i am sharing Tidgy's dandelion at the moment, 'cos no one's here to get me lunch.


Say hi to Tigby for me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kathy, I'm going to take your advice and get my head down for an hour or two.
It just seems such a waste of a beautiful day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheese.
> Though cheese and bacon has already failed, i am sharing Tidgy's dandelion at the moment, 'cos no one's here to get me lunch.



Oh, you poor poor abused baby! See what I mean? Men are such babies, while women, while sick, still have to do their housewifey chores (and fix their own lunches).


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> Say hi to Tigby for me!



LOL!! It's catching on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Say hi to Tigby for me!


Ha de ha ha!
Poor Tigby, I mean Tidgy's going through a real crisis of reality now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> LOL!! It's catching on.


Yeah, and Yellow's doing it on purpose now as well.


----------



## Yvonne G

Here's what's happening in my town today. I forgot all about the Clovis Rodeo Parade. It doesn't start until 10. Hopefully the rain will have stopped by then:

For more than a century cowboys have taken to the arena dirt in Clovis. In front of cheering crowds they ride bucking broncos, wrestle steers, and salute America. This rodeo tradition and western lifestyle is described as the backbone of this California community.



"It's very important to the Clovis people and it's great for the community. It brings a lot of money in here and a lot of Cowboys on the circuit look forward to this so I think it's great," said Clovis resident Ileen Nelson, whose husband spent years volunteering at the Clovis Rodeo.



Thousands of people have returned to fill the stands, but the action is attracting new fans from as far away as Russia.

"It's a very big thing here in Clovis and by the way all the people are stopping by it should be very fun and very crowded," said Tatiana Moyseychik, who is visiting from Russia and attending the Clovis Rodeo for the first time.

Both in the stands and in the chutes this rodeo is now on the international radar. Cowboys from as far away as Austrailia and Brazil have come to compete for cash and the title of Clovis Rodeo Champion.

"I think that's a sign of where we've come over the years. We've built this rodeo into one of the top 15 in the United States. We add money to the prize money for these guys and we bring in the best stock from the stock contractors. So that helps us bring the best cowboys here and put on the best show," said President of the Clovis Rodeo Association Greg Gillard.

While the focus is on the action inside the rodeo arena, hundreds of volunteers have dedicated their lives to growing this event.

"I have a friend who is working right now... For months all day long and in the evenings selling just tickets," said Nelson.

There are more than 700 volunteers that are working to put on the rodeo. Rodeo officials say by the end of the weekend more than 35,000 people will have experienced this event.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off for a sulk.
C U meanies and hopefully some of the nice people later.


----------



## Yvonne G

OK, I've wasted enough time in here this a.m. Time to get out there in the rain and pick up poop, clean out waterers and feed everyone. Talk to you all later.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> OK, I've wasted enough time in here this a.m. Time to get out there in the rain and pick up poop, clean out waterers and feed everyone. Talk to you all later.


Lol you just have to do some yard work!!


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> I love rain. Congrats. Guess the water I sent you guys finally arrived. YAY!!!


So you and I are "pluviophiles!!!!": a lover of rain; someone who finds my and peace of mind during rainy days!!!!! (... But my hubby hates rain- he LOVES a clear, blue sunny day!  )


----------



## Killerrookie

Anyone home?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> Anyone home?


I'm not at home. I'm in Dubai. Close enough... ... 
So, how are you Austin?


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm not at home. I'm in Dubai. Close enough... ...
> So, how are you Austin?


Been there once, that place is so cool. I'm doing well, just still have a clogged up nose and my throat doesn't hurt as bad today. How are you doing?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> Been there once, that place is so cool. I'm doing well, just still have a clogged up nose and my throat doesn't hurt as bad today. How are you doing?


I'm Okay. Have to study from my A-S-S Quiz (Arabic social studies). It's an actual subject (and acronym) here. Haha.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning Noel!


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Noel!


Hi there *waves*


----------



## Killerrookie

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there *waves*


Good morning!!


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm Okay. Have to study from my A-S-S Quiz (Arabic social studies). It's an actual subject (and acronym) here. Haha.


We have US social studies, I guess it's kinda the same.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Battery is gonna die. So bye. *waves while crying*


----------



## Yvonne G

So I'm going around to all the tortoise yards and sheds, watering and feeding, cleaning up poop, and when I get to the aviary I see my normally loquacious blue crowned conure all puffed up and he didn't give me his usual "hello." My aviary is under the mulberry tree with the Asian tortoises. It's really too big for one bird at 4'x12'x6', but even though Waldo CAN fly, he doesn't. So all that room is wasted on him. He climbs the bars from his perch over to the water, then back to his perch then climbs the other wall over to his food. He also has a little cloth 'bag' that he climbs into at night. 

I have a bunch of bird cages in the old house/shed, so I brought one inside, cleaned it up and set it up on the bureau in my bedroom. I put a black light over one end and covered the rest with a blanket, and brought Waldo inside. This is great news for Little Missy Kitty, so I'm having to keep my bedroom door shut unless I'm in there. I'm afraid Waldo is not long for this world.

Waldo is a rescue bird. He came to me a couple years ago from the Exotic Bird Sanctuary, which was going out of business. He had been housed prior to they're getting him, with a parakeet, who had ripped Waldo's lower beak away from the skull. It's still attached on one side, and looks completely normal, until you touch it, then you can see it's not attached on one side. 

He has always been very talkative. He barks when Misty does. He makes all kinds of noise when I'm raking leaves or making noise of my own, and he ALWAYS says "hello" when he sees me. But today, no noise.

I don't know how old he is, it may just be he's reached the end of his years. It might be due to his bad diet. He's been fed a diet of sunflower seeds. When I got him I started him on pellets and fresh fruits and veggies. He eats the fresh food, but ignores the pellets. Sunflower seeds are not good for birds. I think it causes fatty liver disease, but it's been so long since I've done bird research, I may be mis-remembering. All I can do for him (he has no other symptoms) is make him comfortable and hope the quiet and heat help him. I've enjoyed having Waldo here. He's a very friendly and interesting little birdy.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



good morning, Mz. AZ!


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> So I'm going around to all the tortoise yards and sheds, watering and feeding, cleaning up poop, and when I get to the aviary I see my normally loquacious blue crowned conure all puffed up and he didn't give me his usual "hello." My aviary is under the mulberry tree with the Asian tortoises. It's really too big for one bird at 4'x12'x6', but even though Waldo CAN fly, he doesn't. So all that room is wasted on him. He climbs the bars from his perch over to the water, then back to his perch then climbs the other wall over to his food. He also has a little cloth 'bag' that he climbs into at night.
> 
> I have a bunch of bird cages in the old house/shed, so I brought one inside, cleaned it up and set it up on the bureau in my bedroom. I put a black light over one end and covered the rest with a blanket, and brought Waldo inside. This is great news for Little Missy Kitty, so I'm having to keep my bedroom door shut unless I'm in there. I'm afraid Waldo is not long for this world.
> 
> Waldo is a rescue bird. He came to me a couple years ago from the Exotic Bird Sanctuary, which was going out of business. He had been housed prior to they're getting him, with a parakeet, who had ripped Waldo's lower beak away from the skull. It's still attached on one side, and looks completely normal, until you touch it, then you can see it's not attached on one side.
> 
> He has always been very talkative. He barks when Misty does. He makes all kinds of noise when I'm raking leaves or making noise of my own, and he ALWAYS says "hello" when he sees me. But today, no noise.
> 
> I don't know how old he is, it may just be he's reached the end of his years. It might be due to his bad diet. He's been fed a diet of sunflower seeds. When I got him I started him on pellets and fresh fruits and veggies. He eats the fresh food, but ignores the pellets. Sunflower seeds are not good for birds. I think it causes fatty liver disease, but it's been so long since I've done bird research, I may be mis-remembering. All I can do for him (he has no other symptoms) is make him comfortable and hope the quiet and heat help him. I've enjoyed having Waldo here. He's a very friendly and interesting little birdy.


Where's Waldo!!!!! Haha


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> I love rain. Congrats. Guess the water I sent you guys finally arrived. YAY!!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> So I'm going around to all the tortoise yards and sheds, watering and feeding, cleaning up poop, and when I get to the aviary I see my normally loquacious blue crowned conure all puffed up and he didn't give me his usual "hello." My aviary is under the mulberry tree with the Asian tortoises. It's really too big for one bird at 4'x12'x6', but even though Waldo CAN fly, he doesn't. So all that room is wasted on him. He climbs the bars from his perch over to the water, then back to his perch then climbs the other wall over to his food. He also has a little cloth 'bag' that he climbs into at night.
> 
> I have a bunch of bird cages in the old house/shed, so I brought one inside, cleaned it up and set it up on the bureau in my bedroom. I put a black light over one end and covered the rest with a blanket, and brought Waldo inside. This is great news for Little Missy Kitty, so I'm having to keep my bedroom door shut unless I'm in there. I'm afraid Waldo is not long for this world.
> 
> Waldo is a rescue bird. He came to me a couple years ago from the Exotic Bird Sanctuary, which was going out of business. He had been housed prior to they're getting him, with a parakeet, who had ripped Waldo's lower beak away from the skull. It's still attached on one side, and looks completely normal, until you touch it, then you can see it's not attached on one side.
> 
> He has always been very talkative. He barks when Misty does. He makes all kinds of noise when I'm raking leaves or making noise of my own, and he ALWAYS says "hello" when he sees me. But today, no noise.
> 
> I don't know how old he is, it may just be he's reached the end of his years. It might be due to his bad diet. He's been fed a diet of sunflower seeds. When I got him I started him on pellets and fresh fruits and veggies. He eats the fresh food, but ignores the pellets. Sunflower seeds are not good for birds. I think it causes fatty liver disease, but it's been so long since I've done bird research, I may be mis-remembering. All I can do for him (he has no other symptoms) is make him comfortable and hope the quiet and heat help him. I've enjoyed having Waldo here. He's a very friendly and interesting little birdy.


I'm sorry to hear about Waldo
Morning Yvonne  *waves*


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> So I'm going around to all the tortoise yards and sheds, watering and feeding, cleaning up poop, and when I get to the aviary I see my normally loquacious blue crowned conure all puffed up and he didn't give me his usual "hello." My aviary is under the mulberry tree with the Asian tortoises. It's really too big for one bird at 4'x12'x6', but even though Waldo CAN fly, he doesn't. So all that room is wasted on him. He climbs the bars from his perch over to the water, then back to his perch then climbs the other wall over to his food. He also has a little cloth 'bag' that he climbs into at night.
> 
> I have a bunch of bird cages in the old house/shed, so I brought one inside, cleaned it up and set it up on the bureau in my bedroom. I put a black light over one end and covered the rest with a blanket, and brought Waldo inside. This is great news for Little Missy Kitty, so I'm having to keep my bedroom door shut unless I'm in there. I'm afraid Waldo is not long for this world.
> 
> Waldo is a rescue bird. He came to me a couple years ago from the Exotic Bird Sanctuary, which was going out of business. He had been housed prior to they're getting him, with a parakeet, who had ripped Waldo's lower beak away from the skull. It's still attached on one side, and looks completely normal, until you touch it, then you can see it's not attached on one side.
> 
> He has always been very talkative. He barks when Misty does. He makes all kinds of noise when I'm raking leaves or making noise of my own, and he ALWAYS says "hello" when he sees me. But today, no noise.
> 
> I don't know how old he is, it may just be he's reached the end of his years. It might be due to his bad diet. He's been fed a diet of sunflower seeds. When I got him I started him on pellets and fresh fruits and veggies. He eats the fresh food, but ignores the pellets. Sunflower seeds are not good for birds. I think it causes fatty liver disease, but it's been so long since I've done bird research, I may be mis-remembering. All I can do for him (he has no other symptoms) is make him comfortable and hope the quiet and heat help him. I've enjoyed having Waldo here. He's a very friendly and interesting little birdy.



I hope Waldo returns to his old self soon Do you have any photos?


----------



## Momof4

My phone and ipad are going to die!! I'm headed out to a reptile store today, lets see what supplies I come home with? 
Our sports were cancelled because of wet fields so it opened up our entire day!


----------



## AZtortMom

We are working on the ever ending kitchen project and then going on s company picnic this afternoon noon. 

Remember ladies, a man never got shot for improving the house


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> My phone and ipad are going to die!! I'm headed out to a reptile store today, lets see what supplies I come home with?
> Our sports were cancelled because of wet fields so it opened up our entire day!


Tell me what you get!!!!
I'm ordered something for the tortoise. It should be here Tuesday and oh man they haven't had it forever!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I hope Waldo returns to his old self soon Do you have any photos?



This was taken last year when he was moulting and feeling better than he does now:


----------



## Killerrookie

Wow he's a beauty!!! I never had a bird as a pet because my ears are super sensitive and hurt when something squeals


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> My phone and ipad are going to die!! I'm headed out to a reptile store today, lets see what supplies I come home with?
> Our sports were cancelled because of wet fields so it opened up our entire day!



Dying due to batteries? Bummer.

Supplies, ok, but animals? Questionable.

At least you're not having to do housework like I'm trying to get out of by sitting on the computer.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> We are working on the ever ending kitchen project and then going on s company picnic this afternoon noon.
> 
> Remember ladies, a man never got shot for improving the house
> View attachment 127445



Nice floor!


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> Wow he's a beauty!!! I never had a bird as a pet because my ears are super sensitive and hurt when something squeals



Then you'd be in a world of hurt. These guys can screech the hair right off your teeth!


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> Dying due to batteries? Bummer.
> 
> Supplies, ok, but animals? Questionable.
> 
> At least you're not having to do housework like I'm trying to get out of by sitting on the computer.


You want to come to Texas and now are yard


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Nice floor!


Thanks! I will post more pics when the counters are in and other things


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> Then you'd be in a world of hurt. These guys can screech the hair right off your teeth!


I can thank my dad for these ears!!!! That's where I believe I got them from because his ears hurt when lily barks.


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> You want to come to Texas and now are yard



Is it raining?


----------



## Yvonne G

My son and his family live in Forney, that's just outside DWF.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> Is it raining?


It rained about 4 hours ago, it stopped tho. Dallas is only 2 hours away from me haha.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Then you'd be in a world of hurt. These guys can screech the hair right off your teeth!


I gave my sister one of those guys about 20 years ago. I can't stay at her house because of that exact reason


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Yvonne G said:


> Then you'd be in a world of hurt. These guys can screech the hair right off your teeth!


Wow I am so glad I don't have hair on my teeth!! The braces are more than enough to deal with!!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey , Queen of TFO what is this weed ? Its all over my boys yard .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crack cocaine???????
> That's a bit excessive.
> And naughty, too.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm usually like that, silly


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi hi hi folks!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night ! ! !


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night ! ! !


Good night!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 127473
> 
> Hi hi hi folks!







Hi hi hi back to you too


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 127475
> 
> View attachment 127476
> 
> Hi hi hi back to you too












What are you doing today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, you poor poor abused baby! See what I mean? Men are such babies, while women, while sick, still have to do their housewifey chores (and fix their own lunches).


And complain.
Incessantly.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hey tigby!!!!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

mike taylor said:


> Hey , Queen of TFO what is this weed ? Its all over my boys yard .


They look like dandelions to me.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Hope the weather improves soon!


 Hello. It must be pretty hot back there. Tomorrow, expected temperature in Amman is.....27 degrees Celcius-*GREAT!*


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine wouldn't.


 Why not?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> So I'm going around to all the tortoise yards and sheds, watering and feeding, cleaning up poop, and when I get to the aviary I see my normally loquacious blue crowned conure all puffed up and he didn't give me his usual "hello." My aviary is under the mulberry tree with the Asian tortoises. It's really too big for one bird at 4'x12'x6', but even though Waldo CAN fly, he doesn't. So all that room is wasted on him. He climbs the bars from his perch over to the water, then back to his perch then climbs the other wall over to his food. He also has a little cloth 'bag' that he climbs into at night.
> 
> I have a bunch of bird cages in the old house/shed, so I brought one inside, cleaned it up and set it up on the bureau in my bedroom. I put a black light over one end and covered the rest with a blanket, and brought Waldo inside. This is great news for Little Missy Kitty, so I'm having to keep my bedroom door shut unless I'm in there. I'm afraid Waldo is not long for this world.
> 
> Waldo is a rescue bird. He came to me a couple years ago from the Exotic Bird Sanctuary, which was going out of business. He had been housed prior to they're getting him, with a parakeet, who had ripped Waldo's lower beak away from the skull. It's still attached on one side, and looks completely normal, until you touch it, then you can see it's not attached on one side.
> 
> He has always been very talkative. He barks when Misty does. He makes all kinds of noise when I'm raking leaves or making noise of my own, and he ALWAYS says "hello" when he sees me. But today, no noise.
> 
> I don't know how old he is, it may just be he's reached the end of his years. It might be due to his bad diet. He's been fed a diet of sunflower seeds. When I got him I started him on pellets and fresh fruits and veggies. He eats the fresh food, but ignores the pellets. Sunflower seeds are not good for birds. I think it causes fatty liver disease, but it's been so long since I've done bird research, I may be mis-remembering. All I can do for him (he has no other symptoms) is make him comfortable and hope the quiet and heat help him. I've enjoyed having Waldo here. He's a very friendly and interesting little birdy.


Really, really sending love and good wishes to Waldo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> We are working on the ever ending kitchen project and then going on s company picnic this afternoon noon.
> 
> Remember ladies, a man never got shot for improving the house
> View attachment 127445


Nor did he get shot for getting somebody else to improve the house.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why not?


I wouldn't like to be called a grandmother, that's all.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> So I'm going around to all the tortoise yards and sheds, watering and feeding, cleaning up poop, and when I get to the aviary I see my normally loquacious blue crowned conure all puffed up and he didn't give me his usual "hello." My aviary is under the mulberry tree with the Asian tortoises. It's really too big for one bird at 4'x12'x6', but even though Waldo CAN fly, he doesn't. So all that room is wasted on him. He climbs the bars from his perch over to the water, then back to his perch then climbs the other wall over to his food. He also has a little cloth 'bag' that he climbs into at night.
> 
> I have a bunch of bird cages in the old house/shed, so I brought one inside, cleaned it up and set it up on the bureau in my bedroom. I put a black light over one end and covered the rest with a blanket, and brought Waldo inside. This is great news for Little Missy Kitty, so I'm having to keep my bedroom door shut unless I'm in there. I'm afraid Waldo is not long for this world.
> 
> Waldo is a rescue bird. He came to me a couple years ago from the Exotic Bird Sanctuary, which was going out of business. He had been housed prior to they're getting him, with a parakeet, who had ripped Waldo's lower beak away from the skull. It's still attached on one side, and looks completely normal, until you touch it, then you can see it's not attached on one side.
> 
> He has always been very talkative. He barks when Misty does. He makes all kinds of noise when I'm raking leaves or making noise of my own, and he ALWAYS says "hello" when he sees me. But today, no noise.
> 
> I don't know how old he is, it may just be he's reached the end of his years. It might be due to his bad diet. He's been fed a diet of sunflower seeds. When I got him I started him on pellets and fresh fruits and veggies. He eats the fresh food, but ignores the pellets. Sunflower seeds are not good for birds. I think it causes fatty liver disease, but it's been so long since I've done bird research, I may be mis-remembering. All I can do for him (he has no other symptoms) is make him comfortable and hope the quiet and heat help him. I've enjoyed having Waldo here. He's a very friendly and interesting little birdy.


Regardless of what happens, you have obviously made a tremendous difference for Waldo. I hope he perks up and is back to his usual self soon!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Hey , Queen of TFO what is this weed ? Its all over my boys yard .


Hi, Mike.
I'm not actually Yvonne, nor could or would I ever be, but I know this one.
It's broadleaf plantain - Plantago major and though i'm always a bit nervous in case i'm wrong I'm pretty sure I'm right.
Anyway, if so, it's very good for your torts and Tidgy eats it often and enjoys it.
I'm not a queen either.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Dying due to batteries? Bummer.
> 
> Supplies, ok, but animals? Questionable.
> 
> At least you're not having to do housework like I'm trying to get out of by sitting on the computer.



Just needed a charge.

Not animals, just a CHE and a look around. I saw so many hatchlings and they are so tiny and cute! Besides LLL we have a decent reptile store here in San Diego. I don't get down there much because LLL is a few minutes from me. 

I need to clean the bathrooms and I have two sick people in my house I have to take care of because they are both males


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Just needed a charge.
> 
> Not animals, just a CHE and a look around. I saw so many hatchlings and they are so tiny and cute! Besides LLL we have a decent reptile store here in San Diego. I don't get down there much because LLL is a few minutes from me.
> 
> I need to clean the bathrooms and I have two sick people in my house I have to take care of because they are both males


Yes, that is all correct.
Remember we get more sick than you do.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## Killerrookie

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey


 hey there!! Where have you been hiding?


----------



## mike taylor

What's happening Nick ? Thanks for the weed ID . That's what I was thinking .


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey



Hey


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> Tell me what you get!!!!
> I'm ordered something for the tortoise. It should be here Tuesday and oh man they haven't had it forever!!!



I just bought a CHE. Boring, i know. I just needed to get out of the house. The store is big so my daughter and I walked around. 

What did you order, Mazuri?


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> I just bought a CHE. Boring, i know. I just needed to get out of the house. The store is big so my daughter and I walked around.
> 
> What did you order, Mazuri?


Yea a 25 pound bag of it, so excited to get it lol


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> hey there!! Where have you been hiding?


 So when did you want the geckos


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> So when did you want the geckos


Well today we have this stupid huge bonbrook party crap, to be honest I don't know. When is a good time to come get them from you?


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Well today we have this stupid huge bonbrook party crap, to be honest I don't know. When is a good time to come get them from you?


Any evening after work. Tomorrow is fine.... Today is out of the question though


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> Any evening after work. Tomorrow is fine.... Today is out of the question though


Yeah I was thinking the same. So what are you up to? How's the new boxie doing?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I posted a funny one in the jokes thread.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I need say no more…


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Hey , Queen of TFO what is this weed ? Its all over my boys yard .
> 
> View attachment 127463



It looks like plantain. It's good tortoise food.


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night ! ! !



Sleep tight...don't let the bedbugs bite! (a silly saying here in the states in order to scare children to sleep)


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> Sleep tight...don't let the bedbugs bite! (a silly saying here in the states in order to scare children to sleep)


Hey Yvonne, have you gotten any house work done?


----------



## Yvonne G

No. I use any excuse to get out of it.


----------



## Killerrookie

Haha!! How come you don't like doing housework?


----------



## Yvonne G

Today, after lunch, I waited for a guest to come over to take a look at how to set up a sulcata. He took one in from a friend who didn't want it anymore. Weighs about 60lbs. He and his wife and their about 8mo. son took "the tour." We spent most of the time with SO. He's so very people oriented. Loves to have his neck scratched and to be hand fed.

After they left I got a phone call from someone wanting to bring me two Texas tortoises. He thought they were male and female, however they are both female. I still need to log them in and take their pictures. I'll do that when I turn off the Forum (in order to get out of housework).


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> It looks like plantain. It's good tortoise food.


...and plantain is also a weed that is safely edible for humans! You'll notice I said "edible," and NOT "tasty."  Ask me how I know!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> Today, after lunch, I waited for a guest to come over to take a look at how to set up a sulcata. He took one in from a friend who didn't want it anymore. Weighs about 60lbs. He and his wife and their about 8mo. son took "the tour." We spent most of the time with SO. He's so very people oriented. Loves to have his neck scratched and to be hand fed.
> 
> After they left I got a phone call from someone wanting to bring me two Texas tortoises. He thought they were male and female, however they are both female. I still need to log them in and take their pictures. I'll do that when I turn off the Forum (in order to get out of housework).


Yvonne, so lucky you got two Texas tortoises!!! I'm jelly!!!! I would spend most my time with SO too. Beautiful looking a Aldabra.


----------



## Killerrookie

Moozillion said:


> ...and plantain is also a weed that is safely edible for humans! You'll notice I said "edible," and NOT "tasty."  Ask me how I know!!!


Did you take a bite out of it?


----------



## Yvonne G

Housework is a big waste of time. I live on a busy street. The speed limit is as fast as you can go, and most people adhere to it. So there's always dust in the air. I can dust this morning and everything will have a layer of dust on it by this afternoon. Plus, Misty doesn't wipe her feet when she comes in, so if I wash the kitchen floor this morning, it will be dirty again by this afternoon. Why make my bed when I'm going to mess it up again tonight. As for the dishes, well, I love the way the kitchen looks when the sink and counter tops are clean, so I DO wash the dishes daily.

But I think you catch my drift. Why bother when it just plain doesn't stay that way?


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> ...and plantain is also a weed that is safely edible for humans! You'll notice I said "edible," and NOT "tasty."  Ask me how I know!!!



How do you know?


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> Housework is a big waste of time. I live on a busy street. The speed limit is as fast as you can go, and most people adhere to it. So there's always dust in the air. I can dust this morning and everything will have a layer of dust on it by this afternoon. Plus, Misty doesn't wipe her feet when she comes in, so if I wash the kitchen floor this morning, it will be dirty again by this afternoon. Why make my bed when I'm going to mess it up again tonight. As for the dishes, well, I love the way the kitchen looks when the sink and counter tops are clean, so I DO wash the dishes daily.
> 
> But I think you catch my drift. Why bother when it just plain doesn't stay that way?


I don't do my bed either lol!!! You have a point with all this. I never asked but what are all the tortoises and turtles you own?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne,
In the horrible chance that housework is required of you tomorrow, you can count on me to say I'll stop by at some point but not actually do it. If we are all willing to be flakes for you, I say take advantage of the opportunity.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Yvonne, so lucky you got two Texas tortoises!!! I'm jelly!!!!



Me too!


----------



## bouaboua

Iochroma said:


> Not really recognizing that. Sorry


Thank you anyway!!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Housework is a big waste of time. I live on a busy street. The speed limit is as fast as you can go, and most people adhere to it. So there's always dust in the air. I can dust this morning and everything will have a layer of dust on it by this afternoon. Plus, Misty doesn't wipe her feet when she comes in, so if I wash the kitchen floor this morning, it will be dirty again by this afternoon. Why make my bed when I'm going to mess it up again tonight. As for the dishes, well, I love the way the kitchen looks when the sink and counter tops are clean, so I DO wash the dishes daily.
> 
> But I think you catch my drift. Why bother when it just plain doesn't stay that way?



It is my theory too


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> I don't do my bed either lol!!! You have a point with all this. I never asked but what are all the tortoises and turtles you own?



I have about 15 (last time I counted) different species, that adds up to around 100 animals. This includes many, many box turtles and water turtles. I have two types of leopards, two types of Manouria, Redfooted, Yellowfooted, Aldabran, Russian, two kinds of Gopherus, Sulcata, at least one of every kind of U.S. box turtle not counting ornata, RES, Actinemys, Phrynops and florida soft shells. I think that is about it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yvonne,
> In the horrible chance that housework is required of you tomorrow, you can count on me to say I'll stop by at some point but not actually do it. If we are all willing to be flakes for you, I say take advantage of the opportunity.



But that defeats the purpose. If I know someone is stopping by, I must clean house.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> I have about 15 (last time I counted) different species, that adds up to around 100 animals. This includes many, many box turtles and water turtles. I have two types of leopards, two types of Manouria, Redfooted, Yellowfooted, Aldabran, Russian, two kinds of Gopherus, Sulcata, at least one of every kind of U.S. box turtle not counting ornata, RES, Actinemys, Phrynops and florida soft shells. I think that is about it.


So much!!! I'm so jealous


----------



## AZtortMom

I really want to add some RES and some cherry heads to my collection but my hubby won't let me  maybe once we move to a bigger piece of property I can talk him into it


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> I really want to add some RES and some cherry heads to my collection but my hubby won't let me  maybe once we move to a bigger piece of property I can talk him into it



Yeah, I just LOVE Allregraf's cherryheads.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> What's happening Nick ? Thanks for the weed ID . That's what I was thinking .


?
Now I'm sulking.
Even more.


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> Did you take a bite out of it?


Yes, I did!  BUT only after having read on SEVERAL sites about people foraging for edible greens in the wild, followed by several photos of the plant, so I had no doubt.
I was curious about edible weeds for a while, and have also eaten sow thistle and dollar weed. 
Sow thistle was ok, the dollar weed was very tough and fibrous- I spit it out. 
But it's fun to know stuff like that. 
I've been told that "weed" is just a name we call plants we haven't figured out a use for yet- and I agree!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine wouldn't.


will too. you can't help it....


----------



## Moozillion

Does anyone know how Mazuri Tortoise Food LS is different from just plain Mazuri Tortoise Food????


----------



## Killerrookie

Moozillion said:


> Does anyone know how Mazuri Tortoise Food LS is different from just plain Mazuri Tortoise Food????


I've been reading that it's more healthy for the tortoise, it has more hay and grass in it and less bad things in it. But most tortoise love the original for some reason.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Does anyone know how Mazuri Tortoise Food LS is different from just plain Mazuri Tortoise Food????


Taste them and find out.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Kathy, I'm going to take your advice and get my head down for an hour or two.
> It just seems such a waste of a beautiful day.



Lat night I had my last 6 teeth pulled and he shaved my gum....I bled so bad I looked like I murdered someone. There was blood all over him and me. I finally stopped bleeding in the middle of the night. My teeth were pulled at 11 am. I felt crappy, but still had animals to care for. This morning I am surprised I did not die in bed, and today I am out planting flowers. Men are wimps. Ya just gotta forget how lousy you feel and get your work done. Mine needs to be done whether I feel good or not. I live alone, and I just can't get Mike up here to help me.....so I do it all myself. Front yard, side yard and back yard. Many flower or vegetable beds. But I do it, and NOT because I want to, but because it needs to be done....That's your gramma lecture for the week...


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Taste them and find out.


Haha, you got me laughing my *** off!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Lat night I had my last 6 teeth pulled and he shaved my gum....I bled so bad I looked like I murdered someone. There was blood all over him and me. I finally stopped bleeding in the middle of the night. My teeth were pulled at 11 am. I felt crappy, but still had animals to care for. This morning I am surprised I did not die in bed, and today I am out planting flowers. Men are wimps. Ya just gotta forget how lousy you feel and get your work done. Mine needs to be done whether I feel good or not. I live alone, and I just can't get Mike up here to help me.....so I do it all myself. Front yard, side yard and back yard. Many flower or vegetable beds. But I do it, and NOT because I want to, but because it needs to be done....That's your gramma lecture for the week...


I've lost several teeth too. Know what that's like.
But thankfully I've got wifey and a selection of slaves and servants to do most of the other stuff.
I've got a cold. It's serious and I can wimp if I want to!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

I have been putting off mowing the yard due to so much rain. I have to do it today. It was up to my hips. I should have used a machete but all I had was a weed eater. I thought about hiring someone to do it....but I got it done.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Nepal


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> Does anyone know how Mazuri Tortoise Food LS is different from just plain Mazuri Tortoise Food????


The newer formula has Timothy hay in it and less sugar. The torts do favor the older formula beautiful the sugar. My torts didn't notice a difference when I switched to the new formula


----------



## AZtortMom

The progress made today on the kitchen


the title on the counter and the back splash will be worked on next.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> The progress made today on the kitchen
> View attachment 127515
> View attachment 127516
> the title on the counter and the back splash will be worked on next.


Looking good, Noel.
Very nice so far.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's going to be so pretty!


----------



## AZtortMom

Thanks guys!


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Nepal
> View attachment 127511


Beautiful, Ken.


----------



## mike taylor

I went to Home Depot picked up a UV filter for my pond . Been having green water problems . Hopefully this 150$ filter will clear it up .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just saw on the Telly a story about Bruce Jenner. The follow through was ,“what's next for Bruce Jenner?" And I thought to my self and you ins, “Boobs"? It's obvious,right?


----------



## mike taylor

Hey KEN what's up?


----------



## mike taylor

What's up with the chat lately ? So slow !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Slow because we're here. Heather is likely busy being a new grandma and all else are asleep.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Mike, did you see my joke?


----------



## mike taylor

You think sleeping already it's to early for that . Unless its happy fun time . haha


----------



## Donna/Turbo

It is Saturday Night, they are all out having a great time!!


----------



## Momof4

Quick question, how do you delete PM's? I need to weed through old ones from a few years ago?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Quick question, how do you delete PM's? I need to weed through old ones from a few years ago?


Hold on…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think if you choose the, “leave conversation " option you clean it up.


----------



## mike taylor

I haven't found a way to delete them .


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think if you choose the, “leave conversation " option you clean it up.



I will try it. Thanks!


----------



## Momof4

It worked Ken! Thank you Sir!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

http://time.com/3835615/turtle-photobomb-philppines/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> It worked Ken! Thank you Sir!


Sometimes virtue triumphs over evil.


----------



## mike taylor

Man ,KEN you so smart it worked for me to . Took ten minutes to get it cleaned out but it worked.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Random babblings…


----------



## mike taylor

I like the second one . So true !


----------



## Donna/Turbo

I rescued this turtle yesterday on the side of the road. He fell off the curb near a pond and couldn't get back up. He was very large and heavy.


----------



## mike taylor

That a cool softshell turtle.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Random babblings…
> View attachment 127520
> View attachment 127521



I like the second one!!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

mike taylor said:


> That a cool softshell turtle.


This is the second weird looking turtle I have found this month. Remember the first one was that alien looking snapping turtle.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

This is a speckled Padloper. The smallest tortoise in the world. I love it!!


----------



## mike taylor

I would love to have one ,but they are better off in the wild .


----------



## Donna/Turbo

mike taylor said:


> I would love to have one ,but they are better off in the wild .


Thats what I was just reading about. Very sad. They can only lay one egg at a time, and the zoo has had 2 of them for 6 years and they have had no success in mating.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

This is exactly how I feel!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Wow I must be really bored!!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Did you know they were such good climbers!! This can't be real!!


----------



## mike taylor

Yes it is real . I picked up a big snapper off the road and put it in the back of my truck . When I got home it was almost on the roof climbed right up my truck rack .


----------



## AZtortMom

*whistling in the dark*


----------



## tortdad

Well I found a solution to my painted truck issue. I spent about 8 hours with different cleaners. The best I could get the interior was to get most of the big areas of grey primer out which just left the truck looking like it was very dirty. I cleaned the crap out of it and polished it up with a mega ton of armor all and fabreeze and turned that sucker in,lol. The best part is that they also let me trade my Harley in so even though my truck payment when up (I bought a much nicer truck than what I had) my overall monthly outgo went down $150 a month.


----------



## tortdad

Forgot the pic


----------



## Yvonne G

Blasphemy! No more Harley??? OMG! Someone quick! Feel that man's forehead. He must be sick (or crazy).


----------



## mike taylor

What's that a tool box in the fender? Nice truck at least it's not from government Motor Company. Haha I like it . Did you like the gray paint so much you got a gray truck ? Haha I had to sorry .


----------



## mike taylor

I know I'm breaking the glass and soaking it in bleach so I can drink and eat at the same time .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I know I'm breaking the glass and soaking it in bleach so I can drink and eat at the same time .



We do miss him, don't we.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah , I miss Newt so I have to pick on Kevin . In my defense he told me it would be funny when he got a new truck in his driveway .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> What's that a tool box in the fender? Nice truck at least it's not from government Motor Company. Haha I like it . Did you like the gray paint so much you got a gray truck ? Haha I had to sorry .


 Yeh it's a little built in box. Yeh I missed the grey primer so intent with silver. Actually silver was the only color they had in 4x4 with the trim level I wanted. I didn't care what color as long as it wasn't white or another black one.


----------



## mike taylor

Well it looks like Nissan had paint sprayed on him to . So he made a little nifty box to keep it in . But for real the Titan is a killer truck . What kind of warranty did you get with it ?


----------



## mike taylor

Hey , don't punch me the next time we have lunch ! Haha I'll buy .


----------



## Donna/Turbo

It's huge. I think it needs bigger wheels. Very nice!


----------



## mike taylor

They are some tough trucks . There is a plc programmer that has a truck like that he goes though some tough spots . When we build new water plants the ground is nasty he goes right through it . I have to park on the road and walk in . My work truck will sink . F350 duly with a big tool box on it . To heavy to go off road .


----------



## Donna/Turbo

I love the M&m store!


----------



## mike taylor

Where is the m&m store ? I want to go !


----------



## Killerrookie

Donna/Turbo said:


> I love the M&m store!
> View attachment 127531


WHAT THERES A M&M STORE??


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Orlando has everything!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Yeah , I miss Newt so I have to pick on Kevin . In my defense he told me it would be funny when he got a new truck in his driveway .


I'm here.


----------



## Killerrookie

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm here.


He's back?!?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Somebody fixes your lunch??? Send'em down here I can't eat anything but smoothies for 2 months, and I don't even know what they are. I don't like yogurt, fruit or veggies. Can't we make one with just ice cream.? This sucks, Iim abpout to starve to death.I'm guessing I


Yvonne G said:


> Here's what's happening in my town today. I forgot all about the Clovis Rodeo Parade. It doesn't start until 10. Hopefully the rain will have stopped by then:
> 
> For more than a century cowboys have taken to the arena dirt in Clovis. In front of cheering crowds they ride bucking broncos, wrestle steers, and salute America. This rodeo tradition and western lifestyle is described as the backbone of this California community.
> 
> 
> 
> "It's very important to the Clovis people and it's great for the community. It brings a lot of money in here and a lot of Cowboys on the circuit look forward to this so I think it's great," said Clovis resident Ileen Nelson, whose husband spent years volunteering at the Clovis Rodeo.Thousands of people have returned to fill the stands, but the action is attracting new fans from as far away as Russia.
> "It's a very big thing here in Clovis and by the way all the people are stopping by it should be very fun and very crowded," said Tatiana oyseychik, who is visiting from Russia and attending the Clovis Rodeo for the first time
> Both in the stands and in the chutes this rodeo is now on the international radar. Cowboys from as far away as Austrailia and Brazil have come to compete for cash and the title of Clovis Rodeo Champion.
> "I think that's a sign of where we've come over the years. We've built this rodeo into one of the top 15 in the United States. We add money to the prize money for these guys and we bring in the best stock from the stock contractors. So that helps us bring the best cowboys here and put on the best show," said President of the Clovis Rodeo Association Greg Gillard.
> While the focus is on the action inside the rodeo arena, hundreds of volunteers have dedicated their lives to growing this event.
> "I have a friend who is working right now... For months all day long and in the evenings selling just tickets," said Nelson.
> There are more than 700 volunteers that are working to put on the rodeo. Rodeo officials say by the end of the weekend more than 35,000 people will have experienced this event.



OMGosh, I missed the Clovis Rodeo, it's more damn fun, that means I missed Big Hat Dayz too huh?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

[


Donna/Turbo said:


> Wow I am so glad I don't have hair on my teeth!! The braces are more than enough to deal with!!


least you have teeth...

Yvonne, I'm so sorry to hear he's sick. MY outside birds eats sunflower seeds daily, I buy it in 40 pound bags.
I certainly hope he gets better. When the big Boss Man all fluffed, and I looked at him and said to him, "gosh, I hope you're not sick, I don't have any money for a Vet"....And he fell off the perch and died, just like that. It blew me away, to quote an old saying. It's awful when anything alive dies under my or your care I hate it.... I'm sorry Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Hey , Queen of TFO what is this weed ? Its all over my boys yard .
> 
> View attachment 127463


Plaintain, good for tortoises, mine don't eat it....Your "boys' should....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Donna/Turbo said:


> They look like dandelions to me.


no they're not


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Moozillion said:


> Yes, I did!  BUT only after having read on SEVERAL sites about people foraging for edible greens in the wild, followed by several photos of the plant, so I had no doubt.
> I was curious about edible weeds for a while, and have also eaten sow thistle and dollar weed.
> Sow thistle was ok, the dollar weed was very tough and fibrous- I spit it out.
> But it's fun to know stuff like that.
> I've been told that "weed" is just a name we call plants we haven't figured out a use for yet- and I agree!



Pretty much that's not the problem with "weed" here in Oregon........


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've lost several teeth too. Know what that's like.
> But thankfully I've got wifey and a selection of slaves and servants to do most of the other stuff.
> I've got a cold. It's serious and I can wimp if I want to!



Your slaves spoil you....that's bad for a person's health. Get up and do something!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> It is Saturday Night, they are all out having a great time!!


Or ill in bed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> This is a speckled Padloper. The smallest tortoise in the world. I love it!!
> View attachment 127523


Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Blasphemy! No more Harley??? OMG! Someone quick! Feel that man's forehead. He must be sick (or crazy).


I've been trying to sell it for about two months


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Well it looks like Nissan had paint sprayed on him to . So he made a little nifty box to keep it in . But for real the Titan is a killer truck . What kind of warranty did you get with it ?


5 year 100k


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> I love the M&m store!
> View attachment 127531


Wifey once spent a whole evening putting a packet of M&Ms into alphabetical order.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Your slaves spoil you....that's bad for a person's health. Get up and do something!


Did. 
Got dizzy.
Fell over.
Going back to bed.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Donna/Turbo said:


> Wow I must be really bored!!



To be reading all this bs?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> Well I found a solution to my painted truck issue. I spent about 8 hours with different cleaners. The best I could get the interior was to get most of the big areas of grey primer out which just left the truck looking like it was very dirty. I cleaned the crap out of it and polished it up with a mega ton of armor all and fabreeze and turned that sucker in,lol. The best part is that they also let me trade my Harley in so even though my truck payment when up (I bought a much nicer truck than what I had) my overall monthly outgo went down $150 a month.




You sold your Harley????? OK You and I are thru....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Donna/Turbo said:


> I have been putting off mowing the yard due to so much rain. I have to do it today. It was up to my hips. I should have used a machete but all I had was a weed eater. I thought about hiring someone to do it....but I got it done.


yOU GO GIRL!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> We do miss him, don't we.


not yet


----------



## tortdad

maggie3fan said:


> You sold your Harley????? OK You and I are thru....



If I lived where you do is still have it. Houston has over 4 million people and they all drive like morons. Riding a bike out here is very dangerous unless you honest outside the city limits. With working all the time and 4 kids at home I never get a chance to ride it. When i do it's quick short trip is the city where everyone is trying to kill me. It's just not worth making payments on a bike that I ride a handful of times a year. I've had it 2 years and put 4 thousand miles on. 3 thousand of them were in the first 6 months.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> If I lived where you do is still have it. Houston has over 4 million people and they all drive like morons. Riding a bike out here is very dangerous unless you honest outside the city limits. With working all the time and 4 kids at home I never get a chance to ride it. When i do it's quick short trip is the city where everyone is trying to kill me. It's just not worth making payments on a bike that I ride a handful of times a year. I've had it 2 years and put 4 thousand miles on. 3 thousand of them were in the first 6 months.


Forget the Harley (altho you reasoning is valid) I've spent some time in Houston...Too many people....But 4 kids??? That's worse that getting rid of your Harley. Should'of gotten rid of the kids instead...


----------



## Killerrookie

Hey tortdad I probably won't be able to get the little guys tomorrow  . I just got home from that neighborhood party and are whole family is tired. Over 450 people from the neighborhood showed up and I had to help my mom manage the whole thing because She was In charge of this party and I'm just tired and want to sleep in... Only fun thing I got to do at the party was talk and eat. Also got to get on my phone a little bit and see what was going on in the TFO.


----------



## Killerrookie

Now if you excuse me I'm gonna go rest and sleep in a little because tomorrow I need to mow and pull weeds from the garden.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

You're young and should have boundless energy.
Oh, I forgot you have my cyber-cold.
Let's @tortdad to make sure he gets it.
Kevin, good morning and please see above.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're young and should have boundless energy.
> Oh, I forgot you have my cyber-cold.
> Let's @tortdad to make sure he gets it.
> Kevin, good morning and please see above.


Cold is pretty much gone. Just gave a sore throat that's all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Cold is pretty much gone. Just gave a sore throat that's all.


Gave a sore throat to whom?
Better not have been me, I've already got one.
Another cyber-malady.


----------



## Killerrookie

I mean have lol. Seriously I'm heading to bed now haha no distractions!!! If you see me text back or answer something on this forum, just tell me to go to bed lol.


----------



## puffy137

Donna/Turbo said:


> View attachment 127522
> 
> 
> I rescued this turtle yesterday on the side of the road. He fell off the curb near a pond and couldn't get back up. He was very large and heavy.


That turtle has got the face of a woman I saw in the super market yesterday !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I mean have lol. Seriously I'm heading to bed now haha no distractions!!! If you see me text back or answer something on this forum, just tell me to go to bed lol.


Go to bed!!!!
At once!!!!


----------



## puffy137

I went to the chalet yesterday, the weather was vile . Dust , wind , low visibility. Luckily my oldest friend came with me , she's originally from Egypt. Then her 2 daughters , & 5 granddaughters came too. Ages from 8,to 21. It was a little cramped but fun , as they couldn't go out on the beach it was whipping up stinging sand . Hope in future we will get better weather , when the summer kicks in. Bathing here is such a joy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Sounds fun.
Summer should be here soon.
Unless we've broken the weather again.


----------



## Heather H

I am so very hungry for a big hunk of dark chocolate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> I am so very hungry for a big hunk of dark chocolate.


Wifey has some somewhere but I can't find it.
Sorry.


----------



## puffy137

Heather H said:


> I am so very hungry for a big hunk of dark chocolate.


I'm a chocoholic , I could live on the stuff. Cadburys being my fav, not so keen on the dark stuff.


----------



## puffy137

Next door neighbour just popped in , she can't leave her sick husband for long , so no walks in the park for us these days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> I'm a chocoholic , I could live on the stuff. Cadburys being my fav, not so keen on the dark stuff.


I don't eat chocolate very often.
Enjoy it when I do.
Cadburys is good but I like dark, milk and even white sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyway, I'm crawling off back to bed as there's no one to carry me.
See you all later.
Enjoy your day.
Say hi to your neighbour, puffy. 
And hope you get some dark chocolate, Heather.
Night-night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning all.
Morning @AbdullaAli , you seem to be the only one up so far this fine morn.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning all.
> Morning @AbdullaAli , you seem to be the only one up so far this fine morn.


Morning. Feeling kinda tired. Going back home (from school).


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyway, I'm crawling off back to bed as there's no one to carry me.
> See you all later.
> Enjoy your day.
> Say hi to your neighbour, puffy.
> And hope you get some dark chocolate, Heather.
> Night-night.


Thank you Adam. I thought you went to bed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning.


Morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning. Feeling kinda tired. Going back home (from school).


Oh, no!
Hope you haven't caught the cyber-cold.


----------



## Heather H

I'm awake. Exhausted beyond belief.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Thank you Adam. I thought you went to bed.


Did, got my two hours and am now back again.
Feeling a little better today.
Did you find some chocolate?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning.


Morning, Ken, liked your stuff yesterday.
Very good


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did, got my two hours and am now back again.
> Feeling a little better today.
> Did you find some chocolate?


Yes ate a nice piece of dark chocolate. Glad you are feeling a bit better.


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning.


Good morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Yes ate a nice piece of dark chocolate. Glad you are feeling a bit better.


Thanks.
I'm still going to moan a lot though


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no!
> Hope you haven't caught the cyber-cold.


Cyber-tummy-ache to be exact.


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think if you choose the, “leave conversation " option you clean it up.


Thank you. Just did this. I needed to clean up my inbox .


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey once spent a whole evening putting a packet of M&Ms into alphabetical order.


Not funny. There are only 2 letters.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Heather H said:


> Not funny. There are only 2 letters.


I think he meant sorting them by color. That or he may have a different brand of M&Ms in Morocco


----------



## Heather H

I'm off to lay down. Night all. Even though it is 6 am here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It seems I drifted off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Cyber-tummy-ache to be exact.


Mmmmm, who gave you that, I wonder?
Wasn't me.
Who out there has had tummy-ache recently?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Not funny. There are only 2 letters.





AbdullaAli said:


> I think he meant sorting them by color. That or he may have a different brand of M&Ms in Morocco


Difficult to find M&Ms in Morocco, But I was actually being unfairly impolite to wifey.
It's a blonde joke, alphabetical order when they're all M.
Sorry, fell a bit flat and mean to wifey who's actually very smart.
Or Smartie. (English version of M&Ms)


----------



## tortdad

maggie3fan said:


> Forget the Harley (altho you reasoning is valid) I've spent some time in Houston...Too many people....But 4 kids??? That's worse that getting rid of your Harley. Should'of gotten rid of the kids instead...


 6 kids. 4 still at home
Daddy didn't have a tv, lol


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Difficult to find M&Ms in Morocco, But I was actually being unfairly impolite to wifey.
> It's a blonde joke, alphabetical order when they're all M.
> Sorry, fell a bit flat and mean to wifey who's actually very smart.
> Or Smartie. (English version of M&Ms)


 I got your joke, it reminded me of one. 

Why did the blonde get fired from the M&M factory???











because she threw away all the W's


----------



## Abdulla6169

I think I've had too much internet for one day:


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> Yes, I did!  BUT only after having read on SEVERAL sites about people foraging for edible greens in the wild, followed by several photos of the plant, so I had no doubt.
> I was curious about edible weeds for a while, and have also eaten sow thistle and dollar weed.
> Sow thistle was ok, the dollar weed was very tough and fibrous- I spit it out.
> But it's fun to know stuff like that.
> I've been told that "weed" is just a name we call plants we haven't figured out a use for yet- and I agree!



I had great aunt whose salads were all harvested from the yard weeds.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning, afternoon and evening!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Good morning, afternoon and evening!


Morning, afternoon, or evening to you too Jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui

It is starting out as another overcast kinda dreary day here again. I did manage to get some of the garage cleaned out yesterday and had three cans of trash.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning, afternoon, or evening to you too Jacqui!



*gives a long distance wave* Hi! How has your day been?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Lat night I had my last 6 teeth pulled and he shaved my gum....I bled so bad I looked like I murdered someone. There was blood all over him and me. I finally stopped bleeding in the middle of the night. My teeth were pulled at 11 am. I felt crappy, but still had animals to care for. This morning I am surprised I did not die in bed, and today I am out planting flowers. Men are wimps. Ya just gotta forget how lousy you feel and get your work done. Mine needs to be done whether I feel good or not. I live alone, and I just can't get Mike up here to help me.....so I do it all myself. Front yard, side yard and back yard. Many flower or vegetable beds. But I do it, and NOT because I want to, but because it needs to be done....That's your gramma lecture for the week...



shave the gums?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I just LOVE Allregraf's cherryheads.



Me too! She has the best beauties if you like color. She herself is such a sweet person, too.


----------



## Jacqui

Donna/Turbo said:


> I have been putting off mowing the yard due to so much rain. to do it..



Amazing how those plants sneak in fast growth when they know you can not be cutting the down.


----------



## Moozillion

maggie3fan said:


> Pretty much that's not the problem with "weed" here in Oregon........


HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Amazing how those plants sneak in fast growth when they know you can not be cutting the down.



I cut the grass for Bob and the others every morning with scissors.....over time, the whole lawn gets cut. I love that my neighbors think I'm the crazy lady next door.....


----------



## Moozillion

Donna/Turbo said:


> Orlando has everything!


I was born in Orlando, so you KNOW it's a great place!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

puffy137 said:


> That turtle has got the face of a woman I saw in the super market yesterday !


It's a darn softshell....Yvonne has been involved in tortoises for about 35 years now, never found a turtle. Me about 10 years, all I ever saw wild was a RES laying eggs in the park pond....


----------



## Moozillion

puffy137 said:


> I'm a chocoholic , I could live on the stuff. Cadburys being my fav, not so keen on the dark stuff.


Oh my Dear puffy, puffy, PUFFY!!! DARK chocolate is DIVINE!!! I've found a brand that makes its bars from specifically sourced cacao beans in specific Central and South American countries, AND copies some of the old methods! 
And my hubby orders another cocoa for me off the internet. It was originally made by a man who retired from the wine business and turned his skills and highly refined "nose" to the cocoa industry!!! I have a big scoop of cocoa in my coffee every morning!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Heather H said:


> I am so very hungry for a big hunk of dark chocolate.



OMG! The chocolate addict in me says yes! The fact that I had my teeth pulled Friday, says ouch, I can't really eat anything that's not extremely soft for 2 (read'em) 2 months. Can people live that way? I can only have smoothies, and I don't even know what they are. I was starving, so at midnight last night I got outa bed and made some mashed potatoes, mmmm good! Hope I lose 10 pounds on my mashed potato diet......hhahahahaha


----------



## Donna/Turbo

maggie3fan said:


> Somebody fixes your lunch??? Send'em down here I can't eat anything but smoothies for 2 months, and I don't even know what they are. I don't like yogurt, fruit or veggies. Can't we make one with just ice cream.? This sucks, Iim abpout to starve to death.I'm guessing I
> 
> 
> OMGosh, I missed the Clovis Rodeo, it's more damn fun, that means I missed Big Hat Dayz too huh?


Maggie I just had a smoothy with Kale, cucumber, banana, strawberry,peanut butter and milk. It was amazing!! Do you have a Nutrabullet??


----------



## Donna/Turbo

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! The chocolate addict in me says yes! The fact that I had my teeth pulled Friday, says ouch, I can't really eat anything that's not extremely soft for 2 (read'em) 2 months. Can people live that way? I can only have smoothies, and I don't even know what they are. I was starving, so at midnight last night I got outa bed and made some mashed potatoes, mmmm good! Hope I lose 10 pounds on my mashed potato diet......hhahahahaha


I cooked mashed potatoes yesterday and put a bag of peas in it and mixed them up. I could barely eat it! Even the peas hurt my teeth. I am calling it the braces diet!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I haven't found a way to delete them .


I've thought a lot about your female who won't go in her house. Manhandle her in nightly. Lock her in, she'll learn. But maybe, she doesn't like the inside. Is it floor or dirt, is it warm, is there enough room for her to walk around? Light? A hide box inside? I know you maybe have more experience, but I am fairly good, and my tortoises ALL but themselves to bed between 6 and 6. My laptop accidentally blew it's motherboard, when I hook up a wrong power source to it. Friday I paid $187 to fix it and 2 days later I blew it up. So all my pictures and stories are lost.
I am hoping that @jaizei would find them all and send then to this Chromebook. [email protected]


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Donna/Turbo said:


> Maggie I just had a smoothy with Kale, cucumber, banana, strawberry,peanut butter and milk. It was amazing!! Do you have a Nutrabullet??


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Difficult to find M&Ms in Morocco, But I was actually being unfairly impolite to wifey.
> It's a blonde joke, alphabetical order when they're all M.
> Sorry, fell a bit flat and mean to wifey who's actually very smart.
> Or Smartie. (English version of M&Ms)


I got I t I too was trying to be funny.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Donna.....
I dont even know what that is, and NONE of what you put in it sounds good to me, sorry. Nutrabullet?
We shoot Nutria in Oregon. They are large rodents that cause a lot of trouble. They're like beavers, only they live in town...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Heather H said:


> I got I t I too was trying to be funny.


Gosh, now I feel very silly, being the _only_ one that didn't get the joke.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> shave the gums?



Reshaped my bottom jaw. Very painful later and you bleed like you've been murdered. All over a white silk blouse, the jerk. Al one point he lost control of his tool and socked me in the cheek. His hand slipped in the blood on the pliers....such a good time


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Difficult to find M&Ms in Morocco, But I was actually being unfairly impolite to wifey.
> It's a blonde joke, alphabetical order when they're all M.
> Sorry, fell a bit flat and mean to wifey who's actually very smart.
> Or Smartie. (English version of M&Ms)


Friend:
"Where did you hide the Nutella?"
Me:
"I'm Nutelling you"


----------



## tortdad

maggie3fan said:


> Donna.....
> I dont even know what that is, and NONE of what you put in it sounds good to me, sorry. Nutrabullet?
> We shoot Nutria in Oregon. They are large rodents that cause a lot of trouble. They're like beavers, only they live in town...


It's a small powerful blender that makes quick work of making shakes and smoothies. I like smoothies and will try just about any flavor once.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AbdullaAli said:


> Gosh, now I feel very silly, being the _only_ one that didn't get the joke.



Don't worry about it. I have the opposite problem, nobody _gets _me 'cept my sis and I'm funny!!!!


----------



## tortdad

maggie3fan said:


> Reshaped my bottom jaw. Very painful later and you bleed like you've been murdered. All over a white silk blouse, the jerk. Al one point he lost control of his tool and socked me in the cheek. His hand slipped in the blood on the pliers....such a good time



Sounds like a great Friday night. Wanna go on a date with me?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> It's a small powerful blender that makes quick work of making shakes and smoothies. I like smoothies and will try just about any flavor once.



Thanks


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> Sounds like a great Friday night. Wanna go on a date with me?



anytime! Are you worse than the dentist?


----------



## tortdad

maggie3fan said:


> anytime! Are you worse than the dentist?


Baby, you've got no idea


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> Baby, you've got no idea


yeah, I can feel the evil oozing off you.....


----------



## tortdad

maggie3fan said:


> yeah, I can feel the evil oozing off you.....


I'm not evil, lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> I'm not evil, lol


 I know


----------



## tortdad

maggie3fan said:


> yeah, I can see the sexiness pouring off you.....


 I went a head and fixed that for you Mags


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> I went a head and fixed that for you Mags



Thanks, it makes it easier to type when I'm not moaning...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> I got I t I too was trying to be funny.


Oh dear, I'm sorry.
It was me having the blonde moment then.
Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Reshaped my bottom jaw. Very painful later and you bleed like you've been murdered. All over a white silk blouse, the jerk. Al one point he lost control of his tool and socked me in the cheek. His hand slipped in the blood on the pliers....such a good time


Is there a video available?
Haven't seen a decent horror movie in ages.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

*HEY EVERYBODY.*....I went out my back door just now, and someone has hooked my CANE over the door knob....WoW I am so happy I'm crying and speechless, yea it does happen at times....WOO HOO, BU YA, YEAH, OH GOODY, WOW, KEWL, AND....... S.O.A.B.
*YEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.... * I am so freaking happy I am gonna go to church instead of watching the beginning of the NASCAR race





tortdad said:


> Sounds like a great Friday night. Wanna go on a date with me?


What, so you can make me brusied and bleed? Naw, find someone else for that...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Friend:
> "Where did you hide the Nutella?"
> Me:
> "I'm Nutelling you"


Beyond awful, my friend


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Don't worry about it. I have the opposite problem, nobody _gets _me 'cept my sis and I'm funny!!!!


Don't know your family, but your sis is bonkers, so not much of an expert witness, I should say.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is there a video available?
> Haven't seen a decent horror movie in ages.


Of my surgery? No, but I also LOVE good horror movies, I love the part in one of the Jason movies where he was under a cot and the kid thought he'd gotten away and Jason brings that huge butcher knife up from under the cot and runs it thru that kid's back, and out his chest. It was awesome....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> *HEY EVERYBODY.*....I went out my back door just now, and someone has hooked my CANE over the door knob....WoW I am so happy I'm crying and speechless, yea it does happen at times....WOO HOO, BU YA, YEAH, OH GOODY, WOW, KEWL, AND....... S.O.A.B.
> *YEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.... * I am so freaking happy I am gonna go to church instead of watching the beginning of the NASCAR race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, so you can make me brusied and bleed? Naw, find someone else for that...


*Bless you, that's really great.*


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey once spent a whole evening putting a packet of M&Ms into alphabetical order.



Is that what she's calling her mouth these days?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Is that what she's calling her mouth these days?


Yeah, that's closer to the truth, actually.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't know your family, but your sis is bonkers, so not much of an expert witness, I should say.



No you got us mixed up. I'm Maggie the bonkers naughty one, and my sister Yvonne is a moderator, very nice, nice inside too, and she cares for over 100 tortoises at her rescue, she has time for them, heer cats, and now a sick or dead bird. She doesn't even cuss, never been in a cop car and is just a damn nice person and has more chelonian experience than any of us....I am the crazy one, been in the back seat of plenty of cop cars and will give anyone a run for their money. I have no give in me, altho, I am trying to be nicer. But Yvonne is the good one....


----------



## Donna/Turbo

maggie3fan said:


> Donna.....
> I dont even know what that is, and NONE of what you put in it sounds good to me, sorry. Nutrabullet?
> We shoot Nutria in Oregon. They are large rodents that cause a lot of trouble. They're like beavers, only they live in town...



That is sooo funny!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> No you got us mixed up. I'm Maggie the bonkers naughty one, and my sister Yvonne is a moderator, very nice, nice inside too, and she cares for over 100 tortoises at her rescue, she has time for them, heer cats, and now a sick or dead bird. She doesn't even cuss, never been in a cop car and is just a damn nice person and has more chelonian experience than any of us....I am the crazy one, been in the back seat of plenty of cop cars and will give anyone a run for their money. I have no give in me, altho, I am trying to be nicer. But Yvonne is the good one....





OMG! I just read the new posts, and you were telling my SISTER that I AM THE BONKERS ONE....well, it's true I am different, but not actually bonkers, I just am a free spirit, and I AM a good witness. I love that stuff. I've been on 2 juries here...Got me wrong, bloke....


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wouldn't like to be called a grandmother, that's all.


 Helllo! Hope you are now well.

OK, what about being called 'a grandfather?'


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't know your family, but your sis is bonkers, so not much of an expert witness, I should say.



Hey! I resemble that remark!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> No you got us mixed up. I'm Maggie the bonkers naughty one, and my sister Yvonne is a moderator, very nice, nice inside too, and she cares for over 100 tortoises at her rescue, she has time for them, heer cats, and now a sick or dead bird. She doesn't even cuss, never been in a cop car and is just a damn nice person and has more chelonian experience than any of us....I am the crazy one, been in the back seat of plenty of cop cars and will give anyone a run for their money. I have no give in me, altho, I am trying to be nicer. But Yvonne is the good one....


I agree with all that you say.
I am not casting aspersions on your sister's niceness, kindness to animals, politeness, chelonian knowledge, moderatorness and all around goodness.
No problem.
But you can be all these things and bonkers as Mad Angus MacMad, winner of this years mad Mr. Madman competition.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Wow I guess I haven't been a member long enough. Had no idea that Yvonne and Maggie were sisters.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

I got to go get dog food. I guess we are going to get some bad storms later. I can't use that as an excuse not to get food for the beasts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! I just read the new posts, and you were telling my SISTER that I AM THE BONKERS ONE....well, it's true I am different, but not actually bonkers, I just am a free spirit, and I AM a good witness. I love that stuff. I've been on 2 juries here...Got me wrong, bloke....


Bonkers is a very good thing.
It's like eccentric, a positive thing in my opinion.
Many of us here on the forum are a bit bonkers.


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey


 Hi! Long time no hear-what have you been up to?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Helllo! Hope you are now well.
> 
> OK, what about being called 'a grandfather?'


Hmmm, not keen, but better, I like to be considered old.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm, not keen, but better, I like to be considered old.


 As you like, *SIR.*


----------



## Gillian M

Donna/Turbo said:


> Wow I guess I haven't been a member long enough. Had no idea that Yvonne and Maggie were sisters.


 I didn't know until I read this thread!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> As you like, *SIR.*


Thank you, Gillian, i'm feeling a little better, No more wibble, but tired and bunged up.
How are you?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, Gillian, i'm feeling a little better, No more wibble, but tired and bunged up.
> How are you?


 Thanks your question Adam, and glad to hear you're fine now.

Am so-so, despite the fact that temperature today reached 27-28 degrees Celcius here! It's the weather I love but there's *NOTHING* to  do here. I took my  tort out for 'a walk' in the striking sun, which we both enjoyed, but that's about all.

(I don't want to bore you with the same story).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks your question Adam, and glad to hear you're fine now.
> 
> Am so-so, despite the fact that temperature today reached 27-28 degrees Celcius here! It's the weather I love but there's *NOTHING* to  do here. I took my  tort out for 'a walk' in the striking sun, which we both enjoyed, but that's about all.
> 
> (I don't want to bore you with the same story).


That's fine, Gillian, I asked.
And at least the weather's better and you had some quality time with your tortoise.
That's positive at least.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's fine, Gillian, I asked.
> And at least the weather's better and you had some quality time with your tortoise.
> That's positive at least.


 I very much appreciate your understanding Adam. It is a miracle to find such a true friend these days. *THANK* *YOU!*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I very much appreciate your understanding Adam. It is a miracle to find such a true friend these days. *THANK* *YOU!*


Reciprocated, Gillian, reciprocated.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Beyond awful, my friend


Sometimes I'm funny and sometimes I'm downright unpleasant....


----------



## Abdulla6169

Bye. I have to write a short story. Will post it if I have time. 
*waves*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Sometimes I'm funny and sometimes I'm downright unpleasant....


Never that, Abdulla, never unpleasant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Bye. I have to write a short story. Will post it if I have time.
> *waves*


Good luck.
Would like to see it.


----------



## Moozillion

maggie3fan said:


> Reshaped my bottom jaw. Very painful later and you bleed like you've been murdered. All over a white silk blouse, the jerk. Al one point he lost control of his tool and socked me in the cheek. His hand slipped in the blood on the pliers....such a good time


OH.MY.GOD!!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> Baby, you've got no idea


You two love birds!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie, my mouth started hurting just from reading about your bloody experience.


----------



## Momof4

Maggie I feel so bad for you!! I would die if I had to live on smoothies for 2 months!!! Yikes! 
Have you tried these breakfast shakes? My son lives on them.


----------



## Momof4

Nice truck @tortdad, I think that was a clever move!!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Has anyone seen the movie National Security. I am laughing my butt off!! So funny!!


----------



## Momof4

Today is our towns street festival in the historic part of town. I have never been, but my son is doing a karate demonstration for a few hours with his instructors! Looking forward to getting out of the house and walking around while keeping my eye out for organic plants and the beer garden


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! Long time no hear-what have you been up to?


i have gotten sucked into the forum, so I'm trying to get out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Today is our towns street festival in the historic part of town. I have never been, but my son is doing a karate demonstration for a few hours with his instructors! Looking forward to getting out of the house and walking around while keeping my eye out for organic plants and the beer garden


The beer garden sounds particularly enticing.


----------



## Momof4

I just remembered that I dreamt that I saw a few of you eating lunch in our teachers lounge while I was picking up my kids. I kept peaking thru the window but I was to shy to say hi 
Then Kristina ( remember her?) she was helping me find my kid because she was lost! 

I think going back and deleting old Pm from old members from 2011 had my brain going!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have gotten sucked into the forum, so I'm trying to get out.


This, I feel, is impossible for you.
Or me, for that matter.
You belong here.
Miss your photos and field trips and humour.


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have gotten sucked into the forum, so I'm trying to get out.




Why? You are so knowledgeable and help so many!


----------



## Momof4

Nick don't trade us for video games!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I just remembered that I dreamt that I saw a few of you eating lunch in our teachers lounge while I was picking up my kids. I kept peaking thru the window but I was to shy to say hi
> Then Kristina ( remember her?) she was helping me find my kid because she was lost!
> 
> I think going back and deleting old Pm from old members from 2011 had my brain going!


Interesting.
You are associating tortoise forum members with your family, are shy about this and feel members could help you with problems in your personal life, should any arise.
I did a course.
or it might be rubbish.


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Nice truck @tortdad, I think that was a clever move!!


I polished that pig and dumped it quicker than you can blink. I brought it in when I knew they were at there busiest point (Saturday at 3:30) and told them mid way though I was going to walk next door to the Chevy lot. Did I mention I got 0% apr??? They got hosed on that deal.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Nick don't trade us for video games!!


but video games are more entertaining.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but video games are more entertaining.


They are fun and you should make time for them too, just don't ditch us in the process.


----------



## tortdad

Soaking some Redfoots 

Next is the rescue boxie then my yearling boxies.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have gotten sucked into the forum, so I'm trying to get out.



I understand completely. For a while last year I totally turned off the computed and didn't turn it back on for a week. It had gotten so bad that I barely did the essentials for my animals because I had to get back on the Forum.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Gillian Moore said:


> I didn't know until I read this thread!



Yvonne is the mature good sister, I'm just the opposite....


----------



## tortdad

@Yvonne G 

What do you think. Female???


----------



## tortdad

maggie3fan said:


> Yvonne is the mature good sister, I'm just the opposite....


Didn't you say the other day she stole a car once......hmmmmmm. The good one huh, lol


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone


Evening, Noel.
How goes the day?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Noel.
> How goes the day?


Pretty good 
About yours?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Pretty good
> About yours?


Much better, good, but lazy day.


----------



## Gillian M

maggie3fan said:


> Yvonne is the mature good sister, I'm just the opposite....


 That's....'breaking news!'


----------



## Gillian M

Hi all!


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi all!


Hi there  *waves*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Evening, Gillian, welcome back.


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have gotten sucked into the forum, so I'm trying to get out.


 Me too, however I got *addicted* to it, which I like!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian, welcome back.


 Hi Adam. And thanks the 'welcome.'

I watched Borussia Monchengladbach beat Wolfsburg 1-0. Consequently, *MIGHTY*  *BAYERN* got crowned *CHAMPIONS* for the third time in a row *FOUR* *WEEKS* before the end of the Bundesliga, and for their 25th time.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bonkers is a very good thing.
> It's like eccentric, a positive thing in my opinion.
> Many of us here on the forum are a bit bonkers.


 Hmmmmmmm


----------



## mike taylor

I just finished cleaning my turtle swamp . That pond is making me go crazy ! Just put a UV system on it hopefully it will clear up . Tortoises are so much easier to keep up with. When I had the one hundred gallon pond it stayed clean . I don't understand why this one is green all the time .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. And thanks the 'welcome.'
> 
> I watched Borussia Monchengladbach beat Wolfsburg 1-0. Consequently, *MIGHTY*  *BAYERN* got crowned *CHAMPIONS* for the third time in a row *FOUR* *WEEKS* before the end of the Bundesliga, and for their 25th time.


Well done Bayern. And I'm happy for you Gillian, but I'm not entirely sure it's a good thing to have one side so completely dominant in a league.
Though, I confess, I"d not complain if it were Leeds.


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm back from mowing and man the mosquito are out and hungry!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I'm back from mowing and man the mosquito are out and hungry!!!


Unlike camels, mosquitoes generally don't bite me, though they adore wifey.
Don't get too many here, thankfully.


----------



## Killerrookie

Well, I believe when I was mowing I disturbed them but luckily I had bug spray on so they just swarmed me like nats


----------



## AZtortMom

We are continuing the working the kitchen, see you folks later


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

and this one


I'm winding down for bedtime I work tonight …


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> We are continuing the working the kitchen, see you folks later


Good luck.
C U later.
More photos to follow, I hope.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 127634
> and this one
> View attachment 127635
> 
> I'm winding down for bedtime I work tonight …


Didn't you post those earlier? I think I've seen them before? Or is this just a déjà vu moment?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Didn't you post those earlier? I think I've seen them before? Or is this just a déjà vu moment?


Well, it's contagious cyber-déjà vu then, 'cos I'm sure I saw them before too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I lost my marbles years ago.
Miss the green ones particularly.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I very well may have posted them earlier. With this schedule of starting work on one day, leaving work the next day, and returning to work the same day, I don't really have a good concept of time or reality.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Wow I think it was just yesterday that you posted them...I think....I think I am also losing concept of time and reality!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Donna/Turbo said:


> Wow I think it was just yesterday that you posted them...I think....I think I am also losing concept of time and reality!!


Don't do drugs!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Time and reality are overrated concepts …


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Time and reality are overrated concepts …


So are overrated concepts.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So are overrated concepts.


Overrated concepts are overrated


----------



## mike taylor

Hey,guys what's going on ?


----------



## Donna/Turbo

mike taylor said:


> Hey,guys what's going on ?


We are trying to figure out what is real and what is just our imagination.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Donna/Turbo said:


> We are trying to figure out what is real and what is just our imagination.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> We are trying to figure out what is real and what is just our imagination.


or you imagine we are


----------



## Donna/Turbo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 127643


I am hoping one day I wake up from this nightmare!!


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> I've thought a lot about your female who won't go in her house. Manhandle her in nightly. Lock her in, she'll learn. But maybe, she doesn't like the inside. Is it floor or dirt, is it warm, is there enough room for her to walk around? Light? A hide box inside? I know you maybe have more experience, but I am fairly good, and my tortoises ALL but themselves to bed between 6 and 6. My laptop accidentally blew it's motherboard, when I hook up a wrong power source to it. Friday I paid $187 to fix it and 2 days later I blew it up. So all my pictures and stories are lost.
> I am hoping that @jaizei would find them all and send then to this Chromebook. [email protected]


I have mulch it the hide . It has heat and uvb inside all setup on timers and thermostats . She has a hard time climbing the ramp into the small building . I think I'm just going to lay flooring in my shed and heat the shed to 85 ° .


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Watched another movie today called "The Switch" with Jennifer Aniston. Really good!!


----------



## Donna/Turbo




----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> *HEY EVERYBODY.*....I went out my back door just now, and someone has hooked my CANE over the door knob....WoW I am so happy I'm crying and speechless, yea it does happen at times....WOO HOO, BU YA, YEAH, OH GOODY, WOW, KEWL, AND....... S.O.A.B.
> *YEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.... * I am so freaking happy I am gonna go to church instead of watching the beginning of the NASCAR race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, so you can make me brusied and bleed? Naw, find someone else for that...


That's awesome ! But why would they hook it on your back door . You would think they would put it on the front door . Are you sure you didn't hang it there ? Haha


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 127643


I seen that kid on YouTube funny stuff .


----------



## Donna/Turbo

mike taylor said:


> That's awesome ! But why would they hook it on your back door . You would think they would put it on the front door . Are you sure you didn't hang it there ? Haha


Just go along with it and be happy for her.


----------



## mike taylor

OK


----------



## mike taylor

I ask my kids the something . They are always asking who stole my stuff ? I say it's where you put it . They run around like chickens with their heads cut off for hours looking . Then I go get a beer and poof there's their thing they was looking for in the ice box . haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> I am hoping one day I wake up from this nightmare!!


Or someone else wake's up from their nightmare and we simply cease to exist.


----------



## mike taylor

That's a very intriguing response.


----------



## mike taylor

I have a Gray tree frog hanging out with me . He's the same color as my house .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I have a Gray tree frog hanging out with me . He's the same color as my house .


Super camouflage! 
Lovely little things.
I've got gecko"s, same colour as the walls.
I'll see if I can photograph one when one next comes in the bedroom.


----------



## mike taylor

We found this guy hanging out in the yard today . It's a Texas mud turtle .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> We found this guy hanging out in the yard today . It's a Texas mud turtle .


Wow! You've got some lovely fauna in your area.
Lucky chap.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah they know I'm a turtle guy . They come for my torts leftovers . haha But I think this one is looking for a good nesting spot . You don't see them out of water that much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Only ever seen one here once.
The river flooded a few years back and the road at the bottom of the hill became a river.
I found a turtle walking along the now cleared main road at 5 am the next morning.
Picked it up and put it back in the river before somebody found and ate it, or the kids beat it to death.
Lovely calm thing it was.


----------



## mike taylor

Good save . I don't see way someone would beat it to death.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Super camouflage!
> Lovely little things.
> I've got gecko"s, same colour as the walls.
> I'll see if I can photograph one when one next comes in the bedroom.


Why do you have gecko's hanging out in your bedroom? Why am I the only one asking this question?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Good save . I don't see way someone would beat it to death.


Unfortunately, Moroccan kids are not taught respect for animals.
Animals are food, toys or to be destroyed.
I have had to save countless geckos from slipper blows from adults and children, not to speak of kittens, a couple of hedgehogs and once a sparrowhawk with a damaged wing. In the countryside I've saved frogs, snakes and scorpions among others,just because they were seen. 
Many of them even treat their donkeys and horses abominably, to the detriment of their working ability and to the horror of tourists.
Conservation here is a joke.
You should see how they keep tortoises prior and after selling.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

I was watering some plants when this little guy decided to join me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> Why do you have gecko's hanging out in your bedroom? Why am I the only one asking this question?


I have one colony living in the cracks in the walls on one side of the house so I won't resurface the walls.
Another colony lives opposite and I pay the family to leave them be.
The third colony live in one of the rooms on the terrace and these sometimes sneak in through the windows, attracted by the lights, to feed on the insects also attracted.
They are the only groups left in the area,as far as I know.
In Thailand, when I lived there, all the village houses had geckos in the evenings, but there they were considered good luck and welcomed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> I was watering some plants when this little guy decided to join me.
> View attachment 127656


Lovely.
A similar looking frog lives in the water tank at a friends house in the country where they have no running water.
When you shower in the morning he sometimes can be seen swimming around in the giant water butt and occasionally jumps on you when you're taking a shower.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> @Yvonne G
> 
> What do you think. Female???
> 
> View attachment 127596
> 
> View attachment 127597
> 
> View attachment 127598



I thought 'male' when I saw the hefty back legs in the first picture, then the tail cinched it for me.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I have a Gray tree frog hanging out with me . He's the same color as my house .


I dropped him off to you. He was green and hanging out in my truck when the paint went off.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Didn't you say the other day she stole a car once......hmmmmmm. The good one huh, lol



Well, not really "stealing." I used to borrow my dad's '36 sky blue pink Ford phaeton (without his knowledge) and take it to the beach in San Francisco, driving back and forth along the street near Playland at the Beach. I didn't have a driver's license either. I cut school an awful lot too. I really was a bad girl in high school. I had an extra ignition key made just in case there ever came a time when he discovered what I was doing.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> I thought 'male' when I saw the hefty back legs in the first picture, then the tail cinched it for me.


 Thanks. Now to think of a boy name for him. My box turtles all get named after villains, so far I have Loki, Bane and Lex Luther. I know you don't name yours but I've got to think of a cool one.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Well, not really "stealing." I used to borrow my dad's '36 sky blue pink Ford phaeton (without his knowledge) and take it to the beach in San Francisco, driving back and forth along the street near Playland at the Beach. I didn't have a driver's license either. I cut school an awful lot too. I really was a bad girl in high school. I had an extra ignition key made just in case there ever came a time when he discovered what I was doing.


 And you were the good one. Hahahah. Spill it @maggie3fan what did you that was worse to call her the good one?


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Thanks. Now to think of a boy name for him. My box turtles all get named after villains, so far I have Loki, Bane and Lex Luther. I know you don't name yours but I've got to think of a cool one.



Abomination
The Adversary
Annihilus
The Anti-Monitor
Apocalypse
Bane
Baron Zemo II
Bizzaro
Black Adam
Brainiac
Bullseye
Captain Cold 
Carnage
Cheetah
Clayface
Cyborg Superman
Dark Phoenix
Darkseid
Deadshot
Deathstroke
Despero
Doctor Doom
Doctor Light
Doctor Octopus
Doctor Sivana
Doomsday
Dormammu
Electro
Fin Fang Foom
Galactus
General Ross
General Zod
Gorilla Grodd
The Governor
Grendel
Harley Quinn
Herr Starr
Hobgoblin
The Joker
Juggernaut
Kang The Conqueror
Kid Miracleman
Kingpin
Kraven
The Leader
Lex Luthor
The Lizard
Loki
Lucifer Morningstar
M.O.D.O.K.
Magneto
Magog
Mandarin
Mastermind
Mephisto
Metallo
Mirror Master
Mister Mxyzptlk
Mongul
Mr. Freeze
Mysterio
Mystique
Norman Osborn
Omega Red
Omni-Man
Ozymandias
Parallax
Parasite
The Penguin
Poison Ivy
Professor Zoom
Prometheus
Proteus
Ra's Al Ghul
Rasputin
Red Skull
The Riddler
Sabretooth
The Saint of Killers
Sandman
Scarecrow
Sebastian Shaw
Sentinels
The Shade
Shredder
Sinetsro
Sinister
Talia Al Ghul
Thanos
Two-Face
Ultron
Vandal Savage
Venom
Violator
William Stryker
Zoom


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> I dropped him off to you. He was green and hanging out in my truck when the paint went off.


So finally you see the funny side . haha


----------



## Jacqui

Two ticks and one snake later, my yards have five truck loads less brush, trees, old fence, and junk metal gone including two old grills. 

Also had pizza from Pizza Hut with my baby boy and ex.

Hope you all had as much fun and productive of days.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well done Bayern. And I'm happy for you Gillian, but I'm not entirely sure it's a good thing to have one side so completely dominant in a league.
> Though, I confess, I"d not complain if it were Leeds.


 Hi Adam and thanks your alert. I totally agree with you: although I've been a *BAYERN*  fan since I was a child, I must admit that the *GERMAN* Bundesliga has become rather boring. Now, and for the remaining four weeks there won't be much to look forward to.


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> And you were the good one. Hahahah. Spill it @maggie3fan what did you that was worse to call her the good one?


Yeah, Maggie spill the beans!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Thanks. Now to think of a boy name for him. My box turtles all get named after villains, so far I have Loki, Bane and Lex Luther. I know you don't name yours but I've got to think of a cool one.


Well, Darth has been done, heard Voldetort recently, that I liked.
Ahab? Moriarty? Blofeld? Scrooge? Clanton?


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning Adam. Already wide awake? It's just past 4am here, and I have been up since 2.15am.  Sleep has been giving me a bit of trouble recently, I don't know why.


----------



## mike taylor

Here is my dinner . Onions ,bell peppers ,red potatoes venison sausage, a little olive oil with seasoning. Yummy stuff


----------



## mike taylor

Crap forgot the picture!


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> Crap forgot the picture!


You like your wieners don't you


----------



## Donna/Turbo

mike taylor said:


> Crap forgot the picture!


That looks really good.


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> You like your wieners don't you



Too many responses for this.....brain on overload.


----------



## mike taylor

Killerrookie said:


> You like your wieners don't you


Not wieners young man ! Its sausage!


----------



## mike taylor

Donna/Turbo said:


> That looks really good.


It is yummy in the tummy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam. Already wide awake? It's just past 4am here, and I have been up since 2.15am.  Sleep has been giving me a bit of trouble recently, I don't know why.


Just after 2am here.
About as awake as can be expected with _my terrible cold._
Rarely have problems sleeping.
I sleep like a tortoise.


----------



## tortdad

Let's play "don't be a pig". I give you clues that sound dirty but you have to think clean thoughts and guess what item I'm talking about. 


Clue #1

If you spread my legs I'm ready to go


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> Not wieners young man ! Its sausage!


Oh you like the bigger stuff I get it


----------



## mike taylor

Killerrookie said:


> Oh you like the bigger stuff I get it


Don't go there ,I'm trying to not start the picking game .


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just after 2am here.
> About as awake as can be expected with _my terrible cold._
> Rarely have problems sleeping.
> I sleep like a tortoise.


 Good morning. So sorry to hear that cold is back to annoy you. Wishes to get well *SOON*. At the same time, I must say that you're lucky to be able to sleep 'like a tort' as you put it.


----------



## mike taylor

Josh said:


> Make 'em here


One more clue please ?


----------



## mike taylor

What I didn't quote that !


----------



## mike taylor

Are you a turkey Kevin ?


----------



## Gillian M

tortdad said:


> Let's play "don't be a pig". I give you clues that sound dirty but you have to think clean thoughts and guess what item I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> Clue #1
> 
> If you spread my legs I'm ready to go


 Don't know though I'm thinking 'clean!'


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> What I didn't quote that !


Mine does that sometimes too


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Are you a turkey Kevin ?


Nope


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Mine does that sometimes too


Weird, because I replied turkey drumsticks at the same time and it never showed up.


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> Let's play "don't be a pig". I give you clues that sound dirty but you have to think clean thoughts and guess what item I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> Clue #1
> 
> If you spread my legs I'm ready to go


A ladder?


----------



## mike taylor

Your turn moozillion !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Nope


A camera tripod or artists easel.


----------



## mike taylor

Moo said ladder kevin


----------



## tortdad

Clue #2
You can lay you're sausage on me and watch the game


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Portable picnic table.


----------



## Killerrookie

Grill


----------



## mike taylor

A TV tray


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

pet tortoise.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> A TV tray


Bingo. 

Clue #3 was going to be:
I'll straddle your thy's while you sit in a chair.


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Grill


WTH???


----------



## Killerrookie

That's dumb


----------



## Killerrookie

It was totally a grill dude


----------



## mike taylor

Clue #1
You fill me up to get you wet


----------



## Killerrookie

Mug


----------



## mike taylor

Nope


----------



## Killerrookie

Is it mike Taylor?


----------



## mike taylor

Nope


----------



## Killerrookie

Umm is it a cup


----------



## mike taylor

Nope


----------



## Killerrookie

Wtf!!! Is it a Grill


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bucket


----------



## mike taylor

Nope


----------



## mike taylor

Killerrookie said:


> Wtf!!! Is it a Grill


Nope


----------



## Killerrookie

A pond


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Sponge


----------



## mike taylor

Nope


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> That's awesome ! But why would they hook it on your back door . You would think they would put it on the front door . Are you sure you didn't hang it there ? Haha


I live in a manufactured home, back door is in the car port, we all use the back door, it's most convenient


----------



## Killerrookie

Water ballon?


----------



## mike taylor

OK so someone in your area is a awesome person .


----------



## mike taylor

Killerrookie said:


> Water ballon?


Nope


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Swimming pool


----------



## Killerrookie

Tortdad lol


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Swimming pool


You got it ding ding ding


----------



## Killerrookie

That's dumb too


----------



## mike taylor

Your turn Adam


----------



## Killerrookie

Adam doesn't have a very dirty mind


----------



## mike taylor

He's thinking ,I bet he come up with a good one .


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> He's thinking ,I bet he come up with a good one .


Nah, I'm the best


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What goes in dry and hard and comes out wet and soft?


----------



## Killerrookie

Clothes


----------



## mike taylor

Dirty laundry?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No to both.


----------



## tortdad

A sponge


----------



## mike taylor

Noodles


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> A sponge


Get out of here dude it a grill!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Grill


----------



## tortdad

Okay time for clue #2


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What goes in dry and hard and comes out wet and soft?


Cheese!!!!  (...I only said this because it's Adam!!!!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nope to all.
especially grill


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope to all.
> especially grill


Next clue. I forgot to tell you. 3 clues is as much as you can give


----------



## Moozillion

A teabag? (to Adam's riddle)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

You put it in your mouth hard and dry.


----------



## mike taylor

Bread


----------



## Killerrookie

Lol wow lollipop


----------



## mike taylor

Bubble gum


----------



## tortdad

Gum


----------



## Killerrookie

What type of gum guys??? It's watermelon Bubble gum


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> A teabag? (to Adam's riddle)


Yeuch!!!


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> What type of gum guys??? It's watermelon Bubble gum


It's grill gum


----------



## Killerrookie

Lol yea!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Gum


Yep, chewing gum.


----------



## mike taylor

I got bubble gum first


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeuch!!!


You just said "goes in," you didn't say WHAT it goes into!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I got bubble gum first


Sorry, yeah, my computers mucking about, Mike is the winner.


----------



## tortdad

Moozillion said:


> You just said "goes in," you didn't say WHAT it goes into!


That's the point.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You just said "goes in," you didn't say WHAT it goes into!


That was clue two!


----------



## mike taylor

So who gets to make something up?


----------



## tortdad

Seductive clues that get dirtier and dirtier with each clue, yet easier and easier to figure out. 3 clues is the limit


----------



## tortdad

I've got another one


----------



## mike taylor

Go ahead


----------



## Moozillion

Go for it!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I am losing the will to live, but go on then.


----------



## tortdad

You rush over and grab my pole


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## mike taylor

Fishing rod


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Fishing rod


Nope


----------



## mike taylor

Hey newt want to play pig?


----------



## mike taylor

The pole marking the hole in golf?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Germany


----------



## Moozillion

A firehouse?


----------



## tortdad

Nope to all


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Germany


YOU ARE HILARIOUS!!!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Clue 2


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> Nope to all


Well, POOP!!!


----------



## tortdad

You put a pony between your legs


----------



## mike taylor

Merry go round


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Merry go round


Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> I just finished cleaning my turtle swamp . That pond is making me go crazy ! Just put a UV system on it hopefully it will clear up . Tortoises are so much easier to keep up with. When I had the one hundred gallon pond it stayed clean . I don't understand why this one is green all the time .


Would frogs help?


----------



## Moozillion

Aha! Mike got it!


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner


Cool my turn ! You take off my top and make me hot


----------



## mike taylor

Heather H said:


> Would frogs help?


Frogs and fish are in the pond already so nope.


----------



## Killerrookie

Grill


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah you got it


----------



## tortdad

One more. This one is not a thing but a word


----------



## tortdad

I can do it again, and again, and agian


----------



## mike taylor

Repeat


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Yeah you got it


Very clever, Mike.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Repeat


Nope


----------



## mike taylor

I had to give him a chance .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Eat cheese.


----------



## mike taylor

I got to go happy fun time !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I got to go happy fun time !


Night night.
Breathe?


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> A ladder?


 Well done!


----------



## tortdad

You sometimes use your mouth to get me started


----------



## Heather H

I'm confused?


----------



## Heather H

Siphon?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Breathing?


----------



## tortdad

Heather H said:


> I'm confused?


Nope


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> I'm confused?


Me too.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Breathing?


Nope


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

If not breathing, then heartbeat.


----------



## tortdad

Clue 3

At the end I get softer and fade away


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If not breathing, then heartbeat.


Nope


----------



## Heather H

What was clue 2?


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> That's dumb too


 I agree!


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Adam doesn't have a very dirty mind


 That's true.


----------



## tortdad

An echo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nope, I give up.
My brain hurts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> An echo


Oh, very good.
Obvious when you know.
Got me there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That's true.


No it isn't.
I mean yes, of course it is.


----------



## tortdad

Heather H said:


> What was clue 2?


Clue 1 was 
I do it again and again and again


----------



## tortdad

Heather H said:


> I'm confused?


The name of the game is Don't be a Pig. You have to have a one word answer that is a thing or a word and you give up two 3 clues until someone guesses it. The clues have to be dirty but the word or thing is not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> The name of the game is Don't be a Pig. You have to have a one word answer that is a thing or a word and you give up two 3 clues until someone guesses it. The clues have to be dirty but the word or thing is not.


And one of the answers has to be grill.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No it isn't.
> I mean yes, of course it is.


Make your mind up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The moderators are going to have fun going through all that lot.
Looking for the rude answers that aren't there.
Sorry mods, but we were good, just a lot of nonsense to trawl through.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Anyone want to do a brake job on my 96 s10 blazer? I think I'm metal on metal…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Anyone want to do a brake job on my 96 s10 blazer? I think I'm metal on metal…


Morning Ken.
Far beyond my ken, I'm afraid.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Typically something like brakes I'd leave to a trained professional.


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Typically something like brakes I'd leave to a trained professional.


If I was closer I'd knock it out for you. Before I was in construction I was a mechanic for Ford


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> If I was closer I'd knock it out for you. Before I was in construction I was a mechanic for Ford


I'd buy us a beer


----------



## Gillian M

Hi everyone.

Three very *fat*-UGH!- ladies were standing under one umbrella, but none of them got wet. How did this happen?


----------



## tortdad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Three very *fat*-UGH!- ladies were standing under one umbrella, but none of them got wet. How did this happen?


Because it wasn't raining???


----------



## tortdad

The man who makes me, sells me

Then man who buys me doesn't use me

The man who uses me never sees me

What am I?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A condom ?


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A condom ?


Nope


----------



## Heather H

White cane.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> Thanks. Now to think of a boy name for him. My box turtles all get named after villains, so far I have Loki, Bane and Lex Luther. I know you don't name yours but I've got to think of a cool one.



Pretty Boy Floyd, Dale Turtleheart, Jesse James, Al Capone, Cole Younger, Machinegun Kelly, The Bad Maggie.....


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> The man who makes me, sells me
> 
> Then man who buys me doesn't use me
> 
> The man who uses me never sees me
> 
> What am I?


...no idea...


----------



## tortdad

A coffin


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Yeah, Maggie spill the beans!





maggie3fan said:


> Pretty Boy Floyd, Dale Turtleheart, Jesse James, Al Capone, Cole Younger, Machinegun Kelly, The Bad Maggie.....


Guess my sis beat me again, she so smart. Course, she googles them, I tried to pull them out of my brain. kIT cARSON...bUFFALO bILL cODY....Apache Chief Geronimo, , Big Muddy


Mike
I privately told Tortdad, it's alright if he tells you....PRIVATE INFO

Adios, I'm outa here...


----------



## mike taylor

Well had an unexpected visitor no happy fun time .


----------



## mike taylor

That's not fair Maggie I thought we were tight.


----------



## Heather H

mike taylor said:


> Well had an unexpected visitor no happy fun time .


Who or what?


----------



## mike taylor

My wife cuz !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> pet tortoise.


Bull s


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> My wife cuz ![/
> 
> I'll leave that one be, lol


----------



## tortdad

Good night all


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> Bingo.
> 
> Clue #3 was going to be:
> I'll straddle your thy's while you sit in a chair.


(thighs)


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Nope



pool


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> You got it ding ding ding


----------



## mike taylor

Sorry Maggie the game has already finished . Adam got it first.


----------



## Heather H

tortdad said:


> Good night all


Night


----------



## Heather H

It's amazing how my life has changed in a week.


----------



## Killerrookie

So true


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heather H said:


> It's amazing how my life has changed in a week.


Granny …


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning


----------



## Moozillion

Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Here is my dinner . Onions ,bell peppers ,red potatoes venison sausage, a little olive oil with seasoning. Yummy stuff



Does sound yummy.


----------



## mike taylor

It was yummy .


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> It's amazing how my life has changed in a week.



Glad it appears to be a change for the better.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning everybody! It is finally Monday!


----------



## Jacqui

I received a text this am from my oldest daughter inviting me to lunch. What a way to start the day.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I received a text this am from my oldest daughter inviting me to lunch. What a way to start the day.



Where are we going?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Where are we going?



Of course, Mexican! Lol


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Where are we going?



An a special good morning to you.  Still really busy?


----------



## mike taylor

Well I got to work today . Can't close my office door and talk to you guys . I'm off to do something .


----------



## Killerrookie

Good morning.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Two ticks and one snake later, my yards have five truck loads less brush, trees, old fence, and junk metal gone including two old grills.
> 
> Also had pizza from Pizza Hut with my baby boy and ex.
> 
> Hope you all had as much fun and productive of days.



Wow, Jacqui! You've really been busy.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Clue #1
> You fill me up to get you wet



bath tub


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Three very *fat*-UGH!- ladies were standing under one umbrella, but none of them got wet. How did this happen?



It wasn't raining.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> bath tub


It was a swimming pool . haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Game from 12 hours ago still running.
But only 2 pages in 12 hours?
You guys are slacking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Merry day, tort lovers.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> The man who makes me, sells me
> 
> Then man who buys me doesn't use me
> 
> The man who uses me never sees me
> 
> What am I?


My doors are green (my keys are metal), 
My buildings are red, 
My people are black, 
What am I?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Afternoon, Abdulla and Tidgy.
I'm thinking Monopoly, cuckoo clocks and musical instruments.
But it's none of those.
Let me think.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Abdulla and Tidgy.
> I'm thinking Monopoly, cuckoo clocks and musical instruments.
> But it's none of those.
> Let me think.


Hope you're dong well...
None of the above.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Afternoon, Noel.
Any good at riddles?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I just finished cleaning my turtle swamp . That pond is making me go crazy ! Just put a UV system on it hopefully it will clear up . Tortoises are so much easier to keep up with. When I had the one hundred gallon pond it stayed clean . I don't understand why this one is green all the time .


Put some catfish or pleco's in it. They will eat the algae and the turtle crap. I raised a 3 foot pleco once on only turtle ****...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 127634
> and this one
> View attachment 127635
> 
> I'm winding down for bedtime I work tonight …



Winding down, but did you answer my text yet...???NO!!! DAMN it


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Anyone want to do a brake job on my 96 s10 blazer? I think I'm metal on metal…


I could tell you how to do it, and help...


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> Put some catfish or pleco's in it. They will eat the algae and the turtle crap. I raised a 3 foot pleco once on only turtle ****...


Good idea I'll give it a shot .


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> My doors are green (my keys are metal),
> My buildings are red,
> My people are black,
> What am I?



Except for the metal keys, it sounds like a watermelon.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Except for the metal keys, it sounds like a watermelon.


Correct. The keys refer to an iron knife


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne you so smart .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Except for the metal keys, it sounds like a watermelon.


Maybe, if the keys are knives to open the doors.
Oh, far too slow, Adam.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm home …finally …I guess Monday is the hardest graveyard day of the week.


----------



## mike taylor

What hours do you work KEN ?


----------



## Killerrookie

All night I believe he said


----------



## mike taylor

If it shift work it could be 11/7- 7/3- 3/11 .


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> Correct. The keys refer to an iron knife



Yippee! You mean I got one right??? Wowzer!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Yippee! You mean I got one right??? Wowzer!


Very good bit of lateral thinking, if I may say so.
Wowzer?


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Yippee! You mean I got one right??? Wowzer!


Your turn to think up something .


----------



## Yvonne G

What gets wetter and wetter the more it dries?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Crikey!
I heard this when I was at school.
So I'll shut up and let someone else have a go.
Difficult for me.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> bath tub



That had been my first thought on that one, too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, I have to go feed lunch to a pesky dog, so I'll give you the answer. It wasn't dirty to clean, but it was all I could think of:

a towell


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, I have to go feed lunch to a pesky dog, so I'll give you the answer. It wasn't dirty to clean, but it was all I could think of:
> 
> a towell


Oh, you should have said time up and I would have given the answer.
That's the last time i'm quiet if I know the answer.
Drat.


----------



## Jacqui

Love how sunny it is out. Today is suppose to be just under 70 and keep being a bit warmer each day of this week. I think I may have saw one of the tortoises doing a jig.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> It wasn't raining.


 Right!!! Well done Yvonne.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Yippee! You mean I got one right??? Wowzer!


*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*
We will throw Queen Yvonne a virtual party:








     !


----------



## Moozillion

Man, the weather is kicking our behinds down here. 
About a week ago, lightening struck the house of our neighbor 2 doors down. There's a hole in their roof from the strike and big burn marks surrounding EVERY SINGLE electrical outlet in their house! The wiring throughout their house was shot. The strike melted the button on their doorbell and totally ruined their central air conditioning unit, their freezer and their garage door opener. Even though their TV and stereo were on surge protectors (both protectors basically melted in the strike), one of the TVs is only half working. One of the insurance adjustors said he'd never seen so much damage on a house that survived a strike without burning down. 
That same strike blew out the garage door opener of the neighbors between them and us; and blew about half their breakers. We were, blessedly, untouched.

Now we've just heard that the severe weather BLEW TRAIN CARS OFF AN ELEVATED TRACK in New Orleans earlier today!!! Somebody actually got video of it falling. Still waiting for more details.


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS!!!*
> We will throw Queen Yvonne a virtual party:
> View attachment 127705
> 
> View attachment 127706
> 
> View attachment 127707
> 
> View attachment 127708
> 
> !


LOVE the Grumpy Cat cake!!!!!


----------



## tortdad

Moozillion said:


> Man, the weather is kicking our behinds down here.
> About a week ago, lightening struck the house of our neighbor 2 doors down. There's a hole in their roof from the strike and big burn marks surrounding EVERY SINGLE electrical outlet in their house! The wiring throughout their house was shot. The strike melted the button on their doorbell and totally ruined their central air conditioning unit, their freezer and their garage door opener. Even though their TV and stereo were on surge protectors (both protectors basically melted in the strike), one of the TVs is only half working. One of the insurance adjustors said he'd never seen so much damage on a house that survived a strike without burning down.
> That same strike blew out the garage door opener of the neighbors between them and us; and blew about half their breakers. We were, blessedly, untouched.
> 
> Now we've just heard that the severe weather BLEW TRAIN CARS OFF AN ELEVATED TRACK in New Orleans earlier today!!! Somebody actually got video of it falling. Still waiting for more details.


Dang. That same storm was blowing through here over night with 80mph winds.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Man, the weather is kicking our behinds down here.
> About a week ago, lightening struck the house of our neighbor 2 doors down. There's a hole in their roof from the strike and big burn marks surrounding EVERY SINGLE electrical outlet in their house! The wiring throughout their house was shot. The strike melted the button on their doorbell and totally ruined their central air conditioning unit, their freezer and their garage door opener. Even though their TV and stereo were on surge protectors (both protectors basically melted in the strike), one of the TVs is only half working. One of the insurance adjustors said he'd never seen so much damage on a house that survived a strike without burning down.
> That same strike blew out the garage door opener of the neighbors between them and us; and blew about half their breakers. We were, blessedly, untouched.
> 
> Now we've just heard that the severe weather BLEW TRAIN CARS OFF AN ELEVATED TRACK in New Orleans earlier today!!! Somebody actually got video of it falling. Still waiting for more details.


Crikey Bea!
Hope your luck holds.


----------



## jaizei

When you wake up in the morning, you never know that this will be the day your life changes...


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> An a special good morning to you.  Still really busy?



Not really; it's the lull before the next go. Trying to catch up on everything I've neglected, finish my taxes.


----------



## puffy137

Moozillion said:


> Man, the weather is kicking our behinds down here.
> About a week ago, lightening struck the house of our neighbor 2 doors down. There's a hole in their roof from the strike and big burn marks surrounding EVERY SINGLE electrical outlet in their house! The wiring throughout their house was shot. The strike melted the button on their doorbell and totally ruined their central air conditioning unit, their freezer and their garage door opener. Even though their TV and stereo were on surge protectors (both protectors basically melted in the strike), one of the TVs is only half working. One of the insurance adjustors said he'd never seen so much damage on a house that survived a strike without burning down.
> That same strike blew out the garage door opener of the neighbors between them and us; and blew about half their breakers. We were, blessedly, untouched.
> 
> Now we've just heard that the severe weather BLEW TRAIN CARS OFF AN ELEVATED TRACK in New Orleans earlier today!!! Somebody actually got video of it falling. Still waiting for more details.


 Never mind . Snow Balls in Congress , whoops sorry .


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS!!!*
> We will throw Queen Yvonne a virtual party:
> View attachment 127705
> 
> View attachment 127706
> 
> View attachment 127707
> 
> View attachment 127708
> 
> !


Is that first thing a PIZZA??!?!


----------



## puffy137

Oh forgot to tell you , I got Nature's Nether Regions on kindle today . Someone ( can't remember who) said she had purchased it . Was it Leigti ? If so thanks for the recommendation , I'm looking forward to an interesting read.


----------



## Gillian M

tortdad said:


> Because it wasn't raining???


 Right!


----------



## Moozillion

The severe weather down here blew 11 train cars off an elevated bridge in New Orleans. No injuries were reported. 
If you want to see a 30 second video of the incident, go to: WGNO.com.
It's the lead story right now, so you click on it and (after an ad) it will play.


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS!!!*
> We will throw Queen Yvonne a virtual party:
> View attachment 127705
> 
> View attachment 127706
> 
> View attachment 127707
> 
> View attachment 127708
> 
> !



That cat confection looks exactly like the Grumpy Cat. They did a great job of capturing his grumpy face. And I love that first concoction. What is that - pancakes and bacon? No, cheese and pepparoni? I did a "search Google for this image" on it and it comes back in Spanish, so I still don't know what it is. But I like it. Thanks so much for bringing it to my party!


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> The severe weather down here blew 11 train cars off an elevated bridge in New Orleans. No injuries were reported.
> If you want to see a 30 second video of the incident, go to: WGNO.com.
> It's the lead story right now, so you click on it and (after an ad) it will play.



That's unreal! Can you imagine??


----------



## Momof4

I'm a little late around here but I laughed so hard reading Don't Be a Pig game!! OMG! Funny stuff! As I was driving this morning, I was trying to come up with one, but I can't
I hope everyone has a good afternoon! I have so much to do. I'm cleaning and trying to put together two new enclosures. 

@maggie3fan I hope your mouth is feeling better! How are you doing on the smoothie diet?


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> The severe weather down here blew 11 train cars off an elevated bridge in New Orleans. No injuries were reported.
> If you want to see a 30 second video of the incident, go to: WGNO.com.
> It's the lead story right now, so you click on it and (after an ad) it will play.



That is so crazy!!! Everyone is having weird weather!


----------



## puffy137

I'm in a happy frame of mind . The 'misunderstanding ' I had with my son is now resolved . He sent me a song ' Only You ' by the Platters on youtube , ahhh , he's still my baby .


----------



## Moozillion

puffy137 said:


> I'm in a happy frame of mind . The 'misunderstanding ' I had with my son is now resolved . He sent me a song ' Only You ' by the Platters on youtube , ahhh , he's still my baby .


That is SO SWEET!!!  I love that song!  So glad all is well again!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Desert is here (again):


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> I'm in a happy frame of mind . The 'misunderstanding ' I had with my son is now resolved . He sent me a song ' Only You ' by the Platters on youtube , ahhh , he's still my baby .


Glad it all worked out


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> Man, the weather is kicking our behinds down here.
> About a week ago, lightening struck the house of our neighbor 2 doors down. There's a hole in their roof from the strike and big burn marks surrounding EVERY SINGLE electrical outlet in their house! The wiring throughout their house was shot. The strike melted the button on their doorbell and totally ruined their central air conditioning unit, their freezer and their garage door opener. Even though their TV and stereo were on surge protectors (both protectors basically melted in the strike), one of the TVs is only half working. One of the insurance adjustors said he'd never seen so much damage on a house that survived a strike without burning down.
> That same strike blew out the garage door opener of the neighbors between them and us; and blew about half their breakers. We were, blessedly, untouched.
> 
> Now we've just heard that the severe weather BLEW TRAIN CARS OFF AN ELEVATED TRACK in New Orleans earlier today!!! Somebody actually got video of it falling. Still waiting for more details.



That is impressive.


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> LOVE the Grumpy Cat cake!!!!!



Me too!


----------



## mike taylor

Concrete


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> I'm in a happy frame of mind . The 'misunderstanding ' I had with my son is now resolved . He sent me a song ' Only You ' by the Platters on youtube , ahhh , he's still my baby .



*huge smile* Glad everything is back to being good.


----------



## Jacqui

Mooz how loud was that lightening strike?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Moozillion said:


> LOVE the Grumpy Cat cake!!!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

puffy137 said:


> I'm in a happy frame of mind . The 'misunderstanding ' I had with my son is now resolved . He sent me a song ' Only You ' by the Platters on youtube , ahhh , he's still my baby .



Lucky....my son hasn't spoken to me in 13 months...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> I'm a little late around here but I laughed so hard reading Don't Be a Pig game!! OMG! Funny stuff! As I was driving this morning, I was trying to come up with one, but I can't
> I hope everyone has a good afternoon! I have so much to do. I'm cleaning and trying to put together two new enclosures.
> 
> @maggie3fan I hope your mouth is feeling better! How are you doing on the smoothie diet?


I'm living on mashed potatoes and tomato soup. I don't know how to make a smoothie, don't have the thing needed, and don't care much for fruit or yogurt. I'm going into town in a minute to get 1 chocolate shake to freeze and one of those blizzard things. I've never had one....
we're having 81 degrees today and tomorrow will be 60 with rain. Stupid state


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> If it shift work it could be 11/7- 7/3- 3/11 .


It's 11 to 7


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> I'm living on mashed potatoes and tomato soup. I don't know how to make a smoothie, don't have the thing needed, and don't care much for fruit or yogurt. I'm going into town in a minute to get 1 chocolate shake to freeze and one of those blizzard things. I've never had one....
> we're having 81 degrees today and tomorrow will be 60 with rain. Stupid state



All you need is a blender. Forget the veggies! Just add frozen fruit, vanilla yogurt and milk and blend it up. They do have a banana/chocolate smoothie in a bag in the frozen section if that appeals to you. You can have jello and apple sauce too.


----------



## puffy137

maggie3fan said:


> Lucky....my son hasn't spoken to me in 13 months...


 I sometimes get upset if things in my kids lives are not going as I think they should . Those are the times when my husband shows that he really cares about me . Now he says we can renovate the chalet which was beginning to look pretty rough .
Maggie that must hurt you. Nothing to be done to set things straight again ?


----------



## puffy137

maggie3fan said:


> Guess my sis beat me again, she so smart. Course, she googles them, I tried to pull them out of my brain. kIT cARSON...bUFFALO bILL cODY....Apache Chief Geronimo, , Big Muddy
> 
> 
> Mike
> I privately told Tortdad, it's alright if he tells you....PRIVATE INFO
> 
> Adios, I'm outa here...


I thought all private messages stayed private . I was wrong !


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> Mooz how loud was that lightening strike?


I was not home at the time (missed it by about 10 min!). But the neighbor between our house and the house that was hit saw a blinding flash and said the hit was the loudest thing he'd ever heard: he thought his OWN house had been hit. He also felt the hair on his arms stand up during the hit!


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> I was not home at the time (missed it by about 10 min!). But the neighbor between our house and the house that was hit saw a blinding flash and said the hit was the loudest thing he'd ever heard: he thought his OWN house had been hit. He also felt the hair on his arms stand up during the hit!



Yikes!!! That sounds so scary to me! I'm glad I only have earthquakes to worry about! I know many people are freaked out about them but I would take that over hurricanes and tornados any day!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Yikes!!! That sounds so scary to me! I'm glad I only have earthquakes to worry about! I know many people are freaked out about them but I would take that over hurricanes and tornados any day!


Not me!!! Earthquakes catch you by surprise; with hurricanes you get days and even WEEKS of advance warning so you can prepare or skedaddle!!!! 
Tornadoes are half way in between: you know the kind of weather that generates them, but that's about it- so all you can do is take cover, if you can! 
I'll take a hurricane over an earthquake ANY day!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> I'm in a happy frame of mind . The 'misunderstanding ' I had with my son is now resolved . He sent me a song ' Only You ' by the Platters on youtube , ahhh , he's still my baby .


Great news.
Still, I haven't spoken to my dad for thirty years, doubt I'll be sending him music.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Desert is here (again):
> View attachment 127713


Carrots and lettuce is a poor diet for a tortoise cake!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Concrete


Is that an answer to one of last night's riddles?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 127727


English gentlemen should grow grumpy with age.
I am doing admirably.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Yikes!!! That sounds so scary to me! I'm glad I only have earthquakes to worry about! I know many people are freaked out about them but I would take that over hurricanes and tornados any day!


Yeah, it is pretty scary. About 10 years ago lightening struck the oak tree in our front yard. It was tremendously loud, and my hubby, who was working on his computer at the time, also felt the hair on his arms stand up during the strike. Afterwards, I went outside to try and see where the lightening had hit, and saw all these big chunks of wood and bark (some of the 3 feet long) all over our yard, in the yard across the street and to one side. Then I saw the huge gash in our tree: it started about 15 ft up and went all the way to the ground. 
After about a month, it was obvious that the tree was totally killed. The guys who came to cut it down and grind the stump said that when lightening runs all the way down a tree to the ground like that they sometimes find what looks like long icicles in the ground. That is because the tremendous heat from the lightening MELTS the silica in the ground (if that area is sandy enough) and makes a kind of GLASS!!! 
But they didn't find any around our tree, though. I wish they had- what a cool conversation piece!


----------



## puffy137

Moozillion said:


> Man, the weather is kicking our behinds down here.
> About a week ago, lightening struck the house of our neighbor 2 doors down. There's a hole in their roof from the strike and big burn marks surrounding EVERY SINGLE electrical outlet in their house! The wiring throughout their house was shot. The strike melted the button on their doorbell and totally ruined their central air conditioning unit, their freezer and their garage door opener. Even though their TV and stereo were on surge protectors (both protectors basically melted in the strike), one of the TVs is only half working. One of the insurance adjustors said he'd never seen so much damage on a house that survived a strike without burning down.
> That same strike blew out the garage door opener of the neighbors between them and us; and blew about half their breakers. We were, blessedly, untouched.
> 
> Now we've just heard that the severe weather BLEW TRAIN CARS OFF AN ELEVATED TRACK in New Orleans earlier today!!! Somebody actually got video of it falling. Still waiting for more details.


Thank goodness you are safe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Yikes!!! That sounds so scary to me! I'm glad I only have earthquakes to worry about! I know many people are freaked out about them but I would take that over hurricanes and tornados any day!


So lucky with the weather here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yeah, it is pretty scary. About 10 years ago lightening struck the oak tree in our front yard. It was tremendously loud, and my hubby, who was working on his computer at the time, also felt the hair on his arms stand up during the strike. Afterwards, I went outside to try and see where the lightening had hit, and saw all these big chunks of wood and bark (some of the 3 feet long) all over our yard, in the yard across the street and to one side. Then I saw the huge gash in our tree: it started about 15 ft up and went all the way to the ground.
> After about a month, it was obvious that the tree was totally killed. The guys who came to cut it down and grind the stump said that when lightening runs all the way down a tree to the ground like that they sometimes find what looks like long icicles in the ground. That is because the tremendous heat from the lightening MELTS the silica in the ground (if that area is sandy enough) and makes a kind of GLASS!!!
> But they didn't find any around our tree, though. I wish they had- what a cool conversation piece!


It's called fulgurites, melted silica in a sort of knobbly tube.
The Sahara in some places is full of them.


----------



## Moozillion

puffy137 said:


> Thank goodness you are safe.


Thank you!


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So lucky with the weather here.



Yes feeling warm all the time can grow on you . The dust can be a pain , but never mind at least I never feel chilly.


----------



## tortdad

maggie3fan said:


> Guess my sis beat me again, she so smart. Course, she googles them, I tried to pull them out of my brain. kIT cARSON...bUFFALO bILL cODY....Apache Chief Geronimo, , Big Muddy
> 
> 
> Mike
> I privately told Tortdad, it's alright if he tells you....PRIVATE INFO
> 
> Adios, I'm outa here...





puffy137 said:


> I thought all private messages stayed private . I was wrong !



I didn't share anything. It's not my place to kiss and tell


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's called fulgarites, melted silica in a sort of knobbly tube.
> The Sahara in some places is full of them.


ooooooohhhh , get you !!! love it !


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's called fulgarites, melted silica in a sort of knobbly tube.
> The Sahara in some places is full of them.


Fascinating!!! If I ever play another game of "Trivial Pursuit" I want you on my team, Adam!


----------



## tortdad

I'm so torn. My wife is always telling me make sure I'm a good dad to my step children but whenever something serious comes up I get told it's her daughter and she'll make the final decision. How is it okay for me to provide but not put my foot down when I know damn well I'm right?


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> Not me!!! Earthquakes catch you by surprise; with hurricanes you get days and even WEEKS of advance warning so you can prepare or skedaddle!!!!
> Tornadoes are half way in between: you know the kind of weather that generates them, but that's about it- so all you can do is take cover, if you can!
> I'll take a hurricane over an earthquake ANY day!!!



So agree. I don't know if I could live someplace where you couldn't trust the ground beneath your feet.


----------



## puffy137

tortdad said:


> I'm so torn. My wife is always telling me make sure I'm a good dad to my step children but whenever something serious comes up I get told it's her daughter and she'll make the final decision. How is it okay for me to provide but not put my foot down when I know damn well I'm right?


I know the feeling , same with grandchildren , you know your way is better , you have more experience etc etc etc , but bite your tongue & let them just get on with it , not our responsibility . Relax & wait to say ' I told you so '


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Yes feeling warm all the time can grow on you . The dust can be a pain , but never mind at least I never feel chilly.


I love heat.
England can keep it's chilly climes.
But the dust!!!!
That's why servants were invented, though I always dust my own precious objects.


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love heat.
> England can keep it's chilly climes.
> But the dust!!!!
> That's why servants were invented, though I always dust my own precious objects.


Hurumph , I prefer to call them staff.  Mine are addicted to just sweeping the floors , I usually do the higher up stuff. They rarely notice that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Fascinating!!! If I ever play another game of "Trivial Pursuit" I want you on my team, Adam!


Thanks, but it's fulgurites, I think, I spelled it wrong. Don't forget my geological background.
I love Trivial Pursuit.
I am a mine of useless information.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Hurumph , I prefer to call them staff.  Mine are addicted to just sweeping the floors , I usually do the higher up stuff. They rarely notice that.


Staff?
Dearie me no.
Servants, slaves and wifey.
3 distinct categories.


----------



## puffy137

I was watching Pawn Stars today , they were dressing up for St Patricks Day . Rick mentioned that St Patrick was supposed to have banished snakes from Ireland , & then said that the shamrock had 3 leaves & something about the Trinity , by this time the rest of the gang were walking away bored to tears , but he's my kind of chap . He too would be the type you would need for trivial pursuit in history.


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Staff?
> Dearie me no.
> Servants, slaves and wifey.
> 3 distinct categories.


 Yoos wery wicked methinks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> I was watching Pawn Stars today , they were dressing up for St Patricks Day . Rick mentioned that St Patrick was supposed to have banished snakes from Ireland , & then said that the shamrock had 3 leaves & something about the Trinity , by this time the rest of the gang were walking away bored to tears , but he's my kind of chap . He too would be the type you would need for trivial pursuit in history.


Are you suggesting I'm dull???????


----------



## Killerrookie

You are dull


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, that's it, I'm off to count ants, see you all later if I haven't bored the ants, I mean pants, off you.
Thanks Austin, old friend!


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you suggesting I'm dull???????



Not at all , I'm suggesting that people who are interested in things like Trivial Pursuit are not appreciated by people who don't know their a.. from their elbow.


----------



## Moozillion

puffy137 said:


> I was watching Pawn Stars today , they were dressing up for St Patricks Day . Rick mentioned that St Patrick was supposed to have banished snakes from Ireland , & then said that the shamrock had 3 leaves & something about the Trinity , by this time the rest of the gang were walking away bored to tears , but he's my kind of chap . He too would be the type you would need for trivial pursuit in history.


I'm pretty sure there are no snakes in New Zealand, either...I wonder if St. Paddy ever made any trips down there!!!


----------



## puffy137

Moozillion said:


> I'm pretty sure there are no snakes in New Zealand, either...I wonder if St. Paddy ever made any trips down there!!!


well of course its sheer baloney , even in mainland UK the only poisonous snake , the adder has seldom killed anyone , although Adam might know better .


----------



## puffy137

Gosh I surprised myself , thats the first time I have ever used the A word , albeit covertly.


----------



## puffy137

Gotta go , night night Bea. Byeee


----------



## Moozillion

Bye, puffy!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> What gets wetter and wetter the more it dries?


Concrete


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I'm so torn. My wife is always telling me make sure I'm a good dad to my step children but whenever something serious comes up I get told it's her daughter and she'll make the final decision. How is it okay for me to provide but not put my foot down when I know damn well I'm right?



That's a tough one. I guess you can just step back and wait for her to ask for help when she needs it. 
Maybe one evening you can calmly explain your frustration and you don't know when it's ok to step in.


----------



## mike taylor

Well that's a tough one Kevin . I say if you feed her and keep a roof over her head then you should be able to discipline her . If you let this keep sliding by she is going to get worse . Kids have to have one set of rules managed by both parents 100% of the time . Its 50/50 with everything .


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> I thought all private messages stayed private . I was wrong !



They do. Only folks you allow to see them can see them. One sent to a Mod may be shared with the other Mods if needed for ease of working with the issue. Mods can not see PMs between two members. Like if you sent one to Smarch I could not snoop into it.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I'm so torn. My wife is always telling me make sure I'm a good dad to my step children but whenever something serious comes up I get told it's her daughter and she'll make the final decision. How is it okay for me to provide but not put my foot down when I know damn well I'm right?



I am on your side on this one. You and your wife really need to get this issue solved, because it is just going to get worse.


----------



## mike taylor

@Yvonne G concrete ! For crying out loud !


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> @Yvonne G concrete ! For crying out loud !



I think she said it was a towel


----------



## mike taylor

Really I missed it . I give up now . (Walking away looking at ground kicking rocks )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm pretty sure there are no snakes in New Zealand, either...I wonder if St. Paddy ever made any trips down there!!!


St Kiwi, I think you'll find.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

puffy137 said:


> I sometimes get upset if things in my kids lives are not going as I think they should . Those are the times when my husband shows that he really cares about me . Now he says we can renovate the chalet which was beginning to look pretty rough .
> Maggie that must hurt you. Nothing to be done to set things straight again ?



Not as long as he's with his insignificant other. She hates me and she told BIG lies and put on her facebook page that I...me....was TOXIC. On a public forum no less, so our mutual friends no longer speak to me.....no loss, I am fine with myself....f'em


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> well of course its sheer baloney , even in mainland UK the only poisonous snake , the adder has seldom killed anyone , although Adam might know better .


'adder' ? 'Adam' ?, I'm sure I don't know what you mean! 
And you're right, adder bites are very rare, England's too chilly, they are usually quite sluggish, poor things.
There are a small number of bites yearly, usually people who tread on them or pick them up, and normally, one bite leads only to a bit of pain and swelling. I once saw a 'ranger' or some such giving a talk on adders during a nature trail and he picked one up in the middle of it's body, rather than just behind the head and it bent round and bit him. Hilarious.
12 people have died in the last 100 years and the last was 1975. (just googled this last bit)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm pretty sure there are no snakes in New Zealand, either...I wonder if St. Paddy ever made any trips down there!!!


No snakes in New Zealand per se, but 2 species of sea snake visit its shores in summer. (google)


----------



## Killerrookie

I want a python


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> I want a python



Why? Which type?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No snakes in New Zealand per se, but 2 species of sea snake visit its shores in summer. (google)


Yes, I saw that.  Since they don't come up on land, I figured mine was a safe comment!


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> I want a python


----------



## Killerrookie

Piebald Ball Python and reason is I love the look of the snake and I need one in my collection of reptiles. I'm getting a Nile Monitor, Bumblebee millipede, and 2 more Sulcatas.
Here's a picture of one.


----------



## Killerrookie

See how sexy it looks


----------



## Donna/Turbo

AbdullaAli said:


> Desert is here (again):
> View attachment 127713


He needs a good soaking!! In milk!!


----------



## Jacqui

Ball pythons are my favorite snakes.


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> Ball pythons are my favorite snakes.


How come you don't have one?


----------



## mike taylor

I have a python !


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> I have a python !


Hey don't rub it in with that sad face


----------



## mike taylor

So you want a sulcata do yeah ? Here are some before and after pictures for yeah . A cart full of poop from two sulcatas for one week !


----------



## Donna/Turbo

mike taylor said:


> I have a python !


You also have eyes of a snake!! haha


----------



## Killerrookie

I don't mind all the poop!! Look at that sad face doh hahahaha ha


----------



## mike taylor

I was talking Slytherin to it .It makes your eyes glow red . hahaha


----------



## Donna/Turbo

mike taylor said:


> So you want a sulcata do yeah ? Here are some before and after pictures for yeah . A cart full of poop from two sulcatas for one week !


I live in the city...what am I going to do with all that poop??


----------



## jaizei

Killerrookie said:


> Piebald Ball Python and reason is I love the look of the snake and I need one in my collection of reptiles. I'm getting a Nile Monitor, Bumblebee millipede, and 2 more Sulcatas.
> Here's a picture of one.
> View attachment 127755



Why a Nile monitor?


----------



## mike taylor

Donna/Turbo said:


> I live in the city...what am I going to do with all that poop??


I have a big black tank I put it in . Let it compost down, then put it in my tortoises garden.


----------



## mike taylor

Killerrookie said:


> Hey don't rub it in with that sad face


If you look closely there's two snakes . hahaha


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> How come you don't have one?



Because I got them when my children were around. Once they left, as the snakes died, I did not replace them. If I had somebody say, "Here take this friendly ball off my hands at no cost, I would take him. I just keep putting all my money into tortoises and their outside enclosures.


----------



## Jacqui

Donna/Turbo said:


> I live in the city...what am I going to do with all that poop??



Use it under your plants or into any hole you dig, including your garden. It decays away rather quickly. Grew for compost bins.


----------



## mike taylor

We are pissing of the neighbors. My uncles band is playing in my father in laws garage loudly . hahaha good times .


----------



## tortdad

puffy137 said:


> I know the feeling , same with grandchildren , you know your way is better , you have more experience etc etc etc , but bite your tongue & let them just get on with it , not our responsibility . Relax & wait to say ' I told you so '


Too much at risk here. My 16 year old daughter(who is a junior in high school) has been sneaking behind our back and dating a 19 year old college student. My wife and I told her absolutely no a month or two ago. He decided to "man up" and visit my wife today (when I wasn't home) to ask permission. My wife doesn't want to get make my daughter upset or have her continue to see this man behind our back so de wants to let them date with "rules". I told her I'm going to put him in the hospital and file statutory rape charges on him. Then when he get out of jail I will be there to beat his face in again. My wife thinks it's okay. I'm not going to let her and I don't care how pissed of my wife or daughter gets.


----------



## mike taylor

Stick to your guns Kevin . He's only after one thing . I never understood why younger girls go after older dudes. I understand why older men pray on younger women gullible.


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> Too much at risk here. My 16 year old daughter(who is a junior in high school) has been sneaking behind our back and dating a 19 year old college student. My wife and I told her absolutely no a month or two ago. He decided to "man up" and visit my wife today (when I wasn't home) to ask permission. My wife doesn't want to get make my daughter upset or have her continue to see this man behind our back so de wants to let them date with "rules". I told her I'm going to put him in the hospital and file statutory rape charges on him. Then when he get out of jail I will be there to beat his face in again. My wife thinks it's okay. I'm not going to let her and I don't care how pissed of my wife or daughter gets.


I agree with you Kevin all the way!!! I think he should grows some balls and ask permission when your home.


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> Too much at risk here. My 16 year old daughter(who is a junior in high school) has been sneaking behind our back and dating a 19 year old college student. My wife and I told her absolutely no a month or two ago. He decided to "man up" and visit my wife today (when I wasn't home) to ask permission. My wife doesn't want to get make my daughter upset or have her continue to see this man behind our back so de wants to let them date with "rules". I told her I'm going to put him in the hospital and file statutory rape charges on him. Then when he get out of jail I will be there to beat his face in again. My wife thinks it's okay. I'm not going to let her and I don't care how pissed of my wife or daughter gets.


I don't have kids so I don't know a lot about parenting. But I do know that the difference between 16 and 19 is more than just three years on a calendar. You are into different stages of your life at those ages. If they were both 10 years older then it wouldn't be any big deal at all. He needs to go find somebody on campus and leave her alone in my opinion.


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> Stick to your guns Kevin . He's only after one thing . I never understood why younger girls go after older dudes. I understand why older men pray on younger women gullible.


Because they are older looking and they love men who look like adult duuh. You should know that dude, if a guy has facial hair the girls love it and go bonkers for it in high school! Trust me I know


----------



## Killerrookie

jaizei said:


> Why a Nile monitor?


I just love big reptiles jaizei, I like a monitor because when someone breaks in my house the first thing they see is a huge *** lizard looking at them. Plus they are really adorable!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> Because I got them when my children were around. Once they left, as the snakes died, I did not replace them. If I had somebody say, "Here take this friendly ball off my hands at no cost, I would take him. I just keep putting all my money into tortoises and their outside enclosures.


Shooot next time I get a free Python I'll send you it because your a awesome gal!!


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> I agree with you Kevin all the way!!! I think he should grows some balls and ask permission when your home.


He wants to have a sit down with me too. He just started with my wife. He even brought her flowers and candy. If he meets with me the next thing he's going to see after my very angry face is waking up and seeing the inside of in icu. I don't want to met, I want to beat him down within an inch of his life.


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> I don't have kids so I don't know a lot about parenting. But I do know that the difference between 16 and 19 is more than just three years on a calendar. You are into different stages of your life at those ages. If they were both 10 years older then it wouldn't be any big deal at all. He needs to go find somebody on campus and leave her alone in my opinion.


Because kids are in too big of a hurry to grow up.


----------



## tortdad

I told her I'll just have him arrested and her reply was ill just date him when it's legal for me. Which in TX is 17 (August for her). I told her even then it wasn't okay and just because it's legal doesn't mean I'll be okay with it. My house my rules. Don't like it move out at 17 and support yourself.


----------



## Killerrookie

Can I help?? Hey play this song while you two meet play that song by Rodney Atkins- cleaning this gun haha. 
You sound like my dad!! You two would get along really well. Why do you hate this guy so much? You need to fill me in on this!!


----------



## mike taylor

Killerrookie said:


> I just love big reptiles jaizei, I like a monitor because when someone breaks in my house the first thing they see is a huge *** lizard looking at them. Plus they are really adorable!!!


So you like big lizards ? That sure is something !


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> So you like big lizards ? That sure is something !


Yup!! You want to buy me a Blue Tree Monitor buddy?  I'll give a a big hug in return lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Stick to your guns Kevin . He's only after one thing . I never understood why younger girls go after older dudes. I understand why older men pray on younger women gullible.


If you're a young girl and you have a choice.
1) spotty faced teen with bum-fluff chin, no money, no knowledge and no experience.
2) mature older man, nice car, good job, lots of money and knows the world.Can grow facial hair if required 
No contest.
It was dead difficult getting a decent girlfriend when I was a teen. Especially as I've always preferred girls a little older.
By my mid-twenties I was fighting them off.
Now I have to drug them.(not really, quite happy with wifey).
But not really the same situation here.
Or is the guy sophisticated and mature at 19? Doubt it.
And 16's too young. He should know better.


----------



## mike taylor

The more you say no, the more she is going to try to get away with . I know when I was young I did the opposite of what my parents said . She is doing what most girls her age is doing . That's trying to find away out . If you do decide to let her date make sure she goes to the doc to get meds . If you know what I'm screaming . You can kick his butt all you want it will not stop them . She will hide it from you . Me and you got a lot in common Kevin . We had kids young . When we were still kids . Nobody could tell us anything . Sometimes you have to let make the mistakes and hopefully they learn from it .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I once dated a girl who had a parrot.
The thing was completely crazy and never shut up.
But the parrot was pretty cool, though.


----------



## mike taylor

What does that have to do with the problem at hand Adam ? But it's funny .haha You comedian you!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> The more you say no, the more she is going to try to get away with . I know when I was young I did the opposite of what my parents said . She is doing what most girls her age is doing . That's trying to find away out . If you do decide to let her date make sure she goes to the doc to get meds . If you know what I'm screaming . You can kick his butt all you want it will not stop them . She will hide it from you . Me and you got a lot in common Kevin . We had kids young . When we were still kids . Nobody could tell us anything . Sometimes you have to let make the mistakes and hopefully they learn from it .


That's the thing. I know because I've been there. So has my wife, she had our daughter when she was 17 years old. Her mom had my wife when she was 17... Grandma at 34! It's a pattern we both swore would stop with our kids. I've been telling my wife for 2.5 years to get her on birth control. She's been "busted" twice and still not on the pill. I swear if she gets pregnant that's it, I'll snap and go off the deep end.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Thanks,Mike, but what I had to contribute, I've said.
I can't go any further, as I've never had kids so can only guess at what fatherhood entails, I don't have the experience that you guys do and never will now. Tidgy's my girl, but it's hardly the same.
I can understand Kevin's protective rage, though, but don't know what I'd do.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks,Mike, but what I had to contribute, I've said.
> I can't go any further, as I've never had kids so can only guess at what fatherhood entails, I don't have the experience that you guys do and never will now. Tidgy's my girl, but it's hardly the same.
> I can understand Kevin's protective rage, though, but don't know what I'd do.


 You don't have to have kids to offer up advice. I out it out there to see what others had to say. I can't callow this to happen. I don't know if I should stop it or just object and let it go. Being able to say "I told you so" latter on is not going to fix it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ok, you asked for it.
In that case, I think I would quietly inform the gentleman concerned, that his attentions were unwarranted, unwanted and unlawful and he had better take his sorry backside far, far away from my little girl or I would not be responsible for the consequences of my actions.
And make sure he knows you mean it.
As has already been said, I think talking to your daughter would only force her into his arms, not away from them. He is the problem and has to be made to leave her alone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, and the parrot story was true.
Maltese girl with verbal diarrhoea.
But a good figure.


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> You don't have to have kids to offer up advice. I out it out there to see what others had to say. I can't callow this to happen. I don't know if I should stop it or just object and let it go. Being able to say "I told you so" latter on is not going to fix it.


If she gets pregnant don't help her, let her figure it out in her own.


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Can I help?? Hey play this song while you two meet play that song by Rodney Atkins- cleaning this gun haha.
> You sound like my dad!! You two would get along really well. Why do you hate this guy so much? You need to fill me in on this!!


I don't hate him, I hate the idea of him. There is no reason a 19 year old should be hanging around a 16 year old. The difference between the are too large. Would you date a girl who just turned 13?


----------



## mike taylor

Sometimes doing nothing is best . Then take the boy fishing wink,wink and kick the **** out of him .


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> I don't hate him, I hate the idea of him. There is no reason a 19 year old should be hanging around a 16 year old. The difference between the are too large. Would you date a girl who just turned 13?


I probably wouldn't date a 13 year old because I rather date someone my age or a year younger than me.


----------



## Killerrookie

Killerrookie said:


> I probably wouldn't date a 13 year old because I rather date someone my age or a year younger than me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good luck with your tricky problem, Kevin, whatever you decide.
I'm off for a nap.
Laters!


----------



## mike taylor

In reality there's nothing you can do Kevin . You can get pissed knock the guy out ,but you will go to jail . You can tell them no ,they still do it . You can let her date him and point out all the bad sides of him . Then maybe she will dump him . Or you can talk about how her mom got hepatitis and gave to you all and scare him off . ( This didn't really happen don't think his family has hepatitis ) Or you can wait till the time is right and have a good talk to him . Let him know how you will not stand for it . To be honest I would let him come over . Then take him down the road to the store or something. Talk to him let him know how you fill . If he still doesn't get it . Then report him . I have a five year old god daughter ,but it's not the same . I would fill the same anger . But kicking his but is only going to hurt your fist ,and put you in jail . Let her mom handle it . If she let's her so be it ,it won't last long . Just push the point of birth control.


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> Because kids are in too big of a hurry to grow up.


 I think they always have been. It's situations like this that makes me glad I don't have kids. You want so bad for their life to be easier than yours, you don't want them to make the same mistakes etc. but they will. Nothing you can really do about it in the end I guess. The most important thing in my opinion is to make sure that no baby comes along. Because that will definitely make it 100 times more complicated.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I have a big black tank I put it in . Let it compost down, then put it in my tortoises garden.


Sulcata poop makes great fertilizer, I put it on all my plants, and the neighbors practically line up to get it


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> In reality there's nothing you can do Kevin . You can get pissed knock the guy out ,but you will go to jail . You can tell them no ,they still do it . You can let her date him and point out all the bad sides of him . Then maybe she will dump him . Or you can talk about how her mom got hepatitis and gave to you all and scare him off . ( This didn't really happen don't think his family has hepatitis ) Or you can wait till the time is right and have a good talk to him . Let him know how you will not stand for it . To be honest I would let him come over . Then take him down the road to the store or something. Talk to him let him know how you fill . If he still doesn't get it . Then report him . I have a five year old god daughter ,but it's not the same . I would fill the same anger . But kicking his but is only going to hurt your fist ,and put you in jail . Let her mom handle it . If she let's her so be it ,it won't last long . Just push the point of birth control.




What happened to just saying, "no you can't see him and you are restriced to the house. Drive her to school and pick her up. Toughen up, parents are they're only chance at a decent life and parents are NOT their kids friend. Be tough forbid her and chaparone her at all times. I raised 3 kids. They don't like me much, but that was not my job. I raised 3 great people....regardless of what they think of me now..,.


----------



## bouaboua

So busy! ! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey. i hate school and all teachers are evil!


----------



## Killerrookie

I agree!! They drive me Fing crazy


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Desert is here (again):
> View attachment 127713


 Hello! That looks really cute,  although it's 'a *desert*.' as you said.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  sorry I just pop in and say hi. I've got been pretty busy
I hope you all have a great morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mike, my working hours are 11:00pm-7:30am add about 1-1/2 hour each side for the drive. 
Morning all.


----------



## mike taylor

That's not bad hours to work . No traffic ! Morning peeps


----------



## tortdad

maggie3fan said:


> What happened to just saying, "no you can't see him and you are restriced to the house. Drive her to school and pick her up. Toughen up, parents are they're only chance at a decent life and parents are NOT their kids friend. Be tough forbid her and chaparone her at all times. I raised 3 kids. They don't like me much, but that was not my job. I raised 3 great people....regardless of what they think of me now..,.


That's what I want to do but my wife won't do it


----------



## tortdad

The good new is my new tortoise will arrive this morning. I tracked him and it says he arrived at the Houston sorting facility at 4:30 this morning.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> That's not bad hours to work . No traffic ! Morning peeps


No traffic, less life. But it's work.


----------



## mike taylor

It pays the bills . Keeps you out of trouble .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Pays the bills anyways.


----------



## Moozillion

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey. i hate school and all teachers are evil!


Hi, Nick! 
Glad you're still here, sorry school is such a drag.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey. i hate school and all teachers are evil!


When do you move


----------



## Killerrookie

Good morning everyone, so how is everyone doing today?


----------



## tortdad

I've got the "on a truck out for delivery" notification.


----------



## Yvonne G

My second great grandson arrived early this a.m. around 3 in the back seat of my grandson's car. She started labor and they were waiting around for the pains to be closer together when her water broke, so they started for the hospital. They didn't make it:


----------



## mike taylor

That's awesome Yvonne !


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Because they are older looking and they love men who look like adult duuh. You should know that dude, if a guy has facial hair the girls love it and go bonkers for it in high school! Trust me I know



Add to it the older guy is more mature. Can drive (usually his own car/truck), can buy the age restricted items. It is also a rush for an older kid to think your hot and want to date you.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> My second great grandson arrived early this a.m. around 3 in the back seat of my grandson's car. She started labor and they were waiting around for the pains to be closer together when her water broke, so they started for the hospital. They didn't make it:
> 
> View attachment 127810



Congrats! What a neat story for the chip to have about it's birth.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> He wants to have a sit down with me too. He just started with my wife. He even brought her flowers and candy. If he meets with me the next thing he's going to see after my very angry face is waking up and seeing the inside of in icu. I don't want to met, I want to beat him down within an inch of his life.



calm down and get to know him. Is it not better to have this in the open rather then behind your back? He sounds lil a good kid.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I told her I'll just have him arrested and her reply was ill just date him when it's legal for me. Which in TX is 17 (August for her). I told her even then it wasn't okay and just because it's legal doesn't mean I'll be okay with it. My house my rules. Don't like it move out at 17 and support yourself.



It is against the law to just date?


----------



## mike taylor

It's against the law to date an under age minor . Sure is 16 will get you 20 .


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> My second great grandson arrived early this a.m. around 3 in the back seat of my grandson's car. She started labor and they were waiting around for the pains to be closer together when her water broke, so they started for the hospital. They didn't make it:
> 
> View attachment 127810



Congrats and what a story!!! He is so cute!!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning everyone! I to have been busy too and I get the evil eye from the family in the evenings when I'm on TFO! 

@tortdad Just my two cents in a nutshell. I'm impressed that the kid even introduced himself. I was a young girl who always dated older and my mom didn't really stop me but gave her opinion because she had me at 19. Let's just say I turned out fine and have been happily married for almost 19 yrs. 
She is going to sneak and deceive you rather than be honest. Just give the kid a chance and see how it goes. Make some rules up and expect her to follow them. And get the girl on BC. Make BC one of the rules along with curfews etc. I know it's hard for dads to see their baby girls grow up but it's reality. 
Good luck and keep us posted. And if the guy ends up breaking her heart don't go and say 'I told you so!" Give the girl a hug and say "I'm sorry." 
Girls need support from the their dads. They are already close to moms but a fathers love and support is everything.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> My second great grandson arrived early this a.m. around 3 in the back seat of my grandson's car. She started labor and they were waiting around for the pains to be closer together when her water broke, so they started for the hospital. They didn't make it:
> 
> View attachment 127810


Fantastic!!!
Congrats to all concerned.
Pictures of enclosure?


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> It is against the law to just date?


The second they kiss it becomes against the law


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning everyone! I to have been busy too and I get the evil eye from the family in the evenings when I'm on TFO!
> 
> @tortdad Just my two cents in a nutshell. I'm impressed that the kid even introduced himself. I was a young girl who always dated older and my mom didn't really stop me but gave her opinion because she had me at 19. Let's just say I turned out fine and have been happily married for almost 19 yrs.
> She is going to sneak and deceive you rather than be honest. Just give the kid a chance and see how it goes. Make some rules up and expect her to follow them. And get the girl on BC. Make BC one of the rules along with curfews etc. I know it's hard for dads to see their baby girls grow up but it's reality.
> Good luck and keep us posted. And if the guy ends up breaking her heart don't go and say 'I told you so!" Give the girl a hug and say "I'm sorry."
> Girls need support from the their dads. They are already close to moms but a fathers love and support is everything.



I know she's growing up and has had sex, I'm not oblivious but I just feel they are at two very different points in their lives. She's worried about school, home work and prom and he's worried about college and paying rent. To me this is the same an adult molesting an 8 year old. It makes me sick and madder than all hell. I do not see me being calm about this. If my wife caves and allows this he better never show his face at my house and if I see him parked around the corner il beat him down.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fantastic!!!
> Congrats to all concerned.
> Pictures of enclosure?


----------



## Jacqui

I understand your feelings, but if you do anything to him, your the one going to jail. If you push her too far, she will do worse things, just to get back at you or to "show you". Make the best of a bad situation. Do not cause this girl to not share things with you in the future.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


>


Very nice.
But he'll soon outgrow it.
Humidity? Temps? Diet?


----------



## Moozillion

My Elsa cracks me up!
Lately we have been mostly giving her a variety of store-bought greens, supplemented with what few weeds I can find. I bought a head of radicchio, and I added a bunch of it to her usual fare. When I checked on her later, she had picked out EVERY SINGLE SCRAP of radicchio and scarfed it down; left everything else and peed on it. 
Think she's trying to tell me something???


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


>


LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


>


 Congrats! That's so cute.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My Elsa cracks me up!
> Lately we have been mostly giving her a variety of store-bought greens, supplemented with what few weeds I can find. I bought a head of radicchio, and I added a bunch of it to her usual fare. When I checked on her later, she had picked out EVERY SINGLE SCRAP of radicchio and scarfed it down; left everything else and peed on it.
> Think she's trying to tell me something???


Elsa is very discerning.
But her manners leave something to be desired.
Tidgy tends to sit on food she doesn't like and look up as if saying, 'Look, all gone, give me something else'.


----------



## Killerrookie

So Kevin to me if you don't be the boss of her and tell her what she can an cannot do she will do what ever she wants because she knows you won't do anything to stop her. She will think you can do nothing and won't be afraid of you. To me she is already disrespecting you and doesn't care what you have to say about this. The wife doesn't need to cave in because if she does than she will bring you with her. Kevin do what you want to do, it's your house your the man of the house and the boss. She has no authority over you.
I wish you luck Kevin and I would stop this guy from dating her if you really don't like this guy. Best wishes.


----------



## Gillian M

Good evening everyone, hope you're all well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Evening, Gillian, hope you're fine too.
Bit better again to day.
But I will drag this out for as long as possible for maximum sympathy.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian, hope you're fine too.
> Bit better again to day.
> But I will drag this out for as long as possible for maximum sympathy.


 Hi Adam, and glad to hear you are-at least- a bit better. Are you taking any medicines? Hope to hear you've overcome this cold SOON!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, and glad to hear you are-at least- a bit better. Are you taking any medicines? Hope to hear you've overcome this cold SOON!


I am an even worse baby regardng medicine, so no.
Will be fine soon, just whining, really.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am an even worse baby regardng medicine, so no.
> Will be fine soon, just whining, really.


 I would take medicines. I'm not willing to sit and for an illness to leave me. It sounds to me like waiting for 'a miracle,' even if the illness is nothing serious.


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> My Elsa cracks me up!
> Lately we have been mostly giving her a variety of store-bought greens, supplemented with what few weeds I can find. I bought a head of radicchio, and I added a bunch of it to her usual fare. When I checked on her later, she had picked out EVERY SINGLE SCRAP of radicchio and scarfed it down; left everything else and peed on it.
> Think she's trying to tell me something???



Several of mine do the same thing when they have radicchio in their mixture.  I like the look it has.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> So Kevin to me if you don't be the boss of her and tell her what she can an cannot do she will do what ever she wants because she knows you won't do anything to stop her. She will think you can do nothing and won't be afraid of you. To me she is already disrespecting you and doesn't care what you have to say about this. The wife doesn't need to cave in because if she does than she will bring you with her. Kevin do what you want to do, it's your house your the man of the house and the boss. She has no authority over you.
> I wish you luck Kevin and I would stop this guy from dating her if you really don't like this guy. Best wishes.



I hope it is a two party house, not a boss of the house thing...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I would take medicines. I'm not willing to sit and for an illness to leave me. It sounds to me like waiting for 'a miracle,' even if the illness is nothing serious.


You can't cure a cold, so all meds are palliatives, make you feel better, but don't fix the problem.
And if I felt better, I wouldn't be able to moan.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You can't cure a cold, so all meds are palliatives, make you feel better, but don't fix the problem.
> And if I felt better, I wouldn't be able to moan.


 As for me, I'd ASPRIN, drink a lot of lemon, orange juice-Vitamin C, stay in bed 90% of the time and keep warm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> As for me, I'd ASPRIN, drink a lot of lemon, orange juice-Vitamin C, stay in bed 90% of the time and keep warm.


I used to get very drunk on whisky 'till I recovered.
But rarely drink now.


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> I hope it is a two party house, not a boss of the house thing...


It is a two party thing. Just the wife is way more likely to cave in and so far she is.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I've got the "on a truck out for delivery" notification.



Any update?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, I am going to the hospital tonight for a 'sleep study'. My 3rd. So they will put 127 electrictrodes pinched on my body, in my hair and other places and tell me to sleep good???? Seriously? So I decided to bring this Chromebook with me because the chat as we call it, always puts me to sleep....Ta ta, talk at you tonight...hahaha, joking!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I am going to the hospital tonight for a 'sleep study'. My 3rd. So they will put 127 electrictrodes pinched on my body, in my hair and other places and tell me to sleep good???? Seriously? So I decided to bring this Chromebook with me because the chat as we call it, always puts me to sleep....Ta ta, talk at you tonight...hahaha, joking!


I'll tell you a few of my stories.
That should do the trick.


----------



## Momof4

@maggie3fan Why the sleep study? Maybe for sleep apnea? I just told my husband that he needs to do it and get the breathing machine thingy my sister in law has.
Or is it because you can't sleep? I take Ambian every night. 

So what's your story?


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll tell you a few of my stories.
> That should do the trick.



Adam your stories would be awesome but parts of it may go over my head!!


----------



## Momof4

Time to grab the kiddos from school! I hate short day Tues. I get nothing done!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Adam your stories would be awesome but parts of it may go over my head!!


Most of them go over my head, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Time to grab the kiddos from school! I hate short day Tues. I get nothing done!


C U later!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> C U later!



So close m8


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> So close m8


Ummmm! That's naughty!


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Any update?


It was covered in poop but made it safe. The wife sprayed it off and gave it a soak. It's waiting for me to get home to scrub it down and determine if its really a he like the previous owner says. 



It's big because my single compartment kitchen sink is the same a a double compartment, just without the center divider and its extra deep. This tort takes up most of the sink


----------



## Killerrookie

Two animals in a week!! Lucky you tortdad!! I'm so jealous!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> It was covered in poop but made it safe. The wife sprayed it off and gave it a soak. It's waiting for me to get home to scrub it down and determine if its really a he like the previous owner says.
> View attachment 127855
> 
> 
> It's big because my single compartment kitchen sink is the same a a double compartment, just without the center divider and its extra deep. This tort takes up most of the sink


Lucky guys.
Both of you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey's back late tonight.
Maybe she's run off with my neighbour.
Lord, I'll miss him!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey's back late tonight.
> Maybe she's run off with my neighbour.
> Lord, I'll miss him!


You're SO BAD!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You're SO BAD!!!!


I know, but wifey sees most of these and laughs. 
She knows I love her completely.
Though actually, she _is _a tad late.
Shopping for chocolate and vodka, I should think.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> It was covered in poop but made it safe. The wife sprayed it off and gave it a soak. It's waiting for me to get home to scrub it down and determine if its really a he like the previous owner says.
> View attachment 127855
> 
> 
> It's big because my single compartment kitchen sink is the same a a double compartment, just without the center divider and its extra deep. This tort takes up most of the sink




Good luck with him. He looks so much like one of mine I rescued. 
Congrats!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey's back late tonight.
> Maybe she's run off with my neighbour.
> Lord, I'll miss him!



You're so funny!


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> It is a two party thing. Just the wife is way more likely to cave in and so far she is.



When my children were growing up, their dad and step dad were wrapped around their fingers. I do not see it so much as caving in, but perhaps seeing it as the best possible solution even if it is not her choice of solutions.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Time to grab the kiddos from school! I hate short day Tues. I get nothing done!



Tuesdays are short days, why?


----------



## Jacqui

Glad he arrived safely.


----------



## Elohi

So this morning I woke up to my kids running in with homemade birthday cards and when I went outside...
My neighbors had decorated my car and my front door LOL




These little paper tortoises were all over my car and yard because it was windy LOL. 





Then my friends took me to lunch and we had a great time. I got some very thoughtful gifts, like this: it's a block type frame. I also got a tortoise necklace and several gift cards and nice cards from them. I have had a pretty great day so far today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> So this morning I woke up to my kids running in with homemade birthday cards and when I went outside...
> My neighbors had decorated my car and my front door LOL
> View attachment 127856
> 
> View attachment 127857
> 
> These little paper tortoises were all over my car and yard because it was windy LOL.
> View attachment 127859
> 
> View attachment 127860
> 
> 
> Then my friends took me to lunch and we had a great time. I got some very thoughtful gifts, like this: it's a block type frame. I also got a tortoise necklace and several gift cards and nice cards from them. I have had a pretty great day so far today.
> View attachment 127861


How lovely and incredibly thoughtful.
What nice neighbours and friends you have.


----------



## Jacqui

Looks and sounds like a great day and hopefully more coming.

Happy birthday!


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Two animals in a week!! Lucky you tortdad!! I'm so jealous!!


It I'll be 3 when you let me have your Redfoot. 

When do you want these geckos


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> It I'll be 3 when you let me have your Redfoot.
> 
> When do you want these geckos


Been very busy this week so hopefully this weekend if I'm not stuck with doing more yard work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> It I'll be 3 when you let me have your Redfoot.
> 
> When do you want these geckos


I would have bitten your hands off by now.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Tuesdays are short days, why?



Good question! I think it has something to do with budgets and cutting teachers pay. Most stay and have meetings or prep so I'm not sure. The kids love it!


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> So this morning I woke up to my kids running in with homemade birthday cards and when I went outside...
> My neighbors had decorated my car and my front door LOL
> View attachment 127856
> 
> View attachment 127857
> 
> These little paper tortoises were all over my car and yard because it was windy LOL.
> View attachment 127859
> 
> View attachment 127860
> 
> 
> Then my friends took me to lunch and we had a great time. I got some very thoughtful gifts, like this: it's a block type frame. I also got a tortoise necklace and several gift cards and nice cards from them. I have had a pretty great day so far today.
> View attachment 127861



How cool is that?!?!?! Happy birthday!!!


----------



## tortdad

I'm thinking tiny Tim here is a chick. What do you guys think. 12" long adult Redfoot. Curved plaston but not majorly curved like I've seen on others but not flat either. Tale is more stubbed with curved anal secutes.


----------



## tortdad

Hit the reply button too soon


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> View attachment 127872
> View attachment 127873
> 
> 
> Hit the reply button too soon


thats a female.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats a female.


Sure looks like it to me too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not my species, but I've seen pix and I'd go for strapping girlie too.


----------



## tortdad

My new 3 toes box turtle is eating now. Lets make sure he keeps doing it.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> View attachment 127872
> View attachment 127873
> 
> 
> Hit the reply button too soon



The male RF tortoise tails I've seen are really hugely fat. I think this is female.


----------



## Yvonne G

to Monica!​


----------



## Yvonne G

I went and had a colonoscopy this morning, then came home and had the best darned nap I've ever had! They really give good drugs at the colonoscopy center! A clean bill of health (My dad and his mother both died of colon cancer)


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I went and had a colonoscopy this morning, then came home and had the best darned nap I've ever had! They really give good drugs at the colonoscopy center! A clean bill of health (My dad and his mother both died of colon cancer)



Good news!!! Good god you didn't drive home did you?


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm tired from uploading so much pictures ughh


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good news indeed Yvonne, though sorry about your dad and grandma.
Hope they had long and happy lives.
Perhaps I ought to go get a colonoscopy done if the drugs are so good.


----------



## Yvonne G

No, my daughter went with me. They don't let you go out by yourself.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good news indeed Yvonne, though sorry about your dad and grandma.
> Hope they had long and happy lives.
> Perhaps I ought to go get a colonoscopy done if the drugs are so good.



My dad was in his late 60's and his mother was in her 50's. Way back when she had cancer, not too much was done about colon cancer. This would have been in the late '30s, early '40s. I have a diary of hers where she talks about her illness and it's not pretty. She never refers to it as cancer, so I wonder if the doctors even knew it was cancer. ***sickening alert - if you're squeamish don't read the rest***She talks about having sore boils up inside her that would be very painful and eventually they would pop and black smelly discharge would come out. All they gave her for it was pain medication.


----------



## Killerrookie

Wow that's so sad. It must of been really painful and if that was me I would be crying and hollering!! I'm very sensitive


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> to Monica!​


Thanks Yvonne.


----------



## Elohi

Forgot the necklace picture!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> My dad was in his late 60's and his mother was in her 50's. Way back when she had cancer, not too much was done about colon cancer. This would have been in the late '30s, early '40s. I have a diary of hers where she talks about her illness and it's not pretty. She never refers to it as cancer, so I wonder if the doctors even knew it was cancer. ***sickening alert - if you're squeamish don't read the rest***She talks about having sore boils up inside her that would be very painful and eventually they would pop and black smelly discharge would come out. All they gave her for it was pain medication.


Awful. 
And thanks for being so candid. 
Far too young.
Sorry if it dredges up sad memories, Yvonne, it must make today an even greater relief for you.


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> View attachment 127925
> 
> Forgot the necklace picture!


Happy birthday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> View attachment 127925
> 
> Forgot the necklace picture!


How positively charming!
I want one!
Will have to get one made for me.


----------



## Yvonne G

No, thanks for your sympathy, but I'm a pretty hard-hearted old witch. It happened so long ago that it's not one of my bad memories anymore.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> No, thanks for your sympathy, but I'm a pretty hard-hearted old witch. It happened so long ago that it's not one of my bad memories anymore.


Yvonne!
You're just a big softie, really. 
A fluffy, lamby,bunny sort of cutie thing.


----------



## Killerrookie

She doesn't want this to know she is soft like a bunny!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

She'll probably either laugh (evilly?) or be violently sick.
One or the other.
Or both.
Or sigh and sadly shake her head.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyway, i'm not talking to you Austin.
You called me dull !


----------



## Killerrookie

ok


----------



## mike taylor

Haha dull ! He's a comedian. Sharp as a tack!


----------



## mike taylor

You got a girl tortoise Kevin .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> @maggie3fan Why the sleep study? Maybe for sleep apnea? I just told my husband that he needs to do it and get the breathing machine thingy my sister in law has.
> Or is it because you can't sleep? I take Ambian every night.
> 
> So what's your story?


I have PTSD and when I have night terrors, I hurt myself. Evidently, I fling myself out of bed, and smash into hard things. A month and a half ago, I got 2 skull fractures in my forehead. That's added to 12 conccusions. I was diogonsed in 2006. The sleep study is to see if I thrash around before I get out of bed and hurt myself.....


----------



## mike taylor

PTSD from what ? Did you go to war or something?


----------



## mike taylor

Did something traumatic happen to you ?


----------



## Heather H

Mike I think you caused it from all of your jokes


----------



## Heather H

maggie3fan said:


> I have PTSD and when I have night terrors, I hurt myself. Evidently, I fling myself out of bed, and smash into hard things. A month and a half ago, I got 2 skull fractures in my forehead. That's added to 12 conccusions. I was diogonsed in 2006. The sleep study is to see if I thrash around before I get out of bed and hurt myself.....


Can't you move whatever it is that you hit?


----------



## mike taylor

Maybe if it was my joke sorry ! Did it help ?


----------



## Heather H

Elohi said:


> So this morning I woke up to my kids running in with homemade birthday cards and when I went outside...
> My neighbors had decorated my car and my front door LOL
> View attachment 127856
> 
> View attachment 127857
> 
> These little paper tortoises were all over my car and yard because it was windy LOL.
> View attachment 127859
> 
> View attachment 127860
> 
> 
> Then my friends took me to lunch and we had a great time. I got some very thoughtful gifts, like this: it's a block type frame. I also got a tortoise necklace and several gift cards and nice cards from them. I have had a pretty great day so far today.
> View attachment 127861


Happy Birthday


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I went and had a colonoscopy this morning, then came home and had the best darned nap I've ever had! They really give good drugs at the colonoscopy center! A clean bill of health (My dad and his mother both died of colon cancer)


I got a notice just last week that it was time for my next colonoscopy. they cut out some polops last time. But I said no more. I'm too old and frankly don't give a poop about colon cancer.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> PTSD from what ? Did you go to war or something?


No, I fell out of my semi truck, breaking my wrist, neck and concussion. The Dr. fixed me wrong and missed the broken neck for 9 months I walked around with a broken neck. My case is because I lost a career I was good at and loved, it changed my future for the worst. I made about $60k as a driver, Now I'm poor and disabled. It sucks big time.


Heather H said:


> Can't you move whatever it is that you hit?


Im suppossed to take out all my furnTture, dresser, computer desk,computer, and everything. Then I'm suppossed to put padding on the doorways 've hooked up a night light so I don't get lost in my room.The drs here don't understand PTSD, and I rea lly am not getting much help.


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> I have PTSD and when I have night terrors, I hurt myself. Evidently, I fling myself out of bed, and smash into hard things. A month and a half ago, I got 2 skull fractures in my forehead. That's added to 12 conccusions. I was diogonsed in 2006. The sleep study is to see if I thrash around before I get out of bed and hurt myself.....



Thanks for sharing with us! You poor thing! So glad you are safe . Do they have any suggestions for you?


----------



## mike taylor

Your one tough bird!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Is it time to go home yet…


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is it time to go home yet…


For you, maybe. I just got to work


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> For you, maybe. I just got to work


Not for me. Just sitting down for lunch.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Haha dull ! He's a comedian. Sharp as a tack!


Why, thank you kindly, sir.


----------



## tortdad

My daughter is not all mad and freaking out and my wife dropped the subject so in 99% sure she told my daughter to date him just to not let me find out about it. If that's the case daddies going to flip out and hurt people.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey's on a whiskey diet.
Last week she lost three days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> My daughter is not all mad and freaking out and my wife dropped the subject so in 99% sure she told my daughter to date him just to not let me find out about it. If that's the case daddies going to flip out and hurt people.


That's a case of going behind daddies' back.
Naughty and disrespectful, in my opinion.
I would be most displeased.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning lovely gals and guys.


----------



## tortdad

Morning everyone


----------



## mike taylor

That isn't a compromise Kevin . That's just underhanded sneakiness . Women sneaky sneaky . Don't lie to me but allow me to lie to you . That sure is something.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> That isn't a compromise Kevin . That's just underhanded sneakiness . Women sneaky sneaky . Don't lie to me but allow me to lie to you . That sure is something.




No, that is Kevin thinking the worse before he calmly asks his wife. Assumptions can make everything worse. She may be trying to give him time to calm done, so things do not become worse.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good morning! How was work?


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> That isn't a compromise Kevin . That's just underhanded sneakiness . Women sneaky sneaky . Don't lie to me but allow me to lie to you . That sure is something.





Jacqui said:


> No, that is Kevin thinking the worse before he calmly asks his wife. Assumptions can make everything worse. She may be trying to give him time to calm done, so things do not become worse.



Wifie says that's she's not going to allow it and will put her on birth control but at the same time she not going to stop our daughter from going out with friends and living her life. If that means she's sneaking around behind our backs then she risks punishment if caught.


----------



## tortdad

I worry because my wife showed me text messages between the two of them and it is as plain as day that some texts have been deleted from the conversation and the conversation ends with my daughter not upset. I trust my wife but I also know how easy she is on them. I'm the tough one and she's the laid back one.


----------



## mike taylor

I told you sneaky sneaky .Hahaha


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Your one tough bird!


 broad, chick, b**ch, or any other name, but bird???? Thanks Mike, I usually don't tell the general public. I'm a pretty private person. But there's no doctor here that really understands PTSD and it's effects. So my treatment is minimal. I was kinda hoping there was somebody else here that might have lt and might PM me on how they function. It's actually a very scary thing. At times I am afraid to go to sleep, so stay up all night (not good). Or I drive around for hours at night. (expensive) Not really going anywhere, just afraid to go to sleep. I have slept in rest stops in my car, cuz I was afraid to go to sleep in my bed and wake up beat to s**t. 'nuff said


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is it time to go home yet…




For me too. Hospitals suck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> broad, chick, b**ch, or any other name, but bird???? Thanks Mike, I usually don't tell the general public. I'm a pretty private person. But there's no doctor here that really understands PTSD and it's effects. So my treatment is minimal. I was kinda hoping there was somebody else here that might have lt and might PM me on how they function. It's actually a very scary thing. At times I am afraid to go to sleep, so stay up all night (not good). Or I drive around for hours at night. (expensive) Not really going anywhere, just afraid to go to sleep. I have slept in rest stops in my car, cuz I was afraid to go to sleep in my bed and wake up beat to s**t. 'nuff said


Really not good.
I'm sorry about this, must be very distressing.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Elohi said:


> View attachment 127925
> 
> Forgot the necklace picture!



ok, not only are you beautiful, but I WANT a necklace like that....Do I have to go back and read thru all the crap to see how you got it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> ok, not only are you beautiful, but I WANT a necklace like that....Do I have to go back and read thru all the crap to see how you got it?


Birthday present from neighbours and friends, I believe. They sprayed her car with tort messages and covered the Garden with tortoise cut outs.
She had a lovely time.


----------



## Yvonne G

My first great grandson, Cyrus and my new great grandson, Cody:


----------



## mike taylor

Maggie I have no idea what you're dealing with as I don't have a conscience .haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Maggie I have no idea what you're dealing with as I don't have a conscience .haha


You're just not conscious that you have a conscience .


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> My first great grandson, Cyrus and my new great grandson, Cody:
> 
> View attachment 127960


Awesome


----------



## Momof4

Getting


maggie3fan said:


> broad, chick, b**ch, or any other name, but bird???? Thanks Mike, I usually don't tell the general public. I'm a pretty private person. But there's no doctor here that really understands PTSD and it's effects. So my treatment is minimal. I was kinda hoping there was somebody else here that might have lt and might PM me on how they function. It's actually a very scary thing. At times I am afraid to go to sleep, so stay up all night (not good). Or I drive around for hours at night. (expensive) Not really going anywhere, just afraid to go to sleep. I have slept in rest stops in my car, cuz I was afraid to go to sleep in my bed and wake up beat to s**t. 'nuff said



So sorry, I sure hope you can get answers soon! Everyone should feel safe in their bed and everyone deserves a good night sleep just so you can function properly. Have you looked on PTSD forums?


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I worry because my wife showed me text messages between the two of them and it is as plain as day that some texts have been deleted from the conversation and the conversation ends with my daughter not upset. I trust my wife but I also know how easy she is on them. I'm the tough one and she's the laid back one.



Remember this is just a phase and will pass. Soon enough you will worry about her driving, going to college, going to bars, is she drinking and driving, 
can she pay her own health/car insurance, the man she's about to marry etc! 

It's a good balance to have a tough parent and a softy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Remember this is just a phase and will pass. Soon enough you will worry about her driving, going to college, going to bars, is she drinking and driving,
> can she pay her own health/car insurance, the man she's about to marry etc!
> 
> It's a good balance to have a tough parent and a softy.


Yeah, good cop, bad cop.
But not so much fun always being bad cop, I would imagine.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!! 

Today is my favorite science lab at my kids school! Every year the 3rd graders each get a cow eye and we dissect them!! We get to cut into the cornea and cut the lens out etc!! I'm not sure if you guys want pics but it is pretty cool!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> Today is my favorite science lab at my kids school! Every year the 3rd graders each get a cow eye and we dissect them!! We get to cut into the cornea and cut the lens out etc!! I'm not sure if you guys want pics but it is pretty cool!


Did this when I was at school.
It is pretty cool, eyeballs flying all over the lab. They're quite tough, I recall.
Think they've banned it in the UK now, and rats, dogfish and frogs.


----------



## Momof4

Your right they are tough! We get tiny little scissors and they aren't so sharp. My daughter is not thrilled at all! I will try to get her interested, but she is very sensitive to smells.


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're just not conscious that you have a conscience .


I was being fun ? Not funny?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Your right they are tough! We get tiny little scissors and they aren't so sharp. My daughter is not thrilled at all! I will try to get her interested, but she is very sensitive to smells.


Clothes peg?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> Today is my favorite science lab at my kids school! Every year the 3rd graders each get a cow eye and we dissect them!! We get to cut into the cornea and cut the lens out etc!! I'm not sure if you guys want pics but it is pretty cool!



Oh I remember doing this when I was in school. I found it fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I was being fun ? Not funny?


Funny haha or funny peculiar?
I don't know, I'm confused now!


----------



## Jacqui

I think I hurt my riding mowers feelings.  Now I have to see if I can get my ex out to try fixing it. :|


----------



## mike taylor

I don't know ,I'm confused also ? Funny haha?


----------



## Jacqui

From all the bird egg shells I am finding every where, there must be a population explosion going on.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! How was work?


Uneventful


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> From all the bird egg shells I am finding every where, there must be a population explosion going on.


That or a critter with a full belly


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Uneventful


Then we're both lucky. Mine,too, was uneventful.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> I think I hurt my riding mowers feelings.  Now I have to see if I can get my ex out to try fixing it. :|


You need a new mower.


----------



## Heather H

maggie3fan said:


> No, I fell out of my semi truck, breaking my wrist, neck and concussion. The Dr. fixed me wrong and missed the broken neck for 9 months I walked around with a broken neck. My case is because I lost a career I was good at and loved, it changed my future for the worst. I made about $60k as a driver, Now I'm poor and disabled. It sucks big time.
> 
> Im suppossed to take out all my furnTture, dresser, computer desk,computer, and everything. Then I'm suppossed to put padding on the doorways 've hooked up a night light so I don't get lost in my room.The drs here don't understand PTSD, and I rea lly am not getting much help.


Wow . I'm sorry. I know how hard it is to live with ptsd and how many doctors don't know what to do to help. Another thing you could try is padded railings on your bed?


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> My first great grandson, Cyrus and my new great grandson, Cody:
> 
> View attachment 127960


Congratulations .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

See how Heather and I both show up on chat at the same time? It's because we're really the same person …


----------



## Heather H

I'm just getting a beer. Tired from working all night. oops forgot to go back to my other account.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LOL !!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

To be truthful, I am Adam (@Tidgy's Dad). That's why we can switch accounts without anyone noticing ....


----------



## Heather H

Who needs a laugh? I was walking upstairs with Rose and my pants started falling down. I couldn't pull them up. So I tried to wiggle them off. Forgetting I was in front of the window. I think the landscaper across the street saw. Of course I was commando. Just a bit embarrassed. Lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

Heather H said:


> Who needs a laugh? I was walking upstairs with Rose and my pants started falling down. I couldn't pull them up. So I tried to wiggle them off. Forgetting I was in front of the window. I think the landscaper across the street saw. Of course I was commando. Just a bit embarrassed. Lol


The most embarrassing thing that ever happened to me was that I tripped in class. When that happened, my pants ripped. All the way from belt area to the knee. At first I laughed, then I realized what happened.... I was in front of 20 other students... Awkward :/... I laugh when I remember this now.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really not good.
> I'm sorry about this, must be very distressing.


you have NO idea. I think I sleep pretty good but this is what I did last month....










2 skull fractures, and more bruises in other places. This is what night terrors do, and then you wake up in the morning to the damage. You sleep thru all the violence, and wake up the next morning, wondering where all the blood/injuries came from. At first I thought it was an intruder, then I found out it was me doing it to myself....anyway...there's just a small insight into PTSD for those of you who think it's only military people who get PTSD...Not so.....oh I forgot, I damaged my knee, tore ligaments etc. So now I walk with a cane and have to have surgery...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> See how Heather and I both show up on chat at the same time? It's because we're really the same person …



No she's funny, you're not...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AbdullaAli said:


> To be truthful, I am Adam (@Tidgy's Dad). That's why we can switch accounts without anyone noticing ....



I thought you were only 16????


----------



## Maggie Cummings

My most embarrassing moment, was when I lived in San Francisco, I stepped down off the bus and my panties fell down to my ankles. There was a good 15 or more people waiting to get on the bus who saw. I bent over took them off, put them in my purse held my head high and walked off....as soon as I was out of seeing or hearing the bus stop, I started crying...how awful. Maybe what gave me PTSD.
And that my young friends is just why you should always wear clean underwear...Cute and clean...


----------



## Abdulla6169

maggie3fan said:


> I thought you were only 16????


I'm good at forgery ...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I don't know ,I'm confused also ? Funny haha?


Yeah, why not?
That'll do.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> Today is my favorite science lab at my kids school! Every year the 3rd graders each get a cow eye and we dissect them!! We get to cut into the cornea and cut the lens out etc!! I'm not sure if you guys want pics but it is pretty cool!



Ew - third graders? I s'pose it's a good learning experience, but I'm pretty squeamish about cutting into eyeballs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> You need a new mower.


How about Austin?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Oh I remember doing this when I was in school. I found it fun.



We dissected frogs, but not until high school.


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> My most embarrassing moment, was when I lived in San Francisco, I stepped down off the bus and my panties fell down to my ankles. There was a good 15 or more people waiting to get on the bus who saw. I bent over took them off, put them in my purse held my head high and walked off....as soon as I was out of seeing or hearing the bus stop, I started crying...how awful. Maybe what gave me PTSD.
> And that my young friends is just why you should always wear clean underwear...Cute and clean...



Good tip!! Time to throw out my granny panties!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> See how Heather and I both show up on chat at the same time? It's because we're really the same person …


Like that scammer, you can tell by the way you both write in exactly the same style.
It's obvious now I think about it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> To be truthful, I am Adam (@Tidgy's Dad). That's why we can switch accounts without anyone noticing ....


Who am I then?
Ken? Heather? Abdulla? Or someone else?
Help!!!????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Who needs a laugh? I was walking upstairs with Rose and my pants started falling down. I couldn't pull them up. So I tried to wiggle them off. Forgetting I was in front of the window. I think the landscaper across the street saw. Of course I was commando. Just a bit embarrassed. Lol


Does this happen often?
Is that why the landscaper chappy is staring fixedly at your window?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> The most embarrassing thing that ever happened to me was that I tripped in class. When that happened, my pants ripped. All the way from belt area to the knee. At first I laughed, then I realized what happened.... I was in front of 20 other students... Awkward :/... I laugh when I remember this now.


This never happened to me, so we can't be the same person.
Or am i lying?

And why is everyone walking about with no trousers on?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> you have NO idea. I think I sleep pretty good but this is what I did last month....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 skull fractures, and more bruises in other places. This is what night terrors do, and then you wake up in the morning to the damage. You sleep thru all the violence, and wake up the next morning, wondering where all the blood/injuries came from. At first I thought it was an intruder, then I found out it was me doing it to myself....anyway...there's just a small insight into PTSD for those of you who think it's only military people who get PTSD...Not so.....oh I forgot, I damaged my knee, tore ligaments etc. So now I walk with a cane and have to have surgery...


Thanks for sharing.
It's horrible, but very interesting.
I hope you get over this quickly.
And having that camera stuck to your nose couldn't have helped.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's why she's at the hospital having her sleep study. (Well, THAT, and having the camera removed from her nose)

Pretty scary stuff, Maggie.


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> Who needs a laugh? I was walking upstairs with Rose and my pants started falling down. I couldn't pull them up. So I tried to wiggle them off. Forgetting I was in front of the window. I think the landscaper across the street saw. Of course I was commando. Just a bit embarrassed. Lol



That is funny!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm good at forgery ...


Am I?


----------



## Yvonne G

Lunch time! Misty must have her lunch around 11a or she bothers the heck outta' me. So I must go. Speaking of Misty, she's been allowing me to sleep in lately. I didn't get up this a.m. until 7. I'd better feel her forehead. She must be coming down with something.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Lunch time! Misty must have her lunch around 11a or she bothers the heck outta' me. So I must go. Speaking of Misty, she's been allowing me to sleep in lately. I didn't get up this a.m. until 7. I'd better feel her forehead. She must be coming down with something.



Is she staying up later because it's dark later? I know we piddle around the yard close to 7:30 instead of 4:30 in winter.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Uneventful



That is a good thing, right?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> You need a new mower.



I need a lot of things, including money for those "lot of things".


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> We dissected frogs, but not until high school.



We did the frogs and worms in high school, but elementary was the eyeballs and something else.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Lunch time! Misty must have her lunch around 11a or she bothers the heck outta' me. So I must go. Speaking of Misty, she's been allowing me to sleep in lately. I didn't get up this a.m. until 7. I'd better feel her forehead. She must be coming down with something.



Maybe she knows your going to leave her at home alone in a few weeks.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This never happened to me, so we can't be the same person.
> Or am i lying?
> 
> And why is everyone walking about with no trousers on?


Plot twist: You are me with amnesia! Don't worry, you'll remember everything soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Plot twist: You are me with amnesia! Don't worry, you'll remember everything soon.


Ok, I'll just wait for a bit.
I'm sure all will become clear soon.
Or are you me who thinks I have amnesia, but you actually have a false memory?
And are therefore me with a constructed identity?


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> you have NO idea. I think I sleep pretty good but this is what I did last month....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 skull fractures, and more bruises in other places. This is what night terrors do, and then you wake up in the morning to the damage. You sleep thru all the violence, and wake up the next morning, wondering where all the blood/injuries came from. At first I thought it was an intruder, then I found out it was me doing it to myself....anyway...there's just a small insight into PTSD for those of you who think it's only military people who get PTSD...Not so.....oh I forgot, I damaged my knee, tore ligaments etc. So now I walk with a cane and have to have surgery...


I'm thinking you are going to have to talk to a psychiatrist about this . My pops has PTSD from a major heart attack . He doesn't hurt himself . He is scared of doing anything that could possibly make him have another one . He has been seeing a psychiatrist on Wednesdays. It has helped him just to talk out his fears. You will have to face the tramatic accident that caused this problem. Hope that helped a little .


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, I'll just wait for a bit.
> I'm sure all will become clear soon.
> Or are you me who thinks I have amnesia, but you actually have a false memory?
> And are therefore me with a constructed identity?


You are me with amnesia. Stop confusing yourself and have a cup of tea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> You are me with amnesia. Stop confusing yourself and have a cup of tea.


Do I drink tea?
I thought I preferred coffee.


----------



## mike taylor

Sounds like you have multiple personalities my friend!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do I drink tea?
> I thought I preferred coffee.


Maybe. Are you me from the future ? Are you trying to confuse me?


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Sounds like you have multiple personalities my friend!


Don't we all have multiple personalities in our head. Oh wait. No we don't. It's just me. I'm tired.
*dozes off*
Good night everyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Don't we all have multiple personalities in our head. Oh wait. No we don't. It's just me. I'm tired.
> *dozes off*
> Good night everyone.


Night-night my past or future self.
or me with amnesia. or without.
Or Tidgy, or her dad, or Adam.
Abdulla. that's probably it.
Sleep well whoever you are.


----------



## mike taylor

Good day mate !


----------



## mike taylor

mike taylor said:


> I'm thinking you are going to have to talk to a psychiatrist about this . My pops has PTSD from a major heart attack . He doesn't hurt himself . He is scared of doing anything that could possibly make him have another one . He has been seeing a psychiatrist on Wednesdays. It has helped him just to talk out his fears. You will have to face the tramatic accident that caused this problem. Hope that helped a little .


I'll talk to you Maggie pm me I'll give you my number .


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night-night my past or future self.
> or me with amnesia. or without.
> Or Tidgy, or her dad, or Adam.
> Abdulla. that's probably it.
> Sleep well whoever you are.


Thank you.


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Good day mate !


Bye Mike!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The other day I ate something that disagreed with me.
But something in my stomach said, 'No you haven't !'


----------



## mike taylor

Later brother from another mother !


----------



## tortdad

maggie3fan said:


> My most embarrassing moment, was when I lived in San Francisco, I stepped down off the bus and my panties fell down to my ankles. There was a good 15 or more people waiting to get on the bus who saw. I bent over took them off, put them in my purse held my head high and walked off....as soon as I was out of seeing or hearing the bus stop, I started crying...how awful. Maybe what gave me PTSD.
> And that my young friends is just why you should always wear clean underwear...Cute and clean...



I'm sorry, that was my fault. 

I have that affect on women and must have been at that bus stop.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, I'll just wait for a bit.
> I'm sure all will become clear soon.
> Or are you me who thinks I have amnesia, but you actually have a false memory?
> And are therefore me with a constructed identity?


 Now I'm confused!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Now I'm confused!!!


Join the club, Bea! 
And how are you today?


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> Now I'm confused!!!


Hi Bea *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

The only excitement I had today was figuring out the mystery on how the feral cat was killing my wild birds at the bird bath. 
I would come home from work about once a month to find a dead bird (or what was left of one) at the base of the bird bath. I didn't think too much of it. Until the bodies started to become a 3 times a week occurrence. So, I emptied all the tort water bowls including the bird bath last night and left them empty until I got home from work today. 
My wild birds weren't happy about it, but alive. Low and behold Mr feral cat was hunkered down in the tall grass along the edge of the tort enclosure, at the base of bird bath. That little bastard!!
My poor little birds were getting ambushed when they would get some water. 
That's ok. We fixed that problem. Bird bath has been moved and a have a heart trap has been set. Bye Bye Mr Feral Kitty
Sorry Yvonne and Jacqui


----------



## Momof4

Holy smokes it's 98 today!!! 

Here are a few pics from our 3rd grade science lab.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Maybe she knows your going to leave her at home alone in a few weeks.



Oh, man...don't remind me. I'm a nervous wreck about this trip.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> The only excitement I had today was figuring out the mystery on how the feral cat was killing my wild birds at the bird bath.
> I would come home from work about once a month to find a dead bird (or what was left of one) at the base of the bird bath. I didn't think too much of it. Until the bodies started to become a 3 times a week occurrence. So, I emptied all the tort water bowls including the bird bath last night and left them empty until I got home from work today.
> My wild birds weren't happy about it, but alive. Low and behold Mr feral cat was hunkered down in the tall grass along the edge of the tort enclosure, at the base of bird bath. That little bastard!!
> My poor little birds were getting ambushed when they would get some water.
> That's ok. We fixed that problem. Bird bath has been moved and a have a heart trap has been set. Bye Bye Mr Feral Kitty
> Sorry Yvonne and Jacqui


What's a have a heart trap?
And good evening!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Holy smokes it's 98 today!!!
> 
> Here are a few pics from our 3rd grade science lab.
> 
> View attachment 127995
> 
> View attachment 127996
> 
> View attachment 127997


Love to see those smiley innocent girl's faces so enjoying cutting up dead cows.
Sweet.


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Bea *waves*


Hi, Noel! (waves back)


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> The only excitement I had today was figuring out the mystery on how the feral cat was killing my wild birds at the bird bath.
> I would come home from work about once a month to find a dead bird (or what was left of one) at the base of the bird bath. I didn't think too much of it. Until the bodies started to become a 3 times a week occurrence. So, I emptied all the tort water bowls including the bird bath last night and left them empty until I got home from work today.
> My wild birds weren't happy about it, but alive. Low and behold Mr feral cat was hunkered down in the tall grass along the edge of the tort enclosure, at the base of bird bath. That little bastard!!
> My poor little birds were getting ambushed when they would get some water.
> That's ok. We fixed that problem. Bird bath has been moved and a have a heart trap has been set. Bye Bye Mr Feral Kitty
> Sorry Yvonne and Jacqui



But what are you doing with him once he is caught? Or what if it is a Mom with kittens? Or somebodies pet?


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What's a have a heart trap?
> And good evening!



A trap which with luck will capture the animal without harm.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Join the club, Bea!
> And how are you today?


I'm fine, thanks, Adam!
I made a trial run of the 90 mi/145 km to my work (with hubby along) to see how my hand holds up for the drive and to sign a bunch of time sheets for the 3 months I was out. I handled the drive up quite well, but hand was understandably stuff and sore after completing forms and signing my name approx 50 times...so hubby drove home (...and we stopped 1 town over for Lebanese food at lunch!) 
I go back again full time Thursday, May 7.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love to see those smiley innocent girl's faces so enjoying cutting up dead cows.
> Sweet.


...BLECH!!!...


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, man...don't remind me. I'm a nervous wreck about this trip.



Me too!


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> I'm fine, thanks, Adam!
> I made a trial run of the 90 mi/145 km to my work (with hubby along) to see how my hand holds up for the drive and to sign a bunch of time sheets for the 3 months I was out. I handled the drive up quite well, but hand was understandably stuff and sore after completing forms and signing my name approx 50 times...so hubby drove home (...and we stopped 1 town over for Lebanese food at lunch!)
> I go back again full time Thursday, May 7.



You drive 90 Miles to work!! Glad your hand help up and enjoy your last week at home!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, man...don't remind me. I'm a nervous wreck about this trip.



Atleast you already know most of the people involved. Me, I have to deal with all unknowns. *chews on fingernails*


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> I'm fine, thanks, Adam!
> I made a trial run of the 90 mi/145 km to my work (with hubby along) to see how my hand holds up for the drive and to sign a bunch of time sheets for the 3 months I was out. I handled the drive up quite well, but hand was understandably stuff and sore after completing forms and signing my name approx 50 times...so hubby drove home (...and we stopped 1 town over for Lebanese food at lunch!)
> I go back again full time Thursday, May 7.



Sounds really good (about the hand). What did you eat?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Holy smokes it's 98 today!!!
> 
> Here are a few pics from our 3rd grade science lab.
> 
> View attachment 127995
> 
> View attachment 127996
> 
> View attachment 127997



Little lab coats and gloves even. . Looks like she got past the smell.


----------



## tortdad

Took the new tort to the park with my son and the neighbor kids were all lined up to make a tunnel for her to walk under.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Little lab coats and gloves even. . Looks like she got past the smell.




She did pretty well and I was impressed with her.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Atleast you already know most of the people involved. Me, I have to deal with all unknowns. *chews on fingernails*




What's the worse thing that could happen? What's the best thing that could happen?


----------



## Momof4

If I was close by I would join you and make a pitcher of my famous margaritas to loosen you all up! And myself included!


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Took the new tort to the park with my son and the neighbor kids were all lined up to make a tunnel for her to walk under.
> View attachment 128005
> View attachment 128006



What a fun Dad!!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> You drive 90 Miles to work!! Glad your hand help up and enjoy your last week at home!


I don't drive back and forth daily. There is a really sweet little town on the bluffs over the Mississippi River just 12 miles farther west of the town I work in. I stay weeknights at a little rustic B and B in that town (the town is St. Francisville). The owner is a super nice guy who is also quite a character. We worked out a deal that is advantageous to us both!
SO early Tuesday mornings (with my car packed up for the week's stay) I drive 90 miles to work. At the end of the day, I drive on another 12 miles to the B and B in the next town. I commute back and forth between those 2 towns during the week, and drive home Friday evenings. 
Although I greatly dislike  being away from my hubby and my home for 4 days out of the week, it serves a useful purpose for us that will have long-term benefits, so I'll do it 2 more years. Then I'm DONE!!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Sounds really good (about the hand). What did you eat?




Yes, what did you eat? I have never had it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What's a have a heart trap?
> And good evening!


It's a trap where the critter is lured into a box by food and a door closes behind them that is triggered by a sensor that they step on once they enter the 'trap' 
Good evening


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> Sounds really good (about the hand). What did you eat?


I had the Feta Salad with combination chicken and gyro meat in it.  I suspect this exact thing may not actually exist in Lebanon, but it still seems exotic to us! (Not to mention tasty!  )


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> But what are you doing with him once he is caught? Or what if it is a Mom with kittens? Or somebodies pet?


He is an abandoned pet from three houses down. We are turning him into the humane society once he is caught.


----------



## Moozillion

Great photos, Nick! Is this in California or Pennsylvania?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> A trap which with luck will capture the animal without harm.


Thanks.
Learn something new every day on TFO!


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> I don't drive back and forth daily. There is a really sweet little town on the bluffs over the Mississippi River just 12 miles farther west of the town I work in. I stay weeknights at a little rustic B and B in that town (the town is St. Francisville). The owner is a super nice guy who is also quite a character. We worked out a deal that is advantageous to us both!
> SO early Tuesday mornings (with my car packed up for the week's stay) I drive 90 miles to work. At the end of the day, I drive on another 12 miles to the B and B in the next town. I commute back and forth between those 2 towns during the week, and drive home Friday evenings.
> Although I greatly dislike  being away from my hubby and my home for 4 days out of the week, it serves a useful purpose for us that will have long-term benefits, so I'll do it 2 more years. Then I'm DONE!!!



Got it! Your right, it's kinda neat but hard to stay away from home.


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 128013
> View attachment 128014
> View attachment 128015
> View attachment 128016
> View attachment 128017
> View attachment 128018



He's gorgeous Nick! How old is he?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm fine, thanks, Adam!
> I made a trial run of the 90 mi/145 km to my work (with hubby along) to see how my hand holds up for the drive and to sign a bunch of time sheets for the 3 months I was out. I handled the drive up quite well, but hand was understandably stuff and sore after completing forms and signing my name approx 50 times...so hubby drove home (...and we stopped 1 town over for Lebanese food at lunch!)
> I go back again full time Thursday, May 7.


Make the most of this last week of R&R.
Love Lebanese cuisine.
Hope we still see you lots after you go back to work.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> He's gorgeous Nick! How old is he?


3


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 128013
> View attachment 128014
> View attachment 128015
> View attachment 128016
> View attachment 128017
> View attachment 128018


Your sulcata looks amazing!!! 

EDIT- Whoops


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Moozillion said:


> Great photos, Nick! Is this in California or Pennsylvania?


I'm still living in CA.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Your sulcata looks amazing!!! How old is he now?


3


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 128019
> View attachment 128020


I don't know much about bunnies. How many do you have?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't know much about bunnies. How many do you have?


2


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> It's a trap where the critter is lured into a box by food and a door closes behind them that is triggered by a sensor that they step on once they enter the 'trap'
> Good evening


And a jolly good evening to you, too
oh, I said that already.
Never mind, still holds.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a jolly good evening to you, too
> oh, I said that already.
> Never mind, still holds.


How is your evening going?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I had the Feta Salad with combination chicken and gyro meat in it.  I suspect this exact thing may not actually exist in Lebanon, but it still seems exotic to us! (Not to mention tasty!  )


Yep, feta cheese (yumm! cheese!!!) and gyro meat is very traditional in Lebanon. 
'Tis nice.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> 2



Please try to not wear yourself out with all those long responses.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 128013
> View attachment 128014
> View attachment 128015
> View attachment 128016
> View attachment 128017
> View attachment 128018


Hurrah!
'Bin missin' your photos and your tortoises, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> How is your evening going?


Lovely, have been watching 'Poirot' with wifey.
Tidgy is asleep.
I went to buy some camouflage trousers today.
But i couldn't find any.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely, have been watching 'Poirot' with wifey.
> Tidgy is asleep.
> I went to buy some camouflage trousers today.
> But i couldn't find any.



I have a second hand, paperback copy of every book Christie wrote. It was what got me interested in reading. Not too fond of the actors they get to play Poirot, though.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, feta cheese (yumm! cheese!!!) and gyro meat is very traditional in Lebanon.
> 'Tis nice.


Just for you 


How about spicy cheese? Especially on sandwiches.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> 2


They're very cute!  
Nick!!! What am I thinking? What! How have you been??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I have a second hand, paperback copy of every book Christie wrote. It was what got me interested in reading. Not too fond of the actors they get to play Poirot, though.


The best selling writer in the history of the world, bar Shakespeare and the Bible, I believe.
Still trying to complete my collection. 
Read them to wifey with all the different accents. Great fun.
The British TV series with David Suchet is the best, in my opinion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Just for you
> View attachment 128034
> 
> How about spicy cheese? Especially on sandwiches.


Quite splendid.
Thank you.
Missed you, the last coupla days.
Hope all's well.
Spicy cheese, blue cheese, rancid cheese, yaks cheese, badger cheese, it's all yummy!


----------



## Elohi

maggie3fan said:


> ok, not only are you beautiful, but I WANT a necklace like that....Do I have to go back and read thru all the crap to see how you got it?


Yes, my friend/neighbor made it for me. 
And thank you.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite splendid.
> Thank you.
> Missed you, the last coupla days.
> Hope all's well.
> Spicy cheese, blue cheese, rancid cheese, yaks cheese, badger cheese, it's all yummy!


I've been doing stuff 
Rancid cheese? Guess it all _is_ just fermenting
How've you been?

EDIT- Apparently I just invented a contraction, because my spell check is still calling me an idiot. 
Hmm...http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2016481


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nick is going through an elusive and enigmatic phase, I think.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nick is going through an elusive and enigmatic phase, I think.


 I feel bad, moving isn't fun. 

I miss you Nick! What happened to sharing enormous snails and cool snakes? And being awesome, though you were supposed to be doing school


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I've been doing stuff
> Rancid cheese? Guess it all _is_ just fermenting
> How've you been?
> 
> EDIT- Apparently I just invented a contraction, because my spell check is still calling me an idiot.
> Hmm...http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2016481


Technically how've is bad grammar as an awkward contraction and one shouldn't use it.
In reality, it's fine. 
It's a colloquialism not yet formally accepted.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Technically how've is bad grammar as an awkward contraction and one shouldn't use it.
> In reality, it's fine.
> It's a colloquialism not yet formally accepted.


*Lol

I really just laughed out loud by making that reference at all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ha!
The perils of being an English teacher.
'Lol' is not acceptable at all!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

http://www.livescience.com/50606-cactus-flowers-spring-blooms.html
I think we can all appreciate how pretty cacti blooms are. And how delicious the tortoises find them.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite splendid.
> Thank you.
> Missed you, the last coupla days.
> Hope all's well.
> Spicy cheese, blue cheese, rancid cheese, yaks cheese, badger cheese, it's all yummy!



Have y'all been enlightened to the miracle that is cheese whiz over there?


----------



## Moozillion

NEWS FLASH: No matter HOW well you think you know your tortoise, they can still surprise you.

I have been hand-feeding the occasional treat to my Hermann's tortoise, Elsa, for the past 2.5 years that I've had her. I am quite familiar with her reach, as well as her favorite foods, so I figured I'd never get bitten. Today I offered her the very FIRST, fresh, tender nasturtium greens straight out of my garden, knowing she loves them. She ate much of one leaf, then suddenly her head shot out almost twice as far as it ever has before and I felt a distinct pinch on my finger! I laughed and dropped the remaining nasturtiums in front of her, then I looked down and saw the BLOOD dripping off my finger!!! I was really shocked that she could draw blood!
I cleaned it up and found a small (1/8 inch or 1/2 cm?) curved cut on the side of my finger.

It was shallow, and I put antibiotic ointment on it before putting on a bandaid, so i am not worried about infection.
I know tortoises don't carry rabies, so I'm not worried about rabies.
I know tortoise bites are not venomous, so I'm not worried about being poisoned.
...but someone told me there's a full moon tonight...my fingers seem to be getting shorter and shorter...my back is getting stiff and the weeds in the yard look tasty...I feel...I feel like bobbing my head...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> http://www.livescience.com/50606-cactus-flowers-spring-blooms.html
> I think we can all appreciate how pretty cacti blooms are. And how delicious the tortoises find them.


Beautiful, says I.
And Tidgy says 'yummy in my tummy'.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Have y'all been enlightened to the miracle that is cheese whiz over there?


I have absolutely no idea what this may be.
Please enlighten me.
Or don't I, as a cheese lover, want to know?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have absolutely no idea what this may be.
> Please enlighten me.
> Or don't I, as a cheese lover, want to know?


YOU DON'T WANT TO KNOW!!!! It is NOT real cheese!!! It comes in a spray can, so that should give you a clue!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> NEWS FLASH: No matter HOW well you think you know your tortoise, they can still surprise you.
> 
> I have been hand-feeding the occasional treat to my Hermann's tortoise, Elsa, for the past 2.5 years that I've had her. I am quite familiar with her reach, as well as her favorite foods, so I figured I'd never get bitten. Today I offered her the very FIRST, fresh, tender nasturtium greens straight out of my garden, knowing she loves them. She ate much of one leaf, then suddenly her head shot out almost twice as far as it ever has before and I felt a distinct pinch on my finger! I laughed and dropped the remaining nasturtiums in front of her, then I looked down and saw the BLOOD dripping off my finger!!! I was really shocked that she could draw blood!
> I cleaned it up and found a small (1/8 inch or 1/2 cm?) curved cut on the side of my finger.
> 
> It was shallow, and I put antibiotic ointment on it before putting on a bandaid, so i am not worried about infection.
> I know tortoises don't carry rabies, so I'm not worried about rabies.
> I know tortoise bites are not venomous, so I'm not worried about being poisoned.
> ...but someone told me there's a full moon tonight...my fingers seem to be getting shorter and shorter...my back is getting stiff and the weeds in the yard look tasty...I feel...I feel like bobbing my head...


Fear not this is perfectly normal.
I do this every full moon since Tidgy bit me when I was feeding her some tomato (do this very rarely but she goes crazy for it, only time I have to watch my fingers.) 
It is called chelonthropy and you are becoming a weretort.
Nothing to worry about.
Naughty Elsa!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> YOU DON'T WANT TO KNOW!!!! It is NOT real cheese!!! It comes in a spray can, so that should give you a clue!!!


Bleuch!!!
You're right, i knew I shouldn't have asked.
Convenience food, eh?
Hows that easier than buying a block of cheese, or even cheese slices or grated if you're really lazy?
Bet it's expensive, too.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fear not this is perfectly normal.
> I do this every full moon since Tidgy bit me when I was feeding her some tomato (do this very rarely but she goes crazy for it, only time I have to watch my fingers.)
> It is called chelonthropy and you are becoming a weretort.
> Nothing to worry about.
> Naughty Elsa!


WHEW!!! Well, THAT'S a relief!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bleuch!!!
> You're right, i knew I shouldn't have asked.
> Convenience food, eh?
> Hows that easier than buying a block of cheese, or even cheese slices or grated if you're really lazy?
> Bet it's expensive, too.



I wasn't even think about the canned variety, that just cements it's place. 

What about Velveeta? Where's the love for 'pasteurized prepared cheese products'.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I wasn't even think about the canned variety, that just cements it's place.
> 
> What about Velveeta? Where's the love for 'pasteurized prepared cheese products'.


Not heard of this either. Not want to.
How lucky you are over there.


----------



## jaizei

It's not just cheese - it's science.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It's not just cheese - it's science.


Then that's all right then.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> He is an abandoned pet from three houses down. We are turning him into the humane society once he is caught.



 Means most likely he will be killed.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not heard of this either. Not want to.
> How lucky you are over there.



It is nice to cook with and does give a cheesy taste.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just googled 'Velveeta' 
In 2002 the FDA issued a warning letter to Kraft that Velveeta was being sold in packaging that described it as a 'Pasteurized Process Cheese Spread', which the FDA claimed was misbranded as the product declared 'Milk Protein Concentrate' (MPC) in its ingredients listing. Velveeta is now sold in the US as a 'Pasteurized Prepared Cheese Product' a term for which the FDA does not maintain a standard of identity and which therefore may contain MPC (and almost anything else, judging by the additives in it.)
NOT cheese, in my opinion.


----------



## Jacqui

The sun has set and since I am solar powered, night all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> The sun has set and since I am solar powered, night all.


I'm lunar (or loony) powered, hence the weretort bit.
Good night.


----------



## mike taylor

You're loony alright ! You're hanging out with us !


----------



## mike taylor

HEY NEWT! SHUT UP!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Can you tag yourself?
@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Seemingly not, or it's not working, I found two posts today where someone had tagged me, but I had not received an alert. 
Can someone tag me please?


----------



## Moozillion

Okay. #TidgysDad


----------



## Moozillion

Oops- forgot the apostrophe...

#Tidgy'sDad


----------



## Moozillion

Did you get either of those, Adam?


----------



## Moozillion

One more time... #Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Did you get either of those, Adam?


No, but I think you've used # instead of @.


----------



## Moozillion

Doh!!! @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No, you did it right that time, but I've got no tag alert.
Let me try you,
@Moozillion and @AbdullaAli who"s lurking somewhere about.


----------



## Moozillion

It did not show up as an alert for me, either...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, you did it right that time, but I've got no tag alert.
> Let me try you,
> @Moozillion and @AbdullaAli who"s lurking somewhere about.


I am always lurking. Always watching. 


.
.
.
JK... I just woke up . Feeling sick though. I'll got to the doctor in an hour and a half...


----------



## Abdulla6169

@Tidgy's Dad
I received a tag:


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> I am always lurking. Always watching.
> View attachment 128048
> 
> .
> .
> .
> JK... I just woke up . Feeling sick though. I'll got to the doctor in an hour and a half...


Hope you feel better soon, Abdulla!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I am always lurking. Always watching.
> View attachment 128048
> 
> .
> .
> .
> JK... I just woke up . Feeling sick though. I'll got to the doctor in an hour and a half...


Nothing serious I hope.
So the question is, why are Bea and my tags not showing up?
People might think I'm ignoring them.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Does this happen often?
> Is that why the landscaper chappy is staring fixedly at your window?


Lol no.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I so didn't get enough sleep...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Lol no.


Morning Heather.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I so didn't get enough sleep...


Morning Ken, what time is it where you are?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning Ken, what time is it where you are?


Almost 9:00 pm Wednesday.


----------



## Heather H

Hi guys.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Almost 9:00 pm Wednesday.


Oh, not silly o'clock then.
Sorry you slept poorly.
It's 5 am here, so gotta get a couple of hours kip, if I can.
Hope you manage to have a good day, speak later perhaps.
Night-night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Hi guys.


Morning and goodnight, have a good day and catch up later, i hope.


----------



## Heather H

I hate when I'm talking to someone I really want to talk to but have to hang up to do other things


----------



## Heather H

Have fun Adam.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> HEY NEWT! SHUT UP!


thats not very nice


----------



## Heather H

Hi Nick.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats not very nice


Earlier he said he doesn't have a conscience... Maybe that's why ?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats not very nice


Hey friend!


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats not very nice


I got you talking .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And chat dies…


----------



## mike taylor

I'm here and wide awake . Took a nap when I got home . The wife took kiddos to the ball park . while I had a nap .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AZtortMom said:


> The only excitement I had today was figuring out the mystery on how the feral cat was killing my wild birds at the bird bath.
> I would come home from work about once a month to find a dead bird (or what was left of one) at the base of the bird bath. I didn't think too much of it. Until the bodies started to become a 3 times a week occurrence. So, I emptied all the tort water bowls including the bird bath last night and left them empty until I got home from work today.
> My wild birds weren't happy about it, but alive. Low and behold Mr feral cat was hunkered down in the tall grass along the edge of the tort enclosure, at the base of bird bath. That little bastard!!
> My poor little birds were getting ambushed when they would get some water.
> That's ok. We fixed that problem. Bird bath has been moved and a have a heart trap has been set. Bye Bye Mr Feral Kitty
> Sorry Yvonne and Jacqui


Don'y feel you have to apologize to those hoardersst week I set up my live trap put a can of cat food in it and the next morning I has the SOB who sprayed my car cover, so I get dressed to go somewhere, and in uncovering my car I would end up smelling like cat pee, he ate my quail, he ate some Goldfinches, and he s**t in my freshly dug veggie garden, knocked my plants off the deck rail. However, I kind of didn't think it thru, cuz now it's Sunday, freakin Sunday. Plus, our shelter is a kill shelter, and I'm just not that cold hearted, so what am I gonna do?
I put the trap with cat in the Bob cart and went door to door at 8 am on Sunday morning very nice and knocked on all my neighbors doors and it's funny...nobody owned this well groomed fatish cat....hmmmm
So I left him in the trap and put it at the end of my driveway with a big sign saying...Is this your cat?...I washed and waxed my car then used the electric buffer and shined it like a ruby, and no nibbles on the cat. So I called a no kill shelter in another town and they took it. I do not believe in outside cats. my yard is a designated audubon wildlife yard or something like that. I have shelter, (trees, water, 5 food sources and NO OUTSIDE CATS.Inside cats live an average of 8 years longer than outside cats, and the wild bird population increases....And Yvonne and Jacqui, you know I love you guys, just have a different opinion.
I had 2 cats and a few months ago some b**ch dropped a kitten, correction, threw a kitten out her car window, with me standing on my lawn. I will not repeat what I yelled at her, so first I tried to find her a home. Then I bought a kitten package for $187 got her shots for 3 months, defleaed, fecal and something else. She got it all. Then the damn thing came into heat, and she's lucky my hands are so weak cuz her screeching 'bout drove me insane. I have to drive her to Salem, 40 miles at 7 am, then go back and get her at 4. But the spay is $25. I said I don't have that kinda money to come and go, can't you cut on her and then just put her in her carrier and let me take her then, I was a Vet tech for a little while, but nooooo. Jerks. So her name is Trouble, and she's probably up for adoption to a real cat person, she's different and her name isn't Trouble for nothing....My older cats hate her and that's not improving...but she's really pretty and has personality plus, but she's a trouble maker. She''ll finish her shots may 4 th and she will be spayed may 6th, so ya can't beat a deal like that. I have spent all the money on her and you can have her for free...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I'll talk to you Maggie pm me I'll give you my number .




Thanks Mike...I had the sleep study last night so I was late on all my chores, ao didn't come here. I appreciate you...

but...you all know I'm stuck on soft food for over 2 months, and smoothies ain't my thing, so guess what I had for dinner....No you're wrong, I ate a whole freakin cheesecake in one sitting...Be jealous of that one...


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> Thanks Mike...I had the sleep study last night so I was late on all my chores, ao didn't come here. I appreciate you...
> 
> but...you all know I'm stuck on soft food for over 2 months, and smoothies ain't my thing, so guess what I had for dinner....No you're wrong, I ate a whole freakin cheesecake in one sitting...Be jealous of that one...


Hello Maggie: How are you? Just too busy for work when I'm in China.

Only couple more weeks......I'm excited.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all …


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

maggie3fan said:


> Don'y feel you have to apologize to those hoardersst week I set up my live trap put a can of cat food in it and the next morning I has the SOB who sprayed my car cover, so I get dressed to go somewhere, and in uncovering my car I would end up smelling like cat pee, he ate my quail, he ate some Goldfinches, and he s**t in my freshly dug veggie garden, knocked my plants off the deck rail. However, I kind of didn't think it thru, cuz now it's Sunday, freakin Sunday. Plus, our shelter is a kill shelter, and I'm just not that cold hearted, so what am I gonna do?
> I put the trap with cat in the Bob cart and went door to door at 8 am on Sunday morning very nice and knocked on all my neighbors doors and it's funny...nobody owned this well groomed fatish cat....hmmmm
> So I left him in the trap and put it at the end of my driveway with a big sign saying...Is this your cat?...I washed and waxed my car then used the electric buffer and shined it like a ruby, and no nibbles on the cat. So I called a no kill shelter in another town and they took it. I do not believe in outside cats. my yard is a designated audubon wildlife yard or something like that. I have shelter, (trees, water, 5 food sources and NO OUTSIDE CATS.Inside cats live an average of 8 years longer than outside cats, and the wild bird population increases....And Yvonne and Jacqui, you know I love you guys, just have a different opinion.
> I had 2 cats and a few months ago some b**ch dropped a kitten, correction, threw a kitten out her car window, with me standing on my lawn. I will not repeat what I yelled at her, so first I tried to find her a home. Then I bought a kitten package for $187 got her shots for 3 months, defleaed, fecal and something else. She got it all. Then the damn thing came into heat, and she's lucky my hands are so weak cuz her screeching 'bout drove me insane. I have to drive her to Salem, 40 miles at 7 am, then go back and get her at 4. But the spay is $25. I said I don't have that kinda money to come and go, can't you cut on her and then just put her in her carrier and let me take her then, I was a Vet tech for a little while, but nooooo. Jerks. So her name is Trouble, and she's probably up for adoption to a real cat person, she's different and her name isn't Trouble for nothing....My older cats hate her and that's not improving...but she's really pretty and has personality plus, but she's a trouble maker. She''ll finish her shots may 4 th and she will be spayed may 6th, so ya can't beat a deal like that. I have spent all the money on her and you can have her for free...


I couldn't of said it better


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## AmRoKo

maggie3fan said:


> My most embarrassing moment, was when I lived in San Francisco, I stepped down off the bus and my panties fell down to my ankles. There was a good 15 or more people waiting to get on the bus who saw. I bent over took them off, put them in my purse held my head high and walked off....as soon as I was out of seeing or hearing the bus stop, I started crying...how awful. Maybe what gave me PTSD.
> And that my young friends is just why you should always wear clean underwear...Cute and clean...



Holy cow, I can't even imagine what was going through your mind when that happened, I would have died if that happened to me lol. 

"And that my young friends is just why you should always wear clean underwear"

Wise words there everyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, Mike,
Morning, Maggie,
Morning, Steven,
Morning, Ken,
Morning, Noel,
Morning, AmRoKo
(in order of how you appear on this page)
Morning all the rest of you.
What a lovely day.


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning!


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Mike,
> Morning, Maggie,
> Morning, Steven,
> Morning, Ken,
> Morning, Noel,
> Morning, AmRoKo
> (in order of how you appear on this page)
> forget about the rest of you, especially Tortdad.
> What a lovely day.



What did I do to you ;(


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

This morning I went to the doctor, at last.
He told me to drink a bottle of wine after a hot bath.
But I couldn't even finish drinking the hot bath.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> What did I do to you ;(


Sorry Bea and Kevin, you just hadn't posted messages on this last page, that's all.
A very good morning to you both.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Crikey, do I have to post good morning to everyone else who posts here now?
But if I forget someone there'll be trouble.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry Bea and Kevin, you just hadn't posted messages on this last page, that's all.
> A very good morning to you both.


 Did you notice how I changed your post in my quote, lol


----------



## mike taylor

Stuck in traffic ! This sucks !


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I am always lurking. Always watching.
> View attachment 128048
> 
> .
> .
> .
> JK... I just woke up . Feeling sick though. I'll got to the doctor in an hour and a half...



 Hope by now your all better.


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie, if you just look at length of years, then overall outside cats mat live longer. However my outside cats seem so much happier. Which is why my inside cats want out and once out do not want to come back inside (unless it is very cold). My oldest living cats have all been outside cats. While they do get a few birds, they also get the mice, rats, moles, and bugs...especially grasshoppers. I love birds and do provide them with shelter, trees bushes, water, and natural food supplies. I think there is a place in the world for both animals. I would be opposing somebody who shoots birds because try are noisy and **** on their cars.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Kevin and Mike.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Good morning to _you_, good morning to _you_, and good morning to _you_!


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> Maggie, if you just look at length of years, then overall outside cats mat live longer. However my outside cats seem so much happier. Which is why my inside cats want out and once out do not want to come back inside (unless it is very cold). My oldest living cats have all been outside cats. While they do get a few birds, they also get the mice, rats, moles, and bugs...especially grasshoppers. I love birds and do provide them with shelter, trees bushes, water, and natural food supplies. I think there is a place in the world for both animals. I would be opposing somebody who shoots birds because try are noisy and **** on their cars.


This can be a tough call.
When my hubby and I got married, I became step-mom to his cat, Remy. Remy was an indoor-outdoor cat who HAD to go outside at least some, every day or else he was miserable. He was street smart: he fought with other cats but managed to avoid other injuries and lived to a ripe old age.
My first 2 cats were a mother and son; I let them outside daily. One day Yoda, the son, did not come home by dinner time. Finally around 9:00 at night I got a flashlight and went looking and calling for him. I found him shortly, and he was alive but had been horribly mangled by some animal. He had somehow managed to crawl home. I was too shaken to drive so I had a wonderful neighbor drive us to the Emergency vet. Yoda survived about 24 hrs, then passed. That's when the vet told me that indoor cats have an average life expectancy of 15 years; indoor- outdoor cars have an average life expectancy of 3-4 years. That's when I promised Yoda's little soul that I would NEVER allow another cat of mine to suffer the way he did, so all my subsequent cats have been indoor cats. 
I think the situation can be sort of summarized by a friend of mine who owns a B and B in a small town, and always keeps a couple of cats as "host cats." His senior "host cat," Jasper, is a very friendly orange cat who is also a great hunter and is street wise. Jasper is about 8 years old, going strong, and clearly loves being outdoors as well as indoors. But my friend has also LOST 4 other cats just in the past 2 years: 2 run over by cars, one got horribly sick and one may have been poisoned. He says that ratio seems to be typical, at least where he lives.
I AGREE that the outdoor cats seem very happy being outdoors, but many other cats don't make it, and some of the ones who don't make it suffer terribly. 
I choose to continue to keep mine indoors, but I have nothing at all against people who let theirs outside.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Hope by now your all better.


I have a sore throat.... I hope I feel better soon.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning chatters!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I have a sore throat.... I hope I feel better soon.


Tigby's dad really spread that around...
Feel better!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Moozillion said:


> This can be a tough call.
> When my hubby and I got married, I became step-mom to his cat, Remy. Remy was an indoor-outdoor cat who HAD to go outside at least some, every day or else he was miserable. He was street smart: he fought with other cats but managed to avoid other injuries and lived to a ripe old age.
> My first 2 cats were a mother and son; I let them outside daily. One day Yoda, the son, did not come home by dinner time. Finally around 9:00 at night I got a flashlight and went looking and calling for him. I found him shortly, and he was alive but had been horribly mangled by some animal. He had somehow managed to crawl home. I was too shaken to drive so I had a wonderful neighbor drive us to the Emergency vet. Yoda survived about 24 hrs, then passed. That's when the vet told me that indoor cats have an average life expectancy of 15 years; indoor- outdoor cars have an average life expectancy of 3-4 years. That's when I promised Yoda's little soul that I would NEVER allow another cat of mine to suffer the way he did, so all my subsequent cats have been indoor cats.
> I think the situation can be sort of summarized by a friend of mine who owns a B and B in a small town, and always keeps a couple of cats as "host cats." His senior "host cat," Jasper, is a very friendly orange cat who is also a great hunter and is street wise. Jasper is about 8 years old, going strong, and clearly loves being outdoors as well as indoors. But my friend has also LOST 4 other cats just in the past 2 years: 2 run over by cars, one got horribly sick and one may have been poisoned. He says that ratio seems to be typical, at least where he lives.
> I AGREE that the outdoor cats seem very happy being outdoors, but many other cats don't make it, and some of the ones who don't make it suffer terribly.
> I choose to continue to keep mine indoors, but I have nothing at all against people who let theirs outside.


I am sorry! I'm so sorry you had to lose Yoda.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Maggie, if you just look at length of years, then overall outside cats mat live longer. However my outside cats seem so much happier. Which is why my inside cats want out and once out do not want to come back inside (unless it is very cold). My oldest living cats have all been outside cats. While they do get a few birds, they also get the mice, rats, moles, and bugs...especially grasshoppers. I love birds and do provide them with shelter, trees bushes, water, and natural food supplies. I think there is a place in the world for both animals. I would be opposing somebody who shoots birds because try are noisy and **** on their cars.





Moozillion said:


> This can be a tough call.
> When my hubby and I got married, I became step-mom to his cat, Remy. Remy was an indoor-outdoor cat who HAD to go outside at least some, every day or else he was miserable. He was street smart: he fought with other cats but managed to avoid other injuries and lived to a ripe old age.
> My first 2 cats were a mother and son; I let them outside daily. One day Yoda, the son, did not come home by dinner time. Finally around 9:00 at night I got a flashlight and went looking and calling for him. I found him shortly, and he was alive but had been horribly mangled by some animal. He had somehow managed to crawl home. I was too shaken to drive so I had a wonderful neighbor drive us to the Emergency vet. Yoda survived about 24 hrs, then passed. That's when the vet told me that indoor cats have an average life expectancy of 15 years; indoor- outdoor cars have an average life expectancy of 3-4 years. That's when I promised Yoda's little soul that I would NEVER allow another cat of mine to suffer the way he did, so all my subsequent cats have been indoor cats.
> I think the situation can be sort of summarized by a friend of mine who owns a B and B in a small town, and always keeps a couple of cats as "host cats." His senior "host cat," Jasper, is a very friendly orange cat who is also a great hunter and is street wise. Jasper is about 8 years old, going strong, and clearly loves being outdoors as well as indoors. But my friend has also LOST 4 other cats just in the past 2 years: 2 run over by cars, one got horribly sick and one may have been poisoned. He says that ratio seems to be typical, at least where he lives.
> I AGREE that the outdoor cats seem very happy being outdoors, but many other cats don't make it, and some of the ones who don't make it suffer terribly.
> I choose to continue to keep mine indoors, but I have nothing at all against people who let theirs outside.


I'll agree on both fronts. However, I think in the end, it depends on what kind of cat you have. 
We have 7 cats. 6 are strictly indoor cats, while the other is an indoor/outdoor. The first 6 are a family, and the mother is a very friendly calico. You don't often find stray calicos here. What we guessed happened was, her owners discovered she was pregnant, and dumped her at the end of a dead end road. When she started hanging about, she was in poor shape, and clearly was not equipped to be a great outdoorskitty  She didn't know how to hunt, not to mention she would probably have bad luck at it anyway, because she's so bright. 
So, having 5 kitties and not being able to teach them how to survive would end very badly in the end. 
Tada, became indoor cats. They don't try to go out, they don't make a fuss about the windows, and I genuinely think they would rather be inside, than outside. 
Enter 7th kitty. She meandered out of the woods one day, and was very friendly. She had broken her tail at some point, and healed crooked. She did not like her body touched, just her head. Upon further investigation, she had been spayed previously, so it was a guess she was abused. 
She is VERY proficient at hunting, and has the perfect color to do so. She knows to stay away from streets, is afraid of cars, and can more than hold her own against racoons and possums. However, every night, she still willingly comes in to sleep. 'Willingly' as in meows at the door until you open it  I'm confident that if you let our other 6 out, they would not know how to survive, or how to find home again. 
Jacqui, your cats are mostly pretty feral, right? I think feral cats are better suited to a 'life in the wilds' anyway. So bringing them inside may stress them out and shorten years. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Did you notice how I changed your post in my quote, lol


No, no, I wrote that.
You just imagined you changed it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Maggie, if you just look at length of years, then overall outside cats mat live longer. However my outside cats seem so much happier. Which is why my inside cats want out and once out do not want to come back inside (unless it is very cold). My oldest living cats have all been outside cats. While they do get a few birds, they also get the mice, rats, moles, and bugs...especially grasshoppers. I love birds and do provide them with shelter, trees bushes, water, and natural food supplies. I think there is a place in the world for both animals. I would be opposing somebody who shoots birds because try are noisy and **** on their cars.


I dated a number of birds over the years.
Many of them were noisy, but none of them **** on anyone's car.
I'd have been angry, but not shot them either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> This can be a tough call.
> When my hubby and I got married, I became step-mom to his cat, Remy. Remy was an indoor-outdoor cat who HAD to go outside at least some, every day or else he was miserable. He was street smart: he fought with other cats but managed to avoid other injuries and lived to a ripe old age.
> My first 2 cats were a mother and son; I let them outside daily. One day Yoda, the son, did not come home by dinner time. Finally around 9:00 at night I got a flashlight and went looking and calling for him. I found him shortly, and he was alive but had been horribly mangled by some animal. He had somehow managed to crawl home. I was too shaken to drive so I had a wonderful neighbor drive us to the Emergency vet. Yoda survived about 24 hrs, then passed. That's when the vet told me that indoor cats have an average life expectancy of 15 years; indoor- outdoor cars have an average life expectancy of 3-4 years. That's when I promised Yoda's little soul that I would NEVER allow another cat of mine to suffer the way he did, so all my subsequent cats have been indoor cats.
> I think the situation can be sort of summarized by a friend of mine who owns a B and B in a small town, and always keeps a couple of cats as "host cats." His senior "host cat," Jasper, is a very friendly orange cat who is also a great hunter and is street wise. Jasper is about 8 years old, going strong, and clearly loves being outdoors as well as indoors. But my friend has also LOST 4 other cats just in the past 2 years: 2 run over by cars, one got horribly sick and one may have been poisoned. He says that ratio seems to be typical, at least where he lives.
> I AGREE that the outdoor cats seem very happy being outdoors, but many other cats don't make it, and some of the ones who don't make it suffer terribly.
> I choose to continue to keep mine indoors, but I have nothing at all against people who let theirs outside.


No house cats here.
And life expectancy, well I shudder to think.
I've never known a cat make it to 5 here.
Love cats, but couldn't have one here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Tigby's dad really spread that around...
> Feel better!


I thought you gave it to me?
So it's your fault!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> Hello Maggie: How are you? Just too busy for work when I'm in China.
> 
> Only couple more weeks......I'm excited.


me too!!! I am So looking forward to meeting you...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Stuck in traffic ! This sucks !



Listen to some Allman Bros, that will cheer you up as you are sitting there....


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have absolutely no idea what this may be.
> Please enlighten me.
> Or don't I, as a cheese lover, want to know?


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> NEWS FLASH: No matter HOW well you think you know your tortoise, they can still surprise you.
> 
> I have been hand-feeding the occasional treat to my Hermann's tortoise, Elsa, for the past 2.5 years that I've had her. I am quite familiar with her reach, as well as her favorite foods, so I figured I'd never get bitten. Today I offered her the very FIRST, fresh, tender nasturtium greens straight out of my garden, knowing she loves them. She ate much of one leaf, then suddenly her head shot out almost twice as far as it ever has before and I felt a distinct pinch on my finger! I laughed and dropped the remaining nasturtiums in front of her, then I looked down and saw the BLOOD dripping off my finger!!! I was really shocked that she could draw blood!
> I cleaned it up and found a small (1/8 inch or 1/2 cm?) curved cut on the side of my finger.
> 
> It was shallow, and I put antibiotic ointment on it before putting on a bandaid, so i am not worried about infection.
> I know tortoises don't carry rabies, so I'm not worried about rabies.
> I know tortoise bites are not venomous, so I'm not worried about being poisoned.
> ...but someone told me there's a full moon tonight...my fingers seem to be getting shorter and shorter...my back is getting stiff and the weeds in the yard look tasty...I feel...I feel like bobbing my head...



Oh no...she's turning into ... MONSTER TORTOISE!!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I wasn't even think about the canned variety, that just cements it's place.
> 
> What about Velveeta? Where's the love for 'pasteurized prepared cheese products'.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


>


That may be useful for Halloween, New Year or even Christmas decorations, but people eat it?


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Did you get either of those, Adam?



You didn't do it right, Bea. There's a space between Tidgy's and Dad @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


>


Looks more like butter to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> You didn't do it right, Bea. There's a space between Tidgy's and Dad @Tidgy's Dad


Whoops!!!!
Two other's must have got it wrong too, cos I saw their tags on other threads and assumed my tag was broken. 
i tagged myself and it didn't work either, so I suppose you can't do this.
I spent a while moaning last night and Barbara passed my gripe on to Josh.
But i just got that tag from you.
Must now go and apologize for wasting Barbara's and Josh's time.
oh dear.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks more like butter to me.



My brother in law, (long dead now) taught me how to fish using Velveeta cheese. 
I do not think that stuff ever saw any whey...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Moozillion said:


> NEWS FLASH: No matter HOW well you think you know your tortoise, they can still surprise you.
> 
> I have been hand-feeding the occasional treat to my Hermann's tortoise, Elsa, for the past 2.5 years that I've had her. I am quite familiar with her reach, as well as her favorite foods, so I figured I'd never get bitten. Today I offered her the very FIRST, fresh, tender nasturtium greens straight out of my garden, knowing she loves them. She ate much of one leaf, then suddenly her head shot out almost twice as far as it ever has before and I felt a distinct pinch on my finger! I laughed and dropped the remaining nasturtiums in front of her, then I looked down and saw the BLOOD dripping off my finger!!! I was really shocked that she could draw blood!
> I cleaned it up and found a small (1/8 inch or 1/2 cm?) curved cut on the side of my finger.
> 
> It was shallow, and I put antibiotic ointment on it before putting on a bandaid, so i am not worried about infection.
> I know tortoises don't carry rabies, so I'm not worried about rabies.
> I know tortoise bites are not venomous, so I'm not worried about being poisoned.
> ...but someone told me there's a full moon tonight...my fingers seem to be getting shorter and shorter...my back is getting stiff and the weeds in the yard look tasty...I feel...I feel like bobbing my head...



Lesson #1...*DO NOT* EVER feed a tortoise from your hand. Use tongs. I hand fed Bob from the time he was little. Then he got big and figured if he bit my empty hand food would miraculously appear, not only is his beak sharp, he does not let go thinking he's really got something...7 stitches. So DON"T....just don't. I have a small but deep bite mark on my thumb as we speak, from him. And his beak has 2 sharp points, I'll post a pix for you....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Means most likely he will be killed.



I'm with you, no killing there are other options. Call around for a no kill shelter, almost every county has one....


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Whoops!!!!
> Two other's must have got it wrong too, cos I saw their tags on other threads and assumed my tag was broken.
> i tagged myself and it didn't work either, so I suppose you can't do this.
> I spent a while moaning last night and Barbara passed my gripe on to Josh.
> But i just got that tag from you.
> Must now go and apologize for wasting Barbara's and Josh's time.
> oh dear.



Also, if someone gets the tag wrong and goes back to edit it, I don't think it alerts them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Lesson #1...*DO NOT* EVER feed a tortoise from your hand. Use tongs. I hand fed Bob from the time he was little. Then he got big and figured if he bit my empty hand food would miraculously appear, not only is his beak sharp, he does not let go thinking he's really got something...7 stitches. So DON"T....just don't. I have a small but deep bite mark on my thumb as we speak, from him. And his beak has 2 sharp points, I'll post a pix for you....


Tidgy bit me a couple of times when she was teeny and wouldn't let go.
She occasionally tries to bite my fingers when i give her a bit of tomato as a treat, once every couple of months. She smells it on my fingers I guess.
Otherwise, she can take the smallest morsel oh so gently from between my fingers. I'm naughty and hand feed her more than I should.
She has learned, 'Never bite the hand that feeds you.'
Or only when it smells of tomato.


----------



## Yvonne G

I have four outside cats at this time and one indoor cat. Little Missy Kitty, wants outside all the time, and I feel bad keeping her locked up inside. But she's afraid of all the other cats that live outside. She really wants out, but she's scared and hides the whole time she's out. So she has to stay inside.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I'm with you, no killing there are other options. Call around for a no kill shelter, almost every county has one....



I am not a fan of the no kill shelters I have been for both dogs and cats. think many of them should be on the hoarders shows.


----------



## Jacqui

Some of my cats are feral, some are just outside cats. I constantly have to work to keep the inside cats inside. If the doors were left open, I would guess 90% would go outside. 60% might be able to be captured and brought back in or cone back on their own. I have several outside cats over 15 yrs outside and many more over 10. Inside I don't think any are even 10. For as many outside cats as I feed, few get run over and then only youngsters.

I do think the inside cats live with more stress. If you have a dislike relationship with another cat, your stuck in the same house with them Outside, you can put distance between yourself.

I was raised by a Mother who believed cats were outside animals. Like I said each their own be it inside, outside or both.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Episode 3 - The countryside.
Cats. We had many cats during my time living in the English countryside near Cheddar.
Mielou was the one from the town, if you remember and she hated being indoors and was a profligate hunter. She killed rabbits, foxes, stoats, all kinds of birds and even kittens. She would hide by a bush near our pond and ambush swallows as they swooped low for insects. never seen such speed. Sometimes she'd fall in the pond and be most upset. cats hate getting wet. It ruffles their dignity as well as their fur.
She used to leave organs of her kills on the doorstep for us and only I could stroke her without being mauled. She was known to attack the postman and chased dogs, even a St Bernard,, out of the garden. i loved her. 
My dad once rescued a vole from her and it bit him on the thumb, drawing blood. First time I heard my father use bad language and the vole did not survive.
When she was 16 or 17 and I was 17, she got hit by a van, she'd got slow. She died in my mother's arms, as I was away. the van driver stopped and cried, but it wasn't his fault. I was disconsolate for weeks.
the other cats were myriad over the years, all outdoor cats and some semi-wild, but they kept the vermin under control.One of them had kittens on a pile of broken glass once. The results were not pretty.
@Moozillion


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thought you gave it to me?
> So it's your fault!


Oh... true. Whoopsie.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I have four outside cats at this time and one indoor cat. Little Missy Kitty, wants outside all the time, and I feel bad keeping her locked up inside. But she's afraid of all the other cats that live outside. She really wants out, but she's scared and hides the whole time she's out. So she has to stay inside.



But your outside cats 'seem' to stay on your property which is bigger than just a regular city sized lot. But I still remember some getting hit on Shaw...
I do believe that outside cats can be trained and get used to living inside, and I am NOT in the least suggesting you and Jacqui bring ALL your outside cats inside. Lordy what a mess. But you know I feel stuck with Trouble, and 3 cats is more than I want, and really costs more to feed than I want to spend. But I don't think turning her loose is the thing to do, I will not take her to a kill place, but I kinda don't want just any old body to get her either. She's different and I believe it will take an experienced cat person to appreciate her good qualities and quirky personality. But she just refuses to be disciplined, try the spray bottle when she's hanging on the bird cage and she just runs back and forth in front of me while I spray, until I realized, she love it and had made a game of it...She really is something, I'm just not sure what...


----------



## mike taylor

I don't like cats . Don't know why I just don't .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Episode 3 - The countryside.
> Cats. We had many cats during my time living in the English countryside near Cheddar.
> Mielou was the one from the town, if you remember and she hated being indoors and was a profligate hunter. She killed rabbits, foxes, stoats, all kinds of birds and even kittens. She would hide by a bush near our pond and ambush swallows as they swooped low for insects. never seen such speed. Sometimes she'd fall in the pond and be most upset. cats hate getting wet. It ruffles their dignity as well as their fur.
> She used to leave organs of her kills on the doorstep for us and only I could stroke her without being mauled. She was known to attack the postman and chased dogs, even a St Bernard,, out of the garden. i loved her.
> My dad once rescued a vole from her and it bit him on the thumb, drawing blood. First time I heard my father use bad language and the vole did not survive.
> When she was 16 or 17 and I was 17, she got hit by a van, she'd got slow. She died in my mother's arms, as I was away. the van driver stopped and cried, but it wasn't his fault. I was disconsolate for weeks.
> the other cats were myriad over the years, all outdoor cats and some semi-wild, but they kept the vermin under control.One of them had kittens on a pile of broken glass once. The results were not pretty.
> @Moozillion



That's a great story, and I enjoyed your writing style, but man you English are strange...said with MOST love and respect...hahahaha


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thought you gave it to me?
> So it's your fault!


Aren't I thou? Tis' but conceivable that my illness hath been induced by the wordsmith of this remark. Soft! Before thy mind begins to fray... I, myself, am not myself. A madman I am to the untrained eye. For my agues hath taken their toll...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> That's a great story, and I enjoyed your writing style, but man you English are strange...said with MOST love and respect...hahahaha


The word is eccentric, my dear lady, not _strange._
It's the Welsh half that's strange.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Aren't I thou? Tis' but conceivable that my illness hath been induced by the wordsmith of this remark. Soft! Before thy mind begins to fray... I, myself, am not myself. A madman I am to the untrained eye. For my agues hath taken their toll...


You must think I'm bonkers now. I'm just tired. I want to sleep, but should I?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Just infected the chat. Gosh, now everyone is running away from me!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I don't like cats . Don't know why I just don't .



I had a 32 pound cat named Big Bubba. He was my co-driver in the big truck. He sat on the dummy seat most of the time, sometimes he sat on the upper bunk, but that was pretty unstable as I drove. He chased away the alien dogs at the check station going into New Mexico from El Paso. Finally I went that way so often and Big Bubba used to really challenge the dog, the trooper started just waving me through...funny. Big Bubba walked with a harness and leash and walked on the ground in every state in the continental United States 'cept Alaska, does that count? This was a big cat that thought and acted like a dog. Without the leash he would heal. I could put him in a chair in a busy truck stop cafe and tell him to stay and he would and nothing bothered him, strangers, dogs didn't matter. But he would protect his truck, AND in a parking lot with 200 trucks, off leash 80% of the time he could find his own truck. I miss him and loved him so, I killed him myself in 2009 and don't ask about it cuz I just got my mascara on and I don't want tears to streak down black down my cheeks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Aren't I thou? Tis' but conceivable that my illness hath been induced by the wordsmith of this remark. Soft! Before thy mind begins to fray... I, myself, am not myself. A madman I am to the untrained eye. For my agues hath taken their toll...


Forsooth!
Methinks, thou art bonkers, my liege.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> You must think I'm bonkers now. I'm just tired. I want to sleep, but should I?


You were right.
I actually wrote my bonkers comment before I saw this post.
You know me so well.
Because we're the same person?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You were right.
> I actually wrote my bonkers comment before I saw this post.
> You know me so well.
> Because we're the same person?


Yes. Yes. We are the same person. Haven't I been saying that since yesterday?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Forsooth!
> Methinks, thou art bonkers, my liege.


Indeed, my mind is lost.
.
.
.
*calling the help*:
Sirrah! Please go fetch my medicine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> You must think I'm bonkers now. I'm just tired. I want to sleep, but should I?


To die, to sleep. To sleep, perchance to Dream - Aye, there's the rub. For in that sleep of death what dreams may come. When we have shuffled off this mortal coil. Must give us pause. There's the respect.
Ok, that's actually about dying, but the underlying theme, throughout the play is inaction. So don't procrastinate. 
Go to sleep.
Or don't.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Yes. Yes. We are the same person. Haven't I been saying that since yesterday?


You have.
Seems you were right.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To die, to sleep. To sleep, perchance to Dream - Aye, there's the rub. For in that sleep of death what dreams may come. When we have shuffled off this mortal coil. Must give us pause. There's the respect.
> Ok, that's actually about dying, but the underlying theme, throughout the play is inaction. So don't procrastinate.
> Go to sleep.
> Or don't.


I prefer the latter.... Hmmm... I'll probably fall asleep in a half an hour.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Indeed, my mind is lost.
> .
> .
> .
> *calling the help*:
> Sirrah! Please go fetch my medicine.


A course of leeches should do the trick.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A course of leeches should do the trick.


I prefer scorpions, being in the desert and all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I prefer the latter.... Hmmm... I'll probably fall asleep in a half an hour.


Talking to me on chat will definitely help.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Talking to me on chat will definitely help.


I hope so.  I'm very tired. MUST NOT SLEEP. MUST NOT SLEEP.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I prefer scorpions, being in the desert and all.


Not sure I'd recommend that. 
I'll post you some medicinal leeches.
But they tend to melt in transit.
And arrive rather too late.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not sure I'd recommend that.
> I'll post you some medicinal leeches.
> But they tend to melt in transit.
> And arrive rather too late.


Oh God.... Guess I'll have to stay crazy for some half an hour. Appreciate the offer though.


----------



## Abdulla6169

We all know I'm a little crazy. But now I'm crazier (and more confused)! What a horror!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

As i said earlier today, I went to the doctor's.
He said, 'Say 'Aaahhh!'
I said, "Why?"
He said ' My dog died.'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> We all know I'm a little crazy. But now I'm crazier (and more confused)! What a horror!


A little more time on the forum and a little more time with me and you'll be incurable.
And ten times worse.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As i said earlier today, I went to the doctor's.
> He said, 'Say 'Aaahhh!'
> I said, "Why?"
> He said ' My dog died.'


Haha. LOL.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A little more time on the forum and a little more time with me and you'll be incurable.
> And ten times worse.


I've been told recently that I've become crazier, funnier, and a little mad. 
...
Which is all good, since I'm bored of my "perfect" lifestyle. I've also been standing up for myself and my friends recently. No one tries to annoy me anymore, mostly because I have a sharp (and humorous) tongue.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A little more time on the forum and a little more time with me and you'll be incurable.
> And ten times worse.


Did you disappear? Tigby?!? Adam?!? Abdulla?!? Tidgy?!?! 
Hello? 
*echoes*


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I don't like cats . Don't know why I just don't .



It used to be that I could take 'em or leave 'em until my husband put his foot down and said we absolutely, positively could not and would never have a cat. Naturally, my whole married life (27 years) I wanted a cat. So as soon as he died, I got a cat. I really love them now. They just have a way of worming into your life, and they can be so calming. I'm not real fond of the cat hair floating around when you pet them, but I just love my cats!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I had a 32 pound cat named Big Bubba. He was my co-driver in the big truck. He sat on the dummy seat most of the time, sometimes he sat on the upper bunk, but that was pretty unstable as I drove. He chased away the alien dogs at the check station going into New Mexico from El Paso. Finally I went that way so often and Big Bubba used to really challenge the dog, the trooper started just waving me through...funny. Big Bubba walked with a harness and leash and walked on the ground in every state in the continental United States 'cept Alaska, does that count? This was a big cat that thought and acted like a dog. Without the leash he would heal. I could put him in a chair in a busy truck stop cafe and tell him to stay and he would and nothing bothered him, strangers, dogs didn't matter. But he would protect his truck, AND in a parking lot with 200 trucks, off leash 80% of the time he could find his own truck. I miss him and loved him so, I killed him myself in 2009 and don't ask about it cuz I just got my mascara on and I don't want tears to streak down black down my cheeks.










(Maggie administered the medication, but it was the vet that over-prescribed)


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, and - he's not dead in that picture, just on his back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I've been told recently that I've become crazier, funnier, and a little mad.
> ...
> Which is all good, since I'm bored of my "perfect" lifestyle. I've also been standing up for myself and my friends recently. No one tries to annoy me anymore, mostly because I have a sharp (and humorous) tongue.


All of which sounds most excellent.
Though i have found that sometimes a sharp (and humorous) tongue gets one a smack in the chops.


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> I had a 32 pound cat named Big Bubba. He was my co-driver in the big truck. He sat on the dummy seat most of the time, sometimes he sat on the upper bunk, but that was pretty unstable as I drove. He chased away the alien dogs at the check station going into New Mexico from El Paso. Finally I went that way so often and Big Bubba used to really challenge the dog, the trooper started just waving me through...funny. Big Bubba walked with a harness and leash and walked on the ground in every state in the continental United States 'cept Alaska, does that count? This was a big cat that thought and acted like a dog. Without the leash he would heal. I could put him in a chair in a busy truck stop cafe and tell him to stay and he would and nothing bothered him, strangers, dogs didn't matter. But he would protect his truck, AND in a parking lot with 200 trucks, off leash 80% of the time he could find his own truck. I miss him and loved him so, I killed him myself in 2009 and don't ask about it cuz I just got my mascara on and I don't want tears to streak down black down my cheeks.



Big Bubba sounds like he was the coolest cat! I bet many truckers still talk about the huge cat they used see in the cafe!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All of which sounds most excellent.
> Though i have found that sometimes a sharp (and humorous) tongue gets one a smack in the chops.


They deserved it... ...


----------



## Abdulla6169

maggie3fan said:


> I had a 32 pound cat named Big Bubba. He was my co-driver in the big truck. He sat on the dummy seat most of the time, sometimes he sat on the upper bunk, but that was pretty unstable as I drove. He chased away the alien dogs at the check station going into New Mexico from El Paso. Finally I went that way so often and Big Bubba used to really challenge the dog, the trooper started just waving me through...funny. Big Bubba walked with a harness and leash and walked on the ground in every state in the continental United States 'cept Alaska, does that count? This was a big cat that thought and acted like a dog. Without the leash he would heal. I could put him in a chair in a busy truck stop cafe and tell him to stay and he would and nothing bothered him, strangers, dogs didn't matter. But he would protect his truck, AND in a parking lot with 200 trucks, off leash 80% of the time he could find his own truck. I miss him and loved him so, I killed him myself in 2009 and don't ask about it cuz I just got my mascara on and I don't want tears to streak down black down my cheeks.


Awwww. He sounds amazing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Did you disappear? Tigby?!? Adam?!? Abdulla?!? Tidgy?!?!
> Hello?
> *echoes*


Yes, whichever one of those I may actually be, I had a visitor.
They said, 'Is Adam here?'
I said 'I don't know', and there was no-one to ask, so they went away.
The tortoise, whatever she is now called, was asleep.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, whichever one of those I may actually be, I had a visitor.
> They said, 'Is Adam here?'
> I said 'I don't know', and there was no-one to ask, so they went away.
> The tortoise, whatever she is now called, was asleep.


You're more wanted on the forum anyways . Plus, if you leave, I'll fall asleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> You're more wanted on the forum anyways . Plus, if you leave, I'll fall asleep.


Thank you very much!!!
I'm moved. (or is that all the Camembert I had at lunch.)
But not everyone thinks so.


----------



## puffy137

Killerrookie said:


> See how sexy it looks


Snakes don't smell very nice


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Snakes don't smell very nice


Hey Puffy!


----------



## Abdulla6169

How are you?


----------



## Yvonne G

@bouaboua - You've been very quiet this latest trip to China. Keeping you pretty busy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Snakes don't smell very nice


Good evening.
Just keep a pound of Gorgonzola next to their vivarium and you'll not notice.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you very much!!!
> I'm moved. (or is that all the Camembert I had at lunch.)
> But not everyone thinks so.


Really? I don't think I know anyone here how doesn't think that... Hmmm. Lemme think. No. No one here's thinks that.


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> How are you?


I'm very well thank you Abdulla , hope you are the same !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Really? I don't think I know anyone here how doesn't think that... Hmmm. Lemme think. No. No one here's thinks that.


I've ruffled a few feathers, unintentionally, with some of my less subtle comments and jokes.
Some don't find me as amusing as I do!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've ruffled a few feathers, unintentionally, with some of my less subtle comments and jokes.
> Some don't find me as amusing as I do!


I've done worse. They don't hate you, they don't have very thick skin. That's all. Plus, they've probably already forgotten. We better not keep talking about it; we wouldn't want to start this argument abroach...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I've done worse. They don't hate you, they don't have very thick skin. That's all. Plus, they've probably already forgotten. We better not keep talking about it; we wouldn't want to start this argument abroach...


I hope nobody hates me , (except Nick, he's welcome), but just don't get my humour all the time, or at all.
I think irritate would be a better word than hate. 
But I don't mind at all. No argument, I'm happy being me!


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hope nobody hates me , (except Nick, he's welcome), but just don't get my humour all the time, or at all.
> I think irritate would be a better word than hate.
> But I don't mind at all. No argument, I'm happy being me!


If variety is the spice of life , keep on going as you are Adam . You are a live wire & if anyone chooses to be irritated , remember its irritation in the oyster that makes a pearl !


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> I'm very well thank you Abdulla , hope you are the same !


I'm kinda sick. Other than that I'm fine!


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> If variety is the spice of life , keep on going as you are Adam . You are a live wire & if anyone chooses to be irritated , remember its irritation in the oyster that makes a pearl !


That was worded perfectly! I agree with you completely.


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm kinda sick. Other than that I'm fine!


Lots of viruses & colds going round here this time of year , with the changes in temp , those little devils seem to get a boost & attack us all .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> If variety is the spice of life , keep on going as you are Adam . You are a live wire & if anyone chooses to be irritated , remember its irritation in the oyster that makes a pearl !


I don't want someone coming along and slicing me open to get at my pearls, thank you very much.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> It used to be that I could take 'em or leave 'em until my husband put his foot down and said we absolutely, positively could not and would never have a cat. Naturally, my whole married life (27 years) I wanted a cat. So as soon as he died, I got a cat. I really love them now. They just have a way of worming into your life, and they can be so calming. I'm not real fond of the cat hair floating around when you pet them, but I just love my cats!


I'm not going to tell my wife she can't have something . She is a grown woman, if she wants a cat I'll make damn sure she gets one . I'll deal with the little fur ball . As long as she is happy I'm happy .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Lots of viruses & colds going round here this time of year , with the changes in temp , those little devils seem to get a boost & attack us all .


Wifey keeps them in a box and lets them loose when she's going out.


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Lots of viruses & colds going round here this time of year , with the changes in temp , those little devils seem to get a boost & attack us all .


Hope I don't make anyone sick.


Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't want someone coming along and slicing me open to get at my pearls, thank you very much.





Someone might try to eat you. Be careful. If someone eats you, I'm dead too. Literally. 
.
.
.
Good night all. Going to sleep. At least I Hope so.


----------



## puffy137

In the Middle Ages oysters were the food of poor people , now they are considered a delicacy. Can't remember ever eating them . Although I used to like winkles . When we bought them at Dawlish , they gave you a pin to get them out of their shells


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hope I don't make anyone sick.
> 
> View attachment 128083
> 
> Someone might try to eat you. Be careful. If someone eats you, I'm dead too. Literally.
> .
> .
> .
> Good night all. Going to sleep. At least I Hope so.


Yummy, sleep well.
Hope I/you/we feel better tomorrow.
Oysters are yummy, but not as yummy as cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> In the Middle Ages oysters were the food of poor people , now they are considered a delicacy. Can't remember ever eating them . Although I used to like winkles . When we bought them at Dawlish , they gave you a pin to get them out of their shells


Yeah, winkles and jellied eels.
Not so keen actually.
Oysters are good though, with a squeeze of lemon, but I always feel bad about eating them alive.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yummy, sleep well.
> Hope I/you/we feel better tomorrow.
> Oysters are yummy, but not as yummy as cheese.


Cannibalism   !!! Oysters mustn't eat other oysters... 
I know, I'm silly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Cannibalism   !!! Oysters mustn't eat other oysters...
> I know, I'm silly


Just a tad.
Now go to bed, or you'll feel rotten in the morning.
(Lordy, now I sound like your mother)
Perhaps that's who I am.


----------



## puffy137

I was flipping through the back pages of pretend chat & was dismayed to discover that Bea had been bitten by Elsa ! . It surely was in error , I can't believe she actually bit her on purpose . I was watching my torts eating today , along with the babies . It crossed my mind that if they were so inclined they could easily bite off a baby's little head


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just a tad.
> Now go to bed, or you'll feel rotten in the morning.
> (Lordy, now I sound like your mother)
> Perhaps that's who I am.


well if Bruce Jenner has been a father to the Kardashians all these years , now he's going to be a woman , what will they call him ?


----------



## Abdulla6169

For the cat lovers:














₍˄·͈༝·͈˄₎◞ ̑̑ෆ⃛ ✩⃛( ͒ ु•·̫• ू ͒) 



^ ^
(≚ᄌ≚)ℒℴѵℯ❤ ฅ^•ﻌ•^ฅ	


I know what your thinking:
(っ◔︣◡◔᷅)っ


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> I was flipping through the back pages of pretend chat & was dismayed to discover that Bea had been bitten by Elsa ! . It surely was in error , I can't believe she actually bit her on purpose . I was watching my torts eating today , along with the babies . It crossed my mind that if they were so inclined they could easily bite off a baby's little head


Be careful, sometimes they will bite other torts. Bullying for food, territory and mating are commonplace and not very friendly.
Doubt they'd actually bite a head off, but an eye out has happened.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night.
Cat emotes:

ฅ⁽͑ ˚̀ ˙̭ ˚́ ⁾̉ฅ	ฅ ̳͒•ˑ̫• ̳͒ฅ♡


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> well if Bruce Jenner has been a father to the Kardashians all these years , now he's going to be a woman , what will they call him ?


All sorts of things that are inappropriate to say on this forum or to a lady.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night.
> Cat emotes:
> 
> ฅ⁽͑ ˚̀ ˙̭ ˚́ ⁾̉ฅ ฅ ̳͒•ˑ̫• ̳͒ฅ♡


I'm not going to reply to you because then you won't go to bed.
Drat!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not going to reply to you because then you won't go to bed.
> Drat!!!


The cat emotes always work


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> The cat emotes always work


This is me not replying.


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Be careful, sometimes they will bite other torts. Bullying for food, territory and mating are commonplace and not very friendly.
> Doubt they'd actually bite a head off, but an eye out has happened.


Apart from the obligatory bumping & a few casual love bites , i have never seen any signs of aggression in my herd.


----------



## puffy137

They mostly sleep altogether in a huddle . The babies go into the smaller hides all bunched up together , but even in the coldest weather , there will be one or 2 babies still outside.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Apart from the obligatory bumping & a few casual love bites , i have never seen any signs of aggression in my herd.


Well, I hope you're right and it's not tortoise speed bullying going on.
I think sometimes groups works ok, it's twos or lots of males together that's the biggest problem.
I'm no expert, just what I've seen here in Morocco and on the forum, but some say they all get on fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> They mostly sleep altogether in a huddle . The babies go into the smaller hides all bunched up together , but even in the coldest weather , there will be one or 2 babies still outside.


Didn't I see some photos of your herd a couple of times.
They all looked good to me, or am I imagining it?


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Didn't I see some photos of your herd a couple of times.
> They all looked good to me, or am I imagining it?


Yes I think they look pretty good , apart from being dusty , which is normal for here. I wish I could fix up a few cameras to catch all the interactions they have . Then people would believe me when I say they are not aggressive . Seems to be the exception for Greeks , but as I have mentioned before , i think its because they are all related & have been together since birth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Yes I think they look pretty good , apart from being dusty , which is normal for here. I wish I could fix up a few cameras to catch all the interactions they have . Then people would believe me when I say they are not aggressive . Seems to be the exception for Greeks , but as I have mentioned before , i think its because they are all related & have been together since birth.


You could be right.
And we know that torts all have different personalities, so I can buy that.
And i do know of some here that live together seemingly peacefully.
But Tidgy's been alone for 3 and a half years and I'm sure she'd be devastated if I brought another tort into her happy little world.
So maybe upbringing is a part of it, genetics and personality other parts?
No one knows everything about all this.


----------



## puffy137

I still don't know who recommended Nature's Nether Regions to the forum . Its a very interesting book , the writer knows what he's talking about , Its about genitalia , which as the author says in nothing to do with sex.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I hate school so much


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> I still don't know who recommended Nature's Nether Regions to the forum . Its a very interesting book , the writer knows what he's talking about , Its about genitalia , which as the author says in nothing to do with sex.


Well mine are!
Very occasionally.


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well mine are!
> Very occasionally.


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I hate school so much



Only a few more weeks left buddy! Push through it!


----------



## puffy137

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I hate school so much


Hello Nick , it won't be be long before you are free from school forever . Bet you will miss it !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Only a few more weeks left buddy! Push through it!


Good Evening, Kathy.
Good day?


----------



## Moozillion

puffy137 said:


> well if Bruce Jenner has been a father to the Kardashians all these years , now he's going to be a woman , what will they call him ?


I had a lesbian friend whose "step-sons" came up with a creative solution to some of the mother or father question. My friend's partner had previously been married and divorced, and had custody of her twin boys. When the boys were kids, and my friend moved in (I'll call her Veronica- not her real name), they were trying to figure out how Veronica fit into the Big Picture. They did special things for their mother to celebrate Mother's Day and special things for their biological father to celebrate Father's Day but they felt that Veronica needed some sort of recognition since she served as a sort of surrogate father to them. So the boys themselves came up with "Veronica's Day," which coincidentally always fell somewhere near Father's Day. I thought that was really cool: their mother was always their mother, their father was always their father and Veronica was Veronica!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I hate school so much


Nearly the weekend.
Chin up!


----------



## puffy137

Human beings are endlessly fascinating . For instance , the married lady eventually decided to ' change horses mid stream ' ? Amazing !


----------



## puffy137

Nice to see you Bea , how is your finger now ? And how is your relationship with Elsa after her misdemeanor? I'm sure she is very sorry.


----------



## Moozillion

puffy137 said:


> Nice to see you Bea , how is your finger now ? And how is your relationship with Elsa after her misdemeanor? I'm sure she is very sorry.


Oh, I am quite well, thank you, puffy!
I have no doubt that Elsa bit me accidentally! She ADORES nasturtiums and gets carried away sometimes- rather like me with chocolate!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Human beings are endlessly fascinating . For instance , the married lady eventually decided to ' change horses mid stream ' ? Amazing !


I love Cockney Rhyming Slang and its derivatives, for example, what's a 'Listerine' ?


----------



## puffy137

OhGosh !!! I was going to share my guilty secret but then decided against , but you have made me change my mind , I have today polished off 2 bars of Cadbury's chocolate & now as I sit & read the forum a whole bag of Maltesers !!!!! I am thoroughly ashamed of myself.


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love Cockney Rhyming Slang and its derivatives, for example, what's a 'Listerine' ?



Tangerine ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, I am quite well, thank you, puffy!
> I have no doubt that Elsa bit me accidentally! She ADORES nasturtiums and gets carried away sometimes- rather like me with chocolate!!!


Hello, Bea.
Have you bitten Elsa while going crazy for chocolate?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> OhGosh !!! I was going to share my guilty secret but then decided against , but you have made me change my mind , I have today polished off 2 bars of Cadbury's chocolate & now as I sit & read the forum a whole bag of Maltesers !!!!! I am thoroughly ashamed of myself.


Guess what I've been nibbling?
No prizes.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Evening, Kathy.
> Good day?




Good evening to you!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Bea.
> Have you bitten Elsa while going crazy for chocolate?


Ha ha!!! No!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Guess what I've been nibbling?
> No prizes.


Ummmm...CHEESE!!!!


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Guess what I've been nibbling?
> No prizes.


Cough & sneeze?


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Evening, Kathy.
> Good day?



Having a good day! Worked out, Thrift shopped in 93 degree weather for my new tort I hope to get soon. Gardened a bit and now grabbing the kiddos from school. I bought myself a honey flavored beer this morning and I'm going to pop it open with dinner tonight. 

Boring I know! You guys do entertain me. I can't get on to much in the evenings because I'm shuttling kids around and doing homework. 

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Tangerine ?


Good, but no.
It derives from ' Antiseptic ' and that from 'septic' and that from 'septic tank' and that from 'Yank'.
So a 'Listerine' is an American!


----------



## Momof4

puffy137 said:


> Human beings are endlessly fascinating . For instance , the married lady eventually decided to ' change horses mid stream ' ? Amazing !




That's what happened to my sister! The guy was after her since high school, finally they got married in their 30's and then after having a kid my sister found out he switched teams! 

I seriously think he just wanted a kid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ummmm...CHEESE!!!!


Yep, extra mature Cheddar with some pretzels. 
Yummy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Cough & sneeze?


I have NOT been nibbling coughs and sneezes.
Unless wifey let something out of her germ box.
She is out, so it's possible.


----------



## puffy137

Momof4 said:


> That's what happened to my sister! The guy was after her since high school, finally they got married in their 30's and then after having a kid my sister found out he switched teams!
> 
> I seriously think he just wanted a kid.


There is an old english ( yorkshire I think ) which states ' there's nawt so queer as folks '


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have NOT been nibbling coughs and sneezes.
> Unless wifey let something out of her germ box.
> She is out, so it's possible.


ok if not a cough & sneeze then how about a Stand At Ease !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Having a good day! Worked out, Thrift shopped in 93 degree weather for my new tort I hope to get soon. Gardened a bit and now grabbing the kiddos from school. I bought myself a honey flavored beer this morning and I'm going to pop it open with dinner tonight.
> 
> Boring I know! You guys do entertain me. I can't get on to much in the evenings because I'm shuttling kids around and doing homework.
> 
> Thanks for asking!


Well, you're fun and have a good sense of humour. 
Even I'm going to have a little whisky tonight if wifey lets me.
It's hers, you see. 
Glad you had a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> That's what happened to my sister! The guy was after her since high school, finally they got married in their 30's and then after having a kid my sister found out he switched teams!
> 
> I seriously think he just wanted a kid.


Hope sis is happy now.


----------



## puffy137

Talk of septic tanks reminds me of this 

Poland has just bought 10,000 septic tanks & as soon as they learn how to drive them they will invade Russia !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> There is an old english ( yorkshire I think ) which states ' there's nawt so queer as folks '


'nowt', I think.
And i reckon Yorkshire, but that's a guess.
Loved the series 'Queer as Folk' by Russell T Davies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> ok if not a cough & sneeze then how about a Stand At Ease !


Disease?


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Disease?


No just another for cheese.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I don't like cats . Don't know why I just don't .



That is okay. Not everybody should like all the same things.


----------



## puffy137

So hopefully your trouble & strife will allow you a bright & frisky , try to add some fisherman's daughter .or you won't be able to ball of chalk in the morning


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, you're fun and have a good sense of humour.
> Even I'm going to have a little whisky tonight if wifey lets me.
> It's hers, you see.
> Glad you had a good day.




I do love a nice scotch over ice, but vodka is my go to. I miss the days of cigars and drink. It was kinda popular when we lived in Seattle 12 yrs ago. Except I didn't like the fuzzy tongue the next morning! Yuck!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I'm not going to tell my wife she can't have something . She is a grown woman, if she wants a cat I'll make damn sure she gets one . I'll deal with the little fur ball . As long as she is happy I'm happy .



Awww that is sweet.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope sis is happy now.



After 9 years of pretty much being alone she found someone last year. It's hard because there are less than 500 people in her town. 
She got the new guy in town and he is pretty cool!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Awww that is sweet.



That is sweet! Guess what, that cat would probably love you the most!


----------



## Jacqui

p


Momof4 said:


> After 9 years of pretty much being alone she found someone last year. It's hard because there are less than 500 people in her town.
> She got the new guy in town and he is pretty cool!




Better chance then in my village of less then 80.


----------



## Jacqui

So what did you find for you soon to be tortoise?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> So what did you find for you soon to be tortoise?



Just some silk plants for inside and outside. I spent $4. I have one "planted in my outdoor and it is so green and lovely I had to buy more. My reds love hiding under it and I don't have to water it. We can only water 2 days a week around here and I feel so guilty about watering my new grazing seeds 3x a day.


----------



## Moozillion

puffy137 said:


> So hopefully your trouble & strife will allow you a bright & frisky , try to add some fisherman's daughter .or you won't be able to ball of chalk in the morning


Let me guess: wifey...whiskey...water...walk...
Am I right?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> p
> 
> 
> 
> Better chance then in my village of less then 80.



I still want to see a pic of your village. I'm just so curious. Well, I miss spoke, I just looked it up and there are closer to 2000! My bad! The town is only like 3 blocks but there are house scattered about you can't see. It's small to me.


----------



## puffy137

Moozillion said:


> Let me guess: wifey...whiskey...water...walk...
> Am I right?


Clever girl Bea ! My Dad was a cockney , so he had a few of those . I remember when we were living in London he used to say when I visited the famous Petticoat Lane .' Watch your bag girl, lots of tea leafs about ',


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> p
> 
> 
> 
> Better chance then in my village of less then 80.



That is so tiny! I bet everyone knows who's sleeping who and who did what!


----------



## puffy137

I brought all my geraniums indoors . The temp here was around 102* F today .


----------



## taza

Moozillion said:


> I had a lesbian friend whose "step-sons" came up with a creative solution to some of the mother or father question. My friend's partner had previously been married and divorced, and had custody of her twin boys. When the boys were kids, and my friend moved in (I'll call her Veronica- not her real name), they were trying to figure out how Veronica fit into the Big Picture. They did special things for their mother to celebrate Mother's Day and special things for their biological father to celebrate Father's Day but they felt that Veronica needed some sort of recognition since she served as a sort of surrogate father to them. So the boys themselves came up with "Veronica's Day," which coincidentally always fell somewhere near Father's Day. I thought that was really cool: their mother was always their mother, their father was always their father and Veronica was Veronica!!!!


Thats is fantastic!


----------



## Moozillion

puffy137 said:


> I brought all my geraniums indoors . The temp here was around 102* F today .


WOW!!!


----------



## Momof4

puffy137 said:


> I brought all my geraniums indoors . The temp here was around 102* F today .



They don't good in heat? I just bought a small one and I was going to plant it in a future enclosure.


----------



## puffy137

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!


yea I know , thank goodness for the central AC Still the torts seem pleased . I give them a nice cool spray with the hose. Made sure the places were the eggs are buried had a good douse too.


----------



## puffy137

Momof4 said:


> They don't good in heat? I just bought a small one and I was going to plant it in a future enclosure.


Not the type of heat we get here in the Gulf region . It will get right up to 50*c before the summer is over. Only a few very hardy plants can stand that.


----------



## Yvonne G

puffy137 said:


> So hopefully your trouble & strife will allow you a bright & frisky , try to add some fisherman's daughter .or you won't be able to ball of chalk in the morning



@puffy137 

wife...easy (?)...water...walk

Do people really understand this when spoken?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> @bouaboua - You've been very quiet this latest trip to China. Keeping you pretty busy?


Yes. Way too busy! ! ! !

Things are not as smooth as the way I like to be, try to find solutions for many thing, people promised one thing but did the other. Frustrated, but look at it from the different side, that is why I have job! ! ! 

I shall give Thanks and Praise to our God! ! ! !


----------



## puffy137

Yvonne G said:


> wife...easy (?)...water...walk
> 
> Do people really understand this when spoken?


 They used to use it more years ago , but even now parents tell kids ' get up those apples & pears '


----------



## Yvonne G

puffy137 said:


> They used to use it more years ago , but even now parents tell kids ' get up those apples & pears '



Stairs!


----------



## puffy137

Yvonne G said:


> @puffy137
> 
> wife...easy (?)...water...walk
> 
> Do people really understand this when spoken?


It was used more in days gone by , apparently it first appeared in the middle of the nineteenth century ( 1800's) to confuse the police or strangers .


----------



## Momof4

Who wants one?


----------



## puffy137

Gotta make my way up the apples & pears & get my crust of bread down on the weeping willow , lol . night night !


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Here we go again!!
http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/story/28939691/pinellas-deputies-corral-injured-alligator


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> No just another for cheese.


ha! ha!
Well, I should have got that one, shouldn't I?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> So hopefully your trouble & strife will allow you a bright & frisky , try to add some fisherman's daughter .or you won't be able to ball of chalk in the morning


I never add anything to a bright.
Trouble's home and says I can have a couple.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I do love a nice scotch over ice, but vodka is my go to. I miss the days of cigars and drink. It was kinda popular when we lived in Seattle 12 yrs ago. Except I didn't like the fuzzy tongue the next morning! Yuck!


I got seriously into vodka when I lived in Poland.
Nice stuff, in moderation, of course!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> After 9 years of pretty much being alone she found someone last year. It's hard because there are less than 500 people in her town.
> She got the new guy in town and he is pretty cool!


Splendid.
That _is_ a small town!


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> That is sweet! Guess what, that cat would probably love you the most!


You're probably right!


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Who wants one?
> View attachment 128132


But ,but,its a Chevy ! Make me a Ford .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> @puffy137
> 
> wife...easy (?)...water...walk
> 
> Do people really understand this when spoken?


Oh yes, me old china.
And we usually only use the first word not the one that rhymes, which makes it far harder for outsiders.
Wifey's just rung the dog to say take a butcher's at the apples as there's a bubble in the horses, but I've got my whistle on, so I won't.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> Here we go again!!
> http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/story/28939691/pinellas-deputies-corral-injured-alligator


Poor little guy.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I got seriously into vodka when I lived in Poland.
> Nice stuff, in moderation, of course!



Of course


----------



## Jacqui

Mooz, wasn't today your first day back? How did it go?


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> But ,but,its a Chevy ! Make me a Ford .




I'm a Ford girl too! We could modify it


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AbdullaAli said:


> Just infected the chat. Gosh, now everyone is running away from me!



Not me, I don't get sick, I just get deathly ill on stuff...that makes no sense at all...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> Hello Maggie: How are you? Just too busy for work when I'm in China.
> 
> Only couple more weeks......I'm excited.


I'm FINE


F I N E
F...**ked up, Insecure, Neurotic and Emotional, ...but otherwise I just feel crappy...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I am not a fan of the no kill shelters I have been for both dogs and cats. think many of them should be on the hoarders shows.


That's too bad.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> (Maggie administered the medication, but it was the vet that over-prescribed)


Oh gosh that's my fat Bubs. I thought you deleted all my email....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Big Bubba sounds like he was the coolest cat! I bet many truckers still talk about the huge cat they used see in the cafe!


One trucker came up to us as we were walking around the grassy area of the truck stop, (in your best dumb southern redneck voice)"Hey lady, what kind of a dawg is that?"Sweetly"He's a miniature St Bernard", "wow, I ain't never seen a dawg like that!" 
Now I am not saying most truck drivers are fat redneck idiots, 'cept John....or maybe I am....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AbdullaAli said:


> For the cat lovers:
> View attachment 128086
> 
> View attachment 128087
> 
> View attachment 128088
> 
> View attachment 128089
> 
> View attachment 128090
> 
> View attachment 128091
> 
> 
> 
> ₍˄·͈༝·͈˄₎◞ ̑̑ෆ⃛ ✩⃛( ͒ ु•·̫• ू ͒)
> 
> 
> 
> ^ ^
> (≚ᄌ≚)ℒℴѵℯ❤ ฅ^•ﻌ•^ฅ
> 
> 
> I know what your thinking:
> (っ◔︣◡◔᷅)っ


Thank you, so cute....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

puffy137 said:


> I still don't know who recommended Nature's Nether Regions to the forum . Its a very interesting book , the writer knows what he's talking about , Its about genitalia , which as the author says in nothing to do with sex.


I see Bob's private parts often enough, I sure don't need to see a book to know what 2 foot long ugly thing is for....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Guess what I've been nibbling?
> No prizes.



Not nearly as good as the whole cheescake I ate for dinner last night, tonight is chocolate pudding....woo hoo (sarcastically)


----------



## leigti

puffy137 said:


> I still don't know who recommended Nature's Nether Regions to the forum . Its a very interesting book , the writer knows what he's talking about , Its about genitalia , which as the author says in nothing to do with sex.


I mentioned it in a thread about a week or two ago. I just finished it last week. It is actually a good book. It talks mostly about insects but is still interesting.


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> Mooz, wasn't today your first day back? How did it go?


Actually, my first day back will be next Thursday, May 7. 
Thanks so much for thinking of me!


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> I'm FINE
> 
> 
> F I N E
> F...**ked up, Insecure, Neurotic and Emotional, ...but otherwise I just feel crappy...


Hahahahaha~~

You are FINE.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> But ,but,its a Chevy ! Make me a Ford .


Now this is a car....Fords, ha! I blow them off the road. Never been beat by a Ford, even the 2015 Mustangs.....


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> OhGosh !!! I was going to share my guilty secret but then decided against , but you have made me change my mind , I have today polished off 2 bars of Cadbury's chocolate & now as I sit & read the forum a whole bag of Maltesers !!!!! I am thoroughly ashamed of myself.


 The greatest people need to deserve the best of things. Remember that. Also, who wouldn't want to eat lots of chocolate?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> Now this is a car....Fords, ha! I blow them off the road. Never been beat by a Ford, even the 2015 Mustangs.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Sorry about the doubles, my personal moderator will fix it, I'm sure....


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning all.


----------



## mike taylor

You just haven't met the right Ford . I had a 800 HP 68 galaxy 500 , but had to sell it . They made me a offer I couldn't pass up .


----------



## Abdulla6169

maggie3fan said:


> Now this is a car....Fords, ha! I blow them off the road. Never been beat by a Ford, even the 2015 Mustangs.....


The car is beautiful. Even though cars aren't my kind of thing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> Sorry about the doubles, my personal moderator will fix it, I'm sure....


Posting doubles? Is that anything like seeing double?


----------



## puffy137

maggie3fan said:


> I see Bob's private parts often enough, I sure don't need to see a book to know what 2 foot long ugly thing is for....


Who is Bob ?


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Who is Bob ?


Her sulcata! I think. I'm not that good with names....


----------



## puffy137

leigti said:


> I mentioned it in a thread about a week or two ago. I just finished it last week. It is actually a good book. It talks mostly about insects but is still interesting.


Thanks leigti , its very good . sometimes over my head , but thats nothing new. I would rather be impressed by the intellectual contents of a book , than groan at its banality.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> You just haven't met the right Ford . I had a 800 HP 68 galaxy 500 , but had to sell it . They made me a offer I couldn't pass up .



pass up, good one...sneaky


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Her sulcata! I think. I'm not that good with names....


Crikey thank goodness for that , I was thinking twas her BF!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> You just haven't met the right Ford . I had a 800 HP 68 galaxy 500 , but had to sell it . They made me a offer I couldn't pass up .


But I have a Corvette LT1 engine....only 2 yrs old, right outa the crate. I have a speed chip in the computer for more HP, I have a 4-11 rear, it's really low geared. I have a bigger cam, bigger lighter pistons. I have checked out at 140 mph on a straight road. Nobody in a 25 yr old car, even if the engine is new, needs to go that fast. The car would have gone faster, not Maggie tho....I like speed, but I ain't stupid


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I was making Maks my avatar again, but ended up with the car....I'm confused, sick and going to bed, have fun without me you guys....Don't forget May 16 we want visitors, come on Mike, Kelly, Kevin, I want to meet you all and so does everyone else that's gonna be here. Most importantly, Bob...now how can you not come??????


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> pass up, good one...sneaky


You like how I said that . My buddy down the street still has his drag car . It's a 96 5.0 super charged fox body . Puts out 600 HP . My best friend David has a 68 Camaro z28. Its got a LS 6 That has been super charged .Its 950ish HP at the tire . He has put over 100,000 $ Into that car . Very nice looking car fast as hell . But he has the money to spend on his car ,I didn't . He was the one I bought my 68 from . He had the motor and had the car setup . Him and his pops are camaro guys . His dad has a 69 z28 with a 454 big bock in it . Its fast as hell also .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I was at the park today and I saw some ducks playing.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey


Hi, how are ya?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Hi, how are ya?


good. how are you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 128167
> 
> I was at the park today and I saw some ducks playing.


"Playing" .... Silly little ducks...


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> good. how are you?


I'm fine... Tired and kinda sick but fine nonetheless.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I hate school so much


This is what true education is:


----------



## puffy137

I'm a cynic as usual . The real education will come when that poor man's grandchildren , can embrace girls right to an education & stop trying to kill them .


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> I'm a cynic as usual . The real education will come when that poor man's grandchildren , can embrace girls right to an education & stop trying to kill them .


I feel that this is an oversimplification of the problem, Puffy. Plus, I think the problem isn't with the people them selves, it's because of lack of education in general....


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> You're SO BAD!!!!


 Isn't he?!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Who's around?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Who's around?


I'm here


----------



## Abdulla6169

I need some help with this (comments, proofreading, etc.):

The house was in full bloom. The newly-painted walls were painted lustrous beige. The garden was bursting with flowers that decorated the house's verdant yard. Amal, the mother, had just cooked an apple pie; its sweet sugary smell wafted in the air. But, it was the residents of this humble household that made it complete. The father, Khaled, works during the daytime. He enjoys farming the lush village hills. He was always determined and perseverant. This had earned him his son's utmost respect. Amal always nurtured their only son, Badr, with unconditional love and affection. In return, Badr grew to become a happy boy who cherished his dear mother.

The invaders had rushed in like a defiant steed. They came from all directions: behemoth ships encroached upon their coasts, death planes had conquered their skies, and armored vessels infiltrated their lands. Their brutal methods brought down the largest of cities. Their immoral tactics left thousands homeless and begging. The women, children, and the elderly were constantly in distress. Khaled was recruited to fight the invaders. Amal pleaded; she begged him not to go uncountable times. Khaled insisted. He believed that he had to serve his country.

Every day, tens of wooden caskets arrived at the village. Each carried the body of a loved one. Each one brought agitating heartache to entire families, shattering their hopes for better future. One day, Khaled's rigid wooden casket entered the gates of the village. Khaled was at the hands of his Creator. Amal whimpered. Pearly tears trickled down her face and flowed into her mouth. Badr hugged his mother; his sobs echoed in the desolate house. 


Week passed by, the once radiant glow of the house slowly faded. The lush, flowery garden had turned into eyesore: the red ruffled roses wilted, the jasmine started withering, and the green grass lost its sheen. Life was a horrifying war zone, a nightmare. Soon, the invaders advanced towards the village; the lush green hills were soaked with the blood of innocents. Bombs blasting the village became an everyday occurrence. Badr had always clung to his mother when he heard bombs go off, trying to love her with every ounce he had.

Badr was playing football outside. His friends huddled around the ball and pursued it with fierce determination. As Badr dribbled the ball, a craft hovered above them. Everyone remained silent; the mere sight of the machine rattled fear into their bodies. The plane then vanished into distant clouds. Moments later, an intense shockwave sent the boys scampering home. Badr reached his home. The house's once strong concrete walls were now dull gray rubble. One thought rushed to Badr's mind: "Where is my mother?"


His head began throbbing. The palms of his hand began perspiring heavily. He felt blood rushing to his head, distressing him further. He started walking hastily around the house, shedding tears as he walked through his ruined home. He probed through the rubble until his hands grew tired and started to bleed. He grew even more frantic and weary. As he dug through the debris, he glimpsed a figure. Thoughts started racing through his mind. The mayhem he felt turned into perseverance.


Desperately, he unearthed the body, his mother's body. He tried pulling it out. It was too heavy. He tried excavating the rubble around her. A sharp rock scathed his hand. The pain it caused made him flinch. He tried her pulling out again. The heavy body moved slowly, sliding across wreckage. She was covered in ashen powder, with some parts of her white skin caked with blood. She lay motionless. She wasn’t breathing. Badr stared at her helplessly: he was infuriated. His blood started to boil. He felt as if he was cyclone of hatred that rips all that comes its way. He looked up to the sky and let out a blood-curdling scream. He vowed to avenge his mother's death, to bring more destruction, hate, and carnage to the world. Then, as the clouds gathered atop him, it began to rain. The droplets seemed to cool his untamable rage. An enlightened voice then echoes in his mind: "Remember that a tear is but a soul that has begun to melt and drip".

What do you all think?


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I need some help with this (comments, proofreading, etc.):
> 
> The house was in full bloom. The newly-painted walls were painted lustrous beige. The garden was bursting with flowers that decorated the house's verdant yard. Amal, the mother, had just cooked an apple pie; its sweet sugary smell wafted in the air. But, it was the residents of this humble household that made it complete. The father, Khaled, works during the daytime. He enjoys farming the lush village hills. He was always determined and perseverant. This had earned him his son's utmost respect. Amal always nurtured their only son, Badr, with unconditional love and affection. In return, Badr grew to become a happy boy who cherished his dear mother.
> 
> The invaders had rushed in like a defiant steed. They came from all directions: behemoth ships encroached upon their coasts, death planes had conquered their skies, and armored vessels infiltrated their lands. Their brutal methods brought down the largest of cities. Their immoral tactics left thousands homeless and begging. The women, children, and the elderly were constantly in distress. Khaled was recruited to fight the invaders. Amal pleaded; she begged him not to go uncountable times. Khaled insisted. He believed that he had to serve his country.
> 
> Every day, tens of wooden caskets arrived at the village. Each carried the body of a loved one. Each one brought agitating heartache to entire families, shattering their hopes for better future. One day, Khaled's rigid wooden casket entered the gates of the village. Khaled was at the hands of his Creator. Amal whimpered. Pearly tears trickled down her face and flowed into her mouth. Badr hugged his mother; his sobs echoed in the desolate house.
> 
> 
> Week passed by, the once radiant glow of the house slowly faded. The lush, flowery garden had turned into eyesore: the red ruffled roses wilted, the jasmine started withering, and the green grass lost its sheen. Life was a horrifying war zone, a nightmare. Soon, the invaders advanced towards the village; the lush green hills were soaked with the blood of innocents. Bombs blasting the village became an everyday occurrence. Badr had always clung to his mother when he heard bombs go off, trying to love her with every ounce he had.
> 
> Badr was playing football outside. His friends huddled around the ball and pursued it with fierce determination. As Badr dribbled the ball, a craft hovered above them. Everyone remained silent; the mere sight of the machine rattled fear into their bodies. The plane then vanished into distant clouds. Moments later, an intense shockwave sent the boys scampering home. Badr reached his home. The house's once strong concrete walls were now dull gray rubble. One thought rushed to Badr's mind: "Where is my mother?"
> 
> 
> His head began throbbing. The palms of his hand began perspiring heavily. He felt blood rushing to his head, distressing him further. He started walking hastily around the house, shedding tears as he walked through his ruined home. He probed through the rubble until his hands grew tired and started to bleed. He grew even more frantic and weary. As he dug through the debris, he glimpsed a figure. Thoughts started racing through his mind. The mayhem he felt turned into perseverance.
> 
> 
> Desperately, he unearthed the body, his mother's body. He tried pulling it out. It was too heavy. He tried excavating the rubble around her. A sharp rock scathed his hand. The pain it caused made him flinch. He tried her pulling out again. The heavy body moved slowly, sliding across wreckage. She was covered in ashen powder, with some parts of her white skin caked with blood. She lay motionless. She wasn’t breathing. Badr stared at her helplessly: he was infuriated. His blood started to boil. He felt as if he was cyclone of hatred that rips all that comes its way. He looked up to the sky and let out a blood-curdling scream. He vowed to avenge his mother's death, to bring more destruction, hate, and carnage to the world. Then, as the clouds gathered atop him, it began to rain. The droplets seemed to cool his untamable rage. An enlightened voice then echoes in his mind: "Remember that a tear is but a soul that has begun to melt and drip".
> 
> What do you all think?


I going to make this into a *tiny* book. For a contest at my school.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Who's around?


Hey Ken. How are you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Ken. How are you?


I'm ok. Just finished lunch, headed back to work.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm ok. Just finished lunch, headed back to work.


I hope you finish soon.... You need to relax more (I recommend using TFO). We haven't chatted recently.  Hope your lunch was tasty.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I going to make this into a *tiny* book. For a contest at my school.


Also, can someone help me find a good title for the piece I wrote?


----------



## tortdad

Had to catch up chat from yesterday so now I don't have time to post anything other than good morning. 

So.... 

Good morning tort peeps

Time for another very busy day at work


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Had to catch up chat from yesterday so now I don't have time to post anything other than good morning.
> 
> So....
> 
> Good morning tort peeps
> 
> Time for another very busy day at work


Morning. Have a productive day, Kevin


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> The greatest people need to deserve the best of things. Remember that. Also, who wouldn't want to eat lots of chocolate?


Me.
And Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Sorry about the doubles, my personal moderator will fix it, I'm sure....


Or not.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me.
> And Tigby.





Edit- fixed a typo in your post!


----------



## Killerrookie

:O cheeeeeeeessssssseeeeeeee


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Who's around?


I'm not.
I'm atriangle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Had to catch up chat from yesterday so now I don't have time to post anything other than good morning.
> 
> So....
> 
> Good morning tort peeps
> 
> Time for another very busy day at work


Have a good day, Kevin.
See you later tonight, I hope.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> :O cheeeeeeeessssssseeeeeeee


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 128182
> 
> Edit- fixed a typo in your post!


Vladimir and I often share a cheese breakfast.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> :O cheeeeeeeessssssseeeeeeee


Hello, Austin.
All the cheese is mine.
So hands off.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Vladimir and I often share a cheese breakfast.


Why am I Putin this meme in chat? ...


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> I need some help with this (comments, proofreading, etc.):
> 
> The house was in full bloom. The newly-painted walls were painted lustrous beige. The garden was bursting with flowers that decorated the house's verdant yard. Amal, the mother, had just cooked an apple pie; its sweet sugary smell wafted in the air. But, it was the residents of this humble household that made it complete. The father, Khaled, works during the daytime. He enjoys farming the lush village hills. He was always determined and perseverant. This had earned him his son's utmost respect. Amal always nurtured their only son, Badr, with unconditional love and affection. In return, Badr grew to become a happy boy who cherished his dear mother.
> 
> The invaders had rushed in like a defiant steed. They came from all directions: behemoth ships encroached upon their coasts, death planes had conquered their skies, and armored vessels infiltrated their lands. Their brutal methods brought down the largest of cities. Their immoral tactics left thousands homeless and begging. The women, children, and the elderly were constantly in distress. Khaled was recruited to fight the invaders. Amal pleaded; she begged him not to go uncountable times. Khaled insisted. He believed that he had to serve his country.
> 
> Every day, tens of wooden caskets arrived at the village. Each carried the body of a loved one. Each one brought agitating heartache to entire families, shattering their hopes for better future. One day, Khaled's rigid wooden casket entered the gates of the village. Khaled was at the hands of his Creator. Amal whimpered. Pearly tears trickled down her face and flowed into her mouth. Badr hugged his mother; his sobs echoed in the desolate house.
> 
> 
> Week passed by, the once radiant glow of the house slowly faded. The lush, flowery garden had turned into eyesore: the red ruffled roses wilted, the jasmine started withering, and the green grass lost its sheen. Life was a horrifying war zone, a nightmare. Soon, the invaders advanced towards the village; the lush green hills were soaked with the blood of innocents. Bombs blasting the village became an everyday occurrence. Badr had always clung to his mother when he heard bombs go off, trying to love her with every ounce he had.
> 
> Badr was playing football outside. His friends huddled around the ball and pursued it with fierce determination. As Badr dribbled the ball, a craft hovered above them. Everyone remained silent; the mere sight of the machine rattled fear into their bodies. The plane then vanished into distant clouds. Moments later, an intense shockwave sent the boys scampering home. Badr reached his home. The house's once strong concrete walls were now dull gray rubble. One thought rushed to Badr's mind: "Where is my mother?"
> 
> 
> His head began throbbing. The palms of his hand began perspiring heavily. He felt blood rushing to his head, distressing him further. He started walking hastily around the house, shedding tears as he walked through his ruined home. He probed through the rubble until his hands grew tired and started to bleed. He grew even more frantic and weary. As he dug through the debris, he glimpsed a figure. Thoughts started racing through his mind. The mayhem he felt turned into perseverance.
> 
> 
> Desperately, he unearthed the body, his mother's body. He tried pulling it out. It was too heavy. He tried excavating the rubble around her. A sharp rock scathed his hand. The pain it caused made him flinch. He tried her pulling out again. The heavy body moved slowly, sliding across wreckage. She was covered in ashen powder, with some parts of her white skin caked with blood. She lay motionless. She wasn’t breathing. Badr stared at her helplessly: he was infuriated. His blood started to boil. He felt as if he was cyclone of hatred that rips all that comes its way. He looked up to the sky and let out a blood-curdling scream. He vowed to avenge his mother's death, to bring more destruction, hate, and carnage to the world. Then, as the clouds gathered atop him, it began to rain. The droplets seemed to cool his untamable rage. An enlightened voice then echoes in his mind: "Remember that a tear is but a soul that has begun to melt and drip".
> 
> What do you all think?


Very powerful, Abdulla!


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 128182
> 
> Edit- fixed a typo in your post!


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> Actually, my first day back will be next Thursday, May 7.
> Thanks so much for thinking of me!



I am just rushing things aren't I. *blushes*


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> I don't like cats . Don't know why I just don't .


...And tortdad... you agreed!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I hope so.  I'm very tired. MUST NOT SLEEP. MUST NOT SLEEP.


Interrupting a thrilling tale for a tip 
Eat maple syrup. Will keep you up for hours.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Moozillion said:


> Very powerful, Abdulla!


Thanks!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Morning!


Morning


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Did you disappear? Tigby?!? Adam?!? Abdulla?!? Tidgy?!?!
> Hello?
> *echoes*


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Morning!


Hiya


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I need some help with this (comments, proofreading, etc.):
> 
> The house was in full bloom, both inside and out, metaphorically and in actuality. The garden was bursting with flowers, an artists' palette that decorated the house's verdant yard. The newly painted walls were coloured a lustrous beige, but the odour of fresh paint couldn't overcome the smell of cooking. Amal, the mother, had just baked an apple pie; its sweet sugary aroma wafted through the still air. But, it was the residents of this humble household that made it complete. The father, Khaled, worked during the daytime. He enjoyed farming the lush village hills, hard work, but rewarding. He was always determined and perseverant. This had earned him his son's utmost respect. Amal always nurtured their only son, Badr, with unconditional love and affection. In return, Badr grew to become a happy boy who cherished his dear mother.
> 
> The invaders had rushed in like a harass of defiant steeds. They came from all directions: behemoth ships encroached upon their coasts, death planes had conquered their skies, and armoured vessels infiltrated their lands. Their brutal methods brought down the largest of cities. Their immoral tactics left thousands homeless and begging. The women, children, and the elderly were constantly in distress. Khaled was recruited to fight the invaders. Amal pleaded; she begged him not to go uncountable times. Khaled insisted. He believed that he had to serve his country.
> 
> Every day, tens of wooden caskets arrived at the village. Each carried the body of a loved one or some cheese. Each one brought agonizing heartache to entire families, shattering their hopes for a better future. One day, Khaled's rigid wooden casket entered the gates of the village. Khaled was at the hands of his Creator. Amal whimpered. Pearly tears trickled down her face and flowed into her mouth. Badr hugged his mother; his sobs echoed in the desolate house.
> 
> 
> Week passed by, the once radiant glow of the house slowly faded. The lush, flowery garden had turned into eyesore: the red ruffled roses wilted, the jasmine started withering, and the green grass lost its sheen. Life was a horrifying war zone, a nightmare. Soon, the invaders advanced towards the village; the lush green hills were soaked with the blood of innocents. Bombs blasting the village became an everyday occurrence. Badr had always clung to his mother when he heard bombs go off, trying to love her with every ounce he had.
> 
> Badr was playing football outside. His friends huddled around the ball and pursued it with fierce determination. As Badr dribbled the ball, a craft hovered above them. Everyone remained silent; the mere sight of the machine rattled fear into their bodies. The plane then vanished into distant clouds. Moments later, an intense shockwave sent the boys scampering home. Badr reached his home. The house's once strong concrete walls were now dull gray rubble. One thought rushed to Badr's mind: "Where is my mother?"
> 
> 
> His head began throbbing. The palms of his hand began perspiring heavily. He felt blood rushing to his head, distressing him further. He started walking hastily around the house, shedding tears as he walked through his ruined home. He probed through the rubble until his hands grew tired and started to bleed. He grew even more frantic and weary. As he dug through the debris, he glimpsed a figure. Thoughts started racing through his mind. The mayhem he felt turned into perseverance.
> 
> 
> Desperately, he unearthed the body, his mother's body. He tried pulling it out. It was too heavy. He tried excavating the rubble around her. A sharp rock scathed his hand. The pain it caused made him flinch. He tried her pulling out again. The heavy body moved slowly, sliding across wreckage. She was covered in ashen powder, with some parts of her white skin caked with blood. She lay motionless. She wasn’t breathing. Badr stared at her helplessly: he was infuriated. His blood started to boil. He felt as if he was cyclone of hatred that rips all that comes its way. He looked up to the sky and let out a blood-curdling scream. He vowed to avenge his mother's death, to bring more destruction, hate, and carnage to the world. Then, as the clouds gathered atop him, it began to rain. The droplets seemed to cool his untamable rage. An enlightened voice then echoes in his mind: "Remember that a tear is but a soul that has begun to melt and drip".
> 
> What do you all think?


Very good, though I've made a couple of changes in the early parts, one of which you'd better not use.
I did ask what happened to the father, didn't I?
Better to include his death like this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Also, can someone help me find a good title for the piece I wrote?


Emmmmm.
'The Darkening' , 
The Fading of the Flowers'
I'm not so hot on titles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Afternoon fellow tortoise soakers.
How are we all this fair day??


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Emmmmm.
> 'The Darkening' ,
> The Fading of the Flowers'
> I'm not so hot on titles.


Haha. Love the cheese remark...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Emmmmm.
> 'The Darkening' ,
> The Fading of the Flowers'
> I'm not so hot on titles.


"Melting Souls"

In the very last line I'll make it:
"God will never forgive such heinous sins. Remember, every tear inflicted is...."


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Interrupting a thrilling tale for a tip
> Eat maple syrup. Will keep you up for hours.


Hmmm. Let me check if we have any of that stuff....

Edit- we have pancake syrup that's %2 maple syrup.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Hmmm. Let me check if we have any of that stuff....
> 
> Edit- we have pancake syrup that's %2 maple syrup.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon fellow tortoise soakers.
> How are we all this fair day??


I'm good. Now I have to make the actual book. Off the the computer....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm good. Now I have to make the actual book. Off the the computer....


But without the cheese comment.
Good luck.


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> I am just rushing things aren't I. *blushes*


I am SO enjoying a glorious Spring here at home!!!!  My back yard is growing wildly, and I love it!!! My 3 months away from work has FLOWN by!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I am SO enjoying a glorious Spring here at home!!!!  My back yard is growing wildly, and I love it!!! My 3 months away from work has FLOWN by!!!


Glad life is good for you.
Still a few more days left.
I love Spring, too.
Marvelous time of year.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Moozillion said:


> I am SO enjoying a glorious Spring here at home!!!!  My back yard is growing wildly, and I love it!!! My 3 months away from work has FLOWN by!!!


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 128199
> 
> View attachment 128200


 WOW!!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> You like how I said that . My buddy down the street still has his drag car . It's a 96 5.0 super charged fox body . Puts out 600 HP . My best friend David has a 68 Camaro z28. Its got a LS 6 That has been super charged .Its 950ish HP at the tire . He has put over 100,000 $ Into that car . Very nice looking car fast as hell . But he has the money to spend on his car ,I didn't . He was the one I bought my 68 from . He had the motor and had the car setup . Him and his pops are camaro guys . His dad has a 69 z28 with a 454 big bock in it . Its fast as hell also .



OMG...Outside of a Corvette my dream car is a hot 68 Camaro. I am dying here.......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AbdullaAli said:


> Why am I Putin this meme in chat? ...


Boo.....


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 128199
> 
> View attachment 128200



Our daytime temps here are basically the same as yours (although not yet), but at least our nights cool off. I doubt I'd be able to sleep with temps like yours are at night.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> OMG...Outside of a Corvette my dream car is a hot 68 Camaro. I am dying here.......


I'll have him send me pictures of it . He is having it repainted right know so it's may not be the pretty white car it was . The funny part is I bought the 68 comaro for 7,000$ from my buddy John about six years ago . David had the 68 galaxy. I sold him the comaro for 8,000$ plus the galaxy . He built my motor ,transmission, and rear end . Was fast as hell . But he put so much cash into that camaro that it should actually Fly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Our daytime temps here are basically the same as yours (although not yet), but at least our nights cool off. I doubt I'd be able to sleep with temps like yours are at night.


G'day, Yvonne.
Hotter the better, in my book.
Lived too long in cold, wet England and in northern Poland for a while which was ridiculous in the winter.
I'm a reptile, love the heat.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Our daytime temps here are basically the same as yours (although not yet), but at least our nights cool off. I doubt I'd be able to sleep with temps like yours are at night.


In summer, the average maximum is 110 F, in some places it can get as high as 120 F.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Our daytime temps here are basically the same as yours (although not yet), but at least our nights cool off. I doubt I'd be able to sleep with temps like yours are at night.


No Air Conditioning? Must be sad! I can't stand being in a room without Air Conditioning. Basically, if the AC is off, I can't sleep at night. :/.


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> I hope so.  I'm very tired. MUST NOT SLEEP. MUST NOT SLEEP.


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> In summer, the average maximum is 110 F, in some places it can get as high as 120 F.



Because it's so dry here, we can use evaporative coolers. Water drips over aspen pads then a fan blows air over and through the pads, directing the air through ducts into the house. It works very well at cooling down the air inside the house. So the hot summers here don't really bother me, as long as I have a cool house to retreat into when I'm finished working outside. But I need it to cool down at night for sleeping. Can't stand to be sticky while trying to sleep.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Because it's so dry here, we can use evaporative coolers. Water drips over aspen pads then a fan blows air over and through the pads, directing the air through ducts into the house. It works very well at cooling down the air inside the house. So the hot summers here don't really bother me, as long as I have a cool house to retreat into when I'm finished working outside. But I need it to cool down at night for sleeping. Can't stand to be sticky while trying to sleep.


AC's use too much energy, but I think they're better at doing the job. Also, we get lots of humidity at night during the summer .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> Now this is a car....Fords, ha! I blow them off the road. Never been beat by a Ford, even the 2015 Mustangs.....


Whoa, you do have your own moderator!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> No Air Conditioning? Must be sad! I can't stand being in a room without Air Conditioning. Basically, if the AC is off, I can't sleep at night. :/.


Air Conditioning?
Very rare and expensive here.
I live here partly because it's hot, wouldn't want to cool it down.


----------



## Abdulla6169

maggie3fan said:


> Boo.....


Don't let your private mod. ban me. Please!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Contrary to what my sister believes, this moderator plays no favorites. Everyone is equally *guilty* under my law.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Whoa, you do have your own moderator!!!!!!


It would appear so.
The doubled up pictures have been removed, as requested.
Favouritism, I call it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Contrary to what my sister believes, this moderator plays no favorites. Everyone is equally guilty under my law.


We're just kidding Yvonne... It's Ok. We know you're very just.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Don't let your private mod. Ban me. Please!!!


Seconded.
Ban Abdulla.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> We're just kidding Yvonne... It's Ok. We know you're very just.


Creep!
Crawly, creepy creep!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Seconded.
> Ban Abdulla.


I thought we were twins... I always knew you wanted the forum for yourself. .


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Creep!
> Crawly, creepy creep!


I'm very Sad(imir) for Putin that joke on chat. 
I can't stop, can't I?


----------



## Momof4

Here's the 68 Z28 we owned a few years ago.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Really guys, I'm jealous... ... ...


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm very Sad(imir) for Putin that joke on chat.
> I can't stop, can't I?


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
DON'T stop!!! You're on a ROLL!!!


----------



## Moozillion

I'm Glad(imir) that you're into silliness with words!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Moozillion said:


> I'm Glad(imir) that you're into silliness with words!!!


You're Ki(rem)llin' me with kindness.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I can't write lots of puns, stop Russian me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I thought we were twins... I always knew you wanted the forum for yourself. .


Well, if we are twins, or one and the same, then I get banned as well.
Don't leave me alone. That way lies madness.
(or even more madness)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm very Sad(imir) for Putin that joke on chat.
> I can't stop, can't I?


Please do.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> I can't write lots of puns, stop Russian me!


 Why not? Come on there, we all know you are a *GREAT* writer!


----------



## Abdulla6169

I don't have lots of time... Can I Cry(llic) now?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> DON'T stop!!! You're on a ROLL!!!


Please, Bea, don't encourage him.
It'll all end in tears before bedtime.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> DON'T stop!!! You're on a ROLL!!!


And cheese should be on a roll.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I ate (Mos)cow in Russia... It was great...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm Glad(imir) that you're into silliness with words!!!


Oh, for goodness sake!
Not you as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> You're Ki(rem)llin' me with kindness.


That's just pathetic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I can't write lots of puns, stop Russian me!


I give in.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's just pathetic.


You know I'm better at this than you, so quite Stalin and just admit it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why not? Come on there, we all know you are a *GREAT* writer!


Hi, Gillian.
How's you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> You know I'm better at this than you, so quite Stalin and just admit it.


What do you call a gassy Russian?
Vladimir Tootin.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I give in.


How did the horse ski down the mountain? 
In a Trotsky.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> How did the horse ski down the mountain?
> In a Trotsky.


I'm starting to hate those little Russian dolls.
They're so full of themselves.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm starting to hate those little Russian dolls.
> They're so full of themselves.


Drink milk and the wall doesn't move. 
Drink vodka and the wall move by itself!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian.
> How's you?


 Hello! I *is* fine. How about you, wifey and *you're *tort? *Hop*-rather than hope- *your* all wells!!!

What do you think of my *ENGLISH.*


----------



## Momof4

I just walked 2mi with a bag to grab weeds I don't have!! @Yvonne G would be proud! I also grabbed some dried leaves to soak and put in with my redfoots.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Drink milk and the wall doesn't move.
> Drink vodka and the wall move by itself!


A Russian guy went into an optician in Boston for an eye check-up.
The optician showed the letters on the board; 'CZYWXNQSTACZ'
The optician said, "Can you read this?"
The Russian chap replied, " Read it? I even know the guy."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello! I *is* fine. How about you, wifey and *you're *tort? *Hop*-rather than hope- *your* all wells!!!
> 
> What do you think of my *ENGLISH.*


Funny.
I is good.
Tidgy be excellent.
Wifey just arisen, but good me think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I just walked 2mi with a bag to grab weeds I don't have!! @Yvonne G would be proud! I also grabbed some dried leaves to soak and put in with my redfoots.


Time well spent, I feel.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A Russian guy went into an optician in Boston for an eye check-up.
> The optician showed the letters on the board; 'CZYWXNQSTACZ'
> The optician said, "Can you read this?"
> The Russian chap replied, " Read it? I even know the guy."


LOL. I think we've had enough Russian jokes... So, if your name end with in, time to get out!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> LOL. I think we've had enough Russian jokes... So, if your name end with in, time to get out!


Should mention I love Russia and the Russian people in general.
Been there several times and it's great.
They tell these jokes themselves.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Should mention I love Russia and the Russian people in general.
> Been there several times and it's great.
> They tell these jokes themselves.


I have a few friends that went their. Seems so great. I feel sorry for their economy though. Their rubles are worth rubble now...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Should mention I love Russia and the Russian people in general.
> Been there several times and it's great.
> They tell these jokes themselves.


I love jokes about Arabs...
Here's a good one I wrote:
I was traveling throughout Europe, and one woman asked me:
"What's the hardest part when you're an Arab?"
I whisper into her ear: 
"Hiding the bomb."
LOL!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

One of my brothers-in-law is descended from Russian Jews who emigrated to the U.S. (He is Jewish, also). Although my sister did not convert to Judaism, she agreed to raise their children Jewish. The older girl studied Russian in University because of her heritage. Later, their family went on a vacation to Russia, and my niece served as interpreter, when necessary! 
They had a great time and especially enjoyed St. Petersburg. 
My sister said that the people there SEEM unfriendly at first, because everyone just looks down or straight ahead as they walk, and no one makes eye contact. But the minute you stop someone to ask a question or for directions, they are actually very kind and friendly.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Hmmm. Let me check if we have any of that stuff....
> 
> Edit- we have pancake syrup that's %2 maple syrup.


Just have more


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> One of my brothers-in-law is descended from Russian Jews who emigrated to the U.S. (He is Jewish, also). Although my sister did not convert to Judaism, she agreed to raise their children Jewish. The older girl studied Russian in University because of her heritage. Later, their family went on a vacation to Russia, and my niece served as interpreter, when necessary!
> They had a great time and especially enjoyed St. Petersburg.
> My sister said that the people there SEEM unfriendly at first, because everyone just looks down or straight ahead as they walk, and no one makes eye contact. But the minute you stop someone to ask a question or for directions, they are actually very kind and friendly.


All very true.
And St. Petersburg is wonderful.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Moozillion said:


> One of my brothers-in-law is descended from Russian Jews who emigrated to the U.S. (He is Jewish, also). Although my sister did not convert to Judaism, she agreed to raise their children Jewish. The older girl studied Russian in University because of her heritage. Later, their family went on a vacation to Russia, and my niece served as interpreter, when necessary!
> They had a great time and especially enjoyed St. Petersburg.
> My sister said that the people there SEEM unfriendly at first, because everyone just looks down or straight ahead as they walk, and no one makes eye contact. But the minute you stop someone to ask a question or for directions, they are actually very kind and friendly.


Moscow is amazing:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I love jokes about Arabs...
> Here's a good one I wrote:
> I was traveling throughout Europe, and one woman asked me:
> "What's the hardest part when you're an Arab?"
> I whisper into her ear:
> "Hiding the bomb."
> LOL!!!!


I've been here ten years and am beginning to look like an Arab myself, which is fine.
Some of the shopkeepers on the tourist route call me 'Ali Baba', in a friendly way, which I take as a compliment.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> I have a few friends that went their. Seems so great. I feel sorry for their economy though. Their rubles are worth rubble now...


 Good evening. It is true that the Russian economy is very weak, however the economy here in Jordan isn't much better I can assure you. The unemployed, the Syrian refugees ( who are now about 1.5 million!!!), and now that Summer's started......*WATER* is our biggest *ISSUE*. (By mere chance they're talking about it *NOW* on TV).


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I love jokes about Arabs...
> Here's a good one I wrote:
> I was traveling throughout Europe, and one woman asked me:
> "What's the hardest part when you're an Arab?"
> I whisper into her ear:
> "Hiding the bomb."
> LOL!!!!


So awesome but kind of terrible. No appropriate picture available.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Just have more


Yeah, 50 times as much.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Moscow is amazing:
> View attachment 128209


 Beautiful!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Moscow is amazing:
> View attachment 128209


Never seen it quite like that!
But it is one of the most beautiful cities I've ever had the privilege of visiting.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, 50 times as much.





Kidding. Abdulla, a little works great.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Moscow is amazing:
> View attachment 128209


Real, not photoshopped?? That's amazing!!! I love some of Moscow's architecture.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello! I *is* fine. How about you, wifey and *you're *tort? *Hop*-rather than hope- *your* all wells!!!
> 
> What do you think of my *ENGLISH.*


Award worthy.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> So awesome but kind of terrible. No appropriate picture available.


When not sure what Arab meme to post, use this one:

.
.
.
.
Is it:
     
Or 
Hahahahhaa? 
Not sure.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Real, not photoshopped?? That's amazing!!! I love some of Moscow's architecture.


I found it on google. .


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Award worthy.


 Thanks you!!!


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> When not sure what Arab meme to post, use this one:
> View attachment 128212
> .
> Bwahahahaha!


 NO COMMENTS!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

I swear this is so damn true. LMAO. 
.
.
.
As I visited foreign countries, I told a man that I was Arab,
He asks: "how did you get here?"
I told him:
By camel, doh!


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 128213
> 
> I swear this is so damn true. LMAO.
> .
> .
> .
> As I visited foreign countries, I told a man that I was Arab,
> He asks: "how did you get here?"
> I told him:
> By camel, doh!


 I believe that: unfortunately people from the West in general, think that all Arabs look like that-too bad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 128213
> 
> I swear this is so damn true. LMAO.
> .
> .
> .
> As I visited foreign countries, I told a man that I was Arab,
> He asks: "how did you get here?"
> I told him:
> By camel, doh!


Neither of those images is close to how I picture you in my head.
And don't mention camels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I believe that: unfortunately people from the West in general, think that all Arabs look like that-too bad.


Actually, the second one looks a bit like me!
I think he looks quite sweet.
And I do know who it is and that he's probably not so sweet.


----------



## Moozillion

I'm loving it here on my back patio, right now; I wish y'all could join me. It's bright and sunny but the temperature is 78 F/25 C and there's a gentle, intermittent breeze. Our patio is shaded by a wooden pergola and a large willow oak. The neighbors' oak trees hang partly over our fence, and our cypress shades the neighbors behind us. In the past 5 min I've identified 5 different species of birds calling, including a woodpecker. A pair of house wrens has been scolding me for about 10 min- they must have a nest somewhere in the yard. Someone a few yards over is mowing his lawn. 
Everything is growing lushly, and i couldn't begin to count how many shades of green I see just in my yard. The lemon verbena has gotten huge and is sprouting up between the paving stones of the patio. The wild volunteer ferns are thick, and 2 feet tall already. The Swedish ivy is dark, glossy green; it has overflowed its pot and is making advances towards the beefsteak begonias, which are blooming. A green anole (small lizard) is eyeing me and has done the "push-ups" with his front legs that constitute a threat display. He's 4 whole inches (half of that is tail!) of confident, saucy reptile!!! I've reassured him that I do NOT want his women, and that he is not a protein source for me, but he ain't buying it! I'm glad he's no bigger!
I so love Louisiana.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm loving it here on my back patio, right now; I wish y'all could join me. It's bright and sunny but the temperature is 78 F/25 C and there's a gentle, intermittent breeze. Our patio is shaded by a wooden pergola and a large willow oak. The neighbors' oak trees hang partly over our fence, and our cypress shades the neighbors behind us. In the past 5 min I've identified 5 different species of birds calling, including a woodpecker. A pair of house wrens has been scolding me for about 10 min- they must have a nest somewhere in the yard. Someone a few yards over is mowing his lawn.
> Everything is growing lushly, and i couldn't begin to count how many shades of green I see just in my yard. The lemon verbena has gotten huge and is sprouting up between the paving stones of the patio. The wild volunteer ferns are thick, and 2 feet tall already. The Swedish ivy is dark, glossy green; it has overflowed its pot and is making advances towards the beefsteak begonias, which are blooming. A green anole (small lizard) is eyeing me and has done the "push-ups" with his front legs that constitute a threat display. He's 4 whole inches (half of that is tail!) of confident, saucy reptile!!! I've reassured him that I do NOT want his women, and that he is not a protein source for me, but he ain't buying it! I'm glad he's no bigger!
> I so love Louisiana.


How beautiful and beautifully written, Bea.
I can absolutely imagine the splendid scene you describe.
Wish I were there sharing a bottle of Chablis in that idyllic setting, one day, perhaps!


----------



## Moozillion

We love to have visitors!! You, wifey and Tidgy are welcome any time!
(...but no wine for Tidgy and Elsa!!!)


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> We love to have visitors!! You, wifey and Tidgy are welcome any time!
> (...but no wine for Tidgy and Elsa!!!)


 Why not?


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> I'm loving it here on my back patio, right now; I wish y'all could join me. It's bright and sunny but the temperature is 78 F/25 C and there's a gentle, intermittent breeze. Our patio is shaded by a wooden pergola and a large willow oak. The neighbors' oak trees hang partly over our fence, and our cypress shades the neighbors behind us. In the past 5 min I've identified 5 different species of birds calling, including a woodpecker. A pair of house wrens has been scolding me for about 10 min- they must have a nest somewhere in the yard. Someone a few yards over is mowing his lawn.
> Everything is growing lushly, and i couldn't begin to count how many shades of green I see just in my yard. The lemon verbena has gotten huge and is sprouting up between the paving stones of the patio. The wild volunteer ferns are thick, and 2 feet tall already. The Swedish ivy is dark, glossy green; it has overflowed its pot and is making advances towards the beefsteak begonias, which are blooming. A green anole (small lizard) is eyeing me and has done the "push-ups" with his front legs that constitute a threat display. He's 4 whole inches (half of that is tail!) of confident, saucy reptile!!! I've reassured him that I do NOT want his women, and that he is not a protein source for me, but he ain't buying it! I'm glad he's no bigger!
> I so love Louisiana.



Sounds peaceful!! I'll bring the mimosas and join you


----------



## Abdulla6169

@Yellow Turtle01 which one is it?


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Sounds peaceful!! I'll bring the mimosas and join you


Oooh! Sounds lovely! Come on down!!  ...and Adam will be bringing Chablis!


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Oooh! Sounds lovely! Come on down!!  ...and Adam will be bringing Chablis!



I wonder what kind of cheese he will bring that pairs well with a Chablis?


----------



## Moozillion

How right you are!!!
A quick Interwebs search indicates that Chablis of varying ages pair well with goat cheese, and aged gouda or a soumaintrain (I have no idea what that last one is! ) Chablis also apparently goes very well with a wide variety of shellfish, which would be MY choice! We've got lovely oysters and shrimp right now! 
...and your mimosas will go well with seafood, duck and lamb! I am READY!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> We love to have visitors!! You, wifey and Tidgy are welcome any time!
> (...but no wine for Tidgy and Elsa!!!)


One day........
But not sure poor Tidgy could come.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Sounds peaceful!! I'll bring the mimosas and join you


Yum, mimosas (and Lots of cheese).


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> When not sure what Arab meme to post, use this one:
> View attachment 128212
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Is it:
> 
> Or
> Hahahahhaa?
> Not sure.


It's 
(all of the above)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I found it on google. .


Well, credibility might be slightly toned down


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, credibility might be slightly toned down


I sound credible? Since when!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I wonder what kind of cheese he will bring that pairs well with a Chablis?


Affidelice or Cashel Blue.
A slightly milder Stilton, perhaps?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> How right you are!!!
> A quick Interwebs search indicates that Chablis of varying ages pair well with goat cheese, and aged gouda or a soumaintrain (I have no idea what that last one is! ) Chablis also apparently goes very well with a wide variety of shellfish, which would be MY choice! We've got lovely oysters and shrimp right now!
> ...and your mimosas will go well with seafood, duck and lamb! I am READY!!!


Soumaintrain is a rich and very creamy French cheese, but I prefer it with a burgundy, which is the region it comes from.
Goat cheese, yes, never tried it with gouda which I usually eat with a fruity red.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I sound credible? Since when!


Yes, I was surprised by this remark also.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I was surprised by this remark also.


Yesterday I suggested that eating oysters would be cannibalism and that you had turned into an oyster. The more I think about, the more I doubt that I seem sane.


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> Yesterday I suggested that eating oysters would be cannibalism and that you had turned into an oyster. The more I think about, the more I doubt that I seem sane.


Trivia Factoid #201: In New Orleans, many of the locals pronounce the word "oyster" as "ersta."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Yesterday I suggested that eating oysters would be cannibalism and that you had turned into an oyster. The more I think about, the more I doubt that I seem sane.


See the shellfish stuff under 'jokes'.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> See the shellfish stuff under 'jokes'.


Saw those! Cute! '


----------



## Jacqui

*stops in for a quick look around*


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> *stops in for a quick look around*


Hey Jacqui! 
How are you?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I sound credible? Since when!


...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> ...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Whoa, you do have your own moderator!!!!!!


Doesn't everyone????


----------



## mike taylor

This is my Son's girlfriend's mom's yellow foot . Awesome tort for sure .
She is huge ! About 16 inches .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Here's the 68 Z28 we owned a few years ago.
> View attachment 128203
> View attachment 128201
> View attachment 128201



Beautiful, I realize it's not a family car, but how could you let it go? You are tougher than I....Oh Man!

What's under the motorcycle cover??


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> I just walked 2mi with a bag to grab weeds I don't have!! @Yvonne G would be proud! I also grabbed some dried leaves to soak and put in with my redfoots.



No, it's me that's proud, I do that everyday for the tortoises and Bob eats as much as a horse....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> *stops in for a quick look around*


All they talk about is cheese, I'm gonna go somewhere and talk tortoises or CARS.....adios


----------



## mike taylor

Here you go Maggie . This is my friends Camaro . Like I said it's getting repainted and overhauled . The last time I seen it was pretty white . Now its ugly . But after it's finished I'll post drag strip pictures .


----------



## AZtortMom

Hola everyone


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> Beautiful, I realize it's not a family car, but how could you let it go? You are tougher than I....Oh Man!
> 
> What's under the motorcycle cover??



It was hard, but honestly we go thru cars like water. After that he bought me a 57 Ford wagon which we are restoring but not original. 

Not sure which bike is under there, we go thru those like water too, except he's done with street bikes.


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> Means most likely he will be killed.


But if he is not caught he's in danger of illness, vehicles, bad kids and starvation.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hola everyone


Ola!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> But if he is not caught he's in danger of illness, vehicles, bad kids and starvation.


Hi, Heather.
Good day?


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> But if he is not caught he's in danger of illness, vehicles, bad kids and starvation.



If I were the cat I would rather take my chances, then a for sure death, but that is just me.


----------



## Jacqui

I had a nice time this evening with my son and seeing the inside of the house he just bought yesterday.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Jacqui!
> How are you?





AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Jacqui!
> How are you?



Hi! I had a wonderful day.  I have activated my bad tooth, so it hurts like the dickens, otherwise am great. Are you feeling all better?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> All they talk about is cheese, I'm gonna go somewhere and talk tortoises or CARS.....adios



Well get them back to talking about those things.


----------



## Heather H

Jacqui said:


> If I were the cat I would rather take my chances, then a for sure death, but that is just me.


Are the shelters there all like that? Most of ours are no kill. Unless the animals can't be saved. That's sad


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Heather.
> Good day?


Hi Adam.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey,Newt shut it !


----------



## mike taylor

At my sons base ball game .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> At my sons base ball game .


Hope he had a good game.


----------



## Heather H

I need a beer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> I need a beer.


Have one for me.
I'm all out.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have one for me.
> I'm all out.


Me too.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> At my sons base ball game .



How are they doing?


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> I need a beer.



Isn't that what you grill chicken on top of?


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> How are they doing?


9/3 we are down 6


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm having a beer.


----------



## mike taylor

I wish I was home so I could have a beer !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather and I want one please, Ken.


----------



## mike taylor

Did I tell you guys ! I found three more red foot eggs .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Will you incubate them or leave them out?


----------



## mike taylor

They are in the cooker now .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Did I tell you guys ! I found three more red foot eggs .



That is a great way to start May.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> 9/3 we are down 6


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah it is . The others haven't hatched . They have been in there for awhile . They are probably no good.


----------



## Jacqui

You guys can have your beers, I will have an ice tea.


----------



## Jacqui

It might not be a full moon, but it is a pretty moon tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yeah it is . The others haven't hatched . They have been in there for awhile . They are probably no good.



Never can tell. Always good to try.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Yeah it is . The others haven't hatched . They have been in there for awhile . They are probably no good.


Well, best wishes for these three.
Good luck


----------



## Jacqui

Was pleased this morning to see four of my box turtles were up and about. Seems to take mine forever to come out of hibernation.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm having a beer.



You deserve it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> You deserve it


So do I!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So do I!



Of course you do, sorry!! Maybe even two.


----------



## Momof4

Is there truely a spineless optunia? Or is just not as prickly. I can't fine any.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So do I!



I never did get my beer from from last night, but I did have two margaritas with a mexican dinner.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> 9/3 we are down 6



What's the score now? What's positions does your boy play?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I never did get my beer from from last night, but I did have two margaritas with a mexican dinner.


Well, it's better than nothing, nice.
As for cowardly, i mean spineless Opuntia, I've heard of them, but never seen any.
But in Morocco, that's no surprise.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've seen them. They do exist. They tend , though, to be more of an ornamental type grown in pots in my neck of the woods. The more common ones in the market have fewer, finer,smaller thorns.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've seen them. They do exist. They tend , though, to be more of an ornamental type grown in pots in my neck of the woods. The more common ones in the market have fewer, finer,smaller thorns.



Thanks, I'll keep looking. I see optunia on my hikes but my reds don't eat them so I never really payed attention to them.


----------



## Momof4

I guess all the cool kids with the pumped up kicks are out having fun tonight i'm going to finish watching my Padre game.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> What's the score now? What's positions does your boy play?


Third base and he lost .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Third base and he lost .



Bummer! Was it a good though?


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah it was a good game .


----------



## Heather H

Do you ever wish that you had someone to wash your back in the shower?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Heather H said:


> Do you ever wish that you had someone to wash your back in the shower?


My answer would be no.


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening everyone! ! !


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning Steven!


----------



## Abdulla6169

@Tidgy's Dad
Hello! How are you today?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Heather H said:


> Do you ever wish that you had someone to wash your back in the shower?


Hey Heather! How are ya?


----------



## Heather H

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Heather! How are ya?


I'm good ty. How are you? It's 1:22 am and I'm finally done for the day.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Heather H said:


> I'm good ty. How are you? It's 1:22 am and I'm finally done for the day.


I'm OK.  Thanks for asking!!!


----------



## Heather H

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm OK.  Thanks for asking!!!


Your welcome.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Time to study...  (mostly )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Do you ever wish that you had someone to wash your back in the shower?


I'll do it for you!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Good evening everyone! ! !


Good morning, Steven.
What's it like in China?.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> Hello! How are you today?


No, it's not working.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it's not working.


Good morning. Nothing like waking up to a nasty leg cramp.


----------



## mike taylor

Haha


----------



## bouaboua

I


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Steven.
> What's it like in China?.


I went to Taiwan to visit my sister and her family for the May Day weekend. head back to China on Monday, early morning.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Haha


 Dude, this is just not my morning. First was waking up an hour early with that leg cramp and now I've just ruined a my shower by having to poop as soon as I go out, lol. Hopefully the rest of my day goes better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Good morning. Nothing like waking up to a nasty leg cramp.


Waking up to two nasty leg cramps?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Dude, this is just not my morning. First was waking up an hour early with that leg cramp and now I've just ruined a my shower by having to poop as soon as I go out, lol. Hopefully the rest of my day goes better.


Hope you made it to the loo in time.


----------



## Abdulla6169

@Tidgy's Dad 
@Tidgy's Dad 
@Tidgy's Dad



Is it working now?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> @Tidgy's Dad
> @Tidgy's Dad
> 
> 
> 
> Is it working now?


Nope.
I have PM'd Wellington as instructed and, apparently, Josh has to sort it.
People are going to think I'm ignoring them.
I've found 3 on other threads, but how many have I missed?


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Is there truely a spineless optunia? Or is just not as prickly. I can't fine any.


I have some of both the spineless opuntia and the regular. While the spineless don't have the BIG spines, they still have some of those tiny little hair-like things that stick into you and you can hardly see them to pull them out. Annoying. Not much difference in the long run, for me, anyway.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Third base and he lost .



Did he have fun any how?


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> Do you ever wish that you had someone to wash your back in the shower?



I think that might be something you do not miss, until you have the pleasure of it.


----------



## mike taylor

That's what a sponge on a stick is for . haha


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Good morning. Nothing like waking up to a nasty leg cramp.



That is horrible. I had a small one this morning and that was bad enough.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! We are having light off and on showers this morning.


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> Dude, this is just not my morning. First was waking up an hour early with that leg cramp and now I've just ruined a my shower by having to poop as soon as I go out, lol. Hopefully the rest of my day goes better.


 TMI!!!! TMI!!!


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> Do you ever wish that you had someone to wash your back in the shower?



As long as you don't drop the soap


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Dude, this is just not my morning. First was waking up an hour early with that leg cramp and now I've just ruined a my shower by having to poop as soon as I go out, lol. Hopefully the rest of my day goes better.




I hate when that happens!! You feel all fresh than bam, time to go! Then you feel like you should rinse back off!


----------



## Moozillion

Tortoise Trivia Bit # 97: In 455 BC Aeschylus, the great Athenian author of tragedies, was "killed by a tortoise dropped by an eagle, mistaking his bald head for a rock suitable for shattering the shell of the reptile."
No mention is made of what happened to the tortoise...

Hey! Aeschylus would be a great name for a Greek tortoise!


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> I hate when that happens!! You feel all fresh than bam, time to go! Then you feel like you should rinse back off!



Had I not been in a hurry to get out the door for work I would have. Since it's Saturday I slept in as much as possible, then was in a rush to leave.


----------



## Moozillion

HOORAY!!! The Duchess of Cambridge had a little girl!!!
My Elsa has no middle name, so I may give her the new princess's name for a middle name!  

I know, I know...it's quite ridiculous, but I'm an Anglophile...


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Dude, this is just not my morning. First was waking up an hour early with that leg cramp and now I've just ruined a my shower by having to poop as soon as I go out, lol. Hopefully the rest of my day goes better.



TMI


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! We are having light off and on showers this morning.


Good morning!
Sunny and very hot today.
Lovely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I hate when that happens!! You feel all fresh than bam, time to go! Then you feel like you should rinse back off!


Tidgy's just the same.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi, everyone! Happy Week-end!!!

I'm going to host a visitor from San Diego this week-end. My tortoise partner, Will, was able to pick us up a male redfooted tortoise and he's bringing it to me this a.m. We will also be working on getting the new greenhouse ready for winter. He wanted to caulk all the seams and I'm going to ask him if he can figure out a way for me to manually open and close the roof vents without having to climb a ladder to do it.

So I probably won't be on the Forum much this week-end. Be good and enjoy your time off from work!


----------



## Moozillion

A dear friend had a birthday yesterday, so I'm off to treat her to a celebratory lunch today.
See y'all later!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, everyone! Happy Week-end!!!
> 
> I'm going to host a visitor from San Diego this week-end. My tortoise partner, Will, was able to pick us up a male redfooted tortoise and he's bringing it to me this a.m. We will also be working on getting the new greenhouse ready for winter. He wanted to caulk all the seams and I'm going to ask him if he can figure out a way for me to manually open and close the roof vents without having to climb a ladder to do it.
> 
> So I probably won't be on the Forum much this week-end. Be good and enjoy your time off from work!



That is so nice of @Will!! You two have fun and be productive!! 
Take some pics for us!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> HOORAY!!! The Duchess of Cambridge had a little girl!!!
> My Elsa has no middle name, so I may give her the new princess's name for a middle name!
> 
> I know, I know...it's quite ridiculous, but I'm an Anglophile...


Hurrah for Anglophiles!
Though a few centuries ago I had relatives killed fighting the King's men.
Perhaps they'll call her Princess Elsa.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, everyone! Happy Week-end!!!
> 
> I'm going to host a visitor from San Diego this week-end. My tortoise partner, Will, was able to pick us up a male redfooted tortoise and he's bringing it to me this a.m. We will also be working on getting the new greenhouse ready for winter. He wanted to caulk all the seams and I'm going to ask him if he can figure out a way for me to manually open and close the roof vents without having to climb a ladder to do it.
> 
> So I probably won't be on the Forum much this week-end. Be good and enjoy your time off from work!


Enjoy your time.
We'll be good, except for Bea, who's naughty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> A dear friend had a birthday yesterday, so I'm off to treat her to a celebratory lunch today.
> See y'all later!


Hope you have a yummy lunch with lots of cheese.


----------



## Jacqui

Well my weekend visitor just cancelled. He was suppose to come home after delivering his load, so he could pick up his chemo and on Monday pick up his new glasses. Because of delays on the first part of his trip, he would be 90 minutes arriving after they close. So he has to sit there (unpaid) until Monday.  This was after he spent four days earlier in the week in a repair shop.  Just is not our week.


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> A dear friend had a birthday yesterday, so I'm off to treat her to a celebratory lunch today.
> See y'all later!



Great a friends out day. What are you going to have for lunch?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Hi! I had a wonderful day.  I have activated my bad tooth, so it hurts like the dickens, otherwise am great. Are you feeling all better?


 Hi, and wishes to get well  soon..


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, and wishes to get well  soon..



It is one of two bottom teeth I use for chewing. It has a nice wiggle to it, so if I eat good food (such as chewy, or crunchy) it gets irritated. Give it a couple of days of non yummy food and I will be fine.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, and wishes to get well  soon..



What are your weekend plans?


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> I wish I was home so I could have a beer !


 Hello! Take care the *'English* *grammar* *detective'* is back. . It's: 'I wish I *were* at home.'

Only joking, so please don't misunderstand me, OK?


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello! Take care the *'English* *grammar* *detective'* is back. . It's: 'I wish I *were* at home.'
> 
> Only joking, so please don't misunderstand me, OK?



I must drive you up the wall with all of my wrong use of the language.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I must drive you up the wall with all of my misuses.


I've stopped caring about my *grammer* (and spelling)! My mistakes must drive the grammar nazis crazy!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> What are your weekend plans?


 Hi Jacqui. Good question....seeing to the fact I'm unemployed, I'm sorry to say that all days are the same. Moreover there's *NOTHING* to do here. OK, the weather is much better and temperature reached 27 degrees Celcius in Amman today, so I went out for a *LONG* walk in the striking sun which I *LOVE*, but that's about all. I returned home after about three hours, and fed my tort, gave it a soak, after which it fell asleep.

Take care, and hope to hear you are better , soon. Keep us updated, please.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Jacqui. Good question....seeing to the fact I'm unemployed, I'm sorry to say that all days are the same. Moreover there's *NOTHING* to do here. OK, the weather is much better and temperature reached 27 degrees Celcius in Amman today, so I went out for a *LONG* walk in the striking sun which I *LOVE*, but that's about all. I returned home after about three hours, and fed my tort, gave it a soak, after which it fell asleep.
> 
> Take care, and hope to hear you are better , soon. Keep us updated, please.


Glad your enjoying yourself...


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Well my weekend visitor just cancelled. He was suppose to come home after delivering his load, so he could pick up his chemo and on Monday pick up his new glasses. Because of delays on the first part of his trip, he would be 90 minutes arriving after they close. So he has to sit there (unpaid) until Monday.  This was after he spent four days earlier in the week in a repair shop.  Just is not our week.



That really sucks Jacqui!!


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> I've stopped caring about my *grammer* (and spelling)! My mistakes must drive the grammar nazis crazy!


 *JA!!!* IN *GERMAN*! Take care, because they are driving the grammar *NAZIS* nuts.


----------



## Momof4

Found a cute Kid hitching a ride while dropping of soil in the backyard!


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Glad your enjoying yourself...


 Thanks Abdulla, appreciate it.  I'm getting bored to death here. But at least during Summer one can go out for a walk, unlike Winter when it's freezing cold, and I for one get 'imprisoned' at home-what a pain! 

What are you up to and how are your studies? Hope all is well.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 128292
> View attachment 128293
> View attachment 128294
> View attachment 128295


Nice, Nick, nice.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I must drive you up the wall with all of my wrong use of the language.


 Oh, no. I hope you didn't take that seriously.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello everyone.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Hello everyone.


 Hello! Nice to hear from you and hope you're fine.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> *JA!!!* IN *GERMAN*! Take care, because they are driving the grammar *NAZIS* nuts.


I did nazi that coming!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Here you go Maggie . This is my friends Camaro . Like I said it's getting repainted and overhauled . The last time I seen it was pretty white . Now its ugly . But after it's finished I'll post drag strip pictures .
> 
> View attachment 128241
> View attachment 128242
> View attachment 128243


Oh crap! Look at that engine!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I did nazi that coming!


This made me LOL: (I know, I'm very silly)...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> It was hard, but honestly we go thru cars like water. After that he bought me a 57 Ford wagon which we are restoring but not original.
> 
> Not sure which bike is under there, we go thru those like water too, except he's done with street bikes.


I've only had one other car, (that was actually in my name). I delivered Ford cars and trucks before I became a truck driver...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Is there truely a spineless optunia? Or is just not as prickly. I can't fine any.


Ask @Yvonne G to send you a piece of hers. I got some and grow them in a pot, Bob and the other torts love them. Sometimes they have tiny pricklies, but rub a newspaper on them, gone...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Heather H said:


> Do you ever wish that you had someone to wash your back in the shower?


 NO!!


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> That's what a sponge on a stick is for . haha


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> That really sucks Jacqui!!



Been there, done that....The worst part of being paid by the mile....(for me)


----------



## jaizei

Heather H said:


> Do you ever wish that you had someone to wash your back in the shower?



http://amzn.com/B000I20Q72


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> I got some and grow them in a pot, Bob and the other torts love them.


I knew somewhere recently I'd seen some growing …just wasn't 100% sure where.


----------



## Killerrookie

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello! Nice to hear from you and hope you're fine.


Nice to see you again, just got to a birthday party and we are having Jumbo Crawfish for dinner


----------



## Killerrookie




----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> Nice to see you again, just got to a birthday party and we are having Jumbo Crawfish for dinner


Cool. That's a lot of food!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Cool. That's a lot of food!!!


Yummy! Those are SO tasty


----------



## Killerrookie

I can't wait to eat!!! I'm just seasoning them right now and hopefully boil soon.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Nice to see you again, just got to a birthday party and we are having Jumbo Crawfish for dinner


 Enjoy it, have a nice time, and 'Happy Birthday' to the person concerned.


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> Nice to see you again, just got to a birthday party and we are having Jumbo Crawfish for dinner




Yummy!!! Sounds like a great party!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> I can't wait to eat!!! I'm just seasoning them right now and hopefully boil soon.


Have fun!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night!


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> Great a friends out day. What are you going to have for lunch?


We went to a restaurant called Toad Hollow. Besides being a really good restaurant, they serve lots of organic dishes! My friend is a vegetarian, so she got the house-made black bean burger with cilantro and corn salsa; I got an organic turkey and avocado sandwich on a really nice toasted oat bread. We split an order of vanilla bean, organic yogurt panna cotta with house-made granola and honey drizzle for dessert!


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 128326
> 
> 
> View attachment 128327
> 
> View attachment 128328


Wanna trade places? I'm working.


----------



## Moozillion

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 128292
> View attachment 128293
> View attachment 128294
> View attachment 128295


Wonderful photos, Nick!


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 128326
> 
> 
> View attachment 128327
> 
> View attachment 128328


I find the big ones are often difficult to peel because their shells are thicker and harder. I prefer the medium to small size crawfish, me!


----------



## Jacqui

I am roasting. The sun came out and now it is 82. Too hot to do anything other then melt.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> That really sucks Jacqui!!



It does.  He is only 4 hours away and stuck there.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Found a cute Kid hitching a ride while dropping of soil in the backyard!
> 
> View attachment 128290



Did you put cutie to work?


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, no. I hope you didn't take that seriously.



Your fine.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 128326
> 
> 
> View attachment 128327
> 
> View attachment 128328



Boy that is a bunch!


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night!




Night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Your fine.


 It is: 'You are fine!'  Jacqui, are you another one looking for trouble?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Did you put cutie to work?



Not yet but when it cools down this evening we will plant seeds and add the dirt. They need to earn their keep around here


----------



## jaizei

Gillian Moore said:


> It is: 'You are fine!'  Jacqui, are you another one looking for trouble?



U R fine?


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Killerrookie

Moozillion said:


> I find the big ones are often difficult to peel because their shells are thicker and harder. I prefer the medium to small size crawfish, me!


I pinch there tail and twist it. Then suck the body juice out and pull the tail meat out to eat


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> Wanna trade places? I'm working.


Working on a Saturday!!! Man come over to Port Lavaca and have some crawfish and shrimp!!


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Working on a Saturday!!! Man come over to Port Lavaca and have some crawfish and shrimp!!


Haha I would but I'm stuck here another few hours watching a crew of gypsies try and lay asphalt. These dudes are terrible and will never be hired again! Complete morons


----------



## Killerrookie

We are barely putting the crawfish in the pots. 




Fresh shrimp, potatoes, corn, and sausage out of the pot yummy!!!


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> We are barely putting the crawfish in the pots.
> View attachment 128352
> 
> View attachment 128353
> 
> Fresh shrimp, potatoes, corn, and sausage out of the pot yummy!!!


Awe man. Eat some for me


----------



## Killerrookie

I wonder if you could feed a raw piece of crawfish meet to the Red Foot


----------



## juli11

Good evening guys. Eating and drinking one of Germany's best beer


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> We are barely putting the crawfish in the pots.
> View attachment 128352
> 
> View attachment 128353
> 
> Fresh shrimp, potatoes, corn, and sausage out of the pot yummy!!!


Looks lovely, Austin.
Please send to Morocco asap.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> View attachment 128355
> 
> 
> Good evening guys. Eating and drinking one of Germany's best beer


Have one for me.
That's a good beer!


----------



## juli11

You know it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> You know it?


Yeah, German beer is great.
Had this at the Oktoberfest and elsewhere in Munich, I think.


----------



## juli11

German beer is the best  yes it's from Munich and calls augustiner. All little bit more expensive than normal beer but it pay off


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, German beer is great.
> Had this at the Oktoberfest and elsewhere in Munich, I think.





juli11 said:


> German beer is the best  yes it's from Munich and calls augustiner. All little bit more expensive than normal beer but it pay off


 Agreed. The Germans make the best beer and the polish make the best vodka


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> German beer is the best  yes it's from Munich and calls augustiner. All little bit more expensive than normal beer but it pay off


German beer is indeed excellent; but the best British bitter also takes some beating.


----------



## juli11

tortdad said:


> Agreed. The Germans make the best beer and the polish make the best vodka



Don't know actually I don't drink vodka. I always see the TV show "moonshiners" that's a liquid I wanna taste one time. Beautiful whiskey makes by heart!


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> German beer is indeed excellent; but the best British bitter also takes some beating.


 I like blonde bomb shell. I forget which UK company makes it but it's fantastic 

I'm sort of a beer snob, lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Agreed. The Germans make the best beer and the polish make the best vodka


As I say British dark bitter is unbeatable, but I agree about the vodka.
I lived in Poland for a bit and one winter it got so cold, down to -40 C including wind chill, we drank so much vodka!
Wonderful.


----------



## juli11

tortdad said:


> I like blonde bomb shell. I forget which UK company makes it but it's fantastic
> 
> I'm sort of a beer snob, lol



Haha okay. I only drink German beer: Pils, Weizen, Alt etc the only beer I only accept is strong beer "elephant" from Denmark and "thyskie" from Poland


----------



## tortdad

juli11 said:


> Don't know actually I don't drink vodka. I always see the TV show "moonshiners" that's a liquid I wanna taste one time. Beautiful whiskey makes by heart!



I have an uncle who is a preacher and his moonshine is some mean stuff


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> Don't know actually I don't drink vodka. I always see the TV show "moonshiners" that's a liquid I wanna taste one time. Beautiful whiskey makes by heart!


Old single malts.
Beautiful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> Haha okay. I only drink German beer: Pils, Weizen, Alt etc the only beer I only accept is strong beer "elephant" from Denmark and "thyskie" from Poland


Love Elephant!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I like blonde bomb shell. I forget which UK company makes it but it's fantastic
> 
> I'm sort of a beer snob, lol


Never had it, I think it's American.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As I say British dark bitter is unbeatable, but I agree about the vodka.
> I lived in Poland for a bit and one winter it got so cold, down to -40 C including wind chill, we drank so much vodka!
> Wonderful.



Jak się masz......Nie mówię po polsku


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I have an uncle who is a preacher and his moonshine is some mean stuff


Ymmm!
The number of times I nearly went blind!


----------



## juli11

tortdad said:


> I have an uncle who is a preacher and his moonshine is some mean stuff



Oh man really? I wanna burn my own to but I don't have the equipment. At the moment I afford for some on eBay.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Never had it, I think it's American.


 No it's a British beer. I'll grab some next time I hit my favorite liquor store and find the maker


----------



## juli11

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love Elephant!



Yes and it's cheap here 0,89 cent for 0,5 l !


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Never had it, I think it's American.


Hers one I've had before but it's not as good as the one I'm thinking of. I think it was made by a company called old cannon brewery


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Jak się masz......Nie mówię po polsku


My Polish is poor, but 'how are you ? Don't you speak Polish?'
Is that right?

Zaskakujesz mnie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Hers one I've had before but it's not as good as the one I'm thinking of. I think it was made by a company called old cannon brewery
> 
> View attachment 128361


Never had this, but Newcastle Brown Ale is one of the greats.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My Polish is poor, but 'how are you ? Don't you speak Polish?'
> Is that right?
> 
> Zaskakujesz mnie.



Haha mine is even worse than yours. 

Nie zawracaj mi głowy, nie widzisz, że jestem.


----------



## Killerrookie

Ugggghhh ate a 2 foot plate of crawfish and shrimp with melted butter and I'm stuffed!!


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Ugggghhh ate a 2 foot plate of crawfish and shrimp with melted butter and I'm stuffed!!


Don't rub it in. I'm still stuck on my job site


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Haha mine is even worse than yours.
> 
> Nie zawracaj mi głowy, nie widzisz, że jestem.


Don't know the last word.
But i will bother you no more.
Sorry.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't know the last word.
> But i will bother you no more.
> Sorry.


Hahaha. That's one of my favorite phrases. 

In the first one I told you I don't speak polish..... Written in polish Hahahaha I kill me sometimes.


----------



## tortdad

chcę trochę sera


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> Don't rub it in. I'm still stuck on my job site


I had two HUGE plate fills of it and some spicy sausage. Yummy


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't know the last word.
> But i will bother you no more.
> Sorry.


That's the one my father says to me all the time. He's the one who's thought me what little polish I know 

The Army thought him 7 languages. Polish was his first and Farsi was the last.


----------



## tortdad

And I killed chat


----------



## Momof4

Headed to Mikes BBQ. First time so I hope it's good!


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> It is: 'You are fine!'  Jacqui, are you another one looking for trouble?



Your right it is.  who me?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


>



Huh, never would have guessed that one.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> We are barely putting the crawfish in the pots.
> View attachment 128352
> 
> View attachment 128353
> 
> Fresh shrimp, potatoes, corn, and sausage out of the pot yummy!!!



The shrimp one does not sound bad.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> I wonder if you could feed a raw piece of crawfish meet to the Red Foot



Should be fine.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Don't rub it in. I'm still stuck on my job site



Yeah but think of the money.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Yeah but think of the money.


I'm a salary employee so anything past 4pm and all weekend work is free. I've been out here 13 hours and need at least one more. Plus an hours drive home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> chcę trochę sera


Ja tez.
Przepyszny!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> That's the one my father says to me all the time. He's the one who's thought me what little polish I know
> 
> The Army thought him 7 languages. Polish was his first and Farsi was the last.


But what is 'jestem' ?
Have you been to Poland?


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But what is 'jestem' ?
> Have you been to Poland?


It means 
I am or to be. 

Not sure if I used it correctly there or not. Never been but going to Warsaw is something I will do before I die


----------



## mike taylor

When to the lake to day . Only caught two damn fish . It's the crazy weather we've been having .


----------



## tortdad

8:40 and I finely get to start my one hour drive home. Need to stop for gas and grab some fast food. It'll be 10 before I get home. 

Okay, I'm done whining now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> 8:40 and I finely get to start my one hour drive home. Need to stop for gas and grab some fast food. It'll be 10 before I get home.
> 
> Okay, I'm done whining now.


Warsaw is beautiful, but go in the summer!
I was in the industrial cities up north, Gdansk and lived in Gdynia.
Not so nice, but wonderful people and I love the Baltic.
Have a good evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> It means
> I am or to be.
> 
> Not sure if I used it correctly there or not. Never been but going to Warsaw is something I will do before I die


Of course! silly me, forgot the most important verb!


----------



## Momof4

Good dinner at Mike's BBQ and their motto is...


@mike taylor


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I'm a salary employee so anything past 4pm and all weekend work is free. I've been out here 13 hours and need at least one more. Plus an hours drive home.



That sucks.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Good dinner at Mike's BBQ and their motto is...
> View attachment 128380
> 
> @mike taylor


Boobies !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Boobies !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The dogs.
We had lots of dogs in the country.
Farm dogs, guard dogs and various pedigrees that my mother would spend a fortune on and then discard when she got bored of them.
They all ended up being cared for by us kids until they were sold, given away, or in some cases, I suspect, put down.
i quite liked some of them, but it was never a good idea to get too close, for they'd soon be replaced.
Very sad.
@Moozillion 
Did you get that tag?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Sadly, my friend drowned in his bowl of muesli this morning.
A strong currant pulled him in.


----------



## Momof4

Boobies!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> I have an uncle who is a preacher and his moonshine is some mean stuff



I'd start drinking again, for some good moonshine.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> And I killed chat


again!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Boobies!!!


Bigger boobies


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> I have an uncle who is a preacher and his moonshine is some mean stuff


Somehow I can hear that statement made in a soft southern drawl.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

leigti said:


> Somehow I can hear that statement made in a soft southern drawl.


The honey-dripping kind.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning fellow weed-lovers, each and every one !


----------



## juli11

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning fellow weed-lovers, each and every one !


Morning feeding day today so lots of work..


----------



## Moozillion

Yes, Adam- I got that tag!

@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> Morning feeding day today so lots of work..


Yeah, but rewarding.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes, Adam- I got that tag!
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad


Oh, goody, goody gum-drops, I got yours, too.
Excellent.
How are you today?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, goody, goody gum-drops, I got yours, too.
> Excellent.
> How are you today?


Quite well, thanks. It's currently 7:30 AM here; I've been up for about 2 hours. I've fed the cats, brought in the newspaper and just finished an hour on the treadmill while watching another chapter in a video series on "Decisive Battles of the World." I hope to do a little work tidying up the back patio today.
Hubby is still sleeping soundly: he is a professional photographer and had a looooong day yesterday shooting a VERY large wedding with another photographer. He left the house early yesterday morning to drive to the job (about 45 min away) and didn't get home until after 11:30 PM! I don't really understand people who need to have huge, elaborate weddings and receptions etc, but they pay well! 

Since I think it's about 1:30 PM where you are, half your day is gone already!! What are you up to (that you'll admit to!) ?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Your right it is.  who me?


 Hi! Yes. *YOU* are looking for trouble with the English grammar *DETECTIVE*


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning fellow weed-lovers, each and every one !


 Good afternoon Adam, wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


>


 That's interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Quite well, thanks. It's currently 7:30 AM here; I've been up for about 2 hours. I've fed the cats, brought in the newspaper and just finished an hour on the treadmill while watching another chapter in a video series on "Decisive Battles of the World." I hope to do a little work tidying up the back patio today.
> Hubby is still sleeping soundly: he is a professional photographer and had a looooong day yesterday shooting a VERY large wedding with another photographer. He left the house early yesterday morning to drive to the job (about 45 min away) and didn't get home until after 11:30 PM! I don't really understand people who need to have huge, elaborate weddings and receptions etc, but they pay well!
> 
> Since I think it's about 1:30 PM where you are, half your day is gone already!! What are you up to (that you'll admit to!) ?


Have been studying bears with my friend Zachariah, who has joined the forum, but hasn't posted yet, just PM'd me, for though he looks after Tidgy for me when we're away, he doesn't have his own tortoise..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, wifey and Tidgy.


Afternoon, Gillian and tortoise.
Does he have a name?
Sorry, but I can't remember if you said.
Bet you're hot today, it certainly is here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The Cheese Chronicles 
By Liz Thorpe


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The Cheese Chronicles
> By Liz Thorpe


Explanation; this book came to my attention and I thought of the tortoise forum for some odd reason …


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! We have a few dark clouds hanging around, but today should even be worse then yesterday as far as the heat goes (upper 80s).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're to have mid-70's here. Not a cloud in the sky…


----------



## Jacqui

... rain drops are fallin' on my car roof...


----------



## tortdad

We're supposed to get rain next week but it's upper 80s with no clouds all weekend.


----------



## Jacqui

Weekend off Ken?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> We're supposed to get rain next week but it's upper 80s with no clouds all weekend.



We are suppose to get a lot of rainy days next week, too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Weekend off Ken?


I'm off work Friday 7:30am-11:00pm Sunday. 
Friday is something of a non day though because I fall asleep by noon and don't wake up until 5-6 pm.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian and tortoise.
> Does he have a name?
> Sorry, but I can't remember if you said.
> Bet you're hot today, it certainly is here.


 Hi Adam. It is very hot today here: temperature reached a maximum of 28 degrees Celcius which I *love*. At least one can go out for a walk, unlike the cold Winter days.

My beloved tortoise does has a name.... *Oli*, which (I presume you know) is _OLIVER_ _KAHN's_ nick-name.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> We are suppose to get a lot of rainy days next week, too.


 Hi Jacqui, how's your tooth today? Better, I hope, and wishes to get well soon.

We're having very hot weather here, and temperature reached 28 degrees Celcius today.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, but rewarding.



Today is Talladega....NO work, just loud racing from 9:00 to 1:30. Today I go to the church of NASCAR....nobody will miss me at the real church, I hope.
NASCAR IS my church....

Then I have to weed eat


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! We have a few dark clouds hanging around, but today should even be worse then yesterday as far as the heat goes (upper 80s).



We have sun and 40 degrees. May be 68 today...The growing plants don't know whether to grow or hibernate....same with the torts. I hate this weather. The blooming stuff has almost stopped blooming. Shouldn't even have bloomed till May. And it should all be blooming when you are here. I am SO damn disappointed in my yard. Looks like the only thing left to bloom for you are the Day lillies, I know you'll enjoy that.... We had no winter. Warmest winter on record in Oregon....all the growing thing s are confused. Plus....Bob and I want 85 degree weather....







For you Jacqui


----------



## Maggie Cummings




----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm off work Friday 7:30am-11:00pm Sunday.
> Friday is something of a non day though because I fall asleep by noon and don't wake up until 5-6 pm.



Oh really??? Then just why did you spend the whole day calling me...hmmm??? Wasn't about cheese, or bacon or boobs....just BEER! 

I will be there tonight at 10:45...


yawn


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm off work Friday 7:30am-11:00pm Sunday.
> Friday is something of a non day though because I fall asleep by noon and don't wake up until 5-6 pm.



I remember that well from my years of working overnights.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Jacqui, how's your tooth today? Better, I hope, and wishes to get well soon.
> 
> We're having very hot weather here, and temperature reached 28 degrees Celcius today.



It is there, but the pain has receded a bit.  Do you like hot weather? For me, anything over 75 is too hot for comfort.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Priceless Maggie, priceless!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie I love those iris you have. Very pretty. Here my iris have just a couple of bloom stalks starting to come up. The tulips and daffies are starting to fade out. The lilacs however are in full lol and loaded with butterflies.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> It is there, but the pain has receded a bit.  Do you like hot weather? For me, anything over 75 is too hot for comfort.


 Glad to hear you are better.  Yes, I *love* hot, very hot weather which may sound strange, I know. But there's a reason for this: the climate here is that of a.....*desert* i.e. freezing cold Winter with  *snowstorms*, and boiling hot Summer.We're deprived Spring and Autumn with reasonable weather conditions. After having experienced both Summer and Winter, I thought: 'During Winter I get "imprisoned" at home, and only leave the flat when necessary. As a result I get bored to death! On the other hand, during Summer I go out for long walks, take my tort our for a "walk" and so on.' I have come to the conclusion that Summer suits me more. A friend of mine keeps telling me that I should live in one of the Gulf states which makes sense.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Priceless Maggie, priceless!!!!




you know I lov ya....


Adios for a while....now is TALLADEGA oh, I guess maybe , probably, I just might have already mentioned that....My favorite track. It's a 200 MPH super speedway. Jeff Gordon is on the pole, it's a 500 mile race and I will watch very loudly every moment of it....later peeps


----------



## Jacqui

Enjoy yourself Maggie!


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you are better.  Yes, I *love* hot, very hot weather which may sound strange, I know. But there's a reason for this: the climate here is that of a.....*desert* i.e. freezing cold Winter with  *snowstorms*, and boiling hot Summer.We're deprived Spring and Autumn with reasonable weather conditions. After having experienced both Summer and Winter, I thought: 'During Winter I get "imprisoned" at home, and only leave the flat when necessary. As a result I get bored to death! On the other hand, during Summer I go out for long walks, take my tort our for a "walk" and so on.' I have come to the conclusion that Summer suits me more. A friend of mine keeps telling me that I should live in one of the Gulf states which makes sense.



Well enjoy those walks.


----------



## Jacqui

I like my walks when it is cool out. If I am sweating, then it is too hot for my pleasure. Helps that at leas we normally have winds, even though at times I send nasty thoughts to the wind.


----------



## Jacqui

Taking a break from spraying my soon to be sulcata area. I have huge clumps of sting nettles, plus quite a few thistles. I hate to use Roundup and only use it on the sting nettle problem and poison ivy. This weekend I have gone though a gallon of it and still have a huge bunch more to go. Only nice thing about this heat is the Roundup works great and fast.


----------



## mike taylor

Poison ivy sucks .


----------



## Donna/Turbo

I am so lucky!! I almost lost my computer today. I down loaded some stupid application so I could listen to the Chelsea game this morning. It took over my computer and everything I clicked on would just show me pictures of men's junk (to be polite). I tried just restoring my applications, but it didn't work. Then I restored my whole hard drive from my last backup and it worked. I just lost a few weeks worth of stuff. I don't think I could live without my Mac!!


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> Today is Talladega....NO work, just loud racing from 9:00 to 1:30. Today I go to the church of NASCAR....nobody will miss me at the real church, I hope.
> NASCAR IS my church....
> 
> Then I have to weed eat




I'm watching too!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Taking a break from spraying my soon to be sulcata area. I have huge clumps of sting nettles, plus quite a few thistles. I hate to use Roundup and only use it on the sting nettle problem and poison ivy. This weekend I have gone though a gallon of it and still have a huge bunch more to go. Only nice thing about this heat is the Roundup works great and fast.


Stinging nettle loose the sting when boiled. From that, it oddly enough is a close match for spinach taste wise. I think somewhere in the echoes of my mind something about high vitamin C content.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Poison ivy sucks .



I am allergic to it and it is everywhere.  My son is allergic to the stinging nettles.


----------



## Jacqui

Donna/Turbo said:


> I am so lucky!! I almost lost my computer today. I down loaded some stupid application so I could listen to the Chelsea game this morning. It took over my computer and everything I clicked on would just show me pictures of men's junk (to be polite). I tried just restoring my applications, but it didn't work. Then I restored my whole hard drive from my last backup and it worked. I just lost a few weeks worth of stuff. I don't think I could live without my Mac!!



Glad you had the backup to go back to.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Stinging nettle loose the sting when boiled. From that, it oddly enough is a close match for spinach taste wise. I think somewhere in the echoes of my mind something about high vitamin C content.



Correct. I used to use the powdered nettles on sick turtles.


----------



## Jacqui

Well the weeds fought. back.  They sent three (that I know of) ninja ticks after me.  This up from my usual one a day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Explanation; this book came to my attention and I thought of the tortoise forum for some odd reason …


Buy the book!
And eat it. 
Yummmmmmy!
I mean read it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. It is very hot today here: temperature reached a maximum of 28 degrees Celcius which I *love*. At least one can go out for a walk, unlike the cold Winter days.
> 
> My beloved tortoise does has a name.... *Oli*, which (I presume you know) is _OLIVER_ _KAHN's_ nick-name.


Crikey!
I should have guessed.
Say hi from Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> I am so lucky!! I almost lost my computer today. I down loaded some stupid application so I could listen to the Chelsea game this morning. It took over my computer and everything I clicked on would just show me pictures of men's junk (to be polite). I tried just restoring my applications, but it didn't work. Then I restored my whole hard drive from my last backup and it worked. I just lost a few weeks worth of stuff. I don't think I could live without my Mac!!


How annoying.
At least Chelsea won and picked up the title.
Leeds finished 15th in the Championship.
Not good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Stinging nettle loose the sting when boiled. From that, it oddly enough is a close match for spinach taste wise. I think somewhere in the echoes of my mind something about high vitamin C content.


Yep, all correct.
Nettle tea in England, also.
Quite nice.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Chelsea game


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Chelsea game
> View attachment 128487


I'm watching the PBR right now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're at JW Harris. Very happy to see JB Mooney is back and ranked in the top 10 world standings.


----------



## leigti

I haven't watched it much in the last year, they moved it to a pay channel. I miss it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night!


Night- night, Abdulla.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night!


Good night my friend


----------



## Yvonne G

This is my token message so I know where to start reading next time I log on. I can't believe you all wasted three pages on beer!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> This is my token message so I know where to start reading next time I log on. I can't believe you all wasted three pages on beer!


Wait, what? I missed it? Sighs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> This is my token message so I know where to start reading next time I log on. I can't believe you all wasted three pages on beer!


I Know.
It should have been cheese.
Again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wait, what? I missed it? Sighs


So, what's your favourite beer, Ken?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> I haven't watched it much in the last year, they moved it to a pay channel. I miss it.


We used to get around that by just having our own pbr bashes
Karen with JB


My SIL with Frank


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So, what's your favourite beer, Ken?


For a standard, regular beer I drink Coors original of course. Though in my past one of my all time favorites was Tooths KB


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For a standard, regular beer I drink Coors original of course. Though in my past one of my all time favorites was Tooths KB


Coors is quite palatable, don't know Tooths.
I like warm British bitters like 'Dogbolter' or 'Tanglefoot'. 
But some of the Moroccan lagers are reasonable and cheap, 'Stork', 'Flag' and 'Casablanca'.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For a standard, regular beer I drink Coors original of course. Though in my past one of my all time favorites was Tooths KB


Do you know a guy called Tater Porter??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My area is awash with 
micro-breweries. A neighbor at the bottom of the hill produces as well. He and his friends focus on stouts but they do have an oatmeal beer that I find very good indeed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Donna/Turbo said:


> Do you know a guy called Tater Porter??


Of course. But I'm in Ross Coleman country.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Of course. But I'm in Ross Coleman country.


I know him really well. I went through the entire police academy with him. He was my partner often. He is now a Kissimmee, FL police officer.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Who is Tamee Wexler is Searching And Finding Data about You on 5+ Sites and why is she looking for me??????!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Donna/Turbo said:


> I know him really well. I went through the entire police academy with him. He was my partner often. He is now a Kissimmee, FL police officer.


I can see it now, “That's not a big perp. 2500lbs. is a big perp.!!"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Donna/Turbo
And who can forget the Brazilian we love to hate, Adriano


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My area is awash with
> micro-breweries. A neighbor at the bottom of the hill produces as well. He and his friends focus on stouts but they do have an oatmeal beer that I find very good indeed.


It's good to support local breweries, some of the big boys are too dominant, to the detriment of choice.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I can see it now, “That's not a big perp. 2500lbs. is a big perp.!!"


Exactly...I think he is on the mounted team. You should see his hands. Every finger is facing the wrong way. Kinda freaked me out till I found out who he was. haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have no idea what you two are talking about.
The Tamee Wexler stuff is a bit scary stalker stuff, though.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have no idea what you two are talking about.
> The Tamee Wexler stuff is a bit scary stalker stuff, though.


Though crazy stalker, she maybe cute. Lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It would seem she is in South Carolina somewhere. I've never been to South Carolina.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I must start to mentally prepare myself for work tonight. That would involve going to bed an hour ago.


----------



## smarch

Hello everyone, happy Sunday. I really miss being able to be on here more often, it makes me sad that I now miss so much...

Took Franklin out for the second time yesterday, and he made a beeline right to the only bloomed dandelion in the yard! Now there's more out and he's demolishing them like no tomorrow lol.


----------



## smarch

I got to go to the flea market today!! And found more Derbys 



Also ran a fun color run race.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I must start to mentally prepare myself for work tonight. That would involve going to bed an hour ago.


Bit tricky, that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Hello everyone, happy Sunday. I really miss being able to be on here more often, it makes me sad that I now miss so much...
> 
> Took Franklin out for the second time yesterday, and he made a beeline right to the only bloomed dandelion in the yard! Now there's more out and he's demolishing them like no tomorrow lol.
> View attachment 128494


Smashing photo.
We miss you and Franklin, too.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Hello everyone, happy Sunday. I really miss being able to be on here more often, it makes me sad that I now miss so much...
> 
> Took Franklin out for the second time yesterday, and he made a beeline right to the only bloomed dandelion in the yard! Now there's more out and he's demolishing them like no tomorrow lol.
> View attachment 128494



Go Franklin, go!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I got to go to the flea market today!! And found more Derbys
> View attachment 128495
> 
> 
> Also ran a fun color run race.
> View attachment 128496



looks like you had a fun and colorful day today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> I got to go to the flea market today!! And found more Derbys
> View attachment 128495
> 
> 
> Also ran a fun color run race.
> View attachment 128496


Good thing! 
Is that your natural skin tone?


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good thing!
> Is that your natural skin tone?


Yup I'm naturally rainbow toned


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Yup I'm naturally rainbow toned



I for one have always found you to be a colorful character.


----------



## Jacqui

Finally I am done mowing the neighbors' yard. I can not wait for my rider to get fixed. I have gotten so spoiled only having to use my push mower in the tighter space of my backyard.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Jacqui said:


> Finally I am done mowing the neighbors' yard. I can not wait for my rider to get fixed. I have gotten so spoiled only having to use my push mower in the tighter space of my backyard.


I hate mowing the yard. It is so small I use a weed eater on the whole thing, but it takes at least an hour. My arms get so tired. I would rather have acres and a riding lawn mower. I feel your pain!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> I hate mowing the yard. It is so small I use a weed eater on the whole thing, but it takes at least an hour. My arms get so tired. I would rather have acres and a riding lawn mower. I feel your pain!!


Weed eater?
You mean tortoise?


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> I got to go to the flea market today!! And found more Derbys
> View attachment 128495
> 
> 
> Also ran a fun color run race.
> View attachment 128496



Aren't you just the cutest little old thing? Looks like you've been in a paint ball war.


----------



## Killerrookie

Lol no it's used to cut the grass in places where a mower can't get too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Donna/Turbo said:


> I hate mowing the yard. It is so small I use a weed eater on the whole thing, but it takes at least an hour. My arms get so tired. I would rather have acres and a riding lawn mower. I feel your pain!!



Yeah, I have to use the weed whacker (not a WeedEater brand) on some of my tortoise yards too. It breaks my back. Not the most fun thing to do for sure.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I have to use the weed whacker (not a WeedEater brand) on some of my tortoise yards too. It breaks my back. Not the most fun thing to do for sure.


I don't blame you they are pretty heavy. If you hold it for awhile it start to hurt your back bad. I have back issues thanks to my mom so I know how it feels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Lol no it's used to cut the grass in places where a mower can't get too.


I know, just mucking about, old chap.


----------



## Killerrookie

This weekend is by far the best!! Yesterday I had crawfish with potatoes, corn, shrimp and homemade cookies. Today is Pork ribs, macaroni, mashed potatoes and beans.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I ended up waking up 2 hours early today. Someone in the house was banging things against a wall. I woke up and had too much on my mind and too hungry to fall back asleep. Ugh. Gonna be a long night ahead.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I ended up waking up 2 hours early today. Someone in the house was banging things against a wall. I woke up and had too much on my mind and too hungry to fall back asleep. Ugh. Gonna be a long night ahead.


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> This weekend is by far the best!! Yesterday I had crawfish with potatoes, corn, shrimp and homemade cookies. Today is Pork ribs, macaroni, mashed potatoes and beans.
> View attachment 128538
> 
> View attachment 128539
> 
> View attachment 128540
> 
> View attachment 128541



Those ribs smell so good!! You eat well!!


----------



## mike taylor

Ribs yummy !


----------



## tortdad

I was working I the yard most of the day getting my new Redfoot enclosure set up. Then we had a picnic in the park with a few of the neighbors....potluck style.


----------



## Killerrookie

Man I had to brings two desk up stairs from the garage, mowed the back yard, picked up dog crap, cleaned and sprayed the tortoise enclosures.


----------



## mike taylor

I went to my sons house and worked my butt off for free !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I ended up waking up 2 hours early today. Someone in the house was banging things against a wall. I woke up and had too much on my mind and too hungry to fall back asleep. Ugh. Gonna be a long night ahead.


Best of luck with that, mate.
I do not envy you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I watched TV.


----------



## Jacqui

Donna/Turbo said:


> I hate mowing the yard. It is so small I use a weed eater on the whole thing, but takes at least an hour. My arms get so tired. I would rather have acres and a riding lawn mower. I feel your pain!!


It takes me days between the push mower, the rider and the weedeater to get everything cut. By then at this time of year, it is time to start the whole thing over.

It takes


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I watched TV.


Lucky!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I have to use the weed whacker (not a WeedEater brand) on some of my tortoise yards too. It breaks my back. Not the most fun thing to do for sure.



Sure beats all the hand cutting I was doing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Lucky!!!!


You too!
That food looked outstanding.
Again.
You be careful you don't get too fat.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I ended up waking up 2 hours early today. Someone in the house was banging things against a wall. I woke up and had too much on my mind and too hungry to fall back asleep. Ugh. Gonna be a long night ahead.



That was sure "nice" of her.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I was working I the yard most of the day getting my new Redfoot enclosure set up. Then we had a picnic in the park with a few of the neighbors....potluck style.



Sounds like a nice day.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I went to my sons house and worked my butt off for free !



Nice Dad.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> That was sure "nice" of her.


I believe it's, “passive-aggressive"


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You too!
> That food looked outstanding.
> Again.
> You be careful you don't get too fat.


I'll try not to get to fat but I can't help it!! The food is to good!!


----------



## mike taylor

I need to mow my lawn \ yard bad . My sulcatas keep the very back of my yard cut . If I can't find someone to mow my lawn I'm going to have to get a goat or cow to do it . haha


----------



## AmRoKo

Killerrookie said:


> I'll try not to get to fat but I can't help it!! The food is to good!!


----------



## AmRoKo




----------



## mike taylor

What is solo?


----------



## AmRoKo

mike taylor said:


> What is solo?



Han Solo....


----------



## mike taylor

Hey ,tortdad we having a BBQ at your house or mine ? The next two weeks are way crazy for me . But at the end of the month we need to decide on a time and place . We could boil craw fish and shrimp . That's if your peeps are OK with that . Maybe Kely could make a road trip down and bring his awesome mom .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## mike taylor

What up dowg?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Momof4 don't you hate when you pm someone and they don't respond leaving you with no idea if they got it or not?


----------



## Killerrookie

AmRoKo said:


>


I love it RoKo


----------



## Killerrookie

Ok I'm heading to bed night to anyone who is still on.


----------



## mike taylor

Later


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @Momof4 don't you hate when you pm someone and they don't respond leaving you with no idea if they got it or not?


 
Yes, it has happened once to me! 
I'm sorry, we had a very busy day working on sprinklers and my husband goes out of town Monday for the week. I will reply tomorrow after I drop him off at the airport.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I Know.
> It should have been cheese.
> Again.


No! No more cheese. I hauled cheese and whey for a year from California to Idaho where they would do what ever they do to whey to make cheese, then labeled it, from Wisconsin!.That's my whole cheese story, lets talk Talladega and that last 3 laps....talk about racing...damn!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> No! No more cheese. I hauled cheese and whey for a year from California to Idaho where they would do what ever they do to whey to make cheese, then labeled it, from Wisconsin!.That's my whole cheese story, lets talk Talladega and that last 3 laps....talk about racing...damn!


Get in your car and drive! I've been here 5 minutes already…


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @Momof4 don't you hate when you pm someone and they don't respond leaving you with no idea if they got it or not?



PM sent!


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> No! No more cheese. I hauled cheese and whey for a year from California to Idaho where they would do what ever they do to whey to make cheese, then labeled it, from Wisconsin!.That's my whole cheese story, lets talk Talladega and that last 3 laps....talk about racing...damn!



Good race! I'm glad Jr won! He earned it!


----------



## Momof4

My sleep meds kicked in so I need to check out! 

Sweet dreams everyone!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> What up dowg?


nothing much.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Good race! I'm glad Jr won! He earned it!


I'm not a Junior fan, but I was glad for him. I pretty much want Jeff to win a 5th championship on his final year. He's quitting too young to be with his family. I think Garth Brooks set a terrible precedent...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Get in your car and drive! I've been here 5 minutes already…


I knew you'd get there early, just because you didn't want to meet that way, you had to show me up. I'm trying to mess around with a 29 yr old honey, there's no hurrying that....... She's a nice tortoise, eating right now....thanks...


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Hey ,tortdad we having a BBQ at your house or mine ? The next two weeks are way crazy for me . But at the end of the month we need to decide on a time and place . We could boil craw fish and shrimp . That's if your peeps are OK with that . Maybe Kely could make a road trip down and bring his awesome mom .


 Either one is fine with me


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning back at you!!!


----------



## tortdad

Sup peeps


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I need to mow my lawn \ yard bad . My sulcatas keep the very back of my yard cut . If I can't find someone to mow my lawn I'm going to have to get a goat or cow to do it . haha


Goat.
Then have Turkish curry afterwards.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> No! No more cheese. I hauled cheese and whey for a year from California to Idaho where they would do what ever they do to whey to make cheese, then labeled it, from Wisconsin!.That's my whole cheese story, lets talk Talladega and that last 3 laps....talk about racing...damn!


Talladega. Ok.
In the movie Talladega Nights: The Ballad Of Ricky Bobby, they talk about a six cheese nacho fountain at a wedding where liquid cheese was cascading down including Swiss, Havarti, Cheddar and Gouda, the other two were unspecified.
There is always a cheese connection.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good morning, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning back at you!!!


Morning, Ken


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Sup peeps


Indeed, having a sup of coffee.
Morning, Kevin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, fellow beak trimmers wherever you are.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning ! It's stinking Monday already !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!
> I should have guessed.
> Say hi from Tidgy.


 Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and last but no the least Tidgy 

Oh yes...you should have guessed. By the way how did you choose your tort's name?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, fellow beak trimmers wherever you are.


 Time to say good afternoon.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Well enjoy those walks.


 Thank you, I definitely will.

How's your tooth today? Hope there's no more pain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Morning ! It's stinking Monday already !


Yeah, another day's holiday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and last but no the least Tidgy
> 
> Oh yes...you should have guessed. By the way how did you choose your tort's name?


Quis custodiet ipsos custodes?
'And last, but by no means least', or ' last but not least'. 
Testudo graeca graeca, or Tgg would be a bit like 'tiggy', but wifey said 'Tidgy' by mistake, which can also mean very small.
The name stuck. 
Afternoon, Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quis custodiet ipsos custodes?
> 'And last, but by no means least', or ' last but not least'.
> Testudo graeca graeca, or Tgg would be a bit like 'tiggy', but wifey said 'Tidgy' by mistake, which can also mean very small.
> The name stuck.
> Afternoon, Gillian.


 Hello. That's interesting. As a matter of fact many names of pets come by 'mistake' or just by chance.
Love from Oli to Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello. That's interesting. As a matter of fact many names of pets come by 'mistake' or just by chance.
> Love from Oli to Tidgy.


And from Tidgy to Oli.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I believe it's, “passive-aggressive"



sounds like


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Hey ,tortdad we having a BBQ at your house or mine ? The next two weeks are way crazy for me . But at the end of the month we need to decide on a time and place . We could boil craw fish and shrimp . That's if your peeps are OK with that . Maybe Kely could make a road trip down and bring his awesome mom .



...you know with all those folks they would never notice a little fat grey haired lady snitching all the food....


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Thank you, I definitely will.
> 
> How's your tooth today? Hope there's no more pain.



Actually I ate a handful of cookies yesterday and woke it up a little. Right now it feels okay. Hopefully okay enough for lunch with hubby (Mexican with luck)
How far do you walk? A set location or just wherever?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Morning ! It's stinking Monday already !



Oh come on, Monday is not that bad.


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, how did last night go with so little sleep?


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie, sounds like you enjoyed an exciting race.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, did you and Will get a lot done over the weekend?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Sup peeps



Morning! How is your Mom doing? Are you liking your new truck?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Morning!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AmRoKo said:


> View attachment 128593


May the Fourth be with you.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Yes, it has happened once to me!
> I'm sorry, we had a very busy day working on sprinklers and my husband goes out of town Monday for the week. I will reply tomorrow after I drop him off at the airport.



Already? He just got home it seems.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Actually I ate a handful of cookies yesterday and woke it up a little. Right now it feels okay. Hopefully okay enough for lunch with hubby (Mexican with luck)
> How far do you walk? A set location or just wherever?


 You 'sound' better today-great! 

Oh, when I decide to go out for a walk I firstly decide which route to take, then I take off and if the weather is hot enough (now I don't mean hot enough for a...sun stroke!), I walk three hours non-stop. Mind you, walking in this country is extremely tiring: its streets are anything but 'straight' and one has to keep going up and down very annoying hills. Highways are more comfortable for a walk, but here there's another issue: they are so *dangerous*, and drivers here are....*nuts*!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And from Tidgy to Oli.


 Thank you very much. Regards to Wifey, and a.....
kiss this time from Oli to Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thank you very much. Regards to Wifey, and a.....
> kiss this time from Oli to Tidgy.


Kiss back.
But no tongues.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Kiss back.
> But no tongues.


 hmmmmm. Told you: you really are looking for

T R O U B L E!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, did you and Will get a lot done over the weekend?



Will picked up a little male RF tortoise from someone he's friends with on Facebook and he brought him up here to put with my two females. He's a little smaller than the girls, but very, very pretty. He's in isolation right now. Then Will worked on bringing water to the new greenhouse, and we did a little planting in the area outside the greenhouse. He trimmed some mulberry trees and we had a pretty nice visit. It's always good to see him and visit.


----------



## mike taylor

Pictures of the red foot or it didn't happen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Will picked up a little male RF tortoise from someone he's friends with on Facebook and he brought him up here to put with my two females. He's a little smaller than the girls, but very, very pretty. He's in isolation right now. Then Will worked on bringing water to the new greenhouse, and we did a little planting in the area outside the greenhouse. He trimmed some mulberry trees and we had a pretty nice visit. It's always good to see him and visit.


How long will you keep him in isolation?
And if he's so pretty, can we see a photo?
Please.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Pictures of the red foot or it didn't happen.



Yes, I have to measure and weigh him for his record, but I'll wait a bit until it gets warmer outside. I'll post pictures later this afternoon. He's really a good-looking little tortoise.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'll keep him in his own little quarantine yard all summer, then when I have to bring them in for the winter, I'll put them all together.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> hmmmmm. Told you: you really are looking for
> 
> T R O U B L E!


People say, "I will run through the campsite."
But I say," I will ran through the campsite."
Because it's past tents.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> People say, "I will run through the campsite."
> But I say," I will ran through the campsite."
> Because it's past tents.


 The detective is online!


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> You 'sound' better today-great!
> 
> Oh, when I decide to go out for a walk I firstly decide which route to take, then I take off and if the weather is hot enough (now I don't mean hot enough for a...sun stroke!), I walk three hours non-stop. Mind you, walking in this country is extremely tiring: its streets are anything but 'straight' and one has to keep going up and down very annoying hills. Highways are more comfortable for a walk, but here there's another issue: they are so *dangerous*, and drivers here are....*nuts*!



Wow three hours at once. How far do you think you go?


----------



## mike taylor

Three hour walks ! Holy crap I'd pass out!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Will picked up a little male RF tortoise from someone he's friends with on Facebook and he brought him up here to put with my two females. He's a little smaller than the girls, but very, very pretty. He's in isolation right now. Then Will worked on bringing water to the new greenhouse, and we did a little planting in the area outside the greenhouse. He trimmed some mulberry trees and we had a pretty nice visit. It's always good to see him and visit.



Sounds like you guys worked hard! What a nice guy you have for a tort partner!


----------



## Momof4

I forgot to say good morning/afternoon to everyone!! 
Husband is off on another business trip and I'm headed out to grab some cactus pads on a walk instead cleaning.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> May the Fourth be with you.



You beat me to it!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> You beat me to it!!!!


Actually, wifey said it first and I couldn't resist.
Cactus pads a much better option.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Ken, how did last night go with so little sleep?


Went fine all things considered. I'm home and do whooped now though. I'm making a skillet of loose sausage and scrambled eggs topped with,(sorry Maggie) extra sharp cheddar.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I forgot to say good morning/afternoon to everyone!!
> Husband is off on another business trip and I'm headed out to grab some cactus pads on a walk instead cleaning.



Sounds like my kind of walk.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Went fine all things considered. I'm home and do whooped now though. I'm making a skillet of loose sausage and scrambled eggs topped with,(sorry Maggie) extra sharp cheddar.



Great sounding breakfast.


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting here waiting for Jeff to show up for lunch. I have his pills, two bags of oranges (one is those Cuties), a couple of cans of stew, a veggie tray, a fruit mixture, and a big smile.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Three hour walks ! Holy crap I'd pass out!



Yeah a bit far for me too. I tend to do short walks.


----------



## Jacqui

I am hoping when he goes to pick up his glasses, I can get on his laptop and download a few pictures folks requested I take. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I forgot to say good morning/afternoon to everyone!!
> Husband is off on another business trip and I'm headed out to grab some cactus pads on a walk instead cleaning.



A short trip?


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Sitting here waiting for Jeff to show up for lunch. I have his pills, two bags of oranges (one is those Cuties), a couple of cans of stew, a veggie tray, a fruit mixture, and a big smile.


I bet the last of those items is the one hes looking forward to the most.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Went fine all things considered. I'm home and do whooped now though. I'm making a skillet of loose sausage and scrambled eggs topped with,(sorry Maggie) extra sharp cheddar.


Yaaaaayyyy!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I bet the last of those items is the one hes looking forward to the most.



Aww how sweet of you to say that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> I bet the last of those items is the one hes looking forward to the most.


Here I was thinking he'd most look forward to her getting on his laptop.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Test tomorrow. Bye. Tired. One more lesson left.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Test tomorrow. Bye. Tired. One more lesson left.


Good luck with the test.
Have a good rest.
(but not during the test).


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Went fine all things considered. I'm home and do whooped now though. I'm making a skillet of loose sausage and scrambled eggs topped with,(sorry Maggie) extra sharp cheddar.



That sounds so good! We are having pancakes and eggs with extra sharp cheddar for dinner. Maybe add some bacon if it's not expired!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Sitting here waiting for Jeff to show up for lunch. I have his pills, two bags of oranges (one is those Cuties), a couple of cans of stew, a veggie tray, a fruit mixture, and a big smile.



He may end up with a smile if he has an happy ending


----------



## mike taylor

Expired bacon that's blasphemy!


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Test tomorrow. Bye. Tired. One more lesson left.



Good luck!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here I was thinking he'd most look forward to her getting on his laptop.



I would break him...I mean it...


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> That sounds so good! We are having pancakes and eggs with extra sharp cheddar for dinner. Maybe add some bacon if it's not expired!



Good ole breakfast for supper, huh.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> That sounds so good! We are having pancakes and eggs with extra sharp cheddar for dinner. Maybe add some bacon if it's not expired!



How does bacon last long enough to expire?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> That sounds so good! We are having pancakes and eggs with extra sharp cheddar for dinner. Maybe add some bacon if it's not expired!



Animal shaped pancakes?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> A short trip?



2 miles. Not bad since it's cloudy right now. I picked up a optunia pad, cut off the end and I guess let it dry out a few days? In the garage or just sitting outside?
I already dug up some daylilies and some other plant from the yard that my dogs run all over so they never get a chance to grow properly. The sun came out so I headed in.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Animal shaped pancakes?



Heck no, I make half dollar size with a bunch of oil in the pan and the edges get crispy. The kids that come over for sleepovers say I have the best pancakes.


----------



## Abdulla6169

GN ☾


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I am hoping when he goes to pick up his glasses, I can get on his laptop and download a few pictures folks requested I take. *fingers crossed*



What??? You're going to get on some guy's lap while Jeff is picking up his glasses? Holy CraP!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> That sounds so good! We are having pancakes and eggs with extra sharp cheddar for dinner. Maybe add some bacon if it's not expired!


Cheeeese !!!!!!!! 
Bacon's fine, even if green. Just make sure it's crispy.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheeeese !!!!!!!!
> Bacon's fine, even if green. Just make sure it's crispy.



Ewwwww!! That I could never do!!


----------



## Momof4

I feel so lazy right now sitting on the sofa, eating leftovers and watching my story.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I feel so lazy right now sitting on the sofa, eating leftovers and watching my story.


Game of Thrones?


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Game of Thrones?



No, Days of Our Lives soap opera. I'm sure games of Thrones is way cooler but I have been watching this for about 36 years!


----------



## Jacqui

*sneaks in*


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> What??? You're going to get on some guy's lap while Jeff is picking up his glasses? Holy CraP!



*rolls eyes*


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> No, Days of Our Lives soap opera. I'm sure games of Thrones is way cooler but I have been watching this for about 36 years!



That is a long time. Years ago, I watched a couple and it is interesting to see the changes, especially who the actors/actresses are now and who is now sleeping with whom.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I feel so lazy right now sitting on the sofa, eating leftovers and watching my story.



what kind of leftovers?


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> *sneaks in*


Awesome. Is that the little one I sent up to yah?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Heck no, I make half dollar size with a bunch of oil in the pan and the edges get crispy. The kids that come over for sleepovers say I have the best pancakes.



My Mommy spoiled me as a child making mine animal shaped. I did it for my children, not that I made pancakes very often.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Wow three hours at once. How far do you think you go?


 Hi! Frankly speaking I don't know, as I don't walk at a fast pace. I walk for exercise, (we all know that sitting down in front of a TV or a laptop/computer is anything but healthy), to see the *SUN* that I'm in *love* with and last but not least to... kill time which is unbearable in this country,  I regret to say.

Want to laugh: a couple of years ago, I lost appetite and consequently a lot of weight. A doctor advised me to walk: 'Walking could help bring hunger back.' I didn't believe till I tried it and he was right. I'm probably 0.0000001% of those *trying* *to* *gain* *weight!* Sounds incredible doesn't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> No, Days of Our Lives soap opera. I'm sure games of Thrones is way cooler but I have been watching this for about 36 years!


One of our friends was offered a two year contract on that show, which i have never watched, but her husband, a previous boyfriend of wifey, and still our friend, vetoed the idea.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Awesome. Is that the little one I sent up to yah?



Nope, sorry to say it it not. I need to try to remember to do one and next time Jeff comes home I can download. This one (and it's big brother) came from a member Jackie and her husband in PA.


----------



## tortadise

Got me a new truck this past weekend.


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> Nope, sorry to say it it not. I need to try to remember to do one and next time Jeff comes home I can download. This one (and it's big brother) came from a member Jackie and her husband in PA.


Ah. Cool.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! Frankly speaking I don't know, as I don't walk at a fast pace. I walk for exercise, (we all know that sitting down in front of a TV or a laptop/computer is anything but healthy), to see the *SUN* that I'm in *love* with and last but not least to... kill time which is unbearable in this country,  I regret to say.
> 
> Want to laugh: a couple of years ago, I lost appetite and consequently a lot of weight. A doctor advised me to walk: 'Walking could help bring hunger back.' I didn't believe till I tried it and he was right. I'm probably 0.0000001% of those *trying* *to* *gain* *weight!* Sounds incredible doesn't it?



I would love to have that problem. I love eating and it shows. My walking is mostly to take the two groups of dogs out. I like to listen to the birds and check out plants and things along the way, so it is a slow walk.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Got me a new truck this past weekend.
> View attachment 128648
> 
> View attachment 128649



Nice! I need to do some hauling this weekend, can I come borrow it?


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> Nice! I need to do some hauling this weekend, can I come borrow it?


Hehe.


----------



## Jacqui

A panther and a leopard meet up one day...



(this is the little one's big "brother")


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Hehe.



I can promise it wont be so shiny new looking, when it comes back.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I would love to have that problem. I love eating and it shows. My walking is mostly to take the two groups of dogs out. I like to listen to the birds and check out plants and things along the way, so it is a slow walk.


 This is what shocked the doctor. 'People are willing to pay millions of dollars to lose weight and you're here saying you want to put on weight.' He was stunned, even after he saw how thin I was.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> This is what shocked the doctor. 'People are willing to pay millions of dollars to lose weight and you're here saying you want to put on weight.' He was stunned, even after he saw how thin I was.



So are you now at the weight you should be?


----------



## Jacqui

For all the ladies...


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> So are you now at the weight you should be?


 I'm afaid not yet, but thank GOD I have managed to gain some weight. It does take time, just like losing weight does. And although people think that it's easy to gain weight but hard to lose it, this is only true in *theory*. When it comes to putting either one into practice, I can assure you that they're both hard.


----------



## mike taylor

tortadise said:


> Got me a new truck this past weekend.
> View attachment 128648
> 
> View attachment 128649


Trader ! You when to the dark side !


----------



## Momof4

tortadise said:


> Got me a new truck this past weekend.
> View attachment 128648
> 
> View attachment 128649



Nice looking truck!!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> For all the ladies...



So pretty, I can almost smell it!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> For all the ladies...


 A very sweet gesture and a lovely picture. Thanks Jacqui!


----------



## tortadise

mike taylor said:


> Trader ! You when to the dark side !


Lol. I've always had fords. Still do though. But the daily is now a dodge.


----------



## mike taylor

This one is for you fellows!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> This one is for you fellows!


That's much more like it.
Looks like my ex-girlfriend when I left her for wifey.


----------



## Jacqui

One of my grumpies, when he first came up...


----------



## Momof4

This looks so cool!! Pallets are so universal!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> This looks so cool!! Pallets are so universal!!
> View attachment 128660


It does, it looks so cool! Get out a book... hmmm 
I don't know where this one comes from, but Pintrest makes me jealous. All the awesome diy projects you're pretty sure would never get done  Stick with the crazy ones.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> This looks so cool!! Pallets are so universal!!
> View attachment 128660



Wish
I had a tree to hold it.


----------



## Momof4

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It does, it looks so cool! Get out a book... hmmm
> I don't know where this one comes from, but Pintrest makes me jealous. All the awesome diy projects you're pretty sure would never get done  Stick with the crazy ones.



It was on my FB. It looks so simple and comfy!


----------



## Telid

Momof4 said:


> This looks so cool!! Pallets are so universal!!
> View attachment 128660


That's a sad hammock - how are you supposed to spin it awkwardly?


----------



## Jacqui

Telid said:


> That's a sad hammock - how are you supposed to spin it awkwardly?



Simply by me trying to get my big butt onto it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Telid said:


> That's a sad hammock - how are you supposed to spin it awkwardly?


Good point. 
Love the avatar.
Is the daffodil attacking that pretty tortoise?
Difficult to tell and i've lost my glasses.


----------



## tortdad

tortadise said:


> Got me a new truck this past weekend.
> View attachment 128648
> 
> View attachment 128649


I got one last week too, a new Titan. Put a spray in bed liner in it today.


----------



## Myroli

Hi, this is random and off topic but just wondering what everyone else is planning to do for world turtle day in a couple weeks?


----------



## Jacqui

Myroli said:


> Hi, this is random and off topic but just wondering what everyone else is planning to do for world turtle day in a couple weeks?



Hi and welcome to the chat thread!


----------



## Jacqui

It is all rainy with bright flashes of light and these noisy rumbles here now. Would be an awesome night to be snuggling.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> It is all rainy with bright flashes of light and these noisy rumbles here now. Would be an awesome night to be snuggling.



It sure would have been. Sorry. I don't know how you do it. How many days out of the year is he home on average? Did you have a nice lunch?


----------



## Momof4

Myroli said:


> Hi, this is random and off topic but just wondering what everyone else is planning to do for world turtle day in a couple weeks?




Have you read the stuff we write here? There is no such thing as random! 

Welcome!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Myroli said:


> Hi, this is random and off topic but just wondering what everyone else is planning to do for world turtle day in a couple weeks?


Not even heard of this.
Let me google it and come back to you.
And welcome to the madness that is Pretend Chat.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Later


I'm still here...just met Ken for a tortoise..Way past my bed time....and not much happening here....just the big excitement, will I trap a big toad or a possum????


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Talladega. Ok.
> In the movie Talladega Nights: The Ballad Of Ricky Bobby, they talk about a six cheese nacho fountain at a wedding where liquid cheese was cascading down including Swiss, Havarti, Cheddar and Gouda, the other two were unspecified.
> There is always a cheese connection.




You sir, are a very sick fellow, I would not be caught DEAD watching "Ricky Bobby". I think that Farrell person is an idiot.
And the fluorescent 'cheese product' they put in those fountains never saw a whey (or is it a chee?) either. Anti freeze yes, real cheese, no. Now, would you like me to tell you how I really feel???


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Seriously? World Turtle Day??? That's every freakin day at my place, you are welcome to celebrate turtle day by coming here and scooping poop.


----------



## Myroli

maggie3fan said:


> Seriously? World Turtle Day??? That's every freakin day at my place, you are welcome to celebrate turtle day by coming here and scooping poop.


Haha I work at a pet resort so I already do that everyday lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheeeese !!!!!!!!
> Bacon's fine, even if green. Just make sure it's crispy.


Jeez with the cheese already. Let's make a deal... I will not mention again how bad a** my IROC is, or that MY tortoise is bigger and badder a** than your tortoise could ever be; if you will please stop with the cheese...Deal?


----------



## Myroli

I wish I could change my username to Myroliki to add the new addition(my hatchling sully Ki) to it. The original is the first 2 letters of my 3 dogs names(they are Mya, Rowdy, and Lily). Oh well, should of thought of it before I hit Okaye, lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> I'm still here...just met Ken for a tortoise..Way past my bed time....and not much happening here....just the big excitement, will I trap a big toad or a possum????
> 
> 
> 
> You sir, are a very sick fellow, I would not be caught DEAD watching "Ricky Bobby". I think that Farrell person is an idiot.
> And the fluorescent 'cheese product' they put in those fountains never saw a whey (or is it a chee?) either. Anti freeze yes, real cheese, no. Now, would you like me to tell you how I really feel???


I have never seen it or heard of it until I googled a connection between Talledega and cheese and was amazed to find there was one.
I don't do 'cheese products' either.
Very sick fellow?
I'll get back to you.


----------



## Myroli

What's up with the cheese? I have never seen Talladega


----------



## Yvonne G

tortadise said:


> Lol. I've always had fords. Still do though. But the daily is now a dodge.



And you will be completely happy with it. When I first brought mine home, I had a speeding ticket within the first week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Jeez with the cheese already. Let's make a deal... I will not mention again how bad a** my IROC is, or that MY tortoise is bigger and badder a** than your tortoise could ever be; if you will please stop with the cheese...Deal?


No deal, I don't know what an IROC is and bigger and badder does not mean better.
You love your tortoise, I love mine. That's good.
And other people keep mentioning cheese, I just react.
See, youre doing it again!


----------



## Myroli

I heard about world turtle day from reading Frankie Tortoise Tails, does anyone else read that?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Myroli said:


> What's up with the cheese? I have never seen Talladega


Nothing up with cheese, we talk about it constantly on this thread.
What's your favourite?
And what you doing for World Turtle day?


----------



## Myroli

Um.... I don't really have a favorite...it's cheese, though I do know I absolutely despise bleu cheese. And I am working that day(all of memorial weekend, very busy for the pet resort business) but after work I was thinking of letting him have some extra outside time and maybe some sort of special treat, like some spring mix(minus the spinach)


----------



## jaizei

Myroli said:


> I wish I could change my username to Myroliki to add the new addition(my hatchling sully Ki) to it. The original is the first 2 letters of my 3 dogs names(they are Mya, Rowdy, and Lily). Oh well, should of thought of it before I hit Okaye, lol



Send a pm to @Josh and he can change it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Myroli said:


> I heard about world turtle day from reading Frankie Tortoise Tails, does anyone else read that?


Yep, very good threads, very well written and funny.
But must have missed that bit.
I might donate something, somewhere.
May 23rd people!


----------



## Myroli

jaizei said:


> Send a pm to @Josh and he can change it.


No that's okaye I was just thinking out loud lol


----------



## Myroli

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, very good threads, very well written and funny.
> But must have missed that bit.
> I might donate something, somewhere.


It's posted back in 2008 on may 23rd


----------



## tortdad

My new Redfoot, who I was told is 9 years old, is about to spend her very first night sleeping outside. It's exciting and sad at the same time.


----------



## mike taylor

My reds do it all the time .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> My new Redfoot, who I was told is 9 years old, is about to spend her very first night sleeping outside. It's exciting and sad at the same time.


How lovely.
Best of luck with that. 
Hope she manages ok.


----------



## Myroli

Yeah, I can't wait till Ki is big enough to live outside, but at the same time I know I'll be very sad not seeing him 24/7( his enclosure is right across/above my bed)


----------



## Myroli

Full moon tonight, be careful out there!! Lol


----------



## tortdad

Myroli said:


> Full moon tonight, be careful out there!! Lol


 That's when my sully comes out and becomes a vampire tortoise


----------



## mike taylor

Werewolves are going to be out . Watch out especially you guys in the UK.


----------



## Myroli

tortdad said:


> That's when my sully comes out and becomes a vampire tortoise


Lol  but I was actaully talking about the shifters out there, haha


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Cheese!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the Curse of the Weretort strikes again.
That's Moozillion.
Hey, Bea, not on-line?
Where are you?


----------



## cmacusa3

Good evening people!


----------



## tortdad

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Good evening people!


What's up man. How are those little 3 toes doing


----------



## Myroli

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the Curse of the Weretort strikes again.
> That's Moozillion.
> Hey, Bea, not on-line?
> Where are you?


Weretort? Haven't heard tgat one before, but considering this is tortoise forum, I guess it makes since haha


----------



## cmacusa3

Growing! It's a lot more work after I separated them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> Cheese!!


Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyy!!!!!
My nose is twitching with anticipation.


----------



## Myroli

And I meant the shifters should be careful haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Growing! It's a lot more work after I separated them.


More pics soon, please!
Good evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Myroli said:


> Weretort? Haven't heard tgat one before, but considering this is tortoise forum, I guess it makes since haha


One of the ladies got bitten by her tort the other day.
Drew blood. She said she was changing.
And she's not here.
So..........


----------



## cmacusa3

Tidgy's Dad said:


> More pics soon, please!
> Good evening.


 Will do, I let them spend an hour getting some Sun today. All they wanted to do is dig in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Will do, I let them spend an hour getting some Sun today. All they wanted to do is dig in.


Hot day?


----------



## cmacusa3

Low 80's not bad


----------



## Myroli

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One of the ladies got bitten by her tort the other day.
> Drew blood. She said she was changing.
> And she's not here.
> So..........


Ahh, okaye, makes sense. Ki bit me(by accident) a couple weeks ago, but I haven't changed so I guess I'm goid lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Low 80's not bad


Returned to the old avatar, or did I just imagine another one?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Myroli said:


> Ahh, okaye, makes sense. Ki bit me(by accident) a couple weeks ago, but I haven't changed so I guess I'm goid lol


There's still time.
Fancy a dandelion?


----------



## Myroli

Not yet lol


----------



## cmacusa3

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Returned to the old avatar, or did I just imagine another one?


Idk what it's doing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Idk what it's doing


It decides ?
Abdulla's got mine, this is his tort.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> It sure would have been. Sorry. I don't know how you do it. How many days out of the year is he home on average? Did you have a nice lunch?



Normally it is every three months for three days (while we go to his Drs and get his CT scan. Then if lucky oncee a month I see him to turn over his pills. We had a great lunch a bit of private truck time.


----------



## tortdad

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Growing! It's a lot more work after I separated them.



Hahaha. Told you you should have mailed me one. I see your trading a few.


----------



## cmacusa3

tortdad said:


> Hahaha. Told you you should have mailed me one. I see your trading a few.


Yeah maybe, I'm afraid since I can't sell them that if my female has more then I'm gonna be overloaded.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Normally it is every three months for three days (while we go to his Drs and get his CT scan. Then if lucky oncee a month I see him to turn over his pills. We had a great lunch a bit of private truck time.



I guess with all the torts/pets you can't go with him. That a girl


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the Curse of the Weretort strikes again.
> That's Moozillion.
> Hey, Bea, not on-line?
> Where are you?


Hahaha!!! 
No, I've been offline for several hours. Been doing some errands and a little preliminary checking of the things I need to pack to spend a couple days out of town for work: I've gotten out of practice! 
I'll be going back to work Thursday.

Oh, and now that we know the names for the new British princess, Elsa gets a middle name! When I suggested to her that she could now be "Elsa Charlotte," "Elsa Elizabeth" or "Elsa Diana," she informed me that "Elsa Elizabeth" had a lovely, somewhat musical rhythm to it, and was the name she prefers. So "Elsa Elizabeth" she is!
She has now begun using the royal "we" when referring to herself...I hope this hasn't all gone to her head.


----------



## Momof4

New car rule in our family... No more trumping in the car!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hahaha!!!
> No, I've been offline for several hours. Been doing some errands and a little preliminary checking of the things I need to pack to spend a couple days out of town for work: I've gotten out of practice!
> I'll be going back to work Thursday.
> 
> Oh, and now that we know the names for the new British princess, Elsa gets a middle name! When I suggested to her that she could now be "Elsa Charlotte," "Elsa Elizabeth" or "Elsa Diana," she informed me that "Elsa Elizabeth" had a lovely, somewhat musical rhythm to it, and was the name she prefers. So "Elsa Elizabeth" she is!
> She has now begun using the royal "we" when referring to herself...I hope this hasn't all gone to her head.


Terrific.
Lovely name.
Tidgy went for a royal wee earlier,too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> New car rule in our family... No more trumping in the car!!!


So, silent but deadly and blame someone else?


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, All! 
To those for whom it is night time, sleep well and sweet dreams!
To those due to see the sun rise soon, have a lovely day!

I greatly enjoy being in a forum with international scope!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So, silent but deadly and blame someone else?



Not going to work anymore! I'm trapped in the car and gagging before I can get the windows down. I guess a warning would be nice.


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Good night, All!
> To those for whom it is night time, sleep well and sweet dreams!
> To those due to see the sun rise soon, have a lovely day!
> 
> I greatly enjoy being in a forum with international scope!



Good night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off Moongazing and hopefully gecko spotting, then a bit of sleep.
See you all later.


----------



## Myroli

Knight


----------



## tortadise

Yvonne G said:


> And you will be completely happy with it. When I first brought mine home, I had a speeding ticket within the first week.


Haha. I tell yah. This thing with the hemi in it does have some power and get up.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> And you will be completely happy with it. When I first brought mine home, I had a speeding ticket within the first week.



Oh you fibber, for speeding too slow???


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortadise said:


> Haha. I tell yah. This thing with the hemi in it does have some power and get up.


The problem is I have driven with my sister a lot, she does not "get up". Her idea of speeding is slowly as to not use too much fuel she gets it up to 50 maybe 55 in the 55 on her very familiar street. She does not go on the hiway, period. She at times will get pissed off at another driver and she'll punch it sorta and beat him from the light. Sorta. She has this ginormous truck, ya can't fit the darn thing in any parking place, she always hangs over. Her red one was so much better, quicker, kinda smaller and she drove it better. I liked it better. And now that I have ruined relations with my sister, I am outa the chat...Cheese ya all another time...


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Morning


Morning Mr. Taylor


----------



## mike taylor

Morning KEN


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Normally it is every three months for three days (while we go to his Drs and get his CT scan. Then if lucky oncee a month I see him to turn over his pills. We had a great lunch a bit of private truck time.


Private truck time.....you dirty lil lot lizard you


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Not going to work anymore! I'm trapped in the car and gagging before I can get the windows down. I guess a warning would be nice.



My youngest daughter's warning is she starts giggling.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Private truck time.....you dirty lil lot lizard you



Had to pay for my lunch somehow.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> The problem is I have driven with my sister a lot, she does not "get up". Her idea of speeding is slowly as to not use too much fuel she gets it up to 50 maybe 55 in the 55 on her very familiar street. She does not go on the hiway, period. She at times will get pissed off at another driver and she'll punch it sorta and beat him from the light. Sorta. She has this ginormous truck, ya can't fit the darn thing in any parking place, she always hangs over. Her red one was so much better, quicker, kinda smaller and she drove it better. I liked it better. And now that I have ruined relations with my sister, I am outa the chat...Cheese ya all another time...



Her revenge will be coming in (eekk ><) a week and a half.


----------



## Jacqui

Myroli said:


> I wish I could change my username to Myroliki to add the new addition(my hatchling sully Ki) to it. The original is the first 2 letters of my 3 dogs names(they are Mya, Rowdy, and Lily). Oh well, should of thought of it before I hit Okaye, lol



Ask Josh to change it.


----------



## Jacqui

How did the new tortoise do on her first night outside?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Last night/this morning I found no slugs on the forum. I imagine the assault will be double tonight/tomorrow morning.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Last night/this morning I found no slugs on the forum. I imagine the assault will be double tonight/tomorrow morning.



You just can't see them.


----------



## mike taylor

I bet his red foot cried it's self to sleep all by herself out in the back yard .


----------



## Jacqui

The heavy rains have stopped and the birds are joyously singing good morning to all. In the distance, a steamy haze softly blankets the fields and hill. The sun is slowly inching it's way up, bringing with it the beginning of a new day of wonder. The rain seems to have colored the land in a fresh and vibrant new life.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I bet his red foot cried it's self to sleep all by herself out in the back yard .



I thought that was you, when in the dog house.  Morning Mike.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> How did the new tortoise do on her first night outside?


 Haven't been out to check on her yet. 

I've been working like a dog lately so I took today off so spend some time with the fam. I'll go check on her after coffee and breakfast with the wife.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> The problem is I have driven with my sister a lot, she does not "get up". Her idea of speeding is slowly as to not use too much fuel she gets it up to 50 maybe 55 in the 55 on her very familiar street. She does not go on the hiway, period. She at times will get pissed off at another driver and she'll punch it sorta and beat him from the light. Sorta. She has this ginormous truck, ya can't fit the darn thing in any parking place, she always hangs over. Her red one was so much better, quicker, kinda smaller and she drove it better. I liked it better. And now that I have ruined relations with my sister, I am outa the chat...Cheese ya all another time...


See you can't resist.......... The lure of cheese!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning to those starting their day. To the rest of you, how is your day going?


----------



## tortdad

This poor tort was eating turtle pellets and strawberries her whole life. I got her to eat some real food two days ago but not yesterday. I've caught her several times eating the cypress mulch. I need to find some miner-all. I put some cuddle fish bone in there.


----------



## tortdad

Later today im taking the little boys on a picnic lunch at the park. Then once my 13 year old comes home from school it's off to see the new Avengers movie.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> See you can't resist.......... The lure of cheese!


Awesome. Haahahahahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning all.
Got a university girl coming to study economics now.
See you all in a couple of hours.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Later today im taking the little boys on a picnic lunch at the park. Then once my 13 year old comes home from school it's off to see the new Avengers movie.



Your a pretty darn good Dad.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Haven't been out to check on her yet.
> 
> I've been working like a dog lately so I took today off so spend some time with the fam. I'll go check on her after coffee and breakfast with the wife.





tortdad said:


> Haven't been out to check on her yet.
> 
> I've been working like a dog lately so I took today off so spend some time with the fam. I'll go check on her after coffee and breakfast with the wife.





tortdad said:


> Haven't been out to check on her yet.
> 
> I've been working like a dog lately so I took today off so spend some time with the fam. I'll go check on her after coffee and breakfast with the wife.


Awesome taking family time.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Your a pretty darn good Dad.


I try to be


----------



## Jacqui

Can you tell my service is going and then coming right back, so I am repeating things. *sighs*


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I try to be



Well sounds like your doing a really fine job of it. Nice to see a busy, hardworking person take time with their family.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Can you tell my service is going and then coming right back, so I am repeating things. *sighs*


I just thought you had a stuttering problem


----------



## Myroli

Morning, you guys get up too early...then again this my day off and I'm up before 8 so...lol


----------



## tortdad

Myroli said:


> Morning, you guys get up too early...then again this my day off and I'm up before 8 so...lol


I took today off too and was up at 6:30


----------



## Myroli

I get one day off a week plus every other weekend...and since I'm normally up shortly after 5 I really try not to be up before 8 or 9 on my days off( it never works since Ki's lights come on at 7:30)but that is one of the joys of having a tort, they wake you up more effectively than the dogs lol


----------



## Myroli

Ki says goid morning too, after he finishes warming up that is


----------



## tortdad

Myroli said:


> Ki says goid morning too, after he finishes warming up that is


Good morning. 

I would ditch that round disk type petco gauge you have there. #1 they are very inaccurate and #2 you have it mounted too high. It needs to be a ground level so you can check tortoise level temps. That couple of inches does make a difference. You can get a good digital gauge that measures both temps and humidity from Home Depot for $10.


----------



## Myroli

tortdad said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I would ditch that round disk type petco gauge you have there. #1 they are very inaccurate and #2 you have it mounted too high. It needs to be a ground level so you can check tortoise level temps. That couple of inches does make a difference. You can get a good digital gauge that measures both temps and humidity from Home Depot for $10.


Thanks, I didn't know that...one of my friends who has a sully works there and told me what to do


----------



## tortdad

Myroli said:


> Thanks, I didn't know that...one of my friends who has a sully works there and told me what to do



http://m.homedepot.com/p/AcuRite-Di...src=17588969&gclid=CNuJ4LvXqsUCFQsJaQod4WoAxg

They are in the outside garden section next to the swimming pool chemicals. Just ask someone where the wireless weather stations are and you'll find it. You just put one battery in it and set it on the floor of your cage.


----------



## Myroli

Okaye thanks


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Later today im taking the little boys on a picnic lunch at the park. Then once my 13 year old comes home from school it's off to see the new Avengers movie.



Sounds like a Saturday!! What a great way to to break up the week. 
We need a movie review.


----------



## Momof4

Rise and shine!!! 
We slept in a bit, now the kids are rushing. Our school starts way to early for theses tired eyes.


----------



## Momof4

Myroli said:


> Morning, you guys get up too early...then again this my day off and I'm up before 8 so...lol



What kind of work do you do?


----------



## Myroli

Momof4 said:


> What kind of work do you do?


I work at a pet resort right now but I'll be going to school soon to become a vet tech specializing in....reptiles/chelonians of course lol


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO! ! ! 

Just.......




And time for me to go to bed! ! !!


----------



## Momof4

Myroli said:


> I work at a pet resort right now but I'll be going to school soon to become a vet tech specializing in....reptiles/chelonians of course lol



Very cool!! Sometimes I wish I went to college but it just didn't work out and brain just can keep up. 
Are the dogs happy in a resort? My dogs have gone a few times.


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO! ! !
> 
> Just.......
> 
> View attachment 128723
> 
> 
> And time for me to go to bed! ! !!




Good night Steven!!!


----------



## tortdad

She did just fine last night. Out walking about now but didn't eat.


----------



## Myroli

Momof4 said:


> Very cool!! Sometimes I wish I went to college but it just didn't work out and brain just can keep up.
> Are the dogs happy in a resort? My dogs have gone a few times.


Yeah, we play with them some after we're done cleaning, and we offer optional services(extra charge)like potty walks for the dogs in the indoor/outdoor enclosures and snuggle/playtime which is when we go in the enclosure for 15-20mins and give them attention


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> She did just fine last night. Out walking about now but didn't eat.



Maybe try a pile of grocery store greens like organic spring mix. Then gradually introduce the others.


----------



## Yvonne G

Myroli said:


> Morning, you guys get up too early...then again this my day off and I'm up before 8 so...lol



Well, we now know your tortoises names, but how about we know yours?


----------



## Myroli

But that's just at the one I work at...I know some don't offer or do those types of things


----------



## Momof4

Myroli said:


> Yeah, we play with them some after we're done cleaning, and we offer optional services(extra charge)like potty walks for the dogs in the indoor/outdoor enclosures and snuggle/playtime which is when we go in the enclosure for 15-20mins and give them attention



My chocolate lab who is 125lbs is a jack wagon at the resort so I found an overnight pet sitter which works out because we have a zoo here. 
Sounds like a fun job!


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> She did just fine last night. Out walking about now but didn't eat.



I can't find my new one. The grass in his yard is up to my waist. I'll have to look harder today.


----------



## Momof4

Myroli said:


> But that's just at the one I work at...I know some don't offer or do those types of things



Ours does. Plus, massages!


----------



## Myroli

Momof4 said:


> Ours does. Plus, massages!


That's good


----------



## Myroli

And it is a VERY fun/interesting job


----------



## Myroli

Yvonne G said:


> Well, we now know your tortoises names, but how about we know yours?


Actually I only have the one tortoise(Ki) the others are my dogs, and my name is Ginni


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> I can't find my new one. The grass in his yard is up to my waist. I'll have to look harder today.


Mine was like that too so I pulled it


----------



## Myroli

tortdad said:


> Mine was like that too so I pulled it


The grass or the tort?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I just thought you had a stuttering problem



That too.


----------



## Jacqui

Myroli said:


> Morning, you guys get up too early...then again this my day off and I'm up before 8 so...lol



Plans for your day off? May I ask what you do?


----------



## Jacqui

Myroli said:


> I get one day off a week plus every other weekend...and since I'm normally up shortly after 5 I really try not to be up before 8 or 9 on my days off( it never works since Ki's lights come on at 7:30)but that is one of the joys of having a tort, they wake you up more effectively than the dogs lol



Not here. My tortoises never wake me up. The dogs and cats are another story. If there is daylight outside, they say time to get up.


----------



## mike taylor

Just wait til the rain comes ,she will be one happy red foot . Kevin


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> What kind of work do you do?



lol I asked that too! You can always tell I read this thread from oldest to newest by how often I repeat something said before.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> My chocolate lab who is 125lbs is a jack wagon at the resort so I found an overnight pet sitter which works out because we have a zoo here.
> Sounds like a fun job!



"jack wagon"?


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting here watching a wild turkey crossing the road in front of me...


----------



## Myroli

Jacqui said:


> Plans for your day off? May I ask what you do?


I work at a pet resort, and just chilling at home right now watching pitbulls and parolees but later I have to go to work for like 20 mins for a "mandatory" meeting...I live like a half hour away from work so I hate when the monthly meeting falls on my day off


----------



## Myroli

tortdad said:


> Later today im taking the little boys on a picnic lunch at the park. Then once my 13 year old comes home from school it's off to see the new Avengers movie.


It is an awesome movie, you'll love it


----------



## Jacqui

p


Myroli said:


> I work at a pet resort, and just chilling at home right now watching pitbulls and parolees but later I have to go to work for like 20 mins for a "mandatory" meeting...I live like a half hour away from work so I hate when the monthly meeting falls on my day off



Do you get paid a minimum amount of time or the actual time the meeting lasts?


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> Sitting here watching a wild turkey crossing the road in front of me...



After I started driving away and got to the main highway about a block away, there was another one crossing that road. lol It made me remember that I had not yet this season saw the two very light colored ones from last fall. Wonder if they survived.


----------



## mike taylor

Yummy turkey !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wild Turkey!
Love bourbon.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> lol I asked that too! You can always tell I read this thread from oldest to newest by how often I repeat something said before.



My new plan is to read everything first where I left off because if I reply to someone I get all lost and have to try to figure out where I was reading. So I read, like and then quote. Then I'm all caught up.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> "jack wagon"?



Jerk


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Other non-reptilian pets.
Not including chickens, geese and ducks that were not pets.
Thumper the rabbit who was huge, violent and black.
Tropical, marine and fresh water fish.
Various pond caught animals I would keep as larvae or tadpoles until they reached adulthood and then release.
Two budgies, called spearmint and peppermint.
Peppermint was huge and fat and couldn't fly. He was found queuing up with the chickens for food at our neighbours house.
He spent all day attacking his mirror and squawking insanely and bit anyone who tried to handle him, often drawing blood.
Canaries, introduced to me my my dad's friend a milkman, 'Milky', who bred them professionally and won lots of prizes.
I kept four for there little lives and managed to rear a few babies.Had a large; homemade cage in my bedroom and a huge aviary outside for the summer.
Loved all my animals.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yummy turkey !



I have never had the pleasure of eating wild turkey. We sure have a bunch of them in the area.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Jerk



Okay. Thanks.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> My new plan is to read everything first where I left off because if I reply to someone I get all lost and have to try to figure out where I was reading. So I read, like and then quote. Then I'm all caught up.



 Hey, it works.


----------



## Myroli

Jacqui said:


> p
> 
> 
> Do you get paid a minimum amount of time or the actual time the meeting lasts?


I think just the time the meeting lasts, so with my hourly wage being $8 i get paid maybe $2.50? I'm really bad at math so I don't really know


----------



## Myroli

It's Who'sday Tuesday at Hot Topic!!!! But since that's every tuesday idk why I'm excited lol


----------



## Jacqui

Myroli said:


> It's Who'sday Tuesday at Hot Topic!!!! But since that's every tuesday idk why I'm excited lol



So what do you get for that?


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy, I have been wondering about this, do you think having the children makes it harder or easier for you to have your husband gone? For myself, I am glad on one hand, I do not have little kids at home. I remember what a pain it was to do all that by myself. On the other hand, I would think it is atleast somebody there with you and might help you at the very least be too busy to miss your husband much.


----------



## Jacqui

This is just a curiosity question.... how many of you still actually read a "real" newspaper? I mean the paper type you have to hold in your hands and get ink on your fingers type. Do you read it daily or just perhaps the Sunday paper?


----------



## Myroli

Jacqui said:


> So what do you get for that?


They do different sales on the various Doctor Who things they have


----------



## Myroli

Jacqui said:


> This is just a curiosity question.... how many of you still actually read a "real" newspaper? I mean the paper type you have to hold in your hands and get ink on your fingers type. Do you read it daily or just perhaps the Sunday paper?


I read a bit when I'm putting it in trays for the bird cages at work...does that count?


----------



## Jacqui

Is was eating lunch the other day in a Pizza Hut and these two young guys (20s) came in. They really were eager for the bathroom, but the men's room was in use. So the other one, just went on into the women's side. Have you ever been desperate enough to do that? I would think the men have an advantage, because I know standing to pee is not something I like doing. I so prefer the ladies having a seat to sit upon.


----------



## Jacqui

Myroli said:


> They do different sales on the various Doctor Who things they have



Gotcha.


----------



## Myroli

Yeah  Do you watch Doctor Who?


----------



## Jacqui

So what is for lunch or supper today everybody?


----------



## Jacqui

Myroli said:


> Yeah  Do you watch Doctor Who?



No, I never have. I do not have a TV.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> This is just a curiosity question.... how many of you still actually read a "real" newspaper? I mean the paper type you have to hold in your hands and get ink on your fingers type. Do you read it daily or just perhaps the Sunday paper?


I read English newspapers whenever I can get them, which here is only a couple of times a month.
I used to read two or three a day and still do when they're available.


----------



## Myroli

You can watch it online or on your phone depending...it's a british show about an alien


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Is was eating lunch the other day in a Pizza Hut and these two young guys (20s) came in. They really were eager for the bathroom, but the men's room was in use. So the other one, just went on into the women's side. Have you ever been desperate enough to do that? I would think the men have an advantage, because I know standing to pee is not something I like doing. I so prefer the ladies having a seat to sit upon.


An ex-girlfriend used to use the cubicle in the men's regularly, as there was always a queue for the ladies'.
She was quite a tomboy.
I've never done it.


----------



## Jacqui

Myroli said:


> You can watch it online or on your phone depending...it's a british show about an alien



Where I live the internet/phone is spotty at best. Right now I am at the library using their computer. For the phone I have to either go to the top of the hill in town or better is out at the cemetery. I tried to watch a Bones episode once and it took half an hour to get about three minutes of show.  Talk about using my internet usage.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> An ex-girlfriend used to use the cubicle in the men's regularly, as there was always a queue for the ladies'.
> She was quite a tomboy.
> I've never done it.



I have thought about it, but never got quite that desperate. Your right though, the men's room is usually free more then the women's is.


----------



## Myroli

Oh wow...what country do you live in?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Myroli said:


> Yeah  Do you watch Doctor Who?


I have watched Doctor Who all my life.
It is the best show in the Whoniverse.
I read books, play games, paint figures, and watch at least one episode a day.
I know many of the stars from the old series and was even in a spin-off once.
I was a regular at conventions and got together with wifey when she was in another spin-off.
Love it so much.


----------



## JAYGEE

Turns out my office has asbestos....



My office outside of my office. Hope my fishtank stays cool enough and doesnt cook my fish.


----------



## Myroli

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have watched Doctor Who all my life.
> It is the best show in the Whoniverse.
> I read books, play games, paint figures, and watch at least one episode a day.
> I know many of the stars from the old series and was even in a spin-off once.
> I was a regular at conventions and got together with wifey when she was in another spin-off.
> Love it so much.


I really enjoy it too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Myroli said:


> Oh wow...what country do you live in?


Morocco, but I am half English, half Welsh.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JAYGEE said:


> Turns out my office has asbestos....
> View attachment 128780
> 
> 
> My office outside of my office. Hope my fishtank stays cool enough and doesnt cook my fish.
> View attachment 128781


Not cool.
Hope fish ok.


----------



## Myroli

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morocco, but I am half English, half Welsh.


Cool  I've never been out of the country(US) but I plan to save up money and go traveling


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Myroli said:


> Cool  I've never been out of the country(US) but I plan to save up money and go traveling


Been to 60 or so countries and lived in half a dozen.
It really is the best way to understanding and learning.
If you are able, do it!.


----------



## Myroli

Yeah I've heard a there are a LOT of beautiful places out there


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Kathy, I have been wondering about this, do you think having the children makes it harder or easier for you to have your husband gone? For myself, I am glad on one hand, I do not have little kids at home. I remember what a pain it was to do all that by myself. On the other hand, I would think it is atleast somebody there with you and might help you at the very least be too busy to miss your husband much.



Definitely easier! All of their sports makes the time go by quicker when he's gone. If it happens to be the weekend with no games/plans and he's gone, time goes by so slow. 
My husband is my BFF so I do miss him. If he traveled and we didn't have kids I would be so bored! I'm not one of those super social moms who has girls night out every week! I might do it once every few months since our bunco group stopped.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Myroli said:


> Yeah I've heard a there are a LOT of beautiful places out there


Ohhhhhh!!!!!! Yessss!!!!
The world is a very, very beautiful place.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> No, I never have. I do not have a TV.



No tv!!! How do you kill time when Jeff is gone?!!! That's is just crazy me!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> No tv!!! How do you kill time when Jeff is gone?!!! That's is just crazy me!!


She's on here looking after us lot.


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> Three hour walks ! Holy crap I'd pass out!


 Why? Are you that lazy? Don't you walk at all? If so, you'll regret it one day, believe me. Try it every now and again, for 15-20 minutes only.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Test tomorrow. Bye. Tired. One more lesson left.


 Good luck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good evening @Gillian Moore


----------



## Momof4

I bet Mike walks a lot more than he thinks he does while at work.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening @Gillian Moore


 Hello! How are you all? It was nice and hot today. I therefore went out for the usual walk, returned home and took Oli out to see some sun, which we both seem to love.


----------



## Myroli

Do any of y'all take your torts for walks?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello! How are you all? It was nice and hot today. I therefore went out for the usual walk, returned home and took Oli out to see some sun, which we both seem to love.


We're all good.
Tidgy and I also enjoyed some sun.
Wifey's out, again.
She cooked dinner earlier.
I said, "I can't eat this beef stew!"
She said," It's custard pie."


----------



## Myroli

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We're all good.
> Tidgy and I also enjoyed some sun.
> Wifey's out, again.
> She cooked dinner earlier.
> I said, "I can't eat this beef stew!"
> She said," It's custard pie."


Haha, what is custard pie?


----------



## Gillian M

Myroli said:


> Do any of y'all take your torts for walks?


YES!!! I always do when it's sunny, as we don't get much sun in my flat which is unfortunate. And torts *MUST* enjoy the sun as they do not enjoy it during Winter if they hibernate.

Do you?


----------



## Myroli

I will once he's bigger...he's only 5 months old, about 2 1\2 -3 inches right now


----------



## Myroli

But he does get supervised outside time everyday


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> YES!!! I always do when it's sunny, as we don't get much sun in my flat which is unfortunate. And torts *MUST* enjoy the sun as they do not enjoy it during Winter if they hibernate.
> 
> Do you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Myroli said:


> Haha, what is custard pie?


Sort of cold custard in a pastry, flan case, a dessert but nothing like stew.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good evening @Moozillion !


----------



## Myroli

Oh okaye lol


----------



## jaizei

JAYGEE said:


> Turns out my office has asbestos....
> View attachment 128780
> 
> 
> My office outside of my office. Hope my fishtank stays cool enough and doesnt cook my fish.
> View attachment 128781



What has the asbestos?


----------



## Gillian M

Myroli said:


> I will once he's bigger...he's only 5 months old, about 2 1\2 -3 inches right now


 I don't know how old my tort is, but I've had it for just over four years. When I take it out for a walk I follow it step by step. A lady once saw me and said: 'Goodness-you must be a very *patient* person to have chosen a tortoise as a pet, let alone that "*walking*."' She is right, although I don't know her: she was a passer-by.


----------



## Myroli

I'm at work for my meeting so I'll talk to y'all in a bit


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> What has the asbestos?


She's doing as best os she can!


----------



## JAYGEE

jaizei said:


> What has the asbestos?


I think mostly the floor. The ceiling has rodent and cat urine and feces as well. So they are ripping out the whole inside.

I have been in this office for a little over a month, and 2 weeks in came down with a cough.

Enviromental came out and shut it down and kicked me out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I don't know how old my tort is, but I've had it for just over four years. When I take it out for a walk I follow it step by step. A lady once saw me and said: 'Goodness-you must be a very *patient* person to have chosen a tortoise as a pet, let alone that "*walking*."' She is right, although I don't know her: she was a passer-by.


I know her! 
It was Meriam.
She was right, it takes patience to walk tortoises.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know her!
> It was Meriam.
> She was right, it takes patience to walk tortoises.


 You bet! And *HOW* *MUCH* *PATIENCE *

But on the other hand, I chose it. It wasn't a pet imposed on me. Had that been the case things would have been different, I think.


----------



## Gillian M

Myroli said:


> I'm at work for my meeting so I'll talk to y'all in a bit


 Ok.Will be glad to hear from you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You bet! And *HOW* *MUCH* *PATIENCE *
> 
> But on the other hand, I chose it. It wasn't a pet imposed on me. Had that been the case things would have been different, I think.


I didn't exactly choose Tidgy.
I couldn't leave her to die in the house where she was.
But I am so glad I took her.
The joy she has brought into my life is incalculable.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Is was eating lunch the other day in a Pizza Hut and these two young guys (20s) came in. They really were eager for the bathroom, but the men's room was in use. So the other one, just went on into the women's side. Have you ever been desperate enough to do that? I would think the men have an advantage, because I know standing to pee is not something I like doing. I so prefer the ladies having a seat to sit upon.


Yes I have ! All the time ! Sometimes I go into the ladies room because its clean .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Yes I have ! All the time ! Sometimes I go into the ladies room because its clean .


Even when you don't need to go?


----------



## mike taylor

I walk all the time . To my truck, from my truck,to and from my house to the turtle yard . I walk in the woods ,but not for three hours in Houston heat you'd die .


----------



## Jacqui

Myroli said:


> Oh wow...what country do you live in?



Me? America.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I didn't exactly choose Tidgy.
> I couldn't leave her to die in the house where she was.
> But I am so glad I took her.
> The joy she has brought into my life is incalculable.


 Very nice of you, Adam.I personally was bored to death, frustrated...and so on. Someone suggested a pet, adding: 'A dog or a cat would give you company.' I'm not very fond of cats and as for dogs....I'm scared to death of them! Sounds funny, I know, but I cannot help it. So I decided to go for a ....*TORTOISE.* Though Oli gave me a lot of trouble at the beginning, I am now deeply in love with both OLIs: my tort and Kahn.


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> Turns out my office has asbestos....
> View attachment 128780
> 
> 
> My office outside of my office. Hope my fishtank stays cool enough and doesnt cook my fish.
> View attachment 128781



That does not look like fun.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> No tv!!! How do you kill time when Jeff is gone?!!! That's is just crazy me!!



I have my critters, the yards and of course books.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I bet Mike walks a lot more than he thinks he does while at work.



I would so too


----------



## Momof4

JAYGEE said:


> I think mostly the floor. The ceiling has rodent and cat urine and feces as well. So they are ripping out the whole inside.
> 
> I have been in this office for a little over a month, and 2 weeks in came down with a cough.
> 
> Enviromental came out and shut it down and kicked me out.



That is some serious stuff!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I have my critters, the yards and of course books.



And us!!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I walk all the time . To my truck, from my truck,to and from my house to the turtle yard . I walk in the woods ,but not for three hours in Houston heat you'd die .



Use an app on your phone to count your steps and miles. It's really cool to see how much you actually do in a day. I use the Fitbit app and you don't need a Fitbit.


----------



## Momof4

Don't you hate when your big dogs nails gouge your feet or toes? OMG, my dog just got me good when he got startled. I sat down and whined like a baby as my other dog was licking my face worried.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening @Moozillion !


Good evening, @Tidgy's Dad!


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Don't you hate when your big dogs nails gouge your feet or toes? OMG, my dog just got me good when he got startled. I sat down and whined like a baby as my other dog was licking my face worried.


 "Oh GOD!' I thought when I just read your alert. I'd probably get a....heart attack on the spot: I am SO SCARED OF DOGS.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sort of cold custard in a pastry, flan case, a dessert but nothing like stew.


Custard pie is WONDERFUL!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Good evening @Moozillion.


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> "Oh GOD!' I thought when I just read your alert. I'd probably get a....heart attack on the spot: I am SO SCARED OF DOGS.



Seriously? Bad experience?


----------



## Momof4

What are you guys scared of?
1. Dying
2. Being in a car accident
3. Snakes
4. Dying
5. Breast Cancer


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> This is just a curiosity question.... how many of you still actually read a "real" newspaper? I mean the paper type you have to hold in your hands and get ink on your fingers type. Do you read it daily or just perhaps the Sunday paper?



I read the paper faithfully daily, I love reading it, smelling the newsprint, turning the pages. I read every printed word including the obits and the want ads. I miss nothing (cackle) I really enjoy it and will hate when they finally stop printing and I have to read it on the computer. Besides, how can I put a monitor on the bottom of the bird cage, or wrap the potato peels in a monitor, or drain home made french fries on the computer??? I could continue, but I'm done. I love my paper.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Is was eating lunch the other day in a Pizza Hut and these two young guys (20s) came in. They really were eager for the bathroom, but the men's room was in use. So the other one, just went on into the women's side. Have you ever been desperate enough to do that? I would think the men have an advantage, because I know standing to pee is not something I like doing. I so prefer the ladies having a seat to sit upon.



Men have a toilet too so they can poop. I indeed will go into the mens if I have to. Better than wetting your pants in public. I have also peed in a sink in a crowded womens bathroom. I have no class, but better again, then peeing yourself....Besides 'peed in' Levis hurt....


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Seriously? Bad experience?


 Yes, I'm *very* serious. It was due to bad experience with a *STUPID* cousin of mine who was then a teenager and.....got bit by a dog! Even though I too was quite young then, that event remained engraved in my mind, and regretfully I have *NOT* been able to get rid of it, believe me. Imagine: just to see a dog, makes my heart race. Can't help it and I don't think there's anything I can do about it now.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Myroli said:


> Oh wow...what country do you live in?



She lives over the rainbow in Nebraska....Way out in nowhere land....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Myroli said:


> Do any of y'all take your torts for walks?



I used to take Bob, but now impossible


----------



## Myroli

maggie3fan said:


> She lives over the rainbow in Nebraska....Way out in nowhere land....


Haha that's awesome


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Me? America.



In Yvonne's singing voice, Somewhere over the rainbow...lalala


----------



## Myroli

Momof4 said:


> What are you guys scared of?
> 1. Dying
> 2. Being in a car accident
> 3. Snakes
> 4. Dying
> 5. Breast Cancer


1. Dying
2. Fire
3. Dead people
4. Not really experiencing life
5. Complete darkness


----------



## Gillian M

maggie3fan said:


> I read the paper faithfully daily, I love reading it, smelling the newsprint, turning the pages. I read every printed word including the obits and the want ads. I miss nothing (cackle) I really enjoy it and will hate when they finally stop printing and I have to read it on the computer. Besides, how can I put a monitor on the bottom of the bird cage, or wrap the potato peels in a monitor, or drain home made french fries on the computer??? I could continue, but I'm done. I love my paper.


 I have very rarely read newspapers recently. With the net, TV, radio and so on, I cannot bother with newspapers any more.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Gillian Moore said:


> I have very rarely read newspapers recently. With the net, TV, radio and so on, I cannot bother with newspapers any more.



I can't be bothered with radio, 'net etc. I hate all that noisy electrical BS...in fact I am the only person left in the world who's cell phone only makes....wait for it....PHONE CALLS!!!


----------



## Gillian M

maggie3fan said:


> I used to take Bob, but now impossible


 Why has it become impossible?


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> What are you guys scared of?
> 1. Dying
> 2. Being in a car accident
> 3. Snakes
> 4. Dying
> 5. Breast Cancer


1) Serious illnesses
2) Car accidents
3) The unknown future!
4) Losing someone dear


----------



## Myroli

Am I allowed to ask a tort related question or do I need to go to another thread?


----------



## Gillian M

maggie3fan said:


> I can't be bothered with radio, 'net etc. I hate all that noisy electrical BS...in fact I am the only person left in the world who's cell phone only makes....wait for it....PHONE CALLS!!!


 I see your point but as for the radio/TV one can set it at the volume one sees suitable. I too dislike *NOISE* due to the fact that I live alone with my beloved tort that is *SO* *QUIET*.


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> Men have a toilet too so they can poop. I indeed will go into the mens if I have to. Better than wetting your pants in public. I have also peed in a sink in a crowded womens bathroom. I have no class, but better again, then peeing yourself....Besides 'peed in' Levis hurt....



You are to funny!


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes, I'm *very* serious. It was due to bad experience with a *STUPID* cousin of mine who was then a teenager and.....got bit by a dog! Even though I too was quite young then, that event remained engraved in my mind, and regretfully I have *NOT* been able to get rid of it, believe me. Imagine: just to see a dog, makes my heart race. Can't help it and I don't think there's anything I can do about it now.




Poor thing!! 
Dogs can bring so much joy!


----------



## Gillian M

Myroli said:


> Am I allowed to ask a tort related question or do I need to go to another thread?


 I'd go see to another forum, then post a thread, depending on the subject.

Good luck.


----------



## Myroli

Gillian Moore said:


> I'd go see to another forum, then post a thread, depending on the subject.
> 
> Good luck.


Okaye, thanks, I posted it in my intro thread


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Poor thing!!
> Dogs can bring so much joy!


Who's the 'poor thing?' Do you mean me or my cousin?

Dogs are also very active and the most intelligent animals.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> This is just a curiosity question.... how many of you still actually read a "real" newspaper? I mean the paper type you have to hold in your hands and get ink on your fingers type. Do you read it daily or just perhaps the Sunday paper?



Since I live on a very well-travelled street, I cancelled the newspaper delivery many years ago. I didn't like the paper sitting all day in my driveway announcing to all and sundry that the house was vacant for the day. This was while I was still working. I got used to not reading it and never re-subscribed. I get a little news from the TV if I happen to watch a news show, but mainly I live here under my bridge or in my cave, blissfully unaware of what's going on in the world.


----------



## Myroli

Me too, people at work are always talking about stuff they saw in the news and I have NO idea what they're talking about


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Don't you hate when your big dogs nails gouge your feet or toes? OMG, my dog just got me good when he got startled. I sat down and whined like a baby as my other dog was licking my face worried.



Ouchee! That does hurt.


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Who's the 'poor thing?' Do you mean me or my cousin?
> 
> Dogs are also very active and the most intelligent animals.



Just reread it. So your Stupid cousin got bit! But still I'm sorry you get nervous when you see a dog. Kinda like anxiety, it's horrible.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> "Oh GOD!' I thought when I just read your alert. I'd probably get a....heart attack on the spot: I am SO SCARED OF DOGS.



Is there a reason?


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes, I'm *very* serious. It was due to bad experience with a *STUPID* cousin of mine who was then a teenager and.....got bit by a dog! Even though I too was quite young then, that event remained engraved in my mind, and regretfully I have *NOT* been able to get rid of it, believe me. Imagine: just to see a dog, makes my heart race. Can't help it and I don't think there's anything I can do about it now.



I see somebody already asked. Never too late. Hard for me to imagine being afraid of dogs as they are my best friends and family too.


----------



## Jacqui

Myroli said:


> Am I allowed to ask a tort related question or do I need to go to another thread?



ask away


----------



## Momof4

I only read the small local paper that gets thrown in my driveway. It just has community events etc. I do know many who religiously read it front to back even if it's a few days old.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Just reread it. So your Stupid cousin got bit! But still I'm sorry you get nervous when you see a dog. Kinda like anxiety, it's horrible.


 Fear, anxiety, a nightmare.....you name it.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> In Yvonne's singing voice, Somewhere over the rainbow...lalala


----------



## Momof4

Myroli said:


> Am I allowed to ask a tort related question or do I need to go to another thread?



You can ask here.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> She lives over the rainbow in Nebraska....Way out in nowhere land....



Which is the very bestest place to live.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I see somebody already asked. Never too late. Hard for me to imagine being afraid of dogs as they are my best friends and family too.


 They are such popular pets. But the experience I went through as a child when that foolish cousin of mine got bit by a dog, had so much effect on me and I just cannot overcome that fear!


----------



## Myroli

Momof4 said:


> You can ask here.


I asked in my intro thread, but I'll ask here too: Ki is refusing to eat his pellet food(I feed grass and weeds as main diet)even though I mix it in with other stuff


----------



## mike taylor

I fear two things .......
Mad wife
Bugs of any kind 
I hate bugs !


----------



## Myroli

Gillian Moore said:


> They are such popular pets. But the experience I went through as a child when that foolish cousin of mine got bit by a dog, had so much effect on me and I just cannot overcome that fear!


Maybe try looking at pics of toy breed puppies, they are so small and cute it might be okaye?


----------



## Momof4

Myroli said:


> I asked in my intro thread, but I'll ask here too: Ki is refusing to eat his pellet food(I feed grass and weeds as main diet)even though I mix it in with other stuff



What kind of pellet food? Are you soaking it warm water to make it soft? Not everyone uses it so it won't hurt him if you don't.


----------



## Myroli

Momof4 said:


> What kind of pellet food? Are you soaking it warm water to make it soft? Not everyone uses it so it won't hurt him if you don't.


Yes I soak it, he waits till it dries then eats the stuff I mixed it with while the pellet food falls off. And no I didn't know he doesn't need it, a friend of mine who has a 5 year old sully said he NEEDS to eat it


----------



## mike taylor

In the wild they eat grass, weeds ,and animal poop . They have no one giving them food . So I'd say you're good on not feeding him any .


----------



## Myroli

mike taylor said:


> In the wild they eat grass, weeds ,and animal poop . They have no one giving them food . So I'd say you're good on not feeding him any .


Okaye thanks


----------



## mike taylor

Myroli said:


> Yes I soak it, he waits till it dries then eats the stuff I mixed it with while the pellet food falls off. And no I didn't know he doesn't need it, a friend of mine who has a 5 year old sully said he NEEDS to eat it


This reminded me of an old post someone made . They asked if a enclosure could be to big . Because some D.A. told them that's the problem with their tort . I said I don't think god builds them little houses . hahahaha I kill me !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good evening, @Tidgy's Dad!


Evening, I didn't get this tag .
Seems to be about 50%
Sorry.


----------



## Myroli

What does D.A. stand for?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> What are you guys scared of?
> 1. Dying
> 2. Being in a car accident
> 3. Snakes
> 4. Dying
> 5. Breast Cancer


Breast cancer.
In wifey.
Her family has a bit of history there, so it terrifies me.
No worries so far, thankfully.


----------



## Momof4

Myroli said:


> What does D.A. stand for?



Dumb A**


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> I read the paper faithfully daily, I love reading it, smelling the newsprint, turning the pages. I read every printed word including the obits and the want ads. I miss nothing (cackle) I really enjoy it and will hate when they finally stop printing and I have to read it on the computer. Besides, how can I put a monitor on the bottom of the bird cage, or wrap the potato peels in a monitor, or drain home made french fries on the computer??? I could continue, but I'm done. I love my paper.


Beautiful answer.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Breast cancer.
> In wifey.
> Her family has a bit of history there, so it terrifies me.
> No worries so far, thankfully.



Me too! It's time for my mammogram and it will be my 13th one!


----------



## Myroli

Momof4 said:


> Dumb A**


Oh...okaye makes sense


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, I didn't get this tag .
> Seems to be about 50%
> Sorry.



In your alert box have you check your alert preferences ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Men have a toilet too so they can poop. I indeed will go into the mens if I have to. Better than wetting your pants in public. I have also peed in a sink in a crowded womens bathroom. I have no class, but better again, then peeing yourself....Besides 'peed in' Levis hurt....


So funny!!!
Love the new avatar, too.
Much better than cars.
So I guess you'll put a car there again now.


----------



## Momof4

@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Momof4

Off to practices, see you all later tonight. I'm gonna walk with my friends instead of sitting on my butt talking. I'm trying to get 10,000 steps a day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> I can't be bothered with radio, 'net etc. I hate all that noisy electrical BS...in fact I am the only person left in the world who's cell phone only makes....wait for it....PHONE CALLS!!!


Nearly, mine too, though it does texts as well, but I barely use that.


----------



## Myroli

Momof4 said:


> Off to practices, see you all later tonight. I'm gonna walk with my friends instead of sitting on my butt talking. I'm trying to get 10,000 steps a day.


Good luck  I try getting the same and even have it counting the steps at work and still never make it :/


----------



## mike taylor

Myroli said:


> What does D.A. stand for?


Dumb ***


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Myroli said:


> Am I allowed to ask a tort related question or do I need to go to another thread?


Ask


Momof4 said:


> Me too! It's time for my mammogram and it will be my 13th one!


Good luck with that.
Made me shudder just thinking about it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> In your alert box have you check your alert preferences ?


Yep, it's fine.
Can't understand why I only get half of them.


----------



## jaizei

@Tidgy's Dad can you hear me now?


----------



## jaizei

@Tidgy's Dad! What about now?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> @Tidgy's Dad! What about now?


Sorry, yes, got those two and Momof4's earlier.
Just wasn't paying attention.
Thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> @Tidgy's Dad


Thanks, got that one.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone
I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## mike taylor

All good here . Cooking up some jambalaya.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good here too, Cooking up some trouble.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good here too, Cooking up some trouble.


That's my line


----------



## mike taylor

No,no that's my line !


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Me too! It's time for my mammogram and it will be my 13th one!



I keep thinking I need to be brave and get one.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> All good here . Cooking up some jambalaya.



Is this to make me both jealous and hungry?


----------



## Myroli

Jacqui said:


> Is this to make me both jealous and hungry?


I would assume so lol


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning Steven


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> All good here . Cooking up some jambalaya.


Picture Please ! ! ! !

One of my favorite! ! !


----------



## Myroli

Jacqui said:


> Good morning Steven


Who's Steven?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good morning Steven


Good Morning My Lady ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Myroli said:


> Who's Steven?



He is. *points*


----------



## mike taylor

What's up Steven ?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning My Lady ! ! !



Have things gotten better at work?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good morning Steven


You have eagle eyes!!! You just don't miss a thing. Hahaha~~

Go to go now. Need to go to a factor that is about 90 minutes away. You have a good evening!!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> You have eagle eyes!!! You just don't miss a thing. Hahaha~~
> 
> Go to go now. Need to go to a factor that is about 90 minutes away. You have a good evening!!



Hope the day goes well.


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening @Moozillion.


Good evening, @Gillian Moore


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> That's my line





mike taylor said:


> No,no that's my line !


You both missed your chance.
So now it's my line.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You both missed your chance.
> So now it's my line.


----------



## Myroli

How long have you all known each other?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 128819


Oh, yes he did!


----------



## Myroli

You seem to have a lot of inside jokes


----------



## jaizei

Myroli said:


> How long have you all known each other?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, yes, got those two and Momof4's earlier.
> Just wasn't paying attention.
> Thanks.



I think the alert you missed earlier had punctuation right after so I thought that might have been why


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've only been here 3 months, but some of them have been here for years, most of their lives in some cases, I imagine.
Once in, there's no escape.
There are some running themes and jokes here, but you soon pick it up as you go along.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I think the alert you missed earlier had punctuation right after so I thought that might have been why


Thanks.
I'll look tomorrow and see if the others I missed had that, too.


----------



## Myroli

Okaye thanks  and @jaizei that is the saying we have at work, once you're apart of the family you may never leave lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, I'm off to pay close attention to the inside of my eyelids for a tick.
Nighty-night.


----------



## jaizei

Myroli said:


> Okaye thanks  and @jaizei that is the saying we have at work, once you're apart of the family you may never leave lol



How long have you worked there?


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> All good here . Cooking up some jambalaya.



Pic please! I have never had the privilege of tasting it!


----------



## Myroli

jaizei said:


> How long have you worked there?


A year and half


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Pic please! I have never had the privilege of tasting it!


I expect it's all gobbled up by now.
G'night.


----------



## Myroli

Knight


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, I'm off to pay close attention to the inside of my eyelids for a tick.
> Nighty-night.


Night


----------



## AZtortMom

Myroli said:


> How long have you all known each other?


Hmm.. A couple years..


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Pic please! I have never had the privilege of tasting it!


Sorry it's in my tummy . I could take after pictures .hahaha


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> Sorry it's in my tummy . I could take after pictures .hahaha


That's really disgusting


----------



## mike taylor

I know right !


----------



## mike taylor

I was joking I wouldn't do that . haha


----------



## dmmj

I äm in the hospital right now, on a tablet.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I was joking I wouldn't do that . haha



My husband would!


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> I äm in the hospital right now, on a tablet.



I have been wondering where you were! I miss your jokes! What's up?


----------



## Momof4

Myroli said:


> You seem to have a lot of inside jokes



Not really, just cheese and boobies!


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> My husband would!


Haha


----------



## mike taylor

Somebody say boobies ? Where!


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> I äm in the hospital right now, on a tablet.


You ok?


----------



## tortdad

Now that I have my tort sleeping outside like it's supposed to I have my 4 year old sleeping in bed by himself like he's supposed to. Today we went and bought mattresses for his bunk bed and ket him pick out sheet sets for them. Top bunk is Spider-Man and bottom bunk is the avengers. He said he gets to sleep in the top bunk and I get the bottom. 

He also said I don't ever have to sleep with mommy again. I told him I like sleeping with mommy and he told me to bad, lol. 





He got a new poster today too



It was raining so we didn't get to go on our picnic but the new avengers movie was awesome


----------



## Heather H

Hi on for a bit. Trying to catch up.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Breast cancer.
> In wifey.
> Her family has a bit of history there, so it terrifies me.
> No worries so far, thankfully.


Good luck to your wifey. I saw a t-shirt on Amazon that says wifey thought of you.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

sup


----------



## Heather H

Hi Nick. How are you?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i hate school so much i now have three D's!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Hi Nick. How are you?


good. how are you going?


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate school so much i now have three D's!


I understand how you hate it. Would love to tell you it gets easier. Maybe the new school will be good for you.


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> good. how are you going?


I'm good ty  almost punched 2 woman today. But restrained myself.


----------



## mike taylor

I wish I could go back to high school . With what I know now . I would be the biggest nerd . Glasses and all .


----------



## mike taylor

Just enjoy being a young man Newt . Working sucks also .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> I'm good ty  almost punched 2 woman today. But restrained myself.


why?


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Now that I have my tort sleeping outside like it's supposed to I have my 4 year old sleeping in bed by himself like he's supposed to. Today we went and bought mattresses for his bunk bed and ket him pick out sheet sets for them. Top bunk is Spider-Man and bottom bunk is the avengers. He said he gets to sleep in the top bunk and I get the bottom.
> 
> He also said I don't ever have to sleep with mommy again. I told him I like sleeping with mommy and he told me to bad, lol.
> 
> View attachment 128843
> View attachment 128844
> View attachment 128845
> 
> He got a new poster today too
> View attachment 128846
> 
> 
> It was raining so we didn't get to go on our picnic but the new avengers movie was awesome



How cute!! His room is spotless!! How is that possible?


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> I'm good ty  almost punched 2 woman today. But restrained myself.



Details please!


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why?


1- told me I was stupid for letting the mother of my son's baby sleep over ( the baby is sick and they are taking turns sleeping and caring for the baby). 2. Went to pick up stuff at the store a kid knocked down a display, the employee yelled at the kid, my son's friend went to help pick up the stuff, the employee yelled at her and pushed her. I reported her to the manager. I was pissed. She was lucky my son does not hit women. @Momof4


----------



## Heather H

My son is on crutches because he fell down the stairs the other night , bad sprain. He can't take care of his daughter alone. So we had a family meeting and are letting her mom stay with us.


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> 1- told me I was stupid for letting the mother of my son's baby sleep over ( the baby is sick and they are taking turns sleeping and caring for the baby). 2. Went to pick up stuff at the store a kid knocked down a display, the employee yelled at the kid, my son's friend went to help pick up the stuff, the employee yelled at her and pushed her. I reported her to the manager. I was pissed. She was lucky my son does not hit women. @Momof4



1 none of their business 
2 wow, glad you reported it! I'm sure it's on video. 

You had a rough day!!


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> My son is on crutches because he fell down the stairs the other night , bad sprain. He can't take care of his daughter alone. So we had a family meeting and are letting her mom stay with us.



Ouch, sprains can hurt more than breaks and take longer to heal.


----------



## Momof4

@dmmj what's going on with you? I hope it's nothing to serious.


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> My son is on crutches because he fell down the stairs the other night , bad sprain. He can't take care of his daughter alone. So we had a family meeting and are letting her mom stay with us.


Letting her stay there sounds like a good idea to me. It also shows the two parents that it's not so easy to raise a baby alone. Sorry about the sprained ankle. Yes they can be worse than a break sometimes.


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> You ok?


Acute renal failure, sounds worse than it is.


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> I have been wondering where you were! I miss your jokes! What's up?


Acute renal failure, sounds worse than it is


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> 1 none of their business
> 2 wow, glad you reported it! I'm sure it's on video.
> 
> You had a rough day!!


I did not think of video.


----------



## Heather H

dmmj said:


> Acute renal failure, sounds worse than it is.


Are you on dialysis? Best of luck.


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> Letting her stay there sounds like a good idea to me. It also shows the two parents that it's not so easy to raise a baby alone. Sorry about the sprained ankle. Yes they can be worse than a break sometimes.


I like having her here. I got a daughter and granddaughter . Glad my son had a baby with his best friend. I think they are falling in love. They work well together and talk about all parenting issues.just wish they were older


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> I like having her here. I got a daughter and granddaughter . Glad my son had a baby with his best friend. I think they are falling in love. They work well together and talk about all parenting issues.just wish they were older


There's people that are twice their age that aren't as mature. It sounds like they may have a good thing going there.


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> Acute renal failure, sounds worse than it is



Oh my goodness! How long have you been in hospital? 
We miss you! Keep us posted and check in once in awhile!


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> There's people that are twice their age that aren't as mature. It sounds like they may have a good thing going there.


I think so. I just checked on them . They are watching a movie with the baby between them in a laundry basket ( she has a cold and has to sleep propped up). Lol


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> Oh my goodness! How long have you been in hospital?
> We miss you! Keep us posted and check in once in awhile![/QUOTE4 weeks now or so


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Gillian Moore said:


> Why has it become impossible?


He weighs 120 pounds. It takes a truck and 2 strong guys to lift him. Strong guys are not exactly in this old lady's life right now, and like I said before Bob will never ride in the IROCKET


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Poor thing!!
> Dogs can bring so much joy!



I don't much care for dogs. I'm a cat person who also keeps chelonia...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Gillian Moore said:


> I see your point but as for the radio/TV one can set it at the volume one sees suitable. I too dislike *NOISE* due to the fact that I live alone with my beloved tort that is *SO* *QUIET*.



My morning routine is to feed 7 box turtles, a large Sulcata, a Hermanni, 2 Russians, one very sick, a desert type tortoise, 3 cats, and 5 parakeets, then I have tea and the newspaper. It MY time for me and I really enjoy it. I like the paper...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Myroli said:


> Am I allowed to ask a tort related question or do I need to go to another thread?



ask away


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Gillian Moore said:


> 1) Serious illnesses
> 2) Car accidents
> 3) The unknown future!
> 4) Losing someone dear


none of any of that. I don't have accidents and am looking forward to the end....I'm done...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Heather H said:


> 1- told me I was stupid for letting the mother of my son's baby sleep over ( the baby is sick and they are taking turns sleeping and caring for the baby). 2. Went to pick up stuff at the store a kid knocked down a display, the employee yelled at the kid, my son's friend went to help pick up the stuff, the employee yelled at her and pushed her. I reported her to the manager. I was pissed. She was lucky my son does not hit women. @Momof4



That kinda stuff pisses me off and in the mood I've been in lately, I have been in several arguments, but as soon as I get ready with my cane they back down. My 6'4" biker husband taught me to fight, I am not afraid, and I usually hit first. Pick up anything and when you are certain it's about to get physical, pick up something and hit them hard...with the hopes that takes the steam outa them and you don't usually get hit at all......take a lesson from an old lady who has been there done that and refused to buy the shirt...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

dmmj said:


> Acute renal failure, sounds worse than it is.



I had that, my GFR was 12, but I turned around and drink water now instead of Mt. Dew, now it's 20. Glad you made it


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Heather H said:


> Are you on dialysis? Best of luck.



They only put you on dialysis only when you are dying. With kidney failure they don't seem to care or do much...At least that was my experience...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Good luck to your wifey. I saw a t-shirt on Amazon that says wifey thought of you.


Thanks Heather.
Wifey is always thinking of me, bless her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Somebody say boobies ? Where!






BOOBIES !!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate school so much i now have three D's!


Delirium, Depression and Dementia ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I wish I could go back to high school . With what I know now . I would be the biggest nerd . Glasses and all .


Nerds rock !!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> My morning routine is to feed 7 box turtles, a large Sulcata, a Hermanni, 2 Russians, one very sick, a desert type tortoise, 3 cats, and 5 parakeets, then I have tea and the newspaper. It MY time for me and I really enjoy it. I like the paper...


............and cheese.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  cheese rules


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  cheese rules


Morning, Noel.
It does.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Noel.
> It does.


Morning Sir  I'm at work
You're up early


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Sir  I'm at work
> You're up early


No, it's 11.20 am here in The Royal Kingdom of Morocco.
But I've been up three hours or so.
Had to go to the doctor's.
He said, "Lie on the couch".
I said, "Why?".
He said, " I want to sweep the floor."


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it's 11.20 am here in The Royal Kingdom of Morocco.
> But I've been up three hours or so.
> Had to go to the doctor's.
> He said, "Lie on the couch".
> I said, "Why?".
> He said, " I want to sweep the floor."


Oooh. I forgot you were over there. 
That's an awesome joke


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Oooh. I forgot you were over there.
> That's an awesome joke


It's true!
Probably.


----------



## Myroli

Morning  I'm about to head in to work, hope everyone has an awesome day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Myroli said:


> Morning  I'm about to head in to work, hope everyone has an awesome day


You too.
Speak later.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 128853
> View attachment 128854
> 
> BOOBIES !!!!!!


I never saw a Bobbie with red feet. Cool looking boobies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> I never saw a Bobbie with red feet. Cool looking boobies.


I love boobies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> I never saw a Bobbie with red feet. Cool looking boobies.


How are you today?


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 128856


Have a splendid day yourself!


----------



## Jacqui

Myroli said:


> You seem to have a lot of inside jokes



Do not worry, you will soon be a victim to our "whit, sarcasm, jokes, pranks, and insider's knowledge".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Do not worry, you will soon be a victim to our "whit, sarcasm, jokes, pranks, and insider's knowledge".


Good morning, Jacqui.
The sun is afire here, a glorious day for tortoises and lesser beings alike.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I äm in the hospital right now, on a tablet.



We are sorry your sick and hope your better soon. Your absence leaves a big hole in here and in our hearts David.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have a splendid day yourself!



Thank you Adam! It's house cleaning day so I gotta get cracking. 

What are your plans besides laying on Doctors couch?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Acute renal failure, sounds worse than it is.



Well it sounds really bad.


----------



## Jacqui

Myroli said:


> Morning  I'm about to head in to work, hope everyone has an awesome day



You too!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 128856



Backatcha


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Jacqui.
> The sun is afire here, a glorious day for tortoises and lesser beings alike.



We are in another day of our continuing moisture filled week.


----------



## Momof4

Quick question... If you have new seed trays and no tort to mow it down, do you trim it with scissors when it get a couple inches? 
Same with an outside enclosure.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I think the alert you missed earlier had punctuation right after so I thought that might have been why



Good catch, Cameron. 

Note to everyone:

When you make an alert to someone, go back and re-read your post. If the alert isn't shown in green, then it won't work. If you have a period or a comma or a quotation or any punctuation immediately before or after the alert, it won't work. Always leave a space between the alert and the next letter/punctuation.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I äm in the hospital right now, on a tablet.




*DAVID!!!!!! *Finally!!! We've been so worried about you. Hospital, huh? I hope it's not too serious???


----------



## Yvonne G

Was finally able to find the new redfooted tortoise. I walked right past him several times and didn't see him:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Thank you Adam! It's house cleaning day so I gotta get cracking.
> 
> What are your plans besides laying on Doctors couch?


I'm going to swim the straits of Gibraltar.
I tried it once before, but put on too much grease.
I kept slipping out of the water


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> *DAVID!!!!!! *Finally!!! We've been so worried about you. Hospital, huh? I hope it's not too serious???



David has Acute renal failure and has been in the hospital for a few weeks.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Was finally able to find the new redfooted tortoise. I walked right past him several times and didn't see him:
> 
> View attachment 128868
> View attachment 128869
> View attachment 128870
> View attachment 128871



He is beautiful! I did that once, I searched and started to think my gardner took him, but knew he wouldn't do that. That little bugger was looking right at me sitting in the grass. I was so relieved! I think he was laughing at me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Was finally able to find the new redfooted tortoise. I walked right past him several times and didn't see him:
> 
> View attachment 128868
> View attachment 128869
> View attachment 128870
> View attachment 128871


Howd'ya miss him?
He's sat on top of a glass in your house.
I'd've spotted him straight away.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> We are sorry your sick and hope your better soon. Your absence leaves a big hole in here and in our hearts David.


I agree with Jacqui....I'll pray for ya.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Quick question... If you have new seed trays and no tort to mow it down, do you trim it with scissors when it get a couple inches?
> Same with an outside enclosure.


I do, and I give the cut part to one of my torts, would cut with scissors if I didn't have a tort......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Howd'ya miss him?
> He's sat on top of a glass in your house.
> I'd've spotted him straight away.



Finally you say something I think is pretty funny, and look....you didn't mention cheese...I am so pleased. A good joke without cheese.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  cheese rules



Oh lord, not you too???!
Oh crap I am just in the wrong place....


----------



## dmmj

T9 all wondering, I have acute renal failure, very serious but not life treating ad long as I stay on dialysis.


----------



## dmmj

Anyone got a spare kidney they are not using?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Finally you say something I think is pretty funny, and look....you didn't mention cheese...I am so pleased. A good joke without cheese.....


Don't tempt me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> Anyone got a spare kidney they are not using?


You would be quite welcome to one of mine if it were possible.
My lungs are knackered, but my kidneys are outstanding, apparently.
Best wishes.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

dmmj said:


> Anyone got a spare kidney they are not using?



Both of my are shot too. I am 'almost' in the same situation you are, I just am not quite that sick yet. I have been in the hospital too, and they simply said there's not much they can do. I ruined my kidneys with drugs, I never thought I was hurting my organs....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

dmmj said:


> T9 all wondering, I have acute renal failure, very serious but not life treating ad long as I stay on dialysis.


Wow
they said no dialysis for me until I was at deaths door....and I know dialysis is no fun...You're in my thoughts...


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> David has Acute renal failure and has been in the hospital for a few weeks.


OH NOOOO!!!! 
I hope he gets better fast!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Was finally able to find the new redfooted tortoise. I walked right past him several times and didn't see him:
> 
> View attachment 128868
> View attachment 128869
> View attachment 128870
> View attachment 128871


GOSH!!! He's a HANDSOME beast!


----------



## mike taylor

Afternoon peeps


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Afternoon peeps


Afternoon , sir.
And how are you this fine day?


----------



## mike taylor

I'm good ,an you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Great.
Finally feeling much better.


----------



## AZtortMom

maggie3fan said:


> Oh lord, not you too???!
> Oh crap I am just in the wrong place....


   that's a big cheesy smile just for you


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Afternoon peeps


Hi there *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> Anyone got a spare kidney they are not using?


I don't you want mine, I beat mine up pretty good with all the meds I'm on


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Was finally able to find the new redfooted tortoise. I walked right past him several times and didn't see him:
> 
> View attachment 128868
> View attachment 128869
> View attachment 128870
> View attachment 128871


My beasts do that to me too. I think they conspire on a daily basis to see which one is going to do it to me


----------



## Myroli

I'm at lunch, so what's up?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> that's a big cheesy smile just for you


Ha! Ha! Ha!
Very funny.
What cheese is made backwards?
Edam.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Anyone got a spare kidney they are not using?



What is your blood type?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Myroli said:


> I'm at lunch, so what's up?


Just the usual cheese stuff.
What've you got for lunch?


----------



## Jacqui

Mooz are you enjoying your last day before going back to work? (I do have the right day this time correct?)


----------



## Myroli

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just the usual cheese stuff.
> What've you got for lunch?


A frozen meal, Salisbury steak with mashed potatoes and corn


----------



## Jacqui

Myroli said:


> I'm at lunch, so what's up?



What is for lunch? How has work been this morning?


----------



## Jacqui

Myroli said:


> A frozen meal, Salisbury steak with mashed potatoes and corn



A micro lunch.


----------



## Myroli

Jacqui said:


> A micro lunch.


Actually this is basically what I eat everyday for lunch


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Myroli said:


> A frozen meal, Salisbury steak with mashed potatoes and corn


Oh, not too keen on those, but for work it's ok.
Mashed potato is better with a little cheese.


----------



## Myroli

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, not too keen on those, but for work it's ok.
> Mashed potato is better with a little cheese.


What is with you and cheese?!?! Lol


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, not too keen on those, but for work it's ok.
> Mashed potato is better with a little cheese.



Well, according to your strict definitions, you probably wouldn't consider what she's eating to be mashed potatoes.


----------



## jaizei

Myroli said:


> What is with you and cheese?!?! Lol



He's never even had cheez whiz, so I take all of his cheese talk with a grain of sand.


----------



## Myroli

jaizei said:


> Well, according to your strict definitions, you probably wouldn't consider what she's eating to be mashed potatoes.


Yeah they're more like flavorless gel like stuff but they're tolerable when eaten with the corn


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> What is your blood type?


B positive, like my attitude.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Myroli said:


> What is with you and cheese?!?! Lol


It's the yummiest thing ever.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> He's never even had cheez whiz, so I take all of his cheese talk with a grain of sand.


Don't take cheese with any sand.
It's horrible.
And gritty.
But you're probably right about the reconstituted potato.


----------



## Yvonne G

For lunch today I'm making nachos. I'm trying to not eat anything that doesn't break down during the digestive process, so instead of using corn chips, I'm deep frying flour tortillas. Then I spread them on a platter, layer that with ground beef that's been browned with onions, cover with cheese and put in the microwave until the cheese melts. I can hardly wait for lunch time!!


----------



## Myroli

Well my lunch is just about over so I'll talk to y'all after I get off at 3


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> For lunch today I'm making nachos. I'm trying to not eat anything that doesn't break down during the digestive process, so instead of using corn chips, I'm deep frying flour tortillas. Then I spread them on a platter, layer that with ground beef that's been browned with onions, cover with cheese and put in the microwave until the cheese melts. I can hardly wait for lunch time!!


Hmmmm!!!! Lovely.
Especially the cheese part.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> B positive, like my attitude.



I am an AB, so guess mine won't work


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> For lunch today I'm making nachos. I'm trying to not eat anything that doesn't break down during the digestive process, so instead of using corn chips, I'm deep frying flour tortillas. Then I spread them on a platter, layer that with ground beef that's been browned with onions, cover with cheese and put in the microwave until the cheese melts. I can hardly wait for lunch time!!




I usually skip all the middle parts and just put cheese on a tortilla, microwave it = quesadilla


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> Mooz are you enjoying your last day before going back to work? (I do have the right day this time correct?)


Yes, I am! Thanks for asking!


----------



## dmmj

I am a cheese snob. The hell you say????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes, I am! Thanks for asking!


Yes, I hadn't forgotten, Bea.
Make the most of your last day of freedom.
And all the best for tomorrow.


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> I am a cheese snob. The hell you say????


Hey cheese snob ! If you found someone that is a match to your blood type ,how would it work ? Does the donor have to pay for his / her doctor bill ,or is that free ?


----------



## Jacqui

David, is there a guess as to how long you will be in the hospital?


----------



## Myroli

Freedom!! I'm off for the day lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@AbdullaAli 
Hi how are you today?
Test ok?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @AbdullaAli
> Hi how are you today?
> Test ok?


Yes. Another tomorrow. *yawn* 
12:16 AM, tired...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Yes. Another tomorrow. *yawn*
> 12:16 AM, tired...


Well, good luck with that one.
You have a lot of tests.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, good luck with that one.
> You have a lot of tests.


Or very mean teachers...  !


----------



## mike taylor

This is how you know you're in Texas . The other shelled friend. Its part rat ,part pig ,and armored! Haha Easy to catch !haha Caught this one with my bare hands just sitting still walked right up to me . They can't see good so stay down wind and wait . They walk right to you . hahaha


----------



## Momof4

Oh, he is so cute!!! Do you see them often?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Or very mean teachers...  !


Yeah.
Some of the teachers here give tests instead of teaching.
It's the easy option.


----------



## mike taylor

I caught two ,but had to let one go to take the pictures . haha He's a boy ! You see his peepee ! Hahaha I kill me!


----------



## mike taylor

Its strange to see them out in the day time . I pulled into a driveway at a plant ,they were eating some bugs on the ground .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I caught two ,but had to let one go to take the pictures . haha He's a boy ! You see his peepee ! Hahaha I kill me!



I saw his peeped too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> This is how you know you're in Texas . The other shelled friend. Its part rat ,part pig ,and armored! Haha Easy to catch !haha Caught this one with my bare hands just sitting still walked right up to me . They can't see good so stay down wind and wait . They walk right to you . hahaha


I love armadillos, though I've only seen them in zoos or on TV.
Really beautiful.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> I saw his peeped too


Hahaha That's funny stuff !


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love armadillos, though I've only seen them in zoos or on TV.
> Really beautiful.


Cool little animals .


----------



## mike taylor

Adam ,fly to Texas I'll take you to catch one ,maybe even an alligator .


----------



## mike taylor

Some baby gators we caught a year or two ago .


----------



## Myroli

mike taylor said:


> Adam ,fly to Texas I'll take you to catch one ,maybe even an alligator .


Where would you go to catch an alligator? I live in Texas too and have never seen a wild one


----------



## mike taylor

Anahuac Texas


----------



## mike taylor

I've caught gators in Cinco Ranch in Katy Texas also.


----------



## Myroli

I've heard of Katy but not the other 2 places


----------



## mike taylor

Anahuac is just outside of Beaumont Texas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Adam ,fly to Texas I'll take you to catch one ,maybe even an alligator .


One day, my friend, I'll take you up on that kind offer.
I was in charge of a couple of thousand crocs in Thailand, and one of the other farms had 100.000, so alligators no problem for me, I think.
But armadillos, Wow!!!


----------



## Momof4

@Yvonne G @Will @Dizisdalife @N2TORTS and other Californians. What the heck are tortoise owners going to do if they make us kill the grass? We don't have any grass but I was going to put some in for a sulcata enclosure. I'm get nervous about that because I don't want to get fined for having green grass and watering it! 
What are your plans for all the grazers you have?

SACRAMENTO, Calif. (AP) — California water regulators adopted sweeping, unprecedented restrictions Tuesday on how people, governments and businesses can use water amid the state's ongoing drought.

The State Water Resources Control Board approved rules that force cities to limit watering on public property, encourage homeowners to let their lawns die and impose mandatory water-savings targets for the hundreds of local agencies and cities that supply water to California customers.


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> I saw his peeped too



Pee pee! I hate spell check!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> @Yvonne G @Will @Dizisdalife @N2TORTS and other Californians. What the heck are tortoise owners going to do if they make us kill the grass? We don't have any grass but I was going to put some in for a sulcata enclosure. I'm get nervous about that because I don't want to get fined for having green grass and watering it!
> What are your plans for all the grazers you have?
> 
> SACRAMENTO, Calif. (AP) — California water regulators adopted sweeping, unprecedented restrictions Tuesday on how people, governments and businesses can use water amid the state's ongoing drought.
> 
> The State Water Resources Control Board approved rules that force cities to limit watering on public property, encourage homeowners to let their lawns die and impose mandatory water-savings targets for the hundreds of local agencies and cities that supply water to California customers.


I don't understand.
Everyone's got to just let their gardens die?
Surely people with grazing animals get exemption?


----------



## spud's_mum

Just randomly joining in with I LOVE CHEESE! I even have 2 gerbils called cheddar and cheese  cheese died though so I only have cheddar now  cheese was 2 idk why he died he all of a sudden died unexpectedly :,( 

Back to the food now.... Haha 
What's your favourite cheese? 
Mine is cheddar and Camembert


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just randomly joining in with I LOVE CHEESE! I even have 2 gerbils called cheddar and cheese  cheese died though so I only have cheddar now  cheese was 2 idk why he died he all of a sudden died unexpectedly :,(
> 
> Back to the food now.... Haha
> What's your favourite cheese?
> Mine is cheddar and Camembert


Crumbly Cheshire, an English cheese.
But i love 'em all.
(but not processed cheese)
I went to school in Cheddar.


----------



## Myroli

I've never heard of Beaumont Texas either :/


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't understand.
> Everyone's got to just let their gardens die?
> Surely people with grazing animals get exemption?


It is the lawns that take all the water. I think people's gardens are just fine.


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> This is how you know you're in Texas . The other shelled friend. Its part rat ,part pig ,and armored! Haha Easy to catch !haha Caught this one with my bare hands just sitting still walked right up to me . They can't see good so stay down wind and wait . They walk right to you . hahaha


I didn't realize their little noses looked like a pigs nose. I always thought they were bigger. We didn't have those in Colorado.


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> @Yvonne G @Will @Dizisdalife @N2TORTS and other Californians. What the heck are tortoise owners going to do if they make us kill the grass? We don't have any grass but I was going to put some in for a sulcata enclosure. I'm get nervous about that because I don't want to get fined for having green grass and watering it!
> What are your plans for all the grazers you have?
> 
> SACRAMENTO, Calif. (AP) — California water regulators adopted sweeping, unprecedented restrictions Tuesday on how people, governments and businesses can use water amid the state's ongoing drought.
> 
> The State Water Resources Control Board approved rules that force cities to limit watering on public property, encourage homeowners to let their lawns die and impose mandatory water-savings targets for the hundreds of local agencies and cities that supply water to California customers.


Instead of lawn grass could you plant other types of wild type grass? Or just a whole bunch of weeds? At least in your tortoise pan I would think that would be okay.


----------



## mike taylor

Use gray water . Bath water , dish water ,and washing machine water . All you have to do is watch the soaps you use . Put in a rain collection system. Simple fix . I don't see why we couldn't put in a pipe line from Louisiana or some other state that has a crap load of water . It would create a crap load of jobs and no pollution.


----------



## mike taylor

leigti said:


> I didn't realize their little noses looked like a pigs nose. I always thought they were bigger. We didn't have those in Colorado.


They get bigger ,these were babies .


----------



## leigti

Where I grew up we always conserve water to a certain extent. It was just part of life. Everybody did it, and there was huge social pressure to do it. You didn't hear much complaining at all. Wasting water is one of my big pet peeve's.


----------



## mike taylor

Myroli said:


> I've never heard of Beaumont Texas either :/


Look at a map . haha haha Google maps are your friend.


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One day, my friend, I'll take you up on that kind offer.
> I was in charge of a couple of thousand crocs in Thailand, and one of the other farms had 100.000, so alligators no problem for me, I think.
> But armadillos, Wow!!!


Just let me know .


----------



## Momof4

leigti said:


> Instead of lawn grass could you plant other types of wild type grass? Or just a whole bunch of weeds? At least in your tortoise pan I would think that would be okay.



That's what I'm doing now. Except here it get so hot in the summer that our weeds turn brown. We get the best weeds during the winter so I don't want my yard to stand out because we get a lot of fly buys! I guess I will do the best I can and deal with it. They can't stop me from feeding my pets right?


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Hey cheese snob ! If you found someone that is a match to your blood type ,how would it work ? Does the donor have to pay for his / her doctor bill ,or is that free ?


As far as I know the donor is not charged foe the operation. Of course I legally can't offer financial compensation, but lets just say the donor would have a lifetime supply of grape leaves(hint hint)


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> David, is there a guess as to how long you will be in the hospital?


I am actually in rehab now, best estimate is July.


----------



## Myroli

mike taylor said:


> Look at a map . haha haha Google maps are your friend.


So it's up by Houston, that explains why I've never heard of it, I live near San Marcos


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Use gray water . Bath water , dish water ,and washing machine water . All you have to do is watch the soaps you use . Put in a rain collection system. Simple fix . I don't see why we couldn't put in a pipe line from Louisiana or some other state that has a crap load of water . It would create a crap load of jobs and no pollution.



Rain collection system would be wonderful if we got more than 5 inches a year! You guys get closer to 30ish! 
California is drying up!! I think I need to move! Texas is sounding good right now!


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> Rain collection system would be wonderful if we got more than 5 inches a year! You guys get closer to 30ish!
> California is drying up!! I think I need to move! Texas is sounding good right now!



They are also thinking about toilet-tap treatments.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Use gray water . Bath water , dish water ,and washing machine water . All you have to do is watch the soaps you use . Put in a rain collection system. Simple fix . I don't see why we couldn't put in a pipe line from Louisiana or some other state that has a crap load of water . It would create a crap load of jobs and no pollution.


I can't understand it at all.
We're on the edge of the dry Atlas mountains and Morocco includes parts of the Sahara, but we don't get rationing, though supplies run low at the end of each summer. California's rich isn't it? What's going on ?


----------



## Myroli

Piggy back ride!!! Lol nuisance snails are funny


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Rain collection system would be wonderful if we got more than 5 inches a year! You guys get closer to 30ish!
> California is drying up!! I think I need to move! Texas is sounding good right now!


Arizona is good too. We don't have the water restrictions like California


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Arizona is good too. We don't have the water restrictions like California


Gonna visit the petrified forest in Arizona, one day.
Pretty dry there.


----------



## Myroli

Yeah, WAY better then here in Texas where it's always so HOT and HUMID, the humidity is why I plan to move out of state asap


----------



## AZtortMom

Myroli said:


> Yeah, WAY better then here in Texas where it's always so HOT and HUMID, the humidity is why I plan to move out of state asap


That's why I left NJ


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> This is how you know you're in Texas . The other shelled friend. Its part rat ,part pig ,and armored! Haha Easy to catch !haha Caught this one with my bare hands just sitting still walked right up to me . They can't see good so stay down wind and wait . They walk right to you . hahaha



lolI have always wanted a pet one of those!


----------



## Jacqui

Grow a more tolerant grass that can handle hot and dry conditions.


----------



## Jacqui

As I read about the lack of water, lightening is flashing, thunder booming, and the wind slightly rocking the pickup. More rain is coming here. Just hope the really bad weather stays far away. (sad when the folks you know are so spread out that you have no place to wish the bad weather to)


----------



## jaizei

Myroli said:


> Yeah, WAY better then here in Texas where it's always so HOT and HUMID, the humidity is why I plan to move out of state asap



That's just crazy talk


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> As I read about the lack of water, lightening is flashing, thunder booming, and the wind slightly rocking the pickup. More rain is coming here. Just hope the really bad weather stays far away. (sad when the folks you know are so spread out that you have no place to wish the bad weather to)


You can send that weather here


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> You can send that weather here



Including the chance of tornadoes?

Remember Phoenix? She is so ticked that I brought her back inside, every time I go near her she is doing that hissy thing (expelling air) while jerking backwards. lol It is so funny to see.


----------



## mike taylor

I wish I could send you rain . Move to Texas it's nice .


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 128908



One way to conserve water...


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Including the chance of tornadoes?
> 
> Remember Phoenix? She is so ticked that I brought her back inside, every time I go near her she is doing that hissy thing (expelling air) while jerking backwards. lol It is so funny to see.


Well, you can keep those twister thingies
Yes, I remember Miss Phoenix
I'm glad to hear she is doing well even though she is full of **** and vinegar


----------



## Myroli

jaizei said:


> That's just crazy talk


Not when you work at a pet resort


----------



## tortdad

Natasha eating the salad her new Daddy made for her. 




I was happy to see she was eating her cuttlefish bone. Hopefully she quits trying to eat the mulch.


----------



## mike taylor

Does she eat good Kevin ?


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Does she eat good Kevin ?


Not yet. She ate crap before so she's just learning what good food is.


----------



## Myroli

Knight y'all


----------



## tortdad

Myroli said:


> Knight y'all


It's 8:30!!!???!!! Why you going to bed already


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> It's 8:30!!!???!!! Why you going to bed already


She goes to bed later then me. I got to bed at 730


----------



## Myroli

tortdad said:


> It's 8:30!!!???!!! Why you going to bed already


It's 9 and I get up at 5


----------



## tortdad

Myroli said:


> It's 9 and I get up at 5


I'm out the door at 5am


----------



## jaizei

It's more fun if you just stay up all night.


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> She goes to bed later then me. I got to bed at 730


Nice


----------



## tortdad

dmmj said:


> I am actually in rehab now, best estimate is July.


Long term hospital stays suck. I spent many a month in them after my wreck. If you ever need someone to talk to that's been there done that feel free to him me up.


----------



## dmmj

A recent study said funny men make better lovers. I make the ladies laugh all night long, just FYI.


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> A recent study said funny men make better lovers. I make the ladies laugh all night long, just FYI.



Hmmm, I haven't heard that one!
I bet the nurses are loving you!! You probably make their day! I hope your plans are still in place to visit your friend this year.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning (to me) all.
I woke to no electricity at the house. That means no coffee when I wake up. I'm sure many have no idea how important that first cup of coffee with the first cigarette of the day is, but trust me, it's simply wonderful. Then, no shower, had to eat fast food for dinner of which I'm very opposed to, and buy microwave crap for dinner at work. Such is life. Looking forward to an uneventful day,(night/morning) at work. Yay.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning (to me) all.
> I woke to no electricity at the house. That means no coffee when I wake up. I'm sure many have no idea how important that first cup of coffee with the first cigarette of the day is, but trust me, it's simply wonderful. Then, no shower, had to eat fast food for dinner of which I'm very opposed to, and buy microwave crap for dinner at work. Such is life. Looking forward to an uneventful day,(night/morning) at work. Yay.



Sounds rough my friend! I don't know how people do it! All you can do is give it time or look for something else. We don't want you to eat crap for dinner.
Miss you around here!


----------



## Momof4

On this day 100 years ago Baba Ruth hit his first major league home run!


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> I don't know how people do it!



Which part, the no coffee or fast food for dinner?


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> Which part, the no coffee or fast food for dinner?



The crazy hours! Your brain has to be retrained and programmed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's the nodding off at the electron microscope towards the end of shift that gets me every time!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Time for my bunny suit and to head inside. See us in a few hours …


----------



## mike taylor

Morning peeps


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Mike! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good Morning my Lady! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning my Lady! ! !


Morning Steven


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow Mike. You're up early.


----------



## mike taylor

This the time I get up every morning 5 a.m.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Never mind. Just realized the time zone thing and you posted an hour ago…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Me, getting ready to eat dinner.


----------



## mike taylor

Me going to work


----------



## tortdad

Me already at work


----------



## AZtortMom

Me too


----------



## mike taylor

Me at work now . Me get coffee now .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning (to me) all.
> I woke to no electricity at the house. That means no coffee when I wake up. I'm sure many have no idea how important that first cup of coffee with the first cigarette of the day is, but trust me, it's simply wonderful. Then, no shower, had to eat fast food for dinner of which I'm very opposed to, and buy microwave crap for dinner at work. Such is life. Looking forward to an uneventful day,(night/morning) at work. Yay.


Oh, Ken, i am with you there , all the way.
Get up, make coffee, sit down, have coffee with cigarette.
Set up for the day.


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> Me too


Me no have coffee, me mad


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Me no have coffee, me mad


Very sad face


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Me no have cigarette, me very mad.
Me no coffee, me very mad.
Me no coffee and me no cigarette me ******* livid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Me wish all TFO a very good Afternoon.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me no have cigarette, me very mad.
> Me no coffee, me very mad.
> Me no coffee and me no cigarette me ******* livid.


Makes for a very mad tort


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Well, you can keep those twister thingies
> Yes, I remember Miss Phoenix
> I'm glad to hear she is doing well even though she is full of **** and vinegar



Of all my sulcatas,, she is the one who seems to always find trouble to get into. She is a very willful brat, but I love that about her.


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO! ! ! !



Hi Steven!! Getting ready for bed now? What do you do while visiting the factories?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> View attachment 128966



What a cutie!


----------



## Jacqui

It is a sunny morning here. No tornado here, but lots of high winds, hail and hard rain. I lucked out, I have no major branches, just a ton of small ones. The maple seed planes make it so easy to see how high the water went last night in my yard. Pretty impressive.


----------



## Jacqui

Thoughts going out to Mooz (Bea) on her first day back to work after her surgery and recovery.  Hope your hand (and you) hold up well.


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> Hi Steven!! Getting ready for bed now? What do you do while visiting the factories?


Not yet. I have another con-call at 10:00 PM my time which is 9:00 AM Central time.

I went for the verification of OQ(operation qualification), and PQ (production qualification). Lots work to get qualify as a new vendor. But it is very challenging but fun.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning (or whatever time stage your at) everybody.


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like you have been very busy this trip Steven. When do you come home?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good morning (or whatever time stage your at) everybody.


Good Morning Jacqui! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Jacqui! ! !


On the 13th. Two day before the big trip! ! ! !WOO HOO! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Jacqui! ! !



Evening Steven!


----------



## Jacqui

On the way up here to get online, I drive by a bluebird house at the old church. The man who put them up has died and I do not know who takes care of them all. Last night in the storm the house had blown down. I stopped to look and dug down inside to see atleast one live baby. Not sure if it is a bluebird or not. I can not recall seeing any bluebirds by that house this spring. Anyhow, I tried my best using my fingers to rescrew the box back up.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> On the 13th. Two day before the big trip! ! ! !WOO HOO! ! ! !



I am so nervous, scared and yet excited about the trip.


----------



## Jacqui

*waves to Yvonne who is sneaking around*


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Not yet. I have another con-call at 10:00 PM my time which is 9:00 AM Central time.
> 
> I went for the verification of OQ(operation qualification), and PQ (production qualification). Lots work to get qualify as a new vendor. But it is very challenging but fun.



That's funny because my husband walks with OG & PQ! Yes, it's very hard work for a new vendor. 

It's probably the hardest part of his job besides getting the factory to ship on time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> View attachment 128966


Good afternoon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Not yet. I have another con-call at 10:00 PM my time which is 9:00 AM Central time.
> 
> I went for the verification of OQ(operation qualification), and PQ (production qualification). Lots work to get qualify as a new vendor. But it is very challenging but fun.


Best of luck with all that, Steven.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Good morning (or whatever time stage your at) everybody.


And a good afternoon to you, Jacqui.


----------



## Momof4

Having a nice day Adam? 
What are your plans?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I am so nervous, scared and yet excited about the trip.



Who's house sitting? Have you typed up all the chores?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *waves to Yvonne who is sneaking around*



**waves back**

I'm pretty nervous too. Well, if you want the truth - scared to death.


----------



## Yvonne G

My daughter just lives about a half mile from me, so she will come over and do what needs to be done. My biggest worry is about Misty. She's my faithful companion. She doesn't live outside, but rather in the house with me. So while I'm gone, she'll be in the house and probably pretty upset.

I'm trying to not dwell on it and hopefully everything will be ok while I'm gone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Having a nice day Adam?
> What are your plans?


I'm going to buy wifey a wooden leg for Christmas.
It's not her main present, just a stocking filler.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> **waves back**
> 
> I'm pretty nervous too. Well, if you want the truth - scared to death.




Then you two will get along just fine!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter just lives about a half mile from me, so she will come over and do what needs to be done. My biggest worry is about Misty. She's my faithful companion. She doesn't live outside, but rather in the house with me. So while I'm gone, she'll be in the house and probably pretty upset.
> 
> I'm trying to not dwell on it and hopefully everything will be ok while I'm gone.



That's nice your daughter is able to help. Can you leave a radio or TV on for Misty? I do that if we're gone most of the day. I really think it helps.


----------



## Momof4

How are you all meeting? At the airport or hotel?

I hope Ken gets to hang out with you all!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> It is a sunny morning here. No tornado here, but lots of high winds, hail and hard rain. I lucked out, I have no major branches, just a ton of small ones. The maple seed planes make it so easy to see how high the water went last night in my yard. Pretty impressive.



Glad the tornado missed your area!!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't understand.
> Everyone's got to just let their gardens die?
> Surely people with grazing animals get exemption?


My gallons per month is so very low per person, I don't think I have to worry. The grass not used for tortoises is already let to brown out. We get enough fog and rain, that the stronger deeper rooted grass and weeds will grow on their own. Some people are on their own well, they 'own' their water. It's not much like how the press is characterizing it. That's not to say we live in a swamp, but unless you see careless water use it makes little sense - water the sidewalk, letting toilets run for hours and days, running sprinklers in the rain, really silly poor use like that will be clamped down on. Some cities even have ordinances (very local laws) saying you must have a green lawn, xeroscape is not allowed. It's a big push to try and get many people to pay attention to a resource taken for granted. There are 'smart' meters to help water regulators sort some of it out. There is a huge proportion of people who get what is in essence un-metered water, that is again an ordinance thing that will have to be changed. I pay the water bill for my tenants because there is no meter per unit, I may be required to change that.


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> Thoughts going out to Mooz (Bea) on her first day back to work after her surgery and recovery.  Hope your hand (and you) hold up well.


Thanks so much, Jacqui and others!
So far, so good! I brought cinnamon rolls from a wonderful New Orleans bakery to pass around, to help things get off to a good start!
Had to get IT to help me get into my computer...LOOOOOVE our IT folks! 
My special handle-gadget for unlocking the doors and gates is working well- no hand pain!!
Everyone has been super nice!

In the interest of preserving my sanity I have decreed that ANY EMAIL that came in during my 3 months out does NOT EXIST!  I will start with today's email and I figure whatever is important enough will come back again anyway!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Myroli said:


> Yeah they're more like flavorless gel like stuff but they're tolerable when eaten with the corn


Get Stouffer's, meatloaf...I live on Stouffer's...feels like a real meal . Meat and mashed potatoes, that actually have really met a potato, really good meatloaf ....and....and.....NO CHEESE!!!
The Lasgsna is wonderful and it has...3 layers of....CHEESE, real CHEESE. the spagetthi is good, the mac n CHEESE is, well, mac n CHEESE. And now I will make my escape before CHEESE balls are thrown at me....are Cheetos considered CHEESE???


----------



## Maggie Cummings

dmmj said:


> B positive, like my attitude.


Keep up a good attutide like you have and know that we are all behind you...

You can't let one bad time
spoil all the good ones
Dale Earnhardt 2000
1951-2001


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Then you two will get along just fine!



Oh, once we're there everything will be a piece of cake. But we're both on different flights, all by ourselves!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> How are you all meeting? At the airport or hotel?
> 
> I hope Ken gets to hang out with you all!



It was going to be that Maggie picked up Jacqui and I at the airport, but now that Steven isn't going to Ken's house, it might be a better idea for Jacqui and I to ride with Steven and Irene to Maggie's. Steven is renting a car and staying at a motel in Maggie's neighborhood. No sense in two cars going to the airport.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> It was going to be that Maggie picked up Jacqui and I at the airport, but now that Steven isn't going to Ken's house, it might be a better idea for Jacqui and I to ride with Steven and Irene to Maggie's. Steven is renting a car and staying at a motel in Maggie's neighborhood. No sense in two cars going to the airport.


So who's picking me up along the way???


----------



## Yvonne G

My flight goes from Fresno to Phoenix to Portland, but I think Jacqui's flight might take her over Texas. If you can figure out a way to hitch hike up to the plane, we'll be glad to have you!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Of all my sulcatas,, she is the one who seems to always find trouble to get into. She is a very willful brat, but I love that about her.


Awww that's makes me happy I'm so glad she's with you

Good morning Jacqui


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Thanks so much, Jacqui and others!
> So far, so good! I brought cinnamon rolls from a wonderful New Orleans bakery to pass around, to help things get off to a good start!
> Had to get IT to help me get into my computer...LOOOOOVE our IT folks!
> My special handle-gadget for unlocking the doors and gates is working well- no hand pain!!
> Everyone has been super nice!
> 
> In the interest of preserving my sanity I have decreed that ANY EMAIL that came in during my 3 months out does NOT EXIST!  I will start with today's email and I figure whatever is important enough will come back again anyway!


Send them to me, i'll sort through them for you.
Glad things are going well, my friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Get Stouffer's, meatloaf...I live on Stouffer's...feels like a real meal . Meat and mashed potatoes, that actually have really met a potato, really good meatloaf ....and....and.....NO CHEESE!!!
> The Lasgsna is wonderful and it has...3 layers of....CHEESE, real CHEESE. the spagetthi is good, the mac n CHEESE is, well, mac n CHEESE. And now I will make my escape before CHEESE balls are thrown at me....are Cheetos considered CHEESE???


All good.
Not sure about Cheetos being cheese, I guess not, but they're yummy!.
Great post.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> Me already at work


Me been there at that time 6 hours.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> My biggest worry is about Misty. She's my faithful companion. She doesn't live outside, but rather in the house with me. So while I'm gone, she'll be in the house and probably pretty upset.
> .


If things were different, bringing her with you would thrill Ava. She loves playing with dogs that know to respect her cats.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Me been there at that time 6 hours.



I think I have 12 hours on ya.  gettin some whataburger then it's nap time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I think I have 12 hours on ya.  gettin some whataburger then it's nap time.


Cheeseburger ??????????


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheeseburger ??????????



Of course, but American cheese so I don't know if that counts as cheese to you. Maybe a processed-cheese product burger.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Of course, but American cheese so I don't know if that counts as cheese to you. Maybe a processed-cheese product burger.


Hmmmmm, doesn't sound as nice when you say it like that.
Home made burgers with real cheese are much better.
Or mushroom double swiss.
But I quite like a McDonalds or Burger King occasionally.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Changing the subject here…has everyone heard about this nut job in Nebraska suing all homosexuals for being homosexual? True story. She is suing all past, present, and future homosexuals. This is crazy on so many levels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Like a lunatic asylum in a multi- storey car park.
Crazy on so many levels.


----------



## Jacqui

Just letting you all know I wont maybe be on for a day or so. Our river is over it's banks already. Crest due at 11 pm. My houses sit in the flood zone.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Flood plain living is no fun.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Just letting you all know I wont maybe be on for a day or so. Our river is over it's banks already. Crest due at 11 pm. My houses sit in the flood zone.



Oh no, Can you divert it to Ca? Keep us updated as soon as you can.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Me been there at that time 6 hours.



Are you still wearing that sexy suit?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Are you still wearing that sexy suit?


The bunny suit stays off at 7-7:30 am. It's clean room protocol.


----------



## puffy137

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Changing the subject here…has everyone heard about this nut job in Nebraska suing all homosexuals for being homosexual? True story. She is suing all past, present, and future homosexuals. This is crazy on so many levels.


Now I'm worried . Will she sue Cesar & Reeva my gay tortoises too ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

puffy137 said:


> Now I'm worried . Will she sue Cesar & Reeva my gay tortoises too ?


Maybe hook'em up with a good attorney.


----------



## puffy137

Sorry to be nosy Ken but who is Ava ?


----------



## Momof4

puffy137 said:


> Sorry to be nosy Ken but who is Ava ?



His beautiful dog.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Just letting you all know I wont maybe be on for a day or so. Our river is over it's banks already. Crest due at 11 pm. My houses sit in the flood zone.


Some of you lot have no water.
The rest have too much.
What's up with the climate over there?
Good luck, hope you survive ok.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Maybe hook'em up with a good attorney.


Is it just in the US?
Or is the loon suing the world's homosexual community?


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Changing the subject here…has everyone heard about this nut job in Nebraska suing all homosexuals for being homosexual? True story. She is suing all past, present, and future homosexuals. This is crazy on so many levels.


 That's comical. How in the heck do you sue a future homosexual? I would follow that lawsuit if it was on tv like the OJ case was. I'd love to see her try to explain how she's not batpoop crazy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> That's comical. How in the heck do you sue a future homosexual? I would follow that lawsuit if it was on tv like the OJ case was. I'd love to see her try to explain how she's not batpoop crazy.


The part of the X chromosome known as Xq28 and/ or chromosome 8 may explain homosexuality.
So if you test the foetus before birth, you may be able to predict future homosexuality and sue the unborn baby.
If you're that silly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, that killed it stone dead, didn't it?
Nothing like a bit of spurious science to murder a conversation.


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Changing the subject here…has everyone heard about this nut job in Nebraska suing all homosexuals for being homosexual? True story. She is suing all past, present, and future homosexuals. This is crazy on so many levels.


I did a quick internet search, and the judge dismissed the case without even a hearing.


----------



## jaizei

Change of plans; who needs sleep when you have swag.


----------



## mike taylor

What Newt? I mean Jaizei !


----------



## Myroli

Hey how is everyone today?


----------



## Myroli

So a while back I was talking about Ki to someone and it was quite obvious(and sad)to me that they had no clue about torts when I showed them a pic of us "watching" a movie together on my phone, and she asked, "He lives on your bed?!"


----------



## Jacqui

Taking a quick break to update Jeff, so thought I would cone here. The power company has shut off all power. The water is now u to the top just before going into the house. Crest is still 6 hours away . I have never saw it any higher then it is now, so who knows what will happen.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Taking a quick break to update Jeff, so thought I would cone here. The power company has shut off all power. The water is now u to the top just before going into the house. Crest is still 6 hours away . I have never saw it any higher then it is now, so who knows what will happen.



I think floods are up there with wildfires as my least favorite disaster. Kinda ruin everything and there's nothing you can really do except move/evacuate.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Taking a quick break to update Jeff, so thought I would cone here. The power company has shut off all power. The water is now u to the top just before going into the house. Crest is still 6 hours away . I have never saw it any higher then it is now, so who knows what will happen.


Be careful


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I did a quick internet search, and the judge dismissed the case without even a hearing.


Good.
Common sense prevails.
For once.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Taking a quick break to update Jeff, so thought I would cone here. The power company has shut off all power. The water is now u to the top just before going into the house. Crest is still 6 hours away . I have never saw it any higher then it is now, so who knows what will happen.



What a bummer no power sucks big time! Get your supplies and stay safe.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good.
> Common sense prevails.
> For once.



For once is right! That lady needs to be committed!


----------



## Momof4

The cell phone lot has a great view of the planes coming and going! 
I'm here way to early.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Taking a quick break to update Jeff, so thought I would cone here. The power company has shut off all power. The water is now u to the top just before going into the house. Crest is still 6 hours away . I have never saw it any higher then it is now, so who knows what will happen.



Oh no...all the animals! Have you moved them all upstairs? And is your house strong enough to stay standing? Are the big sulcatas in their burrows?


----------



## Yvonne G

We have thunder today and no sun. No rain, but lots of thunder. A very strange spring indeed.


----------



## mike taylor

I hope everything is going to be OK Jacqui . You should totally move to Texas .


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> That's funny because my husband walks with OG & PQ! Yes, it's very hard work for a new vendor.
> 
> It's probably the hardest part of his job besides getting the factory to ship on time.


People do not like the changes. And we are trying to changing people.........Sometime I think I'm stupid or naive.

Our next goal will be GMP for this factory. Can you see how much fun we will going to have???


----------



## mike taylor

The company I work for is changing stuff around . People are going nuts over it . I just go with the flow . Doesn't do anyone any good to ***** about it . They get paid to do a job . So do what they say and it all works out .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No, no , no.
Tell them what to do and it all works out.


----------



## smarch

Good evening friends. I've missed you! Hope all is going well with everyone, there was too much for me to try to catch up on


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Good evening friends. I've missed you! Hope all is going well with everyone, there was too much for me to try to catch up on


And a jolly good evening to you, too.


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a jolly good evening to you, too.


Pretty great evening too. I'm watching Aqua Teen, making art and remembering to check the forum. Sounds like a perfect night to me... Minus not running, but I have to rest my probably shin splint for a little so it doesn't get bad


----------



## Myroli

Found another box turtle hit on the side of the road...unfortunately this time it was already dead :'(


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah , I see dead turtles all the time . I save the ones I can .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I hope everything is going to be OK Jacqui . You should totally move to Texas .



Yeah, right....like Texas doesn't have any kind of bad weather.


----------



## Myroli

mike taylor said:


> Yeah , I see dead turtles all the time . I save the ones I can .


Me too, I take them to the wildlife rescue since I have no experience caring for a wounded chelonian, but this was the first one that was already dead :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Pretty great evening too. I'm watching Aqua Teen, making art and remembering to check the forum. Sounds like a perfect night to me... Minus not running, but I have to rest my probably shin splint for a little so it doesn't get bad


Glad you're happy.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Has anyone heard from Jacqui. I hope they are ok!!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, right....like Texas doesn't have any kind of bad weather.


Not that bad of weather


----------



## mike taylor

My poor looking cactus has flowers on them .


----------



## smarch

Myroli said:


> Found another box turtle hit on the side of the road...unfortunately this time it was already dead :'(


I think I'd rather find it dead than it be too far gone and have to make the choice to turn away and know the suffering would drag or get myself to end it...


----------



## mike taylor

I agree .


----------



## Myroli

smarch said:


> I think I'd rather find it dead than it be too far gone and have to make the choice to turn away and know the suffering would drag or get myself to end it...


That's why I take them to the wildlife rescue, if they can't save it, they humanely put it down


----------



## Myroli

Knight guys


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> So who's picking me up along the way???


I could leave now and have you here by Saturday morn....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

jaizei said:


> I think I have 12 hours on ya.  gettin some whataburger then it's nap time.


We don't have a wataburger OR an In and Out....We are in a desert of hamburger stands, even Wendy's closed...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> It was going to be that Maggie picked up Jacqui and I at the airport, but now that Steven isn't going to Ken's house, it might be a better idea for Jacqui and I to ride with Steven and Irene to Maggie's. Steven is renting a car and staying at a motel in Maggie's neighborhood. No sense in two cars going to the airport.



She's just afraid to ride wih me as I do go over 50....


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> My flight goes from Fresno to Phoenix to Portland, but I think Jacqui's flight might take her over Texas. If you can figure out a way to hitch hike up to the plane, we'll be glad to have you!


I hope you guys have fun. I was hoping to get over there to that side of the state but couldn't do it. One of these days all meet all of you guys.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Moozillion said:


> I did a quick internet search, and the judge dismissed the case without even a hearing.



Is that your name because you have a million cows?
Can you send me a beignet from *Cafe Du Monde ?*?? James Lee Burke makes them sound soooo good!


leigti said:


> I hope you guys have fun. I was hoping to get over there to that side of the state but couldn't do it. One of these days all meet all of you guys.


I thought Ken and I were supposed to get you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

puffy137 said:


> Sorry to be nosy Ken but who is Ava ?


----------



## leigti

maggie3fan said:


> Is that your name because you have a million cows?
> Can you send me a beignet from *Cafe Du Monde ?*?? James Lee Burke makes them sound soooo good!
> 
> I thought Ken and I were supposed to get you?


I can't do it this weekend. Is everybody still in town next weekend?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

leigti said:


> I can't do it this weekend. Is everybody still in town next weekend?


may 15th to the 17th


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The bunny suit stays off at 7-7:30 am. It's clean room protocol.


You gonna post pics of you in the bunny suit?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

smarch said:


> Good evening friends. I've missed you! Hope all is going well with everyone, there was too much for me to try to catch up on


Nothings happened here but the usual boring CHEESE conversation


----------



## leigti

maggie3fan said:


> may 15th to the 17th


Oh okay. I didn't think it was this weekend. Next weekend could work. I will PM you tonight, right now my phone is dying and I have to go plug it in.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heather H said:


> You gonna post pics of you in the bunny suit?


I can't. I'd need to sanitize my phone and the suit has no pockets. I already tried to think of a way.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Heather H said:


> You gonna post pics of you in the bunny suit?



It's not worth it, bunny suit or not....Don't get excited Heather...I've spent time with him....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I can't. I'd need to sanitize my phone and the suit has no pockets. I already tried to think of a way.


Oh Christ, spit on the damned thing


----------



## Maggie Cummings

leigti said:


> Oh okay. I didn't think it was this weekend. Next weekend could work. I will PM you tonight, right now my phone is dying and I have to go plug it in.


no don't call me tonight, let me talk to the skinny blonde one and see what he says....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> no don't call me tonight, let me talk to the skinny blonde one and see what he says....


Should I bring a suit?


----------



## Heather H

I scared everyone away again


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thinking it weren't you. I'm motivating my rearend for work. It is Friday!!!!!


----------



## dmmj

I once killed a man with a single bullet, no gun just the bullet.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> It's worth it, bunny suit or not.... get excited Heather...I've spent time with him....


Fixed this for you.


----------



## puffy137

Momof4 said:


> His beautiful dog.


thanks M of 4


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Fixed this for you.


Omg you funny.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Fixed this for you.


Wait a damn minute! You can't do that. Unfix it or take my freakin name off of it.That's just wrong, I've really been with him Heather....RUN quick while you can....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 129063


Hey you, we're supposed to go get Tina for the visit. How's that going to work? But aren't you off friday night? We'll take my car, it won't take so long, and unlike you, I don't have all that electrical crap you mess with while trying to drive....We can get there in back in a few hours....about 9 hours round trip. Less, if we don't have to stop so you can smoke...


----------



## Heather H

maggie3fan said:


> Wait a damn minute! You can't do that. That's just wrong, I've really been with him Heather....RUN quick while you can....


So was he good


----------



## Heather H

I think this chats sense of humor is rubbing off on innocent old me.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> It's not worth it, bunny suit or not....Don't get excited Heather...I've spent time with him....


Notice the ORIGINAL statement, unedited....ha!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Heather H said:


> So was he good




 NO!!! Yuck!  I have much better taste...please! I have not been with him in the biblical sense of the word...


----------



## Heather H

maggie3fan said:


> NO!!! Yuck!  I have much better taste...please! I have not been with him in the biblical sense of the word...


I could not resist


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Holy cats, we made a whole page without mentioning one specific word, the Englishman must be asleep...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Heather H said:


> I could not resist



Good one!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> Hey you, we're supposed to go get Tina for the visit. How's that going to work? But aren't you off friday night? We'll take my car, it won't take so long, and unlike you, I don't have all that electrical crap you mess with while trying to drive....We can get there in back in a few hours....about 9 hours round trip. Less, if we don't have to stop so you can smoke...


You can sleep all day while I drive. My one luxury is my seats lay far back...and are quite comfortable...


----------



## Heather H

I have 4 birthdays and a wedding to plan. So 5 events in two months.


----------



## Heather H

maggie3fan said:


> You can sleep all day while I drive. My one luxury is my seats lay far back...and are quite comfortable...


Are you going to pick me up too. I'm not that far away. Just 37 hours.


----------



## leigti

Heather H said:


> Are you going to pick me up too. I'm not that far away. Just 37 hours.


Road trip!


----------



## leigti

I couldn't leave town until 3 o'clock Friday afternoon and I have to be back Sunday night. I could take the train back possibly. We can all look into it and see if it will work.


----------



## dmmj

Heather H said:


> I have 4 birthdays and a wedding to plan. So 5 events in two months.


4 birthdays? You're doing it wrong.


----------



## leigti

Good night, it's almost Friday for me


----------



## Heather H

dmmj said:


> 4 birthdays? You're doing it wrong.


Can't combine them. There are 3 important ones. My son's 18th, my son's father's,his daughter's first, his girlfriend's 18th.


----------



## Heather H

dmmj said:


> 4 birthdays? You're doing it wrong.


How are you feeling?


----------



## Heather H

leigti said:


> Good night, it's almost Friday for me


Night


----------



## Heather H

I'm falling asleep. Night all..


----------



## dmmj

Heather H said:


> How are you feeling?


Better


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> Can't combine them. There are 3 important ones. My son's 18th, my son's father's,his daughter's first, his girlfriend's 18th.




I don't think that's what David meant! Reread it! "You're doing it wrong!" 
I got it David!


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> 4 birthdays? You're doing it wrong.




I got the joke, I got the joke!! 

Ok, I'm medicated up so my brain works better.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't get it. ***Yvonne turns to Misty and says, " Where's my medication?" ***


----------



## Momof4

Well, I know he throws in se*ual Undertones so I think I'm right or maybe over thinking it. I can't explain it in PG. It's not even a big deal. I just know how he thinks.

I looked in my orange bottle and there's only a few left for me.


----------



## Momof4

Good night! I'm never up this late. Just watched 3 Jimmy Fallon's! He is cute and funny!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I come out for a smoke break and everyone is gone …


----------



## jaizei

the spammers and I are here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll go hunting


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Now I'm just getting tired. My “trainer" needs to hurry up and get ready to go back in. I know how to run the machines, but policy's say I can't touch them on my own.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning Mike!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> NO!!! Yuck!  I have much better taste...please! I have not been with him in the biblical sense of the word...


And I wouldn't expect you to kiss and tell…


----------



## tortdad

maggie3fan said:


> You can sleep all day while I drive. My one luxury is my seats lay far back...and are quite comfortable...


Yeah... Then you won't be driving, or sleeping


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Nothings happened here but the usual boring CHEESE conversation


Well you do keep mentioning it.
In capitals.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Holy cats, we made a whole page without mentioning one specific word, the Englishman must be asleep...


He was.
Cheese induced.
And he's half Welsh.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, tortoise fanciers!
Top of the mornin' to you all.


----------



## tortdad

maggie3fan said:


> Nothings happened here but the usual boring CHEESE conversation





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well you do keep mentioning it.
> In capitals.


Enough of the cheese talk for Christs sake. 

Or shall I say... Cheesus Christ! Time to go preach to my flock of people. I'm white so "my peoples" are crackers.


----------



## tortdad

maggie3fan said:


> Holy cats, we made a whole page without mentioning one specific word, the Englishman must be asleep...


I thought he was the Muffin Man 


Hahaha he can be the english muffin man since he's filled with nooks and crannies. We shall rename him Thomas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Enough of the cheese talk for Christs sake.
> 
> Or shall I say... Cheesus Christ! Time to go preach to my flock of people. I'm white so "my peoples" are crackers.
> 
> View attachment 129077


That's really funny.
And yummy.
And other people mention it first.
Usually.
Hello, Kevin


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I thought he was the Muffin Man
> 
> 
> Hahaha he can be the english muffin man since he's filled with nooks and crannies


Charming!
What we call muffins is not the same as what you call muffins, I think.
You can get cheese muffins though.
Yummmm.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Charming!
> What we call muffins is not the same as what you call muffins, I think.
> You can get cheese muffins though.
> Yummmm.






You shall now be referred to as Thomas


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> View attachment 129078
> 
> 
> You shall now be referred to as Thomas


In the packet they look like muffins, but on the plate like crumpets.
I'd rather be known as 'Nookie'
Or 'Cranny' for that matter.
I'm doubting Thomas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I think Chrissy, (Prairie Mom) may be having a bit of a lie in.
Wonder why?


----------



## Moozillion

maggie3fan said:


> Is that your name because you have a million cows?
> Can you send me a beignet from *Cafe Du Monde ?*?? James Lee Burke makes them sound soooo good!
> 
> I thought Ken and I were supposed to get you?


Good one!!! 
No, I chose my username after one of our cats' nicknames. His name is Monty, but we often call him "Monty Moo!" One night Monty Moo was in a crazy mood and running wildly all through the house for no apparent reason. My husband exclaimed, "LOOK OUT!!! It's The Wild Moozillion!!!!"   
Sorry - beignets really don't travel well. Since they're deep fried, they're best when they're still hot. I could send you a beignet mix in a box, but it's just not the same. 
Now, I COULD send you a really good king cake from an old Italian bakery- Randazzo's!!! Mais, dat's some good stuff, cher!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Afternoon, @Moozillion 
How goes work today?


----------



## tortdad

Moozillion said:


> Good one!!!
> No, I chose my username after one of our cats' nicknames. His name is Monty, but we often call him "Monty Moo!" One night Monty Moo was in a crazy mood and running wildly all through the house for no apparent reason. My husband exclaimed, "LOOK OUT!!! It's The Wild Moozillion!!!!"
> Sorry - beignets really don't travel well. Since they're deep fried, they're best when they're still hot. I could send you a beignet mix in a box, but it's just not the same.
> Now, I COULD send you a really good king cake from an old Italian bakery- Randazzo's!!! Mais, dat's some good stuff, cher!!


randazzo's.... I must try this place next time in in town


----------



## tortdad

I love my boss, yes I said love. 

He is the fairest business man I know and a great guy to work for. He cares more about our customers happiness and his reputation than he does about making that extra buck. He also takes really good care of his employees. He knows how hard it is to raise a family on one income and he knew that I've been working really late and working Saturdays. I'm salary so he's been getting a lot of free time out of me lately.....a lot. He also knew that my wife has been mad at me for working so much and not home helping her with the kids and family stuff so he told me to be at the office at 4:00 yesterday. He sounded kind of upset so I thought I was in trouble. 

He said he wanted me to know that my efforts had not gone unnoticed. Handed me a nice bottle of wine from his private stash, told me to take today off with pay. I said thank you but he wasn't done. Then he told me he made my wife and I a reservation for 7:00pm tonight at a fancy upscale restaurant with a private table next to a fountain in an outside garden area and gave me a $300 gift card to pay for it. This is not the 1st time he's done something like this either. 

I've only worked for this guy for 3-1/2 years and he's already done way more for me then the last company did and I spent 14 years building their company.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Delirium, Depression and Dementia ?


 Take care and good luck.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all Happy Friday


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, @Moozillion
> How goes work today?


It's only 8:20 am over here, right now, so we're just getting started!


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


>


 A life sentence?


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all Happy Friday


 Good afternoon, and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> randazzo's.... I must try this place next time in in town


Oh, yes! Do try them- you won't regret it!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning TFO!


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> I love my boss, yes I said love.
> 
> He is the fairest business man I know and a great guy to work for. He cares more about our customers happiness and his reputation than he does about making that extra buck. He also takes really good care of his employees. He knows how hard it is to raise a family on one income and he knew that I've been working really late and working Saturdays. I'm salary so he's been getting a lot of free time out of me lately.....a lot. He also knew that my wife has been mad at me for working so much and not home helping her with the kids and family stuff so he told me to be at the office at 4:00 yesterday. He sounded kind of upset so I thought I was in trouble.
> 
> He said he wanted me to know that my efforts had not gone unnoticed. Handed me a nice bottle of wine from his private stash, told me to take today off with pay. I said thank you but he wasn't done. Then he told me he made my wife and I a reservation for 7:00pm tonight at a fancy upscale restaurant with a private table next to a fountain in an outside garden area and gave me a $300 gift card to pay for it. This is not the 1st time he's done something like this either.
> 
> I've only worked for this guy for 3-1/2 years and he's already done way more for me then the last company did and I spent 14 years building their company.


WOW!!! That is AMAZING!!! I thought that sort of thing only happened in books or movies- not in the real world!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I love my boss, yes I said love.
> 
> He is the fairest business man I know and a great guy to work for. He cares more about our customers happiness and his reputation than he does about making that extra buck. He also takes really good care of his employees. He knows how hard it is to raise a family on one income and he knew that I've been working really late and working Saturdays. I'm salary so he's been getting a lot of free time out of me lately.....a lot. He also knew that my wife has been mad at me for working so much and not home helping her with the kids and family stuff so he told me to be at the office at 4:00 yesterday. He sounded kind of upset so I thought I was in trouble.
> 
> He said he wanted me to know that my efforts had not gone unnoticed. Handed me a nice bottle of wine from his private stash, told me to take today off with pay. I said thank you but he wasn't done. Then he told me he made my wife and I a reservation for 7:00pm tonight at a fancy upscale restaurant with a private table next to a fountain in an outside garden area and gave me a $300 gift card to pay for it. This is not the 1st time he's done something like this either.
> 
> I've only worked for this guy for 3-1/2 years and he's already done way more for me then the last company did and I spent 14 years building their company.


What a sound chap!
That's lovely, if only more bosses were like that.
Almost makes me want to go back to work.


----------



## smarch

maggie3fan said:


> Nothings happened here but the usual boring CHEESE conversation


Yummy now I want cheese


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all Happy Friday


Good afternoon to you, Noel.
Have a great day.


----------



## Gillian M

Myroli said:


> Maybe try looking at pics of toy breed puppies, they are so small and cute it might be okaye?


 Hi and thanks the advice.

Pics, TV, the net, you name have not done any good whatsoever. I know that they are pics, and far from reaching me so as to say, but (no offence Myroli) this was no cure. On the other hand if I were to see a dog in the street I'd begin to tremble with fear.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It's only 8:20 am over here, right now, so we're just getting started!


Good luck, hope you cope again.
Sure you will.
I'll think of you while I'm doing exactly as I please!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon, and enjoy your weekend.


Afternoon, Gillian.
Try to enjoy yours as well.
Time in the sun and with Oli ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Morning TFO!


Good afternoon, Jacqui, survived the flood OK ?
Or had to swim for it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!! That is AMAZING!!! I thought that sort of thing only happened in books or movies- not in the real world!!!!


Not sure that Kevin (like most of us here) lives entirely in the real world.
But this story's true and wonderful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Yummy now I want cheese


Me too !!!!!!
Look everyone, once more I didn't start it.
CHEESE, CHEESE, CHEESE.
Afternoon, Sarah and Nank.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Enough of the cheese talk for Christs sake.
> 
> Or shall I say... Cheesus Christ! Time to go preach to my flock of people. I'm white so "my peoples" are crackers.
> 
> View attachment 129077


I'm dying over this!!! It's not even THAT funny, I mean it's hilarious but I may have found way too much amusement lol


----------



## smarch

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too !!!!!!
> Look everyone, once more I didn't start it.
> CHEESE, CHEESE, CHEESE.
> Afternoon, Sarah and Nank.


Gouda afternoon to you too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Gouda afternoon to you too.
> View attachment 129085


I just passed out in pure ecstasy.
Yummmm !!!!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!!!
We have rain!!! Headed to muffins for Mom's at school!

All you cheese peeps are going to make Maggie mad


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just passed out in pure ecstasy.
> Yummmm !!!!


I almost keeled over trying not to laugh at my cheesy pun. 

Does this face look familiar when you find a lot of cheese?


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> I don't think that's what David meant! Reread it! "You're doing it wrong!"
> I got it David!


Took me a minute but I got it lol.


----------



## smarch

But cheese is so yummy! Yesterday I was craving cheese so bad I told my coworkers that I wanted to eat a Pound of cheese... Yes they judged me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!!
> We have rain!!! Headed to muffins for Mom's at school!
> 
> All you cheese peeps are going to make Maggie mad


Morning, Kathy.
Did a poem as suggested, but Chrissy's not been about.
Maggie start's it as often as anyone ! 
She's a chesse junkie too, I'm sure.


----------



## smarch

Once my uncle took a bite of the "fancy red cheese" on a flight, he'd never seen red cheese and figured why not he was hungry... It was one of those babybell wheels... He bit the wax wrapping...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> I almost keeled over trying not to laugh at my cheesy pun.
> 
> Does this face look familiar when you find a lot of cheese?
> View attachment 129086


Actually, it looks a bit like wifey.


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Once my uncle took a bite of the "fancy red cheese" on a flight, he'd never seen red cheese and figured why not he was hungry... It was one of those babybell wheels... He bit the wax wrapping...


That's hysterical. My mom said I use to do that as a kid. Apparently I liked the wax. I wasn't as dumb as my brother though, he'd eat the Chapstick because "it was cherry"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> But cheese is so yummy! Yesterday I was craving cheese so bad I told my coworkers that I wanted to eat a Pound of cheese... Yes they judged me!


You are really my kind of person.
Cheese munchers are cool.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> That's hysterical. My mom said I use to do that as a kid. Apparently I liked the wax. I wasn't as dumb as my brother though, he'd eat the Chapstick because "it was cherry"


He just didn't know it was wax lol. Wax is fun to chew on. I used to make wax "retainers" out of parfin wax I have....
Can't say I ever ate Chapstick on purpose though, even flavored girly lip balm crap tasted gross.


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are really my kind of person.
> Cheese munchers are cool.


I can decide if being a "cheese muncher" sounds really dirty or really fun. Lol maybe I just have my mind in the gutter though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> I can decide if being a "cheese muncher" sounds really dirty or really fun. Lol maybe I just have my mind in the gutter though


Really dirty and really fun perhaps?
No double entendre was intended.
Or that's my story and i'm sticking to it.


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really dirty and really fun perhaps?
> No double entendre was intended.
> Or that's my story and i'm sticking to it.


Suuuuuuure lol.


----------



## smarch




----------



## Yvonne G

@Jacqui :

You can't just pop in with a "good morning" then leave. Please tell us what happened with the flooding. Did it reach your house? Are your animals ok?


----------



## smarch

Speaking of laptop food incidents I had an interesting one earlier this week... Don't leave stuff in hot cars!!


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not sure that Kevin (like most of us here) lives entirely in the real world.
> But this story's true and wonderful.



I live in the real world, I'm just glad I have the pleasure to work for someone who 'gets it' and values me as an employee. I work very hard for him and make him good money. Im the first to show up and the last to leave, all of my customers love me. Last year I needed a minor knee surgery and was putting it off. he asked me why I wasn't getting it done yet and I told him that I couldn't miss work and the project I was working on had stairs and I couldn't use stairs for 4 weeks after surgery. I only needed 8 weeks to wrap that project up so I waited 8 weeks for the surgery. I didn't want to put my boss or my customer in a bind or me have to burn up all my vacation time so I waited for that project to be done. Because I did that my boss paid the $1500 co-pay/deductible that I needed for my insurance company. I didn't ask him for that, he just did it. 

A year before that I showed up to find a $500 prepaid American Express card sitting on my desk. Apparently the boss had racked up a bunch of points on his card and couldn't find anything he wanted so he got everyone in the office a $500 gift card. 

Last September I went to him and asked for him to consider me for a raise. I told him I wouldn't be upset if he said no but I wanted him to consider it. Not only did he give me a raise but he gave everyone a raise and gave me more than I was asking for and I wasn't asking for a small amount, I was looking for a decent raise and ended up with a huge raise. 

I ***** and moan about how much I work and listen to my wife complain about how I'm never home but I get taken care of by my boss and just wanted to give him credit where credit is due. My last place worked me twice as hard as this guy does for half the pay and never got a single perk. I do wish I could spend more time with my family because time is something you can never get back but I'm the sole provider for my family of 6 plus I have to help my mom and my mother in law.


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Speaking of laptop food incidents I had an interesting one earlier this week... Don't leave stuff in hot cars!!
> 
> View attachment 129111


What the heck is that?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> @Jacqui :
> 
> You can't just pop in with a "good morning" then leave. Please tell us what happened with the flooding. Did it reach your house? Are your animals ok?



lots of fences damaged or gone. I am betting my frig and freezer may be toast to. Lots of small damage. My animal food supply is gone. Of course the gardens are gone. The planters that did not disappear have loss their soil. Like I said lots of small stuff and huge amounts of cleanup.
I am okay, just worn out and very emotional. The water only got the garage and all the porches a which are like enclosed rooms and the storage room. At this point still no electricity, it is on, but not working. Under the house is still flooded. I know some of the cats tried to hide under there and of course have drown. I got all the tortoises in, but not my red eared sliders and snapper are gone


----------



## Jacqui

Nor sure how I managed to get the first part down to be the last.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> which are like enclosedrooms and the storage room. At this point still no electricity, it is on, but not working. Under the house is still flooded. I know some of the cats tried to hide under there and of course have drown. I got all the tortoises in, but not my red eared sliders and snapper are gone
> 
> lots of fences damaged or ghone. I am betting my frig and freezer may be toast to. Lots of small damage. My animal food supply is gone. Of course the gardens are gone. The planters that did not disappear have loss their soil. Like I said lots of small stuff and huge amounts of cleanup.
> I am okay, just worn out and very emotional. The water only got the garage and all the porches a


That sucks that you lost some animals. Are you sure they're gone


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Nor sure how I managed to get the first part down to be the last.



(fixed it)


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> lots of fences damaged or gone. I am betting my frig and freezer may be toast to. Lots of small damage. My animal food supply is gone. Of course the gardens are gone. The planters that did not disappear have loss their soil. Like I said lots of small stuff and huge amounts of cleanup.
> I am okay, just worn out and very emotional. The water only got the garage and all the porches a which are like enclosed rooms and the storage room. At this point still no electricity, it is on, but not working. Under the house is still flooded. I know some of the cats tried to hide under there and of course have drown. I got all the tortoises in, but not my red eared sliders and snapper are gone



Do you have the type of insurance that covers flooding?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I live in the real world, I'm just glad I have the pleasure to work for someone who 'gets it' and values me as an employee. I work very hard for him and make him good money. Im the first to show up and the last to leave, all of my customers love me. Last year I needed a minor knee surgery and was putting it off. he asked me why I wasn't getting it done yet and I told him that I couldn't miss work and the project I was working on had stairs and I couldn't use stairs for 4 weeks after surgery. I only needed 8 weeks to wrap that project up so I waited 8 weeks for the surgery. I didn't want to put my boss or my customer in a bind or me have to burn up all my vacation time so I waited for that project to be done. Because I did that my boss paid the $1500 co-pay/deductible that I needed for my insurance company. I didn't ask him for that, he just did it.
> 
> A year before that I showed up to find a $500 prepaid American Express card sitting on my desk. Apparently the boss had racked up a bunch of points on his card and couldn't find anything he wanted so he got everyone in the office a $500 gift card.
> 
> Last September I went to him and asked for him to consider me for a raise. I told him I wouldn't be upset if he said no but I wanted him to consider it. Not only did he give me a raise but he gave everyone a raise and gave me more than I was asking for and I wasn't asking for a small amount, I was looking for a decent raise and ended up with a huge raise.
> 
> I ***** and moan about how much I work and listen to my wife complain about how I'm never home but I get taken care of by my boss and just wanted to give him credit where credit is due. My last place worked me twice as hard as this guy does for half the pay and never got a single perk. I do wish I could spend more time with my family because time is something you can never get back but I'm the sole provider for my family of 6 plus I have to help my mom and my mother in law.


Bless you.
This is delightful.
Fair play to you and your boss.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> What the heck is that?


A chocolate bar...


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm so sorry, Jacqui! And you've had to go through it all by yourself. Please know that you're in my thoughts and if I could be there to help you, I would do it in an instant.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I love my boss, yes I said love.
> 
> He is the fairest business man I know and a great guy to work for. He cares more about our customers happiness and his reputation than he does about making that extra buck. He also takes really good care of his employees. He knows how hard it is to raise a family on one income and he knew that I've been working really late and working Saturdays. I'm salary so he's been getting a lot of free time out of me lately.....a lot. He also knew that my wife has been mad at me for working so much and not home helping her with the kids and family stuff so he told me to be at the office at 4:00 yesterday. He sounded kind of upset so I thought I was in trouble.
> 
> He said he wanted me to know that my efforts had not gone unnoticed. Handed me a nice bottle of wine from his private stash, told me to take today off with pay. I said thank you but he wasn't done. Then he told me he made my wife and I a reservation for 7:00pm tonight at a fancy upscale restaurant with a private table next to a fountain in an outside garden area and gave me a $300 gift card to pay for it. This is not the 1st time he's done something like this either.
> 
> I've only worked for this guy for 3-1/2 years and he's already done way more for me then the last company did and I spent 14 years building their company.



What a awesome boss and great motivator!! He is one of a kind!! Have fun on your date!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> lots of fences damaged or gone. I am betting my frig and freezer may be toast to. Lots of small damage. My animal food supply is gone. Of course the gardens are gone. The planters that did not disappear have loss their soil. Like I said lots of small stuff and huge amounts of cleanup.
> I am okay, just worn out and very emotional. The water only got the garage and all the porches a which are like enclosed rooms and the storage room. At this point still no electricity, it is on, but not working. Under the house is still flooded. I know some of the cats tried to hide under there and of course have drown. I got all the tortoises in, but not my red eared sliders and snapper are gone


I am so, so genuinely terribly sorry.
What an awful catastrophe.
So sad for all the animals and for you.
Bless and hope all turns out as well as can.


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> Last September I went to him and asked for him to consider me for a raise. I told him I wouldn't be upset if he said no but I wanted him to consider it.



I don't know that I could approach it that way, willing to take no for an answer.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> lots of fences damaged or gone. I am betting my frig and freezer may be toast to. Lots of small damage. My animal food supply is gone. Of course the gardens are gone. The planters that did not disappear have loss their soil. Like I said lots of small stuff and huge amounts of cleanup.
> I am okay, just worn out and very emotional. The water only got the garage and all the porches a which are like enclosed rooms and the storage room. At this point still no electricity, it is on, but not working. Under the house is still flooded. I know some of the cats tried to hide under there and of course have drown. I got all the tortoises in, but not my red eared sliders and snapper are gone



Jacqui I'm so sorry you are going through this! I'm glad your safe but it still sucks, especially without Jeff around! I hope your pets will be found when the water resides. (((hugs)))


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> I live in the real world, I'm just glad I have the pleasure to work for someone who 'gets it' and values me as an employee. I work very hard for him and make him good money. Im the first to show up and the last to leave, all of my customers love me. Last year I needed a minor knee surgery and was putting it off. he asked me why I wasn't getting it done yet and I told him that I couldn't miss work and the project I was working on had stairs and I couldn't use stairs for 4 weeks after surgery. I only needed 8 weeks to wrap that project up so I waited 8 weeks for the surgery. I didn't want to put my boss or my customer in a bind or me have to burn up all my vacation time so I waited for that project to be done. Because I did that my boss paid the $1500 co-pay/deductible that I needed for my insurance company. I didn't ask him for that, he just did it.
> 
> A year before that I showed up to find a $500 prepaid American Express card sitting on my desk. Apparently the boss had racked up a bunch of points on his card and couldn't find anything he wanted so he got everyone in the office a $500 gift card.
> 
> Last September I went to him and asked for him to consider me for a raise. I told him I wouldn't be upset if he said no but I wanted him to consider it. Not only did he give me a raise but he gave everyone a raise and gave me more than I was asking for and I wasn't asking for a small amount, I was looking for a decent raise and ended up with a huge raise.
> 
> I ***** and moan about how much I work and listen to my wife complain about how I'm never home but I get taken care of by my boss and just wanted to give him credit where credit is due. My last place worked me twice as hard as this guy does for half the pay and never got a single perk. I do wish I could spend more time with my family because time is something you can never get back but I'm the sole provider for my family of 6 plus I have to help my mom and my mother in law.


Are they hiring?


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> What a awesome boss and great motivator!! He is one of a kind!! Have fun on your date!


I plan on it. I looked at there menu online and the ribeye steak I want is $60....just for the steak! Everything is al la cart so I expect that his $300 will be just enough for dinner and a drink or two. I'm looking forward to it but think i may feel a bit out of place in a restaurant like that. I'm practicing holding my pinky out while I sip my coffee this morning, lol


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Are they hiring?


We will be later this year or early next year when oil prices pick back up and we get buried in work again. We're about to hit a slow down period.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I plan on it. I looked at there menu online and the ribeye steak I want is $60....just for the steak! Everything is al la cart so I expect that his $300 will be just enough for dinner and a drink or two. I'm looking forward to it but think i may feel a bit out of place in a restaurant like that. I'm practicing holding my pinky out while I sip my coffee this morning, lol



You crack me up!! Just relax and be yourself. Enjoy every bite!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Do you have the type of insurance that covers flooding?



No


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> No


That sucks. You would look into flood insurance. It's a set price from FEMA and is like $400 a year. I've never bought flood insurance either but now that I live in TX and our our home I'll be getting it before hurricane season starts.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> No



Is your village under water too? Are you taking photos to document it?


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> You crack me up!! Just relax and be yourself. Enjoy every bite!
> View attachment 129113


 Yeah. I normally wolf my food down so fast I barely taste it. Tonight I plan on taking lots of small bites and chewing the crap out of it


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Yeah. I normally wolf my food down so fast I barely taste it. Tonight I plan on taking lots of small bites and chewing the crap out of it



I do the same!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Yeah. I normally wolf my food down so fast I barely taste it. Tonight I plan on taking lots of small bites and chewing the crap out of it


And don't forget the cheese board.


----------



## Momof4

My 5th grader is watching the hygiene video today and they are going to talk about things like wet dreams and other things I don't even know if I'm allowed to mention but you get the picture. I'm not ready for this!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> My 5th grader is watching the hygiene video today and they are going to talk about things like wet dreams and other things I don't even know if I'm allowed to mention but you get the picture. I'm not ready for this!


Hilarious.


----------



## Momof4

This is a pretty funny clip from Jimmy Fallon. Especially towards the end. I hope the link works.

06:12The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon Clip: Screengrabs ...SHARE TV


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> lots of fences damaged or gone. I am betting my frig and freezer may be toast to. Lots of small damage. My animal food supply is gone. Of course the gardens are gone. The planters that did not disappear have loss their soil. Like I said lots of small stuff and huge amounts of cleanup.
> I am okay, just worn out and very emotional. The water only got the garage and all the porches a which are like enclosed rooms and the storage room. At this point still no electricity, it is on, but not working. Under the house is still flooded. I know some of the cats tried to hide under there and of course have drown. I got all the tortoises in, but not my red eared sliders and snapper are gone


I'm so sorry *hugs*


----------



## smarch

Happy no sock day, and coconut cream pie day, and have a coke day. 

Tomorrow is lost sock Remembrance Day.


----------



## mike taylor

My UV filter is kicking butt ! You can see my gold fish now . That's Tuck on the log .Nip is shy .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> My UV filter is kicking butt ! You can see my gold fish now . That's Tuck on the log .Nip is shy .



That's great news!! Your guy is not shy at all! Mine jumps as soon as he sees me but comes right back up to check me out. How old is yours?


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> My UV filter is kicking butt ! You can see my gold fish now . That's Tuck on the log .Nip is shy .


I knew it wouldn't take very long


----------



## Myroli

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi and thanks the advice.
> 
> Pics, TV, the net, you name have not done any good whatsoever. I know that they are pics, and far from reaching me so as to say, but (no offence Myroli) this was no cure. On the other hand if I were to see a dog in the street I'd begin to tremble with fear.


I'm sorry :/ can you have a cat? Or some other pet to cuddle with?


----------



## Gillian M

Myroli said:


> I'm sorry :/ can you have a cat? Or some other pet to cuddle with?


 Hi Myroli, hope you're fine, and many *thanks* your *understanding*  Appreciate it.

I thought of cat as torts do not like to be cuddled. I *LOVE* my tort, but torts I think only run for food. One cannot cuddle them, play around with them like ome can do with dogs and cats. As for getting a cat, well, I don't want it to annoy my beloved tort. I take my tort out for walks when it's sunny and I've noticed that it does somewhat get frightened when it sees a cat. So I've decided not to take that risk. Do you agree with me here?


----------



## Myroli

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Myroli, hope you're fine, and many *thanks* your *understanding*  Appreciate it.
> 
> I thought of cat as torts do not like to be cuddled. I *LOVE* my tort, but torts I think only run for food. One cannot cuddle them, play around with them like ome can do with dogs and cats. As for getting a cat, well, I don't want it to annoy my beloved tort. I take my tort out for walks when it's sunny and I've noticed that it does somewhat get frightened when it sees a cat. So I've decided not to take that risk. Do you agree with me here?


Yeah, you wouldn't want him to get stressed or anything, though maybe if you get a kitten it can get used to your tort and maybe learn to stay away from it. But since cats are near impossible to train I think you're making a good decision


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Happy no sock day, and coconut cream pie day, and have a coke day.
> 
> Tomorrow is lost sock Remembrance Day.


I am definitely doing tomorrow's one.
Did have a coke today too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Myroli, hope you're fine, and many *thanks* your *understanding*  Appreciate it.
> 
> I thought of cat as torts do not like to be cuddled. I *LOVE* my tort, but torts I think only run for food. One cannot cuddle them, play around with them like ome can do with dogs and cats. As for getting a cat, well, I don't want it to annoy my beloved tort. I take my tort out for walks when it's sunny and I've noticed that it does somewhat get frightened when it sees a cat. So I've decided not to take that risk. Do you agree with me here?


Hi, Gillian.
I agree, if you don't mind me interrupting.
Although Tidgy likes to sit on my lap and likes her head stroked and neck rubbed, she doesn't like cuddles.
Tidgy is very curious about cats but I don't let them get too near.
I wouldn't have a cat now, though I like them, it wouldn't be fair on either of them.


----------



## Momof4

Wow, we got a 1/2 inch of snow in our local mtn about 30 minutes from me!! Crazy weather!


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> My 5th grader is watching the hygiene video today and they are going to talk about things like wet dreams and other things I don't even know if I'm allowed to mention but you get the picture. I'm not ready for this!


In high school I had a teacher ask the question "what kind of dreams are the best" apparently 'wet ones' was not the correct answer. He was looking for the answer... Dreams in color, specifically the color red. I got detention for that one and I wasn't even trying to be a smart ***, I thought it was a legitimate answer.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> In high school I had a teacher ask the question "what kind of dreams are the best" apparently 'wet ones' was not the correct answer. He was looking for the answer... Dreams in color, specifically the color red. I got detention for that one and I wasn't even trying to be a smart ***, I thought it was a legitimate answer.



LOL!!! Ooops!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian.
> I agree, if you don't mind me interrupting.
> Although Tidgy likes to sit on my lap and likes her head stroked and neck rubbed, she doesn't like cuddles.
> Tidgy is very curious about cats but I don't let them get too near.
> I wouldn't have a cat now, though I like them, it wouldn't be fair on either of them.


 Good evening Adam. Of course I don't mind your interrupting....I'm always glad to hear from you, although you sometimes look for TROUBLE! (Only joking). 

That's the decision I've taken: no cat now. I am not a risk taker especially when it come to something as *dear* as my beloved...*OLI*.

What of a bird? I'd like *your* advice hear. Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> In high school I had a teacher ask the question "what kind of dreams are the best" apparently 'wet ones' was not the correct answer. He was looking for the answer... Dreams in color, specifically the color red. I got detention for that one and I wasn't even trying to be a smart ***, I thought it was a legitimate answer.


It was
i hate it when teachers only accept the answer they want, even when others are perfectly valid.
Though i can see why this provoked a negative response, I suppose.


----------



## Momof4

So lazy today! I planted pumpkin seeds from last years pumpkins and now drinking my 2nd coffee and eating a tortilla for breakfast. I love rainy days!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam. Of course I don't mind your interrupting....I'm always glad to hear from you, although you sometimes look for TROUBLE! (Only joking).
> 
> That's the decision I've taken: no cat now. I am not a risk taker especially when it come to something as *dear* as my beloved...*OLI*.
> 
> What of a bird? I'd like *your* advice hear. Thank you.


Birds should be fine, but I always feel they should be free.
I hate seeing birds in small cages, personally, but if you've got enough space, should be ok.
I like TROUBLE.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> He was looking for the answer... Dreams in color, specifically the color red. I got detention for that one and I wasn't even trying to be a smart ***, I thought it was a legitimate answer.


That's the problem with the political correctness in today's world, detention for not saying color, like saying wet dream in cracker would have been better?


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's the problem with the political correctness in today's world, detention for not saying color, like saying wet dream in cracker would have been better?


My take has always been screw being politically correct, if I offend someone I'll apologize and say I didn't mean to offend... Now if I was running my mouth trying to offend or be a smart butt that would be different.


----------



## mike taylor

I always had a problem with saying what's on my mind . In school it go me in trouble a lot . My wife says I have no filter between my brain and mouth . Like me or not I will tell you what I'm thinking . haha Wet dreams are the best kind . Not so much waking up all alone . Having a wife right next to you is awesome or a girlfriend . hahaha


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I always had a problem with saying what's on my mind . In school it go me in trouble a lot . My wife says I have no filter between my brain and mouth . Like me or not I will tell you what I'm thinking . haha Wet dreams are the best kind . Not so much waking up all alone . Having a wife right next to you is awesome or a girlfriend . hahaha



Tru Dat!!


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Tru Dat!!


Are you talking about the filter or the dreams ? Haha


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Are you talking about the filter or the dreams ? Haha


Both, lol


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Birds should be fine, but I always feel they should be free.
> I hate seeing birds in small cages, personally, but if you've got enough space, should be ok.
> I like TROUBLE.


 Thank you much your help.

As for a bird being free, I believe that *all* animals should be, including torts.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Just came back from the book fair.... Bought an Arabic poetry book called "defining a kiss". Bought a book about forbidden love between a Mulslim woman and a Jewish man in Yemen. I bought a book that discusses the Syrian war in humorous way, I was told it contains lots of "Dark humor".... Bought a book called "The Mistress of Abha" in English. Also, I bought "Look who's back", "The Iron Wall Israel and the Arab World", and "Suicide notes".


----------



## Abdulla6169

How are you all doing?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was
> i hate it when teachers only accept the answer they want, even when others are perfectly valid.
> Though i can see why this provoked a negative response, I suppose.


 Such people are *dictators* not teachers. When someone like that says: 'I say 1+1=3' all that is expected from the poor student is: 'Jawohl Mein Fuhrer!' as the everyone had to say to....*ADOLF* *HILTER*.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> How are you all doing?


Hi there! Hope you're well. All fine here.


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> How are you all doing?


Hi there *waves*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> How are you all doing?


Good.
Missed ya.
Tests all finished for a bit?
Lots of reading to do, now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Such people are *dictators* not teachers. When someone like that says: 'I say 1+1=3' all that is expected from the poor student is: 'Jawohl Mein Fuhrer!' as the everyone had to say to....*ADOLF* *HILTER*.


I like wifey to say 'Jawohl mein Fuhrer ' when I command. 
'Tis good.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Are you talking about the filter or the dreams ? Haha



Dreams!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Such people are *dictators* not teachers. When someone like that says: 'I say 1+1=3' all that is expected from the poor student is: 'Jawohl Mein Fuhrer!' as the everyone had to say to....*ADOLF* *HILTER*.



I'm a teacher and I insist on it! (I thought 1+1 did =3)


----------



## Yvonne G

After all the days we've had in the 80's, 62F and windy is damned cold!! I've gone back to my sweats and ditched the shorts. I've got lots to do outside, but it's just too damned cold!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm a teacher and I insist on it! (I thought 1+1 did =3)


In Wales it does.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In Wales it does.


That's why we have our own National Curriculum


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like wifey to say 'Jawohl mein Fuhrer ' when I command.
> 'Tis good.


I'm Füherous! These jokes are horrible... I'd gas if they were really funny I might laugh... but really Adam, I did nazi that coming...

Did Jew want me stop making such puns, or do I continue? 
...
Okay, I need to concentrate more on reading, BYE!


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Abdula I really like the CO EXIST made of symbols - very clever!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Hi Abdula I really like the CO EXIST made of symbols - very clever!


Thanks. I saw it on a sign once!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm Füherous! These jokes are horrible... I'd gas if they were really funny I might laugh... but really Adam, I did nazi that coming...
> 
> Did Jew want me stop making such puns, or do I continue?
> ...
> Okay, I need to concentrate more on reading, BYE!


My favorite animal is....
Adolfin!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> My favorite animal is....
> Adolfin!


You don't like these jokes, Anne I Frankly couldn't care less.


----------



## smarch

Today when I brought Nank out for food and exploring I saw a snake biting a toads butt (aka just starting to eat him) so I scooped up Nank scared away the snake, scooped up the very scared road and put him in the field away from snake (I know it happens just please not in front of me thank you) little while later I see the snake on the sidewalk again where I'd scared him away and chased him away again then saw the road was coming back! Ugh! Picked up Nank, picked up the road and walked all the way across my yard to put it in the woods behind our field... And now I feel bad I disturbed the snakes dinner... I can't win lol


----------



## Moozillion

Got in about an hour ago after my first, albeit short, week back at work.
All went well, but I'm glad to be home!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Got in about an hour ago after my first, albeit short, week back at work.
> All went well, but I'm glad to be home!


Enjoy the weekend.
Time to recharge the batteries.
And chat to all us loonies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Today when I brought Nank out for food and exploring I saw a snake biting a toads butt (aka just starting to eat him) so I scooped up Nank scared away the snake, scooped up the very scared road and put him in the field away from snake (I know it happens just please not in front of me thank you) little while later I see the snake on the sidewalk again where I'd scared him away and chased him away again then saw the road was coming back! Ugh! Picked up Nank, picked up the road and walked all the way across my yard to put it in the woods behind our field... And now I feel bad I disturbed the snakes dinner... I can't win lol


Picked up the road and put it in the woods?
Not environmentally friendly at all !
The toad will be happy.
Not so much the snake.
Hopefully, he'll get his dinner later.
Out of sight of you.
i would've done the same.
I love snakes and toads, too.


----------



## tortdad

I would have watched the snake eat the road.


----------



## tortdad

Off to date night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Off to date night


Enjoy.


----------



## mike taylor

My son found my wife a little turtle necklace .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> I love my boss, yes I said love.
> 
> He is the fairest business man I know and a great guy to work for. He cares more about our customers happiness and his reputation than he does about making that extra buck. He also takes really good care of his employees. He knows how hard it is to raise a family on one income and he knew that I've been working really late and working Saturdays. I'm salary so he's been getting a lot of free time out of me lately.....a lot. He also knew that my wife has been mad at me for working so much and not home helping her with the kids and family stuff so he told me to be at the office at 4:00 yesterday. He sounded kind of upset so I thought I was in trouble.
> 
> He said he wanted me to know that my efforts had not gone unnoticed. Handed me a nice bottle of wine from his private stash, told me to take today off with pay. I said thank you but he wasn't done. Then he told me he made my wife and I a reservation for 7:00pm tonight at a fancy upscale restaurant with a private table next to a fountain in an outside garden area and gave me a $300 gift card to pay for it. This is not the 1st time he's done something like this either.
> 
> I've only worked for this guy for 3-1/2 years and he's already done way more for me then the last company did and I spent 14 years building their company.


That's freakin awesome!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In the packet they look like muffins, but on the plate like crumpets.
> I'd rather be known as 'Nookie'
> Or 'Cranny' for that matter.
> I'm doubting Thomas.


In American "nookie" is another word for sex.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

smarch said:


> Yummy now I want cheese


Another one, oh crap. Think I'll go talk tortoises.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And I wouldn't expect you to kiss and tell…



I told....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well you do keep mentioning it.
> In capitals.


And cheese color too...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> In American "nookie" is another word for sex.....


I am quite well aware of that.
My meaning was precise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> And cheese color too...


Colour.


----------



## mike taylor

Tomato tomahto???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Potato, potahto ???????
Just trying to wind up Maggie.
Cheese.


----------



## mike taylor

Cheese cheese and more cheese ! Did I say cheese ? Wait are we talking cheese here ?


----------



## mike taylor

cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese


----------



## AZtortMom

cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese


----------



## mike taylor

Cheese cheese cheese cheese


----------



## Moozillion

HAHAHAHA(gasp, gasp) HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH ....mike, Adam and AZtortMom!!!! Yall crack me up!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> HAHAHAHA(gasp, gasp) HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH ....mike, Adam and AZtortMom!!!! Yall crack me up!!!!


----------



## tortdad

Had a great dinner. Use every bit of that gift certificate, lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> Had a great dinner. Use every bit of that gift certificate, lol.


Well done you. And I trust the missus was equally as thrilled?


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well done you. And I trust the missus was equally as thrilled?


Yea she was


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Colour.



I am American. I speak American, *NOT* English. I believe we left Britain in the 1700's and many of us died so I could speak American, not English. I know most 'Americans' speak English....Not me, I'm born and bred in San Francisco California, that makes me a f***ing American, and proud of it. And I *WILL* spell American. "nuff said
I do not belong here, I tried, I'm gonna go talk tortoises, insulting Welsh people can stay here....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

zenoandthetortoise said:


> This is hilarious! I'm not much of a historian but I don't think grammatical freedom figured into the revolution. And you can't get much more red blooded American than San Francisco, the veritable heartbeat of patriotism. Oh wait, it's not.
> Also, the name sounds vaguely Spanish...


“Touché"


----------



## smarch

maggie3fan said:


> Another one, oh crap. Think I'll go talk tortoises.....


Yeah I had no idea what I started when I said that. Had no clue everyone here loved cheese so much... Here I thought it was the tortoise forum not the cheese forum


----------



## smarch

There's no words. This little guy is literally my everything. And he's freaking adorable when he sleeps!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

zenoandthetortoise said:


> This is hilarious! I'm not much of a historian but I don't think grammatical freedom figured into the revolution. And you can't get much more red blooded American than San Francisco, the veritable heartbeat of patriotism. Oh wait, it's not.
> Also, the name sounds vaguely Spanish...



Yes, I know SF has a Spanish name what the heck does that have to do with anything in this discussion or anything to do with 2015???
My point being that our forefathers left England so we could start a new land without their taxes and we called ourselves AMERICANS....No, I in fact was trying to make a point but evidently instead I gave you a laugh, a hilarious laugh too.. Nice. I could talk more simply for ya'll but all I will say is if you like the English so much over an American, why don't you take a swim over across the sea to England...or wait, correction, it's an ocean. Or just get on your I phone and join Tortoise Trust with Andy Highfield, lots and lots of English there, but I'll give you a hint, Andy does not believe in keeping tortoises the way we do and he's the boss...Maybe that why Tigleys Dad stays here instead of on something with more of his own people.


----------



## smarch

It's now after 1am and I'm just not sleepy ... Actually bed sounds really comfy, but I just don't want to go to bed. (Usually when I think/say that I end up in bed right after so here's to hoping!) 
Worked on some stone carving late tonight and also finished another project I started the other day with pastels. The stone is a secret till its done but you can see the pastels!


----------



## Maggie Cummings




----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I'm a teacher and I insist on it! (I thought 1+1 did =3)


 Hi Lyn hope you're well 

Am I to understand that you're another....*HITLER*?! (Joking).

By the way, what subject(s) do you teach?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I'm a teacher and I insist on it! (I thought 1+1 did =3)


 Hi Lyn, hope you're well.

Am I to understand that you are another.....*HITLER*?! (Joking).

What subject(s) do you teach? Do you like the job?


----------



## Maggie Cummings




----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I'm a teacher and I insist on it! (I thought 1+1 did =3)


 Did you receive my alerts? I sent the same one twice, and I'm not sure if it's been posted or not. Appreciate your answer. Thanks.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like wifey to say 'Jawohl mein Fuhrer ' when I command.
> 'Tis good.


 Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

What if *YOU* are the one who has to say: 'Jawohl Mein Fuhrer' to Wifey? hmmmm


----------



## Abdulla6169

maggie3fan said:


> I am American. I speak American, *NOT* English. I believe we left Britain in the 1700's and many of us died so I could speak American, not English. I know most 'Americans' speak English....Not me, I'm born and bred in San Francisco California, that makes me a f***ing American, and proud of it. And I *WILL* spell American. "nuff said
> I do not belong here, I tried, I'm gonna go talk tortoises, insulting Welsh people can stay here....


The UAE gained independence from the British in 1971, so why am *I* speaking English?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy the weekend.
> Time to recharge the batteries.
> And chat to all us loonies.


 You too....have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AbdullaAli said:


> The UAE gained independence from the British in 1971, so why am *I* speaking English?


This is not about you, it is about me, an American, whose American spelling was corrected to a different foreign spelling, by a....foreigner.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like wifey to say 'Jawohl mein Fuhrer ' when I command.
> 'Tis good.


 Good morning! Hope you're al well.

What if *YOU* are one who has to say to Wifey: 'Jawohl Mein Fuhrer?!'


----------



## Gillian M

maggie3fan said:


> I am American. I speak American, *NOT* English. I believe we left Britain in the 1700's and many of us died so I could speak American, not English. I know most 'Americans' speak English....Not me, I'm born and bred in San Francisco California, that makes me a f***ing American, and proud of it. And I *WILL* spell American. "nuff said
> I do not belong here, I tried, I'm gonna go talk tortoises, insulting Welsh people can stay here....


 Hi there! Colour/color, tomatoe/tomato, potatoe/potato...what a difference.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I believe, essentially, we are all mostly,“foreigners".


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi there! Colour/color, tomatoe/tomato, potatoe/potato...what a difference.





It's only different because my American spelling was corrected by a foreigner. I am American I spell color C-O-L-O-R, the way I was taught. No U in it.It looks like I am the underdog here and nothing I say makes any difference, so frankly you spell the way you want to and leave me out of it. I KNOW HOW TO SPELL. like this.....stuff it! That's plain American speak because I can't really say what I want to.......'nuff said....and good bye, this group has very effectively chased me away from the chat, thanks ever so, I am done.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I believe, essentially, we are all mostly,“foreigners".


Great, then you kiss their a**, I'm done with you also....FRIEND .....bs


----------



## Abdulla6169

maggie3fan said:


> It's only different because my American spelling was corrected by a foreigner. I am American I spell color C-O-L-O-R, the way I was taught. No U in it.It looks like I am the underdog here and nothing I say makes any difference, so frankly you spell the way you want to and leave me out of it. I KNOW HOW TO SPELL. like this.....stuff it! That's plain American speak because I can't really say what I want to.......'nuff said....and good bye, this group has very effectively chased me away from the chat, thanks ever so, I am done.


Maggie, aren't you (and me) overreacting? I think Adam was poking fun at the fact that people spell things differently, he was not trying to cause any trouble.


----------



## Abdulla6169

maggie3fan said:


> Great, then you kiss their a**, I'm done with you also....FRIEND .....bs


Don't leave, please! Adam is never serious.


----------



## spud's_mum

Guys, why is there so much beef over a few spellings? Just spell however u ******* want! Lol damn I can't spell stuff wrong coz I got auto correct lel


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

spudthetortoise said:


> Guys, why is there so much beef over a few spellings? Just spell however u ******* want! Lol damn I can't spell stuff wrong coz I got auto correct lel


Drama is as drama does. I hate my spellcheck, it always fixes my cuss words the mother forklift!


----------



## Gillian M

maggie3fan said:


> It's only different because my American spelling was corrected by a foreigner. I am American I spell color C-O-L-O-R, the way I was taught. No U in it.It looks like I am the underdog here and nothing I say makes any difference, so frankly you spell the way you want to and leave me out of it. I KNOW HOW TO SPELL. like this.....stuff it! That's plain American speak because I can't really say what I want to.......'nuff said....and good bye, this group has very effectively chased me away from the chat, thanks ever so, I am done.


 I did not mean to offend/upset you. And *please* take it easy. It is not that serious a matter.


----------



## Gillian M

maggie3fan said:


> Great, then you kiss their a**, I'm done with you also....FRIEND .....bs


 Maggie, please, please do not leave.  It has been great 'knowing' you. There's no need for a war to break out just for the sake of spellings. I agree with AbdullaAli: Adam is *NEVER* serious, and likes to tease and make fun of us all of us, but with *NO* bad intentions: deep inside he is very kind-hearted.


----------



## spud's_mum

Troll allert lel


----------



## spud's_mum

DERP


----------



## spud's_mum

GUYS don't forget to follow Spud on instagram @ tortoise.on.insta !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese





AZtortMom said:


> cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese


Two of the best posts ever.
Cheese.


----------



## spud's_mum

I know right  it's just so beautiful :,)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> I am American. I speak American, *NOT* English. I believe we left Britain in the 1700's and many of us died so I could speak American, not English. I know most 'Americans' speak English....Not me, I'm born and bred in San Francisco California, that makes me a f***ing American, and proud of it. And I *WILL* spell American. "nuff said
> I do not belong here, I tried, I'm gonna go talk tortoises, insulting Welsh people can stay here....


The two of us joking about the Welsh _are _Welsh.(well I'm half Welsh and proud.)
No one died over the spelling of colour, or anything else for that matter.
I was just winding you up regards the word color/ colour.
It worked.
Sorry.


----------



## spud's_mum




----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 129184
> View attachment 129185


 NO! I don't!


----------



## Abdulla6169

For Adam:


----------



## spud's_mum

I will find you in ur sleep xD i jk I jk but seriously? U DONT LIKE CHEESE? What kind of monste are you!? XD lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Yeah I had no idea what I started when I said that. Had no clue everyone here loved cheese so much... Here I thought it was the tortoise forum not the cheese forum


Ah, but this is off topic, so not about tortoises.
We can talk about anything within the rules.
Which should be fun.
In theory.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> There's no words. This little guy is literally my everything. And he's freaking adorable when he sleeps!!
> 
> View attachment 129174


That is a beautiful photograph.
Lovely Nank.


----------



## spud's_mum




----------



## spud's_mum

Has everyone followed spud on Instagram yet? Make sure you do!!!!?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Did you receive my alerts? I sent the same one twice, and I'm not sure if it's been posted or not. Appreciate your answer. Thanks.



Hi Gillian, yes alerts received thanks but probably because of the time difference I'm only just catching, up so apologies for delay. 

I teach in a unit attached to a comprehensive school for children with special educational needs, and subjects include literacy, numeracy, science, CDT, outdoor education and social skills, very varied. I love working with the children - it's all the paperwork and politics I hate - but then show me a teacher who doesn't feel the same!

No I'm not really another Hitler lol, The children do sometimes say 'Yes Chef' after I've given instructions in our social skills cookery lessons, but they all know this is a big joke as I am the worst cook in the world!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> The children do sometimes say 'Yes Chef' after I've given instructions in our social skills cookery lessons, but they all know this is a big joke as I am the worst cook in the world!



.......and we do a lot with cheese!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Yes, I know SF has a Spanish name what the heck does that have to do with anything in this discussion or anything to do with 2015???
> My point being that our forefathers left England so we could start a new land without their taxes and we called ourselves AMERICANS....No, I in fact was trying to make a point but evidently instead I gave you a laugh, a hilarious laugh too.. Nice. I could talk more simply for ya'll but all I will say is if you like the English so much over an American, why don't you take a swim over across the sea to England...or wait, correction, it's an ocean. Or just get on your I phone and join Tortoise Trust with Andy Highfield, lots and lots of English there, but I'll give you a hint, Andy does not believe in keeping tortoises the way we do and he's the boss...Maybe that why Tigleys Dad stays here instead of on something with more of his own people.


Yep, this is the best forum.
That's why i'm here.
Best info and best people.
I've never been one for ' staying with my own people'. That's terribly insular.
And I am in Morocco with no tortoise groups.
Tigley? I quite like that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> It's now after 1am and I'm just not sleepy ... Actually bed sounds really comfy, but I just don't want to go to bed. (Usually when I think/say that I end up in bed right after so here's to hoping!)
> Worked on some stone carving late tonight and also finished another project I started the other day with pastels. The stone is a secret till its done but you can see the pastels!
> 
> View attachment 129175


Really good.
You have talent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> What if *YOU* are the one who has to say: 'Jawohl Mein Fuhrer' to Wifey? hmmmm


Hiya, Gillian.
I think we pretty much share the bossing each other around, in an amicable sort of way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> The UAE gained independence from the British in 1971, so why am *I* speaking English?


Same reason I''m not speaking Welsh.
Or Darija for that matter.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hiya, Gillian.
> I think we pretty much share the bossing each other around, in an amicable sort of way.


 Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Definitely so.

Love from Oli to Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Don't leave, please! Adam is never serious.


I am very serious about what I do.
Just not necessarily about the way that I do it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Guys, why is there so much beef over a few spellings? Just spell however u ******* want! Lol damn I can't spell stuff wrong coz I got auto correct lel


Yes, my auto-correct is always trying to get me to use the American spellings.
I am not the 'grammar police', or spelling police, or semantic police on here.
My jokes sometimes get taken the wrong way.
I was trying to wind Maggie up, but not that much!!!
I misjudged the sparring/ bantering.
Again.
My bad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Maggie, please, please do not leave.  It has been great 'knowing' you. There's no need for a war to break out just for the sake of spellings. I agree with AbdullaAli: Adam is *NEVER* serious, and likes to tease and make fun of us all of us, but with *NO* bad intentions: deep inside he is very kind-hearted.


Not that deep inside!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian, yes alerts received thanks but probably because of the time difference I'm only just catching, up so apologies for delay.
> 
> I teach in a unit attached to a comprehensive school for children with special educational needs, and subjects include literacy, numeracy, science, CDT, outdoor education and social skills, very varied. I love working with the children - it's all the paperwork and politics I hate - but then show me a teacher who doesn't feel the same!
> 
> No I'm not really another Hitler lol, The children do sometimes say 'Yes Chef' after I've given instructions in our social skills cookery lessons, but they all know this is a big joke as I am the worst cook in the world!


 Hello Lyn, and thanks a lot your answer.

Teaching is an extremely difficult job and definitely not the one I'd love/enjoy. A teacher has to be able to pass the info to a student the right way. I remember some teachers back in school who'd open a book and just read out aloud to us....even I could teach like that. One could literally fall asleep during such classes-and here I mean *literally*!

I was joking when I asked: 'Are you another HITLER?' Hope you didn't take that seriously. And if you don't take jokes then I'll stop there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finally caught up with all the posts.
Good afternoon, fellow tortoise measurers.
I seem to have inadvertently started a war.
I'm sorry for any distress caused. 
Misjudging a situation is a particular fault of mine.
No malice aforethought.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Lyn, and thanks a lot your answer.
> 
> Teaching is an extremely difficult job and definitely not the one I'd love/enjoy. A teacher has to be able to pass the info to a student the right way. I remember some teachers back in school who'd open a book and just read out aloud to us....even I could teach like that. One could literally fall asleep during such classes-and here I mean *literally*!
> 
> I was joking when I asked: 'Are you another HITLER?' Hope you didn't take that seriously. And if you don't take jokes then I'll stop there.



Yes I had teachers like that too, and even now still go to courses where the person delivering it will give you printed handouts and then proceed to read to them to you!

No don't worry - I didn't take your joke seriously. I find that one thing you have to have to be a teacher (or for life in general) is a sense of humour - even though mine sometimes gets me into trouble but I certainly can't take myself seriously or help seeing the funny side of things. I blame my family!


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I believe, essentially, we are all mostly,“foreigners".


RIGHT you are, Ken!!!


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> For Adam:
> View attachment 129186
> 
> View attachment 129187
> 
> View attachment 129188


THESE.ARE.BRILLIANT!!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Yes I had teachers like that too, and even now still go to courses where the person delivering it will give you printed handouts and then proceed to read to them to you!
> 
> No don't worry - I didn't take your joke seriously. I find that one thing you have to have to be a teacher (or for life in general) is a sense of humour - even though mine sometimes gets me into trouble but I can't help seeing the funny side of things. I blame my family!


 Glad to hear that you can take a joke. I can too, but when I joke with anyone, particularly when it's someone I don't know personally, then I tend to remain cautious, I use my *brakes* till I get the green light and then I take off. (I seem to be driving). Know why? I am an extremely *sensitive* person. I don't hurt anyone's feeling so that nobody hurts mine. But...if I get hurt....*BEWARE*!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Definitely so.
> 
> Love from Oli to Tidgy.


And good afternoon to you.
And love from Tidgy to her internet squeeze.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Misjudging a situation is a particular fault of mine.
> No malice aforethought.



Happens to us all Adam - especially when comments are written and we can't judge the tone or context. I hope all will be resolved soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Happens to us all Adam - especially when comments are written and we can't judge the tone or context. I hope all will be resolved soon.


Thanks. 
Appreciated.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> THESE.ARE.BRILLIANT!!!!!!


Hiya, Bea.
Enjoying your weekend?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hiya, Bea.
> Enjoying your weekend?


Just getting started! It's 7:15 am here: hubby still asleep and I'm about to hit the treadmill and hopefully get some gardening done in the cool of the morning before spending the rest of the day with friends. The couple we're going to visit have pet parrots AND pet snakes! Will undoubtedly be interesting!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Just getting started! It's 7:15 am here: hubby still asleep and I'm about to hit the treadmill and hopefully get some gardening done in the cool of the morning before spending the rest of the day with friends. The couple we're going to visit have pet parrots AND pet snakes! Will undoubtedly be interesting!


Parrots and snakes. Lovely.
I'd like to see you gardening on your treadmill.
Enjoy your day.
You deserve it after what must have been a fairly nerve-racking couple of days back at work.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> . .....I don't hurt anyone's feeling so that nobody hurts mine......




Yes me too. My motto in life has always been to treat others as you want to be treated yourself. Although I am pretty thick skinned when it comes to jokes here for the very fact that no-one does know me, so it can't be meant personally.

I wouldn't deliberately make any _offensive_ remarks - as I'm sure no-one here would - just in case my brand of humour doesn't appeal to everyone. It's all banter in a well meaning way to me - I love a good giggle and hope that I can raise a few smiles too. So joke away


----------



## Moozillion

Just my unsolicited 2 bits:
We are all big boys and girls here. 
We are each responsible for our own reactions, both on this forum and in the "real world."
Not everyone has the same sense of humor.
One of the beauties of this forum is that there are SO MANY topics and threads that just about anyone can find a fun place to hang out. No one thread will be "all things to all people."
This is my favorite place to hang out!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning


----------



## Moozillion

JACQUI!!!! How are you doing since the flood??


----------



## Jacqui

Hi! To be honest not real well. It is hard for most folks to understand that while my home did not get much. damage, for me it is not as important as my yards. Those are like my real home's rooms. To see it either still under water or cover with a thick slimie coat hurts. Seeing things I spent hours and months working on destroyed just gets to me. I keep trying to find the humor behind things, but it is hard.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Hi! To be honest not real well. It is hard for most folks to understand that while my home did not get much. damage, for me it is not as important as my yards. Those are like my real home's rooms. To see it either still under water or cover with a thick slimie coat hurts. Seeing things I spent hours and months working on destroyed just gets to me. I keep trying to find the humor behind things, but it is hard.


It's tough to see months of hard work wiped out in a flash.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Had a great dinner. Use every bit of that gift certificate, lol.



What a nice boss you have.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> What a nice boss you have.


Yeah but it was wasted on my wife 

Next time I'll find a girlfriend to take


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Yeah but it was wasted on my wife
> 
> Next time I'll find a girlfriend to take



She did not like the fine dining or what?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Hi! To be honest not real well. It is hard for most folks to understand that while my home did not get much. damage, for me it is not as important as my yards. Those are like my real home's rooms. To see it either still under water or cover with a thick slimie coat hurts. Seeing things I spent hours and months working on destroyed just gets to me. I keep trying to find the humor behind things, but it is hard.


I had a nightmare about the poor cats under your house last night.
It was awful.
Truly sorry this had to happen to you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Yeah but it was wasted on my wife
> 
> Next time I'll find a girlfriend to take


Take my wifey.
She always appreciates good food.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> She did not like the fine dining or what?


She liked the food. It's the company she didn't like. She was already yelling at me by the time we got home, slept upstairs (again) and was more interested in reading a book than me. She stayed up till 4am and is now a royal ***** this morning because she's tired. 
Dinner last night was a make or break for me. I'm officially done trying.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Moozillion said:


> Just my unsolicited 2 bits:
> We are all big boys and girls here.
> We are each responsible for our own reactions,





Too many, myself included, lose sight of this. I believe this should be started being taught before we enter school with reminder classes all our lives. I'm a fairly upbeat guy, and it wasn't until recently that I realized I was placing much of my feelings of happiness on the feelings of others. This is an illusion that is self depreciating at its best.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> She liked the food. It's the company she didn't like. She was already yelling at me by the time we got home, slept upstairs (again) and was more interested in reading a book than me. She stayed up till 4am and is now a royal ***** this morning because she's tired.
> Dinner last night was a make or break for me. I'm officially done trying.


Kev, I had no idea things were bad between you. *hugs*


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> She liked the food. It's the company she didn't like. She was already yelling at me by the time we got home, slept upstairs (again) and was more interested in reading a book than me. She stayed up till 4am and is now a royal ***** this morning because she's tired.
> Dinner last night was a make or break for me. I'm officially done trying.



Trouble in paradise? I'm sorry to hear that. I hope it works out.


----------



## Yvonne G

@Jacqui : I'm so sorry all your hard work has been destroyed. Look at it this way - now you have more stuff to do outside. I know you'd rather be outside than inside.

What have you seen of the outside cats today? Are they ok?


----------



## Jacqui

@Yvonne G I still have a couple of MIA cats, but almost everybody has now been accounted for with this am feeding.

If I won a small lottery it would help. Like I said it is the simple things like trying to figure how to replace seat cushions on my magic swing. Trying to figure how to replace the tortoises summer food supply. Trying to figure if I can trust them out in enclosures that have had who knows what chemicals dumped on them. Just thinking how many bags of soil I need to refill planters, let alone all the bags of mulch.

It is looking at the grass and trying to figure how I will mow between deb


----------



## Jacqui

to continue... Try to figure how to mow around the new trash, new sand bars and ditches the flood left behind.

I have one part of my front yard I can not even walk through as it is just too darn slipery.

It is just all the small things that when my vision slides to the big picture it gets. Me down.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> @Yvonne G I still have a couple of MIA cats, but almost everybody has now been accounted for with this am feeding.
> 
> If I won a small lottery it would help. Like I said it is the simple things like trying to figure how to replace seat cushions on my magic swing. Trying to figure how to replace the tortoises summer food supply. Trying to figure if I can trust them out in enclosures that have had who knows what chemicals dumped on them. Just thinking how many bags of soil I need to refill planters, let alone all the bags of mulch.
> 
> It is looking at the grass and trying to figure how I will mow between deb


I can't really offer to help much from here, which is a shame cuz we got a whole lot of extra dirt laying around. But in the world of tortoise food supply I have literally tons of dandelions and could steal seeds to send for you to start some tortoise food supplies again. Literally, my yard is yellow, Franklin could spare a few once they go to seed!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> steal seeds to send for you once they go to seed!
> View attachment 129213


How's it going smarch? I don't remember if it was last year or the year before, but we had a regular member here named Sibi from Florida. She needed dandelion seeds as well and in that my 5 acres typically looks yellow from flowers I volunteered. Once they went to seed I used a battery powered hand vacuum and just walked around collecting seed heads. It worked so well but be warned, your friends here on chat will get much pleasure ribbing you about the visual.


----------



## Jacqui

I know I have plenty of cheese to go with all my whine. (sorry Maggie)

I also know how lucky we all were. The flood came during the day so folks could get their horses and mules moved. Folks could get their cars, trucks, bikes, mowers ect up to high ground. We had time to gather up and move some things. If this had hit at night, things would be ever so much worse.


----------



## Jacqui

I miss Sibi.


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> Hi! To be honest not real well. It is hard for most folks to understand that while my home did not get much. damage, for me it is not as important as my yards. Those are like my real home's rooms. To see it either still under water or cover with a thick slimie coat hurts. Seeing things I spent hours and months working on destroyed just gets to me. I keep trying to find the humor behind things, but it is hard.


 While I can never feel exactly what you're feeling, I recall how awful it was when our whole landscape was totally smashed by Katrina. Sometimes I hate to even bring up Katrina, because I figure other folks are tired of hearing it.
But things like storms and your horrible flood change our lives. 
So sorry you're going through this. 

One of the catch phrases that caught on around her after Katrina was something like "It'll all get back to normal, but it'll be a NEW "normal." That sort of idea has helped me in many different situations. 
HUGS TO YOU.


----------



## Jacqui

S. thank you for your offer. I have already been spraying off my dandies, so they should be fine. I am not sure, how safe they will be to feed the tortoises for a few mowings atleast. The river would have carried chemicals (many just recently applied) which has coated the plants and is now soaking into the ground.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I miss Sibi.



I don't know how you feel either, but I am so sorry you have to go thru this. I wish my shovel and I could come and help. Sibi a cat? Gosh this is awful


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> Sibi a cat?


Sibi is a member from the forum that participated here on the chat and in our hearts. She was experiencing some medical issues which turned out to be terminal inherited issues.


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> She can't read our messages. You can use it on the site only, I guess.
> Or maybe we can't read hers.



The posts don't show when the page loads, but there's a link at the bottom to show ignored posts


----------



## jaizei

Little known fact - it only works if you tell everyone who you're ignoring, like a high tech version of "I'm not talking to you"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I tried to ignore my own posts but couldn't …maybe I should pm Josh.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How's it going smarch? I don't remember if it was last year or the year before, but we had a regular member here named Sibi from Florida. She needed dandelion seeds as well and in that my 5 acres typically looks yellow from flowers I volunteered. Once they went to seed I used a battery powered hand vacuum and just walked around collecting seed heads. It worked so well but be warned, your friends here on chat will get much pleasure ribbing you about the visual.


Neighbors might judge but I mean in forum world where we all have tortoises and all are a tad crazy I think people would see that as brilliant! I mean it's still hilarious to picture but also genius!

I've been well, the weathers finally warm here ... Actually too warm in my opinion but after we this past winter that opinion could get me hit in the head. I'm graduating college in a week so a new chapter of life is starting... One that's ready for me but in not quite ready for it! I've been doing a whole lot of art to try to cope with that stress! And franklins loving all the dandelions and warm weather so I've been taking him out a lot and when he's happy I'm happy. How've you been?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> S. thank you for your offer. I have already been spraying off my dandies, so they should be fine. I am not sure, how safe they will be to feed the tortoises for a few mowings atleast. The river would have carried chemicals (many just recently applied) which has coated the plants and is now soaking into the ground.



Big (((hugs))) to you Jaqcui!! I truly feel bad for you! I guess you can just take it one day at time and hopefully everything will come together in the near future.


----------



## smarch

maggie3fan said:


> Found on the 'net
> 
> 5. There is no such thing as “US English.” We will let Microsoft know on your behalf.
> 
> Don't bother to respond... most of you are on ignore....I just wanted Tidgleys padre to see this. NOW, I am done talk about me as you do, I don't give a ****


Aww I hope I'm not on that list  I always like your responses to me! And I don't think I've ever said anything too controversial or bothersome... In fact lately i haven't even been on much. If I am blocked well I'm guessing you probably won't see this so the point was moot but ah well i guess, hope you have a good summer and all.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Aww I hope I'm not on that list  I always like your responses to me! And I don't think I've ever said anything too controversial or bothersome... In fact lately i haven't even been on much. If I am blocked well I'm guessing you probably won't see this so the point was moot but ah well i guess, hope you have a good summer and all.


I think I was blocked. You're too perfect to be blocked.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Yeah but it was wasted on my wife
> 
> Next time I'll find a girlfriend to take



What a bummer. Sorry to hear this and I hope things turn around for you two. 

Next time take Mike


----------



## Momof4

Good morning everyone! I'm all caught up and headed out to a game and birthday party. 
I hope today brings happiness to all who need a lift.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> S. thank you for your offer. I have already been spraying off my dandies, so they should be fine. I am not sure, how safe they will be to feed the tortoises for a few mowings atleast. The river would have carried chemicals (many just recently applied) which has coated the plants and is now soaking into the ground.


Well if you ever need 'em I got them, since when they start going to seed I'll be collecting them to grow in pots on the porch in the winter so I'll already have some. Buying greens for a little while to be safe could never hurt until the chemicals get time to work their ways out. I'm serious though if there is anything I can do from here to help even just "it'll be ok" (though most people hate that I know) I'll do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning everyone! I'm all caught up and headed out to a game and birthday party.
> I hope today brings happiness to all who need a lift.


Lots of people on here have problems right now.
It's very sad.
Enjoy your game and birthday party.
Wild Boar? Pheasant ? Hare?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> S. thank you for your offer. I have already been spraying off my dandies, so they should be fine. I am not sure, how safe they will be to feed the tortoises for a few mowings atleast. The river would have carried chemicals (many just recently applied) which has coated the plants and is now soaking into the ground.



I hadn't even thought of that. So glad you were on the ball about the chemicals that may have been spread over your tortoise yards. I feel awful on your behalf. And you really have no one to help you, your neighbor is sort of disabled? Can any of the kids come help you?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Yes me too. My motto in life has always been to treat others as you want to be treated yourself. Although I am pretty thick skinned when it comes to jokes here for the very fact that no-one does know me, so it can't be meant personally.
> 
> I wouldn't deliberately make any _offensive_ remarks - as I'm sure no-one here would - just in case my brand of humour doesn't appeal to everyone. It's all banter in a well meaning way to me - I love a good giggle and hope that I can raise a few smiles too. So joke away


 Fair enough.That makes everything nice and clear.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> I hadn't even thought of that. So glad you were on the ball about the chemicals that may have been spread over your tortoise yards. I feel awful on your behalf. And you really have no one to help you, your neighbor is sort of disabled? Can any of the kids come help you?


Won't the chemicals be very dilute?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And good afternoon to you.
> And love from Tidgy to her internet squeeze.


 Good evening from Oli to Tidgy firstly, then to Wifey and to you from me.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today it is barely 1:00 pm and already it's 76°f out there. Time to crank up the air conditioner!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi is a member from the forum that participated here on the chat and in our hearts. She was experiencing some medical issues which turned out to be terminal inherited issues.


Oh, NO!! I'm so sorry to hear that! She helped me when I first joined the forum.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 129277


HILARIOUS!!! (...because it's so true!!!  )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening from Oli to Tidgy firstly, then to Wifey and to you from me.


And Tidgy says shyly,' Evening, Oli.'
And I say cheerfully, 'Good evening to you too, Gillian.'
And wifey says genuinely' Say good evening to her from me.'


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Good morning everyone! I'm all caught up and headed out to a game and birthday party.
> I hope today brings happiness to all who need a lift.


 Hope you enjoy(ed) your day, and let's hope for the best for everyone, particularly at....
 Tortoise  Forum!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Today it is barely 1:00 pm and already it's 76°f out there. Time to crank up the air conditioner!!!!


9 pm here, 87°f. 
Lovely.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm watching a fun, (sarcasm here) movie titled “127 Hours". Holy crap what a movie!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 129277


Told wifey yesterday that whenever the opportunity presented itself I would rescue another tort.
Wifey was reluctant, but understood.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm watching a fun, (sarcasm here) movie titled “127 Hours". Holy crap what a movie!


Is that how long it seems to last ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 9 pm here, 87°f.
> Lovely.


Not to sure I could do that.


----------



## spud's_mum

Your lives seem so interesting 
... I'm sitting here on my phone... I don't even know what's happening around me coz I won't look away from my phone lel


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is that how long it seems to last ?


It's a true story of a rock climber that ends up with him having to make a very difficult decision. Very intense flick to say the least.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Told wifey yesterday that whenever the opportunity presented itself I would rescue another tort.
> Wifey was reluctant, but understood.


 A couple of days ago I was outside with Oli in the lovely sun, when a young man offered to give me a cute baby tort he does not want. He claimed that they are having diffculty in dealing with it, which I can understand, particularly in the Arab world where 99.9999%of the people dislike animals/pets. Once Oli saw the little tort......*WAR* broke out! I immediately apologized to the gentleman as per:
a) bullying
b) taking the tort. I don't think I can deal with this by myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Your lives seem so interesting
> ... I'm sitting here on my phone... I don't even know what's happening around me coz I won't look away from my phone lel


Our lives are interesting.
I think being a tortoise or turtle person is enough to make you interesting.
But on top of all that we are very different people with very varied lives and locations and a wide range of problems!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's a true story of a rock climber that ends up with him having to make a very difficult decision. Very intense flick to say the least.


Worth getting?


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> A couple of days ago I was outside with Oli in the lovely sun, when a young man offered to give me a cute baby tort he does not want. He claimed that they are having diffculty in dealing with it, which I can understand, particularly in the Arab world where 99.9999%of the people dislike animals/pets. Once Oli saw the little tort......*WAR* broke out! I immediately apologized to the gentleman as per:
> a) bullying
> b) taking the tort. I don't think I can deal with this by myself.


I couldn't resist it.
But I have time and space to cope when the time comes.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 129277


Where on earth did you find this ? I want one !


----------



## mike taylor

Sally's way of saying thanks for cleaning my toilet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all


Good evening, Noel.
Hope you're having a good day.


----------



## Gillian M

It's almost midnight here, so good night and sweet dreams to all of you as well as your toroises.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> It's almost midnight here, so good night and sweet dreams to all of you as well as your toroises.


Sleep well, Gillian.
Night, Oli.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Our lives are interesting.
> I think being a tortoise or turtle person is enough to make you interesting.
> But on top of all that we are very different people with very varied lives and locations and a wide range of problems!


"Tortoise person" lol and it is interesting being a tortoise owner but spuds asleep now.


----------



## spud's_mum

thought I would share a cute photo of my other baby, monty


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Worth getting?


I've watched the first bits and liked it. Have you seen Redford's, “All is Lost"? It too is a great movie.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

To be honest, neither is a, “Rocky Horror Picture Show". That was based on a true story as well, right?


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Where on earth did you find this ? I want one !



On my FB. I will find the company for you.


----------



## mtdavis254817

How can I like someone's post? ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Noel.
> Hope you're having a good day.


Hi Adam*waves* I'm just doing chores, nothing exciting,like mowing the yard


----------



## Myroli

mtdavis254817 said:


> How can I like someone's post? ?


Click on the post, then click on the thumb on the top to the right of the screen


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mtdavis254817 said:


> How can I like someone's post? ?


IKR? All the grief going on that's a valid question. But really I don't know from the computer version, I use the app on my phone. I tap the post and the option comes up.


----------



## Momof4

@mike taylor 

Here is the link. http://amztee.com/this-is-my-last-tortoise


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 129286
> thought I would share a cute photo of my other baby, monty


That really is a tiny dog you've got there when compared to that tennis ball


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all



Good afternoon! Any Mother's Day plans?


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Good afternoon! Any Mother's Day plans?


Nope. You?


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> On my FB. I will find the company for you.


Thank you !


----------



## mike taylor

I'm going to go to the hardware store and buy my wife a power screw driver . So she can switch out wheels on her skates faster . Then I'm going to buy her a new helmet and cook some BBQ on my smoker . May get her drunk then have some happy fun time . haha


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> That really is a tiny dog you've got there when compared to that tennis ball


Hehe it's a giant tennis ball he doesn't have it anymore though... I have no idea what happened to that ball lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 129286
> thought I would share a cute photo of my other baby, monty


If that's a tennis ball, it's a very small dog !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've watched the first bits and liked it. Have you seen Redford's, “All is Lost"? It too is a great movie.


Have to get my guy to get them. 
Thanks.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If that's a tennis ball, it's a very small dog !


Great minds think alike!!


----------



## leigti

It is a small dog, but that is also a very large tennis ball. Not regulation size to say the least. My dog also has an overgrown tennis ball and I have seen them bigger also.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mtdavis254817 said:


> How can I like someone's post? ?


If you're on a computer it appears to the right of the screen under the message, next to reply.
Just click on like.
Especially if it's one of my posts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam*waves* I'm just doing chores, nothing exciting,like mowing the yard


Sounds like terrific fun.
or not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good afternoon! Any Mother's Day plans?


I'm making a card for wifey, from Tidgy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Great minds think alike!!


Welsh sense of humour ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welsh sense of humour ?


Double trouble then!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I'm going to go to the hardware store and buy my wife a power screw driver . So she can switch out wheels on her skates faster . Then I'm going to buy her a new helmet and cook some BBQ on my smoker . May get her drunk then have some happy fun time . haha



sweet!


----------



## Jacqui

I am thinking of cancelling plans and just doing yard work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I am thinking of cancelling plans and just doing yard work.


You gotta have some R and R as well.


----------



## Jacqui

My ex and I got my riding mower fixed.  That is a relief.


----------



## Jacqui

My neighbor thought she saw a turtle in her basement. Not sure how the flood could have gotten one in there. Any how the put me on noticed, so I took a tote over. She still has several feet of water to get sump pumped out, so we will wait and see.


----------



## Jacqui

Tp lazy to look it up, but I think Yvonne asked about my other neighbor. Yes she is handicapped. She took her dogs and left when the water first came. She will be back Monday. So I get to deal with her mess.  I do love some people.


----------



## Jacqui

It is starting to sprinkle here. Somebody said perhaps a couple of inches of rain expected tonight.  Hope we get enough to clean, but not reflood.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have to get my guy to get them.
> Thanks.



You have a movie guy?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If you're on a computer it appears to the right of the screen under the message, next to reply.
> Just click on like.
> Especially if it's one of my posts.



Personally, I like to like them so that you get the alert, then unlike it afterwards.

I haven't tested it, but I'd hope it sends out an alert for that as well but doubt it. _jaizei has unliked your post. _


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> You have a movie guy?


I do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Personally, I like to like them so that you get the alert, then unlike it afterwards.
> 
> I haven't tested it, but I'd hope it sends out an alert for that as well but doubt it. _jaizei has unliked your post. _


I have accidentally double clicked before and liked and unliked a post. 
I doubt it informs us of this. 
Shall I unlike your last post to see what happens?


----------



## JAYGEE

This 8 hour work day turned into a 16 hour work day real quick.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JAYGEE said:


> This 8 hour work day turned into a 16 hour work day real quick.


Finished now ?


----------



## JAYGEE

Maybe another hour or 2.. but im ready to just lay down right here in the middle of the floor lol


----------



## jaizei

JAYGEE said:


> This 8 hour work day turned into a 16 hour work day real quick.



That's manageable...it's when the 16s turn into 24 that get me.


----------



## JAYGEE

Its not bad but when all i work is 8 hour days a 16 hr day sucks


----------



## JAYGEE

And if i got paid for it and not get comp time would be even better


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JAYGEE said:


> And if i got paid for it and not get comp time would be even better


Any pictures of a tortoise to share?


----------



## JAYGEE

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Any pictures of a tortoise to share?


Ill try to get some today, if not i will tomorrow when the sun is out


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I'm going to go to the hardware store and buy my wife a power screw driver . So she can switch out wheels on her skates faster . Then I'm going to buy her a new helmet and cook some BBQ on my smoker . May get her drunk then have some happy fun time . haha



Hey, whatever it takes!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> You have a movie guy?


Is this unusual?


----------



## mike taylor

Hahaha


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Nope. You?



Kinda playing by ear. I was taken to sushi Friday. Not sure about tonight.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Everyone, remember “No matter the debt you pay to mother, your debt to her remains unpaid " you hearing this Newt??


----------



## JAYGEE

Not a pic of my tort, but here is my new foster tripod.


----------



## smarch

Ok, the surprise is up because I shared it on Facebook. Here's currently my stone carving, work in progress and I just spent $30 on sandpaper and butchers wax to finish it hopefully soon. Though I don't want to finish it because it's how I've been coping with graduation anxiety. I need healthy coping skills!


----------



## mike taylor

What is it going to be ?


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Stupid question time. I noticed today that it is 93 degrees outside and turbo hates the part of his pin that is in the sun or under his light. Do I even need the basking light if it is this hot in Florida?


----------



## smarch

Apparently my ex just decided she wants "her" aloe plant back from me because it was from her friends wedding and really means something to her... We've been broken up well over a year and I've had the plant for closer to 2 years.... It's not wrong of me to refuse to answer her at all right? We did NOT end well, she kind of literally flat out left with no warning. As far as I'm concerned it was my plant the day she gave it to me to take home. I'm pretty sure I'm going to get some swear filled messages seeing as how I'm not replying to her.... Back to carving my stone so I don't do other stupid things


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> What is it going to be ?


Anything you see it as. It's abstract. I see a heart or liver looking organ while a few people from my family saw a seashell like shape


----------



## mike taylor

You should carve a tortoise .


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Apparently my ex just decided she wants "her" aloe plant back from me because it was from her friends wedding and really means something to her... We've been broken up well over a year and I've had the plant for closer to 2 years.... It's not wrong of me to refuse to answer her at all right? We did NOT end well, she kind of literally flat out left with no warning. As far as I'm concerned it was my plant the day she gave it to me to take home. I'm pretty sure I'm going to get some swear filled messages seeing as how I'm not replying to her.... Back to carving my stone so I don't do other stupid things



You can't block her?


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Anything you see it as. It's abstract. I see a heart or liver looking organ while a few people from my family saw a seashell like shape



Old hag from Snow White.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Heather H said:


> Why?


What's going on and I don't got your no.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Ok, the surprise is up because I shared it on Facebook. Here's currently my stone carving, work in progress and I just spent $30 on sandpaper and butchers wax to finish it hopefully soon. Though I don't want to finish it because it's how I've been coping with graduation anxiety. I need healthy coping skills!
> 
> View attachment 129322


For me, it's a Muslim woman praying.
Like it, it has many possibilities.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> Stupid question time. I noticed today that it is 93 degrees outside and turbo hates the part of his pin that is in the sun or under his light. Do I even need the basking light if it is this hot in Florida?


When we get to the 80's i don't always bother except when Tidgy can't get outside in the day for some reason.
Then I have it on cos she sits under it and thinks it's the sun.
But if Turbo hates it and the temps high enough and he's got uvb from another source, I wouldn't bother at all.
Someone may correct me, but I can't see the point.
Just a waste of electric.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Apparently my ex just decided she wants "her" aloe plant back from me because it was from her friends wedding and really means something to her... We've been broken up well over a year and I've had the plant for closer to 2 years.... It's not wrong of me to refuse to answer her at all right? We did NOT end well, she kind of literally flat out left with no warning. As far as I'm concerned it was my plant the day she gave it to me to take home. I'm pretty sure I'm going to get some swear filled messages seeing as how I'm not replying to her.... Back to carving my stone so I don't do other stupid things


Tell her it died or that Nank ate it or you chucked it out in a fit of pique. 
I know it's a big fib, but saves the problem continuing.


----------



## mike taylor

My elephant grass is growing fast !


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> You can't block her?


I blocked her posts from showing up on my news feed on Facebook because they tore me apart emotionally, but I can't get myself to de-friend or black her yet... But if this escalates I will... But then she has my cell number which I don't know if I can block.


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> My elephant grass is growing fast !


Mine never grew. I think my birds are all the seeds


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tell her it died or that Nank ate it or you chucked it out in a fit of pique.
> I know it's a big fib, but saves the problem continuing.


It would work... If I didn't recently post pictures of my new desk at work with it on it...
I'm going for the ignore it approach. If her and I still talked maybe things would be different... I'm graduating college in a week and she couldn't even congratulate me on that. There's a reason she's not in my life anymore.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@smarch I've pm' my response …


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What's going on and I don't got your no.


Hello, Grandpa.
Hope you're having a good evening.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What's going on and I don't got your no.


I don't know either that's why I quoted your why and he said those that care have his no.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maybe no=number?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

No this has been a bad week : my step sisters husband died Wed. The funeral was fri . And today my 1/2 sister s husbands brother died today in a AVT accident and I just read Toms message . Boy has it been a week !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I just read Toms message


?????


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Anyone partake in any ww2 Remembrance Day gatherings?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> No this has been a bad week : my step sisters husband died Wed. The funeral was fri . And today my 1/2 sister s husbands brother died today in a AVT accident and I just read Toms message . Boy has it been a week !


i'm sorry you've been having such a bad time.
What a terrible week.
Best wishes to you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just love the people politely queuing behind the fox.


----------



## Momof4

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> No this has been a bad week : my step sisters husband died Wed. The funeral was fri . And today my 1/2 sister s husbands brother died today in a AVT accident and I just read Toms message . Boy has it been a week !



@Grandpa Turtle 144 what an emotional week for you!! I hope there's better days ahead for you and your family! 

What's up with Tom?? I guess I missed something!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> @Grandpa Turtle 144
> What's up with Tom?? I guess I missed something!


As did I.


----------



## leigti

I did too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll be right back…


----------



## Tom

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> ... and I just read Toms message . Boy has it been a week !



Are you talking about a different Tom? Everything is okay in my world.

Sorry to hear about your rough week. Hope the next one is better.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tom said:


> Are you talking about a different Tom? Everything is okay in my world.


Man that Cowboy guy can talk…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hi Nick, where have you been? How's it going?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Hi Nick,


He did a drive by


----------



## leigti

Looks like it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Looks like it.


I'm here.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Hi Nick, where have you been? How's it going?


I'm good, nothing much going on.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Still in California?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Still in California?


yea, I'm moving in like 2 or 3 months.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yea, I'm moving in like 2 or 3 months.


Are you driving your tortoises across the country or shipping them or what?


----------



## smarch

Finished my stone carving... I was not expecting that. I've been carving it practically all day, it's been a rough day I needed it to keep me calm. It's currently untitled, but if never submit a work to a show untitled so I'll have a title eventually. 

What do you see?


----------



## smarch

Also yes yet again it's almost 2am here and I'm not asleep... The anxiety about leavening school is literally wiping the floor with me. I know I'll be fine it's just a whole huge world ahead of me and that's scary!!


----------



## mike taylor

What kind if stone is it made of?


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> What kind if stone is it made of?


"Lime green" soapstone. After I sell a few soapstone to afford real carving tools I want to start with alabaster though (harder stone).


----------



## mike taylor

Well carve up some tortoise shaped ones. I'll bet they will sell . I'd buy one.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 129332
> 
> Just love the people politely queuing behind the fox.



It could be Basil Brush collecting his royalties or

He's seen the ads for 'Foxy Bingo' on tv in the UK and is off for a night out


----------



## Lyn W

mike taylor said:


> Well carve up some tortoise shaped ones. I'll bet they will sell . I'd buy one.



I have actually got 3 small soapstone carvings of tortoises, they came from South Africa in early in 90s. One of them had a rear left foot missing and 24 years later I end up with a real tort - with his rear left foot missing! Think it was on the cards all along. Will post pics when I get a camera later.

I love soapstone it's very smooth and your carving looks very tactile Smarch


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tom said:


> Are you talking about a different Tom? Everything is okay in my world.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your rough week. Hope the next one is better.


I was reading where the other Tom was leaving and he told Yvonne she could take down all of his messages


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Finished my stone carving... I was not expecting that. I've been carving it practically all day, it's been a rough day I needed it to keep me calm. It's currently untitled, but if never submit a work to a show untitled so I'll have a title eventually.
> 
> What do you see?
> 
> View attachment 129348


It's a bull elephant seal able to retract its head in like a tortoise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning my fellow tortoise walkers.
It's another beautiful day.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning my fellow tortoise walkers.
> It's another beautiful day.


Good Morning Adam - it's another grey, cold day here but at least not raining so something to be thankful for, but no outside time for Lola again.


----------



## juli11

Beautiful Sunday morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good Morning Adam - it's another grey, cold day here but at least not raining so something to be thankful for, but no outside time for Lola again.


Welsh springtime.
Love the daffs and other flowers.
But 50 shades of grey.


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Well carve up some tortoise shaped ones. I'll bet they will sell . I'd buy one.


I prefer carving abstract to real, less proportions to worry about getting right, but I have thought about carving a tortoise. I do however think if you heard the price $200 you'd die a little though. The stone itself is $50 before I put around 30 hours work into it. And my professor told me that stones could reasonably be priced 400-800... But I don't know for friends that just isn't right to me,.. And it's impractical. Hmm maybe in the future I should trade stones for torts lol.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> I have actually got 3 small soapstone carvings of tortoises, they came from South Africa in early in 90s. One of them had a rear left foot missing and 24 years later I end up with a real tort - with his rear left foot missing! Think it was on the cards all along. Will post pics when I get a camera later.
> 
> I love soapstone it's very smooth and your carving looks very tactile Smarch



What a great story!


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I was reading where the other Tom was leaving and he told Yvonne she could take down all of his messages



I am way behind, so what did I miss? Why is this Tom leaving?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I am way behind, so what did I miss? Why is this Tom leaving?



Think he's talking about when Mike was leaving.


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> Think he's talking about when Mike was leaving.


That was my first thought


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Finished my stone carving... I was not expecting that. I've been carving it practically all day, it's been a rough day I needed it to keep me calm. It's currently untitled, but if never submit a work to a show untitled so I'll have a title eventually.
> 
> What do you see?
> 
> View attachment 129348


I see a well groomed dog, sitting and waiting for his turn to appear in a dog show. 

You should title it "Patients"


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all


 Hello! And hope you are all well.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> That really is a tiny dog you've got there when compared to that tennis ball


 So true. The dog looks like a puppy when looking at the ball, then then dog.


----------



## spud's_mum

Also would I need to add ventilation?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> It is starting to sprinkle here. Somebody said perhaps a couple of inches of rain expected tonight.  Hope we get enough to clean, but not reflood.


 Hello. Hope that 'flood' is now over.


----------



## spud's_mum

Wrong thread soz^


----------



## Gillian M

JAYGEE said:


> Not a pic of my tort, but here is my new foster tripod.
> 
> View attachment 129321


 Very cute.


----------



## Gillian M

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> No this has been a bad week : my step sisters husband died Wed. The funeral was fri . And today my 1/2 sister s husbands brother died today in a AVT accident and I just read Toms message . Boy has it been a week !


 Please accept my sincere condolences.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> I am way behind, so what did I miss? Why is this Tom leaving?


That's what I'm trying to find out also


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Afternoon, Nick.
Good weekend?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning my fellow tortoise walkers.
> It's another beautiful day.


 Hi Adam. It was a beautiful day yesterday when it was nice and sunny. Temperature dropped today and....rain is expected. "Goodness' I thought. Moreover it is very *DUSTY.*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Very cute.


Afternoon, Gillian.
Afternoon, Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. It was a beautiful day yesterday when it was nice and sunny. Temperature dropped today and....rain is expected. "Goodness' I thought. Moreover it is very *DUSTY.*


Yeah, very dry and dusty here too, but no rain for the next four months, I shouldn't think.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian.
> Afternoon, Oli.


 Hi Adam, Wifey and of course Tidgy.

Did you see...._*BAYERN*_ get beaten by Barcelona 3-0? The (the Bavarians) drove me nuts that night: all three goals were scored during the last 15 minutes of the match. I would have like to see....Oli's (the GK-not my tort) reaction.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, very dry and dusty here too, but no rain for the next four months, I shouldn't think.


 Oh...I'm not expecting it to rain at this time of the year in this country-I was only repeating what was said on TV.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and of course Tidgy.
> 
> Did you see...._*BAYERN*_ get beaten by Barcelona 3-0? The (the Bavarians) drove me nuts that night: all three goals were scored during the last 15 minutes of the match. I would have like to see....Oli's (the GK-not my tort) reaction.


Saw highlights, or rather lowlights, I don't think Oli (the GK-not your tort) would have been best pleased.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> I see a well groomed dog, sitting and waiting for his turn to appear in a dog show.
> 
> You should title it "Patients"



Or maybe "Patience"


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Saw highlights, or rather lowlights, I don't think Oli (the GK-not your tort) would have been best pleased.


 I watched all of the match. It was 0-0 till 75th minute which would have been to *BAYERN's* advantage had it ended like that; as the game took place in Spain. After minute 75....three goals were scored one after the other! I don't think the *GERMANS* will be able to score FOUR goals in the return match, though you never know in football (and even in life).


----------



## Yvonne G

Yesterday I bought some hardy hibiscus, a couple pumpkin plants, some gazania, and a wonderful, sharing guy from the Forum sent me some cuttings...so today I'll be outside playing in the potting soil. I plan to put the pumpkin plants in a tortoise yard so they can eat the leaves. Hibiscus and gazania are also edible. Playing in the potting soil is one of my favorite pastimes...a great way to spend Mother's Day.

My daughter brought me some candy and a cute little tortoise metal sculpture early this a.m. And yesterday my S.I.L. put a hose bib on the front porch so I don't have to drag a hose all around the house.

There's always the tall grass that needs mowing, however, I'm Tom Sawyering that one for a few days.

I hope @Jacqui is catching up on her clean-up projects and has found all the outside cats.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> What a great story!


Serendipity I think!


----------



## Lyn W

I know this is a different thread so apologies, but anyone any advice for me for Health Thread question please?


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Or maybe "Patience"


Hahaha. Stupid autocorrect


----------



## Lyn W

tortdad said:


> Hahaha. Stupid autocorrect


Did you hear about the prison doctor who became a lawyer - now he tries his own patients


----------



## Myroli

Lyn W said:


> Did you hear about the prison doctor who became a lawyer - now he tries his own patients


Haha, very funny


----------



## mike taylor

I want to be a boat captain . Them guys just float through life .


----------



## Lyn W

mike taylor said:


> I want to be a boat captain . Them guys just float through life .


I sea - but it's not all a whelk in the park you know


----------



## mike taylor

Haha


----------



## tortdad

I drew my mommy a pretty picture on her Mother's Day card


----------



## Heather H

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What's going on and I don't got your no.


I'm not sure when this is from of why I said why?


----------



## Heather H

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I don't know either that's why I quoted your why and he said those that care have his no.


Gotcha lol


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Gillian M

Depending on where you are...good morning/afternoon/evening, everyone.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening - 7.30ish in UK


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good evening - 7.30ish in UK


In that case, good evening. It's 9.30pm here, we're two hours ahead. What's the weather like back there? (Sorry for that mistake).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good evening, 7.30 pm here, too.


----------



## Lyn W

Still grey but dry!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, 7.30 pm here, too.


 Good evening. Hope you're well.

It's rather chilly now, but as I'd expected it did *NOT* rain.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, 7.30 pm here, too.


Oh I thought there'd be a time difference but there we are - if I forget my watch I can ask you!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> I know this is a different thread so apologies, but anyone any advice for me for Health Thread question please?


I have now posted a pic over there if there is anyone over here who can help . Thanks


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> It's rather chilly now, but as I'd expected it did *NOT* rain.


I wish it would just rain at night then we'd have the best of all worlds


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Oh I thought there'd be a time difference but there we are - if I forget my watch I can ask you!


 Sure you can! Time difference between Jordan and *nearly* all European countries is one or two. In Summer-now-we're two hours ahead, whilst in Winter it's only one hour.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Sure you can! Time difference between Jordan and *nearly* all European countries is one or two. In Summer-now-we're two hours ahead, whilst in Winter it's only one hour.



That would involve maths and you know me - I think 1+1=3! but thanks anyway


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I wish it would just rain at night then we'd have the best of all worlds


 Do you like rain, snow, cold weather? Please don't say 'yes' as they are my....*enemies*! And the climate here is that of a desert: very hot and dry during Summer, whilst Winter days are extremely cold, with a lot of rain and....*snowstorms* . Goodness, Winter is so boring here. To make things still more difficult: *NO* Autumn, *NO* Spring-imagine.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> That would involve maths and you know me - I think 1+1=3! but thanks anyway


 Jawohl Mein Fuhrer!  1+1=3 Who could disagree with another....*HITLER*?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening. Hope you're well.
> 
> It's rather chilly now, but as I'd expected it did *NOT* rain.


It's 85° F here as I write, still blue, blue skies.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Do you like rain, snow, cold weather? Please don't say 'yes' as they are my....*enemies*! And the climate here is that of a desert: very hot and dry during Summer, whilst Winter days are extremely cold, with a lot of rain and....*snowstorms* . Goodness, Winter is so boring here. To make things still more difficult: *NO* Autumn, *NO* Spring-imagine.



I didn't know you have snow in Jordan! I do like all of the above but in small doses. Autumn and Spring are my favourite seasons so couldn't be without them. We Brits always complain about the weather, it's too hot or too cold, too wet or too dry, but I love the 4 varied seasons - also love Vivaldi's 4 seasons


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh I thought there'd be a time difference but there we are - if I forget my watch I can ask you!


You would be most welcome to ask, but usually i don't know what day it is, let alone time.
i'm not sure about the month sometimes.
We change our clocks forwards at about the same time as you, but then back again at the start of Ramadan, forwards again at the end and back in October. 
Drives everyone crazy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yesterday I was complaining at 10:00am that it was 70°f. Today I'm very happy at 12:00noon that it is 67°f.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Jawohl Mein Fuhrer!  1+1=3 Who could disagree with another....*HITLER*?!



In school last year one of our Welsh phrases of the week for the kids to learn was Hwyl Fawr (goodbye), so as they were leaving I said Hwyl Fawr to them all but they were also doing World War II in history and I think one boy was a bit confused because in reply to my hwyl fawr he replied Heil and raised his arm! Maybe he saw then what you see now!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yesterday I was complaining at 10:00am that it was 70°f. Today I'm very happy at 12:00noon that it is 67°f.



At least here in the UK we don't have the opportunity to complain about the heat too often, but when we can we certainly do!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I wish it would just rain at night then we'd have the best of all worlds


My gran ( Welsh, of course) always used to say that and I say it too!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lynn, here in the PNW we've had a record warm winter. Heck, we've already hit 80° 2x's in '15. It doesn't look good for farmers and the ranchers that depend on them for feed.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We change our clocks forwards at about the same time as you, but then back again at the start of Ramadan, forwards again at the end and back in October.
> Drives everyone crazy.


Two opportunities more than us to say to you're late for work because you forgot to change the clocks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Do you like rain, snow, cold weather? Please don't say 'yes' as they are my....*enemies*! And the climate here is that of a desert: very hot and dry during Summer, whilst Winter days are extremely cold, with a lot of rain and....*snowstorms* . Goodness, Winter is so boring here. To make things still more difficult: *NO* Autumn, *NO* Spring-imagine.


I'm the same.
Hate the cold, hate grey skies and wind, snow's good to look at briefly and I can go the mountains near here to see it if I want.
I'd never live in the UK again, partly because of the weather.
We get about a week for autumn and two for spring.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lynn, here in the PNW we've had a record warm winter. Heck, we've already hit 80° 2x's in '15. It doesn't look good for farmers and the ranchers that depend on them for feed.


Global warming!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I didn't know you have snow in Jordan! I do like all of the above but in small doses. Autumn and Spring are my favourite seasons so couldn't be without them. We Brits always complain about the weather, it's too hot or too cold, too wet or too dry, but I love the 4 varied seasons - also love Vivaldi's 4 seasons


Vivaldi rocks !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> At least here in the UK we don't have the opportunity to complain about the heat too often, but when we can we certainly do!


Phew! 
What a scorcher ! 
And water restrictions.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I didn't know you have snow in Jordan! I do like all of the above but in small doses. Autumn and Spring are my favourite seasons so couldn't be without them. We Brits always complain about the weather, it's too hot or too cold, too wet or too dry, but I love the 4 varied seasons - also love Vivaldi's 4 seasons


 I'd expected that 'reaction.' People get *shocked* when I tell them it snows here. Most people think it is hot all year round which is anything but correct-even if *HITLER* were to say so! I too like Spring, but after having seen and experienced the cold weather of the desert, I'd rather very hot than freezing cold temperature. My *GOD*... the snowstorms we've had this last Winter: temperature fell to at least -10 degrees C, and we got stuck and *'imprisoned'* at home.We were *not* *allowed* to move for any reason whatsoever. For emergencies one would have to call the 'Civil Defence Dept.' And there'd be a punishment for anyone who moved, be it by foot or by car-even a four-wheel drive! How do you like that?! I got *BORED* to *DEATH*, and this is probably the main reason that made me hate Winter and love Summer when there's no other choice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Two opportunities more than us to say to you're late for work because you forgot to change the clocks!


Work ???????
I only dimly remember that.
But Moroccans are always late anyway.
It's cultural.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I'd expected that 'reaction.' People get *shocked* when I tell them it snows here. Most people think it is hot all year round which is anything but correct-even if *HITLER* were to say so! I too like Spring, but after having seen and experienced the cold weather of the desert, I'd rather very hot than freezing cold temperature. My *GOD*... the snowstorms we've had this last Winter: temperature fell to at least -10 degrees C, and we got stuck and *'imprisoned'* at home.We were *not* *allowed* to move for any reason whatsoever. For emergencies one would have to call the 'Civil Defence Dept.' And there'd be a punishment for anyone who moved, be it by foot or by car-even a four-wheel drive! How do you like that?! I got *BORED* to *DEATH*, and this is probably the main reason that made me hate Winter and love Summer when there's no other choice.


Our winters are mild, but I only have to go 40km up into the mountains to get to a winter ski resort.
People are always surprised aren't they?
But we don't get restricted here.
I love the hot.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> I'd expected that 'reaction.' People get *shocked* when I tell them it snows here. Most people think it is hot all year round which is anything but correct-even if *HITLER* were to say so! I too like Spring, but after having seen and experienced the cold weather of the desert, I'd rather very hot than freezing cold temperature. My *GOD*... the snowstorms we've had this last Winter: temperature fell to at least -10 degrees C, and we got stuck and *'imprisoned'* at home.We were *not* *allowed* to move for any reason whatsoever. For emergencies one would have to call the 'Civil Defence Dept.' And there'd be a punishment for anyone who moved, be it by foot or by car-even a four-wheel drive! How do you like that?! I got *BORED* to *DEATH*, and this is probably the main reason that made me hate Winter and love Summer when there's no other choice.



Blimey that has surprised me - we only had very light snow showers this winter in my corner. All this weird weather it has to be global warming


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> In school last year one of our Welsh phrases of the week for the kids to learn was Hwyl Fawr (goodbye), so as they were leaving I said Hwyl Fawr to them all but they were also doing World War II in history and I think one boy was a bit confused because in reply to my hwyl fawr he replied Heil and raised his arm! Maybe he saw then what you see now!


 Heil HITLER!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Blimey that has surprised me - we only had very light snow showers this winter in my corner. All this weird weather it has to be global warming


These conditions are normal for our countries, it's just everyone expects it to be hot every day.
If you've got snow in your corner, i'd suggest shutting the window.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> All this weird weather it has to be global warming


I place the blame on Obama's shoulders.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> These conditions are normal for our countries, it's just everyone expects it to be hot every day.
> If you've got snow in your corner, i'd suggest shutting the window.



I save it up so that I can pile it up in front of my door, ring the school and truthfully say I can't get to work because I can't get out of the house for snow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I place the blame on Obama's shoulders.


Bit late now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I save it up so that I can pile it up in front of my door, ring the school and truthfully say I can't get to work because I can't get out of the house for snow!


Won't they notice there's no snow anywhere except outside your door?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Blimey that has surprised me - we only had very light snow showers this winter in my corner. All this weird weather it has to be global warming


 See? As I just mentioned people get shocked to hear that it snows here. True; I do not like it but on the other hand we need the....*WATER*.
Jordan is a very poor country with *NO* natural resources, and NOT much *WATER*, which has become a very serious issue with the population on the rise, and more that one million Syrian coming in after the uprising there. During Summer things become twice as difficult. You cannot imagine how careful I am with water consumption.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Heil HITLER!



 Careful - you could be on my Heil Hit list!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Fantastic to think isn't it ?
Ken's in America, Lyn's in Europe, Gillian's in Asia and I'm in Africa.
A four continents chat! 
Wonderful stuff.
Even though we're talking gibberish.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Won't they notice there's no snow anywhere except outside your door?



Nah! They wouldn't come and check and I'd send a photo taken through my letter box so I'm sure they'd believe me!  Come to think of it I could just stuff cotton wool in the letter box and send a pic of that!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Our winters are mild, but I only have to go 40km up into the mountains to get to a winter ski resort.
> People are always surprised aren't they?
> But we don't get restricted here.
> I love the hot.


 I'd say shocked, not only surprised.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Careful - you could be on my Heil Hit list!


 I am ready MEIN FUHRER!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nah! They wouldn't come and check and I'd send a photo taken through my letter box so I'm sure they'd believe me!  Come to think of it I could just stuff cotton wool in the letter box and send a pic of that!


Or download a picture of Siberia.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Even though we're talking gibberish.



A truly universal language!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A truly universal language!


Yep, i'm fluent and highly proficient in gibberish.
Ask anyone.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, i'm fluent and highly proficient in gibberish.
> Ask anyone.



Me too - Double Dutch also


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> I am ready MEIN FUHRER!!



.........or if it was unusually hot Mein Phewrer!


----------



## juli11

Gillian Moore said:


> I am ready MEIN FUHRER!!



What's going on here?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Me too - Double Dutch also


Double Dutch always sounds like a cheese to me.


----------



## Lyn W

juli11 said:


> What's going on here?



Long story going back a few pages - can't even remember how it started!


----------



## juli11

Lyn W said:


> Long story going back a few pages - can't even remember how it started!



Haha okay


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Double Dutch always sounds like a cheese to me.



....or something you could order in a bar. maybe that's what it is! Double Dutch courage and you start talking nonsense!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> What's going on here?


Hi, Juli, what's the weather been doing in Austria ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

juli11 said:


> What's going on here?


That's a very good question. Wishing I could help you with an answer …


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ....or something you could order in a bar. maybe that's what it is! Double Dutch courage and you start talking nonsense!


Too many Double Dutch's on the rocks and you talk gibberish and fancy some cheese.
That must be it.


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go and do a balancing act on a ladder to change a bulb over my stairs now, its a long drop so if you don't hear from me for a while call for help


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to go and do a balancing act on a ladder to change a bulb over my stairs now, its a long drop so if you don't hear from me for a while call for help


Be careful . 
How many Welsh people does it take to change a light bulb?
it would seem 2.
1 to change the bulb and 1 to call for the ambulance.
Seriously, be careful.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> I have to go and do a balancing act on a ladder to change a bulb over my stairs now, its a long drop so if you don't hear from me for a while call for help



That was easier than I thought! What have I missed?


----------



## Gillian M

juli11 said:


> What's going on here?


 I am being ruled by a new 'ADOLF HITLER' that's all. But a very sweet andkindhearted one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That was easier than I thought! What have I missed?


Good.
You don't miss a lot here really.
You didn't miss anything except Noel having a looksie.
Evening, @AZtortMom


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fantastic to think isn't it ?
> Ken's in America, Lyn's in Europe, Gillian's in Asia and I'm in Africa.
> A four continents chat!
> Wonderful stuff.
> Even though we're talking gibberish.


 You've forgotten ARABIC, and GERMAN!


----------



## juli11

German!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Long story going back a few pages - can't even remember how it started!


 It simply started with the weather forecast.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You've forgotten ARABIC, and GERMAN!


Gibberish is better.
And easier.


----------



## Gillian M

juli11 said:


> German!


 Are you GERMAN? Or do you live in GERMANY?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gibberish is better.
> And easier.


I'm a natural!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm a natural!


We'd noticed. 
Join the club.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Moozillion 
Hi, Bea!!!!!
Good day off ?


----------



## Lyn W

I am already a fully affiliated member of the 'Talking Through my Welsh Hat Club' Adam. A thriving community here in the Valleys!

I have to bid you all good night for now - the ironing won't get done by itself!
So thank you for the smiles and see you all soon!

(But if anyone has any idea about my Lola's problem on the Health thread then please feel free to interrupt me)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I am already a fully affiliated member of the 'Talking Through my Welsh Hat Club'. A thriving community here in the Valleys!
> 
> I have to bid you all good night for now - the ironing won't get done by itself!
> So thank you for the smiles and see you all soon!
> 
> (But if anyone has any idea about my Lola's problem on the Health thread then please feel free to interrupt me)


Ironing doesn't get done by itself. 
The servants do it.
If i see anyone about, I'll try to point them in the direction of your health thread.
See you soon, and also thanks for a giggle.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Double Dutch always sounds like a cheese to me.




Ibi've nibever tribied tibo wribite ibt, bibut Ibi uibuesed tibo bibable tibo tibalk dibouble dibutch tibo. Mibutch eibeasier tibo tibalk thiban tibo wribite!


----------



## mike taylor

I'm swimming in my pool with the wife in a bikini . Hells yeah ! Gotta go !


----------



## Yvonne G

You say you're in a bikini with your wife and you're both in the pool?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Ibi've nibever tribied tibo wribite ibt, bibut Ibi uibuesed tibo bibable tibo tibalk dibouble dibutch tibo. Mibutch eibeasier tibo tibalk thiban tibo wribite!


Yep, you qualify just fine.
Actually, this is much clearer than some posts I've read in the last 24 hours.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I'm swimming in my pool with the wife in a bikini . Hells yeah ! Gotta go !


 So are you in a two piece or one?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Don't be silly.
They're obviously both in the same bikini.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne, did you see Lyn W's thread under tortoise health?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes. I'm unable to answer these type of questions without being able to actually see the tortoise in real life.


----------



## tortdad

https://www.facebook.com/445914282198500/videos/686170248172901/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. I'm unable to answer these type of questions without being able to actually see the tortoise in real life.


Ok, thanks, I said I'd ask.


----------



## mike taylor

The wife's in a bikini ! You bunch of weirdos !


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Moozillion
> Hi, Bea!!!!!
> Good day off ?


Yes, very nice, thank you!
Lunch w hubby then grocery shopping and errands. Tomorrow I'm still home but that's when I cook for the week! I mostly cook for myself because I bring my own lunches to work with me. But I cook for him, too.

My hubby always fixes me a bunch of mini-quiches (baked in muffin tins) for me to bring for breakfast all week.


----------



## JAYGEE

@Cowboy_Ken

Here is Cheech as of today. I got this little gal/guy from Cowboy Ken last year. I don't have a scale to weigh her but I need to get one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes, very nice, thank you!
> Lunch w hubby then grocery shopping and errands. Tomorrow I'm still home but that's when I cook for the week! I mostly cook for myself because I bring my own lunches to work with me. But I cook for him, too.
> 
> My hubby always fixes me a bunch of mini-quiches (baked in muffin tins) for me to bring for breakfast all week.


How sweet of hubby. Glad you're happy. 
D'ya like cooking ?
It's been bonkers on here this evening.
As you've seen.


----------



## mike taylor

JAYGEE said:


> @Cowboy_Ken
> 
> Here is Cheech as of today. I got this little gal/guy from Cowboy Ken last year. I don't have a scale to weigh her but I need to get one.
> 
> View attachment 129432
> View attachment 129433
> View attachment 129434


Nice ! How old is it ?


----------



## JAYGEE

mike taylor said:


> Nice ! How old is it ?


I honestly can't remember. But it has to be about a year old by now.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, thanks, I said I'd ask.


Thank you


----------



## Moozillion

I like cooking if I'm in the mood for it; I DON'T like cooking day-in and day-out as part of the expected routine. 
Hubby feels the same way. He's a VERY good cook, and enjoys it, but only if the cooking is optional, not part of an expected routine. 

...umm...yes, I HAD noticed!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Here's what I got cooking ! Some two inch thick steaks and a pork roast smoking . yummy!


----------



## mike taylor

This is what you can do with a two inch steak . haha


----------



## Lyn W

mike taylor said:


> This is what you can do with a two inch steak . haha



I like mine very, very well done too


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Here's what I got cooking ! Some two inch thick steaks and a pork roast smoking . yummy!


We did our BBQ two days ago. Yummy


----------



## mike taylor

Bone in ribeye ! Yummy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I like cooking if I'm in the mood for it; I DON'T like cooking day-in and day-out as part of the expected routine.
> Hubby feels the same way. He's a VERY good cook, and enjoys it, but only if the cooking is optional, not part of an expected routine.
> 
> ...umm...yes, I HAD noticed!!!


I am told I'm a very good cook, but am lazy and rarely do it now.
Which is silly as I quite enjoy it.
But certainly, as a routine, no. 
I just have a feeling you'd be a great cook.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

A guy just started working with me and on the weekend he owns a smoke house barbecue restaurant. I am sooo excited because he said he will sell me pulled pork whenever I want it for $5.00 a pound. I will never eat anything else. I love smoked ribs and pulled pork!!


----------



## mike taylor

Me too!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am told I'm a very good cook, but am lazy and rarely do it now.
> Which is silly as I quite enjoy it.
> But certainly, as a routine, no.
> I just have a feeling you'd be a great cook.


 I really am a dreadful cook - my sister buys me fridge magnets that say things like "I dress to kill and I cook the same way" but I can do anything with a swiss roll when it comes to birthday cakes, I don't cook - I construct!


----------



## AZtortMom

Donna/Turbo said:


> A guy just started working with me and on the weekend he owns a smoke house barbecue restaurant. I am sooo excited because he said he will sell me pulled pork whenever I want it for $5.00 a pound. I will never eat anything else. I love smoked ribs and pulled pork!!


That would be my husband


----------



## mike taylor

I love ribs and a good pork sammich ! With sweet BBQ sauce.


----------



## jaizei

http://www.spacenutrientsstation.com/

Eat like an astronaut - just add water


----------



## mike taylor

I'd rather eat like a carnivore .


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am told I'm a very good cook, but am lazy and rarely do it now.
> Which is silly as I quite enjoy it.
> But certainly, as a routine, no.
> I just have a feeling you'd be a great cook.


I most enjoy baking. I used to make organic breads by hand- no bread machine. I really enjoyed the whole process. My breads were pretty popular, too!
Then there's cakes, cookies/biscuits, pies (sweet not savory) etc. My personal favorite was a lemon budino: you mix a batter, pour it into custard cups and a water bath to bake; and it separates into a lush lemony custard on the bottom and a very light sponge cake on top!

But I have never mastered a good gumbo. I think it's the roux I just can't get right... I hope they don't make me move out of Louisiana because I can't make gumbo!!! 

Now I'm on a super low carb diet in a effort to lose about 30 lbs because I was developing  pre-diabetes! So now it's meat, seafood and tons of veggies.


----------



## mike taylor

I loves me some fresh baked bread .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> http://www.spacenutrientsstation.com/
> 
> Eat like an astronaut - just add water


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> I loves me some fresh baked bread .


It's the best toasted with cinnamon sugar. How (are)(were)(will be) you eating it? Sandwiches!


----------



## mike taylor

Any way I want . haha I don't have any .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I like mine very, very well done too


No, I like mine bleu, or rare at most.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I most enjoy baking. I used to make organic breads by hand- no bread machine. I really enjoyed the whole process. My breads were pretty popular, too!
> Then there's cakes, cookies/biscuits, pies (sweet not savory) etc. My personal favorite was a lemon budino: you mix a batter, pour it into custard cups and a water bath to bake; and it separates into a lush lemony custard on the bottom and a very light sponge cake on top!
> 
> But I have never mastered a good gumbo. I think it's the roux I just can't get right... I hope they don't make me move out of Louisiana because I can't make gumbo!!!
> 
> Now I'm on a super low carb diet in a effort to lose about 30 lbs because I was developing  pre-diabetes! So now it's meat, seafood and tons of veggies.


It's all making me very hungry.
Wifey!!!
Go cook!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's all making me very hungry.
> Wifey!!!
> Go cook!!!


Ah its mothers day ! You cook !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Ah its mothers day ! You cook !


Nope, Mother's Day ended over an hour ago.
Anyhow, she got a card from Tidgy, what more could she want?


----------



## mike taylor

Happiness


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Happiness


She is very, very happy.
I insist on it.
And she has Tidgy and me.


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She is very, very happy.
> I insist on it.
> And she has Tidgy and me.


That's great . That's all anyone really needs is happiness .


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> I see a well groomed dog, sitting and waiting for his turn to appear in a dog show.
> 
> You should title it "Patients"


I actually like "patients" over patience so I'll have that in consideration, it's so hard when people see so many things and I want to hint at all of them yet none of them. Everyone in my family sees a conch shell, though my bother did point out own view looks rather ..."masculine" (don't know the most appropriate way to describe any better lol).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> That's great . That's all anyone really needs is happiness .


Damned right.
We love our lives, all three of us.
And are very aware of how lucky we are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

well, not sure about Tidgy, actually.
She's a very, very happy girl, but not sure of her awareness and gratitude.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Nice ! How old is it ?


Hatch date July 29, 2014
But the pictures didn't come in for me. Mike could you text them to me?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> I actually like "patients" over patience so I'll have that in consideration, it's so hard when people see so many things and I want to hint at all of them yet none of them. Everyone in my family sees a conch shell, though my bother did point out own view looks rather ..."masculine" (don't know the most appropriate way to describe any better lol).


How about ' Impatients ' ?


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hatch date July 29, 2014
> But the pictures didn't come in for me. Mike could you text them to me?


Sure can hold on a minute.


----------



## smarch

Annnnd my ex is still on the wanting the plant back... 3 messages in 2 days after not talking to me for over 6 months... It's taking so much not to be a total butthead and start a fight, I hate fighting, that won't solve anything but I'm beginning to worry ignoring her isn't going to work. I'm so torn, I want to be snide and creative but also want to be mature so being snide and such isn't what I want... I don't even have my stone to carve to help my stress...


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How about ' Impatients ' ?


Oooooooh I like that! Definitely possible!!


----------



## smarch

My little Russian escape artist. I had to put him in this because his outdoor pen doesn't have a cover and I'm afraid animals might come try to steal him while I was across the yard building a new swing. I had to extra contain him because he can and does escape now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Annnnd my ex is still on the wanting the plant back... 3 messages in 2 days after not talking to me for over 6 months... It's taking so much not to be a total butthead and start a fight, I hate fighting, that won't solve anything but I'm beginning to worry ignoring her isn't going to work. I'm so torn, I want to be snide and creative but also want to be mature so being snide and such isn't what I want... I don't even have my stone to carve to help my stress...


Well, you're probably just going to have to face up to it and tell her flat out she can't have it.
Don't enter into a fight, just state your position and try to stay calm.
If she continues to bother you, just block her number, or continue to ignore her.
She'll soon get bored and go and annoy someone else.
She doesn't want the plant, just your attention.
Or you could be really grown up and bosh her over the head with your carving. Bloodstains on the carving would increase interest and value.
But do not hit her with the plant.


----------



## smarch

And I put a pail hide in his pen and he actually checked it out!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> My little Russian escape artist. I had to put him in this because his outdoor pen doesn't have a cover and I'm afraid animals might come try to steal him while I was across the yard building a new swing. I had to extra contain him because he can and does escape now.
> 
> View attachment 129455


Incredible, aren't they ? 
And very beautiful.


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Annnnd my ex is still on the wanting the plant back... 3 messages in 2 days after not talking to me for over 6 months... It's taking so much not to be a total butthead and start a fight, I hate fighting, that won't solve anything but I'm beginning to worry ignoring her isn't going to work. I'm so torn, I want to be snide and creative but also want to be mature so being snide and such isn't what I want... I don't even have my stone to carve to help my stress...


 Just tell her your tort ate it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Or tell her tortdad ate it.


----------



## tortdad

Tell her you gave it to your new girlfriend


----------



## tortdad

Tell her it's dead because everyday you put a drop of bleach on it until it slowly died.


----------



## tortdad

Tell her you converted it into a new biofuel for your car


----------



## tortdad

Tell her it's propping up your wobbly desk


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tell her it was taken for dissection by aliens.


----------



## tortdad

Tell her you tried to smoke it


----------



## tortdad

Those dammed aliens!!!


----------



## tortdad

mI6 broke in and stole it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tell her it escaped.


----------



## tortdad

Tell her Obama Care made you turn it in because your neighbor was allergic to it


----------



## tortdad

It had to leave because it lost its green card and turned brown.


----------



## mike taylor

Tell her to go to hell !


----------



## tortdad

So there I was, doing my homework when I look out the corner of my eye just in time to see my dog peeing on it.... So I threw it away.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Tell her to go to hell !


Or this works too


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, you're probably just going to have to face up to it and tell her flat out she can't have it.
> Don't enter into a fight, just state your position and try to stay calm.
> If she continues to bother you, just block her number, or continue to ignore her.
> She'll soon get bored and go and annoy someone else.
> She doesn't want the plant, just your attention.
> Or you could be really grown up and bosh her over the head with your carving. Bloodstains on the carving would increase interest and value.
> But do not hit her with the plant.


I'm sure it's an attention thing... I've become pretty darn awesome without her! 
(I'm not bragging per-say, I just need the reminder to myself that I'm doing good)


----------



## mike taylor

I would set it on the side of the road . Then tell her to go get it . Then drive away . If the plant is was she is after she'll go and get it . I think the plant is a excuse to see you again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tell her you have amnesia and cannot remember who she is or what plant she is talking about.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I would set it on the side of the road . Then tell her to go get it . Then drive away . If the plant is was she is after she'll go and get it . I think the plant is a excuse to see you again.


Id put it on the side of the road, wait for her to show up. Then run the plant over while giving her the bird


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I would set it on the side of the road . Then tell her to go get it . Then drive away . If the plant is was she is after she'll go and get it . I think the plant is a excuse to see you again.


Yep.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Tell her you tried to smoke it


Your excuses got more and more hilarious as I went  I think just sending all of them one by one would be the snide approach I really want to do but really know isn't appropriate to actually do... At least not first, if I have to message her I'll explain calm at first then go from there if she continued to be pesky.


----------



## tortdad

Tell her it's backpacking around Europe trying to find its purpose in life.


----------



## tortdad

Tell her it died in a terrible hang gliding accident


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tell her it doesn't want to leave you.


----------



## tortdad

It went on a traveling road tour with that little squirrel who water skis behind that remote control boat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tell her it's developed an infectious disease.


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> I would set it on the side of the road . Then tell her to go get it . Then drive away . If the plant is was she is after she'll go and get it . I think the plant is a excuse to see you again.


If I had to I would, but it's not about seeing me again or whatever because she can see me all she wants it's not like it'll make me dislike her any less, it's more about the plant is mine seeing as the day of her friends wedding it went home with me, it's been with me for almost 2 years. I basically refuse to give up my plant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm cream crackered.
Tell her Tidgy's dad has gone to bed.
or even better tell her Tidgy's dad has gone to bed with the plant.
That'll put her off for sure.
Nighty - night


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> It went on a traveling road tour with that little squirrel who water skis behind that remote control boat.


Where are you even getting these ideas from!!!


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tell her it's developed an infectious disease.


It's in quarantine from its return trip from Africa . It went to help all the plants. It's the founding member of Plants without Boarders.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> It's in quarantine from its return trip from Africa . It went to help all the plants. It's the founding member of Plants without Boarders.


That is brilliant.
Night.


----------



## mike taylor

Lick it and ask her if she still wants it . You know like candy you don't want your bother to eat . haha


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Id put it on the side of the road, wait for her to show up. Then run the plant over while giving her the bird


If anything id go to her work on a very hot day and bring a different aloe plant and tear off all the sprigs and leave them all over her car to dry out. I couldn't kill my plant, I've managed not to kill it in the 2 years I've had it, I have like a connection!


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm cream crackered.
> Tell her Tidgy's dad has gone to bed.
> or even better tell her Tidgy's dad has gone to bed with the plant.
> That'll put her off for sure.
> Nighty - night


I'll be sleeping soon too been up way too much lately and was exhausted all day. 
Good night to you


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Where are you even getting these ideas from!!!


Tell her it's a teenager now and is too busy texting it's plant friends and that she's too lame for it


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> If anything id go to her work on a very hot day and bring a different aloe plant and tear off all the sprigs and leave them all over her car to dry out. I couldn't kill my plant, I've managed not to kill it in the 2 years I've had it, I have like a connection!


No you're using that college Brain of yours


----------



## tortdad

Tell her it's in line for the next American Idol tryouts


----------



## tortdad

Tell her it's pregnant and now living in a commune for being unwed.


----------



## Jacqui

Just be honest and tell her it is yours and your not giving it to her. End of story.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Just be honest and tell her it is yours and your not giving it to her. End of story.


That's basically what it's going to be but I have to word it right. Ball these excuses are making me feel better though


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad, YOU ARE awesomely, hysterically, over-the-top FUNNY!!!!!! 

And Adam gets sillier by the day!!!


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Just be honest and tell her it is yours and your not giving it to her. End of story.


Well that's responsible and no fun at all!


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> That's basically what it's going to be but I have to word it right. Ball these excuses are making me feel better though


If you're going to be honest about it then tell her to kick rocks while talking to herself


----------



## juli11

Gillian Moore said:


> Are you GERMAN? Or do you live in GERMANY?


I am German and I live here so both!


----------



## Gillian M

juli11 said:


> I am German and I live here so both!


 Good morning. Hope you are well.

Do you like *football*? I love it! For years and years I have been a faithful fan of:

1) The *GERMAN* national team- *WORLD* *CHAMPS* *2014*!

2) Super *BAYERN* (although they have been beaten recently in both the Bundesliga and European Champions Cup)


----------



## Gillian M

JAYGEE said:


> @Cowboy_Ken
> 
> Here is Cheech as of today. I got this little gal/guy from Cowboy Ken last year. I don't have a scale to weigh her but I need to get one.
> 
> View attachment 129432
> View attachment 129433
> View attachment 129434


 Very cute! GOD bless.


----------



## Gillian M

Good day everyone at Tortoise Forum. That 'good day' goes to all, including....

DER FUHRER (without mentioning names)


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
Rough start at work. 
Leaking packages and then all the lights go out. What's next. Geez


----------



## juli11

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning. Hope you are well.
> 
> Do you like *football*? I love it! For years and years I have been a faithful fan of:
> 
> 1) The *GERMAN* national team- *WORLD* *CHAMPS* *2014*!
> 
> 2) Super *BAYERN* (although they have been beaten recently in both the Bundesliga and European Champions Cup)



No I'm not a fan of football. I played it for a long time but I'm not a fan of any team except our national team


----------



## JAYGEE

Good morning ALL! 

Im off today but, have been up since 430 with this tripod. She


----------



## JAYGEE

Was trying to get some more pics of this little girl hopping around but she moves to fast for my flash.

Hoping we can get some of this rain that is coming from tbe North, but hope the floods dont come with it.


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> That's basically what it's going to be but I have to word it right. Ball these excuses are making me feel better though


Tell her it's on a walk-a-bout in the outback practicing it's Australian accent.....'aloe mate'


----------



## tortdad

JAYGEE said:


> Was trying to get some more pics of this little girl hopping around but she moves to fast for my flash.
> 
> Hoping we can get some of this rain that is coming from tbe North, but hope the floods dont come with it.


I brought my Redfoot inside just in case


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Good morning


Are your getting this rain


----------



## JAYGEE

tortdad said:


> I brought my Redfoot inside just in case




Im off today, so Ill see what the weather looks like and see whether or not Cheech can go outside or not.

I have a doctors appoint this morning and a History final due today, so I shall be able to put her out for a bit today unless it pours down.


----------



## tortdad

JAYGEE said:


> Im off today, so Ill see what the weather looks like and see whether or not Cheech can go outside or not.
> 
> I have a doctors appoint this morning and a History final due today, so I shall be able to put her out for a bit today unless it pours down.


 Weather report say possible floods this afternoon.


----------



## JAYGEE

Ok, I hate to bring up this question again.. I know it has been asked a lot.

But.... I am going to order more seeds to plant in Cheech the Tortoises enclosure, i normally order from sulcatafood.com and get the Southern mix, is that ok? Is there something better you would recommend like broad leaf mix from Carolina pet supply, or tortoise grazing mix from Arizona tortoise compound ?


----------



## JAYGEE

tortdad said:


> Weather report say possible floods this afternoon.




looks like I might put my car back in the garage and get the truck out!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> Rough start at work.
> Leaking packages and then all the lights go out. What's next. Geez


Hiya, Noel, hope your day gets better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good day everyone at Tortoise Forum. That 'good day' goes to all, including....
> 
> DER FUHRER (without mentioning names)


Good afternoon, Gillian.
And Oli, of course.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> Rough start at work.


Rough start is right! 2 hours left in my shift and I'm just now eating lunch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Good morning


G'day Mr, Taylor.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Rough start is right! 2 hours left in my shift and I'm just now eating lunch.


Afternoon, Ken.
At least you haven't got long to go.
Nearly done.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It does make the rest of the shift go faster.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> And Oli, of course.


 Hi, how are doing back there? All well? Hope so.


----------



## Gillian M

juli11 said:


> No I'm not a fan of football. I played it for a long time but I'm not a fan of any team except our national team


 Good afternoon. Hope you're well. That's somewhat strange to hear that a....GERMAN does NOT like football, isn't it? Do you like watching any other sport?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It does make the rest of the shift go faster.


When I used to work, I always postponed lunch for as long as possible to give myself a short afternoon.
Or whatever, I often did shift work and overnights, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, how are doing back there? All well? Hope so.


Tidgy's eating, wifey's sleeping late and I'm doing some tidying up.
You?


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> Rough start at work.
> Leaking packages and then all the lights go out. What's next. Geez


 Good afternoon. Sorry to have read what came in your post. Take it easy, please- or at least try to.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy's eating, wifey's sleeping late and I'm doing some tidying up.
> You?


 I left for some shopping and was planning to walk, however the weather was not of much help: it's extremely windy, *DUSTY* and again....rain is expected even today. Returned home to find  *OLI*  in deep sleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JAYGEE said:


> Im off today, so Ill see what the weather looks like and see whether or not Cheech can go outside or not.
> 
> I have a doctors appoint this morning and a History final due today, so I shall be able to put her out for a bit today unless it pours down.


Good luck at the doctor's.
Good luck with your final.
And good luck with the weather!
Hello to Cheech.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I left for some shopping and was planning to walk, however the weather was not of much help: it's extremely windy, *DUSTY* and again....rain is expected even today. Returned home to find  *OLI*  in deep sleep.


I sometimes think torts can sense bad weather.
Then they'll sleep 'till it gets better.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I sometimes think torts can sense bad weather.
> Then they'll sleep 'till it gets better.


 I think they do as well. Notice how they sleep during Winter, that is if they don't hibernate.


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Are your getting this rain


Nope


----------



## Jacqui

Noel, as long as those leaking packages do not get you back to the ER, it will be fine. The bad moments make you appreciate those easy smooth times.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Noel, as long as those leaking packages do not get you back to the ER, it will be fine. The bad moments make you appreciate those easy smooth times.


Yes ma'am they do  
Good morning Miss Jacqui *waves*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Afternoon, Jacqui.
Hope everything's slowly getting back to normal.
Did your neighbour have a turtle in her cellar?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>



Plus it comes in chocolate - what more could you want?


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Tell her it's on a walk-a-bout in the outback practicing it's Australian accent.....'aloe mate'


Tell her the plant had Ebola and it dieded.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, Abdulla.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, Kevin.


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> Tell her the plant had Ebola and it dieded.


It survived, it received a chloroplast transplant just in the nic of time.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Kevin.


Good evening sir


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Abdulla.


Hello Tigby and Adam and Wifey! How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good, ta.
i'm doing some housework, Tidgy's dozing and wifey's still in bed.
You got tests today ?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, ta.
> i'm doing some housework, Tidgy's dozing and wifey's still in bed.
> You got tests today ?


2 quizzes Tom. 1 test and 1 quiz and 1 project after Tom.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> 2 quizzes Tom. 1 test and 1 quiz and 1 project after Tom.


How lovely for you !
Best of luck with those.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning/afternoon!! This is what I'm doing today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning/afternoon!! This is what I'm doing today!
> View attachment 129504


Hi, Kathy!
Well you can at least hope there's still something left in the bottle on the table.


----------



## Heather H

Hint when talking to a man as friend, don't leave your phone on the charger in the living room. Ooops and btw my text is largest it can go. Lol. At least he was behaving today.


----------



## Momof4

I think I have one of the best husbands around! 
First, he agreed that I could get another tortoise back in April!
Second, helped me put together a closed chamber that my friend gave us, and it's brand new! 
And the kicker... he let me set it up next to our fire place between the kitchen and dining room!!!! 

I can't believe it!! It was going to be in the guinea pig/tortoise room but it was getting to cramped. I told him I would enjoy him more if I could see him throughout the day. I'm so excited! I'm still working on the lighting fixtures etc. The CHE has not been on since last night and it still has 99% humidity! 

Once I get everything dialed in I can welcome a new little guy.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Kathy!
> Well you can at least hope there's still something left in the bottle on the table.



Good point!! I don't pick the kids up until 2pm!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Hint when talking to a man as friend, don't leave your phone on the charger in the living room. Ooops and btw my text is largest it can go. Lol. At least he was behaving today.


Hi, Heather !
How are you today?


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Yes ma'am they do
> Good morning Miss Jacqui *waves*


 Good afternoon. Hope that things are now better. Are they?


----------



## JAYGEE

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck at the doctor's.
> Good luck with your final.
> And good luck with the weather!
> Hello to Cheech.


I came for blood work, next thing I know my doctor is feeling me up...


I just wanted to come to get my cholesterol medicine...

[emoji15]


----------



## mike taylor

Heather H said:


> Hint when talking to a man as friend, don't leave your phone on the charger in the living room. Ooops and btw my text is largest it can go. Lol. At least he was behaving today.


Hint ,girls can have guy friends,but boys can't have girl friends . haha


----------



## Gillian M

Hello everyone, how are you?  And how are your torts?


----------



## tortdad

JAYGEE said:


> I came for blood work, next thing I know my doctor is feeling me up...
> 
> 
> I just wanted to come to get my cholesterol medicine...
> 
> [emoji15]


This will only hurt for a minute. 

:turn and cough:


----------



## mike taylor

Its all fun and games till your doctor puts a finger in your butt . hahaha


----------



## JAYGEE

tortdad said:


> This will only hurt for a minute.
> 
> :turn and cough:


Lmao! It was more like turn and cough, so how have you been.. ackward 4 minute conversation with her hand on my junk...


mike taylor said:


> Its all fun and games till your doctor puts a finger in your butt . hahaha


I dont think I am that old where they put a finger in my butt yet..


----------



## Momof4




----------



## tortdad

JAYGEE said:


> Lmao! It was more like turn and cough, so how have you been.. ackward 4 minute conversation with her hand on my junk...
> 
> I dont think I am that old where they put a finger in my butt yet..


It wasn't a finger


----------



## mike taylor

If it was a finger ,he wouldn't tell anyone . He would be in the shower crying . haha


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> If it was a finger ,he wouldn't tell anyone . He would be in the shower crying . haha


 Really? Hahahaha!


----------



## JAYGEE

Ah man im over here laughing so hard


----------



## Gillian M

JAYGEE said:


> Ah man im over here laughing so hard


 Hi. Good for you! Laughing is good for you, though it's not easy nowadays.


----------



## JAYGEE

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Good for you! Laughing is good for you, though it's not easy nowadays.


It's not easy, even when you are hiding behind your laughter...

I learned a while back that being unhappy isnt healthy for yourself as well as others.


----------



## mike taylor

JAYGEE said:


> Ah man im over here laughing so hard


You wouldn't be laughing if it was a finger.


----------



## Gillian M

JAYGEE said:


> It's not easy, even when you are hiding behind your laughter...
> 
> I learned a while back that being unhappy isnt healthy for yourself as well as others.


 Oh we all know that being unhappy is anything but healthy, but when one's laugh is *'false'* (I do _NOT_ mean yours!), then where's the good in that for one's health? Plus, I don't think that one can help being unhappy, can he/she?


----------



## JAYGEE

I do believe that one can help whether or not to be happy or unhappy.

I used to be a very unhappy person, but when I saw how it was effecting others around me as well as my health I had to find a way to be happy. I elemintaed 98% of my friends who were bad influences. I also started going back to school to get my bachelor's degree in business management. I still have a few years to go but I had to make a change to better myself as well as providing better for my family.

Now I am pretty happy, I try to live stress free, and have a what ever happens happens type of attitude now.


----------



## Gillian M

JAYGEE said:


> I do believe that one can help whether or not to be happy or unhappy.
> 
> I used to be a very unhappy person, but when I saw how it was effecting others around me as well as my health I had to find a way to be happy. I elemintaed 98% of my friends who were bad influences. I also started going back to school to get my bachelor's degree in business management. I still have a few years to go but I had to make a change to better myself as well as providing better for my family.
> 
> Now I am pretty happy, I try to live stress free, and have a what ever happens happens type of attitude now.


 Good! Glad to have just read that post of yours, though I don't think that things are that easy when trying to put them into practice. Good luck.


----------



## JAYGEE

Gillian Moore said:


> Good! Glad to have just read that post of yours, though I don't think that things are that easy when trying to put them into practice. Good luck.


Its not easy, and everyones situation is different. 

If anyone needs to talk I always have a ear open to talk. Just message me!


----------



## JAYGEE

mike taylor said:


> You wouldn't be laughing if it was a finger.


Heck no, I would be calling that rape hotline.. lol


----------



## mike taylor

JAYGEE said:


> Heck no, I would be calling that rape hotline.. lol


Hahaha hahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello @puffy137 hope you had a good weekend.
Missed you on here.
Everything good?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey Puffy. Hope you're fine. I'm really busy!  Have a great night on chat!


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello @puffy137 hope you had a good weekend.
> Missed you on here.
> Everything good?


Thank you Adam , nice to see you . Been sort of otherwise occupied with my son's upcoming nuptials . I'll be glad when its all finished . I also missed the cut & thrust here, even though I don't always join in , its nice to watch the frivolities ,


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Puffy. Hope you're fine. I'm really busy!  Have a great night on chat!


 Thank you Abdulla , nice to see you , busy is good , take care .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Thank you Adam , nice to see you . Been sort of otherwise occupied with my son's upcoming nuptials . I'll be glad when its all finished . I also missed the cut & thrust here, even though I don't always join in , its nice to watch the frivolities ,


Got to go and buy a potato.
Will be back in a bit if you're still here.
Actually that's a silly statement.
I'll be back even if you're not still here.


----------



## puffy137

I had sacks & sacks of delicious spuds from the farm last week , we have given a lot away , & even put some in a fridge to keep them from spoiling . If you were nearer could have thrown a few your way.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good day everyone at Tortoise Forum. That 'good day' goes to all, including....
> 
> DER FUHRER (without mentioning names)



Good day Gillian can't think who you're talking about! Sorry I wasn't here earlier to wish you a good day too- had a busy day commanding the troops ,,,er sorry - that should be teaching my little darlings!
Hope you have had a lovely day though


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon. Hope that things are now better. Are they?


A little. Sometimes the politics at work become a little much


----------



## Gillian M

JAYGEE said:


> Its not easy, and everyones situation is different.
> 
> If anyone needs to talk I always have a ear open to talk. Just message me!


 That really is nice of you. I have only been able to find *ONE* and only *ONE* friend with..._'listening_ _ears'_ here. All the rest of the people I know only give useless lectures, thinking they're *FREUDs*!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good day Gillian can't think who you're talking about! Sorry I wasn't here earlier to wish you a good day too- had a busy day commanding the troops ,,,er sorry - that should be teaching my little darlings!
> Hope you have had a lovely day though


 Good evening Lyn. So...you can't figure out who I meant. Fair enough-I'll give you a few hints and you guess, OK?
-A female
-Her first name begins with the letter L
-She has a cute little tortoise
-She's an active member at Tortoise Forum
-She's a teacher
-She's a very sweet person

Now do you know who I meant by 'DER FUHRER?' Hope so!

As for me, or rather my day, well it wasn't the best. I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn. So...you can't figure out who I meant. Fair enough-I'll give you a few hints and you guess, OK?
> -A female
> -Her first name begins with the letter L
> -She has a cute little tortoise
> -She's an active member at Tortoise Forum
> -She's a teacher
> -She's a very sweet person
> 
> Now do you know who I meant by 'DER FUHRER?' Hope so!
> 
> As for me, or rather my day, well it wasn't the best. I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow morning.



Well I definitely match 5/6 of the above so i'm guessing it could be me then  Thank you for your kind words!

Sorry you have to visit the docs tomorrow Gillian I hope all is OK and you have better days after it.

I had to visit my docs last week for a tetanus jab after being bitten - - - by a pupil!
An occupational hazard!


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Heather !
> How are you today?


Sorry went outside to build an enclosure. I'm hot. How are you?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Well I definitely match 5/6 of the above so i'm guessing it could be me then  Thank you for your kind words!
> 
> Sorry you have to visit the docs tomorrow Gillian I hope all is OK and you have better days after it.
> 
> I had to visit my docs last week for a tetanus jab after being bitten - - - by a pupil!
> An occupational hazard!


 Now which one of the six did you NOT apply to yourself? I wonder..hmmm. I meant what I said, no need to thank me, Lyn.

Am going to see the doctor for *sleep* that's been giving me so much trouble lately. As I think you know, I walk a lot, tire myself out but when I go to bed-no matter what time-I keep tossing and turning in bed, with all sorts of *NEGATIVE* thoughts racing through my mind. Two things I do know: l am very *lonley* here PLUS I'm an extremely *sensitive* person. (So sorry Lyn, I didn't mean to disturb you).

Did you really get bitten by a pupil? Why, if I may ask?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> Sorry went outside to build an enclosure. I'm hot. How are you?


Also hot.
Which is good.
I like hot.


----------



## Gillian M

Good evening Adam. How are you all? And how's Tidgy? Oli sends  her a *BIG* *KISS*, nothing to you, nothing to Wifey.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Also hot.
> Which is good.
> I like hot.


 I love it. Believe it or not it rained here today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Now which one of the six did you NOT apply to yourself? I wonder..hmmm. I meant what I said, no need to thank me, Lyn.
> 
> Am going to see the doctor for *sleep* that's been giving me so much trouble lately. As I think you know, I walk a lot, tire myself out but when I go to bed-no matter what time-I keep tossing and turning in bed, with all sorts of *NEGATIVE* thoughts racing through my mind. Two things I do know: l am very *lonley* here PLUS I'm an extremely *sensitive* person. (So sorry Lyn, I didn't mean to disturb you).
> 
> Did you really get bitten by a pupil? Why, if I may ask?


Gillian, good luck tomorrow.
Not sleeping is horrible.
My advice is to sleep right on the very edge of the bed.
You'll soon drop off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam. How are you all? And how's Tidgy? Oli sends  her a *BIG* *KISS*, nothing to you, nothing to Wifey.


Tidgy reciprocates to Oli.
But not to you.
Wifey's sad now.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gillian, good luck tomorrow.
> Not sleeping is horrible.
> My advice is to sleep right on the very edge of the bed.
> You'll soon drop off.


 Thanks Adam. Not sleeping is nerve-wrecking believe me.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy reciprocates to Oli.
> But not to you.
> Wifey's sad now.


 What's up with Wifey? Don't tell me she wants a kiss from OLI-be it my tort or OLI KAHN!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What's up with Wifey? Don't tell me she wants a kiss from OLI-be it my tort or OLI KAHN!


Yeah, she wants Oli to say hi.
The tortoise, not the footballer.
She wouldn't know who Oliver Kahn was, I'm afraid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Adam. Not sleeping is nerve-wrecking believe me.


I do.
I used to have the same problem, not sleeping because of worrying all the time.
Not now, thankfully.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Now which one of the six did you NOT apply to yourself? I wonder..hmmm. I meant what I said, no need to thank me, Lyn.
> 
> Am going to see the doctor for *sleep* that's been giving me so much trouble lately. As I think you know, I walk a lot, tire myself out but when I go to bed-no matter what time-I keep tossing and turning in bed, with all sorts of *NEGATIVE* thoughts racing through my mind. Two things I do know: l am very *lonley* here PLUS I'm an extremely *sensitive* person. (So sorry Lyn, I didn't mean to disturb you).
> 
> Did you really get bitten by a pupil? Why, if I may ask?



Yes Gillian the little blighter did sink his teeth in - I've got the scars to prove it - but he was a very angry young man and totally out of control so just lashing out - it wasn't personal - not as personal as me removing his teeth will be! He is actually a nice kid but when the red mist comes he can't help himself, this is par for the course in my job I wish it wasn't for the kids' sakes but there aren't too many who get into that state at the moment so we do what we can to help them manage it.

I'm sorry to hear you can't sleep there is nothing worse when you are tired and can't sleep. I don't know what to suggest that you probably haven't already tried. I went through a very stressful phase years ago and found relaxation recordings of oceans or countryside sounds helped, but it is different for everyone. If I can think of anything I will let you know. Also sorry to hear you are lonely, I don't know of your circumstances or opportunities to socialise in Jordan but they are going to be very different to ours in UK so it would be crass of me to make any suggestions. I do hope the doc can help though.

Meanwhile there's always a few crazy people here to hopefully take your mind off things and make you smile,


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gillian, good luck tomorrow.
> Not sleeping is horrible.
> My advice is to sleep right on the very edge of the bed.
> You'll soon drop off.



It's no joke but I find it's a case of mind over mattress!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Yes Gillian the little blighter did sink his teeth - I've got the scars to prove it - but he was a very angry young man and totally out of control so just lashing out - it wasn't personal - not as personal as me removing his teeth will be! He is actually a nice kid but when the red mist comes he can't help himself, this is par for the course in my job I wish it wasn't for the kids' sakes but there aren't too many who get into that state at the moment so we do what we can to help them manage it.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you can't sleep there is nothing worse when you are tired and can't sleep. I don't know what to suggest that you probably haven't already tried. I went through a very stressful phase years ago and found relaxation recordings of oceans or countryside sounds helped, but it is different for everyone. If I can think of anything I will let you know. Also sorry to hear you are lonely, I don't know of your circumstances or opportunities to socialise in Jordan but they are going to be very different to ours in UK so it would be crass of me to make any suggestions. I do hope the doc can help though.
> 
> Meanwhile there's always a few crazy people here to hopefully take your mind off things and make you smile,


 Lyn, thanks so much your kindness and understanding. I have tried walking, reading *books*, watching TV, all of which doctors think bring sleep, but...no way would sleep come.I live alone with OLI (my tort), and have not been able to make *TRUE* friends here. Sorry to say it, when people are of different nationalities, cultures, have different mentalities, speak different languages and so on, it is very hard to give and take with them. Know what I mean? That is, with all my respect to everyone-no offence. Furthermore, I am unemployed making things twice as difficult. I just do not know what on earth to do to kill time!

Regret to have 'heard' that terrible story of the pupil who bit you. Sincerely hope you are now better. And, *SO* *SORRY* to have disturbed you.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> It's no joke but I find it's a case of mind over mattress!


 You are 100% right Lyn....it really is no joke. It is nerve-wrecking not to be able to sleep.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, she wants Oli to say hi.
> The tortoise, not the footballer.
> She wouldn't know who Oliver Kahn was, I'm afraid.


 OK: 'Hi Wifey' from OLI and even from me.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Lyn, thanks so much your kindness and understanding. I have tried walking, reading *books*, watching TV, all of which doctors think bring sleep, but...no way would sleep come.I live alone with OLI (my tort), and have not been able to make *TRUE* friends here. Sorry to say it, when people are of different nationalities, cultures, have different mentalities, speak different languages and so on, it is very hard to give and take with them. Know what I mean? That is, with all my respect to everyone-no offence. Furthermore, I am unemployed making things twice as difficult. I just do not know what on earth to do to kill time!
> 
> Regret to have 'heard' that terrible story of the pupil who bit you. Sincerely hope you are now better. And, *SO* *SORRY* to have disturbed you.



No problems at all Gillian, 
I'm fine thank you and can see the funny side of it - I think he's the one who should probably have had the jab after biting a tough old boot like me! Everyday is a new start for everyone at school, it's part of our edchewcation policy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> OK: 'Hi Wifey' from OLI and even from me.


Hi back and waves from both of us.
Wifey is so happy, she's gone shopping.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's no joke but I find it's a case of mind over mattress!


I used to count sheep in Wales.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to count sheep in Wales.



Did ewe?
Oh sorry I thought that said you used to 'court' sheep! There's many an isolated hill farmer who allegedly has!


----------



## jaizei

Gillian Moore said:


> Lyn, thanks so much your kindness and understanding. I have tried walking, reading *books*, watching TV, all of which doctors think bring sleep, but...no way would sleep come.I live alone with OLI (my tort), and have not been able to make *TRUE* friends here. Sorry to say it, when people are of different nationalities, cultures, have different mentalities, speak different languages and so on, it is very hard to give and take with them. Know what I mean? That is, with all my respect to everyone-no offence. Furthermore, I am unemployed making things twice as difficult. I just do not know what on earth to do to kill time!
> 
> Regret to have 'heard' that terrible story of the pupil who bit you. Sincerely hope you are now better. And, *SO* *SORRY* to have disturbed you.



How did you end up there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Did ewe?
> Oh sorry I thought that said you used to 'court' sheep! There's many an isolated hill farmer who allegedly has!


Yep, and I've seen the inflatables, too.
I tried courting.
But they baahed me from the farm.


----------



## Jacqui

I love the look of concentration he has.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, and I've seen the inflatables, too.
> I tried courting.
> But they baahed me from the farm.



So they were just sheeps that passed in the night then?


----------



## Jacqui

Hey Yvonne, wanna come over tonight? It is suppose to be down to 36.


----------



## Myroli

Hey, how's everyone doing today?


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> I love the look of concentration he has.


 What is he stalking Jacqui?


----------



## Lyn W

Myroli said:


> Hey, how's everyone doing today?


Evening Myroli


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Hey Yvonne, wanna come over tonight? It is suppose to be down to 36.


Pillow fight!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> So they were just sheeps that passed in the night then?


They sounded an alamb.


----------



## Myroli

Lyn W said:


> Evening Myroli


Good evening Lyn


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Myroli said:


> Hey, how's everyone doing today?


We good.


----------



## mike taylor

Me all good ! No work today just play .haha


----------



## Myroli

mike taylor said:


> Me all good ! No work today just play .haha


Lucky!! Lol, I'm off tomorrow


----------



## Jacqui

Myroli said:


> Hey, how's everyone doing today?



*waves* Hi!


----------



## jaizei

Myroli said:


> Lucky!! Lol, I'm off tomorrow



Any plans for your day off?


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> What is he stalking Jacqui?



Nothing, he just was unsure of walking the plank.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Me all good ! No work today just play .haha



So a normal work day for you. *ducks*


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Pillow fight!!!!



Only if she brings her own.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Hey Yvonne, wanna come over tonight? It is suppose to be down to 36.



No thanks! It's finally starting to warm up here. It's getting to be 'livable' weather. I love your tiger striped kitty. I have one just like yours and she's my favorite!


----------



## Myroli

Jacqui said:


> *waves* Hi!


*waves back* hey


----------



## Myroli

jaizei said:


> Any plans for your day off?


Taking care of my pets and getting my planter ready for the seeds I just ordered


----------



## Myroli

So I know pyramiding is mainly caused by lack of humidity when they're babies, but I read somewhere it can also be caused because in captivity they don't get the seasonal variety(hay and dried grass in dry season, veggies and fresh grass in wet season) but what do you guys think?


----------



## mike taylor

Stayed home and built a new enclosure for my leopards . Need to buy some bedding and plants . At least I got the walls finished.


----------



## Jacqui

I think diet, exercise, heredity, and many things along with humidity can be factors.


----------



## mike taylor

I concur with Jacqui.


----------



## Myroli

Jacqui said:


> I think diet, exercise, heredity, and many things along with humidity can be factors.


Okaye, thanks, I'm just really trying to raise him with little to no pyramiding, but since he hasn't grown at all in the almost 3 months I've had him, I'm getting worried


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Hey Yvonne, wanna come over tonight? It is suppose to be down to 36.





Yvonne G said:


> No thanks! It's finally starting to warm up here. It's getting to be 'livable' weather. I love your tiger striped kitty. I have one just like yours and she's my favorite!



Wait, wait, wait..... You want her to come over and she likes your kitty??

Forget the pillows, where's my camera


----------



## Jacqui

Refresh our memories... What is he? How old? Temps, ect..,


----------



## Jacqui

She 


tortdad said:


> Wait, wait, wait..... You want her to come over and she likes your kitty??
> 
> Forget the pillows, where's my camera


was specif about it being the tiger striped one...


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Stayed home and built a new enclosure for my leopards . Need to buy some bedding and plants . At least I got the walls finished.


Leopards?? I thought you just had one


----------



## Jacqui

... And Kevin, if your coming over, bring your ummm tools. 











of course the only nailing and screwing you would be doing with your tools are fences...


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> She
> 
> was specif about it being the tiger striped one...


Oh yeah. Bon chicka wha wha


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Leopards?? I thought you just had one



Yeah, the one from Kelly


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> ... And Kevin, if your coming over, bring your ummm tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course the only nailing and screwing you would be doing with your tools are fences...



I tried that once..... Got bit by the neighbors dog


----------



## Jacqui

P


tortdad said:


> I tried that once..... Got bit by the neighbors dog




Poor dog...


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> P
> 
> 
> 
> Poor dog...



Hahaha. I was fixing my neighbors fence when her dog ran up and bit me in the butt.


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Leopards?? I thought you just had one


I have two .One from Kelly and one from Greg T.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I have two .One from Kelly and one from Greg T.


How big is the one form Greg


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> ... And Kevin, if your coming over, bring your ummm tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course the only nailing and screwing you would be doing with your tools are fences...


Shut down ! Haha


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Hahaha. I was fixing my neighbors fence when her dog ran up and bit me in the butt.


The bulldog next door ?


----------



## Myroli

Jacqui said:


> Refresh our memories... What is he? How old? Temps, ect..,


He is a sulcata between 4-6months, basking temp 100 degrees F non basking about 80 degrees F, nighttime temp 75-80 degrees F, humidity between 50-80% at all times he gets soaked everyday and outside time just about everyday, good bowel movements and urinating liquid not the white stuff


----------



## jaizei

Myroli said:


> He is a sulcata between 4-6months, basking temp 100 degrees F non basking about 80 degrees F, nighttime temp 75-80 degrees F, humidity between 50-80% at all times he gets soaked everyday and outside time just about everyday, good bowel movements and urinating liquid not the white stuff



Do you feed mazuri at all?


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> How big is the one form Greg


About five inches .


----------



## Myroli

jaizei said:


> Do you feed mazuri at all?


I have tried since getting him but he refuses to eat it or anything it's on when i tried mixing it with stuff, but he eats fresh grass and weeds from my yard and gets endive and romaine lettuce when I give him his calcium supplement once a week


----------



## Myroli

I also just ordered seed mix from sulcatafood.com and a spineless cactus pad to plant and start feeding that along with the grass and weeds in my yard as soon as they've grown enough


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> The bulldog next door ?


No, this was a few years ago


----------



## mike taylor

If I were you I'd double picket that fence.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey! Where did you guys go ?


----------



## mike taylor

All by myself (singing) All by myself


----------



## smarch

Good evening everyone, hope y'all's days were good. I went off on an adventure with my friend to an old abandoned prison camp deep in the woods In a local town, I drove way more dirt road and off road than I ever have to get there but it was sooooo worth it!! 



Note these places were covered in graffiti and well graffiti isn't always appropriate, I don't see the nasty words in any of my shots so I *think* they're ok since I mean people see graffiti everywhere anyways right?
The graffiti made it eerily beautiful


The old veggie cellar, now basically looks like a party house...





The solitary confinement cells



The tunnel we spent a while to find
Me inside it looking super creepy







It also had some scenic views


----------



## smarch

Oh yeah, and my car being awesome and handsome you know lol.


----------



## mike taylor

Cool ! You see any ghosts ?


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Cool ! You see any ghosts ?


Naw no ghosts but this place is more known for it being creepy than haunted. The best shot would have been the burial plot but we hiked through the woods in the right spot but could not manage to find it, I was disappointed we had to leave without finding it but it was getting late and we were literally venturing right into the woods off trails and finding nothing at all. 
We are going on a hunt for ghosts though. We have a museum in drivable distance that has a collection of stuff Ed and Loraine Warren ended up with in their ghost adventures. The only thing is you can NOT touch anything under any circumstances! There's a ton of cool paranormal things around here. And of course there's Salem which is pretty much like paranormal and creepy paradise!


----------



## mike taylor

Salem awesome !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Naw no ghosts but this place is more known for it being creepy than haunted. The best shot would have been the burial plot but we hiked through the woods in the right spot but could not manage to find it, I was disappointed we had to leave without finding it but it was getting late and we were literally venturing right into the woods off trails and finding nothing at all.
> We are going on a hunt for ghosts though. We have a museum in drivable distance that has a collection of stuff Ed and Loraine Warren ended up with in their ghost adventures. The only thing is you can NOT touch anything under any circumstances! There's a ton of cool paranormal things around here. And of course there's Salem which is pretty much like paranormal and creepy paradise!


Spooky!
Ten minutes ago I finished watching 'The Conjuring' with wifey.
A film about one of Ed and Loraine Warren's cases.


----------



## smarch

I never appreciate how close I am to Salem compared to other people states away. In high school I got to go on a field trip and we went on a tour of major places in the witch trials and went on a ghost tour. 

I also went on a ghost tour in philli and I actually did get a picture of something there, it's like an orb and looks like it has a face kind of too. No one else got that specific one but did get other strange looking objects.
There's totally a face-like thing looking out that middle window. It's in the first picture, the second one is what all my others look like, nothing there.


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Spooky!
> Ten minutes ago I finished watching 'The Conjuring' with wifey.
> A film about one of Ed and Loraine Warren's cases.


The Harrisville house that's based on actually isn't that far from here either. 
In fact even the Amityville house is drivable if I had the entire day to give to driving.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

You live in Spook Central.!
I'm off to have some scary dreams.
Night night.
Wifey !
Leave the light on tonight!


----------



## mike taylor

I have ghost in my house . They don't do anything to anyone .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I have ghost in my house . They don't do anything to anyone .


Lazy freeloaders. Tell them to rattle some chains or turn some lights on and off or get their lazy floating selfs another location


----------



## Myroli

Knight y'all


----------



## mike taylor

Don't want to mess around with that . It's been nice living here . They start doing that I'm out . The funny thing is my wife see's the young boy all the time . But she refuses to admit it's ghost. Me and my boys see a lady and the young boy . I wish I could find the history on this house . It was built for pipe line workers in the 40's . Moved to Cleveland Texas . Then years later moved here and I remodeled it . But that's only hear say . They didn't keep records of houses built by the public . The only reason I know the location it was before is because I paid to have it moved here . As for the location at the pipe line I don't know if that's true .


----------



## dmmj

Remake, remake, remake.
First up is poltergeist, like kids nowadays know what a snowy channel looks like.
Second is scarce, they will tone it down. (hello Robocop).
Third is gremlins, they will make it childish, hello burping and faring mogwi, and gremlins


----------



## puffy137

I find it very hard to give any credence to ghost sightings or noises. Old houses , & houses made of wood are bound to be prone to groans & squeaks. We once owned a house built in the early 20th century in UK. The floorboards did creak somewhat. One night I was alone in the house & heard as unexplained ' hooting ' sound . After further investigation the noise was traced to birds in the chimney. right behind my bed head.The best ever reference to paranormal goings on in literature I found,was the last paragraph in Wuthering Heights. Brilliant , if Emily Bronte discounted belief in spooks , then so do I.


----------



## Elohi

**waving**
Heyyyy y'all!


----------



## puffy137

Hello Nice to see you Elohi , shame I have to go now , best wishes to you & yours


----------



## Elohi

puffy137 said:


> Hello Nice to see you Elohi , shame I have to go now , best wishes to you & yours


I'm actually headed out as well, it's past my bedtime. Maybe I'll catch yall tomorrow. 
Goodnight.


----------



## dmmj

I like my beer like I like my violence...... domestic.
Wait that's not true, I don't like domestic beer.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

No PM Mke...Why don't you try texting to 541-231-1366I get up normally about 7 am your time..


jaizei said:


> The posts don't show when the page loads, but there's a link at the bottom to show ignored posts





jaizei said:


> Little known fact - it only works if you tell everyone who you're ignoring, like a high tech version of "I'm not talking to you"


I ignore most of them, but when I sneak in ...guess who they're talking about......??? It sure ain't Mel Gibson....Go ahead and talk about me, at least when you are bad mouthing me(Troll) you re not picking on someone who cannot handle it.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Are you ken playing any part in this week end?.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Ken??? Call me, I'm outa here...


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## jaizei

maggie3fan said:


> No PM Mke...Why don't you try texting to 541-231-1366I get up normally about 7 am your time..
> 
> 
> I ignore most of them, but when I sneak in ...guess who they're talking about......??? It sure ain't Mel Gibson....Go ahead and talk about me, at least when you are bad mouthing me(Troll) you re not picking on someone who cannot handle it.



Quote the last post anyone said anything about you, I haven't seen anything lately; but you seem stuck on posts from two days ago. Noone is treating you any different than they'd treat anyone else, the difference is that when they try to joke with you, you fly off the handle. 

If this is how you "handle" it, you're not handling it well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good morning, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, fellow broad-leafed weed hunters.


----------



## tortdad




----------



## smarch

Well now my morning is ruined...


----------



## Myroli

Morning


----------



## Jacqui

S, sorry about your cactus.



smarch said:


> Well now my morning is ruined...
> View attachment 129616


----------



## Jacqui

Myroli said:


> Morning



A fine morning to you.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> S, sorry about your cactus.


I'm going to try to save the top but I don't know it got that bad after being completely ok friday... I've had it since freshman year in college


----------



## Myroli

Jacqui said:


> A fine morning to you.


How are you this morning?


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Well now my morning is ruined...
> View attachment 129616



What the heck happened?? Maybe to much water???


----------



## Momof4

Good morning guys!! 
Busy, busy but love checking in!


----------



## Myroli

Momof4 said:


> Good morning guys!!
> Busy, busy but love checking in!


Morning!!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Kathy.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I'm going to try to save the top but I don't know it got that bad after being completely ok friday... I've had it since freshman year in college



I would give it a try and good luck.


----------



## Jacqui

Myroli said:


> How are you this morning?



I am fine. Just did a little weedeater work and my back is letting me know it is unhappy still with me. It will get over that some Tim

How is your day going?


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Good morning guys!!
> Busy, busy but love checking in!


 Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> A fine morning to you.


 Hi. What happened with the flood issue? Hope all went back to normal.


----------



## Myroli

Jacqui said:


> I am fine. Just did a little weedeater work and my back is letting me know it is unhappy still with me. It will get over that some Tim
> 
> How is your day going?


It's going okaye, I just put my laundry on and now I'm just chilling for a bit


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> I'm going to try to save the top but I don't know it got that bad after being completely ok friday... I've had it since freshman year in college


This plant may be ill because of time travelling.
It says May 15th in the background.
But seriously, I'm sorry this has happened.
Very odd since it was ok Friday.
Hope you can save it.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> What the heck happened?? Maybe to much water???


 Good afternoon. It seems so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Gillian.
Afternoon, Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian.
> Afternoon, Oli.


 Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and of course...*Tidgy*. Hope you are all well and thanks very much your alert. Always delighted to  hear from you.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian.
> Afternoon, Oli.


 Very sorry Adam. I sent the same alert twice by *mistake*. Please acept my sincere apologies. Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Very sorry Adam. I sent the same alert twice by *mistake*. Please acept my sincere apologies. Thank you.


Not a problem.
You've now sent me three nice messages instead of one.
Bonus.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not a problem.
> You've now sent me three nice messages instead of one.
> Bonus.


 _GREAT!_


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This plant may be ill because of time travelling.
> It says May 15th in the background.
> But seriously, I'm sorry this has happened.
> Very odd since it was ok Friday.
> Hope you can save it.


Haha may 15 as in May 2015 silly!


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> What the heck happened?? Maybe to much water???


I think so but its brother in another pot same soil same watering is fine. Both are coming home tonight this ones being chopped in an attempt to save it the other will be reported in new soil in gonna buy cactus potting mix for it


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon. It seems so.



Good afternoon Gillian!


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Haha may 15 as in May 2015 silly!


 Hi. Isn't he (Adam) *funny*? ** hahaha!


----------



## Myroli

Where did you guys get your weighing scales from? And what type are they?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not a problem.
> You've now sent me three nice messages instead of one.
> Bonus.


 Again hi.

The return match between *BAYERN* and Barcelona will be played tonight. Mind you, I've a feeling the *MIGHTY*  *GERMANS* will NOT qualify after that horrible and unexpected defeat 3-0, unless a _miracle_ takes place. *BAYERN* has lost *FOUR* matches one after another, and there are rumours that Guardiola-their coach-may be...._FIRED_. I hope he does leave.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel.


Morning Adam


----------



## jaizei

Myroli said:


> Where did you guys get your weighing scales from? And what type are they?



A food scale usually goes up to 11lbs and will work for smaller animals. Amazon or any store that sells kitchen things. Target, Wal-Mart, etc.


----------



## Myroli

jaizei said:


> A food scale usually goes up to 11lbs and will work for smaller animals. Amazon or any store that sells kitchen things. Target, Wal-Mart, etc.


Thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Again hi.
> 
> The return match between *BAYERN* and Barcelona will be played tonight. Mind you, I've a feeling the *MIGHTY*  *GERMANS* will NOT qualify after that horrible and unexpected defeat 3-0, unless a _miracle_ takes place. *BAYERN* has lost *FOUR* matches one after another, and there are rumours that Guardiola-their coach-may be...._FIRED_. I hope he does leave.


Yes, Bayern, have problems, both in general and tonight.
However, there are big problems with Spanish football at this time, so if it has affected Barca, then maybe, just maybe, Bayern have a chance.
But it's a tall order.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Myroli said:


> Morning


Afternoon, Ginni.


----------



## dmmj

I hate technology.can't figure out if my new tablet, has a Camera


----------



## Myroli

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Ginni.


Hello


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, Bayern, have problems, both in general and tonight.
> However, there are big problems with Spanish football at this time, so if it has affected Barca, then maybe, just maybe, Bayern have a chance.
> But it's a tall order.


 What problems do the Spaniards have?  Nothing of the sort was mentioned on TV a couple minutes ago, as all are talking about tonight's match. All they talked about was...  *BAYERN*  the _trouble_ that the team has been in after being crowned CHAMPS of *GERMAN* BUDESLIGA. Ok, 'In football you never know,' but what are the chances for *BAYERN* to qualify? 0.00000001% I think!


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> I hate technology.can't figure out if my new tablet, has a Camera


What type tablet?


----------



## juli11

Good news!!!! Today I recover my homopus male. He was away for two days and I thought I will never find him because of his size


----------



## tortdad

juli11 said:


> Good news!!!! Today I recover my homopus male. He was away for two days and I thought I will never find him because of his size


He was out cruising for chicks and is now mad that you busted his mojo. He told me to tell you not to go snooping under his substrate, you'll not be happy with the magazine you find.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Did something traumatic happen to you ?





mike taylor said:


> Maybe if it was my joke sorry ! Did it help ?



It is your jokes....


----------



## mike taylor

Sorry Maggie . Hey your number you posted has to many numbers in it . So here's my number .2817611436


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Elohi said:


> View attachment 127925
> 
> Forgot the necklace picture!


Happy B'day(?) necklace day(?) You are beautiful....


----------



## juli11

tortdad said:


> He was out cruising for chicks and is now mad that you busted his mojo. He told me to tell you not to go snooping under his substrate, you'll not be happy with the magazine you find.



Haha okay that's funny


----------



## smarch

He's gone...
RIP Peter Prickle
 I'm like actually kinda crying...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Sorry Maggie . Hey your number you posted has to many numbers in it . So here's my number .2817611436


The last number was an "I" starting the next sentence without a space....541-231-1366. If you are calling to see if I'm alright, I am. I am F-I-N-E

Fu'ed up_neurotic, emotional and insecure....Is that what you meant? Don't worry about a wellness check. I am alright. Just some PTSD rage, sort of like 'roid rage only, they don't nor I know how to make it better. You don't need to call. I'm ok.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

smarch said:


> He's gone...
> RIP Peter Prickle
> I'm like actually kinda crying...
> View attachment 129634


Holy crap. you feed that to some poor tortoise? If I ever get dressed today, either I or someone else will show you what's easier and better for them....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yvonne!
> You're just a big softie, really.
> A fluffy, lamby,bunny sort of cutie thing.




Not hardly


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Plus it comes in chocolate - what more could you want?


----------



## smarch

maggie3fan said:


> Holy crap. you feed that to some poor tortoise? If I ever get dressed today, either I or someone else will show you what's easier and better for them....


No definitely not, I know some cactuses are tort safe but none around here they're just decorative. This was my cactus I had on my desk at work, I guess it was overwatered... Yet the other one in the same conditions is fine. I guess I made confusion with "his" name, I got him at school and decorated the little pot he came in and it got the name Peter Prickle. It's been 4 years!


----------



## Yvonne G

According to Amazon.com it's Zombie's preparedness month. Are you all ready?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Thanks for sharing with us! You poor thing! So glad you are safe . Do they have any suggestions for you?


no


tortdad said:


> Wifie says that's she's not going to allow it and will put her on birth control but at the same time she not going to stop our daughter from going out with friends and living her life. If that means she's sneaking around behind our backs then she risks punishment if caught.




That's teen age girls, my sis and I did it too. 
Now here's the good news for you....I got pregnant doing just what she's doing, just after my 16th birthday.

Remember, from an old lady....Your job is NOT to be friends with your daughter
, but your job is to make her a good adult.
Here's the catch, that's how I was told to raise my 3 children. One is 52, daughter is 48 and son is 47, NONE of them speak to me now. Sorry, but they are good people. They just don't like me. That's ok tho, cuz I did my job and I did it good.
My birthday was Saturday AND Mothers DAY Sunday. I heard nothing, not even one damn phone call. From anyone, so when someone gets mad at me here on the chat, IDC because I am so used to not being liked, I don't care anymore. Hitting the ignore button on most of you makes it a lot less painful for me, and I can still sneak in and see what you're talking about.
Ya can't trust me to really be gone from the chat until I am actually banned, that will be soon. I *was* told to stay off the chat. But oh never mind, who cares? I don't. But I am wondering if Tidgleys dad was told to back off, or if sluggo, was told to watch his mouth? NO? I'll bet $50 no one but me got into trouble.....oops better run, this is ban worthy....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> According to Amazon.com it's Zombie's preparedness month. Are you all ready?


I personally was a zombie for 10 years....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Heather H said:


> Wow . I'm sorry. I know how hard it is to live with ptsd and how many doctors don't know what to do to help. Another thing you could try is padded railings on your bed?


Truthfully, one more skull fracture and I don't have to worry about any of it, I can hardly wait, in all seriousness....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I'm thinking you are going to have to talk to a psychiatrist about this . My pops has PTSD from a major heart attack . He doesn't hurt himself . He is scared of doing anything that could possibly make him have another one . He has been seeing a psychiatrist on Wednesdays. It has helped him just to talk out his fears. You will have to face the tramatic accident that caused this problem. Hope that helped a little .


Where in the hell did you get that picture?????


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> I'm sorry, that was my fault.
> 
> I have that affect on women and must have been at that bus stop.


Yep, musta been you and your charm....


----------



## JAYGEE

Gillian Moore said:


> That really is nice of you. I have only been able to find *ONE* and only *ONE* friend with..._'listening_ _ears'_ here. All the rest of the people I know only give useless lectures, thinking they're *FREUDs*!




Send me a message some time, I work in the warehouse at my job and I am the only one back here. So I dont usually have anyone to talk to! 

I don't lecture, but I do like to talk(type)!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> A trap which with luck will capture the animal without harm.




It's called a live trap. I use one nightly.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Moozillion said:


> NEWS FLASH: No matter HOW well you think you know your tortoise, they can still surprise you.
> 
> I have been hand-feeding the occasional treat to my Hermann's tortoise, Elsa, for the past 2.5 years that I've had her. I am quite familiar with her reach, as well as her favorite foods, so I figured I'd never get bitten. Today I offered her the very FIRST, fresh, tender nasturtium greens straight out of my garden, knowing she loves them. She ate much of one leaf, then suddenly her head shot out almost twice as far as it ever has before and I felt a distinct pinch on my finger! I laughed and dropped the remaining nasturtiums in front of her, then I looked down and saw the BLOOD dripping off my finger!!! I was really shocked that she could draw blood!
> I cleaned it up and found a small (1/8 inch or 1/2 cm?) curved cut on the side of my finger.
> 
> It was shallow, and I put antibiotic ointment on it before putting on a bandaid, so i am not worried about infection.
> I know tortoises don't carry rabies, so I'm not worried about rabies.
> I know tortoise bites are not venomous, so I'm not worried about being poisoned.
> ...but someone told me there's a full moon tonight...my fingers seem to be getting shorter and shorter...my back is getting stiff and the weeds in the yard look tasty...I feel...I feel like bobbing my head...



In the same situation with Bob I got 7 stitches. NEVER feed a larger tort by hand, bad habit to start....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Maggie, if you just look at length of years, then overall outside cats mat live longer. However my outside cats seem so much happier. Which is why my inside cats want out and once out do not want to come back inside (unless it is very cold). My oldest living cats have all been outside cats. While they do get a few birds, they also get the mice, rats, moles, and bugs...especially grasshoppers. I love birds and do provide them with shelter, trees bushes, water, and natural food supplies. I think there is a place in the world for both animals. I would be opposing somebody who shoots birds because try are noisy and **** on their cars.



I DO NOT shoot birds, damn I have 5 f'ing feeders. I simply trap cats and take them to another city....Just shoot me for protecting MY yard.....I'm gone this is too much


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What problems do the Spaniards have?  Nothing of the sort was mentioned on TV a couple minutes ago, as all are talking about tonight's match. All they talked about was...  *BAYERN*  the _trouble_ that the team has been in after being crowned CHAMPS of *GERMAN* BUDESLIGA. Ok, 'In football you never know,' but what are the chances for *BAYERN* to qualify? 0.00000001% I think!


I agree, but the Spanish Football Association, Players Union, TV companies and government are in a big dispute over money. Barcelona and Real Madrid are under particular attack for being too greedy and the Spanish have said if the matter is not resolved then all football will be suspended from this weekend. No league football, not even minor leagues and no cup final. They may have resolved it but I haven't looked the last couple of days. Anyway Barca were very unhappy with all this, though they admit things must change.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I am not a fan of the no kill shelters I have been for both dogs and cats. think many of them should be on the hoarders shows.


While you are here, I will take you to our no kill shelter, it's nice, with play rooms etc....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> He's gone...
> RIP Peter Prickle
> I'm like actually kinda crying...
> View attachment 129634


Very sorry he didn't make it.
RIP indeed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> According to Amazon.com it's Zombie's preparedness month. Are you all ready?


Bonkers.


----------



## dmmj

smarch said:


> What type tablet?


I believe ir is an I view tablet.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> According to Amazon.com it's Zombie's preparedness month. Are you all ready?


I bought my zombie survival guide.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I DO NOT shoot birds, damn I have 5 f'ing feeders. I simply trap cats and take them to another city....Just shoot me for protecting MY yard.....I'm gone this is too much



I never said *you * shoot birds.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> But when someone politely asks him to leave them alone...HE SHOULD!!!
> Did he get disciplined as I did? NO of course not....it's BS and that right there will get me in more trouble. Free speech? Not here on TFO



You did not to my knowledge get "disciplined". If we "disciplined" him, we also would not be making a public notice of it, either.


----------



## Jacqui

Life is wayyy too interesting and strange some days....


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. What happened with the flood issue? Hope all went back to normal.



I posted some pictures in an enclosure thread. Here are some photos from the main house.

This is my propane tank on it's side.




A gift from the flood which I have no idea where it came from.








My old truck I used to place plants that were not yet planted out of the reach of the flood water. I was so proud of my flats of marigolds which cost me $4 each. I knew I had all these pots with dirt and nothing planted in them. I saved the flowers, but almost all of those pots had the soil washed out. A few flower pots are in the missing category. 




The strange thing with floods is they may carry off things that are very heavy and the may leave very light things untouched. You just never really can tell what will happen. This picture shows a spot I have been working on in my neighbor's yard. She use to have a dog kennel there. I have removed the panels, but had a deep layer of junk (dirt, chewed water hose, chewed plastic bits, tarp bits, bones, ect..,) None of this cement was showing before the flood. The junk based was removed, yet the empty metal feed pan and plastic bowl remained.




There is a fence under there...




The road in front of one of my places.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I posted some pictures in an enclosure thread. Here are some photos from the main house.
> 
> This is my propane tank on it's side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gift from the flood which I have no idea where it came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old truck I used to place plants that were not yet planted out of the reach of the flood water. I was so proud of my flats of marigolds which cost me $4 each. I knew I had all these pots with dirt and nothing planted in them. I saved the flowers, but almost all of those pots had the soil washed out. A few flower pots are in the missing category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strange thing with floods is they may carry off things that are very heavy and the may leave very light things untouched. You just never really can tell what will happen. This picture shows a spot I have been working on in my neighbor's yard. She use to have a dog kennel there. I have removed the panels, but had a deep layer of junk (dirt, chewed water hose, chewed plastic bits, tarp bits, bones, ect..,) None of this cement was showing before the flood. The junk based was removed, yet the empty metal feed pan and plastic bowl remained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a fence under there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The road in front of one of my places.


Crikey, what a mess.
Strangely, in the place where the dogs kennel had been there appears to be a horse shoe.
Thanks for sharing this difficult time.
Many of the roads in Morocco are like this anyway.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey, what a mess.
> Strangely, in the place where the dogs kennel had been there appears to be a horse shoe.
> Thanks for sharing this difficult time.
> Many of the roads in Morocco are like this anyway.



The horse shoe is actually a rubber squeaky dog toy


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I posted some pictures in an enclosure thread. Here are some photos from the main house.
> 
> This is my propane tank on it's side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gift from the flood which I have no idea where it came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old truck I used to place plants that were not yet planted out of the reach of the flood water. I was so proud of my flats of marigolds which cost me $4 each. I knew I had all these pots with dirt and nothing planted in them. I saved the flowers, but almost all of those pots had the soil washed out. A few flower pots are in the missing category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strange thing with floods is they may carry off things that are very heavy and the may leave very light things untouched. You just never really can tell what will happen. This picture shows a spot I have been working on in my neighbor's yard. She use to have a dog kennel there. I have removed the panels, but had a deep layer of junk (dirt, chewed water hose, chewed plastic bits, tarp bits, bones, ect..,) None of this cement was showing before the flood. The junk based was removed, yet the empty metal feed pan and plastic bowl remained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a fence under there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The road in front of one of my places.



Oh, man so sad!! I do love the pic with your truck and flowers! Has Jeff seen the damage?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I agree, but the Spanish Football Association, Players Union, TV companies and government are in a big dispute over money. Barcelona and Real Madrid are under particular attack for being too greedy and the Spanish have said if the matter is not resolved then all football will be suspended from this weekend. No league football, not even minor leagues and no cup final. They may have resolved it but I haven't looked the last couple of days. Anyway Barca were very unhappy with all this, though they admit things must change.


 Good evening. The second half-time of the match is to begin now, with *bloody* Barca winning 1-2 in *GERMANY,* aggregate1-5!!! Incredible is it not? This time *BAYERN* won't make me _sleep_ the _night_.


----------



## Gillian M

JAYGEE said:


> Send me a message some time, I work in the warehouse at my job and I am the only one back here. So I dont usually have anyone to talk to!
> 
> I don't lecture, but I do like to talk(type)!


 Hi! Hope you are well, and many thanks your kindness and understanding, both of which are highly appreciated.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening. The second half-time of the match is to begin now, with *bloody* Barca winning 1-2 in *GERMANY,* aggregate1-5!!! Incredible is it not? This time *BAYERN* won't make me _sleep_ the _night_.


Hope the second half is better for you, but it does look an impossible task now.
I expect you'll be crying yourself to sleep, but i hope you sleep well.


----------



## dmmj

All this talk of discipline, has got feeling Randy


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope the second half is better for you, but it does look an impossible task now.
> I expect you'll be crying yourself to sleep, but i hope you sleep well.


Thanks your understanding, Adam.

Yes it has now become impossible for BAYERN to draw, win and qualify. MARK MY WORDS: *GUARDIOLA* *IS* *GOING* *TO* *GET*.....
*F* *I* *R* *E* *D*. And I for one hope he gets out of *BAYERN's* way, and that a *GERMAN* replaces him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> All this talk of discipline, has got feeling Randy


Who is this Randy that you're feeling?


----------



## juli11

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening. The second half-time of the match is to begin now, with *bloody* Barca winning 1-2 in *GERMANY,* aggregate1-5!!! Incredible is it not? This time *BAYERN* won't make me _sleep_ the _night_.


 
Haha I think you're a really big fan of football isn't it?  where do you watch it?


----------



## Gillian M

juli11 said:


> Haha I think you're a really big fan of football isn't it?  where do you watch it?


 Hello. Oh yes, I *love* football, above all...*GERMAN* football.


----------



## Heather H

maggie3fan said:


> Truthfully, one more skull fracture and I don't have to worry about any of it, I can hardly wait, in all seriousness....


that sucks big time.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> Where in the hell did you get that picture?????


From you .


----------



## juli11

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello. Oh yes, I *love* football, above all...*GERMAN* football.


 
Do you ever were in Germany to watch a football game or maybe the World Cup in 2006? 
It's really bad that I was to young in 2006 to go to the public viewings or in the stadiums to watch the games live. Last years it was absolutely fantastic when Germany won a game. Our whole city escalated totally!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope the second half is better for you, but it does look an impossible task now.
> I expect you'll be crying yourself to sleep, but i hope you sleep well.


 *BAYERN* scored *TWO* goals and the aggregate score is now 5-3. However, there's not much ime left: 15 minutes to the end of the match.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui pm'ed you.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> All this talk of discipline, has got feeling Randy




when you remember that time hhh was on the Drew Carey show and search for "disciplinarian"...only to find that most people have something else in mind when using the term


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> *BAYERN* scored *TWO* goals and the aggregate score is now 5-3. However, there's not much ime left: 15 minutes to the end of the match.


Going to be difficult to get three more. 
Even two's no good, 'cos of the away goals rule.


----------



## Gillian M

juli11 said:


> Do you ever were in Germany to watch a football game or maybe the World Cup in 2006?
> It's really bad that I was to young in 2006 to go to the public viewings or in the stadiums to watch the games live. Last years it was absolutely fantastic when Germany won a game. Our whole city escalated totally!


 No, I'm afraid I have not ever been to *GERMANY*-too bad. But on the other hand when there is a football match, especially The World Cup...I DO NOT MISS A SINGLE MATCH. My GOD...you cannot imagine how happy I was when *GERMANY* won the 2014 World Cup!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Going to be difficult to get three more.
> Even two's no good, 'cos of the away goals rule.


 True. But I guess it's 'finished': they have only three minutes to score two/three goals which I don't think is possible at this point.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> True. But I guess it's 'finished': they have only three minutes to score two/three goals which I don't think is possible at this point.


Always next year.
It'll be quite a while before Leeds are in it again, I fear.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Always next year.
> It'll be quite a while before Leeds are in it again, I fear.


 Too bad. This is life, and this is football.


----------



## dmmj

Whenever I get into trouble, I yell JUMANJU. It has yet to work. ;(


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Oh, man so sad!! I do love the pic with your truck and flowers! Has Jeff seen the damage?



Not yet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I met wifey at a dance.
I thought she was at home with Tidgy.
So we went to a restaurant.
The service was terrible.
I said , 'How long will my spaghetti be?'
The waiter said, 'I don't know, we don't measure it'


----------



## Jacqui

I just had the neatest thing happen... I was emptying out the little flood water left in one of the turtle pools and found one of my goldfish.  Then as I was waiting for water to soak back into the ground I went over to my big hole in my front yard. The water is down a couple of feet at this time. I was thinking how cool it would be for a fish to have been trapped in there. As I looked one of my missing goldfish surfaced in there!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I just had the neatest thing happen... I was emptying out the little flood water left in one of the turtle pools and found one of my goldfish.  Then as I was waiting for water to soak back into the ground I went over to my big hole in my front yard. The water is down a couple of feet at this time. I was thinking how cool it would be for a fish to have been trapped in there. As I looked one of my missing goldfish surfaced in there!


Yay! Thank goodness for small miracles


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I just had the neatest thing happen... I was emptying out the little flood water left in one of the turtle pools and found one of my goldfish.  Then as I was waiting for water to soak back into the ground I went over to my big hole in my front yard. The water is down a couple of feet at this time. I was thinking how cool it would be for a fish to have been trapped in there. As I looked one of my missing goldfish surfaced in there!


How wonderful!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I met wifey at a dance.
> I thought she was at home with Tidgy.
> So we went to a restaurant.
> The service was terrible.
> I said , 'How long will my spaghetti be?'
> The waiter said, 'I don't know, we don't measure it'



Ah well - it's all in the pasta now!
Good evening Adam and everyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ah well - it's all in the pasta now!
> Good evening Adam and everyone.


Evening, Lyn
Evening, everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Evening @Moozillion work ok today?


----------



## smarch

Well i had to go out and get a plant to fill my empty spot at my desk. Made sure to get an "idiot-proof" plant and got a nice little Philodendron, that I have decided to name (yes I name all my plants) Hubert


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I met wifey at a dance.
> I thought she was at home with Tidgy.
> So we went to a restaurant.
> The service was terrible.
> I said , 'How long will my spaghetti be?'
> The waiter said, 'I don't know, we don't measure it'




I went to a French restaurant and asked the waiter if he had frogs' legs
He replied yes he did
So I said ' Well hop over the bar and get me a drink'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Evening @AZtortMom 
Evening @bouaboua 
Evening @dmmj 
Evening @sissyofone 
Evening @smarch 
Sorry to anyone else who's online and I may have missed
Evening to everyone not online yet


----------



## smarch

Ok that's message #4 from my ex about the aloe. I guess ignoring it won't work so I'm gonna have to put on my big girl pants and start trying to word out "no" the best I can


----------



## Lyn W

smarch said:


> Well i had to go out and get a plant to fill my empty spot at my desk. Made sure to get an "idiot-proof" plant and got a nice little Philodendron, that I have decided to name (yes I name all my plants) Hubert
> 
> View attachment 129687



I would have been very boring and predictable and called it Phil, it's a lovely plant can your tort eat that?


----------



## Lyn W

smarch said:


> Ok that's message #4 from my ex about the aloe. I guess ignoring it won't work so I'm gonna have to put on my big girl pants and start trying to word out "no" the best I can


 Oh you don't think Peter Prickle was a victim of an act of revenge for the aloe vera do you?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I met wifey at a dance.
> I thought she was at home with Tidgy.
> So we went to a restaurant.
> The service was terrible.
> I said , 'How long will my spaghetti be?'
> The waiter said, 'I don't know, we don't measure it'



I went to an Indian restaurant and ended up in hospital
- I slipped into a korma


----------



## dmmj

Big girl pants? I am intrigued.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> I went to an Indian restaurant and ended up in hospital
> - I slipped into a korma



I went to Welsh restaurant and I had to send the food bach but I won't harp on about it


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening @Moozillion work ok today?


Yes, thanks! Playing "catch up" is always a little hectic, but I'm pacing myself well! 
And although it's my 3rd day back I keep bumping into people I hadn't seen since my return and I'm very happy and humbled at the enthusiastic welcomes I'm getting!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

smarch said:


> Well i had to go out and get a plant to fill my empty spot at my desk. Made sure to get an "idiot-proof" plant and got a nice little Philodendron, that I have decided to name (yes I name all my plants) Hubert
> 
> View attachment 129687






This is another idiot-proof plant. You can not kill this plant and it multiplies like a rabbit. It is a Pothos Plant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Ok that's message #4 from my ex about the aloe. I guess ignoring it won't work so I'm gonna have to put on my big girl pants and start trying to word out "no" the best I can


Good luck with that.
I love wearing my big girl pants.


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> Big girl pants? I am intrigued.



It's funny I'd say "big girl pants"... Cuz I wear men's pants. Guess i should "man up" then? .... Now I'm confused...


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck with that.
> I love wearing my big girl pants.



You are funny!! Off to soccer now! I'll check in tonight.


----------



## smarch

Lyn W said:


> I would have been very boring and predictable and called it Phil, it's a lovely plant can your tort eat that?


But that would have been a cute name! I don't even know where the idea for Hubert came from!
I have no idea if Nank can eat it but it's going to work so it's not an option anyways really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes, thanks! Playing "catch up" is always a little hectic, but I'm pacing myself well!
> And although it's my 3rd day back I keep bumping into people I hadn't seen since my return and I'm very happy and humbled at the enthusiastic welcomes I'm getting!


That's nice.
i'm sure they all missed you and were thinking about you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> View attachment 129688
> 
> 
> This is another idiot-proof plant. You can not kill this plant and it multiplies like a rabbit. It is a Pothos Plant.


Evening, Donna.
Evening, Turbo.


----------



## Lyn W

I'd forgotten that 'pants' in US is trousers - pants in UK is underwear - knickers!


----------



## Lyn W

smarch said:


> But that would have been a cute name! I don't even know where the idea for Hubert came from!
> I have no idea if Nank can eat it but it's going to work so it's not an option anyways really.



I have become obsessed with finding plants that torts can eat!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have become obsessed with finding plants that torts can eat!


Me too.
But it's also essential that wifey doesn't like them, or Tidgy has no chance.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm off work ! I'm at home !So time to sit in my underwear ! Yahoo!


----------



## smarch

My mum says I should continue to ignore my ex and shouldn't even give her the time of day... So I don't know if I'll do that or if I should explain or say I don't have it because if I don't with the way she's being persistent she'll probably show up here and my anxiety simple can not handle that! I already have enough trouble going to stores alone in fear I'll run into her...


----------



## mike taylor

Just give it to her . Then tell her you never want to hear from her again . Go buy a new plant . It's not worth the hassle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I'm off work ! I'm at home !So time to sit in my underwear ! Yahoo!


Scary image.


----------



## Lyn W

smarch said:


> My mum says I should continue to ignore my ex and shouldn't even give her the time of day... So I don't know if I'll do that or if I should explain or say I don't have it because if I don't with the way she's being persistent she'll probably show up here and my anxiety simple can not handle that! I already have enough trouble going to stores alone in fear I'll run into her...



When was the last time she saw the plant? Does it have any distinguishing features that she would recognise? As you are obviously quite attached to the plant you have and, rightly so, want to keep it - could you got her another instead of it - would she be able to tell it's an imposter? It may keep her at bay!


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to go so Nos Da and good night to you all Take care


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Scary image.


Like you don't do it ! Haha


----------



## mike taylor

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to go so Nos Da and good night to you all Take care


Don't know what nos da is ,but good night .


----------



## mike taylor

Yum pulled pork sammich


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> I have become obsessed with finding plants that torts can eat!


Me too!!!
I just LOVE foraging in my yard and garden for food for my tort!


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> I would have been very boring and predictable and called it Phil, it's a lovely plant can your tort eat that?



lol that is what I too would have named it.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> I have become obsessed with finding plants that torts can eat!



Pothos are safe for some tortoises


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui ,did you see my pm ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to go so Nos Da and good night to you all Take care


Noson dda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Like you don't do it ! Haha


I'm doing it now to be honest.
And I've got guests.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Don't know what nos da is ,but good night .


It's Welsh for good night.


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm doing it now to be honest.
> And I've got guests.


Hahaha I do the same thing !


----------



## mike taylor

Where is everyone ? Hey ! You ! Guys !


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Where is everyone ? Hey ! You ! Guys !


Baby, Ruth?


----------



## mike taylor

Snickers


----------



## Donna/Turbo

smarch said:


> It's funny I'd say "big girl pants"... Cuz I wear men's pants. Guess i should "man up" then? .... Now I'm confused...
> View attachment 129689


That is funny!! You have a Pothos Plant sitting on the coffee table. I just mentioned that plant!!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Snickers


No man. You shouted "hey you guys" so I said baby Ruth. 

Goonies brother!


----------



## mike taylor

I know where you were going .


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Man I wish I had a candy bar right now!!


----------



## mike taylor

Me too . I'm getting a cookie .


----------



## Telid

mike taylor said:


> Me too . I'm getting a cookie .


Pizza you say?


----------



## jaizei

Why not both?


----------



## mike taylor

Telid said:


> Pizza you say?


How on earth did you get pizza out of cookie ? I hate pizza . yuck !


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I know where you were going .






I love this movie


----------



## Myroli

jaizei said:


> Why not both?


I don't think my pizza hut has that option :/


----------



## jaizei

Myroli said:


> I don't think my pizza hut has that option :/



Unfortunately, it's only in the middle east so I'm in the same boat. Though, I now know that pizza hut sells giant cookies.


----------



## Moozillion

mike taylor said:


> Yum pulled pork sammich


 WHY do I have this image of mike, sitting around in his underwear, eating pulled pork sandwiches...


----------



## Moozillion

It's been a productive day, but a long one. I got up at 4:45, finished packing for the week, drove an hour and a half to work and put in 9 hrs. 
...so now parts of the song "I'm Tired" that Madeline Kahn sang in Blazing Saddles keeps running through my head...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It's been a productive day, but a long one. I got up at 4:45, finished packing for the week, drove an hour and a half to work and put in 9 hrs.
> ...so now parts of the song "I'm Tired" that Madeline Kahn sang in Blazing Saddles keeps running through my head...


Crikey Bea, you must be exhausted.
I simply couldn't cope with that any more.
Put your feet up and relax a bit before turning in.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey Bea, you must be exhausted.
> I simply couldn't cope with that any more.
> Put your feet up and relax a bit before turning in.


That's just what I'm doing! 
Good night, all!


----------



## Myroli

jaizei said:


> Unfortunately, it's only in the middle east so I'm in the same boat. Though, I now know that pizza hut sells giant cookies.


Yes!! And now I want one lol


----------



## Moozillion

Actually, I don't mind putting in the extra hours because I'm on FLEX time: as long as I put in my total 32 hours for 1 week within the 5 days, they don't care how I schedule my time. If I can work 10 hrs tomorrow and Thursday, then on Friday I can leave at lunchtime!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> That's just what I'm doing!
> Good night, all!


Nighty-night.
Sleep tight.
All the best for the morrow.


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> Actually, I don't mind putting in the extra hours because I'm on FLEX time: as long as I put in my total 32 hours for 1 week within the 5 days, they don't care how I schedule my time. If I can work 10 hrs tomorrow and Thursday, then on Friday I can leave at lunchtime!!!



You aren't tempted to go do another 9 hours now? Get your second wind, it'll be nothing


----------



## mike taylor

Moozillion said:


> WHY do I have this image of mike, sitting around in his underwear, eating pulled pork sandwiches...


Because I totally was ! Hahahaha


----------



## jaizei

All this food talk, now I'm even hungrier than usual.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yep, I'm getting some ch..icken and ch..ips.
Definitely no ch..ives tonight.
Or chicory.


----------



## mike taylor

That doesn't sound good at all .


----------



## Myroli

Knight guys


----------



## bouaboua

Heading home now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nighty - night all.
Be good.
Or if you can't be good, be careful.


----------



## bouaboua

Another beautiful day for travel.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nighty - night all.
> Be good.
> Or if you can't be good, be careful.


And if you can't be careful,
Be sure to name it after me!


----------



## juli11

Gillian Moore said:


> No, I'm afraid I have not ever been to *GERMANY*-too bad. But on the other hand when there is a football match, especially The World Cup...I DO NOT MISS A SINGLE MATCH. My GOD...you cannot imagine how happy I was when *GERMANY* won the 2014 World Cup!



You can't imagine how happy we were  we can't slept the whole night because everywhere were firecrackers and loud music it was so awesome!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Heading home now.



Safe trip!!!


----------



## leigti

There seems to be a lot of inconsistencies around here. It's confusing and therefore frustrating. I don't understand what can be said and what can't be said.


----------



## Yvonne G

From the "Community Guidelines":


Do not post anything blatantly rude and/or insulting.
Spamming and trolling will not be tolerated.
Do not post explicit or otherwise inappropriate material.
Refrain from the discussion of ANY illegal activities.
We (the moderators) try to be on top of it and keep the posts according to the guidelines, but we don't always read every post. We depend upon you, the members, to use the "report" button and help us monitor these things. 

Tonight I've tried to go back and remove some 'rude and insulting' posts, but I may have missed some. Please help me find them.

Thank you


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, they do. Please use the 'report' button if you've seen something I've missed.

Please don't argue back or try to defend yourself. Just hit the button.


----------



## leigti

I didn't think what I said was rude or insulting. I was actually pointing out how someone else was sort of being rude and insulting and how the person it was directed at took it quite well. Just making a statement not trying to start anything. Oh well.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm sorry, Tina. I'll go to the 'to be deleted' file and take a look at what you're talking about. Give me a minute.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, I found it. Since the original boring comment was deleted, your post no longer made sense and only served to keep the 'fire' alight. It was only removed because of not in context anymore.


----------



## leigti

Okay but I Think the post I commented on was 24 hours old or more. So maybe those sort of posts should be taken down a little quicker. I wasn't trying to add to the fight. Trying to stay out of that.


----------



## Yvonne G

I agree, however, there's not always a moderator online at the time that type of comment is made. I have to plead guilty, though, in this instance, because I actually DID read the comment but wasn't in 'moderator' mode, and it totally went over my head. I apologize and will try to do better.


----------



## leigti

Okay


----------



## tortdad

Dang, what did I miss


----------



## Yvonne G

I doubt you missed it. The comment was made about Spud's tortoise. It has since been deleted, but not quick enough.

I ask all of you once again, please use the 'report' button when you see rude or insulting posts.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man...it's way past my bedtime. But I'm addicted to the Spy feature. I'm able to catch those pesky spammers as soon as they sign up. I just can't seem to turn off the computer. I keep waiting for Spy to show me the next spammer!


----------



## taza

What is trolling?


----------



## jaizei

taza said:


> What is trolling?



Depends on how broad a definition you use but for the most part it's posting in a deliberate way meant to provoke a response.


----------



## mike taylor

Good! Morning! Tortoise forum!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning peeps


----------



## tortdad

Morning


----------



## mike taylor

Have a safe trip home Steven!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all.


----------



## Moozillion

Morning!
Hi ho, hi ho- it's off to work I go...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Myroli said:


> Yes!! And now I want one lol


I had that for dinner last week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Afternoon, fellow substrate cleaners.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, fellow substrate cleaners.


Isn't that the truth


----------



## smarch

Lyn W said:


> When was the last time she saw the plant? Does it have any distinguishing features that she would recognise? As you are obviously quite attached to the plant you have and, rightly so, want to keep it - could you got her another instead of it - would she be able to tell it's an imposter? It may keep her at bay!


The pot it is in would give it away, it was a whole decorative piece from her friends wedding. Though I suppose the Internet is an interesting place and if I tried hard enough I could find one. But I feel like she doesn't even deserve to think she got it. Last time she saw it was over a year ago, and we didn't end well she literally said goodbye and left with no warning.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> The pot it is in would give it away, it was a whole decorative piece from her friends wedding. Though I suppose the Internet is an interesting place and if I tried hard enough I could find one. But I feel like she doesn't even deserve to think she got it. Last time she saw it was over a year ago, and we didn't end well she literally said goodbye and left with no warning.



does the pot have any sentimental value to you?


----------



## Moozillion

A good friend once annoyed me with what turned out to be a very good question. She asked me "Do you want to be RIGHT or do you want to be HAPPY?" 
(She and I are still good friends: one of the best things about my truly good friends is that they will be honest with me even when I don't want to hear it!!!  )


----------



## Moozillion

YES I'm working: they're painting my office so I've got a little time to kill before the first meeting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I agree, however, there's not always a moderator online at the time that type of comment is made. I have to plead guilty, though, in this instance, because I actually DID read the comment but wasn't in 'moderator' mode, and it totally went over my head. I apologize and will try to do better.


You moderators have an almost impossible job to do for very little reward it seems to me.
I think you do an outstanding job, considering you have people like me posting thousands of messages.
Respect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> A good friend once annoyed me with what turned out to be a very good question. She asked me "Do you want to be RIGHT or do you want to be HAPPY?"
> (She and I are still good friends: one of the best things about my truly good friends is that they will be honest with me even when I don't want to hear it!!!  )


Both.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> YES I'm working: they're painting my office so I've got a little time to kill before the first meeting.


Wonderful!
Been back a few days and got them to redecorate.
Queen Bea.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Heading home now.



 Yippy!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Depends on how broad a definition you use but for the most part it's posting in a deliberate way meant to provoke a response.



Which personally I dislike calling somebody upon, as some in here have a way with words and as such craft their comments to say things that to me are trolling comments. Or hiding things behind humor is another way to get around it. Then the straight forward folks try it and. get caught.


----------



## Jacqui

Nice sunny morning here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ho Hum...I don't know how I managed to get up so early this a.m. Oh wait. Of course I know - it was Misty. She won't let me sleep past 6a.


----------



## Jacqui

If we really follow the rules completely in this thread, do you all realize how few posts would be eligible for removal?


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> No man. You shouted "hey you guys" so I said baby Ruth.
> 
> Goonies brother!


Goonies never say die!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Ho Hum...I don't know how I managed to get up so early this a.m. Oh wait. Of course I know - it was Misty. She won't let me sleep past 6a.


Yvonne, are you sleeping in late this weekend?


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, are you sleeping in late this weekend?



Yeah, right. I probably won't be sleeping at all. I'll be so worried about leaving Misty locked up in the house by herself that I'll toss and turn all night.


----------



## smarch

Donna/Turbo said:


> That is funny!! You have a Pothos Plant sitting on the coffee table. I just mentioned that plant!!


Yeah I was going to post a picture of the plant and say hey I have one of those (it may have lived here longer than me) but I forgot haha


----------



## Momof4

Good morning all!!!

We will have rain Thurs-Sat morning! So exciting! It's never much but we will take it!! 

When is your trip? Isn't it this weekend?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, right. I probably won't be sleeping at all. I'll be so worried about leaving Misty locked up in the house by herself that I'll toss and turn all night.



Hey I worry about my two little Chi dogs too. They are use to lots of time with me and one dislikes all humans (but me), so not sure how he will deal with my son. I figure though it is only three days, they will survive.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning all!!!
> 
> We will have rain Thurs-Sat morning! So exciting! It's never much but we will take it!!
> 
> When is your trip? Isn't it this weekend?



Four of us take three different flights Friday.

Our rain comes in tonight.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> does the pot have any sentimental value to you?


The aloes have never been repotted and are thriving in the pot, I don't want to take it apart just to give up a pot. I don't even really think she deserves to think she got it, but I'm wondering if that would be easier to do than try to word how I'm not giving it back. Thankfully my mum agrees I shouldn't even give her the time of day. I mean it was forgotten about for over a year... Did it ever actually mean that much


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Which personally I dislike calling somebody upon, as some in here have a way with words and as such craft their comments to say things that to me are trolling comments. Or hiding things behind humor is another way to get around it. Then the straight forward folks try it and. get caught.



It all comes down to intent, so ultimately only the person themselves knows if they're trolling.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> The aloes have never been repotted and are thriving in the pot, I don't want to take it apart just to give up a pot. I don't even really think she deserves to think she got it, but I'm wondering if that would be easier to do than try to word how I'm not giving it back. Thankfully my mum agrees I shouldn't even give her the time of day. I mean it was forgotten about for over a year... Did it ever actually mean that much



So she's just messaging you on Facebook? or some other way as well?


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Just give it to her . Then tell her you never want to hear from her again . Go buy a new plant . It's not worth the hassle.


I know it isn't going to make sense but to me it is worth the hassle. I used to let her walk all over me, I refuse to let myself give into her one last time


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> I doubt you missed it. The comment was made about Spud's tortoise. It has since been deleted, but not quick enough.
> 
> I ask all of you once again, please use the 'report' button when you see rude or insulting posts.


How do I do that from my phone? I use the app most of the time, barely ever on the computer.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> That's just what I'm doing!
> Good night, all!


 Good afternoon all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M

juli11 said:


> You can't imagine how happy we were  we can't slept the whole night because everywhere were firecrackers and loud music it was so awesome!


 Good afternoon. Oh I can imagine it. I saw some of the celebrations on TV and the net, after *MIGHTY*  *GERMANY *became *CHAMPIONS*.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> So she's just messaging you on Facebook? or some other way as well?


Facebook, but I know if I block her I'll just be getting texts... Or worse, a visit


----------



## jaizei

leigti said:


> How do I do that from my phone? I use the app most of the time, barely ever on the computer.



On droid; tap the post to select it, then click the menu in the upper right hand corner and select "report"


----------



## jaizei




----------



## smarch

leigti said:


> How do I do that from my phone? I use the app most of the time, barely ever on the computer.


On my iPhone when you click to go to like or quote there's a more button and under that bar that pops up on the bottom of the screen is a "flag" option, I wonder if it's that. Can't say I've ever had to use it


----------



## smarch

I think I'm gonna start letterboxing. Wish I'd taken it up earlier when it seemed bigger...


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.


 How are yo, Wifey, and of course.....*Tidjy*? Fine I hope. *Oli* and I went out to see some sun today, despite the extremely annoying _DUST_.

Did you see *BAYERN*-Barca last night?  Today Real Madrid is to play Juventus (Italian Champs). What do you predict? I've a feeling the Spaniards will win and it'll end up between Real Madrid and Barca for the cup.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> How are yo, Wifey, and of course.....*Tidjy*? Fine I hope. *Oli* and I went out to see some sun today, despite the extremely annoying _DUST_.
> 
> Did you see *BAYERN*-Barca last night?  Today Real Madrid is to play Juventus (Italian Champs). What do you predict? I've a feeling the Spaniards will win and it'll end up between Real Madrid and Barca for the cup.


I'm happy and rather splendid thanks.
Life is good.
Lovely wifey just got up and Tidgy is enjoying some greens.
Saw highlights last night. Sorry about that.
I agree, I think a Spanish final is the most likely outcome, though Juventus do have a one goal advantage.


----------



## mike taylor

Drama on the forum ? No way ! People get bent on here ? No way ! Some people can't take a joke ? No way ! Well mods you can't keep everything perfect 100% of the time . Maybe just maybe if people would put in the time to get to know us ,they would see we are jokesters . This is a place to get to learn tortoises and to get to know people all over the world . So open your closed minds people . hahahahah I'm not kidding ! Get to know us then freak out !


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> I know it isn't going to make sense but to me it is worth the hassle. I used to let her walk all over me, I refuse to let myself give into her one last time


 All the more reason to keep everything, the pot and you're pride. 

Message her back and tell her it's yours and to stop contacting you. Block her on FB and your cell. You'll never be able to stop her from a random visit until you file a restraining order on her.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm happy and rather splendid thanks.
> Life is good.
> Lovely wifey just got up and Tidgy is enjoying some greens.
> Saw highlights last night. Sorry about that.
> I agree, I think a Spanish final is the most likely outcome, though Juventus do have a one goal advantage.


 Hello. Juventus is a strong team but for some reason or other I don't think they can make it against the Spaniards. I think that they'll end up leaving, like....*BAYERN* did.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Drama on the forum ? No way ! People get bent on here ? No way ! Some people can't take a joke ? No way ! Well mods you can't keep everything perfect 100% of the time . Maybe just maybe if people would put in the time to get to know us ,they would see we are jokesters . This is a place to get to learn tortoises and to get to know people all over the world . So open your closed minds people . hahahahah I'm not kidding ! Get to know us then freak out !


Well said, Mike.
I've got to know you all and i'm well freaked out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello. Juventus is a strong team but for some reason or other I don't think they can make it against the Spaniards. I think that they'll end up leaving, like....*BAYERN* did.


I totally agree.


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> I know it isn't going to make sense but to me it is worth the hassle. I used to let her walk all over me, I refuse to let myself give into her one last time





tortdad said:


> All the more reason to keep everything, the pot and you're pride.
> 
> Message her back and tell her it's yours and to stop contacting you. Block her on FB and your cell. You'll never be able to stop her from a random visit until you file a restraining order on her.




And stop worrying about it. The more you stress over this the more she wins. She's still controlling you just by you stressing over this. The ultimate "win" for you is to message her back with a polite no, it's yours and you're keeping it. Also tell her to please stop contesting you and you are no longer friends. Then just drop it completely. Take total control so you can finely have closure over this stuck up B.

Show her you've changed. You're stronger now and not a doormat to be walked on.


----------



## Yvonne G

It has really cooled down here the past couple days. I actually had to add a blanket to my sleeping arrangement last night. I hope it's not going to be cold this week-end up in Oregon.

Today I have to clean the house (so that when my daughter comes over to take care of things in my absence she doesn't see what a slob I am).

I took in a nice little three toe box turtle last night. Some guy was going around the neighborhood asking for scrap iron, and when this person gave him some, the scrap iron guy gave him the turtle.






Please note how pretty the coloring on her legs is, and what a pretty face she has!!

Actually, last night when she was warm, she was very outgoing, with arms and legs out and trying to escape from my clutches. I just might keep this one. I have adopted out so many females that I have an overabundance of males in my box turtle yard.


----------



## tortdad

Who is this Jessica I'm supposed to share with?? I don't think my wife will be very happy but Coke says I have too, lol


----------



## Momof4

I just finished setting up my closed chamber! I'm still dialing in the basking temp but that's easy. I also need to hook the lights up on a timer . 
The best part was my husband said "it looks good!"


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well said, Mike.
> I've got to know you all and i'm well freaked out.


You silly foreigner! Hahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It has really cooled down here the past couple days. I actually had to add a blanket to my sleeping arrangement last night. I hope it's not going to be cold this week-end up in Oregon.
> 
> Today I have to clean the house (so that when my daughter comes over to take care of things in my absence she doesn't see what a slob I am).
> 
> I took in a nice little three toe box turtle last night. Some guy was going around the neighborhood asking for scrap iron, and when this person gave him some, the scrap iron guy gave him the turtle.
> 
> View attachment 129778
> View attachment 129779
> View attachment 129780
> 
> 
> Please note how pretty the coloring on her legs is, and what a pretty face she has!!
> 
> Actually, last night when she was warm, she was very outgoing, with arms and legs out and trying to escape from my clutches. I just might keep this one. I have adopted out so many females that I have an overabundance of males in my box turtle yard.


Yes, I particularly love the pretty markings around the eyes.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> I just finished setting up my closed chamber! I'm still dialing in the basking temp but that's easy. I also need to hook the lights up on a timer .
> The best part was my husband said "it looks good!"
> View attachment 129791


 That looks _GREAT_!


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> View attachment 129786
> 
> 
> Who is this Jessica I'm supposed to share with?? I don't think my wife will be very happy but Coke says I have too, lol



Yeah, you may pay for that one!

What great marketing!! I heard sales went up!


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> And stop worrying about it. The more you stress over this the more she wins. She's still controlling you just by you stressing over this. The ultimate "win" for you is to message her back with a polite no, it's yours and you're keeping it. Also tell her to please stop contesting you and you are no longer friends. Then just drop it completely. Take total control so you can finely have closure over this stuck up B.
> 
> Show her you've changed. You're stronger now and not a doormat to be walked on.


Does this sound adult enough? I don't think I made any attack and think I made it clear enough. I mean I'm still terrified she'll show up at my house but my parents made it clear they have my back so I'm not too worried I just wouldn't let her see me in the house. 

I'm sorry but it's not your aloe, and it's not at my house anymore anyways. The way I saw it I was done the day we swapped stuff back, I never wanted to see or hear from you again, and that hasn't changed. It takes a lot for me to write off people but as far as I'm concerned I have nothing left to say after what's been said and done. 
Goodbye.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> I just finished setting up my closed chamber! I'm still dialing in the basking temp but that's easy. I also need to hook the lights up on a timer .
> The best part was my husband said "it looks good!"
> View attachment 129791


Nice, Great setup .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> View attachment 129786
> 
> 
> Who is this Jessica I'm supposed to share with?? I don't think my wife will be very happy but Coke says I have too, lol


Seriously, what does this mean?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> You silly foreigner! Hahaha


Guilty as charged.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> It has really cooled down here the past couple days. I actually had to add a blanket to my sleeping arrangement last night. I hope it's not going to be cold this week-end up in Oregon.
> 
> Today I have to clean the house (so that when my daughter comes over to take care of things in my absence she doesn't see what a slob I am).
> 
> I took in a nice little three toe box turtle last night. Some guy was going around the neighborhood asking for scrap iron, and when this person gave him some, the scrap iron guy gave him the turtle.
> 
> View attachment 129778
> View attachment 129779
> View attachment 129780
> 
> 
> Please note how pretty the coloring on her legs is, and what a pretty face she has!!
> 
> Actually, last night when she was warm, she was very outgoing, with arms and legs out and trying to escape from my clutches. I just might keep this one. I have adopted out so many females that I have an overabundance of males in my box turtle yard.


I like the last picture where the cat is like oh look a new friend!


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Guilty as charged.


Hahaha


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> I like the last picture where the cat is like oh look a new friend!



All of my cats and dog are VERY interested in the rescues that come in. They don't pay a speck of attention to any turtles and tortoises already on the property, but just really give new ones the smell-over!


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> Nice, Great setup .


 It really is nice!


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> All of my cats and dog are VERY interested in the rescues that come in. They don't pay a speck of attention to any turtles and tortoises already on the property, but just really give new ones the smell-over!


My cat still gives Franklin a sniff, and still acts as appalled as ever about him. He's only ever batted at Nanks bum once outside otherwise hell just go out of his way I avoid the tiny tort lol.


----------



## leigti

smarch said:


> On my iPhone when you click to go to like or quote there's a more button and under that bar that pops up on the bottom of the screen is a "flag" option, I wonder if it's that. Can't say I've ever had to use it


I've never used it either. But maybe I will. It takes a lot to offend me but once I'm there I don't forget it.


----------



## mike taylor

Gillian Moore said:


> It really is nice!


I know ! That's why I said (NICE ) gosh ! Hahaha


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Seriously, what does this mean?



It's a new dating service coke is rolling out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It's a new dating service coke is rolling out.


Goodness!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> It has really cooled down here the past couple days. I actually had to add a blanket to my sleeping arrangement last night. I hope it's not going to be cold this week-end up in Oregon.
> 
> Today I have to clean the house (so that when my daughter comes over to take care of things in my absence she doesn't see what a slob I am).
> 
> I took in a nice little three toe box turtle last night. Some guy was going around the neighborhood asking for scrap iron, and when this person gave him some, the scrap iron guy gave him the turtle.
> 
> View attachment 129778
> View attachment 129779
> View attachment 129780
> 
> 
> Please note how pretty the coloring on her legs is, and what a pretty face she has!!
> 
> Actually, last night when she was warm, she was very outgoing, with arms and legs out and trying to escape from my clutches. I just might keep this one. I have adopted out so many females that I have an overabundance of males in my box turtle yard.



She is very pretty! People acquire torts in such weird ways! Glad she's in your hands now!


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> It's a new dating service coke is rolling out.


Oooooh so that's it, sounds like a plan I'll go get me some cokes, when do all the girls show up? Is that an enter online thing


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> She is very pretty! People acquire torts in such weird ways! Glad she's in your hands now!


Your telling me . I bought one red foot a few years ago . Now I have five ,four of them are rescues. Now I have three sulcatas ,five reds ,two leopards ,two red ear sliders ,and two snapping turtles .


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!


 I bet that it frightened you! (Only joking).


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> Drama on the forum ? No way ! People get bent on here ? No way ! Some people can't take a joke ? No way ! Well mods you can't keep everything perfect 100% of the time . Maybe just maybe if people would put in the time to get to know us ,they would see we are jokesters . This is a place to get to learn tortoises and to get to know people all over the world . So open your closed minds people . hahahahah I'm not kidding ! Get to know us then freak out !


There's a big difference between joking, clowning around, sarcasm etc. And just plain mean. The statement my comment to Don wasn't directed towards me but I felt the person it was directed to handled it well. "Get to know us" is actually pretty irrelevant in some situations and just gives people permission to act like jerks.


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Does this sound adult enough? I don't think I made any attack and think I made it clear enough. I mean I'm still terrified she'll show up at my house but my parents made it clear they have my back so I'm not too worried I just wouldn't let her see me in the house.
> 
> I'm sorry but it's not your aloe, and it's not at my house anymore anyways. The way I saw it I was done the day we swapped stuff back, I never wanted to see or hear from you again, and that hasn't changed. It takes a lot for me to write off people but as far as I'm concerned I have nothing left to say after what's been said and done.
> Goodbye.



It sounds good but honestly, I would not respond at all! I doubt she will show up at your house! Block her on your phone and FB! Be done and don't play games with her! 

If you must reply, tell her it's on the front porch and she is welcome to pick it up during the day! She won't!


----------



## mike taylor

leigti said:


> There's a big difference between joking, clowning around, sarcasm etc. And just plain mean. The statement my comment to Don wasn't directed towards me but I felt the person it was directed to handled it well. "Get to know us" is actually pretty irrelevant in some situations and just gives people permission to act like jerks.


Ummmm OK


----------



## mike taylor

leigti said:


> There's a big difference between joking, clowning around, sarcasm etc. And just plain mean. The statement my comment to Don wasn't directed towards me but I felt the person it was directed to handled it well. "Get to know us" is actually pretty irrelevant in some situations and just gives people permission to act like jerks.


You can't make everyone happy ∆


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Your telling me . I bought one red foot a few years ago . Now I have five ,four of them are rescues. Now I have three sulcatas ,five reds ,two leopards ,two red ear sliders ,and two snapping turtles .



This is such an addicting hobby! Are you maxed out? 

I swear if I wasn't married I would have a few more but I know I'm done!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> This is such an addicting hobby! Are you maxed out?
> 
> I swear if I wasn't married I would have a few more but I know I'm done!!!


Nope ,I'm working on getting some yellow foots . My wife doesn't tell me no . She knows I love them .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Drama on the forum ? No way ! People get bent on here ? No way ! Some people can't take a joke ? No way ! Well mods you can't keep everything perfect 100% of the time . Maybe just maybe if people would put in the time to get to know us ,they would see we are jokesters . This is a place to get to learn tortoises and to get to know people all over the world . So open your closed minds people . hahahahah I'm not kidding ! Get to know us then freak out !



I like to tease and joke around too, but I have found jokes are one of the worse things in here. Jokes can be very mean spirited and cover a lot of intent other then to make people laugh. Like everything else, we all have different types of jokes we like or we hate. I think another really bad things about jokes is if you let folks know a joke was distasteful or hurtful to you, then they come back at you with comments like: "lighten up", "get a sense of humor", and so on. A joke is no different then any other form of communication, it CAN hurt just as bad and I am sorry, nobody should have to put up with things because they are said in a "joke". People should feel free to say, "Hey that hurt. Please do not do it again." and expect to have their wishes met.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> It's a new dating service coke is rolling out.



lol one way to look at it.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay, for whatever reason Yvonne's post about the turtle is showing me only three pictures and none of them show the face or legs....


----------



## mike taylor

Well sounds good . I only joke with certain people . That can take it . If they get mad I back off . If it isn't pointed your way then stay out of it . Is my point . Me ,Adam,KEN,and Kevin can joke with each other and never get mad . So I'll stick to picking with them . I try not to talk to people I don't like here . But it seems certain people just fill the need to put their two cents in where it doesn't belong . If you don't like something then report me . You don't have to comment on it and start trouble . OK I'm finished . So how's the clean up going ?


----------



## Jacqui

I wonder how mad Steven will get, if I bring something with me and I get banned from the plane for it.


----------



## mike taylor

Steven will not get mad ,disappointed maybe .


----------



## leigti

My statement I made last night had absolutely nothing to do with jokes. I am not talking about joking around. I'm sorry I did not express myself clearly enough on that.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> My statement I made last night had absolutely nothing to do with jokes. I am not talking about joking around. I'm sorry I did not express myself clearly enough on that.



I think we all understood what you were talking about. I made a general comment and then narrowed the view down to a more basic area... the "joking" around (which is often just a disguise often I believe)


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Well sounds good . I only joke with certain people . That can take it . If they get mad I back off . If it isn't pointed your way then stay out of it . Is my point . Me ,Adam,KEN,and Kevin can joke with each other and never get mad . So I'll stick to picking with them . I try not to talk to people I don't like here . But it seems certain people just fill the need to put their two cents in where it doesn't belong . If you don't like something then report me . You don't have to comment on it and start trouble . OK I'm finished . So how's the clean up going ?


You can joke with me also. What happened last night?


----------



## Myroli

mike taylor said:


> Drama on the forum ? No way ! People get bent on here ? No way ! Some people can't take a joke ? No way ! Well mods you can't keep everything perfect 100% of the time . Maybe just maybe if people would put in the time to get to know us ,they would see we are jokesters . This is a place to get to learn tortoises and to get to know people all over the world . So open your closed minds people . hahahahah I'm not kidding ! Get to know us then freak out !


I haven't been here that long but I know you guys are just joking around and having fun with each other


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Steven will not get mad ,disappointed maybe .



Just paranoid about getting there in time and/or what I bring with me being okay to bring. Like bringing on a certain size shampoo, in a certain size bag, in a certain sized bag.


----------



## mike taylor

AbdullaAli said:


> You can joke with me also. What happened last night?


Don't know bro ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Well sounds good . I only joke with certain people . That can take it . If they get mad I back off . If it isn't pointed your way then stay out of it . Is my point . Me ,Adam,KEN,and Kevin can joke with each other and never get mad . So I'll stick to picking with them . I try not to talk to people I don't like here . But it seems certain people just fill the need to put their two cents in where it doesn't belong . If you don't like something then report me . You don't have to comment on it and start trouble . OK I'm finished . So how's the clean up going ?


How come Ken gets his name in capitals?
This is favouritism and I protest!


----------



## mike taylor

Because he's funny ! Haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> You can joke with me also. What happened last night?


Not entirely sure.
But then I rarely know what's going on, even with my own posts
How are you?


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Nope ,I'm working on getting some yellow foots . My wife doesn't tell me no . She knows I love them .



Your a lucky man!! I saw two gorgeous yellows at my LLL store a few weeks ago!! They were huge!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Okay, for whatever reason Yvonne's post about the turtle is showing me only three pictures and none of them show the face or legs....



Same here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Because he's funny ! Haha


So KEVIN and I are not ?
I must try harder.


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> It sounds good but honestly, I would not respond at all! I doubt she will show up at your house! Block her on your phone and FB! Be done and don't play games with her!
> 
> If you must reply, tell her it's on the front porch and she is welcome to pick it up during the day! She won't!


I'm putting off responding but I can only do it for so long, the way she is though it's almost guaranteed shed try showing up to get it, she was always assertive in getting what she wanted. 
I was thinking about doing what someone said earlier as leaving it somewhere off a road and telling her to get it... Then not really leave it and make it seem like someone found a nice aloe plant.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I wonder how mad Steven will get, if I bring something with me and I get banned from the plane for it.



Do you have a drug store or Wal Mart around? Just go to the aisle with the travel section and you can pick up all your needs there that are safe to fly with.
Shampoo, toothpaste, deoderant etc. Super easy and cheap.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not entirely sure.
> But then I rarely know what's going on, even with my own posts
> How are you?


Je suis une voiture confuse qui mange des tacos.
I am busy&confused. Bye have great day all.


----------



## Momof4

Let's just (((hug))) it out and move on! Come on, a little closer, closer. Ok, didn't that feel good?

My kids hate it when I make them "hug it out!"


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Don't know bro ????


Are you trying to confuse me. It's working.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Let's just (((hug))) it out and move on! Come on, a little closer, closer. Ok, didn't that feel good?
> 
> My kids hate it when I make them "hug it out!"


I want a hug!!!!!
Please!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Do you have a drug store or Wal Mart around? Just go to the aisle with the travel section and you can pick up all your needs there that are safe to fly with.
> Shampoo, toothpaste, deoderant etc. Super easy and cheap.



lol I am planning on doing that.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Let's just (((hug))) it out and move on! Come on, a little closer, closer. Ok, didn't that feel good?
> 
> My kids hate it when I make them "hug it out!"



*steps back from the "crazy" lady*


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I want a hug!!!!!
> Please!


IM TELLING WIFEY!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> IM TELLING WIFEY!!!!


Wifey doesn't mind.
She knows she's the only woman for me.
But I still like hugs.
Hug, Abdulla?


----------



## jaizei

@Myroli enjoying the weather?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey doesn't mind.
> She knows she's the only woman for me.
> But I still like hugs.
> Hug, Abdulla?


IF WIFEY IS YOUR WIFE, DO I STILL CALL HER WIFEY?
IS THIS REAL? ARE YOU REAL?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Okay, for whatever reason Yvonne's post about the turtle is showing me only three pictures and none of them show the face or legs....



It was a bit of sarcasm, my friend!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I wonder how mad Steven will get, if I bring something with me and I get banned from the plane for it.



I was thinking of bringing some tubes of eye ointment and antibiotics for Maggie, but I don't know if the TSA has relaxed its rules about stuff in containers. They don't ban you, they just make you leave it behind.


----------



## Abdulla6169

A friend of mine did this:


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> My statement I made last night had absolutely nothing to do with jokes. I am not talking about joking around. I'm sorry I did not express myself clearly enough on that.



Like I said before, once the rude post was deleted your statement didn't make any sense. All it would have served to leave it there would be for others to keep asking what the heck was going on. Just like what is happening right now because you just can't drop it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> IF WIFEY IS YOUR WIFE, DO I STILL CALL HER WIFEY?
> IS THIS REAL? ARE YOU REAL?


Well of course you can call her wifey.
Everybody else here does.
Because she's wifey.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Like I said before, once the rude post was deleted your statement didn't make any sense. All it would have served to leave it there would be for others to keep asking what the heck was going on. Just like what is happening right now because you just can't drop it.


It's OK. I'm *usually* confused.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Do you have a drug store or Wal Mart around? Just go to the aisle with the travel section and you can pick up all your needs there that are safe to fly with.
> Shampoo, toothpaste, deoderant etc. Super easy and cheap.



I think she's talking about some sort of contraband disguised in the shampoo bottle. But then we're not supposed to encourage illegal activity on the Forum, so maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I think she's talking about some sort of contraband disguised in the shampoo bottle. But then we're not supposed to encourage illegal activity on the Forum, so maybe I'm wrong.



Gotcha!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> Let's just (((hug))) it out and move on! Come on, a little closer, closer. Ok, didn't that feel good?
> 
> My kids hate it when I make them "hug it out!"


Thanks. I needed that. 
EDIT- IS THIS CREEPY. ITS NOT SUPPOSED TO BE.


----------



## Momof4

My dog is not helping while I'm working!! He loves the cool ground I just dug up!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> My dog is not helping while I'm working!! He loves the cool ground I just dug up!
> View attachment 129803


Wow. He's beautiful.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I think she's talking about some sort of contraband disguised in the shampoo bottle. But then we're not supposed to encourage illegal activity on the Forum, so maybe I'm wrong.



I have not figured out how to get it in that little bottle opening.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> My dog is not helping while I'm working!! He loves the cool ground I just dug up!
> View attachment 129803



what a handsome helper!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> My dog is not helping while I'm working!! He loves the cool ground I just dug up!
> View attachment 129803



What are you working on?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I have not figured out how to get it in that little bottle opening.


They might fine you. At least that's what they do on international flights. Unless I'm understanding this wrong. Sorry?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> My dog is not helping while I'm working!! He loves the cool ground I just dug up!
> View attachment 129803



Consider yourself lucky he's not helping you dig!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I think she's talking about some sort of contraband disguised in the shampoo bottle. But then we're not supposed to encourage illegal activity on the Forum, so maybe I'm wrong.



Nopers


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Consider yourself lucky he's not helping you dig!



She is really lucky he is not helping her like my cats do....


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> They might fine you. At least that's what they do on international flights. Unless I'm understanding this wrong. Sorry?



I would never be brave enough to even think about trying to do anything like that.


----------



## Yvonne G

Is anybody here as crazy over NCIS as I am? What did you all think of Gibbs getting shot? He may have been wearing a bulletproof vest, however, the first shot was in his leg. And that was the season finale, so we have to wait all summer to find out about it. Of course, we all know he isn't going to die. The show wouldn't be the same without Mark Harmon.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, Misty is telling me that it's lunch time, so I'll talk to you all later. Hm-m-m-m what sounds good? I've cleaned the kitchen and washed the floor, so I'm not into making any kind of mess in there. Maybe a big bowl of Frosted Flakes???


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> A friend of mine did this:
> View attachment 129802


I would have given him a mark for that!

Evening everyone hope all is well.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, Misty is telling me that it's lunch time, so I'll talk to you all later. Hm-m-m-m what sounds good? I've cleaned the kitchen and washed the floor, so I'm not into making any kind of mess in there. Maybe a big bowl of Frosted Flakes???



I like them as is (no milk)


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Well, Misty is telling me that it's lunch time, so I'll talk to you all later. Hm-m-m-m what sounds good? I've cleaned the kitchen and washed the floor, so I'm not into making any kind of mess in there. Maybe a big bowl of Frosted Flakes???



I've just had cornflakes for my tea - lovely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I would have given him a mark for that!
> 
> Evening everyone hope all is well.


Evening, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I like them as is (no milk)


Me, too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.


Hi Adam how has your day been?
We've had a beautiful day here weather wise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam how has your day been?
> We've had a beautiful day here weather wise.


Good, good.
I know I joke, but I remember some beautiful days in Wales.
My day's been super, I'm really very happy, just now.
Spent an hour or two outside with Tidgy and rescued a couple of young spotless starlings from the terrace before a cat got at them.
They're learning to fly, but aren't quite there yet.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, good.
> I know I joke, but I remember some beautiful days in Wales.
> My day's been super, I'm really very happy, just now.
> Spent an hour or two outside with Tidgy and rescued a couple of young spotless starlings from the terrace before a cat got at them.
> They're learning to fly, but aren't quite there yet.



Yes Lola enjoyed a few hours stretched out in the garden - lovely to see her grazing and even self soaking in her big saucer.
Unfortunately it's not going to last as a really wet day in the forecast for tomorrow.

Well done for the rescue. I had a pet sparrow for 7 years many years ago. It was one of 3 I rescued when their nest was destroyed , 2 were released but I didn't think the runt was going to make it - she did but was too imprinted to release. She was quite a character and lived in an open cage in the house and would come and sit on my shoulder or in the crook of my arm when I got home from work. She was also agoraphobic and if I put her outside she was terrified, so she really was a house sparrow. Also reared a little chaffinch and for a long time after I released it, it would come and tap my windows, or fly to sit on my shoulder when I went outside - the neighbours used to call me snow white! I do like birds.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> What are you working on?



I cool hide because it gets so hot here. I have it in the shade and I need to make another in another area because it's like a 20'x10' area. We have not decided on fencing material. I have time, this is a future enclosure as the new little guy grows and it greens up. It's actually easier to work without fencing.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Consider yourself lucky he's not helping you dig!



He tried!! Then he wanted to lay on my replanted daylillies that are small but doing well with flower buds! He's 125lbs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes Lola enjoyed a few hours stretched out in the garden - lovely to see her grazing and even self soaking in her big saucer.
> Unfortunately it's not going to last as a really wet day in the forecast for tomorrow.
> 
> Well done for the rescue. I had a pet sparrow for 7 years many years ago. It was one of 3 I rescued when their nest was destroyed , 2 were released but I didn't think the runt was going to make it - she did but was too imprinted to release. She was quite a character and lived in an open cage in the house and would come and sit on my shoulder or in the crook of my arm when I got home from work. She was also agoraphobic and if I put her outside she was terrified, so she really was a house sparrow. Also reared a little chaffinch and for a long time after I released it, it would come and tap my windows, or fly to sit on my shoulder when I went outside - the neighbours used to call me snow white! I do like birds.


I'm always rescuing little things.
And, like you, they normally go back to the wild when it's safe. 
Glad Lola had a nice day. 
Nobody's ever called me Snow White, that I recall.


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> Wow. He's beautiful.



Thank you! I love him to pieces!


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks. I needed that.
> EDIT- IS THIS CREEPY. ITS NOT SUPPOSED TO BE.



Not at all!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Is anybody here as crazy over NCIS as I am? What did you all think of Gibbs getting shot? He may have been wearing a bulletproof vest, however, the first shot was in his leg. And that was the season finale, so we have to wait all summer to find out about it. Of course, we all know he isn't going to die. The show wouldn't be the same without Mark Harmon.




Spoiler alert!!


I haven't watched since season 6.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Well, Misty is telling me that it's lunch time, so I'll talk to you all later. Hm-m-m-m what sounds good? I've cleaned the kitchen and washed the floor, so I'm not into making any kind of mess in there. Maybe a big bowl of Frosted Flakes???



Egg salad sandwich on toasted white bread sounds good to me right now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Egg salad sandwich on toasted white bread sounds good to me right now!


Hmmmm.
It's missing something............


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So KEVIN and I are not ?
> I must try harder.


I really don't know why his name came up like that . Must be spell check or something .


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm always rescuing little things.
> And, like you, they normally go back to the wild when it's safe.
> Glad Lola had a nice day.
> Nobody's ever called me Snow White, that I recall.



I've also been called by some of the Seven Dwarfs names in my time too!


----------



## mike taylor

AbdullaAli said:


> Are you trying to confuse me. It's working.


Aren't we all brothers and sisters in gods eyes ?


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> It's missing something............



Onions!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Je suis une voiture confuse qui mange des tacos.


Translation: I am a confused car that eats tacos.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Aren't we all brothers and sisters in gods eyes ?



I do believe this is a religious thing...


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Translation: I am a confused car that eats tacos.
> View attachment 129807


Originally, I thought someone would notice I was saying complete nonsense in French, but Oh Well


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Aren't we all brothers and sisters in gods eyes ?


We are? BUT I HATE MY BROTHERS


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> I do believe this is a religious thing...


Well do as you must miss mod . hahaha I'll understand it's your job no biggie.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> It's missing something............


*Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese *


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> It's missing something............



A cold beer!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've also been called by some of the Seven Dwarfs names in my time too!


I think I've been called all of them, at some point, and several others not in the children's version to boot.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> A cold beer!


My sanity is missing. Still can't find it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Onions!!


Chives ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Translation: I am a confused car that eats tacos.
> View attachment 129807


I know, I know.
But i don't think it's entirely true.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Originally, I thought someone would notice I was saying complete nonsense in French, but Oh Well


I did.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know, I know.
> But i don't think it's entirely true.


I remember that on the day of my French final in Middle School I saw my French teacher, I greeted her with "Salut. Je Suis Vioture" she lost it and and she started screaming... Ha ha ha ha ha.... At the end I told her that I was kidding. I got a full mark in that test actually.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> A cold beer!


Well, that goes without saying!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did.


i know since you're a French translator so it doesn't count


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> *Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese *


Of course!
That was it!
Silly me.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Chives ?



Nope


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> *Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese *



yuckky!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> yuckky!


I like all cheeses. Except the weird smelling ones and the ones that come in cans! 
*EWWW*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I remember that on the day of my French final in Middle School I saw my French teacher, I greeted her with "Salut. Je Suis Vioture" she lost it and and she started screaming... Ha ha ha ha ha.... At the end I told her that I was kidding. I got a full mark in that test actually.


I think you'd fail now.
Do you mean 'une voiture' ?


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Originally, I thought someone would notice I was saying complete nonsense in French, but Oh Well



I thought it said something about eating tacos I was stuck in the voiture bit. My school French not great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I like all cheeses. Except the weird smelling ones and the ones that come in cans!
> *EWWW*


Weird smelling - good.
Cans - bad.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think you'd fail now.
> Do you mean 'une voiture' ?


I took it years ago, and I could barely utter a word in French back then


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think you'd fail now.
> Do you mean 'une voiture' ?


Show off!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Should we call you:
Tigby. 
Or
Monsieur Fromage de Baugette.
You decide.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Show off!


Absolument!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Should we call you:
> Tigby.
> Or
> Monsieur Fromage de Baugette.
> You decide.


I'm not actually bothered.
Any of those dwarf names would be fine, also.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not actually bothered.
> Any of those dwarf names would be fine, also.


According to the web, you're real dwarf name is: "Caddock Talcgilder"


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not actually bothered.
> Any of those dwarf names would be fine, also.



I woke up one morning feeling grumpy - I didn't even remember going home with him!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> According to the web, you're real dwarf name is: "Caddock Talcgilder"


Hmmmmm.
I quite like that.
But are you up to typing it all the time?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I woke up one morning feeling grumpy - I didn't even remember going home with him!


Perhaps your lack of memory of the night's events is the clue to why he was grumpy?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> I quite like that.
> But are you up to typing it all the time?


Copy paste. Copy paste.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Copy paste. Copy paste.


Oh, OK then.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It's the best toasted with cinnamon sugar. How (are)(were)(will be) you eating it? Sandwiches!



Also FYI, something I came across. 

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2010/04/the-right-way-and-the-wrong-way-to-make-cinnamon-toast/

Maybe one day I'll try my hand at this 'cooking' thing


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Also FYI, something I came across.
> 
> http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2010/04/the-right-way-and-the-wrong-way-to-make-cinnamon-toast/
> 
> Maybe one day I'll try my hand at this 'cooking' thing



It's very over rated! I only have a kitchen because it came with the house.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps your lack of memory of the night's events is the clue to why he was grumpy?



.......or maybe it was because he found out I often feel happy too........and sleepy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .......or maybe it was because he found out I often feel happy too........and sleepy


But not bashful, I'll warrant.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But not bashful, I'll warrant.


Not as snow white as the neighbours thought


----------



## Lyn W

Time to go or I'll never get up for work in the morning
So goodnight all, sweet dreams (or have a good evening)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Time to go or I'll never get up for work in the morning
> So goodnight all, sweet dreams (or have a good evening)


And a goodnight to you, too.
Hope nobody bites you at work tomorrow.


----------



## bouaboua

Great lunch I had.


----------



## tortdad

bouaboua said:


> Great lunch I had.
> 
> View attachment 129829
> View attachment 129830


I love that place. Where were you at


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Great lunch I had.
> 
> View attachment 129829
> View attachment 129830



what is it?


----------



## Jacqui

The rain has gotten to me, so no more mowing today.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> Should we call you:
> Tigby.
> Or
> Monsieur Fromage de Baugette.
> You decide.


Fromage de baugette: cheese in bread?????


----------



## JAYGEE

Evening/Morning ALL!

I'm nervouse I have my art final due.

We had to paint a 3'x4' board.

The background is my way of showing our very busy lives.

The three owls are my kids, there eyes pointing in different directions are just like my kids when they do something wrong.


----------



## JAYGEE

Forgot to attach.


Its pretty simple, just go with the flow type of guy.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Also FYI, something I came across.
> 
> http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2010/04/the-right-way-and-the-wrong-way-to-make-cinnamon-toast/
> 
> Maybe one day I'll try my hand at this 'cooking' thing



thanks for that link. She's pretty funny.


----------



## Momof4

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 129854
> 
> 
> Forgot to attach.
> 
> 
> Its pretty simple, just go with the flow type of guy.



I like it!! Good luck with getting a good grade and I'm sure your art teacher will love also! The owls are so cute and I can totally see my kids!

What are you going to try first?


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> Also FYI, something I came across.
> 
> http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2010/04/the-right-way-and-the-wrong-way-to-make-cinnamon-toast/
> 
> Maybe one day I'll try my hand at this 'cooking' thing



Oh wow, I just looked at the link! I need to try some of those recipes! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Myroli

jaizei said:


> @Myroli enjoying the weather?


I would but my digs come in all muddy and it means no outside time for Ki


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hey,buddy when you going to get back to your old self?


----------



## mike taylor

Hey,California you need some rain ? Here you can have it . Its flooding my tortoise enclosures .


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening all


----------



## mike taylor

I need to tell my Indian relatives to quit doing the rain dance ! I would send smoke signals but the wood is too wet . They have no phones in teepee .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Fromage de baugette: cheese in bread?????


Almost.
Cheese in the long French bread stick.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I need to tell my Indian relatives to quit doing the rain dance ! I would send smoke signals but the wood is too wet . They have no phones in teepee .


Went to the doctor.
I said, 'Sometimes I think I'm a teepee and sometimes I think I'm a marquee.'
He said 'Your problem is you're two tents.'


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Went to the doctor.
> I said, 'Sometimes I think I'm a teepee and sometimes I think I'm a marquee.'
> He said 'Your problem is you're two tents.'


GROOOAAAAANNNN...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> GROOOAAAAANNNN...


I hope you are groaning because you are very tired and not at my not entirely original joke.
Did you have another good day?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Hey,buddy when you going to get back to your old self?


never


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Hey,California you need some rain ? Here you can have it . Its flooding my tortoise enclosures .



Sorry I would if I could!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hope you are groaning because you are very tired and not at my not entirely original joke.
> Did you have another good day?


I hate to break it to you, but...that joke is a groaner!!! 
I had a fairly good day: got SOME things accomplished, but not everything I had hoped. And I'm still tired from such a long day yesterday. I'm not always the best at pacing myself- I tend to push on through my fatigue which is NOT smart. That's when I make mistakes; plus I'm just all the more tired later. Since this is my first full week back after my 3 months of Leave, maybe-just MAYBE- I should take my time until my stamina is back up to par!


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> never


Never ? Your missed here my friend .


----------



## smarch

Did it AGAIN, too much caffeine and I'm suffering  I'm literally never going to learn...


----------



## smarch

Me and my friend went on a hike today... Then ended up walking WAY more than we planned! But it was still fun and very beautiful.


----------



## smarch

Also I need opinions on graduation attire. I'll explain first, yes I'm a girl, no I don't like dresses they're yucky, so I chose to dress up the way I'm more comfy. And also don't get me started on the jeans they expect females to wear! Id like to see any guy wear woman's jeans for a day and deal with the squish and sweat and aerobics to put them on. But that's not the real point here I just felt it needed some explanation. 
I think I look good at least...


----------



## smarch

And what I'm wearing to my senior dinner tomorrow ... And work...


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> And what I'm wearing to my senior dinner tomorrow ... And work...
> 
> View attachment 129863



I think you look good too! Wear whatever your comfortable in.


----------



## Momof4

I just made the worst brownies! There was nothing special about them


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> I just made the worst brownies! There was nothing special about them


Send them to me and I'll let you know if they're any good


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> And what I'm wearing to my senior dinner tomorrow ... And work...
> 
> View attachment 129863


I like the green Bow tie 

You'll rock whatever you wear.


----------



## mike taylor

mike taylor said:


> Never ? Your missed here my friend .


You're ....stupid spell check !


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> You're ....stupid spell check !


I was waiting to see if Nick was going to bust your chips about that.


----------



## mike taylor

Bust my chips ? What is he going to do smash my doritos ? Haha spell check got you too ! Smart ***


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> I really don't know why his name came up like that . Must be spell check or something .


Simply spell check recognizing my greatness. No mystery there...


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, Ken ! Yeah it's in my phone like that I had to keep going back to get it right . Now it has a red line under it saying it's misspelled .


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Send them to me and I'll let you know if they're any good


Trust me it's not worth the postage! We usually eat the whole pan between the 4 of us! We ate one each!


----------



## Moozillion

smarch said:


> And what I'm wearing to my senior dinner tomorrow ... And work...
> 
> View attachment 129863


I think you look really cool!  I also like the bow tie!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Night, night all got to go sleepy time . 4:30 am comes early ! Haha


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm back from taking a break from this addicting forum.


----------



## Blakem

Just had to share


----------



## Gillian M

Myroli said:


> I haven't been here that long but I know you guys are just joking around and having fun with each other


 Hi Myroli. I really do hope the are joking.


----------



## Gillian M

Blake m said:


> Just had to share
> 
> View attachment 129869


Lucky torts! A very good lesson, but what about us human beings?


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> I'm back from taking a break from this addicting forum.


 Welcome back.  Nice to hear from you. I personally got addicted to this lovely forum!


----------



## Gillian M

A good morning to tortoises  and their owners!


----------



## Blakem

Gillian Moore said:


> A good morning to tortoises  and their owners!


And a good night from California.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I hate to break it to you, but...that joke is a groaner!!!
> I had a fairly good day: got SOME things accomplished, but not everything I had hoped. And I'm still tired from such a long day yesterday. I'm not always the best at pacing myself- I tend to push on through my fatigue which is NOT smart. That's when I make mistakes; plus I'm just all the more tired later. Since this is my first full week back after my 3 months of Leave, maybe-just MAYBE- I should take my time until my stamina is back up to par!


Yes, don't push yourself too hard, my friend.
And you're quite right about that joke.
Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> And what I'm wearing to my senior dinner tomorrow ... And work...
> 
> View attachment 129863


I think both outfits are super, young lady.
Very smart.
Bow ties are cool, I wear one often.
And your nature walk photos were beautiful.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I'm back from taking a break from this addicting forum.


Welcome back, Austin.
Hope you've been well.
Have a good day.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome back, Austin.
> Hope you've been well.
> Have a good day.


 Hi Adam. How are you all? What's the weather like back there. In Amman, there's been a significant _drop_ in temperature, it's rather cloudy and rain is expected. Strange isn't it, att this time of the year, when in this region it's usually *VERY* * HOT?*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, fellow scute scanners.
It's a wonderful, hot sunny day here in the most beautiful Kingdom of Morocco.
Hope everyone has a great day.
Some of you are in need of a couple, I fancy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. How are you all? What's the weather like back there. In Amman, there's been a significant _drop_ in temperature, it's rather cloudy and rain is expected. Strange isn't it, att this time of the year, when in this region it's usually *VERY* * HOT?*


Morning, morning, Gillian.
We"re all good, thanks for asking.
You and Oli?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, fellow scute scanners.
> It's a wonderful, hot sunny day here in the most beautiful Kingdom of Morocco.
> Hope everyone has a great day.
> Some of you are in need of a couple, I fancy.


 Lucky you, with that hot weather!

Regards to Wifey from me, and a kiss to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, morning, Gillian.
> We"re all good, thanks for asking.
> You and Oli?


 Am fine and so is Oli, though mind you....neither of us like cold, cool, chilly weather. We are both deeply in love with *HOT* *SUMMER* days. What a coincidence!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy sends a kiss in return.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy sends a kiss in return.


 Thank you. Or rather....thank Tidgy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just off to get some milk.
Can't see a cow in the vicinity, so I may be some time.
Catch you later.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Yvonne G
Friday and the weekend bring a return to mostly cloudy but dry weather with occasional sunbreaks, and highs in the 60s.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @Yvonne G
> Friday and the weekend bring a return to mostly cloudy but dry weather with occasional sunbreaks, and highs in the 60s.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Moozillion

Morning!


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> Morning!


Morning Bea


----------



## smarch

Good morning. Today is the start of all the graduation celebrations with a senior dinner with my major. I don't want to graduate!


----------



## smarch

The famous aloe


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Morning!


 Good afternoon. It's now 2.20pm here.


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Lucky torts! A very good lesson, but what about us human beings?


 You did NOT answer my question: what about......human beings?


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> And what I'm wearing to my senior dinner tomorrow ... And work...
> 
> View attachment 129863


I see it this way:

a) That looks great!
b) Wear what you find comfortable, then nice


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Morning


Yup


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Did it AGAIN, too much caffeine and I'm suffering  I'm literally never going to learn...


Hi there. You're not the only one. The weather was not of much help today here, and I didn't move from home. As a result I've been drinking one cup of (_*Turkish*_) coffee after another one. I too won't learn!


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> Morning


 Good afternoon! It's now 2.40pm here.


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Good morning. Today is the start of all the graduation celebrations with a senior dinner with my major. I don't want to graduate!


 Congratulations!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Found cow.
Got milk.
Made coffee.
Happy.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Found cow.
> Got milk.
> Made coffee.
> Happy.


 Glad to 'hear' you are happy.


----------



## smarch

Gillian Moore said:


> I see it this way:
> 
> a) That looks great!
> b) Wear what you find comfortable, then nice


Everyone who commented to this telling me it looks good. You're all so much more supportive than my family. I mean while its way more comfortable to wear these in public than a dress or something similar it's also a pretty hard thing to do, and my mother makes it clear she doesn't like me "wanting to be a man" because I guess "because it's more comfy" isn't a good reason. 
So thanks guys it means alot


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Everyone who commented to this telling me it looks good. You're all so much more supportive than my family. I mean while its way more comfortable to wear these in public than a dress or something similar it's also a pretty hard thing to do, and my mother makes it clear she doesn't like me "wanting to be a man" because I guess "because it's more comfy" isn't a good reason.
> So thanks guys it means alot


 I used to hear exactly the same words when I was younger: "wanting to be" or even "looking like a man!" These words were very hurtful; as I am an extremely sensitive person.

Anyway, I repeat: you look great!
And, congratulations!


----------



## smarch

Gillian Moore said:


> I used to hear exactly the same words when I was younger: "wanting to be" or even "looking like a man!" These words were very hurtful; as I am an extremely sensitive person.
> 
> Anyway, I repeat: you look great!
> And, congratulations!


I don't mind the "look like a man" comments since I don't like labels and don't really care how people see me, it's when they assume my intent that irritates me. 

Thank you, while its terrifying it's still exciting to be graduating


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> I don't mind the "look like a man" comments since I don't like labels and don't really care how people see me, it's when they assume my intent that irritates me.
> 
> Thank you, while its terrifying it's still exciting to be graduating


 It's very exciting! Congrats once again!


----------



## smarch

Oh goodness oh goodness... I'm not ok, I'm like physically fine yes don't want to like super panic or worry anyone. I'm not in a good mental place like at all right now. I don't air stuff out for people to know but like right now I'm really not doing so well... I don't really know what I want or why I'm even posting here I guess I just need people or something, I'm not really making clear thoughts sorry it's scatterbrianed


----------



## smarch

I can't deal with my life right now


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Oh goodness oh goodness... I'm not ok, I'm like physically fine yes don't want to like super panic or worry anyone. I'm not in a good mental place like at all right now. I don't air stuff out for people to know but like right now I'm really not doing so well... I don't really know what I want or why I'm even posting here I guess I just need people or something, I'm not really making clear thoughts sorry it's scatterbrianed


 Take it easy, do not panic. It's something wonderful and nothing to make you so....nervous! OK? Please listen to me and at least *try* to keep calm.


----------



## smarch

Gillian Moore said:


> Take it easy, do not panic. It's something wonderful and nothing to make you so....nervous! OK? Please listen to me and at least *try* to keep calm.


That's not about graduation. Though it doesn't help


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> That's not about graduation. Though it doesn't help


 *What* is not about graduation? Please clarify. I meant to help you, believe me. Sorry if I did not manage to. I'll stop there if that is the case.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I just made the worst brownies! There was nothing special about them



Wrong! They were special in that a very special and caring woman made them.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning. It has rained all night a nice soft gentle rain, but the ground is so saturated it is just sitting on the surface. Glad I captured that second goldfish yesterday, because the water is back up to at least a foot deep.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I can't deal with my life right now



*hug* I won't promise it will get better, but I sincerely believe it will. Your a special person.


----------



## smarch

Gillian Moore said:


> *What* is not about graduation? Please clarify. I meant to help you, believe me. Sorry if I did not manage to. I'll stop there if that is the case.


Sorry I was really unclear, I'm trying to function so bear with me being unclear or completely nonsensical since I'm kind of hysterical. It's not graduation setting me off its other things life's thrown at me, but I bet graduation stress doesn't help the panic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Oh goodness oh goodness... I'm not ok, I'm like physically fine yes don't want to like super panic or worry anyone. I'm not in a good mental place like at all right now. I don't air stuff out for people to know but like right now I'm really not doing so well... I don't really know what I want or why I'm even posting here I guess I just need people or something, I'm not really making clear thoughts sorry it's scatterbrianed


It's probably good to air your thoughts on here, a kind of catharsis, helping to express your feelings and get it out of the system.
You know you have many friends here, who are rooting for you.


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Sorry I was really unclear, I'm trying to function so bear with me being unclear or completely nonsensical since I'm kind of hysterical. It's not graduation setting me off its other things life's thrown at me, but I bet graduation stress doesn't help the panic.


 No problem dear! We are human beings and we all make mistakes. I'm also under a real lot of stress due to loneliness: I have *A* *FEW* friends, I live *ALONE*-with only my beloved tort and a lot more. I won't go on so as not to disturb you. Take care.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's probably good to air your thoughts on here, a kind of catharsis, helping to express your feelings and get it out of the system.
> You know you have many friends here, who are rooting for you.


 That is so very true: talking/writing/typing, even crying at times may help get that "poison" out!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm your friend Gillian!
I hope.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm your friend Gillian!
> I hope.


 100% true and correct! BUT.... so is Wifey. And what about Tidgy and Oli?


----------



## Momof4

Good Morning!!! 
I'm just waiting to see if our walking field trip is cancelled because of the expected rain around noon when we would be walking back.


----------



## taza

For @Cowboy_Ken


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> 100% true and correct! BUT.... so is Wifey. And what about Tidgy and Oli?


Well, yes, i hope we're all friends!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, yes, i hope we're all friends!


 I am sure we all are friends!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good Morning!!!
> I'm just waiting to see if our walking field trip is cancelled because of the expected rain around noon when we would be walking back.


Morning, Kathy.
Bit of rain never hurt anybody. (not true, actually.)
Would you rather go or not?


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> I can't deal with my life right now



I really feel bad for you! I get anxiety in my chest once in a while and it is scary! I can't imagine living like this everyday. What are you doing to ease it? 
I know many people don't believe in meds, but I do! Life is too short to live with so much stress. 
You deserve to live a happy life while here on this earth. I wish I could help you 

I'm so proud of you for finishing college and starting a new chapter! What a great accomplishment!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

taza said:


> For @Cowboy_Ken
> View attachment 129882


Do they do cheese flavour?


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Kathy.
> Bit of rain never hurt anybody. (not true, actually.)
> Would you rather go or not?



I'm fine either way. I could go to my workout class instead but the time we find out if the field trip is cancelled my class will have started. I may change my clothes and show up late.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Sorry I was really unclear, I'm trying to function so bear with me being unclear or completely nonsensical since I'm kind of hysterical. It's not graduation setting me off its other things life's thrown at me, but I bet graduation stress doesn't help the panic.


Hi smarch 
I'm sorry. Don't keep your stress!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello everyone...


Good day ahead?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Morning. It has rained all night a nice soft gentle rain, but the ground is so saturated it is just sitting on the surface. Glad I captured that second goldfish yesterday, because the water is back up to at least a foot deep.



I was wonder how the ground was going to handle the rain you were expecting. I bet your little gold fish is happy too!


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello everyone...
> View attachment 129883
> 
> Good day ahead?


 Let's all hope for...."a good day ahead" and be......*optimistic* which is something I just cannot do no matter how hard I try.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello everyone...
> View attachment 129883
> 
> Good day ahead?


Hi, Yellow, missed you here.
You ok?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Let's all hope for...."a good day ahead" and be......*optimistic* which is something I just cannot do no matter how hard I try.


Try, Gillian, try!


----------



## JAYGEE

Momof4 said:


> I like it!! Good luck with getting a good grade and I'm sure your art teacher will love also! The owls are so cute and I can totally see my kids!
> 
> What are you going to try first?



The teacher really liked it, compared it to a German artist.. I forgot his name lol. But Im pretty sure it go an A!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Wrong! They were special in that a very special and caring woman made them.



You're so sweet! My daughter put some in her lunch and told me "they aren't the worse or the best." Glad someone is eating them. 
It might be a blessing in disguise because brownies give me heartburn. I'm out of my Pepcid and Tums don't work.

Are you all packed for your PNW adventure? Oregon is beautiful! I lived there for a year and loved it!


----------



## Momof4

JAYGEE said:


> The teacher really liked it, compared it to a German artist.. I forgot his name lol. But Im pretty sure it go an A!



Great news!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @Yvonne G
> Friday and the weekend bring a return to mostly cloudy but dry weather with occasional sunbreaks, and highs in the 60s.



So bring warm clothing. Thanks, Ken.


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian Moore said:


> You did NOT answer my question: what about......human beings?



I think it was supposed to be a lesson for human beings.


----------



## JAYGEE

Momof4 said:


> Great news!!



Gerhard Richter is his name


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Try, Gillian, try!


 Thanks a lot that alert and advice. But believe me....things are always 'easier said than done.' When one goes through difficult circumstances, then optimism becomes far away.


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Oh goodness oh goodness... I'm not ok, I'm like physically fine yes don't want to like super panic or worry anyone. I'm not in a good mental place like at all right now. I don't air stuff out for people to know but like right now I'm really not doing so well... I don't really know what I want or why I'm even posting here I guess I just need people or something, I'm not really making clear thoughts sorry it's scatterbrianed



Take a deep breath. It's going to get better. Keep busy and try to take you mind off of what's bothering you.


----------



## JAYGEE

Yvonne G said:


> So bring warm clothing. Thanks, Ken.




Wear warm clothing?? Must be nice, Im trying to wear the least amount of clothing as possible down here in Texas!


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Take a deep breath. It's going to get better. Keep busy and try to take you mind off of what's bothering you.


 Believe me that when something is bothering/worring a person, the more he/she tries to forget it, the more he/she thinks of it, even if *unconsciously*. The way the human brain works is something incredible. (I do *not* mean anyone personally, here).


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> Partial Holoprosencephaly, for people who like to Google unusual things!



You know me so well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Believe me that when something is bothering/worring a person, the more he/she tries to forget it, the more he/she thinks of it, even if *unconsciously*. The way the human brain works is something incredible. (I do *not* mean anyone personally, here).


My brain is incredible!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My brain is incredible!


 I've realized since you joined the forum....hahaha! (Only joking Adam).


----------



## mike taylor

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 129884


Isn't this against forum rules ? Weed is illegal . hahahahahahahha


----------



## JAYGEE

Not in Colorado and a few other states. ...
If it is against forum rules my bad. Just when I read some posts makes me wonder if indeed if it would help some.

I like more medicinal herbs for pain/stress/anxiety/depression rather than some doctor teling you to take all rhese pills.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> Let's all hope for...."a good day ahead" and be......*optimistic* which is something I just cannot do no matter how hard I try.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 129884


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


 So it seems, I regret to say.


----------



## jaizei

JAYGEE said:


> Not in Colorado and a few other states. ...
> If it is against forum rules my bad. Just when I read some posts makes me wonder if indeed if it would help some.
> 
> I like more medicinal herbs for pain/stress/anxiety/depression rather than some doctor teling you to take all rhese pills.



Still illegal everywhere in the US. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supremacy_Clause


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Yellow, missed you here.
> You ok?


Hi Tidgy!
The weather is fabulous here today, so awesome 
Real, actual leaves, you say? What!
How are you?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> So it seems, I regret to say.


Never


----------



## JAYGEE

jaizei said:


> Still illegal everywhere in the US.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supremacy_Clause


It shouldn't be, and hopefully one day it will be legal for medicinal purposes.

I do think it should be legalized and regulated just like alcohol. 

I haven't smoked marijuana in many years, but it has helped many people with different types of medical related illnesses.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> You're so sweet! My daughter put some in her lunch and told me "they aren't the worse or the best." Glad someone is eating them.
> It might be a blessing in disguise because brownies give me heartburn. I'm out of my Pepcid and Tums don't work.
> 
> Are you all packed for your PNW adventure? Oregon is beautiful! I lived there for a year and loved it!



I am packed and bag is in the car.  I am nervous, but so very excited! I always liked the area, when we were up there in the truck. Will be so neat to meet a bunch more tortoise folks. Less then 24 hrs til liftoff.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Still illegal everywhere in the US.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supremacy_Clause



I thought it was legal in CO and WA or OR


----------



## jaizei

wth, it's already 11


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Let's all hope for...."a good day ahead" and be......*optimistic* which is something I just cannot do no matter how hard I try.



I am optimistic, that if you keep working on it, you will slowly get there. I try to start each day with positive thoughts.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So bring warm clothing. Thanks, Ken.



Those are t-shirt temps, Ms Cold Woman.


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> The teacher really liked it, compared it to a German artist.. I forgot his name lol. But Im pretty sure it go an A!



 So glad!


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> It shouldn't be, and hopefully one day it will be legal for medicinal purposes.
> 
> I do think it should be legalized and regulated just like alcohol.
> 
> I haven't smoked marijuana in many years, but it has helped many people with different types of medical related illnesses.



I too think it should be treated like alcohol and tobacco.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> wth, it's already 11


More like 12:17 
But, TIME ZONES, so you're good


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's probably good to air your thoughts on here, a kind of catharsis, helping to express your feelings and get it out of the system.
> You know you have many friends here, who are rooting for you.


To an extant yes. I doubt I'll explain why I'm so down, I don't want to bring people down or be like high school drama here, no one wants that lol. But it's good to have people here for me because well life sucks sometimes.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I am packed and bag is in the car.  I am nervous, but so very excited! I always liked the area, when we were up there in the truck. Will be so neat to meet a bunch more tortoise folks. Less then 24 hrs til liftoff.


Going somewhere! Cool stuff


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I thought it was legal in CO and WA or OR



At the state level. Still against Federal law, but I think 'it's not a priority right now'. The next president could easily change that course.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> More like 12:17
> But, TIME ZONES, so you're good



More to the point, I haven't really down anything since I've woken up.


----------



## jaizei

Though to be fair, I've only been up for 2 hours.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> More to the point, I haven't really down anything since I've woken up.


Oh.
You could be my brother's long lost sleep-twin.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Though to be fair, I've only been up for 2 hours.


Confirmed.


----------



## smarch

Gillian Moore said:


> No problem dear! We are human beings and we all make mistakes. I'm also under a real lot of stress due to loneliness: I have *A* *FEW* friends, I live *ALONE*-with only my beloved tort and a lot more. I won't go on so as not to disturb you. Take care.


You weren't disturbing me. You sound like a future me, I pretty much at this point in my life plan to live on my own with just Nank, I've been joking lately that he has to help pay rent, he'll go work as a lawnmower. I like to think I'll enjoy the quiet of being alone but I probably won't...


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh.
> You could be my brother's long lost sleep-twin.





Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Confirmed.



Did he also go to sleep at 5? Makes me not getting out of bed until 9 slightly less bad.


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> I really feel bad for you! I get anxiety in my chest once in a while and it is scary! I can't imagine living like this everyday. What are you doing to ease it?
> I know many people don't believe in meds, but I do! Life is too short to live with so much stress.
> You deserve to live a happy life while here on this earth. I wish I could help you
> 
> I'm so proud of you for finishing college and starting a new chapter! What a great accomplishment!!


I do take medication at a low dose, I believe in it to an extent but think a lot does have to be worked out on your own. And currently everything going on in my life is just adding way too much stress and anxiety for my medication... And me, to take.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Did he also go to sleep at 5? Makes me not getting out of bed until 9 slightly less bad.


Nope. You work... the third shift? 
DUHDUHN


----------



## mike taylor

Hey ,Mods can you help Kevin ? When he tries to log on it gives him this .


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> I love that place. Where were you at


I'm at DFW airport......I knew some one will pay attention to this plate.....


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Hey ,Mods can you help Kevin ? When he tries to log on it gives him this .



Is he just trying on his phone? Has he tried on a computer?


----------



## JAYGEE

11:30 here just got off of work for the day! 

Hope all have a great day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi Tidgy!
> The weather is fabulous here today, so awesome
> Real, actual leaves, you say? What!
> How are you?


Leaves ????
I'm splendid, thank you for asking.
Tidgy's out in the sun with wifey and I've been teaching idiomatic expressions to a university student.
It's a lovely day here, too. 
Beautiful.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Take a deep breath. It's going to get better. Keep busy and try to take you mind off of what's bothering you.


Sometimes the most I need is to be reminded to take a deep breath, it helps yet I forget all the time


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nope. You work... the third shift?
> DUHDUHN



I work; no shifts.


----------



## smarch

Gillian Moore said:


> Believe me that when something is bothering/worring a person, the more he/she tries to forget it, the more he/she thinks of it, even if *unconsciously*. The way the human brain works is something incredible. (I do *not* mean anyone personally, here).


It actually does help. At least the breathing to calm down which I often forget, I see it more as remember to relax not try to forget.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Leaves ????
> I'm splendid, thank you for asking.
> Tidgy's out in the sun with wifey and I've been teaching idiomatic expressions to a university student.
> It's a lovely day here, too.
> Beautiful.


Reference to the weather.
Awesome  Eating weeds, are they?  Seems to be a common theme today...
I must apologize, I just realized all this time I've been call you and your tort
'Tigby'. 
Sorry about that.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> I just made the worst brownies! There was nothing special about them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> You weren't disturbing me. You sound like a future me, I pretty much at this point in my life plan to live on my own with just Nank, I've been joking lately that he has to help pay rent, he'll go work as a lawnmower. I like to think I'll enjoy the quiet of being alone but I probably won't...


Take a deep breath.
I'm always asking Tidgy for rent, or at least a contribution to the electricity.
But so far, nothing.
Freeloader, she is.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> I'm at DFW airport......I knew some one will pay attention to this plate.....


Hi buoa  Back from your trip?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 129892







...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Hey ,Mods can you help Kevin ? When he tries to log on it gives him this .


Kevin's been banned!!!! 
What he do?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JAYGEE said:


> 11:30 here just got off of work for the day!
> 
> Hope all have a great day!


You too.
All the best.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I missed quite a bit. 
Work... trips... hmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Reference to the weather.
> Awesome  Eating weeds, are they?  Seems to be a common theme today...
> I must apologize, I just realized all this time I've been call you and your tort
> 'Tigby'.
> Sorry about that.


Not a problem.
I've been called far worse.
Adam's good, but I honestly don't mind Doreen, Nit-wit, Stupid,Ugly, or anything else, really.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I missed quite a bit.
> Work... trips... hmm.



Plus all the... unmentionable stuff.


----------



## JAYGEE

Came home from work and its sunny outside! Cheech gets to spend sometime in his outside home!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JAYGEE said:


> Came home from work and its sunny outside! Cheech gets to spend sometime in his outside home!
> View attachment 129897


I hope that's weeds in there, not weed!!


----------



## JAYGEE

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hope that's weeds in there, not weed!!


Lmao!!! 

Unless I got a special bag grom sulcatafood dot com it should just be a mix of seeds.


----------



## mike taylor

JAYGEE said:


> Lmao!!!
> 
> Unless I got a special bag grom sulcatafood dot com it should just be a mix of seeds.


Weed can be used for a lot of stuff . personally I would smoke it if it was legal . I was just picking on you . You rule breaker . haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Evening @puffy137


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Going somewhere! Cool stuff



To OR to join Steven and Irene along with Yvonne to meet Ken and Maggie. Also seeing a couple of places.


----------



## puffy137

Hello Adam . hello everyone else who is seeing this !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Weed can be used for a lot of stuff . personally I would smoke it if it was legal . I was just picking on you . You rule breaker . haha


Hello, Mike, good day so far?


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Kevin's been banned!!!!
> What he do?


He hasn't been banned . He's just have a technical problem with his phone .


----------



## JAYGEE

mike taylor said:


> Weed can be used for a lot of stuff . personally I would smoke it if it was legal . I was just picking on you . You rule breaker . haha


Lol, i didnt read the rules I just sign them!

I would too if it was legal, but I can't so I will have to wait. It would help with my knee pain. Some days it hurts so bad to walk, and when it gets really bad, ill have no choice but to take some prescription medicine. But i just don't like the feeling it gives me


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Did he also go to sleep at 5? Makes me not getting out of bed until 9 slightly less bad.



Trying to convince us or yourself?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'm at DFW airport......I knew some one will pay attention to this plate.....



Hey! I am going to have some time to kill there tomorrow.


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Mike, good day so far?


Well I'm alive . I have a home . I have food . I have money in the bank . I have three boys that are awesome . I have a beautiful ,awesome ,and understanding wife . I have a back yard full of tortoises . So I'd say ,I'm doing damn good ,and yourself ?


----------



## bouaboua

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi buoa  Back from your trip?


Yes! Yes! Yes! 

I'm home ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> He hasn't been banned . He's just have a technical problem with his phone .



That's good.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes!
> 
> I'm home ! ! ! ! !



...not for long...


----------



## mike taylor

I seen where you were in DFW Steven . You were close to Kelly's house about 20 minutes away . You could've taken a cab over and checked out his tortoises . hahaha


----------



## puffy137

Adam I want to know about the truffles you get in Morocco , which are imported to us here. Do Moroccans eat them & do you think they are the original ' manna from heaven ' that are referred to in the Old Testament ? I think that must be it , although some people seem to think manna grew on a desert tree.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Well I'm alive . I have a home . I have food . I have money in the bank . I have three boys that are awesome . I have a beautiful ,awesome ,and understanding wife . I have a back yard full of tortoises . So I'd say ,I'm doing damn good ,and yourself ?


Tremendous answer.
My home is falling down. Wifey and Tidgy have eaten all the food. Wifey has all the money. I have no kids. 
But I do have a beautiful, awesome and somewhat bemused wife. And one very lovely tortoise.
So, Id'd say pretty damn fine, too.


----------



## puffy137

Hello Bea , glad to see you are here !


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> To OR to join Steven and Irene along with Yvonne to meet Ken and Maggie. Also seeing a couple of places.


 Well, have fun! Meeting people


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes!
> 
> I'm home ! ! ! ! !


Welcome back, Steven.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Plus all the... unmentionable stuff.


What would Nick say? 
You guys talked about boobs, as usual.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, have fun! Meeting people



and tortoises like Queenie and King Bob.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes!
> 
> I'm home ! ! ! ! !


Good flight, nice weather?? Welcome back to the states


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> and tortoises like Queenie and King Bob.


And tortsies.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> and tortoises like Queenie and King Bob.



And make sure to take lots & lots of pictures


----------



## puffy137

I wonder what they will all make of each other , if its the first time they ever have met .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

puffy137 said:


> Hello Adam . hello everyone else who is seeing this !


I haven't seen you in a bit  How are the torts? And your bunny?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Adam I want to know about the truffles you get in Morocco , which are imported to us here. Do Moroccans eat them & do you think they are the original ' manna from heaven ' that are referred to in the Old Testament ? I think that must be it , although some people seem to think manna grew on a desert tree.


I've heard about them, but I have never, ever, tried them or even seen them here in 10 years.
It is described in various ways in the Bible, but I think it comes from the Egyptian word 'mennu', which just means food.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> And make sure to take lots & lots of pictures



Camera and eight spare batteries are ready to go.


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> You weren't disturbing me. You sound like a future me, I pretty much at this point in my life plan to live on my own with just Nank, I've been joking lately that he has to help pay rent, he'll go work as a lawnmower. I like to think I'll enjoy the quiet of being alone but I probably won't...


 Please allow me to point out that *NOT* each and everyone of us would be able to make it *ALONE* And here I don't mean financially only, notice. I mean: *SOCIALLY*, _*PSYCHOLOGICALLY*_, and *MENTALLY*. Personally I have been alone for years on end, and GOD only knows for how long it will still go on. It isn't easy, but I have managed. Recently I have been feeling somewhat lonely. Furthermore, I have not been able to make many friends here, making things twice as hard. The issue is not just *MONEY*, as many people think, though I do know that we all need money to eat, drink, pay the rent, water, power, telephone bills, maintenance and last but not the least take care of a TORT!


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> I wonder what they will all make of each other , if its the first time they ever have met .



I have met Yvonne. Steven and Irene visit Yvonne often. Yvonne and Maggie are sisters.


----------



## puffy137

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I haven't seen you in a bit  How are the torts? And your bunny?


Hello YT , nice to see you . My torts are doing fine . Lots of eggs , which should start to hatch in about a month . Madeline named by Abdulla , is great , I cleaned up her hutch which she only uses at night , put in a clean carpet & changed her bathroom , ( a plastic oblong tray with sand weighted down with a brick so she can't over turn it ) . She has a mauve box that she could sleep in but doesn't , she sleeps on top of it . Thank you for asking


----------



## puffy137

Jacqui said:


> I have met Yvonne. Steven and Irene visit Yvonne often. Yvonne and Maggie are sisters.


Oh Jacqui thats great , a meeting of old friends , guess the rest of us feel quite jealous .


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I am optimistic, that if you keep working on it, you will slowly get there. I try to start each day with positive thoughts.


 Thanks your help and advice Jacqui. I'll give it a try, but notice: even here I am not at all optimistic!


----------



## puffy137

I think people are born with a certain temperament , some are naturally happy , others not so . Maybe the people who are not so happy could try to act that they are, its an act I admit , but it could bring rewards , after all happy people usually draw others to them .


----------



## Gillian M

puffy137 said:


> I think people are born with a certain temperament , some are naturally happy , others not so . Maybe the people who are not so happy could try to act that they are, its an act I admit , but it could bring rewards , after all happy people usually draw others to them .


 I see it in a different way: I think that it's the experience (good or bad) that a person goes through in life that makes one optimistic or pessimistic, happy or unhappy. Some poeple are born with a 'golden spoon in their mouths.' Here, luck also plays an important role.


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> I think people are born with a certain temperament , some are naturally happy , others not so . Maybe the people who are not so happy could try to act that they are, its an act I admit , but it could bring rewards , after all happy people usually draw others to them .


Hey Puffy! How are you? I'm Watching C&I while eating dinner.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Kevin's been banned!!!!
> What he do?



Sounds more like a computer problem. When I look at his username its fine - not banned.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Hey! I am going to have some time to kill there tomorrow.




my time killing time is at the Phoenix airport.


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Puffy! How are you? I'm Watching C&I while eating dinner.



Hello Abdulla , great enjoy , & hope your show isn't too gory .


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> And make sure to take lots & lots of pictures



***Yvonne talks behind her hand so Maggie can't hear her, "Especially pictures of our camera-shy hostes!"***


----------



## jaizei

Gillian Moore said:


> I see it in a different way: I think that it's the experience (good or bad) that a person goes through in life that makes one optimistic or pessimistic, happy or unhappy. Some poeple are born with a 'golden spoon in their mouths.' Here, luck also plays an important role.



It's all about perception; even if nothing else changes, adjusting your outlook can make all the difference. In many ways happiness is a choice.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Camera and eight spare batteries are ready to go.



Thanks for reminding me. I just took my camera and plugged it in to charge.


----------



## puffy137

Gillian Moore said:


> I see it in a different way: I think that it's the experience (good or bad) that a person goes through in life that makes one optimistic or pessimistic, happy or unhappy. Some poeple are born with a 'golden spoon in their mouths.' Here, luck also plays an important role.


I'm often reminded of the soldiers in WW1 , who went through hell in the trenches . Some suffered from shell shock , now called something else , Traumatic Stress Disorder I think . Other men who went through the same horrific experiences managed to get through relatively unscathed mentally ..I think these things are part of our make up .


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian Moore said:


> Please allow me to point out that *NOT* each and everyone of us would be able to make it *ALONE* And here I don't mean financially only, notice. I mean: *SOCIALLY*, _*PSYCHOLOGICALLY*_, and *MENTALLY*. Personally I have been alone for years on end, and GOD only knows for how long it will still go on. It isn't easy, but I have managed. Recently I have been feeling somewhat lonely. Furthermore, I have not been able to make many friends here, making things twice as hard. The issue is not just *MONEY*, as many people think, though I do know that we all need money to eat, drink, pay the rent, water, power, telephone bills, maintenance and last but not the least take care of a TORT!



I like being alone. It bothers my sister terribly that she is alone. If I never saw another human I would be totally happy. I get great pleasure out of taking care of the animals, reading (and eating!) and napping. The best part of my day.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

puffy137 said:


> Hello YT , nice to see you . My torts are doing fine . Lots of eggs , which should start to hatch in about a month . Madeline named by Abdulla , is great , I cleaned up her hutch which she only uses at night , put in a clean carpet & changed her bathroom , ( a plastic oblong tray with sand weighted down with a brick so she can't over turn it ) . She has a mauve box that she could sleep in but doesn't , she sleeps on top of it . Thank you for asking


Picky bunnies 
Good to know everyone is happy!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> It's all about perception; even if nothing else changes, adjusting your outlook can make all the difference. In many ways happiness is a choice.



When I used to be a working girl (no, not that kind) there was a gal who worked there who was very pessimistic. Never a good thing to say about anyone. It eventually started to rub off on me. My family were the first to notice it. It was very hard to get back into a better mind set, but it can be done with concentration and paying attention to it all the time.


----------



## Momof4

Dang, I'm still on the field trip and you guys are chatting up a storm!!! 

I need to catch later!


----------



## puffy137

My Great Aunts husband was one of the youngest to go to WW1 . I think the family said he lied about his age , as many did . When he came home his wife would never allow him to speak about his experiences , which would be the opposite of what psychiatrists are telling us today . they want it to be spoken of to ' get it all out' . Anyway great Uncle Lewis lived happily to a grand old age , they celebrated their 60th wedding anniversary, only after he died did his children find the medals he had won , he was never allowed to mention it at home during his lifetime. Maybe pushing these horrors to the back of ones mind is more healthy than dwelling on these things


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've heard about them, but I have never, ever, tried them or even seen them here in 10 years.
> It is described in various ways in the Bible, but I think it comes from the Egyptian word 'mennu', which just means food.


You must try to get some , I have a freezer full . I still maintain that these little truffles are the original manna , it says in Exodus that they woke in the morning & found small round things ( not unlike potatoes actually ) , trees were never mentioned . So that smacks of truth . I find many things in the Middle East which remind me of biblical things . Sheep , goats , camels , etc , glad kangeroos aren't mentioned to my knowledge .


----------



## smarch

Well after message #6 from the ex I gave up used my reply I put here blocked her on Facebook and my phone. I'm done, so done, hopefully that's the end of it.


----------



## puffy137

You just go for a stroll in the desert , you have a stick with a small spade on the end , then you spy a crack in the sand , you dig about an inch & then you find a truffle , or to me you are lucky enough to have some manna from heaven , lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Dang, I'm still on the field trip and you guys are chatting up a storm!!!
> 
> I need to catch later!


We'll try to add a few more pages!


----------



## Yvonne G

Or better yet, let's all turn it off and wait for her to get home!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> You must try to get some , I have a freezer full . I still maintain that these little truffles are the original manna , it says in Exodus that they woke in the morning & found small round things ( not unlike potatoes actually ) , trees were never mentioned . So that smacks of truth . I find many things in the Middle East which remind me of biblical things . Sheep , goats , camels , etc , glad kangeroos aren't mentioned to my knowledge .


It also says something about 'flaky' and like frost or snow, but I'll have to check.
I expect kangaroos are in the 'Apocrypha.'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Well after message #6 from the ex I gave up used my reply I put here blocked her on Facebook and my phone. I'm done, so done, hopefully that's the end of it.


Well done.
I hope so too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> To OR to join Steven and Irene along with Yvonne to meet Ken and Maggie. Also seeing a couple of places.


And I just confirmed we are on at http://bradsworldreptiles.com
For Saturday. I'm gonna siphon gas here from the generator and be there too. Can't wait for a positive reality check.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hope that's weeds in there, not weed!!



That would make one happy tort


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It also says something about 'flaky' and like frost or snow, but I'll have to check.
> I expect kangaroos are in the 'Apocrypha.'


I remember reading a few pages of the Apocrypha in the school library, the only thing that remained with me is that Jesus had a red beard. so he must have been ginger.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> I like being alone. It bothers my sister terribly that she is alone. If I never saw another human I would be totally happy. I get great pleasure out of taking care of the animals, reading (and eating!) and napping. The best part of my day.


 Please allow me to say that you've been with torts, pets etc. for very long it seems. In other words, you have *not* been *literally* alone, like me, until I got my beloved Greek tortoise. That was just over four years ago.


----------



## Gillian M

puffy137 said:


> I'm often reminded of the soldiers in WW1 , who went through hell in the trenches . Some suffered from shell shock , now called something else , Traumatic Stress Disorder I think . Other men who went through the same horrific experiences managed to get through relatively unscathed mentally ..I think these things are part of our make up .


 Even if so, one person's reaction won't be the same as another's, to a good or bad experience (like you said about the soldiers' different reactions to WWI).


----------



## puffy137

there was a song once ' If you can't be with the ones you love , love the ones you're with ' . So make friends with as many people that you come in contact with , excluding the dustmen & street sellers . but neighbours & relatives are all sources of great enjoyment , esp old people , I've learn more from old people than I have ever learnt from my beloved bookies.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks your help and advice Jacqui. I'll give it a try, but notice: even here I am not at all optimistic!



Remember to go for baby steps and even a short period of time is improvement. Live up to your own goals.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> there was a song once ' If you can't be with the ones you love , love the ones you're with ' . So make friends with as many people that you come in contact with , excluding the dustmen & street sellers . but neighbours & relatives are all sources of great enjoyment , esp old people , I've learn more from old people than I have ever learnt from my beloved bookies.


Books are my friends.
But I have made friends with my dustmen and dustdonkeys and several dozen street sellers and neighbours. 
Didn't always get on with my family, though.


----------



## puffy137

Abdulla , could you do me a favour & root up a pick of our desert truffles . I'm sure they are the manna . The great & the good in the occident of the 19th century couldn't imagine what a desert truffle looked like .


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> my time killing time is at the Phoenix airport.



Oh Noel...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I believe here they are referred to as puff balls. (The desert truffle)


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Remember to go for baby steps and even a short period of time is improvement. Live up to your own goals.


 Fair enough, and I'll try as I mentioned earlier.

Thanks very much your advice. Appreciate it.


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Books are my friends.
> But I have made friends with my dustmen and dustdonkeys and several dozen street sellers and neighbours.
> Didn't always get on with my family, though.


Come on Adam , Gillian is a lady in an arab country , those sorts of people would probably take advantage of her, she has to stick to the females of the spieces to stay safe.


----------



## puffy137

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I believe here they are referred to as puff balls. (The desert truffle)


Ken puff balls are poisonous no ???


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Dang, I'm still on the field trip and you guys are chatting up a storm!!!
> 
> I need to catch later!



Where to?
p


----------



## puffy137

@Abdulla . hurry up with your din dins, you can see a repeat of C & I tomorrow


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


> It's all about perception; even if nothing else changes, adjusting your outlook can make all the difference. In many ways happiness is a choice.


 Personally I do not think so. Am I to understand that you believe that some people like or enjoy being unhappy??  I do *NOT*!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And I just confirmed we are on at http://bradsworldreptiles.com
> For Saturday. I'm gonna siphon gas here from the generator and be there too. Can't wait for a positive reality check.



Here I was looking forward to brow beating you.

Only kidding.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> That would make one happy tort



I wonder if they would even eat it. I have been killing out a ton of it here.


----------



## puffy137

Isolation can bring on many types of unhappiness . I went through a bad patch many years ago , it lasted for a few months . After a holiday in UK , & speaking non stop on the phone to my cousin , it gradually lifted , but for a while nothing in the world was worth living for, it was hell .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Come on Adam , Gillian is a lady in an arab country , those sorts of people would probably take advantage of her, she has to stick to the females of the spieces to stay safe.


I am far happier with wifey being out in the streets alone here, especially after dark, which she will be tonight, than in many European cities.
Many men make suggestive remarks, or offer proposals of marriage, but she has only been really bothered or touched two or three times. 
I know virtually everyone here, they have respect, mostly.
And it has not gone well for those who did touch her.


----------



## Gillian M

puffy137 said:


> Come on Adam , Gillian is a lady in an arab country , those sorts of people would probably take advantage of her, she has to stick to the females of the spieces to stay safe.


 That is so very true. If I were to say "Good morning" to a neighbour, he'd immediately think: "I got her, she's easy, she said 'good morning,' this means she's fallen in love with me!!" And I am not willing to begin endless 'wars' I can assure each and everyone of you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> @Abdulla . hurry up with your din dins, you can see a repeat of C & I tomorrow


It's @AbdullaAli


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was to taught the puff ball while in its solid mushroom like state is very good. I'm sure as a youngster I even sautéed some to eat with meat. Here where I grew up, they don't get much bigger than a ping pong ball whereas the southwest desert they can be as large as softballs.


----------



## puffy137

Thats why old ladies are your natural allies , they are not inclined to be jealous of you like younger ones tend to be . My best pal is an older lady , tomorrow we will go to the Friday market , she will tell me all the latest family gossip & we will have a good giggle


----------



## puffy137

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I was to taught the puff ball while in its solid mushroom like state is very good. I'm sure as a youngster I even sautéed some to eat with meat.


Crikey be careful Ken , that can kill you stone dead , it destroys the kidneys.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I was to taught the puff ball while in its solid mushroom like state is very good. I'm sure as a youngster I even sautéed some to eat with meat.


Yep, many European puff ball fungi are delicious. 
People just don't like the look of them.
Don't know about American species though.


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's @AbdullaAli


Oh fiddle , I'm not au fait with this stuff , ABDULLA hurry up . lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

puffy137 said:


> Crikey be careful Ken , that can kill you stone dead , it destroys the kidneys.


I'm old now and survived the strain I put I my moms heart. And I'm more that picky about what I eat. I will refuse a restaurant because the table condiments don't pass my muster.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Crikey be careful Ken , that can kill you stone dead , it destroys the kidneys.


No, the giant puffball is quite safe and yummy as are many other true puffballs.
Some are poisonous, so be careful.


----------



## puffy137

Terfeziaceae
The Terfeziaceae, or desert truffles, is a family of truffles endemic to arid and semi-arid areas of the Mediterranean Region, North Africa, and the Middle East, where they live in ectomycorrhizal ... Wikipedia
Scientific name: Terfeziaceae
Rank: Family


----------



## puffy137

There they are , on good old Wiki


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That is so very true. If I were to say "Good morning" to a neighbour, he'd immediately think: "I got her, she's easy, she said 'good morning,' this means she's fallen in love with me!!" And I am not willing to begin endless 'wars' I can assure each and everyone of you.


You're probably right.
It's very different for single women.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're probably right.
> It's very different for single women.


 Obviously, if I were married things would have been different. Men would think NOT TWICE BUT A MILLION TIMES before doing, saying or planning anything. And I always think: 'Better be safe than sorry.'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A desert truffle.


----------



## puffy137

We buy the truffles by the kilo , then I get the staff to peel them , cos last time there were 90 kilos , lol. they have sand in them. Then I put them into boiling salted water for a good 10- 15 mintues , then with EVERYTHING sterilized & ladel them out into a strainer & after they cool a bit put them in plastic bags & straight into the freezer . I have some in there still as good as the day they were frozen from 2012. When you want to eat them you defrost them & fry them with onions & pepper , yummy. Here they add them as a garnish on top of the rice


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We call that a potato. LOL


----------



## puffy137

Thank you for that Adam , that is an especially fine specimen , some are more bumpy , lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We call that a potato. LOL


Funniest post today.
So far....


----------



## puffy137

My friends take me to buy their truffles , cos I have a nose for the good ones . I sniff them like a 

blood hound , if they are going bad they have an alcoholicy type smell , so those I reject . hahaha . They sell them in those banana boxes , so a sniff to each box doesn't take much of my time


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@ Yvonne G
Now the weather guessers are saying we might get heavy frost tonight. Bring warm and cold weather clothes. We tell folks, “If you don't like the weather, wait 30 minutes or drive 30 miles and it will be different."


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> We buy the truffles by the kilo , then I get the staff to peel them , cos last time there were 90 kilos , lol. they have sand in them. Then I put them into boiling salted water for a good 10- 15 mintues , then with EVERYTHING sterilized & ladel them out into a strainer & after they cool a bit put them in plastic bags & straight into the freezer . I have some in there still as good as the day they were frozen from 2012. When you want to eat them you defrost them & fry them with onions & pepper , yummy. Here they add them as a garnish on top of the rice


Hmmm.... I've never heard of desert truffles. I'll look for them... I'll remember to check the next time I look for new oil fields .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> My friends take me to buy their truffles , cos I have a nose for the good ones . I sniff them like a
> 
> blood hound , if they are going bad they have an alcoholicy type smell , so those I reject . hahaha . They sell them in those banana boxes , so a sniff to each box doesn't take much of my time


Fermented mushrooms?
Interesting.


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Hmmm.... I've never heard of desert truffles. I'll look for them... I'll remember to check the next time I look for new oil fields .


Gosh Abdulla I'm very surprised , ask your older relatives I'm sure they have eaten truffles , we have a special truffle market here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hmmm.... I've never heard of desert truffles. I'll look for them... I'll remember to check the next time I look for new oil fields .


The way the oil price has been dropping, the truffles will be worth more.


----------



## puffy137

See how much younger people miss by not sitting with older people!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fermented mushrooms?
> Interesting.


WAIT A SECOND. So you're telling me those bumpy potatoes are mushrooms?

*MIND = BLOWN*


----------



## puffy137

yep last I heard they were selling truffles for KD 7 per kilo


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> WAIT A SECOND. So you're telling me those bumpy potatoes are mushrooms?
> 
> *MIND = BLOWN*
> View attachment 129913


no not quite like that


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The way the oil price has been dropping, the truffles will be worth more.


Guess I'll have to wait until the prices go up before looking for new oil field. Curse you unstable oil prices!!!!


----------



## puffy137

Abdulla , ask your relatives about Fuga , thats what we call truffles in arbic


----------



## puffy137

Blame it all on Mr Putin.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @ Yvonne G
> Now the weather guessers are saying we might get heavy frost tonight. Bring warm and cold weather clothes. We tell folks, “If you don't like the weather, wait 30 minutes or drive 30 miles and it will be different."



I did not know you lived in Nebraska.


----------



## puffy137

Ok back to torts . When my females were laying eggs , the babies not yet a year old , were very curious , they nearly fell in the holes that the females were digging .A few days later one of the babies was copying the females , trying to dig with its tiny hind legs , so cute , these creatures are learning by watching what goes on with their elders .


----------



## puffy137

I gave the torts a small perforated plastic ball , its red & yellow . 3 of the babies were after it , they could hold it in their mouths , & were fascinated with it . I know they thought it was something to eat , but to see them all after the ball , you could be persuaded that they were actually playing with it .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Ok back to torts . When my females were laying eggs , the babies not yet a year old , were very curious , they nearly fell in the holes that the females were digging .A few days later one of the babies was copying the females , trying to dig with its tiny hind legs , so cute , these creatures are learning by watching what goes on with their elders .


Yes, I remember reading somewhere that some tort species, redfoots i think, were found to be very good at learning from observing others.
Intelligent little things.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> I gave the torts a small perforated plastic ball , its red & yellow . 3 of the babies were after it , they could hold it in their mouths , & were fascinated with it . I know they thought it was something to eat , but to see them all after the ball , you could be persuaded that they were actually playing with it .


Tidgy sometimes knocks a golf ball about. 
I don't think she's exactly playing, territorial behaviour, perhaps?


----------



## puffy137

Now I have finished the Girl with the dragon , trilogy , darn it ! I still want to know what Salander got up to next .


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy sometimes knocks a golf ball about.
> I don't think she's exactly playing, territorial behaviour, perhaps?


The good thing about this ball is that they can get hold of it with their mouths , I was going to say teeth , but of course they don't have any .


----------



## puffy137

I will try to film it on my phone , they look so funny chasing that ball .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Now I have finished the Girl with the dragon , trilogy , darn it ! I still want to know what Salander got up to next .


Allegedly, in August, we will find out.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening/afternoon all hope you are all well - just popping in as very busy tonight.
Looks like there's been some real fun guys on here, and yes, make sure you get the right puff ball - there's not mushroom for error!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening/afternoon all hope you are all well - just popping in as very busy tonight.
> Looks like there's been some real fun guys on here, and yes make sure you get the right puff ball there's not mushroom for error!


Oh, my goodness, Lyn. oh dearie, dearie, me.


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Allegedly, in August, we will find out.


Hmm , who wrote it I wonder ? Steigs GF wrote an autobiography , I saw it advertised on kindle , but the reviews said it was all about herself & not ,much about Steig.


----------



## smarch

Holy crap i leave for like an hour and you guys practically write a book! Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Hmm , who wrote it I wonder ? Steigs GF wrote an autobiography , I saw it advertised on kindle , but the reviews said it was all about herself & not ,much about Steig.


Can't remember who, but the family OKed it and it was taken from Steig's plot outline.


----------



## smarch

I've grown very bitter very fast with how my life's gone. I'm afraid to let people in, terrible at being social to new people due to anxiety and sadly believe the less people in my life the less people that can let me down or hurt me. I treaty hope that changes...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got to go to bed for the day folks. I'll see y'all on the other side.


----------



## puffy137

I mean , who ever heard of a heroine defeating a villain by nailing his feet to the floor with a nail gun . Great stuff . ...................Puff stop showing your violent nature !!!


----------



## puffy137

smarch said:


> I've grown very bitter very fast with how my life's gone. I'm afraid to let people in, terrible at being social to new people due to anxiety and sadly believe the less people in my life the less people that can let me down or hurt me. I treaty hope that changes...


Maybe you should take a leaf from your torts book , try to grow a harder shell .


----------



## jaizei

Gillian Moore said:


> Personally I do not think so. Am I to understand that you believe that some people like or enjoy being unhappy??  I do *NOT*!



In a way, yes, I think some people enjoy complaining so much that for them there is no 'happiness'. 

I don't know if I can word this right, and I should apologize now for any insult because that is not my intent, but I think you are responsible for your own happiness. Unless you are being confined against your will, you should have someway to change your situation so that it is more to your liking. Now more than pretty much anytime in the past. If someone isn't happy, and they aren't actively trying to change that, then they are choosing to be unhappy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got to go to bed for the day folks. I'll see y'all on the other side.


Sleep well.
Take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> I mean , who ever heard of a heroine defeating a villain by nailing his feet to the floor with a nail gun . Great stuff . ...................Puff stop showing your violent nature !!!


I love Salander.


----------



## jaizei

puffy137 said:


> Now I have finished the Girl with the dragon , trilogy , darn it ! I still want to know what Salander got up to next .



Watch the films? There's a Swedish language version that is complete, vs the American one that is only the first film.


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love Salander.


 Yeaa , me too . I was wondering who played her in the film , don't want to see it , but Smarch could be not unlike her to look at , from the photos I've seen of her .


----------



## puffy137

jaizei said:


> Watch the films? There's a Swedish language version that is complete, vs the American one that is only the first film.


Wow , only the first one ! , gosh they are all sooooo good .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Watch the films? There's a Swedish language version that is complete, vs the American one that is only the first film.


I may, but feel they would spoil it for me.
The Swedish one's are a better bet, I guess.
What do you think?


----------



## puffy137

Well one would expect the Swedish to be more authentic , but who would play her. She would have to look very young & skinny , someone like Winona Ryder used to be like , but since she was caught shop lifting she seems to have disappeared , silly bint !


----------



## smarch

puffy137 said:


> Maybe you should take a leaf from your torts book , try to grow a harder shell .


Or like my Nank, hide when anyone new approaches


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I've grown very bitter very fast with how my life's gone. I'm afraid to let people in, terrible at being social to new people due to anxiety and sadly believe the less people in my life the less people that can let me down or hurt me. I treaty hope that changes...



There's nothing wrong with reflection, looking back, but don't dwell on mistakes, what might have beens etc. As long as no one got killed or irreparably damaged, no big deal. Occasional glances in the rear view are fine but life is meant to be lived looking forward. It won't be easy, but if you make the choice to enjoy life - and work at it, nothing can hold you down.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Well one would expect the Swedish to be more authentic , but who would play her. She would have to look very young & skinny , someone like Winona Ryder used to be like , but since she was caught shop lifting she seems to have disappeared , silly bint !


Was she? 
I never read celeb gossip.
But my Swedish is terrible, it'd have to be subtitled.


----------



## puffy137

Other people are not our concern , if they let you down , thats their fault not yours. Try to be as good a friend as you can be , then let the chips fall where they may .


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I may, but feel they would spoil it for me.
> The Swedish one's are a better bet, I guess.
> What do you think?



I saw the Swedish one's first so I prefer them. 

I swear after watching subtitled movies I start to think I can understand the language.


----------



## puffy137

I find in Arab countries the women are very loyal to each other . Its as if we are all in the same boat. Because men & women are separated , we don't find the same rivalry between females that you can find in western settings.


----------



## mike taylor

We are builders of our own happiness . I try to look at the brighter side of life . I don't worry myself with tomorrow, because it may not come . Love your family and friends like you will never see them again ,because you may not . Life is good ,make love not war .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I saw the Swedish one's first so I prefer them.
> 
> I swear after watching subtitled movies I start to think I can understand the language.


ha ha.
Wifey's back and I have to leave you all now to have a G&T and watch 'Game of Thrones' series 3 ep 1.
See you all anon.
It's been fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> We are builders of our own happiness . I try to look at the brighter side of life . I don't worry myself with tomorrow, because it may not come . Love your family and friends like you will never see them again ,because you may not . Life is good ,make love not war .


Or, as I say: Make cheese, not war.


----------



## puffy137

Talking about foreign films , they used to show them at little poky cinemas around China town in London , they looked kind of scary places to me . I would never have the neck to enter there , but I guess you can find all those sorts of films on Channel 4 in UK now.


----------



## puffy137

Cheers Adam , have fun , see you soon.


----------



## puffy137

Well I'd better shift now too , past my bed time . cheers Mike , cheers Jaizei. night all . be good .


----------



## Lyn W

puffy137 said:


> I mean , who ever heard of a heroine defeating a villain by nailing his feet to the floor with a nail gun . Great stuff . ...................Puff stop showing your violent nature !!!



Well if you can't get someone to do it for you then DIY

And on that note - back to work so bye all take care


----------



## Momof4

We went on a field trip to our local historical park. It was 3 miles round trip with no rain! Here are a few photos of a replica house from a local family from the 1800's and a school house. We rode a train too.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey,@Yvonne G pm'ed you for Kevin \tortdad .


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> We went on a field trip to our local historical park. It was 3 miles round trip with no rain! Here are a few photos of a replica house from a local family from the 1800's and a school house. We rode a train too.
> View attachment 129924
> 
> View attachment 129925
> 
> View attachment 129926
> 
> View attachment 129927
> 
> View attachment 129928
> View attachment 129929


I love stuff like that . A few months ago the wife and I went to see the Bonnie and Clyde museum in Louisiana. Very cool they have the car they died in . It was all shot up .


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Oh Noel...


What time will you she be there? I can come by and grab her and take her somewhere


----------



## Killerrookie

Biggest reason I hate school!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Me and my sister have been sitting here for 30 mins and I hate it.


----------



## Killerrookie




----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I love stuff like that . A few months ago the wife and I went to see the Bonnie and Clyde museum in Louisiana. Very cool they have the car they died in . It was all shot up .



That would be cool to see!


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 129935



What great bonding time for you two


----------



## Momof4

It's going to be a chili & cornbread kinda night!


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> What time will you she be there? I can come by and grab her and take her somewhere



That's so nice. Thank you. I'm a very good "waiter," however, I have to do my waiting alone. I'm going to be so nervous that I'll be sitting in front of my boarding gate reading my Kindle to be sure I'm there on time.


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> Biggest reason I hate school!!!
> View attachment 129934



What...the rain? the dirty windshield? the car in front of you won't move? the school bus is blocking the driveway? what?


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> What...the rain? the dirty windshield? the car in front of you won't move? the school bus is blocking the driveway? what?


All the busses and the traffic there is. That's just a little bit of it!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> What great bonding time for you two


We had plenty of bonding as little kids. She goes to college now so I guess we could bond for the 3 months she is home.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I love stuff like that . A few months ago the wife and I went to see the Bonnie and Clyde museum in Louisiana. Very cool they have the car they died in . It was all shot up .



Huh, I thought I saw that car, but not there.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> What time will you she be there? I can come by and grab her and take her somewhere



@Yvonne G


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> It's going to be a chili & cornbread kinda night!



Yummy!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> That's so nice. Thank you. I'm a very good "waiter," however, I have to do my waiting alone. I'm going to be so nervous that I'll be sitting in front of my boarding gate reading my Kindle to be sure I'm there on time.



Okay she already saw it.


----------



## JAYGEE

Momof4 said:


> It's going to be a chili & cornbread kinda night!


Can I have some?!?! 

Sounds great!


----------



## Momof4

JAYGEE said:


> Can I have some?!?!
> 
> Sounds great!



Sure, if you don't mind it mild! My son is so picky!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> It's going to be a chili & cornbread kinda night!


That's sounds good ! I think I may copy you .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Talking about foreign films , they used to show them at little poky cinemas around China town in London , they looked kind of scary places to me . I would never have the neck to enter there , but I guess you can find all those sorts of films on Channel 4 in UK now.


I used to watch foreign films at some dead dodgy cinemas in Soho.
But a rather different type of film, though some were Scandinavian.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Huh, I thought I saw that car, but not there.


It was somewhere else ,they just bought it last year . Was the one you seen black or tan ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just had the plumber come.
He said, "Where's the drip?"
Wifey replied,"He's in the shower trying to fix the leak."


----------



## Momof4

Get your mind out of the gutter!


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 129950
> 
> 
> Get your mind out of the gutter!


Hahaha Do you know what wd40 means .


----------



## Momof4

When you guys put new grazing seeds out, do you just throw it in the pen or do you add soil over it? 
I was thinking about adding more since it's raining.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Hahaha Do you know what wd40 means .



Water dispersement ? Something like that.

Wait I think there's a joke about it!


----------



## mike taylor

Water displacement 40 try on ingredients .


----------



## smarch

Senior dinner tonight was good, only knew one other student but a whole bunch of professors so it was good, plus I had my dad buy me a yummy Long Island Iced Tea  yummy I think it's my favorite alcoholic drink, but I've really only actually had a few mixed drinks.






After drinking my Long Island faster than I meant to I started drinking a lot of water!


----------



## mike taylor

Well you little drunk you . hahaha


----------



## tortdad




----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Well you little drunk you . hahaha


Only 1 had alcohol the other 4 were all water, I got very thirsty very fast!


----------



## smarch

But I am sleepy... It's been a long day


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Senior dinner tonight was good, only knew one other student but a whole bunch of professors so it was good, plus I had my dad buy me a yummy Long Island Iced Tea  yummy I think it's my favorite alcoholic drink, but I've really only actually had a few mixed drinks.
> 
> View attachment 129955
> 
> View attachment 129956
> 
> 
> After drinking my Long Island faster than I meant to I started drinking a lot of water!
> View attachment 129957



Glad you had a nice time!! 
I had a bad experience with Long's down in Mexico back when I had a fake ID at 16. Never will I try one of those again!!


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> Glad you had a nice time!!
> I had a bad experience with Long's down in Mexico back when I had a fake ID at 16. Never will I try one of those again!!


Back a few years ago at a friend of a friends wedding I asked my friend for a drink (I was only 19, but among people who were basically family and we're watching over me) I knew nothing about drinks so her dad brought me over a Long Island and that was my first mixed drink so it's become my go to drink. Similar story with my first shot while camping being tequila and that's my go to alcohol (silver not gold though!!)


----------



## mike taylor

smarch said:


> Only 1 had alcohol the other 4 were all water, I got very thirsty very fast!


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Glad you had a nice time!!
> I had a bad experience with Long's down in Mexico back when I had a fake ID at 16. Never will I try one of those again!!


What happened ? Did you get all messed up and streak ? I've have been there . Funny stuff !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> But I am sleepy... It's been a long day
> View attachment 129958


You do look tired.
but glad you had a good time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


>


Evening, Kevin.
Glad to see your problems solved.


----------



## mike taylor

smarch said:


> But I am sleepy... It's been a long day
> View attachment 129958


You didn't find any hot chicks ? With all the drinks flying around ! You should have been able to have one on each arm .


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> I was being sarcastic.


I know lol, I was trying to be funny too... I'm not so good at making funnies though


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, Adam sent up a pm !


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> You didn't find any hot chicks ? With all the drinks flying around ! You should have been able to have one on each arm .


Haha yeah picking up chicks while with my dad sounds like a horrible idea lol.


----------



## mike taylor

smarch said:


> Haha yeah picking up chicks while with my dad sounds like a horrible idea lol.


I would pat my kid on the back and give them my keys . Then I'd take a cab home . hahahahaha That's if they were old enough to do such things .


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Haha yeah picking up chicks while with my dad sounds like a horrible idea lol.


Tell him to kick rocks, lol


----------



## mike taylor

Your dad could have been a good wing man .


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> I would pat my kid on the back and give them my keys . Then I'd take a cab home . hahahahaha That's if they were old enough to do such things .


I've yet to master getting that car into second gear, he could give me the keys but I wouldn't get far! My family is not nearly as awesome as you lol.


----------



## mike taylor

You know! I have my very own awesome world here on TFO .


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Tell him to kick rocks, lol


That wouldn't go over too well seeing as he'd just bought my $10 drink lol. He's a good dad, I just think he refuses to acknowledge I like girls.


----------



## mike taylor

You guys have something in common . You could point out hot chicks together .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> What happened ? Did you get all messed up and streak ? I've have been there . Funny stuff !



Threw my shoes up all the across the border to the car. I was on a date too! Not sure how I made it through customs.


----------



## mike taylor

Hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Hey,Adam where are you ?


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


>



Yay!!


----------



## mike taylor

Kevin pm'ed you !


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> You know! I have my very own awesome world here on TFO .



We know


----------



## mike taylor

If you know then why don't you visit anymore?


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 I pm'ed you !


----------



## mike taylor

Hey! You! Guys!


----------



## mike taylor

Nick I see you ! Come on back ! You know you want too!


----------



## mike taylor

I'm all alone and so afraid !


----------



## mike taylor

Hey,you guys did you all go night night or what ?


----------



## Momof4

Blow on it @JAYGEE, it maybe hot!


----------



## mike taylor

Man that looks good !


----------



## mike taylor

What meat did you use ? Deer ?


----------



## Momof4

Did you know...

Safco field changed to LED for the field lighting and it saves them $50,000 a year?


----------



## mike taylor

Nope, but I know they cost a crap load of money to buy them . We have been installing them at work .


----------



## Momof4

Oh, gosh no! No venison for me! It's psychological for me even though I know it taste great!

Cow, I usually do turkey.


----------



## mike taylor

No big deal ,I bet its yummy !


----------



## Momof4

The Padres are on a rain delay 
2nd time in park history and they have had only one rainout! 
We are playing the Nationals. 

I'll take the rain though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Hey, Adam sent up a pm !


Yep, got it, thanks.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm so childish some times . But how can you not be on something like that !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Hey,Adam where are you ?


Sorry, got caught up watching TV with wifey.


----------



## tortdad

Good night all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Blow on it @JAYGEE, it maybe hot!
> View attachment 129969


YUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Good night all


Night Kevin.
Sleep tight.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I'm off work ! I'm at home !So time to sit in my underwear ! Yahoo!




I wanna see...


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Good night all



Sweet dreams!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I'm so childish some times . But how can you not be on something like that !


A couple of good points, well made, sir.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Where is everyone ? Hey ! You ! Guys !



Honey, with a chest like this I am definitely NOT a guy, but I'm here anyway....
541-231-1366 or home 541-368-5323


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> Heading home now.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> I wanna see...


But you never post pictures girlfriend .


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> Honey, with a chest like this I am definitely NOT a guy, but I'm here anyway....
> 541-231-1366 or home 541-368-5323


I want to see! Hahaha


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> But you never post pictures girlfriend .


I used to post pix of Bob all the time...however, I keep him to myself now. He most likely will not appear here again


----------



## mike taylor

That's a shame Bob is an awesome tortoise . I'm glad you stuck around . So how's life in Oregon ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Time to count camels.
4 am here, so must kip a little.
Nighty- night peeps, see you soon.


----------



## bouaboua

Happy to see you soon! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Time to count camels.
> 4 am here, so must kip a little.
> Nighty- night peeps, see you soon.


What the hell is kip ?


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


>


I'm a Maggie fan also Steven .


----------



## mike taylor

I pretty much like everyone here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> What the hell is kip ?


haha.
Slang for sleep.
See you tomorrow


----------



## mike taylor

I wish I was a troll ,living under a old wooden bridge taking peoples money for smokes .


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Momof4 said:


> The Padres are on a rain delay
> 2nd time in park history and they have had only one rainout!
> We are playing the Nationals.
> 
> I'll take the rain though.


The rain is great for you guys, But why would you start a game, throw six pitches and call a rain delay. Not good for either pitcher to warm up and then have to sit down. I don't think I will see the final inning of this one live. GO NATS !!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> It has really cooled down here the past couple days. I actually had to add a blanket to my sleeping arrangement last night. I hope it's not going to be cold this week-end up in Oregon.
> 
> Today I have to clean the house (so that when my daughter comes over to take care of things in my absence she doesn't see what a slob I am).
> 
> I took in a nice little three toe box turtle last night. Some guy was going around the neighborhood asking for scrap iron, and when this person gave him some, the scrap iron guy gave him the turtle.
> 
> View attachment 129778
> View attachment 129779
> View attachment 129780
> 
> 
> Please note how pretty the coloring on her legs is, and what a pretty face she has!!
> 
> Actually, last night when she was warm, she was very outgoing, with arms and legs out and trying to escape from my clutches. I just might keep this one. I have adopted out so many females that I have an overabundance of males in my box turtle yard.



You being funny, or talking about your cat? I'm not used to you joking....


----------



## mike taylor

Hey , I was talking in another thread about hard water stains in a tank . Someone uses vinegar and distilled water . Isn't that the something as a douche ? Not trying to be funny or rude real question .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

smarch said:


> Does this sound adult enough? I don't think I made any attack and think I made it clear enough. I mean I'm still terrified she'll show up at my house but my parents made it clear they have my back so I'm not too worried I just wouldn't let her see me in the house.
> 
> I'm sorry but it's not your aloe, and it's not at my house anymore anyways. The way I saw it I was done the day we swapped stuff back, I never wanted to see or hear from you again, and that hasn't changed. It takes a lot for me to write off people but as far as I'm concerned I have nothing left to say after what's been said and done.
> Goodbye.


Perfect!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Hey , I was talking in another thread about hard water stains in a tank . Someone uses vinegar and distilled water . Isn't that the something as a douche ? Not trying to be funny or rude real question .


For me it is. But most young women today don't douche I'm told....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm awake now. I find no milk for coffee. I like my coffee like I like my women, blonde and bitter…
I'm on a time constraint, but thought I'd jump on.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> For me it is. But most young women today don't douche I'm told....


I know a douche is way cheaper than buying a bottle of water and vinegar .


----------



## Momof4

Turtulas-Len said:


> The rain is great for you guys, But why would you start a game, throw six pitches and call a rain delay. Not good for either pitcher to warm up and then have to sit down. I don't think I will see the final inning of this one live. GO NATS !!!!



They haven't started yet! I guess the Doppler said it wasn't going to last long. 

I agree! It's going to mess up their mojo!


----------



## mike taylor

You can buy a pack of two for like a buck and a half from the dollar store .


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm awake now. I find no milk for coffee. I like my coffee like I like my women, blonde and bitter…
> I'm on a time constraint, but thought I'd jump on.



I know your busy this weekend and I never got a chance to chat with you! 
Next week! 
Have fun!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Hey , I was talking in another thread about hard water stains in a tank . Someone uses vinegar and distilled water . Isn't that the something as a douche ? Not trying to be funny or rude real question .


I've got a leather day pack one of my cats peed all over. Strong cat pee smell. A vet suggested I scrub it with vinegar which I have. It now longer smells like cat pee, but smells fresh as a summers evening.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm awake now. I find no milk for coffee. I like my coffee like I like my women, blonde and bitter…
> I'm on a time constraint, but thought I'd jump on.


Well hello brother from another mother !


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Hey , I was talking in another thread about hard water stains in a tank . Someone uses vinegar and distilled water . Isn't that the something as a douche ? Not trying to be funny or rude real question .



Can you type that without giggling?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Just paranoid about getting there in time and/or what I bring with me being okay to bring. Like bringing on a certain size shampoo, in a certain size bag, in a certain sized bag.


Just make sure it's all new, closed up and I just buy the small travel size. Don't bring any open water bottles. See you tomorrow!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got a leather day pack one of my cats peed all over. Strong cat pee smell. A vet suggested I scrub it with vinegar which I have. It now longer smells like cat pee, but smells fresh as a summers evening.


HahahA


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Well sounds good . I only joke with certain people . That can take it . If they get mad I back off . If it isn't pointed your way then stay out of it . Is my point . Me ,Adam,KEN,and Kevin can joke with each other and never get mad . So I'll stick to picking with them . I try not to talk to people I don't like here . But it seems certain people just fill the need to put their two cents in where it doesn't belong . If you don't like something then report me . You don't have to comment on it and start trouble . OK I'm finished . So how's the clean up going ?





Jacqui said:


> I wonder how mad Steven will get, if I bring something with me and I get banned from the plane for it.


They don't ban you, they just throw the item away....


----------



## Momof4

I wish all of you safe travels and please stay out of trouble!!

We expect a few pics!! Don't leave us hanging all weekend!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> HahahA


Smells as fresh as a Spring shower....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> It was a bit of sarcasm, my friend!


I knew I knew! I said so....


----------



## mike taylor

I don't know how douche makers come up with the smell factor . But why not make chocolate smell and taste ? Could be fun ? Hahaha


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I have not figured out how to get it in that little bottle opening.


jacqui, PM me what it is and maybe I have some here....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Egg salad sandwich on toasted white bread sounds good to me right now!



Me too!


----------



## mike taylor

I don't think I've had egg salad before ........ Tuna on toast is awesome .


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> View attachment 129786
> 
> 
> Who is this Jessica I'm supposed to share with?? I don't think my wife will be very happy but Coke says I have too, lol


This is funny ! ! !

Hahaha.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, it's getting cheezy, time for me to go


mike taylor said:


> I don't think I've had egg salad before ........ Tuna on toast is awesome .





mike taylor said:


> I don't think I've had egg salad before ........ Tuna on toast is awesome .


Deviled egg Mike, all mixed with mayo, and sweet pickles, yum!
....later Mike....


----------



## mike taylor

Later Maggie thanks for stopping by . So its like potato salad without the potatoes interesting .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Later Maggie thanks for stopping by . So its like potato salad without the potatoes interesting .


On bread with potato chips. It is so good, if you like eggs that is…


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> It was somewhere else ,they just bought it last year . Was the one you seen black or tan ?



All I can remember was all those bullet holes. Talk about over kill.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> All I can remember was all those bullet holes. Talk about over kill.


The one I seen is tan . But in all the movies its black . They shot it up good . I think they went around that the wrong way . They should of took them in alive . Let them suffer in a small cells across from each other .


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> Well, it's getting cheezy, time for me to go
> 
> 
> Deviled egg Mike, all mixed with mayo, and sweet pickles, yum!
> ....later Mike....



And mustard


----------



## mike taylor

Did Maggie say cheezy ? I'm sure of it !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> The one I seen is tan . But in all the movies its black . They shot it up good . I think they went around that the wrong way . They should of took them in alive . Let them suffer in a small cells across from each other .




OK what did I miss? Who shot whom?
I just hadn't left yet, my eggs are still boiling....I can hardly wait, yum food!


----------



## leigti

Bonnie and Clyde?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Did Maggie say cheezy ? I'm sure of it !



guilty


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> And mustard


And just a little onion


----------



## Maggie Cummings

leigti said:


> Bonnie and Clyde?



That's kinda what I was thinking. Actually, I though they were pretty cool for their time...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

leigti said:


> And just a little onion


nah, you're ruining it...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Obvious but still needs to be said … and BACON…


----------



## leigti

maggie3fan said:


> nah, you're ruining it...


I would say that is is not essential but I like it anyway.. Never tried it with bacon.


----------



## puffy137

Momof4 said:


> Water dispersement ? Something like that.
> 
> Wait I think there's a joke about it!


I thought someone once told me it was War Department , 1940 , but I might be wrong!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> That's a shame Bob is an awesome tortoise . I'm glad you stuck around . So how's life in Oregon ?


good mostly. Cold and raining one day and 70 degrees the next, the flower don't know what to do...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> Happy to see you soon! ! ! !


I can hardly wait!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The day/night is starting for me. One last smoke then inside …


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hey.


----------



## Abdulla6169

How are you???


----------



## Abdulla6169

We missed you!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Riddle:
What is long, round on one end, and filled with fluid?
It's not dirty...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Riddle:
> What is long, round on one end, and filled with fluid?
> It's not dirty...


Animal/Mineral/Vegetable?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Animal/Mineral/Vegetable?


Used to check if someone is hot.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thermometer


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Break is over.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Bye. Have a nice rest of your day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning fellow tortoise/turtle poop examiners.
It's another beautiful day.
Have a good one everybody.


----------



## tortdad

Yeah...... Up and at em' early for work!!!!!!



Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heading for lunch/dinner now.


----------



## mike taylor

Have a nice lunch.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thanks Mike. And it was. Just not enough. Still sorta hungry. I'll get over it. 2 hours left to go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thanks Mike. And it was. Just not enough. Still sorta hungry. I'll get over it. 2 hours left to go.


By Moroccan time you've finished! 
Change your watch and go home.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO !! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO !! ! ! !


Morning, Steven, a jolly good day to you.


----------



## tortdad

I'm sooooooo sleepy today


----------



## JAYGEE

How about those Rockets! !!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> nah, you're ruining it...



This is what makes it good!


----------



## jaizei

Houston still has a basketball team?


----------



## smarch

maggie3fan said:


> Perfect!!!


And it's exactly what I used yesterday when she sent another and I then proceeded to block her on Facebook and my phone, no one needs to go through that stress, especially the week of graduation!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I'm sooooooo sleepy today


Me too.
Unusual.


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> Houston still has a basketball team?


Don't make me hurt you, lol


----------



## tortdad

JAYGEE said:


> How about those Rockets! !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 129991


 Out freaking standing 

Now let's just take game 7 at home this Sunday. Houston is one of only 8 teams that have ever come back from a 3-1 deficit in a best of 7 series. If we take Sunday's game we'd be the only team to have done it twice. 
red Nation


----------



## JAYGEE

Red Nation!!!

Any idea what time the game starts on Sunday?


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning fellow tortoise/turtle poop examiners.
> It's another beautiful day.
> Have a good one everybody.


Good morning! Haha your good mornings always make me laugh because of how true they really are. 
I officially slept in today and haven't even got dressed for work yet... Guess I'm going into work for 10... Oh well I can still do that for now so I guess I'll take advantage while I still can


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too.
> Unusual.


I'm sleepy too. 
SLEEPY TFO MEMBERS, UNITE!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Good morning! Haha your good mornings always make me laugh because of how true they really are.
> I officially slept in today and haven't even got dressed for work yet... Guess I'm going into work for 10... Oh well I can still do that for now so I guess I'll take advantage while I still can


I love lie ins.


----------



## smarch

I just got a first hand view of what my visits to Nank look like to him. I AM I giant!!


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I just got a first hand view of what my visits to Nank look like to him. I AM I giant!!
> 
> View attachment 129992



Soon.


----------



## Momof4

JAYGEE said:


> How about those Rockets! !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 129991



I commend them!! Well, played for sure and so exciting!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AbdullaAli said:


> Riddle:
> What is long, round on one end, and filled with fluid?
> It's not dirty...


Got to be a thermometer, but don't give hints, that made it too easy....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> I commend them!! Well, played for sure and so exciting!!



How about that Chase Elliott, 18 years old and the youngest driver to win a NASCAR championship? Saturdays race is a night race at Charlotte, that will be a good one. My Chinese friends are gonna get a lesson in auto racing....Sundays race is at the Iowa Speedway, which is just as boring as Iowa. BUT, it's still NASCAR, and hopefully Cowboy-Ken will take everyone to Greg's reptiles, and I can watch the race....gonna be a good week end for racing....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AbdullaAli said:


> Riddle:
> What is long, round on one end, and filled with fluid?
> It's not dirty...


I answered it already, without your easy clues, I knew it was a thermometer. But I always forget to hit post...


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> You being funny, or talking about your cat? I'm not used to you joking....



I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AbdullaAli said:


> How are you???


Thank you AbdullaAli, I recently fell and hurt my already hurt arm pretty bad and got another concussion, but what else is new??? I think I can go up against any football player worried about being concussed and getting brain damage....I have now 13 concussions, and 4 skull fractures and I can still think, most of the time.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AbdullaAli said:


> Bye. Have a nice rest of your day!


Sleep tight young man, don't let the bedbugs bite!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I'm headin' to the airport. Wish me luck! I'm nervous as hell.


----------



## mike taylor

Good luck Yvonne .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I'm headin' to the airport. Wish me luck! I'm nervous as hell.


Good luck!


----------



## Momof4

It is pouring!!! I mean pouring! My dogs are scared!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I'm headin' to the airport. Wish me luck! I'm nervous as hell.



Safe travels!!! Have fun and keep us in the loop this weekend!!


----------



## smarch

Omg I'm graduating tomorrow...


----------



## Gillian M

Am exhausted, so... good night and sweet dreams to you all and to your tortoises and turtles


puffy137 said:


> Well I'd better shift now too , past my bed time . cheers Mike , cheers Jaizei. night all . be good .





Momof4 said:


> It is pouring!!! I mean pouring! My dogs are scared!


 
Hi! Does the rain scare dogs? Excuse my ignorance in such a subject, bt I've never dealt with dogs, and I'm *VERY* _*SCARED*_ of them believe it or not.


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Omg I'm graduating tomorrow...




Yippie!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Am exhausted, so... good night and sweet dreams to you all and to your tortoises and turtles
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Does the rain scare dogs? Excuse my ignorance in such a subject, bt I've never dealt with dogs, and I'm *VERY* _*SCARED*_ of them believe it or not.



It was just really loud pounding on the cement patio! Since we never see it, they aren't used to it. 
I know your scared of dogs. Do pics of dogs scare you? Sometimes I want to post funny ones but I thought of you.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Omg I'm graduating tomorrow...



Si proud of you!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Si proud of you!



When do you leave Jacqui?


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> When do you leave Jacqui?



Her broom works best at night.


----------



## Momof4

RIP BB King


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> Yippie!!!!
> 
> View attachment 130007


That makes me feel happier about graduating. I may ask my friend to buy me that book for graduating lol it was always a favorite


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Si proud of you!


Thank you


----------



## mike taylor

I love b.b. kings music . He was born in 1925 He's had a good run . He will be missed in the blues music community .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I love b.b. kings music . He was born in 1925 He's had a good run . He will be missed in the blues music community .



My husband paid $100 for the poster we had framed. Long story but he got it from the airport from an employee you tracked him down at his gate and handed it to him.


----------



## mike taylor

Cool stuff ! That employee must have been needing some cash .


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> It was just really loud pounding on the cement patio! Since we never see it, they aren't used to it.
> I know your scared of dogs. Do pics of dogs scare you? Sometimes I want to post funny ones but I thought of you.


 Oh no, I am not scared of pics of dogs. Know why? The dog in the pic is *FAR* *FROM* *REACHING* *ME,* unlike  a dog in the street, even if with its owner. So go ahead and post the pics you want, even those of..._snakes_!

Thanks a lot for having thought of me..a very nice gesture.


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> That makes me feel happier about graduating. I may ask my friend to buy me that book for graduating lol it was always a favorite


 This time I'll only say _ONE_ _WORD...._

*CONGRATULATIONS!*


----------



## dmmj

wwTB vegan rocky mountain oysters.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello @Gillian Moore .
Got your greeting on another thread? Thank you.
We're all hot but fine, thanks.
How are you and lovely Oli?
(not saying you're not lovely too.)


----------



## tortdad

JAYGEE said:


> Red Nation!!!
> 
> Any idea what time the game starts on Sunday?


 It depends on the next warriors game. The time slots are something like 2:30 and 6:30


----------



## JAYGEE

tortdad said:


> It depends on the next warriors game. The time slots are something like 2:30 and 6:30


Cool frijoles, early games are nice! Lol.

Hot chicken wings and cold beer will be whats on the menu Sunday!


----------



## Momof4

JAYGEE said:


> Cool frijoles, early games are nice! Lol.
> 
> Hot chicken wings and cold beer will be whats on the menu Sunday!



Did you get the chili I sent you last night?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello @Gillian Moore .
> Got your greeting on another thread? Thank you.
> We're all hot but fine, thanks.
> How are you and lovely Oli?
> (not saying you're not lovely too.)


 Sorry for the mistake if I posted it on another thread.

Am so-so and as usual.....BORED.  Thae weather was nice and warm today-not hot- so I went out for a walk in the lovely (not dangerous) sun. I then took my _beloved _  *OLI* for the usual "walk" in the sun as well. That's about all I can do in this country, I regret to say. Ok, walking is very good for us, healthy and so on, but when done daily and to kill time, it becomes part of the daily *routine* and nothing special any more Or am I mistaken?

Regards to Wifey, and to you of course, and the USUAL kiss to Tidgy from Oli-NOT *KAHN!*


----------



## JAYGEE

Momof4 said:


> Did you get the chili I sent you last night?


Chili sounds soooo goooooooood! 

Im so hungry as well. Im scared to eat, doc said my fasting blood sugars were high. So im gonna get some rabbit food when i get off of work today.


----------



## smarch

Got the idea in my head and am genuinely considering up and driving down to Georgia and starting a new life.


----------



## Killerrookie

Texas is life!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Anyways hello everyone!! I'm seeing new faces and trying to catch up on the things I've missed.


----------



## Momof4

JAYGEE said:


> Chili sounds soooo goooooooood!
> 
> Im so hungry as well. Im scared to eat, doc said my fasting blood sugars were high. So im gonna get some rabbit food when i get off of work today.



Good luck with that! I'm sending you strength!


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Texas is life!!


Hey Austin. Are you going to come get these geckos or what


----------



## Abdulla6169

Making a Mayan Pyramid for school. I'll post my results when done!


----------



## mike taylor

smarch said:


> Got the idea in my head and am genuinely considering up and driving down to Georgia and starting a new life.


Come to Texas we'll make room for you .


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Got the idea in my head and am genuinely considering up and driving down to Georgia and srting a new life.


 Why...*IF* I may ask. No need to answer if it's something *private*. I respect and understand privacy, OK?


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> Making a Mayan Pyramid for school. I'll post my results when done!
> View attachment 130023



Chitza nitza Ruins? Have fun!!


----------



## smarch

Gillian Moore said:


> Why...*IF* I may ask. No need to answer if it's something *private*. I respect and understand privacy, OK?


I'm not a very private person, people ask I answer. I don't know I guess I'm just sick of life up here and have few friends here and just want to start new, plus I know people and some family in GA so it seemed like the obvious answer.


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> I'm not a very private person, people ask I answer. I don't know I guess I'm just sick of life up here and have few friends here and just want to start new, plus I know people and some family in GA so it seemed like the obvious answer.


 If that's the case it may be worthwhile moving. Obviously you know better.Good luck!


----------



## mike taylor

A change may do you good . Try it see if it works . If not you can always go home .


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> I'm not a very private person, people ask I answer. I don't know I guess I'm just sick of life up here and have few friends here and just want to start new, plus I know people and some family in GA so it seemed like the obvious answer.



Nothing stopping you, so go for it! This is the perfect time to make changes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Got the idea in my head and am genuinely considering up and driving down to Georgia and starting a new life.


Who's Georgia?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just had the plumber come.
> He said, "Where's the drip?"
> Wifey replied,"He's in the shower trying to fix the leak."


You're into "soccer" right?
I remember once I took my parents to a game, to show them what borders looked like.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> You're into "soccer" right?
> I remember once I took my parents to a game, to show them what borders looked like.


JUST KIDDING!!!!
.
.
.
If I did that they wouldn't know what they were anyway


----------



## Myroli

Hey everyone, I've had a VERY busy/chaotic day today, what about y'all?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Myroli said:


> Hey everyone, I've had a VERY busy/chaotic day today, what about y'all?


I'm working on a project! How are you?


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I'm not a very private person, people ask I answer. I don't know I guess I'm just sick of life up here and have few friends here and just want to start new, plus I know people and some family in GA so it seemed like the obvious answer.



But how many tortoise people do you know in GA?


----------



## Myroli

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm working on a project! How are you?


Tired, but finally home and chillin while Ki soaks


----------



## jaizei

I somehow managed to do nothing again today. I feel like I'm setting a bad precedent.


----------



## jaizei

But I did finally turn in my passport application so I guess that's something.


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> But I did finally turn in my passport application so I guess that's something.



We all deserve a lazy once in awhile!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> JUST KIDDING!!!!
> .
> .
> .
> If I did that they wouldn't know what they were anyway


I know half of you thought:
"Don't make fun of your parents."
The other half said:
"Wow. What a coincidence!"


----------



## AZtortMom

How's it going everyone


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> How's it going everyone



Chilly and rainy! Just planted more seeds while the ground was wet. 

How about you?


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Chilly and rainy! Just planted more seeds while the ground was wet.
> 
> How about you?


I'm good. It's raining and chilly here too. I brought the tortlets early and now Moe is expecting dinner


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> I'm good. It's raining and chilly here too. I brought the tortlets early and now Moe is expecting dinner
> View attachment 130043





Hope you like it


----------



## mike taylor

Just go home from work hell ready for the weekend . Going to take my boys to shoot guns . Its good to teach the young ones .


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night Noel, Maggie, Yvonne, Jaizei, Mommy of 4, Myroli, Sarah, JAYGEE, Kevin, Adam, Mike, Jacqui, David, Gillian, Austin (killer rookie), and all the others I didn't mention


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night Noel, Maggie, Yvonne, Jaizei, Mommy of 4, Myroli, Sarah, JAYGEE, Kevin, Adam, Mike, Jacqui, David, Gillian, Austin (killer rookie), and all the others I didn't mention



Good night!! 
Share your project tomorrow.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Just go home from work hell ready for the weekend . Going to take my boys to shoot guns . Its good to teach the young ones .



Have fun!! We love shooting!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> Good night!!
> Share your project tomorrow.


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 130044
> 
> Hope you like it


HAHAHA!!!  GOOD one!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 130044
> 
> Hope you like it


Yup, that sums up my existence in their eyes


----------



## Myroli

I was finally able to get the weather humidity/temperature gauge someone recommended and apparently the humidity was actually only 25%!! Not the at least 60% tge petco dial gauge was saying it was, Ki could have died!!! But I also got him a humidifier and in 10 mins it's already up to 50%!!! So he should be fine with it on 24/7


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 130045



That is so cool!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yup, the tortoise servant just went out in the pouring rain to pick hibiscus flowers for their dinner. 
My husband was rolling on the floor


----------



## Momof4

Myroli said:


> I was finally able to get the weather humidity/temperature gauge someone recommended and apparently the humidity was actually only 25%!! Not the at least 60% tge petco dial gauge was saying it was, Ki could have died!!! But I also got him a humidifier and in 10 mins it's already up to 50%!!! So he should be fine with it on 24/7



Well, he wouldn't die but you did the right thing! Those dials suck!


----------



## Myroli

Momof4 said:


> Well, he wouldn't die but you did the right thing! Those dials suck!


Yeah, someone on here told me that last week and I just got the chance to get one, and I've read multiple threads of people using humidifiers and it seems to be working great  maybe now he'll start growing


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just woke up. I was shooting for a “normal" sleep schedule today because of everyone coming out west but it didn't seem to work. I'll still be able to sleep all night from what I can tell. 
I should probably check in with Maggie and see what's what with people's arrivals.


----------



## Myroli

What brand of che is better?


----------



## jaizei

Myroli said:


> What brand of che is better?



What are your options? For the most part, I don't think it really matters. I avoid the cheap ones on ebay, etc


----------



## Myroli

jaizei said:


> What are your options? For the most part, I don't think it really matters. I avoid the cheap ones on ebay, etc


I was planning to order whatever brand was recommended online, or if petsmart has it I'd go there tmrw, I had been able to keep night temps to no lower then 75-80 but with the humidifier it's dropping faster so I figured I should get a night heater


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Have fun!! We love shooting!


We will enjoy !


----------



## JAYGEE

Good evening/morning ALL!

Anyone know about rifles?

I have a bolt action that i bought new for cheap. Im thinking about selling but only have a 
idea about what i should ask.


----------



## tortdad

Myroli said:


> I was planning to order whatever brand was recommended online, or if petsmart has it I'd go there tmrw, I had been able to keep night temps to no lower then 75-80 but with the humidifier it's dropping faster so I figured I should get a night heater


Night heat is critical, especially since you've added a humidifier. Remind me the age of your tort again. If it's a baby or juvenile you should not let it drop below 80....ever. Adults can handle lower but I don't let my adult get lower than 70. I would get a reptile thermostat too


----------



## Myroli

tortdad said:


> Night heat is critical, especially since you've added a humidifier. Remind me the age of your tort again. If it's a baby or juvenile you should not let it drop below 80....ever. Adults can handle lower but I don't let my adult get lower than 70.


He's about 5 months old and he's been doing great without night heat, though I do agree that with the humidifier dropping the temp more I need something for night heat now


----------



## tortdad

Myroli said:


> He's about 5 months old and he's been doing great without night heat, though I do agree that with the humidifier dropping the temp more I need something for night heat now


Cooler temps + dry = tolerable conditions. 
Cooler temps + humidity = respiratory infection. 

Get a thermostat and set it on 80 and you'll have a happy healthy Redfoot.


----------



## JAYGEE

JAYGEE said:


> Good evening/morning ALL!
> 
> Anyone know about rifles?
> 
> I have a bolt action that i bought new for cheap. Im thinking about selling but only have a
> idea about what i should ask.


Just got offered twice what I paid.


Sold. lol


----------



## tortdad

JAYGEE said:


> Just got offered twice what I paid.
> 
> 
> Sold. lol


Awesome. I was going to triple your money


----------



## Myroli

tortdad said:


> Cooler temps + dry = tolerable conditions.
> Cooler temps + humidity = respiratory infection.
> 
> Get a thermostat and set it on 80 and you'll have a happy healthy Redfoot.


That would be interesting since right now he's a sulcata lol  but yeah he's getting a che tmrw, I guess it doesn't matter what kind?


----------



## tortdad

Myroli said:


> That would be interesting since right now he's a sulcata lol  but yeah he's getting a che tmrw, I guess it doesn't matter what kind?


I thought you had a Redfoot, lol. What I said still applies for a baby sully


----------



## mike taylor

JAYGEE said:


> Good evening/morning ALL!
> 
> Anyone know about rifles?
> 
> I have a bolt action that i bought new for cheap. Im thinking about selling but only have a
> idea about what i should ask.


Post a pictures of the maker and model . I can tell you about it .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Post a pictures of the maker and model . I can tell you about it .


It goes pew pew pew

Does that help?


----------



## JAYGEE

mike taylor said:


> Post a pictures of the maker and model . I can tell you about it .







Remington 700 SPS Tactical .308 with threaded barrel.


----------



## Myroli

tortdad said:


> I thought you had a Redfoot, lol. What I said still applies for a baby sully


Okaye, thanks, che brand doesn't matter? Are they all the same then?


----------



## tortdad

Myroli said:


> Okaye, thanks, che brand doesn't matter? Are they all the same then?


Some last longer than others. It's the cheap no name ones that tend to burn out fast. My ZooMed ones last a long time.


----------



## mike taylor

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 130073
> View attachment 130074
> 
> 
> Remington 700 SPS Tactical .308 with threaded barrel.


New they're 650.00 ,used about 450.00/550.00 .If it's clean no rust spots or scratches you may get more . I have a buddy that sells used guns . If you send me good close up pictures I'll send them to him and see what he'll pay for it .


----------



## JAYGEE

mike taylor said:


> New they're 650.00 ,used about 450.00/550.00 .If it's clean no rust spots or scratches you may get more . I have a buddy that sells used guns . If you send me good close up pictures I'll send them to him and see what he'll pay for it .


I got a cash offer of $800. But my $175 Nikon Prostaff 3x9x40 scope. 

So I should jump on it?


----------



## mike taylor

I would fall over myself selling it .


----------



## mike taylor

This is the expensive one. This one has the tactical scope ,the bipod ,and the muzzle brake . Does yours have all of that on it ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> This is the expensive one. This one has the tactical scope ,the bipod ,and the muzzle brake . Does yours have all of that on it ?


OMG ! ! ! Guns? LOL Sorry Mike, I had to.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And a special thanks to my tfo family. I had to make chili for myself tonight.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And a special thanks to my tfo family. I had to make chili for myself tonight.


Are you meeting up with any of the people coming into your part of the state today?


----------



## smarch

I just had my best night ever in college. Started off rough alone at the senior barbecue, since I literally and bad at just going up to friends and saying hello and joining them... So thankfully they've caught on and seine got me. They then invited me to go out with them to a local bar (it's "airspray" night: aka gay night, did I mention these were my pride friends lol) anyways me who never goes out felt wanted!! They invited me!! So of course I went, I actually ended up on the dance floor (that's NEVER willingly happened), thankfully I'm not the only one who left "early" and before we went out I even got to hang out on campus in their apartment dorm before, and sip some wine. NOW I've had the full college experience.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Are you meeting up with any of the people coming into your part of the state today?


In the morning I'll be hooking up with them.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In the morning I'll be hooking up with them.


That's good, hope you guys have fun.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> I just had my best night ever in college. NOW I've had the full college experience.
> View attachment 130084
> 
> View attachment 130085
> 
> View attachment 130086


So very happy and proud of you! You can so do whatever you allow yourself to do.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> That's good, hope you guys have fun.


It seems I was supposed to be at Maggie's house for dinner tonight. While cooking the chili I got a call letting me know I was missing lasagna and that a place had even been set at the table for me. I work 5 minutes from Maggie's house, so I wasn't going to make the 1 hour drive tonight.


----------



## leigti

smarch said:


> I just had my best night ever in college. Started off rough alone at the senior barbecue, since I literally and bad at just going up to friends and saying hello and joining them... So thankfully they've caught on and seine got me. They then invited me to go out with them to a local bar (it's "airspray" night: aka gay night, did I mention these were my pride friends lol) anyways me who never goes out felt wanted!! They invited me!! So of course I went, I actually ended up on the dance floor (that's NEVER willingly happened), thankfully I'm not the only one who left "early" and before we went out I even got to hang out on campus in their apartment dorm before, and sip some wine. NOW I've had the full college experience.
> View attachment 130084
> 
> View attachment 130085
> 
> View attachment 130086


How funny, drinking wine out of a big plastic cup. Wow does that bring back memories  except we didn't drink wine, it was usually rum and Coke or something like that. Is "hairspray" the code word you use when talking about getting together with gay friends? My gay friends use the word "family" if they are around possibly intolerant people. I usually end up being one of the few straight people in the room, but I don't care. I'm glad you had a good time.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It seems I was supposed to be at Maggie's house for dinner tonight. While cooking the chili I got a call letting me know I was missing lasagna and that a place had even been set at the table for me. I work 5 minutes from Maggie's house, so I wasn't going to make the 1 hour drive tonight.


Well damn, they should've let you know a little earlier.


----------



## leigti

leigti said:


> Well damn, they should've let you know a little earlier.


Say hi to them for me. I wanted to meet everybody but my mind and finances etc. were not in the right place this weekend.


----------



## Gillian M

Hello everyone!  How are you? And how are your  torts, turtles, dogs, cats and the rest? Hope you are all well.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 130044
> 
> Hope you like it


 Really sweet!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> They haven't started yet! I guess the Doppler said it wasn't going to last long.
> 
> I agree! It's going to mess up their mojo!



I always wonder why NASCAR has most of their races back East where they get rained out half the damn time. Then ya gotta watch the race at midnight or so.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

JAYGEE said:


> How about those Rockets! !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 129991


How about Jeff Gordon going for a 5th championship in his final year?! I hate for him to quit.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Yippie!!!!
> 
> View attachment 130007


congrats, but be afraid, be very afraid....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I love b.b. kings music . He was born in 1925 He's had a good run . He will be missed in the blues music community .


By me too....


----------



## Killerrookie

Girlfriend just showed me what was in the newspaper today.


Very interesting.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Killerrookie said:


> Texas is life!!



I was driving thru Nebraska one day, listening to 2 other truck drivers chatting on the CB radio. One says" Man! We are in the middle of no where aren't we?"...the other driver says, "NO, I been nowhere, it's in Texass"....hahaha
Guess it loses something in the retelling, but it was damned funny at the time....I been in Texass too. It takes days to get across in a big truck....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night Noel, Maggie, Yvonne, Jaizei, Mommy of 4, Myroli, Sarah, JAYGEE, Kevin, Adam, Mike, Jacqui, David, Gillian, Austin (killer rookie), and all the others I didn't mention


Good night you, sleep good....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Myroli said:


> That would be interesting since right now he's a sulcata lol  but yeah he's getting a che tmrw, I guess it doesn't matter what kind?


It's a lot cheaper to buy a black light bulb at K-mart for $4. That's all I use in my inside habitats...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, fellow tortoise ticklers.
It's another beautiful day here.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, fellow tortoise ticklers.
> It's another beautiful day here.


Morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Morning


Hey! How are ya?


----------



## Myroli

maggie3fan said:


> It's a lot cheaper to buy a black light bulb at K-mart for $4. That's all I use in my inside habitats...


And that works for heat? Awesome, except we don't have a Kmart anywhere around here, the last one got torn down like 10 years ago :/


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, fellow tortoise ticklers.
> It's another beautiful day here.


 Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and as usual......Tiidgy. Enjoy the nice weather.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning!


 Good afternoon.How are you? And what about your studies? All fine? Hope so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

We will!
You, too, Gillian.
And Oli of course.
Tidgy sends kiss kiss.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We will!
> You, too, Gillian.
> And Oli of course.
> Tidgy sends kiss kiss.


 Glad to hear you're all well, and a KISS to Tidgy from...OLI!


----------



## JAYGEE

mike taylor said:


> This is the expensive one. This one has the tactical scope ,the bipod ,and the muzzle brake . Does yours have all of that on it ?


No mine does not. Just scope.


----------



## JAYGEE

maggie3fan said:


> How about Jeff Gordon going for a 5th championship in his final year?! I hate for him to quit.


I don't keep up with Nascar, but I do watch it every now and then.


----------



## JAYGEE

Good morning!


----------



## JAYGEE

mike taylor said:


> I would fall over myself selling it .


I paid $378 for the rifle, $20 FFL transfer, and $185 for the scope.

So if the guy comes through and buys if for $800 I will be happy. Lol

I got it when Remington was having their friends and family discount event!


----------



## mike taylor

JAYGEE said:


> I paid $378 for the rifle, $20 FFL transfer, and $185 for the scope.
> 
> So if the guy comes through and buys if for $800 I will be happy. Lol
> 
> I got it when Remington was having their friends and family discount event!


You lucked out . I have the model 700 7 mm . Its a cannon,good for long distance shooting . The deer don't have a chance . I also have a military 308 sniper rifle . Awesome gun can shoot flies off a fence post with it .


----------



## JAYGEE

mike taylor said:


> You lucked out . I have the model 700 7 mm . Its a cannon,good for long distance shooting . The deer don't have a chance . I also have a military 308 sniper rifle . Awesome gun can shoot flies off a fence post with it .


I bought in hopes of going hog hunting, but haven't gone and doubt I will. 

So I figured instead of sitting in the closet might as well sell it.


----------



## smarch

leigti said:


> How funny, drinking wine out of a big plastic cup. Wow does that bring back memories  except we didn't drink wine, it was usually rum and Coke or something like that. Is "hairspray" the code word you use when talking about getting together with gay friends? My gay friends use the word "family" if they are around possibly intolerant people. I usually end up being one of the few straight people in the room, but I don't care. I'm glad you had a good time.


I would have loved stuff harder than wine, but I was driving us to the bar so I had to pass up on stuff that was harder. "Airspray" is just what that club we went to calls their gay night. I don't use code lol intolerant people are gonna deal with it or leave lol.


----------



## smarch




----------



## Moozillion

smarch said:


> View attachment 130101


WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! YOU totally ROCK!!!!! 

I love that picture of you, BTW.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> View attachment 130101



Enhance


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! YOU totally ROCK!!!!!
> 
> I love that picture of you, BTW.


 Doesn't she look great?!


----------



## mike taylor

Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning!


 It's 5.12pm here so....good afternoon.


----------



## Momof4

Happy Saturday!!! I'm still in bed!
We are going to buy a ship load of materials to start my outdoor enclosure if my kids game is cancelled today. 
@smarch YOU ROCK!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Have fun today you PNW travelers!!!


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> View attachment 130101


 A Wonderful photo, and yet again.....

CONGRATS!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I was driving thru Nebraska one day, listening to 2 other truck drivers chatting on the CB radio. One says" Man! We are in the middle of no where aren't we?"...the other driver says, "NO, I been nowhere, it's in Texass"....hahaha
> Guess it loses something in the retelling, but it was damned funny at the time....I been in Texass too. It takes days to get across in a big truck....



Days is right. I find it a boring for lack of a better term to drive across. I figure that is why they drive so fast there.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Doesn't she look great?!



Yes she does!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Happy Saturday!!! I'm still in bed!
> We are going to buy a ship load of materials to start my outdoor enclosure if my kids game is cancelled today.
> @smarch YOU ROCK!!!!!



Wow you have a ship to bring it all home in! Lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> View attachment 130101


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Wow you have a ship to bring it all home in! Lol


On another subject! ! !

We miss you Jacqui. She made Lasagna, it was so good. 

Hope thing are getting better over there. Ken will join us for part of day like home made doughnuts for breakfast.

We miss you!!!...Hope for next time~~


----------



## Lyn W

smarch said:


> View attachment 130101


Congratulations!!


----------



## Momof4

@Jacqui you didn't travel?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> On another subject! ! !
> 
> We miss you Jacqui. She made Lasagna, it was so good.
> 
> Hope thing are getting better over there. Ken will join us for part of day like home made doughnuts for breakfast.
> 
> We miss you!!!...Hope for next time~~



He is doing good. I am on my way back up to do more babysitting while the adults spend time at the hospital.

Keep rubbing in about the food and fun. *grumble grumble*.

Tell everybody "Good morning"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> View attachment 130101


Brilliant!!!! 
Good on you!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> @Jacqui you didn't travel?



 No.  My stepson went into the Eroom for what ended up being appendix (sp) surgery. I stayed with the three kids, so his wife and mother could be with him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> No.  My stepson went into the Eroom for what ended up being appendix (sp) surgery. I stayed with the three kids, so his wife and mother could be with him.


Oh,gosh.
More bad luck for you.
Hope stepson's doing well.
And that you get some good things happening in your life soon.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> No.  My stepson went into the Eroom for what ended up being appendix (sp) surgery. I stayed with the three kids, so his wife and mother could be with him.



Oh no, so sorry on both accounts!! 
What a bummer


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> No.  My stepson went into the Eroom for what ended up being appendix (sp) surgery. I stayed with the three kids, so his wife and mother could be with him.


That sucks. Hope he's getting better now


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh,gosh.
> More bad luck for you.
> Hope stepson's doing well.
> And that you get some good things happening in your life soon.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh,gosh.
> More bad luck for you.
> Hope stepson's doing well.
> And that you get some good things happening in your life soon.




All in how you look at it. It was good luck Jerm went in when he did. It was caught fairly early and quickly.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Oh no, so sorry on both accounts!!
> What a bummer



I am bummed about missing what would have been a wonderful weekend, but trying to keep looking at all the positives to counterbalance it all like time with three see ones. Or getting to see a wild box turtle crossing the road this am.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> That sucks. Hope he's getting better now



He is and should be out in a couple of days. They have had a run of bad luck lately. A house they were moving to, they ended up not getting to rent. A few days ago, the little one turned blue and went to the ER. This is the one born with heart problems. I hope this meets their bad things come in threes.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## AZtortMom

smarch said:


> View attachment 130101


You Look great! Congrats!!


----------



## smarch

I thought graduating was supposed to make you happy... Unfortunately shortly after saying goodbye to my friends a wave of panic flooded over me and I pretty much cried my whole drive home and still am. Too much too soon, I don't want to work my job my whole life, I want to do art, I want to go to art school, I know I can't keep my job and attend art school full time... I'm so kshebrjdingu confused and distraught! I think I'm going to bed, I'll face the world later... With Cuervo, lots of Cuervo


----------



## leigti

Just take it a day at a time. You don't have to figure it all out right this second. The transition from college to "life" is scary. But you'll be fine. And if you go to art school or grad school or whatever then you'll be fine there too. Go a little easy on the Cuervo


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> I thought graduating was supposed to make you happy... Unfortunately shortly after saying goodbye to my friends a wave of panic flooded over me and I pretty much cried my whole drive home and still am. Too much too soon, I don't want to work my job my whole life, I want to do art, I want to go to art school, I know I can't keep my job and attend art school full time... I'm so kshebrjdingu confused and distraught! I think I'm going to bed, I'll face the world later... With Cuervo, lots of Cuervo


 Part of being an adult is making tough choices. I hope you can find some peace making those decisions. Congratulations on graduating. That's a major life achievement so you should enjoy that for a bit before you worry about life.


----------



## tortdad

My wife saw a big slider trying to cross the street in front of our house. We've had a lot of storms the past few days so he could have come from anywhere but he was pretty dried out so I took him down the street to our neighborhood pond and he took off


----------



## AZtortMom

smarch said:


> I thought graduating was supposed to make you happy... Unfortunately shortly after saying goodbye to my friends a wave of panic flooded over me and I pretty much cried my whole drive home and still am. Too much too soon, I don't want to work my job my whole life, I want to do art, I want to go to art school, I know I can't keep my job and attend art school full time... I'm so kshebrjdingu confused and distraught! I think I'm going to bed, I'll face the world later... With Cuervo, lots of Cuervo


Take a breath and take it one day at a time. If that is too much, take it one breath at a time. You got this. *hugs*


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> He is and should be out in a couple of days. They have had a run of bad luck lately. A house they were moving to, they ended up not getting to rent. A few days ago, the little one turned blue and went to the ER. This is the one born with heart problems. I hope this meets their bad things come in threes.


I hope everything gets better soon


----------



## Killerrookie

So it's raining outside so I decided to let Luie run around the house


----------



## AZtortMom

Killerrookie said:


> So it's raining outside so I decided to let Luie run around the house
> View attachment 130182
> 
> View attachment 130183
> 
> View attachment 130184


Hi Luie *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Getting closer. Tile is laid, sink is in


ordered other large cabinet for the opposite wall. It should be in in next month


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Looking really good, Noel. 
You must be very pleased.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So much food has been eatin


----------



## Lyn W

smarch said:


> I thought graduating was supposed to make you happy... Unfortunately shortly after saying goodbye to my friends a wave of panic flooded over me and I pretty much cried my whole drive home and still am. Too much too soon, I don't want to work my job my whole life, I want to do art, I want to go to art school, I know I can't keep my job and attend art school full time... I'm so kshebrjdingu confused and distraught! I think I'm going to bed, I'll face the world later... With Cuervo, lots of Cuervo



Hi Smarch, I think what you're feeling is quite normal, after all it's end of one era when everyone goes there separate ways and the start of another. I can remember feeling the same when I graduated. I don't know what job you do or anything about your circumstances but don't give up on your passion for art. If it's financial reasons that are stopping you going to art school at the moment then maybe just look at your current job as a means to an end. If I'm talking through my Welsh hat then please forgive me no offence is intended, I just hope you get to follow your dream.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I thought graduating was supposed to make you happy... Unfortunately shortly after saying goodbye to my friends a wave of panic flooded over me and I pretty much cried my whole drive home and still am. Too much too soon, I don't want to work my job my whole life, I want to do art, I want to go to art school, I know I can't keep my job and attend art school full time... I'm so kshebrjdingu confused and distraught! I think I'm going to bed, I'll face the world later... With Cuervo, lots of Cuervo




What kind of art do you want to do?


----------



## jaizei

It's real and it's spectacular.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is Stephanie our rockstar server


The manager even stopped by to see us…


----------



## cmacusa3

tortdad said:


> My wife saw a big slider trying to cross the street in front of our house. We've had a lot of storms the past few days so he could have come from anywhere but he was pretty dried out so I took him down the street to our neighborhood pond and he took off
> View attachment 130154




my neighbor had one too, of course he didn't know what to do with it.


----------



## cmacusa3

And this morning I took my daughter for a ride in my sons jeep with the tops off, a musk turtle was in the road, when she picked it up to move it, it took a nice poop all over her.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looking really good, Noel.
> You must be very pleased.


Thanks! I am


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> And this morning I took my daughter for a ride in my sons jeep with the tops off, a musk turtle was in the road, when she picked it up to move it, it took a nice poop all over her.


Defensive action.
Fair play turtle!!
And to you and your daughter.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Steven and Irene had a wonderful meal…


----------



## cmacusa3

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Defensive action.
> Fair play turtle!!
> And to you and your daughter.


That's true, not stop being mean to people  jk


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

(and maybe a story or two from Maggie)


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven and Irene had a wonderful meal…
> View attachment 130211



Careful. Whenever I take pictures of people when they're not looking they call me a creeper.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> Careful. Whenever I take pictures of people when they're not looking they call me a creeper.


Your point?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Have fun today you PNW travelers!!!



I am not a traveler, but damn, we're having a good time! I held an alligator!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maggie is sending the cat home with Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings

smarch said:


> I thought graduating was supposed to make you happy... Unfortunately shortly after saying goodbye to my friends a wave of panic flooded over me and I pretty much cried my whole drive home and still am. Too much too soon, I don't want to work my job my whole life, I want to do art, I want to go to art school, I know I can't keep my job and attend art school full time... I'm so kshebrjdingu confused and distraught! I think I'm going to bed, I'll face the world later... With Cuervo, lots of Cuervo



I went thru the same thing. I love Jose Cuervo, you are a friend of mine!!!...
However, every time I drank I ended up in spots, Santa Barbara county jail, San Francisco county jail....I have not gone to jail since I stopped drinking. I am now 29 yrs sober, and it ain't too bad....Anytime, after you do what you gotta do, let me know if you want to go to an AA meeting with me....


----------



## leigti

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> And this morning I took my daughter for a ride in my sons jeep with the tops off, a musk turtle was in the road, when she picked it up to move it, it took a nice poop all over her.


No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, that's about it.
All as expected, really.
I'll be on taking a peek for the next handful of days, but message by PM please, if anyone should wish to chat.
Love most of you very much, but it's all got a bit much.
And congrats to the others, you win.
That's all folks.


----------



## Jacqui

Hey I recognize that afghan! One of the members in here made it for her.  Look like you guys wore them out. 


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven and
> had a wonderful meal…
> View attachment 130211


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> I am not a traveler, but damn, we're having a good time! I held an alligator!!!!


A real alligator like this ?


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven and Irene had a wonderful meal…
> View attachment 130211


Yes we do. 

But the company are better! ! ! ! !

OH God I'm ugly! ! !


----------



## Moozillion

maggie3fan said:


> I went thru the same thing. I love Jose Cuervo, you are a friend of mine!!!...
> However, every time I drank I ended up in spots, Santa Barbara county jail, San Francisco county jail....I have not gone to jail since I stopped drinking. I am now 29 yrs sober, and it ain't too bad....Anytime, after you do what you gotta do, let me know if you want to go to an AA meeting with me....


Happy, Joyous and Free!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> Happy, Joyous and Free!!!!


To thine own self be true


----------



## Momof4

Hello,
Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone at home?


----------



## mike taylor

I'm here .


----------



## leigti

bouaboua said:


> Yes we do.
> 
> But the company are better! ! ! ! !
> 
> OH God I'm ugly! ! !


You are not ugly! But I think we're going to need some candid shots of Cowboy Ken. Fair is fair.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

What a bunch of night owls


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> And this morning I took my daughter for a ride in my sons jeep with the tops off, a musk turtle was in the road, when she picked it up to move it, it took a nice poop all over her.


Oh, it is so nice when they do that. 
It's nice to know you guys are looking out for turtles in the road.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> Hello,
> Is there anybody in there?
> Just nod if you can hear me.
> Is there anyone at home?


----------



## Moozillion

mike taylor said:


> I'm here .


Sorry, mike- I think the general opinion of forum members is that you are "not all there!"


----------



## Momof4

Dug and sunk 26 post today! So tired!


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> Dug and sunk 26 post today! So tired!


That doesn't sound like one bit of fun. I've done it, it's hard work.


----------



## Momof4

leigti said:


> That doesn't sound like one bit of fun. I've done it, it's hard work.



It wasn't horrible because it rained the last two days so the ground was soft! Otherwise, it would have been like cement!! Tomorrow the panels go up! 
My whole family helped and I'm so grateful!!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven and Irene had a wonderful meal…
> View attachment 130211


Not sure how Steven made it after his China trip!


----------



## tortdad

Looks like tall had a good time


----------



## tortdad

We just got back from watching the Houston Asteros beat the Blue Jays. It was a good baseball game.


----------



## cmacusa3

tortdad said:


> We just got back from watching the Houston Asteros beat the Blue Jays. It was a good baseball game.


Sweet! I'm listening to Tornado sirens here in Okie land.


----------



## leigti

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Sweet! I'm listening to Tornado sirens here in Okie land.


Time to go to the basement. Be safe out there.


----------



## cmacusa3

We went in our safe room for about 10 minutes, now heavy rain but sirens still going off


----------



## leigti

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> We went in our safe room for about 10 minutes, now heavy rain but sirens still going off


So go back in the safe room.


----------



## cmacusa3

leigti said:


> So go back in the safe room.


Bad stuff has past by.


----------



## leigti

Okay, I'm sure you've been in more tornadoes than I have. We didn't have very big ones where I grew up. We never really took cover, my friend from Indiana however would hide in the basement the minute she heard a tornado warning all the rest of us just stood outside and watched. She was obviously the smarter one.


----------



## cmacusa3

Haha yeah I've taken pictures of a few in the past, in my young dumb days.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Dug and sunk 26 post today! So tired!


Remind me. What are these posts for? If I had that many to do I'd have my neighbor come down with his tractor auger and drill them. But that's just me. I think posts should be a good 4' deep, packed with gravel.


----------



## bouaboua

@maggie3fan I'm so honored to be accepted in your house for dinner. 

The food is great, but the company are better.














You don't even have to wash my plate afterward ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

One of my most favorite days lately was today. Great company, great food, great adventures.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Steven, I've made it home


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven, I've made it home


Good night, Sweet dream! ! ! !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> Good night, Sweet dream! ! ! !


I am so glad you and Irene came. I had SO much fun. And you Do know how to get that Charger going. What a great weekend. I think I gained 10 pounds, I got to eat bbq ribs, meatballs, fries, cole slaw, more ribs, garlic bread, french bread, smashed potatoes, ice cream, oh Lordy! I ate so many different things I can't even remember them all. Oh, way lots of lasagna, more bread, home made donuts at the Farmers Market.... Steven went into a food coma, fun times.
I liked when we were laughing so much in the restaurant. We did sorta irritate some people, but laughing as much as we did oh well......Just plain ole fun! Thanks for everything...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

For anyone interested, those are Virginia Rose plates made by Homer Laughlin. They were my grandmother's, so they are over 100 years old....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maggie has the set. Even the gravies.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I'm here .



Too bad you weren't here, we had a ball and I had a relationship with a 5 ft alligator....maybe 4 ft, but still! I saw a HERD of Sulcata and I really hope Irene posts her pictures of them. My camera got broken...


----------



## leigti

maggie3fan said:


> For anyone interested, those are Virginia Rose plates made by Homer Laughlin. They were my grandmother's, so they are over 100 years old....


I noticed those plates. They are very nice. And a tablecloth and everything? At my house people are lucky to get Corel and a paper towel.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Hey I recognize that afghan! One of the members in here made it for her.  Look like you guys wore them out.


Yep on both counts. I am so sorry you couldn't make it. We ate so much and we laughed so much my stomach hurt...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

leigti said:


> You are not ugly! But I think we're going to need some candid shots of Cowboy Ken. Fair is fair.


Tina, no....no shots of Ken...Seeing him in person is bad enough...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

leigti said:


> I noticed those plates. They are very nice. And a tablecloth and everything? At my house people are lucky to get Corel and a paper towel.


Shoot, not only did I use a slik antique tablecloth, but the purple on the plates are gifts and thank you cards for all. I did it *UP *girlfriend!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> We just got back from watching the Houston Asteros beat the Blue Jays. It was a good baseball game.



I missed the All Star race at Charlotte this evening, and Kyle Busch is back racing, I was pretty excited at seeing that, but then I had to leave...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Not sure how Steven made it after his China trip!


Your answer is to look at him and Irene sleeping on my couch...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

leigti said:


> Okay, I'm sure you've been in more tornadoes than I have. We didn't have very big ones where I grew up. We never really took cover, my friend from Indiana however would hide in the basement the minute she heard a tornado warning all the rest of us just stood outside and watched. She was obviously the smarter one.



I lived in Tulsa for some years, never saw a tornado, but Oklahoma knows how to have storms. Man some were bad....


----------



## leigti

maggie3fan said:


> Tina, no....no shots of Ken...Seeing him in person is bad enough...


I've seen him in person and I lived to tell about it.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> A real alligator like this ?



Oh hell Mike....mine was quite a bit bigger....sorry...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

leigti said:


> I've seen him in person and I lived to tell about it.


I kinda think your eye is playing tricks on you...hahahaha


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> Yes we do.
> 
> But the company are better! ! ! ! !
> 
> OH God I'm ugly! ! !


No you are not, all you need is.....nothing! You are fine...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

JAYGEE said:


> I don't keep up with Nascar, but I do watch it every now and then.



That's ok, I don't know much about guns either, 'cept a Glock nine (grew up in Calif, we all belonged to gangs.)...


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, that's about it.
> All as expected, really.
> I'll be on taking a peek for the next handful of days, but message by PM please, if anyone should wish to chat.
> Love most of you very much, but it's all got a bit much.
> And congrats to the others, you win.
> That's all folks.


 And PMs are welcome from you anytime too


----------



## JAYGEE

maggie3fan said:


> That's ok, I don't know much about guns either, 'cept a Glock nine (grew up in Calif, we all belonged to gangs.)...


You sound hard core, remind me bot to mess with you. 

[emoji12]


----------



## taza

Whats going on @Tidgy's Dad I missed something? I don't say much on this forum I'm a quiet person, but I read it faithfully everyday. I feel like I have gotten to know everyone, and wonder throughout the day what everyone is up to. Hope you don't leave cause I enjoy your contribution to the forum.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


----------



## jaizei

@Yellow Turtle01


----------



## jaizei

@Yellow Turtle01


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> @Yellow Turtle01


----------



## jaizei

@Yellow Turtle01


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 130277


----------



## jaizei

@Yellow Turtle01


----------



## jaizei

@Yellow Turtle01


----------



## jaizei

@Yellow Turtle01


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 130277







*Hands up if you get that


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> @Yellow Turtle01


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Good goodness, guys! This is a little much, jaizei


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Dug and sunk 26 post today! So tired!



Impressive! How big will it be?


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>



Ditto!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Ditto!


No... THE ditto


----------



## Jacqui

So whatcha doing for your day?


----------



## Jacqui

Something unbelievable is happening here.... It is NOT raining!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> No... THE ditto



He is a kinda cute fellow.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Something unbelievable is happening here.... It is NOT raining!


What! It is here  What are going to do?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> So whatcha doing for your day?


I don't know, really... Since it's all dreary a cheery, I was thinking I would finally go see (shortens) the Marvel movie in theaters  
But you have sun! So enjoy it


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> It wasn't horrible because it rained the last two days so the ground was soft! Otherwise, it would have been like cement!! Tomorrow the panels go up!
> My whole family helped and I'm so grateful!!





Nah  That sounds pretty awesome. Who's going in there?


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Remind me. What are these posts for? If I had that many to do I'd have my neighbor come down with his tractor auger and drill them. But that's just me. I think posts should be a good 4' deep, packed with gravel.



A new enclosure!! This is the 2nd outdoor I have. The first one is smaller and has a cover. 
My husband is not a procrastinator, when I said I will need a larger pen he drew it up and we headed to Lowes the next day. 
This one should last a few years before we need to expand it. 
We used post concrete which is super easy!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Something unbelievable is happening here.... It is NOT raining!




What???


----------



## taza

Momof4 said:


> A new enclosure!! This is the 2nd outdoor I have. The first one is smaller and has a cover.
> My husband is not a procrastinator, when I said I will need a larger pen he drew it up and we headed to Lowes the next day.
> This one should last a few years before we need to expand it.
> We used post concrete which is super easy!


Pictures please!


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Have fun today you PNW travelers!!!


 Hi! And yet again...._CONGRATULATIONS_! GOD only knows how many times I've said it. (Only joking ).

So how did things go. Hope all went well and that you had a *GREAT* time. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, that's about it.
> All as expected, really.
> I'll be on taking a peek for the next handful of days, but message by PM please, if anyone should wish to chat.
> Love most of you very much, but it's all got a bit much.
> And congrats to the others, you win.
> That's all folks.



What's going on?? I don't get?


----------



## Momof4

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 130281
> 
> Nah  That sounds pretty awesome. Who's going in there?




Happy Birthday!! 

Hopefully a sulcata!!! I don't have him yet.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I'm not sure either.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> Happy Birthday!!
> 
> Hopefully a sulcata!!! I don't have him yet.


Thank you! Cool. Currently, you have a boy and a girl or two girls?


----------



## Momof4

My Padres need to step it up a bit!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! And yet again...._CONGRATULATIONS_! GOD only knows how many times I've said it. (Only joking ).
> 
> So how did things go. Hope all went well and that you had a *GREAT* time. Hope to hear from you soon.


We had so much fun. A friend of mine received some much needed I.D. of 6 turtles he had that came in. We had a wonderful meal full of fellowship and laughs. Pictures will be upcoming.


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Birthday Yellow Turtle01 - hope you have a tortriffic day!


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm not sure either.


 Happy Birthday! Obviously to your tort!!


----------



## Myroli

Jacqui said:


> Something unbelievable is happening here.... It is NOT raining!


Yeah, you sent it to us in texas lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We lucked out Saturday with no rain. The sky looked ready to all day but it never developed.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Impressive! How big will it be?



I need to do the math on that one!! One section is sorta pie shaped. I need to move my reds on that side and then tear down their old one. How long should I wait to allow a new tort to be on the soil of old torts territory? A few months? 
I'm so excited! We are also doing a 4ft gate and a 2ft gate on the reds side. I told my husband a wheelbarrow had to fit thru.


----------



## mike taylor

Happy birthday yellow !


----------



## cmacusa3

Happy Bday Yellow turtle!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Happy Birthday Delaney!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Happy birthday yellow !


Did you see the pix of MY alligator Mike???


Happy B'day Yellow...you're gonna catch up to me...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> (and maybe a story or two from Maggie)


I did not bore them to sleep....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is Stephanie our rockstar server
> View attachment 130200
> 
> The manager even stopped by to see us…



cuz we were making too much noise.....hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> Did you see the pix of MY alligator Mike???
> 
> 
> Happy B'day Yellow...you're gonna catch up to me...


Nope , didn't see them . Let me go back and find them .


----------



## mike taylor

Can't find any pictures of the alligator . Did you post them in chat or another thread .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I don't think they've been uploaded yet. When I get them, I'll post them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> cuz we were making too much noise.....hahaha


Some people can't handle groups laughing and having a good time. LOL


----------



## mike taylor

I would've told you guys to shut it . I trying to enjoy my food . Hahaha kidding !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> I would've told you guys to shut it . I trying to enjoy my food . Hahaha kidding !


And then I would've got up and sat real close to you, sharing your food.


----------



## mike taylor

Hahaha you probably would .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Hahaha you probably would .


You know it.


----------



## jaizei

that's when you counter with 'hand on thigh'.


----------



## mike taylor

No that's pushing it . That would get you a black eye .


----------



## leigti

You never know, that person might like that.


----------



## jaizei

Knowing your opponent and where they draw the line is key.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, If it was a female . Not KEN or JAIZEI !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If just wink and pull the corner of my mouth downbb


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Happy Bday Yellow turtle!





AbdullaAli said:


> Happy Birthday Delaney!


Thanks folks! 
I went to the Greater Cleveland Aqurium. I can appreciate how much effort and money goes into making that turtle water shine like diamonds


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Happy birthday yellow !


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> Happy Birthday Yellow Turtle01 - hope you have a tortriffic day!


 Been very tortaculer , thank you!


----------



## Gillian M

H A P P Y  B I T R T H D A Y


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


 Hello Mr. Bean.I wonder when your birthday is.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Thanks folks!
> I went to the Greater Cleveland Aqurium. I can appreciate how much effort and money goes into making that turtle water shine like diamonds



Funny... I don't see any pictures.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

(It didn't really happen!)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Funny... I don't see any pictures.


I didn't take any. In fact, I didn't take my phone. 
For a bit of fun though, I'll tell you abut the sharks. The tank is HUGE. And (as the sign said) there was a 160' tunnel to walk about in. ...Looking far into water stresses the eyes out, man.
And there was a big yellow eel that kept creepily looking over the 'ship' in the tank, all like sooooooon.
Sorry


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I didn't take any. In fact, I didn't take my phone.
> For a bit of



Hmmm, then I might have to agree with Ken. 


Sorry, rules of the Internet & all.


----------



## jaizei

If something happens and I don't tweet, instagram or Facebook post about it, did it really happen?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Hmmm, then I might have to agree with Ken.
> 
> 
> Sorry, rules of the Internet & all.


Meh, that's okay


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> If something happens and I don't tweet, instagram or Facebook post about it, did it really happen?


Hey, I bought a shirt. Does that count?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> If something happens and I don't tweet, instagram or Facebook post about it, did it really happen?


Yes. Or else my life is a lie.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> (It didn't really happen!)


...Nice new avatar


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> ...Nice new avatar


LOL. Better reflection perhaps of my true personality … 16 but so too old.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Mr. Bean.I wonder when your birthday is.


Leap year.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey, I bought a shirt. Does that count?



You took a picture of the shirt so yes.


----------



## AZtortMom

@Yellow Turtle01


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I would've told you guys to shut it . I trying to enjoy my food . Hahaha kidding !



First we had appetizers, Margaritas, beer and then we each ordered a main dish to be shared by everyone. All the food was in the middle of the table, and man it was good. I stuffed myself. I can't button my skinny jeans now....So much fun, all the stuff we saw, man the herd of Sulcata was really fun and that alligator completed one of my bucket list. She was cool and snuggled up to your neck. I can hardly wait for the pix....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A good time really was had by all. The gator even enjoyed getting all warmed up by the human prey animals. Hehe


----------



## mike taylor

Even the alligator knows not to mess with Maggie . haha Love you Maggie .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 130348
> @Yellow Turtle01


Best yet


----------



## Jacqui

How has everybody's weekend been?


----------



## mike taylor

Having fun over here pumping water out of my enclosures . We have one more week of rain ahead of us .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Having fun over here pumping water out of my enclosures . We have one more week of rain ahead of us .



You mean our enclosures are not suppose to be swamps and lakes?


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> You mean our enclosures are not suppose to be swamps and lakes?


Nope they are not suppose to be swamps . This rain is crazy . To much at one time . That means August is going to be dry .


----------



## Myroli

mike taylor said:


> Nope they are not suppose to be swamps . This rain is crazy . To much at one time . That means August is going to be dry .


I don't know...winter was pretty wet too so maybe this will just be a REALLY rainy year?


----------



## mike taylor

I hope not . This weather has messed up the fishing and hunting so far .


----------



## leigti

You guys need to send some of that water up here. We are very dry.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> How has everybody's weekend been?


Pretty good. Still working on the kitchen and enjoying the nice weather


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Is it bad that when I see a dog at work I run over to play with it, and when I see a customer at work I run the other way!!


----------



## mike taylor

leigti said:


> You guys need to send some of that water up here. We are very dry.


I wish I could . Just the water I've pumped out of my enclosures could water your grass .


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> How has everybody's weekend been?


I had lots fun. We miss you.


----------



## tortdad

GO ROCKETS!!!
#clutchcity


----------



## mike taylor

Hey,Steve where's the pictures ? You guys looked like you had fun .


----------



## Moozillion

Busy weekend, but good!


----------



## Momof4

Here's a glimpse of my weekend.


----------



## leigti

There was a drive-by shooting about 50 yards from my back gate. Pretty scary. Nobody was hurt but it shot out the windows of an apartment building. I was outside cleaning the chicken coop. All my neighbors were also outside. Damn I love my neighborhood :-(


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Hey,Steve where's the pictures ? You guys looked like you had fun .


First show you my my rental. How you like this??


----------



## mike taylor

You know me Steven I'm a Ford man . Mustang would have been my choice . But a reversed engineered Ford is just as sweet them Dodge brothers build a nice car .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> There was a drive-by shooting about 50 yards from my back gate. Pretty scary. Nobody was hurt but it shot out the windows of an apartment building. I was outside cleaning the chicken coop. All my neighbors were also outside. Damn I love my neighborhood :-(


Holy crap Tina! So not cool, but so happy everyone ended well.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Holy crap Tina! So not cool, but so happy everyone ended well.


Yeah it was a little scary. I heard five distinct shots and then a car peeling away. There have been shootings around here before. A police informant was shot dead in his driveway three blocks away. I was planning on walking my dog tonight which would have taken me right by that apartment building. Me and the dogs are staying put thank you  i've lived in this neighborhood about 12 years and have never had any problems. Hell, I've probably seen all those gangbangers grow up. I get a little scared because I can't see well enough to really tell what people look like or what they are doing. That apartment building is trouble so it's not completely surprising but still scary. You never want innocent people to get hurt. Kids were outside to what if they would've gotten hurt? Scary scary stuff. I don't understand the gang culture and I never will.it's just a bunch of people fighting for no good reason and looking for revenge.


----------



## leigti

Anybody in the market for a cute little house with a great tortoise enclosure, Dog run, and chicken coop in the backyard?


----------



## bouaboua

Maggie's tortoise collections.


----------



## smarch

Lyn W said:


> Hi Smarch, I think what you're feeling is quite normal, after all it's end of one era when everyone goes there separate ways and the start of another. I can remember feeling the same when I graduated. I don't know what job you do or anything about your circumstances but don't give up on your passion for art. If it's financial reasons that are stopping you going to art school at the moment then maybe just look at your current job as a means to an end. If I'm talking through my Welsh hat then please forgive me no offence is intended, I just hope you get to follow your dream.


I'm currently an engineer... With a communications degree not engineering, and wanting to go to art school... It's part financial reasons, and part being terrified to give up the stable job I've had for over 4 years even though it's not my passion, and the though of doing it forever actually depressed me more. I've inquired with a lot of close art schools to send me more info and am spending all my free time this summer working on art to build a good portfolio to get me set to apply for art schools. I really do need the people supportive of my dreams to keep reminding me its good, because while my family says they support my dreams it's kind of like they're nudging me to stick with engineering since its stable


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> What kind of art do you want to do?


Sculpture specifically. Abstract sculpture


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## smarch

maggie3fan said:


> I went thru the same thing. I love Jose Cuervo, you are a friend of mine!!!...
> However, every time I drank I ended up in spots, Santa Barbara county jail, San Francisco county jail....I have not gone to jail since I stopped drinking. I am now 29 yrs sober, and it ain't too bad....Anytime, after you do what you gotta do, let me know if you want to go to an AA meeting with me....


I hardly really had any Jose Cuervo compared to what people probably think. I just took a swig here and there from my small bottle, just enough to make me stress less about everything. Then again I probably would have had more but Gold doesn't go down as easy as Silver to me. It sounds like I drink a lot I know from the way I talk but I actually drink very little compared to other college kids... My liver is probably yelling about this weekend. Had a piña colada today at Longhorns, all I can think of is the song "Two Piña Coladas" lol


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Here's a glimpse of my weekend.
> View attachment 130385


I like the metal fencing . Did my fencing help you make this decision ?


----------



## smarch

I've been looking into art schools, been feeling a little better... I still she my really been able to eat well though, my stomach is just off from all the anxiety and probably depression. ... I mean I guess I could call it a diet and go from there, might as well look at the positive, if I can't eat I'll lose weight


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Heya


----------



## mike taylor

What's up Nick ? You really need to say more than Hey .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> What's up Nick ? You really need to say more than Hey .


hello


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Leap year.


Hi.I wouldn't be surprised!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Nope , didn't see them . Let me go back and find them .



They haven't been posted as of this post.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> First we had appetizers, Margaritas, beer and then we each ordered a main dish to be shared by everyone. All the food was in the middle of the table, and man it was good. I stuffed myself. I can't button my skinny jeans now....So much fun, all the stuff we saw, man the herd of Sulcata was really fun and that alligator completed one of my bucket list. She was cool and snuggled up to your neck. I can hardly wait for the pix....



To add a little to Maggie's story - Ken had to keep snatching place settings of flatware off vacant tables so we could have clean serving utensils. And every time I wanted to dish myself up a second helping of something there was no serving utensil in the dish, but if one were to look at Maggie, she had a fork in each hand!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Maggie's tortoise collections.
> 
> View attachment 130389
> 
> 
> View attachment 130390
> 
> 
> View attachment 130391
> 
> 
> View attachment 130392
> 
> 
> View attachment 130393
> 
> 
> View attachment 130394
> 
> 
> View attachment 130395
> 
> 
> View attachment 130396


This is a gorgeous post. 
Maggie, you have a wonderful collection!


----------



## mike taylor

Haha When it's time to stuff your face it's time to stuff your face .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

leigti said:


> Anybody in the market for a cute little house with a great tortoise enclosure, Dog run, and chicken coop in the backyard?


Selling your house? It would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Yvonne G

I didn't realize my camera had such a small memory card, and I ran out of space before we ever got to the reptile place. I'll post what pictures I took tomorrow. I'm hungry and tired and I want to spend some 'us' time with Misty!


----------



## mike taylor

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Selling your house? It would be pretty awesome.


Don't fall for it ! Bad neighborhood ! Hahaha


----------



## leigti

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Selling your house? It would be pretty awesome.


Read my post right before that one.


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Leap year.


 Hi. Not only leap year but on.....29th Feb!!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 130348
> @Yellow Turtle01


 A very nice pic and a nice way to send....BIRTHDAY WISHES.


----------



## Momof4

leigti said:


> There was a drive-by shooting about 50 yards from my back gate. Pretty scary. Nobody was hurt but it shot out the windows of an apartment building. I was outside cleaning the chicken coop. All my neighbors were also outside. Damn I love my neighborhood :-(



Yikes!! I would freak and move!!
So glad you missed your walk tonight! Stay safe!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning tort owners and torts! Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> First we had appetizers, Margaritas, beer and then we each ordered a main dish to be shared by everyone. All the food was in the middle of the table, and man it was good. I stuffed myself. I can't button my skinny jeans now....So much fun, all the stuff we saw, man the herd of Sulcata was really fun and that alligator completed one of my bucket list. She was cool and snuggled up to your neck. I can hardly wait for the pix....




Sounds like you all had a blast!! 

I think all of you needed some R&R!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I didn't realize my camera had such a small memory card, and I ran out of space before we ever got to the reptile place. I'll post what pictures I took tomorrow. I'm hungry and tired and I want to spend some 'us' time with Misty!



I guess Misty survived


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> Don't fall for it ! Bad neighborhood ! Hahaha


Ssshhhhh!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I didn't realize my camera had such a small memory card, and I ran out of space before we ever got to the reptile place. I'll post what pictures I took tomorrow. I'm hungry and tired and I want to spend some 'us' time with Misty!


I glad you made it home safe and sound. Misty must very happy to see you! ! ! !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> This is a gorgeous post.
> Maggie, you have a wonderful collection!


thank you


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## tortdad

Hello tort people


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. I call this evening because I'm on graveyard shift. 2 more hours to go…


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all. I call this evening because I'm on graveyard shift. 2 more hours to go…


Loving the new profile pic


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Nope they are not suppose to be swamps . This rain is crazy . To much at one time . That means August is going to be dry .



and the skeeters plentiful.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> There was a drive-by shooting about 50 yards from my back gate. Pretty scary. Nobody was hurt but it shot out the windows of an apartment building. I was outside cleaning the chicken coop. All my neighbors were also outside. Damn I love my neighborhood :-(



Dang sure glad it was only windows and not anything at you place.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Here's a glimpse of my weekend.
> View attachment 130385



You guys do great work.


----------



## Jodie

leigti said:


> Yeah it was a little scary. I heard five distinct shots and then a car peeling away. There have been shootings around here before. A police informant was shot dead in his driveway three blocks away. I was planning on walking my dog tonight which would have taken me right by that apartment building. Me and the dogs are staying put thank you  i've lived in this neighborhood about 12 years and have never had any problems. Hell, I've probably seen all those gangbangers grow up. I get a little scared because I can't see well enough to really tell what people look like or what they are doing. That apartment building is trouble so it's not completely surprising but still scary. You never want innocent people to get hurt. Kids were outside to what if they would've gotten hurt? Scary scary stuff. I don't understand the gang culture and I never will.it's just a bunch of people fighting for no good reason and looking for revenge.


Wow. That's crazy. Glad no one got hurt. You stay safe.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning everybody (good afternoon or evening to the rest of ya)


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie, that is quite the collection.


----------



## tortdad

How's your son doing?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hello


Nicky!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Not only leap year but on.....29th Feb!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

leigti said:


> Yeah it was a little scary. I heard five distinct shots and then a car peeling away. There have been shootings around here before. A police informant was shot dead in his driveway three blocks away. I was planning on walking my dog tonight which would have taken me right by that apartment building. Me and the dogs are staying put thank you  i've lived in this neighborhood about 12 years and have never had any problems. Hell, I've probably seen all those gangbangers grow up. I get a little scared because I can't see well enough to really tell what people look like or what they are doing. That apartment building is trouble so it's not completely surprising but still scary. You never want innocent people to get hurt. Kids were outside to what if they would've gotten hurt? Scary scary stuff. I don't understand the gang culture and I never will.it's just a bunch of people fighting for no good reason and looking for revenge.


Oh. Wow! I'm glad you didn't go walking!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> How's your son doing?



Stepson. He had his birthday yesterday and today will be going home.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> How's your son doing?



How is your Mom?


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> How is your Mom?


Better. She's still anemic and the docs are trying to figure out why but she's doing much better since the last round of stints.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Better. She's still anemic and the docs are trying to figure out why but she's doing much better since the last round of stints.



 Glad to hear that. Hopefully they find the cause for that last issue soon.


----------



## Momof4

Happy Monday!!


----------



## mike taylor

Well another day of good ole rain . woohoo !


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Well another day of good ole rain . woohoo !



Bummer I guess you will be pumping more water?


----------



## Momof4

Texas is getting slammed with rain! Even Black Hawks are rescuing people!


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Happy Monday!!
> View attachment 130419


I've got to find this cup.


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> Well another day of good ole rain . woohoo !


 Hi.We have had another day of.....*STRIKING* *HOT* *SUN*, which my tort and I both *LOVE*! Imagine that temperature reached a maximum of 34 degrees Celcius today. What will June, July and August be like?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Maggie, that is quite the collection.



They didn't get all of them either... Actually, I DO have a great collection of turtle stuff.....


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi.We have had another day of.....*STRIKING* *HOT* *SUN*, which my tort and I both *LOVE*! Imagine that temperature reached a maximum of 34 degrees Celcius today. What will June, July and August be like?


 Here in Jordan there's *BOILING* *HOT* *SUMMER* and *FREEZING* *COLD* *WINTER* with....*SNOW*! Which would you choose if given that choice?
I'd rather Summer, which I think is clear: Winter is *SO, SO* *BORING* here.


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Here in Jordan there's *BOILING* *HOT* *SUMMER* and *FREEZING* *COLD* *WINTER* with....*SNOW*! Which would you choose if given that choice?
> I'd rather Summer, which I think is clear: Winter is *SO, SO* *BORING* here.



That's a tough one!!! I hate cold and hot!! But I guess hot because you can get out of the house.


----------



## Momof4

Off, on another walking field trip where my son will be reciting a poem in the park with his class. I'm going to get my 10,000 steps in today!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I guess Misty survived



She was SO glad to see me. I've never seen her be more excited! (and the feeling was mutual)


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everyone! So glad to be home. I had a great time visiting with my sister and our forum friends - Steven, Irene and Ken. It was such fun. But being away from home, even for a week-end, just does me in. I feel a very big responsibility to my animals. Being away from them makes me a nervous wreck.

I came back to 11 phone messages, but I wanted to check the animals and spend time playing with Misty, so I didn't listen to them until 9:30p (too late to return calls). While I was walking around outside, I notice one of those boxes, well, a plastic milk crate, sitting in my Russian yard. And there was a box of wilted greens by my side door. Then when I listened to my messages, the greens came from someone who had previously adopted a desert tortoise from me (I don't take $$ donations, but always let them know to feel free to bring me veggies any time). The milk crate evidently once held a turtle or tortoise. This is very worrisome to me because that is my Russian yard. Now I don't know if my tortoises have been infected with some unknown germ. I went out at first light and tried to find whatever used to be in the crate, but that yard is so overgrown I couldn't even find my own Russians, let alone a turtle or tortoise that I don't know what it looks like.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wibble!
Just testing.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibble!
> Just testing.


Wobble.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibble!
> Just testing.



Seems to be working now, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, goody.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibble!
> Just testing.


'Weebles wobble but they don't fall down' anyone remember these kids toys?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> 'Weebles wobble but they don't fall down' anyone remember these kids toys?


Yeah, they were rubbish.
And expensive.
And my brother broke mine and it did stay down.
And i'm not here, it's just your imagination.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, they were rubbish.
> And expensive.
> And my brother broke mine and it did stay down.
> And i'm not here, it's just your imagination.


Yes they were - tended to be used more as missiles!
So I'm talking to myself then - nothing new there -do it all day in my job!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, they were rubbish.
> And expensive.
> And my brother broke mine and it did stay down.
> And i'm not here, it's just your imagination.


“Tut, I have lost myself, I am not here:
This is not your Tigby, he’s some other where.”

Excerpt From: William Shakespeare. “Romaino & Tortet .” Act 1 Scene 1, lines 15-16.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Yes they were - tended to be used more as missiles!
> So I'm talking to myself then - nothing new there -do it all day in my job!


Haha... You're a teacher right?


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> “Tut, I have lost myself, I am not here:
> This is not your Tigby, he’s some other where.”
> 
> Excerpt From: William Shakespeare. “Romaino & Tortet .” Act 1 Scene 1, lines 15-16.


 I like Shakespeare but I also like Charles Dickens especially 'A Tale of Two Torties'


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Haha... You're a teacher right?


Yes -at least I try to be!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everyone! So glad to be home. I had a great time visiting with my sister and our forum friends - Steven, Irene and Ken. It was such fun. But being away from home, even for a week-end, just does me in. I feel a very big responsibility to my animals. Being away from them makes me a nervous wreck.
> 
> I came back to 11 phone messages, but I wanted to check the animals and spend time playing with Misty, so I didn't listen to them until 9:30p (too late to return calls). While I was walking around outside, I notice one of those boxes, well, a plastic milk crate, sitting in my Russian yard. And there was a box of wilted greens by my side door. Then when I listened to my messages, the greens came from someone who had previously adopted a desert tortoise from me (I don't take $$ donations, but always let them know to feel free to bring me veggies any time). The milk crate evidently once held a turtle or tortoise. This is very worrisome to me because that is my Russian yard. Now I don't know if my tortoises have been infected with some unknown germ. I went out at first light and tried to find whatever used to be in the crate, but that yard is so overgrown I couldn't even find my own Russians, let alone a turtle or tortoise that I don't know what it looks like.




Did you fine out what it is? or who it is?? Maybe when sun is up, s/he may come out. 

How the people getting into your yard???


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I found the milk crate turtle! I took the garden rake out to the Russian pen and I was going to tamp the ground with it in a methodical pattern and try to find the escaped-from-the-milk-crate turtle, but lo and behold! Avast! and Blimey! there he was, in the water dish. It's rescue #42, a male 3 toe box turtle:






I don't know what it is about new turtles and tortoises that come here - if they have a doggy or kitty other-worldly smell or what, but my cats and Misty are always terribly interested in smelling the rescues. They don't pay a bit of attention to any of the turtles and tortoises on the property - only the rescues.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> 'Weebles wobble but they don't fall down' anyone remember these kids toys?



Yes and I enjoyed them.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> 'Weebles wobble but they don't fall down' anyone remember these kids toys?


I've had one if those.


----------



## Jacqui

Nobody brings me nice gifts lil they do Yvonne.

*gonna go and pout now*


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> Yes and I enjoyed them.





AbdullaAli said:


> I've had one if those.



Whenever I see or hear the word 'wobble' I always think of them and have the urge to say 'weebles wobble,,,,,' etc - the ads must have made a big impression on me all those years ago,


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Did you fine out what it is? or who it is?? Maybe when sun is up, s/he may come out.
> 
> How the people getting into your yard???



I called the one number that occurred about 5 times on my answering machine, and even though I couldn't understand his message (combination of poor hearing and bad quality cell phone), he was the one who left the turtle. He didn't know what kind it was, only that it had a red nose. So I'm thinking, great - a RES!

They didn't get into my yard, they merely leaned over the fence and set the milk crate in the Russian yard. In the meantime, the turtle tipped over the crate and escaped. But I found him, by golly!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Nobody brings me nice gifts lil they do Yvonne.
> 
> *gonna go and pout now*


4 Jacqui:




(U deserve more). 
Have a great day!


----------



## Yvonne G

That makes my throat burn just looking at it!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> That makes my throat burn just looking at it!


Ones for you too:


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Ones for you too:
> View attachment 130462


hahahahaha.........

Where is chocolate?????


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> hahahahaha.........
> 
> Where is chocolate?????


CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!!!


----------



## bouaboua

I'm drowning in chocolate now! ! ! !


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> hahahahaha.........
> 
> Where is chocolate?????


----------



## Yvonne G

With a big glass of ice-cold milk!


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> I'm drowning in chocolate now! ! ! !


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> With a big glass of ice-cold milk!


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 130466


That's more like it!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Keep the milk. Keep the cake. I will however take the frosting. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> 4 Jacqui:
> View attachment 130460
> 
> View attachment 130461
> 
> (U deserve more).
> Have a great day!



That was so sweet of you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cheese?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheese?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> That was so sweet of you.


Thanks


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 130468


*heavy breathing*


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Keep the milk. Keep the cake. I will however take the frosting. Lol


Hahaha...


----------



## Momof4

You guys are making me hungry!!! Stop!!!


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> You guys are making me hungry!!! Stop!!!



#1 I need to start wearing my glasses when i read or make my text a little better. 

#2. I need to stop scanning and start reading because I totally did not see the word Hungry the first time I read it, I saw horny


----------



## mike taylor

Go eat !


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> #1 I need to start wearing my glasses when i read or make my text a little better.
> 
> #2. I need to stop scanning and start reading because I totally did not see the word Hungry the first time I read it, I saw horny



That is sooooo funny!! I'm dying over here!!


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> #1 I need to start wearing my glasses when i read or make my text a little better.
> 
> #2. I need to stop scanning and start reading because I totally did not see the word Hungry the first time I read it, I saw horny


We see what we want


----------



## Yvonne G

When I turned on the computer just a few minutes ago the Chat thread title on the new posts screen showed chat had had 65,000 replies!


----------



## Yvonne G

Post #65,000 was Mike. Let's all give him a round of applause!!


----------



## mike taylor

Hit the nail on the head !


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, but after this post of mine, I only have to blab 916 more times and I will have 50,000 posts on my own!! (I looked for a 'bragging' cartoon but couldn't find one)


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> #1 I need to start wearing my glasses when i read or make my text a little better.
> 
> #2. I need to stop scanning and start reading because I totally did not see the word Hungry the first time I read it, I saw horny



Well chocolate is suppose to help in that area too....


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, but after this post of mine, I only have to blab 916 more times and I will have 50,000 posts on my own!! (I looked for a 'bragging' cartoon but couldn't find one)


I'm close to 9000.


----------



## Yvonne G

child's play!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Post #65,000 was Mike. Let's all give him a round of applause!!



Ok, those hands are kinda freaking me out!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Well chocolate is suppose to help in that area too....



I better eat a lot then because I owe my husband big time!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> child's play!



Not to shabby Yvonne, your close to 50,000!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

See the lizard ? It's a female broad head skink.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Ok, those hands are kinda freaking me out!



LOL! Actually, I thought the same thing!


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> See the lizard ? It's a female broad head skink.
> View attachment 130495



Well, it is, afterall, laying on a pretty rock, is it not?


----------



## mike taylor

I got a surprise for you tortoise peeps after my sons recital.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm waiting with bated breath!! ...or was that supposed to be 'baited'? I did have a tuna sandwich for lunch.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Well chocolate is suppose to help in that area too....


So what now? I have chocolate all over my junk!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it is, afterall, laying on a pretty rock, is it not?


Yes it is setting on Alex. We now have a bunch of these running around the property, along with blue tailed skinks. There was a cat that used to eat everything that moved, She is now a house cat and the lizards a making a come back, (but it takes time)


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> So what now? I have chocolate all over my junk!



I think Ken was saying something yesterday about how he doesn't believe anything unless he sees it. You can reach him @Cowboy_Ken


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> So what now? I have chocolate all over my junk!


I cannot possibly trust myself to reply to this question.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> So what now? I have chocolate all over my junk!



If you'd wear clothes once in a while things like this wouldn't always be happening to you.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I think Ken was saying something yesterday about how he doesn't believe anything unless he sees it. You can reach him @Cowboy_Ken



NO!!! Please! If you must prove your statement, do it in a PM!


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I cannot possibly trust myself to reply to this question.


 Too many jokes....head exploding....


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I got a surprise for you tortoise peeps after my sons recital.



What kind of recital? We have band concert tonight.


----------



## mike taylor

Band recital . Here's my boy . He's the one standing up .He plays a trumpet .


----------



## mike taylor

OK guys and girls I told you I had a surprise for you and here we go . But first I had to tell Kelly I lied to him first . I couldn't help myself . So I pulled three eggs out of the ground . Put them in a old chicken incubator . Then waited 121 days and this is what I got . Three little baby sulcatas to add to my tortoise collection .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> OK guys and girls I told you I had a surprise for you and here we go . But first I had to tell Kelly I lied to him first . I couldn't help myself . So I pulled three eggs out of the ground . Put them in a old chicken incubator . Then waited 121 days and this is what I got . Three little baby sulcatas to add to my tortoise collection .


You bastard! Where's my Redfoot


----------



## mike taylor

I talked to Kelly ,he said to keep waiting . They take sometimes 8 months . The first one is yours my friend .


----------



## mike taylor

Where is everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I cannot possibly trust myself to reply to this question.




Me either! I may be banned!!


----------



## Momof4

5th grade band concert!


----------



## Jacqui

Looks like they are normal colored, not like Mom.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Looks like they are normal colored, not like Mom.


Yeah ,just normal babies . I was thinking they were going to be dark . Maybe even look like a leopard tortoise . I don't know really that much about where she came from . So was wondering if she was a cross or something .


----------



## mike taylor

Here's mom all dirty .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Whats up?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wibble


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Whats up?


Hey Nick , Did you see my surprise ?


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> Hey Nick , Did you see my surprise ?


Lucky


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Well another day of good ole rain . woohoo !





Oh crap whiner ! Move to Oregon, it rains for 7 months. Every year. People in Oregon don't tan, they rust....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Hey Nick , Did you see my surprise ?


Which one's mine???


----------



## mike taylor

Killerrookie said:


> Lucky


Everyone should raise one from a egg . I didn't think all three would hatch ,but they did . When I got her she layed 18 eggs . Then a month later she layed 18 more but she smashed them . The ground was too wet and they floated up as she would put dirt on top of them . The first 18 I Smashed them all but three . I want to hatch out red foots not sulcatas . But I'm only going to hatch out a hand full of them .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AbdullaAli said:


> Ones for you too:
> View attachment 130462


No, I'll take hers....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> That's more like it!!!!!


What happened to the alligator pix, sir?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Yeah ,just normal babies . I was thinking they were going to be dark . Maybe even look like a leopard tortoise . I don't know really that much about where she came from . So was wondering if she was a cross or something .


They are beautiful, Mike.
You are a very lucky chap.
And so are they.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Hit the nail on the head !


Go Mike!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Ah I see!! I know Kevin will be begging for some Red Foots. I love raising a tortoise from a hatchling, in fact that's the only thing I get or buy! I love the one with the piece of egg shell on his head!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I'm waiting with bated breath!! ...or was that supposed to be 'baited'? I did have a tuna sandwich for lunch.


I also am waiting with worms on my tongue....(baited breath)


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> Which one's mine???


Sorry Maggie but these babies are mine for as long as I'm able to care for them . I don't see how breeders do it . All the beautiful babies and then give them away or sell them . I fill like a new pops .


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> What happened to the alligator pix, sir?


Here you go!!!! Sorry for the delay!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Where is everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???



Well, personally I left when I found out one of those beauties wasn't mine ....
like I really need another Sulcata. My breeding experience is going to be 3 toed box turtles, if the yearling I got from Kelly turns out to be a male. My female is beautiful....All spotted like a dalmation, sort of....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> Here you go!!!! Sorry for the delay!!!
> 
> View attachment 130563
> View attachment 130564
> View attachment 130565
> View attachment 130566
> View attachment 130567
> View attachment 130568
> View attachment 130569
> View attachment 130570
> View attachment 130571
> View attachment 130572
> View attachment 130573
> View attachment 130574
> View attachment 130575
> View attachment 130576
> View attachment 130577
> View attachment 130578
> View attachment 130579
> View attachment 130580
> View attachment 130581



Thank you Steven... The 9th pix, is the meanest female alligator ever. And 8 feet or so


----------



## mike taylor

Them alligators are going to out grow them tanks in no time .


----------



## tortdad

Looks like a blast.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> You guys are making me hungry!!! Stop!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

maggie3fan said:


> No, I'll take hers....


Take:


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> So what now? I have chocolate all over my junk!


Once I left a chocolate bar in my bag in my car... It didn't end so great for my laptop. It even re solidified onto it!


----------



## smarch

Saw this the other day at Barnes and noble while out with my friend Chris


----------



## smarch

I also saw this, since I recently learned there's quite a few other Goonies on here


----------



## smarch

Oh jeeze can you tell I'm tired? I forgot my obligatory "I'm still drinking picture" my Piña Colada!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> OK guys and girls I told you I had a surprise for you and here we go . But first I had to tell Kelly I lied to him first . I couldn't help myself . So I pulled three eggs out of the ground . Put them in a old chicken incubator . Then waited 121 days and this is what I got . Three little baby sulcatas to add to my tortoise collection .
> 
> View attachment 130555




Congratulations Mike!!!! So cool!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Mine is on the left.


----------



## mike taylor

He's the saxophone player ?


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> OK guys and girls I told you I had a surprise for you and here we go . But first I had to tell Kelly I lied to him first . I couldn't help myself . So I pulled three eggs out of the ground . Put them in a old chicken incubator . Then waited 121 days and this is what I got . Three little baby sulcatas to add to my tortoise collection .
> 
> View attachment 130555


Congrats Mike. I hope I can have success of hatching soon.


----------



## mike taylor

Baby star tortoises?


----------



## mike taylor

You know I just put them in the cooker and forgot about them . When I walked by the incubator I'd look in on them . After 90 days I didn't think anything would hatch . Sunday morning I seen the humidity dropped ,so I added some water . Then I seen my eggs had a hole in them with little heads poking out . This was at 6 am on a Sunday .Needless to say the wife got up early because of me . haha


----------



## bouaboua

I think she don't mind to get up early for that! ! ! !

Even on a Sunday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> What happened to the alligator pix, sir?


----------



## mike taylor

Hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Looking at the picture again KEN the alligators are having an identity crisis. They aren't crocodiles they're alligators.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Sorry Maggie but these babies are mine for as long as I'm able to care for them . I don't see how breeders do it . All the beautiful babies and then give them away or sell them . I fill like a new pops .



Congrats Daddy....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AbdullaAli said:


> Take:
> View attachment 130592


I


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 130600




Why aren't you at work???


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AbdullaAli said:


> Take:
> View attachment 130592


That's all mine, oh man!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Not that bad of weather



I was in a line of 5 big trucks driving by Fort Stockton on the 10. I decided I was tired of fighting the wind so I pulled in and parked. The other 4 big trucks got laid over and in Ft Stockton we had so much wind the electrical poles got knocked over. I've seen hurricanes in Galveston. Had a hail storm in San Antone. But other then the heat, humidity and what I mentioned Texass probably doesn't have weather like Nebraska....hmmmmm?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> Yeah... Then you won't be driving, or sleeping



I know this is an older post, but I think it's really funny. I don't usually lol, but I did on this one...Truer things have not been spoken....I'm not sure he could sleep thru Lynard Skinnerd or Pink Floyd either, let alone the IROCKET hahahaha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> Why aren't you at work???


I just hadn't started yet.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Morning


I'm stuck in traffic on 225. People need to learn how to drive!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning.


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Morning


Morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> I'm stuck in traffic on 225. People need to learn how to drive!


Good morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning.


Hey! How are you?


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> I'm stuck in traffic on 225. People need to learn how to drive!


No traffic here . I'm at the office already .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> No traffic here . I'm at the office already .


Some d-bag weaving in and out of traffic caused a wreck.


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> No traffic here . I'm at the office already .


Good. Now who would want to be late for work!


----------



## tortdad

I was 15 mins late but so is everyone else. I'm the only person here, lol.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I was 15 mins late but so is everyone else. I'm the only person here, lol.



yeah yeah, the ole I was late because of a wreck excuse...


----------



## Jacqui

Morning all! Be it early am, late am, early pm or late pm.


----------



## mike taylor

Man I just got a big old fat raise at work! Doing the more money dance!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Man I just got a big old fat raise at work! Doing the more money dance!



That means your taking all of us out for supper, right. 


Congrats!


----------



## mike taylor

I wish I could because I would


----------



## smarch

Morning everyone! 
Just watered my plants at my desk now my whole cubicle smells like wet earth... That's a first!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning everybody!!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Man I just got a big old fat raise at work! Doing the more money dance!


You're going to need it to feed all them sulcata.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I wish I could because I would



excuses excuses


----------



## Jacqui

I like the smell of wet dirt. Not so fond of smelling it after a flood though.  How is Phil doing?


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Kathy. Field trip today, right?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> You're going to need it to feed all them sulcata.



Lol I had that thought, too.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> That's a tough one!!! I hate cold and hot!! But I guess hot because you can get out of the house.


 Hi! As I said, I love hot weather. _BUT_....with reference to what you mentioned in your post about going out when it's hot; this is not always true unless at night. *WHY*? Simply because we get warned of...*SUNSTROKES!*


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi, Everybody!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, Everybody!



Hey Ms G


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Morning Kathy. Field trip today, right?



It was yesterday. It went well.


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! As I said, I love hot weather. _BUT_....with reference to what you mentioned in your post about going out when it's hot; this is not always true unless at night. *WHY*? Simply because we get warned of...*SUNSTROKES!*



Sunstroke doesn't sound good!! Nausa, headache or dehydration. 

We get 90-100 days in the summer here and it's miserable. I try to get my errands done in the am or pm. 

How was your day?


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Sunstroke doesn't sound good!! Nausa, headache or dehydration.
> 
> We get 90-100 days in the summer here and it's miserable. I try to get my errands done in the am or pm.
> 
> How was your day?


 Sunstrokes not only are not good, they can be somewhat dangerous. One could feel dizzy and as a result faint in the street. This is why I avoid going out if it's as hot as it was today. Plus, don't forget: I *LIVE* *HERE* *ALONE*. Therefore I have to be *TWICE* as _cautious_ and *TWICE* as _careful_. No...I am NOT contradicting myself so please do not misunderstand me.

Today I went out only to buy a couple of things that I urgently needed. Moreover, I left home at 11am only, and by the time I returned it was still 11.45am. 'Better be safe than sorry.' Mind you I did get rather bored, that I will admit. I watched a bit of TV, fed my beloved tort, gave it a soak after which it fell int deep sleep and still is asleep. That's about all I did, I'm afraid.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I like the smell of wet dirt. Not so fond of smelling it after a flood though.  How is Phil doing?


Phil? I think you mean Hubert the philodendron lol I'm random with names. He's well... Just found out my other cactus is rotting though... Darn me using that regular potting soil, I think it caused these problems, I caught it early so it's coming home and getting chopped in half tonight... Ugh I can't win...


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> It was yesterday. It went well.



I seem to either be a day early or a day late.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Phil? I think you mean Hubert the philodendron lol I'm random with names. He's well... Just found out my other cactus is rotting though... Darn me using that regular potting soil, I think it caused these problems, I caught it early so it's coming home and getting chopped in half tonight... Ugh I can't win...



lol that's right, it was a couple of us who thought Phil should be the name. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

See how well old age is catching up with me.


----------



## jaizei

I saw this recipe online somewhere the other day but can't remember anything other than that it looked delicious.

It's driving me crazy, I need to figure out what it was else it's gonna become another white whale.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Phil? I think you mean Hubert the philodendron lol I'm random with names. He's well... Just found out my other cactus is rotting though... Darn me using that regular potting soil, I think it caused these problems, I caught it early so it's coming home and getting chopped in half tonight... Ugh I can't win...



I think it's a sign to move to more cactus friendly territory.


----------



## mike taylor

Cactus need sun and dry dirt or they will rot .


----------



## mike taylor

Hey check this out ! More money ! At work ! More tortoises at home ! Happy dance! This has been a good week !


----------



## tortdad

Gillian Moore said:


> Sunstrokes not only are not good, they can be somewhat dangerous. One could feel dizzy and as a result faint in the street. This is why I avoid going out if it's as hot as it was today. Plus, don't forget: I *LIVE* *HERE* *ALONE*. Therefore I have to be *TWICE* as _cautious_ and *TWICE* as _careful_. No...I am NOT contradicting myself so please do not misunderstand me.
> 
> Today I went out only to buy a couple of things that I urgently needed. Moreover, I left home at 11am only, and by the time I returned it was still 11.45am. 'Better be safe than sorry.' Mind you I did get rather bored, that I will admit. I watched a bit of TV, fed my beloved tort, gave it a soak after which it fell int deep sleep and still is asleep. That's about all I did, I'm afraid.


I grew up in Arizona where it was 118 on a typical summer day. Heat stroke is scary, I've had a few friends that got it. I was a roofer so it was 140f on the roof. You have to drink a lot of water to counter that much sun.


----------



## Jacqui

This is not a real complaint, yet it sorta is. Why is it on my rare days of no rain, instead it is cloudy and 20 plus degrees cooler then the rainy days?


----------



## Yvonne G

Put on a sweater and quit your belly aching!

What is everyone having for lunch? I need some ideas.


----------



## Jacqui

It is my cactus and tortoises complaining. You never sent sweaters with the cactus.


----------



## Jacqui

I just realized, I do not have any sweaters. I use flannel shirts and fleece tops.


----------



## Yvonne G

Seems like your winters are very long. How long a time can they stay out once the weather warms up? The sun hardly ever shines in Oregon, yet many people up there grow cactus and succulents. The trick is don't water them when it's cold, wet or dreary. They can go a long time without water.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I just realized, I do not have any sweaters. I use flannel shirts and fleece tops.



If it's not warm, I LIVE in hooded sweat shirts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Put on a sweater and quit your belly aching!
> 
> What is everyone having for lunch? I need some ideas.


Welsh rarebit.


----------



## Yvonne G

I would have never guessed that you would like a dish that contained cheese!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Seems like your winters are very long. How long a time can they stay out once the weather warms up? The sun hardly ever shines in Oregon, yet many people up there grow cactus and succulents. The trick is don't water them when it's cold, wet or dreary. They can go a long time without water.



I can not recall if I even watered them at all last year. This is not winter, it is a ver cold and wet spring.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I like to be predictable.


----------



## mike taylor

The babies first soak ! Came home for lunch to check on them .


----------



## mike taylor

You guys think these guys are darker than others ?


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> You guys think these guys are darker than others ?


Doesn't look like it to me. What are you naming them?


----------



## Gillian M

tortdad said:


> I grew up in Arizona where it was 118 on a typical summer day. Heat stroke is scary, I've had a few friends that got it. I was a roofer so it was 140f on the roof. You have to drink a lot of water to counter that much sun.


 I do drink a lot of water, Winter and Summer alike, but obviously the amount increases during Summer.


----------



## Abdulla6169

look what I found:


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> look what I found:


Well someone doesn't know what humidity is.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Well someone doesn't know what humidity is.


----------



## Jacqui

Wonder what kind of pancakes...


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Doesn't look like it to me. What are you naming them?



That was my thought from how they looked in the photo.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> The babies first soak ! Came home for lunch to check on them .



When your children were newborns, did you come home at lunch to check on them? Lol


----------



## Momof4

I haven't been home today to catch up. I'm picking the kiddos up and I'm have weird pains in my rib cage on my back. I think it's a back spasm. I feel awful right now.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> I would have never guessed that you would like a dish that contained cheese!


 I would. Adam is in love with, not only Wifey and Tidgy but even cheese.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> When your children were newborns, did you come home at lunch to check on them? Lol


Yes I did ! Usually to bring my wife a fresh soda pop.


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Doesn't look like it to me. What are you naming them?


I'm thinking Sully 1,Sully 2,and Sully 3 . I don't want to name them until I know they will live .


----------



## mike taylor

AbdullaAli said:


> look what I found:


Why would you feed them biscuits?


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> I haven't been home today to catch up. I'm picking the kiddos up and I'm have weird pains in my rib cage on my back. I think it's a back spasm. I feel awful right now.


 Sorry to have just read that you are in pain.  Have you seen/called a doctor? Meanwhile, take care and wishes to get well *SOON*.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> lol that's right, it was a couple of us who thought Phil should be the name. Lol





Jacqui said:


> See how well old age is catching up with me.


Naw, not old catching up since the name Phil was bounced around. If you forgot Franklins name then it would be time to worry!


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> I think it's a sign to move to more cactus friendly territory.


Yeah, it's home and cut, and if it survives (which I honestly think is unlikely  ) it would stay at home. No more cacti for work.


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Cactus need sun and dry dirt or they will rot .


I am pretty sure that when I repotted them in regular potting soil that I killed them... I think it retained all the moisture... I'm an idiot.


----------



## smarch

Oh goodness the Mosquitos are out like crazy... And I'm pretty sure they're in my house too ... Grrrrrr I wish my cat still ate them but now he's a lazy butt house cat.


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Oh goodness the Mosquitos are out like crazy... And I'm pretty sure they're in my house too ... Grrrrrr I wish my cat still ate them but now he's a lazy butt house cat.
> View attachment 130677


 Hi. Yes your cat does look a bit lazy, but a nice one, although I'm not very fond of cats.


----------



## Myroli

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Yes your cat does look a bit lazy, but a nice one, although I'm not very fond of cats.


What about rabbits? They are fluffy and cuddly and cute


----------



## Gillian M

Myroli said:


> What about rabbits? They are fluffy and cuddly and cute


 Rabbits and of course dogs I do NOT like. I'm still thinking of getting a bird.  What do you think of them?


----------



## Gillian M

Good night everyone to you and your tortoises.  Am tired, and going to bed.

Sweet dreams to you all.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I haven't been home today to catch up. I'm picking the kiddos up and I'm have weird pains in my rib cage on my back. I think it's a back spasm. I feel awful right now.



 Hope that stops immediately


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yes I did ! Usually to bring my wife a fresh soda pop.



I am beginning to think tortoise keeping guys make the best husbands.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Naw, not old catching up since the name Phil was bounced around. If you forgot Franklins name then it would be time to worry!



Ummm who is Franklin?


lol hey do not even think about throwing something at me.


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry to have just read that you are in pain.  Have you seen/called a doctor? Meanwhile, take care and wishes to get well *SOON*.



No doctor. I think I'm feeling better. I almost called my husband to come home and take the kids to practices. 
I couldn't breath well. I took a hot shower and then iced my back.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night everyone to you and your tortoises.  Am tired, and going to bed.
> 
> Sweet dreams to you all.



Night. Starts to sing a lullaby, but then I remember I can not sing. Well goodnight any how.


----------



## Jacqui

Usually after mowing I can not wait for that first refreshing swallow of ice tea. Today, I was dreaming about how nice and warm my pickup would be.


----------



## Jacqui

..and the rain is back.


----------



## Myroli

Gillian Moore said:


> Rabbits and of course dogs I do NOT like. I'm still thinking of getting a bird.  What do you think of them?


I actually don't like birds that much, but I am almost completely over my fear of them since I have to take care of some at work


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Usually after mowing I can not wait for that first refreshing swallow of ice tea. Today, I was dreaming about how nice and warm my pickup would be.



I love sitting in a toasty car on a chilly day!!! We may get more rain this Friday. It's our wettest May since 1925!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> ..and the rain is back.



I hope your soil can handle it!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I haven't been home today to catch up. I'm picking the kiddos up and I'm have weird pains in my rib cage on my back. I think it's a back spasm. I feel awful right now.



Back spasms are SO uncomfortable. And it seems there's no position you can get into that eases the pain. I have found that Bayer Back and Body helps a bit.


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi there!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Back spasms are SO uncomfortable. And it seems there's no position you can get into that eases the pain. I have found that Bayer Back and Body helps a bit.



I keep forgetting to pick some up. 
The ice was a life saver today.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Hi there!


Hi Yvonne *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> I love sitting in a toasty car on a chilly day!!! We may get more rain this Friday. It's our wettest May since 1925!!


I hope your back feels better


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> Some d-bag weaving in and out of traffic caused a wreck.


I promise it weren't me....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Hey check this out ! More money ! At work ! More tortoises at home ! Happy dance! This has been a good week !


For some. Congrats, that's a good thing mo money mo money


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Cactus need sun and dry dirt or they will rot .


I grow them here in Oregon, with lots of rain and little sun.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Gillian Moore said:


> Rabbits and of course dogs I do NOT like. I'm still thinking of getting a bird.  What do you think of them?


I have 5 of them, noisy, messy and very much company. I love having them....


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I'm thinking Sully 1,Sully 2,and Sully 3 . I don't want to name them until I know they will live .


Manny Moe and jack


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> I haven't been home today to catch up. I'm picking the kiddos up and I'm have weird pains in my rib cage on my back. I think it's a back spasm. I feel awful right now.


Find a physical therapy place near you and stop In and buy some "Bio Freeze" it's like Ben Gay but waaaaaaaay better. I've never seen it for sale in a regular store lit Walgreens but it may be worth a look. I like the roll on kind so it's not all over my hands.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Manny Moe and jack



Referred to collectively as "The Three Stooges," and individually as "Curly, Moe, Larry (or Shemp, Joe)"


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey @Yvonne G


----------



## Yvonne G

Nicky: When we have our California Meet and Greet, you need to contact Bouaboua and see if you can ride with him.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Nicky: When we have our California Meet and Greet, you need to contact Bouaboua and see if you can ride with him.


maybe.


----------



## Moozillion

Great photos, Nick! 

What is your dog's name?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Nicky: When we have our California Meet and Greet, you need to contact Bouaboua and see if you can ride with him.


When is this???? @Yvonne G ?? Did you start a thread?


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 130707
> View attachment 130708
> View attachment 130709



Your dog is beautiful!!


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> For some. Congrats, that's a good thing mo money mo money


Thank you


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Thanks you


So when are you buying lunch


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> I grow them here in Oregon, with lots of rain and little sun.


That's because you're super Maggie !


----------



## mike taylor

Hey , how long do I leave the babies in the incubator ? I have a enclosure setup . They still have there bellies open a little .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Hey , how long do I leave the babies in the incubator ? I have a enclosure setup . They still have there bellies open a little .


Good question, ask Tom or kelly. 

I've got an extra Che, thermostat and digital meter if you need to barrow them.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm good ,thanks Kevin . I have everything ready . The enclosure temps & humidity are perfect .


----------



## jaizei

bouaboua said:


> When is this???? @Yvonne G ?? Did you start a thread?


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/a-california-meet-and-greet.119280/


----------



## bouaboua

jaizei said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/a-california-meet-and-greet.119280/


Thank you! ! ! !


----------



## Elohi

Popping in to say hello. HELLO!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Popping in to say hello. HELLO!!


Then she takes off as fast? Some people's children …


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Then she takes off as fast? Some people's children …


LOL
I'm here for about 5 more mins. I am taking all three kids bowling by myself tomorrow.... I'll need some good sleep. Should be interesting hahaha.


----------



## Elohi

And here is why I'm so scarce lately...


----------



## Elohi

Plus I'm taking an online JavaScript class and another another online class called the Einstein revolution. Homeschooling these kidlets is going well this far. They took a frog anatomy and dissection class recently, have teen game night on Saturday, are enrolled in several online courses, and bowling starts tomorrow. Then swim team for one of them and summer camp later in the summer.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Plus I'm taking an online JavaScript class and another another online class called the Einstein revolution. Homeschooling these kidlets is going well this far. They took a frog anatomy and dissection class recently, have teen game night on Saturday, are enrolled in several online courses, and bowling starts tomorrow. Then swim team for one of them and summer camp later in the summer.




You're the fun Mom!!! Love your enthusiasm!!! Have fun bowling with the kiddos!!


----------



## Momof4

I shared some pics of our new 1300sq enclosure to my girlfriends and they said it looked like an exhibit in a zoo! 
I don't really talk to anyone about my passion because I know they don't really get it! But I was in a bragging mood. 

My spasm wore me out! I slept 2 hours and watched the rest of baseball and basketball! My Padres won!! 
The Rockets game was intense and exciting!!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Elohi

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 130755


This is me tonight. It's almost 2! Ahhhhh
I think it's because i decided to draw with Jadalyn this evening and when I start a project of any kind, I go into a super focused state and then I stay that way for a while. :0/
I drew this.


----------



## Momof4

Plans for tomorrow 
Clean up dog yak
Washing
Kitchen
Bathrooms
Dust
Phone call
Pet jobs
Feed store
I may check in while I sip my coffee

You guys are addicting!! My chores are slipping. I don't mind to much because I do learn from you all! I do need a clean house to function properly. 
My sleepy meds are kicking in so I need to sign off.

By the way, I'm so hungry


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> This is me tonight. It's almost 2! Ahhhhh
> I think it's because i decided to draw with Jadalyn this evening and when I start a project of any kind, I go into a super focused state and then I stay that way for a while. :0/
> I drew this.
> View attachment 130756



I love it!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good Morning fellow coiled bulb haters.
It's another beautiful day In Tidgy World and she's up and at the dandelions.
We all hope you have a super, smashing day.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Wow. That's just too cheery for my mornings. But thanks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wow. That's just too cheery for my mornings. But thanks!


Just concentrate on the hating coiled bulbs bit and you'll be fine.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! ! !

Where is my coffee??


----------



## tortdad

Morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! ! !
> 
> Where is my coffee??


I've just made you one, Steven.
Come and get it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  west coast meet up woo hoo!!


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  west coast meet up woo hoo!!


West coast now? I love to see you for sure! ! !! 

Good Morning My Lady! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've just made you one, Steven.
> Come and get it.


You are too kind. Thanks. I think I smelled already. 

It is only 5 AM in Chicago. I need to crawl back to bed. I need to get a different room for tonight. My room is next to a busy street with large truck traffic all night long.

Se you in couple hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> You are too kind. Thanks. I think I smelled already.
> 
> It is only 5 AM in Chicago. I need to crawl back to bed. I need to get a different room for tonight. My room is next to a busy street with large truck traffic all night long.
> 
> Se you in couple hours.


It'll take more than 2 hours to get to Morocco.
The coffee might be cold by then.
But wifey will make you a fresh one!
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  west coast meet up woo hoo!!


Morning, Noel.
It's boo hoo!!, not woo hoo!!.
Because I can't go.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> West coast now? I love to see you for sure! ! !!
> 
> Good Morning My Lady! ! !


AZ is only an hour plane ride to ca


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> AZ is only an hour plane ride to ca


That will be great and this gathering are getting more interesting! ! ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> AZ is only an hour plane ride to ca


That's not long enough to watch a movie.


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> That's not long enough to watch a movie.


Depends on where in Cali too


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Jacqui

Morning


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Morning



How are the babies doing?


----------



## Momof4

Good morning Tort Masters!!!
When is the meet up?


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  west coast meet up woo hoo!!



Would your husband feel comfortable letting you go?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Plans for tomorrow
> Clean up dog yak
> Washing
> Kitchen
> Bathrooms
> Dust
> Phone call
> Pet jobs
> Feed store
> I may check in while I sip my coffee
> 
> You guys are addicting!! My chores are slipping. I don't mind to much because I do learn from you all! I do need a clean house to function properly.
> My sleepy meds are kicking in so I need to sign off.
> 
> By the way, I'm so hungry



A woman after my own heart. I make lists too!


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> How are the babies doing?


Great so far .


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning


Morning Miss Jacqui


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Would your husband feel comfortable letting you go?


Oh yeah! He might want to go, but he probably would have to work. We will see. He's already met Jacqui


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just concentrate on the hating coiled bulbs bit and you'll be fine.


It's my new job here. I'm the coil bulb police.


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Oh yeah! He might want to go, but he probably would have to work. We will see. He's already met Jacqui



Mine is so protective and I don't think I could swing it. I will try.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wow. That's just too cheery for my mornings. But thanks!


It was too “cheesy" for me. What is it the kids say today? BAMM!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It was too “cheesy" for me. What is it the kids say today? BAMM!



Are you at work?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've been called a lot of things, but, never "cheerful". Especially first thing in the morning.
Though it is a nice thing to be happy about simply waking up.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Finally home!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been called a lot of things, but, never "cheerful". Especially first thing in the morning.
> Though it is a nice thing to be happy about simply waking up.


When I'm asked by “robot" workers, people payed to ask how I am, I usually respond with, “woke up breathin',".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's my new job here. I'm the coil bulb police.


Then I'll be the funny white bits in the substrate police.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It was too “cheesy" for me. What is it the kids say today? BAMM!


Of course it was 'cheesy'.
It was I, the cheesemaester.
In more ways than one.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course it was 'cheesy'.
> It was I, the cheesemaester.
> In more ways than one.


Are you sure your name is Adam and not Edam?
Afternoon all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Are you sure your name is Adam and not Edam?
> Afternoon all


I'm not terribly sure of anything.
Good afternoon.
Edam is made backwards.
Madam Im Adam is also the same backwards.


----------



## Lyn W

Do you know how we eat cheese in Wales?

Very Caerphilly....


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not terribly sure of anything.
> Good afternoon.
> Edam is made backwards.
> Madam Im Adam is also the same backwards.


 
Palindromes then!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Do you know how we eat cheese in Wales?
> 
> Very Caerphilly....


That is em-mental.


----------



## Lyn W

Did you hear about the explosion at the French cheese factory?

There was nothing left but de brie


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Nice


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Oh yeah! He might want to go, but he probably would have to work. We will see. He's already met Jacqui



He did not even die of heart failure or fear!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Mine is so protective and I don't think I could swing it. I will try.



Will lives in Carlsbad and he has offered rides to members.


----------



## Jacqui

Well, I think I hear the rain calling my name....


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> He did not even die of heart failure or fear!


Oh stop..


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Well, I think I hear the rain calling my name....


We could you some of that rain here


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> We could you some of that rain here


I couldn't find rain; hope this is good enough :


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> I couldn't find rain; hope this is good enough :
> View attachment 130804


Aww! That's so nice  
Thank you! *waters plants*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nice


No, that's a city in France, not a cheese.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, that's a city in France, not a cheese.


It's both:


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> It's both:
> View attachment 130809


I love Bri


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> It's both:
> View attachment 130809



I've never had Nice cheese


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> It's both:
> View attachment 130809


I was talking about Nice.
I know all about Brie, it's yummy.
But I've never been there.
I have been to Nice.
It's nice.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was talking about Nice.
> I know all about Brie, it's yummy.
> But I've never been there.
> I have been to Nice.
> It's nice.


I am confused, Mr. Omelette du Fromage ... Back to studying!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I am confused, Mr. Omelette du Fromage ... Back to studying!


That's ok.
It was a rubbish joke.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Well, I think I hear the rain calling my name....


*Jacqui... come back...


----------



## puffy137

Guess what ? I learnt today that Henry Chadwick , born in 1824 in EXETER DEVON ENGLAND , my home town . Is the chap who 'invented ' baseball in the USA . I was quite chuffed , rounders was the only game I was any good at in school.


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Guess what ? I learnt today that Henry Chadwick , born in 1824 in EXETER DEVON ENGLAND , my home town . Is the chap who 'invented ' baseball in the USA . I was quite chuffed , rounders was the only game I was any good at in school.


Hey! I spent kindergarten there


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey! I spent kindergarten there


Huh? where in Exeter ?


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Huh? where in Exeter ?


Dunno... I remember that it used to snow there. Not very helpful... I'll ask my parents later, they probably know!


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Dunno... I remember that it used to snow there. Not very helpful... I'll ask my parents later, they probably know!


lol , not too much snow there , its the south of England after all .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> lol , not too much snow there , its the south of England after all .


And I come from Bridgwater, also South West England and had a girlfriend from Exeter whom I often visited, and another at the agricultural college in Newton Abbott.


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I come from Bridgwater, also South West England and had a girlfriend from Exeter whom I often visited, and another at the agricultural college in Newton Abbott.


Gotta love it . Memories of the green green grass of home


----------



## puffy137

Now Kim Jong -Un & terrapin farms are in the news . Whats the difference between a turtle & a terrapin ? Has anyone here ever eaten either ???


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> It's both:
> View attachment 130809



I thought he was referring to Nice, France.


----------



## Heather H

just saying hi I won't be on long. I need a hazmat suit I am about to clean the boys bathroom .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> just saying hi I won't be on long. I need a hazmat suit I am about to clean the boys bathroom .


Hello, nice to see you.
So to speak.


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> just saying hi I won't be on long. I need a hazmat suit I am about to clean the boys bathroom .



How is everything going?


----------



## Lyn W

Quick hello from me too - busy writing reports and I have to concentrate or I'll be telling everyone here that 'while you are making pleasing progress there is room for improvement' and telling Little Bobby's parents that they should ' soak him in Gerber baby carrot food, make sure he is warm and has a humid hide'. Could be very confusing!

Hope everyone is OK today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, I hope I am making pleasing progress in tortoise husbandry and there is certainly still room for improvement.
I would like to see little Bobby soaked in Gerber baby carrot food though, especially if he's the one who bit you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And I've got a pretty humid hide, as well.
It's hot here.


----------



## Lyn W

Well you say pretty but that's only your opinion!

It's been OK here today bit of a strong breeze. Lola managed a couple of hours in the garden when I got home.

Been out in the woods today for Camp Craft - making shelters, had a fire and cooked jacket potatoes and sausages. I did have 12 kids with me I hasten to add!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Are you sure your name is Adam and not Edam?
> Afternoon all


GOOD ONE, Lyn!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well you say pretty but that's only your opinion!
> 
> It's been OK here today bit of a strong breeze. Lola managed a couple of hours in the garden when I got home.
> 
> Been out in the woods today for Camp Craft - making shelters, had a fire and cooked jacket potatoes and sausages. I did have 12 kids with me I hasten to add!


Should've got 'em all picking dandelions.


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> Well, I think I hear the rain calling my name....


Are you a "pluviophile?" (I AM!  )

'Pluviophile: a lover of rain; someone who finds joy and peace of mind on rainy days.'


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Should've got 'em all picking dandelions.


We did have a quick look but not many around - the wood was full of wild garlic and bluebells it was beautiful!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Now Kim Jong -Un & terrapin farms are in the news . Whats the difference between a turtle & a terrapin ? Has anyone here ever eaten either ???


No, I have Not!
Couldn't.
Terrapin is only used in English for several species of turtle including red-eared sliders.
Nobody else uses the term I don't think.
It's not proper taxonomy.


----------



## Jacqui

puffy137 said:


> Now Kim Jong -Un & terrapin farms are in the news . Whats the difference between a turtle & a terrapin ? Has anyone here ever eaten either ???



Yes, I have eaten turtle (snapping) many times.


----------



## Gillian M

maggie3fan said:


> I have 5 of them, noisy, messy and very much company. I love having them....



Five rabbits! Wow! A friend of mine living in Spain had ONE-notice ONE, but it drove her nuts. She said your exact words: messy, noisy and even dirty.So I thought: 'A rabbit would not be the right pet for me.'[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Are you a "pluviophile?" (I AM!  )
> 
> 'Pluviophile: a lover of rain; someone who finds joy and peace of mind on rainy days.'


I love rain, as long as it's not too much.
i also love petrichor, one of my favourite smells.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I come from Bridgwater, also South West England and had a girlfriend from Exeter whom I often visited, and another at the agricultural college in Newton Abbott.


 Isn't Bridgewater where they have the night carnivals?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Isn't Bridgewater where they have the night carnivals?


It is.
And they are quite spectacular.
Only good thing about the place, really.


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> Are you a "pluviophile?" (I AM!  )
> 
> 'Pluviophile: a lover of rain; someone who finds joy and peace of mind on rainy days.'



I do love rain. The music it makes, especially on an old tin roof. The way it smell so fresh, like it wipes away the bad and gives earth a fresh start. The magical way it can turn everything green and bring fouth the blooms. I love stomping on mud puddles and rescuing worms.

However after a couple of weeks, it is getting a bit old.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Hi there!


 Hello. Hope you're all well.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I have Not!
> Couldn't.
> Terrapin is only used in English for several species of turtle including red-eared sliders.
> Nobody else uses the term I don't think.
> It's not proper taxonomy.



In the USA we use the term a little. Mainly when referring to the diamondbacks.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is.
> And they are quite spectacular.
> Only good thing about the place, really.


It's always something I've wanted to go to but not managed it yet - keep forgetting my passport to cross into England on the Bridge


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello. Hope you're all well.


Hi Gillian how are you - sleeping any better?


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 130707
> View attachment 130708
> View attachment 130709


 Ok I don't like dogs and I'm SCARED of them, but I must admit the photos are great! Strange isn't it?

I *LOVE* the photo of the tort! GOD bless.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Heather H said:


> just saying hi I won't be on long. I need a hazmat suit I am about to clean the boys bathroom .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's always something I've wanted to go to but not managed it yet - keep forgetting my passport to cross into England on the Bridge


Yeah, and all the vaccinations and changing the currency.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> I do love rain. The music it makes, especially on an old tin roof. The way it smell so fresh, like it wipes away the bad and gives earth a fresh start. The magical way it can turn everything green and bring fouth the blooms. I love stomping on mud puddles and rescuing worms.
> 
> However after a couple of weeks, it is getting a bit old.


 I love the rain too especially when it stops the rowdy neighbours next door having very loud BBQs


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> I love the rain too especially when it stops the rowdy neighbours next door having very loud BBQs



Rain does not seem to stop folks around here.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> Rain does not seem to stop folks around here.


It's usually cold and wet here which seems to put them off


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I love the rain too especially when it stops the rowdy neighbours next door having very loud BBQs


Here it stops the kids playing kickball in the street.
Which is good.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian how are you - sleeping any better?


 Hi Lyn. That's so *sweet* of you to ask! Thanks so much your question.

Slightly better but I'm still not getting enough sleep at night. I know I could make up some sleep during th day as I have nothing much to do but... I do not believe that sleep during the day really does make up for the lack of sleep at night And NOBODY and NOTHING could convince me that if I sleep during the day it's better than nothing, It is NOT!

Once again, thanks so much your question Lyn-you really are a *true friend*.


----------



## Jacqui

I have been known to BBQ in the snow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn. That's so *sweet* of you to ask! Thanks so much your question.
> 
> Slightly better but I'm still not getting enough sleep at night. I know I could make up some sleep during th day as I have nothing much to do but... I do not believe that sleep during the day really does make up for the lack of sleep at night And NOBODY and NOTHING could convince me that if I sleep during the day it's better than nothing, It is NOT!
> 
> Once again, thanks so much your question Lyn-you really are a *true friend*.


Hi, Gillian, hope I'm a true friend too!!
You are quite right, sleep in the day is not the same as night sleeping.
Though I would say it's better than none at all.
Also, if you sleep in the day, it's harder to sleep at night.
Wifey says 'Hi!', and so does Tidgy.
Tidgy also sends Oli a kiss.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I love the rain too especially when it stops the rowdy neighbours next door having very loud BBQs


Goodness, you're another one who likes rain. I do NOT!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Goodness, you're another one who likes rain. I do NOT!


In small doses only Gillian - and when I want a quiet evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Goodness, you're another one who likes rain. I do NOT!


Gillian, please ask Oli if his intentions towards Tidgy are honourable and serious as she has had another offer of a relationship from another tortoise on the forum. Tidgy is happy to stay as Oli's girlfriend if he is committed to a relationship.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn. That's so *sweet* of you to ask! Thanks so much your question.
> 
> Slightly better but I'm still not getting enough sleep at night. I know I could make up some sleep during th day as I have nothing much to do but... I do not believe that sleep during the day really does make up for the lack of sleep at night And NOBODY and NOTHING could convince me that if I sleep during the day it's better than nothing, It is NOT!
> 
> Once again, thanks so much your question Lyn-you really are a *true friend*.



I would find it very difficult to sleep in the day too because I need complete darkness to sleep - can't even have a digital clock in the room as the light from the numbers keep me awake. - think I may have been a tortoise in a former life!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian, hope I'm a true friend too!!
> You are quite right, sleep in the day is not the same as night sleeping.
> Though I would say it's better than none at all.
> Also, if you sleep in the day, it's harder to sleep at night.
> Wifey says 'Hi!', and so does Tidgy.
> Tidgy also sends Oli a kiss.


 Hi Adam. You needn't ask such a question...of course you are a true friend and a *really* *true* *friend*!
Now please don't take this personal: anyone who does NOT have trouble sleeping at night would say your exact same words. I've tried sleeping during the day. It did not do much and obviously did not solve the issue. And whether I sleep or not during the day, I may/may no sleep at night. The issue is much harder than anyone would think.

Regards to Wifey, to you *my* *dear* *friend*, and *KISSES*-plural-from Oli to Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. You needn't ask such a question...of course you are a true friend and a *really* *true* *friend*!
> Now please don't take this personal: anyone who does NOT have trouble sleeping at night would say your exact same words. I've tried sleeping during the day. It did not do much and obviously did not solve the issue. And whether I sleep or not during the day, I may/may no sleep at night. The issue is much harder than anyone would think.
> 
> Regards to Wifey, to you *my* *dear* *friend*, and *KISSES*-plural-from Oli to Tidgy.


Fair enough.
I won't take it personally, of course.
Friends can have a difference of opinion.
But i do understand we are all different and it is a problem for you.
Hope time heals this problem for you.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> I have been known to BBQ in the snow.


Now that's determination for you and I suppose the snow keeps the bottles cool!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I would find it very difficult to sleep in the day too because I need complete darkness to sleep - can't even have a digital clock in the room as the light from the numbers keep me awake. - think I may have been a tortoise in a former life!


 Assuming that you know that I live alone, I have the same problem with:
-lights: I too need *COMPLETE* *DARKNESS* to be able to fall asleep
-*SILENCE* is something extremely important. The *NOISE* here is _unbearable_. Had it been quiet I'd put down the shutters and fall asleep during the day. I cannot falll asleep with a clock ticking/a digital clock. Either would drive me NUTS. I therefore bought a 'silent' one as I don't wear my watch when at home.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fair enough.
> I won't take it personally, of course.
> Friends can have a difference of opinion.
> But i do understand we are all different and it is a problem for you.
> Hope time heals this problem for you.


That's so sweet of you Adam. Thanks your kind words as well as your understanding.

Do you believe that 'time heals all wounds?' For some reason I do not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That's so sweet of you Adam. Thanks your kind words as well as your understanding.
> 
> Do you believe that 'time heals all wounds?' For some reason I do not.


No, but it heals some.
And others we just get used to or they sleep in the back of our minds.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Assuming that you know that I live alone, I have the same problem with:
> -lights: I too need *COMPLETE* *DARKNESS* to be able to fall asleep
> -*SILENCE* is something extremely important. The *NOISE* here is _unbearable_. Had it been quiet I'd put down the shutters and fall asleep during the day. I cannot falll asleep with a clock ticking/a digital clock. Either would drive me NUTS. I therefore bought a 'silent' one as I don't wear my watch when at home.



Strangely enough I _do_ like the steady ticking of a clock it seems to relax me, If it is noisy here I use a cd Walkman (don't have an ipod yet) and quietly play some relaxing music - the reasoning being that I would rather listen to a noise of my own choice than other people and can shut them out. 

Someone once gave me some audio books as well - and they worked because I don't think I've ever heard the end of any of them but we are all different we just have to find what works for us don't we?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Strangely enough I _do_ like the steady ticking of a clock it seems to relax me, If it is noisy here I use a cd Walkman (don't have an ipod yet) and quietly play some relaxing music - the reasoning being that I would rather listen to a noise of my own choice than other people and can shut them out.
> 
> Someone once gave me some audio books as well - and they worked because I don't think I've ever heard the end of any of them but we are all different we just have to find what works for us don't we?


The ends are probably a disappointment anyway.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll tell you what works here. 
I snore like a Grizzly Bear but the house is full of fish tanks and all of the water rushing sounds in every room has a calming effect and actually drowns out almost every other noise.
Of course the noise also makes you pee a lot!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> That's so sweet of you Adam. Thanks your kind words as well as your understanding.
> 
> Do you believe that 'time heals all wounds?' For some reason I do not.


No. Not all. Not at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll tell you what works here.
> I snore like a Grizzly Bear but the house is full of fish tanks and all of the water rushing sounds in every room has a calming effect and actually drowns out almost every other noise.
> Of course the noise also makes you pee a lot!


But, hopefully, not when you're asleep.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Strangely enough I _do_ like the steady ticking of a clock it seems to relax me, If it is noisy here I use a cd Walkman (don't have an ipod yet) and quietly play some relaxing music - the reasoning being that I would rather listen to a noise of my own choice than other people and can shut them out.
> 
> Someone once gave me some audio books as well - and they worked because I don't think I've ever heard the end of any of them but we are all different we just have to find what works for us don't we?


 That really is strange: you like a clock ticking in the middle ofthe night when you're trying to fall asleep? I can't imagine that. I tried a walkman (which I don't have any more), but that didn't work either. As I said I need *TOTAL* *SILENCE*. And living alone, I think has contributed to all this.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> That really is strange: you like a clock ticking in the middle ofthe night when you're trying to fall asleep? I can't imagine that. I tried a walkman (which I don't have any more), but that didn't work either. As I said I need *TOTAL* *SILENCE*. And living alone, I think has contributed to all this.



I think it's something to do with focusing on my breathing. Of course it has to be a slow tick because a fast tick could make me hyperventilate.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

How about one of those machines that sounds like ocean waves?
I've never used one...
It's supposed to be great for insomnia.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The ends are probably a disappointment anyway.


 Very disappointing I can assure you. Today for example: I was up at 6am after having slpet 6 hours. I kept tossing and turning but no way could I fall asleep. I went out for a _TWO_ _HOUR_ walk, returned home exhausted, thinking: 'I'll try to get some sleep now.' I went to bed with all shutters down, uslessly, plus I'm still wide awake and it's 1.10am now! A real disappointment, as you put it.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about one of those machines that sounds like ocean waves?
> I've never used one...
> It's supposed to be great for insomnia.


 I haven't used them either.


----------



## Gillian M

I have even tried reading which some doctors/researchers say 'makes sleep easier.' Even her....NO result, believe it or not!


----------



## Myroli

Gillian Moore said:


> I have even tried reading which some doctors/researchers say 'makes sleep easier.' Even her....NO result, believe it or not!


What about watching a REALLY boring movie/show till you're tired then turn it off?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about one of those machines that sounds like ocean waves?
> I've never used one...
> It's supposed to be great for insomnia.



Also not recommended for those with weak bladders! I think you may have been a fish in your former life! Ever tried a waterbed?


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> No doctor. I think I'm feeling better. I almost called my husband to come home and take the kids to practices.
> I couldn't breath well. I took a hot shower and then iced my back.


 Glad to hear you're now better. Take care.


----------



## jaizei

Gillian Moore said:


> Very disappointing I can assure you. Today for example: I was up at 6am after having slpet 6 hours. I kept tossing and turning but no way could I fall asleep. I went out for a _TWO_ _HOUR_ walk, returned home exhausted, thinking: 'I'll try to get some sleep now.' I went to bed with all shutters down, uslessly, plus I'm still wide awake and it's 1.10am now! A real disappointment, as you put it.



What's wrong with 6 hours?


----------



## jaizei

Myroli said:


> What about watching a REALLY boring movie/show till you're tired then turn it off?



But everything's interesting in _some _way....


----------



## Gillian M

Myroli said:


> What about watching a REALLY boring movie/show till you're tired then turn it off?


 I tried watching TV but..... (see? but, but, but!)
a) if I were to watch something I like sleep would NOT come because I'd be interested in the show/film or whatever it is.
b) if it's something boring, well...I would not be concentrating and all sorts of *negative* things would begin to race through my mind, and in this case sleep would 'never' come!

Thanks your advice anyway. Appreciate it.


----------



## Lyn W

Well I stayed much longer than intended so not as much work done as I hoped - you lot are a bad influence - I'm pleased to say!
So as much as I hate to leave, I'd better say goodnight now and wish you all a restful and peaceful goodnight,
Take care all.


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


> What's wrong with 6 hours?


 They seem to be enough for you. I can assure you they are not for me. When I sleep six hours ONLY, after a LONG walk, and I don't sleep during the day, they are anything but enough. As Lyn and Adam said: 'We are all different', we have _different_ _bodies_ and _different_ *brains*. What applies on one person does not necessarily apply on another, be it with sleep or any other issue.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here it stops the kids playing kickball in the street.
> Which is good.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Well I stayed much longer than intended so not as much work done as I hoped - you lot are a bad influence - I'm pleased to say!
> So as much as I hate to leave, I'd better say goodnight now and wish you all a restful and peaceful goodnight,
> Take care all.


 Thanks Lyn. It was nice 'talking' to you. Good night and....sweet dreams!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love rain, as long as it's not too much.
> i also love petrichor, one of my favourite smells.


(...hastily googles 'petrichor'...) Ah, yes: "the earthy smell accompanying the first rain after a long dry spell"

I love that too!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about one of those machines that sounds like ocean waves?
> I've never used one...
> It's supposed to be great for insomnia.


That would drive me crazy.
How about classical?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Moozillion said:


> (...hastily googles 'petrichor'...) Ah, yes: "the earthy smell accompanying the first rain after a long dry spell"
> 
> I love that too!!!


Here's the science behind it-
http://www.livescience.com/49520-smell-of-rain-aerosols.html


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Myroli said:


> What about watching a REALLY boring movie/show till you're tired then turn it off?


Have you ever seen '2000'? 




*Hal... just get rid of everyone already...


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Here's the science behind it-
> http://www.livescience.com/49520-smell-of-rain-aerosols.html


 I don't!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> I don't!


I enjoy the 'before rain' smell 
Is there something about it?


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Have you ever seen '2000'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hal... just get rid of everyone already...


 Didn't quite get what you meant here.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> Assuming that you know that I live alone, I have the same problem with:
> -lights: I too need *COMPLETE* *DARKNESS* to be able to fall asleep
> -*SILENCE* is something extremely important. The *NOISE* here is _unbearable_. Had it been quiet I'd put down the shutters and fall asleep during the day. I cannot falll asleep with a clock ticking/a digital clock. Either would drive me NUTS. I therefore bought a 'silent' one as I don't wear my watch when at home.


You wouldn't be able to sleep here, then  The pumps provide a lovely background or humming, the cats usually sound like they're being eaten bu the ducts, and there are also usually racoons outside 
No timed-candles, even?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, but it heals some.
> And others we just get used to or they sleep in the back of our minds.


 Here I disagree with you again: I don't think one can get used to a wound, but...one may HAVE TO LIVE WITH IT.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> Didn't quite get what you meant here.


Well, 2000 A Space Odyssey, is very slow. And when something so slow goes about for (over 2hours, I think?) it gets hard to concentrate on it, so the ending just screwed my brain over terribly. 
The ending was really weird.


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, 2000 A Space Odyssey, is very slow. And when something so slow goes about for (over 2hours, I think?) it gets hard to concentrate on it, so the ending just screwed my brain over terribly.
> The ending was really weird.


 No,I didn't. I am not very fond of the TV, cinema


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, 2000 A Space Odyssey, is very slow. And when something so slow goes about for (over 2hours, I think?) it gets hard to concentrate on it, so the ending just screwed my brain over terribly.
> The ending was really weird.


Oh my. It's '2001, A Space Odyessy'. I'm sorry. I watched that movie at 3am, which was probably not the brightest idea.


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


> But everything's interesting in _some _way....


 See? We _*are*_ all different. I for one don't like TV much, so how am I expected to find something interesring in _*any*_ way?


----------



## jaizei

Gillian Moore said:


> See? We _*are*_ all different. I for one don't like TV much, so how am I expected to find something interesring in _*any*_ way?



Everything fascinates me.


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You wouldn't be able to sleep here, then  The pumps provide a lovely background or humming, the cats usually sound like they're being eaten bu the ducts, and there are also usually racoons outside
> No timed-candles, even?


 Here it is no better with the so-called 'human beings' being so noisy.


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


> Everything fascinates me.



Much worse problem than it sounds.


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


> Everything fascinates me.


 Good for you!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You wouldn't be able to sleep here, then  The pumps provide a lovely background or humming, the cats usually sound like they're being eaten bu the ducts, and there are also usually racoons outside
> No timed-candles, even?



I think the raccoons or anything going _bump _outside would be the worse.


----------



## jaizei

Gillian Moore said:


> Good for you!



Not really.


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


> Not really.


 Why not?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Everything fascinates me.


Right?!


----------



## jaizei

Gillian Moore said:


> Why not?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Much worse problem than it sounds.


Right...


----------



## Gillian M

Well, it's been nice talking to you folks, and thanks very much for 'listening', for your help and advice. Appreciate it all.

I'm *NOW* going to try and get some sleep; it's very nearly *2am!!! *Good night everyone and sweet dreams!


----------



## Myroli

jaizei said:


> Everything fascinates me.


Right? I get really distracted and off topic very easily because my mind wanders off to imagined things started with the concersation


----------



## jaizei

But I guess the trade off is that I don't have to worry about boredom.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gnight!


Gillian Moore said:


> Well, it's been nice talking to you folks, and thanks very much for 'listening', for your help and advice. Appreciate it all.
> 
> I'm *NOW* going to try and get some sleep; it's very nearly *2am!!! *Good night everyone and sweet dreams!


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> Now that's determination for you and I suppose the snow keeps the bottles cool!



Bottles?


----------



## Jacqui

I have trouble falling asleep and the two things that can (but not always) help are a fan and an audio book (but only if a boring one).


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I have trouble falling asleep and the two things that can (but not always) help are a fan and an audio book (but only if a boring one).



How do you like audiobooks? I guess compared to reading. I thought about listening to them while I work but I don't know if I'd be able to really follow the story like that.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> How do you like audiobooks? I guess compared to reading. I thought about listening to them while I work but I don't know if I'd be able to really follow the story like that.



I like them for long night time driving. I find I can not listen and do other work at the same time to enjoy the books. I prefer reading (and from a "real" book. Often the books I get are ones I already read. I kinda like how others think characters should sound.


----------



## smarch

Good evening everyone. 
Today I went back to the prison camps with my friend and this time found the cemetery and burial plot that we couldn't find last time. Then went to another local Cemetery that has a spooky reputation and got the nickname "spider gates" since the starburst shaped gates are pretty distinctive. So it was an interesting day.
Cemetery by the prison remains



The burial plot, notice the disconcerting sunken in spots, only could mean one thing



An finally the spider gates. This old but still in use cemetery has a lot of spooky rumors but many descriptions I read in my research before going weren't even right. 





This specific stone had many rumors, but I took my picture and respected his rest, I'm not *hunting* for ghostly experiences, just inviting them to see me if they'd like to be known.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>




Basically my life long ambition: becoming a crotchety old man.


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian Moore said:


> Five rabbits! Wow! A friend of mine living in Spain had ONE-notice ONE, but it drove her nuts. She said your exact words: messy, noisy and even dirty.So I thought: 'A rabbit would not be the right pet for me.'


[/QUOTE]

I think she might have meant birds.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I do love rain. The music it makes, especially on an old tin roof. The way it smell so fresh, like it wipes away the bad and gives earth a fresh start. The magical way it can turn everything green and bring fouth the blooms. I love stomping on mud puddles and rescuing worms.
> 
> However after a couple of weeks, it is getting a bit old.



I love it when it rains too. Sitting by the woodstove with a lovely fire burning and a good book and my feet up on the hearth in front of the stove. Love it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> (...hastily googles 'petrichor'...) Ah, yes: "the earthy smell accompanying the first rain after a long dry spell"
> 
> I love that too!!!


I think it's the only special word in English that describes a specific smell, not just in a general terms like delicious or sweet, or adding a y like lemony or tomatoey. Not sure though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Here's the science behind it-
> http://www.livescience.com/49520-smell-of-rain-aerosols.html


What it also doesn't explain there is that many plant seeds are coated in an oil or ichor, which prevents them from germinating when the ground is dry, otherwise they would sprout and die. When it rains, this oil is washed away and mixes with chemicals in the soil to produce petrichor. And then it is safe for the seeds to grow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I enjoy the 'before rain' smell
> Is there something about it?


Pollution, I expect.


----------



## Moozillion

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Here's the science behind it-
> http://www.livescience.com/49520-smell-of-rain-aerosols.html


That's really neat! THANKS!


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> Everything fascinates me.


MEEE TOOO!!!!  
I'm forever researching things on the Internet! I LOVE learning about things!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You wouldn't be able to sleep here, then  The pumps provide a lovely background or humming, the cats usually sound like they're being eaten bu the ducts, and there are also usually racoons outside
> No timed-candles, even?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Everything fascinates me.


Have you read Proust's 'In Search of Lost Time and Remembrance of Things Past'?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pollution, I expect.



or ozone


----------



## mike taylor

jaizei said:


>


That lady coon is getting a little fresh with you .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Evening, Mike.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have you read Proust's 'In Search of Lost Time and Remembrance of Things Past'?



It's on my 'to read' list. But I don't know that that's saying much. The queue is ridiculously long. I'll probably be laid up this weekend so I should prioritize so I can knock some of them out.


----------



## Moozillion

mike taylor said:


> That lady coon is getting a little fresh with you .


*shakes head* ...only Mike would see it that way!!!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Moozillion said:


> That's really neat! THANKS!


Anytime!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Basically my life long ambition: becoming a crotchety old man.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It's on my 'to read' list. But I don't know that that's saying much. The queue is ridiculously long. I'll probably be laid up this weekend so I should prioritize so I can knock some of them out.


It'll be quite a weekend for Proust.
About 4,000 pages, I think.
One of those books that you can appreciate is very clever and well crafted, but gosh, it's hard going.
More characters than 'Game of Thrones'!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It'll be quite a weekend for Proust.
> About 4,000 pages, I think.
> One of those books that you can appreciate is very clever and well crafted, but gosh, it's hard going.
> More characters than 'Game of Thrones'!


HA. I expect we'll be weeding some out soon enough!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Speaking of the show where you can't go one episode where someone _doesn't _die...
@russian/sulcata/tortoise?? Seen the new season yet?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It'll be quite a weekend for Proust.
> About 4,000 pages, I think.
> One of those books that you can appreciate is very clever and well crafted, but gosh, it's hard going.
> More characters than 'Game of Thrones'!



Did you read it in English or French? 

I always wonder how well books are translated and whether there's something missing. I should start learning the French so I can go back and reread Dumas and Vernes as they were intended.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Speaking of the show where you can't go one episode where someone _doesn't _die...
> @russian/sulcata/tortoise?? Seen the new season yet?



Are you caught up?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Basically my life long ambition: becoming a crotchety old man.


...In other words,


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Are you caught up?


No. I have yet to see episodes 5, 6 AND 7  
Anyone get resurrected yet?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> ...In other words,



I think I'm failing at it though. I might need to start smoking and drinking to work on the weathering.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Speaking of the show where you can't go one episode where someone _doesn't _die...
> @russian/sulcata/tortoise?? Seen the new season yet?


I've only seen as far as the end of season 3.
But I heard last Sunday's episode didn't go down very well, lowest audience appreciation so far by miles.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I think I'm failing at it though. I might need to start smoking and drinking to work on the weathering.


What! Don't deliberately do yourself harm... 
Might want to have tea with (practically any old wise dude) and ask them about what they use in their beards.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've only seen as far as the end of season 3.
> But I heard last Sunday's episode didn't go down very well, lowest audience appreciation so far by miles.


I wonder why! 
Oh, so you have to get into the whole L̶a̶n̶n̶i̶s̶t̶e̶r̶ ̶d̶e̶b̶a̶c̶l̶e̶ ̶?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Did you read it in English or French?
> 
> I always wonder how well books are translated and whether there's something missing. I should start learning the French so I can go back and reread Dumas and Vernes as they were intended.


My French is pretty good, but not that good.
But you are right, it's very hard to get a perfect translation, meanings become lost and idioms are often difficult for example.
Arabic even more so. 
Love Verne's classics and Dumas, but can't get into modern French lit. at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I think I'm failing at it though. I might need to start smoking and drinking to work on the weathering.


It worked for me.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've only seen as far as the end of season 3.
> But I heard last Sunday's episode didn't go down very well, lowest audience appreciation so far by miles.



I think that's because of what happened to *****. It wasn't in the books so it wasn't actually necessary. The real question is how they handle the transition from where the last book ends to completely off the rails.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What! Don't deliberately do yourself harm...
> Might want to have tea with (practically any old wise dude) and ask them about what they use in their beards.


I use tea in my beard.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I wonder why!
> Oh, so you have to get into the whole L̶a̶n̶n̶i̶s̶t̶e̶r̶ ̶d̶e̶b̶a̶c̶l̶e̶ ̶?


Spoiler alert!
Spoiler alert!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Hey , how long do I leave the babies in the incubator ? I have a enclosure setup . They still have there bellies open a little .


Personally I'd leave them until their bellies closed up. But ask my sis @Yvonne G . She has numerous incubators all going at the same time....I did incubate goof ball once. I won't explain....


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What! Don't deliberately do yourself harm...
> Might want to have tea with (practically any old wise dude) and ask them about what they use in their beards.



I think my beard days are behind me, interferes with eating.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I think my beard days are behind me, interferes with eating.


No!
You can store food in your beard.


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Mike.


How are you buddy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good, ta.
Looking forward to my hols tomorrow evening.
You?


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> Did you read it in English or French?
> 
> I always wonder how well books are translated and whether there's something missing. I should start learning the French so I can go back and reread Dumas and Vernes as they were intended.


I had a friend who became a psychiatrist; he studied German for several years so he could read Freud in the original.


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> lol , not too much snow there , its the south of England after all .


I asked may parent; they said: 27 hollin court(?), near a train station I guess... 
Not sure about the hollin court. Sounds strange


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> I tried watching TV but..... (see? but, but, but!)
> a) if I were to watch something I like sleep would NOT come because I'd be interested in the show/film or whatever it is.
> b) if it's something boring, well...I would not be concentrating and all sorts of *negative* things would begin to race through my mind, and in this case sleep would 'never' come!
> 
> Thanks your advice anyway. Appreciate it.


Work graveyard shift. Works for me like a charm. I've been known to fall asleep sitting up on the couch while sending someone a text message.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Speaking of the show where you can't go one episode where someone _doesn't _die...
> @russian/sulcata/tortoise?? Seen the new season yet?


what?


----------



## sageharmon

TIFFFFFFFF I MISSED YOUUUUUU


----------



## mike taylor

Where have you been?


----------



## sageharmon

mike taylor said:


> Where have you been?


Tbh I forgot about the forum. My brother passed away.


----------



## Telid

sageharmon said:


> Tbh I forgot about the forum. My brother passed away.


Condolences.


----------



## leigti

sageharmon said:


> Tbh I forgot about the forum. My brother passed away.


I am very sorry to hear that.


----------



## sageharmon

Telid said:


> Condolences.


thanks. he passed in September, but in still in shock.
I've been doing well the last weeks though


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw, darn it, Sage. I remember that it was last September and the doctors told him he had 3 months to live. Dang! That's really a shame. I'm so, so sorry!


----------



## sageharmon

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, darn it, Sage. I remember that it was last September and the doctors told him he had 3 months to live. Dang! That's really a shame. I'm so, so sorry!


Thank you.


----------



## puffy137

Lyn W said:


> Isn't Bridgewater where they have the night carnivals?


Yes. I remember as a child my mother & some of her friends went to a Bridgewater carnival .They must have been quite something then , wonder if they still have them ?


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> I asked may parent; they said: 27 hollin court(?), near a train station I guess...
> Not sure about the hollin court. Sounds strange


Maybe Holland Court . hmm , was it in London? There's a Holland Park.


----------



## mike taylor

sageharmon said:


> Tbh I forgot about the forum. My brother passed away.


So sorry to hear about your brother .Tiff hasn't been here since you left . You will always have friends here when you need one .


----------



## mike taylor

@T33's Torts will try to see if she gets this alert .


----------



## Heather H

Momof4 said:


> How is everything going?


Good ty. I'm just exhausted. Hope you are well.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, nice to see you.
> So to speak.


You too. .  It's 1:30 and my day is just ending.


----------



## Heather H

Lyn W said:


> I would find it very difficult to sleep in the day too because I need complete darkness to sleep - can't even have a digital clock in the room as the light from the numbers keep me awake. - think I may have been a tortoise in a former life!


I'm the same way. It is so dark in my room you can't see your hand in front of your face.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Morning


Yup. Feels like I just woke up.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Work graveyard shift. Works for me like a charm. I've been known to fall asleep sitting up on the couch while sending someone a text message.


 Lucky you!


----------



## Gillian M

I think she might have meant birds.[/QUOTE]
I understood rabbits but it's no big deal.


----------



## Gillian M

Myroli said:


> Right? I get really distracted and off topic very easily because my mind wanders off to imagined things started with the concersation


 No concentration?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffy137 said:


> Yes. I remember as a child my mother & some of her friends went to a Bridgewater carnival .They must have been quite something then , wonder if they still have them ?


Yes, they do.
I went to one in 2013, just after I came out of hospital.
It was terrific.
And my best friend still goes every year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning boytorts , girltorts and turtlets everywhere. 
Another beautiful day here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

One in five people in the world are Chinese.
There are five people in my family so one of them must be Chinese.
I know it's not me, so it's either mum, dad, my elder brother Colin or my younger brother Ho-Cha-Chu.
But I think it's Colin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I hate packing.
Always leave it to the last minute.
Always forget something.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning boytorts , girltorts and turtlets everywhere.
> Another beautiful day here.


 Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. How are you and what are you up to?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. How are you and what are you up to?


Tidgy's eating lunch, wifey's panic packing and I'm checking on the weather at Tangier (northern Morocco) and Gibraltar. 
Seems a bit windy, but ok for the copter to Tangier, however, I might make for Tarifa, south west Spain, rather than Gibraltar on the boat as it's a shorter crossing and the sea's a bit choppy.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> No. I have yet to see episodes 5, 6 AND 7
> Anyone get resurrected yet?



I don't think they're doing that storyline.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What! Don't deliberately do yourself harm...
> Might want to have tea with (practically any old wise dude) and ask them about what they use in their beards.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy's eating lunch, wifey's panic packing and I'm checking on the weather at Tangier (northern Morocco) and Gibraltar.
> Seems a bit windy, but ok for the copter to Tangier, however, I might make for Tarifa, south west Spain, rather than Gibraltar on the boat as it's a shorter crossing and the sea's a bit choppy.


 Tell Wifey to take it easy, though I know one does tend to panic when travelling. Enjoy your trip, regards to Wifey-again- and kisses to Tidgy from Oli-again.


----------



## jaizei

@Jacqui Just in case you were tempted to start taking pictures.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I don't think they're doing that storyline.


I think they should.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?


Games of thrones, silly 
By the way! Hi.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No!
> You can store food in your beard.


Cheeeese!


----------



## jaizei

@Yellow Turtle01








Might need to start making you wear a bell


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> @Yellow Turtle01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to start making you were a bell


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

What's sneaky about me?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

sageharmon said:


> Tbh I forgot about the forum. My brother passed away.


! I'm so sorry.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Heather H said:


> Good ty. I'm just exhausted. Hope you are well.


Hey! How'd your cleaning go?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One in five people in the world are Chinese.
> There are five people in my family so one of them must be Chinese.
> I know it's not me, so it's either mum, dad, my elder brother Colin or my younger brother Ho-Cha-Chu.
> But I think it's Colin.


You know, I used to think of those (blank) in (blank) things like that too.
There are six human animals living here (or were) and one of them had shingles. Therefore, whenever I heard the (3) in (6) people get shingles, I started doling out sentences 
...Which wouldn't have worked out anyway, because only two humans have had chicken pox.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hate packing.
> Always leave it to the last minute.
> Always forget something.


Where to? I think I've missed something.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What's sneaky about me?



You weren't online and then I got a bunch of alerts


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello everyone.


http://www.livescience.com/50902-snake-ancestor-had-ankles-toes.html


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> You weren't online and then I got a bunch of alerts


Oh well, it goes both ways. I had 14, which isn't a bunch, but it could be.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You know, I used to think of those (blank) in (blank) things like that too.
> There are six human animals living here (or were) and one of them had shingles. Therefore, whenever I heard the (3) in (6) people get shingles, I started doling out sentences
> ...Which wouldn't have worked out anyway, because only two humans have had chicken pox.



I may have had the pox twice so I'm probably screwing up the numbers somehow.

But that does make me think that the likely hood of me getting shingles is 1000% greater.


----------



## smarch

Good morning!! Today I put chill zone (icee or any other various name slushies have) in my mt dew and now I'm buzzing like crazy on sugar and caffeine ... Oops


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I may have had the pox twice so I'm probably screwing up the numbers somehow.
> 
> But that does make me think that the likely hod of me getting shingles is 1000% greater.


Yes, probably. I'm not educated on that very much, so you may be able to treat it now.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Good morning!! Today I put chill zone (icee or any other various name slushies have) in my mt dew and now I'm buzzing like crazy on sugar and caffeine ... Oops



Hello, how was graduation? I tend to skip about.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh well, it goes both ways. I had 14, which isn't a bunch, but it could be.


Especially when my list looks like this-


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Where to? I think I've missed something.


Off to Spain for a few days, back here briefly and then down south to look at some torts, I hope.


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Cheeeese!


 _Cheese_  is more like it, if Adam's the person concerned!


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Where to? I think I've missed something.


 Yes it seems we all have.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh well, it goes both ways. I had 14, which isn't a bunch, but it could be.



Yes. Yes it _could _be.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Yes. Yes it _could _be.


...Time for a real horror face.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> _Cheese_  is more like it, if Adam's the person concerned!


 Right.


----------



## jaizei

Thank you for your concern TortoiseForum.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Off to Spain for a few days, back here briefly and then down south to look at some torts, I hope.


Cool. When do you leave?
Spain is pretty neat!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> ...Time for a real horror face.




I'd never do that. 

However, I disclaim the actions of everyone else.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> View attachment 130920
> 
> 
> View attachment 130921
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your concern TortoiseForum.


You know, most of the ad spots (it seems to me) are GoogleAds. 
...


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You know, most of the ad spots (it seems to me) are GoogleAds.
> ...



I think that hurts the most...I thought Google _knew _me.


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Cool. When do you leave?
> Spain is pretty neat!


 Yes it is. Have you been there? I have but very long ago.

We'll definitely _miss_.......*A* *D A* *M* won't we?


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> I think that hurts the most...I thought Google _knew _me.


Maybe, it because we mention boobies on chat a lot.... A little too much maybe...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Cool. When do you leave?
> Spain is pretty neat!


Yes, i love Spain.
Leave this evening, fly up to Tangier, overnight in one of my favourite bars and across to Spain at dawn tomorrow.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i love Spain.
> Leave this evening, fly up to Tangier, overnight in one of my favourite bars and across to Spain at dawn tomorrow.


Enjoy the flight and don't forget: 'Ladies and gentlemen please fasten your seatbelts.'

Adam would you please be kind enough to inform us once you're there safe and sound? Thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Maybe, it because we mention boobies on chat a lot.... A little too much maybe...


Not nearly enough, in my opinion.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Maybe, it because we mention boobies on chat a lot.... A little too much maybe...


 Hi Abdulla, looking for trouble yet again? Only joking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Enjoy the flight and don't forget: 'Ladies and gentlemen please fasten your seatbelts.'
> 
> Adam would you please be kind enough to inform us once you're there safe and sound? Thanks.


I will, of course have a safety harness on.
I will be doing some of the flying, so everybody else will have to strap up very securely.
Not taking my lap top, so can't comply with the last request.
I'm not likely to crash, the wind is only one flag.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I will, of course have a safety harness on.
> I will be doing some of the flying, so everybody else will have to strap up very securely.
> Not taking my lap top, so can't comply with the last request.
> I'm not likely to crash, the wind is only one flag.


Question: if something happens, can you entrust me with Tidgy? 
JK...
On a more serious note, how often do you fly?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I will, of course have a safety harness on.
> I will be doing some of the flying, so everybody else will have to strap up very securely.
> Not taking my lap top, so can't comply with the last request.
> I'm not likely to crash, the wind is only one flag.


 Fair enough.I would have asked you to give me your phone number,but....I'll leave it to you to complete the sentence.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello, how was graduation? I tend to skip about.


It was good I had a breakdown after because it was just so much stress facing the world ahead of me, but I'm better now, and looking into art schools


----------



## smarch

Blue tongue!! It compliments my eyes lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Question: if something happens, can you entrust me with Tidgy?
> JK...
> On a more serious note, how often do you fly?


I love flying, in planes, balloons, helicopters, hang-gliders, gliders, you name it.
It's part of my hypocritical nature, I'm always going on about cars and pollution, but aviation fuel, that's ok! 
Usually, I take the 'copter up once or twice a month, but I've been a bit ill; so haven't flown for three months this time.
Really excited.
And the boat, too, love boats and ships, but it may be slightly rough tomorrow, which is ok, I don't get seasick.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Blue tongue!! It compliments my eyes lol
> View attachment 130922


Haha... You look amazing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Blue tongue!! It compliments my eyes lol
> View attachment 130922


Go see a doctor!
This is a bit worrying.
Have you been licking Nank or the cacti?


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Blue tongue!! It compliments my eyes lol
> View attachment 130922


 Hi and glad that graduation is over! Congrats and hope you are now better...with that blue tongue of yours!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> @Jacqui Just in case you were tempted fto start taking pictures.



Thank you for the warning!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i love Spain.
> Leave this evening, fly up to Tangier, overnight in one of my favourite bars and across to Spain at dawn tomorrow.


Well have fun, man!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well have fun, man!


Wilco!


----------



## jaizei

I think we talked about this like 1000 pages ago; does anyone still play trivia crack? So far these randoms aren't much of a challenge.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wilco!


 Adam, till what time could we remain in contact? Am asking as I may now take a nap...as usual I did not get enough sleep. If you answer immy I'll set my alarm clock so as to say at least....good-bye. It's now 5.25pm.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> @Jacqui Just in case you were tempted to start taking pictures.



LOL! I loved the lightning strike!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Leaving in about 4 hours from now, but may not be on the forum then.
Lots to do, so i don't know.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Haha... You look amazing


Ou know just casually trying not to open my mouth at work as to stay looking professional. I forgot how colorful those slushies make your tongue


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Go see a doctor!
> This is a bit worrying.
> Have you been licking Nank or the cacti?


No! *said suspiciously guiltily* why would I ever lick such things *rolls eyes*


----------



## smarch

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi and glad that graduation is over! Congrats and hope you are now better...with that blue tongue of yours!


Slightly better, when I think of art schools in fine but when I think of working engineering forever and missing my friends my heart still sinks. So I've started watching House again at nights, Dr House never lets me down!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Slightly better, when I think of art schools in fine but when I think of working engineering forever and missing my friends my heart still sinks. So I've started watching House again at nights, Dr House never lets me down!


Just love Hugh Laurie.


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Go see a doctor!
> This is a bit worrying.
> Have you been licking Nank or the cacti?


Only if that dr is Dr House  
"Dr House, Dr House, my tongue is blue!"
"Your stupid ... But here let almost kill you a few times before fixing it"


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Leaving in about 4 hours from now, but may not be on the forum then.
> Lots to do, so i don't know.



Safe travels Adam!!! We will miss you!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Only if that dr is Dr House
> "Dr House, Dr House, my tongue is blue!"
> "Your stupid ... But here let almost kill you a few times before fixing it"


ha! ha!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Safe travels Adam!!! We will miss you!!


Thanks, i'll miss you guys, too.


----------



## Yvonne G

We're having a real hard time here in Central California determining what the weather is supposed to be like. One day it's in the 80's and the next it's overcast and cool. We had just enough hot weather to make my lettuce garden go to seed and the leaves turn bitter. So today I'm going to harvest the whole shebang. And, wouldn't you know it? Today there is no sun. Overcast and cool.

Anyone know if setting off a bug bomb in my tortoise sheds means they can't ever go back in there? I was thinking of blocking off the sheds from the tortoises and setting off bombs in them. Of course I'd keep the doors closed for a length of time, but I don't know how long the residual would adversely effect the tortoises. If I do it now, I have appx. 3 months of good weather and I could keep them away from their sheds. 

Any opinions on this? (I have a really bad oriental roach problem in the sheds)


----------



## Abdulla6169

I feel like I'm on the brink of a breakdown... Hope I feel Better tomorrow.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Heather H said:


> Good ty. I'm just exhausted. Hope you are well.


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just love Hugh Laurie.


And Olivia Wilde <3


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I feel like I'm on the brink of a breakdown... Hope I feel Better tomorrow.


Oh no, I know all too well that feeling. Find time to have a cup of tea (or decaf coffee) and sip it watching the torts. It helps some.


----------



## Lyn W

puffy137 said:


> Yes. I remember as a child my mother & some of her friends went to a Bridgewater carnival .They must have been quite something then , wonder if they still have them ?


I think it's still going - that's if health and safety hasn't killed it of!

Hi everyone hope you are all well today


----------



## Abdulla6169

sageharmon said:


> Tbh I forgot about the forum. My brother passed away.


So sorry....


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> I think my beard days are behind me, interferes with eating.


I once kissed a man with a beard - but he didn't like it and made me take it off!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I feel like I'm on the brink of a breakdown... Hope I feel Better tomorrow.


If you're serious, then I hope you're better tomorrow, too..
Relax, do something you love and think of the good things in life.
Like me.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, technical they could go back inside after about six hours or so. I believe you usually keep it shut up for four hours isn't it? Been awhile since I bombed for fleas, so not sure on time line. Just no food or water items should be left inside and I would not be feeding them in there for as long as possible. If you could spray down the inside, that would be great.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> And Olivia Wilde <3
> View attachment 130928


Yummmmy!


----------



## Jacqui

Today is our day of break from clouds and rain. Of course it is windy and will only get to the 60s.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Today is our day of break from clouds and rain. Of course it is windy and will only get to the 60s.


We are always melting here:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I once kissed a man with a beard - but he didn't like it and made me take it off!


Some of the ladies here have cracking moustaches.
I once had a Belgian girlfriend who was a very pretty girl, but had beards under her armpits.
Don't mean she didn't shave, but actual long thick hair dangling several inches down.
Very off-putting for me, personally, but perhaps I'm old fashioned.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some of the ladies here have cracking moustaches.
> I once had a Belgian girlfriend who was a very pretty girl, but had beards under her armpits.
> Don't mean she didn't shave, but actual long thick hair dangling several inches down.
> Very off-putting for me, personally, but perhaps I'm old fashioned.



I hear some men actually like that in - or rather on - a woman and are in pursuit of the hirsute, - at least I plait mine when I'm wearing short sleeves!

Hope you and wifey have a good break, Adam, take care and come back fully refreshed. Send us all a postcard!
Hope you don't miss Tidgy too much sounds like she's in good hands.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> Today is our day of break from clouds and rain. Of course it is windy and will only get to the 60s.


Sound just like Wales at the moment!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> I once kissed a man with a beard - but he didn't like it and made me take it off!


Made me grin!!! . THANKS!


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> I feel like I'm on the brink of a breakdown... Hope I feel Better tomorrow.


 Sorry you're feeling stressed Abdula, just remember today is tomorrow's yesterday and hopefully whatever is troubling you will soon pass.
Take care


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Slightly better, when I think of art schools in fine but when I think of working engineering forever and missing my friends my heart still sinks. So I've started watching House again at nights, Dr House never lets me down!


 Wow! You really do seem to be a very _emotional_ person. Am I right?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> We are always melting here:
> View attachment 130929



I would not survive living there.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Safe travels Adam!!! We will miss you!!


 Oh *YES* we will!


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I feel like I'm on the brink of a breakdown... Hope I feel Better tomorrow.



Anything that talking to us about it will help?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I hear some men actually like that in - or rather on - a woman and are in pursuit of the hirsute, - at least I plait mine when I'm wearing short sleeves!
> 
> Hope you and wifey have a good break, Adam, take care and come back fully refreshed. Send us all a postcard!
> Hope you don't miss Tidgy too much sounds like she's in good hands.


Thank you.
Just chopped off most of my beard, which makes wifey happy.
She hates my beard, wiry when long, bristly when short. 
Zac's very good with Tidgy, she'll be a bit sulky, but fine.


----------



## Heather H

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey! How'd your cleaning go?


2 hours of scrubbing. It's shiney


----------



## smarch

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! You really do seem to be a very _emotional_ person. Am I right?


Oh yes, very very emotional, and I've been extra emotional lately for some reason... Like I saw a video where a guy turned a carrot into a clarinet, I think it was a TedTalk clip, and cried because I was so surprised and amazed... Darn feelings!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sorry you're feeling stressed Abdula, just remember today is tomorrow's yesterday and hopefully whatever is troubling you will soon pass.
> Take care


Philosophy is liable to stress the poor chap even more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> 2 hours of scrubbing. It's shiney


That must have been great fun!
But pleasing result.


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some of the ladies here have cracking moustaches.
> I once had a Belgian girlfriend who was a very pretty girl, but had beards under her armpits.
> Don't mean she didn't shave, but actual long thick hair dangling several inches down.
> Very off-putting for me, personally, but perhaps I'm old fashioned.


I would not be able to live like that! I don't do hair, it's a sensory thing I guess, it tickles me or makes me think bugs are on me, so for years now I've not only shaved my legs but also my arms, and is a good chunk of the reason I chopped my hair off so short (and would shave it all if it was "socially acceptable")


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Philosophy is liable to stress the poor chap even more.


Don't know where I picked up that little gem - it is true but I had to think about it carefully to make sure I got it right!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> I would not be able to live like that! I don't do hair, it's a sensory thing I guess, it tickles me or makes me think bugs are on me, so for years now I've not only shaved my legs but also my arms, and is a good chunk of the reason I chopped my hair off so short (and would shave it all if it was "socially acceptable")


But do you like your partner to be hirsute? 
None of my business, just curious, so don't feel obliged to respond.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I would not survive living there.


 I can imagine you saying that, but believe me Jacqui you never know. What I mean is: one could either 'get used to' it OR one could give up the weather conditions one ikes for something like......*MONEY*. Very many people left Jordan in the early 70s when there were only fans available: *NO* _*A/Cs!!!*_ (They only had fans then). Why? To make money. AndI can assure you they made a lot of money. I would go to the Gulf if I had a *1%* chance of finding a well-paid job.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Don't know where I picked up that little gem - it is true but I had to think about it carefully to make sure I got it right!


True, indeed, but like much philosophy, ultimately meaningless.
And it makes my head hurt.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> True, indeed, but like much philosophy, ultimately meaningless.
> And it makes my head hurt.


Mine too, I'm much better at wise cracks (or maybe not so wise)


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you.
> Just chopped off most of my beard, which makes wifey happy.
> She hates my beard, wiry when long, bristly when short.
> Zac's very good with Tidgy, she'll be a bit sulky, but fine.


 Hi Adam, still arounf in the Middle East, or have you moved?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Anything that talking to us about it will help?


You guys won't understand.... Our cultures are too different.


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Oh yes, very very emotional, and I've been extra emotional lately for some reason... Like I saw a video where a guy turned a carrot into a clarinet, I think it was a TedTalk clip, and cried because I was so surprised and amazed... Darn feelings!


 Goodness! That emotional!!? It must make you 'suffer'-sorry to say that.

I'm anything but emotional, however I'm *extremely* _*sensitive*_ and I can't tell you how much. I don't know which is better/worse; being emotional/being sensitive. What do you think?


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Haha... You look amazing


 Hi Abdulla. What's up? I just read that you are feeling down and on the verge of a nervous breakdown! Why? If it's anything private you need NOT answer, OK?

TRY to calm down, though I know that words are easy.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But do you like your partner to be hirsute?
> None of my business, just curious, so don't feel obliged to respond.



I don't know what Smarch thinks but for me not too hirsute. In my youth I went out for a while with a man who resembled cousin IT but it didn't last long after his locks blocked the sink.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> You guys won't understand.... Our cultures are too different.


 I might be able to understand you. Know why? I can assure you that I know the mentality, culture, way of thinking of Arabs, with all my respect for everyone. I have lived in the Middle East long enough, but have not been to the Gulf.

Abdulla if you want to talk, I am more than ready to listen, unless it is a _private _issue. I know that someone in pain-not physical of course- needs only one thing: _*LISTENING*_ _*EARS*_! Sorry to say it, these I have only found in three or four people here in Jordan and one of them is a Briton, so I do understand you. Although they don't mean bad, people here just give advice and lectures when it just is *NOT* the right time for either!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I don' know what Smarch thinks but for me not too hirsute. It catches in your rings and blocks the sink


 Hi Lyn, how are you? Hope you're well.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> I might be able to understand you. Know why? I can assure you that I know the mentality, culture, way of thinking of Arabs, with all my respect for everyone. I have lived in the Middle East long enough, but have not been to the Gulf.
> 
> Abdulla if you want to talk, I am more than ready to listen, unless it is a _private _issue. I know that someone in pain-not physical of course- needs only one thing: _*LISTENING*_ _*EARS*_! Sorry to say it, these I have only found in three or four people here in Jordan and one of them is a Briton, so I do understand you. Although they don't mean bad, people here just give advice and lectures when it just is *NOT* the right time for either!


I need some time alone. Have a great day


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn, how are you? Hope you're well.


 Hi Gillian I'm fine thank you for asking, Had a busy day and just relaxing with folks here for a while before I start a few more reports. How about you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, still arounf in the Middle East, or have you moved?


North Africa, at this point, but heading to southern Europe in a while.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't know what Smarch thinks but for me not too hirsute. In my youth I went out for a while with a man who resembled cousin IT but it didn't last long after his locks blocked the sink.


Mine do that.
But it's cos i'm going bald on top.
I'll soon have an upside down head with all the hair on my chin and none up above.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine do that.
> But it's cos i'm going bald on top.
> I'll soon have an upside down head with all the hair on my chin and none up above.



Y'all don't have hair in a can over there? 

Bless America, everything is available in a spray can.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine do that.
> But it's cos i'm going bald on top.
> I'll soon have an upside down head with all the hair on my chin and none up above.


Make sure you get a good hat to protect you from all that sun you have there.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Y'all don't have hair in a can over there?
> 
> Bless America, everything is available in a spray can.



Really!!? My nephew would be very interested to hear that he has been losing his hair since his early 20s

I once painted hair on someone for a charity event in work.


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But do you like your partner to be hirsute?
> None of my business, just curious, so don't feel obliged to respond.


I don't mind partners having hair, I mean it'd be awesome if whoever wanted to shave but it's not like a strict requirement. Although I am much more attracted to people with short hair but that may be unrelated and just preference.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Y'all don't have hair in a can over there?
> 
> Bless America, everything is available in a spray can.


You're not kidding me, are you?
goodness gracious.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Make sure you get a good hat to protect you from all that sun you have there.


Just deciding between the sombrero and the fez.


----------



## smarch

Gillian Moore said:


> Goodness! That emotional!!? It must make you 'suffer'-sorry to say that.
> 
> I'm anything but emotional, however I'm *extremely* _*sensitive*_ and I can't tell you how much. I don't know which is better/worse; being emotional/being sensitive. What do you think?


I think I'd say emotional is worse, I'm anything but sensitive people can basically say anything to me and it'll roll right off, but if in extra emotional I could just say hi to Franklin and start tearing up for no reason. It's like PMS emotional but comes and goes whenever it wants.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just deciding between the sombrero and the fez.


Now I'm picturing you as a cross between a Mexican bandit and Tommy Cooper - just like that!


----------



## Myroli

Gillian Moore said:


> No concentration?


I meant conversation


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Now I'm picturing you as a cross between a Mexican bandit and Tommy Cooper - just like that!


Tommy Cooper is a great hero of mine, many of my jokes are nicked from him.
And I live In Fes, where the hat comes from.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@AbdullaAli 
Please check your PM's.


----------



## Lyn W

Mine too and you'll have recognised quite a few of my jokes too. A good old Caerphilly born comedian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Mine too and you'll have recognised quite a few of my jokes too. A good old Caerphilly born comedian.


Of course, it's no wonder our humour is so similar.


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> I feel like I'm on the brink of a breakdown... Hope I feel Better tomorrow.



Well, then, now is a good time to take a nap. You'll feel better when you wake up. And whatever is bothering you try not to dwell on it. Try to keep your mind busy on something else.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I think I'd say emotional is worse, I'm anything but sensitive people can basically say anything to me and it'll roll right off, but if in extra emotional I could just say hi to Franklin and start tearing up for no reason. It's like PMS emotional but comes and goes whenever it wants.



Not sure that's a super power I'd like.


----------



## Myroli

smarch said:


> And Olivia Wilde <3
> View attachment 130928


She's a very good actress, I really liked her in Tron:Legacy


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, technical they could go back inside after about six hours or so. I believe you usually keep it shut up for four hours isn't it? Been awhile since I bombed for fleas, so not sure on time line. Just no food or water items should be left inside and I would not be feeding them in there for as long as possible. If you could spray down the inside, that would be great.



Oh, ok. I was thinking it would be days and days. The sheds have two by four frames with rigid foam insulation on the inside and on the outside, then plywood over the insulation inside and outside. So there's plenty of space inside the walls for roaches to live. And do they ever! I've been using sticky traps and changing them every day, but that could go on forever!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Today is our day of break from clouds and rain. Of course it is windy and will only get to the 60s.



So working outside?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Well, then, now is a good time to take a nap. You'll feel better when you wake up. And whatever is bothering you try not to dwell on it. Try to keep your mind busy on something else.


I'll sleep in an hour or two. I just keep fearing that I'll cause my own downfall... That my mistakes will cause everything to crash.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'll sleep in an hour or two. I just keep fearing that I'll cause my own downfall... That my mistakes will cause everything to crash.


No, they won't, they'll make you stronger.
We live through them, learn and conquer.


----------



## Yvonne G

Everyone makes mistakes. That's not the end of the world. You just do the best you can with what you have to work with.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, Misty and I are going to lunch now. She's having Prairie something or other that contains bits of buffalo and deer, and I'm having left over chicken fried steak, country gravy and mashed potatoes. Then I'll read for a bit and fall asleep in my recliner. See you later......


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Maybe, it because we mention boobies on chat a lot.... A little too much maybe...


How could you even suggest such a thing? Too much? Tich!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Well, Misty and I are going to lunch now. She's having Prairie something or other that contains bits of buffalo and deer, and I'm having left over chicken fried steak, country gravy and mashed potatoes. Then I'll read for a bit and fall asleep in my recliner. See you later......


See you in a week or so. 
Don't mix up the meals.
Take care


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So this morning or last night, a group here was talking about how hard it is for them to fall asleep. Something I did in the past to help me was to visualize doing things I enjoyed. Really getting into the visual details of it. Some how I think this helps prepare the brain for that part it activity, dreaming. I think it's important not to have mental discussions with yourself while doing this. Even if it's just fantasy, it helps.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How could you even suggest such a thing? Too much? Tich!



You're all just trying to keep abreast of the times aren't you boys? And I bet your favourite song is 'Thanks for the mammary'


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And on that note, I'm going to bed. Oh, and I've heard that a red light in the room helps too, “tricking" your brain to think and prepare for sundown.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And on that note, I'm going to bed. Oh, and I've heard that a red light in the room helps too, “tricking" your brain to think and prepare for sundown.


But not for tortoises, it seems.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Sleep well, Ken, see you in a few days.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And on that note, I'm going to bed. Oh, and I've heard that a red light in the room helps too, “tricking" your brain to think and prepare for sundown.


 I think in some areas leaving a red light on wouldn't give you any peace at all! Sleep well, Ken


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sleep well, Ken, see you in a few days.


Yup, off to fantasize, oops, I mean visualize … weren't we talking about boobs?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yup, off to fantasize, oops, I mean visualize … weren't we talking about boobs?


Haha. All of you are the best. I'm feeling better now, even though it feels like I'm going in circles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Haha. All of you are the best. I'm feeling better now, even though it feels like I'm going in circles.


I'm always going in circles.
I like being dizzy.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I would not be able to live like that! I don't do hair, it's a sensory thing I guess, it tickles me or makes me think bugs are on me, so for years now I've not only shaved my legs but also my arms, and is a good chunk of the reason I chopped my hair off so short (and would shave it all if it was "socially acceptable")



Why is it not socially acceptable?


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> I can imagine you saying that, but believe me Jacqui you never know. What I mean is: one could either 'get used to' it OR one could give up the weather conditions one ikes for something like......*MONEY*. Very many people left Jordan in the early 70s when there were only fans available: *NO* _*A/Cs!!!*_ (They only had fans then). Why? To make money. AndI can assure you they made a lot of money. I would go to the Gulf if I had a *1%* chance of finding a well-paid job.



I would not be going with the money.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> You guys won't understand.... Our cultures are too different.



Sorry


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Sorry


Don't be. You were being nice.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I need some time alone. Have a great day



I hope the alone time helps your mind and heart find the answers you need and brings you peace.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, ok. I was thinking it would be days and days. The sheds have two by four frames with rigid foam insulation on the inside and on the outside, then plywood over the insulation inside and outside. So there's plenty of space inside the walls for roaches to live. And do they ever! I've been using sticky traps and changing them every day, but that could go on forever!



check what the can advises.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So working outside?



Have been mowing at the brown house.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And on that note, I'm going to bed. Oh, and I've heard that a red light in the room helps too, “tricking" your brain to think and prepare for sundown.



I did not think that was why they had the red light districts....


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Don't be. You were being nice.



Yeah, a first for me I know.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Why is it not socially acceptable?


The owners of my workplace are old fashioned and wouldn't like it too much... Neither would my family.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne has made me hungry with her talk of lunch so I have to go and find something for my dinner. As a Ping chef it won't take me long but then I have a few hours work to do so I hope you all a very good afternoon/evening/night and I may catch up with you later.

@AbdullaAli I really hope you are feeling better about everything now.
@Tidgy's Dad will miss your wit and wisdom while you are away (well OK - just your wit) but have a brilliant time and speak to you soon Take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yvonne has made me hungry with her talk of lunch so I have to go and find something for my dinner. As a Ping chef it won't take me long but then I have a few hours work to do so I hope you all a very good afternoon/evening/night and I may catch up with you later.
> 
> @AbdullaAli I really hope you are feeling better about everything now.
> @Tidgy's Dad will miss your wit and wisdom while you are away (well OK - just your wit) but have a brilliant time and speak to you soon Take care.


I will, you too, good luck with the kids and the bitey monster.
Look after the rest of this bunch for me.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I would not be going with the money.


 Those living and working in the West (Europe and the U.S.A.) don't need to go: they get paid well in their homeland. Here in Jordan, a Jordanian with a university degree and at times job experience, with good (not fluent) command of English language would earn a monthly salary of about USD 250!!! Moreover, a male would have to pay: house rent, water, power,tel. bills, food, schools, medication, car expenses/transportation....and the rest. Do you realize what makes them go to BOILING HOT countries even without A/Cs available?


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Not sure that's a super power I'd like.


No, it certainly isn't lol. But it's among my many super powers of awesomeness that include jumping 10' walls so I mean I can't complain too much


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> I need some time alone. Have a great day


 As you like. Hope you are now better, and as I said: if you need to talk I'm all listening ears. Meanwhile take care.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I think in some areas leaving a red light on wouldn't give you any peace at all! Sleep well, Ken


 I wouldn't either. It would only keep you more awake than ever.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I will, you too, good luck with the kids and the bitey monster.
> Look after the rest of this bunch for me.


I will
I have a holiday next week too for half term so although I will still be up to my eyes with reports I will be able to have a break and spend more time with Lola.
Speak soon


----------



## Gillian M

Myroli said:


> I meant conversation


 Hi. Sorry, I seem to have misunderstood you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ok folks, I'm gone, at least for a few days.
Really need a break.
Bless you all and hope to see you all soon.
It's a great forum with great people, all in all.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok folks, I'm gone, at least for a few days.
> Really need a break.
> Bless you all and hope to see you all soon.
> It's a great forum with great people, all in all.


 Will miss you! Enjoy it and regards to Wifey. What is Tidgy up to? 

Bless you.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm always going in circles.
> I like being dizzy.


 I too am always going round in circles.


----------



## Jacqui

So any plans for this up coming long holiday weekend?


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> Yvonne has made me hungry with her talk of lunch so I have to go and find something for my dinner. As a Ping chef it won't take me long but then I have a few hours work to do so I hope you all a very good afternoon/evening/night and I may catch up with you later.
> 
> @AbdullaAli I really hope you are feeling better about everything now.
> @Tidgy's Dad will miss your wit and wisdom while you are away (well OK - just your wit) but have a brilliant time and speak to you soon Take care.



Ping chef?


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> Ping chef?


 Microwave everything!


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> I think I'd say emotional is worse, I'm anything but sensitive people can basically say anything to me and it'll roll right off, but if in extra emotional I could just say hi to Franklin and start tearing up for no reason. It's like PMS emotional but comes and goes whenever it wants.


 I see your point. As for my not being AT ALL emotional; you may not believe me here: at times I am upset/angry etc.I 'want' to cry to let out the pain, as I live alone and have nobody to talk to. My *tears* just *WON'T* go down!!! And mind you it's not physical. This confirms that my emotions are *FROZEN*. On the other hand, the few people who have been able to deal with me are extremely *cautious* with their words so not to hurt me due to my sensitivity.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> Microwave everything!



lol my kind of chef!


----------



## Jacqui

Guess I have delayed long enough, back to mowing I go.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> lol my kind of chef!


I really do hate cooking! My oven is used as wine store, the gas rings are covered with a big glass chopping board so it can be used as an extra bit of work surface and my sister says I am the only person she knows who has to dust her cooker. Never had any interest in it whatsoever! I love my microwave!


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Haha. All of you are the best. I'm feeling better now, even though it feels like I'm going in circles.


 Hope I have not disturbed you. Are you now feeling better?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I will
> I have a holiday next week too for half term so although I will still be up to my eyes with reports I will be able to have a break and spend more time with Lola.
> Speak soon


 Hi Lyn. Keep Adam's words in mind and....take care of us, please!


----------



## Myroli

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Sorry, I seem to have misunderstood you.


That's okaye, i was typing too fast on my phone and misspelled it, lol


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn. Keep Adam's words in mind and....take care of us, please!



Oh I'll be here Gillian continuing to learn about Lola, relying on everyone to cheer me up and hoping to raise a few smiles myself - even though my sparring partner is off gallivanting! 
I'm supposed to be working right now but I can't concentrate. Think I'm excited about half term and having time to catch up with myself.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Oh I'll be here Gillian continuing to learn about Lola, relying on everyone to cheer me up and hoping to raise a few smiles myself - even though my sparring partner is off gallivanting!
> I'm supposed to be working right now but I can't concentrate. Think I'm excited about half term and having time to catch up with myself.


 I for one am quite sure you'll be able to make us smile.

Are you a teacher, or am I mistaken? If so, what do you teach?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> I for one am quite sure you'll be able to make us smile.
> 
> Are you a teacher, or am I mistaken? If so, what do you teach?


Yes I am a teacher of children with special educational needs, so teach a variety of different things. There's lots of different people on here so you may not remember us talking about it a couple of weeks ago - after I had been bitten by a pupil?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> So any plans for this up coming long holiday weekend?



Let's see... Oh, yeah, soccer, soccer and more soccer! We have a big tournament with 6 games on the schedule but if they advance there will be about 3 more added for finals.
I'm hoping Monday we can get two gates built for the new enclosure.

What about you? BBQ with family?


----------



## Momof4

Have you ever been to a feed store that doesn't sell pasture seeds? Seriously? They sell everything for horses, even hay but no seeds? 
I guess I'll take a drive to the Tractor Supply.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Ping chef?



That made me giggle!!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Yes I am a teacher of children with special educational needs, so teach a variety of different things. There's lots of different people on here so you may not remember us talking about it a couple of weeks ago - after I had been bitten by a pupil?


 Oh yes you're right. So sorry, I forgot-we did talk about it. That was when you told me you got...bit, GOD! What is that pupil up to these days? What was his parents' reaction to that incident?

Hope you are now better.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Let's see... Oh, yeah, soccer, soccer and more soccer! We have a big tournament with 6 games on the schedule but if they advance there will be about 3 more added for finals.
> I'm hoping Monday we can get two gates built for the new enclosure.
> 
> What about you? BBQ with family?


 Do you like soccer? Here I don't mean American.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes you're right. So sorry, I forgot-we did talk about it. That was when you told me you got...bit, GOD! What is that pupil up to these days? What was his parents' reaction to that incident?
> 
> Hope you are now better.


No problems Gillian sometimes it's hard to remember who said what with so many posts. I am fine - all bruising almost gone. His parents were very apologetic but unfortunately it is all part of his Complex needs so could happen any time but he has been relatively calm since.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> No problems Gillian sometimes it's hard to remember who said what with so many posts. I am fine - all bruising almost gone. His parents were very apologetic but unfortunately it is all part of his Complex needs so could happen any time but he has been relatively calm since.


 Lyn, I don't mean to frighten you but these children are extremely hard to deal with, particularly if one of them gets into a 'fit.' Sorry for having said 'fit', I don't mean it in the nasty sense I can assure you. Please *take* _*care*_ when teaching them and dealing with them. Thank GOD you are now better and bruises are almost gone.

I would never be able to deal with children with special needs: I'd be too *scared*, believe it or not.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Lyn, I don't mean to frighten you but these children are extremely hard to deal with, particularly if one of them gets into a 'fit.' Sorry for having said 'fit', I don't mean it in the nasty sense I can assure you. Please *take* _*care*_ when teaching them and dealing with them. Thank GOD you are now better and bruises are almost gone.
> 
> I would never be able to deal with children with special needs: I'd be too *scared*, believe it or not.



Most of them are real sweeties Gillian, but you're right you do have to be able to read the signs and manage any potential dangers for yourself and the children. In over 30 years I have never wanted to teach in any other area of education. Hate the paperwork - love the kids!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Microwave everything!



LOL! That's pretty darned funny. You and Jaizei would get along great. That's how he cooks too.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Most of them are real sweeties Gillian, but you're right you do have to be able to read the signs and manage any potential dangers for yourself and the children. In over 30 years I have never wanted to teach in any other area of education. Hate the paperwork - love the kids!


 Wow! I wonder why you like that particular area. I can feel it: you really do seem to love the children. Had somebody else been bitten by a child, I bet you that he/she would have resigned immediately. I have a friend whose daughter is mentally retarded. I once visited this friend of mine, and she had visitors over. Now her poor daughter suddenly got into a 'fit' for some reason or other, and *slapped* one of the ladies across the *face*! See? For this reason I visit the lady once in a blue moon. I am a coward, am I not? 'Better be safe than sorry.'


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! I wonder why you like that particular area. I can feel it: you really do seem to love the children. Had somebody else been bitten by a child, I bet you that he/she would have resigned immediately. I have a friend whose daughter is mentally retarded. I once visited this friend of mine, and she had visitors over. Now her poor daughter suddenly got into a 'fit' for some reason or other, and *slapped* one of the ladies across the *face*! See? For this reason I visit the lady once in a blue moon. I am a coward, am I not? 'Better be safe than sorry.'



Oh yes we've had a few over the years who, when they flip, hit out, bite or kick whatever they can reach, Some staff have to deal with it daily if the child is in their class, so I have gotten off lightly really. Although we have to be wary, no grudges are held and everyday is a new start.


----------



## Yvonne G

My daughter is a cafeteria worker for a grade school. Some of the cutest stories she has to tell involve the special needs kids that are being mainstreamed.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! That's pretty darned funny. You and Jaizei would get along great. That's how he cooks too.



I've moved on beyond the microwave - I like to think of it as an advancement.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Oh yes we've had a few over the years who, when they flip, hit out, bite or kick whatever they can reach, Some staff have to deal with it daily if the child is in their class, so I have gotten off lightly really. Although we have to be wary, no grudges are held and everyday is a new start.


That is great to hear: no grudges held.


Lyn W said:


> Oh yes we've had a few over the years who, when they flip, hit out, bite or kick whatever they can reach, Some staff have to deal with it daily if the child is in their class, so I have gotten off lightly really. Although we have to be wary, no grudges are held and everyday is a new start.


----------



## jaizei

Hopefully this isn't my future:


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I've moved on beyond the microwave - I like to think of it as an advancement.



I am just so proud of you!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I've moved on beyond the microwave - I like to think of it as an advancement.



E-w-w-w. Talk about eating cardboard! I eat because I really love the taste of food, not just to fill the empty space.


----------



## tortdad

So my wife decided to give Hals night box a paint job. I had originally painter it black and she redid it white a few months ago. Today she got a bug up her but and decided to put a brick pattern on it. I love it


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> I've moved on beyond the microwave - I like to think of it as an advancement.



You use a real oven and hob? I just don't trust myself as I have a low concentration span when it comes to cooking and wander off - costs me a fortune in smoke alarm batteries!


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> So my wife decided to give Hals night box a paint job. I had originally painter it black and she redid it white a few months ago. Today she got a bug up her but and decided to put a brick pattern on it. I love it
> 
> View attachment 130954



There isn't a tiny part of you that wants to take a roll of blue tape and punch it out for her?


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> You use a real oven and hob? I just don't trust myself as I have a low concentration span when it comes to cooking and wander off - costs me a fortune in smoke alarm batteries!



Try the link. 

Besides, I'm one step further than you - I don't even have an oven/stove.


----------



## Gillian M

tortdad said:


> So my wife decided to give Hals night box a paint job. I had originally painter it black and she redid it white a few months ago. Today she got a bug up her but and decided to put a brick pattern on it. I love it
> 
> View attachment 130954


 A very sweet enclosure. Love that red colour!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter is a cafeteria worker for a grade school. Some of the cutest stories she has to tell involve the special needs kids that are being mainstreamed.


Yes they can be funny. I've often thought I should write a lot of their sayings down as it would male pretty funny reading but never got around to it. Everyday they make me smile.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> E-w-w-w. Talk about eating cardboard! I eat because I really love the taste of food, not just to fill the empty space.



The chocolate is actually pretty good, at least to me though I probably _would _eat cardboard if it came to it. I still eat as much 'real food' as you. The days when I do nothing I eat ~2200 calories, when I'm working it's anywhere from 3500-5000+. Ain't nobody got time for all that eating.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Try the link.
> 
> Besides, I'm one step further than you - I don't even have an oven/stove.


LOL I didn't notice that link - I'm all for making life easier!


----------



## Gillian M

Time to go to bed and _TRY_ to get some sound sleep-*if *it comes. So good night and sweet dreams !


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Time to go to bed and _TRY_ to get some sound sleep-*if *it comes. So good night and sweet dreams !


Same to you Gillian - night night!


----------



## Lyn W

And a good night to everyone else too. Take care and see you over weekend


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> So my wife decided to give Hals night box a paint job. I had originally painter it black and she redid it white a few months ago. Today she got a bug up her but and decided to put a brick pattern on it. I love it
> 
> View attachment 130954



That looks like it was a lot of work.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> The chocolate is actually pretty good, at least to me though I probably _would _eat cardboard if it came to it. I still eat as much 'real food' as you. The days when I do nothing I eat ~2200 calories, when I'm working it's anywhere from 3500-5000+. Ain't nobody got time for all that eating.



I would be as big as a house if I ate that much. I work pretty hard (when I work), however, I sleep and read much harder!!


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> So my wife decided to give Hals night box a paint job. I had originally painter it black and she redid it white a few months ago. Today she got a bug up her but and decided to put a brick pattern on it. I love it
> 
> View attachment 130954



So cute!! At Christmas, put black boots upside down on the roof!


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening fellow tort peeps


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Evening fellow tort peeps



Good evening to you! How was your day?


----------



## mike taylor

Was zap o ning ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Good evening to you! How was your day?


Hi there I can't complain 
How are you?


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Was zap o ning ?


Hi Mike


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there I can't complain
> How are you?



Pretty good! Busy with 5th grade promotion planning while freezing at soccer practice.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Was zap o ning ?



What's up? How are the babies?


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Pretty good! Busy with 5th grade promotion planning while freezing at soccer practice.


Brr!


----------



## smarch

Gillian Moore said:


> I see your point. As for my not being AT ALL emotional; you may not believe me here: at times I am upset/angry etc.I 'want' to cry to let out the pain, as I live alone and have nobody to talk to. My *tears* just *WON'T* go down!!! And mind you it's not physical. This confirms that my emotions are *FROZEN*. On the other hand, the few people who have been able to deal with me are extremely *cautious* with their words so not to hurt me due to my sensitivity.


I used to be super sensitive in the way of anything someone said could set me off on a fight, I was a high school hot head, but now nothing makes me mad or down. Although sometimes body image issues get in the way of that but that's a whole other story. I learn to adapt to people who are emotional or sensitive, probably because I feed off how others feel so it's like I almost know how to act. But that also means my friend who also has anxiety can trigger my anxiety when she's panicking which makes me kind of unhelpful in those situations.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Have fun in Spain, @Tidgy's Dad !


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> The chocolate is actually pretty good, at least to me though I probably _would _eat cardboard if it came to it. I still eat as much 'real food' as you. The days when I do nothing I eat ~2200 calories, when I'm working it's anywhere from 3500-5000+. Ain't nobody got time for all that eating.


Have you ever been electrocuted?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Busy day??


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Have you ever been electrocuted?



The serious answer or the smart alec?

Of course not; I'm still alive. 

I've been shocked plenty of times. That's half the fun.


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> The serious answer or the smart alec?
> 
> Of course not; I'm still alive.
> 
> I've been shocked plenty of times. That's half the fun.


I've obviously missed what you do for a living. What do you do with electricity that causes you to eat 5000 calories a day?


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> I've obviously missed what you do for a living. What do you do with electricity that causes you to eat 5000 calories a day?



I move a lot. And to be fair those are the 18 hour days. A regular 8-10 hour day is closer to the 3500.


----------



## leigti

jaizei said:


> I move a lot. And to be fair those are the 18 hour days. A regular 8-10 hour day is closer to the 3500.


I'm gaining weight just reading this :-(


----------



## AZtortMom

leigti said:


> I'm gaining weight just reading this :-(


Yeah, no kidding


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> What's up? How are the babies?


Doing good sitting in the brooder box .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Doing good sitting in the brooder box .



We need more pics!!


----------



## mike taylor

Here you go these are all I got so far .


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Morning


Morning Mikey. How are ya?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning Mikey. How are ya?


(No wifi in the bathroom I'm thinking)


----------



## tortdad

Yo yo yo, sup


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Have fun in Spain, @Tidgy's Dad !


 Hi. I bet you he is having fun. Lucky thing!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> And a good night to everyone else too. Take care and see you over weekend


 Thank you Lyn, always glad to hear from you.


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 130982
> 
> Busy day??


 No, anything but busy.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Yes they can be funny. I've often thought I should write a lot of their sayings down as it would male pretty funny reading but never got around to it. Everyday they make me smile.


 Hi. Pleased to 'hear' that the children's sayings make you smile.What about wtiting a book?


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> Here you go these are all I got so far .


 Gorgeous little torts! GOD bless.


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


> Hopefully this isn't my future:


 Wow!!! That bad? (Joking).


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning Mikey. How are ya?


Doing good and yourself?


----------



## mike taylor

Gillian Moore said:


> Gorgeous little torts! GOD bless.


Thanks


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Doing good. Slow here tonight at work.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone!


For some reason, my PMs to you aren't sending:
You're a very thoughtful person. Thanks for asking... I am feeling a lot better!  Although I am a little stressed.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Doing good. Slow here tonight at work.


 Glad to hear you're fine. Am fine too, though rather bored. There's not much to do here, and *lonliness* is the biggest _issue_ as far as I am concerned.  OK, I watch a bit of TV (which I am not very fond of), do some reading on the net but neither is.....healthy. I do not want to get addicted to the laptop. When the weather is encouraging I go out for _*long*_ _*walks*_. But surprisingly enough, temperature dropped from 37 degress Celcius to only 24 without prior notice. I do know that 24 degress C should be warm But it's very windy, and....*dusty*. Therefore I didn't move from home. What a bore!


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> For some reason, my PMs to you aren't sending:
> You're a very thoughtful person. Thanks for asking... I am feeling a lot better!  Although I am a little stressed.


'A friend in need is a friend indeed.' What are friends for?
Glad to hear you're better, much better I think. Ok, you said you're a bit stressed, but believe me Abdulla, pain (be it physical or psychological) takes time to ease. _TRY_ to relax.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> 'A friend in need is a friend indeed.' What are friends for?
> Glad to hear you're better, much better I think. Ok, you said you're a bit stressed, but believe me Abdulla, pain (be it physical or psychological) takes time to ease. _TRY_ to relax.


OK, probably going to the gym.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> The serious answer or the smart alec?
> 
> Of course not; I'm still alive.
> 
> I've been shocked plenty of times. That's half the fun.


Either works! 
Getting zapped once or twice would not kill you.
...but it may explain a bit...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> No, anything but busy.


Well, that's pretty good, right?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Yeah, no kidding


Considering I don't count calories, I can just imagine it's a bit


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Considering I don't count calories, I can just imagine it's a bit


I tried imagining that today, used an app and it turned out I ate some 2500 calories... No more food till tomorrow!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello!


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> I tried imagining that today, used an app and it turned out I ate some 2500 calories... No more food till tomorrow!


 Take care if you don't want to gain weight.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I tried imagining that today, used an app and it turned out I ate some 2500 calories... No more food till tomorrow!


I don't know, me and my brother seem to be perpetually skinny. He once challenged me to eat three Belgian waffles (those absolutely ENORMOUS things) he won


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, that's pretty good, right?


 NO! it's pretty BORING, right?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> So my wife decided to give Hals night box a paint job. I had originally painter it black and she redid it white a few months ago. Today she got a bug up her but and decided to put a brick pattern on it. I love it
> 
> View attachment 130954



please tell her she did an awesome job!


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> OK, probably going to the gym.


 That would definitely be a good idea. Enjoy it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> NO! it's pretty BORING, right?


Naps!  
Yeah... always TOO much stuff to do, then not enough...


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> LOL I didn't notice that link - I'm all for making life easier!



Me either. This phone does not do them well.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> The serious answer or the smart alec?
> 
> Of course not; I'm still alive.
> 
> I've been shocked plenty of times. That's half the fun.



Didn't you realize that was why he has such a shocking personality?


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Naps!
> Yeah... always TOO much stuff to do, then not enough...


 
I never have enough to do. Living by myself, and feeling very _lonely_.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't know, me and my brother seem to be perpetually skinny. He once challenged me to eat three Belgian waffles (those absolutely ENORMOUS things) he won



When my boys were young, dining out at a buffet meant seeing who could eat the most. Was amazing at times.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> I never have enough to do. Living by myself, and feeling very _lonely_.



Can you volunteer some place?


----------



## Jacqui

Good whatever time it is in your part of the world.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Gillian M

Hi all! How do you like that cute tort with a cap on rather than an umbrella to protect itself from the rain?


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 131002



lol I love it! I think that is how my guys feel.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi all! How do you like that cute tort with a cap on rather than an umbrella to protect itself from the rain?



It explains where all my caps have gone.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Can you volunteer some place?


 Hi Jacqui.Thanks your question and your concern. Very nice of you.

I'm afraid I can't, the reason is that it would cost me: new clothes, hairdressing and most important...transportation/car expenses for a salary of liletrally...._*NOTHING*_! I just cannot afford it, though it would have been an idea.


----------



## Jacqui

I was so looking forward to a sunny morning, knowing the rain starts again this evening. Nope they decided the rain should start earlier in the day and we are spread all cloudy.

My plans had been more weedeating this am, then to town for lunch and to pick up another big bag of orchard grass seed with the plan of getting it down before the rains came.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Jacqui.Thanks your question and your concern. Very nice of you.
> 
> I'm afraid I can't, the reason is that it would cost me: new clothes, hairdressing and most important...transportation/car expenses for a salary of liletrally...._*NOTHING*_! I just cannot afford it, though it would have been an idea.



Even to do something like working with children with something like artwork or a public garden?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Even to do something like working with children with something like artwork or a public garden?


 To be frank I wouldn't be able to deal with children. Other things become *jobs* where one gets paid, and that I cannnot find.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Can you volunteer some place?


Good idea.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I was so looking forward to a sunny morning, knowing the rain starts again this evening. Nope they decided the rain should start earlier in the day and we are spread all cloudy.
> 
> My plans had been more weedeating this am, then to town for lunch and to pick up another big bag of orchard grass seed with the plan of getting it down before the rains came.


The rain just just can't get enough of you!


----------



## bouaboua

Chicago finally clear-up. Good time to take your tots outside for all Chicago torts! !! ! 

I enjoyed my visit this time. very productive at work and visited Barb. Great trip.


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning and just.............


----------



## puffy137

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy's eating lunch, wifey's panic packing and I'm checking on the weather at Tangier (northern Morocco) and Gibraltar.
> Seems a bit windy, but ok for the copter to Tangier, however, I might make for Tarifa, south west Spain, rather than Gibraltar on the boat as it's a shorter crossing and the sea's a bit choppy.


Don't forget the passport.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Good morning and just.............
> View attachment 131008


 ok...... A BIG HI!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good morning and just.............
> View attachment 131008



Good morning, Steven!! Glad you've made it home safe and sound.


----------



## puffy137

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So this morning or last night, a group here was talking about how hard it is for them to fall asleep. Something I did in the past to help me was to visualize doing things I enjoyed. Really getting into the visual details of it. Some how I think this helps prepare the brain for that part it activity, dreaming. I think it's important not to have mental discussions with yourself while doing this. Even if it's just fantasy, it helps.


I have no problem whatsoever in falling asleep , just take a book or your kindle to bed. 5mins & snoooooze.


----------



## Yvonne G

Our weather gurus say it's supposed to rain here too, Jacqui. Our "rain" and yours are two totally different things, though. We'll get just enough wet stuff to maybe make a puddle and it quickly evaporates.


----------



## Yvonne G

Today is my day to go into town and run errands. Because we don't get much rain the streets here are very slippery when it rains and I drive a p/u. It hasn't started raining yet, but it's overcast and gloomy. Not very cold, though. 

I don't have any greens in the fridge, so I'm going to cut everyone some branches off the mulberry tree. They love mulberry leaves. Friday is also the day I give BO and SO a big bowl of Mazuri.

Yesterday a gal called and asked to come look at the tortoises and she brought her little girl and husband. It was quite illuminating to see the interaction between the husband and wife. SHE was very interested in the tortoises and their yards, while HE seemed quite stand-offish. I realized, when it was time to step over the Aldabran tortoises' fence, that HE was actually afraid of them. SO was right next to the area where we step over. The wife and little girl just came right on in, while the husband stood on the outside looking anxious. Well, to be fair, I guess they are a bit intimidating. SO is over 200lbs now. And he chases people all over the pen begging for hand-outs.

Time to go. Talk to you all later.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Speed walked on the treadmill for an hour. I really needed to move a little... I think I'm all better now  Thanks for the suggestion Gillian!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Today is my day to go into town and run errands. Because we don't get much rain the streets here are very slippery when it rains and I drive a p/u. It hasn't started raining yet, but it's overcast and gloomy. Not very cold, though.
> 
> I don't have any greens in the fridge, so I'm going to cut everyone some branches off the mulberry tree. They love mulberry leaves. Friday is also the day I give BO and SO a big bowl of Mazuri.
> 
> Yesterday a gal called and asked to come look at the tortoises and she brought her little girl and husband. It was quite illuminating to see the interaction between the husband and wife. SHE was very interested in the tortoises and their yards, while HE seemed quite stand-offish. I realized, when it was time to step over the Aldabran tortoises' fence, that HE was actually afraid of them. SO was right next to the area where we step over. The wife and little girl just came right on in, while the husband stood on the outside looking anxious. Well, to be fair, I guess they are a bit intimidating. SO is over 200lbs now. And he chases people all over the pen begging for hand-outs.
> 
> Time to go. Talk to you all later.


Bye! Have a nice day


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi all! How do you like that cute tort with a cap on rather than an umbrella to protect itself from the rain?



That is so funny!! I love it!!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Here you go these are all I got so far .



They are so stinking cute!! It's going to be fun watching them run around their enclosure when you put them in.


----------



## Momof4

leigti said:


> I'm gaining weight just reading this :-(



That's what I was thinking! I try to stay around 1000-1200 a day. Weekends are harder though, we eat out a lot.


----------



## Momof4

Time to clean the house and run errands. Talk to you later!! 
I woke up to rain this morning, yay!!!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't know, me and my brother seem to be perpetually skinny. He once challenged me to eat three Belgian waffles (those absolutely ENORMOUS things) he won



I sometimes think I missed my calling as a competitive eater.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 131009





YAY.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> When my boys were young, dining out at a buffet meant seeing who could eat the most. Was amazing at times.



That's why I have the 2 plates rule. Otherwise, at buffets, I'd end up making myself sick.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> That is so funny!! I love it!!


Hi hope you're well. Cute isn't it?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Our weather gurus say it's supposed to rain here too, Jacqui. Our "rain" and yours are two totally different things, though. We'll get just enough wet stuff to maybe make a puddle and it quickly evaporates.


I've been keeping track of CA's droughts...


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 131010
> 
> YAY.


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 131010
> 
> YAY.


 Yes it is Friday. Wow!! Is that what Friday does to cats? What of torts?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 131009



Your in a cheery mood.


----------



## jaizei

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow!!! That bad? (Joking).



I was going to do one of those "what I think I do/what everyone else thinks I do" but couldn't find an acceptable picture of a male astronaut.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I sometimes think I missed my calling as a competitive eater.



I could do that, but only on the foods I like.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes it is Friday. Wow!! Is that what Friday does to cats? What of torts?


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> Speed walked on the treadmill for an hour. I really needed to move a little... I think I'm all better now  Thanks for the suggestion Gillian!



Y u no run?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I was going to do one of those "what I think I do/what everyone else thinks I do" but couldn't find an acceptable picture of a male astronaut.


I love those, but can't say I've seen one for that.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


>


Sometimes you're videos don't work...
But that's okay. I can imagine what it is.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> That's why I have the 2 plates rule. Otherwise, at buffets, I'd end up making myself sick.



Now that they are older, they no longer do that. Still with the youngest when we eat out if you do not eat all your food, he is pretty good at cleaning it up for you.


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 131011


 This shows that it drives them-torts nuts!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I love those, but can't say I've seen one for that.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Your in a cheery mood.


 So it seem, unlike me!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> This shows that it drives them-torts nuts!


And helps them grow teeth, apparently


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> So it seem, unlike me!





Be cheery!


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> And helps them grow teeth, apparently


 Oh yes, they'd need teeth for nuts!! hahaha


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 131012
> 
> Be cheery!


 _HOW_? I am very _*lonely*_ here, let alone bored, irritated.....I could go on and on.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> _HOW_? I am very _*lonely*_ here, let alone bored, irritated.....I could go on and on.


Books 
Or games 
Or TFO


----------



## Gillian M

puffy137 said:


> I have no problem whatsoever in falling asleep , just take a book or your kindle to bed. 5mins & snoooooze.


 Lucky you!


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I could do that, but only on the foods I like.



I'd like to say that I eat anything, but watching those competitions where they eat butter or dunk the bread/buns in water make me doubtful. Seriously, how can they eat soggy bread.


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Books
> Or games
> Or TFO


 Thanks a lot your advice, very sweet of you.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi all! How do you like that cute tort with a cap on rather than an umbrella to protect itself from the rain?


That's a great pic Gillian very funny


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> That's a great pic Gillian very funny


 Cute isn't it with a cap nstead of an umberella?! Very bright! And they say torts are 'thick in the head!'


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I love those, but can't say I've seen one for that.



I know - apparently it's hard to find an athletic looking male astronaut semi-suited up.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> That's why I have the 2 plates rule. Otherwise, at buffets, I'd end up making myself sick.


You could take a doggy bag with you and stock up!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I know - apparently it's hard to find an athletic looking male astronaut semi-suited up.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> Cute isn't it with a cap nstead of an umberella?! Very bright! And they say torts are 'thick in the head!'


I can't find it, but it sounds pretty cute


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Sometimes you're videos don't work...
> But that's okay. I can imagine what it is.



I truly mean it when I say - your loss. 


But as a consolation, are you familiar with Miranda Sings?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Sometimes you're videos don't work...
> But that's okay. I can imagine what it is.


 
Misspelled 'your'.
Forever in shame!


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I can't find it, but it sounds pretty cute


 You can't find what? Didn't quite get that? Do you mean the pic?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I truly mean it when I say - your loss.
> 
> 
> But as a consolation, are you familiar with Miranda Sings?


Ohhhh...
Sure, I've seen a couple of her videos. 
But I thought it was something TRULY terrible...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> You can't find what? Didn't quite get that? Do you mean the pic?


Yes


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> _HOW_? I am very _*lonely*_ here, let alone bored, irritated.....I could go on and on.



What are the things that bring you pleasure?


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Misspelled 'your'.
> Forever in shame!


 Yes!!! It is 'you're' to mean 'you are' and 'your' to mean something that belongs to you!!!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I'd like to say that I eat anything, but watching those competitions where they eat butter or dunk the bread/buns in water make me doubtful. Seriously, how can they eat soggy bread.



Thing is, they inhale they do not eat.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Ohhhh...
> Sure, I've seen a couple of her videos.
> But I thought it was something TRULY terrible...



That was the first one. 

I don't know if it's worse or even comparable because Miranda is purposefully bad.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Thing is, they inhale they do not eat.



Oh, you've seen me eat before. 

I'm what they call a double threat - speed and quantity.


----------



## Jacqui

I am a very slow eater, but can pack away quite a bit of food and glasses of ice tea.


----------



## Jacqui

The eatery folks who know me, just bring me a glass of ice tea and the full pitcher of tea too.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> What are the things that bring you pleasure?


There's so many things .....................
But one is boobies ! Sorry you did it to yourself . Just think what Dave is going to come up with for this one .


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> What are the things that bring you pleasure?


 A very bright question Jacqui, I must say.
Let me think so as to answer you *honestly*.

The one very important thing I cannot find here is a *close* and *true* *friend*. There's not even a 'decent' neighbour around. I sometimes need to talk to someone and I can only do so via the net! I did find some very understanding people (like *YOU*), but when the person is in front of you things are different. Know what I mean?

I love travelling which I cannot afford at the moment. Moreoever this place is a *DESERT* with buildings and cars as well as people I am unable to deal with, no offence to anyone.

I used to read a lot, but...

a) the net seems to have replaced the book
b) here, one has to buy books: there are no libraries where you can borrow books and return them. Even that I cannot afford. Once you read a book once, what are you to do with itt? Throw it away?!

I love watching....*football*! (not American). Don't know if you saw The World Cup 2014? Well I did not miss a single match, and I watch matches during the week.

Well that's about it Jacqui. As I told you, I looked for a job but just did not find anything suitable, and now don't forget age has become an issue.

I walk a lot, but to be frank I'm doing it to keep fit, not because I like it/enjoy it. Goodness..the comments I hear because I walk alone.

I love the *sea* but the sea here is in Aqaba which is a city *400* *kilometres* away from Amman!


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I am a very slow eater, but can pack away quite a bit of food and glasses of ice tea.



I liked it better the other way. Kind of poetic.


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> Y u no run?


Meme form:


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yes


 Here you go, the pic being sent to *you* again. Please confirm receipt, thanks.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> Here you go, the pic being sent to *you* again. Please confirm receipt, thanks.


Awwww!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Meme form:
> View attachment 131015







You may want to!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Awwww!


I searched for "amazing tortoise", didn't expect this:


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Awwww!


 Liked it eh? I really did.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


 Good evening. It's 8pm here.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> I searched for "amazing tortoise", didn't expect this:
> View attachment 131017


 Are you having a giraffe? Maybe he was using the one on his neck as a scarf it can be quite giraffety in a cold wind


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I searched for "amazing tortoise", didn't expect this:
> View attachment 131017


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


IKR?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> There's so many things .....................
> But one is boobies ! Sorry you did it to yourself . Just think what Dave is going to come up with for this one .



Wasn't asking you. Geesh.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I searched for "amazing tortoise", didn't expect this:
> View attachment 131017



lol it must have saw (fill in whichever member's name seems to you to fit the best).


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian Moore said:


> _HOW_? I am very _*lonely*_ here, let alone bored, irritated.....I could go on and on.



Life is what you make it. I'm sure if you really, really tried, you could find something to do to keep your mind busy. In no way, shape or form am I trying to compare my life to yours, but I'm also alone. I can't afford to buy gas, so I only go into town for groceries, etc. once a week. I have no friends and I don't like my neighbors. But I'm not nearly as unhappy as you are. I love my life. I have coin collections, stamp collections, doll collections, book collections, tortoise and turtle collections. There's always something I can find to do.

My sister volunteers at a church in her town and helps the homeless. She lives alone too and can't afford gas. But you do what has to be done to uplift yourself. No one is going to do it for you.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> IKR?


IDK.
(what that means )


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> IDK.
> (what that means )


I know right?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I know - apparently it's hard to find an athletic looking male astronaut semi-suited up.




Yeah, right. Like has been said before here on the forum - a picture or it didn't happen.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Wasn't asking you. Geesh.


Hahaha


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Momof4 said:


> This is such an addicting hobby! Are you maxed out?
> 
> I swear if I wasn't married I would have a few more but I know I'm done!!!


We need to form a group "spouses of those who would get a few more if they could" then they could all join THAT group and cry about our interest in tortoises. I've found out my wife might be the leading lady of that group.


----------



## mike taylor

Well I guess I'm lucky my wife doesn't tell me no more tortoises . She points out how many hours of overtime I'll have to work to feed them . Then I shut myself down .


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, right. Like has been said before here on the forum - a picture or it didn't happen.



Best I can do.




I was gonna post this earlier but didn't/wasn't sure I wanted to share this. 

But now you can't say you haven't seen a picture of at least part of me. Not quite as exciting as @Yellow Turtle01 's hand. But there is a sliver of thigh peeking out between the gown and the sleeve.


----------



## jaizei

Had surgery this morning. 

Spoiler alert: I lived.


----------



## Lyn W

mike taylor said:


> Well I guess I'm lucky my wife doesn't tell me no more tortoises . She points out how many hours of overtime I'll have to work to feed them . Then I shut myself down .


Good psychology!


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> Had surgery this morning.
> 
> Spoiler alert: I lived.


Glad you're OK. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cameron!!!! Why didn't you tell us? Was it something serious? Obviously it doesn't hurt too much or you wouldn't have your legs crossed like that. 




(this has nothing to do with anything, but I was looking for "get well soon" and found it and liked it)​


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Wasn't asking you. Geesh.



I giggled at that question too!! Just the word "pleasure" has so many meanings! Immature I know.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Had surgery this morning.
> 
> Spoiler alert: I lived.


Dangit.

Glad you're okay!


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> Had surgery this morning.
> 
> Spoiler alert: I lived.



Get well soon!!! 

Care to share?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

You'd better!!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Best I can do.
> 
> View attachment 131023
> 
> 
> I was gonna post this earlier but didn't/wasn't sure I wanted to share this.
> 
> But now you can't say you haven't seen a picture of at least part of me. Not quite as exciting as @Yellow Turtle01 's hand. But there is a sliver of thigh peeking out between the gown and the sleeve.


I know, right? My hands are just _riveting. _

We could have wished you luck  But glad to know you're alive.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 131028
> 
> You'd better!!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Best I can do.
> 
> View attachment 131023
> 
> 
> I was gonna post this earlier but didn't/wasn't sure I wanted to share this.
> 
> But now you can't say you haven't seen a picture of at least part of me. Not quite as exciting as @Yellow Turtle01 's hand. But there is a sliver of thigh peeking out between the gown and the sleeve.


PS, your grippy socks are on the wrong way


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I know right?


I should've been able to figure that out


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Had surgery this morning.
> 
> Spoiler alert: I lived.



and your just now telling us?! Get out of that bed so I can kick your butt. What did you have done?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I giggled at that question too!! Just the word "pleasure" has so many meanings! Immature I know.



I think you need some private time with your husband.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 131029



love that turtle


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> PS, your grippy socks are on the wrong way



They kinda loose their whole point when he did that, didn't they.


----------



## jaizei

Apparently I had a little too much swag.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I think you need some private time with your husband.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> PS, your grippy socks are on the wrong way



I'm pretty sure they were universal, not that it mattered.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Apparently I had a little too much swag.



too much something any how. Was this a planned vacation?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I'm pretty sure they were universal, not that it mattered.



the foot you put them on does not matter, but the nonslide should be on the bottom.


----------



## Jacqui

Isn't it fun to pick on Cam when he is down?


----------



## Jacqui

Too bad you and David aren't in the same hospital.


----------



## Lyn W

I hope the hospital food is better than your space stuff - although if UK hospitals are anything to go by I wouldn't bet on it!

Wishing you speedy recovery.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Too bad you and David aren't in the same hospital.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> the foot you put them on does not matter, but the nonslide should be on the bottom.



The top and bottom were the same. 

http://www.aspenshopsonline.com/ind...ducts_id=334&zenid=5a1dehg3oinhbrbs4sggp49bv4


----------



## AZtortMom

jaizei said:


> Best I can do.
> 
> View attachment 131023
> 
> 
> I was gonna post this earlier but didn't/wasn't sure I wanted to share this.
> 
> But now you can't say you haven't seen a picture of at least part of me. Not quite as exciting as @Yellow Turtle01 's hand. But there is a sliver of thigh peeking out between the gown and the sleeve.




heal quickly!


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Life is what you make it. I'm sure if you really, really tried, you could find something to do to keep your mind busy. In no way, shape or form am I trying to compare my life to yours, but I'm also alone. I can't afford to buy gas, so I only go into town for groceries, etc. once a week. I have no friends and I don't like my neighbors. But I'm not nearly as unhappy as you are. I love my life. I have coin collections, stamp collections, doll collections, book collections, tortoise and turtle collections. There's always something I can find to do.
> 
> My sister volunteers at a church in her town and helps the homeless. She lives alone too and can't afford gas. But you do what has to be done to uplift yourself. No one is going to do it for you.


Life is NOT what you make it when you're talking about a female living on her own in the _*Arab World*_! This is what you people living in the West do not understand, I'm sorry to say. If you like/enjoy stamp and other collections I do not. *I* *AM* *NOT* *ASKING* *ANYBODY* *TO* *DO* *ANYTHING* *FOR* *ME*, as you put it. And if you are not in need of friends/company I am. What applies on you does not have to apply on each and every one of us, ok? We are all different, we have different characters, different personalities and last but not least different brains, and therefore different reactions to same events/incidents. Does that clarify things?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Pretty harsh Gillian. You should issue an apology to Yvonne straight away.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Watch the PBR this weekend from Las Vegas The Last Cowboy Standing


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian Moore said:


> Life is NOT what you make it when you're talking about a female living on her own in the _*Arab World*_! This is what you people living in the West do not understand, I'm sorry to say. If you like/enjoy stamp and other collections I do not. *I* *AM* *NOT* *ASKING* *ANYBODY* *TO* *DO* *ANYTHING* *FOR* *ME*, as you put it. And if you are not in need of friends/company I am. What applies on you does not have to apply on each and every one of us, ok? We are all different, we have different characters, different personalities and last but not least different brains, and therefore different reactions to same events/incidents. Does that clarify things?



I did preface my reply with the statement that I realized we are different and our situations are different. My point was that you are the one who changes your status. No one can do it for you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Pretty harsh Gillian. You should issue an apology to Yvonne straight away.



No, that's ok Ken, no apology needed. Gillian has very strong feelings on this matter and I was not offended in the least.


----------



## Momof4

Edit: Wait, aren't you supposed to be sleeping Ken?


----------



## AZtortMom

Or did you play hooky from work Ken?


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Jacqui

Silly Noel


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 131046
> heal quickly!



Another great one!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Silly Noel


It made you smile, so my work here is done


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Silly Noel


How are you today Jacqui?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Off to Spain for a few days, back here briefly and then down south to look at some torts, I hope.


Come back here refreshed and have fun.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm in detention I'm a bad kid


----------



## Myroli

Ki is enjoying some outside time and his newly grown grass mix


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm in detention I'm a bad kid



What did you do?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> How are you today Jacqui?



Okay. Yourself? Big weekend plans?


----------



## Jacqui

Time is just going by so quickly. Seems like just last week the mulberry trees had just started leafing out. Today as I was mowing, the branch of one tried to smack me and I saw it already had berries turning red.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> What did you do?


i was just like 5 minutes late to first period a couple times.


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i was just like 5 minutes late to first period a couple times.



I remember those days!


----------



## Momof4

Where is everyone? I guess it is a holiday weekend! I'm watching the B-ball play offs and waiting for the Padre/Dodger game to start.


----------



## Moozillion

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm in detention I'm a bad kid


I don't think you're THAT bad.
Bummer about detention.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Okay. Yourself? Big weekend plans?


I can't complain. We haven't decided on what we are going to do yet. How about you?


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i was just like 5 minutes late to first period a couple times.


For this????


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> For this????


Hi Steven *waves*


----------



## tortdad

Daddy stopped by the store tonight to pick up some brisket for a bBQ this weekend and the grocery store had smokers on sale.....AND the wife agreed that we should get one  

@mike taylor are you BBQ'n this weekend?


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Steven *waves*


Hello! ! !Hello! ! ! !


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i was just like 5 minutes late to first period a couple times.



You horrible horrible child. I think they should have expelled you 

Are you looking forward to moving yet or still hating it?


----------



## Telid

tortdad said:


> Daddy stopped by the store tonight to pick up some brisket for a bBQ this weekend and the grocery store had smokers on sale.....AND the wife agreed that we should get one
> 
> @mike taylor are you BBQ'n this weekend?


Accepting guests for that brisket?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> For this????


by a couple times i mean i was late to first period 60+ times this semester.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> You horrible horrible child. I think they should have expelled you
> 
> Are you looking forward to moving yet or still hating it?


i dont wanna move.


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> by a couple times i mean i was late to first period 60+ times this semester.



Not cool! That's not a couple of times!


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> by a couple times i mean i was late to first period 60+ times this semester.





Momof4 said:


> Not cool! That's not a couple of times!


 Sure it is.... Late a couple dozen times.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Not cool! That's not a couple of times!


shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Sure it is.... Late a couple dozen times.


shhhhhhhhh


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

who needs school when you have swag?


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i dont wanna move.



I feel for you, but it will be a fresh start!


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs school when you have swag?



That's right!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> That's right!


yeeeeeee


----------



## Momof4

Just set my alarm for 5am! Not happy, but excited for our tournament!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i just realized i have to type an 1000 word essay by 12 and email it to the teacher.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs school when you have swag?


SWAG=something we Arabs got
.... So no, _only I have swag_!


Just kidding.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i just realized i have to type an 1000 word essay by 12 and email it to the teacher.


 good luck!


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Daddy stopped by the store tonight to pick up some brisket for a bBQ this weekend and the grocery store had smokers on sale.....AND the wife agreed that we should get one
> 
> @mike taylor are you BBQ'n this weekend?


Nope gotta work . I'll be on a job like five minutes from your house . Close enough to smell the BBQ.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Edit: Wait, aren't you supposed to be sleeping Ken?


It's Friday, I was throwing all caution to the wind and staying up late! I think I made it 2 hours past my normal bedtime, woke up sitting up with the tv on. Went to bed…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Or did you play hooky from work Ken?


Me? Hooky? Nope. Hokey or maybe hickey but never hooky.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Nope gotta work . I'll be on a job like five minutes from your house . Close enough to smell the BBQ.


Sunday?? Stop by and get a plate or I could bring you one.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Nope gotta work . I'll be on a job like five minutes from your house . Close enough to smell the BBQ.



You need to pop in and grab a beer and some grub!


----------



## Abdulla6169

The Internet in a picture:


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Pretty harsh Gillian. You should issue an apology to Yvonne straight away.


 What is it that was harsh that I said? Notice what Yvonne said as far as the apology is concerned. I did not say anything wrong, I did not insult or offend her or anyone for that matter.

Some people-and I do *not* mean Yvonne here-just want to give lectures and advice, to a person who lives alone, is feeling down, and needs only..._*listening*_ _*ears*_, not lectures that are useless for someone in pain. Moreover, you people live in one part of the world and I live in another, where: people, culture, mentality are all different (as Abdulla once put it). It would be very hard if not impossible for someone in the West to understand and at times *even* *to believe* how much a female living alone *suffers* in this part of the world.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> What did you do?


 I wonder!!


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> I did preface my reply with the statement that I realized we are different and our situations are different. My point was that you are the one who changes your status. No one can do it for you.


As I said, I am not expecting or waiting for ANYONE to change my life for me. Things in the Arab World are much harder than you people think, particularly when it comes to a female living alone. (You can sk Abdulla for the matter. I would have also said Adam, had he been 'around.') Things get imposed on you and this is why I said: life is NOT what you make it here. This is a totally different world, so as to say.


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes, good morning. This is the start of a 2-1/2 day off from work for me. Although I work night shift and slept all day, I can feel it in my body that I will still sleep deep all night tonight. I know it's not possible to “catch up" on missed sleep, but that is what it seems like I do on the weekends. Each day I look in the mirror and wonder when my eyes will no longer be blood shot...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> (You can ask Abdulla for the matter.


I seem to agree with her; sometimes you have to fake smilies... Our social structure is still based on the family, where one's name is everything... Sometimes you have to wear a mask, live in an eternal masquerade... Some things here can get you killed, even though it may seem OK in The States. It's a lot better than it was before, but still, it's tiring. Also, I don't thing Gillian is over-reacting; people who feel imprisoned & let down (maybe even unwanted?), sometimes act this way... I like keeping things to myself; so, I don't react like that. Anyways, Yvonne was trying to be nice, and I think you should've been a little more subtle (even if you posted how it really before)...


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> I seem to agree with her; sometimes you have to fake smilies... Our social structure is still based on the family, where one's name is everything... Sometimes you have to wear a mask, live in an eternal masquerade... Some things here can get you killed, even though it may seem OK in The States. It's a lot better than it was before, but still, it's tiring. Also, I don't thing Gillian is over-reacting; people who feel imprisoned & let down (maybe even unwanted?), sometimes act this way... I like keeping things to myself; so, I don't react like that. Anyways, Yvonne was trying to be nice, and I think you should've been a little more subtle (even if you posted how it really before)...


 Hi. I'll answer your post a later on today I hope as I need a rest: am still feeling down.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I seem to agree with her; sometimes you have to fake smilies... Our social structure is still based on the family, where one's name is everything... Sometimes you have to wear a mask, live in an eternal masquerade... Some things here can get you killed, even though it may seem OK in The States. It's a lot better than it was before, but still, it's tiring. Also, I don't thing Gillian is over-reacting; people who feel imprisoned & let down (maybe even unwanted?), sometimes act this way... I like keeping things to myself; so, I don't react like that. Anyways, Yvonne was trying to be nice, and I think you should've been a little more subtle (even if you posted how it really feel before)...


Fixed mistake in last sentence...


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes, good morning. This is the start of a 2-1/2 day off from work for me. Although I work night shift and slept all day, I can feel it in my body that I will still sleep deep all night tonight. I know it's not possible to “catch up" on missed sleep, but that is what it seems like I do on the weekends. Each day I look in the mirror and wonder when my eyes will no longer be blood shot...



(((Hugs)))


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i was just like 5 minutes late to first period a couple times.



Then I can understand detention.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I can't complain. We haven't decided on what we are going to do yet. How about you?



Rainy forecasts, so the kids are coming down Monday and going out to eat.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Daddy stopped by the store tonight to pick up some brisket for a bBQ this weekend and the grocery store had smokers on sale.....AND the wife agreed that we should get one
> 
> @mike taylor are you BBQ'n this weekend?



 Nice of her.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> by a couple times i mean i was late to first period 60+ times this semester.



Why so many?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Just set my alarm for 5am! Not happy, but excited for our tournament!



Hope your soccer matches are all good ones.


----------



## Lyn W

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> by a couple times i mean i was late to first period 60+ times this semester.


 Well that's at least 5 hours late in total - bring back the cane!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! (those not in morning hours, just change it to what works)


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> Well that's at least 5 hours late in total - bring back the cane!!!!



Sure adds up doesn't it.


----------



## Jacqui

Cam, how are you doing today?


----------



## Jacqui

*waves* Hi Lyn!


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Nice of her.


I know right!


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Why so many?


I'd have to say poor planning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

http://www.kptv.com/clip/11528187/real-life-cat-burglar-hits-ne-portland-neighborhood


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> Cam, how are you doing today?


 Hi Jacqui and everyone, how are you all today?
Lola has been out enjoying some sunshine but it looks like rain again now and when the clouds come the temps drop quite quickly so much to his disgust he is back in again now, Can't wait till he can have full days outside.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> http://www.kptv.com/clip/11528187/real-life-cat-burglar-hits-ne-portland-neighborhood


All my cat brings me are dead or dying rodents he needs to step it up and start bring home cash. Although I could use some new shoes …


----------



## puffy137

jaizei said:


> I'd like to say that I eat anything, but watching those competitions where they eat butter or dunk the bread/buns in water make me doubtful. Seriously, how can they eat soggy bread.


In the far off days before cornflakes etc, people used to eat bread & milk . Not so terribly different .


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> by a couple times i mean i was late to first period 60+ times this semester.


You need to have second alarm or have your Mom wake you up little earlier or.............After all........Don't stay up late to play video game or chat on the forum.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> *waves* Hi Lyn!


"WAVE" .....Good morning Jacqui!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

puffy137 said:


> In the far off days before cornflakes etc, people used to eat bread & milk . Not so terribly different .


Growing up that was a breakfast staple in our home. I may call siblings now to talk about it.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Rainy forecasts, so the kids are coming down Monday and going out to eat.


 Don't forget the caps for the children and for yourself in case it rains!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey TFO !


----------



## puffy137

Gillian Moore said:


> Life is NOT what you make it when you're talking about a female living on her own in the _*Arab World*_! This is what you people living in the West do not understand, I'm sorry to say. If you like/enjoy stamp and other collections I do not. *I* *AM* *NOT* *ASKING* *ANYBODY* *TO* *DO* *ANYTHING* *FOR* *ME*, as you put it. And if you are not in need of friends/company I am. What applies on you does not have to apply on each and every one of us, ok? We are all different, we have different characters, different personalities and last but not least different brains, and therefore different reactions to same events/incidents. Does that clarify things?


I still don't understand why you are obliged to stay in jordan if you dislike it so much , who is forcing you to stay there ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Hey TFO !


Hiya Mike! I've had 14 hours of sleep out of the last 24…and I'll be going into town LOL


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! (those not in morning hours, just change it to what works)


 Good afternoon.


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> I still don't understand why you are obliged to stay in jordan if you dislike it so much , who is forcing you to stay there ?


Personally, I don't dislike it here... I find that I'd enjoy it more in Europe or the US.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Mike and Cowboy! ! ! Good morning ! ! ! Or some what of the morning.


----------



## bouaboua

Waking up to a gloomy morning. what happy to the "sunny" California?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Hope your soccer matches are all good ones.


Thank you!! It's drizzling but this should be fun!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Thank you!! It's drizzling but this should be fun!


Up here we're having a dry spring so far. We're short about 2" over the last 3 months … so far only 7" not the 9" we should have.


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Personally, I don't dislike it here... I find that I'd enjoy it more in Europe or he US.


Abdulla thats because you are a young man , most young men would relish the chance to live in the West . & the freedom that offers . most of us older people find living in a quiet safe place with all mod cons is enough for us


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i was just like 5 minutes late to first period a couple times.



Hint: If you can be 5 minutes late a couple times, then you can just as easily be 5 minutes early!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Where is everyone? I guess it is a holiday weekend! I'm watching the B-ball play offs and waiting for the Padre/Dodger game to start.



I'm here! My son in law went on a motorcycle trip. I think he could have chosen a better week-end for it though. I hate travelling on a holiday. Well, I hate travelling.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who needs school when you have swag?



Now *THAT* I haven't missed.


----------



## puffy137

I was trying to put myself in Gillians place. Hard to do , cos left to myself I would be making friends with the nearest old lady I could find. But then I could probably get her to understand my dialect.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i just realized i have to type an 1000 word essay by 12 and email it to the teacher.



If it can be about any subject, you should write it on turtles or tortoises. You seem to have a very good knowledge in that department.


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Abdulla thats because you are a young man , most young men would relish the chance to live in the West . & the freedom that offers . most of us older people find living in a quiet safe place with all mod cons is enough for us


Sometimes I feel like I don't belong here... I should stop with all this nonsense


----------



## puffy137

AbdullaAli said:


> Sometimes I feel like I don't belong here... I should stop with all this nonsense


Well we have goth girls here , bikers too . scrawled on a school wall in our neighbourhood were the words ' WE ARE THE KIDS YOUR PARENTS WARNED YOU ABOUT' You do belong , but its hard to find like minded friends who aren't so 'far out' that they will get you into serious trouble.


----------



## Yvonne G

@jaizei - Cameron: How much longer will you be in the hospital?


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffy137 said:


> Well we have goth girls here , bikers too . scrawled on a school wall in our neighbourhood were the words ' WE ARE THE KIDS YOUR PARENTS WARNED YOU ABOUT' You do belong , but its hard to find like minded friends who aren't so 'far out' that they will get you into serious trouble.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Sent you a PM.


Or 3...


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> View attachment 131172


My tortoises seem to think this is every day!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My tortoises seem to think this is every day!!!


Yup, mine too


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hiya Newt


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My tortoises seem to think this is every day!!!



No.......

My wife seems to think this is every day! ! ! !


----------



## Abdulla6169

Saw this picture, added the text:


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

im in trouble and my parents took away my phone.


----------



## AZtortMom

couldn't help myself


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im in trouble and my parents took away my phone.


For what


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> All my cat brings me are dead or dying rodents he needs to step it up and start bring home cash. Although I could use some new shoes …



We use to have a cat who stole underwear and paper money from us.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Up here we're having a dry spring so far. We're short about 2" over the last 3 months … so far only 7" not the 9" we should have.



That's cuz it is all coming down to enjoy spring in NE


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im in trouble and my parents took away my phone.


 
*Sending my condolences*


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im in trouble and my parents took away my phone.



Sounds like you are in trouble everywhere.


----------



## Jacqui

I like it, when Noel can not help herself.


----------



## Jacqui

I think Cam may be too busy with nurses to talk to us...


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I like it, when Noel can not help herself.


*high fives Jacqui*


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> For what


i dont wanna say.


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i dont wanna say.


He was being naughty


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i dont wanna say.



That bad, huh.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> We use to have a cat who stole underwear and paper money from us.


If he'd been a British cat then I could have said

'What? He used to nick knickers and few nickers from you?'


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> He was being naughty



Sounds like


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i dont wanna say.


It's OK. I hope it's becomes better soon.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i dont wanna say.


I guaranty it's not as bad as what I'm envisioning; I have a wild imagination. 

Let me guess.... 

You got caught trying to shave the neighbors cat butt bald and tried to teach it to walk backwards. 

You put mayonnaise in your moms shampoo


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> I guaranty it's not as bad as what I'm envisioning; I have a wild imagination.
> 
> Let me guess....
> 
> You got caught trying to shave the neighbors cat butt bald and tried to teach it to walk backwards.
> 
> You put mayonnaise in your moms shampoo


worse than that


----------



## Lyn W

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im in trouble and my parents took away my phone.


Tell them you need it back to set the alarm so you're not late for school!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Lyn W said:


> Tell them you need it back to set the alarm so you're not late for school!


yesssssss


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> I guaranty it's not as bad as what I'm envisioning; I have a wild imagination.
> 
> Let me guess....
> 
> You got caught trying to shave the neighbors cat butt bald and tried to teach it to walk backwards.
> 
> You put mayonnaise in your moms shampoo


That's a great visual


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> *Sending my condolences*


Sending my too....


----------



## Yvonne G

See, Nicky? You'd better come back to the Forum. You didn't used to get into nearly this much trouble when you spent time with us.


----------



## Lyn W

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i dont wanna say.


You've been bombarding the education board with calls to try to persuade them to have a later start for school?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> worse than that



You took the annoying little kid from down the street, slapped Honey on him and set him on an ant hill didn't you!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> See, Nicky? You'd better come back to the Forum. You didn't used to get into nearly this much trouble when you spent time with us.


I'm not sure I can handle or enjoy


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> You've been bombarding the education board with calls to try to persuade them to have a later start for school?


I would simply change the time of the clock by 5 minutes forward . That's too much wok but worth it.


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> You took the annoying little kid from down the street, slapped Honey on him and set him on an ant hill didn't you!



WOW!!!!

You are very "creative". Thank God that I don't have you as my "friend" when I was young.


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> You took the annoying little kid from down the street, slapped Honey on him and set him on an ant hill didn't you!


Now I'm wonder...Have you ever getting trouble like Nick or you are worse??


----------



## Abdulla6169

I have very strict parents; which automatically makes me sneaky.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night everyone!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bye, Abdulla. See you next time.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night everyone!


Goodnight Abdulla sleep well


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Cam, how are you doing today?



Still alive so I must be doing something right.




Yvonne G said:


> @jaizei - Cameron: How much longer will you be in the hospital?



Outpatient. I was in @ 6am out by 10am. I was already home when I was posting yesterday.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Thanks all. Have a test tom. Wish me luck!


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks all. Have a test tom. Wish me luck!


Good luck Abdulla hope it all goes well


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks all. Have a test tom. Wish me luck!


Goodnight Abdulla and best wish for your test tomorrow! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

@maggie3fan are you watching NASCAR Hisense 300 now??


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night everyone!


Good night


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

im bored.


----------



## bouaboua

You out of your trouble already??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> You out of your trouble already??


no.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks all. Have a test tom. Wish me luck!



We always do.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> Tell them you need it back to set the alarm so you're not late for school!



But he has had the phone all year, so. that lie won't fly.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I would simply change the time of the clock by 5 minutes forward . That's too much wok but worth it.



lol we always had our clocks 15 mins fast.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no.



I've got it. You put cooking oil on the stairs and your dad fell down.


----------



## Jacqui

Hey guys, guess what... it's raining! I actually got my big bag of seed tossed out into the sulcata pasture about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## tortdad

Lyn W said:


> Tell them you need it back to set the alarm so you're not late for school!





Jacqui said:


> But he has had the phone all year, so. that lie won't fly.



Mine try to give me that excuse so I got a $4 alarm clock from Walmart.


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy, how are the games going?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I've got it. You put cooking oil on the stairs and your dad fell down.



I think he would lose more then the phone for that one.


----------



## mike taylor

I got it ! You stripped your little cousin butt naked and tied him to the basketball goal in the side yard . Then the high school bus ran and the school called your parents . But by the time your mom got home your cousin got sunburn . What no that was me ! I did that because he wouldn't stop whining . Boy did I ever get a whopping . I wish we had cell phone that they could've took . I do believe my mom would've saved money on belts . Did any of your moms walk around with a belt on her shoulder ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Mike, you were a bad, ba-a-a-a-a-d boy!


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> I've got it. You put cooking oil on the stairs and your dad fell down.


Did you do that also? I wouldn't be alive to tell about it if I had.


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im in trouble and my parents took away my phone.


 Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hi. Still in trouble? I hope not.

Sorry, I didn't spell 'trouble' correctly the first time.


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> worse than that


 Worse?! What on earth have you done?


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> I have very strict parents; which automatically makes me sneaky.


 Why is it that most parents in the Arab World are rather-if not very-strict? Don't they realize that....

*'Forbidden* *fruit* *is* *the* *sweetest?*'

Please don't take this personal, Abdulla, ok?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I think he would lose more then the phone for that one.


 I do as well.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night everyone!


 Good night and sweet dreams to all.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Mike, you were a bad, ba-a-a-a-a-d boy!


That's why we love him


----------



## mike taylor

I also shot him in the forehead for sitting on my target with my pellet gun. I got a whooping for that one to and my pellet gun got broken. I was a mean kid.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I also shot him in the forehead for sitting on my target with my pellet gun. I got a whooping for that one to and my pellet gun got broken. I was a mean kid.


bad mike!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> I also shot him in the forehead for sitting on my target with my pellet gun.


Wait for it…



Wait for it…




YOU COULD HAVE PUT AN EYE OUT!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Kathy, how are the games going?



We won all 4 games with all being shutouts !! Back at it tomorrow.
Now headed to dinner!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> We won all 4 games with all being shutouts !! Back at it tomorrow.
> Now headed to dinner!


The poor kids on the other teams. I can hear their coach now, “come on, everyone! We're number 1 because we play for fun!" 
That most excellent. Makes it so much better and helps solidify the team.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The poor kids on the other teams. I can hear their coach now, “come on, everyone! We're number 1 because we play for fun!"
> That most excellent. Makes it so much better and helps solidify the team.



Your right, this was my son's teams first time playing together. I think it was a great start for them. 
And of course, the girls rocked!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wait for it…
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU COULD HAVE PUT AN EYE OUT!!!!



"...and don't run with scissors!!!"


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wait for it…
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU COULD HAVE PUT AN EYE OUT!!!!


That's what my mom was saying as I was getting a whooping.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, I ran everybody off! The same cousin when he was sixteen we were at my brothers apartment hanging out . I was standing in the doorway having a smoke watching my cousin checkout these hot chicks . He was on the swing set swinging higher and higher and the chain broke and he fell hard as hell right in front of the girls . I dropped my beer and choked on my smoke laughing so hard . Was the funniest thing ever.


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> Hey, I ran everybody off! The same cousin when he was sixteen we were at my brothers apartment hanging out . I was standing in the doorway having a smoke watching my cousin checkout these hot chicks . He was on the swing set swinging higher and higher and the chain broke and he fell hard as hell right in front of the girls . I dropped my beer and choked on my smoke laughing so hard . Was the funniest thing ever.


The amount of love expressed in your family is just overwhelming.


----------



## mike taylor

Believe it or not we don't talk any more . The last time I seen him I kicked his fat *** for smoking pot in my backyard while my boys were in my pool.


----------



## leigti

I absolutely believe that. Can't say it surprises me at all.


----------



## leigti

I'm not ripping on your family honestly. Mine would make a great soap opera.


----------



## mike taylor

Haha It's all good . I don't need people like that around . We were like brothers . His mom dropped him off when he was six months old and didn't come back till he was 12 years old . His mom is a douche also .


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> Haha It's all good . I don't need people like that around . We were like brothers . His mom dropped him off when he was six months old and didn't come back till he was 12 years old . His mom is a douche also .


Some people should not reproduce.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I also shot him in the forehead for sitting on my target with my pellet gun. I got a whooping for that one to and my pellet gun got broken. I was a mean kid.



Did your name use to be Jack? We did not own a pellet gun, but each of my children have been shot by one. My youngest got shot in the head. I dug the pellet out from by his ear.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> We won all 4 games with all being shutouts !! Back at it tomorrow.
> Now headed to dinner!



Congrats!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> @maggie3fan are you watching NASCAR Hisense 300 now??



Of course, then tomorrow, Jeff Gordon will drive the pace car for the Indy 500, then I will watch NASCAR about 5:30 I think...


----------



## leigti

My cousins and I had a pellet gun fight. My uncle was unimpressed to say the least. We certainly never did it again. My cousin had pellet in his elbow from that day on.


----------



## mike taylor

I think the meanest thing I did as a kid was the time I got my older brother in trouble . My friend and I always snuck my dads truck out . This one time we were pushing it out the driveway I couldn't jump in it fast enough to hit the break and it went in the ditch and got stuck . We couldn't start it because it was too loud . So I put the keys in my brothers room . The next morning my pops was giving him a whooping for it . He got in big trouble for something he didn't do . Still to this day I have never told him I put the keys in his room . haha But don't think he didn't get me in trouble .


----------



## leigti

He probably suspected you.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Hey, I ran everybody off! The same cousin when he was sixteen we were at my brothers apartment hanging out . I was standing in the doorway having a smoke watching my cousin checkout these hot chicks . He was on the swing set swinging higher and higher and the chain broke and he fell hard as hell right in front of the girls . I dropped my beer and choked on my smoke laughing so hard . Was the funniest thing ever.


bad mike!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I think the meanest thing I did as a kid was the time I got my older brother in trouble . My friend and I always snuck my dads truck out . This one time we were pushing it out the driveway I couldn't jump in it fast enough to hit the break and it went in the ditch and got stuck . We couldn't start it because it was too loud . So I put the keys in my brothers room . The next morning my pops was giving him a whooping for it . He got in big trouble for something he didn't do . Still to this day I have never told him I put the keys in his room . haha But don't think he didn't get me in trouble .


your bad!


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> your bad!


I guess being late for class isn't that bad is it?


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I think the meanest thing I did as a kid was the time I got my older brother in trouble . My friend and I always snuck my dads truck out . This one time we were pushing it out the driveway I couldn't jump in it fast enough to hit the break and it went in the ditch and got stuck . We couldn't start it because it was too loud . So I put the keys in my brothers room . The next morning my pops was giving him a whooping for it . He got in big trouble for something he didn't do . Still to this day I have never told him I put the keys in his room . haha But don't think he didn't get me in trouble .


I'm sure he knows. If not I'll tell him lol


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah I was a bad boy .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I got it ! You stripped your little cousin butt naked and tied him to the basketball goal in the side yard . Then the high school bus ran and the school called your parents . But by the time your mom got home your cousin got sunburn . What no that was me ! I did that because he wouldn't stop whining . Boy did I ever get a whopping . I wish we had cell phone that they could've took . I do believe my mom would've saved money on belts . Did any of your moms walk around with a belt on her shoulder ?



My mother had polio from the 1940'S , SO SHE WAS DISABLED, BUT SHE HAD THOSE METAL CRUTCHES, AND SHE SWUNG THEM LIKE BASEBALL BATS, TODAY IT WOULD BE CHILD ABUSE, THEN IT WAS SIMPLY DISCIPLINE ON A COUPLE OF BRATS SHE COULDN'T CATCH....
i HATE THIS COMPUTER, i AM NOT changing the caps, I'm tossing the darned thing out the window!


----------



## leigti

That's okay, leave the caps. You get your point across that way.  and I can read it easier.


----------



## mike taylor

Its OK I hear you . My mom said that baseball bat behind the door is only child abuse for so long . haha I really think that's the problem with kids today . They don't have fear of their parents and no respect . Whatever happen to going and pick your whooping stick ? I tell you what a rose bush switch will make you think twice . My brother and I was at my grandpops house for the weekend . I told him to poke a wasps nest with a stick ,he did ! He got stung like six times .I got to meet Mr rose bush that day .


----------



## mike taylor

My wife got to meet the Ninja turtles .


----------



## tortdad

MC Mikey


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah she had fun .


----------



## mike taylor

She met this guy also . The mask crazy guy .


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Why is it that most parents in the Arab World are rather-if not very-strict? Don't they realize that....
> 
> *'Forbidden* *fruit* *is* *the* *sweetest?*'
> 
> Please don't take this personal, Abdulla, ok?


I can't ask them that, can I? 
Maybe they just think they're protecting me. I'm fine with that. I just don't like too much of that....


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> She met this guy also . The mask crazy guy .


That guy is scary. I like the turtle much better


----------



## AZtortMom

seeing U2 is on my bucket list. Check  Just waiting for it to start. I'm glad I'm not afraid of heights


----------



## Yvonne G

My father's father made a spanking stick for my parents to use on us. It was made out of some sort of hard wood and looked similar to a cricket bat. He painted it bright red. I spanked my kids, but with my hand. For how many years parents have been disciplining their children this way and now it's child abuse. I agree that this is what's wrong with kids today. They are not taught to respect other folks' property and the parents are too lenient.


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 131255
> seeing U2 is on my bucket list. Check  Just waiting for it to start. I'm glad I'm not afraid of heights



Seriously, you are at the concert?
They put on the best shows!!! 
Seen them 5 times! 
Pics please! Have fun!!!


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Now I'm wonder...Have you ever getting trouble like Nick or you are worse??




We're you a sweet kid Steven? 
Any stories?


----------



## AZtortMom

fantastic concert!


----------



## Elohi

More bad storms in south central TX. We haven't had power for a since 8 pm-ish. I sure hope my torts are going to be ok with less than ideal temps for the night if the power doesn't come back on.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> More bad storms in south central TX. We haven't had power for a since 8 pm-ish. I sure hope my torts are going to be ok with less than ideal temps for the night if the power doesn't come back on.


Back on yet?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Gillian Moore said:


> Why is it that most parents in the Arab World are rather-if not very-strict? Don't they realize that....
> 
> *'Forbidden* *fruit* *is* *the* *sweetest?*'
> 
> Please don't take this personal, Abdulla, ok?



Frankly, I think those strict parents made you respectful, hard working and intelligent by making you go to school. You will most probably grow to be a great man...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Gillian Moore said:


> Life is NOT what you make it when you're talking about a female living on her own in the _*Arab World*_! This is what you people living in the West do not understand, I'm sorry to say. If you like/enjoy stamp and other collections I do not. *I* *AM* *NOT* *ASKING* *ANYBODY* *TO* *DO* *ANYTHING* *FOR* *ME*, as you put it. And if you are not in need of friends/company I am. What applies on you does not have to apply on each and every one of us, ok? We are all different, we have different characters, different personalities and last but not least different brains, and therefore different reactions to same events/incidents. Does that clarify things?



I have lived alone for years, when I don't like it where I am I move. Why can't/or don't you move?
Heck, I get in trouble when I talk exactly like you are talking now, without the bold....she was just trying to help and make you feel better....Don't yell at me tho....That WILL cause trouble, no doubt....night all...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Watch the PBR this weekend from Las Vegas The Last Cowboy Standing
> View attachment 131052



Crap! Watch the Indy 500 with Jeff Gordon driving the pace car, a 750 HP Corvette...Oh lordy, then the Charlotte 600 is on after. I am going to eat and watch racing all day....


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> I can't ask them that, can I?
> Maybe they just think they're protecting me. I'm fine with that. I just don't like too much of that....


 Thanks very much your reply. Appreciate it.


----------



## Gillian M

maggie3fan said:


> Frankly, I think those strict parents made you respectful, hard working and intelligent by making you go to school. You will most probably grow to be a great man...


 It could also have a negative effect on the child.


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> More bad storms in south central TX. We haven't had power for a since 8 pm-ish. I sure hope my torts are going to be ok with less than ideal temps for the night if the power doesn't come back on.



How much rain did y'all get?

They'll be fine.


----------



## Myroli

Gillian Moore said:


> It could also have a negative effect on the child.


Yeah, but I personnally think that if it's done right, and you use mostly the fear of being spanked more then actually spanking them, they will up just fine


----------



## Myroli

*grow up just fine


----------



## tortdad

I smack mine around all the time. Yesterday, My 13 year old was just sitting minding his own business when I walked him in the the head. He asked what was that for and I replied for whatever you did that I didn't find out about.


----------



## Gillian M

Myroli said:


> Yeah, but I personnally think that if it's done right, and you use mostly the fear of being spanked more then actually spanking them, they will up just fine


 I agree with ou, but what about parents who *hit*, not only spank,let alone say: 'Do/don't, otherwise I'll spank you?' And I've seen this, nobody told me.


----------



## Gillian M

maggie3fan said:


> I have lived alone for years, when I don't like it where I am I move. Why can't/or don't you move?
> Heck, I get in trouble when I talk exactly like you are talking now, without the bold....she was just trying to help and make you feel better....Don't yell at me tho....That WILL cause trouble, no doubt....night all...


 Thanks your help.


----------



## Myroli

Gillian Moore said:


> I agree with ou, but what about parents who *hit*, not only spank,let alone say: 'Do/don't, otherwise I'll spank you?' And I've seen this, nobody told me.


Some people weren't meant to be parents but are, I guess. And maybe some had parents who did that and think they turned out "fine" so obviously they should treat their kids the same way


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> More bad storms in south central TX. We haven't had power for a since 8 pm-ish. I sure hope my torts are going to be ok with less than ideal temps for the night if the power doesn't come back on.


 That same wave of storm hit Houston about 30 mins ago. I woke to my phone telling me there was a tornado warning and to take cover. I need this to pass quickly so I can start my smoker!


----------



## Gillian M

Myroli said:


> Some people weren't meant to be parents but are, I guess. And maybe some had parents who did that and think they turned out "fine" so obviously they should treat their kids the same way


 True. Some people become parents and do not know how on earth to bring up a child the right way: either they (the parents) are too easy going or too tough with no midway. And it's obviously the poor child who has to pay the price for this ignorance, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## Lyn W

Myroli said:


> Yeah, but I personnally think that if it's done right, and you use mostly the fear of being spanked more then actually spanking them, they will up just fine


I am one of six children and so you can imagine there was always fights and arguments especially amongst us 3 youngest who are close in age. If it got too much my dad used to whip his belt off - he never used it on any of us but the thought of it was enough to send us scuttling away and restore peace.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I am one of six children and so you can imagine there was always fights and arguments especially amongst us 3 youngest who are close in age. If it got too much my dad used to whip his belt off - he never used it on any of us but the thought of it was enough to send us scuttling away and restore peace.


 Hi Lyn, hope you're well.

Some wise parents use this method to stop fights, and it seems to work.


----------



## jaizei

First they take away a man's right to beat his wife, and then they take away a man's right to beat his children. What's this world coming to?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn, hope you're well.
> 
> Some wise parents use this method to stop fights, and it seems to work.


Hi Gillian very well thank you - you?

Yes the threat was enough! My parents were also consistent and meant what they said ,so if they said 'no' we knew they meant it. When I m shopping today I see kids having tantrums because they have been told they can't have sweets or toys off the shelf and then the parent gives in- rewarding bad behaviour. Children quickly learn how to get their own way and so it goes on and a generation of spoilt selfish brats is raised.


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


> First they take away a man's right to beat his wife, and then they take away a man's right to beat his children. What's this world coming to?


 What about a man's right to beat his....*tort?!*


----------



## Abdulla6169

@smarch 
Sent you a PM.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> What about a man's right to beat his....*tort?!*


Now that should be grounds for a custodial sentence at least in my eyes!


----------



## jaizei

@Myroli how'd you weather the storm?


----------



## Lyn W

Well I have to love you and leave you for now. I am going to my sister's for Sunday Lunch - no slaving over a hot microwave for me today!!!
See you all later.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Back on yet?



11 hrs now without power.


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> 11 hrs now without power.


That sucks. Ours has flickered a few times but still working.


----------



## Jacqui

It's another beautiful rainy morning here today. The trees in the distance in the valley almost look like they are draped in fog.


----------



## Jacqui

I am one who also believes one of the problems with folks today is we do not allow parents to discipline their children. They grow up thinking they can do and say what they wish and nothing will happen to them. I admit I was a lousy parent, but my kids turned out pretty good. They did get some pops, but I had count to ten thing before the pop. Giving them a ten count normally caught their attention and changed their behavior.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> 11 hrs now without power.



Let's just hope it does not become days without.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> Well I have to love you and leave you for now. I am going to my sister's for Sunday Lunch - no slaving over a hot microwave for me today!!!
> See you all later.



Enjoy your time!


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> 11 hrs now without power.



You poor thing! That would suck!


----------



## Momof4

Take care all you Texas peeps!! Stay safe and I hope it blows through quickly! 
We just made it to the fields, wish us luck!


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> Take care all you Texas peeps!! Stay safe and I hope it blows through quickly!
> We just made it to the fields, wish us luck!


What field?? Indy 500???


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO! ! ! !! !


----------



## tortdad

A tornado hit on the southeast side of town taking down some warehouses and an apartment complex.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey guys! Hope all of you in Texas get better weather soon. 
I'm probably going to do some excessive then browse the net until it's time to sleep. What are your plans for today?


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> A tornado hit on the southeast side of town taking down some warehouses and an apartment complex.


 
Hope you're all right! That sounds so damn scary!


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> 11 hrs now without power.


 Isn't @Greg T in league city?? The southwest side of Houston??? I just had a weather alarm come across my phone saying there's a mandatory evacuation in parts of league city do to a damn that's being overrun and they're worried about it breaking.

We sure have had a lot of rain the past few months.


----------



## Elohi

All the torts enclosures are 73F. 
My husband just left to get coffee for the both of us, and charge his phone in the car. When he gets back we are going to start unloading the fridge and freezer.


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> All the torts enclosures are 73F.
> My husband just left to get coffee for the both of us, and charge his phone in the car. When he gets back we are going to start unloading the fridge and freezer.


Leave the freezer closed as long as you can, that stuff can still be good.


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> Isn't @Greg T in league city?? The southwest side of Houston??? I just had a weather alarm come across my phone saying there's a mandatory evacuation in parts of league city do to a damn that's being overrun and they're worried about it breaking.
> 
> We sure have had a lot of rain the past few months.



I hope he, his family and his torts are alright. 

And yeah, I'm so over all the rain and heavy overcast days with no sunshine.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 131262
> View attachment 131263
> View attachment 131264
> fantastic concert!



Oh my lord! All those people!!!! I wouldn't be able to stand it. I guess I truly am a troll under the bridge.


----------



## tortdad

Is 9:00am too early for a beer? I've go the BBQ going and it only feels right to have a beer.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Is 9:00am too early for a beer? I've go the BBQ going and it only feels right to have a beer.



Go for it!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

maggie3fan said:


> Frankly, I think those strict parents made you respectful, hard working and intelligent by making you go to school. You will most probably grow to be a great man...


Thank you!


----------



## Momof4

I didn't see the weather report, I had no idea it was that bad


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> All the torts enclosures are 73F.
> My husband just left to get coffee for the both of us, and charge his phone in the car. When he gets back we are going to start unloading the fridge and freezer.



Buy ice if there's any left and fill your ice chests. The frozen stuff should be ok.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Anyone know what plant is this? Some sort of dandelion:


----------



## Yvonne G

Looks like horseweed.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like horseweed.


Hmm. Edible?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Bye! See you guys in a while!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Hmm. Edible?


Yes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Holy crap Texas!


And flash flood alerts until Monday evening...


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Holy crap Texas!
> View attachment 131286
> View attachment 131287
> And flash flood alerts until Monday evening...


Been like this for the last week and a half and now next week too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Looks like so much fun


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Now that should be grounds for a custodial sentence at least in my eyes!


 Goodness!!! What a punishment! Though he would deserve it I think.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it's plain to see that our Texas members will be paddling canoes in their back yards, but what do the rest of you have planned for the day? Me, you ask? I'm going to Dinuba to do a yard inspection. Dinuba is about 20 miles south of me. I have two little sulcatas to place. I'm washing clothes and later I need to cut some weeds by the pond. My Western pond turtles have been escaping and the only thing I see that is helping them are the weeds growing next to and as high as, the fence. They are VERY good climbers.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> A tornado hit on the southeast side of town taking down some warehouses and an apartment complex.



Anybody hurt?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Is 9:00am too early for a beer? I've go the BBQ going and it only feels right to have a beer.



It is Sunday go for it.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Anybody hurt?


 Let's hope not.


----------



## Jacqui

Weeks of rain and clouds, but never a rainbow.


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it's plain to see that our Texas members will be paddling canoes in their back yards, but what do the rest of you have planned for the day? Me, you ask? I'm going to Dinuba to do a yard inspection. Dinuba is about 20 miles south of me. I have two little sulcatas to place. I'm washing clothes and later I need to cut some weeds by the pond. My Western pond turtles have been escaping and the only thing I see that is helping them are the weeds growing next to and as high as, the fence. They are VERY good climbers.


Your day sounds about as exciting as mine. I'm going to do a little tiny bit of housework. Then go to the grocery store. Then thin out some of the weeds and grasses in my tortoise pin, it is so thick in their support tortoise can't even walk around. Then I'm going to pool and spray weeds. I should work in the garden, empty the compost bin, and clean the chicken coop also. But instead I'm sitting here reading this damn forum. Not good. I wish we get some rain here. We need it very badly.


----------



## Jacqui

some of us are getting nothing but rain, while some of you could really use some.


----------



## leigti

Forget about a pipeline for oil, let's get a pipeline for water.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> some of us are getting nothing but rain, while some of you could really use some.


We need rain too. It's hot. Too hot. 

God bless the AC.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Weeks of rain and clouds, but never a rainbow.



Be patient, jackrabbit. The sun and rainbow will come.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Forget about a pipeline for oil, let's get a pipeline for water.


Mike and I have talked about this for supplying California. And if there is a leak, the worse thing that could happen would be some shrubbery growth not death from oil.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mike and I have talked about this for supplying California. And if there is a leak, the worse thing that could happen would be some shrubbery growth not death from oil.


Why don't I go just send y'all some oil by ship instead of a pipeline? Much more efficient.


----------



## leigti

Right. Except I don't want it to feel people swimming pools or make a tropical oasis in their backyard. I think we need to conserve water. But having enough to support local plants, decrease risk of forest fires, and for crops would be a good thing.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Weeks of rain and clouds, but never a rainbow.


 Here it's hot and _dusty_, and of course no rain during Summer, with fear that we may run out of....*water*!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


hi. got any plans for today?


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> We need rain too. It's hot. Too hot.
> 
> God bless the AC.


 We too need rain here, and there's fear that we could-GOD forbid- run out of water in Summer, especially with the population rising daily, and the so many refugees who came to Jordan and seemed to have settled down here, (_nothing_ _against_ _them_-please do not misunderstand me).


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


 Hi! Hope you're well.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hello.


----------



## leigti

leigti said:


> Right. Except I don't want it to feel people swimming pools or make a tropical oasis in their backyard. I think we need to conserve water. But having enough to support local plants, decrease risk of forest fires, and for crops would be a good thing.


I probably just made everybody with a swimming pool mad. :-( sorry.


----------



## leigti

Okay, now I really am going to go get some things done around here. Sometimes I think I need a Tortoise Forum anonymous support group to break my addiction from this thing.


----------



## Jacqui

Currently between showers, but you could cut the humidity with a knife


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Okay, now I really am going to go get some things done around here. Sometimes I think I need a Tortoise Forum anonymous support group to break my addiction from this thing.



Seems a common sickness lol


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I probably just made everybody with a swimming pool mad. :-( sorry.



I have several pools here, bur none for humans.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey



still in trouble?


----------



## Jacqui

I am spoiling myself today, I bought a lemonade.


----------



## Lyn W

I do hope all of you and your torts suffering from storms and at risk from floods and tornadoes and drought are OK. We complain about our weather in the UK but we rarely have to put up with such extremes, Thinking of you all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


This is why I'm proud to know Newt is into tortoises and turtles and has studied the difference…


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is why I'm proud to know Newt is into tortoises and turtles and has studied the difference…
> View attachment 131292


Saw it on 9gag yesterday.  Do you use the same site?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Saw it on 9gag yesterday.  Do you use the same site?


A friend of my daughter sent it to me yesterday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A friend of my daughter sent it to me yesterday.


I'm one of the “cool" parents.


----------



## Myroli

jaizei said:


> @Myroli how'd you weather the storm?


Relatively okaye, the creek near my house is SO flooded that the 100 foot deep ravine it's in has water like 2 feet from ground level, I'll try posting pics later


----------



## Abdulla6169

Turtle-tastic turtles:


----------



## Jacqui

*chuckling at those pictures*


----------



## Jacqui

I did buy a large box of strawberries today at the store for my guys.


----------



## Lyn W

Hey @AbdullaAli how did the test go?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> hi. got any plans for today?


going to get some new clothes.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! Hope you're well.


i am.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Hello.


hi.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> still in trouble?


oh yea.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is why I'm proud to know Newt is into tortoises and turtles and has studied the difference…
> View attachment 131292


I hate stupid people.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm one of the “cool" parents.


its not good to lie.


----------



## leigti

AbdullaAli said:


> Saw it on 9gag yesterday.  Do you use the same site?


 I do hope they got the poor tortoise out of the water


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So what has happened to our Texas crew? Are they officially off the grid now?


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i am.


 Good! Glad to hear that.


----------



## Yvonne G

So I drive all the way to my yard inspection in Dinuba, about 45 minutes and lots of gas for my gas guzzler p/u, and I can't get anyone to come to the door. I knocked, I banged, I hollered, and even though the doorbell was covered in tape, I pushed the bell. I walked around the side of the house and looked over the fence and hollered. Went back to the door and banged some more. I made so much noise that the cat from across the street came over to see what I was doing. Couldn't raise anyone.

I get back home and there are 4 calls on my caller i.d. Then she calls me and says she was waiting for me to call her from my cell phone. *GA-A-A-A-A-A-A-A-ACK!!!! *I hate cell phones. I wouldn't have one now if it were given to me free with free service.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So I drive all the way to my yard inspection in Dinuba, about 45 minutes and lots of gas for my gas guzzler p/u, and I can't get anyone to come to the door. I knocked, I banged, I hollered, and even though the doorbell was covered in tape, I pushed the bell. I walked around the side of the house and looked over the fence and hollered. Went back to the door and banged some more. I made so much noise that the cat from across the street came over to see what I was doing. Couldn't raise anyone.
> 
> I get back home and there are 4 calls on my caller i.d. Then she calls me and says she was waiting for me to call her from my cell phone. *GA-A-A-A-A-A-A-A-ACK!!!! *I hate cell phones. I wouldn't have one now if it were given to me free with free service.



Maybe she is deaf like me. Folks can pound on my doors and I usually fail to hear them. Also why I am shy about talking to folks on a phone.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> So I drive all the way to my yard inspection in Dinuba, about 45 minutes and lots of gas for my gas guzzler p/u, and I can't get anyone to come to the door. I knocked, I banged, I hollered, and even though the doorbell was covered in tape, I pushed the bell. I walked around the side of the house and looked over the fence and hollered. Went back to the door and banged some more. I made so much noise that the cat from across the street came over to see what I was doing. Couldn't raise anyone.
> 
> I get back home and there are 4 calls on my caller i.d. Then she calls me and says she was waiting for me to call her from my cell phone. *GA-A-A-A-A-A-A-A-ACK!!!! *I hate cell phones. I wouldn't have one now if it were given to me free with free service.



That sucks!! Sorry you wasted your time and gas!!


----------



## Jacqui

Just curious, in this area Memorial day means the peonies will be in full bloom, so they are common to see on graves this weekend. What about in other areas of the country?


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> That sucks!! Sorry you wasted your time and gas!!


 This is life I'm afraid.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> Just curious, in this area Memorial day means the peonies will be in full bloom, so they are common to see on graves this weekend. What about in other areas of the country?


Peoni's are big here in South East Washington also.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Just curious, in this area Memorial day means the peonies will be in full bloom, so they are common to see on graves this weekend. What about in other areas of the country?


If I knew what those looked like I'd respond. 
(Lest folks forget, this is not a retailer sales weekend. It is a time set to memorialize those who have fallen serving our country!)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maggie, how about Juan Pablo? That's 2 500 wins for him now, right?


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So what has happened to our Texas crew? Are they officially off the grid now?


I'm still around. The rain pounded us this morning but it's been dry since. It's just overcast. More rain is scheduled for this evening/night. 

I've had a brisket on my smoker for about 8 hours and ribs for 3 hours. 2 more hours and I'm calling mercy and chowing down. The wife mad salsa last night, a potatoe/onion/jalapeños dish, baked beans and corn on the cob. It's going to be good eating tonight. Plus a cherry cheese cake for dessert.


----------



## Elohi

Meanwhile in the Tx hill country. 




The above picture is from the river walk in downtown SA.


----------



## Elohi




----------



## mike taylor

Yeah , I was pumping water out of my tortoises enclosure again . Now I'm working power outages .


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Maybe she is deaf like me. Folks can pound on my doors and I usually fail to hear them. Also why I am shy about talking to folks on a phone.



No, that's not the case. I called her when I was ready to leave and told her I thought I'd be about an hour. She said probably more like 45 minutes. So she goes to the store. She wasn't even home. She was expecting I would call her on my cell phone then sit there and wait for her to finish her shopping and come home.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Just curious, in this area Memorial day means the peonies will be in full bloom, so they are common to see on graves this weekend. What about in other areas of the country?



Peonie is not a flower commonly seen here.


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> No, that's not the case. I called her when I was ready to leave and told her I thought I'd be about an hour. She said probably more like 45 minutes. So she goes to the store. She wasn't even home. She was expecting I would call her on my cell phone then sit there and wait for her to finish her shopping and come home.


 Wow, I would have been very irritated. Would it have killed her just to stay home and wait for you to get there?


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> No, that's not the case. I called her when I was ready to leave and told her I thought I'd be about an hour. She said probably more like 45 minutes. So she goes to the store. She wasn't even home. She was expecting I would call her on my cell phone then sit there and wait for her to finish her shopping and come home.


Tell her she can't have one now because she's too stupid to own it.


----------



## Yvonne G

I was pretty darned irritated with her on my drive home, and even more irritated when I found out why she wasn't answering the door. But I'm ok now. I kicked the dog, strangled the cat, tipped over a few tortoises and screamed at the traffic going by my house. Whew! I feel much better.


----------



## tortdad

So my 4 year old just informed me that "water is made from paper, that's why it's so spilly" I told him he was the smartest kid ever and he said "yeah, some kids are just smart" 

Too bad it's not you son


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Meanwhile in the Tx hill country.
> View attachment 131329
> 
> View attachment 131330
> 
> The above picture is from the river walk in downtown SA.
> View attachment 131331


Meanwhile in Oregon, this is what we get from all the rain …green



Sorry, too soon?


----------



## Myroli

Idk if you can really see it but this is the creek near my house but this is farther back then originally planned, because my dad wouldn't stop


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all


Afternoon to you! I've done a first today. I made a pan of lasagna. We'll see if it's edible or not. I'm hopeful that it's good. I used almost all my personal food budget for the week in ingredients. 
I've got half a tub of cottage cheese left over. I tried a small spoonful taste and it's as crappy as I remember. And the left over ricotta cheese, ideas for either of these that don't involve fruit would be helpful.


----------



## Yvonne G

Fluffy Cottage Cheese Pancakes

Ingredients: 

1 cup unbleached all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon fine sea salt
2 tablespoons sugar
4 eggs
1 cup low-fat cottage cheese
1/2 cup low-fat (1%) milk
2 tablespoons expeller-pressed canola oil
Canola spray oil

Method: 
In a large bowl, stir together flour, baking soda, salt and sugar. In a separate bowl, whisk together eggs, cottage cheese, milk and oil. Add flour mixture to egg mixture and whisk until just blended. 

Lightly coat a large skillet or griddle with spray oil then heat over medium heat. Working in batches, form each pancake by spooning about 1/4 cup of the batter onto the skillet. Cook, flipping pancakes once, until golden brown on both sides and cooked through, about 5 minutes total. Transfer to plates and serve.


----------



## jaizei

Are cucumbers considered fruit?


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Afternoon to you! I've done a first today. I made a pan of lasagna. We'll see if it's edible or not. I'm hopeful that it's good. I used almost all my personal food budget for the week in ingredients.
> I've got half a tub of cottage cheese left over. I tried a small spoonful taste and it's as crappy as I remember. And the left over ricotta cheese, ideas for either of these that don't involve fruit would be helpful.


Hi Ken 
I like Lasagna, hopefully it's not only edible but good


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Fluffy Cottage Cheese Pancakes
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 cup unbleached all-purpose flour
> 1/2 teaspoon baking soda
> 1/4 teaspoon fine sea salt
> 2 tablespoons sugar
> 4 eggs
> 1 cup low-fat cottage cheese
> 1/2 cup low-fat (1%) milk
> 2 tablespoons expeller-pressed canola oil
> Canola spray oil
> 
> Method:
> In a large bowl, stir together flour, baking soda, salt and sugar. In a separate bowl, whisk together eggs, cottage cheese, milk and oil. Add flour mixture to egg mixture and whisk until just blended.
> 
> Lightly coat a large skillet or griddle with spray oil then heat over medium heat. Working in batches, form each pancake by spooning about 1/4 cup of the batter onto the skillet. Cook, flipping pancakes once, until golden brown on both sides and cooked through, about 5 minutes total. Transfer to plates and serve.


Sounds yummy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Sounds yummy


You can have the ricotta and cottage cheese…


----------



## Yvonne G

I have used cottage cheese in place of sour cream on tacos. But then, I love cottage cheese.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I have used cottage cheese in place of sour cream on tacos. But then, I love cottage cheese.


I might just have to give that a try,









If I'm shipwrecked on an island, talking to a volleyball with a face drawn on it…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Chat old timers! Did you see Michigan Frog (Sibi's husband) posted? Flood the thread with best wishes. I know I for one miss Sibi and Baby Runt stories.he posted in the Sulcata section.


----------



## Abdulla6169

leigti said:


> I do hope they got the poor tortoise out of the water


That's what was posted in the title...


----------



## Jacqui

Remember, some tortoises can swim...


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I have used cottage cheese in place of sour cream on tacos. But then, I love cottage cheese.



I think I will stick with feeding it to my cats.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Grocery turtles:


----------



## Myroli

It was up to about 4 feet under that bridge earlier today, and there's cops down there and a helicopter which means someone's in there


----------



## tortdad

11 hours on the smoker.... The brisket was awesome and the ribs were falling off the bone. 

The best part of company is getting to show off all the torts. Everyone is having a blast with them.


----------



## jaizei

Myroli said:


> It was up to about 4 feet under that bridge earlier today, and there's cops down there and a helicopter which means someone's in there



I didn't think it was all that bad until they said that 35 was shut down because of the river. That's the thing that's the craziest to me - when rivers that are usually 15-30 feet below a bridge come over the road.


----------



## Myroli

jaizei said:


> I didn't think it was all that bad until they said that 35 was shut down because of the river. That's the thing that's the craziest to me - when rivers that are usually 15-30 feet below a bridge come over the road.


Yeah I'd never seen it that high before, but my mom said it's been over that bridge in like '99 or something


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We get the old, “river levels are high so don't go swimming or fall in while salmon fishing" !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Come on guys! Help me out here. I was to meet up with someone 45 minutes ago, I've been here waiting the entire time. I get texts from them saying they are almost here, the color of their car, all that crap, yet here I sit. I'm selling my old iPhone 5 to them.


----------



## mike taylor

Well maybe they're messing with you . haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Well maybe they're messing with you . haha


I've got their phone number and email …I can mess back pretty bad if I've half a mind.


----------



## mike taylor

They show up yet ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Careful Mr. Man. I'm hungry, thirsty and not liking the idea of 50 miles worth of wasted gas.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Right now I'm hoping they're working on a plan to screw me out of the phone. I could use releasing some steam.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got their phone number and email …I can mess back pretty bad if I've half a mind.



Is this from Craig's list?


----------



## mike taylor

I didn't do it . But its funny . Yesterday I had to run a call that was two hours away because an ex employee had the codes to a auto call out system . He changed all the numbers to our office manager and it called him like 50 times in the middle of the night . So I had to reprogram the call out systems in that area . I got paid by the hour so I'll have a good check come Friday .To day I've been sitting here baby sitting a generator getting paid good money .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> Is this from Craig's list?


Yes. I placed the add. Blind email. They gave me their phone number.


----------



## mike taylor

Sounds like you've been had my friend .


----------



## mike taylor

You mad bro ? It was Newt messing with you because he has nothing else to do he's grounded .haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> You mad bro ? It was Newt messing with you because he has nothing else to do he's grounded .haha


LOL. Nope. Already ran the number. It's a local cell carrier line. Sent them a text letting them know I'm used to getting kissed first …


----------



## mike taylor

Hahaha yeah it sucks when they screw you over done it .


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Afternoon to you! I've done a first today. I made a pan of lasagna. We'll see if it's edible or not. I'm hopeful that it's good. I used almost all my personal food budget for the week in ingredients.
> I've got half a tub of cottage cheese left over. I tried a small spoonful taste and it's as crappy as I remember. And the left over ricotta cheese, ideas for either of these that don't involve fruit would be helpful.


You can give your dog a little cottage cheese with each meal. It really shines up their coat.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> Remember, some tortoises can swim...


I read somewhere on here that Russian tortoises can swim. Well my tortoise didn't read that thread. I tried it and she sank like a rock. Don't worry, I had my hands right under her so she only went down about an inch. Please don't report me for tortoise abuse.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Hahaha yeah it sucks when they screw you over done it .


I never said screw. I didn't say that to them either.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

10 more minutes…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Anyone see the show, “outrageous acts of psych"?


----------



## leigti

Nope. What is it?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's a series on the science channel. They do intelligent pranks and then they've got psychologists explain what is happening at the time.


----------



## leigti

Sounds interesting.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

They rigged a car to look like it drove itself through a drive up window at McDonald's. Freaked the folks working out.


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Careful Mr. Man. I'm hungry, thirsty and not liking the idea of 50 miles worth of wasted gas.


I'm so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Moozillion said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to you.


Thanks. Not really understanding what was gained on the other end.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 10 more minutes…
> View attachment 131405



That's one clean looking oven!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> That's one clean looking oven!


And I use it regularly. Guess I don't like stuff cooking over or pop/splattering while it cooks.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And I use it regularly. Guess I don't like stuff cooking over or pop/splattering while it cooks.


Can you please come over and clean my oven for me. That is one of the things I hate doing


----------



## Elohi

Well I was almost asleep when I heard Alaina fall out of bed. Poor kid was confused and talking like a crazy person. She must have inherited my sleep drunkedness from waking during the wrong part of a sleep cycle. 

It's been a super busy day again. I'm super tired.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And I use it regularly. Guess I don't like stuff cooking over or pop/splattering while it cooks.



Do you put on your sexy astronaut clean suit and scrub it down?

What were you baking? Lasagna or Mexican lasagna?


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Do you put on your sexy astronaut clean suit and scrub it down?
> 
> What were you baking? Lasagna or Mexican lasagna?


Hahahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thanks. Not really understanding what was gained on the other end.


It was probably some dumbass kid . I bet him and his friends do that kind of stuff all the time . Back in my day we would send pizza and Chinese food to different people's house's . We would take outhouses from construction sites and put the door to the peoples front door . So they would walk into a outhouse . We called our self's the shithouse bandits . hahaha Looking back on it we were stupid.


----------



## Momof4

Our teams came in 2nd & 3rd for their division! Proud of my son's team who is new and played well together in their first games.


Proud of my baby girl for sneaking in 5 goals in two games. Aunt, my two girls!


----------



## mike taylor

Very cool . Not bad for a bunch of newbies.


----------



## mike taylor

Its almost 1:00 am and I'm still at work racking in the hours .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey​


----------



## mike taylor

What's up trouble?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> What's up trouble?


nothin much.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I got a new hat


----------



## Momof4

Your scaring me!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Your scaring me!!


why?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Your scaring me!!


----------



## leigti

Two new hats?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Two new hats?


1


----------



## spud's_mum

I'm doing tie dye today


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> That's one clean looking oven!


Not as clean as mine


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What part of the day is it? Morning or evening?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Evening. Unless you in Oregon, then it's 4:48 AM.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thanks Abdulla.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thanks Abdulla.


I only know since you're exactly 12 hours behind us.


----------



## Lyn W

1.55 pm in the UK


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> 1.55 pm in the UK


Hey Lyn.  how are you?


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Lyn.  how are you?


Hi Abdulla I'm fine thanks have a weeks holiday this week so all good.
How are you and was your test OK?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Hi Abdulla I'm fine thanks have a weeks holiday this week so all good.
> How are you and was your test OK?


Yea. The test was easy. I was going to post it here, but I posted it by PM and forgot to post it here.  
Anyways, got any plans for today?


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm fine BTW.


----------



## Lyn W

Just catching up with some chores at the moment, was hoping for some sun so that Lola could enjoy a few hours out but it's cloudy with a chilly wind so no luck.
What about you?


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm fine BTW.


Glad to hear it!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> View attachment 131379
> 
> View attachment 131380
> 
> 
> 11 hours on the smoker.... The brisket was awesome and the ribs were falling off the bone.
> 
> The best part of company is getting to show off all the torts. Everyone is having a blast with them.



Looks wonderful!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 131411
> 
> I got a new hat



Looks like you could use a hair cut to go with it.


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm doing tie dye today



As in making it?


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy beautiful children! Glad they did so well.


----------



## Jacqui

It rained during the night, but the sun is making a huge effort to make itself seen and felt.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just had a thought. There, it happened again.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> Looks like you could use a hair cut to go with it.


He looks like 'trouble' doesn't he?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Do you put on your sexy astronaut clean suit and scrub it down?
> What were you baking? Lasagna or Mexican lasagna?


Now you're creeping me out. How do you know unless you're stalking me?Italian.


----------



## Lyn W

A bunch of plants followed me once - I was being stalked


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Now you're creeping me out. How do you know unless you're stalking me?Italian.


In an endearing way, of course:


----------



## Abdulla6169

Too creepy? 



Pffffft, not creepy enough I'd say


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> He looks like 'trouble' doesn't he?


Why did you leaf for the day! I love your jokes


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Why did you leaf for the day! I love your jokes


We're all rooting for you Lyn! You can do it. More joke please


----------



## Lyn W

My plant jokes are a bit thin on the ground, it's all trowel and error if they work or not.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> My plant jokes are a bit thin on the ground, it's all trowel and error if they work or not.


But I'm glad they make you laugh - hoe hoe hoe!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> My plant jokes are a bit thin on the ground, it's all trowel and error if they work or not.


Joke number tree please?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> But I'm glad they make you laugh - hoe hoe hoe!


lolz


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Joke number tree please?



Are you really Abdulla or a composter?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Abdulla, I think Lynn needs to conifer and find a joke to needle you with...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Are you really Abdulla or a composter?


Actually I'm a very talkative plant, I use my tulips...


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Abdulla, I think Lynn needs to conifer and find a joke to needle you with...


..........but we don't want anything too seedy! And I wouldn't want him to pine for me when log off.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Actually I'm a very talkative plant, I use my tulips...


Did my bad joke just soil the others?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Did my bad joke just soil the others?


No. I think it was just a little shady.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Did my bad joke just soil the others?


Oh no we don't want any dirty jokes!


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 131411
> 
> I got a new hat


I too have a hat... Though it's not so new, it's survived it's fair share of warped tours one of which was a downpour


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I too have a hat... Though it's not so new, it's survived it's fair share of warped tours one of which was a downpour
> View attachment 131428


Hey Sarah, how are ya? 
Cool hat! 
BTW, sent you a PM.


----------



## Lyn W

Well guys I have to pop out now but thanks for the jokes I'm glad you rose to the challenge!
See you later!


----------



## smarch

There it is! Looking all like a drowned rat in Mansfield Warped, we did not get out of line for the meet and greet and eventually dried off so I mean it was definitely worth it!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I didn't do it . But its funny . Yesterday I had to run a call that was two hours away because an ex employee had the codes to a auto call out system . He changed all the numbers to our office manager and it called him like 50 times in the middle of the night . So I had to reprogram the call out systems in that area . I got paid by the hour so I'll have a good check come Friday .To day I've been sitting here baby sitting a generator getting paid good money .



I sort of miss the good old days of pay checks. .... ..... ..... ..... * NOT!!!*


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Our teams came in 2nd & 3rd for their division! Proud of my son's team who is new and played well together in their first games.
> View attachment 131409
> 
> Proud of my baby girl for sneaking in 5 goals in two games. Aunt, my two girls!
> View attachment 131410



It's so great that you are a hands on type mom. It means a lot to kids when their parents participate.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 131411
> 
> I got a new hat



Like we needed to see that!


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 131412



You ever think about getting a hair cut? or maybe even combing it once in a while?


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> A bunch of plants followed me once - I was being stalked



*groans*


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You ever think about getting a hair cut? or maybe even combing it once in a while?



*giggles*


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Yvonne!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Jacqui, my favorite moderator! Oops! Don't read that statement, Cameron.


----------



## Jacqui

How is your morning?


----------



## Elohi

Ahh man. Under another flash flood watch and tornado watch. No rain yet but it's coming apparently. No sunshine for my tortoises....again...or still.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> How is your morning?



A bit on the cool side here in the house, but it's going to be a very nice day outside. I plan to continue cutting back weeds and plants in the pond area. Some of the newer turtles are using the vegetation growing next to the fence as a ladder.


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Ahh man. Under another flash flood watch and tornado watch. No rain yet but it's coming apparently. No sunshine for my tortoises....again...or still.



This has been a year of very extreme weather. Is your house high and dry?


----------



## Jacqui

When the rains stop, it is going to turn so hot and dry you will be wishing for some of this rain back again.


----------



## Yvonne G

My son lives in a small community just outside Dallas/Fort Worth, and he's sent me pictures of the water running through their neighborhood. It's unreal.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I'm all caught up with the new posts on the Forum. Time to go outside and get busy. Talk to all of you later.


----------



## Jacqui

Just outside of a nearby town is this small pond on the side of the road. Last time I drove by, there was a mother duck with about eight little ducklings. They were so cute.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Ahh man. Under another flash flood watch and tornado watch. No rain yet but it's coming apparently. No sunshine for my tortoises....again...or still.


Hey Monica! I'm guessing the power has come back on? How long was it out you think?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I'm all caught up with the new posts on the Forum. Time to go outside and get busy. Talk to all of you later.



Bye.  *waves forlornly*


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all


 Good afternoon and hope you're all well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Someplace in my brain I seem to remember that many times a homeowner insurance policy will cover a hotel stay when the power is out because the home is considered, “unlivable" at the time. Check into it maybe …


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> This has been a year of very extreme weather. Is your house high and dry?


We are up high. Well above the 100yr flood line for a creek nearby but man o' man it's been a long dreary and rainy season. The winter seemed to drag on forever and we saw so little sunshine and spring has been excessively wet and cloudy. The weather really has been atrocious. When we lost power the other evening, I went to Walmart and they had been hit by a small tornado or something because they had a debris piles in front of the store and the inside of the store was wet because of the roof was leaking in so many places. 



Apparently the HEB nearby was hit as well and had a bigger mess according to what neighbors had to say. The tornados we get down here are typically small and short lived. The kind that cause property damage but not loss of life so we are lucky in that way. 

We got caught driving in the storm that caused the damages. We left target and we're trying to get home before the storm hit. Fail. Some of my neighbors had just walked into that same target as the storm started and management ordered everyone to the back of the store and didn't allow anyone to leave until the the warning was lifted. Apparently a lot of people had damage to their cars from debris and carts flying all over the parking lot.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Monica! I'm guessing the power has come back on? How long was it out you think?


It was out for 15 hours. My poor torts were a tad chilly at 73F.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> It was out for 15 hours. My poor torts were a tad chilly at 73F.


You might, in the future, consider rotating tortoises in your arm pits to warm them up. If you do that, pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You might, in the future, consider rotating tortoises in your arm pits to warm them up. If you do that, pictures or it didn't happen!


LOL
I did have someone suggest that everyone put a tort under their shirt to keep them warm. Hahahaha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> You ever think about getting a hair cut? or maybe even combing it once in a while?


you're a meanie!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This week so as to get 40 hours, I'll be doing 10's. I'll be going in 2 hours earlier than usual. This means going back to bed in 30 minutes. I think it's time for a beer. lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Myroli

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


What's up?


----------



## sibi

Hi everyone! I know, I know.... I've been a bad girl, but not as bad as my Baby Runt. Nine months ago she was fighting for her life at the Univ. of Florida Vet. Hosp. In Gainesville , Florida. She was there for two weeks, and the docs didn't hold out much hope for her when I took her home. She had gone more than a month w/o defecating and according to her MRI, she was so compacted throughout her GI tract with bottleneck parts that the Vet recommended humanely euthanizing her. I spent ever waking hour meticulously inserting her fluids through her feeding tube. She was put on a medicine never given to a tortoise before. It was her only hope of forcing her intestines to contract and push her feces out. It worked. Not long after I took her home, she started defecating and eating. I changed her diet a little, and soon afterwards, she was eating anything high enough to reach. She pulled her feeding tube out, and the rest is just an ugly memory. She's strong, and gained eight pounds since then.

Turns out, Baby Runt had gained so much confidence in my willingness to defend and care for her that she has the run of the place. She has become a bully of sorts and attacks my two other tortoises at will. Despite the fact that the two boys are more than twice her size and weight, she uses her curved, deformed (forgot what that's called) thing under her head to poke and attack the Beasty Boy. She actually looks all over the huge yard to find him so she can attack him. I've had to move her into her own section just to keep her big brothers safe. What a drastic change of events! BUT she's alive and well, I say.

Anyhow, how's everyone? What's new? Jacqui , what's up? Cowboy, how the heck are you? I sure missed you guys!!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey Sibi! Missed you. How's everything going? I have a test tomorrow, but I'm glad you're back


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Just outside of a nearby town is this small pond on the side of the road. Last time I drove by, there was a mother duck with about eight little ducklings. They were so cute.



Every so often I'll see a mama duck leading her babies through the parking lot at the store. I always wonder where the water was that she came from. And why do they have to nest so far from the water that they have to lead the babies through traffic and people to get back to the water?


----------



## Yvonne G

sibi said:


> Hi everyone! I know, I know.... I've been a bad girl, but not as bad as my Baby Runt. Nine months ago she was fighting for her life at the Univ. of Florida Vet. Hosp. In Gainesville , Florida. She was there for two weeks, and the docs didn't hold out much hope for her when I took her home. She had gone more than a month w/o defecating and according to her MRI, she was so compacted throughout her GI tract with bottleneck parts that the Vet recommended humanely euthanizing her. I spent ever waking hour meticulously inserting her fluids through her feeding tube. She was put on a medicine never given to a tortoise before. It was her only hope of forcing her intestines to contract and push her feces out. It worked. Not long after I took her home, she started defecating and eating. I changed her diet a little, and soon afterwards, she was eating anything high enough to reach. She pulled her feeding tube out, and the rest is just an ugly memory. She's strong, and gained eight pounds since then.
> 
> Turns out, Baby Runt had gained so much confidence in my willingness to defend and care for her that she has the run of the place. She has become a bully of sorts and attacks my two other tortoises at will. Despite the fact that the two boys are more than twice her size and weight, she uses her curved, deformed (forgot what that's called) thing under her head to poke and attack the Beasty Boy. She actually looks all over the huge yard to find him so she can attack him. I've had to move her into her own section just to keep her big brothers safe. What a drastic change of events! BUT she's alive and well, I say.
> 
> Anyhow, how's everyone? What's new? Jacqui , what's up? Cowboy, how the heck are you? I sure missed you guys!!!!!



I have a sneaking suspicion that Baby Runt is male. Female sulcatas have hardly any gular to speak of.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you're a meanie!



Ah, yes. I've been told this many times in the past. It suits me.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you're a meanie!



Nope, just honest.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This week so as to get 40 hours, I'll be doing 10's. I'll be going in 2 hours earlier than usual. This means going back to bed in 30 minutes. I think it's time for a beer. lol



Whatever helps!


----------



## Momof4

Garage cleaning day!! Moving my 57 on rollers to another garage!


----------



## Yvonne G

57 what?


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that Baby Runt is male. Female sulcatas have hardly any gular to speak of.


Nope, Yvonne, Baby Runt is a she. Ah, that's the name....gular. Hers is very small, but because it's curved upward; she can't bend her neck far enough to feed herself, but she has learned to use it as a weapon, though. She had developed huge front legs, and she'd lunge at the faces of my males trying to poke her guar into their nose. She's five years old now, but when I got her, she was 3 years old weighing only 4 ounces , you'd recall. She's now 30 lbs, and has a mighty push. Of course , I think she gets brave enough to do this only when I'm there. I don't think she'd try this if I weren't there to bail her out in case Beasty Boy decided to fight back. I'll be posting a short video of her shenanigans along with a pic of her so you can see.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's pretty impressive growth. You've done a very good job with her.


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon and hope you're all well.


Afternoon and howdy everyone


----------



## spud's_mum

Well I did my tie dye... I forgot to wear gloves and now the dye won't wash off


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> That's pretty impressive growth. You've done a very good job with her.


I plan to write a post about living with MBD using Baby Runt as the object of my observations and experiences. I'll let you know when it's ready.


----------



## Jacqui

Glad Runt is once more doing well.  How are you doing?


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Glad Runt is once more doing well.  How are you doing?


Well, I'm almost always in pain. I've learned to live with a lot of it, but there are days like today when I may have to take a pain pill, ugh! Good to hear from you...I really missed y'all.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you're a meanie!


Just tell her that's the style right now. And the girls like it. My nephew is 18 and always has his hair in his eyes. And he is always being told to cut his hair.


----------



## leigti

I hope our Texas members are doing okay. It looks pretty nasty down there.


----------



## bouaboua

Hi @Yvonne G : Is the leaves from the beanstalk like green bean and long bean safe to feed the tortoise? Sulcata, Hermanni? Leopards? and star tortoise? 

How about cucumber's leaves? 

Thanks?


----------



## mike taylor

leigti said:


> I hope our Texas members are doing okay. It looks pretty nasty down there.


I'm good was at work until 2 am. No power calls all over the area .


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Well I did my tie dye... I forgot to wear gloves and now the dye won't wash off


So have you been caught red handed?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> So have you been caught red handed?


Yep... My hands are purple,blue and pink I spilt it on my feet too!!! I have pink toes. I don't know how long it will be until it washes off though lol!


----------



## jaizei

spudthetortoise said:


> Yep... My hands are purple,blue and pink I spilt it on my feet too!!! I have pink toes. I don't know how long it will be until it washes off though lol!



Why stop there?


----------



## spud's_mum

jaizei said:


> Why stop there?


Yay! It's fading! I could be a smurf... Lemme get the dye lol


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Yep... My hands are purple,blue and pink I spilt it on my feet too!!! I have pink toes. I don't know how long it will be until it washes off though lol!


Did you hear about the ship carrying red dye that collided with a ship carrying blue dye?

The sailors were marooned!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Did you hear about the ship carrying red dye that collided with a ship carrying blue dye?
> 
> The sailors were marooned!


Haha. I wish there was a laughing face emoji thing


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Haha. I wish there was a laughing face emoji thing



Ah the old jokes are the best!


----------



## spud's_mum

since this is off topic chit chat I thought I would randomly post a cute photo of my dog lol


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 131469
> since this is off topic chit chat I thought I would randomly post a cute photo of my dog lol


As I scrolled down the picture I was expecting to see him covered with dye too! He's lovely!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> As I scrolled down the picture I was expecting to see him covered with dye too! He's lovely!


Haha thanks... You've given me ideas now... " monty, here boy" haha


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Haha thanks... You've given me ideas now... " monty, here boy" haha


If you go for a reddish/brown shade he could be a Jack Russet Terrier


----------



## spud's_mum

Hehe I'll check my dye colours


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> If you go for a reddish/brown shade he could be a Jack Russet Terrier


Just seen your other thread and I should say a _*Parson*_s Russet Terrier


----------



## mike taylor

Checked on my plants all OK .


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Hi @Yvonne G : Is the leaves from the beanstalk like green bean and long bean safe to feed the tortoise? Sulcata, Hermanni? Leopards? and star tortoise?
> 
> How about cucumber's leaves?
> 
> Thanks?



Yes, they're ok.


----------



## Myroli

leigti said:


> I hope our Texas members are doing okay. It looks pretty nasty down there.


Yeah, I got sent home from work early because it started getting pretty bad


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Checked on my plants all OK .


thats funny.


----------



## cmacusa3

Myroli said:


> Yeah, I got sent home from work early because it started getting pretty bad


Now we are getting it again here in Oklahoma, it's been crazy the last few weeks.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Well, I'm almost always in pain. I've learned to live with a lot of it, but there are days like today when I may have to take a pain pill, ugh! Good to hear from you...I really missed y'all.



We have missed you...oodles and bunches.


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> Yep... My hands are purple,blue and pink I spilt it on my feet too!!! I have pink toes. I don't know how long it will be until it washes off though lol!



You are a walking rainbow now aren't you.


----------



## Jacqui

Had a wonderful afternoon. Both my girls came down. We picked iris and peony blooms and then took them to the cemetery. Then of course Mexican feast was a must. On the way home, a fairly young snapper was crossing the road. Of course we got him to the other side of the road. Just hope he stays there.


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 131469
> since this is off topic chit chat I thought I would randomly post a cute photo of my dog lol



I like him.


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting here listening to a quail calling (bob white). I wonder I it is one from the pair I watched the other day up here bathing in the little water hole next to the road up here. Do not see (or hear) a lot of quail any more.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that Baby Runt is male. Female sulcatas have hardly any gular to speak of.



Or just a female taking after it's feisty female caretaker (sibi)


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, they're ok.


Thank you My Lady! ! !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Gillian Moore said:


> It could also have a negative effect on the child.



That's not true. I was pretty strict and raised 3 great people. Children need disapline, they need boundries, they need to be taught self control. I'll bet half the kids with ADHD just need to be taught self control. Not to take anything away from kids who DO have ADHA. Parents today don't have a clue as how to raise anything but a brat. Spoiled and undisalplined. With the exception of AbdullaAli


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 131262
> View attachment 131263
> View attachment 131264
> fantastic concert!


What is that?


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> That's not true. I was pretty strict and raised 3 great people. Children need disapline, they need boundries, they need to be taught self control. I'll bet half the kids with ADHD just need to be taught self control. Not to take anything away from kids who DO have ADHA. Parents today don't have a clue as how to raise anything but a brat. Spoiled and undisalplined. With the exception of AbdullaAli


How are you Maggie? My wife and I miss you!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Gillian Moore said:


> I agree with ou, but what about parents who *hit*, not only spank,let alone say: 'Do/don't, otherwise I'll spank you?' And I've seen this, nobody told me.


My kids are 47, 46 and 52. In my day we spanked them. Nothing better than making them cut their own switch. More crime today because kids have no respect for their parents. Spanking teaches them real quick. I was spanked so was my brother, I turned out at least self sufficient....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> How are you Maggie? My wife and I miss you!!!



I don't think we got to spend enough time together. I simply enjoyed myself so much...I really had fun.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> Is 9:00am too early for a beer? I've go the BBQ going and it only feels right to have a beer.


It's 9 here, go for it....


----------



## AZtortMom

maggie3fan said:


> What is that?


That was my view of the stage of the U2 concert


----------



## mike taylor

Well this sucks no power ! Transformer in front of my house dropped a fuse so did the one down the street . Looks like I'll be working all night again .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Darn Mike…time and a half again, or are you on double time now?


----------



## bouaboua

I think today shoule be triple time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Straight time for me …


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how was everyones day?


----------



## tortdad

Houston is the 4th largest city in the nation and the entire city is being rained on. This is one large storm front. 






I bet we've already had 3" of rain in the last 2 hours.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Straight time for me …


That stinks. You should at least get time and a half.


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> Houston is the 4th largest city in the nation and the entire city is being rained on. This is one large storm front.
> 
> View attachment 131537
> 
> View attachment 131538
> 
> 
> I bet we've already had 3" of rain in the last 2 hours.


That is really scary stuff. I saw a few reports on the news today it was amazing how much damage flooding can do. They said it could keep going on for a few more days. That's hard to believe.


----------



## mike taylor

Still at home with no power . My phone should ring any minute.
The only good thing is my truck has ac .hahaha Today would have been double time but my cheap company will wait till midnight to call .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Still at home with no power . My phone should ring any minute.
> The only good thing is my truck has ac .hahaha Today would have been double time but my cheap company will wait till midnight to call .


how are your torts?


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Houston is the 4th largest city in the nation and the entire city is being rained on. This is one large storm front.
> 
> View attachment 131537
> 
> View attachment 131538
> 
> 
> I bet we've already had 3" of rain in the last 2 hours.



So sorry!! Keep safe and dry!!


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how are your torts?


They're good . Put up nice and safe .


----------



## mike taylor

Told you right at midnight got the first call . Here we go pulling a all nighter .


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Just seen your other thread and I should say a _*Parson*_s Russet Terrier


Yeah. Parsons, jacks, same really just parsons have the long legs. I just mostly call him a jack Russell


----------



## spud's_mum

D

id my tie dyeeee


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> D
> View attachment 131573
> id my tie dyeeee


Very impressive!


----------



## Lyn W

Hi @Tidgy's Dad how was Spain?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Very impressive!


Thanks, my friends one was amazing though  lol


----------



## spud's_mum

Just took spud outside for a bath and I saw that my clover had flowered so he has some clover flower


----------



## Lyn W

I'll be doing some tie dye with the kids in school in a few weeks but we are limited to a few elastic bands and marbles. They usually work out OK and hopefully we'll get more dye on the fabric than the kids - think I'd better order some cover all suits.


----------



## spud's_mum

Yeah lol. I have done a swirl, spider,crumple and twist technique. My friend is far better than me at choosing colours though so hers always look more affective. This time I went for dark colours though lol


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah lol. I have done a swirl, spider,crumple and twist technique. My friend is far better than me at choosing colours though so hers always look more affective. This time I went for dark colours though lol


I love greens, blues and purply shades, I suppose I'm a cool colour person.


----------



## spud's_mum

I'm just no good at picturing how they will turn out, that's my problem lol


----------



## Lyn W

That's the fun of tie-dying though isn't it? - it's always a surprise!


----------



## spud's_mum

this is my friends one, isn't it great?!


----------



## tortdad

Well.... My neighborhood ended up with over 6" of rain last night and the worse hit areas of town got over 9". 

Many roads are flooded out so now it's time to see if I can make it to work and find out how much damage has been done.


----------



## Lyn W

Wow that's incredible! (as well as indelible) It looks very professional. I think mine would just come out a very murky colour if I tried using all those colours


----------



## Lyn W

tortdad said:


> Well.... My neighborhood ended up with over 6" of rain last night and the worse hit areas of town got over 9".
> 
> Many roads are flooded out so now it's time to see if I can make it to work and find out how much damage has been done.


Drive safely!!


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> Well.... My neighborhood ended up with over 6" of rain last night and the worse hit areas of town got over 9".
> 
> Many roads are flooded out so now it's time to see if I can make it to work and find out how much damage has been done.


Good luck!


----------



## spud's_mum

Urhhgggg I'm trying to eat kiwi with a fork and it won't pick it up!


----------



## tortdad

Didn't make it, 3 routes closed and the radio said my other options are flooded too. Going home to try again latter.


----------



## Lyn W

tortdad said:


> Didn't make it, 3 routes closed and the radio said my other options are flooded too. Going home to try again latter.


Better to stay safe at home, in my experience not many employers thank you for risking your life.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> Didn't make it, 3 routes closed and the radio said my other options are flooded too. Going home to try again latter.


Call it a day. Crack open a beer, and watch the traffic reports on TV.


----------



## tortdad

That was a waste of an hours drive


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

GO WITH THE BEER.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey Guys... How are you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

@smarch 
Sent you a PM!


----------



## Gillian M

Elohi said:


> 11 hrs now without power.


 Sorry to hear that. Is power back?


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO! ! ! !! !


 Good afternoon ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon ladies and gentlemen.


Morning Gillian! How are you?


----------



## jaizei

spudthetortoise said:


> Urhhgggg I'm trying to eat kiwi with a fork and it won't pick it up!



It's easier if you just eat it like an apple


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Gillian! How are you?


Good afternoon Abdulla. Am, so far so good, and you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Abdulla. Am, so far so good, and you?


I'm fine


----------



## JAYGEE

No flooding on my end, just south of downtown near gulfgate. Mayor said we can come in 2 hours late but I didnt watch the news this morning. So I came in 30 minutes early..

45 South to 59 North to 59 @ Collingsworth is clear. unfortunately.

Hope the other Texans don't have any flood damage.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

@Tidgy's Dad? Back from Spain, are ya?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Well this sucks no power ! Transformer in front of my house dropped a fuse so did the one down the street . Looks like I'll be working all night again .



What exactly do you do? Can PM if the answer is not for the general public.


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> @Tidgy's Dad? Back from Spain, are ya?


 Hi there! Hope you are well.

Yes, it seems Adam's bak at last. We did miss him didn't we?


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> D
> View attachment 131573
> id my tie dyeeee



I like it! Where is mine? Lol Have always been a fan of tie dye and have been eyeing a couple of tshirts in the lacal Gas & Shop.


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 131575
> this is my friends one, isn't it great?!



She does do an awesome job.


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> Urhhgggg I'm trying to eat kiwi with a fork and it won't pick it up!



Maybe try a spoon.


----------



## Jacqui

There is this strange glow to the world this morning... I believe they call it sunshine. 

Not to worry though, we still have some clouds (30%chance of rain) with real rain expected back starting tomorrow night again.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> That's the fun of tie-dying though isn't it? - it's always a surprise!



Pillow cases are fun to do too. My daughter did one at a birthday party and the parent used fabric pens to write a little something on them before the dyed them. She sleeps on it every night.


----------



## Jacqui

I know what your all going through with all those fun road closures. The road by me is still closed due to the flood damage. Heck all the streets in the lower village are nothing but large potholes. Hope your streets clear soon.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Pillow cases are fun to do too. My daughter did one at a birthday party and the parent used fabric pens to write a little something on them before the dyed them. She sleeps on it every night.



Sounds neat!


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> That was a waste of an hours drive



How horrible!! What a mess! 
My friend in Round Rock sent pics of some down bridges and damage!

Stay home!!


----------



## Jacqui

This morning as the dogs and I were doing our walks, I noticed the next wave of bad from the flood and constant rain...the skeeters are out in force.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Urhhgggg I'm trying to eat kiwi with a fork and it won't pick it up!


Please don't.
Kiwis are a protected species.
They sneeze a lot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi @Tidgy's Dad how was Spain?


A bit Spanish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> @Tidgy's Dad? Back from Spain, are ya?


Yep, got fed up of all the English there.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A bit Spanish.


Now why was I expecting that!?
How is Tidgy? Pleased to see her dad or sulking?


----------



## Lyn W

But they play great rugby!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Now why was I expecting that!?
> How is Tidgy? Pleased to see her dad or sulking?


Sometimes she sulks, but this time she's been showing off, climbing about, stretching and watching my every move to make sure I don't escape again.
She won't go to sleep, bless her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> But they play great rugby!


The Spanish?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> What exactly do you do? Can PM if the answer is not for the general public.



I think he works for the FBI. Shhhhh.


----------



## Lyn W

Aww!she's excited to see her dad and mum. Hope you bought her a pressie.

Lola and I are in the garden enjoying a bit of rare Welsh sun. She's stretched out full length.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Spanish?


No the Kiwis! Don't think I've ever seen the Spanish play rugby


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO.


----------



## Yvonne G

Morning! Rise and shine, everyone.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hmmmmm well this sucks! No school and the tortoises are staying inside for today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Aww!she's excited to see her dad and mum. Hope you bought her a pressie.
> 
> Lola and I are in the garden enjoying a bit of rare Welsh sun. She's stretched out full length.


Got her a new ceramic bulb fitment, some coco coir, eye drops ( all fine, but just in case) and lots of Spanish dandelions and greens.
Great fun in customs with the chap holding up the block of coconut fibre and saying, 'What is this?'.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No the Kiwis! Don't think I've ever seen the Spanish play rugby


Kiwis are worse than the Spanish.
They're too small and nocturnal,and have a great deal of trouble locating the ball in the dark.
And their haka's rubbish.


----------



## Lyn W

Good Morning America how are you? (Who did sing that?). It's late afternoon here in the UK and unusually sunny and warm at the same time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morrow, TFO.
Did you miss me?
Anyone?


----------



## Lyn W

Well hope she appreciates all that. Customs must think you look suspicious!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Good Morning America how are you? (Who did sing that?). It's late afternoon here in the UK and unusually sunny and warm at the same time.


I've got that song stuck in my head now ! Those are lyrics from 'City of new Orleans' by Willie Nelson or John Denver in case I've had anyone wondering


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morrow, TFO.
> Did you miss me?
> Anyone?


Well of course we did!
But did you miss us?
When are you off on leg 2 of your travels?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well hope she appreciates all that. Customs must think you look suspicious!


I do.
'Are you Muslim?'
No.
'Are you an Arab?'
No
'Are you sure?'
Yes
'Was your father an Arab or a muslim?'
Oh for heavens' sake, here's some euro, can I go through now?
'Of course, make way, special passage for the English gentleman.'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well of course we did!
> But did you miss us?
> When are you off on leg 2 of your travels?


I was mostly too drunk to miss anybody, no offence.
But i did miss this place. It's madly addictive, love it and hate it. 
Leg 2 is postponed for a couple of weeks, I've been coerced into helping some people through their exams, so teaching hat back on for a bit.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do.
> 'Are you Muslim?'
> No.
> 'Are you an Arab?'
> No
> 'Are you sure?'
> Yes
> 'Was your father an Arab or a muslim?'
> Oh for heavens' sake, here's some euro, can I go through now?
> 'Of course, make way, special passage for the English gentleman.'


When it comes to random security checks, Arab Muslims win. Always.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was mostly too drunk to miss anybody, no offence.
> But i did miss this place. It's madly addictive, love it and hate it.
> Leg 2 is postponed for a couple of weeks, I've been coerced into helping some people through their exams, so teaching hat back on for a bit.



We understand - you had to drink to try to forget all of us and drown your sorrows!

Good of you to postpone your trip but still something to look forward to.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Abdulla - test OK today?


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morrow, TFO.
> Did you miss me?
> Anyone?


Who are you? Welcome to chat new person


----------



## sibi

Morning everyone. I think I've been living in a cave cause I'm just learning about all the tragedy in Texas. Hey, Maria, how are things by you? You live in San Antonio, don't you?

Abdullah, how are you friend. Did you survive the test?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Who are you? Welcome to chat new person


Not sure who I am, always have a problem with that.
And thanks for the welcome Mr tortdad.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Morning everyone. I think I've been living in a cave cause I'm just learning about all the tragedy in Texas. Hey, Maria, how are things by you? You live in San Antonio, don't you?
> 
> Abdullah, how are you friend. Did you survive the test?


Yea, it was easy. I have some work to do, bye! 
Also, have a great day! I hope the weather is OK in Florida, I think it's almost as hot there as it is here....


----------



## sibi

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not sure who I am, always have a problem with that.
> And thanks for the welcome Mr tortdad.


You're my kind of person


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> Yea, it was easy. I have some work to do, bye!
> Also, have a great day! I hope the weather is OK in Florida, I think it's almost as hot there as it is here....


smarty pants  Yea, it is. Yesterday was so humid, I thought to build a mud bath and join my torts for some quality time.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Kiwis are worse than the Spanish.
> They're too small and nocturnal,and have a great deal of trouble locating the ball in the dark.
> And their haka's rubbish.


I think their haka is great fun! 
Our American gridiron football would be a lot more fun if the competitors did a pre-game haka, or dance/rap duel, wearing as little as possible!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

sibi said:


> You're my kind of person


Am I?
Is that good?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I think their haka is great fun!
> Our American gridiron football would be a lot more fun if the competitors did a pre-game haka, or dance/rap duel, wearing as little as possible!!!


But you've got cheerleaders to do all that.
Hi, Bea.
Hope you're well.


----------



## sibi

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Am I?
> Is that good?


Of course it's good. It shows you're alive and thinking. I mean, Descartes said, "I think; therefore , I am."


----------



## sibi

Moozillion said:


> I think their haka is great fun!
> Our American gridiron football would be a lot more fun if the competitors did a pre-game haka, or dance/rap duel, wearing as little as possible!!!



Hi Bea... long time, ay?


----------



## Lyn W

sibi said:


> Of course it's good. It shows you're alive and thinking. I mean, Descartes said, "I think; therefore , I am."


Don't start him on philosophy whatever you do!!


----------



## sibi

Lyn W said:


> Don't start him on philosophy whatever you do!!


Why? It was my major in school. What I want to know is how he has so many likes. I've been a member for nearly 3 years , and I only have a little over 500


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I think he works for the FBI. Shhhhh.



Perhaps because of that devious mind of his (remember all those pranks he has pulled)


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morrow, TFO.
> Did you miss me?
> Anyone?



Why were you gone or. something?


----------



## Lyn W

sibi said:


> Why? It was my major in school. What I want to know is how he has so many likes. I've been a member for nearly 3 years , and I only have a little over 500


Ignore me it's just an old bit of banter between us!


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> I think their haka is great fun!
> Our American gridiron football would be a lot more fun if the competitors did a pre-game haka, or dance/rap duel, wearing as little as possible!!!



But they would freeze their testies off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

sibi said:


> Of course it's good. It shows you're alive and thinking. I mean, Descartes said, "I think; therefore , I am."


Descartes' premis is not provable.
I prefer 'Cogito, cogito ergo cogito sum' myself.
' I think I think, therefore I think I am.'


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Why? It was my major in school. What I want to know is how he has so many likes. I've been a member for nearly 3 years , and I only have a little over 500



because he says what folks want to hear and posts a lot. You tend to give more serious posts and have not been as active. Remember it is quality likes, not quantity.


----------



## sibi

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Descartes' premis is not provable.
> I prefer 'Cogito, cogito ergo cogito sum' myself.
> ' I think I think, therefore I think I am.'


Wow, that was profound. It does prove that you're thinking, though. I mean, dead people don't think.


----------



## Jacqui

Our beautiful moment of sunshine has gone back to the normal storm clouds.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Wow, that was profound. It does prove that you're thinking, though. I mean, dead people don't think.



How does one know dead people do not think?


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Our beautiful moment of sunshine has gone back to the normal storm clouds.


Hey, how did that happen, Jacqui? We had beautiful skies too, and now it's stormy looking. Did you send your clouds here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

sibi said:


> Why? It was my major in school. What I want to know is how he has so many likes. I've been a member for nearly 3 years , and I only have a little over 500


I have a nice beard.
but ' barba philosophum non facit'.
I'm not a student of philosophy, I'm a professor of a far greater wisdom of which human nature is but a part. I am a citizen of the universe and a gentleman, to boot.
I stole all my likes.
Because everybody hates me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Why were you gone or. something?


I 'think' I was.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> How does one know dead people do not think?


Cause I was dead once, and there was nothing upstairs.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I 'think' I was.


I think as well.
Can I have a cookie now?


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Hey, how did that happen, Jacqui? We had beautiful skies too, and now it's stormy looking. Did you send your clouds here



I like sharing with my friends.


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> Hmmmmm well this sucks! No school and the tortoises are staying inside for today!
> View attachment 131580



Break out the kayak!


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Cause I was dead once, and there was nothing upstairs.



Maybe you were not dead long enough to learn their language.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I think as well.
> Can I have a cookie now?



Ahhh a payoff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> because he says what folks want to hear and posts a lot. You tend to give more serious posts and have not been as active. Remember it is quality likes, not quantity.


Not sure that's entirely fair.
I've posted some things that were certainly not liked and plenty of serious posts as well.
And though I agree with quality, not quantity, my likes have been from quality people too.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not sure that's entirely fair.
> I've posted some things that were certainly not liked and plenty of serious posts as well.
> And though I agree with quality, not quantity, my likes have been from quality people too.



Yes, but you do a much higher amount of joking or feel good type posts.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Cause I was dead once, and there was nothing upstairs.


What is death?
Isn't sleeping death? We lose ourselves, completely helpless, and lost. We have no control over our actions. 
...
What about being dead inside? We lose our feelings sometimes...
...
Why is dead called death? We've never been alive before we were born, but that isn't called death. I think death is too negative. I prefer the term, "returning to put beginning".
Whatever that beginning is... 
I hope I'm making sense. Hopefully, I don't sound crazy


----------



## sibi

HOLY MOLY, we have a bunch of thinkers here. Everyone gets a cookie. Hey, bearded person, can you teach me how to steal?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

sibi said:


> Cause I was dead once, and there was nothing upstairs.


There's nothing upstairs.
I live in a bungalow.


----------



## Jacqui

I wish I could send fragrances over the air waves to you guys. One of my old roses is in bloom and it spices the air with the loveliest light scent. It only blooms once a year, so you have to savor the moment...and live with the thorns the rest of the year.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> What exactly do you do? Can PM if the answer is not for the general public.


I'm an electrician for water company pumps and motors for water plants. Lead electrician so always have to help even if I don't want too . People have to have water .


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I wish I could send fragrances over the air waves to you guys. One of my old roses is in bloom and it spices the air with the loveliest light scent. It only blooms once a year, so you have to savor the moment...and live with the thorns the rest of the year.


Sounds wonderful.  
Pictures?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Yes, but you do a much higher amount of joking or feel good type posts.


I do, and that's a GOOD thing.


----------



## sibi

Gotta get back to get back to reality. I've got to steam clean my mil's carpets. My dog had passed in various places, and he's now in the doghouse .


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> HOLY MOLY, we have a bunch of thinkers here. Everyone gets a cookie. Hey, bearded person, can you teach me how to steal?


I LOVE COOKIES:


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> No. No. No.
> You are a very generous person, but we have chosen to live very humble lives so we can't accept your gifts.
> Unless the gifts are cookies. Or torts.



I thought it was not nice to refuse a gift?

Side question... In reality do you believe you live a humble life?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> What is death?
> Isn't sleeping death? We lose ourselves, completely helpless, and lost. We have no control over our actions.
> ...
> What about being dead inside? We lose our feelings sometimes...
> ...
> Why is dead called death? We've never been alive before we were born, but that isn't called death. I think death is too negative. I prefer the term, "returning to put beginning".
> Whatever that beginning is...
> I hope I'm making sense. Hopefully, I don't sound crazy


Yep, more like Hamlet.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Gotta get back to get back to reality. I've got to steam clean my mil's carpets. My dog had passed in various places, and he's now in the doghouse .


Hope you finish soon! That must be disastrous


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I thought it was not nice to refuse a gift?
> 
> Side question... In reality do you believe you live a humble life?


Not at all. 
I just don't want rain. 
Although, I think I have everything I want.


----------



## Jacqui

what kind of cookies are everybody's favorites?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

sibi said:


> HOLY MOLY, we have a bunch of thinkers here. Everyone gets a cookie. Hey, bearded person, can you teach me how to steal?


It's a secret.
Maybe when I get to know you better.
But then you'll hate me.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I LOVE COOKIES:
> View attachment 131585


I don't always change my internet settings, but when I do I turn on the cookies....


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Not at all.
> I just don't want rain.
> Although, I think I have everything I want.



So already plenty of rain in your area? If I had the power to send this rain any where, it would be to CA


----------



## Yvonne G

Not me, man. I'm far from humble. I'm the best at what I do and don't mind expounding on that. Misty thinks I'm the bestest too. I'm far from humble.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> what kind of cookies are everybody's favorites?


I like the ones that are crunchy on the outside and soft on the inside. Chocolate chip cookies. 
Honestly, cookies with raisins in them are the reason I have trust issues .


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> what kind of cookies are everybody's favorites?



My favorite are home made spritz cookies. Lots of butter and sugar! Yum.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Sounds wonderful.
> Pictures?



Can not do pictures with this phone.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> So already plenty of rain in your area? If I had the power to send this rain any where, it would be to CA


We desalinate, we don't need lots of rain. We have ACs on 24/7 (at least in my room). So, basically, we have everything we need... I always say I want rain, then I see it for a week while traveling and I hate it.


----------



## Jacqui

...and as I write this, the rain has come. Sounds nice on the pickup.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> I thought it was not nice to refuse a gift?
> 
> Side question... In reality do you believe you live a humble life?


Yea, I mean, what if you're thinking you thought you were a humble person. That could mean you were only dreaming you were humble. Here we go Descartes .


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> We desalinate, we don't need lots of rain. We have ACs on 24/7 (at least in my room). So, basically, we have everything we need... I always say I want rain, then I see it for a week while traveling and I hate it.



I do not have an AC. What about rain for crops and plants?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> what kind of cookies are everybody's favorites?


Mini Cheddars.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I like the ones that are crunchy on the outside and soft on the inside. Chocolate chip cookies.
> Honestly, cookies with raisins in them are the reason I have trust issues .



lol raisins, huh.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I do not have an AC. What about rain for crops and plants?


Desalination or groundwater.  
We don't grow lots of stuff here. 
Mainly date trees. Sometimes lemons and limes, mulberry, etc.


----------



## sibi

I like coconut cookies. I really got to go, but, I'll be back...


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Not me, man. I'm far from humble. I'm the best at what I do and don't mind expounding on that. Misty thinks I'm the bestest too. I'm far from humble.



lol and who can argue with Misty.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> I like coconut cookies.


Oh, I love desert with lots of coconut. 
There's this recipe with coconut in it, one of my favorites... I'll get it later if I remember.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

sibi said:


> Yea, I mean, what if you're thinking you thought you were a humble person. That could mean you were only dreaming you were humble. Here we go Descartes .


You have to examine yourself through the eyes of others.
Do they perceive you as humble? Are you projecting? Are you more humble than you think?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Desalination or groundwater.
> We don't grow lots of stuff here.
> Mainly date trees. Sometimes lemons and limes, mulberry, etc.



I always thought rainwater was better for plants then desalinated water. Is that wrong?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I always thought rainwater was better for plants then desalinated water. Is that wrong?


 We use whatever we pay for. 
I have no experience with gardening. Or farming.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Oh, I love desert with lots of coconut.
> There's this recipe with coconut in it, one of my favorites... I'll get it later if I remember.



I love toasted coconut. Oh what the heck all coconut is good. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Desalination or groundwater.
> We don't grow lots of stuff here.
> Mainly date trees. Sometimes lemons and limes, mulberry, etc.



I wish we could grow lemons and oranges here.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> what kind of cookies are everybody's favorites?



I guess just plain old Toll House chocolate chip!! Hot out of the oven!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I love toasted coconut. Oh what the heck all coconut is good. Lol


Coco coir?


----------



## Momof4

How are the Texans out there??


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I guess just plain old Toll House chocolate chip!! Hot out of the oven!



oh yeah! Warm, soft, melty, yummy and messy.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Coco coir?



It is good, too. Not for the exact same reason though.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> I do not have an AC. What about rain for crops and plants?


No ac that's just crazy talk !


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> No ac that's just crazy talk !



I do have a couple of electric fans for the critters. Does that count?


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> Break out the kayak!


Some people have!! Others are swimming and driving four wheelers.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, got fed up of all the English there.


----------



## Lyn W

Blimey I only popped out to the shop for 5 mins and this is going to take some serious reading to catch up on all this deep thinking and the tangents everyone's gone off in! Get back to you later.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Blimey I only popped out to the shop for 5 mins and this is going to take some serious reading to catch up on all this deep thinking and the tangents everyone's gone off in! Get back to you later.


Like my posts when you come back. Please .


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> I like the ones that are crunchy on the outside and soft on the inside. Chocolate chip cookies.
> Honestly, cookies with raisins in them are the reason I have trust issues .


 So those sort of cookies don't give you raisin to believe?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Blimey I only popped out to the shop for 5 mins and this is going to take some serious reading to catch up on all this deep thinking and the tangents everyone's gone off in! Get back to you later.


Hardly worth the effort.
Except my bits, of course.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hardly worth the effort.
> Except my bits, of course.


Obviously!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> So those sort of cookies don't give you raisin to believe?


No, but they're chipping away at it.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> I like the ones that are crunchy on the outside and soft on the inside. Chocolate chip cookies.
> Honestly, cookies with raisins in them are the reason I have trust issues .


Crumbs Abdulla! That just about takes the biscuit!
Are you sure about that or are you wafering?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Crumbs Abdulla! That just about takes the biscuit!
> Are you sure about that or are you wafering?


No, he's crackers.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, he's crackers.


Are you trying to butter him up? Or just being cheesy (again)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Are you trying to butter him up? Or just being cheesy (again)


I'm butter than all of you combined. 
I'm going to give you a quick Brie(f) about jokes around here:
-My jokes are very Gouda
- I'm doing grate. 
-you could do some cheddar if you really tried. 
-stops trying to copy my humor, it's nachos
-I make the best puns, and I'm not gonna taco bout it any further,
-you will all Swiss me when I'm away.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> I do have a couple of electric fans for the critters. Does that count?


Nope!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm butter than all of you combined.
> I'm going to give you a quick Brie(f) about jokes around here:
> -My jokes are very Gouda
> - I'm doing grate.
> -you could do some cheddar if you really tried.
> -stops trying to copy my humor, it's nachos
> -I make the best puns, and I'm not gonna taco bout it any further,
> -you will all Swiss me when I'm away.


I win. 
*proceeds to take Adam and Lyn's cookies*


----------



## Lyn W

Ok you win you're the Champignon!


----------



## Lyn W

I threw some cheese at my teacher once and he said, 'That's not very mature'


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Ok you win you're the Champignon!


I win. Always. You've been here long enough to notice. 
I'm extremely modest too.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> I win. Always. You've been here long enough to notice.
> I'm extremely modest too.


Yes I had a feeling you were quite musical.


----------



## Abdulla6169

GOOD NIGHT GUYS!


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> GOOD NIGHT GUYS!


Good night Abdulla make sure you don't keep everyone awake with that trumpet you're blowing!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Good night Abdulla make sure you don't keep everyone awake with that trumpet you're blowing!!


Bye!


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Like my posts when you come back. Please .



lol you make me laugh


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm butter than all of you combined.
> I'm going to give you a quick Brie(f) about jokes around here:
> -My jokes are very Gouda
> - I'm doing grate.
> -you could do some cheddar if you really tried.
> -stops trying to copy my humor, it's nachos
> -I make the best puns, and I'm not gonna taco bout it any further,
> -you will all Swiss me when I'm away.



so bad lol


----------



## Myroli

Momof4 said:


> How are the Texans out there??


Hasn't rained all day here!!!  but supposed to soon


----------



## Momof4

Myroli said:


> Hasn't rained all day here!!!  but supposed to soon



You have been lucky so far!! I think the water is receding in the other areas, I can't image what it's like to have your house under water.


----------



## mike taylor

Well is rained its butt off here . Going on three weeks of rain .


----------



## Moozillion

sibi said:


> Hi Bea... long time, ay?


YESSS!! Too long! Glad you're back!


----------



## Myroli

Momof4 said:


> You have been lucky so far!! I think the water is receding in the other areas, I can't image what it's like to have your house under water.


Yeah but it's just a small reprieve for today it's been rainy almost everyday for 2 months, at the very least it's cloudy everyday


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> You have been lucky so far!! I think the water is receding in the other areas, I can't image what it's like to have your house under water.



wet and smelly


----------



## tortdad

So I decided to finish my wife kitchen lighting wish list. I'm not sure if you remember the pictures I posted before but I have a large kitchen that is open to the living room. The kitchen area had one light for the entire area and it was in awkward location. No matter where you stood you had shadows where you wanted to work. The stove and sink were always dark. 

The first thing I did when we moved in was take the tiny light out and add a fixture that had several bulbs on it so I could point them in several directions. That helped but not very much. About 6 weeks ago I added 4 led recessed can lights on a separate switch. This really helped with the lighting but still left that awkward placed light. My wife wanted that light to disappear and to add 2 chandlers centered over the kitchen island. Lowes had some good sales over the weekend on lighting so I tore the old light out and patched the drywall. Opened up the drywall ceiling in the new locations sibi could add wood supports and hang the new light sockets and rewired it all. That took me about 3 hours last night. Since I was washed out from work today I did the drywall patch work, repainted the ceiling and hung the new lights. It looks FANTASTIC! 

I went from one light on a single switch to 4 released lights on a switch and 2 chandlers on another switch. Now I can have just the chandeliers on, just the recessed lights on, or all 6.


----------



## Jacqui

I would rather have this long wet spell, then a long hot dry one.


----------



## tortdad

Crap hit send before I was done with the pics


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> So I decided to finish my wife kitchen lighting wish list. I'm not sure if you remember the pictures I posted before but I have a large kitchen that is open to the living room. The kitchen area had one light for the entire area and it was in awkward location. No matter where you stood you had shadows where you wanted to work. The stove and sink were always dark.
> 
> The first thing I did when we moved in was take the tiny light out and add a fixture that had several bulbs on it so I could point them in several directions. That helped but not very much. About 6 weeks ago I added 4 led recessed can lights on a separate switch. This really helped with the lighting but still left that awkward placed light. My wife wanted that light to disappear and to add 2 chandlers centered over the kitchen island. Lowes had some good sales over the weekend on lighting so I tore the old light out and patched the drywall. Opened up the drywall ceiling in the new locations sibi could add wood supports and hang the new light sockets and rewired it all. That took me about 3 hours last night. Since I was washed out from work today I did the drywall patch work, repainted the ceiling and hung the new lights. It looks FANTASTIC!
> 
> I went from one light on a single switch to 4 released lights on a switch and 2 chandlers on another switch. Now I can have just the chandeliers on, just the recessed lights on, or all 6.
> 
> View attachment 131675
> 
> View attachment 131676



Looks very nice and a great use of the day off.


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> So I decided to finish my wife kitchen lighting wish list. I'm not sure if you remember the pictures I posted before but I have a large kitchen that is open to the living room. The kitchen area had one light for the entire area and it was in awkward location. No matter where you stood you had shadows where you wanted to work. The stove and sink were always dark.
> 
> The first thing I did when we moved in was take the tiny light out and add a fixture that had several bulbs on it so I could point them in several directions. That helped but not very much. About 6 weeks ago I added 4 led recessed can lights on a separate switch. This really helped with the lighting but still left that awkward placed light. My wife wanted that light to disappear and to add 2 chandlers centered over the kitchen island. Lowes had some good sales over the weekend on lighting so I tore the old light out and patched the drywall. Opened up the drywall ceiling in the new locations sibi could add wood supports and hang the new light sockets and rewired it all. That took me about 3 hours last night. Since I was washed out from work today I did the drywall patch work, repainted the ceiling and hung the new lights. It looks FANTASTIC!
> 
> I went from one light on a single switch to 4 released lights on a switch and 2 chandlers on another switch. Now I can have just the chandeliers on, just the recessed lights on, or all 6.
> 
> View attachment 131675
> 
> View attachment 131676



You couldn't use remodel fan boxes?


----------



## Jacqui

I like the look of the two fixtures you guys chose. Also your kitchen is so clean, looks like something out of a magazine.


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> You couldn't use remodel fan boxes?



These are heavy so I didn't want to chance it. I was already having to do drywall work because of the light I was deleting so I just opened it up and added blocking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> So I decided to finish my wife kitchen lighting wish list. I'm not sure if you remember the pictures I posted before but I have a large kitchen that is open to the living room. The kitchen area had one light for the entire area and it was in awkward location. No matter where you stood you had shadows where you wanted to work. The stove and sink were always dark.
> 
> The first thing I did when we moved in was take the tiny light out and add a fixture that had several bulbs on it so I could point them in several directions. That helped but not very much. About 6 weeks ago I added 4 led recessed can lights on a separate switch. This really helped with the lighting but still left that awkward placed light. My wife wanted that light to disappear and to add 2 chandlers centered over the kitchen island. Lowes had some good sales over the weekend on lighting so I tore the old light out and patched the drywall. Opened up the drywall ceiling in the new locations sibi could add wood supports and hang the new light sockets and rewired it all. That took me about 3 hours last night. Since I was washed out from work today I did the drywall patch work, repainted the ceiling and hung the new lights. It looks FANTASTIC!
> 
> I went from one light on a single switch to 4 released lights on a switch and 2 chandlers on another switch. Now I can have just the chandeliers on, just the recessed lights on, or all 6.
> 
> View attachment 131675
> 
> View attachment 131676


I remember the last pics.
This is splendid, a jolly good job.
Your wifey should be thrilled.
I genuinely think this looks stunning and will not be showing these to my wifey.
She will get ideas.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> I like the look of the two fixtures you guys chose. Also your kitchen is so clean, looks like something out of a magazine.



We made sure to shove all the dishes in the sink and clears the counters for the pictures


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> Crap hit send before I was done with the pics
> View attachment 131677
> 
> View attachment 131678
> 
> View attachment 131679
> 
> View attachment 131680
> 
> View attachment 131681
> 
> View attachment 131682
> 
> View attachment 131683
> 
> View attachment 131684


WOW!!!! That looks GREAT!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Evening, Bea.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Bea.


Good evening!


----------



## Moozillion

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hey to you, too!


----------



## sibi

I really have to go, but I'll be back...


Jacqui said:


> I wish we could grow lemons and oranges here.


I'm growing lemons now, and I haven't tried oranges, but I may want to grow grapefruits.

I'm so tired. I shampooed the carpet of my mil and my house. I'm gonna feel this tomorrow , for sure. But I have some time now. Is anyone out there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey





Moozillion said:


> Hey to you, too!


And 'hey' to me!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

sibi said:


> I really have to go, but I'll be back...
> 
> I'm growing lemons now, and I haven't tried oranges, but I may want to grow grapefruits.


I grow weeds, mainly.
And a beard.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> What is death?
> Isn't sleeping death? We lose ourselves, completely helpless, and lost. We have no control over our actions.
> ...
> What about being dead inside? We lose our feelings sometimes...
> ...
> Why is dead called death? We've never been alive before we were born, but that isn't called death. I think death is too negative. I prefer the term, "returning to put beginning".
> Whatever that beginning is...
> I hope I'm making sense. Hopefully, I don't sound crazy




I've said it before, I like sleep. It's like being dead without the commitment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 131700
> View attachment 131701
> View attachment 131702
> View attachment 131703


Great to see your dog and torts again, Nick.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I wish I could send fragrances over the air waves to you guys. One of my old roses is in bloom and it spices the air with the loveliest light scent. It only blooms once a year, so you have to savor the moment...and live with the thorns the rest of the year.


Probably best we can't send fragrance over the devises. We've had the dissolution of the folks catching up while in the “throne room".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 131704
> I've said it before, I like sleep. It's like being dead without the commitment.


i'm pretty committed to sleep.


----------



## sibi

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I grow weeds, mainly.
> And a beard.


Ok bearded man, what Kind of weeds do you grow? Can the torts eat it?

Cowboy, are you still there?


----------



## jaizei

But sleep is such a drag on productivity


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

sibi said:


> Ok bearded man, what Kind of weeds do you grow? Can the torts eat it?


I never touch the naughty weeds, though i stay sometimes in the main area for it's growth in the country, that supplies the largest part of Europe's supply.
I was referring to dandelions, clover, shepherd's purse and so on, that my Tidgy adores.
I grow nothing, except garden grass, that Tidgy doesn't eat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> But sleep is such a drag on productivity


No 'snot.
Try to be productive without any.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Probably best we can't send fragrance over the devises. We've had the dissolution of the folks catching up while in the “throne room".



Ewwwww!!


----------



## sibi

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No 'snot.
> Try to be productive without any.


So true!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Ewwwww!!


Evening, Kathy.
I am back, as you've probably noticed. 
I must do you a poem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

sibi said:


> So true!


I do love people who agree with me.
It's quite uncommon.


----------



## sibi

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do love people who agree with me.
> It's quite uncommon.


I think we have more things/thoughts in common than you think


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

sibi said:


> I think we have more things/thoughts in common than you think


I do hope so.
But, if so, i'd be worried.


----------



## sibi

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do hope so.
> But, if so, i'd be worried.




I know... it's scary


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Probably best we can't send fragrance over the devises. We've had the dissolution of the folks catching up while in the “throne room".


Gross


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I grow weed


If so, me and your students will get high
.
.
.
Grades.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> If so, me and your students will get high
> .
> .
> .
> Grades.


hugs not drugs!


----------



## Abdulla6169

*My Release*
I want a land that is evergreen,
A land I've never seen,
Where none will stand between
What I have longed for...
.....
But since forever I've been wronged even more,
I need to heal,
Cuts and sores...
.....
Then the bird soars,
not tied down anymore.
Like a mocking bird,
My songs will be heard,
Hoping the corrupt won't be stirred,
But I have a last word,
To share,
A simple fact to declare,
Love is like a flare,
A fire to keep you alive,
Whose intensity can impair.

Had some time to write this, what do guys think?


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> *My Release*
> I want a land that is evergreen,
> A land I've never seen,
> Where none will stand between
> What I have longed for...
> .....
> But since forever I've been wronged even more,
> I need to heal,
> Cuts and sores...
> .....
> Then the bird soars,
> not tied down anymore.
> Like a mocking bird,
> My songs will be heard,
> Hoping the corrupt won't be stirred,
> But I have a last word,
> To share,
> A simple fact to declare,
> Love is like a flare,
> A fire to keep you alive,
> Whose intensity can impair.
> 
> Had some time to write this, what do guys think?



I think that is lovely Abdulla and shows what a thoughtful young man you are. Do you often write?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Here's another one:
*Two Suns*
_One sun rises:_
A land of Palm & Pilgrims, 
Where a prophet was told to "Read", 
And a man died for your sins, 
An oasis for civilization, 
A veiled people, 
Whose beauty people oft forget to reveal.

_Another sun sets:_
A society that seems whole, 
For a person who has hole 
In his heart.
Where all seemingly run free,
The people that gathered the debris,
To build a culture where one could disagree.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> I think that is lovely Abdulla and shows what a thoughtful young man you are. Do you often write?


You wrote a poem. Where did it go?  
Anyways, I love writing, it comes naturally to me.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> You wrote a poem. Where did it go?
> Anyways, I love writing, it comes naturally to me.



I used to write a lot of poems but mine rarely have serious intent. I tend not to take myself or anything too seriously - as you will probably have noticed. I deleted mine because it was too flippant and I didn't think it was very respectful of the reflection and feeling in yours.
Maybe I'll post it some other time!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> I used to write a lot of poems but mine rarely have serious intent. I tend not to take myself or anything too seriously - as you will probably have noticed. I deleted mine because it was too flippant and I didn't think it was very respectful of the reflection and feeling in yours.
> Maybe I'll post it some other time!


I think all writing is beautiful. Plus, I'm never serious too. 
Share it again. 
Please?


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> You wrote a poem. Where did it go?
> Anyways, I love writing, it comes naturally to me.


I'm so glad you like writing - it's very cathartic - unless it's an essay or reports which I'm still supposed to be writing now!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> I'm so glad you like writing - it's very cathartic - unless it's an essay or reports which I'm still supposed to be writing now!


Teachers have to write reports. I feel bad for you, but not for some of my teachers.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> I think all writing is beautiful. Plus, I'm never serious too.
> Share it again.
> Please?



This is one of my more reflective poems
_ Snow_
Snow is white,
Snow is cold,
Snow is beautiful to behold;
I love its feel so soft and cool,
But I love it most
When it shuts the school!


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Teachers have to write reports. I feel bad for you, but not for some of my teachers.


Yes we all have our homework!


----------



## Abdulla6169

*First love*
Intentionally 'accidentally' touching your hand,
Laughing at a cheesy joke,
Catering to your every demand, 
Trying to tell you,
The feelings you evoke...


I have a flu, 
You make me feel faint,
Confused, around you, 
Now I'm sure what to say.

You're like a sweet, 
That makes me choke;
Or a light, too bright, 
That makes me blind;
Or rain, that breathes life into earth,
Whilst sweeping me away.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> This is one of my more reflective poems
> _ Snow_
> Snow is white,
> Snow is cold,
> Snow is beautiful to behold;
> I love its feel so soft and cool,
> But I love it most
> When it shuts the school!


Lovely. 'Cept there is no snow here.

We have sandstorms though. 
Close enough...


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Lovely. 'Cept there is no snow here.
> 
> We have sandstorms though.
> Close enough...



We haven't had enough snow in my part of the UK to close our schools for a few years
Do your sandstorms ever cancel school?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> We haven't had enough snow in my part of the UK to close our schools for a few years
> Do your sandstorms ever cancel school?


Sometimes. When God is merciful. 

Recently no.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Sometimes. When God is merciful.
> 
> Recently no.


It's not official, but if it's really bad no one goes to school.


----------



## tortdad

Just what the doctor ordered...another rain storm to produce a few more inches of rain. I better get in the road now before it hits. 




@mike taylor is already under water according to this map and I can hear the rain hitting my roof now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> Just what the doctor ordered...another rain storm to produce a few more inches of rain. I better get in the road now before it hits.
> 
> View attachment 131725


Sorry for that. 
Hope it becomes better after that.


----------



## Lyn W

tortdad said:


> Just what the doctor ordered...another rain storm to produce a few more inches of rain. I better get in the road now before it hits.
> 
> View attachment 131725


Some people will do anything to get out of more DIY!

It's never ending for you isn't? (The weather I mean not the DIY)
Drive _very_ carefully


----------



## tortdad

Lyn W said:


> Some people will do anything to get out of more DIY!
> 
> It's never ending for you isn't? (The weather I mean not the DIY)
> Drive _very_ carefully


 It needs to quit raining so I can go to work. Staying home is when the old lady makes me work at home  

At work I'm the boss so I don't have to do that actual work, lol

It's been rainy for months but the last 3 weeks have been a lot.


----------



## Lyn W

tortdad said:


> It needs to quit raining so I can go to work. Staying home is when the old lady makes me work at home
> 
> At work I'm the boss so I don't have to do that actual work, lol
> 
> It's been rainy for months but the last 3 weeks have been a lot.


Well hope you get there OK - for a well deserved rest!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good Morning to my American friends.
Hey Sibs (@sibi) & Bea (@Moozillion).
Hope both of your days have had a great start!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning @Yvonne G :

Can you tell what species of tortoise is this??


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning @Yvonne G :
> 
> Can you tell what species of tortoise is this??
> 
> View attachment 131734
> View attachment 131735
> View attachment 131736
> View attachment 131737


Hey Steven!


----------



## Abdulla6169

How are you?


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Steven!


Hello Abdulla! ! ! ! !How are you Sir?? How was the test the other day? You do well??


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Hello Abdulla! ! ! ! !How are you Sir?? How was the test the other day? You do well??


I'm fine! Thanks for asking 
The test was easy!


----------



## bouaboua

Perhaps Angulate (Bowsprit) tortoise?? @Yvonne G


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Perhaps Angulate (Bowsprit) tortoise?? @Yvonne G



Yes, that's what it is, Steven. (I googled the picture, plus I asked HermanniChris!!)


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah...Jacqui has graced us with her presence once again!! Rain again, Jacqui???


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning @Yvonne G :
> 
> Can you tell what species of tortoise is this??
> 
> View attachment 131734
> View attachment 131735
> View attachment 131736
> View attachment 131737


angulated.


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm fine! Thanks for asking
> The test was easy!



It is easy~ because you are well prepared! ! ! !


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> It is easy~ because you are well prepared! ! ! !


Actually I just read through my notes. It's mostly logic.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, that's what it is, Steven. (I googled the picture, plus I asked HermanniChris!!)


Thank you Yvonne.

Also R/S/T....


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Actually I just read through my notes. It's mostly logic.


First you took the notes during the class. Then you spend time read through it. 

R/S/T, This is call study! ! !


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> It needs to quit raining so I can go to work. Staying home is when the old lady makes me work at home
> 
> At work I'm the boss so I don't have to do that actual work, lol
> 
> It's been rainy for months but the last 3 weeks have been a lot.



I guess if you get the list done now, you can relax more this weekend! Or not! 
Stay dry.


----------



## Momof4

@mike taylor -What's going on? How are you doing?


----------



## sissyofone

sibi said:


> Morning everyone. I think I've been living in a cave cause I'm just learning about all the tragedy in Texas. Hey, Maria, how are things by you? You live in San Antonio, don't you?
> 
> Abdullah, how are you friend. Did you survive the test?


Hello Everyone , And Ms Sibi I'm so glad to see you in pretend chat. I'm still a stalker here on TFO, lol. Yes mam, I'm in San Antonio tons of rain and we had a limb fall on our chicken coop but no where near the damage some people got. I hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, everyone.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, everyone.


Hey Adam! How are ya?


----------



## Yvonne G

So, Jacqui pops in, says hello, then leaves? What the heck?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Handsome, funny, intelligent, lovable, modest....
The usual.
And you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Handsome, funny, intelligent, lovable, modest....
> The usual.
> And you?


 I'm OK. I have to memorize a few verses for Islamic.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Noel.


Morning Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm OK. I have to memorize a few verses for Islamic.


Some of the interesting ones?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some of the interesting ones?


The last part of the 36th sura.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just read it to remind myself.
Not too difficult to remember, I guess.


----------



## spud's_mum

Can hermanns torts eat kiwi? He looks so expectantly at me.... Not the tortoise eyes, I can't say no to them!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Can hermanns torts eat kiwi? He looks so expectantly at me.... Not the tortoise eyes, I can't say no to them!


 I don't know - but if they do don't use a fork!


----------



## spud's_mum

Hehe but a fork makes it harder to get and makes you appreciate it more when you get it


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Handsome, funny, intelligent, lovable, modest....
> The usual.
> And you?


Another trumpet player! You and Abdulla could start you're own bass band (well duo)

Evening/morning/afternoon all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

If you mean the bird, then most definitely not!
The fruit? Well, fruit is not good for Mediterranean tortoises, but a little won't do terribly much harm, I guess.
But it shouldn't be part of the main diet.


spudthetortoise said:


> Can hermanns torts eat kiwi? He looks so expectantly at me.... Not the tortoise eyes, I can't say no to them!


----------



## spud's_mum

Just went for a "relaxing walk" in the woods... I got lost for an hour and went in circles 3 times until I had to ask someone...


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If you mean the bird, then most definitely not!
> The fruit? Well, fruit is not good for Mediterranean tortoises, but a little won't do terribly much harm, I guess.
> But it shouldn't be part of the main diet.


 Just to clarify I mean the fruit  lol


----------



## Moozillion

Greetings, all! Hi, Abdullah!
At work and have just had to accept It'll take me a while to catch up, but thankfully no one is pressuring me.
Am on my lunch break and about to get back to it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Another trumpet player! You and Abdulla could start you're own bass band (well duo)
> 
> Evening/morning/afternoon all


I wanted to play the bagpipes at my wedding.
But wifey wouldn't let me.
Mainly because I can't play them, I expect.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Just went for a "relaxing walk" in the woods... I got lost for an hour and went in circles 3 times until I had to ask someone...


You'll have to train Monty to find his way home - assuming he was enjoying the walk with you. But I suppose if he was he wouldn't have been in a hurry to go home anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Greetings, all! Hi, Abdullah!
> At work and have just had to accept It'll take me a while to catch up, but thankfully no one is pressuring me.
> Am on my lunch break and about to get back to it.


Good luck, speak later.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wanted to play the bagpipes at my wedding.
> But wifey wouldn't let me.
> Mainly because I can't play them, I expect.



I was hit on the head once with a big bass drum - I spent a week in hospital with percussion


----------



## spud's_mum

I was in a school band on the drums.... I broke them lol


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I was hit on the head once with a big bass drum - I spent a week in hospital with percussion


You and your jokes lol you have one for everything. How do you know so many!?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Does anyone know anything about Mike Taylor? Ken, don't you have his phone number? Kelly too maybe? Anybody call him? It looks bad in his part of Texass.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Another trumpet player! You and Abdulla could start you're own bass band (well duo)
> 
> Evening/morning/afternoon all


That should be _brass _band


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> That should be _brass _band



You're very quick-witted. I'll bet it's a laugh a minute at your house.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was hit on the head once with a big bass drum - I spent a week in hospital with percussion


I can see the cymbalism in this.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> You're very quick-witted. I'll bet it's a laugh a minute at your house.


I live alone Yvonne and Lola doesn't really appreciate my jokes she just walks away. My bothers and sisters all have the same sense of humour so when we are together we do entertain each other.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Everyone walks away from my jokes , except Tidgy.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Another trumpet player! You and Abdulla could start you're own bass band (well duo)
> 
> Evening/morning/afternoon all


I'm not a good musician, but I still appreciate the compliment.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can see the cymbalism in this.


Yes it certainly did wind me and I've been very highly strung ever since


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Everyone walks away from my jokes , except Tidgy.


That's probably only because you've superglued her to the spot


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Everyone walks away from my jokes , except Tidgy.


And me. 
.
.
.
Because I am you. 
*dramatic sfx*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes it certainly did wind me and I've been very highly strung ever since


Well, of course it wood wind you. But you had the brass to get through it and not harp on about it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's probably only because you've superglued her to the spot


Don't be silly!
I nailed her there.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm flutent in 2 languages: English and Arabic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm flutent in 2 languages: English and Arabic.


Did you mean flatulent?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did you mean flatulent?


*locks up TFO's windows and doors*
I am an evil monster.
MWUHAHAHAAH!!!1!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Hmm I really want some kiwi but I can't be bothered to get up and peel it and chop it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hmm I really want some kiwi but I can't be bothered to get up and peel it and chop it.


just eat it whole.


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> Does anyone know anything about Mike Taylor? Ken, don't you have his phone number? Kelly too maybe? Anybody call him? It looks bad in his part of Texass.



I was wondering the same thing! I bet he's out pumping water out of his enclosures again! @mike taylor @tortdad 
I'm worried.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> just eat it whole.


Ew it's so hairy also I still can't be bothered to go and get it  lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

spudthetortoise said:


> Ew it's so hairy also I still can't be bothered to go and get it  lol


It's skin is kinda sour I think. I don't mind eating it with skin. Even though none eats it like that.


----------



## spud's_mum

AbdullaAli said:


> It's skin is kinda sour I think. I don't mind eating it with skin. Even though none eats it like that.


I don't think ill try the skin then. Lol


----------



## spud's_mum

I'll just eat the haribo next to me... I had the intentions to be healthy but I can't be bothered to get the healthy food right now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I was wondering the same thing! I bet he's out pumping water out of his enclosures again! @mike taylor @tortdad
> I'm worried.


Me too.
@mike taylor @tortdad 
Hope all is well.


----------



## spud's_mum

*sitting awkwardly next to the power socket when your phones running out if charge while your on TFO for ages then realising that the power isn't on and you've been sitting there for no reason uncomfortably *


----------



## Lyn W

Sorry I was distracted by the phone for a while there. I've read the recent threads and I can see you've moved on so I know the score and will try to conduct myself in a more mature manner now and won't orchestrate a return to our last topic - baton the other hand it's much more fun being silly.

I can't eat kiwis with the skin on either, in fact unless they are already peeled I rarely eat them at all - far too fiddly. Go with the Haribo!

I have to go and deliver some birthday cards now so see you all later. I hope Mike is OK too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sorry I was distracted by the phone for a while there. I've read the recent threads and I can see you've moved on so I know the score and will try to conduct myself in a more mature manner now and won't orchestrate a return to our last topic - baton the other hand it's much more fun being silly.
> 
> I can't eat kiwis with the skin on either, in fact unless they are already peeled I rarely eat them at all - far too fiddly. Go with the Haribo!
> 
> I have to go and deliver some birthday cards now so see you all later. I hope Mike is OK too.


Randomly delivering birthday cards to confuse people?
Or you have a lot of friends with the same birthday?


----------



## spud's_mum

Guys! Great news! I was finally bothered to get my last kiwi!!!! Damn I forgot my fork... I'll eat it with the knife then...


----------



## spud's_mum




----------



## Abdulla6169

Night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Guys! Great news! I was finally bothered to get my last kiwi!!!! Damn I forgot my fork... I'll eat it with the knife then...


At last!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Night.


Nighty-night.
See you tomorrow, old chap.


----------



## spud's_mum

kiwi update: cut and peeled


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 131773
> kiwi update: cut and peeled


Well, that took ten minutes.
Are you going to eat it now?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, that took ten minutes.
> Are you going to eat it now?


Haha you can't rush these things  and I just found out that eating kiwi with a knife is even harder than with a fork  the struggle!


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> @mike taylor -What's going on? How are you doing?


Working a lot mostly nights .


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> Does anyone know anything about Mike Taylor? Ken, don't you have his phone number? Kelly too maybe? Anybody call him? It looks bad in his part of Texass.


We are fine .I'm not in a flooded area . A muddy area yes . If any of you women are into muddy wrestling in bikinis my yard is the place for you .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> We are fine .I'm not in a flooded area . A muddy area yes . If any of you women are into muddy wrestling in bikinis my yard is the place for you .



On my way


----------



## mike taylor

Haha


----------



## mike taylor

Well at least I know if I get murdered or come up missing you guys will send a search party . haha


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> just eat it whole.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too.
> @mike taylor @tortdad
> Hope all is well.



I'm good. Just been busy today trying to play catch up. Mike has been working nights.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> We are fine .I'm not in a flooded area . A muddy area yes . If any of you women are into muddy wrestling in bikinis my yard is the place for you .


i'm into this!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Very happy you've just been mud-wrestling and are okay, guys.


----------



## Yvonne G

spudthetortoise said:


> Haha you can't rush these things  and I just found out that eating kiwi with a knife is even harder than with a fork  the struggle!



What's wrong with using your fingers?


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah, eat with your fingers .


----------



## Telid

tortdad said:


> I'm good. Just been busy today trying to play catch up. Mike has been working nights.


How's Houston treating you? Dallas itself is fine right now, but the outlying areas are flooded.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Randomly delivering birthday cards to confuse people?
> Or you have a lot of friends with the same birthday?


Yes I do everyone's on the same day that way I don't forget anyone.
Oh just remembered that's Christmas isn't it?

I have twin sisters!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Haha you can't rush these things  and I just found out that eating kiwi with a knife is even harder than with a fork  the struggle!


You know how to live dangerously don't you? Hope the scars soon heal.

That's how I like my kiwi presented all peeled and sliced. One if my friends just takes the top off it and eats it like an egg.


----------



## tortdad

Telid said:


> How's Houston treating you? Dallas itself is fine right now, but the outlying areas are flooded.


 Flooded. The ditches near my house have only been this full one other time... 2 years ago. We got 8" of rain Monday night and 3" more this morning. How much did you guys get?


----------



## spud's_mum

Yvonne G said:


> What's wrong with using your fingers?


Because Urm... Bacteria? I don't know lol


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> You know how to live dangerously don't you? Hope the scars soon heal.
> 
> That's how I like my kiwi presented all peeled and sliced. One if my friends just takes the top off it and eats it like an egg.


Yeah my friend eats it like that... They must get the hairs in their mouth, ew  and yep, livin' life on the edge. Yolo


----------



## mike taylor

We still have rain in our ted day for cast . So more flooding and more overtime in my future.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah my friend eats it like that... They must get the hairs in their mouth, ew  and yep, livin' life on the edge. Yolo


Living (and eating)on the knife edge!


----------



## Lyn W

tortdad said:


> Flooded. The ditches near my house have only been this full one other time... 2 years ago. We got 8" of rain Monday night and 3" more this morning. How much did you guys get?


It's amazing how much rain you've had over there I'm surprised its not made the UK news yet - unless I've missed it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes I do everyone's on the same day that way I don't forget anyone.
> Oh just remembered that's Christmas isn't it?
> 
> I have twin sisters!


I send people Easter cards at Christmas, or 'congratulations on your new washing machine', or whatever I have available. 
I'm not sure they notice.


----------



## Lyn W

I usually put cheques for my nephews and nieces in mine. If I sent a 'congratulations on your new washing machine' would I be laundering money?


----------



## mike taylor

mike taylor said:


> We still have rain in our ted day for cast . So more flooding and more overtime in my future.


Ten day stupid spell check


----------



## Lyn W

mike taylor said:


> Ten day stupid spell check


I wondered who Ted was!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I usually put cheques for my nephews and nieces in mine. If I sent a 'congratulations on your new washing machine' would I be laundering money?


No, but the Tide would be against you.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, but the Tide would be against you.


Then I'll just have to try and DAZzle them or Surf my sentence


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Then I'll just have to try and DAZzle them or Surf my sentence


I would plead guilty to it on conditioner that they were lenient


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Then I'll just have to try and DAZzle them or Surf my sentence


Per Sil-liness, this is just beyond.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Per Sil-liness, this is just beyond.


OMO G That's rather a Bold statement


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

You're just spinning this in a cycle.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're just spinning this in a cycle.


I know but these puns are to dry for! I'm also feeling a bit washed out with it all so I'd better lie down before I take a tumble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I think the jokes have dried up now, wifey's gone to powder her nose and Tidgy's washing the TV. 
It's just automatic for us, isn't it?


----------



## Lyn W

Yes, as if it's been drummed into us, I'm glad we've given these jokes an airing, but I have to go now as there's someone on the other line and it's a pressing matter. I hope it's no-one with any hang ups about our conversation or someone about to peg out.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> I was wondering the same thing! I bet he's out pumping water out of his enclosures again! @mike taylor @tortdad
> I'm worried.


I heard from Kelly and Mike Taylor. Both are fine, Kelly even has hot sunny weather. Mike's working hard, his animals are fine, just thought you might care to know....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've dried up now, nothing Persinal, but it's a load off my mind to be Finished with these jokes.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> On my way



You and me babe, mom of 4 and an old lady, heck I bet we'd be a sell out....


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've dried up now, nothing Persinal, but it's a load off my mind to be Finished with these jokes.


Me too and I'm off to bed as have a board meeting tomorrow, but I'll be back to keep an iron you.
So night night Adam Wifey and Tidgy sleep well. 
Good night TFO


----------



## Myroli

Ki shed skin for the first time today!!! I hope that's a good sign?


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> You and me babe, mom of 4 and an old lady, heck I bet we'd be a sell out....



Got that right


----------



## tortdad

chow time


----------



## mike taylor

Them little ones are getting big .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Them little ones are getting big .



Looks like they go for those 'shrooms first.....mine would go for the strawberries first


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> Looks like they go for those 'shrooms first.....mine would go for the strawberries first


My reds love the mangoes.


----------



## tortdad

maggie3fan said:


> Looks like they go for those 'shrooms first.....mine would go for the strawberries first


Mushrooms are like crack for these guys. They always go for them first.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. Well sure it's 6:15 pm but I just got up for work, so I say morning. I'm sorry I couldn't catch up with all the posts here. Ya'll have been busy...98 new posts, again, sorry I just can't do it. Abdulla, well done you on your test. I'm always pleased to read of your victories in your studies, I have very high expectations of you that are well deserved and earned. Newt, it blows my mind how fast you typically are able to identify the tortoise or turtle in a random picture. I know these are things you hold close to your heart so the study comes easy. I too was a rockstar in school with regard to subjects that held a personal interest to me. Those were the classes that came easy to me. Life sciences while in elementary school I was studying at the high school level due mainly to the fact I enjoyed learning about plants and the critters of this planet. I was already teaching myself,(like you do) and I was fortunate to have a couple teachers that were sharp enough and cared enough about us students to recognize this and advance me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> You and me babe, mom of 4 and an old lady, heck I bet we'd be a sell out....


Seeing a remake of the movie, “Thelma and Louise" here...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got 80° right now with clear skies.


----------



## mike taylor

You guys can have your rain back ! I'm a hour away from my bed and boobies !


----------



## Elohi




----------



## cmacusa3

As of Tuesday, Tulsa has recorded 12.09 inches of rain this month, which is more than 7 inches above normal. This is the fifth-wettest month recorded for Tulsa and the third-wettest May

It's be ridiculous here too. We got more storms on the way in a few hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning all.
For those of you who've had too much rain, wishing you a dry and sunny day.
For those of you in need of it, hope you get some.
Everyone have a smashing day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And for those of you wanting bed, boobies or Susan Sarandon and Geena Davies mud-wrestling, then I hope your dreams come true also.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning everyone woke up to beautiful sunshine.....2 hours later it's breezy, chilly, cloudy and looks like rain! 

I'm banning myself from the forum today and confiscating my router or I'll never get my reports finished and then I'll have to put myself in detention and can't have that. 
So hope you are all well and that you have a good day. I'll catch up with you all tonight. 0/ (that's supposed to be me waving)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And for those of you wanting bed, boobies or Susan Sarandon and Geena Davies mud-wrestling, then I hope your dreams come true also.


 Oh and by the way most people think these two ladies are great actress - but they do have their knockers.  Bye bye


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh and by the way most people think these two ladies are great actress - but they do have their knockers.  Bye bye


I'll ask Josh to ban you for the day.
Good luck with the reports.
And I do keep abreast of Sarandon and Davies' acting abilities.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Moozillion

Morning all!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're supposed to get 82° today.


----------



## mike taylor

You guys want your rain back yet?


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> You guys want your rain back yet?


Found this on the net for you Texans:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Found this on the net for you Texans:
> View attachment 131847


David Tennant is a great guy and a super actor.
Hero of mine.


----------



## cmacusa3

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning all.
> For those of you who've had too much rain, wishing you a dry and sunny day.
> For those of you in need of it, hope you get some.
> Everyone have a smashing day.


Thanks Adam, doesn't look like another Sunny day until later for us. Another day of rain heading my way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh my goodness!
At least your humidity's high!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Well at least I know if I get murdered or come up missing you guys will send a search party . haha



Yeah, but not to find you. Rather it's to find your tortoises.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> You guys want your rain back yet?



It is nice to not be the only one "enjoying" rain.


----------



## Jacqui

Nice thing about rain is all those grass seeds aren't drying out.

Nice thing about rain is, I have not had to water anything I have planted this year.

Nice thing about rain is, my truck is not covered in dust any more.


----------



## Jacqui

It is mudwrestling at Mike's and wet t-shirt contest in Nebraska.


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> View attachment 131814


Those numbers can't be right. Parts of Houston saw 12" alone on Monday night. Hell, in my neighborhood we've had 11.75" in the last 48 hours.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A bit Spanish.


 Hi Adam, so Spain's a bit Spanish, huh?

Welcome back again.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> Nice thing about rain is all those grass seeds aren't drying out.
> 
> Nice thing about rain is, I have not had to water anything I have planted this year.
> 
> Nice thing about rain is, my truck is not covered in dust any more.


 Good job you can look on the bright side Jacqui


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, so Spain's a bit Spanish, huh?
> 
> Welcome back again.


Yes, place is full of 'em.
Odd, isn't it?
Actually, I rather like the Spanish.


----------



## Lyn W

I think that's a load of bull and maybe you should cast a net further afield


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's Mad,rid yourself of these terrible jokes or it'll costa you.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO.

Good Morning.....Good morning! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Lyn W

Franco my dear I don't give a damn! But that's a nice Pyrenees you're showing off in your shorts


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO.
> 
> Good Morning.....Good morning! ! ! ! ! ! !


Good Morning to you, Steven.
Hope you are well today.
You seem very happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Franco my dear I don't give a damn! But that's a nice Pyrenees you're showing off in your shorts


I never wear shorts. It effects my senor-ity.


----------



## Lyn W

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO.
> 
> Good Morning.....Good morning! ! ! ! ! ! !


A very good morning to you too!


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO.
> 
> Good Morning.....Good morning! ! ! ! ! ! !


 Good afternoon everybody.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon everybody.


Hi Gillian how are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon everybody.


Afternoon, Gillian.
Afternoon, Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I think that's a load of bull and maybe you should cast a net further afield


 Hi Lynn. Hope you're well. Long time no hear...why?


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Those numbers can't be right. Parts of Houston saw 12" alone on Monday night. Hell, in my neighborhood we've had 11.75" in the last 48 hours.



My thoughts are going out to the people who have lost their lives

And to everyone who has lost their homes


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lynn. Hope you're well. Long time no hear...why?


Oh I've been here sparring with Adam and anyone else who cares to join in. I'm writing reports still so flitting in and out..


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> My thoughts are going out to the people who have lost their lives
> 
> And to everyone who has lost their homes


We haven't had anything on UK news about it but when I searched one news channel said that at least 15 had died. It really is tragic


----------



## bouaboua

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Morning to you, Steven.
> Hope you are well today.
> You seem very happy.


Yep! ! !

I been working on another torts's house for my friend, And it will be done today. I think he and his torts will be happy for this now torts house.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian how are you?


 Fine thanks. How are you?

It's been very hot here, with temperature reaching a maximum of 37 degrees C, imagine. The climate here is becoming like that in The Gulf, but the difference is that Jordan is..._'penniless'_ unlike The Gulf states. Moreover there's been a very irritating sandstorm today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh I've been here sparring with Adam and anyone else who cares to join in. I'm writing reports still so flitting in and out..


I have a mental picture of bats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> My thoughts are going out to the people who have lost their lives
> 
> And to everyone who has lost their homes


We don't get this information here.
I didn't even know that people had died.
How awful.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have a mental picture of bats.


Yup that's me!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO.
> 
> Good Morning.....Good morning! ! ! ! ! ! !



Hi Steven. How's all the tortoises (and Irene, of course) this a.m.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Yep! ! !
> 
> I been working on another torts's house for my friend, And it will be done today. I think he and his torts will be happy for this now torts house.


You must try and post us a pic of your handiwork.


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> Those numbers can't be right. Parts of Houston saw 12" alone on Monday night. Hell, in my neighborhood we've had 11.75" in the last 48 hours.


I was thinking the same thing and they left Wimberly out completely. Lame.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian.
> Afternoon, Oli.


 Glad to hear from you *at* _*last*_. Hope you're all well.

Am fine and so is Oli, though temperature was onthe rise till this morning. I don't mind hot weather (I guess you know) but Oli got a little restless.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Fine thanks. How are you?
> 
> It's been very hot here, with temperature reaching a maximum of 37 degrees C, imagine. The climate here is becoming like that in The Gulf, but the difference is that Jordan is..._'penniless'_ unlike The Gulf states. Moreover there's been a very irritating sandstorm today.



I'm good thanks. Its been quite sunny here today but there's a strong, chilly breeze and the ground temps haven't been warm enough so haven't risked putting Lola out. Thankfully we don't have to worry about sand storms.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear from you *at* _*last*_. Hope you're all well.
> 
> Am fine and so is Oli, though temperature was onthe rise till this morning. I don't mind hot weather (I guess you know) but Oli got a little restless.


Yes, hot here too, so Tidgy had an extra soak today, which she loved.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Steven. How's all the tortoises (and Irene, of course) this a.m.?


I'm the only one awake this morning! ! ! ! !

All of them are still in bed............Hahahahahahaha~~~ Thank you for asking.


----------



## bouaboua

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You must try and post us a pic of your handiwork.


I intended to. 

This is an interesting one I build.......a enclosure inside of an enclosure.......I will take some photo later. 

Thanks.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, hot here too, so Tidgy had an extra soak today, which she loved.


 So did Oli. My GOD...what a heat wave! What was the weather like in Spain?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I'm good thanks. Its been quite sunny here today but there's a strong, chilly breeze and the ground temps haven't been warm enough so haven't risked putting Lola out. Thankfully we don't have to worry about sand storms.


 I'd been planning to take Oli out for 'a walk' but

a) I couldn't risk going out in that very hot weather and striking sun
b) now that temperature has dropped slightly, (it's 5.45pm here) it's the sandstorm that has blocked our way. Too bad.


----------



## Lyn W

I'd love to stay and chat but have to flit away again to continue with my blasted reports it's a real struggle to concentrate with one neighbour having a new roof and another using a pneumatic drill! Never mind I'll soldier on - martyr that I am! Only another 40+ to go!!

See you all later \0 (other hand this time)


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I'd love to stay and chat but have to flit away again to continue with my blasted reports it's a real struggle to concentrate with one neighbour having a new roof and another using a pneumatic drill! Never mind I'll soldier on - martyr that I am! Only another 40+ to go!!
> 
> See you all later \0 (other hand this time)


 Take it easy Lyn, and hope tohear from you later. Good-bye for now.


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> I was thinking the same thing and they left Wimberly out completely. Lame.


 That's because the media never cares about the small towns, only the big cities. I keep seeing Houston in the news with small mentions to Wimberly but the loss of life and property was 10 fold in Wimberly. 

Houston was hit hard and we had thousands of flooded buildings and cars with 6 deaths and 2 people still missing. 

Wimberly had twice and many deaths and had something like 200 homes completely washed off of their foundations, bridges that were washed away. Houston didn't have any of that!


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> That's because the media never cares about the small towns, only the big cities. I keep seeing Houston in the news with small mentions to Wimberly but the loss of life and property was 10 fold in Wimberly.
> 
> Houston was hit hard and we had thousands of flooded buildings and cars with 6 deaths and 2 people still missing.
> 
> Wimberly had twice and many deaths and had something like 200 homes completely washed off of their foundations, bridges that were washed away. Houston didn't have any of that!



The news said the death toll was up to 28 and 13 missing but that must be all areas combined. 
So sad!


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> That's because the media never cares about the small towns, only the big cities. I keep seeing Houston in the news with small mentions to Wimberly but the loss of life and property was 10 fold in Wimberly.
> 
> Houston was hit hard and we had thousands of flooded buildings and cars with 6 deaths and 2 people still missing.
> 
> Wimberly had twice and many deaths and had something like 200 homes completely washed off of their foundations, bridges that were washed away. Houston didn't have any of that!


There was a heatwave in India, 1100 people died. It's sad... No one's talking about that. The people who need the most help are never cared about.......


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> There was a heatwave in India, 1100 people died. It's sad... No one's talking about that. The people who need the most help are never cared about.......


 You're right, but that you should've expected. Know what I mean?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Yep! ! !
> 
> I been working on another torts's house for my friend, And it will be done today. I think he and his torts will be happy for this now torts house.



Your such a sweet guy an so generous with your time.


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> There was a heatwave in India, 1100 people died. It's sad... No one's talking about that. The people who need the most help are never cared about.......



Proximity


----------



## Jacqui

Hard to imagine that. 


AbdullaAli said:


> There was a heatwave in India, 1100 people died. It's sad... No one's talking about that. The people who need the most help are never cared about.......


----------



## Jacqui

Jaizei, are you all recovered now?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> So did Oli. My GOD...what a heat wave! What was the weather like in Spain?


Also pretty hot, but not as hot as it is here now.
And it rained a bit one day.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Also pretty hot, but not as hot as it is here now.
> And it rained a bit one day.


Hope the rain was good rain.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Also pretty hot, but not as hot as it is here now.
> And it rained a bit one day.


 True I don't like rain, but if it rained here (which is 99.99% impossible during Summer) it would clean the place frm the dust. Icannot rven open the windows of my flat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hope the rain was good rain.


It was lovely.
Got the beach all to ourselves.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> True I don't like rain, but if it rained here (which is 99.99% impossible during Summer) it would clean the place frm the dust. Icannot rven open the windows of my flat.


Just had a thunderstorm here.
5 minutes of big raindrops, but not much, really.
And I know what you mean about the dust.
It's outrageous!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was lovely.
> Got the beach all to ourselves.


 Lucky you! Only if the beach was a bit nearer-goodness-it's about 400km away from Amman.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just had a thunderstorm here.
> 5 minutes of big raindrops, but not much, really.
> And I know what you mean about the dust.
> It's outrageous!


 It really is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Lucky you! Only if the beach was a bit nearer-goodness-it's about 400km away from Amman.


It's about that far to the beach I went to, Gillian.
I'm a long way from the sea here in Fes, too.
But it's not long flying.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's about that far to the beach I went to, Gillian.
> I'm a long way from the sea here in Fes, too.
> But it's not long flying.


 It'd would only take 30-35 minutes from Amman to Aqaba by plane, whilst by car/bus the journey's so LONG and BORING: it's approximately a 4.5 hour drive non-stop in the..._*desert*_ till you get to the sea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> It'd would only take 30-35 minutes from Amman to Aqaba by plane, whilst by car/bus the journey's so LONG and BORING: it's approximately a 4.5 hour drive non-stop in the..._*desert*_ till you get to the sea.


Yeah, by road it's four hours to the nearest coast, or six to Tanger,through twisty, badly surfaced roads, ,then an hour crossing the Med to Spain and the coach to whichever beach.
The Train takes nearly as long.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

These pictures are for @ Yvonne G one piece of folk art from my mom, Yvonne G's collection that I inherited.



They're sharing? Well that's not just unheard of, it's plain wrong!!!! LOL
Nice that times have changed.


----------



## mike taylor

That's a funny cup KEN . haha Them guys sitting on it need to see a doctor . They both have the runs . haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's smaller than a shot glass. Made of wood. She also had the same basic cup but ceramic and the size of a 4 cup Pyrex measuring cup. I left that one.


----------



## mike taylor

Those things are probably worth some cash .


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> These pictures are for @ Yvonne G one piece of folk art from my mom, Yvonne G's collection that I inherited.
> View attachment 131855
> View attachment 131856
> 
> They're sharing? Well that's not just unheard of, it's plain wrong!!!! LOL
> Nice that times have changed.



Lmao over here!! Love them!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Proximity



Exactly! I'm sure the local India papers are carrying the stories.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's smaller than a shot glass. Made of wood. She also had the same basic cup but ceramic and the size of a 4 cup Pyrex measuring cup. I left that one.



I don't understand the 'Yvonne G' reference. Did some of my collection to Maggie end up in your hands? It's quite ok, just curious.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, by road it's four hours to the nearest coast, or six to Tanger,through twisty, badly surfaced roads, ,then an hour crossing the Med to Spain and the coach to whichever beach.
> The Train takes nearly as long.


 Unfortunately no trains available yet in this country, and notice in 2015. Don't know how long more we'd have to wait.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Thursday everyone


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Thursday everyone



Same to you! The week is going by fast!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Same to you! The week is going by fast!


Same here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Thursday everyone


And to you, Noel.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And to you, Noel.


Hey Adam  *waves*
I'm getting ready to go into a work meeting. At least they are buying lunch. These meetings are always interesting.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Had dinner with some great friends today. What did you guys do while I was away?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hey Adam  *waves*
> I'm getting ready to go into a work meeting. At least they are buying lunch. These meetings are always interesting.


Good luck with that.
And treat yourself to a nice lunch with their money!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 131862
> 
> Had dinner with some great friends today. What did you guys do while I was away?


Just waited for you to get back, of course!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Same to you! The week is going by fast!



I think it is because with the long weekend, it seems like it should only be Wednesday. When you realize it is already Thursday you are surprised.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 131862
> 
> Had dinner with some great friends today. What did you guys do while I was away?



Looks like somebody spiced up his life a bit.  Great to spend time with real life folks.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Thursday everyone


 Thank you very much and same to you.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Your such a sweet guy an so generous with your time.



How you like this one??

Total foot print~~4 foot (W) by 3 foot ( L) by 3 foot (H)



With large front door for easy access and close-able vent. 


This tortoise house will be set at a corner of the back yard, so also a smaller side door. Vent on this side too. 


Top can be open..............


With a second enclosure inside. That have spaces all around for heated air circulation. 


That is on the hinge, can left open for cleaning and maintenance 


Heater well.........


This bottom floor will be for some adult India star, the top floor will be for some baby India stat.



How you like it???


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> How you like this one??
> 
> Total foot print~~4 foot (W) by 3 foot ( L) by 3 foot (H)
> 
> View attachment 131863
> 
> With large front door for easy access and close-able vent.
> View attachment 131864
> 
> This tortoise house will be set at a corner of the back yard, so also a smaller side door. Vent on this side too.
> View attachment 131865
> 
> Top can be open..............
> View attachment 131866
> 
> With a second enclosure inside. That have spaces all around for heated air circulation.
> View attachment 131867
> 
> That is on the hinge, can left open for cleaning and maintenance
> View attachment 131868
> 
> Heater well.........
> View attachment 131869
> 
> This bottom floor will be for some adult India star, the top floor will be for some baby India stat.
> View attachment 131870
> 
> 
> How you like it???


 A wonderful job! Very sweet of you to have done it.


----------



## Gillian M

Good evening everyone. Hope you, your families and *torts* are all well.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Same to you! The week is going by fast!



It always goes fast when I'm on holiday - it's as if someone fast forwards the clock! >>


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening everyone. Hope you, your families and *torts* are all well.


Hi again Gillian have you had a good afternoon? Did the sandstorm stop so you and Oli could have a walk?


----------



## bouaboua

bouaboua said:


> How you like this one??
> 
> Total foot print~~4 foot (W) by 3 foot ( L) by 3 foot (H)
> 
> View attachment 131863
> 
> With large front door for easy access and close-able vent.
> View attachment 131864
> 
> This tortoise house will be set at a corner of the back yard, so also a smaller side door. Vent on this side too.
> View attachment 131865
> 
> Top can be open..............
> View attachment 131866
> 
> With a second enclosure inside. That have spaces all around for heated air circulation.
> View attachment 131867
> 
> That is on the hinge, can left open for cleaning and maintenance
> View attachment 131868
> 
> Heater well.........
> View attachment 131869
> 
> This bottom floor will be for some adult India star, the top floor will be for some baby India stat.
> View attachment 131870
> 
> 
> How you like it???



@Tidgy's Dad 

This is the new torts house I just build for one of my Torts's friend.


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> How you like this one??
> 
> Total foot print~~4 foot (W) by 3 foot ( L) by 3 foot (H)
> 
> View attachment 131863
> 
> With large front door for easy access and close-able vent.
> View attachment 131864
> 
> This tortoise house will be set at a corner of the back yard, so also a smaller side door. Vent on this side too.
> View attachment 131865
> 
> Top can be open..............
> View attachment 131866
> 
> With a second enclosure inside. That have spaces all around for heated air circulation.
> View attachment 131867
> 
> That is on the hinge, can left open for cleaning and maintenance
> View attachment 131868
> 
> Heater well.........
> View attachment 131869
> 
> This bottom floor will be for some adult India star, the top floor will be for some baby India stat.
> View attachment 131870
> 
> 
> How you like it???



You are so creative!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> You are so creative!!!


I hope you like it.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi again Gillian have you had a good afternoon? Did the sandstorm stop so you and Oli could have a walk?


 Hi Lyn. Things weren't bad, though the sandstorm went on, keeping Oli and I blocked at home. 

What are youup to? Hope all is well.


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 131862
> 
> Had dinner with some great friends today. What did you guys do while I was away?



Looks yummy!!! Abita make one of my favorite beers called Purple Haze, I didn't know they made root beer!


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> I hope you like it.



Love it! You are a great friend!


----------



## bouaboua

Gillian Moore said:


> A wonderful job! Very sweet of you to have done it.



That is what a friend for.....Right? to help each other.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Love it! You are a great friend!


 _*Definitely*_ a great friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It always goes fast when I'm on holiday - it's as if someone fast forwards the clock! >>


It was me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> 
> This is the new torts house I just build for one of my Torts's friend.


Thanks, Steven.
I think it's super.
Very inventive.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn. Things weren't bad, though the sandstorm went on, keeping Oli and I blocked at home.
> 
> What are youup to? Hope all is well.



Maybe you'll be able to get out tomorrow. I am just having a break from my work but only a short one. Making good headway with it though.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> That is what a friend for.....Right? to help each other.


 You're 100% right but it's very hard to find such a true nowadays.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was me.


Come here and say that face to face - just wait till I get my hands on you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> That is what a friend for.....Right? to help each other.


Right.
I wish more people had this attitude.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Maybe you'll be able to get out tomorrow. I am just having a break from my work but only a short one. Making good headway with it though.


 Do you mean paperwork? If the matter is private then forget my question, please.

Thee will be a *DROP* in temperature tomorrow, whereas it is expected to drop from 37 to only 26 degrees Celcius...a drop of 11 degrees Celcius within hours. See what _*desert*_ climate is?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You're 100% right but it's very hard to find such a true nowadays.


yes, but it's extra special when you do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Come here and say that face to face - just wait till I get my hands on you!


Don't tick me off ! I'll dial for help!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Do you mean paperwork? If the matter is private then forget my question, please.
> 
> Thee will be a *DROP* in temperature tomorrow, whereas it is expected to drop from 37 to only 26 degrees Celcius...a drop of 11 degrees Celcius within hours. See what _*desert*_ climate is?


Yes - lots and lots of paperwork end of year school reports. I would be happy with 26' for a little while so that Lola could go outside.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't tick me off ! I'll dial for help!


 I have friends who have ways of making you tock!


----------



## Lyn W

I once ate a clock - it was very time consuming.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

You're just cuckoo. I motion to stop this before you chime in again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I once ate a clock - it was very time consuming.


Did you go back for seconds?


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> I once ate a clock - it was very time consuming.


I enjoyed it so much I went back for seconds - you beat me to it!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The cogs in my mind turn so fast.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I once ate a clock - it was very time consuming.


 It mus have tasted 'yummy' Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The cogs in my mind turn so fast.


Yes they are very well oiled but anyway I don't want to alarm you but time is marching on and I have to return to my work so I'll say ta ta for now. I may see you all later. Have a good evening/night.


----------



## Gillian M

Got to leave you so, good night and sweet dreams to all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes they are very well oiled but anyway I don't want to alarm you but time is marching on and I have to return to my work so I'll say ta ta for now. I may see you all later. Have a good evening/night.


Yes, I'm clocking off for a while too. Tempus fugit when you're having fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Got to leave you so, good night and sweet dreams to all.


Sleep well, Gillian, sleep well, Oli.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> How you like this one??
> 
> Total foot print~~4 foot (W) by 3 foot ( L) by 3 foot (H)
> 
> View attachment 131863
> 
> With large front door for easy access and close-able vent.
> View attachment 131864
> 
> This tortoise house will be set at a corner of the back yard, so also a smaller side door. Vent on this side too.
> View attachment 131865
> 
> Top can be open..............
> View attachment 131866
> 
> With a second enclosure inside. That have spaces all around for heated air circulation.
> View attachment 131867
> 
> That is on the hinge, can left open for cleaning and maintenance
> View attachment 131868
> 
> Heater well.........
> View attachment 131869
> 
> This bottom floor will be for some adult India star, the top floor will be for some baby India stat.
> View attachment 131870
> 
> 
> How you like it???



From what I can see on this tiny phone, it looks wonderful.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening everyone. Hope you, your families and *torts* are all well.



Good evening to you!  How has the day been treating you?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> That is what a friend for.....Right? to help each other.



Too few folks actually take that further then just the thought. You are one of the few. So glad we have all gotten the chance to know you.


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 131862
> 
> Had dinner with some great friends today. What did you guys do while I was away?


WOW!!!! Abita root beer (and Abita Beer) is brewed in the next town over from us: Abita Springs! It's a tiny little town- I had no idea their root beer was distributed overseas!


----------



## Moozillion

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!! Abita root beer (and Abita Beer) is brewed in the next town over from us: Abita Springs! It's a tiny little town- I had no idea their root beer was distributed overseas!


...and Tabasco sauce is made at Avery Island, which is about a 3 hour drive south-west from here!!!! 
Abdullah, you NEED to come visit us in Louisiana!


----------



## Moozillion

I can see that Lyn W and Adam are a potentially lethal combination!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I can see that Lyn W and Adam are a potentially lethal combination!!!!!!!!


Join in, Bea, when you have the time.
We were once said to be a great double act if you remember.
Lyn's on the forum instead of working.
She's a naughty lady.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I can see that Lyn W and Adam are a potentially lethal combination!!!!!!!!


Miss you being on here as much as you were.
The forum's not as rich without you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And you don't seem to be around enough either, Noel @AZtortMom


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And you don't seem to be around enough either, Noel @AZtortMom


Aww! I try to be.  I've been pretty busy the last few days


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm glad you didn't leave Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Aww! I try to be.  I've been pretty busy the last few days


Well, I hope it's all been productive, always glad of your posts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I'm glad you didn't leave Adam


Thank you!
So am I.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you!
> So am I.


*getting a warm and fuzzy feeling*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> *getting a warm and fuzzy feeling*


ha ha!
Me too.


----------



## Jacqui

Such a beautiful evening here. The birds are in full boisterous mode. The sun is hiding behind a hazy cloud cover, leaving a nice warmth behind. The wind is subtle with it's softly floating hands of cooler air.

Would be an awesome evening out on my magical swing, if not for the merciless blood sucking drive bombers zeroing in on any living beings.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Such a beautiful evening here. The birds are in full boisterous mode. The sun is hiding behind a hazy cloud cover, leaving a nice warmth behind. The wind is subtle with it's softly floating hands of cooler air.
> 
> Would be an awesome evening out on my magical swing, if not for the merciless blood sucking drive bombers zeroing in on any living beings.


Very poetic.
Sounds lovely.
Except for the vampires bit.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> How you like this one??
> 
> Total foot print~~4 foot (W) by 3 foot ( L) by 3 foot (H)
> 
> View attachment 131863
> 
> With large front door for easy access and close-able vent.
> View attachment 131864
> 
> This tortoise house will be set at a corner of the back yard, so also a smaller side door. Vent on this side too.
> View attachment 131865
> 
> Top can be open..............
> View attachment 131866
> 
> With a second enclosure inside. That have spaces all around for heated air circulation.
> View attachment 131867
> 
> That is on the hinge, can left open for cleaning and maintenance
> View attachment 131868
> 
> Heater well.........
> View attachment 131869
> 
> This bottom floor will be for some adult India star, the top floor will be for some baby India stat.
> View attachment 131870
> 
> 
> How you like it???




Very nice, Steven. You've really outdone yourself this time. Be sure to have your friend keep a good watch on the temperature in the baby part. Because heat rises, it MAY get too hot up there.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Very nice, Steven. You've really outdone yourself this time. Be sure to have your friend keep a good watch on the temperature in the baby part. Because heat rises, it MAY get too hot up there.


Thank you for the advise Yvonne. Yes. The heated air will rise to the top. I may need to look into a small circulation fan, and controlled by a temperature controller.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Such a beautiful evening here. The birds are in full boisterous mode. The sun is hiding behind a hazy cloud cover, leaving a nice warmth behind. The wind is subtle with it's softly floating hands of cooler air.
> 
> Would be an awesome evening out on my magical swing, if not for the merciless blood sucking drive bombers zeroing in on any living beings.


 Hate those little blood suckers *smacking leg as one lands on me*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hate those little blood suckers *smacking leg as one lands on me*


You got vampires too, huh?
Get some garlic.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You got vampires too, huh?
> Get some garlic.


It might chase away the hubby, I don't want that


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Jaizei, are you all recovered now?



90% maybe. 




Tidgy's Dad said:


> You got vampires too, huh?
> Get some garlic.



Sulfur works better.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Thank you for the advise Yvonne. Yes. The heated air will rise to the top. I may need to look into a small circulation fan, and controlled by a temperature controller.


Computer tower fans are inexpensive and varied at many electronics supply retailers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> It might chase away the hubby, I don't want that


yeah, worth the bites.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> 90% maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sulfur works better.


Or running water.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Computer tower fans are inexpensive and varied at many electronics supply retailers.


That is what I have in mind Ken. They have some are AC powered. 

Thanks Ken! ! ! !


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or running water.



Too much hassle, especially where mobility is concerned.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Too much hassle, especially where mobility is concerned.


Holy water?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Holy water?



I'm telling you, I drank a lot sulfurous well water when I was a teenager/early twenties & it's still keeping them away.


----------



## jaizei

Wait...are we talking about mosquitoes or women?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Wait...are we talking about mosquitoes or women?


Er.... vampires... 
But some of these work just as well for mosquitoes and women.


----------



## jaizei

It's probably telling in some way, but when thinking of vampires 'Once Bitten' is one of the first things that pop into my head.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Once bitten
Forever smitten


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm getting ready to bounce into leave for work mode now. But first... Some of you may know of my kinship with crows well check this out. 
http://phys.org/news/2015-05-crows-humans-tools.html?partner=skygrid


----------



## Elohi

And here we go again...


Put your floaties on Texas friends.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Miss you being on here as much as you were.
> The forum's not as rich without you.


You're so sweet!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> And here we go again...
> View attachment 131906
> 
> Put your floaties on Texas friends.


Oh No! I hope the weather improves later.... It's been really rainy for you guys.


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> And here we go again...
> View attachment 131906
> 
> Put your floaties on Texas friends.


Stay safe!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm getting ready to bounce into leave for work mode now. But first... Some of you may know of my kinship with crows well check this out.
> http://phys.org/news/2015-05-crows-humans-tools.html?partner=skygrid


Great.
Don't know if you've seen
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-31604026
or http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-31795681
have a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> And here we go again...
> View attachment 131906
> 
> Put your floaties on Texas friends.


Good luck everyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You're so sweet!


I know.
But not as sweet as you.
(out with the sick bags folks)


----------



## Momof4

Hi


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Hi


Hello, i'm half way through a little poem.
How are you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, i'm half way through a little poem.
> How are you?


Please share it when you're done!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> Hi


Hello. *waves*


----------



## Elohi

My right hip and right knee know the rain is getting closer. Ouchie!! It's funny how well my achy bones can predict the weather.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> My right hip and right knee know the rain is getting closer. Ouchie!! It's funny how well my achy bones can predict the weather.


That made me chuckle...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> My right hip and right knee know the rain is getting closer. Ouchie!! It's funny how well my achy bones can predict the weather.


Tidgy knows too.
She hides in a thunderstorm, even when she can't see it and is inside.
My back knows it too.
Actually, my back gets it wrong a lot and complains when there isn't a storm.
Bad example.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, i'm half way through a little poem.
> How are you?



I'm good. I have nothing to say. Just watching baseball.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> I'm good. I have nothing to say. Just watching baseball.


Glad you're relaxing. We all need to do that every once in a while.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> I'm good. I have nothing to say. Just watching baseball.


Final night of my work week. I'm beat! Yesterday was the first night of more than 4 hours sleep. Not really good enough to tell you the truth. But I'm here ready to “Get Down and Boogie" as the kids say today.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Final night of my work week. I'm beat! Yesterday was the first night of more than 4 hours sleep. Not really good enough to tell you the truth. But I'm here ready to “Get Down and Boogie" as the kids say today.


Glad you can relax a bit when you're done working for tonight.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Final night of my work week. I'm beat! Yesterday was the first night of more than 4 hours sleep. Not really good enough to tell you the truth. But I'm here ready to “Get Down and Boogie" as the kids say today.



You sound tippy tappy with a song in your heart!


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> Glad you're relaxing. We all need to do that every once in a while.



You're right! The next couple of weeks is going to be hectic with lots of school activities and 6th grade promotion I'm planning for 150 kids. 
Field trips, parties and getting ready for our Yosemite trip with my dad and brothers. 
The Padres are down 11-5 right now.


----------



## Momof4

My sleep meds are kicking in now. 

We have a mouse in our attic that has kept us up for two nights because the dogs bark! Today we put traps up there. Cross your fingers we catch him because my husband gets cranky without sleep!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> It's probably telling in some way, but when thinking of vampires 'Once Bitten' is one of the first things that pop into my head.



Or
Once bitten.........
...........Twice shy


Now was that Mott the Hoople or just Ian Hunter? Will have to google


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm getting ready to bounce into leave for work mode now. But first... Some of you may know of my kinship with crows well check this out.
> http://phys.org/news/2015-05-crows-humans-tools.html?partner=skygrid



They are very intelligent birds.
My sister reared 3 orphaned crows in a barn after they fledged they would fly around the outside of the house and whichever room she was in they would find her and tap the windows. They also used to fly behind my nephew when he was on his bike which was very funny to see.

I have some living in my chimney at the moment - keep meaning to evict them but they have babies there at the moment and I feel sorry for them losing their home in the winter, never seems like a good time.


----------



## spud's_mum

good morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 131920
> good morning


Morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

I wrote this:
_sinful_

O deadly love,
Irreligious devotion,
Thou art in mine eyes an angel, 
But alas, Cupid will ne'er fly, 
A dart has pierced his wing,
All my hope darted towards an abyss,
Let's explore the unknown: send me a kiss,
Please don't tell my secret to the living,
For these people aren't oft-forgiving,
But, please condone my broken verses,
For my mind is too occupied by what thy says,
I'd strip myself of mine name; 'tis abhorrent,
Being without you is enough torment.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good evening to you!  How has the day been treating you?


 Hi and thanks a lot your question.

I'm much better thanks, despite a heat wave and later sandstorms, that kept us virtually 'imprisoned' at home. Ok, I like Summer and hot weather, but when it gets as hot as it did a few days ago, I'd rather stay at home than risk a sun stoke. Later on with that darned sandstorm I could not even open the windows of my flat, which was rather annoying.

How are you? Hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sleep well, Gillian, sleep well, Oli.


 Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and last but not least...Tidgy. Hope you're all well.

Thanks Adam, we did sleep well thank GOD. Islept about seven hours last night which is a miracle for me and my sleep. How about you, Wifey and Tidgy?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sleep well, Gillian, sleep well, Oli.


 Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.We did sleep well thank GOD.


----------



## Gillian M

Good day everyone at tort forum.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 131920
> good morning


 Good afternoon.

An adorable little tort! GOd bless.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Hi


 Hello. How are you back there? Hope all is well.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning everyone hope you are all well.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning everyone hope you are all well.


 Good afternoon Lyn, and thanks your post. Am fine and so is Oli. How are you doing? Fine I hope.

I'm going to have to take Oli out for a walk in the lovely sun today.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning!


 Good afternoon. How are you? Hope you're well.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Lyn, and thanks your post. Am fine and so is Oli. How are you doing? Fine I hope.
> 
> I'm going to have to take Oli out for a walk in the lovely sun today.



Hi Gillian glad you and Oli can get out today. It has been pouring with rain here all morning and quite windy. The sun is trying to pop out but the black clouds are winning. I have cleared a small very sheltered area of my yard so that even if it is too breezy on his grassy area Lola can at least have a change of scene when it warms up.
I am still working (off and on) and heading to the shops this pm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and last but not least...Tidgy. Hope you're all well.
> 
> Thanks Adam, we did sleep well thank GOD. Islept about seven hours last night which is a miracle for me and my sleep. How about you, Wifey and Tidgy?


Afternoon, Gillian and Oli.
Wifey's friend from Korea is here with lots of ginseng tea.
Tidgy's extra happy and sends an extra big kiss to Oli and I've got some teaching to do.
Glad you got a good sleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning everyone hope you are all well.


Good morning.
We good.
Hope you good too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian glad you and Oli can get out today. It has been pouring with rain here all morning and quite windy. The sun is trying to pop out but the black clouds are winning. I have cleared a small very sheltered area of my yard so that even if it is too breezy on his grassy area Lola can at least have a change of scene when it warms up.
> I am still working (off and on) and heading to the shops this pm.


Could do with some milk, please.
And a pound of caerphilly, if they've got it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning everyone at Tortoiseforumworld.
Have a lovely day.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Could do with some milk, please.
> And a pound of caerphilly, if they've got it.


Will add it to my list!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning.
> We good.
> Hope you good too.


Well I try to be good but not having much luck lately.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Will add it to my list!


Ta.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well I try to be good but not having much luck lately.


Then I shall say something fatuous like, ' If you can't be good, be careful.'
Actually, I won't, that's horrible.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Could do with some milk, please.
> And a pound of caerphilly, if they've got it.


I was going to ask if you wanted pasteurised and wait to see if you came back with
'I'll be happy if it comes up to my chest'

Good old Benny Hill!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was going to ask if you wanted pasteurised and wait to see if you came back with
> 'I'll be happy if it comes up to my chest'
> 
> Good old Benny Hill!


That's whey too clever for me.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's whey too clever for me.


Well I know I've just skimmed the surface of dairy puns and could keep churning them out all afternoon to milk them for all they're worth but sadly I have to go now so ..........................to be continued?!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Final 2 hours at work and my week is complete. Finally …


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Well I know I've just skimmed the surface of dairy puns and could keep churning them out all afternoon to milk them for all they're worth but sadly I have to go now so ..........................to be continued?!


Wow.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You got vampires too, huh?
> Get some garlic.



Neither garlic nor crosses/holy water work on these.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> You're right! The next couple of weeks is going to be hectic with lots of school activities and 6th grade promotion I'm planning for 150 kids.
> Field trips, parties and getting ready for our Yosemite trip with my dad and brothers.
> The Padres are down 11-5 right now.



When do your schools let out? In this area graduations are Mother's Day weekend and the following week the rest of the kids are out.


----------



## Jacqui

Happy day everybody!


----------



## Jacqui

I keep losing connection this morning, so I could not do and spam clean up. Cam or Yvonne had to do it all. Sorry guys... or maybe not.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I keep losing connection this morning, so I could not do and spam clean up. Cam or Yvonne had to do it all. Sorry guys... or maybe not.


Lucky you 
(Just joking).


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian and Oli.
> Wifey's friend from Korea is here with lots of ginseng tea.
> Tidgy's extra happy and sends an extra big kiss to Oli and I've got some teaching to do.
> Glad you got a good sleep.


 Hi Adam and thanks your kind words. Very sweet of you. (I know that you know!)

My regards to Wifey and her friend, and _LOTS_ _OF_ *KISSES* from Oli to Tidgy. We just returned from a walk in the lovely sun.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Hi



Morning, Kathy!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Final night of my work week. I'm beat! Yesterday was the first night of more than 4 hours sleep. Not really good enough to tell you the truth. But I'm here ready to “Get Down and Boogie" as the kids say today.



No, I doubt they still say that, Ken. I don't think today's kids even know what "boogie" is!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> My sleep meds are kicking in now.
> 
> We have a mouse in our attic that has kept us up for two nights because the dogs bark! Today we put traps up there. Cross your fingers we catch him because my husband gets cranky without sleep!



Mice are pretty quiet. I think you'd do better with a bigger Have-A-Heart type trap.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello and Good Morning TFO.

How is everyone doing. 

We will hit low 80s today, it is the first time over a month. time to take all the torts outside.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian glad you and Oli can get out today. It has been pouring with rain here all morning and quite windy. The sun is trying to pop out but the black clouds are winning. I have cleared a small very sheltered area of my yard so that even if it is too breezy on his grassy area Lola can at least have a change of scene when it warms up.
> I am still working (off and on) and heading to the shops this pm.


 Always glad to hear from you.Too bad that it's raining back there. Here it's been nice and sunny, and as predicted temperature dropped to a maximum of 26 degrees Celcius. Therefore Oli and I went out for a walk in the lovely sun w/o sandstorms. Hopefully, the sun will manage to show up, back there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well I know I've just skimmed the surface of dairy puns and could keep churning them out all afternoon to milk them for all they're worth but sadly I have to go now so ..........................to be continued?!


Best stop.
Though your jokes are udderly legen-dairy, I myself lactose types of pun.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Hello and Good Morning TFO.
> 
> How is everyone doing.
> 
> We will hit low 80s today, it is the first time over a month. time to take all the torts outside.



It was pretty warm here yesterday too...and going to be even warmer today. I'd better run errands early!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning.
> We good.
> Hope you good too.


 I likes this Englishl anguage, does you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Best stop.
> Though your jokes are udderly legen-dairy, I myself lactose types of pun.


***BAD PUN ALERT***
Why did the milk want a pony?
It was spoiled.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Someone finished the milk.
HOW DAIRY DO THAT!?!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> When do your schools let out? In this area graduations are Mother's Day weekend and the following week the rest of the kids are out.



June 11th for us. We head back around Aug. 20.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning everybody ! 40 hours of overtime in the last two weeks is enough for me . Today marks a new person to take over that crap .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Hello and Good Morning TFO.
> 
> How is everyone doing.
> 
> We will hit low 80s today, it is the first time over a month. time to take all the torts outside.


Hi, Steven, enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I likes this Englishl anguage, does you?


Ooo arrr, that oi does.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Morning everybody ! 40 hours of overtime in the last two weeks is enough for me . Today marks a new person to take over that crap .


Morning, and enjoy a well earned rest.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ooo arrr, that oi does.


 hahahaha!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, and enjoy a well earned rest.


 Well said Adam!


----------



## mike taylor

I don't know about rest ??? Seems my weekend was planned for me again ! I hate it when that happens . I'm going to try to meet up with Mini to checkout Buddy the Aldabra tortoise.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> I can see that Lyn W and Adam are a potentially lethal combination!!!!!!!!


 They really are!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right.
> I wish more people had this attitude.


 Very hard to find such a faithful and helpful friend these days, isn't it? But I've found at least THREE. Guess who.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I don't know about rest ??? Seems my weekend was planned for me again ! I hate it when that happens . I'm going to try to meet up with Mini to checkout Buddy the Aldabra tortoise.


Well, hope you manage to have some fun.
Hope you get to see Buddy, buddy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Very hard to find such a faithful and helpful friend these days, isn't it? But I've found at least THREE. Guess who.


Vladimir Putin, Oliver Kahn and Madonna?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Vladimir Putin, Oliver Kahn and Madonna?


 Yet again I'm going to have to say...._hahahaha! _No, NONE of them. I'm 100% sure you know who I mean. With reference to those three you mentioned, you seem to have forgotten Messi (UGH!)


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, hope you manage to have some fun.
> Hope you get to see Buddy, buddy.


Me too!


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> *My Release*
> I want a land that is evergreen,
> A land I've never seen,
> Where none will stand between
> What I have longed for...
> .....
> But since forever I've been wronged even more,
> I need to heal,
> Cuts and sores...
> .....
> Then the bird soars,
> not tied down anymore.
> Like a mocking bird,
> My songs will be heard,
> Hoping the corrupt won't be stirred,
> But I have a last word,
> To share,
> A simple fact to declare,
> Love is like a flare,
> A fire to keep you alive,
> Whose intensity can impair.
> 
> Had some time to write this, what do guys think?


Sounds like you want a new world order.

Morning guys. How's everyone doing? My back and hip are jacked up. I had a fall trying to climb over the cement blocks in the backyard. I lost my balance, and landed on my back with Baby Runt in my hands. She never felt a thing cause I cushioned her with my belly, but man or man, that extra 30 pounds put a hurting on me. Today, I could barely get out of bed.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Sounds like you want a new world order.


Yes... Finally Someone understands...
WE WILL CREATE A MODERN TORTOISE EMPIRE!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Yes... Finally Someone understands...
> WE WILL CREATE A MODERN TORTOISE EMPIRE!


Wow. I got a little carried away.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Sounds like you want a new world order.
> 
> Morning guys. How's everyone doing? My back and hip are jacked up. I had a fall trying to climb over the cement blocks in the backyard. I lost my balance, and landed on my back with Baby Runt in my hands. She never felt a thing cause I cushioned her with my belly, but man or man, that extra 30 pounds put a hurting on me. Today, I could barely get out of bed.


Sorry you were hurt. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Morning everybody ! 40 hours of overtime in the last two weeks is enough for me . Today marks a new person to take over that crap .


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## bouaboua

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Steven, enjoy the sunshine!


Thank you Sir. we will do!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Morning, Kathy!!



Good morning !!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Mice are pretty quiet. I think you'd do better with a bigger Have-A-Heart type trap.



Your right! My husband saw the rat this morning!! Yuck!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

sibi said:


> Sounds like you want a new world order.
> 
> Morning guys. How's everyone doing? My back and hip are jacked up. I had a fall trying to climb over the cement blocks in the backyard. I lost my balance, and landed on my back with Baby Runt in my hands. She never felt a thing cause I cushioned her with my belly, but man or man, that extra 30 pounds put a hurting on me. Today, I could barely get out of bed.


Crikey, that must have hurt.
Take a nice soothing bath or get a massage.


----------



## sibi

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey, that must have hurt.
> Take a nice soothing bath or get a massage.


Did that. The deep muscle massage was great, but I hurt even more now. But, in a day or two, it should get better, unless I twisted my skeleton out of sort, ugh !!!


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning/afternoon/ eveningto *torts* *first*, then tort owners.


----------



## Gillian M

I should have said: 'A special good evening to Tidgy from Oli, with a _*BIG*_ _*KISS*_!'


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


Yeah ! The extra cash is going into my boat ! Time to hit the water and fill my freezer .


----------



## Abdulla6169

_What the hell?_
Only now I'm starting to resent,
How can you feel discontent?
Damn, why should I even repent?
The thing is you can't lament
My true intent!
It's true I'm a manic,
You say an identity I lack...
Realizing who I am will give you a heart attack,
You say I'll become a nobody,
But I'm just being me,
And I frankly don't care if you disagree,
In your eyes I'm an infidel,
My current state make you unwell,
But what the hell?!?!
All I want is to do is lose myself,
So this is farwell.

I write poetry when I'm stressed.... I can write things like this all day.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> June 11th for us. We head back around Aug. 20.


We don't finish until 17th July and go back the beginning of Sept (notice I can't tell you the exact date of going back - wonder why?) Only 6 weeks for us and some education minister would like to change that too


----------



## Lyn W

sibi said:


> Sounds like you want a new world order.
> 
> Morning guys. How's everyone doing? My back and hip are jacked up. I had a fall trying to climb over the cement blocks in the backyard. I lost my balance, and landed on my back with Baby Runt in my hands. She never felt a thing cause I cushioned her with my belly, but man or man, that extra 30 pounds put a hurting on me. Today, I could barely get out of bed.


Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Lyn W

mike taylor said:


> Yeah ! The extra cash is going into my boat ! Time to hit the water and fill my freezer .


If you have any more rain you'll be able to use it to get to work.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> I likes this Englishl anguage, does you?


I loves it I does


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> I likes this Englishl anguage, does you?


*to be said in a Arabic accent*:
Me also I love za English and za beoblez of English.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Lucky you
> (Just joking).



Lucky yes and no. I do feel bad when I leave all the work for the rest of the Mods.

The other day, when I was talking about the old rose bush by the alley that is smelling so good, you asked for a picture. While I can not give you a current picture, here is an old one.




I need sometime to take a full bush picture.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Lucky yes and no. I do feel bad when I leave all the work for the rest of the Mods.
> 
> The other day, when I was talking about the old rose bush by the alley that is smelling so good, you asked for a picture. While I can not give you a current picture, here is an old one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need sometime to take a full bush picture.


It's so beautiful!!! 
Wow, you must be great at gardening


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> June 11th for us. We head back around Aug. 20.



Your school year is much longer then ours.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Sounds like you want a new world order.
> 
> Morning guys. How's everyone doing? My back and hip are jacked up. I had a fall trying to climb over the cement blocks in the backyard. I lost my balance, and landed on my back with Baby Runt in my hands. She never felt a thing cause I cushioned her with my belly, but man or man, that extra 30 pounds put a hurting on me. Today, I could barely get out of bed.



Sibi stop trying to kill yourself off!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Your right! My husband saw the rat this morning!! Yuck!!!



I hope those get caught soon.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> It's so beautiful!!!
> Wow, you must be great at gardening



Not in the least. I kill plants with the greatest of ease.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Not in the least. I kill plants with the greatest of ease.


Still better than me...


----------



## Momof4

sibi said:


> Sounds like you want a new world order.
> 
> Morning guys. How's everyone doing? My back and hip are jacked up. I had a fall trying to climb over the cement blocks in the backyard. I lost my balance, and landed on my back with Baby Runt in my hands. She never felt a thing cause I cushioned her with my belly, but man or man, that extra 30 pounds put a hurting on me. Today, I could barely get out of bed.



Ouch! Try some stretching and ice! 
I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Still better than me...



Have you even tried?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Have you even tried?


Yes, and they are all deaded now.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I loves it I does


 Hi Lyn, need private lessons via tort forum? (Joking-if my words hurt/annoy you please tell me and I'll use my *brakes* in future).


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Yes, and they are all deaded now.



Keep trying. Like I said, I kill lots of plants.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff (my better half) is doing a "drive by taking his wife out for supper" today. He has to see me to get his month supply of chemo. He is on his way to WA.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Keep trying. Like I said, I kill lots of plants.


I'll just hire a gardener.... That'll work.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Jeff (my better half) is doing a "drive by taking his wife out for supper" today. He has to see me to get his month supply of chemo. He is on his way to WA.


Hope you have fun!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night all!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night! My parents took away my phone... Anyways, it's funny they forgot I have an iPad (or two) and a computer.... !


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn, need private lessons via tort forum? (Joking-if my words hurt/annoy you please tell me and I'll use my *brakes* in future).


I would loves sum Gillian -I fink I ned sum.

No offence taken at all Gillian I don't take myself seriously - and neither does anyone else!! 
I've certainly no objection to a bit of harmless teasing.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night! My parents took away my phone... Anyways, it's funny they forgot I have an iPad (or two) and a computer.... !


Good night Abdulla sleep well - when you've finished playing posting on you Ipad and PC


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night all!


 Good night and sweet dreams, although you're still wide awake.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I would loves sum Gillian -I fink I ned sum.
> 
> No offence taken at all Gillian I don't take myself seriously - and neither does anyone else!!
> I've certainly no objection to a bit of harmless teasing.


 Great! Know why I'm asking? Simply because I'm a terribly _*sensitive*_ person, and obviously don't want/like to be hurt. Therefore I don't have the right to hurt anyone, particularly a true friend like you.

So you _*gives*_ me green light?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Great! Know why I'm asking? Simply because I'm a terribly _*sensitive*_ person, and obviously don't want/like to be hurt. Therefore I don't have the right to hurt anyone, particularly a true friend like you.
> 
> So you _*gives*_ me green light?


I certainly does!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I certainly does!


 Thanks you my deer. (not my dear!)


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks you my deer. (not my dear!)


Did you and Oli enjoy your walk today?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I'll just hire a gardener.... That'll work.



Will work, but the is a magic that comes from working with plants and soil.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night all!



Sweet dreams.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night! My parents took away my phone... Anyways, it's funny they forgot I have an iPad (or two) and a computer.... !



Did you do something wrong?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Jeff (my better half) is doing a "drive by taking his wife out for supper" today. He has to see me to get his month supply of chemo. He is on his way to WA.



Yay!! Enjoy your supper! Mexican?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Yay!! Enjoy your supper! Mexican?



No. He just told me he wants to go to a bar that serves prime rib.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> No. He just told me he wants to go to a bar that serves prime rib.



Prime rib sounds so good right now!! Are you getting all gussied up? Will there be music tonight, in the bar?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Did you and Oli enjoy your walk today?


 Oh yes we certainly did, and here the weather was of great help: it wasn't boiling hot but at the same time it was nice and sunny. Oli kept roaming around and each and every person who saw Oli would stop and stare in astonishment, surprise, even shock. People in this part of the world are still unable to give and take with pets I'm afraid. Don't know how long it'll take them.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Prime rib sounds so good right now!! Are you getting all gussied up? Will there be music tonight, in the bar?



Nope just me in my jeans and tshirt. No music, it is a sports bar. He has to take a 30 min break, so will leave as soon as he is done eating.


----------



## Momof4

Seriously! Who is going to know if he spent an hour or so eating?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> No. He just told me he wants to go to a bar that serves prime rib.


 Enjoy it!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Did you do something wrong?


 Hmmmhmmmm. I wonder.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That Taylor swift chick, the beber dude and The Cookie Monster?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wait, was I just sleep posting? Ttyl.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wait, was I just sleep posting? Ttyl.



Are you delirious today? Get some sleep!


----------



## Momof4

I forgot to say "Happy Friday!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I forgot to say "Happy Friday!"
> View attachment 131965


And to you too.


----------



## mike taylor

Thank god ! It's Friday! I think I will open a beer tonight and jump in my pool . I need to buy me on of them ..... I'm on break signs and hang it close by . Then when someone asks I point to the sign and give them the finger.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Seriously! Who is going to know if he spent an hour or so eating?



His logs will show how long and where he stopped. The trucks do that automatically. They would just not know what he is doing. He will no doubt and up being stopped for an hour. He legally needed a 30 minute break.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Thank god ! It's Friday! I think I will open a beer tonight and jump in my pool . I need to buy me on of them ..... I'm on break signs and hang it close by . Then when someone asks I point to the sign and give them the finger.


I'm going to open my pool and jump in my beer.
Like the sign idea.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Thank god ! It's Friday! I think I will open a beer tonight and jump in my pool . I need to buy me on of them ..... I'm on break signs and hang it close by . Then when someone asks I point to the sign and give them the finger.



sounds good.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Enjoy it!



I plan too.


----------



## Moozillion

When Vladimir Putin was just a boy, was he then Ladimir Putin?
When he's happy is he Gladimir Putin?
When he loses a game of chess, is he Sadimir Putin?
When he fathers a child is he Dadimir Putin?
If he loses his mind will he be Madimir Putin?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> When Vladimir Putin was just a boy, was he then Ladimir Putin?
> When he's happy is he Gladimir Putin?
> When he loses a game of chess, is he Sadimir Putin?
> When he fathers a child is he Dadimir Putin?
> If he loses his mind will he be Madimir Putin?


Oh, mercy!


----------



## teresaf

Moozillion said:


> When Vladimir Putin was just a boy, was he then Ladimir Putin?
> When he's happy is he Gladimir Putin?
> When he loses a game of chess, is he Sadimir Putin?
> When he fathers a child is he Dadimir Putin?
> If he loses his mind will he be Madimir Putin?


 I know there's a fart joke in there somewhere....Come on people...help me find it!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> When Vladimir Putin was just a boy, was he then Ladimir Putin?
> When he's happy is he Gladimir Putin?
> When he loses a game of chess, is he Sadimir Putin?
> When he fathers a child is he Dadimir Putin?
> If he loses his mind will he be Madimir Putin?



If he is unfaithful to his wife will he be Cadimir Putin?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

teresaf said:


> I know there's a fart joke in there somewhere....Come on people...help me find it!


Pootin ?
Poo tin ?
Hmmm.


----------



## Lyn W

How about Tutin Putin ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How about Tutin Putin ?


Better.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> When Vladimir Putin was just a boy, was he then Ladimir Putin?
> When he's happy is he Gladimir Putin?
> When he loses a game of chess, is he Sadimir Putin?
> When he fathers a child is he Dadimir Putin?
> If he loses his mind will he be Madimir Putin?



If he follows trends will he be Fadimir Putin?

Now look what you started Bea


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Moozillion said:


> When Vladimir Putin was just a boy, was he then Ladimir Putin?
> When he's happy is he Gladimir Putin?
> When he loses a game of chess, is he Sadimir Putin?
> When he fathers a child is he Dadimir Putin?
> If he loses his mind will he be Madimir Putin?


----------



## teresaf

Lyn W said:


> How about Tutin Putin ?


 Yep! THERE it is! Good Job!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Guess _what _guys!
I finalized signing up for fall classes today!! I was a little late for spring  but I've got it now 
I scored over a 1000 on my Sats, so I only have to take one English and two Math classes.
All online college... Tri-C 
I haven't signed up for anything else, though...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I'm sure someone beat me to it!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Will work, but the is a magic that comes from working with plants and soil.


I saw a sign today, at the craft store, that said 'Gardening is better than therapy.
And you get tomatoes.'


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Guess _what _guys!
> I finalized signing up for fall classes today!! I was a little late for spring  but I've got it now
> I scored over a 1000 on my Sats, so I only have to take one English and two Math classes.
> All online college... Tri-C
> I haven't signed up for anything else, though...




Sounds good.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Did you do something wrong?


Used it for too long...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That Taylor swift chick, the beber dude and The Cookie Monster?


Yes. They are ALL the spawn of... this guy.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I saw a sign today, at the craft store, that said 'Gardening is better than therapy.
> And you get tomatoes.'



So very true. Cheaper too.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Used it for too long...


How long have you been on (device you're using to access TFO)?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How long have you been on (device you're using to access TFO)?


5 minutes. I slept for 6 hrs then I came back...


----------



## AZtortMom

Hey everyone


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Hey everyone


Hello Noel ! ! !


----------



## tortdad

How good of climbers are box turtles? I'm getting ready to build the outdoor pen for them and the old lady wants me to use that little white picket fence stuff you buy in rolls from the garden section of Home Depot. I'm afraid the little guys could squeeze through so I would want to line it with chicken wire but if I do that I'd be worried they could climb right out.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> How good of climbers are box turtles? I'm getting ready to build the outdoor pen for them and the old lady wants me to use that little white picket fence stuff you buy in rolls from the garden section of Home Depot. I'm afraid the little guys could squeeze through so I would want to line it with chicken wire but if I do that I'd be worried they could climb right out.



Very good


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Very good


That's what I thought


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hey everyone


Hello........ and goodnight from me!
It's past my bed time so have fun and will catch up with you all tomorrow.

Night, night all


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Hello........ and goodnight from me!
> It's past my bed time so have fun and will catch up with you all tomorrow.
> 
> Night, night all


Night!


----------



## Myroli

Can someone with sulcatas help me out by reading my new thread in the sulcata section?


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello Noel ! ! !


Hi there *waves*


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there *waves*


*waves back*
How are you this afternoon?


----------



## mike taylor

Well I got the beer no time for the pool .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Well I got the beer no time for the pool .


Boooooo


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Hey everyone


HihiHI


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> *waves back*
> How are you this afternoon?


I'm good  how are you?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> HihiHI


Hey you  how are you?*waves*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> If he follows trends will he be Fadimir Putin?
> 
> Now look what you started Bea


So if he's naughty he's Badimir Putin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Guess _what _guys!
> I finalized signing up for fall classes today!! I was a little late for spring  but I've got it now
> I scored over a 1000 on my Sats, so I only have to take one English and two Math classes.
> All online college... Tri-C
> I haven't signed up for anything else, though...


Congrats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hey everyone


Hiya, Noel.
Good evening to you.


----------



## Jacqui

Super was good, the company even better. Now we have a heavy rain with strong winds.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Super was good, the company even better. Now we have a heavy rain with strong winds.


I think you're finely catching what flooded us Monday


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hiya, Noel.
> Good evening to you.


Hola Adam *waves*  how are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hola Adam *waves*  how are you?


Bit tired, just finished watching TV with wifey.
And you?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bit tired, just finished watching TV with wifey.
> And you?


Tired too. Pretty busy week. We are just chilling watching TV


----------



## mike taylor

Just finished setting some mouse traps out back . Seen a little one this morning by my tortoises enclosure . First time I have ever seen a mouse back there . They have came to the wrong red necks yard . Flooded woods be dammed . I will murder every rat I see . First set the bait . Then add a red light so my scope works . Then drink more beer . See a rat shoot a rat . Sounds like a good time to me . Plus I set some snap traps .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Congrats.


Thanks!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Hey you  how are you?*waves*


Pretty fantastical, you?


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> When Vladimir Putin was just a boy, was he then Ladimir Putin?
> When he's happy is he Gladimir Putin?
> When he loses a game of chess, is he Sadimir Putin?
> When he fathers a child is he Dadimir Putin?
> If he loses his mind will he be Madimir Putin?


 That's a funny one!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Just finished setting some mouse traps out back . Seen a little one this morning by my tortoises enclosure . First time I have ever seen a mouse back there . They have came to the wrong red necks yard . Flooded woods be dammed . I will murder every rat I see . First set the bait . Then add a red light so my scope works . Then drink more beer . See a rat shoot a rat . Sounds like a good time to me . Plus I set some snap traps .


Do you have any cats? 
Send the mice over here.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> P
> 
> retty fantastical, you?


Pretty good. 
Just chilling now. 
Hubby is napping while torts are tucked in for the night


----------



## mike taylor

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Do you have any cats?
> Send the mice over here.


No cats son is allergic to them . I have snap traps ,beer ,and a 22 rifle.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, mercy!


 Oh mercy! And you put him on my friends list Adam....NO COMMENTS. (Joking)


----------



## sibi

I thought I didn't have rats in my neighborhood , but one evening, I was going to my torts enclosure (shed) and I saw some run real fast pass the large tree. I think it was a large rat! what can I do to find out if there's one in my backyard?


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> I thought I didn't have rats in my neighborhood , but one evening, I was going to my torts enclosure (shed) and I saw some run real fast pass the large tree. I think it was a large rat! what can I do to find out if there's one in my backyard?


Hi Sibi *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> I thought I didn't have rats in my neighborhood , but one evening, I was going to my torts enclosure (shed) and I saw some run real fast pass the large tree. I think it was a large rat! what can I do to find out if there's one in my backyard?


Maybe set a humane trap?


----------



## sibi

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Sibi *waves*



Hey Noel... how are you? I've been busy caring for Baby Runt .


----------



## sibi

AZtortMom said:


> Maybe set a humane trap?



What's a humane trap?


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Used it for too long...


 I imagined so. Parents don't like their children to "stick" to laptop, phones, computers, which I understand: they are extremely unhealthy on the long run. Imagine that in Jordan blood pressure, diabetes and heart problems are on the rise due to the fact thaat people are using these devices 24/7 and consequently *NOT* _*MOVING*_.


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> Hey Noel... how are you? I've been busy caring for Baby Runt .


I'm good  
Give Baby Runt some love rubs for me


----------



## Momof4

Just left the Dr for my daughter, her finger is infected. Time for a drink and a Padre game.


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> What's a humane trap?


It's a rectangular trap that is set that the animal is lured into by good smelly food. It is triggered by a pad they step on once they enter it and a door closes behind them. It does not kill or harm them, thus the name, a humane or give a heart trap.
I use one on my property


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Just left the Dr for my daughter, her finger is infected. Time for a drink and a Padre game.


I love baseball!
I'm sorry to hear about your daughter's finger. I hope it heals quickly


----------



## sibi

AZtortMom said:


> It's a rectangular trap that is set that the animal is lured into by good smelly food. It is triggered by a pad they step on once they enter it and a door closes behind them. It does not kill or harm them, thus the name, a humane or give a heart trap.
> I use one on my property


Will look into that. 

Baseball was my favorite sport to watch. Now, though, I only have time to watch the series only. Same with football (Superbowl ) , and basketball. I'd love to watch soccer if it were a sport here.


----------



## mike taylor

I find I only catch coons and opossums in them traps . Rats can chew through a steel drain pipes . So them little wires are nothing .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

whats up?


----------



## mike taylor

Nothing much killing rats .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Nothing much killing rats .


cool.


----------



## mike taylor

Them little rat bass turds! See what did there. ^


----------



## sibi

mike taylor said:


> I find I only catch coons and opossums in them traps . Rats can chew through a steel drain pipes . So them little wires are nothing .


Oh no, then than that won't work. Shooting them is the nay solution? I don't ow


mike taylor said:


> Them little rat bass turds! See what did there. ^



Have you killed any yet? I hate these nasty things to. My previous comment got killed. My tablet crashed. I was asking if shooting them was the only solution? I can't shoot anything on my neighborhood. Besides, I don't own a gun


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning Guys


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Guys


Morning


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Thanks!


Congratulations and of course....good luck.

(Sorry for the spelling mistake: am exhausted andcannot concentrate).


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Guys


 Good morning.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Guess _what _guys!
> I finalized signing up for fall classes today!! I was a little late for spring  but I've got it now
> I scored over a 1000 on my Sats, so I only have to take one English and two Math classes.
> All online college... Tri-C
> I haven't signed up for anything else, though...


Definite congrats


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Guys


Morning!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


 Good morning and hope you're well.

Am exhausted and sleep is still giving me trouble.


----------



## Momof4

Still trying to catch our rat in the attic!


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Just left the Dr for my daughter, her finger is infected. Time for a drink and a Padre game.


 Good morning (it's almost 7am here).

Sincerely hope to hear your daughter is better soon. Good luck.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Still trying to catch our rat in the attic!


 Good morning. A cat would be of help in such a case.


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> I love baseball!
> I'm sorry to hear about your daughter's finger. I hope it heals quickly



Thank you! Got antibiotics and now soaking her thumb in hot water. 

I love watching sports. I don't know stats and all that jazz, I just enjoy watching!


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning. A cat would be of help in such a case.



My husband is allergic to cats and the attic is full of insulation and gross stuff!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> If he follows trends will he be Fadimir Putin?
> 
> Now look what you started Bea


If he wears a tartan is he Plaidimir Putin?


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Thank you! Got antibiotics and now soaking her thumb in hot water.
> 
> I love watching sports. I don't know stats and all that jazz, I just enjoy watching!


 Hope to hear she's better SOON. How did she hurt herself?

I love watching football-not American football, which may sound strange as it's the one game 99.9999% of the females dislike. What's your favourite sport?


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> My husband is allergic to cats and the attic is full of insulation and gross stuff!


 Sorry about that. Wish I could help. Take care.


----------



## sibi

Moozillion said:


> If he wears a tartan is he Plaidimir Putin?



If he were a killer would he be Killermir Putin?


----------



## Moozillion

Moozillion said:


> If he wears a tartan is he Plaidimir Putin?


If he does something surprising, is he Egadimir Putin?
When he gets out of the bath, is he Uncladimir Putin?


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> If he does something surprising, is he Egadimir Putin?
> When he gets out of the bath, is he Uncladimir Putin?


 Goodness......you've driven the poor guy nuts!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Moozillion said:


> If he does something surprising, is he Egadimir Putin?
> When he gets out of the bath, is he Uncladimir Putin?


Visual aid:


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Hope to hear she's better SOON. How did she hurt herself?
> 
> I love watching football-not American football, which may sound strange as it's the one game 99.9999% of the females dislike. What's your favourite sport?



She pulled a hangnail and it just got infected. 

Hmmm, I love soccer! But also like basketball, baseball and football. 
I watch NASCAR and dirt bike racing.


----------



## mike taylor

sibi said:


> Oh no, then than that won't work. Shooting them is the nay solution? I don't ow
> 
> 
> Have you killed any yet? I hate these nasty things to. My previous comment got killed. My tablet crashed. I was asking if shooting them was the only solution? I can't shoot anything on my neighborhood. Besides, I don't own a gun


Did not see one . But I was drinking probably not quite enough . haha I'll have to see if I get one in my snap traps . If you buy a 22 you can get rat shot for it .Sounds like a bb gun and nobody knows a thing .


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> She pulled a hangnail and it just got infected.
> 
> Hmmm, I love soccer! But also like basketball, baseball and football.
> I watch NASCAR and dirt bike racing.


You may think I'm crazy ,but if you get a potato and cut a hole in it just big enough for her finger. Ijustt will pull the infection out overnight. I used to get hang nails all the time and my grandfather did this it works I promise . Try it .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> You may think I'm crazy ,but if you get a potato and cut a hole in it just big enough for her finger it will pull the infection out overnight. I used to get hang nails all the time and my grandfather did this it works I promise . Try it .


Potatoes are good mashed too. Works at making hunger pangs go away.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Potatoes are good mashed too. Works at making hunger pangs go away.


I'm telling you it works . No joke !


----------



## leigti

You can also rub the inside of a raw egg shell on the wound.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> You can also rub the inside of a raw egg shell on the wound.


This works as postage stamp glue as well.


----------



## Abdulla6169

*Flowering the Desert*
To you I'm pious and devout,
Without you I'm an eternity of drought,
Make the mirage I see real, 
Help me through this ordeal, 
Forget Diana's pleas, 
In her service we are but detainees, 
May the rainfall begin,
Purge this unbiblical sin,
From the pilgrim's hands;
Hold them tight, grant my demands, 
For you're my saint, 
Let the Lord answer my prayer, 
For He knows of my complaint,
He is All-Aware
Help me, lest I be in despair.


----------



## Lyn W

sibi said:


> I thought I didn't have rats in my neighborhood , but one evening, I was going to my torts enclosure (shed) and I saw some run real fast pass the large tree. I think it was a large rat! what can I do to find out if there's one in my backyard?



I read somewhere that where there's houses, apparently we are never more than a metre from a rat. Which is a bit creepy to think.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> It's a rectangular trap that is set that the animal is lured into by good smelly food. It is triggered by a pad they step on once they enter it and a door closes behind them. It does not kill or harm them, thus the name, a humane or give a heart trap.
> I use one on my property


I've got one too as I thought I had a rat around but can't kill anything. I would have just taken it for a little drive a few miles away to a local woods but not caught anything with it yet.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Guys


Good morning Abdulla


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Abdulla


Hey Lyn. Finished the reports yet?


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Lyn. Finished the reports yet?


Nope! I'm getting there but there are far too many distractions. Can't concentrate long enough. I was the same at university - my friends once locked me in my room so that I would finish an essay rather than go the student union bar!

I've decided I'm just going to just write one report for each subject, copy and paste it and just change the child's name - much quicker!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> If he wears a tartan is he Plaidimir Putin?


He advocates a return to old values.
So he's Tradimir Putin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Potatoes are good mashed too. Works at making hunger pangs go away.


And they're very good cut into nice shapes for potato cut artwork printing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've got one too as I thought I had a rat around but can't kill anything. I would have just taken it for a little drive a few miles away to a local woods but not caught anything with it yet.


Why would you take your trap for a little drive to the woods?
Trying to catch squirrels?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nope! I'm getting there but there are far too many distractions. Can't concentrate long enough. I was the same at university - my friends once locked me in my room so that I would finish an essay rather than go the student union bar!
> 
> I've decided I'm just going to just write one report for each subject, copy and paste it and just change the child's name - much quicker!


Do you not think that your jokes were the reason you got locked up?
Happens to me all the time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning fellow scute scrutinizers.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## smarch

Good morning all. Today I get to run a race at the Newport Naval Base in RI, it'll be pretty darn cool to be able to go on a restricted base!


----------



## smarch

Also I saw this and thought it was funny. 

http://www.mandatory.com/2015/05/29/pet-tortoise-lives-the-dream-while-owner-is-out-of-town/


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Good morning all. Today I get to run a race at the Newport Naval Base in RI, it'll be pretty darn cool to be able to go on a restricted base!


Have fun when you run that race!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Also I saw this and thought it was funny.
> 
> http://www.mandatory.com/2015/05/29/pet-tortoise-lives-the-dream-while-owner-is-out-of-town/


Morning, Sarah.
Hope Nank doesn't behave like this.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> She pulled a hangnail and it just got infected.
> 
> Hmmm, I love soccer! But also like basketball, baseball and football.
> I watch NASCAR and dirt bike racing.


 Good afternoon. Hope your daughter's finger is now better with antibiotics etc.


----------



## Moozillion

smarch said:


> Also I saw this and thought it was funny.
> 
> http://www.mandatory.com/2015/05/29/pet-tortoise-lives-the-dream-while-owner-is-out-of-town/


This is HILARIOUS!!!!
THANKS!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, Gillian, wifey's happy and playing with equally happy Tidgy.
i'm reading and waiting for my friend Zachariah to arrive.
Hoping you and Oli are having a good day.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I think you're finely catching what flooded us Monday



Here I thought we had sent all our lively weather down to you.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> My husband is allergic to cats and the attic is full of insulation and gross stuff!



Plus not all cats will kill mice or rats.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> I read somewhere that where there's houses, apparently we are never more than a metre from a rat. Which is a bit creepy to think.



Yeppers. Folks do not realize how many there are. Just because you do not see them, does not mean you do not have them.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Good morning all. Today I get to run a race at the Newport Naval Base in RI, it'll be pretty darn cool to be able to go on a restricted base!



Hope you have a blast!


----------



## Jacqui

Brrr it is chilly here this morning.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> I've got one too as I thought I had a rat around but can't kill anything. I would have just taken it for a little drive a few miles away to a local woods but not caught anything with it yet.



Reminds me of a video I saw, where a cadet caught a mouse in his garbage can. Took it to the woods to release it to it's freedom. Freedom lasted about a second, as a hawk swept down and nabbed the mouse.


----------



## Jacqui

Wondrous weekend to us all!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Still trying to catch our rat in the attic!



Rats are able to squeeze through very small holes. You won't be able to use the Have-a-heart trap to catch them. You'll either have to use poison or snap traps. The D-Con works real well killing them.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> You may think I'm crazy ,but if you get a potato and cut a hole in it just big enough for her finger. Ijustt will pull the infection out overnight. I used to get hang nails all the time and my grandfather did this it works I promise . Try it .



I will! Could I use a small red potato?
She is in some pain so I will give it a go!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Wondrous weekend to us all!



I'm planning to work on chopping down the jungles with my WeedEater. This is a back breaking job and I usually put it off so long that I can no longer see the tortoises (or the dog poop).


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Plus not all cats will kill mice or rats.



Our human society just started a barn cat program. You can adopt one for free to people with property and they keep the rats away! I think you have to adopt two because they are sorta feral. 

I just woke up so I'm not sure if that made sense


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I'm planning to work on chopping down the jungles with my WeedEater. This is a back breaking job and I usually put it off so long that I can no longer see the tortoises (or the dog poop).



Be careful and take small breaks!


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Good morning all. Today I get to run a race at the Newport Naval Base in RI, it'll be pretty darn cool to be able to go on a restricted base!




Have fun!!! We want pics after!!


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> Plus not all cats will kill mice or rats.



This is true! We have 3 indoor cats, and one day a MOUSE ran out from behind my fridge, ran the length of the kitchen and disappeared into a small hole under the dishwasher. One of my cats sat there watching it the whole time, didn't budge, then looked calmly up at me as if to say, "What do you think that was?"


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> I will! Could I use a small red potato?
> She is in some pain so I will give it a go!


Never used a red potatoes . Just a normal potato .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Our last cat in England used to bring mice into the kitchen and then let them loose.
They bred and the cat used to watch them running about at night.
i had to trap and kill them.
Horrible.


----------



## Momof4

Thanks for the tip @mike taylor!!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Never used a red potatoes . Just a normal potato .



It should work, it's the starch that helps I believe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> It should work, it's the starch that helps I believe.


Yes, I'm sure smarch would help if she could.


----------



## mike taylor

You are welcome . It works it really does .


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I'm planning to work on chopping down the jungles with my WeedEater. This is a back breaking job and I usually put it off so long that I can no longer see the tortoises (or the dog poop).


Looks like it going to be a hot day in your area, take easy and working on a small area at a time. Or only work in the cooler part of the day. A hat, sunglasses and lots drinking water My Lady! ! ! !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian, wifey's happy and playing with equally happy Tidgy.
> i'm reading and waiting for my friend Zachariah to arrive.
> Hoping you and Oli are having a good day.


 Thanks a lot your post.

We're so-so.I didn't get much sleep last night. Moreover, _*Oli*_ *is* *worrying* me.

It seems you're now busy, so I'll talk to you later. Meanwhile, take care.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Looks like it going to be a hot day in your area, take easy and working on a small area at a time. Or only work in the cooler part of the day. A hat, sunglasses and lots drinking water My Lady! ! ! !


I would love to see a picture of Jacqui in hat and glasses


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks a lot your post.
> 
> We're so-so.I didn't get much sleep last night. Moreover, _*Oli*_ *is* *worrying* me.
> 
> It seems you're now busy, so I'll talk to you later. Meanwhile, take care.


Morning
I hope you are well


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Yeppers. Folks do not realize how many there are. Just because you do not see them, does not mean you do not have them.


 Oh yes. I too read what you mentioned Jacqui: there's at least a mouse in every house even if we don't see them...UGH!


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes. I too read what you mentioned Jacqui: there's at least a mouse in every house even if we don't see them...UGH!


Ugh is right. Too bad torts don't have a liking for rats


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Looks like it going to be a hot day in your area, take easy and working on a small area at a time. Or only work in the cooler part of the day. A hat, sunglasses and lots drinking water My Lady! ! ! !


Morning Sir


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning
> I hope you are well


 Hi and thanks you post as well as your question.

Am so-so: _*sleep*_ is still giving me _*trouble. *_Moreover Oli  (my beloved tort is worrying me).

How's you daughter's finger now? Better I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks a lot your post.
> 
> We're so-so.I didn't get much sleep last night. Moreover, _*Oli*_ *is* *worrying* me.
> 
> It seems you're now busy, so I'll talk to you later. Meanwhile, take care.


Tidgy sends multiple hugs and kisses to Oli.
And so do wifey and I.
What's worrying you about Oli?
Nothing serious, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Hiya, "waves" !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy sends multiple hugs and kisses to Oli.
> And so do wifey and I.
> What's worrying you about Oli?
> Nothing serious, I hope.


 I'll send you a private converation ok?

Regards to Wifey and a big KISS and HUGS to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I'll send you a private converation ok?
> 
> Regards to Wifey and a big KISS and HUGS to Tidgy from Oli.


Ok, speak soon.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning USA and far away !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Good morning USA and far away !


Hello, Mike and USA !


----------



## mike taylor

Good day Sir!


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi and thanks you post as well as your question.
> 
> Am so-so: _*sleep*_ is still giving me _*trouble. *_Moreover Oli  (my beloved tort is worrying me).
> 
> How's you daughter's finger now? Better I hope.



She is fine. It hurts, but she's tough!

Sorry you didn't sleep well


----------



## mike taylor

Why is pig belly fat so delicious ? Bacon!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Why is pig belly fat so delicious ? Bacon!!!!!!


Yummmmmmmy!
After cheese, it's the best thing.
And cheese and bacon!!!
Unbeatable.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, speak soon.


 Thanks a lot your concern, I sent you a conv.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> She is fine. It hurts, but she's tough!
> 
> Sorry you didn't sleep well


 Glad to hear your daughter is better and that she's.....tough.

I think too much, I'm an extremely _*sensitive*_ person and any little thing is able to take away my sleep. Doctors have not been able help here. It's just: either I sleep or I don't.

Thank you very much your kind words.


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> Good morning USA and far away !


 Good evening from Jordan.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> I would love to see a picture of Jacqui in hat and glasses


+ 1 here.

I will love to see both @Jacqui and @Yvonne G side by side in hat and sun glasses with a weed wacker in hand! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Sir


Good Morning My Lady! ! ! !


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning My Lady! ! ! !


 Good evening how are you?


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> Reminds me of a video I saw, where a cadet caught a mouse in his garbage can. Took it to the woods to release it to it's freedom. Freedom lasted about a second, as a hawk swept down and nabbed the mouse.


 I suppose that's nature though - better than stuff that makes the rat's stomach burst.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why would you take your trap for a little drive to the woods?
> Trying to catch squirrels?


No the rat silly! Then after our trip to the woods I may take it to the park......I know how to give a rat a good time!


----------



## bouaboua

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening how are you?


I'm well. 

Enjoy my sunny weekend, first time in about a month.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Thanks for the tip @mike taylor!!
> View attachment 132003



It looks like the other fingers might be swollen too. Have her sit with her hand up over her head. She can support it - like on the back of the couch, etc. or across the top of her head.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Looks like it going to be a hot day in your area, take easy and working on a small area at a time. Or only work in the cooler part of the day. A hat, sunglasses and lots drinking water My Lady! ! ! !



Well, there's no danger of my overheating. I scraped the weeds in the cactus garden and picked them up (all in the shade) and was so hot afterwards that I'm now in the house and the dream of operating the WeedEater is just that - a dream.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> I would love to see a picture of Jacqui in hat and glasses



I would love to see a picture of jacqui period.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No the rat silly! Then after our trip to the woods I may take it to the park......I know how to give a rat a good time!


Me too.
I would take them out for a ratatouille, but it's improdent to ask.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> I'm well.
> 
> Enjoy my sunny weekend, first time in about a month.


Getting a nice sun tan? 
My bald patch is burning here!
Have to keep my hat on.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too.
> I would take them out for a ratatouille, but it's improdent to ask.


They also like a game of hide and squeak.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They also like a game of hide and squeak.


Last time I tried poisoning a rat, it ate it and lived, so i'm assuming it was Ratsputin.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Well, there's no danger of my overheating. I scraped the weeds in the cactus garden and picked them up (all in the shade) and was so hot afterwards that I'm now in the house and the dream of operating the WeedEater is just that - a dream.


With a ice-tea in one hand and ice cream on the other. Dream of the WeedEater at work........Very nice.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> I'm well.
> 
> Enjoy my sunny weekend, first time in about a month.


Good. Have a nice time.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Our human society just started a barn cat program. You can adopt one for free to people with property and they keep the rats away! I think you have to adopt two because they are sorta feral.
> 
> I just woke up so I'm not sure if that made sense



I sure hope they do not claim they will keep the mice and rats away.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Last time I tried poisoning a rat, it ate it and lived, so i'm assuming it was Ratsputin.


The last time I tried to catch one it escaped on a bar hanging on ropes - it was a trap ease artist


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I would love to see a picture of Jacqui in hat and glasses



lol he said that for Yvonne. I do wear glasses and I do have two big floppy hats. I only wear them when it is really hot and sunny. Wear the ball so ones in the truck.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Ugh is right. Too bad torts don't have a liking for rats



They do, just they can not usually catch them.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> + 1 here.
> 
> I will love to see both @Jacqui and  side by side in hat and sun glasses with a weed wacker in hand! ! ! !




why? I would just like to have some time near Yvonne without the weedwacker.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The last time I tried to catch one it escaped on a bar hanging on ropes - it was a trap ease artist


Mine used a long stick.
He was a vole vaulter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night!


Night-night, Abdulla.
Sleep well.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I would love to see a picture of jacqui period.



But you have and also saw me in person once.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night!


Goodnight Abdulla sleep well


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night!


(He says while staying logged on)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> (He says while staying logged on)


 I'm really going to sleep now. I promise!!!


----------



## tortdad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm really going to sleep now. I promise!!!


 Just got back from my sons first football practice of the summer and I got suckered into be an assistant coach. I found out they have 4-5 year old age group for flag football sibi signed Noah up too. Looks like my boys will be running extra laps for coach dad!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

At some point yesterday, I fell asleep posting.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine used a long stick.
> He was a vole vaulter.


I once had sword fight with a group of small rats....turned out to be the three mouseketeers.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> At some point yesterday, I fell asleep posting.


When you woke up were you hanging over the mail box?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I once had sword fight with a group of small rats....turned out to be the three mouseketeers.


That must have rattled you. 
Shrewdly done.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> At some point yesterday, I fell asleep posting.



Your working to hard!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Your working to hard!


Or just not getting needed sleep.


----------



## Gillian M

Hello everyone!


----------



## AZtortMom

It's suppose 106 today. 
I think I'm going to catch up on Mad Men. The torts may need to borrow Jacqui's big hat and sunglasses


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello everyone!


Hi there! *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Or just not getting needed sleep.


I know that feeling


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> I know that feeling


 Talk to me about not getting enough sleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> It's suppose 106 today.
> I think I'm going to catch up on Mad Men. The torts may need to borrow Jacqui's big hat and sunglasses


Is Mad Men recommended then? 
Or are you referring to some of the guys on the forum?


----------



## jaizei

don't get mad, get angry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

With a slogan like that, I don't know how angryman.com failed to thrive.


----------



## AZtortMom

jaizei said:


> With a slogan like that, I don't know how angryman.com failed to thrive.


You guys are hilarious

Yes, I highly recommend Mad Men. It's on cable, but for cheap asses like me, I watch it on Netflix


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here, the cats have a cat door to come and go as they please. They bring all manner of dead or alive critters inside with them. I just took the first garter snake of the year out. Happily alive and no visible injuries. Last year the chipmunk running across the kitchen counter and wanting to make a home in the dishwasher insulation was the topper!


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here, the cats have a cat door to come and go as they please. They bring all manner of dead or alive critters inside with them. I just took the first garter snake of the year out. Happily alive and no visible injuries. Last year the chipmunk running across the kitchen counter and wanting to make a home in the dishwasher insulation was the topper!


I LOVE my torts so much


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> I LOVE my torts so much


F'ing LOL !!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> F'ing LOL !!!!!


I'm here all week *bowing*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I'm here all week *bowing*


Hurray!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurray!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Sure glad I do not live in Noel's neighborhood today.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Sure glad I do not live in Noel's neighborhood today.



Me too, that's too hot!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've ventured into town. Got a hankering for fish and chips and a cold coors.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Sure glad I do not live in Noel's neighborhood today.


It is hot indeed


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've ventured into town. Got a hankering for fish and chips and a cold coors.


Fish and chips...hmmm good


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Fish and chips...hmmm good


We'll see. The smoking area is full of none smokers, so I won't be doing that. I was just gonna bounce out for a fast smoke before food, but the grief the servers would get makes it unacceptable.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've ventured into town. Got a hankering for fish and chips and a cold coors.


I like the idea! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not near as good as the fish and chips I had with You and company, Steven.


----------



## jaizei

I think I may have found Christmas presents for my sisters kids.


----------



## leigti

jaizei said:


> I think I may have found Christmas presents for my sisters kids.


That's just mean!


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> I think I may have found Christmas presents for my sisters kids.



OWW!!! 
I assume from this that you hate your sister...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> OWW!!!
> I assume from this that you hate your sister...


hadeha!
I wouldn't do that to my worst enemy.


----------



## JAYGEE

Stay dry fellow Texans/Houstonians!!!


----------



## JAYGEE




----------



## leigti

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 132046
> View attachment 132047
> View attachment 132048
> View attachment 132049
> View attachment 132051


Holy cow. Move some of that rain up here and I'll send you some of our 86° sunshine.


----------



## JAYGEE

It was sunny and had to be at least 85 till around 2:30-3 then boom instant flooding.


----------



## leigti

Texas should float away soon. I've heard they've had enough rain to cover most of the state in 8 inches of water. That is mind blowing to me.


----------



## Elohi

Nasty storms rolled through a little bit ago. So. Much. Rain. Ack!


----------



## Elohi

This is what it feels like right now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Why is farm raised, frozen salmon even allowed to be sold here in the PNW ?


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Why is farm raised, frozen salmon even allowed to be sold here in the PNW ?


Don't they keep putting fishing restrictions on them, they are afraid their population is too small and not enough are getting back upstream to lay eggs. That is my best guess.


----------



## AZtortMom

It got really quiet in here *looking around *


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What you say is true, Tina. Now we have cormorants sitting inland nesting and feasting on salmon fry when what they should be doing is being out at sea harassing the fishing boats. And the seals that live full-time at the bases of reservoirs slaughtering the returning to spawn salmon. Those buggers take one bite, killing the fish, then move on to the next to do the same. 
All is the result of human involvement but I still don't like it. The seals are protected and they're feeding on a protected fish …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> It got really quiet in here *looking around *


I'm here, kinda. Today is my weekend so I've been, well having Ken time.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm here, kinda. Today is my weekend so I've been, well have Ken time.


Hey. Hope everything's all right. I'm leaving to my classes now so have a great time.


----------



## leigti

Maybe they'll have to decide between a seal and a salmon. I had never seen seals in the wild before and when I first saw them I thought it was great. But everybody I was with said their pasts. They hated them. I didn't think their population was in danger, why would seals be protected?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> I didn't think their population was in danger, why would seals be protected?


In the past, fishermen saw them as the competitors for fish. The fishermen took hunting rifles on the boats and would just slaughter the seals. Not very pretty, their numbers dropped significantly so they were placed on the list.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm here, kinda. Today is my weekend so I've been, well having Ken time.


I get that. 
Enjoy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey. Hope everything's all right. I'm leaving to my classes now so have a great time.


Thank you Abdulla. Much going on in my life and in people's lives I care for. Stay focused with school. As usual, I expect greatness of you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> I get that.
> Enjoy


Renting the new “Planet of the Apes" movie. When I was a kid, I saw all the original ones at the drive in and enjoyed them so much. I'm a sucker for the animals saying “I'm mad as hell, and I'm not gonna take it anymore!"


----------



## Elohi

Hey heyyyyyy friends.


----------



## Elohi

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> How is everyone tonight?


I'm good. I'm getting late... 


bye!


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> How is everyone tonight?


I'm good  you?


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm good. I'm getting late...
> 
> 
> bye!


Bye! *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Renting the new “Planet of the Apes" movie. When I was a kid, I saw all the original ones at the drive in and enjoyed them so much. I'm a sucker for the animals saying “I'm mad as hell, and I'm not gonna take it anymore!"


Great movies


----------



## Elohi

AZtortMom said:


> I'm good  you?


Doing ok I guess. Just cleaned up kid vomit rather unexpectedly though. :-/


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> Doing ok I guess. Just cleaned up kid vomit rather unexpectedly though. :-/


Oh no! I hope your kidlet is ok


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Doing ok I guess. Just cleaned up kid vomit rather unexpectedly though. :-/


Good times. Don't really miss em.


----------



## Elohi

AZtortMom said:


> Oh no! I hope your kidlet is ok


She doesn't seem ill, hoping it's just a fluke.


----------



## Elohi

I'm just sitting here with a cup of coffee, messing around on my phone. Created a Twitter acct for the torts.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> How is everyone tonight?


real good.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> She doesn't seem ill, hoping it's just a fluke.



Not fun 
I remember my 4yr old at the time threw up 22 times in 2 days on a mini vacation. Went to a small town dr with no diagnoses. Drove home went to ER and never really found out why she got so sick after blood work and tests. Got anti vomit pills and drove back an hour to our rental. Fun times.


----------



## mike taylor

Did the potato work ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Vomiting and potatoes. I'm going back to the movie. Didn't get angry apes. Instead got that flick where we go in the wormhole to find a new world for tortoises. I mean mankind…


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Did the potato work ?



She didn't keep it on long enough to get results. Her toe is infected too. 
I hope it's not staph. I'm watching it carefully.


----------



## mike taylor

That's why I put it on at night . In the morning its all good . Don't know how long to it stays on at night in the morning there always on the floor . Put it on her finger after she falls asleep . If given time it will work .


----------



## mike taylor

I drank to much beer tonight . Ate to much crawfish . Going to bed .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I drank to much beer tonight . Ate to much crawfish . Going to bed .


night.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I drank to much beer tonight . Ate to much crawfish . Going to bed .



Sounds like you had a productive day sir!


----------



## Elohi

Still up cleaning up a pukey kiddo. She's pretty damn sick out of nowhere. Zero warning, just boom, sick as a dog.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Still up cleaning up a pukey kiddo. She's pretty damn sick out of nowhere. Zero warning, just boom, sick as a dog.



Poor thing! Fever or dehydrated?
What did she eat tonight?


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> Poor thing! Fever or dehydrated?
> What did she eat tonight?



Could be a crazy virus.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Poor thing!
> What did she eat tonight?


Food poisoning? My go to illness blame …you'll know in the morning from pot sitting, like I'm telling you something you don't know, you're a mom.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Personally I'm glad, missed you in these parts.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Food poisoning? My go to illness blame …you'll know in the morning from pot sitting, like I'm telling you something you don't know, you're a mom.



Would I be asked to analyze it?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Would I be asked to analyze it?


Another mom…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thinking I'm out classed here


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thinking I'm out classed here



Not! What's in your world tonight? Movies?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Not! What's in your world tonight? Movies?


Not any longer. Watching Saturday Night Live now. Almost sleepy.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not any longer. Watching Saturday Night Live now. Almost sleepy.



How about Jimmy Fallon?? He is so freaking talented! He breaks into character with ease. The games they play are fun!


----------



## Momof4

Good night TFO! 
I need to rat hunt in the grungy attic! 
He ate thru outside vent screen last night. I'm on a mission .... To hold the ladder and flashlights. I'm a huge help!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Channel change happening know idea what I'm seeing now…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummmm it would seem Fallon is not on right now here…


----------



## Elohi

We all ate a feast platter at a favorite Greek restaurant this evening. Kristian and I are fine but poor Alaina is sick sick sick. After throwing up in her bed and all over herself, we bathed her and made her a layered bed on the floor in our room. I learned when my big kids were little that a layered pallet of blankets, old receiving blankets, towels, and swaddle cloth make cleaning up pukey littles so much easier. Wherever she vomits, I peel a layer and throw in the wash and add a new layer as needed. Two loads of laundry thus far. 

Laying in the floor near her is making my body super achy but I need to be near her when she wakes up disoriented and yacking everywhere.


----------



## Elohi

And I figure it's likely a virus. There have been some really bad stomach bugs in SA for a month or so. She already had one about a month ago. I ended up with one too. I hope this one spares me. :S


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> And I figure it's likely a virus. There have been some really bad stomach bugs in SA for a month or so. She already had one about a month ago. I ended up with one too. I hope this one spares me. :S


The poor thing. Dang it all.


----------



## Elohi

She keeps talking in her sleep. something about caterpillars in the grass at one point and saying, "I'm ok now" just now. She's exhausted.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Record her on your phone for the future … she maybe giving you the proper conclusion for the theory of relativity, tying time and space together as solids we ca work with.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> She keeps talking in her sleep. something about caterpillars in the grass at one point and saying, "I'm ok now" just now. She's exhausted.



I really hope it passes soon! Poor girl! I was told no food or drinks 2-3 hours after vomiting. Good luck tonight! You're a good mama


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, fellow weed wranglers. 
Happy Sunday!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, fellow weed wranglers.
> Happy Sunday!


Night buddy. Just woke to sleeping with the tv on. In bed proper and going to sleep.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, fellow weed wranglers.
> Happy Sunday!


Good morning Adam not a very bright but definitely breezy one here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Adam not a very bright but definitely breezy one here!


Morning, Lyn.
Hot and sunny here but also rather breezy.
Just discovered that dead moths make good hang gliders for woodlice.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Lyn.
> Hot and sunny here but also rather breezy.
> Just discovered that dead moths make good hang gliders for woodlice.


Good to see you are using your time productively!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A Tip for You Pet Keepers.
Keen on Owning a hamster?
Just urinate in the corner of your room everyday and cut the tip of a finger every week or so with a Stanley knife for 18 months.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A Tip for You Pet Keepers.
> Keen on Owning a hamster?
> Just urinate in the corner of your room everyday and cut the tip of a finger every week or so with a Stanley knife for 18 months.



Do you know that in Holland they use those little fur balls to make a preserve as local delicacy.
I bought some once and when I was spreading it on my bread I was horrified to find a little mouth.

Yes - It was two lips from hamster jam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hope you didn't pay ger bill.
At least that would comfiture and get you out of a jam.
My legs would have turned to jelly.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you didn't pay ger bill.
> At least that would comfiture and get you out of a jam.
> My legs would have turned to jelly.


It upset the whole family but my marmalade down for a while and was OK after that.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> It upset the whole family but my marmalade down for a while and was OK after that.


Please don't judge me: 
I feel like trying the hamster jam.
I'm weird... 
Edit- Not trying to be creepy...


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Please don't judge me:
> I feel like trying the hamster jam.
> I'm weird...
> Edit- Not trying to be creepy...


Hi Abdulla I don't want to judge you but - that is quite weird!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Please don't judge me:
> I feel like trying the hamster jam.
> I'm weird...
> Edit- Not trying to be creepy...


I do want to judge you.
It is weird.
And creepy.
Well done.


----------



## taza

Yesterday it was 83, today its a high of 8. Burrrr! Had to turn the furnace back on.


----------



## Lyn W

taza said:


> Yesterday it was 83, today its a high of 8. Burrrr! Had to turn the furnace back on.


That's a huge difference!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

taza said:


> Yesterday it was 83, today its a high of 8. Burrrr! Had to turn the furnace back on.


Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do want to judge you.
> It is weird.
> And creepy.
> Well done.


Here's an octopus emoji: 


You're welcome .


----------



## taza

Opps I mean't to say a high of 46, the eight is celcious


----------



## Lyn W

taza said:


> Opps I mean't to say a high of 46, the eight is celcious


Still a big drop! We are the same in the UK at the moment - our temps are up down too, but not quite as drastic although I haven't put my winter woollies away yet!


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Here's an octopus emoji:
> View attachment 132093
> 
> You're welcome .


One of the children in my class recently asked me if I had ever eaten octopus and then went on to say that he definitely wouldn't eat it because of all the testicles. 
(_*True*_ story!)


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Please don't judge me:
> I feel like trying the hamster jam.
> I'm weird...
> Edit- Not trying to be creepy...



I would give it a try, too.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> One of the children in my class recently asked me if I had ever eaten octopus and then went on to say that he definitely wouldn't eat it because of all the testicles.
> (_*True*_ story!)



cute. I have eaten octopus.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> cute. I have eaten octopus.


Morning Jacqui (afternoon here now) I haven't eaten it but then I don't eat any fishy foods.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> Morning Jacqui (afternoon here now) I haven't eaten it but then I don't eat any fishy foods.



This was years ago, when my Mom took me to a "foreign" food festival. She bought a piece of pickled octopus and we all shared. My Mom always liked to try new things.


----------



## Jacqui

How are you today?


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> This was years ago, when my Mom took me to a "foreign" food festival. She bought a piece of pickled octopus and we all shared. My Mom always liked to try new things.


My dad used to tell us how when he was based in Tunisia in the War the locals used to catch baby octopus (octopi?) and to kill them they would turn them inside out and hang them up to dry. Don't know if that is correct but I have seen a line of them hanging out to dry on a greek island too.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> How are you today?


I am fine thank you Jacqui, how about you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I would give it a try, too.


Are we co-weirdos then?


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> My dad used to tell us how when he was based in Tunisia in the War the locals used to catch baby octopus (octopi?) and to kill them they would turn them inside out and hang them up to dry. Don't know if that is correct but I have seen a line of them hanging out to dry on a greek island too.



who doesn't love grammar videos?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

taza said:


> Yesterday it was 83, today its a high of 8. Burrrr! Had to turn the furnace back on.


Extraordinary. 
The weather around the world is crazy, right now.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Do you know that in Holland they use those little fur balls to make a preserve as local delicacy.
> I bought some once and when I was spreading it on my bread I was horrified to find a little mouth.
> 
> Yes - It was two lips from hamster jam


OH.HOW.HORRIBLE!!!!!   

I had hamsters as pets and enjoyed them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Here's an octopus emoji:
> View attachment 132093
> 
> You're welcome .


That's a quadropus emoji.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> This was years ago, when my Mom took me to a "foreign" food festival. She bought a piece of pickled octopus and we all shared. My Mom always liked to try new things.


Had fresh octopus with cheese, spicy potato and bread last week.
Delicious.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My dad used to tell us how when he was based in Tunisia in the War the locals used to catch baby octopus (octopi?) and to kill them they would turn them inside out and hang them up to dry. Don't know if that is correct but I have seen a line of them hanging out to dry on a greek island too.


Yep, sometimes true, but big octopi are nice, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> OH.HOW.HORRIBLE!!!!!
> 
> I had hamsters as pets and enjoyed them.


Enjoyed them on toast?
In stew?
Or as jam?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoyed them on toast?
> In stew?
> Or as jam?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Are we co-weirdos then?



Sounds like.


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> OH.HOW.HORRIBLE!!!!!
> 
> I had hamsters as pets and enjoyed them.



We had some for pets. I was never too fond of them. I much prefer having gerbils for our rodent pets.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> I am fine thank you Jacqui, how about you?



I am great. It's going to be sultry here today. We have lots of small clouds rather then our usual solid mass.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning peeps . Snap traps and no rats .


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Mike. What are your plans for the day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Morning peeps . Snap traps and no rats .


Smarty pants rats, I expect.
Hello, sir.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> I am great. It's going to be sultry here today. We have lots of small clouds rather then our usual solid mass.


It wouldn't be so bad here if only the chilly wind would drop


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning


Good day to you, sir.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning



Hi Ken! *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> It wouldn't be so bad here if only the chilly wind would drop



Do you get a lot of wind there? We are very breezy usually here. The wind turbines love it.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Morning Mike. What are your plans for the day?


Going over to mini's to visit her and Buddy . Eat some lunch the head home and try to now my swamp.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> Do you get a lot of wind there? We are very breezy usually here. The wind turbines love it.


We have lately - several wind turbines springing up on the hills over the last few years - controlled from Japan I believe


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning


Good morning, hope you've caught up on your sleep.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, sometimes true, but big octopi are nice, too.


You'd need a big plate if you asked for a leg


----------



## smarch

Good morning. 
Been in a Jurassic park mood, since Jurassic World is coming soon!!

Found this gem online! Didn't know but it's so true now that I do know!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> Good morning, hope you've caught up on your sleep.


Yes, only to start all over again. At least I'm back to my “normal" shift.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes, only to start all over again. At least I'm back to my “normal" shift.


This working lark isn't good for us is it?


----------



## smarch

As promised here's some race photos.
We didn't actually run, I rucked with 4 bricks on my back, the guy had 20lbs in his pack, and my friend had enough weight in medical supplies to not even think about adding weight. 

Photos taken of us:







Some scenery photos I took.


Newport Bridge from the base


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> As promised here's some race photos.
> We didn't actually run, I rucked with 4 bricks on my back, the guy had 20lbs in his pack, and my friend had enough weight in medical supplies to not even think about adding weight.
> 
> Photos taken of us:
> View attachment 132101
> 
> View attachment 132102
> 
> View attachment 132103
> 
> 
> Some scenery photos I took.
> View attachment 132104
> 
> Newport Bridge from the base
> View attachment 132105



What was the purpose of the added weight?


----------



## Lyn W

smarch said:


> As promised here's some race photos.
> We didn't actually run, I rucked with 4 bricks on my back, the guy had 20lbs in his pack, and my friend had enough weight in medical supplies to not even think about adding weight.
> 
> Photos taken of us:
> View attachment 132101
> 
> View attachment 132102
> 
> View attachment 132103
> 
> 
> Some scenery photos I took.
> View attachment 132104
> 
> Newport Bridge from the base
> View attachment 132105



Well done for doing that! Was it a charity event or a personal challenge?

We've got a Newport Bridge in Wales too but ours has an old castle at one end which will be nice when it's finished.


----------



## smarch

It was very foggy yesterday on the coast too!! 

Newport Bridge headed in in the morning:







Foggy beach after the race







But the fog did clear (and by the way I'm now so sunburnt I am as red as my RWB shirt!)


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> It was very foggy yesterday on the coast too!!
> 
> Newport Bridge headed in in the morning:
> View attachment 132106
> 
> View attachment 132107
> 
> View attachment 132108
> 
> 
> Foggy beach after the race
> View attachment 132109
> 
> View attachment 132110
> 
> View attachment 132111
> 
> 
> But the fog did clear (and by the way I'm now so sunburnt I am as red as my RWB shirt!)
> View attachment 132112
> 
> View attachment 132113


Wow. Glad you had fun.  
Sorry about the sunburn...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Also, sent you a PM.


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> What was the purpose of the added weight?


I was wondering that too. I thought it might be an American thing that I didn't know about...


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> What was the purpose of the added weight?


A lot of people do it just as training, but we do it more to in the way that's tied to military since RWB is a team focused on helping veterans and bridging the gap between veterans and civilians. So here's the best explanation I could find:
Rucking, or ruck marching, is hiking (or marching) with a weighted pack (40-60 lbs.) for long distances over varied terrain. Rucking is used by some areas of the military as a yardstick to measure with, similar to cold swims. The further you can range overland, the better you're viewed. Preparing and training for this saves you serious injuries in the future and worse: defeat


----------



## smarch

Lyn W said:


> Well done for doing that! Was it a charity event or a personal challenge?
> 
> We've got a Newport Bridge in Wales too but ours has an old castle at one end which will be nice when it's finished.


I guess you'd consider it charity more than just a personal challenge it was for an association here called SNA (Surface Navy Association) here's the mission statement to explain it:
"We are and association at the center of Surface Warfare that provides its members support, programs and activities which enable professional growth, personal satisfaction and camaraderie."


----------



## Abdulla6169

@Cowboy_Ken & @Elohi :
Sent you both PMs.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Wow. Glad you had fun.
> Sorry about the sunburn...


The sunburn was my own fault, I didn't put on sunscreen until I was already starting to burn and then it was too late. I didn't put it on at first because of the fog but then when the fog cleared I didn't either... Me and my friend are just dummies lol she's very burnt too.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I was wondering that too. I thought it might be an American thing that I didn't know about...


In a way it is since it came out of our military training so I mean it would make sense it'll it's only us who actually do it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> The sunburn was my own fault, I didn't put on sunscreen until I was already starting to burn and then it was too late. I didn't put it on at first because of the fog but then when the fog cleared I didn't either... Me and my friend are just dummies lol she's very burnt too.


I've never gotten a sunburn. I don't think it's possible for a person like me... 
Anyways, hope you feel better soon. I'm going to study for a test tomorrow. 
BYE GUYS!


----------



## Yvonne G

A couple days ago a gal brought me two sulcatas. Her back yard was too small for them. They hatched October, 2011. She works for a small town police department and every so often they have a community food bank. She told me she would bring me veggies from there whenever she could, and yesterday she brought me these:


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> A couple days ago a gal brought me two sulcatas. Her back yard was too small for them. They hatched October, 2011. She works for a small town police department and every so often they have a community food bank. She told me she would bring me veggies from there whenever she could, and yesterday she brought me these:
> 
> View attachment 132120


Yum I see a nice veggie stir fry in your future! I could eat them all day!


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> We had some for pets. I was never too fond of them. I much prefer having gerbils for our rodent pets.


So how are gerbils different from hamsters?


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Yum I see a nice veggie stir fry in your future! I could eat them all day!



Are you kidding me? That's tortoise food!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

So this a.m. I decided all the turtles and tortoises could have a day off. I didn't feed them and I didn't pick up their poop. Instead I started up the WeedEater. I got the back yard all chopped down and now it's ready for the lawn mower. I did the edge of Dudley's yard. He doesn't eat along the edge and it grows pretty tall. And I chopped down the tall seed heads in the Desert Tortoise yard. Now I've got the sprinklers all running. My hands are shaking so bad I'm having a hard time typing. Why do they have to make those darned weed whackers so heavy?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> @Cowboy_Ken & @Elohi :
> Sent you both PMs.


Thank you for telling me. On my phone app I get no notifications …


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> So how are gerbils different from hamsters?


gerbils are desert creatures and like to burrow they have bigger rear legs amd feet than hamsters I believe


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thank you for telling me. On my phone app I get no notifications …


Same here. It takes forever for the little red box to appear, if at all.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Good morning.
> Been in a Jurassic park mood, since Jurassic World is coming soon!!
> 
> Found this gem online! Didn't know but it's so true now that I do know!
> View attachment 132100



I did not know that.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> The sunburn was my own fault, I didn't put on sunscreen until I was already starting to burn and then it was too late. I didn't put it on at first because of the fog but then when the fog cleared I didn't either... Me and my friend are just dummies lol she's very burnt too.



The sun does not have to be out in full force to get a burn. Cloudy days ate usually the worse times for sunburns. Hopefully just a burn, no blisters?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I've never gotten a sunburn. I don't think it's possible for a person like me...
> Anyways, hope you feel better soon. I'm going to study for a test tomorrow.
> BYE GUYS!



Lucky you. I can not tan, but I burn really well. Lol. I figure you get enough freckles, it gives you a tannish look.


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> So how are gerbils different from hamsters?



They are awake in the daytime. A lot more friendly. More curious. I think they smell less.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I did not know that.


My pancakes sound sorta squeaky like Russians.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Same here. It takes forever for the little red box to appear, if at all.


Typically, I just go to that section when I log on and update to see if I've any new messages.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Typically, I just go to that section when I log on and update to see if I've any new messages.


I just refresh the convo. Area whenever I'm using the app.... I do it consistently...


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My pancakes sound sorta squeaky like Russians.
> View attachment 132135



I have heard my Russians, but have not yet had the joy of working with pancake tortoises.


----------



## leigti

I've never heard my Russian make a sound.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> I've never heard my Russian make a sound.


I play Barry White and next thing I know I've got tortoises …making noises as it were.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Are you kidding me? That's tortoise food!!!


Plenty to go around lol. I couldn't have them and now cook up a few for me, they're a weakness of mine.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> The sun does not have to be out in full force to get a burn. Cloudy days ate usually the worse times for sunburns. Hopefully just a burn, no blisters?


Well it was cloudy then got sunny, it was the sunny part that did the worst damage, but I knew not putting sunscreen on in the fog would leave me burned but I know I've never burned too terrible that way so I didn't really care.., now I do! 
No blisters yet, but I be never had a burn this bad and half expect blisters to start popping up


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Aloe Vera gel. 
Cools, soothes, cell regenerative properties …


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well done for doing that! Was it a charity event or a personal challenge?
> 
> We've got a Newport Bridge in Wales too but ours has an old castle at one end which will be nice when it's finished.


I know!
British labourers!
Hundreds of years and most of the castles aren't complete.
Some of the older ones are just foundations!


----------



## Momof4

@Cowboy Ken
Don't you have this page?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes, that's the screen I update manual like.


----------



## Momof4

My phone can take 20 minutes to refresh, it's so frustrating. I keep pulling down the page and it still doesn't work.


----------



## Momof4

I pull down the thread I'm on. It looks like it refreshes but doesn't.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I went over to see if you'd pm'd me. Lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just saw a comedian who said she's trying to learn to cook. She said all her friends tell her how easy it is. She is finding its no easier than not cooking.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I went over to see if you'd pm'd me. Lol.



I just did!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> gerbils are desert creatures and like to burrow they have bigger rear legs amd feet than hamsters I believe


Hamsters also have bigger cheek pouches, a short tail and are generally more bitey.
And you can't make jam from a gerbil.
All pet golden (or Syrian) hamsters in Europe and the US are descended from a single pair.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I play Barry White and next thing I know I've got tortoises …making noises as it were.


What did guys do before Barry White?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Watched TV. Dragnet, Highway Patrol, Father Knows Best…


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> @Cowboy Ken
> Don't you have this page?
> View attachment 132140


What are you doing wrong? It works instantly for me....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And that put the girls in a romantic mood?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And that put the girls in a romantic mood?


I think it more likely lulled them into a state of ,“Well anything must be better than that!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think it more likely lulled them into a state of ,“Well anything must be better than that!"


Yep, that's a good tactic.
Mind you, I quite liked Dragnet.


----------



## Abdulla6169

???
What's that? 
???


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, that's a good tactic.
> Mind you, I quite liked Dragnet.


“Just the facts Ma'am, just the facts."

Abdulla, it was an old '60's American TV show about a couple of Los Angeles county detectives.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> “Just the facts Ma'am, just the facts."
> 
> Abdulla, it was an old '60's American TV show about a couple of Los Angeles county detectives.


Dum-da-dum dum..


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dum-da-dum dum..


Dum. That's how I feel like right now.... !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

There was about a 12 year period of American TV that featured hit police dramas. Dan Mathews and the Highway Patrol, detectives Friday and Gannon of Dragnet and then those boys from Adam-12,(in color!).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Jacqui 
Let Jeff know if he needs a bait car, I'm his driver! Then ya'all might get to see each other more often for longer periods.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think I hear a raptor!!!! No wait …just Makita and Stanley.


----------



## Elohi

317 pictures of Texas hill country devastation. Wimberly to be more specific. 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153341096622224.1073741827.634622223&type=1

It is a public FB post.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> 317 pictures of Texas hill country devastation.
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153341096622224.1073741827.634622223&type=1
> 
> It is a public FB post.


Hope no one was hurt... I cant open it, I have to make an account (I'm on an iPad).


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> Hope no one was hurt... I cant open it, I have to make an account (I'm on an iPad).


There are still people missing and some people who lost their lives have been recovered.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Hope no one was hurt... I cant open it, I have to make an account (I'm on an iPad).


Oh my God. Wimberly was where many people were hurt. My heart aches for you Texans....


----------



## Abdulla6169

Night everyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Night everyone.


Night Abdullah.
Sleep well.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night Abdullah.
> Sleep well.


BTW I sent you a PM. Just in case you aren't seeing them too


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Night everyone.


Night


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> 317 pictures of Texas hill country devastation. Wimberly to be more specific.
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153341096622224.1073741827.634622223&type=1
> 
> It is a public FB post.


But I don't do The Facebook!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Think of the depravity if I did.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> 317 pictures of Texas hill country devastation. Wimberly to be more specific.
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153341096622224.1073741827.634622223&type=1
> 
> It is a public FB post.



So sad! I hope the weather changes soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Me neither.
This place takes up quite enough of my time.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> “Just the facts Ma'am, just the facts."
> 
> Abdulla, it was an old '60's American TV show about a couple of Los Angeles county detectives.



It was just an old '60s show until they made it into an awesome '80s movie.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But I don't do The Facebook!



No need to unless you want your old friends/flames from school to find you!


----------



## mike taylor

We had a nice visit at Mini's house .Buddy is almost two hundred pounds . This is my son and I with Buddy .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> We had a nice visit at Mini's house .Buddy is almost two hundred pounds . This is my son and I with Buddy .


Buddy is beautiful.


----------



## mike taylor

He is getting big !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just a bit bigger than my Tidgy, yes.


----------



## mike taylor

Just a tad .


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Plenty to go around lol. I couldn't have them and now cook up a few for me, they're a weakness of mine.



I will admit, in the last couple of years I have gotten hooked on them, if I am at a restaurant that cooks them.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Aloe Vera gel.
> Cools, soothes, cell regenerative properties …


I like to cool it down first with vinegar.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What did guys do before Barry White?



I do the low light/candles and flowers


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @Jacqui
> Let Jeff know if he needs a bait car, I'm his driver! Then ya'all might get to see each other more often for longer periods.



lol he is actually headed your way.


----------



## tortdad

I was at my moms church today and they had a petting zoo. Part of the animals were 2 sulcata and 2 Russian torts. One sully was pyramided and the larger one (maybe 30 lbs) had MBD. My wife was all like go tell her but I wanted to see how long she's had it first. For all I know she adopted it like that. Sadly that wasn't the case, she's had it since it was a hatchling. She said it doesn't get much sun light and she only feeds them once a week, all store bought junk. She was complaining about how much it cost to feed it and I told her let it outside everyday to graze the free grass and get some sunshine, then told her about MBD and our site. I'm pretty sure it went in one ear and out the other.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Night everyone.


Night Abdulla - although you'll be wide awake again by the time you get this!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I was at my moms church today and they had a petting zoo. Part of the animals were 2 sulcata and 2 Russian torts. One sully was pyramided and the larger one (maybe 30 lbs) had MBD. My wife was all like go tell her but I wanted to see how long she's had it first. For all I know she adopted it like that. Sadly that wasn't the case, she's had it since it was a hatchling. She said it doesn't get much sun light and she only feeds them once a week, all store bought junk. She was complaining about how much it cost to feed it and I told her let it outside everyday to graze the free grass and get some sunshine, then told her about MBD and our site. I'm pretty sure it went in one ear and out the other.


Night raid?


----------



## Lyn W

I am delaying going to bed because when I wake up I will have to go back to work and I don't wanna go!
If I phone in sick will someone write me note please?


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night raid?


That's only good if I knew where the petting zoo lady lived. There were just there for the day.


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> That's only good if I knew where the petting zoo lady lived. There were just there for the day.


----------



## Lyn W

tortdad said:


> That's only good if I knew where the petting zoo lady lived. There were just there for the day.


You'll have to go to church next week then follow her home! Not creepy at all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I am delaying going to bed because when I wake up I will have to go back to work and I don't wanna go!
> If I phone in sick will someone write me note please?


Sure, which one would you like?
Do, Re, Mi, Fa, Sol, La or Si?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> That's only good if I knew where the petting zoo lady lived. There were just there for the day.


Stalking ..... oh, Lyn beat me to it!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sure, which one would you like?
> Do, Re, Mi, Fa, Sol, La or Si?


Thanks that's quite a tonic although I'd quite like a ti please.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Stalking ..... oh, Lyn beat me to it!


Great minds etc (or is that sick minds?)


----------



## Lyn W

I can't put it off any longer I have to go and set my 3 alarms to get some sleep.
So while in music mode (thanks to Adam) I have to go in a minuet and I won't be bach until tomorrow evening after I have been chopin - if I can handel it after work. So hope you all have a good evening/night and see you soon take care
Night night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Great minds etc (or is that sick minds?)


Bit of both, probably.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I can't put it off any longer I have to go and set my 3 alarms to get some sleep.
> So while in music mode (thanks to Adam) I have to go in a minuet and I won't be bach until tomorrow evening after I have been chopin - if I can handel it after work. So hope you all have a good evening/night and see you soon take care
> Night night


What a Liszt of puns! 
Took a while to un-Ravel them, but you'll soon be Holst by your own Petard.
Sleep well. 
Have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> If I phone in sick will someone write me note please?



Sure...

To whom it may concern,
Your employee will not be in to work today, because the tortoise who rules her world wants her to stay home to spoil her and chat with fellow tortoise lovers on TFO. Also said employee is just plain sick and tired of working. She may be feeling better (or atleast realizing she needs the money) and be back to work by Tuesday. Of course tortoise fever does sometimes take days to loosen it's grip, when it comes on strong.

Sincerely,
Nobody important


----------



## tortdad

Lyn W said:


> You'll have to go to church next week then follow her home! Not creepy at all!





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Stalking ..... oh, Lyn beat me to it!


 She was contracted out for an event they were having. What I'd have to do is ask the pastor for her info. She seemed genuinely surprised when I told he what MBD stood for so maybe she'll go home and google it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> She was contracted out for an event they were having. What I'd have to do is ask the pastor for her info. She seemed genuinely surprised when I told he what MBD stood for so maybe she'll go home and google it


Well, let's hope so.
Sadly, I bet you were right.
In one ear and out the other. 
The, 'Well, they're alive aren't they?' attitude.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, let's hope so.
> Sadly, I bet you were right.
> In one ear and out the other.
> The, 'Well, they're alive aren't they?' attitude.


 smh


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> She was contracted out for an event they were having. What I'd have to do is ask the pastor for her info. She seemed genuinely surprised when I told he what MBD stood for so maybe she'll go home and google it



Hopefully she will find TFO. I'm sure it was sad to see. I wish everyone was on the same page for tortoise care, like dogs and cats.


----------



## Momof4

Today marks the 8th anniversary of my Mom's passing and both kids happen to be gone this evening so my husband treated me to sushi to cheer me up! Love him


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Today marks the 8th anniversary of my Mom's passing and both kids happen to be gone this evening so my husband treated me to sushi to cheer me up! Love him


That very sweet of him


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> She was contracted out for an event they were having. What I'd have to do is ask the pastor for her info. She seemed genuinely surprised when I told he what MBD stood for so maybe she'll go home and google it



I think she will check it out. She has kinda an animal business, correct? If word would get out that she does not take proper care of her animals, fewer would hire her.


----------



## sibi

AZtortMom said:


> That very sweet of him



Hi Noel and Kathy. What's this about MBD? OH, and hi Jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Today marks the 8th anniversary of my Mom's passing and both kids happen to be gone this evening so my husband treated me to sushi to cheer me up! Love him



*hugs* Were the two of you close?


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Hi Noel and Kathy. What's this about MBD?



Ken is suffering from it.


Manly Body Degeneration


...runs for cover while laughing...


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> That very sweet of him



I agree.


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> Hi Noel and Kathy. What's this about MBD? OH, and hi Jacqui!



Not to change the subject, but my hubby did some research after viewing Jurassic Pack for the 100th time. Check out this site http://bit.ly/1eTXoOu LOL


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Ken is suffering from it.
> 
> 
> Manly Body Degengeration
> 
> 
> ...runs for cover while laughing...


LOL.... Jacqui, that's hilarious .


----------



## Jacqui

Enjoying the last of what was a pretty sunset here. The moon also is pretty tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

How was your weekend Sibi?


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> How was your weekend Sibi?


Painfully busy. I put my hubby to work since I can't do much. I swapped out my window blinds and put in plantation blinds. It looks so much better What did you think of the link I posted?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey guys. I'm leaving in 15 minutes.... Have a great day.
*continues browsing forum*


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Painfully busy. I put my hubby to work since I can't do much. I swapped out my window blinds and put in plantation blinds. It looks so much better What did you think of the link I posted?



I can not look at on my phone.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys. I'm leaving in 15 minutes.... Have a great day.
> *continues browsing forum*



Going back to bed or going out and having fun?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Going back to bed or going out and having fun?


Leaving to class, so no fun .


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> *hugs* Were the two of you close?



Yes, 19 yrs apart and she was my Bff. I will never get over it! She had breast cancer twice and was only 56.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> I can not look at on my phone.



That's too bad... it just has a clip of the scene where the two kids were hiding from the Raptors. The sounds these animals made were actually the sounds of tortoises mating. When you've heard your animals make those sounds, you'll recognize it in the film. It's too funny.


----------



## sibi

Momof4 said:


> Yes, 19 yrs apart and she was my Bff. I will never get over it! She had breast cancer twice and was only 56.



Sorry to hear of your pain. My mom passed, it will be 10 years this August. I feel your pain.


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> Hi Noel and Kathy. What's this about MBD? OH, and hi Jacqui!


Hi Sibi *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> That's too bad... it just has a clip of the scene where the two kids were hiding from the Raptors. The sounds these animals made were actually the sounds of tortoises mating. When you've heard your animals make those sounds, you'll recognize it in the film. It's too funny.


That's funny!


----------



## AZtortMom

Well, Everyone I'm off to bed. Goodnight *waves*


----------



## sibi

AZtortMom said:


> Well, Everyone I'm off to bed. Goodnight *waves*


Good night... speak to you tomorrow


----------



## tortdad

sibi said:


> Hi Noel and Kathy. What's this about MBD? OH, and hi Jacqui!


Metabolic bone disease


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Ken is suffering from it.
> 
> 
> Manly Body Degeneration
> 
> 
> ...runs for cover while laughing...


Hey! Laughing. So we're experiencing a thunderstorm tonight at work and it's shut us down. Power flickered for a brief moment and now all machines need to be requalified. What a pain. Makes for another long night.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> hadeha!
> I wouldn't do that to my worst enemy.


 Good afternoon Adam, Wifey, and of course......TIDGY.


----------



## Gillian M

Elohi said:


> Doing ok I guess. Just cleaned up kid vomit rather unexpectedly though. :-/


 Hi what's up? Hope it's nothing serious.

Wishes to get well soon.


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, fellow weed wranglers.
> Happy Sunday!


 Same to you, but mind you it's Monday. So happy Monday.


----------



## mike taylor

Monday noooooooooooo!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Yes, 19 yrs apart and she was my Bff. I will never get over it! She had breast cancer twice and was only 56.



Sorry. I know what it is like to lose your Mom and bff in one shot. *hugs* Bet you have some great stories of her to keep sharing with your children.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! (or whatever shade of "morning" it is with you. It is Monday and the start of a brand new exciting week and month!!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Monday noooooooooooo!



Take a deep breath, now breathe.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning 
Headed to put put golf with 150 5th graders! 
Thank goodness my friends will keep me company!


----------



## Jacqui

How is the daughter's finger and toe?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning
> Headed to put put golf with 150 5th graders!
> Thank goodness my friends will keep me company!



lol sounds like it could be a fun and ummm interesting day.  Enjoy!


----------



## sibi

tortdad said:


> Metabolic bone disease


Lol, yes, I know what it means. I just was wondering who or what was being discussed since I know quite a bit about the subject. But, thanks anyway.

Good morning guys


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey! Laughing. So we're experiencing a thunderstorm tonight at work and it's shut us down. Power flickered for a brief moment and now all machines need to be requalified. What a pain. Makes for another long night.



Hi Cowboy! Good to see you post. Yea, you'll be tired when you go home.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Sorry. I know what it is like to lose your Mom and bff in one shot. *hugs* Bet you have some great stories of her to keep sharing with your children.


Yes, I do have some great stories, sayings, expressions (some of which I inherited) to share with even my great grandchildren! Thanks for your kind remarks.


----------



## mike taylor

No rain today ! I may get a chance to mow ! Free tortoise food .


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> How is the daughter's finger and toe?



Disgusting! We did get her to release the pressure with a pin. Still bad though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey, and of course......TIDGY.


Afternoon, Gillian and Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy July Tortoise and Turtle Lovers everywhere. 
Happy Monday and have a great day and week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TIP
Save money on purchasing expensive binoculars.
Just stand closer to the object you're looking at.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Disgusting! We did get her to release the pressure with a pin. Still bad though.


 Hi, I thought your daughter was a little better from your post yesterday.What's up?

Wishes to get well *soon. *


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian and Oli.


 Thanks Adam and enjoy the hot weather...another heat wave is expected here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy July Tortoise and Turtle Lovers everywhere.
> Happy Monday and have a great day and week.


Different time zones you see, it's July here.
Or I could have meant June.


----------



## sibi

Momof4 said:


> Disgusting! We did get her to release the pressure with a pin. Still bad though.



What happened to your daughter's finger and toe? Sorry if you already stated it before. I didn't go back far enough to find out, but in any case, I hope she get's better soon. I had a finger infection a while ago that I needed surgery to clean out the infection, ouch !


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Morning Noel!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning Noel!


Morning Jacqui *waves*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning, Noel.
Happy, happy, JUNE.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Aloe Vera gel.
> Cools, soothes, cell regenerative properties …


Up until this morning I've only been able to use bactine because I couldn't reach up to the burn to rub aloe in without severe pain. (And no one loves me enough to help me out) Today it's ... Kinda better but not really and I plan to start with aloe since I know how well it works.


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, I thought your daughter was a little better from your post yesterday.What's up?
> 
> Wishes to get well *soon. *



Infected finger and toe. No big deal, antibiotics should kick in soon. 

How are you?


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Up until this morning I've only been able to use bactine because I couldn't reach up to the burn to rub aloe in without severe pain. (And no one loves me enough to help me out) Today it's ... Kinda better but not really and I plan to start with aloe since I know how well it works.



Ouch!


----------



## Momof4

sibi said:


> What happened to your daughter's finger and toe? Sorry if you already stated it before. I didn't go back far enough to find out, but in any case, I hope she get's better soon. I had a finger infection a while ago that I needed surgery to clean out the infection, ouch !



Seriously? Wow, i haven't heard of that!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> I had a finger infection a while ago that I needed surgery to clean out the infection, ouch !


And I WAS eating breakfast/dinner!!!


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Leaving to class, so no fun .


Know how you feel


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> (And no one loves me enough to help me out)


Heck, I would've in a strictly cowboy sorta way, as it were…


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heck, I would've in a strictly cowboy sorta way, as it were…


Sent you a PM .


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Up until this morning I've only been able to use bactine because I couldn't reach up to the burn to rub aloe in without severe pain. (And no one loves me enough to help me out) Today it's ... Kinda better but not really and I plan to start with aloe since I know how well it works.


Hope you feel better soon friend. We all care about you. 
*hugs* 
Stay strong.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> Sure...
> 
> To whom it may concern,
> Your employee will not be in to work today, because the tortoise who rules her world wants her to stay home to spoil her and chat with fellow tortoise lovers on TFO. Also said employee is just plain sick and tired of working. She may be feeling better (or atleast realizing she needs the money) and be back to work by Tuesday. Of course tortoise fever does sometimes take days to loosen it's grip, when it comes on strong.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Nobody important


Thanks Jacqui that just about sums it up nicely !!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Sent you a PM .


And @smarch and @Elohi


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Sent you a PM .


Letting me know was a good idea. It didn't show until I did an update. 
Wow, what a night at work! So Sunday night first shift,(mine) needs to get all the machines up and running and qualified as to proper recipes running and that the machines separate chambers are all doing what they need to be doing. This can take 2-4 hours to complete. Tonight, we got our machines all qualified and the I. T. Maintenance department sent an alert out saying a lightning cell was headed our way and not to run anymore production until further notice. We didn't load anything new up and my trainer said to watch the lights, if they flicker, we're done. The lights flickered once, just once! I looked at the tooling info on the machines and there was just question marks where code/recipes should have been! We were dead in the water and had to start everything all over again only from scratch with no baseline to recover from. When I left, they still weren't up. It was miserable. I almost fell asleep multiple times. Looooong night.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Letting me know was a good idea. It didn't show until I did an update.
> Wow, what a night at work! So Sunday night first shift,(mine) needs to get all the machines up and running and qualified as to proper recipes running and that the machines separate chambers are all doing what they need to be doing. This can take 2-4 hours to complete. Tonight, we got our machines all qualified and the I. T. Maintenance department sent an alert out saying a lightning cell was headed our way and not to run anymore production until further notice. We didn't load anything new up and my trainer said to watch the lights, if they flicker, we're done. The lights flickered once, just once! I looked at the tooling info on the machines and there was just question marks where code/recipes should have been! We were dead in the water and had to start everything all over again only from scratch with no baseline to recover from. When I left, they still weren't up. It was miserable. I almost fell asleep multiple times. Looooong night.


Awww man, hope it improves tomorrow. You're a hard worker, this will all pay off at the end of the month. Think of the money. 
I feel asleep from 3 pm to 9 pm and I can't sleep anymore.


----------



## bouaboua

Monday, Monday~~!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Different time zones you see, it's July here.
> Or I could have meant June.


It _*is *_you that fast forwards time!

For one moment there I thought I'd slept through three alarms and missed the whole of June!


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Letting me know was a good idea. It didn't show until I did an update.
> Wow, what a night at work! So Sunday night first shift,(mine) needs to get all the machines up and running and qualified as to proper recipes running and that the machines separate chambers are all doing what they need to be doing. This can take 2-4 hours to complete. Tonight, we got our machines all qualified and the I. T. Maintenance department sent an alert out saying a lightning cell was headed our way and not to run anymore production until further notice. We didn't load anything new up and my trainer said to watch the lights, if they flicker, we're done. The lights flickered once, just once! I looked at the tooling info on the machines and there was just question marks where code/recipes should have been! We were dead in the water and had to start everything all over again only from scratch with no baseline to recover from. When I left, they still weren't up. It was miserable. I almost fell asleep multiple times. Looooong night.


 WOW!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> It _*is *_you that fast forwards time!
> 
> For one moment there I thought I'd slept through three alarms and missed the whole of June!


I had a really bad nap, and it feels like it's 2020.
EDIT- is it still a nap if it's 6 hrs long?
I don't know... I'm just really tired. FML.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> I had a really bad nap, and it feels like it's 2020.
> EDIT- is it still a nap if it's 6 hrs long?
> I don't know... I'm just really tired. FML.


Wishing it were 2020!


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Jacqui that just about sums it up nicely !!



Glad to be of service.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wishing it were 2020!



I sure am glad it is not, but why in the heck are you wanting to loose so much of your life as to wish it away?


----------



## tortdad

sibi said:


> Lol, yes, I know what it means. I just was wondering who or what was being discussed since I know quite a bit about the subject. But, thanks anyway.
> 
> Good morning guys


I was wondering why you were asking me. You had me second guessing that I had put the acronym in correctly.


----------



## mike taylor

Nice and sunny today . Freaking Awesome !


----------



## tortadise

mike taylor said:


> Nice and sunny today . Freaking Awesome !


Agreed. I also haven't shaved in 3 weeks. I'm part Sasquatch. Also finally found me a nice Aussie hat.

Yes I'm. Im not wearing a shirt. Don't be alarmed. That's not a sweater. Lol


----------



## sibi

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!



So sorry you had a miserable night. Hope you get some zzzzz

Actually , my comment was for Cowboy, lol


----------



## sibi

tortadise said:


> Agreed. I also haven't shaved in 3 weeks. I'm part Sasquatch. Also finally found me a nice Aussie hat.
> 
> Yes I'm. It wearing shirt. Don't be alarmed. That's not a sweater. Lol
> View attachment 132222


Shoot! You don't look anything like I imagined you to be. I'm pleasantly surprised, about the hat... you know


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> I sure am glad it is not, but why in the heck are you wanting to loose so much of your life as to wish it away?



He wants to collect a bigger SS check now


----------



## mike taylor

tortadise said:


> Agreed. I also haven't shaved in 3 weeks. I'm part Sasquatch. Also finally found me a nice Aussie hat.
> 
> Yes I'm. It wearing shirt. Don't be alarmed. That's not a sweater. Lol
> View attachment 132222


I haven't shaved either . haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortadise said:


> Agreed. I also haven't shaved in 3 weeks. I'm part Sasquatch. Also finally found me a nice Aussie hat.
> 
> Yes I'm. Not wearing a shirt. Don't be alarmed. That's not a sweater, it a brazeter. Lol
> View attachment 132222


 winner, winner, chicken dinner!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I sure am glad it is not, but why in the heck are you wanting to loose so much of your life as to wish it away?


In my fantasy I loose nothing but gain more time while being able to bypass some ugly bits.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> winner, winner, chicken dinner!!!
> View attachment 132223



Where did you buy that!? Gotta get me one of those!!!


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In my fantasy I loose nothing but gain more time while being able to bypass some ugly bits.


Well said, Cowboy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Where did you buy that!? Gotta get me one of those!!!


thats tortadise natural look. Can you believe the pretty lady he married? Wait a minute…is that Sarah Palin?


----------



## tortadise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> winner, winner, chicken dinner!!!
> View attachment 132223


Haha awesome,my back looks like that. Was funny going through puberty as a wee child. My friends would always say "man I'm getting hairy pits". I'd shake my head and say "dude, I got it on my back already and have been shaving my face for 2 years already".


----------



## tortadise

sibi said:


> Where did you buy that!? Gotta get me one of those!!!


Umm it was academy in Galveston, it's 100% wool though. So has to be hand cleaned if wet.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Nice and sunny today . Freaking Awesome !



Wonderful change of pace isn't it.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Letting me know was a good idea. It didn't show until I did an update.
> Wow, what a night at work! So Sunday night first shift,(mine) needs to get all the machines up and running and qualified as to proper recipes running and that the machines separate chambers are all doing what they need to be doing. This can take 2-4 hours to complete. Tonight, we got our machines all qualified and the I. T. Maintenance department sent an alert out saying a lightning cell was headed our way and not to run anymore production until further notice. We didn't load anything new up and my trainer said to watch the lights, if they flicker, we're done. The lights flickered once, just once! I looked at the tooling info on the machines and there was just question marks where code/recipes should have been! We were dead in the water and had to start everything all over again only from scratch with no baseline to recover from. When I left, they still weren't up. It was miserable. I almost fell asleep multiple times. Looooong night.


----------



## sibi

tortadise said:


> Haha awesome,my back looks like that. Was funny going through puberty as a wee child. My friends would always say "man I'm getting hairy pits". I'd shake my head and say "dude, I got it on my back already and have been shaving my face for 2 years already".



You're just a hairy Kelly. Your mom should've named you "Mohair," LOL


----------



## tortadise

sibi said:


> You're just a hairy Kelly. Your mom should've named you "Mohair," LOL


Hahaha well my middle name is Harry legally


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

One of my students has a back much hairier than this.
She's 22.


----------



## tortadise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One of my students has a back much hairier than this.
> She's 22.


Oh boy. The knowing that you said "she".


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Letting me know was a good idea. It didn't show until I did an update.
> Wow, what a night at work! So Sunday night first shift,(mine) needs to get all the machines up and running and qualified as to proper recipes running and that the machines separate chambers are all doing what they need to be doing. This can take 2-4 hours to complete. Tonight, we got our machines all qualified and the I. T. Maintenance department sent an alert out saying a lightning cell was headed our way and not to run anymore production until further notice. We didn't load anything new up and my trainer said to watch the lights, if they flicker, we're done. The lights flickered once, just once! I looked at the tooling info on the machines and there was just question marks where code/recipes should have been! We were dead in the water and had to start everything all over again only from scratch with no baseline to recover from. When I left, they still weren't up. It was miserable. I almost fell asleep multiple times. Looooong night.



Seems to me they need some sort of back up plan similar to the surge protector we all use on our computers. Surely someone can invent something that keeps the lightning from doing all that harm???


----------



## sibi

tortadise said:


> Hahaha well my middle name is Harry legally


That's funny. I almost said your mom should've named you Harry, lol


----------



## sibi

tortadise said:


> Oh boy. The knowing that you said "she".


LOL, so "hairy Sari." Bearded man, you should've told her to grow a beard so that you can call her "bearded dragonlady."


----------



## Yvonne G

tortadise said:


> Agreed. I also haven't shaved in 3 weeks. I'm part Sasquatch. Also finally found me a nice Aussie hat.
> 
> Yes I'm. Im not wearing a shirt. Don't be alarmed. That's not a sweater. Lol
> View attachment 132222



Are you getting your face ready for your trip to Costa Rica?


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Are you getting your face ready for your trip to Costa Rica?


Costa Rica? You better take off that shirt. The locals there may scalp all your hair off, Lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night guys... Have great day!


----------



## Abdulla6169

*still lurking on TFO*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lurk, lurk.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> *still lurking on TFO*



We are on to you lurking about.


----------



## Jacqui

Kelly, I think my son has you beat on the amount of body hair. My younger son lucked out with lighter hair color, so his does not show as much as his older brother's does.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night guys... Have great day!



Night


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Noel.
> Happy, happy, JUNE.


Afternoon Adam


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## Momof4

Hi!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Hi!!


Hi there  how are you?


----------



## tortadise

Yvonne G said:


> Are you getting your face ready for your trip to Costa Rica?


Hehe well maybe, THAT or I've been too busy and lazy to do anything with it. Buuuuut I may shave it tonight.


----------



## Lyn W

A late 'Goodnight' to you Abdulla and a good morning/afternoon/evening to everyone across the Pond.
I'm just having a quick lurk myself before I hit the hay. It is an absolutely foul night here, cold with gales and lashing rain - maybe the tail end of what you have all had - more like October than June!
It's been very hair raising reading some of your posts and seeing the pics and I'm not sure I'll be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## Telid

tortadise said:


> Hehe well maybe, THAT or I've been too busy and lazy to do anything with it. Buuuuut I may shave it tonight.


Vacation or going reptile viewing?


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there  how are you?



Pretty good! Went on my sons last elementary school field trip with my mom village I have known since the kids were in kindergarten.


----------



## tortadise

Telid said:


> Vacation or going reptile viewing?


It's always both. I always go and work at the turtle sanctuary. Work with seas turtles, river otters, and ocelots. Annnnnnnnd take some time for myself while down there.


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Pretty good! Went on my sons last elementary school field trip with my mom village I have known since the kids were in kindergarten.


Sounds very nice


----------



## mike taylor

Tortoise or cow that is the question !


----------



## mike taylor

I thinks me eye was bigger than me belly !


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Hi!!



How was putt putt?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> How was putt putt?



Putt putt was fun! Hung out with my friends while the kids ran around.


----------



## mike taylor

If you can't finish it ! I will !


----------



## tortdad

Time for a drink... Ugh


----------



## mike taylor

She has a pond . haha


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Time for a drink... Ugh



Tired or fed up?


----------



## Momof4

Look who started taekwondo today!


----------



## mike taylor

You are going to see a big change in her . The first thing they teach is self discipline .


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Tired or fed up?


Fed up


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Fed up


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Fed up



Need to talk about it?


----------



## Moozillion

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 132255
> View attachment 132256
> View attachment 132257
> View attachment 132258
> View attachment 132259
> View attachment 132260
> View attachment 132261


WOWIE- ZOWIE!!!! FABULOUS photos, Nick!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Nick. Nice pictures.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

100% sure its a male now.


----------



## mike taylor

O yeah!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> O yeah!


mine are better.


----------



## mike taylor

I didn't see you with a Aldabra ! So mine are better ! So haha !


----------



## mike taylor

If you do what I asked of you months ago one of them little sulcatas could be yours .


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> mine are better.



I agree.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> I agree.


Butt kisser ! Haha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> If you do what I asked of you months ago one of them little sulcatas could be yours .


what?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Ken offered me a baby sulcata but I'm moving to PA soon so i said no.


----------



## Killerrookie

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Ken offered me a baby sulcata but I'm moving to PA soon so i said no.


It sucks when you have to say no to something you really want!


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Need to talk about it?


I'm just tired of one of my sub contractors messing up and costing us money and making us look bad. I can't wait for this job to be done so I can never hire this putz again.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> You are going to see a big change in her . The first thing they teach is self discipline .



I know, my son has been attending for a year and we signed her up to help her self confidence. I love their philosophy.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I'm just tired of one of my sub contractors messing up and costing us money and making us look bad. I can't wait for this job to be done so I can never hire this putz again.



That would suck! Hope he's gone soon!


----------



## Abdulla6169

MORNING GUYS! 


IM LEAVING TO CLASS. SO STAY AWESOME!!! 

I just felt like typing in all caps, sorry if I woke you up.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> I know, my son has been attending for a year and we signed her up to help her self confidence. I love their philosophy.


It helps to change .Made me less angry . When I was in my late teens I met a guy teaching free class . It was mixed Martial art aka ( mma) . He did it to help keep kids out of trouble . Worked for me . I can protect myself for the first five minutes . After that I would have to take some old mans air tank for a minute . haha I'm too fat .


----------



## mike taylor

More photos!


----------



## sibi

mike taylor said:


> More photos!



Awesome pics!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I got a solid 7-1/2 hours sleep and I'm still beat. Feel like I could go back to bed easy.


----------



## mike taylor

Get some coffee my friend .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Get some coffee my friend .


Been drinking coffee since getting up an hour and a half ago. I think it's just the life reality thing, you know?


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Been drinking coffee since getting up an hour and a half ago. I think it's just the life reality thing, you know?


Life certainly sucks sometimes that's for sure.


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> I'm just tired of one of my sub contractors messing up and costing us money and making us look bad. I can't wait for this job to be done so I can never hire this putz again.



"The buck stops here."

Saying that someone is making y'all look bad is failing to realize that if y'all end up looking bad it's because of the decision y'all made to hire that subcontractor. Or the decision to keep them when their incompetence became clear.


----------



## sibi

jaizei said:


> "The buck stops here."
> 
> Saying that someone is making y'all look bad is failing to realize that if y'all end up looking bad it's because of the decision y'all made to hire that subcontractor. Or the decision to keep them when their incompetence became clear.



But, sometimes you find a subcontractor that has all these references and testimonials, and turns out they do lousy work. I would fire them and go with someone else unless the job is almost done. I once hired a contractor to do my whole kitchen. With the job about 80% done, I made the final payment when he had to get a subcontractor to do the countertops. The job was a nightmare. What do you do when the last thing to go in was the countertops, and it was done wrong and shabby? The contractor get the blame and he had to pay to get it fixed right. I wouldn't recommend that contractor cause of the subcontractor's mistakes.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> It helps to change .Made me less angry . When I was in my late teens I met a guy teaching free class . It was mixed Martial art aka ( mma) . He did it to help keep kids out of trouble . Worked for me . I can protect myself for the first five minutes . After that I would have to take some old mans air tank for a minute . haha I'm too fat .



That guy sounds great! 

LOL about the oxygen tank!! Give yourself more credit!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I got a solid 7-1/2 hours sleep and I'm still beat. Feel like I could go back to bed easy.



Maybe to much Dragnet!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> More photos!



You have chickens too!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> More photos!


is that you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Maybe to much Dragnet!


1 Adam 12 we have a robbery in progress…


----------



## spud's_mum

Urggg to early to get up


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 1 Adam 12 we have a robbery in progress…


What you telling me for ????? !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning fellow hide makers.
Happy Tuesday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TIP
Model train enthusiasts.
Don't spend a lot of money buying expensive models.
Just stand a very very long way from a real train station.


----------



## tortdad

Morning


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> "The buck stops here."
> 
> Saying that someone is making y'all look bad is failing to realize that if y'all end up looking bad it's because of the decision y'all made to hire that subcontractor. Or the decision to keep them when their incompetence became clear.


 I know. This guy is making me look bad and not much pisses me off more.


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> is that you?


Yes Nick that's me .


----------



## jaizei

sibi said:


> But, sometimes you find a subcontractor that has all these references and testimonials, and turns out they do lousy work. I would fire them and go with someone else unless the job is almost done. I once hired a contractor to do my whole kitchen. With the job about 80% done, I made the final payment when he had to get a subcontractor to do the countertops. The job was a nightmare. What do you do when the last thing to go in was the countertops, and it was done wrong and shabby? The contractor get the blame and he had to pay to get it fixed right. I wouldn't recommend that contractor cause of the subcontractor's mistakes.



Hopefully it all turned out well for you. 

Residential contracting is a whole different monster, maybe it's because of all the scabs and fly-by-nighters. I think the whole down payment/money up front for materials is kind of ridiculous. If someone doesn't have enough credit and/or money to start a job, I don't know that I want them working for me.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Hopefully it all turned out well for you.
> 
> Residential contracting is a whole different monster, maybe it's because of all the scabs and fly-by-nighters. I think the whole down payment/money up front for materials is kind of ridiculous. If someone doesn't have enough credit and/or money to start a job, I don't know that I want them working for me.


Have you recovered?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> More photos!



Okay NOW you win! I just love the little armadillo.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Been drinking coffee since getting up an hour and a half ago. I think it's just the life reality thing, you know?



...AKA...old age


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hey everyone!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Morning



Morning! Hope things go better today.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> MORNING GUYS!
> View attachment 132281
> 
> IM LEAVING TO CLASS. SO STAY AWESOME!!!
> 
> I just felt like typing in all caps, sorry if I woke you up.


HAHAHAHA.
Can I get 5 applications, please?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

sibi said:


> Awesome pics!


Well hey there!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey everyone!



I have a cat who looks almost like that who does the face thing. If looking does not work, she moves her face in even closer. Her name is Zilla (Silly Zilly).


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> Fed up


I hope your day is better!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I have a cat who looks almost like that who does the face thing. If looking does not work, she moves her face in even closer. Her name is Zilla (Silly Zilly).


 
How are all your kitties?


----------



## Jacqui

Morning everybody! Guess what.. it is raining!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How are all your kitties?



I even have a couple of babies running around.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Morning everybody! Guess what.. it is raining!


I think the rain just likes you 
What are doing, then... indoor work?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I even have a couple of babies running around.


Little bitty kitties!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I think the rain just likes you
> What are doing, then... indoor work?



Right now sitting in my pickup talking to you. 

Will do yard work around the rain drops. It is because I put on new tennies and tossed the old ones with the unglued floppy sole.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Yes Nick that's me .


ew


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Little bitty kitties!



Kittens are so sweet. On Mother's Day, my daughter took three to find homes for. She ended up keeping one and found a home for one. Nobody seems to want the black kitten. She has not yet gotten serious enough to look outside of friends and coworkers.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I think the rain just likes you
> What are doing, then... indoor work?



What are you doing with your day?


----------



## smarch

Woohoo my sunburn has finally turned from getting worse to getting better! Still feels like knives everytime I move but it's certainly less bad than yesterday, I can wear actual clothes today!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ew



Still in school Nick?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ew


Hi Nick! Are you done with school?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> What are you doing with your day?


It's mildly sunny here... So I'm going out there to do some work


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi Nick! Are you done with school?


Ninja... CHOP


----------



## Momof4

Good morning friends!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Woohoo my sunburn has finally turned from getting worse to getting better! Still feels like knives everytime I move but it's certainly less bad than yesterday, I can wear actual clothes today!


Outside for a longlong time?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Woohoo my sunburn has finally turned from getting worse to getting better! Still feels like knives everytime I move but it's certainly less bad than yesterday, I can wear actual clothes today!



That is always a good thing. lol Glad it is better.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> Good morning friends!!


Hello!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi Nick! Are you done with school?


almost.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning friends!!



Good morning!! What's in the works for you today? Did you get your rat?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> almost.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It's mildly sunny here... So I'm going out there to do some work



If you run out of work, I have plenty.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Have you recovered?



From what?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> From what?


Life.
Your surgery!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Life.
> Your surgery!



Oh, that. You said recover, I thought there had been something wrong with me. 


It was the first time, I didn't know what to expect. Based on what everyone told me beforehand and the week's worth of painkillers I haven't been taking, I'm starting to think that everyone else is a wimp.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Outside for a longlong time?


At the beach without sunscreen for a long long time...


----------



## JAYGEE

smarch said:


> At the beach without sunscreen for a long long time...


Now that sucks. Went fishing one time and out of 4 of us no one remembered the sun screen. I missed a few days of work because I couldn't put on a shirt.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Woohoo my sunburn has finally turned from getting worse to getting better! Still feels like knives everytime I move but it's certainly less bad than yesterday, I can wear actual clothes today!


Wearing clothes is overrated.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Oh, that. You said recover, I thought there had been something wrong with me.
> 
> 
> It was the first time, I didn't know what to expect. Based on what everyone told me beforehand and the week's worth of painkillers I haven't been taking, I'm starting to think that everyone else is a wimp.


Me = wimp.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tip for nudists.
When its cold, put on your clothes and just staple a photo of your 'bits' to the front of your trousers.


----------



## Momof4

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello!



Hi! Everything good?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!! What's in the works for you today? Did you get your rat?



Workout, Costco and sports! Normal stuff. 

Well, we think he left. We checked all the vents with mesh under the eaves one day and the next, there was a hole he chewed through. So, we bought some new vents and nailed them up. We also covered every possible hole on the outside and in the garage. Nothing in the traps and the dogs haven't heard it. 
So happy! 

How are you?


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> almost.



Are you doing ok Nick? When is your move date?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Workout, Costco and sports! Normal stuff.
> 
> Well, we think he left. We checked all the vents with mesh under the eaves one day and the next, there was a hole he chewed through. So, we bought some new vents and nailed them up. We also covered every possible hole on the outside and in the garage. Nothing in the traps and the dogs haven't heard it.
> So happy!
> 
> How are you?


Hope he's gone, but still alive somewhere else.
Best result.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> Hi! Everything good?


Great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 132323


Morning everyone


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tip for nudists.
> When its cold, put on your clothes and just staple a photo of your 'bits' to the front of your trousers.



Being careful to just staple the jeans only...


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone



Morning Noel.


----------



## Momof4

Bored waiting for Costco to open and found this! Love it! This would be so simple to make!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Bored waiting for Costco to open and found this! Love it! This would be so simple to make!
> View attachment 132327



Very cute!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning Noel.


Hi Jacqui


----------



## mike taylor

Well I did my good Deed for the day . Was working in a neighborhood by my house when a old man pulled up almost crying ,because his dog fell into a creek and couldn't get out . So I went down there and helped his dog . Man that lab was fat at least 120 pounds.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Well I did my good Deed for the day . Was working in a neighborhood by my house when a old man pulled up almost crying ,because his dog fell into a creek and couldn't get out . So I went down there and helped his dog . Man that lab was fat at least 120 pounds.



My hero!! Thank you.


----------



## Jacqui

A bit bummed. I got beat out on getting an adult female yellowfoot.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Well I did my good Deed for the day . Was working in a neighborhood by my house when a old man pulled up almost crying ,because his dog fell into a creek and couldn't get out . So I went down there and helped his dog . Man that lab was fat at least 120 pounds.



You rock!! You must have good karma! 

Yep, sounds like my lab, he is 125!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Being careful to just staple the jeans only...


Oh, I don't know.
Piercings are all the rage, I'm told.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah that dogs back legs had problems . He couldn't hardly stand . I got him out and helped him back up the hill . He crawled up on the back of the old mans golf cart and didn't move a muscle. That was one happy old man . He was trying to pay me . I said no thanks keep flying them red white and blues on your golf cart and that's payment enough for me .


----------



## Abdulla6169

Sweet dreams friends.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Sweet dreams friends.


Goodnight!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> A bit bummed. I got beat out on getting an adult female yellowfoot.


!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, Yellow!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Yellow!


Hello (fatherof)Tidgy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello (fatherof)Tidgy!


ha de ha!


----------



## jaizei

*Tigby


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ha de ha!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> *Tigby


Well, that's what my brain tells me it says...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> *Tigby


Ha de ha ha!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

*serious looking doctor with glasses and triangle hands
And how do you feel today?


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha ha!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Are you doing ok Nick? When is your move date?


I'm all good. I'm moving in like 2 months.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> *serious looking doctor with glasses and triangle hands
> And how do you feel today?


Ho de ho ho?


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Workout, Costco and sports! Normal stuff.
> 
> Well, we think he left. We checked all the vents with mesh under the eaves one day and the next, there was a hole he chewed through. So, we bought some new vents and nailed them up. We also covered every possible hole on the outside and in the garage. Nothing in the traps and the dogs haven't heard it.
> So happy!
> 
> How are you?


He probably had the feeling he wasn't wanted and made a dignified exit!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 132323


Is that Lieutenant Pigeon of Mouldy Ol' Dough fame?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Is that Lieutenant Pigeon of Mouldy Ol' Dough fame?


Goodness!
I'm surprised anyone remembers them.
No, this is a pigeon from the India-Pakistan border, accused of spying.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> I'm surprised anyone remembers them.
> No, this is a pigeon from the India-Pakistan border, accused of spying.


Remember them? Its one of my favourite tunes to bash out on the old piano!
Must drive the neighbours mad


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yeah that dogs back legs had problems . He couldn't hardly stand . I got him out and helped him back up the hill . He crawled up on the back of the old mans golf cart and didn't move a muscle. That was one happy old man . He was trying to pay me . I said no thanks keep flying them red white and blues on your golf cart and that's payment enough for me .



poor dog, now it is an even better hero moment.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Sweet dreams friends.



Night A.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Remember them? Its one of my favourite tunes to bash out on the old piano!
> Must drive the neighbours mad


I'm surprised they haven't had you arrested for noise pollution.
Still, with all those male voice choirs roaming the countryside and assaulting innocent tourists....


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm surprised they haven't had you arrested for noise pollution.
> Still, with all those male voice choirs roaming the countryside and assaulting innocent tourists....


A piano tuner came to the house once
I said I hadn't called him
and he said 'No, the neighbours did'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A piano tuner came to the house once
> I said I hadn't called him
> and he said 'No, the neighbours did'


When we left the UK, we decided not to take our piano with us as it was a bit big and heavy and neither of us can really play.
We advertised it in the papers, offered it to schools and charities, but nobody would take it and the peeps that bought our house didn't want it left there.
So I ended up smashing it up with a sledgehammer.
What a din that made. Great fun, but at the same time, rather sad.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Bored waiting for Costco to open and found this! Love it! This would be so simple to make!
> View attachment 132327


I for one think it's a hit!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When we left the UK, we decided not to take our piano with us as it was a bit big and heavy and neither of us can really play.
> We advertised it in the papers, offered it to schools and charities, but nobody would take it and the peeps that bought our house didn't want it left there.
> So I ended up smashing it up with a sledgehammer.
> What a din that made. Great fun, but at the same time, rather sad.


'.....the day the music died.......'


----------



## spud's_mum

aww his lil muddy head


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I for one think it's a hit!!!


I think some of us may have had you in mind.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I for one think it's a hit!!!


I thought you were talking about the sound Adam made smashing up his piano!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> '.....the day the music died.......'


I think it pretty much had died already, namely on every occasion I had a tinkle on the ivories. (DON'T)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I'm on Abdulla's schedule. I'm going to bed now too. Just plan whipped. Ever have one of those days when you want to say, “We're all filled up with crazy! Try selling somewhere else!"?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think it pretty much had died already, namely on every occasion I had a tinkle on the ivories. (DON'T)


Peeing on teeth…what the…?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think it pretty much had died already, namely on every occasion I had a tinkle on the ivories. (DON'T)


................. and we're back to Do Re Mi Fa Sol La Pee Do


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Peeing on teeth…what the…?


I knew someone couldn't resist. 
Thought it would be Lyn, but shoulda guessed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ................. and we're back to Do Re Mi Fa Sol La Pee Do


Oh dear!
And I wrote DON'T in great big capitals, too.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I'm on Abdulla's schedule. I'm going to bed now too. Just plan whipped. Ever have one of those days when you want to say, “We're all filled up with crazy! Try selling somewhere else!"?


Goodnight Ken


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Still, I suppose the music really would've died in that situation.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh dear!
> And I wrote DON'T in great big capitals, too.


I never do what I'm told


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night, Ken.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still, I suppose the music really would've died in that situation.


Would have been Ok for a rendition of Handel's Water Music


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Would have been Ok for a rendition of Handel's Water Music


.....or even the Pee=er Gynt Suite


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> I never do what I'm told



I coulda guessed that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I was out walking with a friend once when we heard a voice shouting, 'Guys! Guys!' We looked around but couldn't see anyone.
Then we heard it again, 'Guys! Guys! Down here!' We looked down and saw a small pond, with a small turtle sitting on a lily pad.
"Is that you?" I asked, surprised.
"Yes", said the turtle.
Gerald and i were rather surprised, though we'd read about this, of course, 'cept with frogs.
"How can you talk to us?" enquired Gerald."You're a turtle".
" I was turned into a turtle by a wicked witch", said the turtle, somewhat predictably," She couldn't do frogs. I'm really a master grand piano player."
"Really?" i asked, "Is that true?"
"Yes, replied the turtle."And if either of you give me a kiss, i'll turn back into a master grand piano player."
"Isn't is supposed to be a Princess", said Gerald," to kiss you, i mean."
"This is Somerset", retorted the turtle."you'll have to do."
So i got down on my hands and knees and gently picked the turtle off the lily pad, put it in my pocket and started to walk away.
"Wait a minute", said Gerald in surprise." Where are you going. He said if you kiss him; he'll turn into a master grand piano player."
"Are you crazy?" I countered." I can make a lot more money with a talking turtle than I can with a master grand piano player."
True story.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Infected finger and toe. No big deal, antibiotics should kick in soon.
> 
> How are you?


 Am fine thank you. I was rather busy with housework today. Later on (in the afternoon) I took Oli for the usual 'walk.'

How are you? And what about your daughter? Sincerely hope you are fine and that your daughter is now better.


----------



## Moozillion

There was a young lady from Clyde
Who ate some green apples and died.
The apples fermented
inside the lamented,
and made cider inside her insides.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian and Oli.


 Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. How are you back there. Fine I hope.

I took Oli out for a walk this afternoon, and thing seemed fine. However, when we returned home, the naughty little thing went back to the 'same old corner.'

Regards to Wifey and kisses and hugs to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> There was a young lady from Clyde
> Who ate some green apples and died.
> The apples fermented
> inside the lamented,
> and made cider inside her insides.


Evening, Bea.
Good day?
or have you drunk too much cider?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. How are you back there. Fine I hope.
> 
> I took Oli out for a walk this afternoon, and thing seemed fine. However, when we returned home, the naughty little thing went back to the 'same old corner.'
> 
> Regards to Wifey and kisses and hugs to Tidgy from Oli.


Evening, Gillian.
Wifey's out shopping.
Tidgy's asleep, but happy.
i'm watching 'Game of Thrones'. And I'm super, smashing, great, thanks for asking.
Oli's not being naughty. 
Tidgy often kips after a bit of time in the sun.
Love to you both from us.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian.
> Wifey's out shopping.
> Tidgy's asleep, but happy.
> i'm watching 'Game of Thrones'. And I'm super, smashing, great, thanks for asking.
> Oli's not being naughty.
> Tidgy often kips after a bit of time in the sun.
> Love to you both from us.


 Watching TV? Enjoy it. This is an issue as far as I'm concerned: I'm not very fond of the TV. Apart from the news and the weather forecast, I only watch...football matches. I'm waiting for Juve-Barca 06/06/15.

If I could sit down and watch TV a bit more, it would help me kill a bit of time, particularly in Winter when the nights are so long and boring.

Regards to Wifey and to you, and A BIG KISS from Oli (not Kahn!) to Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I don't have television channels.
i only watch my favourite shows on dvd.
I was recommended 'game of Thrones' on this forum and have got quite into it.
i watch the news and weather on my laptop.
Football, i watch at the cafe with the guys.
And sometimes wifey.
Tidgy will send a kiss back when she awakens, i'm sure.


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Am fine thank you. I was rather busy with housework today. Later on (in the afternoon) I took Oli for the usual 'walk.'
> 
> How are you? And what about your daughter? Sincerely hope you are fine and that your daughter is now better.



Everything is great! I hate housework, but love the results!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Everything is great! I hate housework, but love the results!


I hate housework too, but I love the servants!


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Everything is great! I hate housework, but love the results!


Glad to hear that all is fine.

I'm not saying I love houwework, but I have been nick-named....*'the* *military* *woman'* by those who been able to understand me. In other words, I don't fall asleep with one little thing dirty, out of place, in the kitchen sink. I overdo it at times.


----------



## Gillian M

It's almost midnight here, time to go to bed after a very tiring day. So....

Good night and sweet dreams to all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> It's almost midnight here, time to go to bed after a very tiring day. So....
> 
> Good night and sweet dreams to all!


Night, night, Gillian.
Hope you have a good night's sleep for a change!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Bea.
> Good day?
> or have you drunk too much cider?


Ha ha! Nope: just taking a quick break from reports here at work.


----------



## mike taylor

This is my buddy Sam . Half the crew is going to Ohio for a week .His wife was nice and got him a bag to pack his clothes and things in . I fell over laughing at him . Thought you guys might get a kick out of it too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't have television channels.
> i only watch my favourite shows on dvd.
> I was recommended 'game of Thrones' on this forum and have got quite into it.
> i watch the news and weather on my laptop.
> Football, i watch at the cafe with the guys.
> And sometimes wifey.
> Tidgy will send a kiss back when she awakens, i'm sure.



There was a good programme on tele form your home locality last night called 'Johnny Kingdom's Wild Exmoor' he's quite a character and the scenery is beautiful. You'll prob find it on itv version of iplayer if you wanted to see it.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> It's almost midnight here, time to go to bed after a very tiring day. So....
> 
> Good night and sweet dreams to all!


Hello and Good night Gillian


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> This is my buddy Sam . Half the crew is going to Ohio for a week .His wife was nice and got him a bag to pack his clothes and things in . I fell over laughing at him . Thought you guys might get a kick out of it too.



That is hilarious!!
What a trooper he is!!


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear that all is fine.
> 
> I'm not saying I love houwework, but I have been nick-named....*'the* *military* *woman'* by those who been able to understand me. In other words, I don't fall asleep with one little thing dirty, out of place, in the kitchen sink. I overdo it at times.



Oh, geez you wouldn't sleep at my house!!! My sister in law is like that too. I wish I had some of those clean jeans!


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> That is hilarious!!
> What a trooper he is!!


You just have to know this guy . He is hilarious.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> This is my buddy Sam . Half the crew is going to Ohio for a week .His wife was nice and got him a bag to pack his clothes and things in . I fell over laughing at him . Thought you guys might get a kick out of it too.



Takes guts to use that bag. Are you going too?


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> This is my buddy Sam . Half the crew is going to Ohio for a week .His wife was nice and got him a bag to pack his clothes and things in . I fell over laughing at him . Thought you guys might get a kick out of it too.


If I saw him carrying that bag I would not say one single thing to him  i'm pretty sure he could beat me up.


----------



## leigti

It's actually not that bad. Now if it had Barbie or something like that on the side that would be bad.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Takes guts to use that bag. Are you going too?


Nope ,I did my overtime for the year hopefully . haha


----------



## mike taylor

leigti said:


> If I saw him carrying that bag I would not say one single thing to him  i'm pretty sure he could beat me up.


He doesn't have a mean bone in his body . I have never seen him angry . Even when he is being cursed at. Just laughs it off .


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> He doesn't have a mean bone in his body . I have never seen him angry . Even when he is being cursed at. Just laughs it off .



That just means y'all aren't trying hard enough.


----------



## mike taylor

I don't think I'll get on his bad side . That's one big dude .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> This is my buddy Sam . Half the crew is going to Ohio for a week .His wife was nice and got him a bag to pack his clothes and things in . I fell over laughing at him . Thought you guys might get a kick out of it too.


Mr 'I think i'm tough' next door has a Barbie backpack.
They don't know what Barbie is here, but the colours, really!


----------



## mike taylor

Hahaha no way !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There was a good programme on tele form your home locality last night called 'Johnny Kingdom's Wild Exmoor' he's quite a character and the scenery is beautiful. You'll prob find it on itv version of iplayer if you wanted to see it.


I'll get my TV guy to find it for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Hahaha no way !


Yeah, way!
And Tina mentioned Barbie later.
Just saw that!
@leigti 
honestly true.
(see about 3 posts above)


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, way!
> And Tina mentioned Barbie later.
> Just saw that!
> @leigti
> honestly true.
> (see about 3 posts above)


I think you need to go tell Mr. tough guy who Barbie is. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I think you need to go tell Mr. tough guy who Barbie is. Let me know how it works out.


I'll get one of my mates to explain, i think.


----------



## mike taylor

Any of you guys know what kind of turtle this is ? The person that had it never had a basking spot or Uvb for him . So shell maybe miss shaped .


----------



## Jacqui

Can not see it well, but I am going with a map turtle.


----------



## Jacqui

Beautiful moon tonight.  I saw my first lightening bug last night, tonight there are several.


----------



## sibi

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Have you recovered?


Is the question to me? Have I recovered from that nightmare of a kitchen? Oh yea, that was over 35 years ago. If I didn't recover by now, you'd be talking to a real psycho.

It's suppose to be a full moon tonight, just saying...


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening Sibi!


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Can not see it well, but I am going with a map turtle.[/QUOTE
> How about a false map turtle ? Looks alike to me.


----------



## Jacqui

False map is what I was voting for.


----------



## Jacqui

Ever wonder, if it is a FALSE map turtle, does that mean it is not a map turtle?


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> Hopefully it all turned out well for you.
> 
> Residential contracting is a whole different monster, maybe it's because of all the scabs and fly-by-nighters. I think the whole down payment/money up front for materials is kind of ridiculous. If someone doesn't have enough credit and/or money to start a job, I don't know that I want them working for me.


Yeah. If someone I was ready to give a contract to told me they needed money down I tell them no thank you.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Ever wonder, if it is a FALSE map turtle, does that mean it is not a map turtle?



It could mean it's a make-believe map turtle. Still a map turtle, though...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all.



Hey Cowboy! Good to hear from you. Erin is back, did you know?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Hey Cowboy! Good to hear from you. Erin is back, did you know?


Had no idea! Where is she, lurking?


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Had no idea! Where is she, lurking?



Man, I'm such an airhead. I was reading one of Tom's threads that he posted for someone to read today, and when I went to his thread, I read CT Tortoisemom's comment. I thought she had come back and that the thread was a new one. When I double checked, it was back in 2011! Sorry about that. I'm disappointed too


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Sorry about that. I'm disappointed too


Got me smiling. I could see you getting all excited and then the crash.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Got me smiling. I could see you getting all excited and then the crash.


Yeap! the crash... I sure missed her. I guess she had no more interest in torts since she gave hers away


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I hadn't realized she gave hers away. I figured she had much too much on her plate with little Rand getting so sick that she needed to focus on her reality more than the fantasy escape we find here.


----------



## mike taylor

This is no fantasy it's real life or I'm I dreaming I have a yard full of turtles ?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

sibi said:


> Is the question to me? Have I recovered from that nightmare of a kitchen? Oh yea, that was over 35 years ago. If I didn't recover by now, you'd be talking to a real psycho.
> 
> It's suppose to be a full moon tonight, just saying...


Kitchens can become a full real monster! 





Nah  jaizei had surgery.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> This is no fantasy it's real life or I'm I dreaming I have a yard full of turtles ?


i think you are a figment of your turtles imagination.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, Yellow.


Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Kitchens can become a full real monster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah  jaizei had surgery.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Yellow.


Hello 
I seem to have made an unpleasant error in that post. 
What are you doing today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, all the rest of the tortoise and turtle loving world.
Please have a good day.
You all deserve it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello
> I seem to have made an unpleasant error in that post.
> What are you doing today?


Getting my carpets cleaned and beaten.
Naughty carpets.
You?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Getting my carpets cleaned and beaten.
> Naughty carpets.
> You?


Hopefully not beating the carpets, as they can be very kind.
I'm not sure. I got a lot done yesterday before I had to putter on off to work, so I don't have much to accomplish right now


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Kitchens can become a full real monster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah  jaizei had surgery.



I don't know if I'm comfortable with being mentioned so close to this picture


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hopefully not beating the carpets, as they can be very kind.
> I'm not sure. I got a lot done yesterday before I had to putter on off to work, so I don't have much to accomplish right now


Good, just chill with a beer.
Or two.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I don't know if I'm comfortable with being mentioned so close to this picture







He feels apologetic.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, just chill with a beer.
> Or two.


I can't drink 
But I will grab a cold one. I love reeses.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I can't drink
> But I will grab a cold one. I love reeses.


Had to Google Reeses.
Don't get them here.
wifey would like them, I think.
I prefer savoury comestibles.
Like cheese.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Had to Google Reeses.
> Don't get them here.
> wifey would like them, I think.
> I prefer savoury comestibles.
> Like cheese.


She probably would, if she's a peanut fan 
Ohhh, have to rethink my whole reference... see, they play a commercial here that recommends chilling them and calling them 'cold ones'  
You might like this. 
http://www.cheese.com/alphabetical/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> She probably would, if she's a peanut fan
> Ohhh, have to rethink my whole reference... see, they play a commercial here that recommends chilling them and calling them 'cold ones'
> You might like this.
> http://www.cheese.com/alphabetical/


Wifey loves peanuts and peanut butter.
I only like the former.
OMG!
Just looked at that website.
I feel faint and need a lie down, urgently.
Cheese overload!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey loves peanuts and peanut butter.
> I only like the former.
> OMG!
> Just looked at that website.
> I feel faint and need a lie down, urgently.
> Cheese overload!


Enjoy


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Man, I'm such an airhead. I was reading one of Tom's threads that he posted for someone to read today, and when I went to his thread, I read CT Tortoisemom's comment. I thought she had come back and that the thread was a new one. When I double checked, it was back in 2011! Sorry about that. I'm disappointed too



Me too! Majorly.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Me too! Majorly.


Hello!


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Yeap! the crash... I sure missed her. I guess she had no more interest in torts since she gave hers away



I thought she had the school caring for them until she got all moved and settled in.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello!



*waves* Hi! Your looking lovely this morning.


----------



## Jacqui

Moving slow this am. Had a heavy rain this morning.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy was right...I was so excited that I totally missed the date of the thread and comments. I crashed like a rock fall! Btw, good morning crew Er


Jacqui said:


> I thought she had the school caring for them until she got all moved and settled in.


I think Erin moved and decided to leave the torts with the school.


----------



## sibi

Come to think about it, were are the other regulars i.e. Kim, Tiff,...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

sibi said:


> Come to think about it, were are the other regulars i.e. Kim, Tiff,...


You've got Tidgy and me instead.
Poor, you.
Sorry some of your old friends are gone.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> *waves* Hi! Your looking lovely this morning.


Why thank you! 
You're very dashing today yourself!


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Come to think about it, were are the other regulars i.e. Kim, Tiff,...



Lives move on and sometimes away. Then every so often curve back by again.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Moving slow this am. Had a heavy rain this morning.


More rain??


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Why thank you!
> You're very dashing today yourself!



Ya know, I am not sure anybody ever used the term dashing about me.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> More rain??



but no rainbow.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Lives move on and sometimes away. Then every so often curve back by again.


Like me... Well, then, I'll need to know the names of our regulars here. We have Tidgy, Yellow turtle (need name), and who else I don't know?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey loves peanuts and peanut butter.
> I only like the former.
> OMG!
> Just looked at that website.
> I feel faint and need a lie down, urgently.
> Cheese overload!




In Coke?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> but no rainbow.











There was a rainbow here, about 2 weeks ago, that keep growing until it sizzled out


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!!


----------



## sibi

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> There was a rainbow here, about 2 weeks ago, that keep growing until it sizzled out


Awesome pictures!!! I'm gonna download them and save them. Thanks


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

sibi said:


> Like me... Well, then, I'll need to know the names of our regulars here. We have Tidgy, Yellow turtle (need name), and who else I don't know?


Delaney 
Do you know @russian/sulcata/tortoise? He used to be here, but I'm sure you'll see him


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> View attachment 132471


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

sibi said:


> Like me... Well, then, I'll need to know the names of our regulars here. We have Tidgy, Yellow turtle (need name), and who else I don't know?


Madam, I'm Adam.
Tidgy is my adorable Greek.
I'm her daddy.


----------



## Momof4

Did anyone see the strawberry moon? Mine wasn't spectacular but had a little bit of color.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

sibi said:


> Awesome pictures!!! I'm gonna download them and save them. Thanks


Aw


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> Did anyone see the strawberry moon? Mine wasn't spectacular but had a little bit of color.


So, but a couple nights ago the moon was so pretty!












The MOON



__ Yellow Turtle01
__ Jun 2, 2015





Maybe it's the angle you guys could see it at?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> In Coke?


Errrrmmm?
Should that be 'In joke?' ?
If so my cheese obsession is legendary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Did anyone see the strawberry moon? Mine wasn't spectacular but had a little bit of color.


Tidgy would eat a strawberry moon.
naughty girl.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Asks, 'turtle eating moon'


----------



## Moozillion

Well, it's 10:00 am on the first Wednesday of the month, and the disaster sirens at the nuclear power plant near my job are going off as part of their ROUTINE MONTHLY CHECK.
Please understand, this does NOT mean there's been an accident at the nuclear plant- it's just the monthly check. 
I've worked here about 2.5 years now, and the sirens always give me the creeps.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Moozillion said:


> Well, it's 10:00 am on the first Wednesday of the month, and the disaster sirens at the nuclear power plant near my job are going off as part of their ROUTINE MONTHLY CHECK.
> Please understand, this does NOT mean there's been an accident at the nuclear plant- it's just the monthly check.
> I've worked here about 2.5 years now, and the sirens always give me the creeps.


That can be unsettling. 
They ought to advertise that, so civilians don't think it's about to blow up.


----------



## sibi

Yes, but what's his name? He replays a lot to my hubby's threads, Michigan Frog. Can I call you Del?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

sibi said:


> Yes, but what's his name? He replays a lot to my hubby's threads, Michigan Frog. Can I call you Del?


Oh, okay  I don't think many people know my name 

Nick, I hope he doesn't mind...


----------



## Moozillion

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> That can be unsettling.
> They ought to advertise that, so civilians don't think it's about to blow up.



I should have clarified a bit: there are NUMEROUS sirens set at various distances from the plant. The plant itself is about 20 miles west of where I work and there are tall telephone-type poles with sirens mounted at the top in at least 2 locations in this town- one right outside our gates, so it sounds like it's RIGHT HERE! 
There are clearly many more siren stations fanning out for miles in all directions from the plant, because you can hear the difference: after our siren quits (they only sound for about 3 min, but it seems longer!), then you can hear other sirens in the distance as they cut off in a sequential fashion. 
The plant has been here for at least 15 yrs, I think, and there was a huge protest and lawsuits prior to its being built. 
So pretty much everyone knows it's there; most of the locals don't even notice the sirens any more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, it's 10:00 am on the first Wednesday of the month, and the disaster sirens at the nuclear power plant near my job are going off as part of their ROUTINE MONTHLY CHECK.
> Please understand, this does NOT mean there's been an accident at the nuclear plant- it's just the monthly check.
> I've worked here about 2.5 years now, and the sirens always give me the creeps.


RUN FOR YOUR LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Oh, geez you wouldn't sleep at my house!!! My sister in law is like that too. I wish I had some of those clean jeans!


 Hi! Hope you are fine.

Are you telling me you're _*that*_.....*messy?* (Joking only, ok?) How about coming over for a course gven by the *military* *woman?*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Afternoon @Gillian Moore Afternoon, Oli.
Having a good day?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrrmmm?
> Should that be 'In joke?' ?
> If so my cheese obsession is legendary.



http://www.seriouseats.com/2012/07/peanuts-in-coke.html


----------



## sibi

Ok, let me see if I got this. New people, Nick, Adam (who I call Bearded guy), Del, who else? Btw, I'm having connectivity problems with my tablet. I'm sitting with a friend who's dying of cancer. This is such an insidious disease!!!


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> Well, it's 10:00 am on the first Wednesday of the month, and the disaster sirens at the nuclear power plant near my job are going off as part of their ROUTINE MONTHLY CHECK.
> Please understand, this does NOT mean there's been an accident at the nuclear plant- it's just the monthly check.
> I've worked here about 2.5 years now, and the sirens always give me the creeps.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon @Gillian Moore Afternoon, Oli.
> Having a good day?


 Good evening (or almost), to you, Wifey and Tidgy. We're fine, though Oli (and not Oli KAHN) is planning to drive me nuts it seems. Know what: now it has moved to a different corner! How do you like that? I don't.

Regards to you, Wifey and KISSES from Oli to Tidgy.


----------



## sibi

jaizei said:


> http://www.seriouseats.com/2012/07/peanuts-in-coke.html



That's some serious stuff. I'll try it once, though. Can't be healthy


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh, okay  I don't think many people know my name
> 
> Nick, I hope he doesn't mind...


 Hi Nick! You're right-very few people, it seems know you name.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> http://www.seriouseats.com/2012/07/peanuts-in-coke.html


Massively bleucchhh!!!
Do you have a cupboard full of these things?
Spray on hair, aerosol cheese, peanuts in coke.......?
I'm glad I live in the Third World, really.


----------



## sibi

jaizei said:


>


That would drive me nuts


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

sibi said:


> Ok, let me see if I got this. New people, Nick, Adam (who I call Bearded guy), Del, who else? Btw, I'm having connectivity problems with my tablet. I'm sitting with a friend who's dying of cancer. This is such an insidious disease!!!


Oh golly, how awful! 
I've had to do this and it's so frustrating, just waiting for the inevitable and unable to do anything except show your love.
Sorry about your friend.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, night, Gillian.
> Hope you have a good night's sleep for a change!


 Things didn't go that well last night I'm afraid.


----------



## sibi

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Nick! You're right-very few people, it seems know you name.


Wait, is Yellow turtle Nick? Or is Gillian Nick, I'm confused )P


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hello and Good night Gillian


 Hi Lyn, and it's....good evening now. How are you? Hope you're well. And what are you up to these days?


----------



## Momof4

sibi said:


> Ok, let me see if I got this. New people, Nick, Adam (who I call Bearded guy), Del, who else? Btw, I'm having connectivity problems with my tablet. I'm sitting with a friend who's dying of cancer. This is such an insidious disease!!!



(((Hugs))) Your a good friend!!


----------



## Gillian M

sibi said:


> Wait, is Yellow turtle Nick? Or is Gillian Nick, I'm confused )P


 Yellow Turtle is Nick and I am Gillian.

Hope that things are now clearer.


----------



## sibi

Yes,


Gillian Moore said:


> Yellow Turtle is Nick and I am Gillian.
> 
> Hope that things are now clearer.


 Thanks


----------



## jaizei

sibi said:


> Wait, is Yellow turtle Nick? Or is Gillian Nick, I'm confused )P



D) none of the above


----------



## jaizei

Or maybe we're all Nick


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Yellow Turtle is Nick and I am Gillian.
> 
> Hope that things are now clearer.


yellow is Del.
I am Abdulla.
Tidgy is Adam.
Gillian is Gillian.
R/S/T is Nick.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Nick isn't as easy to remember as Yellow turtle somehow...(del?)


----------



## mike taylor

Yellow turtle is Delaney . Nick is sulcata Russian tortoise . I'm Mike Taylor aka Mike Taylor .


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> yellow is Del.
> I am Abdulla.
> Tidgy is Adam.
> Gillian is Gillian.
> R/S/T is Nick.


Now, you see, that's why I love Abdullah ❤


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Delany. I see. I didn't even know my buddies name.....


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nick isn't as easy to remember as Yellow turtle somehow...(del?)


 True. Yellow Turtle is something particular.


----------



## mike taylor

No rain today but its Africa hot out side .


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Delany is unusual enough to remember. But then Nick is my middle name.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

mike taylor said:


> No rain today but its Africa hot out side .


We finally got some rain last night


----------



## tortdad

Just popping in to say hi...and bye

Busy busy


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Now, you see, that's why I love Abdullah ❤


Thank you so much. I really needed that... 



Sometimes society has a way of getting into our heads. I keep thinking that I'm always wrong... I really want to realize that society shouldn't get into my way; I shouldn't be a servant to the nonsense it seems to say.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> View attachment 132471



lol Ya had me this close to laughing out loud.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> There was a rainbow here, about 2 weeks ago, that keep growing until it sizzled out





Jeff asked me to marry him, while we watched a double rainbow, so they mean a lot to me. Thank you!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Jeff asked me to marry him, while we watched a double rainbow, so they mean a lot to me. Thank you!


Awwww.... That's so sweet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Things didn't go that well last night I'm afraid.


Sorry to hear that, Gillian.
Hope tonight's better, but I know you worry.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Jeff asked me to marry him, while we watched a double rainbow, so they mean a lot to me. Thank you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> yellow is Del.
> I am Abdulla.
> Tidgy is Adam.
> Gillian is Gillian.
> R/S/T is Nick.


Hoorrrayyyy!!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 132483
> 
> View attachment 132484
> 
> View attachment 132485


----------



## mike taylor

ZEROPILOT said:


> Delany is unusual enough to remember. But then Nick is my middle name.


I'm sorry . But you can change it .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Yellow turtle is Delaney . Nick is sulcata Russian tortoise . I'm Mike Taylor aka Mike Taylor .


aka The Dog Rescuing Hero of Tortoise Forum.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry to hear that, Gillian.
> Hope tonight's better, but I know you worry.


 Thanks a lot you your usual *kind *words.

YES, and a BIG YESS; I tend to worry and think too much. Don't know how to stop that thinking at..night. Oli has kept me rather worried lately.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> No rain today but its Africa hot out side .


Africa hot is about 100°F today.


----------



## Gillian M

Got to go now ladies and gentlemen and......*torts*.

Talk to you later.

Good-bye for the time being.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Africa hot is about 100°F today.


I win, it was 123 F for us today!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Actually we have a heat wave coming. Which is OK, since no one stays outside in the summer anyways.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

sibi said:


> Ok, let me see if I got this. New people, Nick, Adam (who I call Bearded guy), Del, who else? Btw, I'm having connectivity problems with my tablet. I'm sitting with a friend who's dying of cancer. This is such an insidious disease!!!


!! I'm so sorry!!
I really hope your friend pulls through!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

sibi said:


> Wait, is Yellow turtle Nick? Or is Gillian Nick, I'm confused )P


I'm Delaney.
Nick is @russian/sulcata/tortoise

Gillian, have I ever learned your named?
EDIT- Duh. Nevermind.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Ok, let me see if I got this. New people, Nick, Adam (who I call Bearded guy), Del, who else? Btw, I'm having connectivity problems with my tablet. I'm sitting with a friend who's dying of cancer. This is such an insidious disease!!!


That's so sad. I'm literally speechless.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

ZEROPILOT said:


> Delany. I see. I didn't even know my buddies name.....


Aww! Buddies


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> True. Yellow Turtle is something particular.


You're too kind. 

Nick himself is what makes his name memorable, because he's one memorable person!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I win, it was 123 F for us today!!!


 WOW! That is _hot. 

_


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn, and it's....good evening now. How are you? Hope you're well. And what are you up to these days?


Hi Gillian - missed you again it seems - unless you're back since your last post. I'm still very busy so just flitting in occasionally when I need a break. I hate this time of year everything has to be done this month, Hope Oli may catch you later.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Actually we have a heat wave coming. Which is OK, since no one stays outside in the summer anyways.


We are supposed to have a heat wave on the way to the UK - it may reach about 75' F!


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> I win, it was 123 F for us today!!!



Seriously!? That is just crazy talk!! 
Please tell me you have AC! 
I would be useless all summer!


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> We are supposed to have a heat wave on the way to the UK - it may reach about 75' F!



That is perfect weather!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> That is perfect weather!


I don't like it too hot - I'm a 'sit in the shade' person but would like it a bit warmer for Lola. It would be nice not to have to worry that the breeze is too cold for her.


----------



## AZtortMom

Howdy everyone
How's it going?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> WOW! That is _hot.
> View attachment 132490
> _


Well, you do win, but I think I'm in second. It's suppose to be 105 today. Triple digits from here on out. Summer is officially here for us.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Well, you do win, but I think I'm in second. It's suppose to be 105 today. Triple digits from here on out. Summer is officially here for us.


Hi there hope all ok with you

That would be much too hot for me! I don't think I'd leave the house, I would become nocturnal!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian - missed you again it seems - unless you're back since your last post. I'm still very busy so just flitting in occasionally when I need a break. I hate this time of year everything has to be done this month, Hope Oli may catch you later.


 Good evening Lyn and thanks your reply-glad to hear from you. Try to take it easy.

Oli's been driving me nuts recently.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn and thanks your reply-glad to hear from you. Try to take it easy.
> 
> Oli's been driving me nuts recently.


Nothing that can't be overcome I hope!


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Seriously!? That is just crazy talk!!
> Please tell me you have AC!
> I would be useless all summer!


 Of course they've got ACs. 

I am useless all Winter; GOD only knows how much I dislike cold weather, rain, snow, you name it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> WOW! That is _hot.
> View attachment 132490
> _


That is FREEZING!


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 132483
> 
> View attachment 132484
> 
> View attachment 132485



Those are neat. Thanks!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Nothing that can't be overcome I hope!


 Thanks your question, very kind of you, Lyn.

Oli has become very inactive despite the hot weather. Had this happened during Winter I would have understood, but not in May and June. Oli's diet has not changed, nor has anything in the enclosure. Don't know what on earth is wrong.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks a lot you your usual *kind *words.
> 
> YES, and a BIG YESS; I tend to worry and think too much. Don't know how to stop that thinking at..night. Oli has kept me rather worried lately.





Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks a lot you your usual *kind *words.
> 
> YES, and a BIG YESS; I tend to worry and think too much. Don't know how to stop that thinking at..night. Oli has kept me rather worried lately.



Why are you worried about Oli.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks your question, very kind of you, Lyn.
> 
> Oli has become very inactive despite the hot weather. Had this happened during Winter I would have understood, but not in May and June. Oli's diet has not changed, nor has anything in the enclosure. Don't know what on earth is wrong.



How hot?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Howdy everyone
> How's it going?


Afternoon, Noel.
That's pretty hot.
Lovely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Of course they've got ACs.
> 
> I am useless all Winter; GOD only knows how much I dislike cold weather, rain, snow, you name it.


No, not only God, i know.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> How hot?


 Thanks your question Jacqui.

Well, today it is not that hot for the Middle East: temperature reached a maximum of 27 degrees Celcius.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, not only God, i know.


Good evening.

I bet *YOU* know!


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> WOW! That is _hot.
> View attachment 132490
> _


 No it isn't hot. I *LOVE*  that weather!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello everyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening.
> 
> I bet *YOU* know!


I am the font of all wisdom.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is FREEZING!


Nope!  32' is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hello everyone.


Hello, Austin, how have you been?


----------



## Killerrookie

I love the cold!! I have 3 giant fans in my room and that doesn't count the ceiling fan haha.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> Hello everyone.


Done with school?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nope!  32' is.


ha de ha ha.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Why are you worried about Oli.


Oli has beenv ery inactive.


Killerrookie said:


> Hello everyone.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Austin, how have you been?


Busy like crazy!! I've had exam after exam all week and I have been studying my butt off all month for them and my STARS. Glad tomorrow is my last day of school.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Howdy everyone
> How's it going?


Awesome, how about you?


----------



## Killerrookie

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Done with school?


Tomorrow is my last day!! We have been getting out at 11:30 AM this whole week!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am the font of all wisdom.


 You really are Adam and we all know it.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks your question, very kind of you, Lyn.
> 
> Oli has become very inactive despite the hot weather. Had this happened during Winter I would have understood, but not in May and June. Oli's diet has not changed, nor has anything in the enclosure. Don't know what on earth is wrong.


I'm sorry to hear that Giliian if only they could talk and tell us what's wrong, but its just a guessing game isn't it. Is he still eating OK?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Busy like crazy!! I've had exam after exam all week and I have been studying my butt off all month for them and my STARS. Glad tomorrow is my last day of school.


Crikey, you get a long summer hols!
When I were lad, we got up in t'mornin' afore we went t'bed studied 8 days a week , 685 days a year.
And if y'tell that to the kids of today, they won't believe you.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> Tomorrow is my last day!! We have been getting out at 11:30 AM this whole week!


----------



## Killerrookie

The kids of today believe anything!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey, you get a long summer hols!
> When I were lad, we got up in t'mornin' afore we went t'bed studied 8 days a week , 685 days a year.
> And if y'tell that to the kids of today, they won't believe you.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 132496
> View attachment 132497


Haha you made me bust out laughing!!


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 132496
> View attachment 132497


I'm very jealous!!! Another 6 weeks after this one for me and the kids in UK


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks your question Jacqui.
> 
> Well, today it is not that hot for the Middle East: temperature reached a maximum of 27 degrees Celcius.



I was just wondering if instead of too cool, if Oli could be thinking it is too hot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm very jealous!!! Another 6 weeks after this one for me and the kids in UK


haha ha haha


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Hello everyone.



Hi! About time you show up again.  What are you going to do with no school?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Hi! About time you show up again.  What are you going to do with no school?


Lurk about on the forum, I expect.
lurk, lurk.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> haha ha haha


I was going to press the like button but as I don't like I won't - so there!!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Well, you do win, but I think I'm in second. It's suppose to be 105 today. Triple digits from here on out. Summer is officially here for us.



Too hot!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> I'm very jealous!!! Another 6 weeks after this one for me and the kids in UK


Wow! No holiday?


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lurk about on the forum, I expect.
> lurk, lurk.




He is too nice to lurk, he joins in on the fun.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I win, it was 123 F for us today!!!




I would not survive there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was going to press the like button but as I don't like I won't - so there!!


i'm not so childish, so I'll give you a like.
And then blub to myself in my armchair.


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Wow! No holiday?


We will have a 6 week holiday eventually but it seems like an eternity away at the moment!


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> I'm very jealous!!! Another 6 weeks after this one for me and the kids in UK



But when does the school year begin?


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> Hi! About time you show up again.  What are you going to do with no school?


Yea it's been awhile since I can finally be on here for more than a minute! I think I'm gonna spend this summer with the tortoises and spend some time with my dad building a tortoise table for Luie because he's getting way to big every second!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm not so childish, so I'll give you a like.
> And then blub to myself in my armchair.


There, there you know I meant it!


----------



## Killerrookie

Around September for them I believe.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> But when does the school year begin?


First Monday in Sept,


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> He is too nice to lurk, he joins in on the fun.


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> First Monday in Sept,


That's the 2nd right?


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


That's very clever!


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> That's the 2nd right?


I'm not sure - I only find out the finishing dates


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> He is too nice to lurk, he joins in on the fun.





Lyn W said:


> There, there you know I meant it!


Boohoo, boooohoooo.
Blub.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


That is wonderful!!!!! 
lurk lurk.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>



I love it!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Boohoo, boooohoooo.
> Blub.


Doesn't wash with me - I'm a hard woman!


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> I'm not sure - I only find out the finishing dates


Haha Don't we all!!


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Yea it's been awhile since I can finally be on here for more than a minute! I think I'm gonna spend this summer with the tortoises and spend some time with my dad building a tortoise table for Luie because he's getting way to big every second!



Sounds like a great way to spend the summer. I really love when families work together to create enclosures.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I was just wondering if instead of too cool, if Oli could be thinking it is too hot.


 Thanks your prompt reply.

I doubt it. Know why? Well, during the heat wave when temperature reached 37 degrees Celcius, Oli was not that inactive. That's a difference of *TEN* degrees Celcius.

Thanks your help anyway.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Haha Don't we all!!




I for one can not wait for school to start again here. Those silly children think they aught to be on the library computers playing their games.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks your prompt reply.
> 
> I doubt it. Know why? Well, during the heat wave when temperature reached 37 degrees Celcius, Oli was not that inactive. That's a difference of *TEN* degrees Celcius.
> 
> Thanks your help anyway.


Poor Oli - could the big temp drop have confused him?


----------



## Killerrookie

Hey some kids do that at are school. During lunch they head to the library to play games on the computer or play checkers.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Hey some kids do that at are school. During lunch they head to the library to play games on the computer or play checkers.



Doing it at school is fine. It's doing it at the public library when I want to use the computer that it is not fine.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> I for one can not wait for school to start again here. Those silly children think they aught to be on the library computers playing their games.


The impudence of them! They should all be sent off to Boot Camp from the age of 5 on


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Doesn't wash with me - I'm a hard woman!


Ok, i'll sulk instead.
SULK.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks your prompt reply.
> 
> I doubt it. Know why? Well, during the heat wave when temperature reached 37 degrees Celcius, Oli was not that inactive. That's a difference of *TEN* degrees Celcius.
> 
> Thanks your help anyway.




Did you change anything? Enclosure, location, amount of light, new bulb, new foods???


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> The impudence of them! They should all be sent off to Boot Camp from the age of 5 on



Sounds like a great idea!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> The impudence of them! They should all be sent off to Boot Camp from the age of 5 on


Send you to boot camp instead haha


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Hey some kids do that at are school. During lunch they head to the library to play games on the computer or play checkers.


 I'm shocked! 4 weeks detention at least!


----------



## Killerrookie

That's to harsh!!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Giliian if only they could talk and tell us what's wrong, but its just a guessing game isn't it. Is he still eating OK?


 Many thanks your question, Lyn.

Yes, my beloved tort is eating well, being soaked which it enjoys, and yesterday we went out for the so-called 'walk' and all was fine so long as we were outside. Now the moment we returned home something went wrong. Mind you, the flat, the furnitture, the environment in general is all *the* _*same*_. Absolutely *nothing* has changed.

As you put it; a lot of it is guess work. I'm trying to give and take with Oli but as you know a tort's brain is not like a dog's/cat's.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> That's to harsh!!


OK - 3 weeks then - I'm all heart!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Did you change anything? Enclosure, location, amount of light, new bulb, new foods???


 No, Jacqui. Please be kind enough to read the post I just sent to Lyn, whereas I said: absolutely nothing has changed.

Thank you.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> That's to harsh!!




Okay only three weeks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> That's to harsh!!


Not harsh enough!


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> OK - 3 weeks then - I'm all heart!



lol we both thought the same thing. lol


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Send you to boot camp instead haha


"I got sole but I'm not a soldier....."


----------



## Killerrookie

Maybe a day of detention?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Poor Oli - could the big temp drop have confused him?


 That is a possibility Lyn. Unstable weather conditions are a...pain in the neck!


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> No, Jacqui. Please be kind enough to read the post I just sent to Lyn, whereas I said: absolutely nothing has changed.
> 
> Thank you.




Perhaps he is at a growth leveling off?


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Maybe a day of detention?




That won't teach them a thing. 'Sides most likely they will serve it while playing a game online.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> lol we both thought the same thing. lol


We're too soft Jacqui!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Perhaps he is at a growth leveling off?


 I have no idea whatsoever, to be honest. And I really am worried and do not know what on earth to do.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Maybe a day of detention?


OK maybe just one day - but of hard labour instead of detention!


----------



## Killerrookie

I think just giving them detention for 4 weeks will make them still not learn anything.


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> OK maybe just one day - but of hard labour instead of detention!


Hhaha that works.


----------



## JAYGEE

Nothing like spending your lunch break on the phone with IT cause my dumb work computer won't connect to the internet...


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> I think just giving them detention for 4 weeks will make them still not learn anything.


No but it will give us peace and quiet if they are all contained somewhere
We can but dream!


----------



## Killerrookie

JAYGEE said:


> Nothing like spending your lunch break on the phone with IT cause my dumb work computer won't connect to the internet...


Haha nice!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Haha true and dang it I dropped my pizza!!


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> We're too soft Jacqui!



Yes we are.


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> Nothing like spending your lunch break on the phone with IT cause my dumb work computer won't connect to the internet...



 Sorry


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Hhaha that works.




I have some yardwork that needs doing...


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> I have no idea whatsoever, to be honest. And I really am worried and do not know what on earth to do.



Has weight been lost? Any chance of parasites?


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> I have some yardwork that needs doing...


Hmm what kind?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, i'll sulk instead.
> SULK.


Have you finished sulking yet?


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Haha true and dang it I dropped my pizza!!



Crust side down?


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Hmm what kind?




Tall grass using a hand clipper


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Have you finished sulking yet?


No.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yes sadly!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.


Well go to your room at once and think about how rude it is to laugh at other people's misfortunes!


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> Tall grass using a hand clipper


Hmm this doesn't sound like yard work to me! Sounds more like a cruel punishment!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I love it!!!


Keep it


----------



## JAYGEE

Jacqui said:


> Sorry


Its just means i cant do my work... and means ill be posting picfures from my phone.

Because im bored lol.



My baby girl who had open heart surgery in February or March. . I should know the month but i have a brain fart.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Has weight been lost? Any chance of parasites?


 As for weight loss I don't think there has been any, and my tort has been eating normally.

Unfortunately, this is a country where it is 99.999% impossible to find a vet for these cute little animals, believe it or not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Yes sadly!!


Pizza has cheese on it, so it's a sad loss.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> Hey some kids do that at are school. During lunch they head to the library to play games on the computer or play checkers.


Checkers are fun.


----------



## JAYGEE

My oldest mini me.. going to middle school next year.

My youngest son on the bottom.. 

Both of these little men are handfuls


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pizza has cheese on it, so it's a sad loss.


A very sad lose indeed my friend!


----------



## Killerrookie

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Checkers are fun.


I love checkers! They are my favorite board game.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> That won't teach them a thing. 'Sides most likely they will serve it while playing a game online.


That's why you have parents, to teach them a thing!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well go to your room at once and think about how rude it is to laugh at other people's misfortunes!


Ok, which room and how long should I stay there?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> I love checkers! They are my favorite board game.


Chinese checkers too? I'm only good at traditional checkers.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pizza has cheese on it, so it's a sad loss.


You could say it's bitten the crust


----------



## Killerrookie

Wait there is a Chinese version?


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> You could say it's bitten the crust


Lol shush lol


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.


 Who's made *you* sulk? I wonder....hmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I love checkers! They are my favorite board game.


no, no.
Chess or backgammon.


----------



## Gillian M

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 132511
> 
> My oldest mini me.. going to middle school next year.
> 
> My youngest son on the bottom..
> 
> Both of these little men are handfuls
> 
> View attachment 132512


 GOD bless.


----------



## Killerrookie

I hate chess! Makes me feel dumb when I play it lol.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, which room and how long should I stay there?


The darkest, coldest room you can find


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You could say it's bitten the crust


A typical pizza Lyn's base humour.


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> The darkest, coldest room you can find


Sounds like my room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Who's made *you* sulk? I wonder....hmmmm.


Lyn's being mean to me, Gillian!
Could you pop over to Wales and beat her up for me, please?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A typical pizza Lyn's base humour.


You know you can deepaned on me to think of something


----------



## Lyn W

It's a bit unseasonal and maybe unsavoury but.........

.......do you know how Good King Wenceslas likes his pizza?



Deep pan, crisp and even!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You know you can deepaned on me to think of something


That'll take some topping!
A real slice of pundom.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> no, no.
> Chess or backgammon.


Is checkers the US equivalent of what we in UK call draughts?
if so I love that game too used to play my dad for hours


----------



## Killerrookie

Yes it is


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Is checkers the US equivalent of what we in UK call draughts?
> if so I love that game too used to play my dad for hours


Yes. 
I used to play my dad too, which is probably why I don't play any more.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

[m and how long should I stay there?[/QUOTE]


Killerrookie said:


> Wait there is a Chinese version?


Mhm.
It's played with marbles, here-
http://www.coolmath-games.com/0-chinesecheckers


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lyn's being mean to me, Gillian!
> Could you pop over to Wales and beat her up for me, please?


 If I get there she'll be in real trouble with the.....*military* *woman* as they nick-named me here. She'd better take care.


----------



## Killerrookie

I remember that website back when j was in elementary school.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> If I get there she'll be in real trouble with the.....*military* *woman* as they nick-named me here. She'd better take care.


Thanks, buddy!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> If I get there she'll be in real trouble with the.....*military* *woman* as they nick-named me here. She'd better take care.


Sorry ma'am!.......but he started it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sorry ma'am!.......but he started it!


No, I didn't.
It....it....it was Austin!


----------



## Lyn W

Well I have to go back to my work now and try to think of lots of positive things to say. It would be so much easier if we could just speak our minds e.g Bobby is trying......*very* trying!

So maybe catch you all later, but have a good afternoon/evening


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I didn't.
> It....it....it was Austin!


What?!?!? I haven't done anything! Yet anyways haha.


----------



## Lyn W

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 132511
> 
> My oldest mini me.. going to middle school next year.
> 
> My youngest son on the bottom..
> 
> Both of these little men are handfuls
> 
> View attachment 132512


You have some very handsome kids Jaygee!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well I have to go back to my work now and try to think of lots of positive things to say. It would be so much easier if we could just speak our minds e.g Bobby is trying......*very* trying!
> 
> So maybe catch you all later, but have a good afternoon/evening


It is probably just as well we don't all speak our minds.
Everybody would be fighting within minutes.
Good luck with your work.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Chinese checkers too? I'm only good at traditional checkers.



I prefer giant checkers myself.


----------



## JAYGEE

Lyn W said:


> You have some very handsome kids Jaygee!


Thank you very much! Now if there attitudes would go away, that would be great! Lol


----------



## jaizei

I don't think I pick just one board game - there are just too many good ones.


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> Hello everyone.



Hi Austin!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I don't think I pick just one board game - there are just too many good ones.


So if someone asks you what to play.......we get no game?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So if someone asks you what to play.......we get no game?



Given a choice, right now I'd pick Stone Age.

Pandemic is also high on the list.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Given a choice, right now I'd pick Stone Age.
> 
> Pandemic is also high on the list.


Hmmm.
Don't know either, but I'd give them a try.
Bit like snakes and ladders?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I didn't.
> It....it....it was Austin!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 132519


He did, he did, he did.
Tweren't me


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I don't think I pick just one board game - there are just too many good ones.


STRATEGO.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Given a choice, right now I'd pick Stone Age.
> 
> Pandemic is also high on the list.


Oh, thought you meant board games 
I love Pandemic.
My brother bought it for a 10$sale on Steam, and the full game is amazing. 
He created a virus called 'marriage' and also a neurological disorder he named Delaney. 
I was so touched.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

SCRABBLE!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh, thought you meant board games
> I love Pandemic.
> My brother bought it for a 10$sale on Steam, and the full game is amazing.
> He created a virus called 'marriage' and also a neurological disorder he named Delaney.
> I was so touched.


We were talking about board games.No wonder I didn't know them.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

STRATEGO WINS. Every time!


Tidgy's Dad said:


> SCRABBLE!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Donna/Turbo

I went to work today and put Turbo outside. The weather man said no rain today. It has rained every day and Turbo really needed to go outside for a while. I got off at 3, but by 2:30 it was like a typhoon outside. When I got home Turbo was covered in mud and I am sure he was cold. I hate weather men. I gave him a nice warm soak and some extra food. Now he is sound asleep.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

And Risk. I love Risk.

When my brothers still had GIJoes, they let my sister play with them sometimes, and her guys got captured, and when Tunnel Rat asked for a game to play, they gave him Risk.

Everybody else hates Risk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> STRATEGO WINS. Every time!


Don't know that one either.
i'm so out of touch.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Donna/Turbo said:


> I went to work today and put Turbo outside. The weather man said no rain today. It has rained every day and Turbo really needed to go outside for a while. I got off at 3, but by 2:30 it was like a typhoon outside. When I got home Turbo was covered in mud and I am sure he was cold. I hate weather men. I gave him a nice warm soak and some extra food. Now he is sound asleep.



I'm sure he felt better after he warmed up for a bit.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't know that one either.
> i'm so out of touch.


But.... it's an older board game


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh, thought you meant board games
> I love Pandemic.
> My brother bought it for a 10$sale on Steam, and the full game is amazing.
> He created a virus called 'marriage' and also a neurological disorder he named Delaney.
> I was so touched.



Pandemic is a board game. Was it "Plague Inc"? I've played that on my phone. I named the virus after one of my sisters kids; he was ecstatic when ever the notifications popped up with his name.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> I went to work today and put Turbo outside. The weather man said no rain today. It has rained every day and Turbo really needed to go outside for a while. I got off at 3, but by 2:30 it was like a typhoon outside. When I got home Turbo was covered in mud and I am sure he was cold. I hate weather men. I gave him a nice warm soak and some extra food. Now he is sound asleep.


Poor Turbo.
Weather prediction is very difficult.
We studied it in uni in my first year and it's a lot of 'if's and guesswork really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> And Risk. I love Risk.
> 
> When my brothers still had GIJoes, they let my sister play with them sometimes, and her guys got captured, and when Tunnel Rat asked for a game to play, they gave him Risk.
> 
> Everybody else hates Risk.


I love Risk!
That one i'd play you at.
can you play postal Risk?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Pandemic is a board game. Was it "Plague Inc"? I've played that on my phone. I named the virus after one of my sisters kids; he was ecstatic when ever the notifications popped up with his name.


Whoopsie, I guess so. I know I played a similar game called Pandemic. 
It looked like this-


Plague Inc looks like this-


Hehehe...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love Risk!
> That one i'd play you at.
> can you play postal Risk?


I'm afraid I don't know what that one is. We've had the game board for years


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> But.... it's an older board game


Perhaps it wasn't available in the UK.
or i just missed it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps it wasn't available in the UK.
> or i just missed it.


You REALLY score when you get the StarWars version.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm afraid I don't know what that one is. We've had the game board for years


No, I meant play by posting each other the moves. 
used to play postal chess before the net came along.
Took years to finish a game,sometimes.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I meant play by posting each other the moves.
> used to play postal chess before the net came along.
> Took years to finish a game,sometimes.


Literally??
Yikes. Sure!
Let me go get the board.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Literally??
> Yikes. Sure!!


Literally.
Three and a half years, once, with a guy in Russia.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Literally.
> Three and a half years, once, with a guy in Russia.



Who won?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Who won?


Draw agreed.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Literally.
> Three and a half years, once, with a guy in Russia.


WOW.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Fun Risk story!
My mom was playing my siblings one time, and she (now would be a good time to mention my oldest brother 8 at the time  HOWEVER, she's very clever and often wins.) and she almost won, but she had to go take a shower, and left her army in my youngest brothers control.
...It wasn't pretty, and he ended up losing every country but Portugal.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Fun Risk story!
> My mom was playing my siblings one time, and she (now would be a good time to mention my oldest brother 8 at the time  HOWEVER, she's very clever and often wins.) and she almost won, but she had to go take a shower, and left her army in my youngest brothers control.
> ...It wasn't pretty, and he ended up losing every country but Portugal.


haha.
Nowt wrong with Portugal.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I can't find our wooden board! But we also have a cardboard one, so all good


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> Hi Austin!!!


Hey Mom!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> Hey Mom!!


Really??


----------



## Killerrookie

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Really??


Not really but it would be cool to have a mom that was into tortoises like me tho!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> haha.
> Nowt wrong with Portugal.


Want to start?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> Not really but it would be cool to have a mom that was into tortoises like me tho!


----------



## jaizei

https://www.warlight.net/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Want to start?


No, but it's a lovely place with lovely people.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, but it's a lovely place with lovely people.


Oh darn. Okay then


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> https://www.warlight.net/


Wow!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh darn. Okay then


And a rotten economy.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Ooh, pretty...
http://www.livescience.com/50094-photos-chameleons-change-color.html


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Ooh, pretty...
> http://www.livescience.com/50094-photos-chameleons-change-color.html


Beautiful.
Tidgy's useless at changing colour.
She'd make a very bad chameleon.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Hmm this doesn't sound like yard work to me! Sounds more like a cruel punishment!



Not asking for anybody to do something I myself am not doing.


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> Its just means i cant do my work... and means ill be posting picfures from my phone.
> 
> Because im bored lol.
> View attachment 132510
> 
> 
> My baby girl who had open heart surgery in February or March. . I should know the month but i have a brain fart.



She is beautiful. Looks like the surgery went well.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> That's why you have parents, to teach them a thing!



If only


----------



## JAYGEE

Jacqui said:


> She is beautiful. Looks like the surgery went well.


Thank you!

Surgery did go well, this was her second open heart surgery. She will still need a few more as she gets older.


----------



## Merrick

science rocks


----------



## bouaboua

After 20+ hours of travel, I'm back into China's hot and humided "enclosure" again.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> After 20+ hours of travel, I'm back into China's hot and humided "enclosure" again.


Yay! Glad you made it safe!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Mm. I killed it! It was so busy earlier


----------



## mike taylor

Chat killer ! Off with her head !


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> After 20+ hours of travel, I'm back into China's hot and humided "enclosure" again.


Well, at least you won't pyramid, my friend


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Mm. I killed it! It was so busy earlier


Lyn sent me to my room.
Back now.
Very repentant.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Chat killer ! Off with her head !


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> Hey Mom!!



I could be old enough! No joke!


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> I could be old enough! No joke!


Haha Deal!! Hey guys I have another mom! Who knew?!?


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> Haha Deal!! Hey guys I have another mom! Who knew?!?


 Go clean your room!


----------



## Killerrookie

Nah to much work! Go clean your room then I'll do mine because monkey see monkey do!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I could be old enough! No joke!


You don't look old enough in those photos you posted a while back.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> After 20+ hours of travel, I'm back into China's hot and humided "enclosure" again.


----------



## bouaboua

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, at least you won't pyramid, my friend


You got that part correct! ! !hahaha........


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Haha Deal!! Hey guys I have another mom! Who knew?!?



Always nice to have a spare Mom.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Nah to much work! Go clean your room then I'll do mine because monkey see monkey do!



Are you calling Kathy a monkey?


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> Are you calling Kathy a monkey?


Nooooo!!! Then that makes me a monkey!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Noel has landed! How was your day? 
(based off time here, as the day only has 4 hours left  )


----------



## Jacqui

So you do not consider night as part of a day?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Noel has landed! How was your day?
> (based off time here, as the day only has 4 hours left  )


Hi there  *waves*  I'm good, tired but good


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hiya!


AZtortMom said:


> Hi there  *waves*  I'm good, tired but good


----------



## AZtortMom

How's everyone?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I speak for one person


----------



## mike taylor

All good here !


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hey Nick! I see you out there, lurking


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm moving sprinklers and bringing in torts


----------



## mike taylor

Nick turned into a TFO stalker .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

HA.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Nick turned into a TFO stalker .




Well, sometimes it feels better to stalk.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Certified thread killer.


Gnight, guys.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You don't look old enough in those photos you posted a while back.



You're so sweet! I'm 46 with great genes in the family!


----------



## mike taylor

I didn't see your pictures . I say repost them . Please !


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Certified thread killer.
> View attachment 132566
> 
> Gnight, guys.



Is that some sort of achievement you've unlocked?


----------



## smarch

JAYGEE said:


> Now that sucks. Went fishing one time and out of 4 of us no one remembered the sun screen. I missed a few days of work because I couldn't put on a shirt.


I couldn't put on my bra until yesterday, I basically had to wear a baggy sweater over my shirt bs it was kind of mortifying even though no one at work knew... It was so uncomfortable since I'm not small in the chest area. Thankfully it's almost not painful anymore! Both of us didn't put it on initially because of fog... Then forgot once the sun came back, I only remembered when I was already turning red and it was too late


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wearing clothes is overrated.


While I agree, work isn't exactly the place to exercise that theory


----------



## Myroli

You know I actually get sunburned more when I DO put sunscreen on then I do when I don't, so generally I avoid the stuff lol


----------



## smarch

The lil birdlettes are here! I think I posted about the bird that built its nest in a dump truck up in our play for above where I keep Nank when he goes out, and now the 4 have finally hatched!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> How's everyone?


Pretty darn splendid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey Nick! I see you out there, lurking


lurk lurk.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pretty darn splendid.


Very good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Certified thread killer.
> View attachment 132566
> 
> Gnight, guys.


That is the funniest post of the day.
Bless.
And good night.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is the funniest post of the day.
> Bless.
> And good night.


Good night Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> You're so sweet! I'm 46 with great genes in the family!


I'm only a few years older, but people say I look 60!
Which is good, as far as i'm concerned, I feel much older.
But really, I remember thinking,'Wow, she looks so young.'
Crawly, but true.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> While I agree, work isn't exactly the place to exercise that theory


No, perhaps not, though I guess it depends where you work and with whom.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good night Adam


Good night, Noel. 
See you tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> The lil birdlettes are here! I think I posted about the bird that built its nest in a dump truck up in our play for above where I keep Nank when he goes out, and now the 4 have finally hatched!!
> 
> View attachment 132572
> 
> View attachment 132573



Robins or what?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is the funniest post of the day.
> Bless.
> And good night.



If you only knew


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good night, Noel.
> See you tomorrow, I hope.


God willing, we will see each other tomorrow


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Wait, is Yellow turtle Nick? Or is Gillian Nick, I'm confused )P


I'm Cowboy 
And I refer to Nick as Newt...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> If you only knew


Go on then.
If only I knew what ?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Go on then.
> If only I knew what ?



It's like a flower, you have to wait for it to bloom.


----------



## jaizei

It's probably not good that I'm thinking of things to do tonight instead of sleeping.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm thinking of things to do also . Sleeping will be after . haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It's like a flower, you have to wait for it to bloom.


No you don't.
You ask someone to post you a picture of what it looks like when it blooms.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No you don't.
> You ask someone to post you a picture of what it looks like when it blooms.


I thought you were going to bed..


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No you don't.
> You ask someone to post you a picture of what it looks like when it blooms.


Take, here's a thousand blooms:


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Take, here's a thousand blooms:
> View attachment 132581


Wait, I've already posted that before....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I thought you were going to bed..


Crikey!
i've been sent to my room once tonight already.
Now I'm being sent to bed.
Ok, ok.
Good night all.
Sweet dreams.


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning!


Morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning!


Morning and goodnight!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


Night.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!
> i've been sent to my room once tonight already.
> Now I'm being sent to bed.
> Ok, ok.
> Good night all.
> Sweet dreams.


Do you need a warm glass of milk and a kiss on the head too?


----------



## sibi

Sorry guys, I'm not getting connection at times. I'll try to respond to some posts


Momof4 said:


> Seriously!? That is just crazy talk!!
> Please tell me you have AC!
> I would be useless all summer!


When I was visiting Israel, we visited Masada and the temp was 115F. It was HOT!


----------



## AZtortMom

Goodnight all


----------



## sibi

AZtortMom said:


> Goodnight all


Good night 

I always seem to kill chat when I post. Maybe it's the time zones, ay?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> When I was visiting Israel, we visited Masada and the temp was 115F. It was HOT!


But it's a dry heat, isn't that the response? When people mention how much rain we get I like to point out its a, “wet rain"! Some folks stumble with that mentally...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning Abdulla! In my mind it's morning as I'm getting ready for work. Everyone eats lasagna for breakfast, right?


----------



## MichiganFrog

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But it's a dry heat, isn't that the response? When people mention how much rain we get I like to point out its a, “wet rain"! Some folks stumble with that mentally...



Yes, it's a very dry heat, indeed, probably the driest in the world. I learned quickly to drink lots of water in the morning before the tour, because water could be hard to come by or very expensive outside of the hotel.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But it's a dry heat, isn't that the response? When people mention how much rain we get I like to point out its a, “wet rain"! Some folks stumble with that mentally...


It sure didn't feel like it was a dry heat, which I think is worse anyway. We were sweating bullets, and it was just darn hot like hot anywhere I've been.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Do you need a warm glass of milk and a kiss on the head too?


Yes, please!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning my fellow weed washers.
Another beautiful day awaits.
Hope you all enjoy it and it brings happiness to your torts and turtles.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Howdy Mike


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Todays Tip.

String dipped in tomato sauce makes perfect reusable spaghetti for kids who don't like spaghetti.
My neighbour's kids don't touch the stuff and don't realize I've been serving them the same bowl of string every time they visit for over a year now.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Morning


Hi!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I'm scared to scroll over there.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy Mike


How are you today??


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Is that some sort of achievement you've unlocked?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning!


I always miss when you come on! Morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I always miss when you come on! Morning


I think he's lurking somewhere about.
Morning @AbdullaAli 
lurk lurk.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey there. 
I am always here,
Always...
*hides back in his cold dark room*


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 132603
> 
> View attachment 132604
> 
> I'm scared to scroll over there.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello chaps!




Hope it's sunny for everyone!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey there.
> I am always here,
> Always...
> *hides back in his cold dark room*


Hi! You were in the timeout room with Tidgy?
*opens door 
Nope Tidgy, you stay in there!
*closes door
How are you today?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello chaps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it's sunny for everyone!


It was 100 F here with Hugh humidity. I spent half an hour outside with friends. It's like taking a shower, without actually taking a shower.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


>


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> It was 100 F here with Hugh humidity. I spent half an hour outside with friends. It's like taking a shower, without actually taking a shower.


Oh my. I'd recommend re-taking that shower you didn't take


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think he's lurking somewhere about.
> Morning @AbdullaAli
> lurk lurk.







Hahaa...


----------



## Killerrookie

Morning everyone!! Last day of school today and last two exams are today as well! Glad school is only 3 hours today haha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi! You were in the timeout room with Tidgy?
> *opens door
> Nope Tidgy, you stay in there!
> *closes door
> How are you today?


Poor Tidgy.
She's done nothing wrong.
It's her Dad, Adam who should be in the dark, cold room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hahaa...


I want!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Morning everyone!! Last day of school today and last two exams are today as well! Glad school is only 3 hours today haha.


Morning, Austin.
good luck with the exams and hurray! for the end of school.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> Morning everyone!! Last day of school today and last two exams are today as well! Glad school is only 3 hours today haha.


CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I want!


I know, right?


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, perhaps not, though I guess it depends where you work and with whom.


I work with my father...


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Robins or what?


We think so, but I don't know, mama birds beak looked too long, but she flies away if you get close so I've never had a good look. Well know when the babies start to get bigger. I'm not much of a smart person in bird watching so I just know they're birds really.


----------



## sibi

Morning to all there. I've got a busy few days ahead. My Sister is visiting me with her husband. They'll be staying a couple of weeks. Need to get all my small projects completed.


----------



## Killerrookie

Ok first exam done and now it's time for my last one!!! So happy right now!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Sorry ma'am!.......but he started it!


 I am the one to decide not you, and you never argue with military men, let alone women! Whatever you are told by them all you are allowed to say is:

"*Yessir*!" Is that clear? Am waiting for the answer?

Good afternoon Lyn, and hope you're well. Once again, please let me say: I AM JOKING ok?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Don't know either, but I'd give them a try.
> Bit like snakes and ladders?


 I liked snakes and ladders, but my GOD the wars that broke out once someone got to a snake and had to go all the way down!


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> Morning everyone!! Last day of school today and last two exams are today as well! Glad school is only 3 hours today haha.



Good luck kid!


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning/afternoon/evening to everyone at tort forum


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lyn's being mean to me, Gillian!
> Could you pop over to Wales and beat her up for me, please?


 Good afternoon and hope you are all well.

I've sent Lyn, a warning: she'd better take care when dealing with....military people!

(Joking)


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, buddy!


 Don't mention it.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning. Running super behind due to a super heavy rain (which is now down to normal rain). Had a miniflood in town. Which after having the real flood last month opening my front door to the mini one stopped the ole heart for half a beat.


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm officially done with exams now and glad to say this... SCHOOOOOOLLLLSSSS OUTT FOR SUMMMER.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> I'm officially done with exams now and glad to say this... SCHOOOOOOLLLLSSSS OUTT FOR SUMMMER.


 Is it that bad? If so thank GOD it's over, at least this year.


----------



## Killerrookie

It's not that bad, I just personally don't like school.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> It's not that bad, I just personally don't like school.


 Was only joking. Hope you didn't misunderstand me.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> It's not that bad, I just personally don't like school.


No one likes school. And this is from a nerdy A+ student. 
NO ONE LIKES IT.


----------



## Killerrookie

I know it was a joke.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> I know it was a joke.


I have finals next week. 













*cries in corner*


----------



## Killerrookie

Man that sucks so much! I hate test so much.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> No one likes school. And this is from a nerdy A+ student.
> NO ONE LIKES IT.


I like school... I miss school, now that I've graduated college they won't let me go back... Schools better than work I'll tell you that!


----------



## Killerrookie

smarch said:


> I like school... I miss school, now that I've graduated college they won't let me go back... Schools better than work I'll tell you that!


Depends what kind of job you have!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> I work with my father...


Probably a REALLY bad idea then.
Though acceptable in Morocco.


----------



## Killerrookie

Ohh, so he gets to tell you if your doing stuff wrong all the time??? Haha parents are so annoying sometimes tbh.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I liked snakes and ladders, but my GOD the wars that broke out once someone got to a snake and had to go all the way down!


I used to cheat and go up the snakes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably a REALLY bad idea then.
> Though acceptable in Morocco.


Still awkward though...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I have finals next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cries in corner*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon and hope you are all well.
> 
> I've sent Lyn, a warning: she'd better take care when dealing with....military people!
> 
> (Joking)


Evening, Gillian.
Hope you slept well.
Tidgy sends a big kiss to Oli and tells him to stop being sulky.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I have finals next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cries in corner*


Should be a cold dark room, not a corner.
Or the corner of the cold dark room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Still awkward though...


Not in poorer families.
They can live with 20 people in a small apartment and sleep several in one room.
In the mornings everyone walks naked to the shower through the main room.(sometimes a towel, but not often).
As an honorary member of some of these families it's rather awkward for me and wifey, but they don't mind at all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


Similar to awesome ending in “me"...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Should be a cold dark room, not a corner.
> Or the corner of the cold dark room.


You love your cold, dark rooms.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I don't work tonight! Not real happy about it. I took this job to work 40 hours, not 32! Even still, I can feel a falling asleep watching the tube coming on me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You love your cold, dark rooms.


I keep being sent to them.
People are meanies.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

@Moozillion , how's your hand?


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> I'm officially done with exams now and glad to say this... SCHOOOOOOLLLLSSSS OUTT FOR SUMMMER.



No more pencils
No more books
No more teacher's dirty looks


----------



## Killerrookie

Well.... Today was going great till umm... I can't even type right now because of this but me and my girlfriend are breaking up.... I don't want to leave her because she's everything I ever wanted and I don't know what to do...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Well.... Today was going great till umm... I can't even type right now because of this but me and my girlfriend are breaking up.... I don't want to leave her because she's everything I ever wanted and I don't know what to do...


Oh, Austin, I'm so sorry.
Does she know how you feel about it?


----------



## Killerrookie

I prefer telling you in private about what's going on...


----------



## JAYGEE

Killerrookie said:


> Well.... Today was going great till umm... I can't even type right now because of this but me and my girlfriend are breaking up.... I don't want to leave her because she's everything I ever wanted and I don't know what to do...


Dang man, bad news right there. Hope it works out for y'all


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> Well.... Today was going great till umm... I can't even type right now because of this but me and my girlfriend are breaking up.... I don't want to leave her because she's everything I ever wanted and I don't know what to do...


I'm so sorry! 
Does she want to talk about it?


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> I prefer telling you in private about what's going on...



Not fair, I'm your mom


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> I prefer telling you in private about what's going on...



So sorry! I know it sucks and remember those days!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I don't work tonight! Not real happy about it. I took this job to work 40 hours, not 32! Even still, I can feel a falling asleep watching the tube coming on me.



Rest my friend, it's only one day!


----------



## Momof4

Feeling overwhelmed  
This is what happens when you decide to clean out the fridge and bring groceries home. There's more you can't see.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> Feeling overwhelmed
> This is what happens when you decide to clean out the fridge and bring groceries home. There's more you can't see.
> View attachment 132662


! Get Ookie down there to help you out!
Were there a lot of leftovers needing picked through?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

@Tidgy's Dad, I laughed SO hard reading your post in 'I've caught the tortoise bug!'
Cheers, man...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Feeling overwhelmed
> This is what happens when you decide to clean out the fridge and bring groceries home. There's more you can't see.
> View attachment 132662


I think wifey and I could massively reduce the problem for you, if we were near enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> @Tidgy's Dad, I laughed SO hard reading your post in 'I've caught the tortoise bug!'
> Cheers, man...


Pleasure.
Only half joking.
I am a paleontologist.


----------



## Momof4

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> ! Get Ookie down there to help you out!
> Were there a lot of leftovers needing picked through?



Oh, yes there was. Some are still in containers and the trash man came yesterday! Yikes! My freezer is empty though. I have to tackle the garage fridge too.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> No one likes school. And this is from a nerdy A+ student.
> NO ONE LIKES IT.



I liked school...


----------



## mike taylor

I liked school also . If you stayed home how were you going to checkout the hot chicks ? Killerrookie don't sweat it man. If you just bite the bullet and tell her how you fill it may work or it may not .Things happen people spilt up . Freewill and all that kind of stuff . You are too young to be stuck with one chick . When the time is right the good lord will send you the right girl .Then you'll thank him for the pain you fill now . Good luck


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I liked school also . If you stayed home how were you going to checkout the hot chicks ? Killerrookie don't sweat it man. If you just bite the bullet and tell her how you fill it may work or it may not .Things happen people spilt up . Freewill and all that kind of stuff . You are too young to be stuck with one chick . When the time is right the good lord will send you the right girl .Then you'll thank him for the pain you fill now . Good luck


Very funny.
And very true.


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> I liked school also . If you stayed home how were you going to checkout the hot chicks ? Killerrookie don't sweat it man. If you just bite the bullet and tell her how you fill it may work or it may not .Things happen people spilt up . Freewill and all that kind of stuff . You are too young to be stuck with one chick . When the time is right the good lord will send you the right girl .Then you'll thank him for the pain you fill now . Good luck


I've broken up with her because things weren't working out. Now I can check out girls without regretting it.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian.
> Hope you slept well.
> Tidgy sends a big kiss to Oli and tells him to stop being sulky.


 Hi Adam, hi Wifey and hi....Tidgy.

Thanks your question Adam. Incredible, how the human brain works. When I'm relatively calm I do NOT sleep, and on the other hand when I'm tense, upset and worried (like last night with Oli's issue on my mind) I slept...EIGHT HOURS! A miracle for me and my sleep.

Oli is still worryng me. Did you by any chance read the thread I posted as far as my beloved tort is concerned? Would like to hear your opinion: things are only getting worse! 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yes it just came!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> @Moozillion , how's your hand?



According to ME, it's good, but s-l-o-o-o-w to improve. Still a little weak and some limited range of motion, BUT I can easily and comfortably do EVERYTHING I need to do, and pain-free!!!! Which is a tremendous improvement over the previous 5 years.

According to my surgeon (whom I saw 3 days ago) I am "ahead of the curve" and doing fantastic. He in fact released me from regular follow up!

So, maybe...just MAYBE I'm being a bit of a perfectionist in my personal assessment! 
Thanks for asking!


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> No one likes school. And this is from a nerdy A+ student.
> NO ONE LIKES IT.


No one likes school and this is from a teacher!


----------



## Killerrookie

Killerrookie said:


> Yes it just came!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not in poorer families.
> They can live with 20 people in a small apartment and sleep several in one room.
> In the mornings everyone walks naked to the shower through the main room.(sometimes a towel, but not often).
> As an honorary member of some of these families it's rather awkward for me and wifey, but they don't mind at all.


 Oh, MY!!!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm gonna see how the Solar glow is compared to the Zoo med one!


----------



## Lyn W

smarch said:


> I like school... I miss school, now that I've graduated college they won't let me go back... Schools better than work I'll tell you that!


I loved school .............when I was on the receiving end......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> According to ME, it's good, but s-l-o-o-o-w to improve. Still a little weak and some limited range of motion, BUT I can easily and comfortably do EVERYTHING I need to do, and pain-free!!!! Which is a tremendous improvement over the previous 5 years.
> 
> According to my surgeon (whom I saw 3 days ago) I am "ahead of the curve" and doing fantastic. He in fact released me from regular follow up!
> 
> So, maybe...just MAYBE I'm being a bit of a perfectionist in my personal assessment!
> Thanks for asking!


Hoooraaayyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> I liked school...


ME, TOO!!!!  I LOVED school!! I still love learning things- always have!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> I am the one to decide not you, and you never argue with military men, let alone women! Whatever you are told by them all you are allowed to say is:
> 
> "*Yessir*!" Is that clear? Am waiting for the answer?
> 
> Good afternoon Lyn, and hope you're well. Once again, please let me say: I AM JOKING ok?


Yessir! Perfectly clear ma'am!
Hi Gillian - its about time someone reigned me in!


----------



## Lyn W

Good day/evening all hope you and your torts are all well.


----------



## mike taylor

That's what I'm screaming ! You know I met my wife in the 8th grade . We were like 14/15 years old . We had a kid soon after . Got married when we were 17/18 years old . We are still married happily with three boys . To be honest I don't remember when we last argued . So it could work out for you if you want it to . But you have to have respect for her . Treat her like the queen she is . The best advice I've ever gotten was from my grand pops . Love the girl you with like she is the last woman on earth and you'll be fine . There's a lot of women on earth but the one your with has the same fun parts . haha


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good day/evening all hope you and your torts are all well.


 Am going to say 'Hi' as it's almost midnight. Hope you're well.. Am fine though Oli's issue is only getting *worse!* I'm getting very worried.
Did you read the thread I posted as far as the above issue is concerned? Would like to hear from you. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lyn W

mike taylor said:


> That's what I'm screaming ! You know I met my wife in the 8th grade . We were like 14/15 years old . We had a kid soon after . Got married when we were 17/18 years old . We are still married happily with three boys . To be honest I don't remember when we last argued . So it could work out for you if you want it to . But you have to have respect for her . Treat her like the queen she is . The best advice I've ever gotten was from my grand pops . Love the girl you with like she is the last woman on earth and you'll be fine . There's a lot of women on earth but the one your with has the same fun parts . haha


That is a lovely story and just goes to show puppy love does last!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Am going to say 'Hi' as it's almost midnight. Hope you're well.. Am fine though Oli's issue is only getting *worse!* I'm getting very worried.
> Did you read the thread I posted as far as the above issue is concerned? Would like to hear from you. Thanks in advance.


Hi Gillian , sorry to hear Oli not improved - not found that post yet which thread is it in?


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian , sorry to hear Oli not improved - not found that post yet which thread is it in?



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/my-torts-very-inactive-please-please-help.120686/#post-1115301


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Yessir! Perfectly clear ma'am!
> Hi Gillian - its about time someone reigned me in!


And I'll be the one!


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/my-torts-very-inactive-please-please-help.120686/#post-1115301


 Thanks a lot for answering Lyn's question.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks a lot for answering Lyn's question.


Yes thanks Yvonne - I found it and I've posted a reply Gillian


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yessir! Perfectly clear ma'am!
> Hi Gillian - its about time someone reigned me in!


Be warned!
Gillian will duff you up if you're a meanie to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> That's what I'm screaming ! You know I met my wife in the 8th grade . We were like 14/15 years old . We had a kid soon after . Got married when we were 17/18 years old . We are still married happily with three boys . To be honest I don't remember when we last argued . So it could work out for you if you want it to . But you have to have respect for her . Treat her like the queen she is . The best advice I've ever gotten was from my grand pops . Love the girl you with like she is the last woman on earth and you'll be fine . There's a lot of women on earth but the one your with has the same fun parts . haha


You mean ......BOOBIES?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You mean ......BOOBIES?


Oh goodness... I innocently click in this thread and see " BOOBIES" haha


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Be warned!
> Gillian will duff you up if you're a meanie to me.


OK ........I won't be mean to you - I'll get someone else to do it for me.
Hi Adam hope you have had a good day


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh goodness... I innocently click in this thread and see " BOOBIES" haha


I'm very sorry I thought my Skype was off!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> OK ........I won't be mean to you - I'll get someone else to do it for me.
> Hi Adam hope you have had a good day


Super day thank you.
All's right in my world.
And you?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I'm very sorry I thought my Skype was off!


Haha I lie this forum  so jokes


----------



## jaizei

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 132673
> 
> I'm gonna see how the Solar glow is compared to the Zoo med one!



You have a UV meter?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Super day thank you.
> All's right in my world.
> And you?


Very busy hoping to get all finished over weekend though.
A beautiful day today though for a change.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Haha I lie this forum  so jokes


Tell us a joke!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tell us a joke!!


:l wow... Bahaha  jokes: an expression for something that is funny. Eg "look at that dog wearing a dress" " haha, that's to jokes"


----------



## spud's_mum

You need to keep up with all the slang guys!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmmm.
Very confused now.
i'm off back to the corner of my cold, dark room, I think.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Very confused now.
> i'm off back to the corner of my cold, dark room, I think.


Ok, you do that, don't forget to take your cheese, it's good for thinking you know 

I'm ashamed of you, not knowing all the latest slang! 

Hehe. Please tell me you know what live and dead mean as in "that party was so dead" or "omg that day was liveeee"


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> :l wow... Bahaha  jokes: an expression for something that is funny. Eg "look at that dog wearing a dress" " haha, that's to jokes"


You lost me!


----------



## spud's_mum

We'll then, I shall have to teach you the latest slang tomorrow  this time I'm the teacher lel


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> We'll then, I shall have to teach you the latest slang tomorrow  this time I'm the teacher lel


Yeah the kids will think I'm really cool when I go into school next week - or mad - but they already have their suspicions about that!


----------



## spud's_mum

Hehe as long as you don't give much homework you can't be that bad, no matter how mad you are lol


----------



## mike taylor

Lyn W said:


> That is a lovely story and just goes to show puppy love does last!


Yes it does . I just reread my last post and boy did I make some mistakes . you're you're not you and your . Smart phone my *** !


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You mean ......BOOBIES?


Yes ,yes


----------



## Killerrookie

jaizei said:


> You have a UV meter?


Heading out to go get one tomorrow and see because I still have a brand new Zoo med Mercury Vapor bulb I haven't used yet.


----------



## Killerrookie

Also I would like to restate about me and my new ex breaking up. We decide we couldn't fully leave each other so we decided to become friends and just chat for now on.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> OK ........I won't be mean to you - I'll get someone else to do it for me.
> Hi Adam hope you have had a good day


 Take care Lyn and......if you're planning for trouble then you're in for *more* trouble!!


----------



## Lyn W

mike taylor said:


> Yes it does . I just reread my last post and boy did I make some mistakes . you're you're not you and your . Smart phone my *** !



Honestly didn't notice!


----------



## Gillian M

Good night everyone at tort forum and sweet dreams to you and you cute torts.

A *special* good night to......

*Lyn*
*Adam
Ed*


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Take care Lyn and......if you're planning for trouble then you're in for *more* trouble!!


When I was in school and got into trouble - which wasn't very often I hasten to add - I would be much more worried about my parents finding out than anything school could dish out That would be BIG trouble.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night everyone at tort forum and sweet dreams to you and you cute torts.
> 
> A *special* good night to......
> 
> *Lyn*
> *Adam
> Ed*


A very goodnight to you to Gillian see you tomorrow.....Friday!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> Also I would like to restate about me and my new ex breaking up. We decide we couldn't fully leave each other so we decided to become friends and just chat for now on.


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to climb the old apples and pears so take care everyone see you soon - keep smiling


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Ok, you do that, don't forget to take your cheese, it's good for thinking you know
> 
> I'm ashamed of you, not knowing all the latest slang!
> 
> Hehe. Please tell me you know what live and dead mean as in "that party was so dead" or "omg that day was liveeee"


Er, the former means nothing notable was occurring at that particular social function and the second means that the mentioned solar sojourn was rather splendid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You lost me!


i think it's quite scary.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Boobs


----------



## Killerrookie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Boobs


Where?


----------



## smarch

So I've been watching the Magic Schoolbus on Netflix since it's awesomely there to stream (as is Bill Nye the Science Guy by the way) so I've been watching it, because nostalgia!! I grew up to this stuff. 

They followed a desert tortoise into its burrow... And the tortoise didn't like that and pushed them back out again


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh goodness... I innocently click in this thread and see " BOOBIES" haha


Don't be discouraged! 

You guys are scary!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 132673
> 
> I'm gonna see how the Solar glow is compared to the Zoo med one!


I like all mine, and I'm not an MVB person!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

@Killerrookie! We should probably stop cluttering up the 'Guess who' thread and bring it here


----------



## Killerrookie

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> @Killerrookie! We should probably stop cluttering up the 'Guess who' thread and bring it here


True haha!! I can thank my brother and mom for getting me into the Marvel movies and comics!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> True haha!! I can thank my brother and mom for getting me into the Marvel movies and comics!


You have an awesome family!


----------



## Myroli

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> @Killerrookie! We should probably stop cluttering up the 'Guess who' thread and bring it here


What is guess who?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Don't know these marvel strips or films at all, I'm afraid.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Myroli said:


> What is guess who?


Back there in the OffTopicChitChat, @meech008 started a thread about hobbies


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't know these marvel strips or films at all, I'm afraid.


That's okay man


----------



## Killerrookie

I think I posted it on the wrong thing...


----------



## Killerrookie

I accidentally posted it on the guess who!! Opps!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> I think I posted it on the wrong thing...


I found it


----------



## taza

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 132673
> 
> I'm gonna see how the Solar glow is compared to the Zoo med one!


I just bought some solar glows today too. We'll see.


----------



## Killerrookie

I haven't seen the Agents of Shields series yet but I have seen the Daredevil series!


----------



## Killerrookie

taza said:


> I just bought some solar glows today too. We'll see.


They are really cheap and work just as fine as the Zoo Med ones! Day one of owning it and seems to work just find and its huge!! The bulb is way bigger than Zoo Med one haha.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> I haven't seen the Agents of Shields series yet but I have seen the Daredevil series!


Wasn't it awesome? 
Neftlix and Marvel can acomplish amazing things! Are you looking forward to the AKA Jessica Jones series in the fall?(I think this one is next year) They're going to have a Powerman and Iron Fist show too.
Apparently Daredevil was very popular.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yes it's suppose to come out around 2020 and I hope it's just as good as their last movies!! Maybe even better haha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I think this conversation is happening across two threads.
It's very confusing, especially as I know nothing about the subject.
I hate not knowing things.


----------



## Killerrookie

I've heard!! Hope they are as good as the DareDevil series because it was mind blowing!! Love it.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think this conversation is happening across two threads.
> It's very confusing, especially as I know nothing about the subject.
> I hate not knowing things.



If you want to get technical, there's like 8 different off topic chat threads that are intermingled.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think this conversation is happening across two threads.
> It's very confusing, especially as I know nothing about the subject.
> I hate not knowing things.


 Sorry!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think this conversation is happening across two threads.
> It's very confusing, especially as I know nothing about the subject.
> I hate not knowing things.


This is a A and B conversation C your way out hehe. I'm kidding! How do you not know anything about Marvels?!?!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> If you want to get technical, there's like 8 different off topic chat threads that are intermingled.


No thanks, i don't do technical.
i'm confused already.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> I've heard!! Hope they are as good as the DareDevil series because it was mind blowing!! Love it.


Yes, it just totally expanded Marvel's live action stuff.
It was much darker than any of their other work. (that is part of the cinematic universe  ) And, literally. I really enjoyed the lighting, and I bet they saved quite a bit by making it darker.
It just makes more sense because Matt is blind.

Plus, sideboobies


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> If you want to get technical, there's like 8 different off topic chat threads that are intermingled.


Likely this is the only one for/with BOOBIES!!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Aren't they introducing Black Panther in the next Captain America or was it Spider-Man??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> This is a A and B conversation C your way out hehe. I'm kidding! How do you not know anything about Marvels?!?!?


Not so popular in the UK, I guess, and I've been 10 years in Morocco where comics don't exist.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> Aren't they introducing Black Panther in the next Captain America or was it Spider-Man??


Both! 
Black Panther, I think is taking Spiderman's place from the comics as a nueatral party.
I can't wait for Spiderman's introduction into the MCU, though. I wonder who's playing him.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Civil War is going to be awesome.
It's going to be a mini-Avgengers movie!


----------



## Killerrookie

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Both!
> Black Panther, I think is taking Spiderman's place from the comics as a nueatral party.
> I can't wait for Spiderman's introduction into the MCU, though. I wonder who's playing him.


Guess we will have to wait like always!! I was hoping Johnny Depp would play Doctor Strange!


----------



## Killerrookie

I pretty sure everyone is thinking right now reading about everything we are reading and saying "Hah Nerds!!"


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> No, but I've heard about it. I know it plays a big part in the Black Panther storyline, so I have to soon



I'm horrible at judging if something is 'good' or not, but I think it presented an interesting take on Doom. Maybe he's not a bad guy after all and is just misunderstood . 

The motivations of Doctor Doom. (spoilers)


----------



## Killerrookie

Yellow how about.... Drum role...... X-Men Apocalypse!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Probably the X-Men's biggest and deadliest enemy they will ever face!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I pretty sure everyone is thinking right now reading about everything we are reading and saying "Hah Nerds!!"


Yep.
But nerds are cool.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> Yellow how about.... Drum role...... X-Men Apocalypse!!!


I'm mad it won't have Cable in it. 
WHY! He killed Apocalypse, after all...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> But nerds are cool.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I'm horrible at judging if something is 'good' or not, but I think it presented an interesting take on Doom. Maybe he's not a bad guy after all and is just misunderstood .
> 
> The motivations of Doctor Doom. (spoilers)


Misunderstood villains are the best.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm mad it won't have Cable in it.
> WHY! He killed Apocalypse, after all...


Omg your totally right!!! It's been awhile since I've read the X-Men Comics and totally forgot who kills him.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Happy 30th anniversary “Goonies" weekend everyone! The movie, like “The Shining" or “One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest" brought to you by the fine people of Oregon! You are welcome!


----------



## Killerrookie

Goonies is a amazing film and one of my old timers favs but I also have a heart for Stand by me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But you have to love Nurse Ratchet,
“If you don't want to take your medication orally, there are other ways you can take it!”


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Or any nurse…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## mike taylor

And that's why my wife is one . hahaha


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> I pretty sure everyone is thinking right now reading about everything we are reading and saying "Hah Nerds!!"


I really hope your breakup ended up well and I understand it's tiring. 
In my part of the world, I have a completely different problem... 
I'd Pm you if you like....


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> I really hope your breakup ended up well and I understand it's tiring.
> In my part of the world, I have a completely different problem...
> I'd Pm you if you like....


It did! We are now gonna be friends because we couldn't fully leave each other.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> It did! We are now gonna be friends because we couldn't fully leave each other.


Great  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> Great  I'm so happy for you!


Yea, then again I miss being with her... I'll get over it tho like always. It's just a phase most of the time.


----------



## Momof4

Anyone watching the NBA Finals? 
So exciting!


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> Anyone watching the NBA Finals?
> So exciting!


No need to Rockets are all I watch and they lost.


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> No need to Rockets are all I watch and they lost.



I was going with the Rockets! But now gonna go for GS.


----------



## mike taylor

Nope,I'm watching wild police chases . Funny how these people think they can get away . You may out run the cop but you can't out run the numbers on the plate on the back of the car . Plus there's a butt load of them wit radios.


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Nope,I'm watching wild police chases . Funny how these people think they can get away . You may out run the cop but you can't out run the numbers on the plate on the back of the car . Plus there's a butt load of them wit radios.


Here it's literally impossible to outrun the police:


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> No one likes school. And this is from a nerdy A+ student.
> NO ONE LIKES IT.


I did... loved college even more. I went for three degrees cause I never wanted to leave and look for work. All I desired was to continue thing classes... What does that make me?


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> Here it's literally impossible to outrun the police:
> View attachment 132745


Last time I was in Abu Dhabi I never saw one. I just saw regular police cars but the fanciest ones I saw were Mercedes.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> Last time I was in Abu Dhabi I never saw one. I just saw regular police cars but the fanciest ones I saw were Mercedes.


Shhhhhhhh.... I don't want them to think we have any regular police cars.


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> I did... loved college even more. I went for three degrees cause I never wanted to leave and look for work. All I desired was to continue thing classes... What does that make me?


It make you who you are. It makes you perfect. 
Just remember: knowledge is your sword, shield, and olive branch.


----------



## sibi

Momof4 said:


> Oh, yes there was. Some are still in containers and the trash man came yesterday! Yikes! My freezer is empty though. I have to tackle the garage fridge too.


I can't believe we're doing the same thing ! I've got two fridges to clean out, and I've got three full bags of stuff. Tore one of the bags cause it w's so heavy. And, the trash trucks came yesterday, ugh...


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> It make you who you are. It makes you perfect.
> Just remember: knowledge is your sword, shield, and olive branch.


That was so sweet. I was expecting someone to say that makes me a bum, or lazy, or worse.


----------



## sibi

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh goodness... I innocently click in this thread and see " BOOBIES" haha


Sure you did


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> That was so sweet. I was expecting someone to say that makes me a bum, or lazy, or worse.


I think I'm the one that should be called a bum... I have everything I want: a good family, an iPhone, a pool, almost everything I want... I have great friends too. They all love me for who I am. I still feel empty inside sometimes. I will never visit a doctor for medication; I want to feel more not less. I just keep thinking that If I ever did something too crazy, too arrogant, everything will come crashing down... I think I might commit a social suicide if I ever chose to really be myself. I know where all want leads, but I'm willing to go there anyways.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Anyone watching the NBA Finals?
> So exciting!


Is it over yet?


----------



## leigti

AbdullaAli said:


> Here it's literally impossible to outrun the police:
> View attachment 132745


Those are definitely fancy police cars.


----------



## Abdulla6169

leigti said:


> Those are definitely fancy police cars.


The Police have a video of them on YouTube:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> I think I'm the one that should be called a bum... I have everything I want: a good family, an iPhone, a pool, almost everything I want... I have great friends too. They all love me for who I am. I still feel empty inside sometimes. I will never visit a doctor for medication; I want to feel more not less. I just keep thinking that If I ever did something too crazy, too arrogant, everything will come crashing down... I think I might commit a social suicide if I ever chose to really be myself. I know where all want leads, but I'm willing to go there anyways.


Post editor alert! I had to read it twice. For me, I'm in the space of “in order to feel, experience a super high is to look up from the low place I'm in".


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> I think I'm the one that should be called a bum... I have everything I want: a good family, an iPhone, a pool, almost everything I want... I have great friends too. They all love me for who I am. I still feel empty inside sometimes. I will never visit a doctor for medication; I want to feel more not less. I just keep thinking that If I ever did something too crazy, too arrogant, everything will come crashing down... I think I might commit a social suicide if I ever chose to really be myself. I know where all want leads, but I'm willing to go there anyways.


Don't think like that. Be yourself. The world is better off with you being who you are. The world is full of fake people. It's so much weight you're caring around when you have to pretend all of the time. Hay, Abdullah, it's time to come to the U. S., don't you think ?.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Post editor alert! I had to read it twice. For me, I'm in the space of “in order to feel, experience a super high is to look up from the low place I'm in".


Aw, Cowboy...


----------



## Abdulla6169

sibi said:


> Don't think like that. Be yourself. The world is better off with you being who you are. The world is full of fake people. It's so much weight you're caring around when you have to pretend all of the time. Hay, Abdullah, it's time to come to the U. S., don't you think ?.


I'm a bit too young to leave.... I need to spend some time before leaving. I have to laugh with friends, shed a few tears, and feel the warmth of my family some more... I want to be able to hold the orange sand in my hands, feel how it just flows out.... I have a final on 2 days. So I have to leave.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> . I have a final on 2 days. So I have to leave.


Study well, friend. I think you'd like the west coast colleges of the states very good.


----------



## puffinboots

Hello All , been AWOL ,sorry my poor laptop died a death . Then I had a problem getting back in here . Sorry also about my new name which might cause confusion , but never mind , its me , puffy137.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I wondered where you ran off to. I thought you ran off with life. Drop Yvonne or josh a note and they may be able to help hook you up with your past identity so to speak.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, have you met puffy? She's a good egg,( this goes for both of you).


----------



## puffinboots

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, have you met puffy? She's a good egg,( this goes for both of you).


Thanks Ken , love you too


----------



## puffinboots

I'm looking forward to my tortoise eggs hatching in mid June . By the way the girls were digging & laying I'm looking forward to a bumper crop. Everyone says ' what will you do with them all ?' but I say ' the more the merrier ' lol


----------



## puffinboots

Seen you all later . Have fun Ken , byee for now. Its lovely to be back


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> A very goodnight to you to Gillian see you tomorrow.....Friday!!!!!


 Good morning Lyn.

Believe it or not Oli's issue kept me up last night-didn't manage to get much sleep. Things seem to be getting worse: Oli used to at least enjoy warm soaks. I soaked my beloved to tort this morning, and it just sat there like a log till it pooped.


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning/afternoon/evening to all at tort forum. Hope you're all well

Good morning....._*Lyn*_, *Adam* and *Ed*.


----------



## smarch

Dare I say I went and got my free doughnut because it's national doughnut day and I now feel gross... Literally EVERY time! But they're so tempting! They're not even yummy anymore but I still don't learn...


----------



## smarch

My main man!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I wondered where you ran off to. I thought you ran off with life. Drop Yvonne or josh a note and they may be able to help hook you up with your past identity so to speak.



Only Josh can


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

We are all sitting around watching the river. It is currently over the banks. The ground us so saturated, rain has no place to go. More rain is of course in our future. Within the village our ditches and low areas already are full of standing water. A couple of places it is over the roads. Folks with mobile homes have them hooked up and ready to pull them out.

Here is to no or very little rain further up river.

So how are your days shaping up?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

The best name 


puffinboots said:


> Hello All , been AWOL ,sorry my poor laptop died a death . Then I had a problem getting back in here . Sorry also about my new name which might cause confusion , but never mind , its me , puffy137.


Great to see you again!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Good morning!



Good morning Ms Smiles-a-lot.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> We are all sitting around watching the river. It is currently over the banks. The ground us so saturated, rain has no place to go. More rain is of course in our future. Within the village our ditches and low areas already are full of standing water. A couple of places it is over the roads. Folks with mobile homes have them hooked up and ready to pull them out.
> 
> Here is to no or very little rain further up river.
> 
> So how are your days shaping up?


Wow! 
The river here died down a couple days ago. You really do get a lot of rain!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Good morning!


How's your sunburn?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

puffinboots said:


> Seen you all later . Have fun Ken , byee for now. Its lovely to be back


Don't go! 
Have a great day!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good glorious morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Good glorious morning!



You are in a wonderful mood this am.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> We are all sitting around watching the river. It is currently over the banks. The ground us so saturated, rain has no place to go. More rain is of course in our future. Within the village our ditches and low areas already are full of standing water. A couple of places it is over the roads. Folks with mobile homes have them hooked up and ready to pull them out.
> 
> Here is to no or very little rain further up river.
> 
> So how are your days shaping up?


Enough rain is enough! We just had a good half week of rain just when drought was becoming the word for us. I sure hope the rain stops for you! 

My day is... Full of work already. Bed sounds nice right now!


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How's your sunburn?


Peeling ... Yuck
Funny though my first idea wasn't lotion I wondered if "shed ease" would help. Them felt bad that this happens to Nank often... Poor guy lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Here it's literally impossible to outrun the police:
> View attachment 132745


But would they risk scratching their shiny new cars?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Your in a wonderful mood this am.


Why not


----------



## Moozillion

sibi said:


> I did... loved college even more. I went for three degrees cause I never wanted to leave and look for work. All I desired was to continue thing classes... What does that make me?


It makes you curious about our world!!! I'm like you: I LOVED school!
If I were independently wealthy I would spend my time at university taking classes forever!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

sibi said:


> That was so sweet. I was expecting someone to say that makes me a bum, or lazy, or worse.


No, no, no, I was at uni for along time, too.
Well worth it, both studying and lecturing.


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> It make you who you are. It makes you perfect.
> Just remember: knowledge is your sword, shield, and olive branch.


I LOVE that quote, Abdullah! And it's so true!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

puffinboots said:


> Hello All , been AWOL ,sorry my poor laptop died a death . Then I had a problem getting back in here . Sorry also about my new name which might cause confusion , but never mind , its me , puffy137.


WELCOME BACK, PUFFY!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

If Vladimir Putin fell into a vat of custard, would he be Vladimir Pudding?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffinboots said:


> Hello All , been AWOL ,sorry my poor laptop died a death . Then I had a problem getting back in here . Sorry also about my new name which might cause confusion , but never mind , its me , puffy137.


Hoooooorrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Best news of the week.
Was getting worried!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Dare I say I went and got my free doughnut because it's national doughnut day and I now feel gross... Literally EVERY time! But they're so tempting! They're not even yummy anymore but I still don't learn...


You're kidding me?
National donut day?
Whatever next.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good morning!
Hope all's good in your world.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're kidding me?
> National donut day?
> Whatever next.


June 4 was National Cheese Day!!!!
TRUE!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> If Vladimir Putin fell into a vat of custard, would he be Vladimir Pudding?


Oh no, not these again.
You've been thinking about that for a week, haven't you, Bea?
Good morning!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> June 4 was National Cheese Day!!!!
> TRUE!!!!


That's more like it.
Very sensible.
Bought five different cheeses yesterday to add to the seven I've currently got in stock.
Cheese board tonight!


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're kidding me?
> National donut day?
> Whatever next.


From my local police department;


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's more like it.
> Very sensible.
> Bought five different cheeses yesterday to add to the seven I've currently got in stock.
> Cheese board tonight!


Back to cheese talk I see  yum!!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


 Good afternoon Jacqui (it is almost 5pm here). Hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Good glorious morning!


 Good afternoon, are you? Fine I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It is a glorious afternoon here, the sun is shining, wifey's doing her jigsaw and Tidgy's positively tap-dancing with the joy of life.
Everybody, please have a smashing day.
Wishing you all the very best.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thanks for posting the donut day explanation. I was about to go on a rant explaining the importance of the day. This from a guy who won't really eat them, but I like the idea of them. And Bea, if I were independently wealthy, I'd spend my time being something of a teenager. I actually think I've been described as such in a positive way.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon, are you? Fine I hope.


Just fine, how about you?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> We are all sitting around watching the river. It is currently over the banks. The ground us so saturated, rain has no place to go. More rain is of course in our future. Within the village our ditches and low areas already are full of standing water. A couple of places it is over the roads. Folks with mobile homes have them hooked up and ready to pull them out.
> 
> Here is to no or very little rain further up river.
> 
> So how are your days shaping up?



Not good Jacqui! I hope your village gets some relief soon and summer comes around! 

I'm good. Heading out for my kids 4/5th grade track meet that my husband and I are volunteering at today. We usually run the shot put event!


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Just fine, how about you?


 Am not that well, with my tort driving me nuts. It eats, gets soaked and so on, but it will not move. Posted a thread about the issue but so far nothing has changed.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> Am not that well, with my tort driving me nuts. It eats, gets soaked and so on, but it will not move. Posted a thread about the issue but so far nothing has changed.


I'm sorry 
I'm afraid I can't be of very much help with threads like yours, as I don't have much experience with sedentary torts


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm sorry
> I'm afraid I can't be of very much help with threads like yours, as I don't have much experience with sedentary torts


 No problem. Many thanks your post anyway.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thanks for posting the donut day explanation. I was about to go on a rant explaining the importance of the day. This from a guy who won't really eat them, but I like the idea of them. And Bea, if I were independently wealthy, I'd spend my time being something of a teenager. I actually think I've been described as such in a positive way.


Cowboy, If you were a teenager you'd have swag Hell, you have swag right now!!!


----------



## smarch

Sometimes I wonder if a day will ever pass where my ex doesn't pop into my mind at all. It's been over a year, over a year since I've made a better life for myself. I've blocked her on Facebook and my phone, completely cut off communication. Don't feel for her, the only thing left is hate (and I am not a hateful person so hate is a weird strong emotion). I just wish she'd leave my head, I'm so much better now, who do painful memories must keep popping up even though I have a new better life...
Rant over, I apologize I got a lil worked up there


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Sometimes I wonder if a day will ever pass where my ex doesn't pop into my mind at all. It's been over a year, over a year since I've made a better life for myself. I've blocked her on Facebook and my phone, completely cut off communication. Don't feel for her, the only thing left is hate (and I am not a hateful person so hate is a weird strong emotion). I just wish she'd leave my head, I'm so much better now, who do painful memories must keep popping up even though I have a new better life...
> Rant over, I apologize I got a lil worked up there


I think the universe maintains balance this way. If it weren't for the bad or negative, would we recognize the good and positive? Think about it. If you have nothing to compare to, how does one determine where you are now?


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Sometimes I wonder if a day will ever pass where my ex doesn't pop into my mind at all. It's been over a year, over a year since I've made a better life for myself. I've blocked her on Facebook and my phone, completely cut off communication. Don't feel for her, the only thing left is hate (and I am not a hateful person so hate is a weird strong emotion). I just wish she'd leave my head, I'm so much better now, who do painful memories must keep popping up even though I have a new better life...
> Rant over, I apologize I got a lil worked up there


When I'm angry and hate someone I give them hell.... Not good advice at all... Try getting with someone else, make new friends, anything like that? That might be hard.... I don't know. I hope it goes well.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think the universe maintains balance this way. If it weren't for the bad or negative, would we recognize the good and positive? Think about it. If you have nothing to compare to, how does one determine where you are now?


Listen to Cowboy. He's knows more than I do. Plus, my advice isn't that good .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think the universe maintains balance this way. If it weren't for the bad or negative, would we recognize the good and positive? Think about it. If you have nothing to compare to, how does one determine where you are now?


And so that I don't give the wrong impression...pull my finger ! LOL


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think the universe maintains balance this way. If it weren't for the bad or negative, would we recognize the good and positive? Think about it. If you have nothing to compare to, how does one determine where you are now?


True, but it's memories of the good times that are hard to shake. I know I have a much better life and am a much better person now... But I can't help but think of those times too. The past is the past, I know we use it to judge now and learn, but sometimes the past should stay in the past


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> When I'm angry and hate someone I give them hell.... Not good advice at all... Try getting with someone else, make new friends, anything like that? That might be hard.... I don't know. I hope it goes well.


I think my giving hell Was refusing to give the plant back. Which was actually quite hilarious amongst my pride friends. I did joke with a friend about "accidentally" beating her car up with a hammer but joking is all I ever do. But joking like that helps lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> I think my giving hell Was refusing to give the plant back. Which was actually quite hilarious amongst my pride friends. I did joke with a friend about "accidentally" beating her car up with a hammer but joking is all I ever do. But joking like that helps lol


Joking does help.
And i hope the plant is happy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oftentimes I'll laugh so as not to cry. Hold on. That's some old George Jones song…


----------



## Killerrookie

Morning everyone. First day of summer break! How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Killerrookie said:


> Morning everyone. First day of summer break! How's everyone doing today?


Doing well. Having one 'ell of a time getting motivated today!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Morning everyone. First day of summer break! How's everyone doing today?


Morning, Austin, I'm doing some reading and am going outside with Tidgy in a moment. 
How are you spending your first day of freedom?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Austin, I'm doing some reading and am going outside with Tidgy in a moment.
> How are you spending your first day of freedom?


In bed.... Lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lies! 


AbdullaAli said:


> Listen to Cowboy. He's knows more than I do. Plus, my advice isn't that good .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Riveting! 


Killerrookie said:


> In bed.... Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> In bed.... Lol


With whom?


----------



## Killerrookie

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Riveting!


Very!!! I'm probably gonna go rematch some Marvel movies and all the seasons of my fav Greys Anatomy.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> With whom?


Shhhhhhh. Quiet my friend.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@smarch
An author, Elisabeth K. Roth writes about death and dying. One of her points is that there are seven stages of dying. Anger,negotiating,acceptance,denial, I forget the rest. Well turns out when major relationships end, we go through these same stages. The tough part is you've had this person by your side and there are those shared memories and now you no longer got that person to turn to and say, “that reminds me of when we…". Well that and we live in a, “couples based society".


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I think my giving hell Was refusing to give the plant back. Which was actually quite hilarious amongst my pride friends. I did joke with a friend about "accidentally" beating her car up with a hammer but joking is all I ever do. But joking like that helps lol


I think my version of giving her hell would be calling her, swearing for a good 5 minutes, then hanging up.... Then maybe sending her a photo of the plant with the caption: "ITS ALL MINE!!!!". Although, I am a very extroverted and loud person.


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> I think my version of giving her hell would be calling her, swearing for a good 5 minutes, then hanging up.... Then maybe sending her a photo of the plant with the caption: "ITS ALL MINE!!!!". Although, I am a very extroverted and loud person.


I can tell!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I think my version of giving her hell would be calling her, swearing for a good 5 minutes, then hanging up.... Then maybe sending her a photo of the plant with the caption: "ITS ALL MINE!!!!". Although, I am a very extroverted and loud person.


@smarch
Send her this:


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> With whom?


HEHEHEE!


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Sometimes I wonder if a day will ever pass where my ex doesn't pop into my mind at all. It's been over a year, over a year since I've made a better life for myself. I've blocked her on Facebook and my phone, completely cut off communication. Don't feel for her, the only thing left is hate (and I am not a hateful person so hate is a weird strong emotion). I just wish she'd leave my head, I'm so much better now, who do painful memories must keep popping up even though I have a new better life...
> Rant over, I apologize I got a lil worked up there




Are you able to hate?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Are you able to hate?


HA! You should give lessons.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> HA! You should give lessons.


I will!
Hate lessons only $25 an hour.


----------



## spud's_mum

Who's ready for their free lesson on the latest slang?


----------



## Killerrookie

spudthetortoise said:


> Who's ready for their free lesson on the latest slang?


I'm up to date and try not to get salty!!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I think my version of giving her hell would be calling her, swearing for a good 5 minutes, then hanging up.... Then maybe sending her a photo of the plant with the caption: "ITS ALL MINE!!!!". Although, I am a very extroverted and loud person.


You don't know how much I wanted to do those and more... But I decided to take the less fun yet mature approach and ignore her and cut her off like the leech she became. I mean I had several pages worth of aloe excuses not to give her that greatly made me smile from here that I could have used.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Are you able to hate?


Yes but it takes A LOT. But I guess completely dropping away from a 2 year relationship and 6 year friendship, vanishing and less than a month later finding a boyfriend can classify as plenty of reason to hate


----------



## spud's_mum

Killerrookie said:


> I'm up to date and try not to get salty!!


Ok then, it's time for a test.  define these words and give an example of it In a sentence:

1) bae
2) bare
3)peng and
4) buff


----------



## Abdulla6169

spudthetortoise said:


> Ok then, it's time for a test.  define these words and give an example of it In a sentence:
> 
> 1) bae
> 2) bare
> 3)peng and
> 4) buff


1) before anyone else; Bae just texted me.
That's all I know. lol.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> You don't know how much I wanted to do those and more... But I decided to take the less fun yet mature approach and ignore her and cut her off like the leech she became. I mean I had several pages worth of aloe excuses not to give her that greatly made me smile from here that I could have used.


Try making your hate for her a force that drives you.... You know, turn your sadness into madness, find someone better her, then rub it on her face. That's what I do, get mad and make my haters fall...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Do whatever you want. You're beautiful and we're all friends here. You're perfect and you shouldn't change for anyone


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Try making your hate for her a force that drives you.... You know, turn your sadness into madness, find someone better her, then rub it on her face. That's what I do, get mad and make my haters fall...


See that makes sense... But also still gives her a role in my life, I want all of her gone, don't like how even though I'm comparing my life now as way better, it's like she doesn't even deserve to be thought of in my life. 
I've been looking for someone new. Not so easy when you're shy though


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I will!
> Hate lessons only $25 an hour.


LOL, that's the First lesson, folks!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

spudthetortoise said:


> Ok then, it's time for a test.  define these words and give an example of it In a sentence:
> 
> 1) bae
> 2) bare
> 3)peng and
> 4) buff


Um, 'bae' is like baby, right? You're my bae! (But Adulli's was better )
Bare. Heha, yep.
Peng? I'm out of internet slang 
Buff, muscular... She was really buff!

Ooh ooh, prize! Just kidding


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

spudthetortoise said:


> Who's ready for their free lesson on the latest slang?


If @russian/sulcata/tortoise were here, he would have added 'swag' at no charge


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Um, 'bae' is like baby, right?
> You're my bae! (But Adulli's was better )
> Bare. Heha, yep.
> Peng? I'm out of internet slang
> Buff, muscular... She was really buff!
> 
> Ooh ooh, prize! Just kidding


Hey, I like that name. Can you keep calling me it?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey, I like that name. Can you keep calling me it?


Sure, why not! It's makes more sense for my brain to type


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> See that makes sense... But also still gives her a role in my life, I want all of her gone, don't like how even though I'm comparing my life now as way better, it's like she doesn't even deserve to be thought of in my life.
> I've been looking for someone new. Not so easy when you're shy though


You'll find someone... She shouldn't have a role in your life, just start acting pissed and determined when you remember her. Don't let her being you down.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Abdulla6169




----------



## spud's_mum

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Um, 'bae' is like baby, right? You're my bae! (But Adulli's was better )
> Bare. Heha, yep.
> Peng? I'm out of internet slang
> Buff, muscular... She was really buff!
> 
> Ooh ooh, prize! Just kidding


Haha I love seeing these answers  bæ is correct and so was buff!


----------



## Abdulla6169

spudthetortoise said:


> Haha I love seeing these answers  bæ is correct and so was buff!


I thought buff meant muscular but I thought: "nah bruh, it's never that simple."


----------



## Killerrookie

spudthetortoise said:


> Ok then, it's time for a test.  define these words and give an example of it In a sentence:
> 
> 1) bae
> 2) bare
> 3)peng and
> 4) buff


I don't think that's American slang.
All I know is BAE


----------



## spud's_mum

AbdullaAli said:


> I thought buff meant muscular but I thought: "nah bruh, it's never that simple."


Oh it is, it can also mean handsome, hot etc


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> You don't know how much I wanted to do those and more... But I decided to take the less fun yet mature approach and ignore her and cut her off like the leech she became. I mean I had several pages worth of aloe excuses not to give her that greatly made me smile from here that I could have used.


Kevin's were awesome!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> I don't think that's American slang.
> All I know is BAE


Good... I thought my American slang wasn't that good.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> See that makes sense... But also still gives her a role in my life, I want all of her gone, don't like how even though I'm comparing my life now as way better, it's like she doesn't even deserve to be thought of in my life.
> I've been looking for someone new. Not so easy when you're shy though


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Kevin's were awesome!


I literally screen shot them all. Waterski squirrel was my favorite though!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> You don't know how much I wanted to do those and more... But I decided to take the less fun yet mature approach and ignore her and cut her off like the leech she became. I mean I had several pages worth of aloe excuses not to give her that greatly made me smile from here that I could have used.



I am proud of you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Ok then, it's time for a test.  define these words and give an example of it In a sentence:
> 
> 1) bae
> 2) bare
> 3)peng and
> 4) buff


Okay.
1) bae is how the Queen pronounces the second letter of the alphabet. 
As in 'aye, bae, cae', etc.
2) bare is not wearing any clothes or the state of Old Mother Hubbard's cupboard.
3) Peng is the new one player version of table tennis.
4) buff is short for 'Buffy the Vampire Slayer' or what you do to shine leather. It can also mean naked. as in 'Golly gosh, that man's running about in the buff!'


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay.
> 1) bae is how the Queen pronounces the second letter of the alphabet.
> As in 'aye, bae, cae', etc.
> 2) bare is not wearing any clothes or the state of Old Mother Hubbard's cupboard.
> 3) Peng is the new one player version of table tennis.
> 4) buff is short for 'Buffy the Vampire Slayer' or what you do to shine leather. It can also mean naked. as in 'Golly gosh, that man's running about in the buff!'


Buff, how Arabs pronounce @puffinboots (Puff's) name....
LOL.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone



Morning!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 132774


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Smarch remember this …


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> I literally screen shot them all. Waterski squirrel was my favorite though!
> View attachment 132776


I need to live in Pretend Chat just so I don't miss this stuff


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay.
> 1) bae is how the Queen pronounces the second letter of the alphabet.
> As in 'aye, bae, cae', etc.
> 2) bare is not wearing any clothes or the state of Old Mother Hubbard's cupboard.
> 3) Peng is the new one player version of table tennis.
> 4) buff is short for 'Buffy the Vampire Slayer' or what you do to shine leather. It can also mean naked. as in 'Golly gosh, that man's running about in the buff!'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Hello, Noel.
Hope you have a splendid day.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi @AZtortMom! How's your day?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I need to live in Pretend Chat just so I don't miss this stuff



That's what you get for trying to live a real life.

Starts here and goes on for a few pages

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/pretend-chat-2-14.87425/page-3174


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 132774


----------



## Killerrookie

Burnie!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 132779


Curious, did you get that reference, or did you like it 'because'


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 132780


Just setting the record straight:


JK... 
Edit- I really love your memes. Please continue.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> That's what you get for trying to live a real life.
> 
> Starts here and goes on for a few pages
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/pretend-chat-2-14.87425/page-3174


Right? TFO just wants to eat us 
Thank you!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Just setting the record straight:
> View attachment 132781
> 
> JK...


Greema doesn't like it!


Also kidding...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Right? TFO just wants to eat us
> Thank you!


Please stay here.... 
Join us. *whispers* Forever and ever....


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> Burnie!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening to all at tort forum. Hope you're all well
> 
> Good morning....._*Lyn*_, *Adam* and *Ed*.


Hi Gillian sorry that Oli is still so inactive, but as long as he's eating and pooping that's a good thing isn't it?
Hope you have had a good day apart from that. 
I love Friday evenings with the whole weekend stretching out in front of me and time to catch up on my jobs.
I started by washing my car as I have been parked under a tree in work and the birds have been using it for target practice.....they are very good shots!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortdad said:


> Tell her you tried to smoke it


Oh my gosh... at this point in the conversation I just can't take anymore!


----------



## Jacqui

No no no! Real life is a must have. TFO is just to fill in the voids.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay.
> 1) bae is how the Queen pronounces the second letter of the alphabet.
> As in 'aye, bae, cae', etc.
> 2) bare is not wearing any clothes or the state of Old Mother Hubbard's cupboard.
> 3) Peng is the new one player version of table tennis.
> 4) buff is short for 'Buffy the Vampire Slayer' or what you do to shine leather. It can also mean naked. as in 'Golly gosh, that man's running about in the buff!'


Oh... I don't think you will be graduating "slang school" for a while... That's so peak  I have some teaching to do.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 132783


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 132783


He's a guy not a reference. If you search up RoosterTeeth he's the boss of the company that makes gaming news, gaming videos and sets up events and stuff really.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Please stay here....
> Join us. *whispers* Forever and ever....


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian, I know this may sound crazy, but perhaps some time away (hands off) from Oli and see what happens. Just give the food and water and back away. Seems everything is good and nothing jumps out as a factor, so perhaps stress? I hope this does not sound cold and cruel, but it is just meant as another avenue to try.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> No no no! Real life is a must have. TFO is just to fill in the voids.


Real life! What's that?


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone hope you are having a good day so far too.


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh... I don't think you will be graduating "slang school" for a while... That's so peak  I have some teaching to do.



Peak is bad?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> No no no! Real life is a must have. TFO is just to fill in the voids.


Typo alert:
No no no! TFO is a must have. Real life is just to fill in the voids.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> No no no! Real life is a must have. TFO is just to fill in the voids.


Were that the case I wouldn't have spent half the day on pretend chat and the forum as a whole while needing to go to town.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Real life! What's that?



The good stuff


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Peak is bad?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Were that the case I wouldn't have spent half the day on pretend chat and the forum as a whole while needing to go to town.



Oh yes ya would have and you know it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh... I don't think you will be graduating "slang school" for a while... That's so peak  I have some teaching to do.


Asks Google about slang school


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Joking does help.
> And i hope the plant is happy.





Very much so


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone hope you are having a good day so far too.


Yep! How about you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> View attachment 132787
> 
> Very much so


What his/her name? I'm forgetful I name inanimate things too. I have an olive tree named Olivia (not kidding!).


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> View attachment 132787
> 
> Very much so


Ooh! Gorgeous. I killed my succulents. Somehow.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Typo alert:
> No no no! TFO is a must have. Real life is just to fill in the voids.



Correct this is the wrong one. Jacqui wrote the correct one.


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm just weighed Luie for his daily week weigh in and he use to way 146 grams and now weighs 180 grams lol.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

So much is happening on TFOO right now! 
Lunchtime!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> I'm just weighed Luie for his daily week weigh in and he use to way 146 grams and now weighs 180 grams lol.
> View attachment 132793


How cute! He looks great.


----------



## Killerrookie

He peed and went down from 189 to 180 lol.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How cute! He looks great.


Thank you!! I try my best to keep him looking beautiful but he always finds a way to get dirty!


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> What his/her name? I'm forgetful I name inanimate things too. I have an olive tree named Olivia (not kidding!).



Wonder what she calls you...


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I need to live in Pretend Chat just so I don't miss this stuff











You're now for the most part caught up.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> He peed and went down from 189 to 180 lol.


I found that funny, idk why.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Curious, did you get that reference, or did you like it 'because'


I liked it because it is an amusing picture, because you responded to my post and because it it is exactly the type of modern cultural reference like these new words that I have absolutely no clue about. It looks like Spidey's as bemused as I am.
I know nothing about Spiderman movies except that some people here believe he's real.(not me).


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> So much is happening on TFOO right now!
> Lunchtime!



What?! It's like 2 there. Lunch was hours ago.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Thank you!! I try my best to keep him looking beautiful but he always finds a way to get dirty!



Wait til he is big and uses a mudwallow.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Wonder what she calls you...


Watering man. Sounds about right...


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> So much is happening on TFOO right now!
> Lunchtime!



Yes it is! I am at my favorite Mexican place eating right now.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Watering man. Sounds about right...



Or man who wants to steal the fruit of her labor.  As I recall she is a young tree correct?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Or man who wants to steal the fruit of her labor.  As I recall she is a young tree correct?


She'll never make fruits cause it's too hot here for that....


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> Wait til he is big and uses a mudwallow.


He's already getting big! Every time I weigh. Him he gains 20 grams or more. I can't wait till he's a monster and can mow the lawn for me!


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> I found that funny, idk why.


When I first got him he peed on the owners face! I laughed my butt off and then when I got home he did the same with me! That little rascal sure does like to be mean and funny sometimes.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> He's already getting big! Every time I weigh. Him he gains 20 grams or more. I can't wait till he's a monster and can mow the lawn for me!



Mine are big, but I still have to mow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone hope you are having a good day so far too.


Hi Lyn.
My pigeons are just returning from their trip to Wales.
Counted them all out, counted them all back.


----------



## Jacqui

Hey did you ever get all that grass seed you ordered?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just ate 4 Hebrew National hot dogs.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> When I first got him he peed on the owners face! I laughed my butt off and then when I got home he did the same with me! That little rascal sure does like to be mean and funny sometimes.



On his face?


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> Mine are big, but I still have to mow.


Haha they are doing it on purpose to laugh when you have to move!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just ate 4 Hebrew National hot dogs.


What are those? Do they taste good?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian sorry that Oli is still so inactive, but as long as he's eating and pooping that's a good thing isn't it?
> Hope you have had a good day apart from that.
> I love Friday evenings with the whole weekend stretching out in front of me and time to catch up on my jobs.
> I started by washing my car as I have been parked under a tree in work and the birds have been using it for target practice.....they are very good shots!


 Good evening Lyn, always glad to hear from you.

Oli is still the same and today we went out in the lovely sun (which was not too hot), but...no way would Oli move. 'Goodness' I thought. Are *torts* all that *stubborn*?' They don't seem to be, do they? But at least Oli did eat late this afternoon, drank, and pooped.

Those living in the West love Fridays, people in this part of the world love Thursdays.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Peak is bad?


Something to do with 'Must try harder', I expect.


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> On his face?


Yup he picked it up and was doing something with it I forgot but Luies butt was facing his face while he was holding him and let it rip!! It was like a super soaker!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> View attachment 132787
> 
> Very much so


Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

puffinboots said:


> Hello All , been AWOL ,sorry my poor laptop died a death . Then I had a problem getting back in here . Sorry also about my new name which might cause confusion , but never mind , its me , puffy137.


 Oh.....so it's you is it?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Ooh! Gorgeous. I killed my succulents. Somehow.


Because you have Yellow fingers?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Because you have Yellow fingers?


They aren't green, that's for sure!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> What?! It's like 2 there. Lunch was hours ago.


I always eat lunch now


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm back 
I've been at the doctor's office. 
Part of getting old 
So happy it's the weekend


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Enough rain is enough! We just had a good half week of rain just when drought was becoming the word for us. I sure hope the rain stops for you!
> 
> My day is... Full of work already. Bed sounds nice right now!


 Send us some rain to this desert: after hot Summer began.....water has become as precious as GOLD.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I liked it because it is an amusing picture, because you responded to my post and because it it is exactly the type of modern cultural reference like these new words that I have absolutely no clue about. It looks like Spidey's as bemused as I am.
> I know nothing about Spiderman movies except that some people here believe he's real.(not me).


Well, in that picture he just said 'Mother Hubbard!'


----------



## spud's_mum

Jacqui said:


> Peak is bad?


 YES! Now there's a model student!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I can't find Adulli's post about Olivia, but our plants have names too...
Franklin=money tree
Silver Snake=snake plant
Thomas & Henrietta=hibiscus 
Junior=Christmas cactus
Maynard=pothos
and we have two strawberry plants that need names  VOTES?


----------



## Abdulla6169

spudthetortoise said:


> YES! Now there's a model student!


Do I get a badge of honor for doing the research?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> I'm back
> I've been at the doctor's office.
> Part of getting old
> So happy it's the weekend


 I hope it went well.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

@spudthetortoise, What have you been doing?


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yep! How about you?


 Good thanks - never have a bad Friday!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Re


Lyn W said:


> Good thanks - never have a bad Friday!


ally sets the mood for the weekend!
I'm in a crazy good mood today. For the sake of being in a crazy good mood


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Asks Google about slang school


The townies in Wales are in for hard time then!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

My brother is graduating this Sunday. Last one 
It's in Marion. 
I'll have to get a picture of him.


----------



## Killerrookie

I can think of some American slag on the top of my head.
Feisty
Bae
Salty
Fresh
That's some and there are more but are really weird and dumb in my opinion.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> I can think of some American slag on the top of my head.
> Feisty
> Bae
> Salty
> Fresh
> That's some and there are more but are really weird and dumb in my opinion.


What is this foreign language??


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi Lyn.
> My pigeons are just returning from their trip to Wales.
> Counted tem all out, counted them all back.



GILLIAN!!! - he's picking on me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, in that picture he just said 'Mother Hubbard!'


Righto.
I don't think I'll ask why........


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Righto.
> I don't think I'll ask why........


Um, if I remember correctly, his aunt wanted eggs and he was was sort of busy chasing the bad dude and stuff


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> What his/her name? I'm forgetful I name inanimate things too. I have an olive tree named Olivia (not kidding!).


You know it actually doesn't have one which is weird for me!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> GILLIAN!!! - he's picking on me!



Never!
Tidgy, why would Lyn steal your pigeons?


----------



## Killerrookie

No clue but when the kids use it in front of the English teacher he has a confused look!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> You know it actually doesn't have one which is weird for me!


How about George?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I can't find Adulli's post about Olivia, but our plants have names too...
> Franklin=money tree
> Silver Snake=snake plant
> Thomas & Henrietta=hibiscus
> Junior=Christmas cactus
> Maynard=pothos
> and we have two strawberry plants that need names  VOTES?


Blonde and Fields Forever?


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Never!
> Tidgy, why would Lyn steal your pigeons?


I think he's saying he sent them to poop on my car!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> No clue but when the kids use it in front of the English teacher he has a confused look!!
> View attachment 132801







Me when reading slang


----------



## Killerrookie

Watz up my dowg? Todazs gonna be a feisty night am I right?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> GILLIAN!!! - he's picking on me!


SNEAK!!!!!!!
Sneaky, sneak-sneak!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Um, if I remember correctly, his aunt wanted eggs and he was was sort of busy chasing the bad dude and stuff


Spiderman Goes Shopping For Eggs?
Thrilling stuff I'm sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Never!
> Tidgy, why would Lyn steal your pigeons?


'Cos she's a meanie!


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> She'll never make fruits cause it's too hot here for that....



 That is sad.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> Watz up my dowg? Todazs gonna be a feisty night am I right?


*Brain explosion


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think he's saying he sent them to poop on my car!


Ermm
No, no, no; no, no no.
Yes.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Spiderman Goes Shopping For Eggs?
> Thrilling stuff I'm sure.


Yeah, the most recent movies were not the best 
But Marvel just did a deal with Sony to get the Spiderman name back under their rights, so hopefully things are looking up


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> My brother is graduating this Sunday. Last one
> It's in Marion.
> I'll have to get a picture of him.



Did he do the online school as well?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Watz up my dowg? Todazs gonna be a feisty night am I right?


No.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> *Brain explosion


Yup, you hear stuff quiet similar to that example in high school and it's confusing!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I'm back
> I've been at the doctor's office.
> Part of getting old
> So happy it's the weekend



Except you are not old.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.


Go read some of the kids papers at are school and you would probably leave the class and never come back.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Did he do the online school as well?


Yep  TRECA's main office is in Marion, so that's why we're going there.
When my sister graduated a couple years ago, (they take a poll, what music do you want to play when they hand out diplomas, and who is the guest speaker) the music choice was The Eye Of The Tiger. She was so mad


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Just no 


Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How about George?


George was my bus drivers name, can't decide if that would be odd. I want to incorporate aloe into the name somehow after the Hubert the Philodendron fiasco lol.


----------



## smarch

I also have 2 pairs of lucky bamboo if people are into the whole naming plants thing lol


----------



## Killerrookie

Why are you guys naming plants?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> George was my bus drivers name, can't decide if that would be odd. I want to incorporate aloe into the name somehow after the Hubert the Philodendron fiasco lol.


Well it has to be 'Vera' then.


----------



## spud's_mum

AbdullaAli said:


> Do I get a badge of honor for doing the research?


Urm... I am disappointed in you not knowing the latest slang! Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> I also have 2 pairs of lucky bamboo if people are into the whole naming plants thing lol


Yin and Yang?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> Why are you guys naming plants?


Because it helps them grow. Studies prove if you're affectionate to your plants they stay healthier.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Why are you guys naming plants?


Hobby.
We wander about our respective countries giving plants names like'Desmond'.


----------



## Lyn W

smarch said:


> I also have 2 pairs of lucky bamboo if people are into the whole naming plants thing lol


 What about Bam Bam for one and Boo Boo for the other?


----------



## spud's_mum

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Me when reading slang


Haha!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Geez Tidgy's dad... you have a gift for naming things!


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yin and Yang?



Nah, I have cats with those names.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hobby.
> We wander about our respective countries giving plants names like'Desmond'.


I let people rent out my shrubs etc.....I have a plant hire firm, with branches everywhere!


----------



## spud's_mum

Killerrookie said:


> I can think of some American slag on the top of my head.
> Feisty
> Bae
> Salty
> Fresh
> That's some and there are more but are really weird and dumb in my opinion.



I know fresh bæ and we say sort in the uk meaning hot, handsome etc


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I know fresh bæ and we say sort in the uk meaning hot, handsome etc


Not all 'we' in the UK


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Nah, I have cats with those names.


Are they black&white?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Not all 'we' in the UK


I mean us in the uk


----------



## Lyn W

I am just gong to make myself a cheese and tomato toasted sandwich for my late tea/supper and I won't be using a microwave for a change!
Tonight it will be my George Foreman Grill
Anyone care to join me?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I mean us in the uk


Not all 'us' in the UK either. If I see someone hot or handsome I say 'Cor!!!!!' and then roll my tongue back in!


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> I am just gong to make myself a cheese and tomato toasted sandwich for my late tea/supper and I won't be using a microwave for a change!
> Tonight it will be my George Foreman Grill
> Anyone care to join me?



How do you like it? I've been meaning to buy one for like years. That and the Showtime.


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> Not all 'us' in the UK either. If I see someone hot or handsome I say 'Cor!!!!!' and then roll my tongue back in!


Hmm trying to flirt with some guys I see?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> What are those? Do they taste good?


The U.S. Is full of hot dogs. Sort of a sausage like food I guess. Most all are made from the leftovers of meat, turned into a mush, seasoned and made into a sausage. Hebrew National are kosher, containing only prime cuts of beef. No if ands or , well you know...


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> How do you like it? I've been meaning to buy one for like years. That and the Showtime.


I only really use it to cook something I can't microwave but I think its great for grilling all sorts of things with minimum fuss and mess. Would prefer one with removable plates to wash but I line it with foil first then it's not too bad.
What's a Showtime?


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Hmm trying to flirt with some guys I see?


Not as subtle as that I doubt!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I am just gong to make myself a cheese and tomato toasted sandwich for my late tea/supper and I won't be using a microwave for a change!
> Tonight it will be my George Foreman Grill
> Anyone care to join me?


I once nearly set my microwave on fire by cooking a block of butter for baking, I thought it would be ok for a few seconds. It wasn't it sparked up and then made a huge bang. I took out the butter and the packet was on fire!!!! Lol I'm not very good at cooking....


----------



## Killerrookie

Mhmm sure!!


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> I only really use it to cook something I can't microwave but I think its great for grilling all sorts of things with minimum fuss and mess. Would prefer one with removable plates to wash but I line it with foil first then it's not too bad.
> What's a Showtime?


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


>


Nah......still too much preparation involved for me!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The U.S. Is full of hot dogs. Sort of a sausage like food I guess. Most all are made from the leftovers of meat, turned into a mush, seasoned and made into a sausage. Hebrew National are kosher, containing only prime cuts of beef. No if ands or , well you know...


Costco sells 100% beef hotdogs. They are so big, there are at least 2'' on either side of the bun.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> How do you like it? I've been meaning to buy one for like years. That and the Showtime.


At least you'll have something other than your microwave!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Costco sells 100% beef hotdogs. They are so big, there are at least 2'' on either side of the bun.


Haha I remember when we got some and we had to use to hot dog buns to cover them up! They are as big as a miniature Dash Hound!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> Haha I remember when we got some and we had to use to hot dog buns to cover them up! They are as big as a miniature Dash Hound!
> View attachment 132807








He's adorable!


----------



## Killerrookie

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> He's adorable!


It's a she! Haha but yes she is adorable and very annoying!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

L


Killerrookie said:


> It's a she! Haha but yes she is adorable and very annoying!


Little dogs can be loud


----------



## Killerrookie

Her barks are the annoying thing because it hurts my sensitive ears haha.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Costco sells 100% beef hotdogs. They are so big, there are at least 2'' on either side of the bun.


My point with the Hebrew Nationals is that they only contain choice cuts of beef. No lips or exit holes.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My point with the Hebrew Nationals is that they only contain choice cuts of beef. No lips or exit holes.


Ahhhh...
I didn't think of it that way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Because it helps them grow. Studies prove if you're affectionate to your plants they stay healthier.


So what do you say to yours that kills them all?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Geez Tidgy's dad... you have a gift for naming things!


Perhaps not.
I wanted to name all my kids Adam, girls included.
wifey agreed, but we never had any in the end.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Nah, I have cats with those names.


So?
I don't suppose the plants will ever meet them and get confused.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not all 'we' in the UK


Absolutely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I mean us in the uk


I'm from the UK.
I say 'Ding Dong!'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I am just gong to make myself a cheese and tomato toasted sandwich for my late tea/supper and I won't be using a microwave for a change!
> Tonight it will be my George Foreman Grill
> Anyone care to join me?


Yes, please.
You can have the tomato, I'll have the cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hmm trying to flirt with some guys I see?


That is hardly flirting.
Flirting is a bit more subtle than that.
Or at least it used to be.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is hardly flirting.
> Flirting is a bit more subtle than that.
> Or at least it used to be.


It's considered flirting now a days or just plain out creepy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My point with the Hebrew Nationals is that they only contain choice cuts of beef. No lips or exit holes.


Nothing wrong with a bit of lip and sphincter, I always say.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, please.
> You can have the tomato, I'll have the cheese.


You're too late ....added HP sauce......it was lovely!! Yum Yum


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You're too late ....added HP sauce......it was lovely!! Yum Yum


Splendid.
Managed to buy some HP and Branston Pickle too, in Spain.
Lovely jubbly.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid.
> Managed to buy some HP and Branston Pickle too, in Spain.
> Lovely jubbly.


 A taste of home


----------



## mike taylor

You guys are some yappers !


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> You guys are some yappers !


No kidding
I take a nap, and I come back to all of this!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> You guys are some yappers !


Yap, we are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> No kidding
> I take a nap, and I come back to all of this!


Hi, Noel.
No napping, just yapping.


----------



## Killerrookie

What can we say? We love to yap away!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My point with the Hebrew Nationals is that they only contain choice cuts of beef. No lips or exit holes.


Ugh!!! That's why never eat burgers or sausages or anything that's not a nice cut of meat.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Are they black&white?



Calico with split marked faces that mirror each other.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So what do you say to yours that kills them all?


!
Nah, kidding. I don't know. Maybe they just hate their names!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> How do you like it? I've been meaning to buy one for like years. That and the Showtime.



I like my GF grill.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So?
> I don't suppose the plants will ever meet them and get confused.



I dislike repeatedly used names. I prefer things having special names and her plants deserve something much more unique.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Noel.
> No napping, just yapping.


Hi Adam


----------



## Jacqui

Water is now over our other bottom of the village road and closed.  That makes 2 of three closed.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> No kidding
> I take a nap, and I come back to all of this!



Hope you had a good restorative nap.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> You guys are some yappers !


Yapping has slowed, I think


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hope you had a good restorative nap.


I did 
Sorry to hear about more flooding for you


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My point with the Hebrew Nationals is that they only contain choice cuts of beef. No lips or exit holes.



Aka the best parts


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yapping has slowed, I think


It appears that way


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yapping has slowed, I think



Some of us work


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of lip and sphincter, I always say.


 YUUUCCCCKKKK!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Moozillion said:


> YUUUCCCCKKKK!!!


I agree with you on this haha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I dislike repeatedly used names. I prefer things having special names and her plants deserve something much more unique.


How about zhu (bamboo) and chàng (plant) ?


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm bored so I might as well rewatch all the Star Wars: The Clone Wars series all over again!


I'm such a geek.


----------



## Myroli

Killerrookie said:


> I'm bored so I might as well rewatch all the Star Wars: The Clone Wars series all over again!
> View attachment 132830
> 
> I'm such a geek.


Ehh, only if you can recite scenes from it lol


----------



## Killerrookie

Myroli said:


> Ehh, only if you can recite scenes from it lol


So true!!


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm watching Mad Men


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And I'm shortly going to be watching 'Game of Thrones'.
Or 'Throne of Thorns' as wifey accidentally calls it.


----------



## Myroli

Killerrookie said:


> So true!!


So can you? Because I can recite scenes from doctor who...when they're on anyways lol


----------



## Momof4

I have some catching up to do tonight!! You guys talk a lot!!
Just got back from our 5th grade track meet and my boy and his friend picked up a few ribbons!! 
Tonight we may go watch little league playoffs our friends are in. 
Long, long day!!


----------



## Momof4

Wow!, you guys are chatters today!! I don't think I have the energy to read. 


Killerrookie said:


> I'm bored so I might as well rewatch all the Star Wars: The Clone Wars series all over again!
> View attachment 132830
> 
> I'm such a geek.



We love the Clone Wars!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> I have some catching up to do tonight!! You guys talk a lot!!
> Just got back from our 5th grade track meet and my boy and his friend picked up a few ribbons!!
> Tonight we may go watch little league playoffs our friends are in.
> Long, long day!!
> View attachment 132832


Mom you forgot to take me too!!! I love there hats!! Reckless is my middle name!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Water is now over our other bottom of the village road and closed.  That makes 2 of three closed.



Sorry your village is under water again!! I wish you could direct it this way!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Myroli said:


> So can you? Because I can recite scenes from doctor who...when they're on anyways lol


Me too, right back to 1963, from nearly every story.
Watched 'Curse of Fenric' earlier.
great stuff.


----------



## Killerrookie

Doctor Who is to confusing for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I have some catching up to do tonight!! You guys talk a lot!!
> Just got back from our 5th grade track meet and my boy and his friend picked up a few ribbons!!
> Tonight we may go watch little league playoffs our friends are in.
> Long, long day!!
> View attachment 132832


But a good one , I hope.
Evening, Kathy.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I'm shortly going to be watching 'Game of Thrones'.
> Or 'Throne of Thorns' as wifey accidentally calls it.


So you're having an early knight then?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Doctor Who is to confusing for me.


Start at the beginning and watch one a day.
There's only 813 episodes, plus hundreds of books, comic strips, audios, spin off movies etc.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Start at the beginning and watch one a day.
> There's only 813 episodes, plus hundreds of books, comic strips, audios, spin off movies etc.


I'll stick with Marvels and Star Wars for now. Haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> So you're having an early knight then?


To crown a beautiful day.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> So you're having an early knight then?


I've never seen Game of Thrones so that's the only pun I have!


----------



## Killerrookie

Hordor!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Or is it Hodor? I forget!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've never seen Game of Thrones so that's the only pun I have!


Thank heavens for small mercies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Or is it Hodor? I forget!!


Hodor! Hodor! Hodor!


----------



## Lyn W

Myroli said:


> So can you? Because I can recite scenes from doctor who...when they're on anyways lol


Dr Who is made in Wales and filmed in places that are quite local to me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tonight I picked up and rented and in my possession the ape get smart and challenge mans dominance movie. Tried last week. Success this week. Still in town though. One more town to run to then home to make a delightful beef stew.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Hordor!!!


Do you have a cough?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Dr Who is made in Wales and filmed in places that are quite local to me.


Yeah, i've been to some of the places and the Exhibition in Cardiff.
But I've been here for most of the new run, so don't get back too often.
Was in the UK for the 50th though.
At the cinema, big party afterwards.
Great fun.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hodor! Hodor! Hodor!


Your cough is much worse!


----------



## Myroli

Killerrookie said:


> Doctor Who is to confusing for me.


Seriously? Why? I think Star Wars is more confusing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tonight I picked up and rented and in my possession the ape get smart and challenge mans dominance movie. Tried last week. Success this week. Still in town though. One more town to run to then home to make a delightful beef stew.


Was it any good?
( the movie, not the stew)
(Actually, the stew as well.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Your cough is much worse!


I'll go to the doctor tomorrow.
Not the Doctor.
Unfortunately.


----------



## Killerrookie

Myroli said:


> Seriously? Why? I think Star Wars is more confusing


It just issss


----------



## Myroli

Ki was hungry tonight!!! That bowl was full of grass/weeds and he's been in it for about an hour so it's nearly gone lol, I wonder if he'd weigh more now...lol


----------



## Lyn W

Myroli said:


> Ki was hungry tonight!!! That bowl was full of grass/weeds and he's been in it for about an hour so it's nearly gone lol, I wonder if he'd weigh more now...lol


He looks too full to move


----------



## Lyn W

Any trekkies out there? I have hundreds of start trek videos in my house that belonged to my nephew.. he has replaced them with dvds so I am taking his old vhs tapes to a recycling place in Bristol to save clogging up landfill.


----------



## Myroli

Lyn W said:


> He looks too full to move


Yeah he's just sitting there now...I weighed him and he's still 50 grams so I guess a full tummy doesn't add any weight lol


----------



## Killerrookie

Umm my ex just took a overdose of her pills.... I have know clue on what to do..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Was it any good?
> ( the movie, not the stew)
> (Actually, the stew as well.)


I'll let you know later. I'm still in town …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Killerrookie said:


> Umm my ex just took a overdose of her pills.... I have know clue on what to do..


Notify the proper authorities.


----------



## mike taylor

Happy tortoises beating the heat wave !


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hodor! Hodor! Hodor!


----------



## Killerrookie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Notify the proper authorities.


I have and everything is being worked out.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Umm my ex just took a overdose of her pills.... I have know clue on what to do..



Depends on the type of pills. Call her Dr


----------



## tortdad

Hey gang


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Hey gang


Hoorraayyy!!!!
Long time, no see, stranger.


----------



## Killerrookie

It's been awhile, where have you been?


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hoorraayyy!!!!
> Long time, no see, stranger.





Killerrookie said:


> It's been awhile, where have you been?


 Just have been working a lot lately. What's up with you guys?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I'm shortly going to be watching 'Game of Thrones'.
> Or 'Throne of Thorns' as wifey accidentally calls it.



How many more episodes til you're caught up?


----------



## Killerrookie

Stress and Depression lately after school was let out. I'm just gonna be spending my time in here for a couple days and just stay home and try to think about things and clear my mind.


----------



## Myroli

Killerrookie said:


> Stress and Depression lately after school was let out. I'm just gonna be spending my time in here for a couple days and just stay home and try to think about things and clear my mind.


That's a good idea


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> At least you'll have something other than your microwave!!



Just you wait, I'll have something resembling a real working kitchen by the end of the year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Just have been working a lot lately. What's up with you guys?


I'm great thanks for asking .
Hope your work was satisfying and you sorted out all the idiot subcontractors and whatever.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> How many more episodes til you're caught up?


Just going to watch ep 8 now. 
Seven was pretty good after a disappointing season.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Just you wait, I'll have something resembling a real working kitchen by the end of the year.


I want a picture. Will you be making something other than Jiffy pop and Velveeta shells?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I want a picture. Will you be making something other than Jiffy pop and Velveeta shells?


Just kidding...


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How about George?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


>


All I could think of was Dug.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I want a picture. Will you be making something other than Jiffy pop and Velveeta shells?


And aerosol cheese and peanuts in Coke.


----------



## AZtortMom

jaizei said:


>


Love it


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yin and Yang?


This wins Sheerly for the fact that the bamboo is supposed to be zen or whatever so it fits. I also have a sand garden  my desk is great lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> This wins Sheerly for the fact that the bamboo is supposed to be zen or whatever so it fits. I also have a sand garden  my desk is great lol


Thank you.
And goodnight.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you.
> And goodnight.


Dinner is very tasty.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you.
> And goodnight.


Night


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello everyone.


----------



## AZtortMom

Killerrookie said:


> Hello everyone.


Hiya! *waves*


----------



## Killerrookie

AZtortMom said:


> Hiya! *waves*


Hey! What are you up too?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Killerrookie said:


> Hello everyone.


M watching the ape flick.


----------



## AZtortMom

Killerrookie said:


> Hey! What are you up too?


Just watching TV and relaxing
You?


----------



## Killerrookie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> M watching the ape flick.


What's that?


----------



## Killerrookie

AZtortMom said:


> Just watching TV and relaxing
> You?


Watching STAR WARS: Rebels.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Killerrookie said:


> What's that?


Dawn of the Planet of the Apes
The remake. So far a fun watch.


----------



## Killerrookie

I own the old ones and the remakes. All good movies.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> I can think of some American slag on the top of my head.
> Feisty
> Bae
> Salty
> Fresh
> That's some and there are more but are really weird and dumb in my opinion.


Feisty: a bit aggressive, wild, usually used to describe a girl.
Bae: before anyone else.
Fresh: cool, hot, good, etc. 
no one ever uses salty. After looking it up, it originates from Philadelphia (no one knows theirs slang)....


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> Hey! What are you up too?


I had a nightmare where I forgot to solve 4 pages from a test....


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> I had a nightmare where I forgot to solve 4 pages from a test....


Help you feel better I guessed on my World History Exam and pasted.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> Help you feel better I guessed on my World History Exam and pasted.


I hate history also.... Glad it went well!


----------



## jaizei

How can you hate history, it's so easy - it doesn't change.


----------



## Killerrookie

I don't hate it I just don't like anything about the Catholic Church or the Pope tbh. I like studying WW1,WW2, or even the Cold War.


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> How can you hate history, it's so easy - it doesn't change.


New discoveries change the way we see history.... 
It's easier for me to grasp a concept and apply it than it is to memorize pages of documents.... At least that how it is for me.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> I don't hate it I just don't like anything about the Catholic Church or the Pope tbh. I like studying WW1,WW2, or even the Cold War.


I only like studying modern history, especially if it's in the Mid-East.


----------



## Killerrookie

I don't like anything about the Mid-East sorry just isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> I don't like anything about the Mid-East sorry just isn't my cup of tea.


It just makes sense to me....


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> It just makes sense to me....


Yea well I'll be on for a bit then I'm heading off TFO for awhile. How's school going?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> Yea well I'll be on for a bit then I'm heading off TFO for awhile. How's school going?


I should start studying. I'll leave in 2 min.


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> I should start studying. I'll leave in 2 min.


I'm sorry I have to go I can't do this... I'll see you when ever I feel comfortable talking to anyone right now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> I'm sorry I have to go I can't do this... I'll see you when ever I feel comfortable talking to anyone right now.


If you need anything or want say something PM me; I'm going through some confusing parts of my life too...


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> If you need anything or want say something PM me; I'm going through some confusing parts of my life too...


If you want to hear me talk about how depressed I am and how miserable I am right now then PM me. Anyone can PM me right now if they want. I just don't want to say it in public because I don't feel comfortable with it and I'm gonna be talking about my private life and what's going on.


----------



## Elohi

Popping in to say hello.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Popping in to say hello.


Hey there  how are you? Everything is going great in my life (except for the finals, those things are scary!)


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey there  how are you? Everything is going great in my life (except for the finals, those things are scary!)


Going good but exhausting! Kids....man, they keep me busy and frazzled lol. 
Glad to hear you are well and yes!!!!! Finals are scary! I always had an upset stomach during finals.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Going good but exhausting! Kids....man, they keep me busy and frazzled lol.
> Glad to hear you are well and yes!!!!! Finals are scary! I always had an upset stomach during finals.


Im the exact same. My stomach can't handle stress.... Bye! Have to go study.


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> Im the exact same. My stomach can't handle stress.... Bye! Have to go study.


TTYL. Good luck!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> TTYL. Good luck!!!


Howdy Monica! Missed yah lately.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just finished the “Apes say humans gooooo" movie. 3-1/2 stars.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I had a nightmare where I forgot to solve 4 pages from a test....


Sure it was just a nightmare?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Help you feel better I guessed on my World History Exam and pasted.


Copy and pasted in an exam???? naughty, naughty.


----------



## Killerrookie

I meant past


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> How can you hate history, it's so easy - it doesn't change.


The way we look at or interpret it does.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Umm my ex just took a overdose of her pills.... I have know clue on what to do..


 If you are with her then ring 911. if she is with family then all you can do is be there to support her - she will be offered help/therapy at the hospital I'm sure, but you mustn't blame yourself if it is because you broke up.


----------



## Lyn W

tortdad said:


> Hey gang


Hope you had a good trip.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I meant past


Morning, Austin. 
Glad you passed. 
Hope you feel better this morning.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Austin.
> Glad you passed.
> Hope you feel better this morning.


Been up all night...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hope you had a good trip.


Morning, Lyn, my teaching hat on today.
English literature this am, English culture at lunchtime and paleontology this pm.
Haven't been so busy in a long time!
I'll be exhausted.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yea half the question I knew because it was basically about WW2 and WW1 and the rest were about the Catholic Church and stuff that I really didn't know so I tried my hardest to remember it and picked the best answer that made sense.


----------



## Killerrookie

Anyways I'll be heading off soon and taking a break from the forum for awhile in a bit. I need to sleep I've been up all night thinking about things.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Lyn, my teaching hat on today.
> English literature this am, English culture at lunchtime and paleontology this pm.
> Haven't been so busy in a long time!
> I'll be exhausted.


Morning Adam
That will certainly keep you out of trouble today - well......maybe !?
It's not just the hat you need mind you should have the full cap and gown outfit - with a cane tucked into the folds.
What books are you using in Eng Lit.?


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Anyways I'll be heading off soon and taking a break from the forum for awhile in a bit. I need to sleep I've been up all night thinking about things.


Well have a good rest but don't stay away too long. People here are very supportive and are able to take your mind off things and make you smile See you later and take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Morning Adam
> That will certainly keep you out of trouble today - well......maybe !?
> It's not just the hat you need mind you should have the full cap and gown outfit - with a cane tucked into the folds.
> What books are you using in Eng Lit.?


Books??? Not in Morocco, most of the English lit students have never read a book in any language.
Short stories and papers about culture and passages from some books.
Today is 'The Storyteller' by H H Munro (Saki), one of my favourite writers and a super little story.
But the student is nice enough and very pretty, so the time will fly by.


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> Well have a good rest but don't stay away too long. People here are very supportive and are able to take your mind off things and make you smile See you later and take care.


Someone has been trying hard and doesn't really know she's making me feel better. She's been getting the Star Wars: Rebels episodes to me to watch and I can't tank her enough for helping me through this and so are a couple other people here on TFO. You guys are really supportive and generous to help me. Thank you but I've decided to leave for awhile but while be talking to some people on here thru PM.


----------



## Killerrookie

Anyways I'm heading off to bed. Goodnight everyone and don't get to chatty while I'm gone.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> It just makes sense to me....


My niece is in the middle of her GCSEs and she says that all the history they have done is about other countries - which is great to find out about the wider picture- but you would think that your own countries history would take priority. Doesn't make sense to me that she has done so little about the Uk


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Anyways I'm heading off to bed. Goodnight everyone and don't get to chatty while I'm gone.


Nigh Night


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Books??? Not in Morocco, most of the English lit students have never read a book in any language.
> Short stories and papers about culture and passages from some books.
> Today is 'The Storyteller' by H H Munro (Saki), one of my favourite writers and a super little story.
> But the student is nice enough and very pretty, so the time will fly by.



It's always a bonus if

a) you like the material
b )the students actually want to learn
c) you like them.

I usually only manage 1/3 of the above !!


----------



## spud's_mum

can torts eat rose petals!?!?


----------



## Lyn W

Morning,
I think in moderation as long as no fertilisers pesticides etc used on it - but check the tortoise table and if you post this on diet and food thread you may get more replies from folk who really know.

Isn't it funny how instead of looking at plants and flowers and thinking how beautiful they are - my first thoughts are I wonder if torts can eat it!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Morning,
> I think in moderation as long as no fertilisers pesticides etc used on it - but check the tortoise table and if you post this on diet and food thread you may get more replies from folk who really know.
> 
> Isn't it funny how instead of looking at plants and flowers and thinking how beautiful they are - my first thoughts are I wonder if torts can eat it!


Same! Haha


----------



## spud's_mum

spud enjoying a summer treat


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's always a bonus if
> 
> a) you like the material
> b )the students actually want to learn
> c) you like them.
> 
> I usually only manage 1/3 of the above !!


I only do it to help out, I don't need the money, so I'm in the wonderful position of choosing my students and when to work. 
Sometimes, I do material I don't much like, phonetics, for example but I always manage b) and c).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 132892
> can torts eat rose petals!?!?


Hello, there.
Yes, they're fine in moderation as long as you're sure no insecticides or fake scents etc have been added.
Wash them first, anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning TFO. 
A splendid day, again, and I've actually got to work today!
I love feeling Tidgy's breath on my skin.
Such a strong breeze through those tiny nares.
Wonderful.


----------



## smarch

I never got to share with you all my HILARIOUS Home Depot trip the other day!
Ok so you all know I run some pretty fantastic mud and obstacle races, if you don't you do now and just google "spartan race" if you want the idea. 
Well in my ever growing effort to be awesome with some of the obstacles I went and decided to make a few things at home used in training. So off I went at Home Depot, 


Bucket, bag of rocks, and rake handle in my cart, went to the hardware aisle for the last thing I needed and a worker asked me if I needed any help finding anything.
"Actually yes, I need 12 inch carbide nails... Actually nail, I only need 1"
"Ok (leads me over) what are you building" 
"A spear"
... (Look of sheer horror)
"For a race I run!"
I then had to explain Spartan Races. Needless to say I'm pretty sure she was still mortified from the fact that I planned to make a spear.

Here's my spear, had to wait for the glue to dry but I can finally throw it today, not just to haul over a hay bale from our barn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> I never got to share with you all my HILARIOUS Home Depot trip the other day!
> Ok so you all know I run some pretty fantastic mud and obstacle races, if you don't you do now and just google "spartan race" if you want the idea.
> Well in my ever growing effort to be awesome with some of the obstacles I went and decided to make a few things at home used in training. So off I went at Home Depot,
> View attachment 132894
> 
> Bucket, bag of rocks, and rake handle in my cart, went to the hardware aisle for the last thing I needed and a worker asked me if I needed any help finding anything.
> "Actually yes, I need 12 inch carbide nails... Actually nail, I only need 1"
> "Ok (leads me over) what are you building"
> "A spear"
> ... (Look of sheer horror)
> "For a race I run!"
> I then had to explain Spartan Races. Needless to say I'm pretty sure she was still mortified from the fact that I planned to make a spear.
> 
> Here's my spear, had to wait for the glue to dry but I can finally throw it today, not just to haul over a hay bale from our barn.
> View attachment 132895


WOW!
That looks pretty formidable. 
I think i'd better be nice to you.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I only do it to help out, I don't need the money, so I'm in the wonderful position of choosing my students and when to work.
> Sometimes, I do material I don't much like, phonetics, for example but I always manage b) and c).


....................and no reports!!!!! Wonderful!


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Enough rain is enough! We just had a good half week of rain just when drought was becoming the word for us. I sure hope the rain stops for you!
> 
> My day is... Full of work already. Bed sounds nice right now!


Send us some rain to this desert: after hot Summer began.....water has become as precious as GOLD.


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning TFO.
> A splendid day, again, and I've actually got to work today!
> I love feeling Tidgy's breath on my skin.
> Such a strong breeze through those tiny nares.
> Wonderful.


 
Good day Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

(Believe it or not, Adam....Oli is now roaming around the place happily-touch wood).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ....................and no reports!!!!! Wonderful!


I occasionally have to make a verbal report to concerned family members, a bit like a mini parent's day, but no written one's, although I write references sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Send us some rain to this desert: after hot Summer began.....water has become as precious as GOLD.
> 
> 
> Good day Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> (Believe it or not, Adam....Oli is now roaming around the place happily-touch wood).


Hooorrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Touch a lot of wooden things, indeed.
Morning Gillian, morning Oli.
Tidgy sends an extra big nose to nose kissy to Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Good afternoon to all tort forum members, and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning TFO.
> A splendid day, again, and I've actually got to work today!
> I love feeling Tidgy's breath on my skin.
> Such a strong breeze through those tiny nares.
> Wonderful.


Didn't realise air conditioning is so primitive in Morocco. Can imagine the Flintstones having a Tidgy so that they could have all mod cons.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hooorrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Touch a lot of wooden things, indeed.
> Morning Gillian, morning Oli.
> Tidgy sends an extra big nose to nose kissy to Oli.


 I needed to hear that....
HORRAY, from a very dear friend called....ADAM. Bless you my friend, and thanks your help.

Kisses and hugs to Tidgy from me and Oli.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Send us some rain to this desert: after hot Summer began.....water has become as precious as GOLD.
> 
> 
> Good day Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> (Believe it or not, Adam....Oli is now roaming around the place happily-touch wood).


Hi Gillian that is such good news! Sulk over then?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian that is such good news! Sulk over then?


 Good afternoon Lyn, hope you're well and thanks your kind words.

Hope Oli got out of that 'bad mood,'-touch wood! It ate well today, and is roaming around happily. Goodness...it drove me nuts believe me. I am still wondering what was wrong. I just hope that it doesn't get into that mood again: I am beginning to lose....patience.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> How can you hate history, it's so easy - it doesn't change.



For me, the term boring comes to mind.


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> WOW!
> That looks pretty formidable.
> I think i'd better be nice to you.


I wouldn't even joke about throwing it at anything but a hay bale (unless an animal threatened Nank or the baby birds... Funny they're wild birds but I'm protective). 
The site I got my instructions from mentioned to never throw it at anything except the bale since it will pierce anything you throw it at, the bale, animals, people, and if you're not careful you'll be using it on the side of the road in an orange suit to pick up trash


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Lyn, hope you're well and thanks your kind words.
> 
> Hope Oli got out of that 'bad mood,'-touch wood! It ate well today, and is roaming around happily. Goodness...it drove me nuts believe me. I am still wondering what was wrong. I just hope that it doesn't get into that mood again: I am beginning to lose....patience.


I suppose like people they have their funny moments and want to be alone! So happy for you that she is livelier, hat must be such a relief


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 132892
> can torts eat rose petals!?!?



Yes, if no chemicals have been used in their care.


----------



## smarch

Gillian Moore said:


> Send us some rain to this desert: after hot Summer began.....water has become as precious as GOLD.
> 
> 
> Good day Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> (Believe it or not, Adam....Oli is now roaming around the place happily-touch wood).


Well it's not raining now but looks like it could so here you go, take it! It's been consistent 50s and 40s at night temps, I've had to use the heat lamp for Nank at night again!


Edit: ignore the pollen smears on my windshield, we have too much of that right now too *achoo*


----------



## Jacqui

Neat spear!


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Well it's not raining now but looks like it could so here you go, take it! It's been consistent 50s and 40s at night temps, I've had to use the heat lamp for Nank at night again!
> View attachment 132896
> 
> Edit: ignore the pollen smears on my windshield, we have too much of that right now too *achoo*


 Thanks!! Wow...heat lamp at this time of the year in the Middle East-no way. It's hot enough as it is.


----------



## Jacqui

Another day of slushing through the layer of water in the yard.  To go along with that, the motorcycle show is in the village for the weekend.

Hope you all have fun weekend plans.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I suppose like people they have their funny moments and want to be alone! So happy for you that she is livelier, hat must be such a relief


 I totally agree with you: they too get into bad moods. After all animals have a brain and a nervous system.

Yes Lyn, it was a....RELIEF.


----------



## smarch

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks!! Wow...heat lamp at this time of the year in the Middle East-no way. It's hot enough as it is.


I had the lamp off for nights because it had warmed up but then we got this cold wave and I started waking him up to the temps being around 62... Much too close to too cold for me! 65-70 are much happier numbers


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Another day of slushing through the layer of water in the yard.  To go along with that, the motorcycle show is in the village for the weekend.
> 
> Hope you all have fun weekend plans.


If you dug up the grass I know many people would pay for "practice" 


Motorcycle show, fun! You know I actually don't think we have any come around here which is weird


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Another day of slushing through the layer of water in the yard.  To go along with that, the motorcycle show is in the village for the weekend.
> 
> Hope you all have fun weekend plans.


 Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> If you dug up the grass I know many people would pay for "practice"
> View attachment 132897
> 
> Motorcycle show, fun! You know I actually don't think we have any come around here which is weird



Right now it is more like one of those children's water slides.
we have the bike thing twice a year.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Have a nice weekend.



Why thank you. May you also have one.


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> I had the lamp off for nights because it had warmed up but then we got this cold wave and I started waking him up to the temps being around 62... Much too close to too cold for me! 65-70 are much happier numbers


 We, on the other hand had a heat wave, whereas temperature reached 37-38 degrees Celcius which is boiling hot. (Don't know what the equivalent in Fahrenheit, sorry). We were adviced NOT to move from home unless necessary, and after sunset. Imagine that. But I don't mind it-I love hot weather.


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> I had the lamp off for nights because it had warmed up but then we got this cold wave and I started waking him up to the temps being around 62... Much too close to too cold for me! 65-70 are much happier numbers


 We, on the other hand had a heat wave, whereas temperature reached 37-38 degrees Celcius which is boiling hot. (Don't know what the equivalent in Fahrenheit, sorry). We were adviced NOT to move from home unless necessary, and after sunset. Imagine that. But I don't mind it-I love hot weather.


----------



## Jacqui

I can not imagine living in such heat. I prefer the 75 degree top range. Above that for me, it is too hot to work outside. A hot weather wimp I am.


----------



## Jacqui

When it is that hot, how do you sleep?


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> I can not imagine living in such heat. I prefer the 75 degree top range. Above that for me, it is too hot to work outside. A hot weather wimp I am.


Me too!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> We, on the other hand had a heat wave, whereas temperature reached 37-38 degrees Celcius which is boiling hot. (Don't know what the equivalent in Fahrenheit, sorry). We were adviced NOT to move from home unless necessary, and after sunset. Imagine that. But I don't mind it-I love hot weather.


You guys have it easy, it was 50 C last week here....


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> When it is that hot, how do you sleep?


 Let's put the question the other way round: 'Do I sleep when it's freezing cold, raining and...._*snowing*_?' Believe it or not that so long as I'm not *hurt*/worried I sleep relatively well in Summer, no matter how hot it is. Now this may sound incredible: during the heat wave I managed wih a *fan*: was *NOT* in need of the A/C. It is the very cold Winter that drives me nuts, let alone the snow storms! I keep tossing and turning till sunrise, if it's too cold. What do you think of that?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Me too!!


 Are you another one who prefers very cold weather?  brrrrrr-I'm shivering only at the thought!

If you were to choose between very hot and freezing cold weather (and there's nothing in the middle-i.e. no Sring, no Autumn) which would you choose? Cold weather and freezing temperature, I guess.


----------



## Myroli

Gillian Moore said:


> Are you another one who prefers very cold weather?  brrrrrr-I'm shivering only at the thought!
> 
> If you were to choose between very hot and freezing cold weather (and there's nothing in the middle-i.e. no Sring, no Autumn) which would you choose? Cold weather and freezing temperature, I guess.


How I decide is this: I would rather freeze to death then the slow painful death of sunburn and dehydration that comes with hot weather lol


----------



## smarch

Gillian Moore said:


> We, on the other hand had a heat wave, whereas temperature reached 37-38 degrees Celcius which is boiling hot. (Don't know what the equivalent in Fahrenheit, sorry). We were adviced NOT to move from home unless necessary, and after sunset. Imagine that. But I don't mind it-I love hot weather.


Oh jeeze, that's 100.4 Fahrenheit, I mean yes that's defiantly hot and I would leave home either, but I remember a couple of times when I was little we got between 100-104 degrees up here in the north. V


----------



## Elohi

How crazy would it be to buy a clutch of leopard eggs?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Didn't realise air conditioning is so primitive in Morocco. Can imagine the Flintstones having a Tidgy so that they could have all mod cons.


Well, some hotels have air con, but that's about it.
I love the heat, Tidgy draft is all I need.


----------



## Elohi

Who's idea was it to put my middle child on a swim team? ...... Oh yes, mine. Talk about exhausting!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Myroli said:


> How I decide is this: I would rather freeze to death then the slow painful death of sunburn and dehydration that comes with hot weather lol





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, some hotels have air con, but that's about it.
> I love the heat, Tidgy draft is all I need.


I do as well and so does Oli, who was sitting in the sun-sunbathing for a tan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> I wouldn't even joke about throwing it at anything but a hay bale (unless an animal threatened Nank or the baby birds... Funny they're wild birds but I'm protective).
> The site I got my instructions from mentioned to never throw it at anything except the bale since it will pierce anything you throw it at, the bale, animals, people, and if you're not careful you'll be using it on the side of the road in an orange suit to pick up trash


I'll be good!
Though I once did a summer job street cleaning.
It was actually pretty good fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I suppose like people they have their funny moments and want to be alone! So happy for you that she is livelier, hat must be such a relief


hat is a relief when it's sunny in Jordan or Morocco.
Even for torts, I guess.


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> New discoveries change the way we see history....
> It's easier for me to grasp a concept and apply it than it is to memorize pages of documents.... At least that how it is for me.



I love history and read it for fun, curiosity about our world and how it developed to be the way it is.
To my surprise, reading history has actually HELPED ME SOLVE PROBLEMS in my life and real stop ships by shifting my attitude. And attitude is everything most of the time!!!


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Oh jeeze, that's 100.4 Fahrenheit, I mean yes that's defiantly hot and I would leave home either, but I remember a couple of times when I was little we got between 100-104 degrees up here in the north. V


A bit hot isn't it? But as I said: I do not mind it. Ok, I had to stay at home, but I had no problem: everything I needed /might have needed was available so there was no need to worry. At sunset I moved for a nice long walk.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Lyn, my teaching hat on today.
> English literature this am, English culture at lunchtime and paleontology this pm.
> Haven't been so busy in a long time!
> I'll be exhausted.


I recommend a nice cheese plate, some fruit and a glass of wine when your last student leaves!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Are you another one who prefers very cold weather?  brrrrrr-I'm shivering only at the thought!
> 
> If you were to choose between very hot and freezing cold weather (and there's nothing in the middle-i.e. no Sring, no Autumn) which would you choose? Cold weather and freezing temperature, I guess.


As long as I have my heating and woollies I would prefer the cold, but if not I would have t go with the heat and a very cool house to retreat to.


----------



## Gillian M

Myroli said:


> How I decide is this: I would rather freeze to death then the slow painful death of sunburn and dehydration that comes with hot weather lol


No need to think of sunburn, sunstrokes, dehyration: don't go leave home unless URGENT/NECESSARY and drink a lot of WATER, and that's about it. Just imagine how people lived in this weather when there was no such thing as A/Cs, and very few had the LUXURY of a fan.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> As long as I have my heating and woollies I would prefer the cold, but if not I would have t go with the heat and a very cool house to retreat to.


I guessed so for some reason.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I recommend a nice cheese plate, some fruit and a glass of wine when your last student leaves!


Sounds like a great idea, Bea.
Wilco.
Only wish you could join me.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> No need to think of sunburn, sunstrokes, dehyration: don't go leave home unless URGENT/NECESSARY and drink a lot of WATER, and that's about it. Just imagine how people lived in this weather when there was no such thing as A/Cs, and very few had the LUXURY of a fan.


It's usually +100 F (+40 C) in the summer here... We only get warnings if it's something crazy like 123 F (50.6 C)... It's HOT here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No need to think of sunburn, sunstrokes, dehyration: don't go leave home unless URGENT/NECESSARY and drink a lot of WATER, and that's about it. Just imagine how people lived in this weather when there was no such thing as A/Cs, and very few had the LUXURY of a fan.


Don't imagine.
I do live like this.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> It's usually +100 F (+40 C) in the summer here... We only get warnings if it's something crazy like 123 F (50.6 C)... It's HOT here!


The no AC era sounds like a throwback Thursday from hell....


----------



## Moozillion

Elohi said:


> How crazy would it be to buy a clutch of leopard eggs?


Not crazy at all!!!!! 
do it! Do It! DO IT!!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't imagine.
> I do live like this.


Believe me Adam, not everyone had access to a fan long ago, I mean long ago here. It was a luxury then, unlike nowadays when ACs have become a necessity. Here, I'm obviously talking about the Arab World and Thirld World countries of course.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds like a great idea, Bea.
> Wilco.
> Only wish you could join me.


I'd love it!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Moozillion said:


> I love history and read it for fun, curiosity about our world and how it developed to be the way it is.
> To my surprise, reading history has actually HELPED ME SOLVE PROBLEMS in my life and real stop ships by shifting my attitude. And attitude is everything most of the time!!!


 AARRRRGGGHHH!!!!
The auto correct changed "relationships" to "real stop ships"????????????


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> I love history and read it for fun, curiosity about our world and how it developed to be the way it is.
> To my surprise, reading history has actually HELPED ME SOLVE PROBLEMS in my life and real stop ships by shifting my attitude. And attitude is everything most of the time!!!




Puts things in perspective, doesn't it. 

You've said your're an Anglophile, have you listened to the British History Podcast? 

http://www.thebritishhistorypodcast.com/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Believe me Adam, not everyone had access to a fan long ago, I mean long ago here. It was a luxury then, unlike nowadays when ACs have become a necessity. Here, I'm obviously talking about the Arab World and Thirld World countries of course.


I mean I don't have a fan or air-con. Most people here don't.
It's 92°F in the apartment and well over a 100 outside, super.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'd love it!!!


One day.........


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One day.........


Can I come? You have to install an AC first 



JK, I can't even drive.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Can I come? You have to install an AC first
> 
> 
> 
> JK, I can't even drive.


You'd be very welcome, my friend.
But no AC.
And driving's pretty useless here.
9,600 streets with only 12 for cars, biggest pedestrianized urban area in the world.
No cars anywhere near my house.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I mean I don't have a fan or air-con. Most people here don't.
> It's 92°F in the apartment and well over a 100 outside, super.


I'd love to be there!
In Jordan most people have ACs, which almost everyone can afford here, that is with the exception of the extremly poor of course. ACs have also replaced....central heating system in 90% of the homes here: DIESEL has become far too expensive, even for the middle class. Only the filthy rich can afford it today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No central heating at all here. 


Gillian Moore said:


> I'd love to be there!
> In Jordan most people have ACs, which almost everyone can afford here, that is with the exception of the extremly poor of course. ACs have also replaced....central heating system in 90% of the homes here: DIESEL has become far too expensive, even for the middle class. Only the filthy rich can afford it today.


You'd be welcome to join Bea, Abdulla and me after 6pm tonight for some cheese, fruit and vino.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No central heating at all here.
> 
> You'd be welcome to join Bea, Abdulla and me after 6pm tonight for some cheese, fruit and vino.


Very sweet of you Adam.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> I love history and read it for fun, curiosity about our world and how it developed to be the way it is.
> To my surprise, reading history has actually HELPED ME SOLVE PROBLEMS in my life and real stop ships by shifting my attitude. And attitude is everything most of the time!!!


You love history? History and geography are the two subjects I DISLIKED. I loved subjects like mathematics and physics.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yesterday we had 87°f-30.5°c and I was complaining about the heat. Today the weather guessers are saying it will be 91°f-32.7°c and I am so not happy about it. 
For me it seems easier to warm up if cold than to cool down if hot.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oh, and morning all. Look who drug his lazybones out of bed…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Loved all those subjects, but disliked languages except Latin and ancient Greek.
Now I speak several!


Gillian Moore said:


> You love history? History and geography are the two subjects I DISLIKED. I loved subjects like mathematics and physics.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oh, and morning all. Look who drug his lazybones out of bed…


Morning, Ken.
Say no to drugs.
But a loada cool beers might be in order.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bugs not drugs


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> hat is a relief when it's sunny in Jordan or Morocco.
> Even for torts, I guess.











"Where did you get that hat? Where did you get that hat?"


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Ken.
> Say no to drugs.
> But a loada cool beers might be in order.


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Going to sleep... Bye everyone!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Bugs not drugs



So you meant to say, "Look who BUGS his lazy bones outta bed"???


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Loved all those subjects, but disliked languages except Latin and ancient Greek.
> Now I speak several!


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy,

Did you receive my new conv.which I sent less than an hour ago? Your prompt reply would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks and love to all,
Gillian and Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Good evening tort owners and cute little torts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> So you meant to say, "Look who BUGS his lazy bones outta bed"???


No one bugs me outta bed. Well, Ava was whining and Baxter the cat was kneading my chest hard enough that I thought maybe he was doing CPR on me.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Going to sleep... Bye everyone!


Night Abdulla


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Night Abdulla


Good evening Lyn. Would you please be kind enough to send me an alert as well as a private conversation asap. It seems that something's gone wrong with my laptop, and I want to make sure alerts/conversations are being sent and received. Yesterday it was...OLI today it's the laptop!

Your help would be highly appreciated.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.


Evening Gillian and Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> So you meant to say, "Look who BUGS his lazy bones outta bed"???


Hooorrraaayyy!!!!!!!
Missed you round here, Yvonne.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy,
> 
> Did you receive my new conv.which I sent less than an hour ago? Your prompt reply would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks and love to all,
> Gillian and Oli.


Sorry, Gillian, i was actually doing some work for a change and have now responded to your PM. 
Hi!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn. Would you please be kind enough to send me an alert as well as a private conversation asap. It seems that something's gone wrong with my laptop, and I want to make sure alerts/conversations are being sent and received. Yesterday it was...OLI today it's the laptop!
> 
> Your help would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Hi Gillian sorry only just got your message as been on the phone to my sister for ages!! Hope this will alert you to post. Will try Conversation next


----------



## Lyn W

Hope the messages were received Ok Gillian I'm off to the shop now so may speak to you and the rest of the Get Along Gang later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, I have finished for the day.
6 hours today!
That's 12 this week with another 6 tomorrow!
I am exhausted already.
However, anyone who wants a glass of Chablis or a rather nice Moroccan chardonay, plus a selection of fresh fruit and an unbeatable cheeseboard, please come along forthwith to join me.
A selection of non-alcoholic beverages is also available.
But no aerosol or microwave products, Cameron, though you are still most welcome.


----------



## jaizei

@Gillian Moore the conversations you've sent don't have a reply box for some reason so I can't reply to them but I did get them.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, I have finished for the day.
> 6 hours today!
> That's 12 this week with another 6 tomorrow!
> I am exhausted already.
> However, anyone who wants a glass of Chablis or a rather nice Moroccan chardonay, plus a selection of fresh fruit and an unbeatable cheeseboard, please come along forthwith to join me.
> A selection of non-alcoholic beverages is also available.
> But no aerosol or microwave products, Cameron, though you are still most welcome.



Like all civilised folk, I assume the Dr pepper is on tap?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Like all civilised folk, I assume the Dr pepper is on tap?


Dr Pepper?
tap?


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


> @Gillian Moore the conversations you've sent don't have a reply box for some reason so I can't reply to them but I did get them.


Thanks your reply as well aas your help. Do you have any idea why?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian sorry only just got your message as been on the phone to my sister for ages!! Hope this will alert you to post. Will try Conversation next


Received both; alert and conv. Thanks so much your help and please accept my sincere apologies for having disturbed you.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, Gillian, i was actually doing some work for a change and have now responded to your PM.
> Hi!


Thanks a lot, received your PM and answered it.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hope the messages were received Ok Gillian I'm off to the shop now so may speak to you and the rest of the Get Along Gang later.


Yes Lyn, received them-thanks.

BUT....we're not a GANG dear....you're still looking for trouble it seems. Just wait till Adam reads this!


----------



## Gillian M

Talk to you later ladies and gentlemen. I want to watch.....JUVE-BARCA.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes Lyn, received them-thanks.
> 
> BUT....we're not a GANG dear....you're still looking for trouble it seems. Just wait till Adam reads this!


Ho de ho. 
Went to the shop in the 2nd minute of the match. Shopkeeper was keenly watching the match.
He had to go out back to get some Indian Tonic Water and Barca scored. He was furious.
We had a laugh then.
I don't mind being in a gang. 
As long as it's not Gary Glitter's.


----------



## Momof4

Anyone here good at fixing up a blurry photo?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ho de ho.
> Went to the shop in the 2nd minute of the match. Shopkeeper was keenly watching the match.
> He had to go out back to get some Indian Tonic Water and Barca scored. He was furious.
> We had a laugh then.
> I don't mind being in a gang.
> As long as it's not Gary Glitter's.


The match just ended 3-1 for Barca, which I expected for some reason or other. Did you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Anyone here good at fixing up a blurry photo?


Hi, Kathy.
All photos are blurry to my poor eyes.
i'm afraid I would probably make it more blurry.
Useless at that stuff. 
Hope you've had a good day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> The match just ended 3-1 for Barca, which I expected for some reason or other. Did you?


Actually, oddly, yes, I predicted that as well.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Kathy.
> All photos are blurry to my poor eyes.
> i'm afraid I would probably make it more blurry.
> Useless at that stuff.
> Hope you've had a good day



Thank you Adam!! I know you would help if you could.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ho de ho.
> Went to the shop in the 2nd minute of the match. Shopkeeper was keenly watching the match.
> He had to go out back to get some Indian Tonic Water and Barca scored. He was furious.
> We had a laugh then.
> I don't mind being in a gang.
> As long as it's not Gary Glitter's.



Think he's in a chain gang these days.

I don't mind being in the Get Along Gang though - very peaceful and full of happy chappies


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Think he's in a chain gang these days.
> 
> I don't mind being in the Get Along Gang though - very peaceful and full of happy chappies


Bah! Humbug!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Anyone here good at fixing up a blurry photo?


I've taken a few in my time but stopped taking my camera to the pub.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bah! Humbug!


You're banned!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've taken a few in my time but stopped taking my camera to the pub.


Why?
Did they shut 'er out?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You're banned!


Gillliiaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why?
> Did they shut 'er out?


Yup - quick as a flash


----------



## mike taylor

Well I want to throw up ! Went to the reptile show missed out on a 15" Guyana male red foot by ten minutes . He was so smooth ! I I I got to throw up ! Yack!yack!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yup - quick as a flash


Nobody but us here.
So these jokes are not getting much exposure.
But we mustn't lose focus.


----------



## Lyn W

mike taylor said:


> Well I want to throw up ! Went to the reptile show missed out on a 15" Guyana male red foot by ten minutes . He was so smooth ! I I I got to throw up ! Yack!yack!


Oh what a shame, sorry you're disappointed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Well I want to throw up ! Went to the reptile show missed out on a 15" Guyana male red foot by ten minutes . He was so smooth ! I I I got to throw up ! Yack!yack!


Bad luck, old chap.
Gutting. 
Better luck next time.


----------



## mike taylor

Just goes to show you early bird gets the worm . hahahaha no pun intended.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nobody but us here.
> So these jokes are not getting much exposure.
> But we mustn't loose focus.


You should be shot! A reel good topic - lens itself to quite a few puns


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You should be shot! A reel good topic - lens itself to quite a few puns


I won't enlarge upon it. Though it's developing nicely, I can't print some of my puns.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I won't enlarge upon it. Though it's developing nicely, I can't print some of my puns.



Pity - I'm sure they'd be snapped up if you could but we don't want any negative thoughts here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Pity - I'm sure they'd be snapped up if you could but we don't want any negative thoughts here.


No, I'll just gloss over them.
Unless some one lens me some, i'm out of ideas.


----------



## Myroli

Haha y'all are always so punny it nakes me giggle lol  brightens my day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Myroli said:


> Haha y'all are always so punny it nakes me giggle lol  brightens my day


Glad to hear we're not entirely just amusing each other.


----------



## Lyn W

Sorry you're in the dark but I've still got quite a bit of matterial left.


----------



## Myroli

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad to hear we're not entirely just amusing each other.


No lol i don't comment much unless I have something to say like y'all do(which doesn't happen often) but I come on multiple times a day and read what y'all say


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Well I want to throw up ! Went to the reptile show missed out on a 15" Guyana male red foot by ten minutes . He was so smooth ! I I I got to throw up ! Yack!yack!



Bummer!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Yup - quick as a flash


Young lady are you ready for....WAR with the military woman? Told you: if you're looking for trouble with Adam I'm MORE than READY for it! So take care. It seems war is about to break out.


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> Bummer!!!


Do you want me to hold your back?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sorry you're in the dark but I've still got quite a bit of matterial left.


I feel like Canon fodder.
Do you know Ginni (Myroli).
I Leica.


----------



## Gillian M

Good night everyone and sweet dreams to you as well as you torts!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Myroli said:


> No lol i don't comment much unless I have something to say like y'all do(which doesn't happen often) but I come on multiple times a day and read what y'all say


You're very welcome, Ginni. 
Thanks for reading all our nonsense.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night everyone and sweet dreams to you as well as you torts!


Night night, Gillian.
Sleep well.
Hope you and Oli are bright and perky in the morning.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night everyone and sweet dreams to you as well as you torts!


Good night Gillian hope you have a better night's sleep now Oli has perked up


----------



## Lyn W

Yes Ginni seems very nice I'd like to meter..... but at the moment I feel as if I've been framed and about to come a cropper. but that's only my view,


----------



## Myroli

Lyn W said:


> Yes Ginni seems very nice I'd like to meter..... but at the moment I feel as if I've been framed and about to come a cropper. but that's only my view,


Hi


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes Ginni seems very nice I'd like to meter..... but at the moment I feel as if I've been framed and about to come a cropper. but that's only my view,


Iris-t my case and am retiring to the corner of my cold, darkroom again.


----------



## Lyn W

Myroli said:


> Hi


Hi Ginni, you'll have to excuse Adam and I - we get carried away ...some even think we actually should be too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ginni, you'll have to excuse Adam and I - we get carried away ...some even think we actually should be too


Many do,some don't, but it's not so black and white.


----------



## Lyn W

.......


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Iris-t my case and am retiring to the corner of my cold, darkroom again.



and I'm off to watch a few old episodes of the American detective with a camera - Kodak - 'who loves ya baby'?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Filter through them to find the best one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .......
> 
> 
> and I'm off to watch a few old episodes of the American detective with a camera - Kodak - 'who loves ya baby'?


And i'll watch an old English kids series. 'Tripods'.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Filter through them to find the best one.


Then I'm going to listen to John Lennon's 'Image-ine'


----------



## Myroli

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ginni, you'll have to excuse Adam and I - we get carried away ...some even think we actually should be too


No I like it  I love puns and joking around...but it normally takes me a bit to get comfortable enough with people to do it


----------



## Lyn W

Myroli said:


> No I like it  I love puns and joking around...but it normally takes me a bit to get comfortable enough with people to do it


The more the merrier!


----------



## Myroli

Haha, okaye let me zoom in to take a closer look at the big picture


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Myroli said:


> Haha, okaye let me zoom in to take a closer look at the big picture


Yaaayyyyy!
There is no hope for you now.
At least you've had a shot at it.


----------



## Lyn W

Myroli said:


> Haha, okaye let me zoom in to take a closer look at the big picture


Take your pix,el iminate any bad puns


----------



## Myroli

Yeah haha


----------



## Myroli

I'm not too good at making puns but i do enjoy hearing/reading them


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi guys


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

But not really


----------



## Lyn W

Myroli said:


> I'm not too good at making puns but i do enjoy hearing/reading them


I though that was very good contribution


----------



## Myroli

Lyn W said:


> I though that was very good contribution


Thank you


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi guys


Not much of it left for me only 20mins to Sunday  and only one day 'til Monday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I though that was very good contribution


Me too.
Just as good as our nonsense.
What a panorama of bad puns it was.


----------



## Myroli

Lyn W said:


> Not much of it left for me only 20mins to Sunday  and only one day 'til Monday


Aww, that sucks, I've got about 6 hours till sunday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi guys


Hi Yellow/ Delaney / Del / Nick. 
i'm still confused.
How are you?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> Not much of it left for me only 20mins to Sunday


 Pretty late over there! 
Enjoy your 20 minutes, left, then, with a lot of cats


----------



## Lyn W

Myroli said:


> Aww, that sucks, I've got about 6 hours till sunday


I may go into work 6 hours late on Monday and say I'm running on US time


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi Yellow/ Delaney / Del / Nick.
> i'm still confused.
> How are you?


I'm both!  
Awesome, how about yourself?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm both!
> Awesome, how about yourself?


Most splendiferous, thank you.


----------



## Myroli

Lyn W said:


> I may go into work 6 hours late on Monday and say I'm running on US time


Haha good luck with that


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendiferous, thank you.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendiferous, thank you.


Not to mention coniferous - evergreen and corny - sorry that should be coney


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And we have a new triple crown winner!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

First in 37 years. I'm hoping y'all watched that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not to mention coniferous - evergreen and corny - sorry that should be coney


No, corny's right.
Actually, I once had a corny on my footy.
It hurty.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And we have a new triple crown winner!!!!


 ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> First in 37 years. I'm hoping y'all watched that.


Glad you're happy, Ken, but I'm afraid I know not to what you refer.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, corny's right.
> Actually, I once had a corny on my footy.
> It hurty.


That was a bit callus of you


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sighs deeply …horse racing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sighs deeply …horse racing


Sorry, but I watch the Grand National, Ascot and the Derby, the Cheltenham Gold Cup and not much else, I'm afraid.
Though I love riding.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/06/us/belmont-stakes-american-pharoah/


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, corny's right.
> Actually, I once had a corny on my footy.
> It hurty.


Do you know where the Andes are? - at the end of your armies


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, but I watch the Grand National, Ascot and the Derby, the Cheltenham Gold Cup and not much else, I'm afraid.
> Though I love riding.


Our horses were outstanding in their field


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/06/us/belmont-stakes-american-pharoah/


Okay, thanks.
I've heard of the Kentucky Derby, but on the other side of the pond The Triple Crown is for rugby.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Our horses were outstanding in their field
> View attachment 132946


And the crowd shouted themselves horse.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Our horses were outstanding in their field
> View attachment 132946


My horse came in at 20 to 1 - unfortunately the race finished at 11


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Our horses were outstanding in their field
> View attachment 132946


They were the mane attraction


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They were the mane attraction


And amazed the neigh-bours.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello everyone, I've decided to stay on TFO. I've posted a thread about what's going on if some of you guys are curious on what's been going on.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Hello everyone, I've decided to stay on TFO. I've posted a thread about what's going on if some of you guys are curious on what's been going on.


Great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hello everyone, I've decided to stay on TFO. I've posted a thread about what's going on if some of you guys are curious on what's been going on.


Most splendiferous!


----------



## Lyn W

......anyway before you get saddled with me and more horsey puns and before I stirrup any more trouble, I am going to reign myself in and stabilise myself by saying goodnight. Adam will have a few more jokes on the trot I am sure.
So have fun and see you tomorrow.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendiferous!



"Neologism: the invention of new words regarded as a symptom of certain psychotic disorders such as schizophrenia." 

Well, THAT explains a lot...


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> "Neologism: the invention of new words regarded as a symptom of certain psychotic disorders such as schizophrenia."
> 
> Well, THAT explains a lot...


Some may think Adam will be beside himself !


----------



## Lyn W

Good night all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> "Neologism: the invention of new words regarded as a symptom of certain psychotic disorders such as schizophrenia."
> 
> Well, THAT explains a lot...


That's insultifying nonsenserization. 
There is nothing wrongle with my sanitificity.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good night all!


Nightybyeniceties, Lyn.
See you tomorrowty.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm really going now - stop making me laugh!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm really going now - stop making me laugh!!


Okayipuddles.
I'll stoppery.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good evening, Bea.
Nice day?
And splendiferous IS a real word.


----------



## Moozillion

Yes, a lovely day, thanks!
Two really nice happenings: I FINALLY found a new hairdresser!!!! I had tried several and they were good, but not THE ONE. A woman's relationship with her hairdresser is VERY important. When I find one who gets it spot on the very first time, then I stay with her for years!!!! I'm tickled pink to have found another good one!!!!!!!!!!
Then I had lunch at one of my favorite restaurants with several friends I used to work with. We've kept in touch over the years and have lunch once a month, and use that time to try new restaurants! Very nice morning!!!!!!

Well, yes but those OTHER words!!!! Mr. Webster himself told me he never heard of such words!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes, a lovely day, thanks!
> Two really nice happenings: I FINALLY found a new hairdresser!!!! I had tried several and they were good, but not THE ONE. A woman's relationship with her hairdresser is VERY important. When I find one who gets it spot on the very first time, then I stay with her for years!!!! I'm tickled pink to have found another good one!!!!!!!!!!
> Then I had lunch at one of my favorite restaurants with several friends I used to work with. We've kept in touch over the years and have lunch once a month, and use that time to try new restaurants! Very nice morning!!!!!!
> 
> Well, yes but those OTHER words!!!! Mr. Webster himself told me he never heard of such words!!!!


Okay, the other words may possibly have been invented to play along with the questioning of my sanity.
Talking of which, you've been speaking personally to Mr. Webster, eh?
Glad you found a new coiffeuse and had a good time with your friends.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If you know the voices in your head aren't real, does that still make you crazy? Someone talking with me asked…honest.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If you know the voices in your head aren't real, does that still make you crazy? Someone talking with me asked…honest.


Well, if the voices aren't yours and not under your control, then yes.
if it's your voice and it's under at least a modicum of control, i guess that's called cognitive thought.


----------



## Moozillion

...and I looked up 'splendiferous' to find, to my chagrin, that you are indeed correct. 
I pride myself on having a better-than-average vocabulary for an American, but I stand corrected, so I will call off the men in white coats who were sent to wrap you up and transport you to the nearest "facility." 

Speaking of which, do psychiatric hospitals exist in Morocco?????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ...and I looked up 'splendiferous' to find, to my chagrin, that you are indeed correct.
> I pride myself on having a better-than-average vocabulary for an American, but I stand corrected, so I will call off the men in white coats who were sent to wrap you up and transport you to the nearest "facility."
> 
> Speaking of which, do psychiatric hospitals exist in Morocco?????


i don't know.
They won't let me out of the "facility".


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And really? Crazy talk killed chat? Don't come around these parts then, there's a world of crazy talk.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello? Anyone home? Everyone go party without me?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've just checked back in


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Are alligator skin or eel skin boots waterproof?


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Are alligator skin or eel skin boots waterproof?


When they were on the gator and the eel, they were! 
I would bet the gator skin boots are water-REPELLANT to some degree, but probably not water PROOF. But I don't know for sure.

It's past my bedtime- see yall tomorrow!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Night Bea


----------



## mike taylor

Well it worked out not buying a tortoise today . Here is why !


----------



## Myroli

Watching Legend of the Seeker, Best. Show. EVER!!!(except doctor who of course lol) and the books were even better!!! All 7 of the ones I actually read(I think there's 9 or 10) because they were SO long and got a bit repetitive toward the 5th or 6th one...but still GREAT


----------



## mike taylor

Hey you guys?


----------



## Killerrookie

Yes??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Hey you guys?


Did you get that bike , Mike?


----------



## mike taylor

Yes KEN I did . After I got it my son and I road our bikes for two hours . Good times !


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> First in 37 years. I'm hoping y'all watched that.




I did!! While watching Women's World Cup Soccer!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll trade you a bunch of tortoises for it…the bike…


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And really? Crazy talk killed chat? Don't come around these parts then, there's a world of crazy talk.




Out to dinner and busy!


----------



## mike taylor

No can do KEN tortoises are to slow . haha


----------



## Killerrookie

Mike I would of taken that offer!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> I did!!


It was a great race, right? I was worried towards the end that one of the horses that we're holding back was gonna cut in on them all, but nope, only one horse pulled out in the end. It was great.


----------



## mike taylor

Nope can't do it . Glad to see you here man .


----------



## Killerrookie

I would trade my Xbox 360 for one. Only reason why is I don't need it anymore. I have three of them idk why!


----------



## Killerrookie

Nothing like laying in bed beside your dog while he licks his balls in your ear!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hahahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Nasty dog !


----------



## Killerrookie

I hate it when he licks the air!!!


----------



## mike taylor

I can't stand it when I hear smacking .


----------



## Killerrookie

You sound like my dad. He hates and I hate it as well. I can't do anything to the dog because it's moms "baby".


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It was a great race, right? I was worried towards the end that one of the horses that we're holding back was gonna cut in on them all, but nope, only one horse pulled out in the end. It was great.


I was hoping that he would win. So many disappointments over the last few years.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Killerrookie said:


> Nothing like laying in bed beside your dog while he licks his balls in your ear!


You're just jealous!


----------



## Killerrookie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You're just jealous!


I'm jealous? I'm not why would I want to lick my balls? What girl wants to kiss me if they smell a weird odor coming out of my mouth?


----------



## Momof4

Meet the Fockers is so funny!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> Meet the Fockers is so funny!!!


Which one?


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> I'm jealous? I'm not why would I want to lick my balls? What girl wants to kiss me if they smell a weird odor coming out of my mouth?



Ewwww!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Meet the Fockers is so funny!!!


Family movie night and you're on the TFO? Hmmmm


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Killerrookie said:


> What girl wants to kiss me if they smell a weird odor coming out of my mouth?


Personal hygiene solves those issues.the chicks dig that.


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> Ewwww!


You know you like it! Haha kidding.


----------



## Killerrookie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Personal hygiene solves those issues.the chicks dig that.


I rather not lick my balls.. It's just to weird! How about you go and lick yours instead?


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> I rather not lick my balls.. It's just to weird! How about you go and lick yours instead?


I tried once.... I fell of the couch


----------



## Killerrookie

That's gross man. I'm currently laying in bed now hearing my dog snore and shiver because my room is like a miniature Antarctica.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dang, I was hoping that the link was gonna work.


----------



## Momof4

Hello anyone out there?


----------



## Abdulla6169

I am here.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey.


whats going on?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Are alligator skin or eel skin boots waterproof?


I know crocodile skin boots ans shoes in the UK and Thailand were waterproof, so alligator should be, I guess.
No idea about eel skin, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning fellow uvb lovers.
Another smashing day here.
Hope you all have a great Sunday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've got a British culture lesson this morning, then a baccalaureate student at lunchtime and a palaeontology lesson this afternoon.
Very busy weekend for me.
But rather enjoyable so far.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, Nick.
School all finished now?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats going on?


I have finals this week. Bye.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I have finals this week. Bye.


Good luck with those, Abdulla.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Gillian.
> Sleep well.
> Hope you and Oli are bright and perky in the morning.


Good day Adam, Wifey and Tidgy, how are you back there ? Well I hope.

Oli is much better today. 

As usual, I soaked my beloved tort, fed it and allowed it to roam around the place. It is now asleep. How are you and Wifey? What about Tidgy?

Love to all


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck with those, Abdulla.


I'm done studying the concepts of 2 chapters (without solving any exercises)... I'll do a few exercises and then study the last 2 chapters.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good day Adam, Wifey and Tidgy, how are you back there ? Well I hope.
> 
> Oli is much better today.
> 
> As usual, I soaked my beloved tort, fed it and allowed it to roam around the place. It is now asleep. How are you and Wifey? What about Tidgy?
> 
> Love to all


Glad Oli is better. 
Tidgy is currently eating her lunch. wifey is a bit ill with a cold and i'm preparing to teach a student a quick review of passive voice, conditional 3, and reported speech, ready for her exams on Tuesday. 
Hope you had a good night's sleep.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good night Gillian hope you have a better night's sleep now Oli has perked up


Good afternoon Lyn. Hope you're well.

Thank GOD, now that Oli is better I managed to get some sound sleep last night. Thanks your question.


----------



## taza

Good morning! I finally going to go get my bike out of storage today! But have to put a new battery in first.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad Oli is better.
> Tidgy is currently eating her lunch. wifey is a bit ill with a cold and i'm preparing to teach a student a quick review of passive voice, conditional 3, and reported speech, ready for her exams on Tuesday.
> Hope you had a good night's sleep.



Bon apetit to Tidgy, and wishes for a speed recovery to Wifey. Hope to hear she's better SOON. Is she taking medications- antibiotics, lemon juice?

Oli is better, allowing me to get some sound sleep at last.

Have a nice day with your students.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Bon apetit to Tidgy, and wishes for a speed recovery to Wifey. Hope to hear she's better SOON. Is she taking medications- antibiotics, lemon juice?
> 
> Oli is better, allowing me to get some sound sleep at last.
> 
> Have a nice day with your students.


Thank you, very happy you're sleeping again.
Wifey is taking toast and chocolate, mostly.
Makes her feel better, so that's ok.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Then I'm going to listen to John Lennon's 'Image-ine'


Hi Lyn. Do you like the Beatles? I love them.... remembering their old songs: 

'She loves you, Love me do, From me to you, Yesterday Yellow submarine'...and many more. Goodness what a group they were.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Let's put the question the other way round: 'Do I sleep when it's freezing cold, raining and...._*snowing*_?' Believe it or not that so long as I'm not *hurt*/worried I sleep relatively well in Summer, no matter how hot it is. Now this may sound incredible: during the heat wave I managed wih a *fan*: was *NOT* in need of the A/C. It is the very cold Winter that drives me nuts, let alone the snow storms! I keep tossing and turning till sunrise, if it's too cold. What do you think of that?



I have a much easier time sleeping when it is cold. When sweating, I have a really rough time of it. Not that I ever have an easy time falling asleep and wake up many times at night.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Who's idea was it to put my middle child on a swim team? ...... Oh yes, mine. Talk about exhausting!!!



Are they having fun with it?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> The no AC era sounds like a throwback Thursday from hell....



It is how some of us live. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Well I want to throw up ! Went to the reptile show missed out on a 15" Guyana male red foot by ten minutes . He was so smooth ! I I I got to throw up ! Yack!yack!



Sorry Mike.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Just goes to show you early bird gets the worm . hahahaha no pun intended.



...and the tortoise...


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Am enjoying the peace and quiet before the motorcycle folks start their noise making.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I have finals this week. Bye.



You will do well, I have no doubt. Then what do you plan to do once school is out?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> You will do well, I have no doubt. Then what do you plan to do once school is out?


Idk, Ramadan is coming up. I don't feel like fasting, even though I have to.... But it is an opportunity to lose a few pounds... I have lost most of my interest in religion though, which is a great thing really.... I'll probably spend sometime hanging out with my friends, since I'm starting to dislike being with my family (they're nice people... I just don't like them). I',, traveling to Germany after Ramadan.


----------



## Jacqui

I think a high number of people go through a period in life where they wish to "escape" their family. Usually with some distance and time, you can get closer again. Does your family give you a hard time about your lack of religiousness (for lack of a better term)


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Idk, Ramadan is coming up. I don't feel like fasting, even though I have to.... But it is an opportunity to lose a few pounds... I have lost most of my interest in religion though, which is a great thing really.... I'll probably spend sometime hanging out with my friends, since I'm starting to dislike being with my family (they're nice people... I just don't like them). I',, traveling to Germany after Ramadan.



Anything special in Germany?


----------



## Jacqui

Up here on the hill this am, is a group of about a dozen vultures circling around and around. I always have this momentary second or two of a mixture of fear and revulsion when I see them. I would love to see their young though.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I think a high number of people go through a period in life where they wish to "escape" their family. Usually with some distance and time, you can get closer again. Does your family give you a hard time about your lack of religiousness (for lack of a better term)


No they couldn't care less..... It's just that I started disliking them because of their views towards certain subjects. It's that I feel that I don't belong with them anymore. They're not the sweet loving people I used to know.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Anything special in Germany?


It's really beautiful. We have a small apartment there. It's just so quite and nice.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> It's really beautiful. We have a small apartment there. It's just so quite and nice.



Sounds like a place to go yo relax, recharge, and do some thinking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Idk, Ramadan is coming up. I don't feel like fasting, even though I have to.... But it is an opportunity to lose a few pounds... I have lost most of my interest in religion though, which is a great thing really.... I'll probably spend sometime hanging out with my friends, since I'm starting to dislike being with my family (they're nice people... I just don't like them). I',, traveling to Germany after Ramadan.


I love Ramadan!
I will be fasting, too, and so will wifey, but not Tidgy.
In Morocco the average family spends 15% more on food during Ramadan than in the rest of the year.
We have harira soup every night at various friends' houses or at home and it's really yummy.
Not smoking or drinking coffee during daylight hours are my problems.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love Ramadan!
> I will be fasting, too, and so will wifey, but not Tidgy.
> In Morocco the average family spends 15% more on food during Ramadan than in the rest of the year.
> We have harira soup every night at various friends' houses or at home and it's really yummy.
> Not smoking or drinking coffee during daylight hours are my problems.


Ramadan is the month where you have to eat when no ones watching


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Ramadan is the month where you have to eat when no ones watching


Ha de ha! 
I don't cheat, though if wifey's still ill, I'll make her drink and eat. 
I know some people who do sneakily eat and drink, though.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning all !


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha!
> I don't cheat, though if wifey's still ill, I'll make her drink and eat.
> I know some people who do sneakily eat and drink, though.


I used to do that as a kid, hide under the table and eat food.... I miss those days....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Morning all !


Good morning to you sir.
Plans for the day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I used to do that as a kid, hide under the table and eat food.... I miss those days....


Kids here don't do Ramadan, just wander around eating food in front of you.
Horrible little blighters.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Kids here don't do Ramadan, just wander around eating food in front of you.
> Horrible little blighters.


Same here. I used to fast 'half' a day. Or so I lead them to believe


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Ramadan is the month where you have to eat when no ones watching



lol just had to chuckle at this.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Morning all !



Hi Mike! Plans for the day?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> No they couldn't care less..... It's just that I started disliking them because of their views towards certain subjects. It's that I feel that I don't belong with them anymore. They're not the sweet loving people I used to know.



I am sorry.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Nick.
> School all finished now?


No, one week left.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Morning all !


Yup. Morning. This is morning number 1 for me. I'll putz around for 5 hours or so then go try to get more sleep for tonight's shift. This is the hardest transition day for me. (Edited)


----------



## mike taylor

Going to ride my new Harley Davidson motorcycle for a little bit . Then go to roller Derby match .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> No, one week left.


Nearly done, nearly done.
Then freedom!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Going to ride my new Harley Davidson motorcycle for a little bit . Then go to roller Derby match .


And while away...hee hee hee


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I am sorry.


It's okay. Now they're just some people I used to know  now I just remember the number of times they've screwed me over, I believed I was always wrong... No one wants to live that way  !


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> It's okay. Now they're just some people I used to know  now I just remember the number of times they've screwed me over, I believed I was always wrong... No one wants to live that way  !



I can understand your feelings.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Going to ride my new Harley Davidson motorcycle for a little bit . Then go to roller Derby match .



Wife is competing?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And while away...hee hee hee



I get dibs on his unique sulcata... no, I should go for female RF...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I can understand your feelings.


The society here is part of the reason I want to move to the U.S. When I'm older. It's so conservative and archaic here.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> The society here is part of the reason I want to move to the U.S. When I'm older. It's so conservative and archaic here.



Would be a difference in many ways.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> The society here is part of the reason I want to move to the U.S. When I'm older. It's so conservative and archaic here.



Would be our country's gain.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


hi


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> hi



Hello  ! How is your day going?


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Wife is competing?


My wife doesn't have to compete . She's my lady and always comes first . I'll set my bike on fire before a hurt my wife's fillings.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> My wife doesn't have to compete . She's my lady and always comes first . I'll set my bike on fire before a hurt my wife's fillings.


I think she meant in a match


----------



## jaizei

Killerrookie said:


> Hello? Anyone home? Everyone go party without me?



I'd assume everyone else was also watching Jurassic Park since it was on like 8 channels.


----------



## Killerrookie

jaizei said:


> I'd assume everyone else was also watching Jurassic Park since it was on like 8 channels.


Morning. I would think they would be watching it. I have two free tickets to go watch Jurassic World this Friday and my brother has being dying to go so I'm taking him.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> It is how some of us live. Lol



You have a fan at least, right?


----------



## Momof4

Hey guys!!! Not that I have much to say here but t's really hard to post on the weekends when my family is always hanging on me. They read over my shoulder and I feel like my better half thinks I'm on TFO to much. So I try to limit my weekend time. I miss you guys! 

I hope you guys go to the I spy... thread. It's fun but can be more fun if more people play!!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> HA! You should give lessons.



I think you have me confused with Mr. Hatey Mchaterson @dmmj


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> Idk, Ramadan is coming up. I don't feel like fasting, even though I have to.... But it is an opportunity to lose a few pounds... I have lost most of my interest in religion though, which is a great thing really.... I'll probably spend sometime hanging out with my friends, since I'm starting to dislike being with my family (they're nice people... I just don't like them). I',, traveling to Germany after Ramadan.



I've thought about following along with the fasting before (seems like a challenge) but can't go without water during the day. 

Would it be cheating if I just flipped to working nights and (trying to) sleep during the day?


----------



## dmmj

Hate, hate, hate, hate.


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> I've thought about following along with the fasting before (seems like a challenge) but can't go without water during the day.
> 
> Would it be cheating if I just flipped to working nights and (trying to) sleep during the day?


That's what I do.... I stay up all night and sometimes up to the afternoon and then sleep till 5 or 6 pm. Then I'm awake an hour before sunset. Water is OK after the first few days of fasting. Here's what all Muslims do before dawn: eat lots of food and drink lots of water. It's recommended, religiously speaking, that you eat before beginning your fast


----------



## Abdulla6169

Food tastes a lot better after you break your fast... It's like being born again.


----------



## jaizei

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks your reply as well aas your help. Do you have any idea why?



The first thing that came to mind is that you may have inadvertently selected the option to lock the message to further replies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I'd assume everyone else was also watching Jurassic Park since it was on like 8 channels.


Not here it wasn't, but I love the film.
Ultimate dream of the paleontologist, to bring them back.
I cried when they first showed the dinosaurs around the lake in that film.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I've thought about following along with the fasting before (seems like a challenge) but can't go without water during the day.
> 
> Would it be cheating if I just flipped to working nights and (trying to) sleep during the day?


Yes, it would.
However, that's what about half the population of Morocco do, without the work part.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, it would.
> However, that's what about half the population of Morocco do, without the work part.


Shhhhh..... I do that... It's not cheating.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Shhhhh..... I do that... It's not cheating.


'Tis, too!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hello!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night! It's getting late...


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> I have finals this week. Bye.


Good luck Abdulla!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I have a much easier time sleeping when it is cold. When sweating, I have a really rough time of it. Not that I ever have an easy time falling asleep and wake up many times at night.


I've noticed that most people find it easier to sleep when it's cold: I'm the exception to the rule, it seems. I also tend to wake up DURING COLD WINTER NIGHTS, and once I wake up, it becomes very difficult to fall asleep again.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Hello?


Hi and hope you are well.


----------



## Killerrookie

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi and hope you are well.


I'm doing alright but still a little down. The Pretend Chat seems like a ghost town right now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I'm doing alright but still a little down. The Pretend Chat seems like a ghost town right now!


Wooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
(rattling of chains)
And stuff.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

QUOTE="Cowboy_Ken, post: 1117374, member: 14851"]Jurassic park wasn't on the broadcasts here local, but I had it recorded from a few days ago and watched it last night. I too, when first I saw the movie in theater, teared up at the lake scene. Had to act all casual as I cooly dabbed at my eye.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Lyn. Hope you're well.
> 
> Thank GOD, now that Oli is better I managed to get some sound sleep last night. Thanks your question.



Hi Gillian been busy all day with the dreaded reports so only just logged in. Just about finished the year 10 and 11s now. Year 8 and 9s to go next week so a light at the end of the tunnel!! .

Its been quite warm and sunny here so Lola has been out, however after the first hour of basking, self-soaking and nibbling when I popped out to check on her she kept following me back to the house Then when she was back in her room she wanted to go out again....very restless! She's been like a yo-yo. No consideration for me and my reports - not that I need much of an excuse to stop. Hope you and Oli have had a good day


----------



## Killerrookie

Speaking of Jurassic World...


Anyone want to join me and watch them?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Hey guys!!! Not that I have much to say here but t's really hard to post on the weekends when my family is always hanging on me. They read over my shoulder and I feel like my better half thinks I'm on TFO to much. So I try to limit my weekend time. I miss you guys!
> 
> I hope you guys go to the I spy... thread. It's fun but can be more fun if more people play!!


I've experienced that in the past in my household as well. I would be open to show the innocent conversations. Not so much anymore. I see it more as snooping and block it out.


----------



## Gillian M

Good evening tort owners and torts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've been having higher than normal temperatures here. Makita is in egg laying mode, so she dug under and lifted a section of her pen and has made a run for it into the pasture. Been looking for her. Grass is 4' tall, you'd think I'd be able to see her progress.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn. Do you like the Beatles? I love them.... remembering their old songs:
> 
> 'She loves you, Love me do, From me to you, Yesterday Yellow submarine'...and many more. Goodness what a group they were.



Yes they were a great group and knocked out some good tunes, I liked their Sgt Peppers Album best of all but also appreciate all their other music now. I wasn't very old when they at their best, and when I was old enough to appreciate 'pop' songs I was more of a Rolling Stones girl.....liked the bad boy image I suppose.

We always had music in our house. My older brother was in a band and they used to come and practice in our front room - we had very tolerant neighbours!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, very happy you're sleeping again.
> Wifey is taking toast and chocolate, mostly.
> Makes her feel better, so that's ok.


Can you get that on prescription?
Hope she's feeling better soon summer colds are horrible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> QUOTE="Cowboy_Ken, post: 1117374, member: 14851"]Jurassic park wasn't on the broadcasts here local, but I had it recorded from a few days ago and watched it last night. I too, when first I saw the movie in theater, teared up at the lake scene. Had to act all casual as I cooly dabbed at my eye.


[/QUOTE]
Wow!!!
How could one not?
Super stuff !!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening tort owners and torts.


Evening, Gillian, evening, Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes they were a great group and knocked out some good tunes, I liked their Sgt Peppers Album best of all but also appreciate all their other music now. I wasn't very old when they at their best, and when I was old enough to appreciate 'pop' songs I was more of a Rolling Stones girl.....liked the bad boy image I suppose.
> 
> We always had music in our house. My older brother was in a band and they used to come and practice in our front room - we had very tolerant neighbours!!


Still do, what with you on your piano.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Can you get that on prescription?
> Hope she's feeling better soon summer colds are horrible.


Especially if she gives it to me!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Especially if she gives it to me!


Share and share alike! Such generosity is not to sniffed at.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Share and share alike! Such generosity is not to sniffed at.


Indeed, 'snot.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian, evening, Oli.


Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

How is Wifey now? Better I hope. Please send her my best regards and wishes to get well soon.

Kisses to Tidgy from Oli who's fast asleep.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still do, what with you on your piano.


I've been known to belt some out as well



the first picture is one of my favorite lps


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night! It's getting late...


Night Abdulla


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Especially if she gives it to me!


Hope she does not.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> I've noticed that most people find it easier to sleep when it's cold: I'm the exception to the rule, it seems. I also tend to wake up DURING COLD WINTER NIGHTS, and once I wake up, it becomes very difficult to fall asleep again.


I don't have any heat in my bedroom at all during winter - I can't sleep if it's too hot. But I have always had very cold feet so as long as I have toastie toes I'm OK. I've been known to wear fluffy socks n the middle of summer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> How is Wifey now? Better I hope. Please send her my best regards and wishes to get well soon.
> 
> Kisses to Tidgy from Oli who's fast asleep.


Tidgy half asleep sends kisses back.
Wifey a bit ill i'm afraid, so I've locked her up with one of the servants.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Speaking of Jurassic World...
> View attachment 133020
> 
> Anyone want to join me and watch them?


I've never seen any of them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've been known to belt some out as well
> View attachment 133021
> View attachment 133022
> View attachment 133023
> the first picture is one of my favorite lps


Not quite sure about that first one.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Yes they were a great group and knocked out some good tunes, I liked their Sgt Peppers Album best of all but also appreciate all their other music now. I wasn't very old when they at their best, and when I was old enough to appreciate 'pop' songs I was more of a Rolling Stones girl.....liked the bad boy image I suppose.
> 
> We always had music in our house. My older brother was in a band and they used to come and practice in our front room - we had very tolerant neighbours!!


Good evening Lyn. Hope you and Lola are well.

So you're a....Rolling Stone, are you? What about Lola? I liked them, but prefered the Beatles for some reason or other. Nice to hear you always hadd music at home. We didn't and here, I was the exception, always listening to music.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've never seen any of them.


You should, they are great!!!
Rap Attack!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy half asleep sends kisses back.
> Wifey a bit ill i'm afraid, so I've locked her up with one of the servants.


Very sorry to hear Wifey's still sick. What of medications?

So you've decided to.....'imprison' her, have you? Goodness! (Only joking Adam. Ok?)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Very sorry to hear Wifey's still sick. What of medications?
> 
> So you've decided to.....'imprison' her, have you? Goodness! (Only joking Adam. Ok?)


That's okay.
I have imprisoned her and she can't come out 'till she's better.
It's amazing how much more effective than medication this is.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not quite sure about that first one.


Best thing about the Chipmunks Album is they sing some of the truly early Beatles music that most people haven't heard. “We all love girls, all kinds of girls. From Angel to Veronica!"


----------



## smarch

Dare I say that this is my lunch today? I was craving cheese will the all the cheese talk that happens here  in fact I spent a lot of money on cheese...


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn. Hope you and Lola are well.
> 
> So you're a....Rolling Stone, are you? What about Lola? I liked them, but prefered the Beatles for some reason or other. Nice to hear you always had music at home. We didn't and here, I was the exception, always listening to music.


Couldn't do without my music! I have a very eclectic taste my record/cd collection ranges from Glenn Millar to the Sex Pistols but I used to be a bit of a rock chick......these days I'm more of an old hen - but I still listen to music more than watch tv and love concerts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Best thing about the Chipmunks Album is they sing some of the truly early Beatles music that most people haven't heard. “We all love girls, all kinds of girls. From Angel to Veronica!"


I have heard them, wifey is a huge fan and lived through it all in London in the swinging sixties as a young girl and teenager. 
I think there is, more than just a remote possibility, that the chipmunks might ruin them for her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Dare I say that this is my lunch today? I was craving cheese will the all the cheese talk that happens here  in fact I spent a lot of money on cheese...
> View attachment 133033


YYYYYYYYYuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
You can never spend too much money on cheese.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's okay.
> I have imprisoned her and she can't come out 'till she's better.
> It's amazing how much more effective than medication this is.


Prevention is better than cure - at least for you.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha!
> I don't cheat, though if wifey's still ill, I'll make her drink and eat.
> I know some people who do sneakily eat and drink, though.


Oh yes. Some people I know pretend to be fasting during Ramadan, and smoke, have a cup of coffee etc. without allowing anyone to know. 'But, what of GOD?' is my question.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Prevention is better than cure - at least for you.


And that is all that counts, at the end of the day.
Oh, dearie me! 
I just sneezed three times!
Danged wifey!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have heard them, wifey is a huge fan and lived through it all in London in the swinging sixties as a young girl and teenager.
> I think there is, more than just a remote possibility, that the chipmunks might ruin them for her.


I don't have any chipmunks in my collection - but Pinky and Perky - now you're talking


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got and fully listen to everything from George Jones to the Ramones. In high school, one of my closest friends was a punk girl. We kinda freaked the student body out together.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes. Some people I know pretend to be fasting during Ramadan, and smoke, have a cup of coffee etc. without allowing anyone to know. 'But, what of GOD?' is my question.


No, Gillian, I don't think He would smoke or drink coffee in Ramadan !!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And that is all that counts, at the end of the day.
> Oh, dearie me!
> I just sneezed three times!
> Danged wifey!


Bless you! Bless you! Bless you! 
THREE TIMES, notice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't have any chipmunks in my collection - but Pinky and Perky - now you're talking


Indeed.
You're talking horrendous din.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And that is all that counts, at the end of the day.
> Oh, dearie me!
> I just sneezed three times!
> Danged wifey!


Would you like Ah Tissue ? - damn I've caught it now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Bless you! Bless you! Bless you!
> THREE TIMES, notice.


Thank you.
Thank you.
Thank you.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, Gillian, I don't think He would smoke or drink coffee in Ramadan !!!!


I was going to say that but thought it may be a bit disrespectful - I only think irreverent things!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Would you like Ah Tissue ? - damn I've caught it now.


Computer virus.
Again.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got and fully listen to everything from George Jones to the Ramones. In high school, one of my closest friends was a punk girl. We kinda freaked the student body out together.


I was never a punk - the bin bags and pins didn't suit me but I have been to a few fancy dress parties dressed as one. Almost got put with the rubbish once
...but I do like some of the music.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Are they having fun with it?


She is. She is doing extremely well. She's 4 practices into the season as a complete newb and has already been moved to the advanced middle school group. She has her first meet tomorrow.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Computer virus.
> Again.


Yeah I'll have to gargle with TPC


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was never a punk - the bin bags and pins didn't suit me but I have been to a few fancy dress parties dressed as one. Almost got put with the rubbish once
> ...but I do like some of the music.


I love some punk music, but became a new romantic.
For shame.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> She is. She is doing extremely well. She's 4 practices into the season as a complete newb and has already been moved to the advanced middle school group. She has her first meet tomorrow.


Afternoon Monica …


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yeah I'll have to gargle with TPC


And don't forget to use a dioderant.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love some punk music, but became a new romantic.
> For shame.


Were you a Durany?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love some punk music, but became a new romantic.
> For shame.


“Little Jesus and the Jerks" then he turned 13 and they became “Teenage Jesus and the Jerks".


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And don't forget to use a dioderant.


You can try all you like to start another session but don't think I'm going to byte


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Were you a Durany?


I was, but don't tell. 
And Adam Ant, of course.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> “Little Jesus and the Jerks" then he turned 13 and they became “Teenage Jesus and the Jerks".


That must have been a US band don't think they made it in the UK but great name - attitude for kids - as if they needed anymore!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was, but don't tell.
> And Adam Ant, of course.


I loved Adam Ant - think it was the costumes his highwayman and pirate especially!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> “Little Jesus and the Jerks" then he turned 13 and they became “Teenage Jesus and the Jerks".


There was a Pre Teenage Jesus and the Jerks EP.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I believe they mainly did the Hollywood circuit.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There was a Pre Teenage Jesus and the Jerks EP.


Nope weren't on my radar - or radio even that I can remember


----------



## dmmj

Am I the only one who wonders what Hitler and Eva talked a post coitus?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You can try all you like to start another session but don't think I'm going to byte


But I'm programmed to respond.


----------



## Lyn W

dmmj said:


> Am I the only one who wonders what Hitler and Eva talked a post coitus?


Yup!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I loved Adam Ant - think it was the costumes his highwayman and pirate especially!


I still dress like that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> Am I the only one who wonders what Hitler and Eva talked a post coitus?


Yup!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nope weren't on my radar - or radio even that I can remember


Nor mine, vaguely heard of them, then googled it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I'm programmed to respond.


Cursers! I can't think of a retort to enter


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Cursers! I can't think of a retort to enter


The key thing is to be prompt about it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I still dress like that.


I can just imagine you with wifey dressed as Diana Dors doing Prince Charming down the street in Fez being followed by hoards of Morrocans


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The key thing is to be prompt about it.


I know but I need some space to recharge my batteries


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I can just imagine you with wifey dressed as Diana Dors doing Prince Charming down the street in Fez being followed by hoards of Morrocans


Every Friday morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And grab Windows of opportunity.


----------



## Lyn W

dmmj said:


> Am I the only one who wonders what Hitler and Eva talked a post coitus?


No idea but I hear she was more Braun than brains.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And grab Windows of opportunity.


I'm getting a bit hacked off now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I can't control myself. 
It's a small case, but should be inserted in a locked thread.


----------



## Lyn W

Pull yourself together are you a man or a mouse? I will have to monitor the situation carefully


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Pull yourself together are you a man or a mouse? I will have to monitor the situation carefully


Eeek! Eeeekkk!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> She is. She is doing extremely well. She's 4 practices into the season as a complete newb and has already been moved to the advanced middle school group. She has her first meet tomorrow.



Good luck to her.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Eeek! Eeeekkk!


Well I have to leave you and any other good people, about now Adam - real life calls
So squeak to you later!
Bye for now


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> My wife doesn't have to compete . She's my lady and always comes first . I'll set my bike on fire before a hurt my wife's fillings.



No silly, roller derby match.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> You have a fan at least, right?




My dogs and cats do. If I am very good, they might let me share.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Would you like Ah Tissue ? - damn I've caught it now.


Take care Lyn. It has already made its was from Morocco.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> That's what I do.... I stay up all night and sometimes up to the afternoon and then sleep till 5 or 6 pm. Then I'm awake an hour before sunset. Water is OK after the first few days of fasting. Here's what all Muslims do before dawn: eat lots of food and drink lots of water. It's recommended, religiously speaking, that you eat before beginning your fast



Wait, so only fasting during certain hours of the day?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well I'm off to bed now I think. 1:09 in the afternoon and 87°f and going to bed, but we'll see.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well I'm off to bed now I think. 1:09 in the afternoon and 87°f and going to bed, but we'll see.



Good luck with sleeping. Hey we both have the same temperature.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Sunday all


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Afternoon Monica …


Hello!!!!! How are you???


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> Am I the only one who wonders what Hitler and Eva talked a post coitus?



...well, now that you mentioned it...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## mike taylor

Well my butt hurts .Riding motorcycles all day is fun to you have to stand up . haha I really missed getting hit in the face with love bugs and sand .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Wait, so only fasting during certain hours of the day?


From sun up to sun down, so it depends on the time of year how long the day is, nothing may pass your lips, so no smoking, drinking, eating, teeth cleaning, kissing (or other such activities) 
For 30 days. 
You are supposed to eat frugally when the call from the mosque comes, traditionally dates and milk, then pray and later eat enough to sustain you through the night. Before dawn, you arise, pray and then eat just enough to get you through the day, plus lots of water.
Your life should continue normally, as far as is possible.
Old people, small children, the sick, pregnant women and those travelling on long journeys are exempt, but if you are sick and miss a day or too, or travel, you must make up the days after the end of the holy month.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Sunday all


Hi there, Noel.
Good day?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi there, Noel.
> Good day?


Hi Adam 
It's been pretty good. 
You?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> It's been pretty good.
> You?


Yes, lovely thanks, some good lessons with some nice students.
Wifey locked away with a cold.
Tidgy enjoying the heat.
Great.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> She is. She is doing extremely well. She's 4 practices into the season as a complete newb and has already been moved to the advanced middle school group. She has her first meet tomorrow.




How fun!!


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> From sun up to sun down, so it depends on the time of year how long the day is, nothing may pass your lips, so no smoking, drinking, eating, teeth cleaning, kissing (or other such activities)
> For 30 days.
> You are supposed to eat frugally when the call from the mosque comes, traditionally dates and milk, then pray and later eat enough to sustain you through the night. Before dawn, you arise, pray and then eat just enough to get you through the day, plus lots of water.
> Your life should continue normally, as far as is possible.
> Old people, small children, the sick, pregnant women and those travelling on long journeys are exempt, but if you are sick and miss a day or too, or travel, you must make up the days after the end of the holy month.


I actually had a friend in band who had to miss the entire week of band camp because fasting and hot sun moving around all day definitely don't go together.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> I actually had a friend in band who had to miss the entire week of band camp because fasting and hot sun moving around all day definitely don't go together.


Quite right.
it is really difficult to be active during this time when Ramadan's in the summer.
It's easier for me, as I just laze about and do nothing.
As usual.


----------



## MichiganFrog

I have no idea how he got this towel wrapped around his neck, but I guess Beasty Boy wanted to help Sibi and me out with the cleaning today.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Sunday all



Hi Kiddo! Did you and your husband do something?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 133088



What is this?


----------



## Jacqui

MichiganFrog said:


> I have no idea how he got this towel wrapped around his neck, but I guess Beasty Boy wanted to help Sibi and me out with the cleaning today.



Lucky you to have such fine help.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

MichiganFrog said:


> I have no idea how he got this towel wrapped around his neck, but I guess Beasty Boy wanted to help Sibi and me out with the cleaning today.
> 
> View attachment 133121


Glad he's not throwing in the towel.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi Kiddo! Did you and your husband do something?


Hi Jacqui 
Yup, working on the house 
How about you?


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## MichiganFrog

Jacqui said:


> Lucky you to have such fine help.



Yes, and it's especially funny because he's the one who usually makes the biggest mess.


----------



## AZtortMom

the rest of the cabinets came in, so they get unpacked and tiled next


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

prickly pear cactus flower.


----------



## bouaboua

Last Saturday I attended a ShenZhen tortoise forum meet and greet.

It is about 50 forum member attended, in total about 100 people including family members. 

Like to share some photo with you all. I hope you like it. (warning: Lots photos)

Invitation (front)




Invitation (Back)


----------



## bouaboua

I know, I know. 

We not suppose to put all the torts together in one pen..........But...........


----------



## bouaboua

One more load of 30 photos. Then I'm heading out to visit a supplier for this morning...............

Hope you enjoy them. They got some beauty for sure.......


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 133124
> the rest of the cabinets came in, so they get unpacked and tiled next




How exciting!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 133123


There's something wrong with your kitchen . I see it now . All the beer is gone! To the store with you !


----------



## mike taylor

Sweat tortoises Steven!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> How exciting!!!!


Thanks! It's coming along. You wouldn't believe how much work is involved in doing tile countertops.


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> There's something wrong with your kitchen . I see it now . All the beer is gone! To the store with you !


You can't see in front of the dishwasher
I cut that out so you couldn't see how much the hubby drank


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. That was much too short of a sleep. Woke at one point thinking it had been 5hours only to discover it had only been 1-1/2!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all. That was much too short of a sleep. Woke at one point thinking it had been 5hours only to discover it had only been 1-1/2!




Oh boy! It's going to be a long night


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all. That was much too short of a sleep. Woke at one point thinking it had been 5hours only to discover it had only been 1-1/2!


Ugh. I hate that


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Ugh. I hate that


Noel, I love your new profile pic


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good morning! Physics exam today.


----------



## bouaboua

Another load of 30 pics..................


----------



## mike taylor

What kind of tortoise is #14 ?


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Noel, I love your new profile pic


Thank you  
Sea turtles can be clowns, huh?


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Good morning! Physics exam today.


Good luck


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Me, too, Noel.
Love the new avatar.


----------



## mike taylor

mike taylor said:


> What kind of tortoise is #14 ?


It's the one with 47 on it's shell .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Good morning! Physics exam today.


Best of luck with the exam.
Physics is great.


----------



## AZtortMom

Well, tort peeps, I'm off to bed, 200 am comes early  
Night


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Thank you
> Sea turtles can be clowns, huh?


They're so cute


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Well, tort peeps, I'm off to bed, 200 am comes early
> Night


I try to take my first break at 2:00am.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Makita is home now. The same neighbor called to say Makita was visiting again. Went down and visited for a spell. He put her up in a shed of his. He's a good neighbor.


----------



## mike taylor

That's good she's safe at home .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fixing her escape route required taking some room from the pen. I'm not thrilled about that but her running off and galavanting about the hillside is a worse alternative.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Makita is home now. The same neighbor called to say Makita was visiting again. Went down and visited for a spell. He put her up in a shed of his. He's a good neighbor.


So glad you got her back ok.


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> It's the one with 47 on it's shell .


Your talking about the Elongated Tortoise right?


----------



## mike taylor

The yellow one with 47 taped on it's shell .


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> The yellow one with 47 taped on it's shell .


I'm bad at telling the difference on the Forsten and the Elongated but for sure it's one of those two.


----------



## Killerrookie

Anyone home?


----------



## Killerrookie

Anyone here listen to the Howard Stern Show on the radio?


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning TFO!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Good morning TFO!


Morning Mike.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Wait, so only fasting during certain hours of the day?


Hi. From sunrise till sunset, which is practically speaking all DAY long.


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> Good morning TFO!


Good afternoon. It's 2.15pm here.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good luck with sleeping. Hey we both have the same temperature.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and of course, Tidgy. Hope you are all well, and that Wifey is now better.

It's extremely HOT today here. Maximum temperature is to reach 37 degrees Celcius in Amman. Is it that hot in Morocco? If so, please take care and don't go out in the striking sun. I left home at only 8am this morning to buy a couple of things and returned home immediately. 

Regards to Wifey and you, and a kiss to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> From sun up to sun down, so it depends on the time of year how long the day is, nothing may pass your lips, so no smoking, drinking, eating, teeth cleaning, kissing (or other such activities)
> For 30 days.
> You are supposed to eat frugally when the call from the mosque comes, traditionally dates and milk, then pray and later eat enough to sustain you through the night. Before dawn, you arise, pray and then eat just enough to get you through the day, plus lots of water.
> Your life should continue normally, as far as is possible.
> Old people, small children, the sick, pregnant women and those travelling on long journeys are exempt, but if you are sick and miss a day or too, or travel, you must make up the days after the end of the holy month.


A wonderful and clear explanation, Adam.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> I know, I know.
> 
> We not suppose to put all the torts together in one pen..........But...........
> 
> View attachment 133163
> View attachment 133164
> View attachment 133165
> View attachment 133166
> View attachment 133167
> View attachment 133168
> View attachment 133169
> View attachment 133170
> View attachment 133171
> View attachment 133172
> View attachment 133173
> View attachment 133174
> View attachment 133175
> View attachment 133176
> View attachment 133177
> View attachment 133178
> View attachment 133179
> View attachment 133180
> View attachment 133181
> View attachment 133182
> View attachment 133183
> View attachment 133184
> View attachment 133185
> View attachment 133186
> View attachment 133187
> View attachment 133188
> View attachment 133189
> View attachment 133190
> View attachment 133191
> View attachment 133192


Hello. Adorable torts and wonderful pics. GOD bless.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Well, tort peeps, I'm off to bed, 200 am comes early
> Night


Hi, hope you are well.

It's now 2.40pm now so...good afternoon.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Yes they were a great group and knocked out some good tunes, I liked their Sgt Peppers Album best of all but also appreciate all their other music now. I wasn't very old when they at their best, and when I was old enough to appreciate 'pop' songs I was more of a Rolling Stones girl.....liked the bad boy image I suppose.
> 
> We always had music in our house. My older brother was in a band and they used to come and practice in our front room - we had very tolerant neighbours!!


Good afternoon Lyn. Hope you and Lola are both well.

We are 'imprisoned' at home today with another LOVELY....heat wave. Temperature has reached 37 degrees Celcius in Amman, and about 42 in the southern parts of the country. Imagine being here today....goodness!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I think you have me confused with Mr. Hatey Mchaterson @dmmj


It's like you're... the same...
*conspiracy time


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Lyn. Hope you and Lola are both well.
> 
> We are 'imprisoned' at home today with another LOVELY....heat wave. Temperature has reached 37 degrees Celcius in Amman, and about 42 in the southern parts of the country. Imagine being here today....goodness!


It reached 91 here and I'm about to die.
I'm a cold weather person for sure.
I've got the house A/C set at 70.
I've never been too cold in my life including riding a motorcycle in the freezing rain, although my fingers did get "tingly."
I also fell through some thin ice over a creek and my shoes froze on my walk home. That was just mildly uncomfortable.


----------



## smarch

Nailed it, I have killed the mighty hay bale enemy warrior


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> It reached 91 here and I'm about to die.
> I'm a cold weather person for sure.
> I've got the house A/C set at 70.
> I've never been too cold in my life including riding a motorcycle in the freezing rain, although my fingers did get "tingly."
> I also fell through some thin ice over a creek and my shoes froze on my walk home. That was just mildly uncomfortable.


Hi, hope you didn't hurt yourself, and hope you are well in that HOT weather. I on the other hand have never been too hot, and despite the heat wave, I can do without the A/Cs: a fan is more than enough for me. At times I can even do without that as well...imagine.

Take care and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> What kind of tortoise is #14 ?



I think it's an elongated. I want to know about the one being mounted by the sulcata. That one looks like a water turtle to me.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Makita is home now. The same neighbor called to say Makita was visiting again. Went down and visited for a spell. He put her up in a shed of his. He's a good neighbor.




Silly girl!!!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jacqui
> Yup, working on the house
> How about you?



planting flowers


----------



## Jacqui

MichiganFrog said:


> Yes, and it's especially funny because he's the one who usually makes the biggest mess.



That is kinda a given.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> prickly pear cactus flower.



Ah, thank you.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I know, I know.
> 
> We not suppose to put all the torts together in one pen..........But...........
> 
> View attachment 133163
> View attachment 133164
> View attachment 133165
> View attachment 133166
> View attachment 133167
> View attachment 133168
> View attachment 133169
> View attachment 133170
> View attachment 133171
> View attachment 133172
> View attachment 133173
> View attachment 133174
> View attachment 133175
> View attachment 133176
> View attachment 133177
> View attachment 133178
> View attachment 133179
> View attachment 133180
> View attachment 133181
> View attachment 133182
> View attachment 133183
> View attachment 133184
> View attachment 133185
> View attachment 133186
> View attachment 133187
> View attachment 133188
> View attachment 133189
> View attachment 133190
> View attachment 133191
> View attachment 133192



Some stunning animals.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Good morning! Physics exam today.



Good luck, young wise one.


----------



## Jacqui

A flower box! Steven neat pictures. Was the diaper to prevent breeding? What were the boxes on the one animal?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Makita is home now. The same neighbor called to say Makita was visiting again. Went down and visited for a spell. He put her up in a shed of his. He's a good neighbor.



You are lucky she was found.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. From sunrise till sunset, which is practically speaking all DAY long.



I was just expecting the fast to be all day long, as in 24 hours.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Nailed it, I have killed the mighty hay bale enemy warrior
> 
> View attachment 133298



You are my hero mighty Warrior!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Nailed it, I have killed the mighty hay bale enemy warrior
> 
> View attachment 133298



Poor hay bale did not stand a chance.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> When I'm angry and hate someone I give them hell.... Not good advice at all... Try getting with someone else, make new friends, anything like that? That might be hard.... I don't know. I hope it goes well.


Painful


smarch said:


> Sometimes I wonder if a day will ever pass where my ex doesn't pop into my mind at all. It's been over a year, over a year since I've made a better life for myself. I've blocked her on Facebook and my phone, completely cut off communication. Don't feel for her, the only thing left is hate (and I am not a hateful person so hate is a weird strong emotion). I just wish she'd leave my head, I'm so much better now, who do painful memories must keep popping up even though I have a new better life...
> Rant over, I apologize I got a lil worked up there


Painful memories keep coming up, despite your life being better, because they're wounds that need time to heal. Even though it has been a year, some wounds take longer to heal. You've got to be completely resolved in your heart and mind that you were not to blame for the breakup or the pains. Many issues concerning emotions are complex such that we don't even know what's wrong let alone how to make it better. My friend, time is the healer of most painful memories. We do what we can when we recognize an issue, then let time do the rest.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Nope, not going to tell you to have a good morning. A lady like you, should be having a great morning.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> It reached 91 here and I'm about to die.
> I'm a cold weather person for sure.
> I've got the house A/C set at 70.
> I've never been too cold in my life including riding a motorcycle in the freezing rain, although my fingers did get "tingly."
> I also fell through some thin ice over a creek and my shoes froze on my walk home. That was just mildly uncomfortable.



Why in the heck are you in Florida?? Lol!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Nope, not going to tell you to have a good morning. A lady like you, should be having a great morning.


Aww! Thanks Jacqui  it's getting even better now that work is over


----------



## sibi

Good morning crew. My, my, we are chatterboxes this morning


----------



## AZtortMom

I ran across an old picture of Shelly. I can't believe this picture is 3 years old. She so big now. She's 20 pounds now!


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> Good morning crew. My, my, we are chatterboxes this morning


Hi Sibi


----------



## sibi

AbdullaAli said:


> What his/her name? I'm forgetful I name inanimate things too. I have an olive tree named Olivia (not kidding!).


I talk to my plants, and feel them up just so they know they're loved. They must be liking it cause they're doing so well!


----------



## sibi

Shelly was so adorable when she was a baby. I just love baby boogers


----------



## Momof4

Good morning/evening to everyone!! 
I have a sick kiddo home from school today He has a stomach bug with just a few days of school left.


----------



## Momof4

sibi said:


> I talk to my plants, and feel them up just so they know they're loved. They must be liking it cause they're doing so well!



You "feel up" your plants? That made me giggle!


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 133311
> I ran across an old picture of Shelly. I can't believe this picture is 3 years old. She so big now. She's 20 pounds now!



To cute for words!!!!


----------



## sibi

Momof4 said:


> Good morning/evening to everyone!!
> I have a sick kiddo home from school today He has a stomach bug with just a few days of school left.


Aw, tell him we wish he gets better soon. Kids are out of school here. It's great driving down the roads now and not have to do 20 mph at least for the next 9 weeks.


----------



## sibi

Momof4 said:


> You "feel up" your plants? That made me giggle!


Well, it's not like they have genital


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> A flower box! Steven neat pictures. Was the diaper to prevent breeding? What were the boxes on the one animal?



I was thinking this tortoise was tippy and the 'outriggers' were to keep it from tipping over.


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> To cute for words!!!!


She's a cutie pie  She still has that smile


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Good morning/evening to everyone!!
> I have a sick kiddo home from school today He has a stomach bug with just a few days of school left.


I hope your kiddo feels better


----------



## Momof4

sibi said:


> Aw, tell him we wish he gets better soon. Kids are out of school here. It's great driving down the roads now and not have to do 20 mph at least for the next 9 weeks.



Thank you! Same here, the roads are so clear! I'm surrounded by four schools and you can always tell when school is out. I'm looking forward to no schedules, except we still have sports every day but not until the evening.


----------



## Momof4

Well our summer is here, it will be about 90 today. I was enjoying the cooler 65-70 last couple of weeks.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Well our summer is here, it will be about 90 today. I was enjoying the cooler 65-70 last couple of weeks.



Hot here the last couple days too. When I took Misty out last night prior to bedding down for the night, it was still in the 80's at 10p.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Why in the heck are you in Florida?? Lol!!


That's a great question. The short answer is that my X wife chased me out of South Carolina.


----------



## MichiganFrog

sibi said:


> Aw, tell him we wish he gets better soon. Kids are out of school here. It's great driving down the roads now and not have to do 20 mph at least for the next 9 weeks.



I have to remember that when I drive to work. I forgot this morning and was driving like a slow poke.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's a great question. The short answer is that my X wife chased me out of South Carolina.



If it weren't for the huge bugs, I wouldn't mind living in Florida.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> If it weren't for the huge bugs, I wouldn't mind living in Florida.


And the humidity


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> And the humidity


I'm not a fan of anything that Florida has "going for it".
I'm not sure if I'll stay after I'm fully retired. I've got 3.5 years to decide.


----------



## smarch

sibi said:


> Painful
> Painful memories keep coming up, despite your life being better, because they're wounds that need time to heal. Even though it has been a year, some wounds take longer to heal. You've got to be completely resolved in your heart and mind that you were not to blame for the breakup or the pains. Many issues concerning emotions are complex such that we don't even know what's wrong let alone how to make it better. My friend, time is the healer of most painful memories. We do what we can when we recognize an issue, then let time do the rest.


Thanks for those kind words of advice <3 sometimes I forget to use my brain and relax


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm finished the physics exam 12 hrs. Ago. I'm almost don't studying for tomorrow's exam. Just one more lesson. *groans* 
I have a headache. I don't care about tomorrow's exam anymore. I'll just study this last lesson and I won't even review it tomorrow morning....


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm finished the physics exam 12 hrs. Ago. I'm almost don't studying for tomorrow's exam. Just one more lesson. *groans*
> I have a headache. I don't care about tomorrow's exam anymore. I'll just study this last lesson and I won't even review it tomorrow morning....



Sometimes that is actually the way to go. Good luck.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Aww! Thanks Jacqui  it's getting even better now that work is over



I bet.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 133311
> I ran across an old picture of Shelly. I can't believe this picture is 3 years old. She so big now. She's 20 pounds now!



They do grow with loving care.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Finally done.


It feels like heaven.
EDIT- I'll be done with all the finals next Sunday. After Tom. I have an English exam. Which is OK. Then I have biology, which is meh. Then I have a chemistry exam, which is personally one,of my favorites


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning/evening to everyone!!
> I have a sick kiddo home from school today He has a stomach bug with just a few days of school left.



poor kid. Hope none of the others get it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> Good morning/evening to everyone!!
> I have a sick kiddo home from school today He has a stomach bug with just a few days of school left.


Hope he improves soon... An upset stomach is the worst!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Well our summer is here, it will be about 90 today. I was enjoying the cooler 65-70 last couple of weeks.



Will be almost 90 here today and tomorrow is suppose to be. Too hot for me. I love the cooler weather.


----------



## mike taylor

It's hot here also . It's funny we complain when it's cold . Now we are complaining it's hot . We are never satisfied . haha


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> Finally done.
> View attachment 133338
> 
> It feels like heaven.
> EDIT- I'll be done with all the finals next Sunday. After Tom. I have an English exam. Which is OK. Then I have biology, which is meh. Then I have a chemistry exam, which is personally one,of my favorites



Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!


I just hope the test is OK.


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> Hope he improves soon... An upset stomach is the worst!



Me too! He has 5th grade promotion on Wed and our week is full of activities! He hasn't been this sick in 3-4 yrs.


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> I just hope the test is OK.



I'm sure you did fine!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> It's hot here also . It's funny we complain when it's cold . Now we are complaining it's hot . We are never satisfied . haha



Sounds just like me!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I still snicker when I see my avatar …


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I still snicker when I see my avatar …



Big kid at heart!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> It's hot here also . It's funny we complain when it's cold . Now we are complaining it's hot . We are never satisfied . haha



Human nature


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yeah. We'll go with “kid"


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I just hope the test is OK.



We have confidence you did great.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Me too! He has 5th grade promotion on Wed and our week is full of activities! He hasn't been this sick in 3-4 yrs.



So in your school system, 6th grade moves to a new school?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> We have confidence you did great.


I'm pretty sure I aced today's test. I'm referring to the history one tomorrow.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Big kid at heart!



Got that right.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm pretty sure I aced today's test. I'm referring to the history one tomorrow.



Even that one, while not the one you enjoy, you will do fine. You are a smart young man.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I still snicker when I see my avatar …


It's a good profile pic.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Even that one, while not the one you enjoy, you will do fine. You are a smart young man.


Thanks. I'll go to sleep in a few minutes... Bye! *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

You are not going to, but let's say you totally bomb the test. What would happen?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks. I'll go to sleep in a few minutes... Bye! *waves*



Bye. Sleep well.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> You are not going to, but let's say you totally bomb the test. What would happen?


I'll do a make up exam? I'm too tired to think. Nothing really.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> So in your school system, 6th grade moves to a new school?



Yes, so middle school is 6-8. Not how I grew up.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks. I'll go to sleep in a few minutes... Bye! *waves*


Night Abdulla.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Yes, so middle school is 6-8. Not how I grew up.



Me either.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello everyone!


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Hello everyone!



*waves* Hi!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey folks I call my friends, I've just posted a very long winded post in the sea turtles section, could y'all bounce over and check it out please? I'd and we'd much appreciate it.


----------



## Killerrookie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey folks I call my friends, I've just posted a very long winded post in the sea turtles section, could y'all bounce over and check it out please? I'd and we'd much appreciate it.


I'll give it a look bud.


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> *waves* Hi!


Hello there!! How have you been?


----------



## AZtortMom

Killerrookie said:


> Hello everyone!


Hi there


----------



## Killerrookie

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there


Hey there. I haven't spoken to you in awhile. How have you been?


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Hello there!! How have you been?




I have been sweating.  Hot and humid here. Otherwise on all fronts, I have been good, yourself?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Evening all you tortoise lovers.
An unusually not good day for me, wifey is really, really quite ill, so I've let her out of the room and been with her all day.
She's such a treasure and it's so frustrating when she gets like this. 
She deserves a healthy happy life.
I lover her so much.


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> I have been sweating.  Hot and humid here. Otherwise on all fronts, I have been good, yourself?


Oh boy sounds like Houston to me haha. I've been ok but my gum is swollen in my mouth and cause it to go over my teeth so I can't bite down or eat because when I bite down my top teeth bite my gum and it hurts so I'm stuck eating noodles and soup lol. Other than that I'm perfect and watching Luie run on my bed and wondering what weird contraption is on my bed "remote".


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening all you tortoise lovers.
> An unusually not good day for me, wifey is really, really quite ill, so I've let her out of the room and been with her all day.
> She's such a treasure and it's so frustrating when she gets like this.
> She deserves a healthy happy life.
> I lover her so much.



Time for the Dr?


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Oh boy sounds like Houston to me haha. I've been ok but my gum is swollen in my mouth and cause it to go over my teeth so I can't bite down or eat because when I bite down my top teeth bite my gum and it hurts so I'm stuck eating noodles and soup lol. Other than that I'm perfect and watching Luie run on my bed and wondering what weird contraption is on my bed "remote".
> View attachment 133359



Why is your gum swollen?


----------



## AZtortMom

Killerrookie said:


> Hey there. I haven't spoken to you in awhile. How have you been?


I'm good  just been busy with life, but that is a good thing.


----------



## AZtortMom

Killerrookie said:


> Oh boy sounds like Houston to me haha. I've been ok but my gum is swollen in my mouth and cause it to go over my teeth so I can't bite down or eat because when I bite down my top teeth bite my gum and it hurts so I'm stuck eating noodles and soup lol. Other than that I'm perfect and watching Luie run on my bed and wondering what weird contraption is on my bed "remote".
> View attachment 133359


Oh no!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening all you tortoise lovers.
> An unusually not good day for me, wifey is really, really quite ill, so I've let her out of the room and been with her all day.
> She's such a treasure and it's so frustrating when she gets like this.
> She deserves a healthy happy life.
> I lover her so much.


I hope she feels better


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> Why is your gum swollen?


No clue! I woke up and I went to eat some breakfast and bit down and it hurt like crazy.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> No clue! I woke up and I went to eat some breakfast and bit down and it hurt like crazy.


Ouch.


----------



## Killerrookie

AZtortMom said:


> I'm good  just been busy with life, but that is a good thing.


That's good news!


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> Ouch.


Yea it sucks, but I'm still alive.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening all you tortoise lovers.
> An unusually not good day for me, wifey is really, really quite ill, so I've let her out of the room and been with her all day.
> She's such a treasure and it's so frustrating when she gets like this.
> She deserves a healthy happy life.
> I lover her so much.



So sorry to hear that.  Do you have a family doctor there in Fez?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Time for the Dr?


I know what's wrong.
She gets this a couple of times a year where a simple cold leads to a pulmonary infection.
She takes a course of antibiotics, remains in bed and recovers in three or four days.
I act as nurse and doctor, makes me feel useful.
Thanks for your concern, Jacqui.
Appreciated.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I hope she feels better


Thanks, Noel, she'll be ok in a few days, poor lamb.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hope she recovers soon.
Send her my well wishes.


----------



## Jacqui

So if there is no fortune in your fortune cookie, what does that mean?


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> So if there is no fortune in your fortune cookie, what does that mean?


You have no fortune hehe.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> You have no fortune hehe.


I just found out that fortune cookies only exist in America....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> So sorry to hear that.  Do you have a family doctor there in Fez?


Hi, Bea.
No, we don't, I've got a modicum of medical knowledge and training and this is a recurrent problem.
She'll be fine in a few days.
Here the pharmacies have resident general practitioners, so you can visit them for advice. Thy're pretty good and not just trying to sell their own products, they'll send you to another place, if necessary.
How is your day so far?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hope she recovers soon.
> Send her my well wishes.


Thanks, Ed.
I will.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just found out that fortune cookies only exist in America....


Sometimes in Japan, they do them, though not China.
We have them in the Uk, but that's spread from the US and in Hong Kong (now China), they are sold as 'genuine American Fortune Cookies'.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Adam, I'm so sorry to read of your wife's continued illness. I'm the same as you. I will care for when the caring for is needed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Adam, I'm so sorry to read of your wife's continued illness. I'm the same as you. I will care for when the caring for is needed.


The main reason we came to Morocco was that the English climate was killing her.
10 years ago.
We're both certain she would have died if we'd stayed there.
She's got a few more years left in her yet, she's a tough old bird.
And yes, I love Tidgy, this forum and you guys, but when it comes to it, I have only one priority.
Cheese.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cheese?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's very nice to see someone so in love with his wife. Seriously.
Too many of us take their spouse for granted.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The main reason we came to Morocco was that the English climate was killing her.
> 10 years ago.
> We're both certain she would have died if we'd stayed there.
> She's got a few more years left in her yet, she's a tough old bird.
> And yes, I love Tidgy, this forum and you guys, but when it comes to it, I have only one priority.
> Cheese.


Why cheese?


----------



## Killerrookie

Best wishes to your wifey and you Tidgy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got to go to bed folks. I've been falling asleep for the last 20 minutes only to wake during imaginary conversations…although fun, not conducive towards a good days sleep.


----------



## Killerrookie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got to go to bed folks. I've been falling asleep for the last 20 minutes only to wake during imaginary conversations…although fun, not conducive towards a good days sleep.


Night, night Ken.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Cheese?


Errr, I meant wifey.
Naughty Subconscious, you know.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The main reason we came to Morocco was that the English climate was killing her.
> 10 years ago.
> We're both certain she would have died if we'd stayed there.
> She's got a few more years left in her yet, she's a tough old bird.
> And yes, I love Tidgy, this forum and you guys, but when it comes to it, I have only one priority.
> Cheese.



I have a cat who thinks the same way. Earlier in the week, he bit me trying to get the cheese in my hand as I took it out of the icebox ( cheese, not cat). I have not gotten bitten for quite some time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Cheese?





Killerrookie said:


> Why cheese?


Goodness, guys!
I have an obsession with cheese, famously on this thread.
Can't believe you've missed all of the mentions.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got to go to bed folks. I've been falling asleep for the last 20 minutes only to wake during imaginary conversations…although fun, not conducive towards a good days sleep.



Sleep well.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, guys!
> I have an obsession with cheese, famously on this thread.
> Can't believe you've missed all of the mentions.


I've seen your obsession with cheese before and it's cray cray!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Best wishes to your wifey and you Tidgy.


Thanks, Austin.
I'm Adam, Tidgy's dad.
Tidgy's my gorgeous girl greek.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got to go to bed folks. I've been falling asleep for the last 20 minutes only to wake during imaginary conversations…although fun, not conducive towards a good days sleep.


Night Ken,.
Good sleepy is wished for.
Anon.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Austin.
> I'm Adam, Tidgy's dad.
> Tidgy's my gorgeous girl greek.


I'm bad at names Adam just like my mom is haha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I have a cat who thinks the same way. Earlier in the week, he bit me trying to get the cheese in my hand as I took it out of the icebox ( cheese, not cat). I have not gotten bitten for quite some time.


It's always mice who are famous for being lovers of cheese, isn't it?
But in my experience, cat's go crazy for it.
Weird, isn't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I've seen your obsession with cheese before and it's cray cray!


Wibble.
It is not!
Wibble.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I thought you meant to say "Cheers".


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> I thought you meant to say "Cheers".



In Adam's world they are one and the same.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's always mice who are famous for being lovers of cheese, isn't it?
> But in my experience, cat's go crazy for it.
> Weird, isn't it?



I think all the dogs and cats here like it, but this guy is like a heat seeking middle about it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> In Adam's world they are one and the same.


ha ha!
Indeed, they are.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good evening, and a little later it'll be...good night; it's 11.35pm here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening, and a little later it'll be...good night; it's 11.35pm here.


Evening, Gillian!
And Oli, of course.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian!
> And Oli, of course.


Hello, and thanks your alert.

Tell me, how is Wifey now? Better I hope. Patiece Adam.....it'll take her some time to recover if she's as ill as you say.

Did you send Tidgy my message?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I did, though I'm not sure she entirely understands.
She stretched a bit though.
Wifey still very bad, three days more, I reckon, from experience of this.
Poor girl, she's such a wonderful person, everyone loves her (unlike me).
Life is a meanie sometimes.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did, though I'm not sure she entirely understands.
> She stretched a bit though.
> Wifey still very bad, three days more, I reckon, from experience of this.
> Poor girl, she's such a wonderful person, everyone loves her (unlike me).
> Life is a meanie sometimes.


Life is meanie.....but so are you sometimes! (Only joking).

True, I don't know Wifey, but I have had the pleasure to know you via this forum. I think that everybody loves YOU as well.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did, though I'm not sure she entirely understands.
> She stretched a bit though.
> Wifey still very bad, three days more, I reckon, from experience of this.
> Poor girl, she's such a wonderful person, everyone loves her (unlike me).
> Life is a meanie sometimes.



Adam, I'm sending well wishes to Wifey!!


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Adam, I'm sending well wishes to Wifey!!


I do too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Life is meanie.....but so are you sometimes! (Only joking).
> 
> True, I don't know Wifey, but I have had the pleasure to know you via this forum. I think that everybody loves YOU as well.


I Am a meanie, sometimes. 
But thanks, Gillian.
And I assure you, that though I have many friends here, not everyone loves me.
Which is fine, no one is liked by everyone, and I am very happy with the people who seem to be my friends.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Adam, I'm sending well wishes to Wifey!!


Thanks so much, Kathy.
Lovely, caring family we have here.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I Am a meanie, sometimes.
> But thanks, Gillian.
> And I assure you, that though I have many friends here, not everyone loves me.
> Which is fine, no one is liked by everyone, and I am very happy with the people who seem to be my friends.


Adam, hope you did not take my words seriously when I said 'Yoou're meanie' did you? I REPEAT I was JOKING. If this annoys/upsets you, please let me know and I'll use my BRAKES. Ok?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam, hope you did not take my words seriously when I said 'Yoou're meanie' did you? I REPEAT I was JOKING. If this annoys/upsets you, please let me know and I'll use my BRAKES. Ok?


Don't worry, Gillian.
You can joke with me, I know, you don't mean it.
Anyway, you're a meanie, too!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't worry, Gillian.
> You can joke with me, I know, you don't mean it.
> Anyway, you're a meanie, too!


I can be VERY HARSH....not only meanie. And if someone hurts/upsets me I 'save' it till the right time comes and then take REVENGE. Regret to say I do NOT 'forgive and forget' that easily; not at all easily.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I can be VERY HARSH....not only meanie. And if someone hurts/upsets me I 'save' it till the right time comes and then take REVENGE. Regret to say I do NOT 'forgive and forget' that easily; not at all easily.


Well, hopefully, I can manage not to upset you too much and we can remain friends.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, hopefully, I can manage not to upset you too much and we can remain friends.


Somebody as diplomatic as you wouldn't upset anyone unless there is a good enough reason, that, I am SURE of. You are very understanding, kind-hearted, helpful.....I could go on and on, believe me. So I am quite sure we can remain friends, and very good friends.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, hopefully, I can manage not to upset you too much and we can remain friends.


Good night Adam, Wifey and Tidgy, and SWEET DREAMS.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Somebody as diplomatic as you wouldn't upset anyone unless there is a good enough reason, that, I am SURE of. You are very understanding, kind-hearted, helpful.....I could go on and on, believe me. So I am quite sure we can remain friends, and very good friends.


Bless, thank you.
But diplomatic is possibly a bit much, and though i try to be understanding, i sometimes fail.


----------



## Killerrookie

Anyone here a dentist or good with teeth?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Anyone here a dentist or good with teeth?


If you're talking about your gums, you seem to be suffering from some form of gingivitis, which, if not treated could lead to periodontitis and even the loss of teeth. Usually, good teeth brushing and the use of an antibiotic mouthwash will fix it, but it's best to go to your dentist to be sure.


----------



## Killerrookie

I would like to post a picture of the swelling but I don want to gross you guys out.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hmm Turtle and Tortoise inc. is selling a McCords Box turtle for $99999.9


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I would like to post a picture of the swelling but I don want to gross you guys out.


Not likely to phase me, can't speak for anyone else.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hmm Turtle and Tortoise inc. is selling a McCords Box turtle for $99999.9


A tad on the expensive side.
Ask for a couple of dollars off.


----------



## mike taylor

Found these guys hanging around my pond.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Anyone here a dentist or good with teeth?



Since it swelled so suddenly (or is it long term?), I would guess you have an infection. Did you recently jab your gum? Sometimes eating things like chips can do it.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Hmm Turtle and Tortoise inc. is selling a McCords Box turtle for $99999.9



Cheap. You should get a dozen.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Found these guys hanging around my pond.



A pool party!


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> Cheap. You should get a dozen.


You sure? It's tempting.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> I can be VERY HARSH....not only meanie. And if someone hurts/upsets me I 'save' it till the right time comes and then take REVENGE. Regret to say I do NOT 'forgive and forget' that easily; not at all easily.



So you agree with the belief that revenge is a dish best served cold, huh?


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> You sure? It's tempting.



It's only money.


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> It's only money.


How rare is a McCord's Box turtle?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> It's only money.



Whats the point of making money if you don't spend it.


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> Anyone here a dentist or good with teeth?



It could be an abscess tooth.


----------



## Killerrookie

Can I post a picture and see what you guys think?


----------



## Momof4

Off Community


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Whats the point of making money if you don't spend it.



Exactly!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> It could be an abscess tooth.



Could be. Whatever, you really should see a Dentist.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> How rare is a McCord's Box turtle?



Not sure, but rare enough.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Off Community



How is the sickee tonight?


----------



## mike taylor

So when your old you can rest and not have to have your kids pay for you to live .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Doesn't always work that way...


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> So when your old you can rest and not have to have your kids pay for you to live .



But but but I thought that was why we had kids in the first place.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Doesn't always work that way...



Hi Maggie!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Whats the point of making money if you don't spend it.


Make money?
Only as a hobby.
One should inherit money, or marry into it.
Or both.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Make money?
> Only as a hobby.
> One should inherit money, or marry into it.
> Or both.



Yeah, but rich guys are hard to find.


----------



## mike taylor

What's up Maggie ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Yeah, but rich guys are hard to find.


Never looked for one.
But there used to be quite a few wealthy girls about in my day.


----------



## Killerrookie

Most wealthy people are selfish or jerks in my opinion. Most I met anyways.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Make money?
> Only as a hobby.
> One should inherit money, or marry into it.
> Or both.



I'll have to start working on that.


----------



## jaizei

Killerrookie said:


> Most wealthy people are selfish or jerks in my opinion. Most I met anyways.



What do you consider wealthy? 

I don't think there's necessarily a difference between the compositions of classes.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Bea.
> No, we don't, I've got a modicum of medical knowledge and training and this is a recurrent problem.
> She'll be fine in a few days.
> Here the pharmacies have resident general practitioners, so you can visit them for advice. Thy're pretty good and not just trying to sell their own products, they'll send you to another place, if necessary.
> How is your day so far?


Interesting!
I've had an ok day- my back is bugging me (which it occasionally does) and I doubt it'll make the 100 mile drive to work tomorrow, so I'll use a sick leave day and do my back exercises- or use my TENS unit or both! That usually fixes it right up.


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> Anyone here a dentist or good with teeth?


If it's a sudden swelling in one area, and shaped like a pyramid- that is, small at the top and bigger at the bottom (instead of a whole area just being swollen) it's almost always an abscess. Abscesses need treatment by a dentist: drained and a round of antibiotics.
Sorry to hear you're having trouble...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Most wealthy people are selfish or jerks in my opinion. Most I met anyways.


Cheers, Austin, my friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Interesting!
> I've had an ok day- my back is bugging me (which it occasionally does) and I doubt it'll make the 100 mile drive to work tomorrow, so I'll use a sick leave day and do my back exercises- or use my TENS unit or both! That usually fixes it right up.


Yes.
Don't overdo things either at work or with your exercises.
I get back problems, too.
No fun.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You moderators have an almost impossible job to do for very little reward it seems to me.
> I think you do an outstanding job, considering you have people like me posting thousands of messages.
> Respect.


And they are pretty smart also !


----------



## Killerrookie

Just got home from the store and got some mouth wash and some good old ice cream to cheer me up.


----------



## Momof4

I'm baking now


Momof4 said:


> Off Community



Sorry guys, this was a reply to a text message. I guess my fingers are quicker than my brain!!


----------



## mike taylor

Is the mouth wash for after you lick your balls like your dog ? Hahahaha Sorry but couldn't help myself after seeing what you and KEN was talking about the other day .


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> If it's a sudden swelling in one area, and shaped like a pyramid- that is, small at the top and bigger at the bottom (instead of a whole area just being swollen) it's almost always an abscess. Abscesses need treatment by a dentist: drained and a round of antibiotics.
> Sorry to hear you're having trouble...



I agree! If you wait to long they will pull the tooth. Go to the dentist my friend!!


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> Is the mouth wash for after you lick your balls like your dog ? Hahahaha Sorry but couldn't help myself after seeing what you and KEN was talking about the other day .


Lol no it's not from licking dog balls.


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> I agree! If you wait to long they will pull the tooth. Go to the dentist my friend!!


I'll be going to the dentist this week and see what it is.


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> Most wealthy people are selfish or jerks in my opinion. Most I met anyways.



I'm not selfish or a jerk


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> I'm not selfish or a jerk


But your one of a kind!


----------



## mike taylor

Killerrookie said:


> Lol no it's not from licking dog balls.


Hahaha I'm laughing my *** off . My wife is looking at me like I've gone mad . hahaha


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> How is the sickee tonight?



Not to good. He threw up again this evening. He may miss our school's family picnic tomorrow. I just got to get him to promotion and a pool party I'm hosting Wednesday.
Never a dull moment.


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> But your one of a kind!



Thank you sir. That's what my husband says.


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> Hahaha I'm laughing my *** off . My wife is looking at me like I've gone mad . hahaha


I got the mouth wash for the infection not for licking hairy,smelly dog balls lol.


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> Thank you sir. That's what my husband says.


Lucky hubby.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'm baking now
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, this was a reply to a text message. I guess my fingers are quicker than my brain!!


Wondered what on earth that was referring to.
Spent 5 minutes checking the back posts to see what it meant.
Golly.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wondered what on earth that was referring to.
> Spent 5 minutes checking the back posts to see what it meant.
> Golly.



Sorry.


----------



## mike taylor

Killerrookie said:


> I got the mouth wash for the infection not for licking hairy,smelly dog balls lol.


Hahaha That's funny stuff right there . hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Sorry rookie !hahaha


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> Sorry rookie !hahaha


No need to be lol. Stuff happens. So what are you to to Mike?


----------



## mike taylor

Watching street outlaws on the TV .


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> Watching street outlaws on the TV .


Hmm I'm doing the same thing.


----------



## mike taylor

I love that farm truck . Bait them in then smoke them out .


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> I love that farm truck . Bait them in then smoke them out .


Lol and the bug too. Love those guys!


----------



## mike taylor

I'd buy that bug for sure .


----------



## Killerrookie

To expensive I bet with all the gear in it.


----------



## mike taylor

I didn't care I'd buy it .


----------



## Killerrookie

How about their scooter?


----------



## mike taylor

Did you see that pony flip ! Hells yeah !


----------



## Killerrookie

Lol yeah. Man that show is amazing.


----------



## mike taylor

That's why you don't run a track car on the street .


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> That's why you don't run a track car on the street .


But they never learn! My question is why are there stage lights shining on the street? I never see street racing with stage lights.


----------



## mike taylor

Its all for show . They pick a road shut it down clean it . Let the smaller guys do a little racing . Then bust out the big dogs . Racing on concrete is a lot more different than asphalt.


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> Its all for show . They pick a road shut it down clean it . Let the smaller guys do a little racing . Then bust out the big dogs . Racing on concrete is a lot more different than asphalt.


I suppose your right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

We've a similar show with souped up donkeys here.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We've a similar show with souped up donkeys here.


They out nitro on them?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> They out nitro on them?


Feed them lots of baked beans.
And then ignite the gas.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Feed them lots of baked beans.
> And then ignite the gas.


Haha nice!!! Feel sorry for the guy that has to ignite it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Haha nice!!! Feel sorry for the guy that has to ignite it.


We use a very long taper.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We use a very long taper.


Oh, so how are you Adam?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning Adam. Wife any better?
Get any sleep Gillian?


----------



## mike taylor

Wake up!


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Wake up!


Morning mike


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bless, thank you.
> But diplomatic is possibly a bit much, and though i try to be understanding, i sometimes fail.


Good day Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

How are you? Hope you're all well and that Wifey is now better.

You TRY to be understanding?? I think you are extremely understanding Adam. That I can tell from reading your posts.

Wishes for Wifey to get well SOON, and kisses and hugs from Oli to Tidgy, in case the latter is still...jealous.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Anyone here a dentist or good with teeth?


Hi. Wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Oh, so how are you Adam?


Sorry, went to bed at that point.
Then with ill wifey this am.
I'm okay myself, but always get a bit down when wifey's not her well.
You bearing up?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning Adam. Wife any better?
> Get any sleep Gillian?


Good morning, Ed.
Wifey a little bit better, I think, but still pretty much bed ridden.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, went to bed at that point.
> Then with ill wifey this am.
> I'm okay myself, but always get a bit down when wifey's not her well.
> You bearing up?


Hope Wifey feels better soon... I'm sure she is glad that she has a great husband and friend by her side.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Wake up!


Oh, you meanie!
I was having such a nice kip.
Dreaming of a sort of Kentucky Derby with giant tortoises.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, went to bed at that point.
> Then with ill wifey this am.
> I'm okay myself, but always get a bit down when wifey's not her well.
> You bearing up?


Hi Adam. Is Wifey not even a bit better? No improvement whatsoever? Hope to hear she's better. Please send her my regards, and hugs from Oli to Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good day Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> How are you? Hope you're all well and that Wifey is now better.
> 
> You TRY to be understanding?? I think you are extremely understanding Adam. That I can tell from reading your posts.
> 
> Wishes for Wifey to get well SOON, and kisses and hugs from Oli to Tidgy, in case the latter is still...jealous.


Tidgy is fine and sends hugs and kisses to Oli whom I hope is behaving himself.
Wifey a bit better and slurping coffee.
I'm fine.
Good afternoon to you, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hope Wifey feels better soon... I'm sure she is glad that she has a great husband and friend by her side.


i hope so, but she does tend to get rather irritable when sick.
Thanks.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, you meanie!
> I was having such a nice kip.
> Dreaming of a sort of Kentucky Derby with giant tortoises.


I had very strange dreams at night.... In one of them, I was out with my family at the beach. It was a really special place, we used to spend our winters there in my uncle's sea side villa. I told my family I was going to swim for a while. I head into the sea, and in a few seconds, I'm moving very quickly.... Minutes later, I'm in the middle of the ocean and its at midnight. I see giant waves coming to me, then I drown, while everyone is screaming my name and looking for me. Then I wake up.... 
My subconscious is worried. Poor little thing....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I had very strange dreams at night.... In one of them, I was out with my family at the beach. It was a really special place, we used to spend our winters there in my uncle's sea side villa. I told my family I was going to swim for a while. I head into the sea, and in a few seconds, I'm moving very quickly.... Minutes later, I'm in the middle of the ocean and its at midnight. I see giant waves coming to me, then I drown, while everyone is screaming my name and looking for me. Then I wake up....
> My subconscious is worried. Poor little thing....


I'm rather good at analyzing dreams.
This one means......
You're bonkers!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is fine and sends hugs and kisses to Oli whom I hope is behaving himself.
> Wifey a bit better and slurping coffee.
> I'm fine.
> Good afternoon to you, Gillian.


Glad to hear Wifey is better. It's going to take time, so please be as patient as I imagine you are.

Oli 's fine, and is NOT being naughty...for a change though the heat wave is making everyone restless here. What about Tidgy? Still jealous? 

What's the weather like back there, in Morocco? Still hot?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm rather good at analyzing dreams.
> This one means......
> You're bonkers!


I've always known I was crazy.
Anyways, my subconscious fears that if I 'drift away' from my family, I'll lose everything.
Why does it think that?


----------



## Gillian M

Good afternoon Ed. Hope you are fine. How is your sick tort now? Any better? Hope to hear good news.

Am...so far so good. Slept about seven hours last night which is great for me. 

Hope to hear from you soon. Meanwhile, take care.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Ed. Hope you are fine. How is your sick tort now? Any better? Hope to hear good news.
> 
> Am...so far so good. Slept about seven hours last night which is great for me.
> 
> Hope to hear from you soon. Meanwhile, take care.


I can't send you any PMs. I'll try sending you one sometimes later, maybe it's a problem from my side.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's being a good girl and helping cheer us both up.
Only 28°C at the moment, but that's still pretty good.


Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear Wifey is better. It's going to take time, so please be as patient as I imagine you are.
> 
> Oli 's fine, and is NOT being naughty...for a change though the heat wave is making everyone restless here. What about Tidgy? Still jealous?
> 
> What's the weather like back there, in Morocco? Still hot?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I've always known I was crazy.
> Anyways, my subconscious fears that if I 'drift away' from my family, I'll lose everything.
> Why does it think that?


I think you know the answer to that perfectly well.......


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummmm, Mike I hope I'm awake!


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> I can't send you any PMs. I'll try sending you one sometimes later, maybe it's a problem from my side.


No[problem. You could try later on, if you like.

Take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummmm, Mike I hope I'm awake!


Morning, Ken.
Hope you can manage to have a good day.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning guys and ladies .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Ken.
> Hope you can manage to have a good day.


It will be what it will be. I appreciate waking up breathing …


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It will be what it will be. I appreciate waking up breathing …


I understand.
After one's had TB, one is always glad to wake up and breathe.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm baking now
> !!



*sniffs the air* Baking what?


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> I had very strange dreams at night.... In one of them, I was out with my family at the beach. It was a really special place, we used to spend our winters there in my uncle's sea side villa. I told my family I was going to swim for a while. I head into the sea, and in a few seconds, I'm moving very quickly.... Minutes later, I'm in the middle of the ocean and its at midnight. I see giant waves coming to me, then I drown, while everyone is screaming my name and looking for me. Then I wake up....
> My subconscious is worried. Poor little thing....


While I agree that dreams are a sort of visual/emotional communication from another part of ourselves, remember they are SYMBOLIC and not always to be taken literally. I see your "death" by drowning as the "death" of your former self, or the death of a previous way of life, etc. 
I take this dream as your inner self just letting your conscious self see how total some changes can be or need to be. 
Just my 2 bits- I may be TOTALLY off base here!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning all.


Good afternoon Jacqui, all tort owners as well as torts.


----------



## Yvonne G

Where's Kevin these days?


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Where's Kevin these days?


I'm here


----------



## tortdad

I've been very busy at work trying to close out a project. I've got 1-1/2 weeks left to get this building finished, all inspections closed out and turned over to the owner. Crunch time at work and side jobs at night= little time for TFO. 

I'll be on more after a bit so 
hi, Bye


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I've been very busy at work trying to close out a project. I've got 1-1/2 weeks left to get this building finished, all inspections closed out and turned over to the owner. Crunch time at work and side jobs at night= little time for TFO.
> 
> I'll be on more after a bit so
> hi, Bye


Bye, hi.
Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Gillian M

tortdad said:


> I've been very busy at work trying to close out a project. I've got 1-1/2 weeks left to get this building finished, all inspections closed out and turned over to the owner. Crunch time at work and side jobs at night= little time for TFO.
> 
> I'll be on more after a bit so
> hi, Bye


Hi! And nice to hear you're back.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bye, hi.
> Hope it all goes well.


Hi and bye at the same time-I like that Adam.

How's Wifey now? Better? Hope to hear there's been some improvement. 

Love to all, and the usual KISSES and HUGS from Oli (who's asleep) to Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A little better.
Tidgy out in her shady area relaxing sends hugs and kisses back to Oli.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I'm here



About time.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Where's Kevin these days?



See what happens when you ask?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I've been very busy at work trying to close out a project. I've got 1-1/2 weeks left to get this building finished, all inspections closed out and turned over to the owner. Crunch time at work and side jobs at night= little time for TFO.
> 
> I'll be on more after a bit so
> hi, Bye



Best of luck on these ending requirements.


----------



## Jacqui

So on the health report... we have one wife, who is better. Wonder how Kathy's little one is and of course our swollen gum.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Moozillion said:


> While I agree that dreams are a sort of visual/emotional communication from another part of ourselves, remember they are SYMBOLIC and not always to be taken literally. I see your "death" by drowning as the "death" of your former self, or the death of a previous way of life, etc.
> I take this dream as your inner self just letting your conscious self see how total some changes can be or need to be.
> Just my 2 bits- I may be TOTALLY off base here!


It might be that... Dreams are a strange thing really. They come from places we've never been. They come from what's inside us.
I should stop talking about these idle fairytales. What have you guys been doing today?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A little better.
> Tidgy out in her shady area relaxing sends hugs and kisses back to Oli.


Great..at least Wifey is a little better.

Oli, too is relaxing in the shade....my GOD, what a heat wave-it seemed to have had its effects on the poor thing.


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> It might be that... Dreams are a strange thing really. They come from places we've never been. They come from what's inside us.
> I should stop talking about these idle fairytales. What have you guys been doing today?


I was a patient in formal psychoanalysis for 6 years: the classic situation where you lie on the couch and just say what ever pops into your head. Dreams are always a part of psychoanalysis. My dreams, even just fragments of them, were almost always useful for me. Even if it was just to really confirm how strongly and deeply I felt about something. 
As a poet, never discount your dreams! ...but don't make rash decisions because of a dream!


----------



## Moozillion

A pirate walks into a bar with a steering wheel sticking out of his pants. The bartender asks, "Why do you have a steering wheel in your pants?"
The pirate says, "Arrrrrrrr.......it's driving me nuts."


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> I was a patient in formal psychoanalysis for 6 years: the classic situation where you lie on the couch and just say what ever pops into your head. Dreams are always a part of psychoanalysis. My dreams, even just fragments of them, were almost always useful for me. Even if it was just to really confirm how strongly and deeply I felt about something.
> As a poet, never discount your dreams! ...but don't make rash decisions because of a dream!


You guys seem to believe in dream analysis. I DON'T. Whether a nice dream or a nightmare, once I wake up I forget that I even dreamt. Ok, a nightmare could keep me nervous for a few minutes but that's about all.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
I took some cool pics of Shelly. She's usually very shy and hard to get pics of. Shelly is my rescue and she will be 3 next month. I got her from a former member off the forum. 



excuse the mud. She's a very dirty girl


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> I took some cool pics of Shelly. She's usually very shy and hard to get pics of. Shelly is my rescue and she will be 3 next month. I got her from a former member off the forum.
> View attachment 133484
> View attachment 133485
> View attachment 133486
> excuse the mud. She's a very dirty girl


She may be.....dirty, but she's so SWEET. GOD bless.


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> She may be.....dirty, but she's so SWEET. GOD bless.


Thanks  I love how she seems to be smiling in the first picture. She always seems so content.


----------



## AZtortMom

How is everyone today?


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks  I love how she seems to be smiling in the first picture. She always seems so content.


Good o hear that and touch wood!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kevin, (Tortdad) didn't I send you some grape seeds too?
Are they also not growing?


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks  I love how she seems to be smiling in the first picture. She always seems so content.


Good to hear that and....touch wood!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> How is everyone today?


I well thanks. So long as the weather is nice and HOT-VERY HOT, I'm fine. The country is going through a LOVELY heat wave, and temperature reached 37 degrees Celcius during the day with that STRIKING SUN. We were warned not to move during the day. But....employees, businessmen, students have to whether they like it or not. Furthermore, those who are not well-off have no cars and have to wait in the SUN for a bus/taxi. Poor things.

How are you? Hope you're well.


----------



## Jacqui

Shelly seems like a deep thinker.


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> I well thanks. So long as the weather is nice and HOT-VERY HOT, I'm fine. The country is going through a LOVELY heat wave, and temperature reached 37 degrees Celcius during the day with that STRIKING SUN. We were warned not to move during the day. But....employees, businessmen, students have to whether they like it or not. Furthermore, those who are not well-off have no cars and have to wait in the SUN for a bus/taxi. Poor things.
> 
> How are you? Hope you're well.


I'm good. Like you, it's hot here as well. But like you, we learn how to deal with the heat and be thankful for cool spots indoors


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> How is everyone today?



I could sum it up in one word... Hot.  Trying to get more outside work done before the rain comes again starting tomorrow night.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I could sum it up in one word... Hot.  Trying to get more outside work done before the rain comes again starting tomorrow night.


Hi. How hot? As hot as it is here? 37 degrees Celcius and extremely dry weater? Desert climate, I'm afraid.


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. How hot? As hot as it is here? 37 degrees Celcius and extremely dry weater? Desert climate, I'm afraid.


You and I are definitely in the same boat


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I could sum it up in one word... Hot.  Trying to get more outside work done before the rain comes again starting tomorrow night.


Hi ya! *waves*


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> I'm good. Like you, it's hot here as well. But like you, we learn how to deal with the heat and be thankful for cool spots indoors


How's Shelly coping with the heat? Oli gets restless during heat waves.


----------



## mike taylor

What's up peeps . Finally lunch time !


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> You and I are definitely in the same boat


Are you another one who likes HOT, VERY HOT weather? Most people, I've noticed prefer that cold, freezing weather-UGH!


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. How hot? As hot as it is here? 37 degrees Celcius and extremely dry weater? Desert climate, I'm afraid.




Sorry, only 29, but we also have high humidity.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> A pirate walks into a bar with a steering wheel sticking out of his pants. The bartender asks, "Why do you have a steering wheel in your pants?"
> The pirate says, "Arrrrrrrr.......it's driving me nuts."



I read it and read it and couldn't figure out the joke. Then all of a sudden it popped into my head! LOL!


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> How's Shelly coping with the heat? Oli gets restless during heat waves.


Shelly and her other two sisters do pretty good. They usually go outside early in the morning and graze for a while. Once the temps start climbing they retreat to their shade huts or spots under the trees. Each of these spots has a soaker hose which they lay on and this keeps them pretty cool. Sometimes I will see them venture out and graze throughout the day and then return to their spots. 
I usually bring them back in about 5pm


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi ya! *waves*



Howdy Ms Noel.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> You guys seem to believe in dream analysis. I DON'T. Whether a nice dream or a nightmare, once I wake up I forget that I even dreamt. Ok, a nightmare could keep me nervous for a few minutes but that's about all.


Regardless of a belief in dream analyst or not, the easiest trick for remembering dreams is to keep a notepad by your bed. Then get in the habit of writing down anything that you remember. Often this will bring even more of the memory of the dream up. Me, I like lucid dreams...


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I read it and read it and couldn't figure out the joke. Then all of a sudden it popped into my head! LOL!



I doubt I would have admitted that.


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Are you another one who likes HOT, VERY HOT weather? Most people, I've noticed prefer that cold, freezing weather-UGH!


I'm not a cold weather person. It hurts my body too much


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> What's up peeps . Finally lunch time !



What's for lunch? How is your day going?


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> What's up peeps . Finally lunch time !


What up?


----------



## Jacqui

I have enough dreams that become real life, to have belief in them.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> How is everyone today?



The Clovis part of "Everyone" is right fine, thank you! It was 106F degrees yesterday, but supposed to cool down a bit today. I watered all the tortoise yards this a.m. to give them a bit of a respite from the heat. The Aldabran tortoises dug a BIG mud pit.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Shelly and her other two sisters do pretty good. They usually go outside early in the morning and graze for a while. Once the temps start climbing they retreat to their shade huts or spots under the trees. Each of these spots has a soaker hose which they lay on and this keeps them pretty cool. Sometimes I will see them venture out and graze throughout the day and then return to their spots.
> I usually bring them back in about 5pm



Would they share their spots with me?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> The Clovis part of "Everyone" is right fine, thank you! It was 106F degrees yesterday, but supposed to cool down a bit today. I watered all the tortoise yards this a.m. to give them a bit of a respite from the heat. The Aldabran tortoises dug a BIG mud pit.
> 
> View attachment 133491



What is that growing by the pit?


----------



## Momof4

Hello TFO! I can't chat or read. Spending the day with the family at school. I will catch up this afternoon.
Stay cool!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Other than money, this is the only other cool thing about working graveyard shift. Cracking open a beer at 9:00am

well now it 10:00


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Would they share their spots with me?


I'm sure they wouldn't mind at all


----------



## Abdulla6169

Moozillion said:


> A pirate walks into a bar with a steering wheel sticking out of his pants. The bartender asks, "Why do you have a steering wheel in your pants?"
> The pirate says, "Arrrrrrrr.......it's driving me nuts."



Cinderella said she wanted to party then she ran down the halls.... It's like she always chokes when she makes it to the balls.     

#CHILDHOOD_RUINED


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> What is that growing by the pit?



There is a purple empress tree (the big leaves) and a grape vine.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Other than money, this is the only other cool thing about working graveyard shift. Cracking open a beer at 9:00am
> View attachment 133492
> well now it 10:00


Love the thermometer in the background Ken


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Other than money, this is the only other cool thing about working graveyard shift. Cracking open a beer at 9:00am
> View attachment 133492
> well now it 10:00


Ken, what does beer taste like? Is it nice? I've never tried anything alcoholic before so...this is just a random thought that popped into my head.


----------



## smarch

Owie, I just got hit with cramps so bad it's like a truck ran me over and stabbed me! I just want to curl up in my large desk drawer and melt


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Owie, I just got hit with cramps so bad it's like a truck ran me over and stabbed me! I just want to curl up in my large desk drawer and melt


Ouch! Sorry that you have cramps.... At least you had fun in the Spartan race. How was you day friend?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, went to bed at that point.
> Then with ill wifey this am.
> I'm okay myself, but always get a bit down when wifey's not her well.
> You bearing up?


Yes, in doing alright with everything so far and this morning my gum isn't swollen and I can chew now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> Yes, in doing alright with everything so far and this morning my gum isn't swollen and I can chew now.


Yay. You're feeling better now.


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Wishes for a speedy recovery.


Hi, and sincerely hope that you are now better.


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> Yay. You're feeling better now.


A lot better! 3 more days till I see Jurassic World and I'm pumped for it.


----------



## mike taylor

AbdullaAli said:


> Ken, what does beer taste like? Is it nice? I've never tried anything alcoholic before so...this is just a random thought that popped into my head.


It taste like the nectar of the heavens .That is after a hot day working . So nice !


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> I'm not a cold weather person. It hurts my body too much


Cold weather takes away my sleep.


----------



## Killerrookie

Gillian Moore said:


> Cold weather takes away my sleep.


What? I have 4 fans in my room and it's always in the 60's. Love the cold so much!


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> What? I have 4 fans in my room and it's always in the 60's. Love the cold so much!


Brrrrrr!! is all I can say. I'm shivering just at the thought. The country is going through a LOVELY HEAT WAVE, which I am enjoying.


----------



## Killerrookie

Gillian Moore said:


> Brrrrrr!! is all I can say. I'm shivering just at the thought. The country is going through a LOVELY HEAT WAVE, which I am enjoying.


Man I feel sorry for you being in the heat wave. Hopefully a cold front will come in and chill you off my friend. Hehe just kidding.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just found out that someone else that works in another department here owns two Sulcatas.
There are two freaks in vehicle maintenance! Not just me.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Man I feel sorry for you being in the heat wave. Hopefully a cold front will come in and chill you off my friend. Hehe just kidding.


No thank you!

You should've seen me during the snow storms in JAN and FEB. 2015...I went NUTS! Notice: HEATING SYSTEM, ELECTRIC HEATERS, A HOT WATER BOTTLE, AND ABOUT FOUR WOOLLEN COVERS!!! What do you think of my dislike to Winter? And on the other hand, during Summer and a HEAT WAVE I did not use the A/Cs: a fan was MORE THAN ENOUGH.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Ouch! Sorry that you have cramps.... At least you had fun in the Spartan race. How was you day friend?


I didn't do the spartan race yet, still 2 weekends away. I just super trained over the weekend and am a human and whatnot.


----------



## smarch

Killerrookie said:


> A lot better! 3 more days till I see Jurassic World and I'm pumped for it.


Thursday night IMAX 3D tickets for this girl right here (birthday gift for my brother that I also happen to get to enjoy myself too lol)


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Hello TFO! I can't chat or read. Spending the day with the family at school. I will catch up this afternoon.
> Stay cool!!



That is sooo much better then being on TFO.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> There is a purple empress tree (the big leaves) and a grape vine.



Is it as pretty as it sounds?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> I took some cool pics of Shelly. She's usually very shy and hard to get pics of. Shelly is my rescue and she will be 3 next month. I got her from a former member off the forum.
> View attachment 133484
> View attachment 133485
> View attachment 133486
> excuse the mud. She's a very dirty girl


Thanks for sharing, She's lovely.


----------



## Killerrookie

Gillian Moore said:


> No thank you!
> 
> You should've seen me during the snow storms in JAN and FEB. 2015...I went NUTS! Notice: HEATING SYSTEM, ELECTRIC HEATERS, A HOT WATER BOTTLE, AND ABOUT FOUR WOOLLEN COVERS!!! What do you think of my dislike to Winter? And on the other hand, during Summer and a HEAT WAVE I did not use the A/Cs: a fan was MORE THAN ENOUGH.


Take it like a man!! What are those places where you can go and freeze yourself for 3 minutes?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Owie, I just got hit with cramps so bad it's like a truck ran me over and stabbed me! I just want to curl up in my large desk drawer and melt



 Sorry. Atleast usually they pass on fairly quickly.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Yes, in doing alright with everything so far and this morning my gum isn't swollen and I can chew now.



What a relief for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> You and I are definitely in the same boat


I don't think you need a boat in your respective deserts.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> What? I have 4 fans in my room and it's always in the 60's. Love the cold so much!



Now that is great sleeping temp.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Regardless of a belief in dream analyst or not, the easiest trick for remembering dreams is to keep a notepad by your bed. Then get in the habit of writing down anything that you remember. Often this will bring even more of the memory of the dream up. Me, I like lucid dreams...


I dream of Lucy, too.
Ohhh! _lucid ......_


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just found out that someone else that works in another department here owns two Sulcatas.
> There are two freaks in vehicle maintenance! Not just me.



Neat! Now you have somebody to share things with.


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> What a relief for you.


It is a great relief and the temps are just perfect!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> No thank you!
> 
> You should've seen me during the snow storms in JAN and FEB. 2015...I went NUTS! Notice: HEATING SYSTEM, ELECTRIC HEATERS, A HOT WATER BOTTLE, AND ABOUT FOUR WOOLLEN COVERS!!! What do you think of my dislike to Winter? And on the other hand, during Summer and a HEAT WAVE I did not use the A/Cs: a fan was MORE THAN ENOUGH.



I am just glad the world offers us so many weather choices of places to live, so we can all be happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Yes, in doing alright with everything so far and this morning my gum isn't swollen and I can chew now.


Very useful for doing train impressions.
Chew! Chew!
Glad you're better.


----------



## Jacqui

I myself am so grateful I live in a place with a true four season year and no drastic swing in weather at any time.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> I myself am so grateful I live in a place with a true four season year and no drastic swing in weather at any time.


Where exactly IS a land far away?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I didn't do the spartan race yet, still 2 weekends away. I just super trained over the weekend and am a human and whatnot.



Did the bale survive the weekend?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Here we have two seasons.
Hot and Hot with rain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Take it like a man!! What are those places where you can go and freeze yourself for 3 minutes?


The Scottish islands.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Where exactly IS a land far away?



Just north of Oz


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here we have two seasons.
> Hot and Hot with rain.



Florida, right?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Just north of Oz


Papua New Guinea?


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Papua New Guinea?



Not even close


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> Florida, right?


Yes. South Florida


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. South Florida



I use to laugh about it being the sunshine state, when every time I was there it rained. Love the manatees down there.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Sorry. Atleast usually they pass on fairly quickly.


My solution was take an excedrin and drink A LOT of water, it's worked so far kinda.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Did the bale survive the weekend?


It's only kind f falling apart... The chair it's been sitting on didn't fare as well though


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> I use to laugh about it being the sunshine state, when every time I was there it rained. Love the manatees down there.


We refer to them as YANKEE TOURISTS.


----------



## Jacqui

My favorite city down there is Bradenton. It smells so good. There is a Tropicana place there, so the orange smell is awesome.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

That area is very special. less crowded.
The kind of place I would like to move to.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> It's only kind f falling apart... The chair it's been sitting on didn't fare as well though


You killed a chair ???


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> That area is very special. less crowded.
> The kind of place I would like to move to.



I would like to visit further south.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You killed a chair ???



Wonder if the chair took it sitting down.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You killed a chair ???



I do not think she cushion the blow either.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You killed a chair ???



EZboy, it was only a chair.


----------



## tortdad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kevin, (Tortdad) didn't I send you some grape seeds too?
> Are they also not growing?


 Some sprouted some not. The one that did are growing slowly.


----------



## Killerrookie

Holy crap that mouth wash burns my tongue!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

tortdad said:


> Some sprouted some not. The one that did are growing slowly.


That's actually Fantastic. They DO start out very slowly. They go dormant then come back each season MUCH larger.
I'm glad that there has been some success.
I've got like a zillion little grapes right now. My vines are no more than five years old.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Some sprouted some not. The one that did are growing slowly.



These are the first that sprouted for anybody right? I finally got mine planted, but no sprouts here. Kevin how long did yours take?


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Holy crap that mouth wash burns my tongue!



Must be strong stuff.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> These are the first that sprouted for anybody right? I finally got mine planted, but no sprouts here. Kevin how long did yours take?


The first that I'm aware of.


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> Must be strong stuff.


Idk everyone is telling all this horrible stuff that could happen to my precious and beautiful teeth so yesterday went to the store and got some mouth wash and it's my first time using this stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I do not think she cushion the blow either.


I'll be chairitable about these puns, which are 'armless, I suppose.
Sofa, so good.
The subject has legs.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> EZboy, it was only a chair.


Hahahahahahha


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> Idk everyone is telling all this horrible stuff that could happen to my precious and beautiful teeth so yesterday went to the store and got some mouth wash and it's my first time using this stuff.


How about a vigorous and bloody flossing first?


----------



## Jacqui

I bet she speared the stuffing out of it, too.


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You killed a chair ???


Old plastic chair didn't really stand a chance when the spear hit it now and then... The arms of the chair are pretty much history


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll be chairitable about these puns, which are 'armless, I suppose.
> Sofa, so good.
> The subject has legs.



I know I take a backseat to the normal punsters, but I could not just sit back and relax without scooting up to the table with something.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Old plastic chair didn't really stand a chance when the spear hit it now and then... The arms of the chair are pretty much history



Sounds like now it may be a chairity case.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Old plastic chair didn't really stand a chance when the spear hit it now and then... The arms of the chair are pretty much history


Drat!!!
I already did the 'armless joke.
Bother.


----------



## Jacqui

Armsresting at my sides, it is time for me to go.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> Armsresting at my sides, it is time for me to go.


Me too. Good night!


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Drat!!!
> I already did the 'armless joke.
> Bother.



Maybe you need to headrest for a bit?


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Me too. Good night!



Night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Maybe you need to headrest for a bit?


No, I'm straightbacked, not reclining.


----------



## Killerrookie

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about a vigorous and bloody flossing first?


I carry floss everywhere I go!! Love it to death!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Right, I promised a pic, so here you go spudly! 


Sydney, my sister, and Baylen, my brother. Sydney graduated in 2013. 
Lovely time on Sunday, we met his 2nd grade English teacher (who was my third grade Science teacher) who was super nice and wished him all the best. 
Baylen has flexible skeleton who permanently lives in his backseat seat who is now wearing the cap and gown


----------



## Killerrookie

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Right, I promised a pic, so here you go spudly!
> View attachment 133553
> 
> Sydney, my sister, and Baylen, my brother. Sydney graduated in 2013.
> Lovely time on Sunday, we met his 2nd grade English teacher (who was my third grade Science teacher) who was super nice and wished him all the best.
> Baylen has flexible skeleton who permanently lives in his backseat seat who is now wearing the cap and gown


I can't wait to graduate High School..


----------



## Killerrookie

Anyone home or is everyone sleeping like my dog?


----------



## Myroli

Killerrookie said:


> Anyone home or is everyone sleeping like my dog?
> View attachment 133559


I just got off work, no sleeping for me lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Myroli said:


> I just got off work, no sleeping for me lol


"Sleep is for tortoises." - The Doctor.
from "The Talons of Weng-Chiang."


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Is it as pretty as it sounds?



Mine only blooms every other year, and the flowers are very pretty.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Mine only blooms every other year, and the flowers are very pretty.



Back when I bought plants off eBay, it seemed like everyone threw in empress seeds as a bonus but I've never been able to get those allegedly 'invasive' trees to grow.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> I use to laugh about it being the sunshine state, when every time I was there it rained. Love the manatees down there.


When I went to Florida . I went to some beach don't remember the name of it but one side was for the nudist. You could see the space ship from were we drove in .It was funny to me because they have it set up crazy . First you see gopher tortoises .Then you see burrowing owls. Then it's Eagles. Then sea turtles nests . Now something tells me the birds do not starve . But the cool part was way before we got to the beach we seen this awesome fishing hole .So we stopped to check it out .I waded way out there . Looked about 100 yards in front of me and seen something rolling around . I was thinking big *** alligator . So I started making my way back in . But the faster I went the closer it got . It was two manatees humping .Hahaha . Cool stuff!


----------



## mike taylor

I want one of those ovens .


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> I want one of those ovens .


What kind?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Top Tip
Don't throw away used carrier bags.
Use them to store used carrier bags in.
(That's what wifey does.)


----------



## Jacqui

Myroli said:


> I just got off work, no sleeping for me lol



Hope work went quickly and well.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Anyone home or is everyone sleeping like my dog?
> View attachment 133559



I was home, that is why I was not on here.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Mine only blooms every other year, and the flowers are very pretty.



Those are beautiful!  Is it suppose to bloom every year?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> When I went to Florida . I went to some beach don't remember the name of it but one side was for the nudist. You could see the space ship from were we drove in .It was funny to me because they have it set up crazy . First you see gopher tortoises .Then you see burrowing owls. Then it's Eagles. Then sea turtles nests . Now something tells me the birds do not starve . But the cool part was way before we got to the beach we seen this awesome fishing hole .So we stopped to check it out .I waded way out there . Looked about 100 yards in front of me and seen something rolling around . I was thinking big *** alligator . So I started making my way back in . But the faster I went the closer it got . It was two manatees humping .Hahaha . Cool stuff!



Sounds like you had a neat trip.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Back when I bought plants off eBay, it seemed like everyone threw in empress seeds as a bonus but I've never been able to get those allegedly 'invasive' trees to grow.



I've never tried to grow one from seed. I always bought the 5 gallon plant. I have one now in the "rain forest" that's about 25 or 30' tall.


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> I was home, that is why I was not on here.


Kids keeping you up?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Those are beautiful!  Is it suppose to bloom every year?



I don't know - I've never done any research on it. I saw one in bloom when driving one day, found out what it was, and bought one.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Kids keeping you up?



My human children are all grown up and gone. My critter children are too hot to bother me. In order to go online, I have to go to the top of the hill.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I wish wisteria blooms smelled as good as they look...


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I wish wisteria blooms smelled as good as they look...


But they DO!!!!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like now it may be a chairity case.


It's still a perfect hay holder for me!


----------



## Myroli

Jacqui said:


> Hope work went quickly and well.


Eh, it seemed like a VERY long day, I got and hour for lunch but otherwise was on my feet ALL day from 6:30 to 3, not good for my poor knee :/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Moozillion said:


> But they DO!!!!


I'm not getting that. 
Well, unless you don't like the looks of them. To me they don't have a sweet smell.


----------



## tortadise

Yvonne G said:


> Mine only blooms every other year, and the flowers are very pretty.


Wisteria? Are you sure you have a female plant? I believe both males and females will "seed" I have one that is a female and the seed pods are wild. They require a weird germination. They look like giant soft furry green beans and encapsulated are the seeds. Looking at them every spring they seem to germinate in the "green bean" sheath then are dispersed to the ground for soil germination. I don't know anything about plants really. But I've tried a few and they sprout up. Cool plant Yvonne,


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like you had a neat trip.


Yes I did have fun .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did Mike really kill chat? Well, I'm in getting ready for work mode now. Talk with you'ins later.


----------



## Killerrookie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did Mike really kill chat? Well, I'm in getting ready for work mode now. Talk with you'ins later.


Mike always kills the pretend chat!


----------



## Killerrookie

Nothing like going downstairs to work out all your stress and anger at weights. Only thing I know how to let steam off and also to talk to someone.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

There is a gym here at work, I've never found it though, I'm either working, eating or outside smoking…


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm only here when I'm working. I'm hard at work right now. 4:41 A.M.


----------



## Killerrookie

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm only here when I'm working. I'm hard at work right now. 4:41 A.M.


Hard at work? Why are you on TFO then?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's a UNION thing.......


----------



## Killerrookie

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's a UNION thing.......


Ah


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I always get the “hard at work" or “hardly working" confused.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Technically, I'm retired.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Me, too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nothing technical about it. I'm real-tired


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm on the deferred retirement plan. This is my second year of my five year D.R.O.P.
Good morning.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm done today's test. I feel more like a dun-ce though.... The test was OK, but there were 2 questions I guessed. I've been told I've answered them correctly but I'm still confused. I better start studying for my biology test tomorrow. BYE!


----------



## tortdad

Good morning


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> Good morning


Morning, how are you this morning?


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Morning, how are you this morning?


 Tired, I only got 4 hours sleep last night. That use to be plenty for me but I need at least 6 hours nowadays


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> Tired, I only got 4 hours sleep last night. That use to be plenty for me but I need at least 6 hours nowadays


I had zero hours the last 4 days. I've been downstairs working out in the garage trying to get rid of all my anger and frustration.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nothing technical about it. I'm real-tired


Ken, you had an interest in crows, right?




They're really smart. Months ago, there was a news story here where man found a baby crow and tried raising him... He couldn't and returned the baby crow to its nest. It died. The very next year, the crows were flying towards him everyday and hitting him on the head. Whenever they have newborns, they do that. Poor old man.


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> Ken, you had an interest in crows, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're really smart. Months ago, there was a news story here where man found a baby crow and tried raising him... He couldn't and returned the baby crow to its nest. It died. The very next year, the crows were flying towards him everyday and hitting him on the head. Whenever they have newborns, they do that. Poor old man.


Sounds nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

G'day, all you tortoise ticklers.
Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning guys . Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Ken, you had an interest in crows, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're really smart. Months ago, there was a news story here where man found a baby crow and tried raising him... He couldn't and returned the baby crow to its nest. It died. The very next year, the crows were flying towards him everyday and hitting him on the head. Whenever they have newborns, they do that. Poor old man.


Try to do the right thing and these are the thanks you get. 
They mate for life. Raise their young together. If they get shot at while flying over, say a field, from then on they'll fly just out of bullet range, they mourn their dead often not returning to that location for the year. They have shown they will use a tool to get another tool to get food without ever being tested. They recognize human faces,(at least to the point of the bad ones). They can pick specific people out of a crowd. It goes on and on.

these are my friends.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Try to do the right thing and these are the thanks you get.
> They mate for life. Raise their young together. If they get shot at while flying over, say a field, from then on they'll fly just out of bullet range, they mourn their dead often not returning to that location for the year. They have shown they will use a tool to get another tool to get food without ever being tested. They recognize human faces,(at least to the point of the bad ones). They can pick specific people out of a crowd. It goes on and on.
> View attachment 133675
> these are my friends.


A judgement of crows.
A parliament of crows.
And, my favourite, a murder of crows.


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> I had zero hours the last 4 days. I've been downstairs working out in the garage trying to get rid of all my anger and frustration.


Go to bed you crazy SOB


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Morning guys . Is it Friday yet?


 I know, yesterday felt like a Thursday. Are we bbq this weekend.


----------



## smarch

Good morning.
At work this afternoon I have a mandatory 2 hour nap... I mean "training"


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Tired, I only got 4 hours sleep last night. That use to be plenty for me but I need at least 6 hours nowadays



lol age is creeping up on you.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Morning guys . Is it Friday yet?



No, thank goodness.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I know, yesterday felt like a Thursday. Are we bbq this weekend.



What was that address again.


----------



## Jacqui

It's Wacky Wednesday, enjoy it.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> It's Wacky Wednesday, enjoy it.


Don't rub it in. Times ticking away on me to get this job finished and people keep not showing up. Tic tock tic tock


----------



## mike taylor

Fire them and move on . Your house Sunday ?


----------



## Yvonne G

tortadise said:


> Wisteria? Are you sure you have a female plant? I believe both males and females will "seed" I have one that is a female and the seed pods are wild. They require a weird germination. They look like giant soft furry green beans and encapsulated are the seeds. Looking at them every spring they seem to germinate in the "green bean" sheath then are dispersed to the ground for soil germination. I don't know anything about plants really. But I've tried a few and they sprout up. Cool plant Yvonne,



I think that was Ken that mentioned wisteria. My plant is an empress tree. Its seed pods are in a cluster and they are round like nuts.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> Morning guys . Is it Friday yet?


Definitely.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Going to be a toasty one today, folks!


How is everyone?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## smarch

Went out running in downpours yesterday (because why let just a little rain stop me). Had loads of fun... In fact I think I was running and laughing for a good quarter mile!! And saw nice rainbows!
Running is my life.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I remember running....I think!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Going to be a toasty one today, folks!
> View attachment 133679
> 
> How is everyone?



Wanna trade? Yesterday was suppose to be in the 80s and instead was 95. Today is suppose to be 95, so worried about what it really might be.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> I remember running....I think!




Isn't that was those crazy youngsters do?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Went out running in downpours yesterday (because why let just a little rain stop me). Had loads of fun... In fact I think I was running and laughing for a good quarter mile!! And saw nice rainbows!
> Running is my life.
> 
> View attachment 133684
> 
> View attachment 133685



Anybody tell you that you are all wet?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's been a while since I had real knees.
Sure looks like fun.


----------



## dmmj

Time for a brief break 
HAIL SATAN (eats baby )
OK back to your lives


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's been a while since I had real knees.
> Sure looks like fun.



manmade ones or bad ones?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Anybody tell you that you are all wet?


"It's not sweat" is all my sister (the other one in the pic) had to say when I posted it lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Awww. The pause that refreshes …


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> manmade ones or bad ones?


Left one works O.K. but hurts when it rains. (It's fake.) The right one makes a clicking sound that makes me cringe. It's factory original with a couple arthroscopic surgeries.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Wanna trade? Yesterday was suppose to be in the 80s and instead was 95. Today is suppose to be 95, so worried about what it really might be.


! If you'd be better off with 90, sure.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I love living in Oregon 

http://www.inquisitr.com/2159164/th...rous-pitcher-gets-outed-for-being-amphibious/


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Isn't that was those crazy youngsters do?


Oh hey, crazy is how I explain it too lol


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Left one works O.K. but hurts when it rains. (It's fake.) The right one makes a clicking sound that makes me cringe. It's factory original with a couple arthroscopic surgeries.



My husband went through that with both knees. He eventually had his right knee replaced and over time had to have it re-replaced two more times. I still have the old artificial knee joints in my junk drawer. His body was making 'fingers' of scar tissue that wrapped around the replacement joint so it had to be removed. He eventually had that knee fused so he ended up with a stiff leg. Didn't stop him, though. He still rode his Harley and actually built a big 8 stall barn.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> My husband went through that with both knees. He eventually had his right knee replaced and over time had to have it re-replaced two more times. I still have the old artificial knee joints in my junk drawer. His body was making 'fingers' of scar tissue that wrapped around the replacement joint so it had to be removed. He eventually had that knee fused so he ended up with a stiff leg. Didn't stop him, though. He still rode his Harley and actually built a big 8 stall barn.


I ride sport bikes. Big ones and there is very little pain. I'll have to have it re done before I'm 100% retired and have Obama care...
These are all old high school and junior high school football injuries. I should have joined the Chess team instead.
I'm 50. those injuries never really heal 100%.


----------



## tortadise

Yvonne G said:


> I think that was Ken that mentioned wisteria. My plant is an empress tree. Its seed pods are in a cluster and they are round like nuts.


That's what I thoughts didn't look like a wisteria to me. But then again I'm not a huge plant savy person. Tropicals I can do no problem because of the greenhouse.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Fire them and move on . Your house Sunday ?


Yours or mine, you pick


----------



## dmmj

Riding is in the blood
Hail Satan


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning, Noel.
Or evening here.
have fun.


----------



## Abdulla6169

dmmj said:


> Time for a brief break
> HAIL SATAN (eats baby )
> OK back to your lives


Only one baby? YOURE A DISGRACE... WHAT A SHAME! YOURE WEAK. YOURE BLOODLINE IS WEAK. YOU WONT SURVIVE THE WINTER!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Noel.
> Or evening here.
> have fun.


Morning Adam


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Only one baby? YOURE A DISGRACE... WHAT A SHAME! YOURE WEAK. YOURE BLOODLINE IS WEAK. YOU WONT SURVIVE THE WINTER!


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Only one baby? YOURE A DISGRACE... WHAT A SHAME! YOURE WEAK. YOURE BLOODLINE IS WEAK. YOU WONT SURVIVE THE WINTER!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## dmmj

My doctor has me on a low baby diet


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TIP
Husbands : When playing your favourite music cd, simply turn up the sound to the volume you desire - then turn it down three notches.
This saves wifey having to do it.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Riding is in the blood
> Hail Satan



David... Remember religion...No No!


----------



## dmmj

Fine Hail (insert diety of your choice )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hail seafood diety.


----------



## tortadise

Frogs and Anoles are getting chunky in the greenhouse.
Snapped a pic of one of the frogs on a Bird of Paradise.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kawasaki....The God of speed.


----------



## mike taylor

Harley Davidson god of style .


----------



## Killerrookie

Mike stop killing chat!


----------



## Jacqui

On the way home from town, there was a big gator in the middle of the road.


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> On the way home from town, there was a big gator in the middle of the road.


Really? Did it show its teeth?


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Mike stop killing chat!



Chat never dies, it just takes admission breaks.

I am not admitting to anything, but I might have saw David helped at the admission desk at the funny farm...


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Really? Did it show its teeth?



Not to me.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Frogs and Anoles are getting chunky in the greenhouse.
> Snapped a pic of one of the frogs on a Bird of Paradise.



He is a happy looking fellow.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> On the way home from town, there was a big gator in the middle of the road.


No pictures?


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hail seafood diety.



Well that seems to have clammed David up.


----------



## Jacqui

Where, oh where, has our goddess of puns gone?


----------



## Jacqui

David, how are you doing?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Well that seems to have clammed David up.


He never had much mussel.
You're whelkome.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Where, oh where, has our goddess of puns gone?


I think she's banned herself to get some marking done.
Very shellfish of her.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He never had much mussel.
> You're whelkome.



Well he has been quite eel


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think she's banned herself to get some marking done.
> Very shellfish of her.



Well that little urchin.


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm lost... So confused.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Well he has been quite eel


No wonder he's crabby.
But he's not anemone, he's a friend. .


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think she's banned herself to get some marking done.
> Very shellfish of her.


Hi Everyone Adams right I've been working solidly the last few nights - in fact I pulled a mussel doing it, but hope you will whelkome me back with open
arms


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> I'm lost... So confused.



but we still love you


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Hi Everyone Adams right I've been working solidly the last few nights - in fact I pulled a mussel doing it, but hope you will whelkome me back with open
> arms



Whale, I GUESS we'll let you get by, just this once!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Everyone Adams right I've been working solidly the last few nights - in fact I pulled a mussel doing it, but hope you will whelkome me back with open
> arms


Did these already.
Just putting you in your plaice.


----------



## Moozillion

...I'm just floundering around in search of more puns...


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> but we still love you


I literally went "AWWWWW" out loud when I saw your post.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Whale, I GUESS we'll let you get by, just this once!


I banned myself on porpoise!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Whale, I GUESS we'll let you get by, just this once!


Don't carp on about it.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No wonder he's crabby.
> But he's not anemone, he's a friend. .



I thought I smelt a pun in here...


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did these already.
> Just putting you in your plaice.


Ah sorry =I should have known the codfather of puns would beat me to it


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn. You're too much.


----------



## Killerrookie

Is Donkey a pun?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yeah, she krills me. 


ZEROPILOT said:


> Lyn. You're too much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Is Donkey a pun?


Don't be an a=s.
Oh it won't let me do donkey jokes!


----------



## Lyn W

I see there's been a lot of sole searching going on here while I've been away


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't be an a=s.
> Oh it won't let me do donkey jokes!


It gets a kick out of stopping you


----------



## Killerrookie

Lol nice one Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't be an a=s.
> Oh it won't let me do donkey jokes!


but it's very brayve of you to try


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I see there's been a lot of sole searching going on here while I've been away


Fishful thinking, 
Thank cod you're back.


----------



## Lyn W

It's been a struggle to stay away - but I'm hooked


----------



## Lyn W

Did you hear about all that glassware that was found on Barbados ?- its the Pyrex of the Caribbean


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's been a struggle to stay away - but I'm hooked


A wreck, more like. 
Bought a book on ill octopuses today.
It cost me sick squid.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> On the way home from town, there was a big gator in the middle of the road.


No pictures?


----------



## AZtortMom

You guys are great


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> You guys are great


So are you, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What's deadly and lives at the bottom of the ocean?
Jack the Kipper.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A wreck, more like.
> Bought a book on ill octopuses today.
> It cost me sick squid.


I've got a bit of a haddock myself - I was going to take some tablet but parrots ate 'em all


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What's deadly and lives at the bottom of the ocean?
> Jack the Kipper.


Can you say that again please? I'm a little hard if herring.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> You guys are great


We are talking a load of carp really but thanks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've got a bit of a haddock myself - I was going to take some tablet but parrots ate 'em all


You aspirin' comedienne, you.


----------



## dmmj

I attended the secret society meeting today....... perhaps I have said to much.

Stop the puns! Or don't


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You aspirin' comedienne, you.


That's a bit of an exaggeration - and a bit hard to swallow


----------



## Lyn W

dmmj said:


> I attended the secret society meeting today....... perhaps I have said to much.
> 
> Stop the puns! Or don't


Did you play I spy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> I attended the secret society meeting today....... perhaps I have said to much.
> 
> Stop the puns! Or don't


Si! Serpently, monsieur.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's a bit of an exaggeration - and a bit hard to swallow


Well, at least you've stopped pill-fering my jokes.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, at least you've stopped pill-fering my jokes.


I don't think I can take it anymore


----------



## AZtortMom

Laughing too hard Lyn?


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Laughing too hard Lyn?


Certainly cheers me up trying to out wit Adam and other punsters!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui's been standing in while you've been away.
But she has to stand on top of a hill for her signal and has her mod work to do.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Jacqui's been standing in while you've been away.
> But she has to stand on top of a hill for her signal and has her mod work to do.


Poor Jacqui - Maybe she's got her antennae and ant hills confused But I'm sure she'd signal for assistance if she needed any.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, at least you've stopped pill-fering my jokes.



I have tooth ache and thinking of becoming a Bhuddst so I need to see if I can transcend dental medication.
........and on that note sadly I have to go again now as its past my bedtime but I've had fun as usual.
Haven't had chance to say Hi everyone and hope you are all well - but I do, and especially hope Wifey is feeling better Adam.
Prob be back Friday now so take care all and keep smiling


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> He is a happy looking fellow.


Indeed she is. The male hangs out about 40-50' away from where likes to stay. Her favorites are the spiny turtles, erosa, and Peruvians yellow foot enclosures , those pens have some of the largest plants and leaves


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have tooth ache and thinking of becoming a Bhuddst so I need to see if I can transcend dental medication.
> ........and on that note sadly I have to go again now as its past my bedtime but I've had fun as usual.
> Haven't had chance to say Hi everyone and hope you are all well - but I do, and especially hope Wifey is feeling better Adam.
> Prob be back Friday now so take care all and keep smiling


Good to have you back for a bit of light sparring.
Hope the work goes well.
Wifey's much better, but still a bit ill, ta. 
I'm well drilled in dental humour and I have a wall plaque to prove it.
C U Friday.


----------



## dmmj

Me at dialysis


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Indeed she is. The male hangs out about 40-50' away from where likes to stay. Her favorites are the spiny turtles, erosa, and Peruvians yellow foot enclosures , those pens have some of the largest plants and leaves



She has good taste to be with erosa and yellows.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> Me at dialysis
> 
> View attachment 133762



How about a nice smile, David? At least it gives you lots of time to be on the computer, no?


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> Me at dialysis
> 
> View attachment 133762


Feel better sir


----------



## bouaboua

Way too busy at work............But like to


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> Me at dialysis
> 
> View attachment 133762


They will take a good care of you. Just another while, you will be fresh and better! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Way too busy at work............But like to
> 
> View attachment 133765


Hi Steven *waves*


----------



## smarch

Today in our 2 hour mandatory training at work the new kid at work decided it was a great time to read his kindle... Spends his entire day on Facebook reads kindle in meetings apparently, and casually uses his phone all the time ... Sometimes I wonder why I bother being a good worker, karma isn't biting him in the butt yet...


----------



## smarch

Went out running 2 more miles tonight on my old high schools brand new track! It's so pretty, the local dunkins paid for half of it!


----------



## Killerrookie

smarch said:


> Went out running 2 more miles tonight on my old high schools brand new track! It's so pretty, the local dunkins paid for half of it!
> 
> View attachment 133766
> 
> View attachment 133767
> 
> View attachment 133768


Nothing's better than working out!! Besides Tortoises and food.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Today in our 2 hour mandatory training at work the new kid at work decided it was a great time to read his kindle... Spends his entire day on Facebook reads kindle in meetings apparently, and casually uses his phone all the time ... Sometimes I wonder why I bother being a good worker, karma isn't biting him in the butt yet...


It will, it will.
Just when he (and you) least expect it it will creep up and nobble him.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good morning people! 
I have a bio test. They're usually easy....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Good morning people!
> I have a bio test. They're usually easy....


Morning, Abdulla.
Good luck with that.


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> Good morning people!
> I have a bio test. They're usually easy....


Very easy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Take a look at the tortoise that was found wandering the streets in Madera, Calif:






I put a 'found' ad on Craigslist and in the Madera newspaper. If no one claims him in two weeks he'll be up for adoption.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> Take a look at the tortoise that was found wandering the streets in Madera, Calif:
> 
> View attachment 133781
> View attachment 133782
> View attachment 133783
> 
> 
> I put a 'found' ad on Craigslist and in the Madera newspaper. If no one claims him in two weeks he'll be up for adoption.


No way?!? You find him or someone else? Beautiful Sulcata for sure.


----------



## Yvonne G

Someone else found him and turned him in to me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Someone else found him and turned him in to me.


Did you read the “Wandering Tortoise" story I posted?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Went out running 2 more miles tonight on my old high schools brand new track! It's so pretty, the local dunkins paid for half of it!
> ]


I think you would enjoy yourself so much here in Oregon. I believe you would find many kindred spirits here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did you read the “Wandering Tortoise" story I posted?



I don't think so...doesn't sound familiar.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> I don't think so...doesn't sound familiar.


How big is he?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I don't think so...doesn't sound familiar.


Under “Sulcata Tortoise" section about 18 hrs ago.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Under “Sulcata Tortoise" section about 18 hrs ago.


20 lb'er traveled 7 miles in 2 days after escaping …that one looks a little bigger.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Take a look at the tortoise that was found wandering the streets in Madera, Calif:
> 
> View attachment 133781
> View attachment 133782
> View attachment 133783
> 
> 
> I put a 'found' ad on Craigslist and in the Madera newspaper. If no one claims him in two weeks he'll be up for adoption.


He's been brought up well.
Healthy, handsome looking chap.
Somebody, somewhere may be broken-hearted.


----------



## mike taylor

Well cleaned my porch with a pressure washer have some boards to replace . Man this old house is going to be the death of me . Some times I think I should pull some cash out of my IRA and buy a new house . Then when I'm old I won't have money for retirement . I could move to a nicer neighborhood and rent this place out . But no mater were you move you aren't going to like something . I guess I'll say in my old paid for house .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Well cleaned my porch with a pressure washer have some boards to replace . Man this old house is going to be the death of me . Some times I think I should pull some cash out of my IRA and buy a new house . Then when I'm old I won't have money for retirement . I could move to a nicer neighborhood and rent this place out . But no mater were you move you aren't going to like something . I guess I'll say in my old paid for house .


RUUUUUNNNN
HE'S BAAAAAACKK


----------



## Elohi

Hello.


----------



## Killerrookie

Elohi said:


> Hello.
> View attachment 133785


Hello and gorgeous leopard you have there.


----------



## Elohi

Killerrookie said:


> Hello and gorgeous leopard you have there.


Did I kill chat?


----------



## Elohi

Oops I didn't mean to quote you LOL.


----------



## Killerrookie

Lol no chats just very slow around this time.


----------



## Killerrookie

What's up with all these skin stuff? 
I know it spam but come on.


----------



## leigti

I bet the moderators are working overtime on this.


----------



## Killerrookie

The spam? I hate it. It's always around this time when the spammers come out from their dens.


----------



## leigti

I think it's because they are in other countries.


----------



## Killerrookie

Most likely. You excited for Jurassic World?


----------



## leigti

Nope. Never watched any of the others either. Sorry.


----------



## Killerrookie

leigti said:


> Nope. Never watched any of the others either. Sorry.


Really? Hmm so what do you like to do?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Killerrookie said:


> What's up with all these skin stuff?
> I know it spam but come on.


I flag those to help the moderators as often as I see them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Does that help them? I usually do a sweep when I log on in the morning.
I didn't know if it was actually helpful.


----------



## Killerrookie

Anyone need some skincare? Plenty of it here on TFO!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> Hello.
> View attachment 133785


That is a really beautiful tortoise.
Gorgeous.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is a really beautiful tortoise.
> Gorgeous.


Isn't it? I love her Leopards!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning all you wonderful tortoise and turtle lovers.
Let's all have a great day.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning all you wonderful tortoise and turtle lovers.
> Let's all have a great day.


How are you this fine morning Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Isn't it? I love her Leopards!


Morning, Austin.
I'm excited about Jurassic World


----------



## Killerrookie

Omg don't get started with that!!! I'm freaking peeing my pants for it to come out already!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And I'm rather looking forward to the 'Game of Thrones' season finalé.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I'm rather looking forward to the 'Game of Thrones' season finalé.


Never seen it.,,


----------



## Killerrookie

I have seen Grey's Anatomy tho and I love it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I have seen Grey's Anatomy tho and I love it.


Nope, saw that once, but did think it was pretty good.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, saw that once, but did think it was pretty good.


You should watch it from season 1. So what are you up too?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

What time of day is it where you are? Here it is 7:28 A.M. (eastern std time)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's very slow on chat at around 5 A.M.
It's the only time I can seem to keep up.


----------



## Killerrookie

ZEROPILOT said:


> What time of day is it where you are? Here it is 7:28 A.M. (eastern std time)


6:30 A.M.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey guys!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Here it's half past noon.
So good afternoon, chaps.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys!


Afternoon, Abdulla.
Bio exam easy as predicted?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I wondered. 
It's the same group awake when I am, but from all over the world it seems.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I only sleep two or three hours, and that pretty much when I need too, so may be here anytime.
Always lurking!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hows the wife?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hows the wife?


I can hear her choking as I type.
Still pretty bad, poor thing.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Abdulla.
> Bio exam easy as predicted?


Yeah. 4 hrs of studying for nothing...


----------



## Abdulla6169

I just finished shopping and had lunch.... I bought new headphones, for about $100... I hope they don't break down in a few months.... I'm trying to relax and messaging a few of my friends while listening to music. What are you up to?


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> Yeah. 4 hrs of studying for nothing...


I feel your pain.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Am the only one here who's having lots of problems with an iPhone? It seems to be breaking down. I'm going to buy a new by next week.*sigh* it heats really quickly, doesn't make calls sometimes, messages are working well....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I just finished shopping and had lunch.... I bought new headphones, for about $100... I hope they don't break down in a few months.... I'm trying to relax and messaging a few of my friends while listening to music. What are you up to?


Getting lunch together for wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Getting lunch together for wifey and Tidgy.


Where's my lunch?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I only sleep two or three hours, and that pretty much when I need too, so may be here anytime.
> Always lurking!


Cool. I sleep for 8 hrs and wake up tired as hell.... 
Wide awake when I want to sleep, sleepy when I wake up. Simply illogical!!!


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Today in our 2 hour mandatory training at work the new kid at work decided it was a great time to read his kindle... Spends his entire day on Facebook reads kindle in meetings apparently, and casually uses his phone all the time ... Sometimes I wonder why I bother being a good worker, karma isn't biting him in the butt yet...



Because you're a good worker. You shouldn't base your behavior on that of others.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

What food would be called lunch in Morocco?


----------



## jaizei

leigti said:


> I bet the moderators are working overtime on this.



Or sleeping


----------



## ZEROPILOT

jaizei, is it helpful to post a concern for spam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Where's my lunch?


It's breakfast where you are, but if you ask politely.........


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's breakfast where you are, but if you ask politely.........


GIVE ME THE FOOD!! Please.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm not a breakfast person.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Cool. I sleep for 8 hrs and wake up tired as hell....
> Wide awake when I want to sleep, sleepy when I wake up. Simply illogical!!!


Simply human...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> What food would be called lunch in Morocco?


I know that cheese is involved.


----------



## Killerrookie

ZEROPILOT said:


> I know that cheese is involved.


You just reminded me about something I took a pic of.... 


Cheeeesssseeee!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> What food would be called lunch in Morocco?


Moroccans eat little for breakfast and then a big lunch, often sleeping afterwards.
Couscous is traditional on A Friday, but other days it could be anything from fish, to kebabs or tajines, even pizza or chicken and chips.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> GIVE ME THE FOOD!! Please.


Better, but no banana.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Moroccans eat little for breakfast and then a big lunch, often sleeping afterwards.
> Couscous is traditional on A Friday, but other days it could be anything from fish, to kebabs or tajines, even pizza or chicken and chips.


Sounds like my eating and sleep patterns


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Better, but no banana.


I hate Bananas.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Do you like all cheeses or do you have a favorite? (for future reference)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not a breakfast person.


I am!
Often have a full English, bacon, eggs, sausages, mushrooms, black pudding, fried bread, fried tomatoes, baked beans, hash browns.....
YUUUUUMMMMYYYYYY.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I know that cheese is involved.


How did you guess????


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am!
> Often have a full English, bacon, eggs, sausages, mushrooms, black pudding, fried bread, fried tomatoes, baked beans, hash browns.....
> YUUUUUMMMMYYYYYY.


Maybe I could reconsider. I might yet have to beg.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> You just reminded me about something I took a pic of....
> View attachment 133790
> 
> Cheeeesssseeee!!!


Quite, quite beautiful.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

How do ya'll feel about SWISS? My favorite.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Do you like all cheeses or do you have a favorite? (for future reference)


I love all PROPER cheese, not processed rubbish.
Favourite varies, but a crumbly Cheshire is always high on the list.


----------



## Killerrookie

Adam I bet you can name every cheese out there.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

What about brie? (Mispelled)
Tastes like ear wax to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> How do ya'll feel about SWISS? My favorite.


Swiss is a generic American name.
Swiss cheese to me includes about three hundred different types.
I love Emmantal,Gruyère, Maasdam.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Adam I bet you can name every cheese out there.


Pretty much, but there are thousands.
But I have 40+ years of experience and have been on courses!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I like most Americans don't take cheese very seriously, I suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> What about brie? (Mispelled)
> Tastes like ear wax to me.


No, it's lovely, and not misspelled.


----------



## Killerrookie

I like my Kraft sliced cheese.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good day to you all. I just got a customer. 
Gotta go. Be back later on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I like most Americans don't take cheese very seriously, I suppose.


I've never had American cheese, but it sounds a bit grim.
But you get lots of lovely imported stuff there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I like my Kraft sliced cheese.


Moderate in burgers.
Otherwise good only for sealing cracks in the wall.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good day to you all. I just got a customer.
> Gotta go. Be back later on.


Hope you make some money.
Catch you later.


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> jaizei, is it helpful to post a concern for spam?



Reporting a post yes, posting a comment in the spam thread no.


----------



## Killerrookie

You must like Macaroni right?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

jaizei said:


> Reporting a post yes, posting a comment in the spam thread no.


Gotcha. I'm just a smarta-- as you might have noticed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> You must like Macaroni right?


Macaroni cheese, yes.
I like pasta anyway.
Here, the general word for pasta is 'macarounia', after their favourite type.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Reporting a post yes, posting a comment in the spam thread no.


Why no comments?
Does it make it harder for you? 
If so, sorry, 'cos I've done it once or twice, too.
Think I'm smart, but pointless, really.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I wondered if anyone read those comments. Some of those ads are just so funny.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> How do ya'll feel about SWISS? My favorite.


MY FAVORITE TOO!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> You just reminded me about something I took a pic of....
> View attachment 133790
> 
> Cheeeesssseeee!!!


 DON'T do this!!!!! 
Adam might become comatose...or manic...


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am!
> Often have a full English, bacon, eggs, sausages, mushrooms, black pudding, fried bread, fried tomatoes, baked beans, hash browns.....
> YUUUUUMMMMYYYYYY.


WHAT is ((shudder))  'black pudding' ???????


----------



## Moozillion

At work, so off to Morning Report I go...(waves)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> MY FAVORITE TOO!!!


Great minds think alike MOO!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why no comments?
> Does it make it harder for you?
> If so, sorry, 'cos I've done it once or twice, too.
> Think I'm smart, but pointless, really.




Reporting (flagging) posts brings them to our attention, just making a comment doesn't. You are more than free to make those comments, but they don't help. Today was abnormal in the number that actually got through, the spam filter catches most of them. See below, the red 52 is the number of spam posts that were automatically flagged by the forums software and never visible.


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wondered if anyone read those comments. Some of those ads are just so funny.




If the threads title is obviously spam, then no; it's faster to delete from the forum view instead of going into each thread.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks for the clarification as well as the help in getting rid of the spam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> DON'T do this!!!!!
> Adam might become comatose...or manic...


Or, bizarrely, both at the same time.
Morning, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WHAT is ((shudder))  'black pudding' ???????


Congealed blood and fat of pig squished into a sausage, then sliced and fried.
Lovely.
The Irish do a white version.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Congealed blood and fat of pig squished into a sausage, then sliced and fried.
> Lovely.
> The Irish do a white version.




Ah, good ol blood pudding.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Reporting (flagging) posts brings them to our attention, just making a comment doesn't. You are more than free to make those comments, but they don't help. Today was abnormal in the number that actually got through, the spam filter catches most of them. See below, the red 52 is the number of spam posts that were automatically flagged by the forums software and never visible.
> 
> View attachment 133797


Thank you for clearing that up.
Very helpful and informative.
And thanks to you and the other mods for clearing away the junk.
Though some of them are funny and tempting to comment on, so I may flag and type nonsense, too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> How big is he?



I haven't weighed him yet, but about 40 or 50lbs.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Well cleaned my porch with a pressure washer have some boards to replace . Man this old house is going to be the death of me . Some times I think I should pull some cash out of my IRA and buy a new house . Then when I'm old I won't have money for retirement . I could move to a nicer neighborhood and rent this place out . But no mater were you move you aren't going to like something . I guess I'll say in my old paid for house .



After I retired (and my husband had died) I traded house with my daughter. She had an old, very small, 2 bedroom house and I had a BIG house on 5 acres. I spent my IRA getting this dinky house up to grade - new carpets and drapes, paint, remodel the bathroom, kitchen, etc. I have no money in savings anymore, however, I live quite comfortably in my little house (under the bridge). What's money for if not to spend?


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> I think it's because they are in other countries.



Mostly in Pakistan.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wondered if anyone read those comments. Some of those ads are just so funny.



The spam threads are not put up by real people, but 'bots. None of them are ever seen again by the spammer. So comments don't do anything.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> The spam threads are not put up by real people, but 'bots. None of them are ever seen again by the spammer. So comments don't do anything.


I only comment to amuse myself. If I comment at all.
I usually just flag it as spam.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Mostly in Pakistan.


Really?!?!!??! How interesting!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> No pictures?



why would I take a picture of a piece blown off a truck tire?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Congealed blood and fat of pig squished into a sausage, then sliced and fried.
> Lovely.
> The Irish do a white version.


OMG!!!!  Don't save any for me, thanks!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> OMG!!!!  Don't save any for me, thanks!!!


I'll post you some.
It's one of those things that sounds awful, but tastes wonderful.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Well cleaned my porch with a pressure washer have some boards to replace . Man this old house is going to be the death of me . Some times I think I should pull some cash out of my IRA and buy a new house . Then when I'm old I won't have money for retirement . I could move to a nicer neighborhood and rent this place out . But no mater were you move you aren't going to like something . I guess I'll say in my old paid for house .



Old houses are great, but always needing something. I need to tear out two of my porches. I figure if I replace the one, it will cost more then the value of the entire house.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> Old houses are great, but always needing something. I need to tear out two of my porches. I figure if I replace the one, it will cost more then the value of the entire house.


How old is old.? Mine was built in 1976 and I've got some copper pipes failing here and there from someone using liquid drain cleaner...


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> why would I take a picture of a piece blown off a truck tire?



This was the "alligator" of which you spoke? LOL!! That went right over my head. It never occurred to me that alligators don't live in the cornfield where you live!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll post you some.
> It's one of those things that sounds awful, but tastes wonderful.


 No, NO- REALLY!!! Don't trouble yourself on my account!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> How old is old.? Mine was built in 1976 and I've got some copper pipes failing here and there from someone using liquid drain cleaner...



My house was built in the '50's. A few years ago the galvanized hot water pipe (under the cement slab, naturally!) rusted out and flooded the back part of my house. New carpets soaked! Now the hot water is carried through plastic pipes!


----------



## Moozillion

Moozillion said:


> No, NO- REALLY!!! Don't trouble yourself on my account!!!!


...and don't even MENTION sweetbreads or brains...


----------



## Moozillion

I'm supposed to be working...better turn my phone off so I won't succumb to the siren song of TFO...


----------



## smarch

Got a red bull because I was super exhausted this morning... Well I now am still exhausted but feel like running and screaming around the office. And too hyped to even focus on work... Or anything. That was a mistake. And I still just want a nap.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> How old is old.? Mine was built in 1976 and I've got some copper pipes failing here and there from someone using liquid drain cleaner...



Mine are over 100, maybe closer to 125 now.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> This was the "alligator" of which you spoke? LOL!! That went right over my head. It never occurred to me that alligators don't live in the cornfield where you live!



lol nobody got the gator comment. Truck drivers call the blown tires hunks gators.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> No, NO- REALLY!!! Don't trouble yourself on my account!!!!


Oh, ok.
More for me !
I'll send you some cheese.


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> ...and don't even MENTION sweetbreads or brains...



I have a cow tongue in the frig, how about it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ...and don't even MENTION sweetbreads or brains...


Yummy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm supposed to be working...better turn my phone off so I won't succumb to the siren song of TFO...


Come to TFO!!!!!!
Come to Chat!!!!!!
Eat cheeeeesssseeee.
You cannot escape.


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> I'm supposed to be working...better turn my phone off so I won't succumb to the siren song of TFO...



Does that actually work?


----------



## Jacqui

It has been so wonderful cool this am after last night's rain. Everytime the breeze caresses my skin, it's like a sensual ahhhhhh moment. Now though the cloud cover is breaking up allowing the sun to shine and steam to rise. Variety is the spice of the day.


----------



## Jacqui

oh yeah, Good Morning TFO!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, Jacqui.
The muse has hold of you again, I see.
very poetic.


----------



## Yvonne G

Let's all hear it for Yvonne. All together now, one...two...three: AW! Poor Yvonne!!!

I got stung by a bee yesterday and today my arm has this BIG swollen section below my elbow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Let's all hear it for Yvonne. All together now, one...two...three: AW! Poor Yvonne!!!
> 
> I got stung by a bee yesterday and today my arm has this BIG swollen section below my elbow.
> 
> View attachment 133808


AW! Poor Yvonne!!!
Or as we say here, " Miskeena, Yvonne." 
That looks horrid.
I've been bitten by snakes and spiders, stung by jellyfish and scorpions, but never stung by a bee or a wasp.
Hope the swelling goes down soon.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Let's all hear it for Yvonne. All together now, one...two...three: AW! Poor Yvonne!!!
> 
> I got stung by a bee yesterday and today my arm has this BIG swollen section below my elbow.
> 
> View attachment 133808


Holy Guacamole! Are you allergic? What kind bee? That must be nasty painful!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Let's all hear it for Yvonne. All together now, one...two...three: AW! Poor Yvonne!!!
> 
> I got stung by a bee yesterday and today my arm has this BIG swollen section below my elbow.
> 
> View attachment 133808



Poor Yvonne!


----------



## Jacqui

You always swell so much?


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff is allergic to bees. He wont leave his truck, if a trucker with a load of bees is any where near him.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Let's all hear it for Yvonne. All together now, one...two...three: AW! Poor Yvonne!!!
> 
> I got stung by a bee yesterday and today my arm has this BIG swollen section below my elbow.
> 
> View attachment 133808


Did you try a baking soda paste? That's what my mum always put on me when I was a youngin... I had a habit of literally running into bees. I was on a swing and swung into one once then was on my bike and ride into one a different time... They don't like that very much. But at least it wasn't like my brother who when little somehow got one in his onesie... The total sting count was I think 15...


----------



## Momof4

Poor Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Poor Yvonne!



I just barely brushed the plant the bee was sitting on and he got me. Darned critter anyway! I pulled out the stinger. It burned a bit, but wasn't as painful as others I've had. Today it's itchy as hell. I just want to gouge my fingernails over it. ARGH!


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw, thank you! I feel so loved!!


----------



## Elohi

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is a really beautiful tortoise.
> Gorgeous.


Thank you. He's such a cool guy.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, thank you! I feel so loved!!



You are loved!


----------



## Momof4

I miss you guys! It's been so busy with end of the year school functions that I'm just spent in the evenings. 
Today is the last day of school for my kiddos! YAY!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sorry to stop the flow here, but I just learned that Tops has stopped making BAZOOKA gum. I've got to buy a bunch before I can't find it anymore. It keeps my wife, Kelly happy!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, thank you! I feel so loved!!


As well you should. Remember Maggie asking if I was “hitting" on you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> I miss you guys! It's been so busy with end of the year school functions that I'm just spent in the evenings.
> Today is the last day of school for my kiddos! YAY!!


Well we've all kinda missed you as well…


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well we've all kinda missed you as well…



Kinda?


----------



## smarch

I'm literally so exhausted that the toilet paper dispensers at work look like nice head rests/pillows...


----------



## JAYGEE

Been there lol. I used to go to work go to the bathroom and lock the door. Take the paper towels roll and a Hoodie and I was good for an hour or two.


----------



## smarch

JAYGEE said:


> Been there lol. I used to go to work go to the bathroom and lock the door. Take the paper towels roll and a Hoodie and I was good for an hour or two.


Well I mean I work in a department of all men... So it'd be a while until they found me lol. Thankfully my dads understanding how crappy I feel right now and is cool with me going home early.... I must look sick or something. Hopefully I can nap it off to enjoy Jurassic World tonight


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Kinda?


Hell, you've got a sword! 
We all missed you so much that collectively our earlobes tingled with delight when you logged in! (Dodged that one)


----------



## mike taylor

It's hot ! 95! Is too hot !


----------



## AZtortMom

Whew! Finally caught up!
Morning peeps


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, thank you! I feel so loved!!


You are, but i feel sorry for the bee.
She got the worst of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I miss you guys! It's been so busy with end of the year school functions that I'm just spent in the evenings.
> Today is the last day of school for my kiddos! YAY!!


YAY!!
Also.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Kinda?


A bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Whew! Finally caught up!
> Morning peeps


Hello, Noel.
Have a good morning/afternoon/evening.
(Delete as appropriate.)


----------



## Myroli

Killerrookie said:


> I have seen Grey's Anatomy tho and I love it.


Right?!!? It's awesome


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> I miss you guys! It's been so busy with end of the year school functions that I'm just spent in the evenings.
> Today is the last day of school for my kiddos! YAY!!


YAAAAYYYYY! For them too


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Whew! Finally caught up!
> Morning peeps


Hello! Still working on it...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> Well I mean I work in a department of all men... So it'd be a while until they found me lol. Thankfully my dads understanding how crappy I feel right now and is cool with me going home early.... I must look sick or something. Hopefully I can nap it off to enjoy Jurassic World tonight


Aww, you're going tonight? I'm jealous. 
I hope you feel better!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Come to TFO!!!!!!
> Come to Chat!!!!!!
> Eat cheeeeesssseeee.
> You cannot escape.


*Come baaack....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

No. 


Jacqui said:


> Does that actually work?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Let's all hear it for Yvonne. All together now, one...two...three: AW! Poor Yvonne!!!
> 
> I got stung by a bee yesterday and today my arm has this BIG swollen section below my elbow.
> 
> View attachment 133808


!!!
Try meat tenderizer mixed with honey. It's very cool, and reduces the swelling a bit!
I hope it gets better!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well we've all kinda missed you as well…


'Kinda'?!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> It's hot ! 95! Is too hot !


Too hot indeed! How are the torts?
It's 81' here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, Yellow.
Good day?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good day to you all. I just got a customer.
> Gotta go. Be back later on.


Have a great day, until then


----------



## mike taylor

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Too hot indeed! How are the torts?
> It's 81' here.


They are good .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Yellow.
> Good day?


Hello mr! (less confusing than [fatherof] Tidgy)
Just fine. How are you?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Reporting a post yes, posting a comment in the spam thread no.


Oh, my... I didn't know that. I'll just report them next time.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Moozillion said:


> WHAT is ((shudder))  'black pudding' ???????


All the gooey stuff many people wouldn't consider eating on their own.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wondered if anyone read those comments. Some of those ads are just so funny.


I read one once that was something about a dog ocean. Laughable 


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why no comments?
> Does it make it harder for you?
> If so, sorry, 'cos I've done it once or twice, too.
> Think I'm smart, but pointless, really.


I've commented, too... hard not to, sometimes they are just so silly 
Sorry, mods!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I scared everyone off


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I read one once that was something about a dog ocean. Laughable
> 
> I've commented, too... hard not to, sometimes they are just so silly
> Sorry, mods!


Harmless fun, it seems.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I scared everyone off


No, i'm still here, for what it's worth.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, i'm still here, for what it's worth.


Lyn let you out of the closet??


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm here too


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Aww, you're going tonight? I'm jealous.
> I hope you feel better!!!


On that note... @smarch, let us know how it is, if you go!
I know Killer's going, but I don't know if it's tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Lyn let you out of the closet??


Gillian beat her up.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi folks !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I'm here too


Goody.
Nice to have you around for a bit.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gillian beat her up.


Oh... right... I read that one. 
Good thing is everyone's okay


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello Yellow. Nice seeing you here. Or not seeing you, as the case may be here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> On that note... @smarch, let us know how it is, if you go!
> I know Killer's going, but I don't know if it's tonight.


I think he said Friday, but not sure


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> I'm here too


Hello! What're you up to? 
EDIT- Creating contractions, again


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think he said Friday, but not sure


Well, it's 'out' Friday, but he's being fancy, it might be the midnight release.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello Yellow. Nice seeing you here. Or not seeing you, as the case may be here.


Hello, ZERO! 

PretendChat is a busy place, and it's only been since Tuesday... or maybe Monday...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello, ZERO!
> 
> PretendChat is a busy place, and it's only been since Tuesday... or maybe Monday...


This time of day the speed of the posts here on pretend chat is so fast that by the time I respond to any post, two more pages have gone by.
So, hello tortoise friends .......And good bye before my fingers cramp!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello! What're you up to?
> EDIT- Creating contractions, again


Hi Yellow I was just moving sprinklers around and making sure the torts were staying cool. Yup, they are doing good *thumbs up*


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> On that note... @smarch, let us know how it is, if you go!
> I know Killer's going, but I don't know if it's tonight.


Oh I'm definitely going tonight either way, the tickets have been bought for a while now. I'm home just trying to choose a movie to veg out in front of to relax. It's a tension headache cuz it's in my jaws too, I'll be ok once I relax (almost tempted to grab a mikes but then my parents wouldn't let me drive tonight...)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, it's 'out' Friday, but he's being fancy, it might be the midnight release.


I can get a version dubbed in Hindi tonight if I want.
But I think I'll wait.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night Adam. 
Cheesy dreams!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Yellow I was just moving sprinklers around and making sure the torts were staying cool. Yup, they are doing good *thumbs up*


Hot sun today, too?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can get a version dubbed in Hindi tonight if I want.
> But I think I'll wait.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hot sun today, too?


Yup. About 100


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Yup. About 100


 Very toasty... good thing the torts are staying cool and hydrated!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night Adam.
> Cheesy dreams!


Night, Ed.
Sleep, well.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hell, you've got a sword!
> We all missed you so much that collectively our earlobes tingled with delight when you logged in! (Dodged that one)



I do have a sword and I'm not afraid to use it


----------



## puffinboots

Hello good looking people , how are you all ?


----------



## AZtortMom

puffinboots said:


> Hello good looking people , how are you all ?


Hi there  *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Very toasty... good thing the torts are staying cool and hydrated!


Me too


----------



## smarch

Turns out my relax movie is Jurassic park... This is the 3rd time this week I'm watching it and I watched the third one once too (and this isn't the most times I've watched it in a week either...)

Anyways heads getting better I'm relaxing. Now bye, back to relaxing and away from technology to get the head better!


----------



## puffinboots

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Very toasty... good thing the torts are staying cool and hydrated!


 Its hitting over 48*c Around 120*F , I spray their enclosure with water twice a day. My year old babies seem to have grown very quickly this past month. Waiting now for eggs to hatch , any day now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffinboots said:


> Hello good looking people , how are you all ?


Well, that's excluded me already.
Ta.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Turns out my relax movie is Jurassic park... This is the 3rd time this week I'm watching it and I watched the third one once too (and this isn't the most times I've watched it in a week either...)
> 
> Anyways heads getting better I'm relaxing. Now bye, back to relaxing and away from technology to get the head better!


Nothing like dinosaurs munching on people to make one relaxed, eh?
I love it too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffinboots said:


> Its hitting over 48*c Around 120*F , I spray their enclosure with water twice a day. My year old babies seem to have grown very quickly this past month. Waiting now for eggs to hatch , any day now.


That's pretty hot.
Haven't got there yet.
Probably only in August.


----------



## puffinboots

Has Bea been around of late?


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone. 

Has anybody recently heard from Lyn?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, that's excluded me already.
> Ta.


I don't think so, but Wifey's the one to we can ask!


----------



## puffinboots

Hello Gillian how are you ? Well I hope


----------



## Gillian M

puffinboots said:


> Hello good looking people , how are you all ?


I wonder WHO is meant to answer here.


----------



## puffinboots

I think we all look good if we have a smile on our faces


----------



## Gillian M

puffinboots said:


> Hello Gillian how are you ? Well I hope


Thanks a lot your question. So.....am I one of the 'good looking' people? hmmm.

Am fine and how are you? Great, I hope. Enjoy the evening.


----------



## puffinboots

ok gotta go , night all


----------



## Gillian M

puffinboots said:


> ok gotta go , night all





puffinboots said:


> ok gotta go , night all


Good night and....SWEET DREAMS.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm exhausted.... I did a test today, from 8-10 am. Then I went to the mall and shopped for a bit and had lunch with a relative. Then I came back home for an hour and I left with a few friends to the cinema, ate dinner, and talked for a few hours. Then, it was about 11 pm, and it took me an hour to reach home.... I'll use the Internet for an hour or two then go to sleep. 
*yawn*


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffinboots said:


> ok gotta go , night all


Bye puff! Good night!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Yup. About 100


Hi and hope you are well.

Lucky you! Although we deal with degrees Celcius here, I do realize that 100 degrees Fahrenheit is pretty, isn't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffinboots said:


> Has Bea been around of late?


Yes, she was on earlier, seemed fine.
Not on quite so much because of her work.
Later tonight, i hope she'll be on


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I don't think so, but Wifey's the one to we can ask!


Yes, but she is biased and short sighted and bonkers.
She thinks I'm gorgeous, poor deluded creature.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffinboots said:


> I think we all look good if we have a smile on our faces


I just look insane.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, but she is biased and short sighted and bonkers.
> She thinks I'm gorgeous, poor deluded creature.


Love is blind. Would you expect a flying blind-folded baby to shoot anything right?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffinboots said:


> ok gotta go , night all


No, don't go!!!
You only just got back!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm exhausted.... I did a test today, from 8-10 am. Then I went to the mall and shopped for a bit and had lunch with a relative. Then I came back home for an hour and I left with a few friends to the cinema, ate dinner, and talked for a few hours. Then, it was about 11 pm, and it took me an hour to reach home.... I'll use the Internet for an hour or two then go to sleep.
> *yawn*


Evening, Abdulla.
You're young and supposed to be full of energy.
Not old and knackered like me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Love is blind. Would you expect a flying blind-folded baby to shoot anything right?


Yeah, but wifey is hardly a flying blind-folded baby and I wouldn't trust her with a gun.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Did you try a baking soda paste? That's what my mum always put on me when I was a youngin... I had a habit of literally running into bees. I was on a swing and swung into one once then was on my bike and ride into one a different time... They don't like that very much. But at least it wasn't like my brother who when little somehow got one in his onesie... The total sting count was I think 15...



I thought a bee could only sting once and then lost it's stinger during the bite?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, thank you! I feel so loved!!



That's cuz you are loved.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, but she is biased and short sighted and bonkers.
> She thinks I'm gorgeous, poor deluded creature.


She must be....RIGHT.

No wonder Tidgy was getting jealous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I thought a bee could only sting once and then lost it's stinger during the bite?


Only honey bees.
Other types of bee can sting multiple times and be ok.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry to stop the flow here, but I just learned that Tops has stopped making BAZOOKA gum. I've got to buy a bunch before I can't find it anymore. It keeps my wife, Kelly happy!



 Another one bites the dust.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> She must be....RIGHT.
> 
> No wonder Tidgy was getting jealous.


Not really sure that being fancied by one's tortoise counts for much either.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Kinda?



okay, it was more a sorta we missed ya.

Kidding you leave a large hole when your gone.


----------



## Gillian M

Good night everyone and SWEET DREAMS. Am exhausted and MUST go to bed.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Well I mean I work in a department of all men... So it'd be a while until they found me lol. Thankfully my dads understanding how crappy I feel right now and is cool with me going home early.... I must look sick or something. Hopefully I can nap it off to enjoy Jurassic World tonight



Good thing your nit my child. My rule was if you are too sick for school or work, then you are too sick/tired for J Park, too.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not really sure that being fancied by one's tortoise counts for much either.


You never know.


----------



## Gillian M

Good night everyone and SWEET DREAMS.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Night Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night everyone and SWEET DREAMS.


Night night, Gillian.
Hope you can get a few untroubled hours tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only honey bees.
> Other types of bee can sting multiple times and be ok.



Well that explains it. Only a honey bee would sting anybody in my family because they are all so sweet. (the family is sweet)


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only honey bees.
> Other types of bee can sting multiple times and be ok.



I always thought it was only wasps who did that.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night everyone and SWEET DREAMS. Am exhausted and MUST go to bed.



Night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Well that explains it. Only a honey bee would sting anybody in my family because they are all so sweet. (the family is sweet)


HI've an idea they're not at all waspish.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I thought a bee could only sting once and then lost it's stinger during the bite?



Yup. When a bee stings you the whole back end of his body get detached and stays with the stinger, which is in your skin. While a wasp can re-sting you numerous times.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Yup. When a bee stings you the whole back end of his body get detached and stays with the stinger, which is in your skin. While a wasp can re-sting you numerous times.


Honey bees are strange little things:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I always thought it was only wasps who did that.


Common misconception, many wasps do not sting at all, some sting once, like the honey bee and then die and only a few, including the common wasp can sting multiple times.
It's just based on the two most common species humans encounter.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yup. When a bee stings you the whole back end of his body get detached and stays with the stinger, which is in your skin. While a wasp can re-sting you numerous times.



Adam says we are wrong. That what we were taught only applies to honey bees.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Yup. When a bee stings you the whole back end of his body get detached and stays with the stinger, which is in your skin. While a wasp can re-sting you numerous times.


Only the honey bee. its stinger, the end of the abdomen, digestive tract and some muscles are ripped out and it dies.
Other bees are fine.


----------



## Jacqui

I prefer to. not get stung by any and try to avoid encounters. My inside cats love nothing better then going after a wasp or muddobber.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I prefer to. not get stung by any and try to avoid encounters. My inside cats love nothing better then going after a wasp or muddobber.


muddobber?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> muddobber?


Wiki says:
Mud dauber (sometimes called "dirt dauber," "dirt digger," "dirt dobber," "dirt diver", or "mud wasp") is a name commonly applied to a number of wasps from either the family Sphecidae or Crabronidae that build their nests from mud. Mud daubers, as they belong to different families, are variable in appearance, but most are long, slender wasps about 1-inch (25 mm) in length;.[1] The name refers to the nests that are made by the female wasps, which consist of mud molded into place by the wasp's mandibles. Mud daubers are not aggressive and stings are very uncommon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Wiki says:
> Mud dauber (sometimes called "dirt dauber," "dirt digger," "dirt dobber," "dirt diver", or "mud wasp") is a name commonly applied to a number of wasps from either the family Sphecidae or Crabronidae that build their nests from mud. Mud daubers, as they belong to different families, are variable in appearance, but most are long, slender wasps about 1-inch (25 mm) in length;.[1] The name refers to the nests that are made by the female wasps, which consist of mud molded into place by the wasp's mandibles. Mud daubers are not aggressive and stings are very uncommon.
> View attachment 133861


Thanks, Abdulla.
Yes, know them as mud wasps.
Nice photo.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Honey bees are strange little things:
> View attachment 133860


Look at you all, being smart and talking about bees. Here I am looking for cool photos online.


----------



## puffinboots

Lisbeth Salander had a wasp tattooed on her neck !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Look at you all, being smart and talking about bees. Here I am looking for cool photos online.


And succeeding.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffinboots said:


> Lisbeth Salander had a wasp tattooed on her neck !


But had it removed.


----------



## puffinboots

I think Yvonne should get a supply of antihistamine tabs just in case she gets stung again . I was stung by a few once on my face & lost consciousness. Very scary.


Tidgy's Dad said:


> But had it removed.


oh yes I forgot , but she kept the dragon .


----------



## puffinboots

My kindle is on charger its the only way I can get to sleep, I've now returned to Dickens . Nicholas Nickleby , who was born in Dawlish & educated in Exeter. Wonder if he had a Devonshire accent ? If that fails I also have a radio always tuned to BBC World Service.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffinboots said:


> I think Yvonne should get a supply of antihistamine tabs just in case she gets stung again . I was stung by a few once on my face & lost consciousness. Very scary.
> 
> oh yes I forgot , but she kept the dragon .


She did.
i'm rather afraid of getting stung, because I never have been, but I've always been happy, if slightly nervous with bees or wasps crawling on me.
i think if you panic and flail at them, then they sting.


----------



## puffinboots

My phone was bombarded with emails from TFO, so had to come back to make sure they are switched off. My server cut short my fun & games on my phone when I receive too many messages.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffinboots said:


> My kindle is on charger its the only way I can get to sleep, I've now returned to Dickens . Nicholas Nickleby , who was born in Dawlish & educated in Exeter. Wonder if he had a Devonshire accent ? If that fails I also have a radio always tuned to BBC World Service.


One of my favourite Dickens tales. 
I used to have a Somerset accent, but changed it when I started university as no one took me seriously.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffinboots said:


> My phone was bombarded with emails from TFO, so had to come back to make sure they are switched off. My server cut short my fun & games on my phone when I receive too many messages.


What about combining your old and new accounts ?
Josh can do it, i hear.


----------



## Momof4

puffinboots said:


> My phone was bombarded with emails from TFO, so had to come back to make sure they are switched off. My server cut short my fun & games on my phone when I receive too many messages.



How do you stop email notifications??


----------



## puffinboots

yeaa I'm quite self-conscious about my accent , I think people see me as a freakin' milkmaid with straw sticking out of my hair .Then after I read that Elizabeth 1st mocked Sir Walter Raleigh I felt better 
Yes I know they can bring back my accounts if they like , I will ask them sometime when they aren't too busy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> How do you stop email notifications??


I tried and it blocked my account.
Had to enter a new e-mail address.


----------



## puffinboots

Momof4 said:


> How do you stop email notifications??


You go to the Forums page ( the beginning) & click on your name , you will see a list . There you will see preferences ,it gives you a long list.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffinboots said:


> yeaa I'm quite self-conscious about my accent , I think people see me as a freakin' milkmaid with straw sticking out of my hair .Then after I read that Elizabeth 1st mocked Sir Walter Raleigh I felt better
> Yes I know they can bring back my accounts if they like , I will ask them sometime when they aren't too busy.


I still slip back into it when i'm drunk! 
Love it really, just the stereotype I don't like.


----------



## puffinboots

Well I think it worked , I did it once before a long time ago.


----------



## puffinboots

I hardly ever speak in English , another good reason to keep coming in here . When I get with my English cousins I get broader. But then I find myself speaking in pidgeon English to Indian people lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

puffinboots said:


> I hardly ever speak in English , another good reason to keep coming in here . When I get with my English cousins I get broader. But then I find myself speaking in pidgeon English to Indian people lol.


I rarely speak English either.
That's why i teach it a little, lest I forget! 
Then I use bad English on here.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I speak lots of English here. Almost everyone in school speaks American English...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I speak lots of English here. Almost everyone in school speaks American English...


Only a few here speak English at all, and the exams are in English English, so to speak.
I help with the English for people doing science papers for Masters and Doctorates, too.
These are also in English English, but American English is catching on with some of the youth, which is fine.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only a few here speak English at all, and the exams are in English English, so to speak.
> I help with the English for people doing science papers for Masters and Doctorates, too.
> These are also in English English, but American English is catching on with some of the youth, which is fine.


I think American English is gaining popularity because of movies and the Internet.


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> I thought a bee could only sting once and then lost it's stinger during the bite?


I've been told that honeybees die when they sting because the barb on their stinger stays in their target and gets ripped out of their bodies, so they can only ever sting once.

But several types of BUMBLE BEE have straight stingers with NO BARB, so they keep their stinger intact and can sting multiple times. I know this to be true because we had a swarm of bumble bees inhabit an empty bird house. Any time anyone went in the back yard they got stung and we had to get a professional bee-removal guy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I think American English is gaining popularity because of movies and the Internet.


Yup, pop culture, TV, movies, music, internet, commercials, 'cool' youngsters, globalization.
It's unstoppable and has both a good and bad side.


----------



## Moozillion

puffinboots said:


> Has Bea been around of late?


Yes, I'm here! Just not on as much due to being back at work.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, pop culture, TV, movies, music, internet, commercials, 'cool' youngsters, globalization.
> It's unstoppable and has both a good and bad side.


I like the fact that pop culture makes people more open to new ideas... Most people in the Middle East need that


----------



## Abdulla6169

Night everyone.... I need sleep... Mmmm... Sleep sounds so great.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, pop culture, TV, movies, music, internet, commercials, 'cool' youngsters, globalization.
> It's unstoppable and has both a good and bad side.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I like the fact that pop culture makes people more open to new ideas... Most people in the Middle East need that


Quite right, the sharing of cultures, languages and ideas is a good thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Yep, the bad side.


----------



## mike taylor

Home at last!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes, I'm here! Just not on as much due to being back at work.


Always good when you are here.
Nasty work taking you away from us.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Night everyone.... I need sleep... Mmmm... Sleep sounds so great.



night


----------



## AZtortMom

Hey everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hey everyone


Evening, Noel.
or rather early morning here.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Just finished my last day of school!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Just finished my last day of school!


Hu-RRRaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Myroli

Seeing Jurassic World!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Myroli said:


> Seeing Jurassic World!!!


Enjoy!
And no spoilers!


----------



## Myroli

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy!
> And no spoilers!


*gasps* I would NEVER... Lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Night everyone.... I need sleep... Mmmm... Sleep sounds so great.





Goodnight


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Myroli said:


> Seeing Jurassic World!!!


Man, it just seems like everyone's going! Have fun


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Just finished my last day of school!


CONGRATULATIONS, NICK!!! Enjoy your freedom from homework and grades for a while!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I don't catch up much... 

Hello Momof4! And AZTortMom  How are you guys this fine evening?
...and I hope everyone has a lovely night! Or had. Morning. Whatever fits!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Also, I think @Cowboy_Ken might like this


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Also, I think @Cowboy_Ken might like this



lol


----------



## Jacqui

It is cool enough up here at the hill top, that the breeze/wind is making it down right chilly.


----------



## Jacqui

My ex just left. With luck tomorrow I can do some mowing, as we worked on both mowers and fixed their issues. Well the rider still has an issue, but can be used. Two weeks no mower, lots of rain and sunshine means the grass is so tall, horses could be lost in it.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening everybody!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Good evening everybody!


Evening, Jacqui.


----------



## Jacqui

Would be a nice night to be out on my swing if either the clouds left so the stars could be enjoyed or if the storm would happen. As is, it is a nice night to be sitting in my pickup listening to crickets.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Adam says we are wrong. That what we were taught only applies to honey bees.



Not what I was 'taught', but rather what I have experienced. I've been stung several times by the same wasp before I was fast enough to bat him away, but only one time by each bee that stung me, because he left part of his rear end along with the stinger in my skin.

We may be talking about the differences in language. Here, 'bee' is the honey bee and 'wasp' is the name given to many other stinging type creatures - meat bee, yellow jacket, thread-waisted wasp, hornet, etc.


----------



## Jacqui

A cattle hauler just went past down on the highway. They are so pretty at night with all their lights lit up.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What about combining your old and new accounts ?
> Josh can do it, i hear.



I've already asked Josh to combine the two.


----------



## Jacqui

Has your swelling gone down?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Has your swelling gone down?



I put a baking soda poultice on it for a while this a.m. and the swelling has subsided just a bit. Still itches like crazy though.


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nothing like dinosaurs munching on people to make one relaxed, eh?
> I love it too.


Love isn't the right word, I like live and breathe Jurassic Park


----------



## Jacqui

Evening Ken.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I thought a bee could only sting once and then lost it's stinger during the bite?


Yes. But not wasps, wasps are quite evil that way... And I think in all technicalities wasps aren't even classified as bee.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Good thing your nit my child. My rule was if you are too sick for school or work, then you are too sick/tired for J Park, too.


Luckily my parents understood it's stress that did it and it wouldn't help to not let me go... Plus I'd had the tickets since last week, there was no rescheduling it and they certainly didn't want to see me waste $30 for the tickets. Thankfully I felt great for the movie... It was halfway home my intestines decided to let me know they were unhappy about the caffeine... I almost had a very messy situation in the car... Ok body I get it, no more energy drinks!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's just based on the two most common species humans encounter.


Here in the PNW, we also have hornets. Wasps are lightweight when it comes to a hornet. The best, (sarcasm) are the “bald faced hornets". They are huge. They are carnivorous and discovered humans are meat, then they get angry when you try to stop them eating you and start stinging you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

http://www.insectidentification.org/insect-description.asp


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Evening Ken.


Morning (for me) Jacqui and friends! For me it's Friday!!!!! And it couldn't have come too soon. Turns out I've a pinched nerve or something like that going on in lower back. Painful as all get out I've got to say!


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here in the PNW, we also have hornets. Wasps are lightweight when it comes to a hornet. The best, (sarcasm) are the “bald faced hornets". They are huge. They are carnivorous and discovered humans are meat, then they get angry when you try to stop them eating you and start stinging you.


Oh, WOW!!! They sound like BAAAAD
news!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Honey Bees will put be down, so to speak. Wasps and hornets nope. But honey bees seem reasonable and you can talk with them whereas wasps just want to eat you.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Good thing your nit my child. My rule was if you are too sick for school or work, then you are too sick/tired for J Park, too.


Luckily my parents understood it's stress that did it and it wouldn't help to not let me go... Plus I'd had the tickets since last week, there was no rescheduling it and they certainly didn't want to see me waste $30 for the tickets. Thankfully I felt great for the movie... It was halfway home my intestines decided to let me know they were unhappy about the caffeine... I almost had a very messy situation in the car... Ok body I get it, no more energy drinks!


----------



## smarch

Ugh why did it double post on me a half hour apart! ... I'm not machine compatible (lol Jurassic Park references  )


----------



## smarch

So first I'll say, you MUST see Jurassic World if you even relatively likes any of the other movies. Being a huge fan of the trilogy I loved it!


----------



## smarch

The only things I have to say is my new favorite quote ever from the entire franchise (no worries, no spoilers) it beats the once tied "are they heavy" "yes" "then they're expensive, put them back" and "poor Tim, the human piece of toast"

"They're going to put us in jail and shave our heads, then we'll have to make root beer in toilet bowls!"



Good thing I bought my tickets a week early!


----------



## smarch

smarch said:


> The only things I have to say is my new favorite quote ever from the entire franchise (no worries, no spoilers) it beats the once tied "are they heavy" "yes" "then they're expensive, put them back" and "poor Tim, the human piece of toast"
> 
> "They're going to put us in jail and shave our heads, then we'll have to make root beer in toilet bowls!"
> "Wait... What!? What are you even talking about?!"
> 
> View attachment 133881
> 
> Good thing I bought my tickets a week early!
> View attachment 133882


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


>


----------



## smarch

Wait what is even going on here now I'm quoting myself and saying nothing? I'm breaking the internet I give up I'm going to sleep! Goodnight y'all!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> So first I'll say, you MUST see Jurassic World if you even relatively likes any of the other movies. Being a huge fan of the trilogy I loved it!


Trilogy? I'm only aware of the first one, “Park". Other than newest “World" what is the other?


----------



## Killerrookie

Jurassic Park
Jurassic Park: The Lost World
Jurassic Park 3: My favorite haha.
Jurassic World


----------



## Killerrookie

Jurassic World was suppose to come out in 2005 but was delayed because of issues and it's the same director who made 1 and 2.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Trilogy? I'm only aware of the first one, “Park". Other than newest “World" what is the other?


I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic since the others never compared to the original so therefore don't exist, or really didn't know...


----------



## smarch

Killerrookie said:


> Jurassic World was suppose to come out in 2005 but was delayed because of issues and it's the same director who made 1 and 2.


In 2005 it was still JP4 not World haha I remember for years seeing JP4 and JP4:extinction plans online but never becoming a thing, this has been long anticipated!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic since the others never compared to the original so therefore don't exist, or really didn't know...


No. I wasn't being sarcastic. I'd forgotten about the second one I that it was so weak…


----------



## Killerrookie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No. I wasn't being sarcastic. I'd forgotten about the second one I that it was so weak…


I never really liked the second but I always had a thing for the third one and the original.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Killerrookie said:


> I never really liked the second but I always had a thing for the third one and the original.


There's a joke in that somewhere …


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning (for me) Jacqui and friends! For me it's Friday!!!!! And it couldn't have come too soon. Turns out I've a pinched nerve or something like that going on in lower back. Painful as all get out I've got to say!



Ouch! Sorry you are in pain, I have a bad back but never experienced a pinched nerve.


----------



## Momof4

Hi! Things are winding down. Miss you all!! I may check in later if I don't fall asleep


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heck fire, I can hardly walk right now.


----------



## Elohi

What's up??????!!


----------



## Elohi

October looks like he's back talking me hahaha.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> October looks like he's back talking me hahaha.


“Put me back so I can finish eating, human!"


----------



## Momof4

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't catch up much...
> 
> Hello Momof4! And AZTortMom  How are you guys this fine evening?
> ...and I hope everyone has a lovely night! Or had. Morning. Whatever fits!



Exhausted! Just busy with the kiddos! Tomorrow is our first day of summer and we are silencing the alarms! 

How are you?


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heck fire, I can hardly walk right now.



. Do you need to get to Urgent Care?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> . Do you need to get to Urgent Care?


Naw. I'll try to see the doc Friday if it doesn't improve.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Naw. I'll try to see the doc Friday if it doesn't improve.


What happened?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning everyone!


----------



## puffinboots

Hello Abdulla


----------



## puffinboots

Hello Leigti , Ken . & Mom . hope all is well with you !


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heck fire, I can hardly walk right now.


Oh no! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## puffinboots

Whats up Ken? Nothing to serious I hope


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Naw. I'll try to see the doc Friday if it doesn't improve.


What happened?


----------



## Abdulla6169

puffinboots said:


> Hello Abdulla


How are yah? glad you're TFO'ing more now .


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> View attachment 133886
> 
> What's up??????!!


OMG... Haha. He looks so damn happy


----------



## puffinboots

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heck fire, I can hardly walk right now.


Oh sorry to hear that. Any idea whats causing it ?


----------



## Elohi

He's my stalker. He watches me in the kitchen until I feed him lol.


----------



## puffinboots

I had a hip dislocation a few years ago . My own fault I was trying some exotic dance. I had to hobble to my bedroom & phone my relative who was in the next room to come & pull the leg back into position. lol , Never saw the doc , hobbled around for a few weeks till pain disappeared , then a blood test told me I was Vit D deficient. A harder mattress . & cod liver oil pills twice a day , now I'm right as rain.


----------



## dmmj

Mmmmm toilet bowl root beer. 
My favorite.


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> There's a joke in that somewhere …


I am working on it.


----------



## Killerrookie

dmmj said:


> I am working on it.


You will figure it out soon


----------



## Elohi

Goodnight everyone. Ttyl. Take care.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Goodnight everyone. Ttyl. Take care.


Bye, see you soon! Sweet dreams


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's just life. When those folks said, “You'll regret ever that when you're older!" I just laughed at them. They were so right I've come to realize. Every so often my body reminds me of the fun I had as a youth.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And thanks all for the concern.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Work called me 40 minutes away and canceled me coming in. Ice packs tonight.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's just life. When those folks said, “You'll regret ever that when you're older!" I just laughed at them. They were so right I've come to realize. Every so often my body reminds me of the fun I had as a youth.



I'm having that problem a lot lately. I swim with my middle kid and then my neck and shoulders are so stiff and hurt so much I can barely move. What kind of crap is that? Surely not just getting old? Swimming is supposed to be good for us...
I am going to keep going with her for a couple of hrs each evening until I either loosen up or seize up. LOL.


----------



## Elohi

Oh right, I was going to put my phone down and go to sleep ...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Oh right, I was going to put my phone down and go to sleep ...


I have the same problem. I was going to sleep at 1:00 am yesterday. I slept at 3:00 am.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Spammer bots are early tonight. General tort talk 15 minutes ago.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Spammer bots are early tonight. General tort talk 15 minutes ago.


I hate spam.... No one will buy moisturizer on a Tortoise site, we'd much rather buy Mazuri.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I'm icing my lower back/right hip right now. Waiting, waiting … and I realized I need to make a neck ice pack. I can buy a horseshoe shaped thing for around my neck that can be heated but I've yet to see one that could be frozen. Sort of a shoulder pad type ice pack.


----------



## dmmj

Spammers don't sell, it's all about the search engine results.


----------



## Abdulla6169

dmmj said:


> Spammers don't sell, it's all about the search engine results.


Ugh... Then I hope their websites crash.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning magnificent world of tortoises!
And turtles of course.
Today WILL be a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey considerably better. Hurrayyyyy!!!!!
But too ill to teach her Korean friend English this morning.
So I have to do it. Booooo!!!!!!
Actually, she's a nice girl and we'll be studying the New Testament, which is interesting enough.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## mike taylor

It's Friday !


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm exhausted.... I did a test today, from 8-10 am. Then I went to the mall and shopped for a bit and had lunch with a relative. Then I came back home for an hour and I left with a few friends to the cinema, ate dinner, and talked for a few hours. Then, it was about 11 pm, and it took me an hour to reach home.... I'll use the Internet for an hour or two then go to sleep.
> *yawn*


So, how did your test go? Well, I hope.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Gillian.
> Hope you can get a few untroubled hours tonight.


Again...hi Adam.

Thanks your kind words. Yes, I slept SEVEN HOURS which was great. Got up at 7am to find Oli....wide awake.

How are you? Has Wifey finally recovered? Hope so. And how's Tidgy?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Night.


Good afternoon, hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Night.


Good afternoon Jacqui. Hope you're well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And succeeding.


Bet you he did succeed.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> I speak lots of English here. Almost everyone in school speaks American English...


What about Arabic? Or is that only spoken at home?


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Yes, I'm here! Just not on as much due to being back at work.


Welcome back and hope you're well .Missed you!


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't catch up much...
> 
> Hello Momof4! And AZTortMom  How are you guys this fine evening?
> ...and I hope everyone has a lovely night! Or had. Morning. Whatever fits!


Good afternoon, as it's 3.14pm here.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Bet you he did succeed.


You haven't seen anything yet: 












Which one is your favorite?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> So, how did your test go? Well, I hope.


It was easy


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> What about Arabic? Or is that only spoken at home?


Only with the family.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning (for me) Jacqui and friends! For me it's Friday!!!!! And it couldn't have come too soon. Turns out I've a pinched nerve or something like that going on in lower back. Painful as all get out I've got to say!


Wishes to get well soon.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> It was easy


Good! Glad to hear that.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Only with the family.


Well, family or home, I guess it is the same. It would I presume, include relatives.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> You haven't seen anything yet:
> View attachment 133902
> 
> View attachment 133903
> 
> View attachment 133904
> 
> View attachment 133905
> 
> View attachment 133906
> 
> View attachment 133907
> 
> Which one is your favorite?


Can't decide. They are all great! Well done Abdullah.


----------



## Myroli

AbdullaAli said:


> You haven't seen anything yet:
> View attachment 133902
> 
> View attachment 133903
> 
> View attachment 133904
> 
> View attachment 133905
> 
> View attachment 133906
> 
> View attachment 133907
> 
> Which one is your favorite?


Did you take those pictures?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Myroli said:


> Did you take those pictures?


Of course not! I'm not that good. I did find them online though.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Can't decide. They are all great! Well done Abdullah.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Of course not! I'm not that good. I did find them online though.


Why not? I think you could have, had you tried.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> Exhausted! Just busy with the kiddos! Tomorrow is our first day of summer and we are silencing the alarms!
> 
> How are you?


Good, thank you! Have fun.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Work called me 40 minutes away and canceled me coming in. Ice packs tonight.


If it's very sore, skip the ice and try heat. It loosens the muscles and feels better. Do you have a heat mat? (or one for humans  )


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello TFO! 
I hope the weather guy is wrong...


Jacqui, you've sent me rain!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello TFO!
> I hope the weather guy is wrong...
> View attachment 133914
> 
> Jacqui, you've sent me rain!



At least it's warm rain.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> At least it's warm rain.


Hmm, true. Besides, it's Ohio!  It'll change within 5 minutes


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hmm, true. Besides, it's Ohio!  It'll change within 5 minutes



I think they say that everywhere.


----------



## Killerrookie

Eww rain!!! I can't do anything in rain.


----------



## jaizei

Killerrookie said:


> Eww rain!!! I can't do anything in rain.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's just life. When those folks said, “You'll regret ever that when you're older!" I just laughed at them. They were so right I've come to realize. Every so often my body reminds me of the fun I had as a youth.



It's probably a muscle spasm, Ken. Try some Bayer Back and Body. It helps, but mainly you just have to let it run its course.


----------



## Killerrookie

jaizei said:


>


I stand corrected...


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> Spammers don't sell, it's all about the search engine results.



This is totally correct! The more 'clicks' they can get on their link that's hidden in the body of the spam, the closer to the top it brings their product in the searches. 

So, whatever you do...NEVER click on the links. We'll defeat them one way or another.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wi


Gillian Moore said:


> Again...hi Adam.
> 
> Thanks your kind words. Yes, I slept SEVEN HOURS which was great. Got up at 7am to find Oli....wide awake.
> 
> How are you? Has Wifey finally recovered? Hope so. And how's Tidgy?


Wifey still decidedly ropey, but better thanks.
Tidgy having a lazy day today, but eating well.
I'm meeting a guy to talk about his master's degree in a bit, but I'm good, all in all.


----------



## Yvonne G

So today I'm taking Misty to the vet. I've been VERY remiss in leash training her, so now I must suffer the consequences. She's 80lbs worth of stubborn muscle. I put the harness on her (easier to deal with than a collar) and now I have to drag her to the truck, then man handle her into the cab. 

Then once we've seen the vet, I have to drag her back out to the truck and again man handle her into it.

I put the harness on her a few minutes ago and she's now hiding behind my recliner in my bedroom (my bedroom is her crate).

Wish me luck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good luck!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wi
> 
> Wifey still decidedly ropey, but better thanks.
> Tidgy having a lazy day today, but eating well.
> I'm meeting a guy to talk about his master's degree in a bit, but I'm good, all in all.


Glad to hear you're all well, and that Wifey is better.

Oli, too was very lazy today, despite the hot weather. 'Oh no, not again' I thought, hoping it does NOT get into that 'bad mood' again.

Enjoy your meeting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you're all well, and that Wifey is better.
> 
> Oli, too was very lazy today, despite the hot weather. 'Oh no, not again' I thought, hoping it does NOT get into that 'bad mood' again.
> 
> Enjoy your meeting.


Very glad you had a good sleep, you must feel so much better.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Eww rain!!! I can't do anything in rain.


Hi. I thought you liked rain and cold weather.....UGH!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very glad you had a good sleep, you must feel so much better.


Definitely so. Thanks Adam. Only GOD knows how exhausted, nervous, tense I am ALL DAY LONG when I do not get enough sleep. And those 'bright' people say: 'If you don't sleep today you'll sleep tomorrow, if you don't sleep tomorrow you'll sleep the day after. Sooner or later neither your body nor your brain will take continious sleepless nights.' Very intelligent! Believe me, I have experienced such nights, one after another.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> So today I'm taking Misty to the vet. I've been VERY remiss in leash training her, so now I must suffer the consequences. She's 80lbs worth of stubborn muscle. I put the harness on her (easier to deal with than a collar) and now I have to drag her to the truck, then man handle her into the cab.
> 
> Then once we've seen the vet, I have to drag her back out to the truck and again man handle her into it.
> 
> I put the harness on her a few minutes ago and she's now hiding behind my recliner in my bedroom (my bedroom is her crate).
> 
> Wish me luck!




Oh boy, I'm guessing she only wears the harness when going to the vet? 
Dogs are so smart and I'm sending you good luck!


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello TFO!
> I hope the weather guy is wrong...
> View attachment 133914
> 
> Jacqui, you've sent me rain!


Hi! And you send us some, please. We are in URGENT need of WATER in this...desert, particularly now with HOT weather.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Oh boy, I'm guessing she only wears the harness when going to the vet?
> Dogs are so smart and I'm sending you good luck!


Hello, Kathy and a good afternoon to you.
Or morning still, I suppose.


----------



## Killerrookie

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. I thought you liked rain and cold weather.....UGH!


Rain and the cold are two different things.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Rain and the cold are two different things.


Fair enough but I put them together as I feel they are linked to one another.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Kathy and a good afternoon to you.
> Or morning still, I suppose.



Thank you! Same to you? Wifey feeling better?


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> You haven't seen anything yet:
> View attachment 133902
> 
> View attachment 133903
> 
> View attachment 133904
> 
> View attachment 133905
> 
> View attachment 133906
> 
> View attachment 133907
> 
> Which one is your favorite?



I love the hummingbird!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> I love the hummingbird!!




















My pleasure.


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 133921
> 
> View attachment 133922
> 
> View attachment 133923
> View attachment 133924
> 
> View attachment 133925
> 
> View attachment 133926
> 
> View attachment 133927
> 
> View attachment 133928
> 
> View attachment 133929
> 
> My pleasure.


They taste good...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> They taste good...


How do they taste like? Chicken?


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> How do they taste like? Chicken?


Hmm... How did you know??


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 133919


 HAHA!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Man... I haven't been _out _on the forum in a while. It all just seems to repeat itself, doesn't it?
Tortoise eye issues... Tortoise pyramiding... Tortoise not eating, tortoise inactive, turtle inactive...


----------



## Killerrookie

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Man... I have been _out _on the forum in a while. It all just seems to repeat itself, doesn't it?
> Tortoise eye issues... Tortoise pyramiding... Tortoise not eating, tortoise inactive, turtle inactive...


What do you expect? A tortoise stuck in a tree?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Man... I have been _out _on the forum in a while. It all just seems to repeat itself, doesn't it?
> Tortoise eye issues... Tortoise pyramiding... Tortoise not eating, tortoise inactive, turtle inactive...


Pretend chat is always fresh...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> What do you expect? A tortoise stuck in a tree?


Ha ha! That made me laugh like an idiot....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> What do you expect? A tortoise stuck in a tree?


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> Ha ha! That made me laugh like an idiot....


I'm laughing at my own joke as well..


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Pretend chat is always fresh...


I guess that's why I never leave!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> I'm laughing at my own joke as well..


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hey @smarch! How was the movie?


----------



## Killerrookie

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey @smarch! How was the movie?


Do you even have to ask? It's going to be freaking AMAZEBALLS.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey @smarch! How was the movie?


They play it in 4-D here. With moving seats, strong fans, and water spray.... It's crazy. I might watch it later.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Google 'AMAZEBALLS'. 




Thanks, Google.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> They play it in 4-D here. With moving seats, strong fans, and water spray.... It's crazy. I might watch it later.


4-D?? What! I don't think that even exists here right now!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Google 'AMAZEBALLS'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Google.


----------



## dmmj

I don't like being manhandled, I prefer being womanhandled


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> I don't like being manhandled, I prefer being womanhandled


You are just so unusual sometimes. 
I think we need a dmmj exhibit.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You are just so unusual sometimes.
> I think we need a dmmj exhibit.



I think he usually charges 3.99/minute for that.


----------



## Momof4

@Cowboy_Ken 
How is your back today?


----------



## dmmj

I prefer quirky to unusual


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Thank you! Same to you? Wifey feeling better?


About half way, I think.
She'll be fine in a few days.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> About half way, I think.
> She'll be fine in a few days.


Glad she's feeling better.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Exhausted! Just busy with the kiddos! Tomorrow is our first day of summer and we are silencing the alarms!
> 
> How are you?


On the first day of my holidays I like to let my alarms go off just so I can turn them off, roll over and go back to sleep!


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Everyone hope you are all well and having a good day. I'm so relieved it's Friday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Man... I haven't been _out _on the forum in a while. It all just seems to repeat itself, doesn't it?
> Tortoise eye issues... Tortoise pyramiding... Tortoise not eating, tortoise inactive, turtle inactive...


Over and over and over again.
And there's threads to help with all these problems.
But I like replying to them. 
I worry so much about Tidgy that I remember what it was like when I came on the forum for the first time, the warm welcome, the reassurance, the help and information I was guided to.
So I like to give a bit back and hope that sometimes i'm helping a tortoise somewhere to have a slightly better life.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Pretend chat is always fresh...


No, there's always some things repeated.
Cheese for example.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I'm icing my lower back/right hip right now. Waiting, waiting … and I realized I need to make a neck ice pack. I can buy a horseshoe shaped thing for around my neck that can be heated but I've yet to see one that could be frozen. Sort of a shoulder pad type ice pack.


Buy an inflatable neck pillow they sell for travelling, put some water in and freeze it - don't know if it works but worth a try Hopefully you are feeling better now and may not need it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, there's always some things repeated.
> Cheese for example.


Some cheeses repeat on me
Some cheeses repeat on me

Hi Adam - glad to read Wifey is slightly better.


----------



## smarch

Killerrookie said:


> Do you even have to ask? It's going to be freaking AMAZEBALLS.


"Going to be?" Not is? Someone's slacking! Drop what you're doing and go see it now!


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey @smarch! How was the movie?


Great! It's like 2 and 3 didn't even need to exist, they didn't really reference them but did heavily tribute the first and it was pretty great!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> "Going to be?" Not is? Someone's slacking! Drop what you're doing and go see it now!


Hey there Sarah. How are you?
Sent you a PM.  Its a poem I wrote....


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> They play it in 4-D here. With moving seats, strong fans, and water spray.... It's crazy. I might watch it later.


IMAX is good enough for me, while I may not get sprayed with water it is 3D and there's subwoofers under the seats so the base has them vibrating... Especially for Dino roars! I've now seen the original and the new one in IMAX


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Some cheeses repeat on me
> Some cheeses repeat on me
> 
> Hi Adam - glad to read Wifey is slightly better.


Don't get me wrong, she is still ill, but I think she's enjoying the rest and being waited on hand and foot to some extent.
Still, I do the same.


----------



## Killerrookie

smarch said:


> Great! It's like 2 and 3 didn't even need to exist, they didn't really reference them but did heavily tribute the first and it was pretty great!


Hey watch what you say... Number three was great but number two ehh


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't get me wrong, she is still ill, but I think she's enjoying the rest and being waited on hand and foot to some extent.
> Still, I do the same.


We all know about Man Flu.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Oh boy, I'm guessing she only wears the harness when going to the vet?
> Dogs are so smart and I'm sending you good luck!



She's only been off the property three times - When I first got her and brought her here, when I took her in to be spayed and last year when I thought she had something in her ear. She was only about 30lbs when I took her to be spayed, so that wasn't too awful.

Actually today's trip wasn't bad at all. I didn't have to drag her, but I was very patient and coaxing with the sweet high pitched voice we use to fool them. She walked to the truck and when I opened the door, it took very little encouragement and she jumped right in. But she rode the whole way with the front paws on the seat and her back end on the floor.

I've vowed to take her once a week to my daughter's house. She loves my daughter and maybe a "Nice" trip will get her over her fear.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We all know about Man Flu.


You are so lucky you'll never have to experience this.
Awful, far worse than childbirth, I imagine.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Buy an inflatable neck pillow they sell for travelling, put some water in and freeze it - don't know if it works but worth a try Hopefully you are feeling better now and may not need it.


........................or fill a hot water bottle with cold water and freeze that


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey there Sarah. How are you?
> Sent you a PM.  Its a poem I wrote....


I'm well, I slept until 1:30 today so I mean there's that (I wasn't kidding about being absolutely exhausted yesterday!). Thinking about watching Jurassic Park *again* because that's just how I feel right now lol.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I'm well, I slept until 1:30 today so I mean there's that (I wasn't kidding about being absolutely exhausted yesterday!). Thinking about watching Jurassic Park *again* because that's just how I feel right now lol.



Now I feel slightly better about the nothing I've accomplished today, at least I was awake 

Not sure if that makes it better or worse.


----------



## smarch

Killerrookie said:


> Hey watch what you say... Number three was great but number two ehh


When you see it you'll know what I mean! And while I have no problem with 2 or 3 (though I wish 2 had more because they kind of let the books down on that) people's preferences usually depend on preference, whether they prefer Malcolm (prefer the 2nd) or Grant (Prefer the 3rd). I didn't realize that until recently. But the fact that 2 and 3 didn't revolve around a park attraction made them less good, in my opinion now after seeing the new one at least.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Now I feel slightly better about the nothing I've accomplished today, at least I was awake
> 
> Not sure if that makes it better or worse.


Hey I had legitimate reasons! I've been super worn down! I know it's not a good reason and I feel I missed half the day... But I do feel much better so I guess I did accomplish one thing


----------



## Killerrookie

smarch said:


> When you see it you'll know what I mean! And while I have no problem with 2 or 3 (though I wish 2 had more because they kind of let the books down on that) people's preferences usually depend on preference, whether they prefer Malcolm (prefer the 2nd) or Grant (Prefer the 3rd). I didn't realize that until recently. But the fact that 2 and 3 didn't revolve around a park attraction made them less good, in my opinion now after seeing the new one at least.


Number 2 was eh but number three told how the Raptors were intelligent like in number 4 now. Also it told where they made the Dino's 
And tbh who can't forget that lovable Spinosaurus?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I think he usually charges 3.99/minute for that.


...Oh gosh.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

http://www.livescience.com/51130-photos-serengeti-wild-animals.html
How pretty!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

_"I started to walk down the street when I heard a voice saying: 'Good evening, Mr. Dowd.' I turned, and there was this big white rabbit leaning against a lamp-post. Well, I thought nothing of that, because when you've lived in a town as long as I've lived in this one, you get used to the fact that everybody knows your name."_
— *Elwood P. Dowd*,_ Harvey

..._heh.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> We all know about Man Flu.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> _"I started to walk down the street when I heard a voice saying: 'Good evening, Mr. Dowd.' I turned, and there was this big white rabbit leaning against a lamp-post. Well, I thought nothing of that, because when you've lived in a town as long as I've lived in this one, you get used to the fact that everybody knows your name."_
> — *Elwood P. Dowd*,_ Harvey
> 
> ..._heh.


This is my favorite (it's serious):


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> This is my favorite (it's serious):
> View attachment 133959


Hey, that's pretty nice! 

"Great minds talk about ideas,
Average minds talk about things, 
and Small minds talk about people."
-Elanor Roosevelt


----------



## jaizei

It's Friday; don't go getting all existential on me tortoise forum.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey, that's pretty nice!
> 
> "Great minds talk about ideas,
> Average minds talk about things,
> and Small minds talk about people."
> -Elanor Roosevelt


"Those who deny freedom to others deserve it not for themselves."

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey, that's pretty nice!
> 
> "Great minds talk about ideas,
> Average minds talk about things,
> and Small minds talk about people."
> -Elanor Roosevelt


And brilliant minds talk about tortoises and cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It's Friday; don't go getting all existential on me tortoise forum.


But is it Friday?


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> _"I started to walk down the street when I heard a voice saying: 'Good evening, Mr. Dowd.' I turned, and there was this big white rabbit leaning against a lamp-post. Well, I thought nothing of that, because when you've lived in a town as long as I've lived in this one, you get used to the fact that everybody knows your name."_
> — *Elwood P. Dowd*,_ Harvey
> 
> ..._heh.


I wonder if that's the same rabbit that went into a café and ordered a ham toasted sandwich, but he was still hungry so he also had a cheese toasted sandwich. As soon has he finished them he dropped dead.

His little rabbit soul went to the Pearly Gates but St Peter said it wasn't his time so he could go back to his body, and he made a full recovery.

When his friends saw him they asked him what had made him die.

He told them " I had a ham toasted sandwich and then a cheese toasted sandwich - so maybe it was mixing-me-toasties"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I wonder if that's the same rabbit that went into a café and ordered a ham toasted sandwich, but he was still hungry so he also had a cheese toasted sandwich. As soon has he finished them he dropped dead.
> 
> His little rabbit soul went to the Pearly Gates but St Peter said it wasn't his time so he could go back to his body, and he made a full recovery.
> 
> When his friends saw him they asked him what had made him die.
> 
> He told them " I had a ham toasted sandwich and then a cheese toasted - so maybe it was mixing-me-toasties"


Nearly told this one a week or two back.
But thought it was too old.


----------



## dmmj

Amputation easy way to lose weight.


----------



## Abdulla6169

dmmj said:


> Amputation easy way to lose weight.


Isn't Liposuction just glorified amputation?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nearly told this one a week or two back.
> But thought it was too old.


That is one of my favourite jokes and I've had to shorten it a bit but always think of it when I have a toastie


----------



## dmmj

He who Smelt it dealt it


Dmmj


----------



## JAYGEE

Got my pair of seat from the Astrodome!!


----------



## jaizei

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 133961
> View attachment 133962
> 
> 
> Got my pair of seat from the Astrodome!!



Where are they going?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> It's Friday; don't go getting all existential on me tortoise forum.


Never, jaizei!


----------



## mike taylor

Man who go to bed with itchy butt Wakeup with smelly hand .
Mike


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> "Those who deny freedom to others deserve it not for themselves."
> 
> Abraham Lincoln


There are some good quotes out there. 

'"Why Not' is the slogan for an interesting life."
-Anonymous 

I need to listen to that one more


----------



## JAYGEE

jaizei said:


> Where are they going?


Wife says in the back room. lol

Once I build a base for it we shall see.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But is it Friday?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> There are some good quotes out there.
> 
> '"Why Not' is the slogan for an interesting life."
> -Anonymous
> 
> I need to listen to that one more



aka YOLO


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> aka YOLO








I thought YOLO died with 2013??


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> There are some good quotes out there.
> 
> '"Why Not' is the slogan for an interesting life."
> -Anonymous
> 
> I need to listen to that one more


Be so good they can't ignore you
-Steve Martin


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I thought YOLO died with 2013??


Or it should have.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Be so good they can't ignore you
> -Steve Martin


I used to think, 'How can I write my life story? I'm still living it.'
-Frank Serpico


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I thought YOLO died with 2013??


How to incorrectly use YOLO:
I'll drive this car off a cliff. #YOLO #instagram #picture #lol 

How to correctly use YOLO:
Wear your seatbelt. YOLO.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Or it should have.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I used to think, 'How can I write my life story? I'm still living it.'
> -Frank Serpico



You really can't beat the 'related authors'.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Here's a funny quote, because I'm getting all sentimental. Don't want that! 

"An idea isn't responsible for the people who believe in it."
-Don Marquis


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> How to incorrectly use YOLO:
> I'll drive this car off a cliff. #YOLO #instagram #picture #lol
> 
> hot to correctly use YOLO:
> Wear the seatbelt. YOLO.


Awesome in a serious way.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Thanks


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

The Lord Of The Rings movies... all there characters and* almost* only Sean Bean dies. 
You've just got to kill Sean Bean.


----------



## smarch

Killerrookie said:


> Number 2 was eh but number three told how the Raptors were intelligent like in number 4 now. Also it told where they made the Dino's
> And tbh who can't forget that lovable Spinosaurus?
> View attachment 133949
> 
> View attachment 133950
> 
> View attachment 133952


Number 2 also importantly throws IN-GENs place in all of this, which becomes important for understanding a few parts of the new one. 
I wasn't a huge fan of the spino always been a Rex-y fan. Though I feel like the spino did lead into the new Endominous Rex in terms of they're creating large and dangerous things why no go bigger and more dangerous. Don't worry though, the t-Rex has her place in the new movie


----------



## smarch

I'm totally watching Jurassic Park again right now...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Smarch, I just noticed your signature! 
Best quote of them all! Because he's Batman.


----------



## Killerrookie

smarch said:


> Number 2 also importantly throws IN-GENs place in all of this, which becomes important for understanding a few parts of the new one.
> I wasn't a huge fan of the spino always been a Rex-y fan. Though I feel like the spino did lead into the new Endominous Rex in terms of they're creating large and dangerous things why no go bigger and more dangerous. Don't worry though, the t-Rex has her place in the new movie


I know! You guys love your Rex because it's the most well known Dino out there. I read the whole script for the New movie and know what's gonna happen.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> I'm totally watching Jurassic Park again right now...


Win for Jurassic Park!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Smarch, I just noticed your signature!
> Best quote of them all! Because he's Batman.


Do you like mine?  changed it a while ago.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Do you like mine?  changed it a while ago.


I just saw it  I guess I don't look at people's signature's very much...
Very true  Plus, it give you a slip when you post something you regret


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Do you like mine?  changed it a while ago.


"The box said 'Requires Windows XP or better'. So I installed LINUX."


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I just saw it  I guess I don't look at people's signature's very much...
> Very true  Plus, it give you a slip when you post something you regret


The mods usually delete my controversial posts before anyone notices them  JK. Maybe.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> The mods usually delete my controversial posts before anyone notices them  JK. Maybe.


I don't think I've ever posted something too terrible to keep around... But how would I know? 
Doesn't mean I almost haven't... I try to be very kind and patient with TFOer's, because you can easily regret a post. 
In real life, I get annoyed very easily and am definitely much less cheery. 
It's not anyone's fault if it seems like I don't like them, it's just the way I deal with things  
I'm a very no-nonsense kind of person, but at the same time, I'm full of nonsense.


----------



## smarch

Killerrookie said:


> I know! You guys love your Rex because it's the most well known Dino out there. I read the whole script for the New movie and know what's gonna happen.


I just love the Rex because they made sure to keep putting it in the movies because it became the signature JP Dino. My favorite Dino is actually the Compy, Compsognathus, I've wanted one as a pet as long as I can remember! Note the picture date


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> About half way, I think.
> She'll be fine in a few days.


Glad to hear that.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I love this guy more everyday!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Made it to the doctors office. Things get even better, I can't find my wallet. I know it's in the house somewhere but unable to locate it. I was so punch drunk sleepy when I got home from work, who knows what I did with it!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Question, guys... When you click on me, can you see where I've been on the forum?
I have the setting off, but it still looks like this-


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Made it to the doctors office. Things get even better, I can't find my wallet. I know it's in the house somewhere but unable to locate it. I was so punch drunk sleepy when I got home from work, who knows what I did with it!


Coat/pocket, possibly? 
How'd things go at the doctors?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't think I've ever posted something too terrible to keep around... But how would I know?
> Doesn't mean I almost haven't... I try to be very kind and patient with TFOer's, because you can easily regret a post.
> In real life, I get annoyed very easily and am definitely much less cheery.
> It's not anyone's fault if it seems like I don't like them, it's just the way I deal with things
> I'm a very no-nonsense kind of person, but at the same time, I'm full of nonsense.




I just assume everyone dislikes me.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Question, guys... When you click on me, can you see where I've been on the forum?
> I have the setting off, but it still looks like this-


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I just assume everyone dislikes me.


Right?! Then you don't have to worry about what you say.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 133970



That's because you're viewing yourself; regular members can't see it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> That's because you're viewing yourself; regular members can't see it.


Much better. Now I can sneak about without anyone knowing!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

But not really. A trail of likes usually follows whoever I'm stalking.


----------



## jaizei

This is what my test account shows.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Much better. Now I can sneak about without anyone knowing!



I still open threads in a different tab and then reload the main page to throw people off. Even though the other moderators are the only ones that can see me.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I still open threads in a different tab and then reload the main page to throw people off. Even though the other moderators are the only ones that can see me.


How mean! You must seem like you just stare at the index all day


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Made it to the doctors office. Things get even better, I can't find my wallet. I know it's in the house somewhere but unable to locate it. I was so punch drunk sleepy when I got home from work, who knows what I did with it!



I lost my ipod for one miserable week only to discover it in exactly the spot I left it. Which I had searched like 3 times. That's when you start questioning your sanity.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I lost my ipod for one miserable week only to discover it in exactly the spot I left it. Which I had searched like 3 times. That's when you start questioning your sanity.


Space magic. Obviously.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Space magic. Obviously.



Or attic people. 
http://arthurlifeintheshadows.blogspot.com/2011/05/homeless-people-secretly-living-in-your.html


----------



## dmmj

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Smarch, I just noticed your signature!
> Best quote of them all! Because he's Batman.


I'm batman


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Or attic people.
> http://arthurlifeintheshadows.blogspot.com/2011/05/homeless-people-secretly-living-in-your.html


Or "under trees! I've seen them!"
Literally the entire essay of one of my older brother's classmates for Global Solutions.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> I'm batman


Of course!




But I've never seen you. So does that make me Batman too?


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> I just assume everyone dislikes me.


Time for the hourly we dislike jazei meeting to start


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> Time for the hourly we dislike jazei meeting to start


But we don't! 
Here, you can have your meeting in Tidgy's dad's closet, and I'll have the 'we're neutral on jaizei' meeting over here, in this other closet.


----------



## dmmj

Hate hate hate hate


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> Hate hate hate hate


Yeah, I remember you wanted a hate button...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hate hate. Look at that, we killed that chat!  
At this point in time, I just have an enormous list of threads.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hate hate. Look at that, we killed that chat!
> At this point in time, I just have an enormous list of threads.



A hate list?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> A hate list?


Oh, no, of ones I've totally butchered


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Question, guys... When you click on me, can you see where I've been on the forum?
> I have the setting off, but it still looks like this-


No, I can't see it.
But I can click on your posts and see where you've posted.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> So first I'll say, you MUST see Jurassic World if you even relatively likes any of the other movies. Being a huge fan of the trilogy I loved it!



I loved the first one, the second one not much.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> That's because you're viewing yourself; regular members can't see it.



but Mods can


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS, NICK!!! Enjoy your freedom from homework and grades for a while!!!
> View attachment 133875


i failed like half of my classes so i have to go to summer school for most of my summer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> But we don't!
> Here, you can have your meeting in Tidgy's dad's closet, and I'll have the 'we're neutral on jaizei' meeting over here, in this other closet.


Hey, guy's, there's a loada strange people in my closet.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hey, guy's, there's a loada strange people in my closet.



The jokes almost tell themselves.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i failed like half of my classes so i have to go to summer school for most of my summer.



What'll you be next year, a senior?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i failed like half of my classes so i have to go to summer school for most of my summer.


But you still did it. That's the point, Nick.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i failed like half of my classes so i have to go to summer school for most of my summer.


Bummer!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hey, guy's, there's a loada strange people in my closet.








Here's one more!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> What'll you be next year, a senior?


Junior.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Junior.



Any idea what you're gonna do after high school?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> The jokes almost tell themselves.


Almost.
But it's like the lure of cheese.
I can't resist.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Here's one more!


I told him to 'Beat It'.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh, no, of ones I've totally butchered



That's a relief; I thought for a moment that David had started to lead you down a path to the darkside.


----------



## dmmj

Remember as you go through life, what has been seen can't be unseen.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> That's a relief; I thought for a moment that David had started to lead you down a path to the darkside.


Join the dark side we have cookies.


----------



## Myroli

dmmj said:


> Join the dark side we have cookies.


But do you have brownies?


----------



## leigti

If you have ice cream I'm with you.


----------



## jaizei

The thing they don't tell you is that they have cookies, but no milk. And what kind of monster eats cookies without milk??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Which side is the cheese on ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i failed like half of my classes so i have to go to summer school for most of my summer.


I spent many a fine summer in summer school. I'm sorry for you Newt, but I think you knew it was ultimately unavailable with your enthusiasm towards school.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which side is the cheese on ?


The whey side…


----------



## DawnH

JAYGEE said:


> Wife says in the back room. lol
> 
> Once I build a base for it we shall see.



I gotta start stalking this forum better. I thought Jaygee was a girl.

*sigh*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> I gotta start stalking this forum better. I thought Jaygee was a girl.
> 
> *sigh*


LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey, I found my wallet!!! For some reason unbeknownst to me, I had put it in my lunch box. Sometimes I wonder about … wait, what were we talking about?


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i failed like half of my classes so i have to go to summer school for most of my summer.



Seriously Nick! You are to smart to fail!!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I spent many a fine summer in summer school. I'm sorry for you Newt, but I think you knew it was ultimately unavailable with your enthusiasm towards school.



Me too! I hated summer school!


----------



## Momof4

Me and my little athlete!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey, I found my wallet!!! For some reason unbeknownst to me, I had put it in my lunch box. Sometimes I wonder about … wait, what were we talking about?


You can eat dough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Me and my little athlete!
> View attachment 134009


Looking good, girls.
Who was it wanted to see a photo of you, Kathy?


----------



## Momof4

I think it was Mike. I hope he has his beer goggles on!


----------



## Momof4

Where is Mike and Kevin?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

You look great.
Mike was logged on a minute or two ago.
Kevin's still busy with his work, I guess.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I loved the first one, the second one not much.


I have to say the new one is currently tied in my book as favorite along with the first. The whole dream of the park attraction I feel is what made the movies and why 2 and 3 were never my favorites.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I have to say the new one is currently tied in my book as favorite along with the first. The whole dream of the park attraction I feel is what made the movies and why 2 and 3 were never my favorites.



Can you confirm or deny this:
http://www.ifc.com/fix/2015/06/jurassic-park-f


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> I have to say the new one is currently tied in my book as favorite along with the first. The whole dream of the park attraction I feel is what made the movies and why 2 and 3 were never my favorites.


The first book and film are magnificent.
Really looking forward to the new one now, partly due to your reviews!


----------



## dmmj

The world no longer makes sense it is raining and the sun is out 
A a a a a a a. My head is gonna explode


----------



## dmmj

(POP)


----------



## mike taylor

I have been stalking you guys .


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> (POP)



That's an awful small explosion. Just sayin'...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> That's a relief; I thought for a moment that David had started to lead you down a path to the darkside.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hey, guy's, there's a loada strange people in my closet.


Really becoming a hive of scum and villainy, eh?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which side is the cheese on ?


Neither 
What would the light side have? Would have to be something delicious!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

DawnH said:


> I gotta start stalking this forum better. I thought Jaygee was a girl.
> 
> *sigh*


Lessons?! 
Get lessons from me and they'll see you approaching before you even log on


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Neither
> What would the light side have? Would have to be something delicious!


It's got tortoises. Perfect, sign me up.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Me and my little athlete!
> View attachment 134009


As I said, “We old people so know what looks good "!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> But we don't!
> Here, you can have your meeting in Tidgy's dad's closet, and I'll have the 'we're neutral on jaizei' meeting over here, in this other closet.


I'll stay in my own closet for a while...  
Anyways, have any meetings planned next week. How about 'Abdulla is the best TFO'er meeting'? When's that?


----------



## Killerrookie

Just got back from watching Jurassic World and its was really good! I love how they implemented the first one and showed the old building and trucks. Kinda disappointed they didn't add the Spinosaurus to fight the Indominous Rex because that would have been a very fair fight knowing both are the same size and very intelligent. It was good now I'll stop talking...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey Austin! How are you this morning?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey folks. So when I get on there's usually about 150-250 posts to catch up on. Have I missed her, or is Heather MIA lately?


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Austin! How are you this morning?


It's going amazing!! Just went to see Jurassic world and it was fab! Also just bought the new LEGO JURASSIC WORLD video game lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And what about Hheather?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And what about Hheather?


This says it all:


She hasn't posted in a while, but she viewed the chat a while ago.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And what about Hheather?


I haven't been on this thread much at all lately but I haven't seen any posts by her in a while.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hoping all is well with her.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hoping all is well with her.


Me too. I think she's just busy, like Kevin.


----------



## Elohi

Hey guys, popping in before I head to bed. I have a big day tomorrow.  
It involves a lot of driving and leopard eggs.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Hey guys, popping in before I head to bed. I have a big day tomorrow.
> It involves a lot of driving and leopard eggs.


Hey there! Good night  

I've got to start studying in a while.... Chemistry is easy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Monica. More?


----------



## Elohi

My daughter had her first driving lesson today. She did incredibly well but she won't be driving for quite some time yet. In this city, lessons should start as early as they are mature enough because YIKES, people drive like they are deranged.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Monica. More?


I'm headed to buy eggs from Doc. They will be Octobers siblings.


----------



## Elohi

A clutch on nine eggs.


----------



## Elohi

^^of*


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> That's an awful small explosion. Just sayin'...


Hey it was in caps besides I didn't want to make a mess


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nigh over active chatters...


----------



## dmmj

leigti said:


> If you have ice cream I'm with you.


Welcome.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey there! Good night
> 
> I've got to start studying in a while.... Chemistry is easy.


Good luck!


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nigh over active chatters...


Good day Ed. How are you and how's Bertha today. Hope you are both well. And hope to hear from you soon.

Meanwhile, take care.


----------



## Gillian M

Good day tort owners and...TORTS.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The first book and film are magnificent.
> Really looking forward to the new one now, partly due to your reviews!


Good day Adam. Hope you're all well.

How's Wifey now? Hope to hear she's finally recovered. 

Regards to you, Wifey, and kisses and hugs to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Moozillion

Elohi said:


> View attachment 134021
> 
> View attachment 134022
> 
> View attachment 134023
> 
> My daughter had her first driving lesson today. She did incredibly well but she won't be driving for quite some time yet. In this city, lessons should start as early as they are mature enough because YIKES, people drive like they are deranged.
> View attachment 134024


Dahling, you all look FABULOUS!!

((Seriously- all of you are so beautiful!!!))


----------



## Moozillion

Elohi said:


> Hey guys, popping in before I head to bed. I have a big day tomorrow.
> It involves a lot of driving and leopard eggs.


WOO HOO!!!!!!!!
That's GREAT!!!!! Lucky you!!! Lucky little tortlets-to-be!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey folks. So when I get on there's usually about 150-250 posts to catch up on. Have I missed her, or is Heather MIA lately?


Heather hasn't posted for over two weeks.
She has been online though, most recently early this morning.
Guess, she doesn't love us anymore.
Hope you're okay, Heather.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good day Adam. Hope you're all well.
> 
> How's Wifey now? Hope to hear she's finally recovered.
> 
> Regards to you, Wifey, and kisses and hugs to Tidgy from Oli.


Much better, but still coughing and groaning and moping about.
Hello and good afternoon, Gillian and Oli.
Kisses from Tidgy to Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, Tortoise Ticklers.
It's another beautiful day.
Have a great weekend all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finished my first lesson today, how to write cause and effect passages.
Next up, English culture.


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hoping all is well with her.


all is well. lol thank you for thinking of me.


----------



## Heather H

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey folks. So when I get on there's usually about 150-250 posts to catch up on. Have I missed her, or is Heather MIA lately?


im MIA


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> all is well. lol thank you for thinking of me.


Glad to hear you're ok, Heather. 
Miss you around here.


----------



## Heather H

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad to hear you're ok, Heather.
> Miss you around here.


thank you. miss you guys too. been really busy. I will try to keep up more.   :X


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> thank you. miss you guys too. been really busy. I will try to keep up more.   :X


Hooooorrrrraaaaaaaayyyyyyy!


----------



## Heather H

jaizei said:


> I lost my ipod for one miserable week only to discover it in exactly the spot I left it. Which I had searched like 3 times. That's when you start questioning your sanity.


no wonder I can't find anything. i've lost my sanity.


----------



## Jacqui

Heather H said:


> no wonder I can't find anything. i've lost my sanity.



I have not lost mine. Can not loose something you never had.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! My house has been wrapped in Mother Nature's loving fog arms this morning.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> The world no longer makes sense it is raining and the sun is out
> A a a a a a a. My head is gonna explode



The saying is that means it is going to rain again tomorrow.


----------



## JAYGEE

DawnH said:


> I gotta start stalking this forum better. I thought Jaygee was a girl.
> 
> *sigh*


No Ma'am. I am all that is man.. lol




Me and my mini me.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I haven't been on this thread much at all lately but I haven't seen any posts by her in a while.



I know.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Me and my little athlete!
> View attachment 134009



Such beauties!


----------



## DawnH

JAYGEE said:


> No Ma'am. I am all that is man.. lol
> 
> View attachment 134049
> 
> 
> Me and my mini me.



I just assumed (because of your fantastic humor, kindness, etc) that you were a woman. No man has displayed all the traits you have, until now. Congratulations sir.


----------



## JAYGEE

DawnH said:


> I just assumed (because of your fantastic humor, kindness, etc) that you were a woman. No man has displayed all the traits you have, until now. Congratulations sir.


Thank you!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I'll stay in my own closet for a while...
> Anyways, have any meetings planned next week. How about 'Abdulla is the best TFO'er meeting'? When's that?


In my closet!


----------



## Momof4

Heather H said:


> all is well. lol thank you for thinking of me.




I always think about you too! How's the family doing?


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Can you confirm or deny this:
> http://www.ifc.com/fix/2015/06/jurassic-park-f


Not definitively but I do like that theory!


----------



## smarch

Look at the road basker I saved today. Let's just say the rescue involved what I can only call a "maniac 3-point turn" since I usually only realize the turtles aren't a leaf or somthing until they're right in front of my car, so they go right under and I gotta turn around to go get them. 
Saving the world one turtle at a time!


----------



## Moozillion

smarch said:


> Look at the road basker I saved today. Let's just say the rescue involved what I can only call a "maniac 3-point turn" since I usually only realize the turtles aren't a leaf or somthing until they're right in front of my car, so they go right under and I gotta turn around to go get them.
> Saving the world one turtle at a time!
> 
> View attachment 134051


YAAAAAAYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> View attachment 134021
> 
> View attachment 134022
> 
> View attachment 134023
> 
> My daughter had her first driving lesson today. She did incredibly well but she won't be driving for quite some time yet. In this city, lessons should start as early as they are mature enough because YIKES, people drive like they are deranged.
> View attachment 134024



I LOVED the mustache picture. VEry cute.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Dahling, you all look FABULOUS!!
> 
> ((Seriously- all of you are so beautiful!!!))



Back attcha - "You look MAHVELOUS" (said in my best Billy Crystal accent)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Back attcha - "You look MAHVELOUS" (said in my best Billy Crystal accent)


Here I was thinking, “Green Acres"
Farm living is the place for me,
Land stretching out so far and wide. 
Keep Manhattan, just giving me that countryside …


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, another lesson finished.
Paleontology next.
Crikey, this working malarkey's a bit knackering, i'd almost forgotten.


----------



## DawnH

smarch said:


> Look at the road basker I saved today. Let's just say the rescue involved what I can only call a "maniac 3-point turn" since I usually only realize the turtles aren't a leaf or somthing until they're right in front of my car, so they go right under and I gotta turn around to go get them.
> Saving the world one turtle at a time!
> 
> View attachment 134051



Awwwww! Do you think he is lost and is looking for his humans? That is my biggest fear. Losing my tort!!


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! My house has been wrapped in Mother Nature's loving fog arms this morning.


So poetic! A beautiful image!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got another mini-heat wave coming in this week. Couple days likely will be hitting the mid-80's.


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here I was thinking, “Green Acres"
> Farm living is the place for me,
> Land stretching out so far and wide.
> Keep Manhattan, just giving me that countryside …



"New York is where I'd rather stay,
I get allergic smelling hay,
I just adore a penthouse view,
Dahling I love you, but give me Fifth Avenue!!!!!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Brrrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Moozillion said:


> "New York is where I'd rather stay,
> I get allergic smelling hay,
> I just adore a penthouse view,
> Dahling I love you, but give me Fifth Avenue!!!!!"


Oops- don't know how this repeated itself..,


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Back attcha - "You look MAHVELOUS" (said in my best Billy Crystal accent)


Right on! LOVE it!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here I was thinking, “Green Acres"
> Farm living is the place for me,
> Land stretching out so far and wide.
> Keep Manhattan, just giving me that countryside …



now I have that theme running I my mind.


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> So poetic! A beautiful image!!!



Why thank you kind Lady.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brrrrrr!!!!!!!


The, “Old Farmers Almanac" as expected, already had it right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TIP OF THE DAY
People evading the Mafia.
Don't hide in places like Chicago or Florida.
Try somewhere more low key like Whitwood between Castleford and Rothwell, or Ain Nockbi, near Fes.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Heather hasn't posted for over two weeks.
> She has been online though, most recently early this morning.
> Guess, she doesn't love us anymore.
> Hope you're okay, Heather.


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you're all well.

Lyn is another one I have not heard from for quite a while. Have you, Adam? Appreciate an answer, as I tried to send her a PM, but it just would NOT work: I typed it and clicked 'send' whereas I received I a message saying: 'An error occurred: you cannot begin a message with "Lyn."" I don't know what that means in practice.

Love to all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> View attachment 134061


Morning, Noel.
Hi back!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here is my tip of the day. 
When cooking eggs, do not salt them while they cook. Doing so will contribute to a rubber texture. Salt them instead once they are on your plate.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Much better, but still coughing and groaning and moping about.
> Hello and good afternoon, Gillian and Oli.
> Kisses from Tidgy to Oli.


Glad to hear Wifey is MUCH BETTER. How are you? And Tidgy? 

Regards to you and Wifey, and a BIG KISS and a HUG to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you're all well.
> 
> Lyn is another one I have not heard from for quite a while. Have you, Adam? Appreciate an answer, as I tried to send her a PM, but it just would NOT work: I typed it and clicked 'send' whereas I received I a message saying: 'An error occurred: you cannot begin a message with "Lyn."" I don't know what that means in practice.
> 
> Love to all.


Afternoon, Gillian.
Wifey's getting better, very, very slowly and Tidgy is stretching in the sun.
i'm fine, thanks, though busy working today, which is a shock to the system.
Lyn was about just a little while ago, I'm sure she'll surface again shortly.
Love to you and Oli from all of us.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here is my tip of the day.
> When cooking eggs, do not salt them while they cook. Doing so will contribute to a rubber texture. Salt them instead once they are on your plate.


Hi, are you serious? We were taught to salt them while they are cooking so that they do not crack.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Look at the road basker I saved today. Let's just say the rescue involved what I can only call a "maniac 3-point turn" since I usually only realize the turtles aren't a leaf or somthing until they're right in front of my car, so they go right under and I gotta turn around to go get them.
> Saving the world one turtle at a time!
> 
> View attachment 134051



Can not see his details clearly, was that a spot?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian.
> Wifey's getting better, very, very slowly and Tidgy is stretching in the sun.
> i'm fine, thanks, though busy working today, which is a shock to the system.
> Lyn was about just a little while ago, I'm sure she'll surface again shortly.
> Love to you and Oli from all of us.


Thanks so much your prompt alert. 

Please take it easy Adam, and don't overdo it with work.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, are you serious? We were taught to salt them while they are cooking so that they do not crack.



I did not think he meant boiled ones.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks so much your prompt alert.
> 
> Please take it easy Adam, and don't overdo it with work.


Me?
Overdo it?
Not flippin' likely.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I did not think he meant boiled ones.


Thanks your alert Jacqui.

That would make more sense.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> YAAAAAAYYYYY!!!!!


Hi there! How are you? Hope you're well. Have not heard from you for quite long. Please let me know that all is well. Hoping to hear from you soon.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here is my tip of the day.
> When cooking eggs, do not salt them while they cook. Doing so will contribute to a rubber texture. Salt them instead once they are on your plate.



Love this tip!!


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Love this tip!!


Hi. In that case, try it!


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. In that case, try it!



I did!! I made everyone eggs this morning before we head to taekwondo. It worked!!


----------



## dmmj

Tip of the day :: Do eat yellow snow.


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> Tip of the day :: Do eat yellow snow.



NOT!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Noel.
> Hi back!


How's it going Adam


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> Tip of the day :: Do eat yellow snow.


Well right about that time people, a fur trapper,


----------



## AZtortMom

Our Saturday is pretty full. 
The electrician is here to wire the up the dishwasher and the garbage disposal. Then we pick out our storage unit that is getting converted into a tort house! Yippee
Oh, did I mention we bought a new car too?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> How's it going Adam


Good, just finished third lesson of the day, just some translating of Arabic short stories into English for a couple of hours and then finished.
So tired, really not used to this.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you're all well.
> 
> Lyn is another one I have not heard from for quite a while. Have you, Adam? Appreciate an answer, as I tried to send her a PM, but it just would NOT work: I typed it and clicked 'send' whereas I received I a message saying: 'An error occurred: you cannot begin a message with "Lyn."" I don't know what that means in practice.
> 
> Love to all.


Hi Gillian I've only been quickly flitting in and out for a few days - lots of work on my plate so had to resist the temptation and give myself electric shock treatment every time I wanted to log on. How are you and Oli ? I have been slowly catching up with the threads but sometimes you just have to miss a few pages. 

Adam had the same trouble starting a conversation with me once and used my profile instead seems can PM you but not vice versa I will have to check my settings to see if it's something I've not ticked. I think you can only speak when you're spoken to - which of course is how I expect everyone to behave


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, just finished third lesson of the day, just some translating of Arabic short stories into English for a couple of hours and then finished.
> So tired, really not used to this.


My heart bleeds for you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My heart bleeds for you


May I be the first to volunteer to administer your next set of electric shock treatments for you?
i'd be only too willing to help.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> May I be the first to volunteer to administer your next set of electric shock treatments for you?
> i'd be only too willing to help.


Watt?!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's the current treatment.
Should be ample.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's the current treatment.
> Should be ample.


I'm shocked but you conduit if you want just contact me anytime


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm shocked but you conduit if you want just contact me anytime


I'll cable you when I've generated the enthusiasm.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll cable you when I've generated the enthusiasm.


I would be ex static if you came to my little ohm sweet ohm - you're the mains man.


----------



## Elohi

And
https://instagram.com/p/33_JblMt_m/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I would be ex static if you came to my little ohm sweet ohm - you're the mains man.


I'm positive you're right.
But I'll have to re-fuse your kind offer.
You're too direct.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm positive you're right.
> But I'll have to re-fuse your kind offer.
> You're too direct.


Well! I've never been so insulatored in all my life!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> View attachment 134082
> View attachment 134083
> 
> 
> And
> https://instagram.com/p/33_JblMt_m/


Yay! Hope you arrive soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well! I've never been so insulatored in all my life!!


Oh, dear!
That pun diode a death, i think.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's 92F degrees heading for 106F so I took advantage of being in the house to dust and vacuum. Poor house animals. Misty hides behind my recliner and Little Missy Kitty hides UNDER it! Whew! That's a job I've been putting off for a while. Glad to have it done.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> View attachment 134082
> View attachment 134083
> 
> 
> And
> https://instagram.com/p/33_JblMt_m/


I'd be looking for my hills. Who was it that ran off with them? Was it all the flooding that maybe washed them away?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear!
> That pun diode a death, i think.


Thank you for enlightning me - you must be in your element and de lighted at that


----------



## Yvonne G

There's a guy here in Central California looking to place three large male sulcata tortoises. I don't have room to take them in right now, but I thought I'd put it out here in case anyone wants one. You can contact him at [email protected]

He makes reptile presentations around the state, but has had some destruction happen to his property that he can't afford to fix right now and has to place the tortoises. He sent pictures but I can't reproduce them. They're all big, if I'm remembering correctly, 50lbs or more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thank you for enlightning me - you must be in your element and de lighted at that


i'm plugged in and switched on, but feeling a little bulbous.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm plugged in and switched on, but feeling a little bulbous.


Maybe a little circuit training would help


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Maybe a little circuit training would help


I prefer pole volting.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian I've only been quickly flitting in and out for a few days - lots of work on my plate so had to resist the temptation and give myself electric shock treatment every time I wanted to log on. How are you and Oli ? I have been slowly catching up with the threads but sometimes you just have to miss a few pages.
> 
> Adam had the same trouble starting a conversation with me once and used my profile instead seems can PM you but not vice versa I will have to check my settings to see if it's something I've not ticked. I think you can only speak when you're spoken to - which of course is how I expect everyone to behave


Dear Lyn,

Thanks your answer...glad to hear from you at last. Hope you and Lola are both well. And how's work? Tiring it seems, or am I mistaken. 

Oli is fine after we went out for a nice 'walk' in the sun a few days ago. It was not that striking sun, and we therefore both enjoyed it.

Hope to hear from you soon. Meanwhile, take care.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I prefer pole volting.


How much does the Pole charge?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How much does the Pole charge?


Flat rate.
Students arrived, see you later.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Dear Lyn,
> 
> Thanks your answer...glad to hear from you at last. Hope you and Lola are both well. And how's work? Tiring it seems, or am I mistaken.
> 
> Oli is fine after we went out for a nice 'walk' in the sun a few days ago. It was not that striking sun, and we therefore both enjoyed it.
> 
> Hope to hear from you soon. Meanwhile, take care.


Work is keeping me very busy at the moment but only 5 weeks to the summer holidays Otherwise I'm fine thanks and glad to hear you and Oli are able to get out and about. Hopefully speak to you soon take care


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Flat rate.
> Students arrived, see you later.


Don't work too hard!
and to finish ..............
Did you hear about the man who drank battery fluid?
The police charged him and put him in a cell

See you later.


----------



## Elohi

Concrete jungle. Houston drivers are more insane than San Antonio drivers. That's bad. Lol


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Work is keeping me very busy at the moment but only 5 weeks to the summer holidays Otherwise I'm fine thanks and glad to hear you and Oli are able to get out and about. Hopefully speak to you soon take care


Wow...yet another five weeks for schools to go on holidays? That's a lot. Here in Jordan, they've been off since the end of May-imagine.

Take care and regards to you and of course....LOLA.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow...yet another five weeks for schools to go on holidays? That's a lot. Here in Jordan, they've been off since the end of May-imagine.
> 
> Take care and regards to you and of course....LOLA.


I think we must have the longest school year in the world!! The government would like to make it longer if they could - to help parents who work - because we are just baby sitters after all.


----------



## DawnH

Can we whine on this part of the forum? I feel like I am crashing a party since I only tend to post on the Sulcata/Health/Enclosure parts of the thread but I just broke my toe farting around back with Tuleo in between heavy rain showers and want to whine here. Is that okay?

(Photo taken right before I broke my toe. He is lucky he is so damn adorable. Can I say damn? WHAT ARE THE RULES?!??!!)

*sigh*


----------



## Myroli

Elohi said:


> View attachment 134085
> 
> Concrete jungle. Houston drivers are more insane than San Antonio drivers. That's bad. Lol


Right!?!? That's why I decided NOT to move to Houston for school, I'll find somewhere closer to me instead


----------



## Lyn W

DawnH said:


> Can we whine on this part of the forum? I feel like I am crashing a party since I only tend to post on the Sulcata/Health/Enclosure parts of the thread but I just broke my toe farting around back with Tuleo in between heavy rain showers and want to whine here. Is that okay?
> 
> (Photo taken right before I broke my toe. He is lucky he is so damn adorable. Can I say damn? WHAT ARE THE RULES?!??!!)
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> 
> View attachment 134087


So sorry to hear that. Have you been to A&E? - or is it ER where you are?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> Can we whine on this part of the forum? I feel like I am crashing a party since I only tend to post on the Sulcata/Health/Enclosure parts of the thread but I just broke my toe farting around back with Tuleo in between heavy rain showers and want to whine here. Is that okay?
> 
> (Photo taken right before I broke my toe. He is lucky he is so damn adorable. Can I say damn? WHAT ARE THE RULES?!??!!)
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> 
> View attachment 134087


Dawn, of course you can whine here. We're all family, and as such we deal with, and encourage whining because it tends to help mentally cleanse us. Whine away, after all, we've certainly got enough cheese here to need some whining.


----------



## DawnH

Lyn W said:


> So sorry to hear that. Have you been to A&E? - or is it ER where you are?



No, it happened a few times over the years. The most they would do is tape them. I have been blessed with my moms "finger toes." Wonderful if you need to pick up things off the floor without bending, horrible as I am prone to tripping over my own feet and breaking them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Yvonne G
Sorry, you know I would help if I could.


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Dawn, of course you can whine here. We're all family, and as such we deal with, and encourage whining because it tends to help mentally cleanse us. Whine away, after all, we've certainly got enough cheese here to need some whining.



I SHOULD TOTALLY BE MENTALLY CLEANSED BY NOW.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> View attachment 134085
> 
> Concrete jungle. Houston drivers are more insane than San Antonio drivers. That's bad. Lol


In that you're currently driving in Houston, doesn't that make you an insane driver?


----------



## Lyn W

DawnH said:


> No, it happened a few times over the years. The most they would do is tape them. I have been blessed with my moms "finger toes." Wonderful if you need to pick up things off the floor without bending, horrible as I am prone to tripping over my own feet and breaking them.


That must be really painful for you, but looking on the bright side maybe you could play a duet with yourself on the piano!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> I SHOULD TOTALLY BE MENTALLY CLEANSED BY NOW.


Wow...all caps, I think you still have some pent up issues...


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Dawn, of course you can whine here. We're all family, and as such we deal with, and encourage whining because it tends to help mentally cleanse us. Whine away, after all, we've certainly got enough cheese here to need some whining.


Personally speaking I love to be whined and dined


----------



## DawnH

Lyn W said:


> That must be really painful for you, but looking on the bright side you could play a duet with yourself on the piano!



LOL!!!!!


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow...all caps, I think you still have some pent up issues...



I tripped on WEEDS Ken. WEEDS. lol

Oui.

I need wine. Whine? Maybe wine.


----------



## spud's_mum

Hi guys, what ya up to?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I think we must have the longest school year in the world!! The government would like to make it longer if they could - to help parents who work - because we are just baby sitters after all.


Goodness! Longer than that? You must be joking.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> I did!! I made everyone eggs this morning before we head to taekwondo. It worked!!


Good? Hope you all liked it.


----------



## AZtortMom

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi guys, what ya up to?


The electrician just left 
Of course it's never as easy as you hope. We need to upgrade our electrical box in order to power the tort house. That's how it goes..


----------



## jaizei

AZtortMom said:


> The electrician just left
> Of course it's never as easy as you hope. We need to upgrade our electrical box in order to power the tort house. That's how it goes..



Your main service on the house? What size is it now?


----------



## spud's_mum

AZtortMom said:


> The electrician just left
> Of course it's never as easy as you hope. We need to upgrade our electrical box in order to power the tort house. That's how it goes..


Ohhhh, if your electricians like mine, they turn up as they please  rather annoying. I had a day at the beach and took some photography of flowers and other nature things lol


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Our Saturday is pretty full.
> The electrician is here to wire the up the dishwasher and the garbage disposal. Then we pick out our storage unit that is getting converted into a tort house! Yippee
> Oh, did I mention we bought a new car too?


Hi, hope you're all well.

What type of car-if I may ask-did you buy? Enjoy it!


----------



## spud's_mum

Just printed some of my photos I took today


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Don't work too hard!
> and to finish ..............
> Did you hear about the man who drank battery fluid?
> The police charged him and put him in a cell
> 
> See you later.


A very nice joke!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Don't work too hard!
> and to finish ..............
> Did you hear about the man who drank battery fluid?
> The police charged him and put him in a cell
> 
> See you later.


Oh lyn... You and your jokes bahaha  I actually don't know how you have one for everything?


----------



## AZtortMom

jaizei said:


> Your main service on the house? What size is it now?


Not very big. It's the original box and the house is built in 1951. It is still using fuses not circuit breakers. He said it's a miracle it hasn't blown with the upgrades we have made so far


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, hope you're all well.
> 
> What type of car-if I may ask-did you buy? Enjoy it!


It's a Dodge Charger with the intercepter package and the Hemi motor


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> It's a Dodge Charger with the intercepter package and the Hemi motor


Cool  Do you like it? I don't know a lot about Dodges.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

So, fun car story. My brother and sister were recently in Baltimore, and they counted 21 two-door Accords.
On the way to his graduation, we made a bet that I couldn't spot 2 of the same type of cars. I originally saw a Caravan, but I thought not many people would have those, and so decided to look out for Focuses. 
I saw seven Caravans, and one Focus. 
Well, I guess 21 was rather good


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I think we must have the longest school year in the world!! The government would like to make it longer if they could - to help parents who work - because we are just baby sitters after all.



Pupil: 'Would you punish me for something I didn't do?'
Teacher: 'Oh no...never. Why?'
Pupil: Well...I didn't do my homework. And I NEVER will in that case!'

Take care Lyn and don't apply the above.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh lyn... You and your jokes bahaha  I actually don't know how you have one for everything?


It's an affliction of mine!


----------



## Gillian M

Good night ladies, gentlemen and as usual.....TORTS and sweet dreams.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Cool  Do you like it? I don't know a lot about Dodges.


We like it a lot  it's pretty cool


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night ladies, gentlemen and as usual.....TORTS and sweet dreams.


You too *waves*


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night ladies, gentlemen and as usual.....TORTS and sweet dreams.


Good night Gillian wishing you a peaceful sleep.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> I tripped on WEED Ken. WEED. lol.



We call that getting stoned.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We call that getting stoned.


Between her weed and her wine that should help her stress!


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi there! How are you? Hope you're well. Have not heard from you for quite long. Please let me know that all is well. Hoping to hear from you soon.


Oh, yes-doing fine. Since I'm back at work I just have less time to be on TFO. C'est la vie!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> Can we whine on this part of the forum? I feel like I am crashing a party since I only tend to post on the Sulcata/Health/Enclosure parts of the thread but I just broke my toe farting around back with Tuleo in between heavy rain showers and want to whine here. Is that okay?
> 
> (Photo taken right before I broke my toe. He is lucky he is so damn adorable. Can I say damn? WHAT ARE THE RULES?!??!!)
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> 
> View attachment 134087


You are totally welcome to come here and whine.
Everybody else does.
Damn is fine, I think.
*****, ****, ******, ****** and ************** are not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Dawn, of course you can whine here. We're all family, and as such we deal with, and encourage whining because it tends to help mentally cleanse us. Whine away, after all, we've certainly got enough cheese here to need some whining.


Cheese and wine!
Ecstasy!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheese and wine!
> Ecstasy!


Wow the combination of those three would make a very lively party


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yaaayyy, finished for the day.
Now for coffee and some cheese, then relax into an evening of wifey snuffling, coughing, gagging, wretching, complaining and asking me to do things for her.
You see why I've been working?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now for coffee and some cheese, then relax into an evening of wifey snuffling, coughing, gagging, wretching,


The poor thing! All these symptoms when she sees you…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The poor thing! All these symptoms when she sees you…


I know.
She has my deepest sympathy.
Being married to me is no picnic.
Although it involves plenty of sandwiches, cheese and wine, so half way to a picnic, I suppose.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night ladies, gentlemen and as usual.....TORTS and sweet dreams.


Goodnight!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Goodnight!


Night night, Yellow.
Sweetest dreams.
oh, you were saying night to Gillian.
Not paying attention.
Sorry.


----------



## Lyn W

I actually thought that you must be a few sandwiches short of a picnic.


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> It's a Dodge Charger with the intercepter package and the Hemi motor



Awesome!!! Did you share a pic yet? Sorry I haven't caught up yet.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well I'm off to mowing at the least one yard. I'm prepared to do more, depending on how well my back does. I'll be using the collection system on the mower and dumping the clippings in with the Sulcatas. They love when I do this. Simply easy munching for them. The trick is spreading it out, not making piles. Piles always mold up here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I actually thought that you must be a few sandwiches short of a picnic.


No, It's lettuce and boiled eggs and stuff i'm short of.
I've often got too many sandwiches for a picnic.
But I'm two cans short of a six-pack.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I'm two cans short of a six-pack.


Or 10 cans short a 12 pack-
Or 22 cans short a full case!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well I'm off to mowing at the least one yard. I'm prepared to do more, depending on how well my back does. I'll be using the collection system on the mower and dumping the clippings in with the Sulcatas. They love when I do this. Simply easy munching for them. The trick is spreading it out, not making piles. Piles always mold up here.


Mowing at least one yard?
Three feet?
Even I can do more than that with my nail scissors.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Or 10 cans short a 12 pack-
> Or 22 cans short a full case!


That leaves me with very little beer.
just the whine.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, It's lettuce and boiled eggs and stuff i'm short of.
> I've often got to many sandwiches for a picnic.
> But I'm two cans short of a six-pack.


But a few slabs short of a patio to eat it on?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mowing at least one yard?
> Three feet?
> Even I can do more than that with my nail scissors.


The footprint of the domesticated area of owner place is just shy an acre. So we have 4 yards really. And 12' is a pain to do with shears.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> But a few slabs short of a patio to eat it on?


Not playing with a full decking, no.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Or I could nap and blame it on my back…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Or I could nap and blame it on my back…


Don't beat yourself up.
Blame it on somebody else's back.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

one down and I haven't left the porch! Mind you these are being used for medicinal purposes only.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 134113
> one down and I haven't left the porch! Mind you these are being used for medicinal purposes only.


Isn't being drunk in charge of a mower an offence anyway?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not playing with a full decking, no.


and definitely a few bricks short of a hod


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

this is my best buddy. He sleeps next to me on the bed. He'll dig at the carpet under my bedroom door at night and swat the doorknob if he's left out of my room when I go to bed. He curls in the curve of my arm to sleep. Anytime I wake up he starts purring and burrowing his face in my hand. He is Baxter.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Tip of the day :: Do eat yellow snow.



Depends why it is yellow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 134113
> one down and I haven't left the porch! Mind you these are being used for medicinal purposes only.


And explains why I'm so many beers short of my full case.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Isn't being drunk in charge of a mower an offence anyway?


Mower or less.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> and definitely a few bricks short of a hod


A few letters short of an al.......


----------



## Momof4

We just got back from lunch and I had two Pomegranate mimosas! So delicious!! Now watch World Cup Soccer. I need to clean the house though.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 134114
> this is my best buddy. He sleeps next to me on the bed. He'll dig at the carpet under my bedroom door at night and swat the doorknob if he's left out of my room when I go to bed. He curls in the curve of my arm to sleep. Anytime I wake up he starts purring and burrowing his face in my hand. He is Baxter.



What!? Ava is not your best buddy?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well she is but she's not allowed on the bed…


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A few letters short of an al.......


A few sheep short of a flock
or as we say in Wales - just plain old 'twp'


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> We just got back from lunch and I had two Pomegranate mimosas! So delicious!! Now watch World Cup Soccer. I need to clean the house though.



A power lunch?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well she is but she's not allowed on the bed…



not fair, you are playing favorites.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm in Hawaii.


----------



## Lyn W

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm in Hawaii.


Well aloha to you are you on holiday?
Keep the ladies in the grass skirts away from Ken - he's doing some mowing


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Awesome!!! Did you share a pic yet? Sorry I haven't caught up yet.


Nope, no pic yet. Hubby accidentally deleted pics. Will post pics when we pick it up


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> not fair, you are playing favorites.


Ava kicks and wants the whole bed.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ava kicks and wants the whole bed.



My dobie did that too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Providing a cat isn't sleeping in her crate, a night she goes there on her own about 9-10 pm. The crate has a cush dog bed in it and is covered with an old od green wool military blanket. Makes for a nice cave I guess.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

here is Rodeo. Rodeo in truth raised Ava.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. Really. I'm off to mow.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mower or less.


.....apart from Ken the grass could end up half cut too


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Crap! It just dawned on me that it's Saturday the 13th!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. Really. I'm off to mow.


Don't work too hard


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Crap! It just dawned on me that it's Saturday the 13th!


unlucky to mow on this date?


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Crap! It just dawned on me that it's Saturday the 13th!


Well, it's as good an excuse as any.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> View attachment 134118
> 
> View attachment 134119


Yay Monica the crazy tort lady, bad driver, in Houston!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> View attachment 134085
> 
> Concrete jungle. Houston drivers are more insane than San Antonio drivers. That's bad. Lol



They can't be as bad as D/FW drivers. I visited my granddaughter a few years ago in D/FW. The lanes are slightly thinner than what I'm used to driving on and those crazy people drive like they're in a race and are indestructible.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I believe in everything, nothing is sacred. I believe in nothing, everything is sacred. That said, what, prey tell makes Friday the 13 any worse than say Thursday the 12th or Saturday the 13th?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yay Monica the crazy tort lady, bad driver, in Houston!!!


I wasn't driving.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Crazy tortoise lady passenger. Just not the same ring to it. 
Can you tell I've missed you ?


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I believe in everything, nothing is sacred. I believe in nothing, everything is sacred. That said, what, prey tell makes Friday the 13 any worse than say Thursday the 12th or Saturday the 13th?


_paraskevidekatriaphobia_, a fear of Friday the 13th


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I like pantophobia.
Not a fear of pants.
A fear of everything.
Therefore including Friday the 13th and every other day and date.
And pants, too.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> _paraskevidekatriaphobia_, a fear of Friday the 13th


I'm glad I don't have it - I couldn't say it to tell anyone


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> Keep the ladies in the grass skirts away from Ken - he's doing some mowing


And yet another inappropriate joke in there…life is so fun with a dirty mind.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like pantophobia.
> Not a fear of pants.
> A fear of everything.
> Therefore including Friday the 13th and every other day and date.
> And pants, too.


I have fear of padded jackets - anoraknophobia


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm glad I don't have it - I couldn't say it to tell anyone


So what's the word for having a fear of saying the word paraskevidekatriaphobia ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have fear of padded jackets - anoraknophobia


Padded cells, more like.


----------



## mike taylor

I just finished mowing and so much needed tree trimming . Kevin and his family are coming over tomorrow got to get this place cleaned up . I got the new bike and been riding away from house work . ha-ha How are you guys and ladies doing today ? If you lived in the Houston area momof4 I could have wired that stuff up for you . So sell that house and move to Texas . It's hot as hell but a nice place to melt .


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So what's the word for having a fear of saying the word paraskevidekatriaphobia ?


hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia, is a fear of words so it must be something like hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobiaparaskevidekatriaphobia with a few minor changes probably


----------



## mike taylor

Holly crap that's a long word ! My brain hurts just by reading it . Much less trying to spell it .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia, is a fear of words so it must be something like hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobiaparaskevidekatriaphobia with a few minor changes probably


Well, I knew that obviously. 
Trips off the tongue.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Holly crap that's a long word ! My brain hurts just by reading it . Much less trying to spell it .


I like my method Mike, turn it into something nasty …


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I knew that obviously.
> Trips off the tongue.


well that's easy for you to say............


----------



## mike taylor

The saying of the day .....If you love a woman ...... You shouldn't be ashamed to show here to your wife . haha


----------



## Lyn W

mike taylor said:


> Holly crap that's a long word ! My brain hurts just by reading it . Much less trying to spell it .


maybe if we try singing it to the tune of supercalifragilisticexpialidocious we'll be able to do it - so altogether now....................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia, is a fear of words so it must be something like hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobiaparaskevidekatriaphobia with a few minor changes probably


And glossophobia is the fear of speaking in public, so it should be glossohippopotmostosesquipedaliophobiaparaskevidekatriaphobia


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I just finished mowing and so much needed tree trimming . Kevin and his family are coming over tomorrow got to get this place cleaned up . I got the new bike and been riding away from house work . ha-ha How are you guys and ladies doing today ? If you lived in the Houston area momof4 I could have wired that stuff up for you . So sell that house and move to Texas . It's hot as hell but a nice place to melt .




Busy man!! How fun to have Kevin over!!! It was AzTortMom having electrical done! I couldn't survive in Texas, your weather scares me!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And glossophobia is the fear of speaking in public, so it should be glossohippopotmostosesquipedaliophobiaparaskevidekatriaphobia


I'm speechless


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm in Hawaii.



Fail school and your reward is Hawaii?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Crap! It just dawned on me that it's Saturday the 13th!



Yeppers and my oldest son's 30th birthday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm speechless


Hooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> They can't be as bad as D/FW drivers. I visited my granddaughter a few years ago in D/FW. The lanes are slightly thinner than what I'm used to driving on and those crazy people drive like they're in a race and are indestructible.



I think NY City is worse.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!


No really I actually was speechless - I tried saying it and swallowed my tongue


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey calls, see you later


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> Fail school and your reward is Hawaii?


He hasn't yet said if he is on holiday or if he's run away from summer school.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> No really I actually was speechless - I tried saying it and swallowed my tongue



Did I miss hell freezing over?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Providing a cat isn't sleeping in her crate, a night she goes there on her own about 9-10 pm. The crate has a cush dog bed in it and is covered with an old od green wool military blanket. Makes for a nice cave I guess.



My cats love going in the dog kennel. It seems if I forget to check, those are the nights I lock them in with the two Chi dogs.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey calls, see you later


I'm off now too - early morning tomorrow  - so g'night Adam and all other TFOers too numerous to mention - have fun.


----------



## Jacqui

I had a wonderful supper with my youngest son. Nice to have some one on one time. He told me about the new lady in his life.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> I'm off now too - early morning tomorrow  - so g'night Adam and all other TFOers too numerous to mention - have fun.



Good night.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I had a wonderful supper with my youngest son. Nice to have some one on one time. He told me about the new lady in his life.


That must've been really nice


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> I'm off now too - early morning tomorrow  - so g'night Adam and all other TFOers too numerous to mention - have fun.


Night


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> My cats love going in the dog kennel. It seems if I forget to check, those are the nights I lock them in with the two Chi dogs.


I can tell from Ava's body language. She'll come in the living room very sulky like, knowing she's supposed to be in bed, yet her parental unit occupies it. It really quite funny to see.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> That must've been really nice



It was. Any more there always seems to be a crowd. Nice to be with just one child for a change.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Nice to be with just one child for a change.


None of that “sibling rivalry" that still takes place as adults.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Happy to enjoy the lawn cuttings.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> None of that “sibling rivalry" that still takes place as adults.



I think all of mine have conceded defeat.


----------



## Elohi

Hello Houstonites of TFO, driving back through your city, trying not to swear at crazy aggressive drivers. Already had an incident earlier that will cost us a deductible thanks to some crazy woman in a maroon minivan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm off now too - early morning tomorrow  - so g'night Adam and all other TFOers too numerous to mention - have fun.


Nighty, night.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> some crazy woman in a maroon minivan.


I overheard Afghanistan is safer than a minivan. 
Left me wondering what to do…

Yes. A song.


----------



## Elohi

I drive a minivan. Never thought I would but I love my odyssey. It's comfortable, pretty, hauls crap tons of stuff, has the best safety ratings in its class. It's got a nice sound system because Mons has to rock out. 
Too bad the damn thing is so expensive lol, that's the biggest drawback. Well, that and people don't like assertive chicks in minivans. Yeah well, toodles, says my lead foot.


----------



## Elohi

Omg LMAO!!! Alaina (3 1/2) just asked, "Why are we paying the troll again?"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne needs the money …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Speaking of which, I really just fell asleep holding my phone ,(it hit the ground. )


----------



## Elohi

Omg lolololol. She's going to get you Cowboy!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But she says so herself! I figure the “other" house she refers. There the sleep thing happened again …


----------



## tortdad

Star date 7:15 pm. The brisket is on the smoker for an all nighter so we can bbQ with @mike taylor tomorrow. Slow and steady... Should be done somewhere around 9 or10am tomorrow


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Umm ok. The other house is the neighbors empty house on the itherfccc


----------



## tortdad




----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Speaking of which, I really just fell asleep holding my phone ,(it hit the ground. )


When I do this, my phone usually smacks me in the face. #talented


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maybe I'll go take a nap. Just happened again.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Maybe I'll go take a nap. Just happened again.


Damn we are boring Cowboy to sleep. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

One more egg cooking tip. For best results, allow eggs to warm to room temperature before cooking. Eggs like fried cook more evenly.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Night all for a few hours…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Night all for a few hours…


Night Ken.
I've got an extra hour tonight.
The clocks go back tonight for 5 weeks and then go forward again.
And then back again in October.
Silly lot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Star date 7:15 pm. The brisket is on the smoker for an all nighter so we can bbQ with @mike taylor tomorrow. Slow and steady... Should be done somewhere around 9 or10am tomorrow


Evening, Kevin.
Did you get all your work finished and the naughty subcontractors sorted out?


----------



## DawnH

tortdad said:


> View attachment 134157



What the happy...? You know I am only and hour and a half from you. Where is my invite?!??!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Can not see his details clearly, was that a spot?


I couldn't get a great picture seeing as I just wanted to let him get going on his way. He did have spots yes, I'm unsure of what species he was, but he was quite a looker.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

At some point I'd referenced the crap fragrance of wisteria. Some one questioned its sexual orientation. Well here's a picture for you. You tell me


----------



## Elohi

1:35 to go.


----------



## DawnH

Two years in and I have dreams of raising Sulcata's. Our road trip next month is to find a new home and I want land. Someone talk me out of this. Tortoise obsession is normal, right? How does one get over it?


----------



## DawnH

Elohi said:


> View attachment 134168
> 
> 1:35 to go.



I think you are gonna drive by my place! Honk and I will wave!! (At least your music choice is FAB!)


----------



## Elohi

DawnH said:


> Two years in and I have dreams of raising Sulcata's. Our road trip next month is to find a new home and I want land. Someone talk me out of this. Tortoise obsession is normal, right? How does one get over it?


We don't get over it, we just keep collecting. Lol.


----------



## Elohi

DawnH said:


> I think you are gonna drive by my place! Honk and I will wave!! (At least your music choice is FAB!)


--waving--
And thanks hahaha. Lithium on satellite radio is one of my favorites.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> --waving--
> And thanks hahaha. Lithium on satellite radio is one of my favorites.


Figure it out…Outlaw Country with Mojo Dixon is mine.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gonna watch the movie, “Lucy" tonight. Reviews?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Gonna watch the movie, “Lucy" tonight. Reviews?


Haven't seen it. 

I've been watching Gracie and Frankie on Netflix. Hilarious!

And OITNB is back with the latest season but I haven't been able to watch any yet.


----------



## jaizei

DawnH said:


> Two years in and I have dreams of raising Sulcata's. Our road trip next month is to find a new home and I want land. Someone talk me out of this. Tortoise obsession is normal, right? How does one get over it?



Whereabouts are you looking?


----------



## mike taylor

DawnH said:


> What the happy...? You know I am only and hour and a half from you. Where is my invite?!??!


You want come come over it's cool . Hit me up in a pm I'll give you the address .


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Gonna watch the movie, “Lucy" tonight. Reviews?


Lucy is a good move . It's not a great move . The ending sucked.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning guys! Today's I'll take my last test. This is SO AWESOME!


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning guys! Today's I'll take my last test. This is SO AWESOME!



What subject?


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> What subject?


Chemistry! 
It's easy, I just studied for 2 hrs.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I think all of mine have conceded defeat.



You have brothers and sisters? I thought after you they broke the mold.


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Omg lolololol. She's going to get you Cowboy!



Actually, it made me laugh out loud! (But I never said I was a troll, only that I live under the bridge. Well... er....uh..)


----------



## DawnH

jaizei said:


> Whereabouts are you looking?



Closer to family/seasons. Ill, WI or Colorado are where we are gonna start the search. Not exactly conducive to keeping torts but I know others have done it. I have SO many ideas (which involves land/barn/greenhouse/money...)


----------



## DawnH

mike taylor said:


> You want come come over it's cool . Hit me up in a pm I'll give you the address .



I'm, just razzin' ya (but I will take a rain check!) I have a hot date with redoing Tuleo's oasis (again) tomorrow. It's my therapy...lol


----------



## mike taylor

Well got four big slabs of ribs marinating I the ice box . Got my tortoise enclosures all cleaned up . Need to buy some plants for the reds .The rains killed them .


----------



## mike taylor

I don't have people over much so this is new to me . I'm a loner . Kind of nervous but it will be OK .


----------



## mike taylor

I've got a bunch of little baby bug eating frogs on my house.


----------



## dmmj

Played with the oujia board, opened a portal, now there are demons every where 
What a day


----------



## mike taylor

Sounds fun . Have they broken anything yet ?


----------



## DawnH

dmmj said:


> Played with the oujia board, opened a portal, now there are demons every where
> What a day



Sounds productive!!


----------



## DawnH

mike taylor said:


> I don't have people over much so this is new to me . I'm a loner . Kind of nervous but it will be OK .



Tortdad sounds like a pretty nice guy. You should be okay.


----------



## mike taylor

So you making the drive or what ?


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Sounds fun . Have they broken anything yet ?


Mn
No, but someone keeps Challenging meme to a fiddle contest


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummmm, its banjos.


----------



## mike taylor

Is he sitting on a Hickory stump ?


----------



## Elohi

Look at little red getting to hold a really pretty snake! I have already forgotten what type of snake it was.


----------



## Elohi

She had fun and cried when we left because we couldn't stay long. My husband didn't feel well and the trip was long 13 hrs is a lot for a little kid.


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummmm, its banjos.


Fiddle


----------



## mike taylor

When the devil goes down to Georgia its a fiddle made of gold against your soul my Cowboy friend .


----------



## mike taylor

I like watching that show the haunted. It's surprising to see how long they live with a evil ghost .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> I like watching that show the haunted. It's surprising to see how long they live with a evil ghost .


But it's good for the ratings.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> View attachment 134188
> My husband had fun and cried when we left because we couldn't stay long. didn't feel well and the trip was long 13 hrs is a lot .


Especially when you're not even eight yet. LO


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I am the killer of chat 2.14 mo-ha-ha-ha-ha…


----------



## mike taylor

I'm here for how long I don't know . I'm falling to sleep . It's almost one in the morning .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fall asleep while posting. That's what I do, and I must admit it's entertaining at the least.


----------



## dmmj

Am I the one who wants to be an acolyte of gollum the insaitab?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> Am I the one who wants to be an acolyte of gollum the insaitab?


Fantasy movie reference I'm guessing?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> Two years in and I have dreams of raising Sulcata's. Our road trip next month is to find a new home and I want land. Someone talk me out of this. Tortoise obsession is normal, right? How does one get over it?


i think people here are more likely to talk you INTO it.
It's a normal obsession for TFOers, just not for normal people.
Electro shock therapy.
Ask Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning fellow peeps who see coconut as a substrate.
We do see the world from a different angle, don't we?
Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Oh, yes-doing fine. Since I'm back at work I just have less time to be on TFO. C'est la vie!!!


Glad to hear from you.

True...this is life. Enjoy the day.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know.
> She has my deepest sympathy.
> Being married to me is no picnic.
> Although it involves plenty of sandwiches, cheese and wine, so half way to a picnic, I suppose.


Good afternoon.

Poor Wifey!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good night Gillian wishing you a peaceful sleep.


Good day Lyn, hope you and of course LOLA are both well.

Thanks your kind words. Believeit or not, I only managed to sleep TWO HOURS last night. Till when this endless 'series' of sleepless nights, only GOD knows.

What of the joke about teachers? Want to hear another one? If these jokes annoy/offend you please say so.

Take care.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Yellow.
> Sweetest dreams.
> oh, you were saying night to Gillian.
> Not paying attention.
> Sorry.


You did not say 'good night' to me and Oli. You'll pay for that: don't forget.... R E V E N G E. (Only joking Adam).

And good afternoon.


----------



## tortdad

DawnH said:


> Tortdad sounds like a pretty nice guy. You should be okay.


I'm making a killer brisket so you should reschedule that therapy appointment


----------



## tortdad

11 hours in and it's coming along great. My temps were a little hot last night so she's going to be done soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You did not say 'good night' to me and Oli. You'll pay for that: don't forget.... R E V E N G E. (Only joking Adam).
> 
> And good afternoon.


Sorry, Gillian.
Goodnight to you and Oli.
And now good afternoon.
Sorry you had a bad night's sleep again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I'm making a killer brisket so you should reschedule that therapy appointment


Perhaps she doesn't want to be killed by your brisket.


----------



## JAYGEE

Elohi said:


> View attachment 134085
> 
> Concrete jungle. Houston drivers are more insane than San Antonio drivers. That's bad. Lol





Myroli said:


> Right!?!? That's why I decided NOT to move to Houston for school, I'll find somewhere closer to me instead



Traffic on Houston isn't that bad.....

Just kidding, it sucks a lot.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> None of that “sibling rivalry" that still takes place as adults.



No, not that at all. It is just with only one you can have a "real" conversation.


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> Two years in and I have dreams of raising Sulcata's. Our road trip next month is to find a new home and I want land. Someone talk me out of this. Tortoise obsession is normal, right? How does one get over it?



You can try Tortoise Anonymous, but it's success rate is not good.


----------



## JAYGEE

Im getting a new tattoo today!

The zombie symbolizes my youngest son, the T Rex symbolizes my oldest son and the owl my daughter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

USEFUL TIP.
Used Band-Aids make ideal chewing gum for vampires.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning guys! Today's I'll take my last test. This is SO AWESOME!



Yippy! Do well.


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> Im getting a new tattoo today!
> 
> The zombie symbolizes my youngest son, the T Rex symbolizes my oldest son and the owl my daughter.
> 
> View attachment 134250



Did you do that yourself?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JAYGEE said:


> Im getting a new tattoo today!
> 
> The zombie symbolizes my youngest son, the T Rex symbolizes my oldest son and the owl my daughter.
> 
> View attachment 134250


If you leave out the piece of string between the two cups, you're left with mobile phones!.
Much more modern.


----------



## Jacqui

Here's to a sinfully sassy Sunday to you all!


----------



## JAYGEE

Jacqui said:


> Did you do that yourself?


Unfortunately not, I gave a friend a few ideas on what I want and this is his drawing.


----------



## Jacqui

Rained during the night/early am hours, so looks like no mowing this am.


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> Unfortunately not, I gave a friend a few ideas on what I want and this is his drawing.



If you do not have talent yourself, it is nice to have a friend who does.


----------



## JAYGEE

Jacqui said:


> If you do not have talent yourself, it is nice to have a friend who does.


Agreed!


----------



## JAYGEE

Jacqui said:


> Rained during the night/early am hours, so looks like no mowing this am.


We got some rain last night as well, and hopefully now I won't have to go to the car wash!


----------



## mike taylor

Got the smoker going .4 big slabs of ribs .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Got the smoker going .4 big slabs of ribs .



You do realize you and Kevin are being downright mean and cruel, right?


----------



## tortdad

JAYGEE said:


> Im getting a new tattoo today!
> 
> The zombie symbolizes my youngest son, the T Rex symbolizes my oldest son and the owl my daughter.
> 
> View attachment 134250


I love it


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> We got some rain last night as well, and hopefully now I won't have to go to the car wash!



lol Yesterday while my son and I were eating, it rained. I told him that same thing.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Got the smoker going .4 big slabs of ribs .


Propane is for cheaters, lol

I just shut my smoker down


----------



## Jacqui

Geesh, I think now I can even smell all that meat cooking. 'inhales deeply*


----------



## tortdad

13 overnight hours and the brisket it done. It's wrapped up in foil, then a towel and in a cooler to "rest". Allowing your meat to ready and finish coming is the key to tender meat.


----------



## JAYGEE

@Cowboy_Ken






Cheech going outside to spend the day in the sun!


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> @Cowboy_Ken
> 
> View attachment 134252
> 
> View attachment 134253
> 
> 
> Cheech going outside to spend the day in the sun!



He is a looker.


----------



## Jacqui

I think I am seeing yellow...


----------



## JAYGEE

Jacqui said:


> lol Yesterday while my son and I were eating, it rained. I told him that same thing.


I usually keep my car in the garage and drive my truck, but last night my friend suggested we take her out and stretch her legs and I agreed. But once she got out of the garage in was like damn you're dirty. Rain saved me $8 for a car wash.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> 13 overnight hours and the brisket it done. It's wrapped up in foil, then a towel and in a cooler to "rest". Allowing your meat to ready and finish coming is the key to tender meat.



Here that would never happen. Never would have come out of the smoker without "test samples" being taken...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> Am I the one who wants to be an acolyte of gollum the insaitab?


Yes, dmmj, You ARE the sole person who wants that.


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> I usually keep my car in the garage and drive my truck, but last night my friend suggested we take her out and stretch her legs and I agreed. But once she got out of the garage in was like damn you're dirty. Rain saved me $8 for a car wash.



Is that what it costs to wash a car? I confess I let the rain wash mine for me all the time. lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Good luck on your test, Adulli!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello strange people


----------



## JAYGEE

It varies the one you drive through ear me ranges from $5-$13 depending on what you want and a free vacuum.

My truck is a champagne color so you can't really tell when it's dirty, I haven't washed it in at least a year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JAYGEE said:


> @Cowboy_Ken
> 
> View attachment 134252
> 
> View attachment 134253
> 
> 
> Cheech going outside to spend the day in the sun!


That is one beautiful tort.
Well done to you, Ken and Cheech.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello strange people


Hello strange yellow person.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is one beautiful tort.
> Well done to you, Ken and Cheech.


Oh, how pretty, JAYGEE! So smooth!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello strange yellow person.


How's wifey?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I think I am seeing yellow...


You don't want that... yellow is the color of fear! 
Raining again?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How's wifey?


A lot better today, thankfully.
I miss her company when she's not well and feel useless that I can't make her better quicker.
It's good to have her back.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Just keeps going, doesn't it?


Sympathies, Jacqui!!

You can have some, Gillian


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Propane is for cheaters, lol
> 
> I just shut my smoker down



Wait....he invites you over for B-B-Q and makes you bring your own meat?

Or do I have it backwards - he's coming to YOUR house for B-B-Q?


----------



## DawnH

Last night. 10pm. Kids all over the place and I am beat from being rained on as I worked in the yard (is anyone else thrilled it's summer?) I seem to have every neighborhood kid over here lately...lol

(I really do love it.)


----------



## DawnH

tortdad said:


> I'm making a killer brisket so you should reschedule that therapy appointment



If you guys do it again do let me know! I will totally head over next time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> Last night. 10pm. Kids all over the place and I am beat from being rained on as I worked in the yard (is anyone else thrilled it's summer?) I seem to have every neighborhood kid over here lately...lol
> 
> (I really do love it.)
> 
> View attachment 134255


That is a terrific photo!
says it all.


----------



## Yvonne G

DawnH said:


> Last night. 10pm. Kids all over the place and I am beat from being rained on as I worked in the yard (is anyone else thrilled it's summer?) I seem to have every neighborhood kid over here lately...lol
> 
> (I really do love it.)
> 
> View attachment 134255



That picture would have been perfect if the bottle was hard liquor!


----------



## DawnH

JAYGEE said:


> Im getting a new tattoo today!
> 
> The zombie symbolizes my youngest son, the T Rex symbolizes my oldest son and the owl my daughter.
> 
> View attachment 134250



That is ADORABLE! (Can I say "adorable" for a guys tattoo? Well, it is. Seriously. I am pretty sure I even squealed when I saw it. Sorry...lol.)


----------



## DawnH

JAYGEE said:


> @Cowboy_Ken
> 
> View attachment 134252
> 
> View attachment 134253
> 
> 
> Cheech going outside to spend the day in the sun!



He is SO adorable!!! How old is he? He looks close to Tuleo's size (he will be two next month.) Wait - actually if I tried to hold Tuleo on my fingers like that he would break them....lol


----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> That picture would have been perfect if the bottle was hard liquor!



Right?! We are foster parents and have 10 month old twins on top of our kids, their friends and the neighborhood kids. Plus I sure could have used some adult stuff after the "broken toe" stupidity yesterday....


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Yippy! Do well.


I was done for the hat test 8 hrs. Ago.... 
I said bye to all my classmates. It was a good day!


----------



## JAYGEE

DawnH said:


> He is SO adorable!!! How old is he? He looks close to Tuleo's size (he will be two next month.) Wait - actually if I tried to hold Tuleo on my fingers like that he would break them....lol


Thank you!
He is a She lol

I know she has a boy name but I named her before I knew what sex she was nad just kept the name.

She is around a year old now, and is awesome watching them grow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I was done for the hat test 8 hrs. Ago....
> I said bye to all my classmates. It was a good day!


FREEDOM!!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> You do realize you and Kevin are being downright mean and cruel, right?


Jump on a bus and head on over . haha


----------



## DawnH

JAYGEE said:


> Thank you!
> He is a She lol
> 
> I know she has a boy name but I named her before I knew what sex she was nad just kept the name.
> 
> She is around a year old now, and is awesome watching them grow!



Oh goodness!! I apologize! Tuleo turns two next month and sure enough, he doesn't fit on my fingers anymore...lol (I just tried. He was not happy.) I always wanted a girl. I was fearful of having a boy and sure enough. He is a boy! I adore him and wouldn't trade him for the world. I actually got a second side job and put that money aside to use on him when we build his bigger oasis, etc. I'm excited!! You are doing a blow up job raising her. She looks fantastic!!!


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Wait....he invites you over for B-B-Q and makes you bring your own meat?
> 
> Or do I have it backwards - he's coming to YOUR house for B-B-Q?


 My idea, his house, and I offered to make the brisket. He's smoking ribs and chicken. He also made potatoes salad and baked beans. We made the brisket, cupcakes, mac n cheese, and salsa with chips. 

So who's hungry???

I also smoked some deer/jalapeño/cheese sausage this morning but that's been eaten already. Couldn't let the last of the coals go to waste.


----------



## mike taylor

They grow quick . My Dozer is almost 14" . He will be three father's day .


----------



## mike taylor

Here he is munching some watermelon .He's the one on the right .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I was done for the hat test 8 hrs. Ago....
> I said bye to all my classmates. It was a good day!


Yaayyyyyy!!!  How long's your summer holiday?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yaayyyyyy!!!  How long's your summer holiday?


I DONT KNOW AND I DONT CARE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I DONT KNOW AND I DONT CARE!!!!!!!!!!!


http://mirrors.rit.edu/instantCSI/

(credit, since the link is from jaizei)


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, Gillian.
> Goodnight to you and Oli.
> And now good afternoon.
> Sorry you had a bad night's sleep again.


Hello Adam, Wifey, and Tidgy. How are you, and how is Wifey today? Hope she's recovered. What about Tidgy?

So you've finallly said 'good night.' Better late than never. Love to all and kisses to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> http://mirrors.rit.edu/instantCSI/
> 
> (credit, since the link is from jaizei)


It's not working. 
It's just gray.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Can I say "good night" now, in case I forget later?
Tidgy is basking at the moment and looks so happy.
wifey is almost back to her wonderful, irritating self.
I'm preparing for my student to come.
Hope you're doing well and that Oli's being good.
Tidgy will send a kiss back when she wakes up, I expect.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> It's not working.
> It's just gray.


Aw darn, well, 
here you go-


YEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU FINISHED SCHOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Aw darn, well,
> here you go-
> View attachment 134264
> 
> YEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU FINISHED SCHOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Thanks


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## mike taylor

Three hours into the cook ribs are looking good . My boys are being lazy .


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can I say "good night" now, in case I forget later?
> Tidgy is basking at the moment and looks so happy.
> wifey is almost back to her wonderful, irritating self.
> I'm preparing for my student to come.
> Hope you're doing well and that Oli's being good.
> Tidgy will send a kiss back when she wakes up, I expect.


Fair enough, but if you forget to again, you'll be in....TROUBLE, ok?

Oli is great, and fell asleep a few moments ago. By the way, did you see the other Oli's pic? OLI KAHN, I mean here, of course.

Regards to Wifey, to you (enjoy the lesson), and kisses to Tidgy from ME as well as Oli.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

YEAAH! Going to see Jurassic World today.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> I DONT KNOW AND I DONT CARE!!!!!!!!!!!


So you've finished at last? 

Enjoy your Summer holidays.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> So you've finished at last?
> 
> Enjoy your Summer holidays.


Thanks!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> YEAAH! Going to see Jurassic World today.


Have fun Delaney!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Have fun Delaney!


Won't be in 4-D !!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> My idea, his house, and I offered to make the brisket. He's smoking ribs and chicken. He also made potatoes salad and baked beans. We made the brisket, cupcakes, mac n cheese, and salsa with chips.
> 
> So who's hungry???
> 
> I also smoked some deer/jalapeño/cheese sausage this morning but that's been eaten already. Couldn't let the last of the coals go to waste.



How cute...two guys having a pot luck!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> YEAAH! Going to see Jurassic World today.



My son took his grand kids to see it yesterday. He said it was almost as good as the first one, but he laughed a lot during this one. It was in an email, so I really couldn't ask him if he was laughing at the stupidity of the movie or if it was a humorous movie. He also said he hopes they let that poor horse go and don't beat it to death with a IV.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> How cute...two guys having a pot luck!


Pot luck ? What's that? It's BBQ and beer here .


----------



## jaizei

I think most bbq in Texas are de facto pot lucks.


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Pot luck ? What's that? It's BBQ and beer here .



Everyone brings food.


----------



## mike taylor

This is funny stuff !


----------



## dmmj

(tries tort dad's brisk)


----------



## dmmj

(THUMP )


----------



## DawnH

60 bags. 40lbs each. My suburban was seriously LOW bringing this home. I felt like I was in East LA again. All I needed was some bass and undercarriage lights.

Who else gets a kick out of re-doing their torts enclosure? 

(My husband wants to kill me though....lol)

Happy Sunday everyone! It's "feels like" 98 and it is just noon here. Ick!!!


----------



## DawnH

tortdad said:


> My idea, his house, and I offered to make the brisket. He's smoking ribs and chicken. He also made potatoes salad and baked beans. We made the brisket, cupcakes, mac n cheese, and salsa with chips.
> 
> So who's hungry???
> 
> I also smoked some deer/jalapeño/cheese sausage this morning but that's been eaten already. Couldn't let the last of the coals go to waste.



You kids have fun, you're killing me with all of this food talk.

Lay off the beer (or at least post photos!)


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> (THUMP )



What? The brisket was too charcoaled or you fainted from the pleasure of it?


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> What? The brisket was too charcoaled or you fainted from the pleasure of it?


I think he was referring to the "killer brisket."


----------



## JAYGEE

DawnH said:


> Oh goodness!! I apologize! Tuleo turns two next month and sure enough, he doesn't fit on my fingers anymore...lol (I just tried. He was not happy.) I always wanted a girl. I was fearful of having a boy and sure enough. He is a boy! I adore him and wouldn't trade him for the world. I actually got a second side job and put that money aside to use on him when we build his bigger oasis, etc. I'm excited!! You are doing a blow up job raising her. She looks fantastic!!!
> 
> View attachment 134261


What a cutie!!

No worries i call Cheech a him, her, and it often lol


----------



## Moozillion

Hmmm...if the brisket killed dmmj, is this a cold case???


----------



## Elohi

And it's pouring. 
Why can San Antonio and the surrounding area not just get a little rain here and there instead of drought vs floods? Geez.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Fair enough, but if you forget to again, you'll be in....TROUBLE, ok?
> 
> Oli is great, and fell asleep a few moments ago. By the way, did you see the other Oli's pic? OLI KAHN, I mean here, of course.
> 
> Regards to Wifey, to you (enjoy the lesson), and kisses to Tidgy from ME as well as Oli.


Oliver Kahn photo?
Where?


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> What? The brisket was too charcoaled or you fainted from the pleasure of it?


He did call it a killer brisket


----------



## DawnH

I am at that point where I am kicking myself for starting this project on a 100+ degree day.

I should have taken Mike and Kevin up on that BBQ invite...lol

(Tuleo thinks it's cool, so there's that.)


----------



## JAYGEE

DawnH said:


> I am at that point where I am kicking myself for starting this project on a 100+ degree day.
> 
> I should have taken Mike and Kevin up on that BBQ invite...lol
> 
> (Tuleo thinks it's cool, so there's that.)
> 
> View attachment 134291


It is hot! Good luck and drink plenty of fluids!


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks!


Good evening. So....have made your mind up as far as going to....GERMANY is concerned?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oliver Kahn photo?
> Where?


Let me check and inform you.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Fun movie. I enjoyed it a lot. It did remind of the first one more.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> I think he was referring to the "killer brisket."



Ah...I see. Sometimes I can be pretty dense.


----------



## mike taylor

Swimming fun !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oliver Kahn photo?
> Where?


A thread called 'Good evening all' from the TWO Olis and myself.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You don't want that... yellow is the color of fear!
> Raining again?!



Of fear? I think of it as bright and sunny making one happy and their day better for it.


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> I am at that point where I am kicking myself for starting this project on a 100+ degree day.
> 
> I should have taken Mike and Kevin up on that BBQ invite...lol
> 
> (Tuleo thinks it's cool, so there's that.)
> 
> View attachment 134291


Isn't part if the requirement be that it is one of the hottest days, which one does major tortoise enclosure work?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Of fear? I think of it as bright and sunny making one happy and their day better for it.


Yes, it is also a very happy color! 

I guess you got to be either me or @jaizei, because I yet again posted a silly reference


----------



## Jacqui

One of my neighbors just drove by with his horses and wagon.


----------



## mike taylor

Our own funny guy .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

May be just the angle, but is your water green?  Baking soda does wonders. 


mike taylor said:


> Swimming fun !


----------



## smarch

Mud running today. Had a blast! Nothing like getting covered in mud!


----------



## dmmj

Ewwwwww


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> Ewwwwww


It's good for you.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Mud running today. Had a blast! Nothing like getting covered in mud!
> View attachment 134317



"covered"

You can do better than that.


----------



## dmmj

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It's good for you.


I don't like getting dirty.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> I don't like getting dirty.


----------



## dmmj

Except for you know (wink wink )


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

That's what I was going for, but oh well! 

It's quiet out here.


----------



## JAYGEE

Finished work!


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It's good for you.


Yes, so they say.


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all


Hello!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all


Good morning...it's a few minutes after midnight.

Hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello!


Hi!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello!


How's it going?


----------



## mike taylor

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> May be just the angle, but is your water green?  Baking soda does wonders.


Yeah we've been fighting it . Rain doesn't help with the problems .


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning...it's a few minutes after midnight.
> 
> Hope you are well.


Things are good  
It's 106 F
We looked at a new shipping container in which we are converting into a tort house. Includes A/C and heating and other bells and whistles. 
They deserve it  of course I will upload pics when they are available


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Things are good
> It's 106 F
> We looked at a new shipping container in which we are converting into a tort house. Includes A/C and heating and other bells and whistles.
> They deserve it  of course I will upload pics when they are available


That sounds interesting, can't wait to see the pictures.

Oh....torts definitely deserve it, although they can be nauughty at times, and can give their owners a hard day.


----------



## mike taylor

Well that was a good visit . Now time for cleaning and sleeping . I know Kevin needs some sleep he stayed up all night cooking .I cheated and used a gas smoker . haha


----------



## Gillian M

Good night and sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## JAYGEE

Good night Gillian!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all


Evening, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams everyone.


Good night Gillian.
Hope you get lots of lovely kip tonight.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Swimming fun !
> 
> View attachment 134296
> View attachment 134297



Which one of those lovely ladies is Roller Derby Mama?


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Which one of those lovely ladies is Roller Derby Mama?


The one in the white .


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Except for you know (wink wink )



Never could figure why that was dirty.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all



Hello!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Things are good
> It's 106 F
> We looked at a new shipping container in which we are converting into a tort house. Includes A/C and heating and other bells and whistles.
> They deserve it  of course I will upload pics when they are available



Plus, you can always move in with them, worse comes to worse.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams everyone.



Same to you.


----------



## Jacqui

Noel, a shipping container for what? Like used on ships?


----------



## Jacqui

We have big dark clouds moving in. Since we have 100% chance of rain today and tonight, I guess those clouds might mean something.


----------



## Jacqui

I finished the push mowing at my house and the neighbors ( except in the spaces between tortoise enclosures. Went to start mowing on the big future sulcata zone with the rider. Made about 3/4 of a strip around and the mower stopped.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Well that was a good visit . Now time for cleaning and sleeping . I know Kevin needs some sleep he stayed up all night cooking .I cheated and used a gas smoker . haha



Glad it went well. You are mailing me the leftovers right?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Never could figure why that was dirty.



Are you sure you're doing it right?


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Glad it went well. You are mailing me the leftovers right?


Sure if you want rotten food .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> How's it going?


Just fine, thank you!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi!


What're ya doing? 
EDIT- Silly contractions, being silly.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Things are good
> It's 106 F
> We looked at a new shipping container in which we are converting into a tort house. Includes A/C and heating and other bells and whistles.
> They deserve it  of course I will upload pics when they are available


AC! Of course it does!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> We have big dark clouds moving in. Since we have 100% chance of rain today and tonight, I guess those clouds might mean something.


Let's hope it passes.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Pretend Chat is just weird sometimes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> the mower stopped.


I'm figuring you are the mower that stopped?


----------



## dmmj

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 134372
> 
> Pretend Chat is just weird sometimes.


Sometimes …?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> Sometimes …?


Yes. We can be serious!
EDIT- ... That actually required a small amount of thought.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello Adulli!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yes. We can be serious!



Do you get the ads for websites selling amazing shirts like this:






http://clothingmonster.com/en/30-pets?gclid=CK3LqLixkMYCFQiOaQoddrwAuA&id_category=30&n=175


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yes. We can be serious!


When, precisely?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When, precisely?


Some...sometimes.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Do you get the ads for websites selling amazing shirts like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://clothingmonster.com/en/30-pets?gclid=CK3LqLixkMYCFQiOaQoddrwAuA&id_category=30&n=175


No, I usually get ads cautioning the White Walker apocalypse.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nope! I usually get ads cautioning the White Walker apocalypse.


Wights!!!
White Walkers!!!!!!!! 
Apocalypse!!!!!!!!!!!!
RRUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> No, I usually get ads cautioning the White Walker apocalypse.


I saw a car at the theater today that had a 'zombie hunting permit' sticker. No bag limit... wonder when the season is?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I saw a car at the theater today that had a 'zombie hunting permit' sticker. No bag limit... wonder when the season is?


I'll google it. 
You don't have any spare Dragonglass do you?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wights!!!
> White Walkers!!!!!!!!
> Apocalypse!!!!!!!!!!!!
> RRUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!







Well, I mean, we know what happens... _after... _
But, I'll ahead an agree it's safer to RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll google it.
> You don't have any spare Dragonglass do you?


No, but I do have some extra Valerian steel!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wights!!!
> White Walkers!!!!!!!!
> Apocalypse!!!!!!!!!!!!
> RRUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!


CALL THE GIANT!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Why did they only have one Giant? What happened to his buddies? 

Meh. Maybe they're like tortoises.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> CALL THE GIANT!


I would sooooooooo like a pet giant.
Tidgy, you're going to be replaced!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would sooooooooo like a pet giant.
> Tidgy, you're going to be replaced!


No!!!! You MUST keep Tidgy! 
I wonder what the care requirements are?
Don't stare it has got to be up there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Why did they only have one Giant? What happened to his buddies?
> 
> Meh. Maybe they're like tortoises.


No, there were a couple when they stormed the gate with the mammoth, one got killed and dragged off with the mammoth and the other snuffed by Grenn and his group. So the one now is the third one.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, there were a couple when they stormed the gate with the mammoth, one got killed and dragged off with the mammoth and the other snuffed by Grenn and his group. So the one now is the third one.


Well, yeah, but aren't there more? 
Out and about?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, yeah, but aren't there more?
> Out and about?


I would never give up Tidgy, ever, ever, ever.
There's more giants up north, or when they can afford the effects.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello Adulli!


It's about 5:00 am and I'm wide awake. Why did I have to wake up?!?!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> It's about 5:00 am and I'm wide awake. Why did I have to wake up?!?!?


The lure of The Forum.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The lure of The Forum.


But sleep. Sleep is soooo good.
Why?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I found a little tadpole


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 134382


Cool.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 134382


He's gorgeous!
What will he grow up to be?
You also seem to have caught a hand.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He's gorgeous!
> What will he grow up to be?
> You also seem to have caught a hand.


Nonnative African bull frog.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Nonnative African bull frog.


They're a pest aren't they? 
Will you kill it?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're a pest aren't they?
> Will you kill it?


There are thousands of them in the river I found it it killing one wouldn't change anything.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> There are thousands of them in the river I found it it killing one wouldn't change anything.


It's too bad they can't get rid of them. Getting rid of all of them would probably be impossible but they could at least do what they can.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 134372
> 
> Pretend Chat is just weird sometimes.



Would you want it any other way?


----------



## DawnH

mike taylor said:


> The one in the white .



Wait. Who plays derby and for what team?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm figuring you are the mower that stopped?



Only after the rider refused to move any more. Mowing with a rider is not work, so why would I stop before the job was done?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> There are thousands of them in the river I found it it killing one wouldn't change anything.


I know they're naughty, but I'm quite glad.
it's very beautiful.


----------



## DawnH

Ohhhhhhh. How awesome. I cannot wait to see pics!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yes. We can be serious!
> EDIT- ... That actually required a small amount of thought.



That explains that burning smell. Here I thought Jaizei was trying to microwave a frozen meal again.


----------



## DawnH

DawnH said:


> Ohhhhhhh. How awesome. I cannot wait to see pics!!


Ugh. I am talking to myself again.... (Forgot to hit "reply" in regards to the shipping container.)

*sigh*


----------



## Jacqui

o


russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 134382



What a little guy.


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> Wait. Who plays derby and for what team?



Roller derby and Mike's wife.


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> Ugh. I am talking to myself again.... (Forgot to hit "reply" in regards to the shipping container.)
> 
> *sigh*



No biggie. We all do it at times.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So our 1500 gallon water storage tank was almost empty this morning! Or place has two wells on it and they can't seem to do the job. This is way earlier than normal. Typically we call a neighbor across the river from us and he comes and fills it for about $150. Once we do that, the wells have a chance to breath and recover and we don't need to worry for the year. This year not having any money, I just went to my next door neighbor and asked if they'd be willing to help us out. They said yes. 600' of hose later it's filling slowly but surely. Yes, 600 feet is the closest neighbor.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So our 1500 gallon water storage tank was almost empty this morning! Or place has two wells on it and they can't seem to do the job. This is way earlier than normal. Typically we call a neighbor across the river from us and he comes and fills it for about $150. Once we do that, the wells have a chance to breath and recover and we don't need to worry for the year. This year not having any money, I just went to my next door neighbor and asked if they'd be willing to help us out. They said yes. 600' of hose later it's filling slowly but surely. Yes, 600 feet is the closest neighbor.


Nice neighbourly, neighbour.
Fair play to him.


----------



## Jacqui

That is a bunch of hoses!


----------



## Jacqui

Is this the same ones who find your sulcata?


----------



## DawnH

Jacqui said:


> Roller derby and Mike's wife.



Hilarious. I wonder if she has ever heard of the Spindletop Rollergirls. We started the team here in 2009. That's me. Pointing and yellin',


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Is this the same ones who find your sulcata?


Yup. They're good people even though they're from the San Francisco Bay Area. LOL


----------



## mike taylor

DawnH said:


> Wait. Who plays derby and for what team?


My wife and for three different teams.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Noel, a shipping container for what? Like used on ships?



I think that's what she's talking about. We have a 40' sea container in our yard. They had to crane it over house. The previous owner put it in.


----------



## mike taylor

This is my wife Lucrecia Mcevil . They were at Comicon this year .


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Do you get the ads for websites selling amazing shirts like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://clothingmonster.com/en/30-pets?gclid=CK3LqLixkMYCFQiOaQoddrwAuA&id_category=30&n=175



I've seen those. The shirts look a little bit too realistic for me to wear.


----------



## Moozillion

Have any of you roller derby fans ever been to "The Running of the Bulls" in New Orleans?
It's hundreds of roller derby girls with decorative horns on their helmets, whapping runners (anyone who wants to show up dressed in red and white) with nerf bats! I think the estimate of total attendees last year was 15,000! It's hilarious!
Their motto is "Porque no?" ; which is Spanish for "Why not?"


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> There are thousands of them in the river I found it it killing one wouldn't change anything.



Are you still in Hawaii?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So our 1500 gallon water storage tank was almost empty this morning! Or place has two wells on it and they can't seem to do the job. This is way earlier than normal. Typically we call a neighbor across the river from us and he comes and fills it for about $150. Once we do that, the wells have a chance to breath and recover and we don't need to worry for the year. This year not having any money, I just went to my next door neighbor and asked if they'd be willing to help us out. They said yes. 600' of hose later it's filling slowly but surely. Yes, 600 feet is the closest neighbor.



What, your well isn't deep enough? With all the rain you get one would never have thought water would ever be a problem. I would think the water table is very high in Oregon.


----------



## mike taylor

Never been . But I bet next year we will .haha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Are you still in Hawaii?


Yes


----------



## tortdad

I had a blast at mikes house. The kids swam all day and we drank beer and watched. The food was good but the company was better.


----------



## JAYGEE

Texas is about to get raped by rain once again!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> What, your well isn't deep enough? With all the rain you get one would never have thought water would ever be a problem. I would think the water table is very high in Oregon.


We have two wells actually. The main well is a couple hundred below sea level. We've hired a hydro-geologist to come out and evaluate the situation. She explain that the great earthquake 500-1000 yrs ago caused a landslide of which we have our house. This earthquake completely disrupted the regular underground streams, resulting in a lucky guess for getting any water at all. The 2 wells producing are only 2 of a total 9 wells dug here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hello-lo-lo-lo


----------



## dmmj

Howdy


----------



## Momof4

Hi


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey there folks. What new,


----------



## Momof4

Tired! Getting ready for our trip and cleaning like crazy because the pet sitter sleeps at our home. We received our new sofa today so cleaning under that was gross!! 

We are leaving a day early so I'm set back a day. So glad I don't have my new little one because I would be a wreck leaving him and getting him settled. Patience is a virtue!


----------



## Momof4

Can you report spam from the app?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> Can you report spam from the app?


Yes you can. 
1- Click on the post:


2- Click more then click the "flag" option:


3-Write why you'd like to report it and click OK:


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> Yes you can.
> 1- Click on the post:
> View attachment 134393
> 
> 2- Click more then click the "flag" option:
> View attachment 134394
> 
> 3-Write why you'd like to report it and click OK:
> View attachment 134395



Thank you! So anything not tort related right? Like diet pills etc?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> Thank you! So anything not tort related right? Like diet pills etc?


Yea.


----------



## Momof4

Found two! I reported it! Thank you!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Thank you! So anything not tort related right? Like diet pills etc?


Diet ills skin care products name and it will be deleted. 
So surprise! The cigarettes I smoke are “roll yer owns". Yup if I wants a smoke, I need to make it myself. Well it seems I just nodded off rolling one. When I accidentally fall asleep, waking is preceded by that whole body jerk, or jolt. Well I did that waking to, yup, tobacco being tossed around me and the couch. Can we just go back to BOOBS please?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
It's morning here anyway. 4:37 am to be exact


----------



## tortdad

JAYGEE said:


> Texas is about to get raped by rain once again!


Yeah. Tropical depression Bob will be here this evening.


----------



## JAYGEE

tortdad said:


> Yeah. Tropical depression Bob will be here this evening.


No bueno, not really wanting more rain. Lol


----------



## mike taylor

Rain sucks ! I picked a bad time to buy a motorcycle . Can't ride it in the rain . Good morning peeps .


----------



## DawnH

Moozillion said:


> Have any of you roller derby fans ever been to "The Running of the Bulls" in New Orleans?
> It's hundreds of roller derby girls with decorative horns on their helmets, whapping runners (anyone who wants to show up dressed in red and white) with nerf bats! I think the estimate of total attendees last year was 15,000! It's hilarious!
> Their motto is "Porque no?" ; which is Spanish for "Why not?"



Yes!! I've been a few times and it's been hilarious. I've since retired and haven't been in two years. My favorite part is the outfits...lol


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> We have big dark clouds moving in. Since we have 100% chance of rain today and tonight, I guess those clouds might mean something.


Hi. Hope you are well. Is it cold back there? Here it's quite hot: temperature reached 31 degrees Celcius today. I don't mind it, but the sun can be a bit annoying for someone who prefers Winter....UGH!


----------



## DawnH

JAYGEE said:


> No bueno, not really wanting more rain. Lol



I would like some rain today. I spent 8 bloody hours working on Tuelo's enclosure yesterday. Sunburned, beat (but still married, so there is that....lol) I planted Carolina Supply seed so that will help it GROW!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good night Gillian.
> Hope you get lots of lovely kip tonight.


Thank GOD islept seven hours last night.

How are,Wifey, and Tidgy? Great I hope.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I think that's what she's talking about. We have a 40' sea container in our yard. They had to crane it over house. The previous owner put it in.



I have thought about them for human housing.


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> Have any of you roller derby fans ever been to "The Running of the Bulls" in New Orleans?
> It's hundreds of roller derby girls with decorative horns on their helmets, whapping runners (anyone who wants to show up dressed in red and white) with nerf bats! I think the estimate of total attendees last year was 15,000! It's hilarious!
> Their motto is "Porque no?" ; which is Spanish for "Why not?"


lol That's interesting.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Tired! Getting ready for our trip and cleaning like crazy because the pet sitter sleeps at our home. We received our new sofa today so cleaning under that was gross!!
> 
> We are leaving a day early so I'm set back a day. So glad I don't have my new little one because I would be a wreck leaving him and getting him settled. Patience is a virtue!



Where are you off to?


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Hope you are well. Is it cold back there? Here it's quite hot: temperature reached 31 degrees Celcius today. I don't mind it, but the sun can be a bit annoying for someone who prefers Winter....UGH!



Mostly 80s and 90s, which with the rain keeps the humidity up.


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> I would like some rain today. I spent 8 bloody hours working on Tuelo's enclosure yesterday. Sunburned, beat (but still married, so there is that....lol) I planted Carolina Supply seed so that will help it GROW!



Being still married and alive to talk about it are the important thing.  So how does it look?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Mostly 80s and 90s, which with the rain keeps the humidity up.


Well,at least it is not cold. Here it's DRY, very dry climate, Winter and Summer alike.


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> Tired! Getting ready for our trip and cleaning like crazy because the pet sitter sleeps at our home. We received our new sofa today so cleaning under that was gross!!
> 
> We are leaving a day early so I'm set back a day. So glad I don't have my new little one because I would be a wreck leaving him and getting him settled. Patience is a virtue!



Ugh. We leave next month for 2.5 weeks (53 hours in the car total.) I am trying not to dread it....lol. Where are you guys heading?


----------



## Gillian M

DawnH said:


> Ugh. We leave next month for 2.5 weeks (53 hours in the car total.) I am trying not to dread it....lol. Where are you guys heading?


Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> I slept seven hours last night.
> 
> .[/ QUOTE]
> Congrats! Did you do anything different to get in the longer sleep time?


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> Ugh. We leave next month for 2.5 weeks (53 hours in the car total.) I am trying not to dread it....lol. Where are you guys heading?



Where are you going?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Rain sucks ! I picked a bad time to buy a motorcycle . Can't ride it in the rain . Good morning peeps .



You can, it is just not as enjoyable.


----------



## Gillian M

Thanks so much your question and your concern. Appreciate both.

Frankly speaking NOOOOOO. I thought of a doctor's visit but changed my mind. With an issue like sleep which is not physical thank GOD, doctors here (and in Third World countries), are only able to give sleeping pills which I do NOT want to get addicted to. Therefore I did not see any doctor. I don't think he can do much. Know what I mean? 

Thanks once again our KIND words, Jacqui.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Rain sucks ! I picked a bad time to buy a motorcycle . Can't ride it in the rain . Good morning peeps .


Why did I not see this motorcycle yesterday???!!!???


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks so much your question and your concern. Appreciate both.
> 
> Frankly speaking NOOOOOO. I thought of a doctor's visit but changed my mind. With an issue like sleep which is not physical thank GOD, doctors here (and in Third World countries), are only able to give sleeping pills which I do NOT want to get addicted to. Therefore I did not see any doctor. I don't think he can do much. Know what I mean?
> 
> Thanks once again our KIND words, Jacqui.



Just wondered if you had done anything different yesterday or last night. Like perhaps ate at a different time or type of food, on TFO longer/less, those kinds of things. I am not one who believes in sleeping pills myself.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Why did I not see this motorcycle yesterday???!!!???



He is saving it so he has something to show off your next visit.


----------



## DawnH

Jacqui said:


> Being still married and alive to talk about it are the important thing.  So how does it look?



I think HE is gonna love it. We plan on putting the house on the market in 10 months and our yard has some well established poisonous plants that I did not want to dig up and replace (Angel's Trumpet, etc) so I built a large raised bed 5 feet by 12 feet by 26" high. I'm not THRILLED but it will work till we move (I want people who view the house to just see a pretty raised bed for them to plant in, we live in a 100 year old home in a "cottage" part of the city that is known for it's cute yards and older homes.) Carolina seed mix is in the open spaces and I'm still not done (I want to make a water dish out of cement and use a large elephants ear leaf as a casting, because - ya know. He NEEDS THAT.) It has morning sun, half shaded by 1pm and full shade by 3pm. I want to make a canopy for it out of Sunshade and will be planting in that table (which is over his hide as a double shaded area) and do a few more things as needed... 

So, I dunno. I am kinda "meh" with it right now but hopefully that is just due to exhaustion (over 2500lbs of soil, etc went into this sucker.)


----------



## DawnH

DawnH said:


> Ugh. We leave next month for 2.5 weeks (53 hours in the car total.) I am trying not to dread it....lol. Where are you guys heading?



Texas to Chicago to Wisconsin to Colorado and back to Texas. I love road trips but our twin (10 month old) foster boys case has gone to pot so they will be coming with us. Not planned, but we will handle it (just worried about all that car travel with twin little ones!) Our youngest two will also be coming (7 and 11.) 3400 miles... Oui.


----------



## JAYGEE

DawnH said:


> I would like some rain today. I spent 8 bloody hours working on Tuelo's enclosure yesterday. Sunburned, beat (but still married, so there is that....lol) I planted Carolina Supply seed so that will help it GROW!


Ill be sure to send it your way when it comes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Thank you! So anything not tort related right? Like diet pills etc?


Or any of Lyn W's puns.


----------



## tortdad

DawnH said:


> Texas to Chicago to Wisconsin to Colorado and back to Texas. I love road trips but our twin (10 month old) foster boys case has gone to pot so they will be coming with us. Not planned, but we will handle it (just worried about all that car travel with twin little ones!) Our youngest two will also be coming (7 and 11.) 3400 miles... Oui.


Good luck, you're going to need it!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Just wondered if you had done anything different yesterday or last night. Like perhaps ate at a different time or type of food, on TFO longer/less, those kinds of things. I am not one who believes in sleeping pills myself.


Oh no. I'm afraid all days are the same as far as I'm conerned, particularly due to the facts that:

1) I live alone (with my beloved tort)

2) I am unemployed.

But some nights are better than others for some reason or other. At times for example I drink coffee, and get some sound sleep, and at times I go out for LONG (and here I mean LONG) WALKS, return home exhausted, but.....keep TOSSING and TURNING endlessly in bed. I believe that medicne has not been able to explain everything. The human brain works in such a....strange way. 

As for the food I eat, well, that too is the same. Doesn't that confirm that it's NOT the food/walks/coffee?


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> He is saving it so he has something to show off your next visit.


It's probably a pink moped or something, lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thank GOD islept seven hours last night.
> 
> How are,Wifey, and Tidgy? Great I hope.


Afternoon Gillian.
Wifey a little better, Tidgy happily munching on luncheon and I'm going shopping in a bit.
How's Oli?


----------



## tortdad

Found some pictures of mike new bike. I grew tried of waiting for him to show you his sweet new ride so I'm going to do it so you can all see how wicked cool he is, lol. 













@mike taylor


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning / afternoon, Tortoise fans.
It's international pink moped day.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I have thought about them for human housing.



I think Pinterest has some really neat ones! I will post a few today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mike's lovely new bike.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Would you want it any other way?


No


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> I think Pinterest has some really neat ones! I will post a few today.


If you get a larger one, you can be all set. I like the idea.


----------



## DawnH

Well, he is a bit overwhelmed but went tromping through a few things and is currently digging in his hide. I think he likes it. *whew* (This is just his daytime play yard weather permitting. He still comes in at dusk. I am holding off building his BIG YARD/move outside, till we move.)

You guys have a great day. I am off to find more coffee...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Any mods who have their alerts on probably like-


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> "covered"
> 
> You can do better than that.


This isn't me but was shot from the gopro on my head, I looked the same. And bonus, that's the girl I met who was absolutely adorable, muds better than makeup any day!


----------



## smarch

And as usual after a obstacle race day, I feel like a truck ran me over. So sore and bruised, that's a weekend done right lol


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Why did I not see this motorcycle yesterday???!!!???


You seen one Harley you've seen them all . Haha


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 134450
> 
> 
> Any mods who have their alerts on probably like-




The other side is usually worse - and those alerts have no redeeming qualities.


----------



## Yvonne G

DawnH said:


> I think HE is gonna love it. We plan on putting the house on the market in 10 months and our yard has some well established poisonous plants that I did not want to dig up and replace (Angel's Trumpet, etc) so I built a large raised bed 5 feet by 12 feet by 26" high. I'm not THRILLED but it will work till we move (I want people who view the house to just see a pretty raised bed for them to plant in, we live in a 100 year old home in a "cottage" part of the city that is known for it's cute yards and older homes.) Carolina seed mix is in the open spaces and I'm still not done (I want to make a water dish out of cement and use a large elephants ear leaf as a casting, because - ya know. He NEEDS THAT.) It has morning sun, half shaded by 1pm and full shade by 3pm. I want to make a canopy for it out of Sunshade and will be planting in that table (which is over his hide as a double shaded area) and do a few more things as needed...
> 
> So, I dunno. I am kinda "meh" with it right now but hopefully that is just due to exhaustion (over 2500lbs of soil, etc went into this sucker.)
> View attachment 134428
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 134429
> 
> View attachment 134430



That's just beautiful, Dawn!!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> This is my wife Lucrecia Mcevil . They were at Comicon this year .
> 
> View attachment 134389
> View attachment 134390


Really?? How awesome!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 134452
> 
> View attachment 134453
> 
> View attachment 134454
> View attachment 134455


Won't lie, I would live in that...


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> This isn't me but was shot from the gopro on my head, I looked the same. And bonus, that's the girl I met who was absolutely adorable, muds better than makeup any day!
> View attachment 134451




Looks like so much fun!! Take a Epsom salt bath tonight, it could help those sore muscles.


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> Found some pictures of mike new bike. I grew tried of waiting for him to show you his sweet new ride so I'm going to do it so you can all see how wicked cool he is, lol.
> 
> View attachment 134431
> View attachment 134432
> View attachment 134433
> View attachment 134434
> View attachment 134435
> View attachment 134436
> View attachment 134437
> View attachment 134438
> View attachment 134439
> View attachment 134440
> 
> 
> @mike taylor



HILARIOUS!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Won't lie, I would live in that...



I think I would try it! So simple and easy to clean! 
Ours is 40' of ugly, but has a cool roll up door for easy access. We have painted it a couple times and sealed the leaks. Sometimes we dream about how cool we could make it.


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> Yeah. Tropical depression Bob will be here this evening.


Tropical Depression BOB??!?!
Somebody needs to point this out to maggie3fan!!!!! Bob's reputation for mischief has gone NATIONAL!!! 

@maggie3fan


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  wrapped up at work time to catch up on Orange is the new black and a new series I was told about, sense8
Very racy! I have to cover Shelly and Moe's eyes


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> I think I would try it! So simple and easy to clean!
> Ours is 40' of ugly, but has a cool roll up door for easy access. We have painted it a couple times and sealed the leaks. Sometimes we dream about how cool we could make it.



I want one of those in the woods somewhere. A guy I know went to architecture school and did one of these for his final project. He's still working for his dad's fence company (dad paid for college so he's working it off) soon he'll be working as a full blown architect but he wants to design a bunch of these things and have floor plans to pick from and sell them to people.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

It went down from 94%. 
Good for the torts!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 134450
> 
> 
> Any mods who have their alerts on probably like-


*Are. Are probably like.


----------



## Yvonne G

no alerts for me. I find them very irritating.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> no alerts for me. I find them very irritating.


So in case of emergency ( such as a shortage of cheese) how do we contact you?


----------



## Yvonne G

I read my private conversations as soon as I see them pop up. Otherwise you just have to find me under the bridge, or in the cave. Misty will bark. That's the only alert I respond to.


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  wrapped up at work time to catch up on Orange is the new black and a new series I was told about, sense8
> Very racy! I have to cover Shelly and Moe's eyes



I can't wait to start the new season of Orange is the New Black!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 134452
> 
> View attachment 134453
> 
> View attachment 134454
> View attachment 134455


Screw the torts! We will live in that and they can have the house!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> I can't wait to start the new season of Orange is the New Black!!!


I'm not going to lie it's great so far


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> I'm not going to lie it's great so far



I have been to tired to watch it. I have to wait until everyone goes to sleep. I watch it on my iPad with headphones so my better half can sleep.


----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> That's just beautiful, Dawn!!



Thanks Yvonne! That means a lot!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon Gillian.
> Wifey a little better, Tidgy happily munching on luncheon and I'm going shopping in a bit.
> How's Oli?


Hi. I thought Wifey had fully recovered, or did I misunderstand you?

Oli is GREAT. My beloved tort had a soak in warm water, ate well today and then fell asleep. I took a nap this afternoon as well. And strangely enough, the moment I go to the sitting room, Oli wakes up. I'd planned to take Oli for a 'walk' in the sun, but it was (and still is) extremely windy. This, I noticed annoys Oli, so I changed my mind, and left alone for an hour's walk.

Regards to Wifey, you, and the USUAL KISSES and HUGS to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## DawnH

Okay. Not sure if it's due to the coffee setting in or this FACE, but I am feeling much better about his new oasis...


----------



## DawnH

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. I thought Wifey had fully recovered, or did I misunderstand you?
> 
> Oli is GREAT. My beloved tort had a soak in warm water, ate well today and then fell asleep. I took a nap this afternoon as well. And strangely enough, the moment I go to the sitting room, Oli wakes up. I'd planned to take Oli for a 'walk' in the sun, but it was (and still is) extremely windy. This, I noticed annoys Oli, so I changed my mind, and left alone for an hour's walk.
> 
> Regards to Wifey, you, and the USUAL KISSES and HUGS to Tidgy from Oli.



That sounds like a LOVELY afternoon!!


----------



## Gillian M

DawnH said:


> That sounds like a LOVELY afternoon!!



It definitely was.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. I thought Wifey had fully recovered, or did I misunderstand you?
> 
> Oli is GREAT. My beloved tort had a soak in warm water, ate well today and then fell asleep. I took a nap this afternoon as well. And strangely enough, the moment I go to the sitting room, Oli wakes up. I'd planned to take Oli for a 'walk' in the sun, but it was (and still is) extremely windy. This, I noticed annoys Oli, so I changed my mind, and left alone for an hour's walk.
> 
> Regards to Wifey, you, and the USUAL KISSES and HUGS to Tidgy from Oli.


Wifey is still ill,but getting a little better each day.
She's just gone booze shopping all the way up to the new town (they don't sell alcohol in my lovely medina), so she can't be too bad.
Tidgy's eating some fig leaves, new experience for her, i'll only allow her a couple.
I'm doing some reading
Tidgy sends hugs and kisses to Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

DawnH said:


> Okay. Not sure if it's due to the coffee setting in or this FACE, but I am feeling much better about his new oasis...
> 
> View attachment 134467


What's the size of that enclosure?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey is still ill,but getting a little better each day.
> She's just gone booze shopping all the way up to the new town (they don't sell alcohol in my lovely medina), so she can't be too bad.
> Tidgy's eating some fig leaves, new experience for her, i'll only allow her a couple.
> I'm doing some reading
> Tidgy sends hugs and kisses to Oli.


If she's out shopping then Wifey MUST BE MUCH BETTER.

You'd better take care with alcohol during RAMADAN which is very near.if I am not mistaken it begins on 18th June.


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mike's lovely new bike.
> View attachment 134448


Yeah ,that's a nice one .


----------



## mike taylor

Here is the bike .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You Texas folks are freakin' hard 
a$$'s. Overton , Texas shuts down a lemonade stand for not having the proper permits! Then when proper permits were gotten, they'd have to have the health department do a check because they were selling to the public. Really I'm thinking what a nice town Overton must be if the crime rate is so low that the police are doing things like this.


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You Texas folks are freakin' hard
> a$$'s. Overton , Texas shuts down a lemonade stand for not having the proper permits! Then when proper permits were gotten, they'd have to have the health department do a check because they were selling to the public. Really I'm thinking what a nice town Overton must be if the crime rate is so low that the police are doing things like this.


 OMG! I mean, REALLY????!?!?!?!! A kid's lemonade stand???!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

They were wanting to collect enough for Father's Day gifts. But it's a lesson of life. Work hard doing the right thing and the government will still work at making you wrong.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2015...lice-shutdown-of-little-girls-lemonade-stand/


----------



## jaizei

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  wrapped up at work time to catch up on Orange is the new black and a new series I was told about, sense8
> Very racy! I have to cover Shelly and Moe's eyes




why do all of Netflix's shows look so good. It's just like USA; I don't know if they're actually good but their promos do the job.


----------



## jaizei

No politics.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> This isn't me but was shot from the gopro on my head, I looked the same. And bonus, that's the girl I met who was absolutely adorable, muds better than makeup any day!
> View attachment 134451



Better for your skin, too.


----------



## smarch

DawnH said:


> Okay. Not sure if it's due to the coffee setting in or this FACE, but I am feeling much better about his new oasis...
> 
> View attachment 134467


Both, coffee is magical but so are tort faces


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> If she's out shopping then Wifey MUST BE MUCH BETTER.
> 
> You'd better take care with alcohol during RAMADAN which is very near.if I am not mistaken it begins on 18th June.


That's why she's stocking up.
I, myself, don't drink in Ramadan.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 134452
> 
> View attachment 134453
> 
> View attachment 134454
> View attachment 134455



If only I had the talent and ability to do that.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> OMG! I mean, REALLY????!?!?!?!! A kid's lemonade stand???!!


So it seems.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I read my private conversations as soon as I see them pop up. Otherwise you just have to find me under the bridge, or in the cave. Misty will bark. That's the only alert I respond to.



For special folks there is the phone or even snail mail. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> Okay. Not sure if it's due to the coffee setting in or this FACE, but I am feeling much better about his new oasis...
> 
> View attachment 134467



Glad he gave you his approval, means so much more then ours.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> So it seems.


To get around this the kids found a loophole, they gave the lemonade away for donations. The girls wanted to take their dad to a local water park. A local radio station heard about it and donated the tickets to ensure it would happen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> To get around this the kids found a loophole, they gave the lemonade away for donations. The girls wanted to take their dad to a local water park. A local radio station heard about it and donated the tickets to ensure it would happen.


Nice, sensible, happy ending.
Good.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You Texas folks are freakin' hard
> a$$'s. Overton , Texas shuts down a lemonade stand for not having the proper permits! Then when proper permits were gotten, they'd have to have the health department do a check because they were selling to the public. Really I'm thinking what a nice town Overton must be if the crime rate is so low that the police are doing things like this.



in the long run, they have done the kids a favor. As a lemonade stand they may have made a couple of bucks, as a national news sympathy story, donations will be rolling in.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's why she's stocking up.
> I, myself, don't drink in Ramadan.


Here in Jordan, those who drink alcohol tend to RUSH to the stores to buy alcohol before Ramadan. (Please don't misunderstand me here, ok?)


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> To get around this the kids found a loophole, they gave the lemonade away for donations. The girls wanted to take their dad to a local water park. A local radio station heard about it and donated the tickets to ensure it would happen.



Knew they would come out ahead.


----------



## Jacqui

Was sad to see water once more standing on the fields. They were finally starting to dry up. Now once more we are under flood watches.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> To get around this the kids found a loophole, they gave the lemonade away for donations. The girls wanted to take their dad to a local water park. A local radio station heard about it and donated the tickets to ensure it would happen.


That sounds interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Here in Jordan, those who drink alcohol tend to RUSH to the stores to buy alcohol before Ramadan. (Please don't misunderstand me here, ok?)


No, they do here too.
So much so, there have been protests at the supermarkets in one city.


----------



## tortdad

Moozillion said:


> Tropical Depression BOB??!?!
> Somebody needs to point this out to maggie3fan!!!!! Bob's reputation for mischief has gone NATIONAL!!!
> 
> @maggie3fan


 My bad. They said its tropical storm Bill


----------



## tortdad

They're saying to be prepared for 12" of rain over a span of 12-18 hours


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> My bad. They said its tropical storm Bill


Bummer! I was looking forward to everyone giving Maggie and Bob grief over the storm!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

jaizei said:


> why do all of Netflix's shows look so good. It's just like USA; I don't know if they're actually good but their promos do the job.


The shows are really good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bees, I got the BBC to help me out.
http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20150615-the-truth-about-bees


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Red foot?

my niece found it today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I say Eastern box turtle.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Here is the bike .
> 
> View attachment 134470



That's not a Sportster, is it? (an Ironhead?)


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Red foot?
> View attachment 134490
> my niece found it today.



No, a male three toed box turtle. If she found it in Oregon, it's someone's lost pet.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> They're saying to be prepared for 12" of rain over a span of 12-18 hours



What a bummer!!! I hope your're not hit to hard!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wrong subspecies.
So near......


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> No, a male three toed box turtle. If she found it in Oregon, it's someone's lost pet.


Thank you Yvonne. She is in Auburn California. I gave her the info to join the forum.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, they do here too.
> So much so, there have been protests at the supermarkets in one city.


Good evening Adam.

Protests? Strange. Here in Jordan nobody would dream of protests during RAMADAN, if it's to do with alcohol. And I've a feeling this applies to most Islamic countries.

Regards to Wifey, to you, and a BIG KISS from Oli-who's asleep-to Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Protests? Strange. Here in Jordan nobody would dream of protests during RAMADAN, if it's to do with alcohol. And I've a feeling this applies to most Islamic countries.
> 
> Regards to Wifey, to you, and a BIG KISS from Oli-who's asleep-to Tidgy.


Hi, Gillian.
Protests about the large sales of alcohol to muslims BEFORE Ramadan.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian.
> Protests about the large sales of alcohol to muslims BEFORE Ramadan.


Oh GOD, I once again misunderstood you. Sorry Adam.

That could be controlled by the government, though before Ramadan alcohol is sold in all Muslim countries, with the exception of Saudi Arabia, right?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Alcohol is also totally banned in Kuwait, one of the United Arab Emirates and in Yemen, except for the Aden region.
Many non Gulf region Muslim countries also have a complete ban , eg Libya, Sudan and Bangladesh. 
But the silly process of stopping it a few days before Ramadan has just meant that wifey has got home empty handed and bad tempered. 
Never mind, i'd hidden two bottles, which I've now donated to her and she is happy again.
Here it is illegal to sell alcohol to Muslims at any time, but the law is not enforced.
So alcohol sales are technically only permitted to non-Muslims, which is legal, so why stop in Ramadan?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Alcohol is also totally banned in Kuwait, one of the United Arab Emirates and in Yemen, except for the Aden region.
> Many non Gulf region Muslim countries also have a complete ban , eg Libya, Sudan and Bangladesh.
> But the silly process of stopping it a few days before Ramadan has just meant that wifey has got home empty handed and bad tempered.
> Never mind, i'd hidden two bottles, which I've now donated to her and she is happy again.
> Here it is illegal to sell alcohol to Muslims at any time, but the law is not enforced.
> So alcohol sales are technically only permitted to non-Muslims, which is legal, so why stop in Ramadan?


Oh yes, I'd forgotten Kuwait, Lybia since the times of...(our dear friend ) Qaddafi, Sudan, as well as non-Arab Islamic states. Notice that each country applies what it wants and not what Islam says. Take Jordan: ANYONE can buy, sell, drink alcohol till RAMADAN begins. If someone gets caught doing one of these during Ramadan, he/she is in DEEP TROUBLE. I guess it is because Ramadan is considered a HOLY MONTH in Islam. Furthermore, Muslims are NOT meant to drink alcohol AT ALL.

Hope Wifey's now in a better mood.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I think @Tidgy's Dad needs this ad more than me


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 134513
> 
> I think @Tidgy's Dad needs this ad more than me


I bet he does! Just wait to see his reaction....'Yummy..cheese!' he'll say.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 134513
> 
> I think @Tidgy's Dad needs this ad more than me


Nope.
Know this cheese well, it's absolutely one of the best cheeses in the world.
Five star stuff.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> Know this cheese well, it's absolutely one of the best cheeses in the world.
> Five star stuff.


What's behind all this love to...CHEESE? if I may ask.


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> What a bummer!!! I hope your're not hit to hard!


 The tracking systems are all saying the eye of the storm will be west of Houston which puts us in the "dirty" side of the storm system which means more rain and heavier winds. Hopefully this keeps pushing easy but I doubt it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What's behind all this love to...CHEESE? if I may ask.


I just love cheese, Gillian, always have.
To me good cheese and good wine are the true signs of a civilized society.
Cheese and wine lead to philosophy and wisdom. 
So, if i eat consume enough cheese and wine I may, eventually, become civilized and wise.
But I think i need a lot more practice.
Think i'll do some more now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> The tracking systems are all saying the eye of the storm will be west of Houston which puts us in the "dirty" side of the storm system which means more rain and heavier winds. Hopefully this keeps pushing easy but I doubt it


best of luck.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just love cheese, Gillian, always have.
> To me good cheese and good wine are the true signs of a civilized society.
> Cheese and wine lead to philosophy and wisdom.
> So, if i eat consume enough cheese and wine I may, eventually, become civilized and wise.
> But I think i need a lot more practice.
> Think i'll do some more now.


Ok, but notice you didn't answer my question: WHAT is behind all your love to CHEESE?


Here you go Adam, enjoy it!


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> The tracking systems are all saying the eye of the storm will be west of Houston which puts us in the "dirty" side of the storm system which means more rain and heavier winds. Hopefully this keeps pushing easy but I doubt it



Brace yourselves and hope for the best!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone been trying to catch up on posts - it's amazing how many posts there are in the space of 2 days
Hope you are all well


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone been trying to catch up on posts - it's amazing how many posts there are in the space of 2 days
> Hope you are all well


Hi Lyn and welcome back. Missed you.

Am well, thanks.Oli is GREAT, is in deep sleep. How are you? And what about Lola? Hope you're both very well. You seem to be really busy these days.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> best of luck.


Want more......CHEESE? Here you are...


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Gillian yes I miss popping in here to catch up with everyone too when I can't.

I have had visitors over the weekend. My nephew and his girlfriend took part in the first Welsh Velothon - a 140 km cycle race (approx. 86 miles) with lots of Welsh hills to conquer. So I was out yesterday with the family supporting them then we all got together for a meal last night. So the weekend flew by.

Lola is fast asleep too, he has his routine and even of he is out in the garden on a sunny evening he wants to go in at about 6 pm. has his soak , supper and off to bed.

Glad to hear all well with you and Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian yes I miss popping in here to catch up with everyone too when I can't.
> 
> I have had visitors over the weekend. My nephew and his girlfriend took part in the first Welsh Velothon - a 140 km cycle race (approx. 86 miles) with lots of Welsh hills to conquer. So I was out yesterday with the family supporting them then we all got together for a meal last night. So the weekend flew by.
> 
> Lola is fast asleep too, he has his routine and even of he is out in the garden on a sunny evening he wants to go in at about 6 pm. has his soak , supper and off to bed.
> 
> Glad to hear all well with you and Oli.



Hope you all enjoyed the weekend. 

Here's a joke for YOU, on TEACHERS:

Math teacher: 'If I had ten apples in one hand and ten apples in the other, what would I have?'

John: 'ENORMOUS hands Miss White!' (Very bright isn't he?)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or any of Lyn W's puns.


Ooooh! You can go off some people you know


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Red foot?
> View attachment 134490
> my niece found it today.



Beautiful box turtle!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> John: 'ENORMOUS hands Miss White!' (Very bright isn't he?)


----------



## Gillian M

Teacher: 'I killed a person.' Put it in the future tense.
Student: 'The future tense is......YOU WILL GO TO JAIL!'


----------



## Lyn W

Got to go again after my flying visit - time for bed, my busy weekend has caught up with me
So see you all soon.
Have a good day or sleep tight.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Got to go again after my flying visit - time for bed, my busy weekend has caught up with me
> So see you all soon.
> Have a good day or sleep tight.


Thanks Lyn. Good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> Got to go again after my flying visit - time for bed, my busy weekend has caught up with me
> So see you all soon.
> Have a good day or sleep tight.



Night.


----------



## DawnH

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone been trying to catch up on posts - it's amazing how many posts there are in the space of 2 days
> Hope you are all well[/QUOTE



Sorry Lyn. I get excited when I can talk to adults and have a tendency to get a wee bit chatty.


----------



## Elohi

I'm sitting at my middle child's 2nd swim meet. It's really hot sitting in the sun. Thankfully a little cloud is blocking the sun for a minute.


----------



## DawnH

Elohi said:


> I'm sitting at my middle child's 2nd swim meet. It's really hot sitting in the sun. Thankfully a little cloud is blocking the sun for a minute.
> View attachment 134569
> 
> View attachment 134570


it looks beautiful and you are too adorable. (And by the way that's totally not fair, it's been raining all day here.)


----------



## JAYGEE

@tortdad are yall getting any rain yet? 

We just got back from memorial city mall and it was raining over there. Just made it home just soith of down town and its getting pretty dark.


----------



## Killerrookie

JAYGEE said:


> @tort dad are yall getting any rain yet?
> 
> We just got back from memorial city mall and it was raining over there. Just made it home just soith of down town and its getting pretty dark.


It's raining over here in the Richmond/Rosenberg area of Houston.


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Killerrookie

Just started right when you mentioned rain.


----------



## JAYGEE

Killerrookie said:


> It's raining over here in the Richmond/Rosenberg area of Houston.


Hope it doesnt get too bad.


----------



## Elohi

DawnH said:


> it looks beautiful and you are too adorable. (And by the way that's totally not fair, it's been raining all day here.)


It rained this morning and poured big time yesterday.


----------



## Killerrookie

JAYGEE said:


> Hope it doesnt get too bad.


Thanks!




It's getting worse by the second.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Meanwhile, here in the wet state of Oregon, where the state flower is moss, we've got cloudless, sunny sky's of 87°f or so.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> It rained this morning and poured big time yesterday.


Not that I questioned if you weren't.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> Thanks!
> View attachment 134576
> 
> View attachment 134577
> 
> It's getting worse by the second.


...Sorry about that foreshadowing, man.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Ok, but notice you didn't answer my question: WHAT is behind all your love to CHEESE?
> 
> 
> Here you go Adam, enjoy it!
> View attachment 134523


I don't know the answer, Gillian.
I just love it.
Even before my family moved to live in the village of Cheddar when I was 8, I loved cheese.
It's lovely.


----------



## DawnH

It's a mess here in Southeast Texas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Got to go again after my flying visit - time for bed, my busy weekend has caught up with me
> So see you all soon.
> Have a good day or sleep tight.


Oh, missed you !
Tidgy needed supper and bed.
Next wifey wanted to watch TV.
And then wifey needed to play on Facebook.
And finally wifey wanted feeding.
Drat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> Sorry Lyn. I get excited when I can talk to adults and have a tendency to get a wee bit chatty.


On which thread were you talking to adults ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is from a brother of mine that lives in Houston about a week ago. 
“No problem at all on my side of town. If I looked really hard I could spot a puddle in the parking lot.
The girls are fine, but the town where D**a lives, Wimberley, was devastated. The National Guard took over the parking and gym at the high school she works at and school was closed. She's been volunteering 12 hours a day at the relief center." The “girls" he references are my nieces.


----------



## Elohi

Her relay team won first. Woot!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> View attachment 134587
> 
> Her relay team won first. Woot!


Most excellent. Ice cream celebration on the way home?


----------



## mike taylor

I'm still at work damn rain !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I went spear fishing


----------



## Elohi

She just won her 25 yard breaststroke and got 2nd in the butterfly.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I went spear fishing



you sure get the wrong punishments for being bad in school.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I went spear fishing



Catch anything?


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Elohi said:


> View attachment 134587
> 
> Her relay team won first. Woot!


That is so cool to get her started at a young age. My son is dating a girl that is a marathon swimmer. She just had a race this past weekend. She swam around Key West, FL. I find that to be so amazing. I was on a swim team all through Middle School. Kept me out of trouble.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Catch anything?


Yea


----------



## JAYGEE

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Yea


What did you catch?


----------



## mike taylor

Frog apocalypse on my house again .


----------



## DawnH

JAYGEE said:


> What did you catch?



Duh. 

He caught a spear.


----------



## DawnH

mike taylor said:


> Frog apocalypse on my house again .



They are so TINY!!!! (Adorable!)


----------



## Moozillion

mike taylor said:


> Frog apocalypse on my house again .


They are CUUUUTE!!!
You are SO lucky!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

DawnH said:


> Duh.
> 
> He caught a spear.


Fish


----------



## Elohi

One last swimming picture. I'm so proud of this girls hard work. <3

She has her mamas arms.


----------



## DawnH

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Fish



Oh. You said "spear fishing" so I thought you were fishing for spears...


----------



## DawnH

...and I am totally just being an @ss. I'm good at it, eh?  My husband LOVES it!


----------



## DawnH

DawnH said:


> ...and I am totally just being an @ss. I'm good at it, eh?  My husband LOVES it!



Okay. *sigh* He hates it. At times he wants to choke me. Never mind that *I* think I am the funniest person on the planet...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Portland is having a 5k run, walk,skip. Thought of entering until I read it's a pajama run.


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening everyone. 

Just......


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hello Steven and Abdulla.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hello Steven and Abdulla.


Hey! Hope you're doing well


----------



## ZEROPILOT

mike taylor said:


> Yeah ,that's a nice one .


Nice bike Mike.
Anyone that rides is OK in my book.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning peeps .


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning peeps


----------



## Killerrookie

AZtortMom said:


> Morning peeps
> View attachment 134653


Morning....


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi there  we have some early birds


----------



## Killerrookie

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there  we have some early birds


Not really just couldn't sleep.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> Not really just couldn't sleep.


Me neither.
I sleep with my dog and he is scratching him self silly!


----------



## Killerrookie

ZEROPILOT said:


> Me neither.
> I sleep with my dog and he is scratching him self silly!


Mine licks the air while s sleep haha...


----------



## Killerrookie

Came to see if anything new is on TFO today and to check on everything before I leave for another couple days... See you guys later.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's always very slow this time of weekday.


----------



## Moozillion

About to head out to work- which is 90 miles away....so, "Hi!" and "Bye!"

Stay silly, my friends!!! (...as if y'all need encouragement!)


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Portland is having a 5k run, walk,skip. Thought of entering until I read it's a pajama run.



Oh my gosh! BEST. IDEA. EVER! (Unless you sleep nekkid.)


----------



## DawnH

Moozillion said:


> About to head out to work- which is 90 miles away....so, "Hi!" and "Bye!"
> 
> Stay silly, my friends!!! (...as if y'all need encouragement!)



Oh my gosh. You poor thing! That is an insane commute! Drive carefully in this rain!!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> Just......
> 
> View attachment 134649



Remind me again, who are you?


----------



## Jacqui

It is Tempting Tuesday, which tortoise is the most tempting to you?


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Remind me again, who are you?


Lol. 

@bouaboua, where have you been friend?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I went spear fishing


Did you catch any spears?
Drat another joke been done already.
I must stop sleeping.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning



Is it shaping up to be a busy day at work?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> About to head out to work- which is 90 miles away....so, "Hi!" and "Bye!"
> 
> Stay silly, my friends!!! (...as if y'all need encouragement!)


Wibble!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> It is Tempting Tuesday, which tortoise is the most tempting to you?


Tidgy, of course.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibble!


What is Wibble?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good Morning, TFO.
Hope everyone has a good day and the weather behaves itself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> What is Wibble?


In World War One, according to the comedy series 'Blackadder', soldiers put knickers on their heads, pencils up their noses and said wibble, so they'd be certified mad and not have to go over the top.
I often use 'wibble' when i'm being silly.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In World War One, according to the comedy series 'Blackadder', soldiers put knickers on their heads, pencils up their noses and said wibble, so they'd be certified mad and not have to go over the top.
> I often use 'wibble' when i'm being silly.



Now see, to me, those should then be the first chosen to go. Get rid if the mad ones first.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Now see, to me, those should then be the first chosen to go. Get rid if the mad ones first.


In reality it didn't work.
Those suffering from 'shell shock' were sent over first or shot for cowardice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Now see, to me, those should then be the first chosen to go. Get rid if the mad ones first.


Help!!!!
i'm seeing double!!


----------



## smarch

Good morning friends.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Good morning friends.


Morning, Sarah.
How are you and Nank today?


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Good morning friends.


Hey! How are you?


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> Just......
> 
> View attachment 134649



When are you coming home, Steven?


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> That's not a Sportster, is it? (an Ironhead?)


48 sportster 1200 . Going to do some chopping on it soon . Turn it in to a bar hopper .


----------



## JAYGEE

Today is some perfect riding weather.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Surfin' USA


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Not here.
It will rain every day.
This time of the year I drain my fuel tanks and carburetors.
The FI bikes get a full tank of premium with some K-100 additive in them.
This is the time of year I do fun things like changing fork oil and replacing chains and sprockets.
I'm down to three bikes, My garage is a little small...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JAYGEE said:


> Today is some perfect riding weather.....


Here, too.
Out with the donkey.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here, too.
> Out with the donkey.


Adam be like:


LOL JK.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Red one is my wife's Honda Superhawk 1000
Green one is my tweaked ZX1441R Kaw
Blue one is my old 1972 Kawasaki King Cobra.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!!! I hope my Texas friends are above water and safe!

Note to self, don't add carpet cleaning on top of scrubbing the house for the pet sitter while trying to pack for a road trip! 

We are getting in the 90's this week and I missed my watering day, so I'm going to be sneaky and give my yard a drink.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Adam be like:
> View attachment 134675
> 
> LOL JK.


That could be me.
But without the BMW symbol and not so close to the camel.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

That really is very funny


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Sarah.
> How are you and Nank today?


Well I still feel like I was hit by a truck, but Nank was up bright and early waiting for me at his food dish, he keeps me going when I'm tired


----------



## Momof4

@mike taylor


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Moozillion

DawnH said:


> Oh my gosh. You poor thing! That is an insane commute! Drive carefully in this rain!!


I knew I couldn't do this every day, so I actually rent a room in a town that's just 14 miles from my work. So I leave home on Tuesdays, commute back and forth from my rented room and work during the week, then drive back home Friday evenings. Been doing this for 2.5 years, but will be retiring from this job in October!!!!
Yay, me!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Well I still feel like I was hit by a truck, but Nank was up bright and early waiting for me at his food dish, he keeps me going when I'm tired





 stay strong friend!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> I knew I couldn't do this every day, so I actually rent a room in a town that's just 14 miles from my work. So I leave home on Tuesdays, commute back and forth from my rented room and work during the week, then drive back home Friday evenings. Been doing this for 2.5 years, but will be retiring from this job in October!!!!
> Yay, me!!!!


I only see my wife for a few hours a week too.
It's the secret to a successful marriage!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I knew I couldn't do this every day, so I actually rent a room in a town that's just 14 miles from my work. So I leave home on Tuesdays, commute back and forth from my rented room and work during the week, then drive back home Friday evenings. Been doing this for 2.5 years, but will be retiring from this job in October!!!!
> Yay, me!!!!


Lots more time on the forum.
Yaaaayyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I only see my wife for a few hours a week too.
> It's the secret to a successful marriage!


Wifey's gone out for the day with our friend Zac.
golly, I miss him.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

In all seriousness, how is she?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> In all seriousness, how is she?


Not sure I can manage 'all seriousness'.
But she's much better, thanks.
The neighbours have been sending her food, gifts and medicine.
Because she's been keeping them awake at night, I expect.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good. It's happy wife first and everything else second!


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 134680
> 
> stay strong friend!


I hope you're doing well too. I meant to multi quote that last reply to you too but forgot to. That's an adorable picture reminds me of this one:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good. It's happy wife first and everything else second!


Yep.
Happy wifey first.
Happy tort second.
Third: Happy wifey + happy tort = Happy Adam.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> Happy wifey first.
> Happy tort second.
> Third: Happy wifey + happy tort = Happy Adam.


You sure love that tortoise, huh?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You sure love that tortoise, huh?


More than I could ever imagined it possible to love an animal.
Even more than cheese.


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> More than I could ever imagined it possible to love an animal.
> Even more than cheese.


Nanks my shell-baby for a reason. I would give up anything to keep hi happy and healthy. If I was told to save him I could never race again I'd hang up the shoes he's more important to me than all the mud races in the world


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I feel guilty. While I take my tortoises very seriously and try to provide for them everything that I can. (I think I've shown that).
I just honestly don't hold them in such high regard.
I mean, I truly love my dog. The tortoises I'm fond of. My fish are important to me as well...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I feel guilty. While I take my tortoises very seriously and try to provide for them everything that I can. (I think I've shown that).
> I just honestly don't hold them in such high regard.
> I mean, I truly love my dog. The tortoises I'm fond of. My fish are important to me as well...


We know you care deeply for your torts.
The Bertha business shows that.
I guess it's just that i've not got, nor ever will have kids and I've brought Tidgy up from being a little baby at death's door and we've formed a bond, which I thought impossible with torts. I spend hours a day with her,breaking a lot of the 'rules'.
Now for example she's sat on my computer table, so the computer's on the sofa.
She's basking under a table lamp, stretching happily and half asleep.
i reach out and rub her head and she stretches all limbs out and her neck so i can rub it some more.
She comes to the edge of the table and i put her on my lap and she snuggles up and sleeps.
In a minute, i've got to go out to buy a potato and she'll go back in her enclosure.
When i return, I now she'll come up to the edge and look up, waiting to rejoin her daddy for the afternoon, knowing we'll go outside for a couple of hours, where she'll follow me around the garden or terrace, explore sometimes and then return to sit pressed against my feet.(sometimes when it's very hot she does go to one of her hides and I sulk.)
Beautiful.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No kids here, either. (Grown step kids)


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We know you care deeply for your torts.
> The Bertha business shows that.
> I guess it's just that i've not got, nor ever will have kids and I've brought Tidgy up from being a little baby at death's door and we've formed a bond, which I thought impossible with torts. I spend hours a day with her,breaking a lot of the 'rules'.
> Now for example she's sat on my computer table, so the computer's on the sofa.
> She's basking under a table lamp, stretching happily and half asleep.
> i reach out and rub her head and she stretches all limbs out and her neck so i can rub it some more.
> She comes to the edge of the table and i put her on my lap and she snuggles up and sleeps.
> In a minute, i've got to go out to buy a potato and she'll go back in her enclosure.
> When i return, I now she'll come up to the edge and look up, waiting to rejoin her daddy for the afternoon, knowing we'll go outside for a couple of hours, where she'll follow me around the garden or terrace, explore sometimes and then return to sit pressed against my feet.(sometimes when it's very hot she does go to one of her hides and I sulk.)
> Beautiful.



Adam, can you post pics of her while all stretched out looking cute? 
In the 4yrs I have had my torts, I have never ever seen them with their eyes closed and sleeping! I got one as a baby and he always woke up before I could see him. My RF don't really bask to much like other species so I'm hoping my new baby will be different.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Red one is my wife's Honda Superhawk 1000
> Green one is my tweaked ZX1441R Kaw
> Blue one is my old 1972 Kawasaki King Cobra.
> 
> View attachment 134674
> View attachment 134676
> View attachment 134677




That's a really pretty paint job on the red one, however, I just dont think I'd be comfortable having to lean over to reach the handlebars. I don't understand the theory behind that...less wind resistance?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Adam, can you post pics of her while all stretched out looking cute?
> In the 4yrs I have had my torts, I have never ever seen them with their eyes closed and sleeping! I got one as a baby and he always woke up before I could see him. My RF don't really bask to much like other species so I'm hoping my new baby will be different.


Just tried.
Trouble is, I don't have a camera, hate photos, so I have to use my laptop.
As soon as I get my laptop near her, she wakes up and looks slightly alarmed, as I do when someone tries to photograph me.
I will lurk until she dozes off again.
Bear with me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> That's a really pretty paint job on the red one, however, I just dont think I'd be comfortable having to lean over to reach the handlebars. I don't understand the theory behind that...less wind resistance?


The big green Kawi is different. It's the size of a very large couch and quite comfy. It'll also outrun anything else on the road.
The Honda is a bit small and cramped . It's a racer replica sport bike. I'm both too big and tall for that one. It hurts my wrists and my back.
There's a difference between Hypersport cruiser and sport bike.
I can no longer do the all bent over thing anymore either!
The red bike is getting new tires and either red or silver painted wheels while it's apart.
Thanks!


----------



## smarch

ZEROPILOT said:


> I feel guilty. While I take my tortoises very seriously and try to provide for them everything that I can. (I think I've shown that).
> I just honestly don't hold them in such high regard.
> I mean, I truly love my dog. The tortoises I'm fond of. My fish are important to me as well...


Why feel guilty, I honestly only hold Nank so high because he came to me at a very low time in my life, I wasn't getting out of bed, and was just absolutely depressed to a scary point. I'd told my parents I wanted a tortoise (because of their long lives so he'd be a forever friend) and that pets are supposed to help. So in reality I see him as a reason I'm still here today. That's why he's held so high to me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The big green Kawi is different. It's the size of a very large couch and quite comfy. It'll also outrun anything else on the road.
> The Honda is a bit small and cramped . It's a racer replica sport bike. I'm both too big and tall for that one. It hurts my wrists and my back.
> There's a difference between Hypersport cruiser and sport bike.
> I can no longer do the all bent over thing anymore either!
> The red bike is getting new tires and either red or silver painted wheels while it's apart.
> Thanks!


I think my supercharged donkey would give your green Kawi a run for its money.
Or not.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think my supercharged donkey would give your green Kawi a run for its money.
> Or not.


You did say that those roads were hard to negotiate!
It's the donkeys home turf.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not very good as camera rubbish and disturbing Tidgy.
i'm rubbish at taking photos too.
But @Momof4


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Adam. Sorry to be the one to tell you, but, THAT tortoise is dead.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, this has been an interesting respite, but I must go back outside and get busy. Ta ta.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Well, this has been an interesting respite, but I must go back outside and get busy. Ta ta.


A pleasure as always.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> A pleasure as always.


----------



## jaizei

I'd say something but I'd just end up making it awkwarder


----------



## jaizei

Like that


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I deleted .
I meant it for Adam..
Did the joke finally cross the line?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Adam. Sorry to be the one to tell you, but, THAT tortoise is dead.


White Walker zombie tortoise!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not very good as camera rubbish and disturbing Tidgy.
> i'm rubbish at taking photos too.
> But @Momof4
> View attachment 134703
> View attachment 134704
> View attachment 134705



Those pics were fine!! Tidy is so cute and looks very happy!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, Jacqui


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon.


Hello, Jacqui, and a most splendiferous afternoon to you.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey Jacqui.



Good night everyone.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, Jacqui



*waves* How is it going?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Those pics were fine!! Tidy is so cute and looks very happy!


Thanks, but not at her cutest with the head all stretched up in the air as well.
i'll pounce over the next few days.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Jacqui.
> 
> 
> 
> Good night everyone.



You off to bed?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> You off to bed?


It's 8:40 PM. I want to sleep early today.  
bye *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

Just overheard a child say that they let their frog go because it's tongue was turning red. Any idea as to what may be going on? No idea what type of frog, would guess they caught it and kept it in a glass jar.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> It's 8:40 PM. I want to sleep early today.
> bye *waves*



bbbyyyee.


----------



## Momof4

I have summer cleaned and I found this piece of quartzite I had painted in Mexico back in the 80's. There was a vendor there and she painted Quartz. I told her I wanted a desert tortoise and when I came back a couple of hours later this is what I got! I love when the light shines from behind the cracks look like mountains in the back ground. 
I bet I paid less than $5.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Jacqui, and a most splendiferous afternoon to you.


Thanks


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I have summer cleaned and I found this piece of quartzite I had painted in Mexico back in the 80's. There was a vendor there and she painted Quartz. I told her I wanted a desert tortoise and when I came back a couple of hours later this is what I got! I love when the light shines from behind the cracks look like mountains in the back ground.
> I bet I paid less than $5.
> View attachment 134708



That is beautiful!


----------



## JAYGEE

We are getting rain off and on thanks Bill. .


----------



## JAYGEE

Its raining cats and dogs right now!


----------



## Yvonne G

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 134709
> 
> 
> We are getting rain off and on thanks Bill. .
> View attachment 134710



I'm sorry to be the one to tell you, but that's water spots on your glasses. It's not really raining. You'll be able to see better once you clean them off!


----------



## JAYGEE

Yvonne G said:


> I'm sorry to be the one to tell you, but that's water spots on your glasses. It's not really raining. You'll be able to see better once you clean them off! [emoji14]


Lmao!! 

Two reasons why I hate glasses the rain, and sweat lol


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone hope all is well in your neck of the woods.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Well Hello Lyn


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Well Hello Lyn


Hi there how are you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good Thanks


----------



## Lyn W

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 134711
> 
> 
> Its raining cats and dogs right now!


Well you'd better get out there and rescue them quick!
What a great job you have I think I wold have preferred working with animals to children


----------



## ZEROPILOT

What do you teach?
I also work for the school district. But as a mechanic.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good Thanks


It takes ages to catch up with all the posts when you miss a day or two


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not very good as camera rubbish and disturbing Tidgy.
> i'm rubbish at taking photos too.
> But @Momof4
> View attachment 134703
> View attachment 134704
> View attachment 134705


Tidgy is one very laid back tortoise indeed!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> What do you teach?
> I also work for the school district. But as a mechanic.


I teach children with special needs and do about 6 different subjects. It's not that bad really - just hate all the paperwork I'm snowed under with at the moment.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I teach children with special needs and do about 6 different subjects at the moment. It's not that bad really - just hate all the paperwork I'm snowed under with at the moment.


That's pretty wonderful of you.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's pretty wonderful of you.


Not really - I only do it for the holidays
It is very rewarding - the kids are great - well most of them!

Do you travel around different schools fixing problems?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Not really - I only do it for the holidays
> It is very rewarding - the kids are great - well most of them!
> 
> Do you travel around different schools fixing problems?


I'm a centrally located mechanic. We have a delivery driver.
I don't travel very often or very far. Only for something serious.
I work on trucks, tractors, etc. Not in school settings.
A lot of vandalism issues.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm a centrally located mechanic. We have a delivery driver.
> I don't travel very often or very far. Only for something serious.
> I work on trucks, tractors, etc. Not in school settings.
> A lot of vandalism issues.


Keeping all the cogs well oiled and everything in motion.

If you stopped the vandalism they may let you into the school setting


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone hope all is well in your neck of the woods.


Not too many woods for necking in around here.
But all well thanks.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Leaving for today.
Good evening everyone.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Leaving for today.
> Good evening everyone.


Bye for now see you later


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not too many woods for necking in around here.
> But all well thanks.


HI Adam glad to hear Wifey is better and up and about. Have you started your fast yet?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Leaving for today.
> Good evening everyone.


Take care, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> HI Adam glad to hear Wifey is better and up and about. Have you started your fast yet?


No, not for a couple of days yet.
They've got to spot the new moon first.
Morocco usually spot it a day or two after everybody else, so Thursday, I expect.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, not for a couple of days yet.
> They've got to spot the new moon first.
> Morocco usually spot it a day or two after everybody else, so Thursday, I expect.


So are you stocking up and filling your cheeks like a little hamster?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> So are you stocking up and filling your cheeks like a little hamster?


Well wifey certainly is.
I ate all the hamsters long ago.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well wifey certainly is.
> I ate all the hamsters long ago.


I was watching Johnny Kingdom in Exmoor again last night - have you ever been in a 'bolving' competition?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Breaking News. No one could see the moon tonight in Doha, so Ramadan begins there on Thursday.
So here will be Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was watching Johnny Kingdom in Exmoor again last night - have you ever been in a 'bolving' competition?


Yeah, I got raped.
Guess i must have been toooo good.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, I got raped.
> Guess i must have been toooo good.


Well that was a very deer price to pay. Were you on a stag night?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well that was a very deer price to pay. Were you on a stag night?


It was foal play.
I doen't know.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Breaking News. No one could see the moon tonight in Doha, so Ramadan begins there on Thursday.
> So here will be Thursday or Friday.


What happens if it's very cloudy and no one sees it until it's a waxing gibbous moon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What happens if it's very cloudy and no one sees it until it's a waxing gibbous moon


They cheat.
No gibbons involved though.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just love cheese, Gillian, always have.
> To me good cheese and good wine are the true signs of a civilized society.
> Cheese and wine lead to philosophy and wisdom.
> So, if i eat consume enough cheese and wine I may, eventually, become civilized and wise.
> But I think i need a lot more practice.
> Think i'll do some more now.


Cheese addicts here too. We make good cheese in the UK. When my husband was working in India it was the one thing he missed most as an ex pat.


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 134711
> 
> 
> Its raining cats and dogs right now!



Well what did you expect to happen at an animal shelter?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've got to go out and buy another potato.
Apparently, one isn't enough any more.
Greedy wifey.
Back in 10.
Or two 10s.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was foal play.
> I doen't know.


You probably know the answer to this - but I'll ask anyway.....
What do you call a blind stag?


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Leaving for today.
> Good evening everyone.



Bye! *waves*


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've got to go out and buy another potato.
> Apparently, one isn't enough any more.
> Greedy wifey.
> Back in 10.
> Or two 10s.


Do you only ever buy one at a time - are they enormous potatoes?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Cheese addicts here too. We make good cheese in the UK. When my husband was working in India it was the one thing he missed most as an ex pat.


As I say, i'm from the UK, and Cheddar, but love all the English cheeses.
I can get a couple here in Morocco, but I go cheese hunting in Spain to stock up on English cheese.
But I love many European cheeses, too.
And some from elsewhere.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You probably know the answer to this - but I'll ask anyway.....
> What do you call a blind stag?


No eye deer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Do you only ever buy one at a time - are they enormous potatoes?


No, but I'm not very strong.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No eye deer.


...and what about a blind stag with no legs?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...and what about a blind stag with no legs?


Still no eye deer.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still no eye deer.


You've read all the same Xmas cracker jokes as me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You've read all the same Xmas cracker jokes as me


I write them.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I write them.


- pull the other one!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Cheese addicts here too. We make good cheese in the UK. When my husband was working in India it was the one thing he missed most as an ex pat.


I would miss cheese too and although I'm not a vegetarian I would choose a cheese dish rather than meat anyday - although I'm not a connoisseur like Adam.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I would miss cheese too and although I'm not a vegetarian I would choose a cheese dish rather than meat anyday - although I'm not a connoisseur like Adam.


We live very close to France... only an hour from the channel tunnel... so we go over regularly. Cheese is a mandatory purchase while we are over there ... and some wine to accompany it of course


----------



## DawnH

Well. I made it to the twins therapy appt. despite the heavens opening up. Unloading everyone was FUN!

Of course once we were safely inside it stopped...lol

I'm pretty much over this rain!! Be safe, Texas peeps!


----------



## DawnH

Lyn W said:


> I would miss cheese too and although I'm not a vegetarian I would choose a cheese dish rather than meat anyday - although I'm not a connoisseur like Adam.



One of my favorite memories as a child is when my mom would make cheese fondue and we would play games, dipping all sorts of bread and veggies into it. I made it once for MY kids (knowing they would love it and have a blast like I did) and they all hated it...lol

Oh well!

*sigh*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We live very close to France... only an hour from the channel tunnel... so we go over regularly. Cheese is a mandatory purchase while we are over there ... and some wine to accompany it of course


I think wine was invented to accompany cheese.
Ohhh the combinations.


----------



## Lyn W

DawnH said:


> One of my favorite memories as a child is when my mom would make cheese fondue and we would play games, dipping all sorts of bread and veggies into it. I made it once for MY kids (knowing they would love it and have a blast like I did) and they all hated it...lol
> 
> Oh well!
> 
> *sigh*


Kids today! They don't know how to live!


----------



## jaizei

DawnH said:


> One of my favorite memories as a child is when my mom would make cheese fondue and we would play games, dipping all sorts of bread and veggies into it. I made it once for MY kids (knowing they would love it and have a blast like I did) and they all hated it...lol
> 
> Oh well!
> 
> *sigh*




Something like this?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Back from market.
Bought another potato AND a tomato, an onion and a medium cabbage.
So knackered now.
Must have a vodka.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Back from market.
> Bought another potato AND a tomato, an onion and a medium cabbage.
> So knackered now.
> Must have a vodka.


Sit down Adam, and get your breath back.


----------



## Lyn W

I bought a cabbage once - but I thought I was buying an iceberg lettuce I have a long list of cooking disasters!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sit down Adam, and get your breath back.


Seriously, I have to.
I'm missing a third of my lungs and it's hot out there.
I actually bought 9 pounds of spuds, 4.5 of onions and 2 of tomatoes as well as the cabbage, two litres of Coca-cola and two packets of crisps.
In your English money it came to £2.71.
And I bought 4 packets of fags, but even they're much cheaper, sadly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I bought a cabbage once - but I thought I was buying an iceberg lettuce I have a long list of cooking disasters!


The other day I bought 2 pounds of courgettes for wifey to cook something or other.
They were actually cucumbers so Tidgy's been having an unusually high amount of naughty cucumber treats this week.


----------



## JAYGEE

Lyn W said:


> Well you'd better get out there and rescue them quick!
> What a great job you have I think I wold have preferred working with animals to children


I have worked in a pet store, a zoo and 2 different animal shelters.

I prefer animals to people. Lol


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Seriously, I have to.
> I'm missing a third of my lungs and it's hot out there.
> I actually bought 9 pounds of spuds, 4.5 of onions and 2 of tomatoes as well as the cabbage, two litres of Coca-cola and two packets of crisps.
> In your English money it came to £2.71.
> And I bought 4 packets of fags, but even they're much cheaper, sadly.


Wow - I'm sorry to hear that Adam. No wonder you prefer the warmer climate.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The other day I bought 2 pounds of courgettes for wifey to cook something or other.
> They were actually cucumbers so Tidgy's been having an unusually high amount of naughty cucumber treats this week.


I'm glad I'm not the only one. How will I ever learn the different types of weeds if I can't ID common vegetables!?


----------



## Lyn W

JAYGEE said:


> I have worked in a pet store, a zoo and 2 different animal shelters.
> 
> I prefer animals to people. Lol


I can understand that - they may bite occasionally but they don't answer back or bear grudges


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I can understand that - they may bite occasionally but they don't answer back or bear grudges


If you read that after following the vegetables discussion without reading the post you quoted, it seems a bit odd!


----------



## DawnH

jaizei said:


> Something like this?


Oh goodness, no! That looks gross...LOL You gotta do it old school. My mom's recipe was thicker (and had wine in it.) I still have our old fondue set. When she passed away 15 years ago I claimed it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wow - I'm sorry to hear that Adam. No wonder you prefer the warmer climate.


I got it out here.
TB, but all ok now, 'cept the lungs will never regrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I can understand that - they may bite occasionally but they don't answer back or bear grudges


Tidgy bears a grudge for a few days.
Then forgets.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> If you read that after following the vegetables discussion without reading the post you quoted, it seems a bit odd!


Those pesky weeds and vegetables which never forget a sleight. 
Unforgiving legumes are the worst.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Those pesky weeds and vegetables which never forget a sleight.
> Unforgiving legumes are the worst.


They do get a bit pead off sometimes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They do get a bit pead off sometimes


You bean stealing my jokes again.
It's relentiless.


----------



## Lyn W

Well they do say 'if you can't beet 'em join 'em' so lettuce agree to share jokes
It used to bother me if someone pinched mine but I guess it doesn't marrow anymore.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

New those puns would turnip sooner or later.
Anyway must go back to reading Dickens', 'A Christmas Carrot'.


----------



## JoesMum

You two don't half talk a load of radish. 

Swede dreams everyone. I'm turning in.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> New those puns would turnip sooner or later.
> Anyway must go back to reading Dickens', 'A Christmas Carrot'.


Ha ha! that made my friend, Arti, choke and made me laugh from my head to ma toes


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> You two don't half talk a load of radish.
> 
> Swede dreams everyone. I'm turning in.


Night Night JoesMum - a lot have said that and allotment it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> You two don't half talk a load of radish.
> 
> Swede dreams everyone. I'm turning in.


Gourd night.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gourd night.


I'm not going anywhere - I'm going to romaine right here cos I'm not tired yet.
I'll let you know when that's shallot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Don't be so melondramtic.
It's corny, but if you leaf i'll be cress-fallen.


----------



## Lyn W

Well it is time for me to climb the stairs th endive into bed now. I would invite you all to join me but it's a water bed and may spring a leek as well as being a bit of a squash. So undill we meet again I hope you enjoy the rest of your day and all have fun and capers

Night night see you tomorrow


----------



## Lyn W

While we're on the subject, just one of my little ditties before I go............

A boyfriend of mine had a waterbed,
I loved him with all of my heart;
I thought we'd be together for ever,
but sadly
We drifted apart.


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> I have worked in a pet store, a zoo and 2 different animal shelters.
> 
> I prefer animals to people. Lol



Me too!


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one. How will I ever learn the different types of weeds if I can't ID common vegetables!?



practice, failures, and lots of luck.


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> Oh goodness, no! That looks gross...LOL You gotta do it old school. My mom's recipe was thicker (and had wine in it.) I still have our old fondue set. When she passed away 15 years ago I claimed it.
> 
> View attachment 134733



I had one of those as a kid. We used it once. Finally either tossed it out or it is rusting in the storage area.


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one. How will I ever learn the different types of weeds if I can't ID common vegetables!?




One Thanksgiving, I mistook mashed turnips for mashed potatoes. 

Never again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well it is time for me to climb the stairs th endive into bed now. I would invite you all to join me but it's a water bed and may spring a leek as well as being a bit of a squash. So undill we meet again I hope you enjoy the rest of your day and all have fun and capers
> 
> Night night see you tomorrow


Night night, Lyn, there can't be mushroom in your bed.
I haven't mustard up the courage to do the cooking yet. Worried the chips will get chard.
I yam going to call the butterfly net men.
It's about time they collard you.


----------



## DawnH

Hey guys. I have a question for you. Tuleo seems to enjoy digging a hole (half way up him, not a tunnel) and laying in it vs. his new hide. He did that in his old outdoor habitat but I thought it was because his hide wasn't roomy enough for him (hard to turn around.) Even in the rain he is just laying there. (It's in the 80's even with the rain.) Earlier I tried putting him in his hide and he ran out (all ticked off, I should add!) He is brought in at night, this is just where he hangs out when the weather is good for him (over 70 degrees.) I am ASSUMING I don't need to worry but wanted to double check...

And again - we are only on day two of this. I tend to be a WEE bit OCD over him though...lol


----------



## JAYGEE

Jacqui said:


> Me too!


Thats cool!


----------



## dmmj

I have no memory as a baby. What did I do that was so terrible I blocked it out? WHAT?


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui is like Bigfoot, people claim to have seen her, but no photographic evidence exists.


----------



## jaizei

It's all about supply and demand. My horde of Jacqui pictures is my retirement plan.


----------



## dmmj

You know the saying 
Pics or it didn't work.


----------



## Elohi

It's rained a lot today. I was on 410 when one storm hit and it was like everyone on the highway suddenly forgot how to drive and traffic stopped. It was a shower, not a monsoon. Smdh 
Thankfully it was short lived and people found their brains in the floor boards, picked them up, and stuffed them back in there heads. Sort of. Lol

Alaina got her first real haircut today. Much shorter than requested but it'll grow back.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The Donald for 2016


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> When are you coming home, Steven?


July 2nd. I will see you on that California meet and greet.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Remind me again, who are you?


Am I become a stranger already?

The speed of the internet here are terrible when you try to log-on to a oversea site. That take the joy completely out of even trying.

Sorry! 

This is Steven again!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Am I become a stranger already?
> 
> The speed of the internet here are terrible when you try to log-on to a oversea site. That take the joy completely out of even trying.
> 
> Sorry!
> 
> This is Steven again!!


Hello, Steven, i remember you! 
Hope you are well and see you soon, i hope.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> It's rained a lot today. I was on 410 when one storm hit and it was like everyone on the highway suddenly forgot how to drive and traffic stopped. It was a shower, not a monsoon. Smdh
> Thankfully it was short lived and people found their brains in the floor boards, picked them up, and stuffed them back in there heads. Sort of. Lol
> 
> Alaina got her first real haircut today. Much shorter than requested but it'll grow back.
> View attachment 134818


What a smile! ! ! ! !

Love it ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Steven, i remember you!
> Hope you are well and see you soon, i hope.


Thank you Sir. The network in the office today are surprisingly easy and fast today. 

I miss home, I miss my wife, I miss my torts, and I miss all you guys out there. But I never alone! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Greetings Steven,
Last night I realized none of us had said anything about what my friend Brad started off with at his property. I'm in the process of a write up now. 
Missing you while you're in Singapore.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Thank you Sir. The network in the office today are surprisingly easy and fast today.
> 
> I miss home, I miss my wife, I miss my torts, and I miss all you guys out there. But I never alone! ! !


Lovely sentiment.
Not long now and you'l be back again!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Why feel guilty, I honestly only hold Nank so high because he came to me at a very low time in my life, I wasn't getting out of bed, and was just absolutely depressed to a scary point. I'd told my parents I wanted a tortoise (because of their long lives so he'd be a forever friend) and that pets are supposed to help. So in reality I see him as a reason I'm still here today. That's why he's held so high to me


This is also the reason I hold this forum in high-regard. Some people here are the reason I smile everyday. 

I love you all. 
You've done so much for me and I've grown more in these few months than I have in my entire life...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> This is also the reason I hold this forum in high-regard. Some people here are the reason I smile everyday.
> 
> I love you all.
> You've done so much for me and I've grown more in these few months than I have in my entire life...


You need a cowboy hat and California beach.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Boobies


----------



## Momof4

Checking in! Working on cleaning and packing! 
I need a drink but there's no time


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Boobies


That's one thing I don't want, so more for you guys.


----------



## Elohi

But doesn't errrrrrrbody love boobies in some capacity? Lol


----------



## Killerrookie

Elohi said:


> But doesn't errrrrrrbody love boobies in some capacity? Lol


Depends on the guy or girl really.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> But doesn't errrrrrrbody love boobies in some capacity? Lol


Hahahha, 
Maybe a little....


----------



## Elohi

Dude. Cowboy, you have a pm. If you're an app user it won't tell you for a bajillion hours. Lol


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Greetings Steven,
> Last night I realized none of us had said anything about what my friend Brad started off with at his property. I'm in the process of a write up now.
> Missing you while you're in Singapore.


Love to see what Brad will do with his operation. 

Keep us updated Sir. Highly appreciated. If with photo will be even sweeter~~


----------



## Killerrookie

Bye everyone...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> Bye everyone...


Bye! Have a great night or day or afternoon!


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Boobies


I concur


----------



## Abdulla6169

For @Cowboy_Ken, look what I found online:


It's surprising what I can find online when I'm bored.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Moozillion

bouaboua said:


> Am I become a stranger already?
> 
> The speed of the internet here are terrible when you try to log-on to a oversea site. That take the joy completely out of even trying.
> 
> Sorry!
> 
> This is Steven again!!


I think she was just teasing you!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> For @Cowboy_Ken, look what I found online:
> View attachment 134851
> 
> It's surprising what I can find online when I'm bored.


Boob memes:










I'm done with doing this:


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 134852
> 
> Morning


Good morning! See you soon (if you're going to work)!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning TFO and love to you all and your torts and turtles.
Onwards Substrate Soldiers.


----------



## Elohi

Uggggghhhhh. I'm tired. I don't want to get up.


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> Hey guys. I have a question for you. Tuleo seems to enjoy digging a hole (half way up him, not a tunnel) and laying in it vs. his new hide. He did that in his old outdoor habitat but I thought it was because his hide wasn't roomy enough for him (hard to turn around.) Even in the rain he is just laying there. (It's in the 80's even with the rain.) Earlier I tried putting him in his hide and he ran out (all ticked off, I should add!) He is brought in at night, this is just where he hangs out when the weather is good for him (over 70 degrees.) I am ASSUMING I don't need to worry but wanted to double check...
> 
> And again - we are only on day two of this. I tend to be a WEE bit OCD over him though...lol



He is fine.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> It's all about supply and demand. My horde of Jacqui pictures is my retirement plan.



Good thing you are so young.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Am I become a stranger already?
> 
> The speed of the internet here are terrible when you try to log-on to a oversea site. That take the joy completely out of even trying.
> 
> Sorry!
> 
> This is Steven again!!



lol welcome to my world of internet service.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Uggggghhhhh. I'm tired. I don't want to get up.


I know the feeling. This day will pass... Have a great day. I have to organize a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> This is also the reason I hold this forum in high-regard. Some people here are the reason I smile everyday.
> 
> I love you all.
> You've done so much for me and I've grown more in these few months than I have in my entire life...



*wipes eyes*


----------



## DawnH

GOOD Morning everyone! Coffee is flowing over here in SETX. The rain has briefly let up, my seeds for Tuleo are sprouting already and only two kids are awake thus far. 

Andddddd.... It's hump day! Only two more days till my husband is off and can save me from all these heathens...

WHOO HOO!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> But doesn't errrrrrrbody love boobies in some capacity? Lol



Nopers


----------



## DawnH

Jacqui said:


> He is fine.



Thank you Jacqui.  Sometimes he looks like the abandoned step child in his little mud hole, just sleeping in the rain. He knows how to get the sympathy vote. That is for sure.


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> I think she was just teasing you!



What?! Me tease?


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> Thank you Jacqui.  Sometimes he looks like the abandoned step child in his little mud hole, just sleeping in the rain. He knows how to get the sympathy vote. That is for sure.



Currently I have a redfoot which I think only comes out to eat and then goes to her muddy slop hole. I have a large sulcata whom I seldom see without his covering of mud from his favorite mudwallow.


----------



## Jacqui

The sun is gently warming my skin as I sit here. Feels nice now, but in a hour or so, will not be so nice.

Morning folks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> GOOD Morning everyone! Coffee is flowing over here in SETX. The rain has briefly let up, my seeds for Tuleo are sprouting already and only two kids are awake thus far.
> 
> Andddddd.... It's hump day! Only two more days till my husband is off and can save me from all these heathens...
> 
> WHOO HOO!


What, pray tell, is a hump day?
Or shouldn't I ask?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What, pray tell, is a hump day?
> Or shouldn't I ask?


You won't like it. You hate camels :/.


----------



## JAYGEE




----------



## JAYGEE

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What, pray tell, is a hump day?
> Or shouldn't I ask?


IT'S HUUUUUMMMPPPP DDAAAYYYY


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What, pray tell, is a hump day?
> Or shouldn't I ask?


----------



## JAYGEE




----------



## JAYGEE

hump day
noun NORTH AMERICAN informal
Wednesday, regarded as the the midpoint of a typical working week.
"it's hump day and perhaps the toughest day of the week for you"


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What, pray tell, is a hump day?
> Or shouldn't I ask?



Wednesday, because it is the middle of the work week.


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 134863



Sure you did not just walk across my yard?


----------



## JAYGEE

Jacqui said:


> Sure you did not just walk across my yard?


Lol, camels cross your yard?


----------



## Abdulla6169

JAYGEE said:


> Lol, camels cross your yard?


More like my yard, haha....


^^^This place is called the "Million street" because camels that are traded there can be worth millions, literally...


----------



## JAYGEE

AbdullaAli said:


> More like my yard, haha....
> View attachment 134865
> 
> ^^^This place is called the "Million street" because camels that are traded there can be worth millions, literally...


Wow, thats awesome!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Knew I shouldn't have asked.
Thanks for the answers, people, but enough with the camels already.
I hate camels.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> More like my yard, haha....
> View attachment 134865
> 
> ^^^This place is called the "Million street" because camels that are traded there can be worth millions, literally...


Shnickey. Why so much?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Knew I shouldn't have asked.
> Thanks for the answers, people, but enough with the camels already.
> I hate camels.


I love, love, love camels. They're milk is heavenly.... Especially when it's warm and with honey. 
Guess I should stop.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Boobies


SIDEboodies.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Shnickey. Why so much?


Why not? It all comes down to lineage, racing, quality, beauty, etc. some of them are cheap, some of them are expensive. Just like cars.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Love to see what Brad will do with his operation.
> 
> Keep us updated Sir. Highly appreciated. If with photo will be even sweeter~~


Hello Boua!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Checking in! Working on cleaning and packing!
> I need a drink but there's no time



How long will you be away from home?


----------



## DawnH




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> But doesn't errrrrrrbody love boobies in some capacity? Lol


Haha!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> Dude. Cowboy, you have a pm. If you're an app user it won't tell you for a bajillion hours. Lol


Ohh...

Well, then...
@mike taylor, how's your pool?


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Nopers


I do. They are really cool baby feeders, children pillows, although they are a bit of a nuisance...they get in the way of athletic adventures. I guess I'm lucky there, I barely have boobs.  No boob related back problems for me lol.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi folks.





@Momof4, have fun on your vacation!!!


----------



## Elohi

I'm going to Louisiana this weekend. More tortoise related travels.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I'm going to Louisiana this weekend. More tortoise related travels.


Woah cool!  
It must be awesome getting more tort. Have fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I love, love, love camels. They're milk is heavenly.... Especially when it's warm and with honey.
> Guess I should stop.


No, that's fine, the milk is good and I like to eat them.
Just the living camels that I hate.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Thanks!
> View attachment 134576
> 
> View attachment 134577
> 
> It's getting worse by the second.


Hi, although I dislike rain, that view is beautiful. A bit of contradiction there, maybe?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, that's fine, the milk is good and I like to eat them.
> Just the living camels that I hate.


They're beautiful animals. I'm sure you know that verse from the Quran, right?
Anyways, They're extremely graceful, and they're full of emotion:


^^^ you know camels grieve, right? We have a relative who wanted to buy a camel from one of my uncles, they politely told him to wait for a year or two. He insisted, drove up to their farm, payed the camel's care-giver (the farmer didn't know they said no, he thought they said yes), and took the camel away. The camel started crying and wailing, and the farmer called my uncle crying like crazy too....


----------



## Elohi

I've heard interesting things about camels milk. That's it's really good for the gut and the immune system. Wish we could say the same about cows milk. Cow milk grosses me out, maybe it's the process to get the milk to the consumer or maybe it's the absurd amount of milk in the American diet, maybe both. Ick. I do eat some milk products, because...cheese lol.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I've heard interesting things about camels milk. That's it's really good for the gut and the immune system. Wish we could say the same about cows milk. Cow milk grosses me out, maybe it's the process to get the milk to the consumer or maybe it's the absurd amount of milk in the American diet, maybe both. Ick. I do eat some milk products, because...cheese lol.


It's really great and healthy.... Cow milk isn't that good, in my opinion.  I like some cheeses.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> They're beautiful animals. I'm sure you know that verse from the Quran, right?
> Anyways, They're extremely graceful, and they're full of emotion:
> View attachment 134874
> 
> ^^^ you know camels grieve, right? We have a relative who wanted to buy a camel from one of my uncles, they politely told him to wait for a year or two. He insisted, drove up to their farm, payed the camel's care-giver (the farmer didn't know they said no, he thought they said yes), and took the camel away. The camel started crying and wailing, and the farmer called my uncle crying like crazy too....


I know, I know, but it's a personal thing,
I love animals and have an empathy with most species, they 'like' me even elephants, tigers and mosquitoes seem to 'get on' with me.
Camels have this negative empathy as far as I am concerned and will bite, kick and attack me, pretty much on sight.
It's a mutual hatred.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> I've heard interesting things about camels milk. That's it's really good for the gut and the immune system. Wish we could say the same about cows milk. Cow milk grosses me out, maybe it's the process to get the milk to the consumer or maybe it's the absurd amount of milk in the American diet, maybe both. Ick. I do eat some milk products, because...cheese lol.


CHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!
YYYYuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know, I know, but it's a personal thing,
> I love animals and have an empathy with most species, they 'like' me even elephants, tigers and mosquitoes seem to 'get on' with me.
> Camels have this negative empathy as far as I am concerned and will bite, kick and attack me, pretty much on sight.
> It's a mutual hatred.


You haven't met any real camels.... On my family's farm, the camels are so sweet.... I feed them and pet them. I really connect with them. I'd own one if I could....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> It's really great and healthy.... Cow milk isn't that good, in my opinion.  I like some cheeses.


You mean ALL non-processed cheeses, I think.


----------



## Gillian M

Good moning/afternoon/evening everyone at tort forum.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know, I know, but it's a personal thing,
> I love animals and have an empathy with most species, they 'like' me even elephants, tigers and mosquitoes seem to 'get on' with me.
> Camels have this negative empathy as far as I am concerned and will bite, kick and attack me, pretty much on sight.
> It's a mutual hatred.


I feel that way about people sometimes, doesn't mean it's true ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> You haven't met any real camels.... On my family's farm, the camels are so sweet.... I feed them and pet them. I really connect with them. I'd own one if I could....


Honestly, i've had this before.
One guy in Tunisia said ' My camels are different, they love all the people, they love the English.'
Finally, he persuaded me to have a ride on his most beautiful and personable camel.
It took one look at me and bit my arm, refusing to let go.
I punched it hard on the nose and it ran off into the Sahara with it's owner running after it and yelling some distinctly interesting new words in Arabic at me as he went.
And before you say anything, the Arabian peninsula camels hate me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good moning/afternoon/evening everyone at tort forum.


Afternoon, Gillian, sleep well?
How is Oli today?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Honestly, i've had this before.
> One guy in Tunisia said ' My camels are different, they love all the people, they love the English.'
> Finally, he persuaded me to have a ride on his most beautiful and personable camel.
> It took one look at me and bit my arm, refusing to let go.
> I punched it hard on the nose and it ran off into the Sahara with it's owner running after it and yelling some distinctly interesting new words in Arabic at me as he went.
> And before you say anything, the Arabian peninsula camels hate me too.


Whatever... Some people aren't camel lovers, I guess... And some people are loved by camels.
Edit- lol, I will stop trying to convert you into a camel-lover.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Whatever... Some people aren't camel lovers, I guess... And some people are loved by camels.
> Edit- lol, I will stop trying to convert you into a camel-lover.


Won't work. 
You'd have to convert all the camels into Tidgy's Dad lover's as well.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Won't work.
> You'd have to convert all the camels into Tidgy's Dad lover's as well.


With bread, hay, and determination anything is possible!!!! 
Edit- if you guys are wondering, yes, yes I am crazy.……


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian, sleep well?
> How is Oli today?


Hi Adam, Wifey and last but not least Tidgy.

Am well thanks. And so is Oli.

Believe it or not I slept NINE WHOLE HOURS last night! Incredible but true.

Oli is well, and is roaming around the flat happily.

How are you guys? Has Wifey recovered? She should have by now, and I sincerely hope to hear she has. How are you? And how's Tidgy? Good I hope. Oli sends Tidgy the usual KISSES and HUGS.

Tomorrow 18th June is the first day of Ramandan here. What about Morocco? Does fasting being there, tomorrow as well?

Regards to you and Wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> With bread, hay, and determination anything is possible!!!!
> Edit- if you guys are wondering, yes, yes I am crazy.……


Well, if you ever need a job, you can be my camel whisperer and wrangler.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, if you ever need a job, you can be my camel whisperer and wrangler.


Thanks... I'll send a farmer over if you are ever that desperate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and last but not least Tidgy.
> 
> Am well thanks. And so is Oli.
> 
> Believe it or not I slept NINE WHOLE HOURS last night! Incredible but true.
> 
> Oli is well, and is roaming around the flat happily.
> 
> How are you guys? Has Wifey recovered? She should have by now, and I sincerely hope to hear she has. How are you? And how's Tidgy? Good I hope. Oli sends Tidgy the usual KISSES and HUGS.
> 
> Tomorrow 18th June is the first day of Ramandan here. What about Morocco? Does fasting being there, tomorrow as well?
> 
> Regards to you and Wifey.


Glad you slept well.
Wifey had a bad night, but is moderately OK today.
Tidgy sends hugs and kisses back.
Ramadan starts here either tomorrow or Friday, they haven't yet decided.
But it doesn't start here 'till the evening, so no fasting until the day after, that saves them one day and allows themselves to stuff themselves silly before it begins.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad you slept well.
> Wifey had a bad night, but is moderately OK today.
> Tidgy sends hugs and kisses back.
> Ramadan starts here either tomorrow or Friday, they haven't yet decided.
> But it doesn't start here 'till the evening, so no fasting until the day after, that saves them one day and allows themselves to stuff themselves silly before it begins.


What on earth is wrong with Wifey? if I may ask. I thought she'd almost recovered. What happened last night? 

As for Ramadan, they announced it on TV last night that the first day will be18th June, but as you said..it won't make any difference.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey takes a long time to recover and generally has little setbacks.
She does seem better again now and is deciding on her Ramadan purchases.
Last night was interrupted by several coughing, choking and vomiting attacks, which also managed to wake a baby in the house opposite on at least two occasions.
Ramadan here is often a different day to the Gulf, so who knows?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> With bread, hay, and determination anything is possible!!!!
> Edit- if you guys are wondering, yes, yes I am crazy.……





Terrible! But perfect in context.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey takes a long time to recover and generally has little setbacks.
> She does seem better again now and is deciding on her Ramadan purchases.
> Last night was interrupted by several coughing, choking and vomiting attacks, which also managed to wake a baby in the house opposite on at least two occasions.
> Ramadan here is often a different day to the Gulf, so who knows?


WOW! That bad? Sorry to hear that, and take good care of Wifey, Adam......hmmm. And please send her my best regards and wishes to get well.....SOOOOON!!


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> I feel that way about people sometimes, doesn't mean it's true ....


Good afternoon, hope you're well.

Ramadan begins tomorrow here in Jordan, so...Happy Ramadan! When does it begin back there? By the way, do you fast?


----------



## Elohi

Eggs are in the incubator!


----------



## Elohi

Sorry for the outburst, I might be a little excited. Lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon, hope you're well.
> 
> Ramadan begins tomorrow here in Jordan, so...Happy Ramadan! When does it begin back there? By the way, do you fast?


According to everyone I know, it was supposed to be today or Tom. I fast. I feel so tired right now. Ugh, I hate diets.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> @mike taylor
> View attachment 134678


Are you showing me the present your gonna buy me? Haha


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Boobies


Not that old chest nut again? Oh yes it is! Hi Ken


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Eggs are in the incubator!


THIS IS JUST GREAT:


I'm so happy for you!  
I hope they hatch soon, BTW how long does it take for them to hatch????


----------



## mike taylor

Nice that bowel of soup is trying to tell us something ! It's saying boobs are as good as warm soup! I thinks they're better than warm soup . It doesn't matter how mad you get if you see some boobies instant happy!


----------



## Lyn W

mike taylor said:


> Nice that bowel of soup is trying to tell us something ! It's saying boobs are as good as warm soup! I thinks they're better than warm soup . It doesn't matter how mad you get if you see some boobies instant happy!


I don't want any soup from a bowel thank you very much! Ugh!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yup


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> According to everyone I know, it was supposed to be today or Tom. I fast. I feel so tired right now. Ugh, I hate diets.


It must be hard in Summer when the day is SO LONG. I hear from many people that it's THIRST, and not hunger that is 'killing.' I don't really believe that they don't get hungry, for GOD knows how many hours without eating A SINGLE THING. (Please do not take this personal-I'm talking about people I know HERE in Jordan).


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> It must be hard in Summer when the day is SO LONG. I hear from many people that it's THIRST, and not hunger that is 'killing.' I don't really believe that they don't get hungry, for GOD knows how many hours without eating A SINGLE THING. (Please do not take this personal-I'm talking about people I know HERE i Jordan).


No food? Now that's dedication!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> It must be hard in Summer when the day is SO LONG. I hear from many people that it's THIRST, and not hunger that is 'killing.' I don't really believe that they don't get hungry, for GOD knows how many hours without eating A SINGLE THING. (Please do not take this personal-I'm talking about people I know HERE i Jordan).


It's really OK, I just eat an entire large plate of rice and yogurt before dawn, and drink 3-4 bottles of water, and that's it. You feel hungry in the last hr or 2 of fasting. The thirst is tolerable. I've never had trouble fasting, only once when I was tired and sick....


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yup


Hi Ed you OK?


----------



## Abdulla6169

ZEROPILOT said:


> No food? Now that's dedication!


It's actually quite enjoyable. It feels strange tho....


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I don't want any soup from a bowel thank you very much! Ugh!


Good evening Lyn, hope you and Lola are well. Still busy? It seems so.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed you OK?


Yes. How'd you know I was ill?


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> It's really OK, I just eat an entire large plate of rice and yogurt before dawn, and drink 3-4 bottles of water, and that's it. You feel hungry in the last hr or 2 of fasting. The thirst is tolerable. I've never had trouble fasting, only once when I was tired and sick....


That is GREAT to hear Abdulla and good for you, I must say! You're in The Gulf where the weather is hotter than it is here..ok ACs are available. Strange: you say thirst is tolerable, why do people say it is NOT here? I wonder.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't want any soup from a bowel thank you very much! Ugh!


First day of Ramadan we have bowel and lung soup.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn, hope you and Lola are well. Still busy? It seems so.


Hi Gillian Lola and are fine thanks, he is out in the sun at the moment enjoying the grass. Yes still busy although I did give myself last night off so I was able to catch up on here and had some fun. 
What about you? I just read that you had a good long sleep which is great and hope you are feeling better for, How is Oli?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. How'd you know I was ill?


I didn't! I must be telepathetic! But hope you are feeling much better anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> It must be hard in Summer when the day is SO LONG. I hear from many people that it's THIRST, and not hunger that is 'killing.' I don't really believe that they don't get hungry, for GOD knows how many hours without eating A SINGLE THING. (Please do not take this personal-I'm talking about people I know HERE in Jordan).


It's no cigarettes that's the killer for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> It's really OK, I just eat an entire large plate of rice and yogurt before dawn, and drink 3-4 bottles of water, and that's it. You feel hungry in the last hr or 2 of fasting. The thirst is tolerable. I've never had trouble fasting, only once when I was tired and sick....


You needn't fast if you're sick.
I'm not letting wifey fast until she's better.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I felt a little cheesy yesterday


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's no cigarettes that's the killer for me.


I think you'll find that cigarettes could be the killer for you according to medical evidence!

Oops time to take my teacher's hat off!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I felt a little cheesy yesterday


Unlike Adam who always feels like a little cheesy.

Sorry to hear that but hope you are on the mend.


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> THIS IS JUST GREAT:
> View attachment 134889
> 
> I'm so happy for you!
> I hope they hatch soon, BTW how long does it take for them to hatch????


Forrrrrrrrevvvvvvverrrrrrr
No really they will hatch in Oct.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You needn't fast if you're sick.
> I'm not letting wifey fast until she's better.


I know. I just don't want to compensate for lost day, cause I know I probably won't.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> It's actually quite enjoyable. It feels strange tho....


I don't think I could fast so I admire anyone with the strength of character to do it. I was ecstatic today to be told that the medical profession have just announced that 2 bars of chocolate a day are good for your heart!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> That is GREAT to hear Abdulla and good for you, I must say! You're in The Gulf where the weather is hotter than it is here..ok ACs are available. Strange: you say thirst is tolerable, why do people say it is NOT here? I wonder.


Because, like a camel, I drink lots of water at once when I'm thirsty. I like surprising my liver sometimes, ya know?


----------



## DawnH

I am working in Tuleo's new oasis between rain showers, so he is in a makeshift pen at the moment. 

After all the money and sweat that went into it this weekend, I need to make sure my husband never sees this photo...LOL


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I felt a little cheesy yesterday


But, but, but.....
That's good!
Isn't it?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> I don't think I could fast so I admire anyone with the strength of character to do it. I was ecstatic today to be told that the medical profession have just announced that 2 bars of chocolate a day are good for your heart!


I'm sure you can, dear; heck, I started fasting since 4th grade. It's not hard. You just eat a lot before you sleep and the day is a piece of cake, figuratively, of course.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I don't think I could fast so I admire anyone with the strength of character to do it. I was ecstatic today to be told that the medical profession have just announced that 2 bars of chocolate a day are good for your heart!


You could be the healthiest diabetic on the block!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think you'll find that cigarettes could be the killer for you according to medical evidence!
> 
> Oops time to take my teacher's hat off!


No one's ever mentioned that before.
I had a dream that I was killed by a grand piano falling on my head.
So I never walk under grand pianos, or sleep under them.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> You could be the healthiest diabetic on the block!


That's actually what I said! Damned if you do damned if you don't


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't think I could fast so I admire anyone with the strength of character to do it. I was ecstatic today to be told that the medical profession have just announced that 2 bars of chocolate a day are good for your heart!


Hmmmmm?
Which quack was that?
Chocolate is poisonous, toxic to all animals.
Except badgers.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I do. They are really cool baby feeders, children pillows, although they are a bit of a nuisance...they get in the way of athletic adventures. I guess I'm lucky there, I barely have boobs.  No boob related back problems for me lol.



You are lucky, big ones are nothing but a pain to have.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm?
> Which quack was that?
> Chocolate is poisonous, toxic to all animals.
> Except badgers.


I think it was Dr Cadbury - or was it Dr Lindt?


----------



## Jacqui

lol the one cloud floating by looks like a road runner.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> I think it was Dr Cadbury - or was it Dr Lindt?


Haha... 
I always find myself smiling when reading the chat.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> lol the one cloud floating by looks like a road runner.


Clouds be like:


 I've said this before, there's a pic for everything.


----------



## Jacqui

I always felt sorry for the coyote. Just once I wanted him to best the roadrunner.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Clouds be like:
> View attachment 134898
> 
> I've said this before, there's a pic for everything.



And you are fast with the finding of those pictures.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I always felt sorry for the coyote. Just once I wanted him to best the roadrunner.


He could've just eaten an unsuspecting farmer's cow, but no, he had to challenge a super-fast emu.... At least what I think it is...


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> I am working in Tuleo's new oasis between rain showers, so he is in a makeshift pen at the moment.
> 
> After all the money and sweat that went into it this weekend, I need to make sure my husband never sees this photo...LOL
> 
> View attachment 134890




Lips are sealed!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> And you are fast with the finding of those pictures.


Thanks, I don't pay $40 a month for my mobile's internet service for nothing, now do I? 
I use it mainly for the forum, and texting friends, and snap chat.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks, I don't pay $40 a month for my mobile's internet service for nothing, now do I?
> I use it mainly for the forum, and texting friends, and snap chat.


Wow! My crappy service is over $110


----------



## Abdulla6169

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wow! My crappy service is over $110


My service is quite good... I usually buy 5 GB subscriptions, but I have to buy the 7 GB ones now.  (they cancelled the 5 GB ones and I have to use the 3 GB ones for this month, UGH).


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AbdullaAli said:


> My service is quite good... I usually buy 5 GB subscriptions, but I have to buy the 7 GB ones now.  (they cancelled the 5 GB ones and I have to use the 3 GB ones for this month, UGH).


I use A.T&T .
I don't remember why.....


----------



## Abdulla6169

ZEROPILOT said:


> I use A.T&T .
> I don't remember why.....


There are two providers that dominate our market, and both are equally good, 'cept one is more expensive.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm off on a little dandelion hunting expedition now so see you all later.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I'm off on a little dandelion hunting expedition now so see you all later.


Sounds fun. 
Luckily I found a grocery store in Hollywood that sells Spanish food. (Cuban, etc.) And they always have dandelion greens.


----------



## Abdulla6169

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sounds fun.
> Luckily I found a grocery store in Hollywood that sells Spanish food. (Cuban, etc.) And they always have dandelion greens.


There's stores that have hibiscus here but it's expensive. They're usually imported from Lebanon. I don't know about dandelion greens here tho, I should just look for them some day....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hibiscus are everywhere. No dandelion growing wild. (HERE)


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Haha...
> I always find myself smiling when reading the chat.



Me too (most of the time). This is where I go to relax.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> He could've just eaten an unsuspecting farmer's cow, but no, he had to challenge a super-fast emu.... At least what I think it is...



No cows in the dry lands.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks, I don't pay $40 a month for my mobile's internet service for nothing, now do I?
> I use it mainly for the forum, and texting friends, and snap chat.



I pay 50 and get almost no service. Atleast at or near home.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> I'm off on a little dandelion hunting expedition now so see you all later.



Good hunting.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> There's stores that have hibiscus here but it's expensive. They're usually imported from Lebanon. I don't know about dandelion greens here tho, I should just look for them some day....



The flower or leaves (or both)?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> The flier or leaves (or both)


Idk, I think the leaves.....


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hibiscus are everywhere. No dandelion growing wild. (HERE)


Funny we have tons of dandelions. I have not yet this year found a store even selling the plants.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> Funny we have tons of dandelions. I have not yet this year found a store even selling the plants.


Let me know. I could OVERNIGHT ship you one. They're like $5 in a pot.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Let me know. I could OVERNIGHT ship you one. They're like $5 in a pot.



ONLY $5? Much cheaper then here too.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> First day of Ramadan we have bowel and lung soup.


That sounds....yummmy, and NOT cheese for a change.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> That sounds....yummmy, and NOT cheese for a change.


Yummy?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I think you'll find that cigarettes could be the killer for you according to medical evidence!
> 
> Oops time to take my teacher's hat off!


Take care Miss. The MILITARY WOMAN is online!

(Joking Lyn)


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yummy?





ZEROPILOT said:


> Yummy?


I've tried it here during Ramadan...exremely YUMMY!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I always felt sorry for the coyote. Just once I wanted him to best the roadrunner.


He does.
In the final episode he eats him with an ACME orange sauce.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> I've tried it here during Ramadan...exremely YUMMY!


Alright. I've got an open mind...


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> That sounds....yummmy, and NOT cheese for a change.



Sounded to me like I would start my fast early...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> First day of Ramadan we have bowel and lung soup.


What's the name in Arabic?


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yummy?



lol my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wow! My crappy service is over $110


And mine about $10


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He does.
> In the final episode he eats him with an ACME orange sauce.



In my childhood, there was no final episode.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian Lola and are fine thanks, he is out in the sun at the moment enjoying the grass. Yes still busy although I did give myself last night off so I was able to catch up on here and had some fun.
> What about you? I just read that you had a good long sleep which is great and hope you are feeling better for, How is Oli?


Good evening, again. Glad to hear you and Lola are well.

Oh yes, and a BIG YES, I haven't slept for that long for....ages. Oli's well. I fed it, gave it TWO soaks today, and allowed it roam around the flat for as long as it wanted, after which I put it to bed, so as to be able to concentrate here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm off on a little dandelion hunting expedition now so see you all later.


Dandelions et al dead here now. 
Too hot.
Only my little garden to supply Tidgy for the summer.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He does.
> In the final episode he eats him with an ACME orange sauce.


*plays music at end of the episode*


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> lol my thoughts exactly.





Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening, again. Glad to hear you and Lola are well.
> 
> Oh yes, and a BIG YES, I haven't slept for that long for....ages. Oli's well. I fed it, gave it TWO soaks today, and allowed it roam around the flat for as long as it wanted, after which I put it to bed, so as to be able to concentrate here.


Nice that you and Oli are doing well.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Night everyone!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Night Abdulla


----------



## JoesMum

Goodnight


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's been a month and not even a single crank call about my "wanted"ad on Craigslist for another big female RF.
Something seems wrong.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nice that you and Oli are doing well.


Thanks a lot your post-appreciate it.

Yes we're doing well, and we're fine so long as I sleep well....I'm the problem not my beloved OLI! Funny isn't it?

How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> What's the name in Arabic?


Can't remember.
And I got confused, it's for the first evening of Eid al-Adha, anyway.
It's harira all the way here.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Night everyone!



Night.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm sure you can, dear; heck, I started fasting since 4th grade. It's not hard. You just eat a lot before you sleep and the day is a piece of cake, figuratively, of course.


I also think one could IF one:

a) gets used to it when young, like you did Abdulla
b) lives in an Islamic country, where a large majority of the people fasting, and those who are not fasting are NOT ALLOWED to eat, drink, smoke in public places.

But, don't tell me it's not hard Abdulla.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Night everyone!


Night Abdulla.
Eat well.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Night everyone!


Good night, sweet dreams and once again....

HAPPY RAMADAN!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> I also think one could IF one:
> 
> a) gets used to it when young, like you did Abdulla
> b) lives in an Islamic country, where a large majority of the people fasting, and those who are not fasting are NOT ALLOWED to eat, drink, smoke in public places.
> 
> But, don't tell me it's not hard Abdulla.


The first days of fasting are tough, then it gets easy. That's the way it is for everyone. Even a professional faster, like me, feels thirsty on the 1st day.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AbdullaAli said:


> The first days of fasting are tough, then it gets easy. That's the way it is for everyone. Even a professional faster, like me, feels thirsty on the 1st day.


You must respect the tradition even if you're not Islamic? (In public)


----------



## Abdulla6169

ZEROPILOT said:


> You must respect the tradition even if you're not Islamic?


You're not supposed to eat in public spaces, if everyone is looking at you, since some people find that quite rude. But, you can do whatever you want at home....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I understand
I'm just not familiar with the customs.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ugh. I'll try going to sleep now. My neck aches. I'm feeling little better now.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> You must respect the tradition even if you're not Islamic? (In public)


Definitely so, if you are in an Islamic country. If you want to eat, drink, smoke, then you can only do so at home and five star hotels here.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Definitely so, if you are in an Islamic country. If you want to eat, drink, smoke, then you can only do so at home and five star hotels here.


If it's really hot out or if no ones looking at you, It's OK. Most people won't mind, except some people are ya know, annoying...


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I understand
> I'm just not familiar with the customs.


One cannot be, unless one lives in a country with such customs or reads about them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Definitely so, if you are in an Islamic country. If you want to eat, drink, smoke, then you can only do so at home and five star hotels here.


I wouldn't disrespect anyones culture or religion on purpose. Thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wouldn't disrespect anyones culture or religion on purpose. Thanks for sharing this information.


That's nice to hear.


----------



## Abdulla6169

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wouldn't disrespect anyones culture or religion on purpose. Thanks for sharing this information.


To be honest, If you don't know, no one will care. 
I should go to sleep. 
Bye.
For real this time.
Maybe?


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> To be honest, If you don't know, no one will care.
> I should go to sleep.
> Bye.
> For real this time.
> Maybe?


And maybe not. 

Good night and HAPPY RAMADAN again.


----------



## Momof4

Hi


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Hi


Hello. How are you? Fine I hope.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey there. How are ya?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey there. How are ya?


Man. get some sleep!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Hi


Hello Kathy.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I can't sleep....
I'll just sleep during the daylight.
Less fasting time... Hehehe....


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> To be honest, If you don't know, no one will care.
> I should go to sleep.
> Bye.
> For real this time.
> Maybe?



Hi Abdulla. I thought you'd gone to bed. It seems that you're unable to fall asleep, as Ramadan is about to begin.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Man. get some sleep!


Sleep will NEVER come when one WAITS for it, I can assure each and every one of you.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Abdulla. I thought you'd gone to bed. It seems that you're unable to fall asleep, as Ramadan is about to begin.


Mecca is a beautiful place, no one can deny that:


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wouldn't disrespect anyones culture or religion on purpose. Thanks for sharing this information.


Three of my five best friends don't share my religion.
We simply don't talk about it. (Like here)
America ...The melting pot.


----------



## Abdulla6169

ZEROPILOT said:


> Three of my five best friends don't share my religion.
> We simply don't talk about it. (Like here)
> America ...The melting pot.


I think since no one asks, so it's never talked about. I know sometimes I sit with my Christian friends and ask a thousand questions and they answer them....

America really is a melting pot, I think some people avoid talking about religion, since a minority of people (everywhere) are too fanatic to talk about religion.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's interesting. 
It's also good to understand others beliefs.


----------



## Abdulla6169

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's interesting.
> It's also good to understand others beliefs.


I still have a bajillion questions, and I still don't understand Christianity. I love the religion, but I don't really know it. Most of my questions are belief related, but also I'm usually confused, like most of us here on earth.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Too bad this is not the forum for that conversation, though I AM NOT the person to ask.


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> Mecca is a beautiful place, no one can deny that:
> View attachment 134918
> 
> View attachment 134919
> 
> View attachment 134920
> 
> View attachment 134921
> 
> View attachment 134922
> 
> View attachment 134923


WOW!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Too bad this is not the forum for that conversation, though I AM NOT the person to ask.


I sent you a short P.M.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You must respect the tradition even if you're not Islamic? (In public)


It's a case of SHOULD respect, not must.
Here, children walk about eating in front of you to deliberately wind you up.
If tourists or non-Muslims eat or smoke in public it is frowned upon, but not prevented, except in very conservative areas.
There are cafes and restaurants, hotel bars that stay open for tourists and in tourist areas, drinking and eating in the streets is accepted.
I choose to do Ramadan, there is no obligation for me to do so, and people generally are very happy that I share the experience with them.
I get lots of invites to break the fast with my 'brothers' and 'sisters'. 
I am not Muslim, but respect Islam when performed properly, and I am part of the community here, not part of any expat group. I am friends with no English or American people here. my friends are 95% Moroccan and 90% Muslim.
It really is a remarkable experience and a happy, sharing and rewarding time.
it's a little difficult, but I love it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I think I'd like it there.
Motorcycles?
I'm logging off Ya'll.
Speak again tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Hi


Evening, Kathy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I can't sleep....
> I'll just sleep during the daylight.
> Less fasting time... Hehehe....


Standard practice for a lot of people here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Three of my five best friends don't share my religion.
> We simply don't talk about it. (Like here)
> America ...The melting pot.


And London, more than half the population non-English, more mixed marriages than anywhere and the most visited city by international tourists.
Such a wonderful place.
But really expensive and it rains all the time.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Mecca is a beautiful place, no one can deny that:
> View attachment 134918
> 
> View attachment 134919
> 
> View attachment 134920
> 
> View attachment 134921
> 
> View attachment 134922
> 
> View attachment 134923


Oh yes; it looks wonderful. Have you been there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I think since no one asks, so it's never talked about. I know sometimes I sit with my Christian friends and ask a thousand questions and they answer them....
> 
> America really is a melting pot, I think some people avoid talking about religion, since a minority of people (everywhere) are too fanatic to talk about religion.


England is the same, people believe that your religion is your business and no one else's, it's not openly discussed.
if you go somewhere and say'Hi, I'm a Buddhist/ Christian/ Muslim/whatever , people will just stare at you. 'So what?'.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a case of SHOULD respect, not must.
> Here, children walk about eating in front of you to deliberately wind you up.
> If tourists or non-Muslims eat or smoke in public it is frowned upon, but not prevented, except in very conservative areas.
> There are cafes and restaurants, hotel bars that stay open for tourists and in tourist areas, drinking and eating in the streets is accepted.
> I choose to do Ramadan, there is no obligation for me to do so, and people generally are very happy that I share the experience with them.
> I get lots of invites to break the fast with my 'brothers' and 'sisters'.
> I am not Muslim, but respect Islam when performed properly, and I am part of the community here, not part of any expat group. I am friends with no English or American people here. my friends are 95% Moroccan and 90% Muslim.
> It really is a remarkable experience and a happy, sharing and rewarding time.
> it's a little difficult, but I love it.


Good for you Adam. Although you're finding difficulty, you are managing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I sent you a short P.M.


You sent yourself a short PM?
Marginally worrying.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> England is the same, people believe that your religion is your business and no one else's, it's not openly discussed.
> if you go somewhere and say'Hi, I'm a Buddhist/ Christian/ Muslim/whatever , people will just stare at you. 'So what?'.


Religion, I think is too SENSITIVE an issue to talk about. For that matter, so is nationality, but the latter is less sensitive.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think I'd like it there.
> .


It's a terrific country, though not perfect, of course, and you would be welcome to come and stay in my palatial cold, dark room at any time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Religion, I think is too SENSITIVE an issue to talk about. For that matter, so is nationality, but the latter is less sensitive.


I'm not going to talk about the religion, just the culture that surrounds me.
It's like talking about Christmas, you can discuss the food and the presents and what you're doing without entering into a religious discussion.
but it's a fine line sometimes.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> To be honest, If you don't know, no one will care.
> I should go to sleep.
> Bye.
> For real this time.
> Maybe?



A special alert for you Abdulla, as you've been trying to fall asleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think I'd like it there.
> Motorcycles?
> I'm logging off Ya'll.
> Speak again tomorrow.


Ooops you added a bit.
Motorcycles are prohibited in the medina, except on the few roads cars can also use.
And most people ride teeny scooters like the pink one I posted before.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> I've tried it here during Ramadan...exremely YUMMY!


I thought Adam was joking! People really eat that?


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Mecca is a beautiful place, no one can deny that:
> View attachment 134918
> 
> View attachment 134919
> 
> View attachment 134920
> 
> View attachment 134921
> 
> View attachment 134922
> 
> View attachment 134923


Have you been on Hajj to Mecca yet Abdulla? That must be a wonderful exciting experience fro all Muslims


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I thought Adam was joking! People really eat that?


Yup.
But it's the other festival, not Ramadan, i got confused cos of my last beer before I stop for a month.


----------



## spud's_mum

Night all!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Have you been on Hajj to Mecca yet Abdulla? That must be a wonderful exciting experience fro all Muslims


No. I sounds nice, I want to go one day! Hopefully


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> No. I sounds nice, I want to go one day! Hopefully


I think it would be a nicer place during Ramadan.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I thought Adam was joking! People really eat that?


NOT LUNG SOUP! Adam is always joking...we all know him by now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Have you been on Hajj to Mecca yet Abdulla? That must be a wonderful exciting experience fro all Muslims


I would love to go.
Friends have been and brought me back hats and clothes and the holy water Zamzam .
I've been told that as I look the part, have the garb and know what to do and say, they'll take me along one year.
But I couldn't do it dishonestly.
I'd love to attend and sample what must be one of the most incredible atmospheres on Earth, but only if they allow me to go as I am, and that won't happen, which is fair enough.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> I think it would be a nicer place during Ramadan.


You don't go to hajj during Ramadan, you can only go to Hajj on a certain month on the Islamic calendar. Lots of people go there during Ramadan, but to do Umrah.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> No. I sounds nice, I want to go one day! Hopefully


Its a very busy time isn't it ? Lots of travelling about to Arafat Mount and Mina - you need lots of energy I think!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Night all!


Night Night


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would love to go.
> Friends have been and brought me back hats and clothes and the holy water Zamzam .
> I've been told that as I look the part, have the garb and know what to do and say, they'll take me along one year.
> But I couldn't do it dishonestly.
> I'd love to attend and sample what must be one of the most incredible atmospheres on Earth, but only if they allow me to go as I am, and that won't happen, which is fair enough.


I find it sad you can't do that. But, the prophet did allow Christians to pray at his own mosque, and stopped someone from trying to let them leave.... I guess it all depends on your interpretation of Islam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> No. I sounds nice, I want to go one day! Hopefully


You MUST go, if you are able.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> You don't go to hajj during Ramadan, you can only go to Hajj on a certain month on the Islamic calendar. Lots of people go there during Ramadan, but to do Umrah.


Oh I know. But Ramadan, I feel is a particular, special month for Muslims. That's why I said Mecca would be nicer during this HOLY month.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's interesting.
> It's also good to understand others beliefs.


Religious education was one of the subjects I had to teach years ago and I loved finding out about other cultures and their beliefs. I didn't realise how ignorant I was of other peoples beliefs until then. It is really interesting and I wish there was a religion that included elements of all.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You MUST go, if you are able.


I know, I know. Maybe they won't let me in, for all I know. I think you know why they won't let me in if they don't.....


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think I'd like it there.
> Motorcycles?
> I'm logging off Ya'll.
> Speak again tomorrow.


Night Ed


----------



## dmmj

Hate hate, hate, hate


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I can't sleep....
> I'll just sleep during the daylight.
> Less fasting time... Hehehe....



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> I know, I know. Maybe they won't let me in, for all I know. I think you know why they won't let me in if they don't.....


Why wouldn't they let you in?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Why wouldn't they let you in?


It doesn't matter. Just wondering that myself too....


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like a plan.


Yes; some people do plan this so as to kill time as they are fasting for very long hours.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> It doesn't matter. Just wondering that myself too....


Probably your terrible jokes!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Probably your terrible jokes!


Haha...


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> It doesn't matter. Just wondering that myself too....


Very sorry to have asked you Abdulla. Didn't mean bad I can assure you.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Very sorry to have asked you Abdulla. Didn't mean bad I can assure you.


I'll tell you right now via PM.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You MUST go, if you are able.


Each and every Muslim MUST go at least ONCE, if physically, financially etc. fit, so as to say.


----------



## dmmj

I had different hope for hump day!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Very sorry to have asked you Abdulla. Didn't mean bad I can assure you.


I know you didn't. Don't feel sorry. Please.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And you're still awake …


----------



## Abdulla6169

I know. I'm chatting with a friend on my phone since I can't sleep.


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> Mecca is a beautiful place, no one can deny that:
> View attachment 134918
> 
> View attachment 134919
> 
> View attachment 134920
> 
> View attachment 134921
> 
> View attachment 134922
> 
> View attachment 134923



May I ask what is inside the black square building at the very center?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> NOT LUNG SOUP! Adam is always joking...we all know him by now.


No, he isn't.
We do here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I find it sad you can't do that. But, the prophet did allow Christians to pray at his own mosque, and stopped someone from trying to let them leave.... I guess it all depends on your interpretation of Islam.


Not too sad, Abdullah.
if i went, i would be taking a place from a genuine Muslim, and that wouldn't be right.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, he isn't.
> We do here.


Really?! Nobody does here..not in Jordan at least.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I sent you a short P.M.


You sent a message to yourself????
...that's a LOT like talking to someone who isn't there...just sayin'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Religious education was one of the subjects I had to teach years ago and I loved finding out about other cultures and their beliefs. I didn't realise how ignorant I was of other peoples beliefs until then. It is really interesting and I wish there was a religion that included elements of all.


Bahà'i kind of does.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> May I ask what is inside the black square building at the very center?


That's the Kaaba - Muslims must walk around it seven times anti clockwise at the start and end of Hajj. I believe it is built on the site of a stone that the Prophet Ibrahim stood on to preach, but Abdulla may be able to confirm or correct that but not sure what's inside.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, he isn't.
> We do here.


Is there a significance to that?


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> That's the Kaaba - Muslims must walk around it seven times anti clockwise at the start and end of Hajj. I believe it is built on the site of a stone that the Prophet Ibrahim stood on to preach, but Abdulla may be able to confirm or correct that but not sure what's inside.



Thanks. I looked it up on Google. and on Google image. The history of it is very interesting. This religion is very much more steeped in history than the Christian religions are. I absolutely LOVE history.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> That's the Kaaba - Muslims must walk around it seven times anti clockwise at the start and end of Hajj. I believe it is built on the site of a stone that the Prophet Ibrahim stood on to preach, but Abdulla may be able to confirm or correct that but not sure what's inside.


Do you by any chance know why seven times, and then again seven times?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Do you by any chance know why seven times, and then again seven times?


No I don't Gillian but they also have to run seven times between two hills of Safa and Mawra so seven is obviously important to Muslims


----------



## Lyn W

Well I have to go now or I'll never get up in the morning.
I'm pretty tired tonight - been exploring ol' Caerphilly Castle today and it used all my energy locking the kids in the dungeon - they just wouldn't go quietly!

So I wish you all a restful and peaceful evening/night
Take care


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Well I have to go now or I'll never get up in the morning.
> I'm pretty tired tonight - been exploring ol' Caerphilly Castle today and it used all my energy locking the kids in the dungeon - they just wouldn't go quietly!
> 
> So I wish you all a restful and peaceful evening/night
> Take care


Fair enough. Good night and sweet dreams to you and Lola.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Is there a significance to that?


Yep.
No part of the animal should be wasted.
You eat or use every part of an animal, nothing is thrown away.
When protein is expensive or scarce, you eat everything.
Most people are far too fussy and are terrible at wasting resources now.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> No I don't Gillian but they also have to run seven times between two hills of Safa and Mawra so seven is obviously important to Muslims


We'll have to ask Abdulla. Thanks your answer anyway, Lyn.


----------



## Gillian M

I am exhausted, time to go to bed and take a rest.....I HOPE.

Good night and sweet dreams everyone, to you and your torts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Do you by any chance know why seven times, and then again seven times?





Lyn W said:


> No I don't Gillian but they also have to run seven times between two hills of Safa and Mawra so seven is obviously important to Muslims


There are seven verses in the first Sura of the Holy Quran.
So it is a sacred number to Muslims.
The mother of Ishmael, Hagar ran between the hills here desperately searching for water to give to her son. 
An Angel crashed into the earth and caused a spring Zamzam, which is the holy water I drink sometimes and is said to be healthy and make your wishes come true.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well I have to go now or I'll never get up in the morning.
> I'm pretty tired tonight - been exploring ol' Caerphilly Castle today and it used all my energy locking the kids in the dungeon - they just wouldn't go quietly!
> 
> So I wish you all a restful and peaceful evening/night
> Take care


Love Caerphilly Castle, but Caerphilly cheese is better.
Glad the kids have found a cold dark room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I am exhausted, time to go to bed and take a rest.....I HOPE.
> 
> Good night and sweet dreams everyone, to you and your torts.


Night night, Gillian and Oli too.
Hope you get another good rest.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> I'm going to Louisiana this weekend. More tortoise related travels.


Share some photo with us, Please. I love this kind of travel.


----------



## Moozillion

My neighbor has some baby Mississippi Mud turtles and has offered me one, and my hubby does not object!!!!! 

I haven't had an aquatic turtle before, so I am researching my butt off and getting ready to buy a tank and all the rest.
I'm VERY EXCITED!!!!!
I've already told her his name will be Jacques Cousteau (which can be switched to Jacqueline at a later date if he turns out to be a she!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My neighbor has some baby Mississippi Mud turtles and has offered me one, and my hubby does not object!!!!!
> 
> I haven't had an aquatic turtle before, so I am researching my butt off and getting ready to buy a tank and all the rest.
> I'm VERY EXCITED!!!!!
> I've already told her his name will be Jacques Cousteau (which can be switched to Jacqueline at a later date if he turns out to be a she!)


Hooorayyy, hoooraayy !! you lucky Bea, you.
fair play to hubby.
Don't work you butt off, you may need it to sit and watch the turtle. 
You told 'her' ? Whom? Your neighbour? 
Good name for a turtle, I'm hardly a Francophile but Cousteau was a great man.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hooorayyy, hoooraayy !! you lucky Bea, you.
> fair play to hubby.
> Don't work you butt off, you may need it to sit and watch the turtle.
> You told 'her' ? Whom? Your neighbour?
> Good name for a turtle, I'm hardly a Francophile but Cousteau was a great man.


Yes, I told my neighbor. She's keeping it with the other little mud until I am ready to take him.


----------



## Moozillion

When I was a teen, my whole family would sit and watch his shows, entranced!!!! 
And the little mud turtles are weak, clumsy swimmers, but they poke around and explore the shallow waters. THEY ARE SO CUTE!!!!
So I felt the name of a famous ocean explorer was apt!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Quite right too. 
As you may know the Crimean War lasted from 1853 until 1856 (officially) but actually lasted much longer.
At the time Queen Victoria was "Queen of Britain, Ireland, Berwick upon Tweed, and the British Dominions Beyond the Sea."
In the peace treaty of 1856 Berwick upon Tweed was not mentioned, so they were still at war with Russia until 1966 when the mayor of Berwick made a peace accord with Russia. (the Russians could then sleep peacefully in their beds).
Anyway, there was a survivor, still alive who had 'participated in the Crimean War 110 years before.
it was, of course, a tortoise, Timothy by name, who was the mascot on board HMS Queen during the bombardment of Sebastopol .
He died in 2004.
Quite interesting.


----------



## DawnH

Not going anywhere tonight...


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite right too.
> As you may know the Crimean War lasted from 1853 until 1856 (officially) but actually lasted much longer.
> At the time Queen Victoria was "Queen of Britain, Ireland, Berwick upon Tweed, and the British Dominions Beyond the Sea."
> In the peace treaty of 1856 Berwick upon Tweed was not mentioned, so they were still at war with Russia until 1966 when the mayor of Berwick made a peace accord with Russia. (the Russians could then sleep peacefully in their beds).
> Anyway, there was a survivor, still alive who had 'participated in the Crimean War 110 years before.
> it was, of course, a tortoise, Timothy by name, who was the mascot on board HMS Queen during the bombardment of Sebastopol .
> He died in 2004.
> Quite interesting.


I think I saw Timothy on a TV show. They said she was actually female. Someone (way back when, probably) had drilled a hole through the edge of her carapace. There was a chain through the hole, attached to a small wooden sign that the tort dragged behind it. The sign read something like "Please do not pick me up, I am very old."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I think I saw Timothy on a TV show. They said she was actually female. Someone (way back when, probably) had drilled a hole through the edge of her carapace. There was a chain through the hole, attached to a small wooden sign that the tort dragged behind it. The sign read something like "Please do not pick me up, I am very old."


Gosh!
Not sure if that's horrible or charming.
Still, she lived to a ripe old age.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> Not going anywhere tonight...
> 
> View attachment 134971


Don't fancy a swim?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night everyone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night everyone!


Are you actually, really, going to sleep this time?
You have to be up in a bit for suhoor.
Ramadan Mubarek Saeed.


----------



## DawnH

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't fancy a swim?



Have you ever had a fire ant bite your butt? It's not fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> Have you ever had a fire ant bite your butt? It's not fun.


I've been bitten by numerous species of ant and some of them were extremely not fun.
But swimming discourages them.
Except I'm a very poor swimmer. 
However, i'm sorry your weather over there is so awful at the moment.
It is very not fun. 
Hope that everything is okay for you and all the folks there and that things clear up soon.


----------



## DawnH

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've been bitten by numerous species of ant and some of them were extremely not fun.
> But swimming discourages them.
> Except I'm a very poor swimmer.
> However, i'm sorry your weather over there is so awful at the moment.
> It is very not fun.
> Hope that everything is okay for you and all the folks there and that things clear up soon.



You are so sweet Adam, thank you! All is well. The water has gone down already so I think the worse is over (I haven't checked the weather to see if we are in for a few more rounds!) I have enjoyed all the camel/cheese talk today, you guys had me in stitches!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've been bitten by numerous species of ant and some of them were extremely not fun.
> But swimming discourages them.
> Except I'm a very poor swimmer.
> However, i'm sorry your weather over there is so awful at the moment.
> It is very not fun.
> Hope that everything is okay for you and all the folks there and that things clear up soon.


Fire ants always go for the high ground- which is exactly where we try to walk! When we've had a lot of rain for several weeks, I've REALLY got to be careful going into my raised flower beds, because they could be full of fire ants. 
My sentiment towards fire ants is much like your sentiment towards camels! 

...except fire ants aren't edible!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> You are so sweet Adam, thank you! All is well. The water has gone down already so I think the worse is over (I haven't checked the weather to see if we are in for a few more rounds!) I have enjoyed all the camel/cheese talk today, you guys had me in stitches!


Thank you too, Dawn.
The English always imagine Texas as being pretty much a desert, so it seems strange that you're getting this really horrendous flooding.
We're kinda used to it. But not in Morocco.
If it rains for a few days a mosque falls down somewhere.
The worlds weather has gone mad, and it really isn't funny.
Hoping for a nice summer from now on in for us all.


----------



## Elohi

Moozillion said:


> Fire ants always go for the high ground- which is exactly where we try to walk! When we've had a lot of rain for several weeks, I've REALLY got to be careful going into my raised flower beds, because they could be full of fire ants.
> My sentiment towards fire ants is much like your sentiment towards camels!
> 
> ...except fire ants aren't edible!


I'm allergic to fireants. And they always attack me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Fire ants always go for the high ground- which is exactly where we try to walk! When we've had a lot of rain for several weeks, I've REALLY got to be careful going into my raised flower beds, because they could be full of fire ants.
> My sentiment towards fire ants is much like your sentiment towards camels!
> 
> ...except fire ants aren't edible!


Sure?
I've eaten ants, not bad at all.


----------



## Elohi

The sky was beautiful this evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> I'm allergic to fireants. And they always attack me!


Usually, insects bite wifey, not me.
So that's fine.


----------



## DawnH

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you too, Dawn.
> The English always imagine Texas as being pretty much a desert, so it seems strange that you're getting this really horrendous flooding.
> We're kinda used to it. But not in Morocco.
> If it rains for a few days a mosque falls down somewhere.
> The worlds weather has gone mad, and it really isn't funny.
> Hoping for a nice summer from now on in for us all.



Amen! I am a California native so fire ants and flying roaches still are new to me. Fire ants swarm in the rain and cause a stinging bite that burns like fury. It's really not fun. Very scary in regards to tortoise keeping as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> The sky was beautiful this evening.
> View attachment 134986


It was.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nighty night, Texan folks and Bea and anyone else still about.
See you tomorrow on what I hope will be a fair weather day.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you actually, really, going to sleep this time?
> You have to be up in a bit for suhoor.
> Ramadan Mubarek Saeed.


Yeah. I had that. I ate a plate of rice and some chicken... I just woke up.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I only slept for 3 hours... It's about 10:16 am right now. I'm going to be fine, maybe not right now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

DawnH said:


> Amen! I am a California native so fire ants and flying roaches still are new to me. Fire ants swarm in the rain and cause a stinging bite that burns like fury. It's really not fun. Very scary in regards to tortoise keeping as well.


Good morning.
Scientists aren't sure why, but Florida's fire ant population is WAY down.
Maybe some of that good fortune will continue elsewhere.
I no longer have a single fire ant on my lawn. Haven't for over three years.
..Now the flying roaches are another thing.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning Abdulla


----------



## Abdulla6169

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning Abdulla


Hey Ed


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Scientists aren't sure why, but Florida's fire ant population is WAY down.
> Maybe some of that good fortune will continue elsewhere.
> I no longer have a single fire ant on my lawn. Haven't for over three years.
> ..Now the flying roaches are another thing.


Wow!!! I hadn't heard about the decline in fire ants- great news for Florida! 
The flying roaches can really startle you but at least they don't bite!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sure?
> I've eaten ants, not bad at all.


 OMG!!! How can they taste like anything at all? Seems like they'd just be a mouth full of chitin and formic acid!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Elohi said:


> I'm allergic to fireants. And they always attack me!


 Just being bitten is bad enough- but ALLERGIC too??!?! Wow!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Are fire ants found all around the world, or are they an American thing?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey Bea. How are you today?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Muslims be like:


I lol'ed way too hard at this.


----------



## JoesMum

AbdullaAli said:


> Are fire ants found all around the world, or are they an American thing?


We don't have them in northern Europe, but I believe they're in Australia


----------



## Abdulla6169

JoesMum said:


> We don't have them in northern Europe, but I believe they're in Australia


Oh thanks


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Gillian and Oli too.
> Hope you get another good rest.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy....of course. Many thanks your conern, Adam. I'm afraid I only slept 3.5 hours last night! This sleep issue is a very strange one as far as I'm conerned.

How's Wifey today. Hope to hear she has FULLY RECOVERED.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> OMG!!! How can they taste like anything at all? Seems like they'd just be a mouth full of chitin and formic acid!!!!


Bigger ants fried are a nice crunchy snack.
Then there are honey ants whose abdomen is basically a swollen balloon of a sweet, honey like liquid.
You bite off the abdomen.
It's lovely.
In England ants in chocolate used to be available in specialist shops, but I don't know now.


----------



## Gillian M

DawnH said:


> Not going anywhere tonight...
> 
> View attachment 134971


You'd better not. Is it cold or just raining?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Are fire ants found all around the world, or are they an American thing?


What they are referring to is Solenopsis invicta which is a South American species that has invaded many of the southern states of the USA, probably due to being imported by man. 
However, in South East Asia,China and Australia other species of Solenopsis are also called fire ants and there are nasty stingy, bitey ants in many other countries known as fire ants that are not related.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bigger ants fried are a nice crunchy snack.
> Then there are honey ants whose abdomen is basically a swollen balloon of a sweet, honey like liquid.
> You bite off the abdomen.
> It's lovely.
> In England ants in chocolate used to be available in specialist shops, but I don't know now.


Since I'm starving that sounds appetizing..... !!!!


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night everyone!


Now it's time to say......

Good afternoon. Hope you're well Abdulla, and how 's the...

FIRST DAY OF THE HOLY MONTH OF RAMADAN, back there in Abu Dhabi? It is here. I left home at 11am to buy a couple of things, and despite the fact that it's a working day, there was not a person in the streets. Ok, employees would be at work, but NOT everyone is an employee, and it wasn't yet that hot. I've a feeling that those fasting do not move till they break their fast.

Enjoy your day and yet again HAPPY RAMADAN.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy....of course. Many thanks your conern, Adam. I'm afraid I only slept 3.5 hours last night! This sleep issue is a very strange one as far as I'm conerned.
> 
> How's Wifey today. Hope to hear she has FULLY RECOVERED.


Morning, Gillian, sorry to hear about your semi-sleepless night.
Wifey was coughing a lot again in the night, so is still asleep now, seems to be deeply so.
Tidgy's up and about though and I am desperate for a cigarette already.
Ramadan Mubarek Saeed! 
To you and of course, Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't fancy a swim?


I wold but at a different swiming pool.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning everyone and for those who are fasting, or in a Muslim area, Ramadan Mubarek Saeed!
Happy Ramadan!


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Good morning !


Good morning, sir.
All well in Awesome Land?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning everyone and for those who are fasting, or in a Muslim area, Ramadan Mubarek Saeed!
> Happy Ramadan!


Thank you and same to you and Wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@puffinboots 
Happy, happy birthday!!!!!!!
Hope you log on sometime today.
Have a really great day, my friend.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Gillian, sorry to hear about your semi-sleepless night.
> Wifey was coughing a lot again in the night, so is still asleep now, seems to be deeply so.
> Tidgy's up and about though and I am desperate for a cigarette already.
> Ramadan Mubarek Saeed!
> To you and of course, Oli.


Thanks your USUAL understanding, Adam. Only GOD knows why some nights I sleep soundly, whilst other nights sleep just wil NOT come. And if it does, it lasts a couple of hours only.

Take it easy...the day is rather long; what about killing some time wih sleep, so as to temporarily forget about the cigarette? Only a suggestion, ok?

Wishes for Wifey to get well soon, and kisses from Oli to Tidgy.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks your USUAL understanding, Adam. Only GOD knows why some nights I sleep soundly, whilst other nights sleep just wil NOT come. And if it does, it lasts a couple of hours only.
> 
> Take it easy...the day is rather long; what about killing some time wih sleep, so as to temporarily forget about the cigarette? Only a suggestion, ok?
> 
> Wishes for Wifey to get well soon, and kisses from Oli to Tidgy.


I slept for 3 hours too....


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks your USUAL understanding, Adam. Only GOD knows why some nights I sleep soundly, whilst other nights sleep just wil NOT come. And if it does, it lasts a couple of hours only.
> 
> Take it easy...the day is rather long; what about killing some time wih sleep, so as to temporarily forget about the cigarette? Only a suggestion, ok?
> 
> Wishes for Wifey to get well soon, and kisses from Oli to Tidgy.


Already slept my three hours.
Can't sleep again, anyway it's cheating.
Making some DVD shelves to keep me busy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO! ! ! !


Good morning, Steven, from sunny Morocco!


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> I slept for 3 hours too....


Good afternoon. Goodness....even you've had trouble with sleep? Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Already slept my three hours.
> Can't sleep again, anyway it's cheating.
> Making some DVD shelves to keep me busy.


In that case, do what suits you. And enjoy yourself.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> I slept for 3 hours too....


So sorry to hear that, especially for someone fasting.


----------



## Gillian M

Hi everyone. I'm going to make up some sleep, that is, if sleep comes, so....bye for now.


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> My neighbor has some baby Mississippi Mud turtles and has offered me one, and my hubby does not object!!!!!
> 
> I haven't had an aquatic turtle before, so I am researching my butt off and getting ready to buy a tank and all the rest.
> I'm VERY EXCITED!!!!!
> I've already told her his name will be Jacques Cousteau (which can be switched to Jacqueline at a later date if he turns out to be a she!)



Awesome! They are so darn adorable!


----------



## DawnH

Gillian Moore said:


> You'd better not. Is it cold or just raining?



Just rain. Tuleo was enjoying it for a few hours till it got too hard and obnoxious. I don't think we ever got below 75 degrees. 60% chance again today. I am trying to remember what the sun looks like...


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> Have you ever had a fire ant bite your butt? It's not fun.



Can not say I have.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> So sorry to hear that, especially for someone fasting.


It's nothing. I just have a headache and my joints are aching. I've seen worse...


----------



## DawnH

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Scientists aren't sure why, but Florida's fire ant population is WAY down.
> Maybe some of that good fortune will continue elsewhere.
> I no longer have a single fire ant on my lawn. Haven't for over three years.
> ..Now the flying roaches are another thing.



Good morning!!! I am a BIG fan of good grade DE and treat the back every three months/as needed so we rarely have any. I do find they like my big oaks out front though and treat as I see them. The thought of moving someplace where they are not an issue tickles me to death...lol. I have gotten much better with the flying roaches, I would much rather see them then the nasty, smaller kind. *shiver*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi everyone. I'm going to make up some sleep, that is, if sleep comes, so....bye for now.


Good luck, Gillian
Catch you later.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I only slept for 3 hours... It's about 10:16 am right now. I'm going to be fine, maybe not right now.



When do you leave for Germany?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> When do you leave for Germany?


After Ramadan.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Scientists aren't sure why, but Florida's fire ant population is WAY down.
> Maybe some of that good fortune will continue elsewhere.
> I no longer have a single fire ant on my lawn. Haven't for over three years.
> ..Now the flying roaches are another thing.



Have not experience either one and that is just fine with me.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Are fire ants found all around the world, or are they an American thing?



Not all of America even


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi everyone. I'm going to make up some sleep, that is, if sleep comes, so....bye for now.



Best of luck.


----------



## Jacqui

Would somebody like to come and do my yard work for me today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Would somebody like to come and do my yard work for me today?


I would love to, but the distance, my back, Ramadan........
Another time, maybe.


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> Are fire ants found all around the world, or are they an American thing?


It's my understanding that fire ants are native to South America. I've heard that they were unintentionally brought into the U.S. In some sort of shipment of clay or plants back in the 1940s. They supposedly first arrived at the port of Mobile, Alabama and spread from there. They need hot weather, so I'm not sure if they spread to colder areas like the northern US, the UK or Europe, etc.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!!


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Bea. How are you today?


I'm great, thanks! 
I'm at my office, gulping some mocha coffee and making a quick dash through TFO before heading off to our morning meeting!!! 
How about you??? Are you getting ANY sleep these days???


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!



Hi! *waves*


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bigger ants fried are a nice crunchy snack.
> Then there are honey ants whose abdomen is basically a swollen balloon of a sweet, honey like liquid.
> You bite off the abdomen.
> It's lovely.
> In England ants in chocolate used to be available in specialist shops, but I don't know now.


  
...you may have my portion of ants!!! (...I'm SOOO generous!  )


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> Since I'm starving that sounds appetizing..... !!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Moozillion said:


> I'm great, thanks!
> I'm at my office, gulping some mocha coffee and making a quick dash through TFO before heading off to our morning meeting!!!
> How about you??? Are you getting ANY sleep these days???


I'm fine. I feel a little weak tho.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I know that fire ants are currently a southern U.S. thing.
When I was a kid in South Carolina we had them there as well. 
And it gets cold there...


----------



## DawnH

GOOD morning everyone!! Coffee is flowing (I need to consume as much as I can before the kids wake or I can't function) and we are gearing up for more *(@(*&#Y#*&^[email protected]#)(@#_!!!!! rain today. Ugh. Last night I checked on my seeds/seedlings and they were under 4" of water. I don't even remember what the sun looks like. Pfft.

I hope everyone else is nice and dry today!

Make it a good one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!


Morning, Kathy and a most splendiferous day to you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm great, thanks!
> I'm at my office, gulping some mocha coffee and making a quick dash through TFO before heading off to our morning meeting!!!
> How about you??? Are you getting ANY sleep these days???


Enjoy your coffee, wish I could have a cup just now.
Have a great day.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy your coffee, wish I could have a cup just now.
> Have a great day.


I'll have a diet Mountain Dew, please. With ice.


----------



## Elohi

I need coffee. Badly. I'm so tired. Fibro can eat a...
Ok the pg version.... Fibro can take a hike.


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> GOOD morning everyone!! Coffee is flowing (I need to consume as much as I can before the kids wake or I can't function) and we are gearing up for more *(@(*&#Y#*&^[email protected]#)(@#_!!!!! rain today. Ugh. Last night I checked on my seeds/seedlings and they were under 4" of water. I don't even remember what the sun looks like. Pfft.
> 
> I hope everyone else is nice and dry today!
> 
> Make it a good one!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 135022




I have always wanted that cup!!!
Enjoy your peace and sorry you are trapped inside. Hopefully those seeds will grow when the water subsides.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Kathy and a most splendiferous day to you.



Thank you Adam! I'm on vacation and headed to the mountains today. I hope I have cell service so I stay caught up.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Hi! *waves*



Good morning Jacqui!! I'm in a hotel room and I have been up since 5:30 while everyone is sleeping. It was a long 6 hours in the car and 102 out! 
I need coffee.


----------



## Momof4

Here's a glimpse of my vacation.


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> Here's a glimpse of my vacation.
> View attachment 135024



WHERE ARE YOU AND WHY DID YOU NOT PICK ME UP!!!????!!


----------



## Elohi

DawnH said:


> WHERE ARE YOU AND WHY DID YOU NOT PICK ME UP!!!????!!


Hahaha right?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Would somebody like to come and do my yard work for me today?



Yeah...right! I can't even work up the energy to do my own. Why on earth would I do someone else's? Oh yeah...I'd get to visit with my favorite Forum buddy, that's why. Hold the phone! I'll be right there.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I have always wanted that cup!!!
> Enjoy your peace and sorry you are trapped inside. Hopefully those seeds will grow when the water subsides.



...that is, if they haven't floated away!


----------



## Elohi

Elixer of the Gods. Mom fuel. 


All day, everyday.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sorry, but YUCK!


----------



## Momof4

Wait for it, wait for it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> Elixer of the Gods. Mom fuel.
> View attachment 135027
> 
> All day, everyday.


Just cruel.
Will drink lots this evening.


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> WHERE ARE YOU AND WHY DID YOU NOT PICK ME UP!!!????!!



Wish I could've!!!


----------



## Momof4

My family and I had a lovey visit with Yvonne!! I wish I could have stayed longer but I had the family in tow and it was a long day. 
Yvonne is so sweet!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Wait for it, wait for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 135029



Your kids are adorable*, but who's the old lady?


*And very well behaved!


----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> ...that is, if they haven't floated away!



Well, the seeds are in Tuleo's raised bed. The ones that I planted Sunday are sprouting and look okay this morning, I am sure the seeds I planted yesterday are all congregated to the low parts of the bed. Should be interesting to see the sprouting pattern...lol


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> Wait for it, wait for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 135029



Awwww! That is so adorable!! Yvonne - your place is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> My family and I had a lovey visit with Yvonne!! I wish I could have stayed longer but I had the family in tow and it was a long day.
> Yvonne is so sweet!
> View attachment 135030
> 
> View attachment 135031
> 
> View attachment 135032



Seriously AWESOME!!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Your kids are adorable*, but who's the old lady?
> 
> 
> *And very well behaved!



Thanks Yvonne. They are pretty good kids when they sent bickering!

Sorry, but I didn't see any old ladies! I did see a strong one! My husband was very impressed with your work.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah...right! I can't even work up the energy to do my own. Why on earth would I do someone else's? Oh yeah...I'd get to visit with my favorite Forum buddy, that's why. Hold the phone! I'll be right there.



Is hell freezing over? I know how you feel about Nebraska.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Wait for it, wait for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 135029



The place I'd most like to spend the day.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> ...that is, if they haven't floated away!



I know a lot of mine floated away.


----------



## Jacqui

It has officially rained too much this morning to do any yard work, so we are all off the hook.


----------



## Jacqui

Thinking about putting a little tenderloin roast into the ezbake oven for supper.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Elixer of the Gods. Mom fuel.
> View attachment 135027
> 
> All day, everyday.



One fuel this Mom could never swallowed. If only it tasted as good as it smelled.


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> WHERE ARE YOU AND WHY DID YOU NOT PICK ME UP!!!????!!



Hey she forgot me, too.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Hey she forgot me, too.



Sorry Jacqui, I knocked on your door but you weren't home


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> One fuel this Mom could never swallowed. If only it tasted as good as it smelled.



With a 1/4 cup creamer it does!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Sorry Jacqui, I knocked on your door but you weren't home



Umm Kathy, your nose is growing...


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> With a 1/4 cup creamer it does!



I think creamer would make it worse to me. I have tried sips of my daughters' s
coffee type things. And ugghh. Not a fan of milk either.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> With a 1/4 cup creamer it does!



That seems like a lot of creamer. No doubt if I did like coffee, I'd be adding that much sugar to it. lol


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> With a 1/4 cup creamer it does!



...and 1/4 cup of sugar!


----------



## mike taylor

I bet you had fun at Yvonne's house . I knew that was bo and so in the pictures .


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Best of luck.


Thanks your kind words, Jacqui.

Well, sleep did finally come: I fell asleep immediately due to the fact that I hadn't slept much last night.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck, Gillian
> Catch you later.


Thanks Adam. I slept about 1.5 hours It was not enough but better than nothing.

Did you break you fast? You must've by now; it's 9.18pm here. Hope you had something YUMMY, but don't tell me it was........C H E E S E !!


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> It's nothing. I just have a headache and my joints are aching. I've seen worse...


Hi Abdulla, hope you're now better.

How was the first day of Ramadan? All ok in this weather? Hope so.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello and good bye.
I don't get on here much during the weekend. (And I'm off on Fridays)
I hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Adam. I slept about 1.5 hours It was not enough but better than nothing.
> 
> Did you break you fast? You must've by now; it's 9.18pm here. Hope you had something YUMMY, but don't tell me it was........C H E E S E !!


Nope, not yet, still broad daylight here.
Now hungry, thirsty and gasping for a smoke.
First day's always the worst.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello and good bye.
> I don't get on here much during the weekend. (And I'm off on Fridays)
> I hope everyone has a nice weekend.


You too, Ed.
See you soon.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

First I'm looking for a good coiled bulb thread....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> First I'm looking for a good coiled bulb thread....


Really? Don't you just love 'em.
Very rare beasts, they are.
But my 'funny white bits' in the substrate threads are even rarer.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello people.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello Del.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello and good bye.
> I don't get on here much during the weekend. (And I'm off on Fridays)
> I hope everyone has a nice weekend.


Hi Ed, and ENJOY your weekend.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ed, and ENJOY your weekend.


Thanks. I'm still here looking busy. I'm baby sitting two new mechanics to make sure they don't set the place on fire.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello people.


Evening, Yellow


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello and good bye.
> I don't get on here much during the weekend. (And I'm off on Fridays)
> I hope everyone has a nice weekend.


You too


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks!


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks. I'm still here looking busy. I'm baby sitting two new mechanics to make sure they don't set the place on fire.


Take care, please. By the way how's Bertha? Any improvement? I sincerely hope to hear GOOD news.


----------



## Lyn W

Hello everyone, how's tricks?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Take care, please. By the way how's Bertha? Any improvement? I sincerely hope to hear GOOD news.


Good news? She's still hanging in there.
As always Gillian, Thanks for your support!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hello everyone, how's tricks?


You DO know what that refers to here in the states, right?


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello people.


Good evening and hope you're well.

That's a nice pic, but I can't write/type like someone can here. GUESS WHO.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> You DO know what that refers to here in the states, right?


Noooo........but I'm sure you can tell me?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good news? She's still hanging in there.
> As always Gillian, Thanks for your support!


Don't mention it please: what are friends for?

Yes, very good news that Bertha is till making it, so KEEP UP HOPE, ok?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Noooo........but I'm sure you can tell me?


It's prostitute lingo.
Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hello everyone, how's tricks?


Evening, Lyn.
Just eaten after the first long day of Ramadan, now enjoying some cheese and coffee and a cigarette.
Oh, it's so good.
How's everything your end?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You DO know what that refers to here in the states, right?


Oh the joys of sharing a common language.
It's like me saying i'm desperate for a fag.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's prostitute lingo.
> Sorry.


One of my favorite people on chat talking like that.......


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh the joys of sharing a common language.
> It's like me saying i'm desperate for a fag.


Exactly. I'm still laughing!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> One of my favorite people on chat talking like that.......


Means the people who pay for their services, doesn't it?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

yes


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This time I really am leaving, but I'll have to check back in to make sure that our jokester can take a joke.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> Just eaten after the first long day of Ramadan, now enjoying some cheese and coffee and a cigarette.
> Oh, it's so good.
> How's everything your end?


How was that cigarette after LONG FASTING HOURS, Adam?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's prostitute lingo.
> Sorry.


Well now you know what I do in my spare time

LOL Really? Its pretty much used here to just ask how things are?
So I'll rephrase my question with another commonly used enquiry after a person's welfare and well being...........how's it hanging?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh the joys of sharing a common language.
> It's like me saying i'm desperate for a fag.


No comments! is all I can say to that.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks Lyn. I was waiting to make sure I didn't somehow upset you.
While I LOVE your humor, I didn't know if you'd like mine.
Good night. ED


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Well now you know what I do in my spare time
> 
> LOL Really? Its pretty much used here to just ask how things are?
> So I'll rephrase my question with another commonly used enquiry after a person's welfare and well being...........how's it hanging?


Hello Lyn, you'd better take care with the WORDS you use.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> Just eaten after the first long day of Ramadan, now enjoying some cheese and coffee and a cigarette.
> Oh, it's so good.
> How's everything your end?


My end is fine thank you Adam - although maybe I should be a bit more careful of what I say after my little faux pas
Well done for getting through Day 1 I bet it makes you appreciate even the simplest of foods


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Lyn. I was waiting to make sure I didn't somehow upset you.
> While I LOVE your humor, I didn't know if you'd like mine.
> Good night. ED


Oh yes Ed I can takes jokes as well as dish them out. Thank you for putting me straight.
If I didn't like it though I wouldn't take it lying down. So no problems


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> This time I really am leaving, but I'll have to check back in to make sure that our jokester can take a joke.


I'm sure she can.
She's put up with me for long enough.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> My end is fine thank you Adam - although maybe I should be a bit more careful of what I say after my little faux pas
> Well done for getting through Day 1 I bet it makes you appreciate even the simplest of foods


I thought about eating ants when Adam mentioned them earlier.... But, in my defense, I haven't been eating well recently.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Lyn. I was waiting to make sure I didn't somehow upset you.
> While I LOVE your humor, I didn't know if you'd like mine.
> Good night. ED


Good night and very sweet dreams!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Lyn, you'd better take care with the WORDS you use.


Hi Gillian, yes so it seems! Some things obviously have very different meanings across cultures.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> How was that cigarette after LONG FASTING HOURS, Adam?


Ohhhh, so, soooo gooooooodd!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Lyn. I was waiting to make sure I didn't somehow upset you.
> While I LOVE your humor, I didn't know if you'd like mine.
> Good night. ED


Goodnight Ed!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Bye Bro! Have a good night


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ohhhh, so, soooo gooooooodd!


Are you serious? Or areyou being your usual 'funny' self? Hope you're serious. What about the FIRST cigarette afterLONG FASTING HOURS? You didn't tell me?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My end is fine thank you Adam - although maybe I should be a bit more careful of what I say after my little faux pas
> Well done for getting through Day 1 I bet it makes you appreciate even the simplest of foods


We had the most delicious spicy, harira soup made by neighbour who does the best harira I've ever experienced, bless her.
Really appreciated it.
Now on the figs and cheese.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We had the most delicious spicy, harira soup made by neighbour who does the best harira I've ever experienced, bless her.
> Really appreciated it.
> Now on the figs and cheese.


......I'm almost afraid to ask what's in the harira soup?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Are you serious? Or areyou being your usual 'funny' self? Hope you're serious. What about the FIRST cigarette afterLONG FASTING HOURS? You didn't tell me?


That's what I was saying was so good, Gillian.
Lovely, lovely cigarette.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> I thought about eating ants when Adam mentioned them earlier.... But, in my defense, I haven't been eating well recently.


 I prefer even smaller bugs - I always go for the lesser of the two weevils.


----------



## spud's_mum

... Planning a tort enclosure (outside) with visions of spud skipping around in a lawn of dandelions.... Now back to reality, planning the wooden box that sits outside. :l


----------



## spud's_mum

Whoops my phone is being weird


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ......I'm almost afraid to ask what's in the harira soup?


No, no, it's fine, even for the delicate Welsh palate.
Rich tomato soup with little bits of chopped spaghetti, little lamb meat balls, coriander, parsley, onion, chick peas, lentils, turmeric and har, a kind of chilli like paste. Everyone has their own slightly different version. 
My favourite food in Morocco, which is just as well, as I'm liable to have it every evening for the next 30 days.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> ... Planning a tort enclosure (outside) with visions of spud skipping around in a lawn of dandelions.... Now back to reality, planning the wooden box :l


Is it going to be permanent ? If not why don't you buy a raised garden kit from B and Q - They are about 1 x 2,5m if I remember correctly, £16ish You could sit on top of the ground and move it around when necessary and dismantle for the winter.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Is it going to be permanent ? If not why don't you buy a raised garden kit from B and Q - They are about 1 x 2,5m if I remember correctly, £16ish You could sit on top of the ground and move it around when necessary and dismantle for the winter.


I need to put a bottom on it to (hopefully) be able to moe it into the sun when it moves. Also, it has to be secure as I have a dog


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, no, it's fine, even for the delicate Welsh palate.
> Rich tomato soup with little bits of chopped spaghetti, little lamb meat balls, coriander, parsley, onion, chick peas, lentils, turmeric and har, a kind of chilli like paste. Everyone has their own slightly different version.
> My favourite food in Morocco, which is just as well, as I'm liable to have it every evening for the next 30 days.


That sounds very nice. I've just had chicken in a tomato and basil sauce with new spuds and mixed veg.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> ......I'm almost afraid to ask what's in the harira soup?


I don't know either, but here's a pic of it, though I can't tell what it is 'made of'. Can you, Lyn?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> That sounds very nice. I've just had chicken in a tomato and basil sauce with new spuds and mixed veg.


 did you say "spuds"


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> I don't know either, but here's a pic of it, though I can't tell what it is 'made of'. Can you, Lyn?
> View attachment 135069


Adams just given me the recipe, wonder if it comes in microwavable pots?


----------



## spud's_mum

Oh my gosh did you know there's a recipe for a microwaveable cake in a pot!?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Whoops my phone is being weird


so's mine it's never where I leave it - but then it is mobile.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> so's mine it's never where I leave it - but then it is mobile.


Wow... There really needs to be a laughing emoji >.<


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> did you say "spuds"


Tortoise eater!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Adams just given me the recipe, wonder if it comes in microwavable pots?


I know they have a horrible just add water to this powder version in the UK.
Yeuch!


----------



## Gillian M

Good night everyone.....time to go to bed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh my gosh did you know there's a recipe for a microwaveable cake in a pot!?


Ask Cameron, he's got cupboards full of this sort of stuff.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tortoise eater!!!!!!


Ikr, let's be clear, you are talking about the potato not the tortoise, right? 

For future reference, I much prefer the term " baby potato" when talking about food 

Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night everyone.....time to go to bed.


Night, Gillian.
Kisses to Oli from the Tidge when Oli wakes up.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night everyone.....time to go to bed.


Good night Gillian hope you have a better night tonight


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night everyone.....time to go to bed.


Night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Ikr, let's be clear, you are talking about the potato not the tortoise, right?
> 
> For future reference, I much prefer the term " baby potato" when talking about food
> 
> Lol


Spud just means potato.
But I think the Welsh might eat torts. (though I'm half Welsh and don't really remember that bit).


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Spud just means potato.
> But I think the Welsh might eat torts. (though I'm half Welsh and don't really remember that bit).


Haha. But isn't it hard to eat torts, u know, with the shell...


----------



## spud's_mum

... He has his own Instagram account


----------



## spud's_mum

Damn wrong thread >.<


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Damn wrong thread >.<


Ha ha.
We know he does.
Never eaten tortoise or turtle, though you can.
I remember mock turtle soup and indeed the Mock Turtle, but that really IS another story.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello Del.


Hello!


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> ...and 1/4 cup of sugar!



Is there then still room for coffee? Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello people.



*waves* Hi!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> *waves* Hi!


How is the weather today?


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> You DO know what that refers to here in the states, right?



ummm a circus act?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I thought about eating ants when Adam mentioned them earlier.... But, in my defense, I haven't been eating well recently.



Is there a reason?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Spud just means potato.
> But I think the Welsh might eat torts. (though I'm half Welsh and don't really remember that bit).


............love tortillas - and lemon tort.


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> Haha. But isn't it hard to eat torts, u know, with the shell...



Not really that much harder then a lobster it clam, if you know how to do it.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How is the weather today?



The rain has stopped, but still cloudy and very windy. How are things in your world and with you?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> ............love tortillas - and lemon tort.


*picks up tort... Backs away slowly and deactivates TFO account*


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Is there a reason?


Lots of reasons. I'm worried. And I was forgetful. Yes, you heard me, I forgot two entire meals.... Silly me!


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Lots of reasons. I'm worried. And I was forgetful. Yes, you heard me, I forgot two entire meals.... Silly me!



 The worry part has not improved?


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm feeling a lot better now.... But I have high blood pressure form the lack of sleep.... It doesn't matter. I'll sleep today. Hopefully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ............love tortillas - and lemon tort.


...and tortellini .


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Lots of reasons. I'm worried. And I was forgetful. Yes, you heard me, I forgot two entire meals.... Silly me!


I'm sorry to hear you are worrying Abdulla and even forgetting meals but (in a feeble attempt to cheer you up) in the UK you can buy something for forgetful stomachs.....it's called Milk of Amnesia. Can you get it in AD?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ...and tortellini .


and tortas.....


----------



## JAYGEE

Lyn W said:


> Well now you know what I do in my spare time
> 
> LOL Really? Its pretty much used here to just ask how things are?
> So I'll rephrase my question with another commonly used enquiry after a person's welfare and well being...........how's it hanging?


Short shriveled and a little to the left ..

[emoji12]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm sorry to hear you are worrying Abdulla and even forgetting meals but (in a feeble attempt to cheer you up) in the UK you can buy something for forgetful stomachs.....it's called Milk of Amnesia. Can you get it in AD?


No, that makes you forget, silly.
He must eat forget-me-nots to help his tum-tum remember.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JAYGEE said:


> Short shriveled and a little to the left ..
> 
> [emoji12]


Eww!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, that makes you forget, silly.
> He must eat forget-me-nots to help his tum-tum remember.


What about Amnesia Creamed Rice?


----------



## Lyn W

JAYGEE said:


> Short shriveled and a little to the left ..
> 
> [emoji12]


Sounds like you need a new curtain!


----------



## JAYGEE

I have a confession to make..

I have been cheating on y'all with a tarantula forum...

I'm sorry.


----------



## Lyn W

JAYGEE said:


> I have a confession to make..
> 
> I have been cheating on y'all with a tarantula forum...
> 
> I'm sorry.


Well don't come creepy crawling back to us!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JAYGEE said:


> I have a confession to make..
> 
> I have been cheating on y'all with a tarantula forum...
> 
> I'm sorry.


You introduced your tortoise to a tarantula forum?
I spy da problem there.


----------



## JAYGEE

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You introduced your tortoise to a tarantula forum?
> I spy da problem there.


I want to broaden her horizons.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> The rain has stopped, but still cloudy and very windy. How are things in your world and with you?


At least it's not wet...
Just fine, thank you


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> ummm a circus act?


Well from what Ed says it is something to do with loitering within tent!


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to disappear - I arrived this evening with tricks and I'm leaving with one - not in your sense of the word though Ed!

So enjoy the rest of your day and good night


----------



## JAYGEE

Good night Lyn!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I bet you had fun at Yvonne's house . I knew that was bo and so in the pictures .



That visit made my year!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> That visit made my year!!!


I very much enjoyed my visit with Yvonne as well, and I was no where near her house. I can just imagine how cool that'd be.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night friends!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night friends!


Night, Abdulla, one day down, soon be over!


----------



## jaizei

JAYGEE said:


> I have a confession to make..
> 
> I have been cheating on y'all with a tarantula forum...
> 
> I'm sorry.




At least you're keeping it in the family...

Not sure if that makes it better or worse.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ask Cameron, he's got cupboards full of this sort of stuff.




I wish! 

Currently I'm even sans microwave - If you want to cook at my house it's either popcorn or smores in the candlelight


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night friends!


Good night! Sleep well!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> At least you're keeping it in the family...
> 
> Not sure if that makes it better or worse.


I've got to register on Josh's bearded dragon forum now...


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I've got to register on Josh's bearded dragon forum now...



I think the bearded dragon forum is more active than some but most of the other forums seem kinda slow compared to here.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> At least you're keeping it in the family...
> 
> Not sure if that makes it better or worse.


Oh. Nevermind.


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> Wait for it, wait for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 135029



Now if only you could make it to Nebraska.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hey guys, guess who's running for US president in 2016 elections under 'The Free Pony Party'?





Vermin Supreme, that's who.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I wish!
> 
> Currently I'm even sans microwave - If you want to cook at my house it's either popcorn or smores in the candlelight



I may divide my time between the cave and under the bridge, but at least I have a stove and a microwave! So are you eating out?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

How many pages did you guys generate tonight??


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> I may divide my time between the cave and under the bridge, but at least I have a stove and a microwave! So are you eating out?





Gillian Moore said:


> Good night everyone.....time to go to bed.


Goodnight!


----------



## dmmj

I spy still going?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ask Cameron, he's got cupboards full of this sort of stuff.


Microwavable cake is too sophisticated for his whipped cheese frosting.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey guys, guess who's running for US president in 2016 elections under 'The Free Pony Party'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vermin Supreme, that's who.




Just wait til 2020.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Microwavable cake is too sophisticated for his whipped cheese frosting.



So very not true, I don't discriminate against any cake.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I spy still going?



Last I saw I think it was still bus stop.


----------



## DawnH

Question. How many (and what type) of tortoises do you guys have?

Tuleo will be 2 next month (I feel like I have said that 219309830982 times lately, sorry) and we have had him since he was five weeks old. I have tort fever lately!!! I LUBS HIM SOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## DawnH

jaizei said:


> If you want to cook at my house it's either popcorn or smores in the candlelight



I really don't see a problem with this.

My two favorite food groups!


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> I think the bearded dragon forum is more active than some but most of the other forums seem kinda slow compared to here.



I was on the BD forum years ago! I loved it.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I may divide my time between the cave and under the bridge, but at least I have a stove and a microwave! So are you eating out?



Most of the time. But I'd probably do that even if I had a microwave or an oven.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I've got to register on Josh's bearded dragon forum now...





jaizei said:


> I think the bearded dragon forum is more active than some but most of the other forums seem kinda slow compared to here.


And I'll register on the hedgehog forum, though I haven't eaten one in a while.


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> I spy still going?



Go to I spy! We moved on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> Question. How many (and what type) of tortoises do you guys have?
> 
> Tuleo will be 2 next month (I feel like I have said that 219309830982 times lately, sorry) and we have had him since he was five weeks old. I have tort fever lately!!! I LUBS HIM SOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


If I've told you once, I've told you a million times.......
Don't exaggerate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Go to I spy! We moved on.


Hmmmm, I don't think you have.
Mars Rover?
Not in Morocco, nor windex come to that.


----------



## DawnH

35 minutes. That is how long it took for me to dismantle the bathroom sink pipe (alone, my husband is at a board meeting - I'm very proud of myself for using the right tools instead of just beating on it with a hammer) and rescue my 11 year olds missing tooth.

Tomorrow's Friday, right?



*sigh*


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I'll register on the hedgehog forum, though I haven't eaten one in a while.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Is there a forum for, “The High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday"?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> 35 minutes. That is how long it took for me to dismantle the bathroom sink pipe (alone, my husband is at a board meeting - I'm very proud of myself for using the right tools instead of just beating on it with a hammer) and rescue my 11 year olds missing tooth.
> 
> Tomorrow's Friday, right?
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*


Couldn't you just have said the tooth fairy took it and left a present under your pillow?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


That's what they did when i tried to join.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is there a forum for, “The High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday"?


Burger King intermittently do a Bacon Sundae.
And there is a Bacon Forum.
And a Cheese Forum too, for that matter.


----------



## dmmj

If fur is murder, is bacon deliscous murder?


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> 35 minutes. That is how long it took for me to dismantle the bathroom sink pipe (alone, my husband is at a board meeting - I'm very proud of myself for using the right tools instead of just beating on it with a hammer) and rescue my 11 year olds missing tooth.
> 
> Tomorrow's Friday, right?
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*



You rock!! Mother of the year award!!!


----------



## Momof4

Where's @mike taylor 
Are you doing ok? 
@tortdad are you safe?


----------



## Elohi

DawnH said:


> Question. How many (and what type) of tortoises do you guys have?
> 
> Tuleo will be 2 next month (I feel like I have said that 219309830982 times lately, sorry) and we have had him since he was five weeks old. I have tort fever lately!!! I LUBS HIM SOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


I have all leopards. They are my little heart throbs. I have 3 yearlings, a 3 yr old juvi male, a 7 month old, and I'm picking up a young adult this weekend. SO. STOKED.
Oh and I have a foster leopard too.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is there a forum for, “The High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday"?





A cowboy Ken inspired meme. Hehehe


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## spud's_mum

this pic is too cute!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning Mike!


----------



## mike taylor

What's up ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I'll register on the hedgehog forum, though I haven't eaten one in a while.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I wish!
> 
> Currently I'm even sans microwave - If you want to cook at my house it's either popcorn or smores in the candlelight



Sounds romantic atleast.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Most of the time. But I'd probably do that even if I had a microwave or an oven.



lol you are my kind of cook!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> What's up ?


Everything's OK. Thanks... What about you?


----------



## smarch

Hope everyone's been well in my absence. I've been building the course for my race this weekend the past 2 days, it's been a blast... Though I may have developed a potty mouth and have been swearing a tad too much lately... And not so appropriate humor but ah well all in good fun. I got to build all sorts of truss structures, and blaze paths with a machete. Pretty darn great if you ask me!





Also when a crate of water hits the ground it makes this fantastic sound... Oops


----------



## Jacqui

Makes a pretty big mud puddle, too.


----------



## JAYGEE

Hoping this medicine kicks in soon my back is killing me and I have to get a big order ready for delivery to our medical staff... they're supposed to hire me a helper hope it happens soon not sure how much more my back can handle, i have been doing a 2 person job by myself for 3 months now...


----------



## DawnH

Elohi said:


> I have all leopards. They are my little heart throbs. I have 3 yearlings, a 3 yr old juvi male, a 7 month old, and I'm picking up a young adult this weekend. SO. STOKED.
> Oh and I have a foster leopard too.



Awwwwwww!!! Are you going to breed them? I love Leopards. They are so beautiful!!


----------



## JAYGEE

DawnH said:


> 35 minutes. That is how long it took for me to dismantle the bathroom sink pipe (alone, my husband is at a board meeting - I'm very proud of myself for using the right tools instead of just beating on it with a hammer) and rescue my 11 year olds missing tooth.
> 
> Tomorrow's Friday, right?
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*


When my kids lose a tooth and misplace/swallow it they write the tooth fairy an IOU lol


----------



## DawnH

GOOD Morning and HAPPY Friday to you all!!!


----------



## DawnH

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Couldn't you just have said the tooth fairy took it and left a present under your pillow?



Ha!! She was brushing her teeth when she lost it and was very distressed it went down the drain. I figured it would be easier to retrieve (vs talking her off the ledge/arrange counseling.) 

Kids!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

DawnH said:


> 35 minutes. That is how long it took for me to dismantle the bathroom sink pipe (alone, my husband is at a board meeting - I'm very proud of myself for using the right tools instead of just beating on it with a hammer) and rescue my 11 year olds missing tooth.
> 
> Tomorrow's Friday, right?
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*


I swallowed one of mine once and my mom told me the tooth fairy would give me a quarter anyway 
Did you retrieve it? I'll bet she was happy


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey


Nick! Hi


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> Hoping this medicine kicks in soon my back is killing me and I have to get a big order ready for delivery to our medical staff... they're supposed to hire me a helper hope it happens soon not sure how much more my back can handle, i have been doing a 2 person job by myself for 3 months now...



Back problems suck big time.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> What's up ?


Hello!


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> When my kids lose a tooth and misplace/swallow it they write the tooth fairy an IOU lol



I like this idea.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning Dawn!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Hope everyone's been well in my absence. I've been building the course for my race this weekend the past 2 days, it's been a blast... Though I may have developed a potty mouth and have been swearing a tad too much lately... And not so appropriate humor but ah well all in good fun. I got to build all sorts of truss structures, and blaze paths with a machete. Pretty darn great if you ask me!
> View attachment 135141
> 
> View attachment 135142
> 
> 
> Also when a crate of water hits the ground it makes this fantastic sound... Oops
> View attachment 135143


I'm so glad that you're having fun!  Hope the race turns out great.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm so glad that you're having fun!  Hope the race turns out great.


I hope the race turns out ok. As of last night I started getting hit with cold symptoms... So I may be very sniffley and congested for the race... Literally there's few worse times a cold could decide to pop up


----------



## DawnH

smarch said:


> I hope the race turns out ok. As of last night I started getting hit with cold symptoms... So I may be very sniffley and congested for the race... Literally there's few worse times a cold could decide to pop up



Nooooooo!! Not good.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I spy still going?



Really, David! The Mars Rover????????

No, it's not going. We're stuck on the mars rover. If you have 3 in your room, I suggest you show a picture and give us something different to 'spy.'


----------



## taza

This is my little Dax, enjoying some sun in her little garden.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Really, David! The Mars Rover????????
> 
> No, it's not going. We're stuck on the mars rover. If you have 3 in your room, I suggest you show a picture and give us something different to 'spy.'





I'm pretty sure mars is out there somewhere. Clouds are kind of in the way


----------



## smarch

DawnH said:


> Nooooooo!! Not good.


You're telling me! I've been taking alka seltzer and hope I'll rough it out ok... Well I mean either way my body is doing that race at least once, it's not optional. I refuse to let this body prison stop me, I'll treat it better after but right now it needs to work for me!


----------



## dmmj

You guys have no sense of adventure


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Night


Thanks, but it is now time to say....

'Good afternoon', and almost 'good evening'as it's 6.14pm here.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good night Gillian hope you have a better night tonight


Hi Lyn, hope you are well. How's Lola doing? Great I hope.

I slept seven hours last night thank GOD. Don't know what on earth changes when I go through those terrible sleepless nights; although everything is the same here.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, Gillian.
> Kisses to Oli from the Tidge when Oli wakes up.


Hello Adam, hope you're all well. PLEASE don't tell me Wifey's still ill! Hope she is now WELL.

How are you and how's Tidgy? I'm fine due to the fact that I slept seven hours last night. Oli's asleep now, so kisses will be sent back to Tidgy later on.

Regards to Wifey and to YOU of course.


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello!


Hello! How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi, Gillian and a very good afternoon/evening to you and Oli.
Glad you slept well, even I had five hours last night, which is a lot for me.
Wifey still asleep, which will do her good, I suppose.
Tidgy frolicking about like a lamb and sends a big, big kiss to Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


> I'm pretty sure mars is out there somewhere. Clouds are kind of in the way
> 
> View attachment 135154


A wonderful tort, GOD bless.

What species is it?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian and a very good afternoon/evening to you and Oli.
> Glad you slept well, even I had five hours last night, which is a lot for me.
> Wifey still asleep, which will do her good, I suppose.
> Tidgy frolicking about like a lamb and sends a big, big kiss to Oli.


Hello Adam, always glad to hear from you. 

Goodness, are you saying that five hours sleep are enough? If that's the case, then good for you. Still fasting? If so, hope you're not too tired...especially with the very long days in Summer.

Regards toWifey, to you, and KISSES and HUGs to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Thanks Gillian, I'm fine and fasting, yes.
I'm usually alright with two or three hours, so five's a lot for me.
Though I often sleep six to eight hours Sunday night to recharge.


----------



## Jacqui

taza said:


> This is my little Dax, enjoying some sun in her little garden.
> View attachment 135150
> View attachment 135151
> View attachment 135152
> View attachment 135153



She is pretty.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks Gillian, I'm fine and fasting, yes.
> I'm usually alright with two or three hours, so five's a lot for me.
> Though I often sleep six to eight hours Sunday night to recharge.


Glad to hear you're well. Tell me (unless it's private), what is wrong with Wifey? Just taking a rest or still sick? Hope she's well.


----------



## JAYGEE

Jenga the grown up version...
Or is it tetris.. i dunno


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

She will take time to fully recover.
She has a respiratory infection, which she gets once or twice a year after she has had a cold.
We're both used to it, but it rather saps her energy, poor lamb.


----------



## Jacqui

p


JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 135165
> 
> 
> Jenga the grown up version...




Ahh yes, warehouse/backroom work I recall it well.


----------



## Gillian M

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 135165
> 
> 
> Jenga the grown up version...
> Or is it tetris.. i dunno


WoW! is all I can say.


----------



## JAYGEE

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 135165
> 
> 
> Jenga the grown up version...
> Or is it tetris.. i dunno






And finished!

High score baby!


----------



## JAYGEE

Jacqui said:


> p
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh yes, warehouse/backroom work I recall it well.


Lol you feel my pain!, i got thrown back here when the two warehouse guys quit on the same day... 

I used to be a lead working in the kennels, now im back here and i dont have to clean poop anymore!! 

[emoji1] [emoji2]


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She will take time to fully recover.
> She has a respiratory infection, which she gets once or twice a year after she has had a cold.
> We're both used to it, but it rather saps her energy, poor lamb.


So sorry to heat that. Take care of Wifey, though if you're fasting you too need someone to take care of you, I presume.

Oli is fast asleep. I'd planned to go out for a 'walk' for Oli's sake but the sun was too hot, so we remained at home all day long.


----------



## Abdulla6169

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 135165
> 
> 
> Jenga the grown up version...
> Or is it tetris.. i dunno


I think it's Tetris....
Also, Good job!


----------



## mike taylor

It's been a sad week for me . I had to rehome three tortoises .Dozer my little sulcata and my two Leopards . They went to a friends house down the road . I have the opportunity to get them back later when life slows down .


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> I think it's Tetris....
> Also, Good job!


Hi Abdulla how are you? Still fasting? If so, how do you feel by now? Hope you're well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> It's been a sad week for me . I had to rehome three tortoises .Dozer my little sulcata and my two Leopards . They went to a friends house down the road . I have the opportunity to get them back later when life slows down .


I am very sorry to hear this Mike, it must have been enormously difficult for you.
Hope that you can be in the position to get them back asap.
Sorry.


----------



## JAYGEE

Gillian Moore said:


> WoW! is all I can say.


I have 4 buildings soon to be 6 that i have to make sure that they are fully stocked.

Hope the help will be hired soon.

The old guys would do it all in one day, but screw that I try to get each building to send me their supply lists on certain days so i can deliver one building per day.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Abdulla how are you? Still fasting? If so, how do you feel by now? Hope you're well.


I'm felling great. I broke my fast an hour ago.


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> It's been a sad week for me . I had to rehome three tortoises .Dozer my little sulcata and my two Leopards . They went to a friends house down the road . I have the opportunity to get them back later when life slows down .


Sorry about that, and hope you get the torts back soon.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am very sorry to hear this Mike, it must have been enormously difficult for you.
> Hope that you can be in the position to get them back asap.
> Sorry.


What are you going to break your fast with today, besides soup? PLEASE do NOT say......

C H E E S E !


----------



## Gillian M

I've got to go now, so goodbye everyone, for a while.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> It's been a sad week for me . I had to rehome three tortoises .Dozer my little sulcata and my two Leopards . They went to a friends house down the road . I have the opportunity to get them back later when life slows down .



Oh Mike. Sorry to hear that. Glad you can get them back in the future.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What are you going to break your fast with today, besides soup? PLEASE do NOT say......
> 
> C H E E S E !


No, maybe harira which is Moroccan culture, maybe dates and milk which is more Muslim tradition.
But I expect cheese will feature at some point in the evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I've got to go now, so goodbye everyone, for a while.


Bye, Gillian, catch you later.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> I've got to go now, so goodbye everyone, for a while.



Bye


----------



## Jacqui

I am enjoying my Friday Mexican meal. Sure miss my daughter not being able to join me any more.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello! How are you?


Great, thank you! How about yourself?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian and a very good afternoon/evening to you and Oli.
> Glad you slept well, even I had five hours last night, which is a lot for me.
> Wifey still asleep, which will do her good, I suppose.
> Tidgy frolicking about like a lamb and sends a big, big kiss to Oli.


Is she feeling better?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

mike taylor said:


> It's been a sad week for me . I had to rehome three tortoises .Dozer my little sulcata and my two Leopards . They went to a friends house down the road . I have the opportunity to get them back later when life slows down .


I hope you can get them back soon!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Great, thank you! How about yourself?


Afternoon, Yellow, glad you're well.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cleaned both the little and big turtles today...
My reaction-


The turtles-


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Yellow, glad you're well.


Hello


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Is she feeling better?


Little bit, every day.
She's just arisen and had a bad night with nightmares about Tidgy.
Not me, you notice, oh well.


----------



## Elohi

DawnH said:


> Awwwwwww!!! Are you going to breed them? I love Leopards. They are so beautiful!!


Oh and I have 9 eggs in the incubator. 

I do plan to let them breed in the future. The eggs I just put into the bator, I purchased from a forum member/friend.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Cleaned both the little and big turtles today...
> My reaction-
> View attachment 135168
> 
> The turtles-
> View attachment 135169



Won't take them long to have it dirty again. lol


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> I've got to go now, so goodbye everyone, for a while.


 Hi Gillian , just missed you but catch you later


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone hope you are all well - It's Friday!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone hope you are all well - It's Friday!!!!!



You sound excited that it is Friday.  Big plans for your weekend??


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> You sound excited that it is Friday.  Big plans for your weekend??


Hi Jacqui - no none at all thankfully. Friday evening is my favourite part of the week - work behind me and a whole weekend ahead. Brilliant!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, maybe harira which is Moroccan culture, maybe dates and milk which is more Muslim tradition.
> But I expect cheese will feature at some point in the evening.


I have dates every Iftar during Ramadan .


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> I have dates every Iftar during Ramadan .


Hi Abdulla - hope your fasting is going OK. What is Iftar?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Won't take them long to have it dirty again. lol


Nope


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Hi Abdulla - hope your fasting is going OK. What is Iftar?


When you break the fast...


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> When you break the fast...


Thanks Abdulla. How are you today?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Abdulla. How are you today?


I'm feeling really good...


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm feeling really good...


Good to hear it,


----------



## mike taylor

Work is crazy right now ! Going out of my mind!


----------



## spud's_mum

Please look at my last thread guys  thanks


----------



## Lyn W

mike taylor said:


> Work is crazy right now ! Going out of my mind!


Hope it's not too much longer before your day ends


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Please look at my last thread guys  thanks


Which thread is that?


----------



## mike taylor

Me too !


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone hope you are all well - It's Friday!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

spudthetortoise said:


> Please look at my last thread guys  thanks


The thermometer thread?


----------



## spud's_mum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The thermometer thread?


Yeah, I'm so confused on how to recognise the good and bad thermometers lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Digital typically are going to be better than analog. That said, it's best to have 2 side by side for comparison.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, I'm so confused on how to recognise the good and bad thermometers lol


I'll look for it - will it be a heated discussion?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Folks, I have a grammar question.
What do you do when you must say your's? 
Your's is better. 
Take out the apostrophe?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> When you break the fast...



ah, I had wondered that too. So you are a lover of dates (the food).


----------



## spud's_mum

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Folks, I have a grammar question.
> What do you do when you must say your's?
> Your's is better.
> Take out the apostrophe?


I think it's "yours" that's what my auto correct does lol


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Folks, I have a grammar question.
> What do you do when you must say your's?
> Your's is better.
> Take out the apostrophe?



I go with yours


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Work is crazy right now ! Going out of my mind!



Does it help that it is Friday?


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> It's been a sad week for me . I had to rehome three tortoises .Dozer my little sulcata and my two Leopards . They went to a friends house down the road . I have the opportunity to get them back later when life slows down .



Oh no! I'm so sorry you had to do that. I can't imagine the pain that causes. So very, very sorry.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Folks, I have a grammar question.
> What do you do when you must say your's?
> Your's is better.
> Take out the apostrophe?


Yours - no apostrophe needed because it is a already a possessive word.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Folks, I have a grammar question.
> What do you do when you must say your's?
> Your's is better.
> Take out the apostrophe?



What’s the difference between _yours_ and _your’s_?

*Yours*

_Yours_ is the second person possessive pronoun – it replaces "your" + noun.
Is this yours or theirs?

He found a book – is it yours?

I can’t find my wallet, but yours is on the table.

Yours is a better idea.

Yours sincerely


*Your’s*

Though you may see _your’s_ written even by native speakers, it is *incorrect.* _Yours_ should never have an apostrophe.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> ah, I had wondered that too. So you are a lover of dates (the food).


I love both types of dates, if you were wondering.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Does it help that it is Friday?


Just a little !


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> What’s the difference between _yours_ and _your’s_?
> 
> *Yours*
> 
> _Yours_ is the second person possessive pronoun – it replaces "your" + noun.
> Is this yours or theirs?
> 
> He found a book – is it yours?
> 
> I can’t find my wallet, but yours is on the table.
> 
> Yours is a better idea.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> 
> *Your’s*
> 
> Though you may see _your’s_ written even by native speakers, it is *incorrect.* _Yours_ should never have an apostrophe.


Perfect  Thank you!


----------



## Gillian M

Hi everyone. Am back.


----------



## spud's_mum

Guys can I ask you a question?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I love both types of dates, if you were wondering.



 Nice to know lol


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> Guys can I ask you a question?



You can ask, but we may not have the answer.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi everyone. Am back.



Well hello Ms Back.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Just a little !



Any help is help.


----------



## Jacqui

I love/hate this time of year with all the plants going on clearance.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay, time for an ice cream cone.


----------



## spud's_mum

Jacqui said:


> You can ask, but we may not have the answer.


So here it is: do you think this is a little cheap? It's off amazon.


If so, what hygrometer would you recommend (I'm in the UK)


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian , just missed you but catch you later


Hi. Fair enough, and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> You sound excited that it is Friday.  Big plans for your weekend??


Not as far as I'm concerned. Don't foget people are fasting here, so one cannot even visit/host friends.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Fair enough, and hope to hear from you soon.


Hi Gillian How is your day/evening?


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Guys can I ask you a question?


Hi, and sure you can, so go ahead.


----------



## DawnH

Jacqui said:


> Okay, time for an ice cream cone.




I just ate two ice cream sandwiches. I should feel some type remorse, but I can't....lol


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, and sure you can, so go ahead.


If you scroll up, I posted it with a pic  

Thanks


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian How is your day/evening?


Good evening Lynand thanks your question.

So far so good. Mind you, during Ramadan one can't visit/host people who are fasting. Some people suggest visits after those fasting break their fast. Personally I don't move at night: the place is not as safe as it was once, which is too bad. Moreover, I can't go out for a walk during the day when the sun is STRIKING.

How are you and how is Lola? Haven't your holidays begun yet?


----------



## Lyn W

DawnH said:


> I just ate two ice cream sandwiches. I should feel some type remorse, but I can't....lol


Now I'm going to have to go to the shop! I just had something spicy for dinner and was thinking how nice it would be to have some ice cream but none in the freezer. So I came back here to take my mind off it and lo and behold you are all talking about it. So I am popping out so that I can join you.
See you later!


----------



## DawnH

mike taylor said:


> It's been a sad week for me . I had to rehome three tortoises .Dozer my little sulcata and my two Leopards . They went to a friends house down the road . I have the opportunity to get them back later when life slows down .



Oh gosh. I am so sorry. Can you visit in the interim?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lynand thanks your question.
> 
> So far so good. Mind you, during Ramadan one can't visit/host people who are fasting. Some people suggest visits after those fasting break their fast. Personally I don't move at night: the place is not as safe as it was once, which is too bad. Moreover, I can't go out for a walk during the day when the sun is STRIKING.
> 
> How are you and how is Lola? Haven't your holidays begun yet?


Hi Gillian Lola is fine thank you, He is getting lots of fresh dandies and is out in the sun as often as possible.
Another 4 weeks to the holidays unfortunately!!
I am just popping to the shop but will be back in a little while See you then.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian Lola is fine thank you, He is getting lots of fresh dandies and is out in the sun as often as possible.
> Another 4 weeks to the holidays unfortunately!!
> I am just popping to the shop but will be back in a little while See you then.


The sun back there in U.K. is obviously not as hot as it is in The Middle East, so Lola could (I believe) stay in the sun all day long.

Another four weeks till your hols begin...WOW! That's ONE WHOLE MONTH!

Got some ice-cream? If so, enjoy it.


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> I just ate two ice cream sandwiches. I should feel some type remorse, but I can't....lol



Mmm sounds yummy!


----------



## Abdulla6169

I just posted something really personal on the off topic chit chat area. Please check it out if you want to know more about me. 
Stay awesome Pretend Chatters!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

DawnH said:


> I just ate two ice cream sandwiches. I should feel some type remorse, but I can't....lol


But... they're so good


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> Now I'm going to have to go to the shop! I just had something spicy for dinner and was thinking how nice it would be to have some ice cream but none in the freezer. So I came back here to take my mind off it and lo and behold you are all talking about it. So I am popping out so that I can join you.
> See you later!



I have been craving ice cream for over a week now, so aI gave in. Nothing beats it on a hot summer day.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> Okay, time for an ice cream cone.


With sprinkles?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> I love/hate this time of year with all the plants going on clearance.


I'm getting some petunia's for Elmo this weekend.
Do you just let weeds take over, or do you plant occasionally, too?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Guys can I ask you a question?


You just did.


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Great, thank you! How about yourself?


Am well, thanks, though with most people fasting now there is not much to do for those who don't fast: restaurants, coffeeshops and the rest are all closed till sunset.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You just did.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> Am well, thanks, though with most people fasting now there is not much to do for those who don't fast: restaurants, coffeeshops and the rest are all closed till sunset.


Ice cream?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I just posted something really personal on the off topic chit chat area. Please check it out if you want to know more about me.
> Stay awesome Pretend Chatters!



Nice that you feel so comfortable sharing with us!


----------



## spud's_mum

should I get this or does it seem too cheap? If so, what type should I get?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You just did.


Oh GOD, I didn't realize that!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Nice that you feel so comfortable sharing with us!


Thanks. It took a lot of courage.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm getting some petunia's for Elmo this weekend.
> Do you just let weeds take over, or do you plant occasionally, too?



lol I plant all the time. It is an addiction for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Now I'm going to have to go to the shop! I just had something spicy for dinner and was thinking how nice it would be to have some ice cream but none in the freezer. So I came back here to take my mind off it and lo and behold you are all talking about it. So I am popping out so that I can join you.
> See you later!


I cannot conedone such greediness for 99 reasons.
Blaming others is a wafer thin excuse.


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Ice cream?


Yummy! Why not?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> lol I plant all the time. It is an addiction for me.


But it's so fun... hard not to want just one more over there... and over there... and here...


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks. It took a lot of courage.



I can only imagine. I do not think I would ever have even half of what you have shown.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> But it's so fun... hard not to want just one more over there... and over there... and here...



You should see all my mental plans for plants and enclosures. Lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> I can only imagine. I do not think I would ever have even half of what you have shown.


I just want to tell the world who I am. Since I can't do that right now, I have to move to a more accepting place (AMERICA!).


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks. It took a lot of courage.


Hi Abdulla, hope you're well. 

That must have taken a lot of courage......well done! You really have opened up.

When are you leaving to the U.S.A? Please stay in touch, ok? And good luck.


----------



## spud's_mum

I love my new thermometer I can't keep checking it every 2 seconds and telling the house about the temperature lol ...

Lights out for spud, 27.6 degrees


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Abdulla, hope you're well.
> 
> That must have taken a lot of courage......well done! You really have opened up.
> 
> When are you leaving to the U.S.A? Please stay in touch, ok? And good luck.


Thanks... I'll always stay in touch. I'm like, addicted to this place.... I'm moving to the U.S. When I going to college... Then I'll find a good job and stay there. Easier said than done, lol.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> You should see all my mental plans for plants and enclosures. Lol


HAHA! Nope, yeah, always improving!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

spudthetortoise said:


> I love my new thermometer I can't keep checking it every 2 seconds and telling the house about the temperature lol ...
> 
> Lights out for spud, 27.6 degrees


Glad it works!


----------



## dmmj

I found a neat turtle cell phones case on Amazon


----------



## Abdulla6169

dmmj said:


> I found a neat turtle cell phones case on Amazon


Can you post the link please?  I might order it if it's really awesome!


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks... I'll always stay in touch. I'm like, addicted to this place.... I'm moving to the U.S. When I going to college... Then I'll find a good job and stay there. Easier said than done, lol.



Do you have a college picked out yet?


----------



## spud's_mum

if only I had an iPhone


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks... I'll always stay in touch. I'm like, addicted to this place.... I'm moving to the U.S. When I going to college... Then I'll find a good job and stay there. Easier said than done, lol.


So you're planning to stay there, are you? If so, I don't blame you: the West (be it U.S.A., Europe, Australia and even New Zealand) is a much easier place to live than any country in the Arab World, I'm VERY SORRY to say. PLEASE do NOT take this personal, ok?


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> Do you have a college picked out yet?


Not really. I'm in a government program that will pay for college... And they promised to get me into the best college possible... So I'm OK.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 135191
> if only I had an iPhone


Me too, and exactly like the one in the picture.


----------



## dmmj

AbdullaAli said:


> Can you post the link please?  I might order it if it's really awesome!


 NO ALL FOR DAVID
I am actually unsure how to do it on the phone 
But it is a turtle ZTE cell phone case if that helps


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> So you're planning to stay there, are you? If so, I don't blame you: the West (be it U.S.A., Europe, Australia and even New Zealand) is a much easier place to live than any country in the Arab World, I'm VERY SORRY to say. PLEASE do NOT take this personal, ok?


Yes I'm going to stay there... But Why would I be offended if it's true?


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Not really. I'm in a government program that will pay for college... And they promised to get me into the best college possible... So I'm OK.


Let's hope for the best and once again....good luck.


----------



## DawnH

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> But it's so fun... hard not to want just one more over there... and over there... and here...



I spent an hour this morning going around the yard (in 94 degree heat, with the humidity at 900%) digging up weeds and replanting them in Tuleo's new oasis...lol 

The things we do for our torts!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Just hurt my back by rolling onto a dog treat... A bone. 

They are really sharp on the edge you know!


----------



## dmmj

It's 3D oooooooh


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Yes I'm going to stay there... But Why would I be offended if it's true?


Some people take words PERSONAL, that's all. And I have learnt to be extremely CAUTIOUS, when talking/typing. Know what I mean? AND..I'm a very sensitive person: I don't want to be hurt by anyone, therefore I have no right to hurt anyone. But if I do get hurt.....I'm ready for REAL TROUBLE.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> The sun back there in U.K. is obviously not as hot as it is in The Middle East, so Lola could (I believe) stay in the sun all day long.
> 
> Another four weeks till your hols begin...WOW! That's ONE WHOLE MONTH!
> 
> Got some ice-cream? If so, enjoy it.


Hi Gillian Yes I have a tropical ice cream lolly now and it is delicious! The sun here is nowhere near as hot as the ME, in fact some days it still isn't warm enough to let Lola out as we seem to have be getting a lot of chilly winds. Your right one more month to go before freedom and a lot of assessments and records to complete before then - so near yet so far !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I just want to tell the world who I am. Since I can't do that right now, I have to move to a more accepting place (AMERICA!).


Or MOROCCO!
oh, actually, no, very bad idea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> So you're planning to stay there, are you? If so, I don't blame you: the West (be it U.S.A., Europe, Australia and even New Zealand) is a much easier place to live than any country in the Arab World, I'm VERY SORRY to say. PLEASE do NOT take this personal, ok?


Depends what you want out of life, Gillian.
I, personally, prefer living here than in Europe, though I've never lived in the States.
Each to their own.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I cannot conedone such greediness for 99 reasons.
> Blaming others is a wafer thin excuse.


I see, Well that's a flakey reason, it's not as if it's sundae


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just hurt my back by rolling onto a dog treat... A bone.
> 
> They are really sharp on the edge you know!


Well, you shouldn't have been rolling around the floor.
Actually,what were you doing rolling about the floor?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, you shouldn't have been rolling around the floor.
> Actually,what were you doing rolling about the floor?


Well, I was sitting on the floor as my tablet is plugged in so I couldn't sit in the chair and my back was aching so I lied down and then my neck was aching so I rolled on my back... Well, tried to roll on my back but landed on a bone instead.  lol


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian Yes I have a tropical ice cream lolly now and it is delicious! The sun here is nowhere near as hot as the ME, in fact some days it still isn't warm enough to let Lola out as we seem to have be getting a lot of chilly winds. Your right one more month to go before freedom and a lot of assessments and records to complete before then - so near yet so far !!


Enjoy your ice- cream Lyn, and let's forget about you hols being rather far.


----------



## Elohi

Speaking of moving to other countries, there are parts of me that are rather disgusted with the United States and sometimes I want to move to New Zealand or Norway, but Norway is too cold for me.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Well, I was sitting on the floor as my tablet is plugged in so I couldn't sit in the chair and my back was aching so I lied down and then my neck was aching so I rolled on my back... Well, tried to roll on my back but landed on a bone instead.  lol


Are you sure the dog wasn't getting his own back and making you roll over?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Are you sure the dog wasn't getting his own back and making you roll over?


Hmm, I had just rolled him on his bad and cuddled him... Does he look guilty to you?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Depends what you want out of life, Gillian.
> I, personally, prefer living here than in Europe, though I've never lived in the States.
> Each to their own.


I believe that whatever one wants, life is not as complicated in the West as it is in the Arab World/Middle East.

Why, IF I may ask, do you prefer Morocco? I'd felt it, and I kept wondering why. People are anything but happy in the Arab World, be it: financially, socially, psychologicaly, economically, mentally.....you name it! Why would they be seeking to leave once and for all? Here, the exception may be the FILTHY RICH. Ask Abdulla.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hmm, I had just rolled him on his bad and cuddled him... Does he look guilty to you?
> View attachment 135205


.............he looks like he's watching something interesting on the tele.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> .............he looks like he's watching something interesting on the tele.


Here's the bone... I don't know how it got behind me though


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Here's the bone... I don't know how it got behind me though
> View attachment 135206


I hope you've forgiven him and told him it doesn't marrow anymore.


----------



## spud's_mum

of course, I can't stay mad at that lil face hehe


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> I believe that whatever one wants, life is not as complicated in the West as it is in the Arab World/Middle East.
> 
> Why, IF I may ask, do you prefer Morocco? I'd felt it, and I kept wondering why. People are anything but happy in the Arab World, be it: financially, socially, psychologicaly, economically, mentally.....you name it! Why would they be seeking to leave once and for all? Here, the exception may be the FILTHY RICH. Ask Abdulla.


I think it all depends on where in the Arab World you're referring to.... Comparing someone from Dubai to a man from from a village in war-torn Syria isn't the best comparison. It all depends on who you're talking about.... Here, most people are really happy. Most people have everything they need. It's just that I can't live a lie.... So I have to leave.


----------



## Gillian M

Elohi said:


> Speaking of moving to other countries, there are parts of me that are rather disgusted with the United States and sometimes I want to move to New Zealand or Norway, but Norway is too cold for me.


I think that there is something psychological in the issue: those who are in the U.S.A. want to leave it, and those who are in the Middle East/Arab countries, DREAM and DREAM of getting to the U.S.A. 'Forbidden fruit is the sweetest' is it not?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Speaking of moving to other countries, there are parts of me that are rather disgusted with the United States and sometimes I want to move to New Zealand or Norway, but Norway is too cold for me.


At least in the US you can say what you want....… Together, people can work to change things for the better. That's my opinion tho. I think Ice Land is a prefect country. That's my opinion.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or MOROCCO!
> oh, actually, no, very bad idea.


I don't think Morocco or any other Arab country would suit Abdulla.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> At least in the US you can say what you want....… Together, people can work to change things for the better. That's my opinion tho. I think Ice Land is a prefect country. That's my opinion.


Why would you think of Iceland as the right place?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> I think that there is something psychological in the issue: those who are in the U.S.A. want to leave it, and those who are in the Middle East/Arab countries, DREAM and DREAM of getting to the U.S.A. 'Forbidden fruit is the sweetest' is it not?


The other man's grass is always greener, they say but not always so. It really does depend why you want/need to move it's down to personal choice and the search for freedom - something we in the west take for granted and don't appreciate as much as we should.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

DawnH said:


> I spent an hour this morning going around the yard (in 94 degree heat, with the humidity at 900%) digging up weeds and replanting them in Tuleo's new oasis...lol
> 
> The things we do for our torts!!


I think it broke your hygrometer 
There's this lovely patch of dark green grass that's super thick (I'm surprised Cheerio has destroyed it yet  ) That I want to re-plant in mr russian's yard.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

spudthetortoise said:


> Here's the bone... I don't know how it got behind me though
> View attachment 135206


Ever buy your dogs cow hooves? They smell terrible but are great for their teeth


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Why would you think of Iceland as the right place?


Very accepting place, lots of renewable energy, and they actually lead the world when it comes to human rights.... What more could I ask for?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Very accepting place, lots of renewable energy, and they actually lead the world when it comes to human rights.... What more could I ask for?


Would you want to move to Iceland, someday?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Would you want to move to Iceland, someday?


No, it's The US of A for sure.


----------



## spud's_mum

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Ever buy your dogs cow hooves? They smell terrible but are great for their teeth


I have never tried. My dog is quite picket though, I gave him a trotter but he just looked at me like "ew, really?" And left it lol


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> I think it all depends on where in the Arab World you're referring to.... Comparing someone from Dubai to a man from from a village in war-torn Syria isn't the best comparison. It all depends on who you're talking about.... Here, most people are really happy. Most people have everything they need. It's just that I can't live a lie.... So I have to leave.


I do see your point, but take the Arab World before the uprisings began. I do know that people in Dubai are happy. You just mentioned in your post a very important reason: 'MOST PEOPLE HAVE EVERYTHING THEY NEED.' This does not apply on MOST Arab countries, I'm afraid, where people have only necessities, if they do. You're talking of a VERY oil-rich place, don't forget.


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Ever buy your dogs cow hooves? They smell terrible but are great for their teeth


I think he would be very mooved by a gesture like that


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I have never tried. My dog is quite picket though, I gave him a trotter but he just looked at me like "ew, really?" And left it lol


Your dog is quite picket? Do you mean he took a fence?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Your dog is quite picket? Do you mean he took a fence?


>.< picky* however u spell that lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> Speaking of moving to other countries, there are parts of me that are rather disgusted with the United States and sometimes I want to move to New Zealand or Norway, but Norway is too cold for me.


You're right.
I love Norway.
Beautiful, clean, civilized, best education outside the far east, nice people.
But too, tooo cold.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> >.< picky* however u spell that lol


I knew what you meant - spellcheck didn't though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hmm, I had just rolled him on his bad and cuddled him... Does he look guilty to you?
> View attachment 135205


No, not at all guilty.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I knew what you meant - spellcheck didn't though


Yep, sometimes I hate it. I even thing people program it like that just to annoy you lol


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're right.
> I love Norway.
> Beautiful, clean, civilized, best education outside the far east, nice people.
> But too, tooo cold.


Can you afjord to live there?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> The other man's grass is always greener, they say but not always so. It really does depend why you want/need to move it's down to personal choice and the search for freedom - something we in the west take for granted and don't appreciate as much as we should.


So very true Lyn. No human being (or so), appreciates what he/she has because it is available. But one thing I'm sure of is that most Arabs move to the West because there is MUCH MORE......FREEDOM.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> I think he would be very mooved by a gesture like that


HAHA! I think he would, indeed


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

spudthetortoise said:


> I have never tried. My dog is quite picket though, I gave him a trotter but he just looked at me like "ew, really?" And left it lol


You can buy them at most petstores. 
Yeah, they can be picky, can't they


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I have never tried. My dog is quite picket though, I gave him a trotter but he just looked at me like "ew, really?" And left it lol


I once gave my dog horses hooves - he had them four days on the trot.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Very accepting place, lots of renewable energy, and they actually lead the world when it comes to human rights.... What more could I ask for?


Europe and the U.S.A care for humany rights as well.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I once gave my dog horses hooves - he had them four days on the trot.


How did I know that you would do something like this lol


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> How did I know that you would do something like this lol


I'm just *so* predictable!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I believe that whatever one wants, life is not as complicated in the West as it is in the Arab World/Middle East.
> 
> Why, IF I may ask, do you prefer Morocco? I'd felt it, and I kept wondering why. People are anything but happy in the Arab World, be it: financially, socially, psychologicaly, economically, mentally.....you name it! Why would they be seeking to leave once and for all? Here, the exception may be the FILTHY RICH. Ask Abdulla.


There's a simplicity to life here, it's not the rat- race of Europe, it's got terrific weather, mountains, beaches, forests a beautiful wildlife, it's VERY cheap, I love the bartering system, without fixed prices, laws are flexible, I can smoke pretty much where I want, it's close to so many other countries I can get to easily, I like the people, wifey loves it and she's safe here, Fes is the biggest pedestrianized urban area in the world, foods terrific, fascinating history and culture and it's so different and exciting. But it's not for everyone, I admit. And yes, money makes it easier as is the case anywhere.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're right.
> I love Norway.
> Beautiful, clean, civilized, best education outside the far east, nice people.
> But too, tooo cold.


Not only cold...FREEZING COLD. I could never imagine living there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Very accepting place, lots of renewable energy, and they actually lead the world when it comes to human rights.... What more could I ask for?


Warm weather and daylight in the winter?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Not only cold...FREEZING COLD. I could never imagine living there.


So it's NO WAY! for Norway then Gillian. Too much snow for me and I doubt they shut their schools because of it either.


----------



## spud's_mum

OH MY GOSH! Look what I found, I NEED To get one!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There's a simplicity to life here, it's not the rat- race of Europe, it's got terrific weather, mountains, beaches, forests a beautiful wildlife, it's VERY cheap, I love the bartering system, without fixed prices, laws are flexible, I can smoke pretty much where I want, it's close to so many other countries I can get to easily, I like the people, wifey loves it and she's safe here, Fes is the biggest pedestrianized urban area in the world, foods terrific, fascinating history and culture and it's so different and exciting. But it's not for everyone, I admit. And yes, money makes it easier as is the case anywhere.


See? MONEY and FREEDOM are two very important factors that most Arabs do NOT enjoy. Alright, those in the Gulf have money, but what of freedom there? On the other hand, in other Arab countries people have relative freedom but NOT ENOUGH MONEY.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I caught a eel with my hands today!


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I caught a eel with my hands today!


Woah! That's sounds crazy/fun! 
How did it happen?


----------



## Abdulla6169

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 135209
> OH MY GOSH! Look what I found, I NEED To get one!


This is so cute!!! Did you find it on Amazon? I'll look for it online....


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> So it's NO WAY! for Norway then Gillian. Too much snow for me and I doubt they shut their schools because of it either.


I would not live there for millions, literally millions of dollars, pounds, euros...you name it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> This is so cute!!! Did you find it on Amazon? I'll look for it online....


Nevermind—found it:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/180093045/cute-turtle-or-tortoise-bracelet-choose?ref=market


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I caught a eel with my hands today!


Interesting and funny at the same time, but how on earth did you do that?


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm so happy right now... I feel like I come out a thousand times......  thanks again everyone! You're the best....


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> I would not live there for millions, literally millions of dollars, pounds, euros...you name it.


Oh I think I could be persuaded - I'd even go to school in the snow for that amount of money. Oh hang on - if I had that amount of money I wouldn't need to go to school! Yaaay!!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Oh I think I could be persuaded - I'd even go to school in the snow for that amount of money. Oh hang on - if I had that amount of money I wouldn't need to go to school! Yaaay!!


I think most people would for so much money. I'm the exception to the rule here. Imagine that when it snowed here in JAN 2015, we got 'imprisoned' for about four days or so, and we were ordered NOT TO MOVE FOR ANY REASON WHAT-SO-EVER. And the Police Dept added: ' If anyone is in need of anything from outside such as food, please call us.' Goodness what a BORE it was. Moreover we ended up without power, and therefore no TV. Imagine all that for someone like me, living alone.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 135209
> OH MY GOSH! Look what I found, I NEED To get one!


That's so sweet, and suits tort lovers.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm so happy right now... I feel like I come out a thousand times......  thanks again everyone! You're the best....


Glad tohear that Abdulla. 

Take care.


----------



## Moozillion

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Folks, I have a grammar question.
> What do you do when you must say your's?
> Your's is better.
> Take out the apostrophe?


Yes, there is no apostrophe in "yours."
The way apostrophes were explained to me, it's when you squish 2 words together to make 1 word, but you remove one letter and the apostrophe takes its place:

It is= it + is...becomes it's
He is= he + is...becomes he's
You are= you + are....becomes you're

Etc. I hope that helps!


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Yes, there is no apostrophe in "yours."
> The way apostrophes were explained to me, it's when you squish 2 words together to make 1 word, but you remove one letter and the apostrophe takes its place:
> 
> It is= it + is...becomes it's
> He is= he + is...becomes he's
> You are= you + are....becomes you're
> 
> Etc. I hope that helps!



Right. How about teaching English language?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> I think most people would for so much money. I'm the exception to the rule here. Imagine that when it snowed here in JAN 2015, we got 'imprisoned' for about four days or so, and we were ordered NOT TO MOVE FOR ANY REASON WHAT-SO-EVER. And the Police Dept added: ' If anyone is in need of anything from outside such as food, please call us.' Goodness what a BORE it was. Moreover we ended up without power, and therefore no TV. Imagine all that for someone like me, living alone.


The countries which are used to snow have few problems - they have plenty of snow ploughs, road grit,chains for tyres etc - life carries on as normal. In the UK we fly into a panic after 1 snow flake!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> The countries which are used to snow have few problems - they have plenty of snow ploughs, road grit,chains for tyres etc - life carries on as normal. In the UK we fly into a panic after 1 snow flake!


True, but here in Jordan it snows nearly EVERY YEAR, which may sound incredible, I know. Therefore, we should be ready, but I don't know what the problem is.


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go to bed now friends really tired all of a sudden. So take care and have fun
See you tomorrow.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> I have to go to bed now friends really tired all of a sudden. So take care and have fun
> See you tomorrow.


Sweet dreams!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I have to go to bed now friends really tired all of a sudden. So take care and have fun
> See you tomorrow.


Good night or rather good morning as it's 2.40am and sweet dreams to both you and Lola.


----------



## Gillian M

I too am getting really tired, so good night/good morning everyone and sweet dreams to you all.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> I too am getting really tired, so good night/good morning everyone and sweet dreams to you all.


Bye! See you soon!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to go to bed now friends really tired all of a sudden. So take care and have fun
> See you tomorrow.


Night Lyn, sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I too am getting really tired, so good night/good morning everyone and sweet dreams to you all.


Night, Gillian, you too.
Kisses to Oli from Tidgy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry all. I'm gone for 6 hrs. and 138 posts later, I'm just jumping to the end. This is my best buddy Baxter. Every cat has a sun porch, right?


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sorry all. I'm gone for 6 hrs. and 138 posts later, I'm just jumping to the end. This is my best buddy Baxter. Every cat has a sun porch, right?
> View attachment 135222


Every cat should. I never go back and read the old posts either or I'd never do anything but be on this thread. There's just too much to catch up on.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I have been craving ice cream for over a week now, so aI gave in. Nothing beats it on a hot summer day.



I buy the frozen Pepperidge Farms fruit turnovers (that you have to bake), then once they're baked I put vanilla ice cream on them. Yum!


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> I just want to tell the world who I am. Since I can't do that right now, I have to move to a more accepting place (AMERICA!).



Do you have any idea where in America you want to go?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Do you have any idea where in America you want to go?


I don't know... I'll probably stay where my college will be.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I caught a eel with my hands today!



Are you still in Hawaii?


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Yes, there is no apostrophe in "yours."
> The way apostrophes were explained to me, it's when you squish 2 words together to make 1 word, but you remove one letter and the apostrophe takes its place:
> 
> It is= it + is...becomes it's
> He is= he + is...becomes he's
> You are= you + are....becomes you're
> 
> Etc. I hope that helps!



I think what she was asking, though, was when something belongs to someone like - That is the tortoise's house...Those are Billy's socks...and she was confused about - yours in that context.


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> You guys have no sense of adventure


I am the definition of adventure! Like literally actually. I'm a weekend superhero! Crawl in mud, jump walls significantly taller than me, climb very tall nets, ropes, jump fire, sign a "death waiver" I'm literally the most bad-butt person you can meet


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I think what she was asking, though, was when something belongs to someone like - That is the tortoise's house...Those are Billy's socks...and she was confused about - yours in that context.


Isn't there some way we can add math to this to just really muck it up?


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> I am the definition of adventure! Like literally actually. I'm a weekend superhero! Crawl in mud, jump walls significantly taller than me, climb very tall nets, ropes, jump fire, sign a "death waiver" I'm literally the most bad-butt person you can meet


Hey Sarah! That's so damn cool! Hope you're felling better. Colds are the worst!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night guys!!!
Edit- changed my mind. I'm too happy to sleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's Ramadan, you can sleep all day!


----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> I buy the frozen Pepperidge Farms fruit turnovers (that you have to bake), then once they're baked I put vanilla ice cream on them. Yum!



Oh my gosh those are SO YUMMY!! I love the apple ones, my husband is addicted to the cherry ones.


----------



## DawnH

Okay. I am gonna have a garage sale next weekend so if any of you guys want to come over tomorrow and help me go through stuff let me know.

I'll buy pizza.

And beer.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Crap. You're in Texas too.


----------



## DawnH

Pfft. Not far at all. If you leave now I will even toss in breakfast.


----------



## DawnH

(You gotta bring your biggest Sulcata though.)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Biggest or heaviest?


----------



## Elohi

Gillian Moore said:


> Europe and the U.S.A care for humany rights as well.


That's highly debatable sadly.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> I think that there is something psychological in the issue: those who are in the U.S.A. want to leave it, and those who are in the Middle East/Arab countries, DREAM and DREAM of getting to the U.S.A. 'Forbidden fruit is the sweetest' is it not?



I for one would never ever want to live any where other then the USA. To each their own and to each their own reasons.


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> I don't know... I'll probably stay where my college will be.


You should travel the US and beyond, and settle into a place that speaks to you.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I caught a eel with my hands today!



That is something unique.


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Biggest or heaviest?



Biggest.


----------



## Elohi

New Zealand, Norway, and Scotland speak to me and I've never left the USA. Someday I hope to so I can see what draws me to these places.


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Biggest or heaviest?



I'm not gonna lie though. Now that I have sat down I don't even know if *I* am gonna show up tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> I'm not gonna lie though. Now that I have sat down I don't even know if *I* am gonna show up tomorrow.


LOL!


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Every cat should. I never go back and read the old posts either or I'd never do anything but be on this thread. There's just too much to catch up on.



How are you doing?


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> I'm not gonna lie though. Now that I have sat down I don't even know if *I* am gonna show up tomorrow.


*chuckles*


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Crap. You're in Texas too.



You should just give in and move here.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I for one would never ever want to live any where other then the USA. To each their own and to each their own reasons.



Would you want to live anywhere other than Nebraska?


----------



## Jacqui

The moon tonight is just such a tiny little sliver.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Would you want to live anywhere other than Nebraska?



My roots are pretty deep here. I do not even have to be looking out a window and I know once I cross the state lines. I love it here. Driving I saw a few places I would consider living.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> New Zealand, Norway, and Scotland speak to me and I've never left the USA. Someday I hope to so I can see what draws me to these places.


Fish? 
Rocky coasts? 
Smallish mountains?
Freezing winters? 
Sheep?
Or a small population?
Outstanding natural beauty.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> How are you doing?


I'm doing okay. Just extremely busy. Trying to get some things done around the house and yard. And work is very busy. It is supposed to be around 105° next week. Yuck!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Gillian Moore said:


> Interesting and funny at the same time, but how on earth did you do that?


I used my swag.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Are you still in Hawaii?


Yea.


----------



## Yvonne G

DawnH said:


> Okay. I am gonna have a garage sale next weekend so if any of you guys want to come over tomorrow and help me go through stuff let me know.
> 
> I'll buy pizza.
> 
> And beer.



Dang! I LOVE pizza. (and garage sales)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Dang! I LOVE pizza. (and garage sales)


And who doesn't? 
Wait a minute! You're up late. Misty acting ansey and pacing? Ava is and she's making me nuttier than I thought possible.


----------



## Yvonne G

No, she's sleeping soundly. I just wanted to get a head start on the overnight spammers.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I,“Slug"ed two already.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah...I saw that.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's so quiet at this time of night. Time for me to crawl back under the bridge. Talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## spud's_mum

AbdullaAli said:


> This is so cute!!! Did you find it on Amazon? I'll look for it online....


sorry for the late reply, I typed in on google images tortoise animal jewellery and then saw those and followed the link. They are about £8


----------



## Abdulla6169

spudthetortoise said:


> sorry for the late reply, I typed in on google images tortoise animal jewellery and then saw those and followed the link. They are about £8


No, it's OK.... It's great you found such a cool jewelry!


----------



## spud's_mum

... You know you own a tortoise when your waiting at the door for your weed seeds to come


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning Lyn!


----------



## Lyn W

DawnH said:


> Okay. I am gonna have a garage sale next weekend so if any of you guys want to come over tomorrow and help me go through stuff let me know.
> 
> I'll buy pizza.
> 
> And beer.


We don't have garage sales in the UK we have car boot sales which I plan to do this summer. A garage sale would be much easier though as I wouldn't have to pack everything in the car and get up at some unearthly hour in the morning to get a pitch or catch the early bird buyers. Trouble is I would have to buy a house with a garage.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning Lyn!


Morning Abdulla did you get any sleep last night or are you still walking on cloud 9?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Morning Abdulla did you get any sleep last night or are you still walking on cloud 9?


I slept for 5 hours....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning all you lovely people.
May energy shine on you from a thousand suns.
And may you find oxygen, water and tortoises wherever you land.


----------



## spud's_mum

OH MY GOSH! I just tripped over that dog bone I rolled onto and hurt my back on yesterday. 

It's trying to kill me!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning all you lovely people.
> May energy shine on you from a thousand suns.
> And may you find oxygen, water and tortoises wherever you land.


Morning Adam
not as poetic but - same to you!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> OH MY GOSH! I just tripped over that dog bone I rolled onto and hurt my back on yesterday.
> 
> It's trying to kill me!


I would get your dog to bury it if I were you.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I would get your dog to bury it if I were you.


Never mind my dog burying it! I'm going to bury it where he can't dig it up and bring it back!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> OH MY GOSH! I just tripped over that dog bone I rolled onto and hurt my back on yesterday.
> 
> It's trying to kill me!


How humerus.
Tibia sensible chap you should give it the elbow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Morning Adam
> not as poetic but - same to you!


Morning, Lyn. 
Sunny in Wales?


----------



## spud's_mum

Guys, I feel stupid


----------



## JoesMum

It's not sunny in Kent this morning... grey and a bit chilly. We are expecting storms later. It's just as well we went to see the tennis at Queen's yesterday... it was quite hot yesterday.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Lyn.
> Sunny in Wales?


No - big black clouds, but warmish, feels like maybe a thunderstorm is on way.
The ground temps are OK though so will put Lola out for a while when he starts wandering. He's stretched out on his empty food slate at the mo - probably too full to move.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Guys, I feel stupid


?


----------



## spud's_mum

I just heard something come through the post box and ran from the bottom of the garden screaming "please be my weed seeds, please, please be my weed seeds" and it wasn't


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How humerus.
> Tibia sensible chap you should give it the elbow.


Yes you should - all these accidents stem from one little bone. If you end up in hospital because of it you'll have to tell a few fibias about how you were injured in order to avoid a lot of ribbing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It's not sunny in Kent this morning... grey and a bit chilly. We are expecting storms later. It's just as well we went to see the tennis at Queen's yesterday... it was quite hot yesterday.


Morning, Joe's Mum, I miss the tennis, especially Queen's and Wimbledon fortnight.
Rain delays, grunting, £26 for 8 strawberries.
Murray looks in good form.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Joe's Mum, I miss the tennis, especially Queen's and Wimbledon fortnight.
> Rain delays, grunting, £26 for 8 strawberries.
> Murray looks in good form.


I have to turn the sound down to watch tennis now all that grunting drives me mad!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> No - big black clouds, but warmish, feels like maybe a thunderstorm is on way.
> The ground temps are OK though so will put Lola out for a while when he starts wandering. He's stretched out on his empty food slate at the mo - probably too full to move.


Joe's not interested today. I stuck him under the lamp in his kennel, he emerged almost immediately and went back under the red hot poker plants... He'll be fine; he has been out 24/7 for weeks. I just thought he might enjoy a bask. Clearly not!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It's not sunny in Kent this morning... grey and a bit chilly. We are expecting storms later. It's just as well we went to see the tennis at Queen's yesterday... it was quite hot yesterday.


Years ago during a wet playtime, my class and I were watching Wimbledon on tv, when one of my boys said he didn't think tennis was a very fair game.
I asked him why and he told me that it wasn't fair because the one at the bottom had to hit the ball all the way up hill!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO! ! ! !

Happy weekend everyone! ! ! !Happy weekend...............


----------



## Lyn W

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO! ! ! !
> 
> Happy weekend everyone! ! ! !Happy weekend...............


...and the same to you.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!!! I'm in Yosemite and we were almost evacuated with two fires and one being 10 miles away. I got up at 3:30 because all 9 of us are going fishing and then hiking. 
Here's a few pics. It has been really smokey and ashy but it's clearing now. I miss everyone here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO! ! ! !
> 
> Happy weekend everyone! ! ! !Happy weekend...............


And to you, Steven.
have a good one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!! I'm in Yosemite and we were almost evacuated with two fires and one being 10 miles away. I got up at 3:30 because all 9 of us are going fishing and then hiking.
> Here's a few pics. It has been really smokey and ashy but it's clearing now. I miss everyone here!
> View attachment 135264
> 
> View attachment 135265
> 
> View attachment 135266
> View attachment 135267


Morning, Kathy, it looks great.
Hope you have a good time today.


----------



## DawnH

The sun is shining, the weeds are watered, the coffee is flowing! Life is good

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!! I'm in Yosemite and we were almost evacuated with two fires and one being 10 miles away. I got up at 3:30 because all 9 of us are going fishing and then hiking.
> Here's a few pics. It has been really smokey and ashy but it's clearing now. I miss everyone here!
> View attachment 135264
> 
> View attachment 135265
> 
> View attachment 135266
> View attachment 135267



God's country!!! One of my favorite memories as a child. Your family is precious! I love the sugar pine cone! I actually have a basket of them in my fireplace as décor...lol. HAPPY VACATION, my dear!!! You guys stay safe!


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Bye! See you soon!!!


Good afternoon Abdulla, how are you? Hope all is well back there.

A drop in temperature here, which good news for those fasting.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, Gillian, you too.
> Kisses to Oli from Tidgy.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you're all well.

How's Wifey today? Better, I hope.

Fasting Adam? Those fasting here are lucky that temperature has dropped to a maximum of ONLY 26 degrees Celcius today, which is nothing for June.


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I used my swag.


Good afternoob. How are you? Well, I hope.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I for one would never ever want to live any where other then the USA. To each their own and to each their own reasons.


Hi Jacqui. Glad to hear you're happy where you are. Such a person is NOT easy to find nowadays. Good for you.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I'm doing okay. Just extremely busy. Trying to get some things done around the house and yard. And work is very busy. It is supposed to be around 105° next week. Yuck!



I agree, double yuck.


----------



## Gillian M

Elohi said:


> That's highly debatable sadly.


Hello, hope you're well.

Why is it debatable?


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> OH MY GOSH! I just tripped over that dog bone I rolled onto and hurt my back on yesterday.
> 
> It's trying to kill me!



Might want to keep your "toys" picked up better... Or change dog toys to all soft things.


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> Guys, I feel stupid



Why?


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> I just heard something come through the post box and ran from the bottom of the garden screaming "please be my weed seeds, please, please be my weed seeds" and it wasn't



No doubt you gave all within hearing a chuckle.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO! ! ! !
> 
> Happy weekend everyone! ! ! !Happy weekend...............



Hi Steven!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!! I'm in Yosemite and we were almost evacuated with two fires and one being 10 miles away. I got up at 3:30 because all 9 of us are going fishing and then hiking.
> Here's a few pics. It has been really smokey and ashy but it's clearing now. I miss everyone here!
> View attachment 135264
> 
> View attachment 135265
> 
> View attachment 135266
> View attachment 135267



Awesome! That is a trip I would enjoy. Looks like you all are having a blast inspite of fires.


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> The sun is shining, the weeds are watered, the coffee is flowing! Life is good
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 135274
> 
> View attachment 135275



Except for the coffee, everything looks and sounds lovely.  A great way to start the day.


----------



## Jacqui

There is the cutest baby rabbit playing in the road about 10' from me.  Wonder how Puff is.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good afernoon, Jacqui and all tort owners.


----------



## Jacqui

Hi!  How are you doing today?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Hi!  How are you doing today?


So far so good although I did not get much sleep last night, GOD knows why and till when. An endless series, it really seems to be.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Hi Steven!


Hello my Lady. Good Morning!!!!

Time for me to go to bed!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Hello my Lady. Good Morning!!!!
> 
> Time for me to go to bed!!!!


If so......

SWEET DREAMS!


----------



## Elohi

Good morning y'all. 
We are on our way to Louisiana to pick up a tort.


----------



## Gillian M

Elohi said:


> Good morning y'all.
> We are on our way to Louisiana to pick up a tort.


Good afternoon. Enjoy yourselves!


----------



## spud's_mum

I just won 2 coconuts in coconut shy at a fair! It's a shame I don't like coconut  

Is there anything I can make it into for spud? A hide?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

spudthetortoise said:


> I just won 2 coconuts in coconut shy at a fair! It's a shame I don't like coconut
> 
> Is there anything I can make it into for spud? A hide?


I've seen halves used as bikini uppers…


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've seen halves used as bikini uppers…


That was King Louis in the Jungle Book wasn't it? Altogether now ..."I'm the King of the swingers, boy..."


----------



## spud's_mum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've seen halves used as bikini uppers…


...how uncomfortable.

I'm making a coconut cup with one but I wanted to make something with another.

Do you thing i would be able to make him a hide?


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, what does everyone have planned for their week-end? My plans are to try real hard to get out of doing yard work. It doesn't really take much 'trying,' though, as I hate yard work.

I have no rescues to try to find homes for. That's a good feeling. But the two clutches of 13 each leopard eggs are hatching at the rate of about one a day, so Will is going to be busy trying to sell babies in a couple weeks. So far there are 7 in the little habitat. I'm going to have to find a bigger container pretty soon. 

My local hardware store didn't have sphagnum moss when I went into town yesterday. I use the moss to create a humid hiding place for the new babies. They DID have "Canadian Sphagnum Peat Moss", so I bought that. It looks like coconut coir. Not suitable for what I wanted it for, so now I have to make an extra trip into town to look for sphagnum moss at a different place. These little babies are sure good eaters. They started eating right off the bat, and even clean up all the old dried up food that's been sitting there all day. Now if I can just keep them growing smoothly until Will comes to get them!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're suffering water issues right now. The well here typically craps out towards the end of summer. We have a 1500 gallon holding tank and we call a local well driller who comes out and fills it for a fee. That serves us then for the rest of the summer and then the rains return and all is good. 
This year, the well has already crapped out on us. About 2 months early. Called the drilling company we usually get the water from and they said lots of folks in our little area are having well problems right now and they didn't know about getting us water like usual. Doesn't look good. 
It's been at minimum 17 days since we has measurable rain here, and none is on the forecast. Not good at all. With all that's going on right now in my life, all I can remind myself of is this;


----------



## Yvonne G

I saw a commercial the other day for a product you put on a scratch on your car and it makes the scratch go away. It looked pretty good. And you know how everything they sell on those "as seen on TV" ads is $19.95, right? So, instead of going to their web site, or giving them a call to order it, I went to Amazon.com and was able to buy the product for $6.95 with free shipping. Dang I love Amazon!


----------



## JoesMum

Today, I have just returned from London where I was treated to afternoon tea at the Ritz hotel, a late birthday present. I am now sat watching the television waiting for the tennis semi final (Murray v Troicki) at Queen's to start. 

Tomorrow will be a chores day... all hands on deck and lots to be done round the house and garden... finishing, weather permitting, with a barbecue. Chores may be interupted if Andy Murray gets through to the final tomorrow!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oh and morning all!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Sorry about your water problems, Ken. Would it help if you had more pipe added to the bottom of your existing pipe?


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Today, I have just returned from London where I was treated to afternoon tea at the Ritz hotel, a late birthday present. I am now sat watching the television waiting for the tennis semi final (Murray v Troicki) at Queen's to start.
> 
> Tomorrow will be a chores day... all hands on deck and lots to be done round the house and garden... finishing, weather permitting, with a barbecue. Chores may be interupted if Andy Murray gets through to the final tomorrow!



I've never been able to develop an interest in watching (or playing) tennis. But the barbecue part of your week-end sounds good to me!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry about your water problems, Ken. Would it help if you had more pipe added to the bottom of your existing pipe?


Currently our well is about 200' below sea level. The fear now is it may collapse in on itself.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We're suffering water issues right now. The well here typically craps out towards the end of summer. We have a 1500 gallon holding tank and we call a local well driller who comes out and fills it for a fee. That serves us then for the rest of the summer and then the rains return and all is good.
> This year, the well has already crapped out on us. About 2 months early. Called the drilling company we usually get the water from and they said lots of folks in our little area are having well problems right now and they didn't know about getting us water like usual. Doesn't look good.
> It's been at minimum 17 days since we has measurable rain here, and none is on the forecast. Not good at all. With all that's going on right now in my life, all I can remind myself of is this;
> View attachment 135281


Texas is floating...
Weather patterns are so messed up. I'm sorry this is happening to you. Boo.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I just won 2 coconuts in coconut shy at a fair! It's a shame I don't like coconut
> 
> Is there anything I can make it into for spud? A hide?


How about 4 crash helmets?


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> ...how uncomfortable.
> 
> I'm making a coconut cup with one but I wanted to make something with another.
> 
> Do you thing i would be able to make him a hide?


Have you ever tried to cut coconut? There are easier materials to work with! Personally, I'd halve them and hang them from the trees for the birds if you didn't want to eat them yourself.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got returning spring salmon dying in the rivers up here due to two things. The rivers are about 10°f warmer than normal, which stresses the fish, and the warm temperatures makes the water hold less oxygen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you're all well.
> 
> How's Wifey today? Better, I hope.
> 
> Fasting Adam? Those fasting here are lucky that temperature has dropped to a maximum of ONLY 26 degrees Celcius today, which is nothing for June.


36 here, so pretty hot, difficult for not having a drink.
Wifey much better, finally, but i'm busy working again.
Booo!!!!!
Love to Oli and a good afternoon to you, too.


----------



## DawnH

I am weeding my flower beds. Toying with getting mulch and making them pretty... too hot and humid get really excited about the entire process. The big kids are house sitting while we have our two and a half road trip so I am trying to make it easier on them (I know I am going to come back to a lot of dead plants.)

*sigh*


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Currently our well is about 200' below sea level. The fear now is it may collapse in on itself.



Oh gosh. That is horrible. I wish we could send you some of our rain!


----------



## Yvonne G

DawnH said:


> I am weeding my flower beds. Toying with getting mulch and making them pretty... too hot and humid get really excited about the entire process. The big kids are house sitting while we have our two and a half road trip so I am trying to make it easier on them (I know I am going to come back to a lot of dead plants.)
> 
> *sigh*



It's always a disappointment to come home to something not right. But what can you do? They tried, right?


----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> It's always a disappointment to come home to something not right. But what can you do? They tried, right?



I know. I am trying not to stress out over it. (It's hard though, I have a system to keep this zoo running smoothly and we've never been gone this long.) I don't even what to know how much German Shepherd fur I am gonna find everywhere. I suspect the vacuuming will be lax until the day we arrive home...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Today, I have just returned from London where I was treated to afternoon tea at the Ritz hotel, a late birthday present. I am now sat watching the television waiting for the tennis semi final (Murray v Troicki) at Queen's to start.
> 
> Tomorrow will be a chores day... all hands on deck and lots to be done round the house and garden... finishing, weather permitting, with a barbecue. Chores may be interupted if Andy Murray gets through to the final tomorrow!


Oh, I almost wish I were there!
Go Andy!
What a lovely weekend you're having!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Has anyone else seen the new this year plant that is a tomato plant topside and a potato below?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Has anyone else seen the new this year plant that is a tomato plant topside and a potato below?



http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt...r-first-ketchup-n-fries-plant-hits-u-s-market


----------



## Lyn W

Is it 1st April?
Reminds me of the Spaghetti Tree news item on April Fools Day many years ago.


----------



## JoesMum

Rain has stopped play in London. Wish I could send it to those of you who need it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> is it 1st April?


Had I not seen it, I'd be right there with you on the April 1st theory, but it is real. I like the name for the plant, “ketchup and fries" of course in the UK it may market better as chips...


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Had I not seen it, I'd be right there with you on the April 1st theory, but it is real. I like the name for the plant, “ketchup and fries" of course in the UK it may market better as chips...


Think Adam is waiting for the cheese and tomato plant.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Think Adam is waiting for the cheese and tomato plant.


Now I could do with one of those too


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Linda:

I like the way you have your signature set up.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I didn't get very far outside today. I was able to finish pulling the tall grass in the Gulf Coast box turtle yard, but it got to hot too even consider starting another job. So you folks are stuck with me!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Linda:
> 
> I like the way you have your signature set up.


It needs updating. I'm not sure the links work. I hardly use a PC these days though; I am always in the app


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> I just won 2 coconuts in coconut shy at a fair! It's a shame I don't like coconut
> 
> Is there anything I can make it into for spud? A hide?



Could make a small hide.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We're suffering water issues right now. The well here typically craps out towards the end of summer. We have a 1500 gallon holding tank and we call a local well driller who comes out and fills it for a fee. That serves us then for the rest of the summer and then the rains return and all is good.
> This year, the well has already crapped out on us. About 2 months early. Called the drilling company we usually get the water from and they said lots of folks in our little area are having well problems right now and they didn't know about getting us water like usual. Doesn't look good.
> It's been at minimum 17 days since we has measurable rain here, and none is on the forecast. Not good at all. With all that's going on right now in my life, all I can remind myself of is this;
> View attachment 135281



Come and get some if ours. Just be thankful you do not have horses still.
p


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I didn't get very far outside today. I was able to finish pulling the tall grass in the Gulf Coast box turtle yard, but it got to hot to even consider starting another job. So you folks are stuck with me!



I am trying to do mine a little at a time. Then I change into a dry tshirt, rest and go back out, and repeat.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> It needs updating. I'm not sure the links work. I hardly use a PC these days though; I am always in the app



Aw nutz! The last three don't work. Trouble is, our new format won't allow you to put long strings of words or numbers in your signature anymore. I hope you can, though, because it's handy having it there.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I am trying to do mine a little at a time. Then I change into a dry tshirt, rest and go back out, and repeat.



Nope. ONce I quit it takes an awful lot to get me back out there...usually more than I have to offer.


----------



## Jacqui

@yvonne... I was out cutting big weeds in the one sulcata enclosure and I heard this rustling coming from the tall grass. Who should appear but Jeri. Half of his shell has about a 4" layer of mud on it. He looked so silly.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I didn't get very far outside today. I was able to finish pulling the tall grass in the Gulf Coast box turtle yard, but it got to hot too even consider starting another job. So you folks are stuck with me!


My yard is nice and cool - you can come and work on mine if you want


----------



## Yvonne G

I haven't ventured inside the Manouria's shed for a couple months. They've been hunkering down outside at night, so I had no reason to go in there. But Medea, the largest girl, had been nest building for the last couple weeks then yesterday she decided to start plopping the eggs out on top of the ground. So I went in the shed to be sure there weren't any in there. OMG!!!!!! Black widow heaven!!! Luckily I keep a hand held vacuum on a shelf outside that shed because of the roaches, so I vacuumed all of those widows up. But no eggs. It's ok though, because Darth, the male, hasn't been here to fertilize them, so they're probably not viable anyway. What a shame to have missed the chance of her laying good eggs. Get Well Soon, Darth!!!


----------



## Jacqui

How is Darth doing?


----------



## Yvonne G

He seems to be getting along just fine. He's eating and walking. Will told me a couple days ago that he had just finished making an outdoor habitat for him and he moves around in it seemingly ok. I'm thinking that if he were in much pain, the appetite wouldn't be as good as it seems to be. So I'm thinking he's going to be ok.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> My yard is nice and cool - you can come and work on mine if you want



Yeah, right!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Getting to hot sitting here in the puckup. Time for a couple of swallows of ice tea.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> @yvonne... I was out cutting big weeds in the one sulcata enclosure and I heard this rustling coming from the tall grass. Who should appear but Jeri. Half of his shell has about a 4" layer of mud on it. He looked so silly.



LOL! He had buried himself in the mud, huh? They do love them some mud!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> He seems to be getting along just fine. He's eating and walking. Will told me a couple days ago that he had just finished making an outdoor habitat for him and he moves around in it seemingly ok. I'm thinking that if he were in much pain, the appetite wouldn't be as good as it seems to be. So I'm thinking he's going to be ok.



Great news. Hope he can hold up to real tortoise life with a female.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! He had buried himself in the mud, huh? They do love them some mud!!



My two biggest love their wallow. Just never saw such a thick mud layer before. He has a silly child looking face and seemed so proud of himself.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, that's my worry. Subduing the females is quite violent, with lots of pushing and shoving and ramming. Most of that fires off the back legs, so I'm worried that hip joint can withstand all that pressure.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> My two biggest love their wallow. Just never saw such a thick mud layer before. He has a silly child looking face and seemed so proud of himself.



I'm glad the weather has been nice enough for them to be outside.


----------



## Yvonne G

I usually start lunch at 11a, so it's a bit early (10:39a), but I think I'm gonna' go see what I can rustle up. Talk later...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> It needs updating. I'm not sure the links work. I hardly use a PC these days though; I am always in the app


I, too, need to update my signature line I've been reminded. I rarely use my pc at all.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Aw nutz! The last three don't work. Trouble is, our new format won't allow you to put long strings of words or numbers in your signature anymore. I hope you can, though, because it's handy having it there.


I use goo.gl to get short URLs which solves the problem with how many you can squeeze in a sig


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 36 here, so pretty hot, difficult for not having a drink.
> Wifey much better, finally, but i'm busy working again.
> Booo!!!!!
> Love to Oli and a good afternoon to you, too.


Good evening. Was waiting to hear AT LAST that Wifey's fine or at least much better, now. Please send her my best regards.

WOW! 36 degrees Celcius is a lot, particularly for those fasting. Hope all went well as far as you're concerned.

Enjoy your work, and A BIG KISS to Tidgy from Oli, who's asleep in this somewhat cold (not only chilly) weather.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I have to turn the sound down to watch tennis now all that grunting drives me mad!


Good evening Lyn. Do you like sports? I do, especially....FOOTBALL (not American football).


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Today, I have just returned from London where I was treated to afternoon tea at the Ritz hotel, a late birthday present. I am now sat watching the television waiting for the tennis semi final (Murray v Troicki) at Queen's to start.
> 
> Tomorrow will be a chores day... all hands on deck and lots to be done round the house and garden... finishing, weather permitting, with a barbecue. Chores may be interupted if Andy Murray gets through to the final tomorrow!


Hi and welcome back. So even you like tennis?I do too but I prefer.....FOOTBALL.


----------



## JAYGEE

Went to Petco to get some tarantula supplies and saw this. I made a comment to the employees but I dont think they will listen to me.


----------



## DawnH

I am sitting on my butt in the cold A/C (eating an ice cream sandwich, again) watching my husband mow the yard...

Saturday's are hard.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi and welcome back. So even you like tennis?I do too but I prefer.....FOOTBALL.


All sports are popular here. Husband supports Luton Town (real football fan!  ) Son supports Arsenal. So we end up supporting and watching both. Luton is somewhat cheaper and thus more likely to be visited for some reason!

I'm half Welsh and was brought up supporting Wales for rugby which makes for interesting 6 nations viewing in our house! We also go to see Harlequins from here. I can't wait for the Rugby World Cup... We have finally got tickets to see England v Wales. I'm really excited!


----------



## JoesMum

DawnH said:


> I am sitting on my butt in the cold A/C (eating an ice cream sandwich, again) watching my husband mow the yard...
> 
> Saturday's are hard.


I'm watching rain with the lights on indoors (it's 7.20pm) not exactly air con and ice cream weather here!


----------



## Gillian M

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 135294
> 
> 
> Went to Petco to get some tarantula supplies and saw this. I made a comment to the employees but I dont think they will listen to me.


A lovely pic.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> All sports are popular here. Husband supports Luton Town (real football fan!  ) Son supports Arsenal. So we end up supporting and watching both. Luton is somewhat cheaper and thus more likely to be visited for some reason!
> 
> I'm half Welsh and was brought up supporting Wales for rugby which makes for interesting 6 nations viewing in our house! We also go to see Harlequins from here. I can't wait for the Rugby World Cup... We have finally got tickets to see England v Wales. I'm really excited!



I love football as I said. I LOVE the GERMAN NATIONAL TEAM.....WORLD CHAMPS 2014, and of teams, I am a BAYERN MUNCHEN fan. I even named my beloved tort OLI, after OLIVER KAHN's name! His nick-name is OLI and he, I think is a real LEGEND in GERMAN football, and goal keepers.


----------



## Gillian M

Hi everyone. Will be back later on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Think Adam is waiting for the cheese and tomato plant.


You mean the chomato? 
I've been growing them them for years.
And cheesy peas of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I just won 2 coconuts in coconut shy at a fair! It's a shame I don't like coconut
> 
> Is there anything I can make it into for spud? A hide?


Teach Spud to bang them together and pretend he's a horse.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening. Was waiting to hear AT LAST that Wifey's fine or at least much better, now. Please send her my best regards.
> 
> WOW! 36 degrees Celcius is a lot, particularly for those fasting. Hope all went well as far as you're concerned.
> 
> Enjoy your work, and A BIG KISS to Tidgy from Oli, who's asleep in this somewhat cold (not only chilly) weather.


Thanks, Gillian.
Tidgy sends a kiss back to Oli.
Wifey says thank you.
And i've just finished for the day, relax before eating now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> All sports are popular here. Husband supports Luton Town (real football fan!  ) Son supports Arsenal. So we end up supporting and watching both. Luton is somewhat cheaper and thus more likely to be visited for some reason!
> 
> I'm half Welsh and was brought up supporting Wales for rugby which makes for interesting 6 nations viewing in our house! We also go to see Harlequins from here. I can't wait for the Rugby World Cup... We have finally got tickets to see England v Wales. I'm really excited!


I love rugby too, also half Welsh!
The Welsh will take over the forum!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 135294
> 
> 
> Went to Petco to get some tarantula supplies and saw this. I made a comment to the employees but I dont think they will listen to me.


Oh dear, will they never learn?


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> I am sitting on my butt in the cold A/C (eating an ice cream sandwich, again) watching my husband mow the yard...
> 
> Saturday's are hard.



lol boy do you have it rough.


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> I am sitting on my butt in the cold A/C (eating an ice cream sandwich, again) watching my husband mow the yard...
> 
> Saturday's are hard.



lol boy do you have it rough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Really, really rough, it would seem.


----------



## DawnH

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really, really rough, it would seem.



LMAO!!!!!!!!!! Oh man. I am laughing so hard I am crying. @Jacqui hun. You're on repeat...LOL


----------



## DawnH

Oh gosh. I can't breathe through the tears.

That was epic, Adam. Just epic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> Oh gosh. I can't breathe through the tears.
> 
> That was epic, Adam. Just epic.


Couldn't resist.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> I love football as I said. I LOVE the GERMAN NATIONAL TEAM.....WORLD CHAMPS 2014, and of teams, I am a BAYERN MUNCHEN fan. I even named my beloved tort OLI, after OLIVER KAHN's name! His nick-name is OLI and he, I think is a real LEGEND in GERMAN football, and goal keepers.


That would not be recognized as football over here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> That would not be recognized as football over here.


Hmmm.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> That would not be recognized as football over here.


Wind up merchant!

The rest of the world knows what football is... only one country seems to interpret it differently


----------



## Abdulla6169

JoesMum said:


> Wind up merchant!
> 
> The rest of the world knows what football is... only one country seems to interpret it differently


*grabs popcorn and watches the argument*  
JK.... I'd rather read a coil bulb debate...


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.


Hi Adam, WHY that 'hmmmm'?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> *grabs popcorn and watches the argument*
> JK.... I'd rather read a coil bulb debate...


I regard to the water woes of my neck of the woods, it seems folks are having arguments over the remaining water storage tanks at the local farmers supply stores. Mind you, these are neighbors that help each other out during times of need. (Looks around for a neighbor to argue with) joking, I just want to fit in.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Couldn't resist.



Brave man.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, WHY that 'hmmmm'?


Desperately trying to keep my mouth shut for once.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Desperately trying to keep my mouth shut for once.


Please, please don't. I love your alerts!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn. Do you like sports? I do, especially....FOOTBALL (not American football).


Hi Gillian, I like some sports - rugby, tennis, athletics - I don't like football though, never watched a match, I remember from some of your past posts that you are a big fan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Brave man.


I'll regret it later, I'm sure.


----------



## Gillian M

DawnH said:


> Oh gosh. That is horrible. I wish we could send you some of our rain!


We too need some rain in this place. Don't forget us. Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Please, please don't. I love your alerts!


Err, coil bulbs are potentially dangerous to tortoises' eyes and may cause blindness.
Some of those that don't , produce inadequate amounts of UVB, so why chance it?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love rugby too, also half Welsh!
> The Welsh will take over the forum!


Cymru am Byth!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian, I like some sports - rugby, tennis, athletics - I don't like football though, never watched a match, I remember from some of your past posts that you are a big fan.


Hi Lyn. Oh yes I LOVE football. Tennis I like too, but if there's one sport I have never liked it's rugby. Like you put it: never watched a match. I also enjoy athletics and...swimming.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I regard to the water woes of my neck of the woods, it seems folks are having arguments over the remaining water storage tanks at the local farmers supply stores. Mind you, these are neighbors that help each other out during times of need. (Looks around for a neighbor to argue with) joking, I just want to fit in.


Water is important.... Just hoping it goes well.... I don't know what I'd do if I were on of you....


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really, really rough, it would seem.


Whatever Jacqui's eaten is repeating on her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Whatever Jacqui's eaten is repeating on her.


Whatever Jacqui's eaten is repeating on her.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Err, coil bulbs are potentially dangerous to tortoises' eyes and may cause blindness.
> Some of those that don't , produce inadequate amounts of UVB, so why chance it?


Wonderful alert!


----------



## spud's_mum

Hi guys, what have I missed?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

We've all been talking about you.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Whatever Jacqui's eaten is repeating on her.


I think there's an echo in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think there's an echo in here.


I think there's an echo in here.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We've all been talking about you.


All good things?  ... I'm scared now hehe


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think there's an echo in here.


.......or a very annoying parrot!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We've all been talking about you.


I, for one haven't, hahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> All good things?  ... I'm scared now hehe


You'll have to trawl back through several pages of nonsense to find out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .......or a very annoying parrot!!


Polly wants a cracker.
(to go with cheese, you know)


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> .......or a very annoying parrot!!


I wonder what his/her name is.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You'll have to trawl back through several pages of nonsense to find out.


Eh I don't care now, I can't be bothered to scroll through pages


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Polly wants a cracker.
> (to go with cheese, you know)


I had a parrot once - bought it on higher perches


----------



## spud's_mum

@Tidgy's Dad I was just thinking,
I don't think I've ever seen a pic of tidgy 

And you @Lyn W , I have never seen a pic of your leopards


----------



## Abdulla6169

spudthetortoise said:


> @Tidgy's Dad I was just thinking,
> I don't think I've ever seen a pic of tidgy
> 
> And you @Lyn W , I have never seen a pic of your leopards


Tidgy's picture is my profile picture.... And my tortoise, Eben, is Adam's profile picture....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

When it escaped, it was a pollygon.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> @Tidgy's Dad I was just thinking,
> I don't think I've ever seen a pic of tidgy
> 
> And you @Lyn W , I have never seen a pic of your leopards


Adam put some of Tidgy on the other day and there are some of Lola (just the one) somewhere. I don't have a working camera at the moment but will see if I can find some for the photo thread.


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> I wonder what his/her name is.


Aren't you going to tell me the parrot's name?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When it escaped, it was a pollygon.


...and when it was dry it was Polly unsaturated


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@spudthetortoise 
Tidgy with pyramiding.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 135299
> 
> @spudthetortoise
> Tidgy with pyramiding.


If that's what I think it is it must give her pins and needles.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Aren't you going to tell me the parrot's name?


It's Ad....ooh sorry Polly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Aren't you going to tell me the parrot's name?


Polly, I expect, they usually are.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 135299
> 
> @spudthetortoise
> Tidgy with pyramiding.


Poor little thing!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> If that's what I think it is it must give her pins and needles.


It's a candle, it got on her wick.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a candle, it got on her wick.


No wonder you often wax lyrical about her


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's Ad....ooh sorry Polly!


I don't have a monopolly on repetition.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No wonder you often wax lyrical about her


I'll take that with a pinch of snuff.


----------



## spud's_mum

aww I went over to turn spuds light of and snapped a few pics, he woke up and wasn't happy


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a candle, it got on her wick.


Thanks, I would have worked that out by process of illumination eventually.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 135301
> aww I went over to turn spuds light of and snapped a few pics, he woke up and wasn't happy


Probably thought it was a lightning storm.
Tidgy hates thunder and lightning.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 135301
> 
> aww I went over to turn spuds light of and snapped a few pics, he woke up and wasn't happy


That is soooooooo cute. GOD bless.

And please keep it happy.


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> That is soooooooo cute. GOD bless.
> 
> And please keep it happy.


Thanks  he never looks happy when I'm taking pics, either that or he hears the ca,era and comes out to pose lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thanks, I would have worked that out by process of illumination eventually.


There's a bigger tortoise called a candleabra . Or something.


----------



## Gillian M

Good night ladies and gentlemen. Am going to bed.

Hope to hear from you tomorrow.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night ladies and gentlemen. Am going to bed.
> 
> Hope to hear from you tomorrow.


Goodnight Gillian hope you sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night ladies and gentlemen. Am going to bed.
> 
> Hope to hear from you tomorrow.


Night, Gillian.
Night, Oli.
Sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There's a bigger tortoise called a candleabra . Or something.


I like smaller torts - you can stick the bigger ones.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I like smaller torts - you can stick the bigger ones.


I too, can 'andle stick.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I too, can 'andle stick.


Was it a present off an old flame?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Was it a present off an old flame?


She wasn't a match for me.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She wasn't a match for me.


No spark?


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Wind up merchant!
> 
> The rest of the world knows what football is... only one country seems to interpret it differently



Yep, one country knows best.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Yep, one country knows best.


That... is a moot point politically and best stayed away from!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She wasn't a match for me.


She didn't strike a chord then


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> No spark?


Flinty eyes.
We didn't strike it off.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> Whatever Jacqui's eaten is repeating on her.



No, just sitting in a spot with faulty service. Glad it has given some of you your jollies.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Flinty eyes.
> We didn't strike it off.


Damp squib then


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Flinty eyes.
> We didn't strike it off.


Maybe it's time we lightened the mood.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Maybe it's time we lightened the mood.


What have cows got to do with it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Damp squib then


I was bright enough to be off like a rocket.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She wasn't a match for me.


Matches burn out eventually. Nothing is permanent....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well I'm off to mow. I like mowing. Basically I'm sitting down, drinking beer, using power equipment, and singing my hillbilly music at the top of my lungs! I'm sure if we had actual neighbors they'd be thrilled.


----------



## Elohi

Guys....
Meet this beautiful girl. She is so lovely!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> What have cows got to do with it?


Udderly nothing.


----------



## Jacqui

I think perhaps we need two chat threads.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> View attachment 135304
> 
> View attachment 135305


Congrats!!!! Have you chosen a name for this beauty?


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well I'm off to mow. I like mowing. Basically I'm sitting down, drinking beer, using power equipment, and singing my hillbilly music at the top of my lungs! I'm sure if we had actual neighbors they'd be thrilled.


I've got a few I'd love you to come and thrill!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well I'm off to mow. I like mowing. Basically I'm sitting down, drinking beer, using power equipment, and singing my hillbilly music at the top of my lungs! I'm sure if we had actual neighbors they'd be thrilled.


Wish I could join you.
Not sure about the mowing, but I could watch and drink and listen to the music.


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> That... is a moot point politically and best stayed away from!



Then perhaps the first comment should not have been made either.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> I think perhaps we need two chat threads.


Are the puns getting too much


----------



## Lyn W

Elohi said:


> View attachment 135304
> 
> View attachment 135305
> 
> 
> Guys....
> Meet this beautiful girl. She is so lovely!!!!


Beautiful! How old is she?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Beautiful Monica, just beautiful!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wish I could join you.
> Not sure about the mowing, but I could watch and drink and listen to the music.


Trust me, you'd certainly question the music …


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Are the puns getting too much



Yes they use to be funny, now it feels like over saturation. It is a pain to wade through them looking for real comments.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> View attachment 135304
> 
> View attachment 135305
> 
> 
> Guys....
> Meet this beautiful girl. She is so lovely!!!!


Wow!
Just Wow!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Trust me, you'd certainly question the music …


I'm deaf in one ear, so I could always only half listen.


----------



## Elohi

Lyn W said:


> Beautiful! How old is she?


She is 7 yes old. I'm so in love! She's so cool!


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> Congrats!!!! Have you chosen a name for this beauty?


I think I'll keep her previous owners name. Mia.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Beautiful Monica, just beautiful!


Isn't she awesome?!


----------



## Elohi

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!
> Just Wow!!!


She is so full of personality!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Personality and a looker, too?
Some girls get all the luck.


----------



## Myroli

I was just at a small family owned pet store and look what I saw


----------



## Myroli

And the person I talked to said I should have kept my sulcata hatchling in the 20 gallon tank instead of moving him to a larger Rubbermaid container!! Crazy people


----------



## Lyn W

Elohi said:


> Isn't she awesome?!


She certainly is My leopard is about 10.5 inches long now and possibly 2 or 3 years old, It is going to be amazing when he is that big. I think I will have to move by then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> She certainly is My leopard is about 10.5 inches long now and possibly 2 or 3 years old, It is going to be amazing when he is that big. I think I will have to move by then.


Neighbours still after you for playing the piano?


----------



## Lyn W

Not recently they dish out a lot more noise than I could ever make! So it would be great to return the favour.

I think I will need the extra space for a full grown Lola - until I end up in care home and then I'm going to have to pretend he's a footstool


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not recently they dish out a lot more noise than I could ever make! So it would be great to return the favour.
> 
> I think I will need the extra space for a full grown Lola - until I end up in care home and then I'm going to have to pretend he's a footstool


Yeah, it worries me what'll happen to Tidgy when I get too ancient. 
If I tried using her as a footstool I think she'd bite my toes off.


----------



## dmmj

Jealous?


----------



## dmmj

You're jealous


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I was just stopping by to stir the pot.
Speak to you all on Monday.
Hope everyone enjoys the weekend!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, it worries me what'll happen to Tidgy when I get too ancient.
> If I tried using her as a footstool I think she'd bite my toes off.


If I sit on the floor Lola will start making lunges at my legs if they are in his way, I think he is trying to exert his dominance.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was just stopping by to stir the pot.
> Speak to you all on Monday.
> Hope everyone enjoys the weekend!


You too Ed!


----------



## Lyn W

dmmj said:


> Jealous?


Can't make out what tort is holding


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> Can't make out what tort is holding



hare


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> Can't make out what tort is holding



I think it may be a tortoisesupply shirt


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> hare





jaizei said:


> I think it may be a tortoisesupply shirt


Thanks - think I need better glasses.


----------



## DawnH

Hi guys! I just want to tell you that you didn't miss out on pizza and beer today (har har.) (I swear, I would rather be putting outside then anything else. I seriously have NO desire to do this stupid garage sale.)

I hope you all had a fantastic Saturday!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> hare



Thanks, I could not tell either.


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> Hi guys! I just want to tell you that you didn't miss out on pizza and beer today (har har.) (I swear, I would rather be putting outside then anything else. I seriously have NO desire to do this stupid garage sale.)
> 
> I hope you all had a fantastic Saturday!



When is the sale?


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> Thanks - think I need better glasses.



Me too.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Thanks, I could not tell either.



I'm not completely useless


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I'm not completely useless



I do not believe I have ever placed you in the "useless" category. LOL We depend on you a bunch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was just stopping by to stir the pot.
> Speak to you all on Monday.
> Hope everyone enjoys the weekend!


See you Monday, Ed, I'll save a coiled bulb thread for you.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> I'm not completely useless



No not completely


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> Hi guys! I just want to tell you that you didn't miss out on pizza and beer today (har har.) (I swear, I would rather be putting outside then anything else. I seriously have NO desire to do this stupid garage sale.)


So should I turn around and head back to Oregon?


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Sarah! That's so damn cool! Hope you're felling better. Colds are the worst!!!


I finished. Feel kinda like a pile of goo still. Thankfully I had some great people on my team who literally carried/dragged me over a few difficult obstacles.


----------



## dmmj

I think smarchh might be insane act normal


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> I finished. Feel kinda like a pile of goo still. Thankfully I had some great people on my team who literally carried/dragged me over a few difficult obstacles.
> View attachment 135377


Hurrah!
Looks like you had fun.


----------



## dmmj

Be normal BE NORMAL!


----------



## DawnH

Jacqui said:


> When is the sale?



I dunno. It was suppose to be next weekend but I am beat. I am thinking of having it July 3rd even though the 4th is the next day. We leave the 8th so I wanted to have it before then...


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So should I turn around and head back to Oregon?



Do you have a large sulcata with you? If so, keep drivin'.


----------



## DawnH

smarch said:


> I finished. Feel kinda like a pile of goo still. Thankfully I had some great people on my team who literally carried/dragged me over a few difficult obstacles.
> View attachment 135377




Totes adorbs.


----------



## Moozillion

Elohi said:


> View attachment 135304
> 
> View attachment 135305
> 
> 
> Guys....
> Meet this beautiful girl. She is so lovely!!!!


WOW!!!! 
What a BABE of a leopard!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well I'm off to mow. I like mowing. Basically I'm sitting down, drinking beer, using power equipment, and singing my hillbilly music at the top of my lungs! I'm sure if we had actual neighbors they'd be thrilled.


...are you nekkid, too??


----------



## DawnH

dmmj said:


> Jealous?
> 
> View attachment 135325



Oh my goodness! I love this! Where did you get it?


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> Yes they use to be funny, now it feels like over saturation. It is a pain to wade through them looking for real comments.


NEVER!!!!!!
You can never have too many puns!!!
I love how either Adam or Lyn will toss one out, then the other jumps in and it's OFF TO THE RACES!!!!!!
Fun stuff!!!!


----------



## DawnH

Elohi said:


> View attachment 135304
> 
> View attachment 135305
> 
> 
> Guys....
> Meet this beautiful girl. She is so lovely!!!!



SHE IS JUST BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Elohi said:


> I think I'll keep her previous owners name. Mia.


Did she come from Byron in Houma?


----------



## tortdad

Sneak peak


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> If I sit on the floor Lola will start making lunges at my legs if they are in his way, I think he is trying to exert his dominance.


"Lola" is a male?


----------



## Moozillion

smarch said:


> I finished. Feel kinda like a pile of goo still. Thankfully I had some great people on my team who literally carried/dragged me over a few difficult obstacles.
> View attachment 135377


How can such a tough broad look so impish, too??!?!


----------



## dmmj

DawnH said:


> Oh my goodness! I love this! Where did you get it?


 Tortoise supply sold them,but I don't know if they have any more.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> I finished. Feel kinda like a pile of goo still. Thankfully I had some great people on my team who literally carried/dragged me over a few difficult obstacles.
> View attachment 135377


I always smile when you post pics of yourself. I almost see you as my baby girl. She does crazy (explitive deleted) that, as a dad, I like to see after the fact. Nothing but hearts here, girl. You rock!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> NEVER!!!!!!
> You can never have too many puns!!!
> I love how either Adam or Lyn will toss one out, then the other jumps in and it's OFF TO THE RACES!!!!!!
> Fun stuff!!!!


Thanks, Bea, but I do have some sympathy for the people who have to wade through the mire and who may not be so appreciative.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I think smarchh might be insane act normal



Ok this makes a little more sense post edit.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> Tortoise supply sold them,but I don't know if they have any more.



http://www.tortoisesupply.com/tortoisesupplyshirts


----------



## DawnH

jaizei said:


> http://www.tortoisesupply.com/tortoisesupplyshirts



WHOOOOOO HOOOO!!! Thank you, my dear!!!


----------



## DawnH

GAH!!!

http://www.zazzle.com/i_heart_tortoises_t_shirt-235475755013920010


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Bea, but I do have some sympathy for the people who have to wade through the mire and who may not be so appreciative.



I wouldn't worry about it in this thread and to a lesser extent the off topic section in general. I take the same approach with all the pictures & videos I post. I try to constrain it to the off topic section.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Ok this makes a little more sense post edit.


Edit? What edit? Last time I checked, I was perfect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I wouldn't worry about it in this thread and to a lesser extent the off topic section in general. I take the same approach with all the pictures & videos I post. I try to constrain it to the off topic section.


Thanks.
And for reading my drivel, too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hey all


----------



## jaizei




----------



## tortdad

I went to Home Depot this afternoon to buy some lumber to make the box turtles a new permanent outdoor home. It's 6' wide and 12' long. I wanted to go 16' long but 12' is all the wife would let me go without complaining so 12 it is. 

The base layer is a pressure treated 4x4. It's sunk in the ground and level all the way around. 



I was worried about drainage. Luckily the spot my wife wanted me to put it is in the highest point of the yard. Then I ripped down some 3/4" plywood and used several spacers in between the 4x4s and the landscape timbers. This will give plenty of space for water to escape when it rains and with it being only 3/4" tall no turtle can escape. The spacers are kind of hard to see but if you look at the left hand side of the pic you can see them. Each spacer is 3" x 3" and 3/4" tall spaced about a foot apart. 



It got too dark on me so all I got done tonight was the base layer of 4x4s, the spacers, and two layers of landscape timbers. I've got 3 more layers to out on and the top will be a 2x6 cap to keep them from climbing out.

I've got about 4 hours time in it so far. An hour at the store, 30 mins to unload and set up and a little over 2 hours in the build. Maybe 2 or 3 more hours and she'll be done. Not bad for doing it all myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hey all


Evening, Noel.
Good day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Perhaps I won't watch it after all.
Not at all what I was expecting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I went to Home Depot this afternoon to buy some lumber to make the box turtles a new permanent outdoor home. It's 6' wide and 12' long. I wanted to go 16' long but 12' is all the wife would let me go without complaining so 12 it is.
> 
> The base layer is a pressure treated 4x4. It's sunk in the ground and level all the way around.
> View attachment 135388
> 
> 
> I was worried about drainage. Luckily the spot my wife wanted me to put it is in the highest point of the yard. Then I ripped down some 3/4" plywood and used several spacers in between the 4x4s and the landscape timbers. This will give plenty of space for water to escape when it rains and with it being only 3/4" tall no turtle can escape. The spacers are kind of hard to see but if you look at the left hand side of the pic you can see them. Each spacer is 3" x 3" and 3/4" tall spaced about a foot apart.
> View attachment 135389
> 
> 
> It got too dark on me so all I got done tonight was the base layer of 4x4s, the spacers, and two layers of landscape timbers. I've got 3 more layers to out on and the top will be a 2x6 cap to keep them from climbing out.
> 
> I've got about 4 hours time in it so far. An hour at the store, 30 mins to unload and set up and a little over 2 hours in the build. Maybe 2 or 3 more hours and she'll be done. Not bad for doing it all myself.


Brilliant, gonna be a super home for the boxies. 
Should have snuck an extra foot or two on the end or would the wife actually measure it?


----------



## dmmj

If a red head goes crazy, is that called a ginger snap?

Much love to all the red heads out there!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What about us male pattern baldness heads?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What about us male pattern baldness heads?


He knows you guys shine bright... 
JK...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> If a red head goes crazy, is that called a ginger snap?
> 
> Much love to all the red heads out there!


I concur.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

ZEROPILOT said:


> What about brie? (Mispelled)
> Tastes like ear wax to me.


How do you know what ear wax tastes like ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What about us male pattern baldness heads?


Will you tell me about baldness ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> How do you know what ear wax tastes like ?


We've all cleaned our pinky nails…


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brilliant, gonna be a super home for the boxies.
> Should have snuck an extra foot or two on the end or would the wife actually measure it?


She would have known because I would have had to go to the store and buy more lumber. That's the only way She would have noticed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Will you tell me about baldness ?


I grow a beard to compensate. 
So it looks like my heads on upside down.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We've all cleaned our pinky nails…


Eew! 
But yeah.


----------



## DawnH

tortdad said:


> I went to Home Depot this afternoon to buy some lumber to make the box turtles a new permanent outdoor home. It's 6' wide and 12' long. I wanted to go 16' long but 12' is all the wife would let me go without complaining so 12 it is.
> 
> The base layer is a pressure treated 4x4. It's sunk in the ground and level all the way around.
> View attachment 135388
> 
> 
> I was worried about drainage. Luckily the spot my wife wanted me to put it is in the highest point of the yard. Then I ripped down some 3/4" plywood and used several spacers in between the 4x4s and the landscape timbers. This will give plenty of space for water to escape when it rains and with it being only 3/4" tall no turtle can escape. The spacers are kind of hard to see but if you look at the left hand side of the pic you can see them. Each spacer is 3" x 3" and 3/4" tall spaced about a foot apart.
> View attachment 135389
> 
> 
> It got too dark on me so all I got done tonight was the base layer of 4x4s, the spacers, and two layers of landscape timbers. I've got 3 more layers to out on and the top will be a 2x6 cap to keep them from climbing out.
> 
> I've got about 4 hours time in it so far. An hour at the store, 30 mins to unload and set up and a little over 2 hours in the build. Maybe 2 or 3 more hours and she'll be done. Not bad for doing it all myself.



NICE!!! I bet leveling it about drove you to drink! I speak from experience, just doing the raised bed tested our marriage...lol The ground was very uneven and such a freakin' JOY to work with.

I can't wait to see it done!


----------



## tortdad

DawnH said:


> NICE!!! I bet leveling it about drove you to drink! I speak from experience, just doing the raised bed tested our marriage...lol The ground was very uneven and such a freakin' JOY to work with.
> 
> I can't wait to see it done!


 It didn't take me long, I've done lots of stuff that needed leaving so I knocked it out. The first few projects about drove me nuts


----------



## DawnH

tortdad said:


> It didn't take me long, I've done lots of stuff that needed leaving so I knocked it out. The first few projects about drove me nuts




Showoff.


----------



## bouaboua

@Yvonne G 

The other adult CDT we adopted from you are living a good life, my wife visited her friend which is the new owner of him. 








Everyday after the school, the kids will let him out of his enclosure and let him roam the yard till dark.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

I love my AZ. DT's I just hope I have a female . They are so mellow . And easy going .


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning/afternoon/evening, depending on where you are.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The coyotes are out yapping tonight. All cats are in and accounted for. Here are the lyrics to one of my favorite western songs by Waylon Jennings;

Cowboys, they are ladies men all right
They'll love 'em up and talk 'em up all night
But they're lonely when there's nothing else to do
And that's what makes the cowboys sing the blues.

He does a little Shakespeare and he sings
He plays the mandolin and other things
He looks for love beauty and IQ
And that's what makes the cowboy sing the blues.

Cowboys have to fall in love, get hurt and all that bit
Let their hearts hang out so they can write you all a hit
So ladies if they ask, you don't refuse
Let's all help the cowboys sing the blues.

Cowboys they don't ever understand
This thing between a woman and a man
Until they find the one they always lose
That's what makes the cowboys sing the blues.

A cowboy takes his lonely pen in hand
And tries to make somebody understand
But she has ears to hear a different tune
And that's what makes the cowboy sing the blues.

Cowboys have to fall in love, get hurt and all that bit
Let their hearts hang out so they can write you all a hit
So ladies if they ask, you don't refuse
Let's all help the cowboys sing the blues.

Let's all help the cowboys sing the blues...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Everyone sleeping or what?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Goodnight Gillian hope you sleep well.


Good morning Lyn, and thanks your kindness. 

Thank GOD I slept seeven hours last night. My sleep is extremely UNSTABLE, if so I may put it: one night I sleep seven hours, the night after that I got almost no sleep. Don't know why, and how to solve this issue.

So sorry to have disturbed you with this endless series.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, Gillian.
> Night, Oli.
> Sleep well.


Good morning, hope you're all well.

Oh, I slept well last night thank GOD....seven hours.

How are you, Wifey and Tidgy? Well I hope.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning Gillian. Here, I've got 11:28 pm. I'm watching “Avatar" again and enjoying it.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning Gillian. Here, I've got 11:28 pm. I'm watching “Avatar" again and enjoying it.


Good morning. I want to read your post that looks interesting, but I cannot concentrate.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning. I want to read your post that looks interesting, but I cannot concentrate.


It's just a cry baby man song


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's just a cry baby man song


I just sent you a post. Would you please answer it? Thanks.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all.


----------



## spud's_mum

Urg it's too early...

Morning all


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> I just sent you a post. Would you please answer it? Thanks.


Mine seem not to be going through? I've responded 2x already??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That and morning all


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That and morning all


This one, I received twice. No problem and thank you anyway.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.


Thanks and good morning to you!


----------



## spud's_mum

Right, time to turn spuds light on, I'm still in bed lol
I will rise but I refuse to shine


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And I'm down for the count. Got my Baxter by my side, and it seems crashing for the night is a done deal!


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Right, time to turn spuds light on, I'm still in bed lol
> I will rise but I refuse to shine


Buy a timer... it saves getting up if the lights come on and go off automagically


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Buy a timer... it saves getting up if the lights come on and go off automagically


Spud has a ceramic heater for night and a solar glow one for the day so I have to change the over anyway


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

That's ok you need your sleep!


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Spud has a ceramic heater for night and a solar glow one for the day so I have to change the over anyway


Two timers! That's what I did when I had Joe indoors all one winter when he was sick


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Two timers! That's what I did when I had Joe indoors all one winter when he was sick


I just have one light holder so I have to unscrew the nighttime one and screw the day one in every day lol


----------



## spud's_mum

I just fell and hit my arm on the wall...
Nice blue bruise now


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> I just fell and hit my arm on the wall...
> Nice blue bruise now


Ow... get in some arnica cream. It really works on bruises


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Ow... get in some arnica cream. It really works on bruises


Eh it'll be fine

I just caught spud about to jump off the edge of his log that he insists on climbing on top of lol


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Eh it'll be fine
> 
> I just caught spud about to jump off the edge of his log that he insists on climbing on top of lol


That will happen time and again. There is an argument for letting him do it... and letting him tip up .... and watching him to see if he can find something to catch a foot on so he can turn himself over. In the wild they have to learn how to do this. It is worth letting yours learn too within reason. The younger they are when they learn, the better.


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> That will happen time and again. There is an argument for letting him do it... and letting him tip up .... and watching him to see if he can find something to catch a foot on so he can turn himself over. In the wild they have to learn how to do this. It is worth letting yours learn too within reason. The younger they are when they learn, the better.


He can get up, it's just the getting down. Once I saw him up there, came back 2 mins later and he was in hand stand position with his head in the substrate.

I can't stand the thought of him landing on his neck


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning, hope you're all well.
> 
> Oh, I slept well last night thank GOD....seven hours.
> 
> How are you, Wifey and Tidgy? Well I hope.


Morning, Gillian, glad you slept well.
Have a super day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I just fell and hit my arm on the wall...
> Nice blue bruise now


Not the dog bone again!!!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning all at TFO, wishing you all a smashing, super Sunday.
And love to all your torts and turtles.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not the dog bone again!!!?


No, a blow up bed lol

Before you ask, we're having a cleaning day so there's stuff everywhere


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning all at TFO, wishing you all a smashing, super Sunday.
> And love to all your torts and turtles.


Morning, off to the shops now to get some cucumber as a treat for spud and maybe some pansies to put in his enclosure.

Oh and I can't forget to pop into the pet shop for all the rest of my pets


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning, off to the shops now to get some cucumber as a treat for spud and maybe some pansies to put in his enclosure.
> 
> Oh and I can't forget to pop into the pet shop for all the rest of my pets


Have you tried spider plants in the enclosure? 
I saw you're having problems with other things dying.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have you tried spider plants in the enclosure?
> I saw you're having problems with other things dying.


No, but I can't find them anywhere


----------



## Lyn W

Good night, good people.


Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Lyn, and thanks your kindness.
> 
> Thank GOD I slept seeven hours last night. My sleep is extremely UNSTABLE, if so I may put it: one night I sleep seven hours, the night after that I got almost no sleep. Don't know why, and how to solve this issue.
> 
> So sorry to have disturbed you with this endless series.


Good Morning Gillian and glad you had a good rest. 

Sleep is a funny thing it doesn't take much to disturb it - worry, nerves, excitement or just even being over tired and it changes and we get older. I used to be able to sleep all day if they let me but now I have to get up as soon as I am awake or do something like read if it's in the middle of the night. I only need about 6 hours max, It's strange though how I can be awake most of the night but as soon as my alarms go off I could roll over and sleep like a log! It must be a reverse alarm clock.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> No, but I can't find them anywhere


Good morning - Home base have Spider plants - 2 for £6 and they are a decent size. B and Q have smaller ones £5 each
Other than that look for them on the web.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I just have one light holder so I have to unscrew the nighttime one and screw the day one in every day lol


It may work out cheaper in the long run to buy another holder - about £25 in Pets at Home and the Range. Only bulbs don't like being handled too much and it could affect their lifespan or break so you may end up paying more to replace them. I have two but only one socket so I have to just swap the plugs over.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, Lyn.
Morning, Lola.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> "Lola" is a male?


Hi Bea yes Lola is a male. I thought he was when I started researching about him, but then the first vet I saw said it was a she because there was no dip in the plastron for mating, so I called her Lola. Since then Lola has 'shown' me that she's definitely a he as in the Kinks song so the name has stuck.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Lyn.
> Morning, Lola.


Morning Adam and Tidgy and of course Wifey
How are you all today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Morning Adam and Tidgy and of course Wifey
> How are you all today.


Wifey's actually up earlyish and doing a bit of work, she's almost better, finally.
Tidgy's eating a long breakfast.
I'm trying to sort out my dvds. 
I might slip a disc.


----------



## Lyn W

That would be music to my ears!
Glad Wifey is almost well.


----------



## spud's_mum

Hi guys I'm back!

So, on my travels (to the shop 10 mins away lol) I picked up some pansies



And they had some live lettuce and I thought it would be nice to put it in spuds enclosure (please let me know if this is a bad idea)



How long should I wait until it's safe for putting in spuds enclosure?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi guys I'm back!
> 
> So, on my travels (to the shop 10 mins away lol) I picked up some pansies
> View attachment 135439
> 
> 
> And they had some live lettuce and I thought it would be nice to put it in spuds enclosure (please let me know if this is a bad idea)
> View attachment 135440
> 
> 
> How long should I wait until it's safe for putting in spuds enclosure?


Hi not sure if lettuce is recommended but may depend on what type it is, it may be OK. Depends what sort of soil - organic etc - but it is for human consumption so shouldn't have too many harmful pesticides, Don't take my word for it I'm still learning myself.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey's actually up earlyish and doing a bit of work, she's almost better, finally.
> Tidgy's eating a long breakfast.
> I'm trying to sort out my dvds.
> I might slip a disc.


Well, while you are having a laser Sunday afternoon I am off to my sister's for lunch. Was going to take Lola to let her have a roam in her enormous clover ridden garden, but decided against it as not that warm here today - chilly wind. Enjoy your day and see you later.


----------



## Lyn W

See you later Spud's mum and anyone else around have a good day!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Hi not sure if lettuce is recommended but may depend on what type it is, it may be OK. Depends what sort of soil - organic etc - but it is for human consumption so shouldn't have too many harmful pesticides, Don't take my word for it I'm still learning myself.


Okay, it doesn't say what type but it was only £1 so I thought I might as well pick it up. Someone (I can't remember the name) said to me about these for grazing and I had never seen them before now.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> See you later Spud's mum and anyone else around have a good day!


You too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well, while you are having a laser Sunday afternoon I am off to my sister's for lunch. Was going to take Lola to let her have a roam in her enormous clover ridden garden, but decided against it as not that warm here today - chilly wind. Enjoy your day and see you later.


Traditional Sunday roast? 
Yummy!
Enjoy.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good night, good people.
> 
> Good Morning Gillian and glad you had a good rest.
> 
> Sleep is a funny thing it doesn't take much to disturb it - worry, nerves, excitement or just even being over tired and it changes and we get older. I used to be able to sleep all day if they let me but now I have to get up as soon as I am awake or do something like read if it's in the middle of the night. I only need about 6 hours max, It's strange though how I can be awake most of the night but as soon as my alarms go off I could roll over and sleep like a log! It must be a reverse alarm clock.


Hi Lyn, hope you're fine and thanks your post. I'd like to send you a PM, if you're there.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> I just fell and hit my arm on the wall...
> Nice blue bruise now


So sorry to hear that. Take care next time!


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> So sorry to hear that. Take care next time!


Will do. I tried to jump over a blow up bed, as you might have imagined, I didn't quite make it over lol!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning all at TFO, wishing you all a smashing, super Sunday.
> And love to all your torts and turtles.


Thanks Adam and same to you, Wifey and KISSES to Tidjy from Oli...who's in the sun for a tan.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Will do. I tried to jump over a blow up bed, as you might have imagined, I didn't quite make it over lol!


I'd never do that: I don't have much courage, and I must admit I'm a bit of a coward at times, but...'better be safe than sorry.'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi guys I'm back!
> 
> So, on my travels (to the shop 10 mins away lol) I picked up some pansies
> View attachment 135439
> 
> 
> And they had some live lettuce and I thought it would be nice to put it in spuds enclosure (please let me know if this is a bad idea)
> View attachment 135440
> 
> 
> How long should I wait until it's safe for putting in spuds enclosure?


I'd say lettuce is fine as part of much broader mixed diet.
As Lyn says, it should be fine if suitable for human consumption, but I'd carefully wash it just in case.
Might be better to keep it somewhere else and just feed a leaf to Spud occasionally as a treat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Adam and same to you, Wifey and KISSES to Tidjy from Oli...who's in the sun for a tan.


Sunglasses on, Looking sharp?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sunglasses on, Looking sharp?


Sunglasses, a towel and the rest.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Sunglasses, a towel and the rest.


Don't give him any ice cream.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't give him any ice cream.


Oh, why not? Don't be mean!! Or is Oli meant to be fasting?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, why not? Don't be mean!! Or is Oli meant to be fasting?!


I think Tidgy and Oli would be most annoyed if they fasted in daylight hours.
And hungry.
They'd love ice cream, I'm sure, but it's REALLY bad for them, so you'll have to eat it all yourself.


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> I'd never do that: I don't have much courage, and I must admit I'm a bit of a coward at times, but...'better be safe than sorry.'


Oh, I'm a. It more of a " you gotta try to be able to do something" kinda gal haha.
I just try things. I used to jump over the length of my paddling pool with water in. I made it over though  in gymnastics too, I can't be bothered with all that build up (unless it's really dangerous) I just go for it. I tried my backflip on a crash mat once, I made it over, I just need to rotate quicker as I landed in my knees not my feet (although I couldn't jump on the mat as I sunk in. I think I would be able to do it on the thin mats I'm just too scared lol)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh, I'm a. It more of a " you gotta try to be able to do something" kinda gal haha.
> I just try things. I used to jump over the length of my paddling pool with water in. I made it over though  in gymnastics too, I can't be bothered with all that build up (unless it's really dangerous) I just go for it. I tried my backflip on a crash mat once, I made it over, I just need to rotate quicker as I landed in my knees not my feet (although I couldn't jump on the mat as I sunk in. I think I would be able to do it on the thin mats I'm just too scared lol)


Crikey!
I'm more of a brisk walk to the shops man, myself.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!
> I'm more of a brisk walk to the shops man, myself.


Eh, I get hurt doing things but you live and learn.

Once a girl landed on my head as I didn't notice that she was doing a backflip as I walked pass lol

Lesson learned, look in the air as well as on the floor when walking across the gym


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I played rugby against a girl's team a couple of times.
Lots of girls landed on me, but I didn't complain.


----------



## Elohi

Ugg. Uuuuuugg. Uuuuuuuuuuuugg. 
Soooo tired. Where is the coffee?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I played rugby against a girl's team a couple of times.
> Lots of girls landed on me, but I didn't complain.


I bet you didn't complain!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!
> I'm more of a brisk walk to the shops man, myself.


Did you receive my PM, Adam? Appreciate an answer asap, thanks.


----------



## DawnH

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY to all of you TFO papa's!!! I am off to make my husband breakfast.

Enjoy your day!!


----------



## Gillian M

DawnH said:


> HAPPY FATHER'S DAY to all of you TFO papa's!!! I am off to make my husband breakfast.
> 
> Enjoy your day!!


Happy Father's Day to your .......HUSBAND, Dawn


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I wouldn't worry about it in this thread and to a lesser extent the off topic section in general. I take the same approach with all the pictures & videos I post. I try to constrain it to the off topic section.



ANYthing gets old if done too much. This thread is no exception. I think a limit of two pun posts per day per person is reasonable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Did you receive my PM, Adam? Appreciate an answer asap, thanks.


Yep, got two and have answered, hope you got mine okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> Ugg. Uuuuuugg. Uuuuuuuuuuuugg.
> Soooo tired. Where is the coffee?


Morning.
You can have mine.
i'm fasting so can't have any.
Boo hoo!


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> ANYthing gets old if done too much. This thread is no exception. I think a limit of two pun posts per day per person is reasonable.



This dead horse and I respectfully disagree


----------



## Jacqui

It is a nice breezy morning. The wild flowers along the roadside looks so lovely.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> @Yvonne G
> 
> The other adult CDT we adopted from you are living a good life, my wife visited her friend which is the new owner of him.
> 
> View attachment 135397
> View attachment 135398
> View attachment 135399
> View attachment 135400
> View attachment 135401
> 
> 
> Everyday after the school, the kids will let him out of his enclosure and let him roam the yard till dark.



Thanks for sharing that with me, Steven. I love knowing my tortoises have gone to a good life.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> This dead horse and I respectfully disagree



I'm afraid I have to lean towards Jacqui on this subject. I really get tired of wading through the puns. It was cute at first, but got old quickly.


----------



## JoesMum

Chores completed: gutters cleared, outdoor furniture scrubbed down ready for re-oiling, lawn cut, basketball net and post decommissioned, conservatory roof cleaned and windows made filthy by cleaning the conservatory also cleaned. It's been a busy day for the 3 of us today. 

Now time to watch Andy Murray in the Queen's tennis final before our father's day barbecue this evening


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, got two and have answered, hope you got mine okay.


Yes I did and I just received the second, many thanks Adam.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I'm afraid I have to lean towards Jacqui on this subject. I really get tired of wading through the puns. It was cute at first, but got old quickly.



If it doesn't break a rule, I don't think anyone should dictate what anyone else posts. I can see trying to curtail it in the 'real' forum, not in the off topic area.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Chores completed: gutters cleared, outdoor furniture scrubbed down ready for re-oiling, lawn cut, basketball net and post decommissioned, conservatory roof cleaned and windows made filthy by cleaning the conservatory also cleaned. It's been a busy day for the 3 of us today.
> 
> Now time to watch Andy Murray in the Queen's tennis final before our father's day barbecue this evening


Rooting for Murray, of course, and save us a sausage.


----------



## Yvonne G

OK, Cameron. I see where you're going with this. After all, it is more or less the 'open' category. (But it still irritates me)


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, so everyone answer me this:

I occasionally check new members' IP addresses to see where they are from. The old program we used told us the city and state. They've updated the program and now it includes city, state, country and continent. So this a.m. we got a new member from Melborne and it shows the continent as "Oceana". I thought the continent was Australia. Has it been that long since I was in school that the continents have been re-named?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> ANYthing gets old if done too much. This thread is no exception. I think a limit of two pun posts per day per person is reasonable.


I rather think 'two a day pun limit' is far from reasonable.
But then i would wouldn't I?
Bit biased.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, so everyone answer me this:
> 
> I occasionally check new members' IP addresses to see where they are from. The old program we used told us the city and state. They've updated the program and now it includes city, state, country and continent. So this a.m. we got a new member from Melborne and it shows the continent as "Oceana". I thought the continent was Australia. Has it been that long since I was in school that the continents have been re-named?



I think it's technically Australia and Oceana or something.


Speaking of, I started working on a biology course and it's not quite like I remembered. Thankfully, good ol math hasn't changed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, so everyone answer me this:
> 
> I occasionally check new members' IP addresses to see where they are from. The old program we used told us the city and state. They've updated the program and now it includes city, state, country and continent. So this a.m. we got a new member from Melborne and it shows the continent as "Oceana". I thought the continent was Australia. Has it been that long since I was in school that the continents have been re-named?


It's still generally Australia, but some countries and systems use Australasia or Oceania to make it clear that various island groups are included.
All are acceptable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I think it's technically Australia and Oceana or something.
> 
> 
> Speaking of, I started working on a biology course and it's not quite like I remembered. Thankfully, good ol math hasn't changed.


Do they still dissect animals where you are?
I've heard they stopped in the UK.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

How is everyone doing this morning? I never seem to be able to get on the forum any more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> How is everyone doing this morning? I never seem to be able to get on the forum any more.


Hi, Donna, good to hear from you.
i'm fine thank you.
Been busy? How's lovely Turbo?


----------



## Yvonne G

Donna/Turbo said:


> How is everyone doing this morning? I never seem to be able to get on the forum any more.



You just have to MAKE time, Donna. We need you here, ya know?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I rather think 'two a day pun limit' is far from reasonable.
> But then i would wouldn't I?
> Bit biased.


The problem is that playing with our native language is something that happens a lot in the UK. Puns are just part of our humour. There's no way a quota will work, but I will try to keep it under control on here 

PS Murray just won


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The problem is that playing with our native language is something that happens a lot in the UK. Puns are just part of our humour. There's no way a quota will work, but I will try to keep it under control on here
> 
> PS Murray just won


Yaaaayyyyy! 
Don't forget my sausage.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> The problem is that playing with our native language is something that happens a lot in the UK. Puns are just part of our humour. There's no way a quota will work, but I will try to keep it under control on here
> 
> PS Murray just won



No, I don't think you need to be watchful of how you post here in this thread. It's Jacqui and my problems not yours. We will just have to learn to skim over what we don't want to read.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei

Nothing a good shunning can't fix.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it's been fun, folks...but it's time for me to get a move on. I'm wasting the cooler part of the day sitting here with you all. Time to get out there and get going!!


----------



## tortdad

Two more hours of building and one more hour of clean and she's done. 

I made it 6 layers tall so it can be converted to a raised garden latter if need be.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> View attachment 135474
> View attachment 135475
> View attachment 135476
> 
> Two more hours of building and one more hour of clean and she's done.
> 
> I made it 6 layers tall so it can be converted to a raised garden latter if need be.



Did you say this was for box turtles? The spacers will allow unknown hatches to escape. Maybe screen over the space???

I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaayyyyy!
> Don't forget my sausage.


(Don't make a joke Ken, don't make a joke)


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Did you say this was for box turtles? The spacers will allow unknown hatches to escape. Maybe screen over the space???
> 
> I LOVE it!!!



How are they going to squeeze through something 3/4" tall


----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> OK, Cameron. I see where you're going with this. After all, it is more or less the 'open' category. (But it still irritates me)



Maybe we should make a "pun" off topic chat...


----------



## DawnH

tortdad said:


> View attachment 135474
> View attachment 135475
> View attachment 135476
> 
> Two more hours of building and one more hour of clean and she's done.
> 
> I made it 6 layers tall so it can be converted to a raised garden latter if need be.



I gave you this idea, right? I mean, I came up with the ENTIRE raised bed/tort idea. I'm sure of it. I'M SURE OF IT.

*muttering "show off" under my breath*

I SUPPOSE YOUR HANDS ARE NOT EVEN CUT UP, HUH!!??!!!!

Pfft.

(It looks great. Dammit.)


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> How are they going to squeeze through something 3/4" tall



*Baby* box turtles are about the size of a quarter or smaller. I meant if your turtles ever lay eggs, the babies might get out.


----------



## jaizei

DawnH said:


> Maybe we should make a "pun" off topic chat...



With blackjack and hookers?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> With blackjack and hookers?



Now, see? That one goes right over my head. (Maybe that's why I don't like all the puns, huh? I don't get half of them????)


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> Now, see? That one goes right over my head. (Maybe that's why I don't like all the puns, huh? I don't get half of them????)



I am also lost.

LOL


----------



## spud's_mum

Guys prepare for a cuteness overload:


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Now, see? That one goes right over my head. (Maybe that's why I don't like all the puns, huh? I don't get half of them????)




http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/im-going-to-build-my-own-theme-park-with-blackjack-and-hookers


----------



## jaizei

why Are so many clips ruined by being too long​


----------



## Yvonne G

Lunch time! Bye


----------



## mike taylor

Happy father's day .


----------



## Gillian M

Donna/Turbo said:


> How is everyone doing this morning? I never seem to be able to get on the forum any more.


So far so good, how are you? Haven't heard from you for quite long, why? For the above-mentioned reason?


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Chores completed: gutters cleared, outdoor furniture scrubbed down ready for re-oiling, lawn cut, basketball net and post decommissioned, conservatory roof cleaned and windows made filthy by cleaning the conservatory also cleaned. It's been a busy day for the 3 of us today.
> 
> Now time to watch Andy Murray in the Queen's tennis final before our father's day barbecue this evening



impressive!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So Gillian, I tried again, just now to reply to your pm. I hit send, or post, and it seemed as if it was, yet it's not there. I don't get it.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> No, I don't think you need to be watchful of how you post here in this thread. It's Jacqui and my problems not yours. We will just have to learn to skim over what we don't want to read.



Think I just need to longer post or read this thread. It no longer fun, but rather annoying. As for not being able to limit yourself on daily puns, I look at it as me limiting myself on language usage that is part of my normal talking, yet some may find it annoying. I guess it is just me who thinks once we know how irritating our writing is, we should police ourselves to avoid making others suffer


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> Maybe we should make a "pun" off topic chat...



I did suggest that, too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Traditional Sunday roast?
> Yummy!
> Enjoy.


It was and I did! Lovely afternoon! How about you?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn, hope you're fine and thanks your post. I'd like to send you a PM, if you're there.


Hi Gillian I am home now if you still want to PM me - if you have trouble let me know and I'll PM you - it seems to work that way around.
Hope you have had a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good, good, I've been teaching palaeontology this afternoon, no lunch, of course, but very enjoyable, ta.
Hungry now, eat in 25 mins or so.
They fire a cannon from the forts at each end of the medina to tell you when.
We're quite near the southern fort so you can't miss it.
Everybody jumps eight feet into the air.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, good, I've been teaching palaeontology this afternoon, no lunch, of course, but very enjoyable, ta.
> Hungry now, eat in 25 mins or so.
> They fire a cannon from the forts at each end of the medina to tell you when.
> We're quite near the southern fort so you can't miss it.
> Everybody jumps eight feet into the air.


What are you having tonight?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A haircut.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A haircut.



It's not official until you instagram it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It's not official until you instagram it.


I only have a vague idea what instagram is.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I only have a vague idea what instagram is.


It's explained in my blog. Just tweet or #whatisinstagram

Lol


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, good, I've been teaching palaeontology this afternoon, no lunch, of course, but very enjoyable, ta.
> Hungry now, eat in 25 mins or so.
> They fire a cannon from the forts at each end of the medina to tell you when.
> We're quite near the southern fort so you can't miss it.
> Everybody jumps eight feet into the air.


Hi. Did you break your fast? You must have by now. Hope it was something YUMMY, but not......
CHEESE!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Er.. actually tonight WAS cheese. 
Crackers, biscuits, crisps, pretzels and good old Coca cola.
And a cigarette.
We'll eat properly later.


----------



## Elohi

I love Instagram. I love pictures, And it delivers lol. 
I follow lots of reptile accounts. 
Glimpse of mine.


----------



## spud's_mum

Elohi said:


> I love Instagram. I love pictures, And it delivers lol.
> I follow lots of reptile accounts.
> Glimpse of mine.
> View attachment 135513
> 
> View attachment 135514


1000 followers! Omg! 

I wish my Instagram account was as good as that  
Mine is tortoise.on.insta
Shoutout for shoutout or follow for follow?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> I love Instagram. I love pictures, And it delivers lol.
> I follow lots of reptile accounts.
> Glimpse of mine.
> View attachment 135513
> 
> View attachment 135514


All looks far to complicated to me.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Er.. actually tonight WAS cheese.
> Crackers, biscuits, crisps, pretzels and good old Coca cola.
> And a cigarette.
> We'll eat properly later.


What about......
SOUP and WATER?


----------



## jaizei

Blogs are _so _2005. It's all about the vlogs now


----------



## Abdulla6169

I just came back from praying and it was really beautiful:
















I couldn't really take lots of pictures inside, I was in a hurry....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What about......
> SOUP and WATER?


Soup most days, but not tonight for a change.
Water? Bleuch! 
Never drink it.
Coffee, juice and pokey-pola.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Er.. actually tonight WAS cheese.
> Crackers, biscuits, crisps, pretzels and good old Coca cola.
> And a cigarette.
> We'll eat properly later.




Ever think about using this as a launching point to quit smoking? I know a couple guys that quit smoking basically because they forgot them while going fishing and the 10-12 hours without smoking was enough of a launch pad for them to quit completely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Blogs are _so _2005. It's all about the vlogs now


Nope, completely lost now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> What about......
> SOUP and WATER?


I just had soup, water, and a little meat and bread...


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, completely lost now.


You mean you don't know what a vlog is?!?!

It's a video blog.  lol


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> I just came back from praying and it was really beautiful:
> View attachment 135516
> 
> View attachment 135517
> 
> View attachment 135515
> 
> View attachment 135519
> 
> View attachment 135520
> 
> View attachment 135521
> 
> View attachment 135522
> 
> View attachment 135523
> 
> I couldn't really take lots of pictures inside, I was in a hurry....


Wonderful pics, they really are.

Abdulla, hope that my words did not hurt/uspet you in one of my posts.


----------



## leigti

AbdullaAli said:


> I just had soup, water, and a little meat and bread...


I read that too fast and thought it said soap and water.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I just came back from praying and it was really beautiful:
> View attachment 135516
> 
> View attachment 135517
> 
> View attachment 135515
> 
> View attachment 135519
> 
> View attachment 135520
> 
> View attachment 135521
> 
> View attachment 135522
> 
> View attachment 135523
> 
> I couldn't really take lots of pictures inside, I was in a hurry....


Very beautiful, they won't let me in the mosques here unfortunately.
It's okay to take pictures?


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> This is the ever continuing thread about anything and everything. A thread to come, relax, unwind, laugh, share your pain and your joys among fellow tortoise loving friends.





Well I haven't said too much about this pun problem today but it is obviously upsetting a few people here which certainly hasn't been the intention of me, Adam or any of the others who join in for a bit of fun. I thought we were well within the description of the initial posting above, and I do post here to relax, unwind and laugh after work and several people have said we also make them smile too. I love words and I love to play with words but I appreciate that not everyone has the same sense of humour and may not get our jokes, but they are not personal, racist, sexist or any other 'ist' that could cause offence.

As we are in different time zones most of our conversations take place when it is very quiet on the forum to entertain ourselves, but as soon as other people jump in we often stop and join in chat with them. Yes we may post a lot at quiet times but they are often only one liners and can be easily skimmed through.

There are some posts on here that I have not been particularly interested in reading either, but I wouldn't dream of telling anyone they are annoying or boring me, it is all part of the diversity of TFO - we are who we are.

However, having said all that, the last thing I want is to be the cause of any arguments or bad feeling and I apologise if while in pursuit of my own R & R I have stopped anyone else from relaxing unwinding and laughing, So I will try to curtail my humour and postings here in future and hope this solves the problem. Lyn[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


> Ever think about using this as a launching point to quit smoking? I know a couple guys that quit smoking basically because they forgot them while going fishing and the 10-12 hours without smoking was enough of a launch pad for them to quit completely.


Many smokers who fast during Ramadan take this as an opportunity to quit smoking, but believe me, it does not always work.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> I know a couple guys that quit smoking basically because they forgot them while going fishing and the 10-12 hours without smoking was enough of a launch pad for them to quit completely.


A story about a couple of quitters!!


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> I just came back from praying and it was really beautiful:
> View attachment 135516
> 
> View attachment 135517
> 
> View attachment 135515
> 
> View attachment 135519
> 
> View attachment 135520
> 
> View attachment 135521
> 
> View attachment 135522
> 
> View attachment 135523
> 
> I couldn't really take lots of pictures inside, I was in a hurry....


WHOA! Incredibly beautiful.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> I just came back from praying and it was really beautiful:
> View attachment 135516
> 
> View attachment 135517
> 
> View attachment 135515
> 
> View attachment 135519
> 
> View attachment 135520
> 
> View attachment 135521
> 
> View attachment 135522
> 
> View attachment 135523
> 
> I couldn't really take lots of pictures inside, I was in a hurry....


Wow Abdulla that really is beautiful - which mosque is that?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Ever think about using this as a launching point to quit smoking? I know a couple guys that quit smoking basically because they forgot them while going fishing and the 10-12 hours without smoking was enough of a launch pad for them to quit completely.


Nope.
Even TB and 107 days isolation in hospital didn't stop me.
I love smoking and if it kills me, so be it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

My sulcata just flashed me for the first time!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very beautiful, they won't let me in the mosques here unfortunately.
> It's okay to take pictures?


That's kinda unfair.... This is a tourist destination, so anyone can come. They even provide a hijabs for the female tourists. Taking pictures are allowed, why would they be banned?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> You mean you don't know what a vlog is?!?!
> 
> It's a video blog.  lol


Guessed it might be.
Gosh, how terrifying!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> Even TB and 107 days isolation in hospital didn't stop me.
> I love smoking and if it kills me, so be it.


GOD forbid!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Wow Abdulla that really is beautiful - which mosque is that?


Thanks... It's the Sheikh Zayed Mosque. It's an important landmark in the city.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> Even TB and 107 days isolation in hospital didn't stop me.
> I love smoking and if it kills me, so be it.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks... It's the Sheikh Zayed Mosque. It's an important landmark in the city.


It really is stunning.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Guessed it might be.
> Gosh, how terrifying!


You just have to find a YouTuber you like.... I can watch vlogs all day if I really wanted to.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hear, hear, well said, but don't leave the rest of us punners in the cold dark room. 
Silliness will prevail.


----------



## spud's_mum

AbdullaAli said:


> You just have to find a YouTuber you like.... I can watch vlogs all day if I really wanted to.


Watch fun for Louis!!!!!


----------



## Elohi

Mia likes my shoes. She just likes to be near them. lol. Or lay on them.


----------



## Lyn W

Elohi said:


> View attachment 135531
> 
> Mia likes my shoes. She just likes to be near them. lol. Or lay on them.
> View attachment 135532


You've bonded really quickly. That's lovely to see,


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A haircut.


Now that has LOTS of potential but I'm trying to be good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> That's kinda unfair.... This is a tourist destination, so anyone can come. They even provide a hijabs for the female tourists. Taking pictures are allowed, why would they be banned?


Here we have the Maliki school of Sunni which prohibits infidels from entering any mosque (though, bizarrely, just 2 in Morocco do).
Even foreign Muslims have difficulty in getting in sometimes.
Photography is frowned upon in mosques, even for Muslims.
Moroccans often don't like their pictures being taken, though that is changing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> You just have to find a YouTuber you like.... I can watch vlogs all day if I really wanted to.


I don't do YouTube either.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't do YouTube either.


Nor me - there just aren't enough hours in the day.......


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> Nor me - there just aren't enough hours in the day.......




Priorities..


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> View attachment 135531
> 
> Mia likes my shoes. She just likes to be near them. lol. Or lay on them.
> View attachment 135532


Shelly does that to me too . Silly tort


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't do YouTube either.


That's hard to believe.


----------



## jaizei

I could be working now. Or not. And TFOing or watching videos


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> View attachment 135531
> 
> Mia likes my shoes. She just likes to be near them. lol. Or lay on them.
> View attachment 135532


Nice shirt print.


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> I just had soup, water, and a little meat and bread...



I think this was an instance where the typo made it better.


----------



## JoesMum

AbdullaAli said:


> That's hard to believe.


Not to me it isn't. There was life before youtube, etc and many of us were born in that time... and can manage perfectly adequately without it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Now that has LOTS of potential but I'm trying to be good


Me too. 
Difficult, isn't it?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here we have the Maliki school of Sunni which prohibits infidels from entering any mosque (though, bizarrely, just 2 in Morocco do).
> Even foreign Muslims have difficulty in getting in sometimes.
> Photography is frowned upon in mosques, even for Muslims.
> Moroccans often don't like their pictures being taken, though that is changing.


Thats a bit extreme in my opinion, but it's their country, so who am I to judge?


----------



## Abdulla6169

JoesMum said:


> Not to me it isn't. There was life before youtube, etc and many of us were born in that time... and can manage perfectly adequately without it


Yes I agree. The Internet is a little addictive sometimes.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too.
> Difficult, isn't it?


Very!


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> I just came back from praying and it was really beautiful:
> View attachment 135516
> 
> View attachment 135517
> 
> View attachment 135515
> 
> View attachment 135519
> 
> View attachment 135520
> 
> View attachment 135521
> 
> View attachment 135522
> 
> View attachment 135523
> 
> I couldn't really take lots of pictures inside, I was in a hurry....


STUNNING!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too.
> Difficult, isn't it?


Hey! I was able to in regard to your sausage earlier …


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Shelly does that to me too . Silly tort


Yep, and Tidgy to me.
Silly tort.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> That's hard to believe.


I don't do anything like that.
I read news, science sites, that sort of thing, but this is the one and only forum, or chat thingy or whatever.
Did do another one once, for Doctor Who, but it was rubbish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Very!


Actually, i first typed 'Hard, isn't it?' then thought, perhaps not.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't do anything like that.
> I read news, science sites, that sort of thing, but this is the one and only forum, or chat thingy or whatever.
> Did do another one once, for Doctor Who, but it was rubbish.


When I was a kid we had a metal rubbish bin with a lid and I used to be terrified of going past it at night in case it turned into a Dalek. I could probably have invented the first transformers - if only I knew then what I know now!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, i first typed 'Hard, isn't it?' then thought, perhaps not.


Do they do slapped wrist emoticom thingy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey! I was able to in regard to your sausage earlier …


We're all being very restrained tonight.
In fact i should be restrained, probably.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> When I was a kid we had a metal rubbish bin with a lid and I used to be terrified of going past it at night in case it turned into a Dalek. I could probably have invented the first transformers - if only I knew then what I know now!


I had a Dalek that transformed into a rubbish bin.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I had a Dalek that transformed into a rubbish bin.


Get thee behind me!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Get thee behind me!!!!


I did, I did, I did.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm not saying anything to that last conversation.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm going to have to go - I'm finding it far too difficult not being myself.
So I'm off to find myself - I hope I'm still where I left me.

Keep smiling, have a good night everyone and probably see you tomorrow.
Nighty Night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I'm not saying anything to that last conversation.


Missed that one.
brilliant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to have to go - I'm finding it far too difficult not being myself.
> So I'm off to find myself - I hope I'm still where I left me.
> 
> Keep smiling, have a good night everyone and probably see you tomorrow.
> Nighty Night!


Nighty-night, I've never managed to find myself, but I find someone for bringing their library book back late, once.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nighty-night, I've never managed to find myself, but I find someone for bringing their library book back late, once.


I'm off to find my self............ not my shelf.....!
Ta ta for now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm off to find my self............ not my shelf.....!
> Ta ta for now.


Ta ra, don't be shelfish.


----------



## tortdad

Gravel around the perimeter, mulch in half and 4 hides. They are exploring right now. A few more plants (need to decided what's best) and a soak area and it's complete.


----------



## Killerrookie

tortdad said:


> View attachment 135537
> 
> View attachment 135538
> 
> 
> Gravel around the perimeter, mulch in half and 4 hides. They are exploring right now. A few more plants (need to decided what's best) and a soak area and it's complete.


Boxies?


----------



## DawnH

Lord, please help me not to kill my children today.

In Jesus' name.

Amen.

(Someone please delete this if the authorities come. I am grabbing my counselor/referee hat and heading back into the thick of things... Please find me if I do not return by tomorrow night.)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

DawnH said:


> Lord, please help me not to kill my children today.
> 
> In Jesus' name.
> 
> Amen.
> 
> (Someone please delete this if the authorities come. I am grabbing my counselor/referee hat and heading back into the thick of things... Please find me if I do not return by tomorrow night.)


All the best.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hey guys.


----------



## Abdulla6169

DawnH said:


> Lord, please help me not to kill my children today.
> 
> In Jesus' name.
> 
> Amen.
> 
> (Someone please delete this if the authorities come. I am grabbing my counselor/referee hat and heading back into the thick of things... Please find me if I do not return by tomorrow night.)


Children drive crazy.... They're cute from a distance though.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey guys.
> View attachment 135544


Hello! I'm fine. How about you?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello! I'm fine. How about you?


Fabulous, of course...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Fabulous, of course...


Glad you feel awesome!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey guys.
> View attachment 135544


Evening, fabulous Yellow.


----------



## DawnH

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> All the best.



All's well. I have them scrubbin' baseboards so they can have some time and think about being kind to each other.

Mom: 1
Kids: 0

*insert evil laugh here*


----------



## bouaboua

Good Afternoon TFO. 

Waking up to a raining day, A Typhoon are approaching that give us a cooler day of 90's instead of close to 100's


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> I just came back from praying and it was really beautiful:
> View attachment 135516
> 
> View attachment 135517
> 
> View attachment 135515
> 
> View attachment 135519
> 
> View attachment 135520
> 
> View attachment 135521
> 
> View attachment 135522
> 
> View attachment 135523
> 
> I couldn't really take lots of pictures inside, I was in a hurry....



That is a gorgeous place!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, fabulous Yellow.


How's Wifey?


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello! I'm fine. How about you?


Hello Abdulla. How are you??


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> View attachment 135537
> 
> View attachment 135538
> 
> 
> Gravel around the perimeter, mulch in half and 4 hides. They are exploring right now. A few more plants (need to decided what's best) and a soak area and it's complete.



Very nice. I'll bet they're going to be very happy in there.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good Afternoon TFO.
> 
> Waking up to a raining day, A Typhoon are approaching that give us a cooler day of 90's instead of close to 100's
> 
> View attachment 135547



Wow! That certainly isn't the mental picture I had of China.


----------



## Moozillion

DawnH said:


> All's well. I have them scrubbin' baseboards so they can have some time and think about being kind to each other.
> 
> Mom: 1
> Kids: 0
> 
> *insert evil laugh here*


WOO HOO!!!


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> View attachment 135537
> 
> View attachment 135538
> 
> 
> Gravel around the perimeter, mulch in half and 4 hides. They are exploring right now. A few more plants (need to decided what's best) and a soak area and it's complete.


That looks awesome ! I see a cement pond in your future .


----------



## mike taylor

Going to San Antonio next weekend . For Roller Derby if anyone lives close .


----------



## Myroli

mike taylor said:


> Going to San Antonio next weekend . For Roller Derby if anyone lives close .


I do, but I work saturday


----------



## mike taylor

It's fun to drink beers and watch girls crash into each other .


----------



## DawnH

mike taylor said:


> That looks awesome ! I see a cement pond in your future .



Okay, talk to me about the cement pond. I know how to make a (technically) bird bath (converted Tuleo water/bath) out of a large leaf (elephant ear) with cement. I have seen the ponds and am curious as to how that is done. Dig a hole, line with plastic wrap, pour cement, spread it out and up the sides, let cure and VIOLA?!?? Any neat ideas on how to reuse them once you have 10 in different sizes due to a growing Sulcata (I guess I should just get more torts so they don't go to waste, huh?)


----------



## mike taylor

I built my pond big because I have 70/80 pound tortoises . If you have smaller torts just wait .


----------



## mike taylor

This is my pond . Dig a hole put rebar in it . Mix the cement dry so you can form the pond .Let it dry for a day or so . Then you a sealant . Fill with water and enjoy .


----------



## tortadise

mike taylor said:


> This is my pond . Dig a hole put rebar in it . Mix the cement dry so you can form the pond .Let it dry for a day or so . Then you a sealant . Fill with water and enjoy .


Cool. You ready for some box turtles yet? Kevin said he was going to be out of town when I visit July 10th, so figured you could hang on to them and or keep them hahahaha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How's Wifey?


Much better, thanks for asking.
Still coughing a bit, but almost back to her usual wonderful self.


----------



## mike taylor

tortadise said:


> Cool. You ready for some box turtles yet? Kevin said he was going to be out of town when I visit July 10th, so figured you could hang on to them and or keep them hahahaha.


If Kevin wants them I'll keep them for him . I don't want them . ha-ha


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> That looks awesome ! I see a cement pond in your future .


The old lady doesn't want another cement pond. I told her I don't see why not since its inside the new enclosure so in looking for a trash can lid or something I can use.


----------



## tortadise

mike taylor said:


> If Kevin wants them I'll keep them for him . I don't want them . ha-ha


Oh come on. I don't think Kevin wants them all.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> This is my pond . Dig a hole put rebar in it . Mix the cement dry so you can form the pond .Let it dry for a day or so . Then you a sealant . Fill with water and enjoy .




Love it Mike!!


----------



## Momof4

We are still in Yosemite with my family and I think my husband has had it with my Dad. It's kinda uncomfortable.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> The old lady doesn't want another cement pond. I told her I don't see why not since its inside the new enclosure so in looking for a trash can lid or something I can use.



Who's the "old lady" your wife?


----------



## tortdad

DawnH said:


> Okay, talk to me about the cement pond. I know how to make a (technically) bird bath (converted Tuleo water/bath) out of a large leaf (elephant ear) with cement. I have seen the ponds and am curious as to how that is done. Dig a hole, line with plastic wrap, pour cement, spread it out and up the sides, let cure and VIOLA?!?? Any neat ideas on how to reuse them once you have 10 in different sizes due to a growing Sulcata (I guess I should just get more torts so they don't go to waste, huh?)



I dug a hole 4' wide 6' long and 6" deep. I lined the edges with rocks about 6" in diameter and poured the cement over them and on the bottom. Smoothed it out and done. No plastic on the bottom, no rebar, no sealants. Works great


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Who's the "old lady" your wife?


Yep


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> We are still in Yosemite with my family and I think my husband has had it with my Dad. It's kinda uncomfortable.


Hopefully not too uncomfortable?


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hopefully not too uncomfortable?



Not to bad, my dad is kinda of a negative person who complains about the government, crowds, regulations, taxes etc! It gets old. He also takes cheap shots at us. Not sure why but we are good.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Us? U.S. As in tortoise keepers? Sorry you know me…


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
At least it is morning here.
In fact it's 5:07Am


----------



## ZEROPILOT

What did you seal your ponds with?
I used Fiberglass resin. It worked but it was expensive. And one had to be redone when the cement shrank. (It hadn't cured yet) The resin popped out liken a plastic bowl.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Boy. A sleepy bunch this morning!
Have a nice day. 
I'll be back later in the day.


----------



## Gillian M

Good afternoon tort owners and of course.......BELOVED TORTS!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hear, hear, well said, but don't leave the rest of us punners in the cold dark room.
> Silliness will prevail.


Silliness from......???


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to have to go - I'm finding it far too difficult not being myself.
> So I'm off to find myself - I hope I'm still where I left me.
> 
> Keep smiling, have a good night everyone and probably see you tomorrow.
> Nighty Night!


Good afternoon Lyn, hope you had a good night's sleep. How are you and Lola?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to have to go - I'm finding it far too difficult not being myself.
> So I'm off to find myself - I hope I'm still where I left me.
> 
> Keep smiling, have a good night everyone and probably see you tomorrow.
> Nighty Night!


Good afternoon Lyn, hope you had a good night's sleep. How are you and Lola?


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey guys.
> View attachment 135544


Hi. I was fine till I saw that pic! (Joking).


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here we have the Maliki school of Sunni which prohibits infidels from entering any mosque (though, bizarrely, just 2 in Morocco do).
> Even foreign Muslims have difficulty in getting in sometimes.
> Photography is frowned upon in mosques, even for Muslims.
> Moroccans often don't like their pictures being taken, though that is changing.


I wonder why non-Arab Muslims have difficultyin entring a mosque. Afer all, it's religion that counts here, NOT NATIONALITY, with all my respect to everyone at the forum. Do you have any idea why, Adam?


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> I'm not saying anything to that last conversation.


I can understand you.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Children drive crazy.... They're cute from a distance though.





AbdullaAli said:


> Children drive crazy.... They're cute from a distance though.


Good afternoon Abdulla, glad to hear you're well.

As for children being cute ONLY from a distance, well.....I BET you'll change your mind once you have YOUR OWN. Mark my words: I know how EMOTIONAL Arabs are, generally speaking of course.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Much better, thanks for asking.
> Still coughing a bit, but almost back to her usual wonderful self.


Glad to hear that. Please send her my best regards, again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Silliness from......???


Anyone who wants to be silly.
Good afternoon, Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyone who wants to be silly.
> Good afternoon, Gillian.


Hi again Adam.

I can assure you it's NOT me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I wonder why non-Arab Muslims have difficultyin entring a mosque. Afer all, it's religion that counts here, NOT NATIONALITY, with all my respect to everyone at the forum. Do you have any idea why, Adam?


Sometimes, if they don't think from your appearance that you're an Arab or don't recognize you, they will question you about your beliefs.
One of my Moroccan friends was stopped entering a mosque and accused of being French.(he is a Moroccan Berber).
Silly because there are many French Muslims anyway.
he had to show his ID card.


----------



## JAYGEE

Just got a call from my that my grandma is in the hospital again ad she probably isn't gonna make it much longer. 

Im really sad but I know she will be better off and pain free. Im trying to get myself together in order to go see her but I dont know if I can. I don't want to see her like that and I dont want the last time I see her to be of her laying in a hospital bed in my memory.

I tend to push my away from family members who are old because I dont deal will with death. 

[emoji24]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JAYGEE said:


> Just got a call from my that my grandma is in the hospital again ad she probably isn't gonna make it much longer.
> 
> Im really sad but I know she will be better off and pain free. Im trying to get myself together in order to go see her but I dont know if I can. I don't want to see her like that and I dont want the last time I see her to be of her laying in a hospital bed in my memory.
> 
> I tend to push my away from family members who are old because I dont deal will with death.
> 
> [emoji24]


I completely understand.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JAYGEE said:


> Just got a call from my that my grandma is in the hospital again ad she probably isn't gonna make it much longer.
> 
> Im really sad but I know she will be better off and pain free. Im trying to get myself together in order to go see her but I dont know if I can. I don't want to see her like that and I dont want the last time I see her to be of her laying in a hospital bed in my memory.
> 
> I tend to push my away from family members who are old because I dont deal will with death.
> 
> [emoji24]


Good afternoon, Jaygee.
I remember this too, it's very hard.
I'm the same, and only went to see my grandma after she'd passed, she wouldn't have recognized me anyway.
I am sorry you are going through this.
Hugs and best wishes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I completely understand.


Good morning, Ed.
Decent weekend?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> We are still in Yosemite with my family and I think my husband has had it with my Dad. It's kinda uncomfortable.



Yeah, old people can be that way. Set in their ways and sometimes hard to get along with. Well you should be heading home now, so things will be better, right?


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> I dug a hole 4' wide 6' long and 6" deep. I lined the edges with rocks about 6" in diameter and poured the cement over them and on the bottom. Smoothed it out and done. No plastic on the bottom, no rebar, no sealants. Works great



I basically did the same thing about 10 years ago for my box turtles. It leaks now and the cement is starting to degrade and crumble. When I re-do it I'm going to figure out a more permanent solution.


----------



## DawnH

JAYGEE said:


> Just got a call from my that my grandma is in the hospital again ad she probably isn't gonna make it much longer.
> 
> Im really sad but I know she will be better off and pain free. Im trying to get myself together in order to go see her but I dont know if I can. I don't want to see her like that and I dont want the last time I see her to be of her laying in a hospital bed in my memory.
> 
> I tend to push my away from family members who are old because I dont deal will with death.
> 
> [emoji24]



I'm so sorry. I do that as well. I can tell you from experience, I regret it. My grandmother was sick and I just couldn't see her at the very end. I really didn't think it would matter but years later I am still filled with regret. I am sure she would love to see you. As far as getting yourself together in order to see her, take that process one minute at a time. Break it up in tiny steps and soon it will be over with . All those good memories will outweigh this last one. I can promise you.


----------



## Yvonne G

JAYGEE said:


> Just got a call from my that my grandma is in the hospital again ad she probably isn't gonna make it much longer.
> 
> Im really sad but I know she will be better off and pain free. Im trying to get myself together in order to go see her but I dont know if I can. I don't want to see her like that and I dont want the last time I see her to be of her laying in a hospital bed in my memory.
> 
> I tend to push my away from family members who are old because I dont deal will with death.
> 
> [emoji24]



Speaking for myself: I would not want anyone to see me if I were real sick. I would just want to be left alone. If I were in hospital and dying, I would appreciate a card or a sentimental gift letting me know you're thinking about me, but would not like to have visitors. But I'm pretty much a loner. Your G-ma might not be like me at all. Can she talk on the phone? Maybe a phone call would be as good as a personal visit.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, old people can be that way. Set in their ways and sometimes hard to get along with. Well you should be heading home now, so things will be better, right?



Leaving in a few minutes. Hoping to be home before 4pm.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Leaving in a few minutes. Hoping to be home before 4pm.


Safe trip home.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sometimes, if they don't think from your appearance that you're an Arab or don't recognize you, they will question you about your beliefs.
> One of my Moroccan friends was stopped entering a mosque and accused of being French.(he is a Moroccan Berber).
> Silly because there are many French Muslims anyway.
> he had to show his ID card.


Oh yes, they can ask for one's ID card, that I know. Mind you the ID does not necessarily state one's religion. And as you said, there are European and American Muslims. What of Indonesia....the largest Muslim population in the world?! Are Indonesians not to entre mosques becuase they are not Arabs? GOD! And don't forget there are Chrsitian Arabs though they are a tiny minority.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed.
> Decent weekend?


Step FATHERS DAY sucks!
You?
The rest of the weekend was O.K.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Step FATHERS DAY sucks!
> You?
> The rest of the weekend was O.K.


Hi Ed, glad to hear you're back, and that your weekend was fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Step FATHERS DAY sucks!
> You?
> The rest of the weekend was O.K.


No kids, so Father's Day means little to me, though I note that wifey got a card from Tidgy on Mother's Day and I got nothing.
Nasty Tidgy.
Good weekend, yes, ta.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks Gillian!
You always cheer me up.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm only a father when someone needs a new car or can't pay the rent...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

O.K.
I'm vented.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I had some neighborhood kids over to do the ZOO thing. Fish ponds and the tortoises.
It was a hit! 
Now I'm doing something like an arch to go over my pathway and I'm gonna train the grapevine to climb on it.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm only a father when someone needs a new car or can't pay the rent...


Please take it easy Ed, please cheer up.All children are like that nowadays: life is very hard, and INFLATION RATE is nowhere near income. I am NOT defending them, ok? If you need to talk, I am ALL LISTENING EARS. 

Tried to send you a PM, but once again I didn't manage. It gave me the following message:
'An error occured: you cannot begin a conversation with the word "Zeropilot'" but I HAD TO insert you name didn't I?!


----------



## Moozillion

JAYGEE said:


> Just got a call from my that my grandma is in the hospital again ad she probably isn't gonna make it much longer.
> 
> Im really sad but I know she will be better off and pain free. Im trying to get myself together in order to go see her but I dont know if I can. I don't want to see her like that and I dont want the last time I see her to be of her laying in a hospital bed in my memory.
> 
> I tend to push my away from family members who are old because I dont deal will with death.
> 
> [emoji24]


So sorry to hear about your grandmother.  
Dealing with death, especially in people we are close to is SOOOOO hard. I typically avoid funerals because I'm pretty useless: I cry the whole time, which doesn't help anybody, especially the bereaved.


----------



## DawnH

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm only a father when someone needs a new car or can't pay the rent...



You can adopt me.


----------



## DawnH

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had some neighborhood kids over to do the ZOO thing. Fish ponds and the tortoises.
> It was a hit!
> Now I'm doing something like an arch to go over my pathway and I'm gonna train the grapevine to climb on it.



Oh man, I bet that was a blast!


----------



## DawnH

Monday blues. Whose got it? I know I do.

Someone post a joke or happy story, SOMETHING!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man! How absolutely frustrating!!! I was reading my emails on an Outlook account that I have and an ad for Skype took over my screen. There was no way to "X" out of it, and "esc" didn't work either. I couldn't use the back arrow. Nothing worked. I had to go completely out of the 'net and start over. And it happened again. I Googled how to get rid of skype pop=ups and did what it told me. I hope it works. I don't even have skype on my computer, but it kept telling me to ask someone to join me. So irritating. I suppose I now have a stupid virus. I'm going to go fix lunch and run a scan.


----------



## DawnH

My 11 year old made this today. I thought it was pretty cute.


----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man! How absolutely frustrating!!! I was reading my emails on an Outlook account that I have and an ad for Skype took over my screen. There was no way to "X" out of it, and "esc" didn't work either. I couldn't use the back arrow. Nothing worked. I had to go completely out of the 'net and start over. And it happened again. I Googled how to get rid of skype pop=ups and did what it told me. I hope it works. I don't even have skype on my computer, but it kept telling me to ask someone to join me. So irritating. I suppose I now have a stupid virus. I'm going to go fix lunch and run a scan.




I hate that. I would def. run an update on your software, then scan.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> So sorry to hear about your grandmother.
> Dealing with death, especially in people we are close to is SOOOOO hard. I typically avoid funerals because I'm pretty useless: I cry the whole time, which doesn't help anybody, especially the bereaved.


Hi. That......EMOTIONAL?? I am anything but, and that is what is keeping me going I presume: EMOTIONLESS!!


----------



## Gillian M

DawnH said:


> Monday blues. Whose got it? I know I do.
> 
> Someone post a joke or happy story, SOMETHING!



You're right Dawn: we need something less sad.


----------



## Gillian M

DawnH said:


> You can adopt me.


And your husband and your children and and and.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, tortoise ticklers.
Just bin outside circuit training with Tidgy.
She WILL become the first tortoise to run a four minute mile, but only if you're not looking, so I don't know how they'll judge it.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, tortoise ticklers.
> Just bin outside circuit training with Tidgy.
> She WILL become the first tortoise to run a four minute mile, but only if you're not looking, so I don't know how they'll judge it.


Well done TIDGY!

And hi Adam. Have you eaten? I guess you did.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Well done TIDGY!
> 
> And hi Adam. Have you eaten? I guess you did.


Hi, Gillian, not eaten yet.
Another hour and three quarters yet, I'm afraid.
Hungry!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian, not eaten yet.
> Another hour and three quarters yet, I'm afraid.
> Hungry!!!


GOD! Not yet? You must be very hungry. Here, those fasting broke their fast about 1.5 hours ago. Take a rest, try to get some sleep to 'kill' time when fasting and the day is SO SO LONG. Sorry Adam and hope I haven't disturbed you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No, I'm good, don't sleep much,so I'm reading a bit.
It all becomes quite easy and habitual after the first couple of days.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I'm good, don't sleep much,so I'm reading a bit.
> It all becomes quite easy and habitual after the first couple of days.


Glad to hear you're fine. Many of those fasting here, sleep 90% of the time if Rmadan comes in JUNE, JULY and AUGUST, due to:

a) a very long day
b) thirst more than hunger


----------



## DawnH

Gillian Moore said:


> And your husband and your children and and and.....



Nope. Just me. It'll be "easier."


----------



## Gillian M

DawnH said:


> Nope. Just me. It'll be "easier."


I'll talk MATHEMATICS: if a person were to adopt ONLY you, then the amount of money would NOT be divided by three/four/five people....it'd ALL be 'YOURS!"


----------



## ZEROPILOT

hello. The work day is done. I end with two hours of sitting in the office trying to be kind to people on the telephone.
Good time to look busy by getting on the tortoise forum.
I'm in so a much better mood now.


----------



## DawnH

Gillian Moore said:


> I'll talk MATHEMATICS: if a person were to adopt ONLY you, then the amount of money would NOT be divided by three/four/five people....it'd ALL be 'YOURS!"



I KNOW! The blonde is not natural!! (har har.)


----------



## DawnH

ZEROPILOT said:


> hello. The work day is done. I end with two hours of sitting in the office trying to be kind to people on the telephone.
> Good time to look busy by getting on the tortoise forum.
> I'm in so a much better mood now.




[email protected] to be kind... I seriously just did a very un-lady like bark laugh reading that.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you're fine. Many of those fasting here, sleep 90% of the time if Rmadan comes in JUNE, JULY and AUGUST, due to:
> 
> a) a very long day
> b) thirst more than hunger


Same here, but not me, I think it's a bit of a cheat, and don't sleep much anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> hello. The work day is done. I end with two hours of sitting in the office trying to be kind to people on the telephone.
> Good time to look busy by getting on the tortoise forum.
> I'm in so a much better mood now.


Good, I managed to get a bulb post in as you noticed, so I'm happy too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No backlash?
I'm still shaken from that last coiled bulb debate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Only when I do it myself when i'm naughty.


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> I think smarchh might be insane act normal


Insane in the brain


----------



## smarch

Moozillion said:


> How can such a tough broad look so impish, too??!?!


Gotta stay kinda cute. Literally since Wednesday I fell pretty darn hard for one of the guys on staff. His accent melted my heart and I realized after a few days with him that I actually do love him. Unfortunately once the race is packed up he's back on the road


----------



## ZEROPILOT

A shame.
falling in love is always fun.
,I'm also a sucker for accents. (In my case a Brittish womans accent!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey has the sexiest British accent possible.
So hot.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> A shame.
> falling in love is always fun.
> ,I'm also a sucker for accents. (In my case a Brittish womans accent!)


As a British woman, I find that amusing. There is a HUGE range of accents in Britain... even within a few miles


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My untrained American ear thinks that they are ALL music.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It makes sense because us SOUTHERNERS can tell more or less where someone else with a southern accent comes from. Carolinas, Tennessee area, Texas, etc.


----------



## smarch

Well on top of doing the race Saturday I also did it Sunday... Twice! So a total of 3 times this weekend! And this course was about 8.5 miles! I now currently feel like I got hit by several trucks and am walking like an elderly person, but feel so accomplished. Yeah in case you can't tell we kinda had a mud fight right before the finish.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> hello. The work day is done. I end with two hours of sitting in the office trying to be kind to people on the telephone.
> Good time to look busy by getting on the tortoise forum.
> I'm in so a much better mood now.


Hello Ed. Please, please CHEER UP!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey has the sexiest British accent possible.
> So hot.


VERY NICE


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Looks like a lot of fun Smarch!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It makes sense because us SOUTHERNERS can tell more or less where someone else with a southern accent comes from. Carolinas, Tennessee area, Texas, etc.


Yep, i'd not have a clue.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Ed. Please, please CHEER UP!


I'm no crankier than usual.


----------



## smarch

ZEROPILOT said:


> A shame.
> falling in love is always fun.
> ,I'm also a sucker for accents. (In my case a Brittish womans accent!)


Well honestly everything about falling for him was technically wrong. I don't like guys (... But trust me I thought long and hard and he is the only time there's EVER been an exception!) he's significantly older than me, like 10 or more years. Yet still I am literally in love with him.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> It makes sense because us SOUTHERNERS can tell more or less where someone else with a southern accent comes from. Carolinas, Tennessee area, Texas, etc.


But the area of Texas is about three times that of Great Britain as a whole. A Kent accent doesn't sound like a London one 40 miles away and a Glaswegian one at the other end of the country is so different it's almost another language  Do you have that kind of variety within a state?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Same here, but not me, I think it's a bit of a cheat, and don't sleep much anyway.


Hi AGAIN Adam. I guess by now you have eaten. Hope you're now better.

I understand you: fasting does NOT mean sleeping all day long, but at the same time I also understand those fasting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Well honestly everything about falling for him was technically wrong. I don't like guys (... But trust me I thought long and hard and he is the only time there's EVER been an exception!) he's significantly older than me, like 10 or more years. Yet still I am literally in love with him.


And he's leaving after seeing you rolling about in the mud?
Crazy guy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi AGAIN Adam. I guess by now you have eaten. Hope you're now better.
> 
> I understand you: fasting does NOT mean sleeping all day long, but at the same time I also understand those fasting.


Goodness, Gillian, you're more impatient than I am.
Stop reminding me!
10 more minutes.


----------



## smarch

ZEROPILOT said:


> It makes sense because us SOUTHERNERS can tell more or less where someone else with a southern accent comes from. Carolinas, Tennessee area, Texas, etc.


It was literally hard to figure out the accent, but his voice is the sexiest this world will ever know. I know it's northern but it's also like eastern and western at the same time. But it's so confusing because something I realized but didn't want to comprehend was it also had that twang that some people who are flamboyant have. Literally though I just want to listen to him talk for my entire life. But I figured it was not only inappropriate to try to make a move, I also realized I have no clue how to especially with a man.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, Gillian, you're more impatient than I am.
> Stop reminding me!
> 10 more minutes.


Oh VERY VERY VERY SORRY!!

I won't talk to you till later on ok?


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And he's leaving after seeing you rolling about in the mud?
> Crazy guy.


Rolling around in the mud in just a sports bra of all things!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

smarch said:


> Well honestly everything about falling for him was technically wrong. I don't like guys (... But trust me I thought long and hard and he is the only time there's EVER been an exception!) he's significantly older than me, like 10 or more years. Yet still I am literally in love with him.


You can't help who you fall for.
And don't knock the older guy thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh VERY VERY VERY SORRY!!
> 
> I won't talk to you till later on ok?


I'm joking, Gillian my friend.
it's all fine.
Cannon's just gone off as I speak so time to tuck in.
Yummy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Rolling around in the mud in just a sports bra of all things!


I have to confess, i did rather notice that, yes.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> But the area of Texas is about three times that of Great Britain as a whole. A Kent accent doesn't sound like a London one 40 miles away and a Glaswegian one at the other end of the country is so different it's almost another language  Do you have that kind of variety within a state?


No. But there are areas that have really done a number on English. I'd need an interpreter.
I've heard the proper English and I've heard the "dead common" English. I like the sound of it all.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Folks. How is everyone today?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Folks. How is everyone today?


Howdy!
Better the later it gets.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm joking, Gillian my friend.
> it's all fine.
> Cannon's just gone off as I speak so time to tuck in.
> Yummy!


Bon appetite as the French say. Enjoy your meal.

You sounded serious and very serious.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Folks. How is everyone today?


Evening, Yellow, i'm fine and dandy, thanks for asking.
Good day?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Is there really a cannon involved?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Bon appetite as the French say. Enjoy your meal.
> 
> You sounded serious and very serious.


Rarely serious on this thread, rarely.


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Folks. How is everyone today?


So far so good, how are you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello Miss Gillian!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Rarely serious on this thread, rarely.


Ok, that makes things even clearer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is there really a cannon involved?


Yep, two actually.
At each end of the city, on top of the hills are old French forts.
Each of them fires a cannon to tell you it's time to eat and then the muezzin call to prayers from 700 mosques.
Later at 1am they sound again to wake up the women to prepare food, then at about 3am to tell you all to stop eating.
And we live at the bottom of one of the hills. 
It's very loud and everyone jumps out of their skins.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello Miss Gillian!


Hello. I've a strong feeling tht you are now in a better mood, aren't you.

By the way, you did NOT answer me: HOW on earth am I to send yo a PM, or am I to forget the matter?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is there really a cannon involved?


Oh yes there is, believe it or not.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

We have P.M threads already created. You can just ad a comment onto one that exists already. I'll send you one.
I


Gillian Moore said:


> Hello. I've a strong feeling tht you are now in a better mood, aren't you.
> 
> By the way, you did NOT answer me: HOW on earth am I to send yo a PM, or am I to forget the matter?


P.M. sent................


----------



## spud's_mum

Hi guys, what you all up to?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> We have P.M threads already created. You can just ad a comment onto one that exists already. I'll send you one.
> I
> 
> P.M. sent................


Thanks very much ED.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night folks.
Gotta go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi guys, what you all up to?


eating.
Yummy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night folks.
> Gotta go.


Night Ed, hope the cannon don't wake you up.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> So far so good, how are you?


Just fine!
Any rain recently?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is there really a cannon involved?


Non-canonical.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night folks.
> Gotta go.


Goodnight! 

I have terrible timing.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night folks.
> Gotta go.


Good night and.....SWEET DREAMS!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi guys, what you all up to?





Really, though... it's pouring here, so the car show my work has on Monday's is cancelled, so they don't need me  
...

What are you doing?


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Goodnight!
> 
> I have terrible timing.


Why? if I may ask.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Non-canonical.


balls.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> Why? if I may ask.


ZERO always seems to be here in the day, and I'm not usually on later, like MomOf4 and AzTortMom , hardly here in the mornings, so I miss Jacqui and Yvonne too.
You guys are always here, though


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi guys, what you all up to?


Talking to you guys, nothing else: OLI is in deep sleep.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> balls.





Ah, my... And I just watched a Tonight Show episode where the monologue was all about balls, too...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Rain is killing it here! The river will flood soon, and that's never good...


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. But there are areas that have really done a number on English. I'd need an interpreter.
> I've heard the proper English and I've heard the "dead common" English. I like the sound of it all.



I'm a fan of Australian and Cockney accents.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Rain is killing it here! The river will flood soon, and that's never good...


Crikey, so much rain in some places over there!
it's the middle of summer.
Really hope all's ok for you and everyone else there.


----------



## spud's_mum

Completely off topic and I apologise if your bored of seeing pics of spud but:

spud was enjoying some cucumber yesterday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My uncle was a conductor.
He got struck by lightning.
But we all need electricity.
otherwise we'd be watching TV by candlelight.


----------



## jaizei

spudthetortoise said:


> Completely off topic and I apologise if your bored of seeing pics of spud but:
> View attachment 135626
> spud was enjoying some cucumber yesterday




That just means he has good taste.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Completely off topic and I apologise if your bored of seeing pics of spud but:
> View attachment 135626
> spud was enjoying some cucumber yesterday


A lovely pic....anything but boring.


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> It makes sense because us SOUTHERNERS can tell more or less where someone else with a southern accent comes from. Carolinas, Tennessee area, Texas, etc.




I might be defective then.


----------



## Gillian M

Am exhausted and it's time to go to bed.

So.....GOOD NIGHT and SWEET DREAMS to everyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Am exhausted and it's time to go to bed.
> 
> So.....GOOD NIGHT and SWEET DREAMS to everyone.


Sweet dreams to you too, Gillian.
Kisses from Tidgy to Oli for when he wakes up.


----------



## Abdulla6169

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is there really a cannon involved?


We have two in our city too.... They're used because it's become a tradition. But I've never heard them go off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> We have two in our city too.... They're used because it's become a tradition. But I've never heard them go off.


Evening, Abdulla, ours echo all around the valley, really loud.
And we can see both forts from the terrace and for the farther one, you can see the smoke a couple of seconds before you here it.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> But the area of Texas is about three times that of Great Britain as a whole. A Kent accent doesn't sound like a London one 40 miles away and a Glaswegian one at the other end of the country is so different it's almost another language  Do you have that kind of variety within a state?


In Louisiana we have that kind of differential. I don't know other states well enough to know about them. A New Orleans accent, especially the Irish Channel accent, is distinctly different than the rest of the state but it's very local, so you wouldn't know unless you had lived here a good while. 
The Chalmette area, just south of New Orleans, has it's own accent; and of course the Cajuns have theirs. 
Some Cajun accents are different than others, depending on the region. There is a Cajun doc at the hospital where I work. Sometimes we get an older country Cajun person whose English is really bad so Dr. Trahan translates for us when he can. But sometimes they can't even understand each other if they're from two very different areas. But the Cajun accent as a whole is dying out. I know older people for whom Cajun French was their first language, but when they went to school they would be punished if they spoke French. Some groups are working to keep it alive and functional. I love a Cajun accent but I can't tell you the areas within that.


----------



## Yvonne G

One of our more obscure cable channels (H&I) has been showing old TV shows and I've gotten hooked on NYPD Blue. Talk about accents!!! They all sound like mobsters!!

(Damn I love Sipowicz. I love the way the writers write for his character; I love the character's dialog; I love the way Dennis Franz plays the character. I just love him!!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> In Louisiana we have that kind of differential. I don't know other states well enough to know about them. A New Orleans accent, especially the Irish Channel accent, is distinctly different than the rest of the state but it's very local, so you wouldn't know unless you had lived here a good while.
> The Chalmette area, just south of New Orleans, has it's own accent; and of course the Cajuns have theirs.
> Some Cajun accents are different than others, depending on the region. There is a Cajun doc at the hospital where I work. Sometimes we get an older country Cajun person whose English is really bad so Dr. Trahan translates for us when he can. But sometimes they can't even understand each other if they're from two very different areas. But the Cajun accent as a whole is dying out. I know older people for whom Cajun French was their first language, but when they went to school they would be punished if they spoke French. Some groups are working to keep it alive and functional. I love a Cajun accent but I can't tell you the areas within that.


Very interesting, Bea.
They have an Irish Channel in New Orleans? Where the Irish settlers arrived I suppose.
How are you today.


----------



## Moozillion

Yes. New Orleans was quite a melting pot for a couple of centuries. 
Interestingly enough, there was a big immigration of Italians many years ago, and about half went to New York and half went to New Orleans for several decades, and those accents evolved similarly!!! I have had friends who are New Orleans natives get mistaken for New Yorkers when they traveled elsewhere due to the remarkable similarities of the accent!!! Since New Orleans was very Catholic from its founding due to the French, and the rest of the state is largely Protestant, immigrating Italians were drawn to the New Orleans area. 

Well, I'm about to head off to work. Yes, it's almost 5:00 pm here, but if I do the 2 hour drive tonight up to the room I rent near work, then I have a much easier start to my day than when I get up at 4:00 am, drive for an hour and a half then work 8 hours. 

See you later, alligators!!!


----------



## Moozillion

...and for our foreign members who may not know, when we say "see you later, alligator!" you may choose to say "in a while, crocodile!"


----------



## DawnH

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Folks. How is everyone today?



I have spent my free time today researching how to build a tort shed/greenhouse for cold weather even though I still live in Texas and have no home in a colder climate. Methinks I am avoiding this whole "lets get ready for a garage sale" thing...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ...and for our foreign members who may not know, when we say "see you later, alligator!" you may choose to say "in a while, crocodile!"


I was just going to say that!! 
Oh well.
In a wee, little Bea.


----------



## dmmj

Bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored


----------



## dmmj

Did I mention I am bored?


----------



## jaizei

You know what they say....


----------



## dmmj

Bored people go insane?


----------



## dmmj

Silly rabbit tricks are for grownups


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

You need a lot of boreds to build a hut.


----------



## dmmj

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You need a lot of boreds to build a hut.


Oh sure make fun of my situation it's okay.


----------



## dmmj

Bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored I prefer to be bound bored bored bored bored bored bored


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So what's up with the rabbit tricks ?


----------



## dmmj

Did you get the subliminal message


----------



## dmmj

Trix's are for kids tricks are for adults


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And Harvey ?


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> Bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored I prefer to be bound bored bored bored bored bored bored



David, are you bored?


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> David, are you bored?


No, why do you ask?


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> Did you get the subliminal message



You'd rather be hand-cuffed to the bed post by a dominatrix than bored?


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> You'd rather be hand-cuffed to the bed post by a dominatrix than bored?


Pretty much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Me too, actually.


----------



## Momof4

What guy wouldn't?


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> No, why do you ask?



Just curious.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> What guy wouldn't?


Evening, Kathy.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Kathy.



Hi Adam! Are you eating yet?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yep, it's 12.15am here so can eat until about 3.15 am and then nothing 'til 7.45 tomorrow evening.
So I've got three hours now to fill up and drink lots of juice and coffee.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, it's 12.15am here so can eat until about 3.15 am and then nothing 'til 7.45 tomorrow evening.
> So I've got three hours now to fill up and drink lots of juice and coffee.




Oh boy, I would have literally died from starvation


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's not being able to drink water for 16 and a half hours in 85°F to 100°F average that's the killer.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kathy, will you ever forgive me? Today was just completely nuckin futs as the kids say today…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Got our forced air fixed just before the record breaking 100° temps hit and set up water delivery for tomorrow or day after. Yay me! I got to take a shower even!


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Got our forced air fixed just before the record breaking 100° temps hit and set up water delivery for tomorrow or day after. Yay me! I got to take a shower even!



Maybe it's just me, but I'm curious - what was wrong with it?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I'm curious - what was wrong with it?


Which?


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Which?



AC


----------



## jaizei

Alright, so like 5 years ago, I offered my sister $1000 to get her hair cut/styled like Justin Bieber and to keep it that way for a year. But she unwisely didn't take me up on it. The other day she mentioned/remembered the deal and I'm thinking now I may be able to talk her into it or something similar. 

The problem is that the Beiber is dated and I don't think it'd be funny anymore. I don't know if there's something currently comparable. I need suggestions.


----------



## tortadise

jaizei said:


> Alright, so like 5 years ago, I offered my sister $1000 to get her hair cut/styled like Justin Bieber and to keep it that way for a year. But she unwisely didn't take me up on it. The other day she mentioned/remembered the deal and I'm thinking now I may be able to talk her into it or something similar.
> 
> The problem is that the Beiber is dated and I don't think it'd be funny anymore. I don't know if there's something currently comparable. I need suggestions.


Yeah she lost her time frame I'd say. I have no idea what's in style or who's the "it". I don't have cable, nor pay attention to inline media atoll.


----------



## dmmj

Haha haha haha haha haha haha haha haha haha haha their coming to take me away.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> AC


A couple fuses had blown and a few oz. low of gas. Cleaned the coils so the draw was steadier as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Alright, so like 5 years ago, I offered my sister $1000 to get her hair cut/styled like Justin Bieber and to keep it that way for a year. But she unwisely didn't take me up on it. The other day she mentioned/remembered the deal and I'm thinking now I may be able to talk her into it or something similar.
> 
> The problem is that the Beiber is dated and I don't think it'd be funny anymore. I don't know if there's something currently comparable. I need suggestions.


I'm afraid I don't even know what Justin Beiber looks like although I've heard of him.
No help here I'm afraid.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

70's Glenn Cambell


----------



## dmmj

Bieber was a plague unleashed on us by our so called Canadian friends


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kathy, will you ever forgive me? Today was just completely nuckin futs as the kids say today…




Of course I do!!! Don't sweat it


----------



## mike taylor

I fixed my ac also . Then put new handlebars on my Motorcycle . Drank a lot of ice tea . The tea made me have a lot of tea pee ! Ha-ha


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> Bieber was a plague unleashed on us by our so called Canadian friends



Our national supply of Selena Gomez will never be safe while he's in our midst.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Of course I do!!! Don't sweat it


You home yet?


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You home yet?


You home ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> You home ?


As it were.


----------



## mike taylor

It's funny I sold my last motorcycle a year and a half ago and totally quit hanging out in my garage . Now I have a new one I'm in my garage all the time . Even have an ice box in there . Now I need to get a TV and ac unit . ha-ha


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You home yet?



Yes, I am.


----------



## Elohi

I get to participate in the parent relay race next week during my daughters swim meet. I might be a little excited.


----------



## Yvonne G

Whoa...it's way past my bedtime. I have to get up at 5a tomorrow to get ready and take my daughter to have an endoscopy done. Time to go to beddy bye for me!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Night Yvonne


----------



## dmmj

Ugh endoscopy I now no what alien anal probing feels like


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My daughter is an endoscopy tech. Great job that. Needless to say you can imagine the topic of discussion when she's with her old dad.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> Oh boy, I would have literally died from starvation


Here we can't eat from 4:00 am to 7:15 pm. 
It's not that hard, it's the boredom that kills sometimes....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning Abdulla!


----------



## Abdulla6169

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning Abdulla!


Morning Ed!  how are you today?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

O.K.
For about the last week, I haven't felt so great.
But thanks.
You?


----------



## Abdulla6169

ZEROPILOT said:


> O.K.
> For about the last week, I haven't felt so great.
> But thanks.
> You?


I'm just relaxing.... It's about 1:00 pm, so I'm going to watch GoT to kill some time.  I really hope you feel better soon!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey.


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey.


Hey Nick! How are you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks. Good morning.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, all. 
It's another beautiful day.
May all your tortoises stretch like starfish in happiness.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> Ugh endoscopy I now no what alien anal probing feels like



This endoscopy is going down her throat.


----------



## Gillian M

Good afternoon all!


----------



## Gillian M

dmmj said:


> Bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored


Why why why why?

I am too, but no as bored as you seem to be.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> This endoscopy is going down her throat.


I hope they clean the camera/probe thing really good first…


----------



## Elohi

Good morning. 
You know what is strange?
Every single morning for I can't even remember how long now, I wake up with a song in my head. Always different than the morning before but some songs do repeat. 'Evenflow' by Pearl Jam has been one that repeats. 
This morning it's 'Freshmen' by The Verve Pipe. 
Does anyone else wake up with music in their mind every morning?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yep, I've had 'Peter Cushing Lives in Whitstable', stuck in my head for about four days.
Starting to annoy me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Here we can't eat from 4:00 am to 7:15 pm.
> It's not that hard, it's the boredom that kills sometimes....


Morning Abdulla.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've no idea what those songs even are. Maybe if you hummed a few bars I'd recognize them?


----------



## mike taylor

I have other things happening in the morning . hahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

HUmHUMhum-hum hum-humhumhum
hum hum hum
hum hum hum hum
?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Good morning.
> You know what is strange?
> Every single morning for I can't even remember how long now, I wake up with a song in my head. Always different than the morning before but some songs do repeat. 'Evenflow' by Pearl Jam has been one that repeats.
> This morning it's 'Freshmen' by The Verve Pipe.
> Does anyone else wake up with music in their mind every morning?


It happens to me when I take tests....


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> It happens to me when I take tests....


And I also have a lot of really big déjà vu's when I'm traveling or experiencing big life changes. (Not related but it popped into my head lol)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm waiting to see the blue house by the coast that I've got stuck in my head. Been a few weeks I've been seeing it.


----------



## Gillian M

Hello tort owners, torts and turtles.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning/hello Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Afternoon, Gillian, afternoon, Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sweet dreams to you too, Gillian.
> Kisses from Tidgy to Oli for when he wakes up.


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. How are you all? Well, I really do hope. And what is the weather like in Morocco? Here it is not too hot or June (luckily for those fasting): temp reached a MAXIMUM of 28 degrees Celcius in Amman. Therefore, I went ou tfor some shopping, returrned home and FINALLY took OLI for a 'walk' in the sun. How did you spend you day? Still fasting?


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning/hello Gillian.


Hi Ken, hope you're fine. It is afternoon here: it's 5.15pm now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I hope they clean the camera/probe thing really good first…



I had that thought too, as the procedure is at the same place where we get our colonoscopies done. Yuck, huh?


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Good morning.
> You know what is strange?
> Every single morning for I can't even remember how long now, I wake up with a song in my head. Always different than the morning before but some songs do repeat. 'Evenflow' by Pearl Jam has been one that repeats.
> This morning it's 'Freshmen' by The Verve Pipe.
> Does anyone else wake up with music in their mind every morning?



This really is strange, Monica, because that's been happening to me too. All my tunes have been real old ones like from the '40's.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> We have two in our city too.... They're used because it's become a tradition. But I've never heard them go off.


Good afternoon Abdulla, hope you're well. Fasting?

Canons are also used here but not always can I hear them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. How are you all? Well, I really do hope. And what is the weather like in Morocco? Here it is not too hot or June (luckily for those fasting): temp reached a MAXIMUM of 28 degrees Celcius in Amman. Therefore, I went ou tfor some shopping, returrned home and FINALLY took OLI for a 'walk' in the sun. How did you spend you day? Still fasting?


Still fasting.
Wifey's reading, Tidgy has just eaten loads and is dozing in the sun.
I'm sorting through some old stuff.
31°C here, so quite reasonable also.
Did you buy cheese?


----------



## Gillian M

dmmj said:


> Did I mention I am bored?


No, not yet!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Abdulla, hope you're well. Fasting?
> 
> Canons are also used here but not always can I hear them.


Good afternoon to you too. 
Yes I'm fasting.... It's easy. You have to get used to it, and I don't really mind being hungry or thirsty.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I had that thought too, as the procedure is at the same place where we get our colonoscopies done. Yuck, huh?



Ewww, bad visual!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Good afternoon to you too.
> Yes I'm fasting.... It's easy. You have to get used to it, and I don't really mind being hungry or thirsty.


Yeah, it's not bad after the first day or two. Becomes routine.
Afternoon, Abdulla.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still fasting.
> Wifey's reading, Tidgy has just eaten loads and is dozing in the sun.
> I'm sorting through some old stuff.
> 31°C here, so quite reasonable also.
> Did you buy cheese?


Although you're joking, but, YES I did buy.......CHEESE....'YUMMY!' says Adam.
Even Oli is fast asleep in the sun, after today's 'walk.'

Regards to you and Wifey, and KISSES to Tidgy from Oli when they both wake up.


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> Good afternoon to you too.
> Yes I'm fasting.... It's easy. You have to get used to it, and I don't really mind being hungry or thirsty.


For how long is the fast?


----------



## Elohi

And can I please get a little sunshine up in this place? GAH! My poor tortoises.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Although you're joking, but, YES I did buy.......CHEESE....'YUMMY!' says Adam.
> Even Oli is fast asleep in the sun, after today's 'walk.'
> 
> Regards to you and Wifey, and KISSES to Tidgy from Oli when they both wake up.


Adam says, "YUMMY! "


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Good afternoon to you too.
> Yes I'm fasting.... It's easy. You have to get used to it, and I don't really mind being hungry or thirsty.


Very many of those who fast here, say your same words: 'It's easy, you get used to it' and so on. I cannot imagine HOW one doesn't get hungry, let alone THIRSTY IN VERY HOT and LONG SUMMER days. If that's the case...GOOD for you!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> For how long is the fast?


4:00 am to 7:00 pm. So about 15 hours with no food or water. I think.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!! It's so nice to be home and sleep in my own bed!! 
My poor daughter got sick as we hit Fresno after 4 days of curvy roads in the mountains and she gets sick on the way home! 
My pet sitter always leaves us a nice note and she told us our dog brought in a rabbit and dropped it right next to her 7 yr old daughter! 
The gross part was they put it in our trash bin instead of chucking it over the fence!! It smells so bad the bin is up at the street! 

Wow, Yvonne and Ken were up late last night!!


----------



## Gillian M

Elohi said:


> For how long is the fast?


From sunrise to sunset. Obviously the number of hours differ from on place to another, and are VERY MUCH LONGER in Summer.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> 4:00 am to 7:00 pm. So about 15 hours with no food or water. I think.


Adbulla, you've forgotten.....NO SIGARETTES!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!! It's so nice to be home and sleep in my own bed!!
> My poor daughter got sick as we hit Fresno after 4 days of curvy roads in the mountains and she gets sick on the way home!
> My pet sitter always leaves us a nice note and she told us our dog brought in a rabbit and dropped it right next to her 7 yr old daughter!
> The gross part was they put it in our trash bin instead of chucking it over the fence!! It smells so bad the bin is up at the street!
> 
> Wow, Yvonne and Ken were up late last night!!


Glad to hear you're back home safe and sound.

Sorry that your daughter felt sick, and sincerely hope that she's now better, so please be kind enough to answer my alert. Thank you.


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you're back home safe and sound.
> 
> Sorry that your daughter felt sick, and sincerely hope that she's now better, so please be kind enough to answer my alert. Thank you.



She is better. It was not a pretty sight though. 
What alert Gillian?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Is the fast in effect to demonstrate to a light degree that a common human can try to show devotion to the prophet by denial of the things of the flesh?


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is the fast in effect to demonstrate to a light degree that a common human can try to show devotion to the prophet by denial of the things of the flesh?



That is deep Ken!


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> She is better. It was not a pretty sight though.
> What alert Gillian?


GREAT to hear she's better!

You've answered Kathy: I just wanted to hear that your daughter's better, and SHE IS!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I have other things happening in the morning . hahaha



There's only way to take care of that


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is the fast in effect to demonstrate to a light degree that a common human can try to show devotion to the prophet by denial of the things of the flesh?


No. Fasting is there so we can feel what the poor and needy live every single day....


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Whoa...it's way past my bedtime. I have to get up at 5a tomorrow to get ready and take my daughter to have an endoscopy done. Time to go to beddy bye for me!



What a nice mom! I hope the test is uneventful and goes smoothly.


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> GREAT to hear she's better!
> 
> You've answered Kathy: I just wanted to hear that your daughter's better, and SHE IS!




Just motion sickness! She ate a hamburger a few hours later and she was fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is the fast in effect to demonstrate to a light degree that a common human can try to show devotion to the prophet by denial of the things of the flesh?


Yes, but also because in the month of Ramadan the Gates of Heaven are said to be opened and all the Devils and Satan are chained up in Hell.
So it's a time to be good as the Devil is not about to tempt you.
If people are bad, it is them who are being evil, they can't blame Shaitan.(Iblis).


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, but also because in the month of Ramadan the Gates of Heaven are said to be opened and all the Devils and Satan are chained up in Hell.
> So it's a time to be good as the Devil is not about to tempt you.
> If people are bad, it is them who are being evil, they can't blame Shaitan.(Iblis).


I think it's because everyone is fasting, the Gates of Heaven are said to be opened and all the Devils and Satan are chained up in Hell. 
But what do I know?


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> There's only way to take care of that


Yes indeed one way . But the wife isn't a morning person .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> That is deep Ken!


I didn't really know how to word this as a text. Oral communication is so much superior.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I think it's because everyone is fasting, the Gates of Heaven are said to be opened and all the Devils and Satan are chained up in Hell.
> But what do I know?


Probably a lot more than me.
Also, of course, it's the month when the Qur'an was first revealed and Muslims are encouraged to read it during this time.
I do.
Is that right, Abdulla?


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah,It was deep Ken . Now start digging yourself out .haha


----------



## mike taylor

(.)(.) Boobies !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> (.)(.) Boobies !


Yaaaayyyy!
The return of boobies!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably a lot more than me.
> Also, of course, it's the month when the Qur'an was first revealed and Muslims are encouraged to read it during this time.
> I do.
> Is that right, Abdulla?


I THINK you are right Adam. Goodness....you know more than Muslims do about Islam, (touch wood).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I THINK you are right Adam. Goodness....you know more than Muslims do about Islam, (touch wood).


Not sure about that, Gillian, but I try to learn as best as I can.
Many people here can't read and most of those who can don't, so I have an advantage.


----------



## mike taylor

Rule breakers !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Sorry, Mike.
Yep, better stop. 
Boobies!


----------



## mike taylor

Ha-ha I was joking . I'm trying to get back to the forum more . I like being on here . I missed out on a lot !


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> What a nice mom! I hope the test is uneventful and goes smoothly.



She's had it done before. Says it leaves her throat mighty sore for several days after. She's losing weight and is very low on iron in spite of being on iron pills for quite the while.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Ha-ha I was joking . I'm trying to get back to the forum more . I like being on here . I missed out on a lot !


It's very good to have you back.
We missed out on a lot of that humour of yours too.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah ,I'm a funny guy .But my looks aren't everything .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No, there's your torts.


----------



## mike taylor

They are much better looking than I my friend .


----------



## Abdulla6169

For Mike and the other chatters:
╭━━╮╱╱╱╱╱╱╭╮
┃╭╮┃╱╱╱╱╱╱┃┃
┃╰╯╰┳━━┳━━┫╰━╮
┃╭━╮┃╭╮┃╭╮┃╭╮┃
┃╰━╯┃╰╯┃╰╯┃╰╯┃
╰━━━┻━━┻━━┻━━╯

I hope it works. 
Edit- I wrote the word "boob" but it's not that clear.


----------



## Yvonne G

Would that be a "thumbs up"?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> For Mike and the other chatters:
> ╭━━╮╱╱╱╱╱╱╭╮
> ┃╭╮┃╱╱╱╱╱╱┃┃
> ┃╰╯╰┳━━┳━━┫╰━╮
> ┃╭━╮┃╭╮┃╭╮┃╭╮┃
> ┃╰━╯┃╰╯┃╰╯┃╰╯┃
> ╰━━━┻━━┻━━┻━━╯
> 
> I hope it works.
> Edit- I wrote the word "boob" but it's not that clear.


It looks like a train.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It looks like a train.


It looked clearer when I typed it. 


*sigh*


----------



## Yvonne G

Wait...it's for Mike, so maybe it's a roller derby track??? No...it's a garage full of Harleys!! Yeah, that's what it is.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, you needed spaces between the letters. But now you've said it, I can see it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I can read it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh no! Are you saying Mike is a boob?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good afternoon, all.
Just taking a short lunch break and checking in.
I was reading about the dreaming thing and since I don't have to look any of you in the eye and be embarrassed, I'll let you know that in my dreams I can both fly and pass through walls.
In fact in some dreams I have a VEGAS act and I can make the audience fly. 
Now you all know that I am nuts!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

At 6'2" and 250 pounds, it would make for quite a sight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon, all.
> Just taking a short lunch break and checking in.
> I was reading about the dreaming thing and since I don't have to look any of you in the eye and be embarrassed, I'll let you know that in my dreams I can both fly and pass through walls.
> In fact in some dreams I have a VEGAS act and I can make the audience fly.
> Now you all know that I am nuts!


I think we knew before.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi all just popping in for a quick catch up. Hope you are all well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi all just popping in for a quick catch up. Hope you are all well.


Hi, Lyn, all's well here in Morocco.
Getting lots of work done?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Lyn, all's well here in Morocco.
> Getting lots of work done?


Busy, busy week! We are having French week in school so lots of activities all about France - obviously  Today we had a French breakfast, boules learnt some body parts in French, and copied some Matisse 'painting with scissors' art, I'll be trying to flog them on ebay to add to my pension fund!
Also have 5 hours of restraining techniques training after school - so you know what you were saying about being restrained the other night? Well it could be me turning up!
On top of all that canoeing tomorrow which should be great fun, although the kids tend to think of themselves as passengers or we end up going in circles, but I am looking forward to it.
Any teaching for you this week?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

If you start flogging children on ebay, you'll be in a lot of trouble.
I love canoeing and going around in circles is all part of the fun.
No teaching till Saturday and Sunday, then off to the south to hunt some tortoises.
(as in try to find them, no shooting or spearing involved.)


----------



## JoesMum

Flogging children is generally discouraged- not just on eBay. My last Safeguarding training was quite clear on that


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If you start flogging children on ebay, you'll be in a lot of trouble.
> I love canoeing and going around in circles is all part of the fun.
> No teaching till Saturday and Sunday, then off to the south to hunt some tortoises.
> (as in try to find them, no shooting or spearing involved.)


I don't think I'd get that much for them really, or they may be returned and I would have to pay the cash back - and possibly even more as compensation for the damage they cause.
Is that the trip you postponed recently? That would be lovely to see torts in the wild.
Glad to hear no animals will be harmed in the making of this holiday


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Flogging children is generally discouraged- not just on eBay. My last Safeguarding training was quite clear on that


Never mind the children - sometimes feel as if I am flogging a dead horse but - count to ten, deep breath, then start again. ( I love then really - but don't tell them they'll think I've gone soft)


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> Busy, busy week! We are having French week in school so lots of activities all about France - obviously  Today we had a French breakfast, boules learnt some body parts in French, and copied some Matisse 'painting with scissors' art, I'll be trying to flog them on ebay to add to my pension fund!
> Also have 5 hours of restraining techniques training after school - so you know what you were saying about being restrained the other night? Well it could be me turning up!
> On top of all that canoeing tomorrow which should be great fun, although the kids tend to think of themselves as passengers or we end up going in circles, but I am looking forward to it.
> Any teaching for you this week?




French toast?!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't think I'd get that much for them really, or they may be returned and I would have to pay the cash back - and possibly even more as compensation for the damage they cause.
> Is that the trip you postponed recently? That would be lovely to see torts in the wild.
> Glad to hear no animals will be harmed in the making of this holiday


Only camels.
yes, it's the postponed trip, though going in Ramadan is frankly silly.


----------



## Lyn W

Oui monsieur! Add pain au chocolat, crepes, ham, fruit, croissants cheese brie and (something else} plus pastries - delicious!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Flogging children is generally discouraged- not just on eBay. My last Safeguarding training was quite clear on that


I don't know
All this P.C. stuff.
They'll ban children climbing up chimneys to clean them next.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Never mind the children - sometimes feel as if I am flogging a dead horse but - count to ten, deep breath, then start again. ( I love then really - but don't tell them they'll think I've gone soft)


You're doing lots of flogging today, you'll get tired.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only camels.
> yes, it's the postponed trip, though going in Ramadan is frankly silly.


Well you won't have to pay for a B&B - just a B.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oui monsieur! Add pain au chocolat, crepes, ham, fruit, croissants cheese brie and (something else} plus pastries - delicious!


Your French sort of became English in the middle there.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't know
> All this P.C. stuff.
> They'll ban children climbing up chimneys to clean them next.


.....and stop them working down the pits. Oh hang on a minute - there aren't any left!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not sure about that, Gillian, but I try to learn as best as I can.
> Many people here can't read and most of those who can don't, so I have an advantage.


Illiteracy?! Till this day? I have noticed one thing here in Jordan: even those who have very high university degrees from ABROAD just DO NOT READ, and I haven't understood WHY. It's not a matter of time, as they claim. Why and how do people in Europe and U.S.A find time to read? It may be the way they get brought up, with all my respect to everyone.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Your French sort of became English in the middle there.


Couldn't remember the French for fruit. Think ham is gambon and cheese I know is fromage - but the fruit had me stumped - and my brackets are in the wrong place.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Illiteracy?! Till this day? I have noticed one thing here in Jordan: even those who have very high university degrees from ABROAD just DO NOT READ, and I haven't understood WHY. It's not a matter of time, as they claim. Why and how do people in Europe and U.S.A find time to read? It may be the way they get brought up, with all my respect to everyone.


You're right, Gillian, some countries have a reading culture and some don't.
The kids here are not encouraged to read when they're young, so never get the fun of it.
They read here when they have to, if at all, not when they want to.
Reading for pleasure is considered weird and a waste of time.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think we knew before.


I didn't!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Couldn't remember the French for fruit. Think ham is gambon and cheese I know is fromage - but the fruit had me stumped - and my brackets are in the wrong place.


jambon and fruit is fruit, but pronounced froo-ee.
Or something.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Illiteracy?! Till this day? I have noticed one thing here in Jordan: even those who have very high university degrees from ABROAD just DO NOT READ, and I haven't understood WHY. It's not a matter of time, as they claim. Why and how do people in Europe and U.S.A find time to read? It may be the way they get brought up, with all my respect to everyone.


Hi Gillian how are you today?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Couldn't remember the French for fruit. Think ham is gambon and cheese I know is fromage - but the fruit had me stumped - and my brackets are in the wrong place.


jambon et fromage. Ham and cheese and fruit is... Fruit! I worked in France for a while when I was a student. 

Except Adam best me to it


----------



## Momof4

Why is it that I feel like kid at Christmas when I see a shipment notification in my inbox?!?!?!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> jambon and fruit is fruit, but pronounced froo-ee.
> Or something.


Ah that's it- think I confused it with the actor Michael Gambon he often hams it up on stage.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're right, Gillian, some countries have a reading culture and some don't.
> The kids here are not encouraged to read when they're young, so never get the fun of it.
> They read here when they have to, if at all, not when they want to.
> Reading for pleasure is considered weird and a waste of time.


You're right Adam: children only read when they HAVE TO, i.e: when they have....EXAMINATIONS. And they don't really learn much in such a case. Therefore they grow up thinking: 'Reading is something we are/were obliged to do.' Too bad, isn't it?


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Why is it that I feel like kid at Christmas when I see a shipment notification in my inbox?!?!?!


It could either be excitement or relief that something' s on its way and you won't have to wait much longer. I feel the same.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian how are you today?


Good evening Lyn. Am fine thanks. I took Oli out for a 'walk' in the sun. Temperature was below average, so we managed to stay outside for quite a while.

How are you, and what about Lola. Hope you're both fine, with....hols approaching. What are you planning to do during your Summer hols?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ah that's it- think I confused it with the actor Michael Gambon he often hams it up on stage.


No he doesn't!
He's brilliant, I actually had an article published saying what a super actor he was and his performance on that particular occasion.
But I would have gone for the pun, too.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn. Am fine thanks. I took Oli out for a 'walk' in the sun. Temperature was below average, so we managed to stay outside for quite a while.
> 
> How are you, and what about Lola. Hope you're both fine, with....hols approaching. What are you planning to do during your Summer hols?


Sounds likeyYou and Oli have had a very nice day. It has been very warm and sunny here today too. Yes another 3 and half weeks to go then we finish for summer. I'm not planning on going anywhere as don't have a tortoise sitter and want to make a bigger safer enclosure for Lola. May even manage to get the builders in to do some work on mine too. So it will be a busy holiday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You're right Adam: children only read when they HAVE TO, i.e: when they have....EXAMINATIONS. And they don't really learn much in such a case. Therefore they grow up thinking: 'Reading is something we are/were obliged to do.' Too bad, isn't it?


It's a tragedy.
They don't know what they're missing.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Sounds likeyYou and Oli have had a very nice day. It has been


Yes, definitely. True that I love HOT weather, but when it's too hot I can't leave home unless necessary. We get warned of....SUN STROKES.

Lyn, it seems that your above post is incomplete.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a tragedy.
> They don't know what they're missing.


I love to do the classics and some Shakespeare with my class. We did the story version of Macbeth at the start of the year and they loved it - the witches, a ghost, murder madness and even now one of them will quote the witches chant - usually in my cooking lessons - can't think why!
They also loved Treasure Island and are amazed there is another version of the Muppets film!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes, definitely. True that I love HOT weather, but when it's too hot I can't leave home unless necessary. We get warned of....SUN STROKES.
> 
> Lyn, it seems that your above post is incomplete.


Thanks Gillian, I posted before I'd finished but have edited so it should be OK now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> R
> 
> I love to do the classics and some Shakespeare with my class. We did the story version of Macbeth at the start of the year and they loved it - the witches, a ghost, murder madness and even now one of them will quote the witches chant - usually in my cooking lessons - can't think why!
> They also loved Treasure Island and are amazed there is another version of the Muppets film!


Not seen the Muppets' version.
'Fire burn and cauldron bubble', eh? 
Glad they liked it, it's my favourite, after Lear.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a tragedy.
> They don't know what they're missing.


Talking of which many years ago I was doing Macbeth with a Year 8 class and we had talked about the different types of plays Shakespeare wrote comedies, histories, tragedies etc and they seemed to grasp it quite well. However one English lesson when I had an inspector in observing, I asked if they could remember what a tragedy was. The hand of one little girl shot up and she said 'It's when the feeling's gone and you can't go on'
The inspector couldn't keep a straight face and had to leave - she was last seen giggling down the corridor.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not seen the Muppets' version.
> 'Fire burn and cauldron bubble', eh?
> Glad they liked it, it's my favourite, after Lear.


Mine too then Hamlet.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No he doesn't!
> He's brilliant, I actually had an article published saying what a super actor he was and his performance on that particular occasion.
> But I would have gone for the pun, too.


You're right he is one of my favourites too he is the least hammy actor I know of - even if his name is bit like jambon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Talking of which many years ago I was doing Macbeth with a Year 8 class and we had talked about the different types of plays Shakespeare wrote comedies, histories, tragedies etc and they seemed to grasp it quite well. However one English lesson when I had an inspector in observing, I asked if they could remember what a tragedy was. The hand of one little girl shot up and she said 'It's when the feeling's gone and you can't go on'
> The inspector couldn't keep a straight face and had to leave - she was last seen giggling down the corridor.


One of wifey's favourites, I would have had difficulty keeping a straight face, also.
You and I seem to like the tragedies, though I did Mercutio on stage a couple of times and loved it.
Great part to play if you like overacting. 
Now, I AM hammy.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One of wifey's favourites, I would have had difficulty keeping a straight face, also.
> You and I seem to like the tragedies, though I did Mercutio on stage a couple of times and loved it.
> Great part to play if you like overacting.
> Now, I AM hammy.


As well as cheesy? You've got the makings of a good toasted sandwich there. I do like A Midsummer Nights Dream too. Poor Mercutio! Were you in Am Dram or was it a bit more serious?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

These stories are almost 100% overlooked in American schools.
Replaced by Cheesy books like "The Cay" and "Black Beauty".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> As well as cheesy? You've got the makings of a good toasted sandwich there. I do like A Midsummer Nights Dream too. Poor Mercutio! Were you in Am Dram or was it a bit more serious?


Just university stuff and local theatre, nothing special.
Though I did a Doctor Who spin audio adventure off with a couple of the companions and got to kill wifey.
Hurray!
She was a professional actress, did loads for the BBC in the 70's and 80's mainly.


----------



## mike taylor

AbdullaAli said:


> For Mike and the other chatters:
> ╭━━╮╱╱╱╱╱╱╭╮
> ┃╭╮┃╱╱╱╱╱╱┃┃
> ┃╰╯╰┳━━┳━━┫╰━╮
> ┃╭━╮┃╭╮┃╭╮┃╭╮┃
> ┃╰━╯┃╰╯┃╰╯┃╰╯┃
> ╰━━━┻━━┻━━┻━━╯
> 
> I hope it works.
> Edit- I wrote the word "boob" but it's not that clear.


I see it clearly .


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just university stuff and local theatre, nothing special.
> Though I did a Doctor Who spin audio adventure off with a couple of the companions and got to kill wifey.
> Hurray!
> She was a professional actress, did loads for the BBC in the 70's and 80's mainly.


That explains her great voice and accent?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> These stories are almost 100% overlooked in American schools.
> Replaced by Cheesy books like "The Cay" and "Black Beauty".


I quite like 'Black Beauty", though it's pretty cheesy.
Not the good sort of cheesy. 
Don't know "The Cay".


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Those are the only required reading books here in our school district. Kind of embarrassing.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Wait...it's for Mike, so maybe it's a roller derby track??? No...it's a garage full of Harleys!! Yeah, that's what it is.


I wish I had a garage full of Harleys . Right now there's only two . Mine and my sons Harleys . I'm trying to buy a 1977 shovel head off a buddy . Just because it was made the same year as myself . Plus shovel heads are bad *** . haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Those are the only required reading books here in our school district. Kind of embarrassing.


WHAT?????? 
Crikey!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> WHAT??????
> Crikey!


The only ones I have seen distributed to the children, anyway.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I quite like 'Black Beauty", though it's pretty cheesy.
> Not the good sort of cheesy.
> Don't know "The Cay".


No I don't know that one either.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just checked. There are actually dozens. All cheesy.
The only classics are Frankenstein and The grapes of wrath


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Those are the only required reading books here in our school district. Kind of embarrassing.


Hi Ed are you having a good day?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yes. Thanks. And yourself?


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> I love to do the classics and some Shakespeare with my class. We did the story version of Macbeth at the start of the year and they loved it - the witches, a ghost, murder madness and even now one of them will quote the witches chant - usually in my cooking lessons - can't think why!
> They also loved Treasure Island and are amazed there is another version of the Muppets film!


I LOOOOVE "Muppet Treasure Island!" I memorized a bunch of the songs and even bought the movie on video! 
My favorite song in it is "Cabin Fever!"  I love their silly humor- and Tim Curry was perfect as Long John Silver!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just checked. There are actually dozens. All cheesy.
> The only classics are Frankenstein and The grapes of wrath


I love Frankenstein too but a little too scary for my lot I've never read The Grapes of Wrath but drunk plenty of the stuff they make with them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I LOOOOVE "Muppet Treasure Island!" I memorized a bunch of the songs and even bought the movie on video!
> My favorite song in it is "Cabin Fever!"  I love their silly humor- and Tim Curry was perfect as Long John Silver!!!!


Tim Curry's in it.
Oh, goodness gracious, probably worth a watch, then.
Hi, Bea.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. Thanks. And yourself?


Yes thanks - bit busy but I prefer it like that. There's never a dull moment in work.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Work is the only part of my life that actually IS dull. Go figure!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tim Curry's in it.
> Oh, goodness gracious, probably worth a watch, then.
> Hi, Bea.


Hi, Adam!
Goofing off briefly, then back at it.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> I LOOOOVE "Muppet Treasure Island!" I memorized a bunch of the songs and even bought the movie on video!
> My favorite song in it is "Cabin Fever!"  I love their silly humor- and Tim Curry was perfect as Long John Silver!!!!


I haven't seen it yet but our last video player in school has bitten the dust and the Muppets is the only version I can find in the shops on dvd at the moment, so may end up watching it if Amazon don't have it as I promised the kids they could watch the film of TI.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Work is the only part of my life that actually IS dull. Go figure!


Other way around for me .Since I've become a tort keeper I have become something of a recluse and work is often the only place I get to speak to humans and here of course.


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> I haven't seen it yet but our last video player in school has bitten the dust and the Muppets is the only version I can find in the shops on dvd at the moment, so may end up watching it if Amazon don't have it as I promised the kids they could watch the film of TI.




You could just watch LOST instead. I think it's the same basic premise. Good v evil, polar bears, smoke monsters and others


----------



## ZEROPILOT

mike taylor said:


> I wish I had a garage full of Harleys . Right now there's only two . Mine and my sons Harleys . I'm trying to buy a 1977 shovel head off a buddy . Just because it was made the same year as myself . Plus shovel heads are bad *** . haha


Last year at this time I had seven bikes stuffed into my one car garage with a washer, dryer and a trailer. (Folding trailer)
Be careful what you wish for. Every bike show I went to, I bought one.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> It could either be excitement or relief that something' s on its way and you won't have to wait much longer. I feel the same.



Definitely exciting!!! I will share tomorrow!


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> You could just watch LOST instead. I think it's the same basic premise. Good v evil, polar bears, smoke monsters and others


Pirates?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Other way around for me .Since I've become a tort keeper I have become something of a recluse and work is often the only place I get to speak to humans and here of course.


My poor tortoises, especially my friendly big male have to deal with loneliness during my summer hours. I have misters set on a timer, but they have to wait until 5:00 pm to be fed and Bertha, the sick one eats up most of the free time that I have. That and working on the house. There is always something that needs my attention.


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> Pirates?



Technically yes, I think. I think there are pirates at some point.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> My poor tortoises, especially my friendly big male have to deal with loneliness during my summer hours. I have misters set on a timer, but they have to wait until 5:00 pm to be fed and Bertha, the sick one eats up most of the free time that I have. That and working on the house. There is always something that needs my attention.


How is Bertha?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Adam!
> Goofing off briefly, then back at it.


Have a nice goof.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> I love to do the classics and some Shakespeare with my class. We did the story version of Macbeth at the start of the year and they loved it - the witches, a ghost, murder madness and even now one of them will quote the witches chant - usually in my cooking lessons - can't think why!
> They also loved Treasure Island and are amazed there is another version of the Muppets film!



My 6th grade class did a Macbeth play! I totally forgot about it! I was a murderer! Very little lines because I was shy!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> How is Bertha?


I don't want to bore people to death with that. But she is really unchanged. I've added some sweet potato baby food to her feeding.
She is alive. Not very alert and still can't take more than a few steps on her own. But I am still optimistic. She is NO worse...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Definitely exciting!!! I will share tomorrow!


We're nearly as excited as you are!
The anticipation.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't want to bore people to death with that. But she is really unchanged. I've added some sweet potato baby food to her feeding.
> She is alive. Not very alert and still can't take more than a few steps on her own. But I am still optimistic. She is NO worse...


The thing is, even though she now is eating...The underlying illness that caused her decline is still unknown. She was in very close proximity to my other tortoises who are all doing very well, so I'm thinking it's not some horrible virus.
But, she is still ill on top of the fact that she hasn't eaten on her own in about 2-3 months.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The thing is, even though she now is eating...The underlying illness that caused her decline is still unknown. She was in very close proximity to my other tortoises who are all doing very well, so I'm thinking it's not some horrible virus.
> But, she is still ill on top of the fact that she hasn't eaten on her own in about 2-3 months.


It's awful when you don't know what's wrong and frustrating not knowing what to do to help her but, it's good that she's stable and lets hope she picks up soon. I have been wondering about her.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Just checking to see if every body is still here ?


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> My 6th grade class did a Macbeth play! I totally forgot about it! I was a murderer! Very little lines because I was shy!


Did you kill the KIng or Banquo? Or were they short of murderers and you had to do both?


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Just checking to see if every body is still here ?


Hi Grandpa Turtle there's a few of us about.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello Grandpa.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> It's awful when you don't know what's wrong and frustrating not knowing what to do to help her but, it's good that she's stable and lets hope she picks up soon. I have been wondering about her.


I'll do everything that I can. It's up to her.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll do everything that I can. It's up to her.


Yes I've read your other posts about her and think that you have done all that you can in the circumstances. It is in the lap of the gods I suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Just checking to see if every body is still here ?


Hi, Grandpa.
You well ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Yes I've read your other posts about her and think that you have done all that you can in the circumstances. It is in the lap of the gods I suppose.


That and my credit card....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night folks.
Speak again in the morning!


----------



## Lyn W

Good Night Ed See you soon.
I am going now too to make myself some dinner.
I feel like a bowl of cornflakes or maybe rice crispies but one things for sure you'll have to wait to find out what happens...........it's a cereal 

See you all later


----------



## ZEROPILOT

perfect


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't want to bore people to death with that. But she is really unchanged. I've added some sweet potato baby food to her feeding.
> She is alive. Not very alert and still can't take more than a few steps on her own. But I am still optimistic. She is NO worse...


Hi Ed andhope you are well. Believe me, I was about to ask Lyn's question; as far as Bertha is concerned. I've a strong feeling your tort will get better, but it'll take time and.....PATIENCE.

You're NOT boring me to death as you put it, I can ASSURE you Ed. I for one know that anyone with an issue needs.....
LISTENING EARS.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night folks.
> Speak again in the morning!


Good night and sweet dreams, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night folks.
> Speak again in the morning!


Night, Ed.
Sleep well.
No weird dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good Night Ed See you soon.
> I am going now too to make myself some dinner.
> I feel like a bowl of cornflakes or maybe rice crispies but one things for sure you'll have to wait to find out what happens...........it's a cereal
> 
> See you all later


How amuesling.
See you later.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Did you kill the KIng or Banquo? Or were they short of murderers and you had to do both?



I just don't remember! That was way back in 1981!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Grandpa.
> You well ?


I'm always feeling great as long as we all have torts and each other have a great day !


----------



## Gillian M

Good 'morning' tort owners. Are you all in deep sleep, as it's 12.20am? So it seems.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Good 'morning' tort owners. Are you all in deep sleep, as it's 12.20am? So it seems.


No. I'm just done shopping and it's about 1:22 am. 

To be fair, it's Ramadan, so it's not that late....


----------



## Momof4

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm always feeling great as long as we all have torts and each other have a great day !



Stick around!!


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> No. I'm just done shopping and it's about 1:22 am....
> To be fair, it's Ramadan, so it's OK....


Hello Abdulla, glad to hear from you, and hope you're fine.

Oh yes, I did notice that very many people stay up till early morning during Ramadan, eat and drink so as to get ready to fast, then go to bed. Did you fast today? If so, how did things go?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Have I missed an explanation or is HeatherH MIA?


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Stick around!!


Hi Kathy and how's your daughter now?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good 'morning' tort owners. Are you all in deep sleep, as it's 12.20am? So it seems.


Hi, Gillian, not asleep for a bit yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Have I missed an explanation or is HeatherH MIA?


About a week or so ago she said herself she was MIA, busy and would try to come on here more.
Can't remember what she was doing.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian, not asleep for a bit yet.


Same here, Adam, and all sorts of thoughts have started to race through my mind ONCE AGAIN.

How was your day? And what about Wifey and Tidgy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Same here, Adam, and all sorts of thoughts have started to race through my mind ONCE AGAIN.
> 
> How was your day? And what about Wifey and Tidgy?


Wifey's reading "Lolita", Tidgy's gone to bed and I'm still sorting through some old bits and pieces.
I guess Oli's asleep too.
Did you see the English Women win last night against Norway?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey's reading "Lolita", Tidgy's gone to bed and I'm still sorting through some old bits and pieces.
> I guess Oli's asleep too.
> Did you see the English Women win last night against Norway?


Oh Oli (not Kahn!!) has been asleep since we came back from the 'walk.' LUCKY thing! 

I didn't watch the match. As I told you I'm not in the least interested in female football. So England FINALLY got somewhere with football, even though it's female footall. Strangely enough England NEVER won a World Cup, despite the fact that football was founded there. Funny isn't it? They are a strong team and have been, with talented and well-known players; so I wonder what the explanation would be. What do YOU think is the reason, Adam?

You're another one who doesn't sleep much, aren't you? But " have a feeling that you stay up because you want to, unlike me, right?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh Oli (not Kahn!!) has been asleep since we came back from the 'walk.' LUCKY thing!
> 
> I didn't watch the match. As I told you I'm not in the least interested in female football. So England FINALLY got somewhere with football, even though it's female footall. Strangely enough England NEVER won a World Cup, despite the fact that football was founded there. Funny isn't it? They are a strong team and have been, with talented and well-known players; so I wonder what the explanation would be. What do YOU think is the reason, Adam?
> 
> You're another one who doesn't sleep much, aren't you? But " have a feeling that you stay up because you want to, unlike me, right?


Right, I don't sleep too much, don't need it, myself.
England won the World Cup in 1966 in England.
Lots of reasons we don't do well, bad management, over-confidence,under-confidence, bottling it, rubbish at penalty shoot-outs, players that don't seem bothered, too many foreign players in the premier league, not listening to my advice etc. And not being good enough.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, I don't sleep too much, don't need it, myself.
> England won the World Cup in 1966 in England.
> Lots of reasons we don't do well, bad management, over-confidence,under-confidence, bottling it, rubbish at penalty shoot-outs, players that don't seem bothered, too many foreign players in the premier league, not listening to my advice etc. And not being good enough.


True, I'd forgotten 1966.Sorry for the mistake. But even ONCE is not enough since 1966 (59 YEARS!) Penalties (I mean shoot outs), I believe are a lot of LUCK, and are EXTREMELY UNFAIR. It just doesn't make sense to me when a natiional team wons a WORLD CUP in such a way even if they got to the final match. On the other hand there seems to be no alternative. They two teams cannot go on palying 'forever' if the score always ends up wit a DRAW.

But as for England, the main reason I think is that they do NOT listen to their NEW COACH.....ADAM and his advice.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, I don't sleep too much, don't need it, myself.
> England won the World Cup in 1966 in England.
> Lots of reasons we don't do well, bad management, over-confidence,under-confidence, bottling it, rubbish at penalty shoot-outs, players that don't seem bothered, too many foreign players in the premier league, not listening to my advice etc. And not being good enough.


And what about.....

M I G H T Y G E R M A N Y ! They have won the World Cup FOUR TIMES so far. They have a very serious mentality, and even when paying a friendly match, they do so SERIOUSLY, which is something I really do admire in GERMANS.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> True, I'd forgotten 1966.Sorry for the mistake. But even ONCE is not enough since 1966 (59 YEARS!) Penalties (I mean shoot outs), I believe are a lot of LUCK, and are EXTREMELY UNFAIR. It just doesn't make sense to me when a natiional team wons a WORLD CUP in such a way even if they got to the final match. On the other hand there seems to be no alternative. They two teams cannot go on palying 'forever' if the score always ends up wit a DRAW.
> 
> But as for England, the main reason I think is that they do NOT listen to their NEW COACH.....ADAM and his advice.


I couldn't agree more.
And Oli Kahn could be my goalkeeping coach.
And Oli could be my tortoise coach.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Have I missed an explanation or is HeatherH MIA?



She says she's is busy with the family. 
@HeatherH 

How are you?


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Kathy and how's your daughter now?




Back to normal! She did 3 hours of soccer camp and now headed to karate.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> And Oli Kahn could be my goalkeeping coach.
> And Oli could be my tortoise coach.


They'd both be luck I can assure you.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Back to normal! She did 3 hours of soccer camp and now headed to karate.


Good for her (and you of course).Tell her to be CAREFUL in future.


----------



## Gillian M

Iam FINALLY beginning feey sleepy....it is now 2.20am.So I'm going to try to get some sleep, before it somehow disappears. 

Good 'night' Adam, Kathy and the rest, Sleep well and sweet dreams. Hope to hear your good news later on today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night, Gillian, hope you sleep well.
Don't forget the kiss from Tidgy to Oli when he awakes.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Iam FINALLY beginning feey sleepy....it is now 2.20am.So I'm going to try to get some sleep, before it somehow disappears.
> 
> Good 'night' Adam, Kathy and the rest, Sleep well and sweet dreams. Hope to hear your good news later on today.


Night Gillian sleep well! I'm off to bed too Take care and see you tomorrow,

Night all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Night Gillian sleep well! I'm off to bed too Take care and see you tomorrow,
> 
> Night all!


Night, Lyn, have a lovely kip.


----------



## mike taylor

Off work and guess where I am ! Yeah that's right my garage.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did y'all see the Portland,Oregon soccer goalie gal that won the game coming up field and heading a ball in for the goal?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

PENIS


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For Newt…

someone delete that now please.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So Saturday it's going to be 100°+ with 40% humidity! Anyone need a good looking roommate and a bunch of tortoises?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Excellent! The lows at night will be like 70°. That's a day time high for the love of something …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Those are dripping with sarcasm


----------



## Moozillion

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> PENIS
> View attachment 135827
> View attachment 135828


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
It's a BOY!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Excellent! The lows at night will be like 70°. That's a day time high for the love of something …


Sat and Sunday here 110° and 70° minimum at night.
Lovely.
Will get hotter.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sat and Sunday here 110° and 70° minimum at night.
> Lovely.
> Will get hotter.


This is looking to set records here for the month. These records go back to when the PNW was settled so probably about 50 years at least! But in seriousness, this is why our well is sucking air and not water.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Texas, we want our water back!


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is looking to set records here for the month. These records go back to when the PNW was settled so probably about 50 years at least! But in seriousness, this is why our well is sucking air and not water.


 I'm tired of this heat. Compared to many places in the world it is no big deal but hey, it's way too damn hot for up here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is looking to set records here for the month. These records go back to when the PNW was settled so probably about 50 years at least! But in seriousness, this is why our well is sucking air and not water.


That's not so good, of course.
Luckily this city is built over natural springs and two rivers that never dry up.
But we don't have air conditioning, so it's pretty hot. No fans either.
Locals hate it, especially in Ramadan.
I love it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love it.


All together now 1-2-3-FREAK!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Why is it that I feel like kid at Christmas when I see a shipment notification in my inbox?!?!?!


Less than 14 hrs. by my figurin'.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> All together now 1-2-3-FREAK!!!


Confirmed.


----------



## Elohi

@Cowboy_Ken, you have a PM.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For Newt…
> View attachment 135829
> someone delete that now please.


Ha-ha I got one for you !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> @Cowboy_Ken, you have a PM.


Ummm, so do you…


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's not so good, of course.
> Luckily this city is built over natural springs and two rivers that never dry up.
> But we don't have air conditioning, so it's pretty hot. No fans either.
> Locals hate it, especially in Ramadan.
> I love it.


My friend is doing Ramadan here and she's hating it. At least we have air conditioning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> My friend is doing Ramadan here and she's hating it. At least we have air conditioning.


Everyone in Morocco moans about the heat.
Everyone in Britain moans about the cold.
I think they should just swap countries.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Everyone in Morocco moans about the heat.
> Everyone in Britain moans about the cold.
> I think they should just swap countries.


I don't think I'd like the weather in either one.


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> Stick around!!



Are you getting a new wee one? ARE YOU?!! Spill it, lady!!


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Less than 14 hrs. by my figurin'.



...the plot thickens.

GAH. You guys are killin' me. KILLIN' ME!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummm, so do you…


Thanks! And now you again. Sorry I disappeared I was locating Mia lol.


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Texas, we want our water back!



So do we. Nothing but dry and everything is melting. Ugh.


----------



## Elohi

I almost bought this today. The only thing that stopped me was the major lack of needing an R2D2 backpack.

It made R2D2 sounds!!!


----------



## leigti

Elohi said:


> View attachment 135837
> 
> I almost bought this today. The only thing that stopped me was the major lack of needing an R2D2 backpack.
> 
> It made R2D2 sounds!!!


I love it. How much was it? That could be the deciding factor.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> PENIS
> View attachment 135827
> View attachment 135828



Get used to the sight of it, you'll probably be seeing it quite a bit now that he's discovered it.


----------



## Elohi

leigti said:


> I love it. How much was it? That could be the deciding factor.


It wasn't marked. I looked it up on Amazon and one is $26+shipping and one is $45 with prime shipping.


----------



## tortdad

Killerrookie said:


> Boxies?


Yep. I have four 3 toed boxies


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> ...the plot thickens.
> 
> GAH. You guys are killin' me. KILLIN' ME!




Don't ever put me on a witness stand!!!

YES, YES I did it!! I'm getting another!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Don't ever put me on a witness stand!!!
> 
> YES, YES I did it!! I'm getting another!!!


Woo-hooo!!!!!
Splendid, what species ?


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Don't ever put me on a witness stand!!!
> 
> YES, YES I did it!! I'm getting another!!!


Finely getting that Sulcata?


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Finely getting that Sulcata?




Maaybeeee! 

I mean, I don't recall!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Maaybeeee!
> 
> I mean, I don't recall!


She's so damn cute, am I right or what?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I fall asleep for 30 mins. and nothing?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just heard/saw that the grain required to fill one 25 gallon suv tank with ethanol would feed one person for a year…dead cows make my car run?


----------



## mike taylor

I have no car . I have a truck built Ford tough.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And how many people…never mind…diesel…ethanol free, right?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Night Gillian sleep well! I'm off to bed too Take care and see you tomorrow,
> 
> Night all!


Once again, good morning. Hppe you're well. How's Lola today?


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning tortoise owners, tortoises and turtles. Hope you're all well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning Gillian.
Just got here myself.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, Gillian, hope you sleep well.
> Don't forget the kiss from Tidgy to Oli when he awakes.


Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. How are yo back there? Fine, I hope.

You didn't get much sleep last night did you? I do understand you don't need it, but would three or four hours be enough? NOT for me I can assure you. I went to bed at almost 3am and woke up at almost 11am!! Believe me, I had to CHECK: my watch, my cell phone, and a clock as I could NOT believe it! Funny isn't it? That was EIGHT HOURS, which was GREAT, thank GOD.

Oli received Tidgy's KISS, and sends a KISS and a HUG back. Regards to Wifey.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning Gillian.
> Just got here myself.


Good morning Ed. Hope you're better today.

How's Bertha today? Any improvment? Hope is the last thing to die, don't forget.

I will be sending you a PM soon, meanwhile take care.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's not so good, of course.
> Luckily this city is built over natural springs and two rivers that never dry up.
> But we don't have air conditioning, so it's pretty hot. No fans either.
> Locals hate it, especially in Ramadan.
> I love it.


I do as well. I've got both ACs and a fan. The ACs I've NEVER used in Summer, whilst the fan I use when there is a HEAT WAVE only: that's all I need.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My A/C runs all year long. It's even on in the winter, though the compressor doesn't kick in as often. The daytime temp is 73 and at night it cranks down to 71. Oh, yes. There are also fans.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Ed. Hope you're better today.
> 
> How's Bertha today? Any improvment? Hope is the last thing to die, don't forget.
> 
> I will be sending you a PM soon, meanwhile take care.


Bertha is the same. I guess that's good? Thanks. I'll look for the PM later


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> My A/C runs all year long. It's even on in the winter, though the compressor doesn't kick in as often. The daytime temp is 73 and at night it cranks down to 71. Oh, yes. There are also fans.


My ACs don't stop working during Winter, whch is EXTREMELY COLD here, with SNOW! That is to include a central heating system as well as an ELECTRIC HEATER. Only GOD knows how much money I spend during Winter, to keep warm.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

There was a cold snap a few years ago and I had to turn on the gas for our heater.(Wife made me do it!) But that was for two days and we bought that house nine years ago.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning all !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. How are yo back there? Fine, I hope.
> 
> You didn't get much sleep last night did you? I do understand you don't need it, but would three or four hours be enough? NOT for me I can assure you. I went to bed at almost 3am and woke up at almost 11am!! Believe me, I had to CHECK: my watch, my cell phone, and a clock as I could NOT believe it! Funny isn't it? That was EIGHT HOURS, which was GREAT, thank GOD.
> 
> Oli received Tidgy's KISS, and sends a KISS and a HUG back. Regards to Wifey.


Afternoon, Gillian, Just two hours last night, but could have done with a bit more.
Glad you had a good kip, Tidgy's a bit dozy this morning, wifey's playing some game on her phone.
She says 'Hello' back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, last night one of wifey's bed legs went through our tiled floor.
Now she's put on a bit of weight recently, but really!
So I drag the bed out of the hole and under the floor is a big hole and a birds nest. 
We let the birds and geckos nest in holes in the walls and gaps between the stones but this lot have dug a hole a foot and a half in from the outside wall and 8 in diameter. 
So spent most of the night fixing this while wifey slept in another room.
Goodness!
Naughty birds.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, all.


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> Don't ever put me on a witness stand!!!
> 
> YES, YES I did it!! I'm getting another!!!



I swear, since becoming a foster parent I have become the BEST private eye EVER...lol

WHOOO HOO!! I cannot wait to see your new baby!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Monica: This morning my tune was, "Mama, don't let your babies grow up to be cowboys". What was on your mind when you woke up?


----------



## Elohi

Good morning everyone. Just picked my middle kid up and we have to run home, put the rest of the tortoises out, and get ready to go bowling with friends.


----------



## JoesMum

We have just found out that our eldest got a 2:1 in her Environmental Biology and Geography degree. Feeling very proud and pleased.


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> Morning all !


Good afternoon.


----------



## Gillian M

Elohi said:


> Good morning everyone. Just picked my middle kid up and we have to run home, put the rest of the tortoises out, and get ready to go bowling with friends.


Enjoy your day!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, last night one of wifey's bed legs went through our tiled floor.
> Now she's put on a bit of weight recently, but really!
> So I drag the bed out of the hole and under the floor is a big hole and a birds nest.
> We let the birds and geckos nest in holes in the walls and gaps between the stones but this lot have dug a hole a foot and a half in from the outside wall and 8 in diameter.
> So spent most of the night fixing this while wifey slept in another room.
> Goodness!
> Naughty birds.


Tell Wifey to....take care if she's putting on weight. It's anything but healthy. (Joking, ok?) By the way, I'm trying to put on weight: I have no appetite. And here I'm serious.

Is Wifey stiil playing games? Lucky her. What's up with Tidgy? Being naughty? Oli's well. I'd planned to go out for a 'walk' taking Oli with me. But t's SO WINDY and DUSTY today. So I changed my mind.

What are you up to? Still fasting?


----------



## mike taylor

Working sucks ! Need a get rich idea fast before I get to old .


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian, Just two hours last night, but could have done with a bit more.
> Glad you had a good kip, Tidgy's a bit dozy this morning, wifey's playing some game on her phone.
> She says 'Hello' back.


Goodness. I cannot imagine how you make it all day long after a two/three hour's sleep Adam.


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> Morning all !


Good afternoon.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Working sucks ! Need a get rich idea fast before I get to old .



Hm-m-m-m....a get rich idea....***snaps fingers and light bulb goes off over Yvonne's head*** I've got it!! You're already "working" at it!!!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, last night one of wifey's bed legs went through our tiled floor.
> Now she's put on a bit of weight recently, but really!
> So I drag the bed out of the hole and under the floor is a big hole and a birds nest.
> We let the birds and geckos nest in holes in the walls and gaps between the stones but this lot have dug a hole a foot and a half in from the outside wall and 8 in diameter.
> So spent most of the night fixing this while wifey slept in another room.
> Goodness!
> Naughty birds.



Adam, sometimes I can't tell if you're serious or not! 

If this is true, I'm sorry! If not I'm an idiot!


----------



## Momof4

@Jacqui

Where are you? Did I miss something while on vacation?
Hope everything is good in your world!


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Goodness. I cannot imagine how you make it all day long after a two/three hour's sleep Adam.




Me either, I would be a cranky zombie!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, all.


Good afternoon.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Me either, I would be a cranky zombie!


That's how I feel when I don't get enough sleep, and unfortunately, sleep is a rea issue as far as I'm concerned. I sometimes keep tossing and turning endlessly, in bed. Last night I slept almost NINE HOURS: a night to remember for me.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't like to toss and turn. If I don't go right to sleep and if I start to get restless, I just get up and read.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Adam, sometimes I can't tell if you're serious or not!
> 
> If this is true, I'm sorry! If not I'm an idiot!


So very true: one can never tell when Adam's serious and when he's joking.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m-m....a get rich idea....***snaps fingers and light bulb goes off over Yvonne's head*** I've got it!! You're already "working" at it!!!


That's what I'm afraid of . I have to keep working and keep putting money back . Then when I'm ready to retire I'll be broken down and can't take my boat fishing . I want to retire at 40 . But don't think that's going to happen . Just a pipe dream . But it would be nice . I can always act crazy and get one of them government checks . ha-ha Kidding don't want anything from the government but my freedom from them controlling S.O.B.'s


----------



## JAYGEE

Hope today goes by fast!

Having a pretty day Cheech finally is getting some outdoor time today.


----------



## JAYGEE

One of my 5 tarantulas that came in yesterday!

B. Smithi Mexican Red Leg Tarantula


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> I don't like to toss and turn. If I don't go right to sleep and if I start to get restless, I just get up and read.


I see your point. But...sleep is NOT mathematics where 1+1=2. I have read a lot about sleep and not for fun. I have done so because it has been giving me a hard time for years. Please allow me to point out that:

-some doctors say: 'Go to bed at X o'clock, STAY IN BED, KEEP TOSSING AND TURNING, and.....sooner or later you WILL fall asleep.'
-others say: 'Don't go to bed until you feel you are going to fall asleep.' 

I've applied the second: tossing and turning only makes things worse. It allows all sorts of NEGATIVE thoughts to race through one's mind. How on earth is one meant to fall asleep in such a case?!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Me either, I would be a cranky zombie!


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Working sucks ! Need a get rich idea fast before I get to old .



Stop working for someone else and start working for yourself.


----------



## JAYGEE

jaizei said:


> Stop working for someone else and start working for yourself.


This is what im hoping to do soon as i get my degree in business management

I just got told I dont meet the minimum requirements for the position they threw me in March.


----------



## Gillian M

JAYGEE said:


> This is what im hoping to do soon as i get my degree in business management
> 
> I just got told I dont meet the minimum requirements for the position they threw me in March.


Good luck in your studies. 
And better luck in the job, later on.


----------



## jaizei

JAYGEE said:


> This is what im hoping to do soon as i get my degree in business management
> 
> I just got told I dont meet the minimum requirements for the position they threw me in March.




What do you plan on doing with you degree? Consulting?


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 135894



I'm getting anxious! 
I had to arrange a carpool for my kids to get to camp. I was hoping they could see me open the box.


----------



## JAYGEE

jaizei said:


> What do you plan on doing with you degree? Consulting?


I am going for Business Management to move up at my current job. But i am at the point that I do not want to work here and am hoping to open up my own pet supply store.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I don't like to toss and turn. If I don't go right to sleep and if I start to get restless, I just get up and read.




That's what my doctor told me to do.


----------



## JAYGEE

Momof4 said:


> I'm getting anxious!
> I had to arrange a carpool for my kids to get to camp. I was hoping they could see me open the box.


Is it THE package?


----------



## Momof4

JAYGEE said:


> I am going for Business Management to move up at my current job. But i am at the point that I do not want to work here and am hoping to open up my own pet supply store.




That's a great goal!!


----------



## Momof4

JAYGEE said:


> Is it THE package?




Yep!!! Still waiting!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello folks.
Taking my union mandated lunch break............


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello folks.
> Taking my union mandated lunch break............




What's for lunch?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello folks.
> Taking my union mandated lunch break............


Enjoy it.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> What's for lunch?


A very stale Wendys $1 chicken sandwich and a diet Mountain Dew.


----------



## DawnH

How is everyone today? I need more coffee. I just got out of court, have a raging headache and am trying to get the tape marks off my face (the only way I could truly hold my tongue this morning.)

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

DawnH said:


> How is everyone today? I need more coffee. I just got out of court, have a raging headache and am trying to get the tape marks off my face (the only way I could truly hold my tongue this morning.)
> 
> Is it Friday yet?


Hello Dawn. Always a pleasure......And NO.


----------



## DawnH

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello Dawn. Always a pleasure......And NO.



Hello my dear! (Always crushing my soul with your honesty.)


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> What's for lunch?



I'm going to the skin doctor to check for skin cancers at 10:30a, so I think I'll have fast food today. In 'n Out sounds good.


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> How is everyone today? I need more coffee. I just got out of court, have a raging headache and am trying to get the tape marks off my face (the only way I could truly hold my tongue this morning.)
> 
> Is it Friday yet?




(((Hugs)))


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I'm going to the skin doctor to check for skin cancers at 10:30a, so I think I'll have fast food today. In 'n Out sounds good.


That does sound good, but there are none here. Isn't that the one with the kind of McDonalds arch?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I'm going to the skin doctor to check for skin cancers at 10:30a, so I think I'll have fast food today. In 'n Out sounds good.


have you ever had those skin docs NOT find something that they wanted to cut off?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I'm going to the skin doctor to check for skin cancers at 10:30a, so I think I'll have fast food today. In 'n Out sounds good.




Good luck today! I love In & Out!!

I think we ate at Tahoe Joes when we left your house. It was good!!


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> A very stale Wendys $1 chicken sandwich and a diet Mountain Dew.




Enjoy!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Enjoy!!!


Could you feel the joy coming through in my text?


----------



## Momof4

I guess I'll do dishes until my delivery arrives!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The school board bought pallet after pallet of "clean" rags for wiping, etc.
I've opened two boxes myself and they are all hospital sheets and gowns that are stained in God knows what and are also full of matted hair.
Lost my appetite.
I hope we got a good deal on them!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lunch is over. I'll be back later when it's time to do the time cards and paperwork.....
Be well, folks!


----------



## mike taylor

jaizei said:


> Stop working for someone else and start working for yourself.


Working on that right now . Trying to get my masters electrician license. So I can open my one man P.L.C. programing operation. We charge 1000.00 bucks a job per day . No matter if we are on the job ten minutes or the full eight hours . Usually I'm on a job one or two hours with drive time . I have a good reputation with a lot of people doing what I do . They are always telling to open shop and they will use me .So hopefully in the next few months I'll have my masters and get the ball rolling.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Working on that right now . Trying to get my masters electrician license. So I can open my one man P.L.C. programing operation. We charge 1000.00 bucks a job per day . No matter if we are on the job ten minutes or the full eight hours . Usually I'm on a job one or two hours with drive time . I have a good reputation with a lot of people doing what I do . They are always telling to open shop and they will use me .So hopefully in the next few months I'll have my masters and get the ball rolling.


Then maybe I'll have to move to Texas …


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Could you feel the joy coming through in my text?



I did! Not!!


----------



## JAYGEE

DawnH said:


> How is everyone today? I need more coffee. I just got out of court, have a raging headache and am trying to get the tape marks off my face (the only way I could truly hold my tongue this morning.)
> 
> Is it Friday yet?


You criminal.. lol.

I hate court, last time I was there was because I was allegedly doing 90+ in a 60.

Cop told me I should look in my mirrors before taking off like that. I told him that I didn't have mirrors (my motorcycle didnt have mirrors )


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Momof4
Tic tic tic …


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Working on that right now . Trying to get my masters electrician license. So I can open my one man P.L.C. programing operation. We charge 1000.00 bucks a job per day . No matter if we are on the job ten minutes or the full eight hours . Usually I'm on a job one or two hours with drive time . I have a good reputation with a lot of people doing what I do . They are always telling to open shop and they will use me .So hopefully in the next few months I'll have my masters and get the ball rolling.




Sounds good Mike! Hopefully everything will fall into place and your new business will take off!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @Momof4
> Tic tic tic …



Toc, toc, toc!!!


----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> I'm going to the skin doctor to check for skin cancers at 10:30a, so I think I'll have fast food today. In 'n Out sounds good.



Oh my goodness, that is never fun. Let us know how it goes (and pls mail me a double double . I miss that place.)


----------



## smarch

So I totally creepily found that man I fell for on Facebook. It's ok though lol we had 2 mutual friends so adding him wasn't too terribly creepy right? Ah either way he accepted so it couldn't have been too creepy.... Right?


----------



## DawnH

JAYGEE said:


> You criminal.. lol.
> 
> I hate court, last time I was there was because I was allegedly doing 90+ in a 60.
> 
> Cop told me I should look in my mirrors before taking off like that. I told him that I didn't have mirrors (my motorcycle didnt have mirrors )



Ha! I am pure as sugar. Termination hearing. I got to listen do how stellar a certain person is (by her own accord) and was chomping at the bit to testify. This is where my OCD pays off. I have times and fact people, times and facts.


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Working on that right now . Trying to get my masters electrician license. So I can open my one man P.L.C. programing operation. We charge 1000.00 bucks a job per day . No matter if we are on the job ten minutes or the full eight hours . Usually I'm on a job one or two hours with drive time . I have a good reputation with a lot of people doing what I do . They are always telling to open shop and they will use me .So hopefully in the next few months I'll have my masters and get the ball rolling.




There's a book called "interpreting the nec" or something similar. Read through that. I know a guy that failed his masters exam like 5 times, passed it the first time he took it after I gave him that book.


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> (((Hugs)))



Thank you!!

Do you have the baby yet? I swear _I_ am on pins and needles!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> So I totally creepily found that man I fell for on Facebook. It's ok though lol we had 2 mutual friends so adding him wasn't too terribly creepy right? Ah either way he accepted so it couldn't have been too creepy.... Right?


He only accepted due to the fear of not…(Play Misty for Me) LOL


----------



## DawnH

smarch said:


> So I totally creepily found that man I fell for on Facebook. It's ok though lol we had 2 mutual friends so adding him wasn't too terribly creepy right? Ah either way he accepted so it couldn't have been too creepy.... Right?



Nope. It's only creepy if he is married.


----------



## smarch

DawnH said:


> Nope. It's only creepy if he is married.


He totally isn't! ... Like literally I wish I knew how to make a subtle yet obvious move without being super direct... Alas that's probably doomed never to be. He only lives 3 hours from me! (Yeah ok I'm a creep, perhaps I should go crawl back into my cave now)


----------



## DawnH

I want a hip holster for my temp gun....

(Coffee is kicking in...)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But that is why I don't do The Facebook. Creepy stalker chicks. Right, that's why…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Momof4 2 more minutes and I want my money back UPS.


----------



## DawnH

smarch said:


> He totally isn't! ... Like literally I wish I knew how to make a subtle yet obvious move without being super direct... Alas that's probably doomed never to be. He only lives 3 hours from me! (Yeah ok I'm a creep, perhaps I should go crawl back into my cave now)



Just message him! "Hey handsome stud (insert his name here, hold off on the "handsome stud" part) It was so great to meet you. Blah blah blah. I appreciate your help/time (whatever he gave you when you met.) Will you be participating in (insert next race here) and other small talk. If he replies (with something other then a "yea/uh huh" then you should have a convo going.

After a while, ask him to marry you.

Wait.

Scratch that.

See how the small talk goes first.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @Momof4 2 more minutes and I want my money back UPS.




He arrived!!!!


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But that is why I don't do The Facebook. Creepy stalker chicks. Right, that's why…


Hey if I was creepy I would have like messaged him already or posted to his wall or something crazy like that. ... Crap does this make me a fan girl?


----------



## Momof4

I snatch that box right out of his hand!!! I told him there was an animal in there! He was so surprised!


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> He arrived!!!!
> View attachment 135920



Oh my gosh. They are so precious when they are bitty (it makes my heart hurt.) I want to be his godmother (no pressure.)

HE IS SO ADORABLE!!!!!!

Congrats! IT'S A BOY!!

(Maybe?)


----------



## Momof4

Thank you Ken!!!! He is walking around in his soak. Way tinier than expected! He is truly a baby!


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> I snatch that box right out of his hand!!! I told him there was an animal in there! He was so surprised!
> 
> View attachment 135921



He looks so good! How old is he? He looks 3-4 inches? SO CUTE!!


----------



## smarch

DawnH said:


> Just message him! "Hey handsome stud (insert his name here, hold off on the "handsome stud" part) It was so great to meet you. Blah blah blah. I appreciate your help/time (whatever he gave you when you met.) Will you be participating in (insert next race here) and other small talk. If he replies (with something other then a "yea/uh huh" then you should have a convo going.
> 
> After a while, ask him to marry you.
> 
> Wait.
> 
> Scratch that.
> 
> See how the small talk goes first.


Hahah I love me some forum dating advice. This I feel would apply much better if he was a racer not staff for the race... I feel like because it's his job I can't like say something because it wouldn't be appropriate seeing as he really loves his job. But I also may be applying to go work for the race and travel so I mean that could be a plus. 

It would be easier if he was a fellow racer "hello, I wanted to thank you for grabbing my butt and getting me over that big wall, would you like to go to dinner sometime"


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


>


What a secret! Couldn't yo be a bit more secretive? (Joking only).


----------



## JAYGEE

DawnH said:


> Ha! I am pure as sugar. Termination hearing. I got to listen do how stellar a certain person is (by her own accord) and was chomping at the bit to testify. This is where my OCD pays off. I have times and fact people, times and facts.


Lol sounds fun, my old co worker told me documentation documentation documentation. Document everything, and one time i had a meeting with my supervisor, director and the problem employee.

They let her tall first, most everything she said i had documents that stated the complete opposite.

She quit soon after.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Lunch is over. I'll be back later when it's time to do the time cards and paperwork.....
> Be well, folks!


Thanks Ed. You too.


----------



## JAYGEE

Momof4 said:


> He arrived!!!!
> View attachment 135920


Awesome!! What a cute little booger!

So are we like related now that we have @Cowboy_Ken s babies?


----------



## Gillian M

JAYGEE said:


> You criminal.. lol.
> 
> I hate court, last time I was there was because I was allegedly doing 90+ in a 60.
> 
> Cop told me I should look in my mirrors before taking off like that. I told him that I didn't have mirrors (my motorcycle didnt have mirrors )


Hi! Don't be mean....how do you know she's a criminal? Don't forget: 'You are innocent until proved guilty' and NOT VICE VERSA.


----------



## JAYGEE

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! Don't be mean....how do you know she's a criminal? Don't forget: 'You are innocent until proved guilty' and NOT VICE VERSA.


Lol! I was just kidding about being a criminal.

But then why are people arrested before being found guilty?


----------



## DawnH

Man. Kids are so WEIRD at times!!

94 degrees and she is camped outside under 4 rain umbrellas, having a snack. The cat is chilling with her and the dogs look dead sprawled out across the lawn...

Buncha weidos.


----------



## Gillian M

JAYGEE said:


> Lol! I was just kidding about being a criminal.
> 
> But then why are people arrested before being found guilty?


I know you were joking, don't worry.

People are arrested before being proved guilty, so as to prove they're innocent.


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> He looks so good! How old is he? He looks 3-4 inches? SO CUTE!!



I think he's about 10 months. 
I haven't measured yet. I'm guessing 3 inches.


----------



## Momof4

JAYGEE said:


> Awesome!! What a cute little booger!
> 
> So are we like related now that we have @Cowboy_Ken s babies?




I guess in laws!!! How old are they?


----------



## JAYGEE

Momof4 said:


> I guess in laws!!! How old are they?


Mine is a little over a year now.


----------



## Momof4

Ok, that sounds right!


----------



## spud's_mum

Hi guys  
Have I missed anything?


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi guys
> Have I missed anything?


Hello. Not really.


----------



## spud's_mum

What you all up to?


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> So I totally creepily found that man I fell for on Facebook. It's ok though lol we had 2 mutual friends so adding him wasn't too terribly creepy right? Ah either way he accepted so it couldn't have been too creepy.... Right?




Everything is less creepy when a woman does it.


----------



## Gillian M

I'll be leaving you guys for a while.

Hope to hear from you later on. Meanwhile have fun chatting.


----------



## JAYGEE

Gillian Moore said:


> I know you were joking, don't worry.
> 
> People are arrested before being proved guilty, so as to prove they're innocent.


Sometimes it feels like it's the opposite.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Adam, sometimes I can't tell if you're serious or not!
> 
> If this is true, I'm sorry! If not I'm an idiot!


Absolutely true, unfortunately.
I've spent most of today supervising the repairs to the bigger holes in the walls, while ensuring the holes where the geckos live are not disturbed.
Don't like disturbing the birds, but my house falling down won't help anybody.


----------



## JAYGEE

Gillian Moore said:


> I'll be leaving you guys for a while.
> 
> Hope to hear from you later on. Meanwhile have fun chatting.


Hurry back!


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> So I totally creepily found that man I fell for on Facebook. It's ok though lol we had 2 mutual friends so adding him wasn't too terribly creepy right? Ah either way he accepted so it couldn't have been too creepy.... Right?


It's not creepy. People do it all the time.


----------



## spud's_mum

I just checked on a very sick little hamster  I couldn't bear to see him like that and had to leave the room  poor baby


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Working on that right now . Trying to get my masters electrician license. So I can open my one man P.L.C. programing operation. We charge 1000.00 bucks a job per day . No matter if we are on the job ten minutes or the full eight hours . Usually I'm on a job one or two hours with drive time . I have a good reputation with a lot of people doing what I do . They are always telling to open shop and they will use me .So hopefully in the next few months I'll have my masters and get the ball rolling.


Really hope that works out for you, Mike.
You deserve a break.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> Nope. It's only creepy if he is married.


Or 12.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> He totally isn't! ... Like literally I wish I knew how to make a subtle yet obvious move without being super direct... Alas that's probably doomed never to be. He only lives 3 hours from me! (Yeah ok I'm a creep, perhaps I should go crawl back into my cave now)


Try the net chat first.
But do something, or you'll regret not having done anything.
And years later when you're in a stable relationship you'll be thinking, "What if....?."


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> I just checked on a very sick little hamster  I couldn't bear to see him like that and had to leave the room  poor baby



What's wrong with him (as in, he is sick because...?)


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy, so happy you got your little sulcata!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Jacqui said:


> What's wrong with him (as in, he is sick because...?)


He is nearly 3 so very old and all if a sudden his testicles have swelled (we think it's cancer) and now his stomach is swelling bigger and bigger every day. He can't even get up his ramp now so we have to bring his food down to him. Poor lil guy  I hate to see him struggle


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> He is nearly 3 so very old and all if a sudden his testicles have swelled (we think it's cancer) and now his stomach is swelling bigger and bigger every day. He can't even get up his ramp now so we have to bring his food down to him. Poor lil guy  I hate to see him struggle


Very sad, but as you know, his time is probably up.
I know you'll make him as happy and comfortable as you can.
Best wishes to you both.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very sad, but as you know, his time is probably up.
> I know you'll make him as happy and comfortable as you can.
> Best wishes to you both.


Yeah 
Poor lil one. I don't think he will make it pass this week.

If he gets worse we will have to look into euthanising him, we just dont want him to suffer


----------



## Gillian M

JAYGEE said:


> Hurry back!


Here I am!


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Here I am!


Welcome back x


----------



## Jacqui

So far this year, we have had a major flood, a flood, and two times the ground was so saturated that the water just stood on our yards a couple of inches worth for a couple of days. Now we had a couple of nice warm, windy and dry days. For the most part the river went down below bank top, the ponds in yards dried up, and the ditches to were almost dried up.

Then yesterday happened...

My morning started with checking the weather report. They stated thunderstorms at 1:15. Okay fine, gave me lots of time. Went out and started doing some hand cutting. Noticed clouds moving in, but no big deal. About 9 am, the rain came. Still no real big deal, it would be a small shower and pass over. I went inside and started working. I had lights on and never noticed how dark it became. Suddenly it was like giants were surrounding the house and beating on it with hammers. The inside dogs went bonkers (the cats too). I looked outside and saw the rain was coming down so hard, I could not see beyond the tree across the street which was dropping leaves as if it were the fall. Huge hail was falling (golf ball size and up). Outside cats were making made dashes trying to dodge the hail (as was I). Never thought it would stop. It just seemed to go on and on.

Finally it slowly died down. My future pool in the front yard filled with water (as did the entire front yard). I checked the enclosures I had not gotten to yet. The redfoots and cherry heads were calmly sitting there heads up, looking as if I were soaking them in their enclosures. The various sulcatas were all up on their high land area. Last check the big sulcata boys. I saw their tunnel was filled to over flowing with water, their enclosure mostly under water, too. Then reality set in, I was missing one. Was he in the tunnel? I knew there was no way to get him out if he were. I checked the enclosure again, trying to look under all the huge masses of beat down tall grasses. Still one short. Dread filling me, I left to check on water turtle enclosure water levels.

I also went to check on what sounded like running water, as I had done my dashes in and out of the house. Of course, the outside four plex had broken off of it's hose and water was running every where (like the yard needed more?). I got the water slowed, until I could go into town later that day to pick up a new four plex.

About an hour later, I came back and wading through the standing water in the big sulcata enclosure, did another count and there he was! My missing and feared drown sulcata!! I am guessing he was under some grass that I had over looked in my panicky first search. I had a lot of plants (especially my tomatoes... oh well, who wants fresh 'maters in summer) broken down, pots smashed, my new car is wearing a lot of dimples.

So how has your week been?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello.


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> He is nearly 3 so very old and all if a sudden his testicles have swelled (we think it's cancer) and now his stomach is swelling bigger and bigger every day. He can't even get up his ramp now so we have to bring his food down to him. Poor lil guy  I hate to see him struggle



Hate to say it and it would be hard to do, but maybe it is time to help him leave this world behind?


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.



*waves* Hi!


----------



## spud's_mum

Jacqui said:


> Hate to say it and it would be hard to do, but maybe it is time to help him leave this world behind?


I think We will have to if he gets worse and can't move around or if he becomes lethargic.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Welcome back x


Thank you. It seems as though I've been FAR, FAR AWAY, and that the PLANE just LANDED. (Only dreaming for a change).


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Kathy, so happy you got your little sulcata!!



Thank you!


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> I think We will have to if he gets worse and can't move around or if he becomes lethargic.



Never a happy thought.


----------



## spud's_mum

Jacqui said:


> Never a happy thought.


No matter how many times I go through this, it never gets any easier 
I have had rodents for years but it just gets harder each time loosing them


----------



## Abdulla6169

@Cowboy_Ken
Sent you a PM.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.


Hi Ed. Glad to know you're around.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> So far this year, we have had a major flood, a flood, and two times the ground was so saturated that the water just stood on our yards a couple of inches worth for a couple of days. Now we had a couple of nice warm, windy and dry days. For the most part the river went down below bank top, the ponds in yards dried up, and the ditches to were almost dried up.
> 
> Then yesterday happened...
> 
> My morning started with checking the weather report. They stated thunderstorms at 1:15. Okay fine, gave me lots of time. Went out and started doing some hand cutting. Noticed clouds moving in, but no big deal. About 9 am, the rain came. Still no real big deal, it would be a small shower and pass over. I went inside and started working. I had lights on and never noticed how dark it became. Suddenly it was like giants were surrounding the house and beating on it with hammers. The inside dogs went bonkers (the cats too). I looked outside and saw the rain was coming down so hard, I could not see beyond the tree across the street which was dropping leaves as if it were the fall. Huge hail was falling (golf ball size and up). Outside cats were making made dashes trying to dodge the hail (as was I). Never thought it would stop. It just seemed to go on and on.
> 
> Finally it slowly died down. My future pool in the front yard filled with water (as did the entire front yard). I checked the enclosures I had not gotten to yet. The redfoots and cherry heads were calmly sitting there heads up, looking as if I were soaking them in their enclosures. The various sulcatas were all up on their high land area. Last check the big sulcata boys. I saw their tunnel was filled to over flowing with water, their enclosure mostly under water, too. Then reality set in, I was missing one. Was he in the tunnel? I knew there was no way to get him out if he were. I checked the enclosure again, trying to look under all the huge masses of beat down tall grasses. Still one short. Dread filling me, I left to check on water turtle enclosure water levels.
> 
> I also went to check on what sounded like running water, as I had done my dashes in and out of the house. Of course, the outside four plex had broken off of it's hose and water was running every where (like the yard needed more?). I got the water slowed, until I could go into town later that day to pick up a new four plex.
> 
> About an hour later, I came back and wading through the standing water in the big sulcata enclosure, did another count and there he was! My missing and feared drown sulcata!! I am guessing he was under some grass that I had over looked in my panicky first search. I had a lot of plants (especially my tomatoes... oh well, who wants fresh 'maters in summer) broken down, pots smashed, my new car is wearing a lot of dimples.
> 
> So how has your week been?




You just can't catch a break! You are one strong lady to handle all this stress without Jeff's help!

So glad you found your lost guy!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ed. Glad to know you're around.


For about another 15 minutes. Thanks.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> @Cowboy_Ken
> Sent you a PM.


Good evening Abdulla how are you back there? Hope you're well.


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> No matter how many times I go through this, it never gets any easier
> I have had rodents for years but it just gets harder each time loosing them



It is the worse thing about having pets and giving them your hearts.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> For about another 15 minutes. Thanks.


Why only 15 minutes? That busy?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> You just can't catch a break! You are one strong lady to handle all this stress without Jeff's help!



I have just got to wonder who or what has angered the weather fates to have them keeping this fun up.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Why only 15 minutes? That busy?


The bug guy came and sprayed my office and I couldn't get in to do my paperwork until now, so I'm behind.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> For about another 15 minutes. Thanks.



Just a quickie huh?


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> The bug guy came and sprayed my office and I couldn't get in to do my paperwork until now, so I'm behind.




Hope you got all the fumes cleared out.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Nothing wrong with 15 good minutes.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> Hope you got all the fumes cleared out.


I'm sure I shouldn't be in here yet, but I gotta get done.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nothing wrong with 15 good minutes.




15 is much better then none.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> The bug guy came and sprayed my office and I couldn't get in to do my paperwork until now, so I'm behind.





ZEROPILOT said:


> The bug guy came and sprayed my office and I couldn't get in to do my paperwork until now, so I'm behind.


Take care. I too, may be logging OFF soon. I am rather tired, despte the fact that I slept well last night, for a change. Don't know why.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I get about four hours a night.
More on the weekends.
Sleep well Gillian.
Speak to you later.


----------



## Jacqui

I wish I could manage on only four hours.


----------



## Elohi

Home! Omg can I not go anywhere for a few days? Crap! NOPE. I have to take J to her dads house in an hr.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night Jacqui and everyone else.
I hope everyone has a pleasant night.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night Jacqui and everyone else.
> I hope everyone has a pleasant night.



Night. Hope you have a pleasant evening and then a good night's rest so you can face work again tomorrow.


----------



## spud's_mum

Snuggles with my baby


----------



## spud's_mum

love this one too much


----------



## Yvonne G

DawnH said:


> Oh my goodness, that is never fun. Let us know how it goes (and pls mail me a double double . I miss that place.)



I had Taco Bell's new grilled nachos. It wasn't half bad and a good price too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I snatch that box right out of his hand!!! I told him there was an animal in there! He was so surprised!
> 
> View attachment 135921



Aw. What a cute little baby!!

Yeah, those delivery guys don't seem to have a clue. They bop outta' the truck with the box upside down or sideways under their arm, totally unaware what they're carrying.


----------



## Yvonne G

DawnH said:


> Man. Kids are so WEIRD at times!!
> 
> 94 degrees and she is camped outside under 4 rain umbrellas, having a snack. The cat is chilling with her and the dogs look dead sprawled out across the lawn...
> 
> Buncha weidos.
> View attachment 135930



She's made her own little umbrella cave. I guess she's practicing to be me when she grows up...ya know...living in a cave???


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> So far this year, we have had a major flood, a flood, and two times the ground was so saturated that the water just stood on our yards a couple of inches worth for a couple of days. Now we had a couple of nice warm, windy and dry days. For the most part the river went down below bank top, the ponds in yards dried up, and the ditches to were almost dried up.
> 
> Then yesterday happened...
> 
> My morning started with checking the weather report. They stated thunderstorms at 1:15. Okay fine, gave me lots of time. Went out and started doing some hand cutting. Noticed clouds moving in, but no big deal. About 9 am, the rain came. Still no real big deal, it would be a small shower and pass over. I went inside and started working. I had lights on and never noticed how dark it became. Suddenly it was like giants were surrounding the house and beating on it with hammers. The inside dogs went bonkers (the cats too). I looked outside and saw the rain was coming down so hard, I could not see beyond the tree across the street which was dropping leaves as if it were the fall. Huge hail was falling (golf ball size and up). Outside cats were making made dashes trying to dodge the hail (as was I). Never thought it would stop. It just seemed to go on and on.
> 
> Finally it slowly died down. My future pool in the front yard filled with water (as did the entire front yard). I checked the enclosures I had not gotten to yet. The redfoots and cherry heads were calmly sitting there heads up, looking as if I were soaking them in their enclosures. The various sulcatas were all up on their high land area. Last check the big sulcata boys. I saw their tunnel was filled to over flowing with water, their enclosure mostly under water, too. Then reality set in, I was missing one. Was he in the tunnel? I knew there was no way to get him out if he were. I checked the enclosure again, trying to look under all the huge masses of beat down tall grasses. Still one short. Dread filling me, I left to check on water turtle enclosure water levels.
> 
> I also went to check on what sounded like running water, as I had done my dashes in and out of the house. Of course, the outside four plex had broken off of it's hose and water was running every where (like the yard needed more?). I got the water slowed, until I could go into town later that day to pick up a new four plex.
> 
> About an hour later, I came back and wading through the standing water in the big sulcata enclosure, did another count and there he was! My missing and feared drown sulcata!! I am guessing he was under some grass that I had over looked in my panicky first search. I had a lot of plants (especially my tomatoes... oh well, who wants fresh 'maters in summer) broken down, pots smashed, my new car is wearing a lot of dimples.
> 
> So how has your week been?




Oh man. It never rains but what it pours, or whatever that old saw is. Is this the wettest winter on record for your area? or is it just another normal season for you? I don't remember you talking this much about flooding and rain last year.

I hope you were exaggerating about the dimples on your new car.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I have just got to wonder who or what has angered the weather fates to have them keeping this fun up.



I guess so! I so wish we could share your rain!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I guess so! I so wish we could share your rain!


Bit overwhelmed today, neighbours invited us in to break the fast after my busy day so am now so stuffed can barely move
However rattled this one off, hope you like it

KATHY'S NEW LOVE

Oh, little tort with eyes so bright,
I really know you'll be alright,
And eat a lot and grow and grow,
Sulcatas get quite big, you know
He's really shy, but he'll explore,
One day he'll cover half the floor
Temps and hide, humidity,
Water bowl, diet, UVB
He'll have a great life, of that I'm sure
For you are Kathy, Momof4


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bit overwhelmed today, neighbours invited us in to break the fast after my busy day so am now so stuffed can barely move
> However rattled this one off, hope you like it
> 
> KATHY'S NEW LOVE
> 
> Oh, little tort with eyes so bright,
> I really know you'll be alright,
> And eat a lot and grow and grow,
> Sulcatas get quite big, you know
> He's really shy, but he'll explore,
> One day he'll cover half the floor
> Temps and hide, humidity,
> Water bowl, diet, UVB
> He'll have a great life, of that I'm sure
> For you are Kathy, Momof4


Awwwww that's sweet


----------



## JoesMum

For @AbdullaAli the interior of probably England's most magnificent church (seeing as he admires them), St Paul's Cathedral in London where I have been for a concert this evening. It's a privilege to be in there 'after hours'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmm.
Maybe a bit TOO sweet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> For @AbdullaAli the interior of probably England's most magnificent church (seeing as he admires them), St Paul's Cathedral in London where I have been for a concert this evening. It's a privilege to be in there 'after hours'
> View attachment 135965
> 
> View attachment 135966
> 
> View attachment 135967


What was the concert?
Hope you enjoyed it.
i love St.Pauls', sensational atmosphere.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What was the concert?
> Hope you enjoyed it.
> i love St.Pauls', sensational atmosphere.


The London Symphony Orchestra and The London Symphony Chorus performing Haydn's Creation Suite as party of the City of London Festival. 

I love choral works and they sound their best in a cathedral


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The London Symphony Orchestra and The London Symphony Chorus performing Haydn's Creation Suite as party of the City of London Festival.
> 
> I love choral works and they sound their best in a cathedral


The acoustics are phenomenal, must have been sensational.
Thanks for the piccies.


----------



## Abdulla6169

JoesMum said:


> For @AbdullaAli the interior of probably England's most magnificent church (seeing as he admires them), St Paul's Cathedral in London where I have been for a concert this evening. It's a privilege to be in there 'after hours'
> View attachment 135965
> 
> View attachment 135966
> 
> View attachment 135967


Wow that's truly is beautiful.... Glad you enjoyed watching it there!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bit overwhelmed today, neighbours invited us in to break the fast after my busy day so am now so stuffed can barely move
> However rattled this one off, hope you like it
> 
> KATHY'S NEW LOVE
> 
> Oh, little tort with eyes so bright,
> I really know you'll be alright,
> And eat a lot and grow and grow,
> Sulcatas get quite big, you know
> He's really shy, but he'll explore,
> One day he'll cover half the floor
> Temps and hide, humidity,
> Water bowl, diet, UVB
> He'll have a great life, of that I'm sure
> For you are Kathy, Momof4




ADAM!! I love it!!!! Your so sweet! 

I'm so glad you got to eat!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> ADAM!! I love it!!!! Your so sweet!
> 
> I'm so glad you got to eat!!!


ha ha.
Thank you, too!


----------



## DawnH

Jacqui said:


> So far this year, we have had a major flood, a flood, and two times the ground was so saturated that the water just stood on our yards a couple of inches worth for a couple of days. Now we had a couple of nice warm, windy and dry days. For the most part the river went down below bank top, the ponds in yards dried up, and the ditches to were almost dried up.
> 
> Then yesterday happened...
> 
> My morning started with checking the weather report. They stated thunderstorms at 1:15. Okay fine, gave me lots of time. Went out and started doing some hand cutting. Noticed clouds moving in, but no big deal. About 9 am, the rain came. Still no real big deal, it would be a small shower and pass over. I went inside and started working. I had lights on and never noticed how dark it became. Suddenly it was like giants were surrounding the house and beating on it with hammers. The inside dogs went bonkers (the cats too). I looked outside and saw the rain was coming down so hard, I could not see beyond the tree across the street which was dropping leaves as if it were the fall. Huge hail was falling (golf ball size and up). Outside cats were making made dashes trying to dodge the hail (as was I). Never thought it would stop. It just seemed to go on and on.
> 
> Finally it slowly died down. My future pool in the front yard filled with water (as did the entire front yard). I checked the enclosures I had not gotten to yet. The redfoots and cherry heads were calmly sitting there heads up, looking as if I were soaking them in their enclosures. The various sulcatas were all up on their high land area. Last check the big sulcata boys. I saw their tunnel was filled to over flowing with water, their enclosure mostly under water, too. Then reality set in, I was missing one. Was he in the tunnel? I knew there was no way to get him out if he were. I checked the enclosure again, trying to look under all the huge masses of beat down tall grasses. Still one short. Dread filling me, I left to check on water turtle enclosure water levels.
> 
> I also went to check on what sounded like running water, as I had done my dashes in and out of the house. Of course, the outside four plex had broken off of it's hose and water was running every where (like the yard needed more?). I got the water slowed, until I could go into town later that day to pick up a new four plex.
> 
> About an hour later, I came back and wading through the standing water in the big sulcata enclosure, did another count and there he was! My missing and feared drown sulcata!! I am guessing he was under some grass that I had over looked in my panicky first search. I had a lot of plants (especially my tomatoes... oh well, who wants fresh 'maters in summer) broken down, pots smashed, my new car is wearing a lot of dimples.
> 
> So how has your week been?



Oh man. That's horrible. I'm so sorry, you have had MORE than your fair share of weather related BS.


----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> She's made her own little umbrella cave. I guess she's practicing to be me when she grows up...ya know...living in a cave???



That is my dream as well. No people. Just animals...lol


----------



## Elohi

Massive headache has crashed my day. Bummer. Ended up changing the day my daughter goes to her dads and am supposed to take her swimming again after dinner. I guess I better take a big dose of motrin. Boo.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Massive headache has crashed my day. Bummer. Ended up changing the day my daughter goes to her dads and am supposed to take her swimming again after dinner. I guess I better take a big dose of motrin. Boo.


Sorry you have a headache. I really hope you feel better soon....


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> Sorry you have a headache. I really hope you feel better soon....


Motrin has kicked in and has taken the edge off, which had the nausea at bay. 
Thanks btw.


----------



## mike taylor

Just got back from a two hour ride . It sure fills good riding again .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> It sure fills good riding again .


(Everyone sing along) 
Mike is back in the saddle again,
out where an Indian's his friend. 
Where the grass is all green,
and he can pee behind a tree. 
Mikes back in the saddle again …


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Try the net chat first.
> But do something, or you'll regret not having done anything.
> And years later when you're in a stable relationship you'll be thinking, "What if....?."


But he literally has several years on me... Isn't it creepy as a very young woman to do that... Or then again maybe that's like super score for a guy, I don't know. 
I think my current decision is the internet thing seems too weird so I'm just gonna drive to PA to run the race in Palmatron and volunteer so I see him again... 
Yeah...
Totally less creepy...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> so I see him again...
> Yeah...
> Totally less creepy...


And then say you want to get all gussied up and have a beer with him later. He will so be texting his buddies and saying something like, “no, I'm serious this time! This totally hot younger girl is hitting on me I think!" Don't be surprised if he needs to do a selfie with you to prove you exist to his buddies. He won't say that's what it's for. Wait. You take the selfie with him telling him how much fun you're having, show him the picture, suggesting you send it to him, BAMM, you have his phone number.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> But he literally has several years on me... Isn't it creepy as a very young woman to do that... Or then again maybe that's like super score for a guy, I don't know.
> I think my current decision is the internet thing seems too weird so I'm just gonna drive to PA to run the race in Palmatron and volunteer so I see him again...
> Yeah...
> Totally less creepy...


As long as you do something. 
And wifey's 13 years older than me, which once upon a time would've been very odd.
Don't think a few years difference matters much anymore.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And he has your cell number. I should get paid for this stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And he has your cell number. I should get paid for this stuff.


or fined.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't think a few years difference matters much anymore.


I had a friend whose gal was 30 yrs his senior. That, though, was a little odd. 
But Yvonne, you and I could totally date. I don't care what Maggie has to say about it.and you're not 30 yrs my senior so it's all good.


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And he has your cell number. I should get paid for this stuff.



LOL!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> LOL!!


Dang it Dawn! I'm on satellite internet. No way can I watch videos. I use up my allotted bandwidth and Internet slows to dial up speeds.


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Dang it Dawn! I'm on satellite internet. No way can I watch videos. I use up my allotted bandwidth and Internet slows to dial up speeds.



Sorry hun! It is the matchmaker matchmaker song from Fiddler on the Roof... When I read your post it popped into my head.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I know the song and kinda figured as much.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Checks chat and PM for a message from Yvonne …


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> (Everyone sing along)
> Mike is back in the saddle again,
> out where an Indian's his friend.
> Where the grass is all green,
> and he can pee behind a tree.
> Mikes back in the saddle again …


I'm surprised you didn't sing....


Mikey Mikey motorcycle turn the key and watch him pee ! Haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And with that chat goes quite?


----------



## Elohi

-waving-


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And with that chat goes quite?


We're all waiting, with baited breath, for Yvonne's response.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> -waving-


waving back.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> -waving-




Good evening!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When she was up here, I was saying something to her and Maggie said whoa now wait a minute Ken! I'm not sure how I feel about it if you're hitting on my sister … being the smart arse that I am, I looked Yvonne up head to toe a couple times and responded, you do like tortoises and have a house …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kathy I figured you'd be preoccupied for at least tonight.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kathy I figured you'd be preoccupied for at least tonight.


And between you and Jaygee you have a pair of men's fancy shoe socks. Lol.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We're all waiting, with baited breath, for Yvonne's response.




Me too!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kathy I figured you'd be preoccupied for at least tonight.




I got nothing done! I took him outside for about 30 minutes and he grazed. He is out like a light now. 

I will set my alarm and check on the temps tonight. My RF never slept in their humid hide. This one loves his. 

He's in the family room so I can spy all day!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

At least I'd be able to keep my tortoises then.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And between you and Jaygee you have a pair of men's fancy shoe socks. Lol.




Sorry, but I had to cut that sock! I couldn't get him out. I still can't believe how tiny he is!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> I got nothing done! I took him outside for about 30 minutes and he grazed. He is out like a light now.
> 
> I will set my alarm and check on the temps tonight. My RF never slept in their humid hide. This one loves his.
> 
> He's in the family room so I can spy all day!


He's used to a humid hide and its on the same side.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> At least I'd be able to keep my tortoises then.


This was in response to me and Yvonne…


----------



## Momof4

I'm having a drink and watching Batman!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This was in response to me and Yvonne…



It could work!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And Misty and Ava would have friends.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And Misty and Ava would have friends.




There you go!! It's a done deal!


----------



## Momof4

Did you see what the delivery guy put on the scan for delivered? 

Left with a woman!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Did you see what the delivery guy put on the scan for delivered?
> 
> Left with a woman!


Ummm check a mirror better yet, ask Dadof4. That's funny though.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Truth is I'd be reprimanded for putting down “left with a chickie "


----------



## Momof4

Isn't this pretty?


----------



## mike taylor

New tortoises are always fun . Congratulations! You have a baby Ken . haha


----------



## Elohi

I'm just flat exhausted. Bowling and over 2 hrs of solid swimming in one day. I'm feeling a little old...

And I told the girls I'd take them swimming after Jadalyn gets out of swim practice (wth was I thinking) and then after that, we are going to my friend Kristen's farm so I can help her in the barn while my older daughter watches the littles inside. 

All the rain has her barns super mucky because the animals had to be put up much longer than usual. 
So swimming and **** shoveling for me tomorrow lol.


----------



## mike taylor

Yes they are pretty . But try to get one out of your chicken coop ! They will kick your butt !


----------



## Elohi

Oh! And I'm swimming in the parent relay next Monday in Jadalyn's swim meet.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> New tortoises are always fun . Congratulations! You have a baby Ken . haha


Thanks Mike. Now it's going to be on its way back here with the “creepy old guy" factor.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Oh! And I'm swimming in the parent relay next Monday in Jadalyn's swim meet.


That'll teach you. Remember those old roadrunner/coyote cartoons where the coyote would turn into a sucker…? Seem familiar now?


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thanks Mike. Now it's going to be on its way back here with the “creepy old guy" factor.



To late


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

still nothing from Yvonne …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For a good time watch the documentary 
-Mother: Caring for 7 Billion-
Be warned, it's a strong reality check.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For a good time watch the documentary
> -Mother: Caring for 7 Billion-
> Be warned, it's a strong reality check.


Is that the one about Mother Teresa?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Is that the one about Mother Teresa?


No. The earth and the current human population on it and the ability of the earth to sustain this current population let alone a growing population.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No. The earth and the current human population on it and the ability of the earth to sustain this current population let alone a growing population.



Netflix?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For more information check out
http://www.motherthefilm.com
I got dust in my eyes watching it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

These folks are really wanting to make the film available to the public. I agree, everyone with any kind of respect for themselves and others needs to see it. Even those lacking these traits would likely walk away with a different perspective on the place they occupy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For a good time watch the documentary
> -Mother: Caring for 7 Billion-
> Be warned, it's a strong reality check.


I saw it on the satellite channel “Link" I've no idea if this is a cable channel or anything. I have DishTV for satellite and a search shows it will air two more time in the near future. Check it out if you can. And I'm hoping all my friends and family here have the opportunity to see this film.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

From the site that sells the home release dvd:
This is the Home DVD with no screening rights. The award-winning film Mother: Caring for 7 Billion exposes the environmental, social and humanitarian crises that stem from population growth. Taking this controversial subject head-on, the filmmakers crafted the film within a human rights framework and show the cultural shift that is needed worldwide to ease the pressures on the planet and to give all children a better future. In the film we meet Beth, an American mother and child rights advocate, who grew up in a large family of 12. She travels to Africa to witness first-hand the impact of population growth in the developing world and its role in exacerbating poverty. While there, she meets a young Ethiopian woman, Zinet, who comes from a poor family of 12, but has found the courage to break free from long-held cultural barriers holding back women. Beth learns from Zinet and others that a primary solution to the population issue is raising the status of women worldwide through education and empowerment, an essential step to ease population growth and reduce poverty worldwide.
Mother features world-renown experts and scientists including biologist Dr. Paul Ehrlich, family planning expert Dr. Malcolm Potts, Global Footprint Network founder and economist Dr. Mathis Wackernagel, agricultural economist Dr. Lester Brown and social scientist and best-selling author Riane Eisler. Directed by Christophe Fauchere. 
I could really see some moms I know from San Diego to Texas to Ohio getting into this movement for children.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

With that, I'm going to bed. Good night all.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning peeps!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning Mike


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> He arrived!!!!
> View attachment 135920


Awesome. How does your husband feel about ken being the daddy? Lol

Congrats


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> He arrived!!!!
> View attachment 135920


Is that who I think it is?


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> He totally isn't! ... Like literally I wish I knew how to make a subtle yet obvious move without being super direct... Alas that's probably doomed never to be. He only lives 3 hours from me! (Yeah ok I'm a creep, perhaps I should go crawl back into my cave now)


That's not creepy. Literally everyone stalks people who they like on the Internet. Start a conversation with him on FB and see how it goes. 
Just try talking to him in real life maybe?
I don't know....


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man. It never rains but what it pours, or whatever that old saw is. Is this the wettest winter on record for your area? or is it just another normal season for you? I don't remember you talking this much about flooding and rain last year.
> 
> I hope you were exaggerating about the dimples on your new car.



Much more rain then normal. We are under another flood watch right now. Just hoping the area only gets light rain. As for the car, it has lots of dimples. My pickup parked about 15' away only has a couple. A lot of flower pots and outdoor decorations/lights got damaged. My daughter and her guy gave me a solar turtle light for Christmas. I put it out about a week ago. One of the three turtles on it is now shell free. 

Life can be so much fun at times.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> There you go!! It's a done deal!



Poor Yvonne has no say in it? I think she loves being by herself.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Did you see what the delivery guy put on the scan for delivered?
> 
> Left with a woman!



He wanted everybody to know it was in good hands.


----------



## Jacqui

It's a beautiful hazy day in the neighborhood! Good morning to all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Poor Yvonne has no say in it? I think she loves being by herself.


Nope. Finally the USA is catching up with most of the rest of the world in regard to women's rights and their place in society. Ok all that likely got me in a dog house I'll first have to build.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nope. Finally the USA is catching up with most of the rest of the world in regard to women's rights and their place in society. Ok all that likely got me in a dog house I'll first have to build.



Boy are you asking for it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Boy are you asking for it.


Psychologists will tell you, “Bad attention is better than no attention"


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> Is that who I think it is?




Yes!!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> It's a beautiful hazy day in the neighborhood! Good morning to all.



Good morning Jacqui !!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> He arrived!!!!
> View attachment 135920


Wow!!! Congrats  he looks so cute.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Poor Yvonne has no say in it? I think she loves being by herself.



I know she does. I was just playing along. She is an amazing independent lady.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Morning peeps!



Good morning!! Gonna ride with the wind today?


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> Wow!!! Congrats  he looks so cute.




Thank you! My family is arguing over a name. I named him Austin! They can agree on one of their own.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And then say you want to get all gussied up and have a beer with him later. He will so be texting his buddies and saying something like, “no, I'm serious this time! This totally hot younger girl is hitting on me I think!" Don't be surprised if he needs to do a selfie with you to prove you exist to his buddies. He won't say that's what it's for. Wait. You take the selfie with him telling him how much fun you're having, show him the picture, suggesting you send it to him, BAMM, you have his phone number.


Literally it's reasons like this I stay smiling. It's actually a good idea (though I swear everything just seems too forward on my part... I've never had to flirt and have no clue how...) but it also makes me smile how you explain it lol


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> 15 is much better then none.


Hello Jacqui, hope you're well. Haven't heard from you for quite long. Busy?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Checks chat and PM for a message from Yvonne …



Keep waiting, chum. I'm not into long distance relationships! And besides that, there's only room in my cave for one (and Misty).


----------



## DawnH

GOOD morning TFO!!! My goal today is to finally finish Tuleo's outdoor oasis while still staying married. 

(Tuleo is supervising.)

...wish me luck.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Keep waiting, chum. I'm not into long distance relationships! And besides that, there's only room in my cave for one (and Misty).


LOL


----------



## Elohi

DawnH said:


> GOOD morning TFO!!! My goal today is to finally finish Tuleo's outdoor oasis while still staying married.
> 
> (Tuleo is supervising.)
> 
> ...wish me luck.
> 
> View attachment 136036


Holy beautiful tortoise, batman!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today I've got an interview then for afters, I get to hang out at the IRS again. Yea-haw as it were!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Psychologists will tell you, “Bad attention is better than no attention"



That is what I have been telling my daughter about why their older cat is now using clothing and such as a litter box.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning Jacqui !!



Good morning Ms Sulcata Caretaker.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I know she does. I was just playing along. She is an amazing independent lady.



I wanna be Yvonne when I grow up.


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> GOOD morning TFO!!! My goal today is to finally finish Tuleo's outdoor oasis while still staying married.
> 
> (Tuleo is supervising.)
> 
> ...wish me luck.
> 
> View attachment 136036



lol so what could cause hubby stress?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Literally it's reasons like this I stay smiling. It's actually a good idea (though I swear everything just seems too forward on my part... I've never had to flirt and have no clue how...) but it also makes me smile how you explain it lol



Go for it. Seriously, what do you have to loose?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning everyone.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Jacqui, hope you're well. Haven't heard from you for quite long. Busy?



I am always busy, but this year have no progress to show for it. You?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Today I've got an interview then for afters, I get to hang out at the IRS again. Yea-haw as it were!



Wait... Interview as in for a new job? IRS as in audit?


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning everyone.



Hi! *waves* Day going well?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> Hi! *waves* Day going well?


yes. Thanks.
Rode a motorcycle to work, in fact.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> yes. Thanks.
> Rode a motorcycle to work, in fact.



So one of those rare sunny days in Florida? Lol


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I am always busy, but this year have no progress to show for it. You?


Thanks your answer. Well, when one's busy one may get tired, but at least one doesn't sit there observing a....CLOCK/WATCH, like me. Am EXTREMELY BORED...NOTHING TO DO, NOWHERE TO GO TO and last but not least NO REAL and TRUE friends, leading to...LONLINESS.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The rainy season still hasn't showed up! It's hot and dusty.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks your answer. Well, when one's busy one may get tired, but at least one doesn't sit there observing a....CLOCK/WATCH, like me. Am EXTREMELY BORED...NOTHING TO DO, NOWHERE TO GO TO and last but not least NO REAL and TRUE friends, leading to...LONLINESS.


A hobby is needed. A very interesting hobby.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> yes. Thanks.
> Rode a motorcycle to work, in fact.


Hi Ed how are you?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> A hobby is needed. A very interesting hobby.


So very true Ed. The trouble is that in Middle Eastern countries, such things are not really available, due to the fact that they cost MONEY, (such as a club) and people's salaries are relatively low.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> A hobby is needed. A very interesting hobby.


So very true Ed. The trouble is that in Middle Eastern countries, such things are not really available, due to the fact that they cost MONEY, (such as a club) and people's salaries are relatively low.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ed how are you?


Fine my far away friend!
Bertha is kind of energetic this morning too.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Fine my far away friend!
> Bertha is kind of energetic this morning too.


GREAT!! Glad to hear there's some improvement. Good luck.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks your answer. Well, when one's busy one may get tired, but at least one doesn't sit there observing a....CLOCK/WATCH, like me. Am EXTREMELY BORED...NOTHING TO DO, NOWHERE TO GO TO and last but not least NO REAL and TRUE friends, leading to...LONLINESS.



lol I can not watch the click. Lol The only thing currently I have telling the time, is my phone . I keep it out locked in the pickup truck, so not easily viewable. Lol I am very seldom if ever bored. Too much to do, too many animals to watch, too many books to read, and too many things to see outside...then there is work, always work to be done.


----------



## JoesMum

Is there anyone with knowledge of Redfoots who could take a look at this please? 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/hello.122527/


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Go for it. Seriously, what do you have to loose?


You're talking to the one with anxiety here, I have an acute skill of hunting out worst case scenarios. Him thinking I'm a total creep, Unfriending me on facebook, making a total embarrassment of myself, I could literally have a heart attack, making myself look like a child, what if he actually has a wife or girlfriend that he doesn't post on Facebook about, what if he actually likes men like my gaydar half nudged at. I could be a laughing stock, butt of everyone's jokes. 
Sorry there's my rant of anxiety. (I feel bad for my friend on course who heard all of this, more, and the not so cleanly rated version... And of course my middle school girl squeals that just aren't meant for ears to hear)


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Is there anyone with knowledge of Redfoots who could take a look at this please?
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/hello.122527/



Thanks for alerting us, but you were doing a great job.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> You're talking to the one with anxiety here, I have an acute skill of hunting out worst case scenarios. Him thinking I'm a total creep, Unfriending me on facebook, making a total embarrassment of myself, I could literally have a heart attack, making myself look like a child, what if he actually has a wife or girlfriend that he doesn't post on Facebook about, what if he actually likes men like my gaydar half nudged at. I could be a laughing stock, butt of everyone's jokes.
> Sorry there's my rant of anxiety. (I feel bad for my friend on course who heard all of this, more, and the not so cleanly rated version... And of course my middle school girl squeals that just aren't meant for ears to hear)



So ask him if he has a significant person in his life.


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> You're talking to the one with anxiety here, I have an acute skill of hunting out worst case scenarios. Him thinking I'm a total creep, Unfriending me on facebook, making a total embarrassment of myself, I could literally have a heart attack, making myself look like a child, what if he actually has a wife or girlfriend that he doesn't post on Facebook about, what if he actually likes men like my gaydar half nudged at. I could be a laughing stock, butt of everyone's jokes.
> Sorry there's my rant of anxiety. (I feel bad for my friend on course who heard all of this, more, and the not so cleanly rated version... And of course my middle school girl squeals that just aren't meant for ears to hear)



I keep thinking that if the only thing that attracts this MAN to you is his voice, you need to step back and really, really think about it before making any advances


----------



## DawnH

Good times. Good times.

(We sanded and scraped the house for paint and our plan was to paint before this but, well, you know.... Hey! at least I did the white trim first!)


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Thanks for alerting us, but you were doing a great job.


Trouble is I only know the basics I have learned from being in here. The details of dealing with pyramiding and humidity for Redfoots are beyond my experience!

I know what questions to ask but not the answers


----------



## DawnH

Jacqui said:


> lol so what could cause hubby stress?



LOL!! Seriously though. I joke all the time about him wanting to kill me but he has never said a word about my projects. He's pretty damn awesome. *I* could never be married to me, I would go nuts...lol.


----------



## DawnH

ZEROPILOT said:


> Fine my far away friend!
> Bertha is kind of energetic this morning too.



That. Is. Awesome. Seriously awesome.


----------



## Elohi

Ugh. Dude. What the?? It's been 100+ years since it was this hot in the NW. I feel bad for you guys. 
It's expected here. I mean you walk into ANY business and it's like walking into a meat locker because they have to keep the temps low to compensate for the heat transfer when the door opens a millions times a day. Homes like mine have two huge central AC units to keep things cool and comfortable inside, but I know it's not nearly as common in the NW. When I lived in CO, we had a swamp cooler because anything more wasn't really necessary. 
http://www.weather.com/forecast/reg...t-heat-wave-northwest-great-basin-latejun2015


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> GOOD morning TFO!!! My goal today is to finally finish Tuleo's outdoor oasis while still staying married.
> 
> (Tuleo is supervising.)
> 
> ...wish me luck.
> 
> View attachment 136036




You will have to make it up in special ways if you know what I mean


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I wanna be Yvonne when I grow up.




Me too! She rocks!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> lol so what could cause hubby stress?




What can cure a hubby's stress


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! It's going to be a hot one today. I took advantage of the cool morning and went after my back yard with the weed whacker. Then I started to mow. I was able to get three passes (causing 5 grass catcher emptyings) before the heat overtook me. And the major portion of the back yard is in the shade!! (well, it was at that time). Maybe I can finish it up tomorrow.


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> You will have to make it up in special ways if you know what I mean



Why do you think we have five kids?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! It's going to be a hot one today. I took advantage of the cool morning and went after my back yard with the weed whacker. Then I started to mow. I was able to get three passes (causing 5 grass catcher emptyings) before the heat overtook me. And the major portion of the back yard is in the shade!! (well, it was at that time). Maybe I can finish it up tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 136062



I'm sitting in the salon covering my grey with foil and a shower cap. 
I would rather be hovering over the little guy.


----------



## Yvonne G

O-o-o-o a salon day! I'm not a girly girl. I seldom to anything extra to my body besides the necessary grooming. Even cut my own hair. Gray hair? Bring it on!! My daughter used to pull hers out. I warned her that 2 new ones will grow in each spot. And now she's got a whole lotta gray hairs! It's a badge of honor.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> O-o-o-o a salon day! I'm not a girly girl. I seldom to anything extra to my body besides the necessary grooming. Even cut my own hair. Gray hair? Bring it on!! My daughter used to pull hers out. I warned her that 2 new ones will grow in each spot. And now she's got a whole lotta gray hairs! It's a badge of honor.


Hi. How do you manage to cut your own hair? I would never have enough courage to.


----------



## Gillian M

Good evening to everyone at tort forum!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi all *Big wave to everyone* 
 it's been super busy! 
The tort house has been delivered today. I wanted to share the beginning photos of their new home, so you guys can see the progress


so much to do! 
The electrician came by today too and they will wiring the tort house up in two weeks
We are just waiting for the crane now so they can lift it over the fence


----------



## jaizei

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. How do you manage to cut your own hair? I would never have enough courage to.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Trouble is I only know the basics I have learned from being in here. The details of dealing with pyramiding and humidity for Redfoots are beyond my experience!
> 
> I know what questions to ask but not the answers


But that's great, I think.
It's what several of us often do.
If the OP doesn't get a quick response they sometimes get dispirited and don't come back, but if we post and say 'Hi' and tell them what we do know, it helps them feel they are not being ignored, that we care and they are more likely to wait about until someone with that particular knowledge or experience come across the thread.
And then we all learn by reading the responses.
What you did was brilliant.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Seriously cool building!


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


>


I didn't mean this way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> O-o-o-o a salon day! I'm not a girly girl. I seldom to anything extra to my body besides the necessary grooming. Even cut my own hair. Gray hair? Bring it on!! My daughter used to pull hers out. I warned her that 2 new ones will grow in each spot. And now she's got a whole lotta gray hairs! It's a badge of honor.


And for blokes, too.
Apparently, it's supposed to make us look sophisticated having grey hair.
Not sure the bald bits have that effect, though.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And for blokes, too.
> Apparently, it's supposed to make us look sophisticated having grey hair.
> Not sure the bald bits have that effect, though.


I still don't have any grey hair. Still haven't lost any yet, either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I still don't have any grey hair. Still haven't lost any yet, either.


Not fair.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not fair.


All of my hair and 99% of my original issue teeth, but a giant (ISH) belly.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> I keep thinking that if the only thing that attracts this MAN to you is his voice, you need to step back and really, really think about it before making any advances


It's not just his voice, that's a big part but not all of it. His facial hair is like perfection, his figure though not thin is perfect. He snowboards, one of my other pastimes. And the fact alone that he works for and lives and breathes the race that is my passion is a big factor, I've seen that make and break many relationships. 
You are the voice of reason here, probably the wisest since you're actually telling me to use my brain. 
I suppose it ain't creepy to post my own picture.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Smarch.
I don't know you, but the obvious needs to be done.
You're both adults and there's a great chance that he has noticed you in the same way.
Is there anyone at all that knows BOTH of you and can do some asking/scouting for you?
As a 50 year old, old man I can tell you that some of my most difficult memories are a few relationships that I didn't pursue. Not that I'm unhappy now. I am happy. But not knowing is the worst! 
Be brave. You have nothing to lose and maybe quite a lot to gain. Most men either uninterested or married, etc. would be very flattered to know that someone else though enough of them to ask if they were interested.
Hell, I would be.


----------



## smarch

Btw there was probably more swearing than I've ever heard after that happened.. And throwing things, that too was attractive for some reason


----------



## ZEROPILOT

When you're very young an age gap can mean a lot, but as you get older it becomes all about chemistry and being happy. Don't let a couple of years stop you.
You seem like a great young lady and I wish you the best.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> O-o-o-o a salon day! I'm not a girly girl. I seldom to anything extra to my body besides the necessary grooming. Even cut my own hair. Gray hair? Bring it on!! My daughter used to pull hers out. I warned her that 2 new ones will grow in each spot. And now she's got a whole lotta gray hairs! It's a badge of honor.



It about the only girlie thing I do! 
I'm not ready for grey yet! 
I'm not a shopper so my splurge is my hair.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> It about the only girlie thing I do!
> I'm not ready for grey yet!
> I'm not a shopper so my splurge is my hair.


No nail salon?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> All of my hair and 99% of my original issue teeth, but a giant (ISH) belly.


I've lost several back teeth, but through sport, falling and fighting, rather than age.
Oh, and recently a front one, due to Moroccan tea.
My tum tum's still flat though.
ha de ha.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> It's not just his voice, that's a big part but not all of it. His facial hair is like perfection, his figure though not thin is perfect. He snowboards, one of my other pastimes. And the fact alone that he works for and lives and breathes the race that is my passion is a big factor, I've seen that make and break many relationships.
> You are the voice of reason here, probably the wisest since you're actually telling me to use my brain.
> I suppose it ain't creepy to post my own picture.
> View attachment 136080


I think you should just follow whatever you feel, since people experience attraction in ways we can't begin to explain.... I liked a girl once in my life... Just once... That's part of the reason it took me so long to understand myself. I don't think using our brains is useful when it comes to some emotions, like love (I don't know if love is the word I'd use here, love has many, many meanings). I think using our brains only controls how we react to this emotion. That's my opinion... I think you should be brave and so what you think should be done (whatever that is). Just remember, we're always here if you need any support!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've lost several back teeth, but through sport, falling and fighting, rather than age.
> Oh, and recently a front one, due to Moroccan tea.
> My tum tum's still flat though.
> ha de ha.


I suspected with that diet, you'd be a perfect specimen of health!
I am the product of American fast food.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Smarch.
> I don't know you, but the obvious needs to be done.
> You're both adults and there's a great chance that he has noticed you in the same way.
> Is there anyone at all that knows BOTH of you and can do some asking/scouting for you?
> As a 50 year old, old man I can tell you that some of my most difficult memories are a few relationships that I didn't pursue. Not that I'm unhappy now. I am happy. But not knowing is the worst!
> Be brave. You have nothing to lose and maybe quite a lot to gain. Most men either uninterested or married, etc. would be very flattered to know that someone else though enough of them to ask if they were interested.
> Hell, I would be.


Oh, okay then, Ed.
You interested?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm the married type guy I referred to.
You never had a love that you didn't pursue? It's rough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm the married type guy I referred to.
> You never had a love that you didn't pursue? It's rough.


So flattered, then?
But i posted Sarah before about regretting it forever if you don't pursue your loves.
Even when you're happily married, years later, like me, you sometimes wonder, "what if.....?"
Not exactly regret, just wondering how different life might have been.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So flattered, then?
> But i posted Sarah before about regretting it forever if you don't pursue your loves.
> Even when you're happily married, years later, like me, you sometimes wonder, "what if.....?"
> Not exactly regret, just wondering how different life might have been.


You mean thinking of all the wonderful different possibilities and then realizing how impossible they are? 
That's how I'd describe it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So flattered, then?
> But i posted Sarah before about regretting it forever if you don't pursue your loves.
> Even when you're happily married, years later, like me, you sometimes wonder, "what if.....?"
> Not exactly regret, just wondering how different life might have been.


Yes. Nothing ventured.
I am happily married and yet I still wonder. It's not at all fair to my wife.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> You mean thinking of all the wonderful different possibilities and then realizing how impossible they are?
> That's how I'd describe it.


Well, they're impossible now, thankfully we can't change the past, but I could have done something at the time and didn't.
I regret not doing it, but don't regret the way things have turned out in the end.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AbdullaAli said:


> You mean thinking of all the wonderful different possibilities and then realizing how impossible they are?
> That's how I'd describe it.


If you don't pursue what ever it is or whoever it is that you think will make you happy, It would be nearly impossible.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, they're impossible now, thankfully we can't change the past, but I could have done something at the time and didn't.
> I regret not doing it, but don't regret the way things have turned out in the end.


Well said.


----------



## Abdulla6169

ZEROPILOT said:


> If you don't pursue what ever it is or whoever it is that you think will make you happy, It would be nearly impossible.


Yes, that's what I'm saying... If you don't follow what you love, that's what you'll probably feel later...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

And the last time I got hit on must have been about, say, 1995!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. Nothing ventured.
> I am happily married and yet I still wonder. It's not at all fair to my wife.


I expect she does too, sometimes.
Wifey was dating TV and film celebrities, artists and millionaires and she chose me.
I'm sure she must think, "What if...." sometimes.
Bound to.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AbdullaAli said:


> Yes, that's what I'm saying... If you don't follow what you love, that's what you'll probably feel later...


Correct. So go for it!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I expect she does too, sometimes.
> Wifey was dating TV and film celebrities, artists and millionaires ans she chose me.
> I'm sure she must think, "What if...." sometimes.
> Bound to.


Geez! You must be some kinda guy! I knew I liked you for some reason.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Geez! You must be some kinda guy! I knew I liked you for some reason.


Thanks.
And thankfully she still thinks so too.
But as i say she's short sighted and a bit bonkers.
Actually, pretty bonkers.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

DEEP conversation today.
Slow news day.


----------



## Abdulla6169

ZEROPILOT said:


> DEEP conversation today.
> Slow news day.


OK, 
BOOBIES!!!!!! 
Is that better? I'm sure shouting boobies will attract a few more chatters back...


----------



## spud's_mum

AbdullaAli said:


> OK,
> BOOBIES!!!!!!
> Is that better? I'm sure shouting boobies will attract a few more chatters back...


How do I always come on this thread innocently to this...

2nd time! Lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Just great timing! You missed all the boring chat!


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> No nail salon?




Yes, I do that too! Busted!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

They do the nails for cheap, but then you have to back every week for a "fill"...............


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 136075
> 
> Hi all *Big wave to everyone*
> it's been super busy!
> The tort house has been delivered today. I wanted to share the beginning photos of their new home, so you guys can see the progress
> View attachment 136077
> View attachment 136078
> so much to do!
> The electrician came by today too and they will wiring the tort house up in two weeks
> We are just waiting for the crane now so they can lift it over the fence




I love it!!!!! I can't wait for the progression pics!!! 

Yay!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 136075
> 
> Hi all *Big wave to everyone*
> it's been super busy!
> The tort house has been delivered today. I wanted to share the beginning photos of their new home, so you guys can see the progress
> View attachment 136077
> View attachment 136078
> so much to do!
> The electrician came by today too and they will wiring the tort house up in two weeks
> We are just waiting for the crane now so they can lift it over the fence


It looks great, Noel.
Glad you're going to share the development with us.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Wait... Interview as in for a new job? IRS as in audit?


Yes and no


----------



## spud's_mum

What are ya all doing? I'm having snuggles with my doggy


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I expect she does too, sometimes.
> Wifey was dating TV and film celebrities, artists and millionaires and she chose me.
> I'm sure she must think, "What if...." sometimes.
> Bound to.


Behold the power of cheese?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

spudthetortoise said:


> What are ya all doing? I'm having snuggles with my doggy


I'm getting me some from my doggy when I leave here in about 15 minutes


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> They do the nails for cheap, but then you have to back every week for a "fill"...............




I go every 6 weeks. I took my nails of two weeks ago and just do polish. 

Your nails must grow fast


----------



## Momof4

Boobies!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> I go every 6 weeks. I took my nails of two weeks ago and just do polish.
> 
> Your nails must grow fast


My nails get bitten down to bloody stumps!
My wife is the million dollar nail queen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Behold the power of cheese?


Worried now.
Did she only marry me for my cheese?
She does love cheese and so did her cat.


----------



## Momof4

It's to hot to work outside, I guess I'll head to LLL to grab Mazuri.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> My nails get bitten down to bloody stumps!
> My wife is the million dollar nail queen.



Does she do seasons and holidays?
I guess she has red, white and blue right now?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> It's to hot to work outside, I guess I'll head to LLL to grab Mazuri.


It's well into the nineties and I'm grilling steaks tonight. Sweet.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Does she do seasons and holidays?
> I guess she has red, white and blue right now?


I can't keep up. She gets the toes done too. Whatever makes her feel good.
This from a guy that gets one hair cut each year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just one hair?
The others must be pretty long by now.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!! Gonna ride with the wind today?


Yes ,yes ,and yes !


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Keep waiting, chum. I'm not into long distance relationships! And besides that, there's only room in my cave for one (and Misty).


SHUT DOWN ! HaHa Ken back to the drawing board!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Time to go.
A three day weekend awaits me.
Take care everyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Time to go.
> A three day weekend awaits me.
> Take care everyone.


Catch you soon.
Be good (ish)


----------



## Abdulla6169

My iPad's penis not working correctly, I think I'm starting to haev way too many typos..
See you guys in a little while, I have to do some work....


----------



## DawnH

AbdullaAli said:


> My iPad's penis not working correctly, I think I'm starting to haev way too many typos..
> See you guys in a little while, I have to do some work....



I'm pretty sure iPad don't have penises. That might be why you're experiencing a problem.


----------



## DawnH

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 136075
> 
> Hi all *Big wave to everyone*
> it's been super busy!
> The tort house has been delivered today. I wanted to share the beginning photos of their new home, so you guys can see the progress
> View attachment 136077
> View attachment 136078
> so much to do!
> The electrician came by today too and they will wiring the tort house up in two weeks
> We are just waiting for the crane now so they can lift it over the fence



WOW! That one is SO CLEAN!! Every one I have seen looks like it was previously used by Charles Manson. I cannot wait to see how you guys get 'er done!


----------



## Lyn W

Hi all just a fleeting visit to catch up. Hope you are all well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Greeting to your fleeting, Lyn.
All fine here in Morocco, hope all's well where you are, too.


----------



## Lyn W

Yes great thanks. Had a lovely day canoeing yesterday - no one fell in the canal which is always a bonus. The restraining course has finished so that will be handy when I get a job as a bouncer at the clubs in town. Only 3 weeks left after tomorrow! Yaaay!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> I suppose it ain't creepy to post my own picture.
> View attachment 136080


Not creepy. Crappy picture! Did I mention my 2, that's right 2 wells are sucking air right now not water? That's just straight up water abuse is what that is. Wanting to cry, but can't waste the moisture …


----------



## Abdulla6169

DawnH said:


> I'm pretty sure iPad don't have penises. That might be why you're experiencing a problem.


Oh CRAP!!! And also LOL! I meant to write "pen is".... I think I fixed the problem now, hopefully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes great thanks. Had a lovely day canoeing yesterday - no one fell in the canal which is always a bonus. The restraining course has finished so that will be handy when I get a job as a bouncer at the clubs in town. Only 3 weeks left after tomorrow! Yaaay!


I always think it's a bonus when someone DOES fall in. 
I think Gillian may now need back up when I ask her to duff you up. Is that why you took the course?
Three weeks will soon pass.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I always think it's a bonus when someone DOES fall in.
> I think Gillian may now need back up when I ask her to duff you up. Is that why you took the course?
> Three weeks will soon pass.


It's often very hard work when anyone does get wet. They are all told to bring a large towel and complete set of dry clothes. The last girl to fall in a few months ago gave me her bag to get her dry kit out - she had a hand towel and a pair of socks!! Good job she couldn't read my mind!
Yes I'm ready for Gillian now but it will all be done with calming palms and a caring 'C' hold.......don't ask!
When are you off tortoise spotting?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's often very hard work when anyone does get wet. They are all told to bring a large towel and complete set of dry clothes. The last girl to fall in a few months ago gave me her bag to get her dry kit out - she had a hand towel and a pair of socks!! Good job she couldn't read my mind!
> Yes I'm ready for Gillian now but it will all be done with calming palms and a caring 'C' hold.......don't ask!
> When are you off tortoise spotting?


Monday, but I think there might be some twitching as well, or instead now.
Here if you fall in most of the rivers, you're liable to catch something nasty, and I don't mean eels.
But at least your clothes dry pretty quickly.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Monday, but I think there might be some twitching as well, or instead now.
> Here if you fall in most of the rivers, you're liable to catch something nasty, and I don't mean eels.
> But at least your clothes dry pretty quickly.


Don't forget your bins then and hope you find some exotic birds ( the feathered sort if course!)
Is Wifey well enough to go too?


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. How do you manage to cut your own hair? I would never have enough courage to.



I never alluded to how it looks when I'm finished.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

IRS went as expected. Walking a little funny now, thank you mr. Obama. What was solved with my contribution? I never went to urgent care to begin with, now I've got no money, no doctor , no water, and no wife. Thanks again, dude!
Interview went great. The gal loved me, (as is typical) it's the men folk that get a little bent, they see their “place" as threatened. She told me she almost dumped me because I'm overqualified but wanted to see if I really was needing a job or what. 
I let her know I needed a job. She let me know on the side that she'd moved my résumé to the engineering department because they need me there. That, would be a real job. 
Feels good but empty too. Happy with interview, bummed with me and Karen, and not having water and the potential future of the property is real heavy on my shoulders right now. Wishing I could call my mom. Okay, enough of all that. All it does is waste moisture! Get it together, Cowboy, at least the forced air is fixed and for now there is 1200 gallons of water in the tank! Sure the bathroom smells like an open pit, but who is coming up? No one…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I never alluded to how it looks when I'm finished.


Ummmm FOXY


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey's got to carry the cases, so she'd better be.
And she carries my equipment in the field.
I'm not actually a bird spotter, as such, but working to save the Northern bald ibis, _Geronticus eremita, _trying to establish a breeding colony near by and I might have to go and have a peek and spend some money, I expect.


----------



## AZtortMom

DawnH said:


> WOW! That one is SO CLEAN!! Every one I have seen looks like it was previously used by Charles Manson. I cannot wait to see how you guys get 'er done!


We were able to find one that was only used once, so it's basically brand new. It even smells new still. 
The people we bought it from want final pictures too so they can put them on their website

Any ideas for substrate on a house this big


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey's got to carry the cases, so she'd better be.
> And she carries my equipment in the field.
> I'm not actually a bird spotter, as such, but working to save the Northern bald ibis, _Geronticus eremita, _trying to establish a breeding colony near by and I might have to go and have a peek and spend some money, I expect.


Document, document, document! Help the cause! I'm sure you've found someone who is in need of a new person in the field with all the researchers I've linked you to.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just one hair?
> The others must be pretty long by now.



No, a different one each time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Any ideas for substrate on a house this big


Me, I'd go with my 50/50 peat moss - organic , no manure top soil mix. Soak it real well and you're good to go with proper heat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> IRS went as expected. Walking a little funny now, thank you mr. Obama. What was solved with my contribution? I never went to urgent care to begin with, now I've got no money, no doctor , no water, and no wife. Thanks again, dude!
> Interview went great. The gal loved me, (as is typical) it's the men folk that get a little bent, they see their “place" as threatened. She told me she almost dumped me because I'm overqualified but wanted to see if I really was needing a job or what.
> I let her know I needed a job. She let me know on the side that she'd moved my résumé to the engineering department because they need me there. That, would be a real job.
> Feels good but empty too. Happy with interview, bummed with me and Karen, and not having water and the potential future of the property is real heavy on my shoulders right now. Wishing I could call my mom. Okay, enough of all that. All it does is waste moisture! Get it together, Cowboy, at least the forced air is fixed and for now there is 1200 gallons of water in the tank! Sure the bathroom smells like an open pit, but who is coming up? No one…


Made me quite sad, reading that.
So hoping you get the job, Ken.
We all need a break sometimes and I reckon you're about due one.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey's got to carry the cases, so she'd better be.
> And she carries my equipment in the field.
> I'm not actually a bird spotter, as such, but working to save the Northern bald ibis, _Geronticus eremita, _trying to establish a breeding colony near by and I might have to go and have a peek and spend some money, I expect.


Why? Do they send you a bill for looking at them?
So glad Wifey's better.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ken.
> We all need a break sometimes


I help women cross the street, I don't kick stray dogs, cats are a gift to me, and if you need help, and I can see to it, it's done. I'd hold my breath, but blue doesn't show well with me…


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Me, I'd go with my 50/50 peat moss - organic , no manure top soil mix. Soak it real well and you're good to go with proper heat.


Thanks Ken!
I really hope you get that job


----------



## Yvonne G

For sulcatas? I wouldn't use any substrate. Easier to keep clean.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Document, document, document! Help the cause! I'm sure you've found someone who is in need of a new person in the field with all the researchers I've linked you to.


I'm a field palaeontologist really, and that I document diligently.
This other stuff I know nothing about, I just buy things and give people money when I'm sure it's being well spent.
This bird is an ugly thing, but critically endangered and Morocco could be it's last hope, but I've little knowledge of how to help it.
I rely on others for all that.


----------



## Yvonne G

It feels like Saturday to me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

my best buddy Baxter showed up and basically said, “what's this about forced air?"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Why? Do they send you a bill for looking at them?
> So glad Wifey's better.


With my eyesight I just see a black blob with a pink head usually.
But it's a place we may introduce some into, but somebody says there's already some been released, I'm trying to find out what's going on.
The donkeys will take all my rubbish before we go.
I'll miss them.
(the donkeys, not the rubbish bags.)


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> IRS went as expected. Walking a little funny now, thank you mr. Obama. What was solved with my contribution? I never went to urgent care to begin with, now I've got no money, no doctor , no water, and no wife. Thanks again, dude!
> Interview went great. The gal loved me, (as is typical) it's the men folk that get a little bent, they see their “place" as threatened. She told me she almost dumped me because I'm overqualified but wanted to see if I really was needing a job or what.
> I let her know I needed a job. She let me know on the side that she'd moved my résumé to the engineering department because they need me there. That, would be a real job.
> Feels good but empty too. Happy with interview, bummed with me and Karen, and not having water and the potential future of the property is real heavy on my shoulders right now. Wishing I could call my mom. Okay, enough of all that. All it does is waste moisture! Get it together, Cowboy, at least the forced air is fixed and for now there is 1200 gallons of water in the tank! Sure the bathroom smells like an open pit, but who is coming up? No one…




I really hope you can see the light at the end of the tunnel! I know it sucks 
and I hope things turn around soon!! 

You're to nice of a guy for all this crap to happen all at once!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 136122
> my best buddy Baxter showed up and basically said, “what's this about forced air?"



Forced Air!!!! I thought for sure it must be at least 195F degrees outside, as the swamp cooler isn't really cooling the house right now. It's 85F in here. So I did a Google search on Clovis's temperature and it's only 103F. Pf-t-t-t-t. Piece of cake. That's nothing. I was about to turn off the swamp cooler and turn on the AC, but 103? heck I can take that!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> With my eyesight I just see a black blob with a pink head usually.
> But it's a place we may introduce some into, but somebody says there's already some been released, I'm trying to find out what's going on.
> The donkeys will take all my rubbish before we go.
> I'll miss them.
> (the donkeys, not the rubbish bags.)



That would be great to drag an endangered bird back from the brink of extinction so good luck with that Adam.

I have to go now or I won't get up in the morning so speak to you over the weekend
Have a good night everyone.
Night Night


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heck fire, Yvonne, you've met me. I've got 93°here. Think I'm going to to take that?well and like 35% humidity


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That would be great to drag an endangered bird back from the brink of extinction so good luck with that Adam.
> 
> I have to go now or I won't get up in the morning so speak to you over the weekend
> Have a good night everyone.
> Night Night


Night, Lyn, catch you soon.


----------



## Elohi

Home. I'm tired and filthy. My house is also a mess. Crap. -sigh-
I came home, let the dog out, checked on the torts, snapped some pictures of Mia and got bit by a fireant while moving the water hose. Stupid ants. I was out on a friends farm working most of the day and didn't get bit by a single bug, came home and within 5 mins was bitten on the hand. Ugh!


----------



## DawnH

AZtortMom said:


> We were able to find one that was only used once, so it's basically brand new. It even smells new still.
> The people we bought it from want final pictures too so they can put them on their website
> 
> Any ideas for substrate on a house this big



That is SO cool. What are you housing? If it were me (large sulcata) I would keep it as is, maybe add hay in the winter if you can heat it safely. (I worry!)


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> I think you should just follow whatever you feel, since people experience attraction in ways we can't begin to explain.... I liked a girl once in my life... Just once... That's part of the reason it took me so long to understand myself. I don't think using our brains is useful when it comes to some emotions, like love (I don't know if love is the word I'd use here, love has many, many meanings). I think using our brains only controls how we react to this emotion. That's my opinion... I think you should be brave and so what you think should be done (whatever that is). Just remember, we're always here if you need any support!


You already know what I love in girls and they are super weird and very hard to get.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not creepy. Crappy picture! Did I mention my 2, that's right 2 wells are sucking air right now not water? That's just straight up water abuse is what that is. Wanting to cry, but can't waste the moisture …


Well it's not our fault the pallet fell off the tele! It made an awesome sound though. There was a whole lot of yelling, profanities, and throwing crushed bottles after that.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> You already know what I love in girls and they are super weird and very hard to get.


I know.... I know the feeling.... I've only had crushes on straight guys. 

It's usually goes like this:
Me: "Wow. You look great today."
Them: "Thanks for the compliment"
Like dammit I'm trying to flirt with you!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> I know.... I know the feeling.... I've only had crushes on straight guys.
> 
> It's usually goes like this:
> Me: "Wow. You look great today."
> Them: "Thanks for the compliment"
> Like dammit I'm trying to flirt with you!


LOL!


----------



## AZtortMom

DawnH said:


> That is SO cool. What are you housing? If it were me (large sulcata) I would keep it as is, maybe add hay in the winter if you can heat it safely. (I worry!)


They are sulcatas. It is air conditioned and will have heaters for the winter 
Here are few more pictures of the move


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> I know.... I know the feeling.... I've only had crushes on straight guys.
> 
> It's usually goes like this:
> Me: "Wow. You look great today."
> Them: "Thanks for the compliment"
> Like dammit I'm trying to flirt with you!


Still I think what I go after is harder to get. You can find a gay person easier than what I prefer.


----------



## Killerrookie

AZtortMom said:


> They are sulcatas. It is air conditioned and will have heaters for the winter
> Here are few more pictures of the move


Furnish it up and make it cozy so I can live in there.


----------



## AZtortMom

The feet were adjusted so it sits squarely on them. Of course the torts were checking it out once it was set


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> Still I think what I go after is harder to get. You can find a gay person easier than what I prefer.


Hmmm. That's true if I'm in the US, but here it's just a game of luck and a little patience... People here prefer to stay down low. *sigh*

My gaydar kinda works, it's usually overpowered by my pleasebegaydar !


----------



## AZtortMom

Killerrookie said:


> Furnish it up and make it cozy so I can live in there.


Sure! The crane operator asked if that is where my husband is going to be staying


----------



## Killerrookie

Haha, so when he makes you mad you can just say "Go outside and sleep with the tortoises!"


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Sure! The crane operator asked if that is where my husband is going to be staying





Killerrookie said:


> Haha, so when he makes you mad you can just say "Go outside and sleep with the tortoises!"


You guys make me laugh!


----------



## AZtortMom

Killerrookie said:


> Haha, so when he makes you mad you can just say "Go outside and sleep with the tortoises!"


I would bring the torts in


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> You guys make me laugh!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

DawnH said:


> I'm pretty sure iPad don't have penises. That might be why you're experiencing a problem.


So that's why I have so many problems the iPad is female


----------



## Killerrookie

AZtortMom said:


> I would bring the torts in


OOOOOOOHHHH!!!! DANG!


----------



## mike taylor

I sleep in no dog house! If you're the one mad and don't want to sleep in the same bed .You go to the dog house or put on your happy pants . hahaha


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## AZtortMom

Nice feathers


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here Polly! Beautiful plumage


----------



## Abdulla6169

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 136142


Wow that peacock is simply fabulous.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

AbdullaAli said:


> Wow that peacock is simply fabulous.


Ya but you now the problem with peacocks ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Abdulla6169

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Ya but you now the problem with peacocks ?


Not really 
I think We had one on my family's farm once...


----------



## Momof4

Can you guess what this cute little guy is?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 136145


Oh LOL.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> Can you guess what this cute little guy is?
> View attachment 136146


Is that a polar bear? That thing is soooo cute!


----------



## DawnH

I've finished.

I want to cry, but dammit it is done.

(Now I just have to finish painting the house.)

WHEN DOES IT END?!

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/sunshade.122354/page-2


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here Polly! Beautiful plumage


The plumage don't enter into it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Can you guess what this cute little guy is?
> View attachment 136146


Supper?


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Supper?



Ummm, noooo!


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> Is that a polar bear? That thing is soooo cute!




Yes!! Omg! He is so cute!!!


----------



## Momof4

I'm bummed that my LLL reptile doesn't carry regular Mazuri! 
I bought the LS but my RF don't like it! 
I guess I need to research for the best shipping price. My local feed store doesn't use Purina products


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> I'm bummed that my LLL reptile doesn't carry regular Mazuri!
> I bought the LS but my RF don't like it!
> I guess I need to research for the best shipping price. My local feed store doesn't use Purina products


Yes they do! If you're talking about tortoise food. Here; http://www.lllreptile.com/products/20598-mazuri-bulk-tortoise-diet-25-pounds


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> Yes they do! If you're talking about tortoise food. Here; http://www.lllreptile.com/products/20598-mazuri-bulk-tortoise-diet-25-pounds



My local LLL doesn't order it anymore. I'm only 10 min from their store.


----------



## Elohi

dumb fire ants 

Geez, my hands are long lol.


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> I'm bummed that my LLL reptile doesn't carry regular Mazuri!
> I bought the LS but my RF don't like it!
> I guess I need to research for the best shipping price. My local feed store doesn't use Purina products



If you buy it online, I don't think you can get better shipping rates than from Mazuri site. There's almost always some type of shipping promo. Sometimes free shipping, usually $10.


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Home. I'm tired and filthy. My house is also a mess. Crap. -sigh-
> I came home, let the dog out, checked on the torts, snapped some pictures of Mia and got bit by a fireant while moving the water hose. Stupid ants. I was out on a friends farm working most of the day and didn't get bit by a single bug, came home and within 5 mins was bitten on the hand. Ugh!
> View attachment 136125



That's a great picture! Needs a hot weather caption.


----------



## dmmj

Remember, if you are ever in australia kangaroos cant hop backwards. Just in case you get in trouble.


----------



## dmmj

The more you know (cue rainbow)


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've lost several back teeth, but through sport, falling and fighting, rather than age.
> Oh, and recently a front one, due to Moroccan tea.
> My tum tum's still flat though.
> ha de ha.


Hi Adam. Take care of that tummy and make sure it stays like that.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
Happy Friday!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> Happy Friday!


Good aftenoon and A HAPPY FRIDAY to you and all tort owners, as well as torts and turtles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Seconded. oh, no, thirded.
Happy Friday all.


----------



## Moozillion

Today is National Chocolate Pudding Day!!!! For real!!! 
So ALL patriotic Americans should eat chocolate pudding TODAY!!!
I know I will!!


----------



## Moozillion

OMG!!!! Yesterday was National Catfish Day, and I MISSED it!!!!
This Southerner is SO ashamed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmm.
Wifey says that in solidarity with her cousins across the pond she will consume several chocolate puddings today.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Wifey says that in solidarity with her cousins across the pond she will consume several chocolate puddings today.


So good of her!!!! Hats off to wifey!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Wifey says that in solidarity with her cousins across the pond she will consume several chocolate puddings today.


Bon appetite!


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> LOL!! Seriously though. I joke all the time about him wanting to kill me but he has never said a word about my projects. He's pretty damn awesome. *I* could never be married to me, I would go nuts...lol.



I thought perhaps he was like Jeff who thinks my house wants to kill him. No matter how small the project Jeff always ends up bleeding.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> O-o-o-o a salon day! I'm not a girly girl. I seldom to anything extra to my body besides the necessary grooming. Even cut my own hair. Gray hair? Bring it on!! My daughter used to pull hers out. I warned her that 2 new ones will grow in each spot. And now she's got a whole lotta gray hairs! It's a badge of honor.



I agree. I started getting grey in Jr high. Just about the only thing my Grandfather gave me.


----------



## mike taylor

On my way to San Antonio.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> They do the nails for cheap, but then you have to back every week for a "fill"...............



Having never done this, what do they fill?


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> On my way to San Antonio.



for work?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> On my way to San Antonio.



Drive careful, but have fun.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yippee! Today's Friday. I get to go into town and run errands. (Do you get the sense I may be being a bit sarcastic?) I'm also going to a hearing place to have my hearing checked and see about hearing aids. Oh joy!! And it's only supposed to be 106F degrees today!! Oh well, at least the AC in the truck works well.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> for work?


Nope for my wife's Roller Derby . Plus we are going to the river to float and drink beers .


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yippee! Today's Friday. I get to go into town and run errands. (Do you get the sense I may be being a bit sarcastic?) I'm also going to a hearing place to have my hearing checked and see about hearing aids. Oh joy!! And it's only supposed to be 106F degrees today!! Oh well, at least the AC in the truck works well.



Wish I were there. Then we could go out to lunch together.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Nope for my wife's Roller Derby . Plus we are going to the river to float and drink beers .




That sounds like so much fun!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> Nope for my wife's Roller Derby . Plus we are going to the river to float and drink beers .


Can I join?


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> That sounds like so much fun!!!


Hopefully it will be .


----------



## mike taylor

Killerrookie said:


> Can I join?


Sure jump in your car and drive . I'll give you the address if needed.


----------



## Killerrookie

Aww man, I have to drive?


----------



## spud's_mum

THEY CAME!!!!! Already planted


----------



## mike taylor

Killerrookie said:


> Aww man, I have to drive?


Yes I have to.


----------



## Killerrookie

Wait you or me?


----------



## mike taylor

You drive yourself to meet us .


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> You drive yourself to meet us .


When are you guys heading out to San Antonio? I love the Bass Pro shop there it's HUGE!


----------



## mike taylor

On my way now .


----------



## mike taylor

How about a woman in a small black dress.


----------



## Killerrookie

Once I'm done mowing the yard and picking up poop I'll see if I can go. Unless I'm stuck with more chores today.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> How about a woman in a small black dress.



Wrong thread??????


----------



## Killerrookie

I've been thinking we should have a TFO meet over her in Texas because of how much of us live here in the lone star state.


----------



## mike taylor

How far are you from San Antonio ?


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Nope for my wife's Roller Derby . Plus we are going to the river to float and drink beers .


Why are you floating beers?


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> How about a woman in a small black dress.


A mini skirt? Oh daisy dukes? Yoga pants? So much things Mike!


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> How far are you from San Antonio ?


Live in Richmond so about a 2 hour drive.


----------



## mike taylor

It's three hours and 21 minutes from New Caney . Tomorrow is the Roller Derby match .


----------



## Momof4

I'm getting ready to plant my 5 gallon mulberry tree. What soil do you recommend? I'm at Home Depot .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For a good time watch the documentary
> -Mother: Caring for 7 Billion-
> Be warned, it's a strong reality check.


Has anyone looked into this?


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Has anyone looked into this?


Not yet! What flower seeds can I buy? Zinnias?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Not yet! What flower seeds can I buy? Zinnias?


I don't know about those. Mallow is good and self seeds, pansies, calif. poppy.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I don't know about those. Mallow is good and self seeds, pansies, calif. poppy.



Thank you!


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> I've been thinking we should have a TFO meet over her in Texas because of how much of us live here in the lone star state.



At Kelly's?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Not yet! What flower seeds can I buy? Zinnias?



What are the choices?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Has anyone looked into this?


Jadalyn and I just rented it from Amazon, sitting down to watch it now.


----------



## DawnH

I just offered Tuleo his first bit of watermelon.

He hissed at me, did a wobbly shake while hiding and is still hidden...lol

Death by watermelon.


----------



## Jacqui

Is it lunchtime?


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> I just offered Tuleo his first bit of watermelon.
> 
> He hissed at me, did a wobbly shake while hiding and is still hidden...lol
> 
> Death by watermelon.
> 
> View attachment 136227



He musta saw the movie, "Attack of the Killer Watermelons".


----------



## DawnH

Jacqui said:


> He musta saw the movie, "Attack of the Killer Watermelons".



No lie! He is glaring at me like I am trying to poison him...


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> No lie! He is glaring at me like I am trying to poison him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136230



That's cuz he knows sulcatas really are not suppose to eat fruits. He does not realize your trying to just give him a little rare yummy treat.


----------



## DawnH

Jacqui said:


> That's cuz he knows sulcatas really are not suppose to eat fruits. He does not realize your trying to just give him a little rare yummy treat.



I know! Crazy guy! I tried to offer him his first strawberry on Mother's Day and got the same reaction. I just thought it would nice to give him his first taste since it was hot out and I thought he might enjoy the cool treat. Nope! He's gone. Outta here. Done with that.

Now if I would have offered him a pink hibiscus? I would be his best friend.


----------



## Jacqui

Ahhh so he is a flower lover.


----------



## DawnH

Jacqui said:


> Ahhh so he is a flower lover.



Oh yes! Especially pink ones.


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> Now if I would have offered him a pink hibiscus? I would be his best friend.




So offering one of these would make him my friend?


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> Oh yes! Especially pink ones.



Funny how they even prefer certain colors of flowers. With the roses, I think they must taste different. Not so sure about ones like the hibiscus.


----------



## DawnH

Jacqui said:


> So offering one of these would make him my friend?



YES! He would love you and follow you to the moon and back. Memories of me would fade in a heartbeat....LOL


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> YES! He would love you and follow you to the moon and back. Memories of me would fade in a heartbeat....LOL



I would not go that far.  I am sure once he got the bloom and there was no more forthcoming, he would be back to you in a flash.


----------



## DawnH

Jacqui said:


> Funny how they even prefer certain colors of flowers. With the roses, I think they must taste different. Not so sure about ones like the hibiscus.



It is very weird. If offered a yellow rose or hibiscus he almost acts like it tastes spicy/bitter. Not a fan. Dandelion though? He is all over it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy likes red, but not pink.
Odd creatures aren't they?


----------



## DawnH

I was so excited to see his little hibiscus in his enclosure going to town with tons of new blooms. He is gonna love it (he has already had two today.)


----------



## Jacqui

Well off to have a delicious meal of Mexican food! Wish some of you were joining me.


----------



## AZtortMom

my lunch date


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Well off to have a delicious meal of Mexican food! Wish some of you were joining me.



Meet in OKC?


----------



## Abdulla6169

The greatest thing just happened in the news today!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Well off to have a delicious meal of Mexican food! Wish some of you were joining me.





AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 136233
> my lunch date


Enjoy you're lunch!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> The greatest thing just happened in the news today!!!


Which part of the world?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Which part of the world?


Your part of the world


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Supreme Court rules in favor of same sex marriage in all 50 states? Again I ask, haven't they suffered enough?


----------



## Elohi

Facebook is beaming with rainbows today. It's pretty friggin awesome.

There is also some bigoted nonsense too but I'm ignoring the **** out of that. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Meet in OKC?


I would, if you would.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Supreme Court rules in favor of same sex marriage in all 50 states? Again I ask, haven't they suffered enough?


Yes, gay marriage is legal in every single state now!
We gay people have the right to suffer just like you straight people do .


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Enjoy you're lunch!



Thank you. It is wonderful food here.  How are things there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I thought Facebook was for peoples faces.
Think i'm a bit out of touch.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 136233
> my lunch date



 Lucky you


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Thank you. It is wonderful food here.  How are things there?


I broke my fast three hours ago. 
I've never eaten this much in my entire life....


OH, never mind..... Turns out there's cake


----------



## mike taylor

Finally in San Antonio ! My son was driving me crazy ! Every ten minutes how much longer ? Ahhhhhhhh Time for a much needed smoke . No smoking in my truck sucks . But I can't smoke around my kid in a small area . Checking in to the double tree in down town . Then off to the zoo !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just went out for a smoke. Holy…its 83° w/48% humidity. Back to the house!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Can't smoke for another hour yet.


----------



## mike taylor

It's like 95 or so here . But I like it when I'm not working .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> It's like 95 or so here . But I like it when I'm not working .


And your humidity?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

98° in my apartment, hotter outside.
Wonderful.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And your humidity?


Around 60/70% I guess .


----------



## Elohi

Over here on my side of SA.


----------



## Elohi

And is so not raining lol.


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> And is so not raining lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yucky


----------



## mike taylor

Some pictures of the zoo .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Some pictures of the zoo .


Thanks, Mike, I like the stripy snake in the middle best.
Is it a good zoo, generally?
Big enclosures for the animals?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


>





Gosh that's pretty, Jacqui. Is that one of mine?


----------



## spud's_mum

lights out, I think I might have an early night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Gosh that's pretty, Jacqui. Is that one of mine?


Probably Jacqui's, I would expect.


----------



## taza

Just bought a new Bike, 2015 Yamaha Bolt R-Spec. I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

92° and just realized I only have 2 beers!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oops 94°


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 136320
> View attachment 136321
> 92° and just realized I only have 2 beers!


Depressing lack of beer warning!!!!! 
For Cowboy Ken Zone, Oregon.
Remains in Effect until Ken gets to the Store.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I can tough it out to not go out to town …


----------



## mike taylor

Here are more pictures.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Here are more pictures.


Love the tapir and the turtle walking on the bottom.
Thanks, Mike, looks fun.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mike, who's the freak that jumped in the pictures with your lovely wife?


----------



## taza

Does no body care I got a new bike?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

taza said:


> Does no body care I got a new bike?


I'm sorry, I'm very glad you're happy, but I don't know about bikes at all.
It looks very shiny.


----------



## Yvonne G

taza said:


> Does no body care I got a new bike?



Just be careful and don't get reckless. Riding a bike is great fun when you know your limitations. (good looking bike!!!)


----------



## taza

Yvonne G said:


> Just be careful and don't get reckless. Riding a bike is great fun when you know your limitations. (good looking bike!!!)


Thanks Yvonne I just sold my 1100 V Star as I was feeling it was getting heavy, this is a 900 so a downsize for me.


----------



## taza

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sorry, I'm very glad you're happy, but I don't know about bikes at all.
> It looks very shiny.


Yes very shiny, Thanks


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 136320
> View attachment 136321
> 92° and just realized I only have 2 beers!




Yikes!! Beer run!


----------



## DawnH

taza said:


> Does no body care I got a new bike?



Wear your helmet, call us before you head anywhere, use your blinkers and no riding in your bathing suit. (Purty bike, btw!)


----------



## jobothehobo

Wow, this chat has been going since 2014.
Pretty impressive.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 136320
> View attachment 136321
> 92° and just realized I only have 2 beers!


This weather is enough to make me start drinking beer.


It's 102 right now. Will probably hit 104-4105. Yuck yuck yuck!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jobothehobo said:


> Wow, this chat has been going since 2014.
> Pretty impressive.


Really longer. This is phase 2.14 as the original was to large and taking too long to load.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Yikes!! Beer run!


I'm going to town. Wish me luck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> Wear your helmet, call us before you head anywhere, use your blinkers and no riding in your bathing suit. (Purty bike, btw!)


Or your birthday suit.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm going to town. Wish me luck.


Bring me some too. I'm just a little bit out of your way.


----------



## DawnH

leigti said:


> Bring me some too. I'm just a little bit out of your way.



Me too pls. (You can just mail it.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jobothehobo said:


> Wow, this chat has been going since 2014.
> Pretty impressive.


Welcome to Bonkers Land


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm going to town. Wish me luck.


Thought you could 'tough it out?'.
You lasted half an hour.


----------



## Momof4

Let's do this USA!! 
Getting ready to watch USA vs China in the World Cup Semifinals!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm going to town. Wish me luck.




Stay between the yellow lines!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thought you could 'tough it out?'.
> You lasted half an hour.




Hey, it's hot out!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Let's do this USA!!
> Getting ready to watch USA vs China in the World Cup Semifinals!


Quarter Finals.
But good luck USA!


----------



## leigti

Okay, it is now 106°. Not funny. I'm going to go out to hose down the tortoise and chicken enclosures again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Made it!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Let's do this USA!!
> Getting ready to watch USA vs China in the World Cup Semifinals!


The FREE WORLD vs. the communist machine (most favored trading partner)!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Made it!
> View attachment 136345


Yuuuuummmm!!!!!


----------



## DawnH

With all of this high heat I very much recommend the Cobra Mistand from Home Depot. They are 10 bucks each. I purchased four of them almost 5 years ago and they're still going strong. They cool off our hens, Tuleo, the kids - you name it! The best part is that it requires very little water pressure.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Orbit-Cobra-Mistand-10057W/100373188#product_description


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thought you could 'tough it out?'.
> You lasted half an hour.


I needed to get something to eat for dinner as well. Got a chunk of dead cow.


----------



## leigti

DawnH said:


> With all of this high heat I very much recommend the Cobra Mistand from Home Depot. They are 10 bucks each. I purchased four of them almost 5 years ago and they're still going strong. they cool off our hens, Tuleo, the kids - you name it! The best part is that it requires very little water pressure.
> 
> View attachment 136346
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136347


I am definitely thinking about getting something like that. I hope my Home Depot has them and that they're not sold out  thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I needed to get something to eat for dinner as well. Got a chunk of dead cow.


Yum.
Again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This game is a bit wild. I'm figuring it's not as hot where they're playing …


----------



## leigti

Darn it, can't find a Mr. system in this town. I guess I was a little too late. The animals won't die, they have areas of good shade. I'm just paranoid. And the dog is definitely staying inside.


----------



## DawnH

leigti said:


> I am definitely thinking about getting something like that. I hope my Home Depot has them and that they're not sold out  thanks for the suggestion.



I have not seen them the last two years at ours but I do know you can have them shipped to the store free. That might be an option! I am always amazed at how cool they keep the area.


----------



## leigti

DawnH said:


> I have not seen them the last two years at ours but I do know you can have them shipped to the store free. That might be an option! I am always amazed at how cool they keep the area.


Maybe I will look on Amazon. I called the local Home Depot and they are sold out of everything even closely resembling a misting system.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This game is a bit wild. I'm figuring it's not as hot where they're playing …


Do you want aBud or a life line


----------



## mike taylor

Here we go . Nice bike . Adam the zoo was awesome . Ken that freak is me .


----------



## mike taylor

taza said:


> Just bought a new Bike, 2015 Yamaha Bolt R-Spec. I'm so excited!!!!
> View attachment 136308


Sweet bike . I just got one also .


----------



## DawnH

leigti said:


> Maybe I will look on Amazon. I called the local Home Depot and they are sold out of everything even closely resembling a misting system.



Online it shows the option to have one shipped to your store for free. Do you have that option when you bring the link up? (You will need to change it to your zip code.) I don't know how handy you are (if that is a bust) but you can always make one if you have access to a drill!

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=diy PVC mister


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Ken that freak is me .


Is she aware of that? So what's the deal, do you keep her heavily tranquillized so she doesn't notice?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Do you want aBud or a life line
> View attachment 136348


Thanks but no on the Bud. I like my rice cooked fluffy not used to make my beer…


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is she aware of that? So what's the deal, do you keep her heavily tranquillized so she doesn't notice?


She likes parts of me is all I can say .


----------



## leigti

DawnH said:


> Online it shows the option to have one shipped to your store for free. Do you have that option when you bring the link up? (You will need to change it to your zip code.) I don't know how handy you are (if that is a bust) but you can always make one if you have access to a drill!
> 
> https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=diy PVC mister


Paul look to see if I can have one shipped to the store. I'm not that handy and I don't have a drill. By the time it gets here maybe this heat wave will be over but I have a feeling it is definitely not the last one for this summer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

USA just scored.
China 0 USA 1 
51 mins played.


----------



## Elohi

Well I wanted to hang out with Mia in the backyard but the Mosquitos almost carried me off. But I snapped a couple of shellfies before I ran back inside lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Here we go . Nice bike . Adam the zoo was awesome . Ken that freak is me .


Excellent.
Very succinct.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monica, jump over to I spy and post a picture of yourself…


----------



## Jacqui

jobothehobo said:


> Wow, this chat has been going since 2014.
> Pretty impressive.



Longer then that. This is not the original thread. Each time it is too big and slow we make a new one.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Okay, it is now 106°. Not funny. I'm going to go out to hose down the tortoise and chicken enclosures again.



And yourself?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Monica, jump over to I spy and post a picture of yourself…


Next time I will read ahead before I do that again!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> She likes parts of me is all I can say .



So am not replying in writing what my mind made as a comment...


----------



## Elohi

@Cowboy_Ken, where did you run off to? You are in trouble Mr! LOL


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quarter Finals.
> But good luck USA!




Sorry, I miss spoke.


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> With all of this high heat I very much recommend the Cobra Mistand from Home Depot. They are 10 bucks each. I purchased four of them almost 5 years ago and they're still going strong. They cool off our hens, Tuleo, the kids - you name it! The best part is that it requires very little water pressure.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Orbit-Cobra-Mistand-10057W/100373188#product_description
> 
> View attachment 136346
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136347



I'm buying some!!! I was there this morning!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> @Cowboy_Ken, where did you run off to? You are in trouble Mr! LOL


Yup…I am that good!!!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yup…I am that good!!!


I suppose it's my own fault for not reading that page before I posted, but you!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

China 0 USA 1
The USA have reached the semi finals of every women's world cup.
They will now play Germany who beat France on penalties earlier today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I suppose it's my own fault for not reading that page before I posted, but you!!!!!! Lol


I am so just sitting here smiling the smile of a menace!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I am so just sitting here smiling the smile of a menace!


Hahahahahaha


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thanks but no on the Bud. I like my rice cooked fluffy not used to make my beer…


So you liked the life line !


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> So am not replying in writing what my mind made as a comment...


Then pm me . haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Hahahahahaha


Did you finish the movie?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did you finish the movie?


Didn't. Paused it when Jadalyn decided she needed to eat and haven't gotten back to it. As soon as Alaina goes to bed I'm going to go get ice cream and finish the movie.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Watching that movie and she needed to eat? I'm almost ready to eat insects now.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Watching that movie and she needed to eat? I'm almost ready to eat insects now.


Being a swimmer now, she is always starving. I think it was also depressing her and she was looking for an out LOL. 
I think I'm going to start it over so Kristian can watch it with me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I, now, have a better understanding of what we've done by or knocking down disease so well. What idiots we are.


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> At Kelly's?


Whoever wants to host!


----------



## Killerrookie

Elohi said:


> Didn't. Paused it when Jadalyn decided she needed to eat and haven't gotten back to it. As soon as Alaina goes to bed I'm going to go get ice cream and finish the movie.


Aww that's mean! LOL


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I, now, have a better understanding of what we've done by or knocking down disease so well. What idiots we are.


Parasitic is what we are.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Parasitic is what we are.


But we're the dominant life form so it's all okay. Right? Otherwise …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And then what about all those “feed the children " telethons. Sally can't be wrong! Say it's not so!


----------



## Yvonne G

I finally had to turn off the swamp cooler and turn on the AC. There are thunderstorms in the foothills (not too far east of me) causing it to be quite humid. The evaporative cooler doesn't work well when it's humid. It got up to 108F degrees today. I allowed the Aldabran's water hose to drip all day into their mud waller and ran the misting system in the rain forest.

Hopefully because this really hot weather is happening so early in the year, this means we'll have more reasonable weather once it finally cools down. Yeah...right.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hope the thunder storms don't produce any lighting fires


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good Morning TFO!
Blimey, it's quiet on here this morning.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning. I've been on the road for the last 3 hours. We are heading for Lancaster to collect daughter and her stuff from university. Should be there in about an hour and a half. 

Son is in charge of Joe back home


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning. I've been on the road for the last 3 hours. We are heading for Lancaster to collect daughter and her stuff from university. Should be there in about an hour and a half.
> 
> Son is in charge of Joe back home


Safe journey.
What's your daughter studying ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Safe journey.
> What's your daughter studying ?


She has just finished for good. She has a BSc in Environmental Biology and Geography

We have to go back in a couple of weeks for her graduation ceremony


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> She has just finished for good. She has a BSc in Environmental Biology and Geography
> 
> We have to go back in a couple of weeks for her graduation ceremony


Congrats to her.
Good subject!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning


----------



## spud's_mum

Hi guys.

QUESTION: how long should I wait before feeding leaves off a shop bought plant?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> QUESTION: how long should I wait before feeding leaves off a shop bought plant?


What sort of plant?
Do you think it's been sprayed with chemicals?
Many are.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What sort of plant?
> Do you think it's been sprayed with chemicals?
> Many are.


It's pansies.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning


Hi, congratulations to you daughter! How's your journey going?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Lyn.


Morning Adam how are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> It's pansies.


Yep, probably been sprayed with something.
I wouldn't risk it and wait until they have new growth before feeding.
Or let them seed and grow your own.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Morning Adam how are you?


Good, good, good.
Reading for an hour, then off out for a bit, preparing for my little expedition.
You?


----------



## Lyn W

I'm fine thanks.
I was a bit worried about Lola earlier as he was still in his bed 3 hours after lights on and food put down. So I got him up, soaked him and left him under his lamp, He has eaten quite a bit now and is wandering but doing a strange movement with his good rear leg. It could be his nails as he hasn't had much chance to wear them down outside yet so going to pop to the vets later for a nail trim - I'm a bit nervous of trying myself in case I hit a nerve so will have a lesson off an expert today.


----------



## spud's_mum

I'm not sure he likes sow thistle too much lol


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 136389
> 
> I'm not sure he likes sow thistle too much lol


Makes a good bed though


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Makes a good bed though


Yeah lol
He was buried In food earlier as there was so much


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm fine thanks.
> I was a bit worried about Lola earlier as he was still in his bed 3 hours after lights on and food put down. So I got him up, soaked him and left him under his lamp, He has eaten quite a bit now and is wandering but doing a strange movement with his good rear leg. It could be his nails as he hasn't had much chance to wear them down outside yet so going to pop to the vets later for a nail trim - I'm a bit nervous of trying myself in case I hit a nerve so will have a lesson off an expert today.


Golly, I hope he's alright.
Tidgy had a problem with her leg back in Feb, walking funny, it's why I joined the forum.
Increased her calcium intake and ensured extra sunlight, bought a new uvb and she recovered in a week.
I actually think she'd just got a twist or strain or sprain or whatever.
Maybe just the nails. 
Fingers crossed for you both.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah lol
> He was buried In food earlier as there was so much


I haven't tried Lola with sow thistle yet. When I've found what I believe to be the right plant I always end up doubting myself so leave it in case it's not the right one.


----------



## JoesMum

Yay. Just made it to Lancaster. Time for a sandwich then loading and cleaning.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly, I hope he's alright.
> Tidgy had a problem with her leg back in Feb, walking funny, it's why I joined the forum.
> Increased her calcium intake and ensured extra sunlight, bought a new uvb and she recovered in a week.
> I actually think she'd just got a twist or strain or sprain or whatever.
> Maybe just the nails.
> Fingers crossed for you both.


Thanks. I suppose walking with one leg shorter than the other must take its toll on the good leg. He has calcium sprinkled over his food every couple of days and cuttle bone - not that he bothers with it much but it's there, and the mvb lamp is only a couple of months old so that should be ok. I am going to put him out for while now its warmed up here, bit cloudy but warm enough. Wouldn't hurt to trim nails though.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I haven't tried Lola with sow thistle yet. When I've found what I believe to be the right plant I always end up doubting myself so leave it in case it's not the right one.


Exactly what I do. This is the first time. I hope I got it right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Yay. Just made it to Lancaster. Time for a sandwich then loading and cleaning.


Lancashire crumbly, yummy.
Just thinking.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Yay. Just made it to Lancaster. Time for a sandwich then loading and cleaning.


Don't work too hard!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lancashire crumbly, yummy.
> Just thinking.


My brother in law is from Lancashire, they do a very nice cheese and another of his favourites is their butter pies! As far as I can tell they are like creamy mashed potato in pastry


----------



## JoesMum

My husband and I are both Lancaster graduates too. We know the area well


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> My husband and I are both Lancaster graduates too. We know the area well


He is from Leyland and I used to spend lots of time up there with them before they moved away, There used to be some very nice pubs - every couple of yards!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> I'm fine thanks.
> I was a bit worried about Lola earlier as he was still in his bed 3 hours after lights on and food put down. So I got him up, soaked him and left him under his lamp, He has eaten quite a bit now and is wandering but doing a strange movement with his good rear leg. It could be his nails as he hasn't had much chance to wear them down outside yet so going to pop to the vets later for a nail trim - I'm a bit nervous of trying myself in case I hit a nerve so will have a lesson off an expert today.


I smile every time I see "Lola" and "he" in the same sentence because I think it's fun!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> I smile every time I see "Lola" and "he" in the same sentence because I think it's fun!


I was going to change it but when I soak him I stroke his leg and sing 'Lola' to him and he closes his eyes, It's probably my singing though - he could be praying I'll shut up.


----------



## Moozillion

This question is for anyone who has retired from decades in a career. 
In the 6 months or so leading up to your planned retirement, did you start having problems with anxiety, insomnia and irritability?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tonight Portland celebrates “World Naked Bike Ride"


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tonight Portland celebrates “World Naked Bike Ride"


 For REAL???!?!?!?!!


----------



## DawnH

Moozillion said:


> This question is for anyone who has retired from decades in a career.
> In the 6 months or so leading up to your planned retirement, did you start having problems with anxiety, insomnia and irritability?



I have not, but the "symptoms" you are describing sound pretty normal if you think about it. I mean, you are changing your entire life here. No constant paycheck in the form you are use to, no rigid schedule, no "meaning" to your day (in the sense of what you do from 9-5 each day) and everything is up in the air. Who are you now? That is some pretty heavy stuff and I am sure it can even lead to depression if lead unchecked. Your entire life as you knew it, is over. BUT - (and this is the cool part) a new chapter awaits! You get to write your own ticket now. What do you love to do? I find (when I am low about something) that helping others gives me a charge. Volunteering someplace might help. Animal shelter, library, mentor a child. Plan (get dates!) to do something you have always wanted to do but never had time for. A cooking class, a gardening class, you name it. Try and limit your worry time and reach out to friends and family to help (have a set coffee date, etc.) I am sure what you are experiencing is 110% normal but if it gets worse (or is all encompassing) please reach out to your doctor and let them know.


Hugs to you, my dear. I do hope this gets better for you. (BTW - I wish I was closer for a coffee date!)


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tonight Portland celebrates “World Naked Bike Ride"



Well, it IS gonna be hot today!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> This question is for anyone who has retired from decades in a career.
> In the 6 months or so leading up to your planned retirement, did you start having problems with anxiety, insomnia and irritability?


I am thinking of taking early retirement, but not yet taken the plunge. I am really looking forward to just having time for anything and everything which I don't have now. It is a massive, life changing step isn't it Bea, so it's bound to have some of the above effects

I resigned from a job that I had been I for 25 years in my last school. I started there straight from uni and it was only supposed to be for a term but ended up staying more than half my life. It was a huge leap into the unknown as I didn't have another job to go to, but once I made the decision I felt as if a great weight had been lifted from me.

I have spoken to so many people who retired and although they initially missed colleagues and the routine etc, they have absolutely no regrets and wonder now how they ever had time for work. So I hope you don't have too many sleepless nights over it.


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tonight Portland celebrates “World Naked Bike Ride"





Moozillion said:


> For REAL???!?!?!?!!


Saw it in London a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Moozillion said:


> For REAL???!?!?!?!!


Yup. Unfortunately with these events, they tend to attract those that you don't want to see naked...on or off a bike.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tonight Portland celebrates “World Naked Bike Ride"


You taking part Ken?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nope. Sounds too much like exercise!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nope. Sounds too much like exercise!


Might go check out the bikes though…


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Might go check out the bikes though…


yeah yeah........!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Might go check out the bikes though…


Wow. Spell check really changed what I typed.


----------



## Lyn W

I think Lola has agoraphobia. It is a lovely sunny afternoon but he will not outside and keeps wandering back to is room, If I block the way with a board he keeps bashing it until I remove it. He has been sitting in the sun just inside the door but isn't interested in exploring his yard. Daft animal!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning.


----------



## Jacqui

Last evening as I left up here talking to you all, as I was coming back into the village, I saw movement in the tall grass off in the far ditch. I stopped to take a look and to my delight I saw the movement was a set of long ears...actually two sets. Twin fawns!  I tried taking a picture with this phone, but without zoom all you see is tall grass and weeds. I enjoyed getting to sit and watch them for a wee bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was going to change it but when I soak him I stroke his leg and sing 'Lola' to him and he closes his eyes, It's probably my singing though - he could be praying I'll shut up.


I have a little song I sing to Tidgy that has the same effect, she even stretches sometimes.
It's her song and she knows.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tonight Portland celebrates “World Naked Bike Ride"


Naked bikes is no big deal.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning, Noel.
waves.


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Noel! *waves* Working on the new house today? What do your neighbors think about it?


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Naked bikes is no big deal.



I prefer some paint and mud guards on mine.


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon Lyn! How has your day been?


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> I prefer some paint and mud guards on mine.


The saddle on mine is never naked - it has a gel cover - very comfy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> This question is for anyone who has retired from decades in a career.
> In the 6 months or so leading up to your planned retirement, did you start having problems with anxiety, insomnia and irritability?


Hi, Bea.
As you know I retired, but not really ever in one job for very long. 
Retirement's great, wish i'd done it earlier.
But I still don't sleep and love being irritable, the anxiety has largely gone though.
You've got a lively mind, you'll keep busy and enjoy yourself.
Grumpy old men and grumpy old women.
It's cool.


----------



## Jacqui

You know, if the heat of the day was not the middle of the daylight part of a day. I might get more work done.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon Lyn! How has your day been?


Hi Jacqui, pretty quiet so far just catching up with my chores, and keeping an eye on Lola.
What about you?


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> The saddle on mine is never naked - it has a gel cover - very comfy.



Do you bike often?


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> Do you bike often?


Not as often as I'd like, there are a few good cycle routes around the area, and I do go cycling with the children in school for Outdoor activities, but hope to do more when schools finished for the summer.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> Hi Jacqui, pretty quiet so far just catching up with my chores, and keeping an eye on Lola.
> What about you?



Moving slow today. Only have the two sets of dogs walked, the feral/outside cats fed at both places, and some mulberry branches cut to feed. Sitting here enjoying all the birds .


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> I have not, but the "symptoms" you are describing sound pretty normal if you think about it. I mean, you are changing your entire life here. No constant paycheck in the form you are use to, no rigid schedule, no "meaning" to your day (in the sense of what you do from 9-5 each day) and everything is up in the air. Who are you now? That is some pretty heavy stuff and I am sure it can even lead to depression if lead unchecked. Your entire life as you knew it, is over. BUT - (and this is the cool part) a new chapter awaits! You get to write your own ticket now. What do you love to do? I find (when I am low about something) that helping others gives me a charge. Volunteering someplace might help. Animal shelter, library, mentor a child. Plan (get dates!) to do something you have always wanted to do but never had time for. A cooking class, a gardening class, you name it. Try and limit your worry time and reach out to friends and family to help (have a set coffee date, etc.) I am sure what you are experiencing is 110% normal but if it gets worse (or is all encompassing) please reach out to your doctor and let them know.
> 
> 
> Hugs to you, my dear. I do hope this gets better for you. (BTW - I wish I was closer for a coffee date!)




Very well said!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Moving slow today. Only have the two sets of dogs walked, the feral/outside cats fed at both places, and some mulberry branches cut to feed. Sitting here enjoying all the birds .



I'm planting my mulberry today! I can't believe I haven't killed it yet! 
Digging to find a leak on our property. It's hot and muggy
I love watching and listening to the birds.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kathy, how's the little one?


----------



## DawnH

Well, outside zoo is ready for the hot weather. I have just consumed two poptarts and am wondering what my blood work I did yesterday is gonna look like...lol. Oui. Too many ice cream sandwiches and sweets lately. I don't know what the deal is. I went off sugar for two months (TOTALLY, no processed foods, nothing) and lately all I crave is sweet. I am eating too much on the fly. Gotta get better with that or my butt is gonna pay the price.

(Random thoughts. Welcome to my world.)


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kathy, how's the little one?



Yea! How is that wee one?!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm still waiting for my metabolism to change as everyone said it would when I got older. I'm still wearing the same sized Levi 501's I wore in high school. And trust me, based solely from the gray hair the last time I got my haircut, that was a long time ago indeed. I've got a daughter that just turned 33, older than some of the ladies I have fun with here! All my hair on my head as well. Did I mention I eat whatever I want to? Though I'm not a fan of sweets. Unless of course it's dark chocolate... My blood work always angers my regular md. In that it's always better than his. You don't corner the market of random thoughts!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kathy, how's the little one?


@Momof4


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> Yea! How is that wee one?!


Momof4


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi, Kathy, you're wanted.
@Momof4


----------



## leigti

I just saw a feature about a Boykin Spaniel and how they are used to find box turtles in North Carolina. Researchers used the dogs to find the turtles so that they can take measurements etc. and then release them back. They're trying to find a way to help the endangered species. The dogs have a soft mouth so they don't hurt the turtles.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Watching that movie and she needed to eat? I'm almost ready to eat insects now.



I was gonna ask, are you ready to make the switch?


----------



## JoesMum

Result! Final check of student kitchen cupboards revealed a half bottle of Bombay Sapphire gin! Everyone else has left, so finders keepers. 

Students clearly have more expensive tastes in alcohol than they did in my day!


----------



## leigti

JoesMum said:


> Result! Final check of student kitchen cupboards revealed a half bottle of Bombay Sapphire gin! Everyone else has left, so finders keepers.
> 
> Students clearly have more expensive tastes in alcohol than they did in my day!


Wow, that's the truth. I know people who help clean out the dorms at the end of the school year here. It is absolutely amazing what students leave. I guess students have a lot more money than they did in my day also.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> I guess students have a lot more money than they did in my day also.


Not the students, the students parents !


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not the students, the students parents !


Yeah, that's true. My parents didn't pay for college. I lived in some real donuts near the campus because I wanted to keep my dog with me.


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> I was gonna ask, are you ready to make the switch?
> 
> View attachment 136410


----------



## dmmj

Hate, hate, hate hate


----------



## dmmj

Hate


----------



## Momof4

Sorry, we are digging for another leak and now it's raining!!!
Some dumb a** poured oil in the dirt years ago!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Some dumb a** poured oil in the dirt years ago!
> View attachment 136428


Wait! Isn't that what one does with old oil since it's not burn season?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here, we found disposable diapers in the burn pile out in the pasture. Old jars as well. We had to clean in all out because of the horses.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi Noel! *waves* Working on the new house today? What do your neighbors think about it?


A little. I'm working in the yard around it. Getting soaker hoses for the perimeter so I don't lose all nice grass that worked so hard for. Of course it's covering the best grass in the whole yard  good problems to have
The neighbors haven't said anything. I'm sure it's just confirmed their suspicions of us growing weed


----------



## AZtortMom

look who is coming out to say Hi.. Say hi Moe


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 136421


The irony:


I'll stop posting photos I found from the Internet now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 136429
> look who is coming out to say Hi.. Say hi Moe


Aww. Hello Moe.


----------



## AZtortMom

I will always come out for that!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not the students, the students parents !


Yup the Bank of Mum and Dad


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey.


----------



## mike taylor

More pictures. The last picture is some of Kens family .


----------



## mike taylor

Got this to .


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 136429
> look who is coming out to say Hi.. Say hi Moe



Very cool photo!! That would make a great calendar contest pic!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Got this to .




I just laughed out loud!!


----------



## Momof4

Love this little guy!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Love this little guy!!
> View attachment 136453


Gorgeous!


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah they are sweet as little ones. Wait to he's 80 pounds .


----------



## Moozillion

DawnH said:


> I have not, but the "symptoms" you are describing sound pretty normal if you think about it. I mean, you are changing your entire life here. No constant paycheck in the form you are use to, no rigid schedule, no "meaning" to your day (in the sense of what you do from 9-5 each day) and everything is up in the air. Who are you now? That is some pretty heavy stuff and I am sure it can even lead to depression if lead unchecked. Your entire life as you knew it, is over. BUT - (and this is the cool part) a new chapter awaits! You get to write your own ticket now. What do you love to do? I find (when I am low about something) that helping others gives me a charge. Volunteering someplace might help. Animal shelter, library, mentor a child. Plan (get dates!) to do something you have always wanted to do but never had time for. A cooking class, a gardening class, you name it. Try and limit your worry time and reach out to friends and family to help (have a set coffee date, etc.) I am sure what you are experiencing is 110% normal but if it gets worse (or is all encompassing) please reach out to your doctor and let them know.
> 
> 
> Hugs to you, my dear. I do hope this gets better for you. (BTW - I wish I was closer for a coffee date!)


  

Thanks bunches!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> I am thinking of taking early retirement, but not yet taken the plunge. I am really looking forward to just having time for anything and everything which I don't have now. It is a massive, life changing step isn't it Bea, so it's bound to have some of the above effects
> 
> I resigned from a job that I had been I for 25 years in my last school. I started there straight from uni and it was only supposed to be for a term but ended up staying more than half my life. It was a huge leap into the unknown as I didn't have another job to go to, but once I made the decision I felt as if a great weight had been lifted from me.
> 
> I have spoken to so many people who retired and although they initially missed colleagues and the routine etc, they have absolutely no regrets and wonder now how they ever had time for work. So I hope you don't have too many sleepless nights over it.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tonight Portland celebrates “World Naked Bike Ride"


Portland is a strange town. Kind of like a Boulder Colorado but on steroids.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Yeah they are sweet as little ones. Wait to he's 80 pounds .



Don't scare me!! Bob stories over the years already freak me out!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hope the thunder storms don't produce any lighting fires



So far, so good.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> This question is for anyone who has retired from decades in a career.
> In the 6 months or so leading up to your planned retirement, did you start having problems with anxiety, insomnia and irritability?



Not in the least!!! I started at the phone company when I was in my middle 20's. By the time I had 27 years in, they were getting anxious to downsize and started with all the buy-out and early retirement offers. I was SO anxious to not be working anymore, that I took early retirement when I had 27 years in. I got three years added to my years of service and x number of $$ added to my pension, so that's what I took. I was looking so forward to not working any more, that THAT's where the anxiety was coming from, not the fact that I wouldn't be working anymore. But I had no bills other than the normal ones we can't get away from (lights, insurance, etc.). The house and car were paid for, etc. And living on my pension was totally doable. I wasn't able to collect social security for quite a few years after I retired, but I lived on my pension quite comfortably. My retirement date couldn't come soon enough for me!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Night all


Random spud pic lol


----------



## AZtortMom

Box trolls is great!


----------



## Elohi

AZtortMom said:


> Box trolls is great!


Did I miss something or was this random? Lol
I agree BTW. HAHAHA


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm planting my mulberry today! I can't believe I haven't killed it yet!
> Digging to find a leak on our property. It's hot and muggy
> I love watching and listening to the birds.



Another leak?


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I just saw a feature about a Boykin Spaniel and how they are used to find box turtles in North Carolina. Researchers used the dogs to find the turtles so that they can take measurements etc. and then release them back. They're trying to find a way to help the endangered species. The dogs have a soft mouth so they don't hurt the turtles.



I have heard of labs doing this same work. (labs the dog breed)


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew it's hot today. Another AC day.

Will is here. He's come to pick up the leopard babies. We visited Lowe's dead plant shelf and picked up a few pretty cheap plants for the greenhouse garden. Hopefully this evening when the sun reaches the yard arm, it will have cooled enough for us to get them in the ground.

Only 8 babies so far, but about 12 more eggs in the incubator. I sure wish they'd all hatch at the same time.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yeah they are sweet as little ones. Wait to he's 80 pounds .



Then she will love him even more.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Whew it's hot today. Another AC day.
> 
> Will is here. He's come to pick up the leopard babies. We visited Lowe's dead plant shelf and picked up a few pretty cheap plants for the greenhouse garden. Hopefully this evening when the sun reaches the yard arm, it will have cooled enough for us to get them in the ground.
> 
> Only 8 babies so far, but about 12 more eggs in the incubator. I sure with they'd all hatch at the same time.



I like Lowes stressed plant shelf. I bought flats of marigolds there earlier for 50 cents a 6pack.  Have gotten some great deals there.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Whew it's hot today. Another AC day.
> 
> Will is here. He's come to pick up the leopard babies. We visited Lowe's dead plant shelf and picked up a few pretty cheap plants for the greenhouse garden. Hopefully this evening when the sun reaches the yard arm, it will have cooled enough for us to get them in the ground.
> 
> Only 8 babies so far, but about 12 more eggs in the incubator. I sure with they'd all hatch at the same time.




So glad Will made it up to help!! 
I feel fortunate that I got to meet those little Leo's!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Another leak?



Yes, we shut the water off for a few hours and repaired it. I hope our water bill goes down. 

Swam in the pool to cool off and may have a beer in a minute! 
It sprinkled today but it's muggy!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

https://www.facebook.com/Kiis1065/videos/373406149510873/


----------



## dmmj

Dude


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Give me your biscuits …


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

England playing the hosts Canada in the fourth quarter final.
England go 2-0 up after 13 mins but Canada get one back just before the break.
Half Time England 2 Canada 1.


----------



## dmmj

Someone just knocked on the door asking for sarah conner!!!!


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm still waiting for my metabolism to change as everyone said it would when I got older. I'm still wearing the same sized Levi 501's I wore in high school. And trust me, based solely from the gray hair the last time I got my haircut, that was a long time ago indeed. I've got a daughter that just turned 33, older than some of the ladies I have fun with here! All my hair on my head as well. Did I mention I eat whatever I want to? Though I'm not a fan of sweets. Unless of course it's dark chocolate... My blood work always angers my regular md. In that it's always better than his. You don't corner the market of random thoughts!



Guys have it easier. When you birth babies things... change.


----------



## DawnH

My husband and oldest are gone till Tuesday. I will try not to whine to you guys too much about how hard my life is the next 3 days... (Just myself with 11 month old twins, a 7 and 11 year old.)

*sniff*

FROZEN WAFFLES ALL THE TIME!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> My husband and oldest are gone till Tuesday. I will try not to whine to you guys too much about how hard my life is the next 3 days... (Just myself with 11 month old twins, a 7 and 11 year old.)
> 
> *sniff*
> 
> FROZEN WAFFLES ALL THE TIME!!


Probably good to thaw them first.


----------



## DawnH

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably good to thaw them first.



Crap.

I knew I forgot something.


----------



## Elohi

Hey all. About to go into Target for groceries but I'm not feeling it. I feel achy and yucky today. 
What is everyone else up to?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> Hey all. About to go into Target for groceries but I'm not feeling it. I feel achy and yucky today.
> What is everyone else up to?


Sorry you're feeling poorly.
Wish I could get your shopping for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

FT England 2-1 Canada.
Hosts out, but 54,027 attendance!
England play Japan in the second semi final.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Is everybody sleeping ?


----------



## dmmj

Personally as a 10, I find it insultung to put numbers ob peoples attractiveness. Niow onto the beautiful people club


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> England playing the hosts Canada in the fourth quarter final.
> England go 2-0 up after 13 mins but Canada get one back just before the break.
> Half Time England 2 Canada 1.



What an exciting game!!!!


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> My husband and oldest are gone till Tuesday. I will try not to whine to you guys too much about how hard my life is the next 3 days... (Just myself with 11 month old twins, a 7 and 11 year old.)
> 
> *sniff*
> 
> FROZEN WAFFLES ALL THE TIME!!




You can whine all you want!! 
I love frozen waffles!!!


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 136469
> View attachment 136471




How's it going Nick? Did you move?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

I got my wife some help around the house .


----------



## Momof4

This is so my dog!!!


----------



## Momof4

Where are all the boobies tonight?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> Where are all the boobies tonight?


I don't know !

this might help !


----------



## Momof4

What's up Grandpa?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 136491



You're going to give me nightmares!


----------



## dmmj

WTH are selfie sricks?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> What's up Grandpa?


I'm doing great how about you ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Boobies!!!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just saying …


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Kiis1065/videos/373406149510873/



That is so cute!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> That is so cute!


Creative people there!


----------



## AZtortMom

Here are some boobies  
(O)(O)


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> WTH are selfie sricks?



Telescopic poles you put your phone on the end of to get a selfie of yourself.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Kiis1065/videos/373406149510873/



That cat is creepy!


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> Telescopic poles you put your phone on the end of to get a selfie of yourself.


A narcisist stick?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> That cat is creepy!


That mug good and cold yet?


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That mug good and cold yet?



Come on over!!


----------



## Momof4

I can't think of a name. I may need to research some African names!

I suck. I had a name but it just doesn't work.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all


----------



## Momof4

Morning!! 
It's very quiet tonight! 
I think they are all hanging together and I didn't get the memo!


----------



## Momof4

I think I need to shut down, my are a half closed!


----------



## JoesMum

It's nearly 8.30am here. I'm heading for breakfast. Sleep well


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> I can't think of a name. I may need to research some African names!
> 
> I suck. I had a name but it just doesn't work.


Mufasa,Simba,Nala. Cue circle of life


----------



## spud's_mum

Morning all! 
Just trying to find the motivation to get out of my nice warm bed and sort out Spud.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning if you're to the West of me.
Good afternoon if you're to the East of me.
Have a great day one and all.


----------



## Jacqui

Here is to you all having a Silly Sassy Sunday. Have fun, but take care in all you do, especially those of you with hot temperatures heating you up.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> My husband and oldest are gone till Tuesday. I will try not to whine to you guys too much about how hard my life is the next 3 days... (Just myself with 11 month old twins, a 7 and 11 year old.)
> 
> *sniff*
> 
> FROZEN WAFFLES ALL THE TIME!!



Time will go by quickly..and whine all ya want.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Mufasa,Simba,Nala. Cue circle of life


lol I remember, when the children were young and we had all those names in use for yellow tabby cats.


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning all!
> Just trying to find the motivation to get out of my nice warm bed and sort out Spud.



Oh, just stay in the warm bed, it is Sunday after all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Morning!!
> It's very quiet tonight!
> I think they are all hanging together and I didn't get the memo!


Ummmm, we didn't get invited. I was in bed.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> I think I need to shut down, my are a half closed!


Well I have been up alnight I'll have some " Bud " and go to sleep ! Good Night All !


----------



## DawnH

I woke up at 2am and laid there thinking (for two hours) about the most cost effective/best way to fence in a Sulcata oasis on a large piece of land. Small stakes (like Yvonne has, I really love that look, which got me into the whole "where did she find them, wonder how much that would run" thought..) - fence postings horizontal, vertical... you name it. "How I would want his night box close to the house as well as his oasis so I could watch him." "Should I buy a prefab shed and insulate it or should I build one?" "Maybe a short, long house would be better for his night box?" "Maybe a hinged lid for cleaning?" "Crap, can I make it hinged and properly insulate it still...?" "Wonder what type of predators I might encounter that I need to protect/build for." "What plants are native and what if the entire area is filled with things that might make him sick...?!!!!!"

This went on for two hours.

Do I currently own a large piece of land?

No.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> I woke up at 2am and laid there thinking (for two hours) about the most cost effective/best way to fence in a Sulcata oasis on a large piece of land. Small stakes (like Yvonne has, I really love that look, which got me into the whole "where did she find them, wonder how much that would run" thought..) - fence postings horizontal, vertical... you name it. "How I would want his night box close to the house as well as his oasis so I could watch him." "Should I buy a prefab shed and insulate it or should I build one?" "Maybe a short, long house would be better for his night box?" "Maybe a hinged lid for cleaning?" "Crap, can I make it hinged and properly insulate it still...?" "Wonder what type of predators I might encounter that I need to protect/build for." "What plants are native and what if the entire area is filled with things that might make him sick...?!!!!!"
> 
> This went on for two hours.
> 
> Do I currently own a large piece of land?
> 
> No.


Ah, but one day.........


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> This went on for two hours.
> 
> Do I currently own a large piece of land?
> 
> No.


Freakin hilarious Dawn. But I can fully relate.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Moozillion

I will be posting telepathically today, so if you think of something funny, that was me!


----------



## mike taylor

Headed to the river for some fun before we head home .


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> I woke up at 2am and laid there thinking (for two hours) about the most cost effective/best way to fence in a Sulcata oasis on a large piece of land. Small stakes (like Yvonne has, I really love that look, which got me into the whole "where did she find them, wonder how much that would run" thought..) - fence postings horizontal, vertical... you name it. "How I would want his night box close to the house as well as his oasis so I could watch him." "Should I buy a prefab shed and insulate it or should I build one?" "Maybe a short, long house would be better for his night box?" "Maybe a hinged lid for cleaning?" "Crap, can I make it hinged and properly insulate it still...?" "Wonder what type of predators I might encounter that I need to protect/build for." "What plants are native and what if the entire area is filled with things that might make him sick...?!!!!!"
> 
> This went on for two hours.
> 
> Do I currently own a large piece of land?
> 
> No.




Poor thing! But it is funny how our minds work over time while we want to sleep.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## jaizei

In related news, those Cinnabon Delights at Taco Bell may be life altering.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kathy, let's do the 10K, skip the donuts, and cut straight to the margaritas!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here at the house is a hardy fuchsia. Very popular with the humming birds. One will claim it and attack any that show up. Dive attacks are very common with the little guys cussing the whole time. Fun to watch.


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 136530
> 
> Here at the house is a hardy fuchsia. Very popular with the humming birds. One will claim it and attack any that show up. Dive attacks are very common with the little guys cussing the whole time. Fun to watch.



We use to make ballerinas out of the blooms when I was little...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> We use to make ballerinas out of the blooms when I was little...


I can see that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Hello, Noel.
Hi, hi, hi.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Suddenly I find myself very hungry! Plans for food people?


----------



## DawnH

My husband cracks me up. He is at a conference in Austin and I just texted him to see how it was going...

His reply:

"Not bad. This place is nice. It's kind of like a Disney movie. Last night when I got back from dinner there was a raccoon eating on the patio. This morning there was a little bird in the lobby as I was getting coffee. If only you were here to sing..."


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Suddenly I find myself very hungry! Plans for food people?



Ice cream sandwich?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> My husband cracks me up. He is at a conference in Austin and I just texted him to see how it was going...
> 
> His reply:
> 
> "Not bad. This place is nice. It's kind of like a Disney movie. Last night when I got back from dinner there was a raccoon eating on the patio. This morning there was a little bird in the lobby as I was getting coffee. If only you were here to sing..."


DONT DO IT!!!! The mom always dies in Disney movies!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Suddenly I find myself very hungry! Plans for food people?


I had ice cream for dinner so I am no help at all LOL.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Suddenly I find myself very hungry! Plans for food people?


Burger King breakfast sandwich


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Noel.
> Hi, hi, hi.


Hi Adam *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

DawnH said:


> Ice cream sandwich?


Yum!


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Suddenly I find myself very hungry! Plans for food people?


I am lunching at one of my favorite restaurants here in Covington: Toad Hollow. It's a very nice little restaurant that serves mostly organic food!
I'm solo for lunch because hubby (a professional photographer) is working . He's in New Orleans at Antoine's restaurant shooting Pete Fountain's 85th birthday party!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I need to move around some now folks. Back in a bit.


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> DONT DO IT!!!! The mom always dies in Disney movies!



LOL! I think he was thinking about Snow White and every time she sings the animals appear. I am like that, but with stray dogs...lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey. So everyone remembers that classic Alex Comfort book from 1972, right? Well surprise, surprise it has been updated!


----------



## Gillian M

Hi everyone at tort forum. Hope you are all well.


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi everyone at tort forum. Hope you are all well.


Hi there  *waves*


----------



## dmmj

Anyone else masticating¿?


----------



## dmmj

DawnH said:


> We use to make ballerinas out of the blooms when I was little...


 I never was little


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there  *waves*


Hi (again). What are you up to back there?

Nothing new here: 'everyone' still fasting, with ALL coffeeshops, restuarants etc. closed until it's time for those fasting to break their fast.


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi (again). What are you up to back there?
> 
> Nothing new here: 'everyone' still fasting, with ALL coffeeshops, restuarants etc. closed until it's time for those fasting to break their fast.


Nothing too exciting. Staying cool, moving sprinkles around, watching movies. Typical Sunday


----------



## mike taylor

Did you guys see this in my pictures ? Three eyes ! Crazy !


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Did you guys see this in my pictures ? Three eyes ! Crazy !



Very interesting!! Sounds like you had a great weekend!!

Ps your wife is cute!


----------



## mike taylor

I did have a good weekend . She's hot ! Haha


----------



## Lyn W

mike taylor said:


> Did you guys see this in my pictures ? Three eyes ! Crazy !


Well I knew that Captain Kirk had 3 ears........the left ear, the right ear and the final front ear..................but three eyes is amazing!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi everyone at tort forum. Hope you are all well.


Hi Gillian how are you? I have just popped on to see if anyone has responded to my request on health thread - but no luck yet. I have some work to do tonight so will be saying bye bye soon. How's Oli?


----------



## spud's_mum

Hello all 
im sooo tired


----------



## Lyn W

@Tidgy's Dad
Hi Adam, just a quick post to wish you a good trip, hope you find your elusive birds.
Don't let Wifey carry all the bags!
Take care.


----------



## AZtortMom

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello all
> im sooo tired


Hi there


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian how are you? I have just popped on to see if anyone has responded to my request on health thread - but no luck yet. I have some work to do tonight so will be saying bye bye soon. How's Oli?


Hello Lyn. Hope you and Lola are both well.

Extremely sorry, didn't I didn't see the a/m thread. I've been a bit 'tired' I'm afraid. Will check it asap.

Oli is fine though the weather is annoying and very unstable: windy, DUSTY, and temperature is reaching a maximum of ONLY 25-26 degrees C in Amman which is 'nothing' so as to speak, for June.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there


So am I!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey guys!


----------



## Abdulla6169

How are you all today?


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> ... and temperature is reaching a maximum of ONLY 25-26 degrees C in Amman which is 'nothing' so as to speak, for June.


Can't help laughing. We have a possible high of around 32C forecast for Wednesday. The newspapers are treating it like it's a major problem...

It is warm for the UK, but not that uncommon!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. To date are Monica and I the only ones to watch, “Mother:Caring for 7 Billion" ?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. To date are Monica and I the only ones to watch, “Mother:Caring for 7 Billion" ?


I want to watch it... But I've been in such a great mood these past few days so maybe later.


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. To date are Monica and I the only ones to watch, “Mother:Caring for 7 Billion" ?



I watched the link you posted, can you view the film already?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think Monica rented it on Amazon?


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. To date are Monica and I the only ones to watch, “Mother:Caring for 7 Billion" ?



I watched it. 

Yes, you can rent it from Amazon.


----------



## DawnH

jaizei said:


> I watched it.
> 
> Yes, you can rent it from Amazon.



Awesome. I'll have to do that! Did you like it? How many boxes of tissue did you go through?


----------



## jaizei

DawnH said:


> Awesome. I'll have to do that! Did you like it? How many boxes of tissue did you go through?



I've said it before; I've only almost cried once during a movie and that was when Superman died. 

I was doing math while watching it so I may have missed something, I'll probably watch it again before forming a real opinion on it. Right now, I thought it was kind of eh.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A case in point. At our current rate of consumption in 2050-35 yrs. the availability of consumables will be at 25 % the current. And that is making no allowance for wildlife.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm going to be circulating a petition to ban petitions.


----------



## Elohi

Yeah, you can rent it on amazon for $1.99.


----------



## mike taylor

Home at last ! Three days is too short . Should've stayed a week or more .


----------



## Myroli

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A case in point. At our current rate of consumption in 2050-35 yrs. the availability of consumables will be at 25 % the current. And that is making no allowance for wildlife.


This is why we need population control...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> Hi Adam, just a quick post to wish you a good trip, hope you find your elusive birds.
> Don't let Wifey carry all the bags!
> Take care.


Thanks, Lyn, but if wifey's coming, she's got to make herself useful.
Heaven forbid that I would have to carry anything.
Not going until tomorrow evening, so maybe catch you tomorrow.
You take care too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Myroli said:


> This is why we need population control...


Umm, we have birth control. So should population control only be needed in “unproductive" countries? This all is probably walking the line of political debate which is not allowed. But you get my question, right?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Umm, we have birth control. So should population control only be needed in “unproductive" countries? This all is probably walking the line of political debate which is not allowed. But you get my question, right?


Will get my chappie to get me the mother of 7 billion or whatever and watch it when I get back.
Sure it will make me sad and/or angry now. 
Gotta be focused on being sad and angry about other things.


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


> I've said it before; I've only almost cried once during a movie and that was when Superman died.
> 
> I was doing math while watching it so I may have missed something, I'll probably watch it again before forming a real opinion on it. Right now, I thought it was kind of eh.



Watched it again, still eh. I don't know that there was anything really 'new' in it. There've been articles, etc about the topics covered in the film for years. Maybe it's more 'accessible' now?


----------



## dmmj

I agree mike t`s wife is cute


----------



## dmmj

Populatuon control…? You first!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Is everybody asleep ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yes, you just woke me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Is everybody asleep ?


Everyone is watching Big Brother


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm bored


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup. How is it Newt?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm bored


Your not bored you got your youth , boy have you got your youth , I wish I had it , and you live in Calf. Do you know how many kids wish they lived in Calf. And most of all you got torts  have a great tort day !


----------



## dmmj

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm bored


Join the club!


----------



## leigti

Do any of you bring your tortoises inside around 4 July? All the fireworks must scare them. Their hair he may not be as good as ours but they can also feel vibrations too. And some of my idiotic neighbors let off some awful big fireworks, they are band this year but that's not going to stop them. I may spend the night closing down my yard and house. It is way too dry to be blowing those things off.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I don't do anything special.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Your not bored you got your youth , boy have you got your youth , I wish I had it , and you live in Calf. Do you know how many kids wish they lived in Calf. And most of all you got torts  have a great tort day !


I'm gonna be living in PA in a couple weeks :,(


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yup. How is it Newt?


Good


----------



## dmmj

Fireworks will not bother them.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm gonna be living in PA in a couple weeks :,(


Why would you leave Calf. For PA . You need cold and snow ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> Join the club!


Why are you board ( I'm at work all night ) if I was home I would be working but with my torts . Cleaning their room but doing something !


----------



## dmmj

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Why are you board ( I'm at work all night ) if I was home I would be working but with my torts . Cleaning their room but doing something !


No tprts at the moment. Being on disability is boring


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> No tprts at the moment. Being on disability is boring


Yes it is I was on it for 3 months .

maybe this will cheer you up !


----------



## dmmj

Petmane t for me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning Tortoise Forum


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning Tortoise Forum


Good morning to you too  

It's a beautiful day here. I am rather pleased that I managed to get the lawn cut and the weeding done before Joe came round enough to cause trouble. If he has warmed up, he tends to attack the lawn mower, me, the garden tools... He is very laid back this morning, quietly munching on the clematis and clover and staying out of the way for a change.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

That's pretty funny.
The rains just started here. Up until now my yard has been brown and crunchy. I have a sprinkler system, but I just let nature do its thing.
Soon the lawn will need to be cut twice a week and I'm in no hurry for all of that.


----------



## JoesMum

Oh Joe... We have a Bramley apple tree - cooking apples - this morning I have just caught him munching windfalls. These apples are sour when they're ripe and ready to pick, but these little green marble sized bullets must be horrible. Why?!!! 

To be fair, he's always had a taste for apple if he can find it and, given that we have had this house and the tree for 16 years, I suspect it isn't the first time he's eaten them. I just haven't caught him at it before. I suppose they're not high in sugars though!


----------



## Myroli

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Umm, we have birth control. So should population control only be needed in “unproductive" countries? This all is probably walking the line of political debate which is not allowed. But you get my question, right?


Not really, but if it's not allowed we should probably stop now


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sleepy day today?
Adam is birdwatching.....


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> I woke up at 2am and laid there thinking (for two hours) about the most cost effective/best way to fence in a Sulcata oasis on a large piece of land. Small stakes (like Yvonne has, I really love that look, which got me into the whole "where did she find them, wonder how much that would run" thought..) - fence postings horizontal, vertical... you name it. "How I would want his night box close to the house as well as his oasis so I could watch him." "Should I buy a prefab shed and insulate it or should I build one?" "Maybe a short, long house would be better for his night box?" "Maybe a hinged lid for cleaning?" "Crap, can I make it hinged and properly insulate it still...?" "Wonder what type of predators I might encounter that I need to protect/build for." "What plants are native and what if the entire area is filled with things that might make him sick...?!!!!!"
> 
> This went on for two hours.
> 
> Do I currently own a large piece of land?
> 
> No.



But it is so a wonderful time well spent. I do a lot of that kind of thinking/dreaming.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kathy, let's do the 10K, skip the donuts, and cut straight to the margaritas!



I'd go for skip the 10k and head for the donuts and margaritas myself.


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> We use to make ballerinas out of the blooms when I was little...



I did that with the hollyhock blooms.


----------



## Jacqui

Yipppyyyyy!! It is Monday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sleepy day today?
> Adam is birdwatching.....


Not yet he's not.
Leaving this evening, just last minute preparations today and spoiling Tidgy before I abandon her for a while.
Been chatting with my friend who's just returned from Saudi and A girl I know from the Dominican Republic this am.
Nice people.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning TFO.


----------



## DawnH

Jacqui said:


> But it is so a wonderful time well spent. I do a lot of that kind of thinking/dreaming.



I swear. Last night I was awake for 45 minutes thinking of his birthday hat. "Should I am mini pom pom's?" "He won't care, I shouldn't worry about it" "How should I tie it to him?" "Yarn?" "If so, I wonder what color would be best against his shell?" "I don't have any yarn though." "Dammit, I gotta go get yarn." "I wonder what his favorite color is?" "OH! I should make a cake out of mazuri!" - then proceeded to dream up all kinds of cute photo shots I could do while he had his birthday hat on. 99.9% of them I KNOW he won't cooperate with because HE. IS. A. FREAKIN'. TORTOISE.


----------



## Jacqui

Last week, when we had the hail storm, my outside water hose broke at the 4plex. Yesterday, I went to the bathroom and heard water once more running outside.  Seems the hose running out to the four plex decide to rip open in two spots and has a bubble. We turned off the water to the whole house, as to fix it we need to get into the basement. With the heavy rain with the storm last week, has the basement filled up with like a foot of water again and I am pumping it out figuring tonight or tomorrow to get back into it. I guess I should call it a crawl space rather then a true basement, or is it considered a celler. Hmmm whatever.


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> I swear. Last night I was awake for 45 minutes thinking of his birthday hat. "Should I am mini pom pom's?" "He won't care, I shouldn't worry about it" "How should I tie it to him?" "Yarn?" "If so, I wonder what color would be best against his shell?" "I don't have any yarn though." "Dammit, I gotta go get yarn." "I wonder what his favorite color is?" "OH! I should make a cake out of mazuri!" - then proceeded to dream up all kinds of cute photo shots I could do while he had his birthday hat on. 99.9% of them I KNOW he won't cooperate with because HE. IS. A. FREAKIN'. TORTOISE.


Remember to decorate his Mazuri cake.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Have a great time Adam.
You deserve some fun!


----------



## Jacqui

I am beginning to feel like Kathy with all my water leaks. Just so thankful none of mine have digging involved.


----------



## Jacqui

It is such a beautiful peaceful morning here. Hope you all are having the same.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> It is such a beautiful peaceful morning here. Hope you all are having the same.


Thanks Jacqui.
It's all really just a frame of mind.


----------



## Jacqui

In a few hours, this wonderfull day will get even better....Jeff is stopping by.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a great time Adam.
> You deserve some fun!


I do.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> I am beginning to feel like Kathy with all my water leaks. Just so thankful none of mine have digging involved.


Here's my kitchen pipe issue from last month.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Jacqui.
> It's all really just a frame of mind.



I agree. You can take what could be an awful day and make it a good day if you choose to find the humor or good parts and focus on them.

Did you have a nice weekend?


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here's my kitchen pipe issue from last month.



Had some "fun" times did ya?


----------



## Jacqui

The quiet (aside from the birds and bugs) was just shattered by an unusual sight. A helicopter just went over. Rare to see one over our village.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Everyone is watching Big Brother



Oh no...not "everyone"!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I make my own fun.
I choose to take things lightly and laugh a lot.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Last week, when we had the hail storm, my outside water hose broke at the 4plex. Yesterday, I went to the bathroom and heard water once more running outside.  Seems the hose running out to the four plex decide to rip open in two spots and has a bubble. We turned off the water to the whole house, as to fix it we need to get into the basement. With the heavy rain with the storm last week, has the basement filled up with like a foot of water again and I am pumping it out figuring tonight or tomorrow to get back into it. I guess I should call it a crawl space rather then a true basement, or is it considered a celler. Hmmm whatever.



Look at it this way: Without that crawl space you would probably have a couple inches covering the inside of the house! So "YEA" for a water-filled crawl space.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It is such a beautiful peaceful morning here. Hope you all are having the same.



What? no wind??


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> Had some "fun" times did ya?


There was always water in my garage and I ended up purchasing a new washing machine and was about to replace the water heater...when I saw some blistering on the paint of a wall behind the sink....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all update on things. The banks of Greece have been closed. Last I checked we were at 150


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

From the drought we are under a zero fireworks. Only the big commercial shows will legally light them. I'm good with that. No fires are good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Luckily, Tidgy is Greek in name only.
Her bank account is Moroccan.


----------



## DawnH

Ugh. I hate water issues. The girls were showering upstairs last night and water/ick filled the downstairs tub. REALLY?! NOW? I can't believe I was able to fix it with just a lot of cursing under my breath and some determination (fill the tub with hot water to create pressure and plunge the downstairs toilet for 10 minutes.) I was worried I was going to have to rent a snake... I love old houses. Really.


----------



## DawnH

Jacqui said:


> Remember to decorate his Mazuri cake.



I'm thinking calcium power as the topping...


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I'd go for skip the 10k and head for the donuts and margaritas myself.



I just saw this! 
I'm totally in!! I make a great pitcher of margaritas!!!


----------



## Elohi

DawnH said:


> I swear. Last night I was awake for 45 minutes thinking of his birthday hat. "Should I am mini pom pom's?" "He won't care, I shouldn't worry about it" "How should I tie it to him?" "Yarn?" "If so, I wonder what color would be best against his shell?" "I don't have any yarn though." "Dammit, I gotta go get yarn." "I wonder what his favorite color is?" "OH! I should make a cake out of mazuri!" - then proceeded to dream up all kinds of cute photo shots I could do while he had his birthday hat on. 99.9% of them I KNOW he won't cooperate with because HE. IS. A. FREAKIN'. TORTOISE.


Mazuri cakes are awesome.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I just saw this!
> I'm totally in!! I make a great pitcher of margaritas!!!


Yuuuuummmmm.
me in too.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!! 

Looks like many of us have had water issues on the homestead
We had our water shut off this weekend while we rerouted and added a brass shut off. 
Plumbing sucks!!! 

It is so humid here right now! My RF are loving it but I don't like boobie sweat when I'm doing nothing!

Since my LLL store and their website discontinued regular 1lb Mazuri, I ordered it from Mazuri with only $5 shipping!! Except I ordered the 25lb bag because they also discontinued the 1lb bag. Yikes. I guess I'll freeze a bunch.


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> Ugh. I hate water issues. The girls were showering upstairs last night and water/ick filled the downstairs tub. REALLY?! NOW? I can't believe I was able to fix it with just a lot of cursing under my breath and some determination (fill the tub with hot water to create pressure and plunge the downstairs toilet for 10 minutes.) I was worried I was going to have to rent a snake... I love old houses. Really.



Sorry


----------



## Momof4

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Why would you leave Calf. For PA . You need cold and snow ?



Grandpa, he's a teenager moving for his parents job.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Good morning !



Need a vacation from your vacation?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> I make a great pitcher of margaritas!!!


I like mine on the rocks, to be honest though, it's been years …


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> Looks like many of us Like boobie sweat !!


Thank you for that, Kathy! I got a smile.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Hello, hello, hello.
Morning, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> Looks like many of us have had water issues on the homestead
> We had our water shut off this weekend while we rerouted and added a brass shut off.
> Plumbing sucks!!!
> 
> It is so humid here right now! My RF are loving it but I don't like boobie sweat when I'm doing nothing!
> 
> Since my LLL store and their website discontinued regular 1lb Mazuri, I ordered it from Mazuri with only $5 shipping!! Except I ordered the 25lb bag because they also discontinued the 1lb bag. Yikes. I guess I'll freeze a bunch.


BOOBIE sweat!!!
Yuuumm.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I like mine on the rocks, to be honest though, it's been years …




I love it on the rocks too!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> I love it on the rocks too!


They go down so easy then…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll be back in a few. I've some phone calls to make.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup. I killed chat…


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's been a little dull all day


----------



## Momof4

You did! I'm headed out while it's cooler. I'm gonna snap a shot of a for sale sign for I spy and run errands.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

There is a very loud frog living by my fish ponds. So far I haven't seen him. He is super noisy and I know it's something unusual because I've never heard a racket like that before.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maybe it's a princess, whose been turned into a frog by a wicked witch, calling for help.
Quite a common problem it seems.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maybe it's a princess, whose been turned into a frog by a wicked witch, calling for help.
> Quite a common problem it seems.


I can only hope.
I'll have to step up my search.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's sad. THIS is my most interesting story of the whole weekend!
That and I bought my step daughter a used van. (She had three kids piled into her Corolla.)


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, hello, hello.
> Morning, Noel.


Morning Sir


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> What? no wind??



lol always some wind.


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> Ugh. I hate water issues. The girls were showering upstairs last night and water/ick filled the downstairs tub. REALLY?! NOW? I can't believe I was able to fix it with just a lot of cursing under my breath and some determination (fill the tub with hot water to create pressure and plunge the downstairs toilet for 10 minutes.) I was worried I was going to have to rent a snake... I love old houses. Really.



Old houses always keep you on your toes.


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> I'm thinking calcium power as the topping...



What no fancy work with bits of greens and veggies?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I just saw this!
> I'm totally in!! I make a great pitcher of margaritas!!!



You have no idea how good that sounds.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> There is a very loud frog living by my fish ponds. So far I haven't seen him. He is super noisy and I know it's something unusual because I've never heard a racket like that before.



I have a bull frog out in the snapper area that I can hear, but not see. See lots of the smaller frogs.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's sad. THIS is my most interesting story of the whole weekend!
> That and I bought my step daughter a used van. (She had three kids piled into her Corolla.)



That was very nice of you.


----------



## DawnH

...I offered an older lady a ride at Supercuts today (was getting my girls hair cut, she had been sitting for an hour waiting on her ride) and she acted like I wanted to murder her. I hate that we have to be so paranoid these days about kindness. I seriously almost told her I have been FBI clearanced and that my fingerprints were on file with the state...lol


----------



## DawnH

Jacqui said:


> What no fancy work with bits of greens and veggies?



I have been practicing how to make a "#2" out of veggies since last night...

(Okay. I kid. I did think about it though....LOL)


----------



## DawnH

Like. Seriously. I make a mad guacamole too...


----------



## DawnH

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's sad. THIS is my most interesting story of the whole weekend!
> That and I bought my step daughter a used van. (She had three kids piled into her Corolla.)



Awww. You're such a great guy!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Sad, in all sorts of ways.
I used to help people carry their shopping, but now they think you're going to run off with it.
And if you so much as say' Oh what a pretty little girl / nice young boy you have', they think you're some kind of pervert.


DawnH said:


> ...I offered an older lady a ride at Supercuts today (was getting my girls hair cut, she had been sitting for an hour waiting on her ride) and she acted like I wanted to murder her. I hate that we have to be so paranoid these days about kindness. I seriously almost told her I have been FBI clearanced and that my fingerprints were on file with the state...lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> I have been practicing how to make a "#2" out of veggies since last night...
> 
> (Okay. I kid. I did think about it though....LOL)


Eat the veggies.
Wait until tomorrow.
Hey presto!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> Like. Seriously. I make a mad guacamole too...


I'll bring me and chips! We've got a party!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'll bring me and chips! We've got a party!




We need music! Someone make a playlist!


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> ...I offered an older lady a ride at Supercuts today (was getting my girls hair cut, she had been sitting for an hour waiting on her ride) and she acted like I wanted to murder her. I hate that we have to be so paranoid these days about kindness. I seriously almost told her I have been FBI clearanced and that my fingerprints were on file with the state...lol



I still like offering, plus being an old lady plus living where I do, folks here are much more open to allowing you to help.

What I really love is seeing one of my children stepping up to offer somebody.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'll bring me and chips! We've got a party!



I am going to Kathy's for the drinks, so I am busy sorry.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I am going to Kathy's for the drinks, so I am busy sorry.


Need a ride? That's where I'm headed. We're to meet Dawn there. I'm making the playlist for the music.


----------



## spud's_mum

I'm so upset. 
I really want a bike and I found a really nice bmx. There's just 1 problem: it's £206. 

I have no money as I am a teen and I spent all my birthday and Christmas and pocket money mostly on spud. I currently have £0.

My parents refused to pay and said I'll have to work for money.
They said they would pay £10 a week for me to walk the dog every day. 
I get £10 every three weeks pocket money. That all adds up to 4 months work!!!!

If it takes me 4 months then I would have missed summer and I wouldn't be able to go out all the time on it   

Any ideas how else I can make money?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

spudthetortoise said:


> Any ideas how else I can make money?


Yard work for neighbors? Chores for neighbors?


----------



## spud's_mum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yard work for neighbors? Chores for neighbors?


I don't really know my neighbours well enough. 

I COULD WEED EVERYONES GARDENS!!!! Free food for spud!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Can't you persuade your parents to buy the bike and then work off the debt?
Tell them they can keep the pocket money too.
Or go to the bank and get a loan with your pocket money and work plans.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can't you persuade your parents to buy the bike and then work off the debt?
> Tell them they can keep the pocket money too.
> Or go to the bank and get a loan with your pocket money and work plans.


They won't believe me if I say I will pay it off.
I don't have very good history with paying money back. I forget until they give up waiting lol.


----------



## Momof4

spudthetortoise said:


> They won't believe me if I say I will pay it off.
> I don't have very good history with paying money back. I forget until they give up waiting lol.




You always have to pay your debts!! No if ands or buts!!

How about pet sitting for your parents friends? Send out an email to all of them that live close. 

Babysitting? Do you like kids? The sitters around here make $10-15 an hour.


----------



## spud's_mum

Momof4 said:


> You always have to pay your debts!! No if ands or buts!!
> 
> How about pet sitting for your parents friends? Send out an email to all of them that live close.
> 
> Babysitting? Do you like kids? The sitters around here make $10-15 an hour.


Depends what kids lol.
One again, I don't think my parents would trust me. I et scared alone in my own house lol! 

Anyways, my parents don't have friends with young children  I still have a babysitter myself!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

spudthetortoise said:


> I still have a babysitter myself!


To keep you out of trouble?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Need a ride? That's where I'm headed. We're to meet Dawn there. I'm making the playlist for the music.


Kathy, what time should we plan to be there?


----------



## spud's_mum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> To keep you out of trouble?


To stop me and my siblings killing each other lol

No, it's because of my little sister. 

I don't mind though as my nan babysits and she brings tons of sweets with her


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> To stop me and my siblings killing each other lol
> 
> No, it's because of my little sister.
> 
> I don't mind though as my nan babysits and she brings tons of sweets with her


Ask your nan to forget the sweets and bring a bicycle.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ask your nan to forget the sweets and bring a bicycle.


Haha maybe I will. I think the bike is a tad more expensive lol

I'll have to hint at my grandad 
Hopefully he'll catch on and give me some money towards it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Haha maybe I will. I think the bike is a tad more expensive lol
> 
> I'll have to hint at my grandad
> Hopefully he'll catch on and give me some money towards it.


My grandad would grumble and say no, I was a spoiled child and then secretly give the money to nan or mum to give to me, or buy the bike and the deny it was anything to do with him.


----------



## DawnH

Jacqui said:


> I still like offering, plus being an old lady plus living where I do, folks here are much more open to allowing you to help.
> 
> What I really love is seeing one of my children stepping up to offer somebody.



Absolutely!! I will continue to offer till there is no heartbeat left in me.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kathy, what time should we plan to be there?



Anytime, it's 5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## Momof4

spudthetortoise said:


> To stop me and my siblings killing each other lol
> 
> No, it's because of my little sister.
> 
> I don't mind though as my nan babysits and she brings tons of sweets with her



Ask your nan what you could do for her to earn some cash?


----------



## Momof4

I'm so over this humidity!! I'm stuck in the house! I check on the little one every 10 minutes and he's just grazing away but I'm sweating!!


----------



## DawnH

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm so upset.
> I really want a bike and I found a really nice bmx. There's just 1 problem: it's £206.
> 
> I have no money as I am a teen and I spent all my birthday and Christmas and pocket money mostly on spud. I currently have £0.
> 
> My parents refused to pay and said I'll have to work for money.
> They said they would pay £10 a week for me to walk the dog every day.
> I get £10 every three weeks pocket money. That all adds up to 4 months work!!!!
> 
> If it takes me 4 months then I would have missed summer and I wouldn't be able to go out all the time on it
> 
> Any ideas how else I can make money?



I am a meanie butt and don't pay my kids for chores. My thought is, you are a productive member of this family and keeping your room clean, your clothes washed and put away, your bathroom clean, clearing the table, setting the table, loading the dishwasher, etc is part of being a productive member of society. I will pay for extras though. Washing my car, the windows - stuff like that. If I were YOU I would go to my neighbors and start a dog walking business. If you dog is social, might as well pick up a few other pooches and have them walk with you. Or if your dog (or the neighbors) prefers to be alone, you can go that route and do them separate. Mow lawns. Wash cars. Go through your room and have a garage sale with all of your old clothes/toys/whatever and use that money (make sure your Mom approves the things you are selling first!) There are lots of ways you can make up the money and next thing you know... you will be cruising on your new bike!


----------



## DawnH

spudthetortoise said:


> I don't really know my neighbours well enough.
> 
> I COULD WEED EVERYONES GARDENS!!!! Free food for spud!



Now's the time to meet them. Make a flier, wear some clean clothes and a SMILE and put those feet to work! You can do it!


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> I'm so over this humidity!! I'm stuck in the house! I check on the little one every 10 minutes and he's just grazing away but I'm sweating!!



Boob sweat. The number one suckage of being a tort mom...


----------



## Momof4

As I'm whining about humidity both kids are jogging! My 11yr old has to run 10mi by July 6th because his practices are cancelled this week. 
I gave him my Fitbit so we could record it. I can't wait to see how far he got


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> Boob sweat. The number one suckage of being a tort mom...




Hopefully burning more calories too!


----------



## Momof4

Dry heat is so much more tolerable!

Ok, done whining.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> Boob sweat. The number one suckage of being a tort mom...


All this boobie sweat talk makes me, ummm…glad to be a man, yeah, we'll go with that, sounds plausible …


----------



## Elohi

EWWWW! Hahaha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> EWWWW! Hahaha


You going to the margarita party at Kathy's house Monica, you and Dawn could ride together. Dawn makes some killer guacamole is the word on the street.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Dry heat is so much more tolerable!
> 
> Ok, done whining.


There's a thunderstorm nearby. The lightning just scared my dog and the crazy tortoises are all running around


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm curious about something:

I was looking at all the friends someone had accumulated on their facebook page and quite a few of the pictures had a rainbow superimposed over their faces. Does this mean those people are gay?


----------



## tortadise

Yvonne G said:


> I'm curious about something:
> 
> I was looking at all the friends someone had accumulated on their facebook page and quite a few of the pictures had a rainbow superimposed over their faces. Does this mean those people are gay?


I also was wondering about that myself. I don't have TV nor pay attention to news, even through the web. I'm clueless as to what is going on.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> I'm curious about something:
> 
> I was looking at all the friends someone had accumulated on their facebook page and quite a few of the pictures had a rainbow superimposed over their faces. Does this mean those people are gay?


 No it means they support equality for the LGBQT community. 
-thumbs up-


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah...thank you!


----------



## Elohi

Here is my mine. There is an app that is built into fb that overlays the rainbow on your profile picture with like 2 clicks. It became available as a celebratory thing when marriage equality hit the news. 
I consider myself a straight ally.


----------



## Elohi

I posted this the other day on fb. LOL


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bye everyone, I'm finally gone for a bit.
Everyone be good, have fun and help all those tortoises, turtles and newbies.
See you someday soon.


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> View attachment 136730
> 
> I posted this the other day on fb. LOL


Anahaha that's pretty funny


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Need a ride? That's where I'm headed. We're to meet Dawn there. I'm making the playlist for the music.



Yes please! That would be great.


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm so upset.
> I really want a bike and I found a really nice bmx. There's just 1 problem: it's £206.
> 
> I have no money as I am a teen and I spent all my birthday and Christmas and pocket money mostly on spud. I currently have £0.
> 
> My parents refused to pay and said I'll have to work for money.
> They said they would pay £10 a week for me to walk the dog every day.
> I get £10 every three weeks pocket money. That all adds up to 4 months work!!!!
> 
> If it takes me 4 months then I would have missed summer and I wouldn't be able to go out all the time on it
> 
> Any ideas how else I can make money?



Baby sitting? Yard work?


----------



## Elohi

I'm unmotivated today. :0/


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> You always have to pay your debts!! No if ands or buts!!
> 
> How about pet sitting for your parents friends? Send out an email to all of them that live close.
> 
> Babysitting? Do you like kids? The sitters around here make $10-15 an hour.



Wow babysitting pays better then most of the jobs in this area.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys!
> View attachment 136585


Oh yes. An extremely cute little tort.


----------



## Elohi

Teen sitters around here make $5 an hr. Adult sitters with references can make $10+ an hr depending on how many kids. Young nannies make a lot more than that even.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> How are you all today?


So far so good. 

How are you? Hope you are fine back there. Did you fast today?


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I'm unmotivated today. :0/



Everybody needs a day like that every so often.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Can't help laughing. We have a possible high of around 32C forecast for Wednesday. The newspapers are treating it like it's a major problem...
> 
> It is warm for the UK, but not that uncommon!


Wow! 32 degrees C, I think, is EXTREMELY HOT for a place like the UK, that hardly ever sees the SUN.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Teen sitters around here make $5 an hr. Adult sitters with references can make $10+ an hr depending on how many kids. Young nannies make a lot more than that even.



Amazing, that is more then I have ever made an hour.


----------



## Gillian M

Hello everyone!


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Amazing, that is more then I have ever made an hour.


I know right? Young ladies can really make good money if they like kids. Day nannies make ridiculous amounts of $, but they are also expected to tidy up after the kids and fix them decent meals usually as well. 
Expectations vary but they can make some really good money.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! 32 degrees C, I think, is EXTREMELY HOT for a place like the UK, that hardly ever sees the SUN.


We do see the sun regularly, especially where I live in the South East. It is a myth that it rains all the time in Britain. 

The problem we have is that we can never rely on what our weather will do. So if someone asks "what will the weather be like next week?" then we just shrug... it's anybody's guess. Given that it's July next week, it shouldn't snow but that's as far as we'll go  

On the plus side we don't get the extremes of temperature either. Winter lows below -5C (23F) and summer highs above 30C (86F) are not usually prolonged and relatively uncommon.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

My internet has been hating me recently.
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...RVcjKD4GnyATlsoqABA&tbm=isch&client=firefox-a
Hope all is well


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I know right? Young ladies can really make good money if they like kids. Day nannies make ridiculous amounts of $, but they are also expected to tidy up after the kids and fix them decent meals usually as well.
> Expectations vary but they can make some really good money.


Do they have to be young ladies? I've been teaching youngins about critters for close to 40 years in some capacity or other. And would the meals need be “healthy"? Or would my type menu be adequate? Would teaching proper channel surfing be a desirable trait ? Heck, I've got skills to teach kids. How to roll a proper cigarette, stand up for your favorite beer, the right way to celebrate the High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday!


----------



## Momof4

I was a nanny for 8yrs, trust me I barely had enough money for rent and drinks Of course that was 20 yrs ago!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Do they have to be young ladies? I've been teaching youngins about critters for close to 40 years in some capacity or other. And would the meals need be “healthy"? Or would my type menu be adequate? Would teaching proper channel surfing be a desirable trait ? Heck, I've got skills to teach kids. How to roll a proper cigarette, stand up for your favorite beer, the right way to celebrate the High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday!




NEXT!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> NEXT!!!!!


LOL.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello everyone!



*waves* Howdy!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I was a nanny for 8yrs, trust me I barely had enough money for rent and drinks Of course that was 20 yrs ago!



Same family?


----------



## Jacqui

Enjoying a pleasant supper with a strange man.


Wait, he is my husband, I just remembered. Rough getting old and losing the ole memory.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Enjoying a pleasant supper with a strange man.
> 
> 
> Wait, he is my husband, I just remembered. Rough getting old and losing the ole memory.


Put your device away and make him feel missed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've had a hankering for a salad lately. So naturally, I ate 3 huge salads in less than 24 hrs. I'll not likely be making that mistake again!!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Same family?



Six yrs with one and 2 with another when I was 19.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've had a hankering for a salad lately. So naturally, I ate 3 huge salads in less than 24 hrs. I'll not likely be making that mistake again!!!




Bummer, a little to much fiber for the cowboy?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Enjoying a pleasant supper with a strange man.
> 
> 
> Wait, he is my husband, I just remembered. Rough getting old and losing the ole memory.




Yay!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Yay!!!


My hubby is on his way back from VA. I will see him probably Thursday


----------



## Yvonne G

Tell the tortoise transport that Yvonne says "HI"!!


----------



## Jacqui

Folks, this is not a formal Mod request, but rather just asking as a person on this thread, but some folks are feeling uneasy about our frequent "boobies" comments. Can we try to limit ourselves a bit on such talk. I think we are all mature and considerate enough to do so without any official censoring, aren't we?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bye everyone, I'm finally gone for a bit.
> Everyone be good, have fun and help all those tortoises, turtles and newbies.
> See you someday soon.


Have a safe and enjoyable trip! I hope it all turns out the way you'd like!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Tell the tortoise transport that Yvonne says "HI"!!


I will  
I wish he was moving a tort. 
He is just moving the new car we bought back to Phx


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Tell the tortoise transport that Yvonne says "HI"!!



He chuckled.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> He chuckled.



Oh you are talking Noel's transporter. *blushes*


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Put your device away and make him feel missed.



But he was on his device. *sticks out tongue*


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> My hubby is on his way back from VA. I will see him probably Thursday



Will be finding out how good the new vehicle is huh.


----------



## DawnH

Jacqui said:


> Folks, this is not a formal Mod request, but rather just asking as a person on this thread, but some folks are feeling uneasy about our frequent "boobies" comments. Can we try to limit ourselves a bit on such talk. I think we are all mature and considerate enough to do so without any official censoring, aren't we?



Absolutely~ I apologize for my sweating comment. I did not mean to offend, I was just caught up in the "just came in from checking Tuleo" moment! Please let whomever know (or if they are reading this) that I am truly sorry if my post offended. I love chatting with you all and I hate that I made someone uncomfortable because I was (stupidly) being cheeky!! My apologies. Truly.


----------



## DawnH

AZtortMom said:


> My hubby is on his way back from VA. I will see him probably Thursday



Mine comes home tomorrow night. WE STILL LIVE!!! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## DawnH

Jacqui said:


> Enjoying a pleasant supper with a strange man.
> 
> 
> Wait, he is my husband, I just remembered. Rough getting old and losing the ole memory.



How wonderful. ENJOY!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> I'm curious about something:
> 
> I was looking at all the friends someone had accumulated on their facebook page and quite a few of the pictures had a rainbow superimposed over their faces. Does this mean those people are gay?


They are probably gay. The filter was made for celebrating gay pride. The page where you add the filter is called "celebrate pride".... They could be showing their support to the LGBTQ community. 
Even the White House is doing it:



I can do that. I will. Wait for a sec.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Wow. It worked.... Cool


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> Absolutely~ I apologize for my sweating comment. I did not mean to offend, I was just caught up in the "just came in from checking Tuleo" moment!


?????


----------



## Abdulla6169

DawnH said:


> Absolutely~ I apologize for my sweating comment. I did not mean to offend, I was just caught up in the "just came in from checking Tuleo" moment! Please let whomever know (or if they are reading this) that I am truly sorry if my post offended. I love chatting with you all and I hate that I made someone uncomfortable because I was (stupidly) being cheeky!! My apologies. Truly.


Why would you apologize. We've all talked about it.... I think she's talking in general, we should talk about it less. I don't believe she was referring to what you said today.  so, don't feel bad. Plus, it kinda made me laugh.


----------



## DawnH

DawnH said:


> Boob sweat. The number one suckage of being a tort mom...



...I guess I did not say boobies after all.


----------



## Momof4

Sorry, I didn't mean any harm 

I hate being in trouble!


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean any harm
> 
> I hate being in trouble!



I know! I feel like we should be able to blame one of the kids on this or something...lol


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> ?????



I blame you. You started this whole thing!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes! Blame me! I  them!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes! Blame me! I  them!


I don't. So more for you guys. 


You're welcome


----------



## DawnH

Sly subject change...

Random photo of my guy today. For some reason he digs half a mud hole to lay in...

Weido.


----------



## Abdulla6169

DawnH said:


> Random photo of my guy today. For some reason he digs half a mud hole to lay in...
> 
> Weido.
> 
> View attachment 136765


Cute tort


----------



## AZtortMom

DawnH said:


> Random photo of my guy today. For some reason he digs half a mud hole to lay in...
> 
> Weido.
> 
> View attachment 136765


Nice looking tort you got there.


----------



## AZtortMom

The twins are being nuts right now because I added some cypress mulch to the enclosure. I'm trying to get them use to it, so when I transfer to them to their new home it's not a complete shock.

Yes, that is substrate flying in the air


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Need a ride? That's where I'm headed. We're to meet Dawn there. I'm making the playlist for the music.



I've got like every Kesha song ever if you need to borrow my iPod.


----------



## Momof4

My view right now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> My view right now.
> View attachment 136770


Hope you're all having fun! 
This is my view:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> I've got like every Kesha song ever if you need to borrow my iPod.


Ummm, who?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got most “recorded" Bob Wills and the Texas Playboys. By the way, Dawn, could you bring out some Lone Star long necks?


----------



## Abdulla6169

I've been up way too long. It's 7:00 am now (6:53 am actually, you get the idea). 
See you soon.
*continues browsing forum*


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got most “recorded" Bob Wills and the Texas Playboys. By the way, Dawn, could you bring out some Lone Star long necks?



Sure. I will swing by Wal*Mart and grab some...lol 

(Margaritas and guacamole sound fantastic right about now!!)


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Oh you are talking Noel's transporter. *blushes*



Actually, I was talking about Jeff!!


----------



## DawnH

AZtortMom said:


> Nice looking tort you got there.



Thank you! I think he is a pretty handsome fella!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Night all *yawn* 
See you on the flip side


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummm, who?



I'd link a video but then I'd feel guilty about you subsequently getting hooked and using all of your bandwidth.


----------



## jaizei

AZtortMom said:


> Night all *yawn*
> See you on the flip side


----------



## Elohi

jaizei said:


> I've got like every Kesha song ever if you need to borrow my iPod.


Hahaha!! This made me LOL!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Remember MySpace? Ummm, I don't …


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Remember MySpace? Ummm, I don't …


I do lol. I still have one but never use it. It's photo storage lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I do lol. I still have one but never use it. It's photo storage lol.


It came up on some program I was watching, and I was like, “oh yeah, I remember not caring about that!" Lol.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It came up on some program I was watching, and I was like, “oh yeah, I remember not caring about that!" Lol.


HAHAHAHA
Mine was abandoned for Facebook.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Am I the only one so desperate for human interaction that when they check their messages and it shows some one responded you just BAMM go right to it?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

MORNING EVERYONE.
sorry for yelling this early.


----------



## AZtortMom

morning


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## tortdad

Good morning tort family


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning everyone. Actually it's afternoon here, just 

I have had a busy morning. 

My eldest, who has just graduated in Environmental Biology and Geography, has just been accepted on a volunteer program that will take her to Tanzania to work on sanitation and water projects for 3 months starting at the end of September. So we have been to the medical centre to get her medical report filled out and to organise the immunisations she needs and then sat down to work out some fundraising tactics. Setting up a JustGiving.com account is the easy bit!


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Am I the only one so desperate for human interaction that when they check their messages and it shows some one responded you just BAMM go right to it?



Wait. Are you SUPPOSE to do that?


----------



## DawnH

GOOD MORNING! The sun is shining, the birds are chirping, the coffee is flowing!! I am bright and chipper today as my better half gets home in 9 hours. I will try not to be too obnoxious on the forum given all my excitement...lol


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> *waves* Howdy!


Hi Jacqui how are you back there?


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone. Actually it's afternoon here, just
> 
> I have had a busy morning.
> 
> My eldest, who has just graduated in Environmental Biology and Geography, has just been accepted on a volunteer program that will take her to Tanzania to work on sanitation and water projects for 3 months starting at the end of September. So we have been to the medical centre to get her medical report filled out and to organise the immunisations she needs and then sat down to work out some fundraising tactics. Setting up a JustGiving.com account is the easy bit!



That's pretty scarey stuff, Linda. How can you sound so blaze about it? What a wonderful opportunity for your daughter, however, I'd be a nervous wreck!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> That's pretty scarey stuff, Linda. How can you sound so blaize about it? What a wonderful opportunity for your daughter, however, I'd be a nervous wreck!!!


It's still 3 months off... I have time to become a nervous wreck. We have only just heard she got the place 

She went to South Africa volunteering a couple of summers ago on a wildlife project and that was terrifying. Putting your 19 year old on a plane to Johannesburg and hoping blindly the arrangments to meet her at the other end would work. This time, she will be travelling as part of a group so it's a little less scarey from that point of view. But still...


----------



## Yvonne G

How excited she must be! What I would give to have been able to do things like that when I was younger.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

She'll have much more interesting stories than us later on in life!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry to interrupt. Those who can need to ask Siri what zero divided by zero is. Or tell Siri you're drunk.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> She'll have much more interesting stories than us later on in life!


Too right! I did work for a holiday company in France when I was on vacation as a student, but nothing like this... and she is very excited Yvonne. Althought the list of vaccinations needed is enough to put anyone off!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Too right! I did work for a holiday company in France when I was on vacation as a student, but nothing like this... and she is very excited Yvonne. Althought the list of vaccinations needed is enough to put anyone off!


I never got around to traveling much until I met my wife. I wish I'd started earlier.


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Am I the only one so desperate for human interaction that when they check their messages and it shows some one responded you just BAMM go right to it?


I do that EVERY time!!! 
I ALWAYS check my Messages first, respond to them IMMEDIATELY, then go on to my Alerts and see who "liked" or quoted me.  Only THEN do I go on to browse the forum!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

You'll have one this evening...If I can get into my garage for some photos....


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sorry to interrupt. Those who can need to ask Siri what zero divided by zero is. Or tell Siri you're drunk.


She said: 
"0/0=undetermined 
Imagine you have zero cookies and you equally among zero friends. See, It doesn't make sense. And Cookie Monster Is sad that there are no cookies, and you are sad you have no friends."

I said I'm drunk, she said:
"Neither of us is driving you home"


----------



## DawnH

ZEROPILOT said:


> She'll have much more interesting stories than us later on in life!



I still want to volunteer in an orphanage in Africa at some point... One day. One day!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> "Neither of us is driving you home"


I saw this on the local news here. Yup, that much happens here.


----------



## DawnH

AbdullaAli said:


> She said:
> "0/0=undetermined
> Imagine you have zero cookies and you equally among zero friends. See, It doesn't make sense. And Cookie Monster Is sad that there are no cookies, and you are sad you have no friends."
> 
> I said I'm drunk, she said:
> "Neither of us is driving you home"



LOL!!!! That is hilarious!


----------



## AZtortMom

DawnH said:


> LOL!!!! That is hilarious!


She is very entertaining


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My Siri is set for female, Singapore English. She just told me I'm a flatterer when I said she sounds sexy!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

A female that's complimentary....Gotta get me one of those, Ken.


----------



## Yvonne G

You've been alone too much, Ken. It's a phone for pete's sake. Think Raj on The Big Bang Theory. If memory serves, he even prepared a meal for two (him and Siri).


----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> You've been alone too much, Ken. It's a phone for pete's sake. Think Raj on The Big Bang Theory. If memory serves, he even prepared a meal for two (him and Siri).



LOL!!!!

This entire convo is cracking me up... PUT DOWN THE PHONE! HEAD OUTSIDE INTO REALITY!!


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Good morning tort family




How are you doing today?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> LOL!!!!
> HEAD OUTSIDE INTO REALITY!!


Trust me, I've certainly got a fair bit of reality here!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> I know! I feel like we should be able to blame one of the kids on this or something...lol



Blame me, it is always my fault, just ask Yvonne.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I've got like every Kesha song ever if you need to borrow my iPod.



Kesha?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> My view right now.
> View attachment 136770



I be jealous. Looks like she is having fun.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Hope you're all having fun!
> This is my view:
> View attachment 136771



Not a bad view either.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Jacqui how are you back there?



*waves* Hubby is home so I am fine. Couldn't get to sleep last night. At one time sleeping in the semi was so comfortable. Any more I just can not find a good spot for sleeping.


----------



## Jacqui

@gillian, how are things with you today?


----------



## Jacqui

Wait... So Ken's phone talks to him?


----------



## Jacqui

Double wait... So Ken has folks sending him messages? Boy am I feeling unloved.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Boy am I feeling loved.


You know I do!


----------



## Jacqui

Hell must be freezing over, Jeff is having a beer. *slides to the floor with shock*


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> @gillian, how are things with you today?


Thanks very much your question.

I'm so-so. How are you?


----------



## DawnH

95 degrees. 78% humidity. My gawd - it's gross outside. I just came in from checking Tuleo (for the 100th time) and am sweating buckets. Buckets. It's not even August yet and I know some of you have it far worse then I do!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Hell must be freezing over,


Just came into the house to check. Nope. He must just be having a beer...


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks very much your question.
> 
> I'm so-so. How are you?



I am good. My husband is home until the morning, so things are off the normal schedule.


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> 95 degrees. 78% humidity. My gawd - it's gross outside. I just came in from checking Tuleo (for the 100th time) and am sweating buckets. Buckets. It's not even August yet and I know some of you have it far worse then I do!!!



It is a bit cooler here then that, but am enjoying the AC in Jeff's truck.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just came into the house to check. Nope. He must just be having a beer...



That's bad. Hope home stops being hell.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just came into the house to check. Nope. He must just be having a beer...



He does not even average one drink a year, so it is quite a shock.


----------



## Jacqui

I ran the sump pump in the basement so Jeff could work down there. He checked it last night, but did not do the work down there. He went down there to work this am and the darn water is up half a foot higher over night. 

The lady next to me has to keep pumping ger basement out too.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I am good. My husband is home until the morning, so things are off the normal schedule.


Glad to hear you're well, and regards to your husband.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff is home so he can get his meds and then leaves, but it is then only two weeks til he is back for his once every three months visit. lol He has Dr spots every three months other wise I might never see the man. See there is a good side to cancer. :-S


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Double wait... So Ken has folks sending him messages? Boy am I feeling unloved.




Only in his dreams!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Jeff is home so he can get his meds and then leaves, but it is then only two weeks til he is back for his once every three months visit. lol He has Dr spots every three months other wise I might never see the man. See there is a good side to cancer. :-S



So glad you get to see him although it's to short of a time.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I ran the sump pump in the basement so Jeff could work down there. He checked it last night, but did not do the work down there. He went down there to work this am and the darn water is up half a foot higher over night.
> 
> The lady next to me has to keep pumping ger basement out too.




What the heck happened to your summer?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> What the heck happened to your summer?



I think summer floated down the river.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> So glad you get to see him although it's to short of a time.



Shorter is normally better, which sorta sounds bad. Jeff goes stir crazy after about three days and we all know I am always crazy.


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> 95 degrees. 78% humidity. My gawd - it's gross outside. I just came in from checking Tuleo (for the 100th time) and am sweating buckets. Buckets. It's not even August yet and I know some of you have it far worse then I do!!!



I'm having the same weather as you, except today will be 88. It's some monsoon passing thru because it's also cloudy most of the day. We get big sprinkles for a few minutes out of the blue too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We gain a second today! What will I do with the extra time?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We gain a second today! What will I do with the extra time?


Be late !


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We gain a second today! What will I do with the extra time?



Take another sip of your beer?


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Be late !


 

lol no doubt.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It will be added during the women's match today between USA and Germany. We got to the game by scoring …Germany off penalty kicks.


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It will be added during the women's match today between USA and Germany. We got to the game by scoring …Germany off penalty kicks.


Germany always win if it gets to penalties. Men's football, women's football, hockey... You name it they win.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It will be added during the women's match today between USA and Germany. We got to the game by scoring …Germany off penalty kicks.



My daughters soccer team is watching it together at a pizza place. 
It should be fun!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> Germany always win if it gets to penalties. Men's football, women's football, hockey... You name it they win.


Today they will go down!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Today they will go down!!!!!




I like the way you think!!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Today they will go down!!!!!



Keep those positive thoughts going.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today my “get up and go" seems to have “got up and left"!


----------



## DawnH

Jacqui said:


> I ran the sump pump in the basement so Jeff could work down there. He checked it last night, but did not do the work down there. He went down there to work this am and the darn water is up half a foot higher over night.
> 
> The lady next to me has to keep pumping ger basement out too.



Oh gosh, that is just horrible.


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> I'm having the same weather as you, except today will be 88. It's some monsoon passing thru because it's also cloudy most of the day. We get big sprinkles for a few minutes out of the blue too.



Ugh! I WISH we had rain! No rain, just gross humidity. (Now it is at 89% - G.R.O.S.S.) We have had thunder the last half hour but not a flippin' drop of rain.


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Today my “get up and go" seems to have “got up and left"!



I just finished vacuuming and cleaning up the frozen pizza/waffle boxes from my parenting while hubbie was gone... 

I kid.

Kinda.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> Kinda.


LOL!


----------



## mike taylor

So your girlfriend fits in your pocket Ken ? Hand or phone ? Hahahaha


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> So your girlfriend fits in your pocket Ken ? Hand or phone ? Hahahaha


Did you say ken has his hand in his pocket ? We know why !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Has anyone seen the new trend of 
“Sunburn Art"?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Has anyone seen the new trend of
> “Sunburn Art"?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 136810


No. Haven't heard of it....


----------



## Momof4

All of a sudden we had really loud thunder, lightening and pouring rain!! 
My wipers couldn't keep up! 
We also had 2 lightening strike fires a couple miles away in people's yards. 
This is crazy, for us. I need to check my RF.


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 136810



I can't see it happening...

I mean, A: the patterns aren't matching up.
B: the edges are SUPER clean. Like a sticker was applied, then "sun" then peel off.

I know. I am totally a skeptic!!!


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> All of a sudden we had really loud thunder, lightening and pouring rain!!
> My wipers couldn't keep up!
> We also had 2 lightening strike fires a couple miles away in people's yards.
> This is crazy, for us. I need to check my RF.



Well, that is not good!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> We also had 2 lightening strike fires.


That's a concern up here, too. But then we've had no clouds to make lighting. Yesterday morning a thunderstorm rolled through the Columbia gorge/ Hood River area that produced close to 300 lightning strikes. Worried that a stump maybe just smoldering and will flare up when the hotter weather hits this weekend.


----------



## Abdulla6169

DawnH said:


> I can't see it happening...
> 
> I mean, A: the patterns aren't matching up.
> B: the edges are SUPER clean. Like a sticker was applied, then "sun" then peel off.
> 
> I know. I am totally a skeptic!!!


I thought of henna when I saw it. Henna is a plant that acts like a temporary tattoo when applied to the skin. It's also really good for the hair (it dyes it too)....


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's a concern up here, too. But then we've had no clouds to make lighting. Yesterday morning a thunderstorm rolled through the Columbia gorge/ Hood River area that produced close to 300 lightning strikes. Worried that a stump maybe just smoldering and will flare up when the hotter weather hits this weekend.



I just can't believe it, the thunder is still going and it's pouring! 
We do need this rain!!
My poor dogs are freaked


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lucky you! Getting rain. Still wishing here.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's a concern up here, too. But then we've had no clouds to make lighting. Yesterday morning a thunderstorm rolled through the Columbia gorge/ Hood River area that produced close to 300 lightning strikes. Worried that a stump maybe just smoldering and will flare up when the hotter weather hits this weekend.




That would be scary. 
I almost lost my house twice from wildfires.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Count down to kick-off!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey tortoise people.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> That would be scary.
> I almost lost my house twice from wildfires.


I've made it so that there's no grass taller than 3" for about 20yrds around the house. The house is, though, on the border of some very tall fir trees that if burning would likely send embers towards it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey tortoise people.


Morning Newt. Word up, dog?


----------



## JAYGEE

We're getting that rain now in Houston
You can see downtown om the background .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning Newt. Word up, dog?


what


----------



## JAYGEE

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning Newt. Word up, dog?


Word to yo mother b


----------



## JAYGEE

Rain and houston drivers = traffic


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I ran the sump pump in the basement so Jeff could work down there. He checked it last night, but did not do the work down there. He went down there to work this am and the darn water is up half a foot higher over night.
> 
> The lady next to me has to keep pumping ger basement out too.



Tell her it might be helpful to YOU if she wouldn't pump her basement in your direction.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's one for you. Why do avocado turn all brown and yucky on the cut edge, but if you leave the pit in its all good?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's one for you. Why do avocado turn all brown and yucky on the cut edge, but if you leave the pit in its all good?


I get the oxidation part. What I'm trying to wrap my “mind" around is why not with the pit left in.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 136810


With the orange color on the skin I would say that's fake in bake spray on tan .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> With the orange color on the skin I would say that's fake in bake spray on tan .


Okay I'll buy that. Now what's with the oxidation question Mr. Electrical Supervisor Sir?


----------



## mike taylor

That's why you use plastic knifes to cut them .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I used a metal one and it's still looking good 24 hrs later. Oh. Ner plastic cause you're electrical boss man. I get it.


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's one for you. Why do avocado turn all brown and yucky on the cut edge, but if you leave the pit in its all good?



Not true. The pit in is false, sir. False. You can blame that nasty brown color on that stuff that keeps us alive. Oxygen. If you rub the cut segments with lemon juice you can block that process (or cover in saran wrap if you are a ninja wrapper.)

Signed -

The Guacamole Queen


----------



## Abdulla6169

DawnH said:


> Not true. The pit in is false, sir. False. You can blame that nasty brown color on that stuff that keeps us alive. Oxygen. If you rub the cut segments with lemon juice you can block that process (or cover in saran wrap if you are a ninja wrapper.)
> 
> Signed -
> 
> The Guacamole Queen


That's nice to know.  Thanks Dawn!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> Not true. The pit in is false, sir. False. You can blame that nasty brown color on that stuff that keeps us alive. Oxygen. If you rub the cut segments with lemon juice you can block that process (or cover in saran wrap if you are a ninja wrapper.)
> 
> Signed -
> 
> The Guacamole Queen


But it's still looking good!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But it's still looking good!


What do avocados taste like? I don't think I've ever tasted one


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> What do avocados taste like? I don't think I've ever tasted one


Pure goodness. I'm surprised none have been started there as a crop. It's a tree, but still seems they'd do fine there.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Pure goodness. I'm surprised none have been started there as a crop. It's a tree, but still seems they'd do fine there.


I can get them at any supermarket... I don't know if they grow it as a crop, but since my tort can't eat it I'm not really interested.  I think it will do well here tho.


----------



## Momof4

USA, USA!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> USA, USA!!!


USA USA USA USA USA!!!!! 
I hope you guys win.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We HAVE won.


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But it's still looking good!



You could replace the pit with your cell phone and get the same results.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We HAVE won.


Oh. I'm not a sports person 
CONGRATULATIONS!!! You did it


----------



## DawnH

AbdullaAli said:


> That's nice to know.  Thanks Dawn!



When you make your guacamole you don't just want to cover the bowl of guacamole, you press the saran wrap ONTO the guacamole so no air gets in.

Good grief. Now I am totally craving guacamole...lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

DawnH said:


> When you make your guacamole you don't just want to cover the bowl of guacamole, you press the saran wrap ONTO the guacamole so no air gets in.
> 
> Good grief. Now I am totally craving guacamole...lol


I should try that too later...


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> USA, USA!!!



What are we playing?! (SO not a sports fan!!)


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We HAVE won.



YEA!! WE WON!!!

(What did we win?)


----------



## Abdulla6169

DawnH said:


> What are we playing?! (SO not a sports fan!!)





Cowboy_Ken said:


> It will be added during the women's match today between USA and Germany. We got to the game by scoring …Germany off penalty kicks.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We HAVE won.


Friends of mine have tickets to the finals, I bet they are walking on air right now.


----------



## leigti

leigti said:


> Friends of mine have tickets to the finals, I bet they are walking on air right now.


Yep, they just texted me. They are at a huge party up there and they are going crazy.


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> What do avocados taste like? I don't think I've ever tasted one


Creamy nutty deliciousness. Lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Creamy nutty deliciousness. Lol


Sounds great.
If I wasn't fasting I'd probably go buy one.


----------



## Abdulla6169

leigti said:


> Yep, they just texted me. They are at a huge party up there and they are going crazy.


Glad they're having fun!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> Good grief. Now I am totally craving guacamole...lol


When we get to Kathy's house for margaritas you'll be making guacamole so it'll all be good. Now the song Guacamole by the Texas Tornados is going through my head!


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When we get to Kathy's house for margaritas you'll be making guacamole so it'll all be good. Now the song Guacamole by the Texas Tornados is going through my head!



How many more days till we reach her place? My gosh. It feels like we have been driving forever...lol


----------



## leigti

AbdullaAli said:


> What do avocados taste like? I don't think I've ever tasted one


You are officially deprived. Tonight when you can you better go find one. If they have them over there.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When we get to Kathy's house for margaritas you'll be making guacamole so it'll all be good. Now the song Guacamole by the Texas Tornados is going through my head!


'Everything Zen' is running through my head. You started it! Hahahahaha


----------



## N2TORTS

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We HAVE won.


Hola Mr. Ken .. .speaking of winning ...remember this guy ?
from our am sports talk ...









and this one ....Pops dropped me over the railing into the bullpen.......it has um all ...Bench , Griffy Sr. , Rose, Morgan,Conception, Foster..heck even Sparky himself signed it ..... ahhhh I miss the good ol' days ...






(was my childhood Hero}I think he should run for President ...
ok bud your my first "tag" ....I'm trying to figure it out...
@Cowboy_Ken

Let me know if it worked....


----------



## Abdulla6169

N2TORTS said:


> Hola Mr. Ken .. .speaking of winning ...remember this guy ?
> from our am sports talk ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one ....Pops dropped me over the railing into the bullpen.......it has um all ...Bench , Griffy Sr. , Rose, Morgan,Conception, Foster..heck even Sparky himself signed it ..... ahhhh I miss the good ol' days ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (was my childhood Hero}I think he should run for President ...
> ok bud your my first "tag" ....I'm trying to figure it out...
> @Cowboy_Ken
> 
> Let me know if it worked....


It looks cool, but who are these people?  like what sport do they play? Baseball?


----------



## N2TORTS

yes baseball Ali ...Cincinnati Reds ...3 world series in a Row...and many hall of famers from that year 73-76...Rose all time hitting champ and still is ...he got busted for betting on his team ...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes, baseball. 
And it seems cut and paste of music lyrics is copywrited or something of the sort. Here's a link. 
https://www.gugalyrics.com/lyrics-177258/texas-tornados-guacamole.html
A small sample of what we'll be listening to at Kathy's house.


----------



## leigti

AbdullaAli said:


> It looks cool, but who are these people?  like what sport do they play? Baseball?


Baseball. And I think those are pictures of Pete Rose.


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> I can get them at any supermarket... I don't know if they grow it as a crop, but since my tort can't eat it I'm not really interested.  I think it will do well here tho.



Why can't your tortoise eat avocado?


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> Why can't your tortoise eat avocado?


http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp?catID=703


----------



## Momof4

N2TORTS said:


> Hola Mr. Ken .. .speaking of winning ...remember this guy ?
> from our am sports talk ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one ....Pops dropped me over the railing into the bullpen.......it has um all ...Bench , Griffy Sr. , Rose, Morgan,Conception, Foster..heck even Sparky himself signed it ..... ahhhh I miss the good ol' days ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (was my childhood Hero}I think he should run for President ...
> ok bud your my first "tag" ....I'm trying to figure it out...
> @Cowboy_Ken
> 
> Let me know if it worked....




I met him at Sears in Glendale when I was a kid.


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp?catID=703



It's wrong. Avocado is a good nutrient dense food. Fine in moderation.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> It's wrong. Avocado is a good nutrient dense food. Fine in moderation.


I've never checked. Although I love my tortoises dearly, we're talking about avocados here!!!


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've never checked. Although I love my tortoises dearly, we're talking about avocados here!!!


I agree, my tortoise is not getting avocado. There are some things I just don't share.


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When we get to Kathy's house for margaritas you'll be making guacamole so it'll all be good. Now the song Guacamole by the Texas Tornados is going through my head!


OMG!!! 
I LOVE THE TEXAS TORNADOS!!!!!!
That song is FUN!!!!


----------



## Elohi

The only country I've really ever liked is George Strait. Umm, because George Strait


----------



## DawnH

leigti said:


> I agree, my tortoise is not getting avocado. There are some things I just don't share.



Oh my gosh. I had no idea they were safe either and am super happy that I was not the only one with that above response running through my head...lol


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> The only country I've really ever liked is George Strait. Umm, because George Strait



Is there anyone that doesn't like George Strait?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> The only country I've really ever liked is George Strait. Umm, because George Strait


The Texas Tornados are tex-mex…


----------



## dmmj

Does anyone know how to tag on facebook?


----------



## dmmj

Bueller?


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> Bueller?



When you type in the status line you type their name and it should pop up up. That's how I do it.


----------



## Elohi

dmmj said:


> Does anyone know how to tag on facebook?


Just start typing the persons name and the tag option appears.


----------



## Elohi

I killed the chat. Oops.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I killed the chat. Oops.


Outside if you look south/southwest you will see Venus in conjuncture with Jupiter right now. Go on. Hit pause and check it out.


http://earthsky.org/tonight/see-venusjupiter-conjunction-in-western-sky-after-sunset


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Outside if you look south/southwest you will see Venus in conjuncture with Jupiter right now. Go on. Hit pause and check it out.
> View attachment 136856
> 
> http://earthsky.org/tonight/see-venusjupiter-conjunction-in-western-sky-after-sunset


Sadly it is daylight over here. But that photo is brilliant


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Looks like a couple UFOs.


----------



## JoesMum

8.30am and I have had the visit from the gas engineer to look at our boiler already. Next stop the dentist at 9am. I can think of better ways to start what looks like being the hottest day of the year here in the UK. We have a high of 32C forecast today. It's 23C already. We are not used to this and our houses don't have air conditioning... it's hot for us!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. It was 95 yesterday, but then the rain came as expected.
It's been about 5 degrees above normal so far. So hot that I had to re-engineer my male RF pen for more shade and re-program my rain sprinkler timers.
Also, a lot of my garden has been cooked in place. Only sunflowers and peppers survived.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Germany always win if it gets to penalties. Men's football, women's football, hockey... You name it they win.


Hi there.Yes, MIGHTY GERMANY would win in men's football. They're WORLD CHAMPS after all. Don't know much about women's football. I don't think football is the right game for women.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi there.Yes, MIGHTY GERMANY would win in men's football. They're WORLD CHAMPS after all. Don't know much about women's football. I don't think football is the right game for women.


We'll have to agree to disagree on that. I can't see any sport as being right or wrong for either gender. If there are people who enjoy playing the sport then let them play... and if there are people who want to watch it then even better.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi there.Yes, MIGHTY GERMANY would win in men's football. They're WORLD CHAMPS after all. Don't know much about women's football. I don't think football is the right game for women.


There is the U.S. Woman's Lingerie Football league....
Not that I've ever watched it.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree on that. I can't see any sport as being right or wrong for either gender. If there are people who enjoy playing the sport then let them play... and if there are people who want to watch it then even better.


Notice, in football women just do not really become professionals as they do in other sports.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> There is the U.S. Woman's Lingerie Football league....
> Not that I've ever watched it.


Hi Ed hope you and BERTHA are well.

I LOVE football, but have NEVER been able to watch a match played by women. I'd fall asleep whilst watching!


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Notice, in football women just do not really become professionals as they do in other sports.


That doesn't make it not rightbfor them to play. It just means that fewer choose to do so. However, the women's game is increasing in popularity both for playing and watching which is good in my opinion.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> That doesn't make it not rightbfor them to play. It just means that fewer choose to do so. However, the women's game is increasing in popularity both for playing and watching which is good in my opinion.


These are opinions and each and every one of us is entitled to have his/her opinion.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> These are opinions and each and every one of us is entitled to have his/her opinion.


Like I said, we will have to agree to disagree


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Like I said, we will have to agree to disagree


Why not?!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I think that men would be just wrong for the Lingerie League...................


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
Happy Hump Day


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Aside from just simply being male or female. All sexism aside. Men are built differently and are stronger, etc. As far as contact sports go.
I'm very big and I've been knocked out and have had a bunch of bones broken in my brief life of sports. I've also caused some broken bones, etc.
However, non contact sports, I'm sure that a woman would be more than a match. Why wouldn't they be?
Physics aside and everything else equal...A male or female would not matter.
And I'm not saying that some women aren't big and strong...I'm being general here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> Happy Hump Day


Sorry.
Good morning.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Are there European women's football teams? That would be interesting.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ed hope you and BERTHA are well.
> 
> I LOVE football, but have NEVER been able to watch a match played by women. I'd fall asleep whilst watching!


Thanks Gillian. Bertha has made a few giant leaps ahead in the last few days! She ate about half of a meal yesterday by herself.


----------



## Elohi

ZEROPILOT said:


> There is the U.S. Woman's Lingerie Football league....
> Not that I've ever watched it.


I watched a compilation video of it once. I love football but that was sooooo not my kind of football. I'm going to plow someone over, out maneuver them, out run them, I'd like to have a little more clothes on... In my opinion is should still be a sport, not a peep show...but that's just me. Hahaha
There are women's leagues in my area and I really wish I could join. They are fully clothed like their male counterparts. I sure wish my health was better, I'd totally play.


----------



## Yvonne G

Not me. I'm totally NOT a sports person in any way, shape or form!!!

@Gillian Moore - I'm turning off my computer now. Talk to you later in the day (like 4 or 5 hours from now)


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi there.Yes, MIGHTY GERMANY would win in men's football. They're WORLD CHAMPS after all. Don't know much about women's football. I don't think football is the right game for women.




Seriously!


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Are there European women's football teams? That would be interesting.


Of course there are. Arsenal Ladies is the best English team and the England team is doing rather well in the World Cup... and the USA just put out Germany which is still in Europe as far as I am aware


----------



## jaizei

I'm confused, are y'all talking about football or football?


----------



## leigti

jaizei said:


> I'm confused, are y'all talking about football or football?


Football.


----------



## taza

Happy Canada Day to all Canadians


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> Happy Hump Day


Hello there.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> Happy Hump Day


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Seriously!


Hi! Is that meant to be sarcastic?! If so....hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Morning all . It's hot today !!


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> Morning all . It's hot today !!


Good afternoon. Indeed, it's hot here as well, with temp. reaching a maximum of 32 degrees Celcius, and a large majority of the the people fasting.


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon. Indeed, it's hot here as well, with temp. reaching a maximum of 32 degrees Celcius, and a large majority of the the people fasting.



That's nothing...wait until it gets up to 43C. That's what it was here yesterday.


----------



## Yvonne G

And another cloudy, overcast day today. So that means another humid day where the evaporative cooler doesn't work. Oh the hardship! ***Yvonne puts the back of her hand up to her forehead and swoons***


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! Is that meant to be sarcastic?! If so....hahaha




I'm confused. In my terms are you talking football or soccer? 

In my mind you meant soccer. Sorry if I was wrong.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> And another cloudy, overcast day today. So that means another humid day where the evaporative cooler doesn't work. Oh the hardship! ***Yvonne puts the back of her hand up to her forehead and swoons***




You are so funny 
I know it will be over 100 in your neck of the woods!


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> I'm confused. In my terms are you talking football or soccer?
> 
> In my mind you meant soccer. Sorry if I was wrong.


I am the one to say sorry. I was talking about football i.e: NOT American football.
Again sorry.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> That's nothing...wait until it gets up to 43C. That's what it was here yesterday.


Wow! That's a lot-sounds like the weather in The Gulf.


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> I am the one to say sorry. I was talking about football i.e: NOT American football.
> Again sorry.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Not me. I'm totally NOT a sports person in any way, shape or form!!!
> 
> @Gillian Moore - I'm turning off my computer now. Talk to you later in the day (like 4 or 5 hours from now)


Thank you very much indeed. Appreciate it.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> That's nothing...wait until it gets up to 43C. That's what it was here yesterday.


Over here in the UK our weather station says it's currently 34C "feels like" 40C

It is not pleasant. Air con would be nice


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


> I'm confused, are y'all talking about football or football?


Have a guess!


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Over here in the UK our weather station says it's currently 34C "feels like" 40C
> 
> It is not pleasant. Air con would be nice



It isn't pleasant if you don't like Summer (HOT weather). I LOVE it. I dislike Winter, rain, snow, cold temp.....you name it. It is so depressing, I feel.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> It isn't pleasant if you don't like Summer (HOT weather). I LOVE it. I dislike Winter, rain, snow, cold temp.....you name it. It is so depressing, I feel.


It isn't pleasant if you don't get chance to get used to it. The trouble with the UK is thst we were feeling very cold only a week ago and then suddenly this happens. If you have weather like this continuously you get used to it and adapt.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Of course there are. Arsenal Ladies is the best English team and the England team is doing rather well in the World Cup... and the USA just put out Germany which is still in Europe as far as I am aware


Is that the football that we call Soccer? There is an American European football team?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've seen rugby and soccer. What is considered football elsewhere?


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is that the football that we call Soccer? There is an American European football team?


In Europe and around most of the world there is Association Football, or just Football, known in the US as soccer, where you're not allowed to touch the ball with your hands or arms unless you're the goalkeeper making a save.


Then there are the versions where you can pick up the ball with your hands:
Rugby Football is divided into two codes with different rules: Rugby Union (15 a side) and Rugby League (13 a side) . RU is probably the bigger of the two sports internationally. 

Regional football games not played much in Europe are American Football and Australian Rules Football.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks so much!
That makes it much clearer.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Several years ago I was selling a pretty special motorcycle and the gentleman who purchased it was some South African football star. I wish I could remember his name. He was pretty disturbed that I had never heard his name before.
Big dude. At least 6'6", 300 lbs. I'm sure it was Rugby.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 136810



Interesting, but sorry I do not see why folks would be getting burned on purpose.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I just can't believe it, the thunder is still going and it's pouring!
> We do need this rain!!
> My poor dogs are freaked


Poor puppies. They do not like fireworks either do they?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> Poor puppies. They do not like fireworks either do they?


That's one good thing about an old dog that is nearly deaf. he doesn't pee himself anymore during a thunderstorm.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> That would be scary.
> I almost lost my house twice from wildfires.



That is one thing I am glad we do not have to worry about here.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Tell her it might be helpful to YOU if she wouldn't pump her basement in your direction.



 Actually it is mine that heads around the street on two sides of her house.


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> You could replace the pit with your cell phone and get the same results.



His girlfriend?


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. It was 95 yesterday, but then the rain came as expected.
> It's been about 5 degrees above normal so far. So hot that I had to re-engineer my male RF pen for more shade and re-program my rain sprinkler timers.
> Also, a lot of my garden has been cooked in place. Only sunflowers and peppers survived.



Sorry about your garden.Did you lose a lot?


----------



## Yvonne G

taza said:


> View attachment 136878
> Happy Canada Day to all Canadians



Of course!! How could we have forgotten:




​


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Interesting, but sorry I do not see why folks would be getting burned on purpose.




Just wait til we find a slightly safer way to get Lichtenberg figures.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> Sorry about your garden.Did you lose a lot?


Okra and two different kinds of greens. Not much. Oh, and my tomato plants.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think that men would be just wrong for the Lingerie League...................



Might be fun...


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Gillian. Bertha has made a few giant leaps ahead in the last few days! She ate about half of a meal yesterday by herself.



She is doing good!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> And another cloudy, overcast day today. So that means another humid day where the evaporative cooler doesn't work. Oh the hardship! ***Yvonne puts the back of her hand up to her forehead and swoons***



Poor Yvonne.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Of course!! How could we have forgotten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I like this one.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Okra and two different kinds of greens. Not much. Oh, and my tomato plants.



I have never tried growing okra. Too bad your not closer, I have some spare 'mater plants.


----------



## Jacqui

It is warm here (80s), but I am not complaining, especially seeing how hot some of you have it. Stay cool.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We'll be needing to wait until next week sometime when our temps will be cooling off here, you know down to the upper 88's.


----------



## spud's_mum

After an unbearably hot day at school I have just come home to a very overheated gerbil and hamster.
So I ran outside to grab a few bits if rock cleaned them of and put them in the fridge to get cool. Then I will put it in for them to cool on


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> It isn't pleasant if you don't get chance to get used to it. The trouble with the UK is thst we were feeling very cold only a week ago and then suddenly this happens. If you have weather like this continuously you get used to it and adapt.


Jordan is like that, and we're deprived Spring and Autumn which is too bad. We have VERY HOT Summer days, and from there we move to FREEZING COLD Winter, with: rain, extremely low temp, and even......SNOW. This is, after all, desert climate.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ugh.....
Siri:


----------



## Momof4

spudthetortoise said:


> After an unbearably hot day at school I have just come home to a very overheated gerbil and hamster.
> So I ran outside to grab a few bits if rock cleaned them of and put them in the fridge to get cool. Then I will put it in for them to cool on



You can freeze water bottles too! I actually wrap an ice pack for my guinea pigs. Hope your guys recover soon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> View attachment 136898
> 
> View attachment 136899


----------



## Gillian M

Good evening tort owners and TORTS.


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> After an unbearably hot day at school I have just come home to a very overheated gerbil and hamster.
> So I ran outside to grab a few bits if rock cleaned them of and put them in the fridge to get cool. Then I will put it in for them to cool on



I use to put water in old plastic water bottles and freeze them for my little critters. Milk jugs and liter bottles for the rabbits.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening tort owners and TORTS.



Hi Gillian!


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> Ugh.....
> Siri:
> View attachment 136900


FUNNY!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Momof4 said:


> You can freeze water bottles too! I actually wrap an ice pack for my guinea pigs. Hope your guys recover soon.


Thank you! I put them in their cages. They both sat on it and are a bit more active. Both have wandered about and are back in bed. Only trouble is, the only rock I could get was soft and they nibbled a tiny bit so instead I put in treats on it


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Hi Gillian!


Hi Jacqui. Hope you, your husband, your tort(s) are all well.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Ugh.....
> Siri:
> View attachment 136900


Good evening Abdulla. Hope you're fine. Haven't heard from you for a couple of days. Still fasting? It's getting HOT isn't it?


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Jacqui. Hope you, your husband, your tort(s) are all well.



Yeppers we are. He is back on the road again and I am dog sitting for the neighbor behind. How's your day been?


----------



## spud's_mum

Hi guys. 
I think spud is over heating. 
His enclosure hot spot got into the high 30s so I turned his lamp off. It is still in the 30s and rising in my house. I have fans on in every room but I just can't escape the heat!!

Spud is very restless and I don't think he likes the humidity. It's a lot higher than usual. As we made him the minimum size enclosure so we could keep on top of heat, there's not much "cool" end as my house is 30 degrees inside with all windows open and fans on.

I myself am struggling to cope but I'm more worried about my pets. I've been putting rocks in the freezer to put as a cooling place in enclosures. Freezing water bottles etc.

I don't know what to do!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

He will be fine. Give him a good soak. Mist him with water. He will have a late night tonight. 

It's been up to 35C and Joe, last seen about 10.30am, emerged about 15 minutes ago to eat and is on the rampage round the garden now. He will have a late night too.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Yeppers we are. He is back on the road again and I am dog sitting for the neighbor behind. How's your day been?


Glad to hear you're all well.

Am slightly better, though there's been no change here.


----------



## DawnH

Busy.

Done.

Outta here.

No time for me, this dude has bigger fish to fry. (He seriously took him blade of grass and walked off.) 

Happy Wednesday, folks! Hope your havin' a great one!


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> Busy.
> 
> Done.
> 
> Outta here.
> 
> No time for me, this dude has bigger fish to fry. (He seriously took him blade of grass and walked off.)
> 
> Happy Wednesday, folks! Hope your havin' a great one!
> 
> 
> View attachment 136906




I'm in love with Tuleo!! I hope my guy grows up to be just as handsome!!


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> I'm in love with Tuleo!! I hope my guy grows up to be just as handsome!!



Awww! Thank you!! He is pretty much over me and my cell phone (my camera) - that is for sure. He refuses to walk up to me anymore. *sigh*

How is your bitty guy doing?! They grow so fast!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Last night I learned that you can really mess up wasps by spraying bug repellent on their nest. Poor little buggers didn't know how to act!


----------



## Gillian M

I wish I could do the same with my tort!


----------



## Gillian M

Am exhausted, so...

good night and SWEET dreams everyone at tort forum.


----------



## Elohi

We are having bi-polar weather.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not us. This is 5' off the ground, never in the sun.


----------



## DawnH

It's a cool 83 here with 84% humidity. Tuleo is romping around in the showers now!


----------



## Yvonne G

spudthetortoise said:


> After an unbearably hot day at school I have just come home to a very overheated gerbil and hamster.
> So I ran outside to grab a few bits if rock cleaned them of and put them in the fridge to get cool. Then I will put it in for them to cool on



My daughter used to freeze bottles of water and place the frozen bottles in with her rabbits each morning.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And you're in Texas, and I'm in Oregon? Go figure. And see the arrow to the left of the temp? It's going up.


----------



## Yvonne G

DawnH said:


> It's a cool 83 here with 84% humidity. Tuleo is romping around in the showers now!



This has been a crazy weather week. Yesterday was so hot I had to run the AC instead of the evaporative cooler, and now today it has been overcast, with no sun shining and I haven't had to cool the house at all. And now, while I'm sitting here, thunder is clapping over the house. Very strange.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And I've got 94.3 now…


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> Awww! Thank you!! He is pretty much over me and my cell phone (my camera) - that is for sure. He refuses to walk up to me anymore. *sigh*
> 
> How is your bitty guy doing?! They grow so fast!!!



He is doing great!! Still no name. I have never took so long to name a pet! I usually have one before we even leave the animal shelter. 

I need to buy a new battery for my kitchen scale. I bought the wrong one. I can't wait to weigh him and my Mazuri comes Friday. I plan on giving him some once or twice a week. My RF's love it ! 

He's outside right now soaking up some rays under the cloudy sky. It looks like more rain later. It's about 85 and muggy! So all my torts are loving it!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Last night I learned that you can really mess up wasps by spraying bug repellent on their nest. Poor little buggers didn't know how to act!




Wasp are nasty little guys!


----------



## Momof4

I'm off to the kitchen to make dinner. 
Just when I got it all tidied up!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup. Cooking involves cleaning the kitchen twice. Before and after.


----------



## mike taylor

That's why I wash as I cook . Then make my kids wash the plates as they finish . Set the timer on the dish washer for 3 am .


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> I'm off to the kitchen to make dinner.
> Just when I got it all tidied up!



The kids are trying to talk me into Pizza Hut with some type of brownie pizza as dessert. The worst part is I am actually thinking about it...lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

DawnH said:


> The kids are trying to talk me into Pizza Hut with some type of brownie pizza as dessert. The worst part is I am actually thinking about it...lol


Just do it. Everyone loves pizza:




You'll thank me later


----------



## Elohi

Anyone use periscope?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Anyone use periscope?


The app. No. 
Is it good?


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> The app. No.
> Is it good?


I'm new to it so I'm not sure just yet. I periscoped Mia and October a little while ago.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I'm new to it so I'm not sure just yet. I periscoped Mia and October a little while ago.


What the????
(Visions of colonoscopies!)


----------



## JAYGEE

The oldest boy cleaned up his three toe Simpies (sp?) tank, so I grabbed a few pics while she ate.


----------



## DawnH

JAYGEE said:


> The oldest boy cleaned up his three toe Simpies (sp?) tank, so I grabbed a few pics while she ate.
> 
> 
> View attachment 136952
> 
> View attachment 136953
> 
> View attachment 136954



Oh my goodness, what a cutie!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm just glad things finally stabilized…


----------



## mike taylor

We lost power for an hour or so when this big storm rolled in .


----------



## DawnH

I seriously choked and almost died drinking water just now.

Water.

Just wanted to let you guys know you almost lost me....lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know you almost lost me....lol


Again ALMOST is the operative word here! What ever would we have done without you? Likely we would just wander in circles aimlessly until we forget why we were doing so…kidding gosh you're sensitive after a close brush with death!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If I was a robot and you guys knew but I didn't would you tell me?


----------



## bouaboua

Happiest place on earth.............not Disneyland.




Hong Kong airport. Yes.......I'm heading home.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Happiest place on earth.............not Disneyland.
> 
> View attachment 136960
> 
> 
> Hong Kong airport. Yes.......I'm heading home.


YAY!!!! 
Safe traveling friend!  
       
I'm glad you can go home and relax.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Steven,
Safe travels, welcome almost home,( if you sleep most of the flight it will almost be time travel) and God speed to you.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If I was a robot and you guys knew but I didn't would you tell me?


Maybe.

What will happen if you knew?


----------



## Abdulla6169

It's a really interesting question.
I wish I was robot sometimes. Feelings are strange.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If I was a robot and you guys knew but I didn't would you tell me?




Nope!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Feelings are strange.


Siri has no feelings …Siri also is not a robot. A program could likely be written to simulate feelings of empathy and compassion.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Nope!


Nope you wouldn't tell me, or nope I'm not a robot?
I could be a very useful robot with the proper programming installed …


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> I seriously choked and almost died drinking water just now.
> 
> Water.
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know you almost lost me....lol




I hate when that happens!!

Trying to wash down your brownie pizza


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Siri has no feelings …Siri also is not a robot. A program could likely be written to simulate feelings of empathy and compassion.





She is a virtual assistant... So she doesn't count.


I think I'll tell you if you were a robot.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When in the Siri response there was a “sniffles" what actually happened?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When in the Siri response there was a “sniffles" what actually happened?


I think I hurt her feelings. 
Poor gal.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Siri has no feelings to be hurt. Drop your phone while in Siri mode the apologize for hurting her and see what the response is.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Siri has no feelings to be hurt. Drop your phone while in Siri mode the apologize for hurting her and see what the response is.


She doesnt have feelings, I know that. I just can't help feeling sorry. 
I'm a weirdo sometimes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm a weirdo sometimes.


At least you know you're a weirdo. I don't know if I'm a robot or if anyone would tell me or not. Well, to be fair, you said you would but that won't be for many of your earth years, right?


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> YAY!!!!
> Safe traveling friend!
> 
> I'm glad you can go home and relax.


Thank you Sir!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven,
> Safe travels, welcome almost home,( if you sleep most of the flight it will almost be time travel) and God speed to you.


Thank you Sir. 

My heart is home already.


----------



## Elohi

Periscope is a live feed app thingy. 
I posted this earlier. 
https://www.periscope.tv/w/aGS2azM2NDE1NTN8MzIxNTIwNjTpMsq33rpWGCiEFmUkCwZGRAFw13Qw72E5lXXF1F3s5A==


----------



## spud's_mum

My koi have just spawned everywhere!


----------



## spud's_mum

So I freaked out and grabbed a plastic bowl and collected as many eggs as I could (they were stuck to the net) and grabbed an air pump.

My parents won't be happy when they find out lol but you gotta save the little guys


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Now you need a plastic stock tank. And while you're getting things for setting these fry up properly, you may as well get a good filter system so that when these guys are bigger, you'll be all setup for the water turtle that's sure to be in your future. You know, plan ahead for the inevitable …


----------



## spud's_mum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Now you need a plastic stock tank. And while you're getting things for setting these fry up properly, you may as well get a good filter system so that when these guys are bigger, you'll be all setup for the water turtle that's sure to be in your future. You know, plan ahead for the inevitable …


I won't be allowed to keep them but I love raising them until I give them to friends. From last time we already have a large plastic tub and glass tank. We also have a filter, plants etc. 

My dad's gunna be so mad when he finds I'm keeping a secret stash of eggs lol! I couldn't just leave them to get eaten though


----------



## spud's_mum

I just found spud stuck with his head IN the substrate and his butt in the air where he had face planted off a log...He look all confused when I put him back into his right position, rubbed the dirt off his face and walked off lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning.
I have some feeder COMET goldfish that didn't get eaten in with my not so fancy Koi and they eat each others eggs. I haven't had a single baby.
I only feed live goldfish to my big Cichlids when one is off of their food, but if a comet makes it 72 hours without being eaten, it is my custom to then place that goldfish out back into a pond and let it live out the rest of it's years in peace.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Morning


Morning too


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> That's why I wash as I cook . Then make my kids wash the plates as they finish . Set the timer on the dish washer for 3 am .



Why am I wanting to wake myself up at 3 am?


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> The kids are trying to talk me into Pizza Hut with some type of brownie pizza as dessert. The worst part is I am actually thinking about it...lol



I have not had the brownie, but I loved the chocolate chip cookie one.


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> I seriously choked and almost died drinking water just now.
> 
> Water.
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know you almost lost me....lol



I have heard water can be deadly, but thought they were talking about drowning. ;-)


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If I was a robot and you guys knew but I didn't would you tell me?



Nopers


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Happiest place on earth.............not Disneyland.
> 
> View attachment 136960
> 
> 
> Hong Kong airport. Yes.......I'm heading home.



about time.


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> My koi have just spawned everywhere!



Do you get many raised up?


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning.
> I have some feeder COMET goldfish that didn't get eaten in with my not so fancy Koi and they eat each others eggs. I haven't had a single baby.
> I only feed live goldfish to my big Cichlids when one is off of their food, but if a comet makes it 72 hours without being eaten, it is my custom to then place that goldfish out back into a pond and let it live out the rest of it's years in peace.



That is sweet!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning and later time periods.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> That is sweet!


Not really. It's about one out of a hundred.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I don't like feeding fish to my fish.


----------



## Jacqui

I had a group of feeder goldfish in the buried hot tub, that the turtles never ate. One year I think they all laid eggs and the eggs/fry all survived. Was neat to see them all. Never thought anything about it until the tub froze up for winter. Then I realized with just the adult population, they could survive all winter in the tub, but all those youngsters took up oxygen under the ice. Came spring warm up, every single one had died.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I had some in South Carolina that lived under ice in the winter. Gotta make a hole.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Why am I wanting to wake myself up at 3 am?


You too huh? I woke wide eyed and ready for the day at 3:30 am. This after going to bed at 12:30 am. I'm so looking forward to the hard crash that's sure to come later.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You too huh? I woke wide eyed and ready for the day at 3:30 am. This after going to bed at 12:30 am. I'm so looking forward to the hard crash that's sure to come later.


My regular wake up time is 3:45 AM


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ZEROPILOT said:


> My regular wake up time is 3:45 AM


Mine is 5:ish. But typically I get more than 3 hrs of shut-eye.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had some in South Carolina that lived under ice in the winter. Gotta make a hole.



Mine had survived for years under the ice. Was simply too many that last year.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You too huh? I woke wide eyed and ready for the day at 3:30 am. This after going to bed at 12:30 am. I'm so looking forward to the hard crash that's sure to come later.



Mike had said to start the dishwasher at that time. Since I am the dishwasher, I did not see why I should get up at 3 am to do them.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> My regular wake up time is 3:45 AM



I usually can last til 7


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Makita is even bummed out that I'm up taking pictures before she had a chance for makeup!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You too huh? I woke wide eyed and ready for the day at 3:30 am. This after going to bed at 12:30 am. I'm so looking forward to the hard crash that's sure to come later.



Are you not working?


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Now you need a plastic stock tank. And while you're getting things for setting these fry up properly, you may as well get a good filter system so that when these guys are bigger, you'll be all setup for the water turtle that's sure to be in your future. You know, plan ahead for the inevitable …


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
I looooove how you think!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Are you not working?


Currently no. I know right? One more test in this thing called life. Trust me, the way things have been going I'm staying away from any kind of checkup at the doctors office. I've no check engine light flashing so I figure I'm all good.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning online friends!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Just took the stone I was freezing for my rodents out of the freezer and got my hand stuck to it!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> We lost power for an hour or so when this big storm rolled in .



This was one big, big storm. It also covered our area here. "they" interrupted my TV show with a EAS to let us know that "Severe thunderstorm was heading our way" and sure enough, we had thunder and lightening out the whazoo, but not much rain. But man oh man is it ever humid now. I could never live in a humid area. I'm so uncomfortable.


----------



## Yvonne G

DawnH said:


> I seriously choked and almost died drinking water just now.
> 
> Water.
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know you almost lost me....lol



Well, I for one, am glad someone was there to pat you on the back and bring you back amongst the living!!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Thank you Sir.
> 
> My heart is home already.



So glad this long, long trip is almost over for you!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You too huh? I woke wide eyed and ready for the day at 3:30 am. This after going to bed at 12:30 am. I'm so looking forward to the hard crash that's sure to come later.



In Jacqui's case, it was a reference to the fact that the timer on the "dishwasher" (read "Jacqui") was set for 3am.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

spudthetortoise said:


> Just took the stone I was freezing for my rodents out of the freezer and got my hand stuck to it!


All I can say, and trust me when I say that I mean this in all seriousness; HAHAHAHA!!!!
(Likely would have happened to me as well)


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> This was one big, big storm. It also covered our area here. "they" interrupted my TV show with a EAS to let us know that "Severe thunderstorm was heading our way" and sure enough, we had thunder and lightening out the whazoo, but not much rain. But man oh man is it ever humid now. I could never live in a humid area. I'm so uncomfortable.




We are having the same weather as you! I hate it! Dry heat is so much more tolerable! I'll take AZ over Florida any day, if I ever leave CA.


----------



## Momof4

How does Misty do with the thunder?


----------



## Momof4

I need to head out for my workout class and I'm so sore from Tues I can barely walk! Why do I do this to myself?


----------



## spud's_mum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> All I can say, and trust me when I say that I mean this in all seriousness; HAHAHAHA!!!!
> (Likely would have happened to me as well)


Lol I didn't know stone could FREEZE but it can... I left it in the sun for a while so it isn't sticky to make sure my gerbil doesn't get stuck on it. 

Then I left it out too long and had to put it back in the freezer...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> I need to head out for my workout class and I'm so sore from Tues I can barely walk! Why do I do this to myself?


This is how I see “working out"


----------



## Momof4

Why are residents and tourists still going in the water in North Carolina?

Stay out unless you want to be shark bait!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is how I see “working out"
> View attachment 137019




That's hilarious!!


----------



## Momof4

spudthetortoise said:


> Just took the stone I was freezing for my rodents out of the freezer and got my hand stuck to it!




That made me laugh! Sorry!


----------



## spud's_mum

Momof4 said:


> That made me laugh! Sorry!


Oh it's fine... Laugh at me while I panic with a stone stuck to my hand...  
Lol  seriously though, it hurt pulling it off


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> How does Misty do with the thunder?



Thank goodness Misty isn't gun shy. The first time it happens she runs to the window to see if someone is out there, but when I assure her it is ok, it doesn't faze her anymore.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I need to head out for my workout class and I'm so sore from Tues I can barely walk! Why do I do this to myself?



You'll feel much better once you get those stiff muscles working again.


----------



## Yvonne G

spudthetortoise said:


> Lol I didn't know stone could FREEZE but it can... I left it in the sun for a while so it isn't sticky to make sure my gerbil doesn't get stuck on it.
> 
> Then I left it out too long and had to put it back in the freezer...



All you need to do to get rid of the stick-to-me feel is run somem water over it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Why are residents and tourists still going in the water in North Carolina?
> 
> Stay out unless you want to be shark bait!



I'll tell ya why: If it's as humid there as it is here right now it's so darned uncomfortable the beach is an irresistible draw!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Yvonne G said:


> All you need to do to get rid of the stick-to-me feel is run somem water over it.


Oh I wasn't touching that thing again! It was on the table and I wasn't going to get my hand stuck to it again lol


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> Why are residents and tourists still going in the water in North Carolina?
> 
> Stay out unless you want to be shark bait!


----------



## Elohi

Good morning.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good afternoon all.


----------



## JAYGEE

Creepy things kids do...


----------



## JAYGEE

Good morning, afternoon, good night to all!


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JAYGEE said:


> Creepy things kids do...
> 
> View attachment 137026


 (emoji speak for 2 thumbs up)


----------



## JoesMum

Elohi said:


> Good morning.
> View attachment 137020


"I told you no more Pancake Tortoises! We only have room for Greeks"


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello.
hello Yvonne!
Especially quiet without Adam.....


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes it is. Seems like a couple of others from that neck of the woods are not posting either. Maybe they've all gone weak from hunger. Either that, or the heat finally got to them. I know it's getting to me!


----------



## JAYGEE

Almost 90* here and its only 11 am


----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I for one, am glad someone was there to pat you on the back and bring you back amongst the living!!



LOL! It really is embarrassing to do that (almost die while drinking water.) My poor husband kept hollering "ARE YOU OKAY?!" and I couldn't answer. Choking, gagging - turning blue then getting angry at him for asking me damn questions when all I really wanted to do what BREATHE.

Lucky for all I am still here...lol


----------



## Yvonne G

JAYGEE said:


> Almost 90* here and its only 11 am



It's very overcast here. Supposed to end up being 101F but so far only 80F. But sprinkling every so often. Which means HUMID, very HUMID!!!! I'm sitting here with a fan blowing on me and I'm still uncomfortable.


----------



## JAYGEE

Humid as heck here too..


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Heh. we have matching sweat rings!


----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> It's very overcast here. Supposed to end up being 101F but so far only 80F. But sprinkling every so often. Which means HUMID, very HUMID!!!! I'm sitting here with a fan blowing on me and I'm still uncomfortable.



Actual temp is 88 but it "feels like" 100 (WHY do they say that, if you are going outside you are FEELING IT, right?!) Humidity is 71%.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I'm not "glowing" that badly, but I'm mighty uncomfortable.!


----------



## JoesMum

Having fried yesterday in the hottest July day for years in the UK, it's back to grey normality with heavy rain showers today. Not particularly cold (24C/75F) and 75% humidity at the moment.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Having fried yesterday in the hottest July day for years in the UK, it's back to grey normality with heavy rain showers today. Not particularly cold (24C/75F) and 75% humidity at the moment.



When you have extra hot unseasonal weather like that is the humidity high too?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Good morning.
> View attachment 137020


Good Morning Monica. 


I love the meme you just posted. I think it's just awesome.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I s'pose I should get busy and do something besides sit here at the computer. There's floors to clean, rugs to vacuum, dishes to wash. Oh, and, lunches to think about!! (Food is very important, ya know?)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, Abdulla.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> When you have extra hot unseasonal weather like that is the humidity high too?


Yesterday no. Humidity started about 45% and dropped to 35% through the day. Other times yes. There's no telling.


----------



## Elohi

Ugh!!! I put the tortoises out and now it's clouding up and getting windy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So y'all know I get book recommendations emailed to me each day, right? Typically, I'll check online reviews to see if I want to add one that looks promising to my collection. This one is geared for the ladies, but it's humor all the same and I thought I'd share. Please be aware, though the language is clean, some readers might find the link contains offensive material. I liked the first quote and last to be the funniest. The dog and then the Monica Lewensky ones. 

http://www.goodreads.com/work/quote...venture-club-true-tales-from-a-magnificent-an


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm not even gonna hazard a guess as to why this one was recommended to me…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey.


----------



## spud's_mum

The Mighty spud


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey.


Hi Newt! Missed you in these parts! How's it going youngin ?


----------



## Momof4

Do guys ever buy stuff and forget about it until you find it days or weeks later? Or remember but can't find where you put it


----------



## jaizei

I buy stuff on Amazon and forget about it before it arrives. It's like Christmas everyday.


----------



## Momof4

Lately I have found seed packets, greeting cards, stepping stones, batteries etc!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Do guys ever buy stuff and forget about it until you find it days or weeks later? Or remember but can't find where you put it


Do guys do this you ask? Nope. Not this guy. I track anything I buy to know when it's going to be here. Maybe it's a gal thing? LOL


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Do guys do this you ask? Nope. Not this guy. I track anything I buy to know when it's going to be here. Maybe it's a gal thing? LOL




I mean like Home Depot things. You know you find the bag somewhere in the car or garage and open it to see what's in it.


----------



## mike taylor

Nope because when we buy stuff from Home Depot its because our wife's a nagging us to fix something . So we can't forget where we put things like that . hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

So professor Ken ! Did you get the new job ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> So professor Ken ! Did you get the new job ?


Won't know anything until after the weekend. They are getting a 4 day weekend for the fourth, so most people with PTO took a week off and only used 3 days.


----------



## DawnH

spudthetortoise said:


> The Mighty spud
> View attachment 137046



Awww. He is such a cute little bugger!


----------



## spud's_mum

DawnH said:


> Awww. He is such a cute little bugger!


Thanks, he sure keeps me on my toes!


----------



## Momof4

Anyone have 4th plans?
We don't


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Anyone have 4th plans?
> We don't


PBR viewing on TV was hoping to spend the weekend with my daughter but she and her man have plans to spend the weekend with his dad...


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> about time.


I'm home!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> I'm home!!!!!



Welcome home!!! Was it hot and muggy? 
My husband leaves for China in a week and he's trying to pack lighter weight clothes for the factory walks.


----------



## Yvonne G

Welcome home, Steven!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> PBR viewing on TV was hoping to spend the weekend with my daughter but she and her man have plans to spend the weekend with his dad...



Can't you join them? You're all family.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Can't you join them? You're all family.


This is a televised event that I haven't seen. It's the legends event where the old champions come out of retirement to face off against the new champions. Everyone who can should watch. It's airing on cbssports network.


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> Welcome home!!! Was it hot and muggy?
> My husband leaves for China in a week and he's trying to pack lighter weight clothes for the factory walks.


It is 95 to 100 F with 90% humidity. 

He will love it!!!!!! 

Some of the factory I been working with are without AC, if he is going into that kind of environment, make sure you pack him a water bottle a ask him to drink lots water.


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> It is 95 to 100 F with 90% humidity.
> 
> He will love it!!!!!!
> 
> Some of the factory I been working with are without AC, if he is going into that kind of environment, make sure you pack him a water bottle a ask him to drink lots water.




Oh crap! This is why he tries not to go in the summer but this trip couldn't be avoided. 

Glad you made it home safe!


----------



## Momof4

I attempted to work outside! It lasted like 5 minutes!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm a smoker that refuses to smoke inside. We're at around 97° here and yet guess where I am? Yup. My roll-yer-owns are getting skinnier and smoking faster as the day goes by. And I've yet too keep that date with the darkened room that is 74° that's calling me to be horizontal …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is a televised event that I haven't seen. It's the legends event where the old champions come out of retirement to face off against the new champions. Everyone who can should watch. It's airing on cbssports network.


The event is called “PBR Unfinished Business" it's airing multiple times starting Friday through Sunday as well as several other repeat telecasts of epic events. I'm telling you, if you've ever wondered what it's all about, these are the events to watch. And no, no bulls are harmed in these events. Most of the bullpen is worth at the least $250,000 each with stud fees bringing in bank when the retire. I'll go on for hours about all this but right now I'm kinda needing a shower and to be horizontal. Talk to y'all later, ok?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yay me!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Anyone have 4th plans?
> We don't


The wife and I usually take a motorcycle ride to the beach to watch the fireworks. Cars don't drive through sidewalks and small openings. Cars can't get close to the action.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yay me!!!
> View attachment 137086


Ditto. Although it's likely the temperature of my hood.


----------



## Abdulla6169

ZEROPILOT said:


> Ditto. Although it's likely the temperature of my hood.


This is how hot it is right now:


Note: it is 3 AM.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's pretty cool and about to rain here right now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> This is how hot it is right now:
> View attachment 137101
> 
> Note: it is 3 AM.


Abdulla, that is just wrong on so many different levels!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Abdulla, that is just wrong on so many different levels!


Unless you're a Sulcata. 
.
.
.
.
I wish a was a Sulcata. :/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night folks. 
Going out for Pizza!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Unless you're a Sulcata.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> I wish a was a Sulcata. :/


Or a red foote in a shaded habitat.


----------



## dmmj

Guns do not kill peoplr I DO!


----------



## mike taylor

If guns kill people spoons make people fat !


----------



## Abdulla6169

****resists urge to argue for gun control****


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello everyone.


----------



## Elohi

Hi guys. 
I'm feeling bummed. My kids aren't listening very well today and it's just been really stressful. -sigh-


----------



## DawnH

This totally has nothing to do with anything here but look what I found... a photo of wee little Tuleo.

*sniff*

It's hard to believe he turns 2 years old in 4 days...


----------



## DawnH

Elohi said:


> Hi guys.
> I'm feeling bummed. My kids aren't listening very well today and it's just been really stressful. -sigh-



THAT'S never fun!! How old are your kiddos?


----------



## Elohi

DawnH said:


> THAT'S never fun!! How old are your kiddos?


14, 12, and 3 (4 in sept).


----------



## Elohi

And I just realized its a full moon. This explains so much!


----------



## Elohi

My oldest with Mia.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> And I just realized its a full moon. This explains so much!


The kids here were acting a little crazy too. 
I took three of them to the mosque (they're parents asked me to do that) and it was a disaster. They were dancing and laughing and everyone was staring at me.... I thought they were cute but *sigh* not everyone can admire the innocence of children...


----------



## dmmj

I am gonna say something controversal. Bsbies are evil.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Hi guys.
> I'm feeling bummed. My kids aren't listening very well today and it's just been really stressful. -sigh-




That makes for a long day! Time to break open the wine


----------



## leigti

dmmj said:


> I am gonna say something controversal. Bsbies are evil.


Nobody's arguing with you so it must be true.


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> That makes for a long day! Time to break open the wine


I'm going for the Mike's hard lemonade myself.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> I'm going for the Mike's hard lemonade myself.


Coors original banquet beer


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Coors original banquet beer


Mike's is about as close to beer as I can get.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Mike's is about as close to beer as I can get.


And vis-a-verse'


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

On a side note here, would you all help remind me that I've bought all the crazy that I need in these parts and if it looks like I might be leaning towards purchasing more the I all filled up with crazy and I don't need any more.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning. The sun is out again today after yesterday's cool down. 8am temperature at a rather pleasant 17C (63F) Humidity at 83% which doesn't bode well for later on


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning. I'm running on empty tonight. 3 hrs sleep night before and my planned long nap lasted all of 2 hrs. A little punch drunk right now if you get my drift.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We hit 100°f here. Typically a high for us this time of year is upper 70's-mid 80°'s f. So unusually hot temps none of us are ready for. We do have a forced sir unit which try's to keep the house in the mid 70's.


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We hit 100°f here. Typically a high for us this time of year is upper 70's-mid 80°'s f. So unusually hot temps none of us are ready for. We do have a forced sir unit which try's to keep the house in the mid 70's.


You have my sympathies. You are clearly in the same boat as we are


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm fading here. I must be heading to bed. Sorry, too, because I know the forum can get slow this time of day. Use the time to hunt robot thread starters and flag them for the help it gives to the forum. (You can had great hair with buy our item)


----------



## JoesMum

I'm a moderator on a very busy IT forum which keeps me busy. I dip in here through my day, but don't stick around long after the initial catch up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Goodness.
Caught up.
Not actually that much to read.
Where's everyone gone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Back home for a little.
Fix injuries, refuel, then back to the wilds again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And very glad to be back with all you tortoise people.
Hello to you all.
have a good morning, afternoon etc.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And very glad to be back with all you tortoise people.
> Hello to you all.
> have a good morning, afternoon etc.


Hey Adam. Hope you're all right


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And not one post about cheese.
Very disappointed, especially as there is becoming less and less we can talk about.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Adam. Hope you're all right


Hi, Abdulla.
Bit knocked about and considerably less wealthy, but, yes I'm rather splendid actually.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And not one post about cheese.
> Very disappointed, especially as there is becoming less and less we can talk about.


I sen you a PM btw. Did it reach you? My Internet is having some issues... So I'm not quite sure everything is working


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Abdulla.
> Bit knocked about and considerably less wealthy, but, yes I'm rather splendid actually.


Glad you're happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I sen you a PM btw. Did it reach you? My Internet is having some issues... So I'm not quite sure everything is working


Got it, sorry, I was trying to catch up on some other stuff too.
Reply now sent.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Got it, sorry, I was trying to catch up on some other stuff too.
> Reply now sent.


I had to restart the Internet machine again for everything to start working again. :/ 
Glad it was sent.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And not one post about cheese.
> Very disappointed, especially as there is becoming less and less we can talk about.


French strikers permitting, we are headed to France for the day at the weekend. Cheese! Wine! Yummies to bring back


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> French strikers permitting, we are headed to France for the day at the weekend. Cheese! Wine! Yummies to bring back


Yuuuuuuuuummmmm, indeed.
The French strike every summer
It's usually manageable.
Say hello to the French from me.
They won't have forgotten.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuummmmm, indeed.
> The French strike every summer
> It's usually manageable.
> Say hello to the French from me.
> They won't have forgotten.


Yeah the problem is that Operation Stack, where the lorries are all parked up on the motorway, is making it difficult to get out of Kent never mind into France! The strikers are ferry workers, but they keep lighting fires on the Eurotunnel tracks to make their point as well.


----------



## jaizei

leigti said:


> I'm going for the Mike's hard lemonade myself.



Last I drank was Mike's; I was disappointed it wasn't more lemonadey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Yeah the problem is that Operation Stack, where the lorries are all parked up on the motorway, is making it difficult to get out of Kent never mind into France! The strikers are ferry workers, but they keep lighting fires on the Eurotunnel tracks to make their point as well.


Well, you have to respect French culture and tradition.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Nice and cool out, of course ut is also now too wet to be able to do any work outside.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good morning, Jacqui.
How have you been?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Do guys ever buy stuff and forget about it until you find it days or weeks later? Or remember but can't find where you put it



What us worse is when you then buy it again and usually promptly locate the first purchase.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning peeps ! It's a nice day out . Think I'm going to go fishing .


----------



## Gillian M

DawnH said:


> I seriously choked and almost died drinking water just now.
> 
> Water.
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know you almost lost me....lol


Hi, and do take care next time.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'm home!!!!!



Yippee!


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> Good morning peeps ! It's a nice day out . Think I'm going to go fishing .


Good afternoon. Enjoy it.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Jacqui.
> How have you been?



Yesterday my get up and go, got up and left without me. Other then that I have been fine. You?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good morning peeps ! It's a nice day out . Think I'm going to go fishing .



What kind of fishing?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness.
> Caught up.
> Not actually that much to read.
> Where's everyone gone?


Welcome back, Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Good morning peeps ! It's a nice day out . Think I'm going to go fishing .


I am the worlds' worst fisherman, though I enjoy it.
have fun.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning.
> I have some feeder COMET goldfish that didn't get eaten in with my not so fancy Koi and they eat each others eggs. I haven't had a single baby.
> I only feed live goldfish to my big Cichlids when one is off of their food, but if a comet makes it 72 hours without being eaten, it is my custom to then place that goldfish out back into a pond and let it live out the rest of it's years in peace.


Hi Ed how are you? And how's.....BERTHA?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> If guns kill people spoons make people fat !



Which explains why I have all those spoons...


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> What kind if fishing?


Bass and catfish my favorite !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Yesterday my get up and go, got up and left without me. Other then that I have been fine. You?


Crikey!
I think I will just about survive my physical injuries and damage to the bank account.
But yes, I really, REALLY, done good.
And had fun.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Yeah the problem is that Operation Stack, where the lorries are all parked up on the motorway, is making it difficult to get out of Kent never mind into France! The strikers are ferry workers, but they keep lighting fires on the Eurotunnel tracks to make their point as well.


OMG!!!  Lighting fires is going too far!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am the worlds' worst fisherman, though I enjoy it.
> have fun.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy and.....

A VERY WARM WELCOME BACK TO ALL THREE OF YOU!


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am the worlds' worst fisherman, though I enjoy it.
> have fun.


I'm good at it its finding the time . I have to run my mom to the doctor . But after it's time to fish .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Welcome back, Adam!


Hi, Bea, great to be back, if only fleetingly. 
keeping well?


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am the worlds' worst fisherman, though I enjoy it.
> have fun.



I drown worms and seldom even have my bobber twitch. (bobber on the fishing line for the dirty minded)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy and.....
> 
> A VERY WARM WELCOME BACK TO ALL THREE OF YOU!


Thank you, Gillian.
Poor wifey has collapsed into an exhausted heap and will probably sleep 'till I need her again, Tidgy i furious with me, but very well and i am bruised but victorious and unbroken.
Hurrah!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Bass and catfish my favorite !



Catfish sound good. Never fished for or ate bass. You go out in a boat?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, Gillian.
> Poor wifey has collapsed into an exhausted heap and will probably sleep 'till I need her again, Tidgy i furious with me, but very well and i am bruised but victorious and unbroken.
> Hurrah!


Glad to hear you're back safe and sound.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I'm good at it its finding the time . I have to run my mom to the doctor . But after it's time to fish .



Hope her appt goes well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I drown worms and seldom even have my bobber twitch. (bobber on the fishing line for the dirty minded)


Ha, ha, I'm a terrific drowner of poor worms and maggots myself.
perhaps that in itself should be a sport.
I usually catch household objects, birds and passing boats, also.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you're back safe and sound.


Well, not quite safe and sound, but more alive than dead.
That's enough.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha, ha, I'm a terrific drowner of poor worms and maggots myself.
> perhaps that in itself should be a sport.
> I usually catch household objects, birds and passing boats, also.



I catch more humans then fish.


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon Gillian.


----------



## Jacqui

*waves* Hi Yvonne!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I catch more humans then fish.


Hmm, not done that yet, but maybe I could use cheese as bait?
Or hotdogs.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmm, not done that yet, but maybe I could use cheese as bait?
> Or hotdogs.



I have known folks who do both.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Catfish sound good. Never fished for or ate bass. You go out in a boat?


This is my little boat .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I have known folks who do both.


But did it work with catching people?
Actually, there is an animal called a sea mouse, but I don't know if they like cheese.
They're very slow, also, it might require more patience than i've got.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, not quite safe and sound, but more alive than dead.
> That's enough.


Hope it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Moozillion

mike taylor said:


> This is my little boat .


SWEET!!!


----------



## DawnH

It's so nice outside right now... I hope you all have a wonderful day. I am off to pay a visit with one of our elderly neighbors (hopefully.) The police were called to her place last night (if she hears strange noises she automatically calls them and they never find anything.) It makes me sad. She has family that never comes to see her. It really breaks my heart. So I am gonna "pop" over under the guise of needing some flour and see if she would like some company... I'm bringing fresh blueberry muffins and pictures the girls made for her so I am hoping the plan works.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hope it wasn't that bad.


It was horrible, painful, wonderful, expensive, brilliant, rewarding and joyful.
It was life.
Life is good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> It's so nice outside right now... I hope you all have a wonderful day. I am off to pay a visit with one of our elderly neighbors (hopefully.) The police were called to her place last night (if she hears strange noises she automatically calls them and they never find anything.) It makes me sad. She has family that never comes to see her. It really breaks my heart. So I am gonna "pop" over under the guise of needing some flour and see if she would like some company... I'm bringing fresh blueberry muffins and pictures the girls made for her so I am hoping the plan works.


How terribly nice of you.
Perhaps she has ghosts, like Mike.
Hope she appreciates it.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I am gonna say something controversal. Bsbies are evil.



Thanks for the spoiler alert!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *waves* Hi Yvonne!



Hi, Jacqui! Sorry your get-up-and-go got up and went! But sometimes those type of days are a necessary evil. I've been sort of kicking back and doing nothing too. Once this cloud cover dissipates and the humidity goes away, I'll get my energy back. Today is the day I go into town and take care of business. Then someone called and said they'd be here after noon with a couple small sulcatas for me. I still have a 50 pounder in the back yard, so that means I'm going to have to temporarily fence off a portion of the back yard for the new ones.


----------



## Yvonne G

DawnH said:


> It's so nice outside right now... I hope you all have a wonderful day. I am off to pay a visit with one of our elderly neighbors (hopefully.) The police were called to her place last night (if she hears strange noises she automatically calls them and they never find anything.) It makes me sad. She has family that never comes to see her. It really breaks my heart. So I am gonna "pop" over under the guise of needing some flour and see if she would like some company... I'm bringing fresh blueberry muffins and pictures the girls made for her so I am hoping the plan works.



This is very nice of you. Too bad her family couldn't visit more often. I like to be alone, but always amaze myself with how much I enjoyed a surprise visit from someone. I'm sure your neighbor will appreciate your thoughtfulness.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Why so much talk about evil? 
"necessary evil", "babies are evil".
You moderators are a joyous bunch.
Goodly lambs and smiley tortoises, please.
And anything to do with cheese.
except Jaizei's evil cheese, obviously.


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning everyone and happy 4th.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why so much talk about evil?
> "necessary evil", "babies are evil".
> You moderators are a joyous bunch.
> Goodly lambs and smiley tortoises, please.
> And anything to do with cheese.
> except Jaizei's evil cheese, obviously.


Morning Adam. Glad phase one has gone smooth for you. As to the evil, how could we recognize happiness without first knowing the opposition?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Good morning everyone and happy 4th.


Says Steven still on Singapore time zone. Glad you're home Steven.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Good morning everyone and happy 4th.


Hello, Steven, and welcome back.
i've been away too, but not for as long, or as far as you.
Glad you're home.
Hope you're happy.


----------



## Momof4

Sitting at urgent care with my son.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Sitting at urgent care with my son.


Ummmm, Kathy, do tell please...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning Adam. Glad phase one has gone smooth for you. As to the evil, how could we recognize happiness without first knowing the opposition?


Morning, Ken.
Wasn't exactly smooth, a lot of extreme language and physical activity was necessary, but, yeah, it's good.
My opposition are often good, but wrong.
Maybe, i'm evil, but right?
Very subjective stuff, good and evil.
Happiness is easy, cheese, success and doing whatever i want.
Opposition? 
"A man is judged by the quality of his enemies."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Sitting at urgent care with my son.


This sounds not good.
Worried now.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Sitting at urgent care with my son.


Oh dear. I hope it's not too serious. I have spent far too much time there with my son for various, usually sport related, accidents over the years


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Sitting at urgent care with my son.


Oh, no! Keep us posted when you can...


----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> This is very nice of you. Too bad her family couldn't visit more often. I like to be alone, but always amaze myself with how much I enjoyed a surprise visit from someone. I'm sure your neighbor will appreciate your thoughtfulness.



We have two older neighbors over here, the rest have come after we moved in (15 years ago.) It's a great neighborhood, we have a neighborhood 4th of July parade, block off the street for trick or treating, everyone knows everyone and I am block captain and resident pet sitter (it seems...) Our one older neighbor passed away 4 years ago. She was the sweetest thing and we would try and pop over at least once a week (she kept the house at 89 degrees so our visits were not terribly long.) I just can't imagine NOT doing that, ya know? My mom passed away 15 years ago and my estranged father 4 years ago. I don't have family so I somewhat know what it's like to not have anyone, not a fun way to live when you are almost 90... Anyways (whoa, totally rambling!) she enjoyed the visit, she is now heading out with her grandson to get her hair done.


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> Sitting at urgent care with my son.



Oh no. What happened?!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> Anyways (whoa, totally rambling!)


And as a statement in public view, may it here be know by all that DawnH is a good egg. 
As for rambling, no one could ever suggest I've done that!


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And as a statement in public view, may it here be know by all that DawnH is a good egg.
> As for rambling, no one could ever suggest I've done that!



Well. Thank you. Although the "good egg" part is subjective. I am often a bit scrambled...

HA!

Get it? 

Egg? 

Scrambled?!

I made a yolk!!

(Okay, obviously I need a bit more coffee...)


----------



## leigti

jaizei said:


> Last I drank was Mike's; I was disappointed it wasn't more lemonadey.


I always get the cranberry lemonade or black cherry lemonade. So it doesn't have to be lemony.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And as a statement in public view, may it here be know by all that DawnH is a good egg.
> As for rambling, no one could ever suggest I've done that!


Ermmm.
No comment.
But you're right about Dawn.
Though she does ramble.
A bit.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, Jacqui! Sorry your get-up-and-go got up and went! But sometimes those type of days are a necessary evil. I've been sort of kicking back and doing nothing too. Once this cloud cover dissipates and the humidity goes away, I'll get my energy back. Today is the day I go into town and take care of business. Then someone called and said they'd be here after noon with a couple small sulcatas for me. I still have a 50 pounder in the back yard, so that means I'm going to have to temporarily fence off a portion of the back yard for the new ones.


Two more Sulcata? Rescue 99 and 100 this year already??


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> Sitting at urgent care with my son.


Hope nothing is too serious. Best wishes!!!


----------



## DawnH

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ermmm.
> No comment.
> But you're right about Dawn.
> Though she does ramble.
> A bit.



I just snorted coffee out of my nose.

Thank you.


----------



## DawnH

bouaboua said:


> Two more Sulcata? Rescue 99 and 100 this year already??



I was wondering that as well! I hope you'll post a picture! I keep telling myself I do not need 3 more sulcata's...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> I just snorted coffee out of my nose.
> 
> Thank you.


I've noticed you not snorting coffee out of your nose recently.
Will try to remedy.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummmm, Kathy, do tell please...




Not sure. He is doubled over in pain but the Dr. Didn't see anything wrong. So we are going to clean him out and see if he's just constipated. All though he has never had that problem. I jus made him a special smoothie 
If it continues we will take him to Children's.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Glad things appear to be good with him. But really a crappy way to start the long weekend. Wait, the opposite of that! Err, I mean never mind, you know what I mean. Now, moving along, ugh, here I go again...that probably...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Glad things appear to be good with him. But really a crappy way to start the long weekend. Wait, the opposite of that! Err, I mean never mind, you know what I mean. Now, moving along, ugh, here I go again...that probably...


Goodness!
Talk about rambling.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> Talk about rambling.


Well I've never...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well I've never...


Course not.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Guys, I can't chat today.... I need some time on my own.... Bye for now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Guys, I can't chat today.... I need some time on my own.... Bye for now.


See you soon, Abdulla.
Do NOT spend too much time on your own.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Sitting at urgent care with my son.



Oh no! What happened?????


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Two more Sulcata? Rescue 99 and 100 this year already??



I don't enter them on my log until I actually have them, but if I'm remembering correctly, it will be 49 and 50.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> See you soon, Abdulla.
> Do NOT spend too much time on your own.


It's OK. I'll get through it. Because I'm only human; I'm supposed to crash and break down....
*deletes app*
I'll reinstall it later. I Promise....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> It's OK. I'll get through it.
> *deletes app*
> I'll reinstall it later. I Promise....


You better youngman! You and I still have much to go over in regard to, life, the universe, and everything!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You better youngman! You and I still have much to go over in regard to, life, the universe, and everything!


42.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today I get to go to town and do laundry at a laundromat. I'm so looking forward to that! I haven't been to one in so many years, I'm sure I'll be blown away by what it's gonna cost. For all I know the machines will take visa® cards now.


----------



## Momof4

I must say I love it here!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 42.


Spoiler Alert


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> I must say I love it here!


Urgent care can be a nice place…


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Today I get to go to town and do laundry at a laundromat. I'm so looking forward to that! I haven't been to one in so many years, I'm sure I'll be blown away by what it's gonna cost. For all I know the machines will take visa® cards now.



Oh man, I haven't been to one in like 25 yrs. I drive by one everyday and feel grateful that I don't! 

Why are you going? Not your laundry day or not enough water?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Water usage...I'd rather flush the toilet when it needs it.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Urgent care can be a nice place…



I'm home silly! We got there 1st thing and were the first patients of the day. 
He is sleeping.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Water usage...I'd rather flush the toilet when it needs it.



When it's yellow, let it mellow 
When it's brown flush it down!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 42.


???????????


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> ???????????


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Moozillion said:


> ???????????


42 is the meaning of life the universe and everything …


----------



## DawnH

AbdullaAli said:


> Guys, I can't chat today.... I need some time on my own.... Bye for now.



Sometimes that is good for the soul. Breathing and looking inward. Enjoy that time but try not to overthink too much!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> I'm home silly! We got there 1st thing and were the first patients of the day.
> He is sleeping.


Have you considered giving him a good soaking? Water just deep enough that he sorta needs to paddle around? That always works with my kids, although they are a different species than yours, and it's been awhile since I had that specie I'm not sure what the temps of the water should be. I'm sure some of the more experienced keepers will chime in, a lot has changed since I had those here, but the basic care is still the same.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Have you considered giving him a good soaking? Water just deep enough that he sorta needs to paddle around? That always works with my kids, although they are a different species than yours, and it's been awhile since I had that specie I'm not sure what the temps of the water should be. I'm sure some of the more experienced keepers will chime in, a lot has changed since I had those here, but the basic care is still the same.




You're too funny!! 
He is very active, enjoys his paddling around but probably needs more fruit and fiber in his diet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I must say I love it here!


me too.
And partly because you're here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> He is very active, enjoys his paddling around but probably needs more fruit and fiber in his diet


If you show us pictures of his habitat as well as what the 4 temps are and diet information it can help a lot. I'm sure this last goes without asking but you got him from someone you trust, right? 
I'm here all day folks. Don't forget to tip your servers and I hope to see you at the next shoe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'm home silly! We got there 1st thing and were the first patients of the day.
> He is sleeping.


Offer him some dandelion, or a special fruit treat.
Don't use coiled bulbs.
seriously hope he's okay now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If you show us pictures of his habitat as well as what the 4 temps are and diet information it can help a lot. I'm sure this last goes without asking but you got him from someone you trust, right?
> I'm here all day folks. Don't forget to tip your servers and I hope to see you at the next shoe.


I came back for a reason, but I can't quite remember what it was.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If you show us pictures of his habitat as well as what the 4 temps are and diet information it can help a lot. I'm sure this last goes without asking but you got him from someone you trust, right?
> I'm here all day folks. Don't forget to tip your servers and I hope to see you at the next shoe.



His environment is perfect!
Still sleeping though.


----------



## Momof4

Is it hot in the laundry mat?


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> You're too funny!!
> He is very active, enjoys his paddling around but probably needs more fruit and fiber in his diet



I admit, when I saw that he was doubling over I thought "maybe he needs to poop." LOL

Glad that you guys are home now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Yellow Turtle01 , I've missed you.
What you been doing?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Is it hot in the laundry mat?


(Blaming the forum) Couldn't tell you, I haven't gotten much further from the house than the tortoise yard to check water levels of the dishes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Killerrookie 
Austin, you too.
Come back and join in the silliness.
i've missed you, young chappie.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Austin is around the forum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@bouaboua 
Where would you suggest i go for a first visit to China, if you don't mind me asking?
Planning a trip for next year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Austin is around the forum.


I know.
Just want him chatting too.


----------



## Killerrookie

Needing some people to talk to Adam?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @bouaboua
> Where would you suggest i go for a first visit to China, if you don't mind me asking?
> Planning a trip for next year.


Not Steven, but if suggest somewhere not crowded. Or go the opposite and immerse yourself in things and dive into Hong Kong.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Needing some people to talk to Adam?


Yeah, I get enormously lonely talking to all these old people.


----------



## Killerrookie

Haha! Any plans this weekend Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not Steven, but if suggest somewhere not crowded. Or go the opposite and immerse yourself in things and dive into Hong Kong.


No, wanna see China itself, if I can, under a scientific licence if necessary, or with guide to the countryside.
Not really Hong Kong, though it's a regret I turned down a chance to visit when it was still British.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Haha! Any plans this weekend Adam?


Yes, indeed, Austin, repair physical damage, try to repair wifey, be nice to Tidgy and go back down south for some more adventure Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> I admit, when I saw that he was doubling over I thought "maybe he needs to poop." LOL
> 
> Glad that you guys are home now!




My husband is a worry wart! I usually assess the problem for a while but since it's a holiday weekend we took him in. 
He just woke up and so far no pain.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, indeed, Austin, repair physical damage, try to repair wifey, be nice to Tidgy and go back down south for some more adventure Monday or Tuesday.


You being mean to Tidgy? Haha. What kind of physical damage?


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> You being mean to Tidgy? Haha. What kind of physical damage?




Hi Austin!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Hi mom!


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> Hi mom!



Any 4th plans? How are your torts?


----------



## Momof4

I'm so ready to open a beer! Holiday weekends seems to justify drinking in the afternoon. 

We just decided a couple of hours ago that we may rip out our bedroom carpet and put Pergo down! Yay!! My dogs ruin the real wood so we are going with a laminate.


----------



## bouaboua

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @bouaboua
> Where would you suggest i go for a first visit to China, if you don't mind me asking?
> Planning a trip for next year.


It will depend what interest you? history? or sightseeing of nature? and how long you are thinking of the trip? 

I can think of Hong Kong, Beijing, Shanghai, xi-an, actually lots place to go and they are very different.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> You being mean to Tidgy? Haha. What kind of physical damage?


Well, I fell off two escarpments, nearly drowned, got attacked by a Berber, as usual, bitten by several different species of animal, including a camel, of course, carried too much stuff about and to cap it off had a fight with a policeman.As well as trekking for miles.
Nothing special.


----------



## Killerrookie

Cook out and pop some fireworks with friends and family. They are all doing fab! How's Austin doing? If that's his name still haha.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I fell off two escarpments, nearly drowned, got attacked by a Berber, as usual, bitten by several different species of animal, including a camel, of course, carried and to cap it off had a fight with a policeman.As well as trekking for miles.
> Nothing special.



And no video?!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I fell off two escarpments, nearly drowned, got attacked by a Berber, as usual, bitten by several different species of animal, including a camel, of course, carried and to cap it off had a fight with a policeman.As well as trekking for miles.
> Nothing special.


Fighting the po po? I had a fight with Nats and they won lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'm so ready to open a beer! Holiday weekends seems to justify drinking in the afternoon.
> 
> We just decided a couple of hours ago that we may rip out our bedroom carpet and put Pergo down! Yay!! My dogs ruin the real wood so we are going with a laminate.


Don't put Pergo down!
take him to a vet.
i'm sure he'll make it.


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> My husband is a worry wart! I usually assess the problem for a while but since it's a holiday weekend we took him in.
> He just woke up and so far no pain.



I don't blame you, these things always seem to pop up before a holiday weekend! My daughter was complaining of an ear ache and we did the same thing. Normally I would wait a day to see if some home remedies helped. My kids HATE that my first reaction to hearing their stomach hurts is "Do you gotta poop?!" Maybe it's just a mom thing...lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> It will depend what interest you? history? or sightseeing of nature? and how long you are thinking of the trip?
> 
> I can think of Hong Kong, Beijing, Shanghai, xi-an, actually lots place to go and they are very different.


Thanks, nature would be good for me, I know a little of the history.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> And no video?!


If they existed they would be destroyed.
Got what i needed.


----------



## DawnH

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If they existed they would be destroyed.
> Got what i needed.



What is a Berber? My goodness, you have all the fun when you go away!!


----------



## jaizei

leigti said:


> I always get the cranberry lemonade or black cherry lemonade. So it doesn't have to be lemony.



The commercials on the radio for Deep Eddy Ruby Red are tempting. I may have to make another foray into day drinking.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If they existed they would be destroyed.
> Got what i needed.


Did it tickle?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I fell off two escarpments, nearly drowned, got attacked by a Berber, as usual, bitten by several different species of animal, including a camel, of course, carried too much stuff about and to cap it off had a fight with a policeman.As well as trekking for miles.
> Nothing special.


 Holy cow!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> What is a Berber? My goodness, you have all the fun when you go away!!


Berbers are the indigenous people of Morocco and a bit of Algeria and elsewhere, sort of like the Native Americans before the Arabs got here.
Lovely people, now Muslim, but still with their own beliefs too. half the population here is Berber, most of the others Arab.
Fun, yes, I've been missing it, it's what I used to do, before I got ill and lazy.


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> Cook out and pop some fireworks with friends and family. They are all doing fab! How's Austin doing? If that's his name still haha.



Sounds fun! I've seen your cook outs!
Austin just didn't work for him. So far no name. I do call him "the little guy!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Did it tickle?


Nothing like a good tickle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Holy cow!!!!


Nope, that's India.


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> I don't blame you, these things always seem to pop up before a holiday weekend! My daughter was complaining of an ear ache and we did the same thing. Normally I would wait a day to see if some home remedies helped. My kids HATE that my first reaction to hearing their stomach hurts is "Do you gotta poop?!" Maybe it's just a mom thing...lol




It is! My daughter has constipation issues so I would have waited but my son never has illnesses. 
Now he's on his xbox


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> Sounds fun! I've seen your cook outs!
> Austin just didn't work for him. So far no name. I do call him "the little guy!"


We had one yesterday. We cooked some steaks for are grandparents after they been through a lot this past week. My grandpa had kidney failure and him and my grandma are staying with us till he's better. Anyways we made steaks and some Texas style pork chops. We cooked the pork chops like we did are ribs... Dry and spicy haha. Also made some sausages, macaroni, mash potatoes, and gravy.


----------



## DawnH

Killerrookie said:


> We had one yesterday. We cooked some steaks for are grandparents after they been through a lot this past week. My grandpa had kidney failure and him and my grandma are staying with us till he's better. Anyways we made steaks and some Texas style pork chops. We cooked the pork chops like we did are ribs... Dry and spicy haha. Also made some sausages, macaroni, mash potatoes, and gravy.



Good grief! I am coming to your house tomorrow!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Lyn W 
Stop lurking .
Please come and talk gibberish.
Missed talking nonsense so much.


----------



## spud's_mum

Spider tort!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 137210
> 
> Spider tort!


Hello!
Missed Spud so much!
(And you of course).


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Lyn W
> Stop lurking .
> Please come and talk gibberish.
> Missed talking nonsense so much.


Hi Adam welcome back! Just catching up as been really busy again all week so not been here much myself. 
I gather you had an eventful trip but not got to the bit about the birds - any luck with them?


----------



## Killerrookie

DawnH said:


> Good grief! I am coming to your house tomorrow!!


 plenty to go around!


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> plenty to go around!


Count me in too - flights from UK permitting


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam welcome back! Just catching up as been really busy again all week so not been here much myself.
> I gather you had an eventful trip but not got to the bit about the birds - any luck with them?


Big, big luck, I think. 
And lots of cunning other stuff, too.
Will explain in PM if you like.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I think I'm feeling OK now... This lasted less than it usually would. So I'm back on TFO.


----------



## Lyn W

DawnH said:


> Well. Thank you. Although the "good egg" part is subjective. I am often a bit scrambled...
> 
> HA!
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Egg?
> 
> Scrambled?!
> 
> I made a yolk!!
> 
> (Okay, obviously I need a bit more coffee...)


Now cut that out - as the French say un oeuf is un oeuf!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Big, big luck, I think.
> And lots of cunning other stuff, too.
> Will explain in PM if you like.


Look forward to that!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello!
> Missed Spud so much!
> (And you of course).


Helloo! I haven't been on this tread for a couple days. I have been in spuds daily posts lol 

How are you?


----------



## Lyn W

Well their nappies certainly are!


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> I think I'm feeling OK now... This lasted less than it usually would. So I'm back on TFO.


What's wrong with you bud?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> What's wrong with you bud?


I don't know. 
Something simple made me fight my tears... I felt like everything fell apart, and I was left with my heart alone at midnight. I was so overwhelmed by so many feelings, till I couldn't tell what I was thinking... I felt down....

But I'm OK now. And that's what really matters.


----------



## spud's_mum

AbdullaAli said:


> I don't know.
> Something simple made me fight my tears... I felt like everything fell apart, and I was left with my heart alone at midnight. I was so overwhelmed by so many feelings, till I couldn't tell what I was thinking... I felt down....
> 
> But I'm OK now. And that's what really matters.


Hope your okay and it doesn't happen again.

We're all here for you if it does


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Yeah the problem is that Operation Stack, where the lorries are all parked up on the motorway, is making it difficult to get out of Kent never mind into France! The strikers are ferry workers, but they keep lighting fires on the Eurotunnel tracks to make their point as well.


Although its a pain you have to admire the French for taking action over - well anything really! They certainly aren't as apathetic as us Brits and certainly know how to make their feelings known!


----------



## Abdulla6169

spudthetortoise said:


> Hope your okay and it doesn't happen again.
> 
> We're all here for you if it does


Thanks. You guys are always here


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> I don't know.
> Something simple made me fight my tears... I felt like everything fell apart, and I was left with my heart alone at midnight. I was so overwhelmed by so many feelings, till I couldn't tell what I was thinking... I felt down....
> 
> But I'm OK now. And that's what really matters.


At least you're all better now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Now cut that out - as the French say un oeuf is un oeuf!


The French also say "Les rosbifs est les rosbifs".
So what do they know?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Helloo! I haven't been on this tread for a couple days. I have been in spuds daily posts lol
> 
> How are you?


Fantastic, thank you for asking, just catching up, and will visit the gorgeous Spud's thread later tonight..
i've also been temporarily AWOL, but am back for a couple of days.
You gotta luv Spud.


----------



## JoesMum

So how was the birdwatching trip Adam? I'm a closet birder myself


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> So how was the birdwatching trip Adam? I'm a closet birder myself


You won't find many in there!
Maybe if you cut holes in it and put it in the garden you could use it as a hide!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> So how was the birdwatching trip Adam? I'm a closet birder myself


Not really a twitcher myself, but it's all a part of a grand plan.
It's an ugly bird, really, but it serves a purpose and absolutely needs some help.
Good trip, though painful in several regards.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> You won't find many in there!
> Maybe if you cut holes in it and put it in the garden you could use it as a hide!


I spent a week in May up in the Yorkshire Dales birdwatching. Brilliant watching Long Eared Owls hunting in broad daylight and loads of wader chicks . So cute


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You won't find many in there!
> Maybe if you cut holes in it and put it in the garden you could use it as a hide!


My closets and hides were often full of birds actually, back in the bad old days.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My closets and hides were often full of birds actually, back in the bad old days.


Now you come to mention it - I've hidden in a few myself too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I spent a week in May up in the Yorkshire Dales birdwatching. Brilliant watching Long Eared Owls hunting in broad daylight and loads of wader chicks . So cute


Love owls. 
Lots of them here, considered unlucky can you believe.
Silly people.
Still; they're not wise either, I suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Now you come to mention it - I've hidden in a few myself too!


My cold, dark room doesn't have any now though. 
Not even a cockroach.


----------



## Gillian M

DawnH said:


> It's so nice outside right now... I hope you all have a wonderful day. I am off to pay a visit with one of our elderly neighbors (hopefully.) The police were called to her place last night (if she hears strange noises she automatically calls them and they never find anything.) It makes me sad. She has family that never comes to see her. It really breaks my heart. So I am gonna "pop" over under the guise of needing some flour and see if she would like some company... I'm bringing fresh blueberry muffins and pictures the girls made for her so I am hoping the plan works.


That's so SWEET of you, Dawn.
Very sad, isn't it? Regret to have to say this: I do NOT envy those who reach the age of let's say 80, 90 for this reason. One may end up alone, and with old age, liviing alone becomes....frightening.
So SWEET of you Dawn.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love owls.
> Lots of them here, considered unlucky can you believe.
> Silly people.
> Still; they're not wise either, I suppose.


Barn Owls are apparently particularly dim... far from wise


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Barn Owls are apparently particularly dim... far from wise


That is correct, the reality is that owls are pretty darn stupid, even for birds.
Oh, well, I still love them.
Beautiful plumage.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not really a twitcher myself, but it's all a part of a grand plan.
> It's an ugly bird, really, but it serves a purpose and absolutely needs some help.
> Good trip, though painful in several regards.


I am intrigued! Sounds like espionage with birds - 'The Spy who Doved Me' sort of thing!
Have you PM'ed me yet only nothing come through = you may not be able to start a conversation with me still.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Gillian Moore 
Evening, Gillian, I was hoping you'd turn up before bed time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I am intrigued! Sounds like espionage with birds - 'The Spy who Doved Me' sort of thing!
> Have you PM'ed me yet only nothing come through = you may not be able to start a conversation with me still.


Did I try before?
can't remember.
Haven't yet,I'll give it a try now, too busy talking nonsense as usual.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> That's so SWEET of you, Dawn.
> Very sad, isn't it? Regret to have to say this: I do NOT envy those who reach the age of let's say 80, 90 for this reason. One may end up alone, and with old age, liviing alone becomes....frightening.
> So SWEET of you Dawn.


Hi Gillian How are you and Oli.
Agree with you to some extent - it all depends on quality of life really, there are some really spritely and sharp 90+ people out there,
My last Aunt died this week and although I am sad because I was really fond of her, and she was the last link with my parents generation, it was a happy release for her - she would have been 97 next month.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did I try before?
> can't remember.
> Haven't yet,I'll give it a try now, too busy talking nonsense as usual.


No rush...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian How are you and Oli.
> Agree with you to some extent - it all depends on quality of life really, there are some really spritely and sharp 90+ people out there,
> My last Aunt died this week and although I am sad because I was really fond of her, and she was the last link with my parents generation, it was a happy release for her - she would have been 97 next month.


Good age. 
Sorry she's gone, but I Know what you mean.
It was time.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is correct, the reality is that owls are pretty darn stupid, even for birds.
> Oh, well, I still love them.
> Beautiful plumage.


We have an owl sanctuary near us and the kids in school love going to visit, they have all sorts including hawks and vultures. They also have an old redfoot that was rescued but wasn't happy when I saw it being kept in a viv much too small for it and it had runny eyes. I couldn't help myself and recommended they look at this forum.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good age.
> Sorry she's gone, but I Know what you mean.
> It was time.


Yes it was - every birthday for the last 10 years she said she hoped it was her last.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We have an owl sanctuary near us and the kids in school love going to visit, they have all sorts including hawks and vultures. They also have an old redfoot that was rescued but wasn't happy when I saw it being kept in a viv much too small for it and it had runny eyes. I couldn't help myself and recommended they look at this forum.


Hurrah!
But the birds were well kept?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> My last Aunt died this week and although I am sad because I was really fond of her, and she was the last link with my parents generation, it was a happy release for her - she would have been 97 next month.


Sad news. My best friend's 90 year old Dad is unlikely to make it through the weekend. I have known him for around 35 years and my friend is an only child ... she and he are up in Yorkshire and I am down south wishing I could be there to support.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrah!
> But the birds were well kept?


Yes pretty much so - I don't like seeing birds penned in though. They recently had a break in - all the birds etc were OK but they had all their power tools stolen.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian How are you and Oli.
> Agree with you to some extent - it all depends on quality of life really, there are some really spritely and sharp 90+ people out there,
> My last Aunt died this week and although I am sad because I was really fond of her, and she was the last link with my parents generation, it was a happy release for her - she would have been 97 next month.


Hi Lyn, haven't heard from you for quite a while. Still at work? Hope you and Lola are well. Oli 's fine after we went out for a two hour 'walk' this afternoon.

Oh yes, I've met people in their 80s and even 90s in relatively good health; but not here. This region is NEITHER Europe NOR the USA for that matter. As you put it: it depends on their life style. Sorry to hear about your aunt's death. Please accept my sincere condolences.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Sad news. My best friend's 90 year old Dad is unlikely to make it through the weekend. I have known him for around 35 years and my friend is an only child ... she and he are up in Yorkshire and I am down south wishing I could be there to support.


It's hard isn't it? I am going to try to get up to Scotland when school finishes to see an old friend of mine who doesn't have long for this world, He has lived with a brain tumour for about 30 years but sadly deteriorated recently. he may not even recognise me anymore but as you say its to support his wife really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Sad news. My best friend's 90 year old Dad is unlikely to make it through the weekend. I have known him for around 35 years and my friend is an only child ... she and he are up in Yorkshire and I am down south wishing I could be there to support.


Difficult times.
Even England can be too big a country sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes pretty much so - I don't like seeing birds penned in though. They recently had a break in - all the birds etc were OK but they had all their power tools stolen.


What were the birds doing with power tools?
It's probably good someone took them all away.
A Snowy owl with a circular saw doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn, haven't heard from you for quite a while. Still at work? Hope you and Lola are well. Oli 's fine after we went out for a two hour 'walk' this afternoon.
> 
> Oh yes, I've met people in their 80s and even 90s in relatively good health; but not here. This region is NEITHER Europe NOR the USA for that matter. As you put it: it depends on their life style. Sorry to hear about your aunt's death. Please accept my sincere condolences.


Thank you Gillian, she had a good innings as we say.
Lola is fine we had a visit to the vet on Monday because I was concerned that her good leg was giving her trouble but the vet thought it was just the imbalance with her shorter leg. (Posted in Health thread) I was going to go back to request an xray to be sure but she seems back to her usual self now,
Glad to hear Oli and you are OK


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Most here know my granny passed when she was 103. At her 100th birthday party, when her time to speak came, she looked round the room and looked concerned enough that a few us grew uneasy. Finally someone asked her what was wrong and she replied, “nothing really. I was looking to see which of my friends had made it to the party. Then I realized none had. I've out lived 2 groups of friends!" When her traveling companion passed away she was affected the most because without her, there were no longer memories shared by another.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What were the birds doing with power tools?
> It's probably good someone took them all away.
> A Snowy owl with a circular saw doesn't bear thinking about.


I think the local woodpecker was having trouble with his beak


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What were the birds doing with power tools?
> It's probably good someone took them all away.
> A Snowy owl with a circular saw doesn't bear thinking about.


Could have been a chainsaw mouseacre!


----------



## spud's_mum

Woo! 50g!!!


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Woo! 50g!!!
> View attachment 137217


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Thank you Gillian, she had a good innings as we say.
> Lola is fine we had a visit to the vet on Monday because I was concerned that her good leg was giving her trouble but the vet thought it was just the imbalance with her shorter leg. (Posted in Health thread) I was going to go back to request an xray to be sure but she seems back to her usual self now,
> Glad to hear Oli and you are OK


Great to hear Lola is fine now. Take good care of her; she's very cute: GOD bless.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Woo! 50g!!!
> View attachment 137217


I have been trying to weigh Lola on my bathroom scales recently but he won't stay on them long enough for me to get a reading. I will have to try putting him in or something. I think he is about 6-7 lbs now.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Great to hear Lola is fine now. Take good care of her; she's very cute: GOD bless.


I just realised I called him 'her' again, I really should change his name. Maybe to Iolo (pronounced Yolo) - a Welsh name.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I have been trying to weigh Lola on my bathroom scales recently but he won't stay on them long enough for me to get a reading. I will have to try putting him in or something. I think he is about 6-7 lbs now.


I put Joe in a washing up bowl on the scales to weigh him. He's 3.4kg now


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I just realised I called him 'her' again, I really should change his name. Maybe to Iolo (pronounced Yolo) - a Welsh name.


So it's a 'he?' Time to change ITS name, if so. Yolo is a nice name for a tort.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Could have been a chainsaw mouseacre!


Or a ratchett power screwdriver.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I have been trying to weigh Lola on my bathroom scales recently but he won't stay on them long enough for me to get a reading. I will have to try putting him in or something. I think he is about 6-7 lbs now.


Spud sits very nice and still when I weigh him  
Such a good boy (or girl)


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> So it's a 'he?' Time to change ITS name, if so. Yolo is a nice name for a tort.


I know people say torts can't hear but he definitely stops in his tracks when I call his name and looks around, so Iolo is as close as I can get to Lola, Mind you he would probably answer (or not) to anything!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night everyone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy knows her name for sure, but it maybe vibration as much as sound or even tone of voice.
If she's being naughty and I say "Tid-gy!" in a loud deep voice, she will stop and wander innocently off, if I say " Good girl, Tidgy, in a higher pitch, she will look up at me and sometimes stretch out. I have about six commands that I use, which I'm sure she has learned, though no one much will believe it, I suppose.


Lyn W said:


> I know people say torts can't hear but he definitely stops in his tracks when I call his name and looks around, so Iolo is as close as I can get to Lola, Mind you he would probably answer (or not) to anything!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night everyone!


Night-night matey.
see you tomorrow.


----------



## spud's_mum

My dog doesn't respond to monty much but when I call spud, monty comes running to me.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or a ratchett power screwdriver.


Maybe even a pelt sander?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> My dog doesn't respond to monty much but when I call spud, monty comes running to me.


Hmmm, confused pet syndrome, I fear.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night everyone!


Goodnight Abdulla hope all is well with you now.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm, confused pet syndrome, I fear.


I'm wondering if it's jealousy as when ever I walk over to spuds enclosure monty comes running and wants fuss. 

Of course, I love him just as much as ever.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I know people say torts can't hear but he definitely stops in his tracks when I call his name and looks around, so Iolo is as close as I can get to Lola, Mind you he would probably answer (or not) to anything!


To be quite honest, I don't believe everything I hear from people. However, this I remember we studied: torts do not hear but only feel vibrations. Now, since I've had Oli, I 've somewhat confirmed that they don't hear: I'd call 'Oli' even SHOUT, but there'd be no reaction whatsoever. If they do hear, hope Oli isn't....deaf!! And don't forget there'd ALWAYS be contradicting info, unless we talk of mathematics where 1+1=2.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night everyone!


Good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> To be quite honest, I don't believe everything I hear from people. However, this I remember we studied: torts do not hear but only feel vibrations. Now, since I've had Oli, I 've somewhat confirmed that they don't hear: I'd call 'Oli' even SHOUT, but there'd be no reaction whatsoever. If they do hear, hope Oli isn't....deaf!! And don't forget there'd ALWAYS be contradicting info, unless we talk of mathematics where 1+1=2.


They have ears and can hear, Gillian, though not on the same frequencies as us, mostly, and it is not their best sense.
I will send you the science of it by PM, to show how 1+1 might equal roughly 2.


----------



## spud's_mum

So I always take pics of spud eating.
What should I take pics of him doing next? You must get bored of the same pics


----------



## taza

Momof4 said:


> I'm so ready to open a beer! Holiday weekends seems to justify drinking in the afternoon.
> 
> We just decided a couple of hours ago that we may rip out our bedroom carpet and put Pergo down! Yay!! My dogs ruin the real wood so we are going with a laminate.


Bamboo laminate holds up very well to pets.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> So I always take pics of spud eating.
> What should I take pics of him doing next? You must get bored of the same pics


Bungee jumping?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Bungee jumping?


 *looks up bungee jumping sessions for tortoises... Finds nothing*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> So I always take pics of spud eating.
> What should I take pics of him doing next? You must get bored of the same pics


Never.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> So I always take pics of spud eating.
> What should I take pics of him doing next? You must get bored of the same pics


Scuba-diving?


----------



## spud's_mum

just found this cute pic of spud...
I have no idea how that plastic leaf is holding him up.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They have ears and can hear, Gillian, though not on the same frequencies as us, mostly, and it is not their best sense.
> I will send you the science of it by PM, to show how 1+1 might equal roughly 2.


Please do. BUT.....there's NO 'roughly' in a subject AS CLEAR AS MATHEMATICS! In fact, this is the reason it was my favourite subject: NO 'maybe/probably/ROUGHLY' and the rest. Know what I mean? 
Adam.....is this another one of YOUR 'jokes?'


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Scuba-diving?


I'd prefer not to drown him in the process of taking a good pic...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 137226
> just found this cute pic of spud...
> I have no idea how that plastic leaf is holding him up.


Super pic.
Silly tort.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 137226
> just found this cute pic of spud...
> I have no idea how that plastic leaf is holding him up.


Check he hasn't pulled the branch down, secured it with rope and is about to cut it to catapult himself out of his enclosure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Please do. BUT.....there's NO 'roughly' in a subject AS CLEAR AS MATHEMATICS! In fact, this is the reason it was my favourite subject: NO 'maybe/probably/ROUGHLY' and the rest. Know what I mean?
> Adam.....is this another one of YOUR 'jokes?'


No, I'll get round to it, science isn't a joke, but it's not always as simple as 1+1, we still guess a bit, based on research and understanding as far as it has been taken.
It's often theoretical, rather than absolute.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Check he hasn't pulled the branch down, secured it with rope and is about to cut it to catapult himself out of his enclosure.


Now that, I would love to see.
Brilliant, Lyn, brilliant.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Check he hasn't pulled the branch down, secured it with rope and is about to cut it to catapult himself out of his enclosure.


...it's fine by me as long as he wears a helmet, dodges the dog and goes back by lights off time lol


----------



## spud's_mum

...just chillin'


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 137226
> just found this cute pic of spud...
> I have no idea how that plastic leaf is holding him up.


Such an adorable picture-GOD bless.
NO....I disagree with Adam: tort is CUTE, not silly.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 137227
> ...just chillin'


So.......SWEET!


----------



## mike taylor

My son and I are catfishing right now . It's funny we always bring a off shore rod and set it up like that guy from river monsters . Never know we may catch the big one some day.


----------



## Lyn W

mike taylor said:


> My son and I are catfishing right now . It's funny we always bring a off shore rod and set it up like that guy from river monsters . Never know we may catch the big one some day.


...not if it catches you first! Good luck though.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

I am back again. So busy! Trying to catch up on everyones lives, but that is impossible. We just had a huge hail storm go through. Kinda scary for a few minutes. Now lightning is flashing one after another. I received the letter I have been waiting for today. My divorce will be final on July 21st. Although I don't think anyone here even knew I was married. haha Hope everyone is doing well. Turbo is getting huge!! I will have to post some new pics of him.


----------



## Gillian M

Donna/Turbo said:


> I am back again. So busy! Trying to catch up on everyones lives, but that is impossible. We just had a huge hail storm go through. Kinda scary for a few minutes. Now lightning is flashing one after another. I received the letter I have been waiting for today. My divorce will be final on July 21st. Although I don't think anyone here even knew I was married. haha Hope everyone is doing well. Turbo is getting huge!! I will have to post some new pics of him.


Welcome back!


----------



## Momof4

We are ripping up carpet in our master!! Yay!!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Momof4 said:


> We are ripping up carpet in our master!! Yay!!


I would love to do that and put hardwood down!!


----------



## Elohi

Heyyyyyyyy guys!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> I am back again. So busy! Trying to catch up on everyones lives, but that is impossible. We just had a huge hail storm go through. Kinda scary for a few minutes. Now lightning is flashing one after another. I received the letter I have been waiting for today. My divorce will be final on July 21st. Although I don't think anyone here even knew I was married. haha Hope everyone is doing well. Turbo is getting huge!! I will have to post some new pics of him.


Yeyy, pics please.
Glad you're back, you joined about the same time as me, so we're the same generation.
Hope the divorce is good news, if you see what i mean.


----------



## Lyn W

Donna/Turbo said:


> I am back again. So busy! Trying to catch up on everyones lives, but that is impossible. We just had a huge hail storm go through. Kinda scary for a few minutes. Now lightning is flashing one after another. I received the letter I have been waiting for today. My divorce will be final on July 21st. Although I don't think anyone here even knew I was married. haha Hope everyone is doing well. Turbo is getting huge!! I will have to post some new pics of him.


Welcome back and would congratulations be in order for your divorce? Hope it hasn't been too painful for you.


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> My son and I are catfishing right now . It's funny we always bring a off shore rod and set it up like that guy from river monsters . Never know we may catch the big one some day.



Why do you need a rod when you have four perfectly good hands between the two of you?


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> We are ripping up carpet in our master!! Yay!!



Are y'all putting the laminate down yourselves?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Donna/Turbo said:


> My divorce will be final on July 21st.


Mine may have an arbitration date set by then…


----------



## Abdulla6169

I can't sleeeeeeeeeeep.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> I can't sleeeeeeeeeeep.


I would offer to sing you a lullaby but that would only have all the neighbourhood cats joining in which would keep everyone awake!
How are you Abdulla?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> I can't sleeeeeeeeeeep.


Reminds me of a country song…

I've been up all night, and I can't sleep,
Been thinking 'bout you, and I cant eat. 
I tried to go outside, but it started to rain, so I'm sitting here in tears calling yer name…

I know you wanted some of the lyrics.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Reminds me of a country song…
> 
> I've been up all night, and I can't sleep,
> Been thinking 'bout you, and I cant eat.
> I tried to go outside, but it started to rain, so I'm sitting here in tears calling yer name…
> 
> I know you wanted some of the lyrics.


Is there a video for this song or something ?


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mine may have an arbitration date set by then…


What is arbitration? Sounds horrible.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> I would offer to sing you a lullaby but that would only have all the neighbourhood cats joining in which would keep everyone awake!
> How are you Abdulla?


I'm fine... 
I should drink some water.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm fine...
> I should drink some water.


Better off pouring it in your ears if Lyn and Ken start singing at you.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm fine...
> I should drink some water.


That's what people tell me when I sing


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Is there a video for this song or something ?


Not that I know of. It's Hank 3, Hank Williams, jr.'s sons song. It may have been one of his grand-daddy's songs though originally.


----------



## DawnH

Some is practicing his birthday walk...


Shhhhhhhh...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Donna/Turbo said:


> What is arbitration? Sounds horrible.


Ok Donna, you've a pm.


----------



## Yvonne G

Um-m-m...Dawn...you know that's a Christmas tree, right? Birthday hats usually have whoop-de-doos or candles, etc.


----------



## Lyn W

DawnH said:


> Some is practicing his birthday walk...
> 
> 
> Shhhhhhhh...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 137232


Definitely looks like he's strutting his stuff to me


----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> Um-m-m...Dawn...you know that's a Christmas tree, right? Birthday hats usually have whoop-de-doos or candles, etc.



Double duty I guess. LOL The kids are totally giving me a hard time because I made him a Christmas tree birthday hat. *sigh*


----------



## DawnH

He likes it. He told me. Ever since I put it on him he's walking around like he knows he's the king...

(I'm not done just yet... We still have four days till his official birthday.)

Shhhhhhh...


----------



## Lyn W

Well as much as I enjoy everyone's company it's time for me to hit the hay - and hope it doesn't hit me back. So I bid you all adieu and see you tomorrow.
Take care - keep smiling
Night night


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> Some is practicing his birthday walk...
> 
> 
> Shhhhhhhh...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 137232



lol very cute!


----------



## DawnH

I cannot even tell you how many times I have hollered out "MY BALLS KEEP FALLING OFF!!" My neighbor stuck his head over the fence to ask if I was okay...lol Oops!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> Double duty I guess. LOL The kids are totally giving me a hard time because I made him a Christmas tree birthday hat. *sigh*


Well, I think it's rather lovely.
Why not a star on a birthday hat?
Apart from the fact it makes it look like a Christmas tree.


----------



## DawnH

Lyn W said:


> Well as much as I enjoy everyone's company it's time for me to hit the hay - and hope it doesn't hit me back. So I bid you all adieu and see you tomorrow.
> Take care - keep smiling
> Night night



Night Lyn!! Have a great one tomorrow!


----------



## Lyn W

DawnH said:


> Night Lyn!! Have a great one tomorrow!


You too


----------



## DawnH

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I think it's rather lovely.
> Why not a star on a birthday hat?
> Apart from the fact it makes it look like a Christmas tree.



He's a star in his mama's eyes. It's only fitting.


----------



## Jacqui

I was taken out to supper by my two youngest and had my oldest daughter stop by for a minute.


----------



## Jacqui

My oldest daughter made me a flag from paint stir sticks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well as much as I enjoy everyone's company it's time for me to hit the hay - and hope it doesn't hit me back. So I bid you all adieu and see you tomorrow.
> Take care - keep smiling
> Night night


Night night.
Sleep tight.


----------



## Jacqui

Now they are buying fireworks. Sitting here realizing they have gotten some here at this same stand since they were very young.


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> I cannot even tell you how many times I have hollered out "MY BALLS KEEP FALLING OFF!!" My neighbor stuck his head over the fence to ask if I was okay...lol Oops!



How funny!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Um-m-m...Dawn...you know that's a Christmas tree, right? Birthday hats usually have whoop-de-doos or candles, etc.



But it has a big #2 on it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sounds as if Gillian may have gotten some sleep tonight. Well, last night for her.


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> Are y'all putting the laminate down yourselves?




Yes. It's super easy! It's all prepped and ready to lay in the morning.


----------



## mike taylor

jaizei said:


> Why do you need a rod when you have four perfectly good hands between the two of you?


Because I like my hands and don't want them ripped off . haha


----------



## Elohi

DawnH said:


> He likes it. He told me. Ever since I put it on him he's walking around like he knows he's the king...
> 
> (I'm not done just yet... We still have four days till his official birthday.)
> 
> Shhhhhhh...
> 
> View attachment 137233


Omg that's a handsome sulcata.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Why is it when I try to view DawnH pictures I get a fractured image like this?


----------



## Elohi

Does this one work?


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Elohi

I just ate a TON of lemon pound cake frozen yogurt. It was my dinner and dessert hahaha.


----------



## Elohi

Where did everyone go?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wisconsin for beer and cheese, apparently.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm here. Thanks Monica. That worked perfectly. I'm watching The PBR on CBSSports Network as I said I would be. LOL.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Anyone else watching? Or going to watch at the least, “Unfinished Business"? Come on anyone?


----------



## Elohi

I'm sitting in my room getting pummeled by a preschooler. She's hyper and I'm tired. Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I'm sitting in my room getting pummeled by a preschooler. She's hyper and I'm tired. Lol


And likely alittle bloated from lemon pudding stuff?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And likely alittle bloated from lemon pudding stuff?


LOL I may be at some point but dayam it was good!


----------



## Elohi

Hopefully not too much since I have to compete in a parent relay race at Jadalyn's Monday swim meet.

I'd like to fit into my suit without looking like I ate a watermelon lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I'd like to fit into my suit without looking like I ate a watermelon lol.


People would wonder about a due date. Lol. I forgot about tomorrow's swim-meet. Good luck to you and your team.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Is there a video for this song or something ?


These are the lyrics complete Abdulla. Likely an old gospel song that Hank has turned into a country rebel tune. 

i like the lyric, “I've been thinking about you and I cant eat." Made me think of you folks fasting.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Happy July 4 to those of you on t'other side of the Atlantic


----------



## Yvonne G

UGH! Fireworks! I hate what the animals have to go through. Thank goodness Misty isn't gun shy.


----------



## Yvonne G

So I can't sleep. It's too hot in here and my ceiling fan isn't pushing enough air towards my bed to be helpful. I come out to the computer, thinking some of you would keep me company, and what do I find? No one is here. I sent a few spammers to spammer hell and now I'm here all alone. Just me and my computer. Wa-a-a-a-a! Guess I'll go eat worms.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm here. Falling asleep as it were.


----------



## Yvonne G

Of course you are...now that I'm ready to go try to sleep again.


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> So I can't sleep. It's too hot in here and my ceiling fan isn't pushing enough air towards my bed to be helpful. I come out to the computer, thinking some of you would keep me company, and what do I find? No one is here. I sent a few spammers to spammer hell and now I'm here all alone. Just me and my computer. Wa-a-a-a-a! Guess I'll go eat worms.


Well, at least you did your good duty of the day. Send those spammers away quick. I'm going to try to sleep now.


----------



## taza

You guys were up late. I just got up to go to work!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

taza said:


> You guys were up late. I just got up to go to work!


HAHAHAHA! I'm finally in bed ready to turn out the light.


----------



## JoesMum

For Adam: Beaucoup de fromage Francais


----------



## spud's_mum

Hi guys, just woke up
How are you all?

There was a storm last night so I couldn't sleep as the lightning was lighting up my room. 
Now I'm rather tired


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Independence Day to all American Friends where ever you are - have a great July 4th!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi guys, just woke up
> How are you all?
> 
> There was a storm last night so I couldn't sleep as the lightning was lighting up my room.
> Now I'm rather tired


Morning Spud's mum - we had a big storm too just as I was going to bed but I love them - in small doses! Really cleared the air.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Morning Spud's mum - we had a big storm too just as I was going to bed but I love them - in small doses! Really cleared the air.


I like it AFTER storms but I hate storms when I'm trying to sleep. 
Lightning petrifies me!
And the lightning was lighting up my room each strike last night.


----------



## spud's_mum

...nice sunny day for spud to have breakfast outside today


----------



## JoesMum

Big storms for us in Kent too. We had to be up at 5am to get to the Eurtunnel. Having coffee in Calais now


----------



## Gillian M

Elohi said:


> Heyyyyyyyy guys!


Hi! Hope you're well.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> ...nice sunny day for spud to have breakfast outside today


It's still very cloudy and damp here, so poor Lola is confined to barracks unless it brightens up - mind you he doesn't like to be out long - keeps wandering back into his room in the house.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Big storms for us in Kent too. We had to be up at 5am to get to the Eurtunnel. Having coffee in Calais now


How lovely! I am still in my PJs having coffee in my living room.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! Hope you're well.


Good morning Gillian, hope all is well with you and Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> I can't sleeeeeeeeeeep.


Good morning. Did you manage to get some sleep last night? Worried? Take it easy Abdulla, though I know that words are easy, particularly for those of us living in the......Middle East.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Gillian, hope all is well with you and Oli.


Good morning Lyn. So far so good. 

A...heat wave is on its way to the region. 'You're most welcome, but may GOD help those fasting' I thought. How's the weather back there?

So have you made up your mind as far as Lola's name is oncerned?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It's still very cloudy and damp here, so poor Lola is confined to barracks unless it brightens up - mind you he doesn't like to be out long - keeps wandering back into his room in the house.


It's not that cold out from what I can see. Most torts will be fine outside by now for a while if they have had opportunity to bask already.


----------



## spud's_mum

Spud says good morning to every one in the TFO


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Lyn. So far so good.
> 
> A...heat wave is on its way to the region. 'You're most welcome, but may GOD help those fasting' I thought. How's the weather back there?
> 
> So have you made up your mind as far as Lola's name is oncerned?


We have something of a heatwave this week, but nothing compared to what you have to endure. That seems to have ended for now and changeable weather on the way. It's very grey here today and cooler than it has been which is great for me but not Lola. No not made my mind up about his name yet, will give it some more thought.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> We have something of a heatwave this week, but nothing compared to what you have to endure. That seems to have ended for now and changeable weather on the way. It's very grey here today and cooler than it has been which is great for me but not Lola. No not made my mind up about his name yet, will give it some more thought.


I'm no good with names but:
Bowser
Sheldon 
Hercules 
... That's all I got  lol


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It's not that cold out from what I can see. Most torts will be fine outside by now for a while if they have had opportunity to bask already.


Yes it is warm enough and he will be out a bit later for a change of scene while I'm busy catching up on my housework.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm no good with names but:
> Bowser
> Sheldon
> Hercules
> ... That's all I got  lol


Maybe Hobo as he was homeless when I got him and wandering in a field, or a Welsh name -Taffy, Iolo, not really given it a lot of thought yet.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> We have something of a heatwave this week, but nothing compared to what you have to endure. That seems to have ended for now and changeable weather on the way. It's very grey here today and cooler than it has been which is great for me but not Lola. No not made my mind up about his name yet, will give it some more thought.


Temperature is expected to reach a maximum of 33 degrees Celcius in Amman today. I thought of taking Oli for a 'walk' but then though: 'It's a bit too hot' or am I mistaken? Ok, torts do like hot weather-just as much as I do-but the SUN here is BOILING HOT. Know what I mean?

Let us know please once you choose a name. Sorry, I'm NO good at names, otherwise I would have helped you.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 137272
> Spud says good morning to every one in the TFO


Looks like he's wondering where breakfast is!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Looks like he's wondering where breakfast is!


Yeah... I'm off to the shop soon to get him I nice spring mix to go with his weeds and some lambs lettuce (his favourite).

I'm already having a bad day.
I tried I fix the hose and attach the pipe to the nosle. When I finally did it I turned it on, started watering my plants and the end came off and water squirted all over my face and clothes. So I tried again. 
Now I am soaking wet. ,


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Looks like he's wondering where breakfast is!


A cute pic-GOD bless.
Come on Lyn...give the poor thing something to eat, don't be mean! Or is he meant to be fasting? (Joking, ok?)


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> A cute pic-GOD bless.
> Come on Lyn...give the poor thing something to eat, don't be mean! Or is he meant to be fasting? (Joking, ok?)


Oh don't worry, he will get his food as soon as I can be bothered to trudge I the shops. I'll give him a dandelion while he waits.

I wouldn't be able to make him fast, he ends up eating the substrate (or me) when he gets hungry


See^ lol


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> A cute pic-GOD bless.
> Come on Lyn...give the poor thing something to eat, don't be mean! Or is he meant to be fasting? (Joking, ok?)


Lola already has his breakfast and doing the rounds looking for other plates I leave for him to find.
No he's not 'fasting' - as he is a tortoise maybe be would be 'slowing' instead.


----------



## Lyn W

....and talking of housework I had better get a move on. So I will see you all later. Have a great morning or in Gilian's case afternoon!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Lola already has his breakfast and doing the rounds looking for other plates I leave for him to find.
> No he's not 'fasting' - as he is a tortoise maybe be would be 'slowing' instead.


Lyn, I hope my last alert didn't upset/offend you did it? If so: SORRY. Was joking as I mentioned.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> ....and talking of housework I had better get a move on. So I will see you all later. Have a great morning or in Gilian's case afternoon!


Thaks Lyn. Enjoy your day.


----------



## spud's_mum

I'm back with good for spud! 
A mixed leaf salad containing:
Apollo lettuce,
Lollo rosso (have no idea what that is),
Butter head lettuce

I also got done watercress

All this will go along with weeds


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Lyn, I hope my last alert didn't upset/offend you did it? If so: SORRY. Was joking as I mentioned.


Not at all Gillian! You have nothing to apologise for so please don't worry It is very hard to offend me!

This afternoon is going to be sunny and hot so I am going shopping now so that I can get back asap to let Lola enjoy the sun.

See you later.


----------



## JoesMum

Now enjoying wonderfully fresh seafood for lunch


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Not at all Gillian! You have nothing to apologise for so please don't worry It is very hard to offend me!
> 
> This afternoon is going to be sunny and hot so I am going shopping now so that I can get back asap to let Lola enjoy the sun.
> 
> See you later.


Glad to hear that it's HARD TO OFFEND YOU. 

I too am planning to take Oli for the usual walk when the sun cools down a little bit.


----------



## jaizei

Breakfast of champions


I should make an instagram


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Happy Fourth of July!


----------



## Jacqui

I am off to check the flea market. So much more fun when you have either money to spend or company (or both). Oh well, I need the exercise.


----------



## DawnH

Crushed. Woke up to find that my best friend passed away in his sleep last night. We adopted him 4 years ago, he was scheduled to be euthanized due to his older age, host of medical issues and "lack of interest." 

RIP Kaiser. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers. So many tears...


----------



## JoesMum

So sorry to hear this.  RIP little one. I'm sure Kaiser has gone to a better place.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's a beautiful picture...a nice remembrance for you. I like that he took the hard decision out of your hands and went peacefully on his own. So very, very hard to lose them.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good afternoon Jacjui, hope you're all well.


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> Crushed. Woke up to find that my best friend passed away in his sleep last night. We adopted him 4 years ago, he was scheduled to be euthanized due to his older age, host of medical issues and "lack of interest."
> 
> RIP Kaiser. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers. So many tears...
> 
> View attachment 137280



Dawn, big hugs to you 
RIP Kaiser.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning! 
Slept horrible last night. Our mattress is in the living room floor and I just couldn't sleep well. The dogs were kinda at a loss too since they sleep with us. 
Time to work on the floor some more after my coffee! 
Happy 4th peeps!


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> Crushed. Woke up to find that my best friend passed away in his sleep last night. We adopted him 4 years ago, he was scheduled to be euthanized due to his older age, host of medical issues and "lack of interest."
> 
> RIP Kaiser. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers. So many tears...
> 
> View attachment 137280



*hugs* Sorry for your loss, but glad that he took the awful decision to put him down away from you.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning all. Waking up at 4:00 AM also. Happy 4th and be safe everyone.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Jacjui, hope you're all well.



I am indeed!


----------



## bouaboua

DawnH said:


> Crushed. Woke up to find that my best friend passed away in his sleep last night. We adopted him 4 years ago, he was scheduled to be euthanized due to his older age, host of medical issues and "lack of interest."
> 
> RIP Kaiser. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers. So many tears...
> 
> View attachment 137280


I'm so sorry for your loss. Best wishes! ! ! !

RIP Kaiser


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> Slept horrible last night. Our mattress is in the living room floor and I just couldn't sleep well. The dogs were kinda at a loss too since they sleep with us.
> Time to work on the floor some more after my coffee!
> Happy 4th peeps!



Ahhh indoor camping.


----------



## Jacqui

Last night was so much fun watching my little ones shooting off their fireworks.

Little ones being in their 20s.


----------



## Jacqui

I have a love for those metal art animals and of course there are a lot of them here at the flea market. I have it narrowed down to a beautiful peacock, two butterflies that balance and move in the breeze and of course a tortoise.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Jacqui! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Jacqui! ! ! !



Good morning! What are your plans for the day?


----------



## Lyn W

DawnH said:


> Crushed. Woke up to find that my best friend passed away in his sleep last night. We adopted him 4 years ago, he was scheduled to be euthanized due to his older age, host of medical issues and "lack of interest."
> 
> RIP Kaiser. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers. So many tears...
> 
> View attachment 137280


So very sorry for your loss. You gave him 4 more years of being loved and cared for than he would have had and what a lovely way to go - just to quietly slip away in his sleep. RIP Kaiser. Take care Dawn.


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Now enjoying wonderfully fresh seafood for lunch



That sounds yummy!


----------



## JoesMum

Just had the sad news that my best friend's Dad has passed away. He was 88 and admitted to hospital with pneumonia on Thursday. I have known the family since I was a teenager. 

My friend's 90 year old Mum is in bits; they were married for nearly 70 years. 

Wish I could be in Yorkshire to support her. She's an only child and been my big sister for nearly 40 years.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! What are your plans for the day?


Stay home, do nothing. But one of my daughter will come to hang with us. 

Do nothing, is my way of holiday!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Just had the sad news that my best friend's Dad has passed away. He was 88 and admitted to hospital with pneumonia on Thursday. I have known the family since I was a teenager.
> 
> My friend's 90 year old Mum is in bits; they were married for nearly 70 years.
> 
> Wish I could be in Yorkshire to support her. She's an only child and been my big sister for nearly 40 years.



So sorry for you, your friend and her Mum Wow! 70 years together that really is a lifetime, I hope his wife and your friend can take comfort in the fact that he's not suffering anymore. I know you were expecting it but it's still sad when another link to your childhood disappears, and I'm sure your friend knows you would be there for her if you could. Take care.


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Just had the sad news that my best friend's Dad has passed away. He was 88 and admitted to hospital with pneumonia on Thursday. I have known the family since I was a teenager.
> 
> My friend's 90 year old Mum is in bits; they were married for nearly 70 years.
> 
> Wish I could be in Yorkshire to support her. She's an only child and been my big sister for nearly 40 years.



Atleast she knows you are there for her, even if you can not go to her side.


----------



## Jacqui

Boy today is turning into a very sad day for several of our forum family.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Stay home, do nothing. But one of my daughter will come to hang with us.
> 
> Do nothing, is my way of holiday!



No fireworks?


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting here watching the parade go by. Been years since I have done that.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Sitting here watching the parade go by. Been years since I have done that.


We were at football practice the other day and Noah saw the cheerleaders and said "look dad, parade girls"


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> We were at football practice the other day and Noah saw the cheerleaders and said "look dad, parade girls"




That a boy


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Just had the sad news that my best friend's Dad has passed away. He was 88 and admitted to hospital with pneumonia on Thursday. I have known the family since I was a teenager.
> 
> My friend's 90 year old Mum is in bits; they were married for nearly 70 years.
> 
> Wish I could be in Yorkshire to support her. She's an only child and been my big sister for nearly 40 years.




Hugs to you. Death is always tough. I feel bad for your friends Mum. I can't imagine how hard it is for her after 70 yrs.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I have a love for those metal art animals and of course there are a lot of them here at the flea market. I have it narrowed down to a beautiful peacock, two butterflies that balance and move in the breeze and of course a tortoise.



Once you get them home and in place, we expect to see lots of pictures! (It's a Forum rule, you know?)


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Just had the sad news that my best friend's Dad has passed away. He was 88 and admitted to hospital with pneumonia on Thursday. I have known the family since I was a teenager.
> 
> My friend's 90 year old Mum is in bits; they were married for nearly 70 years.
> 
> Wish I could be in Yorkshire to support her. She's an only child and been my big sister for nearly 40 years.



So sad...especially for the wife of 70 years. Can you imagine? I wish you could be there for support too, but I'm sure she understands and appreciates the thought.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Stay home, do nothing. But one of my daughter will come to hang with us.
> 
> Do nothing, is my way of holiday!



After being in China for such a long time this last trip, I totally understand the 'do nothing' mystique.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yu


JoesMum said:


> View attachment 137271
> 
> For Adam: Beaucoup de fromage Francais


Yum! Yum! Yummedy- yum!
Heaven!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Boy today is turning into a very sad day for several of our forum family.


And it's tough to “like" the post, when in reality pushing the like button is a showing of support. Like a virtual hug of sorts…


----------



## spud's_mum

Just made this lol


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> After being in China for such a long time this last trip, I totally understand the 'do nothing' mystique.


But just can't wait to see you next weekend! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

It will be a very long trip for you and Irene, however, I'm sure you're really going to enjoy it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Last night when I went out to make sure all the animals were tucked away I found SO on his side up against the fence. The fence, being where it was, kept him from tipping all the way over onto his back. He was trying to climb the box turtle fence again, and broke the boards - AGAIN - but fell over. He must have been there a long time because there were two pretty deep holes in the dirt where his one front leg and one back let were trying to grasp purchase to turn himself back over. I was able to gently pull him towards me and gently lay him back on the ground. Now today he's very depressed. He won't come out of his house. He wouldn't take his strawberries and calcium (and he's a real big pig).

I don't know what he thinks is inside the box turtle enclosure that he needs to get in there. Today I'm going to see about putting up a taller, more sturdy fence in that corner.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Last night when I went out to make sure all the animals were tucked away I found SO on his side up against the fence. The fence, being where it was, kept him from tipping all the way over onto his back. He was trying to climb the box turtle fence again, and broke the boards - AGAIN - but fell over. He must have been there a long time because there were two pretty deep holes in the dirt where his one front leg and one back let were trying to grasp purchase to turn himself back over. I was able to gently pull him towards me and gently lay him back on the ground. Now today he's very depressed. He won't come out of his house. He wouldn't take his strawberries and calcium (and he's a real big pig).
> 
> I don't know what he thinks is inside the box turtle enclosure that he needs to get in there. Today I'm going to see about putting up a taller, more sturdy fence in that corner.


Girls... or other torts that need sending away. Hope the new fence succeeds


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Once you get them home and in place, we expect to see lots of pictures! (It's a Forum rule, you know?)



I think I am going with the peacock. I can take pictures, just can not download them.


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> Just made this lol
> View attachment 137292



That's adorable!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I have a love for those metal art animals and of course there are a lot of them here at the flea market. I have it narrowed down to a beautiful peacock, two butterflies that balance and move in the breeze and of course a tortoise.



Can't wait to see it!! Glad you're enjoying yourself


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> But just can't wait to see you next weekend! ! !



green with envy at the two of you.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Last night when I went out to make sure all the animals were tucked away I found SO on his side up against the fence. The fence, being where it was, kept him from tipping all the way over onto his back. He was trying to climb the box turtle fence again, and broke the boards - AGAIN - but fell over. He must have been there a long time because there were two pretty deep holes in the dirt where his one front leg and one back let were trying to grasp purchase to turn himself back over. I was able to gently pull him towards me and gently lay him back on the ground. Now today he's very depressed. He won't come out of his house. He wouldn't take his strawberries and calcium (and he's a real big pig).
> 
> I don't know what he thinks is inside the box turtle enclosure that he needs to get in there. Today I'm going to see about putting up a taller, more sturdy fence in that corner.



The grass is always greener.  Just go you were able to get him back off the fence.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Afternoon, oh TFO family.
Hope everyone has a great day.
Special 4th of July greetings for all our friends in the USA.
All my best wishes to Dawn for the loss of her beautiful friend, Kaiser.
And to Joe's Mum and her friend's family for their loss too.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> It will be a very long trip for you and Irene, however, I'm sure you're really going to enjoy it.


All for a good cause, Irene and I are excited. to meet some of the member and torts! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Now it is on to enjoying a delicious pulled pork sandwich. While getting the sandwich, I got to say hello to my oldest daughter who was helping serve. Her bf's family has one of those huge smokers and sell to the public. Today was to raise money for the old movie theater.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all! After being up much too late with Yvonne last night,(meant to sound like that) I've managed to drag myself out of the bedroom at last. I would have thought my buddy would have woke me sooner, but no! He seemed a bit peeved that his slumber was disturbed in the first place.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Last night when I went out to make sure all the animals were tucked away I found SO on his side up against the fence. The fence, being where it was, kept him from tipping all the way over onto his back. He was trying to climb the box turtle fence again, and broke the boards - AGAIN - but fell over. He must have been there a long time because there were two pretty deep holes in the dirt where his one front leg and one back let were trying to grasp purchase to turn himself back over. I was able to gently pull him towards me and gently lay him back on the ground. Now today he's very depressed. He won't come out of his house. He wouldn't take his strawberries and calcium (and he's a real big pig).
> 
> I don't know what he thinks is inside the box turtle enclosure that he needs to get in there. Today I'm going to see about putting up a taller, more sturdy fence in that corner.


SO just want to make sure you are not boring on the 4th! ! !haha~~


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all! After being up much too late with Yvonne last night,(meant to sound like that) I've managed to drag myself out of the bedroom at last. I would have thought my buddy would have woke me sooner, but no! He seemed a bit peeved that his slumber was disturbed in the first place.
> View attachment 137297



It is a holiday, so he thought you both needed to sleep in.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> SO just want to make sure you are not boring on the 4th! ! !haha~~


A very happy, safe and sane 4th to us all. Remember the meaning “Red Coats go back on home! We don't want to pay you yer taxes anymore!"
Today in town is the annual “4th of July antiques sale on the sidewalks" I had entertained the idea of last couple of days, but I'm thinking now it's likely be shutting down about the time I found parking. LOL So it goes.


----------



## Moozillion

DawnH said:


> He likes it. He told me. Ever since I put it on him he's walking around like he knows he's the king...
> 
> (I'm not done just yet... We still have four days till his official birthday.)
> 
> Shhhhhhh...
> 
> View attachment 137233


LOVE IT!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Here is a way to see life .


----------



## DawnH

I would feel remiss if I didn't let you all get to know Kaiser (and thus myself) a bit better. I don't post too much personal stuff but he really was more than "just a dog." 

Thanks for all the sweet words and most of all thank you for letting me share his story...

https://www.facebook.com/CookiesforKaiser?ref=bookmarks


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> SO just want to make sure you are not boring on the 4th! ! !haha~~



Steven: You should know - I'm never 'boring'. Bored sometimes, yes, but never boring!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Gillian! You around?


----------



## Gillian M

DawnH said:


> Crushed. Woke up to find that my best friend passed away in his sleep last night. We adopted him 4 years ago, he was scheduled to be euthanized due to his older age, host of medical issues and "lack of interest."
> 
> RIP Kaiser. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers. So many tears...
> 
> View attachment 137280


Regret to have just read about Kaiser. Patience Dawn. This is life I'm afraid.

Believe me I've been thinking about you since you said you were to visit an elderly lady living alone.


----------



## spud's_mum

Hi all, how's your day been?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Steven: You should know - I'm never 'boring'. Bored sometimes, yes, but never boring!!


OK. 

Correction. You are not bored on the 4th! ! !!


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi all, how's your day been?


Somewhat mixed. Relaxing with Wimbledon before bedtime now


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well the sidewalk thing is on til 6:00 so I'm gonna head to town. Worse that could happen is I meet someone, right? Speaking of town, check this out, 
http://theculturetrip.com/north-ame...he-10-most-beautiful-towns-on-the-west-coast/ 
Yup! That's town at number 10!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well the sidewalk thing is on til 6:00 so I'm gonna head to town. Worse that could happen is I meet someone, right? Speaking of town, check this out,
> http://theculturetrip.com/north-ame...he-10-most-beautiful-towns-on-the-west-coast/
> Yup! That's town at number 10!


Looks like we need to come for a visit someday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Looks like we need to come for a visit someday.


Wish you could, my friend, wish you could.


----------



## JoesMum

Right, the last match at Wimbledon has finally finished. It's 10.30pm and I have been up since 5am... I think it's time for bed.

Tomorrow... the in-laws. Wish me luck


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Right, the last match at Wimbledon has finally finished. It's 10.30pm and I have been up since 5am... I think it's time for bed.
> 
> Tomorrow... the in-laws. Wish me luck


Good luck.
And good night.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Made it to town. I've decided while here to update my phones operating system. So I'm sitting on my truck dripping rivers of sweat while this update drags its sorry *** to a conclusion. And I'm not seeing any sidewalk antiques booths either. Maybe it just got too freakin hot and everyone with any common sense has left to their air conditioned houses, I on the other hand did the complete opposite of course. And I'm feeling a little out of my element, all the cars and trucks here in town are washed and with the shine they've got going, I'm thinking waxed as well. Mine on the other hand hasn't been washed since the last good rain we had better than 30 days ago.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Update complete. Heading towards the carbon based, bipeds I see in the distance. At the least I'll be able to drop in somewhere along the way for a cold beer. Wish me luck folks. 
Signed,
Stranger in a strange land


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well the sidewalk sale, unbeknownst to me, was cancelled. I did interact with some folks packing up their parking lot sale. Then strolled in pursuit of a cold beer. Go figure most places are closed as it's the Fourth of July for crying out loud! Here I got all gussied up to sit on a bench in the shade, across the street from a van that has Barbie dolls glued all over it! I kid you not. Its advertising a website 
http://thebarbielady.com
Enter at your own risk. 

Sure, all the little specialist coffee shops are open, but no cold beer. Lots of people driving and looking at the van which is refreshing, their not looking in my direction.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well the sidewalk sale, unbeknownst to me, was cancelled. I did interact with some folks packing up their parking lot sale. Then strolled in pursuit of a cold beer. Go figure most places are closed as it's the Fourth of July for crying out loud! Here I got all gussied up to sit on a bench in the shade, across the street from a van that has Barbie dolls glued all over it! I kid you not. Its advertising a website
> http://thebarbielady.com
> Enter at your own risk.
> 
> Sure, all the little specialist coffee shops are open, but no cold beer. Lots of people driving and looking at the van which is refreshing, their not looking in my direction.


That sucks. Why was it canceled?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And England finish third in the women's world cup, beating Germany 1-0 after extra time.
Good performance from our girls.
Good luck USA tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll try to indiscreetly take a picture of the van. I'm afraid though, you won't see the fine details of the barbies glued to the rooftop.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'll try to indiscreetly take a picture of the van. I'm afraid though, you won't see the fine details of the barbies glued to the rooftop.
> View attachment 137361


Hmmmm.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> That sucks. Why was it canceled?


No idea. The parking lot folks said its the third year in a row they've canceled. I asked if it's going to be done at a later date and was told its the Fourth of July event so I guess there's next year.


----------



## leigti

Sounds like they need to give it up. If they canceled three years in a row they obviously don't want to do it too bad.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's a small town. They hang a banner across Main Street advertising it. Sometimes things like this just keep breathing from traditional values. Our parking meters still take pennies for 7 minute increments.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's a small town. They hang a banner across Main Street advertising it. Sometimes things like this just keep breathing from traditional values.


Huh? I think the heat is getting to me I didn't quite understand that statement.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Night everyone! 






Almost forgot, happy 4th of July everyone.  You guys have to be proud because frankly, you've created a great nation....


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well the sidewalk sale, unbeknownst to me, was cancelled. I did interact with some folks packing up their parking lot sale. Then strolled in pursuit of a cold beer. Go figure most places are closed as it's the Fourth of July for crying out loud! Here I got all gussied up to sit on a bench in the shade, across the street from a van that has Barbie dolls glued all over it! I kid you not. Its advertising a website
> http://thebarbielady.com
> Enter at your own risk.
> 
> Sure, all the little specialist coffee shops are open, but no cold beer. Lots of people driving and looking at the van which is refreshing, their not looking in my direction.



 
Good news is you got out of the house!


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 137376


I like both way anyhow! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 137376



lol!


----------



## Jacqui

Has this day just dragged for anybody else?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Night everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot, happy 4th of July everyone.  You guys have to be proud because frankly, you've created a great nation....



Sweet of you to say. I happen to agree with you.


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy, how did the project go today?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kelly had to go to work and the guys I WAS motorcycle riding to the beach with stood me up.
So I'm drinking one of the maybe three beers that I drink annually and I'm going to try to sleep.
But GREAT TAP DANCING LORD it is noisy outside! !


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Has this day just dragged for anybody else?


Nope..........I got more then I bargain for. My younger daughter want to have DimSum for lunch. And my friend are coming over for dinner, that they called just 10 minutes ago. 

Somewhat excited day. It's all good. it's all good.

What? Jeff are not home????


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I keep hearing what is almost certainly an automatic, weapon like an AK47.
I do hope the idiots aren't shooting up in the air again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Boy. 
The British didn't fire that many rounds!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yep.
A police car just drove by twice with his lights off.....
Ahh, Happy birthday America!
And good night tortoise friends.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Kathy, how did the project go today?



It's going good! We are about 3/4 done! Still installing. 
The new furniture comes tomorrow that we ordered today. 
Baseboards will be installed later. 

We see fireworks from our driveway so my BFF is stopping buy to watch soon.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As my idol Dave Letterman would say
“Agh, the Fourth of July. Combining two of Americans favorites, beer and explosives!"


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kathy, I so enjoyed my time in town. You have no idea what good that really was. And as I was wrapping up a fun living with tortoises story, a gal I've known for a few years walked in, saw me , and said, “Hey Cowboy Ken, how are the tortoises?" Brought the house down. It couldn't have played out better even if it had been a setup. She was confused but was quickly brought up to speed. All in all a good day


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Providing the way for a comfortable silencing of chat is my honor. Thank you everyone for your continued support. LOL


----------



## mike taylor

Nothing like the loud popping and the smell of gun powder fueled freedom in the air! Happy 4th !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Been busy today.
My turn to kill chat I think.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ava is kinda doped up on Xanax. She is very gun shy. She understands in her limited ways.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And England finish third in the women's world cup, beating Germany 1-0 after extra time.
> Good performance from our girls.
> Good luck USA tomorrow.


You mean they didn't score in themselves???


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nothing too extraordinary here in my neck of the woods. We've got some local enthusiast that regularly target shoot down at their place about 1/4 mile away, but even they are keeping a low profile tonight. Only an occasional shot or two to break the sounds of birds chirping as they setup for the night…well that and those blasted kids down the road going up and down the hillside on their quads, over and over and over again!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here are our fireworks for the night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here are our fireworks for the night
> View attachment 137390


Much better.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm watching the movie “Jupiter Ascending " is it just me or is this movie full on crap?


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kathy, I so enjoyed my time in town. You have no idea what good that really was. And as I was wrapping up a fun living with tortoises story, a gal I've known for a few years walked in, saw me , and said, “Hey Cowboy Ken, how are the tortoises?" Brought the house down. It couldn't have played out better even if it had been a setup. She was confused but was quickly brought up to speed. All in all a good day



Wish I could have spend time with you. I know we would had a blast!


----------



## Elohi

Hey all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Howdy Monica. How's things?
Yes Kathy, I concur. We'd have had a blast is right. Did you get the pm?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kathy, you'd said getting out would be good for me, and not that I ever doubted you, you were so right.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy Monica. How's things?
> Yes Kathy, I concur. We'd have had a blast is right. Did you get the pm?


Things are well. How are you my friend? 
I got to sleep in a little, I took my big kids for a driving lesson today, had tacos for lunch, and had dinner and fireworks with our friends just down the street. 
People are still launching big poppers so it's a little hard to get to sleep. 






I should have taken video but I got a chuckle out of Mia pushing this watermelon several feet because it was in her way lol.


----------



## Elohi

And I got a haircut like a week ago that I just love. I don't have to fix it. Just wash, condition, comb, and go. Boom. Done. 
I am not a fan of spending more than a few minutes fixing my hair. The older I get the more annoying I find it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You're pushing 2:00am right? That is a little extreme. I can here some low, deep booms from far off towns, but nothing is really going on out here which is fine. And Ava got to be stoned for the night just to celebrate it would seem. She was whining to go out earlier so we went and she heard those booms and did a kinda wobble zigzag in the general direction of them sorta half barking. I called her back to the house and she went straight to her bed and crashed for the night. 
I love how attentive the girls are with their driving. Wish they could keep that, you know?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Just wash, condition, comb, and go. Boom. Done. I am not a fan of spending more than a few minutes fixing my hair. The older I get the more annoying I find it.


That made me laugh.


----------



## spud's_mum

Guys who remembers my bike situation?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

spudthetortoise said:


> Guys who remembers my bike situation?


Raising hand


----------



## spud's_mum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Raising hand


We'll my little bro is gunna lend me the money  yeyaaaa


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You're pushing 2:00am right? That is a little extreme. I can here some low, deep booms from far off towns, but nothing is really going on out here which is fine. And Ava got to be stoned for the night just to celebrate it would seem. She was whining to go out earlier so we went and she heard those booms and did a kinda wobble zigzag in the general direction of them sorta half barking. I called her back to the house and she went straight to her bed and crashed for the night.
> I love how attentive the girls are with their driving. Wish they could keep that, you know?



My daughter is a fabulous driver. It's impressive. My son makes me want to throw the car in park and make him walk home. He just wants to talk smack and do 10 over the speed limit. 
His dad will be paying his insurance.....


----------



## Elohi

And YEP, getting close to 2am.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

spudthetortoise said:


> We'll my little bro is gunna lend me the money  yeyaaaa


You best make good on the debt to him or I'll send my tortoises over seas to slap you around some. All that and congratulations! It's got to be a great feeling. If your little brother asks will you let him ride it to the store for instance ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> My daughter is a fabulous driver. It's impressive. My son makes me want to throw the car in park and make him walk home. He just wants to talk smack and do 10 over the speed limit.
> His dad will be paying his insurance.....


I saw that friends in the car with teenagers is as distracting for them as something huge that I can't remember and the accident rate is way off balance as well. Now aren't you glad I gave you all that happy stuff to think on?


----------



## JoesMum

Elohi said:


> My daughter is a fabulous driver. It's impressive. My son makes me want to throw the car in park and make him walk home. He just wants to talk smack and do 10 over the speed limit.
> His dad will be paying his insurance.....


My car insurance is low priced on condition a black box was fitted that tracks driving... notably speed, excessive acceleration/deceleration and time of day (not allowed between 11pm and 6am) I can see what's happened online. We have another car that they're not insured to drive that we can use out of hours so the restrictions on mine aren't so harsh.

If the kids ( son aged 19 and daughter 22) and I drive well, the cost goes down. Otherwise I have to pay extra. They both know that if the cost goes up, they have to pay... it never has.


----------



## spud's_mum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You best make good on the debt to him or I'll send my tortoises over seas to slap you around some. All that and congratulations! It's got to be a great feeling. If your little brother asks will you let him ride it to the store for instance ?


No chance. Knowing him he will break it an we will have to buy another.
Oh and I will pay it back  
But it will take me about 4 months but he said he didn't mind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> No chance. Knowing him he will break it an we will have to buy another.
> Oh and I will pay it back
> But it will take me about 4 months but he said he didn't mind.


Congrats.
Where on Earth did your little sibling get the money from? 
And good morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning my fellow weed gatherers.
Have a relaxing and fun Sunday, people.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Congrats.
> Where on Earth did your little sibling get the money from?
> And good morning.


Birthdays... Christmas... He saves it


----------



## spud's_mum

soppy dog


----------



## Lyn W

A late good morning to you all, Hope everyone is OK.
Lola is enjoying some sun and warmth in the garden before the rain hits us and we actually managed a good 5 hours yesterday after the initial greyness.

I sat crossed legged on his grass for a while and he came tootling over which I thought was very sweet, but then he started to barge into me, got under my knee and actually tried to lift it with his shell. So I got the message that he wasn't too happy I was on his patch and wanted me out!

Honestly after everything I do for him he is so ungrateful!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A late good morning to you all, Hope everyone is OK.
> Lola is enjoying some sun and warmth in the garden before the rain hits us and we actually managed a good 5 hours yesterday after the initial greyness.
> 
> I sat crossed legged on his grass for a while and he came tootling over which I thought was very sweet, but then he started to barge into me, got under my knee and actually tried to lift it with his shell. So I got the message that he wasn't too happy I was on his patch and wanted me out!
> 
> Honestly after everything I do for him he is so ungrateful!!


Wifey does the same to me.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO.
> 
> View attachment 137401


Morning, Steven, have a good day yourself.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly had to go to work and the guys I WAS motorcycle riding to the beach with stood me up.
> So I'm drinking one of the maybe three beers that I drink annually and I'm going to try to sleep.
> But GREAT TAP DANCING LORD it is noisy outside! !



Sorry you got stood up.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Nope..........I got more then I bargain for. My younger daughter want to have DimSum for lunch. And my friend are coming over for dinner, that they called just 10 minutes ago.
> 
> Somewhat excited day. It's all good. it's all good.
> 
> What? Jeff are not home????



Your day sounds like it was nice.  No Jeff was home earlier in the week to get his pills. Will be back in two weeks for his Drs. He was in IL for two days waiting for a load.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Boy.
> The British didn't fire that many rounds!



May be why they lost.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 137386



That is so pretty!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Nothing like the loud popping and the smell of gun powder fueled freedom in the air! Happy 4th !



I could do without the noise, but love the smell and sights of fireworks.


----------



## Jacqui

It may be over cast, but it is nice day starting out here. Even Corgi, one of my Chi dogs, got to play with his friend. JoJo's owner had surgery about a month ago and the two dog boys had not been getting to see each other. They are so fun to watch.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning everybody!


----------



## Jacqui

Wonder what Noel is up to. I do not recall seeing here the last couple of days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Good morning everybody!


Morning, Jacqui.


----------



## JoesMum

Cheese for lunch 


Happy days


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> OK.
> 
> Correction. You are not bored on the 4th! ! !!


What about today? It's the 5th.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Cheese for lunch
> View attachment 137428
> 
> Happy days



Hi. Wait till Adam sees that.....CHEESE while he's fasting!!


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Cheese for lunch
> View attachment 137428
> 
> Happy days



So which one of those is your favorite?


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Cheese for lunch
> View attachment 137428
> 
> Happy days


Everybody is mentioning cheese today and I'm fasting!
Looks a lovely selection there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Wait till Adam sees that.....CHEESE while he's fasting!!


Spot on, Gillian.
And good afternoon to you.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Everybody is mentioning cheese today and I'm fasting!
> Looks a lovely selection there.


Brie de Meaux, camembert, roquefort, goat (the ash covered one) and an unidentified cow's milk cheese that looked interesting.


----------



## Gillian M

Hi everyone. Beware......I had a good night's sleep last night and hope each and every one of you did as well. 

BUT.....when I don't get enough sleep.....


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Spot on, Gillian.
> And good afternoon to you.


Good afternoon, Adam. How did you like that comment? 

Still fasting? How are Wifey and Tidgy?


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> So which one of those is your favorite?


Ooh that's difficult. They're all so different. Roquefort is a gorgeous blue cheese. The ash coated goat is a favourite too. 

Goats cheeses vary a lot in flavour and texture, this one's quite smooth with a sharp little kick.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon Gillian.


Hello Jacqui.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey does the same to me.


Now that I can understand!
How are you Adam? All set to return to your bald ibises?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Ooh that's difficult. They're all so different. Roquefort is a gorgeous blue cheese. The ash coated goat is a favourite too.
> 
> Goats cheeses vary a lot in flavour and texture, this one's quite smooth with a sharp little kick.


The ash covered goat doesn't sound as nice as it probably tastes,
They should ban smoking in the cheese factory.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Now that I can understand!
> How are you Adam? All set to return to your bald ibises?


Good afternoon Lyn. Made your mind up for a name or are you still undecided? If you haven't made your mind up, how about looking for pets names on the net? (Just a suggestion).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon, Adam. How did you like that comment?
> 
> Still fasting? How are Wifey and Tidgy?


Exactly right, Gillian.
Still fasting, wifey hasn't woken up since we got back much and Tidgy is currently having a kip before I drag her outside for some sun again.
I'm busy trying to identify one of the fossils I brought back from my latest trip.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Brie de Meaux, camembert, roquefort, goat (the ash covered one) and an unidentified cow's milk cheese that looked interesting.


Yum, yum, yummmy!
Yum.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning all. Slept well too, although once awake, for a few minutes I was confused as to what day it was. Once Baxter reminded me that it was Wednesday, all is good. Lol.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Gillian, I think I am going to have to wait to think of a name until I finish school - 2 more weeks to go!!!!
I have too many other things on my mind at the moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Now that I can understand!
> How are you Adam? All set to return to your bald ibises?


Tomorrow evening, but it's more tortoise related this time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The ash covered goat doesn't sound as nice as it probably tastes,
> They should ban smoking in the cheese factory.


It is delicious.
As is smoked cheese.
Obviously cheese factories are one of the few places left where smoking is encouraged.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning all. Slept well too, although once awake, for a few minutes I was confused as to what day it was. Once Baxter reminded me that it was Wednesday, all is good. Lol.


Morning, Ken.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian, I think I am going to have to wait to think of a name until I finish school - 2 more weeks to go!!!!
> I have too many other things on my mind at the moment.


Stick with Lola, it's a great name.
And you'll confuse him if you change it.
And, more importantly, me.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Stick with Lola, it's a great name.
> And you'll confuse him if you change it.
> And, more importantly, me.


Me too, I still can't get the he/she bit right


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tomorrow evening, but it's more tortoise related this time.


What is the native tortoise over there?


----------



## bouaboua

Gillian Moore said:


> What about today? It's the 5th.


That will be at the mercy of SO.......................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What is the native tortoise over there?


Testudo graeca graeca is the most common, but we also have Testudo graeca marrokensis up north and Testudo graeca soussensis in the south, which is the one I'm interested in at the moment.


----------



## tortdad

JoesMum said:


> Ooh that's difficult. They're all so different. Roquefort is a gorgeous blue cheese. The ash coated goat is a favourite too.
> 
> Goats cheeses vary a lot in flavour and texture, this one's quite smooth with a sharp little kick.


Ash covered goat cheese sounds gross but your description of the taste sounds delicious. I want some now


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Testudo graeca graeca is the most common, but we also have Testudo graeca marrokensis up north and Testudo graeca soussensis in the south, which is the one I'm interested in at the moment.


Hope you have good luck with that and come back without more cuts and bruises this time.
Is Tidgy a graeca graeca ?


----------



## JoesMum

tortdad said:


> Ash covered goat cheese sounds gross but your description of the taste sounds delicious. I want some now


It's a very fine layer of ash. You're not really aware of it -certainly not as a texture


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hope you have good luck with that and come back without more cuts and bruises this time.
> Is Tidgy a graeca graeca ?


Yes, or at least I believe so, it's often hard to tell the three sub-species apart.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It's a very fine layer of ash. You're not really aware of it -certainly not as a texture



We have a mining museum a bit further North called Big Pit. It is an old coal mine that you can go down in the cage to experience what the miners had to put up with. 
The Blaenafon Cheddar Company produce a cheese called Pwll Mawr (Big Pit) which they leave in a room at the bottom of it to mature.
I wonder if that is coated with coal dust? I will have to buy some next time I'm there to see.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, or at least I believe so, it's often hard to tell the three sub-species apart.


I bet she appreciates your efforts for her 'family'


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, or at least I believe so, it's often hard to tell the three sub-species apart.


Did you ask Chris?
He helped me figure out my tort's family. He's a Syrian Greek tort.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Did you ask Chris?
> He helped me figure out my tort's family. He's a Syrian Greek tort.


Hi Abdulla how are you?
That's a very clever thing for a Syrian Greek tort to do!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We have a mining museum a bit further North called Big Pit. It is an old coal mine that you can go down in the cage to experience what the miners had to put up with.
> The Blaenafon Cheddar Company produce a cheese called Pwll Mawr (Big Pit) which they leave in a room at the bottom of it to mature.
> I wonder if that is coated with coal dust? I will have to buy some next time I'm there to see.


And post some to me.
Not had that, as far as I recall.


----------



## Lyn W

Did you notice my new avatar? That was taken last summer. Lola is in a 35cm saucer there, but I have to buy him a bigger one as the only way he can stretch out his rear legs now is if he rests the front ones on the edge - he looks really funny when he does that - as if he is just chilling at the side of the pool watching the world go by. Pity my camera is caput.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I bet she appreciates your efforts for her 'family'


Hmmmm.
I think she would be happy if she were the only tortoise in the world.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Did you ask Chris?
> He helped me figure out my tort's family. He's a Syrian Greek tort.


Did ask Chris on a thread in the Greek section.
He never replied.
I've looked at thousands of torts here and visited the regions of the type localities and the variation within them is massive, including overlapping with each other. I'm not sure myself whether the three subspecies is justified, maybe just one would be more accurate.
Too busy and lazy to research it in enough detail though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Did you notice my new avatar? That was taken last summer. Lola is in a 35cm saucer there, but I have to buy him a bigger one as the only way he can stretch out his rear legs now is if he rests the front ones on the edge - he looks really funny when he does that - as if he is just chilling at the side of the pool watching the world go by. Pity my camera is caput.


Very pink avatar.
yes it's certainly very noticeable.
I like it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did ask Chris on a thread in the Greek section.
> He never replied.
> I've looked at thousands of torts here and visited the regions of the type localities and the variation within them is massive, including overlapping with each other. I'm not sure myself whether the three subspecies is justified, maybe just one would be more accurate.
> Too busy and lazy to research it in enough detail though.


..................at the end of the day what does it matter really she's still your gorgeous girl.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very pink avatar.
> yes it's certainly very noticeable.
> I like it.


Does it look pink to you? It's a terracotta saucer so should be more orangey. But never mind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ..................at the end of the day what does it matter really she's still your gorgeous girl.


Quite, and I doubt she's too bothered one way or the other, but I'm fairly sure she's a graeca graeca due to her geography.
Though she still doesn't know the capital of Liberia.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Does it look pink to you? It's a terracotta saucer so should be more orangey. But never mind.


Pinkey, pink panther pink.
Pink.
Very.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pinkey, pink panther pink.
> Pink.
> Very.


Are you wearing sunglasses? Either that or the colour on your laptop (?) or your eyes needs adjusting


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Does it look pink to you? It's a terracotta saucer so should be more orangey. But never mind.


Pink is a great color. 
I think the pic is amazing. It just took me a few seconds to recognize you tho.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Are you wearing sunglasses? Either that or the colour on your laptop (?) or your eyes needs adjusting


.......or rose tinted spectacles?


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Pink is a great color.
> I think the pic is amazing. It just took me a few seconds to recognize you tho.


Oh that's not me - that's Lola! I'm far less photogenic!
Does it look pink to you too Abdulla?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Are you wearing sunglasses? Either that or the colour on your laptop (?) or your eyes needs adjusting


Tis pink.
Indubitably.
@AbdullaAli 
Quelle couleur, mon amis?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Oh that's not me - that's Lola! I'm far less photogenic!
> Does it look pink to you too Abdulla?


It's pink, but it's obviously a saucer...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .......or rose tinted spectacles?


Grease stained perhaps, but never wear sunglasses, yeuch.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> It's pink, but it's obviously a saucer...


Well pink is my least favourite colour - I will have to edit the pic.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Well pink is my least favourite colour - I will have to edit the pic.


Post the pic on chat and I'll edit it for you. 
I enjoy editing photos.... Plus, I'm bored


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well pink is my least favourite colour - I will have to edit the pic.


Well, I like it.
You could make Lola turquoise, I suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Post the pic on chat and I'll edit it for you.
> I enjoy editing photos.... Plus, I'm bored


And replace Lola with a nice portion of Wensleydale.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And replace Lola with a nice portion of Wensleydale.


You and your cheese! You should call yourself Wallace and change Tidgy's name to Gromit.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Post the pic on chat and I'll edit it for you.
> I enjoy editing photos.... Plus, I'm bored


If you would like to pop over Abdulla I have some recording sheets for school that I have to do, but instead of nice easy box ticking we have to colour them and quite honestly I have better things to do with my time so I would love a helping hand. (No pink involved though the colour this year is green!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You and your cheese! You should call yourself Wallace and change Tidgy's name to Gromit.


Tempted, but Tidgy doesn't like the name Gromit.


----------



## tortdad

Lyn W said:


> Well pink is my least favourite colour - I will have to edit the pic.


It's pink for me too


----------



## Lyn W

tortdad said:


> It's pink for me too


Well it must be my eyes need adjusting!
I know I can often see more than I can have but thought my colour was ok.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> If you would like to pop over Abdulla I have some recording sheets for school that I have to do, but instead of nice easy box ticking we have to colour them and quite honestly I have better things to do with my time so I would love a helping hand. (No pink involved though the colour this year is green!)


*walks away _slowly_*


----------



## tortdad

Lyn W said:


> Well it must be my eyes need adjusting!
> I know I can often see more than I can have but thought my colour was ok.


For me it's like super duper pink. 

Maybe it's like that stupid dress everyone was talking about a few months back.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> *walks away _slowly_*


AW! I bet you're really good at colouring in too!


----------



## tortdad

Lyn W said:


> AW! I bet you're really good at colouring in too!



He can stay within the lines and everything. 

His last drawing is still on the refrigerator with 3 gold stars on it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I was right, Lyn was wrong!
Ner, ner na ner ner!
Thanks, Kevin.
(I'll pay you later).


tortdad said:


> It's pink for me too


----------



## Lyn W

tortdad said:


> He can stay within the lines and everything.
> 
> His last drawing is still on the refrigerator with 3 gold stars on it.


I knew he was talented but that really is clever for his age


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was right, Lyn was wrong!
> Ner, ner na ner ner!
> Thanks, Kevin.
> (I'll pay you later).



Later......that wasn't the deal man!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I see it as clearly PINK Lynn. Adam being as I'm an American, I expect my kickbacks now or all future aid shipments will be redirected.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Later......that wasn't the deal man!


Oooops!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I see it as clearly PINK Lynn. Adam being as I'm an American, I expect my kickbacks now or all future aid shipments will be redirected.


Righto.
Duly noted and passed to wifey to deal with and get the blame.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> That will be at the mercy of SO.......................



SO has been very depressed since his accident. I got him to come out of the shed this a.m. and eat a bit of Mazuri, however, he also left quite a bit and went back into the shed. He NEVER leaves any food. I hope it's just depression, and not something physically wrong from being on his side for so long.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tempted, but Tidgy doesn't like the name Gromit.


I don't know..........Gromit Graeca (Graeca) has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Oh that's not me - that's Lola! I'm far less photogenic!
> Does it look pink to you too Abdulla?



Not Ab, but responding anyway - I thought it looked pink until you explained that it was a terra cotta saucer. Then I realized it was orange, but the reflection off the water made it look pink. Nice picture either way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> SO has been very depressed since his accident. I got him to come out of the shed this a.m. and eat a bit of Mazuri, however, he also left quite a bit and went back into the shed. He NEVER leaves any food. I hope it's just depression, and not something physically wrong from being on his side for so long.


My bet is just sulking.
Certainly hope so.


----------



## Elohi

Good morning friends.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't know..........Gromit Graeca (Graeca) has a nice ring to it.


Sounds like an excuse for not having any money to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> Good morning friends.


Good morning.
Hope you are well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Anyone have any guesses to the origin? It's seems to have been made by individual tapping into the tin,(?) then the shading put on. It's very beautiful and one of my favorites.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Not Ab, but responding anyway - I thought it looked pink until you explained that it was a terra cotta saucer. Then I realized it was orange, but the reflection off the water made it look pink. Nice picture either way.


Tis pink, but I can't afford to pay anyone else for saying so, my money's all tied up in Greek banks.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Good morning friends.


Morning Monica. So about what time did things mellow out your way last night? Any idea, or did you just drift off not realizing it?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tis pink, but I can't afford to pay anyone else for saying so, my money's all tied up in Greek banks.


Oh crap!
So sorry for your loss...


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> SO has been very depressed since his accident. I got him to come out of the shed this a.m. and eat a bit of Mazuri, however, he also left quite a bit and went back into the shed. He NEVER leaves any food. I hope it's just depression, and not something physically wrong from being on his side for so long.


Hopefully it just scared him and he will come round. I don't know much about physiology of torts so apologies if I'm way off mark but is he drinking?
How would you hydrate a big tort if he won't take himself to his pool?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> my money's all tied up in Greek banks.


I'm not greedy. I'll take 60 euros a day over the next 5 days. You'll be fine! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Anyone have any guesses to the origin? It's seems to have been made by individual tapping into the tin,(?) then the shading put on. It's very beautiful and one of my favorites.
> View attachment 137450


Wouldn't like to get any more specific than Indian.
Dead nice though.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Anyone have any guesses to the origin? It's seems to have been made by individual tapping into the tin,(?) then the shading put on. It's very beautiful and one of my favorites.
> View attachment 137450



Looks east Indian to me.


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Anyone have any guesses to the origin? It's seems to have been made by individual tapping into the tin,(?) then the shading put on. It's very beautiful and one of my favorites.
> View attachment 137450


It looks like it's from India/Pakistan to me. They make a lot to of that sort of thing


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Hopefully it just scared him and he will come round. I don't know much about physiology of torts so apologies if I'm way off mark but is he drinking?
> How would you hydrate a big tort if he won't take himself to his pool?



I just have to hope that he drinks when he needs to. I used to have a nice depression filled with water, but they've grown too big for it, so now I have two big water bowls. The bowls require filling every day, so it's either evaporating at a tremendous rate or they're drinking. The bowls hold about two gallons each.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Anyone have any guesses to the origin? It's seems to have been made by individual tapping into the tin,(?) then the shading put on. It's very beautiful and one of my favorites.
> View attachment 137450


I would say Indian or that part of the world too - beautiful - and pink.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> beautiful - and pink.


HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I just have to hope that he drinks when he needs to. I used to have a nice depression filled with water, but they've grown too big for it, so now I have two big water bowls. The bowls require filling every day, so it's either evaporating at a tremendous rate or they're drinking. The bowls hold about two gallons each.


Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Oh crap!
> So sorry for your loss...


Not really, the bit i had tied up in Greece was relocated long ago.
I just needed an excuse for not having any money.
As did they.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wouldn't like to get any more specific than Indian.
> Dead nice though.


Where's Bea when needed? After I've finished my pb&j I'll take a picture of the frame. It's all inlaid with a very nice repeating pattern.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nonny nonny.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Where's Bea when needed? After I've finished my pb&j I'll take a picture of the frame. It's all inlaid with a very nice repeating pattern.


She was here earlier.
@Moozillion 
Kashmir?
It's very interesting, not seen one quite like that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As promised, pb&j in belly, shots of the inlaid frame.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning Monica. So about what time did things mellow out your way last night? Any idea, or did you just drift off not realizing it?


I ended up falling asleep out of nowhere really quick like LOL. We had to put Dexter (the min pin) in the garage because he was restless and wouldn't stop whining. The darkness of the garage seemed to help.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm so glad Misty isn't gun shy. All the big booms and little cracklings didn't faze her in the least.


----------



## Yvonne G

But I'm very glad the season is over for another year. I really worry about my stupid neighbors setting my house on fire with their carelessness.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Anyone have any guesses to the origin? It's seems to have been made by individual tapping into the tin,(?) then the shading put on. It's very beautiful and one of my favorites.
> View attachment 137450


It could be Turkish going on the stringed instrument and not much else.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> But I'm very glad the season is over for another year. I really worry about my stupid neighbors setting my house on fire with their carelessness.


We have the same problem here every 5th November and New Years Eve and in the run up to both. I like watching fireworks I just don't see the need for the huge booms you get these days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not with a bang, with a whimper.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not with a bang, with a whimper.


That's me!

I also hate those lanterns that have become popular at parties now.
They are pretty but they are dangerous and cause fires in built up areas, forests and dry farmland.
and the remains of them when they land can hurt animals.

Oh - I'm on my soap box now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Be careful!
Soap boxes are highly inflammable too.


----------



## tortdad

Lyn W said:


> That's me!
> 
> I also hate those lanterns that have become popular at parties now.
> They are pretty but they are dangerous and cause fires in built up areas, forests and dry farmland.
> and the remains of them when they land can hurt animals.
> 
> Oh - I'm on my soap box now!





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Be careful!
> Soap boxes are highly inflammable too.


 And you could fall off


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning all. Slept well too, although once awake, for a few minutes I was confused as to what day it was. Once Baxter reminded me that it was Wednesday, all is good. Lol.



Baxter is real helpful, huh.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> Does it look pink to you? It's a terracotta saucer so should be more orangey. But never mind.



Comes off a bit pinkish on my phone. Still very nice.


----------



## Lyn W

tortdad said:


> And you could fall off


.............but while I'm still there - I also hate balloon races for charity - they are also a hazard to farm and wild animals,( not the charities the balloons)
Phew I feel better for that - rant over!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> SO has been very depressed since his accident. I got him to come out of the shed this a.m. and eat a bit of Mazuri, however, he also left quite a bit and went back into the shed. He NEVER leaves any food. I hope it's just depression, and not something physically wrong from being on his side for so long.



*fingers crossed* and positive thoughts.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> That's me!
> 
> I also hate those lanterns that have become popular at parties now.
> They are pretty but they are dangerous and cause fires in built up areas, forests and dry farmland.
> and the remains of them when they land can hurt animals.
> 
> Oh - I'm on my soap box now!



Are you talking about the ones that float away?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .............but while I'm still there - I also hate balloon races for charity - they are also a hazard to farm and wild animals,( not the charities the balloons)
> Phew I feel better for that - rant over!


I think animals are a hazard to balloon races.
I would be most upset if my balloon was eaten by a goat.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> .............but while I'm still there - I also hate balloon races for charity - they are also a hazard to farm and wild animals,( not the charities the balloons)
> Phew I feel better for that - rant over!



I have not seen this and imagine it is with those little balloons. Here we race little plastic ducks.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> We have the same problem here every 5th November and New Years Eve and in the run up to both. I like watching fireworks I just don't see the need for the huge booms you get these days.


I love it. 
It's just amazing how it makes the still, late-night air rattle....


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> Are you talking about the ones that float away?


yes - the ones with candles in and wire frames supporting the paper. I saw one land on a car bonnet last year, it marked the paintwork.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I have not seen this and imagine it is with those little balloons. Here we race little plastic ducks.


Yeah, but they don't fly very well.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> yes - the ones with candles in and wire frames supporting the paper. I saw one land on a car bonnet last year, it marked the paintwork.


We set them in the desert sometimes.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think animals are a hazard to balloon races.
> I would be most upset if my balloon was eaten by a goat.


You'd have to wait for the droppings to find out how far away the goat was to see if you'd won.


----------



## JoesMum

We are talking about helium filled balloons that you might use at a party. People buy a ticket and it's attached to a balloon and then all the balloons are released. The ticket has a return address on it and asks the finder to post it back saying where they found it. The ticket/balloon that travels furthest wins a prize. 

I hate the practice too. The burst balloons are easily ingested by land or marine animals. It's just a way of adding more plastic litter to the environment


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> We set them in the desert sometimes.


Hopefully - don't suppose they can do much damage there unless eaten by a camel or some other desert living creature.


----------



## Abdulla6169

JoesMum said:


> We are talking about helium filled balloons that you might use at a party. People buy a ticket and it's attached to a balloon and then all the balloons are released. The ticket has a return address on it and asks the finder to post it back saying where they found it. The ticket/balloon that travels furthest wins a prize.
> 
> I hate the practice too. The burst balloons are easily ingested by land or marine animals. It's just a way of adding more plastic litter to the environment


Sounds fun....
But it's bad so I'll resist the urge to go and try it....


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Sounds fun....
> But it's bad so I'll resist the urge to go and try it....


Please do or you'll have to sit on the naughty chair.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> yes - the ones with candles in and wire frames supporting the paper. I saw one land on a car bonnet last year, it marked the paintwork.


My neighbor did a few last fourth. I thought they were beautiful as long as they did not come down in my yard. This year, they were illegal.. I wonder if there was any way they could be tethered down.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> My neighbor did a few last fourth. I thought they were beautiful as long as they did not come down in my yard. This year, they were illegal.. I wonder if there was any way they could be teethered down.


Some shops have stopped selling them for environmental reasons but a lot of our 'Pound' shops still sell them. I would love to see them made illegal here.


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> We are talking about helium filled balloons that you might use at a party. People buy a ticket and it's attached to a balloon and then all the balloons are released. The ticket has a return address on it and asks the finder to post it back saying where they found it. The ticket/balloon that travels furthest wins a prize.
> 
> I hate the practice too. The burst balloons are easily ingested by land or marine animals. It's just a way of adding more plastic litter to the environment



never have saw this done.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> We set them in the desert sometimes.



I would bet that could be an awesome sight.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> never have saw this done.


People here also do it just to celebrate or in memory of someone it's crazy really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You'd have to wait for the droppings to find out how far away the goat was to see if you'd won.


Actually, that's a really good plan.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, that's a really good plan.


I have to get back to my colouring in now - I was only going to take a short break - about 2 hours ago!
You lot are a bad influence!
May see you later.
If not tomorrow and if I don't catch you Adam (which I won't as I've left my daps in school)
have a good safe trip.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hopefully - don't suppose they can do much damage there unless eaten by a camel or some other desert living creature.


It would serve the camel right.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It would serve the camel right.


Now don't go force feeding them to the poor things,
Bye for now all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to get back to my colouring in now - I was only going to take a short break - about 2 hours ago!
> You lot are a bad influence!
> May see you later.
> If not tomorrow and if I don't catch you Adam (which I won't as I've left my daps in school)
> have a good safe trip.


I'll colour in some fossil diagrams as a show of unity.
See you soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Now don't go force feeding them to the poor things,
> Bye for now all


Poor things, they're all psychopathic.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poor things, they're all psychopathic.


Well so would you be if you looked like that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Baxter is real helpful, huh.


Always! He's the baddest, toughest cat on the property but once in my room, where he knows all other cats are banned, he turns into such the buddy! As soon as he jumps on the bed he starts kneading and purring. When I leave this “battle zone" he comes with me. I'm only concerned that all his life he has only known this place, out in the middle of nowhere, where the neighbors slow as they pass so cats can cross the dirt road at their leisure.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Well so would you be if you looked like that.


I edited your photo.... I hope your not offended, because I seriously have nothing to do:



Anyways, see you soon!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian, I think I am going to have to wait to think of a name until I finish school - 2 more weeks to go!!!!
> I have too many other things on my mind at the moment.


Good evening Lyn, hope you and your tort (I'm going to say 'your tort' till you make up your mind as per the name), are both fine.

Goodness! Another TWO WEEKS? I thought you'd finished work, and that holidays began.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn, hope you and your tort (I'm going to say 'your tort' till you make up your mind as per the name), are both fine.
> 
> Goodness! Another TWO WEEKS? I thought you'd finished work, and that holidays began.


In England and Wales the state (government) schools don't break up for the holidays until quite late in July. They then take 6 weeks holiday returning in the first week of September

Fee paying independent schools take longer holidays and many will be breaking up about now. Scottish schools break up earlier too, but they go back in late August


----------



## spud's_mum

I just found spud on his back. 
I flipped him over Slowly and he went of to bed (it's his normal time for bed)
I it worried so I gave him some lettuce and he munched away (still where he sleeps) and no he's asleep.

I'm really worried about him 
I don't know how long he was on his back, do you think he will be okay?!


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> I just found spud on his back.
> I flipped him over Slowly and he went of to bed (it's his normal time for bed)
> I it worried so I gave him some lettuce and he munched away (still where he sleeps) and no he's asleep.
> 
> I'm really worried about him
> I don't know how long he was on his back, do you think he will be okay?!


Yes he will be fine. I am sure. I have had some bad scares with Joe over the years, but he rarely flips these days... in fact I am pretty sure he hasn't flipped for more than 5 years now despite being an accomplished climber. Give him a good soak and do it daily for a few days. He will be back to normal pretty quickly I think.

What you do need to do is to modify your enclosure to minimise the risk of it happening again. Create ramps with substrate to prevent him falling off his hide and position decor and /or plants to reduce the risk of it happening.


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Yes he will be fine. I am sure. I have had some bad scares with Joe over the years, but he rarely flips these days... in fact I am pretty sure he hasn't flipped for more than 5 years now despite being an accomplished climber. Give him a good soak and do it daily for a few days. He will be back to normal pretty quickly I think.
> 
> What you do need to do is to modify your enclosure to minimise the risk of it happening again. Create ramps with substrate to prevent him falling off his hide and position decor and /or plants to reduce the risk of it happening.


Normally he flipps, I find him and flip him back (normally in the day time) and then he wanders around the rest of the day. It just worries me how he's gone to bed. (Although he would normally be asleep by now). 

I think he is too stressed as he ate the food I gave him.

I'm so worried


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Anyone have any guesses to the origin? It's seems to have been made by individual tapping into the tin,(?) then the shading put on. It's very beautiful and one of my favorites.
> View attachment 137450


My TOTAL guess would be India. 
Absolutely NO CLUE beyond that; sorry!


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Normally he flipps, I find him and flip him back (normally in the day time) and then he wanders around the rest of the day. It just worries me how he's gone to bed. (Although he would normally be asleep by now).
> 
> I think he is too stressed as he ate the food I gave him.
> 
> I'm so worried


You need to work on that enclosure. You won't stop him him climbing. You can make it more flip resistant


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As promised, pb&j in belly, shots of the inlaid frame.
> View attachment 137455
> View attachment 137456


Really beautiful frame!!!
My best guess is India. Clueless beyond that, though.
It's VERY nice!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> You need to work on that enclosure. You won't stop him him climbing. You can make it more flip resistant


It's 9/10 on the log. He gets up but can't get down. 

I think I'm going to take it out


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> It's 9/10 on the log. He gets up but can't get down.
> 
> I think I'm going to take it out


Or make ramps with the substrate so he can enjoy going up but descend safely. Most torts love climbing but you need to make it a little safer


----------



## Yvonne G

I was looking through Google image search for decent beak pictures of a tortoise beak to post in another thread and saw this picture:







This is so disgusting to me. How could these people not realize something is wrong? (It's a box turtle, in case you couldn't tell)


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> I was looking through Google image search for decent beak pictures of a tortoise beak to post in another thread and saw this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so disgusting to me. How could these people not realize something is wrong? (It's a box turtle, in case you couldn't tell)


I don't know. Since her photo is from exoticpetvet.com, maybe it's there to show how a beak shouldn't look like?
It's really depressing


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> I just found spud on his back.
> I flipped him over Slowly and he went of to bed (it's his normal time for bed)
> I it worried so I gave him some lettuce and he munched away (still where he sleeps) and no he's asleep.
> 
> I'm really worried about him
> I don't know how long he was on his back, do you think he will be okay?!



I think he will be fine.


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> Normally he flipps, I find him and flip him back (normally in the day time) and then he wanders around the rest of the day. It just worries me how he's gone to bed. (Although he would normally be asleep by now).
> 
> I think he is too stressed as he ate the food I gave him.
> 
> I'm so worried



I think the flip is being more harmful to you, then to him.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I was looking through Google image search for decent beak pictures of a tortoise beak to post in another thread and saw this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so disgusting to me. How could these people not realize something is wrong? (It's a box turtle, in case you couldn't tell)



I had not figured out his being a box. Wonder if he was eating well still.


----------



## Jacqui

Taking a break to cool off. We have a nice breeze, so all is not bad.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I was looking through Google image search for decent beak pictures of a tortoise beak to post in another thread and saw this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so disgusting to me. How could these people not realize something is wrong? (It's a box turtle, in case you couldn't tell)


I thought it was a photo shop picture of a fantasy creature!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well friends and family, it's been fun, but I believe I've lolly-gaged plenty long enough and need to jump on the mower and mow the side yard. It's not getting done with me sitting here on the porch and I want to be done early enough for the soccer game this afternoon. 2-1/2 hrs should get it down.


----------



## JoesMum

Time to turn in for me. Enjoy the rest of your day friends. 

Good luck USA in the World Cup football final. We are delighted with England's third place in this tournament yesterday.


----------



## spud's_mum

Night all, not looking forward to school tomorrow... 
Why do weekends go so fast?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well so would you be if you looked like that.


I do.
I think that's the problem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I edited your photo.... I hope your not offended, because I seriously have nothing to do:
> View attachment 137461
> 
> 
> Anyways, see you soon!


I preferred the pink.
And where's the Wensleydale?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> SO has been very depressed since his accident. I got him to come out of the shed this a.m. and eat a bit of Mazuri, however, he also left quite a bit and went back into the shed. He NEVER leaves any food. I hope it's just depression, and not something physically wrong from being on his side for so long.


I hope SO is OK also. He is a big boy, hope he just need couple day to be himself again.............Like try to go over the fence again.


----------



## Elohi

Oh man.  
All the sudden I don't feel well. Nauseated and feel really yucky.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, dear!
Something you ate?
Got too hot?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Oh man.
> All the sudden I don't feel well. Nauseated and feel really yucky.


Ugh that's just the worst.
Hope you feel well soon friend.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Oh man.
> All the sudden I don't feel well. Nauseated and feel really yucky.


If it's me mowing, for you, you know I'd stop! Especially if it were to make you feel better…


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Time to turn in for me. Enjoy the rest of your day friends.
> 
> Good luck USA in the World Cup football final. We are delighted with England's third place in this tournament yesterday.




I was so happy for England!!! 
Thank you!! 
Let's do this USA!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> I was so happy for England!!!
> Thank you!!
> Let's do this USA!!!


Did you see my pm? How's that for public pressure !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Holy crap! 2 scores in 5 minutes by USA! This is like watching the Ducks play football!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Don't know what that means, Ken, but it's now 3 - 0 and all over already.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Goodness gracious! 
4-0.
You can go home now, game's dead as a competition.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't know what that means, Ken?


The University of Oregon Ducks football team has a tendency to score fast, score often. Overwhelming the opposition into tears. Looks like what I'm seeing here.


----------



## Abdulla6169

USA USA USA USA USA!!!!!!
You guys won!     Not officially, but there's no chance they can win now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> USA USA USA USA USA!!!!!!
> You guys won!     Not officially, but there's no chance they can win now.


Not the guys, the gals.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening folks. Goodbyes and sleep well for those who have left.

Ken looks like we both did some mowing today. My rider is down, so am using my trusty push mower.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not the guys, the gals.



Guys meaning gals in this case or the USA team/fans.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

4-1, come on Japan, make a game of it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> My rider is down, so am using my trusty push mower.


Trusty walk behind is in the garden shed where ideally it's becoming rusty walk behind.


----------



## Momof4

Omg!! I can't talk now, but I'm going to be a grandma!!! OMG!!! 
Just found out!!!


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Omg!! I can't talk now, but I'm going to be a grandma!!! OMG!!!
> Just found out!!!


 Awesome!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> Omg!! I can't talk now, but I'm going to be a grandma!!! OMG!!!
> Just found out!!!


YASSS! 
I'm so happy for you.  congratulations!!!


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Omg!! I can't talk now, but I'm going to be a grandma!!! OMG!!!
> Just found out!!!


 Now, what to call you 

Granny
Nana 
Oma
Grandmama 
Grams
Gram gram
Mema


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Omg!! I can't talk now, but I'm going to be a grandma!!! OMG!!!
> Just found out!!!


Is this the true reason your boy was feeling sickly? I always understood it to be the gals that got the morning sickness … sorry, I had to. Con-grat-u-lations


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Evening folks. Goodbyes and sleep well for those who have left.
> 
> Ken looks like we both did some mowing today. My rider is down, so am using my trusty push mower.




?????????????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Omg!! I can't talk now, but I'm going to be a grandma!!! OMG!!!
> Just found out!!!


Hearty congratulations.
Momof4
Granof1


----------



## Elohi

Thanks yall. I'm feeling a little better but still a little off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> Thanks yall. I'm feeling a little better but still a little off.


Glad you're improving.
Welcome back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

USA 5-2 Japan.
Defences optional tonight.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Thanks yall. I'm feeling a little better but still a little off.


For you , just in case I stopped mowing.


----------



## DawnH

...there is nothing like a birthday party to cheer you up. 

Happy Birthday Tuleo. Officially 4lbs, 9" long and 2 years old!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> ...there is nothing like a birthday party to cheer you up.
> 
> Happy Birthday Tuleo. Officially 4lbs, 9" long and 2 years old!


2 yrs and 4 LBS! ! What are you feeding? Calf Manna?


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 2 yrs and 4 LBS! ! What are you feeding? Calf Manna?



I think he is a lightweight! He has always been... 

He enjoyed his cake, maybe I should have weighed him before he ate it...lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> ...there is nothing like a birthday party to cheer you up.
> 
> Happy Birthday Tuleo. Officially 4lbs, 9" long and 2 years old!
> 
> 
> View attachment 137518
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 137519


Great cake, too.
He loves it.
Happy Birthday, Tuleo.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Omg!! I can't talk now, but I'm going to be a grandma!!! OMG!!!
> Just found out!!!



This is a good thing, right? congrats!!


----------



## Yvonne G

DawnH said:


> ...there is nothing like a birthday party to cheer you up.
> 
> Happy Birthday Tuleo. Officially 4lbs, 9" long and 2 years old!
> 
> 
> View attachment 137518
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 137519



I like the fireworks coming out of the top of the hat! Completely changes it away from the Christmas tree look.


----------



## DawnH

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great cake, too.
> He loves it.
> Happy Birthday, Tuleo.



Thank you! Some awesome guy in Morocco gave me the idea for the topping...


----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> I like the fireworks coming out of the top of the hat! Completely changes it away from the Christmas tree look.



Those are for you... lol. I could not have it looking like a Christmas tree!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> Thank you! Some awesome guy in Morocco gave me the idea for the topping...


Bless.
Glad to have been of service.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well done USA!
Women's Football World Cup winners 2015.
Great game, could have been more goals, not one for defenders, I feel.


----------



## Elohi

Chaos I the Josie so I'm taking a little break outside with the torts. I have to round them all up to take them inside soon anyways. Pictures in 3, 2....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Chaos I the Josie so I'm taking a little break.


Ummm what? Don't type while charging your phone.


----------



## Yvonne G

I know, huh? I can usually figure it out, but this one escaped my super deductive powers.


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> Chaos I the Josie so I'm taking a little break outside with the torts. I have to round them all up to take them inside soon anyways. Pictures in 3, 2....


Chaos in the house. Dumb autocorrect.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Night tort forumers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Night tort forumers.


Night, Abdulla.
Tomorrow will be here before you know it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Dumb autocorrect.


Poor autocorrect, automatically gets the blame for so much.


----------



## dmmj

Did you hear? N. Korea recently announced the discovery of a unicorn lair. WOW!


----------



## Elohi

Hey October, I'd like to take a picture of your beautiful face. 
---NOPE---




I said no, so goodbye. 



Watson is so stinking cute. 


I'm starting to think he's a she. 




Summer and Freckles have become obvious as to what sex they are. 



My three and under crowd.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What a lovely leap of leopards.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Summer and Freckles have become obvious as to what sex they are.


Same with Stanley and Makita


----------



## mike taylor

Turtle porn !


----------



## Abdulla6169

I can't sleep. It's happening so much I think I should see a doctor.... :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's Ramadan, sleep all day, watch dreadful TV and scoff cakes all night.
Perfectly normal.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's Ramadan, sleep all day, watch dreadful TV and scoff cakes all night.
> Perfectly normal.


More like nibbling cake and food in general....
Anxiety is starting to get to me... *sigh*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nibbling often's okay.
But make sure you nibble on the right things.
Cheese, mainly.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheese, mainly.


Dried meats, eggs…
Things I'd never eat; fruits, vegetables …all that stuff they taught you that you needed in school.


----------



## Elohi

I'm nibbling on this. 


Bad monica, bad!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I'm nibbling on this.
> View attachment 137561
> 
> Bad monica, bad!!


I think it's Great. 
Coffee Ice Cream FTW!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> I think it's Great.
> Coffee Ice Cream FTW!


Not only does America have Coffee Ice Cream but we also have a World Cup trophy!!!!!!

Well, and ME !


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not only does America have Coffee Ice Cream but we also have a World Cup trophy!!!!!!
> 
> Well, and ME !


Exactly. That makes it the best place on earth  my friends had fourth row tickets right behind the goal. They went totally ape&$€£! They already plan on going to France in four years.
My other friend isn't having as good a time. She had to put her dog down this evening. That totally sucks. My dog is almost 14 and I know I may have to make a decision relatively soon. These animals can just break your heart sometimes.


----------



## dmmj

_Soccer…?_


----------



## leigti

Yep. Soccer. I will not call it football.


----------



## leigti

I have to take my cat to the vet tomorrow. On Friday I noticed the lymph nodes under her jaw are huge. She has lost weight but I just thought it was from the heat. She's an indoor/outdoor cat and very high strong and hyper so I figured she was just using up a lot of calories. I hope it's nothing serious, she is a pain in the butt but a very cute pain in the butt.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not only does America have Coffee Ice Cream but we also have a World Cup trophy!!!!!!
> 
> Well, and ME !


Just replied to your PM.


----------



## dmarcus

Been a while since I've been on, thought I would say hi....


----------



## mike taylor

Hi


----------



## leigti

Hi.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmarcus said:


> Been a while since I've been on, thought I would say hi....


Where ya been?


----------



## dmarcus

Had a lot of things not going right, so I took a break from a lot of things. Rehomed all but one tortoise and i just moved home to Vegas..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmarcus said:


> i just moved home to Vegas..


Is that a good thing?


----------



## dmarcus

Yes, my entire family lives in Vegas.


----------



## dmmj

In case of an intelligent dog uprising, I plan to sell out the human race bjg time. Just FYI


----------



## dmmj

Shoes 
I mean hj, sorry.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> In case of an intelligent dog uprising, I plan to sell out the human race bjg time. Just FYI


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Night all. Time for sleeeep


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Night all. Time for sleeeep


Sleep is for the weak.


----------



## JoesMum

Morning all... a busy start of the day for me and at 10.30am I have only just managed to get my tort fix!

Congratulations to @Momof4 on your news 

And congratulations to USA for their success in the Women's World Cup Final... that must have been quite a match to watch with so many goals early on!


----------



## Jacqui

Yippee! It is Monday!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Trusty walk behind is in the garden shed where ideally it's becoming rusty walk behind.



I get a feeling of accomplishment, when I use the walk behind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning all.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Omg!! I can't talk now, but I'm going to be a grandma!!! OMG!!!
> Just found out!!!



I did not realize you had any children that old. Congrats! You will make an awesome Granny.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's an anniversary for wifey and me today.
10 years in Morocco!


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I have to take my cat to the vet tomorrow. On Friday I noticed the lymph nodes under her jaw are huge. She has lost weight but I just thought it was from the heat. She's an indoor/outdoor cat and very high strong and hyper so I figured she was just using up a lot of calories. I hope it's nothing serious, she is a pain in the butt but a very cute pain in the butt.
> View attachment 137566



*fingers crossed* I hope it turns out to be a simple quick fix. *hugs*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Yep. Soccer. I will not call it football.


Of course you can call it soccer, it's a British slang word for the game after all.
But it is called football also, whether you wish to use the word or not. 
About two centuries ago, the sport which is formally called 'Association Football' was referred to as 'soccia' (from 'association'), informally and this evolved into 'socca' and later into 'soccer' as it appears the British liked words ending in 'er' at the time, hence 'rugger' used informally for rugby. 
The British informally referred to it as such for a long time, until it was picked up and used in the US and, to a lesser extent, In Canada, as the ' official' term for the sport as the Americans had evolved another game that they called football.
At this point 'soccer' became an Americanism and was largely dropped from British usage.
The rest of the world , of course, call it football anyway.
This is quite funny.( In my opinion, anyway.)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I don't do streaming video or any video for that matter on my phone, but John is always [email protected]'s Dad


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course you can call it soccer, it's a British slang word for the game after all.
> But it is called football also, whether you wish to use the word or not.
> About two centuries ago, the sport which is formally called 'Association Football' was referred to as 'soccia' (from 'association'), informally and this evolved into 'socca' and later into 'soccer' as it appears the British liked words ending in 'er' at the time, hence 'rugger' used informally for rugby.
> The British informally referred to it as such for a long time, until it was picked up and used in the US and, to a lesser extent, In Canada, as the ' official' term for the sport as the Americans had evolved another game that they called football.
> At this point 'soccer' became an Americanism and was largely dropped from British usage.
> The rest of the world , of course, call it football anyway.
> This is quite funny.( In my opinion, anyway.)


 Haha. Football is awesome and what you guys play is kick ball......


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! Our hot spell has broken. It's only supposed to be in the 90's for the next few days, and actually dipping down into the 80's on Thurs. and Fri. I've got to work on getting my lawn mowing energy going. This will be perfect lawn mowing weather!

How about you PNW'erners. Is it going to cool down for you too?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Haha. Football is awesome and what you guys play is kick ball......


When I play it now, it's more like fall over out of breath ball.
In Morocco the kids play in the narrow streets with their own weird rules. This is called kickball.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I did not realize you had any children that old. Congrats! You will make an awesome Granny.



I have step daughter twins that are 25 and I met them and helped raise them since they were 7yrs. 

She's due in August.


----------



## Momof4

Happy Monday!! Time to sip some coffee and think about the day. 
I'm now planning a baby shower.


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> I have step daughter twins that are 25 and I met them and helped raise them since they were 7yrs.
> 
> She's due in August.



My twins turn 21 in a few days. Ahhhh. I'm going to Arizona for a week at the end of the month so I told my son prepaid to get drunk. I said if your not puking by the end of the night I didn't do my job right. 

Then I'm going to wake him up early and make him to some yard work or something and laugh at him. Good times!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> My twins turn 21 in a few days. Ahhhh. I'm going to Arizona for a week at the end of the month so I told my son prepaid to get drunk. I said if your not puking by the end of the night I didn't do my job right.
> 
> Then I'm going to wake him up early and make him to some yard work or something and laugh at him. Good times!


Indeed.
What memories are made of.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> How about you PNW'erners. Is it going to cool down for you too?


We're about the same. Setting a record here for most 90° days in a row. We're pushing 2 wks. now and town has issued a voluntary water restriction notice to the residents in that they get 1/2 their water from the river at the bottom of my hill. It's levels now are what they typically are in mid-late August just like when our well typically goes down.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I have step daughter twins that are 25 and I met them and helped raise them since they were 7yrs.
> 
> She's due in August.



So chances are good she may have twins??? (I don't know how that works)


----------



## jaizei

dmarcus said:


> Had a lot of things not going right, so I took a break from a lot of things. Rehomed all but one tortoise and i just moved home to Vegas..



Which one did you keep, Vegas?


----------



## spud's_mum

AbdullaAli said:


> More like nibbling cake and food in general....
> Anxiety is starting to get to me... *sigh*


I get panic attacks every now and then  
Horrible things, I won't be able to eat, I feel like I can't breathe and I even throw up sometimes  

I have to just keep telling myself:
STOP THINKING ABOUT IT!

It's really hard to snap out of it though


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> So chances are good she may have twins??? (I don't know how that works)



She just told us yesterday and she's due in 4 weeks. We had a ton of questions and her dr said she doesn't have twins. She hid it from everyone and work until a few days ago and she was terrified to tell my husband.
Her friend warned her that Dad's get mad! Poor thing was shaking before she got out of the car. 
All we did was hug her and support her. She will be a single parent. 
There's a rumor that I'm watching him 3days a week. Not sure if I'm ready but she needs to go back to work.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> I edited your photo.... I hope your not offended, because I seriously have nothing to do:
> View attachment 137461
> 
> 
> Anyways, see you soon!


Thanks Abdulla that really makes Lola's pattern stand out.


----------



## mike taylor

Home sick from work . Time to go fishing . hahaha Hopefully my boss isn't a member of TFO ! Haha


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's an anniversary for wifey and me today.
> 10 years in Morocco!


.............and they still haven't thrown you out ?Wow.....congratulations!!!


----------



## Lyn W

mike taylor said:


> Home sick from work . Time to go fishing . hahaha Hopefully my boss isn't a member of TFO ! Haha


........so he fell for your fib hook, line and sinker eh?


----------



## mike taylor

Lyn W said:


> ........so he fell for your fib hook, line and sinker eh?


Yeah he sure did . haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Home sick from work . Time to go fishing . hahaha Hopefully my boss isn't a member of TFO ! Haha


I'll text him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .............and they still haven't thrown you out ?Wow.....congratulations!!!


They want me to become a full citizen, the mad fools.
I might go half way.....dual citizenship.


----------



## Lyn W

Afternoon all, looks like its been busy here today while I've been slaving away. 
Actually not too bad today - a training day so no kids!!
Finished all my reports and colouring so hopefully that's the end of the paperwork! Horaaayyyy!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They want me to become a full citizen, the mad fools.
> I might go half way.....dual citizenship.


Would that make you MorUKcan?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moor or less.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Moor or less.



Well I could Rabat on but I think we've had our quota of pun fun and I am taking my nephew out for dinner for keeping an eye on Lola while I am in work. So I had better get a move on.
What time are you setting off this evening?


----------



## Jacqui

It is pouring down rain now. Good thing I did a bit more mowing this morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well I could Rabat on but I think we've had our quota of pun fun and I am taking my nephew out for dinner for keeping an eye on Lola while I am in work. So I had better get a move on.
> What time are you setting off this evening?


I confez, we are punning again, but only a little, enjoy your meal and see you at the weekend.
Off in about an hour, so catch you Friday or Saturday, I expect.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I confez, we are punning again, but only a little, enjoy your meal and see you at the weekend.
> Off in about an hour, so catch you Friday or Saturday, I expect.


Stay safe then and good luck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Thanks, this one's quite safe, just going to be hot and difficult to get people to do stuff in Ramadan.
But it's amazing how the smell of dosh increases energy levels.


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll text him.


You're not a snitch are you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> You're not a snitch are you ?


Yep, yep, yeppity, yep.

Not really, no.


----------



## spud's_mum

Hello all hope your day went well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello all hope your day went well


Yep, good so far.
Yours?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Something odd here. Why the dark green, lush strips of grass among all the dried brown and yellow?


Yup! The grass is always greener over the leach lines.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, bye for now folks.
Be good.
be nice.
Have fun.
Love your torts and I'll see you all on Friday.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, good so far.
> Yours?


Yeah, not too bad thanks


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Home sick from work . Time to go fishing . hahaha Hopefully my boss isn't a member of TFO ! Haha




I have a feeling you deserve an extra off! Enjoy your fishing!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I have step daughter twins that are 25 and I met them and helped raise them since they were 7yrs.
> 
> She's due in August.



Wow right around the corner.


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> I get panic attacks every now and then
> Horrible things, I won't be able to eat, I feel like I can't breathe and I even throw up sometimes
> 
> I have to just keep telling myself:
> STOP THINKING ABOUT IT!
> 
> It's really hard to snap out of it though



I eat with depression. Just like with anxiety/panic, you are right, it is hard to move past it. It is often one small baby step at a time.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> I have a feeling you deserve an extra off! Enjoy your fishing!


Yes yes I deserve a day off


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> She just told us yesterday and she's due in 4 weeks. We had a ton of questions and her dr said she doesn't have twins. She hid it from everyone and work until a few days ago and she was terrified to tell my husband.
> Her friend warned her that Dad's get mad! Poor thing was shaking before she got out of the car.
> All we did was hug her and support her. She will be a single parent.
> There's a rumor that I'm watching him 3days a week. Not sure if I'm ready but she needs to go back to work.



What a shame she felt the need to hide her condition. So much joy and unique moments she has missed by hiding things. I am so glad you are both being supportive.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Home sick from work . Time to go fishing . hahaha Hopefully my boss isn't a member of TFO ! Haha



Shame on you for only pretending to be sick.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> Afternoon all, looks like its been busy here today while I've been slaving away.
> Actually not too bad today - a training day so no kids!!
> Finished all my reports and colouring so hopefully that's the end of the paperwork! Horaaayyyy!!



Sounds like not such a bad day! Just think minus two weeks to go!


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello all hope your day went well



Has your day gone well?


----------



## Jacqui

I did something today I do not believe I have ever done in July... I drove with my truck's heater on high. That's right, I was cold. I got caught out in the rain getting free tortoise food and so was trying to warm up and dry off.


----------



## Jacqui

Does anybody's tortoises really like kale? Mine do when it's winter, but now that it is spring time, they are not so eager to eat it. Mainly also seem to be the sulcatas who eat it. I got two plastic cases of it today (got one last week). Have a feeling it will spoil before I come any where using it up.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've never tried feeding kale. Lots of help that was, right?


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Does anybody's tortoises really like kale? Mine do when it's winter, but now that it is spring time, they are not so eager to eat it. Mainly also seem to be the sulcatas who eat it. I got two plastic cases of it today (got one last week). Have a feeling it will spoil before I come any where using it up.


Mine love kale. I offer it because of the high vitamin A content.


----------



## spud's_mum

Jacqui said:


> Has your day gone well?


Yeah thanks


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Mine love kale. I offer it because of the high vitamin A content.



Wish you were closer. I have four large bags of chopped kale, four small boxes of baby kale and then the two crates of bunched kale. My leopards come in second in the eating kale, but once more only in winter. Right now they much prefer the mulberry leaves (and assorted green growing free graze plants)


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've never tried feeding kale. Lots of help that was, right?



Was sorta in a way help.


----------



## Jacqui

@smarch.... just so ya know, miss you.


----------



## spud's_mum

Elohi said:


> Mine love kale. I offer it because of the high vitamin A content.


Spud LOVES kale!  unfortunately my kale plants got some disease or something and goes yellow and dies off .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Was sorta in the way help.


Fixed it for you!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Fixed it for you!



I think it was okay to start with.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's something fun for youins. I've talked of my bestest buddy Baxter and how he likes to snuggle up with me on the bed. Well last night as I lay drifting off to sleep, Baxter thought it would be great fun to bury his canines in the back of my wrist. I gently extracted my hand from his moth and remember wondering if he drew blood and promptly fell asleep. 
This morning things are so swollen and painful/red I'm surprised. So I remember “Cat Scratch Fever" but what does anyone know about Cat Bite Fever?


----------



## Jacqui

Poor Baxter! HE is all swollen from having bit you!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Poor Baxter! HE is all swollen from having bit you!


He's lucky I still consider him my best buddy!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> He's lucky I still consider him my best buddy!



He knows who has Ken wrapped around their paws.


----------



## DawnH

spudthetortoise said:


> Spud LOVES kale!  unfortunately my kale plants got some disease or something and goes yellow and dies off .
> View attachment 137641



You're not feeding your tort that pot plant in the back, are you?



(I really need to find my glasses...)


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's something fun for youins. I've talked of my bestest buddy Baxter and how he likes to snuggle up with me on the bed. Well last night as I lay drifting off to sleep, Baxter thought it would be great fun to bury his canines in the back of my wrist. I gently extracted my hand from his moth and remember wondering if he drew blood and promptly fell asleep.
> This morning things are so swollen and painful/red I'm surprised. So I remember “Cat Scratch Fever" but what does anyone know about Cat Bite Fever?



Did you clean it with peroxide? Do you have any Neosporin? You need to clean that thing!


----------



## spud's_mum

DawnH said:


> You're not feeding your tort that pot plant in the back, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> (I really need to find my glasses...)


Haha, it's his fake plants, I need to get some better ones that don't look like weed  he loves them though!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> What a shame she felt the need to hide her condition. So much joy and unique moments she has missed by hiding things. I am so glad you are both being supportive.




I know. I told her she was an adult and not 16. Thank goodness she moved back in with her mom a couple of months ago instead of paying a bunch of rent. 

I'm very happy for her, just wish it was better circumstances. It will all work out in the end.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> Did you clean it with peroxide? Do you have any Neosporin? You need to clean that thing!


A neighbor gal just scolded me for not doing anything with it. We'll see. If I've got red pepper anywhere I'll rip open the puncture and pack it with the same.


----------



## spud's_mum

Who has the app?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

spudthetortoise said:


> Who has the app?


Raises hand


----------



## spud's_mum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Raises hand


Isn't it so much better then the website coz you have the timeline and you don't have to go through all the categories


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Who has the app?


Me! On both my iphone and my android tablet. In most instances it is easier to use. I do dive in to the browser version occasionally to get links.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

spudthetortoise said:


> Isn't it so much better then the website coz you have the timeline and you don't have to go through all the categories


I use the website often enough that I never remember my password so I always end up sending Josh a pm for a reset. LOL. From what I've seen posted though, I need to get on there and change my signature line.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> Did you clean it with peroxide? Do you have any Neosporin? You need to clean that thing!


Check this thing out.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Check this thing out.
> View attachment 137655
> View attachment 137656


I look at those pictures and laugh. It's like really? This guy? He's my best buddy.


----------



## Lyn W

DawnH said:


> You're not feeding your tort that pot plant in the back, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> (I really need to find my glasses...)


I looked twice at it too - no wonder he keeps falling off his log!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I look at those pictures and laugh. It's like really? This guy? He's my best buddy.
> View attachment 137657


Naughty kitty!!
Have you had a tetanus jab in the last 10 years Ken? If not get one asap, keep cleaning wound with something like warm/hot salt water, put some ice on it and keep hand raised to reduce swelling but you should prob seek med advice if swelling doesn't go down - if it feels warmer than usual may be infected.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Abdulla how are you tonight? Not still bored I hope?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Using my temp gun it's about 2°f warmer where the red swelling is. You guys are sweet, but really, with me it's a mere flesh wound. Maybe medical advice if veins strip from the location but likely not. I'll never hear the end now from Mike and Kelly. LOL.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Using my temp gun it's about 2°f warmer where the red swelling is. You guys are sweet, but really, with me it's a mere flesh wound. Maybe medical advice if veins strip from the location but likely not. I'll never hear the end now from Mike and Kelly. LOL.


Infected areas are always hotter so do as Nurse Lyn F.A. (First Aider) says!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hey Everyone! I hope you all had a great holiday
It's been super busy here
How has everything?


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Check this thing out.
> View attachment 137655
> View attachment 137656



You need to take a knife, cut that open, suck the ick out and bandage.

Wait.

That might be what you need to do for a snake bite.

... try it. See if it works/makes it better and let me know.

(Please film this.)


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Raises hand



Wait. WHAT? There is an app? I need to know this stuff... Details, pls!


----------



## Abdulla6169

DawnH said:


> Wait. WHAT? There is an app? I need to know this stuff... Details, pls!


Write tortoise forum in the AppStore and it you'll find it.


----------



## DawnH

AbdullaAli said:


> Write tortoise forum in the AppStore and it you'll find it.


I found it!!! Thank you, sir!!


----------



## DawnH

Okay. I cannot log into it. I can't remember my password and had it send me one last week and it didn't work (I logged in via FB but that isn't an option with the app.) Any suggestions?


----------



## Abdulla6169

DawnH said:


> Okay. I cannot log into it. I can't remember my password and had it send me one last week and it didn't work (I logged in via FB but that isn't an option with the app.) Any suggestions?


This is the only way I know how to do it with the app:
Try clicking "forgot password".
Type your username and they'll send you an email. Open it. Enter the provided link and it'll take you to where you can change your password


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Shame on you for only pretending to be sick.


But,but I fill no shame . haha


----------



## jaizei

The app is horrible compared to the site.


----------



## mike taylor

That's all I ever use is the app . I like it .


----------



## Abdulla6169

It's easier to navigate through the app though.  I hate scrolling through the site with my iPad or iPhone.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's a fun Fourth of July story. This young guy, late 20'early 30's had just bought his first house. Saturday night a neighborhood kid lighting fireworks accidentally lite his brand new purchased with his life savings,house on fire burning it to the ground. He lost everything. Here is the best part of this fun little ditty, he was in the process of getting his homeowners insurance setup. Lost everything. Poor guy.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, bye for now folks.
> Be good.
> be nice.
> Have fun.
> Love your torts and I'll see you all on Friday.


Have a fun trip!


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Check this thing out.
> View attachment 137655
> View attachment 137656


Oh, no!!! That doesn't look good at all....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Moozillion said:


> Oh, no!!! That doesn't look good at all....


We'll see tomorrow. As it is it's still well, making me ummm…

he's just so damn cute! And apparently Ava knows to give him the bed if he takes it. I am so not sleeping on the floor tonight!


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We'll see tomorrow. As it is it's still well, making me ummm…
> View attachment 137698
> he's just so damn cute! And apparently Ava knows to give him the bed if he takes it. I am so not sleeping on the floor tonight!


 I haven't read through the entire thread about this topic but I'm sure you've been told already how nasty a cat bite can be. Did you go get it checked out? At least hit it with Betadine and peroxide a couple times.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's a fun Fourth of July story. This young guy, late 20'early 30's had just bought his first house. Saturday night a neighborhood kid lighting fireworks accidentally lite his brand new purchased with his life savings,house on fire burning it to the ground. He lost everything. Here is the best part of this fun little ditty, he was in the process of getting his homeowners insurance setup. Lost everything. Poor guy.



That is horrible!!


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We'll see tomorrow. As it is it's still well, making me ummm…
> View attachment 137698
> he's just so damn cute! And apparently Ava knows to give him the bed if he takes it. I am so not sleeping on the floor tonight!


Tonight I talked to a friend of mine, her husband was bitten by a dog on fourth of July. Left for puncture wounds and a couple deep bruises. He was given a gallon of alkaline water, 11% I think, and soaked his hand in it. It foamed like peroxide and seemed to get a lot of the gunk out of it. It might be worth a try, you half to get the possible infection out of there.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fine y'all. I've taken a scrub brush and warm water with dawn dish soap and scrubed the crap out of it. Felt so good. Like it seems to have brought up passion that I had no knowledge of the man it hurt! Currently it is oozing and I can't tell if it feels any better or not because I was stomping on my foot to divert my attention.


----------



## leigti

Scrubbing is not the right thing Cowboy! You will increase the irritation and inflammation. Now go put an ice pack on it for 15 minutes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Scrubbing is not the right thing Cowboy! You will increase the irritation and inflammation. Now go put an ice pack on it for 15 minutes.


But I've got it under a UVB and it's a powersun not one of those coiled bulbs!


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But I've got it under a UVB and it's a powersun not one of those coiled bulbs!


"Dear Lord, give me strength not to kill this Smart *** cowboy" what have you put on it so far besides dawn?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

leigti said:


> "Dear Lord, give me strength not to kill this Smart *** cowboy" what have you put on it so far besides dawn?




this might help


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is for Monica. I've only put “cold pressed, organic, coconut oil" on it. Can you believe how good it looks? Or maybe it doesn't look better than before but just think it does because this hand is part of me. So here's earlier

and here is now

i think I'm seeing real progress here.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is for Monica. I've only put “cold pressed, organic, coconut oil" on it. Can you believe how good it looks? Or maybe it doesn't look better than before but just think it does because this hand is part of me. So here's earlier
> View attachment 137719
> and here is now
> View attachment 137720
> i think I'm seeing real progress here.


Keep thinking it. Whatever makes you feel better.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Didn't say it made me feel any better, I'm just thinking it'll bring a smile to Monica.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is for Monica. I've only put “cold pressed, organic, coconut oil" on it. Can you believe how good it looks? Or maybe it doesn't look better than before but just think it does because this hand is part of me. So here's earlier
> View attachment 137719
> and here is now
> View attachment 137720
> i think I'm seeing real progress here.


Holy crap! I had to go back a few pages and see what the hell happened. Do you have any raw honey? That will help it for sure! I find it rather amusing that vet clinic now prescribe medical honey....as if honey is "medical". No way man, it's natural and totally able to soothe and help with healing.


----------



## Elohi

Coconut oil is totally a fabulous choice though lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So Tina, are the fires anywhere near you at all? I hear north of us and across the border and all I hear is Tina. Are you getting the smoke?


----------



## Elohi

Well today was the day I was supposed to swim in the parent relay. Apparently one of the female coaches didn't want to participate or something so out team didn't participate. Well gee thanks, the other three of us where ready to swim...jerk.


----------



## Elohi

The other team was extremely wealthy. We swam against the dominion. (Section of the city full of mansions) Their concessions were catered and they handed out freshly laundered towels to their kids...they didn't even need their own pool towels. It was crazy lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Holy crap! I had to go back a few pages and see what the hell happened. Do you have any raw honey? That will help it for sure! I find it rather amusing that vet clinic now prescribe medical honey....as if honey is "medical". No way man, it's natural and totally able to soothe and help with healing.


I don't know that, “Honey" is needed, I think Cowboy Ken is fine sweetums LOL!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> The other team was extremely wealthy. We swam against the dominion. (Section of the city full of mansions) Their concessions were catered and they handed out freshly laundered towels to their kids...they didn't even need their own pool towels. It was crazy lol.


Some people have to do things like that to feel better about themselves though. Thinking everyone is admiring them when in reality it's just a glutinous waste. Shallow end swimmers is what they are. Not taking the chance to show themselves. And your other teammate? The one that chose to sit out making the team take a forfeit, what the ----? Maybe there is a valid reason for it. In over their head with the whole thing, not a strong swimmer and embarrassed, who knows? Maybe a person they're close to could get a straight answer and not exactly say what it was but at least say valid or total B.S. Right?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Some people have to do things like that to feel better about themselves though. Thinking everyone is admiring them when in reality it's just a glutinous waste. Shallow end swimmers is what they are. Not taking the chance to show themselves. And your other teammate? The one that chose to sit out making the team take a forfeit, what the ----? Maybe there is a valid reason for it. In over their head with the whole thing, not a strong swimmer and embarrassed, who knows? Maybe a person they're close to could get a straight answer and not exactly say what it was but at least say valid or total B.S. Right?


She could have easily found a parent to fill her spot. Last meet, a dad filled in for someone. There are parents willing and prepared to fill any empty slots. It's really sad that she had some sort of tantrum and that the other coaches didn't quickly fill her place. This Saturday is divisionals and the coaches won't be able to fill the parents slots like they have been. I think there can only one coach in the 4 person parent relay. I don't know which coach decided to act like a child but she caused me to have to sit in double layers of clothing for 4 hours in the heat because I wore my racing suit under my clothes so I wouldn't have to change. Ugh!


----------



## Elohi

But tomorrow I'm loading up the kids and taking a day trip to the beach. My friends and I organized a day trip with most of our kids. Apparently most of the teens aren't wanting to go but all the younger kids are going. It's going to be a blast I'm sure. I've never hung out on a beach before and neither has my youngest so it should be fun!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Elohi long pm sent. Sorry. Take sun screen to the beach, and if ANYONE is fishing, find a new spot! And no, as a teen no chance in h e double toothpick would I be caught at the beach with a bunch of, “little kids" and never with my mom!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Steven, is this some H.O. gauge track I see in the background of the picture?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning folks.
That was one long weekend. Four days.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning peeps !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sorry Mike.
I killed chat...


----------



## mike taylor

Nope everybody is sleeping .


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven, is this some H.O. gauge track I see in the background of the picture?
> View attachment 137722


That is the G scale display track I made for a steam locomotive. I can plug into the power pack and make the locomotive in-motion but going no-where.


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning TFO! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry Mike.
> I killed chat...


Zero, I don't know that it possible for one person to can kill chat. I think you and Mike equally share the blame for killing chat. Morning everyone!


----------



## DawnH

GOOD MORNING FOLKS! We are packing up today and heading out in the morning on our 3300 mile, 2.5 weeks, 53 hours in the bloody car road trip. We are taking our twin 11 month old foster boys and our two youngest girls ages 7 and 11. PRAY FOR ME.

(Seriously tho - everyone is super excited, even me.  Look out Chicago and Colorado! Here we come!!)


----------



## bouaboua

DawnH said:


> GOOD MORNING FOLKS! We are packing up today and heading out in the morning on our 3300mile, 2.5 week, 53 hours in the bloody car road trip. Twin 11 month old boys and our girls 7 and 11. PRAY FOR ME.
> 
> (Seriously tho - everyone is super excited, even me.  Look out Chicago and Colorado! Here we come!!)


Have a wonderful and safe trip.


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Birthday @Yvonne G 






You are always number one in my heart! ! ! ! ! ! ! !



Best birthday wishes to you My Lady! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## leigti

Elohi said:


> Holy crap! I had to go back a few pages and see what the hell happened. Do you have any raw honey? That will help it for sure! I find it rather amusing that vet clinic now prescribe medical honey....as if honey is "medical". No way man, it's natural and totally able to soothe and help with healing.


If they label it medical they can charge more for it.


----------



## leigti

DawnH said:


> GOOD MORNING FOLKS! We are packing up today and heading out in the morning on our 3300 mile, 2.5 weeks, 53 hours in the bloody car road trip. We are taking our twin 11 month old foster boys and our two youngest girls ages 7 and 11. PRAY FOR ME.
> 
> (Seriously tho - everyone is super excited, even me.  Look out Chicago and Colorado! Here we come!!)


My family is in Colorado, should I tell them to take cover?


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So Tina, are the fires anywhere near you at all? I hear north of us and across the border and all I hear is Tina. Are you getting the smoke?


There's a couple up by Dayton. There is a few around here but they put them out. A little bit of smoke in the air but you can't smell it, it's just a little hazy. Dry as heck though.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hey Everyone! I hope you all had a great holiday
> It's been super busy here
> How has everything?



Been missing your warm and cheerful presence.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> But,but I fill no shame . haha



And after you just had a long weekend.


----------



## Yvonne G

DawnH said:


> GOOD MORNING FOLKS! We are packing up today and heading out in the morning on our 3300 mile, 2.5 weeks, 53 hours in the bloody car road trip. We are taking our twin 11 month old foster boys and our two youngest girls ages 7 and 11. PRAY FOR ME.
> 
> (Seriously tho - everyone is super excited, even me.  Look out Chicago and Colorado! Here we come!!)



Oh the pain! I wouldn't wish that long road trip on my worst enemy. Try to enjoy yourself and don't kill the kids.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Happy Birthday @Yvonne G
> 
> View attachment 137758
> 
> View attachment 137759
> 
> 
> You are always number one in my heart! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> View attachment 137760
> 
> 
> Best birthday wishes to you My Lady! ! ! ! ! ! !



Why thank you, Steven! And I get my choice of cakes? or can I have all three of 'em? I loves me some cake (and a big glass of cold milk)!!


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> GOOD MORNING FOLKS! We are packing up today and heading out in the morning on our 3300 mile, 2.5 weeks, 53 hours in the bloody car road trip. We are taking our twin 11 month old foster boys and our two youngest girls ages 7 and 11. PRAY FOR ME.
> 
> (Seriously tho - everyone is super excited, even me.  Look out Chicago and Colorado! Here we come!!)



Have a blast and no vehicle break downs... just human ones.  jk no break downs of any kind. It will be a great trip!


----------



## Jacqui

Happy birthday Ms Yvonne. Is your daughter taking you out or are you doing anything special for the day?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> (Seriously tho - everyone is super excited, even me.  Look out Chicago and Colorado! Here we come!!)


This entire post smells of “National Lampoon's - Vacation" ! WallyWorld here we come! You should try to view that tonight if possible. Oh hell, what am I saying, DawnH, you're much to young to even know what I'm talking about! Well, regardless, I think you'll have just a simply fantastic trip. 2-1/2 weeks you say? We'll all miss you here and you'll need to reintroduce yourself to us once you return!


----------



## Jacqui

Dawn will be keeping us updated all along her trip. That is how she will stay sane.


----------



## Jacqui

@DawnH Are we there yet? ?


just trying to help get you started on your trip.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> @DawnH Are we there yet? ?
> 
> 
> just trying to help get you started on your trip.


Hahahaha~~

This is cold.


----------



## DawnH

Jacqui said:


> @DawnH Are we there yet? ?
> 
> 
> just trying to help get you started on your trip.



LOL!!!! I just snorted coffee out of my nose. Again.


----------



## DawnH

Well, the 53 hours in the car will be spread out in 2.5 weeks so hopefully we will all stay sane. If I come back still married that would be a bonus. We are going to go to the Museum of Science and Industry (among a few other things) while in Chicago (we try and go every year, that is where Jeff's parents live/where he is from) as well as Garden of The Gods in CO, etc. We are staying with friends the entire trip except for 3 days which will require a hotel. I'm excited. I need to get away. Looking forward to stopping at local farmers markets, flea markets and just taking our time and enjoying it. We just got word that the boys might be gone in as soon as six weeks so we are going to enjoy this time with them. They have been with us since they were 3 months old and their first birthdays are the day we return. And Jacqui is right - you guys might be my sanity while on the road.  Be prepared!


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This entire post smells of “National Lampoon's - Vacation" ! WallyWorld here we come! You should try to view that tonight if possible. Oh hell, what am I saying, DawnH, you're much to young to even know what I'm talking about! Well, regardless, I think you'll have just a simply fantastic trip. 2-1/2 weeks you say? We'll all miss you here and you'll need to reintroduce yourself to us once you return!



I'll be 46 next month!! Love that movie!


----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> Why thank you, Steven! And I get my choice of cakes? or can I have all three of 'em? I loves me some cake (and a big glass of cold milk)!!



HAPPY BIRTHDAY YVONNE!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

I would like to go on a road trip.


----------



## DawnH

Jacqui said:


> I would like to go on a road trip.



I could fit one more in my suburban. Wanna come? You might have to change a diaper or two but it would be fun. Promise.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Happy Birthday Yvonne G


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Happy birthday Ms Yvonne. Is your daughter taking you out or are you doing anything special for the day?



My daughter gave me the choice of Dog House Grill for lunch or Cool Hand Luke's for dinner. I'd love a prime rib at Cool Hand's, however, I don't like to eat that heavy at dinnertime, so I opted for a tri-tip sandwich at Dog House Grill. My favorite sandwich!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 137765
> 
> Happy Birthday Yvonne G



Thank you!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Happy Birthday Yvonne. You're one of the best members on this forum. You've helped us all with our torts and we all want to say thank you! 
Remember, You're sweeter than this cake: 



Have a great day.


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> Happy Birthday Yvonne. You're one of the best members on this forum. You've helped us all with our torts and we all want to say thank you!
> Remember, You're sweeter than this cake:
> View attachment 137786
> 
> 
> Have a great day.



M-m-m-m-m That looks yummy. You always find the most scrumptious-looking food pictures. 

Thanks for the BD wish.


----------



## AZtortMom

HAPPY BIRTHDAY YVONNE
Morning all


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> GOOD MORNING FOLKS! We are packing up today and heading out in the morning on our 3300 mile, 2.5 weeks, 53 hours in the bloody car road trip. We are taking our twin 11 month old foster boys and our two youngest girls ages 7 and 11. PRAY FOR ME.
> 
> (Seriously tho - everyone is super excited, even me.  Look out Chicago and Colorado! Here we come!!)




Dawn that sounds so scary to me but very adventurous too!!
Have fun and use your Starbucks app for the nearest drive thrus!!
We want updates!!!


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> The other team was extremely wealthy. We swam against the dominion. (Section of the city full of mansions) Their concessions were catered and they handed out freshly laundered towels to their kids...they didn't even need their own pool towels. It was crazy lol.




Wow, that's over the top!!


----------



## N2TORTS

HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY ......B~ DAY ...YVONNE!.....



(thank you for the hard work ...great info and stories within the forum ....and just being a neat~o Friend!
Enjoy your day Gal...
J~


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Birthday Yvonne from Lola and I.


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Birthday @Yvonne G. I hope you're having a great day


----------



## Lyn W

Evening JoesMum how is your day?


----------



## Momof4

These folks are watching Jaws at night while in a pond!!
Would you do it?


----------



## Lyn W

Don't think so - that film put me off going in the sea - even in the UK (on the rare occasions it's warm enough)


----------



## spud's_mum

Hi all!  
How's your day been?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi all!
> How's your day been?


Hi Spuds Mum, mine has been busy as usual - but bearable!
What about you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello.
Long and hot. (The day that is.)


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Hi Spuds Mum, mine has been busy as usual - but bearable!
> What about you?


Mines been okay I s'pose


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Ed are you in work still?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed are you in work still?


Hello, Lyn. Here until 4:30 eastern std. time.
Missed hearing from you.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, Lyn. Here until 4:30 eastern std. time.
> Missed hearing from you.


Thanks Ed!
Been very busy with all the paperwork that has to be done at the end of the year and absolutely cream crackered with it all so just popping in and out to keep up with everyone.
But there's only 8 working days to the long hols now - can't wait!!
The year has flown by but this last month has really dragged!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This summer the hours are four ten hour days with Fridays off.
It means that ANYTHING I have to do at home has to wait until Friday.
The rains have finally arrived and they begin each and every day the moment that I get home.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> This summer the hours are four ten hour days with Fridays off.
> It means that ANYTHING I have to do at home has to wait until Friday.
> The rains have finally arrived and they begin each and every day the moment that I get home.


I sympathise nice to have a long weekend but no time to keep on top of things in the week.
Will you and the family manage to get away for a holiday sometime?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The wife and I always take vacations in March or April. It's cool then.
We Will likely do a Tennessee thing this year.
Nothing too expensive. We got married on a leap year and every four years we go on a very nice trip...


----------



## Yvonne G

DawnH said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY YVONNE!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY YVONNE
> Morning all



Thank you!!


----------



## Yvonne G

N2TORTS said:


> HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY ......B~ DAY ...YVONNE!.....
> 
> 
> 
> (thank you for the hard work ...great info and stories within the forum ....and just being a neat~o Friend!
> Enjoy your day Gal...
> J~



Thank you kindly!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Happy Birthday Yvonne from Lola and I.



Very much appreciated!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I sympathise nice to have a long weekend but no time to keep on top of things in the week.
> Will you and the family manage to get away for a holiday sometime?


How about you all? Any place interesting?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Friday is the only day we get to spend any real time with each other.
It may just be the secret to a long lasting relationship!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The wife and I always take vacations in March or April. It's cool then.
> We Will likely do a Tennessee thing this year.
> Nothing too expensive. We got married on a leap year and every four years we go on a very nice trip...



I'm hoping to get some work done on my house this summer - so Lola and I may have to move out for a while but it has to be done.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

House work is always needed. I have a lot of very large fish tanks, but I want to replace the flooring....But I cant get rid of the tanks....


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Friday is the only day we get to spend any real time with each other.
> It may just be the secret to a long lasting relationship!


My sister says that she and her hubby would have been long divorced if he didn't work way for 2 weeks at a time.
I think absence does make the heart grow fonder.
I've never taken the plunge into married life myself -not something I've ever wanted to do
and never found my Mister Right just quite a few Mr Wrongs on the way.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I know that I am a first class jerk. I can't help it. I just am.
Sometimes you just find that person that doesn't mind your faults.
That's the one you keep.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Your sense of humor makes you pretty special.
every one likes someone that can make them laugh.


----------



## Lyn W

That's a good way to put it!
I think I'm a commitment phobe! Or just plain selfish.
I am from a big family and always liked my own space
I've never wanted kids either - love my nephews and nieces to bits - but like to hand them back!
I enjoy my life though.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Your sense of humor makes you pretty special.
> every one likes someone that can make them laugh.


I think there's a few here will disagree - wings have been clipped -but you have to be able to laugh and have fun


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Most people are selfish, but few realize it or would ever mention it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I think there's a few here will disagree - wings have been clipped -but you have to be able to laugh and have fun


Screw anyone that cant take a joke!
What's life without laughter?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I didn't land a fantastic and beautiful wife with my looks!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Most people are selfish, but few realize it or would ever mention it.


Oh I certainly know all my faults all right. I get on my own nerves sometimes so wouldn't want anyone else to suffer.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Oh I certainly know all my faults all right. I get on my own nerves sometimes so wouldn't want anyone else to suffer.


Me too.
Funny.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I didn't land a fantastic and beautiful wife with my looks!


I'm sure your wife has very good taste Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure your wife has very good taste Ed.


Thanks!
I wouldn't tell her anything less.
Almost 16 years and she still hasn't realized what she's done....


----------



## Yvonne G

Just look at all the meat in my birthday sandwich. I couldn't eat it all:


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Is teaching a good job in the UK? 
Teachers here kind of get screwed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Just look at all the meat in my birthday sandwich. I couldn't eat it all:
> 
> View attachment 137840


Lunch went well?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks!
> I wouldn't tell her anything less.
> Almost 16 years and she still hasn't realized what she's done....


...in the UK she wouldn't have got that for murder!
here's to the next 16 and many more happy years for you both


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> ...in the UK she wouldn't have got that for murder!
> here's to the next 16 and many more happy years for you both


Murder in the UK? With no guns?
Thanks BTW.


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> Dawn that sounds so scary to me but very adventurous too!!
> Have fun and use your Starbucks app for the nearest drive thrus!!
> We want updates!!!



For sure, sister!! Love me some caffeine!! 

I just posted this Facebook status:


"...keeping it light with our 3300 mile, 2.5 week road trip. 1 basket of books/toys for the road per child. Also, each of the girls have a suitcase and Jeff and I will share one. We'll wash as needed.

Other than that we will only be packing two pack n' plays, two folding with trays seats for meals, 1 exersaucer, 30 disposable bibs for the road, 12 cans of formula, 4 containers of "puffs", 1 diaper bag filled like you could not imagine, 200 diapers, 3 boxes of wipes, I huge basket of baby toys, crib sheets, favorite blankets and woobies, sound machine, 1 suitcase filled with onesies, outfits, more toddler food, bibs and cups, 1 baby gate, 1 play mat and one huge, honkin' double limo stroller...

That's it."


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> These folks are watching Jaws at night while in a pond!!
> Would you do it?
> 
> View attachment 137825



OMG. I would totally do this!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

DawnH said:


> For sure, sister!! Love me some caffeine!!
> 
> I just posted this Facebook status:
> 
> 
> "...keeping it light with our 3300 mile, 2.5 week road trip. 1 basket of books/toys for the road per child. Also, each of the girls have a suitcase and Jeff and I will share one. We'll wash as needed.
> 
> Other than that we will only be packing two pack n' plays, two folding with trays seats for meals, 1 exersaucer, 30 disposable bibs for the road, 12 cans of formula, 4 containers of "puffs", 1 diaper bag filled like you could not imagine, 200 diapers, 3 boxes of wipes, I huge basket of baby toys, crib sheets, favorite blankets and woobies, sound machine, 1 suitcase filled with onesies, outfits, more toddler food, bibs and cups, 1 baby gate, 1 play mat and one huge, honkin' double limo stroller...
> 
> That's it."


That is some kind of patience! I'd flip out for sure.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is teaching a good job in the UK?
> Teachers here kind of get screwed.


It's been Ok for me, teachers with family sometimes struggle pay wise, but with just me to look after I can't complain.
The out of hours work we have to do is a pain though eats into any social life more and more but the hols are good.
I am a bit fed up at the moment because of changes that are impacting on me, but I'll survive
They just bought me a shed for my resources so I may be accidentally locking myself in there next year when I need a break!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Just look at all the meat in my birthday sandwich. I couldn't eat it all:
> 
> View attachment 137840




That looks delicious!! 
Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Murder in the UK? With no guns?
> Thanks BTW.


Where there's a will there's a way... and not just by people called Will either.


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> OMG. I would totally do this!!!



Not me! I'm to much of a chicken!


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> For sure, sister!! Love me some caffeine!!
> 
> I just posted this Facebook status:
> 
> 
> "...keeping it light with our 3300 mile, 2.5 week road trip. 1 basket of books/toys for the road per child. Also, each of the girls have a suitcase and Jeff and I will share one. We'll wash as needed.
> 
> Other than that we will only be packing two pack n' plays, two folding with trays seats for meals, 1 exersaucer, 30 disposable bibs for the road, 12 cans of formula, 4 containers of "puffs", 1 diaper bag filled like you could not imagine, 200 diapers, 3 boxes of wipes, I huge basket of baby toys, crib sheets, favorite blankets and woobies, sound machine, 1 suitcase filled with onesies, outfits, more toddler food, bibs and cups, 1 baby gate, 1 play mat and one huge, honkin' double limo stroller...
> 
> That's it."




You guys rock!!!

Now you're reminding me of all the baby stuff we need to buy for around here!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> It's been Ok for me, teachers with family sometimes struggle pay wise, but with just me to look after I can't complain.
> The out of hours work we have to do is a pain though eats into any social life more and more but the hols are good.
> I am a bit fed up at the moment because of changes that are impacting on me, but I'll survive
> They just bought me a shed for my resources so I may be accidentally locking myself in there next year when I need a break!


I have many teacher friends that I've made over the years. Mostly disenchanted angry people. But that sounds like most of my friends.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Not me! I'm to much of a chicken!



Yeah, me neither!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have many teacher friends that I've made over the years. Mostly disenchanted angry people. But that sounds like most of my friends.


An old friend and colleague of mine left to teach in a school in Vale Colorado and he thought the conditions were better over there, but he was into snowboarding and mountain biking etc so I think the lifestyle and opportunities he had made a big difference to him. Think he's left teaching in the classroom now in favour of something else to do with education though.
Maybe all teachers should have sheds where they can hide - or padded cells where they can have a good scream.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> An old friend and colleague of mine left to teach in a school in Vale Colorado and he thought the conditions were better over there, but he was into snowboarding and mountain biking etc so I think the lifestyle and opportunities he had made a big difference to him. Think he's left teaching in the classroom now in favour of something else to do with education though.
> Maybe all teachers should have sheds where they can hide - or padded cells where they can have a good scream.


Funny


----------



## Yvonne G

I think teaching is one of those jobs where you get the extremes between rewarding and frustrating.


----------



## Lyn W

DawnH said:


> For sure, sister!! Love me some caffeine!!
> 
> I just posted this Facebook status:
> 
> 
> "...keeping it light with our 3300 mile, 2.5 week road trip. 1 basket of books/toys for the road per child. Also, each of the girls have a suitcase and Jeff and I will share one. We'll wash as needed.
> 
> Other than that we will only be packing two pack n' plays, two folding with trays seats for meals, 1 exersaucer, 30 disposable bibs for the road, 12 cans of formula, 4 containers of "puffs", 1 diaper bag filled like you could not imagine, 200 diapers, 3 boxes of wipes, I huge basket of baby toys, crib sheets, favorite blankets and woobies, sound machine, 1 suitcase filled with onesies, outfits, more toddler food, bibs and cups, 1 baby gate, 1 play mat and one huge, honkin' double limo stroller...
> 
> That's it."


Wow you must have a huge truck!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I think teaching is one of those jobs where you get the extremes between rewarding and frustrating.


You're right - The kids are rewarding, the management and system are certainly frustrating!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Of all the trades and jobs throughout the school board, teachers are the very few that NEVER have to submit to random drug or alcohol testing.
Just saying.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks for the fun!
I've got to start locking this place up.
Good night.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Of all the trades and jobs throughout the school board, teachers are the very few that NEVER have to submit to random drug or alcohol testing.
> Just saying.



Perks of the job here! 
If only.........I'm sure we'd all be happier!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've just seen on the television that the USA women soccer WINNERS brought home $2 million.
The USA men's soccer 11th placers brought home $9 million 
And the German men's soccer winners brought home $35 million

WTF is that all about? Sorry, I so rarely use harsh language like that, hopefully didn't hurt too many delicate ears with that out burst. I just can't stand crap like that. Really, it gets me all kinds of, let's just say, ummm, “worked up". It's so freakin wrong I didn't believe it at first. 
Hell, Super Bowl 30 second commercials cost more than $2 million!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks for the fun!
> I've got to start locking this place up.
> Good night.


Take care Ed - nice talking to you.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've just seen on the television that the USA women soccer WINNERS brought home $2 million.
> The USA men's soccer 11th placers brought home $9 million
> And the German men's soccer winners brought home $35 million
> 
> WTF is that all about? Sorry, I so rarely use harsh language like that, hopefully didn't hurt too many delicate ears with that out burst. I just can't stand crap like that. Really, it gets me all kinds of, let's just say, ummm, “worked up". It's so freakin wrong I didn't believe it at first.
> Hell, Super Bowl 30 second commercials cost more than $2 million!


So much for equality!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've just seen on the television that the USA women soccer WINNERS brought home $2 million.
> The USA men's soccer 11th placers brought home $9 million
> And the German men's soccer winners brought home $35 million
> 
> WTF is that all about? Sorry, I so rarely use harsh language like that, hopefully didn't hurt too many delicate ears with that out burst. I just can't stand crap like that. Really, it gets me all kinds of, let's just say, ummm, “worked up". It's so freakin wrong I didn't believe it at first.
> Hell, Super Bowl 30 second commercials cost more than $2 million!


Ken, let me state the obvious.
We're sexist and we don't care about soccer.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've been around a couple blocks as it were, so yes, I know about the whole justification in regard to so many things, but, hell I don't think Japan women even received any winnings. I say the USA men's soccer team-11th place and the USA women's soccer team-1st place play each other for each other's winnings. Winner takes all. I bet the men's world say no, knowing they'd get their asses handed to them, but they'd say no because it wouldn't be fair to the women because, well they're men and bigger/stronger than the women.


----------



## N2TORTS

Momof4 said:


> These folks are watching Jaws at night while in a pond!!
> Would you do it?
> 
> View attachment 137825


I would be the one in my dive gear ...swimming around with a fiberglass shark fin....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Yellow Turtle01 , I've missed you.
> What you been doing?


Um, not a lot, actually. Just not on TFO.
What have YOU been doing?
Aw. You guys get way more done without me, 'cause I show up and am like-


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

N2TORTS said:


> I would be the one in my dive gear ...swimming around with a fiberglass shark fin....


I have some fake blood you can borrow


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

@Momof4 
Gosh no. I didn't like Jaws OUT of the water!
How are you doing?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

N2TORTS said:


> I would be the one in my dive gear ...swimming around with a fiberglass shark fin....


Grabbing ankles at just the right time! It would be so much fun.


----------



## Momof4

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> @Momof4
> Gosh no. I didn't like Jaws OUT of the water!
> How are you doing?



I'm doing pretty good! 
I'm gonna be grandma at 45 in about 4 weeks!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Grabbing ankles at just the right time! It would be so much fun.



I'm sure you would grab more than just ankles

I get chills just looking at that picture!!


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> @Momof4
> Gosh no. I didn't like Jaws OUT of the water!
> How are you doing?


Hi there! Have not hear from you for SO LONG. What's up? Just let me know you're well.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Just fine Gillina  How's Ollie?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> I'm doing pretty good!
> I'm gonna be grandma at 45 in about 4 weeks!


Wow! Congratulations! And to the parents. as well


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> I'm sure you would grab more than just ankles


That would depend entirely on the people in the pond! Not Everyone deserves to be grabbed by this Cowboy!


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Just fine Gillina  How's Ollie?


Glad to hear you're fine. We are well, thank GOD. Oli had a nice day: we went out for quite a long 'walk' in the sun, which lasted 1.5 hours.


----------



## Blakem

Hello, friends! I hope everyone's day/night is going well. I'm an off and on reader, and Stephen king has always grasped my attention. I made a thread on which book I should read next, and ended up buying 8 more of his books. I just finished Cujo and now I just started this jem. It's a good break from studying for my RICA exam!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That would depend entirely on the people in the pond! Not Everyone deserves to be grabbed by this Cowboy!




You crack me up!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Blake m said:


> Hello, friends! I hope everyone's day/night is going well. I'm an off and on reader, and Stephen king has always grasped my attention. I made a thread on which book I should read next, and ended up buying 8 more of his books. I just finished Cujo and now I just started this jem. It's a good break from studying for my RICA exam!


Start with the shining !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Last night I scrubbed open Baxter my cats tooth wound that he left in my wrist. I thought it, and acted as if it were a mere flesh wound. You kind folks convinced me to get the thing draining. That's why I scrubbed the crap out of it. Well it still has a significant amount of swelling and needs to be drained again. This time I'm using a pointed object to get in there and really get it opened up good. It should go well, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Last night I scrubbed open Baxter my cats tooth wound that he left in my wrist. I thought it, and acted as if it were a mere flesh wound. You kind folks convinced me to get the thing draining. That's why I scrubbed the crap out of it. Well it still has a significant amount of swelling and needs to be drained again. This time I'm using a pointed object to get in there and really get it opened up good. It should go well, right?


Nothing needs to be really clean here, right? Like suppose the cat wants to lick it all clean? That's okay, right?


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Last night I scrubbed open Baxter my cats tooth wound that he left in my wrist. I thought it, and acted as if it were a mere flesh wound. You kind folks convinced me to get the thing draining. That's why I scrubbed the crap out of it. Well it still has a significant amount of swelling and needs to be drained again. This time I'm using a pointed object to get in there and really get it opened up good. It should go well, right?



Just get underneath it and cut all of the diseased flesh off.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummm it's a puncture wound from a fang. He just decided to chomp in and squeeze down hard, while sinking his teeth into me.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Last night I scrubbed open Baxter my cats tooth wound that he left in my wrist. I thought it, and acted as if it were a mere flesh wound. You kind folks convinced me to get the thing draining. That's why I scrubbed the crap out of it. Well it still has a significant amount of swelling and needs to be drained again. This time I'm using a pointed object to get in there and really get it opened up good. It should go well, right?


Not something I would recommend! Whatever to do though make sure you keep the wound clean and covered so that bacteria can't get in. Or see a doc!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That would depend entirely on the people in the pond! Not Everyone deserves to be grabbed by this Cowboy!


Or his horse


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> Not see a doc!


Don't worry, so not going to a Doctor for this. Left wrist with no bite

right wrist with canine puncture

sweet Baxter who so didn't mean it

here he's watching animal planet with me.


----------



## Blakem

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Last night I scrubbed open Baxter my cats tooth wound that he left in my wrist. I thought it, and acted as if it were a mere flesh wound. You kind folks convinced me to get the thing draining. That's why I scrubbed the crap out of it. Well it still has a significant amount of swelling and needs to be drained again. This time I'm using a pointed object to get in there and really get it opened up good. It should go well, right?


Use beer and bacon grease


----------



## Blakem

Blake m said:


> Use beer and bacon grease. Coors original, of course.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And as luck would have it, being a natural-path I have both on hand!


----------



## Lyn W

Do you have any manuka honey to put on it?

Won't cure it but it will taste better for Baxter next time he has the munchies.


----------



## Lyn W

Night Night all have a good afternoon/evening


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've just seen on the television that the USA women soccer WINNERS brought home $2 million.
> The USA men's soccer 11th placers brought home $9 million
> And the German men's soccer winners brought home $35 million
> 
> WTF is that all about? Sorry, I so rarely use harsh language like that, hopefully didn't hurt too many delicate ears with that out burst. I just can't stand crap like that. Really, it gets me all kinds of, let's just say, ummm, “worked up". It's so freakin wrong I didn't believe it at first.
> Hell, Super Bowl 30 second commercials cost more than $2 million!



Such is life being a woman, especially in sports.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening folks!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Evening folks!


Evening Jacqui!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've just seen on the television that the USA women soccer WINNERS brought home $2 million.
> The USA men's soccer 11th placers brought home $9 million
> And the German men's soccer winners brought home $35 million
> 
> WTF is that all about? Sorry, I so rarely use harsh language like that, hopefully didn't hurt too many delicate ears with that out burst. I just can't stand crap like that. Really, it gets me all kinds of, let's just say, ummm, “worked up". It's so freakin wrong I didn't believe it at first.
> Hell, Super Bowl 30 second commercials cost more than $2 million!


It's okay to be mad Cowboy. The feminist inside me is screaming too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Evening folks!



Evening, Jacqui!


----------



## Momof4

Hi Jacqui!! What's going on?


----------



## N2TORTS

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Grabbing ankles at just the right time! It would be so much fun.


yes sireeeeee.....^5


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Evening folks!


Good evening Jacqui! ! ! ! !


----------



## DawnH

ZEROPILOT said:


> That is some kind of patience! I'd flip out for sure.



LOL!!! It will be fun. (I pray.)


----------



## DawnH

Lyn W said:


> An old friend and colleague of mine left to teach in a school in Vale Colorado and he thought the conditions were better over there, but he was into snowboarding and mountain biking etc so I think the lifestyle and opportunities he had made a big difference to him. Think he's left teaching in the classroom now in favour of something else to do with education though.
> Maybe all teachers should have sheds where they can hide - or padded cells where they can have a good scream.



This made me chuckle. My husband has been a teacher for over 14 years now (changing to Curriculum Coordinator this fall.)


----------



## DawnH

Lyn W said:


> Wow you must have a huge truck!



13 year old suburban. I love her!! (We are putting one of those car bags on top!)


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummm it's a puncture wound from a fang. He just decided to chomp in and squeeze down hard, while sinking his teeth into me.



Jaizei is right. You might as well cut your hand off at this point.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Evening folks!


Hi Jacqui


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> Jaizei is right. You might as well cut your hand off at this point.


But I'm right handed. I do use a left hand mouse though because of all the years being an engineer. Still what would I use for the 10 key pad when sketching and stuff? And then the questions, “War injury?" Umm no. Cat bite,(hanging head)!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> Jaizei is right. You might as well cut your hand off at this point.


You tell me to cut my hand off but don't respond a peep to my lengthy pm? Alls I gots to say is, “that 'burb best be getting packed cause I'm runnin' outta patients here-abouts."

What was that old song? 
“Take out the papers and the trash,
Or you don't get no spending cash!"
“Yakity-Yak don't talk back!"


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You tell me to cut my hand off but don't respond a peep to my lengthy pm? Alls I gots to say is, “that 'burb best be getting packed cause I'm runnin' outta patients here-abouts."
> 
> What was that old song?
> “Take out the papers and the trash,
> Or you don't get no spending cash!"
> “Yakity-Yak don't talk back!"



Shhh! Stop talking. Still packing. The plan is to answer your novella on the road (no, I will not be driving.) I am taking the first leg though (because I am a control freak) so it might be around lunch time. It's gonna be AWESOME. SO WORTH THE WAIT! It's epic. Like, seriously epic!

(I have no idea what I will be writing because it my panic over packing I have forgotten what YOU wrote but I will try and make it epic-ly awesome.)

Fer real.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm laughing already. Oh hey. Your two hours ahead, so I could sleep in and not feel as if I'm watching long.


----------



## mike taylor

Did you guys hear about the dude that got killed by a 11 foot gator ? Seems him and a girl was swimming at 2am . The girl seen the gator and told him .He said f that gator . Then the gator killed him . Crazy stuff .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

“F that gator …" that's almost as good as “Watch this"


----------



## Heardofturtles

Cowboy_Ken said:


> “F that gator …" that's almost as good as “Watch this"



The last words of a redneck


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> Did you guys hear about the dude that got killed by a 11 foot gator ? Seems him and a girl was swimming at 2am . The girl seen the gator and told him .He said f that gator . Then the gator killed him . Crazy stuff .


Why did they think it was a good idea to go swimming at 2 AM in the first place? I wouldn't do that here and there's no gators for thousands of miles.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> there's no gators for thousands of miles.


Not so fast Tina. We found gators and snappers down in Corvallis when Yvonne,Steven and Irene ,Maggie and I got together not to long ago. Sure they were contained and such but still all it would really take is one of those Texas rainstorms to change all that. 
But would anyone notice if people other than Maggie got eaten by gators at OSU? Not too likely.


----------



## spud's_mum

Guys spud hasn't had a urate in quite a while... Should I be worried? He is eating, drinking, peeing and I haven't seen poop (I don't usually until I clean him out)


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Guys spud hasn't had a urate in quite a while... Should I be worried? He is eating, drinking, peeing and I haven't seen poop (I don't usually until I clean him out)


When a tort is well hydrated, the urate is passed in much smaller quantities due to peeing frequency and so harder to find. Poop, especially from a small tort like yours, can be hard to find too... there is also the possibility of spud eating his poop which sounds disgusting, but it happens.

In summary.. don't panic


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> When a tort is well hydrated, the urate is passed in much smaller quantities due to peeing frequency and so harder to find. Poop, especially from a small tort like yours, can be hard to find too... there is also the possibility of spud eating his poop which sounds disgusting, but it happens.
> 
> In summary.. don't panic


Okay thank you!


----------



## jaizei

leigti said:


> Why did they think it was a good idea to go swimming at 2 AM in the first place? I wouldn't do that here and there's no gators for thousands of miles.



Because it's like the best time to go swimming.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I know that no one else is up yet, but, good morning.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Waking up with this classic South Carolina beverage!
Very hard to find here in Florida........


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning !


----------



## mike taylor

The guy that got killed by the gator was drunk . There was signs saying no swimming gators in water . So he kind of asked for it . I fill sorry for stupid people . Why on earth would you jump in the water with a 11 foot alligator ? Then someone poached the alligator and killed it . It wasn't the gators fault . It was doing what gators do . Texas parks and wild life didn't charge the people who killed the gator . It takes a long time for a gator to get to 11 feet . It's a shame that people make stupid decisions and the animal pays the price . If you put yourself in the animals world I say you get what you get for being stupid . People even told this guy not to get into the water . His last words was f the alligator . Crazy stuff what was he thinking ?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Did you guys hear about the dude that got killed by a 11 foot gator ? Seems him and a girl was swimming at 2am . The girl seen the gator and told him .He said f that gator . Then the gator killed him . Crazy stuff .



Seems like just dessert or atleast breakfast...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Very very few people get attacked by gators in Fla. And it's almost unheard of that someone is killed.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> The guy that got killed by the gator was drunk . There was signs saying no swimming gators in water . So he kind of asked for it . I fill sorry for stupid people . Why on earth would you jump in the water with a 11 foot alligator ? Then someone poached the alligator and killed it . It wasn't the gators fault . It was doing what gators do . Texas parks and wild life didn't charge the people who killed the gator . It takes a long time for a gator to get to 11 feet . It's a shame that people make stupid decisions and the animal pays the price . If you put yourself in the animals world I say you get what you get for being stupid . People even told this guy not to get into the water . His last words was f the alligator . Crazy stuff what was he thinking ?



Sounded like the man deserved what he got, but not the gator. Also think TX G&P failed to do what they should have with the poacher.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning.


----------



## Jacqui

Dang Mike, now you have me in a pissy mood.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Dang Mike, now you have me in a pissy mood.


Your female so you're always in some sort of pissy mood 

:ducks and covers for safety:


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> The guy that got killed by the gator was drunk . There was signs saying no swimming gators in water . So he kind of asked for it . I fill sorry for stupid people . Why on earth would you jump in the water with a 11 foot alligator ? Then someone poached the alligator and killed it . It wasn't the gators fault . It was doing what gators do . Texas parks and wild life didn't charge the people who killed the gator . It takes a long time for a gator to get to 11 feet . It's a shame that people make stupid decisions and the animal pays the price . If you put yourself in the animals world I say you get what you get for being stupid . People even told this guy not to get into the water . His last words was f the alligator . Crazy stuff what was he thinking ?


Yeah, I read that story last week. Darwin Award for sure.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Your female so you're always in some sort of pissy mood
> 
> :ducks and covers for safety:



You had better run and run far.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> The guy that got killed by the gator was drunk . There was signs saying no swimming gators in water . So he kind of asked for it . I fill sorry for stupid people . Why on earth would you jump in the water with a 11 foot alligator ? Then someone poached the alligator and killed it . It wasn't the gators fault . It was doing what gators do . Texas parks and wild life didn't charge the people who killed the gator . It takes a long time for a gator to get to 11 feet . It's a shame that people make stupid decisions and the animal pays the price . If you put yourself in the animals world I say you get what you get for being stupid . People even told this guy not to get into the water . His last words was f the alligator . Crazy stuff what was he thinking ?


 Kelly's coming down in a few days and is bringing me some of those messed up looking 3 toes. Are you taking any, I think he has 6 or them.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Kevin.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Kelly's coming down in a few days and is bringing me some of those messed up looking 3 toes. Are you taking any, I think he has 6 or them.



I am! I am! Oh, sorry you were not talking to me.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> You had better run and run far.


 Pow, smack..... Kevin's laid out flat on his back thinking to himself that I was bobbing when I was weaving.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Morning Kevin.


Morning


----------



## Jacqui

You are in a fine mood this morning.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!


----------



## Momof4

Did you here about the guy who lit a firework from the top of his head and died?? 
I feel bad for his family but come on dude, really?


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Did you here about the guy who lit a firework from the top of his head and died??
> I feel bad for his family but come on dude, really?


 
I heard about it but didn't see exactly how he died. Did he trip and fall or something or did it explode on his head killing him?


----------



## Yvonne G

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...-man-from-lighting-firework-on-head/29808363/


----------



## dmmj

Hate hate hate hate


----------



## dmmj

tortdad said:


> I heard about it but didn't see exactly how he died. Did he trip and fall or something or did it explode on his head killing him?


The darwin test? His head EXPLODED!


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...-man-from-lighting-firework-on-head/29808363/


 The title says "buddies tried to stop man from lighting firework off his head"

Hahahaha. I doubt that very much, I'm sure his "buddies" we're very much egging him on.


----------



## JAYGEE

tortdad said:


> The title says "buddies tried to stop man from lighting firework off his head"
> 
> Hahahaha. I doubt that very much, I'm sure his "buddies" we're very much egging him on.


Same thing that I thought, they were all drunk telling him to do it.


----------



## Yvonne G

I hope they were drunk enough to not have to carry that memory forward the rest of their lives. Can you imagine encouraging your buddy and he dies from it, then having to know you had something to do with his death? We are a strange species.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I hope they were drunk enough to not have to carry that memory forward the rest of their lives. Can you imagine encouraging your buddy and he dies from it, then having to know you had something to do with his death? We are a strange species.


Some people just amazed me in so many ways. Like Cowboy Ken said. Drinking and Firework on 4th, very stupid combination.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO.


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO.




Good morning Steven.


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> Good morning Steven.


Good Morning Kathy! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> @smarch.... just so ya know, miss you.


I miss you all too! Last week was my week off work (like work actually shuts down a week) and I kinda literally just did nothing, and went out and did a few things with my family. 
Friday the 3rd I did this really cool 10K race (my first ever 10k actually) where I finished ON the 50 yard line at Gillette, I even got to run out of the inflatable helmet just like the players do!  then had my first tailgating experience after for fireworks... Our group stayed so long to avoid traffic they had to tell us to leave


----------



## smarch

Just saw the most adorable and somewhat hilarious little video of a tortoise that decided it was earrings even though he was flipped. So do things like this happen often if flipped in front of food? I've seen Franklin eat like its the end of the world but I've also seen him flip and I bet for him, righting himself would be the first thought over food.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

He's still eating upside down?


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> I miss you all too! Last week was my week off work (like work actually shuts down a week) and I kinda literally just did nothing, and went out and did a few things with my family.
> Friday the 3rd I did this really cool 10K race (my first ever 10k actually) where I finished ON the 50 yard line at Gillette, I even got to run out of the inflatable helmet just like the players do!  then had my first tailgating experience after for fireworks... Our group stayed so long to avoid traffic they had to tell us to leave
> View attachment 137977
> 
> View attachment 137978
> 
> View attachment 137979
> 
> View attachment 137975
> 
> View attachment 137976




Congrats!! It looks like your doing well! Who is this group? It looks like a fun group of people!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Friday the 3rd I did this really cool 10K race (my first ever 10k actually) where I finished ON the 50 yard line at Gillette,


I just impressed I was able to pic you out of both group pictures! Looks as if you had a great time! I'm happy for you!


----------



## spud's_mum

I Won a medal for gymnastics!


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 137990
> 
> I Won a medal for gymnastics!


Well done


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!



Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Hate hate hate hate



I hope you got that all out of your system and can now move on to the good stuff such as like and love.


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Well done


Thank you


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Kelly's coming down in a few days and is bringing me some of those messed up looking 3 toes. Are you taking any, I think he has 6 or them.


Nope ! Ha-ha Don't need anymore right now .


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I hope they were drunk enough to not have to carry that memory forward the rest of their lives. Can you imagine encouraging your buddy and he dies from it, then having to know you had something to do with his death? We are a strange species.



I hope they were sober enough to have learned a lesson from it all.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO.



Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I miss you all too! Last week was my week off work (like work actually shuts down a week) and I kinda literally just did nothing, and went out and did a few things with my family.
> Friday the 3rd I did this really cool 10K race (my first ever 10k actually) where I finished ON the 50 yard line at Gillette, I even got to run out of the inflatable helmet just like the players do!  then had my first tailgating experience after for fireworks... Our group stayed so long to avoid traffic they had to tell us to leave
> View attachment 137977
> 
> View attachment 137978
> 
> View attachment 137979
> 
> View attachment 137975
> 
> View attachment 137976



Sounds like a good way to spend a week off.


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 137990
> 
> I Won a medal for gymnastics!



Way to go!!


----------



## Momof4

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 137990
> 
> I Won a medal for gymnastics!




Awesome!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Jacqui said:


> Way to go!!





Momof4 said:


> Awesome!!!


Thank you guys


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## dmmj

smarch said:


> Just saw the most adorable and somewhat hilarious little video of a tortoise that decided it was earrings even though he was flipped. So do things like this happen often if flipped in front of food? I've seen Franklin eat like its the end of the world but I've also seen him flip and I bet for him, righting himself would be the first thought over food.
> View attachment 137980


They were probably fighting


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> I hope you got that all out of your system and can now move on to the good stuff such as like and love.


The hate runs strong in this one, yessssss


----------



## Jacqui

I moved my wheelbarrow around to use along the front fence line. Since then, I think every cat and kitten has been playing in and around it. They are like a bunch of clowns and just keep me laughing at their antics.


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you guys



Which event? Have you been doing it long?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> The hate runs strong in this one, yessssss



So you are not perfect after all, huh?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Hey Noel! Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy is the project all done and new furnishing in place?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've been watching two swallow tail butterflies work out their pre-mating dance, (maybe pervie) but what's cool is they fly backwards and it's not like they're the most graceful fliers when going forwards. It's something comic because it seems as if you're watching a film in reverse.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Kathy is the project all done and new furnishing in place?



We finished Sunday. I still want new curtains. Do you want to see it?


----------



## Momof4

There is weird smell coming from my hallway and need to play detective and find it.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> We finished Sunday. I still want new curtains. Do you want to see it?



Of course we do.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> There is weird smell coming from my hallway and need to play detective and find it.



The creature from the black lagoon?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've been watching two swallow tail butterflies work out their pre-mating dance, (maybe pervie) but what's cool is they fly backwards and it's not like they're the most graceful fliers when going forwards. It's something comic because it seems as if you're watching a film in reverse.



I so enjoy watching the butterflies.


----------



## spud's_mum

Jacqui said:


> Which event? Have you been doing it long?


I haven't ever been to a proper club. I do it at a school club so no proper coaches but I learn from watching  I also learn from the people around me, they go to proper clubs and give me tips. 

I don't really do any other event then floor. I still live it though  I have always loved it. After I joined the school club ( last year ) I have learned:
Free cartwheel (no handed cartwheel)
Flick (back hand spring)
Round off flick
Round off flick flick
Cartwheel flick
Free walkover (no handed walk over) with a springboard
Front somersault (with a spring board)
Back summersault (nearly)
I have got better at split leaps, got more flexible, done stunts with other etc I love it!!!


----------



## Jacqui

I am impressed with all you have learned to do. Do you want to get into the other events?


----------



## spud's_mum

Jacqui said:


> I am impressed with all you have learned to do. Do you want to get into the other events?


Yeah, I'd love to try.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Of course we do.










I love it!! The dog smell is gone and our room is bigger because we have smaller furniture.


----------



## Elohi

Hey everyone, I hope hump day finds you all well.


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, I'd love to try.



Does the club meet all year long or just during gymnastics season?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 138008
> 
> View attachment 138009
> 
> View attachment 138010
> 
> 
> I love it!! The dog smell is gone and our room is bigger because we have smaller furniture.



That floor is so pretty, to bad so much of it is covered. Interesting doors on those.


----------



## spud's_mum

Jacqui said:


> Does the club meet all year long or just during gymnastics season?


All year.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Hey everyone, I hope hump day finds you all well.



Hi! Is all well in your world?


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> All year.



A big group?


----------



## Elohi

I'm sick. I'm not sure if it's possible to get so much sun that it causes illness but I'm sick today but I had SO much fun at Port Aransas yesterday. 



^^thats Alaina running into Gulf of Mexico for the very first time.


----------



## spud's_mum

Jacqui said:


> A big group?


Eh yeah, it's hard to tumble as there is all ways someone in the way lol.
I learned my lesson to look left right and UP when walking across the hard way by someone landing on my head (they were half way through a back summersault lol)


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hey Noel! Hi!


Hi Jacqui *big wave*


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I'm sick. I'm not sure if it's possible to get so much sun that it causes illness but I'm sick today but I had SO much fun at Port Aransas yesterday.
> View attachment 138013
> 
> 
> ^^thats Alaina running into Gulf of Mexico for the very first time.



Hmmm I do actually think I have heard too much sun making folks sick, but I thought that was because of sunburns.


----------



## AZtortMom

Miss Jay is pretty mad with me now. 
I'm making her soak because she constipated


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jacqui *big wave*



*jumps up and down* Have you been working on the new tortoise house?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 138014
> Miss Jay is pretty mad with me now.
> I'm making her soak because she constipated



Didn't Mo warn her what happens?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello folks. I've got about an hour to catch up.


----------



## JoesMum

Elohi said:


> I'm sick. I'm not sure if it's possible to get so much sun that it causes illness but I'm sick today but I had SO much fun at Port Aransas yesterday.


Dehydration can make you sick after a long day in the sun. You probably have a degree of sun stroke. Drink plenty of fluids, stay cool and get well soon


----------



## dmmj

Ladies, interesting stat
10% of babies born in hospitals do not natch the DNA of the fathet at the bedside
Hmmmmm interestimg indeed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

dmmj said:


> Ladies, interesting stat
> 10% of babies born in hospitals do not natch the DNA of the fathet at the bedside
> Hmmmmm interestimg indeed.


You've been watching Maury?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Didn't Mo warn her what happens?


Probably not 
Moe is probably giggling behind her had at her


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 138008
> 
> View attachment 138009
> 
> View attachment 138010
> 
> 
> I love it!! The dog smell is gone and our room is bigger because we have smaller furniture.



Beautiful!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 138014
> Miss Jay is pretty mad with me now.
> I'm making her soak because she constipated


I know Kathy (momof4) ended up in urgent care with one of her youngins from the same. I think she gave him a slurpy?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Ladies, interesting stat
> 10% of babies born in hospitals do not natch the DNA of the fathet at the bedside
> Hmmmmm interestimg indeed.



Why does that surprise you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 138008


Hmmmm. That bed looks very uncomfortable to me. Just saying …


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Probably not
> Moe is probably giggling behind her had at her



I was envisioning that same thing. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hmmmm. That bed looks very uncomfortable to me. Just saying …



I know! The mattress is so thin, it's basically invisible.


----------



## mike taylor

Back over here just because somebody ruined I spy.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hmmmm. That bed looks very uncomfortable to me. Just saying …



We sleep standing up


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Back over here just because somebody ruined I spy.




I know, right!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Back over here just because somebody ruined I spy.



how so?


----------



## mike taylor

Go see for yourself !


----------



## JoesMum

If you mean my chess set... sorry!


----------



## mike taylor

Nope its not you Jacqui .


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Moozillion

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 137990
> 
> I Won a medal for gymnastics!


WOO HOO!!!!!
That's GREAT!!!!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Moozillion said:


> WOO HOO!!!!!
> That's GREAT!!!!!!!


Thank you


----------



## dmmj

ZEROPILOT said:


> You've been watching Maury?


We should institute a 3 strikes and you are out in DNA paternity testing.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *jumps up and down* Have you been working on the new tortoise house?


We have, but progress has been slow. We hung some plywood and we will be hanging some mold board next. Tile to follow. The electricians have not been back out so that is at a standstill *sigh*
This is why I can't join some of our tort peeps in Cali


----------



## jaizei

AZtortMom said:


> We have, but progress has been slow. We hung some plywood and we will be hanging some mold board next. Tile to follow. The electricians have not been back out so that is at a standstill *sigh*
> This is why I can't join some of our tort peeps in Cali



What all electrical are you having done?


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I know Kathy (momof4) ended up in urgent care with one of her youngins from the same. I think she gave him a slurpy?


Poor kidlet 
I gave her a bunch of cactus last night and a soak. Jay pooped a bunched, but was very vocal about it. 
The poop was all grass though. She was grunting a little when I went to work this morning, so I soaked her again when I got home and she seemed more comfortable. She's strolling around causing her usual trouble, so I will feed her more cactus and soak again tonight


----------



## AZtortMom

jaizei said:


> What all electrical are you having done?


They are upgrading the electrical box from fuses to circuit breakers and then running power out to the tort house. Once they do that, they are going to install outlets throughout it for the lights, fans, etc


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> We should institute a 3 strikes and you are out in DNA paternity testing.



Who'd be out?


----------



## jaizei

AZtortMom said:


> They are upgrading the electrical box from fuses to circuit breakers and then running power out to the tort house. Once they do that, they are going to install outlets throughout it for the lights, fans, etc



Aside from the service, everything else is easy. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/159186612X/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## jaizei

@smarch have you seen this?
http://wipeoutrun.com/


----------



## AZtortMom

jaizei said:


> Aside from the service, everything else is easy.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/159186612X/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


Yes it is 
We are also in the middle of remodeling our house


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Baxter says,“sometimes simply because it is there!"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

he has mad skills I tell ya! He's a ninja!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Back over here just because somebody ruined I spy.



Oh come now...I thought Johnandjade's hairy, skinny legs in high heels were quite charming. Was a bit miffed he couldn't get into Jade's bikini before that spy was found by someone else.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> We have, but progress has been slow. We hung some plywood and we will be hanging some mold board next. Tile to follow. The electricians have not been back out so that is at a standstill *sigh*
> This is why I can't join some of our tort peeps in Cali



I know what, send me your plane ticket and I will go and pretend to be you.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> We have, but progress has been slow. We hung some plywood and we will be hanging some mold board next. Tile to follow. The electricians have not been back out so that is at a standstill *sigh*
> This is why I can't join some of our tort peeps in Cali


Too bad that you can't make it to the meet but would love to see your new enclosure.


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> Congrats!! It looks like your doing well! Who is this group? It looks like a fun group of people!


www.teamrwb.org

Team RWB, Red, White & Blue. It's an organization of veterans and civilians to unite and bridge the gap between civilian and veteran and make it easier for people coming back from deployment in any way possible by providing a large community. I'm a civilian (anxiety meds made me ineligible to enlist) and have made friends with many veterans, many who have been more than willing to give me advice and suggestions about life since I'm quite young compared to others. They're all quite great, easy for me and my social anxiety to be around. I actually stood around for a few hours after talking with a few guys (perhaps the beer helped too but I don't drink at all things, it was just kinda hand in hand with tailgating this time)


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just impressed I was able to pic you out of both group pictures! Looks as if you had a great time! I'm happy for you!


Yay, that means I'm pretty familiar on here  makes me feel special


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> @smarch have you seen this?
> http://wipeoutrun.com/


I have! Actually I think it's at Gillette as well, it was last year at least. Me friend and I did Insaine Inflatibles last year, it's quite similar just no water, and it was a fun time!
(Yes I wear a tutu to some races, but I wear the cape socks to all of them... In fact I just had to learn how to darn socks because they were in need of a lot of fixing)


----------



## Moozillion

smarch said:


> I have! Actually I think it's at Gillette as well, it was last year at least. Me friend and I did Insaine Inflatibles last year, it's quite similar just no water, and it was a fun time!
> (Yes I wear a tutu to some races, but I wear the cape socks to all of them... In fact I just had to learn how to darn socks because they were in need of a lot of fixing)
> View attachment 138074
> 
> View attachment 138075
> 
> View attachment 138076
> 
> View attachment 138077


LOVE the neon green tutu!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Newt. How's things?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning No One. (Because everyone's asleep)


----------



## dmmj

I am gonna run amok with a chain saw. No specific reason just because. (Starts chainsaw)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

dmmj said:


> I am gonna run amok with a chain saw. No specific reason just because. (Starts chainsaw)


Better just use a hatchet. Wouldn't want to alert the neighbors.


----------



## dmmj

I was able to find whips cuffs,whip cream all on amazon, my evening is set.


----------



## dmmj

ZEROPILOT said:


> Better just use a hatchet. Wouldn't want to alert the neighbors.


When one runs amok,one wants attention.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Isn't it like 1 A.M. in Cali?


----------



## dmmj

2 A.M. why,?


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO


----------



## ZEROPILOT

dmmj said:


> 2 A.M. why,?


Sounds like you already have quite a busy day planned...Or was it a late night?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

mike taylor said:


> Morning TFO


Morning Mike


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning No One. (Because everyone's asleep)


Hi Ed, and everyone else. Am wide awake, I can assure you.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


It's time to say 'good afternoon' here. It's 3pm.


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey


Hi there! How are you?


----------



## Elohi

Good morning tortoise friends!


I still look rough but I feel SOOOOO much better than yesterday. I couldn't even get out of bed yesterday. 
I still hurt but the headache is gone and I have enough energy to push past the aches. Yay!!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Yay, that means I'm pretty familiar on here  makes me feel special



You ARE special, never doubt it.


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> LOVE the neon green tutu!!!



lol me too!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Good morning tortoise friends!
> View attachment 138187
> 
> I still look rough but I feel SOOOOO much better than yesterday. I couldn't even get out of bed yesterday.
> I still hurt but the headache is gone and I have enough energy to push past the aches. Yay!!



I do not see a rough at all. You are beautiful and the little ones as always is so darn cute. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Jacqui

If your day is just starting, nearing it's. end, or some where in between, I hope it is the best it can be and you find little things that bring smiles to your face and a chuckle in your heart.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> If your day is just starting, nearing it's. end, or some where in between, I hope it is the best it can be and you find little things that bring smiles to your face and a chuckle in your heart.



Good morning!!! I'm off to workout after this cup of coffee. 

We may get some light drizzle today. 
It's been really cool all this week. 
I'm not complaining because it's not humid!!


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> I do not see a rough at all. You are beautiful and the little ones as always is so darn cute. Glad you are feeling better.


Thanks Jacqui. Yesterday was brutal. My body can be such a jerk lol.


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning. We are waking up to a gloomy morning. It is like 15 degrees different between yesterday and today. I have my sock and sweater on, 

I'm happy my coffee are hot....


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Good morning tortoise friends!
> View attachment 138187
> 
> I still look rough but I feel SOOOOO much better than yesterday. I couldn't even get out of bed yesterday.
> I still hurt but the headache is gone and I have enough energy to push past the aches. Yay!!


You both looks health, nice and happy.......Lets keep this way! ! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dang it all! Haven't even finished my first cup of coffee, and reality is knocking. Back in a few.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I bought two giant subs for lunch for myself and a friend. The friend went out for lunch...So I'm eating it all myself.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Elohi said:


> Good morning tortoise friends!
> View attachment 138187
> 
> I still look rough but I feel SOOOOO much better than yesterday. I couldn't even get out of bed yesterday.
> I still hurt but the headache is gone and I have enough energy to push past the aches. Yay!!


VERY cute family smiles!


----------



## Yvonne G

Gloomy here too. And quite cool. Strange weather for this time of year.

So, after I found SO on his side, jammed up against the front fence, he was depressed for a couple days and didn't come out of the shed. He's out this a.m., but his right front leg won't support his weight. If it's not one thing, it's another. Hopefully it's just a sprain and will get better on its own. There's just no way in the world I can get him into my truck to go to the vet for an X-ray. And, even if I could, how would they get him out and onto the X-ray machine. Guess I should'a thought about these type things 15 years ago, huh?


----------



## tortdad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I bought two giant subs for lunch for myself and a friend. The friend went out for lunch...So I'm eating it all myself.


Save some for me!


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Gloomy here too. And quite cool. Strange weather for this time of year.
> 
> So, after I found SO on his side, jammed up against the front fence, he was depressed for a couple days and didn't come out of the shed. He's out this a.m., but his right front leg won't support his weight. If it's not one thing, it's another. Hopefully it's just a sprain and will get better on its own. There's just no way in the world I can get him into my truck to go to the vet for an X-ray. And, even if I could, how would they get him out and onto the X-ray machine. Guess I should'a thought about these type things 15 years ago, huh?


 He's out so that's a good thing. I'm sure he'll be fine so don't worry too much.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Gloomy here too. And quite cool. Strange weather for this time of year.
> 
> So, after I found SO on his side, jammed up against the front fence, he was depressed for a couple days and didn't come out of the shed. He's out this a.m., but his right front leg won't support his weight. If it's not one thing, it's another. Hopefully it's just a sprain and will get better on its own. There's just no way in the world I can get him into my truck to go to the vet for an X-ray. And, even if I could, how would they get him out and onto the X-ray machine. Guess I should'a thought about these type things 15 years ago, huh?


Hope he's better soon.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Gloomy here too. And quite cool. Strange weather for this time of year.
> 
> So, after I found SO on his side, jammed up against the front fence, he was depressed for a couple days and didn't come out of the shed. He's out this a.m., but his right front leg won't support his weight. If it's not one thing, it's another. Hopefully it's just a sprain and will get better on its own. There's just no way in the world I can get him into my truck to go to the vet for an X-ray. And, even if I could, how would they get him out and onto the X-ray machine. Guess I should'a thought about these type things 15 years ago, huh?


It's SO scary reading the new owner posts when someone has a sulcata in a 10 gallon aquarium and they ask what they need to do.......I say RUN!! That's what you need to do!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I bought two giant subs for lunch for myself and a friend. The friend went out for lunch...So I'm eating it all myself.


I had a cheese salad baguette for mine - or a luncheon truncheon as I like to call them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I had a cheese salad baguette for mine - or a luncheon truncheon as I like to call them.


I imagine your food might be a bit healthier. 
Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I imagine your food might be a bit healthier.
> Maybe I'm wrong.


I try to eat a healthy diet - I always have fruit and nut chocolate and a few glasses of wine regularly must surely count toward my five a day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hm-m-m..."cheese salad" What, pray tell, does that consist of?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m..."cheese salad" What, pray tell, does that consist of?


It's a family secret but I will share......(whispering now) - it's cheese and the secret ingredient....salad. But don't tell anyone else


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I feel horrible about my two subs now! 
I'm glad I drank it down with a DIET COKE. That will make it all better, right?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I feel horrible about my two subs now!
> I'm glad I drank it down with a DIET COKE. That will make it all better, right?


Now that is going from the SUBlime to the ridiculous!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> It's a family secret but I will share......(whispering now) - it's cheese and the secret ingredient....salad. But don't tell anyone else



***Yvonne lowers her voice and talks behind her hand*** So just cheese and lettuce?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks for the laugh, Lyn.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Here, a salad comes WITH lunch or dinner. It isn't the meal.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne lowers her voice and talks behind her hand*** So just cheese and lettuce?


.......some toms and cucumber thrown in for good measure too.

Good job Adams not about with all this talk of cheese!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gotta go do some work.
Be back in about an hour and a half.
take care ya'll.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here, a salad comes WITH lunch or dinner. It isn't the meal.


Same here in some places as a 'side' or in posh places the meal '.... comes with a salad garnish'!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gotta go do some work.
> Be back in about an hour and a half.
> take care ya'll.


See you later alligator..


----------



## AZtortMom

How's it going all  
I'm sitting here waiting at the dealership. The new charger is getting an oil change. I'm telling you it is a big hit at work and on the freeway. All of a sudden I have "new" friends at work who want to drive it *eye roll* 
Boys are so silly


----------



## tortdad

Lyn W said:


> See you later alligator..


 
I'm not afraid of no alligator

This seams to be the famous last words of some local Texas folks. 


But I'm still here. 


What about you @mike taylor


----------



## Lyn W

tortdad said:


> I'm not afraid of no alligator
> 
> This seams to be the famous last words of some local Texas folks.
> 
> 
> But I'm still here.
> 
> 
> What about you @mike taylor


Was reading about that here last night, I don't mean to speak ill of the departed but what an incredibly stupid thing to ignore.
Seems familiarity breeds contempt in his case - I feel sorry for his family who are left grieving now.


----------



## Lyn W

When I visited Florida my friend and I did the tourist trip to the Everglades to see the alligators - they really are scary creatures!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> How's it going all
> I'm sitting here waiting at the dealership. The new charger is getting an oil change. I'm telling you it is a big hit at work and on the freeway. All of a sudden I have "new" friends at work who want to drive it *eye roll*
> Boys are so silly


What is it you have?


----------



## JoesMum

Had a rather 'exciting' afternoon. I had an engineer round to quote for a new gas central heating boiler. He took one look at our meter, proclaimed the regulator on it old and unsafe and shut the gas off. 

He immediately rang the gas network and, to my surprise, 45 minutes later TWO vans turned up and the regulator was changed ... For free. 

Gas back on within the hour


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> What is it you have?


2013 Dodge Charger it's a "retired" cop car  so its modified


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Had a rather 'exciting' afternoon. I had an engineer round to quote for a new gas central heating boiler. He took one look at our meter, proclaimed the regulator on it old and unsafe and shut the gas off.
> 
> He immediately rang the gas network and, to my surprise, 45 minutes later TWO vans turned up and the regulator was changed ... For free.
> 
> Gas back on within the hour


That's great that they caught it and acted so quickly


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Had a rather 'exciting' afternoon. I had an engineer round to quote for a new gas central heating boiler. He took one look at our meter, proclaimed the regulator on it old and unsafe and shut the gas off.
> 
> He immediately rang the gas network and, to my surprise, 45 minutes later TWO vans turned up and the regulator was changed ... For free.
> 
> Gas back on within the hour


Wow that's good service!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> 2013 Dodge Charger it's a "retired" cop car  so its modified


Don't suppose they left the flashing lights?- now that would be a great way to beat the traffic!


----------



## JoesMum

The guy who came to to do the quote said the valve was "Report on sight" meaning he had to report it quickly and they had to react within two hours. It's been there for 23 years, but I guess you can't take chances with gas.


----------



## AZtortMom

they left the spot light on it and there is no badging on it. It blends too well so it makes people on the freeway nervous


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 138228
> View attachment 138229
> View attachment 138230
> they left the spot light on it and there is no badging on it. It blends too well so it makes people on the freeway nervous


Very nice! A bit bigger than my little Ford Fiesta!


----------



## AZtortMom

Thanks!
Yes it is


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Very nice! A bit bigger than my little Ford Fiesta!


Nice car. 

Bigger than both our Fiestas together... I drive one too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We don't have gas out here,(I do-but no gas service) we live too far out for gas. Everything is serviced by electric. Out usage meters are networked so that no one needs to come out to “read" them. The last two years in early spring we have had some one physically come out to check because compared to the neighbors and the average, the usage is higher here. The guy said typically they find this increase with pot grow operations. I laughed and showed him tortoises. Ooh yup, that's it. Taking notes, he says they aren't going to believe this one. LOL


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We don't have gas out here,(I do-but no gas service) we live too far out for gas. Everything is serviced by electric. Out usage meters are networked so that no one needs to come out to “read" them. The last two years in early spring we have had some one physically come out to check because compared to the neighbors and the average, the usage is higher here. The guy said typically they find this increase with pot grow operations. I laughed and showed him tortoises. Ooh yup, that's it. Taking notes, he says they aren't going to believe this one. LOL


Oh sure Ken, blame it on the tortoise...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Oh sure Ken, blame it on the tortoise...


Hey, not this guy! They say pot is responsible for short-term memory loss…or something like that, I don't know. What were we talking bout? LOL.


----------



## tortdad

Lyn W said:


> Was reading about that here last night, I don't mean to speak ill of the departed but what an incredibly stupid thing to ignore.
> Seems familiarity breeds contempt in his case - I feel sorry for his family who are left grieving now.



Stupid is as stupid does


----------



## Gillian M

Elohi said:


> Good morning tortoise friends!
> View attachment 138187
> 
> I still look rough but I feel SOOOOO much better than yesterday. I couldn't even get out of bed yesterday.
> I still hurt but the headache is gone and I have enough energy to push past the aches. Yay!!


Glad to hear you are now better.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I had a cheese salad baguette for mine - or a luncheon truncheon as I like to call them.


Good evening Lyn, hope you're well. How's Lola now? I really do hope he's better.

By the way, where's Adam these days? I know he left and returned, and I heard from him upon his return. A few days after that I sent him a PM, but got NO reply. Mind you, he usually answers IMMEDIATELY.

Appreciate an answer. Thanks Lyn.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Dang it all! Haven't even finished my first cup of coffee, and reality is knocking. Back in a few.


Take it easy!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> where's Adam these days?


Not Lynn, far from being her, but Adam was home long enough to recover from round one, then head back out. I forget the actual specifics on where to or when he'd be back though. Hopefully someone can fill in this blanks.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> Take it easy!


I know, right?


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn, hope you're well. How's Lola now? I really do hope he's better.
> 
> By the way, where's Adam these days? I know he left and returned, and I heard from him upon his return. A few days after that I sent him a PM, but got NO reply. Mind you, he usually answers IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> Appreciate an answer. Thanks Lyn.



Isn't he out on some exhibition bird watching adventure?


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not Lynn, far from being her, but Adam was home long enough to recover from round one, then head back out. I forget the actual specifics on where to or when he'd be back though. Hopefully someone can fill in this blanks.


Lyn seems to be very busy these days.

As for filling those blanks.....can YOU do it?


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Isn't he out on some exhibition bird watching adventure?


Don't know. That's why I asked Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn, hope you're well. How's Lola now? I really do hope he's better.
> 
> By the way, where's Adam these days? I know he left and returned, and I heard from him upon his return. A few days after that I sent him a PM, but got NO reply. Mind you, he usually answers IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> Appreciate an answer. Thanks Lyn.


Hi Gillian Lola and I are fine thank you. He is still eating really well and although I do worry about his back legs because of the imbalance he seems to be back to normal again now. Rushed home from work to make sure he had a few hours out in the garden and he was just tucked in at my side while I sat on the floor - so he has been having a shell and head massage, he doesn't let me do that very often.

Adam (and I think Wifey) have been away again this week - back sometime over the weekend so he wouldn't have received your PM yet but I'm sure he'll get back to you asap.

How are you and Oli?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Don't know. That's why I asked Lyn.


Something to do with torts in the wild this time I believe.


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Morning all


----------



## Lyn W

Sheldon the russian tortoise said:


> Morning all


Evening in the UK so our day is almost done, hope you have a good one!


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Lyn W said:


> Evening in the UK so our day is almost done, hope you have a good one!


Haha its 1:00 but I said morning... Typical


----------



## Lyn W

Sheldon the russian tortoise said:


> Haha its 1:00 but I said morning... Typical


7.40 pm here - but a lovely sunny evening.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> (and I think Wifey)


Yes, someone needed to, “carry the baggage" from what I remember …


----------



## spud's_mum

Guys, sorry to break in with yet another question,
Can I put thyme in my tort enclosure?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Guys, sorry to break in with yet another question,
> Can I put thyme in my tort enclosure?


Don't think they could read a clock! Oh sorry thyme not time - don't know. have you checked with TTT?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

spudthetortoise said:


> Guys, sorry to break in with yet another question,
> Can I put thyme in my tort enclosure?


Yes. Will it get eaten? No.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello. Finishing up here for a three day weekend.


----------



## Lyn W

Hope you have a good long weekend Ed - anything planned? Apart catching up on chores of course.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hope you have a good long weekend Ed - anything planned? Apart catching up on chores of course.


Tortoise stuff and all three of our vehicles have at least two factory recalls. My truck has three! I'm going to try to get some of THAT sorted out.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Tortoise stuff and all three of our vehicles have at least two factory recalls. My truck has three! I'm going to try to get some of THAT sorted out.


Try to find some time for yourself too. 
Busy weekends fly by don't they?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Try to find some time for yourself too.
> Busy weekends fly by don't they?


As you can see, the only free time I ever have is when I'm at work.


----------



## Lyn W

I keep thinking it's Friday evening - for weeks that's been the only spare time I 've had but my paperwork is done and dusted now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I keep thinking it's Friday evening - for weeks that's been the only spare time I 've had but my paperwork is done and dusted now.


So sorry that you've gotta bring work home with you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> See you later alligator..



"When your hairy legs are straighter!"


----------



## ZEROPILOT

When you saw the alligators in Florida, where was that?
I live very near Everglades Holiday Park.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> So sorry that you've gotta bring work home with you.


Not any more until September. At least I don't have to bring the kids home with me!


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian Moore said:


> Don't know. That's why I asked Lyn.



He said he'd be back Friday.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My step daughters children are staying with me on Sunday while she and my wife go shopping.
It's going to be all Tortoise Land for them.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> When you saw the alligators in Florida, where was that?
> I live very near Everglades Holiday Park.


I can't remember the actual name but we set out on the air boats from quite smallish shack - like diner. After that we went to some tourist Native indian camp.

We were staying at the Chalet Hotel in Miami.


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> I'm not afraid of no alligator
> 
> This seams to be the famous last words of some local Texas folks.
> 
> 
> But I'm still here.
> 
> 
> What about you @mike taylor


Alligators are my friends .


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> My step daughters children are staying with me on Sunday while she and my wife go shopping.
> It's going to be all Tortoise Land for them.


They'll love that! Kids are fascinated by torts - I am fascinated by them and this time last year I wouldn't have been that interested.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> "When your hairy legs are straighter!"


Not heard that before - I was expecting a ' in a while crocodile'
The kids in school will love it when I say that back to them next time they say see you later .....


----------



## tortdad

I swear I was just dropping my twin boys off in front of their elementary school and honking at them when they were in the cross walk yelling "I love you" as loud as I could (boy they hated that, lol) and now..... Today they are 21 years old.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> I swear I was just dropping my twin boys off in front of their elementary school and honking at them when they were in the cross walk yelling "I love you" as loud as I could (boy they hated that, lol) and now..... Today they are 21 years old.



If they "loved" it then, imagine the response you'd get if you did it now!


----------



## spud's_mum




----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I can't remember the actual name but we set out on the air boats from quite smallish shack - like diner. After that we went to some tourist Native indian camp.
> 
> We were staying at the Chalet Hotel in Miami.


It could have been any place then. In Dade County, it's all Indian owned Everglades.
I'm west of Fort Lauderdale Beach.


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> I swear I was just dropping my twin boys off in front of their elementary school and honking at them when they were in the cross walk yelling "I love you" as loud as I could (boy they hated that, lol) and now..... Today they are 21 years old.


I know how you fill . My oldest boy is 20 ! I'm only 37 crazy right ?


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> If they "loved" it then, imagine the response you'd get if you did it now!


Haha. One of my boys would ask to get dropped off down the street from the school. I kept telling him no but one day allowed it. I waited until I knew he was in front of the school and drove up there and did it anyway. I can still hear him screaming at me. 

DAAAAAAAAD!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It could have been any place then. In Dade County, it's all Indian owned Everglades.
> I'm west of Fort Lauderdale Beach.


I'll have to check my old pics think there's a sign there somewhere. We almost missed the trip due to - lets call it a very tiring evening socialising with the hotel staff in their bar!!
We had to have a call to our room to wake us then after a mad dash to get on the bus we almost got left in the diner shack as we hadn't noticed our group leaving. So we weren't really at our best that day. Enjoyed it though.
Yes did a few trips around FL too


----------



## ZEROPILOT

mike taylor said:


> I know how you fill . My oldest boy is 20 ! I'm only 37 crazy right ?


You could beat me then. I was a 42 year old grandfather.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

tortdad said:


> Haha. One of my boys would ask to get dropped off down the street from the school. I kept telling him no but one day allowed it. I waited until I knew he was in front of the school and drove up there and did it anyway. I can still hear him screaming at me.
> 
> DAAAAAAAAD!!!!


I did that too because my mothers car was embarrasing!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I'll have to check my old pics think there's a sign there somewhere. We almost missed the trip due to - lets call it a very tiring evening socialising with the hotel staff in their bar!!
> We had to have a call to our room to wake us then after a mad dash to get on the bus we almost got left in the diner shack as we hadn't noticed our group leaving. So we weren't really at our best that day. Enjoyed it though.
> Yes did a few trips around FL too


Lots to do. Really. I just mostly take it for granted.
That's life.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Lots to do. Really. I just mostly take it for granted.
> That's life.


Very true, I have stunning mountains and beautiful scenery around or very close to me but you never appreciate what's on your doorstep.


----------



## mike taylor

My boy and his lady have been trying to get pregnant . No luck yet . I can't wait ! I'm going to feed it chocolate and sticky candy . Ha-ha Can you say human tornado?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

mike taylor said:


> My boy and his lady have been trying to get pregnant . No luck yet . I can't wait ! I'm going to feed it chocolate and sticky candy . Ha-ha Can you say human tornado?


Wind it up and send him/her back to dads house? I like it.


----------



## Lyn W

mike taylor said:


> I know how you fill . My oldest boy is 20 ! I'm only 37 crazy right ?





ZEROPILOT said:


> You could beat me then. I was a 42 year old grandfather.


You are all young starters over there - is it something in the water?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> You are all young starters over there - is it something in the water?


Yes. Alcohol.


----------



## tortdad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I did that too because my mothers car was embarrasing!


I totally had a POS


----------



## ZEROPILOT

A past trip to Everglades Sawgrass Recreational Park


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I know how you fill . My oldest boy is 20 ! I'm only 37 crazy right ?


I turn 37 in two weeks


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My first, “grand kid" came into the world when I was 40. He just had a birthday and I got teary eyed remembering the day his mom told me she was pregnant …


----------



## tortdad

Lyn W said:


> You are all young starters over there - is it something in the water?


 That's not how it works deary, it's something in your pants 

Lol 

When I was a wee one my mom told me babies got I'm mommies bellies because they drank a seed with water so maybe you're right.


----------



## Lyn W

tortdad said:


> I turn 37 in two weeks


Just think of yourself as an 18 year old with 19 year experience,


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Everglades Holiday park.
I usually take photos of the bike that I rode and the background is secondary....


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Everglades Holiday park.
> I usually take photos of the bike that I rode and the background is secondary....


I was going to ask if it was your bike.
Do you have alligators wander into your town often?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just got the photos up. sorry. I send those off of my phone.
Yes. Alligators are very common. They almost never mess with people. They do, however eat pets.
Sometimes when I'm out fishing, an alligator will bother with me, but only because some isiot had been feeding it.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> He said he'd be back Friday.


Hi Yvonne hope you're well.

Thanks very much your reply. Appreciate it.


----------



## Lyn W

Is there a tall building called Pier 42 or something like that in FL?
Think it had a revolving bar - or maybe that was just the effects of being there!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

There is an area in Dade county called SHARK REEF STATE PARK.
there you actually have to step over very large alligators stretched out on the path getting some sun. These are wild and often quite large...And still, few get bitten. The path is several miles long and there are bicycles to rent. It's a nice motorcycle ride out there and about three hours round trip.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just got the photos up. sorry. I send those off of my phone.
> Yes. Alligators are very common. They almost never mess with people. They do, however eat pets.
> Sometimes when I'm out fishing, an alligator will bother with me, but only because some isiot had been feeding it.


Quite scary finding one in your garden instead of poor Tiddles though


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Is there a tall building called Pier 42 or something like that in FL?
> Think it had a revolving bar - or maybe that was just the effects of being there!


The Pier Top restaurant has a rotating dining room.
I think it's pier 66


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> There is an area in Dade county called SHARK REEF STATE PARK.
> there you actually have to step over very large alligators stretched out on the path getting some sun. These are wild and often quite large...And still, few get bitten. The path is several miles long and there are bicycles to rent. It's a nice motorcycle ride out there and about three hours round trip.


I'm not brave enough to walk that


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The Pier Top restaurant has a rotating dining room.
> I think it's pier 66


That could be it then unless I was a few doors down.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I'm not brave enough to walk that


It's pretty spooky.
I remember my wife leaning over to take a photo of some baby gators just as we both saw a huge female between them and us!


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I turn 37 in two weeks




You're a baby! I would love to be in my 30's again!


----------



## jaizei

Just when I start to feel old, y'all make me feel young again.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's pretty spooky.
> I remember my wife leaning over to take a photo of some baby gators just as we both saw a huge female between them and us!


I would have died!
I had a trip to Sun City when I was staying in South Africa many years ago and they had enormous alligators there ( or was it crocs?) anyway - just as I was taking a photo of one under a walkway I was on it roared and jumped up - needless to say the photo was just a blur from me jumping out if my skin!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The best family spot for outdoors, Florida stuff is Billie Swamp Safari.
It's on Seminole Indian land.
There are airboats and shows and a whole day of interesting things to do and see.
It's just not a good motorcycle ride. The road going to it is actually called "SNAKE ROAD" and I've seen rattlesnakes strike at tires. The rest is all dust and pot holes. But as soon as the grand kids get bigger, we're going there a lot. (By car or truck)


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The best family spot for outdoors, Florida stuff is Billie Swamp Safari.
> It's on Seminole Indian land.
> There are airboats and shows and a whole day of interesting things to do and see.
> It's just not a good motorcycle ride. The road going to it is actually called "SNAKE ROAD" and I've seen rattlesnakes strike at tires. The rest is all dust and pot holes. But as soon as the grand kids get bigger, we're going there a lot. (By car or truck)


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I would have died!
> I had a trip to Sun City when I was staying in South Africa many years ago and they had enormous alligators there ( or was it crocs?) anyway - just as I was taking a photo of one under a walkway I was on it roared and jumped up - needless to say the photo was just a blur from me jumping out if my skin!


Crocodiles and alligators are whole different animals. A crocodile see's humans as lunch. Most alligators would rather be left alone.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll stop blabbing now. I've got to shut down. It's time to go home. Thanks Lyn!
And goodnight everyone!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Crocodiles and alligators are whole different animals. A crocodile see's humans as lunch. Most alligators would rather be left alone.


I just remember it was huge that's why I was photographing it because I'd never seen anything that big! They had some sort of reserve there so again would have to check pics to be sure which it was. There's a difference in the nose/head shape isn't there?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll stop blabbing now. I've got to shut down. It's time to go home. Thanks Lyn!
> And goodnight everyone!


Take care Ed have a great weekend!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Big difference in the head shape and teeth.
Good night.
Thanks for the fun.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian Lola and I are fine thank you. He is still eating really well and although I do worry about his back legs because of the imbalance he seems to be back to normal again now. Rushed home from work to make sure he had a few hours out in the garden and he was just tucked in at my side while I sat on the floor - so he has been having a shell and head massage, he doesn't let me do that very often.
> 
> Adam (and I think Wifey) have been away again this week - back sometime over the weekend so he wouldn't have received your PM yet but I'm sure he'll get back to you asap.
> Great to hear Lola is well now. Would have loved to see you 'massaging' him. Oli hardly ever allows to give him a stroke, which confirms that torts don't like to be cuddled. When he gives me the ok to do so, I sit and think: Wow.....if that were a cat.' Am determined to get one.
> 
> Oli's well: I've been taking out for 'walks' almost daily. Goodness, you cannot imagine how people (grown ups and children) crowd around him, after which quetions begin.
> How are you and Oli?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Big difference in the head shape and teeth.
> Good night.


Night!
You too!


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes, someone needed to, “carry the baggage" from what I remember …


hahaha !


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Gillian have you started your search for a kitty yet?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Not any more until September. At least I don't have to bring the kids home with me!


Wow! Imagine doing it for ONE DAY Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> hahaha !


That's what Adam said! I'm sure he's not that mean though!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! Imagine doing it for ONE DAY Lyn.


I'd rather not! I love my peace and quiet!!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian have you started your search for a kitty yet?


Hi once again. No not yet. Know why? I want a 'clean' and healty one, not one form the streets, and frankly speaking I don't know many pet stores that have them. I was told: ' Don't waste your TIME and MONEY. Take one for the streets, give it a good bath, and take care of it.' 'No way!' I thought. I think I will have to wait till the end of Ramadan as well as the feast that follow when there'll be a holiday.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I'd rather not! I love my peace and quiet!!


That's exactly how think, particularly due to the fact that I live alone.

Even when it came to choosing a pet, that was the main reason for my having chosen a TORT....OLI: these cute animals are quiet, maybe a bit too quiet at times. Know what I mean?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi once again. No not yet. Know why? I want a 'clean' and healty one, not one form the streets, and frankly speaking I don't know many pet stores that have them. I was told: ' Don't waste your TIME and MONEY. Take one for the streets, give it a good bath, and take care of it.' 'No way!' I thought. I think I will have to wait till the end of Ramadan as well as the feast that follow when there'll be a holiday.


I don't really like cats that much but I can understand why you would want one.
They can be affectionate - when they're not eating birds and small mammals or you - like Ken's Baxter when he decide to have night nibbles on his arm!


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Big difference in the head shape and teeth.
> Good night.
> Thanks for the fun.


Good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My first, “grand kid" came into the world when I was 40. He just had a birthday and I got teary eyed remembering the day his mom told me she was pregnant …


How's your bite today Ken?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I don't really like cats that much but I can understand why you would want one.
> They can be affectionate - when they're not eating birds and small mammals or you - like Ken's Baxter when he decide to have night nibbles on his arm!


Oh yes, they can. They can also be cuddly, unlike torts. Why don't you like them? Most people in Europe and USA LOVE dogs then cats. I guess you like dogs. I remember you mentioned taking the elderly's dog for walks, correct?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> That's what Adam said! I'm sure he's not that mean though!


You never know. 'You are guilty until proven innocent' and NOT vice-versa. (Only joking).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> How's your bite today Ken?


It's fine now. Taking DawnH advice,(I think) I just cut my hand off and now a mere cat bite on the wrist is the least of my worries. LOL.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes, they can. They can also be cuddly, unlike torts. Why don't you like them? Most people in Europe and USA LOVE dogs then cats. I guess you like dogs. I remember you mentioned taking the elderly's dog for walks, correct?


Yes I like dogs better . Cats are too independent for me and kill things. I know it's only nature but you would think that after being domesticated for thousands of years they would have lost that instinct.


----------



## JoesMum

Hands shaken. Speech delivered. Need wine.

A speech was not part of the deal when I agreed to present prizes at the Sports Award evening of the school where I am chair of governors. Just as well I can think on my feet!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But seriously the night I ripped it open and squeezed nasty stuff out of it seemed to have helped. Swelling is now just localized with the wound and not area based. I see that as good.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's fine now. Taking DawnH advice,(I think) I just cut my hand off and now a mere cat bite on the wrist is the least of my worries. LOL.


So you've thrown your hand in?

Do you know, I would give my right arm to be ambidextrous!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But seriously the night I ripped it open and squeezed nasty stuff out of it seemed to have helped. Swelling is now just localized with the wound and not area based. I see that as good.


Sounds like you're on the mend.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> So you've thrown your hand in?
> 
> Do you know, I would give my right arm to be ambidextrous!


LOL


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Hands shaken. Speech delivered. Need wine.
> 
> A speech was not part of the deal when I agreed to present prizes at the Sports Award evening of the school where I am chair of governors. Just as well I can think on my feet!


I always find the best speeches come after the wine.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Hands shaken. Speech delivered. Need wine.
> 
> A speech was not part of the deal when I agreed to present prizes at the Sports Award evening of the school where I am chair of governors. Just as well I can think on my feet!




I would have literally fainted and drank the whole bottle!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm getting buzzed by choppers again, likely from the heat signatures various tortoise enclosures give off here. About twice a week we get buzzed for a the least 3 circles.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's fine now. Taking DawnH advice,(I think) I just cut my hand off and now a mere cat bite on the wrist is the least of my worries. LOL.




I wish you would just go to the doctor!!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm getting buzzed by choppers again, likely from the heat signatures various tortoise enclosures give off here. About twice a week we get buzzed for a the least 3 circles.




I never thought of that before!! 
I wonder what they think about Yvonne's place?


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's fine now. Taking DawnH advice,(I think) I just cut my hand off and now a mere cat bite on the wrist is the least of my worries. LOL.



Focus on the positives.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm getting buzzed by choppers again, likely from the heat signatures various tortoise enclosures give off here. About twice a week we get buzzed for a the least 3 circles.


I can't wait for the middle of the night visit, followed by the chance for an educational lecture from me. I'll see if I could film it. That would be the best!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kathy, thank you for your concern. I'm sure though if it came down to needing antibiotics I could have Karen bring me something and I could hope that they were. LOL 
Now that was funny, I don't care who you are!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kathy, thank you for your concern. I'm sure though if it came down to needing antibiotics I could have Karen bring me something and I could hope that they were. LOL
> Now that was funny, I don't care who you are!


LOL.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's fine now. Taking DawnH advice,(I think) I just cut my hand off and now a mere cat bite on the wrist is the least of my worries. LOL.


Hi Ken, and very sorry to have 'heard' that you got bitten. Wishes to get well SOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Yes I like dogs better . Cats are too independent for me and kill things. I know it's only nature but you would think that after being domesticated for thousands of years they would have lost that instinct.


I see your point. Dogs are definitely more, much more LOYAL, FAITHFUL, you name it. I'm scared to death of them (remember I told you?) but I'm the exception to the rule, here.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> I wish you would just go to the doctor!!


And I wish he'd listen to your wise words!


----------



## Elohi

When we had a yard full of mallow, a helicopter circled our place several times. Dumb dumbs, it's just tortoise food.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> I wish you would just go to the doctor!!


I could let Ava lick it clean but if she decided it was tasty I might be in real trouble


----------



## Elohi

The Gulf of Mexico bit me so I'm watching this like a hawk to make sure it doesn't start trying to get ugly since there is some pretty funky bacteria in the gulf.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

At least I knew what mine was! That thing looks as if it's growing eyes for crying out loud!


----------



## Elohi

I just skinned it on the sand when a wave crashed into me and pulled me under.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> View attachment 138277
> 
> The Gulf of Mexico bit me so I'm watching this like a hawk to make sure it doesn't start trying to get ugly since there is some pretty funky bacteria in the gulf.




Ouch!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Elohi said:


> View attachment 138277
> 
> The Gulf of Mexico bit me so I'm watching this like a hawk to make sure it doesn't start trying to get ugly since there is some pretty funky bacteria in the gulf.


I went on a trip to Marco Island from Miami years ago - couldn't get over the fish swimming all around my legs in the shallows. Thankfully no bites but I don't think insects like the taste of my blood.


----------



## Lyn W

Elohi said:


> I just skinned it on the sand when a wave crashed into me and pulled me under.


Thought it was a bite - your scrape sounds much more painful! Hope its better soon


----------



## Elohi

Lyn W said:


> Thought it was a bite - your scrape sounds much more painful! Hope its better soon


Sorry lol, I was joking that the gulf bit me when it smacked me with a big wave and I scraped my knee on the sandy floor. Some of the waves were surprisingly big. Man it was fun!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Elohi said:


> Sorry lol, I was joking that the gulf bit me when it smacked me with a big wave and I scraped my knee on the sandy floor. Some of the waves were surprisingly big. Man it was fun!!!!


I read it too quickly.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got to go everyone. Needing to get something's done around here.


----------



## Elohi

That's my 12 yr old riding a little wave. There was an hour there where the waves got big and fun. Funny enough it wasn't one of those bigger ones that smacked me down LOL. I was out in the surf when the bigger ones were rolling in so I didn't get any pictures of them. My daughter asked if a storm was coming hahaha.


----------



## Lyn W

Me too - I'm going to try to have an early night - well earlyish for me as it's almost 11 pm
Great catching up tonight.
Take care
Night all !


----------



## Elohi

This is me....getting crispy. My second application of sunscreen failed me.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Me too - I'm going to try to have an early night - well earlyish for me as it's almost 11 pm
> Great catching up tonight.
> Take care
> Night all !


Good night Lyn and sweet dreams.


----------



## Gillian M

Good night everyone at tort forum and sweet dreams to you and your torts.


----------



## Momof4

Anyone here have Jersey Mike's? 
Their sandwiches are so good but I'm paying the price with heartburn!!
So worth it !


----------



## Jacqui

Not here.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> Anyone here have Jersey Mike's?
> Their sandwiches are so good but I'm paying the price with heartburn!!
> So worth it !


Young people don't get heartburn that's just us old people !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It might be raining out!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Don't know that I'd really call it rain …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It stopped. I may go mow now.


----------



## smarch

Went out and got a new batman shirt for my races this weekend (because cotton + mud/water= no!) and I literally feel my gym work is paying off, went to the gym before work again this morning... Like me who'll sleep in as late as I possibly can woke up early to go to the gym. I actually have a lil hourglass to me!! I'm used to being a big fat brick (I have body image issues of that didn't already make itself obvious). I'm like actually very happy!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just saw my first preview for the movie “TrainWreck" just me or it looks funny as sin,(good) right?


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Went out and got a new batman shirt for my races this weekend (because cotton + mud/water= no!) and I literally feel my gym work is paying off, went to the gym before work again this morning... Like me who'll sleep in as late as I possibly can woke up early to go to the gym. I actually have a lil hourglass to me!! I'm used to being a big fat brick (I have body image issues of that didn't already make itself obvious). I'm like actually very happy!
> View attachment 138303



Which fitbit do you have?


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It might be raining out!


We have a dust storm here.


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Went out and got a new batman shirt for my races this weekend (because cotton + mud/water= no!) and I literally feel my gym work is paying off, went to the gym before work again this morning... Like me who'll sleep in as late as I possibly can woke up early to go to the gym. I actually have a lil hourglass to me!! I'm used to being a big fat brick (I have body image issues of that didn't already make itself obvious). I'm like actually very happy!
> View attachment 138303



I noticed you were smaller! 
That is awesome!! You rock girl!!


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> Which fitbit do you have?



Do you have one? I will friend you? 
I only get about 8-10 thousand a day.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Don't know that I'd really call it rain …
> View attachment 138296



You may want to wash that sucker!


----------



## mike taylor

Why its a Chevy ? It isn't going to make it a Ford . ha-ha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Why its a Chevy ? It isn't going to make it a Ford . ha-ha


It's a Chevy because it doesn't need to be purtied up to prove itself!


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Which fitbit do you have?


Garmin Vivofit.


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> I noticed you were smaller!
> That is awesome!! You rock girl!!


Whoop! I feel like if i keep at life the way I've been going with the gym and all I'll be good. 
Sooooo I don't think I've told anyone here yet! My biggest dream/fitness goal is to do the Iditarod Invitational, it's an ultra run... Where you go and run the whole course that they'll then do the sled races on days after. Yup I'm a nut, good thing I like cold, and running. There's a lot to qualify though so I'm cracking down!


----------



## Elohi

I forgot to show you all my tortoise find on my beach trip.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It stopped. I may go mow now.


You need car wash for sure Sir! Hahaha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Sooooo I don't think I've told anyone here yet!


Here I thought you were gonna say you were now in love with more than that guys accent, (wink, wink)!


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> I forgot to show you all my tortoise find on my beach trip.
> View attachment 138317


Is more are coming? ?

You do said "more"...........I only see one. But it is a good one for sure.


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Is more are coming? ?
> 
> You do said "more"...........I only see one. But it is a good one for sure.


I found some others but I didn't want to break the bank. I found a huge tortoise sculpture that I'd should have bought. Maybe next time.


----------



## bouaboua

I know. I felt the same way also. Coming home regretting not getting that torts, specially we may not go back again any time soon.


----------



## leigti

smarch said:


> Whoop! I feel like if i keep at life the way I've been going with the gym and all I'll be good.
> Sooooo I don't think I've told anyone here yet! My biggest dream/fitness goal is to do the Iditarod Invitational, it's an ultra run... Where you go and run the whole course that they'll then do the sled races on days after. Yup I'm a nut, good thing I like cold, and running. There's a lot to qualify though so I'm cracking down!


They didn't even have enough snow to run the race very well this year. Maybe it won't be so rough next year. Another dry winter and you won't need snowshoes just tennis shoes.


----------



## Yvonne G

Boy, the sun goes down here in the west and all you tender foots roll up the sidewalks. You're no fun. Guess I'll go to bed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Right...
Wait, what's a sidewalk?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> Boy, the sun goes down here in the west and all you tender foots roll up the sidewalks. You're no fun. Guess I'll go to bed.


That's tmi but good night


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I use the app. I use it on my iPhone as well as on my iPad, this makes it so I don't get alerts for things that those on computers do. Any alerts, as it were. So while waiting for a response to a pm, for instance, I constantly bounce over to that pull down and update it just to see if there is one there. As Jacqui has pointed out, yes, I realize that it's amazing to learn that I get pm's from people but in truth I do. And they actually know who their pm's are going to. But it just dawned on me that although time wise it may work out that they are awake, this doesn't mean that they don't have other things that need doing other than the tortoise forum, ( work comes to mind here) and that maybe I should stop looking at the clock and doing the math and just relax a little. Yes, when you read this, you!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Off to bed now friends. Good morning and good night to all.


----------



## dmmj

I once knew a man from nantucket lets just say the reports about him are greatly misinformed.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey tortoise people.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning peeps !


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here I thought you were gonna say you were now in love with more than that guys accent, (wink, wink)!


I thought I was already obvious about that, it wasn't just the accent. And I get to see him at my races this weekend


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I forgot to show you all my tortoise find on my beach trip.
> View attachment 138317



Sweet! That is a really nice one.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey tortoise people.



Are you still going to summer school? Packing?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

It is one of those dreary, lazy type days. I hope the sun does not come out and ruin it.


----------



## Jacqui

I guess I need to get back to cutting down trees...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> It is one of those dreary, lazy type days. I hope the sun does not come out and ruin it.


Good morning Jacqui. I'll tell you what's rough, finally we have some overcast skies. Its actually going to be safe to go outside today!! Humidity will be up as well, helping those battling fires up here. Now I should get to making a list of out door things to do in that I've got the opportunity to do so. Well on my satellite TV showtime is airing a weekend free of channels! I've got as much as I think set to receive but still, I may miss something...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning Jacqui. I'll tell you what's rough, finally we have some overcast skies. Its actually going to be safe to go outside today!! Humidity will be up as well, helping those battling fires up here. Now I should get to making a list of out door things to do in that I've got the opportunity to do so. Well on my satellite TV showtime is airing a weekend free of channels! I've got as much as I think set to receive but still, I may miss something...


receive ? I meant record. I got distracted and didn't finish reading what I posted.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Welcome home Adam! How are things? Did you spot the birds(?) you were after? Help out with the logging of information on them? Or a the least fetch water quietly for those in need? I've been busy being not busy to the untrained eye. I've developed a wonderful relationship that at first glance, I don't know that anyone would have seen possible from either side, yet there it is just the same. I smile more now and that can't be bad, can it? Back in the late '60's early '70's was a movie with the title, “What's so Bad About Feeling Good?" and you know from what I remember of the movie there was a Tuscan I believe that when you made contact with it, you realized the love all around and started to feel good about yourself and everything around you. Naturally the powers that be couldn't have this bird mucking about on the loose so a plan was hatched to capture it. I think that was the premise. That was certainly a long time ago. 
Enough of all that. Do tell of the latest expedition please.


----------



## mike taylor

How's everything thing Ken ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> How's everything thing Ken ?


Okay, or I'm living in some serious denial or maybe some of both...at least I'm smiling!


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah that's a plus . So did you get a call back on that job ? You still working nights ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Got a different call back. Closer, more money, and day shift. I've excepted this position. I'll be starting on the 20th at the latest. Looking forward to it.


----------



## mike taylor

Good news !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Yeah that's a plus . So did you get a call back on that job ? You still working nights ?


You working? I call about to you I speak of this job.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm waiting on a inspection from the city . You can call anytime .


----------



## Lyn W

@Tidgy's Dad is trying to sneak up on us!
Welcome back - Adam hope all went well on your trip!


----------



## mike taylor

Adam the great bird hunter !


----------



## Momof4

We are at the indoor dump and I think I'm going to throw up!!!
I will not get out of the truck!!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> We are at the indoor dump and I think I'm going to throw up!!!
> I will not get out of the truck!!
> View attachment 138379


Don't blame you keep the windows up too!


----------



## mike taylor

Stinky stinky !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> @Tidgy's Dad is trying to sneak up on us!
> Welcome back - Adam hope all went well on your trip!


Been wading through 100 alerts, several PMs and pages and pages of I-spy and chat and still haven't finished.
Crikey, I must stop doing anything else except the forum.
Trip very depressing really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Adam the great bird hunter !


Tortoises this time, not that there were many.
Disastrous decline in numbers it would appear.
And I am not stinky! stinky!
Was when I got back, but just had a shower, you know.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Been wading through 100 alerts, several PMs and pages and pages of I-spy and chat and still haven't finished.
> Crikey, I must stop doing anything else except the forum.
> Trip very depressing really.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tortoises this time, not that there were many.
> Disastrous decline in numbers it would appear.
> And I am not stinky! stinky!
> Was when I got back, but just had a shower, you know.



It takes a while to catch up and by the time you do it's moved on again - you'll have to be a fast reader!
Sorry to hear that any particular reason you can see for the decline?


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tortoises this time, not that there were many.
> Disastrous decline in numbers it would appear.
> And I am not stinky! stinky!
> Was when I got back, but just had a shower, you know.


I was talking to momof4 bird hunter. Ha-ha She is at the dump . Stinky stinky


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Got a different call back. Closer, more money, and day shift. I've excepted this position. I'll be starting on the 20th at the latest. Looking forward to it.


Congrats Ken. Good for you. More money and day shift always a good thing. Congrats! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I was talking to momof4 bird hunter. Ha-ha She is at the dump . Stinky stinky


I know, Mike, just kidding, that dump looks deeply not nice.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know, Mike, just kidding, that dump looks deeply not nice.


It would maybe make a nice indoor greenhouse type tortoise area if it were clean and planted. You could have an entire Bio-Dome Dude


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It would maybe make a nice indoor greenhouse type tortoise area if it were clean and planted. You could have an entire Bio-Dome Dude


Well, I've got servants, so yeah, it's possible, but I'm not going in for now.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It would maybe make a nice indoor greenhouse type tortoise area if it were clean and planted. You could have an entire Bio-Dome Dude


I think that's a really good tip from Ken.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> The guy that got killed by the gator was drunk . There was signs saying no swimming gators in water . So he kind of asked for it . I fill sorry for stupid people . Why on earth would you jump in the water with a 11 foot alligator ? Then someone poached the alligator and killed it . It wasn't the gators fault . It was doing what gators do . Texas parks and wild life didn't charge the people who killed the gator . It takes a long time for a gator to get to 11 feet . It's a shame that people make stupid decisions and the animal pays the price . If you put yourself in the animals world I say you get what you get for being stupid . People even told this guy not to get into the water . His last words was f the alligator . Crazy stuff what was he thinking ?


Know this is a couple of days old but just need to say I really get mad at this sort of story.
It's like the people who get in the lions' enclosure, or the polar bear's place and get themselves killed and then they shoot the animal.
Wrong! Wrong! Wrong!


----------



## Momof4

Note to self...
Stay home next time someone ask if you want to drive to the dump!!

Headed. to watch the Minions movie!
I hate the theaters but it's a family thing I have to do a couple of times a year!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Note to self...
> Stay home next time someone ask if you want to drive to the dump!!
> 
> Headed. to watch the Minions movie!
> I hate the theaters but it's a family thing I have to do a couple of times a year!


Took about 50 kids to see it the other day - they loved it and although I'd never heard of them before , I did think it was quite funny. Great soundtrack! The Doors, Turtles, Stones and of course Donovan - had me singing Mellow Yellow rest of day much to my class's annoyance!


----------



## spud's_mum

Hi every one, just woke up from a nap after a long day of school. 

Oh an did I tell you guys about the dog bone? (The one I tripped over and rolled into and hurt my back) well I dropped it in my toe and bruised underneath my toe nail.


----------



## Lyn W

What? That's still hanging about? I would say throw it out but the amount of injuries it's caused it would probably kill someone if it landed on their head. Don't wait for Monty to bury it - do it yourself - only dig with a spade rather than sling the dirt through your legs with your front paws.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> What? That's still hanging about? I would say throw it out but the amount of injuries it's caused it would probably kill someone if it landed on their head. Don't wait for Monty to bury it - do it yourself - only dig with a spade rather than sling the dirt through your legs with your front paws.


Well he did have it outside and buried it (to my delight) and then he dug it back up and bought it back


----------



## spud's_mum

The lighting made my toes look a funny colour  but there's the bruise (ignore the chipped toe nail )



All the while he's sleeping and looking innocent...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi every one, just woke up from a nap after a long day of school.
> 
> Oh an did I tell you guys about the dog bone? (The one I tripped over and rolled into and hurt my back) well I dropped it in my toe and bruised underneath my toe nail.


That dog bone's got it in for you.
Did you kill the animal it belonged to?
Or eat it?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That dog bone's got it in for you.
> Did you kill the animal it belonged to?
> Or eat it?


No... At least, I don't think so lol.
I was the one who gave it to him though...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m..."cheese salad" What, pray tell, does that consist of?


The cheese and some tortoise food, I expect.
Feeds two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .......some toms and cucumber thrown in for good measure too.
> 
> Good job Adams not about with all this talk of cheese!


Oh, at the time of this message yesterday, my little cheese nose was twitching and my cheese ears burning.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Well he did have it outside and buried it (to my delight) and then he dug it back up and bought it back


Good job it wasn't an old boyfriend you had out there.....or is it just me does that?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Nice car.
> 
> Bigger than both our Fiestas together... I drive one too.


My last girlfriend before wifey had a Fiesta and a tortoise too?
Coincidence?
Law in GB?
They look like torts, perhaps?


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Know this is a couple of days old but just need to say I really get mad at this sort of story.
> It's like the people who get in the lions' enclosure, or the polar bear's place and get themselves killed and then they shoot the animal.
> Wrong! Wrong! Wrong!


I agree totally!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My last girlfriend before wifey had a Fiesta and a tortoise too?
> Coincidence?
> Law in GB?
> They look like torts, perhaps?


I wondered how long it would take you to remember me! Surprise!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We don't have gas out here,(I do-but no gas service) we live too far out for gas. Everything is serviced by electric. Out usage meters are networked so that no one needs to come out to “read" them. The last two years in early spring we have had some one physically come out to check because compared to the neighbors and the average, the usage is higher here. The guy said typically they find this increase with pot grow operations. I laughed and showed him tortoises. Ooh yup, that's it. Taking notes, he says they aren't going to believe this one. LOL


No gas here either, in pipes, but everyone uses gas cylinders for cooking, linked up next to the cooker.
These are recycled over and over and over again.
Sometimes you hear the explosions as one goes off somewhere in the medina.


----------



## mike taylor

That's funny what's for dinner ! BOOM Your house !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I wondered how long it would take you to remember me! Surprise!!!


Never, ever, ever could I forget you Lyn.
You are indelibly seared onto my cerebral cortex.
Glad some of you remembered me vaguely, too.


----------



## Lyn W

mike taylor said:


> That's funny what's for dinner ! BOOM Your house !


Whenever you have dinner with Adam and Wifey,chances are you'll have a blast!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 138389
> 
> The lighting made my toes look a funny colour  but there's the bruise (ignore the chipped toe nail )
> 
> View attachment 138390
> 
> All the while he's sleeping and looking innocent...


Jump over to I spy!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Never, ever, ever could I forget you Lyn.
> You are indelibly seared onto my cerebral cortex.
> Glad some of you remembered me vaguely, too.


Wonder what the chances of anyone's old flame turning up on here are?
I suppose if a member were being stalked it would be possible.


----------



## AZtortMom

Howdy everyone
How's it going?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Whenever you have dinner with Adam and Wifey,chances are you'll have a blast!


We're having chicken bang bang.
Luckily, I'm far enough away from the kitchen to be safe.
So's Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wonder what the chances of anyone's old flame turning up on here are?
> I suppose if a member were being stalked it would be possible.


It's a slim chance, but you never know.
I wouldn't mind myself, as I've stayed friends with the majority of mine, it's not why I left the UK.
Horrible thought just struck me.
remember the bunny boiler?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We're having chicken bang bang.
> Luckily, I'm far enough away from the kitchen to be safe.
> So's Tidgy.




Served with Molotov cocktails?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a slim chance, but you never know.
> I wouldn't mind myself, as I've stayed friends with the majority of mine, it's not why I left the UK.
> Horrible thought just struck me.
> remember the bunny boiler?


Not me.....I don't cook!
.......and bunny microwaver doesn't have the same ring


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not me.....I don't cook!
> .......and bunny microwaver doesn't have the same ring


No, just someone's ex pursuing their tortoise with evil intent.
I'll write the script!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes, someone needed to, “carry the baggage" from what I remember …


Not this time.
She refused to come.
So I had to rent a donkey.


----------



## Lyn W

Do they deliver your fuel by donkey?
Just wondering if it gave you the chance to say
'Heres the *** with the gas'


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> Wonder what the chances of anyone's old flame turning up on here are?
> I suppose if a member were being stalked it would be possible.



It has happened. I believe it was an ex who was following the member to cause trouble.


----------



## Jacqui

I'd like to know what phrase you guys used in the last page, which has caused the library's computer to not let me view that page.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> It has happened. I believe it was an ex who was following the member to cause trouble.


Hi Jacqui
Scary and embarrassing I should think


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No you have to carry the cylinders from the shop and they are extremely heavy.
Not a mule with the fuel.
I get a servant to do it.
or wifey.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> Do they deliver your fuel by donkey?
> Just wondering if it gave you the chance to say
> 'Heres the *** with the gas'



Okay you have me chuckling out loud in the library.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> I'd like to know what phrase you guys used in the last page, which has caused the library's computer to not let me view that page.


I think it's taken the alternative word for a donkey out if context!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No you have to carry the cylinders from the shop and they are extremely heavy.
> Not a mule with the fuel.
> I get a servant to do it.
> or wifey.



Even better! the forum didn't censor mule!


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> I think it's taken the alternative word for a donkey out if context!



It was before Momof4 (Kathy) talking about not driving to the dump


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Howdy everyone
> How's it going?


Great thanks - it's Friday evening, a whole weekend ahead and only one more week in work! Fantastic!
How are you?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Howdy everyone
> How's it going?



As I recall, you are on your weekend already, right? Plans for the weekend? More house remodeling or tortoise house work?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's what Adam said! I'm sure he's not that mean though!


Errrmmm.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Jacqui !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Welcome home Adam! How are things? Did you spot the birds(?) you were after? Help out with the logging of information on them? Or a the least fetch water quietly for those in need? I've been busy being not busy to the untrained eye. I've developed a wonderful relationship that at first glance, I don't know that anyone would have seen possible from either side, yet there it is just the same. I smile more now and that can't be bad, can it? Back in the late '60's early '70's was a movie with the title, “What's so Bad About Feeling Good?" and you know from what I remember of the movie there was a Tuscan I believe that when you made contact with it, you realized the love all around and started to feel good about yourself and everything around you. Naturally the powers that be couldn't have this bird mucking about on the loose so a plan was hatched to capture it. I think that was the premise. That was certainly a long time ago.
> Enough of all that. Do tell of the latest expedition please.


Finally got to this message.
Sent you a PM earlier on, but you may not have spotted it yet.
can't fetch water for anyone as we're all still fasting.
Glad you're happy and happy you're glad.
Life's good.
(mostly).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Got a different call back. Closer, more money, and day shift. I've excepted this position. I'll be starting on the 20th at the latest. Looking forward to it.


F=°**=& bravo! 
Excuse my French, but I am awfully happy for you.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Hello Jacqui !!



Well howdy Sir Steven! How are you this fine day?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Well howdy Sir Steven! How are you this fine day?


I'm well. And looking forward to our trip tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> F=°**=& bravo!
> Excuse my French, but I am awfully happy for you.


The French is fine. The grandmother I speak of so fondly, the one who traveled the globe as it were was (whispers) my grandmother Bouvier.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It takes a while to catch up and by the time you do it's moved on again - you'll have to be a fast reader!
> Sorry to hear that any particular reason you can see for the decline?


Well, people are trompling all over the valley, the nearby cities are full of young tortoises for sale at 1 to 2 dollars a piece and there are an alarming number of tortoise shell 'banjos' and fire bellows and jewellery available. 
They're doomed here, methinks, lucky there's the secret garden.


----------



## Jacqui

After over an inch of rain, the sun has come back out here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Wonder what the chances of anyone's old flame turning up on here are?
> I suppose if a member were being stalked it would be possible.



It happened to N2TORTS a couple years ago. She made a few stinky posts, then left.


----------



## Lyn W

it's so sad and very difficult to change. I am so glad they have a secret garden too.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> It happened to N2TORTS a couple years ago. She made a few stinky posts, then left.


Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned!


I'd hardly describe a couple of stinky posts on TFO as representative of Hell's Fury.
Hell's minor irritation, more like.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'd hardly describe a couple of stinky posts on TFO as representative of Hell's Fury.
> Hell's minor irritation, more like.


I am a bit if a drama queen aren't I?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Me too.
it's fun


----------



## mike taylor

It's Friday !


----------



## dmmj

A recent study says modest men make better lovers, on a unrelated topic. I have decided to change my nickname from Captain awesome to Captain modest.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're doomed here, methinks, lucky there's the secret garden.



I think most species are doomed in the wild.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> A recent study says modest men make better lovers, on a unrelated topic. I have decided to change my nickname from Captain awesome to Captain modest.



But the name does not the man make. ;-)


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> It's Friday !



Yes, it tis.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn, what will you do when school is out?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I think most species are doomed in the wild.


And the cockroaches will inherit the earth.
Or have we already?


----------



## spud's_mum

Just caught something in my back... Took my breath away
Darn, it hurt to breath and it happened just as I had my gerbil cage open
So i was finding it hard to breathe and my gerbil was jumping out of his cage
... Thanks cheddar lol


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> Lyn, what will you do when school is out?


Probably sleep for a week! Then I have a lot of work I must have done on my house - damp course, new roof on an extension, demolish and rebuild an old conservatory....it's a long list! And of course give Lola a proper heated home for next winter. I will probably to move out for a while to my sisters....she doesn't know yet though!!


----------



## JoesMum

Right now I am seriously glad it's Friday night. This week has been challenging to say the least.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the cockroaches will inherit the earth?



*gets out the supersized can of Raid* We will see about that.


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Right now I am seriously glad it's Friday night. This week has been challenging to say the least.



How so?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just caught something in my back... Took my breath away
> Darn, it hurt to breath and it happened just as I had my gerbil cage open
> So i was finding it hard to breathe and my gerbil was jumping out of his cage
> ... Thanks cheddar lol


Blimey you are in the wars.
That bone again, out of the bin and attacking you from behind?
Say 'Hi' to Cheddar.
Yuuuuuuuummmm.
Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> Probably sleep for a week! Then I have a lot of work I must have done on my house - damp course, new roof on an extension, demolish and rebuild an old conservatory....it's a long list! And of course give Lola a proper heated home for next winter. I will probably to move out for a while to my sisters....she doesn't know yet though!!



You and your sister must be close.


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> Just caught something in my back... Took my breath away
> Darn, it hurt to breath and it happened just as I had my gerbil cage open
> So i was finding it hard to breathe and my gerbil was jumping out of his cage
> ... Thanks cheddar lol



All ended well though?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Right now I am seriously glad it's Friday night. This week has been challenging to say the least.


I second that!!
On top of all my usual teaching etc I have been told that next year I am losing my prep/resources/storage room and have to empty it by the middle of next week and relocate everything to my new shed! Next year I am expected to teach science and CDT without a sink or any water unless I take buckets to my classroom!! Total madness and I have been very stressed about it all this week. On the verge of throwing a real hissy fit and leaving.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey you are in the wars.
> That bone again, out of the bin and attacking you from behind?
> Say 'Hi' to Cheddar.
> Yuuuuuuuummmm.
> Sorry, couldn't help myself.


Yeah! I'm really clumsy 
Which is weird really as I trip over a bone yet I can flip about on the floor...
Maybe I should walk on my hands around the house, I'll be more stable lol 
And cheddar says hi too but is a bit creeped out about the 
"Mmmm" bit


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> You and your sister must be close.


Quite close I would say, She has a big house and a huge garden that Lola will love!


----------



## spud's_mum

Jacqui said:


> All ended well though?


Well, put it this way:
The gerbil is in the cage and I'm on the TFO so not too bad


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah! I'm really clumsy
> Which is weird really as I trip over a bone yet I can flip about on the floor...
> Maybe I should walk on my hands around the house, I'll be more stable lol
> And cheddar says hi too but is a bit creeped out about the
> "Mmmm" bit


But you're a gymnast?!


----------



## spud's_mum

After being grounded all week I can't wait to go and do my morning trip to the shops, I walk through a park and it's so quiet, only a few people and dogs

I might even treat myself to picking some weeds a bit later on


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> After being grounded all week I can't wait to go and do my morning trip to the shops, I walk through a park and it's so quiet, only a few people and dogs
> 
> I might even treat myself to picking some weeds a bit later on


What were you grounded for? Or would you prefer not to say?


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> How so?


I am a school governor and I have had three very different, very difficult meetings at the back end of this week. It's a voluntary role... and sometimes I feel like I don't get paid enough.

Working in a school is bad enough... governance can be worse. I will feel better once I have had some sleep. Next governor meeting on Monday evening... having spent all day on a training course about confronting radicalisation.... I sure know how to live!


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> But you're a gymnast?!


Yeah... Unprofessionally lol 
But I can't even manage to walk down the road without tripping over my own feet 
Or walk through a door way for that matter... A couple days ago I walked into a doorframe at school Lol.
As you can images, I got lots of sympathy from my friends (not)
.... They just laughed at me (i can't blame though, it was quite funny no matter how painful it was )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I second that!!
> On top of all my usual teaching etc I have been told that next year I am losing my prep/resources/storage room and have to empty it by the middle of next week and relocate everything to my new shed! Next year I am expected to teach science and CDT without a sink or any water unless I take buckets to my classroom!! Total madness and I have been very stressed about it all this week. On the verge of throwing a real hissy fit and leaving.


I would say "You are kidding", but I know full well you are not.
Stupid people. 
I would have had a major hissy fit myself.
Nearly am now.
The snake I ate Wednesday night, I expect.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned!


I guess I was born lucky


----------



## Abdulla6169

JoesMum said:


> Right now I am seriously glad it's Friday night. This week has been challenging to say the least.


This week has been strange for me.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would say "You are kidding", but I know full well you are not.
> Stupid people.
> I would have had a major hissy fit myself.
> Nearly am now.
> The snake I ate Wednesday night, I expect.


You were supposed to have a *snack!!*


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> What were you grounded for? Or would you prefer not to say?


To be honest, I'm not too sure myself
Something about not communicating with my parents
Aka they didn't get my text when I said I was at a friends house.
Yeah... They were expecting me home and worried


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> This week has been strange for me.


Hi Abdulla why so?


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> To be honest, I'm not too sure myself
> Something about not communicating with my parents
> Aka they didn't get my text when I said I was at a friends house.
> Yeah... They were expecting me home and worried


* Grins quietly to herself ! *

You probably need a chat with my "kids" about stressy parents  It's hard to understand what worries your parents when you're a teenager... I am no perfect parent... and I certainly wasn't a perfect teenager.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> To be honest, I'm not too sure myself
> Something about not communicating with my parents
> Aka they didn't get my text when I said I was at a friends house.
> Yeah... They were expecting me home and worried


Not too many teenagers communicate with their parents - apart from an odd grunt or shrug when they are going through the stages of teenvolution.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Hi Abdulla why so?


Emotions are confusing.... I feel happy and sad at the same time... Is that possible? 
Or is this a TMI?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Not too many teenagers communicate with their parents - apart from an odd grunt or shrug when they are going through the stages of teenvolution.


I don't mean to be a bad teen  
I just get annoyed easily, like at school; one of my teachers hates me, it's actually got to the point that it's funny the way she acts. She hates me and another girl in my class and my friend keeps a tally on who gets told of most. It's pretty equal lol.
I'm not one to argue with teachers but I'll stand u for myself if it's something that's not my fault
For instance I thought my friend was choking so I asked if she was okay (my teacher gives warnings, my friends were on their 2nd or 3rd) and I didn't get a warning, she threatened me with a 30 min detention and moved me right to the front...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Not too many teenagers communicate with their parents - apart from an odd grunt or shrug when they are going through the stages of teenvolution.


Teenagers aren't supposed to be perfect, they're supposed to get their parents to think they're perfect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Emotions are confusing.... I feel happy and sad at the same time... Is that possible?
> Or is this a TMI?


Happens all the time to me, Abdulla.
My week has been a real mix of emotions and I often felt both happy and sad at the same time.
For example saw a lovely male tortoise and was so happy he looked so well and was alright, but so sad that he may never find a mate and may be one of the last of his kind in that location.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> As I recall, you are on your weekend already, right? Plans for the weekend? More house remodeling or tortoise house work?


Yup pretty much. Hopefully we don't have to make an emergency trip back to Iowa. My MIL is in ICU getting a pace maker put in today. I'm hoping all goes well and she stops fighting with the doctors. 
She had her heart stop 3 times already yesterday and she wants to go home because she thinks the family put her in a "home".


----------



## spud's_mum

AbdullaAli said:


> Teenagers aren't supposed to be perfect, they're supposed to get their parents to think they're perfect.


I've Already failed that objective then


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Emotions are confusing.... I feel happy and sad at the same time... Is that possible?
> Or is this a TMI?


Yes I think its possible. It depends what's at the root of it really and my experiences may not be at all appropriate to your circumstances
but as an e.g I was happy to leave my old job but sad to be leaving the people I worked with
People can be happy to be moving on to something new and exciting but sad for something they are leaving behind or changing.
Apologies if that all sounds a bit crass.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Yup pretty much. Hopefully we don't have to make an emergency trip back to Iowa. My MIL is in ICU getting a pace maker put in today. I'm hoping all goes well and she stops fighting with the doctors.
> She had her heart stop 3 times already yesterday and she wants to go home because she thinks the family put her in a "home".


Hi, Noel.
I hope your MIL is fine too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Noel.
> I hope your MIL is fine too.


Best wishes for your MIL


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Yup pretty much. Hopefully we don't have to make an emergency trip back to Iowa. My MIL is in ICU getting a pace maker put in today. I'm hoping all goes well and she stops fighting with the doctors.
> She had her heart stop 3 times already yesterday and she wants to go home because she thinks the family put her in a "home".



It tough when they are not lucid. We went through that with my 90 yr old in laws a year ago. 
Hope everything goes well.


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> I don't mean to be a bad teen
> I just get annoyed easily, like at school; one of my teachers hates me, it's actually got to the point that it's funny the way she acts. She hates me and another girl in my class and my friend keeps a tally on who gets told of most. It's pretty equal lol.
> I'm not one to argue with teachers but I'll stand u for myself if it's something that's not my fault
> For instance I thought my friend was choking so I asked if she was okay (my teacher gives warnings, my friends were on their 2nd or 3rd) and I didn't get a warning, she threatened me with a 30 min detention and moved me right to the front...


1. You are not a bad teen, you're a normal one
2. Your teacher doesn't hate you. She wishes you behaved differently on occasion, but she won't hate you.

Not only am I parent and a former teenager, I also work in a school... as does @Lyn W.

Feeling that things are against you is a normal part of being a teenager. Working out how to live peaceably with others while enjoying being a teenager is growing up. You will get there


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I don't mean to be a bad teen
> I just get annoyed easily, like at school; one of my teachers hates me, it's actually got to the point that it's funny the way she acts. She hates me and another girl in my class and my friend keeps a tally on who gets told of most. It's pretty equal lol.
> I'm not one to argue with teachers but I'll stand u for myself if it's something that's not my fault
> For instance I thought my friend was choking so I asked if she was okay (my teacher gives warnings, my friends were on their 2nd or 3rd) and I didn't get a warning, she threatened me with a 30 min detention and moved me right to the front...


I never mean to be naughty in school either but I couldn't help myself, I used to get told off for doing things like trying to start a sing song in the library during a private study period - well they shouldn't have had a piano in the library should they?


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> 1. You are not a bad teen, you're a normal one
> 2. Your teacher doesn't hate you. She wishes you behaved differently on occasion, but she won't hate you.
> 
> Not only am I parent and a former teenager, I also work in a school... as does @Lyn W.
> 
> Feeling that things are against you is a normal part of being a teenager. Working out how to live peaceably with others while enjoying being a teenager is growing up. You will get there


Thanks
But it isn't only that occasion, I can assure you , she dislikes me lol
I've had her for two years


----------



## AZtortMom

Thanks Guys 
I pray for the best too.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I never mean to be naughty in school either but I couldn't help myself, I used to get told off for doing things like trying to start a sing song in the library during a private study period - well they shouldn't have had a piano in the library should they?


Well my class had an angry teacher come in as we were all singing. They shouldn't have tables to make a beat on, should they


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Well my class had an angry teacher come in as we were all singing. They shouldn't have tables to make a beat on, should they



I'm not really setting a good example am I?
Can you _honestly _say you haven't done anything at all to wind her up? Hmmmm?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I'm not really setting a good example am I?
> Can you _honestly _say you haven't done anything at all to wind her up? Hmmmm?


 Well nothing that everyone else wasn't doing and certainly nothing that needs a response like that... 

Anyway, I do have a bit of a concentration issue, I know that but I do try.


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Well nothing that everyone else wasn't doing and certainly nothing that needs a response like that...
> 
> Anyway, I do have a bit of a concentration issue, I know that but I do try.


I have some sympathies for your teacher. Just because everyone else does it doesn't make it a great thing to copy. 

You are capable of doing your own thing a going your own way. Success with spud and your gymnastics show that. 

Dare to be different and don't follow the crowd. That teacher could prove to be inspirational... And if not her, another one.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> I second that!!
> On top of all my usual teaching etc I have been told that next year I am losing my prep/resources/storage room and have to empty it by the middle of next week and relocate everything to my new shed! Next year I am expected to teach science and CDT without a sink or any water unless I take buckets to my classroom!! Total madness and I have been very stressed about it all this week. On the verge of throwing a real hissy fit and leaving.



I would think it might be dangerous to have no water in those classes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Thanks
> But it isn't only that occasion, I can assure you , she dislikes me lol
> I've had her for two years


I was very, very naughty at school.
I think several of my teachers hated me and know for a fact at least two did, 'cos they told me so years later.
As a teacher, I have seriously disliked several of my students.
But some teachers are just bad-tempered.


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> I have some sympathies for your teacher. Just because everyone else does it doesn't make it a great thing to copy.
> 
> You are capable of doing your own thing a going your own way. Success with spud and your gymnastics show that.
> 
> Dare to be different and don't follow the crowd. That teacher could prove to be inspirational... And if not her, another one.


Well she told us we can't roll out skirts even if the are broken. If they fall down, it's not her fault. That made us laugh and she picks me to tell off for laughing... Lol 
I'm not saying I'm perfect, I know I'm quite the opposite but I have no problem with any other teacher.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was very, very naughty at school.
> I think several of my teachers hated me and know for a fact at least two did, 'cos they told me so years later.
> As a teacher, I have seriously disliked several of my students.
> But some teachers are just bad-tempered.


See! Everyone defends the teacher! 
It's always the kids that are the bad ones in everyone else's eyes


----------



## Jacqui

o


AZtortMom said:


> Yup pretty much. Hopefully we don't have to make an emergency trip back to Iowa. My MIL is in ICU getting a pace maker put in today. I'm hoping all goes well and she stops fighting with the doctors.
> She had her heart stop 3 times already yesterday and she wants to go home because she thinks the family put her in a "home".



Oh wow! Hope she is better.


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> See! Everyone defends the teacher!
> It's always the kids that are the bad ones in everyone else's eyes


I am not defending the teacher. As a governor, I spend a lot of time dealing with the poor ones. 

Despite it being futile, I am trying to guide a teenager into a little understanding for others. I wouldn't have listened either


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I have some sympathies for your teacher. Just because everyone else does it doesn't make it a great thing to copy.
> 
> You are capable of doing your own thing a going your own way. Success with spud and your gymnastics show that.
> 
> Dare to be different and don't follow the crowd. That teacher could prove to be inspirational... And if not her, another one.


That at least is very true.
I was massively inspired by several of my teachers, even though I hated school until I was sixteen.
After that, it was great.


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> See! Everyone defends the teacher!
> It's always the kids that are the bad ones in everyone else's eyes



Not true at all. Usually it is a mixture of student/teacher misunderstandings is all.


----------



## smarch

Lunch today was pho, first time having it very yummy 


Hello NY NJ and PA bound!





Carb loading at its finest (2 bagels in bag)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Lunch today was pho, first time having it very yummy
> View attachment 138418
> 
> Hello NY NJ and PA bound!
> View attachment 138419
> 
> View attachment 138420
> 
> 
> Carb loading at its finest (2 bagels in bag)
> View attachment 138421


Bon voyage.


----------



## Elohi

This can not be for real. I can not now have sprung up with a low grade fever. I have been taking a lot of ibuprofen because of my body aches and headaches the last few days but as my IBU was wearing off I felt extra achy so I took my temp, sure enough...
I don't think this is related to my knee, that seems like it's healing normal. It's sore but fine? Maybe I'm getting sick? Maybe it's because it's related to all the sun exposure on Tuesday? I do not have a small fever blister that sprung up. :0/

I'm sorry, I'm whining. I'm so frustrated with my body.


----------



## jaizei

I will admit to being slightly jealous of being able to drive to other states in less than 5 hours, though I'm not sure I'd want to drive with all those people.


----------



## JoesMum

Right. That's it. After a difficult week, i am looking forward to the weekend. Saturday comes sooner if I go to sleep now! Good night all. 

Have a good rest of your day


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Carb loading at its finest (2 bagels in bag)
> View attachment 138421



What's this sorcery? Is that mac & cheese?


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


> What's this sorcery? Is that mac & cheese?



I just ate like 5 hotdogs and now I'm hungry again.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Well nothing that everyone else wasn't doing and certainly nothing that needs a response like that...
> 
> Anyway, I do have a bit of a concentration issue, I know that but I do try.


Well I'm not insinuating you are anything like this, but having spent the last year with 3 x 16 year olds in my form who thought that every bodily function noise, - coughing, sneezing - and the rest - was hilarious and had to be constantly repeated in all their classes to reinforce how funny it was, I do have some sympathy for your teacher. Trying to do your job and making sure low level disruption isn't distracting everyone else can be very wearing.
As Adam said some teachers are just grumpy and if you really think you are being unfairly treated then maybe you should have a word with your head of year or ask your parents to step in.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Well I'm not insinuating you are anything like this, but having spent the last year with 3 x 16 year olds in my form who thought that every bodily function noise, - coughing, sneezing - and the rest - was hilarious and had to be constantly repeated in all their classes to reinforce how funny it was, I do have some sympathy for your teacher. Trying to do your job and making sure low level disruption isn't distracting everyone else can be very wearing.
> As Adam said some teachers are just grumpy and if you really think you are being unfairly treated then maybe you should have a word with your head of year or ask your parents to step in.


Eh, it doesn't bother me too much anymore, I'm used to it  It's nearly the end of school so hopefully I don't get her again.


----------



## spud's_mum

Anyway, I'm off to bed now. 
Night everyone, have a super night/day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Right. That's it. After a difficult week, i am looking forward to the weekend. Saturday comes sooner if I go to sleep now! Good night all.
> 
> Have a good rest of your day


Night night.
Enjoy your lie-in and have a relaxing morning.
Speak to you tomorrow, I expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Anyway, I'm off to bed now.
> Night everyone, have a super night/day


Nighty night to you and Splendid Spud.
see you tomorrow, we hope.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> I would think it might be dangerous to have no water in those classes.


Because I teach in a resource base for special needs and the children are 11- 16, but performing at a much younger age the science is primary school level so they don't let me loose on dangerous chemicals etc., but I still do need water for the investigations we do, and especially for CDT with paints and glue etc.
It will only be a matter of time before someone accidentally slips and gets hurt on spilt water or paint. Do you think telling my HoD I told you so would be appropriate then?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Right. That's it. After a difficult week, i am looking forward to the weekend. Saturday comes sooner if I go to sleep now! Good night all.
> 
> Have a good rest of your day


Good night and sleep well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Because I teach in a resource base for special needs and the children are 11- 16, but performing at a much younger age the science is primary school level so they don't let me loose on dangerous chemicals etc., but I still do need water for the investigations we do, and especially for CDT with paints and glue etc.
> It will only be a matter of time before someone accidentally slips and gets hurt on spilt water or paint. Do you think telling my HoD I told you so would be appropriate then?


Yep.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Anyway, I'm off to bed now.
> Night everyone, have a super night/day


Night night to you too


----------



## Lyn W

Elohi said:


> This can not be for real. I can not now have sprung up with a low grade fever. I have been taking a lot of ibuprofen because of my body aches and headaches the last few days but as my IBU was wearing off I felt extra achy so I took my temp, sure enough...
> I don't think this is related to my knee, that seems like it's healing normal. It's sore but fine? Maybe I'm getting sick? Maybe it's because it's related to all the sun exposure on Tuesday? I do not have a small fever blister that sprung up. :0/
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm whining. I'm so frustrated with my body.


Paracetamol is good for reducing temps and I think you can take them alternate 2 hours with Ibuprofen. Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was very, very naughty at school.
> I think several of my teachers hated me and know for a fact at least two did, 'cos they told me so years later.
> As a teacher, I have seriously disliked several of my students.
> But some teachers are just bad-tempered.


I can imagine you as a naughty schoolboy, you haven't changed much


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I can imagine you as a naughty schoolboy, you haven't changed much


Nope, not really, dislike authority, do the opposite of what i'm told even when I know it's stupid, pull girls hair.....


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, not really, dislike authority, do the opposite of what i'm told even when I know it's stupid, pull girls hair.....


I'm a bit like that too, I can be quite a rebel when I need to be, more so now that when I was younger. Think you just get to a stage in life where you realise you don't have to put up with all the BS without at least making your opinions known.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm a bit like that too, I can be quite a rebel when I need to be, more so now that when I was younger. Think you just get to a stage in life where you realise you don't have to put up with all the BS without at least making your opinions known.


Yep.
i am in the fortunate position of being able to do pretty much what I like.
So I do.


----------



## dmmj

I do declare
I am a fan of large derriers
And I can not tell a falsehoog.


----------



## Yvonne G

@dmmj : So, in the words of Sir Mix-a-lot, you like big butts and you cannot lie???


----------



## Lyn W

dmmj said:


> I do declare
> I am a fan of large derriers
> And I can not tell a falsehoog.


Have you got a little behind?


----------



## dmmj

Lyn W said:


> Have you got a little behind?


I do now.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> @dmmj : So, in the words of Sir Mix-a-lot, you like big butts and you cannot lie???


Indeed


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> i am in the fortunate position of being able to do pretty much what I like.
> So I do.


Well I'm not exactly there, but I don't need full time work anymore so I'm thinking I will probably leave my job at the earliest opportunity, which will be Xmas time. Would have gone next week if I'd known my life was going to be made so much harder. I could say I have a sinking feeling about my job but it's more like a sinkless feeling now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> Indeed


Only slightly impressed by Yvonne catching the reference so quickly.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Only slightly impressed by Yvonne catching the reference so quickly.



After seeing the motorcycle pictures, nothing surprises me about Yvonne.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Only slightly impressed by Yvonne catching the reference so quickly.


I'm very impressed as I don't have a clue what that's about!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> Well I'm not exactly there, but I don't need full time work anymore so I'm thinking I will probably leave my job at the earliest opportunity, which will be Xmas time. Would have gone next week if I'd known my life was going to be made so much harder. I could say I have a sinking feeling about my job but it's more like a sinkless feeling now.


Leave in the middle of the school year? Won't that have a destabilizing effect on some of the more delicate of your students?


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Leave in the middle of the school year? Won't that have a destabilizing effect on some of the more delicate of your students?


The way I feel at the moment it will be more destabilizing for them if I stay. They're a pretty hardy bunch though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well I'm not exactly there, but I don't need full time work anymore so I'm thinking I will probably leave my job at the earliest opportunity, which will be Xmas time. Would have gone next week if I'd known my life was going to be made so much harder. I could say I have a sinking feeling about my job but it's more like a sinkless feeling now.


Hmm. As long as you're sure you'll be okay.
Do you think these bureaucrats giggle and plan how to make decent hardworking people's lives more difficult?
One of the reasons I left the UK, used to drive me mad.


----------



## dmmj

Am I the only one concerned about falling asleep in a tortoise enclosure and being eaten?
Anyone…,…?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmm. As long as you're sure you'll be okay.
> Do you think these bureaucrats giggle and plan how to make decent hardworking people's lives more difficult?
> One of the reasons I left the UK, used to drive me mad.


No bureaucrats involved here - my HoD has decided that she wants the current staff room to be a classroom that will be used about 5 hours a week so my prep room is to become the staff room. It's all so unnecessary really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> Am I the only one concerned about falling asleep in a tortoise enclosure and being eaten?
> Anyone…,…?


I think being eaten would wake me up pretty sharpish.
So not a problem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No bureaucrats involved here - my HoD has decided that she wants the current staff room to be a classroom that will be used about 5 hours a week so my prep room is to become the staff room. It's all so unnecessary really.


So your HoD's not a bureaucrat then? Sounds like one to me. And the water thing is probably illegal, as i think Jackie said.
Or is he a wardrobecrat?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think being eaten would wake me up pretty sharpish.
> So not a problem.


Ken fell asleep in his own bed and was being eaten by his cat the other night so it could be possible.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Only slightly impressed by Yvonne catching the reference so quickly.


What is that all about?
Is it a rap (with a silent c) song?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think being eaten would wake me up pretty sharpish.
> So not a problem.


I think being stepped on would wake me up first


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> What is that all about?
> Is it a rap (with a silent c) song?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baby_Got_Back


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baby_Got_Back


Thanks!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> Ken fell asleep in his own bed and was being eaten by his cat the other night so it could be possible.


Correction here. I was wide awake gently petting him as always after lights out, and he decided it was time to see if I taste as he imagined. So he bit. Deeply. I remember thinking,“that's gonna leave a mark." And slowly pulling my wrist out of his mouth. Checked it for dampness help determine depth of the wound. I was so not getting up and turning on the lamp, I was all snuggled in! It was wet and I thought it could be saliva or blood and I find out in the morning. 
I must have left a bad taste in his mouth though, he hasn't tried again. DawnH suggested when it was all swollen that I go to a doctor, I laughed. She said I may as well just cut my hand off then. She was so right! After doing that hack job, the puncture is the least of my concerns.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Correction here. I was wide awake gently petting him as always after lights out, and he decided it was time to see if I taste as he imagined. So he bit. Deeply. I remember thinking,“that's gonna leave a mark." And slowly pulling my wrist out of his mouth. Checked it for dampness help determine depth of the wound. I was so not getting up and turning on the lamp, I was all snuggled in! It was wet and I thought it could be saliva or blood and I find out in the morning.
> I must have left a bad taste in his mouth though, he hasn't tried again. DawnH suggested when it was all swollen that I go to a doctor, I laughed. She said I may as well just cut my hand off then. She was so right! After doing that hack job, the puncture is the least of my concerns.


Bea got savaged by Elsa a while back and a mosquito bit me a few days back. 
My mate Mustapha got savaged by a prawn.
The animals are turning on us!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So your HoD's not a bureaucrat then? Sounds like one to me. And the water thing is probably illegal, as i think Jackie said.
> Or is he a wardrobecrat?


Ooops, meant Jacqui.
Sorry, Jacqui.


----------



## Lyn W

There's fireworks going off around here now - it's 01.05!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There's fireworks going off around here now - it's 01.05!


Party to which you've not been invited?


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Correction here. I was wide awake gently petting him as always after lights out, and he decided it was time to see if I taste as he imagined. So he bit. Deeply. I remember thinking,“that's gonna leave a mark." And slowly pulling my wrist out of his mouth. Checked it for dampness help determine depth of the wound. I was so not getting up and turning on the lamp, I was all snuggled in! It was wet and I thought it could be saliva or blood and I find out in the morning.
> I must have left a bad taste in his mouth though, he hasn't tried again. DawnH suggested when it was all swollen that I go to a doctor, I laughed. She said I may as well just cut my hand off then. She was so right! After doing that hack job, the puncture is the least of my concerns.



I was fast asleep one night when a cat hit me across the face. I don't have a cat!
My neighbour's Moggy had jumped in through a window and scared the hell out of me, but don't know who jumped the most- he didn't hang around when I screamed!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> There's fireworks going off around here now - it's 01.05!


It's been pretty quiet until now, they sound as if they are over on the other side of the valley so I can't be bothered to gate-crash


----------



## Elohi

Well I tried to go out and hang out with my tortoises but the Mosquitos tried to carry me off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> Well I tried to go out and hang out with my tortoises but the Mosquitos tried to carry me off.


Do they often bite the torts?


----------



## Elohi

I don't feel well at all. 
I'm tired of hearing my heart pound in my right ear. It's rather distracting.


----------



## Lyn W

Elohi said:


> View attachment 138439
> 
> View attachment 138440
> 
> View attachment 138441
> 
> I don't feel well at all.
> I'm tired of hearing my heart pound in my right ear. It's rather distracting.


You don't have anything stuck in your ear do you? Mosquito/insect?
I only ask because the last time I had that hearing your heart beat sensation was when a stud earring fell into my ear in the night. Had to go to A&E to have it removed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You don't have anything stuck in your ear do you? Mosquito/insect?
> I only ask because the last time I had that hearing your heart beat sensation was when a stud earring fell into my ear in the night. Had to go to A&E to have it removed.


To which stud did it belong?
Did you give it back?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To which stud did it belong?
> Did you give it back?


My brother thought it was hilarious that I had a stud stuck in my ear too, which is why I worded it as carefully as I could to try to avoid misunderstandings............obviously failed!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

With the unusually warm weather we've been having, we are having lots of flies around. They're not biting, they just think they should be on you or your food constantly.


----------



## Lyn W

I was in a restaurant and asked a waiter what a fly was doing in my soup.
'Breaststroke' he replied


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> My brother thought it was hilarious that I had a stud stuck in my ear too, which is why I worded it as carefully as I could to try to avoid misunderstandings............obviously failed!


Here in the States if it were small enough to get in your ear, well stud wouldn't even be in the same sentence! Just saying, must be the “Melting Pot" effect…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My brother thought it was hilarious that I had a stud stuck in my ear too, which is why I worded it as carefully as I could to try to avoid misunderstandings............obviously failed!


I couldn't miss an opportunity like that however carefully you worded it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was in a restaurant and asked a waiter what a fly was doing in my soup.
> 'Breaststroke' he replied


Butterfly?


----------



## Lyn W

Well it's time for me to 'mynd i'r gwely'
or Lola won't have his breakfast on time
So have a good evening/night/early hours of the morning everyone
and I'll see you tomorrow.

Goodnight all thanks for the smiles.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sleep deep and well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well it's time for me to 'mynd i'r gwely'
> or Lola won't have his breakfast on time
> So have a good evening/night/early hours of the morning everyone
> and I'll see you tomorrow.
> 
> Goodnight all thanks for the smiles.


You too.
It's good to be back.
Sleep well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You too.
> It's good to be back.
> Sleep well.


Are hitting it as well Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Are hitting it as well Adam?


Not yet, Ken, up late as usual, also have to eat and drink a lot so I can fast tomorrow.
And I want to reply to all the intro posts I've missed and welcome the newbies to our magical world.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not yet, Ken, up late as usual, also have to eat and drink a lot so I can fast tomorrow.
> And I want to reply to all the intro posts I've missed and welcome the newbies to our magical world.


I was going to sleep early today. Never mind, the sun is starting to rise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I was going to sleep early today. Never mind, the sun is starting to rise.


Hi, Abdulla, the sun rising is a beautiful thing, I watch it every day in Ramadan.


----------



## Elohi

She's off to bed now. If I were smart, I would be too. I have to be up early for Jadalyn's divisional swim meet.
It's hard to sleep with a headache like this though.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> It's hard to sleep with a headache like this though.


You're looking more Monica like though here than in your earlier pictures. Eyes a little brighter, (tears maybe?).


----------



## Elohi

Probably glassy. I am feeling like a pile of crap lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Probably glassy. I am feeling like a pile of crap lol.


Can't (like) that post so insert frowning face here.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Probably glassy. I am feeling like a pile of crap lol.



Sorry you feel like crap


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Probably glassy. I am feeling like a pile of crap lol.


We all feel like that sometimes. :/ 
Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Sorry you feel like crap


Pile would be the operative here…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> Probably glassy. I am feeling like a pile of crap lol.


Hope you are back to your sparky self soon.


----------



## Elohi

Thanks guys. I hope so too.


----------



## Elohi

I just posted some new stuff on Instagram. 
https://instagram.com/p/4-vG9sMt4G/


----------



## Elohi

And this. 
https://instagram.com/p/4-t30AMt2C/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> And this.
> https://instagram.com/p/4-t30AMt2C/


Wow!
The little 'teeth' are amazing!


----------



## Moozillion

Elohi said:


> And this.
> https://instagram.com/p/4-t30AMt2C/


These are SO COOL!!!!


----------



## dmmj

As a famous feminist once said
Math is hard teehee


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> These are SO COOL!!!!


Hi, Bea, how've you been?


----------



## Moozillion

Elohi said:


> Probably glassy. I am feeling like a pile of crap lol.


What beach were you at when you scraped your knee? I think I heard some warnings about infections from sea water in the rise because of the higher water temperatures recently.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Bea, how've you been?


Busy!
Went on vacation to Atlanta, Georgia with a bunch of friends. 13-hour train ride both ways was a bit much. The crowds in the city were a bit overwhelming at times for this small town gal, but what I saw of Atlanta was very pretty and the weather was much cooler than down here! Traveling with a large group was more fun than I'd anticipated- but I was totally wiped out once we got back!


----------



## Moozillion

And I'm excited about getting my baby mud turtle in October! Been researching, planning and pondering!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> And I'm excited about getting my baby mud turtle in October! Been researching, planning and pondering!!!


Don't much like trains or crowds myself.
Glad you had a good time though.
October and your baby will be here before you know it.
How thrilling!


----------



## dmmj

Elohi said:


> View attachment 138439
> 
> View attachment 138440
> 
> View attachment 138441
> 
> I don't feel well at all.
> I'm tired of hearing my heart pound in my right ear. It's rather distracting.


Do you have high blood pressure?


----------



## Elohi

Moozillion said:


> What beach were you at when you scraped your knee? I think I heard some warnings about infections from sea water in the rise because of the higher water temperatures recently.


Port Aransas, Texas. 
The water was warm. Surprisingly so, but I think my knee is ok. It looks what I would consider normal healing/scabbing. 
The day after the beach I couldn't get out of bed. I had severe body aches and a headache that wouldn't let me hardly open my eyes. That evening I felt a little better after my second large dose of ibuprofen. The next day (yesterday) I was still sore but felt TONS better. Today I feel awful again and ibuprofen isn't touching the misery. 
I hope I feel better tomorrow so I can cheer my swimmer on properly.


----------



## Elohi

dmmj said:


> Do you have high blood pressure?


I don't actually. I tend to have low BP, I have episodes of syncope as a result. Did I mention my health sucks? Lol
I have the weirdest combination of crap wrong with me. I'm seriously going to insist I be tested for Lyme's disease.


----------



## Elohi

dmmj said:


> Do you have high blood pressure?


Just checked it. 114/68 
heart rate 58.


----------



## dmmj

Elohi said:


> Just checked it. 114/68
> heart rate 58.


Watch rhat bottom #


----------



## Moozillion

Elohi said:


> Port Aransas, Texas.
> The water was warm. Surprisingly so, but I think my knee is ok. It looks what I would consider normal healing/scabbing.
> The day after the beach I couldn't get out of bed. I had severe body aches and a headache that wouldn't let me hardly open my eyes. That evening I felt a little better after my second large dose of ibuprofen. The next day (yesterday) I was still sore but felt TONS better. Today I feel awful again and ibuprofen isn't touching the misery.
> I hope I feel better tomorrow so I can cheer my swimmer on properly.


Sounds rough!  I sure hope whatever this is resolves quickly!


----------



## Elohi

dmmj said:


> Watch rhat bottom #


Many times my BP is upper 80's/90's over 55-64


----------



## dmmj

Elohi said:


> Many times my BP is upper 80's/90's over 55-64


Mine drops to 100 over 50 after dialysis.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Too much uv after the winter indoors under lights.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Adam, I too saw a documentary in regard to the wolves coming back. I think it was in Yellowstone national park? The situation is that although it is illegal to hunt them on the parklands, once they venture onto private property, if the land owner has the license and tag required, they can hunt them. And they do. The wolf kill of ranch stock has gone up, but it seems it was less than 2%. The hunters of other game animals complain that the wolves were taking down and killing the animals they were wanting to hunt and had paid to hunt. So then the biologists showed the carcasses of the elk the wolves were killing, and they were old crippled cow elk that the hunters wouldn't have been interested in. Showing that the wolves were actually making the herds stronger, not weaker.


----------



## spud's_mum

Morning.
Just woke up and my eyes are still blurry 
But it's never too early to go on the TFO


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all.


----------



## spud's_mum

My neighbour just gave me a huge bunch of dandelions.
I won't use them all up in a day, any ideas on how to make them last longer?


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Adam, I too saw a documentary in regard to the wolves coming back. I think it was in Yellowstone national park? The situation is that although it is illegal to hunt them on the parklands, once they venture onto private property, if the land owner has the license and tag required, they can hunt them. And they do. The wolf kill of ranch stock has gone up, but it seems it was less than 2%. The hunters of other game animals complain that the wolves were taking down and killing the animals they were wanting to hunt and had paid to hunt. So then the biologists showed the carcasses of the elk the wolves were killing, and they were old crippled cow elk that the hunters wouldn't have been interested in. Showing that the wolves were actually making the herds stronger, not weaker.


Morning all, I think there were plans afoot to so something similar in controlled parts of UK - maybe Scotland will have to check- but that was to control deer numbers and improve the herd too. They have released wild boar back into some forests - a little less dangerous but the natural way to help regeneration of the forests I believe was the thinking behind that.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Morning all, I think there were plans afoot to so something similar in controlled parts of UK - maybe Scotland will have to check- but that was to control deer numbers and improve the herd too. They have released wild boar back into some forests - a little less dangerous but the natural way to help regeneration of the forests I believe was the thinking behind that.



Scrap that last post just found this:
"Reintroducing the wolf to the Scottish Highlands was first proposed in the late 1960s, but the idea only started to gain wider publicity and support following the reintroductions of the red wolf to the south-eastern United States in 1989, and the grey wolf to Yellowstone National Park in 1995. The media are always happy to report a story about reintroduction, keeping the topic constantly in the public forum; most proposals reported are unfounded, and lacking in scientific credibility.
Although the British government is required to consider the reintroduction of native species under article 22 of the EU Habitats and Species Directive of 1992, any proposal for reintroduction to Scotland would have to be approved by Scottish Natural Heritage, the government organisation responsible for wildlife and habitats in Scotland, and their position remains that they have no plans to consider reintroduction of wolves."


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> My neighbour just gave me a huge bunch of dandelions.
> I won't use them all up in a day, any ideas on how to make them last longer?


I always wash them thoroughly and put them in a bowl of really cold water they keep well overnight.

I'm always a bit wary of weeds from other people though unless I know for sure they haven't been near any garden chemicals/sprays etc.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I always wash them thoroughly and put them in a bowl of really cold water they keep well overnight.
> 
> I'm always a bit wary of weeds from other people though unless I know for sure they haven't been near any garden chemicals/sprays etc.


Well, I've been using their weeds from the last week.
I figured, if the weeds are that healthy then I don't think they have weed killer on.
I wash all his food thoroughly before feeding anyway


----------



## Gillian M

Elohi said:


> Thanks guys. I hope so too.


Sincerely hope you are now better.


----------



## Gillian M

Elohi said:


> Just checked it. 114/68
> heart rate 58.


Take care: that is rather low. How about seeing a doctor?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Morning all, I think there were plans afoot to so something similar in controlled parts of UK - maybe Scotland will have to check- but that was to control deer numbers and improve the herd too. They have released wild boar back into some forests - a little less dangerous but the natural way to help regeneration of the forests I believe was the thinking behind that.


Good afternoon Lyn, how are you and how Lola? Hope you're both well.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon Gillian, we are both fine thank you.
Lola has been out in the garden but there is a chilly wind today so he didn't want to stay long. He is quite funny because when he has had enough of being out and I have blocked his way so he can't walk back to his room himself, when I put my hands down he will come and stand between them to wait to be picked up and carried in. He makes me smile all the time with his funny ways.
How are you and Oli - is it cool enough for your walk today?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon Gillian, we are both fine thank you.
> Lola has been out in the garden but there is a chilly wind today so he didn't want to stay long. He is quite funny because when he has had enough of being out and I have blocked his way so he can't walk back to his room himself, when I put my hands down he will come and stand between them to wait to be picked up and carried in. He makes me smile all the time with his funny ways.
> How are you and Oli - is it cool enough for your walk today?


Glad to hear you and Lola are both well. That really is somewhat funny, because torts don't like to be picked up, or is Lola the exception to the rule? We're fine thanks. Oli seems to be very bored although I gave him the green light to roam around this morning.(I still insist that flats are just NOT the right place for pets. Do you agree? Would like to know what you think, as a large majority of the members didn't agree with me). I might HAVE TO take him out for a walk but it's not that cool. Temperature is to reach a maximum of 30 degrees Celcius here. I do realize that it is not that hot for the region, let alone for July, but if you were to stand in that SUN.....wow, i feels like 40 degrees Celcius. Am going to wait till about 4-5pm.


----------



## Elohi

Gillian Moore said:


> Take care: that is rather low. How about seeing a doctor?


My Drs are all aware. They actually aren't too concerned except for the random drops in BP that cause the syncope/near syncope. So far they haven't been able to do anything for me because of my other health problems and chemical/medicine sensitivities.


----------



## Elohi

Good morning. Off to the big swim meet.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Well, I've been using their weeds from the last week.
> I figured, if the weeds are that healthy then I don't think they have weed killer on.
> I wash all his food thoroughly before feeding anyway


Me too. I have an old salad spinner I use like a washing machine for them.
An area of the place I usually get my dandies was sprayed with some sort of weedkiller about 2 months ago, there is a beautiful patch of very healthy dandies right in the middle of the area now but I daren't touch them. Such a shame but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you and Lola are both well. That really is somewhat funny, because torts don't like to be picked up, or is Lola the exception to the rule? We're fine thanks. Oli seems to be very bored although I gave him the green light to roam around this morning.(I still insist that flats are just NOT the right place for pets. Do you agree? Would like to know what you think, as a large majority of the members didn't agree with me). I might HAVE TO take him out for a walk but it's not that cool. Temperature is to reach a maximum of 30 degrees Celcius here. I do realize that it is not that hot for the region, let alone for July, but if you were to stand in that SUN.....wow, i feels like 40 degrees Celcius. Am going to wait till about 4-5pm.


Hi again, just been out dandy hunting for Lola. he doesn't usually like being picked up but he tolerates it to get to where he wants to go I think.
Yes I agree flats are not ideal for pets, but then not even a house is an ideal place to let torts roam. Lola has his own room which is a bit different but I am hoping to change that during my hols and make something more permanent for him outside - at least for the day - he will still have to come in at night as I don't have an electricity supply outside to keep him warm enough. I hope we have a bit more settled sunny weather, it is very gusty here today and a bit chilly for the time of year - only about 17'C - I quite like it but Lola needs it to be a bit warmer. Hope you enjoy your walk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> My neighbour just gave me a huge bunch of dandelions.
> I won't use them all up in a day, any ideas on how to make them last longer?


I have heard that some people freeze them, but haven't tried it myself yet.
Give it a go.
Morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning all, another beautiful day here.
Give all your torts and turtles a big metaphorical kiss from me.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

*glances enviously toward CA*


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning all, another beautiful day here.
> Give all your torts and turtles a big metaphorical kiss from me.


Morning Adam sounds great where you are we haven't really had any decent settled weather here for ages.
It changes from one day to the next


----------



## Jacqui

With luck my ex will show up this afternoon and fix my rider. Then I have I am guessing five loads of branches to take to the dump (burn pile).


----------



## Elohi

Warming up.


----------



## Lyn W

Elohi said:


> View attachment 138493
> 
> Warming up.


Good luck!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have heard that some people freeze them, but haven't tried it myself yet.
> Give it a go.
> Morning.


Have heard that they go mushy when defrosted but worth a try.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> View attachment 138493
> 
> Warming up.



Good luck today! 
I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

@Momof4 : Are we going to see you in Arroyo Grande this afternoon?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> View attachment 138493
> 
> Warming up.


Will you really be participating in the event or on the sidelines as encouragement?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Morning Adam sounds great where you are we haven't really had any decent settled weather here for ages.
> It changes from one day to the next


Afternoon, Lyn, the predictable unpredictability of the British weather.
Here, a minor thunderstorm or two excepted, we're settled in til October or November now.
The weatherman just records a program and it's replayed everyday with just the day and date changed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Adam, I too saw a documentary in regard to the wolves coming back. I think it was in Yellowstone national park? The situation is that although it is illegal to hunt them on the parklands, once they venture onto private property, if the land owner has the license and tag required, they can hunt them. And they do. The wolf kill of ranch stock has gone up, but it seems it was less than 2%. The hunters of other game animals complain that the wolves were taking down and killing the animals they were wanting to hunt and had paid to hunt. So then the biologists showed the carcasses of the elk the wolves were killing, and they were old crippled cow elk that the hunters wouldn't have been interested in. Showing that the wolves were actually making the herds stronger, not weaker.


My one was called "Land of the Lost Wolves", a two part BBC documentary.
The 1st part talked of the million or so wolves wiped out by European settlers and how some wolves from Canada had migrated into the Cascade Mountains in Washington.the first for 70 years.
The 2nd part showed that they were mostly killed by the locals, motto "shoot, shovel and shut up." but that the wolves may have established themselves elsewhere.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good morning guys.
I'm reading a book called Throne of Glass. Pretty interesting  What are you guys doing today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Good morning guys.
> I'm reading a book called Throne of Glass. Pretty interesting  What are you guys doing today?


Morning.
Fossil prepping for me today.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning.
> Fossil prepping for me today.


You study fossils! Cool! 
Can you post pics later?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> You study fossils! Cool!
> Can you post pics later?


I must have told you I was (am) a paleontologist?
Ok i'll try to post a couple I picked up last week.


----------



## Moozillion

zenoandthetortoise said:


> What kind are you getting? I have a redcheeked mud and he's great. He's got some serious attitude though.


He's a Mississippi mud turtle who hatched back in March. Should be about 7 months when I get him. 
Since he's just a baby, his first tank will be a 10 gallon with no substrate but tons of plants, some river rocks and a basking platform. I may or may not use filtration since he's so little- it should be easy enough to do a water change weekly for just a 10 gallon. 
I'm a little anxious about maintaining a good temperature gradient and how to get UVB to him without frying him.  I've never had such a small tank before..


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I must have told you I was (am) a paleontologist?
> Ok i'll try to post a couple I picked up last week.


You told me, I'm sure. I remember the silly things (and usually more important things) like long stories and those funny jokes you always make.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Will you really be participating in the event or on the sidelines as encouragement?


I'm not swimming today. I can't. I still don't feel well. 
I'm just here to cheer Jadalyn on and wrangle Alaina lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> He's a Mississippi mud turtle who hatched back in March. Should be about 7 months when I get him.
> Since he's just a baby, his first tank will be a 10 gallon with no substrate but tons of plants, some river rocks and a basking platform. I may or may not use filtration since he's so little- it should be easy enough to do a water change weekly for just a 10 gallon.
> I'm a little anxious about maintaining a good temperature gradient and how to get UVB to him without frying him.  I've never had such a small tank before..


Morning, Bea.
You'll give him a great home, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Lyn, the predictable unpredictability of the British weather.
> Here, a minor thunderstorm or two excepted, we're settled in til October or November now.
> The weatherman just records a program and it's replayed everyday with just the day and date changed.


Well, it's money for old rope being a weatherman in Morocco then!
I don't think I'd like it that settled but just a decent few hours sun for Lola without the chilly breeze would be great!
I'll email our weatherman and see if he could manage that.
How's the fossil prep going anything interesting?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> @Momof4 : Are we going to see you in Arroyo Grande this afternoon?




No, we are having a couple family members over who haven't seen my daughter yet. They wanted see her cute baby belly. 

My husband leaves for China for 2 weeks Sunday so we are having family time. 
Will was sweet enough to drive me too. 

You guys have fun!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi again, just been out dandy hunting for Lola. he doesn't usually like being picked up but he tolerates it to get to where he wants to go I think.
> Yes I agree flats are not ideal for pets, but then not even a house is an ideal place to let torts roam. Lola has his own room which is a bit different but I am hoping to change that during my hols and make something more permanent for him outside - at least for the day - he will still have to come in at night as I don't have an electricity supply outside to keep him warm enough. I hope we have a bit more settled sunny weather, it is very gusty here today and a bit chilly for the time of year - only about 17'C - I quite like it but Lola needs it to be a bit warmer. Hope you enjoy your walk.


Good evening. We went out for the usual walk at 5pm and yet again we were surrounded by children, who not only annoyed Oli, but even me. They just won't understand that a tort does NOT LIKE TO BE PICKED UP. And I find it very difficult to convince them. But still, it's better than staying at home which is like a... 'prison cell' for pets. Oli seems to be a totally different tort when we are ouside, especially when the weather fine: not too hot. We stayed till 6.45pm.

How was your day in that rather cold weather? Good luck with the new enclosure for Lola.


----------



## Elohi

Made it home and now I'm going to bed. If I'm asleep I don't have to listen to the thumping woosh of my heartbeat in my head, feel the throbs of my headache, or the aches of my body. Ttfn.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Well, it's money for old rope being a weatherman in Morocco then!
> I don't think I'd like it that settled but just a decent few hours sun for Lola without the chilly breeze would be great!
> I'll email our weatherman and see if he could manage that.
> How's the fossil prep going anything interesting?


Good idea Lyn, but I woukd suggest your call ing the weatherman, as he may not answer your e-mail message.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Made it home and now I'm going to bed. If I'm asleep I don't have to listen to the thumping woosh of my heartbeat in my head, feel the throbs of my headache, or the aches of my body. Ttfn.




Poor thing! Sweet dreams!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening. We went out for the usual walk at 5pm and yet again we were surrounded by children, who not only annoyed Oli, but even me. They just won't understand that a tort does NOT LIKE TO BE PICKED UP. And I find it very difficult to convince them. But still, it's better than staying at home which is like a... 'prison cell' for pets. Oli seems to be a totally different tort when we are ouside, especially when the weather fine: not too hot. We stayed till 6.45pm.
> 
> How was your day in that rather cold weather? Good luck with the new enclosure for Lola.


Hi Gillian I expect Oli appreciated the change of scene and a chance to stretch his legs. I have just been catching up on jobs around the house and walked to the shops but had a very quiet day - which I have enjoyed. Lola has gone to bed and 'm just wondering what to have for dinner now.


----------



## Gillian M

Elohi said:


> My Drs are all aware. They actually aren't too concerned except for the random drops in BP that cause the syncope/near syncope. So far they haven't been able to do anything for me because of my other health problems and chemical/medicine sensitivities.


Wishes to get well soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Elohi said:


> Made it home and now I'm going to bed. If I'm asleep I don't have to listen to the thumping woosh of my heartbeat in my head, feel the throbs of my headache, or the aches of my body. Ttfn.


Take care


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  
We are working on the house and the tort fort. 
My MIL came through the pace maker placement surgery well, but now that she is awake, she tried to pull out of her chest 5 times *sigh*
Randy may have to fly out there soon to help with the logistics of getting her stable for a rehabilitation center


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> We are working on the house and the tort fort.
> My MIL came through the pace maker placement surgery well, but now that she is awake, she tried to pull out of her chest 5 times *sigh*
> Randy may have to fly out there soon to help with the logistics of getting her stable for a rehabilitation center


Pleased all went well, for your MIL but it's hard to help someone who doesn't really understand. I hope she adjusts to it all well.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 138508


Oh, the joys of parenthood!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My mother moved in with my oldest sister and BIL after she failed to answer her phone for 2 days and failed to report to work at the horse races. All of us family were some 1200 miles away and couldn't just hop over so we agreed the local sheriffs office should do a wellness check on her. Good thing too! She had slipped into a diabetic coma, and was dehydrated enough that the hospital informed us that had we not intervened when e did, after one day more we would have been making other arrangements for her that wouldn't involve her spending time with any of us. 
She lived on at my sisters house for another 7 yrs. and it was the closest times I'd had with her. 
Point out the need for cooperation to her with this and somehow bring the grandkids into the conversation. It helps, trust me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 138508


Only thing missing her for Monica would be the throbbing head waves! I love it.


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> Made it home and now I'm going to bed. If I'm asleep I don't have to listen to the thumping woosh of my heartbeat in my head, feel the throbs of my headache, or the aches of my body. Ttfn.




Take that effing noobs?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> Take that effing noobs?


Wait. What?


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wait. What?



I was trying to figure out ttfn.

I automatically assume any "f" in text speak is for the eff word. I've looked it up now and know I was off, but that's the best effort I came up with before I cheated.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> I was trying to figure out ttfn.
> 
> I automatically assume any "f" in text speak is for the eff word. I've looked it up now and know I was off, but that's the best effort I came up with before I cheated.


Ta ta for now!
An old UK radio DJ called Terry Wogan used to sign off with that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well, it's money for old rope being a weatherman in Morocco then!
> I don't think I'd like it that settled but just a decent few hours sun for Lola without the chilly breeze would be great!
> I'll email our weatherman and see if he could manage that.
> How's the fossil prep going anything interesting?


I'll post something in a mo, if wifey can put her extraordinary new phone to good use.
It makes lovely muffins.


----------



## spud's_mum

Hi guys.
Hope all is well, how is everyone?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll post something in a mo, if wifey can put her extraordinary new phone to good use.
> It makes lovely muffins.


Chocolate chip or micro chip?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi guys.
> Hope all is well, how is everyone?


All good here thanks, I'm really hungry but can't be bothered to make anything - maybe some cornflakes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> We are working on the house and the tort fort.
> My MIL came through the pace maker placement surgery well, but now that she is awake, she tried to pull out of her chest 5 times *sigh*
> Randy may have to fly out there soon to help with the logistics of getting her stable for a rehabilitation center


Busy, busy Noel.
Glad MIL's over the worst.
Good luck with everything.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> All good here thanks, I'm really hungry but can't be bothered to make anything - maybe some cornflakes.


My thoughts exactly,
When I'm hungry and my parents say to make something I just say I can't be bothered and I won't eat... Then they feed me, it's like magic!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi guys.
> Hope all is well, how is everyone?


Hi there!
You good?
Spud good?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Chocolate chip or micro chip?


The Mule.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> All good here thanks, I'm really hungry but can't be bothered to make anything - maybe some cornflakes.


You make cornflakes?


----------



## Momof4

spudthetortoise said:


> My thoughts exactly,
> When I'm hungry and my parents say to make something I just say I can't be bothered and I won't eat... Then they feed me, it's like magic!



My 11yr old does that to me!!

My 9 yr old makes all her own food
And my son won't even spread PB on bread!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi there!
> You good?
> Spud good?


I'm okay, but I'm worried about spud 
It's on my last thread  

Just been trying to do rainbow flicks in the garden with my brother, I got the ball with the leather hanging off so I have scratches up my legs while my bro was playing with a brand new, soft, smooth ball 

How are you?
And Tidgy, of course


----------



## Momof4

Not sure why I'm on TFO! I have cleaning to do before our guest arrive!

My step daughter is having her last ultrasound today , I pray the baby is healthy.


----------



## spud's_mum

Momof4 said:


> My 11yr old does that to me!!
> 
> My 9 yr old makes all her own food
> And my son won't even spread PB on bread!


I bake on special occasions. 
My bro never cooks, he came down today and asked how to cook a ready made pizza...
And then managed to break the timer on the oven (with the help of me)

I once set a toaster on fire... I'm a bit hazardous in the kitchen (and very messy lol)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You make cornflakes?


With a surname like Kellogg it's one of my specialities - yes!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Not sure why I'm on TFO! I have cleaning to do before our guest arrive!
> 
> My step daughter is having her last ultrasound today , I pray the baby is healthy.


I'm sure it will be fine but finger's crossed anyway!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm okay, but I'm worried about spud
> It's on my last thread
> 
> Just been trying to do rainbow flicks in the garden with my brother, I got the ball with the leather hanging off so I have scratches up my legs while my bro was playing with a brand new, soft, smooth ball
> 
> How are you?
> And Tidgy, of course


Will try to find Spud post in a mo.
I'm good, Tidgy's been sitting under a tap on the terrace for 20 mins, cooling down. She's back indoors having some prickly pear now. bed soon, I expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Not sure why I'm on TFO! I have cleaning to do before our guest arrive!
> 
> My step daughter is having her last ultrasound today , I pray the baby is healthy.


Have a good time (with the guests, not the cleaning).
And I'm sure the baby will be fine.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Mule.


I'm sure you get a kick out of that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right folks here are some piccies of old dead things.
*1)


A*nyone know what this is for 5 points?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, that's huge, sorry.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right folks here are some piccies of old dead things.
> *1)
> View attachment 138526
> 
> A*nyone know what this is for 5 points?


ummm............a fossil?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, that's huge, sorry.


Not really. 
I'm sure it's bigger when I post photos


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right folks here are some piccies of old dead things.
> *1)
> View attachment 138526
> 
> A*nyone know what this is for 5 points?


Part of a tree trunk?


----------



## spud's_mum

[QUlOTE="Tidgy's Dad, post: 1142490, member: 55260"]Right folks here are some piccies of old dead things.
*1)
View attachment 138526

A*nyone know what this is for 5 points?[/QUOTE]
I also have some old dead things


----------



## Abdulla6169

spudthetortoise said:


> Attachment


Ammonites?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ummm............a fossil?


1 point out of sympathy.


----------



## Lyn W

Leeds United souvenir ruler


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> [QUlOTE="Tidgy's Dad, post: 1142490, member: 55260"]Right folks here are some piccies of old dead things.
> *1)
> View attachment 138526
> 
> A*nyone know what this is for 5 points?


I also have some old dead things 
View attachment 138527

View attachment 138528
[/QUOTE]
They are indeed both ammonites.
The top one is Harpoceras falciferum about 178 million years old, Lower Jurassic Period.
The second one has some of the original shell preserved and is rather lovely, a good specimen, i'd need to know where it's from to be more accurate, but probably Middle Jurassic 145-155 million years old.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I also have some old dead things
> View attachment 138527
> 
> View attachment 138528


They are indeed both ammonites.
The top one is Harpoceras falciferum about 178 million years old, Lower Jurassic Period.
The second one has some of the original shell preserved and is rather lovely, a good specimen, i'd need to know where it's from to be more accurate, but probably Middle Jurassic 145-155 million years old.[/QUOTE]
Oh,thank you 
I don't know where they're from as my grandad got them for me along with some crystals


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got some old, dead things, but I so am not posting pictures of myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Leeds United souvenir ruler


Ummm, yes, but not quite the answer I was hoping for.


----------



## Lyn W

Give us a clue - animal or plant?


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm trying to figure out how to post gifts via the app...
http://gif.co/rv2D.gif


----------



## Lyn W

Horse shoe crab?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ok, the picture I posted was of a stromatolite, the oldest living things on Earth, first appearing about 3.5 billion years ago.
For 2 billion years they and the other cyanobacteria (a non nucleated life form, not animal or plant or true bacteria) were the only life on earth.
They became reef builders across the world 2.5 billion years ago, and their form of photosynthesis changed the atmosphere from carbon dioxide to oxygen rich (nitrogen still important) and thus paved the way for more complicated nucleated organisms to evolve as well as providing them with food.
A few stromatolites still survive in shallow, protected, warm shallow bays, but corals and sponges have largely replaced them.
We wouldn't be here without them, so hurrah! for the stomatolites.
This 1 is 600 million years old, from before life on land or hard bodied organisms, shells or anything much had appeared.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to post gifts via the app...
> http://gif.co/rv2D.gif


This isn't working the way I want it to.
http://gif.co/r7G9.gif


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Give us a clue - animal or plant?


Neither!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Horse shoe crab?


Earliest horse shoe crabs also recently discovered in Morocco by some paleontologist or other.....


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, the picture I posted was of a stromatolite, the oldest living things on Earth, first appearing about 3.5 billion years ago.
> For 2 billion years they and the other cyanobacteria (a non nucleated life form, not animal or plant or true bacteria) were the only life on earth.
> They became reef builders across the world 2.5 billion years ago, and their form of photosynthesis changed the atmosphere from carbon dioxide to oxygen rich (nitrogen still important) and thus paved the way for more complicated nucleated organisms to evolve as well as providing them with food.
> A few stromatolites still survive in shallow, protected, warm shallow bays, but corals and sponges have largely replaced them.
> We wouldn't be here without them, so hurrah! for the stomatolites.
> This 1 is 600 million years old, from before life on land or hard bodied organisms, shells or anything much had appeared.


Hmmm... Interesting.


----------



## Lyn W

V ery impressive and very rare I should think - good find.


----------



## Lyn W

I had some lamps in my greenhouse.....they were tomato lights


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

To go with the earlier ammonites.
This is a heteromorph ammonite from the Cretaceous period, when some ammoni

tes had weird designs.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To go with the earlier ammonites.
> This is a heteromorph ammonite from the Cretaceous period, when some ammoni
> View attachment 138530
> tes had weird designs.


How do you find them? I'm just wondering


----------



## jaizei

I think this is fairly related

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tremors_5:_Bloodlines

It's been a while but I think that I thought #4 was okay. 3 was the only real letdown.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> How do you find them? I'm just wondering


Years of practice, knowing where to go and tell tale signs on the rocks, a good selection of equipment and lots of patience and hard work.
geological knowledge of an area is also essential.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And what is this?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Years of practice, knowing where to go and tell tale signs on the rocks, a good selection of equipment and lots of patience and hard work.
> geological knowledge of an area is also essential.


I thought you just walked somewhere in the middle of the desert, used your fancy brush thing to clear a bit of sand, then you found fossil. 
Do you ever sell those fossils?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I thought you just walked somewhere in the middle of the desert, used your fancy brush thing to clear a bit of sand, then you found fossil.
> Do you ever sell those fossils?


haha.
Actually, it can be done like that,occasionally, if you know the bit of desert concerned.
That's more or less where the stromatolite came from.
i have sold them in the past, but most i keep or are in museums and private collections.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, the picture I posted was of a stromatolite, the oldest living things on Earth, first appearing about 3.5 billion years ago.
> For 2 billion years they and the other cyanobacteria (a non nucleated life form, not animal or plant or true bacteria) were the only life on earth.
> They became reef builders across the world 2.5 billion years ago, and their form of photosynthesis changed the atmosphere from carbon dioxide to oxygen rich (nitrogen still important) and thus paved the way for more complicated nucleated organisms to evolve as well as providing them with food.
> A few stromatolites still survive in shallow, protected, warm shallow bays, but corals and sponges have largely replaced them.
> We wouldn't be here without them, so hurrah! for the stomatolites.
> This 1 is 600 million years old, from before life on land or hard bodied organisms, shells or anything much had appeared.


WOW!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!!


I've said "WOW!" so many times when fossil collecting.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And what is this?
> View attachment 138532


It looks like a mouldy piece of chocolate cake!

is it another stromatolite? Hard to say without seeing the top


----------



## Lyn W

a tooth?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nearly, Lyn.
It's a dinosaur vertebra, probably a hadrosaur (duck billed dino) though this one still needs some work.


----------



## jaizei

@Cowboy_Ken One more reason


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nearly, Lyn.
> It's a dinosaur vertebra, probably a hadrosaur (duck billed dino) though this one still needs some work.


Now you've said I can see the spongy bone.
is that from the same place as the other?


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> It looks like a mouldy piece of chocolate cake!
> 
> is it another stromatolite? Hard to say without seeing the top


I thought it looked like a wedge of gooey chocolatey cake, but didn't say so because I just figured I must be hungry!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> I thought it looked like a wedge of gooey chocolatey cake, but didn't say so because I just figured I must be hungry!!!!


I wondered if it was one of the muffins that Adam said Wifey's new phone could make!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Now you've said I can see the spongy bone.
> is that from the same place as the other?


No, all different places.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I thought it looked like a wedge of gooey chocolatey cake, but didn't say so because I just figured I must be hungry!!!!


Crikey!
You girls and your chocolate cake!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!
> You girls and your chocolate cake!


I don't actually like chocolate cake much, I will eat it occasionally but only to be polite!
I like lemon or coffee or walnut or a combination of all three!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I love eating to be polite, do a lot of it here.


this one?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love eating to be polite, do a lot of it here.
> View attachment 138533
> 
> this one?


My perverse mouth is just going to sit here quietly …wow, I'm bad!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My perverse mouth is just going to sit here quietly …wow, I'm bad!


You are indeed most naughty.


----------



## Lyn W

trilobite?
coconut?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Top marks Lyn.
It's a very rare species of spiny trilobite.
the spines on the back of the head are coiled up and around and I'll try to extract the head details later.
And finally for now, a few bits and pieces from the same area.


----------



## mike taylor

Took my boys fishing caught 30 catfish . Going to be eating good tonight .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Took my boys fishing caught 30 catfish . Going to be eating good tonight .


Yuuummm.


----------



## Lyn W

That could be an orthoceras bottom right, but no idea about rest.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That could be an orthoceras bottom right, but no idea about rest.


Pretty much, it is indeed an orthocerid (though technically speaking not actually Orthoceras, as the names have changed).
I'm very impressed. The two stuck together on the bottom left are also orthocerids, the domed bit is the back end with the nub of the siphuncle which connected all the chambers together to allow gas pressure control which let the animal rise or descend in the water. The first submarine!
Top left is a coral and top right a rather lovely brachiopod shell that I'm having a great deal of trouble identifying, though I'm pretty sure it's a spiriferid of some sort. Not a new species though, I don't think.
I seem to have chased everyone away again, so nuff for now, i think.


----------



## Lyn W

Tomorrow we are going to do an 'identify what Lyn has cooked' quiz
by looking at charred remains of various meals.
But for now I am going to leave you too and climb the apples and pairs to the land of Nod

I expect I will see you all tomorrow - until then have fun!
Nos Da Adam and anyone else around
.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nos da, Lyn.
Look forwards to your quiz.
Bound to be more popular than mine was.
hey ho.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Tomorrow we are going to do an 'identify what Lyn has cooked' quiz
> by looking at charred remains of various meals.
> But for now I am going to leave you too and climb the apples and pairs to the land of Nod
> 
> I expect I will see you all tomorrow - until then have fun!
> Nos Da Adam and anyone else around
> .


*after searching Wikipedia*
Nos da to you too Lyn. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Moozillion

I have what is purported to be a fossil turtle from the Gobi Desert region. I had contacted one of the archaeologists at our state university to help decide if it is real or not, but she had to take lengthy sick leave and I have not pursued it further.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I have what is purported to be a fossil turtle from the Gobi Desert region. I had contacted one of the archaeologists at our state university to help decide if it is real or not, but she had to take lengthy sick leave and I have not pursued it further.


Fossil turtles do occur in the Gobi, so it is possible.
Archaeologists are always throwing sickies in my experience, though I hope she's ok.
Anyway, it's a paleontologist that you need.
Can you post piccies?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Took my boys fishing caught 30 catfish . Going to be eating good tonight .



Impressive!


----------



## tortdad

Busy day. Just wanted to let you all know I was thinking of you. 

Hello and good night/morning/afternoon/evening to all of you


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Took my boys fishing caught 30 catfish . Going to be eating good tonight .


What time is the fish fry?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Busy day. Just wanted to let you all know I was thinking of you.
> 
> Hello and good night/morning/afternoon/evening to all of you


weird, I was just thinking of you, Kevin.
have a good today/tomorrow.


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening all 
Random pics from my day

Jay playing peek a boo

progress on the tort house 
The best construction worker EVER


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Evening all
> Random pics from my day
> View attachment 138554
> Jay playing peek a boo
> View attachment 138555
> progress on the tort house
> The best construction worker EVER


Wow, love the pic of Jay.
Construction worker not my type.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow, love the pic of Jay.
> Construction worker not my type.


Hi Adam  
Thanks!
That's ok he's completely my type


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> Thanks!
> That's ok he's completely my type


ha de ha!
Good, wouldn't want to compete with you.
Hi, Noel.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello..


----------



## AZtortMom

Killerrookie said:


> Hello..


Hi there  *waves*


----------



## Killerrookie

How are you?


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm pretty good 
How are you?


----------



## Killerrookie

Doing alright.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fossil turtles do occur in the Gobi, so it is possible.
> Archaeologists are always throwing sickies in my experience, though I hope she's ok.
> Anyway, it's a paleontologist that you need.
> Can you post piccies?


I can try! It'll be tomorrow or Monday, though...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hello..


Hi, Austin.
You been having fun?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I can try! It'll be tomorrow or Monday, though...


No hurry, I've plenty to do!
getting tired now, anyhow.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Austin.
> You ok?


Yeah. Why?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Yeah. Why?


No reason, just not chatted for a bit, i've been away.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yeah I haven't been on for awhile as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm trying to make the most of the summer.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Moozillion said:


> He's a Mississippi mud turtle who hatched back in March. Should be about 7 months when I get him.
> Since he's just a baby, his first tank will be a 10 gallon with no substrate but tons of plants, some river rocks and a basking platform. I may or may not use filtration since he's so little- it should be easy enough to do a water change weekly for just a 10 gallon.
> I'm a little anxious about maintaining a good temperature gradient and how to get UVB to him without frying him.  I've never had such a small tank before..


Just don't forget Evan a small turtle pee a lot and a build up of ammonia is fast Evan with weekly water changes the baby can get a eye or ear infection fast . I would filter through charcole to help fight the ammonia levels . It's just some thing to think about .


----------



## leigti

Moozillion said:


> He's a Mississippi mud turtle who hatched back in March. Should be about 7 months when I get him.
> Since he's just a baby, his first tank will be a 10 gallon with no substrate but tons of plants, some river rocks and a basking platform. I may or may not use filtration since he's so little- it should be easy enough to do a water change weekly for just a 10 gallon.
> I'm a little anxious about maintaining a good temperature gradient and how to get UVB to him without frying him.  I've never had such a small tank before..


Hello. I know absolutely nothing about turtles so you can take this for what it's worth. But do you have to start with such a small tank? Can't you get a bigger tank and just not fill it as deep? And I've heard feeding them in a different take helps keep their home tank cleaner. I just know that when I went from a 5 gallon to a 20 gallon to a 50 gallon aquarium when I had fish that the bigger the aquarium the easier it was to keep clean Believe it or not. I didn't believe it until I actually did it. And I had a filter that was made for a much bigger aquarium at least according to the packaging. And if you started with a larger tank to begin with you wouldn't have to upgrade as often. Just an idea from A person with no actual turtle experience.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning to those of you up and about.
A lovely wet dreary Sunday morning in Wales today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning to those of you not up and about.
A horrendous dry inspiring Sunday morning in Morocco today!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning to those of you not up and about.
> A horrendous dry inspiring Sunday morning in Morocco today!


I wouldn't swap with you.....well....maybe for a day or two!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I wouldn't swap with you.....well....maybe for a day or two!


I wouldn't mind a couple of days back in Wales.
A bit of rain's ok in the beautiful countryside.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wouldn't mind a couple of days back in Wales.
> A bit of rain's ok in the beautiful countryside.


we could do a house swap and if you wouldn't mind being here with the builders you could project manage for me too!


----------



## Lyn W

............climb the apples and pairs.............
That should have been 'apples and pears' ! Late night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not sure about the builders, sounds good otherwise.
Never noticed the apples and pairs bit either.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not sure about the builders, sounds good otherwise.
> Never noticed the apples and pairs bit either.


What are your plans for the day any teaching or have all the exams finished now?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What are your plans for the day any teaching or have all the exams finished now?


All done now, watching QI with my friend Zac in a moment, then fossils and Tidgy time for the rest of the day.
You having a relaxing Sunday?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All done now, watching QI with my friend Zac in a moment, then fossils and Tidgy time for the rest of the day.
> You having a relaxing Sunday?


I am going to venture up in to my attic in a while, and then I'll be off to my sister's for lunch.
So nothing too demanding to do today as long as the roast beef isn't too chewy

Just noticed you changed your avatar, is that you admiring the turtle skeleton?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I am going to venture up in to my attic in a while, and then I'll be off to my sister's for lunch.
> So nothing too demanding to do today as long as the roast beef isn't too chewy
> 
> Just noticed you changed your avatar, is that you admiring the turtle skeleton?


Nicked the avatar from zenoandthetortoise.
He says it's him in the picture, but he might be telling a small fiblet.
Enjoy your luncheon.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. We were up far too early this morning to go to a Boot Fair - selling stuff as part of my daughter's fundraising for Raleigh International. We made £130 which has taken her to the halfway mark of her £1500 target. (We had to go with her... she isn't ensured to drive our big Volvo) She has stuff on eBay which looks like bringing in another £100 this afternoon. 

The volunteers' costs for their project (3 months on sanitation and water projects in Tanzania) are fully funded by ICS, part of the UK government overseas aid programme, but the volunteers have to fundraise for the charity running the project before going.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. We were up far too early this morning to go to a Boot Fair - selling stuff as part of my daughter's fundraising for Raleigh International. We made £130 which has taken her to the halfway mark of her £1500 target. (We had to go with her... she isn't ensured to drive our big Volvo) She has stuff on eBay which looks like bringing in another £100 this afternoon.
> 
> The volunteers' costs for their project (3 months on sanitation and water projects in Tanzania) are fully funded by ICS, part of the UK government overseas aid programme, but the volunteers have to fundraise for the charity running the project before going.


Afternoon.
All sounds very positive and exciting.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nicked the avatar from zenoandthetortoise.
> He says it's him in the picture, but he might be telling a small fiblet.
> Enjoy your luncheon.




It's for real - I took the picture.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It's for real - I took the picture.


oh, okay, my bad.
I apologize for implying any degree of fibbihood in zeno's statement.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Evening all
> Random pics from my day
> View attachment 138554
> Jay playing peek a boo
> View attachment 138555
> progress on the tort house
> The best construction worker EVER



I heard he works pretty cheaply too.


----------



## Jacqui

Sanity Sunday is upon us.


----------



## Jacqui

Going to be around 100 today.  We got rid of my trees/branches piles yesterday and cleared the old cement, cabinet TV and sewing machine off the porch and into the town's dumpster. Was afraid the dumpster would be gone before we got those large items out. One big step towards getting ready to take the porch off.


----------



## Jacqui

I should be walking the old mower down to atleast get the brown house's front yard done The rider is waiting on a part.


----------



## Jacqui

Wonder how Yvonne and Steven did yesterday.


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. We were up far too early this morning to go to a Boot Fair - selling stuff as part of my daughter's fundraising for Raleigh International. We made £130 which has taken her to the halfway mark of her £1500 target. (We had to go with her... she isn't ensured to drive our big Volvo) She has stuff on eBay which looks like bringing in another £100 this afternoon.
> 
> The volunteers' costs for their project (3 months on sanitation and water projects in Tanzania) are fully funded by ICS, part of the UK government overseas aid programme, but the volunteers have to fundraise for the charity running the project before going.



Sounds like she us eager to do what she needs to go.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I should be walking the old mower down to atleast get the brown house's front yard done The rider is waiting on a part.



tsk tsk tsk - I've already mowed the front and back


----------



## jaizei

I think my neighbors love me, mowing at 7am on Sunday


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> I think my neighbors love me, mowing at 7am on Sunday


I would shoot you in the butt with a pellet gun from my window


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

like this one


----------



## jaizei

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 138571
> like this one



Those are not as easy as they look, unless you keep your grass very short. Skip mowing for a few weeks/months, good luck.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

I didn't say easy but at 7am it's quite . And it's still a tortoise food grinder . Right ?


----------



## jaizei

I use an electric. I feel slightly less horrible this way. 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_506579-53393-KM210-06_1z0wgdd__?productId=50129046&pl=1


----------



## mike taylor

Ha-ha a starter lawn mower . I wish I could use a starter kit lawn mower . I have two riding mowers and a push weed eater and it takes two hours to cut my grass .


----------



## Moozillion

zenoandthetortoise said:


> What's your water depth? I started with a max of 2 inches, but keep adding depth and no problem. No interest in basking at all.


The lady I'm getting him from has him and his clutch-mate in a 40 gallon tank that's 4 inches deep with lots of rocks and fake plants. He seems to get around really well. So I was planning 4 inches deep since he's already used to it.


----------



## Moozillion

leigti said:


> Hello. I know absolutely nothing about turtles so you can take this for what it's worth. But do you have to start with such a small tank? Can't you get a bigger tank and just not fill it as deep? And I've heard feeding them in a different take helps keep their home tank cleaner. I just know that when I went from a 5 gallon to a 20 gallon to a 50 gallon aquarium when I had fish that the bigger the aquarium the easier it was to keep clean Believe it or not. I didn't believe it until I actually did it. And I had a filter that was made for a much bigger aquarium at least according to the packaging. And if you started with a larger tank to begin with you wouldn't have to upgrade as often. Just an idea from A person with no actual turtle experience.


I actually had a similar thought. I could just put 4 inches of water in a 50 gallon tank, like the one he's in already.
I also thought about making a raised false bottom with egg crate light panels and fine fiberglass mesh for the floor, sitting up on scaffolding made of PCV pipes filled with sand. That way I could have his area raised high enough that filling the tank would give me lots of water for temperature balance and easier to keep clean, but he'd be just in the top 4 inches of water. 
The problem here is money.  The 40 0r 50 gallon tank plus stand, plus filters, plus lights is up around $500 or so, and with me retiring in 3 months, (I'm basically the wage-earner) we'll take a pretty big hit financially. The 10 gallon tank is $15 and we can sit it on a table.


----------



## Moozillion

Dadgummit: I WANT the big tank with the raised false floor!!! 
Maybe I can find a friend to help me MAKE a tank stand...


----------



## Moozillion

If anyone has bought an aquarium off Craigslist, how did you SANITIZE it to make sure your turtles and/or fish didn't get any diseases from the previous UNKNOWN occupants?????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi Bea.
Just bleach, I think.
See http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=125078
or http://nippyfish.net/2009/03/30/how-to-disinfect-sanitize-your-aquarium-with-bleach/
(which is pretty much the same).


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi Bea.
> Just bleach, I think.
> See http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=125078
> or http://nippyfish.net/2009/03/30/how-to-disinfect-sanitize-your-aquarium-with-bleach/
> (which is pretty much the same).


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Thanks so much!!!


Easy, and cheap! 
I'm sure we just used bleach on ours when I was a nipper, so I checked.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Ha-ha a starter lawn mower . I wish I could use a starter kit lawn mower . I have two riding mowers and a push weed eater and it takes two hours to cut my grass .



I hope you have a couple of cup holders on that mower


----------



## Momof4

Good morning everyone!
Dropped my better half off at the airport for his China trip. 

Now I think I'm going to tidy up the office and start making a space for my grand baby. I still have a few furniture pieces from my kids. 

I can't wait to see pics from the Cali meet up! I bet they had fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> Dropped my better half off at the airport for his China trip.
> 
> Now I think I'm going to tidy up the office and start making a space for my grand baby. I still have a few furniture pieces from my kids.
> 
> I can't wait to see pics from the Cali meet up! I bet they had fun!


Bet they did!
China, California, all these exotic places I've never been.
Morning, Kathy


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bet they did!
> China, California, all these exotic places I've never been.
> Morning, Kathy




Good day Adam!!


----------



## leigti

Moozillion said:


> If anyone has bought an aquarium off Craigslist, how did you SANITIZE it to make sure your turtles and/or fish didn't get any diseases from the previous UNKNOWN occupants?????


You can use vinegar to help clean it. Just grab it real well. I always see tanks aquariums etc. on craigslist. I know it is expensive but upgrading every year or so also is. Spend more now to save more later  or see when the pet stores are going to put the aquarium is on sale. They can usually give you a general idea of when sales are going to happen. Maybe you could just use a plastic bin until something more appropriate comes on sale or you find it on craigslist etc. Garage sales sometimes have them also.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Ha-ha a starter lawn mower . I wish I could use a starter kit lawn mower . I have two riding mowers and a push weed eater and it takes two hours to cut my grass .


I have a rider here…takes about 3 beers to do a good, complete job of it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Moozillion said:


> Dadgummit: I WANT the big tank with the raised false floor!!!
> Maybe I can find a friend to help me MAKE a tank stand...


Bea, it's so too bad you're not hereabouts. As long as you don't need purty I'm handy at making stands…and…in the garage there's a 75gallon tank empty and felling neglected. Craigslist typically sells tanks at $1.00 per/gallon. If you don't see it filled and not leaking, when you get it home, set it on newspaper OUTSIDE and fill. If, after 48-72 hours no water appears on the paper you should be good to go in your house.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bet they did!
> China, California, all these exotic places I've never been.
> Morning, Kathy


Yes - pity you're banned from them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes - pity you're banned from them.


But, I've got lots of disguises.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But, I've got lots of disguises.


You could travel incognito
....or in a car


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone how is your day?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone how is your day?


I'm sleepy and alittle groggy this morning. I went to bed somewhat early and then I slept in for a couple hours longer than normal. Is it possible that I'm suffering the effects of too much sleep? I'm thinking so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm sleepy and alittle groggy this morning. I went to bed somewhat early and then I slept in for a couple hours longer than normal. Is it possible that I'm suffering the effects of too much sleep? I'm thinking so.


Or too much beer?


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm sleepy and alittle groggy this morning. I went to bed somewhat early and then I slept in for a couple hours longer than normal. Is it possible that I'm suffering the effects of too much sleep? I'm thinking so.




You must have needed it, Ken. I used to be able to stay in bed all day when I was younger but now I have to get up when I wake or I feel stewed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Adam, too much beer? Never heard of such a thing! Nope, last night was a less than two pounders. 
I, too remember the days of staying in bed all day and feeling no ill effects. Now that I'm not a “youngster" typically I just get up when I wake. This morning I thought, “screw that, I'm going back to sleep." 3 hours later, I woke kinda out of it. As for needing it, that is likely true for me. I know our brain works many things out while we sleep, and I have been on something of an emotional roller coaster of sorts lately.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Adam, too much beer? Never heard of such a thing! Nope, last night was a less than two pounders.
> I, too remember the days of staying in bed all day and feeling no ill effects. Now that I'm not a “youngster" typically I just get up when I wake. This morning I thought, “screw that, I'm going back to sleep." 3 hours later, I woke kinda out of it. As for needing it, that is likely true for me. I know our brain works many things out while we sleep, and I have been on something of an emotional roller coaster of sorts lately.


Yup - sometimes you just have to listen to your body.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> Yup - sometimes you just have to listen to your body.


If I did that, well let's just say I'd certainly be smiling more. LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Adam, I'm not sure if you get alerts or not so if not, I've finished that statement in a pm to you…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If I did that, well let's just say I'd certainly be smiling more. LOL


Shameless, just shameless!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Adam, I'm not sure if you get alerts or not so if not, I've finished that statement in a pm to you…


Golly!
Do I want to read it?


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If I did that, well let's just say I'd certainly be smiling more. LOL



Can't imagine what you mean!
Well I can - but probably best if I didn't!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Stating the facts. On a side note, I so much enjoy being me…


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Stating the facts. On a side note, I so much enjoy being me…


So do I
(me that is not you)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Subject change time here. Is it just me that is noticing or has everyone abandoned us here in chat? I know most folks in the states are likely being productive right now, but has Gillian checked in lately? Or Monica, is she still ill?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And Abdulla?


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Subject change time here. Is it just me that is noticing or has everyone abandoned us here in chat? I know most folks in the states are likely being productive right now, but has Gillian checked in lately? Or Monica, is she still ill?



Maybe everyone is just weekend busy. I bet more will pop on this evening. 
I need details from the meet up!!


----------



## Lyn W

Not seen either as I've been catching up. Hope Monica isn't still poorly


----------



## Lyn W

What time is it in US at mo? -It's 8.30 here so possibly lunchtime keeping everyone busy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And Abdulla?


Abdulla was about first thing this morning, Gillian was briefly on a couple of other threads earlier and I think Monica popped in on I spy.
They'll be back.


----------



## Elohi

I'm sort of here. I slept most of yesterday, broke down in tears when the pain in my head was too unbearable for too long, went back to bed and woke up this morning with the headache...still. It's radiating from my neck so I took a muscle relaxer a few hours ago. That's helped far more than ibuprofen and Tylenol. I'm still in bed though, the muscle relaxer has me sleepy so I may end up asleep before much longer.


----------



## Elohi

I usually laugh when pain gets serious but it would have hurt more to laugh than cry.


----------



## Lyn W

Elohi said:


> I'm sort of here. I slept most of yesterday, broke down in tears when the pain in my head was too unbearable for too long, went back to bed and woke up this morning with the headache...still. It's radiating from my neck so I took a muscle relaxer a few hours ago. That's helped far more than ibuprofen and Tylenol. I'm still in bed though, the muscle relaxer has me sleepy so I may end up asleep before much longer.


Sorry to hear you're still suffering, Do you think you could have a trapped nerve in your neck?


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> I usually laugh when pain gets serious but it would have hurt more to laugh than cry.




I'm so sorry you are in so much pain!! Have you tried eating a banana?
Someone told me they help with headaches but not sure about migraines. You poor, poor girl. 
Hope those relaxers give you relief!


----------



## Elohi

Lyn W said:


> Sorry to hear you're still suffering, Do you think you could have a trapped nerve in your neck?


It's possible, I did hurt me neck in late May. Nothing major, at least I don't think but it's been problematic since. :0/


----------



## Elohi

Momof4 said:


> I'm so sorry you are in so much pain!! Have you tried eating a banana?
> Someone told me they help with headaches but not sure about migraines. You poor, poor girl.
> Hope those relaxers give you relief!


You have no idea how much I'd love to eat a banana LOL. I recently because very allergic to bananas and have had to completely remove them from my diet. I have always loved bananas but they don't love me back.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I'm so sorry you are in so much pain!! Have you tried eating a banana?
> Someone told me they help with headaches but not sure about migraines. You poor, poor girl.
> Hope those relaxers give you relief!


Voltorol - is good for muscular pain - diclofenac sodium is another name for it. My sister suffers with back pain and she swears by it - and with it!


----------



## Elohi

My husband tried to talk me into going to ER last night but I am already up to my butt in medical bills as it is so I insisted we wait.


----------



## Lyn W

Elohi said:


> It's possible, I did hurt me neck in late May. Nothing major, at least I don't think but it's been problematic since. :0/


Just trying to consider all options here but have you been getting pins and needles or electric shock like pains in arms/legs?

I only ask because my brother had that with headaches a couple of years ago after a neck injury and he had a collapsed vertebrae in his neck which had trapped his spinal chord. Hopefully yours isn't anything like that but if so then you will need a scan.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's good at least, to see some of the “home-girls" here now. Lyn, for me here on the west coast (Oregon) it's 12:48 in the afternoon. I do need to get moving. I haven't eaten yet, and I don't want to forget to. 
Good news for me everyone, my cat bite is now just a memory. The main scab came off with just a little encouragement. May I be as lucky with the others. Wow, I really need to write some of this down, string it together and make a radio hit!


----------



## spud's_mum

Hi all.
Smashed my phone today  
Gutted


----------



## Elohi

Lyn W said:


> Just trying to consider all options here but have you been getting pins and needles or electric shock like pains in arms/legs?
> 
> I only ask because my brother had that with headaches a couple of years ago after a neck injury and he had a collapsed vertebrae in his neck which had trapped his spinal chord. Hopefully yours isn't anything like that but if so then you will need a scan.


No extremity tingling, pins and needles, or anything abnormal. Just neck and head pain. I have body aches but that's typical for me (fibro diagnosis but seeking a second opinion because the dr was terrible).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just trying to consider all options here but have you been getting pins and needles or electric shock like pains in arms/legs?
> 
> I only ask because my brother had that with headaches a couple of years ago after a neck injury and he had a collapsed vertebrae in his neck which had trapped his spinal chord. Hopefully yours isn't anything like that but if so then you will need a scan.


Crikey, Lyn!
You sure know how to cheer people up, don't you?
If I tell you that wifey sometimes drools in her sleep, you'll be telling me to check for rabies!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi all.
> Smashed my phone today
> Gutted


Based from the frown face I can figure not on purpose?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi all.
> Smashed my phone today
> Gutted


Oh, no!
You do tend to be rather accident prone, don't you?


----------



## Moozillion

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi all.
> Smashed my phone today
> Gutted


Oh, NOOO!!!!  How did it happen??!?!?!??


----------



## spud's_mum

Moozillion said:


> Oh, NOOO!!!!  How did it happen??!?!?!??


I was charging it last night and it got really hot so I took it out of its case and forgot to put it on this morning and it fell out of my pocket onto the concrete


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no!
> You do tend to be rather accident prone, don't you?


Yeah 
I hate it


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Bea, it's so too bad you're not hereabouts. As long as you don't need purty I'm handy at making stands…and…in the garage there's a 75gallon tank empty and felling neglected. Craigslist typically sells tanks at $1.00 per/gallon. If you don't see it filled and not leaking, when you get it home, set it on newspaper OUTSIDE and fill. If, after 48-72 hours no water appears on the paper you should be good to go in your house.


Aw, MAN!!!! I wish I lived close, too!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Elohi said:


> No extremity tingling, pins and needles, or anything abnormal. Just neck and head pain. I have body aches but that's typical for me (fibro diagnosis but seeking a second opinion because the dr was terrible).


That's good news - so forget all I said. I do hope your doc can sort it out soon,


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey, Lyn!
> You sure know how to cheer people up, don't you?
> If I tell you that wifey sometimes drools in her sleep, you'll be telling me to check for rabies!



I have such a large family I could write a medical dictionary about everyone's ailments.
Rabies? no...If Wifey were drooling in her sleep I would tell you to find out who she's dreaming of!
Richie Sambora used to make me drool in my sleep!


----------



## spud's_mum

Moozillion said:


> Oh, NOOO!!!!  How did it happen??!?!?!??





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no!
> You do tend to be rather accident prone, don't you?





Cowboy_Ken said:


> Based from the frown face I can figure not on purpose?


----------



## Moozillion

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 138616


My sincere condolences. 
I don't know what I'd do without my phone!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I was charging it last night and it got really hot so I took it out of its case and forgot to put it on this morning and it fell out of my pocket onto the concrete


Is it insured or on one of those contracts where they replace them?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have such a large family I could write a medical dictionary about everyone's ailments.
> Rabies? no...If Wifey were drooling in her sleep I would tell you to find out who she's dreaming of!
> Richie Sambora used to make me drool in my sleep!


I am not going to comment except to say he married Heather Lockyear! 
ha de ha de ha.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am not going to comment except to say he married Heather Lockyear!
> ha de ha de ha.


,,,,and divorced her....!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Is it insured or on one of those contracts where they replace them?


I think my warranty has run out
I'm going to get the back replaced
I'm lucky it wasn't the front.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> ,,,,and divorced her....!


oh alright - she divorced him!


----------



## spud's_mum

Moozillion said:


> My sincere condolences.
> I don't know what I'd do without my phone!


I can still use it but the glass splinters and I can't find my gel case, only my hard one which moves all the splinters as I put it on, I don't want to make it worse


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I think my warranty has run out
> I'm going to get the back replaced
> I'm lucky it wasn't the front.


can you still use it in its case?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My sincere condolences.
> I don't know what I'd do without my phone!


I've still got an old basic phone, if it breaks I'd just move the chip into a spare old phone.
It's only texts and calls for me.
Wifey just spent a fortune buying a Galaxy something or other.
Crikey, it does everything,but scares me half to death.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I can still use it but the glass splinters and I can't find my gel case, only my hard one which moves all the splinters as I put it on, I don't want to make it worse


You must be telepathic I was just asking that but you posted the answer first!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> can you still use it in its case?





spudthetortoise said:


> I can still use it but the glass splinters and I can't find my gel case, only my hard one which moves all the splinters as I put it on, I don't want to make it worse


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> You must be telepathic I was just asking that but you posted the answer first!


Lol, I just answered it again!^


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've still got an old basic phone, if it breaks I'd just move the chip into a spare old phone.
> It's only texts and calls for me.
> Wifey just spent a fortune buying a Galaxy something or other.
> Crikey, it does everything,but scares me half to death.


How can you live with that?!
I use mine for the TFO, Instagram, text, call, camera(mostly) and games
Oh and the Internet of course! 
I love my phone


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've still got an old basic phone, if it breaks I'd just move the chip into a spare old phone.
> It's only texts and calls for me.
> Wifey just spent a fortune buying a Galaxy something or other.
> Crikey, it does everything,but scares me half to death.


Yes I've only got a basic one too, I don't think of it as a phone more as a tracking device because the first thing everyone says is 'where are you?' I've started to make up some really unusual locations like canoeing down the Amazon, or half way up the Eiger - keeps me amused.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> How can you live with that?!
> I use mine for the TFO, Instagram, text, call, camera(mostly) and games
> Oh and the Internet of course!
> I love my phone


Don't want anything like instagram, hate cameras and photos (except of torts), don't do computer games and have a computer for the net.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't want anything like instagram, hate cameras and photos (except of torts), don't do computer games and have a computer for the net.


Nor me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes I've only got a basic one too, I don't think of it as a phone more as a tracking device because the first thing everyone says is 'where are you?' I've started to make up some really unusual locations like canoeing down the Amazon, or half way up the Eiger - keeps me amused.


I just say "I'm out".
Nobody knows the names of the streets here anyway.
Not even the postman, unfortunately.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just say "I'm out".
> Nobody knows the names of the streets here anyway.
> Not even the postman, unfortunately.


My phone even speaks to me!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> Yes I've only got a basic one too, I don't think of it as a phone more as a tracking device because the first thing everyone says is 'where are you?' I've started to make up some really unusual locations like canoeing down the Amazon, or half way up the Eiger - keeps me amused.


Fun new past time for this guy. I get asked, “So,what are you doing?" How did it never occur to me not to make something completely outrageous up? “Dwight Yoakum and I are trying to figure out how to duck out with Tisha Yearwood while leaving Taylor Swift the tab at an empty table!"


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> My phone even speaks to me!


No my dear - I think you'll find that's a real person talking to you when you call them or vice versa


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon peeps


----------



## spud's_mum

spudthetortoise said:


> My phone even speaks to me!





Unfortunately, Siri doesn't seem so affectionate towards me


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon peeps


Hi there how's your day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> My phone even speaks to me!


I don't want my phone to speak to me.
Why would I want a phone nagging me as well?
Wifey speaks to me and that's more than enough.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I heard he works pretty cheaply too.


Yes he does...in some aspects


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon peeps


Hi, Noel.
Good afternoon to you, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 138619
> 
> Unfortunately, Siri doesn't seem so affectionate towards me


What's the point?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't want my phone to speak to me.
> Why would I want a phone nagging me as well?
> Wifey speaks to me and that's more than enough.


My laptop makes me jump when it tells me I have email and my old pc used to tell me someone had come into the room or something like that and it would make a door slamming noise - used to give me the creeps!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Hi there how's your day?


Good 
How about you?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Noel.
> Good afternoon to you, too.


Hi Adam 
How are you?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What's the point?


He/she keeps me company and can phone people for me so I don't have to click the numbers or contacts  
Also can answer questions and can find nearest food places etc


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just say "I'm out".
> Nobody knows the names of the streets here anyway.
> Not even the postman, unfortunately.


Any response I'd make would be possible. That said out here I need a smart phone

thats my place in the middle. Lol.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Good
> How about you?


I've had a great day thanks - lunch with my sister's family, watched the final of Wimbledon on tv and Lola has been quite amusing today in his own bossy little way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> How are you?


Bonkers as usual, thanks for asking.
Been keeping a close eye on the workman?


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> I've had a great day thanks - lunch with my sister's family, watched the final of Wimbledon on tv and Lola has been quite amusing today in his own bossy little way.


Mine's pretty good. 
Staying cool. My neighbor 5 houses down took it on himself to trim all his trees and dump all of his trimmings in the alley behind our house and our neighbor. Of course he didn't answer the door when we went over there to ask him to clean it up. That's ok he's going to slapped with a fine from the city and is going to be forced to clean it up  Happy Sunday to him


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bonkers as usual, thanks for asking.
> Been keeping a close eye on the workman?


Of course


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Mine's pretty good.
> Staying cool. My neighbor 5 houses down took it on himself to trim all his trees and dump all of his trimmings in the alley behind our house and our neighbor. Of course he didn't answer the door when we went over there to ask him to clean it up. That's ok he's going to slapped with a fine from the city and is going to be forced to clean it up  Happy Sunday to him


Serves him right! I have a neighbour who does things like that too and she thinks I'm the unfair one when I complain about her rubbish at the end of my garden! Bloomin' cheek!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Any response I'd make would be possible. That said out here I need a smart phone
> View attachment 138621
> thats my place in the middle. Lol.


I think you missed a bit with the mower!


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> You have no idea how much I'd love to eat a banana LOL. I recently because very allergic to bananas and have had to completely remove them from my diet. I have always loved bananas but they don't love me back.




I totally forgot you were allergic to them


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> He/she keeps me company and can phone people for me so I don't have to click the numbers or contacts
> Also can answer questions and can find nearest food places etc


Fingers?
Telephone directories?
Encyclopedias?
Real People?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think you missed a bit with the mower!


Hey, Lyn, what about our burnt offerings id quiz?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> I think you missed a bit with the mower!


That's almost a sad satellite picture for me. It was taken when I still had the horses and so naturally I found them.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hey, Lyn, what about our burnt offerings id quiz?


I was out for lunch today so didn't have to cremate...sorry... cook anything after all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was out for lunch today so didn't have to cremate...sorry... cook anything after all.


Oh, and i've been looking forward to that all day.
I've been burning the contents of my fridge as revision.


----------



## spud's_mum

Time to hit the hay I guess 
Night, sweet dreams


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Time to hit the hay I guess
> Night, sweet dreams


Night night.
Sleep tight.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Time to hit the hay I guess
> Night, sweet dreams


Night night hope Siri wakes you up in time for school tomorrow


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, and i've been looking forward to that all day.
> I've been burning the contents of my fridge as revision.


Trust me that wouldn't be any help at all as my burnt stuff is unrecognisable - you'd have to call in forensics.


----------



## AZtortMom

spudthetortoise said:


> Time to hit the hay I guess
> Night, sweet dreams


Night


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's almost a sad satellite picture for me. It was taken when I still had the horses and so naturally I found them.
> View attachment 138623
> View attachment 138624


Sorry about the horses but that's a lovely place you have there, Ken


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's almost a sad satellite picture for me. It was taken when I still had the horses and so naturally I found them.
> View attachment 138623
> View attachment 138624



Your property is/was so green and beautiful!!


----------



## Momof4

I just woke from a nap. I never ever nap! I guess I needed it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> I just woke from a nap. I never ever nap! I guess I needed it.


See and with me sleeping long this morning, maybe we on the west coast suffered some space time shift vortex or something …


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Trust me that wouldn't be any help at all as my burnt stuff is unrecognisable - you'd have to call in forensics.


So I just burned all my cheese for nothing?


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I just woke from a nap. I never ever nap! I guess I needed it.


I was only telling Ken earlier that sometimes we have to listen to our bodies..............but I think some bits of his are shouting louder than the rest!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> I was only telling Ken earlier that sometimes we have to listen to our bodies..............but I think some bits of his are shouting louder than the rest!


I'm just healthy is all. ; )


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So I just burned all my cheese for nothing?


Freyed so!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> See and with me sleeping long this morning, maybe we on the west coast suffered some space time shift vortex or something …


Time warp : a folding in on itself of the space/time continuum.
Happens all the time.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Time warp : a folding in on itself of the space/time continuum.
> Happens all the time.


It's just a jump to the left
And then a step to the right
With your hands on your hips
You bring your knees in tight
But it's the pelvic thrust that really drives you insane,
Let's do the Time Warp again!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So I just burned all my cheese for nothing?


That's Welsh Rarebit for me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's just a jump to the left
> And then a step to the right
> With your hands on your hips
> You bring your knees in tight
> But it's the pelvic thrust that really drives you insane,
> Let's do the Time Warp again!


One of my favourite films.
And i've been to Rocky Horror parties several times.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One of my favourite films.
> And i've been to Rocky Horror parties several times.


Me too did you wear the stockings and suspenders?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> It's just a jump to the left
> And then a step to the right
> With your hands on your hips
> You bring your knees in tight
> But it's the pelvic thrust that really drives you insane,
> Let's do the Time Warp again!


Or my favorite;
I was feeling done in,
I couldn't win, I'd only ever been kissed before. 
I thought there's no use getting, into heavy …stoping now (PG and all)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We had a theatre in Pasadena, California that weekly would show it. I of course, knew the manager, and so we'd have quite the party in the balcony.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We had a theatre in Pasadena, California that weekly would show it. I of course, knew the manager, and so we'd have quite the party in the balcony.


Did you all do the dressing up bit as well?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Me too did you wear the stockings and suspenders?


Oh, yes, the works.
Any excuse, really.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, yes, the works.
> Any excuse, really.


I went to see the show in Bath with a teacher from school and turned up looking like a hooker at his house to find him all formal in a white DJ. When I started protesting he dropped his trousers on the door step to reveal a lovely pair of legs in fishnets that rivalled my own! That was a great night those were the days!


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


>


Great thanks for that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I went to see the show in Bath with a teacher from school and turned up looking like a hooker at his house to find him all formal in a white DJ. When I started protesting he dropped his trousers on the door step to reveal a lovely pair of legs in fishnets that rivalled my own! That was a great night those were the days!


Yes, were.
If I did it here, i'd get arrested.
I used to do the same as your friend.
Nice suit, but underneath.....
Often went to other parties dressed as a nun with the same underneath or, not at fancy dress parties, do the 'You can keep your hat on' routine, also with the same undergarments, but then down to the hat.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, were.
> If I did it here, i'd get arrested.
> I used to do the same as your friend.
> Nice suit, but underneath.....
> Often went to other parties dressed as a nun with the same underneath or, not at fancy dress parties, do the 'You can keep your hat on' routine, also with the same undergarments, but then down to the hat.


I used to love fancy dress parties, still do but people don't tend to have them as often now.
As for that last routine of yours I hope it was a spur of the moment thing and not a planned surprise you had to keep under your hat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I used to love fancy dress parties, still do but people don't tend to have them as often now.
> As for that last routine of yours I hope it was a spur of the moment thing and not a planned surprise you had to keep under your hat.


Wifey, when she was not wifey,or even girlfriendy, just working for me, sent someone to photograph me doing the last one, as she couldn't attend and secretly liked me.
I noticed the girl taking lots of photos and went home with her. 
haha.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey, when she was not wifey,or even girlfriendy, just working for me, sent someone to photograph me doing the last one, as she couldn't attend and secretly liked me.
> I noticed the girl taking lots of photos and went home with her.
> haha.


You cad! Some friend of Pre Wifey she was but never mind Wifey had the last laugh!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I've been on the front porch for a spell now and just left the tv on in the house. I come in and much to my horror is a movie about apartheid and the military is opened fire on civilians. What the … time to find fantasy movies to leave on. Holy crap!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You cad! Some friend of Pre Wifey she was but never mind Wifey had the last laugh!


Well, I didn't know pre wifey liked me.
And anyway, I should add it was the girl who was the cad.
When we got to her place she said we'd better be quiet as her boyfriend and baby were upstairs. She then proceeded to try to kiss me.
I ran all the way home and rang pre wifey the next day to ask her out.
So, yes, she had the last laugh.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We had a theatre in Pasadena, California that weekly would show it. I of course, knew the manager, and so we'd have quite the party in the balcony.



You lived in Pasadena?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For awhile. Right off Colorado and Lake. I could see the Westminster presbyterian church tower. Know Pasadena?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I didn't know pre wifey liked me.
> And anyway, I should add it was the girl who was the cad.
> When we got to her place she said we'd better be quiet as her boyfriend and baby were upstairs. She then proceeded to try to kiss me.
> I ran all the way home and rang pre wifey the next day to ask her out.
> So, yes, she had the last laugh.


Blimey she was a bit bold - and greedy!
- all's well that ends well though.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> tsk tsk tsk - I've already mowed the front and back



I have already mowed my front and backyard and my neighbor's. This is a third front yard. Plus these are large yards. So task task back at you.


----------



## Momof4

A little bit. I lived in Sunland/Tujunga and Foothill! My dad still lives there. 
I went to the Rose Parade a few times as a kid.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I've been on the front porch for a spell now and just left the tv on in the house. I come in and much to my horror is a movie about apartheid and the military is opened fire on civilians. What the … time to find fantasy movies to leave on. Holy crap!!!


I wondered where you'd gone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Blimey she was a bit bold - and greedy!
> - all's well that ends well though.


I think she was drunk, to be fair.
But not my scene, no.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Ha-ha a starter lawn mower . I wish I could use a starter kit lawn mower . I have two riding mowers and a push weed eater and it takes two hours to cut my grass .



Two hours would be barely making a dent here.


----------



## Jacqui

It feels like 115 out here they say. *mentally thinking about a cold, tall, tart lemonade with beads of sweat slowly running down the sides. Lifting it up to my eagerly awaiting lips. That first blast of icy cold working it's way down the parched throat.* Okay I am good to go.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think she was drunk, to be fair.
> But not my scene, no.


I have to go now to get Lola's breakfast organised fro tomorrow and sort things out for work.
Then I am off to gwely but don't think I'll be able to sleep much with images of you and Ken doing the
Time Warp going around in my head! I'll try though.
Thanks for the fun and enjoy the rest of the evening/night.
Night night all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to go now to get Lola's breakfast organised fro tomorrow and sort things out for work.
> Then I am off to gwely but don't think I'll be able to sleep much with images of you and Ken doing the
> Time Warp going around in my head! I'll try though.
> Thanks for the fun and enjoy the rest of the evening/night.
> Night night all


Take care.
Sleep well and thanks also.
Love to Lola.


----------



## Jacqui

I found out today, that I am not allergic to wasps.  My front door was swollen shut, so I had to carry the two little Chis out through one of the backdoors. All was fine with Theo (the coonhound) greeting us and smelling my arm load. Went to close the screen porch door and down from under the rain gutter came the wasp and got my arm. Did not drop the two dogs, but Theo thought my cuss word was directed at him and sorta backed off.


----------



## Jacqui

Bye Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I found out today, that I am not allergic to wasps.  My front door was swollen shut, so I had to carry the two little Chis out through one of the backdoors. All was fine with Theo (the coonhound) greeting us and smelling my arm load. Went to close the screen porch door and down from under the rain gutter came the wasp and got my arm. Did not drop the two dogs, but Theo thought my cuss word was directed at him and sorta backed off.


Ouch!
Not swollen at all?
Hope you're okay now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui, it only applies to the type of wasp that stung you. Paper wasps vs. mud dobber wasps completely different venom.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn, no pm with you? Should I take it personally?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I found out today, that I am not allergic to wasps.  My front door was swollen shut, so I had to carry the two little Chis out through one of the backdoors. All was fine with Theo (the coonhound) greeting us and smelling my arm load. Went to close the screen porch door and down from under the rain gutter came the wasp and got my arm. Did not drop the two dogs, but Theo thought my cuss word was directed at him and sorta backed off.



Ouch Jacqui! Did you baking soda on it?


----------



## Momof4

Ken did you get my text?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Ken did you get my text?


I don't really need to answer, right?


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I don't really need to answer, right?



You just did!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In an attempt to be an upstanding man, I'd like to take a moment here to apologize to DawnH in regard to avocado and the browning of said fruit once cut. I'd suggested that once cut, if one were to leave the pit in, it wouldn't brown. She said that was pure “hogwash" I argued with her about it publicly. Well I must say she is 100% correct here. I did a test and all I ended up with was half an avocado the most of which I cut off and fed to Ava the dog. All of that said, DawnH will you please,my most humble apologies here?


----------



## Elohi

Can I catch a damn break?




I got bit by a fire ant and now I'm breaking out in hives all over my body.


----------



## Moozillion

Elohi said:


> Can I catch a damn break?
> View attachment 138721
> 
> View attachment 138722
> 
> I got bit by a fire ant and now I'm breaking out in hives all over my body.


OH NO!!!!
Looks like a trip to the ER!!!!
Seriously- don't mess around with allergic reactions!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Do you have an EpiPen?


----------



## Elohi

Moozillion said:


> Do you have an EpiPen?


I don't yet. It's on "the list". Calling my dr tomorrow because of the misery this past week. I know I need an epipen, my allergies are getting bad fast.


----------



## Elohi

Moozillion said:


> OH NO!!!!
> Looks like a trip to the ER!!!!
> Seriously- don't mess around with allergic reactions!!!


I quickly took two Benadryl and have laid down. I'm really itchy but no difficulty breathing.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Can I catch a damn break?
> View attachment 138721
> 
> View attachment 138722
> 
> I got bit by a fire ant and now I'm breaking out in hives all over my body.



Benadryl maybe!

Sorry, I didn't finish reading. 
You are a wreck, girl!!! Hugs to you!


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> I quickly took two Benadryl and have laid down. I'm really itchy but no difficulty breathing.


Dang. Hope you get better with the meds


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lyn, no pm with you? Should I take it personally?


I can't PM her either, though she can PM me.
Maybe she's accidentally put a block on, or there's a problem.
I think Cameron was looking into it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'd pm you so you could forward pm but that would solve nothing …


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maybe she just hates us both.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maybe she just hates us both.


I know the rest of us do 

Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's all I've really got to say

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...he-rabbits-of-the-reptile-world-10379137.html


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's all I've really got to say
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...he-rabbits-of-the-reptile-world-10379137.html


Hilarious! 
This should be pinned!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I know the rest of us do
> 
> Lol


Cheers, mate.


----------



## tortdad

I just heard a loud thud. Followed by some laugher. Turns out my wife just slipped on the stair landing and slid down the stairs on her butt. She's totally fine so the kids were laughing at her


----------



## tortdad

Quick, click your heals 3 times and say there's no place like home, there's no place like home. 

I worked on my fridge the other day and apparently Spider-Man was helping me and got trapped. Poor spidy.


----------



## mike taylor

It looks like spider man got his legs broken . For shame on you Kevin.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> It looks like spider man got his legs broken . For shame on you Kevin.



Well I am the wicked witch of the west.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Quick, click your heals 3 times and say there's no place like home, there's no place like home.
> 
> I worked on my fridge the other day and apparently Spider-Man was helping me and got trapped. Poor spidy.
> 
> View attachment 138752


His Spidey-Sense should have told him that was coming.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> His Spidey-Sense should have told him that was coming.


I know, right!


----------



## tortdad

Maybe he's just sleeping under there


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Maybe he's just sleeping under there


Or looking for his car keys.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hilarious!
> This should be pinned!


Check the date though, I scooped them. That's the UK for you...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Check the date though, I scooped them. That's the UK for you...


Probably got held up by the Public Decency Act (1977).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Adam, I've posted the link in the, “Tortoise Breeding section" not really a double post since that's the only thread I've made for it, right? I think you'll appreciate the title...


----------



## spud's_mum

Feel ill, 
Hoping my parents will have enough 
Sympathy to let me have a day off


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lyn, no pm with you? Should I take it personally?


No, No Pm Ken - sorry - seems people can't start conversations with me, I think I'm a bad influence or something!
Think it works if I Pm you first so will try that and speak to you later.
Have a good day or sleep well!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maybe she just hates us both.


I do! Only joined the forum 'cos I can't send you hate mail!
Got to dash for work now see you later
Have a good day


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't PM her either, though she can PM me.
> Maybe she's accidentally put a block on, or there's a problem.
> I think Cameron was looking into it.


Can't see anything ticked or unticked that shouldn't be - will check in more detail later.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> later.


Get moving to work woman! You're gonna be late!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning. Anyone awake?


----------



## spud's_mum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning. Anyone awake?


I am 
I'm looking at replacement glass backs as I smashed my phone yesterday


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm also shopping for parts for two of my 25 year old fish tank filters. 
Good old internet.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I wish everyone well. 
I'll be back on later.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning peeps


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui, it only applies to the type of wasp that stung you. Paper wasps vs. mud dobber wasps completely different venom.



I am aware of that. I have never gotten a mud dobber mad enough to bother me, so these are the only other major wasps we have here.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Ouch Jacqui! Did you baking soda on it?



I just ignored it (after the initial loud swear words).


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Quick, click your heals 3 times and say there's no place like home, there's no place like home.
> 
> I worked on my fridge the other day and apparently Spider-Man was helping me and got trapped. Poor spidy.
> 
> View attachment 138752



Will he survive?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Well I am the wicked witch of the west.



No, that is my name.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wish everyone well.
> I'll be back on later.



Interesting new picture you are using there.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Will he survive?


He's a goner


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Not thinking the day here will be so wonderful. The heat was bad yesterday and today will be even hotter. Remember, I am one of those folks not fond of hot. I like my temps no warmer then 75.


----------



## Jacqui

Did Yvonne and Steven ever show up?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> He's a goner



 So sad.


----------



## Jacqui

How was the fish fry?


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn, just think, it is the finial week.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> Did Yvonne and Steven ever show up?



Never mind, I got the answer.


----------



## tortdad

so how was everyone's weekend? I kept busy with the kids and a few side jobs. I'm excited and sad all at the same time...... I like my alone time (which I only get when driving) and I like TV shows and movies that aren't cartoons. My family is packing up today for a vacation and I will not be going with them. Im excited to have a little free time but sad because by bedtime I will miss my family 

Everyone is going home to Arizona to visit family and friends for 3 weeks. I cant take 3 weeks off so Im stuck at home while the fam is having fun. I do get to take a week off so I will be joining them for the last week of their trip. They are driving the 1100 miles out so they leave at 2am tomorrow morning and will be staying the night in El Paso, then up the next morning for the final 4 hours of the trip. I will fly out and drive them home. I wasn't going to go at all but it is good timing at work as I just finished a large project and don't have much going on right now. That and a few weeks ago Southwest Airlines was running one of their famous 72hour ticket sales and I got a 1 way, non-stop, flight from Houston's Hobby airport to Phoenix AZ for $69....taxes included.....hard to pass that one up. I will also get a chance to visit my brother in San Diego, CA. 

The Phoenix airport is about 3.5 hours from our old house so since the family is driving that far to pick me up we decided to head from there to Cali and see my brother. Its been 4 years since we've seen each other and he's never met my 2.5 year old son and he's got a 3 year old daughter that ive never met. I fly out on a Tuesday morning and drive to California, i'll spent Wednesday and Thursday with my brother and his family and make the drive back to AZ on Friday. I will then have Friday-Monday to spend in AZ with my son who still lives there and my old pals. sorry for rambling but Im excited to go but will miss my family for the forst 2 weeks that they will be gone.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> sad because by bedtime I will miss my family  that they will be gone.


 
I liked your post but again is a post to like without a happy face. Makes complete sense, right?


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I liked your post but again is a post to like without a happy face. Makes complete sense, right?


 my 4 year old son is a total daddies boy and is my snuggle buddy.......... Out of 6 kids I got one that was a daddy's boy. I wont have anyone to snuggle with on the couch after dinner.....What's a guy supposed to do????


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> my 4 year old son is a total daddies boy and is my snuggle buddy.......... Out of 6 kids I got one that was a daddy's boy. I wont have anyone to snuggle with on the couch after dinner.....What's a guy supposed to do????


That does stink. 
My only suggestion is tortoises, the "other" kids. I've been know to chill on the couch with a shelled kid. Bring a towel lol.


----------



## Elohi

Good morning friends.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> What's a guy supposed to do????


You can do as Monica suggested or make your dogs vacation mean something to him and allow him to hang with you on the couch while you drift back into bachelor life, (attention all wives-this happens with married men left alone for any longer than 48 hours. Quickly they fall back into life as a bachelor. Empty drink containers covering all flat surfaces of the room with the biggest TV screen, fast food empties everywhere as well. This is a survival technique that kicks in with no real effort or prior knowledge of the husband. It's more a preparation for if they are plunged back into this state of pre-civilization. Surprise your husband with an early return and instantly they are transformed back to what you remember, and they will have no knowledge of what has caused the living room to look as if a teen party broke out while you were gone.)


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> so how was everyone's weekend? I kept busy with the kids and a few side jobs. I'm excited and sad all at the same time...... I like my alone time (which I only get when driving) and I like TV shows and movies that aren't cartoons. My family is packing up today for a vacation and I will not be going with them. Im excited to have a little free time but sad because by bedtime I will miss my family
> 
> Everyone is going home to Arizona to visit family and friends for 3 weeks. I cant take 3 weeks off so Im stuck at home while the fam is having fun. I do get to take a week off so I will be joining them for the last week of their trip. They are driving the 1100 miles out so they leave at 2am tomorrow morning and will be staying the night in El Paso, then up the next morning for the final 4 hours of the trip. I will fly out and drive them home. I wasn't going to go at all but it is good timing at work as I just finished a large project and don't have much going on right now. That and a few weeks ago Southwest Airlines was running one of their famous 72hour ticket sales and I got a 1 way, non-stop, flight from Houston's Hobby airport to Phoenix AZ for $69....taxes included.....hard to pass that one up. I will also get a chance to visit my brother in San Diego, CA.
> 
> The Phoenix airport is about 3.5 hours from our old house so since the family is driving that far to pick me up we decided to head from there to Cali and see my brother. Its been 4 years since we've seen each other and he's never met my 2.5 year old son and he's got a 3 year old daughter that ive never met. I fly out on a Tuesday morning and drive to California, i'll spent Wednesday and Thursday with my brother and his family and make the drive back to AZ on Friday. I will then have Friday-Monday to spend in AZ with my son who still lives there and my old pals. sorry for rambling but Im excited to go but will miss my family for the forst 2 weeks that they will be gone.



Kevin that sounds awesome!! I know it's hard to be away from the family but try to enjoy your time! Dad's don't get enough of it. 
I guess we can help you kill time

Don't forget to use FaceTime! It helps my husband when he goes to China.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!! 
Since hubby is out of town the kids take turns sleeping with me. My son who could sleep to noon woke us up at 6:30, and then went back to sleep! Really?
I was up late watching 3 episodes of Orange is the New Black on Netflix because I thought I could sleep in at least 7:30-8.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Elohi




----------



## Momof4

We should start @tortdad a movie list since the kiddos will be gone! 
How do watch movies at home Kevin?

Meet the Focker's always makes me laugh


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Get moving to work woman! You're gonna be late!


I was!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> I was!


Finish this sentence as you were taught in school, “I was…!"


----------



## Lyn W

Elohi said:


> Can I catch a damn break?
> View attachment 138721
> 
> View attachment 138722
> 
> I got bit by a fire ant and now I'm breaking out in hives all over my body.


You must have done something very bad to deserve all this!
You're really being bombarded at the moment aren't you?
I do hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> Lyn, just think, it is the finial week.


4 more sleeps!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Finish this sentence as you were taught in school, “I was…!"


I was late for school - but I have given myself detention as a punishment!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello


Hi Ed how's thing in FL today?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Florida is just lovely. Hot and overcast. Perfect for tortoises!
How are you?


----------



## Lyn W

Counting down every second till Friday when school ends for the summer!
It's another wet and windy day here so not so perfect for torts and Lola is stuck in.
I can't believe its the middle of summer we haven't really had a settled spell since Easter.
Never mind perhaps we'll have a heat wave starting Friday until the beginning of Sept!


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> We should start @tortdad a movie list since the kiddos will be gone!
> How do watch movies at home Kevin?
> 
> Meet the Focker's always makes me laugh


 I have nexflix and Hulu


----------



## ZEROPILOT

A mother duck and about 10 baby ducks have moved in to my back yard.
I'm not sure how to make them stay out. I believe it's the misting system and sprinklers that they want.


----------



## Lyn W

Aw - do you have a pond? The kids would love those.
How did the babysitting go the other day did you manage to wear them out? Or vice versa?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I drug them over to a place nearby called Flamingo Gardens. It's a small zoo and citrus groves with a cool little tram ride. 
They also spent a lot of time in the yard with the tortoises. Pedro, my big male, especially seemed to like the interaction because I never seem to have enough time to scratch him and pick him up like he seems to want. The three girls each had a favorite. 
Bertha didn't get subjected to the excitement.
It was fun.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Aw - do you have a pond? The kids would love those.
> How did the babysitting go the other day did you manage to wear them out? Or vice versa?


I have two large fish ponds outside and each tortoise enclosure has it's own cement pool, but they are just a few gallons each.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have two large fish ponds outside and each tortoise enclosure has it's own cement pool, but they are just a few gallons each.


Looks like they've adopted you then.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Good morning. I don’t remember seeing this thread before, but I like it. 

Well the gas prices are skyrocketing this weekend in Southern CA and I’m back to my quest to get out of CA. I’ve been looking in northern NV because I hear they still have water, but my daughter was over last night for dinner and mentioned that her friend works in real estate in southern Oregon. I have met the guy as he was the best man at my daughter’s wedding and she is going to get in touch with him for me. I don’t know anything about Oregon but spent the weekend on line looking for places for sale.


----------



## Lyn W

JohnnyB65 said:


> Good morning. I don’t remember seeing this thread before, but I like it.
> 
> Well the gas prices are skyrocketing this weekend in Southern CA and I’m back to my quest to get out of CA. I’ve been looking in northern NV because I hear they still have water, but my daughter was over last night for dinner and mentioned that her friend works in real estate in southern Oregon. I have met the guy as he was the best man at my daughter’s wedding and she is going to get in touch with him for me. I don’t know anything about Oregon but spent the weekend on line looking for places for sale.



Hi this thread is a lot of fun - I was a member for months before I posted here. Sounds like a busy time for you trying to find a new home.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Looks like they've adopted you then.


They'll likely tell everyone about the animals. I'm easy to forget.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> They'll likely tell everyone about the animals. I'm easy to forget.


I meant the ducks - I'm sure the kids would never forget you and will be back as often as possible for more time with you and the torts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@JohnnyB65 welcome to were the cool kids hang out. Here is a place we just are able to share the fun in our lives or the dumb in our lives or our lives. I live up here in Oregon. We too are suffering a historic drought. We just started with more water to begin with. That said, most areas here are suffering the effects. We do have here on the forum some active members that live in southern Oregon. Me, I'm more mid Willamette valley sorta near Salem. Anyways, have fun here in pretend chat. That's what we do. We're something of a family and have fun poking each other and what have you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ZEROPILOT said:


> They'll likely tell everyone about the animals. I'm easy to forget.


Hey! Remember me? I need adopting and I come with my own animals. And having raised 2 beautiful daughters to adulthood, I know how to keep meddlesome boys out of the yard,(oddly enough it has to do with hosing them off with water!!!)


----------



## Yvonne G

JohnnyB65 said:


> Good morning. I don’t remember seeing this thread before, but I like it.
> 
> Well the gas prices are skyrocketing this weekend in Southern CA and I’m back to my quest to get out of CA. I’ve been looking in northern NV because I hear they still have water, but my daughter was over last night for dinner and mentioned that her friend works in real estate in southern Oregon. I have met the guy as he was the best man at my daughter’s wedding and she is going to get in touch with him for me. I don’t know anything about Oregon but spent the weekend on line looking for places for sale.




Hey Johnny!! Glad you've joined us here on this on-going thread about nothing and everything. We have several Oregon members, and they're also having water troubles. Cowboy_Ken's two wells are almost dry and he's having to have water trucked in. He's in the hills near Silverton, OR.

My sister lives in Corvallis. She hasn't said too much about the water problems other than they haven't had much rain this year.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Lyn W said:


> Hi this thread is a lot of fun - I was a member for months before I posted here. Sounds like a busy time for you trying to find a new home.


Thanks Lyn, its going to be awhile before I can get out of here. I need to retire from my job 1st, but I'm looking now so when the time comes.


----------



## Lyn W

JohnnyB65 said:


> Thanks Lyn, its going to be awhile before I can get out of here. I need to retire from my job 1st, but I'm looking now so when the time comes.


No immediate rush then. I have been looking for another place with a bigger garden for my tort, other wise I'd stay put.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey! Remember me? I need adopting and I come with my own animals. And having raised 2 beautiful daughters to adulthood, I know how to keep meddlesome boys out of the yard,(oddly enough it has to do with hosing them off with water!!!)


I have been trying to be adopted for years - but there aren't that many 90 year millionaires + in my area,


----------



## JohnnyB65

Yvonne G said:


> Hey Johnny!! Glad you've joined us here on this on-going thread about nothing and everything. We have several Oregon members, and they're also having water troubles. Cowboy_Ken's two wells are almost dry and he's having to have water trucked in. He's in the hills near Silverton, OR.
> 
> My sister lives in Corvallis. She hasn't said too much about the water problems other than they haven't had much rain this year.


I’m surprised to hear Oregon is having water problems. I thought I heard they drained a whole lake because someone peed in it.LOL


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JohnnyB65 said:


> Good morning. I don’t remember seeing this thread before, but I like it.
> 
> Well the gas prices are skyrocketing this weekend in Southern CA and I’m back to my quest to get out of CA. I’ve been looking in northern NV because I hear they still have water, but my daughter was over last night for dinner and mentioned that her friend works in real estate in southern Oregon. I have met the guy as he was the best man at my daughter’s wedding and she is going to get in touch with him for me. I don’t know anything about Oregon but spent the weekend on line looking for places for sale.


Welcome to bonkers land.


----------



## Lyn W

JohnnyB65 said:


> I’m surprised to hear Oregon is having water problems. I thought I heard they drained a whole lake because someone peed in it.LOL


Ken! Hope that wasn't you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @JohnnyB65 welcome to were the cool kids hang out. Here is a place we just are able to share the fun in our lives or the dumb in our lives or our lives. I live up here in Oregon. We too are suffering a historic drought. We just started with more water to begin with. That said, most areas here are suffering the effects. We do have here on the forum some active members that live in southern Oregon. Me, I'm more mid Willamette valley sorta near Salem. Anyways, have fun here in pretend chat. That's what we do. We're something of a family and have fun poking each other and what have you.


You're not poking me!


----------



## JohnnyB65

Well I got to go to Costco to stock up on groceries. I hate going there because it take too much of my time.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're not poking me!


...and I never felt a thing!


----------



## Lyn W

JohnnyB65 said:


> Well I got to go to Costco to stock up on groceries. I hate going there because it take too much of my time.


Do they do deliveries?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JohnnyB65 said:


> Well I got to go to Costco to stock up on groceries. I hate going there because it take too much of my time.


Send a servant.
Or a child.
Or a wifey.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello everyone. 

Wish you all have a dandy day! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, everyone, bit late today as i've been poking rocks with a pin.
You know how it is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Wish you all have a dandy day! ! ! !


Hi, Stephen, saw you had a great weekend.


----------



## bouaboua

Yes indeed. 

Good time with lots torts and torts people. 

Looking forward to the next possible gathering! !


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, everyone, bit late today as i've been poking rocks with a pin.
> You know how it is.


There's a lot of poking going on here today!
That's a bit cruel of you - what have they done to deserve that?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There's a lot of poking going on here today!
> That's a bit cruel of you - what have they done to deserve that?


Naughty rocks are hiding dead animals within them.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> so how was everyone's weekend? I kept busy with the kids and a few side jobs. I'm excited and sad all at the same time...... I like my alone time (which I only get when driving) and I like TV shows and movies that aren't cartoons. My family is packing up today for a vacation and I will not be going with them. Im excited to have a little free time but sad because by bedtime I will miss my family
> 
> Everyone is going home to Arizona to visit family and friends for 3 weeks. I cant take 3 weeks off so Im stuck at home while the fam is having fun. I do get to take a week off so I will be joining them for the last week of their trip. They are driving the 1100 miles out so they leave at 2am tomorrow morning and will be staying the night in El Paso, then up the next morning for the final 4 hours of the trip. I will fly out and drive them home. I wasn't going to go at all but it is good timing at work as I just finished a large project and don't have much going on right now. That and a few weeks ago Southwest Airlines was running one of their famous 72hour ticket sales and I got a 1 way, non-stop, flight from Houston's Hobby airport to Phoenix AZ for $69....taxes included.....hard to pass that one up. I will also get a chance to visit my brother in San Diego, CA.
> 
> The Phoenix airport is about 3.5 hours from our old house so since the family is driving that far to pick me up we decided to head from there to Cali and see my brother. Its been 4 years since we've seen each other and he's never met my 2.5 year old son and he's got a 3 year old daughter that ive never met. I fly out on a Tuesday morning and drive to California, i'll spent Wednesday and Thursday with my brother and his family and make the drive back to AZ on Friday. I will then have Friday-Monday to spend in AZ with my son who still lives there and my old pals. sorry for rambling but Im excited to go but will miss my family for the forst 2 weeks that they will be gone.



What an amazing deal! Glad you are going to at least get that week with them.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> my 4 year old son is a total daddies boy and is my snuggle buddy.......... Out of 6 kids I got one that was a daddy's boy. I wont have anyone to snuggle with on the couch after dinner.....What's a guy supposed to do????



Call and tell him that you are missing your snuggle time with him.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 138782



Pretty much sums me up.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> View attachment 138803



I love it!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Naughty rocks are hiding dead animals within them.


Ah the fossils! I didn't realise that was how it was done. I thought you were just tormenting random rocks.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> 4 more sleeps!!!



lol it has been a long time since I heard it refered to that way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ah the fossils! I didn't realise that was how it was done. I thought you were just tormenting random rocks.


I also poke at crystals and use a stone tumbler to produce pretty things.
And torment random rocks.


----------



## Jacqui

How cute. Are they making a mess?



ZEROPILOT said:


> A mother duck
> and about 10 baby ducks have moved in to my back yard.
> I'm not sure how to make them stay out. I believe it's the misting system and sprinklers that they want.




o


----------



## Jacqui

JohnnyB65 said:


> Good morning. I don’t remember seeing this thread before, but I like it.
> 
> Well the gas prices are skyrocketing this weekend in Southern CA and I’m back to my quest to get out of CA. I’ve been looking in northern NV because I hear they still have water, but my daughter was over last night for dinner and mentioned that her friend works in real estate in southern Oregon. I have met the guy as he was the best man at my daughter’s wedding and she is going to get in touch with him for me. I don’t know anything about Oregon but spent the weekend on line looking for places for sale.



So any where, but CA?


----------



## Jacqui

Monica, is the rash better?


----------



## Jacqui

Anybody have a good use for kale? I was given another case and a half today. In the winter my tortoises will eat it, but with being outside grazing, they won't touch it.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Monica, is the rash better?


The rash and hives subsided but my arms is swollen and sore. :0/


----------



## Elohi

Crazy. Little bitty fire ant.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  *waves*


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  *waves*


Good morning to you too. It's 7.15 pm here I don't know where today has gone it has flown by!
Hope you have a good one.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Good morning to you too. It's 7.15 pm here I don't know where today has gone it has flown by!
> Hope you have a good one.


Thanks!  just got a pedicure. 
It always feels so nice!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  *waves*


Hiya, Noel.
Happy Monday.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks!  just got a pedicure.
> It always feels so nice!


I can't stand my feet being touched, I'm too ticklish - I would be in fits of giggles on the floor if I went for pedicures.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Crazy. Little bitty fire ant.



That is crazy!! Glad you have some relief!!


----------



## Momof4

To hot for me to go outside and I'm trying to stay out of the fridge!!
I swear I eat something every time I walk in the kitchen!! 
So I decided to clean out our office to make room for the new grand baby. I started yesterday but ended up napping. 
I'll share it again when I'm done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> To hot for me to go outside and I'm trying to stay out of the fridge!!
> I swear I eat something every time I walk in the kitchen!!
> So I decided to clean out our office to make room for the new grand baby. I started yesterday but ended up napping.
> I'll share it again when I'm done.
> View attachment 138834
> 
> View attachment 138835


Office?
more like my bedroom at uni.
Hi, Kathy.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Crazy. Little bitty fire ant.



Such a tiny thing and yet such a big effect on you.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  *waves*




Afternoon Ms Noel!


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> I can't stand my feet being touched, I'm too ticklish - I would be in fits of giggles on the floor if I went for pedicures.




Now doesn't this just make you all want to take her to have her feet worked on, just so you can join in her giggles.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> To hot for me to go outside and I'm trying to stay out of the fridge!!
> I swear I eat something every time I walk in the kitchen!!
> So I decided to clean out our office to make room for the new grand baby. I started yesterday but ended up napping.
> I'll share it again when I'm done.
> View attachment 138834
> 
> View attachment 138835




I know, you are going to put the dog up on the shelf right?


----------



## Jacqui

I went to Pizza Hut for lunch (and their AC to beat the hot temps outside). On the buffet today they had their new hot dog in the crust pizza. Was different and not too bad. I do not think I could deal with an entire pizza like that, but a slice or two is nice for a change of pace.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Elohi said:


> The rash and hives subsided but my arms is swollen and sore. :0/
> View attachment 138832


I should have some sort of fire ant bite remedy for you since I've been bitten so many times, but, sadly I just don't. Sorry.


----------



## Jacqui

I have been enjoying watching this wren (or perhaps two of them, as it has been a couple of blocks apart where I watched). The wren goes up into the street lamp, which is open at the bottom and gets the bugs killed there during the night. Never saw them doing this until this year and now I catch the bird(s?) doing it all the time.


----------



## Jacqui

Last night (or the night before), as I was going home from being online with you all, I thought I might have saw my twin fawns again. I backed up my pickup and in my rear view mirror, watched a coon cross the road behind me. Then she was joined with one, two, three, wait four youngsters. Why do such cute animals have to be so destructive.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> The rash and hives subsided but my arms is swollen and sore. :0/
> View attachment 138832




You make me so grateful to live where the winters are cold and those ants can't survive here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> Last night (or the night before), as I was going home from being online with you all, I thought I might have saw my twin fawns again. I backed up my pickup and in my rear view mirror, watched a coon cross the road behind me. Then she was joined with one, two, three, wait four youngsters. Why do such cute animals have to be so destructive.


Like my baby duck crap monsters!


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Like my baby duck crap monsters!




Yeppers. I recall the mess our pet ones were when we had them.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> I went to Pizza Hut for lunch (and their AC to beat the hot temps outside). On the buffet today they had their new hot dog in the crust pizza. Was different and not too bad. I do not think I could deal with an entire pizza like that, but a slice or two is nice for a change of pace.


I've not been to Pizza Hut for ages. The last time was with my class for an Xmas treat when the waitress brought a tray of drinks, half balanced it on the edge of the table and proceeded to take the drinks from the inside so the weight of the drinks on the outside caused the tray to tip so the rest ended up in my support assistant's lap and handbag! A right old mess! She was not a happy bunny - didn't even smile when I said 'the drinks are on you!' Can't think why - she usually has a great sense of humour! I think the waitress learned a valuable lesson though.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  *waves*


Good afternoon and how are you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I've not been to Pizza Hut for ages. The last time was with my class for an Xmas treat when the waitress brought a tray of drinks, half balanced it on the edge of the table and proceeded to take the drinks from the inside so the weight of the drinks on the outside caused the tray to tip so the rest ended up in my support assistant's lap and handbag! A right old mess! She was not a happy bunny - didn't even smile when I said 'the drinks are on you!' Can't think while - she usually has a great sense of humour! I think the waitress learned a valuable lesson though.


A lot of physics majors go on to become waitresses.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> I've not been to Pizza Hut for ages. The last time was with my class for an Xmas treat when the waitress brought a tray of drinks, half balanced it on the edge of the table and proceeded to take the drinks from the inside so the weight of the drinks on the outside caused the tray to tip so the rest ended up in my support assistant's lap and handbag! A right old mess! She was not a happy bunny - didn't even smile when I said 'the drinks are on you!' Can't think why - she usually has a great sense of humour! I think the waitress learned a valuable lesson though.



What a memory! In the closest town to my village, you have the options of very few places (as in you can count them all on one hand), so I go to Pizza Hut often for their lunch buffet. So far, no spilled drinks.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> A lot of physics majors go on to become waitresses.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

True...And art majors go on to work on engines for the local school board!


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> True...And art majors go on to work on engines for the local school board!



So you are an art major?


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> What a memory! In the closest town to my village, you have the options of very few places (as in you can count them all on one hand), so I go to Pizza Hut often for their lunch buffet. So far, no spilled drinks.


After the reaction of my TA I think 'how to unload drinks from a tray' became compulsory training fro PH staff worldwide!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've got a pizza hut memory and It may very well be the last time I've gone to one: 1981. I took my then girlfriend, now X-wife out after a football game. We had lost. I noticed that I had broken bones in my hand and that the center of my hand was round and not flat. I couldn't hold my cup. It never did hurt at all. Adrenalin?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> True...And art majors go on to work on engines for the local school board!


Do you do anything with art talent now Ed?


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> After the reaction of my TA I think 'how to unload drinks from a tray' became compulsory training fro PH staff worldwide!!



Perhaps all restaurant staff every where.  I think though, we have had more drinks spilled by my youngest daughter and before her time, it was my sister.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got a pizza hut memory and It may very well be the last time I've gone to one: 1981. I took my then girlfriend, now X-wife out after a football game. We had lost. I noticed that I had broken bones in my hand and that the center of my hand was round and not flat. I couldn't hold my cup. It never did hurt at all. Adrenalin?



How in the world did you break it?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> So you are an art major?


Yes...And no. This is a rather complicated story.
It starts with a scholarship and ends with me leaving to do other things. Stupid.
I did not graduate. Girlfriend left and I was too busted up to make the football team. (Knees)


----------



## Jacqui

It is looking like my husband may be home on Wednesday. Thursday morning he has his oncologist, then a rush back to a local town for his primary Dr. Before his first appointment, we are going to have lunch at Olive Garden and my sister will be joining us.  Then Friday morning it is on to his dentist and the removal of his last six teeth.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes...And no. This is a rather complicated story.
> It starts with a scholarship and ends with me leaving to do other things. Stupid.
> I did not graduate. Girlfriend left and I was too busted up to make the football team. (Knees)




Ever think about going back and finishing? What had been your dream job?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> How in the world did you break it?


Football helmet sandwich.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Do you do anything with art talent now Ed?


Nothing you'd want to see. Mostly some very tasteless cartooning.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hiya, Noel.
> Happy Monday.


Hi Adam


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> Ever think about going back and finishing? What had been your dream job?


I wanted to play football, but like I said. reality killed that idea.
Other than that I had no idea of what to do.
I had played since I was 5 years old.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon Ms Noel!


Hi Ms Jacqui


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Such a tiny thing and yet such a big effect on you.


That's what she said...sorry, 16-17 at heart


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Ms Jacqui



*waves* Howdy fine lady.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I ended up O.K.
That's a tough time in life to not have any direction.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good afternoon and how are you?


Hi Steven 
I'm good! How are you?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's what she said...sorry, 16-17 at heart




So need a microscope huh Ken?


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> I ended up O.K.
> That's a tough time in life to not have any direction.



Is any time in life really a good time for that?


----------



## JohnnyB65

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Send a servant.
> Or a child.
> Or a wifey.


Well I lucked out because I needed some stuff from Lowe's and the wife said she could go later on with my daughter.  I needed to finish building the dogs bed anyway. They had to sleep on a tarp last night


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes...And no. This is a rather complicated story.
> It starts with a scholarship and ends with me leaving to do other things. Stupid.
> I did not graduate. Girlfriend left and I was too busted up to make the football team. (Knees)


ah well we've all been young and foolish in our time. I almost left uni in my 2nd year can't even remember why now - buy I certainly didn't work as hard as I should have. After my first 3 weeks they sent me home with tonsillitis and exhaustion - Freshers' Week turned into Freshers' month - partying too much!
Whoever it was that said 'education is wasted on the young' was right!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> Perhaps all restaurant staff every where.  I think though, we have had more drinks spilled by my youngest daughter and before her time, it was my sister.


I caught a whole pitcher of ice water at the Olive Garden at a friends birthday party years ago. I got a free crappy meal.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Football helmet sandwich.


painful!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> It is looking like my husband may be home on Wednesday. Thursday morning he has his oncologist, then a rush back to a local town for his primary Dr. Before his first appointment, we are going to have lunch at Olive Garden and my sister will be joining us.  Then Friday morning it is on to his dentist and the removal of his last six teeth.


Sorry to hear about hubby.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> painful!!


No. It never hurt.
everything else I ever broke STILL hurts.


----------



## Jacqui

JohnnyB65 said:


> Well I lucked out because I needed some stuff from Lowe's and the wife said she could go later on with my daughter.  I needed to finish building the dogs bed anyway. They had to sleep on a tarp last night



Looks nice.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> It is looking like my husband may be home on Wednesday. Thursday morning he has his oncologist, then a rush back to a local town for his primary Dr. Before his first appointment, we are going to have lunch at Olive Garden and my sister will be joining us.  Then Friday morning it is on to his dentist and the removal of his last six teeth.


He's going for dentures, then?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Sorry to hear about hubby.



Yeah I know, sucks to be him and having to spend time with me.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> He's going for dentures, then?




Not until after the new year. His teeth (like mine) have had issues and so the last couple of years, he has taken them out group by group working towards the denture. I need a partial, as the teeth I have are too wobbly for much. I figure with him doing this, I might get my work started late next year.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> It is looking like my husband may be home on Wednesday. :


This is the section of your post that my “like" was for! No microscope needed though, GOSH,


----------



## Jacqui

Well, time to get going...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> Not until after the new year. His teeth (like mine) have had issues and so the last couple of years, he has taken them out group by group working towards the denture. I need a partial, as the teeth I have are too wobbly for much. I figure with him doing this, I might get my work started late next year.


Teeth are horrible when they fail. A few years back I had a tooth crack in half that had an old silver filling in it and had to have the tooth replaced. The scary thing is that I hear it is common and I have two other fillings that are the same.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> Well, time to get going...


Take care Jacqui


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> It is looking like my husband may be home on Wednesday. Thursday morning he has his oncologist, then a rush back to a local town for his primary Dr. Before his first appointment, we are going to have lunch at Olive Garden and my sister will be joining us.  Then Friday morning it is on to his dentist and the removal of his last six teeth.



It's always great news when you get to see Jeff but there's always a catch! 
Glad he's getting his teeth taken care of. They must bother him some what!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

An open THANK YOU to Greece for excepting the terms !


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> Well, time to get going...


Bye Jacqui


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

On the news just now, a gal said, “There isn't one, single, super food out there” all I'm thinking is she's never had BACON


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Teeth are horrible when they fail. A few years back I had a tooth crack in half that had an old silver filling in it and had to have the tooth replaced. The scary thing is that I hear it is common and I have two other fillings that are the same.


I have fractured a lot of my molars by biting too hard on them. My dentist says it's stress and a common thing for teachers to do. Wonder if I could sue the Education authority?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ah well we've all been young and foolish in our time. I almost left uni in my 2nd year can't even remember why now - buy I certainly didn't work as hard as I should have. After my first 3 weeks they sent me home with tonsillitis and exhaustion - Freshers' Week turned into Freshers' month - partying too much!
> Whoever it was that said 'education is wasted on the young' was right!


I genuinely cannot remember more than 3 or 4 days of my second year at uni, clearly.
It's a rather wonderful blur of friends, girls, beer and parties.
I'm sure i had a good time.
Wasted?
No, I wouldn't have missed it for the world.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cowboy_Ken said:


> On the news just now, a gal said, “There isn't one, single, super food out there” all I'm thinking is she's never had BACON


have you had the new brown sugar bacon BLT from Arby's? It's crazy good!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I genuinely cannot remember more than 3 or 4 days of my second year at uni, clearly.
> It's a rather wonderful blur of friends, girls, beer and parties.
> I'm sure i had a good time.
> Wasted?
> No, I wouldn't have missed it for the world.


See, I had the same girlfriend and didn't drink or ever go to a party. The whole experience was just lost on me.........It isn't that U of S.C. wasn't a party school. It was!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I genuinely cannot remember more than 3 or 4 days of my second year at uni, clearly.
> It's a rather wonderful blur of friends, girls, beer and parties.
> I'm sure i had a good time.
> Wasted?
> No, I wouldn't have missed it for the world.


My friends actually locked me in my room so that I would get an essay finished and stay out of trouble. I was on the fifth floor of halls then so couldn't get out of the window - not enough blankets to knot together,


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> My friends actually locked me in my room so that I would get an essay finished and stay out of trouble. I was on the fifth floor of halls then so couldn't get out of the window - not enough blankets to knot together,


Wow. My polar opposite.
I might be a little less boring now. But not much.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wow. My polar opposite.
> I might be a little less boring now. But not much.


I've always hated paperwork! Much prefer the practical hands on stuff,
I've become far more boring over the years.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I've always hated paperwork! Much prefer the practical hands on stuff,
> I've become far more boring over the years.


Yeah. Me too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ZEROPILOT said:


> have you had the new brown sugar bacon BLT from Arby's? It's crazy good!


I'm not a fan of the sweet cured meats. More the salt cured ones...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm not a fan of the sweet cured meats. More the salt cured ones...


Well it is kinda sweet. Maybe you wouldn't care for it. It's smokey too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> See, I had the same girlfriend and didn't drink or ever go to a party. The whole experience was just lost on me.........It isn't that U of S.C. wasn't a party school. It was!


I stretched it out over 10 years, what fun!
But nothing like year 2.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I stretched it out over 10 years, what fun!
> But nothing like year 2.


Doctorate? Doctor Adam?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yeah. Me too.


I had to work all through uni though to keep up my party lifestyle though (my parents thought it was for books)
I worked behind the bar in the students union, washed up in the kitchens of British Leyland Car factory Longbridge plant, and during the holidays I worked in the packing bay at Alcan Aluminium, It wasn't easy being sociable!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My friends actually locked me in my room so that I would get an essay finished and stay out of trouble. I was on the fifth floor of halls then so couldn't get out of the window - not enough blankets to knot together,


I locked my French teacher in the books cupboard at school.
In there for 3 hours, she was.
Oh how she laughed!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Doctorate? Doctor Adam?


No he was a slow learner!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

You've mellowed out, then, Lyn?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I locked my French teacher in the books cupboard at school.
> In there for 3 hours, she was.
> Oh how she laughed!


I bet you had to pardon her French when you let her out too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've always hated paperwork! Much prefer the practical hands on stuff,
> I've become far more boring over the years.


Yep.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I bet you had to pardon her French when you let her out too!


OOOF. That one hurt.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Doctorate? Doctor Adam?


Harrumph, says Adam, not altogether modestly.
Yes, and I got another one later on to make a pair.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Harrumph, says Adam, not altogether modestly.
> Yes, and I got another one later on to make a pair.


Educated and world traveled........... There's more to you than it seemed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I had to work all through uni though to keep up my party lifestyle though (my parents thought it was for books)
> I worked behind the bar in the students union, washed up in the kitchens of British Leyland Car factory Longbridge plant, and during the holidays I worked in the packing bay at Alcan Aluminium, It wasn't easy being sociable!


Me, too.
I worked in the kitchens for the Masons and they locked us in so we couldn't see who attended or what they were up to.
Caught fire one day and there were several injuries.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I bet you had to pardon her French when you let her out too!


She was called Miss England and was a prude.
Never swore, though you should of seen her face when a man flashed her on a school trip to France.
Priceless!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> You've mellowed out, then, Lyn?


Necessity really! Up until the early 90's I worked 4 nights a week as a barmaid in a nightclub while teaching, but decided to call a halt to that when I realised some of the customers were in the 6th form (year 12/13) from school. Didn't seem very professional so packed that in. Then when I was being asked to dance by some of them when I was out clubbing with my mates I backed off from that too and now I lead a much more sedate life.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Educated and world traveled........... There's more to you than it seemed.


ta.
You mean it seemed like I was empty and vacuous?
Oh, dear.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Necessity really! Up until the early 90's I worked 4 nights a week as a barmaid in a nightclub while teaching, but decided to call a halt to that when I realised some of the customers were in the 6th form (year 12/13) from school. Didn't seem very professional so packed that in. Then when I was being asked to dance by some of them when I was out clubbing with my mates I backed off from that too and now I lead a much more sedate life.


I see.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Educated and world traveled........... There's more to you than it seemed.


You'd never guess would you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ta.
> You mean it seemed like I was empty and vacuous?
> Oh, dear.


No. You were already interesting. Just not AS interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Necessity really! Up until the early 90's I worked 4 nights a week as a barmaid in a nightclub while teaching, but decided to call a halt to that when I realised some of the customers were in the 6th form (year 12/13) from school. Didn't seem very professional so packed that in. Then when I was being asked to dance by some of them when I was out clubbing with my mates I backed off from that too and now I lead a much more sedate life.


I worked in a wine bar for one day while the owner went out with his wife.
He'd told me I could help myself to the drinks, so I did.
When he came back, I was unconscious behind the bar and the customers were helping themselves.
Oh, how he laughed!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I worked in a wine bar for one day while the owner went out with his wife.
> He'd told me I could help myself to the drinks, so I did.
> When he came back, I was unconscious behind the bar and the customers were helping themselves.
> Oh, how he laughed!


Perks of the job!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I worked in a restaurant as a kid frying fish and oysters. Then moved to Florida and got this job. Not the same position, but it lead to were I am now. Mostly retired and 33 years later, give or take. (I was a school repairman. I worked painting school buses and trucks and now service and repair staff vehicles and heavy equipment. Same entity.)
Not an interesting work history


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Perks of the job!


That's how i saw it.
Not sure he shared my opinion, said something about taking advantage...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night guys.
I lost track of the time.
Gotta go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night guys.
> I lost track of the time.
> Gotta go.


Take care Ed.
For the record I think you're most interesting.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I worked in a restaurant as a kid frying fish and oysters. Then moved to Florida and got this job. Not the same position, but it lead to were I am now. Mostly retired and 33 years later, give or take. (I was a school repairman. I worked painting school buses and trucks and now service and repair staff vehicles and heavy equipment. Same entity.)
> Not an interesting work history


Well at least it shows you're a good worker and can hold down a job, there's not many can boast about that these days. I always think being happy in your work is far more important than the job itself. Although I like working with kids I can't say I've always enjoyed my job, just lacked the drive and ambition or guts to change it. I've never been ambitious just happy to plod on.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night guys.
> I lost track of the time.
> Gotta go.


Take care Ed speak soon, nice talking to you.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Jacqui said:


> So any where, but CA?


Pretty much, I like the dry desert area and especially being able to see 50 miles from most anywhere. My biggest problem is finding a place where my children can find work so they can move with me otherwise I'll worry about them too much.


----------



## spud's_mum

Hello guys,
How are ya all?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello guys,
> How are ya all?


Hi any luck with your phone part?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello guys,
> How are ya all?


Hiya.
Pretty good, though Lyn's been bullying me again.


----------



## mike taylor

Thirty minutes then I'm headed home . Work day one under my belt . Four more to go .


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hiya.
> Pretty good, though Lyn's been bullying me again.


It's well deserved - as always


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Hi any luck with your phone part?


Hopefully ordering it tomorrow
My friends dad has kindly offered to fix it as he has done it a few times


----------



## Lyn W

mike taylor said:


> Thirty minutes then I'm headed home . Work day one under my belt . Four more to go .


...my thoughts exactly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's well deserved - as always


But I'm such a sweet, sensitive, nervous, soft, white lamby sort of thing.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I'm such a sweet, sensitive, nervous, soft, white lamby sort of thing.


...........a wolf in sheep's clothing!


----------



## JohnnyB65

Elohi said:


> The rash and hives subsided but my arms is swollen and sore. :0/
> View attachment 138832


I was cutting weeds for a fire break a couple of weeks ago and fire ants crawled up my legs. They were biting me all over and I didn't know what was going on until I noticed I was standing on top of their ant hill. I had insect bite ointment in my first aid kit, but it didn't help at all. It took a while for it to heal up.


----------



## Lyn W

JohnnyB65 said:


> I was cutting weeds for a fire break a couple of weeks ago and fire ants crawled up my legs. They were biting me all over and I didn't know what was going on until I noticed I was standing on top of their ant hill. I had insect bite ointment in my first aid kit, but it didn't help at all. It took a while for it to heal up.


I'm glad we don't have them in the UK


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...........a wolf in sheep's clothing!


Wool?
In these temperatures?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JohnnyB65 said:


> I was cutting weeds for a fire break a couple of weeks ago and fire ants crawled up my legs. They were biting me all over and I didn't know what was going on until I noticed I was standing on top of their ant hill. I had insect bite ointment in my first aid kit, but it didn't help at all. It took a while for it to heal up.


Take my advice.
If an ant bites you, bite it back.
It won't do it again.


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go and do some stuff now but expect I will be back later.
See you soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to go and do some stuff now but expect I will be back later.
> See you soon


Enjoy stuffing, see you later.


----------



## spud's_mum

Spuds been really munching away at his cuttlefish bone.
It's weird as he never normally touches it.
Is there a reason for this sudden need of calcium?
He gets nutroball on his food every other day.


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 138856
> 
> 
> View attachment 138857
> 
> Spuds been really munching away at his cuttlefish bone.
> It's weird as he never normally touches it.
> Is there a reason for this sudden need of calcium?
> He gets nutroball on his food every other day.


Probably starting a growth spurt


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Probably starting a growth spurt


No wonder he's eating me out of house and home lol.

Every time I see him he's eating 
I do love that lil guy, he always has me laughing when I see some of the positions he gets himself into


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 138856
> 
> 
> View attachment 138857
> 
> Spuds been really munching away at his cuttlefish bone.
> It's weird as he never normally touches it.
> Is there a reason for this sudden need of calcium?
> He gets nutroball on his food every other day.


He may indeed be growing quicker and his biology will 'tell' him to seek out more calcium.
He may have just decided he likes it.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Take my advice.
> If an ant bites you, bite it back.
> It won't do it again.


I have a little story about that. Many years ago when I first got married and wasn’t making a lot of money ants got into my box of cereal. It was almost a brand new box of my favorite cereal and I wasn’t about to toss it so I put it into the freezer. All the ants froze and all I had to do was shake the box for them all to fall to the bottom of the box. I scoped out all the cereal and emptied the frozen ants into the garbage. I swear my wife was about to leave me when she saw that. LOL


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> It's always great news when you get to see Jeff but there's always a catch!
> Glad he's getting his teeth taken care of. They must bother him some what!



Yeppers, he no longer comes home to see me. It is all about running up bills. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> I have fractured a lot of my molars by biting too hard on them. My dentist says it's stress and a common thing for teachers to do. Wonder if I could sue the Education authority?



Now that's interesting (in a sad way)


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> Yeppers, he no longer comes home to see me. It is all about running up bills. lol


I'm sure that's not entirely true!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 138880



lol so true!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JohnnyB65 said:


> I have a little story about that. Many years ago when I first got married and wasn’t making a lot of money ants got into my box of cereal. It was almost a brand new box of my favorite cereal and I wasn’t about to toss it so I put it into the freezer. All the ants froze and all I had to do was shake the box for them all to fall to the bottom of the box. I scoped out all the cereal and emptied the frozen ants into the garbage. I swear my wife was about to leave me when she saw that. LOL


Very smart, if you ask me.


----------



## Lyn W

JohnnyB65 said:


> I have a little story about that. Many years ago when I first got married and wasn’t making a lot of money ants got into my box of cereal. It was almost a brand new box of my favorite cereal and I wasn’t about to toss it so I put it into the freezer. All the ants froze and all I had to do was shake the box for them all to fall to the bottom of the box. I scoped out all the cereal and emptied the frozen ants into the garbage. I swear my wife was about to leave me when she saw that. LOL


 You could have used antyfreeze instead,


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> lol so true!



And your such a trooper! 
I bet your gonna enjoy Olive Garden!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

View from my beddyroom window.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View from my beddyroom window.
> View attachment 138881



Looks a nice quiet place.
And talking of beddyrooms I'm heading off to mine now
So see you all tomorrow
Night night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Looks a nice quiet place.
> And talking of beddyrooms I'm heading off to mine now
> So see you all tomorrow
> Night night!


Night night
Sleep tight.
Have a good day at work.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JohnnyB65 said:


> I have a little story about that.


You are going to have so much fun here with us degenerates in chat !!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure that's not entirely true!


Food likely has something to do with it...


----------



## AZtortMom

Moe taking a dip so she can cool off


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 138903
> Moe taking a dip so she can cool off


Does she try to eat the fish?


----------



## AZtortMom

Sometimes when she gets mad at me for not letting her out when she wants


----------



## AZtortMom

Night all


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Night all


Night “Lady From Arizona"


----------



## meech008

I just want you lovely people to know, I'm a creep. I've been lurking on this thread for little while now and it always makes my day. I enjoy reading it and learning about you guys and it always manages to help me unwind after a really hard day for some odd reason. Anyway I guess I just wanted to make it public the creepiness that is Michelle!


----------



## leigti

meech008 said:


> I just want you lovely people to know, I'm a creep. I've been lurking on this thread for little while now and it always makes my day. I enjoy reading it and learning about you guys and it always manages to help me unwind after a really hard day for some odd reason. Anyway I guess I just wanted to make it public the creepiness that is Michelle!


 Hello. It's OK, I lurked for a very long time before I admitted it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My Creepers Alert had been going off lately but I just ignored it figuring it was picking up a random reflection off the window next to me. Welcome! But may we call you Ms. Bates instead of Michelle ? Original creeper and all for most of us.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Hello. It's OK, I lurked for a very long time before I admitted it.


And I've met Tina. And I even hugged her, (whether she wanted it or not) when we parted. 
Me there was no lurking. I dove in head first with both arms at my sides. LOL. It hurt at first, but then I got used to the cement.


----------



## meech008

Thanks!!! I think Mrs. Bates could be an appropriate! If I'm going to do something, I'll do it right! How is everyone tonight? Bit late over here on the east coast. Around midnight.


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And I've met Tina. And I even hugged her, (whether she wanted it or not) when we parted.
> Me there was no lurking. I dove in head first with both arms at my sides. LOL. It hurt at first, but then I got used to the cement.




I've never really been a dive in kind of person, but I really wish I was! I'm always worried I'm going to butt into the wrong conversation or irritate people because I like to talk a lot haha. So I usually end up lurking, trying to talk myself into joining in the fun.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ms. Bates, what is your avatar of? I use the app and well it's a very tiny picture for me.


----------



## Momof4

meech008 said:


> I just want you lovely people to know, I'm a creep. I've been lurking on this thread for little while now and it always makes my day. I enjoy reading it and learning about you guys and it always manages to help me unwind after a really hard day for some odd reason. Anyway I guess I just wanted to make it public the creepiness that is Michelle!



Yep, your a creep 
Welcome Michelle!!


----------



## Momof4

Michelle you're a Christmas baby!! How do feel about that? 
Did your family do a good job separating the two?

@meech008


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ms. Bates, what is your avatar of? I use the app and well it's a very tiny picture for me.


This is why I ask. This is a picture of the schoolyard scene from the “Birds"


Seagulls takin down a kid!


----------



## leigti

meech008 said:


> I've never really been a dive in kind of person, but I really wish I was! I'm always worried I'm going to butt into the wrong conversation or irritate people because I like to talk a lot haha. So I usually end up lurking, trying to talk myself into joining in the fun.


I usually just butt in and irritate people anyway. They get over it eventually or they don't


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ms. Bates, what is your avatar of? I use the app and well it's a very tiny picture for me.



That picture is of my husband and I shooting some sort of rifle. I want to say......a Remington 270.....maybe a 207. I get the numbers mixed haha. And that is hilarious! Hitchcock movies are some of my favorites!



Momof4 said:


> Michelle you're a Christmas baby!! How do feel about that?
> Did your family do a good job separating the two?
> 
> @meech008



I am a Christmas baby! My family did a really awesome job at making an effort to separate the two. Of course they are never REALLY separated I guess but they make sure to make the distinction as much as they can 



leigti said:


> I usually just butt in and irritate people anyway. They get over it eventually or they don't



Haha! I'll have to try it


----------



## Momof4

I have a house full of kids right now. I'm so tired but can't fall asleep until they do. They decided to jump in the pool so I have to hang out with them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> I have a house full of kids right now. I'm so tired but can't fall asleep until they do. They decided to jump in the pool so I have to hang out with them.


Hahahaharshness


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ms. Bates, it'd be a .270


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Think how fun it would have been for Hitchcock and King to have hung out together.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I just want you lovely people to know, I'm a creep. I've been lurking on this thread for little while now and it always makes my day. I enjoy reading it and learning about you guys and it always manages to help me unwind after a really hard day for some odd reason. Anyway I guess I just wanted to make it public the creepiness that is Michelle!


Welcome, Michelle.
Lurking and creeping are great hobbies.
You'll be fine here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thanks!!! I think Mrs. Bates could be an appropriate! If I'm going to do something, I'll do it right! How is everyone tonight? Bit late over here on the east coast. Around midnight.


04.30 am here In Morocco and the cockerel is crowing.
Time for bed soon.


----------



## Elohi

There are lots of stalkers and lurkers on this forum. I know of several and I'm sure that the tip of the iceberg LOL.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> There are lots of stalkers and lurkers on this forum. I know of several and I'm sure that the tip of the iceberg LOL.


Right? I went through the who's on line list and I had no idea who most folks were…


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Right? I went through the who's on line list and I had no idea who most folks were…



You have to much time on your hands mister! I have never done that!


----------



## Momof4

Off to bed for me too. I cracked the whip and got 5 kids to settle down in their rooms. They better sleep in. 

I have a small service to attend tomorrow and need my sleep.


----------



## Yvonne G

meech008 said:


> I just want you lovely people to know, I'm a creep. I've been lurking on this thread for little while now and it always makes my day. I enjoy reading it and learning about you guys and it always manages to help me unwind after a really hard day for some odd reason. Anyway I guess I just wanted to make it public the creepiness that is Michelle!



Hey, Michelle: So good of you to join us. (***Yvonne rubs her hands together and does the evil laugh - new blood to pick on ***)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, Michelle: So good of you to join us. (***Yvonne rubs her hands together and does the evil laugh - new blood to pick on ***)


But she's been stalking us and probably knows us better than we know ourselves. She grabbed the 
Ms. Bates reference pretty fast on her own. Almost scared me. Almost. LOL


----------



## dmmj

I do not know about yall but I miss the toy in the box of cereal.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Does Cracker Jack still have them. Or were they discontinued because the name wasn't politically correct?


----------



## tortdad

Well I've packed my family up in a car and sent them on their way to Arizona


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning, all. 
I just can't wake up this morning. 
I considered calling in sick just to sleep.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning, all.
> I just can't wake up this morning.
> I considered calling in sick just to sleep.


Feeling a bit groggy myself! 

We are just about to set out on the drive north to Lancaster for our daughter's university graduation. It will take around 5 hours including a short break. Luckily I am not driving!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Feeling a bit groggy myself!
> 
> We are just about to set out on the drive north to Lancaster for our daughter's university graduation. It will take around 5 hours including a short break. Luckily I am not driving!


I'd like to take in some of that scenery.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'd like to take in some of that scenery.


The best scenery is to the north of the city, the Lake District, and to the east, the Yorkshire moors. It is a lovely area.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> Well I've packed my family up in a car and sent them on their way to Arizona


A www buddy, I'm sorry. That feeling of loneliness as they pull out is a sinking hard to explain.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And look who's is awake much too early for no apparent reason. Yup, me.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning peeps


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Right? I went through the who's on line list and I had no idea who most folks were…



aka all the people who don't know about ninja mode.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Morning, just stopped by while eating my breakfast. I have to leave for work in 15min. Not really looking forward to it because I'm in retirement mode. Hopefully it will only be 3 more months after nearly 50 years of getting up to work. I used to love it but not so much any more.


----------



## meech008

Morning ya'll! @cowboyken I KNEW I was forgetting something I'm regards to the .270. And I'm positive it's a .270 now because I shot a .207 one time and it knocked me flat on my back LOL! Hilarious. And yes, I think Hitchcock and King could have done wonderful things together. I rather enjoy Mr. King's novels. 

How is everyone this morning? Also, I've always wanted to visit Morocco Tidgy's dad!


----------



## tortdad

meech008 said:


> Morning ya'll! @cowboyken I KNEW I was forgetting something I'm regards to the .270. And I'm positive it's a .270 now because I shot a .207 one time and it knocked me flat on my back LOL! Hilarious. And yes, I think Hitchcock and King could have done wonderful things together. I rather enjoy Mr. King's novels.
> 
> How is everyone this morning? Also, I've always wanted to visit Morocco Tidgy's dad!




(Mom pulls up to the local high school and dumps Michelle off by the flag poles, rolls down her window and screams at the top of her lungs... FREASH MEAT, and peals out of there. Tortdad stretches out his paddle arm as to not pull a muscle while mumbling to himself, welcome to our arena freshman).


----------



## meech008

Thank you!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> And your such a trooper!
> I bet your gonna enjoy Olive Garden!



Would be better without my sister....


----------



## Jacqui

meech008 said:


> I just want you lovely people to know, I'm a creep. I've been lurking on this thread for little while now and it always makes my day. I enjoy reading it and learning about you guys and it always manages to help me unwind after a really hard day for some odd reason. Anyway I guess I just wanted to make it public the creepiness that is Michelle!



Hi Creepy Michelle! I hope you continue to not only visit us, but join in. The more the merrier was said about this thread.


----------



## Yvonne G

JohnnyB65 said:


> Morning, just stopped by while eating my breakfast. I have to leave for work in 15min. Not really looking forward to it because I'm in retirement mode. Hopefully it will only be 3 more months after nearly 50 years of getting up to work. I used to love it but not so much any more.



What kind of work are you getting ready to retire from?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Think how fun it would have been for Hitchcock and King to have hung out together.



Might have ruined them both. Each is unique. Of course most of King's later work (the series) could have used help or a match.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Would be better without my sister....


Loosen the top to the salt container before you pass it to her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning ya'll! @cowboyken I KNEW I was forgetting something I'm regards to the .270. And I'm positive it's a .270 now because I shot a .207 one time and it knocked me flat on my back LOL! Hilarious. And yes, I think Hitchcock and King could have done wonderful things together. I rather enjoy Mr. King's novels.
> 
> How is everyone this morning? Also, I've always wanted to visit Morocco Tidgy's dad!


Morning, Morocco's a tremendous place.
Come on over, you'd be very welcome.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I do not know about yall but I miss the toy in the box of cereal.



They don't do that any more? That was how I use to decide what kind of cereal to get.

Remember towels in the soap box? I have dishes/cups from dog food.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Well I've packed my family up in a car and sent them on their way to Arizona



*hug* You will be okay until you can join them.


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Feeling a bit groggy myself!
> 
> We are just about to set out on the drive north to Lancaster for our daughter's university graduation. It will take around 5 hours including a short break. Luckily I am not driving!



Enjoy this special day.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning peeps



Good morning Beautiful!


----------



## Jacqui

JohnnyB65 said:


> Morning, just stopped by while eating my breakfast. I have to leave for work in 15min. Not really looking forward to it because I'm in retirement mode. Hopefully it will only be 3 more months after nearly 50 years of getting up to work. I used to love it but not so much any more.



What do you do?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning all.
When wifey said this morning that she was leaving me because of my obsession with the Monkees, I didn't believe her.
Then I saw her face.........


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Loosen the top to the salt container before you pass it to her.



Nobody adds salt in our family, so would not work. Plus she would see no humor in it.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I do not know about yall but I miss the toy in the box of cereal.




For me, it's the free soda under the cap. Ain't nobody got time for codes.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> For me, it's the free soda under the cap. Ain't nobody got time for codes.



Which is why the companies do codes.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## mike taylor

The free sodas were awesome . The Dr pepper in the glass bottles . If you looked on the bottom of the bottle it had a number . The bottles with a two or seven were almost always winners .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummm Kathy, you choose this morning after the late night swim with the kids…


----------



## Elohi

Good morning. 
I need to clean my house. Where are all the cleaning fairies when I need them? -sigh-


----------



## mike taylor

There called kids . Do like I do make them clean up everything .


----------



## mike taylor

Ken jump over to I spy and post a picture of one of the 100 dictionaries you have .


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

May you all have a dandy day! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> May you all have a dandy day! ! ! !


Morning, Stephen.
You too.


----------



## meech008

I could use some cleaning fairies myself! My house is never as clean as I'd like it now that I've started school again.


----------



## JoesMum

meech008 said:


> I could use some cleaning fairies myself! My house is never as clean as I'd like it now that I've started school again.


*Sighs * I could do with a couple myself.

Things were so neat, clean and tidy while the kids were at university, but now they're home for the summer....


----------



## bouaboua

You all just reminded me to look down to the floor of my house........Thanks....Now I feel guilty


----------



## JohnnyB65

Yvonne G said:


> What kind of work are you getting ready to retire from?


Finally got break. I repair and maintain Air conditioners, engine generators and electrical systems among other things like plumbing once in awhile


----------



## Jacqui

JohnnyB65 said:


> Finally got break. I repair and maintain Air conditioners, engine generators and electrical systems among other things like plumbing once in awhile



That's interesting. A nice assortment.


----------



## JohnnyB65

I may have to wait until l get home on the computer to reply to any of these. These phones are just too small for me to type


----------



## Yvonne G

JohnnyB65 said:


> Finally got break. I repair and maintain Air conditioners, engine generators and electrical systems among other things like plumbing once in awhile



Ah...a jack of all trades! Very handy person to have around the house.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Jacqui said:


> That's interesting. A nice assortment.


Growing up I was told to always have a backup plan


----------



## JohnnyB65

Yvonne G said:


> Ah...a jack of all trades! Very handy person to have around the house.


Well that's what my wife and neighbor's say LOL


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good afternoon. stopping in for lunch.....


----------



## JohnnyB65

Afternoon, I'm just now going back to work


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JohnnyB65 said:


> Well that's what my wife and neighbor's say LOL


Jacqui and Yvonne want to be on your list of neighbors to live near when you pick a retirement home. Heck, driving distance between the two would probably work. Nebraska and north/central California, piece of cake, right?


----------



## Yvonne G

Morning, and I'm going outside to feed tortoises!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've got mine used to being fed late in the day for my summer hours.


----------



## meech008

It's been crazy hot and humid here in Virginia. And the rain is constant it seems. My Russian is loving the weeds and weather though!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's far too hot for my redfoot torts. I've added more shaded areas and my misting system now has six 15 minute cycles between 9am and 7pm.
I've also placed some ice cubes in the water pools.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Now I'm getting hungry again…


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon. stopping in for lunch.....



What is for lunch?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui and Yvonne want to be on your list of neighbors to live near when you pick a retirement home. Heck, driving distance between the two would probably work. Nebraska and north/central California, piece of cake, right?



I could certainly make use of him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nothing.
Still fasting.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Now I'm getting hungry again…



For any certain thing?


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's far too hot for my redfoot torts. I've added more shaded areas and my misting system now has six 15 minute cycles between 9am and 7pm.
> I've also placed some ice cubes in the water pools.



What are your temps?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> For any certain thing?


I'm lazy so probably another peanut butter and jelly sandwich.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm lazy so probably another peanut butter and jelly sandwich.



Hopefully with some fluff in the middle


----------



## bouaboua

A heat wave are coming for rest of the week. We are looking at about high 90s. Bit too hot for taking our baby torts out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Hopefully with some fluff in the middle


I like a good bit of fluff.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Hopefully with some fluff in the middle



Fluff?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> A heat wave are coming for rest of the week. We are looking at about high 90s. Bit too hot for taking our baby torts out.



Upper 90s here today too


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui and Yvonne want to be on your list of neighbors to live near when you pick a retirement home. Heck, driving distance between the two would probably work. Nebraska and north/central California, piece of cake, right?



You have no idea how strange it sounds to me hearing Jacqui's name mentioned in the same sentence with mine. My older sister's name is Jackie. "Yvonne and Jackie" was something I heard all the time when I was growing up, but not at all over the last 60-65 years or so. It really sounds strange to me hearing it again.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm lazy so probably another peanut butter and jelly sandwich.



I made a big batch of fried rice yesterday, so I'm having left-overs today.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Feeling a bit groggy myself!
> 
> We are just about to set out on the drive north to Lancaster for our daughter's university graduation. It will take around 5 hours including a short break. Luckily I am not driving!


Hope you are all having a great day!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> The best scenery is to the north of the city, the Lake District, and to the east, the Yorkshire moors. It is a lovely area.


Certainly is - my sister used to live in a village called Greysouthen near Cockermouth - it was a long old drive but beautiful scenery.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hope you are all having a great day!


We are having a lovely evening so far. Just about to go out for dinner. The big day is tomorrow with an early start to pick up the hired robes. It's a military style operation on campus to get everyone robed, photographed, awarded and fed!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We are having a lovely evening so far. Just about to go out for dinner. The big day is tomorrow with an early start to pick up the hired robes. It's a military style operation on campus to get everyone robed, photographed, awarded and fed!


I remember it well! Sir Peter Scott presented me with mine - that was very special!


----------



## Lyn W

JohnnyB65 said:


> Morning, just stopped by while eating my breakfast. I have to leave for work in 15min. Not really looking forward to it because I'm in retirement mode. Hopefully it will only be 3 more months after nearly 50 years of getting up to work. I used to love it but not so much any more.


I felt the same after 50 weeks! But mortgage and bills to paid......so I'm still there!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> Feeling a bit groggy myself!
> 
> We are just about to set out on the drive north to Lancaster for our daughter's university graduation. It will take around 5 hours including a short break. Luckily I am not driving!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I wonder how the family get together is going with DawnH. Anyone heard from her?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I remember it well! Sir Peter Scott presented me with mine - that was very special!


I had Princess Alexandra for mine.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's far too hot for my redfoot torts. I've added more shaded areas and my misting system now has six 15 minute cycles between 9am and 7pm.
> I've also placed some ice cubes in the water pools.


Walking rocks on the rocks!


----------



## Yvonne G

I didn't go to college. Barely graduated high school. I went to night school after I got married (at 17) and finished my high school education there. When my three kids were out of diapers I went to work at the phone company. So glad I'm retired!! Lovin' my alone time - alone with my animals, that is.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 139002


That's a balanced diet - a drink in each hand.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Fluff?



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001686590/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

Culinarily, I think peanut butter is my best medium.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> They don't do that any more? That was how I use to decide what kind of cereal to get.
> 
> Remember towels in the soap box? I have dishes/cups from dog food.


It has been like 15 years since I last seen a toy… memories


----------



## Elohi

I could use a carpenter. Anyone want to come over, hang out, and help me build night boxes? 
I do need to get some built before winter.


----------



## Blakem

This cactus is still attached, it just fell over. And my sulcata started munching on it. Should I just use rope to wrap around and stand it up? Post and rope? My cactus is only 3.5-4 feet in height. 

Also, my parents got this neat cookie cutter from Jackson, CA!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001686590/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
> 
> Culinarily, I think peanut butter is my best medium.



I like to toast a couple slices of buttered bread under the broiler then spread some P-nut butter on the hot toast and sprinkle a bit of sugar over it. I'll have to buy a jar of marshmallow cream and try that. Sounds like a messy one.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> It has been like 15 years since I last seen a toy… memories



The last big box of Kellogg's frosted flakes I bought had a little frisbee-like thing in it that Misty just loves:


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I made a big batch of fried rice yesterday, so I'm having left-overs today.



That sounds different and kinda good.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Elohi said:


> I could use a carpenter. Anyone want to come over, hang out, and help me build night boxes?
> I do need to get some built before winter.


I would if I were closer.
I was a carpenter in my 20s building houses. Now I have a complete woodshop and build all sorts of things


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001686590/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
> 
> Culinarily, I think peanut butter is my best medium.



I was afraid that was what you meant. What a way to ruin a good pb &j.


----------



## Jacqui

JohnnyB65 said:


> I would if I were closer.
> I was a carpenter in my 20s building houses. Now I have a complete woodshop and build all sorts of things



Boy, could I really keep you busy.


----------



## Jacqui

All this talk of peanut butter is making me hungry for peanut butter on pop corn. My Grandma would make it a couple of times each summer.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I was afraid that was what you meant. What a way to ruin a good pb &j.




If you're a purist, you probably don't want to hear about my oreo fluffernutters.




Jacqui said:


> All this talk of peanut butter is making me hungry for peanut butter on pop corn. My Grandma would make it a couple of times each summer.



Can you explain the logistics of this? How do you put peanut butter on popcorn?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> What are your temps?


mid to high 90s


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'd like a new project, but the gas would be expensive from Florida.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I was going to do a bbq tonight, but it's so hot, I'm picking up some Chinese food on the way home.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Good morning Beautiful!


Morning gorgeous


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> If you're a purist, you probably don't want to hear about my oreo fluffernutters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain the logistics of this? How do you put peanut butter on popcorn?



So what are the Oreo things? It was pbutter, white syrup, and sugar heated up. Then you pour it onto the popcorn.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was going to do a bbq tonight, but it's so hot, I'm picking up some Chinese food on the way home.



Both sound yummy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Morning peeps


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> So what are the Oreo things? It was pbutter, white syrup, and sugar heated up. Then you pour it onto the popcorn.



PB + fluff + crushed oreos


----------



## Elohi

So I'm thinking I still want to put some purple in my hair. Maybe not a whole head of purple but highlights or an ombré. More and more women are walking around my city with wildly colored hair and I feel like I'm a bump on a log, wanting to for years and just haven't made the jump. 
The question is, can I pull it off or will I look like I'm trying to cling to a youth gone by?
I've sat on the idea of a tattoo the same way so I still have none. -sigh-


----------



## Jacqui

Blake m said:


> This cactus is still attached, it just fell over. And my sulcata started munching on it. Should I just use rope to wrap around and stand it up? Post and rope? My cactus is only 3.5-4 feet in height.
> 
> Also, my parents got this neat cookie cutter from Jackson, CA!



Like the cutter. No idea on the cactus.


----------



## Elohi

jaizei said:


> PB + fluff + crushed oreos


Omg that sounds heavenly and sooooo sinful. Hahaha


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> PB + fluff + crushed oreos



Might be okay.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Elohi said:


> So I'm thinking I still want to put some purple in my hair. Maybe not a whole head of purple but highlights or an ombré. More and more women are walking around my city with wildly colored hair and I feel like I'm a bump on a log, wanting to for years and just haven't made the jump.
> The question is, can I pull it off or will I look like I'm trying to cling to a youth gone by?
> I've sat on the idea of a tattoo the same way so I still have none. -sigh-


With hair color at least you can change your mind later....
\Most of my tattoos mean very little to me at this point and at the time, they all were important.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 139028


Thanks Ken!


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> So I'm thinking I still want to put some purple in my hair. Maybe not a whole head of purple but highlights or an ombré. More and more women are walking around my city with wildly colored hair and I feel like I'm a bump on a log, wanting to for years and just haven't made the jump.
> The question is, can I pull it off or will I look like I'm trying to cling to a youth gone by?
> I've sat on the idea of a tattoo the same way so I still have none. -sigh-



My current haircut for reference.


----------



## Elohi

If I look tired in the second picture it's because it was taken two days after my beach trip and I had spent the previous day unable to even get out of bed. I am slowly getting better.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> My current haircut for reference.
> View attachment 139033
> 
> View attachment 139036


I'm biased in this discussion …


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Elohi said:


> My current haircut for reference.
> View attachment 139033
> 
> View attachment 139036


If you're asking the collective, I say any color and grow it long. (ER)


----------



## Elohi

ZEROPILOT said:


> If you're asking the collective, I say any color and grow it long. (ER)


I usually have my hair long and it's So heavy and such a pain to take care of. The current cut I have required zero maintenance beyond washing and combing lol.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Elohi said:


> I usually have my hair long and it's So heavy and such a pain to take care of. The current cut I have required zero maintenance beyond washing and combing lol.


I'm not knocking it. I just shocked everyone by buzzing off all of my own hair for the Summer.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> Like the cutter. No idea on the cactus.


I wouldn't prop it up , just cut it into single pads and plant it . If the tort eats it OK if not it will grow and you'll have more to feed !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Grandpa Turtle 144
Found this earlier and thought to share it with you. Please note, rice is not mentioned once at all


----------



## Elohi

My daughter is wanting blue-green in her hair. Her haircut is basically the same as mine, just a tad longer. 
Once her dad agrees it's a done deal. She is adorable and can pull off any haircut or color.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @Grandpa Turtle 144
> Found this earlier and thought to share it with you. Please note, rice is not mentioned once at all
> View attachment 139039


But rice is soooo good beer but I will check it out tonight .
And thank you I saved the pict also !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Elohi said:


> My current haircut for reference.
> View attachment 139033
> 
> View attachment 139036


I think it looks great and Zeropilot knows torts not ladies hair


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Elohi said:


> My daughter is wanting blue-green in her hair. Her haircut is basically the same as mine, just a tad longer.
> Once her dad agrees it's a done deal. She is adorable and can pull off any haircut or color.


Yep. Adorable kid.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I think it looks great and Zeropilot knows torts not ladies hair


true


----------



## mike taylor

It's so hoooooooooot ! Outside !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It just started raining. that should help with the temps.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> It's so hoooooooooot ! Outside !



but don't you like hot?


----------



## mike taylor

Yes I like it when I don't have to work in it . So hot I'm melting !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got a cool down here for the next 2 days. Currently it's 78.8°f outside @ noon30.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night, folks.
I'm going online looking for motorcycle parts for my brothers old HEAP.


----------



## tortdad

12 hours in and the family is checking into their hotel en El Paso for the night. Now they can rest for a bit before the last leg of the drive tomorrow, 4 hours and they'll be at grandmas house.


----------



## mike taylor

Glad they made it safely .


----------



## JoesMum

A view from the back of Lancaster Castle sweeping round from Morecambe Bay to the left with the Lake District to the right. A beautiful peaceful evening (taken about 9.30pm)


----------



## Elohi

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 139055
> 
> A view from the back of Lancaster Castle sweeping round from Morecambe Bay to the left with the Lake District to the right. A beautiful peaceful evening (taken about 9.30pm)


Oh my... That's beautiful.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

your hair looks pretty.


----------



## Elohi

LOL!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 139055
> 
> A view from the back of Lancaster Castle sweeping round from Morecambe Bay to the left with the Lake District to the right. A beautiful peaceful evening (taken about 9.30pm)


Lovely -it's been drizzly and wet here all day!


----------



## tortdad

Guess who has two thumbs and is sitting on the couch in his underwear. 

That's right, this guy!

Let's see what else I can do that I'm not normally aloud to do.... Ohhhh, I'm turning the tv on and going to watch what I want. Hopefully Netflix has loaded season 5 of the walking dead. I missed the entire last season.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Lovely -it's been drizzly and wet here all day!


To be honest, wet is normal for Lancaster. There's a reason that the Lake District has so many lakes!


----------



## tortdad

No such luck


----------



## meech008

Elohi said:


> So I'm thinking I still want to put some purple in my hair. Maybe not a whole head of purple but highlights or an ombré. More and more women are walking around my city with wildly colored hair and I feel like I'm a bump on a log, wanting to for years and just haven't made the jump.
> The question is, can I pull it off or will I look like I'm trying to cling to a youth gone by?
> I've sat on the idea of a tattoo the same way so I still have none. -sigh-



I have had several different shades of purple in my hair growing up and I think it can be elegant and fun all at the same time! I also think that if you want to so it then you should go for it  life is short and it's going to be cute!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

tortdad said:


> Guess who has two thumbs and is sitting on the couch in his underwear.
> 
> That's right, this guy!
> 
> Let's see what else I can do that I'm not normally aloud to do.... Ohhhh, I'm turning the tv on and going to watch what I want. Hopefully Netflix has loaded season 5 of the walking dead. I missed the entire last season.


Tort dad your a nice man , and you know torts , but we don't want to know about you in your underwear !


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 139055
> 
> A view from the back of Lancaster Castle sweeping round from Morecambe Bay to the left with the Lake District to the right. A beautiful peaceful evening (taken about 9.30pm)



Simply beautiful!


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Tort dad your a nice man , and you know torts , but we don't want to know about you in your underwear !
> View attachment 139058



Atleast nobody did the usual comment of: Pictures or it did not happen.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Atleast nobody did the usual comment of: Pictures or it did not happen.



Because he's a little too willing.

It's more fun when it's a challenge.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> That sounds different and kinda good.



I brown small chunks of pork then add in sliced celery and chopped onions, sauteing until the veg are soft. Then I add cooked rice and stir it up good, adding enough soy sauce to color and season. Salt and pepper too, of course. Yum! Easy and good.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This might kill chat. Especially at meal time, but I just came home to find that my sick tortoise that hasn't pooped in months has pooped.....everywhere!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> This might kill chat. Especially at meal time, but I just came home to find that my sick tortoise that hasn't pooped in months has pooped.....everywhere!


Best sight in the world though!


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> This might kill chat. Especially at meal time, but I just came home to find that my sick tortoise that hasn't pooped in months has pooped.....everywhere!



Huzzah!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> This might kill chat. Especially at meal time, but I just came home to find that my sick tortoise that hasn't pooped in months has pooped.....everywhere!


Hi Ed its pretty quiet here tonight but a lot of people are going to be so happy to hear about Bertha, You (and Bertha) must be pretty relieved!


----------



## dmmj

Elohi said:


> So I'm thinking I still want to put some purple in my hair. Maybe not a whole head of purple but highlights or an ombré. More and more women are walking around my city with wildly colored hair and I feel like I'm a bump on a log, wanting to for years and just haven't made the jump.
> The question is, can I pull it off or will I look like I'm trying to cling to a youth gone by?
> I've sat on the idea of a tattoo the same way so I still have none. -sigh-


Avoid the herd mentalitt


----------



## tortdad

ZEROPILOT said:


> This might kill chat. Especially at meal time, but I just came home to find that my sick tortoise that hasn't pooped in months has pooped.....everywhere!


 You should bronze it like a mother does a pair of baby shoes.


----------



## tortdad

I quess I'll just have to binge watch some detective Benson, SVU


----------



## bouaboua

@Yvonne G ,@Jacqui, @Cowboy_Ken @Tom .

What happen to the carapace of my sulcata? 

It is dry, No smell..........


----------



## Lyn W

bouaboua said:


> @Yvonne G ,@Jacqui, @Cowboy_Ken @Tom .
> 
> What happen to the carapace of my sulcata?
> 
> It is dry, No smell..........
> View attachment 139082
> View attachment 139083
> View attachment 139084


How strange! Hope someone can solve the mystery for you


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Steven, I think Tom and I were just talking about this last night on the phone. Could it be mineral deposits/hard water deposits from frequently watering him in the heat you are having ?


----------



## JohnnyB65

Elohi said:


> So I'm thinking I still want to put some purple in my hair. Maybe not a whole head of purple but highlights or an ombré. More and more women are walking around my city with wildly colored hair and I feel like I'm a bump on a log, wanting to for years and just haven't made the jump.
> The question is, can I pull it off or will I look like I'm trying to cling to a youth gone by?
> I've sat on the idea of a tattoo the same way so I still have none. -sigh-


Well there was a time when I would have said no and I don’t know what’s happened to me, but I recently saw blue and also a dark shade of red that was wildly exciting. I don’t know what purple looks like, but I think you should go for it.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven, I think Tom and I were just talking about this last night on the phone. Could it be mineral deposits/hard water deposits from frequently watering him in the heat you are having ?


We don't spray water on his carapace. We just try to kept his heated night box with some humidity like place a large tub with water in it. 

It looks like there is a small hole on his carapace that he don't like me to touch. I try to use a cotton swab to see if I can get and thing that flak-off from it but I can't. and a small stick will not go in at all. the depression are just pretty much on the surface of his shell.


----------



## JohnnyB65

ZEROPILOT said:


> It just started raining. that should help with the temps.


I want to go someplace, anyplace with rain even if only a few hours


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't PM her either, though she can PM me.
> Maybe she's accidentally put a block on, or there's a problem.
> I think Cameron was looking into it.


I found the problem I hadn't ticked the receive PMs from members box. Silly nynny!


----------



## Lyn W

JohnnyB65 said:


> I want to go someplace, anyplace with rain even if only a few hours


Wales is quite wet at the moment and you're welcome to pop over, but by the time you get here it may have stopped raining.


----------



## bouaboua

Lyn W said:


> How strange! Hope someone can solve the mystery for you


Thank you! ! !


----------



## JohnnyB65

Yvonne G said:


> I like to toast a couple slices of buttered bread under the broiler then spread some P-nut butter on the hot toast and sprinkle a bit of sugar over it. I'll have to buy a jar of marshmallow cream and try that. Sounds like a messy one.


It was sounding so good until you got to the sugar part. yuk! 
I only eat toasted bread and started using almond butter trying to be healthy, but its not the same as peanut butter until I added Blueberry's. OMG have to keep it under lock and key or I will eat it all.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## JohnnyB65

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui and Yvonne want to be on your list of neighbors to live near when you pick a retirement home. Heck, driving distance between the two would probably work. Nebraska and north/central California, piece of cake, right?


I don't think that would work LOL


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I found the problem I hadn't ticked the receive PMs from members box. Silly nynny!


Hurray!
Now Ken and i and others can bombard you with rubbish!
Hurrah!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurray!
> Now Ken and i and others can bombard you with rubbish!
> Hurrah!


...and I can bombard you with rubbish right back! Will look forward to it.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Well it has been a long busy day for me and I'm going to have dinner and kick back and watch a movie


----------



## Lyn W

JohnnyB65 said:


> Well it has been a long busy day for me and I'm going to have dinner and kick back and watch a movie


Sounds good. Enjoy your evening


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to disappear also!
3 more sleeps to freedom!
(Not counting Friday as that is party and disco day)
Enjoy your evenings/night
See you tomorrow!


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 139085


Are you new to TFO? Who are you ?


----------



## meech008

Yvonne G said:


> I like to toast a couple slices of buttered bread under the broiler then spread some P-nut butter on the hot toast and sprinkle a bit of sugar over it. I'll have to buy a jar of marshmallow cream and try that. Sounds like a messy one.



I think that sounds quite delicious. I've done it with the peanut butter but never with sugar. I'll have to try it.


----------



## Tom

bouaboua said:


> @Yvonne G ,@Jacqui, @Cowboy_Ken @Tom .
> 
> What happen to the carapace of my sulcata?
> 
> It is dry, No smell..........



Looks like that dry CA growth that we were talking about at my place. That part sunk in a little.


----------



## bouaboua

Tom said:


> Looks like that dry CA growth that we were talking about at my place. That part sunk in a little.


Got it. I thought it will be little better in Nor Cal. Thank you.


----------



## Tom

bouaboua said:


> Got it. I thought it will be little better in Nor Cal. Thank you.



The way the growth lines look on the rest of the carapace is the clue. Something about CA weather does this to them. I don't see it in AZ sulcatas or in FL sulcatas.


----------



## bouaboua

Tom said:


> The way the growth lines look on the rest of the carapace is the clue. Something about CA weather does this to them. I don't see it in AZ sulcatas or in FL sulcatas.


Thank you Tom.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Elohi said:


> So I'm thinking I still want to put some purple in my hair. Maybe not a whole head of purple but highlights or an ombré. More and more women are walking around my city with wildly colored hair and I feel like I'm a bump on a log, wanting to for years and just haven't made the jump.
> The question is, can I pull it off or will I look like I'm trying to cling to a youth gone by?
> I've sat on the idea of a tattoo the same way so I still have none. -sigh-


Who wants to see a ladie in purple hair or a old man in a pony tail ?


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Thank you Tom.



This one is a good candidate for the cold pressed, extra virgin coconut oil treatment. Paint all the new growth lines with it using a q-tip. Let it absorb for 10 or 15 minutes, then polish it off with a soft, absorbent cloth.


----------



## leigti

I just found out my cat Mini has lymphoma. She is only eight or nine years old. With steroid treatments they give her 3 to 4 months. I will do what I can to give her a good quality of life. And then when it is Time I will let her go peacefully.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> This one is a good candidate for the cold pressed, extra virgin coconut oil treatment. Paint all the new growth lines with it using a q-tip. Let is absorb for 10 or 15 minutes, then polish it off with a soft, absorbent cloth.


Sure will do so tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I just found out my cat Mini has lymphoma. She is only eight or nine years old. With steroid treatments they give her 3 to 4 months. I will do what I can to give her a good quality of life. And then when it is Time I will let her go peacefully.
> View attachment 139098


That's awful.
i'm so sorry.


----------



## meech008

leigti said:


> I just found out my cat Mini has lymphoma. She is only eight or nine years old. With steroid treatments they give her 3 to 4 months. I will do what I can to give her a good quality of life. And then when it is Time I will let her go peacefully.
> View attachment 139098



Poor Mini. It never gets any easier does it? I'm so sorry and if you ever want a willing ear to bend, I'd be happy to lend one.


----------



## Elohi

leigti said:


> I just found out my cat Mini has lymphoma. She is only eight or nine years old. With steroid treatments they give her 3 to 4 months. I will do what I can to give her a good quality of life. And then when it is Time I will let her go peacefully.
> View attachment 139098


Oh man 
I'm so sorry. </3


----------



## AZtortMom

leigti said:


> I just found out my cat Mini has lymphoma. She is only eight or nine years old. With steroid treatments they give her 3 to 4 months. I will do what I can to give her a good quality of life. And then when it is Time I will let her go peacefully.
> View attachment 139098


Oh no! I'm so sorry


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tina, I hope you know how I feel about this for you and Mini. I know our words can't begin to fully fill the pain. But we can make sure you know we share your grief. Don't let the grieving cloud your times with Mini now, (talking to you as an adult).


----------



## dmmj

It is a good thing I do not work at subway (trademark). I would giggle like a school girl everytime a woman asked for a footlong (giggity,)


----------



## dmmj

When my wife sits around the house she really sits around the house. Primarilt because it is a doll house, and she is an average sized woman.


----------



## tortdad

dmmj said:


> When my wife sits around the house she really sits around the house. Primarilt because it is a doll house, and she is an average sized woman.


 Does she fall off both sides of the bed at the same time?? The doll house bed.


----------



## leigti

Thanks guys. It is always hard to find out one of your animals is sick and there's not much you can do about it. It's been about nine years since I lost one of my pets. You know it is inevitable, unless you have a tortoise of course , but it's still hard. She is doing better now, she had a hard time after the biopsy. She couldn't eat or drink and it was even hard for her to breeze because of the swelling in her neck. But she was feeling good enough last night to smack the dog on the nose for no reason   so Innoway she's back to her normal self a little bit. I appreciate the support from everybody and I know you've all been there in one way or another and know how I feel. Animal people understand these things.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> It is a good thing I do not work at subway (trademark). I would giggle like a school girl everytime a woman asked for a footlong (giggity,)


We have a take and bake pizza place here. One of the pizzas is called a cowboy. While I wait for my pizza to be created, it's always fun when some little 'ol house wife comes in and says she'd like a large cowboy. In that I'm the only one there wearing a cowboy hat and the employees all know me by name, they look over her shoulder at me and all eyes except hers end up looking then awkwardly looking at the ground with stifled grins. I'm always a gentleman, never muttering a noise …


----------



## Momof4

This app is a few hours behind! Hope everyone is well! 
Tomorrow my brother in law is going into surgery to remove a cyst from his spine! He is in so much pain he can't move or get up to get to the bathroom. The surgery only has like a 2% chance of relieving pain. He's close to 70 but very active. 
Please keep him in your prayers!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> This app is a few hours behind! Hope everyone is well!
> Tomorrow my brother in law is going into surgery to remove a cyst from his spine! He is in so much pain he can't move or get up to get to the bathroom. The surgery only has like a 2% chance of relieving pain. He's close to 70 but very active.
> Please keep him in your prayers!


2% and still worth it? That must really hurt!! He will be in my thoughts


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> This app is a few hours behind! Hope everyone is well!
> Tomorrow my brother in law is going into surgery to remove a cyst from his spine! He is in so much pain he can't move or get up to get to the bathroom. The surgery only has like a 2% chance of relieving pain. He's close to 70 but very active.
> Please keep him in your prayers!


My thoughts are with you and your family. The chance is small, but is is a chance. x


----------



## Momof4

Thanks! He is the pain in the a## uncle in the group but we love him when he's on his best behavior


----------



## Momof4

Good night!! My eyes are heavy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning, gang!


----------



## meech008

Good morning!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## JohnnyB65

Morning, I didn't feel much like cooking breakfast today especially since my daughter didn't wash the frying pan after she used it last night. But I have to eat something so I grabbed another pan and cooked eggs and toast


----------



## JohnnyB65

well off to work I go, later


----------



## meech008

JohnnyB65 said:


> Morning, I didn't feel much like cooking breakfast today especially since my daughter didn't wash the frying pan after she used it last night. But I have to eat something so I grabbed another pan and cooked eggs and toast



Yogurt and granola bar for me. I usually eat my breakfast in my car. Your eggs and toast sound spectacular.


----------



## jaizei

Nothing like a hamburger for breakfast


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I brown small chunks of pork then add in sliced celery and chopped onions, sauteing until the veg are soft. Then I add cooked rice and stir it up good, adding enough soy sauce to color and season. Salt and pepper too, of course. Yum! Easy and good.



Not sure I have had it with pork, but have with chicken.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> This might kill chat. Especially at meal time, but I just came home to find that my sick tortoise that hasn't pooped in months has pooped.....everywhere!



Congrats! It is funny, when a shitty mess is something to celebrate.


----------



## tortdad

dang it. All this breakfast talk makes me remember that I left my breakfast at home.

Morning tort peeps


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> This app is a few hours behind! Hope everyone is well!
> Tomorrow my brother in law is going into surgery to remove a cyst from his spine! He is in so much pain he can't move or get up to get to the bathroom. The surgery only has like a 2% chance of relieving pain. He's close to 70 but very active.
> Please keep him in your prayers!



Only 2%? Poor odds, but here's hoping for the best.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 2% and still worth it? That must really hurt!! He will be in my thoughts



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Am sitting here in the car, with the delightful sound of rain falling on the roof.


----------



## Jacqui

I usually do not eat breakfast until after my first set of chores and TFO. Then it is currently a flavored bagel with butter.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff (husband) has been in Nebraska and only about 2.5 hours away for almost a day. He is currently in the dock waiting to be unloaded. So maybe in about five or six hours he will be home.


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> This app is a few hours behind! Hope everyone is well!
> Tomorrow my brother in law is going into surgery to remove a cyst from his spine! He is in so much pain he can't move or get up to get to the bathroom. The surgery only has like a 2% chance of relieving pain. He's close to 70 but very active.
> Please keep him in your prayers!




I'm almost positive the odds are way better than that. One thing I've learned since my accident is that doctors drastically underestimate your odds.

People are looking for a quick buck and are sue happy. Malpractice insurance rates are stupid high and the cost of student loans for medical school are even higher. Doctors pay out huge dollars towards these to things so to protect the rest of the money they make they underestimate odds.

The simple fact is if a doctor told him he'd most likely be back to normal and wasn't he would think his doc was a hack and sue. However, if you tell your patient the odds are low there expectations are low then after a successful surgery you are praising the living crap out of them (even if you were hoping for a better outcome than you got) because the doc was "so good he beat the odds".

They don't want to be sued so they set you up for failure just in case something doesn't work. If the odds were truly that low almost no surgeon would do it. If your telling me 20 doctors turned him away and he finely found one willing then I'd believe those odds but it's his normal doc then I say they're embellishing those odds to benefit themselves.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> This app is a few hours behind! Hope everyone is well!
> Tomorrow my brother in law is going into surgery to remove a cyst from his spine! He is in so much pain he can't move or get up to get to the bathroom. The surgery only has like a 2% chance of relieving pain. He's close to 70 but very active.
> Please keep him in your prayers!



So sorry to hear this. Fingers crossed that it helps relieve the pain.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Thanks! He is the pain in the a## uncle in the group but we love him when he's on his best behavior



Old people can get like that (I know from first hand experience!!).


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> What's this sorcery? Is that mac & cheese?


Yes, mac&cheese in a bread bowl! Heaven on earth!


----------



## JohnnyB65

meech008 said:


> Yogurt and granola bar for me. I usually eat my breakfast in my car. Your eggs and toast sound spectacular.


That was my second choice.


----------



## smarch

Some race shots from the weekend, I still don't have them all but here are some they have put up already

We had to carry a sandbag up a slope I couldn't even walk up on my own without resting. I made the worst face I could at the time for the camera since I was not putting on some stupid fake smile. Look how high on the mt I am! I climbed that all up and down over and over!



Fire jump, because I'm that awesome



Some views from the top


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> This app is a few hours behind! Hope everyone is well!
> Tomorrow my brother in law is going into surgery to remove a cyst from his spine! He is in so much pain he can't move or get up to get to the bathroom. The surgery only has like a 2% chance of relieving pain. He's close to 70 but very active.
> Please keep him in your prayers!


Sending good vibes.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Jacqui said:


> Am sitting here in the car, with the delightful sound of rain falling on the roof.


On please, you are tormenting me now. Oh I wish I were there


----------



## smarch

And now I'm at the beach on vacation, left the day after I came home from PA



This folks is my family....
Wouldn't trade them for the world


----------



## meech008

The power went out in the xray rooms. During an exam haha. Waiting for the generator to kick back in, so why not check TFO? 




Momof4 said:


> This app is a few hours behind! Hope everyone is well!
> Tomorrow my brother in law is going into surgery to remove a cyst from his spine! He is in so much pain he can't move or get up to get to the bathroom. The surgery only has like a 2% chance of relieving pain. He's close to 70 but very active.
> Please keep him in your prayers!



I've managed to sit in for a couple of those types of surgeries before. I've only been able to follow up with one patient but it helped that person a lot. Fingers crossed it helps the same for your brother in law!


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> And now I'm at the beach on vacation, left the day after I came home from PA
> View attachment 139177
> 
> 
> This folks is my family....
> Wouldn't trade them for the world
> View attachment 139178



Your brother has the right idea, creatures with blue blood are not to be trusted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> And now I'm at the beach on vacation, left the day after I came home from PA
> View attachment 139177
> 
> 
> This folks is my family....
> Wouldn't trade them for the world
> View attachment 139178


_Limulus _the horseshoe crab, amazing animals with a wonderfully long fossil record.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Your brother has the right idea, creatures with blue blood are not to be trusted.


I have blue blood.
Hmmmm.
Point taken.


----------



## Moozillion

leigti said:


> I just found out my cat Mini has lymphoma. She is only eight or nine years old. With steroid treatments they give her 3 to 4 months. I will do what I can to give her a good quality of life. And then when it is Time I will let her go peacefully.
> View attachment 139098


I'm so sorry to hear this! 
You are a FABULOUS cat-mom!!!


----------



## JohnnyB65

I got a flat tire and its the 10th time this year. My employer buys cheap tires,but I guess if they want to pay me each time to wait while it gets fixed that's OK too


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JohnnyB65 said:


> I got a flat tire and its the 10th time this year. My employer buys cheap tires,but I guess if they want to pay me each time to wait while it gets fixed that's OK too


Ten in a year?
I don't think I've had four in my life time.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I'm almost positive the odds are way better than that. One thing I've learned since my accident is that doctors drastically underestimate your odds.
> 
> People are looking for a quick buck and are sue happy. Malpractice insurance rates are stupid high and the cost of student loans for medical school are even higher. Doctors pay out huge dollars towards these to things so to protect the rest of the money they make they underestimate odds.
> 
> The simple fact is if a doctor told him he'd most likely be back to normal and wasn't he would think his doc was a hack and sue. However, if you tell your patient the odds are low there expectations are low then after a successful surgery you are praising the living crap out of them (even if you were hoping for a better outcome than you got) because the doc was "so good he beat the odds".
> 
> They don't want to be sued so they set you up for failure just in case something doesn't work. If the odds were truly that low almost no surgeon would do it. If your telling me 20 doctors turned him away and he finely found one willing then I'd believe those odds but it's his normal doc then I say they're embellishing those odds to benefit themselves.




That makes so much sense!!! 
He's in surgery now. It will take 5 hours or so. My sister in law is a wreck!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just got attacked by some kind of crane because I helped a baby get out of the road and into the grass. 
That's some motherly instinct!


----------



## JohnnyB65

ZEROPILOT said:


> Ten in a year?
> I don't think I've had four in my life time.


I do a lot of driving on back roads with sharp rocks and also illegal dumping on the roads


----------



## bouaboua

Hello TFO! ! ! !


----------



## Lyn W

leigti said:


> I just found out my cat Mini has lymphoma. She is only eight or nine years old. With steroid treatments they give her 3 to 4 months. I will do what I can to give her a good quality of life. And then when it is Time I will let her go peacefully.
> View attachment 139098


So very sorry to hear about Mini, it is very hard losing any pet. Take care.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello Lyn.


Hi Ed How's things? Terrific news about Bertha last night!


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have blue blood.
> Hmmmm.
> Point taken.



Not me, mine is red.


----------



## Jacqui

JohnnyB65 said:


> I got a flat tire and its the 10th time this year. My employer buys cheap tires,but I guess if they want to pay me each time to wait while it gets fixed that's OK too



So on the company car/truck?


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just got attacked by some kind of crane because I helped a baby get out of the road and into the grass.
> That's some motherly instinct!



You are a nice guy.


----------



## Jacqui

JohnnyB65 said:


> I do a lot of driving on back roads with sharp rocks and also illegal dumping on the roads



Any blow outs?


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon all (uk time) and probably good morning (us time)
Hope you are all well


----------



## Jacqui

I am paranoid right now, because my pickup has a smooth tire. Keep waiting for a flat or a blowout.


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Some race shots from the weekend, I still don't have them all but here are some they have put up already
> 
> We had to carry a sandbag up a slope I couldn't even walk up on my own without resting. I made the worst face I could at the time for the camera since I was not putting on some stupid fake smile. Look how high on the mt I am! I climbed that all up and down over and over!
> View attachment 139171
> 
> 
> Fire jump, because I'm that awesome
> View attachment 139172
> 
> 
> Some views from the top
> View attachment 139173
> 
> View attachment 139174
> 
> View attachment 139175
> 
> View attachment 139176



Wow! That's a lot of people participating in this event. You have a very full life. Not for me, though. I have a hard time just getting out of bed!!


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon all (uk time) and probably good morning
> (us time)
> Hope you are all well



Less then 15 minutes from 12, so close enough to afternoon here too. Good afternoon. Has school been good to you today?


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> That makes so much sense!!!
> He's in surgery now. It will take 5 hours or so. My sister in law is a wreck!


All good wishes to him and your family.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Jacqui said:


> Any blow outs?


Actually most are blowouts today was a nail


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Hello TFO! ! ! !
> 
> View attachment 139201



Hello, Steven! Hope your day is going good.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> Less then 15 minutes from 12, so close enough to afternoon here too. Good afternoon. Has school been good to you today?


Yes not too bad at all.
Took my class of leavers out for lunch to Pizza Hut (no mishaps this time!)
They had a great time but are feeling sad about leaving.
We spoil them so much they don't want to go!


----------



## JohnnyB65

Jacqui said:


> So on the company car/truck?


A large utility truck


----------



## Lyn W

How is your day Jacqui?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all! For some wonderful reason I've gotten about 9 blissful hours of sleep! When I woke, I had slept so long that even Baxter had left, leaving me alone in my bed. But again, I woke smiling from wonderful sleep!


----------



## Jacqui

Thinking I would never make it up that mountain, even without the sand...


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all! For some wonderful reason I've gotten about 9 blissful hours of sleep! When I woke, I had slept so long that even Baxter had left, leaving me alone in my bed. But again, I woke smiling from wonderful sleep!


Hi Ken, does you good now and then doesn't it?


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it's getting to be time to go check out the freezer to see what I want to cook for lunch. You all will have to try to get by without me for a while. See you about supper time.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it's getting to be time to go check out the freezer to see what I want to cook for lunch. You all will have to try to get by without me for a while. See you about supper time.


Have a good afternoon!


----------



## bouaboua

We will be just fine with Jacqui here!! ! ! !enjoy your lunch, then a nap, then a trip to all the torts pens, then .........................


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Hello TFO! ! ! !
> 
> View attachment 139201



Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> Yes not too bad at all.
> Took my class of leavers out for lunch to Pizza Hut (no mishaps this time!)
> They had a great time but are feeling sad about leaving.
> We spoil them so much they don't want to go!



lol glad no one wore the drinks.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> How is your day Jacqui?



My day is great. Just now going to have my Wednesday normal meal of hamburger and fries. I am being joined by this certain man...


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it's getting to be time to go check out the freezer to see what I want to cook for lunch. You all will have to try to get by without me for a while. See you about supper time.



Wish you were close and could join us.


----------



## JohnnyB65

I had a blowout 3 weeks ago on a steep mountain road with a 200ft drop on one side. I drove it to top where our building was and level ground. I found out later that everyone in the office watched me change it from the security cameras.
.Well I got to get back to work..


----------



## Jacqui

Do any of you ever use rutabagas? If so, in what?


----------



## Jacqui

JohnnyB65 said:


> I had a blowout 3 weeks ago on a steep mountain road with a 200ft drop on one side. I drove it to top where our building was and level ground. I found out later that everyone in the office watched me change it from the security cameras.
> .Well I got to get back to work..



lol that would have had it's moments.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> My day is great. Just now going to have my Wednesday normal meal of hamburger and fries. I am being joined by this certain man...


Glad he is home or almost home safely. Enjoy your lunch!


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> Glad he is home or almost home safely. Enjoy your lunch!



I am glad he is here too, even though he throws all normalcy out the window.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> I am glad he is here too, even though he throws all normalcy out the window.


Sometimes normality is over rated. Enjoy your time together and I hope all goes well for his med appointments.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Hi!


Hello Jacqui. How are you my Lady. 

Been busy all morning with the house chore and rearranging some flower pot in the back yard and around the outdoor enclosures. 

My wife is the director, I just listen.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Hello Jacqui. How are you my Lady.
> 
> Been busy all morning with the house chore and rearranging some flower pot in the back yard and around the outdoor enclosures.
> 
> My wife is the director, I just listen.



I wish I had some one to direct. I have a bunch of stuff that needs moved around.


----------



## bouaboua

I think she exhausted her quota for the day. 

Now I'm on the couch, waiting for the lunch to be serve.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello peeps


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Hello peeps





AZtortMom said:


> Hello peeps


Hello Noel! ! ! ! !


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> That makes so much sense!!!
> He's in surgery now. It will take 5 hours or so. My sister in law is a wreck!


 prayers for a speedy recovery. Hes going to be sore for a while.. you cant move any part of your body without moving your core back and stomach mussels. I swear even blinking hurts after back surgery!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hello peeps




Hi!!!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I think she exhausted her quota for the day.
> 
> Now I'm on the couch, waiting for the lunch to be serve.




What? How can YOU make lunch, if you are on the couch?


----------



## bouaboua

We will have something simple for lunch today. Lots leftover from yesterday. Beside we will have dinner with my daughter's family tonight in a Italian bistro.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> We will have something simple for lunch today. Lots leftover from yesterday. Beside we will have dinner with my daughter's family tonight in a Italian bistro.




Family time!  Sounds great!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> What? How can YOU make lunch, if you are on the couch?


Now days you can order from your phone and it will be delivered to your hou. se or your couch !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed How's things? Terrific news about Bertha last night!


Yes. A lot of positive things for once.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I sold my step daughters car to my neighbor for a discounted price after I bought her a new van to lug her kids around in...And for three days now, I've been called over to "fix" things on the car.


----------



## bouaboua

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Now days you can order from your phone and it will be delivered to your hou. se or your couch !


Very true. I done a lot that when I'm in China by myself.


----------



## spud's_mum

Just dropped my phone 
Luckily, it was in a case so no further damage/cracks.
Few, that was close


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Now days you can order from your phone and it will be delivered to your hou. se or your couch !



Not where I live.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> I sold my step daughters car to my neighbor for a discounted price after I bought her a new van to lug her kids around in...And for three days now, I've been called over to "fix" things on the car.



Sometimes best to sell to strangers and "as is"


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> Just dropped my phone
> Luckily, it was in a case so no further damage/cracks.
> Few, that was close



It is a pain to work with cracks in your screen. It caused me to delete a thread the other day. Bad mod.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> Sometimes best to sell to strangers and "as is"


I did.


----------



## tortdad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I did.


 Then stick to that and stop fixing it. They'll keep calling if you keep coming over and fixing it.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> I did.



Sometimes you need to either learn to say "no" or become my neighbor.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's a Corolla with good A/C that should be worth 3 grand sold for eleven hundred because it's all the money she had. 
Sob story. My loss is even more my loss.........


----------



## mike taylor

40 more minutes and day three down ! Two more to go !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night, All. 
I lost track of time in the COLD, DARK ROOM.
Gotta go.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thought I'd share a picture of my two great grandsons. They live in a small community about 45min. drive from here, and I don't get to see them very often. But they came to town yesterday. Here they are on my s.i.l.'s tractor:




Cyrus looks pretty loving, huh? Totally not so. He is very jealous of the new baby. I'm sure if there hadn't been a grown up hand keeping Cody in place Cyrus would have pushed him off the tractor!


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night, All.
> I lost track of time in the COLD, DARK ROOM.
> Gotta go.



Bye! See you tomorrow.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Thought I'd share a picture of my two great grandsons. They live in a small community about 45min. drive from here, and I don't get to see them very often. But they came to town yesterday. Here they are on my s.i.l.'s tractor:
> 
> View attachment 139214
> 
> 
> Cyrus looks pretty loving, huh? Totally not so. He is very jealous of the new baby. I'm sure if there hadn't been a grown up hand keeping Cody in place Cyrus would have pushed him off the tractor!



Isn't that what big brothers are suppose to do?  Very cute little ones.


----------



## spud's_mum

Yvonne G said:


> Thought I'd share a picture of my two great grandsons. They live in a small community about 45min. drive from here, and I don't get to see them very often. But they came to town yesterday. Here they are on my s.i.l.'s tractor:
> 
> View attachment 139214
> 
> 
> Cyrus looks pretty loving, huh? Totally not so. He is very jealous of the new baby. I'm sure if there hadn't been a grown up hand keeping Cody in place Cyrus would have pushed him off the tractor!


So cute! 
My brother would have pushed me even if there were adults lol!


----------



## dmmj

All decked out in turtle gear, except my undies. I LIKE TURTLES!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Thought I'd share a picture of my two great grandsons. They live in a small community about 45min. drive from here, and I don't get to see them very often. But they came to town yesterday. Here they are on my s.i.l.'s tractor:
> 
> View attachment 139214
> 
> 
> Cyrus looks pretty loving, huh? Totally not so. He is very jealous of the new baby. I'm sure if there hadn't been a grown up hand keeping Cody in place Cyrus would have pushed him off the tractor!


But still very cute.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> All decked out in turtle gear, except my undies. I LIKE TURTLES!



So you're all decked out except for undies? What do they call that now-a-days? Commando? Swingin'?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's a Corolla with good A/C that should be worth 3 grand sold for eleven hundred because it's all the money she had.
> Sob story. My loss is even more my loss.........


You're very kind Ed


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> So you're all decked out except for undies? What do they call that now-a-days? Commando? Swingin'?


I am wearing undies, gotta keep the boys under control. I do not I repeat do not have turtle underwear. A man can dream though


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

These guys are thick on my smoking porch. I may need to do some blossom trimming …


And the humming birds are becoming downright obnoxious. They fly on the porch then get mad because I'm here. The nerve of some birds, I mean really!


----------



## Lyn W

dmmj said:


> I am wearing undies, gotta keep the boys under control. I do not I repeat do not have turtle underwear. A man can dream though


I suppose it depends how big your tort is but his underwear may not fit you.


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> These guys are thick on my smoking porch. I may need to do some blossom trimming …
> View attachment 139226
> 
> And the humming birds are becoming downright obnoxious. They fly on the porch then get mad because I'm here. The nerve of some birds, I mean really!


A smokimg porch? Lah de dah, arent we fancy?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> A smokimg porch? Lah de dah, arent we fancy?


We have cats. Cigarette smoke, it seems is bad for cats lungs. So we've always smoked outside. Normally it rains so much one needs a cover of some sort.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> These guys are thick on my smoking porch. I may need to do some blossom trimming …
> View attachment 139226
> 
> And the humming birds are becoming downright obnoxious. They fly on the porch then get mad because I'm here. The nerve of some birds, I mean really!


AHHH! Danger danger!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Random picture of the day. One of my favorite shirts …


Get it red collar-Red Neck Rodeo


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Random picture of the day. One of my favorite shirts …
> View attachment 139231
> 
> Get it red collar-Red Neck Rodeo



For a second there, I thought you were channeling Big & Rich


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> For a second there, I thought you were channeling Big & Rich


Ummm. Who? Are they pop country?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummm. Who? Are they pop country?


Wait! I remember now! They did that akey breaky heart song, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Everyone is glued to NASA TV right now, right? Even those of you in other countries that don't have the channel can head over here and watch it with me!


----------



## JohnnyB65

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Everyone is glued to NASA TV right now, right? Even those of you in other countries that don't have the channel can head over here and watch it with me!


What, NASA TV!  I never heard of it. The boys at work were talking something about NASA this morning, but I try not to listen to them because its usually about video games. Although I remember one time there was a heated argument about which superhero would win a fight.  It was too much for me so I left. LOL


----------



## jaizei

JohnnyB65 said:


> What, NASA TV!  I never heard of it. The boys at work were talking something about NASA this morning, but I try not to listen to them because its usually about video games. Although I remember one time there was a heated argument about which superhero would win a fight.  It was too much for me so I left. LOL



The answer is Batman


----------



## JohnnyB65

jaizei said:


> The answer is Batman


LOL, well you got me.


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wait! I remember now! They did that akey breaky heart song, right?



Didn't Billy Ray Cyrus do that one? Or am I missing a joke? Probably the latter haha I'm not so quick on the uptake


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Everyone is glued to NASA TV right now, right? Even those of you in other countries that don't have the channel can head over here and watch it with me!


I'm from another country ( Bud land ) I know I'm welcome but not my ( rice ) beer


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> Didn't Billy Ray Cyrus do that one? Or am I missing a joke? Probably the latter haha I'm not so quick on the uptake



The joke is that Hipster_Ken can't tell the difference between the various "pop country" musicians.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I am wearing undies, gotta keep the boys under control. I do not I repeat do not have turtle underwear. A man can dream though



...but hopefully NOT snapping turtles!!


----------



## meech008

Yvonne G said:


> ...but hopefully NOT snapping turtles!!



I needed a smile today


----------



## mike taylor

You guys want to get pissed off ? Get on YouTube and watch cop watch videos .


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> You guys want to get pissed off ? Get on YouTube and watch cop watch videos .



"Indiana Wal-Mart fight"


----------



## Momof4

Good evening! 
Not a good day today. Our pool pump pretty much exploded and emptied about 1/2 the pool! 
Every time my husband goes to China something like this happens! 

So $1000 later it will be fixed Saturday. Thank goodness we can still use it because I'm making dinner for friends and the kids are swimming. I hope I don't get fined for using to much water!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JohnnyB65 said:


> What, NASA TV!  I never heard of it.


Here you go. In a nutshell here you go. A space craft (The New Horizons)
Was launched 10 yrs. ago I think on a mission to photograph in high resolution the surface of Pluto. Pluto is the final planet of our solar system. As in furthest out. Those pictures started coming in yesterday and being decompressed today for giving us the first images of the planet. It's been great fun. 

https://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/newhorizons/main/index.html


----------



## JohnnyB65

Thanks Cowboy Ken


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here you go. In a nutshell here you go. A space craft (The New Horizons)
> Was launched 10 yrs. ago I think on a mission to photograph in high resolution the surface of Pluto. Pluto is the final planet of our solar system. As in furthest out. Those pictures started coming in yesterday and being decompressed today for giving us the first images of the planet. It's been great fun.
> 
> https://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/newhorizons/main/index.html


Terrific pictures of Pluto, and Charon it's largest moon.
But Pluto's no longer a planet, it got devalued a while back.
What is interesting is evidence of geophysical activity in the last few million years.
So how did it keep a hot core for 4.5 billion years that far out and still have volcanic activity.
This blows out of the water what we thought we knew about planetary cooling, the pull of the moon and more.
Very exciting.


----------



## JohnnyB65

I just took a couple of Advil PMs in hopes of getting a good night’s sleep. I can only take them a couple of times a week or they stop working, but 4hrs sleep a night really takes a toll on me by mid-week. 

Well I guess I’m going to get ready for bed and hope I’m able to sleep until 3:30AM before I have to go to work. I can’t wait until I retire so I don’t have to do this anymore.


----------



## meech008

JohnnyB65 said:


> I just took a couple of Advil PMs in hopes of getting a good night’s sleep. I can only take them a couple of times a week or they stop working, but 4hrs sleep a night really takes a toll on me by mid-week.
> 
> Well I guess I’m going to get ready for bed and hope I’m able to sleep until 3:30AM before I have to go to work. I can’t wait until I retire so I don’t have to do this anymore.


Have you tried melatonin or magnesium? That can be pretty helpful.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> You guys want to get pissed off ? Get on YouTube and watch cop watch videos .


Or watch this instead


----------



## JohnnyB65

meech008 said:


> Have you tried melatonin or magnesium? That can be pretty helpful.


Not sure I've tried so many things, but I certainly can give it a shot.  Thanks


----------



## meech008

Your welcome! My other half suffers from insomnia and the melatonin helps him out a lot. I hope it does for you too!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wait! I remember now! They did that akey breaky heart song, right?



Nopers. That was Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good evening!
> Not a good day today. Our pool pump pretty much exploded and emptied about 1/2 the pool!
> Every time my husband goes to China something like this happens!
> 
> So $1000 later it will be fixed Saturday. Thank goodness we can still use it because I'm making dinner for friends and the kids are swimming. I hope I don't get fined for using to much water!



Not another water issue.


----------



## Jacqui

Seems we have a high percentage of sleep issue folks in this forum.


----------



## meech008

I've noticed more and more people with sleep troubles in the past year


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I blame much of this sleep issue on our love affair with our electronic devices. These things we can't live without keep our brain processing in areas that aren't conducive for sleep. I'm an easy sleeper. If there is an occurrence where it's hard to fall asleep, I try to turn off the vocal part of my brain and instead work at thinking in pictures. Your brain learns language. Pictures are easy.


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I blame much of this sleep issue on our love affair with our electronic devices. These things we can't live without keep our brain processing in areas that aren't conducive for sleep. I'm an easy sleeper. If there is an occurrence where it's hard to fall asleep, I try to turn off the vocal part of my brain and instead work at thinking in pictures. Your brain learns language. Pictures are easy.


It's so funny that you say that, because when I have troubles falling asleep I "daydream" in a sense. I picture different scenes and where I'd like to go and what I'd like to do. It helps immensely. 

You're also correct about the electronics. They did a study on it and ended up saying that you should sleep with your phone in another room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I always sleep well, in My Cold Dark Room, but I only need a few hours a night, 2 to 4, usually.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I always sleep well, in My Cold Dark Room, but I only need a few hours a night, 2 to 4, usually.


I'm not sure in would be able to function on only 2-3 hours of sleep regularly. I've done it on 4 but it was not enjoyable haha. I'm not a morning person on a full nights sleep let alone anything less than 6 hours.


----------



## Elohi

Apparently my autocorrect thinks "My soul is pretty Ricky." Hahaha


----------



## Elohi

It also once said, "I rand by the frog foot."


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm preparing to watch keyhole surgery on a gallop


----------



## Elohi

I'm headed to bed in a few. I had a busy day with very little sleep.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

How'd the swim meet and all go?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Sleep is not a simple thing sometimes. First you can looking to ya, talking at ya, whats it to you ya, when you see me a cool cat flip named sponge riding a tricycle and singing coke a cola commercials. And not having to ask yourself, Where was I when I really needed me? Sleep may be possible soon. I learned this in the 60s and it still holds true today.. ......i think.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How'd the swim meet and all go?


Swim meet went very well. The team was moved up a division so instead of my daughter competing against 11-14 yr olds, she ended up only competing with other 12 yr olds. She got two second place finishes out of ALL those kids in the division. She also got a 3rd and two 5th place finishes (relays). Her coaches want her in club. They are asking me to take her to club tryouts this Saturday. We will see how that all goes. The kid can swim, that's for sure.


----------



## Elohi

The party they had this morning turned it alright. They handed out the medals and ribbons for the divisionals meet. Then we went bowling.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm preparing to watch keyhole surgery on a gallop


What kind of sedation are they using and did they bag him? I gotta know Ken...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> What kind of sedation are they using and did they bag him? I gotta know Ken...


Looked like tubed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
After a restless 4 hours of trying to sleep, I'm back here at work.
My insomnia isn't caused by anything other than an old, confused Chihuahua.
Things could be worse.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## dmmj

Stupid idea of the year? A tastiest woman contest. Not only do I think it is dehrading (I am not that type usually) But it is dangerous as well. What are we coming to as a society? Seriously WTF?


----------



## JohnnyB65

Morning, I got about 4 to 5 hrs good sleep then wide awake until an hour before I had to get up. The last hour was the best, but not enough, Oh well I'll try again tonight meanwhile it will be 5hr energy drinks the rest or the day


----------



## tortdad

Morning peeps


----------



## JohnnyB65

Oops, didn't realize what time it was. Got to eat on the run


----------



## meech008

Morning ya'll!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning all. I've woken with a smile on my face. The sky has high clouds and a gentle breeze is in the air. I know these high clouds will burn off before noon but waking with a smile is good for my soul. (Take that all of you none morning people)!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning all. I've woken with a smile on my face. The sky has high clouds and a gentle breeze is in the air. I know these high clouds will burn off before noon but waking with a smile is good for my soul. (Take that all of you none morning people)!


Especially good night, Ken?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Life is difficult to say the least. For me to embrace it and drop armor is just good for my soul.


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Life is difficult to say the least. For me to embrace it and drop armor is just good for my soul.


Attitude is everything. I've only been creeping for a little while So I don't know everything going on in your life, if you've even shared it, but it's good to warm the soul sometimes  glad to see you woke up with a smile


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

meech008 said:


> don't know everything going on in your life, if you've even shared it,


If anything I may have shared too much. I've been handed some difficult interpersonal relationship downers. But a belief I've held for close to 40 yrs is the belief that the universe maintains a balance. And this belief has only been reinforced lately.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! That's a lot of people participating in this event. You have a very full life. Not for me, though. I have a hard time just getting out of bed!!


That I do, my life is better than I ever could have imagined. I figure I can be lazy or tired when I get older, I'll keep going now until my body gives... And will probably continue. I had quite some trouble getting out of bed... And down sets of stairs since that race until about yesterday.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Your brother has the right idea, creatures with blue blood are not to be trusted.


He was only making the face for the picture lol he's ... Photogenic in the strangest ways, ALWAYS a ridiculous face!


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> _Limulus _the horseshoe crab, amazing animals with a wonderfully long fossil record.


She wanted to take it home lol. I've picked up washed up horseshoes before but never seen one so big


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If anything I may have shared too much. I've been handed some difficult interpersonal relationship downers. But a belief I've held for close to 40 yrs is the belief that the universe maintains a balance. And this belief has only been reinforced lately.


Shared too much?
Not at all.
It's presumptuous of me perhaps, but I think it helped you a little to share.
I hope so.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's easy to share here because of the small chance that we'll ever meet. No need to feel worried about being judged.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## tortdad

Man my boss is Awesome. I know I've told you guys all the extra stuff my boss does to keep us happy but he just did it again. 

He asked me why I didn't leave to AZ with my family so I told him it was because they were going for 3 weeks and I couldn't take that much time off so I bought a plane ticket to fly out and join them for the last week of there trip. I have 15 days left of vacation time so technically I could but I can't be gone that long and wouldn't want to burn all my days up at once. 

I also told him I was afraid that my project would run long and I'd look like a total jerk for taking off when I was trying to close out a project. The dates of this vacation were set by when my mother in law could get off from her job, not mine. So I told him I was trying to balance my vacation time with my work schedule and ended up finishing my project on time so now I'm just here for 2 weeks before I can join my family. 

He said yeah having me gone for 3 weeks would hurt but theres no reason for me not to take 2 weeks. I told him my budget for this trip was already tight and I couldn't swing the additional funds for a last minute change to my ticket. He told me go book the flight and turn it in for reimbursement 

The original ticket was bought durning a 72 hour sale and only cost me $69 and was landing me in an airport almost 4 hours from home. My new flight lands me at the Tucson airport which is an hour from the MIL's house. Even with flying to a different airport and a last minute change the extra cost was only $205. I bought the ticket and printed the paperwork out and he handed me cash and said enjoy your 2 weeks. 

How awesome is that???!!!???


----------



## JohnnyB65

Dang I forgot my reading glasses. I hope I come across a store that sells them sometime today. I was at a Walmart last year in Colorado and they were on clearance for a dollar apiece so I bought ten of them. I have them scattered everywhere except when I need them


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So here is my shout out to those MIA if anyone can fill-in the blanks, it would be great!

Has anyone heard from DawnH? Extended family trip…have I missed a checking in?

Gillian hasn't been seen lately…ideas?

HeatherH checked in then out? New baby in the house and now gone?

Abdulla? Haven't seen him in chat lately?

Puffy? I know login issues but then what?

I'm sure there's more that I'm missing, these are just top of my head missings…anyone with details?


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Man my boss is Awesome. I know I've told you guys all the extra stuff my boss does to keep us happy but he just did it again.
> 
> He asked me why I didn't leave to AZ with my family so I told him it was because they were going for 3 weeks and I couldn't take that much time off so I bought a plane ticket to fly out and join them for the last week of there trip. I have 15 days left of vacation time so technically I could but I can't be gone that long and wouldn't want to burn all my days up at once.
> 
> I also told him I was afraid that my project would run long and I'd look like a total jerk for taking off when I was trying to close out a project. The dates of this vacation were set by when my mother in law could get off from her job, not mine. So I told him I was trying to balance my vacation time with my work schedule and ended up finishing my project on time so now I'm just here for 2 weeks before I can join my family.
> 
> He said yeah having me gone for 3 weeks would hurt but theres no reason for me not to take 2 weeks. I told him my budget for this trip was already tight and I couldn't swing the additional funds for a last minute change to my ticket. He told me go book the flight and turn it in for reimbursement
> 
> The original ticket was bought durning a 72 hour sale and only cost me $69 and was landing me in an airport almost 4 hours from home. My new flight lands me at the Tucson airport which is an hour from the MIL's house. Even with flying to a different airport and a last minute change the extra cost was only $205. I bought the ticket and printed the paperwork out and he handed me cash and said enjoy your 2 weeks.
> 
> How awesome is that???!!!???



I guess there are a few good people left on this earth after all. So you're going next week?


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> Stupid idea of the year? A tastiest woman contest. Not only do I think it is dehrading (I am not that type usually) But it is dangerous as well. What are we coming to as a society? Seriously WTF?


Wait what? Like exactly what I'm imagining it to be? That's kind of appalling.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So here is my shout out to those MIA if anyone can fill-in the blanks, it would be great!
> 
> Has anyone heard from DawnH? Extended family trip…have I missed a checking in?
> 
> Gillian hasn't been seen lately…ideas?
> 
> HeatherH checked in then out? New baby in the house and now gone?
> 
> Abdulla? Haven't seen him in chat lately?
> 
> I'm sure there's more that I'm missing, these are just top of my head missings…anyone with details?


Oh yay a list I'm not on this time... For real though I vanished from a group massaging thing I was a part of when I vanished from here too and the people in the message seriously thought I'd died  I now make it a point to pop by all my social medias so people know I'm alive


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Wait what? Like exactly what I'm imagining it to be? That's kind of appalling.


I'm so not going to be drawn into this


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Man my boss is Awesome. I know I've told you guys all the extra stuff my boss does to keep us happy but he just did it again.
> 
> He asked me why I didn't leave to AZ with my family so I told him it was because they were going for 3 weeks and I couldn't take that much time off so I bought a plane ticket to fly out and join them for the last week of there trip. I have 15 days left of vacation time so technically I could but I can't be gone that long and wouldn't want to burn all my days up at once.
> 
> I also told him I was afraid that my project would run long and I'd look like a total jerk for taking off when I was trying to close out a project. The dates of this vacation were set by when my mother in law could get off from her job, not mine. So I told him I was trying to balance my vacation time with my work schedule and ended up finishing my project on time so now I'm just here for 2 weeks before I can join my family.
> 
> He said yeah having me gone for 3 weeks would hurt but theres no reason for me not to take 2 weeks. I told him my budget for this trip was already tight and I couldn't swing the additional funds for a last minute change to my ticket. He told me go book the flight and turn it in for reimbursement
> 
> The original ticket was bought durning a 72 hour sale and only cost me $69 and was landing me in an airport almost 4 hours from home. My new flight lands me at the Tucson airport which is an hour from the MIL's house. Even with flying to a different airport and a last minute change the extra cost was only $205. I bought the ticket and printed the paperwork out and he handed me cash and said enjoy your 2 weeks.
> 
> How awesome is that???!!!???


Very.
You've told us about this chap before.
He's one in a million, that's for sure.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> How awesome is that???!!!???


Any openings? I'll email you my résumé.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So here is my shout out to those MIA if anyone can fill-in the blanks, it would be great!
> 
> Has anyone heard from DawnH? Extended family trip…have I missed a checking in?
> 
> Gillian hasn't been seen lately…ideas?
> 
> HeatherH checked in then out? New baby in the house and now gone?
> 
> Abdulla? Haven't seen him in chat lately?
> 
> Puffy? I know login issues but then what?
> 
> I'm sure there's more that I'm missing, these are just top of my head missings…anyone with details?


She loaded up the family in her Chevy truck and took off. I forget for how long, but she took a LOT of supplies!


----------



## Yvonne G

What about @puffy137 ? ...and @Yellow Turtle01 And @Jacqui ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> What about @puffy137 ? ...and @Yellow Turtle01 And @Jacqui ?


Jacqui was just here, wasn't she. 
Del I haven't heard or seen. Anyone do a P,M,?


----------



## Yvonne G

I doubt a PM would work if she's not coming on the Forum. I just sent her an email.


----------



## Elohi

I wish the app sent push notifications to devices. I never know when I have PM's unless I remember to go there and refresh. Facebook is really reliable with their messaging system and I get those notifications all the time. Instagram is hit or miss, but I don't get many direct messages there. Facebook in the other hand is more frequent that texting. A lot of friends and family use fb messenger more than actually texting me direct. Probably because they were already on fb and just tapped my name as opposed to backing out and going to to text.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm so not going to be drawn into this


Now a cupcake tasting contest, that I could get behind!
Or steak... Or cheese... Or pie... Actually just about any foods! 
It's my favorite time of the day right now! Lunch time!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

PM sent


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> I guess there are a few good people left on this earth after all. So you're going next week?


 Yep now I fly out after work next Tuesday. 
Wednesday is by birthday so now I get to spend it was family instead of home alone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Now a cupcake tasting contest, that I could get behind!
> Or steak... Or cheese... Or pie... Actually just about any foods!
> It's my favorite time of the day right now! Lunch time!


Did someone say cheese........?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

How's this for where I live? A man was getting his morning coffee at a convenience store when he was pushed aside by some other guy. Stepping back he quickly realized what was going on based on the black mask the guy was wearing. 
Well, this man wasn't just someone needing coffee. He was an eight year US Marine and a wrestler. He looked at the situation a jumped on the guy, pinning him to the ground until the police arrived! Then he insists on paying for his coffee.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, in case we don't see you during your vacation:





KEVIN!!​


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I doubt a PM would work if she's not coming on the Forum. I just sent her an email.


I get P.M. notices on my phone.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I get P.M. notices on my phone.



Oh...good to know. I'm a total ignoramus about cell phones.


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> I get P.M. notices on my phone.



The one good thing about the app


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But I ONLY use the app both iPhone & iPad I used to get notices then the update awhile back changed all that.


----------



## dmmj

smarch said:


> Wait what? Like exactly what I'm imagining it to be? That's kind of appalling.


Women wear shorts let mosquitos bite them, and count the bites. Seems wrong.


----------



## Elohi

jaizei said:


> The one good thing about the app


Yall get PM notifications from the TFO app? I don't and there isn't an option to do so. ??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> Women wear shorts let mosquitos bite them, and count the bites. Seems wrong.


I liked my version better …


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> Women wear shorts let mosquitos bite them, and count the bites. Seems wrong.


So definitely NOT what I was thinking. I'm gonna just leave for a while before my mind gets me in trouble


----------



## mike taylor

The newt has been missing also . He only post pictures of snakes then runs away . I think we screwed him up with the picture contest .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> So definitely NOT what I was thinking. my mind gets me in trouble


You and me both, sister, you and me both! But my mind always gets me into trouble …


----------



## Jacqui

*waves* Survived lunch with my sister. About the only thing going right today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well I'm off I think, to town. Ava ran out of dog food and for some reason expects more. Annnnd I've an epipen to pick up I believe. These bees aren't going anywhere and now I don't intend to either!!


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> Man my boss is Awesome. I know I've told you guys all the extra stuff my boss does to keep us happy but he just did it again.
> 
> He asked me why I didn't leave to AZ with my family so I told him it was because they were going for 3 weeks and I couldn't take that much time off so I bought a plane ticket to fly out and join them for the last week of there trip. I have 15 days left of vacation time so technically I could but I can't be gone that long and wouldn't want to burn all my days up at once.
> 
> I also told him I was afraid that my project would run long and I'd look like a total jerk for taking off when I was trying to close out a project. The dates of this vacation were set by when my mother in law could get off from her job, not mine. So I told him I was trying to balance my vacation time with my work schedule and ended up finishing my project on time so now I'm just here for 2 weeks before I can join my family.
> 
> He said yeah having me gone for 3 weeks would hurt but theres no reason for me not to take 2 weeks. I told him my budget for this trip was already tight and I couldn't swing the additional funds for a last minute change to my ticket. He told me go book the flight and turn it in for reimbursement
> 
> The original ticket was bought durning a 72 hour sale and only cost me $69 and was landing me in an airport almost 4 hours from home. My new flight lands me at the Tucson airport which is an hour from the MIL's house. Even with flying to a different airport and a last minute change the extra cost was only $205. I bought the ticket and printed the paperwork out and he handed me cash and said enjoy your 2 weeks.
> 
> How awesome is that???!!!???


I would not mind working for this guy too.

But on the other hand, you must be a good worker too, otherwise, no supervisor or boss would do this for a lousy or a so-so employee.


----------



## tortdad

bouaboua said:


> I would not mind working for this guy too.
> 
> But on the other hand, you must be a good worker too, otherwise, no supervisor or boss would do this for a lousy or a so-so employee.


 
I don't like to pat myself on the back but Im good at what I do. I just take pride in my work and make sure my customers stay happy and projects get done within budget which keeps the boss happy.


----------



## smarch

Fire jump pic race #2
I honestly was so delirious and dehydrated despite my best hydrating efforts, I only remember bits and pieces of this race. But this with a guy I'd been friends with on line and got to actually meet in person and run with, pretty awesome. And he stayed with slow me  that's what being a Spartan is all about


----------



## Jacqui

How neat to not only get to meet him, but to then run with him too.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well I'm off I think, to town. Ava ran out of dog food and for some reason expects more. Annnnd I've an epipen to pick up I believe. These bees aren't going anywhere and now I don't intend to either!!



Dogs are like that.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> Well, in case we don't see you during your vacation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KEVIN!!​


HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TORTDAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
What day?I should make a thread


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gosh guys... good to see you all... 


I know I've got pictures for you all, like Elmo's new enclosure 
Tomorrow! Got one of an adorable little male turtle painted I moved out the road today. 
WHAT EVER has been going on? Kevin's birthday? Vacations??

Jacqui's gone? But I see her 
Maybe puffy got locked out by her password again


----------



## bouaboua

Hello everyone. How is your day goes so far? It is hotter today weather wise. Tomorrow will be even worse.

For who like the hot weather, you can have it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm outside the pharmacy here in town. Now you've all read me moaning about our lack of water. Town has even asked the locals to voluntarily restrict their water usage, so here's the neon sign at the pharmacy


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Hello everyone. How is your day goes so far? It is hotter today weather wise. Tomorrow will be even worse.
> 
> For who like the hot weather, you can have it.


Hi boua! Back in the States? 
Wet and rainy here, I'll take it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm outside the pharmacy here in town. Now you've all read me moaning about our lack of water. Town has even asked the locals to voluntarily restrict their water usage, so here's the neon sign at the pharmacy
> View attachment 139387


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!
Now that's what i call conservation.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm outside the pharmacy here in town. Now you've all read me moaning about our lack of water. Town has even asked the locals to voluntarily restrict their water usage, so here's the neon sign at the pharmacy
> View attachment 139387


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!
> Now that's what i call conservation.


Hi.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi.


Hello, Yellow.
Long time, no see (much).
You well?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Yellow.
> Long time, no see (much).
> You well?


Much 
Very, thank you... 
How's Wifey? Tidgy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Much
> Very, thank you...
> How's Wifey? Tidgy?


Both splendiferous, thanks, wifey's just bought a new cooling tower and Tidgy's been taking a lot of showers and is now asleep, happy as can be.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!
> Now that's what i call conservation.


I like that it's the pharmacy …


----------



## JohnnyB65

My daughter had her work schedule changed again and she has the same schedule as her husband. That's a real bummer for me becàuse now I only see my wife 3 days a week. My wife watches the grandchildren and its at night starting before I get home. I don't like coming home to an empty house.


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> Yall get PM notifications from the TFO app? I don't and there isn't an option to do so. ??



It only does it sometimes. I think I've mentioned that the app is horrible. Y'all should make the switch to the browser version now before the app becomes defunct.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> How neat to not only get to meet him, but to then run with him too.


I actually wasn't going to do the second day (the shorter race) because the first one tested me so much mentally and physically, but I met him after the first day among other people while chilling with our post race beers (DO NOT I repeat do not drink your post race beer after a hard race and eating very little! Holy head spinning!) and he was like "I'll run with you, start together end together" and then I before I knew it I agreed and pushed my very tired self again!
And I usually feel weird about meeting people from the Internet. But race people are a little different.


----------



## spud's_mum

I try to make a thread and get this:


Any ideas why it how I can fix it?


----------



## jaizei

spudthetortoise said:


> I try to make a thread and get this:
> View attachment 139400
> 
> Any ideas why it how I can fix it?



Which forum are you trying to create a thread inn?


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I actually wasn't going to do the second day (the shorter race) because the first one tested me so much mentally and physically, but I met him after the first day among other people while chilling with our post race beers (DO NOT I repeat do not drink your post race beer after a hard race and eating very little! Holy head spinning!) and he was like "I'll run with you, start together end together" and then I before I knew it I agreed and pushed my very tired self again!
> And I usually feel weird about meeting people from the Internet. But race people are a little different.



Whens your next race?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wibble.


----------



## spud's_mum

jaizei said:


> Which forum are you trying to create a thread inn?


General discussion


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibble.


Hmmmm...I think I'll name my next tortoise Wibble!


----------



## bouaboua

Moozillion said:


> Hmmmm...I think I'll name my next tortoise Wibble!


Great idea! !!!!!

I will have a Wibble also soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hmmmm...I think I'll name my next tortoise Wibble!


Sorry, I was asking Spud's mum which forum she was trying to create a new thread on, but Cameron beat me to it.
So I changed my post to wibble.
Hi, Bea, i've mainly been in my Cold Dark Room, which you don't seem to have visited yet.
Hope you're well.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Whens your next race?


Next weekend I have one, but my next Spartan is Aug. 28-30th.


----------



## smarch

Mmmmm mud!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, I was asking Spud's mum which forum she was trying to create a new thread on, but Cameron beat me to it.
> So I changed my post to wibble.
> Hi, Bea, i've mainly been in my Cold Dark Room, which you don't seem to have visited yet.
> Hope you're well.


"Cold Dark Room"????????
Is that a thread somewhere?

I've been okay. Spending a lot of extra time and energy trying to manage an upsurge of anxiety at work. Once I decided to retire in October, half my brain jumped the gun and is already outta here!!!  I SO want out NNOWW!!!!!

On top of that, a very dear friend and spiritual mentor just found out her aggressive breast cancer has NOT responded to her chemotherapy, so she goes in for a mastectomy Monday. The mastectomy is the least of her worries: the rapidly enlarging cancer which is resistant to chemo is bad- VERY bad... . And she's only 46...

So I've been a bit preoccupied...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Moozillion said:


> "Cold Dark Room"????????
> Is that a thread somewhere?
> 
> I've been okay. Spending a lot of extra time and energy trying to manage an upsurge of anxiety at work. Once I decided to retire in October, half my brain jumped the gun and is already outta here!!!  I SO want out NNOWW!!!!!
> 
> On top of that, a very dear friend and spiritual mentor just found out her aggressive breast cancer has NOT responded to her chemotherapy, so she goes in for a mastectomy Monday. The mastectomy is the least of her worries: the rapidly enlarging cancer which is resistant to chemo is bad- VERY bad... . And she's only 46...
> 
> So I've been a bit preoccupied...


You and your mentor have my sympathy and support for what it's worth. I mean that from a good place inside of me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> "Cold Dark Room"????????
> Is that a thread somewhere?
> 
> I've been okay. Spending a lot of extra time and energy trying to manage an upsurge of anxiety at work. Once I decided to retire in October, half my brain jumped the gun and is already outta here!!!  I SO want out NNOWW!!!!!
> 
> On top of that, a very dear friend and spiritual mentor just found out her aggressive breast cancer has NOT responded to her chemotherapy, so she goes in for a mastectomy Monday. The mastectomy is the least of her worries: the rapidly enlarging cancer which is resistant to chemo is bad- VERY bad... . And she's only 46...
> 
> So I've been a bit preoccupied...


Oh dear, Bea, that's horrid.
46 is no sort of age nowadays.
Retirements good and October will be here before you know it.
I think you've found the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> It's so funny that you say that, because when I have troubles falling asleep I "daydream" in a sense. I picture different scenes and where I'd like to go and what I'd like to do. It helps immensely.
> 
> You're also correct about the electronics. They did a study on it and ended up saying that you should sleep with your phone in another room.


That will help your other half sleep but if your in the other room and still have your phone how will it help you?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> That will help your other half sleep but if your in the other room and still have your phone how will it help you?


Haha! I mean keep your phone in a separate room than yourself


----------



## Lyn W

bouaboua said:


> I would not mind working for this guy too.
> 
> But on the other hand, you must be a good worker too, otherwise, no supervisor or boss would do this for a lousy or a so-so employee.


What a great boss! I put in a claim for £59.75 to mine today, she gave me £60 .............. and wanted 25p change!
Want to swap?


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You and your mentor have my sympathy and support for what it's worth. I mean that from a good place inside of me.


Thanks, Ken- it always helps!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh dear, Bea, that's horrid.
> 46 is no sort of age nowadays.
> Retirements good and October will be here before you know it.
> I think you've found the Cold Dark Room.


Thanks, Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Thanks, Adam!


Pleasure.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning all. I've woken with a smile on my face. The sky has high clouds and a gentle breeze is in the air. I know these high clouds will burn off before noon but waking with a smile is good for my soul. (Take that all of you none morning people)!


You been listening to your body again Ken?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> You been listening to your body again Ken?


More my heart …


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> More my heart …


....probably talking much more sense! Glad you're smiling - whatever the reason!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> "Cold Dark Room"????????
> Is that a thread somewhere?
> 
> I've been okay. Spending a lot of extra time and energy trying to manage an upsurge of anxiety at work. Once I decided to retire in October, half my brain jumped the gun and is already outta here!!!  I SO want out NNOWW!!!!!
> 
> On top of that, a very dear friend and spiritual mentor just found out her aggressive breast cancer has NOT responded to her chemotherapy, so she goes in for a mastectomy Monday. The mastectomy is the least of her worries: the rapidly enlarging cancer which is resistant to chemo is bad- VERY bad... . And she's only 46...
> 
> So I've been a bit preoccupied...


It's so frustrating when you have to watch a friend going through all that and can't make it better. All good wishes to her and yourself, Bea.

I know what you mean about work I have been thinking of early retirement since my twenties  but even more so lately and thinking of going at Xmas. 
It is said you should work to live, not live to work- but that is easier said than done and I can't wait to have time for my life. Hopefully time will pass quickly for you Bea, and then you'll probably wonder how you ever had time to work!


----------



## jaizei

@Cowboy_Ken Srs business
http://time.com/3960421/seaweed-bacon-dulse-kale-super-food/


----------



## bouaboua

I think he will stay with the one from swine.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> @Cowboy_Ken Srs business
> http://time.com/3960421/seaweed-bacon-dulse-kale-super-food/


When I saw our local newscaster run off screen spitting it out and asking for water or anything to rinse his mouth I figured I had no real reason to try it. I'll stick with my birthday present


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> More my heart …


He's taking something in hand I betcha....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You and your mentor have my sympathy and support for what it's worth. I mean that from a good place inside of me.



You got a good place????


----------



## bouaboua

What's good for dinner in a hot summer evening??

We already went out last night.


----------



## meech008

We're having potato soup with cheddar and bacon. It's one of my favorites cold or hot weather.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Priceless! Got that Monica?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Priceless! Got that Monica?


Wait. What? Eh? What am I missing???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 139429


Quite right, Noel , bravo.


----------



## bouaboua

It will be at the mercy of my wife. She also out of idea. 

It will be even hotter tomorrow and with high humidity too. High humidity ? ? In northern Cal?


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> It will be at the mercy of my wife. She also out of idea.
> 
> It will be even hotter tomorrow and with high humidity too. High humidity ? ? In northern Cal?


Same here. Yuck


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Wait. What? Eh? What am I missing???


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> He's taking something in hand I betcha....


Please stop visualizing me like that Maggie. Makes me feel a little, “dirty"!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Same here. Yuck




this is what I've got coming


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 139436


Bacon is one of my favorite foods. Mmmmmmm Strips of pig belly.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Elohi said:


> Bacon is one of my favorite foods. Mmmmmmm Strips of pig belly.


OH great I have extra belly I don't know about pig !


----------



## Momof4

Just checking in! I don't have much to say these days. Just hanging out with the kiddos. They lectured me on how much time I spend on TFO. The nerve of them 
I get it though. I tell them to get of their devices and yet I'm always on mine! I deleted a few games and trying to cut back here! It can be so addictive! 
I still read but trying not to post much. Likes are quick and easy. 

Tonight they set up the tent all by themselves and they're camping out. 
Tomorrow is my yearly mammogram
So it always makes me melancholy since that's how I lost my mommy! 

I'm gonna pour a drink and hopefully come back in a few.


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Just checking in! I don't have much to say these days. Just hanging out with the kiddos. They lectured me on how much time I spend on TFO. The nerve of them
> I get it though. I tell them to get of their devices and yet I'm always on mine! I deleted a few games and trying to cut back here! It can be so addictive!
> I still read but trying not to post much. Likes are quick and easy.
> 
> Tonight they set up the tent all by themselves and they're camping out.
> Tomorrow is my yearly mammogram
> So it always makes me melancholy since that's how I lost my mommy!
> 
> I'm gonna pour a drink and hopefully come back in a few.


I give out free exams


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Just checking in! I don't have much to say these days. Just hanging out with the kiddos. They lectured me on how much time I spend on TFO. The nerve of them
> I get it though. I tell them to get of their devices and yet I'm always on mine! I deleted a few games and trying to cut back here! It can be so addictive!
> I still read but trying not to post much. Likes are quick and easy.
> 
> Tonight they set up the tent all by themselves and they're camping out.
> Tomorrow is my yearly mammogram
> So it always makes me melancholy since that's how I lost my mommy!
> 
> I'm gonna pour a drink and hopefully come back in a few.


Hope you have a good summer, Kathy.
Stay in touch.
*B*est wishes for tomorrow.


----------



## bouaboua

Good night! 

Time for me to hit the sack. Sweet dream everyone! ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning


----------



## meech008

Morning ya'll!


----------



## mike taylor

It's Friday! 8 hours to beer time !


----------



## tortdad

Howdy shelled fish lovers


----------



## smarch

So I've been tracking my heart rate for over a year now, almost as long as I've been running, and I've seen my resting heart rate start from around 100 which I guess is pretty poor, to now being around 70... Dropped 30 beats a minute in a year!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning! 
Slept in the tent with the kids!


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> So I've been tracking my heart rate for over a year now, almost as long as I've been running, and I've seen my resting heart rate start from around 100 which I guess is pretty poor, to now being around 70... Dropped 30 beats a minute in a year!



Awesome!!!


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> So I've been tracking my heart rate for over a year now, almost as long as I've been running, and I've seen my resting heart rate start from around 100 which I guess is pretty poor, to now being around 70... Dropped 30 beats a minute in a year!


 That's fantastic! Keep working at it because you've still got a little room for improvement. A good health goal will be 60 or less. 

I've got a naturally low rate at 65bpm and I am by no means in shape (unless you count round as a shape). When I was younger and still working manual labor as a construction worker I could hold a conversation and still have 45bpm.


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> So I've been tracking my heart rate for over a year now, almost as long as I've been running, and I've seen my resting heart rate start from around 100 which I guess is pretty poor, to now being around 70... Dropped 30 beats a minute in a year!


 We all see how far you've come in the last year, you're doing great!


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> That's fantastic! Keep working at it because you've still got a little room for improvement. A good health goal will be 60 or less.
> 
> I've got a naturally low rate at 65bpm and I am by no means in shape (unless you count round as a shape). When I was younger and still working manual labor as a construction worker I could hold a conversation and still have 45bpm.


Round is totally a shape! Lol. 
My real goal is 45/40 but 50 as short term mostly just because it's half my original.

Also last night a running friend told me about a race I think you'd appreciate where you roll a wheel of cheese down a large hill and chase it trying to catch it. I thought he was joking at first but it's a real thing, i must do this race!


----------



## smarch

Coworker: any interesting plans for this weekend? ( knowing I live a live a pretty interesting life with my races and stuff)
Me: yup, I'm sleeping!

It's been a long week!


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Coworker: any interesting plans for this weekend? ( knowing I live a live a pretty interesting life with my races and stuff)
> Me: yup, I'm sleeping!
> 
> It's been a long week!




Boo


----------



## jaizei




----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Boo


I'll go roll around a mud puddle at home and take pictures, does this better suit you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Round is totally a shape! Lol.
> My real goal is 45/40 but 50 as short term mostly just because it's half my original.
> 
> Also last night a running friend told me about a race I think you'd appreciate where you roll a wheel of cheese down a large hill and chase it trying to catch it. I thought he was joking at first but it's a real thing, i must do this race!


Cheesee!!!
We do cheese rolling In England.
Great fun, but rather dangerous..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> I'll go roll around a mud puddle at home and take pictures, does this better suit you?


Yep.


----------



## Yvonne G

Top o the marnin' to ya!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all.


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> I'll go roll around a mud puddle at home and take pictures, does this better suit you?


 Bring a "friend" and yes, it suits me just fine 

Bonus points if you can incorporate some jello


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Has everyone seen in the news the story of the local 16 yr. old girl, (local to me), who hiked her way out of the mountains after a plane crash that took her grandparents lives?


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Has everyone seen in the news the story of the local 16 yr. old girl, (local to me), who hiked her way out of the mountains after a plane crash that took her grandparents lived?


Yes, I saw it. It was amazing she made it out. But it is terrible because she watch them die and that will probably haunt her for ever.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Likely survivor guilt will haunt her you are correct. But the strength this girl demonstrated is beyond words.


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Has everyone seen in the news the story of the local 16 yr. old girl, (local to me), who hiked her way out of the mountains after a plane crash that took her grandparents lived?


 I just googled it...


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheesee!!!
> We do cheese rolling In England.
> Great fun, but rather dangerous..


I can imagine it now: 
Traveler and racer Sarah March had been killed in a tragic yet hilarious accident involving chasing a wheel of cheese down a hill. In lieu of flowers the family requests cheese donations be made to the homeless. 

Just how I want to go


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> I can imagine it now:
> Traveler and racer Sarah March had been killed in a tragic yet hilarious accident involving chasing a wheel of cheese down a hill. In lieu of flowers the family requests cheese donations be made to the homeless.
> 
> Just how I want to go


Ha de ha, that would be a good way to go.
But cheese donations to me please.


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha, that would be a good way to go.
> But cheese donations to me please.


But what about fellow cheese enthusiasts that are disadvantaged and can't get cheese!? Those poor souls need their cheese!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> But what about fellow cheese enthusiasts that are disadvantaged and can't get cheese!? Those poor souls need their cheese!


You have a point.
But I don't care.
i'm greedy and selfish when it comes to cheese.
"Let them eat cake".


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO ! ! ! !

Happy Friday! ! ! ! !


----------



## jaizei

if I had to die by cheese, I think I'd choose drowning in a cheese fountain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> if I had to die by cheese, I think I'd choose drowning in a cheese fountain.


Oh, heavens!
I'm off back to My Cold Dark Room.


----------



## bouaboua

jaizei said:


> if I had to die by cheese, I think I'd choose drowning in a cheese fountain.


There is a better way~~~~




cheese need temperature to melt. So cheese fountain will be a horrible way to die. The way above are much better! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> There is a better way~~~~
> 
> View attachment 139480
> 
> 
> cheese need temperature to melt. So cheese fountain will be a horrible way to die. The way above are much better! !


Nope, still horrid stuff.


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> There is a better way~~~~
> 
> View attachment 139480
> 
> 
> cheese need temperature to melt. So cheese fountain will be a horrible way to die. The way above are much better! !


Is that a bath of mac&Cheese!?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

But the best way !


TFO have a great day !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Is that a bath of mac&Cheese!?


Some nasty processed Kraft stuff, I think.


----------



## bouaboua

smarch said:


> Is that a bath of mac&Cheese!?


Yes. I think so......

You can stuff yourself to death with it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Yes. I think so......
> 
> You can stuff yourself to death with it.


I'd just throw up.


----------



## bouaboua

Looks like a nice day for us. Good to be Friday.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! ! !

Happy to see you "wave"～～


----------



## bouaboua

Someone from the East coast are having lunch already....And we just waking up! ! !

Looks like we have coffee and sunshine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning, Noel.
Hiii!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Really I've no idea why there're so many honey bees on the smoking porch!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Steve
Hi Adam


----------



## mike taylor

It's FRIDAY ! Hello weekend ! Going to ride my Harley to the beach . Then sit on the sea wall and watch all the people and smile . Because I don't have to work . Hells yeah FRIDAY !


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO ! ! ! !
> 
> Happy Friday! ! ! ! !



Happy Friday, indeed! I'm waiting to hear back from a vet who can come do an X-Ray of SO's front leg. The vet is booked up for a week and a half, but they're trying to squeeze me in. Hopefully this afternoon. When big tortoises don't move, their indoor plumbing shuts down. It can be a very big problem for them. And SO hasn't ventured out of the shed now in about a week. (The picture you saw of the mud hole was about a month old) At first I left him alone hoping he'd get hungry or thirsty and come out. He did come out a time or two, but when he realized he couldn't support himself on his front leg, he went back inside. So I've been feeding and watering him in the shed.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> if I had to die by cheese, I think I'd choose drowning in a cheese fountain.



I'm not that fond of cheese, but I DO like baby swiss on a sandwich.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Friday, indeed! I'm waiting to hear back from a vet who can come do an X-Ray of SO's front leg. The vet is booked up for a week and a half, but they're trying to squeeze me in. Hopefully this afternoon. When big tortoises don't move, their indoor plumbing shuts down. It can be a very big problem for them. And SO hasn't ventured out of the shed now in about a week. (The picture you saw of the mud hole was about a month old) At first I left him alone hoping he'd get hungry or thirsty and come out. He did come out a time or two, but when he realized he couldn't support himself on his front leg, he went back inside. So I've been feeding and watering him in the shed.



I hope SO just need time to recover. Best wishes to him and you. Keep us updated.


----------



## Jacqui

Good day to all of you!


----------



## Jacqui

So SO never got better yet


----------



## bouaboua

I'm not the cheese person also. I never order the cheese burger. Or even on my pasta. 

Pizza, is the only exception.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good day to all of you!


Good Afternoon my Lady! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> There is a better way~~~~
> 
> View attachment 139480
> 
> 
> cheese need temperature to melt. So cheese fountain will be a horrible way to die. The way above are much better! !



That looks like a horrible way to spend any time.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> It's FRIDAY ! Hello weekend ! Going to ride my Harley to the beach . Then sit on the sea wall and watch all the people and smile . Because I don't have to work . Hells yeah FRIDAY !



Another short work week?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'm not the cheese person also. I never order the cheese burger. Or even on my pasta.
> 
> Pizza, is the only exception.



No cheese on my hamburger, but yes to having it on just about any other meal that has meat in it.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Afternoon my Lady! ! !



Hi! How is life in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Jacqui

I snuck into town to do some things, wile Jeff is sleeping off his mouth hurt from having six teeth pulled this am.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Hi! How is life in your neck of the woods?


Very good indeed.........

I still in my PJ at 10:30 this morning.....................


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Very good indeed.........
> 
> I still in my PJ at 10:30 this morning.....................



Boy you are really relaxing and spoiling yourself today, huh?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I snuck into town to do some things, wile Jeff is sleeping off his mouth hurt from having six teeth pulled this am.




One for each teeth pulled....Poor Jeff. What will replace those teeth? implant??


----------



## Jacqui

Hopefully next year there will be money for dentures


----------



## Jacqui

Those were his last teeth. lol


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Those were his last teeth. lol


 So is just eating baby food for a year?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> So is just eating baby food for a year?



He may be a baby at times, but no, there are plenty of adult foods to eat.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Another short work week?


Short work week nope . I'm talking about this weekend . Tonight the wife and I are riding to the Harley shop . They are having a bike show and BBQ .


----------



## bouaboua

Bike show and BBQ. 

Mmmmm.......Sounds fun! ! !


----------



## Moozillion

bouaboua said:


> What's good for dinner in a hot summer evening??
> 
> We already went out last night.


Have you tried gazpacho or ceviche?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not that fond of cheese, but I DO like baby swiss on a sandwich.


Not fond of cheese?
This statement does not compute.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> I'm not the cheese person also. I never order the cheese burger. Or even on my pasta.
> 
> Pizza, is the only exception.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> No cheese on my hamburger, but yes to having it on just about any other meal that has meat in it.


----------



## bouaboua

Moozillion said:


> Have you tried gazpacho or ceviche?


Cerviche, Yes..... and I like it. but not gazpacho. 

Let me look up see what it is? 

Thank you for the suggestion


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I snuck into town to do some things, wile Jeff is sleeping off his mouth hurt from having six teeth pulled this am.




Did he do ok?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Short work week nope . I'm talking about this weekend . Tonight the wife and I are riding to the Harley shop . They are having a bike show and BBQ .



I would like the BBQ part.


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> Have you tried gazpacho or ceviche?



I have never heard of either.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Did he do ok?



He is still alive to tell the story, so yes.


----------



## bouaboua

ceviche is cold raw fish, or shrimp that marinaded in some juice of lime, chilli, salt.

I had that every Friday for lunch while I was in Mexico.


----------



## dmmj

Pssssst men do you want super male vitality and vigor… ? Just eat the peni of larger msmmals.... Come on it is not weird at all. Not one bit.


----------



## spud's_mum

Hey all, 
How are ya?


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> I have never heard of either.


They're both cold soups.
Ceviche is seafood soup- although the chopped seafood starts out raw, it marinates in lime and/or lemon juice, and the citric acid in the juice "cooks" the seafood. There are other things added too, of course- there are many different recipes!

Gazpacho is a cold soup of tomatoes, onions, usually bell peppers and fragrant herbs. It, too, has lots of different recipes.
Neither soup requires that you turn on the stove!!!


----------



## dmmj

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheesee!!!
> We do cheese rolling In England.
> Great fun, but rather dangerous..


How do you roll flat cheese slices? And for what purpose? And they call americans crazy? Cuckoo cuckoo


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> They're both cold soups.
> Ceviche is seafood soup- although the chopped seafood starts out raw, it marinates in lime and/or lemon juice, and the citric acid in the juice "cooks" the seafood. There are other things added too, of course- there are many different recipes!
> 
> Gazpacho is a cold soup of tomatoes, onions, usually bell peppers and fragrant herbs. It, too, has lots of different recipes.
> Neither soup requires that you turn on the stove!!!



They do sound kinda good.


----------



## Jacqui

How much does one of those big cheese wheels weigh?


----------



## Jacqui

I love summer for the fact that you can snack on yummy baby tomatoes. Really hungry for a bacon/tomato sandwich.


----------



## dmmj

This forum is full of crazies
Tiggy rolls cheese, smarch has an unnatural love of mud. I fear I am the only sane one here. Is that not right harvey?


----------



## dmmj

Harvey?


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> Harvey?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> This forum is full of crazies
> Tiggy rolls cheese, smarch has an unnatural love of mud. I fear I am the only sane one here. Is that not right harvey?



Pot calling kettle black?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> View attachment 139536



Thinking this thread is going into the can..


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Or taking a very strange turn.


----------



## jaizei

I just hope some of you get it.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Just checking in! I don't have much to say these days. Just hanging out with the kiddos. They lectured me on how much time I spend on TFO. The nerve of them
> I get it though. I tell them to get of their devices and yet I'm always on mine! I deleted a few games and trying to cut back here! It can be so addictive!
> I still read but trying not to post much. Likes are quick and easy.
> 
> Tonight they set up the tent all by themselves and they're camping out.
> Tomorrow is my yearly mammogram
> So it always makes me melancholy since that's how I lost my mommy!
> 
> I'm gonna pour a drink and hopefully come back in a few.


All good wishes for results


----------



## Lyn W

tortdad said:


> Howdy shelled fish lovers


Whelkome!


----------



## Elohi

Hey guys, how is it going this evening?


----------



## Lyn W

dmmj said:


> How do you roll flat cheese slices? And for what purpose? And they call americans crazy? Cuckoo cuckoo


We use those for the throwing contests like Frisbees


----------



## Lyn W

dmmj said:


> Harvey?


The imaginary rabbit?


----------



## dmmj

Lyn W said:


> The imaginary rabbit?


Quiet harvey is talking. You are correct harvey


----------



## Lyn W

Elohi said:


> Hey guys, how is it going this evening?


Hi
Seems pretty quiet here at the moment
Are you feeling better?


----------



## Lyn W

Today is the anniversary of the day that I was adopted by Lola!
A whole year and in spite of less than perfect husbandry - touch wood - he is growing and thriving!
Thank you to everyone here for their advice and support.


----------



## Elohi

Lyn W said:


> Hi
> Seems pretty quiet here at the moment
> Are you feeling better?


On and off, I'm better. Still struggling with neck pain. 

I have to suck it up because my middle kiddo, the swimmer, had try outs tomorrow morning for the big city team. It's a tough try out too, especially for someone so new to competitive swim.


----------



## Lyn W

Elohi said:


> On and off, I'm better. Still struggling with neck pain.
> 
> I have to suck it up because my middle kiddo, the swimmer, had try outs tomorrow morning for the big city team. It's a tough try out too, especially for someone so new to competitive swim.


Mums don't have time to be ill, but take care with it.
Good luck for the try outs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> How do you roll flat cheese slices? And for what purpose? And they call americans crazy? Cuckoo cuckoo


Some call some Americans crazy. Wibble! Wibble!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I hope SO just need time to recover. Best wishes to him and you. Keep us updated.



The vet MIGHT be coming tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> How much does one of those big cheese wheels weigh?


Wheels of cheese can be of any weight, but the one's used in the famous Cooper's Hill cheese rolling contest are 9lb.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> The vet MIGHT be coming tomorrow.


Finger crossed. all 10 of them.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> The vet MIGHT be coming tomorrow.


Hoping they can sort his leg out for him asap


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Meanwhile in an effort to keep Portland weird, this happens to be the 9 th annual “SourBeerfest"
Read about it here. I so couldn't make this up. 
http://pdxpipeline.com/monthly-even...-portland-sour-beer-festival-belmont-station/


----------



## bouaboua

Are you going to attend?? sour beer??


----------



## Yvonne G

As you all know, I don't have a cell phone. So now my land line phone is not charging. It reads "charge for 7 hours" and just flashes when I sit it on the base. I've taken emory paper to the contacts, but it just doesn't make the connection. Yesterday I ordered a new phone from Amazon, but it's not here yet, and when it does get here, I'll have to charge it for 8 hours or so before I can use it. One doesn't realize how much one depends upon their phone until one doesn't have the use of it anymore. Even so, it's just not worth the monthly fee for me to get a cell phone that I don't use.

I still have a really old phone in the kitchen that doesn't have caller I.D. or anything like that, so when the vet calls me tomorrow if I'm in the house, I'll still be able to take his call.

I'm a fossil.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> Are you going to attend?? sour beer??


 Boua, are you back in the states for a while?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> As you all know, I don't have a cell phone. So now my land line phone is not charging. It reads "charge for 7 hours" and just flashes when I sit it on the base. I've taken emory paper to the contacts, but it just doesn't make the connection. Yesterday I ordered a new phone from Amazon, but it's not here yet, and when it does get here, I'll have to charge it for 8 hours or so before I can use it. One doesn't realize how much one depends upon their phone until one doesn't have the use of it anymore. Even so, it's just not worth the monthly fee for me to get a cell phone that I don't use.
> 
> I still have a really old phone in the kitchen that doesn't have caller I.D. or anything like that, so when the vet calls me tomorrow if I'm in the house, I'll still be able to take his call.
> 
> I'm a fossil.


Nah, cell phone bills are almost ridiculous... 
You could get a tracfone? How much do you use your phone to call? You buy 'minutes' for a tracfone, (25min for 25$) and you could get a flip phone


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I'm watching Woman in Gold. It's very interesting


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nah, cell phone bills are almost ridiculous...
> You could get a tracfone? How much do you use your phone to call? You buy 'minutes' for a tracfone, (25min for 25$) and you could get a flip phone




Do they have Tracfones that you just buy minutes? I have a Tracfone that I never use that I have to buy service days for as well as minutes.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> As you all know, I don't have a cell phone. So now my land line phone is not charging. It reads "charge for 7 hours" and just flashes when I sit it on the base. I've taken emory paper to the contacts, but it just doesn't make the connection. Yesterday I ordered a new phone from Amazon, but it's not here yet, and when it does get here, I'll have to charge it for 8 hours or so before I can use it. One doesn't realize how much one depends upon their phone until one doesn't have the use of it anymore. Even so, it's just not worth the monthly fee for me to get a cell phone that I don't use.
> 
> I still have a really old phone in the kitchen that doesn't have caller I.D. or anything like that, so when the vet calls me tomorrow if I'm in the house, I'll still be able to take his call.
> 
> I'm a fossil.


I was also the last person I know to buy a smart phone and I've got to tell you that soon after getting one, I'm not sure how I ever lived without it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Something I just don't like at all. Something fantastic takes place and the rest of the day so doesn't measure up to it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Chocolate ice cream coming up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> As you all know, I don't have a cell phone. So now my land line phone is not charging. It reads "charge for 7 hours" and just flashes when I sit it on the base. I've taken emory paper to the contacts, but it just doesn't make the connection. Yesterday I ordered a new phone from Amazon, but it's not here yet, and when it does get here, I'll have to charge it for 8 hours or so before I can use it. One doesn't realize how much one depends upon their phone until one doesn't have the use of it anymore. Even so, it's just not worth the monthly fee for me to get a cell phone that I don't use.
> 
> I still have a really old phone in the kitchen that doesn't have caller I.D. or anything like that, so when the vet calls me tomorrow if I'm in the house, I'll still be able to take his call.
> 
> I'm a fossil.


Fossil's are cool.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I dig chicks


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I dig chicks


And the older ones are smarter !


----------



## leigti

Hello. It has not been a good week for pets around my house. Tonight I got home and my dog had licked chewed a hot spot and little holes in her left groin and leg area. Took her to the vet and they think she also tore her ACL on that leg. She has hip dysplasia Andrea arthritis throughout her body so the poor dog doesn't have a leg to stand on tonight. She doesn't want to put that leg down. Of course this all happened after hours so there's the $150 fee on top of the regular vet bill. My animals never get sick or injured 8 to 5. She's now on increased pain meds, antibiotics, and a spray to keep her from chewing on that area anymore and to decrease the inflammation and treat the wounds. She hates the funnel they have on her head. Here she is looking pitiful.


I had to carry her up my front stairs, thank God she's not a St. Bernard


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Hello. It has not been a good week for pets around my house. Tonight I got home and my dog had licked chewed a hot spot and little holes in her left groin and leg area. Took her to the vet and they think she also tore her ACL on that leg. She has hip dysplasia Andrea arthritis throughout her body so the poor dog doesn't have a leg to stand on tonight. She doesn't want to put that leg down. Of course this all happened after hours so there's the $150 fee on top of the regular vet bill. My animals never get sick or injured 8 to 5. She's now on increased pain meds, antibiotics, and a spray to keep her from chewing on that area anymore and to decrease the inflammation and treat the wounds. She hates the funnel they have on her head. Here she is looking pitiful.
> View attachment 139609
> 
> I had to carry her up my front stairs, thank God she's not a St. Bernard


Poor doggie.
And poor you.
She does look rather sad.
Hope feels better soon.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poor doggie.
> And poor you.
> She does look rather sad.
> Hope feels better soon.


Thanks. Yeah, I have just about hit the end of my rope. I don't do well when my animals are sick or hurt.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Thanks. Yeah, I have just about hit the end of my rope. I don't do well when my animals are sick or hurt.


Me neither.
It's ghastly.


----------



## Momof4

Poor thing! Hopefully that cone will help her wounds heal! 
They do look pitiful in those things, don't they


----------



## leigti

They definitely do, she keeps running into things. Or she gets caught into tight of a space. Her leg won't let her turn around or walk backwards. So I keep blocking off places and she's not very happy about it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I don't like when I have to wear the cone either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I don't like when I have to wear the cone either.


i so nearly said that!
So should have.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I don't like when I have to wear the cone either.


Well, I guess if you have to wear the cone to keep from licking your self then I really don't want to know anymore about it.


----------



## leigti

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was also the last person I know to buy a smart phone and I've got to tell you that soon after getting one, I'm not sure how I ever lived without it.


Totally agree. I never understood what the big deal is. Now if I leave it at home when I go to work I feel lost all day without it. That is sort of pitiful I know.


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Friday, indeed! I'm waiting to hear back from a vet who can come do an X-Ray of SO's front leg. The vet is booked up for a week and a half, but they're trying to squeeze me in. Hopefully this afternoon. When big tortoises don't move, their indoor plumbing shuts down. It can be a very big problem for them. And SO hasn't ventured out of the shed now in about a week. (The picture you saw of the mud hole was about a month old) At first I left him alone hoping he'd get hungry or thirsty and come out. He did come out a time or two, but when he realized he couldn't support himself on his front leg, he went back inside. So I've been feeding and watering him in the shed.


I'm sorry to hear about your tortoise. I'm not having a good pet week either. I hope it's nothing serious. I haven't been following this thread very closely lately so I might have missed if you talked about this before. Please keep us updated on how it goes.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Newt. How's it goin?


----------



## Abdulla6169

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hey there. How are ya?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hello.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey there. How are ya?


Im doing well.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


I haven't herd from you in a while . I last Hurd you were moving ?


----------



## Momof4

Good morning coming from my not enough sleep scratchy voice.
Packing up and heading out to a soccer tournament for my son soon! 
Way to early for me!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Good morning coming from my not enough sleep scratchy voice.
> Packing up and heading out to a soccer tournament for my son soon!
> Way to early for me!


Good luck to his team!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning coming from my not enough sleep scratchy voice.
> Packing up and heading out to a soccer tournament for my son soon!
> Way to early for me!


Morning, Kathy.
hope your son plays well an has some fun.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO......

May everyone have a dandy day. and SO will get his X ray picture taking and result a good news. Bob also.


----------



## tortdad

My snuggle buddy TAZ

Shhhhh, don't tell the wife I let him on the bed.


----------



## Yvonne G

erm...I believe she's going to know, when she comes home and he automatically jumps up there at night.

I have to stay in the house today to listen for the phone. I'm expecting the vet to call. So I guess today is housework day. UGH! I hate housework. My house is neat and picked up, however, it's VERY dirty!! I think what I'm going to do today is find a place for everything and put it all away. That way it will be easy to dust and vacuum without having to move anything. I gave my sister all my turtle and tortoise figurines a couple years ago, so no dusting in that area.

What do all of you have planned for today? I know Kathy is going to some sort of sport function. I imagine Sarah will be playing in the mud. Kevin is enjoying his time alone with the dog. Steven is probably sitting around in his jammies while Irene takes care of all the animals. Jacqui is outside because that's what she loves. We haven't heard from Mike in a while, so I don't know what on earth he'll do today. Monica will more than likely be doing something with the kids. I know what Delaney WON'T be doing. She won't be working on our cartoon pictures. She seems to have let that drop by the wayside. Little Nicky Poo will be trying hard to stay off the Forum. I've tried to come up with all the rest of you, however, all this thinking has made smoke come out my ears, so I have to let it go for now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here is part of the explanation for why I like real country and not pop country music …

not to random, right?


----------



## Yvonne G

...oh, and how could I have forgotten Ken - Ken is going to be drinking sour beer today!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here is part of the explanation for why I like real country and not pop country music …
> View attachment 139642
> not to random, right?


Does Taylor Swift count as real country music?


Jk.... I listen to country sometimes. I prefer Pop music.


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Does Taylor Swift count as real country music?
> 
> 
> Jk.... I listen to country sometimes. I prefer Pop music.


How are you AbdullaAli??


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> ...oh, and how could I have forgotten Ken - Ken is going to be drinking sour beer today!


Are you Ken???

sour beer.....


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> How are you AbdullaAli??


Oh, I'm feeling great. How are you Steven?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> As you all know, I don't have a cell phone. So now my land line phone is not charging. It reads "charge for 7 hours" and just flashes when I sit it on the base. I've taken emory paper to the contacts, but it just doesn't make the connection. Yesterday I ordered a new phone from Amazon, but it's not here yet, and when it does get here, I'll have to charge it for 8 hours or so before I can use it. One doesn't realize how much one depends upon their phone until one doesn't have the use of it anymore. Even so, it's just not worth the monthly fee for me to get a cell phone that I don't use.
> 
> I still have a really old phone in the kitchen that doesn't have caller I.D. or anything like that, so when the vet calls me tomorrow if I'm in the house, I'll still be able to take his call.
> 
> I'm a fossil.


It could just be that your rechargeable batteries in the phone need replacing.


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Oh, I'm feeling great. How are you Steven?


I'm well. Enjoy my weekend by doing nothing. Hahahaha


----------



## bouaboua

Lyn W said:


> It could just be that your rechargeable batteries in the phone need replacing.


Those batteries pack are not cheap, it goes from $29.99 and up to $40 some dollar. I replaced one before, but failed to recharge after just about one year. So a replacement set with two phone made by Philips at $49.99 sounds a good solution.


----------



## Lyn W

bouaboua said:


> Those batteries pack are not cheap, it goes from $29.99 and up to $40 some dollar. I replaced one before, but failed to recharge after just about one year. So a replacement set with two phone made by Philips at $49.99 sounds a good solution.


You're right Steven it is not easy to find the right sort of batteries either, depends what they are - Ni Cad or NiMh etc


----------



## JohnnyB65

I’m Sooo excited! It is supposed to rain anytime now and I have already felt a few sprinkles. 

I set about 15 buckets around the yard and 4 large plastic garbage cans under some gutters I installed to collect water from my roofs. I have never tried the buckets before and only thought of it this morning so it will be interesting to see how much they actually collect.


----------



## AZtortMom

Howdy friends


----------



## bouaboua

JohnnyB65 said:


> I’m Sooo excited! It is supposed to rain anytime now and I have already felt a few sprinkles.
> 
> I set about 15 buckets around the yard and 4 large plastic garbage cans under some gutters I installed to collect water from my roofs. I have never tried the buckets before and only thought of it this morning so it will be interesting to see how much they actually collect.


I have similar setup also. My mother in-law use collected water to water all her garden for couple days after the rain. 

California are terrible this year. I like to save every drop also. May what Dolores still have can produce something for you.


----------



## Momof4

In our local small paper I read that our city which is kinda small dumped 500,000 gallons of clean drinking water because we conserved too much and it would cost to much to truck it back to our reservoir and retreat! There are some angry people!!

Still at the soccer field for our 2nd game and it has pour with lightning and thunder all morning!! We have been delayed because of the lightning! It was scary!


----------



## JohnnyB65

I just remembered that had 3 more garbage cans that I use for recycling and put them out to collect as much water as I can from my garage roof. I need to put in a gutter as soon as I can for that side of the roof.

So my wife and I were running around the street in the rain getting soaked and having a ball. Some of the neighbors came out to join us but most were just looking at us like we are crazy from inside their windows. LOL

We started to get a little cold after getting soaked and decide to come in especially after we heard lighting.


----------



## mike taylor

AbdullaAli said:


> Does Taylor Swift count as real country music?
> 
> 
> Jk.... I listen to country sometimes. I prefer Pop music.


Hells no !


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> View attachment 139632
> 
> My snuggle buddy TAZ
> 
> Shhhhh, don't tell the wife I let him on the bed.


I'm telling !


----------



## JohnnyB65

Momof4 said:


> In our local small paper I read that our city which is kinda small dumped 500,000 gallons of clean drinking water because we conserved too much and it would cost to much to truck it back to our reservoir and retreat! There are some angry people!!


I would be upset about that myself. I have read a lot about water mains in Los Angles breaking and flooding streets. I wish I had a large pump truck to collect as much of that as I could and I don’t know why nobody else has thought of it.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I'm telling !


I sent you a text about my midgets. Can I bring the gang Monday after work.


----------



## mike taylor

Yes you can .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Are you Ken???
> 
> sour beer.....


No way! In my world, sour beer is beer that has yet to finish the brewing process. These guys are making beer with a “hint" of Granny Smith apples? I've no idea…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> In our local small paper I read that our city which is kinda small dumped 500,000 gallons of clean drinking water because we conserved too much and it would cost to much to truck it back to our reservoir and retreat! There are some angry people!!
> 
> Still at the soccer field for our 2nd game and it has pour with lightning and thunder all morning!! We have been delayed because of the lightning! It was scary!


They say it'll cost too much now, but what about when people start buying buying bottled water to flush their toilets? That will certainly be expensive.


----------



## JohnnyB65

My tortoise is also enjoying rain. It doesn’t seem to bother him while he’s eating.


----------



## Elohi

Try outs went well. We find out what team she will be on soon. 




And the leopard eggs are coming right along.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Yes you can .


What kind of beer should I bring with them


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> What kind of beer should I bring with them


COLD


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Those batteries pack are not cheap, it goes from $29.99 and up to $40 some dollar. I replaced one before, but failed to recharge after just about one year. So a replacement set with two phone made by Philips at $49.99 sounds a good solution.



Yeah. When I bought the phone many years ago, it was actually two phones and two charge stations. I never used the second one and eventually put it away. So when the one I do use started acting up I brought out the other phone and charged it up. It only lasted about a week and now both phones won't charge. I figured at $39.95 I could get a new phone and not have to worry about batteries for a while.


----------



## Yvonne G

JohnnyB65 said:


> I’m Sooo excited! It is supposed to rain anytime now and I have already felt a few sprinkles.
> 
> I set about 15 buckets around the yard and 4 large plastic garbage cans under some gutters I installed to collect water from my roofs. I have never tried the buckets before and only thought of it this morning so it will be interesting to see how much they actually collect.



Oh man...you're setting it up for failure. You know, of course, that now you're prepared it's only going to sprinkle.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some call some Americans crazy. Wibble! Wibble!


What's that famous quote about "...mad dogs and Englishmen..."?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> What's that famous quote about "...mad dogs and Englishmen..."?


".....go out in the midday sun."
Quite right to.
I do while everybody else here sleeps.


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> What kind of beer should I bring with them


Dude you don't have to bring anything .


----------



## tortdad

Did some work for my mom today. Painted the ceiling after the drywall patch was done. 



Then decided... What the hell, might as well paint a few more things.




Crap!!! Forgot the paint can was on top of the ladder and moved the ladder. I wanted to clean a few drip marks on the floor under the ladder. That was my stupid moment of the week.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man...you're setting it up for failure. You know, of course, that now you're prepared it's only going to sprinkle.


I was only able to collect 50 gals even with my best efforts on such short notice. I could have gotten more if I had used a tarp with a hole in the center of it, but it probably isn't worth the effort.


----------



## tortdad

I don't even know where to start with this mess.


----------



## Lyn W

tortdad said:


> I don't even know where to start with this mess.


Paint it all white then no one will notice.

Got some sand handy for the floor?


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> Did some work for my mom today. Painted the ceiling after the drywall patch was done.
> View attachment 139719
> 
> 
> Then decided... What the hell, might as well paint a few more things.
> 
> View attachment 139720
> 
> 
> Crap!!! Forgot the paint can was on top of the ladder and moved the ladder. I wanted to clean a few drip marks on the floor under the ladder. That was my stupid moment of the week.


Oh man! That sucks. That is probably something I would do. Did you get to it fast enough to get it off the wood cabinet?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've come to town and I see this…


Hopefully it's just equipment and not structure …


----------



## leigti

That is not good.


----------



## JohnnyB65

tortdad said:


> I don't even know where to start with this mess.


That reminds me of a time when my wife and I were painting. The walls were 12 ft high and I had to use a long extension on the roller so i had the paint tray on the floor. We were moving right along when my wife stepped in the tray splashing paint everywhere.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I don't even know where to start with this mess.



From the top down 
Oh man, that really sucks!! I guess a complete remodel is in order!


----------



## Lyn W

JohnnyB65 said:


> That reminds me of a time when my wife and I were painting. The walls were 12 ft high and I had to use a long extension on the roller so i had the paint tray on the floor. we were moving right along when my wife stepped in the tray splashing paint every where.


I am a very messy painter too and switched to using trays of solid paint in an attempt to save myself a cleaning job.
I stood on a ladder and all was going well until suddenly I heard a flobby, schlurpy sound and looked down to see that the block of paint had slid out of the tray all the way down the ladder and the front of me and what was left was just a blob on the floor.
Back to the tins!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've come to town and I see this…
> View attachment 139724
> 
> Hopefully it's just equipment and not structure …



wild fire??


----------



## tortdad

The photos look way better than it does in person but it's better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm not heading over to find out. I'm sitting at a outdoor cafe over the creek in town. Looks like the smoke has been knocked down.


----------



## Lyn W

tortdad said:


> The photos look way better than it does in person but it's better than I thought it would be.
> View attachment 139730
> 
> View attachment 139731


Great job!


----------



## JohnnyB65

OMG we have a down pour and I have already filled 6 garbage cans full of water. I’m heading out to buy more.


----------



## leigti

Please send some of that water up here. We are dry as a bone. Not quite as bad as California but getting there fast.


----------



## Momof4

We got a ton too! We were going to get rain barrels but thought the rains were over for now! I'm jealous you captured so much rain!!


----------



## tortdad

I'm so pissed off at my wife right now I'm not even going to call her back because if info I just might tell her not to come home from vacation. 

They're in Arizona and my wife's brother is a tattoo "artist". He's not very good because he's just learning. Melissa said she was going to let my 16 year old step daughter get a small tattoo while there were there and I told he I thought that was a horrible idea but was pretty much told to mind my own business, her kid her decision. I told my wife to not let her get it somewhere she'll regret latter, to get a small heart on her foot or something. 

Nope..... She let her get a huge one that take up half her rib cage. I don't even know what to do, out marriage has been in the tank for a while and her lack of judgement pissed me off more than anything. I'm seriously thinking of flying out there just to get my two kids and coming back home.


----------



## leigti

Wow. That's too bad that your wife let her do that. But it is her kid as you put it. Now if one of your kids comes home with a tattoo then I think you have a right to go ballistic, at least a little bit. I don't have kids so I know nothing, but my parents were divorced and I have a stepsister so that gives me a little insight. We were all basically teenagers whatever parents got together so there was no issues with one trying to tell the other person's kid what to do. I'm sure they will both regret it soon enough.


----------



## bouaboua

leigti said:


> Please send some of that water up here. We are dry as a bone. Not quite as bad as California but getting there fast.


We need it also. Just a inch will be nice.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Momof4 said:


> We got a ton too! We were going to get rain barrels but thought the rains were over for now! I'm jealous you captured so much rain!!


I just got back from Walmart with six 33 gal trash cans. I bought the cheap ones and I hope they’ll be able to hold the water without bursting at the seams. The rain has started to slow, but may pick up again I hope.

I lost a lot of water from everything overflowing, but I think I have enough for my vegetable garden to last 2 months. I have a small garden this year because of the drought.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm sorry Kevin . But I agree with you . If she lives in your house that you bust your *** paying for you should have a say . Do you feed and keep a roof over her head ? Does her real dad do anything with them or for them ? It take a big man to take other kids in and care for them as you would your own kid . She needs to quit being friend mom and start being mom .


----------



## JohnnyB65

tortdad said:


> I'm so pissed off at my wife right now I'm not even going to call her back because if info I just might tell her not to come home from vacation.
> 
> They're in Arizona and my wife's brother is a tattoo "artist". He's not very good because he's just learning. Melissa said she was going to let my 16 year old step daughter get a small tattoo while there were there and I told he I thought that was a horrible idea but was pretty much told to mind my own business, her kid her decision. I told my wife to not let her get it somewhere she'll regret latter, to get a small heart on her foot or something.
> 
> Nope..... She let her get a huge one that take up half her rib cage. I don't even know what to do, out marriage has been in the tank for a while and her lack of judgement pissed me off more than anything. I'm seriously thinking of flying out there just to get my two kids and coming back home.


I would be pretty pissed as well. I got a bad tattoo when I was in the army and have always regretted it. Not only was it bad but I'm a different person than the 18 year kid I was back then and now it is totally inappropriate. Your daughter is going to change as well and will regret it.


----------



## meech008

Evening everyone!


----------



## meech008

tortdad said:


> I'm so pissed off at my wife right now I'm not even going to call her back because if info I just might tell her not to come home from vacation.
> 
> They're in Arizona and my wife's brother is a tattoo "artist". He's not very good because he's just learning. Melissa said she was going to let my 16 year old step daughter get a small tattoo while there were there and I told he I thought that was a horrible idea but was pretty much told to mind my own business, her kid her decision. I told my wife to not let her get it somewhere she'll regret latter, to get a small heart on her foot or something.
> 
> Nope..... She let her get a huge one that take up half her rib cage. I don't even know what to do, out marriage has been in the tank for a while and her lack of judgement pissed me off more than anything. I'm seriously thinking of flying out there just to get my two kids and coming back home.


She's going to regret that decision. There's a reason they make you wait until you're a legal adult. I'm not sure she's going to like that tattoo when she's 30


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Talk about tattoo regrets I've got none, unlike you count the two eyes tattooed on the…







I'll stop now.


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Talk about tattoo regrets I've got none, unlike you count the two eyes tattooed on the…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stop now.


Lol. I have 2 and plan to get more but I'm also 25. Maybe she wont, and I hope she doesn't but I know so many people that do regret them. And I bet those two eyes HURT


----------



## leigti

My dad got a tattoo when he was in the Navy in Vietnam. But heck, he was at war. That's just about what it would take for me to get one.


----------



## meech008

leigti said:


> My dad got a tattoo when he was in the Navy in Vietnam. But heck, he was at war. That's just about what it would take for me to get one.


My mom was LIVID when I told her I got mine, and I was 21 and living on my own haha. I bet his tattoo is interesting! I love older tattoo's


----------



## leigti

meech008 said:


> My mom was LIVID when I told her I got mine, and I was 21 and living on my own haha. I bet his tattoo is interesting! I love older tattoo's


I don't even remember what it is. I think it was some sort of Navy theme. Which would make sense. My sister has lots of tattoos. Including a giant one across her chest. She doesn't regret them. But she does have the common courtesy to keep them covered in certain situations. My cousins were worried she was going to show up to my grandma's funeral with her tattoos all showing. She has more respect than that. I don't understand why people would want a tattoo where it cannot be covered up. I guess that's the difference between someone who likes tattoos and someone who doesn't.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That 16 yr old gal that survived the plane crash up here that took her grandparents, she's catching flak from cold hearted SOB's that are saying she isn't showing proper remorse, in the public interviews that have been taking place. She now is having to defend a very private emotional lose to the public. All I can say is bring on global warming. Everyone isolate yourselves in your cars from the rest of humanity, dehumanizing all others and bring it on down!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyB65

I've been looking for someone to cover up my tattoo from the Army, but I'm really having a difficult time finding someone that I trust. I would also like to get another one on my forearm to hid some scars.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That 16 yr old gal that survived the plane crash up here that took her grandparents, she's catching flak from cold hearted SOB's that are saying she isn't showing proper remorse, in the public interviews that have been taking place. She now is having to defend a very private emotional lose to the public. All I can say is bring on global warming. Everyone isolate yourselves in your cars from the rest of humanity, dehumanizing all others and bring it on down!!!!!


There is no right way to mourn. She's probably in shock, and just because somebody doesn't want to share their deepest feelings in the middle of a freaking TV camera doesn't mean they are a bad person. With Facebook etc. there's no such thing as privacy. People share everything with everybody. Very sad actually. They should leave her the hell alone she's been through enough.


----------



## leigti

JohnnyB65 said:


> I've been looking for someone to cover up my tattoo from the Army, but I'm really having a difficult time finding someone that I trust. I would also like to get another one on my forearm to hid some scars.


Getting them covered is really expensive.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That 16 yr old gal that survived the plane crash up here that took her grandparents, she's catching flak from cold hearted SOB's that are saying she isn't showing proper remorse, in the public interviews that have been taking place. She now is having to defend a very private emotional lose to the public. All I can say is bring on global warming. Everyone isolate yourselves in your cars from the rest of humanity, dehumanizing all others and bring it on down!!!!!


I don't like to criticize, but I had the same feeling. I'm wondering if she may still be in shock. Everyone thought the same thing of me when my parents died and it was almost a month before it hit me.


----------



## meech008

leigti said:


> I don't even remember what it is. I think it was some sort of Navy theme. Which would make sense. My sister has lots of tattoos. Including a giant one across her chest. She doesn't regret them. But she does have the common courtesy to keep them covered in certain situations. My cousins were worried she was going to show up to my grandma's funeral with her tattoos all showing. She has more respect than that. I don't understand why people would want a tattoo where it cannot be covered up. I guess that's the difference between someone who likes tattoos and someone who doesn't.


I love tattoos. I've seen some really breathtaking ones. There's one tattoo artist in the area that specializes in tattoos for breast cancer survivors that have had a mastectomy. Personally, I have no plans to get tattoos that can not be covered up because the job market is tough where I'm at and companies can afford to be picky. I'd rather be able to cover up and not get turned down for a job because I don't look professional in their eyes. I don't have any problem with uncovered tattoos but it's hard to have them I think.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> There is no right way to mourn. She's probably in shock, and just because somebody doesn't want to share their deepest feelings in the middle of a freaking TV camera doesn't mean they are a bad person. With Facebook etc. there's no such thing as privacy. People share everything with everybody. Very sad actually. They should leave her the hell alone she's been through enough.


Pretty much what I saw her say. It's appalling that she even has to say she's mourning in private and that its her business.


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That 16 yr old gal that survived the plane crash up here that took her grandparents, she's catching flak from cold hearted SOB's that are saying she isn't showing proper remorse, in the public interviews that have been taking place. She now is having to defend a very private emotional lose to the public. All I can say is bring on global warming. Everyone isolate yourselves in your cars from the rest of humanity, dehumanizing all others and bring it on down!!!!!


That's terrible. She's handling it the best way she can.


----------



## leigti

Sometimes traumatic situations don't hate you for a while. Unfortunately it will hit her eventually.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I'm so pissed off at my wife right now I'm not even going to call her back because if info I just might tell her not to come home from vacation.
> 
> They're in Arizona and my wife's brother is a tattoo "artist". He's not very good because he's just learning. Melissa said she was going to let my 16 year old step daughter get a small tattoo while there were there and I told he I thought that was a horrible idea but was pretty much told to mind my own business, her kid her decision. I told my wife to not let her get it somewhere she'll regret latter, to get a small heart on her foot or something.
> 
> Nope..... She let her get a huge one that take up half her rib cage. I don't even know what to do, out marriage has been in the tank for a while and her lack of judgement pissed me off more than anything. I'm seriously thinking of flying out there just to get my two kids and coming back home.



I completely agree with you Kevin!
It sounds like you are not being respected at all. I don't care if she's a step daughter! You take care of her as your own. 
This isn't about tattoos! I'm sure your not against them. It's the under age, and disrespect that is wrong here. 
I just deleted some of what I wrote because I didn't want to lecture. 
I really hope you two can work it out.


----------



## AmRoKo

tortdad said:


> I'm so pissed off at my wife right now I'm not even going to call her back because if info I just might tell her not to come home from vacation.
> 
> They're in Arizona and my wife's brother is a tattoo "artist". He's not very good because he's just learning. Melissa said she was going to let my 16 year old step daughter get a small tattoo while there were there and I told he I thought that was a horrible idea but was pretty much told to mind my own business, *her kid her decision*. I told my wife to not let her get it somewhere she'll regret latter, to get a small heart on her foot or something.
> 
> Nope..... She let her get a huge one that take up half her rib cage. I don't even know what to do, out marriage has been in the tank for a while and her lack of judgement pissed me off more than anything. I'm seriously thinking of flying out there just to get my two kids and coming back home.



The day she decided to marry you, the 16 year old also became your kid as well, whether your wife likes it or not, you do indeed have an authority there, your wife fails to accept and enforce that though. I would be outraged if my significant other pushed me to the side like that.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That 16 yr old gal that survived the plane crash up here that took her grandparents, she's catching flak from cold hearted SOB's that are saying she isn't showing proper remorse, in the public interviews that have been taking place. She now is having to defend a very private emotional lose to the public. All I can say is bring on global warming. Everyone isolate yourselves in your cars from the rest of humanity, dehumanizing all others and bring it on down!!!!!




I'm sure her Dr put her on some kind of meds to calm her. 
Many parents who lose a child seem calm doing interviews but they are usually on some type of meds and then people judge them! 
I don't cry around family but will ball my eyes out in private.


----------



## meech008

Momof4 said:


> I don't cry around family but will ball my eyes out in private.


I'm the opposite lol. I can hold it in when I'm in private, but the moment I'm upset and someone tries to ask me about it, I lose it. M sure she is medicated though. That was a traumatic experience.


----------



## AmRoKo

People mourn differently, some it hits them instantly, others it hits them at a later time. I have had both experiences in mourning, sometimes the mourning would last only a few hours and I would be fine, then a week later I mourned again.


----------



## JohnnyB65

meech008 said:


> I love tattoos. I've seen some really breathtaking ones. There's one tattoo artist in the area that specializes in tattoos for breast cancer survivors that have had a mastectomy. Personally, I have no plans to get tattoos that can not be covered up because the job market is tough where I'm at and companies can afford to be picky. I'd rather be able to cover up and not get turned down for a job because I don't look professional in their eyes. I don't have any problem with uncovered tattoos but it's hard to have them I think.


Talking about jobs, it’s not just about tattoos. I’ve been growing a beard this year for the 2015 Reno Santa Crawl and I’m getting a lot of criticism from my employer. I have to admit that it is growing faster than I thought, but I’ve wanted to do this for years and this year is the first time I’ll have the chance. I plan to shave it off after Christmas anyway.


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> Does Taylor Swift count as real country music?
> 
> 
> Jk.... I listen to country sometimes. I prefer Pop music.



She's better than country.


----------



## meech008

My husband has a really thick beard and gets a lot of criticism from work, I'm sure he feels your pain haha. Keep your beard if you want, I think that as long as it's neat and trimmed it should be acceptable. They have some really nice creams and stuff for beards now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> She's better than country.


Vomiting violently on all fours in the corner…


----------



## Elohi

This must be poop on Monica day or something. I probably should just go to bed and try again tomorrow. Today just hasn't gone well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> This must be poop on Monica day or something. I probably should just go to bed and try again tomorrow. Today just hasn't gone well.


Hey! What am I, chopped LIVER?


----------



## meech008

Elohi said:


> This must be poop on Monica day or something. I probably should just go to bed and try again tomorrow. Today just hasn't gone well.


I'm sorry you had a bad day :-(


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've cooked up my dinner


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey! What am I, chopped LIVER?



Lol. It really has been a rather crappy day. 

I've been taking muscle relaxers for my stupid neck and I think those are making me moody because I am terribly blue today. You already know of one issue I had today but unfortunately there were others. :0/


----------



## Elohi

Your dinner looks yummy.


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've cooked up my dinner
> View attachment 139759


I don't know what that is but it looks DELICIOUS


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Lol. It really has been a rather crappy day.
> 
> I've been taking muscle relaxers for my stupid neck and I think those are making me moody because I am terribly blue today. :0/


When I was taking those for the pinched nerve in my back, I had to stop because they were messing me up. And normally I'd be okay with feeling something close to the effects of a “trendy chemical amusement aid"


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When I was taking those for the pinched nerve in my back, I had to stop because they were messing me up. And normally I'd be okay with feeling something close to the effects of a “trendy chemical amusement aid"


I'm on a really small dose and they are helping but they are also not helping because this down I the dumps mood sucks.


----------



## Momof4

meech008 said:


> I'm the opposite lol. I can hold it in when I'm in private, but the moment I'm upset and someone tries to ask me about it, I lose it. M sure she is medicated though. That was a traumatic experience.



You know what, I will cry if someone, especially my husband asks me if I'm ok. I can't even remember the last time I cried. I never really do so I can't remember.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

meech008 said:


> I don't know what that is but it looks DELICIOUS


Homemade chili some long grain brown rice and a fried egg. Maybe I went overboard on the cheese…


----------



## parrotlady

Ok, I can go with the brown rice, chili, and cheese but I am not so sure about the fried egg?


----------



## meech008

Momof4 said:


> You know what, I will cry if someone, especially my husband asks me if I'm ok. I can't even remember the last time I cried. I never really do so I can't remember.


I don't really cry either. I tend to get weirdly numb and clean my house.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

parrotlady said:


> Ok, I can go with the brown rice, chili, and cheese but I am not so sure about the fried egg?


It's an elaboration on the breakfast of beans and eggs.


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Homemade chili some long grain brown rice and a fried egg. Maybe I went overboard on the cheese…


It looks amazing. I have been craving eggs so much lately and that just looks like it hit the spot man.


----------



## mike taylor

Why do people have parties then turn up the radio so loud you can't even talk to your guest? It's one thing when you have a band playing live music . I know if it's too loud you're too old . My Spanish friends across the street are partying pretty hard right now . The loud bass is making me crazy ! BOOMboomBOOMboom same bas line over and over . I play drums and I just can't understand the same back beat over and over .


----------



## JohnnyB65

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've cooked up my dinner
> View attachment 139759


Looks good, I'm eating breakfast tonight because the wife is baby sitting my grand kids at their house..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What's with all that healthy looking green stuff in there?


----------



## JohnnyB65

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What's with all that healthy looking green stuff in there?


except for chicken, eggs , cheese and mushrooms, its all from my garden. LOL


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## bouaboua

Sunset, at New Jersey shore.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey


Hey. Are you in Pennsylvania yet?


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just took this from my parking area…yes, with my phone …


----------



## Yvonne G

Holy Cr__p!! We got more water outta the sky this evening than we've gotten all winter! About 6p the sky started to darken. By 6:30 it was cracking thunder right over my house, rattling the windows. Then the sky opened up! In about 5 minutes my driveway was flooded and water was running like a river down the hill in front of my house. The rain came down so hard that it tore one of the panels in my old greenhouse's roof. It rained like that, huge drops and heavy, for about a half hour. Windy, rainy...terrible stuff. I wanted to get a picture of it, but my batteries were dead.

@mike taylor and @tortdad : One of you was talking a while back about having some scraps of a plastic stuff and you gave the name of it. It's plastic on both sides and looks like corrugated inside. Do you remember the name of that stuff? I want to try and see if I can replace the film on my greenhouse with that stuff. I thought I'd buy one piece the correct size and see if my son-in-law can jury rig it up somehow.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Holy Cr__p!! We got more water outta the sky this evening than we've gotten all winter! About 6p the sky started to darken. By 6:30 it was cracking thunder right over my house, rattling the windows. Then the sky opened up! In about 5 minutes my driveway was flooded and water was running like a river down the hill in front of my house. The rain came down so hard that it tore one of the panels in my old greenhouse's roof. It rained like that, huge drops and heavy, for about a half hour. Windy, rainy...terrible stuff. I wanted to get a picture of it, but my batteries were dead.
> 
> @mike taylor and @tortdad : One of you was talking a while back about having some scraps of a plastic stuff and you gave the name of it. It's plastic on both sides and looks like corrugated inside. Do you remember the name of that stuff? I want to try and see if I can replace the film on my greenhouse with that stuff. I thought I'd buy one piece the correct size and see if my son-in-law can jury rig it up somehow.



Must have been mike. Home Depot or lowes carries corrugated panels. Some metal and some plastic.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Must have been mike. Home Depot or lowes carries corrugated panels. Some metal and some plastic.



What I'm talking about are flat sheets of plastic and inside looks like a cardboard box only plastic. Not those wavy panels.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> What I'm talking about are flat sheets of plastic and inside looks like a cardboard box only plastic. Not those wavy panels.


 That stuff is called coroplast . Your cheapest place to get it is with a company that makes signs. It's not very strong, why would you use that?


----------



## tortdad




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> View attachment 139781


Do they make a clear version? Is it like most things for the sign industry, any color or opacity you need they've got it?


----------



## leigti

My cat Mini died about half hour ago. I thought I had more time with her. She had a good evening and then went down very quickly. It was her big rally before the end I guess. I've seen people do that and animals too. I'll miss the little pooper:-( :-(


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> My cat Mini died about half hour ago. I thought I had more time with her. She had a good evening and then went down very quickly. It was her big rally before the end I guess. I've seen people do that and animals too. I'll miss the little pooper:-( :-(


 Sorry to hear about that, may she Rest in peace now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> I'll miss the little pooper:-( :-(


 Tina, I'm so very sorry for your loss. I know how difficult this is. If they weren't so loving and loyal, I'd not have a cat. But I know the warmth they bring into our lives, from the dead rodents left in the kitchen, to the weaving between your legs when you're balancing too much in your hands. Knowing I don't need to tell you, but being the dad in me, focus on all the wonderful things, the memories that with the tears also bring a smile at the same time. Be well, dear.


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Do they make a clear version? Is it like most things for the sign industry, any color or opacity you need they've got it?


I've never seen clear but that doesn't mean it's not made.


----------



## JoesMum

leigti said:


> My cat Mini died about half hour ago. I thought I had more time with her. She had a good evening and then went down very quickly. It was her big rally before the end I guess. I've seen people do that and animals too. I'll miss the little pooper:-( :-(


I am really sorry for your loss


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Hey. Are you in Pennsylvania yet?


3 more weeks.


----------



## Lyn W

leigti said:


> My cat Mini died about half hour ago. I thought I had more time with her. She had a good evening and then went down very quickly. It was her big rally before the end I guess. I've seen people do that and animals too. I'll miss the little pooper:-( :-(


I am so sorry to hear about Mini. Although there is never a right time or a right way to lose anyone we love, I hope that it will eventually be a comfort to you that the end came quickly and she didn't suffer too long. I am thinking of you. Lyn


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> My cat Mini died about half hour ago. I thought I had more time with her. She had a good evening and then went down very quickly. It was her big rally before the end I guess. I've seen people do that and animals too. I'll miss the little pooper:-( :-(


I am very sorry, Tina.
May she rest in peace.


----------



## Lyn W

bouaboua said:


> Sunset, at New Jersey shore.


Simply beautiful!


----------



## meech008

leigti said:


> My cat Mini died about half hour ago. I thought I had more time with her. She had a good evening and then went down very quickly. It was her big rally before the end I guess. I've seen people do that and animals too. I'll miss the little pooper:-( :-(


I'm sorry! It's never easy to lose the little four legged souls that work their ways into our hearts. My thoughts are with you


----------



## meech008

Morning all


----------



## tortdad

Morning peeps


----------



## Moozillion

JohnnyB65 said:


> I've been looking for someone to cover up my tattoo from the Army, but I'm really having a difficult time finding someone that I trust. I would also like to get another one on my forearm to hid some scars.


When I took an art class on calligraphy, there were 2 tattoo artists in the class as well. One of them showed me her book of sample tattoos she'd done. One of the "tattoos" was just a normal photo of a woman's torso and abdomen, appropriately draped. The story was that woman had previously been horrendously over weight, and was one of the first to get the weight loss surgery when it first came out years ago. After losing tons of weight, she had big skin flaps left, and had to get them removed. When they removed her excess skin flaps, they took her belly button with it, so she was left with a beautiful but TOTALLY smooth abdomen with NO belly button. It made her feel weird and freakish to have no belly button- "like a Pod Person!" was how she put it. So she and the tattoo artist looked at lots of photos of Playboy bunnies' bellies, she picked out a belly button she liked, and the artist gave her a Playboy bunny belly button tattoo!!!!
She was happy as a clam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> When I took an art class on calligraphy, there were 2 tattoo artists in the class as well. One of them showed me her book of sample tattoos she'd done. One of the "tattoos" was just a normal photo of a woman's torso and abdomen, appropriately draped. The story was that woman had previously been horrendously over weight, and was one of the first to get the weight loss surgery when it first came am out years ago. After losing tons of weight, she had big skin flaps left, and had to get them removed. When they removed her excess skin flaps, they took her belly button with it, so she was left with a beautiful but TOTALLY smooth abdomen with NO belly button. It made her feel weird and freakish to have no belly button- "like a Pod Person!" was how she put it. So she and the tattoo artist looked at lots of photos of Playboy bunnies' bellies, she picked out a belly button she liked, and the artist gave her a Playboy bunny belly button tattoo!!!!
> She was happy as a clam!


Truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!! Off to soccer, hopefully no rain or lightning!


----------



## Moozillion

Elohi said:


> Lol. It really has been a rather crappy day.
> 
> I've been taking muscle relaxers for my stupid neck and I think those are making me moody because I am terribly blue today. You already know of one issue I had today but unfortunately there were others. :0/


Hopefully things smooth out for you soon!


----------



## Momof4

leigti said:


> My cat Mini died about half hour ago. I thought I had more time with her. She had a good evening and then went down very quickly. It was her big rally before the end I guess. I've seen people do that and animals too. I'll miss the little pooper:-( :-(



(((Hugs))) so sorry Tina! I know it's hard to lose a pet!


----------



## Moozillion

leigti said:


> My cat Mini died about half hour ago. I thought I had more time with her. She had a good evening and then went down very quickly. It was her big rally before the end I guess. I've seen people do that and animals too. I'll miss the little pooper:-( :-(


I'm so, SO sorry you lost your little pal!!! It's always so hard.  
<<<HUGGG>>>>


----------



## JohnnyB65

leigti said:


> My cat Mini died about half hour ago. I thought I had more time with her. She had a good evening and then went down very quickly. It was her big rally before the end I guess. I've seen people do that and animals too. I'll miss the little pooper:-( :-(


Oh I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope you are alright.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> View attachment 139781



Yeah, that's the stuff. My greenhouse is 20 years old and the material covering the panels is plastic film. I'm lucky it has lasted as long as it has. We've already had to replace three of the panels due to degradation from the sun, and each time it cost $79 per sheet of film. I wanted to try to find something a bit more sturdy this time.

Here's what last night's rain did:


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> She's better than country.


I agree.


----------



## Abdulla6169

leigti said:


> My cat Mini died about half hour ago. I thought I had more time with her. She had a good evening and then went down very quickly. It was her big rally before the end I guess. I've seen people do that and animals too. I'll miss the little pooper:-( :-(


Sorry... Losing a pet is always hard.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Yvonne G said:


> Holy Cr__p!! We got more water outta the sky this evening than we've gotten all winter! About 6p the sky started to darken. By 6:30 it was cracking thunder right over my house, rattling the windows. Then the sky opened up! In about 5 minutes my driveway was flooded and water was running like a river down the hill in front of my house. The rain came down so hard that it tore one of the panels in my old greenhouse's roof. It rained like that, huge drops and heavy, for about a half hour. Windy, rainy...terrible stuff. I wanted to get a picture of it, but my batteries were dead..


I have never seen it rain like this in the desert especially this time of year and I'm loving it. It is a god send with all the wild fires we’ve been having.

I’ve collected all the water I can. I have a dozen garbage cans filled, but I need to move them and they are too heavy and flimsy to move without breaking. I was using 5 gal buckets to empty the garbage cans so they could collect more water, but now they are all filled.







The weather report says there is a 50% chance of more rain today. If I knew that for sure we would get what we had yesterday, I’d set up a vinyl swimming pool to collect more rain water and empty all these garbage cans into.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes. It was amazing. I couldn't stop watching it out the window.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, that's the stuff. My greenhouse is 20 years old and the material covering the panels is plastic film. I'm lucky it has lasted as long as it has. We've already had to replace three of the panels due to degradation from the sun, and each time it cost $79 per sheet of film. I wanted to try to find something a bit more sturdy this time.
> 
> Here's what last night's rain did:
> 
> View attachment 139809


Back in the early 80s I built a greenhouse similar to yours only much larger for a collage in northern CA. I think it was 50 x 200 ft if I remember correctly and the panels were very expensive. It took a month or two with a helper to build and I really enjoyed it except that it go so hot inside that I had to work at night.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JohnnyB65 said:


> I have never seen it rain like this in the desert especially this time of year and I'm loving it. It is a god send with all the wild fires we’ve been having.
> 
> I’ve collected all the water I can. I have a dozen garbage cans filled, but I need to move them and they are too heavy and flimsy to move without breaking. I was using 5 gal buckets to empty the garbage cans so they could collect more water, but now they are all filled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weather report says there is a 50% chance of more rain today. If I knew that for sure we would get what we had yesterday, I’d set up a vinyl swimming pool to collect more rain water and empty all these garbage cans into.


Do what I do I have a large pond pump , I cut off one brass end put it to the pump drop the pump in the container with the hose hocked to it and plug it in and move the hose not the container ! Have a great tort day !


----------



## JohnnyB65

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. It was amazing. I couldn't stop watching it out the window.


Oh I was out in it enjoying every moment of it. I think I may have ruined my shoes though because it looks like they're falling apart this morning.


----------



## Yvonne G

JohnnyB65 said:


> Oh I was out in it enjoying every moment of it. I think I may have ruined my shoes though because it looks like they're falling apart this morning.



***Yvonne inserts tongue in cheek*** That's the trouble with wearing cardboard shoes!


----------



## JohnnyB65

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne inserts tongue in cheek*** That's the trouble with wearing cardboard shoes!


LOL I guess you are right.


----------



## Yvonne G

There's no sun today...just a gray, overcast and humid morning. But it's so very quiet and peaceful outside. Not even the slightest breeze. Of course, being Sunday morning, there's no traffic on my busy street either, adding to the quietness of the morning. We got so much water yesterday I won't have to water the tortoise yards today, my normal Sunday chore.


----------



## JohnnyB65

The weirdest thing is happening with my back. It just now is starting to hurt from all the water bucket moving last night. I was fine when I woke up and I don’t know what I did to trigger it.

I just took some ibuprofen and waiting for the BenGay my wife rubbed in to work. Dang I can’t even walk at the moment and I wish I had back brace so I can get stuff done today.


----------



## tortdad

JohnnyB65 said:


> The weirdest thing is happening with my back. It just now is starting to hurt from all the water bucket moving last night. I was fine when I woke up and I don’t know what I did to trigger it.
> 
> I just took some ibuprofen and waiting for the BenGay my wife rubbed in to work. Dang I can’t even walk at the moment and I wish I had back brace so I can get stuff done today.


 Forget trying to get something done. Take it from someone who's broken their back before. That pain your feeling... It's your bodies way of telling you that you've done too much already.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Forget trying to get something done. Take it from someone who's broken their back before. That pain your feeling... It's your bodies way of telling you that you've done too much already.


Yep, i got the back pains 10 years ago and have done nothing since.


----------



## JohnnyB65

tortdad said:


> Forget trying to get something done. Take it from someone who's broken their back before. That pain your feeling... It's your bodies way of telling you that you've done too much already.


Thanks, but I just called into work to fix an Air Conditioner so I'm going to take another ibuprofen and head on in. I don't want another tech to respond because they always make things worst.


----------



## Yvonne G

JohnnyB65 said:


> The weirdest thing is happening with my back. It just now is starting to hurt from all the water bucket moving last night. I was fine when I woke up and I don’t know what I did to trigger it.
> 
> I just took some ibuprofen and waiting for the BenGay my wife rubbed in to work. Dang I can’t even walk at the moment and I wish I had back brace so I can get stuff done today.



Muscle spasm. Very painful. And it seems like there's no position you can get yourself into to relieve the pain. My daughter told me to alternate hot and cold. An ice pack for about 15 minutes, then a heating pad for 15 minutes. I've tried it, and I can't say it offered any relief.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning folks!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JohnnyB65 said:


> Dang I can’t even walk at the moment and I wish I had back brace so I can get stuff done today.


I had a pinched nerve in my lower back not too far back. I finally went to the doctor when crawling was the easiest thing to do. The doctor looked at me and said,“Ken you've lost the curvature of your lower back! " it wasn't pretty.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Hey There!


----------



## Jacqui

Too lazy to look it up, Yvonne did the Vet come see SO?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning folks!



YEA!! Jacqui's here! Hi Jacqui.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Too lazy to look it up, Yvonne did the Vet come see SO?



Yes. Took several x-rays and couldn't see any damage.


----------



## mike taylor

Maybe he has a sticker in his foot .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Maybe he has a sticker in his foot .



No, it's some sort of muscle strain or ligament strain or something like that.


----------



## Yvonne G

...what? Jacqui pops in, gives a greeting then pops out? What the heck?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> YEA!! Jacqui's here! Hi Jacqui.



*waves* I have been thinking about you. You should see how my one new cactus is growing. I can almost see it grow.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. Took several x-rays and couldn't see any damage.



Well that is good. Still not using it though?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> ...what? Jacqui pops in, gives a greeting then pops out? What the heck?



Busy being under the influence of Ken aka stuffing my mouth with bacon.


----------



## Jacqui

Had to come to town for more mower parts.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Well that is good. Still not using it though?



No. When he walks he'll put that leg forward, then when he transfers his weight to it his shell clunks down to the ground. He can't support his weight on that leg.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Had to come to town for more mower parts.



If you add up the $$ from all those bought parts, you probably could have bought a new mower!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> If you add up the $$ from all those bought parts, you probably could have bought a new mower!



That though runs through my mind all the time, but it is not even close yet.


----------



## Yvonne G

As is usual, Jacqui comes on and it's time for me to go. Talk to you all later. Time to fix lunch.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> As is usual, Jacqui comes on and it's time for me to go. Talk to you all later. Time to fix lunch.



*cries*   byyye


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne is going for lunch and here Jeff and I are just eating breakfast.


----------



## mike taylor

I haven't eaten anything yet .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> I haven't eaten anything yet .


I've just been drinking coffee myself, Mike.


----------



## mike taylor

Haven't even had a cup of coffee .


----------



## tortdad

Im about to get my first cup too


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Haven't even had a cup of coffee .


My coffee informs you that maybe you don't need to eat. It is “coffee food "!


----------



## mike taylor

I'm going to go find some food .


----------



## JohnnyB65

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I had a pinched nerve in my lower back not too far back. I finally went to the doctor when crawling was the easiest thing to do. The doctor looked at me and said,“Ken you've lost the curvature of your lower back! " it wasn't pretty.


Well I just got back from fixing an Air Conditioner and my back is a lot better now. I don't know if it was the extra ibuprofen or what. Maybe it just needed to be worked out.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Im about to get my first cup too



Wow you old guys are slow today!
I was up at 5am, had a soccer game and visited a teacher from school in the hospital who was hit by a car jogging this morning and put together a baby pack and play playpen! I ate a chorizo burrito and had two cups of coffee! 

Hope you all are having a nice Sunday! 
We had record rain since like 1905 and 1000 lightning strikes yesterday. It is hot and humid and the clouds are coming in for more thunder so they say!


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Wow you old guys are slow today!
> I was up at 5am, had a soccer game and visited a teacher from school in the hospital who was hit by a car jogging this morning and put together a baby pack and play playpen! I ate a chorizo burrito and had two cups of coffee!
> 
> Hope you all are having a nice Sunday!
> We had record rain since like 1905 and 1000 lightning strikes yesterday. It is hot and humid and the clouds are coming in for more thunder so they say!


 I made my own sandwich today


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello guys.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I made my own sandwich today




What a big boy

Hope your enjoying your quiet time.


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> What a big boy
> 
> Hope your enjoying your quiet time.


It's too quite, I miss my babies


----------



## mike taylor

See if you didn't sell your bike we could have went to the beach .


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> It's too quite, I miss my babies
> View attachment 139851



You painted that thing by the stairs again? Didn't it used to be blue?


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> You painted that thing by the stairs again? Didn't it used to be blue?


 Yes, the wife painted it a little while ago. Currently it doesn't have any occupants. The box turtles moves outside on fathers day.


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> What a big boy
> 
> Hope your enjoying your quiet time.


 Does ordering pizza count as making my dinner? I mean, I made the order right and I made the money to pay for it.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Does ordering pizza count as making my dinner? I mean, I made the order right and I made the money to pay for it.




It does count because sometimes it take a lot of effort just to order it online!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Unknowingly I've stumbled on a jaws marathon Jaws, Jaws2, Jaws3, Jaws the Revenge!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Unknowingly I've stumbled on a jaws marathon Jaws, Jaws2, Jaws3, Jaws the Revenge!


Wait a minute!!! In Jaws they blew him up. How can there be…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wait a minute!!! In Jaws they blew him up. How can there be…


It's his wife.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's his wife.


So then Revenge it's the kids?


----------



## dmmj

Time to begin the sacrifice. (evil chant)
Oops sorry wrong forum


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here it's freakin' 38.2°c ! We're not used to heat! (100.6°f)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So then Revenge it's the kids?


Guess so.
can't actually remember it was so awful.


----------



## meech008

I didn't know there was a revenge!


----------



## Yvonne G

Could someone please give me a hug?


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Could someone please give me a hug?


<<<HUGGG>>>
What's the matter?


----------



## Yvonne G

Somebody's picking on me in another thread.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> Somebody's picking on me in another thread.


No their not they are just picking at ALL the other mods . See Evan the bad guys love you


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow...even the bad guys love me. Thanks, that makes me feel much better!!


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Could someone please give me a hug?


I have got nice big arms (for besr hugs) and two shoulders to cry on. What is wrong? It is not BO is it?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Could someone please give me a hug?




((((HUGS))) what a jerk!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I have got nice big arms (for besr hugs) and two shoulders to cry on. What is wrong? It is not BO is it?



Aw, thanks, David. No, I was just feeling a little picked on. Just needed a little love!


----------



## dmmj

I just saw the threadm you are such a msnie.


----------



## Yvonne G

Meanie? Indeed I am. Just ask my kids!


----------



## meech008

Yvonne G said:


> Somebody's picking on me in another thread.


I saw that. It's one of the most ridiculous things I've seen.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Somebody's picking on me in another thread.


You moderators do am amazing job!
The fact that this forum has rules and makes sure everyone abides by them is what makes this such a safe place to be!!!!!
I tried other forums before coming here, and all of them were either dominated by rude people or were condescending and abusive. All it takes is 1 or 2 abusive people to totally ruin a forum. 
YOU ROCK!!!!
Thanks so much for all you do!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I'm going to sign off for now. If any of you are still on later tonight, say 10P pacific time, when I come back to boot some spammers, I'll see you then. Otherwise, catch you all tomorrow. Be safe.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you, Bea. I love this Forum. I try to be fair, and sometimes let things go on for too long because of it.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I'm going to sign off for now. If any of you are still on later tonight, say 10P pacific time, when I come back to boot some spammers, I'll see you then. Otherwise, catch you all tomorrow. Be safe.


Well I guess I'll say have a good evening and good night because I'm usually in bed by then


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Could someone please give me a hug?



*hug* Need a call too?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Could someone please give me a hug?


I'll would give you a hug. 

You will get one from my Irene too.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Somebody's picking on me in another thread.


You are way, way, way, tougher for them to touch you. Don't mind of them.


----------



## Razan

Moozillion said:


> You moderators do am amazing job!
> The fact that this forum has rules and makes sure everyone abides by them is what makes this such a safe place to be!!!!!
> I tried other forums before coming here, and all of them were either dominated by rude people or were condescending and abusive. All it takes is 1 or 2 abusive people to totally ruin a forum.
> YOU ROCK!!!!
> Thanks so much for all you do!!!



Indeed. Thank you for having the courage to be a moderator. We appreciate you so very much. Sometimes we need a suggestion to help us in the right direction. Thank you for your help in keeping things appropriate at this forum.

big hug


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> Somebody's picking on me in another thread.


Don't worry Yvonne, today you guys are giving him just enough rope to hang himself. He's picked on everybody, it's just your day.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Its raining again and I ran out to buy more garbage cans. So now I have Four Containers at each location collecting water tied together with hose so they all fill up at the same time. Its starting to get dark and are almost full at my last look. I had to come in because there are lighting strikes all around me and I was soaking wet.







I hope I’m not wasting my time if this is going to be the "norm" for the rest of the summer.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I do wish we were having half that problem here. I've family In So.Cal. that likes to come here in the summer for a heat dry break. I may need to visit them this year…


----------



## Jacqui

Well looks like the riding mower is winning another round, this time against Jeff.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I do wish we were having half that problem here. I've family In So.Cal. that likes to come here in the summer for a heat dry break. I may need to visit them this year…


I don't know that everybody is getting this because there are still wild fires going on and there is no way a fire could exist with this much rain.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> Well looks like the riding mower is winning another round, this time against Jeff.


Just get a sheep. Tie it out there and move it around from place to place then you won't have to mow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JohnnyB65 said:


> I don't know that everybody is getting this because there are still wild fires going on and there is no way a fire could exist with this much rain.


Whereabouts you at down there? They're in USA from A-Z ,(Azusa)


----------



## bouaboua

Moozillion said:


> You moderators do am amazing job!
> The fact that this forum has rules and makes sure everyone abides by them is what makes this such a safe place to be!!!!!
> I tried other forums before coming here, and all of them were either dominated by rude people or were condescending and abusive. All it takes is 1 or 2 abusive people to totally ruin a forum.
> YOU ROCK!!!!
> Thanks so much for all you do!!!




Right on, just right on!


----------



## JohnnyB65

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Whereabouts you at down there? They're in USA from A-Z ,(Azusa)


I'm on the other side of the mountain in the High Desert. There is a fire halfway between that's only 40% contained as of a little while ago.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JohnnyB65 said:


> I'm on the other side of the mountain in the High Desert. There is a fire halfway between that's only 40% contained as of a little while ago.


When I ran around down there I would spend time in Ojai (sp). I knew some Mexican kids that had herds of goats that they'd tend to and just move camp every 5 days or so. Transistor radios and books. I met them after going out a few times.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When I ran around down there I would spend time in Ojai (sp). I knew some Mexican kids that had herds of goats that they'd tend to and just move camp every 5 days or so. Transistor radios and books. I met them after going out a few times.


I know of some people from Argentina that come to my area to tend sheep. They live in small travel trailers and they have dogs that help keep the sheep off the roads. They move all around and are only here for a few months at a time before going back to Argentina to be with their families and another comes up to take their place. I have stopped to talk to them on occasion and to watch them work their dogs.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *hug* Need a call too?



No, that's ok, but thank you. I just needed a little reaffirming.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Well looks like the riding mower is winning another round, this time against Jeff.



Are you saying it broke down with Jeff using it? Aw shucks!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good night all. I start my new assignment tomorrow and it stands I've been up too long. Sleep well all.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good night all. I start my new assignment tomorrow and it stands I've been up too long. Sleep well all.


Congrats Ken. Best wishes to you on your new assignment.


----------



## JohnnyB65

OMG another sleepless night only this time I only got 1 ½ hr sleep before waking up at 11:30 PM. The humidity is so high from all the rain that we had to turn on the AC to cool the place down where I usually have a fan blowing filtered outside air over my bed all night. The AC dries out my sinuses and I can’t breathe plus I’m missing the sound of the fan.

I’ve been toying with the idea of a sleep chamber for years to help my insomnia. I could have built in speakers for sound, Heat or Cooling and even a humidifier. I could control the darkness and even light it up with a timer when I need to get up. It would also be possible to hang it on a swing to include a rocking action.

It would be simple for me to build but my wife says I would be like a vampire climbing in and out of coffin each night.  As soon as she said that, I started to get creeped out and wondered if I would develop Claustrophobia after a while especially if the power were to go out.

Oh well, I guess I have to continue dealing with these sleepless nights


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JohnnyB65 said:


> OMG another sleepless night only this time I only got 1 ½ hr sleep before waking up at 11:30 PM. The humidity is so high from all the rain that we had to turn on the AC to cool the place down where I usually have a fan blowing filtered outside air over my bed all night. The AC dries out my sinuses and I can’t breathe plus I’m missing the sound of the fan.
> 
> I’ve been toying with the idea of a sleep chamber for years to help my insomnia. I could have built in speakers for sound, Heat or Cooling and even a humidifier. I could control the darkness and even light it up with a timer when I need to get up. It would also be possible to hang it on a swing to include a rocking action.
> 
> It would be simple for me to build but my wife says I would be like a vampire climbing in and out of coffin each night.  As soon as she said that, I started to get creeped out and wondered if I would develop Claustrophobia after a while especially if the power were to go out.
> 
> Oh well, I guess I have to continue dealing with these sleepless nights


How old are you, Johnny? Insomnia doesn't get better with age.........I live on four hours sleep per night.


----------



## dmmj

I miss candy cigarettes


----------



## ZEROPILOT

dmmj said:


> I miss candy cigarettes


Yep. The "gateway" candy drug!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning peeps ! Back to stinking work .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning all. I so didn't get enough sleep last night either. I slept well enough, I just stayed up too late hoping for a phone call from a dear friend that never came. I feel like crawling back in and baggin it ... I won't, that's not my make up, and I'm not complaining that I have work, I'm just tired and it's my own damn fault!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning all. I so didn't get enough sleep last night either. I slept well enough, I just stayed up too late hoping for a phone call from a dear friend that never came. I feel like crawling back in and baggin it ... I won't, that's not my make up, and I'm not complaining that I have work, I'm just tired and it's my own damn fault!


I haven't been to bed yet and I'm still at work yet ! And no rice beer either yetttt


----------



## JohnnyB65

ZEROPILOT said:


> How old are you, Johnny? Insomnia doesn't get better with age.........I live on four hours sleep per night.


I'm 65. I finally got a few more hrs sleep after searching the internet, I turned on an old black and white movie. That was enough to clear my head and I fell a sleep on the couch. I'm a little stiff from the couch but I do feel refreshed.

LOL well after seeing all the misspellings here maybe I'm not seeing so well.


----------



## JohnnyB65

dmmj said:


> I miss candy cigarettes


"candy cigarettes"  I haven't seen them since I was a kid and I didn't care much for them then. LOL


----------



## ZEROPILOT

They tasted like chalk but I looked cool smoking them.


----------



## JohnnyB65

ZEROPILOT said:


> They tasted like chalk but I looked cool smoking them.


LOL when I think of them, I think of all the adventurers and fun I had in those days


----------



## tortdad

hi everybody


----------



## JohnnyB65

Morning tortdad


----------



## tortdad

I, like Ken, stayed up a bit too late last night and im soooooo sleepy. I'm sitting at my desk with nothing to do...fished my work load last week and don't leave for AZ until tomorrow afternoon. Boring!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning fellow tort people


----------



## tortdad

You know how I know my boss is super busy at work today too???

He just asked me to figure out a way to make the computer with a big screen in our conference room play the British Open, lol.


----------



## JohnnyB65

tortdad said:


> I, like Ken, stayed up a bit too late last night and im soooooo sleepy. I'm sitting at my desk with nothing to do...fished my work load last week and don't leave for AZ until tomorrow afternoon. Boring!!!!!!!!!!!


I usually have days like that toward the end of the month. I like getting my work done as soon as possible so there’s not a problem if I suddenly get busy then I’m bored waiting for something to break so I can fix it.


----------



## tortdad

I got about 5-1/2 or 6 hours of sleep. Mira enough for me to function but it really is the minimum for me. I use to be able to operate just fine on 3 or 4 hours. After my wreck and breaking my back and about 30 other bones I really need 7-8 hours to feel right the next day. 

I don't fall into a deep sleep very often because my body locks up causing me to wake up forcing me to change positions. I can usually fall right back asleep but it happens every 45 mins or so. I just hurt too bad the next day if I don't get my 7 hours of broken sleep  6 hours leaves me both physically and mentally tired.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning from West Coast! ! ! ! !


----------



## JohnnyB65

tortdad said:


> I got about 5-1/2 or 6 hours of sleep. Mira enough for me to function but it really is the minimum for me. I use to be able to operate just fine on 3 or 4 hours. After my wreck and breaking my back and about 30 other bones I really need 7-8 hours to feel right the next day..


I have a few injuries myself. I’ve been hit by a car 3 separate times while riding a bike and each time I was thrown 20 to 30 ft with the bikes completely totaled. I can’t quite remember all the car accidents I was in, but 6 bad ones for sure and all were from people running stop signs.

My last one was only a couple of years ago when a guy stopped at the sign and then ran right into me doing 55 mph. I didn’t have a stop sign and had the right of way. I swerved all the way to the right shoulder trying to miss the guy but he never even tried to stop.

I’m so paranoid of intersections that I automatically slow down at every one because people come up on them so fast that it never looks like they are going to be able to stop. Just yesterday I had to swerve to the left because a guy slammed on his brakes at a stop sign in the rain and slid out into the intersection.

Sometimes I think that maybe that’s how I will finally leave this earth by someone running a stop sign.


----------



## Momof4

JohnnyB65 said:


> OMG another sleepless night only this time I only got 1 ½ hr sleep before waking up at 11:30 PM. The humidity is so high from all the rain that we had to turn on the AC to cool the place down where I usually have a fan blowing filtered outside air over my bed all night. The AC dries out my sinuses and I can’t breathe plus I’m missing the sound of the fan.
> 
> I’ve been toying with the idea of a sleep chamber for years to help my insomnia. I could have built in speakers for sound, Heat or Cooling and even a humidifier. I could control the darkness and even light it up with a timer when I need to get up. It would also be possible to hang it on a swing to include a rocking action.
> 
> It would be simple for me to build but my wife says I would be like a vampire climbing in and out of coffin each night.  As soon as she said that, I started to get creeped out and wondered if I would develop Claustrophobia after a while especially if the power were to go out.
> 
> Oh well, I guess I have to continue dealing with these sleepless nights



I used to be like you! I didn't sleep for years. Then tried all the over the counter meds and natural remedies. They sorta worked but my body became immune to them.

I finally went to the doctor and was prescribed a low dose and I have slept like a baby for the past 8 yrs. 
A few times when I was exhausted I thought skipping would be fine! Nope, I fell asleep and then woke up around midnight and tossed and turned all night. 

What does your Dr say? Bad sleep can definitely effect your health.


----------



## Momof4

Yesterday my friend/teacher at our kids school was jogging with her friend and a nurse on her break fell asleep at the wheel and hit both of them. They were thrown up into the air and have major injuries. 
We went to see her after our soccer game and my friend was her ER surgeon. She was in good hands. 

I feel so bad for the ladies and for the the driver. She probably worked a long 12 hr shift and was exhausted.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Momof4 said:


> What does your Dr say? Bad sleep can definitely effect your health.


Well I do suffer from chronic pain from all the injuries I’ve had over the years. My health care provider doesn’t give out anything for pain and only for inflammation. My Dr. did give me something for sleep once, but then he said to be careful with them because they were highly addicting so only took a couple per week until they were gone


----------



## Momof4

They say they can be addictive but it's not heroine. You need to sleep. 
It's like any other pill, you take it everyday as prescribed. 

Have you used sleep machines? I don't know what their called but my sister in law puts on the mask and turns her machine on and she sleeps great.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Momof4 said:


> They say they can be addictive but it's not heroine. You need to sleep.
> It's like any other pill, you take it everyday as prescribed.
> 
> Have you used sleep machines? I don't know what their called but my sister in law puts on the mask and turns her machine on and she sleeps great.


It’s getting about time for a checkup and I will bring it up to the Dr again


----------



## tortdad

JohnnyB65 said:


> I have a few injuries myself. I’ve been hit by a car 3 separate times while riding a bike and each time I was thrown 20 to 30 ft with the bikes completely totaled. I can’t quite remember all the car accidents I was in, but 6 bad ones for sure and all were from people running stop signs.
> 
> My last one was only a couple of years ago when a guy stopped at the sign and then ran right into me doing 55 mph. I didn’t have a stop sign and had the right of way. I swerved all the way to the right shoulder trying to miss the guy but he never even tried to stop.
> 
> I’m so paranoid of intersections that I automatically slow down at every one because people come up on them so fast that it never looks like they are going to be able to stop. Just yesterday I had to swerve to the left because a guy slammed on his brakes at a stop sign in the rain and slid out into the intersection.
> 
> Sometimes I think that maybe that’s how I will finally leave this earth by someone running a stop sign.



My wreck was a motorcycle. A 93 year old man crossed over a double yellow line on a two lane highway and hit me head on. I was going 65mph and he was doing 45 according the the guy behind him.


----------



## JohnnyB65

tortdad said:


> My wreck was a motorcycle. A 93 year old man crossed over a double yellow line on a two lane highway and hit me head on. I was going 65mph and he was doing 45 according the the guy behind him.


Oh man head-on, that is bad. I’ve been lucky in that regard, I have only been T-boned


----------



## tortdad

JohnnyB65 said:


> Oh man head-on, that is bad. I’ve been lucky in that regard, I have only been T-boned



Yep. 6 months flat on my back in a hospital. 24 reconstructive surgeries, rehab to learn how to walk again and about 9 months or so with a cane. Fast forward almost 8 years later and most people don't even notice my limp.


----------



## JohnnyB65

tortdad said:


> Yep. 6 months flat on my back in a hospital. 24 reconstructive surgeries, rehab to learn how to walk again and about 9 months or so with a cane. Fast forward almost 8 years later and most people don't even notice my limp.


Oh yea that much worst than anything that ever happened to me


----------



## tortdad

JohnnyB65 said:


> Oh yea that much worst than anything that ever happened to me


 You think that's bad. You should have seen my bike, lol. 

The front forks were ripped off at the triple tree, the rear tire and shaft drive came out, the engine was knocked out of the frame and the frame was smashed and bent into a "v" shape. I have no idea how I lived.... But i know why. It was so I could be a father to my boys who are now 2 and 4.

Aug 21st 2007


----------



## JohnnyB65

I almost had a bike hit me head on once. The guy went down on a curve heading right for me and I slammed on my brakes. The guy slid to within inches of my front bumper. He refused any help, but I did help him drag his bike to the side of the road.


----------



## bouaboua

@Yvonne G did you find the suitable wheel for SO in Lowe's?


----------



## mike taylor

Well some stupid lady cut me off two times yesterday . She was on her phone . We pulled up to a red light and I let her know how stupid she was . I got a sorry . She pulled away from the light on her phone again . Cell phones are a Motorcycle riders worse enemy . Why people can't wait to talk on the phone is beyond me .


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> I got about 5-1/2 or 6 hours of sleep. Mira enough for me to function but it really is the minimum for me. I use to be able to operate just fine on 3 or 4 hours. After my wreck and breaking my back and about 30 other bones I really need 7-8 hours to feel right the next day.
> 
> I don't fall into a deep sleep very often because my body locks up causing me to wake up forcing me to change positions. I can usually fall right back asleep but it happens every 45 mins or so. I just hurt too bad the next day if I don't get my 7 hours of broken sleep  6 hours leaves me both physically and mentally tired.


I'm 60, and have had insomnia off and on for years. When I got diagnosed with sleep apnea and got a CPAP machine, it definitely helped. But I still have some difficulty sleeping. Lately I've had really good success listening to a YouTube recording of a meditation/deep sleep recording that includes delta waves. That is apparently the rhythm that our brains are naturally in when in deep sleep.


----------



## mike taylor

Man I can sleep any time . If I sit to long I'm out . You guys just need to shut your brains off . My wife can be talking to me and I hear nothing . If you don't say Michael I'm talking to you . You get nothing . I don't know why I'm like that I just am what I am . She knows to get my attention before flapping her gums . ha-ha I try to be good honest I do .


----------



## mike taylor

Hey Kevin what time you bringing me all your tortoise ?


----------



## tortdad

@mike taylor 

Are you going to pimp out my redfoot for me while Im gone? Rumor has it that shes easy, lol.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Hey Kevin what time you bringing me all your tortoise ?


 you tell me buddy. I get home around 4:30 and can come over anytime you want


----------



## mike taylor

I'll be home around five or so .


----------



## Lyn W

mike taylor said:


> Well some stupid lady cut me off two times yesterday . She was on her phone . We pulled up to a red light and I let her know how stupid she was . I got a sorry . She pulled away from the light on her phone again . Cell phones are a Motorcycle riders worse enemy . Why people can't wait to talk on the phone is beyond me .


It is illegal to use them while driving in UK - if the idiots are caught!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I'll be home around five or so .


 What time are you usually done with dinner


----------



## mike taylor

It depends on if I'm cooking or the wife is cooking . Anytime after five is good for me .


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Yesterday my friend/teacher at our kids school was jogging with her friend and a nurse on her break fell asleep at the wheel and hit both of them. They were thrown up into the air and have major injuries.
> We went to see her after our soccer game and my friend was her ER surgeon. She was in good hands.
> 
> I feel so bad for the ladies and for the the driver. She probably worked a long 12 hr shift and was exhausted.


Hope they make a speedy recovery - the nurse must be devastated.


----------



## Elohi

I can sleep anytime except the night before a trip or some sort of anticipated event...then I can't sleep until right before it's time to get up. Go figure. That's my adhd.


----------



## Momof4

We are putting solar in and I was replying to an email and my contact person's name is Crispin McCracken! 
Isn't that sorta funny?


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Yvonne. @Yvonne G How are you this morning?


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> We are putting solar in and I was replying to an email and my contact person's name is Crispin McCracken!
> Isn't that sorta funny?


We are going solar also, but still in the design phase. Installation may come in another 30 days.

This will cut my utility payment at least 50%.


----------



## Jacqui

WOW, that is a big drop. But how many years to pay for the cost on saved energy?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> We are putting solar in and I was replying to an email and my contact person's name is Crispin McCracken!
> Isn't that sorta funny?



Yeppers.


----------



## tortdad

To all Moderators named Jacqui

Hi


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> WOW, that is a big drop. But how many years to pay for the cost on saved energy?


30 years.

No up front out of pocket cost. They will maintain them for free but it belong to me. I pay @ $0.25/KW now at the tier 4 pricing.

Before we had our tortoise, our avg utility is about $40 a month. Now is $250.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not fair.
It should be
To all Moderators not named Jacqui.
Hi.


tortdad said:


> To all Moderators named Jacqui
> 
> Hi


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And hi Jacqui.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not fair.
> It should be
> To all Moderators not named Jacqui.
> Hi.


 no, it was meant for just her...I saw her posting and was saying hi


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> no, it was meant for just her...I saw her posting and was saying hi


Sorry.
Back to the Cold Dark Room for me.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry.
> Back to the Cold Dark Room for me.


 don't let the door it ya where the good lord split ya


----------



## tortdad

chat killer!


----------



## bouaboua

Would this resuscitate you?


----------



## tortdad

yes it would


----------



## bouaboua

YOU ARE ALIVE! ! ! ! ! ! !

Magical power of drumstick.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> We are putting solar in and I was replying to an email and my contact person's name is Crispin McCracken!
> Isn't that sorta funny?


He will be if he spends too much time lying on them!


----------



## tortdad

bouaboua said:


> YOU ARE ALIVE! ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> Magical power of drumstick.


 That's because of the chocolate 

Chocolate is made of Coco

Coco comes from a plant

Chocolate = salad

You're welcome


----------



## mike taylor

Sounds like a made-up name to me . My friend and I would make up names for rent a cops in the good old days . Names like cheeto brand or private parts. Haha


----------



## JohnnyB65

My desert tortoise was walking back and forth along the fence line for hours trying to get through and I read that they get anxious when they can’t get to where they want to be. I was also worried he was going to hurt himself because he would try to climb the fence every so often and fall on his neck. So I moved him back to his burrow a little while ago and he was pissed. I don’t know, but he sure acted like he was throwing a fit when I set him down just like a little kid. And then he ran inside.


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> That's because of the chocolate
> 
> Chocolate is made of Coco
> 
> Coco comes from a plant
> 
> Chocolate = salad
> 
> You're welcome


This salad thing, just make me sleepy......


----------



## dmmj

I am wrestling with the biggest question plauging mankind
Where is my burrito…?
Where indeed!


----------



## tortdad

dmmj said:


> I am wrestling with the biggest question plauging mankind
> Where is my burrito…?
> Where indeed!


It's in my belly


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> To all Moderators named Jacqui
> 
> Hi



 Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

JohnnyB65 said:


> My desert tortoise was walking back and forth along the fence line for hours trying to get through and I read that they get anxious when they can’t get to where they want to be. I was also worried he was going to hurt himself because he would try to climb the fence every so often and fall on his neck. So I moved him back to his burrow a little while ago and he was pissed. I don’t know, but he sure acted like he was throwing a fit when I set him down just like a little kid. And then he ran inside.



Can he see out through his fence.


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> It's in my belly



You keep it "warm" for him, Right???


----------



## mike taylor

He's turning it into a booty burrito! Haha


----------



## JohnnyB65

Jacqui said:


> Can he see out through his fence.


Yes he can. Its at the edge of my lawn or whats left of it. so I don't have anything to cover it with that can get wet


----------



## Lyn W

JohnnyB65 said:


> Yes he can. Its at the edge of my lawn or whats left of it. so I don't have anything to cover it with that can get wet


Maybe put some planks of wood as a sight barrier around the base, that may calm him down.


----------



## Jacqui

JohnnyB65 said:


> Yes he can. Its at the edge of my lawn or whats left of it. so I don't have anything to cover it with that can get wet



That might be his problem. Some tortoises, if they can see out, want out. Try just pinning some new black garbage bags on the outside of the enclosure and see if it helps any. Just be. sure he. can't get a hold of the plastic. If it helps, then invest in something to make a solid wall. Wood, metal roofing, bricks, so many options.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Just get a sheep. Tie it out there and move it around from place to place then you won't have to mow.



Don't think that will work.

How is the cone dog doing?


----------



## tortdad

My guys are off to Uncle Mikes for a little while. You behave yourselves now. 

Hopefully my large female has a few "play dates" whiles she's there.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> View attachment 140040
> 
> My guys are off to Uncle Mikes for a little while. You behave yourselves now.
> 
> Hopefully my large female has a few "play dates" whiles she's there.



Is that what they are calling it these days?


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> Don't think that will work.
> 
> How is the cone dog doing?


OK I guess. She's not eating well so I am getting nervous.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Is that what they are calling it these days?


I'm pimping her out


----------



## bouaboua

This is what I like to have with my dinner tonight.


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> This is what I like to have with my dinner tonight.
> 
> View attachment 140041



Can I join you? Is that a Blue Moon Sunshine?


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> Can I join you? Is that a Blue Moon Sunshine?


You are good. 

You know your beer alright!!


----------



## JohnnyB65

He came back to walk the fence line.


----------



## Moozillion

Oh, yes: you need to cover that fence!


----------



## JohnnyB65

Moozillion said:


> Oh, yes: you need to cover that fence!


I've been hoping the grass would grow enough to cover it but this drought hasn't been too helpful. Maybe this freak rain we just had might help.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JohnnyB65 said:


> He came back to walk the fence line.


Smashing tort, but, like Lyn said, boards across the bottom would help fix the problem.


----------



## smarch

Decorated for Nank, he approves

Also I'm a dork and Semore does not appreciate my shenanigans


----------



## tortdad

Natasha and Merv sitting in a tree. 
K. I. S. S. I. N. G


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> View attachment 140049
> 
> View attachment 140050
> 
> View attachment 140051
> 
> 
> Natasha and Merv sitting in a tree.
> K. I. S. S. I. N. G


Oh, young love!!!


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> OK I guess. She's not eating well so I am getting nervous.



Would be expected with her stress with being hurt, the co, the loss of the cat, and your own stress and fears. *hugs* Thinking about you both and sending wishes your way.


----------



## Jacqui

JohnnyB65 said:


> He came back to walk the fence line.



Yeah that fence is not the best.


----------



## mike taylor

Ha-ha I got all of Kevin's torts ! My evil plan is coming together at last ha-ha!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It just dawned on me that I need to eat dinner if I'm to get a decent nights sleep. The sleep is easy. It's the shortness of the sleep that bothers me. Remember me, 
IM GOOD IN BED 
I CAN SLEEP ALL DAY


----------



## mike taylor

Ken ate left over meat loaf at my house . He must have forgotten to eat also .


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It just dawned on me that I need to eat dinner if I'm to get a decent nights sleep. The sleep is easy. It's the shortness of the sleep that bothers me. Remember me,
> IM GOOD IN BED
> I CAN SLEEP ALL DAY


How is the new assignment goes today Sir?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kathy how's your friend that got hit yesterday doing? Have gone in to see her or will they even allow you to yet?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Ken ate left over meat loaf at my house . He must have forgotten to eat also .


Wait a minute here! ! I was in Texas? 
Why'd I go there and not somewhere more exotic or foreign to me?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wait a minute here! ! I was in Texas?
> Why'd I go there and not somewhere more exotic or foreign to me?


Next time try Morocco.
I'll try Texas and Oregon


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> Would be expected with her stress with being hurt, the co, the loss of the cat, and your own stress and fears. *hugs* Thinking about you both and sending wishes your way.


Thanks. Yes it has been a stressful time lately. I miss that little kitty :-(I don't know if my other cat notices she is gone. I guess they know in their own way. I'm trying not to second-guess The whole scenario and run through "what if's" but it's difficult.


----------



## mike taylor

It was Kevin not Ken my bad .


----------



## tortdad

JohnnyB65 said:


> He came back to walk the fence line.


 Johnny... Dude! that's not a good fence at all. It's not nearly strong enough and he can totally see over and through it. You'll need to fix that ASAP before you end up starting a thread about how he escaped.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kathy how's your friend that got hit yesterday doing? Have gone in to see her or will they even allow you to yet?



She's doing ok. Staples in hear head, concussion, bruised and sore back. She may come home Wednesday. Her friends started a meal train for her. 
She is upset because she was supposed to do an iron man race next week.


----------



## Momof4

How was work Ken? Do you have decent hours?


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Oh, yes: you need to cover that fence!


Not a bad idea.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning all.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My 15 year old Chihuahua now thinks that it's O.K. to pee while he's walking out of the patio to go outside. (As he's walking)
Sometimes he stops at the screen door and looks at the grass while he pees on the tiles of the patio.
It's rough getting old.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> How was work Ken? Do you have decent hours?


3:00 am rolls around much too quickly, but the hours are regular day shift hours. The job, for the most part is a mindless, physically devoid, job. Pay is ok.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ZEROPILOT said:


> My 15 year old Chihuahua now thinks that it's O.K. to pee while he's walking out of the patio to go outside. (As he's walking)
> Sometimes he stops at the screen door and looks at the grass while he pees on the tiles of the patio.
> It's rough getting old.


I at the least try to pee through the screen while looking out it!


----------



## JohnnyB65

tortdad said:


> Johnny... Dude! that's not a good fence at all. It's not nearly strong enough and he can totally see over and through it. You'll need to fix that ASAP before you end up starting a thread about how he escaped.


He can't go anywhere, there is a block wall on the other side. Its just to keep him on his side of the yard and off the patio and my work area. I like the fence because I can step over it. It is a really strong fence yet easy to pull apart if I need to push a wheelbarrow through. 
I'll have to find some sort of plastic lawn edging or something to hang on it.


----------



## tortdad

good morning.. by lunch time Ill be of the clock for the next two weeks, I'll run some last minuet errands and be at the airport by 5pm and in Arizona by 11pm


----------



## Lyn W

tortdad said:


> good morning.. by lunch time Ill be of the clock for the next two weeks, I'll run some last minuet errands and be at the airport by 5pm and in Arizona by 11pm


Enjoy your break!


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 3:00 am rolls around much too quickly, but the hours are regular day shift hours. The job, for the most part is a mindless, physically devoid, job. Pay is ok.



Hi Ken. Wish you the best of luck in your new job, and take good care of it: finding a job has become a world-wide issue.

Again....GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 3:00 am rolls around much too quickly, but the hours are regular day shift hours. The job, for the most part is a mindless, physically devoid, job. Pay is ok.



Hi Ken. Wish you the best of luck in your new job, and take good care of it: finding a job has become a world-wide issue.

Again....GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> good morning.. by lunch time Ill be of the clock for the next two weeks, I'll run some last minuet errands and be at the airport by 5pm and in Arizona by 11pm



Not sure if you will be in SD on Aug 1st but in Balboa Park where the SD zoo is , is the SDTTS tortoise show outside. No adoptions just a look see. Have fun on vaca!!! 
I wonder if Yvonne's partner @Will will be attending or sharing torts?


----------



## Gillian M

tortdad said:


> good morning.. by lunch time Ill be of the clock for the next two weeks, I'll run some last minuet errands and be at the airport by 5pm and in Arizona by 11pm


Have a nice time.


----------



## Gillian M

tortdad said:


> good morning.. by lunch time Ill be of the clock for the next two weeks, I'll run some last minuet errands and be at the airport by 5pm and in Arizona by 11pm


Have a nice time.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Momof4

@tortdad 
You better check in mister! Especially when your in SD! I want to see where you eat! 
I bet you can't wait to snuggle with your buddy


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good evening from Jordan, where it is almost 8pm.


----------



## dmmj

You should never yell at kids, unless they are ugly.


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening from Jordan, where it is almost 8pm.


Hi Gillan 
*waves*


----------



## smarch

Well my car is one of the many in that mass airbag recall, you know the one where metal bits can be thrown through you if it deploys.
Well I'm now on a 2 year wait-list for the fix... Yeah sure that's safe! It's a 10 year old car, who knows if it'll even still be kicking in 2 years... This is annoying


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Well my car is one of the many in that mass airbag recall, you know the one where metal bits can be thrown through you if it deploys.
> Well I'm now on a 2 year wait-list for the fix... Yeah sure that's safe! It's a 10 year old car, who knows if it'll even still be kicking in 2 years... This is annoying


Just wait two years before having an accident.


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> @tortdad
> You better check in mister! Especially when your in SD! I want to see where you eat!
> I bet you can't wait to snuggle with your buddy


What part of SD are you guys in? Anywhere near La Mesa?


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> What part of SD are you guys in? Anywhere near La Mesa?



North about 30 minutes. Off the I-15.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

All three of our cars, A 2012 Toyota Yaris, A 2013 Toyota Tacoma and a 2014 Scion XB have the airbag recall. The truck was already done once....Come to find out it was fitted with another defective airbag! The two cars have recalls for seat track issues and the truck has another for a seat belt thing.
THIS is rediculous!


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> North about 30 minutes. Off the I-15.


Maybe our families can met for a meal


----------



## mike taylor

Lunch? Wouldn't it be dinner time ?


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Gillan
> *waves*


Hello, how are you back there? Hope all is well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just wait two years before having an accident.


Wow!!


----------



## bouaboua

Who am I??

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/who-am-i.124352/


----------



## mike taylor

Dessert tortoise


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Maybe our families can met for a meal




That sounds fun but I'm not sure I can make that happen. Our kids schedules are so busy. 
I'm not even sure what my husband would think either.


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> That sounds fun but I'm not sure I can make that happen. Our kids schedules are so busy.
> I'm not even sure what my husband would think either.



Haha tell your husband you have a date with a random dud from the inter webs lol. I bet he'd say sure, have a good time 

My wife would totally be there. If I even thought about meeting one of you guys without her she'd cut my wanker off in my sleep.

I'm sure we're going to be slammed too


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Haha tell your husband you have a date with a random dud from the inter webs lol. I bet he'd say sure, have a good time
> 
> My wife would totally be there. If I even thought about meeting one of you guys without her she'd cut my wanker off in my sleep.
> 
> I'm sure we're going to be slammed too




It's my kids too! I always lecture about giving out info and meeting strangers online. 
They were asking me questions about meeting Yvonne
on the internet and going to her house. I had to justify it. 

We wouldn't want your wanker cut off


----------



## dmmj

I always try to solve one problem with another problem. We have homeless people who are hungry, and we have lots of stray dogs and cats. Hmmmmmm I wonder?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> I always try to solve one problem with another problem. We have homeless people who are hungry, and we have lots of stray dogs and cats. Hmmmmmm I wonder?


----------



## dmmj

What is wrong with people? SERIOUSLY!!!!(4)


----------



## bouaboua

I'm pretty normal...nothing wrong with me. No like you people...





Sorry! ! !

If you are having dinner~~~


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> I'm pretty normal...nothing wrong with me. No like you people...
> 
> View attachment 140136
> View attachment 140137
> 
> 
> Sorry! ! !
> 
> If you are having dinner~~~



Ewwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## dmmj

I dislike beating a dead equine. It is no fun


----------



## leigti

There are fires all around this area. Even right in the middle of town it smells like a campfire. There's no end in sight because everything is so dry and no rain is expected literally four months according to weather people.


----------



## leigti

bouaboua said:


> I'm pretty normal...nothing wrong with me. No like you people...
> 
> View attachment 140136
> View attachment 140137
> 
> 
> Sorry! ! !
> 
> If you are having dinner~~~


What the heck are you feeding that animal?!


----------



## bouaboua

leigti said:


> What the heck are you feeding that animal?!


Ask my wife. She is the one who is in charge of feeding.

I feed him some Marzuri when she is not looking also...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I said, “Your hair is pretty!"


----------



## mike taylor

Starting a project this weekend ! It's a 1977 Triumph Bonneville rigid frame ! So excited!


----------



## leigti

ZEROPILOT said:


> All three of our cars, A 2012 Toyota Yaris, A 2013 Toyota Tacoma and a 2014 Scion XB have the airbag recall. The truck was already done once....Come to find out it was fitted with another defective airbag! The two cars have recalls for seat track issues and the truck has another for a seat belt thing.
> THIS is rediculous!


Makes me kind of glad I can't drive.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> I'm pretty normal...nothing wrong with me. No like you people...
> 
> View attachment 140136
> View attachment 140137
> 
> 
> Sorry! ! !
> 
> If you are having dinner~~~


UGH!!!! is all I can say.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Oh I’m tired today. I worked over 15 hours without a break or lunch and it looks like I have to do it again tomorrow. 
I probably will not need it, but I’m going to take an Advil PM just to make sure I sleep. My whole body hurts anyway.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 3:00 am rolls around much too quickly, but the hours are regular day shift hours. The job, for the most part is a mindless, physically devoid, job. Pay is ok.


At this point in my life, I would welcome a mindless job. I had one in my early 20s building cars for GM, but I was young so I quit from boredom and went to school. Now not only do I have a ton of problems to figure out, but I can be held liable if I screw up. 

I had a friend with a Graduate Degree that gave it up to be a grounds man mowing grass and planting flowers. I thought he had gone mad until now when I’d trade him jobs in a heartbeat. 

Anyway congratulations.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Well its after 8PM and I have to get up by 4AM so if I'm lucky that would be 8hrs sleep. I guess I'm going to bed now and count sheep.


----------



## tortdad

Well I've been flying for a few hours and have made it no closer to home, lol. I flew from Houston tx to Denver Co and now back down to Tucson AZ. Talk about out of the way.


----------



## mike taylor

I bet your arms are tired ! Haha


----------



## dmmj

I think (uh oh) it is unfair of facebook to allow shirtless guys, but not girls. What happened to equality? Huh? Huh? Huh? Huh what indeed?


----------



## Lyn W

tortdad said:


> Well I've been flying for a few hours and have made it no closer to home, lol. I flew from Houston tx to Denver Co and now back down to Tucson AZ. Talk about out of the way.


Happy birthday though - hope the cabin crew made you a cake!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My memory isn't so swift. Someone else in Florida asked me to be on the lookout for a male Redfoot for them and I have forgotten who it was.
Yesterday I acquired three more tortoises and one of them is another male. Nice looking, too.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning !


----------



## Gillian M

tortdad said:


> Well I've been flying for a few hours and have made it no closer to home, lol. I flew from Houston tx to Denver Co and now back down to Tucson AZ. Talk about out of the way.


Wishes for a very.....

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> My memory isn't so swift. Someone else in Florida asked me to be on the lookout for a male Redfoot for them and I have forgotten who it was.
> Yesterday I acquired three more tortoises and one of them is another male. Nice looking, too.



Would like to see their pics.

How's Bertha today? Anything new?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup, morning all !


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yup, morning all !


Good afternoon as here it is almost 3pm.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Would like to see their pics.
> 
> How's Bertha today? Anything new?


Pics layer today.
Bertha is still with us.


----------



## taza

Happy Birthday @tortdad


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Wishes for a very.....
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## AZtortMom

Tort Dad!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 140209
> Tort Dad!


Love that pic! Where did you get it from? Or was it an 'invention' of yours, so as to say?


----------



## Momof4

@tortdad 
Happy Birthday!!! Hope you have a great day reuniting with your family!!


----------



## mike taylor

Happy birthday Kevin .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

tortdad said:


> Well I've been flying for a few hours and have made it no closer to home, lol. I flew from Houston tx to Denver Co and now back down to Tucson AZ. Talk about out of the way.


Tortdad 


And I got two more days and it will be my birthday so have a great day !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

...........By all accounts, a GREAT guy!


----------



## Jacqui

Happy day to you Kevin!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Momof4

I haven't been on much but I have noticed Yvonne hasn't either. 
Is she doing ok?


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Love that pic! Where did you get it from? Or was it an 'invention' of yours, so as to say?


Thanks  
I just found it one the internet


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 140242



I would love to have done that to a person or two in my life.


----------



## Lyn W

mike taylor said:


> Starting a project this weekend ! It's a 1977 Triumph Bonneville rigid frame ! So excited!


An old boyfriend of mine had a Bonneville in 1977 - that brought back some memories!


----------



## AZtortMom

How's it going everyone?


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> How's it going everyone?


Hi - its very quiet everywhere this evening/tonight.
Hope you are well!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm not really here yet.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm not really here yet.


Who said that?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> Who said that?


Exactly …and what's for dinner? I'm always hungry !


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Exactly …and what's for dinner? I'm always hungry !


I had a small steak and ale pie in puff pastry with potatoes broccoli carrots and cabbage - very nice!
Sorry none left


----------



## Momof4

Hey guys! 
Not feeling well today, my glands hurt and it's hard to swallow. 

I'm getting ready to pick up my better half from the airport.


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> Hey guys!
> Not feeling well today, my glands hurt and it's hard to swallow.
> 
> I'm getting ready to pick up my better half from the airport.



Was this a shorter trip than usual for him?


----------



## jaizei

I think I have y'all beat, I ate half a bag of Rolos for dinner.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Hey guys!
> Not feeling well today, my glands hurt and it's hard to swallow.
> 
> I'm getting ready to pick up my better half from the airport.


Hope you feel better soon - take care driving.
- gargling with soluble paracetamol before swallowing it helps me when I get bad throats


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> I think I have y'all beat, I ate half a bag of Rolos for dinner.


who will you save your last one for?

Or is that just a UK ad ?


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> who will you save your last one for?
> 
> Or is that just a UK ad ?



Probably just a UK ad; They sell themselves, they don't need ads here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Hey guys!
> Not feeling well today, my glands hurt and it's hard to swallow.
> 
> I'm getting ready to pick up my better half from the airport.


Well I know you're not allergic to the hubby!


----------



## AZtortMom

jaizei said:


> I think I have y'all beat, I ate half a bag of Rolos for dinner.


LOVE rolos


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Hey guys!
> Not feeling well today, my glands hurt and it's hard to swallow.
> 
> I'm getting ready to pick up my better half from the airport.


Feel better!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Hey guys!
> Not feeling well today, my glands hurt and it's hard to swallow.
> 
> I'm getting ready to pick up my better half from the airport.



No fun being sick for his homecoming.  Gets all better fast please.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> who will you save your last one for?
> 
> Or is that just a UK ad ?



Who would you give your last one to?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is the song I've been singing in my head. Sung by David Allen Coe
"Would You Lay With Me (In A Field Of Stone)"

Would you lay with me
In a field of stone
If my needs were strong
Would you lay with me

Should my lips grow dry
Would you wet them dear
In the midnight hour
If my lips were dry

Would you go away to another land
Walk a thousand miles through the burning sand
Wipe the blood away from my dieing hands
If I give myself to you

Will you bathe with me 
In the stream of life
When the moon is full
Will you bathe with me

Will you still love me
When I'm down and out
In my time of trial
Will you stand by me

Would you go away to another land
Walk a thousand miles through the burning sand
Wipe the blood away from my dieing hands
If I give myself to you

(cannoned)
Would you lay with me
In a field of stone
Should my lips grow dry
Would you wet them dear
Would you bathe with me
In the stream of life
Would you still love me
When I'm down and out


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well that was kinda heavy Cowboy. 
Let's see who's gonna like, ya hopeless romantic!


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is the song I've been singing in my head. Sung by David Allen Coe
> "Would You Lay With Me (In A Field Of Stone)"
> 
> Would you lay with me
> In a field of stone
> If my needs were strong
> Would you lay with me
> 
> Should my lips grow dry
> Would you wet them dear
> In the midnight hour
> If my lips were dry
> 
> Would you go away to another land
> Walk a thousand miles through the burning sand
> Wipe the blood away from my dieing hands
> If I give myself to you
> 
> Will you bathe with me
> In the stream of life
> When the moon is full
> Will you bathe with me
> 
> Will you still love me
> When I'm down and out
> In my time of trial
> Will you stand by me
> 
> Would you go away to another land
> Walk a thousand miles through the burning sand
> Wipe the blood away from my dieing hands
> If I give myself to you
> 
> (cannoned)
> Would you lay with me
> In a field of stone
> Should my lips grow dry
> Would you wet them dear
> Would you bathe with me
> In the stream of life
> Would you still love me
> When I'm down and out


I always liked that song. Interesting human being who wrote it though.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> I always liked that song. Interesting human being who wrote it though.


Well you know, cowboys write there best when in love or broken hearted.
David had his share of both. 
I've been known to lay down some verse that I have no knowledge of the origin except to say it happens best while I'm in love. I've been told I've got some Shakespeare in me.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Hey guys!
> Not feeling well today, my glands hurt and it's hard to swallow.
> 
> I'm getting ready to pick up my better half from the airport.


He's not going to like that . haha


----------



## mike taylor

Lyn W said:


> Hope you feel better soon - take care driving.
> - gargling with soluble paracetamol before swallowing it helps me when I get bad throats


Man this one is toooo easy . I'm not saying anything .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm thinking of running for President of the USA on the republican ticket. In the polls I'd be neck and neck with some that are seriously running. What's the job pay? Would I have to have Obamacare for medical?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well that was kinda heavy Cowboy.
> Let's see who's gonna like, ya hopeless romantic!


Not me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I can't believe that only Tina was strong enough to talk about the song. And still no likes…where's the love people, where's the love?


----------



## dmmj

Sheros, female heros PC run amok. Game over folks


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> I think I have y'all beat, I ate half a bag of Rolos for dinner.


Just half…? Wuss


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My daughter was telling me that women will get tattoos of eye brows, even eyeliner done. She said they're called cosmetic tattoos. I followed that information by suggesting that maybe I could get abs tattooed and never have to go to a gym. That pretty much ended the conversation. I think that me having tattoo abs weirded her out a little.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

QUOTE="Cowboy_Ken, post: 1152279, member: 14851"]Crap ' what am I still awake for? Night all.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dmmj

What song?


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm thinking of running for President of the USA on the republican ticket. In the polls I'd be neck and neck with some that are seriously running. What's the job pay? Would I have to have Obamacare for medical?


Just be a member of Congress. Free healthcare for the rest of your life and you don't have to do a darn thing. Just disagree, argue, don't cooperate, don't compromise on anything, and take your own sweet time doing it.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I can't believe that only Tina was strong enough to talk about the song. And still no likes…where's the love people, where's the love?


A lot of people make fun of country music because there are some very stupid country songs. But there are also many of them that go right to the heart. Have you ever heard the song by Earl Thomas Conley called "what all say"? Or "feed Jake" I don't know who sings that one but I love it.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is the song I've been singing in my head. Sung by David Allen Coe
> "Would You Lay With Me (In A Field Of Stone)"
> 
> Would you lay with me
> In a field of stone
> If my needs were strong
> Would you lay with me
> 
> Should my lips grow dry
> Would you wet them dear
> In the midnight hour
> If my lips were dry
> 
> Would you go away to another land
> Walk a thousand miles through the burning sand
> Wipe the blood away from my dieing hands
> If I give myself to you
> 
> Will you bathe with me
> In the stream of life
> When the moon is full
> Will you bathe with me
> 
> Will you still love me
> When I'm down and out
> In my time of trial
> Will you stand by me
> 
> Would you go away to another land
> Walk a thousand miles through the burning sand
> Wipe the blood away from my dieing hands
> If I give myself to you
> 
> (cannoned)
> Would you lay with me
> In a field of stone
> Should my lips grow dry
> Would you wet them dear
> Would you bathe with me
> In the stream of life
> Would you still love me
> When I'm down and out



If you save me your last Rolo - OK then


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well you know, cowboys write there best when in love or broken hearted.
> David had his share of both.
> I've been known to lay down some verse that I have no knowledge of the origin except to say it happens best while I'm in love. I've been told I've got some Shakespeare in me.



That's too bard, Ken

Beautiful lyrics though will have to google tune


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm thinking of running for President of the USA on the republican ticket. In the polls I'd be neck and neck with some that are seriously running. What's the job pay? Would I have to have Obamacare for medical?


You should see the shower that are running for leader of our Labour Party!
They may as well throw the towel in now!


----------



## mike taylor

You got my vote Ken . Morning TFO !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> You got my vote Ken . Morning TFO !


Thank you for your support Mike. A U.S. Presidential campaign once included, “a soup bone for every pot" or something close. Mine will be something similar, “fresh foods for every tortoise" or something close.


----------



## Gillian M

leigti said:


> I always liked that song. Interesting human being who wrote it though.


I also think the writer seems romantic, right?


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well you know, cowboys write there best when in love or broken hearted.
> David had his share of both.
> I've been known to lay down some verse that I have no knowledge of the origin except to say it happens best while I'm in love. I've been told I've got some Shakespeare in me.



Wow, Ken....another Shakespeare. Lucky you as welll those who read your words.


----------



## Lyn W

Could only find the Tanya Tucker versions - very pretty song Ken


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

On a short road trip to KS to meet a member.


----------



## smarch

ZEROPILOT said:


> All three of our cars, A 2012 Toyota Yaris, A 2013 Toyota Tacoma and a 2014 Scion XB have the airbag recall. The truck was already done once....Come to find out it was fitted with another defective airbag! The two cars have recalls for seat track issues and the truck has another for a seat belt thing.
> THIS is rediculous!


 Yeah my sisters 2003 carolla had the airbag and I think the seatbelt. I actually found out from my mum that we don't know if my car is one of the recall and they haven't checked on it... I'm not sure why my dad said I was on such a wait list if they don't even know ... I hate when people say crap that's not true...


----------



## smarch

Anyone watch Sharknado 3 last night?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Anyone watch Sharknado 3 last night?



Nopers.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Hi Jacqui, how are you? Hope you're well; haven't heard from you for quite long.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> Could only find the Tanya Tucker versions - very pretty song Ken


Tanya was more excepted by the music industry, so she got the most out of performing the song. I too, think she did it wonderfully.


----------



## dmmj

Since people are self identifying as different genders and races LADIES and GENTLEMEN allow me to introduce the first trabsspecies american, you know him, you love him, yours truly. I self identify with tortoises. Pleased to meetcha.


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> Since people are self identifying as different genders and races LADIES and GENTLEMEN allow me to introduce the first trabsspecies american, you know him, you love him, yours truly. I self identify with tortoises. Pleased to meetcha.


Hate to break it to you but is that not kind of a big part of the definition of a furry? The whole fursona concept and identifying as a species of animal and stuff. I mean completely free to be I actually have a furry friend and don't see the problem at all... But I don't think you realized where you just went there.


----------



## dmmj

Not an expert but does not the name furry mean furry animals? I have not seen furry enthusiasts as tortoises. Sort of a oxymoron. Besides I do not really care what others want to label me as.


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> Not an expert but does not the name furry mean furry animals? I have not seen furry enthusiasts as tortoises. Sort of a oxymoron. Besides I do not really care what others want to label me as.


Not always since lizards and dragons exist in the furry world. And I don't really partake in labels, each person is their own why try to force them into categories. I'm female but don't label as any specific gender since I dont like labels


----------



## dmmj

I will be the first tortoise furry, I like being unique.


----------



## dmmj

BADGERS? We dont need no stinking badgers!


----------



## Gillian M

Just wanted to say.......

Hi everyone.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi peeps *waves*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Anyone watch Sharknado 3 last night?



http://www.andrewshaffer.com/how-to-survive-a-sharknado/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> Just wanted to say.......
> 
> Hi everyone.


Evening?


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Evening?


Yes.....Good evening Ken, and Tort Forum members. It's almost 10pm here. What time is it back there, Ken?

By the way, how's your new job? Sincerely hope to hear that all is WELL.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes.....Good evening Ken, and Tort Forum members. It's almost 10pm here. What time is it back there, Ken?
> 
> By the way, how's your new job? Sincerely hope to hear that all is WELL.


Currently it's 1:05pm here. It's going very well here. I work with some great people …at least they act like they like me LOL!


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Currently it's 1:05pm here. It's going very well here. I work with some great people …at least they act like they like me LOL!


Hi Ken. Glad to hear that you're working with 'great people.'


----------



## Gillian M

Am tired and I'm going to bed. So good night everyone and sweet dreams.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 140402


That drives me mad and I have even popped out at lights to tell the driver in front their indicator isn't working if I have been behind them for ages and they haven't used it.
I think it's illegal in Australia (not indicating - not me)


----------



## mike taylor

Try being on a Motorcycle ! It really sucks . I can't stand the people using their car as a phone booth .


----------



## smarch

From my hike last night with a friend from school


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I caught that CRAP MASTER duck on camera. Now she's teaching her babies to crap every where.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Am tired and I'm going to bed. So good night everyone and sweet dreams.


Night Gillian


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ZEROPILOT said:


> Night Gillian


So everyone left with Gillian? Again I ask, “What am I , chopped liver?"
Hey @Momof4 did you get better yet?


----------



## jaizei

leigti said:


> A lot of people make fun of country music because there are some very stupid country songs. But there are also many of them that go right to the heart. Have you ever heard the song by Earl Thomas Conley called "what all say"? Or "feed Jake" I don't know who sings that one but I love it.



Aw, early '90s country music.


----------



## jaizei

I may have overslept this morning and then spent the first half of the day legitimately thinking it was Friday for some reason.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So everyone left with Gillian? Again I ask, “What am I , chopped liver?"
> Hey @Momof4 did you get better yet?



I'm ok, taking ibuprofen. 
Our main pipe is leaking again where it was repaired a few months ago 2x!! Water is off and plumbers coming tomorrow afternoon! 

Took my car in and $1000 later it will be fixed 

Not a good way to welcome my husband home .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tina, I consider Garth Brooks too pop country for me. But I've got another DAC song for tonight's musical lesson.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> I'm ok, taking ibuprofen.
> Not a good way to welcome my husband home .


Dang it Kathy. I'm sorry. Hell, get someone else to dig the hole, and if I were there I'd fix it for you guys if you'd allow me to spend the night with the tap coming off your bar!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> Could only find the Tanya Tucker versions - very pretty song Ken


Here you go David singing it for you…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And for tonight …


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

jaizei said:


> Aw, early '90s country music.
> 
> 
> View attachment 140422


And what's wrong with " Mullets " !!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

And tommarow is my birthday and I ask my wife for the CD drinking beer with Jesus !


----------



## jaizei

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And what's wrong with " Mullets " !!



Nothing!


----------



## jaizei

And just for you @Cowboy_Ken 






I'm pretty sure we did "line dancing" to this song in gym when I was in elementary school.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

"Would You Be My Lady"

Would you hold on to my hand when I get lonely
Could I come to you whenever I'm in need
Would you always have a place for me to lay my body down
Would you be my lady, in the morning
Would you be lady

Would you walk with me across the bridges I forgot to burn
Could you face the future looking at my past
If I took the time to teach you all the things you'll need to learn
To be my lady, when I need you
Would you be my lady

Does it matter to you that you're not my first love
Would you let a thing like that stand in your way
If I said you was the woman that could ease my troubled mind
Would you be my lady, when I need you
Would you be my lady

Would you walk with me across the bridges I forgot to burn
Could you face the future looking at my past
If I took the time to teach you all things you'll need to learn
To be my lady, in the morning
Would you be my lady

Would you always have a place for me to lay my body down


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> And just for you @Cowboy_Ken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure we did "line dancing" to this song in gym when I was in elementary school.


But that is so NOT country music! I think they had the dance came up with a song to go with it then found someone with no self pride too sing and record it. Sure billy made money from a 1 hit wonder but it was all marketing not music


----------



## leigti

Is that song by David Allen Coe also? Didn't he write some ummm... "adult" songs also?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey all. Where's Monica been lately? Has she been on and I've just missed her? And I guess Dawn hasn't checked in yet? And Heather, any sign of her?
I've seen Gillian lately so she's good!


----------



## mike taylor

I haven't seen them .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Is that song by David Allen Coe also? Didn't he write some ummm... "adult" songs also?


Which song Tina?
And adult songs to say the least. He wrote and sang some straight up racist songs. He may have written some beautiful songs about love and mama, and trains, and trucks, and prison and getting drunk, but he also is a bigot and isn't shy about it.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> "Would You Be My Lady"
> 
> Would you hold on to my hand when I get lonely
> Could I come to you whenever I'm in need
> Would you always have a place for me to lay my body down
> Would you be my lady, in the morning
> Would you be lady
> 
> Would you walk with me across the bridges I forgot to burn
> Could you face the future looking at my past
> If I took the time to teach you all the things you'll need to learn
> To be my lady, when I need you
> Would you be my lady
> 
> Does it matter to you that you're not my first love
> Would you let a thing like that stand in your way
> If I said you was the woman that could ease my troubled mind
> Would you be my lady, when I need you
> Would you be my lady
> 
> Would you walk with me across the bridges I forgot to burn
> Could you face the future looking at my past
> If I took the time to teach you all things you'll need to learn
> To be my lady, in the morning
> Would you be my lady
> 
> Would you always have a place for me to lay my body down


This song Ken. David Allan Coe is dead. It's too bad that he was such a jerk. And yes I did get the hidden song lyrics


----------



## JohnnyB65

It’s been a long time since I’ve listened to country music although my wife still has her radio tuned in to it.

I’ll tell you how long it’s been since I’ve listen to it. It was way back when I had an old Chevy step side pickup complete with a bull horn. We drove around San Francisco drinking beer while listening to Merle Haggard on the 8-Track and sounding the bull horn at every intersection. I can’t believe we weren’t arrested because we got a lot of crazy looks from the city people. LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JohnnyB65 said:


> I can’t believe we weren’t arrested because we got a lot of crazy looks from the city people. LOL


You got crazy looks because of the 
8-trak.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> This song Ken. David Allan Coe is dead. It's too bad that he was such a jerk. And yes I did get the hidden song lyrics


Yup. I think he realized he should have burned more bridges than he did.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You got crazy looks because of the
> 8-trak.


LOL Well that was a long time ago


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

jaizei said:


> Aw, early '90s country music.
> 
> 
> View attachment 140422


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got nothing to account for still being awake. I should so be in bed awhile ago. I got some AMAZING emails today from my closest, warmest friend and I believe I'm still just riding to high feeling. But its hitting me now. Good night all


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Night Gillian


It's now time to say 'good morning' Ed and everyone else.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got nothing to account for still being awake. I should so be in bed awhile ago. I got some AMAZING emails today from my closest, warmest friend and I believe I'm still just riding to high feeling. But its hitting me now. Good night all


Hi Ken and hope you had a goodnight's sleep. Lucky you for those email messages you are receiving!


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> I'm ok, taking ibuprofen.
> Our main pipe is leaking again where it was repaired a few months ago 2x!! Water is off and plumbers coming tomorrow afternoon!
> 
> Took my car in and $1000 later it will be fixed
> 
> Not a good way to welcome my husband home .



Hi and sincerely hope you are now better. Wishes to get well soon.


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> "Would You Be My Lady"
> 
> Would you hold on to my hand when I get lonely
> Could I come to you whenever I'm in need
> Would you always have a place for me to lay my body down
> Would you be my lady, in the morning
> Would you be lady
> 
> Would you walk with me across the bridges I forgot to burn
> Could you face the future looking at my past
> If I took the time to teach you all the things you'll need to learn
> To be my lady, when I need you
> Would you be my lady
> 
> Does it matter to you that you're not my first love
> Would you let a thing like that stand in your way
> If I said you was the woman that could ease my troubled mind
> Would you be my lady, when I need you
> Would you be my lady
> 
> Would you walk with me across the bridges I forgot to burn
> Could you face the future looking at my past
> If I took the time to teach you all things you'll need to learn
> To be my lady, in the morning
> Would you be my lady
> 
> Would you always have a place for me to lay my body down


Is that an original? You old silver tounged devil you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> Is that an original? You old silver tounged devil you?


Original to me? No, Dave Allen Coe


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Where's Yvonne and all my home girls?


----------



## leigti

I'm here for a little while.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi, everyone!
Good day?


----------



## dmmj

Kids today are to weak it probably starts with Johnson no cry baby shampoo. When I was little we cried all through our bath and we liked it.


----------



## bouaboua

Friday afternoon................Are you ready for weekend? 

I like start me weekend now! How about you?


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon everyone


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> Kids today are to weak it probably starts with Johnson no cry baby shampoo. When I was little we cried all through our bath and we liked it.


I cried too. Not sure if it was the diesel in my eyes or not. Finally when I moved out, I saw I could buy flea dip at the farm and ranch store and it didn't hurt near as much! The flea and tick dog shampoo is pretty good too.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> Kids today are to weak it probably starts with Johnson no cry baby shampoo. When I was little we cried all through our bath and we liked it.



Some things never change


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here you go David singing it for you…


Not familiar with the name but lovely voice! Thanks Ken


----------



## JohnnyB65

I think I need to hook up a Nanny camera overlooking the tortoise’s food. Either he is really hungry in a growing spurt or something is eating his food. I normally feed him in his bowl and he only eats half then goes in the yard. Today I saw how much was in his bowl after he went into the yard and I went to the store. When I came back he was still in the yard but his bowl was cleaned out.

This has happened before and I thought it was my beagle, but I had the gate closed so the beagle could not get in. It is possible that the tortoise went back in while I was gone thru his private opening and cleaned it out, but I really doubt it because I don’t think I was gone that long.

I thought it might be the birds, but they like the dog food better and never clean out the entire bowl even when there isn’t any dog food available.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

jaizei said:


> Nothing!


Nothing I have one . But at 60 years old I'm happy to have long hair !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tonight is FRIDAY so tonight we have FUN. @Moozillion this is for you Bea


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 140402


Yes but I believe they don't issue those in CT... And us "mass-holes" don't use them because like ninjas we can't allow our next move to be predicted.
Kidding though, I gotta use it because the car gotta know which way it's going!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> And us "mass-holes" use them because like ninjas we allow our next move to be predicted.
> Kidding though, I gotta use it because I gotta know which way the cars going!


You got Cowboyed!!!! I imagine you'd have bet big money that you'd never read that you got Cowboyed in your entire life ! LOL.


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tonight is FRIDAY so tonight we have FUN. @Moozillion this is for you Bea


Hahaha!!!! GUACAMOLE!!!!
I get a kick out of the Texas Tornados!
Thanks, Ken!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Moozillion said:


> Hahaha!!!! GUACAMOLE!!!!
> I get a kick out of the Texas Tornados!
> Thanks, Ken!!!


I knew you liked them and the song. While driving home today, Guacamole! Cycled through my playlist while I was nearing the ranch, so I was able to remember to look it up and post it for you.


----------



## bouaboua

Time to say goodnight to you all from West coast!!

May you all a good sleep and a dandy weekend.


----------



## Yvonne G

JohnnyB65 said:


> I think I need to hook up a Nanny camera overlooking the tortoise’s food. Either he is really hungry in a growing spurt or something is eating his food. I normally feed him in his bowl and he only eats half then goes in the yard. Today I saw how much was in his bowl after he went into the yard and I went to the store. When I came back he was still in the yard but his bowl was cleaned out.
> 
> This has happened before and I thought it was my beagle, but I had the gate closed so the beagle could not get in. It is possible that the tortoise went back in while I was gone thru his private opening and cleaned it out, but I really doubt it because I don’t think I was gone that long.
> 
> I thought it might be the birds, but they like the dog food better and never clean out the entire bowl even when there isn’t any dog food available.



If your yard has those big, black roaches, they love tortoise food...but they mainly come out at night.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> If your yard has those big, black roaches, they love tortoise food...but they mainly come out at night.


Welcome to the forum Yvonne. Be sure to make an introduction post and tell us about yourself. Do you currently have a tortoise or turtle? And we love photos. Again, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But really Yvonne, I've missed you and Jacqui! Where the two of you been?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey


Another newbie ...


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, everyone!
> Good day?


Hi Adam. How's the heat wave back there?


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon everyone


Hi! How are you back there?


----------



## Pearly

Good morning to ya'll! Btw I don't have the Texas accent, just like the way it sounds. Wishing everyone a great weekend


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Time to say goodnight to you all from West coast!!
> 
> May you all a good sleep and a dandy weekend.


Thanks and same to you.


----------



## Gillian M

Pearly said:


> Good morning to ya'll! Btw I don't have the Texas accent, just like the way it sounds. Wishing everyone a great weekend


Thanks, enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey


Hi there! How are you? Haven't heard from you for quite long. Just let me know you're well.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Yvonne G said:


> If your yard has those big, black roaches, they love tortoise food...but they mainly come out at night.


Oh wow I didn't think they could eat that much. I pulled two out of the dogs food bowl this morning. They can get in to the bowl but can't get out.
I took this photo a few weeks ago when there were even more:






I'm trying to talk a coworker into capturing me a few lizards to put in my yard to see if they will help keep these under control. I loves Lizards and is always catching them.


----------



## Yvonne G

JohnnyB65 said:


> Oh wow I didn't think they could eat that much. I pulled two out of the dogs food bowl this morning. They can get in to the bowl but can't get out.
> I took this photo a few weeks ago when there were even more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to talk a coworker into capturing me a few lizards to put in my yard to see if they will help keep these under control. I loves Lizards and is always catching them.




Yup...those are the culprits. Cats usually leave a few crumbs in the bottom of their bowls, and lately I've noticed their bowls are squeaky clean. I discovered those darned roaches cleaning up the crumbs. Same with the left-overs on the tortoises' food stations. The roaches are very bad this year. I guess it didn't get cold enough last winter to kill them off. Now I've got sticky traps all over my property. It's very embarrassing when people come over to look at my adoption tortoises.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Yvonne G said:


> Yup...those are the culprits. Cats usually leave a few crumbs in the bottom of their bowls, and lately I've noticed their bowls are squeaky clean. I discovered those darned roaches cleaning up the crumbs. Same with the left-overs on the tortoises' food stations. The roaches are very bad this year. I guess it didn't get cold enough last winter to kill them off. Now I've got sticky traps all over my property. It's very embarrassing when people come over to look at my adoption tortoises.


"sticky traps"  Now that's something I've never thought of. Wow I'm going to buy some of those today. I've tried insecticide around the perimeter where the tortoise can't get to, but I never know if its working. Thanks Yvonne


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. How's the heat wave back there?


Hot, hot, hot, though slightly cooler than Jordan at the moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Good morning to ya'll! Btw I don't have the Texas accent, just like the way it sounds. Wishing everyone a great weekend


Thanks.
You too.
Have fun.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning all 
Morning Gillan


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Morning Jacqui *waves*


----------



## tortdad

Just popping in to say hello 

We're having a good time in Arizona. Noah and I are at breakfast waiting on some old friends to join us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Just popping in to say hello
> 
> We're having a good time in Arizona. Noah and I are at breakfast waiting on some old friends to join us.


Enjoy your break.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning all
> Morning Gillan


Thanks a lot and it's now time to say...good evening. It's almost 7.30pm here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks a lot and it's now time to say...good evening. It's almost 7.30pm here.


I've got 9:30am here. That, for me, is part of the fun of this forum. We are truly an international site. If only the U.N. could agree half as much as we all do here…ok…time to pull my head out of fantasy land.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LOL …Gillian gives me a “like" for pulling my head out of fantasy land!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And just where exactly am I to sit?


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning/afternoon/evening all, to you and your cute torts.


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> Just popping in to say hello
> 
> We're having a good time in Arizona. Noah and I are at breakfast waiting on some old friends to join us.



Totally just read this as Noel and I.


----------



## jaizei

And here I am using my legs like a sucker.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And just where exactly am I to sit?
> View attachment 140621


On the ground where you belong, human!


----------



## leigti

jaizei said:


> And here I am using my legs like a sucker.


That looks like a really good way to fall down and break your neck. If it was more in a strides stance you would have better balance on it. I have an idea, why don't you just walk?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> On the ground where you belong, human!


That truly made me laugh!!


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That truly made me laugh!!


----------



## leigti

This is how my cat is sleeping today


He's letting the wall and the door hold him up.


----------



## leigti

R

this is his other favorite place.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> This is how my cat is sleeping today
> View attachment 140632
> 
> He's letting the wall and the door hold him up.


Such a hard life......


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> This is how my cat is sleeping today
> View attachment 140632
> 
> He's letting the wall and the door hold him up.


A rabid bat was located close to our place, so Ava and Nigel Caruthers, Cat of Action and Adventure had to come in for booster shots.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Such a hard life......


My animals are very abused and neglected.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> My animals are very abused and neglected.


I can tell......


----------



## AZtortMom

leigti said:


> My animals are very abused and neglected.


Mine too *eye roll*


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A rabid bat was located close to our place, so Ava and Nigel Caruthers, Cat of Action and Adventure had to come in for booster shots.
> View attachment 140634


Where's the other cat? Don't you have two? I think Methos is bored, Mini is gone and he doesn't have anybody to play with :-(


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Mine too *eye roll*


Hi, Noel.


----------



## Pearly

I'm so happy to see I'm not the only "crazy cat person". I'll post i pic or two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> I'm so happy to see I'm not the only "crazy cat person". I'll post i pic or two.


Nope, lots around here.


----------



## Gillian M

leigti said:


> On the ground where you belong, human!


Wow!


----------



## jaizei

I think cat aficionado is preferred.


----------



## leigti

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow!


That's how cats think. They allow you to house them, feed them, pet them etc. They own you, you don't own them. Dogs will try to please you, cats could care less. But that's what makes them so much fun. Did you get a cat yet?


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That truly made me laugh!!


Did it really?


----------



## Gillian M

leigti said:


> That's how cats think. They allow you to house them, feed them, pet them etc. They own you, you don't own them. Dogs will try to please you, cats could care less. But that's what makes them so much fun. Did you get a cat yet?


Hi, hope you are well.

No, I'm afraid not yet. It is not going to be that easy: there are NO decent pet stores here, and if I do get a cat, I want a clean and healthy one. Know what i mean?


----------



## leigti

Maybe you can contact a breeder. Will cost a lot more but will probably be healthy.


----------



## Pearly

I don't know your location but most places I know have local shelters and rescue groups. There are TONS of gorgeous dogs cats and other pets who have been fully "vetted" (shots, blood work, health screen, even microchipped at times) that are available for adoptions. I didn't have any luck with rescue on getting our torts but cats are truly everywhere. If I could take another cat it would be from the rescue. They work with rescue animals, foster and socialize them, do some limited training work with them, always disclose if an animal has any special needs, and they truly have the animals' best interest at heart as well as their new forever families. They really do all they can to be sure that the pet will be a good match for the adoptive family. Most of the times they keep the "back door open" for returns if things don't work out. Animals with health or behavioral issues are only allowed to be adopted by people who have special training in handling those issues. Another big PRO in adopting rather than buying from the breeder is the difference in your cost which can run in hundreds if not more.


----------



## JohnnyB65

two of my cats


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Noel.


Hi Adam *waves*


----------



## Gillian M

JohnnyB65 said:


> two of my cats


A very sweet picture!


----------



## JohnnyB65

Gillian Moore said:


> A very sweet picture!


Evening play time


----------



## leigti

Very pretty cats you have there.


----------



## JohnnyB65

leigti said:


> Very pretty cats you have there.


Thanks, this is the rest of the gang. I know it is not the season, but it’s the only one I have of all them together.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Pearly said:


> more.


Howdy Pearly! Glad to see you made it to chat. This IS where the COOL kids hang out. Have you decided what you will be doing yet in regard to your daughter and the forum yet? And for us, it might be easiest to know her username ahead of time. You know, something like Pearly's_Kid or something similar. For instance I try to read all the introductions but I know I don't read them all. So I'd likely miss hers. And then if she started showing up on a thread I follow it could go down hill quickly. And while I'm thinking about it, have you figured out the private message section (pm) yet?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JohnnyB65 said:


> Thanks, this is the rest of the gang. I know it is not the season, but it’s the only one I have of all them together.


If not for the reflected eyes, I might not have known that you have five! We have five here as well. Cats, I believe are a necessary ingredient to a warm inviting house.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If not for the reflected eyes, I might not have known that you have five! We have five here as well. Cats, I believe are a necessary ingredient to a warm inviting house.



You only see 5?


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy Pearly! Glad to see you made it to chat. This IS where the COOL kids hang out. Have you decided what you will be doing yet in regard to your daughter and the forum yet? And for us, it might be easiest to know her username ahead of time. You know, something like Pearly's_Kid or something similar. For instance I try to read all the introductions but I know I don't read them all. So I'd likely miss hers. And then if she started showing up on a thread I follow it could go down hill quickly. And while I'm thinking about it, have you figured out the private message section (pm) yet?



Well cool kids + 1


----------



## Pearly

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy Pearly! Glad to see you made it to chat. This IS where the COOL kids hang out. Have you decided what you will be doing yet in regard to your daughter and the forum yet? And for us, it might be easiest to know her username ahead of time. You know, something like Pearly's_Kid or something similar. For instance I try to read all the introductions but I know I don't read them all. So I'd likely miss hers. And then if she started showing up on a thread I follow it could go down hill quickly. And while I'm thinking about it, have you figured out the private message section (pm) yet?


Hi there! She's on! Under Toffi. She chose her name after one of our 3 cat who happens to be a very overweight and cute as can be... Tortoiseshell as for PM did you mean that about mine, or monitoring hers?


----------



## Pearly

JohnnyB65 said:


> Thanks, this is the rest of the gang. I know it is not the season, but it’s the only one I have of all them together.


Omg!!!! They are beautiful!!!! I used to have 5 as well, 4 indoor and 1 outdoor who one day adopted us. Currently we only have 3 and only 2 of those are from my original bunch. Losing a pet is horrible! That's why having tortoises is so appealing to me


----------



## dmmj

Every so often the citizens of this country does something that makes me feel very proud. Last week after the shootings at the armed services recruiting centers. Civilians are voliterily standing guard outside of them.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Pearly said:


> Omg!!!! They are beautiful!!!! I used to have 5 as well, 4 indoor and 1 outdoor who one day adopted us. Currently we only have 3 and only 2 of those are from my original bunch. Losing a pet is horrible! That's why having tortoises is so appealing to me


All my cats are indoor cats because there are people and animals in the neighborhood that kill cats. I do have a caged outdoor catwalk were they can enjoy the outdoors while being safe.


----------



## tortdad

So as I said before in my anger rant..... My brother in law is starting to do tattoos. Since he did a tattoo on my daughter and will be doing one for my wife I bought him some supplies. When I went to his house today to drop them off he said I wasn't leaving without a tattoo. I thought about it for a sec and asked my son Noah, who's 4, to come right his name on my chest (he just learned how to write his name) and then my brother in law tattooed it in place.


----------



## dmmj

Oh me so hungry, me hungry long time 
Damn auto correct


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Pearly said:


> PM did you mean that about mine, or monitoring hers?


Either one. Yours for you and hers to monitor for her safety.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Either one. Yours for you and hers to monitor for her safety.


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I knew you liked them and the song. While driving home today, Guacamole! Cycled through my playlist while I was nearing the ranch, so I was able to remember to look it up and post it for you.


I like The Tractors, too!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Please stop visualizing me like that Maggie. Makes me feel a little, “dirty"!


See? Women think you are "yuck"!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> See? Women think you are "yuck"!!!


You drunk?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 139437
> this is what I've got coming





jaizei said:


> You only see 5?


I see 6


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You drunk?


You know better than that, it's just that I KNOW you, (and NOT in the biblical sense)...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I went with some friends Tuesday night up to Portland to see RUSH....OMGosh did we have fun. They had a great light show, but all the bald heads in front of me blinded me. I'm 69 and I bet I was among the youngest....Joke. The couple sitting in front of us were young and he took out his camera to take a selfie, and the devil made me do it, and I photobombed them, I put my face right between theirs only back some. And gosh did they laugh, actually everyone did. That's not something I would normally do, but I did, and I'm glad cuz it was damn funny.....
And next month it's Motley Crue, so we're going to haunt Goodwill for 80's costumes. I'm hoping I can find some platforms and a big wig...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

JohnnyB65 said:


> All my cats are indoor cats because there are people and animals in the neighborhood that kill cats. I do have a caged outdoor catwalk were they can enjoy the outdoors while being safe.





This is Maks. 2 years ago she was 13 pounds so we put her on a diet.......she's 17 pounds now...
the other one is Trouble....






and she really is....
I'm proud of you, I also only have indoor cats....


----------



## JohnnyB65

maggie3fan said:


> This is Maks. 2 years ago she was 13 pounds so we put her on a diet.......she's 17 pounds now...
> the other one is Trouble....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she really is....
> I'm proud of you, I also only have indoor cats....


I just noticed my post on the catwalk wasn't clear that they can go outside to the cat walk anytime they want through a cat door on the second floor. I just didn’t want anybody to think I stuff them in the cage below and leave them. They are free to go in and out of the house as they want.






They usually spend the nights outside but do like to hang out on the catwalk while I’m building things on the patio.


----------



## Pearly

JohnnyB65 said:


> All my cats are indoor cats because there are people and animals in the neighborhood that kill cats. I do have a caged outdoor catwalk were they can enjoy the outdoors while being safe.


Your white (mostly white) kitty reminds me of one of my very special kitties. His fur was little shorter and the only color other than white on him was silvery gray. He also had dark mark around his nose. My friends used to call him Adolf (after hitler's mustache I have to dig in My Cloud files for some pictures to show off my pets, past and present


----------



## Pearly

JohnnyB65 said:


> I just noticed my post on the catwalk wasn't clear that they can go outside to the cat walk anytime they want through a cat door on the second floor. I just didn’t want anybody to think I stuff them in the cage below and leave them. They are free to go in and out of the house as they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They usually spend the nights outside but do like to hang out on the catwalk while I’m building things on the patio.


I love that face with dark nose!


----------



## Pearly

Also love that catwalk! I bet your cats adore you for it! I wish I had someone who would build something similar for my cats for the outside and playscapes inside the house. Cats love being UP! My youngest one still jumps on top of my kitchen cabinets for his naps. Granted, he bulldozed all the decorations I had up there... but I don't mind. I love to share my living space with children and animals. They make me happy


----------



## dmmj

Am I the only one who wonders how smurfs reproduce? There is only one female


----------



## Elohi

Hey guys. 
How is everyone?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It seems like my pm has started acting up.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Pearly said:


> Also love that catwalk! I bet your cats adore you for it! I wish I had someone who would build something similar for my cats for the outside and playscapes inside the house. Cats love being UP! My youngest one still jumps on top of my kitchen cabinets for his naps. Granted, he bulldozed all the decorations I had up there... but I don't mind. I love to share my living space with children and animals. They make me happy


We call the white one Squirts because she was the runt and she loves siting up on high places just watching everything. She is my favorite.





Three of the black ones are siblings and were traumatized as kittens when two pit bulls came in the neighborhood and savagely killed their mother and two other siblings. They keep their distance and only on occasion do they allow anybody to pet them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Hey guys.
> How is everyone?


A) how the hell have you been?

B) where the hell have you been?

We expect answers here!


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A) how the hell have you been?
> 
> B) where the hell have you been?
> 
> We expect answers here!


You can't handle the truth!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A) how the hell have you been?
> 
> B) where the hell have you been?
> 
> We expect answers here!


LOL
Well I've been to hell and back. 

My dr decided to call in a prescription for me to help manage my pain while I wait to see a rheumatologist. It was just an NSAID, but a once a day dealio. Um...I took one dose and it caused the worst friggin burning headache. I called my dr and they told me to take 800mg of ibuprofen, have some caffeine, and they'd call me back in a couple of hours to check on me. If it got worse go to ER. Well it didn't get worse but omg it was SO awful. And even after ibuprofen behind my eyes hurt and burned with a tolerable headache that finally went away that night. Scratch that medication off the list. Or should I say, add it to the long list of crap I can't take. -sigh-


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> LOL
> Well I've been to hell and back.
> 
> My dr decided to call in a prescription for me to help manage my pain while I wait to see a rheumatologist. It was just an NSAID, but a once a day dealio. Um...I took one dose and it caused the worst friggin burning headache. I called my dr and they told me to take 800mg of ibuprofen, have some caffeine, and they'd call me back in a couple of hours to check on me. If it got worse go to ER. Well it didn't get worse but omg it was SO awful. And even after ibuprofen behind my eyes hurt and burned with a tolerable headache that finally went away that night. Scratch that medication off the list. Or should I say, add it to the long list of crap I can't take. -sigh-


Kinda of funny here. First, you're picking up my redneckery language. You said, “dealio". And when I get my ocular migraines and can't chill, say at work, I slam 600-800 mg. ibuprofen a couple of them mega B complex vitamins and a can of Pepsi made with real sugar. Doesn't make them go away, but the difference made is worth it. 
Missed you around lately.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So anyone with any common sense is either sleeping in or going to bed it seems …


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So anyone with any common sense is either sleeping in or going to bed it seems …


That explains why I'm still up.


----------



## dmmj

insomnia strikes again.


----------



## leigti

dmmj said:


> insomnia strikes again.


Yep.


----------



## JohnnyB65

dmmj said:


> insomnia strikes again.


Me too, I've been lying in bed wide awake for an hour and decided to stop by to see whats up. I guess I'll watch some YouTube videos and see if I can be fall asleep again


----------



## mike taylor

Morning peeps .


----------



## Elohi

GOOD MORNING TORTOISE PEOPLE!


----------



## Lyn W

leigti said:


> This is how my cat is sleeping today
> View attachment 140632
> 
> He's letting the wall and the door hold him up.


he looks like a draught excluder.


----------



## mike taylor

Well fixing to go back to my friends house and finish digging out a Motorcycle . Good times ,good times .


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## dmmj

Did you know Hitler liked to dance and paint? Therefore if you also like to dance and paint.........


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah ,He also liked to kill people for no real reason .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> Did you know Hitler liked to dance and paint? Therefore if you also like to dance and paint.........


At the same time?


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Yeah ,He also liked to kill people for no real reason .


He had reasons just really bad ones


----------



## dmmj

I don't understand the song I love you like a love song baby? WTH?


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I don't understand the song I love you like a love song baby? WTH?



What's to understand?


----------



## JohnnyB65

I hope when I ever move away from here I have enough room to put in a car lift. I like working on my own cars and have invested a lot of money in tools over the years to do just that, but get sick every time I climb under cars.

I changed the oil on my daughter’s car and decided to do all the cars while I was at it. Now I’m sick from holding up my head with my neck in the horizontal position. I think I have fluid leakage from my neck into my brain every time I’m under the car because I get nauseated. I can feel a pocket of fluid at the top of my spine in the back of my head each time, but my Dr just shrugs it off when I mention it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JohnnyB65 said:


> I can feel a pocket of fluid at the top of my spine in the back of my head each time, but my Dr just shrugs it off when I mention it.


Clearly your Dr. feels you're not compensating him enough! Next time, tell him you want expensive machines in the room that have flashing lights a make beeping noises. LOL. I know exactly what you mean. I have a neurologist that has half paid attention, and he is very aware that I fired my last one. My favorite quote of his is this one, “Well something strange is going on in your brain, but I'm not sure what it is." I was like, “Really? $125.00 and that's the best you can come up with? Hell, we could have just split a 12 pack around a fire pit and you would have been able to say that. It would have been cheaper and more enjoyable as well!"


----------



## JohnnyB65

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Clearly your Dr. feels you're not compensating him enough! Next time, tell him you want expensive machines in the room that have flashing lights a make beeping noises. LOL. I know exactly what you mean. I have a neurologist that has half paid attention, and he is very aware that I fired my last one. My favorite quote of his is this one, “Well something strange is going on in your brain, but I'm not sure what it is." I was like, “Really? $125.00 and that's the best you can come up with? Hell, we could have just split a 12 pack around a fire pit and you would have been able to say that. It would have been cheaper and more enjoyable as well!"


When I first told him about it, he had me lay on my back for 30 sec and felt my neck to feel the pocket, but it normally happens after about 10 to 15 min and he can't wait that long. 
I can avoid being sick if I use a pillow or something to support my head, but I usually don't bother if I think it will only be a few minutes. It all started after a car accident and the air bag did more damage to me than the accident. I've never been able to convince anybody that it is a problem.


----------



## leigti

JohnnyB65 said:


> I hope when I ever move away from here I have enough room to put in a car lift. I like working on my own cars and have invested a lot of money in tools over the years to do just that, but get sick every time I climb under cars.
> 
> I changed the oil on my daughter’s car and decided to do all the cars while I was at it. Now I’m sick from holding up my head with my neck in the horizontal position. I think I have fluid leakage from my neck into my brain every time I’m under the car because I get nauseated. I can feel a pocket of fluid at the top of my spine in the back of my head each time, but my Dr just shrugs it off when I mention it.


Fluid will not leak from your neck into your brain. Holding your head in that unnatural position for that long will cause most people to feel ill. There's a good possibility that pocket of fluid is there when you don't feel ill or haven't done things that bother your neck. You could have an inner ear issue if you get nauseated or dizzy was certain head movements. Get checked for vertigo.


----------



## JohnnyB65

leigti said:


> Fluid will not leak from your neck into your brain. Holding your head in that unnatural position for that long will cause most people to feel ill. There's a good possibility that pocket of fluid is there when you don't feel ill or haven't done things that bother your neck. You could have an inner ear issue if you get nauseated or dizzy was certain head movements. Get checked for vertigo.


OK well I don't know much about this, but the bump or bubble what ever it is seams to go down and almost disappear when I'm not doing that activity. I have also taken ibuprofen suspecting inflammation and it seemed to help. I went to a chiropractor once who said it was inflammation and wanted me to go in and have my neck stretched.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry, subject changer here. I've rescued this female Sulcata and while watering the tortoises today I realized how blonde she is. Ignore her poor husbandry carapace. Is she what is called a ...fine, I forget what they call them. Whatever they call those blondes? And check out her two front marginal scutes, I've never seen them grow downwards like that.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sorry, subject changer here. I've rescued this female Sulcata and while watering the tortoises today I realized how blonde she is. Ignore her poor husbandry carapace. Is she what is called a ...fine, I forget what they call them. Whatever they call those blondes? And check out her two front marginal scutes, I've never seen them grow downwards like that.



You talking about Ivories?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sorry, subject changer here. I've rescued this female Sulcata and while watering the tortoises today I realized how blonde she is. Ignore her poor husbandry carapace. Is she what is called a ...fine, I forget what they call them. Whatever they call those blondes? And check out her two front marginal scutes, I've never seen them grow downwards like that.


Forgot the pictures LOL


yes ivories thank you.


----------



## jaizei

Nah, doesn't look ivory to me


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> Nah, doesn't look ivory to me


Thanks. She's just very blonde compared to my others is why I asked.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Forgot the pictures LOL
> View attachment 140813
> View attachment 140814
> yes ivories thank you.


I think it's a nice colour and the front scute pattern is lovely.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think it's a nice colour and the front scute pattern is lovely.


Frontal scutes are strange I tell ya!


----------



## leigti

They're saying that the fire east of town here is the number one priority fire in the nation. This is because it is heading for the watershed. We have a group there's so many different types of firefighting equipment around it is amazing. They set up a base camp at the community college. It has been windy for days. I hope they can get a handle on it. Last time I heard yesterday it was 10% contained. We've had a few days of cooler weather but it's going to be over 100 by Thursday again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm sorry Tina. Town I'm sure smells like a campfire.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're getting some rain right now, but I need more than .1" right now.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm sorry Tina. Town I'm sure smells like a campfire.


Not today too much wind. We actually had about 10 minutes of rain last evening. Everybody ran outside to stand in it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

15 minutes is about what ours lasted.


----------



## dmmj

2 pieces of advice on women from my dad? A woman is like an egg salad sandwich on a hot sidewalk full of eggs and only appealing for a short period of time. 

And look before you l rap


----------



## jaizei

Ruined egg salad sandwiches for me


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> 2 pieces of advice on women from my dad? A woman is like an egg salad sandwich on a hot sidewalk full of eggs and only appealing for a short period of time.
> 
> And look before you l rap


All I got was “If she don't take care of her teeth …and always check the legs" wait, that might have been for horses. But then I guess it still works. I'm just being polite …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And PEEWEE Herman! I remember him from doing stand up on late night. Then when he got his Saturday morning kids show, my kids would make sure I was awake with coffee ready to watch him with them.


----------



## sibi

Just wanted to pop in for a second . Two things: I'm recovering from knee surgery , and my grandson was killed in a car accident last week. He was only 21 years old, just got married two months ago, and had a <2 year old daughter that I've never met. We're all heartbroken over his sudden death. When I'm feeling better, I'll come back.


----------



## leigti

sibi said:


> Just wanted to pop in for a second . Two things: I'm recovering from knee surgery , and my grandson was killed in a car accident last week. He was only 21 years old, just got married two months ago, and had a <2 year old daughter that I've never met. We're all heartbroken over his sudden death. When I'm feeling better, I'll come back.


I am so sorry to hear about your grandson. That is very tragic.


----------



## leigti

jaizei said:


> You talking about Ivories?


Is it what they call Carmel?


----------



## leigti

JohnnyB65 said:


> OK well I don't know much about this, but the bump or bubble what ever it is seams to go down and almost disappear when I'm not doing that activity. I have also taken ibuprofen suspecting inflammation and it seemed to help. I went to a chiropractor once who said it was inflammation and wanted me to go in and have my neck stretched.


Chiropractors always want to stretch your neck  it sounds like inflammation. Just localized inflammation from an area that gets irritated when you are in the extreme positions for too long. Take the anti-inflammatories and maybe put an ice pack on for 10 to 15 minutes after it has been stressed.


----------



## JohnnyB65

sibi said:


> Just wanted to pop in for a second . Two things: I'm recovering from knee surgery , and my grandson was killed in a car accident last week. He was only 21 years old, just got married two months ago, and had a <2 year old daughter that I've never met. We're all heartbroken over his sudden death. When I'm feeling better, I'll come back.


Wow I'm really sorry for your loss and my thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## JohnnyB65

leigti said:


> Chiropractors always want to stretch your neck  it sounds like inflammation. Just localized inflammation from an area that gets irritated when you are in the extreme positions for too long. Take the anti-inflammatories and maybe put an ice pack on for 10 to 15 minutes after it has been stressed.


Thanks, I didn't think its vertigo because I've not experienced any problems like this for at least 3 months since the last time I was working under a car. Before I started taking something for inflammation, I would be sick all day and now I'm only sick for a few hours until the ibuprofen does its thing.


----------



## dmmj

Laugh it up fuzzball


----------



## leigti

JohnnyB65 said:


> Thanks, I didn't think its vertigo because I've not experienced any problems like this for at least 3 months since the last time I was working under a car. Before I started taking something for inflammation, I would be sick all day and now I'm only sick for a few hours until the ibuprofen does its thing.


Maybe if you can start taking it that morning before you start working on cars. I sent a couple times during the day while you are working on the cars. Take breaks between cars. And definitely ice when you are done with working with the cars.


----------



## Lyn W

sibi said:


> Just wanted to pop in for a second . Two things: I'm recovering from knee surgery , and my grandson was killed in a car accident last week. He was only 21 years old, just got married two months ago, and had a <2 year old daughter that I've never met. We're all heartbroken over his sudden death. When I'm feeling better, I'll come back.


So very, very sorry for your tragic loss.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

sibi said:


> Just wanted to pop in for a second . Two things: I'm recovering from knee surgery , and my grandson was killed in a car accident last week. He was only 21 years old, just got married two months ago, and had a <2 year old daughter that I've never met. We're all heartbroken over his sudden death. When I'm feeling better, I'll come back.


Terribly, terribly sorry to hear this.
It's no sort of age.
Wishing you a speedy recovery.
Hope to see you soon.


----------



## taza




----------



## smarch

Prediction time:
Which do you think will scare my parents more, me saying I want to camp in my car during a race weekend in September or telling them I have a guy friend who said he'd split room with me (a very adorable guy friend!  ... Btw I guess I'm not completely gay seeing as he is like the current person I can imagine my life with. I like people, that is my orientation)


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You got Cowboyed!!!! I imagine you'd have bet big money that you'd never read that you got Cowboyed in your entire life ! LOL.


Hahaha but now I can say I've been Cowboyed and people will look at me like I'm nuts!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Prediction time:
> Which do you think will scare my parents more, me saying I want to camp in my car during a race weekend in September or telling them I have a guy friend who said he'd split room with me (a very adorable guy friend!  ... Btw I guess I'm not completely gay seeing as he is like the current person I can imagine my life with. I like people, that is my orientation)


Close call, but the second one, I reckon.


----------



## juli11

What's going on guys I wasn't online for a wile..


----------



## Yvonne G

sibi said:


> Just wanted to pop in for a second . Two things: I'm recovering from knee surgery , and my grandson was killed in a car accident last week. He was only 21 years old, just got married two months ago, and had a <2 year old daughter that I've never met. We're all heartbroken over his sudden death. When I'm feeling better, I'll come back.



I'm so sorry to hear this, Sylvia. It's a very tragic thing to happen. We're here for you.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! ! !

Happy Monday....


----------



## JohnnyB65

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! ! !
> 
> Happy Monday....


Morning and happy Monday to you too.
Mine is not going so well at the moment. I was cutting up Anaheim peppers earlier for my breakfast when a gnat flew into me eye and I tried to scape it out with my hot fingers. Now my whole eye is burning from the peppers.


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> Just wanted to pop in for a second . Two things: I'm recovering from knee surgery , and my grandson was killed in a car accident last week. He was only 21 years old, just got married two months ago, and had a <2 year old daughter that I've never met. We're all heartbroken over his sudden death. When I'm feeling better, I'll come back.


Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## JAYGEE

Good morning all, i hadnt realized I have been gone for almost 100 pages off chat.. 

I don't have the time to catch up on it all just wanted to share a pic of Cheech who is now a year and 2 months old! Boy is she getting big!

@Cowboy_Ken


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Just popping in to say hello
> 
> We're having a good time in Arizona. Noah and I are at breakfast waiting on some old friends to join us.



Glad you are having fun and thanks for taking time out to update us.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And just where exactly am I to sit?
> View attachment 140621



The floor of course!


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> My animals are very abused and neglected.



lol we can tell. How is the cone dog doing?


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Where's the other cat? Don't you have two? I think Methos is bored, Mini is gone and he doesn't have anybody to play with :-(



I could send you a dozen...


----------



## Jacqui

JohnnyB65 said:


> Thanks, this is the rest of the gang. I know it is not the season, but it’s the only one I have of all them together.



Wonderful picture!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning, afternoon, and night.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Prediction time:
> Which do you think will scare my parents more, me saying I want to camp in my car during a race weekend in September or telling them I have a guy friend who said he'd split room with me (a very adorable guy friend!  ... Btw I guess I'm not completely gay seeing as he is like the current person I can imagine my life with. I like people, that is my orientation)



Camping in the car would bother me as a parent more. That said, I have done it myself often.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good morning, afternoon, and night.


Good afternoon Jacqui! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Just wanted to pop in for a second . Two things: I'm recovering from knee surgery , and my grandson was killed in a car accident last week. He was only 21 years old, just got married two months ago, and had a <2 year old daughter that I've never met. We're all heartbroken over his sudden death. When I'm feeling better, I'll come back.



Sibi what a heartbreaker losing your grandchild. HUGS Hope the knee heals nicely.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good afternoon Jacqui! ! !



Hi Steven! How is it going?


----------



## JohnnyB65

I wish I could stop my dogs from crapping in what little lawn I have left. They have a large area with dry dirt to use that would make it so much easier for me to clean up and I just do not know why they have to jump the fence to go in the grass.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Hi Steven! How is it going?


Need to go to Chicago tomorrow till Friday. So just kicking back and do nothing today. 

Tuesday and Wednesday will be very hot here in Northern Cal, close to 100F on Wednesday. Chicago looks like a good escape.


----------



## Jacqui

Enjoy your short trip.


----------



## mike taylor

The windy city nice place to visit ,but don't want to live there .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning, Noel.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Noel.


Morning Adam *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Good morning, afternoon, and night.


Morning Jacqui *waves*


----------



## dmmj

I hate to be that guy but...... 
Who am I kidding, I love being that guy.


----------



## Lyn W

juli11 said:


> What's going on guys I wasn't online for a wile..


Hi Juli How are you? Not seen you posting here for ages.


----------



## Lyn W

JohnnyB65 said:


> I wish I could stop my dogs from crapping in what little lawn I have left. They have a large area with dry dirt to use that would make it so much easier for me to clean up and I just do not know why they have to jump the fence to go in the grass.


----------



## dmmj

smarch said:


> Prediction time:
> Which do you think will scare my parents more, me saying I want to camp in my car during a race weekend in September or telling them I have a guy friend who said he'd split room with me (a very adorable guy friend!  ... Btw I guess I'm not completely gay seeing as he is like the current person I can imagine my life with. I like people, that is my orientation)


Peoplesexual? A new term MINE
do you like me?


----------



## JohnnyB65

Can anybody tell me how fast a pumpkin plant grows from seed?

I know it’s about 3 weeks too late to start in my area, but it is hot here and the worst has yet to come. I don’t care about the pumpkin, only the leaves for my tortoise to eat. I know I can get a seed started at this time in the season, but will it get large enough that my tortoise will not eat it in one bite.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JohnnyB65 said:


> Can anybody tell me how fast a pumpkin plant grows from seed?
> :


As to all that other stuff …before all the crap hit the ranch here in 
mid-spring, I was going to plant some squash in tires secured to the ground in the tortoise yard with rebar. My thinking was the tortoises could, and would eat the plants as they grew over and down from the middle yet the plant would still survive because the tortoises couldn't get to the plant in its entirety. What do you think? Could that works for you?


----------



## JohnnyB65

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As to all that other stuff …before all the crap hit the ranch here in
> mid-spring, I was going to plant some squash in tires secured to the ground in the tortoise yard with rebar. My thinking was the tortoises could, and would eat the plants as they grew over and down from the middle yet the plant would still survive because the tortoises couldn't get to the plant in its entirety. What do you think? Could that works for you?


Actually that sounds like a great idea.Thanks Ken 
I don't have any tires but I might be able to come up with something. Maybe a fence wrapped around it about 2ft in diameter so the leaves will grow out through it.


----------



## JohnnyB65

OK I just found out that zucchini and yellow crook neck squash grow at a much faster rate of only 50 to 60 days compared to 90-120 days for pumpkins. So I’m going to forget about pumpkins and do maybe yellow squash instead. 

I just don't know why this all seems like déjà vu to me. I feel like I've asked this same thing before and have forgotten.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You know where you parked the car, right? That seems important. @JohnnyB65


----------



## JohnnyB65

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You know where you parked the car, right? That seems important. @JohnnyB65


Now that's funny.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JohnnyB65 said:


> I don't have any tires but I might be able to come up with something.


I figured I was going to go to a tire store and ask for the crap ones they can't sell, the bald ones from trading out. Here in Oregon there is a $5.00 recycling fee added to new tires. I figured they end up at the least $5.00 ahead. Or I'd offer then 2-3 bucks.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I figured I was going to go to a tire store and ask for the crap ones they can't sell, the bald ones from trading out. Here in Oregon there is a $5.00 recycling fee added to new tires. I figured they end up at the least $5.00 ahead. Or I'd offer then 2-3 bucks.


Years ago I somehow ended up with one in my yard and the only way I could get rid of it was to cut it up into small pieces with a hacksaw to fit in the trash can. It had steel belts and I think I had more cuts in my hands than the tire did. LOL


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JohnnyB65 said:


> Years ago I somehow ended up with one in my yard and the only way I could get rid of it was to cut it up into small pieces with a hacksaw to fit in the trash can. It had steel belts and I think I had more cuts in my hands than the tire did. LOL


You did $100.00 worth of work to save $5.00 . Been there done that !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I love where I live!

Vancouver man arrested after bizarre standoff http://www.kptv.com/story/29636603/vancouver-man-arrested-after-bizarre-standoff


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> lol we can tell. How is the cone dog doing?


I left the cone off of her today. My friend gave me an inflatable collar that seems to work pretty well, at least it was easier on the walls and the doorframes and my legs  she was a menace to society in that thing. She's doing pretty good. Not really limping


----------



## leigti




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> View attachment 140997


LOL


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> I could send you a dozen...


No that's OK.


----------



## juli11

Lyn W said:


> Hi Juli How are you? Not seen you posting here for ages.



Yeah I haven't got time I was really busy with study and working with/for the turtles..


----------



## Lyn W

juli11 said:


> Yeah I haven't got time I was really busy with study and working with/for the turtles..



Yes the little beasties certainly keep us busy
Do you have a break from studying now?


----------



## juli11

Lyn W said:


> Yes the little beasties certainly keep us busy
> Do you have a break from studying now?



Yes exactly... At the moment I'm in the fifth week of my holidays. So I have time to do things in the enclosures and to build new ones. Also I got many new animals busy busy holidays


----------



## Lyn W

leigti said:


> View attachment 140997


Aw she looks like she's going for a swimming lesson! Must be easier for her than a cone though.


----------



## Lyn W

juli11 said:


> Yes exactly... At the moment I'm in the fifth week of my holidays. So I have time to do things in the enclosures and to build new ones. Also I got many new animals busy busy holidays


Wow you really have your work cut out, make sure you have time for a break yourself before studying returns.


----------



## juli11

Lyn W said:


> Wow you really have your work cut out, make sure you have time for a break yourself before studying returns.



Working with my turtles is time for myself  I love it when you see your turtles happy


----------



## Lyn W

juli11 said:


> Working with my turtles is time for myself  I love it when you see your turtles happy


Very true - they are such calm creatures to watch it does make you chill out,


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> Peoplesexual? A new term MINE
> do you like me?


I believe the label is pansexual but labels are yucky and I don't like them. 
Can't say we've ever met in person so how would I know. The only times I've ever fallen for a person is when I'm with them I just get this vibe and know... Never happened online


----------



## tortdad

On the road again.... On the way to San Diego to see my brothers family. 4 years has been way way too long.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I believe the label is pansexual but labels are yucky and I don't like them.
> Can't say we've ever met in person so how would I know. The only times I've ever fallen for a person is when I'm with them I just get this vibe and know... Never happened online




Without labels, how will people know I'm different and unique?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone
> View attachment 141019


Morning, Noel.
Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Jacqui *waves*



A bit late, but then it is never too late to say hi to the special folks in one's life.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I hate to be that guy but......
> Who am I kidding, I love being that guy.



We know we can count on you for it too.


----------



## Jacqui

JohnnyB65 said:


> Actually that sounds like a great idea.Thanks Ken
> I don't have any tires but I might be able to come up with something. Maybe a fence wrapped around it about 2ft in diameter so the leaves will grow out through it.



Besides the tires, I use hanging baskets and flower boxes. You can also just have the vines trained to trail into the enclosure from a pot located just outside of the enclosure wall.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> View attachment 140997



She looks ready for a swim.  Looks a lot happier too.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> On the road again.... On the way to San Diego to see my brothers family. 4 years has been way way too long.



It is time for a visit then.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Without labels, how will people know I'm different and unique?


Because everyone is different and unique, labels try to cram people into little categories and stop people from being unique. 
Yeah I took an entire class on this so I just can't think in terms of labels ever again. The world isn't just black and white there's trillions of colors, shades and hues that are limitless in possibilities and the same is with people


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Without labels, how will people know I'm different and unique?



David, with you that could never happen. You are uniquely you and it shows.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Because everyone is different and unique, labels try to cram people into little categories and stop people from being unique.
> Yeah I took an entire class on this so I just can't think in terms of labels ever again. The world isn't just black and white there's trillions of colors, shades and hues that are limitless in possibilities and the same is with people



So very true.


----------



## Jacqui

Good day everybody.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> David, with you that could never happen. You are uniquely you and it shows.



I hope that was intentional.


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Cameron. How is life?


----------



## jaizei

Still living so it can't be that bad.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Jacqui said:


> Besides the tires, I use hanging baskets and flower boxes. You can also just have the vines trained to trail into the enclosure from a pot located just outside of the enclosure wall.


I didn’t know you could do that. I have a garden shed full of hanging baskets and I have the perfect place to hang one. How big would it have to be?


----------



## JohnnyB65

OK I definitely need to move to a place with more room. I went to Costco yesterday and saw that they want almost $18 for a flat of eggs so I went to Walmart this morning and they don’t even have any eggs. I guess I’m going to have to buy some chickens and grow my own eggs as soon as I get out of this place.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning TFO!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Good morning TFO!!


How is it Kathy? Missed you around lately. And the baby? How's he doing? Everyone falling in love?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JohnnyB65 said:


> OK I definitely need to move to a place with more room. I guess I’m going to have to buy some chickens and grow my own eggs as soon as I get out of this place.


Hell Johnny, I'm being forced to sell my place up here by divorce. 5 acres, all southern exposure pasture. 3+2 house, oversized, detached garage and a 24'x48' new barn with power and water. Even a water heater in the barn. You could have chickens and a steer!


----------



## JohnnyB65

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hell Johnny, I'm being forced to sell my place up here by divorce. 5 acres, all southern exposure pasture. 3+2 house, oversized, detached garage and a 24'x48' new barn with power and water. Even a water heater in the barn. You could have chickens and a steer!


Wow that sounds like what I’m looking for except that Silverton might be a little too far for me to move. Does the barn have a concrete floor?
I’m looking at a place north of Reno with an additional in-law house and a 1000 sq ft garage that would be perfect for my shop.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

24'x24' is concrete. Of that, 12'x24' is full, open-beam with 20' side walls. That section has a roll up, open span door. The section without concrete is packed, 3/4" minus crushed gravel.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How is it Kathy? Missed you around lately. And the baby? How's he doing? Everyone falling in love?



I'm good! Very busy and yes, the little bugger is happy!


----------



## AZtortMom

*looks around *


----------



## smarch

Well I've just been told at work I can now only work 2 days a week... And that it's NOT a permanent job option to me... Well ain't that a huge middle finger to someone who's worked there longer than I went to college...

Also found out I can't even get off my anxiety mess for military to be an option... I just found out today self harm scars are a permanent DQ and I probably can't hide those (plus I'm pretty sure you're definitely not supposed to lie to the gov. During recruitment...) 

I would sooner kill myself before going back to retail, I just won't do it. 

Today has been an awful day ... I thought I had my future figured out and they just ripped it away and I have no idea what to do...


----------



## Rutibegga

Agh, @smarch, that's crap. Don't know you or anything about you (aside from an enthusiasm for tortoises), but I hope that things will turn a corner soon.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Well I've just been told at work I can now only work 2 days a week... And that it's NOT a permanent job option to me... Well ain't that a huge middle finger to someone who's worked there longer than I went to college...
> 
> Also found out I can't even get off my anxiety mess for military to be an option... I just found out today self harm scars are a permanent DQ and I probably can't hide those (plus I'm pretty sure you're definitely not supposed to lie to the gov. During recruitment...)
> 
> I would sooner kill myself before going back to retail, I just won't do it.
> 
> Today has been an awful day ... I thought I had my future figured out and they just ripped it away and I have no idea what to do...




What branch would you be looking at? I'm not saying it's right, but a lot recruiters just care about their numbers and will do whatever they can to get you in. 

Think of it as an opportunity. You were unsure that you wanted that kind of life and now life is giving you a choice. Or forcing you into one.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

smarch said:


> Well I've just been told at work I can now only work 2 days a week... And that it's NOT a permanent job option to me... Well ain't that a huge middle finger to someone who's worked there longer than I went to college...
> 
> Also found out I can't even get off my anxiety mess for military to be an option... I just found out today self harm scars are a permanent DQ and I probably can't hide those (plus I'm pretty sure you're definitely not supposed to lie to the gov. During recruitment...)
> 
> I would sooner kill myself before going back to retail, I just won't do it.
> 
> Today has been an awful day ... I thought I had my future figured out and they just ripped it away and I have no idea what to do...


I hope you listen . I served 6 years , 6 months , and 6 days . And I'm happy for those that do ! But the government keeps trying to save money ! They paid for my college but now they give you money for college , I think for every dollar you put in they put 3 , but they don't tell you that they devide it by 4 and then give it back . And they told me get a honorable discharge and they told me in righting that they would help with my medical problems as I get older . Now I'm older but congress passed a bill . NOPE no help ! But the way I have 2 honorable discharges . Kids are coming home with one arm if they are lucky or one leg ! They get some help in time . But please I'm proud of the military personnel , just not congress or the military.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Well I've just been told at work I can now only work 2 days a week... And that it's NOT a permanent job option to me... Well ain't that a huge middle finger to someone who's worked there longer than I went to college...
> 
> Also found out I can't even get off my anxiety mess for military to be an option... I just found out today self harm scars are a permanent DQ and I probably can't hide those (plus I'm pretty sure you're definitely not supposed to lie to the gov. During recruitment...)
> 
> I would sooner kill myself before going back to retail, I just won't do it.
> 
> Today has been an awful day ... I thought I had my future figured out and they just ripped it away and I have no idea what to do...


Oh, Sarah, i'm so sorry, just when it was all coming together in your life. 
Take your time and have a think about what else is an option, maybe something you've never thought about seriously before.
Something will turn up, maybe out of the blue, but try not to get too dispirited now, it's that that's the big problem. 
Wishing you so much fortune.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> What branch would you be looking at? I'm not saying it's right, but a lot recruiters just care about their numbers and will do whatever they can to get you in.
> 
> Think of it as an opportunity. You were unsure that you wanted that kind of life and now life is giving you a choice. Or forcing you into one.


I've always considered either marines or Air Force (because from what I hear I probably wouldn't make it as a marine through training) I still would have to wait at least a year from now to come off my anxiety medication even if my scars could be overlooked... From what I understand and the scars location it would be potentially possible to hide. I basically can't wait the year it would take to come off the meds to qualify because I'd still have to find a job until then. 

I had a friend tonight make the point that I'd been scared to give up a stable office job to go on the road to work for Spartan Race which is my passion... And that I just got pushed to my decision. I'm not a huge believer in religion but sometimes things happen that can only be explained by something like that, it's just too much of a coincidence to me


----------



## mike taylor

Everything happens for a reason . That gives you more time to find something you love to do . Look at it this way you live at home with mom and pop take the time and find a job you love . You don't have to have alot of money to be rich .The wife and I only make a little over 100000 a year and are happy . But everything I have is paid for . I only buy things that I know hold their value. Gun ,old car ,bikes , and stuff . It's about living happy not working yourself to death to make a dollar or two and not be happy .


----------



## bouaboua

Miss you all but I can only say good night now from the East coast time zone.

Sweet dream TFO!!


----------



## dmmj

I got in trouble at the store today. The cashier said strip down facing me..... So I did


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> I got in trouble at the store today. The cashier said strip down facing me..... So I did


So......what she got is a beautiful set of birthday suit. Right?

Or is a he??


----------



## dmmj

bouaboua said:


> So......what she got is a beautiful set of birthday suit. Right?
> 
> Or is a he??


Yes but it's wrinkly it needs to be ironed


----------



## bouaboua

Then......You need to ironed out yourself! ! !

I don't think your corner laundry store, carry this line of service。。。


----------



## dmmj

Facebook is a lot like prison. 
Yeah sure at a wall all day while strangers poke you.


----------



## Jacqui

JohnnyB65 said:


> OK I definitely need to move to a place with more room. I went to Costco yesterday and saw that they want almost $18 for a flat of eggs morning and they don’t even have any eggs. I guess I’m going to have to buy some chickens and grow my own eggs as soon as I get out of this place.


Depending where you live, a lot of flocks have had to be killed. Eggs and chicken meat may be harder to find and more costly.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Well I've just been told at work I can now only work 2 days a week... And that it's NOT a permanent job option to me... Well ain't that a huge middle finger to someone who's worked there longer than I went to college...
> 
> Also found out I can't even get off my anxiety mess for military to be an option... I just found out today self harm scars are a permanent DQ and I probably can't hide those (plus I'm pretty sure you're definitely not supposed to lie to the gov. During recruitment...)
> 
> I would sooner kill myself before going back to retail, I just won't do it.
> 
> Today has been an awful day ... I thought I had my future figured out and they just ripped it away and I have no idea what to do...



Sorry.  Take it one day at a time. Things work out.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Everything happens for a reason . That gives you more time to find something you love to do . Look at it this way you live at home with mom and pop take the time and find a job you love . You don't have to have alot of money to be rich .The wife and I only make a little over 100000 a year and are happy . But everything I have is paid for . I only buy things that I know hold their value. Gun ,old car ,bikes , and stuff . It's about living happy not working yourself to death to make a dollar or two and not be happy .



*gulps when somebody says ONLY 100,000 a year*


----------



## Jacqui

*waves to the empty room*


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I got in trouble at the store today. The cashier said strip down facing me..... So I did



Took me a while to understand - she was telling you about your credit card and the magnetic strip. Very funny, David.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Took me a while to understand - she was telling you about your credit card and the magnetic strip. Very funny, David.


That's what she screamed


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> Depending where you live, a lot of flocks have had to be killed. Eggs and chicken meat may be harder to find and more costly.


Prices of eggs tdoubled here overnight. I'm sure glad I have my own chickens.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Prices of eggs tdoubled here overnight. I'm sure glad I have my own chickens.



I use to have chickens (and turkeys, geese and ducks) before the coons got them. For me, it was too many eggs in the summer and none in the winter.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hey everyone *waves*
I'm SO work is over today. Today's work politics were a little too for me. 
The longer I'm at my company, the less I understand them  
I'm so glad I have tortoises D


----------



## Jacqui

Are business places suppose to make sense?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Are business places suppose to make sense?


I guess not.. *sigh*


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I guess not.. *sigh*



Is it something that will make more work for you or be cutting jobs?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Is it something that will make more work for you or be cutting jobs?


It's making more mental work for me. 
I'm being asked to do stuff that is against my grain. It is very hard.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> It's making more mental work for me.
> I'm being asked to do stuff that is against my grain. It is very hard.



Oh boy, that can be hard.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> I guess not.. *sigh*


I am baffled by your avatar. I've tried to make it out but can't make it any bigger So please don't be offended but to me it looks like a goat or something with a long neck in a rubber ring. Is that what it is or do I need better glasses?


----------



## Jacqui

I am feeling a bit guilty. On Wednesdays, I go out for a hamburger, as it is a special at a local bar. My neighbor knows this, as when she is with me, I treat her to the same. Problem is, she now shows up on days we are not together. In the past, I still bought her meal. Today, because I knew I did not have spare money I made sure to not invite her or even wake her and even came in a bit earlier. She still showed up. When the waitress asked for her order, she said she had no money. I remained silent, not offering to buy her meal. After a bit she left. I feel guilty, but heck I can not always buy and already she has borrowed 45 dollars for other stuff this month.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> I am baffled by your avatar. I've tried to make it out but can't make it any bigger So please don't be offended but to me it looks like a goat or something with a long neck in a rubber ring. Is that what it is or do I need better glasses?



I see a goat in a swimming ring myself.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> I see a goat in a swimming ring myself.


Thank goodness for that! I've been straining my eyes trying to make it out.
So it is a goat afloat!


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> I am feeling a bit guilty. On Wednesdays, I go out for a hamburger, as it is a special at a local bar. My neighbor knows this, as when she is with me, I treat her to the same. Problem is, she now shows up on days we are not together. In the past, I still bought her meal. Today, because I knew I did not have spare money I made sure to not invite her or even wake her and even came in a bit earlier. She still showed up. When the waitress asked for her order, she said she had no money. I remained silent, not offering to buy her meal. After a bit she left. I feel guilty, but heck I can not always buy and already she has borrowed 45 dollars for other stuff this month.


That is very generous of you Jacqui, and it does sound as if she is starting to take advantage so I don't blame you.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> What branch would you be looking at? I'm not saying it's right, but a lot recruiters just care about their numbers and will do whatever they can to get you in.
> 
> Think of it as an opportunity. You were unsure that you wanted that kind of life and now life is giving you a choice. Or forcing you into one.


Chance to pursue your art?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> *gulps when somebody says ONLY 100,000 a year*



Hard to imagine how anyone can survive like that


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> *gulps when somebody says ONLY 100,000 a year*


That's not alot of cash for two incomes . I'm blessed for sure and I know it .


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Hard to imagine how anyone can survive like that



I'd love to give it a try for a year. One reason I live where I do...it is cheap.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> That's not alot of cash for two incomes . I'm blessed for sure and I know it .



You are indeed blessed with a beautiful wife and great family. We do have to tease you about it, though.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> That's not alot of cash for two incomes . I'm blessed for sure and I know it .



plus, you work hard for your income.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hey everyone *waves*
> I'm SO work is over today. Today's work politics were a little too for me.
> The longer I'm at my company, the less I understand them
> I'm so glad I have tortoises D


And us, Noel.
So sorry you had a bad day.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> I am baffled by your avatar. I've tried to make it out but can't make it any bigger So please don't be offended but to me it looks like a goat or something with a long neck in a rubber ring. Is that what it is or do I need better glasses?


It is a goat in a floating ring. 
The caption says yeah well..what ever floats your goat


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> I see a goat in a swimming ring myself.


Me, too.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> It is a goat in a floating ring.
> The caption says yeah well..what ever floats your goat


Great! It's had me wondering since you changed it but I wasn't sure whether to say anything in case it was one of your nearest and dearest!


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> Great! It's had me wondering since you changed it but I wasn't sure whether to say anything in case it was one of your nearest and dearest!



*looks again* You are safe, it is not Randy (her nearest and dearest) *wink wink*


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> You are indeed blessed with a beautiful wife and great family. We do have to tease you about it, though.


If you're picking on me then someone else is getting a break .


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> I use to have chickens (and turkeys, geese and ducks) before the coons got them. For me, it was too many eggs in the summer and none in the winter.


Mine started laying eggs in December. Haven't stopped yet. I did not provide any heat or light in their coop. They roam the yard during the day and I put them in at night. I sell or giveaway the eggs I don't eat. Next year I plan to get three more which will take me to a total of six. Everybody at work wants to buy them. They actually allow 50 chickens within the city limits. That's crazy, six is going to be more than enough for me.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Mine started laying eggs in December. Haven't stopped yet. I did not provide any heat or light in their coop. They roam the yard during the day and I put them in at night. I sell or giveaway the eggs I don't eat. Next year I plan to get three more which will take me to a total of six. Everybody at work wants to buy them. They actually allow 50 chickens within the city limits. That's crazy, six is going to be more than enough for me.



Can they have any roosters?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> If you're picking on me then someone else is getting a break .



Well we can not pick on Kevin and a few others who are gone today, so it is handy having you to pick on.


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> If you're picking on me then someone else is getting a break .



Do you doubt Jacqui's multitasking abilities?


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> It is a goat in a floating ring.
> The caption says yeah well..what ever floats your goat


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


>


Aww.. The pic didn't come through


----------



## Rutibegga

leigti said:


> They actually allow 50 chickens within the city limits. That's crazy, six is going to be more than enough for me.



Wow, 50? It's not legal to keep chickens here, though people do anyway. I don't really see the city getting its act together to enforce the law anyhow. 

If I ever move out of the city, I'd consider keeping chickens. I do love some eggs! I'm starting to entertain the idea of a rural life... Perhaps my tort will be the thing that forces our hands where leaving the city is concerned.


----------



## leigti

Rutibegga said:


> Wow, 50? It's not legal to keep chickens here, though people do anyway. I don't really see the city getting its act together to enforce the law anyhow.
> 
> If I ever move out of the city, I'd consider keeping chickens. I do love some eggs! I'm starting to entertain the idea of a rural life... Perhaps my tort will be the thing that forces our hands where leaving the city is concerned.


Yeah, I personally wouldn't want to live next to 50 chickens. My three were just throwing a fit a few minutes ago. I don't know what their problem was. I told them to shut up and they all just looked at me and kept screeching. If 50 of them got going like that I'd go crazy. They are a lot of fun, pretty entertaining. If the city doesn't enforce it you could get a couple. Don't get just one though, they need company. But you do need some sort of yard. Mine are very spoiled. Here they are expecting me to toss them out some treats. If I walk by the door and they see me they knock on the door by pecking at it.


----------



## JohnnyB65

My neighbor had some chickens and I didn't mind them, but other neighbors complained because they thought they might have been the cause of our rat problem a few years ago.


----------



## JohnnyB65

This was not a good day to work in the desert. Not only was it 103°F but the humidity was really high as well.

I had to work outside repairing a chain-link fence that thieves cut a hole in and I was dying from it all. And then it started to thunder & lightning. There was some really frightening lightning strikes within a ½ mile from me and I started to get scared working on a metal fence so I patched it up the best I could and got out of there.


----------



## Rutibegga

leigti said:


> If the city doesn't enforce it you could get a couple. Don't get just one though, they need company. But you do need some sort of yard.
> View attachment 141203



I have a yard, but it's not big enough for dogs, a tort, AND chickens. I'll have to settle for farmers market eggs for now.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

My

local pet store


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey



Still in California?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jaizei said:


> Still in California?


10 more days till move


----------



## smarch

So I told my mother how a guy friend offered to split a room with me for the race I said I'd be camping in my car. Turns out camping in the car is more alarming to a parent... Though she did ask about 6 times how well I know him haha.


----------



## smarch

Also the same friend (who happens to be the best looking guy I've ever met and is awesome) invited me to a group run tonight that the team we happen to both be on (different local chapters though) was doing... So I drove an hour right into Boston to do it! And since I have a picture, those of you who know what I look like will quickly be able to figure out who the adorable one next to me is.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sarah, had my daughter come to me with that,( living in her car) I'd put cable in her room …


----------



## mike taylor

I have no idea who the adorable one is . But there's eight nice looking ladies in that picture .


----------



## mike taylor

Here is a picture of my beautiful wife showing off .That is called shooting the duck .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

nani8099569900 said:


> Hi


Hi there, and a very warm welcome to Tortoise Forum.
Glad you joined us.
Where are you from, what type of tortoise do you have?
Hoping to chat soon.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning peeps


----------



## Lyn W

nani8099569900 said:


> Hi


Hello nani a warm welcome


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Hello, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Good morning! ! !


Good morning to you, too!


----------



## Jacqui

JohnnyB65 said:


> My neighbor had some chickens and I didn't mind them, but other neighbors complained because they thought they might have been the cause of our rat problem a few years ago.



Could very likely have been the cause. Only time we had rats was when we had the chickens and horses. Grain always seems to get scattered and missed.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> So I told my mother how a guy friend offered to split a room with me for the race I said I'd be camping in my car. Turns out camping in the car is more alarming to a parent... Though she did ask about 6 times how well I know him haha.



what do ya know, your Mom and I agree on something.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Here is a picture of my beautiful wife showing off .That is called shooting the duck .
> 
> View attachment 141216



My rear would be on the ground soooo fast.  She is beautiful.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Also the same friend (who happens to be the best looking guy I've ever met and is awesome) invited me to a group run tonight that the team we happen to both be on (different local chapters though) was doing... So I drove an hour right into Boston to do it! And since I have a picture, those of you who know what I look like will quickly be able to figure out who the adorable one next to me is.
> View attachment 141214



 Nice.


----------



## Jacqui

*knocks on the door* "Anybody home?"


----------



## Jacqui

*puts out a plate of freshly made donut holes and still gooey warm chocolate chip cookies*


----------



## Jacqui

*takes a fan and gently moves it so it blows on the cookies, sending that just baked aroma floating on the TFO airwaves*


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> My rear would be on the ground soooo fast.  She is beautiful.


Don't sell yourself short you can do it . Try it and post a video . lol Thanks I think she is a hottie.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Don't sell yourself short you can do it . Try it and post a video . lol Thanks I think she is a hottie.



I never was able to skate without holding the rails. *blushes*


----------



## mike taylor

I'm with you on that one .


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Noel.


Morning Adam


----------



## AZtortMom

Where did everyone go *taking a cookie*


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *puts out a plate of freshly made donut holes and still gooey warm chocolate chip cookies*


*takes a yummy doughnut hole*


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi guys  How is everyone??


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi guys  How is everyone??


I'm doing good! 
How's things?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

@DawnH back from vacation? Gone yet?
Who else was taking a trip?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> I'm doing good!
> How's things?


Great, thank you!


----------



## Moozillion

sibi said:


> Just wanted to pop in for a second . Two things: I'm recovering from knee surgery , and my grandson was killed in a car accident last week. He was only 21 years old, just got married two months ago, and had a <2 year old daughter that I've never met. We're all heartbroken over his sudden death. When I'm feeling better, I'll come back.


I am so, SO sorry to hear of your terrible loss. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Sibi, I'm so sorry for you, your great-granddaughter's, and those who can never know his value. 
I'm so sorry.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Where did everyone go *taking a cookie*


How about a cupcake?


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I love where I live!
> 
> Vancouver man arrested after bizarre standoff http://www.kptv.com/story/29636603/vancouver-man-arrested-after-bizarre-standoff


That was indeed strange!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi guys  How is everyone??



So how does one dislocate a shoulder?


----------



## dmmj

Anyone who says it's as easy as shooting fish in a barrel. Has obviously never do it, it is a lot harder than it sounds.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> So how does one dislocate a shoulder?


I've been collecting rocks from the river, and I had this rather large one which I didn't feel like carrying back up into the yard, so I attempted to throw it over the wall that protects the yard from eroding...
My left shoulder slid out of it's socket when the weight of the rock pulled it _way _too far.
I've figured out it was 'partial dislocation' because I didn't need someone to push it back in. When I dropped the rock and my arm swung around, it fixed itself.
Terrible sensation, I could feel it my shoulder sitting on the edge socket for a few seconds before it popped back in. Definitely didn't feel like carrying _any _rocks then...
The skin right there is ridiculously tender, but my shoulder only hurts when I reach upwards and forward.

Idiot... what a stupid idea.


----------



## dmmj

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I've been collecting rocks from the river, and I had this rather large one which I didn't feel like carrying back up into the yard, so I attempted to throw it over the wall that protects the yard from eroding...
> My left shoulder slid out of it's socket when the weight of the rock pulled it _way _too far.
> I've figured out it was 'partial dislocation' because I didn't need someone to push it back in. When I dropped the rock and my arm swung around, it fixed itself.
> Terrible sensation, I could feel it my shoulder sitting on the edge socket for a few seconds before it popped back in. Definitely didn't feel like carrying _any _rocks then...
> The skin right there is ridiculously tender, but my shoulder only hurts when I reach upwards and forward.
> 
> Idiot... what a stupid idea.


Insulting forum members is a violation of the rules. You've been warned.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> Insulting forum members is a violation of the rules. You've been warned.


Does it count if it's against myself?


----------



## dmmj

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Does it count if it's against myself?


The rules don't make that distinctiin


----------



## JohnnyB65

dmmj said:


> The rules don't make that distinctiin


OMG then it should be changed. Did you even read the post?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I've been collecting rocks from the river, and I had this rather large one which I didn't feel like carrying back up into the yard, so I attempted to throw it over the wall that protects the yard from eroding...
> My left shoulder slid out of it's socket when the weight of the rock pulled it _way _too far.
> I've figured out it was 'partial dislocation' because I didn't need someone to push it back in. When I dropped the rock and my arm swung around, it fixed itself.
> Terrible sensation, I could feel it my shoulder sitting on the edge socket for a few seconds before it popped back in. Definitely didn't feel like carrying _any _rocks then...
> The skin right there is ridiculously tender, but my shoulder only hurts when I reach upwards and forward.
> 
> Idiot... what a stupid idea.




Of course my take away from this is...you're left handed?


----------



## dmmj

JohnnyB65 said:


> OMG then it should be changed. Did you even read the post?


Relax, she knows I am joking around..... at least I hope she does


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

My daughter sent me this it was cute


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> My daughter sent me this it was cute
> View attachment 141333


It is.
And number 6.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning ! It's Friday!


----------



## Lyn W

mike taylor said:


> Good morning ! It's Friday!



Good morning to you too Mike its quiet today.


----------



## Jacqui

What a sad thing to read about poor Ken. Hope he does well today.


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Does it count if it's against myself?



For you, we will vote yes that it counts.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Anyone who says it's as easy as shooting fish in a barrel. Has obviously never do it, it is a lot harder than it sounds.



A friend's child slid off my car hood and fell, years ago. That was all. It took for her dislocation.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO. 

What happened to Ken?? I been busy with work, not been able to catching up with the latest.

Hope Ken get well and do well also.


----------



## Jacqui

He


bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO.
> 
> What happened to Ken?? I been busy with work, not been able to catching up with the latest.
> 
> Hope Ken get well and do well also.


was in a truck wreck. His daughter made a thread in the intro section.


----------



## Jacqui

How goes Chicago Steven?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> How goes Chicago Steven?


Been busy. And the traffic in Chicago area just unbelievable, it took me 90 minutes to go 19 miles to get back to my hotel. on 90 East expressway.

I'm glad that I'm going back home tonight but I still have a team of engineer need to stay behind for more testing with my client.

Only by God's Grace that we have job.


----------



## Elohi

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Momof4

I feel so bad about Ken


----------



## smarch

I know a few of you here are almond milk drinkers. I just found this article interesting, especially since it's always mentioned something along the lines of "how on earth do you milk an almond?" Well I guess this answers some of that. It's kind of a shame though since its like nothing is ever healthy for you. 
http://www.thrillist.com/drink/nation/almond-milk-has-no-almonds-in-it?share=c


----------



## smarch

I got my race pictures in from last weekend they're pretty awesome! In fact my life is awesome. <3


----------



## smarch

Life is so boring not working ...


----------



## mike taylor

I wish I didn't have to work . I'd find something to do .


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> I wish I didn't have to work . I'd find something to do .


I hear us on that!
I go to work to support my tort addiction *thumbs up*


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all!
My prayers are with Ken and his family


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

AZtortMom said:


> I hear us on that!
> I go to work to support my tort addiction *thumbs up*


Me too!


----------



## mike taylor

Ken will be OK I'm sure .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

smarch said:


> I got my race pictures in from last weekend they're pretty awesome! In fact my life is awesome. <3
> View attachment 141363
> 
> View attachment 141364


Where were all the cute girls when I was in my 20's and the fossils where alive !


----------



## AZtortMom

Ugh! This "new" upgrade to windows 10 is not playing nice with my computer. Of course I was asking for trouble when I bought an HP and not an apple *bangs head on table*
I've tried to install it 3 times and it says windows 8.1is not installed. 
How is that possible? How is the computer running now? On tortoise 4.0? *bangs head on table again*
HP gives me the number to Microsoft 
2 hour hold time
*head explodes*
Anyone want a laptop?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Ugh! This "new" upgrade to windows 10 is not playing nice with my computer. Of course I was asking for trouble when I bought an HP and not an apple *bangs head on table*
> I've tried to install it 3 times and it says windows 8.1is not installed.
> How is that possible? How is the computer running now? On tortoise 4.0? *bangs head on table again*
> HP gives me the number to Microsoft
> 2 hour hold time
> *head explodes*
> Anyone want a laptop?
> View attachment 141397



Yes, I want a laptop. Lol Sorry it is being such a pain. My suggestion is to go find a teenager. They usually can do anything needed done. Lol


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Yes, I want a laptop. Lol Sorry it is being such a pain. My suggestion is to go find a teenager. They usually can do anything needed done. Lol


 well, I've gotten it figured out, so that's good 
It just took some time and that's without Microsoft helping


----------



## DawnH

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> @DawnH back from vacation? Gone yet?
> Who else was taking a trip?



Hi!! Yes! We got back Saturday night and we have all survived our 3300 mile road trip! What a blast we had! Thanks for thinking of me, just been crazy busy getting back to normal (boooo!!!) My son did great watching the zoo, the only screw up was planting a (new) large bag of Testudo seed mix from Tortoise Supply in Tuleo's pen while we were gone instead of the grass mix from Carolina Pets. Of course Tuleo thought it was AMAZING at ate all the seedlings before they could really grow...lol.  Oui! 

Hope everyone is well!

D.


----------



## AZtortMom

DawnH said:


> Hi!! Yes! We got back Saturday night and we have all survived our 3300 mile road trip! What a blast we had! Thanks for thinking of me, just been crazy busy getting back to normal (boooo!!!) My son did great watching the zoo, the only screw up was planting a (new) large bag of Testudo seed mix from Tortoise Supply in Tuleo's pen while we were gone instead of the grass mix from Carolina Pets. Of course Tuleo thought it was AMAZING at ate all the seedlings before they could really grow...lol.  Oui!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!
> 
> D.
> 
> View attachment 141411


Yay! Love road trips! I'm glad you had a good time and glad you made it back safely


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> Hi!! Yes! We got back Saturday night and we have all survived our 3300 mile road trip! What a blast we had! Thanks for thinking of me, just been crazy busy getting back to normal (boooo!!!) My son did great watching the zoo, the only screw up was planting a (new) large bag of Testudo seed mix from Tortoise Supply in Tuleo's pen while we were gone instead of the grass mix from Carolina Pets. Of course Tuleo thought it was AMAZING at ate all the seedlings before they could really grow...lol.  Oui!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!
> 
> D.
> 
> View attachment 141411



Sounds like none of your fears came true.  So glad.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Of course my take away from this is...you're left handed?


Nope!  Why would you think that? 

My brother was born left handed, but when he attended public school they demanded lefties write right-handed (nonsense about lazy teachers)and it's the only been in the last couple of years he's been writing left handed again.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> I got my race pictures in from last weekend they're pretty awesome! In fact my life is awesome. <3
> View attachment 141363
> 
> View attachment 141364


I like the Batman socks.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Jacqui said:


> What a sad thing to read about poor Ken. Hope he does well today.


What's going on?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What's going on?


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/friends-of-cowboy-ken.125140/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What's going on?


beaten to it.
Hi everyone.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Get well, Cowboy!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> beaten to it.
> Hi everyone.


Helloo


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I like the Batman socks.


The socks have made me take the nickname "capes" they're practically my trademark... In fact I learned how to darn a sock to keep these alive!


----------



## smarch

I may or may not have just driven an hour and a half to go get dinner and drinks with this guy who's just my friend. Best decision ever. Had the best pizza on the planet and discovered some new beers I like... And got home at 2am because I had to drive an hour and a half home. Also got to walk a nice jetty right up to a little lighthouse, romantic ... Too bad we're just friends (for now   ) I had a fantastic time... I'm so trying to figure out how to not friend zone myself lol, I seriously feel like he's way out of my league though. 
What on earth is going on in my life!?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> The socks have made me take the nickname "capes" they're practically my trademark... In fact I learned how to darn a sock to keep these alive!





smarch said:


> The socks have made me take the nickname "capes" they're practically my trademark... In fact I learned how to darn a sock to keep these alive!


I can imagine running in them all the time isn't very kind to them


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

smarch said:


> I may or may not have just driven an hour and a half to go get dinner and drinks with this guy who's just my friend. Best decision ever. Had the best pizza on the planet and discovered some new beers I like... And got home at 2am because I had to drive an hour and a half home. Also got to walk a nice jetty right up to a little lighthouse, romantic ... Too bad we're just friends (for now   ) I had a fantastic time... I'm so trying to figure out how to not friend zone myself lol, I seriously feel like he's way out of my league though.
> What on earth is going on in my life!?
> View attachment 141460
> 
> View attachment 141461


Nice, the kitchen was out in the open? Pizza ovens get really toasty.
Does he like you too?

Relationships are too complicated to bother with


----------



## smarch

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nice, the kitchen was out in the open? Pizza ovens get really toasty.
> Does he like you too?
> 
> Relationships are too complicated to bother with


Yeah the kitchen was out in the open, we actually were sitting at a bar basically at the kitchen, a pizza bar! Pretty darn great. 
Ummm he likes me as a person... I don't know I'm not good at this lol. I didn't pay for my food or drinks... But I mean that doesn't actually mean things in today's world does it? He's the only real life person I've told about my job cutting me and therefor my money, he's actually been inviting me out because he knows how hard it's hitting me and knows I need to not sit at home and mope


----------



## smarch

I kind of literally didn't sleep at all last night because I was so happy and excited from going out. 

And of course while chatting nonstop all night I brought up Franklin, he was so greatly amused at the fact that I had a tortoise, I think I got so much more awesome when I showed him some pictures, thanks wingman-Nank  ... It I came off as some crazy pet person ... But I'm pretty sure it wasn't that because he thought it was pretty cool


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Yeah the kitchen was out in the open, we actually were sitting at a bar basically at the kitchen, a pizza bar! Pretty darn great.
> Ummm he likes me as a person... I don't know I'm not good at this lol. I didn't pay for my food or drinks... But I mean that doesn't actually mean things in today's world does it? He's the only real life person I've told about my job cutting me and therefor my money, he's actually been inviting me out because he knows how hard it's hitting me and knows I need to not sit at home and mope



The best marriages start out as a friendship that kept building and expanding. Do not rush it. Rushing can kill it in the bud. Be happy for what you have, put no labels on it and daydream about what might be (but do not obsess about it).


----------



## Jacqui

Morning all!


----------



## Jacqui

I think this morning while weedeating and pulling weeds, that I not only found a huge patch of poison ivy, but got some on my hands and arms.


----------



## Jacqui

Wonder how Ken is doing...


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> The best marriages start out as a friendship that kept building and expanding. Do not rush it. Rushing can kill it in the bud. Be happy for what you have, put no labels on it and daydream about what might be (but do not obsess about it).


That's actually basically my thought, I mean sure I'm quite fond of him, but i would rather have him in my life as a friend right now than jump the gun have a relationship and then lose him from my life. I've never talked so freely with someone (except on a race course, a lot of time together and fatigue tend to really bring people close together lol). 

Yesterday I found out that I no longer have to pay to skydive, he's actually certified because of the army, so when he needs to get his re-cert next year he can take me. I'll take jumping out of a plane attached to a friend any day over a stranger!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Morning all!


Morning!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Morning all!


Good morning Jacqui!


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Saturday


----------



## smarch

I finally.got sick of IOS 8 bogging down my iPhone 5, I've been plagued with all the problems with disconnecting and laggy WiFi since the release, I've finally decided I'm going to start switching back to my android until IOS 9s release with hopes of improvement.

And when I booted up the android literally I think I've gotten all of the notifications I've "missed" since turning it off last in December...


----------



## bouaboua

My wife and I will go to a birthday party for a 30 years old Galapagos tortoise today. Should be fun. 

We both have our camera ready.


----------



## mike taylor

Made it to the beach!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> My wife and I will go to a birthday party for a 30 years old Galapagos tortoise today. Should be fun.
> 
> We both have our camera ready.



I guess any excuse for a party?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Saturday



The same to you! Be sure to follow it up with a stupendous Sunday.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good morning Jacqui!



Good morning Steven. So what did you get for the tortoise's birthday gift?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Morning!



Hi! Is your day going well?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> That's actually basically my thought, I mean sure I'm quite fond of him, but i would rather have him in my life as a friend right now than jump the gun have a relationship and then lose him from my life. I've never talked so freely with someone (except on a race course, a lot of time together and fatigue tend to really bring people close together lol).
> 
> Yesterday I found out that I no longer have to pay to skydive, he's actually certified because of the army, so when he needs to get his re-cert next year he can take me. I'll take jumping out of a plane attached to a friend any day over a stranger!



I would love to try skydiving, which is strange since I am afraid of heights.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Made it to the beach!



Where did you go to the beach at?


----------



## smarch

Munchkadoodle


----------



## smarch

My forever friend


----------



## bouaboua

Are you ready for some picture??




Jacqui said:


> Good morning Steven. So what did you get for the tortoise's birthday gift?


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## dmmj

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nope!  Why would you think that?
> 
> My brother was born left handed, but when he attended public school they demanded lefties write right-handed (nonsense about lazy teachers)and it's the only been in the last couple of years he's been writing left handed again.


Persacution of the chosen people (left handers ) has gone on for generations. We will rise up one day and destroy the nonbelievers. Mwhahahaha ha


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> Persacution of the chosen people (left handers ) has gone on for generations. We will rise up one day and destroy the nonbelievers. Mwhahahaha ha


 I'd better get to work on using my left hand, then!


----------



## Lyn W

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 141590
> View attachment 141591
> View attachment 141592
> View attachment 141593
> View attachment 141594
> View attachment 141595
> View attachment 141596
> View attachment 141597
> View attachment 141598
> View attachment 141599
> View attachment 141600
> View attachment 141601
> View attachment 141602
> View attachment 141603
> View attachment 141604
> View attachment 141605
> View attachment 141606
> View attachment 141607
> View attachment 141608
> View attachment 141609
> View attachment 141610
> View attachment 141611
> View attachment 141612
> View attachment 141613
> View attachment 141614
> View attachment 141615
> View attachment 141616
> View attachment 141617
> View attachment 141618


What a lovely day!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 141590
> View attachment 141591
> View attachment 141592
> View attachment 141593
> View attachment 141594
> View attachment 141595
> View attachment 141596
> View attachment 141597
> View attachment 141598
> View attachment 141599
> View attachment 141600
> View attachment 141601
> View attachment 141602
> View attachment 141603
> View attachment 141604
> View attachment 141605
> View attachment 141606
> View attachment 141607
> View attachment 141608
> View attachment 141609
> View attachment 141610
> View attachment 141611
> View attachment 141612
> View attachment 141613
> View attachment 141614
> View attachment 141615
> View attachment 141616
> View attachment 141617
> View attachment 141618


BOUA! Your yard is amazing!!!
Happy birthday, Gus


----------



## bouaboua

Now the birthday torts~~~~~and his friends! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> BOUA! Your yard is amazing!!!
> Happy birthday, Gus


That is not my yard. 

It is Gus's owner,Terry's.


----------



## bouaboua

More pics~~


----------



## AZtortMom

Great pics Steve!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bouaboua said:


> That is not my yard.
> 
> It is Gus's owner,Terry's.


Oh. I suppose it's still pretty cool!
Gus and friends probably had a nice time


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> Persacution of the chosen people (left handers ) has gone on for generations. We will rise up one day and destroy the nonbelievers. Mwhahahaha ha


Funny story, my best friends parents told public school not to allow her to write with her left hand, we grew up in an age where they don't do that... but because it was requested I guess the teachers listened... so now she is ambidextrous, so the whole persecution oppress it idea just made her more awesome


----------



## leigti

smarch said:


> Funny story, my best friends parents told public school not to allow her to write with her left hand, we grew up in an age where they don't do that... but because it was requested I guess the teachers listened... so now she is ambidextrous, so the whole persecution oppress it idea just made her more awesome


I think that is terrible. The teachers should've known better than to try to force her to write with her nondominant hand. Just because a parent requests that doesn't mean it is good for the child or that the teachers have to do it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## smarch

leigti said:


> I think that is terrible. The teachers should've known better than to try to force her to write with her nondominant hand. Just because a parent requests that doesn't mean it is good for the child or that the teachers have to do it.


I agree it'd terrible the teachers listened but she doesn't dwell in it she jokes because when she's writing a lot and a hand gets tired she can and does switch hands


----------



## JohnnyB65

When I was a kid, I talked my cousin into jumping with me off a roof with umbrellas as I saw on TV in a carton. I made it OK but my cousin broke her arm in a couple of places.
She ended up having her arm broke again by the doctor after it healed because it was deformed. Her right arm was in a cast for about six months or longer if I remember correctly and she had to write with her left hand. She also ended up ambidextrous because of me.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Or should I go with...

Wake up, it's morning?


----------



## Jacqui

I think I am jealous of a tortoise because it gets a birthday party and I never do. :S


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Good morning ? I just got home . It's bed time !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> I think I am jealous of a tortoise because it gets a birthday party and I never do. :S


Please tell us how old you are and we will get you a party


----------



## jaizei

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Please tell us how old you are and we will get you a party



Just wait, it's almost birthday month


----------



## smarch

JohnnyB65 said:


> When I was a kid, I talked my cousin into jumping with me off a roof with umbrellas as I saw on TV in a carton. I made it OK but my cousin broke her arm in a couple of places.
> She ended up having her arm broke again by the doctor after it healed because it was deformed. Her right arm was in a cast for about six months or longer if I remember correctly and she had to write with her left hand. She also ended up ambidextrous because of me.


I do believe I too used to jump from things with an umbrella because it was on tv, never a whole house though! I can picture me and my cousin having done son crazy antics when we were younger... who am I kidding we're still at that. 4Th of July cookout here we were all playing badminton (her and ny siblings) And we decided it we kept moving we were always in motion to hit it back over... thus yelling" rotate" was born, i swear we had to have looked like ants scrambling for food the way we were running around. Today's another cookout and that's all we're excited to do lol


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Just wait, it's almost birthday month


Birthday... MONTH!? It's my birthday month!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Or should I go with...
> 
> Wake up, it's morning?


Good morning, and I was awake lol, made sure to go to bed before 3 this time


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Birthday... MONTH!? It's my birthday month!



September is especially birthday heavy.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Good morning, and I was awake lol, made sure to go to bed before 3 this time




That's my point of no return. If I'm up at 3, it's easier to just stay up than sleep for 2 hours


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> September is especially birthday heavy.


Mines August, almost Sept though. Apperenly the months are so birthday heavy because 9 months before are when snowstorms hit, power goes out and you know people get... bored. Yeeeeeah let's just say my parents told me a little more about me than I ever needed to know...


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> That's my point of no return. If I'm up at 3, it's easier to just stay up than sleep for 2 hours


I got into bed that night and didn't sleep, could have been the 1 1/2 hour drive home or the excitement from the night out, but in was tossing and turning all night. Funny thing was the week before on that day i had to wake up at 3 to get to a race I was volunteering at.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good Morning My Lady! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I think I am jealous of a tortoise because it gets a birthday party and I never do. :S



We will hold a B-day party for you, just let me know when? or at any time. My wife and I are more then happy to come over.


----------



## smarch




----------



## bouaboua

smarch said:


> View attachment 141771




My grandson will love to dive into this post of yours! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> View attachment 141771



Not a fan of most mac and cheese, unless it is spicey.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Jacqui said:


> Not a fan of most mac and cheese, unless it is spicey.


My family thinks I’m weird because I like to add chopped up Anaheim peppers and tomatoes to my Mac&Cheese


----------



## Abdulla6169

JohnnyB65 said:


> My family thinks I’m weird because I like to add chopped up Anaheim peppers and tomatoes to my Mac&Cheese


That sounds really good actually


----------



## Jacqui

JohnnyB65 said:


> My family thinks I’m weird because I like to add chopped up Anaheim peppers and tomatoes to my Mac&Cheese



will have to try adding 'maters.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Where did you go to the beach at?


In Galveston. We put almost 300 miles on our bike yesterday . It was awesome ! . It's fun when you have a group of people riding . We had seven in our group .


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Sunday


----------



## JohnnyB65

I just lost my tomato plant to overwatering and I’m a little upset because I took some advice that I shouldn’t have.
The plant looked great this morning and now it looks completely welted and almost dead. This happened once before last year and there was no recovery.


----------



## AZtortMom

JohnnyB65 said:


> I just lost my tomato plant to overwatering and I’m a little upset because I took some advice that I shouldn’t have.
> The plant looked great this morning and now it looks completely welted and almost dead. This happened once before last year and there was no recovery.


Ugh! I had that happen with my poinsettia. Unfortunately it didn't make it


----------



## JohnnyB65

AZtortMom said:


> Ugh! I had that happen with my poinsettia. Unfortunately it didn't make it


I moved it up onto blocks to drain, but I don't have much hope at this point.





It was just starting to produce a lot of tomatoes and I was putting them into all my meals so they wouldn't go to waste.


----------



## AZtortMom

JohnnyB65 said:


> I moved it up onto blocks to drain, but I don't have much hope at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was just starting to produce a lot of tomatoes and I was putting them into all my meals so they wouldn't go to waste.


Oh man! Poor baby! I really hope it pulls through. It always makes me sad when my plants don't make it


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

jaizei said:


> Just wait, it's almost birthday month


Remember we all want to give though lovingly spankings


----------



## smarch

Well since I can't go to work tomorrow I now have a list to keep me busy. 
Wake up to go run the track at my old high school
Cone home and study
Go to gym, lift things up and put them down
Go for motorcycle permit
Go trail running at our mountain close by.
Come home and continue the job search 
(Then to bed to wake up for work tuesday)


----------



## Jacqui

JohnnyB65 said:


> I moved it up onto blocks to drain, but I don't have much hope at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was just starting to produce a lot of tomatoes and I was putting them into all my meals so they wouldn't go to waste.



Do not give up. Tomatoes wilt and then snap out of it a lot. So your pot did not have good drainage?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Well since I can't go to work tomorrow I now have a list to keep me busy.
> Wake up to go run the track at my old high school
> Cone home and study
> Go to gym, lift things up and put them down
> Go for motorcycle permit
> Go trail running at our mountain close by.
> Come home and continue the job search
> (Then to bed to wake up for work tuesday)



Study for what?


----------



## smarch

I can't tell if it's these antibiotics I'm now on for my infected knee (it may or may not have been staph) That re making me so tired and my stomach weird, or if it's the depression from not being allowed to go to work/having to find a new job, or even maybe accidentally falling for this guy and living an hour and a half apart. But I've literally been getting nothing done  My stomach is too off to even really try to run


----------



## smarch

Oh my I just realized why I'm so miserable today, I just remembered my dream last night, its got to be a huge part of my misery right now. Apperently I was at the wedding of me and my ex... we were broken up but I guess the wedding had been planned or something so we kind of just went with it... but it was awful. Although ironically I never ended up seeing her face because I had a drink and then there was apperently a Spartan Race like I do often right by and I did that...


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Study for what?


Motorcycle permit test, it can be that hard but it's been years since I had to take the one for my car so a nice refresher on laws and stuff is probably smart


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO and Happy Monday! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Elohi

Good morning Steven.


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> Good morning Steven.


Morning all


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## JohnnyB65

Jacqui said:


> Do not give up. Tomatoes wilt and then snap out of it a lot. So your pot did not have good drainage?


Well it did have good drainage. I drilled a lot of large holes in the bottom and used screen to hold back the soil. I was questioning the amount of water to be using for tomatoes in a pot and it was recommended putting a tray under it to observe how much was excess.

The only size tray I had in the range was actually too small and reduced the drainage. I pulled off the tray when I discovered it wilting terribly in the hot sun and there was a lot of backed up water pouring out. This same thing happened last year to my peppers when my automatic drip system started overwatering. That plant completely died and there was nothing I could do.

I have to admit that it looks better this morning, but will have to see after the full sun and the heat of the days comes up.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Morning!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## JohnnyB65

smarch said:


> Oh my I just realized why I'm so miserable today, I just remembered my dream last night, its got to be a huge part of my misery right now. Apperently I was at the wedding of me and my ex... we were broken up but I guess the wedding had been planned or something so we kind of just went with it... but it was awful. Although ironically I never ended up seeing her face because I had a drink and then there was apperently a Spartan Race like I do often right by and I did that...


I was also having bad dreams last night only it was about my work. When it used to snow here, I got stuck a lot in the snow up in the mountains and was always having to come up with cleaver ideals to get myself out since I was always alone without cell phone. Last night I was struggling all night to get out of a bad snow storm. Maybe that’s a sign that we may get a lot of snow this winter.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning good afternoon and good evening


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Good morning good afternoon and good evening



Good Morning Mike!


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning to you


----------



## Jacqui

*glances around*


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *glances around*


*waves at Jacqui*


----------



## mike taylor

Flipping Jacqui the bird . ha-ha Then waves ,then ducks the rock she threw at me .


----------



## mike taylor

Looks around for more rocks !


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Flipping Jacqui the bird . ha-ha Then waves ,then ducks the rock she threw at me .



I would never throw a rock at you, more like some horse road apples.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *waves at Jacqui*



Hi Noel!


----------



## Jacqui

It is a pretty nice day here. Cool (80s) with an occasional droplet of rain.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> I would never throw a rock at you, more like some horse road apples.


Yeah that's better !


----------



## mike taylor

It's only 101 here today . Nice and toasty .


----------



## JohnnyB65

Another texting accident! Young man texting his girlfriend crossed two lanes just missing three other cars. He’s ok but he hit a light pole and water hydrant. I’m just sickened at all the water running down the road. I wish I had a pump truck so I could suck it all up for my dying lawn.


----------



## mike taylor

Just the other day a girl was texting and driving hit a power pole . Knocked out power to a water plant for three hours no one had water or power . All because she couldn't pull over for a second . She was lucky she didn't get killed .


----------



## mike taylor

Last night my little cousin stayed the night with us and got bit by a copperhead snake . Here is his little foot of in the hospital . Poor little guy was scared to death asking if he was going to die . We took him to the doctor . They didn't give him anything . No antivenom just pain meds .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Last night my little cousin stayed the night with us and got bit by a copperhead snake . Here is his little foot of in the hospital . Poor little guy was scared to death asking if he was going to die . We took him to the doctor . They didn't give him anything . No antivenom just pain meds .



Hmmm maybe I do not want to visit you. Poor little guy.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yeah that's better !



Not as dangerous.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Hmmm maybe I do not want to visit you. Poor little guy.


All you have to do is keep your shoes on .


----------



## mike taylor

What's up with the chit chat ? You guys all in that smelly dark room ?


----------



## Jacqui

Nopers. Eating super with two youngest children.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Nopers. Eating super with two youngest children.



What's for dinner?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> What's for dinner?



One guess. Lol Just one in Lincoln, not the usual local one.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> One guess. Lol Just one in Lincoln, not the usual local one.



Did you go see a man called John about some tacos?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> One guess. Lol Just one in Lincoln, not the usual local one.


That's what I had for dinner


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Did you go see a man called John about some tacos?



A little higher class, but same idea.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> That's what I had for dinner



I would like to try some of the places near you.


----------



## Jacqui

I was just thinking, I know Mo got all better, but after that one of the other ones had problems. Is everybody fine now Noel?


----------



## Jacqui

How's your hunk of the world jaizei?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Did you go see a man called John about some tacos?



Your memory always amazes me.


----------



## Jacqui

I miss Ken...


----------



## smarch

I got my motorcycle permit today 
And a new phone.... Yeah that one wasn't smart and I didn't have the money for it but I needed Wi-Fi caring back to be able to use my phone for my job applications going out (we live in a dead zone)


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> I miss Ken...


I do too. I am really worried about him.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I got my motorcycle permit today
> And a new phone.... Yeah that one wasn't smart and I didn't have the money for it but I needed Wi-Fi caring back to be able to use my phone for my job applications going out (we live in a dead zone)



Congrats!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I do too. I am really worried about him.



Me too. Sounds like a long road ahead of him.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I was just thinking, I know Mo got all better, but after that one of the other ones had problems. Is everybody fine now Noel?


You are always welcome to come down and try the many wonderful Mexican restaurants down here. 

Jay and Shelly each had their little issues, but they seemed to be self limiting and they each recovered quickly
Thanks for asking


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> I do too. I am really worried about him.


I miss him too. 
We keep him in our prayers daily. 
We made a small donation


----------



## leigti

AZtortMom said:


> I miss him too.
> We keep him in our prayers daily.
> We made a small donation


I tried to access it on my cell phone and it didn't work. How did you do it?


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning peeps


----------



## jaizei




----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> View attachment 141996


That looks so yummy too bad my antibiotics make me constantly nauseous


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> View attachment 141996



Your breakfast today?


----------



## Jacqui

Another awesome cool day today! Already did one battery of heavy tall grasses and my t-shirt is still dry! A major miracle around here.


----------



## Jacqui

Good day everybody!


----------



## Jacqui

I hope Bob (Maggie's sulcata) has good news from his CT scan this morning.


----------



## Jacqui

It is Tempting Tuesday. I hope you all are tempted to reach out to somebody today and bring a smile to their face.


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> I miss him too.
> We keep him in our prayers daily.
> We made a small donation




I want to but I know my husband won't be keen on it because we donated a good amount to a fundraiser for our friends 12yr fighting cancer and the charity was bogus and the lady got thousands of dollars! She's in jail now. That was about 3 weeks ago. 

I'm trying to figure out how to donate though!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I hope Bob (Maggie's sulcata) has good news from his CT scan this morning.


Haven't been checking much on the forum lately minus chat so didn't even know about this. I too hope Bob gets some good news.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Good morning peeps


Good Morning Mike! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

jaizei said:


> View attachment 141996


You are too much. ............But that plate sure looks yummy! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> It is Tempting Tuesday. I hope you all are tempted to reach out to somebody today and bring a smile to their face.


I'm smile because this......


----------



## mike taylor

Hits Jacqui with a horse apple ! Runs away !


----------



## DawnH

Hi everyone, hope all is well. Can someone send me the link to donate to Ken's medical bills? I would like to help. I am not on here much as of late but Tuleo says hello as well (he is not happy school is starting soon...)


----------



## mike taylor

This is what's for lunch today . Fried pickles ,cat fish ,shrimp ! Yummy!


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> View attachment 142022
> Hi everyone, hope all is well. Can someone send me the link to donate to Ken's medical bills? I would like to help. I am not on here much as of late but Tuleo says hello as well (he is not happy school is starting soon...)



I will try to PM you it hasn't been letting me reply to PM. Let me know if you get it.


----------



## mike taylor

Poor Ken fill so bad for the down and out cowboy . As soon as something is going good for him something else happens .


----------



## mike taylor

Ate way to much food !


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Your breakfast today?



That was the first half. Didn't stop to take a picture of the short stack.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Ate way to much food !



Impossible!


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Poor Ken fill so bad for the down and out cowboy . As soon as something is going good for him something else happens .


Hey everyone
Sent a little prayer up for our cowboy today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hey everyone
> Sent a little prayer up for our cowboy today


Hi, Noel.
I really miss him.
Poor Ken.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Noel.
> I really miss him.
> Poor Ken.


I miss him too. 
I pray things start looking up for him


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Noel.
> I really miss him.
> Poor Ken.


It really looks like we all miss him . The chatting seems to stop about6 pm my time . Now . Send a prayer to rush his recovery .


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> That looks so yummy too bad my antibiotics make me constantly nauseous



I would hate that.  Have you talked to the Dr about it?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I want to but I know my husband won't be keen on it because we donated a good amount to a fundraiser for our friends 12yr fighting cancer and the charity was bogus and the lady got thousands of dollars! She's in jail now. That was about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how to donate though!



I really hate when folks do that and as a result others do not help.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Hits Jacqui with a horse apple ! Runs away !



Violent again today aren't you. I think you need to clean out the whole barn and burn some that energy.


----------



## Jacqui

Mike, how are Kevin's tortoises doing?


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> View attachment 142022
> Hi everyone, hope all is well. Can someone send me the link to donate to Ken's medical bills? I would like to help. I am not on here much as of late but Tuleo says hello as well (he is not happy school is starting soon...)



I like that picture. Have you been given the link yet?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> This is what's for lunch today . Fried pickles ,cat fish ,shrimp ! Yummy!



I'd join you for that.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> This is what's for lunch today . Fried pickles ,cat fish ,shrimp ! Yummy!



Hope you washed your hands after tossing the horse road apple and before eating....


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Poor Ken fill so bad for the down and out cowboy . As soon as something is going good for him something else happens .



Seems the way life goes sometimes.  Makes you appreciate the good times.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Ate way to much food !



See next time you need to share some with me.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hey everyone
> Sent a little prayer up for our cowboy today



Hi Noel!


----------



## Jacqui

We are just so lucky that Morgan, Ken's daughter, takes the time to keep us updated.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> We are just so lucky that Morgan, Ken's daughter, takes the time to keep us updated.


Oh yes. I've been thinking the same. I'm glad she thought to let us know what's going on and continues to keep us updated. Very kind of her.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Oh yes. I've been thinking the same. I'm glad she thought to let us know what's going on and continues to keep us updated. Very kind of her.



Would somebody in your family know to let us know if you were in the same shape? (knocks on wood)

That question is really for all of you to think about.


----------



## Jacqui

@Elohi, how did your daughter do at the swim team try outs in the bigger city?


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> @Elohi, how did your daughter do at the swim team try outs in the bigger city?


She did really well actually. She made a team above the best swimmer on her summer team. Trying to figure out if we can commit the time and money towards it though. It's a huge time commitment.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi Noel!


Hi Jacqui *waves*


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Mike, how are Kevin's tortoises doing?


They are all good no problems so far .


----------



## mike taylor

I would buy you lunch but you live too far Jacqui.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Damn! My daughters dogs knocked me over into some chairs and my side is hurting really bad. I got to work at least 3 more days before I can heal up on the weekend. The hard part is not letting anybody at work know how bad I am because I got a lot to do this week and just can't take anytime off. It's so dam depressing how fragile I've become and if this is what I got to look forward to in my senior years, I might as well jump in front of a train.


----------



## AZtortMom

JohnnyB65 said:


> Damn! My daughters dogs knocked me over into some chairs and my side is hurting really bad. I got to work at least 3 more days before I can heal up on the weekend. The hard part is not letting anybody at work know how bad I am because I got a lot to do this week and just can't take anytime off. It's so dam depressing how fragile I've become and if this is what I got to look forward to in my senior years, I might as well jump in front of a train.


Oh no!! 
I hope you didn't break any ribs  
I hope you feel better


----------



## JohnnyB65

AZtortMom said:


> Oh no!!
> I hope you didn't break any ribs
> I hope you feel better


I don't think so or at least it doesn't feel like it. I know what that feels like because i was beaten up pretty bad when I was young and my ribs were broke from getting kicked with motorcycle boots.
i think one of the chairs bruised an organ on my left side.


----------



## AZtortMom

JohnnyB65 said:


> I don't think so or at least it doesn't feel like it. I know what that feels like because i was beaten up pretty bad when I was young and my ribs were broke from getting kicked with motorcycle boots.
> i think one of the chairs bruised an organ on my left side.


Still major owe!


----------



## JohnnyB65

Well I guess I'm going to sleep on the couch tonight because I can't make it up the stairs.


----------



## Jacqui

What kind(s) of dogs?


----------



## tortdad

17:50 of driving now complete. The Standley clan is officially pulling into our driveway.


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> 17:50 of driving now complete. The Standley clan is officially pulling into our driveway.



Straight through?


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> Straight through?


Yep. 

Got up at 1:00am and was on the road by 2:45am. We drove 18 hours straight through and lost 2 hours due to crossing day light savings lines. Got some bags unloaded and some kids put to bed. I had the AC turned off while we were gone and came home to find the house 97 degrees. Now I'm off to bed cuz I've got to get up in 6 hours and go to work.


----------



## tortdad

Came home with a new tort though. A member on here from San Antonio was looking for a home for their redfoot and I needed to drive right through there to get home so I met with them this afternoon and took this 6ish year old girl home.... Leaning towards girl anyway. 




She's about 8" long and fairly smooth, a little light for her size but has been eating a fairly good diet.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning ! I got up to no power . This sucks !


----------



## JohnnyB65

Jacqui said:


> What kind(s) of dogs?


Oh I don't remember at the moment. One is a large pitbull mix and the other large red dog. Both are are around 100 lbs I think. They were playing rough and ran into me from behind knocking my knees out. I feel better after a nights sleep and on my way to work.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Good morning ! I got up to no power . This sucks !


Boo, that sucks. Keep the fridge closed.


----------



## tortdad

JohnnyB65 said:


> Oh I don't remember at the moment. One is a large pitbull mix and the other large red dog. Both are are around 100 lbs I think. They were playing rough and ran into me from behind knocking my knees out. I feel better after a nights sleep and on my way to work.


Ouch


----------



## tortdad

Getting up was soooo hard this morning. I cut my hair, shaved for the first time in two weeks and headed to the office on only a few hours sleep. I was the first person there (which is typical for me) and looked at the calendar and noticed that I put in for today off as well I took off like a bat out of hell before anyone could see me. No reason to return to work a day early!


----------



## tortdad

@mike taylor 

What time will you be home today? I miss my shelled babies


----------



## Jacqui

It is a Wrainy Wet Wild and Wacky Wednesday coming atcha, so enjoy!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good morning ! I got up to no power . This sucks !



Just your house?


----------



## Jacqui

Kevin, your story gave me a chuckle.  Glad you all plus one made it home safely.


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> @mike taylor
> 
> What time will you be home today? I miss my shelled babies


Around five .What babies ?


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Just your house?


No the neighborhood ! Sucks ! Time to move ! Every time the wind blows the power goes out . It's hard to move because my house and land are paid for . I think I may sell it to my boy and move .


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Around five .What babies ?


I think I learn something here....................


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO.........Just like


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Getting up was soooo hard this morning. I cut my hair, shaved for the first time in two weeks and headed to the office on only a few hours sleep. I was the first person there (which is typical for me) and looked at the calendar and noticed that I put in for today off as well I took off like a bat out of hell before anyone could see me. No reason to return to work a day early!




Welcome home!!! 

Tell me everything you did in SD!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> Good morning ! I got up to no power . This sucks !


When you get my age my body does that every morning ! No power !


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Good morning ! I got up to no power . This sucks !


Maybe time to go solar?????


----------



## JohnnyB65

tortdad said:


> Getting up was soooo hard this morning. I cut my hair, shaved for the first time in two weeks and headed to the office on only a few hours sleep. I was the first person there (which is typical for me) and looked at the calendar and noticed that I put in for today off as well I took off like a bat out of hell before anyone could see me. No reason to return to work a day early!


LOL the same thing happened to me last year only I left behind some evidence and the boss called me. She said that she would go ahead and credit me with that short time was there.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Time for you to have lunch right?? 

I still having my morning coffee! ! !! For a lazy morning.......


----------



## Momof4

Good morning! 
It's starting to get hot out and I feel lazy too! 

I have so much to do and keeping up the house with the kids home is a daunting task!


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Welcome home!!!
> 
> Tell me everything you did in SD!



We just hung out with my brother and his family at their place. Drank some beers, ate some homemade BBQ and went to toys r us to spoil some kids.


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


> Maybe time to go solar?????


We have some land that we don't use . I've been thinking about building a small two bed room house on . I think I'm going to go off the grid . Use solar power and a generator . Why pay bills right . Trying to wait to my kids are gone .


----------



## tortdad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> When you get my age my body does that every morning ! No power !





bouaboua said:


> Maybe time to go solar?????


 I always tell people that I'm not going bald, just growing my solar panel.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Time for you to have lunch right??
> 
> I still having my morning coffee! ! !! For a lazy morning.......


Brunch, more like it 
Morning Steven


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> We have some land that we don't use . I've been thinking about building a small two bed room house on . I think I'm going to go off the grid . Use solar power and a generator . Why pay bills right . Trying to wait to my kids are gone .



I just sign a contract to go solar. A 7KW system that designed base our past 12 months electricity usage. This system will cut my payment 50%. No cash up front and they will maintain it for the next 30 years. This system also qualify for 30% federal tax credit, 

This is the roof inspector, coming to measure my roof and send to their design team. I will go solar in about another 4 to 6 weeks. 

So I will not hesitate to use my heater for my shelled friend anymore.


----------



## mike taylor

That's awesome Steven.


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> I just sign a contract to go solar. A 7KW system that designed base our past 12 months electricity usage. This system will cut my payment 50%. No cash up front and they will maintain it for the next 30 years. This system also qualify for 30% federal tax credit,
> 
> This is the roof inspector, coming to measure my roof and send to their design team. I will go solar in about another 4 to 6 weeks.
> 
> So I will not hesitate to use my heater for my shelled friend anymore.
> 
> View attachment 142178




Ours goes in the first week of October!!! 

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Where is Yvonne? Is she ok?


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> Where is Yvonne? Is she ok?


@Yvonne G I think.....this time......taking her afternoon nap........

I will go do the same now! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Where is Yvonne? Is she ok?



She hates us!  nah, just avoiding us.


----------



## jaizei

Solar panels are on my to-do list, though I don't know if I can justify someone else doing it when I can do it myself so it'll have to wait until I have time to figure out what I want. And probably after I get a new roof.


----------



## JohnnyB65

I want solar real bad, but I also want to get out of CA especially since CA has agreed to let the low end users pay more while the high end users get a discount. 
I’m told it is to offset the enormous amount of solar users. I don’t know how this could possibly be true and only know what I hear on the radio.


----------



## tortdad

@Yvonne G 

What's that eye wash you are always recommending to people? Hal has something going on with his left eye. The right one is open and clear and the left one is swollen.


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> @Yvonne G
> 
> What's that eye wash you are always recommending to people? Hal has something going on with his left eye. The right one is open and clear and the left one is swollen.
> 
> View attachment 142226
> 
> View attachment 142227



Terramycin


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> Terramycin


And you can get that over the counter at a pharmacy right?


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> And you can get that over the counter at a pharmacy right?



I don't know about pharmacies, but feed stores should have it. Tractor Supply might.


----------



## Momof4

@tortdad Sometimes she recommends saline solution. Have you tried flushing it out?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning on this Thankful Thursday. I am thankful that Ken is getting better.


----------



## Jacqui

Hey Mike, it is almost Friday!


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy, what are you and the kids up to?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Kathy, what are you and the kids up to?



Back to school shopping, baby shopping and I work in the torts yards and moving my RF to another area. Sports every night still. 


My grand baby should be here Monday because my daughter is being induced. We are so excited!!

How about you??


----------



## bouaboua

Thankful Thursday for sure. And Happy Friday tomorrow. 

I will be welcomes to two new member of my family.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Hey Mike, it is almost Friday!


I know ! I'm going to wood ville this weekend to shoot my hunting riffle to get ready for deer hunting .


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Back to school shopping, baby shopping and I work in the torts yards and moving my RF to another area. Sports every night still.
> 
> 
> My grand baby should be here Monday because my daughter is being induced. We are so excited!!
> 
> How about you??


We've already got our kids ready . My 15 year old is already footballing it up for school.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> We've already got our kids ready . My 15 year old is already footballing it up for school.



Do you guys get a school supplies list?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Back to school shopping, baby shopping and I work in the torts yards and moving my RF to another area. Sports every night still.
> 
> 
> My grand baby should be here Monday because my daughter is being induced. We are so excited!!
> 
> How about you??



Monday huh, well early congrats. Is there a name picked out already?

Trying to get the never ending yardwork done.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Thankful Thursday for sure. And Happy Friday tomorrow.
> 
> I will be welcomes to two new member of my family.



So the two come tomorrow?


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Do you guys get a school supplies list?


Yeah pens folders and other crap .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> We've already got our kids ready . My 15 year old is already footballing it up for school.



When does school start there?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I know ! I'm going to wood ville this weekend to shoot my hunting riffle to get ready for deer hunting .



What is your limit down there? Do you also have doe seasons, blackpowder and archery?


----------



## Jacqui

Today was Pizza Hut for lunch day and none of you showed up to join me.


----------



## mike taylor

The 8/24/15 is the first day of school and I for one can't wait.


----------



## Jacqui

Did I tell you that Monday night, as I was coming home from Lincoln, I was followed by a truck all the way home?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> The 8/24/15 is the first day of school and I for one can't wait.



Not too long then.


----------



## Jacqui

I was enjoying watching three hummingbirds cavorting around the backyard this morning. I have not spent much time back there this year and had just saw one a few times. Today they were really active. I enjoyed watching one going around to all the blooms on one of the Althea bushes. She seemed to like the one better then all the other bushes, which I found interesting.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Did I tell you that Monday night, as I was coming home from Lincoln, I was followed by a truck all the way home?



Sorry, that was me


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> The 8/24/15 is the first day of school and I for one can't wait.




We start 8/19 and I'm not ready for them to go back yet 

It bugs me that we take care of our inmates better than our kids and their schools! We seriously should not have to buy supplies!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Did I tell you that Monday night, as I was coming home from Lincoln, I was followed by a truck all the way home?




Were you scared to get out of your car?


----------



## Momof4

I put the Reds out in their new enclosure for a few minutes to explore and they found some yummy plants they have never seen! 
Yikes! I may need to dig them up and move them or they will disappear!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I put the Reds out in their new enclosure for a few minutes to explore and they found some yummy plants they have never seen!
> Yikes! I may need to dig them up and move them or they will disappear!
> View attachment 142329
> 
> View attachment 142330
> 
> View attachment 142331


Crikey, Kathy!
They certainly love those .


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Sorry, that was me



So you are really Jeff my husband?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Were you scared to get out of your car?



Nopers


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I put the Reds out in their new enclosure for a few minutes to explore and they found some yummy plants they have never seen!
> Yikes! I may need to dig them up and move them or they will disappear!
> View attachment 142329
> 
> View attachment 142330
> 
> View attachment 142331



They look nice ...and hungry. Look out plants!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> So you are really Jeff my husband?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> They look nice ...and hungry. Look out plants!



Can you ID the plant? Len sent them to me but I forgot what it was. It grows fast and has small purple flowers.


----------



## Elohi

Momof4 said:


> Can you ID the plant? Len sent them to me but I forgot what it was. It grows fast and has small purple flowers.


I have these everywhere and have no idea what they are but they spread like crazy. Lol


----------



## Elohi

I'm having a few moments of peace. Brought this dude in for a soak after some sunshine and now he's snuggled up for a nap. I've got to get up and start dinner so his warm nap is about to end.


----------



## Elohi

Homeschool is about to be back in session. Next Monday their all day free time is being cut off. On Monday they won't have access to their free time until 4pm. I'll give them a couple of weeks to transition. That means until 4 pm they can learn, read, watch educational things or games from pre-approved sites as they wish but no texting, social media, or access to their phones as if they were in class. Then after the transition art period we will get back to work. I've found a Tuesday all day class for them to take and I'm lining up everything else so we can get started.


----------



## JohnnyB65

My daughter found my lost grandchildren after almost 10 years on Facebook and my ex daughter-in-law who monitors the account blocked us after my daughter requested friendship. My grandson posted some photos on Facebook without marking them private and my daughter spotted them. We have been so worried about them and just didn’t know what might have happened to them or even if they were alive. From the photos they look very happy and healthy which gives us so much relief.


----------



## Momof4

JohnnyB65 said:


> My daughter found my lost grandchildren after almost 10 years on Facebook and my ex daughter-in-law who monitors the account blocked us after my daughter requested friendship. My grandson posted some photos on Facebook without marking them private and my daughter spotted them. We have been so worried about them and just didn’t know what might have happened to them or even if they were alive. From the photos they look very happy and healthy which gives us so much relief.



What a relief!! She can't hide them ever! Hopefully you will be reunited someday. 

My cousins dad kidnapped him when he was 5 and took him to Nevada from Ca and my aunt ran out of money for attorney fees after years of trying to get him back. When he turned 18 he went straight to his mom. His dad was so mean!


----------



## JohnnyB65

We decided to not tell my son just now because we don’t want to stir up anything that might cause grief with the kids. They look so happy and I have no idea of what the mother told them, but I’m sure they had lots of questions at the time she took them. My son is in the military and going through a lot right now and this might not be a good time. We hope when my grandson becomes of age that he looks us up.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> So the two come tomorrow?


Yes my Lady!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Good evening everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good evening everyone


Evening, Noel


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Noel


Hi Adam. 
How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam.
> How are you?


Very well, Noel, been having a relaxing summer.
You ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Not bad. Work has been brutal


----------



## Killerrookie

Anyone awake? You guys are probably passed out cuddling with your animals.


----------



## dmmj

Is it hot in here?or is it me? Trick question it's always me.(everbody dance now bump bump bump bump bump)


----------



## mike taylor

It's Friday people!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, everyone.


----------



## jaizei

Is it?


----------



## mike taylor

Yes it is FRIDAY!


----------



## Killerrookie

NOOOOOO!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Yes it is FRIDAY!




You killed the I spy!! 

Happy Friday!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

What's up my tortoise people? Four more days till I'm moving to Pennsylvania, does anyone know how I am going to keep my tortoises warm when it winter?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Morning all


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

AZtortMom said:


> Not bad. Work has been brutal


This may help my daughter sent it to me last night :


----------



## AZtortMom

I really felt I should of been carrying these today at work for the men I was working with *eye roll*


----------



## mike taylor

Go to I spy I fixed it .


----------



## mike taylor

My wife thinking she's a figure skater.


----------



## mike taylor

I spy a dog sleeping.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> My wife thinking she's a figure skater.


She is cause when I use to skate it wasn't on my feet !


----------



## Killerrookie

Is pretend chat not popular anymore?


----------



## Yvonne G

It's still one of my very favorite threads to read, Austin.


----------



## Killerrookie

This thread is my favorite since I've been here. Just doesn't seem like anyone uses it anymore.


----------



## taza

Me too Yvonne but it has been real quiet lately. Maybe I'll actually have to speak once in awhile now, LOL!


----------



## leigti

I'm still reading it. Just not saying much. I think the whole forum is quiet lately.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

leigti said:


> I'm still reading it. Just not saying much. I think the whole forum is quiet lately.


That's true , I said that yesterday !


----------



## JohnnyB65

Never been one for silly small talk, so I haven’t had much to say


----------



## leigti

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That's true , I said that yesterday !


OK, I haven't been reading it that closely. I think it is just a cyclical thing and it will change, once we get Cowboy Ken back that will be nice.


----------



## Elohi

I'm around from time to time but Cowboys situation seems to have the mood of many of us a little low key when we visit the forum.


----------



## tortdad

Hola peoples


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Hola peoples


Hi there  * waves*


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy come back !


----------



## mike taylor

Nick you will have to build you a heated hide like Tom builds . It gets cold here for like five months out of the year . I have a heated box in my shed and Harry & Sally have a shared heated box . You will have to grow food indoors or buy greens to feed . It's not that costly if you use a small heater and a thermostat . They will come out on sunny days to graze then go back in .


----------



## mike taylor

Why you no hang out in chat Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Why you no hang out in chat Adam?


I pop in and out occasionally.
But I like the puns and silliness that's better off in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm so behind in that chat I don't even try to keep up .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's pretty hard to keep up with, even for me sometimes.
I have to read every post.(though a lot of them are mine of course.)


----------



## AZtortMom

I try, but sometimes it virtually impossible


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> Nick you will have to build you a heated hide like Tom builds . It gets cold here for like five months out of the year . I have a heated box in my shed and Harry & Sally have a shared heated box . You will have to grow food indoors or buy greens to feed . It's not that costly if you use a small heater and a thermostat . They will come out on sunny days to graze then go back in .


Is Nick in Pennsylvania now? Think of it in a Positive Way, Nick. You will now have first-hand experience raising tortoises in a cold environment. You can read about it all you want but nothing beats real life experience. It will make you a more rounded tortoise keeper.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Is Nick in Pennsylvania now? Think of it in a Positive Way, Nick. You will now have first-hand experience raising tortoises in a cold environment. You can read about it all you want but nothing beats real life experience. It will make you a more rounded tortoise keeper.


He posted today that he was moving in four days time.


----------



## dmmj

Meatloaf love the food and singer. But whst exactly won't he do for love?


----------



## leigti

dmmj said:


> Meatloaf love the food and singer. But whst exactly won't he do for love?


He won't do that.


----------



## bouaboua

Happy weekend everyone! !


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> Meatloaf love the food and singer. But whst exactly won't he do for love?



Have you listened to the song?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439041839.636332.jpg


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439041876.039704.jpg


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Good morning people !


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning ! On my way to shoot my guns . Bang bang boom !


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Have you listened to the song?


Yes that's why i am confused


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> Yes that's why i am confused



He tells you everything he won't do in the lyrics preceding "And I would do anything for love"








And I would do anything for love
I'd run right into hell and back
I would do anything for love
I'd never lie to you and that's a fact
*But I'll never forget the way you feel right now,*
Oh no, no way
And I would do anything for love, but I won't do that
No, I won't do that

Anything for love
Oh, I would do anything for love
I would do anything for love, but I won't do that
No, I won't do that

Some days it don't come easy
Some days it don't come hard
Some days it don't come at all, and these are the days that never end
Some nights you're breathing fire
Some nights you're carved in ice
Some nights you're like nothing I've ever seen before or will again

Maybe I'm crazy, but it's crazy and it's true
I know you can save me, no-one else can save me now but you

As long as the planets are turning
As long as the stars are burning
As long dreams are coming true
You'd better believe it, that I would do

Anything for love
And I'l be there until the final act
I would do anything for love, and I'll take a vow and seal a pact
*But I'll never forgive myself if we don't go all the way, tonight*
I would do anything for love
Oh, I would do anything for love
Oh, I would do anything for love, but I won't do that
No, I won't do that

I would do anything for love
Anything you've been dreaming of, but I just won't do that
I would do anything for love
Anything you've been dreaming of, but I just won't do that
I would do anything for love
Anything you've been dreaming of, but I just won't do that
I would do anything for love
Anything you've been dreaming of, but I just won't do that

Some days I pray for silence
Some days I pray for soul
Some days I just pray to the god of sex and drums and rock 'n' roll
Some nights I lose the feeling
Some nights I lose control
Some nights I just lose it all when I watch you dance and the thunder rolls

Maybe I'm lonely, that's all I'm qualified to be
That's just one and only, the one and only promise I can keep

As long as the wheels are turning
As long as the fires are burning
As long as your prayers are coming true
You'd better believe it, that I would do

Anything for love
And you know it's true and that's a fact
I would do anything for love, and there'll never be no turning back
*But I'll never do it better than I do it with you. So long, so long*
I would do anything for love
Oh, I would do anything for love
Oh, I would do anything for love, but I won't do that
No, I won't do that
No, no, no, I won't do...

I would do anything for love
Anything you've been dreaming of, but I just won't do that
I would do anything for love
Anything you've been dreaming of, but I just won't do that
I would do anything for love
Anything you've been dreaming of, but I just won't do that
I would do anything for love
Anything you've been dreaming of, but I just won't do that
I would do anything for love
Anything you've been dreaming of, but I just won't do that
I would do anything for love
Anything you've been dreaming of, but I just won't do that
I would do anything for love
Anything you've been dreaming of, but I just won't do...

*But I'll never stop dreaming of you ev'ry night of my life, no way*
I would do anything for love
Oh, I would do anything for love
I would do anything for love, but I won't do that
No, I won't do that

_[Girl:]_
Will you raise me up? will you help me down?
Will you get me right out of this godforsaken town?
Will you make it all a little less cold?

_[Boy:]_
I can do that
I can do that

_[Girl:]_
Will you hold me sacred? Will you hold me tight?
Can you colourise my life, I'm so sick of black and white?
Can you make it all a little less old?

_[Boy:]_
I can do that
Oh no, I can do that

_[Girl:]_
Will you make me some magic with your own two hands?
Will you build and emerald city with these grains of sand?
Can you give me something I can take home?

_[Boy:]_
I can do that
I can do that

_[Girl:]_
Will you cater to every fantasy I got?
Will you hose me down with holy water, if I get too hot?
Will you take me places I've never known?

_[Boy:]_
I can do that
Oh no, I can do that

_[Girl:]_
After a while you'll forget everything
It was a brief interlude and a midsummer night's fling
*And you'll see that it's time to move on*

_[Boy:]_
*I won't do that*
I won't do that

_[Girl:]_
I know the territory, I've been around
It'll all turn to dust and we'll all fall down
*Sooner or later you'll be screwing around*

_[Boy:]_
*I won't do that*
No, I won't do that

Anything for love
Oh, I would do anything for love
I would do anything for love, but I


----------



## jaizei

Any excuse to post the video.


----------



## jaizei

Might as well go full on flashback


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Saturday everyone
View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439059843.894239.jpg


----------



## Jacqui

*waves* Hi!


----------



## mike taylor

Waz zap o ning Jacqui !


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *waves* Hi!


*waves back* hi Jacqui


----------



## AZtortMom

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439065622.420688.jpg


----------



## AZtortMom

*sigh* why is the system not allowing pictures to post?


----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei

Think I figured out a work around. Crisis averted.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tell me!


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *waves back* hi Jacqui



Howdy Ms Noel. How is your weekend going?


----------



## jaizei

Upload picture
Drag link into box
Switch to text editor
Change [url ] to [img ] (no spaces before ])
Preview to check


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Waz zap o ning Jacqui !



Not much. Our rainy morning has become a hot sunny afternoon.

What about there? No bike riding?


----------



## jaizei

Alternatively; 
Upload picture, 
right click uploaded picture ->copy image url, 
insert image using copied url


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

there'


jaizei said:


> Alternatively;
> Upload picture,
> right click uploaded picture ->copy image url,
> insert image using copied url


But most people aren't going to see this.


----------



## leigti

I'm testing to see if I can put a photo up.
View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439072538.615261.jpg



*poof*


----------



## leigti

Well, that was a big fat no. I don't even know how to make an attachment.


----------



## leigti

Hey wait, what just happened? When it first popped up it said attachment. And now the pictures there. Huh.


----------



## jaizei

leigti said:


> Well, that was a big fat no. I don't even know how to make an attachment.



If you right click the link that shows up and copy the url, you can then edit your post and insert the image using the link.


----------



## leigti

????? Poof????


----------



## leigti

jaizei said:


> If you right click the link that shows up and copy the url, you can then edit your post and insert the image using the link.


You were talking to a computer challenged person. I have no idea what you just said  i'm using my iPhone. I am even less competent on the website.


----------



## jaizei

Or just do what you usually do and I'll edit it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Well, that was a big fat no. I don't even know how to make an attachment.


I got the photo here.
Plus the long URL or whatever to click on and see it somewhere else.
cute piccie.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei

I should prob go work on my taxes.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Howdy Ms Noel. How is your weekend going?


Good! How about you?


----------



## dmmj

Can't talk now masticating oh baby yah


----------



## AZtortMom

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439080268.628088.jpg


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I got the photo here.
> Plus the long URL or whatever to click on and see it somewhere else.
> cute piccie.


I still don't get it but that's OK. The dog on the right is mine and the dog on the left is my friends guide dog. They are buddies. My dog will be 14 in October. She has severe arthritis but she's still plugging along.


----------



## mike taylor

Well headed home 2000 rounds of amo lighter . Had a blast ! Ha-ha


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Not much. Our rainy morning has become a hot sunny afternoon.
> 
> What about there? No bike riding?


Shooting guns and having fun with my boy .


----------



## Elohi

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439093931.673266.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439094442.172457.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439094557.319100.jpg


Hung out with this dude after his sunshine. He had us giggling with his antics.


----------



## Killerrookie

Can someone PM me? I'm having a rough day and need some people to talk too. Been up all night thinking about some stuff and while up I've been punishing myself for the things I did.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Can someone PM me? I'm having a rough day and need some people to talk too. Been up all night thinking about some stuff and while up I've been punishing myself for the things I did.



I hope things got better. *hugs*


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Shooting guns and having fun with my boy .



Father and son time! Awesome


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I still don't get it but that's OK. The dog on the right is mine and the dog on the left is my friends guide dog. They are buddies. My dog will be 14 in October. She has severe arthritis but she's still plugging along.



So she is doing good? Still wearing the donut?


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Hey wait, what just happened? When it first popped up it said attachment. And now the pictures there. Huh.



Forum fairies. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Good Sunday to you all, wherever you may be.


----------



## Jacqui

I love summertime and grazing off my baby tomato plants I have scattered throughout the yards.


----------



## Jacqui

In thought of Cowboy Ken, I am going to have bacon today.


----------



## Jacqui

Noel, love that avatar picture. Did you take it?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> In thought of Cowboy Ken, I am going to have bacon today.


Sense I can't post pics I'm going to drink some rice beer and go to bed maybe they will have this pic posting problem fixed .


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning TFO !


----------



## JAYGEE

Good morning to All unless it's night time where you're at!


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> In thought of Cowboy Ken, I am going to have bacon today.


Does one really need a reason?


----------



## leigti

I agree, I think we should all eat bacon today for Cowboy Ken.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Count me in.


----------



## JohnnyB65

JohnnyB65 said:


> I think I need to hook up a Nanny camera overlooking the tortoise’s food. Either he is really hungry in a growing spurt or something is eating his food. I normally feed him in his bowl and he only eats half then goes in the yard. Today I saw how much was in his bowl after he went into the yard and I went to the store. When I came back he was still in the yard but his bowl was cleaned out.
> 
> This has happened before and I thought it was my beagle, but I had the gate closed so the beagle could not get in. It is possible that the tortoise went back in while I was gone thru his private opening and cleaned it out, but I really doubt it because I don’t think I was gone that long.
> 
> I thought it might be the birds, but they like the dog food better and never clean out the entire bowl even when there isn’t any dog food available.


I posted this awhile back and today I found the culprit. It turned out to be my dam beagle. I did not think she could get into the tortoise area even though it certainly looked like her work by the way the bowl was cleaned out. I can't believe she can squeeze through such a Small hole.







It really upset me because I thought the tortoise was eating so well. This dog just gives me such a hard time all the time that i think it was a big mastake to take her in the first place.


----------



## leigti

It looks like a beagle could easily get through there. You could put up pig wire or chicken wire on the fence that would keep him out.


----------



## JohnnyB65

leigti said:


> It looks like a beagle could easily get through there. You could put up pig wire or chicken wire on the fence that would keep him out.


I just put a piece of plywood in the bottom of the opening and hoping the dog will not be able to get through. I don't want to close it off completely because its the tortoises only way out to fresh grass.

I need to test it by putting a piece of meat out and see if she tries to get in.


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> View attachment 142705
> 
> View attachment 142706
> 
> View attachment 142707
> 
> 
> Hung out with this dude after his sunshine. He had us giggling with his antics.


Why did my pictures not embed I wonder?


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> Why did my pictures not embed I wonder?



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/photos-not-posting.125713/

But if you will want your pictures to embed you can do it manually.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Noel, love that avatar picture. Did you take it?


Nope! A friend did


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## bouaboua

I'm officially Window 10 now! 

How you like the Window 10?


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> I'm officially Window 10 now!
> 
> How you like the Window 10?


It's pretty good. It seems to be behaving


----------



## Elohi

jaizei said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/photos-not-posting.125713/
> 
> But if you will want your pictures to embed you can do it manually.




Ahh, does that mean there have changed to the app? They used to automatically embed.


----------



## Yvonne G

Several years ago one of my favorite TV shows was NYPD Blue. Dennis Franz isn't a great hunk of a looker, but for some (unknown) reason he really rings my bell. A month or so ago a fairly new cable channel to my area, Heroes and Icons, and it shows up on Comcast channel 190, started showing NYPD Blue from the beginning, and I just happened upon it and started watching it from season one. I'm now up to season 9, and it's been on every night, even week-ends, two episodes from 8 to 10p. So tonight I turn on the TV and flip to channel 190 and channel 192 comes up. I tried every which way, but it skips right over 190. I call up the cable company and she messes around with it for 15 minutes or so and ends up telling me they (Comcast) don't carry 190 anymore. WHAT???? There are only two seasons left. You can't quit now for pete's sake! I thought about buying one of those programs where you can watch TV on your computer, and while I was researching it on Google I came across Amazon Prime. If I join Amazon Prime (first month's free), I can watch NYPD Blue for FREE!! Yippee. So tonight I watched the next two episodes and got my Sipowitz fix!! (Now I'll have to figure out something to buy to make joining Prime worthwhile. Well, I guess Sipowitz makes it worthwhile!)


----------



## Yvonne G

My oldest son had to wear a back brace all during high school because he had scoliosis:







Can you imagine the torment that poor kid endured during high school? He had to wear it 23 hours a day. But it worked, and straightened up his spine good as new.

Fast forward to the present time. He's now 58 years old and has been having back pain for the past couple years. His doctor told him his back is growing crooked again and he'll need surgery. So he had the surgery day before yesterday and had a lot of his spine fused. He's in a lot of pain, but was up sitting in a chair today and supposed to be walking tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> My oldest son had to wear a back brace all during high school because he had scoliosis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the torment that poor kid endured during high school? He had to wear it 23 hours a day. But it worked, and straightened up his spine good as new.
> 
> Fast forward to the present time. He's now 58 years old and has been having back pain for the past couple years. His doctor told him his back is growing crooked again and he'll need surgery. So he had the surgery day before yesterday and had a lot of his spine fused. He's in a lot of pain, but was up sitting in a chair today and supposed to be walking tomorrow.


Best wishes to your son for a speedy recovery.


----------



## tortdad

Ouch, that really sucks! I hope he heals quickly.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all


Good afternoon, everyone at pretend chat.


----------



## Myroli

Happy World Lion Day!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Myroli said:


> Happy World Lion Day!!!!



Wishes for a very............

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## JohnnyB65

Myroli said:


> Happy World Lion Day!!!!


Happy Birthday!  
I don't know what "World Lion Day" is but I just happened to receive a lion faced t-shirt on Saturday and plan on wearing it today.


----------



## meech008

Yvonne G said:


> Several years ago one of my favorite TV shows was NYPD Blue. Dennis Franz isn't a great hunk of a looker, but for some (unknown) reason he really rings my bell. A month or so ago a fairly new cable channel to my area, Heroes and Icons, and it shows up on Comcast channel 190, started showing NYPD Blue from the beginning, and I just happened upon it and started watching it from season one. I'm now up to season 9, and it's been on every night, even week-ends, two episodes from 8 to 10p. So tonight I turn on the TV and flip to channel 190 and channel 192 comes up. I tried every which way, but it skips right over 190. I call up the cable company and she messes around with it for 15 minutes or so and ends up telling me they (Comcast) don't carry 190 anymore. WHAT???? There are only two seasons left. You can't quit now for pete's sake! I thought about buying one of those programs where you can watch TV on your computer, and while I was researching it on Google I came across Amazon Prime. If I join Amazon Prime (first month's free), I can watch NYPD Blue for FREE!! Yippee. So tonight I watched the next two episodes and got my Sipowitz fix!! (Now I'll have to figure out something to buy to make joining Prime worthwhile. Well, I guess Sipowitz makes it worthwhile!)


I love prime! I always use it most during Christmas time and that free two day shipping on sooooo many items, comes in really handy!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Several years ago one of my favorite TV shows was NYPD Blue. Dennis Franz isn't a great hunk of a looker, but for some (unknown) reason he really rings my bell. A month or so ago a fairly new cable channel to my area, Heroes and Icons, and it shows up on Comcast channel 190, started showing NYPD Blue from the beginning, and I just happened upon it and started watching it from season one. I'm now up to season 9, and it's been on every night, even week-ends, two episodes from 8 to 10p. So tonight I turn on the TV and flip to channel 190 and channel 192 comes up. I tried every which way, but it skips right over 190. I call up the cable company and she messes around with it for 15 minutes or so and ends up telling me they (Comcast) don't carry 190 anymore. WHAT???? There are only two seasons left. You can't quit now for pete's sake! I thought about buying one of those programs where you can watch TV on your computer, and while I was researching it on Google I came across Amazon Prime. If I join Amazon Prime (first month's free), I can watch NYPD Blue for FREE!! Yippee. So tonight I watched the next two episodes and got my Sipowitz fix!! (Now I'll have to figure out something to buy to make joining Prime worthwhile. Well, I guess Sipowitz makes it worthwhile!)


You can watch the program any time of the day right? then I think Amazon Prime are worth it. and it is good for you.

Otherwise......Look......almost 11 PM you still up, and steaming over a show you cannot watch! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Myroli said:


> Happy World Lion Day!!!!


Happy Birthday, Ginny.
Have a great day!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> My oldest son had to wear a back brace all during high school because he had scoliosis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the torment that poor kid endured during high school? He had to wear it 23 hours a day. But it worked, and straightened up his spine good as new.
> 
> Fast forward to the present time. He's now 58 years old and has been having back pain for the past couple years. His doctor told him his back is growing crooked again and he'll need surgery. So he had the surgery day before yesterday and had a lot of his spine fused. He's in a lot of pain, but was up sitting in a chair today and supposed to be walking tomorrow.



Best wish to him Yvonne. I'm having back pain from time to time also. That back brace is maybe what I need.


----------



## Myroli

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Birthday, Ginny.
> Have a great day!


It's not my Birthday... It's World Lions Day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Myroli said:


> It's not my Birthday... It's World Lions Day


Righto, just that the forums got today listed as your birthday.


----------



## Myroli

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Righto, just that the forums got today listed as your birthday.


Really? No it's the 23 of august, not today, I must have messed it up somehow. Oh well, haha


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Monday! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Momof4

I'm gonna be a grandma in a few hours!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I'm gonna be a grandma in a few hours!!!!




That's great news! Congrats.


(My computer is SO slow since I've upgraded to Windows 10.)


----------



## JohnnyB65

Momof4 said:


> I'm gonna be a grandma in a few hours!!!!


Very Cool, Congratulations


----------



## N2TORTS

Congrads .....Kathy ..."Grand~Ma Tortee"....Gonna Be a Sharps baby?


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> My oldest son had to wear a back brace all during high school because he had scoliosis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the torment that poor kid endured during high school? He had to wear it 23 hours a day. But it worked, and straightened up his spine good as new.
> 
> Fast forward to the present time. He's now 58 years old and has been having back pain for the past couple years. His doctor told him his back is growing crooked again and he'll need surgery. So he had the surgery day before yesterday and had a lot of his spine fused. He's in a lot of pain, but was up sitting in a chair today and supposed to be walking tomorrow.




Is he gonna have one of those cool full length scars?


----------



## jaizei

Anyone want to go in on a selfie station with me? Wave of the future.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'm gonna be a grandma in a few hours!!!!


Yep.
So happy for you all.


----------



## JohnnyB65

JohnnyB65 said:


> I just put a piece of plywood in the bottom of the opening and hoping the dog will not be able to get through. I don't want to close it off completely because its the tortoises only way out to fresh grass.
> 
> I need to test it by putting a piece of meat out and see if she tries to get in.


Well I had to remove the plywood because my shelled friend could not get through it like I thought. The poor guy was stuck there so I had to pull him out as well.
I guess I may have to get one of those big plastic collars that's used to keep dogs from chewing on themselves. LOL. 
No just kidding, I wouldn't do that to her. It looks more and more like I'm going to have to give in and fence off the grass area.  I hate fences!


----------



## Momof4

N2TORTS said:


> Congrads .....Kathy ..."Grand~Ma Tortee"....Gonna Be a Sharps baby?




Scripps! My kids are Sharp babies


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Is he gonna have one of those cool full length scars?



Probably - something that looks like maybe his spine is now on the outside???


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Anyone want to go in on a selfie station with me? Wave of the future.



If it means we'll finally get to see what you look like, then hell yes!!


----------



## dmmj

Fun facts about me
1 i eat my weight in coal and excrete diamonss every day
2 i wom the tour de france on a bike with two flat tires and no chain.
3 i trained a rattlesnake to do my laundry. Nuff said


----------



## Gillian M

JohnnyB65 said:


> Happy Birthday!
> I don't know what "World Lion Day" is but I just happened to receive a lion faced t-shirt on Saturday and plan on wearing it today.
> That looks really great, but somewhat frightening.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Scripps! My kids are Sharp babies


Congrats! So did you become a grandmother or not yet?


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello peeps! I hope everyone is having a good Monday


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Hello peeps! I hope everyone is having a good Monday


Hi. It's already Tuesday here. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Congrats! So did you become a grandmother or not yet?



Nope! Just a waiting game. Been at the hospital since 10am, thinking about going home to feed the dogs.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Nope! Just a waiting game. Been at the hospital since 10am, thinking about going home to feed the dogs.


Good luck, and an 'early' congrats.


----------



## Gillian M

Good night and sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Gillian Moore said:


> That looks really great, but somewhat frightening


It matches my work personality. My coworkers will relate to this. 
I'm buying another more mellow one for when the grand kids are over.


----------



## Gillian M

JohnnyB65 said:


> It matches my work personality. My coworkers will relate to this.
> I'm buying another more mellow one for when the grand kids are over.


What kind of a job is it? (if I may ask).


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Good luck, and an 'early' congrats.


Good morning. Anything new?


----------



## Gillian M

Hi everyone at 'pretend chat.'


----------



## dmmj

# tortoiselivesmatter spread it or else. ( i was gonna say or die but that sounds harsh)


----------



## JohnnyB65

Gillian Moore said:


> What kind of a job is it? (if I may ask).


It’s complicated, but the short of it is that I’m the senior guy of a group of techs 35 yrs younger. It was meant to be funny because I get a lot of crap about my age.


----------



## smarch

I guess after this past weekend I have to come back to the real world... And oh boy is that unpleasant. Yesterday I found out that vary early in the morning my exes sister died in a fatal car crash... Single car, she was ejected,and sadly none of this surprised me at all....
My ex contacted me for the first time since the aloe plant escapade about when calling hours and the service are. I need opinions from you guys, while I was considered partof the family but after the horrible breakup I've been gone for almost a year and a half... Is it my place to go anymore? I really don't feel comfortable going but don't want to be a total butt to the family I one felt a part of


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I guess after this past weekend I have to come back to the real world... And oh boy is that unpleasant. Yesterday I found out that vary early in the morning my exes sister died in a fatal car crash... Single car, she was ejected,and sadly none of this surprised me at all....
> My ex contacted me for the first time since the aloe plant escapade about when calling hours and the service are. I need opinions from you guys, while I was considered partof the family but after the horrible breakup I've been gone for almost a year and a half... Is it my place to go anymore? I really don't feel comfortable going but don't want to be a total butt to the family I one felt a part of



If you haven't spoken to the family in 18 months then I don't think you're obligated to do anything. Maybe send a card to the parents.


----------



## smarch

The better story that isn't sad was my weekend though. I spent the whole weekend with my guy friend and it was pretty darn great. Got to meet some of his army friends (it was PT weekend), got drunk for the first time in my life which was pretty fun (my parents were NOT happy I pulled the I'm too drunk to drive home excuse for the first time in my life), went to a hookah lounge, learned a whole lot more about me than I could've imagined and got the brakes on my car fixed on a military base where civilian vehicles are not supposed to be worked on, all part of my cars endless story of greatness. The brakes were bad though, I'd driven over 300 miles since Wednesday on brakes that were grinding, and casually developed the logic that I had to drive in the right lane because that way if my brakes wouldn't work I had somewhere to swerve fast. Good thing my friend does cars because my dad didn't believe me that my car was making noise and if my friend didn't agree it was horrible and change them for me I wouldn't have changed them pretty much until I didn't stop anymore, which wasn't far off.
View attachment 1439306474798.jpg





View attachment 1439306498675.jpg





Can we just mention how great this last picture is though? Love my car, find people who work on cars attractive and he's already super attractive ... Plus it's where cars like mine don't get to be fixed


----------



## smarch

If my previous posts pics didn't show up let me know, it's not showing them on my phone and can try again if I must


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> If you haven't spoken to the family in 18 months then I don't think you're obligated to do anything. Maybe send a card to the parents.


The only part that I worry about is how my 2013 consisted of 3 family deaths, and she was there for all 3 wakes, all 3 services and all 3 cemeteries. I know now she's no longer a part of my life anyone's are different but as a once friend does that change things? 
I don't necessarily expect answers, I just need to talk it out out loud, though input if any type is invited


----------



## dmmj

So in10 years 9th may finally see a screening of the movie the day the clown cried. I have heard about this movie forever but only one copy exists. Owned by Jerry Lewis himself. And he always denied it existed. The library of congress supposedly just got the cppy but it has to hold it four ten years so 2025 it should be available. For those who don't knoq it is a movie about a man in a concentration camp who dresses up as a clown to lead children into the gas chamber's( basrd on a true story)


----------



## dmmj

JohnnyB65 said:


> It’s complicated, but the short of it is that I’m the senior guy of a group of techs 35 yrs younger. It was meant to be funny because I get a lot of crap about my age.


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha....... Wait why is that funny?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## mike taylor

Smarch it has nothing to do with your ex . If you were friends with the sister and family why would you let your ex run you off . I would go .


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Smarch it has nothing to do with your ex . If you were friends with the sister and family why would you let your ex run you off . I would go .


Oh I wasn't friends with the sister... In fact I saw her at some of the worst moments of her life as an addict, stealing, a trip to bail her out of jail. She actually kind of terrified me. It's the parents that are the only reason I'd go because they welcomed me into the family while dating their daughter, but since then I've heard or said nothing to them.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> The only part that I worry about is how my 2013 consisted of 3 family deaths, and she was there for all 3 wakes, all 3 services and all 3 cemeteries. I know now she's no longer a part of my life anyone's are different but as a once friend does that change things?
> I don't necessarily expect answers, I just need to talk it out out loud, though input if any type is invited



She was there for you for a reason, ie you were in a relationship - that was her duty. If you were still in a relationship, then I'd say you should support her even if it makes you uncomfortable. But you're not, so you should put yourself first and if you're uncomfortable then you shouldn't feel obligated to go.


----------



## jaizei

I say this, I've been to exactly 1 funeral and it was like 24 years ago.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> If my previous posts pics didn't show up let me know, it's not showing them on my phone and can try again if I must



It's a forum-wide bug that's affecting all uploaded/attached pictures. You can still put the pictures in your post, you just have to do it manually.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It's a forum-wide bug that's affecting all uploaded/attached pictures. You can still put the pictures in your post, you just have to do it manually.


It's a virus ?


----------



## mike taylor

OK then I say a big fat no .


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a virus ?



Probably not, I don't know exactly how the forum's software is setup but from what I know you have the basic software and then you can do 'add-ons' to allow for different functionalities. Think of it like your browser and the way all the current versions allow for add-ons. Since it happened when there wasn't any changes being made (that I know of), if I had to hazard a guess I'd say it's possible that something updated and affected the upload/attach feature. Or it's possible that when we changed over to this software, we used the default values for the various options and that we've exceeded one of the limits.


----------



## mike taylor

What no Yvonne ,cowboy ,Adam ,momoffour, tortdad , what's happening to chat ?


----------



## AZtortMom

*looking around *


----------



## mike taylor

Hey aztortmom !


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Mike 
How are you?


----------



## bouaboua

Attaching Photo still not working right.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Attaching Photo still not working right.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


>




Please go through this one more time, Cameron. When I copy the img code off my "upload a file" page it comes out in my post as a string of letters and numbers, a link. The link works, but I want the picture, not a link. Step by step, please, and in language an illiterate computer user can understand.


----------



## bouaboua

I like to know too!!


----------



## jaizei

Right click "copy image url" or similar
Insert picture like you would from another site 

I'll make some pictures when I get home


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, so "upload a file" then right click on the file I just uploaded? I right clicked on "copy link address"

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/attach...3/?temp_hash=b836b5c500c98fd39f874a6728770147


----------



## Yvonne G

And what you see is what I got, no picture.


----------



## Yvonne G

So I "copy image url" after I post the picture then 'edit' my post and put my paste in there?

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/attach...3/?temp_hash=b836b5c500c98fd39f874a6728770147


----------



## Yvonne G

No, that doesn't work either.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## jaizei

Click the insert picture button above the reply box and paste there.


----------



## mike taylor

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Mike
> How are you?


I'm good . Been working a lot no weekend for me 20 days no breaks .


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Click the insert picture button above the reply box and paste there.



My screen doesn't show an "insert picture" button. I've got 'post reply' 'upload file' 'more options'


----------



## Momof4

Anyone want to see my new grand baby??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Anyone want to see my new grand baby??


Hurray!
Congratulations!
And yes please!


----------



## mike taylor

Sure we love looking at aliens especially baby aliens . That's what little babies remind me of little aliens . haha


----------



## smarch

View attachment 1439337842854.jpg


Yeah my brakes REALLY needed a change
View attachment 1439337914495.jpg

View attachment 1439337940547.jpg


----------



## smarch

Guess I'm still having pic issues on Android


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

smarch said:


> Guess I'm still having pic issues on Android


The whole forums got photo posting problems at the moment.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Anyone want to see my new grand baby??


Congratulations! Hope Mum and baby are both well. 
Love and best wishes to all


----------



## Lyn W

smarch said:


> I guess after this past weekend I have to come back to the real world... And oh boy is that unpleasant. Yesterday I found out that vary early in the morning my exes sister died in a fatal car crash... Single car, she was ejected,and sadly none of this surprised me at all....
> My ex contacted me for the first time since the aloe plant escapade about when calling hours and the service are. I need opinions from you guys, while I was considered partof the family but after the horrible breakup I've been gone for almost a year and a half... Is it my place to go anymore? I really don't feel comfortable going but don't want to be a total butt to the family I one felt a part of


Sorry to hear that. You could just send a card and/or flowers to express your sympathy.


----------



## dmmj

so I find you something on my phone it types whatever I say when I speak into it it's pretty neat of course lots of words gives a lot of hassle like so kinda and lots of other words dealing with the Taurus world but it's still so pretty that saves me a lot of time hunting and pecking trying to figure out how to type words with my bad vision


----------



## dmmj

See. Not petfect


----------



## leigti

dmmj said:


> so I find you something on my phone it types whatever I say when I speak into it it's pretty neat of course lots of words gives a lot of hassle like so kinda and lots of other words dealing with the Taurus world but it's still so pretty that saves me a lot of time hunting and pecking trying to figure out how to type words with my bad vision


It's about time you found that button. I've been using it for years. It definitely isn't perfect and sometimes I cringe when I go back to see what it said. I've called more than one tortoise a Taurus before.


----------



## smarch

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The whole forums got photo posting problems at the moment.


I know, but I was seeing other people posting pictures and just hoped for the best.


----------



## Momof4

Elijah Alexander
View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439342387.352824.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439342407.804801.jpg


----------



## Momof4

Seriously!! I was so excited to brag


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The whole forums got photo posting problems at the moment.



The whole forum minus one.


----------



## jaizei

I'm starting to think y'all don't even want to post pictures. like really want.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> The whole forum minus one.


Smarty pants!


----------



## jaizei

Upload file
Right click filename, select 'copy link address' or similar
Click 'Image' icon
Paste URL


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> Upload file
> Right click filename, select 'copy link address' or similar
> Click 'Image' icon
> Paste URL


Lol...I especially like the title of the picture.....MAGIC


----------



## jaizei

That has to be one of my favorite GIFs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> That has to be one of my favorite GIFs.


We have noticed.
Thanks for posting the idiot's guide, I will give it a try.


----------



## jaizei

I didn't realize it's Shia Labeouf for the longest time.

I thought maybe Gallagher was making a comeback.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Elijah Alexander
> View attachment 143053
> 
> View attachment 143054



Aw, gosh...what a pretty baby. He looks quite big. How much does he weigh?


----------



## Yvonne G

OK let me try it. (I have never used all those little thingeys across the top of the posting box before. I really needed a visual tutorial. Thanks a bunch.

Ok, here goes:







*TA DAH!!!!

You're a genius, Cameron!! Thank you so much.*


----------



## Yvonne G

I've been watching NYPD Blue on my computer and the picture quality is SO much better than on my TV. I'm really enjoying watching it here. And just because I can, here's a picture:


----------



## Yvonne G

...and another one:


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Pennsylvania sucks


----------



## Yvonne G

...ok, last one then I have to go to bed:


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, Nicky Poo: won't you please come back to the Forum? We miss you. I'd love to hear all about your house and yard and what you're doing there for your tortoises. Please? You've punished us enough. We'll be good.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> ...ok, last one then I have to go to bed:


You're place is awesome, @Yvonne G


----------



## Yvonne G

Not so much in real life. The pictures hide a lot.


----------



## Elohi

I should be asleep but my oldest child is stressing me out something fierce with his irresponsibility and rule breaking. He's obviously lost his mind (thanks a lot puberty), and it really exhausting me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Get used to it Monica. It only gets worse as they get into that ugly teen-age portion of their lives. Sometimes I wonder how we all live through it.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I've been watching NYPD Blue on my computer and the picture quality is SO much better than on my TV. I'm really enjoying watching it here. And just because I can, here's a picture:


I don't remember tortoises in NYPD blue what season is that?


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Elijah Alexander
> View attachment 143053
> 
> View attachment 143054


What a beautiful baby and a great name!
Congrats again.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> What a beautiful baby and a great name!
> Congrats again.



I can't see the pics!! I didn't even know they showed up for you guys!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, gosh...what a pretty baby. He looks quite big. How much does he weigh?



Thank you Yvonne! He was 7.8lb and 19". He's not chubby or skinny. I guess average. 
My son was 8.9 and he was like a one month old.


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Thank you Yvonne! He was 7.8lb and 19". He's not chubby or skinny. I guess average.
> My son was 8.9 and he was like a one month old.


 
he's a cutie for sure.

So are you:
granny
grandma
nana
me-ma
Oma
???


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Oh I wasn't friends with the sister... In fact I saw her at some of the worst moments of her life as an addict, stealing, a trip to bail her out of jail. She actually kind of terrified me. It's the parents that are the only reason I'd go because they welcomed me into the family while dating their daughter, but since then I've heard or said nothing to them.



Here's what I would do and why. 

If they were nice to you and treated you well then I would go to the viewing/wake, sign in, go give the parents a big hug and tell them you are sorry for their loss, then walk out and go home....maybe a polite wave to your Ex. 

There is no reason for you to do anything more than that. I say that because a parent should never loose a child, we are not meant to outlive our children and they cannot simply have enough love and support from people they know. It matters not to them if you are currently part of "the family"; your thoughts of them in their time of need will mean the world to them. I'm not trying to diminish your feelings or your depression by any means but the sadness and depression you felt when that relationship ended is like a drop of water in an Olympic sized swimming pool compared to how those parents are feeling right now. There is NO greater love than the love a parent has for a child and the only way to know what I'm talking about is to experience first hand. They already know they raised a screw up, no imagine how worried they are no one will show up, that they were the only ones who cared. 


Forget your Ex, forget the crazy girl who died.... If those parents meant anything to you them go spend 60 seconds telling them you're thinking of them. If they simply tolerated you because you dated their daughter then don't do anything. 

Nothing beats a hug but I would at least send flowers and a card.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Elijah Alexander
> View attachment 143053
> 
> View attachment 143054


The pictures won't show up for me.


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> I can't see the pics!! I didn't even know they showed up for you guys!



Can you see them now?


----------



## smarch

Good morning all!
Pictures working again yet? The idiots guide isn't exactly an option on my phone
View attachment 1439391191604.jpg

View attachment 1439391191604.jpg


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I can't see the pics!! I didn't even know they showed up for you guys!


They are coming across as attachments in your post and when you click on them they appear!
I am using my laptop so don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Good morning all!
> Pictures working again yet? The idiots guide isn't exactly an option on my phone
> View attachment 143173
> 
> View attachment 143173



Are you using the app or the browser on your phone?


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Are you using the app or the browser on your phone?


The app. Perhaps I'll try in the browser.


----------



## smarch

OK I lied, the mobile browser is just being even weirder.


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> OK I lied, the mobile browser is just being even weirder.


 that looks delightful....... I'll take 2 please!


----------



## mike taylor

jaizei said:


> Can you see them now?


Beautiful baby ! Or alien! Ha-ha


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> OK I lied, the mobile browser is just being even weirder.


Damn! Is that breakfast?! Looks so good!! Hahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Elijah Alexander
> View attachment 143053
> 
> View attachment 143054


Beautiful and adorable.
Great name too.
Congrats again.


----------



## Elohi

I had a peach, blueberries, funky green hippy juju juice, and now coffee. 
The green stuff is almost too funky to drink straight. It would be best poured into a smoothie or something.


----------



## Elohi

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439393927.311384.jpg

Trying a picture


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> View attachment 143179
> 
> Trying a picture


Nope


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Damn! Is that breakfast?! Looks so good!! Hahaha


That was dinner last Thursday lol,all my friends got things like burgers and I was like nope I want dessert for dinner. Everyone was jealous lol.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, Nicky Poo: won't you please come back to the Forum? We miss you. I'd love to hear all about your house and yard and what you're doing there for your tortoises. Please? You've punished us enough. We'll be good.



View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439395458.626315.jpg
I found a toad


----------



## mike taylor

Hey Nick you guys move already ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Nope



Works for me. Cute little doggy. He looks so alert.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 143196
> I found a toad


 lick it and tell me what happens


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> lick it and tell me what happens


Ha-ha what does it taste like ?


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Beautiful baby ! Or alien! Ha-ha




Yes! Thank you!!


----------



## Momof4

@jaizei thank you!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all
View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439399435.125789.jpg


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Ha-ha what does it taste like ?


No sure, waiting for his reply


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 143196
> I found a toad




How are you Nick? You guys busy unpacking? How did you transport your torts? We need details mister!
Are you busy building pens?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> How are you Nick? You guys busy unpacking? How did you transport your torts? We need details mister!
> Are you busy building pens?


My dad is still at our old house and my torts will be shipped here tomorrow. I live next to a good sized river and there is giant turtles.


----------



## jaizei

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> My dad is still at our old house and my torts will be shipped here tomorrow. I live next to a good sized river and there is giant turtles.



Pictures?


----------



## mike taylor

Well Nick grab a fishing pole and catch you some dinner !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> My dad is still at our old house and my torts will be shipped here tomorrow. I live next to a good sized river and there is giant turtles.


So post us some pics .


----------



## mike taylor

What's going on with this slow forum ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> What's going on with this slow forum ?


God don't say anything about speed we've had 3 days of no pics


----------



## Yvonne G

Maggie messed up. She wasn't thinking correctly and she just continued along with her one fund account for Bob's medical bills. She needed money for the one test, then she had that test and they wanted to do another one and then she had that test. When she found out Bob needed surgery the account was still slowly accumulating $$, but she neglected to add up the two costs for the two tests that were done. So she needs the $1800 for the surgery plus how much the two tests (I think it was an MRI and a CT scan) were.

Her vet has sent the test results to a vet in Portland and he's going to do the surgery. Last I heard they were going to schedule an appointment, but I haven't heard yet when it's going to be done. In the meantime, Bob is in a lot of pain. He doesn't come out of the shed unless Maggie's neighbor pushes him out. He won't eat or drink, but can be encouraged to eat by hand-feeding. He has a secondary infection and Maggie and her neighbor are giving him Baytril injections...not an easy task. The only way Maggie could access the soft area of his upper leg was to have the neighbor turn him on his back.

Between her and Cowboy Ken, they just can't get a break. Neither one of them can afford what they're going through. I feel so helpless.


----------



## Momof4

I had no idea Bob was needing medical attention! I knew a while back she was concerned about him. 
Poor thing! I hope everything works out for the best!


----------



## Yvonne G

You and me both. He's a pretty neat tortoise.


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> Maggie messed up. She wasn't thinking correctly and she just continued along with her one fund account for Bob's medical bills. She needed money for the one test, then she had that test and they wanted to do another one and then she had that test. When she found out Bob needed surgery the account was still slowly accumulating $$, but she neglected to add up the two costs for the two tests that were done. So she needs the $1800 for the surgery plus how much the two tests (I think it was an MRI and a CT scan) were.
> 
> Her vet has sent the test results to a vet in Portland and he's going to do the surgery. Last I heard they were going to schedule an appointment, but I haven't heard yet when it's going to be done. In the meantime, Bob is in a lot of pain. He doesn't come out of the shed unless Maggie's neighbor pushes him out. He won't eat or drink, but can be encouraged to eat by hand-feeding. He has a secondary infection and Maggie and her neighbor are giving him Baytril injections...not an easy task. The only way Maggie could access the soft area of his upper leg was to have the neighbor turn him on his back.
> 
> Between her and Cowboy Ken, they just can't get a break. Neither one of them can afford what they're going through. I feel so helpless.


I feel terrible for both of them. Medical bills for humans or animals add up so dang quickly. If I added up the amount of money I've spent on my animals and my own medical bills in the last couple years it is absolutely insane. 
I hope the vet in Portland would take payments. Did they ever really figure out what was going on? Is it a tumor or an abscess? 
I haven't heard an update on Ken lately. I hope his memory is coming back. He probably has no idea how close he came to dying in that accident.
My thoughts are with both of them. I wish I could do more.


----------



## Yvonne G

The vet in Portland wants a third of the $1850 when she brings Bob in for the surgery, then he wants the remainder when Maggie picks him up after the operation. She was reading me some of the proposed charges for the surgery, one of which was $35 for a Baytril injection. I can buy a whole bottle of Baytril at my vet for $30. It's ridiculous.

Bob has a large bladder stone that is sitting right at the opening to the ureter. It is painful for him and he's straining to pee.

I think Morgan is getting ready to go to Alaska to visit relatives. The last I heard Ken is very cranky and wants out of the hospital.


----------



## leigti

It's too bad they can't do the laser zapping for that bladder stone. There are several reasons why Ken would be cranky and wants to go home. Totally normal, but hard on him, the staff, and the family.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> Elijah Alexander
> View attachment 143053
> 
> View attachment 143054


He's really cute.  Congrats Grandma


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Good morning people of tortoises !

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439475796.415614.jpg


----------



## Yvonne G

...and a very good day to you, kind sir!


----------



## Yvonne G

I wonder where Jacqui is these days.


----------



## bouaboua

Yes! Where is Jacqui?

I hope Bob, Maggie and Ken are heading the good direction soon. Enough of this sad news. May god be with them and all of us.

I think you all hear and watched that huge explosion in China. I'm very sad also for that.


----------



## bouaboua

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Good morning people of tortoises !
> View attachment 143392


Good day to you too Grandpa and looks like our photo thing are still not working.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Yes! Where is Jacqui?
> 
> I hope Bob, Maggie and Ken are heading the good direction soon. Enough of this sad news. May god be with them and all of us.
> 
> I think you all hear and watched that huge explosion in China. I'm very sad also for that.



No, I don't watch the news and don't subscribe to the newspaper, so I just now Googled the article. Very sad indeed. Have they determined what caused it yet?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> No, I don't watch the news and don't subscribe to the newspaper, so I just now Googled the article. Very sad indeed. Have they determined what caused it yet?


Yes a legal way to dispose of hazard waist!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Next month we can breath it in
Thank you China


----------



## dmmj

it's getting hot in here so take off all your clothes. Yeah right even if I was on fire these clothes will not be coming off. its not shame just modest no matter how much you guys bag they're staying on. sorry


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> it's getting hot in here so take off all your clothes. Yeah right even if I was on fire these clothes will not be coming off. its not shame just modest no matter how much you guys bag they're staying on. sorry


Forget the modesty , torts don't wear those problem clothes


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> No, I don't watch the news and don't subscribe to the newspaper, so I just now Googled the article. Very sad indeed. Have they determined what caused it yet?










There's another video of it here:

https://twitter.com/alanwongw/status/631516754259259394


----------



## mike taylor

Holly crap that's a big bang ! What happened ? Yvonne how is your sister and Bob ? Has anyone heard from Ken?


----------



## mike taylor

Where are you Nick ? I know you have been looking at us !


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning peeps


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Holly crap that's a big bang ! What happened ? Yvonne how is your sister and Bob ? Has anyone heard from Ken?




I tried calling his cell a week ago but it just rang. I'm wondering if he'll ever come back. I hope his torts are ok. He still had a baby left and I doubt Karen knows how to care for him properly. Unless she's been on here lurking.


----------



## mike taylor

They're people going this weekend to pickup his tortoises . I hope Ken comes back or gets his phone working so I can bug him .


----------



## bouaboua

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Next month we can breath it in
> Thank you China


This is the similar incident happened back in 2013 in Texas of a chemical facility that killed 13 people. We enjoyed that air already.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> They're people going this weekend to pickup his tortoises . I hope Ken comes back or gets his phone working so I can bug him .




People we know?


----------



## mike taylor

Forum members so yeah .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> They're people going this weekend to pickup his tortoises . I hope Ken comes back or gets his phone working so I can bug him .


I hope he will be able to send pics also


----------



## dmmj

food for thought I love sushi these shoes are tight and my butt itches


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Forum members so yeah .




Great news!! I feel better now! I miss Ken! We used to chat on the phone when he had a smoke and reception


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah me too . Ken is a cool guy . Hey , you guys if you want to help Bob you know Maggie's Tortoise .Go to her Facebook to see how you can help .


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> The vet in Portland wants a third of the $1850 when she brings Bob in for the surgery, then he wants the remainder when Maggie picks him up after the operation. She was reading me some of the proposed charges for the surgery, one of which was $35 for a Baytril injection. I can buy a whole bottle of Baytril at my vet for $30. It's ridiculous.
> 
> Bob has a large bladder stone that is sitting right at the opening to the ureter. It is painful for him and he's straining to pee.
> 
> I think Morgan is getting ready to go to Alaska to visit relatives. The last I heard Ken is very cranky and wants out of the hospital.


What are they going to do, hold Bob hostage till she gets the money? I don't know what all is involved in that surgery but the price seems ridiculous to me.


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> Forum members so yeah .


There are still tortoises that need to be looked after. Go to his daughters Facebook page and contact her there. There are also a couple threads on here, the friends of cowboy Ken thread and a thread in the regional section.


----------



## mike taylor

There's no way I could take any in right now .


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> There's no way I could take any in right now .


We're hoping that people close by I could do it. There seems to be pretty good transportation line happening now we just need people to do it. But I understand it's not easy at all. Especially with the big ones.


----------



## dmmj

leigti said:


> What are they going to do, hold Bob hostage till she gets the money? I don't know what all is involved in that surgery but the price seems ridiculous to me.


they can't hold Bob hostage all they will be able to do is take her to court if she doesn't pay the full amount


----------



## mike taylor

I hope Bob gets fixed up . Most vet will help and be flexible with the payments . I have never seen a vet hold a animal hostage over a payment .


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> I hope Bob gets fixed up . Most vet will help and be flexible with the payments . I have never seen a vet hold a animal hostage over a payment .


I was being a smart ***. I would hope they would at least take payments on the remaining balance. I would have to use a credit card to pay that. And that is not fun. I think she should go to the local media. That's a great way to get cash. And people love the special interest stories involving animals.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah I hear you . I wish I could send her the money but I can't afford it .


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> I hope Bob gets fixed up . Most vet will help and be flexible with the payments . I have never seen a vet hold a animal hostage over a payment .


they can't legally


----------



## Myroli

Well technically they can if they don't get the money, they'd use him as collateral or whatever. That's what we do at my work, if they can't pay we work with them on a payment plan, but they don't get the pet back till it's paid in full


----------



## leigti

Myroli said:


> Well technically they can if they don't get the money, they'd use him as collateral or whatever. That's what we do at my work, if they can't pay we work with them on a payment plan, but they don't get the pet back till it's paid in full


Dang it, I like my vet more by the minute.


----------



## dmmj

Bob considered property I don't know if it's legal the holding as collateral there's no agreement before hand has been read


----------



## dmmj

sounds kind of fishy to me


----------



## dmmj

looks like it also varies from state to state some you can some you can't


----------



## leigti

I guess if it's in writing and the client signs it there's nothing they can do. I realize that that's can't just be giving away care and many people will not pay but I would be one very PO'd person if my vet tried that with me.


----------



## mike taylor

I think it will turnout fine . Maggie is a tough lady . She will not go down without one hell of a fight . I wouldn't mess with her .


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> I was being a smart ***. I would hope they would at least take payments on the remaining balance. I would have to use a credit card to pay that. And that is not fun. I think she should go to the local media. That's a great way to get cash. And people love the special interest stories involving animals.



All I know is that they want a third up front then the remainder when she picks up the tortoise. She doesn't have credit cards and is upside down every payday, paying one bill and letting another slide. I can only imagine the stress and upset stomach this all causes her, let alone worrying about if Bob's going to make it. Going to the newspaper sounds like a good idea. Human interest stories. Lots of folks in her town know the tortoise because she has taken him on outings to meet the public quite a few times. I'll suggest it to her.


----------



## leigti

It definitely can't hurt. And it's a little bit more personal then go fund me. Even things like a car wash are helpful if enough publicity gets out. Maybe she can find a group of people that would help her, an organization like the Boy Scouts, fraternity or sorority groups, things like that. Fundraising is a pain in the butt. I can't imagine how stressed out she is also. I don't do well with my pets are sick. And I know she doesn't either.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne tell your sister it will work out .


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning peeps ! It's Friday! It sucks I have to work all weekend so fill sorry for me . haha


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw, Mike - I feel your pain! I'll be sitting by the pool under the beach umbrella, sipping a pina colada, and thinking about you - ALL WEEK-END!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey yourself, Nicky. ♫How are things in Glockamora?♪ ♫


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

My tortoises are gonna be here today


----------



## Yvonne G

Are you all set up for them? Be sure to post pictures so we can get a feel for where you are.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439569286.892182.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439569301.283248.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439569311.606997.jpg


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439570073.016414.jpg


----------



## dmmj

no more original ideas in Hollywood I guess TV show reboot coming
full house X Files Fresh Prince coach and Twin Peaks :-(


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> no more original ideas in Hollywood I guess TV show reboot coming
> full house X Files Fresh Prince coach and Twin Peaks :-(


Ugh *eye roll*


----------



## Yvonne G

Lol!! Excellent use of the picnic table bench.


----------



## leigti

dmmj said:


> no more original ideas in Hollywood I guess TV show reboot coming
> full house X Files Fresh Prince coach and Twin Peaks :-(


I only like one of those shows to begin with.


----------



## leigti

Darn it. I will be glad when they figure out what's going on with the pictures around here. I can't get any of them on my phone if they are an attachment.


----------



## dmmj

leigti said:


> I only like one of those shows to begin with.


Fresh Prince? Come on you can admit it it's okay


----------



## dmmj

I'm bored out of my mind today at dialysis anyone want t save me and talk a little bit please I'm begging you guys


----------



## dmmj

Fridays are the worst still 2 hours to go but Ifeel like I've been on all daybored bored bored bored floor board maybe I'm going insane ?


----------



## dmmj

sorry to complain I just want to pass the time to go home bored bored bored bored did I mention I was bored? bored bored bored bored I think I'd rather be bound again


----------



## dmmj

okay I'll check back in a little bit to see if anyonewas kind enough to rescue me from this boredom


----------



## Elohi

I've decided to try the forum in my mobile browser but I still don't like it compared to the TFO app. Too many small buttons and it's too floaty 
Oh well, at least I should be able to see images again right? Lol


----------



## Elohi

Or not. I'm still having to click links for some pictures.


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> I've decided to try the forum in my mobile browser but I still don't like it compared to the TFO app. Too many small buttons and it's too floaty
> Oh well, at least I should be able to see images again right? Lol



Have you always used the app? Use the desktop version at all?


----------



## mike taylor

I only use the amp no desktop here . Not seeing pictures sucks . If I click the link it takes me to the forum options .


----------



## mike taylor

It's not letting me click the links now . This is what I see.


----------



## dmmj

no one? Ok


----------



## Yvonne G

Dear, bored, board David:

The sky is blue. The river is slate color. The grass, being as we're in drought conditions, is brown. I heard on the TV last night that el Nino is acting just like it did a few years ago when California had terrible rain and flood conditions, so they're hoping we're going to be in for a very wet winter coming up. My son had back surgery. My tortoise, SO, is getting better. Still can't support ALL his weight on the leg, but doing much, much better. One of my female leopards laid 13 beautiful eggs last night. I have two incubators going and they're both full. I guess if I get any more eggs I'm going to have to start tossing the OLD yellowfoot eggs. My dog is lovely, and I love her. The cooler is working very well and my house is quite comfortable. I had a ham, cheese, avacado sandwich for lunch. My cat is sleeping in my closet. My sister's tortoise needs surgery. My son in law's motorcycle lost power on his way home from the coast and he had to have it towed home. I have five cats. One of the panels in the roof of my old greenhouse was damaged by some very heavy rain that happened several weeks ago. 

So, the rest of your boredom is up to you. I can't think of anything else to share with you.

Get well soon, David, and feel better.


----------



## leigti

dmmj said:


> Fresh Prince? Come on you can admit it it's okay


Yes actually I like the fresh Prince show.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Dear, bored, board David:
> 
> The sky is blue. The river is slate color. The grass, being as we're in drought conditions, is brown. I heard on the TV last night that el Nino is acting just like it did a few years ago when California had terrible rain and flood conditions, so they're hoping we're going to be in for a very wet winter coming up. My son had back surgery. My tortoise, SO, is getting better. Still can't support ALL his weight on the leg, but doing much, much better. One of my female leopards laid 13 beautiful eggs last night. I have two incubators going and they're both full. I guess if I get any more eggs I'm going to have to start tossing the OLD yellowfoot eggs. My dog is lovely, and I love her. The cooler is working very well and my house is quite comfortable. I had a ham, cheese, avacado sandwich for lunch. My cat is sleeping in my closet. My sister's tortoise needs surgery. My son in law's motorcycle lost power on his way home from theggsast and he had to have it towed home. I have five cats. One of the panels in the roof of my old greenhouse was damaged by some very heavy rain that happened several weeks ago.
> 
> So, the rest of your boredom is up to you. I can't think of anything else to share with you.
> 
> Get well soon, David, and feel better.


oh no not the yellow foot eggs


----------



## Yvonne G

One clutch has been in there since last Autumn. One other clutch sat out in the 100F degree sun, directly in the sun, all day until I found it, and the last and most recent clutch looks pretty darned good. Looks like a keeper.


----------



## Yvonne G

More inane info for bored David:

I've been substituting my evening ice cream snack with a bowl of Kellogg's Frosted Flakes (did you know they're GRE-a-a-a-aT?) and I've lost about 10 lbs.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> no one? Ok



Do you have Netflix?


----------



## dmmj

I can't have ice cream way to torture me :-(
and here I thought we were friends


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I can't have ice cream way to torture me :-(
> and here I thought we were friends



I SAID - I don't eat ice cream anymore. I've been eating Kellogg's Frosted Flakes instead!

If you join Amazon Prime, you can watch videos for free.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Do you have Netflix?


yes but my smartphone doesn't seem to like the appI want to catch up on daredevil


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I SAID - I don't eat ice cream anymore. I've been eating Kellogg's Frosted Flakes instead!
> 
> If you join Amazon Prime, you can watch videos for free.


can't have cereal either no dairy :-(


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## Elohi

jaizei said:


> Have you always used the app? Use the desktop version at all?


Yeah, 99% of the time I use the app.


----------



## leigti

Elohi said:


> Yeah, 99% of the time I use the app.


I always use the app also. The only part of the app that I don't prefer over the website is the search. If I truly want to do a search on the forum I will go on the website. Otherwise I love the app.


----------



## tortdad

dmmj said:


> yes but my smartphone doesn't seem to like the appI want to catch up on daredevil



Next time you're bored get nice and drunk off shots of liquor just before dialysis and let the machine filter it all out for you. You can leave sober and hang over free!


----------



## Yvonne G

I really messed up my computer. Like an idiot, I had them download a free copy of Windows 10. So I'm looking at it and don't like all the little icons all over the place, so I start removing the ones I don't think I need. I've now made my desktop screen look more to my liking, however, every time I turn the computer off, which I do every night, then turn it back on the next morning, I've lost something that I need. This latest thing is I no longer can click on what used to be the "start" button and get all my programs, etc. I have a window that says, "Critical Error - Start menu and Cortana aren't working. We'll try to fix it the next time you sign in." I can't get rid of that window, so I've just moved it to the bottom of my screen. I can't open "start." When I sign out by clicking the button on this critical error window, and sign back in, same thing, no change. I've obviously removed something that was necessary for running my computer. I have nothing on the task bar, not even the time or date. If I knew how to re-load Windows 10, I'd start over and just try to get used to all that frivolous junk they load on my screen.


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey


Hi there! How are you? Hope you're well. Haven't heard from you for quite some time. Why?


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 143579


Very cute - GOD bless.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday


Have a nice week-end, and enjoy it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Do you have Netflix?


That looks pretty funny...
I've been trying to keep up with it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey


NICK!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> yes but my smartphone doesn't seem to like the appI want to catch up on daredevil


It's amazing, you'll love it!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Guys! What happened to generating 2000 pages a night? Most of these are from yesterday.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> Have a nice week-end, and enjoy it.


Hi.


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Guys! What happened to generating 2000 pages a night? Most of these are from yesterday.


It seems everyone's too busy to chat.


----------



## taza




----------



## taza

Opps forgot to say anything. lol I recently adopted a dog and two cats from the humane society. They are new friends for my old girl Remy the pug. It sure has livened things up around here. Love it!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> NICK!


Yea


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It's amazing, you'll love it!



Have you forgotten who you're talking to?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Guys! What happened to generating 2000 pages a night? Most of these are from yesterday.





Gillian Moore said:


> It seems everyone's too busy to chat.




I think there's just about the same amount of activity, it's just in the other thread.


----------



## tortdad

Morning y'all


----------



## Yvonne G

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Guys! What happened to generating 2000 pages a night? Most of these are from yesterday.



They've all abandoned us to lurk in the Cold, Dark Room.


----------



## Yvonne G

taza said:


> View attachment 143784
> 
> View attachment 143785
> View attachment 143786
> View attachment 143787



Aw...what a pretty 4-legged family you have. I especially love the one with the huge ears!!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I really messed up my computer. Like an idiot, I had them download a free copy of Windows 10. So I'm looking at it and don't like all the little icons all over the place, so I start removing the ones I don't think I need. I've now made my desktop screen look more to my liking, however, every time I turn the computer off, which I do every night, then turn it back on the next morning, I've lost something that I need. This latest thing is I no longer can click on what used to be the "start" button and get all my programs, etc. I have a window that says, "Critical Error - Start menu and Cortana aren't working. We'll try to fix it the next time you sign in." I can't get rid of that window, so I've just moved it to the bottom of my screen. I can't open "start." When I sign out by clicking the button on this critical error window, and sign back in, same thing, no change. I've obviously removed something that was necessary for running my computer. I have nothing on the task bar, not even the time or date. If I knew how to re-load Windows 10, I'd start over and just try to get used to all that frivolous junk they load on my screen.



I've upgraded my laptop but do ever really use it so I am not that familiar with Windows 10, but you shouldn't be able to remove anything from the desktop that would cause a significant problem. As long as you're not rooting around in system files, any change you make that could cause problems usually has multiple warnings. It's maybe a bug with Windows and not something you've done.


----------



## Yvonne G

When I got up this morning (after having turned off the computer last night) I saw that the computer was on without me turning it on. And it seems to be ok now. Everything I need is up and running and seems to be working. I guess the gremlins worked their magic overnight.

Yesterday when I was having so much trouble, I tried searching for answers on Google, however, there's not too much about W10 yet and couldn't find any help.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> They've all abandoned us to lurk in the Cold, Dark Room.


Everyone is welcome in The Cold Dark Room.
It's a nice place.


----------



## mike taylor

Don't try and pull us in your chambers of doom ! Haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Don't try and pull us in your chambers of doom ! Haha


You brought us the air freshener!
Very useful it's been too.
Thanks.


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Don't try and pull us in your chambers of doom ! Haha



How's work?


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning and happy weekend. WooHoo, the picture thing are working now!


----------



## leigti

bouaboua said:


> Good morning and happy weekend. WooHoo, the picture thing are working now!
> 
> View attachment 143846


That's a pretty cool tortoise. Did you find a home for him?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Have you forgotten who you're talking to?


Not even dmmj can hate it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> They've all abandoned us to lurk in the Cold, Dark Room.


Mhm. Been stuck in there, it's busy.


----------



## leigti

taza said:


> Opps forgot to say anything. lol I recently adopted a dog and two cats from the humane society. They are new friends for my old girl Remy the pug. It sure has livened things up around here. Love it!


Wow, when you add to the family you really add to the family. My friend has a couple hairless cats but I've never seen a hairless dog "in person" so to speak. I don't see that well but that is a hairless dog right?  I can't believe they had one at the Humane Society.


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> They've all abandoned us to lurk in the Cold, Dark Room.


I'm still here. Just been so darn busy lately. I'll come in and throw in my two cents worth now and then.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I don't know if the Ohioans here have heard, but something pretty terrible happened at Cedar Point on Thursday.
(Cedar Point is a very popular amusement park in Sandusky  )
A 45yo man apparently dropped something on the ride called the Raptor, so he waited in line again, climbed over the _restricted fence, _and died instantly when it hit him in the back of the head. (It's a hanging coaster)
It's been closed for the last few days, and I just hope they don't shut it down.
Cedar Point has a great track record, and their rides are super safe, so if someone's suing it's going to be hard to find footing.
Now... Don't get me wrong, I feel horrible for mr man, but, just, _really? _If you ask an associate, they'll try and retrieve your lost items at the end of the day. Not that they are responsible for lost items, as they constantly remind you. 
It was just so silly. Is your wallet, phone,yadaya, really worth your life?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

leigti said:


> I'm still here. Just been so darn busy lately. I'll come in and throw in my two cents worth now and then.


How've you been?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

taza said:


> View attachment 143784
> 
> View attachment 143785
> View attachment 143786
> View attachment 143787


Pretty kitties! Your dogs are cute


----------



## leigti

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How've you been?


I'm fine. Just busy, must be the time of year. I'm revamping, yes again, my Russians in door enclosure. I have two stock tanks available now, I'm rehoming my box turtle, so I need is a way to connect the two without ruining the tanks. Here is my rough draft. Now I just need some ideas on what to use as ramps up to the tote.


----------



## leigti

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't know if the Ohioans here have heard, but something pretty terrible happened at Cedar Point on Thursday.
> (Cedar Point is a very popular amusement park in Sandusky  )
> A 45yo man apparently dropped something on the ride called the Raptor, so he waited in line again, climbed over the _restricted fence, _and died instantly when it hit him in the back of the head. (It's a hanging coaster)
> It's been closed for the last few days, and I just hope they don't shut it down.
> Cedar Point has a great track record, and their rides are super safe, so if someone's suing it's going to be hard to find footing.
> Now... Don't get me wrong, I feel horrible for mr man, but, just, _really? _If you ask an associate, they'll try and retrieve your lost items at the end of the day. Not that they are responsible for lost items, as they constantly remind you.
> It was just so silly. Is your wallet, phone,yadaya, really worth your life?


I don't know why anybody would sue, but people tend to do that way too much here. An employee would've gone and got it, they could've waited until the ride was reloading. He just was not thinking and did something stupid. That's mean to say about the person who passed away but can't help it. Now his family and friends are devastated, and what about those poor people on the ride when it happened? Very sad all the way around.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Everyone is welcome in The Cold Dark Room.
> It's a nice place.


A nice place with a very nice 'BIG BOSS.'


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> When I got up this morning (after having turned off the computer last night) I saw that the computer was on without me turning it on. And it seems to be ok now. Everything I need is up and running and seems to be working. I guess the gremlins worked their magic overnight.
> 
> Yesterday when I was having so much trouble, I tried searching for answers on Google, however, there's not too much about W10 yet and couldn't find any help.



Glad everything is working! 
If it acts up just uninstall it if you have the disc for the update you had before windows 10.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> A nice place with a very nice 'BIG BOSS.'


Cameron?


----------



## bouaboua

leigti said:


> That's a pretty cool tortoise. Did you find a home for him?


No one wants him. So I will keep him and build him a new enclosure.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cameron?


Our 'BIG BOSS' is Oli's father-in-law to be! Do you know him? A wonderful person-we're lucky and so is Oli.


----------



## mike taylor

jaizei said:


> How's work?


HOT AS HELL!


----------



## Elohi

Helloooooo
Beans laid an egg. Hahaha


----------



## Elohi

I just wanted to try a picture because I saw someone say pictures were working again. Hehehe


----------



## mike taylor

I'd have her checked out . Eggs should be white .ha-ha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

leigti said:


> I'm fine. Just busy, must be the time of year. I'm revamping, yes again, my Russians in door enclosure. I have two stock tanks available now, I'm rehoming my box turtle, so I need is a way to connect the two without ruining the tanks. Here is my rough draft. Now I just need some ideas on what to use as ramps up to the tote.
> View attachment 143856


Loos like it would work great! 
I saw carpet attached to average wood boards once.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> View attachment 143881
> 
> Helloooooo
> Beans laid an egg. Hahaha


I don't think it's supposed to be pink


----------



## Gillian M

Hi all at pretend chat, hope everyone's well here.


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't think it's supposed to be pink


That makes sense.


----------



## mike taylor

I think your Tortoise is having happy fun time with the Easter Bunny.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Glad everything is working!
> If it acts up just uninstall it if you have the disc for the update you had before windows 10.



It's not an update, it's a whole new operating system.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 143882



What a pretty face!


----------



## smarch

Went climbing last week. Turns out I'm not very good, but we had tons of fun!


----------



## Jacqui

*waves* Hi!


----------



## mike taylor

What's happening Jacqui


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> *waves* Hi!


Hello.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> What's happening Jacqui



Taking my rider mower in to the pros to work on.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Hello.



Hi! How's dog doing?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> What's happening Jacqui



With you? What is going on?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Taking my rider mower in to the pros to work on.



Again? That darn thing is in the shop more than it's cutting grass.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> Hi! How's dog doing?


She's good. Her arthritis and hip dysplasia are really catching up to her though. She showing her age quite a lot lately and it's breaking my heart. She'll be 14 in October.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ya know what? We have some pretty hot days here in Central Calif. but on the weather map yesterday they showed that it was 116F in Phoenix. What on earth possesses you folks to live there? Yipes. That's awful!!!


----------



## mike taylor

It's over 100 here and it sucks ! You need to put a match to that old mower and buy a new one Jacqui.


----------



## smarch

Dodgeball. Oh and my kidney is killing me so there's that... Ouuuuuch!


----------



## smarch

And I went to the drive in last night but that story would probably get me kicked off the forum and I like you guys too much for that


----------



## mike taylor

You guys should check out you tube . A guy was noodling for catfish and somehow got bit on his neck by a 30lbs alligator snapping turtle . To funny the turtle lives to bit another dumb *** some day . ha-ha Some people are stupid !


----------



## mike taylor

smarch said:


> And I went to the drive in last night but that story would probably get me kicked off the forum and I like you guys too much for that


What happened at the end of the move ? If you don't know then I'd say your date ended in happy fun time . ha-ha


----------



## Yvonne G

My daughter lives out in the country on a private road. Someone on another street about a mile away from her babysits their son's bloodhound occasionally, and every time the dog is there, he escapes and comes to my daughter's house. She has a whole herd of dogs and so it probably 'smells' dog friendly. She really likes this bloodhound. He's almost full grown, but he's still a puppy brain-wise. 

So today she got a visit from the son who owns the dog. He's going to be out of town working until Christmas and he asked if she would care for the bloodhound for him until he gets home. She's a glutton for punishment, I guess, because she said yes. I'll post pictures when he comes to live with her.


----------



## dmmj

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't know if the Ohioans here have heard, but something pretty terrible happened at Cedar Point on Thursday.
> (Cedar Point is a very popular amusement park in Sandusky  )
> A 45yo man apparently dropped something on the ride called the Raptor, so he waited in line again, climbed over the _restricted fence, _and died instantly when it hit him in the back of the head. (It's a hanging coaster)
> It's been closed for the last few days, and I just hope they don't shut it down.
> Cedar Point has a great track record, and their rides are super safe, so if someone's suing it's going to be hard to find footing.
> Now... Don't get me wrong, I feel horrible for mr man, but, just, _really? _If you ask an associate, they'll try and retrieve your lost items at the end of the day. Not that they are responsible for lost items, as they constantly remind you.
> It was just so silly. Is your wallet, phone,yadaya, really worth your life?


Darwinism at work


----------



## dmmj

they say it's better to light a candle than curse the darkness but what if you like cursing in the dark?


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't talk at all in the dark. Too scarey!


----------



## Yvonne G

I started to watch a program last night on cable about Rasputin, but I had to turn it off. The pictures they showed of him - the eyes...oh my lordy, the eyes. I just knew I would have nightmares if I saw another picture of those eyes.

Speaking of eyes...there's a commercial for some car company where they're having a big sale and they have quite a few actors all around the show room, including a ninja dressed in white. He has his face covered except for the eyes. And in one shot he makes a real quick appearance dipping down from the top of the screen (upside down) and its such a quick view you can't really get a good idea of the face, but it looks like his eyes are upside down on his head. I've looked for it on Google, but I can't remember the name of the car and can't find it.


----------



## dmmj

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't know if the Ohioans here have heard, but something pretty terrible happened at Cedar Point on Thursday.
> (Cedar Point is a very popular amusement park in Sandusky  )
> A 45yo man apparently dropped something on the ride called the Raptor, so he waited in line again, climbed over the _restricted fence, _and died instantly when it hit him in the back of the head. (It's a hanging coaster)
> It's been closed for the last few days, and I just hope they don't shut it down.
> Cedar Point has a great track record, and their rides are super safe, so if someone's suing it's going to be hard to find footing.
> Now... Don't get me wrong, I feel horrible for mr man, but, just, _really? _If you ask an associate, they'll try and retrieve your lost items at the end of the day. Not that they are responsible for lost items, as they constantly remind you.
> It was just so silly. Is your wallet, phone,yadaya, really worth your life?


I guess what I'm really surprised that he made it to 45


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> What happened at the end of the move ? If you don't know then I'd say your date ended in happy fun time . ha-ha


Actually the 'date' (just friends!!!) Ended in falling us falling asleep during the second movie... Didn't see the first movie though... Our planning was a tad off on that one.


----------



## smarch

Well it's 3:10 here. Around about midnight I started the drive home after dinner and a drink... Well by the time we were leaving my kidney was literally I swear punching me! The hour drive home consisted of screaming and multiple rest stops... Hello kidney stone, please leave! I'm still up attached to a heating pad, I know I'm young so it doesn't mean much but I've never experienced so much pain! Note to self, I'll be drinking ridiculous amounts of water from now on!


----------



## dmmj

sorry smarch I never had the pleasure of kidney stones just acute renal failure.


----------



## mike taylor

I had one last year and the pain is unreal .


----------



## dmmj

when  just kidding


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Again? That darn thing is in the shop more than it's cutting grass.





Yvonne G said:


> Again? That darn thing is in the shop more than it's cutting grass.



That is still, not again. Been about two months of the guys working on it for a few hours every two weeks or so.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> She's good. Her arthritis and hip dysplasia are really catching up to her though. She showing her age quite a lot lately and it's breaking my heart. She'll be 14 in October.



 Sorry, but think how lucky you have both been for all the time you have had.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> It's over 100 here and it sucks ! You need to put a match to that old mower and buy a new one Jacqui.



There is this little thing called money.


----------



## leigti

smarch said:


> Well it's 3:10 here. Around about midnight I started the drive home after dinner and a drink... Well by the time we were leaving my kidney was literally I swear punching me! The hour drive home consisted of screaming and multiple rest stops... Hello kidney stone, please leave! I'm still up attached to a heating pad, I know I'm young so it doesn't mean much but I've never experienced so much pain! Note to self, I'll be drinking ridiculous amounts of water from now on!


What are the doctors saying about these kidney stone issues you were having? Besides being extremely painful they can really do some damage.


----------



## leigti

Well heck, I can't sleep so I might as well get up. I like to try to sleep in on the weekends but I guess it's not happening today.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Well it's 3:10 here. Around about midnight I started the drive home after dinner and a drink... Well by the time we were leaving my kidney was literally I swear punching me! The hour drive home consisted of screaming and multiple rest stops... Hello kidney stone, please leave! I'm still up attached to a heating pad, I know I'm young so it doesn't mean much but I've never experienced so much pain! Note to self, I'll be drinking ridiculous amounts of water from now on!



Oh those things are the worse!


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Well heck, I can't sleep so I might as well get up. I like to try to sleep in on the weekends but I guess it's not happening today.



It is my fault. I was making too much noise.


----------



## taza

leigti said:


> Wow, when you add to the family you really add to the family. My friend has a couple hairless cats but I've never seen a hairless dog "in person" so to speak. I don't see that well but that is a hairless dog right?  I can't believe they had one at the Humane Society.


Yes he is a hairless dog and I too was surprised he was at the humane society but his owner became seriously ill and knew that our humane society would find a home for him. I can't pronounce the real name of this breed its xlox something lol, aka Mexican hairless. He is a really good boy and has done amazing things for my old girl Remy, she now want to go for longer walks with him at her side. Sandy


----------



## mike taylor

Did you guys see someone gave Maggie 1800 bucks for Bob ? That's freaking awesome ! Bob can have the surgery.


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> when  just kidding


Some time last year . I went to the doctor the only pain meds that helped was morphine. It fill like peeing out a fireball .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> I started to watch a program last night on cable about Rasputin, but I had to turn it off. The pictures they showed of him - the eyes...oh my lordy, the eyes. I just knew I would have nightmares if I saw another picture of those eyes.
> 
> Speaking of eyes...there's a commercial for some car company where they're having a big sale and they have quite a few actors all around the show room, including a ninja dressed in white. He has his face covered except for the eyes. And in one shot he makes a real quick appearance dipping down from the top of the screen (upside down) and its such a quick view you can't really get a good idea of the face, but it looks like his eyes are upside down on his head. I've looked for it on Google, but I can't remember the name of the car and can't find it.


Then the ad sounds counter-productive.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Then the ad sounds counter-productive.



But her description is probably gonna make me spend an inordinate amount of time looking for it later. So they've accomplished that.


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Well it's 3:10 here. Around about midnight I started the drive home after dinner and a drink... Well by the time we were leaving my kidney was literally I swear punching me! The hour drive home consisted of screaming and multiple rest stops... Hello kidney stone, please leave! I'm still up attached to a heating pad, I know I'm young so it doesn't mean much but I've never experienced so much pain! Note to self, I'll be drinking ridiculous amounts of water from now on!



Yup...there's absolutely NOTHING funny about a kidney stone. Mighty painful.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> But her description is probably gonna make me spend an inordinate amount of time looking for it later. So they've accomplished that.



It was one of the off-the-wall car companies, like maybe Mitsubishi???? I've tried, but I can't find it.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> It was one of the off-the-wall car companies, like maybe Mitsubishi???? I've tried, but I can't find it.



http://www.ispot.tv/ad/7Ud0/2016-mitsubishi-outlander-spokespeople


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> Did you guys see someone gave Maggie 1800 bucks for Bob ? That's freaking awesome ! Bob can have the surgery.


That's great! I'm so happy. I was really worried they wouldn't be able to do the surgery and even give Bob a chance.


----------



## Momof4

Happy Sunday!! I haven't posted much. Not to much going on worth sharing. 
I tried sleeping in, but I just keep waking up around 5:30. 
Took my husband to the airport yesterday for another China trip. 
We had a lovely visit with my grand baby Thursday. Our house was his first outing. 
Kids start school on Wednesday and I have gained some serious summer weight! 
It's been over 100 here the past few days. It really hard to get things done outside! I think I'll head out after my coffee and water the tort pens! The darn birds keep eating my seeds!! I was wondering why they weren't growing and then I noticed the soil is now always messed up! 

We had a fire about 3 mi from here the other day that had me packing up my car but it was put out pretty quickly. 
Miss you guys!! I lurk everyday but never chime in!!


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Well it's 3:10 here. Around about midnight I started the drive home after dinner and a drink... Well by the time we were leaving my kidney was literally I swear punching me! The hour drive home consisted of screaming and multiple rest stops... Hello kidney stone, please leave! I'm still up attached to a heating pad, I know I'm young so it doesn't mean much but I've never experienced so much pain! Note to self, I'll be drinking ridiculous amounts of water from now on!


Sorry to have heard about your kidney, and best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> ; ).


How's it going GIRLFRIEND?


----------



## Elohi

KEN?!?!?!


----------



## Elohi

How in the hell are you man?!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Did you guys see someone gave Maggie 1800 bucks for Bob ? That's freaking awesome ! Bob can have the surgery.



Yes it is.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How's it going GIRLFRIEND?



Welcome to the thread where the cool kids hang out...


----------



## leigti

Hey Ken, glad to see you back here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm ok. Just wanting to heal and get out of this crap-hole!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm ok. Just wanting to heal and get out of this crap-hole!




Is it really you??


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Did you guys see someone gave Maggie 1800 bucks for Bob ? That's freaking awesome ! Bob can have the surgery.



She truly does have a guardian angel!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> http://www.ispot.tv/ad/7Ud0/2016-mitsubishi-outlander-spokespeople




Hooray!! Yup, that's the one. Now tell me...don't his eyes look funny? The computer screen shows it up much more clearly than my TV does. Strange looking ninja eyes!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Happy Sunday!! I haven't posted much. Not to much going on worth sharing.
> I tried sleeping in, but I just keep waking up around 5:30.
> Took my husband to the airport yesterday for another China trip.
> We had a lovely visit with my grand baby Thursday. Our house was his first outing.
> Kids start school on Wednesday and I have gained some serious summer weight!
> It's been over 100 here the past few days. It really hard to get things done outside! I think I'll head out after my coffee and water the tort pens! The darn birds keep eating my seeds!! I was wondering why they weren't growing and then I noticed the soil is now always messed up!
> 
> We had a fire about 3 mi from here the other day that had me packing up my car but it was put out pretty quickly.
> Miss you guys!! I lurk everyday but never chime in!!



Well, we miss you too. Good to hear they were able to contain the fire so quickly. I expect to see lots of grand baby pictures missy. I don't know if this works, but try punching a hole in the edge a few can lids (shiney metal cans) and suspend them over the newly planted area so the wind causes them to spin and move. This is supposed to keep birds away.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm ok. Just wanting to heal and get out of this crap-hole!




KEN!! So good to see you posting again. How are you feeling, Buddy?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Well, we miss you too. Good to hear they were able to contain the fire so quickly. I expect to see lots of grand baby pictures missy. I don't know if this works, but try punching a hole in the edge a few can lids (shiney metal cans) and suspend them over the newly planted area so the wind causes them to spin and move. This is supposed to keep birds away.




I may just try that!! I was about to Google it!! I don't mind the birds but I paid good money for those seeds!! 

Here's baby Elijah.


----------



## Yvonne G

My dog, Misty, weighs about 80lbs. and she's very rambunctious...has a lot of energy. I've put off giving her a bath for these past over two years because of what I've read about old people and hip replacements. Well, I finally bit the bullet and brought out all the bathing supplies. She was just the best girl. She stood still the whole time and 'endured' it. Of course, afterwards, when I said, "ok!" that's a whole 'nother story. Thank goodness I was able to stay out of her way!! And now she smells SO CLEAN and FRESH!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I may just try that!! I was about to Google it!! I don't mind the birds but I paid good money for those seeds!!
> 
> Here's baby Elijah.
> View attachment 144023
> 
> View attachment 144024
> 
> View attachment 144025



AW - how cute. I love the last picture. And don't they make the cutest clothes for babies now?


----------



## Jacqui

What a great bunch of baby pictures. Boy are you ever beautiful.. as are the rest of the youngsters.


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> My dog, Misty, weighs about 80lbs. and she's very rambunctious...has a lot of energy. I've put off giving her a bath for these past over two years because of what I've read about old people and hip replacements. Well, I finally bit the bullet and brought out all the bathing supplies. She was just the best girl. She stood still the whole time and 'endured' it. Of course, afterwards, when I said, "ok!" that's a whole 'nother story. Thank goodness I was able to stay out of her way!! And now she smells SO CLEAN and FRESH!!


My dog doesn't like water, unless it is a pond or really nasty puddle, so giving her a bath is very hard. I have to have her leash on her and she stands there looking like she's being orchard. I laughed when I read that you say "OK" as your release word, I only usually get to "o" and Aspen is gone.
You don't have to wait another two years, you can use baking soda. Just sprinkle it all over her and rub it in and then brush it out. It will work great on her nice short coat.


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Well it's 3:10 here. Around about midnight I started the drive home after dinner and a drink... Well by the time we were leaving my kidney was literally I swear punching me! The hour drive home consisted of screaming and multiple rest stops... Hello kidney stone, please leave! I'm still up attached to a heating pad, I know I'm young so it doesn't mean much but I've never experienced so much pain! Note to self, I'll be drinking ridiculous amounts of water from now on!




Oh Sweetie, that sounds so painful!! 
I feel so bad for you!! Are you going to the Dr? I hope you feel better today!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm ok. Just wanting to heal and get out of this crap-hole!


Welcome back Ken!
Hope those nurses are looking after you.
Take it easy and healing will look after itself.
See you again soon we all hope.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> KEN!! So good to see you posting again. How are you feeling, Buddy?


Beat up but breathing still …


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Beat up but breathing still …


Well ,that's a good start.
Can't believe i missed you.
You posted the minute before a student arrived for an English lesson.
Crikey, it's sooooooo good to hear from you.
Man, we've missed you around here.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> Yes it is.


That's fantastic and incredibly kind and generous of who ever did that
Hope all goes Ok for Bob now.


----------



## mike taylor

You found your phone Ken ! Was it in that green dinged up old blazer? Next to that old cowboy hat ?


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> You found your phone Ken ! Was it in that green dinged up old blazer? Next to that old cowboy hat ?



I need more details! I'm not convinced.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How's it going GIRLFRIEND?


*KEN*!!! *GREAT *to hear you are back!!! Lyn informed me and what a lovely surprise it was. 

Hope you are now fully recovered, and *PLEASE PLEASE *take care of yourself.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Is it really you??


Hi, I would have asked the same question.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> I need more details! I'm not convinced.


Are you another one who applies: You are guilty until proven innocent' like I do?


----------



## Gillian M

Elohi said:


> KEN?!?!?!


Yes *KEN*! Believe it or not, our *GREAT *Cowboy whom we *missed *is back.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> That's fantastic and incredibly kind and generous of who ever did that
> Hope all goes Ok for Bob now.



I agree! May we all be so lucky to have a guardian angel even if they only are needed for a hug or a kick in the butt.


----------



## Jacqui

Do any of you live near train tracks?


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Are you another one who applies: You are guilty until proven innocent' like I do?



Not normally but in this case for sure!! Just going on a gut feeling. 
I do hope it is and he's back !!


----------



## Jacqui

You know those big orange signs they put up that say, "road closed ahead"? For the first time today, I saw dome that had a small added on square on top saying "side", because it was actually the side road closed, not the main one.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Beat up but breathing still …



The breathing part is a biggie.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Not normally but in this case for sure!! Just going on a gut feeling.
> I do hope it is and he's back !!


I am, and I was serious when I said it about myself. I understand how you feel.

I'm going to 'double-check.'


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> Not normally but in this case for sure!! Just going on a gut feeling.
> I do hope it is and he's back !!



The first thing posted was this: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...ange-when-viewed-from-a-bee-or-lizard.126184/

If that isn't a 'Ken' move, I don't know what is.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Welcome back Ken!
> Hope those nurses are looking after you.
> Take it easy and healing will look after itself.
> See you again soon we all hope.


Hope Ken listens and applies those wise words of your, Lyn.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Yup...there's absolutely NOTHING funny about a kidney stone. Mighty painful.


I am still hurting but not nearly as bad as last night, like I've never been in so much pain that I was actually screaming. In other news I'm never planning on having children if I can't handle this stone.


----------



## smarch

leigti said:


> What are the doctors saying about these kidney stone issues you were having? Besides being extremely painful they can really do some damage.


Doctor? Ha as if, if I'm still in bad enough pain I'll go tomorrow so I don't have to pay $150 for an er trip, I wouldn't go to the er unless I was legitimately bleeding out or dying...thanks insurance for that one.


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Did you guys see someone gave Maggie 1800 bucks for Bob ? That's freaking awesome ! Bob can have the surgery.


That's great! I'm completely about paying it forward and would love to be able to do something like that someday.


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> Oh Sweetie, that sounds so painful!!
> I feel so bad for you!! Are you going to the Dr? I hope you feel better today!


If I'm still in enough pain I'll be going to the Dr tomorrow, but I literally won't go to drs unless there's serious issues... I mean if I couldn't use the bathroom or there was blood I'd be at the er right now, but the pain has been manageable today, once I took a Motrin and warmed up from being literally frozen and chilled.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Do any of you live near train tracks?



When I was about 8 or 10 years old my sister and I were shipped off to stay the summers with my grand parents. There was a train close by their neighborhood. We used to take handsfull of pennies and lay them side-by-side on the tracks. Then gather them up once the train had gone by and flattened them.


----------



## leigti

smarch said:


> Doctor? Ha as if, if I'm still in bad enough pain I'll go tomorrow so I don't have to pay $150 for an er trip, I wouldn't go to the er unless I was legitimately bleeding out or dying...thanks insurance for that one.


This is a chronic issue that obviously isn't being treated. Try to manage it so you don't end up in the ER.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Do any of you live near train tracks?


Why yes I do why ?


----------



## meech008

Jacqui said:


> Do any of you live near train tracks?


I do


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 144072
> View attachment 144073


Freaking cools snakes !


----------



## Yvonne G

It's only 103F degrees, so I got the bright idea to make a peach cobbler. Right,huh? Run the oven for an hour while you're trying to cool off the house. Brilliant!!

But, in my defense, I bought the most beautiful peaches for my box turtles yesterday. I just couldn't resist using some of them for my own use. They're huge, ripe, sweet and delicious!!


----------



## meech008

Yvonne G said:


> It's only 103F degrees, so I got the bright idea to make a peach cobbler. Right,huh? Run the oven for an hour while you're trying to cool off the house. Brilliant!!
> 
> But, in my defense, I bought the most beautiful peaches for my box turtles yesterday. I just couldn't resist using some of them for my own use. They're huge, ripe, sweet and delicious!!


Peach cobbler is the best! It sounds like you had no choice but to make it


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> It's only 103F degrees, so I got the bright idea to make a peach cobbler. Right,huh? Run the oven for an hour while you're trying to cool off the house. Brilliant!!
> 
> But, in my defense, I bought the most beautiful peaches for my box turtles yesterday. I just couldn't resist using some of them for my own use. They're huge, ripe, sweet and delicious!!


You should pm that recipe . I went to the store this morning and got some peaches .


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I am still hurting but not nearly as bad as last night, like I've never been in so much pain that I was actually screaming. In other news I'm never planning on having children if I can't handle this stone.



But after labor you normally end up with a baby, rather then this teeny tiny hunk of stuff you can barely see.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 144072
> View attachment 144073



Neat! Are you moved?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Why yes I do why ?



Just curious. I live next to two tracks. Use to be every 15 mins average there was a train through town. Almost divides the village in half.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's only 103F degrees, so I got the bright idea to make a peach cobbler. Right,huh? Run the oven for an hour while you're trying to cool off the house. Brilliant!!
> 
> But, in my defense, I bought the most beautiful peaches for my box turtles yesterday. I just couldn't resist using some of them for my own use. They're huge, ripe, sweet and delicious!!



Sounds reasonable. ( what a silly and crazy lady)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Neat! Are you moved?


Yea


----------



## Jacqui

Nick reminded me, that earlier when I was mowing at the brown house, I saw (finally) the first snake of the year. It was a young garter snake.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Yea



All settled in?


----------



## Jacqui

meech008 said:


> I do



Hi! *waves*


----------



## meech008

Jacqui said:


> Hi! *waves*


Hi!!!


----------



## Jacqui

meech008 said:


> Hi!!!



I can not recall where you are from (old mind), can you remind me please?

Whatcha doing today?


----------



## Jacqui

I need to go see if my push mower has cooled enough to start. Back in a bit.


----------



## meech008

Jacqui said:


> I can not recall where you are from (old mind), can you remind me please?
> 
> Whatcha doing today?


I'm from Virginia  I'm not doing much today. Sunday is my unwind day  I went grocery shopping and cleaned the kitchen and that's about it haha how about you?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Long time no chat! I'm still lurking from time to time. 

We're building Rosie a new indoor wintertime/nighttime enclosure and I'm excited to get it painted/together so I can share it with everyone  

It's about time we built her a new one since moving and her getting a "temporary" tub that she's been stuck in for a year. 

Teaser pic


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> If I'm still in enough pain I'll be going to the Dr tomorrow, but I literally won't go to drs unless there's serious issues... I mean if I couldn't use the bathroom or there was blood I'd be at the er right now, but the pain has been manageable today, once I took a Motrin and warmed up from being literally frozen and chilled.



Please go! Nobody should be in pain this day in age! You can't always see blood! You know your body. Keep us updated!


----------



## Momof4

It's 105 today so I took the kids to see Ant Man! It was pretty good!! 
I didn't even fall asleep


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Sunday all! 
WELCOME BACK KEN!


----------



## smarch

leigti said:


> This is a chronic issue that obviously isn't being treated. Try to manage it so you don't end up in the ER.


I know I wasn't hydrating enough. I just assumed I'd get around to drinking more water and would be OK... But didn't happen because I never got around to hydrating


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> But after labor you normally end up with a baby, rather then this teeny tiny hunk of stuff you can barely see.


True, but I'm also not currently a huge fan of small children especially baby's they cry then I cry because I can't get them to stop, my plan has always been thinking about fostering or adopting LGBT teens since I know I could be the understanding parent they need in life.


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> Please go! Nobody should be in pain this day in age! You can't always see blood! You know your body. Keep us updated!


I'm all about toughing through what I can and only relying on medication and treatment when completely needed. Yes we do have modern technology and drugs that could help with pain or pass it easier, but before all that our bodies were and still are capable if I'm willing to put up with some pain. The fact that I even took Motrin meant I was in a whole lot of pain (that was the fever pain though). I do know my body, and thankfully with the races I do I know how I can handle a whole lot of pain, and it may not be fast but pain always passes.


----------



## tortdad

@ cowboy_ken

Welcome back brother! I always knew you were a hardheaded SOB


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> It's 105 today so I took the kids to see Ant Man! It was pretty good!!
> I didn't even fall asleep


I fell asleep during antman, it lost my interest after the first "mission"... I feel like I saw the only good parts already in the preview.


----------



## smarch

smarch said:


> I fell asleep during antman, it lost my interest after the first "mission"... I feel like I saw the only good parts already in the preview.


Then again I was curled up in the back of a jeep in a blanket watching it at midnight so I guess I was asking for sleep


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes *KEN*! Believe it or not, our *GREAT *Cowboy whom we *missed *is back.


Where ?


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> I'm all about toughing through what I can and only relying on medication and treatment when completely needed. Yes we do have modern technology and drugs that could help with pain or pass it easier, but before all that our bodies were and still are capable if I'm willing to put up with some pain. The fact that I even took Motrin meant I was in a whole lot of pain (that was the fever pain though). I do know my body, and thankfully with the races I do I know how I can handle a whole lot of pain, and it may not be fast but pain always passes.



You are so strong!! Are you feeling better?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm almost back here.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm almost back here.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm almost back here.


You have been greatly missed by the ladies . I guess it's the cowboy thing . Your fellow brothers of tfo knew you would suck it up rub some dirt and come back . Now we just need to find someone good to fix that old cowboy hat of yours .


----------



## leigti

smarch said:


> I know I wasn't hydrating enough. I just assumed I'd get around to drinking more water and would be OK... But didn't happen because I never got around to hydrating


Well, I don't know what to say to that. I guess when you hurt enough you'll hydrate. Do you hydration, especially chronic dehydration, is serious. There's a time for sucking it up and moving on and there's a time to be smart about it.


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> I am still hurting but not nearly as bad as last night, like I've never been in so much pain that I was actually screaming. In other news I'm never planning on having children if I can't handle this stone.


Hope to hear you are fully recovered soon.


----------



## Gillian M

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Where ?


I don't know where our GREAT COWBOY is but he's back at the forum at least.


----------



## Yvonne G

RosieRedfoot said:


> Long time no chat! I'm still lurking from time to time.
> 
> We're building Rosie a new indoor wintertime/nighttime enclosure and I'm excited to get it painted/together so I can share it with everyone
> 
> It's about time we built her a new one since moving and her getting a "temporary" tub that she's been stuck in for a year.
> 
> Teaser pic
> 
> View attachment 144077



That looks pretty nice.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm almost back here.


Good to hear form you my friend. Good to hear from you!


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> I know I wasn't hydrating enough. I just assumed I'd get around to drinking more water and would be OK... But didn't happen because I never got around to hydrating



Just a little word of advice - the stones don't go away on their own. You have to have them zapped. The pain will only come back when one of them tries to get into the urethra. Now that it's not an emergency, go see your doctor and get his advice.


----------



## Yvonne G

I hope this works, because it's just the cutest darned video. My son-in-law looks like an absolute dork, however, his little twin is adorable:


Aw, darn it. I've got the video saved, however, when I click on upload file it doesn't show up.

It's a video of my s-i-l in his short pants wearing boots and a straw hat, then she pans over to the other side of the tractor and there's my 2 year old great grandson wearing his short pants, boots and straw hat. Well, I guess you had ta be there.


----------



## Yvonne G

Steven: You're here in the States for a long time. When do you go back to China?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Steven: You're here in the States for a long time. When do you go back to China?


Tuesday morning 7 AM flight to LA then Asia for 6 weeks. I'm scheduled coming back sometime at the end of Sep.


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Tuesday morning 7 AM flight to LA then Asia for 6 weeks. I'm scheduled coming back sometime at the end of Sep.



6 weeks!! Wow, that's way to long!!
My husband left yesterday for Shanghai. 
I bet your wife and tortoises miss you!!


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Beat up but breathing still …


breathing is good


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning TFO ! Is Ken going to make an appearance today ?


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning everyone. Happy Monday. 

Anyone use and like Apple MacBook? I just had it with my PC laptop.


----------



## jaizei

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning everyone. Happy Monday.
> 
> Anyone use and like Apple MacBook? I just had it with my PC laptop.



How computer literate are you and what would you be using it for mostly?


----------



## bouaboua

jaizei said:


> How computer literate are you and what would you be using it for mostly?


Mostly for work. e-mail, create excel and word file, create PPT from time to time. And browsing internet. very simple. 

I don't play video game.


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning everyone. Happy Monday.
> 
> Anyone use and like Apple MacBook? I just had it with my PC laptop.



We have been on Macs for 12 years and never have problems!! Those machines run as smooth as butter!
I use a refurbished Mac book pro from 2004 and it still works great!

My husband uses all those programs you mentioned for his work. When you buy printers just make sure they are Mac compatible.

That's my two cents!


----------



## Yvonne G

Anyone familiar with saving videos then showing them on the Forum? I received a video from my daughter, saved it to my computer, and when I look for it, it's there. If I want to email it, I can find it saved, but when I try to post it here, it's not in the saved file.


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> We have been on Macs for 12 years and never have problems!! Those machines run as smooth as butter!
> I use a refurbished Mac book pro from 2004 and it still works great!
> 
> My husband uses all those programs you mentioned for his work. When you buy printers just make sure they are Mac compatible.
> 
> That's my two cents!


Thank you Kathy. Thank you. 

One vote for Mac.


----------



## Jacqui

meech008 said:


> I'm from Virginia  I'm not doing much today. Sunday is my unwind day  I went grocery shopping and cleaned the kitchen and that's about it haha how about you?



Interesting, my youngest daughter is heading to VA this weekend to see her boyfriend.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Long time no chat! I'm still lurking from time to time.
> 
> We're building Rosie a new indoor wintertime/nighttime enclosure and I'm excited to get it painted/together so I can share it with everyone
> 
> It's about time we built her a new one since moving and her getting a "temporary" tub that she's been stuck in for a year.
> 
> Teaser pic
> 
> View attachment 144077



Well hi stranger!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> It's 105 today so I took the kids to see Ant Man! It was pretty good!!
> I didn't even fall asleep



Lol not falling asleep is a good sign.


----------



## smarch

102 fever... I literally feel like death right now


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Anyone familiar with saving videos then showing them on the Forum? I received a video from my daughter, saved it to my computer, and when I look for it, it's there. If I want to email it, I can find it saved, but when I try to post it here, it's not in the saved file.



Good question! With the app my videos disappear! Maybe others are saving them in a 3rd party site like Shutterfly or you tube?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good question! With the app my videos disappear! Maybe others are saving them in a 3rd party site like Shutterfly or you tube?


 
Ok, thanks. I just put it up on yourtube. Let's see if it worked:


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## meech008

Jacqui said:


> Interesting, my youngest daughter is heading to VA this weekend to see her boyfriend.


Virginias a fun place to visit! I live in the touristy area with all of the historical spots. Whereabouts is she visiting? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Yvonne G

Of course, I think it's cute because it's my great grandson, but it makes me chuckle every time I watch it. He does everything like "paw paw."


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 144144



I forgot what green looks like


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Of course, I think it's cute because it's my great grandson, but it makes me chuckle every time I watch it. He does everything like "paw paw."



He is adorable!!!


----------



## bouaboua

You did it Yvonne. He is very cute for sure.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> 102 fever... I literally feel like death right now



With the other health issues, you need to get into the Dr now.


----------



## Jacqui

meech008 said:


> Virginias a fun place to visit! I live in the touristy area with all of the historical spots. Whereabouts is she visiting? If you don't mind me asking.



I will have to ask her.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 144144
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Hello Nick.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I forgot what green looks like



No green in your area?


----------



## dmmj

I'm real bad with your mama joke my last one yo mama so fat that her health might be compromised


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> With the other health issues, you need to get into the Dr now.


I know, I'm trying so hard to fight it out but it's not getting me anywhere. I think I've been sweating more today just laying around than when I run. I just hate doctors so much... They're gonna poke me and make me pee in a cup, why would I ever want that


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> He is adorable!!!



Every time I look at the video I chuckle all over again. Jim (s.i.l.) has a motorcycle, so Cyrus had to have one too. They got him a little electric one he drives. He also has many little tractors to play with. Whatever Pawpaw does, Cyrus has to do too. Any other time he won't wear a hat, but because Jim had his on, Cyrus is wearing his too. (But really, Jim...those short pants with boots????)


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> I know, I'm trying so hard to fight it out but it's not getting me anywhere. I think I've been sweating more today just laying around than when I run. I just hate doctors so much... They're gonna poke me and make me pee in a cup, why would I ever want that



How do you even know your pain was from a kidney stone? It could be something much more serious. And if it is a stone, you run the risk of infection (which may be why you're running a fever now). Kidney stones are made up of microscopic razor sharp edges
















The longer it's in there the more damage it's doing. Go to the doctor.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## Yvonne G

So what's everyone having for lunch today? I'm having left-overs. Then afterwards, I think I'll go to the store and buy a half gallon of vanilla ice cream to top my peach cobbler.

I read a recipe in one of my murder mysteries for ice cream bread. I'm going to try that one of these days too. None for you, David.

1 pint (2 cups) ice cream, softened (any flavor)

1 1/2 cups self-rising flour

Stir together ice cream and flour, stirring just until flour is moistened. Spoon batter into a greased and floured 8- x 4-inch loaf pan.

Bake at 350 for 40 to 45 minutes or until a wooden pick inserted in center of bread comes out clean. Remove from pan, and cool on a wire rack.

Note: Batter may also be divided evenly between 2 greased and floured 5- x 3-inch loaf pans. Bake at 350 for 20 to 25 minutes or until a wooden pick inserted in center of bread comes out clean.


If you don't have self rising flour you can add a bit of baking powder and salt to your all purpose flour.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey



Have you started school yet, Nick? Fill us in on what's going on in your life now-a-days.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I know, I'm trying so hard to fight it out but it's not getting me anywhere. I think I've been sweating more today just laying around than when I run. I just hate doctors so much... They're gonna poke me and make me pee in a cup, why would I ever want that



Kiddo I too hate Drs and really hate the bills, but sometimes it is the best thing to do in the long run. Even I broke down and saw one last week.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey



So did you take all your critters with you?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So what's everyone having for lunch today? I'm having left-overs. Then afterwards, I think I'll go to the store and buy a half gallon of vanilla ice cream to top my peach cobbler.
> 
> I read a recipe in one of my murder mysteries for ice cream bread. I'm going to try that one of these days too. None for you, David.
> 
> 1 pint (2 cups) ice cream, softened (any flavor)
> 
> 1 1/2 cups self-rising flour
> 
> Stir together ice cream and flour, stirring just until flour is moistened. Spoon batter into a greased and floured 8- x 4-inch loaf pan.
> 
> Bake at 350 for 40 to 45 minutes or until a wooden pick inserted in center of bread comes out clean. Remove from pan, and cool on a wire rack.
> 
> Note: Batter may also be divided evenly between 2 greased and floured 5- x 3-inch loaf pans. Bake at 350 for 20 to 25 minutes or until a wooden pick inserted in center of bread comes out clean.
> 
> 
> If you don't have self rising flour you can add a bit of baking powder and salt to your all purpose flour.



Huh.... tell us how it is


----------



## Momof4

@DawnH Happy Birthday to you!!!
Receive any goodies or do something special


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> @DawnH Happy Birthday to you!!!
> Receive any goodies or do something special



Thanks my dear! My husband was out of town speaking at a conference so I was alone *sniff* taking the twins to their 1 year check up, arguing with their new doctor who did not want to fill out foster kiddo paperwork (welcome to my world, hun) and then taking our youngest to her dental appt. Not thrilling, but blessed to have this insane life. I received some beautiful cut hydrangea's and a promise of a date night...  My husbands birthday was the 9th so we did this "no presents, lets just plan on moving before summer" thing.


----------



## dmmj

smarch said:


> 102 fever... I literally feel like death right now


death is painless


----------



## dmmj

does anyone's milkshake bring boys to the yard? and if yours does why?


----------



## dmmj

time for my International man of mystery meeting.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> So what's everyone having for lunch today? I'm having left-overs. Then afterwards, I think I'll go to the store and buy a half gallon of vanilla ice cream to top my peach cobbler.
> 
> I read a recipe in one of my murder mysteries for ice cream bread. I'm going to try that one of these days too. None for you, David.
> 
> 1 pint (2 cups) ice cream, softened (any flavor)
> 
> 1 1/2 cups self-rising flour
> 
> Stir together ice cream and flour, stirring just until flour is moistened. Spoon batter into a greased and floured 8- x 4-inch loaf pan.
> 
> Bake at 350 for 40 to 45 minutes or until a wooden pick inserted in center of bread comes out clean. Remove from pan, and cool on a wire rack.
> 
> Note: Batter may also be divided evenly between 2 greased and floured 5- x 3-inch loaf pans. Bake at 350 for 20 to 25 minutes or until a wooden pick inserted in center of bread comes out clean.
> 
> 
> If you don't have self rising flour you can add a bit of baking powder and salt to your all purpose flour.


why can't I have any? Oh wait that's right. I had a sandwich some chips some grapes and some water for lunch


----------



## dmmj

actually I can have ice cream I just pay for the following day at dialysis so I have to weigh my choices


----------



## dmmj

I'm thinking actually I'm getting some ice cream cake this weekend. that would be worth it


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> death is painless


Well then death sounds much more pleasant right now


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> does anyone's milkshake bring boys to the yard? and if yours does why?



It's better than yours


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, thanks. I just put it up on yourtube. Let's see if it worked:


Aw he's lovely - a Mini Me


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> How do you even know your pain was from a kidney stone? It could be something much more serious. And if it is a stone, you run the risk of infection (which may be why you're running a fever now). Kidney stones are made up of microscopic razor sharp edges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The longer it's in there the more damage it's doing. Go to the doctor.


With a high temp you probably do have some infection somewhere so off to the docs young lady!!


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Monday from a new Macbook.




And it work.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> @DawnH Happy Birthday to you!!!
> Receive any goodies or do something special




Wait...it's Dawn's birthday? How come it doesn't say so on the Forum? I depend upon the Forum's program to keep me in the loop!!



​


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Aw he's lovely - a Mini Me



Yup, much cuter in that attire than his grampa!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Wait...it's Dawn's birthday? How come it doesn't say so on the Forum? I depend upon the Forum's program to keep me in the loop!!
> 
> 
> 
> ​




It was August 12th. I found out from the CDR.


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Happy Monday from a new Macbook.
> 
> View attachment 144185
> 
> 
> And it work.




Yay!!!


----------



## smarch

Lyn W said:


> With a high temp you probably do have some infection somewhere so off to the docs young lady!!


You all win, I'll be going tomorrow. I've tried so hard to just will myself better and let my body do it's thing. But I'm just so sick of being bombarded by pain that I pretty much need to go because I can't live like this.


----------



## dmmj

smarta


jaizei said:


> It's better than yours


if you say so I am unsure how to judge those things


----------



## Lyn W

smarch said:


> You all win, I'll be going tomorrow. I've tried so hard to just will myself better and let my body do it's thing. But I'm just so sick of being bombarded by pain that I pretty much need to go because I can't live like this.


Good - a course of antibiotics should sort you out. Take care smarch.


----------



## dmmj

smarch said:


> You all win, I'll be going tomorrow. I've tried so hard to just will myself better and let my body do it's thing. But I'm just so sick of being bombarded by pain that I pretty much need to go because I can't live like this.


it's not whether you can't you shouldn't


----------



## dmmj

what do you think you would be on the news for? I imagine one day they will rapport me running amok will chainsaw. just a feeling I have


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 144203


have a bigger snake..............


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> death is painless



You know this from experience?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 144203



Fiesty, huh?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> have a bigger snake..............



Okay time for me to take my gutter mind and leave...


----------



## Jacqui

Happy birthday Dawn!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> @DawnH Happy Birthday to you!!!
> Receive any goodies or do something special


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Fiesty, huh?


Yea


----------



## Angel Carrion

Yvonne G said:


> It's only 103F degrees, so I got the bright idea to make a peach cobbler. Right,huh? Run the oven for an hour while you're trying to cool off the house. Brilliant!!
> 
> But, in my defense, I bought the most beautiful peaches for my box turtles yesterday. I just couldn't resist using some of them for my own use. They're huge, ripe, sweet and delicious!!


Torture me some more, why don't ya? Oooooohh that sounds deliiiiiiisiouuuuuuussss


----------



## mike taylor

Old Harry came to the fence to get a good ole scratch.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Old Harry came to the fence to get a good ole scratch.



Harry is so good looking!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

How was everyone's day


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> So did you take all your critters with you?


I took my tortoises and my dog


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Harry is so good looking!


Why thank you he takes after his care taker . ha-ha


----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> Wait...it's Dawn's birthday? How come it doesn't say so on the Forum? I depend upon the Forum's program to keep me in the loop!!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you!! It was actually the 12th and I just saw the notification.


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> It was August 12th. I found out from the CDR.



CDR?

I cannot for the life of me figure out what this is.... Some super mom telepathy thing? Spill it, Kathy!!


----------



## DawnH

LOOK AT THIS HANDSOME FELLA.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> CDR?
> 
> I cannot for the life of me figure out what this is.... Some super mom telepathy thing? Spill it, Kathy!!


The Cold Dark Room thread under personal promotions.
I wished you a happy birthday message from there on your birthday.
You said thanks in the CDR to me today.
Kathy saw this and posted her happy birthday message to you on Pretend chat and so some of the others saw her message and followed suit. 
It is indeed a most beautiful tortoise, too.
Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Cold Dark Room thread under personal promotions.
> I wished you a happy birthday message from there on your birthday.
> You said thanks in the CDR to me today.
> Kathy saw this and posted her happy birthday message to you on Pretend chat and so some of the others saw her message and followed suit.
> It is indeed a most beautiful tortoise, too.
> Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Why thank you he takes after his care taker . ha-ha




I knew that!!


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> LOOK AT THIS HANDSOME FELLA.
> 
> View attachment 144215



Smooth as a bowling ball!! Love him!!


----------



## DawnH

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Cold Dark Room thread under personal promotions.
> I wished you a happy birthday message from there on your birthday.
> You said thanks in the CDR to me today.
> Kathy saw this and posted her happy birthday message to you on Pretend chat and so some of the others saw her message and followed suit.
> It is indeed a most beautiful tortoise, too.
> Absolutely gorgeous.



YOU GUYS ARE SO CLEVER!

Obviously I need more coffee...lol


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> Smooth as a bowling ball!! Love him!!



Thanks Kathy. I love his face in this one. He is pretty much OVER me talking to him while he soaks...lol

#stophoveringwoman


----------



## tortdad

Sup tort peeps


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Sup tort peeps


Hey


----------



## Yvonne G

My son-in-law's going to kill me. The video showing his dorky outfit has had 20 views so far on you tube!


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey



Come on, Nick. Give us some info about your new place. Have you forgotten how to type?

You've been back on the Forum...what...a week now? And not a single mention of swag. Did you leave it all back in California?


----------



## dmmj

I'm still cursing the darkness


----------



## dmmj

I used to think it was sad that I had no shoes until I saw a man no feet then I laughed my *** off


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning !


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Good morning !


Good morning mike


----------



## tortdad

Hi tort family


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> I used to think it was sad that I had no shoes until I saw a man no feet then I laughed my *** off


I know I guy who lost both legs entirely overseas, now he jokes with his girlfriend that she gets double the shoe space in their closet.


----------



## smarch

Ugh 101.9... Here I thought I was feeling slightly better... I really don't want to have to go to the Dr!


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Ugh 101.9... Here I thought I was feeling slightly better... I really don't want to have to go to the Dr!



Make the call! Peace if mind is a good thing!! Are you hurting still?


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!!


----------



## Gillian M

tortdad said:


> Hi tort family


Hello.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!


Good afternoon, as it is 5.15 pm here.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I'm still cursing the darkness



I thought you said one shouldn't curse in the darkness. (Why don't you turn on a light?)


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I used to think it was sad that I had no shoes until I saw a man no feet then I laughed my *** off



Now, now, David. That's just plain sick.


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Ugh 101.9... Here I thought I was feeling slightly better... I really don't want to have to go to the Dr!



They have good drugs!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Why thank you he takes after his care taker . ha-ha



So your wife and kids take care of him?


----------



## Jacqui

I tend to start feeling better, once I make a Dr. appt.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good afternoon.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, Jacqui! Feeling better?


----------



## dmmj

does anyone know where I can buy a Miami Heat Jersey. I checked Amazon they start at like $50 and I don't want a signed one or anything like that just a regular one I want to buy it for my girlfriend for her birthday she wants one to wear it like a nice shirt so if anyone knows if any store sells them let me know if you can get one for me let me know that as well we can talk later privately thanks a lot


----------



## Yvonne G

Your girlfriend??? I thought she was in the Philippines?

http://store.nba.com/league/NBA/tea...4nba-pla?sku=4026912&003=14181044&010=1233148


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Your girlfriend??? I thought she was in the Philippines?
> 
> http://store.nba.com/league/NBA/tea...4nba-pla?sku=4026912&003=14181044&010=1233148




Me too!! Details please!! 
Women need details!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Me too!! Details please!!
> Women need details!!



...inquiring minds too!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Hi, I just read Yvonne's post, asking you if you're better. What's up? Hope it's nothing serious, Jacqui.


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Ugh 101.9... Here I thought I was feeling slightly better... I really don't want to have to go to the Dr!


Hi, how are you today? Hope to hear you're better. Take care, and please see a doctor if necessary.


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> Make the call! Peace if mind is a good thing!! Are you hurting still?


The calls been made, I'm waiting on a call back ...and it's been a while... I hate drs I mean it's not like I'm in PAIN or anything, take your time please I just love sitting here like a zombie awaiting their convenience...


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> They have good drugs!


That they do... I've literally never been so mad that the oxy I got for my wisdom teeth and never used is gone... Would have been helpful when the kidney pain started Saturday and I was screaming in pain.


----------



## smarch

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, how are you today? Hope to hear you're better. Take care, and please see a doctor if necessary.


I feel slightly less miserable than yesterday, but still bad. I'm awaiting to hear back from the dr to go but ivw been waiting a while... I really do hate doctors.


----------



## meech008

smarch said:


> The calls been made, I'm waiting on a call back ...and it's been a while... I hate drs I mean it's not like I'm in PAIN or anything, take your time please I just love sitting here like a zombie awaiting their convenience...


Hi  sorry to hear about your kidney pains! So they have outpatient centers where you are? It would probably be quicker than waiting for them to call you back and cheaper than the ER


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Hi tort family



Hi! *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good morning !



Morning Mike.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!



Morning beautiful Grandmother Kathy.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon.



Afternoon! How are you?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, Jacqui! Feeling better?



Mostly.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> ...inquiring minds too!



Don't forget us just plain snoopy ones.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Your girlfriend??? I thought she was in the Philippines?
> 
> http://store.nba.com/league/NBA/tea...4nba-pla?sku=4026912&003=14181044&010=1233148



Maybe he is mailing it.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, I just read Yvonne's post, asking you if you're better. What's up? Hope it's nothing serious, Jacqui.



Nope. You guys will not be getting rid of me so easily.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> The calls been made, I'm waiting on a call back ...and it's been a while... I hate drs I mean it's not like I'm in PAIN or anything, take your time please I just love sitting here like a zombie awaiting their convenience...



You put it off for days, what is a few more hours of waiting. *rolls eyes* jk


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone



Ms Noel, how are you?


----------



## Jacqui

We had a nice rain this morning. Now the sun is thinking of coming out and heating it up.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO. Heading out again. Be safe, be good, be cool.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Ms Noel, how are you?


Hi Jaqui  *waves* 
I'm good, just trying to stay cool, and trying to keep the torts cool


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jaqui  *waves*
> I'm good, just trying to stay cool, and trying to keep the torts cool



It is cool in Nebraska...


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Morning beautiful Grandmother Kathy.



Hi Jacqui!! Funny you should say that as I'm at the salon covering my gray!!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO. Heading out again. Be safe, be good, be cool.



Are you currently home?


----------



## dmmj

smarch said:


> The calls been made, I'm waiting on a call back ...and it's been a while... I hate drs I mean it's not like I'm in PAIN or anything, take your time please I just love sitting here like a zombie awaiting their convenience...


you're not in pain? That's good to know


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Hi Jacqui!! Funny you should say that as I'm at the salon covering my gray!!



I like grey hair myself.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Are you currently home?


I'm in LAX, waiting for my flight to Asia. I'll be there for six weeks. May God be with me and have mercy on me.


----------



## smarch

meech008 said:


> Hi  sorry to hear about your kidney pains! So they have outpatient centers where you are? It would probably be quicker than waiting for them to call you back and cheaper than the ER


The Dr finally called back and said they can't do anything in the office because they can't do all the labs they'd need... So I'll be headed to a "ready med" I guess it's like a quick clinic thing where they can do my tests.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> You put it off for days, what is a few more hours of waiting. *rolls eyes* jk


It's different elements ME putting it off versus the drs being dig dongs.


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> you're not in pain? That's good to know


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I'm in LAX, waiting for my flight to Asia. I'll be there for six weeks. May God be with me and have mercy on me.



Wishing you a safe trip, Steven.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> It is cool in Nebraska...


We would love to be there right now (torts included)


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good evening.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon! How are you?


So far so good.


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> I feel slightly less miserable than yesterday, but still bad. I'm awaiting to hear back from the dr to go but ivw been waiting a while... I really do hate doctors.


Oh come on, who likes them? But at times one is obliged to see them.

Wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening.


Hi Gillan *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'm in LAX, waiting for my flight to Asia. I'll be there for six weeks. May God be with me and have mercy on me.



Hopefully the time passes quickly.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> So far so good.



Sometimes that is the best we can hope for.


----------



## Jacqui

They are still looking for temp homes for a couple of Ken's sulcatas, so if anybody can help, let them know.

A bit disappointed to not get to host his pancakes, but such is life.


----------



## dmmj

smarch said:


> View attachment 144294


wait you have a sarcasm sign?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> I like grey hair myself.


I also like gray hair with 3 x- wives and 4 grandchildren . I've earned everyone of them !


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> wait you have a sarcasm sign?


You mean to say you don't!?


----------



## smarch

The Dr said probably a UTI, so I'm now on antibiotics for a week... Hopefully I'll perk up soon


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> The Dr said probably a UTI, so I'm now on antibiotics for a week... Hopefully I'll perk up soon




Yay!! Way better news than stones!!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> The Dr said probably a UTI, so I'm now on antibiotics for a week... Hopefully I'll perk up soon



Glad you are on your way to recovery!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> wait you have a sarcasm sign?



Jealous?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Yay!! Way better news than stones!!



So true.


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> Yay!! Way better news than stones!!


I'm more or less worried it spread up to the kidney because I still have kidney pain which isn't entirely typical of UTI, but the high fever and chills and all of that actually fit the bill so hopefully everything is good.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Glad you are on your way to recovery!


I still just feel bad though... Though I've been awake all day. Now to pick a movie to watch...


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I still just feel bad though... Though I've been awake all day. Now to pick a movie to watch...



Took time to get sick, took time to go to Dr, now will take time to get better.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> So your wife and kids take care of him?


Good one .


----------



## dmmj

Californian politicians are morons. The idiots are actually promoting the dead brown grass as California gold God freaking idiots


----------



## dmmj

dmmj said:


> Californian politicians are morons. The idiots are actually promoting the dead brown grass as California gold God freaking idiots


I know no political talk but god they can drive me crazy sometimes


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Come on, Nick. Give us some info about your new place. Have you forgotten how to type?
> 
> You've been back on the Forum...what...a week now? And not a single mention of swag. Did you leave it all back in California?


The new house is cool very big yard and a big creek next to my house with lots of different species of turtles.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Took time to get sick, took time to go to Dr, now will take time to get better.


I actually am starting to feel a little better after my first antibiotic, I think that's more of a mental thing but I feel like going for a run to my lake and jumping in for a swim. Hopefully tomorrow I'll be up and about again, want to go climbing with my friend again... He knows about my being sick these past few days, so I said I'd bring a gallon of water and my large straw to sip in traffic on the way out lol.


----------



## dmmj

I'm sitting here watching the chickens pecking the ground now I'm hungry for chicken. Thank God I was not watching the dog


----------



## DawnH

Jacqui said:


> They are still looking for temp homes for a couple of Ken's sulcatas, so if anybody can help, let them know.
> 
> A bit disappointed to not get to host his pancakes, but such is life.



Have we heard anymore from Ken? I haven't been on much and tried to do a search but didn't find anymore... Has anyone talked to him directly?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've done a few personal contacts, but that's it. Mainly I'm trying to heal here.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> I'm sitting here watching the chickens pecking the ground now I'm hungry for chicken. Thank God I was not watching the dog


That was great really cute !


----------



## smarch

Took my first antibiotic a few hours ago and am already on the upturn. Got up without feeling like I'd fall back down from my vision going away, had to put the fan near my bed on because it was too hot to sleep... Realized I wasn't getting comfy or sleepy which is typical, so I'm now having a midnight snack of pumpkin seeds


----------



## dmmj

you know what else to help treat UTIs cranberry juice the acidity helps kill the bacteria you can drink it eat the fruit or take a supplemental pill just FYI


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> you know what else to help treat UTIs cranberry juice the acidity helps kill the bacteria you can drink it eat the fruit or take a supplemental pill just FYI


Yup that's something my mother swears by... Unfortunately the only cranberry juice we have in the house is "cranberry medley" what was the first ingredient? Apple juice! Apple juice sets off my fructose intolerance which isn't so pleasant. I'm hoping for cran-grape tomorrow that stuff is delicious and probably something I'll start regularly drinking if it agrees with my stomach.

... Alcohol may not be acidic but I can't understand why some nice strong tequila couldn't kill all the germs on its way out... Darn it liver just let the stuff straight through just this once, that'll clean the sucker out!


----------



## smarch

Are there any ways to make the cranberry fruit less sour for someone just starting to eat them? I'm all for avoiding having to supplement with pills when I can just add it in my diet, and pure berries are even better than sugared juice cocktails.


----------



## leigti

I always liked the jellied cranberry's that come in a can. Or the cranberry sauce in a can. I never have time to make it myself and it is not too sour or too sweet.


----------



## dmmj

you can dust them with confectioners sugar


----------



## dmmj

remember I said dust not smother them


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Are there any ways to make the cranberry fruit less sour for someone just starting to eat them? I'm all for avoiding having to supplement with pills when I can just add it in my diet, and pure berries are even better than sugared juice cocktails.




The 100% cranberry works not the cranberry cocktail I mix my vodka with. Ocean Spray is a good one unless you go for an organic version. 
So glad you feel better! 
I'm having my own health problems and I'm afraid to call my doctor because I'm in denial. 
My husband doesn't even know because he had a really big meeting in China and I didn't want him to worry and cancel! 
I guess I should follow my own advice and make the call! Even though I'm scared!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> The 100% cranberry works not the cranberry cocktail I mix my vodka with. Ocean Spray is a good one unless you go for an organic version.
> So glad you feel better!
> I'm having my own health problems and I'm afraid to call my doctor because I'm in denial.
> My husband doesn't even know because he had a really big meeting in China and I didn't want him to worry and cancel!
> I guess I should follow my own advice and make the call! Even though I'm scared!



Nothing to be scared of. Just bite the bullet and do it! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Wishing you a safe trip, Steven.


Thank you Yvonne.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Hopefully the time passes quickly.


Thank you Jacqui.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Sometimes that is the best we can hope for.


I mean it: I'm fine so long as it's nice and hot. Temp here reaches a maximum of 40 degrees Celcius during the day. which I love.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Gillan *waves*


Good morning! Hope you are well.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I'm sitting here watching the chickens pecking the ground now I'm hungry for chicken. Thank God I was not watching the dog



...but dog is suppose to be good, too.


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy, sounds like something you need to do pronto. It is not good, if you are scared about it. Call that Dr. Remember we are here if you need to share.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes. Good morning all my friends …


----------



## Yvonne G

All this talk about being scared to go to the doctor and I got a call from my doctor's ofc. yesterday reminding me of my appointment this morning for my annual physical. So, not to be outdone by momof4, Jacqui, smarch and cowboy ken, I'm going to the doctor too!!


----------



## jaizei

leigti said:


> I always liked the jellied cranberry's that come in a can. Or the cranberry sauce in a can. I never have time to make it myself and it is not too sour or too sweet.



Canned cranberry sauce aka the best part of the holidays.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> ...but dog is suppose to be good, too.


no personal knowledge but I've heard it's very greasy anyone care to comment?


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> The 100% cranberry works not the cranberry cocktail I mix my vodka with. Ocean Spray is a good one unless you go for an organic version.
> So glad you feel better!
> I'm having my own health problems and I'm afraid to call my doctor because I'm in denial.
> My husband doesn't even know because he had a really big meeting in China and I didn't want him to worry and cancel!
> I guess I should follow my own advice and make the call! Even though I'm scared!


If there's anything I learned from this it's always make the darn call early. If I went I'm when I first noticed things weren't right I could be on 2 days antibiotics and wouldn't have been suffering with fever and violent chills for 2 days and taking 7 days of antibiotics. 
Mmmm cranberry and Vodka that sounds delicious!... I've made the decision to lay off the alcohol for a while though and focus on a whole lot of plain water


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> All this talk about being scared to go to the doctor and I got a call from my doctor's ofc. yesterday reminding me of my appointment this morning for my annual physical. So, not to be outdone by momof4, Jacqui, smarch and cowboy ken, I'm going to the doctor too!!


It's a whole doctors party up here I'm the forum! I'd say the real winners are the ones who don't have to go though. I'd rather go to the dentist... I mean I hate dentists and the metal scraping noises give me chills but at least leaving there my mouth feels clean and I don't feel like everyone else's germs have found me.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Canned cranberry sauce aka the best part of the holidays.


Yes! Though we have recipes to make home made cranberry sauce too, not the jellied stuff though, it's basically cranberries and oranges ground up in an old school crank and a ton of sugar added the end, it it's always seemed too sour... This year I'll give it another chance though.


----------



## smarch

leigti said:


> I always liked the jellied cranberry's that come in a can. Or the cranberry sauce in a can. I never have time to make it myself and it is not too sour or too sweet.


We actually had the canned cranberry sauce last night, I asked if I could eat the whole can because I'm mean I'm sick and all lol (you know I'm better when I start pulling the "I'm sick" card) but they wouldn't have any of that haha they wanted it too


----------



## Momof4

Well, I now have a middle schooler and 4th grader!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Well, I now have a middle schooler and 4th grader!!
> View attachment 144467


That'll teach you!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Well, I now have a middle schooler and 4th grader!!
> View attachment 144467



They grow up so quickly. Both very attractive kids. You must be very proud! And they're just turning the corner into that awful teen age time of their lives. Get plenty of rest, mom, you're going to need it.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> They grow up so quickly. Both very attractive kids. You must be very proud! And they're just turning the corner into that awful teen age time of their lives. Get plenty of rest, mom, you're going to need it.


They don't grow fast ask them it's just we age so d--m fast !


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I made the ice cream bread. Yuck. Well, not really 'yuck,' but not very flavorful. I used vanilla ice cream. I might be better with a more strongly flavored ice cream. It makes a very nice, moist bread, but just rather bland.

My physical went well...blood pressure good, everything fine. I'm good for another year.


----------



## jaizei

I thought I was gonna join the club as well. Went down hard and thought I'd broken my heel at first but I'm putting more weight on it and it's not too bad. Probably good that I'm not really working this week.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I thought I was gonna join the club as well. Went down hard and thought I'd broken my heel at first but I'm putting more weight on it and it's not too bad. Probably good that I'm not really working this week.



To hear you talk, you're "not really working" most of the time. Why is this week different? And what were you doing to stamp your heel down so hard?


----------



## smarch

Today sitting in traffic I was thinking of my old dream of driving a big rig. My friend said its a good thought, and the fact that I willingly put myself through traffic often just to go out. Actually traffic gives me time to think... And jam out. 
Then I realized why that dream died a few years ago...
I can't drive a stick and my own father gave up on me


----------



## Lyn W

A little something for all you cat lovers - this always makes me smile


----------



## Lyn W

smarch said:


> The Dr said probably a UTI, so I'm now on antibiotics for a week... Hopefully I'll perk up soon


Get well soon!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I saw my first common snapping turtle today.


----------



## dmmj

So female viagra is going to be sold soon.sorry to disappoint you ladies but men already know and have what they need to get you in the mood.


----------



## Lyn W

dmmj said:


> So female viagra is going to be sold soon.sorry to disappoint you ladies but men already know and have what they need to get you in the mood.


chocolate?


----------



## dmmj

love is a battlefield. I think I've been hit


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> I thought I was gonna join the club as well. Went down hard and thought I'd broken my heel at first but I'm putting more weight on it and it's not too bad. Probably good that I'm not really working this week.


I hope your heel feels better! Broken heels are no joke, and they're hard to catch. How'd you hurt it?


----------



## motero

smarch said:


> Today sitting in traffic I was thinking of my old dream of driving a big rig. My friend said its a good thought, and the fact that I willingly put myself through traffic often just to go out. Actually traffic gives me time to think... And jam out.
> Then I realized why that dream died a few years ago...
> I can't drive a stick and my own father gave up on me




Lots of the rigs have automatic transmissions these days.


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> Well, I now have a middle schooler and 4th grader!!
> View attachment 144467


Do you make your kids take a picture the first day of school every year? Oh God I hated that!


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> So female viagra is going to be sold soon.sorry to disappoint you ladies but men already know and have what they need to get you in the mood.



Alcohol?


----------



## Momof4

leigti said:


> Do you make your kids take a picture the first day of school every year? Oh God I hated that!




Sure do!! They don't really complain but I bet in a few years they will!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I think my gerbil is dying. He's about 3 years old and I found him listless and buried by his cagemate with chew marks. "Hey, don't eat him yet, he's still alive!" I separated them and the old guy tried to eat some applesauce but kinda passed out face first and won't open his eyes.

I work with rodents and *technically* I'm not supposed to have any at home but we have a humane euthanasia machine so assuming he survives the night I'll be sneaking him in to end his suffering (and will sanitize after) Poor little bugger. I hate when they drag it out. 

In other tortoise related news I'm going to be painting Rosie's new inside enclosure this weekend and once it's all done I'll be sharing in the enclosure thread 

I haven't been around much because I've been busy wedding planning and making invites and such! Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Took my first antibiotic a few hours ago and am already on the upturn. Got up without feeling like I'd fall back down from my vision going away, had to put the fan near my bed on because it was too hot to sleep... Realized I wasn't getting comfy or sleepy which is typical, so I'm now having a midnight snack of pumpkin seeds
> View attachment 144424


Good morning/afternoon/evening-don't know what time it is back there, here it's almost 7 am.

How are you today? I sincerely hope you are better. As for sleep, I have a lot of trouble with it. But in my case, it gets worse in Winter, when the weather gets so cold. In Summer and despite *heat waves*, I sleep much more, thank GOD.

Wishes to get well *soon*.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 144336


I think you are in the wrong forum.


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> Do you make your kids take a picture the first day of school every year? Oh God I hated that!



I forgot to mention that I loved the blue hair!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, Everyone! How's it goin'?

My evaporative cooler is starting to smell "swampy." Must be some mold or something growing in there. I'll have to ask my son-in-law to come add a few swimming pool chlorine tablets to the water (not that he'll be so eager to help me since I put up his dorky tractoring outfit on YouTube).

I'm on season 10, episode 19 of NYPD Blue. I wish I could remember some of the shows that went off the air that I really liked. I've only got one more season of this one, then I don't know what to watch next. I really liked The Closer. Maybe I'll see if Amazon Prime has that one.


----------



## Yvonne G

I talked to Maggie last night. Bob is going to be taken care of at the University now, instead of at the vet in Portland. The University thinks they are going to be able to put some sort of scope through the cloaca up into the bladder and break up the stone, grabbing the particles out with the scope. This sounds much better to me than cutting a square in the plastron. So, it's happening on Friday. I'll keep you informed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening-don't know what time it is back there, here it's almost 7 am.
> 
> How are you today? I sincerely hope you are better. As for sleep, I have a lot of trouble with it. But in my case, it gets worse in Winter, when the weather gets so cold. In Summer and despite *heat waves*, I sleep much more, thank GOD.
> 
> Wishes to get well *soon*.


Hey you! I'm in recuperative care right now but I'm still oddly still awake …


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey you! I'm in recuperative care right now but I'm still oddly still awake …


Hi Ken!


----------



## Yvonne G

Some sort of a rehab center, Ken?


----------



## smarch

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening-don't know what time it is back there, here it's almost 7 am.
> 
> How are you today? I sincerely hope you are better. As for sleep, I have a lot of trouble with it. But in my case, it gets worse in Winter, when the weather gets so cold. In Summer and despite *heat waves*, I sleep much more, thank GOD.
> 
> Wishes to get well *soon*.


If it really posted an hour ago like mobile is telling me, it was close to 1am here... Yes it's almost 2 and I'm still awake.
I'm feeling much better, woke up a little groggy but took a shower and have been fine since. 
I sleep better in the winter, my body does really terribly in the heat, it's actually fascinating because my mother is the same, my maternal grandmother was the same and a cousin from the same side of the family is the same, so I guess things like that can be passed down. I like the cold air, then I can bundle up in ALL the blankets (I love blankets... And sweaters)


----------



## smarch

Well, today was an interesting return to functioning and doing life again. Didn't go to work, since I never work Wednesday's anyways. Went rock climbing with my friend and went out for a few drinks after, yummy.


Well turns out after being down and out a few days your alcohol tolerance kinda knows you're pushing your body when is tired... So an amount of drinks that I literally could have had and been fine too hop in my car after like a half hour, got me drunk. So he took us to get food since while drunk is OK its not on a Wednesday night when I have to get home eventually... But I was being... You know, not sober and apparently had to eat my sandwich like a lunatic.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Hi Ken!


Hiya Tina!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Some sort of a rehab center, Ken?


Sort of yes, sort of no.


----------



## smarch

I think I'm going back to no more drinks until I'm off this course of antibiotics and am completely better... I mean I probably will anyway, but I'll pay more attention now for sure. I guess I'm going for cramming the entire 21 experience in my last month before turning 22 approach.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey


Hey.
I would "yell" about it being after 2 and you still awake but that wouldn't get me anywhere because I am too and I have to work in the morning. 
I'll probably be asleep in like a minute though honestly


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> You know, not sober and apparently had to eat my sandwich like a lunatic.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hiya Tina!


Did you get a new cowboy hat yet? You sort of did a number on the last one  :-(


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well that was a good post added. I'm just sleepier now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Did you get a new cowboy hat yet? You sort of did a number on the last one  :-(


No new one yet.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No new one yet.


OK. We want a picture of you wearing it when you get one. I'm hitting the hay now. Have to work early tomorrow. You take care.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> I think you are in the wrong forum.


Yes! Definitely.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm here with no new hat yet.


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> If it really posted an hour ago like mobile is telling me, it was close to 1am here... Yes it's almost 2 and I'm still awake.
> I'm feeling much better, woke up a little groggy but took a shower and have been fine since.
> I sleep better in the winter, my body does really terribly in the heat, it's actually fascinating because my mother is the same, my maternal grandmother was the same and a cousin from the same side of the family is the same, so I guess things like that can be passed down. I like the cold air, then I can bundle up in ALL the blankets (I love blankets... And sweaters)


Good morning. It's morning where you are as well as where I am, but it's just past 10 am here. Glad to hear you are better.

You cannot imagine how much I dislike Winter and *LOVE *Summer, even with those *heat waves*.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning Tortoise freaks !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> To hear you talk, you're "not really working" most of the time. Why is this week different? And what were you doing to stamp your heel down so hard?



That's cuz when I'm really working I'm not talking.  Peaks and valleys. Plus my definition of 'not really working' is probably 'working' for most people. Like now, I'm doing office work, etc. But I'm also watching Netflix and shopping on Amazon. So not really working. But then that would probably make those that always work in an office unhappy. 




meech008 said:


> I hope your heel feels better! Broken heels are no joke, and they're hard to catch. How'd you hurt it?



I tried to stop too fast and ending up sliding foot first into a wall. Being barefoot probably didn't help. I think it's just bruised, I'm walking like 90% normal now.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

leigti said:


> Do you make your kids take a picture the first day of school every year? Oh God I hated that!


You may have hated it but the truth is I'll bet you have great memory's of it as well . Like learning to ride a bike you hated falling down , but a lot of great memory's of riding a bike !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

All'ya'all is killin me here'bouts. This is the first day in weeks that I woke without pain today I'm in no pain at all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And here Yvonne


----------



## mike taylor

Aw you have your little ducky . ha-ha


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## mike taylor

Morning Az


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Mike


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Aw you have your little ducky . ha-ha


But of course I do, wouldn't be right without.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just reminding all how awesome I am!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just reminding all how awesome I am!


It's got to be true cause while you were gone chatting went down by about 60% I kid you not !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Eating in the rain


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just reminding all how awesome I am!


No no no you're the nice guy ! I'm Mr awesome . Man you must have really bumped your head ! Haha


----------



## tortdad

hey howdy hey


----------



## mike taylor

Sup?


----------



## tortdad

Not much bro, just waiting for 4:00 to roll around so I can dip out


----------



## mike taylor

Me too !


----------



## mike taylor

So we installing cameras on your house this weekend ?


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well that was a good post added. I'm just sleepier now.


Get some sleep then. It's good for you believe me.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> So we installing cameras on your house this weekend ?


Yeah if you're still free to help


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> All'ya'all is killin me here'bouts. This is the first day in weeks that I woke without pain today I'm in no pain at all.


*GREAT *news Ken! Now please take good care of yourself.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

TURTLE


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ken what'd you do? Glad you had a pain free day!

I broke my toe about a month ago helping the fiancé cut plywood. Darn crappy sawhorse. I was shielding my face with my spare hand because the board was chipping and I didn't want to get any in my eyes past the safety glasses and half a sheet of 3/4" plywood slid off and bounced off my ring toe and back onto my foot. Yeah, it was badly injured. Doing much better now though!

See?


----------



## jaizei

Merely a flesh wound


Makes the bruise on my foot look not so bad.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
{\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 .HelveticaNeueInterface-Regular;}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;}
\deftab720
\pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0

\f0\fs34 \cf0 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
\outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \
}did this work?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Today sitting in traffic I was thinking of my old dream of driving a big rig. My friend said its a good thought, and the fact that I willingly put myself through traffic often just to go out. Actually traffic gives me time to think... And jam out.
> Then I realized why that dream died a few years ago...
> I can't drive a stick and my own father gave up on me



Some semi trucks do not have sticks...


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I saw my first common snapping turtle today.



Aren't they neat.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> {\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
> {\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 .HelveticaNeueInterface-Regular;}
> {\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;}
> \deftab720
> \pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0
> 
> \f0\fs34 \cf0 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
> \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \
> }did this work?




In a word - NO!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 144616
> View attachment 144617
> View attachment 144618
> View attachment 144619
> View attachment 144620
> View attachment 144621



Looks like somebody is liking PA weeds.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Ken what'd you do? Glad you had a pain free day!
> 
> I broke my toe about a month ago helping the fiancé cut plywood. Darn crappy sawhorse. I was shielding my face with my spare hand because the board was chipping and I didn't want to get any in my eyes past the safety glasses and half a sheet of 3/4" plywood slid off and bounced off my ring toe and back onto my foot. Yeah, it was badly injured. Doing much better now though!
> 
> See?
> 
> View attachment 144682



How pretty!


----------



## Jacqui

The only time I broke a toe, it was because I was mad and kicked an innocent door.


----------



## Jacqui

Everybody have a good day?


----------



## Yvonne G

It's so good to see you here, Jacqui. 

I had a fairly good day. Me and Misty both.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> Everybody have a good day?


I'm home from work so it's good now.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I'm home from work so it's good now.



I thought I read where you were off to bed? *rubs head*


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's so good to see you here, Jacqui.
> 
> I had a fairly good day. Me and Misty both.



I have been having a harder then usual time getting online. I think perhaps the RR repair crews may be a factor.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No new one yet.


Good to have you here my Friend. Now this place are normal again.
Welcome back.


----------



## Jacqui

How are things way over there Steven?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Good to have you here my Friend. Now this place are normal again.
> Welcome back.


For all asking, this is what happened to me …


----------



## meech008

Jacqui said:


> The only time I broke a toe, it was because I was mad and kicked an innocent door.


I break my a toe once every six months probably lol. I'm really good at stubbing my toe


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For all asking, this is what happened to me …
> View attachment 144696
> View attachment 144697
> View attachment 144698


You did a real good job on that  really glad you're healing!


----------



## smarch

I lost a toe nail racing... But I didn't take a picture cuz ewww lol.


----------



## Angel Carrion

smarch said:


> I lost a toe nail racing... But I didn't take a picture cuz ewww lol.


I know it's not my toe, but I had a really really long nail go through my foot when I stepped on it. Went through my shoe, and straight through my foot, then through the top of my shoe. Needless to say I was singing for an hour or so.

Instead of screaming out in pain or such, I sing songs to myself.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For all asking, this is what happened to me …
> View attachment 144696
> View attachment 144697
> View attachment 144698


Just happy that you are alright now. That was a serious wrack. That empty can in the trunk, I hope is not a coors's can!!

Hahahahaha!! good to have you here again my Friend.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Looks like a Pepsi can to me.


----------



## mike taylor

Rosie purple foot is a better name for you .


----------



## tortdad

Tomorrow is birthday #2 for me


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Haha well Rosie is a redfoot but I guess I was Kim purple foot for a while 

Glad you're ok Ken! That's a serious looking wreck.


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Tomorrow is birthday #2 for me


Me too 
Congrats


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey tortoise people


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Hey!

Off to bed for me, glad tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## tortdad

RosieRedfoot said:


> Hey!
> 
> Off to bed for me, glad tomorrow is Friday!


Same for me


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Glad you're ok Ken! That's a serious looking wreck.


Me too!


----------



## N2TORTS

Howdy Ken .....welcome home....!


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> I thought I read where you were off to bed? *rubs head*


That post was last night. But in two or three hours I'll be going to bed again


----------



## smarch

Angel Carrion said:


> I know it's not my toe, but I had a really really long nail go through my foot when I stepped on it. Went through my shoe, and straight through my foot, then through the top of my shoe. Needless to say I was singing for an hour or so.
> 
> Instead of screaming out in pain or such, I sing songs to myself.


I recall my dad having the same thing happen, apparently he just casually took a hammer and pulled it out... Because obviously he couldn't get off the shoe to take care of it until the nail was out.
He also got hit right between the eyes with a shovel being used by my younger (pretty young then) brother. He just walked across our large yard to the house holding it while dripping blood, rinsed it in the sink and then found my mum and without even explaining it to her yet pulled apart the edges of the gash and asked if there was any dirty in it, she darn near passed out. Then he butterfly stitched it and continued on like nothing happened, although he still jokes at my brother about it.
I feel like my blazé approach to wounds has to have come from him lol.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> Some semi trucks do not have sticks...


And some drivers don't!


----------



## Yvonne G

I have the most gawd-awful uncomfortable chair here at my computer. It just kills my back. I slouch, I sit up straight, I lean to one side, I lean to the other side...there just isn't a comfortable position, and the seat is like sitting on stone!

What's everyone doing tonight? Anything good on TV?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> I feel like my blazé approach to wounds has to have come from him lol.


I like it.


----------



## Yvonne G

My son sent me a picture of his back (he had surgery to fuse the spine due to scoliosis). OMG! The scar goes from his tail bone right up to his neck. But what a nice, straight scar it is!

Tomorrow Maggie takes Bob to the University for his bladder stone.


----------



## Yvonne G

Where the heck is everyone? Am I the only one here?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm here arm wrestling with Karen.


----------



## Yvonne G

Really? Is she any good at it? Tell her to take it easy on you. You're a cripple.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yipes - was that politically incorrect?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Yipes - was that politically incorrect?


I figured she might have life and breath in her after this but………no. 
Such is life as it were.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it's getting late and time for me to go to bed. I've really enjoyed this exciting repartee, and it's very hard to tear myself away from it, but I must go. See you all tomorrow...wait..."all?????" Seems like I've been conversing with myself (Ken excluded)! No wonder the repartee was so exciting!!


----------



## dmmj

whenever one of my cousins losses in a sport they play I always take them out for ice cream. They always ask for sprinkles

I tell them sorry champ sprinkle are for winners


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> winners


Need my address here?


----------



## dmmj

Mmmmmm a donut made from pre batista cuban sugar fried in the tallow of 3 different animals 2 of which are now extinct


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday


----------



## jaizei

Angel Carrion said:


> Instead of screaming out in pain or such, I sing songs to myself.



I giggle.


----------



## AZtortMom

jaizei said:


> I giggle.


Giggling always makes them wonder


----------



## AZtortMom

Today I'm celebrating a pretty important milestone stone for me. 
I have 12 years clean and sober


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, Happy Birthday, Noel!!! Let's see if this works (I couldn't find any good graphics):


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Well, Happy Birthday, Noel!!! Let's see if this works (I couldn't find any good graphics):


Thanks Yvonne


----------



## Angel Carrion

smarch said:


> I recall my dad having the same thing happen, apparently he just casually took a hammer and pulled it out... Because obviously he couldn't get off the shoe to take care of it until the nail was out.
> He also got hit right between the eyes with a shovel being used by my younger (pretty young then) brother. He just walked across our large yard to the house holding it while dripping blood, rinsed it in the sink and then found my mum and without even explaining it to her yet pulled apart the edges of the gash and asked if there was any dirty in it, she darn near passed out. Then he butterfly stitched it and continued on like nothing happened, although he still jokes at my brother about it.
> I feel like my blazé approach to wounds has to have come from him lol.


Haha! The nail I stepped on was attached to a board (I stepped on the board without realizing there was a nail) so I had to yank my foot upwards to get it out. I just hobbled to the hose, took my shoe off, and hosed it off (my shoe had to be thrown out because it was completely saturated in blood) then hopped inside the house (I was visiting my grandparents in Maryland and helping my Grandmom tear down an old wooden pen) and wrapped it in paper towels and an ace bandage really super tight to stop the bleeding. Had to shampoo the carpets and really scrub to get the blood out. 

My uncaring attitude towards wounds comes from my mother. Growing up she always said "are you bleeding buckets? Any bones sticking out? No? You're fine"


----------



## Angel Carrion

jaizei said:


> I giggle.


Yeah I do that too, but more like a belly laugh instead of a giggle


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> Today I'm celebrating a pretty important milestone stone for me.
> I have 12 years clean and sober


 Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you Sir


----------



## tortdad

I have 2 birthdays every year and today I'm lucky enough to turn 8 years old. It was Aug 21st 2007 when I was in my major motorcycle accident which left me in a hospital for 5 months and in rehab for another 6 learning how to walk again. I died twice that night and it took the doctors 18 mins to bring me back to life the 2nd time my vitals crashed. So that day was both the unluckiest day and luckiest day of my life. Unlucky because I was it head on at highway speeds by a 93 year old man with Alzheimer's but lucky to survive it! The trauma doctor told me that the statistics for survival were less than 2%, yet here I am....WALKING and most people don't even notice my limp (until the end of the day when I waddle like a penguin). The good news is that without my wreck I never would have met my wife and had our 2 beautiful children; she was a nurses aid in the 2nd hospital I was in.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> I giggle.


like A schoolgirl? it's okay if you did doesn't make you 
less of A man


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> Today I'm celebrating a pretty important milestone stone for me.
> I have 12 years clean and sober


 im 8 today, well sort of.


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> I have 2 birthdays every year and today I'm lucky enough to turn 8 years old. It was Aug 21st 2007 when I was in my major motorcycle accident which left me in a hospital for 5 months and in rehab for another 6 learning how to walk again. I died twice that night and it took the doctors 18 mins to bring me back to life the 2nd time my vitals crashed. So that day was both the unluckiest day and luckiest day of my life. Unlucky because I was it head on at highway speeds by a 93 year old man with Alzheimer's but lucky to survive it! The trauma doctor told me that the statistics for survival were less than 2%, yet here I am....WALKING and most people don't even notice my limp (until the end of the day when I waddle like a penguin). The good news is that without my wreck I never would have met my wife and had our 2 beautiful children; she was a nurses aid in the 2nd hospital I was in.


That my friend, deserves a HUGE congratulations in my book!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm so glad you are alive my friend!

I think it's awesome we share a great day together


----------



## Jacqui

Hi! *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Miss Jacqui *big wave*


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> like A schoolgirl? it's okay if you did doesn't make you
> less of A man



It's your fantasy, whatever melts your butter.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Today I'm celebrating a pretty important milestone stone for me.
> I have 12 years clean and sober



Very proud of you!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Miss Jacqui *big wave*



Are you doing a special celebration today?


----------



## Jacqui

Kevin, happy I guess perhaps rebirth day! Glad you stuck around so we could know you too.


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> That my friend, deserves a HUGE congratulations in my book!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm so glad you are alive my friend!
> 
> I think it's awesome we share a great day together


 me too


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> It's your fantasy, whatever melts your butter.



Melted butter? Are we having popcorn?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Melted butter? Are we having popcorn?


YES !


----------



## Jacqui

I love lots of butter on my popcorn. Some of the flavorings you can add are not to bad either.


----------



## Jacqui

Wonder how Maggie's Bob is doing.


----------



## Jacqui

How are you today Ken? How much therapy do you get?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> YES !



With bacon?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Are you doing a special celebration today?


We are talking it easy today, I'm feeling pretty sick. We may go out to dinner tomorrow


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> We are talking it easy today, I'm feeling pretty sick. We may go out to dinner tomorrow



 Get better.


----------



## Jacqui

I sure have been enjoying these lovely cooler days here and nights in the 60s.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> With bacon?


But of course!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For all asking, this is what happened to me …
> View attachment 144696
> View attachment 144697
> View attachment 144698


Can it be repaired?
No?
Well just glad they are able to fix you!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> Can it be repaired?
> No?
> Well just glad they are able to fix you!


It got junked while I was here in “lock-up".


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It got junked while I was here in “lock-up".


Never mind if you behave yourself they may let you out early for good behaviour!


----------



## Jacqui

Hard to believe the weekend is already upon us.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> Never mind if you behave yourself they may let you out early for good behaviour!



Can Ken and good behavior actually be in the same sentence?


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> Can Ken and good behavior actually be in the same sentence?


It may be big ask!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Can Ken and good behavior actually be in the same sentence?


Two thumbs down I think …


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Hard to believe the weekend is already upon us.



Kinda loses it's meaning when you do nothing all week.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> Kinda loses it's meaning when you do nothing all week.


Just makes it more precious once here…


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Wonder how Maggie's Bob is doing.



I updated her Bob thread:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/update-2-on-bob.124274/page-2


----------



## mike taylor

Hopefully Bob will be OK . I know she will be heart broken if it goes bad . If Bob is as strong as Maggie he will have no problems.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Melted butter? Are we having popcorn?


God I hope we are


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

He's hiding


----------



## dmmj

first world problems when your Electric Ice Shaver breakdown :-(


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tomorrow I'm going on a hike that has box turtles


----------



## AZtortMom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Tomorrow I'm going on a hike that has box turtles


Pics!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Tomorrow I'm going on a hike that has box turtles



Sounds like fun.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Kinda loses it's meaning when you do nothing all week.



Speaking about yourself?


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> first world problems when your Electric Ice Shaver breakdown :-(



Oh No!!! Who are we gonna' call??? (Ghost Busters!!!!)


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh No!!! Who are we gonna' call??? (Ghost Busters!!!!)



I do not think there is a ghost of a chance they will show up.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moan...groan...I just pigged out on a half tube of Pringles with dip and coke. I have no will power!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Moan...groan... I have no will power!


I think not …


----------



## Jacqui

I am having chicken fried steak and smushed taters.


----------



## jaizei

All the previous talk of ice cream, I had to buy some




And while I was there, I figured I might as well get a few other things.


----------



## jaizei

I try to be efficient, so I combine my candy consumption with my ice cream indulgence.


----------



## Jacqui

Are the pb cup ones good?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Speaking about yourself?



I actually kinda can't wait for the weekend to end and everyone go back to work.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Are the pb cup ones good?



I don't think I've ever met ice cream I haven't liked.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I don't think I've ever met ice cream I haven't liked.



I have. For a fat person, I am pretty lucky.


----------



## Jacqui

Today is the first time all year I turned the hose on in the big sulcatas' enclosure. The boys were having a ball making a new wallow.


----------



## Myroli

I just saw that car commercial with the upside down ninja!! It's a Mitsubishi commercial


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I try to be efficient, so I combine my candy consumption with my ice cream indulgence.



I love Twix. I didn't know there was a Twix ice cream. I'll have to look for it next time I shop.


----------



## Yvonne G

Myroli said:


> I just saw that car commercial with the upside down ninja!! It's a Mitsubishi commercial



When he dips down from the top of the screen don't his eyes look funny? It happens so fast, but it almost looks like his eyes are right side up while his head is upside down.


----------



## Yvonne G

Where the heck does everyone go this time of night? You people across the pond must be rising and shining. Too busy eating breakfast to share conversation with us?

What are you doing, Ken? I know you're here. Momof4, where are you? Feeling sick still? Go to the Dr. yet?

I tried to watch my NYPD Blue and my stupid speakers quit working. I watched a whole episode with no sound, only the closed captioning. It really loses a lot when you can't hear the music and the actor's voices. I've changed the speakers into different ports, and yet it still happens sporadically. Sometimes they work, sometimes they don't. They're good speakers, well, good sounding. But I guess I'll have to buy different ones.


----------



## Yvonne G

Steven!!! I see you out there. You can't hide from me. Just because you're half a world away is not reason to be lurking.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, time to end another night of talking to myself. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> See you all tomorrow.


Well I'm here now. Sorry for not being here sooner. Had I been aware sooner, I would have responded sooner. Fun times all around.


----------



## dmmj

I can only speak for myself but as a moderator I missed Convoys spam reports.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> I can only speak for myself but as a moderator I missed Convoys spam reports.


SLUG!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Where the heck does everyone go this time of night? You people across the pond must be rising and shining. Too busy eating breakfast to share conversation with us?
> 
> What are you doing, Ken? I know you're here. Momof4, where are you? Feeling sick still? Go to the Dr. yet?
> 
> I tried to watch my NYPD Blue and my stupid speakers quit working. I watched a whole episode with no sound, only the closed captioning. It really loses a lot when you can't hear the music and the actor's voices. I've changed the speakers into different ports, and yet it still happens sporadically. Sometimes they work, sometimes they don't. They're good speakers, well, good sounding. But I guess I'll have to buy different ones.


Nope - 6 am too early for me!
But good morning if you're still up and about.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well I'm here now. Sorry for not being here sooner. Had I been aware sooner, I would have responded sooner. Fun times all around.


Hi Ken!


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Tomorrow I'm going on a hike that has box turtles


Enjoy it!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> We are talking it easy today, I'm feeling pretty sick. We may go out to dinner tomorrow


Hi. Wishes to get well soon.


----------



## Myroli

Yvonne G said:


> When he dips down from the top of the screen don't his eyes look funny? It happens so fast, but it almost looks like his eyes are right side up while his head is upside down.


Yeah, it's really random!! Lol


----------



## Myroli

Yvonne G said:


> Where the heck does everyone go this time of night? You people across the pond must be rising and shining. Too busy eating breakfast to share conversation with us?
> 
> What are you doing, Ken? I know you're here. Momof4, where are you? Feeling sick still? Go to the Dr. yet?
> 
> I tried to watch my NYPD Blue and my stupid speakers quit working. I watched a whole episode with no sound, only the closed captioning. It really loses a lot when you can't hear the music and the actor's voices. I've changed the speakers into different ports, and yet it still happens sporadically. Sometimes they work, sometimes they don't. They're good speakers, well, good sounding. But I guess I'll have to buy different ones.


I went to bed so I could be at work now :/


----------



## tortdad

Good morning folks. I'll be working today at my house to install security cameras. My neighbor seems to have a rash of car break ins lately.


----------



## mike taylor

On my way Kevin.


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> Good morning folks. I'll be working today at my house to install security cameras. My neighbor seems to have a rash of car break ins lately.



What kind of coverage are you going for?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm working on Rosie's inside enclosure today. I'm hoping it turns out well!

Anyone know a good place to get 24" high aquarium backgrounds (the plastic image on a roll) for a custom cut size and decent price? Local pet stores and chain stores just had pre-cut sizes or too short.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ken!


Good Morning! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> What kind of coverage are you going for?


Lead


----------



## jaizei

RosieRedfoot said:


> I'm working on Rosie's inside enclosure today. I'm hoping it turns out well!
> 
> Anyone know a good place to get 24" high aquarium backgrounds (the plastic image on a roll) for a custom cut size and decent price? Local pet stores and chain stores just had pre-cut sizes or too short.



Any particular scenery you're looking for? LLL has some by the foot.


----------



## Yvonne G

Different pet stores stock different items. Look other places. Some of my pet stores here in town sell it off a roll and others only sell pre-cut.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning all


----------



## Yvonne G

Just in case I disappear for a while, I thought I'd let you know that Windows 10 is causing me grief. I had a real hard time getting online this a.m. because my start menu and 'Cortina' are not working. After about a half hour I was able to work around it, however, most of my functions are not available to me and once I turn off the computer I will have trouble getting back on.

The guy who normally helps me with my computer problems is on a m/c trip to Wyoming, so he can't help me for a while. I don't know when he's coming home. (He used to be the IT guy for our office when I was employed)

I've looked up this problem on Google, and it seems there are many, many others who also have this problem. But the fixes, and there are several, don't work for me. Half of what they ask you to do don't show up on my screen.

So, auf wiedersehen...I hope I'm able to get back in.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I checked all the local pet stores and nope, nothing. 

Oh well. So has anyone made like a Pvc plant stand inside an enclosure to allow the plant to drape and not get automatically devoured? Being a redfoot she eats anything real to the roots regardless how much I feed her. I want real plants to give a natural feel and help up humidity but last time I tried real plants all at her level she chose them over her veggies.


----------



## leigti

If they have one that's not quite the right size just buy it and cut it to the size you need.


----------



## AZtortMom

*looks around as she opens a bag of popcorn*


----------



## dmmj

I bought a stud detector at the store. but I think it is defectors it doesn't beep when it's near me.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Why does every man ever point the stud detector at themselves? 

Ugh I was painting and forecast called for sun and clouds all day. Well, I heard rain start to hit the roof as I was inside waiting for my second coat to dry and I ran outside pushing the enclosure back inside so fast. Also good to know the waterproof paint was beading up the rain and I didn't destroy anything. Dang random showers!


----------



## dmmj

RosieRedfoot said:


> Why does every man ever point the stud detector at themselves?
> 
> Ugh I was painting and forecast called for sun and clouds all day. Well, I heard rain start to hit the roof as I was inside waiting for my second coat to dry and I ran outside pushing the enclosure back inside so fast. Also good to know the waterproof paint was beading up the rain and I didn't destroy anything. Dang random showers!


Ummmm because we're guys we are childish and goofy


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *looks around as she opens a bag of popcorn*



Hey look at that!

*while Noel is looking the other way, sneaks a handful of popcorn*

Feeling better today?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Ummmm because we're guys we are childish and goofy



An honest man.


----------



## Jacqui

Those WA fires sound bad. Hope none of you are near them.


----------



## leigti

They say there's over 100 just in Washington state. It smells like a campfire here, hazy and the sun is bright orange. I'm even thinking about bringing my tortoise in a little early. They say it's bad for people and animals.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hey look at that!
> 
> *while Noel is looking the other way, sneaks a handful of popcorn*
> 
> Feeling better today?


*looks the other way, but still sees Jacqui out of the corner of her eye*
Hi Jacqui
A little
How are you?


----------



## Jacqui

I had the hose on again in the big sulcata enclosure. I had it shooting up like a fountain. My normal mudwallower just stood there under the spray for a couple of hours this morning and was doing it again tonight. I think he wants to become a water turtle.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> They say there's over 100 just in Washington state. It smells like a campfire here, hazy and the sun is bright orange. I'm even thinking about bringing my tortoise in a little early. They say it's bad for people and animals.



Any near you?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *looks the other way, but still sees Jacqui out of the corner of her eye*
> Hi Jacqui
> A little
> How are you?



I am fine. Having garlic parmesan wings for supper.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I had the hose on again in the big sulcata enclosure. I had it shooting up like a fountain. My normal mudwallower just stood there under the spray for a couple of hours this morning and was doing it again tonight. I think he wants to become a water turtle.


That sounds like Moe. She's a big fan of water


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> That sounds like Moe. She's a big fan of water



Is Moe a digger, too?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Is Moe a digger, too?


Yup. But not as much as Shelly.


----------



## AZtortMom

speaking of Shelly, there she is peaking out of her burrow.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Yup. But not as much as Shelly.



Are they females, males, one of each?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 144987
> speaking of Shelly, there she is peaking out of her burrow.



Lol looks like around here. I have four burrows going and one maybe getting started.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Are they females, males, one of each?


Females
Moe is confirmed female. 
Jay and Shelly have very short stubby tails too. Still no flashes. 
I thought for sure Shelly was male but now I'm not sure


----------



## Jacqui

Except for Grumpy, a big male, the females (or believed females) are my main diggers.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 144987
> speaking of Shelly, there she is peaking out of her burrow.


Oh, how cute! GOD bless.


AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 144987
> speaking of Shelly, there she is peaking out of her burrow.


----------



## DawnH

RosieRedfoot said:


> I'm working on Rosie's inside enclosure today. I'm hoping it turns out well!
> 
> Anyone know a good place to get 24" high aquarium backgrounds (the plastic image on a roll) for a custom cut size and decent price? Local pet stores and chain stores just had pre-cut sizes or too short.



I have my kids make ours. Christmas scenes for Christmas, Bunnies for Easter - whatever. I just use butcher paper and let them go. Sometimes if I am bored I will make one out of different color paper...


----------



## DawnH

DawnH said:


> I have my kids make ours. Christmas scenes for Christmas, Bunnies for Easter - whatever. I just use butcher paper and let them go. Sometimes if I am bored I will make one out of different color paper...
> 
> View attachment 144989



Oh man. This proves I have no life...

I made this for our Betta's 10 gallon tank and even made bunting... *snort* 

(In my defense the tank is for our foster kiddos and they get a kick out of feeding "Indigo Von Sushi" and caring for him while they are with us. It's therapeutic for them.)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> Oh man. This proves I have no life...


All DawnH's needing a life please post!


----------



## mike taylor

Here is a little life for you .


----------



## dmmj

fun fact the average human body contains enough bones to make a whole human skeleton 
Its true


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> On my way Kevin.


Thanks again brother. There's NO WAY I could have done that without you!


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> What kind of coverage are you going for?


2 cameras under the second story eve watching my driveway, one under my front porch to see who's at my front door, one on the side yard watching my gate to the back yard and my AC unit, one in the living room and one in the back yard seeing who's coming in the back door (bonus is seeing my tortoises)

My cameras are HDTVI 1080p 3.6mm fixed and I got a 2 terabyte DVR


----------



## tortdad

Like a dummy I didn't wear a mask while in all that insulation. I was way back at the corner of my second story (took me 10 mins to crawl that far back) laying on my belly, face down in about 18"" of blown in insulation and inhaled....stupid me. I sucked some of that crap right into my lungs. I was gagging and coughing all the way down and had to go puke outside. That part sucked the most, lol.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hello my tortoise people


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

He climbing  (I took the pics of trash out after I took the pic)


----------



## Yvonne G

Where the heck is momof4? Is she so sick she can't come visit us?


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Where the heck is momof4? Is she so sick she can't come visit us?


She better not be


----------



## tortdad

Goodnight/morning/afternoon (whatever it is in your portion of this globe). 

I'm off to bed!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey Yvonne how are you're tortoises?


----------



## tortdad

Well that was one of the worst nights of sleep ever. I keep waking up with my legs cramping.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey Yvonne how are you're tortoises?



Everyone's doing very well in this not-so-hot weather. SO's leg is almost healed and he's supporting most of his weight on it now.

Is your little sulcata moping around due to the move, or is he acting normal?


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Well that was one of the worst nights of sleep ever. I keep waking up with my legs cramping.



I hate that! I've been told it's due to lack of calcium...then someone else said it's lack of potassium.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> I hate that! I've been told it's due to lack of calcium...then someone else said it's lack of potassium.


 It's potassium. The way your mussels fire at a cellular level is with potassium and salt. When you sweat you lose both of those items and I was severely dehydrated yesterday. I drank tons of water but I should have gotten a few Gatorades or eaten some bananas and out extra salt on my food.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I hate that! I've been told it's due to lack of calcium...then someone else said it's lack of potassium've alwaysI've always heard potassium


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Everyone's doing very well in this not-so-hot weather. SO's leg is almost healed and he's supporting most of his weight on it now.
> 
> Is your little sulcata moping around due to the move, or is he acting normal?


The sulcata is fine he started eating right away but my Russian didn't eat for about 7 days.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> The sulcata is fine he started eating right away but my Russian didn't eat for about 7 days.


At least he's eating now.


----------



## mike taylor

It's mazrui Sunday here at my house .


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> It's mazrui Sunday here at my house .


its hangover Sunday at mine


----------



## mike taylor

Boy my truck looks good clean. So does my bike .


----------



## dmmj

I'm going to go old school for a moment  bare with me 

someone is making threatso the International Pokemon competition in Boston prime suspect is team Rocket


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Where the heck is momof4? Is she so sick she can't come visit us?



Sorry, just been busy with sports, kids school and car shopping. I bought a new car and love it! 
I'm still alive. 
I'm making an appt. this week. 
I'm always on reading but not posting.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So we've been in a drought status yet every time I paint something it starts raining. Guess I found the magic drought-ender. 

We're going out of town in a couple weeks so I really want Rosie to be in her new enclosure by then. Hopefully I can get this thing finished!




I left it on the dollies to allow ease of movement should it commence raining again.


----------



## mike taylor

Nice box .


----------



## bouaboua

Sure looks good. 

I hope everyone's weekend are nice and relaxed.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Sure looks good.
> 
> I hope everyone's weekend are nice and relaxed.


Not too bad here. Steven, how about you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mines good so far.


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Sorry, just been busy with sports, kids school and car shopping. I bought a new car and love it!
> I'm still alive.
> I'm making an appt. this week.
> I'm always on reading but not posting.


What kind of car did you get


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Boy my truck looks good clean. So does my bike .


Looks good, just don't drive them down your street


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Anyone have a recommendation on light/heat timers? I should probably look in the enclosure thread but I'm feeling too lazy to search on my phone, ha.


----------



## AZtortMom

I like the simple dial ones from Home Depot. The ones with two outlets in them


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey tortoise people


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> What kind of car did you get



I be rockin a mini van to make room for the grand baby and the carpools I do for practices. I love it!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Is the zilla 11939 1000W temp controller a good option? Just searching on Amazon.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I have one of those AZtortmom, just wondering if there's anything better recommended. Our house is 77 inside in the summer so I won't be needing her CHE in an enclosed space until winter!


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Not too bad here. Steven, how about you?



So hot here in China. High temperature advisory everyday for the entire week. Other than that, I'm OK. Thank you for the greeting.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> I be rockin a mini van and I be loving it!![I hope Cowboy_Ken finds it sexy too. /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry baby, I do!


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm not familiar with the zilla controllers. I do have one of these for the heating pads, which works great


----------



## AZtortMom

The only reason I'm not using it YET for my CHE's is because the cord isn't long for old enclosure. 
Once the new enclosure is finshed I will use it for the CHE's


----------



## tortdad

RosieRedfoot said:


> Is the zilla 11939 1000W temp controller a good option? Just searching on Amazon.


I have 2 of them and have yet to have a problem with either one. Best price I found for one was from one of our sponsors, LLL Reptile. I think I paid $28 for mine.


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Looks good, just don't drive them down your street


They'd be dirty again .


----------



## smarch

Hope everyone's been well, I've had a very good weekend. Spent pretty much all of it with my guy friend. Which surprisingly my parents were actually ok with. Learned when I stayed over the first night that his roommate who lives on his couch also happens to be his ex wife...which is ok it was just awkward and she wasn't very happy when I crawled into bed with him... I mean I'm sorry, I couldn't use the couch but it's not like I was in there doing anything but sleeping next to him. 
Then Saturday we went with our running group to volunteer and help feed homeless veterans, then after we hit up the 4 oldest bars on the freedom trail in Boston... And I got really drunk and then really hungover by evening because of that, looked it up, and the antibiotics I'm on have BAD interactions with alcohol, so it was a super hangover. So thankfully my friend let me stay again and helped me baby the hangover. 
Then today I just spent the day hanging around the house with him and his daughter, she's 2, and it took a while but we warmed up to each other. This has been a good weekend.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm glad you are having fun . But be careful drinking on meds . It will destroy your kidneys.


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> I'm glad you are having fun . But be careful drinking on meds . It will destroy your kidneys.


Oh trust me I learned my lesson with the headache and confusion I got. I'm so happy to have such a good friend though, he picked me up a vitamin water and Excedrin because that's what I wanted then fed me a few crackers had me shower and all that, I was feeling better by the time I went to bed. 
The two of us have been going out and getting drinks a lot, and after seeing me first off get my UTI and second off get very drunk while on the meds (because of the interaction I failed to look up) and very hungover he decided he needs to cut back on the drinking because he sees it's starting to hurt me, I mean if we said we were going to get rootbeer floats instead of beers I'd be fine too I just like being out.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maggie's neighbor dug a nice hole for Bob, then she wrapped him in one of her special Dale Earnhardt blankets and set him in the hole. She then covered him with the purple rose of sharon blossoms that he loved and filled in the hole.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Maggie's neighbor dug a nice hole for Bob, then she wrapped him in one of her special Dale Earnhardt blankets and set him in the hole. She then covered him with the purple rose of sharon blossoms that he loved and filled in the hole.


My heart just shattered, I just found out. I have no words, so I guess it's good she doesn't want words. I loved that tortoise though... I need to go hug Franklin or something.
That's a beautiful send off to him though


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning TFO .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Yvonne G

Howdy, all!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Maggie's neighbor dug a nice hole for Bob, then she wrapped him in one of her special Dale Earnhardt blankets and set him in the hole. She then covered him with the purple rose of sharon blossoms that he loved and filled in the hole.



 I didn't know. Where is his update thread, I couldn't find it. 
Poor Maggie.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's in the "Health" section, I think. But it's been closed too. The vet cut out a very large section of the plastron and removed a large stone about the size of an orange. The "plug" they cut out was wedge shaped so when they set it back in place it fit snugly. Then he fiberglassed it in place. Maggie took Bob home and that night and the next day he was still out of it and she started to worry. Also, she could see blood on the inside of the fiberglass patch, so she took him to an emergence vet. The emergency vet was in contact with Dr. Burgess, who did the surgery, and they both felt he was bleeding internally, but they felt it was a small blood vessel and would coagulate on its own. However, while at the emergency, he died.

This is hitting Maggie very hard. She wanted you all to know that he's gone, however, she's not at a point where she can read about or accept condolences.


----------



## Jacqui

Poor Maggie to end up losing Bob.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning everybody!


----------



## Jacqui

Hey Ken!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> My heart just shattered, I just found out. I have no words, so I guess it's good she doesn't want words. I loved that tortoise though... I need to go hug Franklin or something.
> That's a beautiful send off to him though



With all the stories Maggie shared, Bob became everybody's tortoise.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Maggie's neighbor dug a nice hole for Bob, then she wrapped him in one of her special Dale Earnhardt blankets and set him in the hole. She then covered him with the purple rose of sharon blossoms that he loved and filled in the hole.



That was so sweet of the neighbor.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning Jacqui ! (As I throw a horse Apple at you and run away) ha-ha


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Morning Jacqui ! (As I throw a horse Apple at you and run away) ha-ha



*ducks*

Ya missed me by a mile.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Hey Ken!


I'm good …can't wait to be allowed to have a Nice, Cold Beer ! How about you, how are you doing?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm good …can't wait to be allowed to have a Nice, Cold Beer ! How about you, how are you doing?



Doing good. Jeff is headed up your way.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> *ducks*
> 
> Ya missed me by a mile.



..and ya throw like a girl...


----------



## mike taylor

Man Ken if only I lived closer to I'd sneak you a beer . ( hiding from Jacqui )


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> ..and ya throw like a girl...


You say that now just wait until one hits you.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> You say that now just wait until one hits you.



Not holding my breath.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Man Ken if only I lived closer to I'd sneak you a beer . ( hiding from Jacqui )



You do recall they do not want him drinking, as it does not go well with his meds?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> You do recall they do not want him drinking, as it does not go well with his meds?


It makes them work better…


----------



## dmmj

RosieRedfoot said:


> So we've been in a drought status yet every time I paint something it starts raining. Guess I found the magic drought-ender.
> 
> We're going out of town in a couple weeks so I really want Rosie to be in her new enclosure by then. Hopefully I can get this thing finished!
> 
> View attachment 145130
> 
> 
> I left it on the dollies to allow ease of movement should it commence raining again.


my god man keep planting keep on planting the future depends on it we need water we need water we need water we need water


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Keep On Painting, Keep On Painting,Keep On Painting, Keep On Painting !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I was on a hike and I found this beautiful tortoise hide


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> It's in the "Health" section, I think. But it's been closed too. The vet cut out a very large section of the plastron and removed a large stone about the size of an orange. The "plug" they cut out was wedge shaped so when they set it back in place it fit snugly. Then he fiberglassed it in place. Maggie took Bob home and that night and the next day he was still out of it and she started to worry. Also, she could see blood on the inside of the fiberglass patch, so she took him to an emergence vet. The emergency vet was in contact with Dr. Burgess, who did the surgery, and they both felt he was bleeding internally, but they felt it was a small blood vessel and would coagulate on its own. However, while at the emergency, he died.
> 
> This is hitting Maggie very hard. She wanted you all to know that he's gone, however, she's not at a point where she can read about or accept condolences.



Thank you for the update. I hope Maggie's heart heals quickly. 
We all loved Bob stories.


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh no! Poor Maggie! I loved Bob!  I'm so sad about Bob


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> With all the stories Maggie shared, Bob became everybody's tortoise.


It's true he reminded me of my Franklin but in a much larger size.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm on my way home!


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm on my way home!
> View attachment 145247


Take it easy old man! Glad you got the boot.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm on my way home!
> View attachment 145247


Brilliant news Ken!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm pretty stoked about it. Things apparently though have changed around the homestead I hear. So It Goes …


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Glad you're on the mend, Ken!

Shame to hear about Bob... He was well loved and will be missed by many! 

dmmj, I ain't no man, but I did just put on a final coat of paint so hopefully the rain heads your way instead of mine!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

It feels like we are missing people. Wheres @Yellow Turtle01 did she make the picture story thing yet?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm on my way home!
> View attachment 145247


Cowboy! How are you??


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm on my way home!
> View attachment 145247


*Bet they were glad to be rid of you.

*Really super sarcastically


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Cowboy! How are you??


I'm good how are you


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm good how are you


Hi Nick! Man, it's been a while


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi Nick! Man, it's been a while


did you finish the story thing?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> did you finish the story thing?


Nope.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nope.


 its been like a year lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its been like a year lol


Yep.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> *Bet they were glad to be rid of you.
> *Really super sarcastically


Very Way Happy to be Rid of Me. Yet I received hugs from all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its been like a year lol


And…???


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Very Way Happy to be Rid of Me. Yet I received hugs from all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've made it home and I'm so excited/happy now (smiling hard as it were) !


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've made it home and I'm so excited/happy now (smiling hard as it were) !



How mobile are you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> How mobile are you?


Walking fine, no drivers license though.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all



A belated hi.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm on my way home!
> View attachment 145247



About time!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Walking fine, no drivers license though.



No truck to drive any how.


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, are Baxter and Ava enjoying you being home?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've made it home and I'm so excited/happy now (smiling hard as it were) !



Nothing beats coming home. So happy for you.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> its been like a year lol



Some things in life are worth waiting for.


----------



## Jacqui

Nick, did you see any box turtles on your walk? I like that hide.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Ken, are Baxter and Ava enjoying you being home?


Very much so.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Very much so.



Must be such a relief being home (for them and you)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Must be such a relief being home (for them and you)


Very much so.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Walking fine, no drivers license though.



...or car, right? Who needs a license when one doesn't have a car.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Nick, did you see any box turtles on your walk? I like that hide.


i saw a bunch of baby painted turtles and one red eared slider.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> ...or car, right? Who needs a license when one doesn't have a car.


There is that, but I live out in the country about 12 miles from the closest grocery store so food will become an issue at some point I think.


----------



## Elohi

Today was the first day of homeschool. Tomorrow rheumatology appt :0/


----------



## mike taylor

Glad to hear you are home Ken . Good morning TFO ! Off to work I go . Sucks I need a get rich idea .


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i saw a bunch of baby painted turtles and one red eared slider.



That would have been a cute sight to see.


----------



## Jacqui

It is a beautiful day coming up.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good day, everyone!


----------



## Momof4

Welcome home Ken!!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning peeps! 
Off to workout in 100% humidity and drizzle! It is going to be one hot muggy day and you know what that means


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Yvonne!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning peeps!
> Off to workout in 100% humidity and drizzle! It is going to be one hot muggy day and you know what that means



Ummm wet clothes?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Ummm wet clothes?




Yep!!


----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> Maggie's neighbor dug a nice hole for Bob, then she wrapped him in one of her special Dale Earnhardt blankets and set him in the hole. She then covered him with the purple rose of sharon blossoms that he loved and filled in the hole.



WHAT?! Bob passed?!! Oh my goodness, I hope I am reading this wrong...


----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> It's in the "Health" section, I think. But it's been closed too. The vet cut out a very large section of the plastron and removed a large stone about the size of an orange. The "plug" they cut out was wedge shaped so when they set it back in place it fit snugly. Then he fiberglassed it in place. Maggie took Bob home and that night and the next day he was still out of it and she started to worry. Also, she could see blood on the inside of the fiberglass patch, so she took him to an emergence vet. The emergency vet was in contact with Dr. Burgess, who did the surgery, and they both felt he was bleeding internally, but they felt it was a small blood vessel and would coagulate on its own. However, while at the emergency, he died.
> 
> This is hitting Maggie very hard. She wanted you all to know that he's gone, however, she's not at a point where she can read about or accept condolences.



Just heartbreaking. I cannot even imagine how she feels right now. I am weeping and I only knew him on the forum. He was the guy I watched for over two years, with a sense of dread and delight of what is to come with raising a sulcata. She taught me SO MUCH with her stories of him. I am just heartbroken for her loss. Just heartbroken. I would love to send her flowers if you think that would be a good thing. I can understand if not...


----------



## DawnH

DawnH said:


> Just heartbreaking. I cannot even imagine how she feels right now. I am weeping and I only knew him on the forum. He was the guy I watched for over two years, with a sense of dread and delight of what is to come with raising a sulcata. She taught me SO MUCH with her stories of him. I am just heartbroken for her loss. Just heartbroken. I would love to send her flowers if you think that would be a good thing. I can understand if not...



I just read everything I missed. Nevermind on the flowers. I understand her need for space. It feels like we all have lost a very, dear sweet friend. I shall miss his stories.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So as some of you may know, last night was my first night home. My bestest, buddy, Baxter was fast to get in my room. He was so happy having his daddy home that anytime I would move he would rush to my hand, bury his face in it, and purr loudly. I'm not sure who is happier he or me…


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> Good morning peeps!
> Off to workout in 100% humidity and drizzle! It is going to be one hot muggy day and you know what that means



I think if that as the multiplier


----------



## mike taylor

She is getting wet and nasty !


----------



## dmmj

alright all funky white boys to the dance floor play that funky music white boy play that funky music all night lay down and boogie and play that funky music till you die


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
Welcome Home Ken


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Today was the first day of homeschool. Tomorrow rheumatology appt :0/
> View attachment 145285



Aw...a class picture! (Usually class pictures include the teacher)


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning peeps!
> Off to workout in 100% humidity and drizzle! It is going to be one hot muggy day and you know what that means



Really? Dry as a bone here, but supposed to be about 103F. But dry, thank goodness.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> alright all funky white boys to the dance floor play that funky music white boy play that funky music all night lay down and boogie and play that funky music till you die



***Yvonne places the back of her hand on David's forehead and says, "David, are you ok?"***


----------



## Yvonne G

My truck is in the truck hospital. He has something wrong with is air bag. Even though I only use my vehicle once a week, on Fridays, it feels strange to be stranded here with no truck. @DawnH if you wanted to send her a card with the sentiment you wrote in your post #79295, I think that would be very nice. What she was worried about on the Forum was a bunch of single word sentiments like, sorry, etc. She's feeling a little better today, but she cried most of the night last night.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne places the back of her hand on David's forehead and says, "David, are you ok?"***


wait you didn't know I was a funky white boy?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Really? Dry as a bone here, but supposed to be about 103F. But dry, thank goodness.



Right now we are having a thunder storm from Mexico. It's pouring in areas but just a few drops here for now. It's not has hit as I thought it would be just muggy. I would love some rain!


----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> My truck is in the truck hospital. He has something wrong with is air bag. Even though I only use my vehicle once a week, on Fridays, it feels strange to be stranded here with no truck. @DawnH if you wanted to send her a card with the sentiment you wrote in your post #79295, I think that would be very nice. What she was worried about on the Forum was a bunch of single word sentiments like, sorry, etc. She's feeling a little better today, but she cried most of the night last night.



I shall do that. After I wrote that I went out back and attempted to snuggle with Tuleo. The little chit hissed at me and did not appreciate the love. I have only had him two years and cannot imagine her loss...


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> wait you didn't know I was a funky white boy?


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> My truck is in the truck hospital. He has something wrong with is air bag. Even though I only use my vehicle once a week, on Fridays, it feels strange to be stranded here with no truck. @DawnH if you wanted to send her a card with the sentiment you wrote in your post #79295, I think that would be very nice. What she was worried about on the Forum was a bunch of single word sentiments like, sorry, etc. She's feeling a little better today, but she cried most of the night last night.



Finally getting that recall taken care of? It's funny how when we don't have something and all of a sudden you need it! 
At least you will have peace of mind driving it on your Friday's.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Finally getting that recall taken care of? It's funny how when we don't have something and all of a sudden you need it!
> At least you will have peace of mind driving it on your Friday's.



Yeah. The rear axel pinion nut needs checking too (another recall). They told me that 99% of them that they've checked require no replacement. It will be just my luck to be the odd 1%.

Tonight is NCIS. Love me some NCIS!!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah. The rear axel pinion nut needs checking too (another recall). They told me that 99% of them that they've checked require no replacement. It will be just my luck to be the odd 1%.
> 
> Tonight is NCIS. Love me some NCIS!!



Do you like the spin offs as well?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Do you like the spin offs as well?



I watched New Orleans for a season or so, but couldn't get the picture of him morphing into other bodies from that old show of his, out of my mind. Also the stories never really grasped my interest. The Los Angeles one never did capture me. I've not watched a full episode of that one. I've been going back and watching JAG to see if I like that one (that's supposedly where NCIS came from), and so far it's sort of blah.


----------



## leigti

Hi agree about NCIS. The original one is great but the others just aren't. Except I sort of like Hetty. She's the short little lady on NCIS Los Angeles. I liked Scott Bakula much better in quantum leap.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For all asking, this is what happened to me …
> View attachment 144696
> View attachment 144697
> View attachment 144698


No, that's what happened to your car.
Thank God, you came out in a slightly better condition.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Today I'm celebrating a pretty important milestone stone for me.
> I have 12 years clean and sober


Not understand the concept here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I try to be efficient, so I combine my candy consumption with my ice cream indulgence.


Hmmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm on my way home!
> View attachment 145247


best news of the week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So as some of you may know, last night was my first night home. My bestest, buddy, Baxter was fast to get in my room. He was so happy having his daddy home that anytime I would move he would rush to my hand, bury his face in it, and purr loudly. I'm not sure who is happier he or me…


I've been as sorry for Baxter as i have for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello chatters.
How lovely life is.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello chatters.
> How lovely life is.


Did you come back just long enough to shut down chat?  just giving you a hard time.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So as some of you may know, last night was my first night home. My bestest, buddy, Baxter was fast to get in my room. He was so happy having his daddy home that anytime I would move he would rush to my hand, bury his face in it, and purr loudly. I'm not sure who is happier he or me…



 Awww


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Finally getting that recall taken care of? It's funny how when we don't have something and all of a sudden you need it!
> At least you will have peace of mind driving it on your Friday's.



So true.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Ms Jacqui


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello chatters.
> How lovely life is.



Hi and yes it is.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Ms Jacqui



Hey Kiddo!


----------



## Jacqui

On the way into town tonight, I saw a fawn standing next to the road. Still had the pretty spots, but was a good size.


----------



## AZtortMom

Very cool 
It sounds like you are having a good day


----------



## DawnH

Someone is growing...

...and my daughters face is chopped off because now that she is in 6th grade I am not allowed to take her photo unless her hair has just been brushed. I LOVE THE MIDDLE SCHOOL YEARS!!!

*sigh*


----------



## Jacqui

Lol kids are so funny.


----------



## Jacqui

I am so tired, but I have things to do for the next 10 hours. Will somebody get some sleep for me?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I am so tired, but I have things to do for the next 10 hours. Will somebody get some sleep for me?


I will I have an early flight to Boston tomorrow


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I will I have an early flight to Boston tomorrow



Having a hankering for freak clam chowder?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I am so tired, but I have things to do for the next 10 hours. Will somebody get some sleep for me?


I'll do the sleep, no chance this here guy is gonna feed a fawn all night!


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> Hi agree about NCIS. The original one is great but the others just aren't. Except I sort of like Hetty. She's the short little lady on NCIS Los Angeles. I liked Scott Bakula much better in quantum leap.



Quantum Leap!!! That was the name of the show. Right!!


----------



## Yvonne G

DawnH said:


> Someone is growing...
> 
> ...and my daughters face is chopped off because now that she is in 6th grade I am not allowed to take her photo unless her hair has just been brushed. I LOVE THE MIDDLE SCHOOL YEARS!!!
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> View attachment 145383



She's lovely! (and the tortoise too , naturally!)


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> Quantum Leap!!! That was the name of the show. Right!!


I liked that show.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning all .


----------



## tortdad

Hey peoples


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Morning all .



Morning Sir Mike...and the rest of you silly chatters.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Morning all .


Morning. Do you guys want to have another BBQ sometime before summer ends?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Morning. Do you guys want to have another BBQ sometime before summer ends?



Yes!!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Hey peoples



Hi Kevin.


----------



## Jacqui

*looks around*


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Morning. Do you guys want to have another BBQ sometime before summer ends?



Count me in!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *looks around*



Did you see me? I was hiding behind the palm tree and saying, "Very Interesting!"


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Nick! How's your new school?


----------



## AZtortMom

howdy all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Did you come back just long enough to shut down chat?  just giving you a hard time.


Hmmm.
Seems so.
Back to The Cold Dark Room I go.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Nick! How's your new school?


It looks like a prison. School hasn't started yet.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> It looks like a prison. School hasn't started yet.



Most of the older school buildings do look like that. When does school start? It started here last Monday.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Most of the older school buildings do look like that. When does school start? It started here last Monday.


In 2 weeks.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

He's trying to escape


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 145435
> 
> He's trying to escape



"Lemme outta here! I wanna go back to my California home!!"


----------



## DawnH

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 145435
> 
> He's trying to escape



He is SO stinkin' precious!! How old is he now?


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 145435
> 
> He's trying to escape


He's screaming take me back to California !


----------



## mike taylor

I like the BBQ so plan it and we will eat I say .


----------



## Yvonne G

A couple days ago I took in a pretty nice-looking young sulcata (maybe female, but still a little on the small side to tell), and now today I took in an adult male desert tortoise. My empty pens are now full. No more room at the inn. Both tortoises are in the classified section of our paper and in craigslist. I've had quite a few calls, "If you don't find the tortoise's owner, I'll take it." They don't even ask what kind it is, they just want it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

DawnH said:


> He is SO stinkin' precious!! How old is he now?


Three and a half


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Brought my tortoise box (at this point it's more box than enclosure) inside to cure. Outside layer still feels tacky due to it raining after every coat so I reaaaaallly hope it will finish curing in the air conditioning and I won't have to repaint it *fingers crossed*


----------



## mike taylor

So what's up Nick ? Want to throw apples at Jacqui with me? It's fun ! See watch ! POW RIGHT IN THE CRANIUM! NOW RUN !


----------



## jaizei

Brave man


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> So what's up Nick ? Want to throw apples at Jacqui with me? It's fun ! See watch ! POW RIGHT IN THE CRANIUM! NOW RUN !


No thanks I'm fine


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> No thanks I'm fine


Why use a apple ? Use a grape costs less and you can have the same fun


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> In 2 weeks.



Wow late start. I think ours started two weeks ago.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Brave man



I was thinking stupid or suicidal were closer to the correct term.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening everyone.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> I was thinking stupid or suicidal were closer to the correct term.


I'm a little of both . More of a suicidal type I guess . I like to live on the edge. Here comes the apples !


----------



## tortdad

Hard to believe but my daughter turned 17 today.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Evening everyone.



So you have a bottle baby?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Hard to believe but my daughter turned 17 today.
> View attachment 145516



Feeling a bit old?


----------



## mike taylor

No he has a tornado with legs . ha-ha That little kid is awesome ! Gives Kevin a run for his money .


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> So you have a bottle baby?



No. Of course I could go with: just my husband.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> No he has a tornado with legs . ha-ha That little kid is awesome ! Gives Kevin a run for his money .



Somebody needs to.


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Why use a apple ? Use a grape costs less and you can have the same fun



Mike would never be able to hit me, if he used something so small.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I'm a little of both . More of a suicidal type I guess . I like to live on the edge. Here comes the apples !


 Speaking of throwing apples, let's see who knows what I'm talking about. 

(Kevin shouts while holding up his Eaten apple)

Apple core!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> No he has a tornado with legs . ha-ha That little kid is awesome ! Gives Kevin a run for his money .


 Since we live on the gulf coast and his wrath lasts all day, non stop we refer to him as 'Hurricane Tyler'


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Speaking of throwing apples, let's see who knows what I'm talking about.
> 
> (Kevin shouts while holding up his Eaten apple)
> 
> Apple core!



You really know how to get down to the core of things, don't you.


----------



## Jacqui

It may not be a full moon, but it is a pretty moon tonight.


----------



## mike taylor

A alien moon !


----------



## dmmj

I have the perfect intelligence test juicy if you should have kids and pass on your genes. give everybody a poisonous rattlesnake if they try to take a selfie with it castrate them they. need to breed


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike i think I'm ready to throw apples at people.


----------



## Yvonne G

Howdy, all!

Jacqui: I noticed the moon this evening before it was even dark. I'll bet as it got closer to the horizon it was big and yellow, huh?

Oh, now I see...I was wondering what all those road apples were doing there in Jacqui's tortoise yards.

I picked up my truck this afternoon. He has new oil and filters, a new driver side air bag and a nut lock on the rear axle pinion nut. I was complimented on how nice and well-cared for my 10 year old truck was (and how good it sounds). I'll take a picture of it for you, but I won't be able to post it until my IT friend fixes my computer. But I'll have it in my camera.

My speakers (or sound card) are acting up, so I haven't been able to watch NYPD Blue on my computer...BUT...I discovered that I can watch it on my Kindle Fire!! So now I can watch in the comfort of my bedroom in my recliner. Of course it's a smaller screen, but that's ok. Dang, I love that show. I've been trying to remember what other discontinued shows I used to love and I really can't think of any. I really liked The Closer. Maybe I'll see if Amazon Prime has that one.

So,what are you all doing? Steven and Momof4's husband are in China, Noel is in...was it Chicago? I'm too lazy to go back and check. Smarch spent a couple nights with her male friend. Nick is waiting with bated breath for school to start. David is testing his progeny with rattle snakes. Rosie Redfoot is building a tortoise box. Mike is tossing road apples. Cameron is busy working at not working. Grampa is eating more grapes than he's tossing. Kevin is getting older. Dawn thinks Nick's sulcata is precious. So, what else is new?


----------



## dmmj

moms givebirth to kids except mine she gave birth to awesomeness


----------



## Yvonne G

Now wait a minute here. I thought that Mike (or was it Kevin?) was the awesome one. He even has a personal promotion thread to prove it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, you folks have talked my ear off. I'm going to bed. See you in the a.m.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Now wait a minute here. I thought that Mike (or was it Kevin?) was the awesome one. He even has a personal promotion thread to prove it.


It seems everyone is trying to take me awesomeness . ha-ha you can't have it . Good morning !


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning. I enjoy looking at the moon, stars, and sunrises and sets. Clouds too. Okay lightening also. Just so pretty, neat patterns and makes my problems seem so unimportant when I take in those sites.

I also love the thought that folks like you are seeing that same moon as I am. Makes you all closer some how.


----------



## Jacqui

*puts out fresh raspberry and white chocolate chip scones*


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *puts out fresh raspberry and white chocolate chip scones*




I'll be right there!! ***Yvonne grabs her keys and purse and rushes out the door***


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> *puts out fresh raspberry and white chocolate chip scones*


Sneaks up and takes the goodies .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Sneaks up and takes the goodies .


Psssst, pass some over


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey


What up dog


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Well good morning I have one more thing to say:


----------



## dmmj

public stupidity never ceases to fail to amaze me. The local school district here has a ban on spaghetti strap top. now they're screaming sexism I'm pretty sure that rule is enforced I'm both sexes so how can I say sexism if God can't wear spaghetti strap top and neither can girls seem simple to me


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> It may not be a full moon, but it is a pretty moon tonight.


is always full even if it is a little flat now


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

All the little neighbor kids came up to see my tortoises and I let them feed my sulcata.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I'll be right there!! ***Yvonne grabs her keys and purse and rushes out the door***



Only in my dreams


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Only in my dreams would I get to see Yvonne and Cowboy Ken together.


Doesn't have to be your dreams.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Doesn't have to be your dreams.



Yvonne's arms can't flap that far.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Doesn't have to be your dreams.



...and yes I see your addition...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> ...and yes I see your addition...


 addition ? As if I'd do such a thing … and to think, I'm not even really feeling any better. This morning my sister left for home …


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> addition ? As if I'd do such a thing … and to think, I'm not even really feeling any better. This morning my sister left for home …



Sorry she left.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Sorry she left.


You and me both. She lives down Yvonne's way and on her own, by her own devices has come up twice to stay with me and advocate for me. Yes, she's the best, and even now I'm tearing up posting this.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You and me both. She lives down Yvonne's way and on her own, by her own devices has come up twice to stay with me and advocate for me. Yes, she's the best, and even now I'm tearing up posting this.



She will be back. Nice to have somebody in the background willing to come as needed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> She will be back. Nice to have somebody in the background willing to come as needed.


Very much so.


----------



## mike taylor

Ken loves his sister ! Awwwww I kid family is for life bro .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Ken loves his sister ! Awwwww I kid family is for life bro .


Best part is I have 3 sisters. This one decided to come up twice and already has her return trip scheduled. She's a keeper I say.


----------



## mike taylor

I wish my brothers did that . Not for me but my mom and pops . They don't have anything to do with them . Unless it's a holiday .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> I wish my brothers did that . Not for me but my mom and pops . They don't have anything to do with them . Unless it's a holiday .


 Mike that totally blows and not in a good way. My mom had great support from , yup, the same sister, go figure. And my mom and I were the closest of all the six of us kids.


----------



## immiexxo

Can i join in this random conversation haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Ken loves his sister ! Awwwww I kid family is for life bro .


As if I don't know this. This is gospel truth. I post that while clearly not being a church going man.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

immiexxo said:


> Can i join in this random conversation haha


Hey you. Welcome to chat. Here we chat about anything that moves us. Any specific way I should address you. 
Most folks call me Ken or Cowboy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

immiexxo said:


> Can i join in this random conversation haha


And if ya'all don't know yet, this gal here is a good one, a keeper.


----------



## dmmj

I am either going to be an awesome parent or the worst one. remind cable from the room daddy there's a monster under the bed. I'm going to say no there's no.... OMG HE'S IN HERE EATING ME. just kidding he only eats little kids


----------



## immiexxo

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey you. Welcome to chat. Here we chat about anything that moves us. Any specific way I should address you.
> Most folks call me Ken or Cowboy.




Immie is fine 
What is the conversation here because I'm so confused haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Immie, seems we're all just sorta babbling except of course the parent nope, corrected, kid eat monster a couple posts ago. So remember that, now you know what to do with the untamable kids you'll be stuck babysitting. LOL.


----------



## immiexxo

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @Immie, seems we're all just sorta babbling except of course the parent nope, corrected, kid eat monster a couple posts ago. So remember that, now you know what to do with the untamable kids you'll be stuck babysitting. LOL.




Or the ones I teach haha. I'm a primary school teacher x


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey tortoise people


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes, the younger the better, Immie. Howdy Newt. How's it going dog? Have you heard the fun I had or at the least seen pictures of my totaled truck? 
That and before I forget, let me introduce you to Immie. Immie this is Newt, Newt this is Immie.


----------



## immiexxo

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes, the younger the better, Immie. Howdy Newt. How's it going dog? Have you heard the fun I had or at the least seen pictures of my totaled truck?
> That and before I forget, let me introduce you to Immie. Immie this is Newt, Newt this is Immie.



I haven't seen the pictures! 
Hey Newt, nice to meet you x


----------



## Myroli

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes, the younger the better, Immie. Howdy Newt. How's it going dog? Have you heard the fun I had or at the least seen pictures of my totaled truck?
> That and before I forget, let me introduce you to Immie. Immie this is Newt, Newt this is Immie.


I thought his name was nathan...?


----------



## Jacqui

immiexxo said:


> Can i join in this random conversation haha



Yes, we love new victims.


----------



## Myroli

Jacqui said:


> Yes, we love new victims.


Yeah, welcome to the dark side, we have tortoises


----------



## Jacqui

immiexxo said:


> Immie is fine
> What is the conversation here because I'm so confused haha



Then it is working if you are confused.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes, the younger the better, Immie. Howdy Newt. How's it going dog? Have you heard the fun I had or at the least seen pictures of my totaled truck?
> That and before I forget, let me introduce you to Immie. Immie this is Newt, Newt this is Immie.


Yea I saw the car, be careful


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Immie well here then, I'll post the pictures of my truck. Keep in mind it was a '96 Chevy s10 blazer. 


This is the rear lift gate window thing



this next is my drivers side of the front of the truck


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey tortoise people



Hi Nick.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

immiexxo said:


> I haven't seen the pictures!
> Hey Newt, nice to meet you x


Nice to meet you. Stay away from Cowboy he offers young people "candy".


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Hi Nick.


What's up?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Seems I rolled some 168' x6 times, then slid another 50'+ feet. They suggest I'm lucky to be alive with no new holes in me.


----------



## immiexxo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Nice to meet you. Stay away from Cowboy he offers young people "candy".




I was getting that vibe lollll


----------



## Myroli

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Seems I rolled some 168' x6 times, then slid another 50'+ feet. They suggest I'm lucky to be alive with no new holes in me.


I agree with that assessment


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Seems I rolled some 168' x6 times, then slid another 50'+ feet. They suggest I'm lucky to be alive with no new holes in me.


Does the car still work?


----------



## immiexxo

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Seems I rolled some 168' x6 times, then slid another 50'+ feet. They suggest I'm lucky to be alive with no new holes in me.




Oh myyy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Does the car still work?


Nope. It was considered a total loss and is on its way back to be turned into a minivan or something similar.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heck, I don't remember five days after the wreck or the wreck at all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heck, I don't remember five days after the wreck or the wreck at all.


By the phrase, “Heck, I don't remember five days after the wreck or the wreck at all." I'm saying I don't have a direct memory of those 5days.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> By the phrase, “Heck, I don't remember five days after the wreck or the wreck at all." I'm saying I don't have a direct memory of those 5days.


I guess that is what happens when you hit your head and they give you really good drugs.


----------



## Jacqui

That is just old age Ken.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm thinking a combination of the last two posts did it to me.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heck, I don't remember five days after the wreck or the wreck at all.



Reckon you'd want to remember those days?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> Reckon you'd want to remember those days?


See that's the biggest part of it. I don't know one way or the other.


----------



## smarch




----------



## smarch

I've been busy all week volunteering 11 hour days building the Spartan race this weekend. 4 days down just tomorrow left, I've been having a blast, it's what I want to do in life so I've been trying to make good impressions to get a job offer, since technically I don't qualify to apply to the job on my own.


----------



## mike taylor

Ha-ha I love it . I'm stealing that Smarch .


----------



## mike taylor

New girl in the house ! The scary thing is she's buddies with Ken and Adam . Who am I kidding so am I . Welcome to chat . The funny thing she already called Nick newt . hahaha I love it .


----------



## tortdad

Goodnight tort family


----------



## mike taylor

Nighty night I take it hurricane Tyler is sleeping .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> I've been busy all week volunteering 11 hour days building the Spartan race this weekend. 4 days down just tomorrow left, I've been having a blast, it's what I want to do in life so I've been trying to make good impressions to get a job offer, since technically I don't qualify to apply to the job on my own.
> 
> View attachment 145639
> 
> View attachment 145640
> 
> View attachment 145641


Have you been invited, by me or someone else, to visit Portland,Oregon yet. I believe this town and yourself would really like each other.


----------



## mike taylor

Oregon if over ran with Sasquatch !


----------



## Yvonne G

immiexxo said:


> Can i join in this random conversation haha



Heck yes, Immie!


----------



## Yvonne G

immiexxo said:


> I haven't seen the pictures!
> Hey Newt, nice to meet you x



Actually, if you'd like to be on his good side, you'll forget "Newt" and call him Nick.


----------



## Yvonne G

Myroli said:


> I thought his name was nathan...?



Nick


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Nick


No. Mine really is Cowboy Ken …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well it's time folks. Good Night from this old beat up Cowboy.


----------



## dmmj

I think I'm going to put a sign out in my front yard it says

attention criminals this house is protected by someone who believes in the Second Amendment my neighbors house. On either side is not please go visit them. okay let's see if anyone like this idea. Gun free zone mymy Hairy white but


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Have you been invited, by me or someone else, to visit Portland,Oregon yet. I believe this town and yourself would really like each other.


Yes you actually have at least once before lol.


----------



## dmmj

hey smarch what's going on get dirty lately


----------



## meech008

Morning everyone! Hope you guys are having a great morning/afternoon/early evening


----------



## mike taylor

Morning all


----------



## Yvonne G

Good day, back atcha!!

I'm kinda' sorry to see this thread slowing down. I've really enjoyed getting to know you all and reading about what's going on in your lives.

Today is my going-into-town-and-run-errands day. I'm also getting a mammogram. Plus, oh happy day!!!, my IT friend has come home from vacation and he's going to commandeer my computer from his house and see if he can fix my Windows 10 problem. Yippee!!!

So, what do all of you have planned for the day?


----------



## immiexxo

Yvonne G said:


> So, what do all of you have planned for the day?



It's my day off and I was asked to look after my nans dog, so I've locked it in the bedroom and let my tortoise have a roam of the whole garden on his own for once. He's loving it out there, walking all over the place and feasting on lots of weeds.
I'm not doing much as my days off are the only times I can be lazy!
x


----------



## leigti

I think more than just this thread is slowing down. Maybe it's just the time of year, school starting etc.


----------



## immiexxo

leigti said:


> I think more than just this thread is slowing down. Maybe it's just the time of year, school starting etc.



As a newbie, it does seem quiet. and looking back on previous chats and threads it seems as though things are quieter than they may have been before too. Hopefully once all the children are back at school people will get more of a chance to come online, and people who are working summer jobs may have more free time! xx


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I've been busy all week volunteering 11 hour days building the Spartan race this weekend. 4 days down just tomorrow left, I've been having a blast, it's what I want to do in life so I've been trying to make good impressions to get a job offer, since technically I don't qualify to apply to the job on my own.
> 
> View attachment 145639
> 
> View attachment 145640
> 
> View attachment 145641



Why don't you qualify on your own?


----------



## mike taylor

Lunch time ! Going to put some miles on my bike and some wind in my hair all weekend log . I love Fridays !


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Good day, back atcha!!
> 
> I'm kinda' sorry to see this thread slowing down. I've really enjoyed getting to know you all and reading about what's going on in your lives.
> 
> Today is my going-into-town-and-run-errands day. I'm also getting a mammogram. Plus, oh happy day!!!, my IT friend has come home from vacation and he's going to commandeer my computer from his house and see if he can fix my Windows 10 problem. Yippee!!!
> 
> So, what do all of you have planned for the day?


Hope your test goes well. I keep thinking about having one done.

Nice having your truck back isn't it?


----------



## mike taylor

You get your mower fixed Jacqui?


----------



## Jacqui

Having lunch with my neighbor.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## mike taylor

Hey Mr Newt Swinger !


----------



## Jacqui

immiexxo said:


> It's my day off and I was asked to look after my nans dog, so I've locked it in the bedroom and let my tortoise have a roam of the whole garden on his own for once. He's loving it out there, walking all over the place and feasting on lots of weeds.
> I'm not doing much as my days off are the only times I can be lazy!
> x



Nice way to spend a day.


----------



## mike taylor

Why hasn't any of the new people put up a picture in the what do you look like tread ?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> You get your mower fixed Jacqui?



Yes, but then as my ex loaded it to bring it hone, the ramp broke and I think the blade for bent. He was suppose to come back last Sunday and look at it.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey



Whatcha planning on doing today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Why hasn't any of the new people put up a picture in the what do you look like tread ?


I think it's too old, big and intimidating.
We need to start a new one.
You go first.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I think more than just this thread is slowing down. Maybe it's just the time of year, school starting etc.



Yep, it is seasonal.


----------



## immiexxo

mike taylor said:


> Why hasn't any of the new people put up a picture in the what do you look like tread ?



Is this a thing that's meant to be done haha? Where is the thread?


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think it's too old, big and intimidating.
> We need to start a new one.
> You go first.


You can find my face in awesome world .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> You can find my face in awesome world .


I've seen it before.
It's awesome.
But the poor newbies haven't.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think it's too old, big and intimidating.
> We need to start a new one.
> You go first.



Not sure we need another one made yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Not sure we need another one made yet.


Hmmmmm.........


----------



## Jacqui

immiexxo said:


> Is this a thing that's meant to be done haha? Where is the thread?



Not a requirement.


----------



## mike taylor

immiexxo said:


> Is this a thing that's meant to be done haha? Where is the thread?


To all but Jacqui she is scared . I made a post in the what do you look like so it should pop up at the top of your screen.


----------



## immiexxo

Found it and posted


----------



## Jacqui

Well off to do yard work.


----------



## mike taylor

Pictures scared Jacqui off !


----------



## immiexxo

Haha, I've still not seen yours!


----------



## mike taylor

It's in there I promise .


----------



## immiexxo

How far back is it?


----------



## mike taylor

Don't know I'll go find it .


----------



## mike taylor

Post 206/226 you'll find me .


----------



## mike taylor

You'll find me on post 170 also.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Pictures scared Jacqui off !



Just remember, there are prizes if you find the pictures of Jacqui


----------



## immiexxo

Hahaha poor Jacqui x


----------



## immiexxo

It's my one week anniversary of joining the forum!


----------



## mike taylor

Here is me !


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Happy one-week-iversary!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

immiexxo said:


> It's my one week anniversary of joining the forum!


And many more to come.


----------



## Elohi

Peeking in on my friends. 
How are all of you?


----------



## mike taylor

How the hell are you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monica, I like the, “spying eyes" in there, perfect!


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> How the hell are you?


Doing pretty good. I got a second opinion on my diagnosis from that first rheumatologist. I do have fibromyalgia. More tests being send off and I see the dr again in 3 weeks. 
I really liked my new rheum. He was extremely intelligent and not only did he listen without making preemptive assumptions, but he then explained things extremely well and was very nice to me. AND he didn't push pills!
Yay! Lol
Kids, husband, and tortoises are also doing well.


----------



## Elohi

My Dr told me to do aerobic exercise everyday and another stretching exercise daily (like yoga). 
Oh did a professional specialty MD just give me permission to exercise? Yes! Yes he did! I did tell him I've been told not to let my heart rate go above 170 because of my arrhythmias but he insisted I can do just enough to achieve aerobic status and is pushing for daily. I can not even explain how exciting I find this. 
So I went to a nearby gym with a friend of mine the other day and we plan to go again this weekend. The gym runs specials so I'll keep going with her until I hit the right special and get my membership for a nice price. 





I may or may not have also tossed around a heavy bag after my trip to the gym.


----------



## leigti

Elohi said:


> My Dr told me to do aerobic exercise everyday and another stretching exercise daily (like yoga).
> Oh did a professional specialty MD just give me permission to exercise? Yes! Yes he did! I did tell him I've been told not to let my heart rate go above 170 because of my arrhythmias but he insisted I can do just enough to achieve aerobic status and is pushing for daily. I can not even explain how exciting I find this.
> So I went to a nearby gym with a friend of mine the other day and we plan to go again this weekend. The gym runs specials so I'll keep going with her until I hit the right special and get my membership for a nice price.
> View attachment 145859
> 
> View attachment 145860
> 
> 
> I may or may not have also tossed around a heavy bag after my trip to the gym.


Exercise is good for fibromyalgia. But if you overdo it you're going to feel it more than other people would. Some people let the diagnosis of fibromyalgia just basically shut down their life. And there's no reason that it needs to. Manage it like any other chronic condition.


----------



## Elohi

leigti said:


> Exercise is good for fibromyalgia. But if you overdo it you're going to feel it more than other people would. Some people let the diagnosis of fibromyalgia just basically shut down their life. And there's no reason that it needs to. Manage it like any other chronic condition.


I've struggled most of my life with extreme fatigue. Then a bit later aches and pains and a general feeling of being not well. I maintained until I was 28 and suddenly started having symptomatic arrhythmias, which turned my life completely upside down and I've been limited since. (36 now) 

IT SUCKS SO BAD because I'm an active and physically aggressive/competitive person, or was. I love to run, swim, and play rough sports like football so it's been hard on me to have all that stripped away from me. If it's not my heart being a jerk, it's my achy tired body keeping me down. 
But something about having permission to be more active is exciting. I did get really sore from my trip to the gym but it's subsiding as I would expect. I need to get a heart rate monitor that is compatible with iPhone via Bluetooth so I can keep a close eye on my heart rate, just in case it acts up.


----------



## Elohi

And man o man do I pay the price, in pain, when I eat grains or sugar. Omg it's awful.


----------



## Elohi

Don't let all this boring talk run y'all off. I'm not contagious hahahahaha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I need to get a heart rate monitor that is compatible with iPhone via Bluetooth so I can keep a close eye on my heart rate, just in case it acts up.


 would one of those iWatch things workout?


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> would one of those iWatch things workout?


Hi Ken, how are you today? Hope you are getting better.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ken, how are you today? Hope you are getting better.


Today I feel better than I have. But I've been warned to still take it easy. Thank You for asking.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Today I feel better than I have. But I've been warned to still take it easy. Thank You for asking.


*GREAT *to hear that! And please .... _take it easy _Ken.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> *And please .... take it easy Ken.*


* now you're making it more telling me to take it easy. Thank You very much your kind thoughts and words, Gillian. You know what they mean to me.*


----------



## leigti

Elohi said:


> I've struggled most of my life with extreme fatigue. Then a bit later aches and pains and a general feeling of being not well. I maintained until I was 28 and suddenly started having symptomatic arrhythmias, which turned my life completely upside down and I've been limited since. (36 now)
> 
> IT SUCKS SO BAD because I'm an active and physically aggressive/competitive person, or was. I love to run, swim, and play rough sports like football so it's been hard on me to have all that stripped away from me. If it's not my heart being a jerk, it's my achy tired body keeping me down.
> But something about having permission to be more active is exciting. I did get really sore from my trip to the gym but it's subsiding as I would expect. I need to get a heart rate monitor that is compatible with iPhone via Bluetooth so I can keep a close eye on my heart rate, just in case it acts up.


Try to think of it as more endurance rather than speed or strength. Quick bursts, such as sprints etc. and heavy resistance during weightlifting is not good in any way for you.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> * now you're making it more telling me to take it easy. Thank You very much your kind thoughts and words, Gillian. You know what they mean to me.*


Yes.....take care of yourself Ken.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes.....take care of yourself Ken.



; )


----------



## dmmj

evil chance chant evil chant evil chant evil chant evil chant evil chant it's time for sacrifice preparing a virgin whoopp sorry wrong forum


----------



## mike taylor

Hopefully your sacrifice will be a cow on the BBQ pit . ha-ha Good morning TFO . I got the bike out waiting at the store for the rest of my group .


----------



## Elohi

Good morning everyone.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Was out running errands and I swear everyone else was too!

Thought I lost my debit card so I look high and low to find it, check my bank online to make sure no strange transactions and then cancel the card/request a new one. Oh, then I get in my car and as I'm buckling up I glance down and see something peeking out from under my seat between the console and Lo and behold it's my card. Too late now, but at least someone doesn't have ahold of it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

It kinda looks like mike


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Baby snapping turtle


----------



## DawnH

How is everything this fine weekend?

@Cowboy_Ken - how you feeling, hun?

Has anyone talked to Maggie? I don't want to tag her and disturb her... How is she doing? Does anyone know (aside from the obvious?) She has been on my mind a lot this week and the kids are sending her some love... I use to share Bob's stories with them so they knew what we were in store for in regards to Tuleo...





(This is Yvonne speaking: Sorry to intrude in your post, but I really think Maggie would like to see your kids' pictures, so I'm tagging her - @maggie3fan )


----------



## mike taylor

Why would anyone want to molest a alligator ? Rapist are crazy ! Hahaha


----------



## Yvonne G

Whee!!! I got my truck back!





and just because this is such a cute picture:






I don't remember what was in the bowl, but she has it across the top of her nose and inside her nostril. I love my truck! and I love my dog!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> USER=14851]@Cowboy_Ken[/USER] - how you feeling, hun? Has anyone talked to Maggie?


Thanks for asking. Today I actually hurt more than I have in weeks. It's rough because yesterday I felt the best I have. As for Maggie, I'm sorry to say I've yet to talk with her recently.


----------



## Yvonne G

She's getting better. Still can't sleep, but has stopped crying so much.


----------



## DawnH

DawnH said:


> How is everything this fine weekend?
> 
> @Cowboy_Ken - how you feeling, hun?
> 
> Has anyone talked to Maggie? I don't want to tag her and disturb her... How is she doing? Does anyone know (aside from the obvious?) She has been on my mind a lot this week and the kids are sending her some love... I use to share Bob's stories with them so they knew what we were in store for in regards to Tuleo...
> 
> View attachment 145930
> 
> 
> 
> (This is Yvonne speaking: Sorry to intrude in your post, but I really think Maggie would like to see your kids' pictures, so I'm tagging her - @maggie3fan )



Yvonne - I've mailed them and they are on their way to her right now.


----------



## meech008

Elohi said:


> I've struggled most of my life with extreme fatigue. Then a bit later aches and pains and a general feeling of being not well. I maintained until I was 28 and suddenly started having symptomatic arrhythmias, which turned my life completely upside down and I've been limited since. (36 now)
> 
> IT SUCKS SO BAD because I'm an active and physically aggressive/competitive person, or was. I love to run, swim, and play rough sports like football so it's been hard on me to have all that stripped away from me. If it's not my heart being a jerk, it's my achy tired body keeping me down.
> But something about having permission to be more active is exciting. I did get really sore from my trip to the gym but it's subsiding as I would expect. I need to get a heart rate monitor that is compatible with iPhone via Bluetooth so I can keep a close eye on my heart rate, just in case it acts up.


Fit bits are ios compatible, I think they have a heart rate monitor on them.


----------



## DawnH

There is something adorable about a tortoise butt...


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> hey smarch what's going on get dirty lately


Funny you should ask


----------



## DawnH

smarch said:


> Funny you should ask
> View attachment 145969



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Funny you should ask
> View attachment 145969


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thanks for asking. Today I actually hurt more than I have in weeks. It's rough because yesterday I felt the best I have. As for Maggie, I'm sorry to say I've yet to talk with her recently.



Sorry your hurting today. I hope you get better soon.


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Funny you should ask
> View attachment 145969



Happy Birthday !!! I hope you celebrate in style!!


----------



## mike taylor

Well home from a ten hour ride . Didn't see any rapist humping on alligators but I did see some gators .


----------



## dmmj

a man can only be called Zelda so many times before he snaps


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Well home from a ten hour ride . Didn't see any rapist humping on alligators but I did see some gators .


were you looking for those?


----------



## mike taylor

Went to the zoo.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> I hope you get better soon.


 As do I hon, as do I. I've been told it likely will take some time to heal though. I can wish though, right?


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As do I hon, as do I. I've been told it likely will take some time to heal though. I can wish though, right?



So, is Karen helping out? Do you have any help or anything?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> So, is Karen helping out? Do you have any help or anything?


She doesn't help and I've not asked. Ends up used against me.


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> She doesn't help and I've not asked. Ends up used against me.



Well, chit. That sucks. I'm sorry. Do you have a nurse that comes in or anything?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No one comes out. It is a drag sometimes, trust me.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No one comes out. It is a drag sometimes, trust me.


----------



## Elohi

I LOL'd so I thought I'd share.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Good evening all.


Hi Jacqui. How are you hon?


----------



## tortdad

Hi everybody. I had a looking day today. It started out with Noah and his football team. We had a scrimmage on the other side of town and it lasted 4 hours. Did I mention I'm coaching the flag kids???!!!! After that my wife had some landscaping for me to do which took me until dinner time...digging, concrete , then bricks on top of that. It was a small area but still took a lot of work to do.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

At least you'd have a valid reason to fall asleep with a cold beer and the tv on, right?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hi Jacqui. How are you hon?



I be just fine.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Hi everybody. I had a looking day today. It started out with Noah and his football team. We had a scrimmage on the other side of town and it lasted 4 hours. Did I mention I'm coaching the flag kids???!!!! After that my wife had some landscaping for me to do which took me until dinner time...digging, concrete , then bricks on top of that. It was a small area but still took a lot of work to do.



Sounds like a good day. What about tomorrow?


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff is on his way from TX to CO, so I might get to catch a glimpse of him maybe Monday.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like a good day. What about tomorrow?


Grocery shopping and more yard work  but what I really want to do is rest. My body is really hating me right now


----------



## Jacqui

Pretty moon out there tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Grocery shopping and more yard work  but what I really want to do is rest. My body is really hating me right now



Bodies are like that sometimes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Pretty moon out there tonight.


I've got the first rain producing clouds here since March!


----------



## morganshaw

DawnH said:


> So, is Karen helping out? Do you have any help or anything?



Sorry to ruin the image my dad has made of Karen but she has actually helped out more than he will ever know or admit! His brain is still healing and having issues seeing truths and facing facts right now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

morganshaw said:


> Sorry to ruin the image my dad has made of Karen but she has actually helped out more than he will ever know or admit! His brain is still healing and having issues seeing truths and facing facts right now.


I would love to get that information. Can a quote or two be provided for proper direction?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well that was some 35+ minutes ago. NEXT!


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No one comes out. It is a drag sometimes, trust me.


hey cowboy one time special offer if you feel like talking PM me I'll give you my cell phone will chat


----------



## DawnH

Oh man. Sorry Ken. I blew chunks with that one. My deepest apologies.


----------



## dmmj

DawnH said:


> Oh man. Sorry Ken. I blew chunks with that one. My deepest apologies.


very funny but very dirty joke involving chunks wish I could share on forum


----------



## DawnH

Well, I am taking away my computer privileges tonight. I hope everyone has a great Sunday. Next time I show up I shall bring coffee, donuts and a post it note that says "HEY DUMMY! TAKE IT TO PM!"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

All are good. My daughter posted as if I'd really been negative towards Karen. I simply wanted those coordinates. I'm good folks. Really.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got the first rain producing clouds here since March!


They say it might rain here tomorrow too. That's a good thing, we need it desperately. Not as desperately as all the people with the fires but desperately enough. I hope the whole state just gets dumped on tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For the most part we've had rain off and on since early, early morning and it's still off and oning. But the guessers are saying on the east they'll just get the wind and no rain.


----------



## dmmj

do you wake up in the morning sticky and covered in sweat? If so good job


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> do you wake up in the morning sticky and covered in sweat? If so good job


At my age it's been along time but I do still remember it !


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Hi everybody. I had a looking day today. It started out with Noah and his football team. We had a scrimmage on the other side of town and it lasted 4 hours. Did I mention I'm coaching the flag kids???!!!! After that my wife had some landscaping for me to do which took me until dinner time...digging, concrete , then bricks on top of that. It was a small area but still took a lot of work to do.



Sounds like a rough day. No way I could endure kids of that age. You're a bigger man than I, Gunga Din!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good evening all.



Hi there, Jacqui!! Did you notice the Harvest Moon this evening? It was a beaut as it came up over the horizon.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Pretty moon out there tonight.



Oops! I guess you DID see it.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For the most part we've had rain off and on since early, early morning and it's still off and oning. But the guessers are saying on the east they'll just get the wind and no rain.


That's not what they need. I guess some of the fires in a pretty big runs today. And it still smells like a campfire here.


----------



## morganshaw

Cowboy_Ken said:


> All are good. My daughter posted as if I'd really been negative towards Karen. I simply wanted those coordinates. I'm good folks. Really.



You have been. If you want to talk with me, you have my number. People deserve to know that you may have been in a wreck but you are not a victim.


----------



## Yvonne G

What is this 'rain' of which you speak?


----------



## Yvonne G

I've only got one more season of NYPD Blue left to watch. I wonder if my old age memory will allow me to start over again with season 1 and watch it without remembering what happened.

And, on that note, I'm off to Z-z-z-z-z land!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

morganshaw said:


> People deserve to know that you may have been in a wreck but you are not a victim.


 Well I must state clearly now that I had no prior knowledge of you bonding so tightly with Karen. I'm here now simply looking for a name.


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> What is this 'rain' of which you speak?


I'm not completely sure, haven't seen it in a very long time, just heard about it.


----------



## morganshaw

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well I must state clearly now that I had no prior knowledge of you bonding so tightly with Karen. I'm here now simply looking for a name.



Goodnight!


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I've only got one more season of NYPD Blue left to watch. I wonder if my old age memory will allow me to start over again with season 1 and watch it without remembering what happened.
> 
> And, on that note, I'm off to Z-z-z-z-z land!


the upside to dementia


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi there, Jacqui!! Did you notice the Harvest Moon this evening? It was a beaut as it came up over the horizon.



I did indeed.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> What is this 'rain' of which you speak?



Something we seem to get about every other day.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning and may the day bring whatever weather you are wishin' for.


----------



## Jacqui

The fog is so thick here this morning, you need to use your windshield wipers.


----------



## dmmj

fog? fog? fog? No let me get back to you on that


----------



## DawnH

...speaking of fog. Has anyone seen the movie "The Fog" that was filmed in 1980? OMG. I use to watch that when I was younger and I would freak out so bad, especially living in San Francisco. I really loved that movie. I told my husband about it 10 years ago and he found it and we watched it together for the first time. It was so campy and horrible, not as good as I remember it...lol


----------



## DawnH

Epic.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080749/


----------



## Pearly

I love fog! There is something mysterious about, something almost... magical. Living in Texas I hardly ever see it! Good morning! I've been neglecting the forum lately but it's great to see Cowboy's name popping up here and there! Welcome back, Cowboy Ken! We are having a gorgeous Sunday morning here in Round Rock, Texas. Wishing everyone a wonderful Sunday


----------



## Yvonne G

Howdy, all! Anyone doing anything special today? For me it's laundry, wash my hair, putter around outside cleaning up, chopping weeds, picking up poop and cleaning waterers, etc...just another day in tortoiseville!


----------



## Jacqui

Fog reminds me of werewolf or vampire movies. I love it. It takes an ordinary view and makes it seem completely like you are in a new area.


----------



## Jacqui

The usual yard work for me and a long nap after the am animal chores.


----------



## dmmj

special? special? special? I don't know is having a long distance date with my girlfriend count?


----------



## mike taylor

Morning all !


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> special? special? special? I don't know is having a long distance date with my girlfriend count?



Could be


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Morning all !



Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Is Noel still in Boston?


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> .... It was so campy and horrible, not as good as I remember it...lol



I find that true of most movies


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> special? special? special? I don't know is having a long distance date with my girlfriend count?



Have you told her about us?


----------



## Yvonne G

David: Is she still planning a trip here to see you?


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Have you told her about us?


I keep you secret


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> David: Is she still planning a trip here to see you?


yes indeed next year she's super excited for some reason to see me


----------



## mike taylor

A lady excited to see you ??? Sounds fishy to me !


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> A lady excited to see you ??? Sounds fishy to me !



Good thing we like David or we might get mean with our teasing.


----------



## dmmj

hey guys words hurt but only when a dictionaries being f
thrown at you


----------



## dmmj

I have a poem for you guys roses are red violets are blue I have 5 fingers the middle one is for you


----------



## dmmj

I'm sorry that was wrong it should say four fingers and a thumb my bad


----------



## immiexxo

Heyy everyone!
Random but does anyone have any movie suggestions? I'm poorly and spending the day in bed but I'm sooo bored! Thanksss


----------



## dmmj

any particular genre?


----------



## immiexxo

dmmj said:


> any particular genre?



Nope literally anything!


----------



## dmmj

immiexxo said:


> Nope literally anything!


ok you're over 18 right? Shawshank Redemption Robocop original idiocracy office space give me another minute airplane terminator 
1 & 2 Star Wars episode 4 5 & 6 matrix first one only that you keep you busy for a while


----------



## dmmj

continue ghostbusters red dawn original Disney Pixar frozen walle bugs life the incredibles up


----------



## dmmj

TV shows if you have access to Netflix if I make you giggle even a little bit News Radio the critic Better Off Ted


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## DawnH

immiexxo said:


> Nope literally anything!



The Fog


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Back from Boston?


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



What a beautiful avatar. I have a baby saguaro cactus. It's about 3' tall and doesn't have arms yet.


----------



## dmmj

I've always been told there's no excuse for domestic violence. Why does that sound like a challenge to me?


----------



## Yvonne G

You'd just better not take it out on your little doggy.


----------



## mike taylor

You can be one of them guys with the white wife beater tee-shirt on . As the cop pull up you say I told her once the second time is how she got the black eye . Your wife will be in a stripped tube top screaming take his *** to jail !


----------



## dmmj

I can or I am? I'm confused


----------



## tortdad

Well, got all the yard work done (most of it anyways, the weed wacker gave out on me). We have company coming over so it's time to shower and start the burgers and play hostest with the mostest. I wish I had beer


----------



## dmmj

tortdad said:


> Well, got all the yard work done (most of it anyways, the weed wacker gave out on me). We have company coming over so it's time to shower and start the burgers and play hostest with the mostest. I wish I had beer


why wish aren't you over 21?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

College Football Starts THURSDAY! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

You could be .


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> College Football Starts THURSDAY! ! !



boo - hiss


----------



## dmmj

f.y.i I did not sign up for the Ashley Madison site


----------



## Killerrookie

dmmj said:


> f.y.i I did not sign up for the Ashley Madison site


That's a very kinky site.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> College Football Starts THURSDAY! ! !



 well there goes the quality of life.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> boo - hiss



I second this!


----------



## Jacqui

My rider is sorta fixed and I did mow with it for an hour. Of course the weeds are taller then I am, so it looks like crapola.


----------



## DawnH

Jacqui said:


> My rider is sorta fixed and I did mow with it for an hour. Of course the weeds are taller then I am, so it looks like crapola.



Make a maze!!!


----------



## immiexxo

I heard the party's here. Mind if I come in?


----------



## mike taylor

How much land do you have ? You may need to move up to a bush hog . ha-ha I have two mowers I'd hook you up on the cheep .


----------



## Jacqui

immiexxo said:


> I heard the party's here. Mind if I come in?



That would requires us to have minds. Lol of course you may enter. ,


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> How much land do you have ? You may need to move up to a bush hog . ha-ha I have two mowers I'd hook you up on the cheep .



About half a big block and then the more maintained yards are about another half a block.


----------



## immiexxo

Hahha I think I'm slowly but surely becoming addicted to this forum. Is this the norm?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> How much land do you have ? You may need to move up to a bush hog . ha-ha I have two mowers I'd hook you up on the cheep .



Before the floods and the mower constant breakdown, I had the bad lot in really great shape.


----------



## Jacqui

immiexxo said:


> Hahha I think I'm slowly but surely becoming addicted to this forum. Is this the norm?



Very much so.


----------



## Jacqui

immiexxo said:


> Hahha I think I'm slowly but surely becoming addicted to this forum. Is this the norm?



Are you feeling better?


----------



## immiexxo

Jacqui said:


> Very much so.



Don't know if this makes me normal or just a tortoise freak haha


----------



## Jacqui

immiexxo said:


> I heard the party's here. Mind if I come in?



They never invite me to the parties.


----------



## immiexxo

Jacqui said:


> Are you feeling better?




I am, thank you. Typical of me to feel better and gain energy at almost 1:30 am but it is what it is lol


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> Make a maze!!!



Not a thick enough strand/patch of any one weed.


----------



## Jacqui

immiexxo said:


> Don't know if this makes me normal or just a tortoise freak haha



They are inclusive of each other.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## immiexxo

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey


Helloo. It's going quiet in here!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey



Evening Nick!


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> Not a thick enough strand/patch of any one weed.


Get some goats. Use hurricane or snow fencing to keep them where you want them to be. Move the fence every couple days.


----------



## jaizei

leigti said:


> Get some goats. Use hurricane or snow fencing to keep them where you want them to be. Move the fence every couple days.



Sheep are less jerk-y than goats


----------



## Jacqui

With my luck the goats/sheep would not eat my weeds, much like my sulcatas do not.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Sheep are less jerk-y than goats


personal experience?


----------



## tortdad

dmmj said:


> why wish aren't you over 21?


Yeah but no time to go get some. Had to cook


----------



## dmmj

no time for beer? blasphemer


----------



## mike taylor

Man the store is only a block a way .


----------



## mike taylor

Send your wife !


----------



## mike taylor

Ask a neighbor!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Ask a neighbor!


I told the wife to have her friends pick some up on the way but she didn't do it.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

tortdad said:


> I told the wife to have her friends pick some up on the way but she didn't do it.





Will this help until you get more !


----------



## mike taylor

Where is the food ?


----------



## leigti

jaizei said:


> Sheep are less jerk-y than goats


Maybe, but sheep eat grass and goats eat everything


----------



## Yvonne G

Goats are great jumpers.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok...th-th-that's all folks!


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning ! Wait never mind it's Monday got to go to stinking work .


----------



## meech008

mike taylor said:


> Good morning ! Wait never mind it's Monday got to go to stinking work .


Morning!


----------



## DawnH

Morning Mike! I have a love/hate relationship with this whole back to school thing...


----------



## Yvonne G

Me too. I hate that the school bus stops in front of my house because the little litter bugs get off the bus and toss their snack trash on my property, however, I love that they're all in school during the day and not in my neighborhood!!! (As you may have guessed, I'm not a fan of kids)


----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> Me too. I hate that the school bus stops in front of my house because the little litter bugs get off the bus and toss their snack trash on my property, however, I love that they're all in school during the day and not in my neighborhood!!! (As you may have guessed, I'm not a fan of kids)



That sounds like something my neighbors kids would do. It's funny, but when we move I told my husband I do NOT want to be in a family neighborhood or close to a house for fear of kids. They are so bratty these days and I really want to choke the majority of them.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

We had another beautiful close in fog this am. You could almost see it rolling in.


----------



## smarch

Uh oh boo-boo


----------



## Yvonne G

It almost looks like the tread from a shoe on your ankle (not including the terrible bruise). What on earth did you do?


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> It almost looks like the tread from a shoe on your ankle (not including the terrible bruise). What on earth did you do?


The lines are from my KT tape since I was camping this weekend and didn't have an ace wrap or brace in my car but I had the tape to use as support.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> What on earth did you do?


It's actually a really funny story... Kinda.
So all week I've been building the race that happened over the weekend. And I ran the race both Saturday and Sunday. Well Saturday was my birthday, so I did the race (twice actually) and came out just covered in a few cuts and bruises which is normal. We were hanging out at the race after and when you do these races you get a free beer after, and the people who don't drink will give up theirs to someone who will, and saying "birthday girl wants the beer!" Got me 4 beers in a semi short period of time. So when me and my friends were headed up to the farm to get food I was kind of prancing around, next thing I knew I hit the ground from rolling my ankle. Drank more (since it was my birthday) needed to be practically carried to my car because the ankle really started hurting, and woke up the next morning to horrible swelling. Ran again yesterday on it anyway, limping the whole 5 miles, and on one of the obstacles, the monkey bars, I made it 3 bars and fell landing on the ankle again worsening the injury.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hm-m-m-m, I see... A glutton for punishment.


----------



## mike taylor

Nope she is a girl with no quit !


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m-m, I see... A glutton for punishment.



Sure is,isn't she.


----------



## Jacqui

Lunching with a sexy ok man.


----------



## mike taylor

As long as your husband doesn't find out .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> As long as your husband doesn't find out .



You wouldn't tell on me would ya?


----------



## Killerrookie

Hi


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Hi



*waves* Howdy!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Lunching with a sexy ok man.



I thought he was on the OTHER side of the continent.


----------



## Yvonne G

Last summer I adopted out 1.3 luteola and yesterday he brought me 3 little luteola babies to find homes for. They're just the cutest things.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> You wouldn't tell on me would ya?


As long as I don't have to lie . If I don't know I can't say a word .


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Last summer I adopted out 1.3 luteola and yesterday he brought me 3 little luteola babies to find homes for. They're just the cutest things.


Pictures please !


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> Last summer I adopted out 1.3 luteola and yesterday he brought me 3 little luteola babies to find homes for. They're just the cutest things.


What are they?


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m-m, I see... A glutton for punishment.


Pretty much, I'm basically a stubborn butt head.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Sure is,isn't she.


Wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Nope she is a girl with no quit !


Everyone on course kept asking if I was OK (because they can be dangerous races and we all look out for each other) as I was hobbling the entire race with a stick as a crutch. I'll have some pretty awesome pictures from the race when they come through though.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Me too. I hate that the school bus stops in front of my house because the little litter bugs get off the bus and toss their snack trash on my property, however, I love that they're all in school during the day and not in my neighborhood!!! (As you may have guessed, I'm not a fan of kids)


am I the only one imagining Yvonne out there yelling get off my lawn?


----------



## dmmj

smarch said:


> Everyone on course kept asking if I was OK (because they can be dangerous races and we all look out for each other) as I was hobbling the entire race with a stick as a crutch. I'll have some pretty awesome pictures from the race when they come through though.


I reiterate I honestly think you're insane but if you enjoy it what can I say,


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Lunching with a sexy ok man.


 wait I'm not there


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi friends


----------



## even gomer

leigti said:


> What are they?


Lu teo la is desert box turtle. (I had to put spaces in it to keep auto correct happy)


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I've been eating better (mostly) as I get ready for wedding planning. I went out looking for a dress to wear to a friend's wedding and found one for $19 on the clearance rack. Score! Or so I thought... They had the size I used to wear, not the size I need now. I found it online but it costs $10 more to order. I still bought it, but guess that's one downside. Everybody's the same size who shops there so the good deals in my size are picked over!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I thought he was on the OTHER side of the continent.



That was the other day. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Last summer I adopted out 1.3 luteola and yesterday he brought me 3 little luteola babies to find homes for. They're just the cutest things.



Tomorrow IS my birthday...


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> am I the only one imagining Yvonne out there yelling get off my lawn?



Lol that would be me (and threatening to call the sheriff)


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Tomorrow IS my birthday...


*ears perk up* birthday?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Lol that would be me (and threatening to call the sheriff)


Nope!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> wait I'm not there



That's a fact. Jeff does comedy well enough on his own.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi friends



Hi Noel!


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> I've been eating better (mostly) as I get ready for wedding planning. I went out looking for a dress to wear to a friend's wedding and found one for $19 on the clearance rack. Score! Or so I thought... They had the size I used to wear, not the size I need now. I found it online but it costs $10 more to order. I still bought it, but guess that's one downside. Everybody's the same size who shops there so the good deals in my size are picked over!



Congrats on the buy!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *ears perk up* birthday?



Yeppers. 57. It is why Jeff came home and plan to meet the kids for supper.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi Noel!


Hi Jacqui *waves* 
I'm glad Jeff is spending time with you on your birthday


----------



## even gomer

Jacqui said:


> Tomorrow IS my birthday...


Liar, liar, pants on fire!!


----------



## even gomer

Oh, wait...it really is your b.d. (even blushes in shame and skin's back into her cave)


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jacqui *waves*
> I'm glad Jeff is spending time with you on your birthday



Sorta glad too


----------



## even gomer

slink s. ...damn auto correct


----------



## Jacqui

even gomer said:


> Liar, liar, pants on fire!!



It is also my oldest daughter's day.


----------



## Jacqui

even gomer said:


> slink s. ...damn auto correct



Isn't that stinky how it changes things on you.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Isn't that stinky how it changes things on you.


*nodding in agreement while eating ice cream*


----------



## jaizei

even gomer said:


> Oh, wait...it really is your b.d. (even blushes in shame and skin's back into her cave)



Just wait...remember birthday month starts tomorrow.


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> I reiterate I honestly think you're insane but if you enjoy it what can I say,


Well I am insane so there's that. These races are one of those things you don't understand if you haven't done one, because they do seem pretty crazy. Insane this time was starting the race limping and knowing my ankle was in trouble.


----------



## smarch

Plus, with the right people you can always have fun on course.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *nodding in agreement while eating ice cream*



We just went to subway/goodrich for ice cream and NOTHING good about entire experience. Not even eatable ice cream. It is icy.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## Jacqui

I left a message on their website that so much was wrong, I want to talk to a human.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey



How did you spend your day?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I like froyo places for going out for ice cream-type dessert. Otherwise I just buy it at the store and eat too much


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> How did you spend your day?


I went to the park with my sister


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I also had to get my engagement ring resized... Was bought in a 10, was feeling loose so got re-sized as an 8.5! No wonder the ring was falling off!


----------



## Yvonne G

RosieRedfoot said:


> I've been eating better (mostly) as I get ready for wedding planning. I went out looking for a dress to wear to a friend's wedding and found one for $19 on the clearance rack. Score! Or so I thought... They had the size I used to wear, not the size I need now. I found it online but it costs $10 more to order. I still bought it, but guess that's one downside. Everybody's the same size who shops there so the good deals in my size are picked over!



I have found that with shoes that are on sale. They never have my size. I never imagined there were so many women with the same size feet as me. Can we see your dress?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Isn't that stinky how it changes things on you.



Yes. I'll never complain about people using small devices to post on the Forum ever again. I have to use a little pointer thing to type on that small Kindle keyboard, and I get so engrossed in one finger typing that I forget to look at what actually typed. And I can't figure out how to double space like for a new paragraph.

My hat is off to all of you who use a screen keyboard. Not the easiest thing in the world to type on.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Just wait...remember birthday month starts tomorrow.



That's right. An awful lot of moderators were born in September!


----------



## Yvonne G

RosieRedfoot said:


> I also had to get my engagement ring resized... Was bought in a 10, was feeling loose so got re-sized as an 8.5! No wonder the ring was falling off!



Thank goodness you didn't lose it.


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Plus, with the right people you can always have fun on course.
> View attachment 146256



This really looks like a fun group of people.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, there's quite a few members online, but no one is posting. Where's everyone? Jacqui must be preparing for her B.D. tomorrow??? Cowboy Ken is sleeping with his cat and dog??? Smarch is recouperating from her badly bruised ankle??? Mike had to work after having two days off, so he's probably gone to bed already??? Nick??? Leighti??? Noel??? Elohi??? Lyn and all you people across the pond???


----------



## Momof4

Spending time with family and helping with homework.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Night All. I've missed you…


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

I think you're at the point of no return when you post in a thread that you are no part of just to say hi. 


Hi!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. I'll never complain about people using small devices to post on the Forum ever again. I have to use a little pointer thing to type on that small Kindle keyboard, and I get so engrossed in one finger typing that I forget to look at what actually typed. And I can't figure out how to double space like for a new paragraph.
> 
> My hat is off to all of you who use a screen keyboard. Not the easiest thing in the world to type on.


Welcome my world .Try it on a cell phone. With spell check that changes your words . haha


----------



## Yvonne G

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> I think you're at the point of no return when you post in a thread that you are no part of just to say hi.
> 
> 
> Hi!



Hey @ILoveTorts&Gerbils - come on back. We're happy to make you a part of this crazy thread!!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Welcome my world .Try it on a cell phone. With spell check that changes your words . haha



Add to that a very cracked screen and you have me.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning folks!


----------



## mike taylor

I fill for you Jacqui .


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

Good afternoon here in the UK! Where are you?


----------



## Yvonne G

Central California!


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

What time is it there?


----------



## Yvonne G

10:29a


----------



## mike taylor

Man working sucks ! I'm going home to slap my dad for not thinking of a get rich quick idea .


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Man working sucks ! I'm going home to slap my dad for not thinking of a get rich quick idea .



I think you mean working_ for someone else_ sucks.


----------



## mike taylor

Working sucks all of it . For yourself by yourself or for someone else sucks .


----------



## dmmj

haha poor Hillary Clinton she must be desperate I saw an ad on Facebook telling me sign up so I could get a birthday wish from her I think I'll pass thank you


----------



## mike taylor

She would just take it from someone else.


----------



## dmmj

I have been pondering the question that has plagued mankind forever. Who put that banana over there?


----------



## Jacqui

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> Good afternoon here in the UK! Where are you?



The greatest state in the USA... Nebraska


----------



## Jacqui

I am stuffed.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I am stuffed.


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening all


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I am stuffed.



What'd you have for dinner?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 146377



Thanks!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Evening all



Evening! How are things there?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> What'd you have for dinner?



Guess


----------



## jaizei

Pizza?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Guess


Mexican


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, here we are again. Dove season today. Lots of guns going off before it was light enough to see the poor little birdies.

57, huh Jacqui? Does that make you officially a senior citizen?

I watched a couple real old westerns today on Amazon Prime's instant video. Man oh man the acting was bad back then. And those cowboys really yank on their poor horses' mouths. These were real cowboy actors too, Hoot Gibson, Gene Autry. Pretty corny movies, but when you're bored...

G'night all!


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

Yvonne G said:


> Well, here we are again. Dove season today. Lots of guns going off before it was light enough to see the poor little birdies.
> 
> 57, huh Jacqui? Does that make you officially a senior citizen?
> 
> I watched a couple real old westerns today on Amazon Prime's instant video. Man oh man the acting was bad back then. And those cowboys really yank on their poor horses' mouths. These were real cowboy actors too, Hoot Gibson, Gene Autry. Pretty corny movies, but when you're bored...
> 
> G'night all!




Do you ride?


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning ! Let's get chat going please !


----------



## Yvonne G

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> Do you ride?



I used to. Both my horses have passed on due to old age.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Good morning ! Let's get chat going please !



Why? You're off to work, aren't you? And where the heck has Kevin been lately. Is he deserting us?


----------



## smarch

I'm staring to lose hope in everything. My real life friends aren't talking to me anymore and I don't know why, I still can't find a job and I'm now entering around $400 in debt with student loans on the way. I can't join the army like I want because of my anxiety meds that I've been coming off of, and I'm apparently too fat. 
I'm literally losing hope and giving up here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw, darn it, Sarah. You have a bunch of good friends and really seem to enjoy life. It's important not to dwell on the bad things going on in your life at the moment, and concentrate on all the good stuff. You're probably just coming down from the high you've experienced after your big race.

Give your closest 'real life' friend a call and ask them point blank what's going on. It doesn't do to be thinking all the bad things that MIGHT be wrong. Try to get it out into the open.

And "too fat"?????? All the exercise you get building and participating in thoses mud things? Nah. I don't believe it.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Why? You're off to work, aren't you? And where the heck has Kevin been lately. Is he deserting us?


Yes I'm at work . I have no idea what Kevin is up to .


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, darn it, Sarah. You have a bunch of good friends and really seem to enjoy life. It's important not to dwell on the bad things going on in your life at the moment, and concentrate on all the good stuff. You're probably just coming down from the high you've experienced after your big race.
> 
> Give your closest 'real life' friend a call and ask them point blank what's going on. It doesn't do to be thinking all the bad things that MIGHT be wrong. Try to get it out into the open.
> 
> And "too fat"?????? All the exercise you get building and participating in thoses mud things? Nah. I don't believe it.



Have you asked your friends out for dinner or drinks lately? Maybe they feel deserted. 
Seriously?? Fat!!! Girl, that is muscle!! 
Did you talk to a recruiter in person? 
I guess the meds would automatically exempt you but your size, no way Jose!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

smarch said:


> I'm staring to lose hope in everything. My real life friends aren't talking to me anymore and I don't know why, I still can't find a job and I'm now entering around $400 in debt with student loans on the way. I can't join the army like I want because of my anxiety meds that I've been coming off of, and I'm apparently too fat.
> I'm literally losing hope and giving up here.


You start loosing friends when you get old enough to have your thoughts . And I've seen your pics on here and your NOT fat . But like Yvonne said talk and think about the great things in your life ( your youth ) I'll never see mine again !


----------



## Yvonne G

I've nothing on my agenda for today. I need to pull all the leaves off the desert tortoise shelter and look for my big male. I haven't seen him in a while. I want to make sure he's ok.

Looking at our 7 day forecast, all the nights are going to be down in the 50's. Can you imagine? This is unheard of. And the days are supposed to be in the 80's. We've had a very mild summer. Not too many over 100F degree days.

Maybe after I'm finished checking on the desert tortoise I'll get out my leaf blower and clean up the fallen leaves. I think we're going to have an early Autumn.


----------



## Momof4

I'm feeling better today. I had a test done yesterday and I'm gonna live!!! 

Tomorrow I get to babysit my grandson for a couple of hours all by myself! He's 3 weeks now and so tiny still. Usually when he comes to visit he gets passed around and around. Now I get him all to myself!!


----------



## dmmj

I think I've been talking to smarch far too much. On Facebook today there was an ad for muckfest here in LA


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I'm feeling better today. I had a test done yesterday and I'm gonna live!!!
> 
> Tomorrow I get to babysit my grandson for a couple of hours all by myself! He's 3 weeks now and so tiny still. Usually when he comes to visit he gets passed around and around. Now I get him all to myself!!



That took a while, didn't it? Was it something like flu?

The best thing about grand kids is that they go home when you get tired of them. I had a very special relationship with my grandkids. They only lived about a half mile from me when they were small, and they spent a lot of time at my house...especially my grand daughter. I just loved to have her over. Her brother would come, but he was such a mama's baby he'd want to go home after an hour or so. 

Just wait until your grand baby is a little older. They're so much fun.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I think I've been talking to smarch far too much. On Facebook today there was an ad for muckfest here in LA



Muckfest? Are you thinking of giving it a try?


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I guess I've dilly dallied long enough. Time to grab my bowl of baby tortoise food and head out. See you all later......


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Muckfest? Are you thinking of giving it a try?


no no no no no no no no in case that wasn't clear no


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

Yvonne G said:


> I used to. Both my horses have passed on due to old age.




So sorry to hear that, I've never owned a horse but I've been riding since I was five and grew very attached to the school horses, and they're not even mine! 

I did loan a pony a while back, but had to stop due to extreme anxiety (agoraphobia) and depression. He died before I could see him again, and most people blame his owner. Other people offered to take him, pay the vets' bills for his lameness, but she had him put down. 

Ooh, what a cheery thread!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Pizza?


I am disappointed in you... Mexican


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Mexican



She knows! The daughter I share a birthday with also shares my love of Mexican foods.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, here we are again. Dove season today. Lots of guns going off before it was light enough to see the poor little birdies.
> 
> 57, huh Jacqui? Does that make you officially a senior citizen?
> 
> G'night all!



Nopers and never. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Why? You're off to work, aren't you? And where the heck has Kevin been lately. Is he deserting us?



He has been busy working the job during the week and at the house work on the weekends.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I'm staring to lose hope in everything. My real life friends aren't talking to me anymore and I don't know why, I still can't find a job and I'm now entering around $400 in debt with student loans on the way. I can't join the army like I want because of my anxiety meds that I've been coming off of, and I'm apparently too fat.
> I'm literally losing hope and giving up here.



Too fat? For what?


----------



## dmmj

oh joy oh rapture heaven on earth now officially exist McDonalds is offering their breakfast menu all day  who's up for some egg McMuffin?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm feeling better today. I had a test done yesterday and I'm gonna live!!!
> 
> Tomorrow I get to babysit my grandson for a couple of hours all by myself! He's 3 weeks now and so tiny still. Usually when he comes to visit he gets passed around and around. Now I get him all to myself!!



So glad you are going to live! Enjoy the little bundle.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> oh joy oh rapture heaven on earth now officially exist McDonalds is offering their breakfast menu all day  who's up for some egg McMuffin?



Wish it was at our local one. I do love their pancakes.


----------



## Jacqui

Having a hamburger for lunch with Jeff. He is leaving once we are done.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Having a hamburger for lunch with Jeff. He is leaving once we are done.


enjoy


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> no no no no no no no no in case that wasn't clear no



Oh, are you saying, "NO?"


----------



## Yvonne G

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> So sorry to hear that, I've never owned a horse but I've been riding since I was five and grew very attached to the school horses, and they're not even mine!
> 
> I did loan a pony a while back, but had to stop due to extreme anxiety (agoraphobia) and depression. He died before I could see him again, and most people blame his owner. Other people offered to take him, pay the vets' bills for his lameness, but she had him put down.
> 
> Ooh, what a cheery thread!



Many, many years ago I took lessons from Pat Parelli before he became famous. He taught riding with your legs and not your hands. He demonstrated on semi-broke horses bareback and no head stall, bit or halter. He could run barrels with no reins, only using his legs. Made a very big impression one me, and made me realize just how forgiving and tolerant horses are to put up with all the pulling and yanking people do to the horses' mouths.

Too bad about the pony. I'm sure the owner thought they were doing the right thing. Are you still riding?


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> oh joy oh rapture heaven on earth now officially exist McDonalds is offering their breakfast menu all day  who's up for some egg McMuffin?



I never did develop a taste for Mickey Dee's breakfast menu. But give me their plain old used to be 39 cent burger any day. Before I became a germaphobe and used to eat out, I would buy three of them, take them home and add mayonaise, lettuce and tomato. Best hamburger ever. I don't eat out anymore. I don't want to be sick.


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

Yvonne G said:


> Many, many years ago I took lessons from Pat Parelli before he became famous. He taught riding with your legs and not your hands. He demonstrated on semi-broke horses bareback and no head stall, bit or halter. He could run barrels with no reins, only using his legs. Made a very big impression one me, and made me realize just how forgiving and tolerant horses are to put up with all the pulling and yanking people do to the horses' mouths.
> 
> Too bad about the pony. I'm sure the owner thought they were doing the right thing. Are you still riding?




Gosh, how fantastic! I've never heard of him; I must look him up. 

I went back to riding in... March(?) and have been much happier since!


----------



## Yvonne G

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> Gosh, how fantastic! I've never heard of him; I must look him up.
> 
> I went back to riding in... March(?) and have been much happier since!



Right! There's just nothing like caring for a horse. So peaceful. I really miss the poop picking up days, the brushing, etc. And just sitting there being with them.


----------



## Yvonne G

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> Gosh, how fantastic! I've never heard of him; I must look him up.
> 
> I went back to riding in... March(?) and have been much happier since!




http://www.parelli.com/pat-parelli.html


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Yvonne G

Whoa...Noel really slept in this a.m. You just now getting up? It's almost lunch time.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm starting to get a little worried about Stephen. He is usually a lot more active on the Forum when he's visiting China. I hope everything's ok. @bouaboua What gives?


----------



## Jacqui

Nothing like the feel of a brand new pair of tires on your pickup truck.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> enjoy



I did... until he had to leave.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, are you saying, "NO?"



That was my impression.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I never did develop a taste for Mickey Dee's breakfast menu. But give me their plain old used to be 39 cent burger any day. Before I became a germaphobe and used to eat out, I would buy three of them, take them home and add mayonaise, lettuce and tomato. Best hamburger ever. I don't eat out anymore. I don't want to be sick.



I eat out all the time and as a rule, I never get sick.


----------



## Jacqui

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> Gosh, how fantastic! I've never heard of him; I must look him up.
> 
> I went back to riding in... March(?) and have been much happier since!



It is very therapeutic on many levels. Glad you went back.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



*waves* Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I'm starting to get a little worried about Stephen. He is usually a lot more active on the Forum when he's visiting China. I hope everything's ok. @bouaboua What gives?



I wondered if he was swamped.


----------



## Jacqui

My truck feels like it's prancing with those shiny tires.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff also finished the electrical work in the garage, so now I have a light inside it and one outside. Plus he fixed the plug box back, so I can use it again too.


----------



## Jacqui

He even replaced my toilet set. I think this was his most productive time at home in years.


----------



## Jacqui

It is 92, but feels like 100 out there. We are back to warm temps... 90s for the day and 70s at night. I was getting use to 50s at night.


----------



## Jacqui

Howdy Ken!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Whoa...Noel really slept in this a.m. You just now getting up? It's almost lunch time.


Nah, I just finished up work and my chores that's all


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *waves* Hi!


Hi Jacqui *waves*


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> My truck feels like it's prancing with those shiny tires.



To say nothing of how safe you must feel now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Howdy Ken!



Mama Jacqui sees all, knows all!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It is 92, but feels like 100 out there. We are back to warm temps... 90s for the day and 70s at night. I was getting use to 50s at night.



We're having a cooling trend. Feels mighty nice!


----------



## Yvonne G

The garbage truck came today so now my greenwaste barrel is empty. I trimmed and cleaned up the cactus garden last week but had noplace to put the trash. So tomorrow I'll be out there cleaning up the mess I made. And no matter how careful I am, I always end up with stickers.

This a.m. I cleaned the leaves off the top of the desert tortoise shelter so I could open the lid. I hadn't seen my big male in quite a while and I wanted to be sure he was ok. He's alive, but pretty lethargic. I put him down in the water. Hold on, I want to go check on him......





That's him on the left. He seems ok. I don't know why he hasn't come out all summer. Looks like I may have to keep him awake this winter because he hasn't been eating to be healthy enough to hibernate. The one in front on the right is the big female I have to keep up every winter for the same reason. I'm going to de-worm both of them and see if that helps them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Looks fun Yvonne …


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Looks fun Yvonne …



What? All jammed up at the mouth of the cave?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

All of it. Me, I've the luxury of $30.00 per day scaling to pay someone for coming out to do things I can't. Trust me on this, No One wants to come out and look at a potential $30 a day job.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

All of it. Me, I've the luxury of $30.00 per day to pay someone for coming out to do things I can't. Trust me on this, No One wants to come out and look at a potential $30 a day job, ( at least not out this far)
My sister suggested that I try a Craigslist job posting for a high school kid that maybe could use a couple dollars. I may try that as well. If I can utilize it I should at the least try, right?


----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> The garbage truck came today so now my greenwaste barrel is empty. I trimmed and cleaned up the cactus garden last week but had noplace to put the trash. So tomorrow I'll be out there cleaning up the mess I made. And no matter how careful I am, I always end up with stickers.
> 
> This a.m. I cleaned the leaves off the top of the desert tortoise shelter so I could open the lid. I hadn't seen my big male in quite a while and I wanted to be sure he was ok. He's alive, but pretty lethargic. I put him down in the water. Hold on, I want to go check on him......
> 
> View attachment 146456
> View attachment 146457
> 
> 
> That's him on the left. He seems ok. I don't know why he hasn't come out all summer. Looks like I may have to keep him awake this winter because he hasn't been eating to be healthy enough to hibernate. The one in front on the right is the big female I have to keep up every winter for the same reason. I'm going to de-worm both of them and see if that helps them.



Wow! They are all so smooth and beautiful!!


----------



## mike taylor

She has so many and will not share with use Texans !


----------



## mike taylor

Freaking out right now ! In the hospital with my little boy . He crashed his four wheeler . He bumped his head and he is out of it .


----------



## meech008

mike taylor said:


> Freaking out right now ! In the hospital with my little boy . He crashed his four wheeler . He bumped his head and he is out of it .


Oh no  I hope he's okay! Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## leigti

meech008 said:


> Oh no  I hope he's okay! Sending positive thoughts.


Me too.


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> We're having a cooling trend. Feels mighty nice!


It's 40s at night here now. But next week it's supposed to get back up to 80s during the day and 50s at night. My tortoise might have a few more days outside this year.


----------



## jaizei

Angel Carrion said:


> I've never seen someone listed as an "Unknown Member" before, what does that mean, jaizei?



As we know, there are known knowns; there are things we know we know. We also know there are known unknowns; that is to say we know there are some things we do not know. But there are also unknown unknowns – the ones we don't know we don't know.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mike, I too am hoping for all the best with your boy. Keep in mind that with head/brain bumps it takes some to get back stable again. Lot of patents my friend lots. And you have my number if you want to talk.


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Freaking out right now ! In the hospital with my little boy . He crashed his four wheeler . He bumped his head and he is out of it .


Oh **** man! Sending positive and calming thoughts y'all's way!!


----------



## mike taylor

Just got a ct scan everything in his head is OK thank god . They knocked him out with meds and keeping over night to run more tests . He was talking a little but he doesn't know what happened or who I am or anything . So they knocked him out with meds to keep him calm . Freaking out !


----------



## meech008

mike taylor said:


> Just got a ct scan everything in his head is OK thank god . They knocked him out with meds and keeping over night to run more tests . He was talking a little but he doesn't know what happened or who I am or anything . So they knocked him out with meds to keep him calm . Freaking out !


That's great about his head! Head injuries are no joke but I'm sure he's a tough kid. You and him are in my thoughts.


----------



## mike taylor

Thanks guys . I fill bad because I just got him this four wheeler . So he would go outside and have something fun to do besides sitting in the house on TV games all day . I almost got my little boy killed .


----------



## meech008

mike taylor said:


> Thanks guys . I fill bad because I just got him this four wheeler . So he would go outside and have something fun to do besides sitting in the house on TV games all day . I almost got my little boy killed .


Aw man, no. Your heart and mind were in the right place. Accidents happen! Nobody can 100% prevent them. I know you don't know me well, but I hope I can offer some comfort.


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> Thanks guys . I fill bad because I just got him this four wheeler . So he would go outside and have something fun to do besides sitting in the house on TV games all day . I almost got my little boy killed .


Accidents happen. Although I would strongly suggest a helmet. Especially after this. Kids fall down, wrecked their bikes or motorbikes, fall off horses etc. you can't keep them locked up. Like you said, he needs to get outside. This is not your fault.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> To say nothing of how safe you must feel now.



I think it bothered Jeff a lot more then me.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> The garbage truck came today so now my greenwaste barrel is empty. I trimmed and cleaned up the cactus garden last week but had noplace to put the trash. So tomorrow I'll be out there cleaning up the mess I made. And no matter how careful I am, I always end up with stickers.
> 
> This a.m. I cleaned the leaves off the top of the desert tortoise shelter so I could open the lid. I hadn't seen my big male in quite a while and I wanted to be sure he was ok. He's alive, but pretty lethargic. I put him down in the water. Hold on, I want to go check on him......
> 
> View attachment 146456
> View attachment 146457
> 
> 
> That's him on the left. He seems ok. I don't know why he hasn't come out all summer. Looks like I may have to keep him awake this winter because he hasn't been eating to be healthy enough to hibernate. The one in front on the right is the big female I have to keep up every winter for the same reason. I'm going to de-worm both of them and see if that helps them.



Glad he was sorta okay.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Freaking out right now ! In the hospital with my little boy . He crashed his four wheeler . He bumped his head and he is out of it .



Poor baby.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> Poor baby.



That refers to your son, not sarcastically about you. Just wanted that clear.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> It's 40s at night here now. But next week it's supposed to get back up to 80s during the day and 50s at night. My tortoise might have a few more days outside this year.



*fingers crossed (which makes typing a real pain)*


----------



## mike taylor

He was using a helmet . I always make them use a helmet even on a bike.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Just got a ct scan everything in his head is OK thank god . They knocked him out with meds and keeping over night to run more tests . He was talking a little but he doesn't know what happened or who I am or anything . So they knocked him out with meds to keep him calm . Freaking out !



He will be ok. Just needs some time to get straighten out. Think positive and try try to be calm.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Thanks guys . I fill bad because I just got him this four wheeler . So he would go outside and have something fun to do besides sitting in the house on TV games all day . I almost got my little boy killed .



Accidents happen. YOU did not almost kill him.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> He was using a helmet . I always make them use a helmet even on a bike.



Good Dad.


----------



## mike taylor

He hit so hard it knocked his helmet off . A kid has been picking on him and ran out in front of him .He pulled to the right went off the road flipped the bike his head hit a tree knocked off the helmet . Then he hit his head on a tree root four foot down in a ditch .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> He was using a helmet . I always make them use a helmet even on a bike.


Starting to like you more each posting-Baby !


----------



## mike taylor

Thanks Ken.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> He hit so hard it knocked his helmet off . A kid has been picking on him and ran out in front of him .


 Do you have an older son or daughter to help, “educate" this bully ? If not, I bet my baby girl would love Texas for a weekend. She even rides her own “Spyder" (sp?). Let me know. Bulling is so not ok or right any longer.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Thanks Ken.


Aww-Hell Mike, you know I mean it too!


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> He was using a helmet . I always make them use a helmet even on a bike.


Well, I guess it's sort of like seatbelts. You wear them because usually they help. If he had not had that helmet on the results would've probably been very very tragic. I'm glad that you have your kids wear helmets, when I was a kid we didn't always wear them.


----------



## Elohi

Damn Mike, that's a helluva a bump he took. Like everyone has stated, these types of things are scary and worrisome but in time his memory will come back. Kids are better at this healing stuff than adults, so he may surprise everyone.


----------



## Elohi

And my youngest turned 4 yesterday. She thinks she's a miniature adult.


----------



## Elohi




----------



## dmmj

happy birthday where is the confetti I want some cake


----------



## dmmj

I am the reason why you don't take naked pictures of yourself


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> He was using a helmet . I always make them use a helmet even on a bike.




So sorry about your son!! Sending hugs your way!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> And my youngest turned 4 yesterday. She thinks she's a miniature adult.



You showed up on my FB! Too funny!!


----------



## Elohi

Momof4 said:


> You showed up on my FB! Too funny!!


I did? LOL!


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> I did? LOL!


In a tortoise group or through mutual friends?


----------



## mike taylor

Well he's back to my smart *** son . I went down for a smoke came back and he is talking . I Was Freaking out !


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> In a tortoise group or through mutual friends?



The reptile report. Then I saw your first name and pic.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Well he's back to my smart *** son . I went down for a smoke came back and he is talking . I Was Freaking out !




I can imagine how you feel!! These kids are our whole world and when they get hurt we freak out!! 
We ride dirt bikes in our family & I do get nervous but we can't live in a bubble. Well, I do but I don't want my kids to so I live vicariously thru them. That's why I have a razor with roll bars and seat belts. I'm a chicken. 

Hope you have a good night sleeping at the hospital and you get a decent bed.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Freaking out right now ! In the hospital with my little boy . He crashed his four wheeler . He bumped his head and he is out of it .



Oh man! How old is he?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> As we know, there are known knowns; there are things we know we know. We also know there are known unknowns; that is to say we know there are some things we do not know. But there are also unknown unknowns – the ones we don't know we don't know.



Great answer, Mr. Double speak. Can we take this to mean you don't know? 

It might be that the member has since had his account closed. The posts stay on the Forum, but the person is no longer a member. But I don't know for sure in this case.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man! How old is he?


12


----------



## Yvonne G

So how is everyone tonight? Good to see more posts from you, Ken. Hope you're starting to get back to normal.

Nothing new with me.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> 12



Aw, geez. Good to hear he's back concious and speaking. Hopefully, what doesn't kill him will make him a better driver. Sometimes kids need to have a couple of 'good' accidents to learn they're not immortal. Have you spoken to the doctors?


----------



## mike taylor

Yes they are keeping him over night . They didn't find anything but his brain on the ct scan . He is talking and tell them where he is hurting . Man when I pulled him out of the ditch he was out . He was fighting us in the ambulance then he would pass out .


----------



## Yvonne G

That must have been pretty scarey for you. (well, and for him too!)


----------



## mike taylor

Scared the crap out of me .


----------



## Yvonne G

You're up kinda' late. Are you staying home from work tomorrow?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Scared the crap out of me .


Ask him questions that he should know the answers to that you do to see if he knows. I get tripped up with that all the time. Right a burns as well to share with him in a couple months. That'll be fun too. Sorry you're having to go through all this bro, I'd sleep at the hospital if I could get there just to give you company.


----------



## mike taylor

He's talking and making since with everything . The funny part is he didn't know who the wife and I were but he knew my sons girlfriend . He goes hey Shyla then passed out . So they gave him some meds he went to sleep . I went down for a smoke . When I went back up he was talking . He is out again now so the doctor said he should go home some time tomorrow.


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

Yvonne G said:


> I never did develop a taste for Mickey Dee's breakfast menu. But give me their plain old used to be 39 cent burger any day. Before I became a germaphobe and used to eat out, I would buy three of them, take them home and add mayonaise, lettuce and tomato. Best hamburger ever. I don't eat out anymore. I don't want to be sick.




I also have a phobia of germs, which really gets in the way for an animal person! My fear revolves around the idea that I'll be sick (I'm emetophobic) and, I won't lie, CBT did nothing for me and we had to reach for good ol' Prozac. I'm a lot better now, and can eat at places with a 5* food hygiene rating. I don't know how you feel about counselling and getting doped up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> He's talking and making since with everything . The funny part is he didn't know who the wife and I were but he knew my sons girlfriend . He goes hey Shyla then passed out . So they gave him some meds he went to sleep . I went down for a smoke . When I went back up he was talking . He is out again now so the doctor said he should go home some time tomorrow.


Sorry to read about your son, Mike.
As has been said, don't beat yourself up over it, kids have a capacity for pushing themselves and getting into trouble that cannot and shouldn't be curtailed. 
Sounds like he's recovering and hopefully will be okay soon
Best wishes to him, you and your whole family.


----------



## Angel Carrion

mike taylor said:


> He's talking and making since with everything . The funny part is he didn't know who the wife and I were but he knew my sons girlfriend . He goes hey Shyla then passed out . So they gave him some meds he went to sleep . I went down for a smoke . When I went back up he was talking . He is out again now so the doctor said he should go home some time tomorrow.


He'll be okay, Mike. I've had five concussions so far and after the last one I got my memory back within a day or two. I still have a little trouble remembering things now but it's nothing that can't be helped by writing down what I need to do on any given day (I mean stuff beyond the normal, like I'm dog sitting this weekend, or what my homework is for college).


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Just got a ct scan everything in his head is OK thank god . They knocked him out with meds and keeping over night to run more tests . He was talking a little but he doesn't know what happened or who I am or anything . So they knocked him out with meds to keep him calm . Freaking out !


Omg I hope he's better soon. I feel so sorry for you guys, you must be worried sick about him.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Glad to read good updates on Mike's son.


----------



## Yvonne G

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> I also have a phobia of germs, which really gets in the way for an animal person! My fear revolves around the idea that I'll be sick (I'm emetophobic) and, I won't lie, CBT did nothing for me and we had to reach for good ol' Prozac. I'm a lot better now, and can eat at places with a 5* food hygiene rating. I don't know how you feel about counselling and getting doped up.



Nah. It isn't to that stage yet. It's just that I'm old and going to the hospital doesn't do anything for me. I'm happy to live here in my cave or my vacation house under the bridge. I don't care if I don't eat out anymore. I'm just careful about not touching my face when I'm out running errands and I hold my breath when I'm walking near people who are coughing or sneezing.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Hi Jacqui! Sad to have Jeff back on the road, huh?


----------



## mike taylor

We are still at the hospital with my boy . Nothing new good or bad . We are watching a movie .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Nothing new good or bad .


 Actually that's good, and I for one am happy to read that from you. How'd you sleep?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> We are still at the hospital with my boy . Nothing new good or bad . We are watching a movie .


No news is good news, they say. 
Continued best wishes.


----------



## DawnH

mike taylor said:


> He hit so hard it knocked his helmet off . A kid has been picking on him and ran out in front of him .He pulled to the right went off the road flipped the bike his head hit a tree knocked off the helmet . Then he hit his head on a tree root four foot down in a ditch .



Oh my gosh, poor little guy!!! I swear, I would file on the kid bullying him, at least give his parents an earful.


----------



## mike taylor

He is ready to go home . We have to wait on the doctor ,but I think they will let him go home later . He is up walking around now .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> He is ready to go home . We have to wait on the doctor ,but I think they will let him go home later . He is up walking around now .



That's good to hear, Mike.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> He is ready to go home . We have to wait on the doctor ,but I think they will let him go home later . He is up walking around now .




Good news! I guess he will need to take it easy for a while. 
So happy he is going to be ok.


----------



## Momof4

My 3 week old grandson has been here 1 hour and still sleeping! 
I just want to wake him up because he won't be here much longer! 
Boring


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! Be careful what you wish for. He may wake up and just scream bloody murder the whole time!


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

Yvonne G said:


> Nah. It isn't to that stage yet. It's just that I'm old and going to the hospital doesn't do anything for me. I'm happy to live here in my cave or my vacation house under the bridge. I don't care if I don't eat out anymore. I'm just careful about not touching my face when I'm out running errands and I hold my breath when I'm walking near people who are coughing or sneezing.




As long as it isn't interfering with your life, I suppose there is no need for medical intervention, unless you wanted it. And 'old' in these days of medical sophistication is about 96. So don't say that, or the real OAPs will be down your throat, complaining and pinching your cheeks...

I'd be happy to visit your cave for a while! Myyyy precccccious! (Incidentally, I do a pretty good Gollum)

I apologise for sounding so creepy. I just can't help it!


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> My 3 week old grandson has been here 1 hour and still sleeping!
> I just want to wake him up because he won't be here much longer!
> Boring


----------



## Yvonne G

Yipes!!! I wouldn't want that in my cave!


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> My 3 week old grandson has been here 1 hour and still sleeping!
> I just want to wake him up because he won't be here much longer!
> Boring



Oh my goodness Kathy! 3 weeks already?!! *sigh* Time sure flies. Enjoy each second!!


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> Oh my goodness Kathy! 3 weeks already?!! *sigh* Time sure flies. Enjoy each second!!




Thanks!! After 2 hours I got him out of his car seat, he slept, I changed him, he slept, I laid him in his bed, he slept. He barely woke up so I fed him! He is now sleeping! 
My babies never did this!! 
It's been 3 hours!


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 146572
> 
> 
> Yipes!!! I wouldn't want that in my cave!




Haha, listen to 'Gollum's song,' and get back to me on that.


----------



## smarch

I don't think I've ever seen a picture of me so authentically happy.
Have I ever mentioned before that I really LOVE mud?


----------



## smarch

I don't think I can get much more bad*ss. No biggie you know, just crawl under 100 yard stretches of barbed wire for fun.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I don't think I can get much more bad*ss. No biggie you know, just crawl under 100 yard stretches of barbed wire for fun.
> View attachment 146675



Pfft...let me know when you graduate to razor wire.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> crawl under 100 yard stretches


CRAWL!?!???!? 
Shimmy under 100 yds. of razor wire!


----------



## dmmj

smarch said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a picture of me so authentically happy.
> Have I ever mentioned before that I really LOVE mud?
> View attachment 146672
> 
> View attachment 146673


I don't think I've seen a picture of you clean either


----------



## Elohi

Hey y'all.


----------



## Elohi

dmmj said:


> I don't think I've seen a picture of you clean either


I have but she looks happier covered in mud.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Thanks!! After 2 hours I got him out of his car seat, he slept, I changed him, he slept, I laid him in his bed, he slept. He barely woke up so I fed him! He is now sleeping!
> My babies never did this!!
> It's been 3 hours!
> View attachment 146588



What a head of hair!! Consider yourself lucky. Some day they're going to ask you to babysit and that kid's going to run you ragged!


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a picture of me so authentically happy.
> Have I ever mentioned before that I really LOVE mud?
> View attachment 146672
> 
> View attachment 146673



You're not getting in my car like that!


----------



## Yvonne G

It's a little bit busyer tonight than it's been before. 

Mike: Did your guy get to go home today?

Gosh the weather was nice here today. It was so pleasant outside. I was even able to back out after lunch and do more yard work. I cleaned out my snapper filter. Next big job is going to be tearing down the filter I put up for the pond. It just doesn't work what with all the silt. I think I'll just run the sump pump for aeration and not filter it.

I found two soft balls in my rain forest. It looks like my neighbor is tossing them up and shooting them (PULL!):




Looks like he's a pretty good shot. He hit this one twice. I would rather they not be landing in my tortoise yards though, and my cheapy greenhouse is close by too.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> It's a little bit busyer tonight than it's been before.
> 
> Mike: Did your guy get to go home today?
> 
> Gosh the weather was nice here today. It was so pleasant outside. I was even able to back out after lunch and do more yard work. I cleaned out my snapper filter. Next big job is going to be tearing down the filter I put up for the pond. It just doesn't work what with all the silt. I think I'll just run the sump pump for aeration and not filter it.
> 
> I found two soft balls in my rain forest. It looks like my neighbor is tossing them up and shooting them (PULL!):
> 
> View attachment 146701
> 
> 
> Looks like he's a pretty good shot. He hit this one twice. I would rather they not be landing in my tortoise yards though, and my cheapy greenhouse is close by too.


you could always talk to them ask them but be nice he's got a gun


----------



## dmmj

am I the only one when you walk into a church you start itching? I wonder what's up


----------



## dmmj

you know its real hard to be nice to some people when all you want to do is throw a brick at them


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> you know its real hard to be nice to some people when all you want to do is throw a brick at them



10/4 good buddy.

No, we don't speak. He's a very inconsiderate neighbor.


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> I don't think I've seen a picture of you clean either


That's cute, you think I get clean.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Pfft...let me know when you graduate to razor wire.


I actually helped set up this obstacle and we were joking about razor wire. Not gonna lie id still do it.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> You're not getting in my car like that!


I have a system. Sheets and towels... But this time my car did not stay clean since I camped 2 nights while the race was going on do I couldn't clean properly


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> I don't think I've seen a picture of you clean either


This is the best I got. Yes, that's a mud angel.


----------



## mike taylor

Still at the hospital they didn't let him go home . We still have to stay and let the neurosurgeon checking out. But on the plus side he is walking and talking normal . His head still hurts so he's sleeping a lot .


----------



## Gillian M

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> I think you're at the point of no return when you post in a thread that you are no part of just to say hi.
> 
> 
> Hi!


A BIG HI!


----------



## mike taylor

What's up ?


----------



## smarch

I used to be a tidy child. Glad I outgrew that phase.


----------



## Gillian M

Hello!


----------



## smarch

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 146740
> Hello!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Still at the hospital they didn't let him go home . We still have to stay and let the neurosurgeon checking out. But on the plus side he is walking and talking normal . His head still hurts so he's sleeping a lot .



What a bummer, but I guess it's better to be safe. I hope he gets a clear bill of health so he can get home! 
I'm guessing sports will be off the list this season


----------



## mike taylor

This is my baby boy he doesn't play sports . He is in band and other stuff . But yeah hopefully he'll get to go home . Sleeping in a hospital sucks .


----------



## Momof4

Never good sleep in hospitals! 
I will send good vibes his way!
Don't these doctors know it's a 3 day weekend! Let's get this party started!


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah the doctor will let him go home I think . He's head hurts but he is walking and talking normal . Hopefully we will take him home at four o'clock.


----------



## dmmj

smarch said:


> I used to be a tidy child. Glad I outgrew that phase.
> View attachment 146735


I cry foul no way is that you I don't think you ever that clean


----------



## dmmj

I'm here to kick butt and chew bubblegum and I'm all outta bubblegum


it sounds better not edited for the forum


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> I used to be a tidy child. Glad I outgrew that phase.
> View attachment 146735



Wait!!!! Those big blue plastic round thingeys are for human babies????


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> Yeah the doctor will let him go home I think . He's head hurts but he is walking and talking normal . Hopefully we will take him home at four o'clock.


Hi Mike. What's up? Who's sick? Sorry to have just read this, and whoever it is, wishes for a quick recovery.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Jacqui! Sad to have Jeff back on the road, huh?



Yes,especially so this time. It is the first time in so very long that he came home with us not having to run to Dr. Instead he came home to celebrate my birthday with me. It was just such a nice visit and on top of that, he actually got a few things done for me around the house.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> My 3 week old grandson has been here 1 hour and still sleeping!
> I just want to wake him up because he won't be here much longer!
> Boring



Pinch him, that should wake him up.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I don't think I've seen a picture of you clean either



Lol true, but her pictures are much neater then folks' clean ones.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> am I the only one when you walk into a church you start itching? I wonder what's up



Your doing better then me. I get close and the doors slam shut and locks slide closed.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> you know its real hard to be nice to some people when all you want to do is throw a brick at them



I know it well.

*tosses brick from hand to hand while looking at David*


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 146740
> Hello!



Hi! *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon all!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Hi! *waves*


Hello! And hope you're well.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello! And hope you're well.



I am well, except for a bit of allergy sniffles due to working in weeds. How about yourself? How is your tortoise doing. I know he worries you at times.


----------



## Jacqui

Still nothing from Steven?


----------



## Jacqui

With our cooler weather last week, I was worried by three suicidal hummingbirds would have left. Fortunately for me, they are still entertaining me with their dive bombs and aerial battles.


----------



## mike taylor

He just passed his test the doctor gave him so we are going home .


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I am well, except for a bit of allergy sniffles due to working in weeds. How about yourself? How is your tortoise doing. I know he worries you at times.


Wishes to get well soon. Take care.

Am fine, thanks for asking. Yes, Oli has been giving me a lot of trouble recently. He just will not move from 'his corner' (as I've called it), unless we go out for a walk. Really strange, isn't it?


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Wishes to get well soon. Take care.
> 
> Am fine, thanks for asking. Yes, Oli has been giving me a lot of trouble recently. He just will not move from 'his corner' (as I've called it), unless we go out for a walk. Really strange, isn't it?



But he is normal otherwise, right?


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> He just passed his test the doctor gave him so we are going home .




Great news!!!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> He just passed his test the doctor gave him so we are going home .



YIPPY!! Great news!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> But he is normal otherwise, right?


Oh yes. He eats, drinks, poops ok. 

We've all been guessing: temp, the flat, he wants to stay outside, he's bored/insecure/scared, etc.Personally, I think it's his _poor _diet: he only eats Roman lettuce, tomatoes and carrots, none of which are good for torts I know. Can't wait to go get the food Ed and Lyn were so kind to send me.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm ready to be home and I know he is .


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes. He eats, drinks, poops ok.
> 
> We've all been guessing: temp, the flat, he wants to stay outside, he's bored/insecure/scared, etc.Personally, I think it's his _poor _diet: he only eats Roman lettuce, tomatoes and carrots, none of which are good for torts I know. Can't wait to go get the food Ed and Lyn were so kind to send me.



That was nice of them.  I hope it helps.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I'm ready to be home and I know he is .



No doubt.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> That was nice of them.  I hope it helps.


Oh, very nice of them.Won't forget it so long as I live. And neither will Oli! I was under so much stress after I found out that cuttlefish just is *NOT *available here. I was thinking of.....giving away my tort! Hopefully the *nightmare *is nearly over.


----------



## Jacqui

So they sent a cuttlefish, too?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> So they sent a cuttlefish, too?


Yes. Let's just hope Oli likes it; in which case I will have to order it from abroad.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes. Let's just hope Oli likes it; in which case I will have to order it from abroad.



It is so easy to forget how hard it may be for folks in other countries to acquire items we take as common.


----------



## Jacqui

I have only one outdoor enclosure, which has a cover over it. I house my ornates in there. A couple of years ago, a mulberry tree sprouted in the very center. It looked so cute, so I left it. Well as life goes, it has grown. Grew right out the top of the enclosure making it almost pure shade. I went to trim it down and wouldn't you know it, I can not reach across the enclosure far enough to cut it.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> It is so easy to forget how hard it may be for folks in other countries to acquire items we take as common.


So very true. Some people would *so easily *say: 'Do this, don't do that, feed your tort this, don't feed him that.' I know they'd be trying to help, trying to give advice, but at the same time they don't seem to realize that in Third World countries some human beings are literally dying of hunger, let alone animals.

Believe me Jacqui, there's NO food for torts, NO vets for torts, NO, NO, NO, here. The reason is - I was told - that torts here live in the wild PLUS, when thinking of a pet, people here would rather a cat, dog, bird,to a tort. Therefore a business like a pet store would go bankrupt within 24hours.


----------



## Jacqui

Sorta a bit sad here. Last year I sent Maggie some mulberry leaves for Bob. He liked them, so I let grow two trees for him. With Bob getting sick, I never sent them.  Now he has no need of them (nor do I), so I cut off the branches today. 

I miss Bob without ever meeting him. With his huge personality, I can only imagine the hole he left in Maggie's life.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> So very true. Some people would *so easily *say: 'Do this, don't do that, feed your tort this, don't feed him that.' I know they'd be trying to help, trying to give advice, but at the same time they don't seem to realize that in Third World countries some human beings are literally dying of hunger, let alone animals.
> 
> Believe me Jacqui, there's NO food for torts, NO vets for torts, NO, NO, NO, here. The reason is - I was told - that torts here live in the wild PLUS, when thinking of a pet, people here would rather a cat, dog, bird,to a tort. Therefore a business like a pet store would go bankrupt within 24hours.



If they have bird supplies, they might have cuttlebones. Are they also sending seeds, so you can try to grow your own in pots. Figure might not work outside in your climate.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Sorta a bit sad here. Last year I sent Maggie some mulberry leaves for Bob. He liked them, so I let grow two trees for him. With Bob getting sick, I never sent them.  Now he has no need of them (nor do I), so I cut off the branches today.
> 
> I miss Bob without ever meeting him. With his huge personality, I can only imagine the hole he left in Maggie's life.


That was sweet of you Jacqui. It's nice to feel that there's someone around when one is in desperate need of help.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> If they have bird supplies, they might have cuttlebones. Are they also sending seeds, so you can try to grow your own in pots. Figure might not work outside in your climate.


I'm afraid cuttlebone is not available.I've been to many malls, 'pet stores', supermarkets, only to be turned down. I have even e-mailed so many places uselessly. Phone calls didn't result in anything either. The issue drove me nuts!

Don't know if they sent seeds, and as you mentioned: it may/may not work here. The climate is a very tough one and 'hard' to deal with: 

-extremely dry
-very, very hot Summer
-terribly cold in Winter with....*SNOW* (and 'imprisonment' at home).


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> I'm afraid cuttlebone is not available.I've been to many malls, 'pet stores', supermarkets, only to be turned down. I have even e-mailed so many places uselessly. Phone calls didn't result in anything either. The issue drove me nuts!
> 
> Don't know if they sent seeds, and as you mentioned: it may/may not work here. The climate is a very tough one and 'hard' to deal with:
> 
> -extremely dry
> -very, very hot Summer
> -terribly cold in Winter with....*SNOW* (and 'imprisonment' at home).



That's why I thought inside pots.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> That was sweet of you Jacqui. It's nice to feel that there's someone around when one is in desperate need of help.



People have sent me many things, so it is pay back. Unfortunately, mulberry leaves is all I ever have to send.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> That's why I thought inside pots.


Would it work inside?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> People have sent me many things, so it is pay back. Unfortunately, mulberry leaves is all I ever have to send.


Hope to be able to pay them back such a sweet gesture in the very near future.


----------



## mike taylor

We are at home finally .


----------



## dmmj

Huzzah


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> He just passed his test the doctor gave him so we are going home .




Hip, hip, hooray!!


----------



## dmmj

it's Friday time for the boarding report. I'm bored I've been bored I see no excitement in the future forecasted and more boredom with occasional bouts of boredom the boredom is expected to continue with no relief in sight that concludes the the boredom report


----------



## dmmj

in case that wasn't clear I'm bored


----------



## Donna/Turbo

dmmj said:


> it's Friday time for the boarding report. I'm bored I've been bored I see no excitement in the future forecasted and more boredom with occasional bouts of boredom the boredom is expected to continue with no relief in sight that concludes the the boredom report


I feel your pain....this is my Sunday....back to work tomorrow!!


----------



## Donna/Turbo

mike taylor said:


> We are at home finally .


Took me 4 or 5 pages to catch up. Sorry to hear about your son. It is so not your fault!! I bought my son a really nice bike and he crashed it and broke his collar bone...I was lucky he was also wearing his helmet. Kids will be kids and I guarantee he will be much more careful next time. Just make sure he gets lots of rest and keep an eye on him. I am so glad he is going to be ok!!


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> in case that wasn't clear I'm bored



Evidently you're not alone - see poor Jim:


----------



## Donna/Turbo

dmmj said:


> in case that wasn't clear I'm bored


There is a great brewery up the road called the Crooked Can....I'll meet you there for a beer!!


----------



## Yvonne G

@bouaboua 
We're still hoping everything is ok with you.


----------



## Yvonne G

@bouaboua 
Don't make me call Irene to check on you!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yay it's done! She's taking her maiden destroy-age of it now.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Warmer side with uv 24" tube and basking bulb. 




Dark jungly side with water dish and feeding slates. In the center is a fake root with moss stuffed inside/around it.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I should note the basking bulb is a regular 40W bulb because anything more makes it too hot.


----------



## Yvonne G

Very nice, Kim.


----------



## dmmj

am I the only one who finds it unfair that men can walk around topless while women can't? Whatever happened to equality?


----------



## smarch

I just realized tomorrow is a week after my birthday and I literally got no cards... None...not a single one...
They're not even stinking expensive...

That's the topper on the cake that is my depression. I just don't want to do life anymore.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I just realized tomorrow is a week after my birthday and I literally got no cards... None...not a single one...
> They're not even stinking expensive...
> 
> That's the topper on the cake that is my depression. I just don't want to do life anymore.




Do people still do cards?


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Do people still do cards?


They still sell them so people must, we just sent out a few not that long ago...
I mean literally it would cost less than $5 and I could physically hold acknowledgement of me.


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> am I the only one who finds it unfair that men can walk around topless while women can't? Whatever happened to equality?


Move to Austin Texas. The ladies are allowed to walk around topless . That's one more great thing about living in Texas .


----------



## mike taylor

smarch said:


> I just realized tomorrow is a week after my birthday and I literally got no cards... None...not a single one...
> They're not even stinking expensive...
> 
> That's the topper on the cake that is my depression. I just don't want to do life anymore.


Don't fill bad my birthday was August 9 th. No happy birthday pops nothing . People are wrapped in everyday life . Plus my birthday is just another day to me . My sons birthday is on the 8th . Trust me he will not let me forget .


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Would it work inside?



With the right window abd/or lights, yes some things could be grown inside.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> We are at home finally .


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> it's Friday time for the boarding report. I'm bored I've been bored I see no excitement in the future forecasted and more boredom with occasional bouts of boredom the boredom is expected to continue with no relief in sight that concludes the the boredom report



Sometimes you get what you expect from life. You can change the future at any point.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> @bouaboua
> Don't make me call Irene to check on you!



A threat! Do it! Call her.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> View attachment 146830
> 
> 
> Yay it's done! She's taking her maiden destroy-age of it now.



Lol love the term destroy-age.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> am I the only one who finds it unfair that men can walk around topless while women can't? Whatever happened to equality?



That is one of my big gripes, but probably not for the same reasons as yours.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> View attachment 146831
> 
> 
> Warmer side with uv 24" tube and basking bulb.
> 
> View attachment 146832
> 
> 
> Dark jungly side with water dish and feeding slates. In the center is a fake root with moss stuffed inside/around it.



From what I can see on this tiny phone, you did great.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I just realized tomorrow is a week after my birthday and I literally got no cards... None...not a single one...
> They're not even stinking expensive...
> 
> That's the topper on the cake that is my depression. I just don't want to do life anymore.



I did not any either, but then that is okay, I got better things.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Do people still do cards?



I do some times.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Don't fill bad my birthday was August 9 th. No happy birthday pops nothing . People are wrapped in everyday life . Plus my birthday is just another day to me . My sons birthday is on the 8th . Trust me he will not let me forget .



Did we tell you happy birthday? If not... Happy belated birthday Mike.


----------



## Jacqui

Tonight I was noticing more then usual amount of hummingbird fights. Then I realized my three birds were now four....wait there is a fifth one too!


----------



## mike taylor

Hummingbirds are cool .


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It's okay smarch, my parents didn't even call me one year on my Birthday. They forgot.

And I thought "destroy-age" better described a tortoise's exploring 

I started my own thread of the enclosure too.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Hummingbirds are cool .



I know! I spend a lot of time on my swing enjoying them. Just wished they always lived here.


----------



## mike taylor

Thanks Jacqui . Go checkout how I told you happy birthday.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Thanks Jacqui . Go checkout how I told you happy birthday.



I saw you ole wanna be geezer squeezer. Lol


----------



## mike taylor

Funny stuff !


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> That is one of my big gripes, but probably not for the same reasons as yours.


what? I'm all for equality


----------



## Myroli

Anyone know how to take care of a green tree frog correctly?


----------



## Myroli

I might be inheriting one


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> I just realized tomorrow is a week after my birthday and I literally got no cards... None...not a single one...
> They're not even stinking expensive...
> 
> That's the topper on the cake that is my depression. I just don't want to do life anymore.



I didn't get cards either, however, I received many lovely birthday wishes from my friends here on the Forum. That makes up for those inconsiderate family members who didn't think to send a card.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

smarch said:


> They still sell them so people must, we just sent out a few not that long ago...
> I mean literally it would cost less than $5 and I could physically hold acknowledgement of me.






Smiles


----------



## Yvonne G

Good day all! Happy week-end!!!

Today I'm going to bite the bullet and drag out the Weedeater. I can't use the mower because I've been lazy and allowed the grass to grow too long. We're having a nice cool spell and it's supposed to only be in the 80's today, so it's a great day for working out in the sun.

So, I'm off to conquer the grass.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 146891
> View attachment 146892
> 
> Smiles



Love the birthday one!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning
> View attachment 146933



Great morning to you.  Like this one too.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Good day all! Happy week-end!!!
> 
> Today I'm going to bite the bullet and drag out the Weedeater. I can't use the mower because I've been lazy and allowed the grass to grow too long. We're having a nice cool spell and it's supposed to only be in the 80's today, so it's a great day for working out in the sun.
> 
> So, I'm off to conquer the grass.



Going to be 90s here today. If my ex does not show up to haul off the loads if branches I have cut down, it is mowing here today with the nonrider.


----------



## Jacqui

Myroli said:


> Anyone know how to take care of a green tree frog correctly?



Sorry no help from me.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Jacqui

*takes a last glance around*


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *takes a last glance around*


Hi Jacqui


----------



## AZtortMom

Dang! Missed everyone


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Dang! Missed everyone



*sneaks quietly up behind Noel and BOO!*


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jacqui



Hi Noel!  Plans for the day?


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm going down to Tucson with a couple of girlfriends for the day. 
How about you?


----------



## mike taylor

I'm going to the pet store . To buy so rats for my snake .


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I've finished Weedeating the desert tortoise and texas tortoise yards, and then mowing the desert tortoise yard. I emptied 14 grass catchersfull of clippings. Now my ears can't hear and my hands are shaking. I had wanted to also do the back yard and Dudley's yard, but that's about all this poor old body can take for one day.

My daughter is getting her grandson this week-end and she said she was going to bring him over to see the tortoises. I'm looking forward to that. He's such a little cutey pie. But for now, I'm going to feed Misty and myself, then just veg out.

(ew-w-w...snakes - rats too, for that matter!)


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I've finished Weedeating the desert tortoise and texas tortoise yards, and then mowing the desert tortoise yard. I emptied 14 grass catchersfull of clippings. Now my ears can't hear and my hands are shaking. I had wanted to also do the back yard and Dudley's yard, but that's about all this poor old body can take for one day.
> 
> My daughter is getting her grandson this week-end and she said she was going to bring him over to see the tortoises. I'm looking forward to that. He's such a little cutey pie. But for now, I'm going to feed Misty and myself, then just veg out.
> 
> (ew-w-w...snakes - rats too, for that matter!)




Whew! I've done absolutely nothing. Meant to clean out the fish pond, but that'll have to wait...


----------



## Yvonne G

There are some very nice people on this earth. Last year I adopted out a breeding group of luteola (desert box turtles) to a guy who lives in a small town south of me. So last week he brought me 3 little hatchling luteolas. This a.m. he called me and asked about my box turtle water pond. The cement is failing and crumbling and I mentioned when he was here last week I had to re-do it. He is bringing a sack of cement, some chicken wire and he's going to re-do that little waterer forme. What a guy!


----------



## Yvonne G

I saw this on Facebook. It's too cute not to share:


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning everyone!


Hi Jacqui.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> They still sell them so people must, we just sent out a few not that long ago...


First weekend of college football…I want to read nothing of anyone being bored!


----------



## DawnH

Today is my youngest daughters birthday. She turns 8 today and was born with spina bifida occulta/tethered spinal cord. She was born via emergency c-section (her heart rated dropped to 27 beats per minute and the last thing I remember is them running me down the hall on a gurney saying "we're losing her") she was in ICU for three weeks due to aspiration at birth. All my children were birthed naturally and her birth was suppose to be a breeze (been there, done that, got the t-shirt) it was anything but that. Over the years there has been talk of wheelchairs and colostomy bags. So far she is doing just wonderfully... 

.. just wanted to share. Yes I am a wee bit emotional today...lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And the cake is ALL hers !


----------



## smarch

Just met this fabulous fella at the local fair. S/He was so friendly and going to see everyone. I wanted to steal him! Imagine that sight lol, do smooth and well cared for too! My friend had to drag me away lol


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> There are some very nice people on this earth. Last year I adopted out a breeding group of luteola (desert box turtles) to a guy who lives in a small town south of me. So last week he brought me 3 little hatchling luteolas. This a.m. he called me and asked about my box turtle water pond. The cement is failing and crumbling and I mentioned when he was here last week I had to re-do it. He is bringing a sack of cement, some chicken wire and he's going to re-do that little waterer forme. What a guy!


ripples in a pond myfriend ripples in a pond


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> They still sell them so people must, we just sent out a few not that long ago...
> I mean literally it would cost less than $5 and I could physically hold acknowledgement of me.



You're not allowed to get creeped out if I send you one next year.


----------



## jaizei

Well, this is kind of awkward...


----------



## leigti

jaizei said:


> Well, this is kind of awkward...
> 
> View attachment 147034


What is awkward? I don't get it.


----------



## Pearly

DawnH said:


> Today is my youngest daughters birthday. She turns 8 today and was born with spina bifida occulta/tethered spinal cord. She was born via emergency c-section (her heart rated dropped to 27 beats per minute and the last thing I remember is them running me down the hall on a gurney saying "we're losing her") she was in ICU for three weeks due to aspiration at birth. All my children were birthed naturally and her birth was suppose to be a breeze (been there, done that, got the t-shirt) it was anything but that. Over the years there has been talk of wheelchairs and colostomy bags. So far she is doing just wonderfully...
> 
> .. just wanted to share. Yes I am a wee bit emotional today...lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 146984


Happy birthday to your gorgeous Princess! My Princess is 10.5 and my twin boys are 8. I have never been lucky to experience labor pains. Had to have 2 scheduled c/sections both times but what matters the most is that THEY ARE HERE! Safe and beautiful!


----------



## dmmj

all men are created equal but only some are born virgos


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Don't fill bad my birthday was August 9 th. No happy birthday pops nothing . People are wrapped in everyday life . Plus my birthday is just another day to me . My sons birthday is on the 8th . Trust me he will not let me forget .




Happy belated birthday Mr. Mike Taylor!!! 
The app doesn't tell you so I didn't know!!!


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> Happy belated birthday Mr. Mike Taylor!!!
> The app doesn't tell you so I didn't know!!!


likely story


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Happy belated birthday Mr. Mike Taylor!!!
> The app doesn't tell you so I didn't know!!!


SAME EXCUSE HERE!


----------



## jaizei

leigti said:


> What is awkward? I don't get it.



@000 is my account for testing/troubleshooting. It was shown as online while I was on using this one.


----------



## mike taylor

Thanks for not knowing guys .ha-ha


----------



## Elohi

Hello friends.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ducks game is on!!!! Everyone's watching, RIGHT???!!!


----------



## Elohi

Look what happened today!


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> Look what happened today!
> View attachment 147070



What are your plans for them? Keeping them all?


----------



## Elohi

jaizei said:


> What are your plans for them? Keeping them all?



Only planning to keep a couple of the 9. I do plan to let the rest grow a little before they go to new homes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Thanks for not knowing guys .ha-ha


Yvonne got me this last year,

Mike


----------



## mike taylor

She didn't get me anything .


----------



## jaizei

Anyone watch(ed) Bosch on Amazon?


----------



## jaizei

I think I've read some of the books.


----------



## AZtortMom

'Ello everyone


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> @000 is my account for testing/troubleshooting. It was shown as online while I was on using this one.



Did you ever figure out how that happened?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Anyone watch(ed) Bosch on Amazon?



I don't really care much for the actor in the leading roll, so I haven't watched it. If you vouch for it, I'll give it a try next time I'm looking for something to watch.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Did you ever figure out how that happened?



I think it was the app. I'm pretty sure the app causes people to show up as active when they are not. If you see someone show up as "[On BYO]Managing account details", I think that is usually the app updating etc and not the actual user being active. Shelly, for example, I think she shows up nearly everyday as being online but it's always on the [BYO]. I don't think she'd be popping in so much without saying something to us.


----------



## Yvonne G

My thre toe box turtle water pond was re-done today. It came out pretty nice. It's covered up right now with plastic, but I'll take pictures for you when it cures.

I learned something about my box turtle yard today. The dirt out there is packed down so hard you need a pickax to dig it. And yet I water it every other day for about a half hour each time. The water must just run off, as it certainly doesn't soak down.


----------



## Yvonne G

Today is another moderator birthday. I didn't start him a thread because he's never here anymore, hasn't visited us since May. But just in case he pops in and sees an alert - Happy Birthday Mark!! @Madkins007


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I don't really care much for the actor in the leading roll, so I haven't watched it. If you vouch for it, I'll give it a try next time I'm looking for something to watch.



It's seems highly rated so I might give it a try. I only know the guy from LOST.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I'm going down to Tucson with a couple of girlfriends for the day.
> How about you?



Sounds like fun.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I'm going to the pet store . To buy so rats for my snake .



What kind of snake?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> There are some very nice people on this earth. Last year I adopted out a breeding group of luteola (desert box turtles) to a guy who lives in a small town south of me. So last week he brought me 3 little hatchling luteolas. This a.m. he called me and asked about my box turtle water pond. The cement is failing and crumbling and I mentioned when he was here last week I had to re-do it. He is bringing a sack of cement, some chicken wire and he's going to re-do that little waterer forme. What a guy!



What a great guy!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I saw this on Facebook. It's too cute not to share:



Lol I love it!


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Jacqui.



*waves* Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

Pearly said:


> Happy birthday to your gorgeous Princess! My Princess is 10.5 and my twin boys are 8. I have never been lucky to experience labor pains. Had to have 2 scheduled c/sections both times but what matters the most is that THEY ARE HERE! Safe and beautiful!



In my opinion, c-sections are the way to go. Lol


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like fun.


It was, even though it was work related


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Look what happened today!
> View attachment 147070



Lovely markings.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> She didn't get me anything .



She plays favorites. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> It was, even though it was work related



Can't have everything.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Can't have everything.


It's all good


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Lovely markings.


I thought so too. And now a second egg is hatching. SQUEEEE!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Elohi said:


> I thought so too. And now a second egg is hatching. SQUEEEE!!
> View attachment 147127


Oh my goodness! I'm so glad I snooped around What an amazing photo! That is truly one of the best!


----------



## Elohi

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh my goodness! I'm so glad I snooped around What an amazing photo! That is truly one of the best!


You should check out the thread I started in the leopard section. It's got pictures of the first baby to hatch too. 

This one cracked me up. At first it was its little beak. Then when I picked the egg up to move it to the brooder box, it turned just enough to peek out at me. Hahaha


----------



## smarch

And I met an armadillo!


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> I thought so too. And now a second egg is hatching. SQUEEEE!!
> View attachment 147127



I love this picture. I'd like to see it as an entry in the Calendar contest.


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> And I met an armadillo!
> View attachment 147129



I had no idea their faces looked like that.


----------



## Elohi

smarch said:


> And I met an armadillo!
> View attachment 147129


Omg so cute, but those claws are scary! Haha


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> What kind of snake?


Ball python


----------



## Pearly

Jacqui said:


> In my opinion, c-sections are the way to go. Lol


Haha! That's what one of my best lady-friends was telling me when in 3rd trimester after finding out my first baby was not going to assume head down position and stubbornly remained breech despite all the efforts to get her to turn I had a "plan" to complete this "profound experience" with natural childbirth and nursing my baby for 12-18 months... I was on upset and mostly scared of major surgery without being fully anesthetized... My friend said: "hey, this is actually so much better! You won't have to look at the "conehead" the first few days because csection babies have perfect round heads, no blue faces from hard traumatic birth, and, besides all Hollywood stars have csections these days! They don't have the time to mess around waiting for labor to happen, they make appointments, go in pregnant, come out with a baby! No messing with all that labor & delivery stuff". That made me feel little better


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> Look what happened today!
> View attachment 147070


Wow!!!!!
Stunning!!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> And I met an armadillo!
> View attachment 147129



I want an armadillo.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Ball python



Those are my favorites!


----------



## Jacqui

May you have a stunning Sunday.


----------



## Elohi

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!!!!!
> Stunning!!


A third baby has started to hatch this morning. Baby number two slept all night and has started to break her egg more this morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> A third baby has started to hatch this morning. Baby number two slept all night and has started to break her egg more this morning.


Good luck with those.
More photos later,please !


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> A third baby has started to hatch this morning. Baby number two slept all night and has started to break her egg more this morning.


----------



## Elohi

And good morning everyone!!


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> I had no idea their faces looked like that.


I feel like I did know...but I honestly think that's because there was a similar looking Pokemon while I was growing up


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> Omg so cute, but those claws are scary! Haha


My friend said that same thing. I don't know I see it like a tortoise, it needs those claws to burrow


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I want an armadillo.


So do I! He was so cute!! Talk about animals I wanted to scoop up and steal. 
Their bird however didn't like me... And likes just about everyone else, it's funny I got my friend from GAs African Gray that doesn't like people to warm up to me in a day flat...


----------



## DawnH

Pearly said:


> Happy birthday to your gorgeous Princess! My Princess is 10.5 and my twin boys are 8. I have never been lucky to experience labor pains. Had to have 2 scheduled c/sections both times but what matters the most is that THEY ARE HERE! Safe and beautiful!



Thank you so much! She is our youngest (we have five bio kiddos and are foster parents to twin 13 month old boys.) I thrive on chaos...lol


----------



## DawnH

dmmj said:


> all men are created equal but only some are born virgos



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## DawnH

Elohi said:


> Look what happened today!
> View attachment 147070



Oh my goodness!!! SO beautiful!!


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I feel like I did know...but I honestly think that's because there was a similar looking Pokemon while I was growing up



You kids and your pokemon.


----------



## meech008

DawnH said:


> Today is my youngest daughters birthday. She turns 8 today and was born with spina bifida occulta/tethered spinal cord. She was born via emergency c-section (her heart rated dropped to 27 beats per minute and the last thing I remember is them running me down the hall on a gurney saying "we're losing her") she was in ICU for three weeks due to aspiration at birth. All my children were birthed naturally and her birth was suppose to be a breeze (been there, done that, got the t-shirt) it was anything but that. Over the years there has been talk of wheelchairs and colostomy bags. So far she is doing just wonderfully...
> 
> .. just wanted to share. Yes I am a wee bit emotional today...lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 146984


Happy Birthday to your gorgeous little girl!


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! Running the Weedeater really stirs up my hay fever. Runny nose and sneezing galore!

Congratulations on the hatchings, Monica. It's always exciting to open the incubator and see activity happening.

I bought my great grandson a little tractor Friday when I was out running errands because my daughter (gramma) said she was going to bring him over Saturday to see the tortoises. But they never came. So she stopped by this a.m. on the way to taking him back home. He's in the back seat (darn I wish I had my camera with me) in the car seat and he's wearing his cowboy hat! Papa (my son-in-law, and his grampa) always wears his cowboy hat, so Cyrus has to wear his too. So cute.


----------



## Yvonne G

I wonder whatever happened to @Ashes . She get married then just drop us like a hot potato?


----------



## Pearly

DawnH said:


> Thank you so much! She is our youngest (we have five bio kiddos and are foster parents to twin 13 month old boys.) I thrive on chaos...lol


I've always had a soft spot for fostering children and animals. unfortunately could never do it myself, but I'm always full of admiration for all you guys out there who open your homes and families to those in need of care and nurturing. I think that with the number of children two tends to be the threshold. I thought we'd just have "one more" after our daughter and at that point would never entertain the thought of expanding our family beyond that, but ironically my second time ended up with twins and after a while we assumed the attitude that "if you can handle 3, you can handle any number of kids". That's why my house became my children's friends favorite playdate and sleepover spot. I am just not as uptight as I used to be about having perfect/spotless home. Your Baby Girl is a true blessing, and I am really impressed with her cake


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I caught a bass with my hands


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 147186
> 
> I caught a bass with my hands


Cool, throw him back and catch him in a couple years.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good evening.


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 147186
> 
> I caught a bass with my hands


I say cook him up and eat him . Like a cave man! Haha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> I say cook him up and eat him . Like a cave man! Haha


I let him go. I also caught a American eel.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> You kids and your pokemon.





What can I say, I'm a 90s kid. And MegaMan is not Pokemon! ... I never got to play good MegaMan


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> I wonder whatever happened to @Ashes . She get married then just drop us like a hot potato?


That was when I first joined chat that she was around then left. Wasn't the guy having issues with children and child support or something? Or was that someone else?


----------



## Elohi

Guys, guys, guys!
Baby #2 is killing me with cuteness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> Guys, guys, guys!
> Baby #2 is killing me with cuteness!
> View attachment 147213


What a lovely pattern above his nares !!


----------



## Elohi

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a lovely pattern above his nares !!


Top of the head is really cool.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> Top of the head is really cool.
> View attachment 147214


Quite extraordinary ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

Man I wish I didn't have to rehome my leopards.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> View attachment 147197
> 
> What can I say, I'm a 90s kid. And MegaMan is not Pokemon! ... I never got to play good MegaMan



Thats the point. Megaman is obvs better than Pokemon


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Man I wish I didn't have to rehome my leopards.


You had to rehome them? I didn't know you had to. That sucks, I'm sorry.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Man I wish I didn't have to rehome my leopards.




What a bummer Mike!!! Why?


----------



## mike taylor

Took up to much room in my house . The wife wasn't happy .


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> You kids and your pokemon.


oh my god I hated the Mega Man games with a passion


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> oh my god I hated the Mega Man games with a passion



DTM


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Thats the point. Megaman is obvs better than Pokemon


I grew up to a largely different MegaMan too though.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 147186
> 
> I caught a bass with my hands



I hope you tossed it back. That one's not big enough to keep. But quite an accomplishment to catch it with your hands. It looks like you've moved to a geographically pleasing place with lots of nature things for you to do.


----------



## Yvonne G

@jaizei - Cameron: I was going to watch an episode of Bosch and as I was scrolling through Amazon Prime I saw Justified. It looked interesting, so I started watching that instead. So far I've watched the first two episodes. I like the main character and the stories were sort of believeable. Probably not one I would watch on a regular basis - too much shooting.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Took up to much room in my house . The wife wasn't happy .


----------



## dmmj

a sign of true love? or stupidity? A woman in Florida I believe stole a cop car with her husband handcuffed in the backseat. true love or stupidity?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> a sign of true love? or stupidity? A woman in Florida I believe stole a cop car with her husband handcuffed in the backseat. true love or stupidity?


She wasn't done torching him so she took him from the police !


----------



## Yvonne G

Howdy all, and happy Monday!


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning ! No work Monday!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Good morning ! No work Monday!



Yea! But usually those 'no work' days mean lottsa' work at home. I'll bet there are quite a few "Honey Do's" waiting for you.


----------



## mike taylor

Nope not on off days .


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning friends


----------



## Yvonne G

Heidi ho, Noel!


----------



## Yvonne G

OH! LABOR DAY!!! (When you're retired, each day is very much like the last. I forgot today is a holiday)


----------



## mike taylor

My boy just stole my boat !


----------



## DawnH

This little imp hissed and charged me today. Now I know that watermelon is his crack and not to mess with it while he is eating...lol

Happy Labor Day, folks! We're grilling and eating watermelon today (thus the treat for Tuleo) - hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> My boy just stole my boat !


Is this the same one that just got out of the hospital?


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> My boy just stole my boat !



What??? In order to do that did he also have to steal your truck?


----------



## mike taylor

leigti said:


> Is this the same one that just got out of the hospital?


No it's my 20 year old .


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> What??? In order to do that did he also have to steal your truck?


He has a f250 . Stole my boat and didn't take me fishing .


----------



## mike taylor

I guess that's what I get for napping .


----------



## Yvonne G

Says a lot about how soundly you sleep.


----------



## dmmj

you know the old saying you snooze you lose


----------



## Pearly

Elohi said:


> I thought so too. And now a second egg is hatching. SQUEEEE!!
> View attachment 147127


Omg!!! How perfectly timed! Just a tiny peephole and you can see him looking straight at your face! Do you mind if I share this pic on my fb wall for my friends to witness this little miracle of life?


----------



## Pearly

DawnH said:


> This little imp hissed and charged me today. Now I know that watermelon is his crack and not to mess with it while he is eating...lol
> 
> Happy Labor Day, folks! We're grilling and eating watermelon today (thus the treat for Tuleo) - hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> View attachment 147486


He is a beauty! But boy! Hissing/charging?! Wow! Never seen such show of aggression in them and hope I never will. Afraid I'd take that personally and get my feelings hurt


----------



## Pearly

Hope Everyone has been enjoying this very warm (still!!!!) Labor Day. Our babies got to run around the golf coarse. Hopefully my daughter took her iphone to record their outing and we'll see some pics. No golfing activity now, everyone is probably getting drunk glued to tv screens watching sports channels. Wishing nice relaxing evening to ALL


----------



## Elohi

Pearly said:


> Omg!!! How perfectly timed! Just a tiny peephole and you can see him looking straight at your face! Do you mind if I share this pic on my fb wall for my friends to witness this little miracle of life?


I don't mind at all. Here is their fb page if you'd like to look at their other hatch pictures. 
https://www.facebook.com/theleotrio
And their Instagram. 
http://twitter.com/ElohiTortoise
LOL


----------



## DawnH

Pearly said:


> He is a beauty! But boy! Hissing/charging?! Wow! Never seen such show of aggression in them and hope I never will. Afraid I'd take that personally and get my feelings hurt



It was like a 2 year old being aggressive...lol No biggie! It was my own fault for disturbing his snack!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Is it normal for a redfoot to throat-breath like a bullfrog? Just on occasion like when she wakes up. Her humidity is 80% and her enclosure is around 82-85F. Hopefully nothing out of the norm. Before she was in the close sided tote so I couldn't see her daily behaviors as close up.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tomorrows the first day of school


----------



## mike taylor

Worked on my Triumph motor cycle today .


----------



## mike taylor

RosieRedfoot said:


> Is it normal for a redfoot to throat-breath like a bullfrog? Just on occasion like when she wakes up. Her humidity is 80% and her enclosure is around 82-85F. Hopefully nothing out of the norm. Before she was in the close sided tote so I couldn't see her daily behaviors as close up.


Sounds normal to me . My reds do it when they think I have food .


----------



## smarch

I just found out I'm now around $1000 in debt, student loans coming, can't find a job... I'm gonna throw up.
Franklin may have to find a new home this winter if things don't change, I can't afford to feed him when the free green outside starts to die. I'm literally just bawling my eyes out right now.
I've thought of starting a go fund me... But who wants to give money to a poor kid who just can't find a job... And I don't like asking for help from others.


----------



## mike taylor

smarch said:


> I just found out I'm now around $1000 in debt, student loans coming, can't find a job... I'm gonna throw up.
> Franklin may have to find a new home this winter if things don't change, I can't afford to feed him when the free green outside starts to die. I'm literally just bawling my eyes out right now.
> I've thought of starting a go fund me... But who wants to give money to a poor kid who just can't find a job... And I don't like asking for help from others.


Just keep looking you will find something .


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Just keep looking you will find something .


After a month and not so much as an interview I'm beginning to think there's got to be something seriously wrong with me because it's really starting to get me down.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> After a month and not so much as an interview I'm beginning to think there's got to be something seriously wrong with me because it's really starting to get me down.




What kind of work are you looking for?


----------



## jaizei




----------



## RosieRedfoot

Lots of employers take forever to get back these days. A month may feel like forever but they may still have you in the "call to interview" pile. It was nearly 6 weeks from when I applied to when I got an offer on this latest job.


----------



## dmmj

people ask me how many kids do I have. I always say two terrific ones I actually have three but the third one not so terrific


----------



## dmmj

RosieRedfoot said:


> Is it normal for a redfoot to throat-breath like a bullfrog? Just on occasion like when she wakes up. Her humidity is 80% and her enclosure is around 82-85F. Hopefully nothing out of the norm. Before she was in the close sided tote so I couldn't see her daily behaviors as close up.


yes it is


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Worked on my Triumph motor cycle today .
> 
> View attachment 147548



That's a pretty nice lift table you've got there. But that type of chopped bike isn't my cup of tea, sorry.


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> I just found out I'm now around $1000 in debt, student loans coming, can't find a job... I'm gonna throw up.
> Franklin may have to find a new home this winter if things don't change, I can't afford to feed him when the free green outside starts to die. I'm literally just bawling my eyes out right now.
> I've thought of starting a go fund me... But who wants to give money to a poor kid who just can't find a job... And I don't like asking for help from others.



You may have to bite the bullet and find a job flipping burgers just to get some $$ coming in.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> That's a pretty nice lift table you've got there. But that type of chopped bike isn't my cup of tea, sorry.


Just wait until it's finished . It's going to be one mean machine. That bike lift is old . I got it from an old biker guy that couldn't work on his bikes any more . He told me as long as I promise never to put anything other than a triumph or Harley on it its all mine . He didn't say it as politically correct as I did but you get what I'm saying.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> @bouaboua
> Don't make me call Irene to check on you!


Sorry Yvonne! ! And thank you for the greeting.

You can't call Irene to check on me because she in in China also but she is in her home town not with me.

It's been very, very busy with work, I have three wave of customer that will visit us in Sep, I need to have my self ready and accommodate them so I don't have much time to get on line and browsing through the forum. But by God's grace an mercy. I'm doing well. 

Thanks again for checking on me. Thank you my Lady.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Sorry Yvonne! ! And thank you for the greeting.
> 
> You can't call Irene to check on me because she in in China also but she is in her home town not with me.
> 
> It's been very, very busy with work, I have three wave of customer that will visit us in Sep, I need to have my self ready and accommodate them so I don't have much time to get on line and browsing through the forum. But by God's grace an mercy. I'm doing well.
> 
> Thanks again for checking on me. Thank you my Lady.


Thank You Steven for Checking-in…


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Sorry Yvonne! ! And thank you for the greeting.
> 
> You can't call Irene to check on me because she in in China also but she is in her home town not with me.
> 
> It's been very, very busy with work, I have three wave of customer that will visit us in Sep, I need to have my self ready and accommodate them so I don't have much time to get on line and browsing through the forum. But by God's grace an mercy. I'm doing well.
> 
> Thanks again for checking on me. Thank you my Lady.



Oh, thank goodness! I was really starting to get worried about you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good day all! Back to school, back to work, after a nice, long week-end. First day of school for Nick. I hope you meet some nice folks to be friends with in your new school

Anybody have any neat plans for the day?


----------



## Pearly

Elohi said:


> I don't mind at all. Here is their fb page if you'd like to look at their other hatch pictures.
> https://www.facebook.com/theleotrio
> And their Instagram.
> http://twitter.com/ElohiTortoise
> LOL


Love! It! Thanks! Most of folks in general public don't know that much about tortoises. I thought they might like to see the cuteness


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning



I just love that picture! Such a beautiful capture.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Good day all! Back to school, back to work, after a nice, long week-end. First day of school for Nick. I hope you meet some nice folks to be friends with in your new school
> 
> Anybody have any neat plans for the day?


Morning
Nope 
Just work and yard work and stalking my torts


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I just love that picture! Such a beautiful capture.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Noel and Jacqui!

I guess the wind has shifted. There's a big, unchecked forest fire in the foothills about 30 miles east of me. This a.m. the sky was full of haze (smoke) so dense that the sun wasn't shining. And there's a heavy scent of smoke in the air. The sun's shining through now, but still smells smokey. 

I was able to finish Dudley's pen and the back yard with the Weedeater, raked it all up and disposed of it. I was going to take the mower to the back yard to smooth it out, but with the smoke in the air I've decided to stay in the house today.

So far I have 4 hatchling 3 toe box turtles, 1 leopard hatchling and 1 Manouria hatchling. The rest of the clutch of leopard eggs have checked (miniscule cracks all over the shell from the baby getting too big for the egg), but no pips yet. And the other two Manouria eggs haven't started to do anything. Every morning I go over the box turtle yards looking for more babies, but none so far. The YF eggs are still cooking - long over due, but not stinking yet.


----------



## mike taylor

Good afternoon peeps . Remember Yvonne I got dibs on the yellow foot . haha


----------



## Yvonne G

I would have to look back through the posts to be sure, but I'm thinking Jacqui had first dibs!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> I would have to look back through the posts to be sure, but I'm thinking Jacqui had first dibs!


*looking longingly at a yellow foot egg*
Sigh


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Good day all! Back to school, back to work, after a nice, long week-end. First day of school for Nick. I hope you meet some nice folks to be friends with in your new school
> 
> Anybody have any neat plans for the day?


hospital visit to get an ultrasound done does that count?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I would have to look back through the posts to be sure, but I'm thinking Jacqui had first dibs!



*big grin*


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good afternoon peeps . Remember Yvonne I got dibs on the yellow foot . haha



*sticks out tongue*


----------



## Jacqui

Had a fun day yesterday... My two youngest came and got me, then we met up with the oldest girl and her guy for lunch. 

And then....


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Had a fun day yesterday... My two youngest came and got me, then we met up with the oldest girl and her guy for lunch.
> 
> And then....


Had Mexican


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Had Mexican



Nopers, my youngest son like Oriental buffet.

Then after they left...


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> hospital visit to get an ultrasound done does that count?



An ultra sound? don't tell us you're pregnant!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Nopers, my youngest son like Oriental buffet.
> 
> Then after they left...



...worked in the yard!!!


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> An ultra sound? don't tell us you're pregnant!


no I used protection. It's a vein study to find a good place in my arms for the dialysis access.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm thinking of getting another person, because I'm bored!


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> *sticks out tongue*


I tried ,I tried ! Haha


----------



## dmmj

I want to be one of the cool kids, anyone want to join me?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Good day all! Back to school, back to work, after a nice, long week-end. First day of school for Nick. I hope you meet some nice folks to be friends with in your new school
> 
> Anybody have any neat plans for the day?


i hate school.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I want to be one of the cool kids, anyone want to join me?



Me, me, choose me!


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate school.



It was just your first day, Nick. Do you choose your classes or do you have to take what they give you? Did you meet anybody interesting that you'd like to be friends with?


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate school.


Give it time. See if there are any clubs or groups that share your interests.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> An ultra sound? don't tell us you're pregnant!



Lol I thought that, but decided not to say it.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> ...worked in the yard!!!



Nope


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate school.



It was only the first day.  what happened?


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> Then after they left...



My phone announced a tornado warning....


----------



## Jacqui

Dang just now, working at the brown house in the "forever in the future it seems" enclosure, I picked up a bunch of cut weeds to take to the pile and also managed to grab a long grass blade.  The grass blade cut the base of my little finger.  Talk about bleeding and like a paper cut it hurts. Okay, I am ready for some cheese with my whine.


----------



## mike taylor

Big baby ! Suck it up and put some dirt in it .


----------



## mike taylor

I hate work ! Oops I meant school !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate school.


Do you hate last years school ? No ! Cause you never hate what you did only what's a head ! So good luck !


----------



## Elohi

I'm exhausted. Busy homeschool day plus hatching out babies is crazytown. So much fun but I am ready for bed. 7 hatched, 2 to go. 

I had to take them off damp papertowels because they started eating them. At first I lined the existing papertowels with big romaine leaves and piles of greens, but this evening I pulled out the papertowels and put in long strand sphagnum moss and a new hide.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm proud of you Monica, (but don't tell anyone)!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> My phone announced a tornado warning....



Yipes!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> My phone announced a tornado warning....


My phone only announces road problems or Amber Alerts !


----------



## Yvonne G

My phone only rings...no announcements, thank goodness!


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> I'm exhausted. Busy homeschool day plus hatching out babies is crazytown. So much fun but I am ready for bed. 7 hatched, 2 to go.
> 
> I had to take them off damp papertowels because they started eating them. At first I lined the existing papertowels with big romaine leaves and piles of greens, but this evening I pulled out the papertowels and put in long strand sphagnum moss and a new hide.
> 
> View attachment 147706



What a nice-looking little herd of babies! Good job.


----------



## Yvonne G

Anybody watch "Justified"? That's a pretty darned handsome cowboy playing the lead. Not a bad show, but an awful lot of shooting. But each shooting was 'justified' hence the name of the show. After I watch all these episodes I'm going to look for the one jaizei asked about a few pages back. I'm almost finished with NYPD Blue.

Wake up! What are you all doing?


----------



## Yvonne G

The propane man came today. $2 a gallon. Thank goodness I was only down to 60% so it didn't cost too much to fill up. But he only filled it to about 85%. What's with that? Why don't they fill it all the way up?


----------



## Yvonne G

I love my doggie:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> But he only filled it to about 85%. What's with that? Why don't they fill it all the way up?


 That could be an expansion pocket left on purpose. I've no idea one way or the other but that came to mind. We had 1000 gallons of water delivered today. We've got a 1500 gallon water tank in the garage and have been buying water for 6-8 weeks now. We pay $160.00 for 1025 gallons about every 10 days or so. Of the 7-8 years we've lived here, our wells, (2) have gone dry at the end of the summer all but one year.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That could be an expansion pocket left on purpose. I've no idea one way or the other but that came to mind. We had 1000 gallons of water delivered today. We've got a 1500 gallon water tank in the garage and have been buying water for 6-8 weeks now. We pay $160.00 for 1025 gallons about every 10 days or so. Of the 7-8 years we've lived here, our wells, (2) have gone dry at the end of the summer all but one year.



Wouldn't it be cheaper to dig the wells deeper?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ken: Is this just drinking and flushing water? Have you gotten enough rain to keep the pastures green?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Household water. No city services out here other than electricity as for making the well deeper, as it stands our main well is in the area of 500' deep. This makes it about 100' deeper than the creek on the other side of the road from us. As it stands we've something like 7-9 wells dug here and these 2 wells are the only producers. Well drillers are happy to setup and drill all your money away, then the well may collapse when the pipe is pulled out. It's a bad mess all the way you look at it. All is brown now because we only hand water the plants that mean something to us individually.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> The propane man came today. $2 a gallon. Thank goodness I was only down to 60% so it didn't cost too much to fill up. But he only filled it to about 85%. What's with that? Why don't they fill it all the way up?


I asked about that one time the fuller it is apparently the less they can fill it up something like that


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> I asked about that one time the fuller it is apparently the less they can fill it up something like that


Probably has to do with internal pressure of the tank I'm thinking for a reason I can't explain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> I'm exhausted. Busy homeschool day plus hatching out babies is crazytown. So much fun but I am ready for bed. 7 hatched, 2 to go.
> 
> I had to take them off damp papertowels because they started eating them. At first I lined the existing papertowels with big romaine leaves and piles of greens, but this evening I pulled out the papertowels and put in long strand sphagnum moss and a new hide.
> 
> View attachment 147706


Wowsie Wowser!..
So, so beautiful.


----------



## Gillian M

and above all, do not *hurt *them.


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

Yvonne G said:


> I love my doggie:
> 
> View attachment 147718




So cute! What is he? What's his name?


----------



## Yvonne G

Misty is a doberman with a fairly long tail and un-cut ears. She's a great doggie and my faithful companion.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning to all Tortoise people !


----------



## Yvonne G

What about non-tortoise people. Why do you leave them out? Quite snobby, if you ask me.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I'm exhausted. Busy homeschool day plus hatching out babies is crazytown. So much fun but I am ready for bed. 7 hatched, 2 to go.
> 
> I had to take them off damp papertowels because they started eating them. At first I lined the existing papertowels with big romaine leaves and piles of greens, but this evening I pulled out the papertowels and put in long strand sphagnum moss and a new hide.
> 
> View attachment 147706



They are beauties!


----------



## Yvonne G

*LOOK FOR THE CALENDAR CONTEST RULES TO BE POSTED SOMETIME TODAY!!!*


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> The propane man came today. $2 a gallon. Thank goodness I was only down to 60% so it didn't cost too much to fill up. But he only filled it to about 85%. What's with that? Why don't they fill it all the way up?



Was going for only a $1 here about a month or so ago.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yipes!



I went to the backyard to check on things and noticed how quiet it was. Then the siren went off. You could hear the hail front as it moved in across the field. The dog I am babysitting for started crying, so I went and took him into his house and stayed with him, as the heavy rain and winds hit. Winds were up to 70-80 mph. Was a bit scary at times, but the tornados went around us. Closest hit was about 3 miles away.

Lucked out with my only real damage being a huge top section out of a tree that fell on the garage roof.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My phone only announces road problems or Amber Alerts !



I get Ambers, tornado and flood alerts here.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I went to the backyard to check on things and noticed how quiet it was. Then the siren went off. You could hear the hail front as it moved in across the field. The dog I am babysitting for started crying, so I went and took him into his house and stayed with him, as the heavy rain and winds hit. Winds were up to 70-80 mph. Was a bit scary at times, but the tornados went around us. Closest hit was about 3 miles away.
> 
> Lucked out with my only real damage being a huge top section out of a tree that fell on the garage roof.



This sounds like something from a movie. Was your garage roof damaged?


----------



## Jacqui

The wind the other day managed to take the hummingbird feeder that is on a shepherd's hook pole and push it up the hook and then to the ground while still hooked on.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> This sounds like something from a movie. Was your garage roof damaged?



A bit and may get more damaged with us trying to get the tree off it.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> What about non-tortoise people. Why do you leave them out? Quite snobby, if you ask me.


Because Tortoise people are cooler!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Because Tortoise people are cooler!


WAY Cooler ! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> WAY Cooler ! ! !


Amen!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> WAY Cooler ! ! !



And never modest in the least.


----------



## Yvonne G

*The 2016 Calendar Contest rules have been printed. Let's see if we can get a really good turn-out this year. See the rules here:*

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/2016-calendar-contest-rules.128036/


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon. I be stuffed from lunch with my baby girl. Yes, Mexican. Lol I took her to Omaha and that was my reward.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> WAY Cooler ! ! !


But they drink " Bud "


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 147733
> 
> 
> and above all, do not *hurt *them.


The pic is great so I stole it to send to my children Thank You !


----------



## Gillian M

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> The pic is great so I stole it to send to my children Thank You !


You are most welcome!

Do you want more on the same subject? i.e.: FRIENDSHIP.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Gillian Moore said:


> You are most welcome!
> 
> Do you want more on the same subject? i.e.: FRIENDSHIP.


Oh yes it's more fun to teach the kids with pics then words ! The adults don't feel they are being told . and the little ones like the pics . Thank you


----------



## JAYGEE

Heeeeeyyyy yyyooouuuu gguuyysss!


----------



## JAYGEE

I killed chat on my first time back in over a month!


----------



## Yvonne G

Every time I post in Spy I wonder where the heck you are.


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> Heeeeeyyyy yyyooouuuu gguuyysss!



Howdy!


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Oh yes it's more fun to teach the kids with pics then words ! The adults don't feel they are being told . and the little ones like the pics . Thank you



Very true.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> Very true.


As our moderators well know !


----------



## dmmj

I have been pondering the question that has plagued mankind forever.

where's my banana?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I have been pondering the question that has plagued mankind forever.
> 
> where's my banana?



It was made into bread last week.


----------



## JAYGEE

Yvonne G said:


> Every time I post in Spy I wonder where the heck you are.


Im around, feeling a lot better! 

Sure missed this place!




My new little it!


----------



## dmmj

I wonder if attractive women get traffic ticket?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Elohi said:


> I'm exhausted. Busy homeschool day plus hatching out babies is crazytown. So much fun but I am ready for bed. 7 hatched, 2 to go.
> 
> I had to take them off damp papertowels because they started eating them. At first I lined the existing papertowels with big romaine leaves and piles of greens, but this evening I pulled out the papertowels and put in long strand sphagnum moss and a new hide.
> 
> View attachment 147706


Where did u get all those babies?


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Where did u get all those babies?


Well I got the "hatch 'em itch" and bought a clutch of eggs from a friend/TFO member. The guy I bought them from is the same person who gave me October as an egg, that hatched last October. 
7 have hatched and 2 still remain unpipped in the incubator. 
They hatched super quickly, 80-83 days. Freaked me out because I thought I at least another month. Clearly they had other plans lol.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening folks!


----------



## smarch

Today I'd planned to drive up 3 hours to VT with a friend to check out the mountain I'll be racing on next weekend and go for a hike, plus check out where in the woods I plan to be pitching a tent to camp since who has money to pay for a hotel, certainly not me!... Well she bailed (and got mad at me saying that because "she never said yes officially") so I went anyway, hiked up Killington alone ... And had the best time of my life!
I find I tend to rely on others too much, and it felt pretty great to get out and take on the mountain and get to the summit solo. So peaceful to, there was literally no noise at all, and because it was Wednesday is very possible I was the only one on the mountain hiking. 
I've officially decided I want to call Killington my home when I spread my wings to my own place. It wasn't too populated, but still had stores and places close, and in the winter the mountain would literally be right there, if it got too snowy to drive I could just walk my snowboard and me to the slopes (when I'm not muddy I'm snowy)








And... Wait for it... *gasp* a picture of me not covered in mud! Summit selfie (because 'if there's no picture it didn't happen')


----------



## dmmj

that is some beautiful scenery


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Today I'd planned to drive up 3 hours to VT with a friend to check out the mountain I'll be racing on next weekend and go for a hike, plus check out where in the woods I plan to be pitching a tent to camp since who has money to pay for a hotel, certainly not me!... Well she bailed (and got mad at me saying that because "she never said yes officially") so I went anyway, hiked up Killington alone ... And had the best time of my life!
> I find I tend to rely on others too much, and it felt pretty great to get out and take on the mountain and get to the summit solo. So peaceful to, there was literally no noise at all, and because it was Wednesday is very possible I was the only one on the mountain hiking.
> I've officially decided I want to call Killington my home when I spread my wings to my own place. It wasn't too populated, but still had stores and places close, and in the winter the mountain would literally be right there, if it got too snowy to drive I could just walk my snowboard and me to the slopes (when I'm not muddy I'm snowy)
> 
> View attachment 147817
> 
> View attachment 147818
> 
> View attachment 147819
> 
> 
> And... Wait for it... *gasp* a picture of me not covered in mud! Summit selfie (because 'if there's no picture it didn't happen')
> View attachment 147820




Holy cow! Who is that clean person? Could that be your clean and pure non-evil twin?


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Well I got the "hatch 'em itch" and bought a clutch of eggs from a friend/TFO member. The guy I bought them from is the same person who gave me October as an egg, that hatched last October.
> 7 have hatched and 2 still remain unpipped in the incubator.
> They hatched super quickly, 80-83 days. Freaked me out because I thought I at least another month. Clearly they had other plans lol.
> View attachment 147815



I wondered where all these babies were coming from. I thought I remembered that all your leopards were too small yet. Isn't it fun?


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, here we all are again! 

I just finished watching episode 20, season 12 NYPD Blue. It's pretty sad that there are no more of them to watch. That's one of my very favorite shows. Hopefully the new season starts soon on all the regular shows and I won't be stuck trying to find something free to watch on Amazon Prime.

I'm so glad we finally heard from Steven. I was really starting to worry.

So what's going on with all of you? 

Sarah: You're such an upbeat person. It really bothers me when you're down in the dumps. Glad you've been able to get up the mountain, even if it was by yourself. Mighty pretty pictures (including the last one).


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> I wondered where all these babies were coming from. I thought I remembered that all your leopards were too small yet. Isn't it fun?


It is fun. A lot of fun. I hope Mia starts laying one of these days. She should have her choice of males soon enough, since it's likely I have several LOL. 
Have you seen Mia?


----------



## Yvonne G

No, I don't believe I've seen her before. She's big!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, by the way...did I ever tell you all that I love my dog?





...and that there was a ground squirrel in the Aldabran yard?


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, by the way...did I ever tell you all that I love my dog?
> 
> View attachment 147828
> View attachment 147829
> 
> 
> ...and that there was a ground squirrel in the Aldabran yard?


Your dog is awesome!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, naturally I think so, but thank you! she really is pretty special.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> No, I don't believe I've seen her before. She's big!


I adopted her a while back. She is such a cool girl. She just turned 7 this summer.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> Well, naturally I think so, but thank you! she really is pretty special.


She looks like a very happy girl. That couch picture is adorable.


----------



## Yvonne G

You're amassing quite the herd of leopard tortoises.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> You're amassing quite the herd of leopard tortoises.


Hahahaha I definitely have the leopard bug. I have my original 3, my adopted male (from Heather), my 10 month old (October), Mia my adult female, 7 babies, and two eggs still cooking. So 6, plus 9 babies. 
And I still have my foster leopard but she may be going back home in a month or so.


----------



## Gillian M

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Oh yes it's more fun to teach the kids with pics then words ! The adults don't feel they are being told . and the little ones like the pics . Thank you


You are most welcome.

At times I get the impression that pics speak better than words. Know what I mean?


----------



## Jacqui

Goodest of good mornings to all of you.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> You are most welcome.
> 
> At times I get the impression that pics speak better than words. Know what I mean?



Often they do.


----------



## taza

Yvonne G said:


> *The 2016 Calendar Contest rules have been printed. Let's see if we can get a really good turn-out this year. See the rules here:*
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/2016-calendar-contest-rules.128036/


Speaking of calendars I was never able to figure out a paypal account so I couldn't get a 2015 calendar. My Tortoise Dax is in it and I would love to have one. If anyone could mail me one instead of throwing out at the end of the year to Canada I would send you the cost of postage.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Often they do.


Hello Jacqui long time no hear. How are you?


----------



## Elohi

@Yvonne G, this reminded me of you and your awesome dog.


----------



## Yvonne G

taza said:


> Speaking of calendars I was never able to figure out a paypal account so I couldn't get a 2015 calendar. My Tortoise Dax is in it and I would love to have one. If anyone could mail me one instead of throwing out at the end of the year to Canada I would send you the cost of postage.



Aw shoot, Sandy. I just delved through the mess behind my desk and I found a 2014, but not a 2015.


----------



## mike taylor

Good afternoon peeps !( is that better Yvonne? Ha-ha)


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Good afternoon peeps !( is that better Yvonne? Ha-ha)



Yup. More politically correct, for sure!

Good morning back attcha'!!


----------



## mike taylor

Here is my Gus being a good dog for once.


----------



## Yvonne G

That first position always looks so uncomfortable to me. Is it an English? If I wasn't so attached to the Doberman breed, I would get me a little Frenchie. I love those.


----------



## mike taylor

Yes he's a English bulldog . They are so demanding . If he wants something he will bug you to death .


----------



## Yvonne G

I really need to tend to some cleaning outside. There are leaves all over the place, left out mower and Weedeater, garden tools hither, thither and yon, and the list goes on. I guess we're going to have an early Autumn this year. The trees aren't turning yellow yet, however, the leaves at the very tops of the trees have dropped already. It's a love/hate relationship. I love them to use for substrate in the tortoise yards, while I hate to have to rake them up.

Mike: Is your bully full grown? I have heard they can be pretty pushy.


----------



## mike taylor

Yes he's 4/5 years old . Pushy is a under statement .


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## Elohi

Hello.


----------



## Elohi

We are sitting in the car waiting for swim practice to start.


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> that is some beautiful scenery


I envy my friend... OK the man I really like... Who lives at the base of the mountain and basically lives this everyday he's home. I genuinely think when I move it will be to here, I'll climb the mountain so often you won't even imagine how healthy I end up!


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Holy cow! Who is that clean person? Could that be your clean and pure non-evil twin?


Oh trust me there still was mud you just don't see it. I never feel like unpacking my pack after a race so the dirt kind of just stays there, so when I sweat the dirt on my pack became mud...and it rained my entire 2 miles down from the summit so all the mud was reactivated


----------



## smarch

I know I made a whole lot of awful choices in August, and have been completely turning that around this month ... But I may already be too late and that's kind of terrifying. I don't want to have a little Sarah, I'm literally terrified right now...


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Jacqui long time no hear. How are you?



Overall doing well. Did you get those packages from your two friends?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I know I made a whole lot of awful choices in August, and have been completely turning that around this month ... But I may already be too late and that's kind of terrifying. I don't want to have a little Sarah, I'm literally terrified right now...



First off, deep breathes. Second are you late enough to take a test? Do not borrow trouble. Usually these tend to end up being just worries and not a true reality. Your under stress and other things that can cause late or missed.


----------



## Jacqui

Sorta funny, because my youngest daughter has just been flipping out over the same thing.

Ahhh, I am so glad I am too ok and too fixed for these monthly worries.


----------



## Jacqui

Sarah, if worse comes to worse, it will still be okay. You will take it one day at a time, make choices as you go and know you have friends and family there for you.

Just try to relax. I know so easy for me to say. *hugs*


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> I know I made a whole lot of awful choices in August, and have been completely turning that around this month ... But I may already be too late and that's kind of terrifying. I don't want to have a little Sarah, I'm literally terrified right now...



oops! Are you saying that you and the guy you 'admired' got a little close last month? Right, that would be pretty scarey. If it turns out ok, try to remember this terrified feeling the next time you're tempted.


----------



## Jacqui

I am turning into such a klutz.  Today, while babysitting my neighbor's dog, I either tripped or started to trip. It was in the doorway between the kitchen and front room. She has a fan in the middle of the doorway with stuff on the floor to try to step over and around. I knew I was starting to lose balance, so I put out my hands to steady myself. One hand went to the fan. Did I mention the fan's front cover is off?  Blade meet hand.  I was very luck just one finger cut up and not bad enough for the eroom. Just going to be a pain to not get it constantly dirty and wet or banging the finger tip (worse damage).

Yes Mike, I am being a big baby again.


----------



## Jacqui

The sky is rumbling and our nice rain showers are suppose to become severe thunderstorms.


----------



## dmmj

smarch said:


> I know I made a whole lot of awful choices in August, and have been completely turning that around this month ... But I may already be too late and that's kind of terrifying. I don't want to have a little Sarah, I'm literally terrified right now...


o
Uh oh are you saying what I think you're saying?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> First off, deep breathes. Second are you late enough to take a test? Do not borrow trouble. Usually these tend to end up being just worries and not a true reality. Your under stress and other things that can cause late or missed.


It's iffy on being late enough. I'm literally just hoping I'm being stressed and worried. I'm just too terrified to take one especially with the biggest race of my life next weekend, if it's not I'd be less stressed, but if it is... I don't think I could face the mountain with that stress and it's the biggest/most important race of the year.


----------



## dmmj

I've decided if I ever run for political office and hold a rally my theme song will either be My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard or the Emperor's theme from Star Wars


----------



## Jacqui

Sarah, you may want to once things are back to "normal" check into birth control to help with some of these anxious times (if you were not already using something). Also helps with worries about other health issues, depending on protection of choice. We want you to be happy and safe from all worries and stress while you are out there discovering who you really are.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> oops! Are you saying that you and the guy you 'admired' got a little close last month? Right, that would be pretty scarey. If it turns out ok, try to remember this terrified feeling the next time you're tempted.


Not admired we were just friends with a mutual agreement... And were stupid and not careful a handful of times. Lesson learned on that one, trust me lesson learned. I'm scared enough now, I've learned the lesson, now I'd appreciate it if my body lessened my fear now!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> It's iffy on being late enough. I'm literally just hoping I'm being stressed and worried. I'm just too terrified to take one especially with the biggest race of my life next weekend, if it's not I'd be less stressed, but if it is... I don't think I could face the mountain with that stress and it's the biggest/most important race of the year.



Only you can make that choice. I am just one who has found, as the saying goes, that truth will set you free. The unknown to me has always been the harder option. My mind always makes things so much worse then actual reality.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Not admired we were just friends with a mutual agreement... And were stupid and not careful a handful of times. Lesson learned on that one, trust me lesson learned. I'm scared enough now, I've learned the lesson, now I'd appreciate it if my body lessened my fear now!



*fingers crossed*


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Only you can make that choice. I am just one who has found, as the saying goes, that truth will set you free. The unknown to me has always been the harder option. My mind always makes things so much worse then actual reality.


I'm more of the ignore it it'll go away type person, even if that's not how it works. 
I'm terrified of how I'd explain to my parents that their daughter who likes girls got into such a situation. And I'm young and no way could deal with that responsibility nor do I have interest. I'm like seriously on the boarder of mental break, I probably should just take a darn test... But I've never kept good track and I may only be thinking I'm late and actually just be panicking over normal.


----------



## dmmj

stress and worry is deadly a test would answer the question one way or the the other


----------



## Elohi

@smarch I sent you a PM.


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> stress and worry is deadly a test would answer the question one way or the the other


This is true, but one answer I can handle the other may be the final break that sends me over the edge.


----------



## dmmj

I'll be honest with you know you from the forum I think you'll be able to handle it I really do take it for what its worth that's what I think


----------



## Elohi

dmmj said:


> I'll be honest with you know you from the forum I think you'll be able to handle it I really do take it for what its worth that's what I think


I agree. Sara, you are one tough chick and while it feels like you're shattering, it's just a bumpy patch. You've got this. All of it. Chin up. You're a bad&&&. Take some deep breaths. Center yourself and work towards answers and solutions.


----------



## mike taylor

I third that! You can handle it !


----------



## smarch

Can I just go back to my mountain paradise that is Killington and forget all this?


----------



## smarch

Honestly, I know I can handle way more than I realize, and this is pushing that but we all learn to overcome. 
Honestly my only real fear is explaining that one to my parents who don't know I now like men too.


----------



## dmmj

did your parents accept you being lesbian? If so then they should accept this as well.


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> did your parents accept you being lesbian? If so then they should accept this as well.


Accept me being attracted to men they could accept, the idea of a little one I doubt they'd ever accept, they constantly make comments about unmarried friends of mine with children and how "they may look happy but aren't actually doing well in life"


----------



## leigti

smarch said:


> Accept me being attracted to men they could accept, the idea of a little one I doubt they'd ever accept, they constantly make comments about unmarried friends of mine with children and how "they may look happy but aren't actually doing well in life"


They tend to change their mind if a grandkid comes along. However, quit worrying about it and go get the test. If there something to deal with then then deal with it. Why work yourself into a tizzy over something you don't even know it's true? It's not worth the stress.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## dmmj

don't ever tell a Hindu Yolo


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> The sky is rumbling and our nice rain showers are suppose to become severe thunderstorms.



You sure don't have a very long summer. Hope your hand heals quickly. I know how hard it is to do turtle stuff with an injured hand.


----------



## dmmj

wild police chase tonight carjacking multiple at the end the guy jumped out of the car shooting gun into the air runs into restaurant take hostages. He's no longer among the living


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Overall doing well. Did you get those packages from your two friends?


Hello, glad to hear you're well.

Yes, I received a nice, big parcel from *ED* Sept 5th 2015, to whom I am very thankful.


----------



## JAYGEE

I 3rd, 4th, 5th just going to walgreens grabbing a few tests and go pee on it. 

No need to worry so much when the answer can be had within minutes.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning ! It's a nice rainy day here in Houston . Headed over to Kevin's house tomorrow to eat BBQ and hang out for a little bit . May ride my bike Sunday . I will have to get my shed cleaned up tonight for my reds . Sally is trying to drop more eggs . Harry is trying to keep sally barefoot and pregnant. My bulldogs are trying to slowly drive me crazy. My son seems back to normal . My middle son had one HELL of a good foot ball game last night . He made two touchdowns and four sacks . Yes he plays offense and defense. By the way it's FRIDAY ! Wooooooo hoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## smarch

Ah poop, well from before the 7th of August to now makes me definitely late... So tonight we'll be finding out where my life is headed...


----------



## mike taylor

I see poop in a white package in your future . Kids are a good thing . They make you smile everyday .


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> I see poop in a white package in your future . Kids are a good thing . They make you smile everyday .


Good sure, but not good to a single 22 year old still living at home. Though by next weekend if there is a little nugget it will be completing it's 4th and 5th Spartan races... And look-up Spartan Race Killington, it is THE toughest Spartan race out there. That's a bad*** child before even developing toes.


----------



## mike taylor

Try being 17 and having a kid . By 22 I had two little boys . You'll find a way to be the mother to the little one . In time everything works out . You're a badass . Trust me it will change your life ,but it changes in good ways . I freaked out when my lady told me she was with child . ha-ha It made me grow up and become the person I am today . I'm not rich with gold ,but I'm rich with family and friends .


----------



## Jacqui

Sarah another reason to not wait to find out is IF you are pg and plan to allow it to develop, you need to know ASAP because if the meds you are taking.


----------



## Jacqui

As for your parents Sarah, from all you have ever said, in the end ( after the shock) I am sure try will support you. They love you.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> I see poop in a white package in your future . Kids are a good thing . They make you smile everyday .


The only thing better in life then children is grandchildren . You punish them and they still love you . When life is rough they give you a hug . If your right or wrong they love you. They never judge you never ! 
And your parents have to look mad , but they will have forgotten what they are mad about when they hold the baby . And you too will live through this if its true !


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Can I just go back to my mountain paradise that is Killington and forget all this?
> View attachment 147974



Not until you face it Kiddo. Isn't being an adult a blast?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning



Morning Beautiful.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning Beautiful.


*points at self while looking around*


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning Beautiful.


Morning gorgeous


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Sarah another reason to not wait to find out is IF you are pg and plan to allow it to develop, you need to know ASAP because if the meds you are taking.


Oh crap I forgot about those! Yeah Zoloft is no good with stuff like that...though I've been coming off it... Hmm I wonder if cutting that could be messing with my body too... So many ifs, I'll be testing tonight, because I'll have to handle it in some way.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You sure don't have a very long summer. Hope your hand heals quickly. I know how hard it is to do turtle stuff with an injured hand.



Tonight's temps are expected to be mid 40s.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *points at self while looking around*



Yes, duh.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Oh crap I forgot about those! Yeah Zoloft is no good with stuff like that...though I've been coming off it... Hmm I wonder if cutting that could be messing with my body too... So many ifs, I'll be testing tonight, because I'll have to handle it in some way.



Glad to hear that.


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Try being 17 and having a kid . By 22 I had two little boys . You'll find a way to be the mother to the little one . In time everything works out . You're a badass . Trust me it will change your life ,but it changes in good ways . I freaked out when my lady told me she was with child . ha-ha It made me grow up and become the person I am today . I'm not rich with gold ,but I'm rich with family and friends .


At least you were there. I know the man, he doesn't like children, he has a little daughter with his now ex wife and he still does not like children. If I had a kid and keep it he wouldn't be there, I'd be on my own there.


----------



## smarch

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> The only thing better in life then children is grandchildren . You punish them and they still love you . When life is rough they give you a hug . If your right or wrong they love you. They never judge you never !
> And your parents have to look mad , but they will have forgotten what they are mad about when they hold the baby . And you too will live through this if its true !


I'm sure they could live with it yes, but I also know I'd have to scramble to find a full time job and get my own place because there's no room for more at my house and I couldn't imagine being in that situation. If I'm starting a family it's in my own home no matter how small.


----------



## dmmj

am I the only male type person t
here so happy that mens underwear when tagless I mean seriously such a small thing but oh so nice


----------



## smarch

Honestly I'm probably just worked up over nothing, I do have a habit of that, but even though the chance is small it does exist. 
But I mean if his daughter shows any preview of what could be (literally spitting image of him) I couldn't have cuter. Took us an entire day to warm up to each other but certainly adorable.


----------



## mike taylor

Agreed she is a beautiful little girl .


----------



## Jacqui

Poor Jeff, his student stop at a rest area and after the student went inside, Jeff decided to go in too. His student then drove off without him. (giggle giggle)


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> am I the only male type person t
> here so happy that mens underwear when tagless I mean seriously such a small thing but oh so nice



I feel that way about the t-shirts.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Poor Jeff, his student stop at a rest area and after the student went inside, Jeff decided to go in too. His student then drove off without him. (giggle giggle)


That's funny stuff !


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> That's funny stuff !



What makes it worse, is I teased Jeff about the very thing happening just a few days back. Jeff was really tired (one day during his sleep time had to deal with getting loaded, next day during sleeper it was shop time) so he isn't yet too much towards seeing the humor yet.


----------



## smarch

Well... In about 15 minutes time I'll know my fate... Wish me luck at actually failing a test.


----------



## dmmj

one of the few tests in life you actually want to fail but most women seem to pass with flying colors


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> one of the few tests in life you actually want to fail but most women seem to pass with flying colors


Not the thing I want to hear as I sit on the bathroom floor of my old college waiting for the result...


----------



## smarch

Never been so happy to fail a test! I'm OK, it's OK, the stress all just came off me at once...now I'm dizzy. No little nugget for now! Lesson learned!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

But your released I know !


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Never been so happy to fail a test! I'm OK, it's OK, the stress all just came off me at once...now I'm dizzy. No little nugget for now! Lesson learned!



Hate to be a downer, but you could actually still be pg...


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Never been so happy to fail a test! I'm OK, it's OK, the stress all just came off me at once...now I'm dizzy. No little nugget for now! Lesson learned!



I really believed this would be the case. Way to go on the fail.


----------



## Jacqui

*waves to Noel* Weekend plans?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Hate to be a downer, but you could actually still be pg...


Shhhhhh! I just needed the stress off, I get it's still possible but now that possible is even smaller. In reality with how sick I was with that UTI the timing of that could very much be related to this.


----------



## Jacqui

Yep between that, stressed, your increase in physical activity all can be factors.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *waves to Noel* Weekend plans?


*waves back* Hi Jacqui 
Nothing too exciting. We are probably just going to lay tile in the tort house. 
How about you?


----------



## Elohi

I've tortoised myself silly today. Yes, I just used tortoise as a verb lol. 
There was a mini photoshoot with the hatchlings today and Mia came inside for a probiotic+supplement snack. Everyone is tucked in and I'm finally going to eat dinner. Uhhh...that is after I clean up Mia's mess LOL. 





If my kids weren't already tortoise people before these hatchlings arrived, they certainly are now. They are smitten with them!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Yep between that, stressed, your increase in physical activity all can be factors.


No real increase of physical exercise...but I've also been "coping" with losing half my job so that stress alone could do it.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Never been so happy to fail a test! I'm OK, it's OK, the stress all just came off me at once...now I'm dizzy. No little nugget for now! Lesson learned!



Keep practicing and I'm sure you'll pass one day.


----------



## smarch

Every year on 9/11 I watch the documentaries and stuff that air on TV mostly just the survival ones about the first responder and workers. Well now ones on with basically a bunch of clips regular people took during the day from all over the city. There was one, you could see person after person jumping and while I've known since the day how big of a tragedy it was, I don't think I actually thought hard about the people in the upper floors. I had to leave the room I couldn't watch it.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

smarch said:


> Shhhhhh! I just needed the stress off, I get it's still possible but now that possible is even smaller. In reality with how sick I was with that UTI the timing of that could very much be related to this.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Every year on 9/11 I watch the documentaries and stuff that air on TV mostly just the survival ones about the first responder and workers. Well now ones on with basically a bunch of clips regular people took during the day from all over the city. There was one, you could see person after person jumping and while I've known since the day how big of a tragedy it was, I don't think I actually thought hard about the people in the upper floors. I had to leave the room I couldn't watch it.


 I couldn't leave a “like" because I didn't want folks to be confused, but I “like" what you are reminding all of us about, and I “like" that you are tough enough to admit you had to leave the room.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Grandpa!!! I've found a turtle for you that I'm sure you'll be interested in getting. I even have a picture of it for you.


----------



## mike taylor

What's up Ken ? Where have you been hiding my friend ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've been spending time reading real books to help with my cognitive repair. When I pointed out that I've plenty of books on my iPhone & iPad I was reminded that those are designed to distract and that what I need is to be able to focus. BUT… during the week I'm here all day and would always welcome a phone call from a true friend such as yourself.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've been spending time reading real books to help with my cognitive repair. When I pointed out that I've plenty of books on my iPhone & iPad I was reminded that those are designed to distract and that what I need is to be able to focus. BUT… during the week I'm here all day and would always welcome a phone call from a true friend such as yourself.


What are you reading?
I'm reading The Edison Gene at the moment. Interesting for sure.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I couldn't leave a “like" because I didn't want folks to be confused, but I “like" what you are reminding all of us about, and I “like" that you are tough enough to admit you had to leave the room.


I could never forget. I was only in 2ND grade, old enough to remember, old enough to understand terrorism and the tragedy but young enough to not remember much of my life before that, I'm pretty much the youngest age of people that can actually remember. My brother was only 1. Not going to lie I want to take US history classes when I retire and loudly tell tell the fellow college students that I remember that day, image the looks they'd give!

I wear emotions on my sleeve, I don't believe it's helpful to hide things, and who cares if people judge me in person over that. I just absolutely refuse to cry in front of people unless there's some pretty severe pain or suffering.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> What are you reading?


 Currently I'm reading the 7 books by Isaac Asimov “The Foundation".


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> I just absolutely refuse to cry in front of people unless there's some pretty severe pain or suffering.


 Me, ever since the wreck, I can tear up from almost anything. Normally I know it's gonna happen and I announce as much. Typically 1 tear from each eye, then it passes. Doctors tell me it's a normal effect of slapping my face on the highway when I first started to roll.


----------



## dmmj

documentaries on 911 are hard to watch especially the ones when youhear the people who jumped smashing the cars below and theside of the building but I watch anyways I feel like I owe it  to them


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> documentaries on 911 are hard to watch especially the ones when youhear the people who jumped smashing the cars below and theside of the building but I watch anyways I feel like I owe it  to them


As someone who's personally contemplated ending it and thinking through the ways for months it pains me to think that people made that choice in minutes. Though in thinking about the fire and the heat up there I think I know what I would have done too which is why I can't watch, it's like I can personally feel the emotions in that moment.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Me, ever since the wreck, I can tear up from almost anything. Normally I know it's gonna happen and I announce as much. Typically 1 tear from each eye, then it passes. Doctors tell me it's a normal effect of slapping my face on the highway when I first started to roll.


I just wear sunglasses a lot on times I feel emotional, but for be that's just hormones or whatever. I'm only embarrassed about crying if there's no real reason... Like the other day at the fair I was watching a kid eating an ice cream cone waving it around talking to her father and i started tearing up that the ice cream was going to fall and my friend thankfully didn't judge me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Like the other day at the fair I was watching a kid eating an ice cream cone waving it around talking to her father and i started tearing up that the ice cream was going to fall and my friend thankfully didn't judge me.


 I totally get it. I do that as well. Most people I'm around now understand when I say head injury, I'm starting to tear up. They often smile at me and look very understanding. Many times the older women folks will ask me to come to them for a warm comforting hug.


----------



## dmmj

even at my sickest,right now I've never contemplated suicide


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I totally get it. I do that as well. Most people I'm around now understand when I say head injury, I'm starting to tear up. They often smile at me and look very understanding. Many times the older women folks will ask me to come to them for a warm comforting hug.


Comforting hugs are quite helpful sometimes.


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> even at my sickest,right now I've never contemplated suicide


I've contemplated way more than I like to admit for my young years.


----------



## smarch

How on earth does one accidentally screw up that bad?


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! The smoke was real thick in our atmosphere today. After lunch it was blocking the sun. We have a big cat sanctuary in the foothills east of me and they're having to figure out how to move all those big cats out of the fire's path.

http://abc30.com/news/cat-haven-in-...ugh-fire;-more-than-103k-acres-burned/976642/

We could sure use a bit of rain.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yesterday there was a junk mail in my box addressed to Sabrina Gomez (don't know anyone by that name). It was letting her know that there was going to be try-outs coming up for young girls interested in modeling careers. Then today I got another junk mail for Sabrina advising her to sign up for a Discover Card for college and education expenses.

It's got me a bit worried, using my address like that. I tried to find her on Facebook, but she's not there.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday there was a junk mail in my box addressed to Sabrina Gomez (don't know anyone by that name). It was letting her know that there was going to be try-outs coming up for young girls interested in modeling careers. Then today I got another junk mail for Sabrina advising her to sign up for a Discover Card for college and education expenses.
> 
> It's got me a bit worried, using my address like that. I tried to find her on Facebook, but she's not there.


is that your alter ego?


----------



## mike taylor

Was that your biker name ?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> What's up Ken ? Where have you been hiding my friend ?



I had been wondering too.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning everybody!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning Jacqui . I'm cooking ribs on the smoker right now . Then I will be heading over to Kevin's house to eat BBQ .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Morning Jacqui . I'm cooking ribs on the smoker right now . Then I will be heading over to Kevin's house to eat BBQ .



Instead you need to bring them here to eat.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Instead you need to bring them here to eat.


Morning all


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday there was a junk mail in my box addressed to Sabrina Gomez (don't know anyone by that name). It was letting her know that there was going to be try-outs coming up for young girls interested in modeling careers. Then today I got another junk mail for Sabrina advising her to sign up for a Discover Card for college and education expenses.
> 
> It's got me a bit worried, using my address like that. I tried to find her on Facebook, but she's not there.


We had someone show up at the house Thursday night try to serve some random person with children support papers.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> is that your alter ego?



No, my alter ego is The Birthday Fairy. She hasn't been seen here in a very long time!


----------



## dmmj

AZtortMom said:


> We had someone show up at the house Thursday night try to serve some random person with children support papers.


uh oh


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Was that your biker name ?



I used to race slot cars and my name there was "Dirty Driver." But I really didn't have a biker name.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> No, my alter ego is The Birthday Fairy. She hasn't been seen here in a very long time!


I know if anyone's your alter ego it is Susie cream cheese you mention her a lot


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Morning everybody!



Hi Jacqui (and everyone else too!). Any plans for the week-end? My s-i-l was gifted tickets to a pro football game, so he's gone down to San Diego for the week-end. I don't have any special plans. Pick up poop, clean waterers, water plants and MAYBE use the leaf blower. I had wanted to go to KFC and get their 7 piece special. The commercial made me want chicken!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> We had someone show up at the house Thursday night try to serve some random person with children support papers.



Yikes! Did they have the wrong address? Right name? That's scarey too.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I know if anyone's your alter ego it is Susie cream cheese you mention her a lot



I think I may have made an account for my Kindle (even gomer), but I never use the Kindle to access the forum. The keyboard is too small and very frustrating to use.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I used to race slot cars and my name there was "Dirty Driver." But I really didn't have a biker name.



The things ya learn in here.


----------



## Jacqui

Was planning on having my son and ex down to haul off branches and get the tree off my garage roof, but his one brother has cancer and is doing really bad, so those plans are on hold a couple of weeks.


----------



## Jacqui

It is a cool, dreary, spotty rain kinda day here.  Would be a nice day for sleeping.


----------



## smarch

Who's sexy beast of a car is that sitting at the Beast of the East? Oh wait, he's mine! 
I may or may not be too personally connected to my car...his names Henry in case you didn't know.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Instead you need to bring them here to eat.


If here was in the Houston area I would .haha


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Yikes! Did they have the wrong address? Right name? That's scarey too.


Right address wrong name 
We've been getting mail randomly


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Right address wrong name
> We've been getting mail randomly



It is me. I put your address on the wall of the bathroom.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> It is me. I put your address on the wall of the bathroom.


*Gasps*


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> If here was in the Houston area I would .haha



Excuses excuses


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *Gasps*



Well you are a friend after all.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Well you are a friend after all.


Oh ok


----------



## jaizei

AZtortMom said:


> Oh ok



You don't want to know what she does to her enemies....


----------



## smarch

The face of the love of my life <3


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Did anyone see the Sulcata that was found in San Jacinto, CA. I hope no one here is missing a Tortoise. I hope they find the owner!!
http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2015/09/10/animal-control-officer-find-200-pound-tortoise-near-hemet/


----------



## AZtortMom

Donna/Turbo said:


> Did anyone see the Sulcata that was found in San Jacinto, CA. I hope no one here is missing a Tortoise. I hope they find the owner!!
> http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2015/09/10/animal-control-officer-find-200-pound-tortoise-near-hemet/


Agreed!


----------



## AZtortMom

smarch said:


> The face of the love of my life <3
> View attachment 148177


Such a cutie!
Are you going to enter a picture in the calendar contest?


----------



## AZtortMom

jaizei said:


> You don't want to know what she does to her enemies....


*whispers behind hand*
That's why I stay on her good side


----------



## dmmj

if you try to take a selfie with a bear and you get eaten then you can't blame the bear ot is your own stupid fault. in fact that should be a Darwin test


----------



## Donna/Turbo

dmmj said:


> if you try to take a selfie with a bear and you get eaten then you can't blame the bear ot is your own stupid fault. in fact that should be a Darwin test


I am not sure if it is the wine or what.....but that is funny!!!


----------



## smarch

AZtortMom said:


> Such a cutie!
> Are you going to enter a picture in the calendar contest?


I plan on it, did last year and didn't get far. Anyone know if say my face was in the picture too if that's in any way against the rules, it wasn't stated it was but if it's supposed to be anonymous my face would give it away to you guys who already know my face well... But it's the best picture of Nank being Nank that I have ever taken


----------



## Yvonne G

No, that's ok. A couple years ago I entered a picture of me sitting in a tortoise yard with the tortoises gathered around me while I read "Turtles and Tortoises for Dummys" and I was wearing my Tortoise Forum t-shirt. So, it's not THAT anonymous. It's just best to not post the pictures elsewhere on the Forum besides in the contest.


----------



## Yvonne G

Donna/Turbo said:


> I am not sure if it is the wine or what.....but that is funny!!!



He usually is pretty darned funny, but a lot of it tends to go over my head. I'm a little dense.


----------



## Yvonne G

What a lazy day. After feeding, watering and cleaning up aft the tortoises, I picked up a bit of cactus trash (filled up my green waste barrel) I came in and just sat around reading. I've turned into a lazy slug. I know...I'll go get a picture of my new babies. BRB.......


----------



## Yvonne G

One of them has an extra scute. There are two more Manouria eggs and 5 more leopard eggs.


----------



## mike taylor

I just left Kevin's house . We had some good food and watched the baseball game .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I just left Kevin's house . We had some good food and watched the baseball game .


It was a good time. Family time is better when shared with another family. Thanks for coming over


----------



## tortdad

Hope you guys are all doing okay. Just want to say hi and let you k ow I'm still around. Have just been super busy lately


----------



## mike taylor

Slacker ! Forum slacker ! Haha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *whispers behind hand*
> That's why I stay on her good side



Always knew you were one smart lady.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey



Hi! What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Hope you guys are all doing okay. Just want to say hi and let you k ow I'm still around. Have just been super busy lately



Super busy eating with Mike. He told on ya.


----------



## dmmj

as I said before Hollywood officially out of ideas first remake Point Break second remake Roadhouse third remake Scarface so sad


----------



## dmmj

one more remake that I've been hearing about for a while another Patrick Swayze classic ghost. Pity thr new generation seeing all this crap


----------



## Jacqui

It is sad that today's writers have no creativity nor originality.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Are folks ready for another, “egg cooking tip" from Cowboy Ken ?


----------



## mike taylor

Sure?


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Sure?


Are you unsure about your sure?


----------



## Yvonne G

@jaizei : A while ago you asked if anyone had seen Bosch. Well, I watched the first three episodes this evening. It's ok, and I'll continue to watch all of them in the first season. I have quite a few of the Michael Connelly books and I must admit, the character in the Amazon series isn't familiar to me. I don't think he resembles the Bosch in the books at all. Whoever cast that actor fell down on the job.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning !


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> @jaizei : A while ago you asked if anyone had seen Bosch. Well, I watched the first three episodes this evening. It's ok, and I'll continue to watch all of them in the first season. I have quite a few of the Michael Connelly books and I must admit, the character in the Amazon series isn't familiar to me. I don't think he resembles the Bosch in the books at all. Whoever cast that actor fell down on the job.



I only recall reading one of his books (Black Ice, I think) so I don't know the character well. When I first saw that it'd been adapted to a TV show, I conflated Bosch with Lou Boldt (Ridley Pearson) and I think that's why it jump out at me. I sorta watched the first episode while doing other things; it seemed okay.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Are folks ready for another, “egg cooking tip" from Cowboy Ken ?


I'm uncertain if I posted this before my wreck so if redundant, so it goes“…for best results cooking eggs, allow them to first come to room temperature. Doing so allows for a more evenly cooked egg…”


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Speaking of American College Football, here's a fun video Nike made for my Ducks ;

http://espn.go.com/blog/tennessee-titans/post/_/id/15817/titans-marcus-mariota-dons-a-toga-for-nike


----------



## dmmj

to paraphrase earthquake don't kill people falling buildings do


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> @jaizei : A while ago you asked if anyone had seen Bosch. Well, I watched the first three episodes this evening. It's ok, and I'll continue to watch all of them in the first season. I have quite a few of the Michael Connelly books and I must admit, the character in the Amazon series isn't familiar to me. I don't think he resembles the Bosch in the books at all. Whoever cast that actor fell down on the job.


I think it's very irritating when they take a well known and liked character and try to make a movie out of it. But then they don't cast the right type of actor. For instants, I love the Jack reacher character in Lee child's bucks. The character in the book is 6 foot four and a little intimidating looking. So who do they cast for the movie? Tom Cruise!! Are they kidding me?! Total joke, I didn't even bother watching the movie.


----------



## mike taylor

Rode my bike with the wife and other friends to Livingston to eat lunch .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Rode my bike with the wife and other friends to Livingston to eat lunch .


Good food?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Why won't The 49'ers check with me on things first??

http://www.ninersnation.com/2014/7/10/5888837/levis-stadium-beer-selection-price-49ers


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good food?


Yes good food and good friends .


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## mike taylor

Yes indeed relax.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What happens when Duck QB's end up second round pick and play the first rounder? How about this?

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...-tennessee-titans-qb-marcus-mariota-4-td-game


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> I think it's very irritating when they take a well known and liked character and try to make a movie out of it. But then they don't cast the right type of actor. For instants, I love the Jack reacher character in Lee child's bucks. The character in the book is 6 foot four and a little intimidating looking. So who do they cast for the movie? Tom Cruise!! Are they kidding me?! Total joke, I didn't even bother watching the movie.



I totally SO agree with you. I won't go see the movie either. Tom Cruise is a little wimpy guy. Jack reacher is over 200lbs of pure muscle and intimidation!


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I totally SO agree with you. I won't go see the movie either. Tom Cruise is a little wimpy guy. Jack reacher is over 200lbs of pure muscle and intimidation!


200 pounds of muscle and intimidation. Why are you describing me?


----------



## mike taylor

I don't like that little sawed off Tom Cruise .


----------



## Elohi

I foresee a rough Monday ahead.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Yvonne G

'sup?


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I don't like that little sawed off Tom Cruise .



I never did understand his "heart throb" status. He does absolutely nothing for me.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I never did understand his "heart throb" status. He does absolutely nothing for me.


same here the doing nothing for me part


----------



## mike taylor

Morning people of TFO!


----------



## jaizei

A man that's not afraid to show a horse who's boss?


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> I totally SO agree with you. I won't go see the movie either. Tom Cruise is a little wimpy guy. Jack reacher is over 200lbs of pure muscle and intimidation!


I was sooooooo happy to see a Reacher book was going to be made into a move and instantly let down when I found out Cruise was playing Reacher. How do you cast a midget to play Jack Reacher???!!!

The answer to this is that Cruse owns the production company. He's been so loony lately that the only person to give him a role is himself. Even though I was insulted that Tom player Reacher I still enjoyed the movie but out of spite I waited for it to be released on DVD before seeing it. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!  since it is Monday, some if you may have need of a double dose.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm working on drinking 1/2 a pot of coffee to myself.


----------



## mike taylor

Already did that now I have to peeeeeeee ! Stuck by a train !


----------



## Yvonne G

Howdy all!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

It's Monday and I'm off for 10 days , It's not coffee time ! By God It's " Bud " time ! Have a great tort day !


----------



## Elohi

Multitasking city here today. Laundry is going, kids started on school stuff, feeding the hatchlings, starting some homemade tortilla-less soup. All the other torts are outside enjoying some sunshine and I'm having some coffee.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Howdy all!



Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Already did that now I have to peeeeeeee ! Stuck by a train !



Well there is a bush over there...


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> Well there is a bush over there...



...or the empty Pepsi bottle...


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's Monday and I'm off for 10 days , It's not coffee time ! By God It's " Bud " time ! Have a great tort day !



Big plans?


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Multitasking city here today. Laundry is going, kids started on school stuff, feeding the hatchlings, starting some homemade tortilla-less soup. All the other torts are outside enjoying some sunshine and I'm having some coffee.



I have a couple of loads you could do...


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> ...or the empty Pepsi bottle...


Yes you were a trucker !


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I foresee a rough Monday ahead.
> View attachment 148393



I love it!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yes you were a trucker !



Yeppers, but I used a big drink glass.


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's Monday and I'm off for 10 days , It's not coffee time ! By God It's " Bud " time ! Have a great tort day !



Well, sir, then to you I wish a - 





*HAPPY VACATION!!!!!*


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Multitasking city here today. Laundry is going, kids started on school stuff, feeding the hatchlings, starting some homemade tortilla-less soup. All the other torts are outside enjoying some sunshine and I'm having some coffee.



Busy little bee, aren't you?


----------



## Yvonne G

It's cloudy and dreary here today. Some parts of California are going to be getting rain. It seldom rains here in September, so I doubt it will rain this time. Once the farmers have put out the grapes on trays in the field, Mother Nature sometimes shows her perverse side and rains on them, but not very often.

I've been putting it off for a very long time, but I think I'm going to try to muster up the energy to do a bit of housework. I've discovered that when a house only has one person living in it the spiders think it's ok to move in. Not too many daddy long legs but quite a few black widows in the unused corners.

Does anyone have a GOOD, and easy to use, method for getting the hardened on grease dots off the wall behind the stove? I've tried Mr. Clean and a scouring pad, but nothing gets them off besides scraping them off with a table knife, and that's just too time consuming. I s'pose I could just paint over them.

Ok...time for me to go and get reacquainted with my vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> Well, sir, then to you I wish a -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HAPPY VACATION!!!!!*


Thank you ( relax can't got 4 grandkids waiting for grandpa turtle )


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> ...or the empty Pepsi bottle...



Gatorade bottles have a wider mouth so it's easier.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Does anyone have a GOOD, and easy to use, method for getting the hardened on grease dots off the wall behind the stove? I've tried Mr. Clean and a scouring pad, but nothing gets them off besides scraping them off with a table knife, and that's just too time consuming. I s'pose I could just paint over them.



Is it on the wall or is there a backsplash? Maybe a widget?


----------



## Yvonne G

It's actually on the wall. Free standing electric range. I always wiped the stove after use, however, I didn't realize the wall was getting spattered and have never wiped it.

Clue me in on the "widget" of which you speak.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> It's actually on the wall. Free standing electric range. I always wiped the stove after use, however, I didn't realize the wall was getting spattered and have never wiped it.
> 
> Clue me in on the "widget" of which you speak.


Do what I would do ------------------------------------
Tell the wife


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Gatorade bottles have a wider mouth so it's easier.


 Wide mouth? Hmmmmmm


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> It's actually on the wall. Free standing electric range. I always wiped the stove after use, however, I didn't realize the wall was getting spattered and have never wiped it.
> 
> Clue me in on the "widget" of which you speak.



A widget is a razor blade with a plastic handle. If it's a smooth surface, that'd probably be easier than a knife. If the wall is textured, probably not.


----------



## dmmj

I bow down to my dark master the cocoa bean


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

I still like my idea best


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> It's cloudy and dreary here today. Some parts of California are going to be getting rain. It seldom rains here in September, so I doubt it will rain this time. Once the farmers have put out the grapes on trays in the field, Mother Nature sometimes shows her perverse side and rains on them, but not very often.
> 
> I've been putting it off for a very long time, but I think I'm going to try to muster up the energy to do a bit of housework. I've discovered that when a house only has one person living in it the spiders think it's ok to move in. Not too many daddy long legs but quite a few black widows in the unused corners.
> 
> Does anyone have a GOOD, and easy to use, method for getting the hardened on grease dots off the wall behind the stove? I've tried Mr. Clean and a scouring pad, but nothing gets them off besides scraping them off with a table knife, and that's just too time consuming. I s'pose I could just paint over them.
> 
> Ok...time for me to go and get reacquainted with my vacuum cleaner.


Try the Clorox wipes, or the Lysol wipes.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it actually did rain after all. Not enough to get it very wet or make puddles, but it kept the temp very pleasant. Good thing I had picked up all the garden tools, mower and weedeater.

I'm really liking my new box turtle waterer. 

The nights are getting down into the 50's here. My next project will have to be getting the tort tables inside the sheds cleaned out so I have a place to bring the youngun's in for the night. I thought I had a few more weeks before I had to take care of that. Mother Nature strikes again. (So many black widows!!!!)

I guess next year BenAwes (SA leopard baby) will be big enough to be out in the yard with the big guys. But for this winter she'll have to stay in the tort table.

Thanks for your suggestion, Tina. I'll buy a pack of the Clorox Wipes and give it a try. But I don't hold out much hope.


----------



## dmmj

a good rule to live by don't touch the David


----------



## dmmj

FYI I'm bringing sexy back time to strut


----------



## dmmj

Need help with the name of a music video from the eighties. a man and woman are running from a cop and get pulled into a black and white world I can remember the lyrics to the soon but the title escapes me


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> Need help with the name of a music video from the eighties. a man and woman are running from a cop and get pulled into a black and white world I can remember the lyrics to the soon but the title escapes me


"Take On me" by Aha ?


----------



## tortdad

@smarch

Why are you letting turtles go messing up the eco system, lol 

http://www.foxnews.com/science/2015...ighting-invasive-chinese-soft-shelled-turtle/


----------



## tortdad

Morning all


----------



## dmmj

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "Take On me" by Aha ?


bingo that's it thank you very much


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> bingo that's it thank you very much


Great song and great video for its time.
Won a shedload of awards, I think.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> Need help with the name of a music video from the eighties. a man and woman are running from a cop and get pulled into a black and white world I can remember the lyrics to the soon but the title escapes me



So disappointed.


----------



## taza

I had a couple of days off work so I did some work in my house.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning.


----------



## Jacqui

I finally had to breakdown yesterday and get a new phone. The cracks on the screen I could live with, but then my phone was like it had a gremlin (or David) in it. The screen would start changing, moving, change sizes ect without you even touching it.


----------



## Jacqui

Looks nice.


taza said:


> I had a couple of days off work so I did some work in my house.
> View attachment 148587
> View attachment 148588


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Morning all



Morning Kevin.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Morning



How is your morning going?


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I still like my idea best



But Yvonne has no wife to tell.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> But Yvonne has no wife to tell.


I just told my wife what I said yesterday and her reply was " Mr Clean Magic erasers "


----------



## dmmj

well well well looks like the rain hitting California with a vengeance now


----------



## Yvonne G

taza said:


> I had a couple of days off work so I did some work in my house.
> View attachment 148587
> View attachment 148588



That looks like a bit more than just "some work." I want to know how that black kitty is able to be in the upper right corner of the first picture? Levitation??


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I finally had to breakdown yesterday and get a new phone. The cracks on the screen I could live with, but then my phone was like it had a gremlin (or David) in it. The screen would start changing, moving, change sizes ect without you even touching it.



Hooray! Finally. Now if only you could get a new laptop.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Morning all



Hey, Kevin! Good to see you here this a.m.


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I just told my wife what I said yesterday and her reply was " Mr Clean Magic erasers "



I tried that. Didn't work.

You have to remember...I moved here from a house that had a built in electric range with a tile backsplash and an exhaust hood. So when I started cooking on the free standing electric range, and no exhaust hood, it never occurred to me that the wall behind the stove was getting splashed with drops of grease. So the drips sat there and dried out. The other day the light hit the wall just right and I could see all these hundreds of drops stuck on the wall, and they had been there for such a long time that they have hardened. I tried spraying with Mr. Clean and letting it sit there to soften them, but no, that didn't work. I tried scrubbing them with Mr. Clean's magic eraser, no. I tried scouring them with a green plastic pot scrubber, no. They seem to be stuck to the wall for the duration.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> How is your morning going?


It sucks I'm at work . Ha-ha everything is good .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> It sucks I'm at work . Ha-ha everything is good .



Yeah, right. From what I've read on here, your "work" consists of you sitting in your truck while the worker bees run around outside doing all the physical stuff!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> I tried that. Didn't work.
> 
> You have to remember...I moved here from a house that had a built in electric range with a tile backsplash and an exhaust hood. So when I started cooking on the free standing electric range, and no exhaust hood, it never occurred to me that the wall behind the stove was getting splashed with drops of grease. So the drips sat there and dried out. The other day the light hit the wall just right and I could see all these hundreds of drops stuck on the wall, and they had been there for such a long time that they have hardened. I tried spraying with Mr. Clean and letting it sit there to soften them, but no, that didn't work. I tried scrubbing them with Mr. Clean's magic eraser, no. I tried scouring them with a green plastic pot scrubber, no. They seem to be stuck to the wall for the duration.


Paint the wall and put up a back splash that will work .


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> a good rule to live by don't touch the David



Oh no! David - you've been touched?


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, right. From what I've read on here, your "work" consists of you sitting in your truck while the worker bees run around outside doing all the physical stuff!


best job EVAH


----------



## taza

Yvonne G said:


> That looks like a bit more than just "some work." I want to know how that black kitty is able to be in the upper right corner of the first picture? Levitation??


Haha, the kitties have a play tower.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm really having a hard time getting going this a.m. It's already almost 9a and I'm still sitting here in my P.J's. The sky is overcast, so no sun shining. I guess that's making me lazy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I'm really having a hard time getting going this a.m. It's already almost 9a and I'm still sitting here in my P.J's. The sky is overcast, so no sun shining. I guess that's making me lazy.


Me, I'm not being lazy today. Though not too super productive either. I've loaded a Waylon Jennings LP on my new phone it's the, “Ultimate Waylon Jennings" LP. 22 songs close to perfection for this here saddle buster.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Me, I'm not being lazy today. Though not too super productive either. I've loaded a Waylon Jennings LP on my new phone it's the, “Ultimate Waylon Jennings" LP. 22 songs close to perfection for this here saddle buster.


I'm happy I'm not the only beer drinking " Redneck !


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I tried that. Didn't work.
> 
> You have to remember...I moved here from a house that had a built in electric range with a tile backsplash and an exhaust hood. So when I started cooking on the free standing electric range, and no exhaust hood, it never occurred to me that the wall behind the stove was getting splashed with drops of grease. So the drips sat there and dried out. The other day the light hit the wall just right and I could see all these hundreds of drops stuck on the wall, and they had been there for such a long time that they have hardened. I tried spraying with Mr. Clean and letting it sit there to soften them, but no, that didn't work. I tried scrubbing them with Mr. Clean's magic eraser, no. I tried scouring them with a green plastic pot scrubber, no. They seem to be stuck to the wall for the duration.



I've found that this isn't a problem when you don't have a stove.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

It is raining hard right now here in greater San Diego area. As I look out my office window I can see some coyotes looking like they are not sure if they like it or not. Darth is outside right now, he must be loving it, though it may not be raining in Carlsbad, my office is in La Jolla. I did it again, the devil I am.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> best job EVAH



Meh, I guess it depends on the person but I don't think it's a glamorous as it seems. Any type of managerial/supervisory work is basically babysitting grown peoples. Biggest difference is that they have worse attitudes and are more entitled than children.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> well well well looks like the rain hitting California with a vengeance now



Are raindrops falling on your head?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hooray! Finally. Now if only you could get a new laptop.



Suppose to get the daughter's old one, but now they aren't sure if is broken or just the wrong powercord. I just need to steal it and take it into a repair shop.


----------



## Jacqui

taza said:


> Haha, the kitties have a play tower.
> View attachment 148597



Love the top one.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Meh, I guess it depends on the person but I don't think it's a glamorous as it seems. Any type of managerial/supervisory work is basically babysitting grown peoples. Biggest difference is that they have worse attitudes and are more entitled than children.



Pretty much.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Are raindrops falling on your head?


no I'm civilized I'm inside when it rains


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> no I'm civilized I'm inside when it rains



No walks in the rain?


----------



## Jacqui

David how are the treatments going?


----------



## Yvonne G

I walked around outside doing a few tortoise chores, carrying my umbrella over my head and when I got back to the house and reached inside to close it up, there was a frickin' black widow spider inside it!


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> No walks in the rain?


ugh no thanks I don't like being wet


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> reached inside to close it up, there was a frickin' black widow spider inside it!


 We're so lucky up here. We have no, “Black Widows" here other than in books or pickled in jars. Instead we have the “Brown Recluse". And IF those try to bite you, their fangs are so small it's hard for them to actually do any real penetration.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I walked around outside doing a few tortoise chores, carrying my umbrella over my head and when I got back to the house and reached inside to close it up, there was a frickin' black widow spider inside it!



Lol you and your "pet" spiders.


----------



## Jacqui

How are you doing Ken?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> How are you doing Ken?


I'm doing as well as I guess I should be I expect. Saw the Dr. that saw me in the ICU and although all was a sweet, friendly encounter with her, she got very firm with telling me how lucky I was to still be alive or at least not be paralyzed from the neck down from the broken vertebrae I've got in my neck. (It's the #2 vertebrae and the cool part is that I broke it right to left towards the front of the spinal bundle.). Tmi? Hope not. If anyone wants to be included in my photo album of my truck and a few pictures of me in ICU, PM me your email and I'll make it so.


----------



## Jacqui

Still getting some therapy?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Still getting some therapy?


 None for about 2-3 wks. I did learn from the same Dr. That the rigid plastic neck collar I'm wearing, I get to wear at least until the end October. Yay me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yay me.


 I've killed Chat for 2 hours now. That has to be some kind of day time chat death record.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> None for about 2-3 wks. I did learn from the same Dr. That the rigid plastic neck collar I'm wearing, I get to wear at least until the end October. Yay me.



My son had his back fused about 3 weeks ago. It never occurred to me that from now on he would be stiff. His whole spine is being held together with metal rods and pins. There is no physical therapy, and the doctors told him he could go back to work whenever he feels like it.









(Thank you, Kevin!!)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nice Yvonne. I should be able to move my neck. The Neurologist said comparing old X-Rays with new that nothing had moved otherwise we'd be looking at surgery. So far I'm trusting her. Sweet when she needs to be, harsh when I need her to be…perfect personality for a Dr.


----------



## mike taylor

Could have done without the butt crack Yvonne !


----------



## mike taylor

I'd say I would like to see your hospital photos Ken ,but if you're showing butt crack never mind .


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Could have done without the butt crack Yvonne !


I concur


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> I'd say I would like to see your hospital photos Ken ,but if you're showing butt crack never mind .


No butt crack in any of my pictures, thank you very much ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No butt crack in any of my pictures, thank you very much ! ! !


No thank you !


----------



## mike taylor

You remember the good ole days where we would yap about boobies all day ? I do !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I randomly almost posted “Boobies" in chat yesterday.


----------



## mike taylor

What's wrong with that ! Boobies boobies


----------



## mike taylor

If Yvonne can post a *** we can say boobies ! Haha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> What's wrong with that ! Boobies boobies


BOOBIES


----------



## dmmj

sunk to another low


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> sunk to another low


You're lookin' at the wrong ones. I prefer looking at the ones that have not sunk to another low.


----------



## mike taylor

Hahaha I hear what you're sceaming


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

BOOBIES !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And that's all it takes to kill chat? For real? Lightweights—all of ya


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Could have done without the butt crack Yvonne !



I know, huh. I'm sure he would really not appreciate that I posted that picture on a public forum. Thank goodness he doesn't do turtles and tortoises anymore. I tried to figure out how to crop the picture, but I'm not good with a computer.


----------



## dmmj

that's why Photoshop was invented to save me from seeing other guys butts


----------



## Yvonne G

What part of "I'm not good with computers" do you not understand? Photoshop??? What language are you speaking?


----------



## dmmj

Photoshop was made so even a monkey could use it. I will leave the rest of that statement I'm finished


----------



## dmmj

can we have one day on pretend chat were we don't see guys butts? just one day that's all I ask


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## tortdad

Morning


----------



## tortdad

@Yvonne G

Here's how you know I love you. I saved your butt crack picture to my phone!!!!!!!......So I could crop it for you. 




I feel so dirty now, lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you so much!! I thank you...my son thanks you...and all these crazy people on the chat thank you!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> None for about 2-3 wks. I did learn from the same Dr. That the rigid plastic neck collar I'm wearing, I get to wear at least until the end October. Yay me.



I am sure you pull the look off fine.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Photoshop was made so even a monkey could use it. I will leave the rest of that statement I'm finished



Are you calling Yvonne something less then a monkey?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

My grandson with the heart issues is having a Cath done this morning. He has turned blue twice in the last week or two. Yesterday, while he was at head start was the second. He has had a pacemaker since birth. They have kept moving back working on his heart for two or so years now in order for him to get bigger.


----------



## meech008

Jacqui said:


> My grandson with the heart issues is having a Cath done this morning. He has turned blue twice in the last week or two. Yesterday, while he was at head start was the second. He has had a pacemaker since birth. They have kept moving back working on his heart for two or so years now in order for him to get bigger.


Prayers for your sweet grandbaby!


----------



## mike taylor

I hope everything goes well for you guys Jacqui . Sorry your little one is sick .


----------



## Yvonne G

That's pretty scarey stuff, Jacqui. I hope it all turns out ok.


----------



## Jacqui

He is a tuffy. I have faith he will be fine. Thanks g or the well wishes.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning peeps! Today, unlike the last couple days, is Cowboy Whiner Day for me.
For the last two days, other than being depressed, I've physically felt good. Not great, but good. Well, when my alarm went off today at 6:30am I just rolled over, turning it off, figuring I'd get right up and promptly fell back asleep for two more hours. 
Realizing I needed to get up, I went to jump out of bed and almost fell flat on my face from the pain I'm in today. For some unknown to me reason I feel as if I was in a truck wreck and my entire body is sore. Little movements are hurting me big. That's all I'm gonna say other than,
“WHIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNERR ME"


----------



## mike taylor

You were in a wreck Ken!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> You were in a wreck Ken!


 Wait a minute here
Mr. Man, I was in what?


----------



## mike taylor

You was in a wreck and bumped your head ! Ha-ha you!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

He just wants sympathy, don't give it to him....


----------



## mike taylor

I know he's just fooling ! How are you forum queen #2 ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Yvonne G if my memory serves me correctly right now, back when you and I were locked in a riveting conversation in regard to my two wells here on my property sucking air and not water, being dry wells once more. You asked what my place looks like with no water and in that it was late night I was unable to provide a photo which speaks so much clearly than words ever could. Keep in mind while looking at these pictures we've had about a total of 1/4" of rain in the last 2 weeks since March. This is the, “Lower Pasture"

these are the, “Front and Side Yards"

and this is the, “Upper Pasture"

for fun, these are the “Leach Lines for Septic Tank"

(keep in mind that these pictures have been loaded for the more sensitive members like mike taylor…)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I believe it was Erma Bombeck,(so) who wrote the book; “The Grass is Always Greener Over the Septic Tank" yes/no/?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I believe it was Erma Bombeck,(so) who wrote the book; “The Grass is Always Greener Over the Septic Tank" yes/no/?



I believe so.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> He just wants sympathy, don't give it to him....



How ya doing?


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I believe it was Erma Bombeck,(so) who wrote the book; “The Grass is Always Greener Over the Septic Tank" yes/no/?


She was one of my favorite authors. I've read most of her books


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> How ya doing?


 Relatively speaking I'm doing okay I've taken some of my medication for pain, which also slows me down mentally, but I can deal with that. I may have narrowed down what beat me up so completely yesterday. I felt so good yesterday that I spent at minimum 1 hr. walking the land here collecting weeds and other edibles for Stanley my big sulcata and something the neurologist said as far as restrictions are concerned was, “if you find yourself straining to do something, stop what you're doing!" Well we all have pulled weeds out of the nice, sun beat, dry ground and easy it's not. I'm thinking that may have been all it took. Fun stuff, right? Now I can't pull weeds!!!!


----------



## dmmj

it's a fat people with blue eyes are super awesome


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> it's a fat people with blue eyes are super awesome


Well that and,


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And these two are just for David to enjoy …dmmj, Bon appetite


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Those are some fine ladies there.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think David meant to say, "It's a fact..." He obviously has blue eyes!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good Night All.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy fat girls need love too ! Nothing wrong with a big girl . Fat bottom girls make the rocking world go around . Forget who sings it but its so true . I like big butts and I can not lie .


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Cowboy fat girls need love too ! Nothing wrong with a big girl . Fat bottom girls make the rocking world go around . Forget who sings it but its so true . I like big butts and I can not lie .


Queen


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi all. Ready for another day?


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## Yvonne G

I think this is the quietest day ever here on chat. Where are all the loud mouths?

I've been busy today...I adopted out a nice full grown male desert tortoise, a hatchling RES, a 1 year old Texas tortoise, a jade plant and I took in these:





the owner has had the parents for about 15 years and never got babies before. I told him the birds have probably been carrying off the babies. There were five of them this year. They are very young, like maybe a few days out of the nest. In case you don't recognize them, they are baby desert tortoises - Gopherus agassizii. I purposely placed the waterer along the front edge of the habitat and they walk through it on their rounds.

I'm going to spend the rest of the afternoon trying to find a taker for my young sulcata. She looks maybe female. She's about the size of half a basket ball. Once she's found a new home, all my spare tortoise yards are once again empty.

Tomorrow I'll be working on cleaning out and re-doing the three tort tables inside the outdoor sheds. It's getting pretty cold here at night. I'm thinking we're going to have an early Autumn. Quite a few dead leaves on the ground already, even though the leaves on the trees are still green.

Will is going to be coming to visit me the first week-end in October and while he's here he'll be digging a trench for taking electricity to the new greenhouse. Any of you strong-of-back members want to come join us? I have several shovels. We can have pizza and I'll even buy beer.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I think this is the quietest day ever here on chat. Where are all the loud mouths?
> 
> I've been busy today...I adopted out a nice full grown male desert tortoise, a hatchling RES, a 1 year old Texas tortoise, a jade plant and I took in these:
> 
> View attachment 148995
> View attachment 148996
> 
> 
> the owner has had the parents for about 15 years and never got babies before. I told him the birds have probably been carrying off the babies. There were five of them this year. They are very young, like maybe a few days out of the nest. In case you don't recognize them, they are baby desert tortoises - Gopherus agassizii.
> 
> I'm going to spend the rest of the afternoon trying to find a taker for my young sulcata. She looks maybe female. She's about the size of half a basket ball. Once she's found a new home, all my spare tortoise yards are once again empty.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be working on cleaning out and re-doing the three tort tables inside the outdoor sheds. It's getting pretty cold here at night. I'm thinking we're going to have an early Autumn. Quite a few dead leaves on the ground already, even though the leaves on the trees are still green.
> 
> Will is going to be coming to visit me the first week-end in October and while he's here he'll be digging a trench for taking electricity to the new greenhouse. Any of you strong-of-back members want to come join us? I have several shovels. We can have pizza and I'll even buy beer.



Digging by hand?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes. The trench location goes across a phone line, the electrical line to the garage and the leech line (leach??).


----------



## dmmj

I hope no 1 feels like this. But just in case remember committing suicide doesn't take away the pain it only transfers it to someone else.


----------



## mike taylor

Yes it does . It's a permanent solution for a temporary problem.


----------



## dmmj

all my life I've been called weird. I just tell people that it is simply a side effect of being awesome


----------



## mike taylor

Hey hey I'm the awesome one got a thread to prove it . Come up with your own word !


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Hey hey I'm the awesome one got a thread to prove it . Come up with your own word !


sorry I'm Captain Awesome i outrank you


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi all. Ready for another day?



I went home, did chores, and tried to sleep. Funny I can fall asleep so easily when I don't want to, but let me want to sleep and I turn wide awake.


----------



## Jacqui

Another night of neat lightening flashes here.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. The trench location goes across a phone line, the electrical line to the garage and the leech line (leach??).



If digging by hand is an option it can't be that bad. I couldn't dig half as deep as I'd need to be without a jack hammer.


----------



## dmmj

a jackhammer? Now that sounds like fun


----------



## dmmj

I wish I had diplomatic immunity just in case


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Hey hey I'm the awesome one got a thread to prove it . Come up with your own word !



Please take a look at what's written below dmmj's username and avatar. He has had that moniker for a very long time. But it takes nothing away from your awesomeness, my good friend.


----------



## smarch

So I've been up here in Killington since Wednesday. Last night I had the courage to go out to a restaurant and eat alone sitting at the bar. Well while being up here I've kind of decided I want to live here, small little town beautiful scenery. Well at the bar yesterday I met a very friendly couple who sat next to me, they own a new restaurant up here and are hiring and said this year or next year or whenever really they could get me a job and if they couldn't use my they'd find a place that could for me. Benefits included as well as a discounted season lit pass (did got know they're over $1000 here!!!)
Sooooo now I have to decide if I really do want to drop everything at home and drive me and Franklin 3 hours up here to a new home.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> So I've been up here in Killington since Wednesday. Last night I had the courage to go out to a restaurant and eat alone sitting at the bar. Well while being up here I've kind of decided I want to live here, small little town beautiful scenery. Well at the bar yesterday I met a very friendly couple who sat next to me, they own a new restaurant up here and are hiring and said this year or next year or whenever really they could get me a job and if they couldn't use my they'd find a place that could for me. Benefits included as well as a discounted season lit pass (did got know they're over $1000 here!!!)
> Sooooo now I have to decide if I really do want to drop everything at home and drive me and Franklin 3 hours up here to a new home.
> View attachment 149040



Great view. I vote go for it. Worse that happens is you do not like it, so you move back.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning everbody!


----------



## mike taylor

Tegan said:


> I can't wait to get some pics of my babies on here eather. They are sooooo cute and need to be showed off a little. lol..... I haven't gotten there new baby pics toghter yet. I did get the cutest video of them on my phone, they were fighting over a flower petal. I feel like such the big dork, but how can you not love those little faces looking at you!


You mods !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> You mods !


Who's Tegan, Mike? I've been gone too long, it seems like lots of new people....


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> You mods !



That was thoroughly confusing.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> If digging by hand is an option it can't be that bad. I couldn't dig half as deep as I'd need to be without a jack hammer.



We have red clay here. If dry, it's pickaxe and pry bar, but when wet you can sink up to your armpits!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> Who's Tegan, Mike? I've been gone too long, it seems like lots of new people....



I'd also like to know how come all of us have been here 5 years? MY sis and I have been here 7 years, her longer than me, of course.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Cowboy fat girls need love too ! Nothing wrong with a big girl . Fat bottom girls make the rocking world go around . Forget who sings it but its so true . I like big butts and I can not lie .




Don't mean any disrespect here MIke but it's "flat-bottom girls" I know, cause I are one......,


----------



## Yvonne G

Five years is just a milestone the forum's program recognizes. I imagine when it gets to be 10 years for some of us we'll see that milestone too.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> Don't mean any disrespect here MIke but it's "flat-bottom girls" I know, cause I are one......,


and I think it was the Cars...but not real sure about that one....


----------



## Jacqui

Rainy dreary day...


----------



## mike taylor

That's funny I tagged Yvonne when she told me to look at Davids profile and it tagged a different post crazy .


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> Don't mean any disrespect here MIke but it's "flat-bottom girls" I know, cause I are one......,


Flat bottom ,fat bottom both work for me . I like my ladies a little plump in the bottom and lite on the top.


----------



## mike taylor

And I murdered chat !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> and I think it was the Cars...but not real sure about that one....


Freddy Mercury and Queen I think I remember …


----------



## smarch

Side note: tequila mixed in Monster does not make liquid courage. It just super zenned me out. I just want to talk to that staff guy I'm crushing hard on... Today's the last time I'll see him this year so it really is my last shot...figured a little courage would help... Shoulda just picked one or the other...


----------



## dmmj

smarch said:


> Side note: tequila mixed in Monster does not make liquid courage. It just super zenned me out. I just want to talk to that staff guy I'm crushing hard on... Today's the last time I'll see him this year so it really is my last shot...figured a little courage would help... Shoulda just picked one or the other...


take a risk take a shot not the alcohol type  what's the worst that can happen he can say no big deal faint heart never won anybody


----------



## mike taylor

I never had a problem talking to girls . I found the hotter they are the easter to talk to . Due to most most guys are intimidated by them . But I'm really no help as I've never tried to pickup a dude so you're just going to have to woman up and say hey .


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> take a risk take a shot not the alcohol type  what's the worst that can happen he can say no big deal faint heart never won anybody



And those woulda, coulda, should as get old living with. Go for it girl!


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> And those woulda, coulda, should as get old living with. Go for it girl!


Some of my biggest regrets are opp. not siezed carpe diem


----------



## Yvonne G

Another very nice weather day here in Central California. Only bad part is the nights then are pretty cool. So I'm having to bring smaller tortoises in at night then back out in the morning. But today I was able to get a young desert tortoise's winter house and BenAwes' tort table in the leopard shed all set up with heat and lights, so at least those two only have to go into their winter quarters and not in a box of shredded papers in the house.

BenAwes is getting so big. You may remember her. Our fellow member, @ben awes , hatched a clutch of SA leopard tortoises. One egg was pretty late to hatch, and when it did the baby was small. Well, he hung onto it for a while, then put it up for sale. I bought it. She has an extra scute. She has been growing like a weed, and now, at 1 month shy of two years old, she weighs a whopping 4lbs:


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> Some of my biggest regrets are opp. not siezed carpe diem



It's 2015; I think you mean YOLO


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> It's 2015; I think you mean YOLO


I refuse to say it anything bieber does I can't do that's why I'll never date Selen Gomez and the only reason


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I refuse to say it anything bieber does I can't do that's why I'll never date Selen Gomez and the only reason


----------



## Elohi

Hey friends.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Hey friends.



Hi! How is the busy life?


----------



## Jacqui

Evening folks! 

I had a quickie lunch with my husband today. Was a nice surpise.


----------



## Jacqui

The moon tonight might not be a full one, but it is still pretty. Will get down to the 40s tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Another very nice weather day here in Central California. Only bad part is the nights then are pretty cool. So I'm having to bring smaller tortoises in at night then back out in the morning. But today I was able to get a young desert tortoise's winter house and BenAwes' tort table in the leopard shed all set up with heat and lights, so at least those two only have to go into their winter quarters and not in a box of shredded papers in the house.
> 
> BenAwes is getting so big. You may remember her. Our fellow member, @ben awes , hatched a clutch of SA leopard tortoises. One egg was pretty late to hatch, and when it did the baby was small. Well, he hung onto it for a while, then put it up for sale. I bought it. She has an extra scute. She has been growing like a weed, and now, at 1 month shy of two years old, she weighs a whopping 4lbs:
> 
> View attachment 149112
> View attachment 149113



She is pretty.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Hi! How is the busy life?


Crazy as ever lol. How about yours?


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Evening folks!
> 
> I had a quickie lunch with my husband today. Was a nice surpise.


A quickie?


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Crazy as ever lol. How about yours?



Very short.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> A quickie?



Not that kind of quiickie.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Evening folks!
> I had a quickie with my husband today. Was a nice surpise.


Hmmm


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everybody! Tomorrow I've got a grampa bringing his kids over to see the turtles, then a member from Turlock is bringing me a Texas tortoise after noon. I empty the quarantine pens/yards just in time to start filling them again.

I've got a tub of strawberries for the kids to feed to SO and BO. They really get a kick out of that (the tortoises AND the kids).

There's a hot air balloon festival here this week-end. It's really a treat to go out early a.m. and see them all floating across the sky. My daughter is having her grandson visit this week-end (2 years) so he'll really enjoy this visit with gramma. She always asks him if he wants to go see the turtles and he vehemently says, "NO!!!" So I guess we're not raising up a future tortoise-keeper. When he was about a year old gramma sat him on SO's back and he was terrified. Oh well. Who knew?


----------



## dmmj

remember folks just because you are being paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get you. You know who I'm talking about


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everybody! Tomorrow I've got a grampa bringing his kids over to see the turtles, then a member from Turlock is bringing me a Texas tortoise after noon. I empty the quarantine pens/yards just in time to start filling them again.
> 
> I've got a tub of strawberries for the kids to feed to SO and BO. They really get a kick out of that (the tortoises AND the kids).
> 
> There's a hot air balloon festival here this week-end. It's really a treat to go out early a.m. and see them all floating across the sky. My daughter is having her grandson visit this week-end (2 years) so he'll really enjoy this visit with gramma. She always asks him if he wants to go see the turtles and he vehemently says, "NO!!!" So I guess we're not raising up a future tortoise-keeper. When he was about a year old gramma sat him on SO's back and he was terrified. Oh well. Who knew?


sounds like fun I love strawberries by the way


----------



## jaizei

Maybe rain?


----------



## Yvonne G

Nah...whatever gave you that idea?


----------



## mike taylor

Well good morning people .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> Well good morning people .


Me too ? My wife says I don't make it !


----------



## mike taylor

What ???


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Me too ? My wife says I don't make it !



What? Your wife says you don't make the 'people' category?


----------



## Yvonne G

So I met Alyssa from Turlock today. She had a friend who was moved into an assisted living place and needed to find a home for her 45+ year old Texas tortoise. So Alyssa and her husband and two kids drove all the way down here and brought me the tortoise. She's a beauty. She's been very well taken care of, has a nice weight and just looks fat and sassy. Instead of putting this tortoise up for adoption, I'm pretty sure I'm going to keep her. Alyssa has a brand new baby girl, about 4 months old, and both kids were so very well-behaved. The older girl (I forgot to ask her age, but maybe 3 ???) was a bit afraid of the bigger tortoises, but was quite willing to hold a hatchling on her palm. 

While we were visiting (under my beautiful mulberry tree), another fellow I know brought me two female 3 toe box turtles. He was finding babies all over his back yard and his wife said, "Enough!!" Walter is the fellow who brought me the hatchling luteola a couple weeks ago.

The visit with the grampa and his two grandkids went well. The kids quite enjoyed feeding BO and SO strawberries.

In an hour or so someone needing help building a box turtle enclosure is coming over to look at my box turtle enclosures. So no nap for me this afternoon.


----------



## mike taylor

Cool Yvonne one day I'll have to make my way to California to visit you .


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi friends


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Does anyone have a GOOD, and easy to use, method for getting the hardened on grease dots off the wall behind the stove? I've tried Mr. Clean and a scouring pad, but nothing gets them off besides scraping them off with a table knife, and that's just too time consuming. I s'pose I could just paint over them.



Sugar soap is a really good grease remover as is Cillit Bang for grease and sparkle - if you can get that in the US.


----------



## Lyn W

dmmj said:


> Need help with the name of a music video from the eighties. a man and woman are running from a cop and get pulled into a black and white world I can remember the lyrics to the soon but the title escapes me


What's the lyrics?

Just caught up - Adam's got it!
Ignore this


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Cool Yvonne one day I'll have to make my way to California to visit you .



I would love that. And the invitation goes to anyone who finds themselves passing through Central California. I'm always up for meeting you. Come on by!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Sugar soap is a really good grease remover as is Cillit Bang for grease and sparkle - if you can get that in the US.



LOL! I went to Amazon, my favorite online shopping place, and they actually sell sugar soap. They have a 500ml bottle of concentrated solution in a pump bottle for $2.95. Cheap at the price, right? The only drawback is, it costs $16.95 for shipping!!! Yipes!!

Cillit Bang degreaser is another story. They must sell it here in the States, because for the pump spray bottle of that, I'd pay about $20 with free shipping. I'm a little more inclined to give this one a try.

When you get right down to it, they're both about the same price. To tell the truth, I don't know which one I'll try. I'll think on it.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Lyn W

Our supermarkets or DIY stores sell both for less than £4.
Sugar soap can be bought in the decorating aisles ready mixed or as a powder to mix yourself.


----------



## dmmj

fish heads fish heads rolly polly fish heads eat them up YUM sorry I mean sushi I actually eat very little Fish Heads


----------



## AZtortMom

*looks around


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> fish heads fish heads rolly polly fish heads eat them up YUM sorry I mean sushi I actually eat very little Fish Heads



ew...yuck to either one of them.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> *looks around



See anything good? Is Jacqui hiding over there in the corner?


----------



## dmmj

people think I have a foot fetish because I happen to like my girlfriends feet. Without going into great details. I just like a nice pair of feet on a beautiful woman what's wrong with that?


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> ew...yuck to either one of them.


have you ever tried sushi?


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> have you ever tried sushi?



No thank you. I've seen the emergency hospital programs where the people had all these parasites crawling around inside them even in their eyeballs from eating raw fish. The only fish I eat is canned tuna.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> No thank you. I've seen the emergency hospital programs where the people had all these parasites crawling around inside them even in their eyeballs from eating raw fish. The only fish I eat is canned tuna.


all lies and propaganda besides my favorite is called a dynamite roll mushrooms scallops rice seaweed cucumbers delicious yum yum


----------



## dmmj

let's eat grandma
let's eat,grandma
Commas save lives


----------



## Yvonne G

So ends another beautiful day here at the turtle farm

It's interesting to note that both my Aldabran tortoises, who have spent every summer night sleeping outside in their yard, have now started heading into their shed in the evening. The night time temps have been dipping down into the 50's. Another interesting, to me, at least, note is that I thought I made their shed big enough to last a long time. It is barely big enough for the two of them, and their portion of it is about 6' square.

Today was such a busy day. I'm going to bed now and I'll sleep the sleep of the good!

Good night, all.


----------



## mike taylor

Good night Yvonne ,talk to you tomorrow .


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> No thank you. I've seen the emergency hospital programs where the people had all these parasites crawling around inside them even in their eyeballs from eating raw fish. The only fish I eat is canned tuna.




You don't know what you're missing.


----------



## Jacqui

Super Sunday mornings to all of you!


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning Jacqui .


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> No thank you. I've seen the emergency hospital programs where the people had all these parasites crawling around inside them even in their eyeballs from eating raw fish. The only fish I eat is canned tuna.



But it looks so pretty.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good morning Jacqui .



Hi Mike! Bike riding today?


----------



## mike taylor

Nope got to mow grass and fix my fence.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Nope got to mow grass and fix my fence.



What did you do to your fence?


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Jacqui and Mike! I think I'm going to mow too. I have to go to the gas station and buy a container of gas first though.


----------



## mike taylor

I have some post that needs to be replaced . They are rotted in the ground .


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Nope got to mow grass and fix my fence.



I thought was what you had kids for.


----------



## mike taylor

Someone's got to point and drink beer .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I have some post that needs to be replaced . They are rotted in the ground .



This seems like a never ending job.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Someone's got to point and drink beer .





Yvonne G said:


> This seems like a never ending job.


Pick me ! Pick me ! Pick me ! I could sit and do that, no problem …,(the pointing part)!


----------



## dmmj

when my body is on fire your touch cools it like a soft summer breeze as I rain soft butterfly kisses upon your skin your hair is like soft velvet between my fingers

damn autocorrect


----------



## mike taylor

This is how I'm getting the grass cut .


----------



## Yvonne G

And this is my lawn mower and my good intentions:


----------



## Yvonne G

My daughter and her husband live just a half mile from me. Her grandson and his family live in a small town about a 45 minute drive away. Because we had a hot air balloon festival here this week-end, my daughter brought her grandson home with her for the week-end. On the way taking him home this a.m. they stopped off to see me (and Jim, the son-in-law, had to fix my water pressure system, which was water logged). What a cute little boy. Of course, the fact he's related might have something to do with it. Also the fact that he belongs to somebody else and doesn't live here. But what a cutey pie. He's at the age where words are starting to be strung together. And he's innocent enough that when we laugh at his cuteness, he pays no attention to it and doesn't play to it. Misty thought it was great having such a little body wandering around on her property. She kept dancing around in front of him, but never knocked him down or hurt him. And Cyrus would clap his hands trying to get Misty to have a crazy streak. It was a very enjoyable morning. But I bet my daughter is glad to be taking him home. How tiring it is to have that little energetic body leading you around.


----------



## mike taylor

This how my yard is getting weed eated.


----------



## Yvonne G

you lazy bum! (It's only my jealousy talking. I wish I had someone I could 'direct' to do my stuff.)


----------



## Yvonne G

*LUNCH TIME!!! *So I'll see you all later! (well, then it'll be nap time, so much, much later!)


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Sunday


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> This how my yard is getting weed eated.
> 
> View attachment 149380


I did that yesterday


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Sunday



*waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *waves*


Hi Jacqui *waves back*
How's your Sunday?


----------



## dmmj

who wants to rule the ebola ball with me? Just a penny a pitch


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> I did that yesterday


 And I'm figuring you're just as adorable as she is doing so…(pictures or it didn't happen)


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jacqui *waves back*
> How's your Sunday?



Quiet. I was suppose to have my son cook me breakfast while I was in town, but his sister kept him up to the wee hours.


----------



## Jacqui

We have our first bald eagle in the area for the winter season. I got to list on my swing and watch him gliding around ovehead yesterday.


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, Chatters! Just dropping by to see how everyone is doing!


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Chatters! Just dropping by to see how everyone is doing!


Good
The tort house is coming along nicely and watching football


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And I'm figuring you're just as adorable as she is doing so…(pictures or it didn't happen)


Sorry Ken, already happened


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Chatters! Just dropping by to see how everyone is doing!



Long long time no see. How are you doing?


----------



## leigti

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 149422


I can't really tell what that is a picture of.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 149422



Jeff and I were talking about those today.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I can't really tell what that is a picture of.



She is repurposing a shipper container.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Jeff and I were talking about those today.


You were?


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> She is repurposing a shipper container.


Oh OK. What are you making it into?


----------



## AZtortMom

leigti said:


> Oh OK. What are you making it into?


A tort house


----------



## leigti

AZtortMom said:


> A tort house


That should be nice.


----------



## AZtortMom

Thanks


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> You were?




Yes, both talking about for tortoises but us too. Somebody within I think 100 miles is advertising them for sale.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Yes, both talking about for tortoises but us too. Somebody within I think 100 miles is advertising them for sale.


Very cool


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> Long long time no see. How are you doing?


Pretty well, thanks! 
I'll be retiring at the end of October. After working for 30 years, it's a mixed blessing: I'm very burned out on my career, but have never done anything else! It's exciting and scary at the same time. 
I'm also working on setting up an aquarium for a Mississippi Mud Turtle baby that I'm giving myself as a retirement present!


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 149422


What a GREAT idea!


----------



## Elohi

Did I tell you guys that Beans, October, and Mia were part of a photoshoot a while back? The photographer (friend) sent me a picture and reminded me. Now I need to dig up all the pictures she sent me so you guys can see.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 149422



I expected to see quite a bit more insulation inside there...all over the walls and ceiling. It's going to make a very nice tortoise house.


----------



## dmmj

I think I am genetically incapable of taking a selfie. Every time I try it comes out. horribly wrong


----------



## Yvonne G

Not true. Your selfie Avatar picture is just adorable!


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Not true. Your selfie Avatar picture is just adorable!


so I'm a dog? I honestly don't know whether or not to be insulted


----------



## Yvonne G

But a very cute dog.


----------



## Yvonne G

Anybody watch the Emmys? I love watching the red carpet. It's very interesting what some females think looks sexy and yet they fail horribly. Heidi Klum? OMG! What was she thinking. Viola Davis looked very nice, and I was glad to see her win the Emmy. I didn't watch her show this season. I watched it last season and was interested, but not enough to go back and watch it again. Now Sophia Vagara (SP?) She could wear a gunny sack and look sexy. What a pretty thing she is.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bed time...G'night, David!


----------



## dmmj

I'm not an animal I'm a human being


----------



## dmmj

I don't like pomp and circumstanceno, wait is that correct?


----------



## dmmj

Or is il if I don't like circumcism?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> now Sophia Vagara (SP?) She could wear a gunny sack and look sexy. What a pretty thing she is.


 She gets most all my votes as well.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning its already stinking Monday!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, Mike...another day, another dollar.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, Mike...another day, another dollar.


Before Taxes


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> Pretty well, thanks!
> I'll be retiring at the end of October. After working for 30 years, it's a mixed blessing: I'm very burned out on my career, but have never done anything else! It's exciting and scary at the same time.
> I'm also working on setting up an aquarium for a Mississippi Mud Turtle baby that I'm giving myself as a retirement present!



Almost time!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> so I'm a dog? I honestly don't know whether or not to be insulted



Not would be the answer.


----------



## Jacqui

Grey fall type day here.


----------



## Yvonne G

(Today is international Peace Day!)


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Grey fall type day here.



We had a bit of a cool down the last couple weeks, just enough to remind me I need to get started on winterizing the tortoises. But now its going to warm up again. This a.m. it was 65F out there...not cold at all.

I got another batch of eggs a couple days ago and my two incubators are full, so I went to my overgrown storage shed and brought in another incubator. It've had it set up now for two days, and it just doesn't seem to be functioning as it should. I'm trying to get it up to 89F degrees, but every time I open it the thermometers read lower 80's. Good thing I have another spare out there in the shed. So today I'm going to get that one and chuck this one.

What are your plans for the day?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I'm not an animal I'm a human being



But humans are animals


----------



## Jacqui

Driving my neighbor around is what I am doing today.


----------



## Yvonne G

You're such a good neighbor. I hope she appreciates you.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Driving my neighbor around is what I am doing today.


I sense a muffin basket in your future


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> (Today is international Peace Day!)


for some reason that makes me feel like fighting


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You're such a good neighbor. I hope she appreciates you.



Wish you were my neighbor...


----------



## tortdad

dmmj said:


> for some reason that makes me feel like fighting


Hahaha. Me too


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 149482
> m
> This will stop fighting ( I Hope )



I loved this when Noel used it and I still love it. I need it on a shirt.


----------



## Jacqui

Why don't restaurants ever have good beets on their salad bars? They all seem flat tasting.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Went up to the mountains and sat by a campfire this weekend. Some of these cute critters got in the way...
mooooo!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I have so much to do today and am not feeling productive at all.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Took this one between ghost stories


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> I expected to see quite a bit more insulation inside there...all over the walls and ceiling. It's going to make a very nice tortoise house.


It will have that too. 
Just hasn't reached that yet


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> I have so much to do today and am not feeling productive at all.



Are you related to me?


----------



## Jacqui

Saturday night on the way to town, I had to stop in the middle of the road for an older fawn to cross the road to join his mom who was bad and ran across in front of me.


----------



## Jacqui

Trying to decide if I have the energy to unload the groceries from the back of the car and buy some large pottery plant saucers. They are down to $5.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Wish you were my neighbor...



Me too. I think we'd have a great time together if we lived closer.


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> Went up to the mountains and sat by a campfire this weekend. Some of these cute critters got in the way...
> mooooo!
> View attachment 149485



This reminds me of the time we (husband and 3 kids) went up to the lake to fish overnight. We eventually put out our sleeping bags and went to sleep on the side of the hill. In the a.m. when we woke up, we were all 4 of us in the middle of a herd of cattle...right smack in the middle.


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## jaizei

I just can't trust cows getting that close. If a cow ever got the chance it'd eat you and everyone you care about.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> I just can't trust cows getting that close. If a cow ever got the chance it'd eat you and everyone you care about.


that's why I eat them firstdon't give them the chance


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## dmmj

do you believe in magic? You can have everything that you desire....... Hmmmm


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> do you believe in magic? You can have everything that you desire....... Hmmmm



Desire is the root of all unhappiness.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Desire is the root of all unhappiness.


but I desire to be happy now I'm confused


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> but I desire to be happy now I'm confused



Happyness is overrated. 

Though contentedness is not much better. 

Unhappiness may be best because it drives you to do more, change, improve.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Desire is the root of all unhappiness.



I think desire drives us to do more, become more.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Unhappiness may be best because it drives you to do more, change, improve.



Or to just say the f word and give up on it all.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Me too. I think we'd have a great time together if we lived closer.



The world would never be the same.


----------



## Jacqui

Steven, how are things going. You are too quiet.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Steven, how are things going. You are too quiet.



Yes! It seems like @bouaboua has been gone on this latest trip for quite a while.


----------



## mike taylor

Home at last ,home at last . Checked on all my tortoises .They are good to go . Found my big female red foot humping on one of the other females . Seems she likes the lady Tortoises . Poor Merv has no chance with her . Go figure my oldest red food is a lesbian. Ha-ha I will have to make her a rainbow house . haha


----------



## Yvonne G

So now you keep an eye on her for nesting. Females sometimes act like that when they're ready to be bred.


----------



## mike taylor

I have one female I got from a guy on the forum a year or two back she is laying but eggs were no good . Merv is a little to young to do the deed right .


----------



## dmmj

the heavier you are the harder you are to kidnap stay safe folks eat cake


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> the heavier you are the harder you are to kidnap stay safe folks eat cake



I imagine at some point you'd become round enough that they could just tip you over and roll you so there's definitely a sweet spot to shoot for.


----------



## dmmj

according to the guy who works at the dialysis center the only better thing than racing camels is eating them. now I want to try Camell


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Bogie=babyDINO

Good grief. What is this thread?! You guys just talk about boredom reports and depressing things on here? Lol we all own tortoises....that's not boring


----------



## jaizei

Bogie=babyDINO said:


> Good grief. What is this thread?! You guys just talk about boredom reports and depressing things on here? Lol we all own tortoises....that's not boring



Where'd you get that idea? 

You can also post possibly embarrassing pictures and it'll earn you a 'like'.


----------



## dmmj

Bogie=babyDINO said:


> Good grief. What is this thread?! You guys just talk about boredom reports and depressing things on here? Lol we all own tortoises....that's not boring


 now I'm bored and sad :-(


----------



## Yvonne G

Bogie=babyDINO said:


> Good grief. What is this thread?! You guys just talk about boredom reports and depressing things on here? Lol we all own tortoises....that's not boring



Hey, bub! It's not a thread. Didn't you read the title? It's a chat! A chat, dammit, I said its a chat!! So let's chat. What's going on in your life, Bogie? (Yes I realize your tortoise's name is 'Bogie' but I don't know your name, so your stuck with it) If you want to chat about tortoises, that's fine too. All my tortoises are asleep now. Thank goodness with the cooler nights the Aldabs are going into their shed on their own. How's baby Dino?


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, David: Are you still up? Still bored? Still craving camel?

I love this time of year. All the packaged candy they have in the stores. Last Friday I bought a big bag of Three Muskateer minis and a big bag of Twix minis. I really love Twix. The trouble being, they're all mixed up. Can't tell if I'm eating the right Twix or the left Twix. (But they're a bit stale. I think they must be left over from last year)


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok...that's all folks. Time for bedey bye!


----------



## dmmj

stilll craving camel I live near a couple of min to Eastern supermarkets I may go check them out


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> according to the guy who works at the dialysis center the only better thing than racing camels is eating them. now I want to try Camell


Only thing they're good for is eating.
Delicious!!!


----------



## smarch

So as you know I went up to Killington VT last Wednesday to build the race course then race it twice over the weekend (and it's one of the hardest races if not THE hardest Spartan makes) I finished it both days and got a really awesome medal because I did one of each of the 3 lengths of races (a trifecta) twice!


Well I had my hotel up until Saturday night, Sunday after running again o couldn't get home... And didn't really want to, I genuinely want to live up here... And after 12 hours on a race up and down a mountain (I said it was hard and didn't kid) I would have fallen asleep on the 3 hour drive home anyways. I slept in my car that night... It was 38 degrees and awful. I planned to stay and help take down the course since I really want a job with them and volunteering and making a good impression is how to do it...and I have been told I am certainly making impressions. So last night I booked myself a hotel for the remaining 2 nights and will have been up here Wednesday to Wednesday. I literally love it up here! It's paradise, the views are still unreal. 






Plus look at my massive bed in my new hotel, anyone want to come see how many people can fit in a king bed, I'm guessing 20.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Why don't restaurants ever have good beets on their salad bars? They all seem flat tasting.


There is no such thing as good tasting beets.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> There is no such thing as good tasting beets.



Said a man who has never had the pleasure. My Grandmother made awesome pickled beets. As a person who hates most veggies (taters and onions being major ecceptions), those beets were great.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> So as you know I went up to Killington VT last Wednesday to build the race course then race it ....



Sounds like you are having fun. Congrats on finishing them all!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I imagine at some point you'd become round enough that they could just tip you over and roll you so there's definitely a sweet spot to shoot for.



Lol!!


----------



## Jacqui

Bogie=babyDINO said:


> Good grief. What is this thread?! You guys just talk about boredom reports and depressing things on here? Lol we all own tortoises....that's not boring



Not at all. We talk about fun stuff too.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, David: Are you still up? Still bored? Still craving camel?
> 
> I love this time of year. All the packaged candy they have in the stores. Last Friday I bought a big bag of Three Muskateer minis and a big bag of Twix minis. I really love Twix. The trouble being, they're all mixed up. Can't tell if I'm eating the right Twix or the left Twix. (But they're a bit stale. I think they must be left over from last year)



*Chuckles and shakes head at the silly woman*


----------



## Jacqui

Morning! My morning has not been a great one, but here is hoping the rest of you are having wonderful days.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Morning! My morning has not been a great one, but here is hoping the rest of you are having wonderful days.



What's going on, Jacqui? Nothing too awful, I hope???


----------



## Jacqui

The cat who sleeps with me, woke me up with him having the dead seizures. Not the shaking things, but the rigid muscle ones. Five minutes or so later he was dead.

Went to use the trash can I keep between the neighbor's house and mine only to find it missing. Found it on the other side of her house. Seems her roofers took it to put their trash in. I put it out for the trash men, but we have a new and very picky company hauling our trash now. Not sure they will take it or if it is even too heavy for them to (if they allow that type trash).

More but got to go


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, man. So sorry about your kitty.

As for the roofers - usually clean up is included in the re-roofing process. She needs to call them and tell them to come back and take away that old roofing material. I know here in my town, the trash pick up folks won't take away asphalt shingles. So you're probably correct in your assumption.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Morning! My morning has not been a great one.


 Jacqui, I'm so, so sorry about your kitty. I too have a kitty that sleeps with me on the bed. 5 cats and this is the only one I allow in my room. I always keep my bedroom door closed. I keep a well worn sweatshirt on his side and he buries his face in it purring like a real cat. You've read me post about Baxter I'm sure.


----------



## dmmj

if you took naked pictures of yourself when you were under 18 and you kept them you better get rid of them it's illegal


----------



## mike taylor

Man I want to go home . Can't wait to Saturday Harley shop is having a bike show and Pinup model show . Hot ladies and bikes sounds like a good time to me .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Man I want to go home . Can't wait to Saturday Harley shop is having a bike show and Pinup model show . Hot ladies and bikes sounds like a good time to me .



*rolls eyes* What no centerfold guys?


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> *rolls eyes* What no centerfold guys?


do you really want to see guys in banana hammock? Ughhh no Thanks


----------



## dmmj

if you want to see humanity at its worst go to Costco on free sample day total madness


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, man. So sorry about your kitty.
> 
> As for the roofers - usually clean up is included in the re-roofing process. She needs to call them and tell them to come back and take away that old roofing material. I know here in my town, the trash pick up folks won't take away asphalt shingles. So you're probably correct in your assumption.



I can guarantee she won't be doing that.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> do you really want to see guys in banana hammock? Ughhh no Thanks



Only fair if they are do ladies in barely much at all.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
I'm so sorry about your Kitty Jacqui


----------



## dmmj

I've hidden a secret for years now I'm actually anorexic I just overeat to hide it


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> I'm so sorry about your Kitty Jacqui



Hi Noel! It is just part of keeping critters.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> if you want to see humanity at its worst go to Costco on free sample day total madness



Lots of samples?


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff's brother-in-law is now on dialysis three times a week with his kidneys failing.


----------



## Jacqui

I had to take my neighbor back to town for another Dr appt this am. I went to pick her up and guess who was sound asleep.  She made her next appt for Monday at 9.  I don't normally have my morning chores even done by then.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay, so yes, I am in an even more grumpy mood this normal today.Sorry.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well I got my winter garden all planted this a.m. That's about all I did though. It was 102 yesterday and going to be hot again today, so I'm in for the rest of the day.



mike taylor said:


> Man I want to go home . Can't wait to Saturday Harley shop is having a bike show and Pinup model show . Hot ladies and bikes sounds like a good time to me .



After the balloon festival my daughter and her husband took their grandson (2 years) to the Victory shop. My s-i-l has a Victory. Our V dealer also has Hondas and Harleys. The showroom is big, I mean BIG! Looks like an acre of brand new shiney bikes. The look on my great grandson's face was priceless when he saw all those "vroom vrooms".


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Jeff's brother-in-law is now on dialysis three times a week with his kidneys failing.



Would this be the dad of the baby with the heart problem?


----------



## Jacqui

I did something I never thought I would do today. Yesterday we had gone by a Shopko and checked out their clearance plants. I almost bought a few daylilies, but we had the smart car pretty filed up.

Today we went past and a lot of plants were gone. I told my neighbor I bet they trashed them. She told me I should go dumpster diving. Well, while she was in the Dr office I did just that. I ononly took the daylilies they had tossed. I then went back later and bought some more daylilies from them.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Would this be the dad of the baby with the heart problem?



No, that is Jeff's son and grandson.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well I got my winter garden all planted this a.m. That's about all I did though. It was 102 yesterday and going to be hot again today, so I'm in for the rest of the day.



I think it might be in the low 90s here today. Then rain comes back and cooler temps. I am so glad no 100s here.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've gone through nursery's dumpsters before. Almost everything they toss will grow with some TLC


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> do you really want to see guys in banana hammock? Ughhh no Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G

I love my puppy!


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> do you really want to see guys in banana hammock? Ughhh no Thanks



I've worked with guys that have boundary issues so seeing a guy in a banana hammock is nothing.


----------



## dmmj

I


Jacqui
[QUOTE="jaizei said:


>


Stupid sexy flanders


----------



## mike taylor

Sorry Jacqui but no one wants to see half naked dudes. Yvonne watch out you grandson a is a future Biker. Jacqui its Pinup girls not half naked . Fifty's style hot rod chicks and beer .


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Okay, so yes, I am in an even more grumpy mood this normal today.Sorry.


That's ok Jacqui, I'm a grumpy today too 
I had two cardio appointments yesterday and they screwed up one of the tests pretty bad to where I almost I lost consciousness because my blood pressure bottomed out. Of course the doctor blew it off because it wasn't recorded. 
Let's just say I'm not going back there again


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I love my puppy!
> 
> View attachment 149592



So do we!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> That's ok Jacqui, I'm a grumpy today too
> I had two cardio appointments yesterday and they screwed up one of the tests pretty bad to where I almost I lost consciousness because my blood pressure bottomed out. Of course the doctor blew it off because it wasn't recorded.
> Let's just say I'm not going back there again



Wait a sec.. are you keeping major health issues from us?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Sorry Jacqui but no one wants to see half naked dudes. Yvonne watch out you grandson a is a future Biker. Jacqui its Pinup girls not half naked . Fifty's style hot rod chicks and beer .



Some of us might. You have your own pinup woman at home already.


----------



## Jacqui

My redfoots and cherryheads are busy swarming over what may be their last watermelon of the year.


----------



## dmmj

am I the only one who find it oddly narcissistic that people like their own stuff on Facebook?


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> My redfoots and cherryheads are busy swarming over what may be their last watermelon of the year.


in California the watermelons flow like wine here. Wait a minute that makes no sense


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> That's ok Jacqui, I'm a grumpy today too
> I had two cardio appointments yesterday and they screwed up one of the tests pretty bad to where I almost I lost consciousness because my blood pressure bottomed out. Of course the doctor blew it off because it wasn't recorded.
> Let's just say I'm not going back there again


That's terrible!!!
oh dear!!!!


----------



## dmmj

I'm getting sick and tired of idiots with drones


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I'm getting sick and tired of idiots with drones



*looks around* *wipes face* *sighs with relief* No drones here.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Wait a sec.. are you keeping major health issues from us?


No
My doctor thought he heard one of my valves in my heart making a weird noise, so he sent me to a cardiologist. They had me wear a Holter monitor and it showed something while I was at work, so my doctor wanted an echocardiogram and a bubble test done to rule out any abnormalities. 
The echo went normal but the bubble test is what they screwed up. 
Since the echo is normal, that is the main test showing my heart is fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> No
> My doctor thought he heard one of my valves in my heart making a weird noise, so he sent me to a cardiologist. They had me wear a Holter monitor and it showed something while I was at work, so my doctor wanted an echocardiogram and a bubble test done to rule out any abnormalities.
> The echo went normal but the bubble test is what they screwed up.
> Since the echo is normal, that is the main test showing my heart is fine.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> This reminds me of the time we (husband and 3 kids) went up to the lake to fish overnight. We eventually put out our sleeping bags and went to sleep on the side of the hill. In the a.m. when we woke up, we were all 4 of us in the middle of a herd of cattle...right smack in the middle.


Wow!!! That's crazy! I can't imagine the shock. Sheesh...lucky not to get stepped on. I can't help, but think of the stampede scene in "City Slickers."


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Are you related to me?


It's my long lost cousin Jacqui!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> No
> My doctor thought he heard one of my valves in my heart making a weird noise, so he sent me to a cardiologist. They had me wear a Holter monitor and it showed something while I was at work, so my doctor wanted an echocardiogram and a bubble test done to rule out any abnormalities.
> The echo went normal but the bubble test is what they screwed up.
> Since the echo is normal, that is the main test showing my heart is fine.



I coulda for free told them you have a good heart.


----------



## smarch

What happens when 4 branches meet in lumber to one knot


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> I just can't trust cows getting that close. If a cow ever got the chance it'd eat you and everyone you care about.


Since moving here, I've been around cows a lot. I even got down-right snuggly with this massive longhorn. But while taking these photos there was a moment where I got the willies and steadily quick-paced back to the car...I was standing there taking the photos and about ten cow started running up the hill in my direction while looking straight at me. They assumed I was bringing them lunch, but it was very unnerving to have that many big beasts running at you. You really do feel like you're about to BE lunch.

Anyway, enough scaring you with cow talk. Here's a googled photo of Antarctica to calm your nerves...


----------



## Prairie Mom

AZtortMom said:


> No
> My doctor thought he heard one of my valves in my heart making a weird noise, so he sent me to a cardiologist. They had me wear a Holter monitor and it showed something while I was at work, so my doctor wanted an echocardiogram and a bubble test done to rule out any abnormalities.
> The echo went normal but the bubble test is what they screwed up.
> Since the echo is normal, that is the main test showing my heart is fine.


I'm glad you're okay. Scary business...


----------



## Prairie Mom

smarch said:


> What happens when 4 branches meet in lumber to one knot
> View attachment 149602


That is beautiful! I'd hang that up on a wall.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I'm getting sick and tired of idiots with drones




One day soon I hope to be one of those idiots with a drone.


----------



## jaizei

Still working on a legitimate business use for a drone.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> What happens when 4 branches meet in lumber to one knot
> View attachment 149602



Very pretty.


----------



## Jacqui

Cows are usually very easy to get to move off. They are just curious and mean no harm. Now bulls or a cow with a newborn can be dangerous.


----------



## dmmj

smarch said:


> What happens when 4 branches meet in lumber to one knot
> View attachment 149602


that joke makes me uncomfortable


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Cows are usually very easy to get to move off. They are just curious and mean no harm. Now bulls or a cow with a newborn can be dangerous.


I'd still rather eat them before giving them a chance


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Still working on a legitimate business use for a drone.


I can think of many legitimate reason both government amd business to use them but too many idiots are getting them


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I can think of many legitimate reason both government amd business to use them but too many idiots are getting them



What qualifies as an idiot for having one?


----------



## dmmj

first world problem? 3 star dog Resorts


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> What qualifies as an idiot for having one?


one example? The idiot here in California who flew his out of police helicopter is that good enough? I'd like to install an idiot tax so idiot's don't have extra money to buy crap


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Some of us might. You have your own pinup woman at home already.


She's going too.


----------



## Jacqui

My wild cats this year have picked weird places to have their kittens. One chose a tortoise hide, one under a garbage can lid, and another inside one of those krinkly cat tunnels. Just now I was getting the clippers off the old truck and thought I heard a baby kitten cry coming from the pile of cut tree branches. Turns out, she had them in a garbage can that I had just tossed a handful of weeds into ( it already had an old layer of weeds).


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> one example? The idiot here in California who flew his out of police helicopter is that good enough? I'd like to install an idiot tax so idiot's don't have extra money to buy crap


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> am I the only one who find it oddly narcissistic that people like their own stuff on Facebook?



"F A C E B O O K" is just another way to spell narcissism.


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> Wow!!! That's crazy! I can't imagine the shock. Sheesh...lucky not to get stepped on. I can't help, but think of the stampede scene in "City Slickers."



...or pooped on!!! The kids were all three under 10 years. Needless to say it was quite an awakening.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> ...or pooped on!!! The kids were all three under 10 years. Needless to say it was quite an awakening.



Awww the plop plop of cow patties...


----------



## Yvonne G

*SEASON 13 PREMIER TONIGHT - NCIS!!!!*

Don't anyone call me on the phone after 8P because I won't answer.


----------



## Yvonne G

*OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Yvonne G

I haven't looked in my incubators in a couple days, and I just now got up from the computer to look out the window because Misty told me something is going on outside. When I came back to the computer, I had to walk past the incubators and I thought I'd take a look. OMG, OMG!!!!! I'll grab my camera and you can see what has me so excited.........


----------



## Yvonne G

Do you see that little golden-colored baby next to the leopard baby? Do you see the pip on the egg that has "YF" written on it?

OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!!!!!


My YF eggs are hatching!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

The YF eggs that are hatching have 5/15 written on them. So four months.


----------



## Yvonne G

Be still my heart...NCIS premier and YF hatching on the same day. I don't know if I can take it.


----------



## Jacqui

Finally!! Now I need to save up some money! They hatched! They hatched!


----------



## Jacqui

Finally!! Now I need to save up some money! They hatched! They hatched!


----------



## Jacqui

My phone is so excited, it posted it three times.


----------



## Jacqui

My neighbor just brought her friend, friend's daughter and grandchild over to see my tortoises. The kid had a kick out of feeding a red foot and a sulcata Althea (Rose of Sharon) blooms.


----------



## Jacqui

*Yvonne your hatching YF babies!*


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 149619
> View attachment 149620
> 
> 
> Do you see that little golden-colored baby next to the leopard baby? Do you see the pip on the egg that has "YF" written on it?
> 
> OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> My YF eggs are hatching!!!!!!!!!!!!


that's very excitingI may have to drive up there and buy one or two from you


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> *SEASON 13 PREMIER TONIGHT - NCIS!!!!*
> 
> Don't anyone call me on the phone after 8P because I won't answer.


How can you watch that when " Zoo " is on at that time


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 149619
> View attachment 149620
> 
> 
> Do you see that little golden-colored baby next to the leopard baby? Do you see the pip on the egg that has "YF" written on it?
> 
> OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> My YF eggs are hatching!!!!!!!!!!!!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
That is SUPER exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## dmmj

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> How can you watch that when " Zoo " is on at that time


to her thems fighting words


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> to her thems fighting words


No it take a lot more then that to up set Yvonne she's a great lady !


----------



## dmmj

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> No it take a lot more then that to up set Yvonne she's a great lady !


you fail to grasp the depth of her love for NCIS then


----------



## Jacqui

It just does not seem right that it is so dark out.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> you fail to grasp the depth of her love for NCIS then


She is a great lady she has never got mad at me in 2 years that I know of and that's better then some of my ex- wives


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> It just does not seem right that it is so dark out.


agreed it's sad


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Yes! It seems like @bouaboua has been gone on this latest trip for quite a while.


Send the customer off to airport this morning. It's been very busy off last couple weeks, I have not much time to even get on the web to chat. Things will light up a bit and I'm coming home this time next week. WOO HOO ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> you fail to grasp the depth of her love for NCIS then


They took my "Zoo " off for someone's NCIS ! Guess who's


----------



## dmmj

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> They took my "Zoo " off for someone's NCIS ! Guess who's


I told you not to make her angry didn't I


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> I told you not to make her angry didn't I


Y-o-u-r --right !


----------



## jaizei

M-o-o-n


----------



## dmmj

somebody punched an old man at Costco over some Nutella waffles. I can sympathize Nutella is pretty damn good


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Steven, how are things going. You are too quiet.


I never worked this hard ever. 

I have three waves of client visiting us in China one after another and I spend entire week with each of them. Very tiring but accomplished lots things.

So, so far so good. All by Gods grace.


----------



## smarch

Did I just have delicious sushi and beer with a bunch of staff members?,yes I did. I'm practically part of the family.


----------



## dmmj

beer and sushi you must be my long lost daughter


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> that's very excitingI may have to drive up there and buy one or two from you



Will is coming up to get all the babies the first week-end in October. After that they'll all be down in San Diego.


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> How can you watch that when " Zoo " is on at that time



Puh-leeze...no comparison.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Send the customer off to airport this morning. It's been very busy off last couple weeks, I have not much time to even get on the web to chat. Things will light up a bit and I'm coming home this time next week. WOO HOO ! ! ! ! ! !



It will be lovely to have you back here with us, Steven!


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> They took my "Zoo " off for someone's NCIS ! Guess who's



Hooray!!! Love that Mark Harmon!


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning TFO !


----------



## jaizei

Breakfasts on me if anyone's hungry.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Send the customer off to airport this morning. It's been very busy off last couple weeks, I have not much time to even get on the web to chat. Things will light up a bit and I'm coming home this time next week. WOO HOO ! ! ! ! ! !



Yippy he is coming home very soon!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> somebody punched an old man at Costco over some Nutella waffles. I can sympathize Nutella is pretty damn good



Never tried it.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Breakfasts on me if anyone's hungry.
> 
> View attachment 149646



Can't say it looks yummy...


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Geesh, it is already Wednesday.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good morning TFO !



Morning Mr Mike.


----------



## Jacqui

It looks and feels like a fall day. Cool, overcast, but yet most of the tortoises are out and about, especially the redfoot/cherries.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Did I just have delicious sushi and beer with a bunch of staff members?,yes I did. I'm practically part of the family.
> View attachment 149637





Jacqui said:


> Can't say it looks yummy...


If I were ocean fishing and I needed fish bait, I couldn't enjoy the beer, while the tuna enjoy the sushi bait.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Can't say it looks yummy...



Second breakfast was a little tastier.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *Yvonne your hatching YF babies!*



YEA!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I've got a bad case of the do nothings today.

Cameron: You can buy tacos in a pizza box?


I don't eat breakfast or dinner..only lunch. I usually cook up something nice for lunch, but frequently I'll go for a packaged meal or a frozen meal. Yesterday I cooked up some beef stir fry, celery and onions then made a gravy and served it over mashed potatoes. Today I'll have some sort of sandwich, maybe grilled cheese.

My little YF baby has a large yolk so he's staying in the incubator for a while. The pipped egg is still hatching.

I had quite a scare this a.m. I opened the plastic around the enclosure holding the little manouria and he wasn't in there. Lucky for me, he was still stuck between the plastic and the outside of the habitat. He had climbed up the plant and escaped over the wall. If he had made it down to the floor I would have never found him. Not saying my house is like a hoarder house, but there's so much junk and stuff in here that he could have hidden until he turned into a crispy critter.

Well, time to get busy. I'm setting up a new incubator for the SA leopard eggs.


----------



## dmmj

2nd breakfast? Uttermadness


----------



## Jacqui

A plain cheerful yellow butterfly on a dark blood red hardy hibiscus bloom...


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> A plain cheerful yellow butterfly on a dark blood red hardy hibiscus bloom...



And that would be your breakfast?


----------



## Jacqui

A bagel


----------



## AZtortMom

Did I hear correctly it's Ken's Birthday?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Did I hear correctly it's Ken's Birthday?



Hmmmmmm


----------



## Jacqui

We keep having light rain showers today.


----------



## dmmj

any Californian who got the rebates for switching to artificial turf the federal government is looking to tax you


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I've got a bad case of the do nothings today.
> 
> Cameron: You can buy tacos in a pizza box?
> 
> 
> I don't eat breakfast or dinner..only lunch. I usually cook up something nice for lunch, but frequently I'll go for a packaged meal or a frozen meal. Yesterday I cooked up some beef stir fry, celery and onions then made a gravy and served it over mashed potatoes. Today I'll have some sort of sandwich, maybe grilled cheese.
> 
> My little YF baby has a large yolk so he's staying in the incubator for a while. The pipped egg is still hatching.
> 
> I had quite a scare this a.m. I opened the plastic around the enclosure holding the little manouria and he wasn't in there. Lucky for me, he was still stuck between the plastic and the outside of the habitat. He had climbed up the plant and escaped over the wall. If he had made it down to the floor I would have never found him. Not saying my house is like a hoarder house, but there's so much junk and stuff in here that he could have hidden until he turned into a crispy critter.
> 
> Well, time to get busy. I'm setting up a new incubator for the SA leopard eggs.



Best way to buy a dozen tacos.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Did I hear correctly it's Ken's Birthday?


If so I'm still waiting for my gifts. Terrible truck wreck AND possibly a birthday deserves some gifts, right?


----------



## mike taylor

You got the gift of life .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> You got the gift of life .


Ummm…yay…thanks for the reminder…


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening!


----------



## Jacqui

Earlier tonight on the way to town, the sun as it was setting broke through the clouds. Beautiful sun colors, surrounded on top by dark clouds and lighter clouds around the sun's base. Very pretty.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Good evening!


Evening


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Evening



What time do you start work?


----------



## AZtortMom

300 am


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If so I'm still waiting for my gifts. Terrible truck wreck AND possibly a birthday deserves some gifts, right?


Some one tell this man what the word Gift means in German ! So he can be happy he didn't get one


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Some one tell this man what the word Gift means in German ! So he can be happy he didn't get one



What does it mean?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummm…yay…thanks for the reminder…



So it was your birthday?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> What does it mean?


Poison!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> What does it mean?


Ditto


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> So it was your birthday?


 Not that I know of. But then I almost forgot I have a Dr. Appointment tomorrow afternoonish.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not that I know of. But then I almost forgot I have a Dr. Appointment tomorrow afternoonish.




Wait, aren't you a Dec. baby like me?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Wait, aren't you a Dec. baby like me?


I hope to shout I am. I've no real idea where the " today is Cowboy_Ken's birthday " rumor came from.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think it came from Tidgy's dad. When one wishes him H.B. he wishes it back to them, but he wishes HIS happy birthday back to them. I think people misunderstood.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I think it came from Tidgy's dad. When one wishes him H.B. he wishes it back to them, but he wishes HIS happy birthday back to them. I think people misunderstood.


I'm hoping very much that I didn't misunderstand. I was playing along in that my details page clearly states my b-date just not the year. 
Yvonne, I'll be sending you a PM in a few moments, okay?


----------



## Yvonne G

Okey dokie!


----------



## Yvonne G

Still waiting...(it's getting to be past my bedtime)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just been sent. Seems I can be alittle long winded.


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> You got the gift of life .


can I return mine?


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> What does it mean?


in German gift equals poison or means


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Me Noel and Mike.


----------



## Jacqui

It is raining and raining and more rain still to come.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> It is raining and raining and more rain still to come.


Send some of that up here please.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi all! Hope you all have great days.

Jacqui: Do you bring in all your animals when it rains?


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning Me Noel and Mike.


Morning Jacqui *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Hi all! Hope you all have great days.
> 
> Jacqui: Do you bring in all your animals when it rains?


Morning Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Yvonne



(To borrow a page out of Nick's book) - Hey!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi all! Hope you all have great days.
> 
> Jacqui: Do you bring in all your animals when it rains?



Nope, rain is good for them.


----------



## Jacqui

I am thinking of making a brick pathway, using those 12" by 12" pavers. If it was you, how wide would you go?


----------



## Jacqui

Nice to see Kathy slowing down for a sec as she goes by.


----------



## Jacqui

Speaking of Nick, I wonder if school is going better for him this week.


----------



## Jacqui

The tortoise pumpkin feast has now be bought. I picked up two large ones.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> I am thinking of making a brick pathway, using those 12" by 12" pavers. If it was you, how wide would you go?


wide enough to accommodate a wheelchair just in case I ever decide to visit


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> wide enough to accommodate a wheelchair just in case I ever decide to visit



How wide is that?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> wide enough to accommodate a wheelchair just in case I ever decide to visit



You know I live in Oregon, right?


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> You know I live in Oregon, right?


planes fly there right?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> planes fly there right?



I have heard that.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> You know I live in Oregon, right?


Wait just a minute there…I thought the flatlands of Nebraska complete with barn/house moving tornadoes was more your stomping grounds..?


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> I am thinking of making a brick pathway, using those 12" by 12" pavers. If it was you, how wide would you go?


Where does the pathway run? From where to where?


----------



## bouaboua

jaizei said:


> Breakfasts on me if anyone's hungry.
> 
> View attachment 149646


Looks tasty.....


----------



## mike taylor

Man ! I hit some rain on my bike coming home from my sons football game and almost dropped my bike . I'm at home now . Rain sucks on two wheels .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not many motorized bikes out here in Oregon. Plenty of bicycles but not so much the motorcycle type.


----------



## mike taylor

I can see why . You guys get way to much rain .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> I can see why . You guys get way to much rain .


Unfortunately, not this year. Or the last several it seems.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Where does the pathway run? From where to where?



From the alley entrance to the backyard. It will go beside the redfoot area and wiggle over at least to the swing (which is being moved) and made into the new Russian enclosure. Would like it to end up connecting all the sections.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wait just a minute there…I thought the flatlands of Nebraska complete with barn/house moving tornadoes was more your stomping grounds..?


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> From the alley entrance to the backyard. It will go beside the redfoot area and wiggle over at least to the swing (which is being moved) and made into the new Russian enclosure. Would like it to end up connecting all the sections.


I would make it at least 4 feet wide.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes it's early for this here old cowboy but I've had what for me was an exhausting day, and as it turns out, I'm have hard time reading the threads and posting as well. Good Night all and know that I'm with you all.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes it's early for this here old cowboy but I've had what for me was an exhausting day, and as it turns out, I'm have hard time reading the threads and posting as well. Good Night all and know that I'm with you all.


Definitely time to take a break then. Doesn't do any good to push it. Go rest those brain cells.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Definitely Go rest those brain cells.


All 2-3 of them. LOL


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I am thinking of making a brick pathway, using those 12" by 12" pavers. If it was you, how wide would you go?



At least 2' wide, and a little wider would be even better.


----------



## Yvonne G

My two fully hatched out YF babies are still in the incubator. They have a big yolk I want absorbed before I take them out. And a third egg is pipping. YEA! I'll post pictures tomorrow when I soak everybody.

G'night all. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## dmmj

anyone else feel like you're on a river of excrement without any means of propulsion?


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## dmmj

I also hate it when the excrement hits the oscillating blade


----------



## mike taylor

It's FRIDAY !


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> It's FRIDAY !







!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> anyone else feel like you're on a river of excrement without any means of propulsion?



Not at all. You?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday!!!



Same to you!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> It's FRIDAY !



That it is.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I also hate it when the excrement hits the oscillating blade



Or your hand hits the blade.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday!!!



Same to you.  How is everything in your world?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Morning



Hope your day is going great!


----------



## Jacqui

It is a cool morning here. The sulcata are sleeping in. A couple of the redfoots peeked out to see what the food offering was. Of course Madam Snapper came out of the pool to grab her hunk of fish. One of the last red hibiscus blooms is showing off. Crickets chirping and birds yacking away. Me, sitting on my swing writing all of you about it. Should get warm once the clouds break up and the sun comes out.


----------



## Jacqui

Top o' the glorious mornin' to ya all!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, Jacqui! Sounds like you're in a good mood this a.m. It's a little overcast here too, but supposed to be pretty warm today, so I'm sure the clouds will go away soon.

Hope everyone has a wonderful, fun-filled day! (says the retired one who doesn't have to go to work - neener, neener!!)


----------



## Jacqui

I am thinking of going and getting another car load of those pavers. I get 20 something at a time. Think I am up to about 150 of them. Getting them while they are on clearance for $1 each.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff's chemo came yesterday, so should be having a driveby in the nect few days.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I am thinking of going and getting another car load of those pavers. I get 20 something at a time. Think I am up to about 150 of them. Getting them while they are on clearance for $1 each.



I can see it now, "Here comes Jacqui, the Low Rider!!"


----------



## jaizei

If only every day had a theme song.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> If only every day had a theme song.



They do! It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood and there are others, they just leave the day part open for you to choose. For Mike, it's rainy days and Monday's always get me down song line.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I can see it now, "Here comes Jacqui, the Low Rider!!"



Hey, even my neighbor's smart car can hand 27 with ease.


----------



## Jacqui

Sunny (Sunshine) my bright orange tabby boy has joined me on the swing. I told him I think Yvonne likes his type of color. Not as much as a calico however.


----------



## smarch

Guys, I think I have a sushi dinner date tonight with a lovely firefighter. I'm so excited!


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Hey, even my neighbor's smart car can hand 27 with ease.




I don't know about Nebraska, but I question anyones decision to drive in one of those little cars around here


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Guys, I think I have a sushi dinner date tonight with a lovely firefighter. I'm so excited!



Have fun and don't play with fire.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I don't know about Nebraska, but I question anyones decision to drive in one of those little cars around here



Why?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Why?



Limited visibility and I don't think they'd fare well in a run in with a truck.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Limited visibility and I don't think they'd fare well in a run in with a truck.



I find less folks pull out in front of me in it, then in my pickup. They are suppose to do well in crashes.


----------



## mike taylor

About like a can and a truck . Them smart cars are funny looking . The funny thing I see is big people in a little car . Do they have to go to clown school to get classes to fit ? Haha


----------



## Jacqui

A saw in the local newspaper that a nearby police force is adding a K9 unit. They are starting this with a puppy. Now from my years of training and showing dogs, it is not always easy picking a puppy who will grow up to have what it takes for competition. I would think even harder for police work. While I know trained dogs are very expensive, my thought is why go with a gamble instead of getting a trained animal.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> About like a can and a truck . Them smart cars are funny looking . The funny thing I see is big people in a little car . Do they have to go to clown school to get classes to fit ? Haha



Nopers, I learned to get in without a single class.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Sunny (Sunshine) my bright orange tabby boy has joined me on the swing. I told him I think Yvonne likes his type of color. Not as much as a calico however.



Of course, my fave is a calico with a lot of white, but my next fave is an orange short hair, but I like lots of white on them too. A big white bib and maybe white paws.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Same to you.  How is everything in your world?




My world is settling a bit I think. I had a health scare for a few weeks and I'm gonna be ok. I was very worried and freaking myself out. 
I watch my grand baby about twice a week and he takes up my day. 
Volunteering in school again so I have been busy. 
Then last night my daughter found a 2" CDT @39g! 2ft from our pool!!! I have no fricken idea how he ended up in our yard! I thought it was a sulcata but quickly realized it wasn't. 
This week my back went out so I have been out of commission and only doing the bare minimum around here! 
I still check in a read but just haven't had much to contribute. 

I can't wait to see your path!! 
Our weather has been close to 100 and I'm sick of it!! 

I hope you have a nice visit when Jeff come to town!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> A saw in the local newspaper that a nearby police force is adding a K9 unit. They are starting this with a puppy. Now from my years of training and showing dogs, it is not always easy picking a puppy who will grow up to have what it takes for competition. I would think even harder for police work. While I know trained dogs are very expensive, my thought is why go with a gamble instead of getting a trained animal.




I thinks it's because the dog and handler needs a strong relationship/bond to work together. 

Our police officer friend has always started with a puppy. The family has never even pet the dogs. He lives on their property and only the handler communicates with him.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Of course, my fave is a calico with a lot of white, but my next fave is an orange short hair, but I like lots of white on them too. A big white bib and maybe white paws.



That is Sunny. White front paws and back have white socks. Nice bib, too.

Calico are my favorite, Tithe ones wI th dark bold colors. Especially if face markings are cute or interesting. Next are tux marked. Third would be a Sunny type or a really dark brown/black tabby. Siamese marked and white are high on my list too.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> My world is settling a bit I think. I had a health scare for a few weeks and I'm gonna be ok. I was very worried and freaking myself out.
> I watch my grand baby about twice a week and he takes up my day.
> Volunteering in school again so I have been busy.
> Then last night my daughter found a 2" CDT @39g! 2ft from our pool!!! I have no fricken idea how he ended up in our yard! I thought it was a sulcata but quickly realized it wasn't.
> This week my back went out so I have been out of commission and only doing the bare minimum around here!
> I still check in a read but just haven't had much to contribute.
> 
> I can't wait to see your path!!
> Our weather has been close to 100 and I'm sick of it!!
> 
> I hope you have a nice visit when Jeff come to town!



So glad the health scare was nothing. How lucky are you to just have a DT show up. (Can you see what a deep color of green I have turned?). You sure do keep busy. Glad you so much Grandma time. Hope the back problem is short lived.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I find less folks pull out in front of me in it, then in my pickup. They are suppose to do well in crashes.



That's because they don't want vehicular manslaughter on their conscience.


----------



## jaizei

Speaking of, yesterday morning I was stopped at a light and a woman made a wide right turn into the front of my truck. Still a mystery as too how that happened


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Speaking of, yesterday morning I was stopped at a light and a woman made a wide right turn into the front of my truck. Still a mystery as too how that happened



Damage your truck?


----------



## Jacqui

Got my pavers unloaded and it is raining...again...still


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Speaking of, yesterday morning I was stopped at a light and a woman made a wide right turn into the front of my truck. Still a mystery as too how that happened



She thought you were cute and used it as an excuse to meet you.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> So glad the health scare was nothing. How lucky are you to just have a DT show up. (Can you see what a deep color of green I have turned?). You sure do keep busy. Glad you so much Grandma time. Hope the back problem is short lived.



Jacqui, I'm still in shock!! I have read thread after thread for years about tortoises just showing up in people's yards! 
First off, I can't believe he didn't end up in our pool, or how my dogs didn't get to it first! One of my dogs did jump a few times where we found him but I thought it was just a lizard she was hearing. So I ignored her and laughed that she was a big baby! Then 2 minutes later my daughter found him. 
My hands are full now with 4 tortoises! I love it though! 
He is so cute and a great climber! I set him up in a concrete mixing tub for outside time and a bin for inside. 
How lucky is he to have found a home with someone who loves tortoises!!! I swear it boggles my mind! 
My back is more annoying than anything. I have been living on pain meds for the last few days because I can't take the pain anymore. 

I miss you guys!! I'm trying to pop in more!


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Damage your truck?



Dented the bumper a little


----------



## jaizei

Took a picture.


----------



## mike taylor

You live in the Houston area don't you . There's some no driving people in Houston . She was probably on her phone . I wish they would make a law with a 1000.00$ fine for driving on the phone .


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> You live in the Houston area don't you . There's some no driving people in Houston . She was probably on her phone . I wish they would make a law with a 1000.00$ fine for driving on the phone .



Austin. There's already a law, up to $500.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> You live in the Houston area don't you . There's some no driving people in Houston . She was probably on her phone . I wish they would make a law with a 1000.00$ fine for driving on the phone .



Don't forget smoking and driving.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> View attachment 149952
> 
> 
> Took a picture.



Oh lordy...over the double line! What was she thinking? I'll bet she was on her phone (regardless if it's illegal)


----------



## Jacqui

I admit, I use my phone while driving.


----------



## Jacqui

Why do restaurants serve their salad edith the lettuce in such huge hunks?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> Why do restaurants serve their salad edith the lettuce in such huge hunks?


Because that's how they rec. it . And the factory cuts it so the bowl looks fuller. I work for a food warehouse !


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Because that's how they rec. it . And the factory cuts it so the bowl looks fuller. I work for a food warehouse !



I'd like my bowl with less and precut. I thought it was perhaps to help it look fresh longer.


----------



## Jacqui

Not really a fan of lettuce any how. I like to drown it in dressing. Of course places give you huge amounts of greens and tiny dressing amounts.


----------



## Jacqui

I treated myself to a prime rib meal.


----------



## Jacqui

Anybody have plans for the weekend?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I treated myself to a prime rib meal.



Most important decision - where to eat for dinner.


----------



## Jacqui

With this cooler wetter weather, flies and skeeters sure are bad.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Most important decision - where to eat for dinner.



In my simple world it is.


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I work for a food warehouse !



I have delivered to a few. Does that count?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> I have delivered to a few. Does that count?


You most likely worked harder then I do! But I love it and my delivery drivers are great !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Anybody have plans for the weekend?


OREGON DUCK FOOTBALL here at 5:00 pm Saturday ! ! !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> Anybody have plans for the weekend?


Yes to work 6pm to 6 am Sat and Sun .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But working you'll miss so much…


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But working you'll miss so much…
> View attachment 149991



That's the beauty of working overnight, you have all day for other activities.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But working you'll miss so much…
> View attachment 149991


I missed that years ago !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

jaizei said:


> That's the beauty of working overnight, you have all day for other activities.


Nope at my age you sleep in between shifts !


----------



## Yvonne G

Because I'm on a pretty sparse fixed income, and I have a lot of animals, I look for the cheapest (read free) books to read and I watch TV that doesn't cost me anything. My friend Cowboy_Ken turned me on to Book Bub and I can usually get a free kindle book or two each day there. And recently my other friend, Cameron, told me that if you belong to Amazon Prime you can watch old cable TV shows for free. So I have watched all 13 seasons of NYPD Blue, then I started watching Justified. I'm into the second season of that one. A couple days ago I discovered that The Glades is another free one. I was pretty bummed when that one went off the air after only a couple seasons, so I'm watching that one too. I'm in the 3rd season of that one. Then this a.m. I found Lie to me. This one used to be on Fox. I found it after it had been on for several weeks and really liked it. Another one that didn't last very long. So now I have three old TV series on my Kindle that I switch back and forth on. I'm so used to reading on my Kindle that I occasionally reach my hand up to turn the page when I'm watching a TV show!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey Guys! How are you?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

I'm doing great but like the other member said tonight :


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Guys! How are you?



Wow! Long time. I'm good, how about you?


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Guys! How are you?


Hi there! Long time no hear. Where have you been for so long? Sincerely hope you're well, and hope to hear from you SOOOOOON!


----------



## Gillian M

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm doing great but like the other member said tonight :
> View attachment 150005


That 'other member 'was me!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Not really a fan of lettuce any how. I like to drown it in dressing. Of course places give you huge amounts of greens and tiny dressing amounts.


Hello Jacqui hope you're fine. 

You don't seem to like lettuce much, so you and OLI disagree here: he is madly in *love *with it! What a weirdeoh he is, as Adam calls him.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Anybody have plans for the weekend?


Not in a......desert I'm afraid.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I admit, I use my phone while driving.


I nver did, even when it was allowed. 'Better be safe than sorry' I used to think.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! Long time. I'm good, how about you?


I'm great  so what happened while I was away?


----------



## Gillian M

A special 'HI' to special people.


----------



## jaizei

I miss reading; probably all I'll do next day I take off.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi there! Long time no hear. Where have you been for so long? Sincerely hope you're well, and hope to hear from you SOOOOOON!


Classes and Life mainly.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm going to try to mow the backyard this week-end. Next week-end Will is coming up and he's going to dig a trench for taking electricity to the new greenhouse. It would be good if the grass were short. Then because I'll be having a house guest, I really should tackle cleaning said house. I hate it.


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Yes to work 6pm to 6 am Sat and Sun .



Hope things go smoothly.


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Nope at my age you sleep in between shifts !



I hear you on that one.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I miss reading; probably all I'll do next day I take off.



I can not imagine a day without some reading.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 150018



Good Morning to you and all the rest.


----------



## Elohi

Good morning everyone. 

As of yesterday, we no longer have a dog. Our min pin was an adoption and he went back to his foster mom after he tried to attack one of my yearlings. 
I just can't have that kind of extra stress factor of a tortoise hungry dog. He was a really good dog otherwise so if she doesn't keep him, he will easily find a new home. It's really weird not having a dog and I still have a heavy heart about giving him back but my tortoises are my priority. I've never been without a dog so this is new territory and I do feel a void where Dexter has been. 
Someone warned me that I may start having a problem with feral cats taking an interest in the tortoises now that there is no dog to keep them away. I sure hope not.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Gillian Moore said:


> That 'other member 'was me!


My kids loved it also


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Classes and Life mainly.


PM sent to you young man.


----------



## Jacqui

My feral cats get along with my tortoises with no problems. Of course, I can not imagine life without a dog in it.  We all have to do what works for us.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Jacqui hope you're fine.
> 
> You don't seem to like lettuce much, so you and OLI disagree here: he is madly in *love *with it! What a weirdeoh he is, as Adam calls him.



Most tortoises for some strange reason do seem like that green stuff.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> My feral cats get along with my tortoises with no problems.


 Our house cats have found a spot of nice, soft, easy digging dirt in the tortoise yard that they find perfect for crapping in. Hot lines don't even bother.


----------



## Jacqui

Gonna have a piece of sweet tater pie for my breakfast.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> PM sent to you young man.


PM received 
Edit: and replied to.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Classes and Life mainly.



Did you get the trip taken?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Did you get the trip taken?


I finished that like a month ago. God I'm tired. *sigh*


----------



## Elohi

Hi AbdullaAli, long time no see! How are you?


----------



## dmmj

nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah na na na its national Batman day


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> As of yesterday, we no longer have a dog. Our min pin was an adoption and he went back to his foster mom after he tried to attack one of my yearlings.
> I just can't have that kind of extra stress factor of a tortoise hungry dog. He was a really good dog otherwise so if she doesn't keep him, he will easily find a new home. It's really weird not having a dog and I still have a heavy heart about giving him back but my tortoises are my priority. I've never been without a dog so this is new territory and I do feel a void where Dexter has been.
> Someone warned me that I may start having a problem with feral cats taking an interest in the tortoises now that there is no dog to keep them away. I sure hope not.



This is sad. I hadn't had a dog in several years until I got Misty. Now I don't know what I'd do without her. She's my faithful companion. Too bad you had to give your little doggy back. But better safe than sorry.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yippee! I got the back yard mowed!!! I set the mower on the highest setting and mowed the yard, then I moved the setting down to where I usually have it when I mow and mowed again. So much grass! So now I have housework to look forward to. UGh.

Monday I'm going to call the Underground Service Alert people to come out and mark my telephone line. The last time he came out he also marked the electric line going to my garage. The power company won't come mark buried lines unless its the main service in the street or coming to your house. This one is the line from the breaker box to the garage.

So it's almost lunch time. Trying to save a little money this week to pay the electrician, so I only bought sandwich makings for this week's lunches. Today I'm going to have a ham and cheese sandwich with sweet peppers (no seeds), lots of mayo and a hint of 1000 island dressing...on really fresh sour dough french bread.

Talk to you all later.....


----------



## Gillian M

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> My kids loved it also


Hi. Glad to hear that and regards to your children.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Most tortoises for some strange reason do seem like that green stuff.


Why do you find it strange? It seems to be the first thing that torts run for.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 150018


Hi there! Long time no hear, as is said. Hope you are well.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Yippee! I got the back yard mowed!!! I set the mower on the highest setting and mowed the yard, then I moved the setting down to where I usually have it when I mow and mowed again. So much grass! So now I have housework to look forward to. UGh.
> 
> Monday I'm going to call the Underground Service Alert people to come out and mark my telephone line. The last time he came out he also marked the electric line going to my garage. The power company won't come mark buried lines unless its the main service in the street or coming to your house. This one is the line from the breaker box to the garage.
> 
> So it's almost lunch time. Trying to save a little money this week to pay the electrician, so I only bought sandwich makings for this week's lunches. Today I'm going to have a ham and cheese sandwich with sweet peppers (no seeds), lots of mayo and a hint of 1000 island dressing...on really fresh sour dough french bread.
> 
> Talk to you all later.....



What'll are you going to have the electrician do?


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Classes and Life mainly.


Good luck.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Why do you find it strange? It seems to be the first thing that torts run for.




That was sarcasm. Since it is part of their normal and natural diets ( just a differrent and normally more tender/high water content variety) of course they should like it.


----------



## Jacqui

Way to go Yvonne!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

hello!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> That was sarcasm. Since it is part of their normal and natural diets ( just a differrent and normally more tender/high water content variety) of course they should like it.


Sorry that was my mistake.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> hello!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Hmmmm.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry that was my mistake.



Nope I did not make it clear.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.



Yeah, what he said.


----------



## Jacqui

Sure am seeing a lot of road killed skunks around here.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> What'll are you going to have the electrician do?



I've marked the outside of the house where the closest electrical outlet is (in that bedroom). He's going to punch a hole in the house and pick up the electricity from that outlet, then run a line through the conduit in the trench, over to the greenhouse, then partially up inside the greenhouse to where the night box is going to be. Will said he could do most of this, but he only has one day here, and digging the trench is going to be pretty heavy and time consuming exercise.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Way to go Yvonne!



Thank you. Now can I please have some encouragement to get me going on the house cleaning?


----------



## dmmj

you know Yvonne me and Jacqui might be willing to dig a ditch for you in exchange for a couple of lemon drops? Just a thought


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, get your a$$es over here. I have two shovels that will fit each of you's hands!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Well, get your a$$es over here. I have two shovels that will fit each of you's hands!



What kind of shovels do you have?


----------



## Yvonne G

The kind that dig, of course! Pointy kind and flat kind. You're awfully nosey today.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> The kind that dig, of course! Pointy kind and flat kind. You're awfully nosey today.



You're talking about the kinds of things that interest me...electrical work and shovels (tools)


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> You're talking about the kinds of things that interest me...electrical work and shovels (tools)



You could stop here and play with those things to your hearts content.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah...we get to know our Cameron a bit better. I have quite the arsenal of tools - garden and mechanical. My husband was quite the mechanic when he was alive, and I have his two roll-aways full of tools, some Snap-on, some Craftsman. I have taught myself to use most of them, but there are a few little odds and ends that I have no idea what their use is. And after he died and I got more into fending for myself, I started buying my own tools. When he was alive, the electric drill plugged into the extension cord. My drill is cordless, and lighter weight so I can handle it better.

And not fair, Jacqui. I have first dibbies.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> The kind that dig, of course! Pointy kind and flat kind. You're awfully nosey today.



Tall ones or short handled ones?


----------



## Jacqui

I sure like my battery operated ones.


----------



## Yvonne G

battery operated shovel? Now there's a picture.

I wonder whatever happened to Patman. Do any of you remember him? I did an image search on Google for box turtle pictures and one of the results was a picture of his outdoor box turtle pens. He was a very interesting member. And I think I bought some baby Florida box turtles from him years ago. Sorry to lose those kinds of members, darn it.


----------



## Jacqui

I recall him.


----------



## Jacqui

Anybody want to loan me 10,000 so I can buy a new house?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Anybody want to loan me 10,000 so I can buy a new house?



What kind of house?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Ah...we get to know our Cameron a bit better.



You mean our UNknown member?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> What kind of house?



Old and needing attention, it is at the top of the hill (No flooding)


----------



## Jacqui

If it were March, I could use tax money.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> You're talking about the kinds of things that interest me...electrical work and shovels (tools)


electrical work and shovels I wonder what a psychiatrist would say about that?


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Anybody want to loan me 10,000 so I can buy a new house?


seriously ever think of trying go fund me?


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Anybody want to loan me 10,000 so I can buy a new house?


If I win the lottery tonight Jacqui, 10k is yours.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> electrical work and shovels I wonder what a psychiatrist would say about that?



If that's cause for concern, I don't know if they'd survive the journey through my head.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> If that's cause for concern, I don't know if they'd survive the journey through my head.


is it a dark and scary place?


----------



## Elohi

jaizei said:


> If that's cause for concern, I don't know if they'd survive the journey through my head.


HAHAHA!!!! This gave me a good belly laugh.


----------



## dmmj

Elohi said:


> If I win the lottery tonight Jacqui, 10k is yours.


same here no problem then couple hundred million dollars 10Gs would be no problem


----------



## Elohi

Hatchlings are hilarious.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> If I win the lottery tonight Jacqui, 10k is yours.




Lol Thanks! Money back in March, ok?

...do you even have a lottery ticket?


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Hatchlings are hilarious.
> View attachment 150129



*sighs* How cute.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> seriously ever think of trying go fund me?



No. I think of that as for folks with life or death needs


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> is it a dark and scary place?



I think it is beyond that.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Lol Thanks! Money back in March, ok?
> 
> ...do you even have a lottery ticket?


Yep. Ticket in hand.


----------



## jaizei

Am I the only one here that doesn't want to win the lottery? I think that'd be the worst 'good' thing that could happen to me.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Am I the only one here that doesn't want to win the lottery? I think that'd be the worst 'good' thing that could happen to me.


why is that? Would your true nature emerge?


----------



## dmmj

as for me if I want a couple hundred million dollars in the lottery I move up to Northern California buy a couple hundred acres and open up the largest turtle and tortoise Conservation Center in the world. I would also probably buy a couple dozen Aldabras. I would also hire a tax expert to see how I could get out of paying as much taxes as possible. legally of course. take that federal government


----------



## dmmj

I'm trying to figure out is being called a hot mess is a compliment or an insult?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Am I the only one here that doesn't want to win the lottery? I think that'd be the worst 'good' thing that could happen to me.



Afraid it would change you or those around you?


----------



## Jacqui

Beautiful moon lighting up the night out there.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Beautiful moon lighting up the night out there.


super Blood Moon everybody run and hide


----------



## dmmj

so did everybody enjoy national Batman day? What did you do to celebrate?


----------



## dmmj

just in case anyone Is curious I have located a source of camel meat YUMMY


----------



## Moozillion

dmmj said:


> just in case anyone Is curious I have located a source of camel me YUMMY


----------



## dmmj

staggering statistics time number of abortions done in the US since 1970?58 million wow. don't even ask worldwide


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Hatchlings are hilarious.
> View attachment 150129



I get the impression they could use another feeding station (or a bigger one)!


----------



## dmmj

cathartic release time I have a pain in my stomach and I got to unburden myself to release it. Whoops sorry just gas


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> just in case anyone Is curious I have located a source of camel me YUMMY



What does it cost a pound?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> staggering statistics time number of abortions done in the US since 1970?58 million wow. don't even ask worldwide



Just think if those had become live births.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning folks!


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Jacqui

*waves* Hi Gillian!


----------



## Jacqui

Going to be warm today...near 80.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Going to be warm today...near 80.


*eye roll*


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 150166



Lol you always come up with something to make me smile.


----------



## Jacqui

Next load of 27 blocks in car...


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Next load of 27 blocks in car...


Making a tort wall?


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Making a tort wall?



A pathway. 

I hope you'll allow us to see it when you're finished, Jacqui.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yes please *clasping hands together*


----------



## Jacqui

That will be in about ten years.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> That will be in about ten years.


Aww man


----------



## dmmj

does anyone know what the contraction won't consist of word wise I mean?


----------



## Yvonne G

"will not"


----------



## Momof4

@Cowboy_Ken this is for you! 
Hotdog bun made entirely of bacon!


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> "will not"


I'm sorry that doesn't make any sense


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> I'm sorry that doesn't make any sense


I love etymology!
Old English 'woll not' before it became will not.
Woll not became 'wolnot' by assimilation and that was contracted to won't.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> I get the impression they could use another feeding station (or a bigger one)!


Yeah, probably so. Although I feed them in a bucket each day so I can observe them while they eat and make sure everyone is eating well. Then I put the leftovers in that dish for them to snack on if they get hungry again.


----------



## Elohi

Pleased as punch with this clutch.


----------



## dmmj

Elohi said:


> View attachment 150192
> 
> View attachment 150193
> 
> View attachment 150194
> 
> View attachment 150195
> 
> View attachment 150196
> 
> View attachment 150197
> 
> 
> Pleased as punch with this clutch.


Mmmmmm punch


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> View attachment 150192
> 
> View attachment 150193
> 
> View attachment 150194
> 
> View attachment 150195
> 
> View attachment 150196
> 
> View attachment 150197
> 
> 
> Pleased as punch with this clutch.


Absolutely stunning.
Just unbelievably gorgeous.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> View attachment 150192
> 
> View attachment 150193
> 
> View attachment 150194
> 
> View attachment 150195
> 
> View attachment 150196
> 
> View attachment 150197
> 
> 
> Pleased as punch with this clutch.


I think I'm in love with them too. 
#tort_raising_goals


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Good luck.


Thanks


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Gonna have a piece of sweet tater pie for my breakfast.


Hope you enjoyed it


----------



## Jacqui

*sneaks in
sneaks out*


----------



## dmmj

I reject your reality


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *sneaks in
> sneaks out*


I saw that!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I saw that!



Nothing gets past you does it?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Nothing gets past you does it?


*shaking head* nope


----------



## Jacqui

Remember to check out the moon tonight.


----------



## dmmj

super Blood Moon good name


----------



## Elohi

I'm excited about the lunar eclipse!


----------



## AZtortMom

It looks pretty awesome


----------



## Momof4

My cousin in New York took this shot!


----------



## Elohi

Well since iPhone produces the most disappointing super blood moon pictures ever, I'll share a couple of good pictures it takes. LOL


----------



## Yvonne G

I ate a half a bag of coffee candy this evening and now I'm not sleepy. Do you think coffee candy has caffeine?

That's a pretty cute little girl, Monica. Did she get peed or pooped on during the photo session?


----------



## dmmj

Elohi said:


> Well since iPhone produces the most disappointing super blood moon pictures ever, I'll share a couple of good pictures it takes. LOL
> View attachment 150285
> 
> View attachment 150286
> 
> View attachment 150287


I believe that was their marketing campaign. We produce the most disappointing shots.


----------



## Gillian M

Elohi said:


> Well since iPhone produces the most disappointing super blood moon pictures ever, I'll share a couple of good pictures it takes. LOL
> View attachment 150285
> 
> View attachment 150286
> 
> View attachment 150287


Adorable pics! But, do the torts get annoyed when someone carries them? Appreciate an answer, thank you.


----------



## Elohi

Gillian Moore said:


> Adorable pics! But, do the torts get annoyed when someone carries them? Appreciate an answer, thank you.


Maybe occasionally but they are used to a lot of interaction.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> I ate a half a bag of coffee candy this evening and now I'm not sleepy. Do you think coffee candy has caffeine?
> 
> That's a pretty cute little girl, Monica. Did she get peed or pooped on during the photo session?


Thanks Yvonne, 
And thankfully she didn't because they had been soaked beforehand so it was all out of their system LOL.


----------



## smarch

Figured a few of you would appreciate this one


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Wasn't that moon awawesome last night!


----------



## Jacqui

Had to wake my neighbor up and then rush to get to her Dr appt. You would think she could set an alarm or something, huh?


----------



## Gillian M

Elohi said:


> Maybe occasionally but they are used to a lot of interaction.


Thanks very much your answer.


----------



## Jacqui

Suppose to be 86 today and tomorrow 68.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good afternoon.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Had to wake my neighbor up and then rush to get to her Dr appt. You would think she could set an alarm or something, huh?



Just noticed your new 'words' under your picture. Is that a hint, hint? 100% hatch rate on this clutch. Neener, neener!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Suppose to be 86 today and tomorrow 68.



I don't like it when there's such a large fluctuation like that. I'm more comfortable when we EASE through the weather changes.


----------



## Yvonne G

I like it now that Misty is finally outgrowing the puppy stage. The last two mornings she's let me sleep in until 7:30a. This has been unheard of the last three years. Trouble with that though, now I feel like I've wasted half the day sleeping!

It's time for me to start bringing all my plants into the greenhouse. But I can't start until my son-in-law fixes the torn roof panel...and he's been working the last couple week-ends, and probably next week-end too. I'm going to start bringing the plants into the other side, the side he won't be working on. But housework first. UGh!


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon.



How is your day so far?


----------



## meech008

Yvonne G said:


> I like it now that Misty is finally outgrowing the puppy stage. The last two mornings she's let me sleep in until 7:30a. This has been unheard of the last three years. Trouble with that though, now I feel like I've wasted half the day sleeping!
> 
> It's time for me to start bringing all my plants into the greenhouse. But I can't start until my son-in-law fixes the torn roof panel...and he's been working the last couple week-ends, and probably next week-end too. I'm going to start bringing the plants into the other side, the side he won't be working on. But housework first. UGh!


I hate housework! I wish my beagle would outgrow that. He wakes me uo at 6 am on the dot if not earlier since the day we got him, and he's 7 now.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Just noticed your new 'words' under your picture. Is that a hint, hint? 100% hatch rate on this clutch. Neener, neener!!



We need more pictures.


----------



## Yvonne G

I wonder whatever has happened to @Killerrookie. Haven't seen him here in quite a while. Funny how the youngsters just drop us all of a sudden.

And what about @bouaboua. I thought he was supposed to be back stateside this week.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I don't like it when there's such a large fluctuation like that. I'm more comfortable when we EASE through the weather changes.



It is from rain coming back. Then we stay with highs no better then the 70s.


----------



## Jacqui

Even if they sleep in late, my dogs still announce the arrival of the mailman to the post office


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> How is your day so far?


Not bad, though rather boring. 

How about yours?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> We need more pictures.



It looks like two of them have an extra scute. I didn't notice it in real life, just in these pictures. They're still in the water on my kitchen counter, so when I put them away I'll give them a better once-over:





After I read Jacqui's picture post I opened the incubator to get out the last two hatchlings and there was a newly hatched leopard in there, so I grabbed him too. First thing he did when I ran water into the bowl was lower his head and took a BIG drink.

It's interesting to me that the species that will grow bigger than the other starts out so much smaller.


----------



## Yvonne G

meech008 said:


> I hate housework! I wish my beagle would outgrow that. He wakes me uo at 6 am on the dot if not earlier since the day we got him, and he's 7 now.



Darned dogs, huh? But we still love 'em.


----------



## Yvonne G

What do you all have planned this week? I'll be working hard at trying to put off housework.

I started walking again. I had stopped when it got so hot here. Even right up to the late evening hours it was still too hot to expend any energy outside. So last night I walked 10 times around the pasture's edge. Ten times equals about a mile. And I walk briskly. I may not do housework, but at least I get a bit of exercise!


----------



## meech008

Yvonne G said:


> What do you all have planned this week? I'll be working hard at trying to put off housework.
> 
> I started walking again. I had stopped when it got so hot here. Even right up to the late evening hours it was still too hot to expend any energy outside. So last night I walked 10 times around the pasture's edge. Ten times equals about a mile. And I walk briskly. I may not do housework, but at least I get a bit of exercise!


Buddy and I have started walking again every night now that it's cooled off as well. He spends most of his time outside now too. He enjoys digging himself a little shallow hole and laying in it. Charming. 
We are going to the shooting range on Saturday so that will be fun, other than that we are still adjusting to the change in Bens schedule from night shift to morning shift.


----------



## Jacqui

Two with extra scutes, huh? I know which will be first on my list. Need to know what Wil and you are gonna charge for a trio.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Not bad, though rather boring.
> 
> How about yours?



Rushed, but now calming down. I enjoy my slow working mornings and trying to rush around and get my first set of chores done to take the neighbor, sorta got it off on the wrong foot.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It looks like two of them have an extra scute. I didn't notice it in real life, just in these pictures. They're still in the water on my kitchen counter, so when I put them away I'll give them a better once-over:
> 
> View attachment 150304
> View attachment 150305
> 
> 
> After I read Jacqui's picture post I opened the incubator to get out the last two hatchlings and there was a newly hatched leopard in there, so I grabbed him too. First thing he did when I ran water into the bowl was lower his head and took a BIG drink.
> 
> It's interesting to me that the species that will grow bigger than the other starts out so much smaller.


I like the way one is so much darker. He might go good with splits...


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It looks like two of them have an extra scute. I didn't notice it in real life, just in these pictures. They're still in the water on my kitchen counter, so when I put them away I'll give them a better once-over:
> 
> View attachment 150304
> View attachment 150305
> 
> 
> After I read Jacqui's picture post I opened the incubator to get out the last two hatchlings and there was a newly hatched leopard in there, so I grabbed him too. First thing he did when I ran water into the bowl was lower his head and took a BIG drink.
> 
> It's interesting to me that the species that will grow bigger than the other starts out so much smaller.



Looking close I love the head/neck on the one bottom right...


----------



## Jacqui

meech008 said:


> Buddy and I have started walking again every night now that it's cooled off as well. He spends most of his time outside now too. He enjoys digging himself a little shallow hole and laying in it. Charming.
> We are going to the shooting range on Saturday so that will be fun, other than that we are still adjusting to the change in Bens schedule from night shift to morning shift.



Do you like the new shift time better?


----------



## Momof4

Happy Monday I guess! 
My kids are off school today so we are cleaning out my daughters room once again. 
We will hit close to 98 today so I thought it was a good inside project.

I have buying seeds like crazy and trying to plant them and keep them watered! I was trying to wait until it cools off but there is no end in site. 
Maybe Nov. if we're lucky. 

I received my Mini oil filled heater for my RF night house! Last year all the minis were sold out on every website! So hopefully we can get it set up for their first year staying outside all night over winter.


----------



## Jacqui

I walk two of my sets of dogs and a couple of cats join us. Walking with the dogs is slow because they need to stop and check out everything along the way.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Happy Monday I guess!
> My kids are off school today so we are cleaning out my daughters room once again.
> We will hit close to 98 today so I thought it was a good inside project.
> 
> I have buying seeds like crazy and trying to plant them and keep them watered! I was trying to wait until it cools off but there is no end in site.
> Maybe Nov. if we're lucky.
> 
> I received my Mini oil filled heater for my RF night house! Last year all the minis were sold out on every website! So hopefully we can get it set up for their first year staying outside all night over winter.



Doesn't sound like a lot of fun to start the day room cleaning. What is your Redfoot house like?


----------



## meech008

Jacqui said:


> Do you like the new shift time better?


I love it. We're on a "normal " schedule now and get to see each other so much more. We eat dinner together and at a regular time and it makes planning family events during the week so much easier.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Doesn't sound like a lot of fun to start the day room cleaning. What is your Redfoot house like?



Right now it's a dog house my friend built with plywood and siding from his house! It weighs like 100lbs! 
I think we may cut the top off and hinge it so I can reach in or clean it easier. We also need to run electrical in some conduit so the weed eater doesn't cut the extension cord. 

She just emptied her entire closet! 
She said "we'll be done when she's 19" right now she's 9! Ugh!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Right now it's a dog house my friend built with plywood and siding from his house! It weighs like 100lbs!
> I think we may cut the top off and hinge it so I can reach in or clean it easier. We also need to run electrical in some conduit so the weed eater doesn't cut the extension cord.
> 
> She just emptied her entire closet!
> She said "we'll be done when she's 19" right now she's 9! Ugh!!



Lol got to love her attitude.


----------



## Yvonne G

meech008 said:


> Buddy and I have started walking again every night now that it's cooled off as well. He spends most of his time outside now too. He enjoys digging himself a little shallow hole and laying in it. Charming.
> We are going to the shooting range on Saturday so that will be fun, other than that we are still adjusting to the change in Bens schedule from night shift to morning shift.



My husband and I used to do target shooting with our pellet rifles. I've never actually shot a real gun. I quite enjoyed it. And once you get used to the gun, it's fairly easy to hit the target.

I think you'll enjoy not having to tiptoe around the house because Ben is sleeping during the day. What kind of work does he do?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Two with extra scutes, huh? I know which will be first on my list. Need to know what Wil and you are gonna charge for a trio.



You'll have to take that up with Will. He keeps current on prices by watching the tortoise classifieds like fauna, etc. You might ask if he'll give you a discount for multiples. And he usually sets a lower price on the aberrant scute babies.


----------



## Yvonne G

Every time I walk by this YF habitat I have to reach in and set one or two of them right side up.


----------



## Yvonne G

The Manouria is a mountain climber too, but I've never had to turn him back upright. He's very good at it.


----------



## meech008

Yvonne G said:


> My husband and I used to do target shooting with our pellet rifles. I've never actually shot a real gun. I quite enjoyed it. And once you get used to the gun, it's fairly easy to hit the target.
> 
> I think you'll enjoy not having to tiptoe around the house because Ben is sleeping during the day. What kind of work does he do?


He's a pipe fitter at the shipyard here. And you're right, it's GREAT not to have to try to be quiet


----------



## Gillian M

Just wanted to say.....


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> He's a pipe fitter at the shipyard here. And you're right, it's GREAT not to have to try to be quiet


Hello Michelle hope you and Ben are both well.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Michelle hope you and Ben are both well.


Hi Gillian! We're both well. How about you and Oli?


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Hi Gillian! We're both well. How about you and Oli?


We're fine though rather bored. And I'm beginning to 'worry' about the long, boring Winter, which is getting nearer and nearer.Goodness, what a bore it is, let alone the freezing cold weather and maybe even...._snow _in which case we all get 'imprisoned' at home.


----------



## Jacqui

meech008 said:


> I love it. We're on a "normal " schedule now and get to see each other so much more. We eat dinner together and at a regular time and it makes planning family events during the week so much easier.



That it is much easier.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Just wanted to say.....



You never said (or I missed it) how did he like the goodies they sent him?


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Hi Gillian! We're both well. How about you and Oli?



See Michelle? A pic of a part of Amman during a snowstorm. 






meech008 said:


> Hi Gillian! We're both well. How about you and Oli?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> You never said (or I missed it) how did he like the goodies they sent him?


Oh yes I did; you must have missed it. 

Well, at the beginning OLI (The *Weirdoh*!) gave me some trouble as it is NOT the diet he is used to. He'd been eating lettuce, tomatoes, and at a later stage carrots, for about FOUR YEARS. Therefore it took him quite some time to get used to a totally new diet. Now things are fine.

Thanks very much for asking Jacqui.  Appreciate it.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> See Michelle? A pic of a part of Amman during a snowstorm.


I love snow! My town has no idea how to handle it though. We get 2 inches and people freak out


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> I love snow! My town has no idea how to handle it though. We get 2 inches and people freak out


You love it?! Well we don't seem to agree here. You cannot imagine how much I HATE it for ONE simple reason: NOBODY is allowed to move from home unless there's an EMERGENCY. And even in such a case, we are cautioned to NOT to move; but to call Civil Defence Dept or Jordan Police Dept for help.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> You love it?! Well we don't seem to agree here. You cannot imagine how much I HATE it for ONE simple reason: NOBODY is allowed to move from home unless there's an EMERGENCY. And even in such a case, we are cautioned to NOT to move; but to call Civil Defence Dept or Jordan Police Dept for help.


How many inches of snow do you get


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> I love snow! My town has no idea how to handle it though. We get 2 inches and people freak out




Seeing that you love snow  here's another pic for you.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> How many inches of snow do you get


Honestly speaking, I do not have the faintest idea. But it must be quite a high number, when we are not allowed to move, or am I mistaken?


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> How many inches of snow do you get


And a good looking snowman


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> And a good looking snowman



Lol he needs a hat and neck warmer.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Lol he needs a hat and neck warmer.


True. They might have been forgotten instead of remembered with the freezing cold weather.brrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## tortdad

Gillian Moore said:


> True. They might have been forgotten instead of remembered with the freezing cold weather.brrrrrrrrrr!!


 I hate snow too


----------



## Jacqui

I like snow myself. We seldom any more seem to get enough of the right kind of snow to make snowmen.


----------



## Jacqui

I was suppose to send a few folks boxes of mulberry leaves, which I had actually had done a couple of weeks back and here the old bags sit by my chair. So here I am just cutting down branches and all of a sudden I notice one of my cats is sitting there up in the tree not a foot away from where I am cutting. He calmly watched the branch s falling all around him and never moved.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hey everyone


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I was suppose to send a few folks boxes of mulberry leaves, which I had actually had done a couple of weeks back and here the old bags sit by my chair. So here I am just cutting down branches and all of a sudden I notice one of my cats is sitting there up in the tree not a foot away from where I am cutting. He calmly watched the branch s falling all around him and never moved.


Can you send me some leaves too


----------



## Elohi

Still super warm here. I dread the cold , not that it gets super cold here but still...ew.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Can you send me some leaves too



PM me your address.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> View attachment 150348
> 
> Still super warm here. I dread the cold , not that it gets super cold here but still...ew.



Lol that is what I think of your hot weather. Anything over 80 ewwww


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> PM me your address.


Sent. *yay!*


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Lol that is what I think of your hot weather. Anything over 80 ewwww


amateurs


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I wonder whatever has happened to @Killerrookie. Haven't seen him here in quite a while. Funny how the youngsters just drop us all of a sudden.
> 
> And what about @bouaboua. I thought he was supposed to be back stateside this week.


I will be arrive San Jose this Wednesday night. 

The internet speed is very slow in where I live. I can only have access of the forum when I'm in my China office. That is why I don't show up in the forum in the past few weeks. 

Thank you Yvonne for think of me. I'm well and be home soon.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> I will be arrive San Jose this Wednesday night.
> 
> The internet speed is very slow in where I live. I can only have access of the forum when I'm in my China office. That is why I don't show up in the forum in the past few weeks.
> 
> Thank you Yvonne for think of me. I'm well and be home soon.


Hi Steven! *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> amateurs



I prefer "intelligent and sane folks".


----------



## Jacqui

Is it Wednesday night yet?


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Steven! *waves*


Good evening my Lady. May you have a great evening!!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Is it Wednesday night yet?


You are too kind Jacqui! ! !

I miss you all also.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> I like snow myself. We seldom any more seem to get enough of the right kind of snow to make snowmen.


 I love snow also. But I do not like ice storms. I'll take a foot of snow over an inch of ice any day.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I love snow also. But I do not like ice storms. I'll take a foot of snow over an inch of ice any day.



I agree.


----------



## Elohi

I'm going grey headed.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I'm going grey headed.



Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Jacqui

May not be a special moon tonight, but it still is a beautiful one.


----------



## dmmj

I just saw a picture of some lamb chops on Facebook now I really want some lamb chops. Thank God I didn't see a picture of a puppy


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I managed to let another day get by and no housework outta' me! Score one for Yvonne.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I managed to let another day get by and no housework outta' me! Score one for Yvonne.


You are the Queen of your castle. You do what ever pleased you. 

Good night my Queen! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> I just saw a picture of some lamb chops on Facebook now I really want some lamb chops. Thank God I didn't see a picture of a puppy



I have no trouble for puppy. But I'm in deep trouble if I see this.............


----------



## Yvonne G

So glad to hear from you, Stephen. When you're away from us for such a long time, I worry that something happened to you on your trip. Did Irene enjoy her visit 'home'?

Good night! Pleasant dreams.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> So glad to hear from you, Stephen. When you're away from us for such a long time, I worry that something happened to you on your trip. Did Irene enjoy her visit 'home'?
> 
> Good night! Pleasant dreams.


Thank you Yvonne. 

She did. She enjoyed too much that she gain about 4 lb when she got back to US and get on a scale. 

By God's grace, I'm just busy. Nothing bad happened. I think nowadays, busy is a good thing. Good night.


----------



## Yvonne G

What? You didn't travel together?


----------



## bouaboua

No, She went to China about 10 day after me and came home on the 14th. I was so busy, cannot accompany her back to her home town so the two weeks stay of her, we are not together. We only see each other for couple time during her time in China. Mostly taking her to airport and pick her up from airport.


----------



## Gillian M

tortdad said:


> I hate snow too


Hi there, long time no hear, as is said. Hope you're well.

So we agree as far as our hatred to snow. The trouble is the 'imprisonment' as well as *FREEZING *temp, even at home with central heating system on, as well as electric heater. I just do not seem to get enough heat,  and neither does poor OLI 

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## dmmj

I hate the cold I can't say whether I hate snow or not cuz I never touched it. but I suspect I'm not a fan of it.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I like snow myself. We seldom any more seem to get enough of the right kind of snow to make snowmen.


Lucky you! We get enough for very many snowmen each and every year.


----------



## Gillian M

dmmj said:


> I hate the cold I can't say whether I hate snow or not cuz I never touched it. but I suspect I'm not a fan of it.


Good for you! You're not missing much.


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Lucky you! We get enough for very many snowmen each and every year.


Here's a snowman for you Jacqui. Hope you like him. I don't I can assure you.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Hey everyone


Hello!


----------



## Gillian M

Bye for now all. Got to go. Talk to you later.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning !


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> Good morning !


Good afternoon.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I hate the cold I can't say whether I hate snow or not cuz I never touched it. but I suspect I'm not a fan of it.



Well never experiencing snow explains alot...


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning to you all (coming from a wet countryside)


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good morning !



Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon.



Pleasant afternoon to you.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Pleasant afternoon to you.


Thanks Jacqui, same to you. Always glad to hear from you. BTW did you receive the snowman I sent you? If so, did you like him? Hope so.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Jacqui, same to you. Always glad to hear from you. BTW did you receive the snowman I sent you? If so, did you like him? Hope so.



I liked him, but not his sign. Poor Frosty.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I liked him, but not his sign. Poor Frosty.


I agree with that. The poor thing was dying.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi all.

@bouaboua : I'm sure there are plenty of foods that us here in the U.S. are not accustomed to eating, but that one sure doesn't appeal to me at all. Who's that guy on cable who goes around the world trying strange new dishes...something like "Anthony Bordaine"????? Some of the stuff he eats - yipes!

That meat on the spit looks delicious, and if I didn't know what it was, it might have tasted good too...but yuck!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning! 
I just want to say I hate math!!! 
My 6th grader's math is beyond my little math pea brain!! His work isn't difficult, I just can't help him! Ugh! 
We were up until 11pm last night. 
My husband is out of town so he wasn't able to help.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> Hi all.


Good morning Yvonne.


----------



## Elohi

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> I just want to say I hate math!!!
> My 6th grader's math is beyond my little math pea brain!! His work isn't difficult, I just can't help him! Ugh!
> We were up until 11pm last night.
> My husband is out of town so he wasn't able to help.


I used to hate math, but I grew to love it. 
I hate when homework lasts more than an hr. It takes the wind out of everyone's sails.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Elohi said:


> I used to hate math, but I grew to love it.
> I hate when homework lasts more than an hr. It takes the wind out of everyone's sails.


School homework or work homework?


----------



## Elohi

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> School homework or work homework?


School homework lol.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> I just want to say I hate math!!!
> My 6th grader's math is beyond my little math pea brain!! His work isn't difficult, I just can't help him! Ugh!
> We were up until 11pm last night.
> My husband is out of town so he wasn't able to help.



I know what you mean. They're always coming up with new ways to confuse us. I looked at my grandkids' math homework once (and that was about 15 or 20 years ago), and was very confused!

Besides that, calculators have ruined us for figuring out math problems. And I was just thinking a post ago when I tried to spell delishous for Steven's post, that spell check has ruined my good spelling too. I have purposely left my incorrect spelling of the word for you to see what I mean. Years ago, prior to computers and spell check, I actually knew how to spell.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Sent. *yay!*



It didn't come through.  Try again please


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Hey everyone


Hi there!


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> I know what you mean. They're always coming up with new ways to confuse us. I looked at my grandkids' math homework once (and that was about 15 or 20 years ago), and was very confused!
> 
> Besides that, calculators have ruined us for figuring out math problems. And I was just thinking a post ago when I tried to spell delishous for Steven's post, that spell check has ruined my good spelling too. I have purposely left my incorrect spelling of the word for you to see what I mean. Years ago, prior to computers and spell check, I actually knew how to spell.


True.....'calculators make the brain become lazy' my Dad (who has a Phd degree in  mathematics) always used to say to us whilst at school. He did not allow us to use them, and taught us the times table off by heart. Believe it or not, they are still engraved in my mind! he thankfully made me *LOVE *the subject.


----------



## Jacqui

When my kids were in school, I thought calculators should not be allowed.


----------



## dmmj

like my dad always said the best meats in the rump I still don'tget that


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> like my dad always said the best meats in the rump I still don'tget that



*slaps hands away from keyboard and leaves quickly before saying what the mind thought...*


----------



## dmmj

@Jacqui. Are you as excited as I am about the lemon drops?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> @Jacqui. Are you as excited as I am about the lemon drops?



Let's see, I have waited with them on order for a couple of years for Yvonne to get them hatched. What do you think?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, you got that house clean yet?


----------



## tortdad

Howdy howdy howdy


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Howdy howdy howdy



Who is this unmasked man?


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Howdy howdy howdy




What's up!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Let's see, I have waited with them on order for a couple of years for Yvonne to get them hatched. What do you think?




Are you really getting one? How exciting!!


----------



## dmmj

today is International Coffee Day. so you know drink more than usual I guess


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Are you really getting one? How exciting!!



If Will sells them to me.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Hi all! Busy working, wedding planning, and trying to not float away with all this rain! Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Hi all! Busy working, wedding planning, and trying to not float away with all this rain! Hope everyone is well!



Can't remember, when is the wedding?


----------



## dmmj

I have found my new profession. life coach two beautiful women why didn't my guidance counselor in high school every tell me about this job?


----------



## tortdad

Peaceful evening, just me and the two little ones.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

June 2016 is the wedding 

I ordered my custom cake toppers!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Figured a few of you would appreciate this one
> View attachment 150298


My very PERSONAL favorite side for a slab of BEEF STEAK Cooked medium of course!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Well since iPhone produces the most disappointing super blood moon pictures ever, I'll share a couple of the super cutest pictures it does take.
> View attachment 150285
> 
> View attachment 150286
> 
> View attachment 150287


 No LOL needed in your post. Simply the truth…"the super cutest"


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No LOL needed in your post. Simply the truth…"the super cutest"


Thank you!! Where have you been Mr? And how have you been?


----------



## Jacqui

Does looking at the moon ever get old?


----------



## dmmj

RosieRedfoot said:


> June 2016 is the wedding
> 
> I ordered my custom cake toppers!
> 
> View attachment 150493


seriously no tortoise toppers I can't believe it I'm shocked,shocked I say


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Thank you!! Where have you been Mr? And how have you been?


I've been here at the ranch. Lots of "personal side of life" crap as well as trying to heal and being a bad personal healer type. I've just got no patents for it. Today, I had my home health physical therapist remind me that the wreck was only 7-8 weeks ago.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> June 2016 is the wedding
> 
> I ordered my custom cake toppers!
> 
> View attachment 150493



Are your flowers going to be sunflowers?


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've been here at the ranch. Lots of "personal side of life" crap as well as trying to heal and being a bad personal healer type. I've just got no patents for it. Today, I had my home health physical therapist remind me that the wreck was only 7-8 weeks ago.



I know it's hard but you really need to take it easy so you can heal! You don't want any set backs!


----------



## bouaboua

At the airport. Time to go home.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> I know it's hard but you really need to take it easy so you can heal! You don't want any set backs!


Thanks Kathy,(had to look it up). Intellectually I know you are 100% right, it's just hard to be focused on all the time. I think it's Gillian that mentions getting bored, well I understand that too well.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, you got that house clean yet?



Are you kidding? Because I live alone, and basically just live in my bedroom, the spiders and bugs have more or less taken over the rest of the house. So this a.m. I got out my vacuum cleaner and was going to start vacuuming up the webs, and to do this I have to get down on the floor so I can reach under stuff. I have come to the realization that I'm not lazy after all. I've been putting off this job because it is physically hard for me to get down like that and get back up easily. That's why I do a cursory vacuum and dust job, and don't really get into all the nooks and crannies. This is fine for me, but when I have a house guest, it's quite embarrassing. I'd hire Molly Maids, but having them see the house looking like bugs live here would be as embarrassing as having Will see it is going to be. (Besides that, I can't afford to pay them)


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> At the airport. Time to go home.



Yippee!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I think I'm going to be having a hay fever attack. I have a sort of scratchy throat and a leaky nose. Time for the antihistamine!


----------



## Yvonne G

...Yup. It's official. I'm sneezing my face off. Time to turn off this infernal machine and go take a pill (then to bed!)


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> At the airport. Time to go home.



Best news of the week!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Are you kidding? Because I live alone, and basically just live in my bedroom, the spiders and bugs have more or less taken over the rest of the house. So this a.m. I got out my vacuum cleaner and was going to start vacuuming up the webs, and to do this I have to get down on the floor so I can reach under stuff. I have come to the realization that I'm not lazy after all. I've been putting off this job because it is physically hard for me to get down like that and get back up easily. That's why I do a cursory vacuum and dust job, and don't really get into all the nooks and crannies. This is fine for me, but when I have a house guest, it's quite embarrassing. I'd hire Molly Maids, but having them see the house looking like bugs live here would be as embarrassing as having Will see it is going to be. (Besides that, I can't afford to pay them)



I'd be cleaning the house before the cleaners show up.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I think I'm going to be having a hay fever attack. I have a sort of scratchy throat and a leaky nose. Time for the antihistamine!



Too much house cleaning.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning TFO! (to those like Gillian) Good afternoon or night.


----------



## Jacqui

It is nice to set out on my swing and watch a new day begin. The way the darkness ever so slowly fades. The dew starts to form droplets. Even the birds sound different early in the morning.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning TFO! (to those like Gillian) Good afternoon or night.


Good afternoon Jacqui, and everyone else. It's almost 3.30 pm here.


----------



## mike taylor

I wish I had the time to sit and watch the sun come up . I'm driving to work in the early hours .


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Are you kidding? Because I live alone, and basically just live in my bedroom, the spiders and bugs have more or less taken over the rest of the house. So this a.m. I got out my vacuum cleaner and was going to start vacuuming up the webs, and to do this I have to get down on the floor so I can reach under stuff. I have come to the realization that I'm not lazy after all. I've been putting off this job because it is physically hard for me to get down like that and get back up easily. That's why I do a cursory vacuum and dust job, and don't really get into all the nooks and crannies. This is fine for me, but when I have a house guest, it's quite embarrassing. I'd hire Molly Maids, but having them see the house looking like bugs live here would be as embarrassing as having Will see it is going to be. (Besides that, I can't afford to pay them)




I have been in your house and it looked great to me! I don't think Will will notice or care if you don't scrub the floors. 
I think kitchens and bathrooms are important.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I wish I had the time to sit and watch the sun come up . I'm driving to work in the early hours .



Hey, I use to watch and enjoy sunrises while driving the semi.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I have been in your house and it looked great to me! I don't think Will will notice or care if you don't scrub the floors.
> I think kitchens and bathrooms are important.



That's why I keep the lights out. You can't see into the corners in the dark.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I have been in your house and it looked great to me! I don't think Will will notice or care if you don't scrub the floors.
> I think kitchens and bathrooms are important.



Says a woman whom I bet cleans before company herself.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> What's up!!


Don't ask me!


----------



## Jacqui

Our beautiful clear sky is clouding up.


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian: I'm just curious why you stay there. Do you have friends or relatives in other cities/countries? What keeps you where you are?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Our beautiful clear sky is clouding up.



Stands to reason, right?


----------



## Jacqui

It is amazing how fast times goes by, when your sitting out on a swing, covered with a sleeping bag, watching the world go by...


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Stands to reason, right?



Not like it is going to get warm anyhow. Might as well be wet with the chilly part.


----------



## Jacqui

I heard that a semi truck will be pulling up at in front tomorrow night.  Won't be there for long.


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> I think kitchens and bathrooms are important.



So I'm like 1/3 to start with.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> I just want to say I hate math!!!
> My 6th grader's math is beyond my little math pea brain!! His work isn't difficult, I just can't help him! Ugh!
> We were up until 11pm last night.
> My husband is out of town so he wasn't able to help.


Hi Kathy. Am still waiting for you to post the  mathematics  issue; hoping you have been able to solve it.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Hey, I use to watch and enjoy sunrises while driving the semi.



It doesn't matter where you're at, how flat and plain the landscape is, sunrises & sets still look amazing.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> It doesn't matter where you're at, how flat and plain the landscape is, sunrises & sets still look amazing.



So very very true. They are the best times of day. Actually the flatter plainer places seem to have the best ones (in my mind).


----------



## Gillian M

Hello.Hope you ladies and gentlemen like this:


----------



## Gillian M

And here's another one:


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It is amazing how fast times goes by, when your sitting out on a swing, covered with a sleeping bag, watching the world go by...



This is one of my most fun pastimes. I'm a great waster of time.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I heard that a semi truck will be pulling up at in front tomorrow night.  Won't be there for long.



Well, move the cars/trucks away from the curb, bake a cake and cook a lasagna!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> So I'm like 1/3 to start with.



You've got the bathroom done? Because last I heard you still don't have a stove in the kitchen.


----------



## Yvonne G

Please tell me how this can happen. No one uses the Crystal Shining Bathroom. I go in there once a week and flush the toilet, that's the extent of its use. So how does this happen:




This crack is on the front edge tile to the right of the sink. And I don't have any left over tiles from the project, so I don't know if it can be matched.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Darn! It's a pretty bathroom too! Maybe temperature swings???...no idea.


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> Darn! It's a pretty bathroom too! Maybe temperature swings???...no idea.



You may be onto something there. I keep the door closed, so it gets hot in the summer and cold in the winter in there. @jaizei ??


----------



## Prairie Mom

The pretty sunset/sunrise talk and photos made me think about one of my favorite things. I LOVE when you can see the sun rays shining through clouds, particularly after a storm. Here's a pretty good example from a last visit to Germany...


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Kathy. Am still waiting for you to post the  mathematics  issue; hoping you have been able to solve it.


 Gillian we moved on and my husband face timed him from New York. 
But as soon as we get stuck again I will post a pick of the page for you! 
Especially when my husband goes to China in a few weeks. 

Kathy


----------



## Prairie Mom

The next few days are going to get busy for me, so I need to get up and be productive But before I do, here's a quote that made me giggle...

"I may not be perfect, but parts of me are Excellent" -- ha ha! This is my new anthem.


----------



## Momof4

@Gillian Moore
Here's one for you!


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> And here's another one:



Pretty, both of them! Did you take them?


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> This is one of my most fun pastimes. I'm a great waster of time.



Me too!


----------



## Yvonne G

I have always loved the sky. I especially love sunsets. The eastern portion of my property is all trees, so I seldom see a pretty sunrise, but the western side is open to the sky.

@Prairie Mom : I have a similar 'like' as yours. Instead of enjoying the sun's rays shining through the clouds, I really enjoy seeing patches of rain off in the distance.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I have always loved the sky. I especially love sunsets. The eastern portion of my property is all trees, so I seldom see a pretty sunrise, but the western side is open to the sky.
> 
> @Prairie Mom : I have a similar 'like' as yours. Instead of enjoying the sun's rays shining through the clouds, I really enjoy seeing patches of rain off in the distance.


YES! That is beautiful too. ahhhh...all these pretty images flowing through my mind...


----------



## Prairie Mom

okay...I'm really off Have a great day everyone!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> You've got the bathroom done? Because last I heard you still don't have a stove in the kitchen.



Nah, the bathroom I haven't started on.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Prairie Mom said:


> I LOVE when you can see the sun rays shining through clouds, particularly BEFORE a storm.
> View attachment 150584






I too like catching rain bands before the storm.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I have been in your house and it looked great to me!
> .



That's because I didn't turn on the lights. Here's what you saw of my living room:




(If you look closely, you can see a big spider web behind the table, right side.)

But if I were to pull the curtain away and take a look behind it:




SPIDERS AND BUGS!!!!!! (what a lazy housekeeper!)


----------



## Yvonne G

This is my sky today, looking west:




And the sun in the sky:




It's an overcast, dreary day, however the temperature is quite pleasant!


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



And a very pleasant "Good Morning" to you my Arizona friend!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I've got a half hour before I have to feed Misty her lunch, and that picture of my living room window made me ashamed of myself, so I'm off to grab the fleece dusting wand and do some damage to some webs!! 

later..........


----------



## Gillian M

Prairie Mom said:


> Darn! It's a pretty bathroom too! Maybe temperature swings???...no idea.


Yes, it's temperature; particularly when it is unstable.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Pretty, both of them! Did you take them?


Oh no. I wish I were such a good photographer.


----------



## Gillian M

Prairie Mom said:


> The pretty sunset/sunrise talk and photos made me think about one of my favorite things. I LOVE when you can see the sun rays shining through clouds, particularly after a storm. Here's a pretty good example from a last visit to Germany...
> View attachment 150584


Wonderful view!


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> You may be onto something there. I keep the door closed, so it gets hot in the summer and cold in the winter in there. @jaizei ??


That's what causes the cracks.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Gillian we moved on and my husband face timed him from New York.
> But as soon as we get stuck again I will post a pick of the page for you!
> Especially when my husband goes to China in a few weeks.
> 
> Kathy


Hi Kathy. Terribly sorry to have disturbed you.


----------



## Gillian M

Prairie Mom said:


> The next few days are going to get busy for me, so I need to get up and be productive But before I do, here's a quote that made me giggle...
> 
> "I may not be perfect, but parts of me are Excellent" -- ha ha! This is my new anthem.


Hi.That made me laugh as well.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, move the cars/trucks away from the curb, bake a cake and cook a lasagna!



Neither Jeff nor I really like cake, so no to that. Jeff and I both would have eaten no doubt by then, otherwise Mexican! The car is already back behind the sulcatas and I am still using the puckup.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 150586


Good evening Kathy. Thanks the post, which reminds me of mathematics during school days.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You've got the bathroom done? Because last I heard you still don't have a stove in the kitchen.



Easier to clean without a stove.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Please tell me how this can happen. No one uses the Crystal Shining Bathroom. I go in there once a week and flush the toilet, that's the extent of its use. So how does this happen:
> 
> View attachment 150573
> View attachment 150574
> 
> This crack is on the front edge tile to the right of the sink. And I don't have any left over tiles from the project, so I don't know if it can be matched.



Vibrations and the house settling?


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> The pretty sunset/sunrise talk and photos made me think about one of my favorite things. I LOVE when you can see the sun rays shining through clouds, particularly after a storm. Here's a pretty good example from a last visit to Germany...
> View attachment 150584



Very neat!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I have always loved the sky. I especially love sunsets. The eastern portion of my property is all trees, so I seldom see a pretty sunrise, but the western side is open to the sky.
> 
> @Prairie Mom : I have a similar 'like' as yours. Instead of enjoying the sun's rays shining through the clouds, I really enjoy seeing patches of rain off in the distance.



Also nice sights. Don't forget about lightening shows.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> okay...I'm really off Have a great day everyone!



The same to you!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> That's because I didn't turn on the lights. Here's what you saw of my living room:
> 
> View attachment 150592
> 
> 
> (If you look closely, you can see a big spider web behind the table, right side.)
> 
> But if I were to pull the curtain away and take a look behind it:
> 
> View attachment 150593
> 
> 
> SPIDERS AND BUGS!!!!!! (what a lazy housekeeper!)



One idea... do not open the curtains and you will be ok.


----------



## Jacqui

Having a bowl of white chilli for lunch. Yummy for my tummy.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> My feral cats get along with my tortoises with no problems. Of course, I can not imagine life without a dog in it.  We all have to do what works for us.


I had to get rid of "Trouble" because no matter what I did she would knock things off and get a yearling box turtle in her mouth and play with it like a dead mouse or something. So anyway, she's gone. No turtle eating cat here.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> And a very pleasant "Good Morning" to you my Arizona friend!!


Hi Yvonne *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning!


Hi Jacqui *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I had to get rid of "Trouble" because no matter what I did she would knock things off and get a yearling box turtle in her mouth and play with it like a dead mouse or something. So anyway, she's gone. No turtle eating cat here.



There are exceptions to every rule.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jacqui *waves*



Hey Kiddo!


----------



## dmmj

why bother cleaning? It just get dirty again waste of time if you ask me.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> why bother cleaning? It just get dirty again waste of time if you ask me.



That's what I say.


----------



## Jacqui

I got to wondering as I sit here, with all the laws that stop folks from being able to enter your home, even law officers having to have valid reasons... can a city force you to let them put in a filter under your sink and then allow them to change filters as needed? Reasoning being the water being high in nitrates.


----------



## Yvonne G

My gut reaction would be no, they cannot. But if that's what's happening, I suggest you get a legal opinion from someone in your town that you trust.

@Jacqui : Did you receive the private message I sent you this a.m.?


----------



## Yvonne G

I just re-sent it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hello tortoise people!


----------



## Yvonne G

"Hey!"


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> My gut reaction would be no, they cannot. But if that's what's happening, I suggest you get a legal opinion from someone in your town that you trust.
> 
> @Jacqui : Did you receive the private message I sent you this a.m.?



My village is looking at several options. The filter is the cheapest one, but I can see the government in a year deciding that is not enough.

Yes to the other question, I did get it.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hello tortoise people!



Surviving I see


----------



## Jacqui

Adult cats become such kittens with dried leaves blowing across the pavement.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, the cooler weather brings out the kitten in them! I notice appetites have improved too.


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hello tortoise people!


Hi there.Long time no hear. Where have you been for so long? Hope you are well.


----------



## Jacqui

One of my mighty huntresses just caught herself a tasty grasshopper.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> I got to wondering as I sit here, with all the laws that stop folks from being able to enter your home, even law officers having to have valid reasons... can a city force you to let them put in a filter under your sink and then allow them to change filters as needed? Reasoning being the water being high in nitrates.


my first thought is no they may lie to you and say they can tell them to go pound sand


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> My village is looking at several options. The filter is the cheapest one, but I can see the government in a year deciding that is not enough.
> 
> Yes to the other question, I did get it.



The city has access to the turn-off valve at the street. If they want to filter the water or do any kind of testing, tell them to do it beyond your property line.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> The city has access to the turn-off valve at the street. If they want to filter the water or do any kind of testing, tell them to do it beyond your property line.



Personally I think that is where it should be done. Otherwise not all of my water Ius "safe". Not to mention I see it as invasion of my privacy and what if one of my animals bites them?

They have several options they are looking at, this one is just the cheapest one.


----------



## smarch

You know, just a typical weekend


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> The city has access to the turn-off valve at the street. If they want to filter the water or do any kind of testing, tell them to do it beyond your property line.



It is the entire village's problem. Our well is very old and now nitrates are leaking in. The well is cracked with lots of roots invading it.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> You know, just a typical weekend
> View attachment 150634



Umm did you have a date, too?


----------



## Jacqui

My redfoots love me.  I just feed them a bunch of plantain (the fruit).


----------



## dmmj

@smarch was a decision ever reached on your possible move?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> It is the entire village's problem. Our well is very old and now nitrates are leaking in. The well is cracked with lots of roots invading it.


Jacqui, for town folks that don't deal with any water issue other than turning on the tap, I have a love/hate relationship explaining to them what a "bad well" is and why you can't just send an email or make a phone call and it's fixed. With our house setup on a short sale due to dry well issues and we are trying to get by on 2 wells that combined don't equal 3gallons a minute, I feel your pain. One of the two we are on only puts out 3/4 of a gallon during the good months. As usual, folks decide I just need better education and suggest I just need to deepen the well,(quickly shutting up when I mention the good well is better than 500' already) or they casually say just dig a new well. I point out that we're on two producing wells out of a total 9 wells dug, and then they fully understand. We've lived here 7-8 years, and every summer but one the wells suck air and not water. At least each summer the wells comeback but this year may me different, they've never stopped so soon. All grim, but at least we understand it.


----------



## Elohi

The last egg has pipped!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> The last egg has pipped!


You know the rules, pictures or it didn't happen…


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You know the rules, pictures or it didn't happen…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For those wanting it, here is a link to follow that will magically connect you to my"Truck Wreck" photo album. It's open source, which means you're free to post comments about individual photos if you'd like. Please keep in mind that my whole family and many PG rated friends have joined the thread and I'd appreciate the respect due them. PM me after and let me know one way or the other. Of the 20+ pictures, only 4 are of me and I have zero active memory of them taken. 

https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0cJtdOXm0qd0e4


----------



## Elohi

Underbite? Jaw alignment issue?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I see no egg tooth?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I see no egg tooth?


Monica, yes/no?


----------



## Elohi

It has an egg tooth but there seems to be a lower jaw issue. It might be minor, but it's so tiny, it's hard to tell for certain.


----------



## Elohi

Let me see if I can do some zooming in as well as share some other angles.


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Elohi

You can see a little bit of his tongue. ???


----------



## Elohi

Hmm looks strange to me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I see it now. This could be simple genetics gone wrong. Remember you have a 100% hatch rate, likely unheard of in the real world. Remember the sulcata hatchling I had that hatched with no eyes or even eye dents. It seemed as if it was doing fine. Fed fine, though not as well as its siblings and eventually passed away on its own. Not trying to bring you down at all, just reminding. And I know the type of mom you are; it won't be luckier.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I see it now. This could be simple genetics gone wrong. Remember you have a 100% hatch rate, likely unheard of in the real world. Remember the sulcata hatchling I had that hatched with no eyes or even eye dents. It seemed as if it was doing fine. Fed fine, though not as well as its siblings and eventually passed away on its own. Not trying to bring you down at all, just reminding. And I know the type of mom you are; it won't be luckier.


I didn't realize she passed. My memory kind of sucks sometimes so I may have read it at some point and it didn't stick. I know these things happen but I sure hope it's minor and it does ok. Losing one will be a big kick in the heart, even if it's a weak genetics baby with less of a chance.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I find the final picture with his young out the corner to be adorable. You could pick a good, politically incorrect name for this little one. You could name it Cowboy Ken from as well as my brain isn't functioning properly as of lately.


----------



## Elohi

It took him A LOT longer to open his eyes than any of the others. I've been concerned about this one even before it pipped, since it was a slow baker.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You could pick a good, politically incorrect name for this little one.


I named mine Helen. I figured no ears, no eyes… here's the picture I posted when Helen passed away

here is Helens picture close up,


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

From my memory mine was " a slow cooker" as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> View attachment 150654
> 
> View attachment 150655
> 
> View attachment 150656


Poor little thing, but still adorable...
Really hoping for the best for the sweetie-pie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I named mine Helen. I figured no ears, no eyes… here's the picture I posted when Helen passed away
> View attachment 150669
> here is Helens picture close up,
> View attachment 150670


And bless Helen, too.
So sad.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A friend whom had traded her heart with Helens actually cried when I told her.


----------



## Elohi

Aww poor little Helen.


----------



## Elohi

The rest of the clutch is growing like crazy. The first 7 are 3 weeks old now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> The rest of the clutch is growing like crazy.
> View attachment 150673
> 
> View attachment 150674
> 
> View attachment 150675


They seem much bigger!!!!
But still as pretty.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Very adorable to me.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Umm did you have a date, too?


No date, but I made a new best friend.


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> @smarch was a decision ever reached on your possible move?


I forget, this whole past week plus has been a blur, I'm assuming I mentioned my wanting to move to Killington?
I still want to but financially right now Franklin and I have to stay put, I could get a job up there but can't afford a home. I'm going to wait, you can get a decent house with decent acres up there for prices in the $100,000s so I'm going to stay here until I can afford a full house and move up there then. 
Oh and I have a job interview down here tomorrow for a bank (I have no life plans right now I just NEED a job with hours for my debts).


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I forget, this whole past week plus has been a blur, I'm assuming I mentioned my wanting to move to Killington?
> I still want to but financially right now Franklin and I have to stay put, I could get a job up there but can't afford a home. I'm going to wait, you can get a decent house with decent acres up there for prices in the $100,000s so I'm going to stay here until I can afford a full house and move up there then.
> Oh and I have a job interview down here tomorrow for a bank (I have no life plans right now I just NEED a job with hours for my debts).



Good luck on the interview!


----------



## Elohi

I keep getting up to check on the little hatchling. He's sleeping. I suspicion I'll be checking on him a lot tonight.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Good luck on the interview!


I'll update when I'm done with it. I should be nervous... Especially almost 3 weeks off my anxiety medication... But nothing seems to really make me anxious lately.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I'll update when I'm done with it. I should be nervous... Especially almost 3 weeks off my anxiety medication... But nothing seems to really make me anxious lately.



That sounds positive.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> It took him A LOT longer to open his eyes than any of the others. I've been concerned about this one even before it pipped, since it was a slow baker.



Good luck with the little guy, hopefully he will grow big and healthy!


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Underbite? Jaw alignment issue?
> View attachment 150643



It might be a type of cleft palate.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man...I'm left hanging on a cliff hanger that has no prospects of anyone catching me and pulling me up.

I've been watching old TV shows on Amazon Prime. The latest one I've been watching is The Glades. It was sort of interesting, with kind of bad acting and a bit corny, but I liked it. So they only were on for 4 seasons and tonight I watched the final episode of the last season. The stars were supposed to be getting married, and at the last minute, while the groom was at the new house spreading rose petals for after the wedding, someone sneaks in the back door and shoots him. End of episode. End of series. I feel so unfulfilled.


----------



## Yvonne G

...but I just read that the star has a new show called "Satisfacton" so I guess I could look for that one and get fulfilled.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning Jacqui ! Reptile show in Conroe Texas this weekend anyone going ?


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man...I'm left hanging on a cliff hanger that has no prospects of anyone catching me and pulling me up.
> 
> I've been watching old TV shows on Amazon Prime. The latest one I've been watching is The Glades. It was sort of interesting, with kind of bad acting and a bit corny, but I liked it. So they only were on for 4 seasons and tonight I watched the final episode of the last season. The stars were supposed to be getting married, and at the last minute, while the groom was at the new house spreading rose petals for after the wedding, someone sneaks in the back door and shoots him. End of episode. End of series. I feel so unfulfilled.


Yeah that's how the S.O.A ended . Jack ran is bike into a truck and killed himself .


----------



## Yvonne G

Sons of anarchy? i didn't watch that one. Any good?


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> It might be a type of cleft palate.


He's out of his egg this morning but just before he finally walked out, I took some video and took some still from the video of his mouth. 











What is that in his mouth I wonder?


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> He's out of his egg this morning but just before he finally walked out, I took some video and took some still from the video of his mouth.
> View attachment 150713
> 
> View attachment 150714
> 
> View attachment 150715
> 
> View attachment 150716
> 
> View attachment 150717
> 
> 
> What is that in his mouth I wonder?



That is normal. All tortoises have it. It is a hard, horny plate that helps them bite off their food.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Morning Jacqui ! Reptile show in Conroe Texas this weekend anyone going ?



There is one Sunday in Omaha, NE


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> That is normal. All tortoises have it. It is a hard, horny plate that helps them bite off their food.


I knew they had that but his seems to protrude more in that one spot. Hopefully he's alright and just has an underbite.


----------



## Elohi

Ah he's cute!


----------



## bouaboua

Good to be home. Good Morning.


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Good to be home. Good Morning.


Well hello Steven!


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Well hello Steven!


Hello my Lady.

Good to be home and have better access of the forum.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good to be home. Good Morning.



Yea! Steven made it home in one piece!!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Yea! Steven made it home in one piece!!


Yes. By God's grace. 

Had a good night sleep last night and get rain a little bit in San Jose. Very good. Things are doing well at home also.

We will have the solar system putting in in next week. And CCTV system to put in. Good to be busy at home.


----------



## Yvonne G

What??? I was outside this a.m. and there were drops of water falling from the sky. I checked it out, but didn't see any birds or planes overhead. I wonder what that could have been?

Another grey and gloomy day here. I checked out all the tortoises, cleaned up poop and gave fresh water, then I came in and washed the kitchen floor. All I have left to do now is a cursory dust and vacuum job. Will will be under strict orders to NOT look anyplace behind furniture or drapes. "Cursory" means exactly that. What you can see, and not delving into hard core cleaning.

The Underground Service Alert people came out this a.m. and located my buried phone line. He was unable to find the electric line to the garage, so Will has to be very careful digging Saturday. Hopefully it will be down 24" and we'll miss it entirely. We're only going 18".


----------



## Yvonne G

CCTV? So you'll be able to check on your house and tortoises even when you're in China?


----------



## bouaboua

Yes. That is the idea.


----------



## bouaboua

Crime rate are high nowadays in the San Jose south bay area. Better be safe and a piece of mind.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Ah he's cute!
> View attachment 150737
> 
> View attachment 150739



Of the bunch, he is the one I would take.


----------



## Jacqui

The Sun is shining, but it feels a tad cool (60 something), but the tortoises are out grazing making the most of it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi friends


----------



## Elohi

It's still plenty warm here.


----------



## tortdad

So what's everyone doing this evening


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Sons of anarchy? i didn't watch that one. Any good?


Yes if you like action .


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> So what's everyone doing this evening


Sleeping


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Yes if you like action .


I was pretty disappointed in the ending though..


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> It's still plenty warm here.
> View attachment 150747




I'm guessing you're roll'n in a Honda


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi friends



*gives a huge wave*


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> So what's everyone doing this evening



Sleeping in a semi....


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Sleeping



Me too, after supper, Wal-Mart and bringing in a couple of tortoises.


----------



## dmmj

another school shooting. It's sad it almost seems common place now. no shock. outrage they just like to play the blame game


----------



## Elohi

Momof4 said:


> I'm guessing you're roll'n in a Honda


Indeed. I love my Honda.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *gives a huge wave*


*big wave back*


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> So what's everyone doing this evening



Working hard at not working.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> another school shooting. It's sad it almost seems common place now. no shock. outrage they just like to play the blame game



This one got a bunch of folks.


----------



## Elohi

D'oh! I forgot to make my calendar submission.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> D'oh! I forgot to make my calendar submission.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> I'm guessing you're roll'n in a Honda



Me too! I just got mine about a month ago!!


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> D'oh! I forgot to make my calendar submission.




Oh no!! You had some nice pics too!!


----------



## Momof4

We have the air show this weekend and I love watching them practice over my house! 
Except when the refuel! I pray that the hose doesn't spill over my home! 
Love the roar of those jets!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 150753



*chuckles* love it!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## jaizei

So many inappropriate comments


----------



## Elohi

Squee!!
The new baby next to the first to hatch. Baby 9 next to baby 1. 
25 days apart. 



New baby next to the third to hatch. Third to hatch is one of my favorites. 



New baby (ninth) next to the eighth baby to hatch. 9 days apart.


----------



## dmmj

have we seriously devolved as a society where we have to teach high school boys that no means no and yes means yes? I'm speechless I don't know what to say


----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei

More importantly


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Jacqui said:


> Are your flowers going to be sunflowers?



Yep, sunflowers and birch for this outdoor Alaskan-girl. I love polar bears annnd tortoises 

No camo for the groom though, although my dad may wear a camo tie or something.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Squee!!
> The new baby next to the first to hatch. Baby 9 next to baby 1.
> 25 days apart.
> View attachment 150756
> 
> 
> New baby next to the third to hatch. Third to hatch is one of my favorites.
> View attachment 150757
> 
> 
> New baby (ninth) next to the eighth baby to hatch. 9 days apart.
> View attachment 150763



8 and 9 are just outstandingly beautiful in my opinion.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Yep, sunflowers and birch for this outdoor Alaskan-girl. I love polar bears annnd tortoises
> 
> No camo for the groom though, although my dad may wear a camo tie or something.



That sounds really neat.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Elohi

I have a headache again. I think the medicine my rheumatologist put me on is giving me headaches. I've had one everyday for a while.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I have a headache again. I think the medicine my rheumatologist put me on is giving me headaches. I've had one everyday for a while.


Have you made the Dr. aware of this?


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> I have a headache again. I think the medicine my rheumatologist put me on is giving me headaches. I've had one everyday for a while.




Have you ever had a nerve blocking test? I know someone who did last week and she had immediate relief so she's going in soon to have her nerve blocked. I can't remember the name of the procedure.
She suffered for years and tried every diet the Dr's put her on. 
Gluten free etc. 
Just a thought.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Squee!!
> The new baby next to the first to hatch. Baby 9 next to baby 1.
> 25 days apart.
> View attachment 150756
> 
> 
> New baby next to the third to hatch. Third to hatch is one of my favorites.
> View attachment 150757
> 
> 
> New baby (ninth) next to the eighth baby to hatch. 9 days apart.
> View attachment 150763




They are stunning!!


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> You know, just a typical weekend
> View attachment 150634


Hi there! Where have you been for so long? Hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Elohi said:


> View attachment 150654
> 
> View attachment 150655
> 
> View attachment 150656


So cute! GOD bless.


----------



## Gillian M

Elohi said:


> The rest of the clutch is growing like crazy. The first 7 are 3 weeks old now.
> View attachment 150673
> 
> View attachment 150674
> 
> View attachment 150675


Beautiful ! What species is he/she?


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Good to be home. Good Morning.


Good morning Steven, hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

dmmj said:


> another school shooting. It's sad it almost seems common place now. no shock. outrage they just like to play the blame game


Too bad, it really is too bad.


----------



## Gillian M

Elohi said:


> I have a headache again. I think the medicine my rheumatologist put me on is giving me headaches. I've had one everyday for a while.


Sorry to hear that. Could it be stress? Getting enough sleep? I get those headaches when I don't sleep enough at *night*. 

Wishes to get well soooooooooooooooooooon!


----------



## Gillian M

Just wanted to say.........


----------



## smarch

Well that interview yesterday got my hopes up to crap all over them. Apparently halfway through my interview I got one of those generic thanks but no thanks emails... Yeah whatever thanks for wasting my time and gas...
Went home freaked out in a very foul mood but went out for run with my team because I needed to run off the mood (how I healthily cope now) and they're great people. Well I felt so much better after. As you can see in my face in the group picture...


----------



## Elohi

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Elohi

Gillian Moore said:


> Beautiful ! What species is he/she?


Leopards.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Have you made the Dr. aware of this?


Not yet, but they know about some of the other things it causing.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## meech008

Jacqui said:


> Morning!


Morning!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning!! 

Nice day, you all!


----------



## Jacqui

Mom gonna have ribs for lunch.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Mom gonna have ribs for lunch.


Can We come over? My wife will bo the dishes. We bring beer too.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Can We come over? My wife will bo the dishes. We bring beer too.



Actually meet me in Lincoln at Famous Dave's all ya can eat and no dishes. My treat.


----------



## bouaboua

Free beer too?........Honey......hurry ..........our flight are taking off in only 10 minutes. I'm not going to missi all you can eat ribs.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Free beer too?........Honey......hurry ..........our flight are taking off in only 10 minutes. I'm not going to missi all you can eat ribs.



Will even buy the beer. Lol


----------



## Lyn W

Elohi said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> As of yesterday, we no longer have a dog. Our min pin was an adoption and he went back to his foster mom after he tried to attack one of my yearlings.
> I just can't have that kind of extra stress factor of a tortoise hungry dog. He was a really good dog otherwise so if she doesn't keep him, he will easily find a new home. It's really weird not having a dog and I still have a heavy heart about giving him back but my tortoises are my priority. I've never been without a dog so this is new territory and I do feel a void where Dexter has been.
> Someone warned me that I may start having a problem with feral cats taking an interest in the tortoises now that there is no dog to keep them away. I sure hope not.


Sorry it didn't work out, but good job you discovered he's not safe around your torts.
He'll probably find another good home soon.


----------



## Jacqui

I dislike stores that stock empty boxes on their shelves and then when you buy the item, they have to find it. I went to the pet store to get a new UVB bulb. Then they tried to find the bulb once I was at the register. Not in back stock and not in the new unloaded boxes of stuff. No bulb. Called the other location in town and they don't have any either.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> I dislike stores that stock empty boxes on their shelves and then when you buy the item, they have to find it. I went to the pet store to get a new UVB bulb. Then they tried to find the bulb once I was at the register. Not in back stock and not in the new unloaded boxes of stuff. No bulb. Called the other location in town and they don't have any either.


I haven't been to a store that does that unless it's electronics. That would make me mad.


----------



## Jacqui

There should be one in on the next shipment, which comes in on Wednesday. However, it most likely will not be all put out on shelves til Saturday, the manager said. Couldn't believe that part either, but it looked today like the truck had just come ibin and it was there Wednesday actually.


----------



## bouaboua

My wife hand feeding our "little pig".


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> My wife hand feeding our "little pig".
> 
> View attachment 150824
> View attachment 150825
> View attachment 150826


Nice looking tort 
Hi Steven


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Noel. How are you? Happy weekend! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Hello Noel. How are you? Happy weekend! ! !


I'm good  
Happy weekend to you 
How are you?


----------



## bouaboua

I'm well. Not much of jet-leg yet. I hope the jet-leg will take a easy on me.

Solar company will come to install my solar system tomorrow. They will be here early in the morning with about 1/2 day worth of work. After the city and the utility company's inspection in about two week, I will be on solar. 

WOO-HOO! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Dang, somebody got the last of the pavers.  Well atleast I have a start and next fall there will be more on clearance.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> My wife hand feeding our "little pig".
> 
> View attachment 150824
> View attachment 150825
> View attachment 150826



Does he ever miss and bite her?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Does he ever miss and bite her?


No. At least that is what my wife said. I told her be very careful, but she said our little pig know her, he will not bit her. 

I say to her: I hope you never find out.


----------



## jaizei

bouaboua said:


> I'm well. Not much of jet-leg yet. I hope the jet-leg will take a easy on me.
> 
> Solar company will come to install my solar system tomorrow. They will be here early in the morning with about 1/2 day worth of work. After the city and the utility company's inspection in about two week, I will be on solar.
> 
> WOO-HOO! ! !



What type of roof do you have?


----------



## Elohi

I'm bored. Big kids are at their dads, little bitty is playing a math game, and my husband is playing a computer game.


----------



## bouaboua

jaizei said:


> What type of roof do you have?


Composite tile roof. 

I will own the system but the solar company will be responsible for maintenance or roof leak. If I need to change my roof, I will pay $1,500 for the solar company to take away and reinstall the system back.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> I'm bored. Big kids are at their dads, little bitty is playing a math game, and my husband is playing a computer game.


I'm glad you have us here!!

I'm so envy of your leopard hatchling......hahaha!! They are beautiful. Congrats! ! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> No. At least that is what my wife said. I told her be very careful, but she said our little pig know her, he will not bit her.
> 
> I say to her: I hope you never find out.


While she was here, helping to care for me and all the paperwork/phone calling/transporting me stuff, my sister was feeding Stanley my large male sulcata. She came in all concerned that he had bit her finger! Naturally I was concerned and asked her how that could happen, she calmly explained that she just wasn't paying enough attention while he was eating. Then it dawn on me, and I asked, "Were you hand feeding him or what?" She politely responded that of course she was. Sigh. I pointed out that I never hand feed other than going into the tortoise yard with food and leaving a pile when they head over for it. She learned a valuable lesson that day.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> While she was here, helping to care for me and all the paperwork/phone calling/transporting me stuff, my sister was feeding Stanley my large male sulcata. She came in all concerned that he had bit her finger! Naturally I was concerned and asked her how that could happen, she calmly explained that she just wasn't paying enough attention while he was eating. Then it dawn on me, and I asked, "Were you hand feeding him or what?" She politely responded that of course she was. Sigh. I pointed out that I never hand feed other than going into the tortoise yard with food and leaving a pile when they head over for it. She learned a valuable lesson that day.


Good to have a sister like yours. 

I hope the lesson learn, will have her pay more attention in the future not scared her away.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> My wife hand feeding our "little pig".
> 
> View attachment 150824
> View attachment 150825
> View attachment 150826



That is one brave woman. Sulcata bites HURT!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Good to have a sister like yours.


 Steven, this WONDERFUL SISTER of mine came up 3 times from the Sacramento area on her own to help care for her "baby" brother. She is a keeper for sure.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening folks!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Jacqui *waves*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Jacqui good evening you young lady.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Evening folks!


Hi Jacqui! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @Jacqui good evening you young lady.


How are you Ken? 

Miss you. Irene say "HI" too! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> How are you Ken?
> Miss you. Irene say "HI" too! ! !


 I'm okey. Going through the healing process is hard on me at times. If you'd like to see pictures of be happy to send you a link to my photo album that contains 20+ pictures of my totaled truck but only 4 pictures of me while in ER ICU. let me know and I'd be more than happy to.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And just for general purposes, give Irene a hug and make sure she understands how much you love and honor her.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jacqui *waves*



*smiles and waves*


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @Jacqui good evening you young lady.



Howdy Cowboy!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Hi Jacqui! ! !



Evening Steven


----------



## Jacqui

It is chilly out here on my swing tonight. Glad I bought a new sleeping bag to snuggle under.


----------



## Elohi

It's supposed to get down to 60 tonight down here is south Texas.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> It's supposed to get down to 60 tonight down here is south Texas.



That's about our current temp. Suppose to get down to 41.


----------



## Jacqui

Ever notice when the say the night's low will be, it really does not happen until like 5 or 6 am the next day?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Getting rain here. Supposed to get historic catastrophic 12-18" total rainfall just this Saturday/Sunday. My ark is a bit lacking... One female redfoot, one male gerbil, and two neutered male dogs


----------



## leigti

Holy cow that's a bunch of rain. We are in a drought here.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm okey. Going through the healing process is hard on me at times. If you'd like to see pictures of be happy to send you a link to my photo album that contains 20+ pictures of my totaled truck but only 4 pictures of me while in ER ICU. let me know and I'd be more than happy to.


I'm very happy that you are on your way to your recovery. I never saw those photos but knowing you are out of the danger I'm happy. 

We always have you in our prayer. May God always have mercy with us.


----------



## Yvonne G

RosieRedfoot said:


> Getting rain here. Supposed to get historic catastrophic 12-18" total rainfall just this Saturday/Sunday. My ark is a bit lacking... One female redfoot, one male gerbil, and two neutered male dogs



Hope you 'weather the storm' successfully with no damage.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Ever notice when the say the night's low will be, it really does not happen until like 5 or 6 am the next day?


Coldest just before dawn.


----------



## Gillian M

all at 'Pretend Chat' and have a nice week-end.


----------



## bouaboua

Gillian Moore said:


> all at 'Pretend Chat' and have a nice week-end.



I like your "HI". very nice and makes me feel sweet all over.

So I "HI" back to you. Good morning! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO.

Happy weekend everyone! ! !


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> I like your "HI". very nice and makes me feel sweet all over.
> 
> So I "HI" back to you. Good morning! ! ! !


Thank you, appreciate you kind words. And glad you are feeling well.


----------



## bouaboua

Solar installer team will be here to install my system. I will be the first to have a system on the roof. I like to go green.....


----------



## bouaboua

Gillian Moore said:


> Thank you, appreciate you kind words. And glad you are feeling well.


How can you not like it????

That is a such warm and sweet sign. May I copy it?


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> How can you not like it????
> 
> That is a such warm and sweet sign. May I copy it?


Sure!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Thanks. 

This is a good start of this weekend.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So far not that much rain. So we'll probably get it all quickly tonight/overnight. Or not. Hard to say with all these predictions.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Getting rain here. Supposed to get historic catastrophic 12-18" total rainfall just this Saturday/Sunday. My ark is a bit lacking... One female redfoot, one male gerbil, and two neutered male dogs



Hope your ark stays dry.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Coldest just before dawn.



Yes, but those predawn hours should go to the day they fall on, not the night before. Anything between midnight to midnight, shold belong to one day's temperature forecast.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> all at 'Pretend Chat' and have a nice week-end.



Happy afternoon!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## bouaboua

California, still waiting for the first real rain of the season.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Jacqui.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Elohi

Good morning everyone.


----------



## bouaboua

Right on time! ! ! !

The solar team.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Happy afternoon!


Thanks Jacqui, same to you.


----------



## bouaboua

Jump right into action.






Safety first.....I like it.


----------



## Jacqui

They were out bright and early harvesting beans and corn trying to beat the rain coming in later today.


----------



## Jacqui

Steven how long will it take them?


----------



## bouaboua

A team of 5 very hard working young man, efficiently start their work.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Steven how long will it take them?


I have a 8.5 KW, 25 panel system. Will take them little more then 4 hours to complete.

Is this exciting or what?


----------



## bouaboua

Panels are ready to be lifted to my roof.


----------



## bouaboua

First couple panels are up....


----------



## bouaboua

Few of them are up already...


----------



## bouaboua

Connecting power panel are up also.




Few more solar panel also up and connected.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## bouaboua

All 25 panels are up. 




Connecting power meter also complained. 




Now waiting for the city and utility company's inspection. Then I'm on solar. 

My torts will be very happy this winter and my check book.


----------



## Gillian M

Can ANY of you carry your tort like this?!


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> All 25 panels are up.
> 
> View attachment 150908
> 
> 
> Connecting power meter also complained.
> 
> View attachment 150909
> 
> 
> Now waiting for the city and utility company's inspection. Then I'm on solar.
> 
> My torts will be very happy this winter and my check book.



Our utility company has some program were they will install them on our roof but the savings is only like $30 a month and there is a 20 yr contract. I wonder if solar city has better options? Hmm


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Our utility company has some program were they will install them on our roof but the savings is only like $30 a month and there is a 20 yr contract. I wonder if solar city has better options? Hmm


My saving is over $125 a month, this is 1/2 of what I paid average a month. 

You can check with your local Solar City Rep see what they can offer?


----------



## jaizei

bouaboua said:


> Composite tile roof.
> 
> I will own the system but the solar company will be responsible for maintenance or roof leak. If I need to change my roof, I will pay $1,500 for the solar company to take away and reinstall the system back.




Thats one of the reasons I'm waiting on solar; I figure a metal roof would last longer than the panels and I'd have less to worry about. Plus waiting until I replace the roof will give me enough time to learn enough about solar to know type of setup I should go with and what I need.


----------



## jaizei

bouaboua said:


> Connecting power meter also complained.
> 
> View attachment 150909
> 
> 
> Now waiting for the city and utility company's inspection. Then I'm on solar.
> 
> My torts will be very happy this winter and my check book.



Does your meter/panel have some sort of trim piece that goes around it?


----------



## bouaboua

jaizei said:


> Does your meter/panel have some sort of trim piece that goes around it?


What do you mean by trim piece?


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> What do you mean by trim piece?



I think he was actually asking about where you cut out the stucco to put in the new breaker box.


----------



## Yvonne G

Whoo hoo! And Whew!!! William worked his butt off today. He got the trench dug from the house to the new greenhouse, put up the screens in front of the openings on the bottom walls. Placed the new night box in the greenhouse and made a few minor adjustments to it. Planted a few bargain plants inside in the ground. Had lunch at the new Clovis Hofbrau, and last but not least, bought me a big bowl of frozen yogurt with sprinkles!!!! So Monday I'll call the electrician to come and wire it. One of my leopards is digging a nest and he video'd it.

Steven, I see that you got your panels up on the roof! I hope it does what you're expecting. Like you, I bought the smaller system, but didn't notice any difference in my monthly usage, so after a year I had to buy more panels. Now my meter runs backward all summer, however, I use so much electricity during the winter months (for the tortoises) that I still end up having to pay at true up.

Happy Saturday everyone! Cook me some bacon for breakfast tomorrow, will ya? A waffle or two might be nice also.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I think he was actually asking about where you cut out the stucco to put in the new breaker box.


If that is the case.....I need to take more photo for you and hope the photo can provide the answer for your question. 

Please wait till the morning.


----------



## dmmj

I need a hot beer and cold woman........
wait nevermind


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Whoo hoo! And Whew!!! William worked his butt off today. He got the trench dug from the house to the new greenhouse, put up the screens in front of the openings on the bottom walls. Placed the new night box in the greenhouse and made a few minor adjustments to it. Planted a few bargain plants inside in the ground. Had lunch at the new Clovis Hofbrau, and last but not least, bought me a big bowl of frozen yogurt with sprinkles!!!! So Monday I'll call the electrician to come and wire it. One of my leopards is digging a nest and he video'd it.
> 
> Steven, I see that you got your panels up on the roof! I hope it does what you're expecting. Like you, I bought the smaller system, but didn't notice any difference in my monthly usage, so after a year I had to buy more panels. Now my meter runs backward all summer, however, I use so much electricity during the winter months (for the tortoises) that I still end up having to pay at true up.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone! Cook me some bacon for breakfast tomorrow, will ya? A waffle or two might be nice also.


Way to go Will. You are a very nice guy. That may also explain why he is not answer the e-mail I sent last light because he is driving to your place in the morning.

Enjoy your bacon in the morning Yvonne, do share a photo with cowboy Ken.


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> I need a hot beer and cold woman........
> wait nevermind



Wait.....I think...I...got...it!

Wait...


----------



## Yvonne G

I'll take pictures tomorrow.

(And unless YOU or Irene are cooking me bacon and waffles, I won't be enjoying that, thank you very much.


----------



## bouaboua

Nope......None sweet, Old fashioned oatmeal, and black coffee. 

My standard issue breakfast everyday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm almost tired here and thinking of heading off for bed. Buuuuttt, in a different thread, I put the challenge out to all if they could, without looking on the Internet Machine tell us all who Dr. Hari Seldon is and maybe a little background information about him. As of maybe a week, I've gotten zero response from anyone so I figured maybe here someone may know. Remember, I don't want Internet Machine stuff here. Maybe brain stuff. Asking friends or relatives is fine, just give credit where due…


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm almost tired here and thinking of heading off for bed. Buuuuttt, in a different thread, I put the challenge out to all if they could, without looking on the Internet Machine tell us all who Dr. Hari Seldon is and maybe a little background information about him. As of maybe a week, I've gotten zero response from anyone so I figured maybe here someone may know. Remember, I don't want Internet Machine stuff here. Maybe brain stuff. Asking friends or relatives is fine, just give credit where due…


My husband knew but I didn't.


----------



## dmmj

scientist say people die within 6 months before or 6 months after their birthday pretty scary huh?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> scientist say people die within 6 months before or 6 months after their birthday pretty scary huh?


Same holds true for Valentine's Day!


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## bouaboua

Happy Sunday for sure.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


>



Good afternoon to you.


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning TFO.


----------



## jaizei

bouaboua said:


> If that is the case.....I need to take more photo for you and hope the photo can provide the answer for your question.
> 
> Please wait till the morning.




Yes, I was asking about the area around the panel where the lath is exposed. With electrical panels you typically have 2 mounting options: (on the) surface or flush (in the wall). Your box is recessed into the wall (flush mounted) but the box itself looks like a surface mount box. Flush mount boxes have either an oversized cover or trim that covers up the gap between the box and the wall.


----------



## bouaboua

jaizei said:


> Yes, I was asking about the area around the panel where the lath is exposed. With electrical panels you typically have 2 mounting options: (on the) surface or flush (in the wall). Your box is recessed into the wall (flush mounted) but the box itself looks like a surface mount box. Flush mount boxes have either an oversized cover or trim that covers up the gap between the box and the wall.


As I know, this part around the electrical panel are not completed, need to be have edge open like that because waiting for the city's inspection. That is reguired by the city building Dept. They will sealed back afterward. 

This is in the wall panel.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everyone! 

I kept waking up throughout the night thinking I hear thunder. But I live on a busy street, and my sleepy mind told me it was just traffic noise. But, lo and behold, when I took Misty out this a.m. it rained! So thunder afterall. Naturally, because I have piles of fresh dirt alongside my open trench, and all my garden tools and measuring tape, hammer and other tools, still sitting outside because we were going to use them again today, it rained! Of course, huh?

Here's wishing all you early morning chatters a happy Sunday. Kick back and enjoy your day off.


----------



## Momof4

We have rain here in San Diego!!!
Love it!!! 
Now it's time to clean the garage! 
Poor torts won't get out today


----------



## dmmj

rain rain go away come back another day


----------



## dmmj

let's see if that works as well as it did last time when I said it


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> let's see if that works as well as it did last time when I said it



Naked rain dance is like a multiplier that increases effectiveness.


----------



## Jacqui

It is a sunny day here.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Naked rain dance is like a multiplier that increases effectiveness.


if I did a naked rain dance it might stop raining all over the world. take that however you want to take it


----------



## Elohi

Good afternoon.


----------



## dmmj

I need help with a quote guys and girls. I saw it was on Facebook and I love it but I can't remember it or find it again. it starts out with the term my woman does not imply ownership it talks about how you're choosing that person to be yours it was really nice but I can't find it I've done web search after web search for nothing. if anybody knows of it let me know please thank you very much and good luck this tape will self destruct in 5 seconds (BOOM)


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good afternoon to you.


Good evening Jacqui.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I need help with a quote guys and girls. I saw it was on Facebook and I love it but I can't remember it or find it again. it starts out with the term my woman does not imply ownership it talks about how you're choosing that person to be yours it was really nice but I can't find it I've done web search after web search for nothing. if anybody knows of it let me know please thank you very much and good luck this tape will self destruct in 5 seconds (BOOM)


----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei

And obviously I choose the least pretty version. This one's better


----------



## Yvonne G

I knew if anyone could find it for you, David, Cameron could.


----------



## Yvonne G

Will is now on his way home, and it is a bit of a sad day for me. He took the Manouria emys phayrei tortoises home with him. I still have the emys emys, but the phayrei were favorites of mine. So I kept this year's baby.

Here's a picture of what he did for me this week-end:




Tomorrow I'll call the electrician and get the wire installed and hooked up. Then there's a big backfill job in my future!

William also planted my Madagascar tree in the new greenhouse. It had gotten so big and so heavy that I couldn't move it around anymore. So now it's planted in the ground.




He took all the babies except for the desert tortoise and Texas tortoise babies. (Well, and the little Manouria) It's going to seem strange not having all those babies to feed. Plus, with the two large Manouria gone, my feed bill will be considerably lower.

Now I can concentrate all my time on bringing the plants in before the first frost.

Oh, I forgot to mention the night box. In the second picture, disregard the blue tarp. I had that hanging across the ceiling to help shade the greenhouse a bit. The night box William built is at the back of the greenhouse. It's quite nice, and contains three infra red heat panels. It's very well-insulated. I doubt they will be able to use it in the summer, but for winter it's going to be great!\

William also put handles on the roof panels so I can reach them to prop them open in the heat of the day. It's so handy having a tortoise person around. I may consider moving house to SoCal just be be nearer to him.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Will is now on his way home, and it is a bit of a sad day for me. He took the Manouria emys phayrei tortoises home with him. I still have the emys emys, but the phayrei were favorites of mine. So I kept this year's baby.
> 
> Here's a picture of what he did for me this week-end:
> 
> View attachment 151014
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll call the electrician and get the wire installed and hooked up. Then there's a big backfill job in my future!
> 
> William also planted my Madagascar tree in the new greenhouse. It had gotten so big and so heavy that I couldn't move it around anymore. So now it's planted in the ground.
> 
> View attachment 151015
> 
> 
> He took all the babies except for the desert tortoise and Texas tortoise babies. (Well, and the little Manouria) It's going to seem strange not having all those babies to feed. Plus, with the two large Manouria gone, my feed bill will be considerably lower.
> 
> Now I can concentrate all my time on bringing the plants in before the first frost.
> 
> Oh, I forgot to mention the night box. In the second picture, disregard the blue tarp. I had that hanging across the ceiling to help shade the greenhouse a bit. The night box William build is at the back of the greenhouse. It's quite nice, and contains three infra red heat panels. It's very well-insulated. I doubt they will be able to use it in the summer, but for winter it's going to be great!\
> 
> William also put handles on the roof panels so I can reach them to prop them open in the heat of the day. It's so handy having a tortoise person around. I may consider moving house to SoCal just be be nearer to him.



If you're moving you might as well come to texas.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> And obviously I choose the least pretty version. This one's better
> 
> View attachment 151009


just in case no one's told you you're simply amazing at this stuff thank you very much


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> If you're moving you might as well come to texas.



Would you be my tortoise helper? And does it freeze where you live?


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Will is now on his way home, and it is a bit of a sad day for me. He took the Manouria emys phayrei tortoises home with him. I still have the emys emys, but the phayrei were favorites of mine. So I kept this year's baby.
> 
> Here's a picture of what he did for me this week-end:
> 
> View attachment 151014
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll call the electrician and get the wire installed and hooked up. Then there's a big backfill job in my future!
> 
> William also planted my Madagascar tree in the new greenhouse. It had gotten so big and so heavy that I couldn't move it around anymore. So now it's planted in the ground.
> 
> View attachment 151015
> 
> 
> He took all the babies except for the desert tortoise and Texas tortoise babies. (Well, and the little Manouria) It's going to seem strange not having all those babies to feed. Plus, with the two large Manouria gone, my feed bill will be considerably lower.
> 
> Now I can concentrate all my time on bringing the plants in before the first frost.
> 
> Oh, I forgot to mention the night box. In the second picture, disregard the blue tarp. I had that hanging across the ceiling to help shade the greenhouse a bit. The night box William build is at the back of the greenhouse. It's quite nice, and contains three infra red heat panels. It's very well-insulated. I doubt they will be able to use it in the summer, but for winter it's going to be great!\
> 
> William also put handles on the roof panels so I can reach them to prop them open in the heat of the day. It's so handy having a tortoise person around. I may consider moving house to SoCal just be be nearer to him.


Southern California is very nice


----------



## Momof4

A lot more people could help you if you moved to So Cal. That would be awesome!!!


----------



## dmmj

fair warning yvonne if you were closer I might be there every weekend


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> fair warning yvonne if you were closer I might be there every weekend


As would I, Yvonne. Though uncomfortable with the idea of you cleaning house simply do to me stopping by, I'd give no fair warning.


----------



## Jacqui

Yeah, but with TX, I could come for a visit.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Yeah, but with TX, I could come for a visit.


it's all about YOU isn't it?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> it's all about YOU isn't it?



Well of course!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it's something to think about. I'd have to be able to sell my house and buy one using the same amount of money, and the taxes, etc. would have to be comparable to what I'm paying now. I'm not totally turned off by the idea, and if a situation arose that was doable, I'd give it serious consideration.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> just in case no one's told you you're simply amazing at this stuff thank you very much



Yes he is! I'd like to know how he does it.


----------



## Jacqui

I had W. cheese soup for supper. So good.


----------



## smarch

Today I went out with my friend who also very much likes Halloween. Well one thing lead to another and she bought me a cheap fake mustache because I said I'd totally just casually wear it for the drive home... Well on the ride we forgot I had it on and she asked to stop at McDonald's...and we ordered went through the drive thru and remembered I had it on...I wanted to casually walk into my house in it after so I couldn't take it off, long story short I left quite a story for the worker to remember.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> long story short I left quite a story for the worker to remember.
> View attachment 151064


 Of course you did. Your natural hair color of your hair on your head doesn't come close to matching your mustache hair!


----------



## dmmj

smarch said:


> Today I went out with my friend who also very much likes Halloween. Well one thing lead to another and she bought me a cheap fake mustache because I said I'd totally just casually wear it for the drive home... Well on the ride we forgot I had it on and she asked to stop at McDonald's...and we ordered went through the drive thru and remembered I had it on...I wanted to casually walk into my house in it after so I couldn't take it off, long story short I left quite a story for the worker to remember.
> View attachment 151064


Love it


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I had W. cheese soup for supper. So good.



What does the W stand for? I've never had cheese soup, but it really doesn't sound very appetizing. I ate a half a box of Coffee Nips...does that count for anything?

Tomorrow I'm going to clean out the bigger Manourias yard now that they're gone, and get it ready to move the smaller Manouria over into it, the emys emys. That frees up a side of their shed that's closer to the RF yard. Then I'll clean up the emys emys side of the shed and fix it so the RFs can go in there for the winter. The shed is divided in half inside, so the tortoise wouldn't have contact with each other. I usually have to bring the RFs up to the car port for the winter and they stay in cinderblock housing. This will be so much better! 

Another thing I have to do tomorrow is go around the property and find all the tools Will and I used and gather them up and put them away. Most of them are in the wheelbarrow, but I have a very bad habit of just putting a tool down when I'm finished with it.

'Night all. Pleasant dreams!


----------



## Jacqui

Wisconsin cheese soup. If made right, it is very good.


----------



## Jacqui

New day starting here. Hope it is a good one for you, especially for Mike who hates Mondays.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Today I went out with my friend who also very much likes Halloween. Well one thing lead to another and she bought me a cheap fake mustache because I said I'd totally just casually wear it for the drive home... Well on the ride we forgot I had it on and she asked to stop at McDonald's...and we ordered went through the drive thru and remembered I had it on...I wanted to casually walk into my house in it after so I couldn't take it off, long story short I left quite a story for the worker to remember.
> View attachment 151064



You look good in one


----------



## mike taylor

The housing market in Texas is way cheaper than California Yvonne . You could buy twice the house in Texas . Good morning TFO.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So just popping in to let everyone know I'm safe and still have power. Stocked up on food/water but work (with animals) is under water partially without power so it's going to be a while until we can get out there. Not to mention basically every road is closed. In case anyone has looked at the news or weather channels I'm located in SC near Columbia and yes, it's pretty bad around here but we're on high ground and ourselves and our neighbors are fine.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It's mind boggling


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> The housing market in Texas is way cheaper than California Yvonne . You could buy twice the house in Texas . Good morning TFO.



And if I moved closer to DFW I'd be close to my son and grand daughter!


----------



## Yvonne G

RosieRedfoot said:


> So just popping in to let everyone know I'm safe and still have power. Stocked up on food/water but work (with animals) is under water partially without power so it's going to be a while until we can get out there. Not to mention basically every road is closed. In case anyone has looked at the news or weather channels I'm located in SC near Columbia and yes, it's pretty bad around here but we're on high ground and ourselves and our neighbors are fine.



Oh my! It's really too bad some of that couldn't have found its way to the western portion of the U.S.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

California is welcome to any rain it wants!


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> View attachment 151108
> 
> 
> View attachment 151109
> 
> 
> View attachment 151110
> 
> 
> It's mind boggling



Sorry your getting the water, but a small mean part of me is relieved it is not happening here again.


----------



## Jacqui

I am having a peanutbutter cup for breakfast, anybody else want one?​


----------



## Jacqui

Mike did you go to the reptile show?


----------



## Momof4

RosieRedfoot said:


> View attachment 151108
> 
> 
> View attachment 151109
> 
> 
> View attachment 151110
> 
> 
> It's mind boggling



I just saw the devastation on the news! So sad! Glad your safe!!


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Wisconsin cheese soup. If made right, it is very good.


is that not true of just about everything ?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Guess we've gotten more rain in 3 days than Southern California got in the last 3 years... 

Last I heard the animals at work are not drowned, so that's good. Just depends when we can get back out there and if it's before they run out of food/water.


----------



## dmmj

the first thing they say that an addict says is to deny that they are an addict . okay I'm not an addict....... ah crap


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> And if I moved closer to DFW I'd be close to my son and grand daughter!


Don't you taking my Yvonne away from California Mike Taylor!! ! ! !How dare you! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Good afternoon TFO.


----------



## bouaboua

smarch said:


> Today I went out with my friend who also very much likes Halloween. Well one thing lead to another and she bought me a cheap fake mustache because I said I'd totally just casually wear it for the drive home... Well on the ride we forgot I had it on and she asked to stop at McDonald's...and we ordered went through the drive thru and remembered I had it on...I wanted to casually walk into my house in it after so I couldn't take it off, long story short I left quite a story for the worker to remember.
> View attachment 151064


Looks so natural on you...


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Of course you did. Your natural hair color of your hair on your head doesn't come close to matching your mustache hair!


I actually plan to look into getting a good costume mustache to match my hair for interesting shenanigans because I'm that cool lol.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> You look good in one


I've actually had mustache envy for years, keep trying to grow one but never works haha.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I am having a peanutbutter cop for breakfast, anybody else want one?​


OMG we had the same breakfast!


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> Looks so natural on you...


I handed him the money and just burst out laughing, he looked at me without missing a beat "nice 'stash"


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> And if I moved closer to DFW I'd be close to my son and grand daughter!


You'd be close to Kelly also.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Don't you taking my Yvonne away from California Mike Taylor!! ! ! !How dare you! ! ! ! !



It is time to share her with the rest of us.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> It is time to share her with the rest of us.


Not a chance ..........never.....ever.....!

But you are more than welcome to come over to have good time with us.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Not a chance ..........never.....ever.....!
> 
> But you are more than welcome to come over to have good time with us.



TX is within a days drive so doable for me, not so CA.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> TX is within a days drive so doable for me, not so CA.


OH.....No......I think I'm on the losing end of this now! 

I thing I will also need to consider TX now!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> OH.....No......I think I'm on the losing end of this now!
> 
> I thing I will also need to consider TX now!



Even better!


----------



## Jacqui

It is raining ever so softly...


----------



## Jacqui

My old swing's cover long ago tore up. I had since used an old sheet. A couple of weeks ago, I had a lightbulb moment. I have since put up a tarp. Now I can stay out on my swing even during the rain plus it is dry and useable after rains.  A side benefit is I have that lovely sound of the rain hitting the tarp. Almost as nice as rain on a metal roof.


----------



## Jacqui

I am starting to think I should stop buying food at the store. It sounds good at the store, but once home it never sounds good or starts to sound like too much work.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay, a small piece of he** just froze over.  I have this very pretty wild calico that has lived here for many years. Except for once or twice now touching her back (without her knowledge), I never can get near to her. Tonight I was on my swing eating a polish dog and I noticed her come up and sit on the back of the seat. I took a bit of polish dog and held it out to her. She actually took it from my hand!!! Then I did a second piece. I never even ever dreamed that would happen. I handled Wild Callie!!


----------



## Elohi

I'm a little worried about the ninth hatchling. I've yet to see him eat. :0/


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne have your house appraised . Then I can help you find a house with land here in good ole Texas .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I'm a little worried about the ninth hatchling. I've yet to see him eat. :0/


Don't worry too much Hon, there are somethings we're not meant to understand or figure out. I suggest, while not ignoring the ninth one, you and your youngins focus your love and hearts on the other eight.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Yvonne have your house appraised . Then I can help you find a house with land here in good ole Texas .


Though I'm "out of commission" for now, I say that this is a clause that includes a Cowboy Ken as well…


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

mike taylor said:


> The housing market in Texas is way cheaper than California Yvonne . You could buy twice the house in Texas . Good morning TFO.


There's a GOOD reason for that.


----------



## Elohi

He's active and bright eyed but I'd like to see him eat. He may have eaten some when he was still alone in the incubator but the greens were so witty it was hard to tell when I pulled them out. He just goes to the corner of the feeding bucket and tries to climb out when the rest are chowing down.


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Yvonne have your house appraised . Then I can help you find a house with land here in good ole Texas .


that's probably the only reason I'd movel to Texas 4 lots of land for a little price well that and the low taxes low  crime.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> My old swing's cover long ago tore up. I had since used an old sheet. A couple of weeks ago, I had a lightbulb moment. I have since put up a tarp. Now I can stay out on my swing even during the rain plus it is dry and useable after rains.  A side benefit is I have that lovely sound of the rain hitting the tarp. Almost as nice as rain on a metal roof.


Care to share a Kodak moment? Of this swing in the rain?


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> that's probably the only reason I'd movel to Texas 4 lots of land for a little price well that and the low taxes low  crime.


Low crime? Why?.

Because every licensed to carry? But that be a good reason.


----------



## jaizei

Will said:


> There's a GOOD reason for that.



More land, less people.


----------



## Elohi

South Texas has great tortoise weather.


----------



## bouaboua

Maybe Huston.....been there few times. Had a great time.


----------



## dmmj

let me hear your war cry!


----------



## bouaboua

RETREAT.....................!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> South Texas has great tortoise weather.


At first glance I read "South Texas has great tornado weather." Being a PNW snob, I thought to myself, "and we get lots of rain,too" So I stepped back and retread what you really had posted.


----------



## mike taylor

Low crime ? There's crime everywhere . But ,I know here we watch after each other . Yes,Ken if you sell your house I'll help you find a place here in Texas also .


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Maybe Huston.....been there few times. Had a great time.



When you fly in and out of the country, don't you normally go into TX?


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> He's active and bright eyed but I'd like to see him eat. He may have eaten some when he was still alone in the incubator but the greens were so witty it was hard to tell when I pulled them out. He just goes to the corner of the feeding bucket and tries to climb out when the rest are chowing down.
> View attachment 151178
> 
> View attachment 151179



Are you giving him baby food soaks? Feed him by himself and maybe leave food in with him all the time. The group of siblings may be too much for him to handle. Might even feed him babyfood, as with his mouth he may not be able to eat normal. Maybe the tiniest smear of it on his mouth even.


----------



## Jacqui

*looks around, then yells* RISE AND SHINE SLEEPYHEADS!


----------



## Jacqui

Guess I need to yell louder.


----------



## leigti

I'm up. In fact I'm already at work.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Guess I need to yell louder.


----------



## Momof4

@Will we could find Yvonne a nice piece of land in Ramona! She would love it up there!


----------



## dmmj

I really can't stand people sometimes..... nothing else just saying


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> When you fly in and out of the country, don't you normally go into TX?


Some time. But most of the time is West Coast airport like SFO or LAX.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> *looks around, then yells* RISE AND SHINE SLEEPYHEADS!


I'm a sleepyhead this morning. Did not get up till about 8:30. this is not me. But I enjoyed my sleepyhead this morning.


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> @Will we could find Yvonne a nice piece of land in Ramona! She would love it up there!


@Yvonne G ......What?????? Really? Thinking about moving?? 

Really??


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Guess I need to yell louder.


what...WHAT!?!?!?

SIGH...I was having the most wonderful dream...

I did actually have a nice dream last night.
I obviously have a secret wish that my house was bigger, because I keep having these reoccurring dreams that I open up a door and find some cool long-forgotten part of my house. Last night, I had additional attic apartment that was this kind of white shabby chic with cool ceilings and even a funky look brick floor. In the dream I scored some cool bright windows and another bathroom. Not bad


----------



## Elohi

Good afternoon friends.


----------



## Prairie Mom

bouaboua said:


> @Yvonne G ......What?????? Really? Thinking about moving??
> 
> Really??


I'm curious about this as well


----------



## Prairie Mom

Elohi said:


> Good afternoon friends.


Hello

How are those incredibly cute girls of yours doing?


----------



## dmmj

ABCD EFG gummy bears are chasing me one is red one is blue one is climbing up my shoe now I'm running for my life because the red one has got a knife


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> ABCD EFG gummy bears are chasing me one is red one is blue one is climbing up my shoe now I'm running for my life because the red one has got a knife


I'm suddenly feeling the need to raise a garbage can lid as a defensive shield...


----------



## bouaboua

Gummy bears.....


----------



## bouaboua

I will jump into a pool to avoid the one climbing up my shoe........Drown.....Gummy bear, Drown.......


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> ABCD EFG gummy bears are chasing me one is red one is blue one is climbing up my shoe now I'm running for my life because the red one has got a knife


----------



## dmmj

now I'm confused


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon all!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I will jump into a pool to avoid the one climbing up my shoe........Drown.....Gummy bear, Drown.......



I prefer to just eat mine.


----------



## Elohi

Ninth baby (nicknamed Jack) is EATING!!!! He's special needs for sure. He tried to eat a romaine and grape leaves and was really struggling so I shredded them and he was able to eat. Yay! I'll post vids soon.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Ninth baby (nicknamed Jack) is EATING!!!! He's special needs for sure. He tried to eat a romaine and grape leaves and was really struggling so I shredded them and he was able to eat. Yay! I'll post vids soon.



Great news! I know you named him after me, but are just too shy to say so.


----------



## Jacqui

The skeeters and bees are being very friendly today.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm not stuck in my mind as to staying here. If a situation arises that would be good for me, and that I can afford, I would strongly consider moving. Lower SoCal, where it doesn't freeze, is my choice.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hello



*smiles and waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *smiles and waves*


*smiles and waves back*


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not stuck in my mind as to staying here. If a situation arises that would be good for me, and that I can afford, I would strongly consider moving. Lower SoCal, where it doesn't freeze, is my choice.


I would visit you


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


>


I think the best part was when he bumps into the guy at the end. They shouldn't have stopped filming.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm going back and forth between, picking up kids from various schools, chopping and prepping tortoise food for the winter, and cooking dinner. I think I'll be lucky if I don't accidentally put the tortoise food in the dinner


----------



## Prairie Mom

In a few minutes, I'll have to pass the labtop to the hubby, so he can do some work. Darn it...turning off my music and no more darting on the forum when I'm bored standing over the counter....sigh


----------



## Prairie Mom

I love internet radio. Pandora is my friend.


----------



## dmmj

AZtortMom said:


> I would visit you


ditto


----------



## dmmj

more TV show reboots MacGyver A team and the x-files. what a world


----------



## jaizei

And no mention of heroes


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> And no mention of heroes


heroes reborn?


----------



## dmmj

this is my rifle this is my gun.

yes I have 2


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> this is my rifle this is my gun.
> 
> yes I have 2



Boy, do I have a link to send you.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> heroes reborn?



I guess. No cheerleader to save to save the world so i dont know how good it could be


----------



## dmmj

I saw the preview for heroes reborn it was not very impressive :-(


----------



## Yvonne G

In never could get into Heroes. Didn't do anything for me.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> In never could get into Heroes. Didn't do anything for me.


don't you want to save the world? If you ever try it again don't watch the last two seasons absolutely terrible.


----------



## jaizei

Got to be too soap-opera-y. Dead then not dead, here's a long lost twin to take her spot.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not stuck in my mind as to staying here. If a situation arises that would be good for me, and that I can afford, I would strongly consider moving. Lower SoCal, where it doesn't freeze, is my choice.



You should consider going with me....Things are cheaper there and not as many people. They just have humidity....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not stuck in my mind as to staying here. If a situation arises that would be good for me, and that I can afford, I would strongly consider moving. Lower SoCal, where it doesn't freeze, is my choice.


----------



## jaizei

maggie3fan said:


> You should consider going with me....Things are cheaper there and not as many people. They just have humidity....



Alabama?


----------



## smarch

Sushi date


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Sushi date
> View attachment 151289



That thing is big.


----------



## jaizei

Proper use of the drive-thru should be on the drivers test.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Proper use of the drive-thru should be on the drivers test.



What is the proper use?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> What is the proper use?


Not spilling your mixed drink when pulling away from the liquor store window.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Not spilling your mixed drink when pulling away from the liquor store window.



We don't have those here. It would be considered an open container thus illegal in NE.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> We don't have those here. It would be considered an open container thus illegal in NE.


Same here


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm pretty sure he was being funny. Made me laugh anyway.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> That thing is big.


Never enough sushi. In fact we had a roll each before even getting this.


----------



## Yvonne G

15 more minutes until N.C.I.S.! counting down......


----------



## dmmj

smarch said:


> Never enough sushi. In fact we had a roll each before even getting this.
> View attachment 151316


never enough sushi? I like how you think girl it . By the way girl is not an insult


----------



## smarch

I swear, this girl may be just a friend, and I can't picture more, but I swear we're soulmates. I just had an entire conversation about Drum Corps and Winterguard with her after eating all the sushi. Plus we're both into the same races (that's how we met actually) and our pasts are highly similar and we accept each other, and we're both pretty crazy. Plus the whole gender/sexuality label we just don't do which is pretty unique.


----------



## dmmj

smarch said:


> I swear, this girl may be just a friend, and I can't picture more, but I swear we're soulmates. I just had an entire conversation about Drum Corps and Winterguard with her after eating all the sushi. Plus we're both into the same races (that's how we met actually) and our pasts are highly similar and we accept each other, and we're both pretty crazy. Plus the whole gender/sexuality label we just don't do which is pretty unique.


you know what they say about water finding its own level. Water find its own level.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Never enough sushi. In fact we had a roll each before even getting this.
> View attachment 151316


I keep looking at this and wonder how long I could fish with it or what I'd be fishing for.


----------



## Jacqui

It is just after midnight in my part of the world so....

Good morning!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> It is just after midnight in my part of the world so....
> 
> Good morning!


And you're still awake …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> It is just after midnight!


 And I'm thinking you fell and/or went to sleep.


----------



## Yvonne G

That was pretty late for our Jacqui. She's usually never on at this time.

Electrician is coming tomorrow to wire up my greenhouse! Yea! And my daughter called me earlier to let me know that our favorite plant nursery is having their ugly plant sale. Instead of tossing plants that aren't good enough to sell, they lower the prices way down and sell them. They have this sale once a year before winter. I've gotten some great bargains here before. Trees that normally sell for $59.95 are only $5, just because they may have a couple dead branches. Some of my prettiest rose of sharon trees only cost me a dollar.

*IF YOU SENT IN A PICTURE FOR OUR CALENDAR CONTEST, BE SURE TO CHECK IF YOUR NAME IS ON OUR 'RECEIVED YOUR PICTURE' LIST. HERE'S THE THREAD:


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...ts-in-the-2016-calendar-contest.129344/page-2*


----------



## Yvonne G

It's on page 2, post #33


----------



## bouaboua

Still up?

I need to go to bed now. Good night TFO.


----------



## Yvonne G

I had a nap today. I'm not sleepy. There's nothing on TV. I'm not interested in reading. And all of you chatting Kathys and Kens are evidently asleep along side of Jacqui in her swing. Guess I'll go eat worms.


----------



## dmmj

Hmmmmmm wotms good sources of protein.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> And all of you chatting Kens are evidently asleep. Guess I'll go eat worms.


I'm still partially awake. I had no nap today and trust me when I say I should have. Here's a fun one for you;
Yesterday we hit 87°f, today 77°f and the weather guessers are saying we'll be at 67°f. Yvonne, hadn't you mentioned that you like gradual weather change from season to season? How is that for gradual?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, I don't like the ups and downs. Right now we're experiencing a great Autumn. It's been in the 80's. Very comfortable. It's supposed to get back up into the 90's for a couple days towards the week-end, but still not bad weather. I'm lovin' it. 

You haven't said much lately about your recuperation. Are you getting back with the program?


----------



## Yvonne G

The Big Fresno Fair starts tomorrow. If only it was easier to sneak in. I love me some soft tacos!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

OK, you've convinced me. Time for me to go to bed. This chair kills my back anyway. So see you all tomorrow!


----------



## dmmj

not only are pigs smart but they're delicious as well YUM


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I had a nap today. I'm not sleepy. There's nothing on TV. I'm not interested in reading. And all of you chatting Kathys and Kens are evidently asleep along side of Jacqui in her swing. Guess I'll go eat worms.



Big fat juicy worms?


----------



## Jacqui

Ever notice how overcast skies in the morning just seem to make everything seem to slow down and be lazy?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> OK, you've convinced me. Time for me to go to bed. This chair kills my back anyway. So see you all tomorrow!



Time for a new chair?


----------



## pdrobber

Just got a new iPhone 6s. I love the forum app on here! So easy to use! BTW Hi everyone!


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Just got a new iPhone 6s. I love the forum app on here! So easy to use! BTW Hi everyone!



Long time no hear from you! How are things?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Time for a new chair?



This one was cheap.


----------



## Yvonne G

pdrobber said:


> Just got a new iPhone 6s. I love the forum app on here! So easy to use! BTW Hi everyone!



Hey, Peter! We haven't heard from you in a very long time. How is everything?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> This one was cheap.



Sometimes cheap is not the way to go.


----------



## Jacqui

I was watching one of my cats this morning (Starkin), as she walked along the top of the sulcata enclosure. She stopped in the spot I had not weedeated and bent over the edge to try to eat the tall grass. She couldn't quite reach it, but did not want to get off the fence into the dewy wet grass to get some. Was fun to watch. Okay, so ya had to be there.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Sometimes cheap is not the way to go.



For sure! It's a regular secretary-type office chair that I bought at Office Depot. The seat is like sitting on a rock, and it kills my back. I guess if I plan to spend much time on the computer I should invest in an ergonomic chair.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> For sure! It's a regular secretary-type office chair that I bought at Office Depot. The seat is like sitting on a rock, and it kills my back. I guess if I plan to spend much time on the computer I should invest in an ergonomic chair.



Check Amazon once they start their Christmas sales.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> This one was cheap.



I think I used a metal folding chair bought from Goodwill for like 10 years.


----------



## Prairie Mom

maggie3fan said:


> You should consider going with me....Things are cheaper there and not as many people. They just have humidity....


Are you moving, Maggie?


----------



## pdrobber

Hi Jacqui and Yvonne,

Things have been good! Welcoming the cooler air in NY. Just brought the Russians in for the winter. 
Keeping myself busy working at the animal hospital.

Also,building up my tortoise library recently with these! #3 is ordered and on the way!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I think I used a metal folding chair bought from Goodwill for like 10 years.



Good work!


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Hi Jacqui and Yvonne,
> 
> Things have been good! Welcoming the cooler air in NY. Just brought the Russians in for the winter.
> Keeping myself busy working at the animal hospital.
> 
> Also,building up my tortoise library recently with these! #3 is ordered and on the way!
> View attachment 151351



Still working with the shelter dogs or did you finish school and got yourself some snazzy job?


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning.........


----------



## pdrobber

Jacqui said:


> Still working with the shelter dogs or dig you finish school and got yourself some snazzy job?



I did graduate. It's the same organization, I'm there full time and more of administrative assistant than just adoption dog caregiver. I do still work with the dogs sometimes but also in the clinic assisting the vets, in reception, and tv appearances and special events and tasks.


----------



## Momof4

Good afternoon!!
Just wanted to share the outdoor enclosure I put together for my hatchling desert tort this morning. 
I had him in a cement mixing bin for the last two weeks until I decided to use a kiddie pool for now. He wasn't to happy the first 30 minutes but now I see him eating. 
I have a couple of hills for him to climb which you can't see in the photo. 
I also put up bird netting just in case. It's nothing special but gives him more room and enjoy the sun for a few hours.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good afternoon!!
> Just wanted to share the outdoor enclosure I put together for my hatchling desert tort this morning.
> I had him in a cement mixing bin for the last two weeks until I decided to use a kiddie pool for now. He wasn't to happy the first 30 minutes but now I see him eating.
> I have a couple of hills for him to climb which you can't see in the photo.
> I also put up bird netting just in case. It nothing special but gives him more room and enjoy the sun for a few hours.
> View attachment 151366



That's nice, Kathy. It's good to get them outside for natural sun every so often.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good afternoon!!
> Just wanted to share the outdoor enclosure I put together for my hatchling desert tort this morning.
> I had him in a cement mixing bin for the last two weeks until I decided to use a kiddie pool for now. He wasn't to happy the first 30 minutes but now I see him eating.
> I have a couple of hills for him to climb which you can't see in the photo.
> I also put up bird netting just in case. It's nothing special but gives him more room and enjoy the sun for a few hours.
> View attachment 151366



I bet he will enjoy it


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon all! Waiting on my neighbor at the Salvation Army. I bought a sack of books and a sleeping bag for next year at one of the seating areas near the tortoise enclosure. The color would look best in one area, but I might get more use of it in another. Good thing I have several months to decide.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon all! Waiting on my neighbor at the Salvation Army. I bought a sack of books and a sleeping bag for next year at one of the seating areas near the tortoise enclosure. The color would look best in one area, but I might get more use of it in another. Good thing I have several months to decide.



Are you saying that your sleeping bag is to use near the tortoise enclosures?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon all! Waiting on my neighbor at the Salvation Army. I bought a sack of books and a sleeping bag for next year at one of the seating areas near the tortoise enclosure. The color would look best in one area, but I might get more use of it in another. Good thing I have several months to decide.



Sooo you sit bundled up sipping tea in the cold watching your torts


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> you know what they say about water finding its own level. Water find its own level.


We met each other for a reason and I genuinely believe that.


----------



## Momof4

This morning I was at Lowes and on the $1 rack I found purslane and something else I can remember. I bought 6 altogether. I just need to plant them and get them healthy again. I have started a couple different areas for plants for the future that I'm sure have been sprayed. 
We are getting into the 90's again this week after all the rain we got a couple of days ago.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon all! Waiting on my neighbor at the Salvation Army. I bought a sack of books and a sleeping bag for next year at one of the seating areas near the tortoise enclosure. The color would look best in one area, but I might get more use of it in another. Good thing I have several months to decide.


Hi Jacqui *waves*


----------



## Yvonne G

I love the bad plant rack. I've scored some pretty good bargains at Lowes at that rack. Will and I went to Lowe's this past week-end and he pulls out his phone and does the poison plant check on the discounted plants.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Sooo you sit bundled up sipping tea in the cold watching your torts



You got it. Normally with a book and these days my phone.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Are you saying that your sleeping bag is to use near the tortoise enclosures?



Correct.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> This morning I was at Lowes and on the $1 rack I found purslane and something else I can remember. I bought 6 altogether. I just need to plant them and get them healthy again. I have started a couple different areas for plants for the future that I'm sure have been sprayed.
> We are getting into the 90's again this week after all the rain we got a couple of days ago.



Great finds!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jacqui *waves*



Howdy Ms Noel. Getting in some good sleep?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I love the bad plant rack. I've scored some pretty good bargains at Lowes at that rack. Will and I went to Lowe's this past week-end and he pulls out his phone and does the poison plant check on the discounted plants.



We do not call them bad plants, just ones needing TLC. I love a good bargin plant.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I love the bad plant rack. I've scored some pretty good bargains at Lowes at that rack. Will and I went to Lowe's this past week-end and he pulls out his phone and does the poison plant check on the discounted plants.



That's exactly what I did! It took forever. Better safe than sorry


----------



## bouaboua

I have nothing to do this afternoon.

Have some coco coil soaked and now under the sun, it will be ready to use in a week that I'm prepared for my Hermanni to hibernating in.

Maybe I will go dig a bigger basement for our "little pig"!


----------



## Prairie Mom

@Jacqui Mavis and her Mamma say "THANK YOU!!!" for the delicious Mulberry leaves...






She has no problem eating your mulberry leaves even when they're all the way dry. Thank you! This will be an excellent addition to our winter food


----------



## bouaboua

Look just like my little pig.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Mavis is a good eater. I'm really lucky that way


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I have nothing to do this afternoon.
> 
> Have some coco coil soaked and now under the sun, it will be ready to use in a week that I'm prepared for my Hermanni to hibernating in.
> 
> Maybe I will go dig a bigger basement for our "little pig"!



I can not imagine having nothing to do.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> @Jacqui Mavis and her Mamma say "THANK YOU!!!" for the delicious Mulberry leaves...
> View attachment 151420
> 
> 
> View attachment 151421
> 
> 
> She has no problem eating your mulberry leaves even when they're all the way dry. Thank you! This will be an excellent addition to our winter food



Glad somebody likes them. I think mine have had too many mulberry and grape leaves because they ignore them. Just relieved they made it. Now I can start on a box for Noel's guys.

Interesting how far off they were on delivery. They expected it to reach you by Saturday.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Glad somebody likes them. I think mine have had too many mulberry and grape leaves because they ignore them. Just relieved they made it. Now I can start on a box for Noel's guys.
> 
> Interesting how far off they were on delivery. They expected it to reach you by Saturday.


I remember she loved them last year too. I regularly have issues with mail delivery. My mother is only one state away and sent me a care package that took WEEKS to get to me. The post office was apologetic and basically explained that because of budget cuts they'll wait for trucks to be full before heading to a location. I'm in a city, five minutes away from the college campus, but I think being a distance from I-80 matters.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I can not imagine having nothing to do.


Now I'm on my sofa watching people's court and follow by judge Judy. How's that sound? I'm kinda bored....

My wife and I mopped and clean the house in the morning though....


----------



## Momof4

I think I'm addicted to tortillas!!
I could eat a dozen in a day!


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> I think I'm addicted to tortillas!!
> I could eat a dozen in a day!


Me too. If with mole........My plate don't need to wash afterward! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Me too. If with mole........My plate don't need to wash afterward! ! !


That's funny


----------



## bouaboua

You know what I mean. Right??




I miss Guadalajara.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I think I'm addicted to tortillas!!
> I could eat a dozen in a day!



You have me beat. I do not think I could eat a dozen.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Me too. If with mole........My plate don't need to wash afterward! ! !



Cameron, can you find me a picture of a mole please. The underground animal kind.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> You know what I mean. Right??
> 
> View attachment 151424
> 
> 
> I miss Guadalajara.



Ummm what is that?


----------



## AZtortMom

I think it's Mexican food


----------



## bouaboua

How about this one.....Just right off Google.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Ummm what is that?


Mole is a Mexican food that made with various chills, chocolate, and other ingredient that is secret to each of the mole creator. Mole are great with cooked chicken, beef, or any kind of meat. or even just by itself.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Now I'm on my sofa watching people's court and follow by judge Judy. How's that sound? I'm kinda bored....
> 
> My wife and I mopped and clean the house in the morning though....


I'm bored too, it's almost 2am and sleep is *NOWHERE *near.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I think it's Mexican food



That part I knew.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Mole is a Mexican food that made with various chills, chocolate, and other ingredient that is secret to each of the mole creator. Mole are great with cooked chicken, beef, or any kind of meat. or even just by itself.



Spicey?


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> I'm bored too, it's almost 2am and sleep is *NOWHERE *near.



I was just trying to take a nap before work and it sounds like I has as much luck as you. When I want to sleep it never happens. Hopefully you fall asleep soon.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> How about this one.....Just right off Google.
> 
> View attachment 151428



Love all the pretty colored little tables.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Spicey?


Can be spicey hot or not. I just love to roll up the tortillas as tight as I can and dip in the mole. Hmmmmmmm.... That's good food.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I was just trying to take a nap before work and it sounds like I has as much luck as you. When I want to sleep it never happens. Hopefully you fall asleep soon.


Thanks Jacqui, v sweet of you. Sleep is a very difficult thing to deal with; and I read what you mentioned in *books* that the more you wait for sleep, the longer it takes you to fall asleep; which seems to be very true. Therefore I do *NOT *go to bed until I'm literally exhausted; as tossing and turning is not at all healthy: it only allows all sorts of negative things to race through the mind, meaning sleep is nowhere near. And notice, it is now 2.35 am!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Can be spicey hot or not. I just love to roll up the tortillas as tight as I can and dip in the mole. Hmmmmmmm.... That's good food.



Is there a good brand name one?


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Jacqui, v sweet of you. Sleep is a very difficult thing to deal with; and I read what you mentioned in *books* that the more you wait for sleep, the longer it takes you to fall asleep; which seems to be very true. Therefore I do *NOT *go to bed until I'm literally exhausted; as tossing and turning is not at all healthy: it only allows all sorts of negative things to race through the mind, meaning sleep is nowhere near. And notice, it is now 2.35 am!



I can feel exhausted, but the minute my head hits the pillow I am wide awake. Now I can usually fall sleep sitting in a car Iif on my swing... except when I want to take a nap or sleep.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Is there a good brand name one?


I don't know any in US. 

The best or the most of what I tasted, are local people, home made, in a small "tequiria" . I have not yet found a local Mexican restaurant that offer mole in my neighborhood.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> That part I knew.


----------



## Yvonne G

Mexican mole = molay

the other word, guadalajara, is a Mexican state.

I've never tasted mole. But, like Kathy, I LOVE tortillas. I go back and forth. One time I'm crazy for corn tortillas but the next time I want flour.

I went to the Ugly Plant Sale and scored 9 - gallon pots of gazania, violets, purslane with pretty orange flowers, a purple African daisy and a cute little ground cover that has tiny purple snapdragon-like flowers. Then I had to call triple A to come take my flat off the truck and put my spare on. Dropped the tire off at the tire shop and came home.

So tomorrow I'll go have my tire mounted back on the truck, start shovelling dirt into the electrical trench and re-pot some ugly plants. My electrician gave me a helpful hint. He says his wife uses a hoe to pull the dirt back into the trench. this sounds much easier that shovelling it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!




Hello!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Mexican mole = molay
> 
> the other word, guadalajara, is a Mexican state.
> 
> I've never tasted mole. But, like Kathy, I LOVE tortillas. I go back and forth. One time I'm crazy for corn tortillas but the next time I want flour.
> 
> I went to the Ugly Plant Sale and scored 9 - gallon pots of gazania, violets, purslane with pretty orange flowers, a purple African daisy and a cute little ground cover that has tiny purple snapdragon-like flowers. Then I had to call triple A to come take my flat off the truck and put my spare on. Dropped the tire off at the tire shop and came home.
> 
> So tomorrow I'll go have my tire mounted back on the truck, start shovelling dirt into the electrical trench and re-pot some ugly plants. My electrician gave me a helpful hint. He says his wife uses a hoe to pull the dirt back into the trench. this sounds much easier that shovelling it.



What a eventful afternoon. But WHAT?????

NO PICTURES of your spoils of ugly plant sale??


----------



## bouaboua

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!!!!


This is the mole you like????


----------



## Jacqui

The hoe does sound easier, but I do not think I even have one around here.

Sorry about the tire. Flats are such a pain.


----------



## Jacqui

Thanks Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> This is the mole you like????


Hi, Steven. 
Yes, they're lovely.


----------



## bouaboua

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Steven.
> Yes, they're lovely.


I only like the one I can go with tortillas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> I only like the one I can go with tortillas.


I expect you could have these with tortillas.


----------



## bouaboua

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I expect you could have these with tortillas.


I"ll be more than happy to give you the honor of first to try it. It's your idea or suggestion anyway. Do enjoy! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> I"ll be more than happy to give you the honor of first to try it. It's your idea or suggestion anyway. Do enjoy! ! !


Ok.
i'll tell you what it's like!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok.
> i'll tell you what it's like!!!!


Lightly crunchy I hope!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lightly crunchy I hope!


yep, and whole.
They have quite soft bones.


----------



## bouaboua

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok.
> i'll tell you what it's like!!!!




I have to give you this, you are not only very creative, also very brave. There is another thread talking about weird food. You should participate that thread.

Now. What's for dinner?


----------



## bouaboua

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yep, and whole.
> They have quite soft bones.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> I have to give you this, you are not only very creative, also very brave. There is another thread talking about weird food. You should participate that thread.
> 
> Now. What's for dinner?


Sausages and chips, actually.
Sorry, very boring.


----------



## Elohi

Why are these babies so hungry so late? YEESH! LOL. I noticed they were all restless and had cleaned up all the grape leaves from their dish. They are A LOT today and they are eating, AGAIN. 
I put Jack in with the group and he tried to eat but wasn't very successful but he's back in his own enclosure now and eating his pile of shreds.


----------



## Jacqui

I am just so glad that Jack is doing well.


----------



## bouaboua

Best wishes to Jack.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> The hoe does sound easier, but I do not think I even have one around here.
> 
> Sorry about the tire. Flats are such a pain.


Hoes are indeed very easy....... wait nevermind


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Hoes are indeed very easy....... wait nevermind



Voice of -experience?


----------



## Jacqui

Good day all.


----------



## pdrobber

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> What a eventful afternoon. But WHAT?????
> 
> NO PICTURES of your spoils of ugly plant sale??



Starting from the top left - African daisy, violet, ground cover with snap dragon-like bloom, purslane, then back to the left again - violet, violet, gazania, violet, gazania

They're not much to look at now, and they have a big splotch of orange paint to I.D. them as "ugly plnts", but they're alive and they will grow and be beautiful. And each pot was only a dollar. So no great loss if they don't grow.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey folks! Another great day at the farm, huh? I normally only go into town once a week, and this week I'll be going three times! Oh the gas!!!

William put long hanging down handles on the roof vents of the new greenhouse, so it's now very easy to open and close them. Just a little bit of sunshine and the greenhouse gets very warm inside. But yesterday it was about 85F degrees and it was only 85F degrees inside the greenhouse! Very nice. The door opens to the north, and the prevailing wind here always comes from the north, so with the doors and the roof vents open, the interior of the greenhouse was the same temp as outside. After the electrician left yesterday I opened William's night box's lid and it was actually cold in there. So all the insulation really works. Today I'll set the thermostat and see how the infra red panels work. I still have to do something about the floor, but it's almost ready for the tortoises to use. I have a big piece of rubber mat that I think will fit in there, but I have to measure and see.


----------



## Yvonne G

pdrobber said:


> Good morning!



Hi Peter!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good day all.



Hi Jacqui!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Starting from the top left - African daisy, violet, ground cover with snap dragon-like bloom, purslane, then back to the left again - violet, violet, gazania, violet, gazania
> 
> They're not much to look at now, and they have a big splotch of orange paint to I.D. them as "ugly plnts", but they're alive and they will grow and be beautiful. And each pot was only a dollar. So no great loss if they don't grow.
> 
> View attachment 151487



Nice score!! 
Here are mine. Purslane and gazebos.
I just showed my husband and he said they look like I spent a $1 on them. 
I'm having a hard with the rabbits eating my tortoise garden the fencing is about 3' . How high can those cute little things jump?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hey folks! Another great day at the farm, huh? I normally only go into town once a week, and this week I'll be going three times! Oh the gas!!!
> 
> William put long hanging down handles on the roof vents of the new greenhouse, so it's now very easy to open and close them. Just a little bit of sunshine and the greenhouse gets very warm inside. But yesterday it was about 85F degrees and it was only 85F degrees inside the greenhouse! Very nice. The door opens to the north, and the prevailing wind here always comes from the north, so with the doors and the roof vents open, the interior of the greenhouse was the same temp as outside. After the electrician left yesterday I opened William's night box's lid and it was actually cold in there. So all the insulation really works. Today I'll set the thermostat and see how the infra red panels work. I still have to do something about the floor, but it's almost ready for the tortoises to use. I have a big piece of rubber mat that I think will fit in there, but I have to measure and see.


I'm with you Yvonne. 

I'm ugly but alive also. My wife think I'm a keeper too.

Nice score.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO! ! !


----------



## dmmj

anyone else besides me that is have trouble logging into the website last night or accessing it? I couldn't get on for like six or seven hours last night


----------



## dmmj

bouaboua said:


> I'm with you Yvonne.
> 
> I'm ugly but alive also. My wife think I'm a keeper too.
> 
> Nice score.


if you want to have an ugly contest I'll challenge you but I win hands down


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> anyone else besides me that is have trouble logging into the website last night or accessing it? I couldn't get on for like six or seven hours last night


Yes.

I'm also having trouble last night to log-on to the forum.


----------



## bouaboua

You win, David. 

All yours.....


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning Steven


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Nice score!!
> Here are mine. Purslane and gazebos.
> I just showed my husband and he said they look like I spent a $1 on them.
> I'm having a hard with the rabbits eating my tortoise garden the fencing is about 3' . How high can those cute little things jump?
> 
> View attachment 151489
> View attachment 151490



those are great!! Did auto correct change "gazania"?

The rabbits burrow under too, but yes, they are pretty good jumpers with those big back feet.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO! ! !



Hi Steven!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, the good news is...the tire people had a hard time finding my leak, but finally saw millions of tiny bubbles escaping all around the whole sidewall!!!!! The tires are almost 11 years old and have 45,000 miles on them, but the truck is garaged, so in the shade most of the time. The tread is getting sparse, but the penny trick says not quite yet. The rims are 20" and wide, so we're talking an expensive project! Just what I need.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I can feel exhausted, but the minute my head hits the pillow I am wide awake. Now I can usually fall sleep sitting in a car Iif on my swing... except when I want to take a nap or sleep.


Hi Jacqui and hope you're well. Also hope that you got enough sleep last night. I for one did not. I went to bed at about 3am and by *ONLY* 7.30am I was wide awake. Don't know why.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Jacqui and hope you're well. Also hope that you got enough sleep last night. I for one did not. I went to bed at about 3am and by *ONLY* 7.30am I was wide awake. Don't know why.



Actually I have not been asleep since yesterday at about 6:30 am. Sorry you didn't get much sleep.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, the good news is...the tire people had a hard time finding my leak, but finally saw millions of tiny bubbles escaping all around the whole sidewall!!!!! The tires are almost 11 years old and have 45,000 miles on them, but the truck is garaged, so in the shade most of the time. The tread is getting sparse, but the penny trick says not quite yet. The rims are 20" and wide, so we're talking an expensive project! Just what I need.



Until recently, I never knew trucks had different tires then car. I just knew they cost more.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff will be home in a few days, so I will download some pictures including what I got today at Lowe's clearance sale. ( gotta keep up with the rest of you)


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Actually I have not been asleep since yesterday at about 6:30 am. Sorry you didn't get much sleep.


Once again, thanks v much your understanding and kind words.

I've come to conclude that even doctors cannot do much with this issue. All they are able to do is prescribe sleeping pills/tranquilizers. And I for one do *NOT* want to get addicted to them.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Actually I have not been asleep since yesterday at about 6:30 am. Sorry you didn't get much sleep.


Although I don't know what time it is back there, please allow me to say.......


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> those are great!! Did auto correct change "gazania"?
> 
> The rabbits burrow under too, but yes, they are pretty good jumpers with those big back feet.




Lol!! Stupid auto correct!


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> Lol!! Stupid auto correct!


oh sure blame autocorrect


----------



## dmmj

me so hungry.... Me hungry long time....

damn autocorrect


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Although I don't know what time it is back there, please allow me to say.......



That is an unique picture.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> me so hungry.... Me hungry long time....
> 
> damn autocorrect



I am eating lunch at Olive Garden. All you can eat soup and salad. I not hungry now.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So wedding dress shopping tomorrow morning! I need to shave my legs tonight, haha. Hoping I can get "the one"

Then Saturday we're helping some flood victims gut their houses/clean the yard of debris. It's crazy the amount of devastation right now.


----------



## Yvonne G

RosieRedfoot said:


> So wedding dress shopping tomorrow morning! I need to shave my legs tonight, haha. Hoping I can get "the one"
> 
> Then Saturday we're helping some flood victims gut their houses/clean the yard of debris. It's crazy the amount of devastation right now.



Sounds like a busy time for you. Do you have a style of dress in mind?


----------



## pdrobber

Jacqui said:


> Jeff will be home in a few days, so I will download some pictures including what I got today at Lowe's clearance sale. ( gotta keep up with the rest of you)




End of season sale plants? I should have gone and bought some too.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> End of season sale plants? I should have gone and bought some too.



Yeppers. Only good thing about this time of year.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I sure wish the PNW visit had happened now. Everything is in bloom....the air smells like perfume.


----------



## Myroli

Gillian Moore said:


> Once again, thanks v much your understanding and kind words.
> 
> I've come to conclude that even doctors cannot do much with this issue. All they are able to do is prescribe sleeping pills/tranquilizers. And I for one do *NOT* want to get addicted to them.


Have you tried melatonin? It's all natural and just helps your body/mind relax enough for sleep


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yvonne G said:


> Sounds like a busy time for you. Do you have a style of dress in mind?



I've tried on some and tried on one I really liked but that was when with family. I want to order one here so can actually get it fitted regularly before the event! The salon here carries the same designer so can order the one I liked before if don't find anything I like better.


----------



## Yvonne G

If it's ok with you, we'd sure like to see pictures of you in your dress when it happens.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> If it's ok with you, we'd sure like to see pictures of you in your dress when it happens.


Here I was hoping for an easy mutilation of, "finally" an Yvonne post, but noooo she is very articulate even in plain postings …


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Especially for Mike.... it's Friday!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The day is all of 7 minutes old for me!


----------



## Jacqui

Then you are starting it correctly.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Then you are starting it correctly.


Awake?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Awake?



On TFO


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think during the day I spend too much time in and out of sleep with "Judge Judy" on the TV.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

12:30!!!? I'm off to bed. Good morning all.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Gillian M

Myroli said:


> Have you tried melatonin? It's all natural and just helps your body/mind relax enough for sleep


Hi Myroli, and many thanks your help.

No I haven't tried melatonin, but I have tried something similar to it, the name of which I have forgotten. Something natural - NO chemicals. However, it had NO effect whatsoever on my sleep.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 12:30!!!? I'm off to bed. Good morning all.


Good afternoon Ken, hope you're better today.


----------



## pdrobber

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think during the day I spend too much time in and out of sleep with "Judge Judy" on the TV.
> View attachment 151580




It's judge judy's 20th season! 

Today's my Monday :/


----------



## smarch

Last night I was out with my running friends and was really having a hard time because I really wanted a drink. I looked at the friend I've gotten really close with (the one I had sushi with the other day) and asked if I'd be dumb to order a Shirley Temple, she didn't judge and told the waitress for me I wanted one because I've never ordered one and felt silly. She's definitely a keeper in my life <3


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> That is an unique picture.


Glad to hear you liked it Jacqui.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Morning Beautiful!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think during the day I spend too much time in and out of sleep with "Judge Judy" on the TV.
> View attachment 151580



Then turn her off.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> It's judge judy's 20th season!
> 
> Today's my Monday :/



Here is to a wonderful new week for you.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Last night I was out with my running friends and was really having a hard time because I really wanted a drink. I looked at the friend I've gotten really close with (the one I had sushi with the other day) and asked if I'd be dumb to order a Shirley Temple, she didn't judge and told the waitress for me I wanted one because I've never ordered one and felt silly. She's definitely a keeper in my life <3
> View attachment 151618



Did you like the Shirley Temple?


----------



## Jacqui

Happy day to all of ya!


----------



## Jacqui

During the night we had a nice rain shower, the clouds then moved on and the fresh cleaned sky just sparkled with all those bright stars. The moon was showed up by the stars, they were so glowing.


----------



## meech008

smarch said:


> Last night I was out with my running friends and was really having a hard time because I really wanted a drink. I looked at the friend I've gotten really close with (the one I had sushi with the other day) and asked if I'd be dumb to order a Shirley Temple, she didn't judge and told the waitress for me I wanted one because I've never ordered one and felt silly. She's definitely a keeper in my life <3
> View attachment 151618


Shirley Temples are the bomb! I love those suckers. You should never feel silly for doing something that is bettering your life. I don't know you very well or nearly as much as these other lovely people but you should always do what's best for you when it comes to your health, be it mental or physical. I'm proud that you got that instead of a drink! Good for YOU.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Hi Noel! What are your plans for the day?


----------



## Yvonne G

pdrobber said:


> It's judge judy's 20th season!
> 
> Today's my Monday :/



I think Alex Trebek has her beat.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Happy day to all of ya!



Yup, gonna' be a great day!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Happy day to all of ya!


You too, Jacqui. Have a great day!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I think Alex Trebek has her beat.



I'll take Mother Nature any day.  Fresh episodes daily.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yup, gonna' be a great day!



Sounds like somebody has ideas for her day.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> You too, Jacqui. Have a great day!



I always try to. Did you get some sleep last night?


----------



## Jacqui

Was in the 80s yesterday, suppose to be in the 80s tomorrow, as for today... the 60s.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I always try to. Did you get some sleep last night?


Thanks your question, Jacqui. V sweet of you.

Yes, thanks. Slept eight whole hours. There's a *myth *in my sleep: one night I sleep *seven*/*eight *hours, and another night I sleep *three*/*four *hours. (Was telling Adam, who confirmed it's odd). Strange isn't it?

What about you? Hope you got enough sleep.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Did you like the Shirley Temple?


Oh yeah. I got extra cherries too  that I of course shared with my awesome friend.


----------



## smarch

meech008 said:


> Shirley Temples are the bomb! I love those suckers. You should never feel silly for doing something that is bettering your life. I don't know you very well or nearly as much as these other lovely people but you should always do what's best for you when it comes to your health, be it mental or physical. I'm proud that you got that instead of a drink! Good for YOU.


I don't think I ever actually described here why I quit drinking, so I mean it's not like your really missed much, basically far too many bad things happened when I got drunk and I have an addictive personality and caught the problem before it became a big one. It's just hard going out and not drinking because everyone knew me as the one all excited to get my beer after running and they don't know why I stopped except for my friend, thankfully everyone's supportive without question. Last week was my first week out without drinking and everyone got just water and a woman in the group said she wouldn't let me get a drink even if I wanted...funny because I managed to forget my ID anyways. 
Seeing as I don't believe we've ever crossed paths here, hi I'm Sarah!


----------



## smarch

My friend has been like the Savior of my sobriety. She's been there before and knows if I just drink water and go out I'm gonna get mad eventually and get a drink, the day we got sushi she basically made me get a non alcohol pina colada and I'm so glad she did it was perfect.


----------



## dmmj

you're so vain you probably think this post is about you....... don't you?


----------



## meech008

smarch said:


> I don't think I ever actually described here why I quit drinking, so I mean it's not like your really missed much, basically far too many bad things happened when I got drunk and I have an addictive personality and caught the problem before it became a big one. It's just hard going out and not drinking because everyone knew me as the one all excited to get my beer after running and they don't know why I stopped except for my friend, thankfully everyone's supportive without question. Last week was my first week out without drinking and everyone got just water and a woman in the group said she wouldn't let me get a drink even if I wanted...funny because I managed to forget my ID anyways.
> Seeing as I don't believe we've ever crossed paths here, hi I'm Sarah!


Hi! I'm Michelle


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## dmmj

animal fun fact: chinchillas can not get wet theit fur retains the moisture and they can mildew that's why are they bathe in dirt. now you know


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Happy Friday everyone!


Good evening. And happy Friday to you!


----------



## smarch

I'm now back on my iPhone since my HTC fell off a mountain... The sad part is I'm only slightly exaggerating


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Noel! What are your plans for the day?


We are working on the tort house 
Hopefully getting and putting the insulation on it. Progress has been slow I'm afraid to report


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning Beautiful!


Right back at ya


----------



## Yvonne G

I have managed to lose 10lbs without even trying. I gave up my evening snack of vanilla ice cream and instead I have a bowl of frosted flakes. I only eat lunch, and I have a desert after lunch. Nothing throughout the rest of the day. This week I bought a container of dried bananas and yogurt covered pretzels, hoping that will satisfy my 'snacking' need and yet not put the lbs back on.

My new tires are beautiful! Hopefully Will can sell some lots of babies so I can put the tire money back in my savings.


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> animal fun fact: chinchillas can not get wet theit fur retains the moisture and they can mildew that's why are they bathe in dirt. now you know


Surprisingly I knew that one


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Surprisingly I knew that one



Me too, but then I once use to care for one.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> We are working on the tort house
> Hopefully getting and putting the insulation on it. Progress has been slow I'm afraid to report



I think progress goes slow for most of us.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I think progress goes slow for most of us.




I know right! I have been waiting months for a gate and to finish screwing in a few panels! 
My husband only mentions finishing it when he helps me bring in the reds and he has to step over a panel that near trips us as we climb over. 

A girl can dream.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I know right! I have been waiting months for a gate and to finish screwing in a few panels!
> My husband only mentions finishing it when he helps me bring in the reds and he has to step over a panel that near trips us as we climb over.
> 
> A girl can dream.



Jeff talks about it when he is out on the road, once home he never seems to find time to help. Now my son who use to help seldom comes down to help due to his job. My ex (who I can sometimes get to help) runs hot and cold with helping depending on who has told him an ex should not be friends with each other.

Speaking of unfinished projects, did I ever tell you about the big hole in the middle of one side yard?


----------



## Jacqui

Somebody stole the sun....


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Somebody stole the sun....


Boo. Here too. Lol


----------



## Elohi

Apparently it isn't always a good idea to mention that you rehomed your dogs for attacking tortoises. Sometimes dog people lose their minds and treat you like a selfish piece of crap. -sigh-


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> Apparently it isn't always a good idea to mention that you rehomed your dogs for attacking tortoises. Sometimes dog people lose their minds and treat you like a selfish piece of crap. -sigh-



City folk?


----------



## jaizei

Rehoming is better than the alternative.


----------



## Elohi

jaizei said:


> City folk?


A couple from the UK. They tag team attacked me for mentioning I rehomed my dogs and why and that my tortoises are my priority. Mind you my dogs went to excellent loving homes with friends of mine. I mentioned that. It didn't matter. They still went on and on in a tortoise group on fb.


----------



## Elohi

Attacking Watson was the last straw after some other unrelated problems. I just couldn't put the torts at risk.


----------



## AZtortMom

Sigh...


----------



## Elohi

I loved my dogs. And the decisions were difficult but I had to do what kept a bad situation from occurring because even though I separated my yard, it still happened, twice. Both times I caught it as it was just starting so no serious harm was done, although Watson was scared to death and hid in his shell for the first time in his life. 
I am actually currently talking to the lady who took the little minpin back. She was his foster before I adopted him. He is doing fantastic and the dog aggression he had when he came to me is gone. He learned how to behave around other dogs while I had him and is now great on walks and with her other dog. No issues what so ever. So he did some healing/maturing while he was with my family and that makes my heart swell. I love that little brat. He was a stray and then rescued from the city animal control death row by a no kill shelter. He was with a foster when I adopted him. His foster and I became good friends through his adoption and when things became problematic, she took him back. The report on his changed behavior is such good news though because if she decides to send him on to another family, there won't be poor behavior with other dogs they may already have. His paperwork clearly stated he was dog aggressive when I adopted him.


----------



## Elohi

I killed chat.


----------



## Elohi




----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> View attachment 151758


Lol. I still knock and I'm not a......I mean I'm not much for people. But hey yah know.


----------



## AZtortMom

Nope you're good 
I'm just lurking


----------



## Elohi

tortadise said:


> Lol. I still knock and I'm not a......I mean I'm not much for people. But hey yah know.


LOL


----------



## Elohi

Whoa, this is kind of trippy.


----------



## Elohi

Oh darn, I was hoping it would embed.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I'm still working on backfilling the trench. So that means I haven't planted my 'ugly' plants yet either.

It's dark now, but tomorrow I'll take a picture for you to see how naughty SO has been. I have a very nice 'homemade' trellis for the grapevine in his yard, and it's all but demolished.

With the cooler nights, I'm happy and relieved to see that both big boys are going into their shed at night.

Good night all. See you in the morning!


----------



## dmmj

meech008 said:


> Hi! I'm Michelle


Hi


----------



## dmmj

The devil made me do it


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So I found another dress I like. This one is more flattering but it has lace which I'm not a huge fan of. The first one was more comfortable and I really wish I could try it on again so I'm trying to locate it here but to no avail. Nearest designer boutique that carries just that brand (so to speak) is 4 hours away. All I want is to ask the husband to be "this one or this one?" But he wants to be surprised at the reveal on the day of the event. Gah!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Apparently it isn't always a good idea to mention that you rehomed your dogs for attacking tortoises. Sometimes dog people lose their minds and treat you like a selfish piece of crap. -sigh-



Me, I can see both sides. Thing is YOU have to live with your choices, not anybody else.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> View attachment 151758



Hmmmm one way to think about it.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> So I found another dress I like. This one is more flattering but it has lace which I'm not a huge fan of. The first one was more comfortable and I really wish I could try it on again so I'm trying to locate it here but to no avail. Nearest designer boutique that carries just that brand (so to speak) is 4 hours away. All I want is to ask the husband to be "this one or this one?" But he wants to be surprised at the reveal on the day of the event. Gah!



The pains of being a bride. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Goodest of good mornings to all of you! (Gillian change the morning to afternoon as you read that okay).


----------



## dmmj

personally I think women like being Brides better than wives. just my thought


----------



## Jacqui

It's a chilly morning here (Yvonne change that into "it's frickin' cold" so it fits your mindset better), but the sun has bravely appeared on the horizon.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> personally I think women like being Brides better than wives. just my thought



I like being a partner best.


----------



## dmmj

studies say married men live longer. Maybe it just feels longer


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> studies say married men live longer. Maybe it just feels longer



*gives David the evil eye* Depends on whom they marry.


----------



## lisa127

Elohi said:


> Apparently it isn't always a good idea to mention that you rehomed your dogs for attacking tortoises. Sometimes dog people lose their minds and treat you like a selfish piece of crap. -sigh-


I have to admit it bothers me. But that's all I'll say about it.


----------



## Yvonne G

RosieRedfoot said:


> So I found another dress I like. This one is more flattering but it has lace which I'm not a huge fan of. The first one was more comfortable and I really wish I could try it on again so I'm trying to locate it here but to no avail. Nearest designer boutique that carries just that brand (so to speak) is 4 hours away. All I want is to ask the husband to be "this one or this one?" But he wants to be surprised at the reveal on the day of the event. Gah!



It's always nice to get another person's opinion, but even if someone tells you, "Yes, I like this one." If you would have rather had the other one, you won't be satisfied. Find the dress that YOU like, and don't worry what anyone else says.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It's a chilly morning here (Yvonne change that into "it's frickin' cold" so it fits your mindset better), but the sun has bravely appeared on the horizon.



We've moved back up into the 60's overnight. We're actually having a very nice Autumn. It's nowhere near getting down cold enough to freeze yet, thank goodness, because I have only move a very few plants into the greenhouse so far.


----------



## Yvonne G

Greetings all you chatters! Hope all you all are going to have wonderful Saturdays today. Anyone going to a special event today?


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO!!


----------



## bouaboua

A friend of mine just got his driver license. He is inviting us to his home this evening for dinner with some other families. Other then that, we have a normal Saturday.


----------



## lisa127

My 17 year old nephew has a band and they are having a gig tonight that I'm going to.

https://www.facebook.com/Christiandbryce?fref=ts&ref=br_tf


Until then, hopefully I'll get some cleaning done!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> *gives David the evil eye* Depends on whom they marry.


Very true.......


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> We've moved back up into the 60's overnight. We're actually having a very nice Autumn. It's nowhere near getting down cold enough to freeze yet, thank goodness, because I have only move a very few plants into the greenhouse so far.


Looks like we have a possible frost night in about two weeks.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> A friend of mine just got his driver license. He is inviting us to his home this evening for dinner with some other families. Other then that, we have a normal Saturday.



How old is he?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Greetings all you chatters! Hope all you all are going to have wonderful Saturdays today. Anyone going to a special event today?


Does maybe having ex show up so we can haul off all my piles of branches count?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Me too, but then I once use to care for one.


I didn't, I just know a whole lot of potentially irrelevant facts about animals


----------



## smarch

Good morning everyone!
I'm back on the iPhone so now the notifications actually tell me if someone quoted me or just replied (android failed to do that it was weird) 
Either way if I missed replying to someone in the past few months that was my phone and it won't be happening again


----------



## smarch

Plus I now have a phone case that fits my lifestyle. It's not waterproof but everything else proof. Though I don't plan to bring my phone to any mountains anytime soon after that last phone mountain disaster


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

It had no water and only dry hay as food


----------



## Jacqui

Very outdoorsy.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 151790
> 
> It had no water and only dry hay as food


Did you get him?


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> My 17 year old nephew has a band and they are having a gig tonight that I'm going to.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Christiandbryce?fref=ts&ref=br_tf
> 
> 
> Until then, hopefully I'll get some cleaning done!



Have fun! When you are done with your cleaning, wanna do mine?


----------



## Momof4

Happy Saturday!!
Our only plans are two soccer games in 100 degree Santa Ana heat!!! 
It has been so windy! Yesterday we hit 106. 

We also need to move stuff around in our garage so the guys can install the solar box panel thing. Our new system is going in next week. 

My husband was in a car accident/fender bender last week so we are picking up his truck now from the body shop. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend! I'll be lurking


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> Have fun! When you are done with your cleaning, wanna do mine?


yeah, let's see if mine actually gets done!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> How old is he?


He is in his late 40s, maybe early 50s~~~. Newly immigrated to US.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Happy Saturday!!
> Our only plans are two soccer games in 100 degree Santa Ana heat!!!
> It has been so windy! Yesterday we hit 106.
> 
> We also need to move stuff around in our garage so the guys can install the solar box panel thing. Our new system is going in next week.
> 
> My husband was in a car accident/fender bender last week so we are picking up his truck now from the body shop.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend! I'll be lurking



Your life is just so boring.  Your husband wasn't hurt, right? Enjoy that family time.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> He is in his late 40s, maybe early 50s~~~. Newly immigrated to US.



Neat. Enjoy the party.


----------



## jaizei

Lunch!


----------



## bouaboua

My dream lunch too. Don't let my wife know......


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> My dream lunch too. Don't let my wife know......



Runs to the phone and starts dialing...


----------



## Jacqui

I am just having peanut butter cups and tortillas.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got 1-1/2 lbs. really good bacon and plenty of eggs here. Anyone offering to come over and cook up breakfast/lunch ?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got 1-1/2 lbs. really good bacon and plenty of eggs here. Anyone offering to come over and cook up breakfast/lunch ?



I just eat, I do not cook.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got 1-1/2 lbs. really good bacon and plenty of eggs here. Anyone offering to come over and cook up breakfast/lunch ?



1.5 lbs of bacon, okay so then what are you going to eat? The eggs?


----------



## bouaboua

My wife just got a invitation to have Dim-Sum for lunch from one of her friend. Should I take some pictures while I enjoying it???


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I just eat, I do not cook.


But it's pork. Common sense mandates it needs to be cooked before consumed.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> View attachment 151800
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch!




Hey do you see what is happening over there? *when Cameron turns to look, grabs brownie and runs*


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> My wife just got a invitation to have Dim-Sum for lunch from one of her friend. Should I take some pictures while I enjoying it???



What is it?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But it's pork. Common sense mandates it needs to be cooked before consumed.



I agree, I just will not be the one cooking it.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Hey do you see what is happening over there? *when Cameron turns to look, grabs brownie and runs*



You're about 30 minutes late. I dont play when it comes to eating. There was also a snickers but I ate it before the picture.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> You're about 30 minutes late. I dont play when it comes to eating. There was also a snickers but I ate it before the picture.



Snickers would have been snitched, too.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> What is it?


If you like. please Google it.

Wikipedia have many wonderful pictures of Dim-sum. Here are couple......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Did you get him?


It was at a zoo


----------



## dmmj

I need a new No Trespassing sign

how about
no trespassing I'm tired of hiding the bodies


----------



## dmmj

or an alternative no trespassing sign

please trespass my tortoises could use a snack


----------



## Yvonne G

lisa127 said:


> My 17 year old nephew has a band and they are having a gig tonight that I'm going to.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Christiandbryce?fref=ts&ref=br_tf
> 
> 
> Until then, hopefully I'll get some cleaning done!



I used to love going to my son's high school band concerts. For kids, they sounded great!



bouaboua said:


> A friend of mine just got his driver license. He is inviting us to his home this evening for dinner with some other families. Other then that, we have a normal Saturday.



Oh boy! Dinner at a friend's. I love it when someone else cooks for me!!



Jacqui said:


> Does maybe having ex show up so we can haul off all my piles of branches count?



Of course it counts! Anytime you can get someone else to help you with your work its "special."



russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 151790
> 
> It had no water and only dry hay as food



It's just a display case. And other than the food and water, it actually looks quite pretty.



Momof4 said:


> Happy Saturday!!
> Our only plans are two soccer games in 100 degree Santa Ana heat!!!
> It has been so windy! Yesterday we hit 106.
> 
> We also need to move stuff around in our garage so the guys can install the solar box panel thing. Our new system is going in next week.
> 
> My husband was in a car accident/fender bender last week so we are picking up his truck now from the body shop.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend! I'll be lurking



You have a full day ahead of you. Hubby wasn't hurt in the fender bender?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> View attachment 151800
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch!



I see Seven/Eleven is your friend.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I see Seven/Eleven is your friend.



Nearest store. I can't drive cuz I'll never find another spot close by.

I also think I may have found those 10 pounds you were missing.


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL!!!! I wondered where they went.

So you're saying you've got a parking place near your house and you can't drive to the store or you won't be able to park at home again? Poor Cameron. I think some of us need to make up some Care packages with good, healthy food for you. Your house doesn't have a garage? Oh well, at least you're exercising when you have to walk to the store.


----------



## Yvonne G

Dang it! No more pictures from me until I can afford to buy a new camera. I took it outside this a.m. to get a picture of SO's destruction and set it down someplace. Now I can't find it. I've been all over the whole property, traced my steps, to no avail. If it was my phone (which I've lost quite a few times) I could have my daughter call me and listen for it to ring. But my camera is just quietly sitting there, letting the sun drain its battery. Dang, dang and double dang! (Here's where I need a different emoji that what we're cursed with)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cameron, for me the nearest store is 6-8 miles from my location. I've no truck any longer, but plenty of parking areas here, and the state has made the decision that I can no longer, "safely/legally drive". I wish I had spicy cheese puffs to munch on.


----------



## lisa127

@Yvonne G It's not a high school band concert. He actually has his own band and plays gigs. He has one tonight.


----------



## Yvonne G

I thought to give it one more look, and thank goodness, I was able to find my camera. It was in the dog bath tub in the back yard. So here's what SO did to the grape trellis yesterday:






I took the pictures this a.m. and he was out there actually eating the grape leaves.

On another note, I accidently discovered that my Kindle takes pictures and videos. But I don't know how to move them from the Kindle to the Forum. I was sitting in my recliner yesterday watching a video on my Kindle. When it was over, I clicked on the 'home' button and there was a strange little icon that had never been there before. It was a circle with lines in it (I've since realized it's a shutter). I clicked on it and a still picture of Misty laying in her bed appeared on the screen. I thought what the heck? Then I realized I just took a picture of Misty laying in her bed! It was a real nice picture too...good quality and very clear. Now I just have to figure out how to transfer the pictures out of t;he Kindle, and voila! If I ever leave my camera outside again, I have my back up Kindel!!!


----------



## Jacqui

SO just wanted that grape leaf that was way up high, teasingly waving to SO in the breeze.


----------



## Jacqui

Glad you found your camera Yvonne.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Cameron, for me the nearest store is 6-8 miles from my location. I've no truck any longer, but plenty of parking areas here, and the state has made the decision that I can no longer, "safely/legally drive". I wish I had spicy cheese puffs to munch on.



You need a horse again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> You need a horse again.


Here is a map/satellite view with the guesstimate for how long to walk to Safeway for me.


Home is the green dot, Safeway is the red one. Wait a minute…2-1/2 hours one way, it's only 7.3 miles for crying out loud.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here is a map/satellite view with the guesstimate for how long to walk to Safeway for me.
> View attachment 151824
> 
> Home is the green dot, Safeway is the red one. Wait a minute…2-1/2 hours one way, it's only 7.3 miles for crying out loud.


I would love to live out in the country but unfortunately it's just not feasible because I can't drive. I would hate that stranded feeling. So I do sympathize. Are you able to ride a bike? Heck of a lot faster than walking.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Are you able to ride a bike? Heck of a lot faster than walking.


 The concern for things like bike riding, other than just crashes, I currently am unable to turn my head. That and bumpy roads could lead to a setback for my broken neck vertebrae.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> I would hate that stranded feeling. So I do sympathize.


 And yes, the stranded feeling is at times overwhelming. There isn't even public transportation out here. I'll get you a closer in satellite photo that shows more of where I am.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The concern for things like bike riding, other than just crashes, I currently am unable to turn my head. That and bumpy roads could lead to a setback for my broken neck vertebrae.


I forgot that you are still under neck precautions. Oops. Have they said you can never drive again or do you just have to retest in a few months?


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And yes, the stranded feeling is at times overwhelming. There isn't even public transportation out here.



But you've got beer and us, right?


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And yes, the stranded feeling is at times overwhelming. There isn't even public transportation out here. I'll get you a closer in satellite photo that shows more of where I am.


Sometimes people have a negative attitude towards public transportation. As if it is below them or something. But when it is your only option you appreciate it. And I admit it makes for some interesting people watching him sometimes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> I forgot that you are still under neck precautions. Oops. Have they said you can never drive again or do you just have to retest in a few months?


Retest when all is "fixed". The neutral-surgeon said I get this hard neck collar on 24/7 at the least until the end of October. But on the plus side, that time is rapidly approaching, then more Xrays to check on the healing progression.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> But you've got us, right?


Not working means no money coming into my account so although I'd truly enjoy a cold beer or two and a nice, fresh rolled cigarette I've not the money. Yup, Whiner!


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not working means no money coming into my account so although I'd truly enjoy a cold beer or two and a nice, fresh rolled cigarette I've not the money. Yup, Whiner!


Well, just think how much healthier you'll be and how much more money you'll have if you quit the beer and cigarettes!  chewing gum and ice tea is not nearly as exciting but it is a lot cheaper. OK, you can now respond with all sorts of bad words if you want to I can take it.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Retest when all is "fixed". The neutral-surgeon said I get this hard neck collar on 24/7 at the least until the end of October. But on the plus side, that time is rapidly approaching, then more Xrays to check on the healing progression.


It will definitely take some time to get your neck muscles strong again. And you definitely can't afford to hit your head again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> OK, you can now respond with all sorts of bad words if you want to I can take it.


Instead I'll get that satellite photo up for you. You say country, I get elk in my upper pasture


----------



## leigti

That is beautiful out there. It would be great to live in the mountains but I just can't do it. Maybe I should win the lotto then I could just hire a driver. Of course maybe I should play lotto and then I would have a slightly better chance of winning.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For Ms. Gillian, Ms. Tina and the others I've missed, here is a satellite picture that shows, yes, I'm "in the sticks" so to speak…


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For Ms. Gillian, Ms. Tina and the others I've missed, here is a satellite picture that shows, yes, I'm "in the sticks" so to speak…
> View attachment 151851



Is this like a race? First one over wins? I think Tina has a bit of an advantage .

What time's dinner?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dinner is a HUGE pot of homemade chili with long grain brown rice on the side that I cooked up yesterday with plenty of shredded Tillamook sharp cheddar cheese. This picture will help as well

that's about right for the upper and lower property lines.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Here's a sneak peek of what I did today. I haven't said yes to any one yet. Down to 2 and wanting to try on the other one/get better pictures before I decide. I'm so wishy-washy when it comes to deciding!

Only ones I can for sure say no to are matronly looking ones, giant overly hot ones, or weird colors like red/purple.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here is a map/satellite view with the guesstimate for how long to walk to Safeway for me.
> View attachment 151824
> 
> Home is the green dot, Safeway is the red one. Wait a minute…2-1/2 hours one way, it's only 7.3 miles for crying out loud.



them's WALKING miles, podner!


----------



## Yvonne G

RosieRedfoot said:


> View attachment 151861
> View attachment 151862
> 
> 
> Here's a sneak peek of what I did today. I haven't said yes to any one yet. Down to 2 and wanting to try on the other one/get better pictures before I decide. I'm so wishy-washy when it comes to deciding!
> 
> Only ones I can for sure say no to are matronly looking ones, giant overly hot ones, or weird colors like red/purple.



That's very pretty. Were you wearing your wedding shoes when you tried it on? It might be a little long.


----------



## Jacqui

Rest time. Finally after like two months waiting, we got all the cut branches and weeds to the dump. Six loads. He got smart and left me his trailer for the fall, so I can cut, load and take to the burn pile by myself


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Nope, was barefoot. I have suuuuper wide feet and nothing but flats/tennis shoes fit me and the venue is outdoor lawn... So heels are out but that's what alterations are for!


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> View attachment 151861
> View attachment 151862
> 
> 
> Here's a sneak peek of what I did today. I haven't said yes to any one yet. Down to 2 and wanting to try on the other one/get better pictures before I decide. I'm so wishy-washy when it comes to deciding!
> 
> Only ones I can for sure say no to are matronly looking ones, giant overly hot ones, or weird colors like red/purple.



Nice.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I tried on a few others, one of which everybody seems to love but I go "ew lace" and the price was used car level of high... These dresses will be the death of me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> I tried on a few others, one of which everybody seems to love but I go "ew lace" and the price was used car level of high... These dresses will be the death of me.


It's your and your grooms wedding, if you don't love the gown don't go with it, go with the one you do like/love the most. Others can wear the ones they like at their own 1st, 2nd, 3rd or whatever number wedding.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Problem is he's the only one whose opinion I want but he wants to be surprised. I know he'll love whatever I wear (believe me, he's used to my non girly ways of jeans, t-shirt, and no makeup)


----------



## Yvonne G

RosieRedfoot said:


> I tried on a few others, one of which everybody seems to love but I go "ew lace" and the price was used car level of high... These dresses will be the death of me.



It's a shame they price them so high. It's a wear-once-then-store type apparel, but you pay, like you said, the price of a small car for one. What's wrong with lace?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> What's wrong with lace?


(Pistt Yvonne, she doesn't like lace!)


----------



## Elohi

and so it begins...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Dinner is a HUGE pot of homemade chili with long grain brown rice on the side that I cooked up yesterday with plenty of shredded Tillamook sharp cheddar cheese. This picture will help as well
> View attachment 151852
> that's about right for the upper and lower property lines.


Cheddar cheese?????
Yummmmyyyy!!!!


----------



## dmmj

I really think we should sterilize stupid people I mean seriously. Anybody who did the cinnamon challenge planking or the new fad resembling a frozen chicken it is called chucking. Or chickening something like that. I weep for the human species sometimes


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> I really think we should sterilize stupid people I mean seriously.


You know how I feel about this, correct?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Lace is pretty but I have never been one for it. I either snag it or stain it and it's extra expensive!


----------



## Jacqui

Evening everybody!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Evening everybody!


Hi Jacqui. How is it you are tonight? I've been getting all distracted by other posts on the forum it seems all day today while trying to watch football earlier and now the fun movie "The Avengers". The movie is entertaining enough but I didn't get to watch my DUCKS on TV so that was a letdown. And you today? Do I remember something about a trailer being left at your place to fill and make dump runs easier?


----------



## dmmj

the world's fattest woman holds 2 Guinness World Records. one naturally for the world's fattest woman weighing in at over 1200 pounds the second one for most weight loss she lost 900 pounds. Amazing on all counts


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But no record for most skin? I find that to be amazing.


----------



## Yvonne G

Today was pretty productive for me. I finished cleaning up my trench mess. I lost and found my camera. I cleaned out a flower bed. I planted my "ugly" plants. I added a couple little shade shelves in the new greenhouse. I helped a couple who brought me their sulcata hatchlings and wanted advice. Turns out they had two desert tortoise hatchlings. I found a home for a very large female RES. I watered the tortoise yards. And I didn't take a nap!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> And I didn't take a nap!!


And you learned how to take pictures of Misty with you Kindle device.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, right...I forgot that one. Now I need to learn how to get them off the Kindle.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, right...I forgot that one. Now I need to learn how to get them off the Kindle.


Use the silk browser to access the forum and post the pics. Or you can use the amazon photo app to upload them to the cloud and have access to them from any other device you have. 

If you have a prime membership, you get unlimited photo storage.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But all pictures take up valuable memory of your device.


----------



## Yvonne G

I have prime membership. But I don't know how to access the pictures on the Kindle.

I s'pose I could do a Google search. But laziness prevails. One day I will do that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

By the way Yvonne, Utah State is all over Fresno State right now in football. 
US 43 FS 14 
9:08 left in the forth quarter.


----------



## Yvonne G

***Yvonne puts fingers in her ears and says, "la la la la la la la la la - I can't hear you!"***


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Correction now 50 to 14.


----------



## Yvonne G

Monica: I just did a google search and it seems easy enough. I'll give it a try tomorrow. thanks for the advice.


----------



## dmmj

does the Kindle not have on screen help with an Amazon rep?


----------



## lisa127

Good morning everyone! I'd like to share a picture of my nephew at his gig last night that I told you about. He is the younger brother of the nephew I lost to suicide last year. At his brothers memorial service he performed the song "When I Get Where I'm Going" by Brad Paisley.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hi Jacqui. How is it you are tonight? I've been getting all distracted by other posts on the forum it seems all day today while trying to watch football earlier and now the fun movie "The Avengers". The movie is entertaining enough but I didn't get to watch my DUCKS on TV so that was a letdown. And you today? Do I remember something about a trailer being left at your place to fill and make dump runs easier?



Yes, I have a trailer for me to use for a couple of months. My shoulders are a bit sore today, but nothing to complain about. Yourself?


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> View attachment 151922
> Good morning everyone! I'd like to share a picture of my nephew at his gig last night that I told you about. He is the younger brother of the nephew I lost to suicide last year. At his brothers memorial service he performed the song "When I Get Where I'm Going" by Brad Paisley.



He looks like a nice young man. Did everybody have a good time last night? Did he have a nice crowd?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Today was pretty productive for me. I finished cleaning up my trench mess. I lost and found my camera. I cleaned out a flower bed. I planted my "ugly" plants. I added a couple little shade shelves in the new greenhouse. I helped a couple who brought me their sulcata hatchlings and wanted advice. Turns out they had two desert tortoise hatchlings. I found a home for a very large female RES. I watered the tortoise yards. And I didn't take a nap!!



Way to go!


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> He looks like a nice young man. Did everybody have a good time last night? Did he have a nice crowd?


Yes, we had a good time and the band was great. They are just getting started and their gigs are very small still. They were performing at fundraiser last night. It was a fundraiser for mentally challenged adults.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> does the Kindle not have on screen help with an Amazon rep?



I have no idea what it has. All I use it for is reading and watching old TV shows. After I took that picture and went back to my 'home' page, I had no idea how to go back and see the picture again.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> Yes, we had a good time and the band was great. They are just getting started and their gigs are very small still. They were performing at fundraiser last night. It was a fundraiser for mentally challenged adults.



I wish them the best of luck.


----------



## Yvonne G

Everyone must have gone to church this a.m. Chat is very quiet. Time for me to leave too. I've got to take advantage of the cool morning to get some outside work done.


----------



## dmmj

I can't go to church the last 1 I was in collapsed. structural failure they said Yeah right.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And as if for me…Sunday is the day I have no alarm to wake me up. I just get up when I want. Paid off today by an extra 4 hours sleep.


----------



## Elohi

I've just been doing tortoise chores and battling extreme fatigue. Some days I'm so tired I can barely function. It sucks so bad.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Finally sunny again! We had rain again yesterday that caused more flooding, so fingers crossed we can have like two solid weeks of no rain to let the ground dry up some and reduce the risk of all these flash floods. 

We *still* are under a boil water advisory. Been 8 days now. At least we have water to flush toilets with, can still shower, can wash clothes on hot, and wash dishes on sterilize... Just can't drink anything coming out of the tap, brush teeth with it, or cook with it. Don't know when it'll be repaired either.


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> I've just been doing tortoise chores and battling extreme fatigue. Some days I'm so tired I can barely function. It sucks so bad.



I suffer a similar malady. Not fatigue, but laziness!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I suffer


 Most days I'm physically there as well. Again I say thank you Judge Judy!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I used to watch her, but haven't in a very long time. Now most of my TV watching starts with Jeopardy and ends with NCIS, then I turn the TV off and access old TV shows on my Kindle. Right now I'm watching A Gifted Man, 2011-2012. Not really very attention grabbing, but sort of interesting. But I can see why it only lasted one season.


----------



## Jacqui

...slowly melting away due to unbearable heat....


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> ...slowly melting away due to unbearable heat....


It's nice here today. 70°. But we are still in a major drought. It rained briefly yesterday but not much. Next summer is not going to be any fun if we don't get some serious moisture soon. We're not as bad as California was doing but we are going to get there quickly. I was actually able to put my tortoise outside earlier this week for one entire day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw heck, suck it up lady. Spray yourself with the garden hose and keep right on a-workin'.


----------



## Elohi

It's supposed to be 99 tomorrow.


----------



## Yvonne G

...and San Antonio is probably pretty humid. I can take the 90'sF, unless it's humid. 

My back is killing me. Time to go sit in my recliner with a small pillow in the small of my back and my Kindle in my hands. A glass of iced tea might be nice too.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> ...and San Antonio is probably pretty humid. I can take the 90'sF, unless it's humid.
> 
> My back is killing me. Time to go sit in my recliner with a small pillow in the small of my back and my Kindle in my hands. A glass of iced tea might be nice too.


That sounds like a good plan. Wish I could come hang out with you and talk torts and life. 

It's actually pretty dry here most of the day. Humidity can be really high in the mornings though until the clouds burn off. It says 34%.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> It's supposed to be 99 tomorrow.
> View attachment 152004



Hey 91 here too.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> ...and San Antonio is probably pretty humid. I can take the 90'sF, unless it's humid.
> 
> My back is killing me. Time to go sit in my recliner with a small pillow in the small of my back and my Kindle in my hands. A glass of iced tea might be nice too.



Ice tea would be nice, but no ice. Darn


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry about your back. Yvonne.


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> I suffer a similar malady. Not fatigue, but laziness!


I think I'm setting new records for laziness today.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I think I'm setting new records for laziness today.



It is good for you to take such days.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> It is good for you to take such days.


I got a lot done yesterday.. So I guess I'm taking today off. Hadn't really planned on it. There are a few things I absolutely need to get done before I go back to work tomorrow though. Hopefully I'll get moving soon.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello and wising everyone to have a wonderful evening.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Hello and wising everyone to have a wonderful evening.



The same to you kind sir.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Hooray water is back!


----------



## Elohi

RosieRedfoot said:


> Hooray water is back!


Good deal!!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Sorry about your bavk. Yvonne.


@Yvonne G How is your back? or bavk??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Hooray water is back!


I'd still boil for another 24 hours to help flush nastiness from your pipes.


----------



## Momof4

Good evening!
I'm so tired of our hot weather!! Although we did a lot today, I can't work outside! There is no relief in sight. I swear we are going to go from summer to winter! 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend.


----------



## Momof4

We ate out so much this weekend that I feel like one big blob

I had lamb Wellington for the first time and it was delicious!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello peeps


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Hello peeps



Hello! Hello! ! !


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> We ate out so much this weekend that I feel like one big blob
> 
> I had lamb Wellington for the first time and it was delicious!!


you ate Wellington? Looks like we'll need a new moderator.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Hello! Hello! ! !


Hi Steven
How is your evening so far?


----------



## dmmj

I found a class for filmschool I'd like to take. interracial relations in adult films. Sign me up.


----------



## Elohi

So that I don't confuse the iSpy gamers, Yvonne here are some boring San Antonio skyline pics from today. Terrible quality as the passenger of a moving vehicle lol. 









The last two are of six flags fiesta Texas.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'd still boil for another 24 hours to help flush nastiness from your pipes.



I'm running the dishwasher and washing machine empty with bleach and running the faucets for a good bit to make up for all that water we didn't use  And to flush out the hot water heater/pipes!


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Steven
> How is your evening so far?


Nothing........Bay Area football teams sucks. That is all I can say....


----------



## mike taylor

Hello people and Tortoises !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> you ate Wellington?


Oh the HUMOR contained…yup, you get it.


----------



## Bogie=babyDINO

Hello!!
So I have a curious question for everyone. Seems like a lot of you more active members post on this thread so I'll ask here. 

Do some of you guys know each other in person? Has this forum made you good friends? 

Just curious. Some of you guys know a lot about each other


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> And to flush out the hot water heater/pipes!


Smart one you are. Water heater forgotten completely I had.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Bogie=babyDINO I've met a couple members in the flesh, spoken with others on the telephone and what have you. We developed (?) friendships where we actively joke and mess with each other. Personally I'd probably not know any of these Texas folks if not for the Forum. As for me being a better person do to the Forum? Probably yes. I've had reptiles most all my life and tortoises for way longer than I want to admit age wise, and it's nice to interact with others with the same motivation as in proper animal husbandry with tortoises. Does all this help? Also, welcome to the thread where the cool kids hang out.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bogie=babyDINO said:


> Hello!!
> Some of you guys know a lot about each other


I have sent you a PM as well.


----------



## jaizei

The members I've met, I didn't realize that they were on here until after the fact.


----------



## dmmj

I've met a few but most I only know through the forum. its nice to talk and joke with people who love tortoise as much as I do. welcome to the forum and pretend chat.


----------



## Bogie=babyDINO

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @Bogie=babyDINO I've met a couple members in the flesh, spoken with others on the telephone and what have you. We developed (?) friendships where we actively joke and mess with each other. Personally I'd probably not know any of these Texas folks if not for the Forum. As for me being a better person do to the Forum? Probably yes. I've had reptiles most all my life and tortoises for way longer than I want to admit age wise, and it's nice to interact with others with the same motivation as in proper animal husbandry with tortoises. Does all this help? Also, welcome to the thread where the cool kids hang out.


That's really cool! I got on this forum just wanting some information and now I'm hooked. I can see everyday it not just about informing people about care but their is an online tortoise community here. It's just really interesting to me. And our tortoises are the source behind it! So great!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bogie=babyDINO said:


> That's really cool! And our tortoises are the source behind it! So great!


I'm with you there 100%! I've a friend I've become very close with from the Forum. He lives in the Middle East, and yes, he's a devoted Muslim. I once pointed out to him that here the tortoises of all things brought a Cowboy from the USA and a Muslim from the Middle East together and as friends. Maybe world leaders need tortoises as home time companions.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> We ate out so much this weekend that I feel like one big blob
> 
> I had lamb Wellington for the first time and it was delicious!!



You must be mistaken. Barb is never a lamb.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Sorry about your back. Yvonne.



Thanks, but it's no big deal. It always gets me to have to walk around outside to all the potted plants watering them. I must unconsciously be sort of leaning over or something. After I've sat for a while with a little pillow at the small of my back it's all better!!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> @Yvonne G How is your back? or bavk??



LOL! I noticed that Jacqui corrected her post. I was thinking I was supposed to be bivouacking or something.


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> So that I don't confuse the iSpy gamers, Yvonne here are some boring San Antonio skyline pics from today. Terrible quality as the passenger of a moving vehicle lol.
> View attachment 152024
> 
> View attachment 152025
> 
> View attachment 152026
> 
> View attachment 152027
> 
> 
> The last two are of six flags fiesta Texas.



Where are all the tall buildings?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bogie=babyDINO said:


> Hello!!
> So I have a curious question for everyone. Seems like a lot of you more active members post on this thread so I'll ask here.
> 
> Do some of you guys know each other in person? Has this forum made you good friends?
> 
> Just curious. Some of you guys know a lot about each other



Hi Kelsey:

That's really what this thread is all about. I've met one or two of these weirdos in person, but mostly we just know each other here. I love this thread. It makes the people we talk and listen to much more real to me. Spend some time here and let us get to know you too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> That's really what this thread is all about. I've met one or two of these weirdos in person


@Bogie=babyDINO I'm guilty as charged here. Yvonne has met me this last summer. We had a small PNW meet up up here. A bunch of tortoise loving weirdos getting together. We had a blast of course.


----------



## Bogie=babyDINO

Well I have found a new passion so you will be seeing me around. I'd love to get to know all of you! Tortoise lovers unite!!  lol....okay maybe not but shouldn't we have a slogan of some sort?


----------



## Yvonne G

Go for it!


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Kelsey:
> 
> That's really what this thread is all about. I've met one or two of these weirdos in person, but mostly we just know each other here. I love this thread. It makes the people we talk and listen to much more real to me. Spend some time here and let us get to know you too.


weirdo? I don't know whether or not I should be insulted?


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> Where are all the tall buildings?


Over in the center of town which is REALLY far from where we ever are lol. 
SA doesn't have a spectacular skyline for such a big city.


----------



## Elohi

Dallas has us beat for best skyline.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think it's very pretty. I have a fondness for skylines, especially at night. that one is spectacular.


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Dallas has us beat for best skyline.



I visited my son in Forney and we drove through Dallas while I was there. It was very impressive. Some of the building are very different. I wonder if the architects won any awards. Great designs.


----------



## dmmj

I'm not a fan of the city per say but I don't think any town can beat the New York city skyline


----------



## Yvonne G

This was an interesting one. You hardly ever see Lady Liberty's back:







But those are just plain old vertical box buildings. Where are the fancy shapes?


----------



## Yvonne G

When I did a Google image search for these skylines I got pages and pages for each search. When I searched for Fresno, CA it came back with exactly two skyline pictures. All the rest were other pictures - people eating in restaurants, etc. here's Fresno's not so interesting skyline (the clouds are gorgeous!:






Yup. Believe it or not, those are our only tall buildings.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> This was an interesting one. You hardly ever see Lady Liberty's back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But those are just plain old vertical box buildings. Where are the fancy shapes?


Hmmmm i am oddly turned on.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> (the clouds are gorgeous!:


As are the snow covered mountains above the clouds.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO . It's back to work after a nice weekend of riding motor cycles around Houston .


----------



## mike taylor

Here's a picture of me photo bombing my bike .


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As are the snow covered mountains above the clouds.



Actually, that picture is very deceiving. Those mountains are pretty far away. I don't know how they brought them up close for the picture, but that's not how it looks in real life.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Morning TFO . It's back to work after a nice weekend of riding motor cycles around Houston .



Wow...you have time to ride? I guess mom forgot to make a list of honey do's for you huh?


----------



## mike taylor

No she didn't forget the honey do's at all . I just didn't do them . ha-ha Running out of good riding weather . Our winters are cold and rainy here in Houston . That picture was taken in the ferry line. Took about 30 minutes to get on the boat . We where picking on the cops that were checking everyone . They said you have been randomly picked for a search . I let them know we don't have to let them search . I can't believe how many people don't know their constitutional rights. I don't like giving cops a hard time but they try to do stuff wrong all the time with no punishment . Sorry I'm ranting .


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello everyone


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Actually, that picture is very deceiving. Those mountains are pretty far away. I don't know how they brought them up close for the picture, but that's not how it looks in real life.



That's the horrible part about photoshop - you can't trust anything you see. 

I saw a similar picture of Seattle with Rainier in the background.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> No she didn't forget the honey do's at all . I just didn't do them . ha-ha Running out of good riding weather . Our winters are cold and rainy here in Houston . That picture was taken in the ferry line. Took about 30 minutes to get on the boat . We where picking on the cops that were checking everyone . They said you have been randomly picked for a search . I let them know we don't have to let them search . I can't believe how many people don't know their constitutional rights. I don't like giving cops a hard time but they try to do stuff wrong all the time with no punishment . Sorry I'm ranting .



What a bad boy! But then, I guess you have all winter for the honey do's.

What did they cops do when you refused the search?


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Hello everyone



I don't care what those across the pond say, I'm still going to wish you a Good Morning! It is morning here. Those other folks can just change it to a greeting for any time of the day. I won't learn metric and I won't learn celsius. I'm old and set in my ways and don't want to change! So there!! P-f-t-t-t!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> I don't care what those across the pond say, I'm still going to wish you a Good Morning! It is morning here. Those other folks can just change it to a greeting for any time of the day. I won't learn metric and I won't learn celsius. I'm old and set in my ways and don't want to change! So there!! P-f-t-t-t!


I'm good with that


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> What a bad boy! But then, I guess you have all winter for the honey do's.
> 
> What did they cops do when you refused the search?


Not a thing. They knew they where in the wrong . They just ask you all kinds of questions . I always tell them I don't talk to police . Then they ask if you're hiding something . Then they want your Id. Then I say if I'm breaking the law or charged with something I'll give them my Id. I have a problem with cops that violate my rights . That's why our forefathers gave their life's for is our freedoms . For the most part the cops knew they couldn't get away with what they where doing to everyone . One of them said he understands where I was coming from .


----------



## Momof4

My friend found this handsome big boy wondering and asked me if he was mine. 
She found his owner because they came out looking for him. The side gate was open. 
I was just getting ready to help her.
Love happy endings!


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> My friend found this handsome big boy wondering and asked me if he was mine.
> She found his owner because they came out looking for him. The side gate was open.
> I was just getting ready to help her.
> Love happy endings!
> View attachment 152095


now that's a tortoise


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> now that's a tortoise



I know right? I wish I was there because it's about 1/2 mi from me and I could have talked tortoises with them. 
Even told them about TFO.


----------



## Yvonne G

I just got finished picking my new insurer. Oh for the good old days when my insurance was provided by my employer!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> My friend found this handsome big boy wondering and asked me if he was mine.
> She found his owner because they came out looking for him. The side gate was open.
> I was just getting ready to help her.
> Love happy endings!
> View attachment 152095


I would of been the one running out of the side gate looking for the tort apologizing profusely


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Much better than here. A school lost their outdoor sulcata and a supposed reptile rehabber found it and "released" him into a local river. No, not on the banks, but IN the river and he drowned. I was pissed off reading the news article.


----------



## smarch

I just came across this adorable video of a hatchling who hasn't quite got the memo that he's hatched yet.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=686170248172901


----------



## Elohi

Good evening all.


----------



## Elohi

You guys....this little hatchling, Jack, is the coolest little tort ever. He is madly in love with food. He even sleeps in his food LOL. He also seems to like company. He's so incredibly sweet.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> You guys....this little hatchling, Jack, is the coolest little tort ever. He is madly in love with food. He even sleeps in his food LOL. He also seems to like company. He's so incredibly sweet.
> View attachment 152160


Keeper Monica?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've seen tonight on the news that summer babies are healthier overall their entire lives than us winter babies, I say, "Really? Prove it Mr Tan-lines!"


----------



## RosieRedfoot

This is the dress most people like best. I just want to keep searching, lol. Belt optional.


----------



## lisa127

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've seen tonight on the news that summer babies are healthier overall their entire lives than us winter babies, I say, "Really? Prove it Mr Tan-lines!"


I was born the second half of January. That week when school is always closed due to snow days and nobody leaves the house. I guess I'm doomed!


----------



## lisa127

Saturday I am participating in a fundraiser walk for the American Foundation for Suicide Prevention in honor of my nephew. I watched the weather for this weekend and Saturday is a high of 45 degrees and rain.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Keeper Monica?


He might be. I already have one picked out that is for sure staying and Jack is trying to steal my heart. Haha


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> He might be. I already have one picked out that is for sure staying and Jack is trying to steal my heart. Haha



I figured you'd be keeping all 9.


----------



## Elohi

My girls and I being silly this evening. 









And the little love who will probably inherit the majority of the torts. She is my sidekick and helps out a lot with the tortoises.


----------



## Elohi

jaizei said:


> I figured you'd be keeping all 9.


I'm trying to NOT keep all 9. Hahahaha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

lisa127 said:


> I was born the second half of January. That week when school is always closed due to snow days and nobody leaves the house. I guess I'm doomed!


I'm a December birthing. Going backwards 9 months puts time around Spring…all I've got to say is 
Hmmmmm…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> View attachment 152171


Am I the only one to notice Monica has something like 12 thumbs in the third picture of this series?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Am I the only one to notice Monica has something like 12 thumbs in the third picture of this series?


LOL. No I just have really long bony fingers so it looks like a ball of fingers hahahaha


----------



## mike taylor

She's all thumbs today !


----------



## Elohi

Judging by things lately, you guys may be on to something lol.


----------



## dmmj

RosieRedfoot said:


> This is the dress most people like best. I just want to keep searching, lol. Belt optional.
> 
> View attachment 152162


yeah I don't really like that dress to be honest


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> This is the dress most people like best.
> View attachment 152162


I say, personally, way too much lacy.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> This is the dress most people like best. I just want to keep searching, lol. Belt optional.
> 
> View attachment 152162



It does look very nice on you.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Jeff is in having his CT scan done.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Jacqui *waves*

All the best to Jeff


----------



## spikethetort101

Good morning everyone


----------



## Jacqui

spikethetort101 said:


> Good morning everyone



*waves* Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Jacqui *waves*
> 
> All the best to Jeff



Morning Noel. How was work?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning Noel. How was work?


I don't know, I'm off this week


----------



## mike taylor

Hope all is well with Jeff Jacqui .


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I don't know, I'm off this week



So it went well. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Hope all is well with Jeff Jacqui .



It is his every 6 months scan. *fingers crossed*


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> It is his every 6 months scan. *fingers crossed*


and toes


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> and toes



Can you actually cross your toes? Guess I never tried. Can put my foot in my mouth (no comment needed Mike and David)


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! Jeff is in having his CT scan done.



has he been showing symptoms or is this just a normal thing.

Never mind. Six months' scan. I get it. Hopefully nothing shows up.

Good morning to all! Hope you all have great days and get a lot accomplished.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Can you actually cross your toes? Guess I never tried. Can put my foot in my mouth (no comment needed Mike and David)


Good evening Jacqui, hope you're well.

What do you think of this? Can you do this?


----------



## Bogie=babyDINO

Elohi said:


> He might be. I already have one picked out that is for sure staying and Jack is trying to steal my heart. Haha


Which one have you picked out? What's special about him?


----------



## Jacqui

Bogie=babyDINO said:


> Which one have you picked out? What's special about him?



I hope she keeps Jack and the one hatched just before him.


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning TFO.....


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good morning TFO.....



Morning Steven. Plans for the day?


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff wants to stay in town and see a movie. I want to go home and do animals. *grumble grumble* (and I am being quiet about my wishes).


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Jeff wants to stay in town and see a movie. I want to go home and do animals. *grumble grumble* (and I am being quiet about my wishes).



Which movie?


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good morning TFO.....


Morning Steven


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Good morning TFO.....


Morning  how are you friend?


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Jacqui, hope you're well.
> 
> What do you think of this? Can you do this?



I have to wait til I have shoes and socks off to try. Did you manually do that?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Which movie?



?Martian?


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning  how are you friend?



Hey Kiddo! How are you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Hey Kiddo! How are you?


Hey Jacqui! I'm fine.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Morning Steven. Plans for the day?


Helping my wife with all the torts. Other than that....I'm doing nothing today.


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning  how are you friend?


Doing well. Doing well. Thank you Sir.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Steven


Good morning My Lady.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Helping my wife with all the torts. Other than that....I'm doing nothing today.



Wanna come with us to the movies? $5 movie and free popcorn


----------



## Bogie=babyDINO

Jacqui said:


> Wanna come with us to the movies? $5 movie and free popcorn


$5 movies don't exist anymore!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I have to wait til I have shoes and socks off to try. Did you manually do that?


OK, I'll be waiting till you do take you shoes and socks off.

Yes and very easily.


----------



## Jacqui

Bogie=babyDINO said:


> $5 movies don't exist anymore!



Do in Lincoln, NE


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> OK, I'll be waiting till you do take you shoes and socks off.
> 
> Yes and very easily.



Just be sure to hold your breath when I do. I has stinky feet.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Wanna come with us to the movies? $5 movie and free popcorn


Anything good on the screen? Haven't go to a movie for a long time now. I believe last time my wife and I went to a movie was....maybe five years ago, could be longer.


----------



## bouaboua

My wife went to Costco. I need to take all the torts out around 11. When the outdoor temperature are up to about 80F. 

The morning are very cold now. But still no rain in sight.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Just be sure to hold your breath when I do. I has stinky feet.


UGH!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian - you always find such interesting pictures.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Gillian - you always find such interesting pictures.


Thank you.

Here's one for you Yvonne. Looking for trouble? Well here's a guy planning for *war!  *(Only joking ok?)


----------



## Yvonne G

I've seen that 'catittude' a time or two.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh great! I just fielded a phone call from a gal in Porterville who wants to give up two male sulcata tortoises. One is about the size of a garbage can lid and the other is a bit smaller. Seems these two males are fighting with her other male tortoise. What? whoever heard of such a thing?

I don't have room to keep a big sulcata in this cooling weather. Guess I'd better get busy and start making calls.


----------



## Elohi

Bogie=babyDINO said:


> Which one have you picked out? What's special about him?


She's just been particularly stunning since she hatched. She has really dark freckly skin and she's just lovely. 





Each of the nine has something desirable about them but I definitely have my favorites. 
This is Jack. The special little guy with the underbite. An absolute sweet little thing. 





Jacqui, I need to take some new pictures of splitty baby for you.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Anything good on the screen? Haven't go to a movie for a long time now. I believe last time my wife and I went to a movie was....maybe five years ago, could be longer.



Same for me. They are too expensive as a rule


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh great! I just fielded a phone call from a gal in Porterville who wants to give up two male sulcata tortoises. One is about the size of a garbage can lid and the other is a bit smaller. Seems these two males are fighting with her other male tortoise. What? whoever heard of such a thing?
> 
> I don't have room to keep a big sulcata in this cooling weather. Guess I'd better get busy and start making calls.



Notice how folks like to wait for the cold weather to start to decide to give up their tortoises.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Can you actually cross your toes? Guess I never tried. Can put my foot in my mouth (no comment needed Mike and David)


no comment needed that speaks for itself.


----------



## dmmj

well gentlemen playboy is doing away with nude photos by next year. I don't know what to say.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> well gentlemen playboy is doing away with nude photos by next year. I don't know what to say.



Well there goes my dream of being a playboy bunny playmate of the month.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> UGH!!!!!



But I wanna tickle them!


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> well gentlemen playboy is doing away with nude photos by next year. I don't know what to say.



Should have done it years ago. As much of a joke as it is, the articles were just about the best part.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> But I wanna tickle them!


Kitty feet are so cute


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Well there goes my dream of being a playboy bunny playmate of the month.


don't worry your dreams not dead yet. The magazine isn't going away only the nudity they're going to do scantily clad in provocative poses. Or are you one of you one of those purists? It's nude or nothing for you?


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Kitty feet are so cute



That they are.


----------



## Elohi

@Jacqui


----------



## dmmj

there is no emoji for the anger I'm feeling.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> there is no emoji for the anger I'm feeling.



About?


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> About?


how about everything? I'm Mr hate remember I need my hate button. hate hate hate


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey tortoise people, Pennsylvania is already too cold.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> there is no emoji for the anger I'm feeling.


----------



## bouaboua

Our "little Pig" is 7.7 KG (17lb) and 35 CM (plastron)。





We love this pig.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> how about everything? I'm Mr hate remember I need my hate button. hate hate hate


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> @Jacqui
> View attachment 152282


You have to love that teeny tiny little extra scute that one has.


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey tortoise people, Pennsylvania is already too cold.


Nick you have to find more time for us .


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> You have to love that teeny tiny little extra scute that one has.


How did it go with Jeff?


----------



## dmmj

October 13th is creepypasta day. That's it folks games over we're done turn the lights out on the way out.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Nick you have to find more time for us .


Don't tell me how to live my life mike!


----------



## mike taylor

I'll tell you what I want ! You don't control me ! NICK !!!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Go eat yellow snow Nick !


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Go eat yellow snow Nick !


Mmmmmmm lemomy


----------



## Elohi

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Don't tell me how to live my life mike!





mike taylor said:


> I'll tell you what I want ! You don't control me ! NICK !!!!!!





mike taylor said:


> Go eat yellow snow Nick !


LOL


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> well gentlemen playboy is doing away with nude photos by next year. I don't know what to say.


As my granddad said " times are changing "


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> the articles were just about the best part.


Are we still talking about Playboy Magazine here? Articles? There are ARTICLES in Playboy Magazine ? Weird…


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Are we still talking about Playboy Magazine here? Articles? There are ARTICLES in Playboy Magazine ? Weird…



Short stories even!


----------



## mike taylor

That's news to me ? Playboy as reading materials ? Hmmmm


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> That's news to me ? Playboy as reading materials ? Hmmmm


And " NO " centerfolds!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

And can of beer with a straw !


----------



## mike taylor

What are all the hot ladies going to do ?


----------



## leigti

Is there still such thing as a Playgirl magazine?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Is there still such thing as a Playgirl magazine?


The marketing group was fired because they read how well the "scratch and sniff" books were selling so they tried that and the magazine failed completely…


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The marketing group was fired because they read how well the "scratch and sniff" books were selling so they tried that and the magazine failed completely…


That's not even funny.


----------



## mike taylor

How rude ! Ha-ha ( cowboy gets snacked ) ha-ha Thing not to say to woman.


----------



## Elohi

I think they like to eat. Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> How rude ! Ha-ha ( cowboy gets snacked ) ha-ha Thing not to say to woman.


I said I was sorry…just not to you MIKEY.


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> How rude ! Ha-ha ( cowboy gets snacked ) ha-ha Thing not to say to woman.


things not to say to a woman? That's a pretty long list


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

1) wow. You look so much older !
2) wow. You seemed much younger !
3) really? You look like you've had way more than just 1 baby. 


Next…


----------



## Yvonne G

Contest pictures are up:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...r-voting-thread-please-read-the-rules.129951/


----------



## Yvonne G

Man o man...that posting calendar picture thing is really a big job. I give Josh many kudos for taking it on every year. I had to first of all, open each picture individually and make it smaller, pixel-wise, so it would load in a timely manner when you all open the thread. I started right after NCIS was over, 9p, and just now got it all up and running - well locked until tomorrow. An hour and a half. I tried to be careful. I certainly hope I got it right.


----------



## Yvonne G

Did I tell you that the last YF egg hatched? 6 eggs, 6 babies! 100% hatch rate. Of course, when you count the two batches of 15 YF eggs that have been cooking for longer than these that hatched, I guess I end up in the minus column. I'm going to keep this baby. So I've kept the little Manouria and now a YF. And tomorrow someone is bringing me a little 3 toe hatchling. I still have the two texas babies from last year and the 6 desert tortoise hatchlings from this year. Babies, babies, lotsa' babies!!

Where is everyone?


----------



## dmmj

things never to say to your wife or girlfriend yes dear your butt looks big in those jeans how are you going to smack me now?


----------



## Yvonne G

Maybe that's was the look she was going for.


----------



## pdrobber

Good morning! Off from work today, no plans


----------



## mike taylor

Mike,Mike ,Mike ! What day is it Mike? Hump day !


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> That they are.


Hi Jacqui, hope you are well. 

Taken off your shoes and socks off yet?


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey tortoise people, Pennsylvania is already too cold.


Hi there! Here it's still quite hot with temp reaching a maximum of 30 degrees C. Took Oli out for a walk in the lovely hot sun.


----------



## Gillian M

Elohi said:


> She's just been particularly stunning since she hatched. She has really dark freckly skin and she's just lovely.
> View attachment 152257
> 
> View attachment 152260
> 
> 
> Each of the nine has something desirable about them but I definitely have my favorites.
> This is Jack. The special little guy with the underbite. An absolute sweet little thing.
> View attachment 152261
> 
> View attachment 152262
> 
> 
> Jacqui, I need to take some new pictures of splitty baby for you.


Such a cute little tort!!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Mike,Mike ,Mike ! What day is it Mike? Hump day !



Garbage day!


----------



## Yvonne G

pdrobber said:


> Good morning! Off from work today, no plans



Ah...a day with no plans! My favorite kind.


----------



## Bogie=babyDINO

Elohi said:


> She's just been particularly stunning since she hatched. She has really dark freckly skin and she's just lovely.
> View attachment 152257
> 
> View attachment 152260
> 
> 
> Each of the nine has something desirable about them but I definitely have my favorites.
> This is Jack. The special little guy with the underbite. An absolute sweet little thing.
> View attachment 152261
> 
> View attachment 152262
> 
> 
> Jacqui, I need to take some new pictures of splitty baby for you.


Oh wow she is a looker! Beautiful shell! 
After seeing more pics, Jack is such a heart throb! His underbite it adorable! I love it! I think you should keep them both. Jack looks like a little pouty kid that you told can't have any marshmallows before dinner! Haha too cute.


----------



## Jacqui

Pictures?


Yvonne G said:


> Did I tell you that the last YF egg hatched? 6 eggs, 6 babies! 100% hatch rate. Of course, when you count the two batches of 15 YF eggs that have been cooking for longer than these that hatched, I guess I end up in the minus column. I'm going to keep this baby. So I've kept the little Manouria and now a YF. And tomorrow someone is bringing me a little 3 toe hatchling. I still have the two texas babies from last year and the 6 desert tortoise hatchlings from this year. Babies, babies, lotsa' babies!!
> 
> Where is everyone?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Garbage day!



Trash pickup day here.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Good morning! Off from work today, no plans



Enjoy yourself.


----------



## tortdad

Morning guys. How have you all been? I'm doing well, just been busy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Pictures?




She has a couple extra scutes! Yippee!


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> She has a couple extra scutes! Yippee!
> 
> View attachment 152386
> View attachment 152387
> View attachment 152389


 Awesome


----------



## Jacqui

Looks like you saved the best for last.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
We are in Miami, just wanted to say hello to everyone *waves*


----------



## Yvonne G

Miami? That's a fur piece from the hot and dry desert of Arizona.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 152405
> 
> Morning all
> We are in Miami, just wanted to say hello to everyone *waves*


Miami?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Miami?


Yup  going to hang out on the beach and go to the turtle hospital in marathon YAY!!


----------



## Gillian M

Elohi said:


> @Jacqui
> View attachment 152282


Adorable!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Yup  going to hang out on the beach and go to the turtle hospital in marathon YAY!!


Enjoy yourselves!


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 152405
> 
> Morning all
> We are in Miami, just wanted to say hello to everyone *waves*


Hi! And have a nice time.


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 152449




I can't wait to see your pics!!
Have fun!!


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 152449


Enjoy you time........And

More picture.......Please! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 152475
> View attachment 152476
> View attachment 152477
> View attachment 152478
> View attachment 152479
> View attachment 152480
> View attachment 152481
> View attachment 152482


Sweet ! ! !

They are so pretty! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

How neat! What a great way to spend a day Noel.


----------



## dmmj

I don't think the doctor who checked my hernia today was an act ual doctor.he giggled too much during the examination


----------



## Yvonne G

*OK EVERYONE: LET'S VOTE!!!

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...r-voting-thread-please-read-the-rules.129951/*


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 152475
> View attachment 152476
> View attachment 152477
> View attachment 152478
> View attachment 152479
> View attachment 152480
> View attachment 152481
> View attachment 152482




What a fun trip. Did they allow you to touch the turtles?


----------



## Abdulla6169

dmmj said:


> I don't think the doctor who checked my hernia today was an act ual doctor.he giggled too much during the examination


I searched that on Google.


----------



## dmmj

I remember the advice my dad gave me on my wedding night he said son measure twice cut once. I'm still trying to figure that one out.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good advice...if you're building a tort table!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Good advice...if you're building a tort table!



Or building/making anything.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all! Good afternoon to a certain member, who knows who they are.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning Jacqui !


----------



## tortdad

Morning everyone


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey! Hope you all have great days.

Guess what? Last night when I took Misty out for her evening constitutional, I saw a few lightening flashes way off in the southern sky. So this a.m. when I took her out for her morning constitutional, the ground is wet and there's a tiny bit of mist in the air. You couldn't really call it rain, but wet stuff is actually coming down from the sky!!


----------



## Jacqui

Because we have had so much of that stuff from the sky and mild weather, the leaves on the trees are not as colorful as usual.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good morning Jacqui !



Morning Mike!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Morning everyone



Morning Kevin!


----------



## Momof4

Well, the solar is going up today!! 

If we're lucky we may get rain tonight. I think I wasted a bunch of seeds I have tried to grow this summer! I watered the heck out of them. I should have waited for winter to get things started. 
Plus the darn bunnies are eating my everything right to the ground! They even enjoyed my ganzania!! 


It's funny how in Ca our weeds pop up all winter and others don't see any until spring and summer!

Have a good morning or afternoon I'm headed to my dreaded workout in hot muggy weather!


----------



## mike taylor

I'm stuck at work dealing with a dumb *** electrician . We hired him as a journeyman because he told us what we wanted to hear . This guy doesn't fix anything at all . So I thinks I'm going to send him down the road . I hate having to do it so close to Christmas but this guy is a dumb *** .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I'm stuck at work dealing with a dumb *** electrician . We hired him as a journeyman because he told us what we wanted to hear . This guy doesn't fix anything at all . So I thinks I'm going to send him down the road . I hate having to do it so close to Christmas but this guy is a dumb *** .



Oh the joys of being the one in charge!


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> Well, the solar is going up today!!
> 
> If we're lucky we may get rain tonight. I think I wasted a bunch of seeds I have tried to grow this summer! I watered the heck out of them. I should have waited for winter to get things started.
> Plus the darn bunnies are eating my everything right to the ground! They even enjoyed my ganzania!!
> 
> 
> It's funny how in Ca our weeds pop up all winter and others don't see any until spring and summer!
> 
> Have a good morning or afternoon I'm headed to my dreaded workout in hot muggy weather!




Hopefully you take lots of pictures.


----------



## dmmj

here's how to get women mad in 2 easy steps.

1 take a picture of her 2 don't show it to her


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I'm stuck at work dealing with a dumb *** electrician . We hired him as a journeyman because he told us what we wanted to hear . This guy doesn't fix anything at all . So I thinks I'm going to send him down the road . I hate having to do it so close to Christmas but this guy is a dumb *** .



If he isn't working out, you have no choice. Keeping him brings down your projects.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I'm stuck at work dealing with a dumb *** electrician . We hired him as a journeyman because he told us what we wanted to hear . This guy doesn't fix anything at all . So I thinks I'm going to send him down the road . I hate having to do it so close to Christmas but this guy is a dumb *** .




It's an awful feeling
My husband had to let go one of his salesman yesterday. He had thought about it for 2 years. 
It was a friend but they kinda lost the friendship part. We even paid him when he didn't have any commissions coming in to help him out. He actually owes us thousands and we will never see it. 

Good luck.


----------



## Jacqui

It's Olive Garden for lunch.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> It's an awful feeling
> My husband had to let go one of his salesman yesterday. He had thought about it for 2 years.
> It was a friend but they kinda lost the friendship part. We even paid him when he didn't have any commissions coming in to help him out. He actually owes us thousands and we will never see it.
> 
> Good luck.



 That sucks.


----------



## Jacqui

On the way into town, I was going to try to get in a quick nap. My sweet husband actually sang me a lulaby.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> It's Olive Garden for lunch.



Enjoy!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Enjoy!!!



I love their soup, so I pig out on it. *blushes*


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> On the way into town, I was going to try to get in a quick nap. My sweet husband actually sang me a lulaby.


Awwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Momof4

I can't find the voting thread. I clicked on one Yvonne posted but it says "no post." Maybe it was old.


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> I can't find the voting thread. I clicked on one Yvonne posted but it says "no post." Maybe it was old.


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...r-voting-thread-please-read-the-rules.129951/


----------



## Momof4

Thank you!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Well, the solar is going up today!!
> 
> If we're lucky we may get rain tonight. I think I wasted a bunch of seeds I have tried to grow this summer! I watered the heck out of them. I should have waited for winter to get things started.
> Plus the darn bunnies are eating my everything right to the ground! They even enjoyed my ganzania!!
> 
> 
> It's funny how in Ca our weeds pop up all winter and others don't see any until spring and summer!
> 
> Have a good morning or afternoon I'm headed to my dreaded workout in hot muggy weather!



It's kinda' fun at first, watching your meter spin backwards!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It's Olive Garden for lunch.




M-m-m-m...endless breadsticks and salad!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I can't find the voting thread. I clicked on one Yvonne posted but it says "no post." Maybe it was old.



I just logged your vote, so I'm guessing you were able to find it!


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow! 12:03p...that's way past Misty's lunch time. I wonder why she hasn't been telling me she's hungry. I know Jacqui's having unlimited bread sticks and soup/salad, but what are the rest of you having? Yesterday I had creamed tuna on toast. I don't know what I'll have today. Maybe a baked potato with lots of butter, then chilli on top of that with grated cheddar cheese on top of the and a sprinkling of chopped red onions. yeah, that sounds good. That's what I'll have!

Later all.......


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I just logged your vote, so I'm guessing you were able to find it!



Yes, jaizei sent the link. It was so hard. I scrolled over and over and wrote down which pics kept catching my eye.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! 12:03p...that's way past Misty's lunch time. I wonder why she hasn't been telling me she's hungry. I know Jacqui's having unlimited bread sticks and soup/salad, but what are the rest of you having? Yesterday I had creamed tuna on toast. I don't know what I'll have today. Maybe a baked potato with lots of butter, then chilli on top of that with grated cheddar cheese on top of the and a sprinkling of chopped red onions. yeah, that sounds good. That's what I'll have!
> 
> Later all.......




What's creamed tuna? Sounds yummy!

I had a Jimmy Dean's sausage & pancake stick. 

I'm getting ready to make some burger patties for tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> M-m-m-m...endless breadsticks and salad!



I go for the endless soup.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! 12:03p...that's way past Misty's lunch time. I wonder why she hasn't been telling me she's hungry. I know Jacqui's having unlimited bread sticks and soup/salad, but what are the rest of you having? Yesterday I had creamed tuna on toast. I don't know what I'll have today. Maybe a baked potato with lots of butter, then chilli on top of that with grated cheddar cheese on top of the and a sprinkling of chopped red onions. yeah, that sounds good. That's what I'll have!
> 
> Later all.......



Your tater sounds good.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> What's creamed tuna? Sounds yummy!
> 
> I had a Jimmy Dean's sausage & pancake stick.
> 
> I'm getting ready to make some burger patties for tonight.



Toast some bread and set it aside. Make a white sauce (melt 2tbls butter, stir in 2tblsp flour, stir in 1 cup milk, stir constantly. It thickens as it gets ready to boil) Drain a can of tuna and add to the thickened white sauce. Salt and pepper to taste. Spoon over toast. One of my fall back favorites.


----------



## Yvonne G

The chilli I had was canned, no beans and it wasn't very good. Wendy's makes some damned good chilli, but I'm not eating out anymore. I've gotten scared in my old age of contracting some weird flu or cold from food preparers.


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> I'm stuck at work dealing with a dumb *** electrician . We hired him as a journeyman because he told us what we wanted to hear . This guy doesn't fix anything at all . So I thinks I'm going to send him down the road . I hate having to do it so close to Christmas but this guy is a dumb *** .



See - I'd only feel bad if the person had a good attitude and actually tried, though I figure if that were the case you'd try to find something else for him instead of getting rid of him.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Toast some bread and set it aside. Make a white sauce (melt 2tbls butter, stir in 2tblsp flour, stir in 1 cup milk, stir constantly. It thickens as it gets ready to boil) Drain a can of tuna and add to the thickened white sauce. Salt and pepper to taste. Spoon over toast. One of my fall back favorites.



So like a healthier version of SOS?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> The chilli I had was canned, no beans and it wasn't very good. Wendy's makes some damned good chilli, but I'm not eating out anymore. I've gotten scared in my old age of contracting some weird flu or cold from food preparers.



So your not thinking the folks at the grocery store are gonna get you?


----------



## AZtortMom

Good evening all
The turtle hospital was a lot of fun and thankfully I was not allowed to touch the turtles. I didn't want them to get use to being handled


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> So your not thinking the folks at the grocery store are gonna get you?



That's some good thinking, Jacqui. Perfectly good excuse for me not to go grocery shopping.


----------



## jaizei

Plus now there's Amazon Pantry.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Plus now there's Amazon Pantry.



But the 7/11 folks will miss you.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> But the 7/11 folks will miss you.



That was not a common occurrence. I rarely actually go into convenience stores. 

Wendy's and Taco Bell on the other hand, I think they might legitimately miss me when I go off fast food next month.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> I love their soup, so I pig out on it. *blushes*


the minestrone is delicious.


----------



## dmmj

am I the only one who feels bad for Lamar Odom? all the Kardashians are drooling to pull the plug on him and show it on the reality show. He's a dead man!


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> am I the only one who feels bad for Lamar Odom? all the Kardashians are drooling to pull the plug on him and show it on the reality show. He's a dead man!


The whole thing is very tragic


----------



## meech008

dmmj said:


> am I the only one who feels bad for Lamar Odom? all the Kardashians are drooling to pull the plug on him and show it on the reality show. He's a dead man!


I feel bad for him, he's getting so much hate over all of this. The man is in serious condition and dying and people are saying how he deserves it and all that. I guess none Of those people have ever gone through difficult times or suffered from addiction. He's made bad choices but he doesn't deserve to die. I by no means like the guy but dang.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> So like a healthier version of SOS?



I've always thought S.O.S. was the same thing, only made with beef, no?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> So your not thinking the folks at the grocery store are gonna get you?



I'm very careful to not touch my face when I'm out running errands and shopping. And I wash my hands thoroughly when I get home.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Plus now there's Amazon Pantry.



Wait...food online? I'll have to go check this out!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> That was not a common occurrence. I rarely actually go into convenience stores.
> 
> Wendy's and Taco Bell on the other hand, I think they might legitimately miss me when I go off fast food next month.



Oh. You have a goal? Please tell us more.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I've always thought S.O.S. was the same thing, only made with beef, no?



Think so.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Good evening all
> The turtle hospital was a lot of fun and thankfully I was not allowed to touch the turtles. I didn't want them to get use to being handled


You hav more photos to share with us...Right Noel???

Please say yes! ! !


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Toast some bread and set it aside. Make a white sauce (melt 2tbls butter, stir in 2tblsp flour, stir in 1 cup milk, stir constantly. It thickens as it gets ready to boil) Drain a can of tuna and add to the thickened white sauce. Salt and pepper to taste. Spoon over toast. One of my fall back favorites.




That sounds delicious!!


----------



## Jacqui

Frost advisory tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


>



Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> The chilli I had was canned, no beans and it wasn't very good. Wendy's makes some damned good chilli, but I'm not eating out anymore. I've gotten scared in my old age of contracting some weird flu or cold from food preparers.



Wendy's chili was always too greasy for me.


----------



## Yvonne G

I just fielded another found tortoise phone call. This lady said the tortoise weighs about 10 or 15 pounds and is on a mission. Sounds like another sulcata, right? She's bringing him over now (about a half hour). I have only one small quarantine pen left that's not occupied. And because this one is 'found,' I have to keep it for at least two weeks to give the loser a good chance to see my ads. Wow. Autumn is not usually my busy time, spring usually is. I'll take pictures and post them when I get him.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 152604


Did you take this picture?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Frost advisory tonight.



Whoa. Have you already moved in your delicate plants? and what about your delicate animals?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Hi!


Good morning Jacqui. (It's 3am here and I'm wide awake)! How are you? Hope all is well.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> That was not a common occurrence. I rarely actually go into convenience stores.
> 
> Wendy's and Taco Bell on the other hand, I think they might legitimately miss me when I go off fast food next month.



Life without fast food? Isn't that called he*l?


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Jacqui. (It's 3am here and I'm wide awake)! How are you? Hope all is well.



Taking a breather from collecting plants to bring inside or cover.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I just fielded another found tortoise phone call. This lady said the tortoise weighs about 10 or 15 pounds and is on a mission. Sounds like another sulcata, right? She's bringing him over now (about a half hour). I have only one small quarantine pen left that's not occupied. And because this one is 'found,' I have to keep it for at least two weeks to give the loser a good chance to see my ads. Wow. Autumn is not usually my busy time, spring usually is. I'll take pictures and post them when I get him.


I would like to see at 10:
To 15 pound Russian myself


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Whoa. Have you already moved in your delicate plants? and what about your delicate animals?



Animals yes, plants no.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I would like to see at 10:
> To 15 pound Russian myself



Yeah, they march like they're on a mission too. I may have jumped to a conclusion.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I just fielded another found tortoise phone call. This lady said the tortoise weighs about 10 or 15 pounds and is on a mission. Sounds like another sulcata, right? She's bringing him over now (about a half hour). I have only one small quarantine pen left that's not occupied. And because this one is 'found,' I have to keep it for at least two weeks to give the loser a good chance to see my ads. Wow. Autumn is not usually my busy time, spring usually is. I'll take pictures and post them when I get him.


Another one!!.....


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Did you take this picture?


Yes ma'am


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Wait...food online? I'll have to go check this out!



They've had food for a long time. It's just with Pantry they have some sort of special shipping - you fill up a 'box' for $5 something shipping. I just had a bunch of credits that were expiring so figured I should use them.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> You hav more photos to share with us...Right Noel???
> 
> Please say yes! ! !












The pellets they were feeding them was Mazuri
The first picture is my favorite


----------



## bouaboua

They are so pretty. Amazing animal. 

Thank you Noel. Thank you.


----------



## AZtortMom

Once my husband told them I was a monthly donor, they stopped the tour and got very excited
I was just trying to keep a low profile *blushes*


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> They are so pretty. Amazing animal.
> 
> Thank you Noel. Thank you.


They came right up to the edge of the tank. One of the squirted water on me. I was within inches of these beautiful creatures. There were many times where they made eye contact with you. It was very cool


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Oh. You have a goal? Please tell us more.



Not really a goal, more like a challenge but not really. I do it from time to time. Not really hard, eating out all the time gets old. 

My only real goal is to make some sort of actual goal.  Most things I do aren't for any particular reason other than that it interests me in some way at that particular time.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Another one!!.....



Yup. I was right. Another male sulcata:


----------



## Yvonne G

This makes three the same size and sex that I have right now.


----------



## bouaboua

Who want a male Sulcata?? Yvonne have three for adoption.......


----------



## dmmj

damn I wanted to see a 15 pound Russian


----------



## Elohi

Working on a new table. Still have a lot to do but it's getting there. I have a lot of new enclosures to set up too. I sure wish I could find huge bags of for bark.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning PC 7.14. (It's 3am here and I'm wide awake)!


 This is bad news to me Gillian. I too am often wide awake at 3:00-4:00 am. I use the facilities snuggle back up with Baxter a fall right to sleep. Wishing it was so for you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I saw on the news tonight that electronic gadgets maybe impeding a persons ability to fall asleep at night. The idea mainly has to do with the dominant light color put out. 
Smart phone, iPads, e-reading devices all putout blue light as the dominant light color, this is a brain color that stimulates your brain activity level where we should be more focused on darker yellows and oranges to help convince our brains into a sleep cycle. Now me, I spend the bulk of my forum time on my iPhone 6 app. at night, and have the opposite reaction.
I start perking up and not wanting to go to bed. Then it's 1:00-2:00 am. I'm also doing a very none-scientific experiment with my evening vitamins. Normally I take with my meds at 7-8:00 pm. Tonight and the last 2 nights I'm taking them as I head off to bed. It's working for me. It's 8:30ish pm. here on the West coast of the states and I am so ready for bed.


----------



## Momof4

meech008 said:


> I feel bad for him, he's getting so much hate over all of this. The man is in serious condition and dying and people are saying how he deserves it and all that. I guess none Of those people have ever gone through difficult times or suffered from addiction. He's made bad choices but he doesn't deserve to die. I by no means like the guy but dang.



I had no idea people were being so cruel!! It's a shame that he couldn't face his disease and try to better himself. I'm praying for him as well


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I saw on the news tonight that electronic gadgets maybe impeding a persons ability to fall asleep at night. The idea mainly has to do with the dominant light color put out.
> Smart phone, iPads, e-reading devices all putout blue light as the dominant light color, this is a brain color that stimulates your brain activity level where we should be more focused on darker yellows and oranges to help convince our brains into a sleep cycle. Now me, I spend the bulk of my forum time on my iPhone 6 app. at night, and have the opposite reaction.
> I start perking up and not wanting to go to bed. Then it's 1:00-2:00 am. I'm also doing a very none-scientific experiment with my evening vitamins. Normally I take with my meds at 7-8:00 pm. Tonight and the last 2 nights I'm taking them as I head off to bed. It's working for me. It's 8:30ish pm. here on the West coast of the states and I am so ready for bed.



I believe there is a lot of truth in this. By the time I'm finished watching TV at night I'm pretty sleepy, but I come on to the computer one last time to check for spammers, and by the time I'm finished with that and visiting here for a while, I'm wide awake and can't go to sleep.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I tie the vitamins into this as well.


----------



## Yvonne G

We're having some thunder tonight. Wonder if we're going to get some rain.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> We're having some thunder tonight. Wonder if we're going to get some rain.


It would be nice to get some rain at least, right?
Up here our February was the warmest February in 122 years. We could use some "normal" rainfall in these parts as well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We are finally getting public awareness getting involved with earthquake awareness. Today we had a public school and voluntary business participation in a drop/cover/head outside. The TV did a warning siren and everything seemed fun until I payed attention to what they were saying. The food in my cupboards and refrigerator/freezer is it for us here. Then they said the science shows it could happen tomorrow morning or a couple of decades, but it will hit and devastating. Yay.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It would be nice to get some rain at least, right?
> Up here our February was the warmest February in 122 years. We could use some "normal" rainfall in these parts as well.



This storm seems to be coming up from the south, and going east. I doubt it will reach the PNW. You'll have to start your own drums if you want rain up there.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yvonne G said:


> We're having some thunder tonight. Wonder if we're going to get some rain.



When I posted the above a half hour ago, the thunder was way off in the southern distance. Now it's directly overhead.


----------



## Yvonne G

Woo hoo!!! Rain!!! And it's not some piddly little mist either. Big gallopin' drops fallin' from the sky!! Smells so good.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, good night, all. tonight I get to fall asleep listening to the rain. See you in the a.m.


----------



## dmmj

dance like no one's watching you. But for the love of God can you keep your clothes on?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
Have a good Friday


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning


----------



## pdrobber

Good morning. 
Goals today: 
-laundry
-union square farmers market
-grocery store
-cactus pads
-bathe the dog and trim nails
-clean the apartment


----------



## Gillian M

pdrobber said:


> Good morning.
> Goals today:
> -laundry
> -union square farmers market
> -grocery store
> -cactus pads
> -bathe the dog and trim nails
> -clean the apartment


Good afternoon.

Only one goal today: 

FOOTBALL matches with many *goals!*


----------



## mike taylor

So did we pick a new mod yet?


----------



## dmmj

no no not yet not a gqiick choice to make.


----------



## spikethetort101

I'm tired but ready to start to today how is everyone

TGIF


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> So did we pick a new mod yet?


It seems not.


----------



## Yvonne G

pdrobber said:


> Good morning.
> Goals today:
> -laundry
> -union square farmers market
> -grocery store
> -cactus pads
> -bathe the dog and trim nails
> -clean the apartment



Yeah, right. Show us your list again this evening with hardly anything crossed off!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey all! Very humid out this a.m. I dug down and the "rain" we received only penetrated an inch into the soil. I had to get up early and put up my temporary pen once again in the back yard. I had built a temporary pen to house the small sulcata that used to have the run of the back yard, in order for the new 100 pounder to have the back yard. Well, last night after I had come in for the night, the big guy demolished the temporary pen. I should have taken a picture. It didn't look so much "demolished" as it looked like destroyed out of anger. It was a total mess. He's got to GO!


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, right. Show us your list again this evening with hardly anything crossed off!


True; a large majority of people do that, and by the end of the day....nothing is done! However, that does not apply on me - they've nicknamed me "The* MILITARY WOMAN*" here!!


----------



## pdrobber

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, right. Show us your list again this evening with hardly anything crossed off!



Probably correct


----------



## Gillian M

pdrobber said:


> Probably correct


How about a course with the *Military* *Woman?* You wouldn't fall asleep with something on that list, believe me.


----------



## Gillian M

Am I a scary spider or a cute little tort?


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Friday! ! ! ! We had a few drop of rain this morning also. We need some serious stuff......But the forecaster said by the end of the year and early months of next year we may get flooded.


----------



## dmmj

why do we feel safe under the blankets? It's not like a crazy axe murderer going to break into your room thinking 
I'm going to kill this........damn he's under the blankets he safe


----------



## dmmj

Gillian Moore said:


> Am I a scary spider or a cute little tort?


does Oli go out on maneuvers with you?


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> does Oli go out on maneuvers with you?



Now that you mention it, he might need to work on his ghillie suit.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Yes ma'am



Great shot!


----------



## pdrobber

Totally getting some! Not sure how many to get or how I'll get them home without pieces breaking off...


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> View attachment 152714
> 
> 
> Totally getting some! Not sure how many to get or how I'll get them home without pieces breaking off...



Good deal!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> So did we pick a new mod yet?



Nopers, but not like there is a rush for it.


----------



## Momof4

pdrobber said:


> View attachment 152714
> 
> 
> Totally getting some! Not sure how many to get or how I'll get them home without pieces breaking off...




You scored!! My nursery was selling for like $30. I walked away and found some on a hike.


----------



## mike taylor

Ding dong the dumb *** is gone ! Ha-ha


----------



## Jacqui

Apple crisp with ice cream... lunch is served.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Ding dong the dumb *** is gone ! Ha-ha



The "bad" employee?


----------



## bouaboua

pdrobber said:


> View attachment 152714
> 
> 
> Totally getting some! Not sure how many to get or how I'll get them home without pieces breaking off...


That is a great deal........I will buy them all.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Apple crisp with ice cream... lunch is served.


You need to talk to my wife more........I really like your idea of lunch menu.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> That is a great deal........I will buy them all.



So would I.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> You need to talk to my wife more........I really like your idea of lunch menu.



Lol


----------



## bouaboua

We will have some fried rice from the leftover last night. Very exciting right? Your apply chip with ice creme sounds better and better.


----------



## pdrobber

I could only carry one  along with the turnip greens, mustard greens and pothos plant I got. And the dog in the other tote bag on my shoulder. 

Now I have to figure out how to keep this thing alive and growing. Once I do that I'll go back and buy some more.


----------



## Momof4

pdrobber said:


> I could only carry one  along with the turnip greens, mustard greens and pothos plant I got. And the dog in the other tote bag on my shoulder.
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to keep this thing alive and growing. Once I do that I'll go back and buy some more.



If a pad or two break off just let them dry out a few days and stick it the ground

You have your hands full!! 
Dog pic please!!


----------



## pdrobber

Frida


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> We will have some fried rice from the leftover last night. Very exciting right? Your apply chip with ice creme sounds better and better.



Yours sounds good too.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> View attachment 152720
> View attachment 152721
> 
> 
> Frida



Cute! Can we see her in her travel pack?


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> I could only carry one  along with the turnip greens, mustard greens and pothos plant I got. And the dog in the other tote bag on my shoulder.
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to keep this thing alive and growing. Once I do that I'll go back and buy some more.



How far was the walk?


----------



## Jacqui

Stopped by my favorite Earl Mays Garden Center to get coir bricks (they were out of them). I came away with a bunch of pretty plant saucers clearanced out to $1 each. Some nice big ones and square ones too even.


----------



## pdrobber

@Jacqui - A few blocks on either end of the subway ride. Was more worried about the cactus breaking during transit. Had to carry the pots in a plastic bag. Next time I'll bring a tall box to put them in.


----------



## Yvonne G

pdrobber said:


> View attachment 152720
> View attachment 152721
> 
> 
> Frida



Oh my...I LOVE that little doggie. The ears!!! Oh, the ears!


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> The "bad" employee?


Yes thank god !


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> @Jacqui - A few blocks on either end of the subway ride. Was more worried about the cactus breaking during transit. Had to carry the pots in a plastic bag. Next time I'll bring a tall box to put them in.



Is the subway a smooth ride? Never been on one. Plus they allow pets?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yes thank god !



Did you have to do it?


----------



## pdrobber

Jacqui said:


> Is the subway a smooth ride? Never been on one. Plus they allow pets?



It's pretty smooth on average. Sometimes tourists standing and getting the "NYC experience" lose their balance on the starts,stops and certain turns to the amusement of us natives. They allow pets in carriers.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> @Jacqui - A few blocks on either end of the subway ride. Was more worried about the cactus breaking during transit. Had to carry the pots in a plastic bag. Next time I'll bring a tall box to put them in.



You should have saw me last night sweating just trying to get some cactus into the house in one piece. A minor miracle happened in that for the first time ever, I worked around cactus without getting one (or more) of those nasty tiny, drive ya crazy, invisible attack spines into me.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> It's pretty smooth on average. Sometimes tourists standing and getting the "NYC experience" lose their balance on the starts,stops and certain turns to the amusement of us natives. They allow pets in carriers.



I'd probably fall on my butt and give everybody the good laugh.


----------



## pdrobber

Jacqui said:


> You should have saw me last night sweating just trying to get some cactus into the house in one piece. A minor miracle happened in that for the first time ever, I worked around cactus without getting one (or more) of those nasty tiny, drive ya crazy, invisible attack spines into me.



The only time I got stuck with those was the first time I got cactus for my tortoises. Ever since then I triple bag it and only touch it using tongs or other utensils. This kind appears to not have any at all (large obvious ones or tiny ones) so I'm excited for it to grow.


----------



## Jacqui

I use the tongs also, but they still manage to slip in and nail me.


----------



## Yvonne G

After rebuilding my temporary fencing for the smaller sulcata in my backyard THREE TIMES! I finally realized it would be much easier, and safer for my blood pressure just to take the smaller tortoise out of the back yard. So now he's temporarily fenced off in the rain forest. Not an ideal spot for a sulcata, but the only available bare land for him until I can find him a home.

The funny part of this story, and I'm leaving him this way for a little while, the bigger tortoise somehow got under the half dog crate I was using for a little shelter for the smaller tortoise. He can't get out, and he is dragging it around like it's his shell! Serves him right, the big bully!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, right. Show us your list again this evening with hardly anything crossed off!



When you're real good like me, you end the day with a longer list than you began.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Great shot!


Thanks


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> When you're real good like me, you end the day with a longer list than you began.



You have skill!


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> You have skill!


Does said skills pay the bills?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Does said skills pay the bills?



He is so smart, he might just be able to find a way that it does.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> After rebuilding my temporary fencing for the smaller sulcata in my backyard THREE TIMES! I finally realized it would be much easier, and safer for my blood pressure just to take the smaller tortoise out of the back yard. So now he's temporarily fenced off in the rain forest. Not an ideal spot for a sulcata, but the only available bare land for him until I can find him a home.
> 
> The funny part of this story, and I'm leaving him this way for a little while, the bigger tortoise somehow got under the half dog crate I was using for a little shelter for the smaller tortoise. He can't get out, and he is dragging it around like it's his shell! Serves him right, the big bully!
> 
> View attachment 152734
> View attachment 152735



You could hire him out as a house mover.


----------



## pdrobber

pdrobber said:


> Good morning.
> Goals today:



-laundry
-union square farmers market
-grocery store
-cactus pads
-bathe the dog and trim nails
-clean the apartment

DONE!


----------



## Jacqui

Does not seem like it should be Friday night already.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> -laundry
> -union square farmers market
> -grocery store
> -cactus pads
> -bathe the dog and trim nails
> -clean the apartment
> 
> DONE!



Congrats!


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> Does said skills pay the bills?



Well, I'm sure not making it on my looks alone.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Did you have to do it?


Nope the dumb *** kicked a door to a truck and put a big dint in it . Right in front of our main manager . I told you guys he was a dumb ***.


----------



## Yvonne G

@Tom : You haven't talked about work projects you're working on currently. You mentioned in passing in the 'scared of animals' thread that you had some of your leopards on a job. What's that one? Can you talk about it?


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, since I moved the smaller sulcata out of the temp pen in the backyard, the big one has settled down, thank goodness. Hopefully he will be going to his new home this week-end.

Time for beddy by. Goodnight all!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummm, good night? Oh crap! It's almost 12:00 midnight and I'm cruising the forum for fun … even reading some of the posts. 
I've got things to do and bed to crawl into. Night all.


----------



## pdrobber

Good morning!


----------



## dmmj

good night? Good morning? It's all the same when you have insomnia.


----------



## dmmj

I actually got some good news 2day for once. I was contacted by the USC kidney transplant team for an appointment to go talk to them on November 24th. my brother recently got a job with a transplant coordination company he pulled some strings and got me in a lot earlier than I expected for a consultation. so good news for me for one hooray.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> I actually got some good news 2day for once. I was contacted by the USC kidney transplant team for an appointment to go talk to them on November 24th. my brother recently got a job with a transplant coordination company he pulled some strings and got me in a lot earlier than I expected for a consultation. so good news for me for one hooray.


Splendid news, David.
i am very pleased indeed to hear this.


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> I actually got some good news 2day for once. I was contacted by the USC kidney transplant team for an appointment to go talk to them on November 24th. my brother recently got a job with a transplant coordination company he pulled some strings and got me in a lot earlier than I expected for a consultation. so good news for me for one hooray.


That's great news!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> I actually got some good news 2day for once. I was contacted by the USC kidney transplant team for an appointment to go talk to them on November 24th. my brother recently got a job with a transplant coordination company he pulled some strings and got me in a lot earlier than I expected for a consultation. so good news for me for one hooray.


Congrats! ! ! ! !That is a great news! ! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! ! !


Morning Steven *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Good morning!



Morning Peter!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning



Morning Noel!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! ! !



Good morning Steven!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning to the rest of you.


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon Gillian.


----------



## Jacqui

David wonderful news about the appointment!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Good morning Steven!


Morning Jacqui *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Gillian


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Jacqui *waves*



What are you guys up to today?


----------



## AZtortMom

It's like.. Doctor doctor doctor


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> What are you guys up to today?


I'm not sure yet. 
I know there is a trip to Home Depot involved. we are looking at more insulation for the tort house

I also know I need to get a new pet sitter. My pet sitter informed last night she can't watch the torts anymore because they are getting too heavy for her


----------



## pdrobber

Spending the day with this one and others.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> What are you guys up to today?


Inviting a friend and his Mom coming over for lunch.

Will serve ribs and lobster. My daughter will come also.


----------



## AZtortMom

pdrobber said:


> View attachment 152774
> 
> 
> Spending the day with this one and others.


Cutie pie


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Inviting a friend and his Mom coming over for lunch.
> 
> Will serve ribs and lobster. My daughter will come also.


Sounds yummy


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> View attachment 152774
> 
> 
> Spending the day with this one and others.



Nice looker.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Inviting a friend and his Mom coming over for lunch.
> 
> Will serve ribs and lobster. My daughter will come also.



Lobster? I am on my way.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I'm not sure yet.
> I know there is a trip to Home Depot involved. we are looking at more insulation for the tort house
> 
> I also know I need to get a new pet sitter. My pet sitter informed last night she can't watch the torts anymore because they are getting too heavy for her



Home Depot is one of my favorite places to go and start dreaming. lol How heavy are they?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> What are you guys up to today?



I have a yard inspection clear across town at 9a, so I'll be leaving here at 8:30. Then come home and chop up some food for the little guys and finish cleaning up the back yard from the demolished temporary pen. I doubt I'll get more done than that. Was very proud of Peter finishing all the things on his list yesterday. Maybe after lunch I'll pick one room and give it a good cleaning...yeah...right.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Home Depot is one of my favorite places to go and start dreaming. lol How heavy are they?


I love Home Depot too  
I know I laughed too 
Moe is the biggest and she's 45 pounds. Jay and Shelly are 40 pounds.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I have a yard inspection clear across town at 9a, so I'll be leaving here at 8:30. Then come home and chop up some food for the little guys and finish cleaning up the back yard from the demolished temporary pen. I doubt I'll get more done than that. Was very proud of Peter finishing all the things on his list yesterday. Maybe after lunch I'll pick one room and give it a good cleaning...yeah...right.



*checks Yvonne's forehead* You just cleaned two weeks ago.


----------



## Jacqui

Is the yard check for a possible home for Destructo?


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> View attachment 152774
> 
> 
> Spending the day with this one and others.



Peter what is this dog's story?


----------



## Jacqui

Enjoying Mexican with Jeff for lunch.


----------



## AZtortMom

Mexican... Yummy


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I have a yard inspection clear across town at 9a, so I'll be leaving here at 8:30. Then come home and chop up some food for the little guys and finish cleaning up the back yard from the demolished temporary pen. I doubt I'll get more done than that. Was very proud of Peter finishing all the things on his list yesterday. Maybe after lunch I'll pick one room and give it a good cleaning...yeah...right.


Hope the yard inspection go well, so you can have one of those male sulcata to a good home. 

And take easy for Saturday. Wait....everyday is Saturday to you. Hahahah.....


----------



## pdrobber

Jacqui said:


> Peter what is this dog's story?



He was surrendered because the people bought him with the intention of having him serve as a guard dog. He was too friendly and wasn't doing his job. At a year old they gave him up.


----------



## Tom

Yvonne G said:


> @Tom : You haven't talked about work projects you're working on currently. You mentioned in passing in the 'scared of animals' thread that you had some of your leopards on a job. What's that one? Can you talk about it?



Most of my time the last few of months has been spent on the new Target holiday commercials. I think this batch is going to be the best yet and lots of dog involvement this time. I think its going to run like a series, each spot telling its own part of the story until we reach the end with the last spot. We've got three kids this year and they have been the nicest, most professional kids I've ever worked with. We film the final phase of these commercials for the year all this week.

In addition to that, its been the usual smattering of other commercials and TV shows. Most of the feature film work is out of stat nowadays, and I'm not too into leaving town any more, so I send my other trainers on this jobs. There is plenty of work in town right now, and being in town allows me more tortoise time. I've been getting lots of projects done lately which puts a big smile on my face.

Here is my latest project:


I'm starting falconry and this is the 8x8' cube where my hawk will live when we're not hunting or training.


----------



## smarch

Well I've been a busy busy Sarah. Tons of travel and stuff to do. Last weekend I did quite a few things with the biggest being going out to Salem... Don't do that on a weekend in October, so many people! And it was funny because I knew the entire block area we were on but because I only know it in the dark I couldn't figure out where I was going. 
Here's one of the cemeteries closely related to the witch trials, as well as Nathaniel Hawthorne.


----------



## smarch

Tom said:


> Most of my time the last few of months has been spent on the new Target holiday commercials. I think this batch is going to be the best yet and lots of dog involvement this time. I think its going to run like a series, each spot telling its own part of the story until we reach the end with the last spot. We've got three kids this year and they have been the nicest, most professional kids I've ever worked with. We film the final phase of these commercials for the year all this week.
> 
> In addition to that, its been the usual smattering of other commercials and TV shows. Most of the feature film work is out of stat nowadays, and I'm not too into leaving town any more, so I send my other trainers on this jobs. There is plenty of work in town right now, and being in town allows me more tortoise time. I've been getting lots of projects done lately which puts a big smile on my face.
> 
> Here is my latest project:
> View attachment 152812
> 
> I'm starting falconry and this is the 8x8' cube where my hawk will live when we're not hunting or training.


Falconry! That's exciting, something I've thought about for years. I'll be looking to reading more about that as it develops


----------



## bouaboua

How's the yard inspection goes??


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> He was surrendered because the people bought him with the intention of having him serve as a guard dog. He was too friendly and wasn't doing his job. At a year old they gave him up.



*shakes head* Shame


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Mexican... Yummy



So correct.


----------



## Jacqui

Steven, when do you leave agsin?


----------



## smarch

I also drove back up to Killington VT Wednesday to hike and be back in the place I feel at home... And seeing better foliage than here in MA was a bonus. It was beautiful! And I ate sushi for lunch and dinner  
Lunch:


Dinner:



Hiking (it was rainy so I didn't get any good views from the summit):











Yesterday I got word that Sunday Oct. 18th is season opener and they officially have the temps to maintain snow. Look at the webcam this morning and it looks like the snow makers have been busy! So excited!! Snowboarding season is among us!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Steven, when do you leave agsin?


Next Friday. via Shanghai.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> I love Home Depot too
> I know I laughed too
> Moe is the biggest and she's 45 pounds. Jay and Shelly are 40 pounds.



Well, I hate Home Depot! It's too big and there are never any people around to help me. I prefer my smaller, more expensive Orchard Supply Hardware.


----------



## bouaboua

Get them lineup for lunch....


----------



## bouaboua

smarch said:


> I also drove back up to Killington VT Wednesday to hike and be back in the place I feel at home... And seeing better foliage than here in MA was a bonus. It was beautiful! And I ate sushi for lunch and dinner
> Lunch:
> View attachment 152818
> 
> Dinner:
> View attachment 152820
> 
> 
> Hiking (it was rainy so I didn't get any good views from the summit):
> View attachment 152823
> 
> View attachment 152824
> 
> View attachment 152825
> 
> View attachment 152826
> 
> View attachment 152827
> 
> 
> Yesterday I got word that Sunday Oct. 18th is season opener and they officially have the temps to maintain snow. Look at the webcam this morning and it looks like the snow makers have been busy! So excited!! Snowboarding season is among us!
> View attachment 152828
> 
> View attachment 152829


That lunch looks soooooooooooo goooooooood.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *checks Yvonne's forehead* You just cleaned two weeks ago.



No, that was just a surface cleaning to fool Will into thinking the house was clean. I mean I'd take one room and do a really in depth cleaning...scrub the walls and baseboards, move furniture and vacuum behind it, etc. Maybe even wash that room's windows.


----------



## Tom

bouaboua said:


> How's the yard inspection goes??



Are you asking me? I've sent in my stuff and I'm still waiting to hear from DFW for my inspection. The wait is killing me...


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Is the yard check for a possible home for Destructo?



No, I've been to that person's yard before. I don't need to go again. this is for one of the smaller sulcatas - and the yard was just perfect. Only thing missing is a house of some sort.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Enjoying Mexican with Jeff for lunch.



How much longer will he be in town?


----------



## bouaboua

Tom said:


> Are you asking me? I've sent in my stuff and I'm still waiting to hear from DFW for my inspection. The wait is killing me...


That was intended for Yvonne. She is looking for homes to adopted out I believe 3 male sulcatas. 

What is going in DFW??? Now I'm interested..........


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> How's the yard inspection goes??



It was a success. They're coming to pick up one of the smaller sulcatas this afternoon. All they need is a heated, insulated shelter.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> It was a success. They're coming to pick up one of the smaller sulcatas this afternoon. All they need is a heated, insulated shelter.


I'm happy for both you and that younger Sulcata. Two more to go right?


----------



## Tom

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I hate Home Depot! It's too big and there are never any people around to help me. I prefer my smaller, more expensive Orchard Supply Hardware.



OSH carries a lot of stuff the the bigger box stores don't carry too. We had one here, but it shut down.


----------



## Tom

bouaboua said:


> That was intended for Yvonne. She is looking for homes to adopted out I believe 3 male sulcatas.
> 
> What is going in DFW??? Now I'm interested..........



Oh sorry. I'm not in tune with how this pretend chat thing works…

Before they will issue your falconry license, the Department of Fish and Wildlife has to come inspect your mew, facilities and required falconry equipment.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I'm happy for both you and that younger Sulcata. Two more to go right?



Yes, but I have to keep the 'found' one for a couple weeks to give the 'loser' a chance to contact me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tom said:


> Oh sorry. I'm not in tune with how this pretend chat thing works…
> 
> Before they will issue your falconry license, the Department of Fish and Wildlife has to come inspect your mew, facilities and required falconry equipment.



Well, get with it, Tom. You have a lot to offer here in the chat thread. I hope when you get your bird you share many pictures. You didn't need that same type of license to have the vulture?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, but I have to keep the 'found' one for a couple weeks to give the 'loser' a chance to contact me.


Loser........actually described.


----------



## bouaboua

Line them up too...


----------



## AZtortMom

Tom said:


> OSH carries a lot of stuff the the bigger box stores don't carry too. We had one here, but it shut down.


Same here. There is no OSH in sight. Lowe's, Home Depot or Ace.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Get them lineup for lunch....
> 
> View attachment 152832



Which one is mine?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> How much longer will he be in town?



A few hours


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It was a success. They're coming to pick up one of the smaller sulcatas this afternoon. All they need is a heated, insulated shelter.



Alright!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Next Friday. via Shanghai.



So soon?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Same here. There is no OSH in sight. Lowe's, Home Depot or Ace.



Same here.


----------



## Tom

Yvonne G said:


> Well, get with it, Tom. You have a lot to offer here in the chat thread. I hope when you get your bird you share many pictures. You didn't need that same type of license to have the vulture?



The vulture was owned by another company. I just got lucky enough to be the second trainer on the job. Being a foreign species, all that is needed to keep the vulture is a "Restricted Species Permit". The falconry license allows me to capture and use certain native species of raptors for the sport of falconry. I will not be allowed to use my falconry birds for any type of commercial work. Its completely against the rules to financially profit from licensed falconry in any way. We can do as many volunteer educational shows as we want, but I can't go do a commercial with my falconry bird.

Some people are kind of bummed about taking a bird from the wild, and admittedly, I was too, until I learned that I had the wrong idea. They've done some long term studies on this, so the long term effects of falconry are known and well understood.

About 70-75% of the baby red tailed hawks that hatch each spring will not live to see October. Of the 25-30% that survive their first spring and summer 80% of those will not survive their first winter when temps drop and food becomes scarce. Then, in comes the apprentice falconer (me). I can only trap _this year's _ baby, and I can only trap from October 1st though January 30th. I cannot trap or interfere with an adults. By trapping one of this years babies and giving it shelter from the winter rain and freezing temps, clean water, nutritious food, vet care if needed and teaching it to hunt even better than what they learn on their own, I will be ensuring that MY baby survives his/her first winter when so many others don't. At the end of the hunting season, I have the option of turning my well fed and now skilled hunter loose, or I can keep it fat and happy and hunt another season with it next year. When I do eventually turn it loose, it will rejoin the wild population in and area that it is already familiar with, where it was born and raised, and full of prey that it already knows how to hunt. Win win for everyone. Well, except the local rabbits. They aren't going to win, but their numbers are way out of control due to lack of wild predators, so we are actually helping the environment in that way too.


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> That lunch looks soooooooooooo goooooooood.


It was... And now I want even more!!! Best food in the world! Love the fishies!


----------



## meech008

Tom said:


> The vulture was owned by another company. I just got lucky enough to be the second trainer on the job. Being a foreign species, all that is needed to keep the vulture is a "Restricted Species Permit". The falconry license allows me to capture and use certain native species of raptors for the sport of falconry. I will not be allowed to use my falconry birds for any type of commercial work. Its completely against the rules to financially profit from licensed falconry in any way. We can do as many volunteer educational shows as we want, but I can't go do a commercial with my falconry bird.
> 
> Some people are kind of bummed about taking a bird from the wild, and admittedly, I was too, until I learned that I had the wrong idea. They've done some long term studies on this, so the long term effects of falconry are known and well understood.
> 
> About 70-75% of the baby red tailed hawks that hatch each spring will not live to see October. Of the 25-30% that survive their first spring and summer 80% of those will not survive their first winter when temps drop and food becomes scarce. Then, in comes the apprentice falconer (me). I can only trap _this year's _ baby, and I can only trap from October 1st though January 30th. I cannot trap or interfere with an adults. By trapping one of this years babies and giving it shelter from the winter rain and freezing temps, clean water, nutritious food, vet care if needed and teaching it to hunt even better than what they learn on their own, I will be ensuring that MY baby survives his/her first winter when so many others don't. At the end of the hunting season, I have the option of turning my well fed and now skilled hunter loose, or I can keep it fat and happy and hunt another season with it next year. When I do eventually turn it loose, it will rejoin the wild population in and area that it is already familiar with, where it was born and raised, and full of prey that it already knows how to hunt. Win win for everyone. Well, except the local rabbits. They aren't going to win, but their numbers are way out of control due to lack of wild predators, so we are actually helping the environment in that way too.


That is so freaking cool! Falconry has always been interesting to me, and birds of prey are some of my favorite animals. I'm very excited to read your tellings on your experiences!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> So soon?


Three weeks already.

Thank God, I still needed for work.


----------



## pdrobber

The day at work is finally over. It was a long one, and I know tomorrow will be even longer :/ 

Currently listening to Christmas music, "Mele Kalikimaka" - Bing Crosby is playing at the moment.  
Is it too soon? I don't think so. It gets me in a happy, warm & fuzzy, relaxed mood. 

What exciting Saturday night plans does everyone have? 

BTW "It's the most wonderful time of the year" by Andy Williams is on now


----------



## AZtortMom

I have nothing interesting at all going on, except watching tv and relaxing


----------



## Jacqui

I like Felix Navidad the best, followed by Little Drummer Boy. I have work tonight.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I like Felix Navidad the best, followed by Little Drummer Boy. I have work tonight.



What kind of work?


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Next Friday. via Shanghai.



My husband leaves Wednesday for Shanghai! You guys are always on the same schedule!


----------



## leigti

pdrobber said:


> The day at work is finally over. It was a long one, and I know tomorrow will be even longer :/
> 
> Currently listening to Christmas music, "Mele Kalikimaka" - Bing Crosby is playing at the moment.
> Is it too soon? I don't think so. It gets me in a happy, warm & fuzzy, relaxed mood.
> 
> What exciting Saturday night plans does everyone have?
> 
> BTW "It's the most wonderful time of the year" by Andy Williams is on now


I am definitely not in the mood for Christmas yet. I'm having a very exciting day working on tortoise enclosures. I'm exhausted but I'm not done yet. I took a break, hopefully I can kick myself in the butt and finish it tonight.


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> I have nothing interesting at all going on, except watching tv and relaxing



Me either!! 
Watched two soccer games, birthday party, tried setting up a new modem but a tech needs to come out because we have a weird weak signal in the area, and now watching Harry Potter.


----------



## Momof4

Ok, I added some excitement! I ordered pizza!!


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> Ok, I added some excitement! I ordered pizza!!


I did too


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Ok, I added some excitement! I ordered pizza!!



What kind?


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I did too



What kind is yours?


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I am definitely not in the mood for Christmas yet. I'm having a very exciting day working on tortoise enclosures. I'm exhausted but I'm not done yet. I took a break, hopefully I can kick myself in the butt and finish it tonight.



We need details! Whatcha doing?


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> We need details! Whatcha doing?


I will update the thread tomorrow but basically I am connecting to enclosures together. I don't want to cut a hole in them because it will ruin them. They are stock tanks. It will give my Russian a lot bigger area. I had no idea what I was doing and any real carpenter will have a stroke when he sees it but oh well.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I will update the thread tomorrow but basically I am connecting to enclosures together. I don't want to cut a hole in them because it will ruin them. They are stock tanks. It will give my Russian a lot bigger area. I had no idea what I was doing and any real carpenter will have a stroke when he sees it but oh well.



Only thing that matters is if it works.


----------



## leigti

Yeah, it is meant to be functional not pretty. Here's what I have done so far.

you get the general idea.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Yeah, it is meant to be functional not pretty. Here's what I have done so far.
> View attachment 152910
> you get the general idea.



Not looking bad so far.


----------



## Elohi

@Cowboy_Ken
You have a pm.


----------



## dmmj

favorite pizza is pineapple with ham from round Table Pizza.aka Hawaiian pizza


----------



## Yvonne G

LOGO, a cable channel, is running several back to back episodes of "Soap" every Saturday night. I had forgotten how funny that show was. I'm really enjoying watching it.


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> My husband leaves Wednesday for Shanghai! You guys are always on the same schedule!


I may able to buy him a drink......


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> LOGO, a cable channel, is running several back to back episodes of "Soap" every Saturday night. I had forgotten how funny that shaw was. I'm really enjoying watching it.


makes most of today'sshows and the writing seem like crap doesn't it?


----------



## Yvonne G

Another one from that era was Mary Hartman! Mary Hartman! I never really got into that one, but I'm going to see if Amazon Prime has it.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Hey, Jacqui! What kind of "work" did you have last night?


mike taylor said:


> Morning



Morning, Mike! We had a spot of rain last night!!


----------



## Yvonne G

It's very dark out this morning. Quite a heavy, overcast sky. There was a short period, during the night, when the rain came down so heavily that the noise of it woke me up. But it only lasted not even a minute. By the look of the heavy sky, I'm assuming there's a bit more rain on for today. A very good day to get myself in gear and do housework. Oh the pain! 

Today is laundry day, wash my hair day, try to get out of doing anything day.

My daughter had her grandson this weekend, so I was hoping they might come over for a bit. He's such a cute little boy. And Misty loves company too. She's a pretty big dog, but she's careful, in her exuberance, to not bump into him or knock him down.

What's on everyone else's agenda this fine Sunday morning?


----------



## mike taylor

It's freaking windy and a little chilly here.


----------



## Yvonne G

It hasn't turned cold here yet. Quite pleasant outside.


----------



## mike taylor

I wouldn't say cold just chilly .


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


>



What a sunny greeting!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> It's freaking windy and a little chilly here.



Windy here too. Chilly this morning, but getting into the 70s later.


----------



## pdrobber

I'm loving the chill.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> What a sunny greeting!


Hi Jacqui, glad you like it.

Yes, sunny because I *love *the sun, Summer, and very hot (not just warm) weather.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> What kind of work?



I have a part time job.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> I'm loving the chill.



Not me. We had a frost the other night, so plants are either inside or dying. Most of the tortoises are in, but with two days coming up of 80s they need to go back out. Oh my aching back.


----------



## Gillian M

pdrobber said:


> I'm loving the chill.


Hi. Don't tell me you like......Winter, rain, and the rest?! Those are 'my enemies.'


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Morning



Morning! Bike riding today?


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Don't tell me you like......Winter, rain, and the rest?! Those are 'my enemies.'



You should make friends with your enemies and learn to enjoy them since you can not avoid them.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Not me. We had a frost the other night, so plants are either inside or dying. Most of the tortoises are in, but with two days coming up of 80s they need to go back out. Oh my aching back.


Sorry to hear you have a backache and wishes to get well soon.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> You should make friends with your enemies and learn to enjoy them since you can not avoid them.


One cannot avoid them, 100% true. But I just cannot get used to them, nor can I enjoy them. Once Winter begins, my mood begins to change! Moreover, with snow, we get 'imprisoned' at home days on end. You can imagine how boring that is, can't you?


----------



## pdrobber

I love the chilly weather. The polar vortex is a different story. Rainy days and snowy days are fun too, when you're forced to stay inside and have a lazy day, dry and warm under the blankets just watching it.


----------



## Gillian M

pdrobber said:


> I love the chilly weather. The polar vortex is a different story. Rainy days and snowy days are fun too, when you're forced to stay inside and have a lazy day, dry and warm under the blankets just watching it.


Goodness!!  Where's the fun when one's imprisoned' at home?  When it snows here, we are cautioned *NOT *to move from home. And if in need to for an emergency - GOD forbid - we are to call The Civil Defence Dept. I went nuts when it snowed last year: couldn't move, go out for a walk, TV gave '*NO* *SIGNAL*' and the rest. I only had  OLI and my laptop to give me 'company.' Just imagine that.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Going to change my brakes out sometime today. 

Rosie was feeling lazy and used a piece of moss as a pillow for a nap.


----------



## leigti

Gillian Moore said:


> Goodness!!  Where's the fun when one's imprisoned' at home?  When it snows here, we are cautioned *NOT *to move from home. And if in need to for an emergency - GOD forbid - we are to call The Civil Defence Dept. I went nuts when it snowed last year: couldn't move, go out for a walk, TV gave '*NO* *SIGNAL*' and the rest. I only had  OLI and my laptop to give me 'company.' Just imagine that.


I guess you don't get much snow there do you. I love snow. Ice storms are another story, hate those things. It is so peaceful to go walking after a snowstorm.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I have a part time job.



You do? Why haven't you spoken of this? I feel so left out!



Jacqui said:


> Not me. We had a frost the other night, so plants are either inside or dying. Most of the tortoises are in, but with two days coming up of 80s they need to go back out. Oh my aching back.



This is what I've always referred to as "The Ins and Outs of Autumn." It goes on for a couple weeks here in Central Calif. until I finally get tired of it and leave them in.

So far in my house cleaning day, I've washed the kitchen cabinets. Mr. Clean Magic Eraser makes this job a pretty easy one. I've never used it before and it works quite well and easy. It's amazing what your eyes/mind tunes out when you don't want to see it. I didn't realize my cabinets were so dirty until I posted a picture in the I Spy thread that included a bit of my cabinet. So anyway, cabinets all clean! Now I need to tackle the floor.


----------



## Gillian M

leigti said:


> I guess you don't get much snow there do you. I love snow. Iice storms are another story, hate those things. It is so peaceful to go walking after a snowstorm.


You'll be *shocked* if I tell you that it snows each and every year here!! The climate is that of a _desert _which does *NOT* mean hot/warm weather all year round. Here the weather is one of two:

1) Boiling hot Summer that I *LOVE*  

2) Freezing cold Winter with *SNOW*  that is my enemy as I was telling Jacqui.

And as a result, NO spring and NO Autumn which is too bad.


----------



## leigti

That is too bad, spring and fall are my favorite seasons. How much snow do you get at one time?


----------



## Yvonne G




----------



## Gillian M

leigti said:


> That is too bad, spring and fall are my favorite seasons. How much snow do you get at one time?


I agree with you, but if you were to choose between Summer and Winter, which would you choose? Winter, I bet!

Sorry, can't answer your question: I've got no idea of the quantity/height of the snow. However, when we are obliged to remain at home 5-6 consecutive days, then it must be a lot. Know what I mean?


----------



## Yvonne G

After reading that I'm craving something greasy. I'm going to make a nice big greasy hamburger for lunch.


----------



## dmmj

I'm super awesome. No specific reason I'm just a shameless self promoter. did I mention the awesome factor?


----------



## Gillian M

leigti said:


> That is too bad, spring and fall are my favorite seasons. How much snow do you get at one time?


See? Pics of snow in Amman.





Notice the street: not a creature - let alone a human being - to be seen!! I bet you didn't expect this, right?


----------



## leigti

It's pretty. People are missing out on a lot of fun activities.


here's a pic sure you probably won't like on many levels  my dog loves snow. She rolls in it and digs in it and just absolutely loves it.


----------



## Gillian M

leigti said:


> It's pretty. People are missing out on a lot of fun activities.
> View attachment 152977
> here's a pic sure you probably won't like on many levels  my dog loves snow. She rolls in it and digs in it and just absolutely loves it.


Oh no....the pic is lovely, but it's the 'imprisonment' that really annoys me. Know what I mean?


----------



## leigti

Do they truly restrict movement? Like you are not allowed to walk or drive anywhere? Not even just in town? That would suck. I can't drive but I walk everywhere. And walking in the snow was fun. I grew up in Colorado where snow doesn't stop anything. Here in Washington state it does stop a few things but not much. And I can't exactly not go to work, I work at a hospital and you are expected to be there no matter what the weather is.


----------



## Gillian M

leigti said:


> Do they truly restrict movement? Like you are not allowed to walk or drive anywhere? Not even just in town? That would suck. I can't drive but I walk everywhere. And walking in the snow was fun. I grew up in Colorado where snow doesn't stop anything. Here in Washington state it does stop a few things but not much. And I can't exactly not go to work, I work at a hospital and you are expected to be there no matter what the weather is.


Yes they do believe me!! JPD (Jordan Police Dept) as well as Civil Defence Dept. caution us and *warn* us NOT to move, be it by car or by foot. If in need of anything URGENT then you call one of these two depts. And if you get caught driving/walking....you're in for *real trouble!!* 'You've been warned not to move' would be the first thing they'd tell you, after which there's a serious penalty! See what I mean when I say: 'imprisonment?' No fun whatsoever.

Those who whose jobs are like yours either stay at home OR call one of the two depts I mentioned above, so as to get picked up and avoid driving.

Sounds incredible doesn't it?


----------



## leigti

Yikes! That is not good at all. I know that many of us Americans take our freedoms for granted but that is ridiculous. If the weather gets very very bad they will under extreme circumstances restrict people but that rarely ever happens. They usually just request that people stay home. They will close schools and businesses etc.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Morning! Bike riding today?


No going to pickup a motor for a project. We call it the redneck rocket .


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> No going to pickup a motor for a project. We call it the redneck rocket .


What really makes that picture is the armchair. You can sit there and contemplate what you are going to do to that thing


----------



## Gillian M

leigti said:


> Yikes! That is not good at all. I know that many of us Americans take our freedoms for granted but that is ridiculous. If the weather gets very very bad they will under extreme circumstances restrict people but that rarely ever happens. They usually just request that people stay home. They will close schools and businesses etc.


So very true: those who live in the West (particularly the USA and Europe) think that they (and everyone else) have the right to be *FREE*. Please, don't misunderstand me here, and NO offense: they don't seem to know that this region is another world, and as the name implies; it part of the THIRD WORLD.


----------



## leigti

Time to move.


----------



## dmmj

I think I'm a super awesome boyfriend to my girlfriend. I made this for her birthday she fell in love with it and now I have to send it to her.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Goodness!!  Where's the fun when one's imprisoned' at home?  When it snows here, we are cautioned *NOT *to move from home. And if in need to for an emergency - GOD forbid - we are to call The Civil Defence Dept. I went nuts when it snowed last year: couldn't move, go out for a walk, TV gave '*NO* *SIGNAL*' and the rest. I only had  OLI and my laptop to give me 'company.' Just imagine that.



It is all in how you look at it. Stop thinking "inprisioned" and instead use another friendlier more pleasant term for the time.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Going to change my brakes out sometime today.
> 
> Rosie was feeling lazy and used a piece of moss as a pillow for a nap.
> View attachment 152967


 And you caught it! Good job.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> See? Pics of snow in Amman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the street: not a creature - let alone a human being - to be seen!! I bet you didn't expect this, right?



Very pretty!


----------



## Tyanna

We are expecting snow soon here in Wisconsin, already! Nooooooo!


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian you need to pre plan special things to do and have during the next snow siege. Some special hot chocolate perhaps? A book by a favorite author that you hold back? A blankie to be used only on those days. Some special treat like a rarely allowed (or afforded) candy, cheese, chips, soup or food. Make it a positive party time.


----------



## Jacqui

Tyanna said:


> We are expecting snow soon here in Wisconsin, already! Nooooooo!



Well it is October.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> It is all in how you look at it. Stop thinking "inprisioned" and instead use another friendlier more pleasant term for the time.


incarceration followed by a


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You do? Why haven't you spoken of this? I feel so left out!



Only my neighbor and children/Jeff knew. Kinda kept it a secret until I saw if it would work. I had started it just before I got sick and had to take a week off (then another week for the paperwork). I cashier at a grocery store from 10:30-7am Sat and Wednesday nights. This way, when Jeff has no paycheck, there is at least enough for critter food. I drive 1.5 hours to get there, but then at least I am in the "big city" where the kids are and the big stores. I figure it is also free gas to go shopping in the city.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> incarceration followed by a



Your no help.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I think I'm a super awesome boyfriend to my girlfriend. I made this for her birthday she fell in love with it and now I have to send it to her.



You are a sweet boyfriend. When is the face to face visit?


----------



## Tyanna

Jacqui said:


> Well it is October.


 

I am not ready!


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> You are a sweet boyfriend. When is the face to face visit?


September 2016 she's coming out here since I can't travel right now. for some reason she's super excited to see me go figure.


----------



## Jacqui

Tyanna said:


> I am not ready!



Are we ever?


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> favorite pizza is pineapple with ham from round Table Pizza.aka Hawaiian pizza



Our new favorite is Hawaiian thin crust with light sauce from Papa John's! It is so good!!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> September 2016 she's coming out here since I can't travel right now. for some reason she's super excited to see me go figure.



How exciting.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Our new favorite is Hawaiian thin crust with light sauce from Papa John's! It is so good!!



I think I like Pizza Huts meat lovers best still, but there are several. I like the garlicky crust.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I'm super awesome. No specific reason I'm just a shameless self promoter. did I mention the awesome factor?



One just has to believe you. After All, you used to be known here as "Captain Awesome."


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> No going to pickup a motor for a project. We call it the redneck rocket .
> 
> View attachment 152978



that looks like a nice rainy day project. What is it going to be when it grows up? A Chevvy? I think it's a muscle car of some sort, right?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It is all in how you look at it. Stop thinking "inprisioned" and instead use another friendlier more pleasant term for the time.



Protected? Thoughtful looking after your best interests?


----------



## meech008

Yvonne G said:


> After reading that I'm craving something greasy. I'm going to make a nice big greasy hamburger for lunch.


That sounds great!


----------



## meech008

Momof4 said:


> Our new favorite is Hawaiian thin crust with light sauce from Papa John's! It is so good!!


Hawaiin with pepperoni and BBQ sauce instead of pizza sauce is my weakness!


----------



## Yvonne G

meech008 said:


> That sounds great!



Yeah...it was going to be too much work, so I defrosted a philly cheese steak sandwich instead. It wasn't very good and I'll not buy that again (from the frozen food section).


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I think that's it for me for the day. I washed the kitchen cabinets, vacuumed the kitchen rug and washed the floor not covered by the rug. Time for a good read with my Kindle, and fall asleep as it overtakes me.

It's still overcast and dark outside and even though I have much to do before it freezes out there, I just can't seem to get into it.


----------



## meech008

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah...it was going to be too much work, so I defrosted a philly cheese steak sandwich instead. It wasn't very good and I'll not buy that again (from the frozen food section).


When I'm craving something especially greasy i buy steakums comes from the grocery store and cook them with onions and peppers and put them on sub rolls. They are one of my favorite


----------



## leigti

meech008 said:


> When I'm craving something especially greasy i buy steakums comes from the grocery store and cook them with onions and peppers and put them on sub rolls. They are one of my favorite


Are used to make those all the time in college. I didn't know they still have steakums.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> that looks like a nice rainy day project. What is it going to be when it grows up? A Chevvy? I think it's a muscle car of some sort, right?


It's a 1979 Trans Am . We picked up a LT4 small block and a turbo 350 transmission with a stall and shift kit . This setup should put about 450 hr power to the back wheels . It's going to be silver with a black bird on the hood .


----------



## mike taylor

leigti said:


> What really makes that picture is the armchair. You can sit there and contemplate what you are going to do to that thing


That's where I set and drink beer and point my fingers .Ha-ha


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> That's where I set and drink beer and point my fingers .Ha-ha


Oh, you are the supervisor.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah...it was going to be too much work, so I defrosted a philly cheese steak sandwich instead. It wasn't very good and I'll not buy that again (from the frozen food section).


a bad Philly cheesesteak should be a crime against humanity and it should be illegal. I love Philly cheesesteaks


----------



## meech008

leigti said:


> Are used to make those all the time in college. I didn't know they still have steakums.


Oh yes! Well, they do in virginia. They're some of my favorites


----------



## Yvonne G

meech008 said:


> When I'm craving something especially greasy i buy steakums comes from the grocery store and cook them with onions and peppers and put them on sub rolls. They are one of my favorite



I like Steak-ums, but I've never cooked them with onions and peppers before. I'll give it a try next time I shop. Thanks for the new food idea.


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> a bad Philly cheesesteak should be a crime against humanity and it should be illegal. I love Philly cheesesteaks




I have never had a Philly Cheesesteak Sammie!! 
Not sure why!


----------



## Momof4

Headed to Chinese with the family. 
I'm starving but waiting for the Charger game to end!


----------



## dmmj

if you're near a Vons their deli department makes a pretty good Philly cheesesteak.


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening everyone. 

Olive Garden for dinner with my two daughters. Grateful and Thankful for each time we spending together.


----------



## Yvonne G

M-m-m-m...endless breadsticks, soup and salad!!

Tortoise people are so strange. I received a phone call this evening from a gal who used to be in the turtle club here, and she occasionally will drop off greens that she buys for my animals. So tonight she calls to tell me that she has dropped of a really pretty piece of old wood from a grape vineyard for me. She just knew I would love to have it for my tortoise habitat!!! And you know what? She's right!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tonight 'feels' like it's going to be a bit chilly, so I've gone around and made sure everyone has gone into their shelters, and closed their doors. The 7 day forecast calls for night temps from 55F to 58F. Looks like my evening chores will be a bit more time consuming from here on. Most of them were in their shelters. But I had to find the male Babcock, the male RF, a male and female Mee, a male YF and, of course, one of the biggest Aldabrans. Everyone was easy to carry, but I had to get a bunch of strawberries to entice SO into his shed. So all the doors are closed and everyone is in for the night! The 100lb sulcata goes to his new home tomorrow. All is right with the world!

Tomorrow I will continue to lug all the cactus and succulents into the greenhouse and set up their heater. It shouldn't take me more than a couple, three days to finish that chore. 

I still have to staple some plastic film up around the YF's "porch." But as they're still being allowed outside during the day, that chore can wait for a little while.

The box turtles are still eating, so they're not ready to dig in for the winter yet. I noticed most of the desert tortoises out eating the fallen mulberry leaves, so they're not ready yet either.

I guess the only one here getting ready for winter is me.


----------



## pdrobber

Yvonne G said:


> Tonight 'feels' like it's going to be a bit chilly, so I've gone around and made sure everyone has gone into their shelters, and closed their doors. The 7 day forecast calls for night temps from 55F to 58F.
> 
> I guess the only one here getting ready for winter is me.



The "feels like" temp for us here in NYC tomorrow morning is supposed to be 27F.


----------



## dmmj

next week's forecast hot days cold nights. almost sounds like a movie title.


----------



## dmmj

I had a nice big chef salad for dinner had to make it myself Restauran. ones are sad and pathetic compared to the way I make mine.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Down to 38 overnight here in SC. Some good news is our neighboring vacant house sold and the person wants to put up a nice fence right on the property line which saves us about 200 feet of fence costs! 

Spent 3 hours working on my car and can't even get the rear rotors off! My car make/model you have to go through a 1/2 inch hole in the "arms" behind the tires to loosen them and the ratchet kept slipping off because it's like meeting at a 40 degree angle vs 90 degree... So had to get a specialty ratchet head thingy to finish it next weekend. Oh car things... 

Changed out the front rotors and all brake pads at least. Not a moment too soon! The pads were probably at 1% usable and kinda crumbly on the edges.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> M-m-m-m...endless breadsticks, soup and salad!!
> 
> Tortoise people are so strange. I received a phone call this evening from a gal who used to be in the turtle club here, and she occasionally will drop off greens that she buys for my animals. So tonight she calls to tell me that she has dropped of a really pretty piece of old wood from a grape vineyard for me. She just knew I would love to have it for my tortoise habitat!!! And you know what? She's right!!
> 
> View attachment 153035


That is a piece of nice looking lumber. Where are you going to put it? Is it heavy?


----------



## bouaboua

And my dinner with my family was very nice. We enjoyed very much.


----------



## Yvonne G

RosieRedfoot said:


> Down to 38 overnight here in SC. Some good news is our neighboring vacant house sold and the person wants to put up a nice fence right on the property line which saves us about 200 feet of fence costs!
> 
> Spent 3 hours working on my car and can't even get the rear rotors off! My car make/model you have to go through a 1/2 inch hole in the "arms" behind the tires to loosen them and the ratchet kept slipping off because it's like meeting at a 40 degree angle vs 90 degree... So had to get a specialty ratchet head thingy to finish it next weekend. Oh car things...
> 
> Changed out the front rotors and all brake pads at least. Not a moment too soon! The pads were probably at 1% usable and kinda crumbly on the edges.



I've been wondering about my brakes. No symptoms, however, the truck is 10 years old with 45,000 miles. They don't last forever, right?


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> That is a piece of nice looking lumber. Where are you going to put it? Is it heavy?



I don't know. It's outside my gate and I haven't moved it yet. I think I'd like it in the Leopard yard.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Tonight 'feels' like it's going to be a bit chilly, so I've gone around and made sure everyone has gone into their shelters, and closed their doors. The 7 day forecast calls for night temps from 55F to 58F. Looks like my evening chores will be a bit more time consuming from here on. Most of them were in their shelters. But I had to find the male Babcock, the male RF, a male and female Mee, a male YF and, of course, one of the biggest Aldabrans. Everyone was easy to carry, but I had to get a bunch of strawberries to entice SO into his shed. So all the doors are closed and everyone is in for the night! The 100lb sulcata goes to his new home tomorrow. All is right with the world!
> 
> Tomorrow I will continue to lug all the cactus and succulents into the greenhouse and set up their heater. It shouldn't take me more than a couple, three days to finish that chore.
> 
> I still have to staple some plastic film up around the YF's "porch." But as they're still being allowed outside during the day, that chore can wait for a little while.
> 
> The box turtles are still eating, so they're not ready to dig in for the winter yet. I noticed most of the desert tortoises out eating the fallen mulberry leaves, so they're not ready yet either.
> 
> I guess the only one here getting ready for winter is me.



So @Yvonne G you are letting the baby desert torts to hibernate?
I thought we should wait a year to know the habits and make sure they're healthy. Should I be doing the same? 
Willow is growing and seems healthy to me. Eats a ton too. 
How are you going to do it? 
I have crazy winter weather, one day it's 67 and the a few in the 90. 
Maybe in a box in a controlled climate fridge?


----------



## Yvonne G

No. I keep them up for two or three winters. They are usually adopted out by then, but I advise people to keep them up the first three years. I have mine in the house now, but next spring as soon as the days are consistently in the 70's, I put them out during the day and back in at night. Then when the nights are consistently in the 70's, I leave them out all the time. I bring them back in and out, in and out in the fall same as spring.


----------



## Yvonne G

Anybody wanna' see current pictures of my two great grand sons? Too bad, I'll post them anyway. This is Cyrus, a little over two, being a baby bird at the zoo today, and the second one is Cody, four or five month (I can't remember) wearing the visor they bought at the zoo.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Anybody wanna' see current pictures of my two great grand sons? Too bad, I'll post them anyway. This is Cyrus, a little over two, being a baby bird at the zoo today, and the second one is Cody, four or five month (I can't remember) wearing the visor they bought at the zoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153045
> 
> 
> View attachment 153046


Cute, very cute! ! ! Both of them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thanks, Steven. Cyrus is very spoiled, but his spoiled brat antics just make us laugh at him, giving him even more ammunition to be spoiled.


----------



## bouaboua

This in my grandson and I at the dinner tonight.


----------



## Yvonne G

You didn't tell us it was for a birthday. I met this young man once. He is very precocious and I enjoyed his company. Be sure to tell him I wished him a Happy Birthday!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> You didn't tell us it was for a birthday. I met this young man once. He is very precocious and I enjoyed his company. Be sure to tell him I wished him a Happy Birthday!


Thank you Yvonne, he is very nice. I am the birthday boy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw, darn it, Steven. You never let us know it was your birthday. I'm so sorry I missed it. What a beautiful cake you had.


----------



## bouaboua

Thank you my Lady. It was my wife and my daughters's idea to go out. My younger daughter fly back from Lonng Beach to give me a surprise for the dinner tonight. 

To my age, birthday only bring more gratefulness and thankfulness!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, that was nice. How long since you've seen your youngest daughter?


----------



## Jacqui

Steven happy birthday. Handsome grandson ya have there.


----------



## Yvonne G

Holy Toledo, Jacqui. What'r ya doing up this late?


----------



## bouaboua

Since Feb this year when I come back to Asia via LA. That was very nice of her. She noticed my wife when she booked her flight and ask my wife not to tell me. So I was very happy to see her. She will come back to Bay Area during the thanksgivings again.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Steven happy birthday. Handsome grandson ya have there.


Thank you Jacqui. Thank you my Lady!!!


----------



## dmmj

@bouaboua. hope you had a happy birthday and I hope you have many many many more to come. Now I'm curious that cake looks pretty good what type of cake was it?


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> @bouaboua. hope you had a happy birthday and I hope you have many many many more to come. Now I'm curious that cake looks pretty good what type of cake was it?


Thank you David. That was a cake from a small Chinese bakery in Milpitas. Have chestnuts fillers in it.


----------



## dmmj

I love the old cartoons like Tom and Jerry. But man they would never be made today its a children's cartoon show about a cat and mouse who drink and smoke and try to kill each other with weapons lots and lots of weapons. I love that cartoon but it just wouldn't be made today


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Holy Toledo, Jacqui. What'r ya doing up this late?



Jeff just left a little bit ago. I went with him to pickup his load and he dropped me off on his way past.


----------



## Jacqui

Good day everybody!


----------



## dmmj

no official count yet on the voting thread but my total count looks like number 28 is in the lead.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Number 2 is also strong.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

According to my count number 28 has 35 votes.
Number 2 has 27.
Number 14 is third with 14 votes.


----------



## Jacqui

So many nice pictures this year.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> It is all in how you look at it. Stop thinking "inprisioned" and instead use another friendlier more pleasant term for the time.


Jacqui, please understand me: we *do* get imprisoned at home when it *snows*. We are *NOT *allowed to move from home, walk, drive and so on. This word is the best to describe the situation.


----------



## tortdad

Gillian Moore said:


> Jacqui, please understand me: we *do* get imprisoned at home when it *snows*. We are *NOT *allowed to move from home, walk, drive and so on. This word is the best to describe the situation.


Become a snow bunny


----------



## Gillian M

tortdad said:


> Become a snow bunny


Good idea!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good day everybody!


Hello!


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> And my dinner with my family was very nice. We enjoyed very much.


Glad to hear that.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Very pretty!


These are points of view. You said 'Very pretty' whilst I dread it and hate it. I.E: You may like something that I may hate and vice versa.


----------



## dmmj

tortdad said:


> Become a snow bunny


a very rare creature indeed


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Jacqui, please understand me: we *do* get imprisoned at home when it *snows*. We are *NOT *allowed to move from home, walk, drive and so on. This word is the best to describe the situation.



I do understand, but your missing my point, turn it into a positive. Make it a celebration.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> These are points of view. You said 'Very pretty' whilst I dread it and hate it. I.E: You may like something that I may hate and vice versa.



I also love liver.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everyone!

I've moved all the tall plants and about half the smaller plants into the greenhouse. I should be able to finish up tomorrow.

The tortoises in the back yard spent their first night inside Will's night box. I had been testing the temperature and it has stayed at 70F for three days and nights. Even when the temp inside the greenhouse rose up past 70F the well-insulated box stayed steady. This box is going to work out pretty darned good. I know that when next summer rolls around, I'll have to close it off so they can't use it though. Unless I give them an air conditioner, there's just no way the box will be cool enough to live in once the temp inside the greenhouse gets up past 100F, which it is sure to do.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I know that when next summer rolls around, I'll have to close it off so they can't use it though. Unless I give them an air conditioner, there's just no way the box will be cool enough to live in once the temp inside the greenhouse gets up past 100F, which it is sure to do.



How is the possible to install a fan, controlled by a temperature controller that kick on the fan at certain temp to create some air circulation to cool it??


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> How is the possible to install a fan, controlled by a temperature controller that kick on the fan at certain temp to create some air circulation to cool it??



That would probably be feasible, however, it would only be circulating the already too hot air from inside the greenhouse through the box. Sitting in the sun as they do, greenhouses get very hot inside. Even with the roof vents all open and the doors open, it still gets up to about 115F or 120F inside.


----------



## pdrobber

Hey how was everyone's Monday? 

I was just thinking about my tortoises and realized I've had my big old Russian girl for almost 10 years. I'm getting old! I bought her with money I earned from my first summer job.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Hey how was everyone's Monday?
> 
> I was just thinking about my tortoises and realized I've had my big old Russian girl for almost 10 years. I'm getting old! I bought her with money I earned from my first summer job.



That is neat!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 153146



Hi Noel!


----------



## Jacqui

I spent the day running around my neighbor to her Dr appts. She was going to buy gas and food. Her card was declined at lunch, so I bought lunch, supper and gas.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> I spent the day running around my neighbor to her Dr appts. She was going to buy gas and food. Her card was declined at lunch, so I bought lunch, supper and gas.



What made it worse was earlier she was complaining about another of her friend's lack of budgeting abilities.


----------



## Jacqui

Should be a nice night out tonight. Tomorrow will be in the 80s and hopefully not as strong of winds.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> What made it worse was earlier she was complaining about another of her friend's lack of budgeting abilities.


mrs. pot meet Miss kettle


----------



## dmmj

a little something for the ladies? A glimpse of me shapely buttocks perhaps?


----------



## dmmj

ladies please control yourself


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I do understand, but your missing my point, turn it into a positive. Make it a celebration.


Hello Jacqui. It seems that you have misunderstood me: I have not been able to, and don't think I ever will due to the fact that we get 'imprisoned.' I've had to say it again!


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Jacqui. It seems that you have misunderstood me: I have not been able to, and don't think I ever will due to the fact that we get 'imprisoned.' I've had to say it again!


She's just telling you how she'd try to think of it


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> She's just telling you how she'd try to think of it


Hi Michelle. I know, but saying is one thing, and applying it is another. The human brain does not work as simply as that.

By the way, how's Ben? Ready? Good luck!


----------



## dmmj

I'm going to make a psychic prediction, are you ready? Something is going to happen to someone sometime today.go forth captain awesome has spoken


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Michelle. I know, but saying is one thing, and applying it is another. The human brain does not work as simply as that.
> 
> By the way, how's Ben? Ready? Good luck!


He's ready! We go to the hospital in a couple of hours and then the fun begins!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I'm going to make a psychic prediction, are you ready? Something is going to happen to someone sometime today.go forth captain awesome has spoken



I think maybe Michelle and Ben have that covered already.


----------



## Jacqui

It's Tuesday! In honor of Tempting Tuesday give into something you have been tempted to do. Try some new food, eat that brownie, say "Hi" and strike up a conversation with somebody new or perhaps somebody you have lost contact with.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi, Everyone! Are all of you who keep outside torts ready for winter?


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Michelle. I know, but saying is one thing, and applying it is another. The human brain does not work as simply as that.
> 
> By the way, how's Ben? Ready? Good luck!



Did not say it would be easy or all done at once. Baby steps and hard work can make the brain turn negatives into positives, but at first it is a lot of work for what may feel like little or no reward. Stick with it and things can get better (or at least feel like they do). Just sayin' what has worked for me and many others.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, Everyone! Are all of you who keep outside torts ready for winter?



I usually get all my stuff done and ready for winter by the first week of April when it is once more time to start taking them outside.


----------



## Jacqui

Are you all ready Yvonne?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Did not say it would be easy or all done at once. Baby steps and hard work can make the brain turn negatives into positives, but at first it is a lot of work for what may feel like little or no reward. Stick with it and things can get better (or at least feel like they do). Just sayin' what has worked for me and many others.


Thanks vmuch your advice Jacqui. Appreciate it.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Thank you David. That was a cake from a small Chinese bakery in Milpitas. Have chestnuts fillers in it.


A belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> He's ready! We go to the hospital in a couple of hours and then the fun begins!







Ben!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Are you all ready Yvonne?



I will finish putting the plants into the greenhouse today. I did all the animals first, so yes, my animals are winterized. I just have one more little thing to do, but it's not critical. The YF tortoises are cooped up in the shed all winter, so I made them a little "porch" just outside the shed out of lattice. For winter, I cover the lattice with plastic sheeting. This gives the tortoises a little more space, and makes them feel they're getting out of the shed, and even on cold days, if the sun is shining, it's pretty warm inside on their porch. So I still have to cover that with plastic. But everything else is done.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff just messaged me that the school called an ambulance and JJ (3 yr old grandson) is being taken to the hospital.  No details yet, but guessing he turned blue again. They had to cancel due to his being sick the last Dr appt and his next is not for a month. They are doing scans and then making a model of his heart at that appt.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Ben!



Ditto that!


----------



## meech008

Jacqui said:


> Ditto that!


Thank you both! Best wishes for your sweet little grandson!


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> A belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Jeff just messaged me that the school called an ambulance and JJ (3 yr old grandson) is being taken to the hospital.  No details yet, but guessing he turned blue again. They had to cancel due to his being sick the last Dr appt and his next is not for a month. They are doing scans and then making a model of his heart at that appt.




 Praying for your grandson Jacqui!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning TFO chatters! 
Today is my first day on the job watching my 10 week old grandson 3 days a week! 
He is expected in a few minutes. 
Wish me luck!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Jeff just messaged me that the school called an ambulance and JJ (3 yr old grandson) is being taken to the hospital.  No details yet, but guessing he turned blue again. They had to cancel due to his being sick the last Dr appt and his next is not for a month. They are doing scans and then making a model of his heart at that appt.


Wishes for him to get well soon!


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Good morning TFO chatters!
> Today is my first day on the job watching my 10 week old grandson 3 days a week!
> He is expected in a few minutes.
> Wish me luck!


Good luck!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> , so yes, my animals are winterized.



So snow tires on and antifreeze levels checked?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning TFO chatters!
> Today is my first day on the job watching my 10 week old grandson 3 days a week!
> He is expected in a few minutes.
> Wish me luck!



You are going to be spoiling him rotten and having a blast.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Praying for your grandson Jacqui!


Thank you. They have his oxygen levels going up, so he should be fine for now.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Wishes for him to get well soon!



This is happening about every other week. He needs a wall in his heart.


----------



## Jacqui

If somebody walked up and handed you $1000, what would you do with it?


----------



## Jacqui

It is nice (and yet sad) as I am walking around my backyard to see wild violets and dandelions blooming again. Everything seems to make a last hurrah just before the winter kills them off.


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Tuesday Morning TFO.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> If somebody walked up and handed you $1000, what would you do with it?


probably go to Red Lobster all U can shrimp. Yes I'm selfish like that  or should I say shellfish?


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Happy Tuesday Morning TFO.


Thank you and same to you, though it's evening here (7.45pm)


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Happy Tuesday Morning TFO.



Right back atcha!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> probably go to Red Lobster all U can shrimp. Yes I'm selfish like that  or should I say shellfish?



What kind of shrimp?


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> What kind of shrimp?


that's a tough one they have several different types I like the shrimp Alfredo the best


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yvonne G said:


> I've been wondering about my brakes. No symptoms, however, the truck is 10 years old with 45,000 miles. They don't last forever, right?



I had 75k miles on the brakes but I had the metallic screeching noise from the brake pad indicator. How you drive (and brake) matters more than a set number of miles. I asked the rotors and pads to be measured at my last oil change and they told me that I should do a brake change in the next 2 months maximum, so I did.


----------



## Jacqui

Talking of brakes, we are at the shop having an estimate for the neighbor's Smart car's brakes.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> that's a tough one they have several different types I like the shrimp Alfredo the best



That sounds good. It is also one of Jeff's favorite dishes.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff is on his way to CA, so all of you be kind to any Prime semi drivers who happen along your way please.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> That sounds good. It is also one of Jeff's favorite dishes.


I knew I liked him for some reason


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Jeff is on his way to CA, so all of you be kind to any Prime semi drivers who happen along your way please.


alright just this once I will stop running them off the road


----------



## dmmj

I found several of my old favorite cartoon shows on Amazon for sale on DVD. I know what I'm asking for Christmas


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> alright just this once I will stop running them off the road



Thank you!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I found several of my old favorite cartoon shows on Amazon for sale on DVD. I know what I'm asking for Christmas



Which ones?


----------



## Jacqui

Today I was given a lamb roast. I have not had lamb since I was a child (over 40 years). I have no idea how I am going to cook it. Right now still in the awe stage.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Which ones?


TaleSpin gargoyles & DuckTales all on Amazon all on DVD hurrah


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Jeff just messaged me that the school called an ambulance and JJ (3 yr old grandson) is being taken to the hospital.  No details yet, but guessing he turned blue again. They had to cancel due to his being sick the last Dr appt and his next is not for a month. They are doing scans and then making a model of his heart at that appt.



My gosh...he's three already? Time sure flies. I hope they get it figured out and fixed soon.




Momof4 said:


> Good morning TFO chatters!
> Today is my first day on the job watching my 10 week old grandson 3 days a week!
> He is expected in a few minutes.
> Wish me luck!



Oh, you're going to be the day care giver? That's just a great job. I had that job with my son's daughter. As soon as mom was able to go back to work, I took her for the day, M-F. Having a grandparent as the day care giver is really special for the baby. So much better than having to go to a school or babysitter. You're going to enjoy the heck outta' this job!



Jacqui said:


> So snow tires on and antifreeze levels checked?



Yup! batteries all charged up too!



Jacqui said:


> If somebody walked up and handed you $1000, what would you do with it?



I'd put it in my savings account to go towards the big kickers at the end of the year...car insurance, homeowners insurance, property taxes, etc. and Christmas!




Jacqui said:


> It is nice (and yet sad) as I am walking around my backyard to see wild violets and dandelions blooming again. Everything seems to make a last hurrah just before the winter kills them off.



When I walk around my yard, I see emptiness, dirt and leaves! All my plants are now either on the porch of the old house, or in the greenhouse. 

Dirt. leaves and emptiness:







The porch of the old house:




...and the greenhouse:




I still have to wrap the porch's openings with plastic film, and set up the oil-filled electric radiator.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Jeff is on his way to CA, so all of you be kind to any Prime semi drivers who happen along your way please.



Will he be anywhere near San Diego?


----------



## pdrobber

Picked up some clay pots and saucers and soil at Home Depot after work today! I'm kind of liking these green plant things. I just hope I can keep them alive. 

On a side note I was happy to see Christmas trees and decorations on display!!


----------



## dmmj

pdrobber said:


> Picked up some clay pots and saucers and soil at Home Depot after work today! I'm kind of liking these green plant things. I just hope I can keep them alive.
> 
> On a side note I was happy to see Christmas trees and decorations on display!!


sarcasm?


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening. Few more sunny day in this week, 5 degrees above average all the way. No rain in sight after halloween. But my torts can enjoy couple more weeks of outdoor time.


----------



## Jacqui

Today was our last really nice day (above 80s). Rain possible the next couple of days. Rather the opposite of Steven's. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Will he be anywhere near San Diego?



Tracy


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> On a side note I was happy to see Christmas trees and decorations on display!!



Goes well with the carols.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone



Hi Noel!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi Noel!


Hi Jacqui *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jacqui *waves*



Did you have a nice day?


----------



## Yvonne G

It's almost time for my visit with Alex Trebek.


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> It's almost time for my visit with Alex Trebek.


Don't forget about NCIS tonight.


----------



## Yvonne G

How could I ever? In fact, I even stayed up past my bedtime last night because Michael Weatherly was on NCIS Los Angeles. I don't watch that one, but I really like Dinozzo.

I'm taking Misty out for her potty break now, then I'm going to tune in Alex.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Don't forget about NCIS tonight.



Is that even possible?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Alex my 3 1/2 year old sulcata laid eggs this evening.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Don't forget about NCIS tonight.



Good evening to you. Was the day good to you?


----------



## Jacqui

For Gillian when she comes on...

*Good morning! *Hope you slept well.


----------



## Jacqui

@sibi how are you doing? Runt?


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Alex my 3 1/2 year old sulcata laid eggs this evening.



What are you feeding your sulcatas? Lol they are laying at such young ages.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> What are you feeding your sulcatas? Lol they are laying at such young ages.



Or is it something in the water?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> Or is it something in the water?


I believe it's more than just the diet or the water


----------



## leigti

The dictate button is not lighting up all of a sudden. It works on the rest of my phone but not the forum. Anybody know why?


----------



## leigti

Working now. That was weird. Didn't work on the forum for about half hour or so.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui, how is your grandson?


----------



## Elohi

Oh and hello everyone. Popping in to say hi before bed. I'm sitting next to the new hatchling enclosure wondering why one of the little guys is wandering around and decided to snack so late after lights out. I can't see which one it is but I can see that he's a late night snacker LOL.


----------



## dmmj

I'll let you all in on a little secret....... I'm Batman please don't tell anyone


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh no....the pic is lovely, but it's the 'imprisonment' that really annoys me. Know what I mean?


Ummm, yes, as a matter of fact I do know what you mean. 
Consider wanting to go out and the weather is fine to do so, but you've been told you can't. Mild daily exercises to keep up the muscles from going completely away…and that's it. On any occasion I'd rather have snow, cold rain, or freezing rain. Just saying …


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Right back atcha!


Hello Jacqui how are you? How is your grandson today? Hope to hear he's better.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everybody


----------



## pdrobber

Good morning! Hoping to head to the farmers market today to get some more plants!


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> I believe it's more than just the diet or the water



Playing romantic music?


We already know a great caretaker is a major reason.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Good morning! Hoping to head to the farmers market today to get some more plants!



More cactus or something else?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everybody



Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Working now. That was weird. Didn't work on the forum for about half hour or so.



So you can dictate your posts?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I'll let you all in on a little secret....... I'm Batman please don't tell anyone



If you are so rich, you will let you buy lunch.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Jacqui, how is your grandson?



He is stabilized and back home. All that can be done until they decide which surgery to do.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everybody


It's almost time to say: 'Good evening' here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Alex my 3 1/2 year old sulcata laid eggs this evening.



She's very young. She must be going to grow up to be a monster tortoise! Congrats on the eggs. I hope you have 100% hatch rate.

Good day to you all! Today is garbage day. I can't forget to put the cans out to the curb. Then, after I feed, water and clean up everyone, I'm going to finish cleaning up after all the plants that I've moved. Lots of dirt, leaves and plant stands to clean up. It's going to look so bare without all the plants sitting around outside the house. I have to make an extra trip into town today because I forgot to get water on my last shopping trip.

I have three 11 year old male Yellowfooted tortoises that I didn't raise correctly and besides looking like pine cones, they are stunted. I have been thinking of selling them as pet quality, but yesterday I saw one of them breeding my young female, so maybe they're big enough to be breeders. Is anyone interested in having a not-so-pretty, and small yellowfooted tortoise? I've asked Will to try to sell them on Kingsnake or one of those classified places. If you are, contact me through our private messaging system.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I'll let you all in on a little secret....... I'm Batman please don't tell anyone



your secret is safe with me!


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> He is stabilized and back home. All that can be done until they decide which surgery to do.


Sending loving thoughts his way. Such a scary situation.


----------



## pdrobber

No opuntia at the market today  I got a nice spider plant though!


----------



## AZtortMom

Look everyone! My seeds are sprouting! It's the stuff from tortoise supply! I'm so excited! It's a great supplement to the Tort's food[/URL]


----------



## AZtortMom

AZtortMom said:


> Look everyone! My seeds are sprouting! It's the stuff from tortoise supply! I'm so excited! It's a great supplement to the Tort's food[/URL]


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> He is stabilized and back home. All that can be done until they decide which surgery to do.



Poor little guy. It's always so hard when it's a little one


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> No opuntia at the market today  I got a nice spider plant though!



Darn, but at least you did not come away empty handed.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 153291



Soon you will be a Master Gardener.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Poor little guy. It's always so hard when it's a little one



It was worse (in my mind), when they were doing heart surgeries on him as a newborn. Hard to imagine doing such fine surgery on such little body parts.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Poor little guy. It's always so hard when it's a little one



How is the babysitting doing?


----------



## meech008

Jacqui said:


> It was worse (in my mind), when they were doing heart surgeries on him as a newborn. Hard to imagine doing such fine surgery on such little body parts.


We have a cousin who had open heart surgery when she was 12 hours old, and I've been in the OR while some have been done. It is amazing the work they do on those little bodies


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> How is the babysitting doing?




It's good, he's a really easy baby but still takes up a lot of your time. 
He slept through soccer practice yesterday and tonight is karate until his mom comes. 
8-6 is a long day but I love it! I'm a sucker for babies! Ask me again when he's two!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Soon you will be a Master Gardener.


I wouldn't go that far


----------



## Momof4

meech008 said:


> We have a cousin who had open heart surgery when she was 12 hours old, and I've been in the OR while some have been done. It is amazing the work they do on those little bodies



My friends 8 yr old has something like a rice paper thin aorta . She has had many surgeries and weekly appts. No sports and every classroom and teacher has instructions taped their class door incase she passes out. 
She's such a happy kid and so funny!!


----------



## meech008

Momof4 said:


> My friends 8 yr old has something like a rice paper thin aorta . She has had many surgeries and weekly appts. No sports and every classroom and teacher has instructions taped their class door incase she passes out.
> She's such a happy kid and so funny!!


It's always awe inspiring to see how well children adapt! that's wonderful that she's so happy


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Look everyone! My seeds are sprouting! It's the stuff from tortoise supply! I'm so excited! It's a great supplement to the Tort's food[/URL]



That's pretty exciting! I've wanted to try that seed mixture from Tortoise Supply, but just never got around to it. Is this in a tortoise habitat, or all by themselves?


----------



## pdrobber

Anyone want an offshoot?  I think I'm addicted. My living room went from minimalist style to jungle.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> That's pretty exciting! I've wanted to try that see mixture from Tortoise Supply, but just never got around to it. Is this in a tortoise habitat, or all by themselves?


It is by itself. The container is an older tort enclosure


----------



## RosieRedfoot

pdrobber said:


> View attachment 153306
> 
> 
> Anyone want an offshoot?  I think I'm addicted. My living room went from minimalist style to jungle.




I would, but I kill plants. Well, I keep them hanging on but having all the windows covered to insulate them (because they're really old and drafty) means plants don't do so well. And any in my tortoise enclosure get eaten...


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> View attachment 153306
> 
> 
> Anyone want an offshoot?  I think I'm addicted. My living room went from minimalist style to jungle.



Wow! You did get a spider/airplane plant didn't you.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening folks!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Evening folks!


Hi Jacqui


----------



## dmmj

no TV and no beer make David go crazy


----------



## dmmj

... ...........


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> no TV and no beer make David go crazy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

David, head on over. Certainly I'm not the only one watching night #1 of the PBR World Finals from Las Vegas tonight. There's even TV coverage on CBSSN. Every night this week with the final winner on Sunday. Someone other than me just has to watch. Please?


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> David, head on over. Certainly I'm not the only one watching night #1 of the PBR World Finals from Las Vegas tonight. There's even TV coverage on CBSSN. Every night this week with the final winner on Sunday. Someone other than me just has to watch. Please?


I would like to but I don't get that channel I don't think. Who's leading?


----------



## leigti

Hey, I actually do have it. Yay!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> I would like to. Who's leading?


None other than J. B. Mauney of course ! One of the riders at the Finals with the least number of outs for the year, (76) yet still qualifying. Qualifying is based on overall points earned during the year. 
No ride-no points.

Hey, I actually do have it. Yay!
"It's gonna be a late night for you!!!"


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> ... ...........



I think David went crazy!

(Where is that, by the way? I want to be sure to steer clear of it)


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> None other than J. B. Mauney of course ! One of the riders at the Finals with the least number of outs for the year, (76) yet still qualifying. Qualifying is based on overall points earned during the year.
> No ride-no points.
> 
> Hey, I actually do have it. Yay!
> "It's gonna be a late night for you!!!"


Damn, I have to go to work early in the morning. I blame you if I am tired tomorrow.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> None other than J. B. Mauney of course ! One of the riders at the Finals with the least number of outs for the year, (76) yet still qualifying. Qualifying is based on overall points earned during the year.
> No ride-no points.
> 
> Hey, I actually do have it. Yay!
> "It's gonna be a late night for you!!!"


I can't make it. Tell me who wins this round. Tomorrow and or Friday I bet I can do it. When is the final day? Sunday?


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Jacqui

Good rainy morning to all of you!


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon Gillian


----------



## pdrobber

Good morning


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Good morning



Morning Peter. How many animals are currently in the shelter you work at?


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good morning everyone!



Hi Steven!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good rainy morning to all of you!



Ah - rain! Is it cold too, or a nice, mild rain?



pdrobber said:


> Good morning



Hi Peter! Have a good day at work today and give all the little animals a hug from me.



bouaboua said:


> Good morning everyone!



Steven!! Happy day to you!

So today I plan to give my YF tortoises a new waterer. Their old one was the white plastic lid off a Sterilite tub and the sun has degraded it so it's falling apart. Then I plan to set up the russian tortoises hibernaculum and try to find all of them in their yard and put them up for the winter. I'll also be watching my driveway for a fellow who's coming over to bring me a couple RES. I have found a guy with a 2 acre pond who wants some turtles, so I've been taking in water turtles when I get the call about them.

All my sulcatas have been adopted out. Whew! That's a load off my mind.

*TODAY, MIDNIGHT, IS THE CUT OFF FOR VOTING FOR CALENDAR PICTURES. SO FAR WE HAVE A 5-WAY TIE FOR THE 12TH PICTURE. I HOPE TODAY'S VOTING STRAIGHTENS THAT OUT. SO IF YOU HAVEN'T VOTED, PLEASE DO SO.*


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Ah - rain! Is it cold too, or a nice, mild rain?



50s and may get up to low 70.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Ah - rain! Is it cold too, or a nice, mild rain?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Peter! Have a good day at work today and give all the little animals a hug from me.
> 
> 
> 
> Steven!! Happy day to you!
> 
> So today I plan to give my YF tortoises a new waterer. Their old one was the white plastic lid off a Sterilite tub and the sun has degraded it so it's falling apart. Then I plan to set up the russian tortoises hibernaculum and try to find all of them in their yard and put them up for the winter. I'll also be watching my driveway for a fellow who's coming over to bring me a couple RES. I have found a guy with a 2 acre pond who wants some turtles, so I've been taking in water turtles when I get the call about them.
> 
> All my sulcatas have been adopted out. Whew! That's a load off my mind.
> 
> *TODAY, MIDNIGHT, IS THE CUT OFF FOR VOTING FOR CALENDAR PICTURES. SO FAR WE HAVE A 5-WAY TIE FOR THE 12TH PICTURE. I HOPE TODAY'S VOTING STRAIGHTENS THAT OUT. SO IF YOU HAVEN'T VOTED, PLEASE DO SO.*


The calendar competition is very exciting!


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning everyone


----------



## Yvonne G

and a very good day to you too!!


----------



## pdrobber

Jacqui said:


> Morning Peter. How many animals are currently in the shelter you work at?



About 50 dogs and 75 cats.


----------



## pdrobber

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Peter! Have a good day at work today and give all the little animals a hug from me.



Will do


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Will do
> View attachment 153375



What is this dog's story?


----------



## Jacqui

It is party time, Yvonne rehomed all the sulcatas...again.


----------



## pdrobber

Jacqui said:


> What is this dog's story?


She was surrendered because her original owners could not care for her properly. She is a big young dog (Weimaraner/Lab mix) and very active. A city apartment is not ideal for her.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> I can't make it. Tell me who wins this round. Tomorrow and or Friday I bet I can do it. When is the final day? Sunday?


Sunday is the final day of the Finals. Can you set it to record all episodes for you?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good rainy morning to all of you!


Good evening Jacqui. Here, it's still nice and warm; hot in the sun. I went out for a long walk this morning, then took OLI out for a walk this afternoon.


----------



## dmmj

well October 21st came & went and no time traveling DeLorean. How sad


----------



## dmmj

this is why anybody in California who tries to conserve water to help out is a giant fool.. the LADWP is raising everybody's rates because they're getting less money and they can't do with less so everyone has to pay more now there's a reward for conserving people a big giant screw you


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Tell me who wins this round.


Naturally, THE J. B. Mauney won this first round with a 91.0 score. 
All who don't know, these aren't just the worlds top riders, these are also the worlds top bulls as well.


----------



## leigti

pdrobber said:


> She was surrendered because her original owners could not care for her properly. She is a big young dog (Weimaraner/Lab mix) and very active. A city apartment is not ideal for her.


Nothing to set, i will watch it this weekend.


----------



## Yvonne G

pdrobber said:


> She was surrendered because her original owners could not care for her properly. She is a big young dog (Weimaraner/Lab mix) and very active. A city apartment is not ideal for her.



I love her face. I always feel so sorry for dogs at animal shelters. If I could, I'd take them all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Nothing to set, i will watch it this weekend.


Each day is repeated once. First is 6:00 pm then rebroadcast at 9-9:30. Sunday it's aired at 1:00 pm and rebroadcast at 8:00 pm. Good times for all I like to say!


----------



## dmmj

did you know that if you say Bloody Mary three times at midnight while looking in the mirror your mom will scream shut the hell up and go to bed


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I love her face. I always feel so sorry for dogs at animal shelters. If I could, I'd take them all.


you and me both I don't like dogs and cats in animal shelters I'd take them if I could


----------



## dmmj

Marty where we're going we don't need roads. Liar Liar Liar Liar Liar Liar Liar Liar


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> did you know that if you say Bloody Mary three times at midnight while looking in the mirror your mom will scream shut the hell up and go to bed



Especially if her name is Mary.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's time all The Forty-Niners vs Seahawks. At least MY quarterback has had a tortoise most his entire life…


----------



## leigti

Nice tortoise.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And my mistake. 
Seahawks vs. Forty-Niners


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Nice tortoise.


I blame it on Collins parents caring about all things great and small…


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's time all The Forty-Niners vs Seahawks. At least MY quarterback has had a tortoise most his entire life…
> View attachment 153417


I hate to tell you but that helmet doesn't fit.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's time all The Forty-Niners vs Seahawks. At least MY quarterback has had a tortoise most his entire life…
> View attachment 153417



Go Seahawks!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Go Seahawks!


All the good I've said about you…sighhhhh


----------



## leigti

Forget football, i'm going to watch bull riding tonight. It's the rank pen. My favorite.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Forget football, i'm going to watch bull riding tonight. It's the rank pen. My favorite.


It'll be recording here.


----------



## leigti

I forgot how much I liked watching bull riding. I paid to get the NFL channel and this was part of the deal. Happy camper all the way around.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My favorite party's here were the weekend long bull riding party's we had. People would bring their tents their campers or RVs and just camp all weekend long. Bonfires at night. All good times and good fun.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Those crappy-*** 49ers. What a let down tonight! They did sack that QB Wilson 5 times which is good when you figure the previous 5 games he'd only been sacked 2 times total.


----------



## Elohi

Hi guys.


----------



## Elohi

How are you all doing?


----------



## dmmj

worse than others better than some


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> How are you doing?


Word on the street is that I need to except that I'm doing great in regard to what I've been through. That being so, I'm doing great, in regard to what I've been through. LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And how is Monica, regardless of, or in regard to, what you've been through?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's feeling late. Good night all.


----------



## Yvonne G

Not nearly as late as you usually stay up, Ken. Are you feeling poorly?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And how is Monica, regardless of, or in regard to, what you've been through?


Tired as hell. Barely awake. About to... Catch some zzz's.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> Tired as hell. Barely awake. About to... Catch some zzz's.


Good night Monica!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I had to get up at zero dark thirty to take Misty out for a potty break, and while she was outside, I came on the Forum to see if anyone had closed the voting thread after midnight. Once I got onto the forum, I woke up and couldn't get back to sleep, so here I am.

I've prepared a thread showing the winning calendar pictures, however, it needs for Josh to identify by username who the pictures belong to. So I'm waiting for him to do that before I can post it for you all. The picture with the most votes was #28. I don't know who they belong to. I'm really surprised that #32 didn't get more votes. Those desert tortoise eyes are just so so so interesting!! I think #28 is probably one of Dean's babies, but I don't know for sure. Great picture for sure.


----------



## Yvonne G

...well, I'm back to bed to see if Hypnos or Morpheus can overtake me.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## pdrobber

Morning Jacqui and Yvonne! Day off here, what should I do? Hmmmmm


----------



## tortdad

Good morning


----------



## meech008

Yvonne G said:


> I love her face. I always feel so sorry for dogs at animal shelters. If I could, I'd take them all.


That's how I got my buddy boy. I went in to a shift for volunteering at the shelter and this face was staring at me. Needless to say he went home with me that day!


----------



## Momof4

meech008 said:


> That's how I got my buddy boy. I went in to a shift for volunteering at the shelter and this face was staring at me. Needless to say he went home with me that day!



Happy Friday!! This means so much more to me now that I have been babysitting! The baby is so much work! 
Then I have my zoo and my own kids and their activities!
The baby is easy going but just requires so much from me. 
So happy it's Friday!!


----------



## Momof4

Not sure how I quoted you Michele!
Sorry. 

Your doggie is very cute!!


----------



## tortdad

My pup came from a local rescue. Had to pay $275 I think but they did a lot, even had his teeth cleaned and all groomed. First thing he did when we got out the door was pee on my wife's foot. I kneeled down and said "hey, get this straight little man....she's mine" and he hasn't done it since. I told Melissa be lucky I didn't pee over his scent to drive my point home.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's time all The Forty-Niners vs Seahawks. At least MY quarterback has had a tortoise most his entire life…
> View attachment 153417


Very nice pic!


----------



## meech008

Momof4 said:


> Not sure how I quoted you Michele!
> Sorry.
> 
> Your doggie is very cute!!


Haha thank you! Happy Friday!


----------



## meech008

tortdad said:


> My pup came from a local rescue. Had to pay $275 I think but they did a lot, even had his teeth cleaned and all groomed. First thing he did when we got out the door was pee on my wife's foot. I kneeled down and said "hey, get this straight little man....she's mine" and he hasn't done it since. I told Melissa be lucky I didn't pee over his scent to drive my point home.


Buddy was only 80 dollars, he was on sale haha. I quickly found out why though! Poor guy had a double ear infection, a bacterial and a yeast infection on his skin and he had demodex mange


----------



## Momof4

Well, my son switched on our new solar system this morning!! 
So exciting!!



My little monkey


----------



## Yvonne G

Gosh that's a cute baby. So innocent at that age.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Gosh that's a cute baby. So innocent at that age.




I know right! Babies are just so pure!


----------



## Jacqui

My first job after HS was working at the Humane Society. That was such an emotionally draining job. I did get my first English Springer Spaniel puppy there.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Well, my son switched on our new solar system this morning!!
> So exciting!!
> View attachment 153445
> 
> 
> My little monkey
> View attachment 153446



Cute! Looks like he is dreaming up evil. lol


----------



## Jacqui

All done with my eye exam. I passed!


----------



## Jacqui

Next up, taking my youngest daughter to her dentist appt.


----------



## dmmj

babies are not pure they like to hurt people. they laugh and giggle every time they hurt you. Pure my big fat hineyno now days is not so big and fat anymore


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello friends


----------



## AZtortMom

*sigh* they get big so quick!


----------



## Yvonne G

It's just so darned hard to get it right the first time. I made up an EXCEL spreadsheet and entered the names of everyone who voted in the Calendar contest. This way I was assured that EXCEL would let me know if anyone tried to vote twice. Then I put a 1 under each number that was voted for from 1 to 32. Then, after all was said and done, I did a manual stroke tally of all the votes. And I still got it wrong! My stroke tally matched my spreadsheet, however, when Adam let me know about a wrong vote and I re-counted that number's votes, he was correct. 

Hopefully for the next time we do the contest the computer's tallying system is working and it's not left to us poor mortals to figure it out.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hello friends



Hey Nice Lady


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *sigh* they get big so quick!
> View attachment 153469



That they do!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> It's just so darned hard to get it right the first time. I made up an EXCEL spreadsheet and entered the names of everyone who voted in the Calendar contest. This way I was assured that EXCEL would let me know if anyone tried to vote twice. Then I put a 1 under each number that was voted for from 1 to 32. Then, after all was said and done, I did a manual stroke tally of all the votes. And I still got it wrong! My stroke tally matched my spreadsheet, however, when Adam let me know about a wrong vote and I re-counted that number's votes, he was correct.
> 
> Hopefully for the next time we do the contest the computer's tallying system is working and it's not left to us poor mortals to figure it out.



Never a dull moment for you! 
Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## Jacqui

Now it's my daighter's turn at the eye Dr.


----------



## Jacqui

My daughter and I were killing time at a Chinese buffet place and near us were three police officers eating. When they went to leave, they were told somebody had bought their lunches. How sweet of that person.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> My daughter and I were killing time at a Chinese buffet place and near us were three police officers eating. When they went to leave, they were told somebody had bought their lunches. How sweet of that person.




That was sweet of them! We need more kind people.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> That was sweet of them! We need more kind people.



That we do!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It's just so darned hard to get it right the first time. I made up an EXCEL spreadsheet and entered the names of everyone who voted in the Calendar contest. This way I was assured that EXCEL would let me know if anyone tried to vote twice. Then I put a 1 under each number that was voted for from 1 to 32. Then, after all was said and done, I did a manual stroke tally of all the votes. And I still got it wrong! My stroke tally matched my spreadsheet, however, when Adam let me know about a wrong vote and I re-counted that number's votes, he was correct.
> 
> Hopefully for the next time we do the contest the computer's tallying system is working and it's not left to us poor mortals to figure it out.


You did a good job on this competition, Yvonne, you helped several of us out and got the pictures the right size, encouraged voting and tried to keep people informed.Back and forth between Josh and the members with queries . It was a lot to do, no one is perfect. Good job, in my opinion.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Now it's my daighter's turn at the eye Dr.



Hopefully just a sight check?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> My daughter and I were killing time at a Chinese buffet place and near us were three police officers eating. When they went to leave, they were told somebody had bought their lunches. How sweet of that person.



I love that! What a generous and grateful person that was.


Tidgy's Dad said:


> You did a good job on this competition, Yvonne, you helped several of us out and got the pictures the right size, encouraged voting and tried to keep people informed.Back and forth between Josh and the members with queries . It was a lot to do, no one is perfect. Good job, in my opinion.



Thank you. It wasn't easy, but I'm going to try to encourage Josh to delegate again next year. I'm up for it, as it can only get easier.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hey Nice Lady


Hi beautiful *waves*


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Hi everyone....Not waving. Fingers still sore and wrapped. Hard to type.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Maggie


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Maggie!


----------



## Jacqui

Such a wonderful night!


----------



## tortdad

We just got finishing a football scrimmage. Flag kids are so fun


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> We just got finishing a football scrimmage. Flag kids are so fun



Enjoying being a coach?


----------



## leigti

maggie3fan said:


> Hi everyone....Not waving. Fingers still sore and wrapped. Hard to type.


Hello! Sorry about your fingers. Does your phone have a dictation button? Or are you on the computer? I dictate all my posts from the phone, that's why sometimes they say really weird things. Anyway, much easier than typing.


----------



## Yvonne G

I would like some opinions please. I'm trying to limit my snacking, but after my meal I really crave dessert. I realize it's mental, but I crave something sweet after a meal. So I've been buying banana chips. I guess they're dried. They satisfy my craving, however, this last batch I bought has a slightly rancid flavor. Does dried fruit go rancid?


----------



## Elohi

Back when I could eat them, I'd get a few weird tasting ones in a batch but never a whole batch of weird ones. I suppose anything can go bad?
Hmm.


----------



## Elohi

Jack is doing so well. Man he's cute.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> I would like some opinions please. I'm trying to limit my snacking, but after my meal I really crave dessert. I realize it's mental, but I crave something sweet after a meal. So I've been buying banana chips. I guess they're dried. They satisfy my craving, however, this last batch I bought has a slightly rancid flavor. Does dried fruit go rancid?


I usually go for a granola bar, or maybe a rice cake with a teaspoon of peanut butter, or a banana smoothie if I'm craving something sweet. I haven't had dried fruits for a while, sorry.


----------



## pdrobber

Yvonne G said:


> So I've been buying banana chips. I guess they're dried. They satisfy my craving, however, this last batch I bought has a slightly rancid flavor. Does dried fruit go rancid?




I love the banana chips from trader joes. They're actually just fried in oil rather than dried fruit but they're so good.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## taza

Elohi said:


> View attachment 153509
> 
> Jack is doing so well. Man he's cute.


He sure is a cutie pie! I hope you and your family is doing ok, I see on the news you are getting hit hard from the storm.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My weakness is ice cream. What I used to do when I'd have that craving is eat a fudgsicle or other single serving treat because they're like 90 calories and give that cold/sweet craving its fix. I should probably do that again. Hardest part is stopping at one!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning all!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning all!


Morning Jacqui
*waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Elohi

taza said:


> He sure is a cutie pie! I hope you and your family is doing ok, I see on the news you are getting hit hard from the storm.


It is POURING and has been most of the night. It doesn't look to be ending anytime soon but for now everything with us is ok. We haven't tried to leave the house yet but will have to later today and there is a lot of flooding so I'm not sure the route we will have to take.


----------



## Yvonne G

pdrobber said:


> I love the banana chips from trader joes. They're actually just fried in oil rather than dried fruit but they're so good.



Ah - fried in oil. Then that explains it. Oil CAN turn rancid. Me thinks I need to see if there's an expiration date on my package of chips.


----------



## Yvonne G

RosieRedfoot said:


> My weakness is ice cream. What I used to do when I'd have that craving is eat a fudgsicle or other single serving treat because they're like 90 calories and give that cold/sweet craving its fix. I should probably do that again. Hardest part is stopping at one!



See? That's my problem too. If one was good, then the whole package of 6 would be 'gooder.'


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Jacqui
> *waves*



*smiles and waves back*


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> See? That's my problem too. If one was good, then the whole package of 6 would be 'gooder.'



And that's a fact!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm limited on what kind of snacks or desserts I can have. Because of my age, diverticulitis is an ongoing problem. So I've taken to not eating ANYTHING that doesn't break down through the digestive process - no nuts, corn, seeds, tomatoes, pickles, cucumbers, etc. I even discovered that the skin on dates doesn't break down. I worried about the little black specks in the middle of the banana, but so far so good with that.

Hey all, and a very good day to you all! I see that Little Nicky Poo sneaked in. Hi Nick ( @russian/sulcata/tortoise ) How's it going back there in cold Pennsylvania? Do you have it all set up to winterize your little sulcata? Don't be such a stranger.

Well, the calendar contest is finally over. Congrats to all the winners. As soon as Josh identifies all the usernames for me I'll be posting a thread showing the winning pictures and who they belong to. Hopefully at that time I will also be able to tell you how you all can order one of these beautiful calendars. It was a pretty tough choice to make this year. All of the pictures were beauties.

So, Saturday, huh? What do you all have planned for this week-end? I'm going to clean out the filter on my snapper pond and vacuum the floor of the pond. Not exactly a fun project for a cool day, but something that needs to get done.

I haven't been following the latest with "Patricia." She's supposedly the worst hurricane in the western hemisphere ever. I'm wondering if Katrina wasn't in the western hemisphere. Or is a "hemisphere" a portion of the world. I thought the U.S. is in the western hemisphere. Do I need to go back to school? Sometimes I think it's all hype. Anyway, all of you who are having to live through this bad weather, no matter where you are, I hope it all works out for you. I love the rain, but there is a limit to just how much you can love!

So, it's off to work I go. Talk to you all later.


----------



## pdrobber

Yvonne G said:


> Ah - fried in oil. Then that explains it. Oil CAN turn rancid. Me thinks I need to see if there's an expiration date on my package of chips.




I kept mine in the freezer and fridge. Gave it an extra something biting into the coolness yet they wouldn't be frozen rock solid because of the fat in them.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> I would like some opinions please. I'm trying to limit my snacking, but after my meal I really crave dessert. I realize it's mental, but I crave something sweet after a meal. So I've been buying banana chips. I guess they're dried. They satisfy my craving, however, this last batch I bought has a slightly rancid flavor. Does dried fruit go rancid?


Don't go to work for my company ! We have 5-6 ice cream freezers around the plant with FREE ice cream in them for us to eat while we work ! We can't take the ice cream home but we get to eat it FREE !


----------



## pdrobber

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Don't go to work for my company ! We have 5-6 ice cream freezers around the plant with FREE ice cream in them for us to eat while we work ! We can't take the ice cream home but we get to eat it FREE !


Where/what is this magical place?!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

pdrobber said:


> Where/what is this magical place?!


It's not magical , but when you buy Shamrock milk think of the 5-6 ice cream freezers !


----------



## dmmj

at least who ever gets Yvonne in the Secret Santa exchange knows what to get her now for Christmas


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> at least who ever gets Yvonne in the Secret Santa exchange knows what to get her now for Christmas



And what is that?


----------



## dmmj

banana chips good ones at least


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw heck. You've spoiled the surprise!


----------



## dmmj

haven't you ever heard of misdirection?


----------



## pdrobber

I also liked these from trader joes, but they're too salty for me. 
Trader Joe's Giant Peruvian Inca Co...m/dp/B00YWA05QI/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_ek8kwbF0A1ZSY

Dark chocolate covered espresso beans are good too


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, yesterday I bought some Little Debbie Zebra Cakes. I really have been trying not to buy sweets, but they reached out and grabbed me as I pushed my cart by that aisle.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Well, yesterday I bought some Little Debbie Zebra Cakes. I really have been trying not to buy sweets, but they reached out and grabbed me as I pushed my cart by that aisle.


I bought some of those on Thursday as well


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, yesterday I bought some Little Debbie Zebra Cakes. I really have been trying not to buy sweets, but they reached out and grabbed me as I pushed my cart by that aisle.



Those are a weakness of my oldest son.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank goodness my store doesn't always carry them.


----------



## mike taylor

Good day ! No riding motor bike today stupid rain .


----------



## mike taylor

It's hard to believe how much my reds have grown . My little clover was only four inches now she is twelve inches .


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> It's hard to believe how much my reds have grown . My little clover was only four inches now she is twelve inches .


I could make a joke here but I will refrain


----------



## bouaboua

Outside of my window from my hotel.


----------



## dmmj

bouaboua said:


> Outside of my window from my hotel.
> 
> View attachment 153578


how's the air quality there today?


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> how's the air quality there today?


Shanghai are not bad at all for today, otherwise I can't see that far.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Outside of my window from my hotel.
> 
> View attachment 153578



Whoa! You're really high up. I love it when we get to see pictures of cities in other countries. I had no idea Shanghai was so pretty.


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> I could make a joke here but I will refrain


Thank you


----------



## Jacqui

The sun has gone bye bye.


----------



## Elohi

Hey hey guys.


----------



## bouaboua

A cloudy day today.





From my 79's floor window.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Diverticulitis? You just need one of those squatty potties!


----------



## mike taylor

It's been raining here all day .


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Hey hey guys.



Hi!


----------



## Yvonne G

RosieRedfoot said:


> Diverticulitis? You just need one of those squatty potties!



I wish it were that easy. No, if food particles get jammed up in there, it's very, very painful and requires a 5 day hospital stay with IV antibiotics.



bouaboua said:


> A cloudy day today.
> 
> 
> From my 79's floor window.




Does the building sway in the wind? That's pretty scary to be up that high. Did you request a room up there in the clouds?


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> It's been raining here all day .


Same here. So. Much. Water!


----------



## Elohi

Mia says HI!


----------



## bouaboua

Clearing up right now, just a bit....


----------



## dmmj

Mia, is that the girl or the tortoise?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Does the building sway in the wind? That's pretty scary to be up that high. Did you request a room up there in the clouds?


This building have 101 floors, hotel are from 79 to 91 floors, lobby is on the 87th. They said there is a counter Balance weight that counter the swaying in the wind, that counter weight weighs hundreds of tons.....my friend in Shanghai is the member of this Hyatt hotel, so he is the one who book the room for me.


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Outside of my window from my hotel.
> 
> View attachment 153578



Shanghai?
Sorry I asked before I read all the posts.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> View attachment 153632
> 
> Mia says HI!



You two look a like!! 
I love how she's smiling!


----------



## jaizei

bouaboua said:


> This building have 101 floors, hotel are from 79 to 91 floors, lobby is on the 87th. They sId there is a counter Blanche weight that counter the swaying in the wine, that counter weight weights hunters thoughts tons.....my friend in Shanghai is the member of this Hyatt hotel, so he is the one who book the room for me.



It was featured on an episode of 'Build It Bigger' back in the day. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00286H0LG/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Yvonne G

Not me, man. No way in hell I'd ever go into that building. Huh unh. no way!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummm. If anyone other than Tina and I are following the PBR world finals this year I thought it might me fitting to provide some insight into the JB Mauney mystery. Follow the link. 

http://pbr.com/en/mobile/mobilehandlers/newsitem.aspx?NodeId=95013


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Elohi said:


> View attachment 153632
> 
> Mia says HI!


That's a cute tort on the right !


----------



## Jacqui

Morning all!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning Jacqui


----------



## Jacqui

A certain yellow turtle has changed her look.


----------



## taza

Elohi said:


> It is POURING and has been most of the night. It doesn't look to be ending anytime soon but for now everything with us is ok. We haven't tried to leave the house yet but will have to later today and there is a lot of flooding so I'm not sure the route we will have to take.


My thoughts are with you and your family, I hope this storm settles down, be safe!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Morning all!



Top o' the marnin' to you, too, Miss Jacqui!

*If any of you Florida members are interested in a leopard tortoise, I THINK one of the sulcatas in this link is a leopard:*

*http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/trying-to-find-new-homes-for-my-tortoises.130558/*


----------



## dmmj

when the defecation hits the osculating blade it really does. My grandma's in the hospital right now cause unknown my girlfriends moms in the hospital right now cause unknown as well.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> when the defecation hits the osculating blade it really does. My grandma's in the hospital right now cause unknown my girlfriends moms in the hospital right now cause unknown as well.



That is not the way to experience things together. I hope they both get better.


----------



## Jacqui

The weatherman is not my friend.  They said last night's low would be 40-41. When I got off work and checked it was 35. Of course at the same time, they were still sticking to their original numbers. 35 would have meant covering up the still surviving plants outside. Not sure how my vines and 'maters faired.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## mike taylor

It's raining still ! But its not flooding in my neighborhood . It's only 60 degrees outside .


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> It's raining still ! But its not flooding in my neighborhood . It's only 60 degrees outside .


Sun is shining here but it's cold.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> The weatherman is not my friend.  They said last night's low would be 40-41. When I got off work and checked it was 35. Of course at the same time, they were still sticking to their original numbers. 35 would have meant covering up the still surviving plants outside. Not sure how my vines and 'maters faired.


Hi Jacqui, hope you're well.

He (the weatherman) is not my friend either: it's been pouring with rain here for hours, and temperature has dropped.


----------



## dmmj

would you people stop talking about rain please were dry as a bone here in California


----------



## dmmj

so right now the doctor say my grandma has a life-threatening infection in there somewhere. it doesn't look good at the moment but time will tell if something does happen to her I tend to use dark and/or gallows humor to deal with stuff so if so my jokes and comments seem out of place the next couple days please forgive me it's how I deal with stuff. You should havesee me right after my dad died in the hospital
 in the hospital ICU room I was cracking jokes and making everybody there laugh it must have been a sight to see and hear


----------



## Gillian M

dmmj said:


> would you people stop talking about rain please were dry as a bone here in California


Alright, I won't talk about rain, but this pic will.



Rain in Amman, Jordan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> when the defecation hits the osculating blade it really does. My grandma's in the hospital right now cause unknown my girlfriends moms in the hospital right now cause unknown as well.


Very sorry to hear this, David.
Hope that they find the causes and that your gran and your girlfriend's mother make speedy recoveries.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> when the defecation hits the osculating blade it really does. My grandma's in the hospital right now cause unknown my girlfriends moms in the hospital right now cause unknown as well.



Oh my. I'm so sorry to hear that. I know your GF is not in this country, but how 'bout G-ma? Will you be able to visit her in hospital?



Jacqui said:


> The weatherman is not my friend.  They said last night's low would be 40-41. When I got off work and checked it was 35. Of course at the same time, they were still sticking to their original numbers. 35 would have meant covering up the still surviving plants outside. Not sure how my vines and 'maters faired.



That's why I don't put too much stock in our predictions of having an el Nino year. The weatherpeople are seldom correct. Hopefully you didn't lose anything important.



mike taylor said:


> It's raining still ! But its not flooding in my neighborhood . It's only 60 degrees outside .



60's not too bad. Do you have indoor projects to keep you busy?



Elohi said:


> Sun is shining here but it's cold.



So - outdoors work or indoors work? Or having a nice relaxing Sunday doing nothing.



dmmj said:


> would you people stop talking about rain please were dry as a bone here in California



Live vicariously, David!!



dmmj said:


> so right now the doctor say my grandma has a life-threatening infection in there somewhere. it doesn't look good at the moment but time will tell if something does happen to her I tend to use dark and/or gallows humor to deal with stuff so if so my jokes and comments seem out of place the next couple days please forgive me it's how I deal with stuff. You should havesee me right after my dad died in the hospital
> in the hospital ICU room I was cracking jokes and making everybody there laugh it must have been a sight to see and hear



Well, IV antibiotics are no picnic. They make me terribly nauseous. But hopefully the doctors will be able to figure it out and fix G-ma right up! 

Happy Sunday, everyone!


----------



## mike taylor

No indoor projects . Unless you count the car and motor cycle out in the garage . You can't paint in high humidity . So its been a boring weekend . Harry and Sally isn't happy . I walked out to the tortoise shed Harry was halfway out saying shut up woman its cold out . Sally was inside pounding around . I took them out some lunch she was trying to ram me . I guess Harry told her, her shell makes her butt look big or something .


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Oh my. I'm so sorry to hear that. I know your GF is not in this country, but how 'bout G-ma? Will you be able to visit her in hospital?
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I don't put too much stock in our predictions of having an el Nino year. The weatherpeople are seldom correct. Hopefully you didn't lose anything important.
> 
> 
> 
> 60's not too bad. Do you have indoor projects to keep you busy?
> 
> 
> 
> So - outdoors work or indoors work? Or having a nice relaxing Sunday doing nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Live vicariously, David!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, IV antibiotics are no picnic. They make me terribly nauseous. But hopefully the doctors will be able to figure it out and fix G-ma right up!
> 
> Happy Sunday, everyone!


even though we're in different countries we're there for each other right now we have to be. my grandma has an infection its septic very bad plus this morning they found cancerous lumps in her long and rectum so the news isn't good and the outlook right now isn't good. we're waiting to hear from the oncologist


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all
I'm sorry to hear about your Grandma Dave


----------



## Momof4

Sending good vibes to your grandma David!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I guess Harry told her, her shell makes her butt look big or something .



When will you males ever learn?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

David, 
I logged on for an entirely different reason that now has fully been replaced by this. Please hear this as humbly as I can deliver it to you. 
"May the depths of your wishes to me while I was in early healing stages be passed back to You from Me in yours and your families lives at this time!" And I mean this from all the depths of a free ranging sulcata burrow. You of all people gave me the most drive to pull my skull out of my sphincter hole as it were.
@dmmj


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> When will you males ever learn?


Never ! Hahaha


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Never ! Hahaha



Especially some of ya.


----------



## Jacqui

Is your son fully recovered from his accident?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry David but I've simply got to say it here. I went to bed last night and the weather guessers were saying we'd wake up to solid rain showers here. I woke to the sun coming in the windows and almost 40°f outside. By 10:30 am the storm hit us and it's been a steady shower since. In theory we'll get 1/2"-3/4" of rain from this system before it's done and this type of rain, gentle, and easy will go far to greening up our place. And I don't think it got above 60°f here today. 
I did get a ride to the grocery store for food but the gal I've got a hankering for wasn't there today. And last I saw her she mutually agreed the having food like dead cow, would be a good thing.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> even though we're in different countries we're there for each other right now we have to be. my grandma has an infection its septic very bad plus this morning they found cancerous lumps in her long and rectum so the news isn't good and the outlook right now isn't good. we're waiting to hear from the oncologist



That's not good. I'm so sorry, David. How old is she? Are you close? I hope there's not too much suffering.


----------



## leigti

Hey Ken, did JB win The PBR? I totally forgot about it. It's been a sad day around here, my friends husband was killed last night. He was hit by a car when he was walking along the road. Things like that really puts life into perspective I guess. 50 years old, and I think they had five kids. They had adopted two or three.


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw, geez. That's too bad, Tina.


----------



## leigti

He was a teacher and a coach at the high school. Lots of sad kids in this town tonight.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> That's not good. I'm so sorry, David. How old is she? Are you close? I hope there's not too much suffering.


she just turned 81 we're very close I was the first grandson born so I was a little spoiled  prognosis is not good even if she overcomes this massive infection which is septic she still got the cancer. it's kind of sad how we end our lives this way sick and feeble.we are sort of going one day at a time right now not much else to do


----------



## Elohi

dmmj said:


> she just turned 81 we're very close I was the first grandson born so I was a little spoiled  prognosis is not good even if she overcomes this massive infection which is septic she still got the cancer. it's kind of sad how we end our lives this way sick and feeble.we are sort of going one day at a time right now not much else to do


Oh man, I'm really sorry to hear.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Is your son fully recovered from his accident?


For the most part yes . But my middle son hurt his foot . Was last week running the ball and a kid cut him at the ankle . The end of football for him this year . He can't play his last game .


----------



## mike taylor

David sorry to hear about your grandmother .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Hey Ken, did JB win The PBR? I totally forgot about it.


Here's your "in a nutshell" version; 

LAS VEGAS – After winning the 2015 PBR World Championship on Saturday and finishing in second place in the 2015 PBR Built Ford Tough World Finals, J.B. Mauney (Mooresville, North Carolina) became the richest Western sports athlete in history with total career earnings of $6,708,492. 
Mauney’s $1 million World Championship bonus, Round 1 and Round 4 wins, and second-place finish in the five-day World Finals netted him a check for $1,197,500, giving him total earnings of $1,540,942 in 2015.
Rookie of the Year runner-up Cooper Davis (Jasper, Texas) became the 2015 PBR (Professional Bull Riders) World Finals event winner on Sunday afternoon at the Thomas & Mack Center during Round 5 of the PBR Built Ford Tough World Finals


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tina,
As for your reason for forgetting to watch, I'm so very sorry and as bad as it sounds, I'm hoping the two of you weren't too close.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tina,
> As for your reason for forgetting to watch, I'm so very sorry and as bad as it sounds, I'm hoping the two of you weren't too close.


No, I know his wife. And a little bit of his extended family. I am good friends with his brother in law. But they go to my church and it has really hit the community pretty hard. The person who hit him is also devastated. And also a well-known person in the community. As of right now they don't think alcohol or drugs were involved, just a terrible accident.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's your "in a nutshell" version;
> 
> LAS VEGAS – After winning the 2015 PBR World Championship on Saturday and finishing in second place in the 2015 PBR Built Ford Tough World Finals, J.B. Mauney (Mooresville, North Carolina) became the richest Western sports athlete in history with total career earnings of $6,708,492.
> Mauney’s $1 million World Championship bonus, Round 1 and Round 4 wins, and second-place finish in the five-day World Finals netted him a check for $1,197,500, giving him total earnings of $1,540,942 in 2015.
> Rookie of the Year runner-up Cooper Davis (Jasper, Texas) became the 2015 PBR (Professional Bull Riders) World Finals event winner on Sunday afternoon at the Thomas & Mack Center during Round 5 of the PBR Built Ford Tough World Finals


Risk their lives just to earn a paycheck and he makes less than some of these other guys who work for about 10 minutes a weekend. Maybe other athletes would try a little harder if they got paid based on their performance. Just a thought. $50 million plus is just ridiculous for these athletes to be making. Baseball football basketball etc. those guys have it made in the shade compared to bullrider's and rodeo riders.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Or compared to tortoise ranchers.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Hey Ken, did JB win The PBR? I totally forgot about it.


Here's a link for the page and full story ; 

http://www.pbr.com/en/mobile.aspx


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Or compared to tortoise ranchers.


None of my animals have ever made me money, well maybe the chickens do when I saw their eggs but I don't make enough to actually pay for their care.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> None of my animals have ever made me money, well maybe the chickens do when I saw their eggs but I don't make enough to actually pay for their care.


When I had chickens, I'd sell the eggs and never was able to cover the feed cost. Even factoring in the money I saved not buying eggs.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I never did get around to cleaning out the snapper's filter. Ho Hum. I took a day off today and didn't do much more than two loads of laundry. I went over and visited my daughter for a short while. Watched my son-in-law toss the ball for his herd of Jack Russell terriers. He uses a Chuck-it and really tosses it quite far. As soon as he picks up the ball with the Chuck-it, the dogs start running. 

The rest of the day I folded clothes and watched old TV shows. I'm watching The Cleaner with Ben Bratt. He's quite cute, but a bit on the thin side for my taste.

We're having beautiful Autumn weather here. The days are high 70's to low 80's and overnight it dips down into the high 50's. It's actually quite pleasant.

'night all!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne and everyone else. I've found a wonderful episode of Nature tonight on opb. It's called "The Soul of the Elephant" and it's just fantastic. I recommend it to everyone. It can be purchased for $2.99 in HD on iTunes for your iPhone or iPad or view it for free by going to http://pbs.org/nature
You'll have a screen like this at the top ;

and this at the bottom

I've not done this method of viewing but I'm sure it's fine. The upcoming episodes on pets looks good, but other than birds, the pets are the warm fuzzy type. Let me know if you watch it and what you think of it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Gillian M

leigti said:


> Hey Ken, did JB win The PBR? I totally forgot about it. It's been a sad day around here, my friends husband was killed last night. He was hit by a car when he was walking along the road. Things like that really puts life into perspective I guess. 50 years old, and I think they had five kids. They had adopted two or three.


Very sorry to have read that.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Hey Ken, did JB win The PBR? I totally forgot about it. It's been a sad day around here, my friends husband was killed last night. He was hit by a car when he was walking along the road. Things like that really puts life into perspective I guess. 50 years old, and I think they had five kids. They had adopted two or three.



Very sad.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

This morning Jeff text me at 6am to tell me the moon was beautiful (which I had told him the night before). I crawled out from under my nice warm sleeping bag, found the moon and he was right. Here it looked like a silverish white setting sun. Was worth leaving my warm cocoon to see.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> For the most part yes . But my middle son hurt his foot . Was last week running the ball and a kid cut him at the ankle . The end of football for him this year . He can't play his last game .



That is sad, but he will be able to play next year?


----------



## Momof4

leigti said:


> No, I know his wife. And a little bit of his extended family. I am good friends with his brother in law. But they go to my church and it has really hit the community pretty hard. The person who hit him is also devastated. And also a well-known person in the community. As of right now they don't think alcohol or drugs were involved, just a terrible accident.




How sad for everyone involved
I hate stories like this. We hear about them all to often on the news.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Morning



Good morning Mike Taylor! 
You have been a stranger. 
What's going on in your world?

I hope your son can play next year. 
Was his ankle broken? That happened to my son in soccer, the kid went for the ball and missed. 
My son was out for the season with a broken ankle.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> How sad for everyone involved
> I hate stories like this. We hear about them all to often on the news.



Sure seems like it.


----------



## Jacqui

When Jeff was home, he tried picking up one of the feral kittens. Of course the poor thing had no idea Jeff meant him no harm, as no person had ever picked him up. The kitten nailed Jeff good. Since then this kitten has started joining the big cats in the backyard with me. He also has no problem being picked up and given a bit of love and attention. I told Jeff he got all wild out on him.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yvonne and everyone else. I've found a wonderful episode of Nature tonight on opb. It's called "The Soul of the Elephant" and it's just fantastic. I recommend it to everyone. It can be purchased for $2.99 in HD on iTunes for your iPhone or iPad or view it for free by going to http://pbs.org/nature
> You'll have a screen like this at the top ;
> View attachment 153755
> and this at the bottom
> View attachment 153756
> I've not done this method of viewing but I'm sure it's fine. The upcoming episodes on pets looks good, but other than birds, the pets are the warm fuzzy type. Let me know if you watch it and what you think of it.




I have a hard time with nature shows. I feel helpless and really don't like to see cruelty or nature's starvation/hardships. I love the animals and the photography, but really can't take the sob stuff.



AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



And a very bright, "Good Morning!" to you, too!!



mike taylor said:


> Morning



...and to you!



Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Hey, Jacqui! Still having "indoor" weather in your neck of the woods?



Jacqui said:


> When Jeff was home, he tried picking up one of the feral kittens. Of course the poor thing had no idea Jeff meant him no harm, as no person had ever picked him up. The kitten nailed Jeff good. Since then this kitten has started joining the big cats in the backyard with me. He also has no problem being picked up and given a bit of love and attention. I told Jeff he got all wild out on him.



I love little kittens. It's so hard to say, "NO!!" when my daughter tells me of stray cats hanging around her school kitchen.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I have a hard time with nature shows. I feel helpless and really don't like to see cruelty or nature's starvation/hardships. I love the animals and the photography, but really can't take the sob stuff.
> .


This is the importance of this show. The couple out in the bush, have been living there for 30 years. They come on two intact bull elephant skeletons. The ivory is still there so they know they died naturally. No human had been there for at least 2 years. These Bulls were 70 years old or so, and this couple sets out to follow the herd. Very good, educational episode indeed.


----------



## Jacqui

It was 35 last night, so still sleeping on the swing weather.


----------



## dmmj

anyone catch jeopardy last night? the answer to a picture of a flower was what people on the left are sometimes called was supposed to be bleeding heart but someone answered pansy  hilarious


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> That is sad, but he will be able to play next year?


I hope so .


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> anyone catch jeopardy last night? the answer to a picture of a flower was what people on the left are sometimes called was supposed to be bleeding heart but someone answered pansy  hilarious



I never miss it! I even watch the re-run they show on Saturday. I think Alex was cracking up about "pansy" before the answer was exposed on the show. Pretty funny.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> anyone catch jeopardy last night? the answer to a picture of a flower was what people on the left are sometimes called was supposed to be bleeding heart but someone answered pansy  hilarious



Good guess though


----------



## Jacqui

Cameron, did the food you ordered arrive?


----------



## Jacqui

Sarah, how long til your next contest?


----------



## Jacqui

Yuck. I bought a bunch of clearance citronella candles and now my pickup smells like them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yuck. I bought a bunch of clearance citronella candles and now my pickup smells like them.



I like that smell.


----------



## Jacqui

A little is okay, but not a lot or for long. I never really notice a decrease in the skeeters using them either.


----------



## Jacqui

I am ready for next year's skeeters, between the candles, cans of spray and the skeeter donuts. Candles in cans were 75 and the rest $1 each.


----------



## Yvonne G

I used to live about a half mile north of my present location, and I couldn't go outside in the evening or during the night or early morning unless I slathered Deep Woods Off all over my exposed skin. I've lived in this location almost 20 years, only a half mile away, and I NEVER am bothered by mosquitos. When cleaning tortoise waterers I sometimes dump out lots of wigglers , but I never see mosquitos. Maybe in my old age I'm not tasty anymore.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I used to live about a half mile north of my present location, and I couldn't go outside in the evening or during the night or early morning unless I slathered Deep Woods Off all over my exposed skin. I've lived in this location almost 20 years, only a half mile away, and I NEVER am bothered by mosquitos. I sometimes dump out lots of wigglers in my tortoise waterers, but I never see mosquitos. Maybe in my old age I'm not tasty anymore.



They love me. Jeff rarely gets bit. In the summer, especially this year, it was spraying before I left with the first set of dogs in the morning. At night I sprayed before swing time and in the wee hours. I have cans at several locations for quick use.


----------



## Jacqui

Was really pretty just now when the moon caught the vapor from a plane flying overhead. Made a wide silver ribbon across the sky.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne, here is the write up concerning the movie "The Soul of the Elephant"


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Cameron, did the food you ordered arrive?



Speaking of Cameron...where the heck is he?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yvonne, here is the write up concerning the movie "The Soul of the Elephant"
> View attachment 153837



Yeah...I just can't watch nature shows. I don't like to see the big cats hunt and eat their dinner. I don't like to see the croc/gator grab an unsuspecting thirsty animal. I really don't like to see the results of poaching. And sooner or later, for the shock value, some of that has to creep into the show. Call me an ostrich, but that's how I am.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Was really pretty just now when the moon caught the vapor from a plane flying overhead. Made a wide silver ribbon across the sky.



I really like it when it's a full moon. I used to be able to go outside and lay there just staring at the sky and the stars, etc. But where I live now, there are too many trees in the way to see the sky very well. But my favorite moon is when it's full and you see it coming up over the eastern sky as this giant golden ball.

But you and I are totally different when it comes to sleeping outside. Give me my comfortable bed and thick comforter any day.


----------



## Yvonne G

I took in three male three-toe and 1 male luteola this afternoon. Person didn't want them anymore. That brings my annual total up to 78. I changed my log from manual to Excel and I don't have my last year's log here at this desk, but I don't think I took in that many last year.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Speaking of Cameron...where the heck is he?


I suspect too much cheese was involved somehow


----------



## Momof4

My friend sent this pic to me! 
She's in South Africa right now.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> My friend sent this pic to me!
> She's in South Africa right now.
> View attachment 153862



Beautiful animal. How neat to be able to see them in the wild.


----------



## Jacqui

Here's hoping a terrific Tuesday in on tap for all of you.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> My friend sent this pic to me!
> She's in South Africa right now.
> View attachment 153862


A wonderful tort. GOD bless.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Hello Jacqui, hope you are well.

How's your grandson today? Better, I hope.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Here's hoping a terrific Tuesday in on tap for all of you.



It has to be terrific. NCIS is on tonight!!!

I'm having a hay fever attack this a.m. The next time I put up a picture on the new what do you look like thread, you'll see a picture of an old lady with no nose. I'm sneezing my nose off.

The winning pictures for the calendar have been identified. It was refreshing to see some winners that are fairly new posters here on the Forum. 

Anybody read any good books lately? Can you share? I'm about out of reading material.

I guess today I'll string up some of those tiny white christmas tree lights over my Euphorbia tree on the front porch. The tree is too big to move into the greenhouse, but Euphorbia plants aren't supposed to be allowed to get any colder than about 50F degrees, so I string the lights around it and wrap it in plastic sheeting. This has worked for the past three winters. The plant is doing nicely. In fact, I'm going to have to re-pot it in the spring. This was last year:




You can barely see a couple of the lights in there.

What's going on in your lives today?


----------



## Jacqui

Right now, I am on my swing, legs under the sleeping bag, a cat who showed up about a year ago and I have yet to touch, is laying on my ankles. I have a hoodie on with the hood over my head (yes it is chilly).


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Jacqui, hope you are well.
> 
> How's your grandson today? Better, I hope.



*waves* Afternoon Gillian! JJ is doing fine.


----------



## Jacqui

Start breathing better Yvonne.


----------



## Yvonne G

The cat's sharing your swing, but can you reach down and touch it? Baby steps - YEA!


----------



## Yvonne G

I made a change to my insurance coverage for next year, and I just found out that my doctor isn't on the plan I chose. Darn, darn and double darn. I've been with this same doctor for more than 20 years. I wonder if I can still use him...isn't there something called opt out? I'm on hold right now with my carrier - have been for the last 10 minutes. So tired of listening to that tinny music!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> The cat's sharing your swing, but can you reach down and touch it? Baby steps - YEA!



He was watching me closely, so I did not try. I did talk to him and moved my hand a little closer to him. These last few days I have touched, no more like actually petted, two of my long term never touched ferals.


----------



## Yvonne G

What's the weather like today, Jacqui? Are you able to be working outside?

I've sprayed a little Round-Up outside the fence, done a bit of raking and sweeping. Picked up some poop, loved on the dog. Was on hold for about a half hour only to learn that if I choose to use a doctor that's "out of the network," I will have to pay his full costs. Bummer. Now it's time to fix Misty's lunch, think about what I want (to cook or not to cook), then veg the rest of the day away.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> He was watching me closely, so I did not try. I did talk to him and moved my hand a little closer to him. These last few days I have touched, no more like actually petted, two of my long term never touched ferals.



this makes me wonder if you might have sleeping guests with you when you're asleep.


----------



## dmmj

today is National American Beer Day go out celebrate


----------



## Yvonne G

Never could understand the attraction some people have for the taste of either beer or coffee. Bletch-h-h! I can hack a bit of coffee candy occasionally, but to drink? Ugh. And beer? Other than what it does FOR you, why would anyone ever want to put such awful tasting stuff in their mouths?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Never could understand the attraction some people have for the taste of either beer or coffee. Bletch-h-h! I can hack a bit of coffee candy occasionally, but to drink? Ugh. And beer? Other than what it does FOR you, why would anyone ever want to put such awful tasting stuff in their mouths?



Completely agree with you. If only coffee could taste as good as it smells.


----------



## Yvonne G

True.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Enjoying being a coach?


I love it. My wife doesn't like though. Intent to obsess over things once I take on a project. It makes me good at what I do but then my wife complained on how much time it takes me lol. That's why I backed off this site some. The wife was complaining about how much time I spent on here and started resenting the tortoises.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I love it. My wife doesn't like though. Intent to obsess over things once I take on a project. It makes me good at what I do but then my wife complained on how much time it takes me lol. That's why I backed off this site some. The wife was complaining about how much time I spent on here and started resenting the tortoises.



It can be heard to strike a happy medium for all.


----------



## tortdad

Yeah. I think I just need to learn not to obsess over everything I do. I have control issues, lol

Need to let go of the reins every now and then I guess.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Yeah. I think I just need to learn not to obsess over everything I do. I have control issues, lol
> 
> Need to let go of the reins every now and then I guess.



That takes time and practice. You will get there.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone



Howdy ! How is your bit of the world today?


----------



## dmmj

tomorrow October 28th is international I love you day. so I just wanted to tell you all ahead of time I don't love you I never will hate hate hate hate hate. 
that is all. I just don't conform to society's norms. Nothing personal


----------



## dmmj

people life is short eat bacon and be happy


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> tomorrow October 28th is international I love you day. so I just wanted to tell you all ahead of time I don't love you I never will hate hate hate hate hate.
> that is all. I just don't conform to society's norms. Nothing personal



*CRRRRAAAACCCKKKKKK* The sound you just heard was my heart breaking....


----------



## Jacqui

*thinking thoughts of Yvonne*

...just got done working on the cactus' winter area. It needed a new light.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Rough week at work... So much work left to do but at least I have Friday off to do more wedding dress shopping and pumpkin carving


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> wedding dress shopping and pumpkin carving



You know, until I read this, I had forgotten, my first marriage was started on Halloween.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Rough week at work... So much work left to do but at least I have Friday off to do more wedding dress shopping and pumpkin carving



I hope the rest of the week is not so rough. Pumpkins all bought and ready to carve?


----------



## Jacqui

*stretches and yawns*


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> tomorrow October 28th is international I love you day. so I just wanted to tell you all ahead of time I don't love you I never will hate hate hate hate hate.
> that is all. I just don't conform to society's norms. Nothing personal



Aw, but David - we love you! Go ahead and be a nonconformist. We still love you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *thinking thoughts of Yvonne*
> 
> ...just got done working on the cactus' winter area. It needed a new light.



When spring rolls around let me know if you need any more cuttings.


----------



## Yvonne G

RosieRedfoot said:


> Rough week at work... So much work left to do but at least I have Friday off to do more wedding dress shopping and pumpkin carving



Now those are two things I would have never put together in the same sentence.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> You know, until I read this, I had forgotten, my first marriage was started on Halloween.



I was just thinking the other day about how certain things remind me of an ex! A song, car, food etc!
I bought watercress for the first time and an ex boyfriend popped in my head because his dad owned the watercress fields in Ca and I took a tour.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I hope the rest of the week is not so rough. Pumpkins all bought and ready to carve?



I love carving pumpkins! Every year we take more pics of the kids at the pumpkin patch and trick or treating than X-mas! The pics were always so vibrant with the orange background!
This year I took one kid to wal-mart and picked out two pumpkins
I was just to tired and lazy this year.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I love carving pumpkins! Every year we take more pics of the kids at the pumpkin patch and trick or treating than X-mas! The pics were always so vibrant with the orange background!
> This year I took one kid to wal-mart and picked out two pumpkins
> I was just to tired and lazy this year.



That is where I picked up two pumpkins this year for my kids! Well tortoise kids. I got a third one at work after prices fell. Looks like places actually bought about the right amount to sell this year.


----------



## dmmj

I don't think society has reached the level of idiocracy yet but I think we're close. the things that go viral always amaze me. there's some photo of a college student in an inflatable Jacuzzi or hot tub that's going viral I can't understand why it actually hurts my brain to think about it


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Morning



*gives Mike a hug* Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

*I love all of you!*


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I love carving pumpkins! Every year we take more pics of the kids at the pumpkin patch and trick or treating than X-mas! The pics were always so vibrant with the orange background!
> This year I took one kid to wal-mart and picked out two pumpkins
> I was just to tired and lazy this year.



I love seeing some of those fancy carved pumpkins. Would love to have the patience and talent to do that. Mine were always very basic. My one daughter gets really into Halloween. She has a costume, house decorated inside and out, even the cats get decorated.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I was just thinking the other day about how certain things remind me of an ex! A song, car, food etc!
> I bought watercress for the first time and an ex boyfriend popped in my head because his dad owned the watercress fields in Ca and I took a tour.



I never even thought about there being watercress fields.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I was just thinking the other day about how certain things remind me of an ex! A song, car, food etc!
> I bought watercress for the first time and an ex boyfriend popped in my head because his dad owned the watercress fields in Ca and I took a tour.




Are you two still friends?


----------



## pdrobber

Good morning! Cloudy day here. Hope it's not too humid when I go out. I think I might make some apple bread this week


----------



## Jacqui

Morning,! It is a windy Wednesday here.




Afternoon Gillian.


----------



## Jacqui

Happy retirement Mooz! Did you get your turtle already?


----------



## Jacqui

Hey Peter! So you bake too?




pdrobber said:


> Good morning! Cloudy day here. Hope it's not too humid when I go out. I think I might make some apple bread this week


----------



## pdrobber

Jacqui said:


> Hey Peter! So you bake too?


Mostly just "quick breads" interest me in baking. Apple bread, pumpkin bread, irish soda bread, zucchini bread, banana bread, etc. because they're so simple and make pretty good gifts too for different seasons!


----------



## Jacqui

Darn, darn, darn! We are under a freeze warning tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Mostly just "quick breads" interest me in baking. Apple bread, pumpkin bread, irish soda bread, zucchini bread, banana bread, etc. because they're so simple and make pretty good gifts too for different seasons!



I like making those too... and eating them.


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy makes a real yummy bread....


----------



## pdrobber

Jacqui said:


> I like making those too... and eating them.


Mhmmm. The hardest part of baking them for co-workers & friends is not taking pieces before I give them away.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Are you two still friends?



Heck no! That was like 25 years ago!


----------



## Yvonne G

You can now order your 2016 calendars showing all our beautiful winning photographs:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/pages/store/


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Mhmmm. The hardest part of baking them for co-workers & friends is not taking pieces before I give them away.



Quality control checks.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Heck no! That was like 25 years ago!



Just curious. I am still friends with both of mine. One even helps me with yardwork and repairs.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *I love all of you!*



HA! Say that again tomorrow when it's not National Love day!


----------



## pdrobber

Boo I am not a fan of the rain today. It's that kind that you look outside and barely see it, tiny raindrops so you say oh it's not bad and go out. 

The umbrella doesn't do anything because it's so windy too and the rain is coming from all angles. My feet are substantially wet and cold as I'm on the train home.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Boo I am not a fan of the rain today. It's that kind that you look outside and barely see it, tiny raindrops so you say oh it's not bad and go out.
> 
> The umbrella doesn't do anything because it's so windy too and the rain is coming from all angles. My feet are substantially wet and cold as I'm on the train home.



Sorry you are having a misty day.  Maybe soup or curling up under a quilt with a good book when you get home?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> HA! Say that again tomorrow when it's not National Love day!



Can't we just take this love thing one day at a time?


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> *I love all of you!*


Did you smoke weed or something ? Way too happy this afternoon .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *I love all of you!*


Love you too


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, I've had enough of this mushy stuff. Time for lunch. I know what I'm fixing for Misty, but what for me? Maybe a fried egg sandwich? My bread is nice and fresh. I love fresh bread.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, I've had enough of this mushy stuff. Time for lunch. I know what I'm fixing for Misty, but what for me? Maybe a fried egg sandwich? My bread is nice and fresh. I love fresh bread.



Fried egg sandwiches are so good!!
Sometimes I lay some cheddar cheese over the egg so it barely melts!


----------



## Momof4

I couldn't pass up this outfit at Costco!


----------



## pdrobber

Jacqui said:


> Sorry you are having a misty day.  Maybe soup or curling up under a quilt with a good book when you get home?



Had the soup, on top of the covers with the heat and christmas music blasting.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I couldn't pass up this outfit at Costco!
> 
> View attachment 154015
> 
> View attachment 154016



Aw...what a cute baby. Yeah, they're starting to have more clothing now with turtles on it. That's a cute outfit.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening folks! 

Waiting for Jeff to show up, so I can hand him his meds. He justus only gonna be an hour late.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, I've had enough of this mushy stuff. Time for lunch. I know what I'm fixing for Misty, but what for me? Maybe a fried egg sandwich? My bread is nice and fresh. I love fresh bread.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Yvonne G

He sure made it back from California quickly. Tell him I said HI.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> He sure made it back from California quickly. Tell him I said HI.



That was two loads ago.  Plus time in the shop.


----------



## Jacqui

The moon is lovely tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

Feeling down and whiney...


----------



## dmmj

for those of you interested not only is it I love you day but it's also chocolate day. score


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Feeling down and whiney...



Would you like a little cheese with your whine? What's got you down? Jeff leaving? Play with one of the dogs. That always makes me smile. Misty can be such a klutz when playing. Never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening TFO. May you all have good night and sweet dream.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good evening TFO. May you all have good night and sweet dream.



Are you still up there where you need an oxygen mask, in the clouds, just this side of the stars?


----------



## bouaboua

Not so bad in the city where I'm now. But no where near what we have in CA. This is the price that Chinese Gov pay to have such % of GDP gain. 

Here, It is all for show. All for show! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

And quite showy it is. The pictures you send us show very pretty cities. I've had to change my mental picture of other countries.


----------



## bouaboua

Let me use hardware and software as parable.

China have great hardware, but not so good in software. Brand new 5 stars hotel, but if you look into the detail, you will find lots imperfection. What a waste is what I said sometime.


----------



## bouaboua

I took the high-speed train yesterday. One passenger are watching Chinese "YouTube" on his cell phone without the earpiece. This happened in the first class cabin, he have the money to buy the first class seat but don't know how to use it.


----------



## Yvonne G

You are really a risk-taker aren't you? 100 story buildings, high-speed train. What's next? Sky diving?


----------



## bouaboua

Again, You give me too much credit. But I may try hot-air balloon. 

NOT! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! Go to bed, Steven. Or is it already early morning over there on the other side of the world?


----------



## dmmj

@bouaboua. Have you tried alibaba? the Chinese version of Amazon?


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man...I just looked at the clock. I sure hope Misty allows me to sleep in tomorrow. G'night all.


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> @bouaboua. Have you tried alibaba? the Chinese version of Amazon?


Yes. Alibaba is more for B to B, or international business.

Amazon have a Chinese version that only runs in China. China have many general online shopping site like TaoBao, Jindong etc.

You need to be very careful if you try to purchase from Alibaba, lots vendor are fake. TaoBao also not so pleasant, lots low quality stuffs. Taobao have international site too.

JinDong is very good but I don't know if they ship oversea.


----------



## Jacqui

One place says it is 28 and another weather place says 32.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Would you like a little cheese with your whine? What's got you down? Jeff leaving? Play with one of the dogs. That always makes me smile. Misty can be such a klutz when playing. Never fails to make me laugh.



I was in Lincoln and headed to work, so no four legged to make me smile.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Again, You give me too much credit. But I may try hot-air balloon.
> 
> NOT! ! ! ! ! !



I so want to go up in a hot air balloon, even though heights scare me.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning on this darn chilly Thursday morning.


----------



## Jacqui

Wonder iif Misty is letting Yvonne sleep in.


----------



## Jacqui

A very belated Hi to Steven.


----------



## Elohi

Good morning friends.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Good morning friends.



Morning! How are you? The children? Jack and Eight?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> One place says it is 28 and another weather place says 32.



Br-r-r-r! Give me Spring and Autumn any day!!! 



Jacqui said:


> Wonder iif Misty is letting Yvonne sleep in.



Yes! Until about 7:30a. Quite the treat for me for sure.



Elohi said:


> Good morning friends.



Hi Monica. How's that little one with the cleft palate doing?

And a very good Good Morning to all the rest of you out there in Chatland! It's going to be another nice day here in Central California. No clouds in the sky and the weather guy calls for mid 70's. Today I'm going to don my gloves and sun visor and just move from task to task, with no plans at all. Just do what looks like it needs to be done.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I don't know where the sun went or where the clouds came from, but from the time I took Misty out for her morning constitutional about 7:30a until now, 8:05a, it is now overcast and ugly outside. Time to turn off the Forum and go get the morning food all fixed up for the tortoises. Later...


----------



## Jacqui

Bye Yvonne! *waves*


----------



## juli11

Hibernation season starts!


----------



## mike taylor

I wish I could hibernate all winter .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I wish I could hibernate all winter .



You mean YOU personally? I sort of do...'vegetate' and 'hibernate' are very similar.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I wish I could hibernate all winter .



But think what all you would miss.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff now has a load heading to WA.


----------



## Jacqui

I guess I should go take a two hour nap.


----------



## pdrobber

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I don't know where the sun went or where the clouds came from, but from the time I took Misty out for her morning constitutional about 7:30a until now, 8:05a, it is now overcast and ugly outside.



Same here, the morning started out cloudy, the sun came out, it was blue skies for a few hours and now the clouds are back. 

The change in pressure and humidity kills my inner ear condition. I'm on the verge of having a vertigo episode.


----------



## Yvonne G

pdrobber said:


> Same here, the morning started out cloudy, the sun came out, it was blue skies for a few hours and now the clouds are back.
> 
> The change in pressure and humidity kills my inner ear condition. I'm on the verge of having a vertigo episode.



That sounds like a good excuse to join Jacqui in her two hour nap...not on the same swing, of course. You in your own bed, her on her swing.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Morning! How are you? The children? Jack and Eight?





Yvonne G said:


> Br-r-r-r! Give me Spring and Autumn any day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Until about 7:30a. Quite the treat for me for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Monica. How's that little one with the cleft palate doing?
> 
> And a very good Good Morning to all the rest of you out there in Chatland! It's going to be another nice day here in Central California. No clouds in the sky and the weather guy calls for mid 70's. Today I'm going to don my gloves and sun visor and just move from task to task, with no plans at all. Just do what looks like it needs to be done.



Kids are doing very well. Had a small fainting spell with Alaina the other day when she skinned her knees but she recovered fine and is otherwise doing very well. 

Jadalyn is still working hard at swimming and has her first big meet of the season this weekend. It's a three day meet! 

Adam is still plugging along at piano and always creating new music. 

Things are a little stressful with my husbands job. He works in oil and gas and the industry is not doing so hot lately with oil prices being down. In fact after 3 big pay cuts my husband quit yesterday and is looking for something else. Positive vibes for a minimal stress transition appreciated.

Jack and Eight are doing fantastic. Beautiful little things!
Here is Jack being adorable this morning. I think he may just have the underbite and no cleft palate. 





And here is Eight. 





Random pics of my kids lately.


----------



## Jacqui

Itty bitty looking so much older in that last picture. *fingers crossed* for husband and his job search.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Momof4

@Elohi I'm sending good vibes your husbands way!! 
I'm sure it's a bit stressful! When our husbands are stressed about work it can upset the whole house!


----------



## Yvonne G

Way back when I was still working, and just after the gov't made Ma Bell split up into all those baby bells, I was going to be downsized. It was pretty scary for me. At that time, not a minority (except for being a woman), and in my 50's. Who was going to hire a person such as I was at that time. Thankfully, I never had to find out because the company found a way to keep me.

So I know how your husband is feeling. But I'll bet it's going to turn out ok for him.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> I so want to go up in a hot air balloon, even though heights scare me.


bring a parachute just in case


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


>



Sweet Gillian! Was your day nice?


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Same here, the morning started out cloudy, the sun came out, it was blue skies for a few hours and now the clouds are back.
> 
> The change in pressure and humidity kills my inner ear condition. I'm on the verge of having a vertigo episode.



I just went hrough having vertigo for about two weeks. Was horrible. Hope you fail to have that episode.


----------



## smarch

Darn app crashed and deleted my entire draft... So I'll give the short version.
I've been absent lately because I got EXCELLENT news recently. Today was my very first day working at Planet Fitness. I got hired!!


----------



## smarch

And I got a brand shiny new toy in celebration. I now have something newer than all the techies in my family


----------



## jaizei

hey tortoise people


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Darn app crashed and deleted my entire draft... So I'll give the short version.
> I've been absent lately because I got EXCELLENT news recently. Today was my very first day working at Planet Fitness. I got hired!!
> View attachment 154127
> 
> View attachment 154128



Is it just a job or are you going completely in that direction (certification/becoming a trainer)?


----------



## dmmj

they say you only feel old people I'll Pass thank U


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Kids are doing very well. Had a small fainting spell with Alaina the other day when she skinned her knees but she recovered fine and is otherwise doing very well.
> 
> Jadalyn is still working hard at swimming and has her first big meet of the season this weekend. It's a three day meet!
> 
> Adam is still plugging along at piano and always creating new music.
> 
> Things are a little stressful with my husbands job. He works in oil and gas and the industry is not doing so hot lately with oil prices being down. In fact after 3 big pay cuts my husband quit yesterday and is looking for something else. Positive vibes for a minimal stress transition appreciated.
> 
> Jack and Eight are doing fantastic. Beautiful little things!
> Here is Jack being adorable this morning. I think he may just have the underbite and no cleft palate.
> View attachment 154102
> 
> View attachment 154105
> 
> 
> And here is Eight.
> View attachment 154103
> 
> View attachment 154104
> 
> 
> Random pics of my kids lately.
> View attachment 154106
> 
> View attachment 154107
> 
> View attachment 154108
> 
> View attachment 154109



Amazing set of photos! ! ! ! 1

I like each and everyone of them.


----------



## bouaboua

smarch said:


> Darn app crashed and deleted my entire draft... So I'll give the short version.
> I've been absent lately because I got EXCELLENT news recently. Today was my very first day working at Planet Fitness. I got hired!!
> View attachment 154127
> 
> View attachment 154128


Congrats! ! ! Congrats ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Things are a little stressful with my husbands job. He works in oil and gas and the industry is not doing so hot lately with oil prices being down. In fact after 3 big pay cuts my husband quit yesterday and is looking for something else. Positive vibes for a minimal stress transition appreciated.

Best wishes for him and may things turn out nice for your husband.


----------



## Momof4

Last night we had our first annual truck or treat at karate! It was so fun! We had about 20 families participate.
Our car is the first couple of pics. I had a strobe light on too.


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Darn app crashed and deleted my entire draft... So I'll give the short version.
> I've been absent lately because I got EXCELLENT news recently. Today was my very first day working at Planet Fitness. I got hired!!
> View attachment 154127
> 
> View attachment 154128




Congratulations!! I'm so happy for you!! When do you start?


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> Last night we had our first annual truck or treat at karate! It was so fun! We had about 20 families participate.
> Our car is the first couple of pics. I had a strobe light on too.
> View attachment 154151
> 
> View attachment 154152
> 
> 
> View attachment 154153
> 
> View attachment 154154
> 
> View attachment 154155
> 
> View attachment 154156


1st annual is grammatically incorrect not judging just saying


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Last night we had our first annual truck or treat at karate! It was so fun! We had about 20 families participate.
> Our car is the first couple of pics. I had a strobe light on too.
> View attachment 154151
> 
> View attachment 154152
> 
> 
> View attachment 154153
> 
> View attachment 154154
> 
> View attachment 154155
> 
> View attachment 154156


Quite honestly think yours is the best.


----------



## dmmj

October 29th is the date. the day has finally come when all will Tremble before its majesty. Bow before national cat day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> October 29th is the date. the day has finally come when all will Tremble before its majesty. Bow before national cat day


Purrrfect!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Last night we had our first annual truck or treat at karate! It was so fun! We had about 20 families participate.
> Our car is the first couple of pics. I had a strobe light on too.
> View attachment 154151
> 
> View attachment 154152
> 
> 
> View attachment 154153
> 
> View attachment 154154
> 
> View attachment 154155
> 
> View attachment 154156



How fun! Interestingly, Maggie sent me a picture of her car all tricked out too. Her church had a "trunk or treat" also. I especially liked your TMNT in the last picture!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I carved 2 pumpkins today


----------



## dmmj

RosieRedfoot said:


> View attachment 154180
> View attachment 154181
> 
> 
> I carved 2 pumpkins today


is that Iron Giant? I love that movie


----------



## Momof4

RosieRedfoot said:


> View attachment 154180
> View attachment 154181
> 
> 
> I carved 2 pumpkins today



Love them!!!


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> 1st annual is grammatically incorrect not judging just saying



How should it read David?


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> How should it read David?


you can't have a first annual event it's your first event. it's incorrect to say first annual. sorry I'm a stickler for words


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> you can't have a first annual event it's your first event. it's incorrect to say first annual. sorry I'm a stickler for words



Got it! 
Hey, I learned something today


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Got it!
> Hey, I learned something today


Annddd?????


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Happy Kitty Day all!


----------



## Yvonne G

I saw this on the news yesterday, in honor of cat day:

http://www.cnn.com/videos/tv/2015/10/28/shake-cats-slow-motion-moos-dnt-erin.cnn


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I saw that local news today.


----------



## leigti

Happy cat day  to everybody also.


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Sweet Gillian! Was your day nice?


Hi Jacqui. No bad...it's getting colder, and what's worse is that Winter timing began today. The days get *SO SHORT *and the nights *SO LONG *and *BORING*.


----------



## mike taylor

It's FRIDAY ! Good morning TFO !


----------



## Jacqui

Long time no chat.


----------



## Myroli

Jacqui said:


> Long time no chat.


Yeah what was up with tfo all evening and this morning?


----------



## Momof4

I couldn't log on. There was some error message! 
Happy Halloween!!


----------



## Momof4

I'm guessing there was a forum update?


----------



## pdrobber

Yay we're back up!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm guessing there was a forum update?



You are correct! Help yourself to another piece of Halloween candy.


----------



## Jacqui

Myroli said:


> Yeah what was up with tfo all evening and this morning?



We had an update.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yes, pumpkins were iron giant and pikachu.  We're handing out full theater style boxes which has been a hit to all 3 trick or treaters thus far.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Make that 5


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Make that 5



Trick or treat! Can I be 6?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Howdy all ! !
I've gotten me some good ole fashioned good news yesterday!
I had an appointment with my neural- surgeon and she has determined that I'm healing very well and fast. 
————DRUM ROLL PLEASE———
She says I can now take the hard plastic neck brace off for 2 hrs, followed by 2 hrs on and so forth. And I no longer have to wear it while I sleep! I'll do this for two weeks followed by 4 hrs off 2 on. I'll do that for 2 weeks then she said I can throw it away if I'd like because I'll on longer need it. Naturally I'll keep it. I've developed a close relationship with it, maybe I'll make a strange planter out of it and plant a carrion plant in it. Let's just say I'm sorta happy about this.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Last night we had our first annual truck or treat at karate! It was so fun! We had about 20 families participate.
> Our car is the first couple of pics. I had a strobe light on too.
> View attachment 154151
> 
> View attachment 154152
> 
> 
> View attachment 154153
> 
> View attachment 154154
> 
> View attachment 154155
> 
> View attachment 154156




Here's Maggies Trunk or Treat:




To be honest with you, I'm quite surprised she'd do that to her BABY (her car)!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> I couldn't log on. There was some error message!
> Happy Halloween!!


I had the same problem . But we lived through it


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy all ! !
> I've gotten me some good ole fashioned good news yesterday!
> I had an appointment with my neural- surgeon and she has determined that I'm healing very well and fast.
> ————DRUM ROLL PLEASE———
> She says I can now take the hard plastic neck brace off for 2 hrs, followed by 2 hrs on and so forth. And I no longer have to wear it while I sleep! I'll do this for two weeks followed by 4 hrs off 2 on. I'll do that for 2 weeks then she said I can throw it away if I'd like because I'll on longer need it. Naturally I'll keep it. I've developed a close relationship with it, maybe I'll make a strange planter out of it and plant a carrion plant in it. Let's just say I'm sorta happy about this.



That is great news!


----------



## Yvonne G

Remember a while back I showed you a picture of my greenhouse with a torn roof from the rain? Well, my s-i-l fixed it for the this a.m. I bought polycarbonate sheets to replace the plastic film that was there before. And it's warranted for 10 years from UV damage:






The panel in the middle on this side (south side) is still the old film, and the three panels on the north side are the original film too. But this stuff was only about $85 for the two sheets, as opposed to $90 for enough film for one panel. And it was a piece of cake for Jim to put up. Took him about an hour for both panels opposed to half a day to put up the film on one panel. If someone was handy building, it would be easy peazy to build a 2x4 framework and cover it with these panels. I really like the finished product.


----------



## Elohi

Wow! TFO is back. Yay!!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Hey! How were you able to post this at 1:03p? I was still locked out and couldn't get in until about 3:30p. Darn it anyway. Josh always did like you best!








I couldn't post a picture in the other thread.


----------



## Elohi

Trick or treat!
Happy Halloween!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

On a side note, we've been getting good ole fashioned rain the last couple days. Sure the wind has been blowing as well, but rain, and its steady as well. I can't even make out the hill across the valley it's coming down so well. And low 30°'s overnight next week. Awwwwww


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Trick or treat!
> Happy Halloween!
> View attachment 154272
> 
> View attachment 154273
> 
> View attachment 154274
> 
> View attachment 154275
> 
> View attachment 154276


Nice Monica, nice! I've got the movie "The Shining" (filmed in Oregon) on tap for tonight's viewing pleasure …


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff says it is raining and windy tonight in WA.


----------



## Jacqui

My Monica, it seems having so many tortoises is wearng you out, let me help you out and take a few.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> On a side note, we've been getting good ole fashioned rain the last couple days. Sure the wind has been blowing as well, but rain, and its steady as well. I can't even make out the hill across the valley it's coming down so well. And low 30°'s overnight next week. Awwwwww



Jeff was saying it was wet and windy up there.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Raining like hell here. Decorating my car for trunks or treat was fun, trying to keep little kids hands off the car was another story. I won the category "shiniest trunk". My prize was a bag of last years candy....hahahaha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Jeff was saying it was wet and windy up there.


Keep in mind I'm not complaining. Yesterday my daughter drove me to my appointment and she drives a full size truck. It was getting buffeted by the wind and shoved all over the road.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Happy Kitty Day all!
> View attachment 154184



That looks like green and yellow to me....not ORANGE.....Ducks suck


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Happy Cat Day.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Jeff says it is raining and windy tonight in WA.



Jeff should call me some time and I could drive out to I-5 and meet him...I'd love to.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Time for movie viewing


I love America!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Keep in mind I'm not complaining. Yesterday my daughter drove me to my appointment and she drives a full size truck. It was getting buffeted by the wind and shoved all over the road.



Yeah Jeff wasn't enjoying it much.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Happy Cat Day.....



I don't recall seeing the one in back before.


----------



## Jacqui

Suppose to be in the mid 70s the next four days here.


----------



## Jacqui

Saw a handsome buck on the way to town. Was glad he also saw me and decided to turn around and go back into the field.


----------



## Jacqui

I need to remember to pick up more cactus in the morning. It is on sale for .98 a lb.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone



Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

Night everybody!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Night everybody!


Hi bye!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I don't recall seeing the one in back before.



I think it's the angle. That's Maks, she's my tuxedo. She was my avatar for a while.




3 years ago she was 12 pounds so we put her on a diet....she's 18 now. Guess something's not working.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Oh heck, you said, "in back, and I read, in black". What a dumb a** I can be.
That's Trouble, and boy was she. I have had cats all my life, and I have never had one as strange and bad as that one. She didn't care about discipline, so it didn't work on her. No matter what I did to protect my other animals from her, she'd work around it.
When I couldn't keep her from picking up my yearling box turtles and hauling them around, hiding them from me, and using them for batting practice I decided she needed




a different place to live. I believe she's one of those that's different enough she was going to grow to be a very unusual adult, and I'm sorry to miss out on that. But my main responsibility is to protect my own pets, and not let a rescue hurt them. She's go into the box turtle table, pry the lid (1/2 plywood) up and pull out an adult box turtle, knock it on the floor and play soccer with it. Same with my yearlings. I just got to be afraid she'd hurt one of my yearlings, or the adults could only be dropped onto the floor just so many times....She wasn't just named trouble for fun. Damn she was bad....But I really liked her, it was hard to let her go, but ALL my animals are happier now, it's obvious.
So the tuxedo cat is Maks, not Trouble


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My favorite Kitty is Marky-Mark. He too is a tuxedo. He'll be loving on me and just, dig his claws in and bite me. And to think, he's the only one allowed in my room.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And the wind is really blowing the rain against the windows of the house.


----------



## Elohi

We've had a lot of rain and flooding here. We had more rain last night out of nowhere. Crazy weather. Tornadoes tore up floresville and hit the new braunfels area. Nothing like that super close to me, just insane amounts of sky water and flooding.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Is it just a job or are you going completely in that direction (certification/becoming a trainer)?


Right now it's just a part time job, and I'm still looking into my dream of working for Spartan, but I also actually do want to get my certification and head down the trainer path. For now I greet people do tours and answer phones (*shudder* I hate phones)


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> Congratulations!! I'm so happy for you!! When do you start?


The day I posted was my first day, I trained Thursday and Friday. No ones told me my next day yet though


----------



## dmmj

grandma passed a few days ago didn't feel like saying anything funeral Tuesday


----------



## dmmj

smarch said:


> Right now it's just a part time job, and I'm still looking into my dream of working for Spartan, but I also actually do want to get my certification and head down the trainer path. For now I greet people do tours and answer phones (*shudder* I hate phones)


the path of the trainer is a dark and treacherous one tread lightly


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Currently enjoying "Terminator 3" what a fun flick. How have I never seen this before?


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> grandma passed a few days ago didn't feel like saying anything funeral Tuesday



(((Hugs))) I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dmmj

So according to reports in the event of a zombie apocalypse Los Angeles will fall quickly. I would like to know how they put this report together that's like saying in case of a dragon invasion Los Angeles is toast.


----------



## dmmj

remember people tortoises can smell fear.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Hi beautiful *waves*


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Everybody (except those in Arizona) remember to change their clocks back?


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> I couldn't log on. There was some error message!
> Happy Halloween!!


Hi. Hope you had a Happy Halloween.

I don't think any of us could log in. Welcome back everyone!


----------



## Gillian M

Elohi said:


> Wow! TFO is back. Yay!!


Finally!


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy all ! !
> I've gotten me some good ole fashioned good news yesterday!
> I had an appointment with my neural- surgeon and she has determined that I'm healing very well and fast.
> ————DRUM ROLL PLEASE———
> She says I can now take the hard plastic neck brace off for 2 hrs, followed by 2 hrs on and so forth. And I no longer have to wear it while I sleep! I'll do this for two weeks followed by 4 hrs off 2 on. I'll do that for 2 weeks then she said I can throw it away if I'd like because I'll on longer need it. Naturally I'll keep it. I've developed a close relationship with it, maybe I'll make a strange planter out of it and plant a carrion plant in it. Let's just say I'm sorta happy about this.


That is really good news!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone


Hi and hope you're well.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi beautiful *waves*


 
Right back atcha and a hug for R


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> grandma passed a few days ago didn't feel like saying anything funeral Tuesday



So sorry, David. It's hard to lose our grandmas.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Currently enjoying "Terminator 3" what a fun flick. How have I never seen this before?



I'm not one for watching movies, but last night I found an old John Wayne movie on AmazonPrime. It was made in the early 40's. And what a long way movies have come since then. This has got to be the corniest movie I've ever seen. The fist fights were so obviously staged. The whole movie was ride your horse at a fast speed, beat up the other guy with your fists, ride your horse again at a fast speed, beat up that other guy with your fists. And the half coconut shells they used to make the clop clop sound never did match what the horses were doing on the screen. But I love John Wayne! And he had curly hair in this movie.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Right back atcha and a hug for R


Aww! (((Hugs)) for you too


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi and hope you're well.


Morning Gillan *waves*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got bacon,sausage,eggs and a sharp cheddar, who'd like to come by and cook up/share breakfast with me?


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got bacon,sausage,eggs and a sharp cheddar, who'd like to come by and cook up/share breakfast with me?


I'll be right there


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> I'll be right there


Excellent. I really didn't want another PB&J for breakfast …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No time to wait for bacon, loose sausage and eggs with sharp cheddar cheese it will be.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No time to wait for bacon, loose sausage and eggs with sharp cheddar cheese it will be.


Do you like your eggs over easy?


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got bacon,sausage,eggs and a sharp cheddar, who'd like to come by and cook up/share breakfast with me?


I'm on my way I can make a mighty fine omelet with that.


----------



## dmmj

AZtortMom said:


> Do you like your eggs over easy?


I don't like my eggs easy


----------



## dmmj

abcdefg gummy bears are chasing me one is red one is blue one is climbing up my shoe. now I'm running for my life the red one has got a knife


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fried, runny yolk. Every other type cooked fully. Liking me omelets. Need sliced mushrooms for an omelette proper.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Fried, runny yolk. Every other type cooked fully. Liking me omelets. Need sliced mushrooms for an omelette proper.


Yummy


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> I don't like my eggs easy


Playing hard to get. Good man


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Im watching football right now, I hear the announcer say, "He's got good penetration!" I'm not gonna ask …


----------



## Yvonne G

All this talk about eggs and bacon has me realizing it's time for Misty and my lunch. I know what I'm going to fix for Misty. She's more or less in a food rut. I think I'll have a half a can of peaches with cottage cheese. And my infused water. Then for dessert, about a half a bag of coffee candy! Yea!


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Im watching football right now, I hear the announcer say, "He's got good penetration!" I'm not gonna ask …


I didn't know football was so x-rated


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> All this talk about eggs and bacon has me realizing it's time for Misty and my lunch. I know what I'm going to fix for Misty. She's more or less in a food rut. I think I'll have a half a can of peaches with cottage cheese. And my infused water. Then for dessert, about a half a bag of coffee candy! Yea!


you equate eggs and bacon with peaches and cottage cheese? seriously?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Do you like your eggs over easy?



I like mine with the yolk runny and lacey pants (the whites well done and crunchy).


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Fried, runny yolk. Every other type cooked fully. Liking me omelets. Need sliced mushrooms for an omelette proper.



And onion!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> you equate eggs and bacon with peaches and cottage cheese? seriously?



I thought it was a big leap myself.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> you equate eggs and bacon with peaches and cottage cheese? seriously?



No...associated it with hunger.


----------



## Jacqui

I like my cottage cheese with onion and sugar.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


>



How are you this evening/night?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> How are you this evening/night?


Am fine, thanks. That is despite the LONG NIGHTS, that get really boring.  It's almost 11.30pm here now.

How are you? And how's your grandson today? Sincerely hope you're both well.


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> the path of the trainer is a dark and treacherous one tread lightly


How so? I mean I can imagine a few ways. I think it'd be hard yet rewarding


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> How so? I mean I can imagine a few ways. I think it'd be hard yet rewarding


How you been? I've thought about you of late due mainly from us having a few local marathons. One went from Mt. Hood to the Coast. Always covered by the local news channels.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How you been? I've thought about you of late due mainly from us having a few local marathons. One went from Mt. Hood to the Coast. Always covered by the local news channels.


I've been pretty busy due to starting a second job but otherwise I've been well. I can't wait to run my first marathon, I was supposed to run my first Half Marathon at the start of October but after spraining my ankle at the end of August on my birthday I didn't get to keep training and had to give up that race. Hopefully I can find one in December to complete my 2015 goals. Are you speaking of the Timberline Marathon? I may have actually know a couple of people running it


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I like my cottage cheese with onion and sugar.



I won't say anything about that combination until I try it, as I do like a beef taco with all the trimmings plus cottage cheese. We each have our own strange tastes, and who knows what it tastes like, good or bad, until we try it.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I won't say anything about that combination until I try it, as I do like a beef taco with all the trimmings plus cottage cheese. We each have our own strange tastes, and who knows what it tastes like, good or bad, until we try it.


are you pregnant by any chance?


----------



## dmmj

heads up ladies men with beards are more likely to cheat fight and steal.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> heads up ladies men with beards are more likely to cheat fight and steal.


And


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Timberline Marathon? I may have actually known a couple of people running it


I believe it was the "Hood to Coast" race.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And
> View attachment 154361



Confirmed


----------



## dmmj

let's dialogue


----------



## dmmj

I love the Hillshire farms snax does anybody know if they're still in the malls?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I had to work on where it was I'd seen this item. I, as a creature of serious habit, no longer place myself in those situations. I'll ask around though. The cheese in those things was crap unfortunately.


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> I love the Hillshire farms snax does anybody know if they're still in the malls?



They are David!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> They are David!


Are the cheese sticks still crappie ?


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## mike taylor

Good morning .


----------



## pdrobber

Good morning.


----------



## dmmj

I hope this isn't considered political. How politicians treat veterans is deplorable downright traitorous sometimes. these men and women stand up for us time and time again and they get crapped on by the politicians, pathetic.


----------



## pdrobber

dmmj said:


> I hope this isn't considered political. How politicians treat veterans is deplorable downright traitorous sometimes. these men and women stand up for us time and time again and they get crapped on by the politicians, pathetic.




True. It's like they're just pawns or a talking point. Like that one episode of Family Guy when Lois is running for some sort of office and at a debate she says 9/11 and gets roaring applause. It's actually just like what that Chris Christie does. They'll add in "help the veterans!" just as a quick way to gain some support but not make any real change to improve the system when they get there.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

I love the sun being up at this hour!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I love the Hillshire farms snax does anybody know if they're still in the malls?



Did they also use to have the yummy maple leaf shaped maple candy? It was about the size of a nice brownie. (Of course this was about 50 years ago.)


----------



## Jacqui

The other day, Peter was talking about baking (Apple bread I think). It got me hungry for banana bread. Wouldn't you know it, on WalMart's clearance shelf they had a loaf, so I bought it. Was a pretty good and nice and moist. My question was however, in my 4H days, we were taught all quick breads had cracks on their tops. This loaf had none.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


>



This is all pretty and cheery!  How is your little one?


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Are the cheese sticks still crappie ?



I don't eat any of it, so I have no idea!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Are you speaking of the Timberline Marathon?


Here you go…

http://koin.com/2015/08/29/weather-a-factor-in-hood-to-coast-2015/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was just reflecting on my activity last night here on the Forum and it would appear that, "I'm Baaa—aaaackkk…"
I've got a busy morning planned of being the passenger with a neighbor going to town but then I'll be home. Looking forward to it. 
Did ya'all see all the job postings I put up? I was dismayed when I received them in that at the time, the Forum was down for backup. So it goes.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Are the cheese sticks still crappie ?



No, I believe "Crappie" is some sort of fresh water pan fish.



dmmj said:


> I hope this isn't considered political. How politicians treat veterans is deplorable downright traitorous sometimes. these men and women stand up for us time and time again and they get crapped on by the politicians, pathetic.



Shame on you for starting a political argument. Shame! Shame!



Jacqui said:


> I love the sun being up at this hour!



What sun? I do believe we're finally going to have a bit of rain. The sky is VERY heavy this a.m. The temp is in the 50's, so not too cold, and just a very slight breeze. Looking forward to some rain.

So, a very good day to you all! Happy Monday, and all that.

I think I've found all my Russian tortoises and I now have them put up for the winter. I can never remember if there are 3 females or 4. Hopefully there are three, because that's how many I could find.

I still have one desert tortoise to find. She has a recurring abscess on her nose and I can't allow her to hibernate. But with today's weather, I'm sure they're not coming out. I'll have to wait for a sunny day to find her.

Thank goodness the Aldabran tortoises are going into their shed on their own in the evening. It's not really cold yet, but cool enough to make them want the warm shed at night. Phew!

I still have to hunt down a leopard or two. They just never get with the wintertime/shed program.

The guy who runs an eco-pest control company and who comes once a month to take down my spider webs and work on the outdoor roach problem called me to see if I could baby sit his 100lbs sulcata for three weeks as Thanksgiving, as he'll be travelling out of town. Lucky for him, my backyard is free of rescues right now. And there's access to a warm night box in the back yard. So I told him yes.

So that's a slice of my life today. What's going on in yours?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> What sun? I do believe we're finally going to have a bit of rain. The sky is VERY heavy this a.m. The temp is in the 50's, so not too cold, and just a very slight breeze. Looking forward to some rain.
> So that's a slice of my life today. What's going on in yours?


I believe someone mentioned you getting some rain in a thread last night? My morning will consist of some light grocery shopping. I've a wonderful neighbor that will be my limo driver for the morning. Can't wait. I do like getting out of the house and seeing people.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I believe someone mentioned you getting some rain in a thread last night? My morning will consist of some light grocery shopping. I've a wonderful neighbor that will be my limo driver for the morning. Can't wait. I do like getting out of the house and seeing people.



It's nice that you have a thoughtful neighbor to help you. I've wondered about that.

I think NorCal might be getting rain, but so far it hasn't made it's way south to us here in Central Cal.


----------



## Yvonne G

Poor Misty. She just came to me and put her head in my lap, and her teeth are chattering! She's not used to a cold house. And it's not really even cold in here. About 68F ☃ ☃ ☃


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> This is all pretty and cheery!  How is your little one?


Hi Jacqui and hope you're well. 

Oli  is fine, thanks, although temperature is beginning to drop.

By the way, how's your grandson today? Hope to hear he's better.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I think I've found all my Russian tortoises and I now have them put up for the winter. I can never remember if there are 3 females or 4. Hopefully there are three, because that's how many I could fine.



LOL I am glad you said that because I always manage to forget the exact number of one group (okay almost always the Russians). One year I managed to leave a female out and she did fine all winter under ground.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I believe someone mentioned you getting some rain in a thread last night? My morning will consist of some light grocery shopping. I've a wonderful neighbor that will be my limo driver for the morning. Can't wait. I do like getting out of the house and seeing people.



Have fun out in the world today, Ken.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Jacqui and hope you're well.
> 
> Oli  is fine, thanks, although temperature is beginning to drop.
> 
> By the way, how's your grandson today? Hope to hear he's better.




Temps after Thursday will go colder here too. I think my nights on the swing are about to their seasonal end.

UK is doing fine. When Jeff came through last week, he got to stop and see them. It is hard for him to visit because it always seems somebody is sick and Jeff can't be around sick folks.

Is your home warm?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Temps after Thursday will go colder here too. I think my nights on the swing are about to their seasonal end.
> 
> UK is doing fine. When Jeff came through last week, he got to stop and see them. It is hard for him to visit because it always seems somebody is sick and Jeff can't be around sick folks.
> 
> Is your home warm?


Well, I cannot say "YES" just for the sake of saying it.  Although it's v small, I have to put on the central heating system and when it gets colder, even an electric heater, so as to make it warm enough for me as well as  Oli.


----------



## Jacqui

One thing I will not be missing with the cold weather here is the hunt. I have this one young leopard that vanishes at night. He is in a shamefully barren enclosure with only a few plants, yet I can not find him at night. Come daylight, there he is.


----------



## Jacqui

Not sure if it was the old dried up tall grass I weedeated or the stinging nettles I cut and placed in a trash can to ha up away, but man did the headache and nose issues come on fast.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Well, I cannot say "YES" just for the sake of saying it.  Although it's v small, I have to put on the central heating system and when it gets colder, even an electric heater, so as to make it warm enough for me as well as  Oli.



Do you like it warm like Oli does?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Do you like it warm like Oli does?


Oh Jacqui....this is something that OLI  and I have in common: we both *LOVE* *HOT* weather. The country went through a *heatwave *in August whereas temperature reached at least 50 degrees C!! Although A/Cs are available, everyone was complaining except me!! It's Winter, cold weather, rain and snow that I dislike, and so does Oli. "What a coincidence" I thought.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone *waves*



Good afternoon!


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh Jacqui....this is something that OLI  and I have in common: we both *LOVE* *HOT* weather. The country went through a *heatwave *in August whereas temperature reached at least 50 degrees C!! Although A/Cs are available, everyone was complaining except me!! It's Winter, cold weather, rain and snow that I dislike, and so does Oli. "What a coincidence" I thought.



Sounds like you are well suited to each other.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like you are well suited to each other.


Definitely so!


----------



## Jacqui

Why does a "smart" phone not think you can write T*h*u*r*s instead of the full Thursday?


----------



## Momof4

@Jacqui or anyone else with feral cats. This was on my Facebook. 
They are filled with hay.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> @Jacqui or anyone else with feral cats. This was on my Facebook.
> They are filled with hay.
> View attachment 154434



I wonder if these are the ones with two boxes and a layer of insulation between.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I wonder if these are the ones with two boxes and a layer of insulation between.



Here's what it said. 
A great thing to do for outdoor or feral cats to help them survive the winter. Use 18 gallon plastic bin, straw or shavings, and 24 can size foam coolers. Insulate inside plastic bin, around styrofoam cooler and cut holes through both Styrofoam and plastic, just large enough for cat to enter/exit. I recommend placing hole about halfway up so rain or snow don't seep in. Thanks to everyone who takes the time to do this!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't have feral cats, but I DO have four outdoor cats. There are cat beds all over the place outside, but these bins are a great idea. I've got plenty of plastic bins and several styrofoam coolers. I'm going to give this a try and see if my cats like them.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> One thing I will not be missing with the cold weather here is the hunt. I have this one young leopard that vanishes at night. He is in a shamefully barren enclosure with only a few plants, yet I can not find him at night. Come daylight, there he is.


LoJack that sucker.


----------



## Jacqui

I use to have an adult redfoot who could pull this act. Larger enclosure and heavily planted, but dang this was an adult. I even had Jeff search with me one night.


----------



## dmmj

when I was younger my dad would take me to the circus. Whenever the elephants would come by he would scream curses at them and blame them for all of society problem. Good times good times


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> I use to have an adult redfoot who could pull this act. Larger enclosure and heavily planted, but dang this was an adult. I even had Jeff search with me one night.


well remember their natural hiders probably really good at hide and seek


----------



## Jacqui

The stars are shyly appearing in the night sky....


----------



## dmmj

today November 2nd is national deviled egg day. Sorry o
everyone break out the air freshener because you're going to need it folks.


----------



## dmmj

theres a rumor but I ain't tellin


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> theres a rumor but I ain't tellin


You promised you wouldn't tell…


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You promised you wouldn't tell…


OH come on TELL p- l- E-a-s-e


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> today November 2nd is national deviled egg day. Sorry o
> everyone break out the air freshener because you're going to need it folks.



Does eating Deviled egg potato salad count as celebrating?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> theres a rumor but I ain't tellin



Isn't there always?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You promised you wouldn't tell…



So instead tell us how your trip into town went.


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> OH come on TELL p- l- E-a-s-e



Ooooo he even said the magic word David.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> So instead tell us how your trip into town went.


I had a blast in town. Naturally I spent waaaay too much money, but one needs to eat, right? Unfortunately for me, the gal I've a hankering for wasn't working today so that was a downer for me, but overall I had a blast. Best part of the trip? The cashier couldn't figure out how to charge me for a case of beer from 2 12 packs. She ended up just removing the charges for the 12 pack and not charging me for the beer,(I don't even flirt with this gal, my daughter is probably older than she is!).


----------



## dmmj

well I'm off to the mall to watch the girlys make le-mo -nade


----------



## dmmj

I wonder if Canadians are embarassed by J Bieber yet?


----------



## mike taylor

I'm embarrassed for them David . That guy is a total douchebag! Morning all TFO-ers!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Mike!


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon Ms Gillian!


----------



## Jacqui

Another fine day is on the way.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here you go…
> 
> http://koin.com/2015/08/29/weather-a-factor-in-hood-to-coast-2015/


We actually have a relay like that coming up next year around here (well actually it happens every year but this year I want to join in) we basically start near Boston and run the entire hook that is the cape. Pretty cool experience so I hear. 
I'm so sad, my last Spartan race of the year is this coming weekend and I'll have to wait months for my next one! If only it would snow/get cold enough again to make snow so I can snowboard id be happy


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> well I'm off to the mall to watch the girlys make le-mo -nade



David: You posted this at zero dark thirty. Is the mall in your town making lemonade in the middle of the night?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning peeps


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> David: You posted this at zero dark thirty. Is the mall in your town making lemonade in the middle of the night?


maybe?  there's always YouTube


----------



## Yvonne G

We had a beautiful rainy day here yesterday. Drizzled all day long, with the occasional bouts of downright rainy rain! It's still overcast today, so hopefully it will rain some more. If this storm is bringing lots of snow to our mountains, it will help immensely with the water table.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> We had a beautiful rainy day here yesterday. Drizzled all day long, with the occasional bouts of downright rainy rain! It's still overcast today, so hopefully it will rain some more. If this storm is bringing lots of snow to our mountains, it will help immensely with the water table.


rainy rain? is that a technical term?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> We had a beautiful rainy day here yesterday. Drizzled all day long, with the occasional bouts of downright rainy rain! It's still overcast today, so hopefully it will rain some more. If this storm is bringing lots of snow to our mountains, it will help immensely with the water table.



Yesterday was 84 and clear! They kept saying rain was coming! 
Finally at 4 the clouds rolled in and it rained about 6pm!! Yay!! 
It rained over night and they say more today. 
Right now it's 53 and sunny. 
My plants and trees are so happy!!!
I threw some seeds down in different areas yesterday and I pray they come up soon!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning peeps


Good evening.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> rainy rain? is that a technical term?



Yes, very scientific! In this drought-ridden climate, any water from the sky is called rain, and mostly what we've been getting is just a heavy mist. So when we get actual, real rain, it has to be called rainy rain!


----------



## Jacqui

No rainy rain here, just sunny sun and windy wind.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> No rainy rain here, just sunny sun and windy wind.


Hi Jacqui, hope you are well.

Lucky you....nice and sunny back there? Here it's cold and it poured with rain a couple of hours ago.


----------



## Jacqui

My five biggest sulcatas are checking out their pumpkins. Last year the two biggest ones (the Jersey Boyz) were not very enthusiastic about the pumpkin.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Jacqui, hope you are well.
> 
> Lucky you....nice and sunny back there? Here it's cold and it poured with rain a couple of hours ago.



All is well here. We only have another day like today, then we go cold and wet too.


----------



## Elohi

We had tons of rain and flooding but now it's nice again. Torties are outside enjoying sunshine while they can.


----------



## Momof4

It's cold with on and off showers. 
My poor reds are in plastic boxes because we haven't had time to add heat in their night box. 
My baby desert tort took over their big indoor enclosure.


----------



## Momof4

Here's my view now. I didn't have the heart to put him in his bed.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> My five biggest sulcatas are checking out their pumpkins. Last year the two biggest ones (the Jersey Boyz) were not very enthusiastic about the pumpkin.



I haven't bought any pumpkins for my guys yet this year. No reason, really. Just haven't done it.



Momof4 said:


> It's cold with on and off showers.
> My poor reds are in plastic boxes because we haven't had time to add heat in their night box.
> My baby desert tort took over their big indoor enclosure.



Thankfully, I was able to beat the cold weather, and was ready for it when it came!



Momof4 said:


> Here's my view now. I didn't have the heart to put him in his bed.
> View attachment 154502



What a lucky baby (to have G-ma watching him instead of a baby sitter).

With nothing better to do, I just checked out my house on Zillow. I live in a small (did I say small?) remodeled older ranch style bungalow. My son-in-law and his family used to live here and when they did, he converted the car port to an extra bedroom and bath. Zillow still shows it to be 2 br 1 bath instead of 3/2. And for the crumby little older house on an acre of land that we paid $63,000 for about 30 years ago, Zillow shows it now to be worth over $260,000. I can't believe the inflation.


----------



## Yvonne G

Getting up an hour earlier has sure added a bunch of time to my day. Misty wants to be fed earlier, and she starts pestering me about 10:15. But it seems like I have way too much time after lunch sitting in my recliner reading. Longer nap?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Getting up an hour earlier has sure added a bunch of time to my day. Misty wants to be fed earlier, and she starts pestering me about 10:15. But it seems like I have way too much time after lunch sitting in my recliner reading. Longer nap?



Sounds good to me! 
I had a nap the other day and I was so groggy when I woke up. 
I never nap.


----------



## Yvonne G

I never used to like to take naps. I always woke up with a headache and felt heavy and groggy the rest of the day. But the more I conditioned my body to it, the easier it became.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I never used to like to take naps. I always woke up with a headache and felt heavy and groggy the rest of the day. But the more I conditioned my body to it, the easier it became.



I've found that Nascar or golf on the TV on a weekend afternoon does the trick for me, ideal napping parameters.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sports do not cross my TV's threshold! Pahleeze!! ***Yvonne makes a cross with her fingers and chases Cameron out of the room with it***


----------



## Jacqui

I can nap when I do not want to, but try to catch a nap before work just is not going to happen. Best place in the world to nap... the semitruck followed closely by my magical swing.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I can nap when I do not want to, but try to catch a nap before work just is not going to happen. Best place in the world to nap... the semitruck followed closely by my magical swing.


Sounds lovely, the swing that is


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Sounds lovely, the swing that is



Nothing fancy and these days very faded, torn, and worn out but it is my place.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here I am with my contribution to life, the universe, and every…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I believe I keep falling asleep.


----------



## dmmj

November 4th is the sweetest day of the year. it's national candy day remember candy no cake no cookie no ice cream no browning no cupcakes no marzipan no toffee nothing but candy


----------



## Jacqui

Good mornin'


----------



## Jacqui

Anybody have a white peanut buttercup or kit Kat to share?


----------



## Jacqui

As expected, the sulcatas barely touched the pumpkin.


----------



## Jacqui

Why is it, if the day will be warm, the wind will be strong?


----------



## Jacqui

Just for David, I am sitting here on my chore break eating candy corn.


----------



## Jacqui

Why is it on a cloudy, very windy day 65 feels cold. Same temp with the sun shining away and it feels so nice and warm.


----------



## AZtortMom

Shelly decided this is how she is going to spend the rainy morning Works for me


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Good mornin'


Morning Miss Jacqui


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Anybody have a white peanut buttercup or kit Kat to share?



I love the white Kit Kat. But you can only buy it in a combo package here. I would like to just buy the white.



Jacqui said:


> Why is it, if the day will be warm, the wind will be strong?



One can't have you getting too complacent. Keeps you on your toes.

I had to take all the plants off the shelves on the north side of the greenhouse. I walked past the open door this a.m. and the whole shelf was precariously leaning towards the aisle. I guess the legs are rotting. I just did a quick fix and hopefully it will last this winter. I took plumber's tape and strapped the shelf to the wall of the greenhouse. Just my luck the heavy shelf will pull the wall down.

For lunch today I'm having veggie lasagna. It's made by Michelangelo and it's in the frozen section of the store. It only takes 8 minutes in the microwave. I'll also toast a couple slices of french bread. And I'll have orange infused water along with it.

The 7 day forecast calls for 60's/40's. This is just the right kind of weather for working outside.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I love the white Kit Kat. But you can only buy it in a combo package here. I would like to just buy the white.
> 
> 
> 
> One can't have you getting too complacent. Keeps you on your toes.
> 
> I had to take all the plants off the shelves on the north side of the greenhouse. I walked past the open door this a.m. and the whole shelf was precariously leaning towards the aisle. I guess the legs are rotting. I just did a quick fix and hopefully it will last this winter. I took plumber's tape and strapped the shelf to the wall of the greenhouse. Just my luck the heavy shelf will pull the wall down.
> 
> For lunch today I'm having veggie lasagna. It's made by Michelangelo and it's in the frozen section of the store. It only takes 8 minutes in the microwave. I'll also toast a couple slices of french bread. And I'll have orange infused water along with it.
> 
> The 7 day forecast calls for 60's/40's. This is just the right kind of weather for working outside.


a vegetable lasagna? That seems wrong on so many levels to my Italian side


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 154597
> Shelly decided this is how she is going to spend the rainy morning Works for me



I think she needs a bigger pot.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I love the white Kit Kat. But you can only buy it in a combo package here. I would like to just buy the white.
> 
> 
> 
> One can't have you getting too complacent. Keeps you on your toes.
> 
> I had to take all the plants off the shelves on the north side of the greenhouse. I walked past the open door this a.m. and the whole shelf was precariously leaning towards the aisle. I guess the legs are rotting. I just did a quick fix and hopefully it will last this winter. I took plumber's tape and strapped the shelf to the wall of the greenhouse. Just my luck the heavy shelf will pull the wall down.
> 
> For lunch today I'm having veggie lasagna. It's made by Michelangelo and it's in the frozen section of the store. It only takes 8 minutes in the microwave. I'll also toast a couple slices of french bread. And I'll have orange infused water along with it.
> 
> The 7 day forecast calls for 60's/40's. This is just the right kind of weather for working outside.



I have saw that lasagne, but do not believe I have tried it.

*fingers crossed for the greenhouse*


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff should just be getting to Grand Island, NE for his next load. They have t oday and tomorrow to load him, then off to FL. Hopefully timing works out to see his family tonight and on the way by tomorrow, see me. Of course I work tonight, so it may be a meeting in Lincoln in the am. We shall see.


----------



## dmmj

I saw all these flowers yesterday at my grandma's funeral service. was it weird to think of all that tortoise food being wasted?


----------



## Yvonne G

Maybe wasted as far as food is concerned, but I'm sure your Grandma was looking down on the scene and just lovin' the hell outta' it!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I saw all these flowers yesterday at my grandma's funeral service. was it weird to think of all that tortoise food being wasted?



Probably had chemical so not wasted. Was your Grandmother a flower lover?


----------



## Jacqui

Another day is slowly coming to an end...


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I think she needs a bigger pot.


Yup, she has one, in her tort house just not in her in temporary home


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening USA folks! Good early morning to those like Gillian so far away.


----------



## Jacqui

I did not see any critters on the way to work tonight. Either the wind has blown them away or the are hunkered down against the wind.


----------



## pdrobber

Hey all, this week is crazy busy at work. Tons of media appearances with the adoption dogs! On a side note, I now have a cactus farm in my living room. 

On another side note, I hit my 5 year anniversary on the forum!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I did not see any critters on the way to work tonight. Either the wind has blown them away or the are hunkered down against the wind.



Are you sick and tired of going to work every night yet?



pdrobber said:


> Hey all, this week is crazy busy at work. Tons of media appearances with the adoption dogs! On a side note, I now have a cactus farm in my living room.
> 
> On another side note, I hit my 5 year anniversary on the forum!!!



Well for pete's sake, Peter! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Hey all, this week is crazy busy at work. Tons of media appearances with the adoption dogs! On a side note, I now have a cactus farm in my living room.
> 
> On another side note, I hit my 5 year anniversary on the forum!!!



Has the shepherd gotten a home?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Are you sick and tired of going to work every night yet?
> !



I usually only work two nights a week, so no. I actually enjoy the job. Down side is it seems like suddenly Jeff is coming by and only on the night's I work.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! I had breakfast with Jeff before he had to rush off to FL. Sitting at FedEx waiting for a package, then it is home to chores. Suppose to be our last warm day (70s) and of course it is still windy.


----------



## Jacqui

Darn. Jeff started his truck after breakfast and had a code show up. So now it is to the yard in MO for at least a day and giving up his FL load.


----------



## Jacqui

*looks all around, smells the air* Atleast no poop in here...


----------



## Yvonne G

No...it seems the members only prefer to poop in the Secret Santa thread!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm having a hard time getting going today. I'm sure there's plenty to keep me busy outside, but I just don't want to do it. I'm cold. It's not cold enough to make a fire. But I'm cold, Darn it!


----------



## Yvonne G




----------



## Yvonne G

Who says bulldogs aren't fierce?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Darn. Jeff started his truck after breakfast and had a code show up. So now it is to the yard in MO for at least a day and giving up his FL load.




What a bummer! One missed paycheck


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having a hard time getting going today. I'm sure there's plenty to keep me busy outside, but I just don't want to do it. I'm cold. It's not cold enough to make a fire. But I'm cold, Darn it!



You don't have to be superwoman everyday. Relax and do your work when your ready.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> What a bummer! One missed paycheck



Been a few too many of those lately.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> You don't have to be superwoman everyday. Relax and do your work when your ready.



Yeah listen to the Boss lady.


----------



## Jacqui

Which cat is that Yvonne?


----------



## dmmj

november fifth is the day . The sweetest of the sweetest the crumbliest of the crymbliest. the reason why coffee was invented the reason to give cops a reason to exist. It's the greatest. day of all days national doughnut day


----------



## dmmj

by the by national doughnut day is not to be confused with national donut day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> You don't have to be superwoman everyday. Relax and do your work when your ready.



Yeah...it'll still be there when I have the ambition.



Jacqui said:


> Which cat is that Yvonne?



That's the dilute torty that my daughter trapped at the school where she works. The were going to take it to the pound. Lady Grey has 'thumbs' on her front paws. Isn't she pretty?



dmmj said:


> november fifth is the day . The sweetest of the sweetest the crumbliest of the crymbliest. the reason why coffee was invented the reason to give cops a reason to exist. It's the greatest. day of all days national doughnut day



I love do-nuts. When I was a lot younger, I used to make them for my family. Nothing better than greasy, warm, fresh do-nuts!! I looked for my recipe the other day because I was having a craving, but I can't find it. More's the pity.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> november fifth is the day . The sweetest of the sweetest the crumbliest of the crymbliest. the reason why coffee was invented the reason to give cops a reason to exist. It's the greatest. day of all days national doughnut day



Hey, I grabbed a cake donut on the way home for my lunch. I am all set.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah...it'll still be there when I have the ambition.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the dilute torty that my daughter trapped at the school where she works. The were going to take it to the pound. Lady Grey has 'thumbs' on her front paws. Isn't she pretty?
> 
> 
> 
> I love do-nuts. When I was a lot younger, I used to make them for my family. Nothing better than greasy, warm, fresh do-nuts!! I looked for my recipe the other day because I was having a craving, but I can't find it. More's the pity.



We're those donut balls? When my Grandmother made them, I called them mouse turds. (Hey I was young, plus now we have poop in this thread too)

Yes, she is a beautiful cat.


----------



## Jacqui

*snuggles on the couch with felines and canines while checking out TFO*


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I love do-nuts. When I was a lot younger, I used to make them for my family. Nothing better than greasy, warm, fresh do-nuts!! I looked for my recipe the other day because I was having a craving, but I can't find it. More's the pity.




From scratch? 

I honestly never thought about making donuts from scratch until one of the last times they were mentioned on here. I thought the biscuits-in-a-can method was it.


----------



## Yvonne G

I made them as balls, like Jacqui's gramma, and yes, from scratch! Yummy!


----------



## pdrobber

@Jacqui , the shepherd is still looking for a home. He's a beauty, but needs a home with someone that understands his situation. Ideally he would get out of the city, be with someone that is an experienced owner, whom is also able to invest time and focus on his progress. He actually went and spent time living with a trainer and she reported to us that while he co-existed with the other dogs, he never truly joined the pack and did not socialize normally with the other dogs.


----------



## dmmj

wake up people. Do you know why more and more people are becoming allergic to peanuts? because peanuts are tired of bring eaten and they're fighting back by becoming toxic. you've been warned


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> wake up people. Do you know why more and more people are becoming allergic to peanuts? because peanuts are tired of bring eaten and they're fighting back by becoming toxic. you've been warned



So _The Happening_ is happening?


----------



## bouaboua

Can someone help???


----------



## dmmj

bouaboua said:


> Can someone help???
> 
> View attachment 154746


nope sorry I don't see my brand :-(


----------



## bouaboua

Don't want to try something new? Such a loyal customer.


----------



## dmmj

I'm not a big fan of beer. I have only liked Stella Artois


----------



## pdrobber

Good morning.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I made them as balls, like Jacqui's gramma, and yes, from scratch! Yummy!



If they were like my Grandmother's then they were worse then Lay's potato chips for stopping after one.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> @Jacqui , the shepherd is still looking for a home. He's a beauty, but needs a home with someone that understands his situation. Ideally he would get out of the city, be with someone that is an experienced owner, whom is also able to invest time and focus on his progress. He actually went and spent time living with a trainer and she reported to us that while he co-existed with the other dogs, he never truly joined the pack and did not socialize normally with the other dogs.



Poor guy. I can't wait til you report that he has a new home.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I'm not a big fan of beer. I have only liked Stella Artois



I am not a beer fan either. They do have some interesting names and flavors.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Good morning.



Morning Peter of the jungle.


----------



## Jacqui

For Mike... it's finally Friday!


----------



## Jacqui

Top o' the mornin' folks!


----------



## Jacqui

Evenin' Gillian.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay I survived sleeping inside the house last night. I doubt the swing and I will have a sleepover again until next summer.  I missed my stars and moon. The soft sounds of the last brave bugs singing. The rustle of leaves and the sound of them falling off the trees. No gentle swaying and rocking from the wind.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Can someone help???
> 
> View attachment 154746



What kind of help are you looking for? I have a bottle opener. Will that help?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> If they were like my Grandmother's then they were worse then Lay's potato chips for stopping after one.



Yeah, I gave myself a stomach ache yesterday. After I posted about them above I searched for a recipe online and made some do-nut balls. They were good, but not exactly the same as what I used to make. I was mighty uncomfortable yesterday evening.



Jacqui said:


> Okay I survived sleeping inside the house last night. I doubt the swing and I will have a sleepover again until next summer.  I missed my stars and moon. The soft sounds of the last brave bugs singing. The rustle of leaves and the sound of them falling off the trees. No gentle swaying and rocking from the wind.



you're a poet today. I just never was a big fan of sleeping outside. Even with your beautiful prose, I don't see the attraction. Give me my thick comforter and soft bed any day!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Okay I survived sleeping inside the house last night. I doubt the swing and I will have a sleepover again until next summer.  I missed my stars and moon. The soft sounds of the last brave bugs singing. The rustle of leaves and the sound of them falling off the trees. No gentle swaying and rocking from the wind.



You must not have coyotes! They pass our house every night and it can sound so scary when the get to chattering!! 
Glad you survived in your warm bed!


----------



## Momof4

I have some enclosure work to do!! I don't even know where to begin! 
I'm shuffling around torts into different spaces. 
To bad you have to clean out all the substrate! 
I'm not even sure I'll be motivated to do it today! 

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> You must not have coyotes! They pass our house every night and it can sound so scary when the get to chattering!!
> Glad you survived in your warm bed!



We have coyotes.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I have some enclosure work to do!! I don't even know where to begin!
> I'm shuffling around torts into different spaces.
> To bad you have to clean out all the substrate!
> I'm not even sure I'll be motivated to do it today!
> 
> Happy Friday!!!



No diaper changes today?


----------



## dmmj

seems like the current generation of men had no idea how to romance or seduce a woman. just lumbering Neanderthals asking for sex, pathetic.


----------



## dmmj

November 6th national healthy eating day. well I failed miserably I already had a donut for breakfast. 



Wah wah wah wah wah


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> seems like the current generation of men had no idea how to romance or seduce a woman. just lumbering Neanderthals asking for sex, pathetic.



Are you speaking of yourself?


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Are you speaking of yourself?


not by a long shot I know the art of seduction.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> November 6th national healthy eating day. well I failed miserably I already had a donut for breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> Wah wah wah wah wah



I just had my yearly tree... I mean piece of broccoli. It is Chinese buffet today.


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> View attachment 154786



I vote dogs, cats and tortoises.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> No diaper changes today?



It's my day off!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> It's my day off!



Enjoying the quiet?


----------



## Jacqui

Soooo... how did everybody enjoy their Halloween cards I sent? Especially since they are still on the dash of my pickup.


----------



## Yvonne G

I was wondering who sent that card I hadn't received yet. So it was you, huh?


----------



## Jacqui

Yeppers, it was me who sent that one and all the other holiday ones you have not gotten.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Yeppers, it was me who sent that one and all the other holiday ones you have not gotten.




I do the same thing! I always have good intentions but then I lose the cards or I procrastinate and then it's to late to mail it! 
I could open a Hallmark store for any occasion!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Enjoying the quiet?



I got nothing done today. I had so many plans. I only ran a few errands


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> I do the same thing! I always have good intentions but then I lose the cards or I procrastinate and then it's to late to mail it!
> I could open a Hallmark store for any occasion!


the road to hell is paved with good intentions. no point just saying.


----------



## dmmj

have I ever mention that I'm royalty?


----------



## dmmj

November 7th is national.... Are you kidding me? Seriously? This is a joke right? ok fine like I was saying y
November 7th is national bittersweet chocolate with almonds day.so celebrate this day as we all know chocolate is a vegetable made from beans almonds lower cholesterol so eat something healthy by eating some bittersweet chocolate with almonds. Enjoy


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> have I ever mention that I'm royalty?



***Yvonne looks over at Jacqui and whispers behind her hand, "I always knew he was a royal pain in my...." and Jacqui quickly shusshes Yvonne.***


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, folks...we've made it to another week-end. Anyone have big plans for this week-end? I'm just going to don my jacket and gloves and go where the spirit moves me. I don't have any projects that need taken care of, but plenty of clean-up outside. One thing I think I may undertake is to vacuum the spiders inside the tortoise sheds.

When I see all you folks' pictures your animals always looks so clean and shiney. Mine are always grungy and dirty. 

@Jacqui : I was looking at your old thread showing the hingeback habitat and I wondered if it made it through the flood you had earlier this year.

When I took Misty out this a.m. at the crack of dawn, I saw a thin film of frost on the roof. So I guess winter has finally reared its ugly head here on the turtle farm. Time to check to be sure all the heaters are set to the appropriate temperatures.

So I guess cleaning, vacuuming and checking tortoise sheds will keep me occupied for a good portion of my day. (Last night I put a bunch of ingredients into the crock pot for stew, so at least I don't have to cook lunch today. I can just work until I get hungry!)

Later.....


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I do the same thing! I always have good intentions but then I lose the cards or I procrastinate and then it's to late to mail it!
> I could open a Hallmark store for any occasion!



Oh me too! I started just leaving them on the dash, which solved the losing them part atleast. Just seldom manage to get them sent off.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> the road to hell is paved with good intentions. no point just saying.



It is the best paved road I travel down...


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, fortunately, I had not gotten the old fence down, so when the flood came it caught that hollow log from floating away. I located all the plastic square stepping stones. I lost a couple of "cutesy" items, but that was it for that enclosure. Of course, I had alot of things dumped by the flood into that area like planters (minus their dirt), ect..,


----------



## Jacqui

*sigh* so much fun posting today...


----------



## dmmj

my entire family got blown off a cliff. it was both very sad and hilarious.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *sigh* so much fun posting today...



you and Maggie both. She has so much trouble using her tablet for accessing the Forum, and you post the same thing over and again. Santa needs to bring both of you a new computer!


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> you and Maggie both. She has so much trouble using her tablet for accessing the Forum, and you post the same thing over and again. Santa needs to bring both of you a new computer!


Or just get an iPhone  the app works great, much easier than the website in my opinion. Unless you do a search, then I would go to the actual website.


----------



## Momof4

Anyone know if this a gopher or rattler?


----------



## Yvonne G

ew-w-w-w...

I'm not a snake person, but I THINK rattlesnakes have more of a diamond shaped pattern on their back. ????


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I can see right off that cooking in the slow cooker isn't going to be to my benefit. I came in from doing chores outside, to get something, and the house smelled so good, that I sat down and ate lunch. Lunch at 9:30 a. And I'm done for the day once I eat. I can't seem to get back with the program after my stomach's full. The stew was good, and it was mighty easy to prepare, but I just can't eat lunch at 9:30 in the morning!


----------



## Jacqui

You just need to not turn the slow cooker on so early.


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy was the snake in your yard?


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


>



Very pretty.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Kathy was the snake in your yard?



Yes! I'm not happy! I hate snakes! 
Our gardener found it but my husband scooped him up. It super tiny. So I think there could be more! 
I have googled but they all look the same! Where's Nick when you need him!


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Very pretty.


thank you very much  oh wait nevermind


----------



## dmmj

it's official folks I'm too sexy for my shirt wait nevermind it's official hot dogs are not considered a sandwich just in case you're curious


----------



## mike taylor

Pygmy rattler


----------



## mike taylor

Not the same pattern. Did it have a rattle ?


----------



## mike taylor

Your snake looks like a gopher snake to me .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Your snake looks like a gopher snake to me .




I hope so!! It's all coiled and so tiny I can find the tail! We are going to take him to an open space and let him go! 
Thanks for trying to help Mike!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> You just need to not turn the slow cooker on so early.



It was brand new...I had never cooked like this before. Didn't know how long it would take.



Momof4 said:


> Yes! I'm not happy! I hate snakes!
> Our gardener found it but my husband scooped him up. It super tiny. So I think there could be more!
> I have googled but they all look the same! Where's Nick when you need him!



Right! Let's see if he comes around anymore - @russian/sulcata/tortoise



mike taylor said:


> Your snake looks like a gopher snake to me .



I was wondering where've you been lately.




Momof4 said:


> I hope so!! It's all coiled and so tiny I can find the tail! We are going to take him to an open space and let him go!
> Thanks for trying to help Mike!



You're supposed to be able to tell by the shape of the head.

Top o the marnin' to everyone! Hope you all have wonderful Sundays. We're maybe going to get a bit more rain either today or tomorrow. I don't have any big plans for the day. Sunday is laundry day, so I'll be washing a couple loads of clothes. Other than that, no big plans. What about you all?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> It was brand new...I had never cooked like this before. Didn't know how long it would take.
> 
> 
> 
> Right! Let's see if he comes around anymore - @russian/sulcata/tortoise
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering where've you been lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're supposed to be able to tell by the shape of the head.
> 
> Top o the marnin' to everyone! Hope you all have wonderful Sundays. We're maybe going to get a bit more rain either today or tomorrow. I don't have any big plans for the day. Sunday is laundry day, so I'll be washing a couple loads of clothes. Other than that, no big plans. What about you all?



Clean up the garage so I park in it again. It's been a couple of months but now it's cold in the mornings at 7am when I drive to school. 

The grand baby is visiting and I would love to get a nighttime box all heated and toasty! 

Just not enough time in the day. 
My husband is going to take a day off this week so we can get thru our to do list.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Your snake looks like a gopher snake to me .
> 
> View attachment 154915



I saw all those same pics! We will get a better look at him this morning. Well, not me I'm a big chicken.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Clean up the garage so I park in it again. It's been a couple of months but now it's cold in the mornings at 7am when I drive to school.
> 
> .



My garage is the worst! However, there's always a space for my truck. I'd NEVER ever even think about leaving it outside!!!!!!



Momof4 said:


> The grand baby is visiting and I would love to get a nighttime box all heated and toasty!



Is the baby visiting including his parents? Or are you "babysitting"!!!!!

It will be nice to have hubby helping on his day off. Especially if he takes it on a baby-less day!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Happy Birthday to me! 

Also, I heard Rosie scrabbling so I go to check on her and I find her pretending to be spider tort!


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Birthday, Kim!


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Happy Birthday to me!
> 
> Also, I heard Rosie scrabbling so I go to check on her and I find her pretending to be spider tort!
> 
> View attachment 154944


Happiest of happy birthdays!


----------



## Jacqui

My truck would breakdown, if it was put into a garage.


----------



## Momof4

Here's another pic!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> My garage is the worst! However, there's always a space for my truck. I'd NEVER ever even think about leaving it outside!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Is the baby visiting including his parents? Or are you "babysitting"!!!!!
> 
> It will be nice to have hubby helping on his day off. Especially if he takes it on a baby-less day!



Just visiting. My husband was on two business trips and hasn't seen him in awhile.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm really having a hard time getting going this a.m. It's cold - in here AND outside. I've put a load of clothes through the washer, but that's about it. I still have to gather weeds and leaves and chop up baby tortoise food, yet here I sit. But br-r-r-r I don't want to go outside.


----------



## dmmj

if one is having dreams about winning in Las Vegas, should one go to said place and fulfill those dreams?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> if one is having dreams about winning in Las Vegas, should one go to said place and fulfill those dreams?



If you have spare money, then yes.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay, it is officially nap time.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> if one is having dreams about winning in Las Vegas, should one go to said place and fulfill those dreams?



Definitely! One should also buy a lottery ticket.



Jacqui said:


> Okay, it is officially nap time.



Indoors or out?

I've fed and picked up after the tortoises, but now I'm back inside. I just can't get going.


----------



## Jacqui

Inside. Really windy outside


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> it's official folks I'm too sexy for my shirt wait nevermind it's official hot dogs are not considered a sandwich just in case you're curious



That's just silly talk; that's the magic of the sandwich, _anything _between two slices of bread and you've got a sandwich.


----------



## Momof4

Anyone know why "messages" disappear from the app?


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> That's just silly talk; that's the magic of the sandwich, _anything _between two slices of bread and you've got a sandwich.


the National Hot Dog and sausage Council has ruled officially that hot dogs are not sandwiches, sorry


----------



## dmmj

we're through the looking glass here people


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Anyone know why "messages" disappear from the app?



What's an app? 


Seriously I can not help you. Perhaps Cameron can.


----------



## Jacqui

Hi and good morning Noel. How is work? How's the weather there? Jeff will be in your warm city today (as I recall).



AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone


----------



## Jacqui

It's Monday!! A new week for us to enjoy.  

Good morning!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> What's an app?
> 
> 
> Seriously I can not help you. Perhaps Cameron can.



Now it's back! Yay!!


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> the National Hot Dog and sausage Council has ruled officially that hot dogs are not sandwiches, sorry



Just because they're wrong doesn't mean you have to wrong too.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> What's an app?
> 
> 
> Seriously I can not help you. Perhaps Cameron can.




My advice for those using the app is to stop.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Good morning everyone
Had a busy weekend and starting a busy week.

My daughter got to leave school early on Friday. It was pretty funny, like something out of a movie... a child threw up in the first grade lunch line and all the kids nearby (including my daughter) daughter started throwing up too! It made me think of Chunk's movie theater throw up dialogue from "Goonies." 

School policy is that the kids HAVE to go home no matter what. The school office was packed with disheveled kids waiting for parents! I could not stop myself from laughing as I signed my daughter out. A couple people couldn't help themselves and joined in a bit. It was just so ridiculous. Funny day to be a parent, but a bad day to be a janitor that day!


----------



## Momof4

Prairie Mom said:


> Good morning everyone
> Had a busy weekend and starting a busy week.
> 
> My daughter got to leave school early on Friday. It was pretty funny, like something out of a movie... a child threw up in the first grade lunch line and all the kids nearby (including my daughter) daughter started throwing up too! It made me think of Chunk's movie theater throw up dialogue from "Goonies."
> 
> School policy is that the kids HAVE to go home no matter what. The school office was packed with disheveled kids waiting for parents! I could not stop myself from laughing as I signed my daughter out. A couple people couldn't help themselves and joined in a bit. It was just so ridiculous. Funny day to be a parent, but a bad day to be a janitor that day!




I would have laughed too!


----------



## Momof4

Do you ever get in a fight with the hose? I'm so over it! 
It kinks, or gets stuck on something while pulling it or it trips me!! Ugh!! 

Just needed to vent!


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> Good morning everyone
> Had a busy weekend and starting a busy week.
> 
> My daughter got to leave school early on Friday. It was pretty funny, like something out of a movie... a child threw up in the first grade lunch line and all the kids nearby (including my daughter) daughter started throwing up too! It made me think of Chunk's movie theater throw up dialogue from "Goonies."
> 
> School policy is that the kids HAVE to go home no matter what. The school office was packed with disheveled kids waiting for parents! I could not stop myself from laughing as I signed my daughter out. A couple people couldn't help themselves and joined in a bit. It was just so ridiculous. Funny day to be a parent, but a bad day to be a janitor that day!



I hope it was just a chain reaction, and not really something wrong with her. Yuck. I didn't mind poopy diapers, but the vomit really got to me. Can't do that!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone
*waves at Jacqui*


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Do you ever get in a fight with the hose? I'm so over it!
> It kinks, or gets stuck on something while pulling it or it trips me!! Ugh!!
> 
> Just needed to vent!



No matter what kind you buy, you just can't roll them up without getting a twist in it. Very irritating! My daughter gave me a nice wall mounted hose minder for Christmas one year, and even though it pulls the hose straight in as you turn the handle to roll it up, it still twists the hose. I feel your pain!

Yesterday I just couldn't seem to get warm, so I took my book and a pillow out to the new greenhouse and sat on the tortoise night box reading. It was about 80F in there. After reading for about an hour I was finally warm enough to go back in the house. The pillow/night box situation wasn't the most comfortable in the world. Today I think I'll take a lawn chair instead.

Yesterday I sent a test alert to little nicky poo and he never responded. I guess he's outgrown us. Sorry to see that.


----------



## Elohi

Prairie Mom said:


> Good morning everyone
> Had a busy weekend and starting a busy week.
> 
> My daughter got to leave school early on Friday. It was pretty funny, like something out of a movie... a child threw up in the first grade lunch line and all the kids nearby (including my daughter) daughter started throwing up too! It made me think of Chunk's movie theater throw up dialogue from "Goonies."
> 
> School policy is that the kids HAVE to go home no matter what. The school office was packed with disheveled kids waiting for parents! I could not stop myself from laughing as I signed my daughter out. A couple people couldn't help themselves and joined in a bit. It was just so ridiculous. Funny day to be a parent, but a bad day to be a janitor that day!


LOL!! This reminds me of when my brother was in first grade and some kid picked his nose and then stuck his finger in his mouth. My brother immediately threw up and it started a similar chain reaction and a bunch of other kids threw up. They were all lined up on the black top with other classes so it made kids in nearby lines also throw up. Ew!!!! Lol. Thankfully all that nastiness was outside and not in the building.


----------



## Elohi

And I hope you are all well this afternoon. I'm feeling a little more anxiety and stress than I'd like but I'm tough as hell so I don't expect it to get too much worse. I guess that's why I have fibro though. The dr did mention that past extreme stress and trauma is likely the reason I developed the fibro. So I guess mentally I can handle anything but stress will break you down, one way or another. And in my case...my body. -sigh-


----------



## dmmj

Prairie Mom said:


> Good morning everyone
> Had a busy weekend and starting a busy week.
> 
> My daughter got to leave school early on Friday. It was pretty funny, like something out of a movie... a child threw up in the first grade lunch line and all the kids nearby (including my daughter) daughter started throwing up too! It made me think of Chunk's movie theater throw up dialogue from "Goonies."
> 
> School policy is that the kids HAVE to go home no matter what. The school office was packed with disheveled kids waiting for parents! I could not stop myself from laughing as I signed my daughter out. A couple people couldn't help themselves and joined in a bit. It was just so ridiculous. Funny day to be a parent, but a bad day to be a janitor that day!


 I shudder to think of a chain reaction throw up line.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Good morning everyone
> Had a busy weekend and starting a busy week.
> 
> My daughter got to leave school early on Friday. It was pretty funny, like something out of a movie... a child threw up in the first grade lunch line and all the kids nearby (including my daughter) daughter started throwing up too! It made me think of Chunk's movie theater throw up dialogue from "Goonies."
> 
> School policy is that the kids HAVE to go home no matter what. The school office was packed with disheveled kids waiting for parents! I could not stop myself from laughing as I signed my daughter out. A couple people couldn't help themselves and joined in a bit. It was just so ridiculous. Funny day to be a parent, but a bad day to be a janitor that day!



I would have thrown up too.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> And I hope you are all well this afternoon. I'm feeling a little more anxiety and stress than I'd like but I'm tough as hell so I don't expect it to get too much worse. I guess that's why I have fibro though. The dr did mention that past extreme stress and trauma is likely the reason I developed the fibro. So I guess mentally I can handle anything but stress will break you down, one way or another. And in my case...my body. -sigh-



Do the tortoises help to destress you?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Do you ever get in a fight with the hose? I'm so over it!
> It kinks, or gets stuck on something while pulling it or it trips me!! Ugh!!
> 
> Just needed to vent!



Mine gets even with me by spraying me when I least expect it.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Do you ever get in a fight with the hose? I'm so over it!
> It kinks, or gets stuck on something while pulling it or it trips me!! Ugh!!
> 
> Just needed to vent!



I have one of those black soaker hose the flood moved under a tree and in a walking path. Being lazy like I am, I have not yet gotten it moved/picked up. Every so often, if I am not paying attention, it raises itself up just enough to trip me.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> No matter what kind you buy, you just can't roll them up without getting a twist in it. Very irritating! My daughter gave me a nice wall mounted hose minder for Christmas one year, and even though it pulls the hose straight in as you turn the handle to roll it up, it still twists the hose. I feel your pain!
> 
> Yesterday I just couldn't seem to get warm, so I took my book and a pillow out to the new greenhouse and sat on the tortoise night box reading. It was about 80F in there. After reading for about an hour I was finally warm enough to go back in the house. The pillow/night box situation wasn't the most comfortable in the world. Today I think I'll take a lawn chair instead.
> 
> Yesterday I sent a test alert to little nicky poo and he never responded. I guess he's outgrown us. Sorry to see that.



See next you will be in a swing like me. Lol


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Do the tortoises help to destress you?


Very much so. 
I spend as much time with them as life allows lol.


----------



## Jacqui

Anybody know a good *white *hot chocolate mix?


----------



## meech008

Jacqui said:


> Anybody know a good *white *hot chocolate mix?


Ghirardelli has my favorite one, but it can be pricey. I see Walmart has a land of lakes one.


----------



## AZtortMom

White chocolate yuuuummmm


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I have one of those black soaker hose the flood moved under a tree and in a walking path. Being lazy like I am, I have not yet gotten it moved/picked up. Every so often, if I am not paying attention, it raises itself up just enough to trip me.


Or trips the hubby..oops


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> No matter what kind you buy, you just can't roll them up without getting a twist in it. Very irritating! My daughter gave me a nice wall mounted hose minder for Christmas one year, and even though it pulls the hose straight in as you turn the handle to roll it up, it still twists the hose. I feel your pain!
> 
> Yesterday I just couldn't seem to get warm, so I took my book and a pillow out to the new greenhouse and sat on the tortoise night box reading. It was about 80F in there. After reading for about an hour I was finally warm enough to go back in the house. The pillow/night box situation wasn't the most comfortable in the world. Today I think I'll take a lawn chair instead.
> 
> Yesterday I sent a test alert to little nicky poo and he never responded. I guess he's outgrown us. Sorry to see that.




The greenhouse sounds so cozy! 
My reading glasses probably would have fogged up!

I really liked Nick! I wish he would say hello! 

Our clouds are threatening rain! I'm praying it comes before 5pm so makes my evening a bit easier with soccer cancelled because I have the baby this afternoon.


----------



## Momof4

A nice hot Starbucks sounds so yummy right now!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> A nice hot Starbucks sounds so yummy right now!!!


Watch out for those cups


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Watch out for those cups



The big red one?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Anybody know a good *white *hot chocolate mix?




I don't think I have ever seen white hot chocolate? 
Now I'm going to look for it!


----------



## dmmj

November 9th is national chaos never die die. It recognizes the turmoil in modern life so embrace the chaos. kick the cat and punt the dog kiss the chef and enjoy the ride folks.


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> I don't think I have ever seen white hot chocolate?
> Now I'm going to look for it!


me as well 2 both


----------



## AZtortMom

It's quite tasty. It's the only one I get


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Or trips the hubby..oops



He rarely goes there, but I know it has gotten him once or twice.


----------



## Jacqui

meech008 said:


> Ghirardelli has my favorite one, but it can be pricey. I see Walmart has a land of lakes one.



I tried the Land of Lakes. It is okay, but not great. Now to find who stocks Ghirardelli....


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> November 9th is national chaos never die die. It recognizes the turmoil in modern life so embrace the chaos. kick the cat and punt the dog kiss the chef and enjoy the ride folks.



Ummm no kicking the cat or punting the dog.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> It's quite tasty. It's the only one I get



I love it. McDonald's had a good one, but stopped selling them in the middle of winter.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Watch out for those cups



Why or how so?


----------



## Jacqui

I like to think Nick has found a real life friend his own age and together they are exploring the wilds of PA.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> I like to think Nick has found a real life friend his own age and together they are exploring the wilds of PA.


real life is highly overrated


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> real life is highly overrated



Not if you have a good one.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Why or how so?


Oh there is drama about how people are offended about how Starbucks changed their cups *eye roll*


----------



## Elohi

AZtortMom said:


> Oh there is drama about how people are offended about how Starbucks changed their cups *eye roll*


The red cup thing is completely ridiculous. A two tone red paper cup.... I'm SO offended. (Sarcasm)


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> The red cup thing is completely ridiculous. A two tone red paper cup.... I'm SO offended. (Sarcasm)


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I tried the Land of Lakes. It is okay, but not great. Now to find who stocks Ghirardelli....



I had never heard of this until your post. I'll have to give it a try. I found it here:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001G604YY/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## dmmj

AZtortMom said:


> Oh there is drama about how people are offended about how Starbucks changed their cups *eye roll*


I'm offended that you mention that


----------



## dmmj

Elohi said:


> The red cup thing is completely ridiculous. A two tone red paper cup.... I'm SO offended. (Sarcasm)


I'm offended by sarcasm


----------



## dmmj

November 10th is national forget-me-not day. A day to get in touch with family and friends who you were out of touch with. Actually it sounds like that forget me not industry bribed some politicians to sell more flowers. Don't be a schill people, boycott


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> I'm offended by sarcasm


I'm offended your offended


----------



## Jacqui

Well I am not offended by any of you.


----------



## Jacqui

Good Tuesday morning to my fellow chatters.


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon Gillian!


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Well I am not offended by any of you.


give me a minute


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> give me a minute



Take all the time you need.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Take all the time you need.



Sounds like a challenge.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Sounds like a challenge.



Could be.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning jaizei! How is your bit of the world?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Good morning jaizei! How is your bit of the world?



I don't think it's gonna rain today, so that's a start. Hopefully I get around to mowing my yard. Might be a record, I think this is the latest in the year I've ever had to mow.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I don't think it's gonna rain today, so that's a start. Hopefully I get around to mowing my yard. Might be a record, I think this is the latest in the year I've ever had to mow.



Well here's to the rain holding off, so you can mow.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning ! Is it just me ? Do people get hurt fillings over the smallest things ? I know when I was a kid my dad would tell me ( suck it up and put some dirt in it ) Or my personal favorite ! ( you're crying to the wrong person I have no titties for you to suckle on you big baby )


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good morning ! Is it just me ? Do people get hurt fillings over the smallest things ? I know when I was a kid my dad would tell me ( suck it up and put some dirt in it ) Or my personal favorite ! ( you're crying to the wrong person I have no titties for you to suckle on you big baby )



Seems like.


----------



## Jacqui

Having a seasonal treat for breakfast, white fudge covered Oreo cookies.


----------



## Jacqui

Pringles has some holiday potato chips out. Take my word for it, the white chocolate one leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've tried some of those off-the-wall potato chip flavors. Bletch and yuck!


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Good morning ! Is it just me ? Do people get hurt fillings over the smallest things ? I know when I was a kid my dad would tell me ( suck it up and put some dirt in it ) Or my personal favorite ! ( you're crying to the wrong person I have no titties for you to suckle on you big baby )


I was always told I'll give you something to cry about.


----------



## Jacqui

Warming up some chicken polish dogs for lunch.


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> I was always told I'll give you something to cry about.


I got that one also.


----------



## mike taylor

Another favorite was..... I brought you in this world ! I'll take you out ! Ha-ha


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Warming up some chicken polish dogs for lunch.


Chicken and dogs for lunch ??? Strange combination.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Chicken and dogs for lunch ??? Strange combination.



My dogs say they would love chicken for lunch. As for the polish dogs, yuck.


----------



## AZtortMom

Howdy all


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Howdy all



Sleep well?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Sleep well?


Nope  very busy day


----------



## Elohi

Ugh. I'm having such a stinky day. I'm down in the dumps and so full of anxiety.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Ugh. I'm having such a stinky day. I'm down in the dumps and so full of anxiety.




Sorry 
(((Hugs)))


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Nope  very busy day



sorry


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Ugh. I'm having such a stinky day. I'm down in the dumps and so full of anxiety.



Try to find a soothing place in your mind. Do your best to let the things bothering you slide away. Think positive things.


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> Ugh. I'm having such a stinky day. I'm down in the dumps and so full of anxiety.


Feel better *hugs*


----------



## Elohi

Well some more unfun things went down this evening with my teenaged son. :angry: 
I had a good cry then made a list of things to do tomorrow to help remedy that particular situation. And I spent a little time with the hatchlings and Jack was being ultra cute. Check him out. 
https://instagram.com/p/97XjrCMt9m/


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Well some more unfun things went down this evening with my teenaged son. :angry:
> I had a good cry then made a list of things to do tomorrow to help remedy that particular situation. And I spent a little time with the hatchlings and Jack was being ultra cute. Check him out.
> https://instagram.com/p/97XjrCMt9m/



I'm not ready for teenage stuff!! 
Sorry you had a tough day!


----------



## Yvonne G

Does anyone have experience with Indian Ringneck parrot? I got a call from a bird rescue here in town asking if I want one and I accepted. I don't have a cage. The bird was found flying around a neighborhood. The 'finder' took a week's worth of encouraging and eventually was able to befriend the bird and capture it. He says it won't allow him to actually touch it, however the bird will sit on his shoulder, groom his head, etc. The bird can touch the human, just not the other way around.

I have a house cat and a dog. I don't know how much free flight this bird will be able to have. So I think I need a pretty big cage, right?


----------



## pdrobber

Yvonne G said:


> Does anyone have experience with Indian Ringneck parrot? I got a call from a bird rescue here in town asking if I want one and I accepted. I don't have a cage. The bird was found flying around a neighborhood. The 'finder' took a week's worth of encouraging and eventually was able to befriend the bird and capture it. He says it won't allow him to actually touch it, however the bird will sit on his shoulder, groom his head, etc. The bird can touch the human, just not the other way around.
> I have a house cat and a dog. I don't know how much free flight this bird will be able to have. So I think I need a pretty big cage, right?



Have you had a parrot before? I haven't, but we did have an umbrella cockatoo at work. He had a recurring prolapsing cloaca, so it was difficult finding a home for him that could keep up with bringing him to a vet for care. He could be downright nasty at times, I'm sure being in the cage so much didn't help, neither did the fact that none of us aside from the doctor knew parrots or their behavior all that well.

If you would plan on letting the cage door be open a good deal of the day, letting him perch on top of his cage and ride on your shoulder, then I don't think a smaller sized cage would be so bad. If you don't think you would realistically have the time to work with him each day to get him more tame, then a larger cage with lots of toys and things is probably the way to go.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Myroli

Yvonne G said:


> Does anyone have experience with Indian Ringneck parrot? I got a call from a bird rescue here in town asking if I want one and I accepted. I don't have a cage. The bird was found flying around a neighborhood. The 'finder' took a week's worth of encouraging and eventually was able to befriend the bird and capture it. He says it won't allow him to actually touch it, however the bird will sit on his shoulder, groom his head, etc. The bird can touch the human, just not the other way around.
> 
> I have a house cat and a dog. I don't know how much free flight this bird will be able to have. So I think I need a pretty big cage, right?


Depends on the size of the bird and if it allows you to take it out and put it back in without a fight. I do know what you can feed it though, a bird food called harrisons is really good, and then fresh fruits and veggies once a day


----------



## Jacqui

Happy Veteran's Day!


----------



## Jacqui

Well I got all the stuff from my fridge out to the trash, so that's done.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Well I got all the stuff from my fridge out to the trash, so that's done.



Just general cleaning, or is something wrong with the fridge?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Just general cleaning, or is something wrong with the fridge?



A death in the appliance family.


----------



## Jacqui

It is a cloudy dreary morning here, fits my mood.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> A death in the appliance family.



Aw, dang it! Good thing your weather is turning cold. Get a big container and set it out on the porch and let the weather keep your perishables cool! Or an ice chest. There's always something that comes along wanting your money, huh?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, dang it! Good thing your weather is turning cold. Get a big container and set it out on the porch and let the weather keep your perishables cool! Or an ice chest. There's always something that comes along wanting your money, huh?



This is the one I keep in the garage. My old inside one won't keep the freezer part cold enough, so main reason for garage one. I don't use it often, so by the time I did, the meat in the freezer had melted and gone bad. Plus some stored tortoise stuff down below.

Would have been better for the main one to have gone out.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone
Happy Veterans Day


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone
> Happy Veterans Day



*waves* Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

Hey David, lemon drops are on sale.


----------



## jaizei

Despite seeing multiple references to Veteran's Day, I still somehow expected the bank to be open.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *waves* Hi!


Hi Jacqui *waves back*


----------



## Blakem

Hello my friends! I have a question. which will save me more money: an electric oil filled radiant heater, or my giant gas furnace? I have only lived on my own in the winter once, last year, and I wasn't sure which one was more cost efficient. 

I know that gas is cheaper than electricity. With the oil heater, I'll only have it on at night on a low setting, or when the fiance is over and she's cold (big baby!). WIth my furnace, I found that it only heats my living room (sometimes way too warm) and not the bedroom, which my bed is literally 10-12 feet away. It blows the hot air into my living room floor. 

I felt like maybe the oil heater because I can't really notice a difference with my bill considering I use one for the tortoise house.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Despite seeing multiple references to Veteran's Day, I still somehow expected the bank to be open.



Took me awhile to figure out that was why nobody was hanging out at the post office.


----------



## Yvonne G

The thing I like about the oil filled radiator is that it still gives off heat after it has cycled off. I use a wood-burning stove to heat my house, but my bedroom, where I spend the majority of my time, is too far away to benefit from the fire's heat, so I have an electric oil-filled radiator in the bedroom. It warms up the room very nicely, and I don't notice it turning on and off because the heated oil keeps giving off heat.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Took me awhile to figure out that was why nobody was hanging out at the post office.



Strangely enough, I just had them drop something off. I guess the deal they have with FedEx supersedes the holiday.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> A death in the appliance family.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It is a cloudy dreary morning here, fits my mood.



It's a beautiful, sunny day here, however, it's not warm unless you're in the sun and up against the house or the fence. And it's awful cold inside the house. I've yet to make a fire in the wood stove this year, but I'm getting pretty close. My fingers are so cold I can hardly type. I think what's holding me off is the fact I have my three incubators opposite the front of the stove - mbye about 6' away. I'm thinking it may be too hot there for them. And I can't think of a better, out-of-the-way place to put them. They used to be in the kitchen, but I've got a baby tub in that spot now. I don't want them in the living room because that's the only room in the house that looks presentable. there's no room in my bedroom. And if I put them in one of the other bedrooms I'll probably forget them. Woe is me.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Strangely enough, I just had them drop something off. I guess the deal they have with FedEx supersedes the holiday.



Interesting


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's a beautiful, sunny day here, however, it's not warm unless you're in the sun and up against the house or the fence. And it's awful cold inside the house. I've yet to make a fire in the wood stove this year, but I'm getting pretty close. My fingers are so cold I can hardly type. I think what's holding me off is the fact I have my three incubators opposite the front of the stove - mbye about 6' away. I'm thinking it may be too hot there for them. And I can't think of a better, out-of-the-way place to put them. They used to be in the kitchen, but I've got a baby tub in that spot now. I don't want them in the living room because that's the only room in the house that looks presentable. there's no room in my bedroom. And if I put them in one of the other bedrooms I'll probably forget them. Woe is me.


Decisions decisions


----------



## Jacqui

I must be the only person who doesn't like oiled filled heaters. They just never seem to give off enough heat to me.


----------



## Jacqui

It is Wednesday, so it is burger and fries at the bar.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I must be the only person who doesn't like oiled filled heaters. They just never seem to give off enough heat to me.



I don't like ambient heat in general, seems too suffocating. I prefer having the heat blowing directly on me (or in direct contact).


----------



## Jacqui

Yes, it is windy here again today. Gusts 50-60 mph.


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Another favorite was..... I brought you in this world ! I'll take you out ! Ha-ha


that was a favorite of my dad.


----------



## Elohi

It's 84F and muggy here today.


----------



## dmmj

the Sun is out and shining but very cool today.


----------



## Jacqui

It is in the upper 40s but the wind makes it feel so cold.


----------



## Jacqui

...now you can add rain to the mix....


----------



## Jacqui

Well darn! The wind just caught my front screen door and ripped it off.


----------



## Yvonne G

Do you think you'll be seeing the wicked witch of the west soon? (Not a good time to be wearing your ruby red slippers)


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Do you think you'll be seeing the wicked witch of the west soon? (Not a good time to be wearing your ruby red slippers)



But *I am *the wicked witch of the west. At least we aren't getting the snow WY is getting. I80 is shut down.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne and jaizei... how did your rainbow tree seeds do?


----------



## jaizei

I put a spare bulb over it, not thinking about the fact that it was a uvb bulb and I think that killed it. It got 'sunburned' and died. Or maybe the bulb was too close. It's been a while since I've grown indoors.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I put a spare bulb over it, not thinking about the fact that it was a uvb bulb and I think that killed it. It got 'sunburned' and died. Or maybe the bulb was too close. It's been a while since I've grown indoors.



Darn.


----------



## jaizei

I don't know what's more surprising/disappointing; that they're making Kindergarten Cop 2, or that Tremors 5 just came out.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I don't know what's more surprising/disappointing; that they're making Kindergarten Cop 2, or that Tremors 5 just came out.



Really they are up to five?


----------



## Jacqui

Good night all. Those heading to bed, have pleasant dreams.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> I don't know what's more surprising/disappointing; that they're making Kindergarten Cop 2, or that Tremors 5 just came out.


that's like asking painful proctologist visit or slightly more painful proctologist visit.


----------



## dmmj

November 12th is national pizza with the works except anchovies day. ok that's all she wrote folks. actually it is also natural Chicken Soup for the Soul day. So take your choice pizza or soup.


----------



## dmmj

well folks researchers just said on the radio that people with a warped sense of humor could be showing signs of early dementia. looks like I'm doomed.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne and jaizei... how did your rainbow tree seeds do?



I'm still waiting for them to sprout. A couple weeks ago a whole bunch of sprouts happened in their container and I was beyond happy, until I realized it was chickweed. Shoot! But I'm still taking care of the pot and I've plucked out all the chickweed. Yesterday I noticed two new sprouts. They have a different look to them, so I know they're not chickweed. Hopefully it's going to be my rainbow trees! Fingers crossed.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I'm still waiting for them to sprout. A couple weeks ago a whole bunch of sprouts happened in their container and I was beyond happy, until I realized it was chickweed. Shoot! But I'm still taking care of the pot and I've plucked out all the chickweed. Yesterday I noticed two new sprouts. They have a different look to them, so I know they're not chickweed. Hopefully it's going to be my rainbow trees! Fingers crossed.



Oh, I totally cheated and just bought a seedling. I'm very hit and miss when it comes to getting trees/seeds to sprout. 

I think out of 100s of empress seeds I've tried, I've had 2 germinate. So much for invasive.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Oh, I totally cheated and just bought a seedling. I'm very hit and miss when it comes to getting trees/seeds to sprout.
> 
> I think out of 100s of empress seeds I've tried, I've had 2 germinate. So much for invasive.



I thought about buying a seedling, but they were too costly for me at that time. I think I got 50 or 100 seeds. But so far nothing.

I also bought an empress tree. It is now over 30' tall. And every other year it drops seeds and a few of them sprout. I can see where it might be an invasive species. But its a great shade tree and the blooms a quite pretty.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> well folks researchers just said on the radio that people with a warped sense of humor could be showing signs of early dementia. looks like I'm doomed.


I guess move to Texas so we can be in the same crazy cage .


----------



## mike taylor

So what's going on Tortoise freaks ?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Oh, I totally cheated and just bought a seedling. I'm very hit and miss when it comes to getting trees/seeds to sprout.
> 
> I think out of 100s of empress seeds I've tried, I've had 2 germinate. So much for invasive.



I have horrible luck with seeds, too.


----------



## AnimalLady

So I always see this "Pretend chat" and have never come in here... what are yall pretending to chat about?


----------



## Elohi

AnimalLady said:


> So I always see this "Pretend chat" and have never come in here... what are yall pretending to chat about?


Well hello!
We just talk about whatever. I'm not even sure why it's called pretend chat. It should just be called, "The OT BS thread." Lol


----------



## dmmj

Elohi said:


> Well hello!
> We just talk about whatever. I'm not even sure why it's called pretend chat. It should just be called, "The OT BS thread." Lol


its called pretend chat because we wanted a chat box but the server couldn't handle it I believe so this thread 
Waz started


----------



## AnimalLady

Elohi said:


> Well hello!
> We just talk about whatever. I'm not even sure why it's called pretend chat. It should just be called, "The OT BS thread." Lol


Hello! *waves*

Ahh, i see, lol alrighty then! Sounds fun


----------



## Jacqui

AnimalLady said:


> Hello! *waves*
> 
> Ahh, i see, lol alrighty then! Sounds fun



It can be fun. We get to know alot about each other. This ìs the third restart of this thread. Just about anything can be talked about.


----------



## Jacqui

@Moozillion how is retirement? Did you get your tiny turtle already?


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> @Moozillion how is retirement? Did you get your tiny turtle already?


Busy!!! 
No, I haven't gotten my baby yet. My learning curve it turning out to be steeper than I thought. I thought I was knowledgeable on aquariums because I'd had aquariums much of my adult life; but the last time I had one was in 1991- almost 25 years ago!!! (I'm almost 61). The only filters we used "back then" were the under gravel filters, which nobody seems to use these days. A wonderful forum friend sent me some canister filters to use, and I've got my 20 gal long aquarium set up on its stand. 
My current issues are: tannins in the water from the mopani wood and what is best to use for heat and UVB. I was going to use a MVB, but because the aquarium is so small, I'm afraid the MVB will heat up the WHOLE thing too much. 

Thanks so much for asking!


----------



## AnimalLady

Jacqui said:


> It can be fun. We get to know alot about each other. This ìs the third restart of this thread. Just about anything can be talked about.



I think i'll stick around, seems really cool 
Thx Jacqui! <3


----------



## Jacqui

If you ask Ken, he will tell you "this is where the kool kids hang out"


----------



## Jacqui

*yawns and stetches* that was a nice nap. Oh look, it is almost time for bed....


----------



## Yvonne G

AnimalLady said:


> Hello! *waves*
> 
> Ahh, i see, lol alrighty then! Sounds fun



Hi Maria! Good to have you here. We have a bit of fun and some laughs and talk about whatever we want to talk about.


----------



## mike taylor

It's also where the awesome kids hang out !


----------



## jaizei

And then there's me, just hanging around somewhat awkwardly.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> If you ask Ken, he will tell you "this is where the kool kids hang out"


then what in the hell am I doing here?


----------



## Elohi

jaizei said:


> And then there's me, just hanging around somewhat awkwardly.


Hahahaha, uh yeah, I'm in that boat.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> then what in the hell am I doing here?



We wonder that too..


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I finally broke down and made a fire in the wood stove. Damn! it feels good to be warm. I'm always a bit leery of starting that first fire of the year. No one has ever inspected the pipe that goes through the attic. I clean the chimney when it needs it, but I don't know what to look for if the pipe is rotten or still good. Anyway...all is good. House is warm. No smoke coming out of the vents from the attic!

Last time I went grocery shopping I was looking for something I used to buy when I was a lot younger - Bridgeford frozen bread dough. My store doesn't have it, but I found frozen dough for dinner rolls. And man are they good! It takes a long time for them to thaw then start to rise, but they cook up in only 15 minutes. I'm going to experiment flattening the dough and making pizza.


----------



## bouaboua

My wife said it was 36F in San Jose last night.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't know how cold it was here but when I took Misty out this a.m. for her morning ablutions, there was a light dusting of frost on the roof. It didn't make it all the way down to the ground though.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Something like 752 posts ago, David you had asked if you where missing something in regard to my asking Tom if he'd pay for me to have more water. Well, here's the explanation for you. Some time between 500 & 750 years ago during the "Killer Earth Quake on the West Coast" the piece of land I live on broke loose from the parent section, giving us a beautiful chunk of land with no regular under-ground water table. Drill a new well? One more to go with the other nine capped holes on the place? We've got a water holding tank in the garage. Each year, the wells suck air and not water and usually this happen in September or so. No so this, "the 4th year of drought"! Wells were sucking air sometime in June. When this happens a none lotto winner comes with his truck, and for $190.00 fills the tank for us. Typically this give the TWO wells I'm plumbed into a chance to recover. As it stands now, we refill about every two weeks. All of that said hopefully explained the water request to you. Our main well is 600-700' deep. Sea level here is 500'. Coolness, right?


----------



## AnimalLady

Wow that's cold. It's still hot here, and sticky. I wouldn't mind a little cold front.

I'm looking for a good farmers market, the one I went to last week sucked. Bleh!


----------



## Jacqui

It's 28 here this am


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> My wife said it was 36F in San Jose last night.



How is the trip going?


----------



## Momof4

Brrr, it cold this morning! I'm guessing in the 30's! I ran out before the sun came up to snap a pic of my hatchling desert tort enclosure! I'm obsessed with checking the seeds I planted because they never really grow for me! We had a rain last week so I planted some and the baby had to stay inside for a few days and now it's growing!! 
I put her out yesterday and she was in heaven! Even pumpkin is sprouting!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Brrr, it cold this morning! I'm guessing in the 30's! I ran out before the sun came up to snap a pic of my hatchling desert tort enclosure! I'm obsessed with checking the seeds I planted because they never really grow for me! We had a rain last week so I planted some and the baby had to stay inside for a few days and now it's growing!!
> I put her out yesterday and she was in heaven! Even pumpkin is sprouting!
> 
> View attachment 155514



Not only tortoise appealing, but humans too. Very nice.


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy, is it in full Sun or dappled?


----------



## Jacqui

Officially cold this morning here. I went out to the truck to get cat food and plug in my phone. I decided to grab a handful of candy corn/pumpkins (clearanced at .69 so I stocked up). I went to eat a corn and realized it was hard aka frozen.


----------



## Jacqui

As I went out to put feed in the various cat stations, I notice the cat water dish was covered with a layer of ice. Water hyacinths in the turtle pools wilted to nothing.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It's 28 here this am



Do you heat your house with a wood stove?



Momof4 said:


> Brrr, it cold this morning! I'm guessing in the 30's! I ran out before the sun came up to snap a pic of my hatchling desert tort enclosure! I'm obsessed with checking the seeds I planted because they never really grow for me! We had a rain last week so I planted some and the baby had to stay inside for a few days and now it's growing!!
> I put her out yesterday and she was in heaven! Even pumpkin is sprouting!
> 
> View attachment 155514



I love that little pipe elbow hiding place!!

Good morning all. I've got another wood stove fire going. Even Misty is hanging out next to it. Feels so good to be warm!!!

Today is my errand-running day, then this afternoon the bird rescue lady is bringing me my new bird. She's coming equipped with free-standing cage and I have some bird pellets and seed left over (in the freezer) from when I used to have a bird. I'm going to have fun teaching the cat that birdy is a no no.

I have to stop by Tractor Supply and buy a couple more 250 watt brooder lights for my sheds. The ones I bought last year only lasted the winter. But they warmed up the sheds nicely. In this cool but not really cold type weather we're having now (low 40's) the pig blankets are keeping the whole shed warm enough. 41F outside and about 70F inside. But when it gets down in the low 30's I'll need the extra heat from the brooder light.

So far the RF, YF and leopards are the only ones that don't retreat into their sheds in the evening. I have to go on a tortoise search every night for those guys. And speaking of leopards...The last batch of leopard babies that Will took home with him to sell hatched the last week of September and the first week of October. There was one egg left that didn't hatch. Well, surprise, surprise...it's hatching! But its the smallest baby I've ever seen!




I'll be keeping this one here for a while as it's not cost effective for Will to make the trip for one baby, so I think I'll call this baby Spot.


----------



## Jacqui

Spot is cute!

I only wished I had a wood stove.


----------



## Jacqui

Cold enough this morning to trade my t-shirt in for a sweatshirt.


----------



## Jacqui

Was neat walking the dogs this morning with leaves falling like a leafed out snow storm. Then too, is that lovely leaf crackle under foot.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Was neat walking the dogs this morning with leaves falling like a leafed out snow storm. Then too, is that lovely leaf crackle under foot.



I've been wondering when the leaves are ever going to fall here. I use leaves as insulators for my desert and texas tortoise hibernaculums and as yet there aren't any leaves on the ground.


----------



## dmmj

I'm moving it's not supposed to get this cold around here


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I'm moving it's not supposed to get this cold around here



We can move together. Be roomies! I wish I lived where Will lives. It's nice and warm there.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> We can move together. Be roomies! I wish I lived where Will lives. It's nice and warm there.


deal


----------



## Jacqui

Our leaves have been working on it for about a month. The high winds help.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Kathy, is it in full Sun or dappled?



It's never in full sun. There's a giant bird of paradise for the morning sun and our patio cover and BBQ palapa for afternoon sun. Plus, an umbrella I took down because summer is over.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> We can move together. Be roomies! I wish I lived where Will lives. It's nice and warm there.



So make like tortadise and make your wishes a reality.


----------



## Momof4

I'm a big baby because it wasn't in the 30's as I guessed! 
My husbands truck said 48 on his way home from workout


----------



## Jacqui

Feel so frustrated right now.  Another brand new person sent me a goodbye PM because of the tactics of how one member gives "advice and help".


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm a big baby because it wasn't in the 30's as I guessed!
> My husbands truck said 48 on his way home from workout



Lol that is a heatwave


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Feel so frustrated right now.  Another brand new person sent me a goodbye PM because of the tactics of how one member gives "advice and help".



I notice one member has changed their tactics and I think it's better than the past for someone who is new. 
Trust me they will be back or at least snoop for care. There is no better place to go really!! 
99% of all searches bring them right back to TFO.


----------



## Jacqui

Hoping to talk with her via outside email. Just is so frustrating. We lose so many folks after our first day with them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Hoping to talk with her via outside email. Just is so frustrating. We lose so many folks after our first day with them.



Well, she wasn't open to criticism, however, he did just keep going on and on. He should have let it drop once he made his point.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, she wasn't open to criticism, however, he did just keep going on and on. He should have let it drop once he made his point.



And on and on. It is all in how you deliver the message.


----------



## dmmj

I believe the term is beating a dead equine.


----------



## Jacqui

Sooooooooooo the sun is out and it is a nice Autumn day.


----------



## Jacqui

Did the new bird arrive?


----------



## dmmj

terrorist attack in Paris right now


----------



## the_newzie

dmmj said:


> terrorist attack in Paris right now


4 simultaneous attacks. And a pretty large hostage situation from what I'm hearing.


----------



## Jacqui

the_newzie said:


> 4 simultaneous attacks. And a pretty large hostage situation from what I'm hearing.


----------



## the_newzie

Jacqui said:


>


Just hearing that the hostage situation has been resolved, police stormed the concert theater (2 gunman killed). Definitely a dark day for Paris. May justice come swiftly to those responsible.


----------



## pdrobber

I just read that at least 100 people were found killed in the concert hall. I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Did the new bird arrive?



Yes. I made a thread with his picture in it in the "Other Pets" section. He's a beauty!


----------



## dmmj

November 13th is Indian pudding day. Hmmmmm perhaps the name should be changed to Native American pudding day?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. I made a thread with his picture in it in the "Other Pets" section. He's a beauty!



Sorry, I have not been spending enough time in here to keep up on other threads. I try to avoid negative places


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Sorry, I have not been spending enough time in here to keep up on other threads. I try to avoid negative places



Well, then, just for you in a positive way, here is Birdy Blue:




I have since learned that the males have the ring around their neck while the females don't. He's a very noisy bird, but I think he'll shut up once he's settled in. He actually talks, but I'm not fluent in parakeet chatter, so I don't really know what he's saying. But I think one of the words in the string of words is "blue."

I've got another fire going. Mmmmmm it feels so good! I don't have anything planned for my day today except maybe do a bit of cactus pruning and fill up my green waste barrel. It's a bit overcast today, but not too cold. 

Nothing new going on with the tortoises. Well, except for that last leopard egg that hatched. Such a tiny baby.




and the late YF egg that hatched that I kept, the baby looks so dry. I'm having quite a struggle to keep this little habitat moist and humid enough. My fancy plastic film cover doesn't seem to be doing the trick this time. Maybe today I'll work some more on this.


----------



## Jacqui

He is pretty.


----------



## Jacqui

Everybody must be out enjoying the beautiful Autumn day.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> Everybody must be out enjoying the beautiful Autumn day.


No they are at the Mesa Reptile Show ! I just got home from there!


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> No they are at the Mesa Reptile Show ! I just got home from there!



Bring home anything?


----------



## Jacqui

I feel so Yvonne-ish today. I have a Marie Callender's pot pie heating up in my easy bake oven.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> Bring home anything?


Nope not yet but going back Sunday after the Mesa flea market !


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Everybody must be out enjoying the beautiful Autumn day.



After I fed, watered and cleaned up after the torts I went and got my green waste barrel, but then I couldn't remember why I wanted it. Then it popped into my head that I wanted to clean up some of the cactus mess out front. So I worked at that for about an hour and while I was picking it up the bird rescue lady pulled up. Seems she was driving home this a.m. and she saw a bale of alfalfa hay along side the road, broken apart. She stopped her car and put this broken, messy bale of hay in her car because she knew that if she took the time to go home and get her truck it would be gone when she got back. Can you imagine? She put a messy bale of hay in her car in order to bring it to me for my tortoises! Now I have to figure out what I'm going to do with it. The stems are way too hard for my tortoises to eat. But what a nice gesture. I even got a hug when she was getting ready to leave!

By the time I finished cleaning up my cactus mess it was time for Misty's lunch. So I fed her, then made myself a homemade pizza with three frozen dough dinner rolls that I had rising on my counter. It turned out ok, but not something I'll make again. The rolls are much better as rolls with butter and jam.


----------



## Jacqui

I have stopped and picked up bales along the road, too. She is right, if you don't get it then, by the time you are back with the truck it is gone.


----------



## Jacqui

I bought a clearance roast for tomorrow, if I think I can stay awake that long. My easy bake only cooks for half an hour at a time.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I feel so Yvonne-ish today. I have a Marie Callender's pot pie heating up in my easy bake oven.



I think you have me confused with Cameron. I actually COOK! On a real kitchen range!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I bought a clearance roast for tomorrow, if I think I can stay awake that long. My easy bake only cooks for half an hour at a time.



***Yvonne puts her index finger on her chin, with her eyes going up and over to the side saying, "Hm-m-m-m...looks like Jacqui won't be eating until about midnight."***


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I think you have me confused with Cameron. I actually COOK! On a real kitchen range!!!



I don't think this counts as cooking but I did make this yesterday:

http://www.instructables.com/id/1-ingredient-Ice-Cream/


----------



## jaizei

I totally cheat and just buy fully cooked brisket. 

https://www.heb.com/product-detail/h-e-b-fully-cooked-pre-sliced-pecan-smoked-brisket/1229555


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I totally cheat and just buy fully cooked brisket.
> 
> https://www.heb.com/product-detail/h-e-b-fully-cooked-pre-sliced-pecan-smoked-brisket/1229555



Did you like it? I've bought those cooked packaged meats before and wasn't satisfied with the texture or flavor. Now the fully cooked chicken sitting under the red warming light in the grocery store is another story. Those are wonderful!


----------



## Yvonne G

Besides being uncomfortably stuffed, I'm having a hay fever attack. My nose is itchy like crazy and running off my face. Does anyone care?


----------



## Yvonne G

...ok,now I'm choking and coughing. Time to go take an antihistimine. Later -


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I think you have me confused with Cameron. I actually COOK! On a real kitchen range!!!



Yeah, but you sometimes buy Marie's stuff.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne puts her index finger on her chin, with her eyes going up and over to the side saying, "Hm-m-m-m...looks like Jacqui won't be eating until about midnight."***



Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Did you like it? I've bought those cooked packaged meats before and wasn't satisfied with the texture or flavor. Now the fully cooked chicken sitting under the red warming light in the grocery store is another story. Those are wonderful!



I love those from WalMart. Use to get one on Sunday morning, but now I can not get there in time.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Besides being uncomfortably stuffed, I'm having a hay fever attack. My nose is itchy like crazy and running off my face. Does anyone care?



Of course.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> ...ok,now I'm choking and coughing. Time to go take an antihistimine. Later -



Pink or white?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yeah, but you sometimes buy Marie's stuff.



Yes I do. I really like Marie's frozen dinners, and my store usually has them 2 for something reasonable.



Jacqui said:


> I love those from WalMart. Use to get one on Sunday morning, but now I can not get there in time.



Yes, so flavorful and the meat just falls off the bone. One chicken is too much for me for one meal, but it makes great chicken sandwiches for the next day's lunch.



Jacqui said:


> Pink or white?



Mine are white. You mean there's a pink one?


----------



## Myroli

Benadryl is generally a pink pill


----------



## Yvonne G

So....... Saturday night. Anything good on TV? Last night the western cable channel ran Stagecoach. It was released a year after I was born, and was supposedly the movie that made John Wayne. I love him. But only the westerns he made I'm not into war movies. I think I'll take a look at what kind of free westerns I can find on Amazon Prime.

Anybody watch the exotic vet on the animal channel. There's just something about her that I don't like. Can't put my finger on it.

Time to close the dampers on the stove. It's getting awfully hot in here (I know...I know, never satisfied).


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Did you like it? I've bought those cooked packaged meats before and wasn't satisfied with the texture or flavor. Now the fully cooked chicken sitting under the red warming light in the grocery store is another story. Those are wonderful!



I like it fine, for what that's worth. My frame of reference may be a bit skewed.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Brrr, it cold this morning! I'm guessing in the 30's! I ran out before the sun came up to snap a pic of my hatchling desert tort enclosure! I'm obsessed with checking the seeds I planted because they never really grow for me! We had a rain last week so I planted some and the baby had to stay inside for a few days and now it's growing!!
> I put her out yesterday and she was in heaven! Even pumpkin is sprouting!
> 
> View attachment 155514


I don't like it ........ I love it ! Ha-ha got you! Very nice indeed !


----------



## Jacqui

*looks around*


----------



## mike taylor

I see you!


----------



## dmmj

Myroli said:


> Benadryl is generally a pink pill


mine are pink and white


----------



## Momof4

I have been at the mall for a couple hours with the family!! 
I hate the mall!!! 
Kids clothes, husband clothes, comic store, new iPhone tempered glass cover! I'm so done!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I have been at the mall for a couple hours with the family!!
> I hate the mall!!!
> Kids clothes, husband clothes, comic store, new iPhone tempered glass cover! I'm so done!!



Poor kid.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I see you!



Ya do?


----------



## Myroli

dmmj said:


> mine are pink and white


Yeah, they have pink and white capsules and then solid pink pills here, idk if it's different anywhere else


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Noel!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi Noel!


*waves* Hi Beautiful


----------



## Jacqui

Big plans for your day?


----------



## AZtortMom

Actually, I'm going to see a movie today  
I saw the new Bond movie yesterday and I'm thinking about seeing our brand is crisis today
You?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I have been at the mall for a couple hours with the family!!
> I hate the mall!!!
> Kids clothes, husband clothes, comic store, new iPhone tempered glass cover! I'm so done!!



I am so with you in that regard. I hate crowds of people and don't put myself through that at all. Of course, I'm alone, so don't have to shop for kids like you do. Anything I need to buy that isn't sold at the grocery store or Petsmart, I buy off Amazon!



Myroli said:


> Yeah, they have pink and white capsules and then solid pink pills here, idk if it's different anywhere else



I buy over-the-counter, store brand, non-drowsy antihistamine. Works just fine.

Hey, Jacqui and Noel! Top o the marnin to ya.

I've finished one load of laundry and just put the second load in the washer. I have a turkey breast in the oven with dressing, roasting and making the house smell yummy (the nice thing about living alone - you can have your holidays whenever you want them). I still have to chop up the baby tortoises' food and take the big guys food out to them, but the Forum comes first!!


----------



## Yvonne G

My son has a couple of rottweilers and he belongs to a FB rotty forum. He's always posting Rotty pictures from that forum. He posted this one this a.m.







It was captioned, "Who says Rottys can't fly"

Whoever took the picture did a good job of catching the shot at just the right time.


----------



## Jacqui

Lol I almost bought a Turkey to cook.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Yvonne
I'm mixed about the mall. 
I will go when it's not crowded so I will avoid it like the plague during the holidays and weekends. I will also use Amazon during those times and when I'm lazy


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm totally treating myself to breakfast this morning I'm at IHOP this getting crepes Yum!


----------



## Yvonne G

I watched another John Wayne movie last night. (I couldn't remember the name to tell you, so I looked at his movie history on Wikipedia. OMG he's made a lot of movies!!!) Anyway, this movie, Fort Apache, was released in 1948 in black and white. It was just amazing that during all the fights with the Indians the calvary guys were able to change their jumpers in the middle of the galloping attack!!! A scene would show them all barreling down at the indians, full gallop, sabre's drawn, rifles aimed, and at full speed they were able to change out of their dark jumpers and into lighter colored ones!! because the next scene showed them in lighter colored jumpers. Then, magically, next scene shows them in the dark jumpers again. Such talented horse back riders. But, Dang! I love that guy.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> I'm totally treating myself to breakfast this morning I'm at IHOP this getting crepes Yum!



I'm not fond of restaurant crepes, but I love homemade ones. I make the batter extra thin and the oil extremely hot so when you pour the batter onto the griddle it pops and makes a real lacy edge which gets crisp and tasty.

We supposed to get a bit of rain today. It is overcast and occasionally misty. Not a fun day to work outside, so I have a nice fire going and I'm in the house smelling the good smells coming from my kitchen. I turned on lights in the tortoise sheds and left their doors closed. Just being lazy because I didn't want to have to keep going back out there to make sure they weren't parked out in the cold.

When I walked by the box turtle yard this a.m. there was one big female out in the open (yesterday I made sure they were all under the leaf pile). So now I have to set up an indoor habitat and try to nurse her back to health. I hate to lose any turtles or tortoises, but the female box turtles are scarce here. I'm top heavy in the male department.


----------



## Yvonne G

The bad thing about starting a turkey at 7a is it makes you want to eat before it's ready. Guess I'll go start peeling the taters. Maybe by the time they're done the turkey will be done too. My stomach is growing!


----------



## Jacqui

*sniffing the air*


----------



## mike taylor

Next weekend my boys a I are going to help a lady named Vicky Hall build a metal shed for some big Aldabra Tortoises . Marie( aka minni ) told me about her needing help . Sounds like some Tortoise saving fun to me . Can't wait to meet Vicky had her Aldabra Tortoises .


----------



## dmmj

I have not been to a mall in almost 20 years now


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Next weekend my boys a I are going to help a lady named Vicky Hall build a metal shed for some big Aldabra Tortoises . Marie( aka minni ) told me about her needing help . Sounds like some Tortoise saving fun to me . Can't wait to meet Vicky had her Aldabra Tortoises .


Pictures please


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not fond of restaurant crepes, but I love homemade ones. I make the batter extra thin and the oil extremely hot so when you pour the batter onto the griddle it pops and makes a real lacy edge which gets crisp and tasty.
> 
> We supposed to get a bit of rain today. It is overcast and occasionally misty. Not a fun day to work outside, so I have a nice fire going and I'm in the house smelling the good smells coming from my kitchen. I turned on lights in the tortoise sheds and left their doors closed. Just being lazy because I didn't want to have to keep going back out there to make sure they weren't parked out in the cold.
> 
> When I walked by the box turtle yard this a.m. there was one big female out in the open (yesterday I made sure they were all under the leaf pile). So now I have to set up an indoor habitat and try to nurse her back to health. I hate to lose any turtles or tortoises, but the female box turtles are scarce here. I'm top heavy in the male department.


I love how home made turkey makes the house smell


----------



## dmmj

AZtortMom said:


> Pictures please


or it did not happen


----------



## mike taylor

I'll get some next weekend when we are working then when we are finished .


----------



## dmmj

AZtortMom said:


> I love how home made turkey makes the house smell


I love how it taste


----------



## Momof4

Just returned from HD and we are moving a tortoise house and putting heat in. Not sure how far we will get. 
A couple bills later it better work! 

50' extension cords are expensive!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Just returned from HD and we are moving a tortoise house and putting heat in. Not sure how far we will get.
> A couple bills later it better work!
> 
> 50' extension cords are expensive!!


Yes they are! I just bought one! I almost fell over with sticker shock!


----------



## AZtortMom

The grape leaves are a hit


----------



## dmmj

they usually are


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Next weekend my boys a I are going to help a lady named Vicky Hall build a metal shed for some big Aldabra Tortoises . Marie( aka minni ) told me about her needing help . Sounds like some Tortoise saving fun to me . Can't wait to meet Vicky had her Aldabra Tortoises .



Did you mean Vicki Hale? If so, I didn't realize she had an Aldabran tortoise.


----------



## mike taylor

Maybe Yvonne ??? I thought she said Hall . So do you know her ? She is an older lady lives in Sealy Tx .


----------



## mike taylor

Is she a member of TFO ? @yvonne g


----------



## jaizei

I thought Vicki Hale was in the southeast; Florida, Alabama, Georgia or something like that.


----------



## mike taylor

So maybe it's Vicky Hall and not Hale ?


----------



## mike taylor

I don't know this person so I'll find out next weekend .


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I thought Vicki Hale was in the southeast; Florida, Alabama, Georgia or something like that.



I think you're right. I looked at her site, but she doesn't say where she is. Mike - your tortoise job is not at Vicki Hale's. But we still would like to see pictures of your job is she's willing for you to share with us.


----------



## mike taylor

No problem Yvonne . I am sure she said her name was Vicky Hall . I really like to help people so don't really care if she is a breeder or just a keeper . I like meeting new people and doing something for Tortoises is a plus .


----------



## dmmj

Hmmmmm


----------



## mike taylor

Hnnnnnn


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Hnnnnnn


copycat


----------



## mike taylor

I used n's not m's !


----------



## dmmj

close enough for me


----------



## Jacqui

Boys!


----------



## Momof4

We got started on the enclosure today. Added a gate, ran 50' of pvc for the extension cord, moved the heated house which was heavy. It was a couple hundred pounds. 
We slid it on 2x4's which helped a lot! 

Still need to hook up the oil filled heater, locking door and add vinyl strips.


----------



## Yvonne G

I love that the kids are helping. I don't think I've ever seen your tortoise yard before. I really like your lot with the hill. It's shaping up nicely.


----------



## mike taylor

My sulcata is laying again ! Crazy the time she picks to drop eggs .


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I love that the kids are helping. I don't think I've ever seen your tortoise yard before. I really like your lot with the hill. It's shaping up nicely.



Thank you Yvonne. This is the RF side. The other 3/4's will be for the sulcata. Not sure where the DT will go yet. He's only 3 inches so I have time. 
It's funny that you like my hill because we planted like 100 lantana plants and didn't know how awful they smell. They will be ripped out some day. Plus not tortoise friendly at all! 
Probably put in red apple ice plant. Low water easy maintenance.


----------



## mike taylor

Your enclosures are awesome ! Plus you will stay in shape with all them steps .


----------



## dmmj

my death more than likely will probably happen with me being sarcastic at the wrong time. such as, oh yeah are you going to do stab me? Owwww


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Your enclosures are awesome ! Plus you will stay in shape with all them steps .



Those steps will be the death me one day!! We do need a railing on them since I'm not getting any younger.

Thank you Mike, I do love it! Now if I could get some grass to grow in there!


----------



## mike taylor

I buy deer plotting mix from tractor supply works great grows fast and has a crap load of good Tortoise weeds in it .


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> Well, then, just for you in a positive way, here is Birdy Blue:
> 
> View attachment 155590
> 
> 
> I have since learned that the males have the ring around their neck while the females don't. He's a very noisy bird, but I think he'll shut up once he's settled in. He actually talks, but I'm not fluent in parakeet chatter, so I don't really know what he's saying. But I think one of the words in the string of words is "blue."
> 
> I've got another fire going. Mmmmmm it feels so good! I don't have anything planned for my day today except maybe do a bit of cactus pruning and fill up my green waste barrel. It's a bit overcast today, but not too cold.
> 
> Nothing new going on with the tortoises. Well, except for that last leopard egg that hatched. Such a tiny baby.
> 
> View attachment 155592
> 
> 
> and the late YF egg that hatched that I kept, the baby looks so dry. I'm having quite a struggle to keep this little habitat moist and humid enough. My fancy plastic film cover doesn't seem to be doing the trick this time. Maybe today I'll work some more on this.
> 
> View attachment 155593


Omg! Yvonne! What a beauty!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy, I love your hill! I want on, so I can build a stream. My land is just bumpy flat. Of course, I would no doubt be hating climbing up and down the hill.


----------



## Jacqui

Seeing your children helping makes me miss mine being young. I have a job right now for my 10yr old son to do, only thing is he Is now in his 20s. He is too big for that job and too busy working two jobs to come help with the rest.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone
Great tort property Kathy hill? What's a hill?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I buy deer plotting mix from tractor supply works great grows fast and has a crap load of good Tortoise weeds in it .



The ones with clover and turnips?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone
> Great tort property Kathy hill? What's a hill?



Let's see, I believe if you look far off to your east (can't recall my drections down there) those bumpy things. Or as ai recall, look toward the zoo.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Noel! Work go well?


----------



## Jacqui

Noel the lack of many hills, is one reason your area has some of the most awesome views of sunrises and sunsets.


----------



## Jacqui

I had a cranberry bagel for breakfast. Does anybody know why they put rolled oats on top of them?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> I had a cranberry bagel for breakfast. Does anybody know why they put rolled oats on top of them?


To make them look good in a natural way .


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> To make them look good in a natural way .



But why only them?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning Noel! Work go well?


Morning Jacqui *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Noel the lack of many hills, is one reason your area has some of the most awesome views of sunrises and sunsets.


They are awesome indeed


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Thank you Yvonne. This is the RF side. The other 3/4's will be for the sulcata. Not sure where the DT will go yet. He's only 3 inches so I have time.
> It's funny that you like my hill because we planted like 100 lantana plants and didn't know how awful they smell. They will be ripped out some day. Plus not tortoise friendly at all!
> Probably put in red apple ice plant. Low water easy maintenance.



Or regular ice plant. It's beautiful in the spring when it blooms, and it's also edible.



Pearly said:


> Omg! Yvonne! What a beauty!



Thank you. He's working out well here in my home. He's a bit noisy at times, but you can tell he used to be someone's pet. He acts like he'd like some interaction with me, but he gets flighty if I open his door. Time will tell.



mike taylor said:


> I buy deer plotting mix from tractor supply works great grows fast and has a crap load of good Tortoise weeds in it .




I haven't used Tractor Supply (didn't know they had it), but that's what I buy online for my tortoise yards (wildlife grazing mix).

Hi all! Hope you all have wonderful days this beautiful Monday. We had a lot of rain yesterday, but no clouds in the sky today. The 7 day forecast again calls for 60's/40's. I can hack that!! I just wish the leaves would turn and fall. I'm waiting for leaves so I can pack the desert and texas tortoises' hibernaculums with leaves and block the doors.

I really pigged out on turkey yesterday. And it was still calling my name at 10p during the commercial of John Wayne's "Red River" so I made myself a turkey sandwich! And more turkey today! Then, when I've finally gotten my fill... *TURKEY SOUP!!!!!!*


----------



## Jacqui

Cloudy, windy, rainy, blustery and all those other asassociated terms. After tomorrow we get colder, but nothing with a negative in front of it. Might see snow Sat.


----------



## AZtortMom

It's about 50 here. Overcast. It was very rainy and windy last night. The torts are showing absolutely no interest in going outside. They are just lounging under their heat lamps


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> But why only them?


If they all had oats on top how would the teen clerk know witch to give you !


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> If they all had oats on top how would the teen clerk know witch to give you !



It's self serve.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> The ones with clover and turnips?


Yes


----------



## mike taylor

Afternoon TFO ! How's is everyone ? Can't wait for the weekend .


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Afternoon TFO ! How's is everyone ? Can't wait for the weekend .


Hi Mike
*waves*
I'm doing good
Little anxious for the weekend?


----------



## GRohr

mike taylor said:


> Afternoon TFO ! How's is everyone ? Can't wait for the weekend .



Just got allll week to wait haha


----------



## the_newzie

So in order to keep myself busy while trying to stop smoking, it appears that I may have started a few too many projects this weekend. Now on to finishing them 1 by 1, in the cold, in the dark, after work. I am so not good at planning...
Anyone have any experience restoring old Tonka Trucks?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Afternoon TFO ! How's is everyone ? Can't wait for the weekend .



Lol it's only Monday. Give this week a chance.


----------



## jaizei

I'm starting to think you guys are a bad influence on me. I've got enough plates spinning and then I see threads and posts reminding me of tons of other things I want to try.


----------



## Jacqui

the_newzie said:


> So in order to keep myself busy while trying to stop smoking, it appears that I may have started a few too many projects this weekend. Now on to finishing them 1 by 1, in the cold, in the dark, after work. I am so not good at planning...
> Anyone have any experience restoring old Tonka Trucks?



Lol what projects?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I'm starting to think you guys are a bad influence on me. I've got enough plates spinning and then I see threads and posts reminding me of tons of other things I want to try.



Then the plan is working!


----------



## Jacqui

Had a raspberry with white chocolate chunks scone for my snack.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> It's self serve.


More reason for the differences not less !


----------



## Jacqui

The Secret Santa thread now has me craving Mexican, so to counter that I broke into my stash of white fudge covered Oreo cookies.


How's that for rationalizations?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Seeing your children helping makes me miss mine being young. I have a job right now for my 10yr old son to do, only thing is he Is now in his 20s. He is too big for that job and too busy working two jobs to come help with the rest.




It does make me sad to think about my kids being grown! My son is getting ready to turn 12 and time is flying by! 
Here's another job they did that day. They painted some wood for our small trailer. We chose our cities sport color green.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> The Secret Santa thread now has me craving Mexican, so to counter that I broke into my stash of white fudge covered Oreo cookies.
> 
> 
> How's that for rationalizations?



Today _is _National Fast Food Day


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> It does make me sad to think about my kids being grown! My son is getting ready to turn 12 and time is flying by!
> Here's another job they did that day. They painted some wood for our small trailer. We chose our cities sport color green.
> View attachment 155825



Times flies and even faster the older you get.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Today _is _National Fast Food Day



And here I have not had any all day long!


----------



## the_newzie

Jacqui said:


> Lol what projects?


1) Refurbishing an old, beat up, rusted Tonka Truck into a Batman themed Tonka Truck for my unborn child (because nothing says good parenting like large , heavy, metal toys with sharp edges), 2) An addition to Steve's indoor winter enclosure (nothing huge, just another 4'x4' section because I feel he needs more room to roam over the winter even though we're hoping this will be his final indoor winter), 3) Headboard for master bedroom (because my wife told me we needed one) and 4) Rebuilding a few old Schwinns I found on Craigslist (because I like old bicycles). Hoping this will keep me busy through initial cravings.


----------



## Jacqui

Initial cravings?


----------



## the_newzie

Jacqui said:


> Initial cravings?


Cravings as a result of gradually cutting down to zero cigarettes and then the first 3-5 days after stopping are the worst. So the more I have to concentrate on the better. Idle hands doing the devils work and whatnot.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 155801



Looks like he's giving you the stink eye!



mike taylor said:


> Afternoon TFO ! How's is everyone ? Can't wait for the weekend .



Silly boy! You've just had a week-end.



the_newzie said:


> So in order to keep myself busy while trying to stop smoking, it appears that I may have started a few too many projects this weekend. Now on to finishing them 1 by 1, in the cold, in the dark, after work. I am so not good at planning...
> Anyone have any experience restoring old Tonka Trucks?



I'm real good at not finishing a project before I start a new one too, however, I must admit, I've never thought about restoring a toy.



Jacqui said:


> Had a raspberry with white chocolate chunks scone for my snack.




Speaking of White Chocolate, Walmart grocery store had a can of white chocolate cocoa mix, but not any of the brands previously mentioned here. I didn't care for it. But it was "White Chocolate Mocha Hot cocoa mix". I think it was the mocha part I didn't care for.



jaizei said:


> Today _is _National Fast Food Day



***Yvonne claps her hands loudly to gain attention and yells, "Hey David!!! Cameron is trying to take away your job from you!"***


So you might remember that a few days ago I mentioned that I finally broke down and built a nice fire in the wood stove. Here's a reminder to all of you to be sure to check that there's nothing sitting on the top of the wood stove that doesn't belong there.

Misty has several frisbee-like things that I got out of the corn flakes box. They're made of nylon fabric stretched and sewed onto a wire ring. She loves them and always brings me one when I'm on the computer. I toss it for her and she brings it back. Well, evidently I tossed one that landed on the wood stove behind the tea kettle, so I didn't see it. That nylon melted and is stuck to the top of the wood stove and now every time I make a new fire, the smell is refreshed and sent throughout the house. I'm trying to remember to get the putty scraper and scrape it all off next time the stove is cold. I guess I'll have to write myself a note.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like he's giving you the stink eye!
> 
> 
> 
> Silly boy! You've just had a week-end.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm real good at not finishing a project before I start a new one too, however, I must admit, I've never thought about restoring a toy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of White Chocolate, Walmart grocery store had a can of white chocolate cocoa mix, but not any of the brands previously mentioned here. I didn't care for it. But it was "White Chocolate Mocha Hot cocoa mix". I think it was the mocha part I didn't care for.
> 
> 
> 
> ***Yvonne claps her hands loudly to gain attention and yells, "Hey David!!! Cameron is trying to take away your job from you!"***
> 
> 
> So you might remember that a few days ago I mentioned that I finally broke down and built a nice fire in the wood stove. Here's a reminder to all of you to be sure to check that there's nothing sitting on the top of the wood stove that doesn't belong there.
> 
> Misty has several frisbee-like things that I got out of the corn flakes box. They're made of nylon fabric stretched and sewed onto a wire ring. She loves them and always brings me one when I'm on the computer. I toss it for her and she brings it back. Well, evidently I tossed one that landed on the wood stove behind the tea kettle, so I didn't see it. That nylon melted and is stuck to the top of the wood stove and now every time I make a new fire, the smell is refreshed and sent throughout the house. I'm trying to remember to get the putty scraper and scrape it all off next time the stove is cold. I guess I'll have to write myself a note.


I'm getting the stink eye because I haven't brought her something to eat yet


----------



## the_newzie

Yvonne G said:


> I'm real good at not finishing a project before I start a new one too, however, I must admit, I've never thought about restoring a toy.


I hadn't either until I was in an antique store staring at a rusted out relic from my childhood. But there I was, so I googled tonka truck restoration, saw there was a good couple videos documenting the process and asked myself "Why not give it a try? How much work can it possibly be? What can possibly go wrong?"


----------



## Yvonne G

the_newzie said:


> I hadn't either until I was in an antique store staring at a rusted out relic from my childhood. But there I was, so I googled tonka truck restoration, saw there was a good couple videos documenting the process and asked myself "Why not give it a try? How much work can it possibly be? What can possibly go wrong?"



Yeah, famous last words.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> It does make me sad to think about my kids being grown! My son is getting ready to turn 12 and time is flying by!
> Here's another job they did that day. They painted some wood for our small trailer. We chose our cities sport color green.
> View attachment 155825


Don't be sad that they are getting grown up ! Grand children are a lot more fun then children ! I only had 2 children but I got 4 grandkids that think grandpa Turtle is great !  life as only just beginning!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, famous last words.



Double ditto!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like he's giving you the stink eye!
> 
> 
> 
> Silly boy! You've just had a week-end.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm real good at not finishing a project before I start a new one too, however, I must admit, I've never thought about restoring a toy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of White Chocolate, Walmart grocery store had a can of white chocolate cocoa mix, but not any of the brands previously mentioned here. I didn't care for it. But it was "White Chocolate Mocha Hot cocoa mix". I think it was the mocha part I didn't care for.
> 
> 
> 
> ***Yvonne claps her hands loudly to gain attention and yells, "Hey David!!! Cameron is trying to take away your job from you!"***
> 
> 
> So you might remember that a few days ago I mentioned that I finally broke down and built a nice fire in the wood stove. Here's a reminder to all of you to be sure to check that there's nothing sitting on the top of the wood stove that doesn't belong there.
> 
> Misty has several frisbee-like things that I got out of the corn flakes box. They're made of nylon fabric stretched and sewed onto a wire ring. She loves them and always brings me one when I'm on the computer. I toss it for her and she brings it back. Well, evidently I tossed one that landed on the wood stove behind the tea kettle, so I didn't see it. That nylon melted and is stuck to the top of the wood stove and now every time I make a new fire, the smell is refreshed and sent throughout the house. I'm trying to remember to get the putty scraper and scrape it all off next time the stove is cold. I guess I'll have to write myself a note.


Nope I had to work ! This weekend is Tortoise shed weekend !


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Nope I had to work ! This weekend is Tortoise shed weekend !


Me too


----------



## the_newzie

Are tortoise sheds just for non-brumating torts or can I add that to my project list?


----------



## Jacqui

the_newzie said:


> Are tortoise sheds just for non-brumating torts or can I add that to my project list?



Add it, I give my permission.


----------



## the_newzie

Jacqui said:


> Add it, I give my permission.


Thanks boss! Now I only need to convince my wife that a shed is exactly what our backyard needs... LOL


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

the_newzie said:


> Thanks boss! Now I only need to convince my wife that a shed is exactly what our backyard needs... LOL


My wife got a shed for the torts a couple of summers ago , but then filled to the brim with her stuff ! So be careful


----------



## Yvonne G

the_newzie said:


> Thanks boss! Now I only need to convince my wife that a shed is exactly what our backyard needs... LOL



I actually have five tortoise sheds around my property. Not a good selling point if I ever put the house on the market!


----------



## the_newzie

Yvonne G said:


> I actually have five tortoise sheds around my property. Not a good selling point if I ever put the house on the market!


Wow, I envy your acreage! If I had 5 sheds, I wouldn't have a backyard, I'd have a pool surrounded by sheds! LOL.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like he's giving you the stink eye!
> 
> 
> 
> Silly boy! You've just had a week-end.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm real good at not finishing a project before I start a new one too, however, I must admit, I've never thought about restoring a toy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of White Chocolate, Walmart grocery store had a can of white chocolate cocoa mix, but not any of the brands previously mentioned here. I didn't care for it. But it was "White Chocolate Mocha Hot cocoa mix". I think it was the mocha part I didn't care for.
> 
> 
> 
> ***Yvonne claps her hands loudly to gain attention and yells, "Hey David!!! Cameron is trying to take away your job from you!"***
> 
> 
> So you might remember that a few days ago I mentioned that I finally broke down and built a nice fire in the wood stove. Here's a reminder to all of you to be sure to check that there's nothing sitting on the top of the wood stove that doesn't belong there.
> 
> Misty has several frisbee-like things that I got out of the corn flakes box. They're made of nylon fabric stretched and sewed onto a wire ring. She loves them and always brings me one when I'm on the computer. I toss it for her and she brings it back. Well, evidently I tossed one that landed on the wood stove behind the tea kettle, so I didn't see it. That nylon melted and is stuck to the top of the wood stove and now every time I make a new fire, the smell is refreshed and sent throughout the house. I'm trying to remember to get the putty scraper and scrape it all off next time the stove is cold. I guess I'll have to write myself a note.




In other news, the McRib challenge is back.


----------



## Yvonne G

I like the McRib sandwich, but never heard of the challenge. What is it?


----------



## Myroli

Has anyone heard of a miniature leopard tortoise? I was just on gecko forum and someone said they had one and I was thinking "bs" but then I was like idk much about tortoise species other than sulcata


----------



## Yvonne G

It's more than likely a tortoise that was raised under the wrong conditions and is stunted. I have one of those. My male, that I hatched from an egg, and raised on rabbit pellets (in other words, dry) is about 10 years old and only 8 or 10" front to back and hasn't really grown in quite a long time. He has no trouble breeding the females, though. And I raise many babies each year. He's my only male.


----------



## jaizei

When you order one, they ask if you want another for $1.


----------



## jaizei

Wasn't whatshername with the pink leopards claiming to have mini-leopards?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> When you order one, they ask if you want another for $1.



...and I'll have to say "YES!!!"


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Wasn't whatshername with the pink leopards claiming to have mini-leopards?



Seems I remember that she was claiming that. I haven't heard about her in a long time.


----------



## Myroli

Okaye, I was just checking because it didn't sound right l, but I definitely do not know everything so I wanted to make sure


----------



## dmmj

the_newzie said:


> 1) Refurbishing an old, beat up, rusted Tonka Truck into a Batman themed Tonka Truck for my unborn child (because nothing says good parenting like large , heavy, metal toys with sharp edges), 2) An addition to Steve's indoor winter enclosure (nothing huge, just another 4'x4' section because I feel he needs more room to roam over the winter even though we're hoping this will be his final indoor winter), 3) Headboard for master bedroom (because my wife told me we needed one) and 4) Rebuilding a few old Schwinns I found on Craigslist (because I like old bicycles). Hoping this will keep me busy through initial cravings.


I grow up on tonka trucks


----------



## dmmj

I have no problems breeding the females either


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Finally found my wedding dress!  Woo! Avoiding posting pics just in case the fiancé goes snooping for some reason. 

Detail on it:


----------



## dmmj

looks pretty nice


----------



## dmmj

undergoing surgery in a couple of hours :-(


----------



## dmmj

November 17th national day is national baklava day it is also national get out of the dog house day as well as national go take a hike day. so if someone tells you to go take a hike say thanks I will


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> In other news, the McRib challenge is back.



Alright!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> undergoing surgery in a couple of hours :-(



WHAT?!! seriously and you are just now telling us? What for? Good luck! Keep us informed now that we are worrying about you.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Wasn't whatshername with the pink leopards claiming to have mini-leopards?



I think so


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Finally found my wedding dress!  Woo! Avoiding posting pics just in case the fiancé goes snooping for some reason.
> 
> Detail on it:
> View attachment 155891



Well that is one big worry and pressure off you now.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> November 17th national day is national baklava day it is also national get out of the dog house day as well as national go take a hike day. so if someone tells you to go take a hike say thanks I will



I get my baklava after the holidays, when it goes on clearance.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I have no problems breeding the females either



But his breeding produces young, not just...


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> ...and I'll have to say "YES!!!"



Me too! With extra pickles and onions please.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> WHAT?!! seriously and you are just now telling us? What for? Good luck! Keep us informed now that we are worrying about you.


I did not tell anyone precisely so no 1 would worry it's minor I'm just going for my permit access 4 my dialysis treatments Out patient in n out couple of hours


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> But his breeding produces young, not just...


I also can produce young if I choose to.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I did not tell anyone precisely so no 1 would worry it's minor I'm just going for my permit access 4 my dialysis treatments Out patient in n out couple of hours



David, it ìs our job and our right to worry. You are part of our family, the black sheep, but still part.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I also can produce young if I choose to.



Or atleast you think so


----------



## Jacqui

It is rainy and dark out, so I am delaying walking dogs and feeding cats.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> It is rainy and dark out, so I am delaying walking dogs and feeding cats.



Same here. Probably should have cleaned my truck yesterday instead of putting it off til today.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Same here. Probably should have cleaned my truck yesterday instead of putting it off til today.



So this weather is all your fault, huh?


----------



## Yvonne G

RosieRedfoot said:


> Finally found my wedding dress!  Woo! Avoiding posting pics just in case the fiancé goes snooping for some reason.
> 
> Detail on it:
> View attachment 155891



Very pretty! Can't wait to see YOU in it.



dmmj said:


> undergoing surgery in a couple of hours :-(



DAVID!!!!!! Why do you keep us in the dark like this? Well, I'm sending good vibes towards SoCal. I hope it turns out ok and you recuperate quickly.



Jacqui said:


> It is rainy and dark out, so I am delaying walking dogs and feeding cats.



It's a nice sunny day here...a bit cool, but at least sunny and not windy. The guy who bought my bird flight is coming to disassemble it and take it home today, so I'll be outside most of the morning.



jaizei said:


> Same here. Probably should have cleaned my truck yesterday instead of putting it off til today.



But now you get to put it off again! Lucky you. I don't have a good place to wash my truck. The driveway is decomposed granite and sand. WHEN I win the lottery, I'm going to have it cement.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Very pretty! Can't wait to see YOU in it.
> 
> 
> 
> DAVID!!!!!! Why do you keep us in the dark like this? Well, I'm sending good vibes towards SoCal. I hope it turns out ok and you recuperate quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a nice sunny day here...a bit cool, but at least sunny and not windy. The guy who bought my bird flight is coming to disassemble it and take it home today, so I'll be outside most of the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> But now you get to put it off again! Lucky you. I don't have a good place to wash my truck. The driveway is decomposed granite and sand. WHEN I win the lottery, I'm going to have it cement.



I've been slacking too much lately, so it's got to be done today so I can TCB the rest of the week.


----------



## AnimalLady

Hello all! How are you today?

ITS NOT RAINING HERE! YAYAYA! Sooo happy about that.. its been a freggin wash out for the past few days. I'M DONE WITH IT!


----------



## the_newzie

dmmj said:


> undergoing surgery in a couple of hours :-(


May the force be with you sir.


----------



## Jacqui

I am waiting for a buffet place to open for lunch. Going to have me some broasted chicken, yes I am. Had to come into my bank to put cash in, so I can make my car payment.


----------



## Jacqui

David, is you all done now?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> I also can produce young if I choose to.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I've been slacking too much lately, so it's got to be done today so I can TCB the rest of the week.



You get up every morning from your alarm clock's warning
Take the 8:15 into the city
There's a whistle up above and people pushin', people shovin'
And the girls, who try to look pretty
And if your train's on time, you can get to work by nine
And start your slaving job to get your pay
If you ever get annoyed, look at me, I'm self-employed
I love to work at nothing all day
And I'll be *takin' care of business* every day
Takin' care of business every way
I've been takin' care of business, it's all mine
Takin' care of business and working overtime, work out


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm waiting for the guy to come get his bird flight. In the meantime, I've taken down the lattice panels to make it more accessible. I've got tools, ladder, broom all in readiness. I hate waiting. I took a picture of it, but my camera's battery is low and is now sitting on the charger. He said he'd be here around 9. Well, I guess for the next 6 minutes it will be considered "around 9," but as soon as it switches to 10a, he's LATE!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Just got finished munching down two mcribs .


----------



## Yvonne G

After the flight is gone, I'll have to re-think the wall of lattice. With the flight there, the lattice was only nailed at the top to the existing roof structure. With the flight gone, the tortoises would be able to just push the lattice and escape, so I'll have to put a barrier across the bottom. It's about 12' or so with one one post at 4' or so and it's sitting on blacktop, so I won't be able to dig to place a post to nail to. I'll try to use the heavy duty digging bar to break through the blacktop, but I'm not all that strong. I'll work on it in my mind and see what I come up with.

***Yvonne sits there, chin resting on closed fist, elbow sitting on desk, rolling her other hands' fingers back and forth on the desk top saying, "Waiting, waiting, waiting!"***


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Just got finished munching down two mcribs .



Did you get one for a dollar?


----------



## Yvonne G

I haven't been in to town yet this week so I don't know if that special is going on here in my area. If so, I just might have to set aside my fear of the fast food preparer coughing on the food and stop at McDonald's.


----------



## Yvonne G

Where the heck is everyone? It's been 2 and a half hours since my last post and no one's been here since? Here's the aviary exposed:




Spencer is making sure it all goes to plan. The Manouria's shed is on the other side of the aviary, and that was what kept the tortoises inside their yard. The lattice was only attached to the roof on the top edge and swung free with it's weight keeping it in place. Here's what it looks like now:




I'm going to fence across from the shed to the post. I already have a string drawn and a post set, but it's after Misty's lunch and the turkey left-overs are calling me. So for the rest of the day the Manouria will have to stay locked up in the shed.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Did you get one for a dollar?


No I got the two meal deal . Two mcribs fries and a drink for 8.00 $.


----------



## mike taylor

I have to remove all my bedding out of my red foots enclosure . Ants moved in their warm shed . I hate ants . So I get to be attacked by fire ants today . It sucks I just put all new mulch in there a few weeks ago . Like fifteen bags of hard wood mulch mixed with cypress mulch .


----------



## AnimalLady

Yvonne~ You have an aviary?! Sooo coool.

Hey Mike, do you have to remove it, cant you mix that DEarth stuff in the mulch?


----------



## mike taylor

Don't have time for that . it's 54 °


----------



## AnimalLady

Gotcha, in that case, that really sucks... :\


----------



## Momof4

@Yvonne G you have been busy!! You're going to sleep good tonight!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I have to remove all my bedding out of my red foots enclosure . Ants moved in their warm shed . I hate ants . So I get to be attacked by fire ants today . It sucks I just put all new mulch in there a few weeks ago . Like fifteen bags of hard wood mulch mixed with cypress mulch .




That really sucks!!


----------



## dmmj

operation went fine back home all good


----------



## jaizei




----------



## mike taylor

I used some red neck ingenuity and fixed my ant problem. Sprayed the substrate with water . The ants piled up in a corner . I took my rose bud torch and burned them to death . I got about one million ant bites. The key to this trick is keep the torch moving and flip the substrate by hand . I only had to remove two bucket loads of substrate. Not bad ! I hate ants !


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> I used some red neck ingenuity and fixed my ant problem. Sprayed the substrate with water . The ants piled up in a corner . I took my rose bud torch and burned them to death . I got about one million ant bites. The key to this trick is keep the torch moving and flip the substrate by hand . I only had to remove two bucket loads of substrate. Not bad ! I hate ants !


Pictures or it never happened


----------



## the_newzie

mike taylor said:


> I used some red neck ingenuity and fixed my ant problem. Sprayed the substrate with water . The ants piled up in a corner . I took my rose bud torch and burned them to death . I got about one million ant bites. The key to this trick is keep the torch moving and flip the substrate by hand . I only had to remove two bucket loads of substrate. Not bad ! I hate ants !


Proving once again, the solution to all life's problems is a flame thrower!


----------



## Jacqui

Glad we have cold winters. No dealing with Mike's ants nor Yvonne's spiders.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> operation went fine back home all good



Glad to hear it.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Glad we have cold winters. No dealing with Mike's ants nor Yvonne's spiders.



Don't you worry; they're evolving a way to come see you.


----------



## jaizei

When I was a kid, they said the killer bees wouldn't make it past Mexico and then it was South Texas...


----------



## the_newzie

@Jacqui - Potentially stupid question: What is a "Lemon Drop Tortoise" and why do you want to raise one? I tried to google lemon drop tortoise and got no info.


----------



## mike taylor

AZtortMom said:


> Pictures or it never happened


Didn't think of taking any pictures . Was the last thing on my mind . But maybe tomorrow I'll post pictures of my ant bite pimples . GROSS !


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> @Yvonne G you have been busy!! You're going to sleep good tonight!



My body doesn't quite know what to make of it. Instead of a nice nap after lunch, I went back outside, built the little fence and took two wheelbarrow loads of cement stepping stones out back to the 'pile.'


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> operation went fine back home all good



Thanks for keeping us in the loop.


----------



## Yvonne G

the_newzie said:


> @Jacqui - Potentially stupid question: What is a "Lemon Drop Tortoise" and why do you want to raise one? I tried to google lemon drop tortoise and got no info.



***Yvonne turns away from the computer and chuckles***

A while back Will was making fun of all the designer names people were giving unorthodox-looking tortoises. About that time I was bragging about the yellowfoot eggs in my incubator almost ready to hatch. Will then gave them (the YF) the designer name - lemon drop tortoises. And because Jacqui was eager to have one, she changed the words under her username.


----------



## Jacqui

the_newzie said:


> @Jacqui - Potentially stupid question: What is a "Lemon Drop Tortoise" and why do you want to raise one? I tried to google lemon drop tortoise and got no info.



Lol it is kinda a joke. Yellowfoot tortoise are over looked by many. Will decided if they had cool names for their colors, they would be more popular. Thus he called them lemon drops.


----------



## Yvonne G

I hate it when my son-in-law comes over here to do a job for me and doesn't bring his own tools. Last time he was here he used my cordless drill and he always re-adjusts the settings. I'm a total babe in the woods about tools, and don't have the least idea how to put it back to where it was. It's way too strong for me at this setting and the torque has made my arm and wrist feel quite painful now. I'm even feeling it in my shoulder. Gripe, gripe, buzz, grumble.


----------



## Jacqui

*hands Yvonne a plate containing a variety of cheeses to go with her whine*


----------



## the_newzie

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne turns away from the computer and chuckles***
> 
> A while back Will was making fun of all the designer names people were giving unorthodox-looking tortoises. About that time I was bragging about the yellowfoot eggs in my incubator almost ready to hatch. Will then gave them (the YF) the designer name - lemon drop tortoises. And because Jacqui was eager to have one, she changed the words under her username.


Aaaaahhhh... I see (said the blind man).



Jacqui said:


> Lol it is kinda a joke. Yellowfoot tortoise are over looked by many. Will decided if they had cool names for their colors, they would be more popular. Thus he called them lemon drops.


LOL! Does that make my desert tort a brownish/green drop? Wait that doesn't sound good....


----------



## Yvonne G

m-m-m-m-m...Thank you , Jacqui, however, my wrist, arm and shoulder still ache!


----------



## mike taylor

I need to buy a yellow foot group . My sons girlfriends mom has a breeding pair . She told me next time she lays she'll call me to pickup the eggs . How often do yellows lay ? I know my Sally will lay almost every three months . My red will lay four eggs two times a year . They never do any good . As far as the reds go . I don't even try doing anything with the sulcata eggs . Besides the three little ones that hatched last year .


----------



## Yvonne G

I've gotten only one clutch per female per year. I don't know if that's the norm or not.


----------



## the_newzie

Yvonne G said:


> I hate it when my son-in-law comes over here to do a job for me and doesn't bring his own tools. Last time he was here he used my cordless drill and he always re-adjusts the settings. I'm a total babe in the woods about tools, and don't have the least idea how to put it back to where it was. It's way too strong for me at this setting and the torque has made my arm and wrist feel quite painful now. I'm even feeling it in my shoulder. Gripe, gripe, buzz, grumble.


Post a photo of the drill, I'll tell you how to change it (usually pretty simple, what could possibly go wrong?)


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, bother. 

*** Yvonne throws down her pencil and strains to pull her tired old body up out of the chair.***

I'll go get it. Be right back.


----------



## the_newzie

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, bother.
> 
> *** Yvonne throws down her pencil and strains to pull her tired old body up out of the chair.***
> 
> I'll go get it. Be right back.


At your leisure would've been fine, but now works too. LOL!


----------



## Sh3wulf

So my dryer stopped drying. It's heating up, but moisture doesn't appear to be leaving the machine. I pulled it out and pulled off the metal tube and stuck my hand into the back of the machine and down into the wall and can't find anything clogging it. Anyone know anything about these stupid things?


----------



## mike taylor

You should see numbers 1/ 2 on the top . 1 should be fast 2 should be slow with more torque . On the front right above where you put a drill bit there should be number 1_24 . There also should be a picture of a drill bit . If it's set on the drill bit it will not slip and try to rip your arm off . If you turn it to a number the clutch in the drill will slip before it rips your arm off .


----------



## Yvonne G

the_newzie said:


> Post a photo of the drill, I'll tell you how to change it (usually pretty simple, what could possibly go wrong?)




It's so strong at this setting that my wrist jerks back and forth trying to keep the drill from spinning my arm like the exorcist's girl's head:


----------



## Yvonne G

I guess I probably should have taken a picture of the top too, but I'm not going back out there again.

I'll look at the numbers and the picture of the drill bit tomorrow and give it try. Thanks.


----------



## the_newzie

Sh3wulf said:


> So my dryer stopped drying. It's heating up, but moisture doesn't appear to be leaving the machine. I pulled it out and pulled off the metal tube and stuck my hand into the back of the machine and down into the wall and can't find anything clogging it. Anyone know anything about these stupid things?


I'm no expert, but that sounds weird. If it's warming up, that means (or at least implies) that your motor and heating element are working as hot air is entering the machine, but if there's no build up in the air vent hose or the lint trap, then maybe it's your drum? Is the drum turning?


----------



## the_newzie

Yvonne G said:


> It's so strong at this setting that my wrist jerks back and forth trying to keep the drill from spinning my arm like the exorcist's girl's head:
> 
> View attachment 155972
> View attachment 155973


See the round circle with the numbers on it (1....5....10....15....20)? There should be a little arrow at the top of your drill that points at the number ring, make it point at a lower number by turning the ring and you should be fine. Whatever number the arrow is pointing at is your torque setting.


----------



## Yvonne G

the_newzie said:


> I'm no expert, but that sounds weird. If it's warming up, that means (or at least implies) that your motor and heating element are working as hot air is entering the machine, but if there's no build up in the air vent hose or the lint trap, then maybe it's your drum? Is the drum turning?



That was my thought too.

Gotta go do my evening chores. See you all a little later, or maybe tomorrow.


----------



## mike taylor

You see where the # 20 is ? Grab that and twist it up . If you look on top there should be a marker telling you if you are on drill or a number . Start with 15 and move down until you like it.


----------



## the_newzie

Yvonne G said:


> It's so strong at this setting that my wrist jerks back and forth trying to keep the drill from spinning my arm like the exorcist's girl's head:
> 
> View attachment 155972
> View attachment 155973


It looks like your at the highest setting (for use when drilling with a bit). Try turning it down to 10 or 15 and see if that's better on the wrist. Hope that helped!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne get you one of these! Best drill driver on breaking your arm off.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Im alive.


----------



## Myroli

Nick!! Where have you been? How are you?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Im alive.


Happy to have you back ! Now up date us we missed you !


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> I used some red neck ingenuity and fixed my ant problem. Sprayed the substrate with water . The ants piled up in a corner . I took my rose bud torch and burned them to death . I got about one million ant bites. The key to this trick is keep the torch moving and flip the substrate by hand . I only had to remove two bucket loads of substrate. Not bad ! I hate ants !



Fire ants are evil.


----------



## dmmj

November 18th is national memory screening day. at least I think it is I can't really remember


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Hey Nick!


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian, you doing ok?


----------



## Momof4

@dmmj glad you toughed out your procedure today!! Can you warn us next time! It's not like we don't know you are not well! Us girls like to be kept in the loop! 
I prayed for you today!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Gillian, you doing ok?


Hi Jacqui and many thanks your question. So far so good, how are you?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Gillian, you doing ok?


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Im alive.


Good morning hope you are well.


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> @dmmj glad you toughed out your procedure today!! Can you warn us next time! It's not like we don't know you are not well! Us girls like to be kept in the loop!
> I prayed for you today!


no worries I don't plan on going back into the hospital until I get my transplant and I will shout that from the rooftops


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> no worries I don't plan on going back into the hospital until I get my transplant and I will shout that from the rooftops



As well you should. Hope it will be soon.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good afternoon Jacqui.


----------



## Sh3wulf

the_newzie said:


> I'm no expert, but that sounds weird. If it's warming up, that means (or at least implies) that your motor and heating element are working as hot air is entering the machine, but if there's no build up in the air vent hose or the lint trap, then maybe it's your drum? Is the drum turning?


Thanks. Drum is spinning. Moisture just isn't leaving. I'm thinking a clog somewhere in the vent that I can't reach


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Jacqui and many thanks your question. So far so good, how are you?



Doing fine.


----------



## Jacqui

Took first set of dogs out and fed cats, was fine. Second set of dogs, it was sleeting. By the third set of dogs it was snowing. Boy am I glad I ran out of dogs.


----------



## mike taylor

How many dogs do you have ? Nick is alive that's good news . I guess ??? Ha-ha I miss the little smart *** .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> You see where the # 20 is ? Grab that and twist it up . If you look on top there should be a marker telling you if you are on drill or a number . Start with 15 and move down until you like it.



You guys are the greatest. Thank you so much for your help. I really didn't expect help, I was just moaning and groaning!



the_newzie said:


> It looks like your at the highest setting (for use when drilling with a bit). Try turning it down to 10 or 15 and see if that's better on the wrist. Hope that helped!



Yeah, my son-in-law the muscle man with no patience. Thanks. Like I said above, I really appreciate that you've tried to save this old lady's body from tools that want to kill me.


mike taylor said:


> Yvonne get you one of these! Best drill driver on breaking your arm off.
> 
> View attachment 155976



Hopefully, the one I have will last me quite a while. I actually thought of a Ryobi, however, the one I bought was on sale so I got it.



russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Im alive.



Maybe so, but you couldn't prove it by us. We never see you since you moved.



Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Hey, Jacqui! Hope you have good outdoor working weather today! (Nevermind. I just read that your property has been moved to the Arctic Circle.)

I'm boiling turkey bones today. The house smells so good! In a few minutes I'll be chopping up the food for the babies, then I'll be going outside to water, feed and clean up all the tortoises. After that I'll be getting back to cleaning up the mess left after the aviary was moved and taken away. I have a whole pile of cement stepping stones to wheelbarrow to the back. At least I was able to finish up the fence yesterday so the tortoises don't have to stay in jail today. To tell the truth, I'm happy to have a project. I've really gotten lazy these past few months with nothing to do. And at my age, the body loses it's muscle tone quickly if you don't use it often. Yesterday I had about 10 stepping stones in the wheelbarrow and was walking towards the back of the property. My hair ad fallen in my face and I really hate that, so I gave my head a quick toss to the side to make the hair get out of my face, and I tossed myself right on my a$$, dumping the wheelbarrow and making a good bruise! Quit laughing!


----------



## Jacqui

*snicker snicker*


----------



## Jacqui

*snicker snicker*


----------



## Jacqui

*snicker snicker*


----------



## Jacqui

Yes Yvonne, this time I meant all those snickering posts.


----------



## AZtortMom

*snicker*
Good morning everyone


----------



## the_newzie

All this snickering is making me crave nougat topped with caramel and peanuts, enrobed in milk chocolate for some reason...


----------



## AZtortMom

the_newzie said:


> All this snickering is making me crave nougat topped with caramel and peanuts, enrobed in milk chocolate for some reason...


I just had one a few minutes ago


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> *hands Yvonne a plate containing a variety of cheeses to go with her whine*


Yuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
Good call!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I'm boiling turkey bones today. !



Hey! I'm boiling chicken bones today! I must be copying you.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's time to strain it and add the noodles, carrots, celery and cooked turkey. Dinner in about 15 minutes!


----------



## dmmj

oh the humiliation they shaved me yesterday


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> It's time to strain it and add the noodles, carrots, celery and cooked turkey. Dinner in about 15 minutes!


I'm on my way!


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> oh the humiliation they shaved me yesterday


Oh the comments that could be made....


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Oh the comments that could be made....



Yep yep


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> oh the humiliation they shaved me yesterday



Neener, neener...just wait until it starts growing back in!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Neener, neener...just wait until it starts growing back in!



Sounds like some itchy business.


----------



## Jacqui

the_newzie said:


> All this snickering is making me crave nougat topped with caramel and peanuts, enrobed in milk chocolate for some reason...



Love them!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

the_newzie said:


> All this snickering is making me crave nougat topped with caramel and peanuts, enrobed in milk chocolate for some reason...


Someone is watching too much TV !


----------



## Momof4

My jeans are to tight today but I refuse to take them off!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> My jeans are to tight today but I refuse to take them off!



Why not?


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> oh the humiliation they shaved me yesterday



Can't be any worse than "oh, looks like we don't need to shave him."


----------



## AZtortMom

See Dave, we just love you here


----------



## dmmj

this is how I whip and yes indeed I do nae nae


----------



## dmmj

I've fallen so low


----------



## the_newzie

dmmj said:


> this is how I whip and yes indeed I do nae nae


----------



## dmmj

what? My mom says I'm cool


----------



## the_newzie

dmmj said:


> what? My mom says I'm cool


I think you're cool too, but an opportunity to use the Pickard facepalm cannot be passed up. Ever.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Ok I'll put out some bait and see if Ken comes out :

@cowboy Ken


----------



## mike taylor

What's up with him Kevin and Nick . Are the forum drop outs?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> What's up with him Kevin and Nick . Are the forum drop outs?


Im still here, i just creep around once in a while.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Im still here, i just creep around once in a while.


Hello.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

leigti said:


> Hello.


hey.


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Ok I'll put out some bait and see if Ken comes out :
> View attachment 156076
> @cowboy Ken



Maybe he is busy with the lady at the store that he has a hankering for.


----------



## Jacqui

My store has their fresh cut Christmas trees in stock. Going to smell nice going by them.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Why not?




Because it reminds me that I need to eat better and exercise more


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> I've fallen so low



No you haven't!! 
You are actually keeping up with the young kids and cool parents!!


----------



## dmmj

Thursday November 19th is national have a bad day day. it was intended to stick it to sales clerk who wish you a nice day or have a happy day you celebrate this day by saying back to them have a bad day. I don't know seems kind of mean spirited to me you could just punch the sales clerk


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning !


----------



## Momof4

Rise and shine!! 
My family is headed to MCRD (Marines) for family day with the recruits! My 18yr old nephew graduates tomorrow but we have family day first! 
I'm so excited my sister and her kids will be there too! 
Semper Fi!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Thursday November 19th is national have a bad day day. it was intended to stick it to sales clerk who wish you a nice day or have a happy day you celebrate this day by saying back to them have a bad day. I don't know seems kind of mean spirited to me you could just punch the sales clerk



Glad none of my customers heard about this.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay I am calling it a night. Feeling really tired, so I have about a two hour date with my bed. See ya all later.


----------



## the_newzie

Good morning to all!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning peeps


----------



## pdrobber

Hello! I went to the doctor for my annual today. I just had the urge to book a doctor's appt earlier this week. Turns out, my annual last year was on November 19th also. Weird, I knew it was around this time last year, but the same day, wow.


----------



## mike taylor

Good day good day


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Hello! I went to the doctor for my annual today. I just had the urge to book a doctor's appt earlier this week. Turns out, my annual last year was on November 19th also. Weird, I knew it was around this time last year, but the same day, wow.



So is you alive?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne musta been busy today.


----------



## pdrobber

Jacqui said:


> So is you alive?


So far, so good. blood pressure is down from last year and good where it should be. Weight is down too (about 15 lbs), so proud of that, with my sister's wedding next week. Waiting on blood results.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> So far, so good. blood pressure is down from last year and good where it should be. Weight is down too (about 15 lbs), so proud of that, with my sister's wedding next week. Waiting on blood results.



That is great!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne will be back later I'm sure .


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! what a job. When I built the plastic lattice walls around the Manouria shed area and in front of the aviary, naturally, I only had to handle the 4x8 foot sections of lattice individually, and all the associated boards singly. But putting it back up, the lattice sections were already built in 8x8 foot sections with lumber included. It was just a bit too heavy for my strength capabilities, but it's back up...just not exactly perfect. But like the farmer said to Babe, the pig, "That'll do!"




Now I have a nice cement floored area out of the way of normal foot traffic to store some of the don't-want-to-toss or not-frequently-used items that were taking up space in the garage:




And just over the fence into the Manouria section of the "Gazebo":




Now the tortoises have a nice, sanitized cement feeding area (but look at that pile of cement I have to wheelbarrow over to behind the house)

(I typed this all up, added the pictures, then forgot to hit "Post Reply". I was going through all the 'chat' I hadn't read and wondering where my post was. Thank goodness with this new format the program saved your typing for you! I didn't have to do it all over again. So now I'll hit "post reply" then I'll go back and read everything you've all posted since this a.m. and comment accordingly!!  )


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> Thursday November 19th is national have a bad day day. it was intended to stick it to sales clerk who wish you a nice day or have a happy day you celebrate this day by saying back to them have a bad day. I don't know seems kind of mean spirited to me you could just punch the sales clerk



I really don't like people telling me what to do - to have a nice day or whatever. I just ignore them when they say that. I imagine I'd feel about the same about a bad day wisher.



mike taylor said:


> Good morning !



Hey, Mike! I had a chance to use my drill on my re-build, and at first I couldn't get the dial to point to the 'screw', but eventually, with a little force, I was able to get it where it belongs. Works fine now. I thank you and @the_newzie (did we ever learn your name?) for helping me. 



Jacqui said:


> Okay I am calling it a night. Feeling really tired, so I have about a two hour date with my bed. See ya all later.



This one had me pretty confused at first. I know you're back there in the cornfield and a couple hours ahead of me here under my bridge, but I was reading the post at about 7a and I really didn't think it was night time there. But I figured it out. Whew!



pdrobber said:


> Hello! I went to the doctor for my annual today. I just had the urge to book a doctor's appt earlier this week. Turns out, my annual last year was on November 19th also. Weird, I knew it was around this time last year, but the same day, wow.



It's always nice to get that out of the way for another year.



Jacqui said:


> Yvonne musta been busy today.



Yeah, busy but stupid (forgot to hit "post reply").



mike taylor said:


> Yvonne will be back later I'm sure .



And TA DAH!!! Here she is!!!


----------



## dmmj

Jared Fogle was sentenced to 12 years today looks like he'll be getting unwanted footlongs in prison .


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> Jared Fogle was sentenced to 12 years today looks like he'll be getting unwanted footlongs in prison .



When I first heard about his situation, it made me very sad.


----------



## dmmj

scum like him should never be free again


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> scum like him should never be free again



I just feel sad. I wish there were something that could be done that would fix problems like what he had.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I just feel sad. I wish there were something that could be done that would fix problems like what he had.


sadly nothing can be done it's their brain wiring can not be fixed you have to lock him up or they will reoffend


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, I know...it's a compulsion that can't be overlooked. But I'm sure he didn't want to be that way, no one would. There are those who make a business out of it and are truly bad guys, but I don't think Jared is a bad guy. He simply couldn't help himself. But what do I know...I didn't even follow the story on the news or in the paper. Maybe he is a bad guy. I still feel sad about it.


----------



## dmmj

I can't honestly say if you good or bad but what he did was wrong and he should know it


----------



## dmmj

and the money he made from Subway allowed him to travel over world fulfilling his perversion


----------



## dmmj

sorry this type of thing makes me sick and angry at the same time


----------



## Yvonne G

Understandably so.


----------



## the_newzie

Yvonne G said:


> I thank you and @the_newzie (did we ever learn your name?) for helping me.


Glad to be of service! Actually most people I know just call me Newzie, a nickname I picked up in middle school that hasn't gone away even though I'm in my 30s now (well, to be honest, MOST people call me a wide variety of 4 letter words, but that's not important ) . But yeah, my proper, grown up, real name is Alex. Nice to cyber-meet you all.


----------



## the_newzie

Jared got less than he deserves. 15 years in prison is a drop in the bucket compared to the time it will take to heal the souls of his victims.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

the_newzie said:


> Jared got less than he deserves. 15 years in prison is a drop in the bucket compared to the time it will take to heal the souls of his victims.


He may get what he earned in prison !


----------



## dmmj

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> He may get what he earned in prison !


he will get all the foot longs he could ever want to get in prison


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> I really don't like people telling me what to do - to have a nice day or whatever. I just ignore them when they say that. I imagine I'd feel about the same about a bad day wisher.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Mike! I had a chance to use my drill on my re-build, and at first I couldn't get the dial to point to the 'screw', but eventually, with a little force, I was able to get it where it belongs. Works fine now. I thank you and @the_newzie (did we ever learn your name?) for helping me.
> 
> 
> 
> This one had me pretty confused at first. I know you're back there in the cornfield and a couple hours ahead of me here under my bridge, but I was reading the post at about 7a and I really didn't think it was night time there. But I figured it out. Whew!
> 
> 
> 
> It's always nice to get that out of the way for another year.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, busy but stupid (forgot to hit "post reply").
> 
> 
> 
> And TA DAH!!! Here she is!!!


No problem Yvonne glad I could help you for a change .


----------



## mike taylor

That's the last thing you want to go to prison for . They will kill him slow . That's if they don't put him in isolation . I'm sorry but if he or anyone else messes around one of my kids like that prison will be the last place he would worry about .


----------



## mike taylor

Hey where's everybody ? ( looking under rocks)


----------



## dmmj

I just read my Chinese zodiac sign tiger by the way. it said a horse or dog will bring me happiness I'm not quite sure how to take that


----------



## dmmj

November 20th is National absurdity day. now how to celebrate you could shave a monkey,or eat 100 ding dongs, wear your underwear outside your pants,or eat a banana split made of gravy. the field is wide open folks


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Still dark outside, so catching up in here before morning chores.


----------



## mike taylor

It's FRIDAY!


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> It's FRIDAY!



Yes, the weekend you have longed for is almost here.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


>



Good afternoon Gillian. How are you and O today?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good afternoon Gillian. How are you and O today?


We're fine thanks Jacqui, and hope you are as well.

Oli  is fine though he looks somewhat "bored."  See, the weather is getting colder and colder every day, therefore I cannot take him out for a "walk."


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> We're fine thanks Jacqui, and hope you are as well.
> 
> Oli  is fine though he looks somewhat "bored."  See, the weather is getting colder and colder every day, therefore I cannot take him out for a "walk."




Have you been able to grow any plants for him?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Have you been able to grow any plants for him?


I'm afraid not yet.  The thing is that I live in an extremely small flat, *AND* I'm having a new enclosure made for him. Once the enclosure is ready, I'll see if I can grow some plants there.


----------



## smarch

Good morning everyone! I've missed you all lately. I started my second job and have been pretty busy. How's everyone been?


----------



## Jacqui

I was a good girl and ate my daily recommended amounts of veggies already this morning. I had corn and pumpkins.  Of course, do you think it counts if it is candy corn and pumpkins?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Good morning everyone! I've missed you all lately. I started my second job and have been pretty busy. How's everyone been?



Do we know you?


----------



## smarch




----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Good morning everyone! I've missed you all lately. I started my second job and have been pretty busy. How's everyone been?



A second job? Wow that must keep you busy. Glad you stopped by and let us know you are ok.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> View attachment 156215



Love it!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Do we know you?


Maybe this can jog your memory


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Maybe this can jog your memory
> View attachment 156216



Oh yeah, mudwoman! So what is the second job? Health doing good?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Oh yeah, mudwoman! So what is the second job? Health doing good?


Planet fitness staff. I guess you could say my new jobs keeping me healthy


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Good morning everyone! I've missed you all lately. I started my second job and have been pretty busy. How's everyone been?




We've missed you too, Sarah, but working is always good!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Sometimes I get a little irritated with this Forum's format. I really like the fact that it saves your drafts if you forget to hit the "post reply" button, but then sometimes it doesn't too, and that's irritating. I had two pages of unread posts in this thread, and was answering the posts in turn as I read them. I had about 4 or 5 accumulated in the "Post Reply" box...but then I had to change pages and go to read the final page and I lost all my previous answers. Rather than go back and start again, I'll just say "Howdy" to you all, and I hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Good morning everyone! I've missed you all lately. I started my second job and have been pretty busy. How's everyone been?


Good evening! Long time no hear. You must be busy with your new job.Good luck!


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Planet fitness staff. I guess you could say my new jobs keeping me healthy
> View attachment 156217


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> We've missed you too, Sarah, but working is always good!!


Working is very good! I'm up to my ears in credit debt and have student loans coming this month (which I'll be postponing until I get a grip on the credit cards). I worked only 16 hours for almost 4 months and that caught up with me in bills.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Do we know you?


Oh sure we do!


----------



## smarch

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening! Long time no hear. You must be busy with your new job.Good luck!


Dealing with the public is... Always interesting. Not a fan of customer service but love the gym


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> View attachment 156215


An adorable tort!  What species is it?


----------



## smarch

Gillian Moore said:


> An adorable tort!  What species is it?


He's a Russian Tort. And very true to character.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> I was a good girl and ate my daily recommended amounts of veggies already this morning. I had corn and pumpkins.  Of course, do you think it counts if it is candy corn and pumpkins?


Good girl? Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. sorry couldn't help myself


----------



## the_newzie

smarch said:


> View attachment 156215


That's insanely adorable.


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> He's a Russian Tort. And very true to character.


Are Russian torts the easiest to deal with? I *LOVE* Oli, so please don't misunderstand me here, but personally I don't think that torts in general are easy to handle.


----------



## smarch

Gillian Moore said:


> Are Russian torts the easiest to deal with? I *LOVE* Oli, so please don't misunderstand me here, but personally I don't think that torts in general are easy to handle.


I mean that depends on what you mean by deal with. Nank is quite a handful. Russians are known to be quite the escape artists (look at my little profile picture for example). He has a great personality, but can be quite the handful sometimes... But I mean he's no sulcata so it's not like I have to worry about not being able to pick him up and move him when he's a twerp (aka a tortoise doing tortoise things lol)


----------



## Gillian M

Ladies, gentlemen and.......*TORTS*!


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> I mean that depends on what you mean by deal with. Nank is quite a handful. Russians are known to be quite the escape artists (look at my little profile picture for example). He has a great personality, but can be quite the handful sometimes... But I mean he's no sulcata so it's not like I have to worry about not being able to pick him up and move him when he's a twerp (aka a tortoise doing tortoise things lol)


Thanks very much the info.


----------



## Yvonne G

I hardly ever get headaches, but today I have a doozy. I think I'm going to feed Misty, take a couple aspirin and take a nap.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Planet fitness staff. I guess you could say my new jobs keeping me healthy
> View attachment 156217


 
A fitting job for you. Do you like it?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Good girl? Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. sorry couldn't help myself



See you don't know me very well.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I hardly ever get headaches, but today I have a doozy. I think I'm going to feed Misty, take a couple aspirin and take a nap.



 From allergies?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> From allergies?



Probably a bit of that, but I figured out I had my hair band on too tight. Once I removed it the headache went too. Good thing too because the bird is so noisy there's no nap for me today.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> A fitting job for you. Do you like it?


Yeah, it's a pretty fun job, my managers pretty "chill" I mean he expects you to behave and work and all but he jokes around and stuff. Just dealing with the public is ... Miserable ...sometimes, people are rude and get mad over small fixable things and take it out on reps like I am... It's yet to happen to me here but I know it will and has in the past.


----------



## Jacqui

I had hand tossed meat lovers Pizza Hut pizza for lunch/supper. So good!


----------



## the_newzie

Jacqui said:


> I had hand tossed meat lovers Pizza Hut pizza for lunch/supper. So good!


I had a beef flavor cup of noodles for lunch because I haven't been able to break away from my desk at all today  (yet I find time to post on here...)


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> November 20th is National absurdity day. now how to celebrate you could shave a monkey,or eat 100 ding dongs, wear your underwear outside your pants,or eat a banana split made of gravy. the field is wide open folks



100 ding dongs, you're dreaming big.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Maybe this can jog your memory
> View attachment 156216



Any upcoming races?


----------



## Jacqui

the_newzie said:


> I had a beef flavor cup of noodles for lunch because I haven't been able to break away from my desk at all today  (yet I find time to post on here...)



Interesting how that happens huh.


----------



## Jacqui

Brrrr chilly. Going to be 24 out there tonightn


----------



## Jacqui

Was a nice night. Saw a bald eagle fly over and a large flick of geese flying south. Won't mention the 'possum on the front porch....


----------



## dmmj

my name is buck and I like to........ Nevermind


----------



## jaizei

Oh, Tortoise Forum, you know me so well.


----------



## Jacqui

Jaizei I thought you were not doing fast food for awhile?


----------



## dmmj

only a dollar? I'm so  there


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Jaizei I thought you were not doing fast food for awhile?



About that, see the Forum even had something to say about it on the very next page


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Jaizei I thought you were not doing fast food for awhile?



I realized that if I stopped all at once my body might go into shock.


----------



## jaizei

Or that Little Miss Wendy's might miss me. To think that I brighten someone's day, how cruel it'd be to take that away.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Jaizei I thought you were not doing fast food for awhile?



But really I'm at like maybe 25%. Will probably stop completely after Thanksgiving through the end of the year.


----------



## dmmj

I heard it's dangerous to stop all at once.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I realized that if I stopped all at once my body might go into shock.



Mine would. I have become addicted to Taco John's breakfast burritos on my way home from work.


----------



## Jacqui

Just realized I have two goldfish outside in turtle pools. Wondering if I should try to go out there and fish them out in the dark. Going to be in the mid 20s tonight.


----------



## dmmj

I am filing an official protest the mcribs in my area R regular priced


----------



## mike taylor

I've had about six mcribs in the last week . I think that is enough for me .


----------



## mike taylor

Going to Vicky's house in the morning its about a three hour drive to help build a Aldabra shed . She has so big Aldabra Tortoises I'll take as many pictures as I can and get her last name .


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I am filing an official protest the mcribs in my area R regular priced



But the second one is $1, right?


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> But the second one is $1, right?


sadly no regular priced


----------



## pdrobber

Yay! Soooo relieved. Got all my results back from the dr's office and all normal!

Having some of these now, @Yvonne G .


----------



## mike taylor

Normal is a good thing ??? Abnormal is a cool thing . At least that's what to kids say these days .


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Any upcoming races?


The next I have planned isn't until January 31st, it's an obstacle race, but due to winter in MA it's not one with mud.


----------



## pdrobber

mike taylor said:


> Normal is a good thing ??? Abnormal is a cool thing . At least that's what to kids say these days .


 When it comes to liver, kidney, & thyroid function, I think normal is great! lol


----------



## smarch

Hoooooooly crap guys!!! I mentioned the new job... But I never mentioned the best news I've gotten!! 

As I'm sure many of you who've been around long enough to know me and my muddy ways know, Spartan Race is my life, and in late June I volunteered to help build the course and fell in love... With build (though I did meet a guy I fancied). Well after that I volunteered 2 spectate entire weeks around other races with the goal of making my face known so I could get hired. My last race they had a table for people to talk about careers. Well I finally applied for the position I want and got contacted back!!! The guy said he'd call me back after he talked to the 2 men I told him if volunteered most with (to tell as reference to my abilities and passion). So I'm still awaiting news, there was a pretty big race last weekend in South Carolina so my references were a bit busy.


----------



## mike taylor

I guess you're right ??? If you're going to get all serious on me .


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning guys just dropping by quickly


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> But really I'm at like maybe 25%. Will probably stop completely after Thanksgiving through the end of the year.


I've fasted. I usually do ok but I get headaches that get better after my body starts running on fat (it takes about 1 day for that to happen to me). Also, you'll be feeling extremely cold. At least I felt that way the last time I fasted...


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Hoooooooly crap guys!!! I mentioned the new job... But I never mentioned the best news I've gotten!!
> 
> As I'm sure many of you who've been around long enough to know me and my muddy ways know, Spartan Race is my life, and in late June I volunteered to help build the course and fell in love... With build (though I did meet a guy I fancied). Well after that I volunteered 2 spectate entire weeks around other races with the goal of making my face known so I could get hired. My last race they had a table for people to talk about careers. Well I finally applied for the position I want and got contacted back!!! The guy said he'd call me back after he talked to the 2 men I told him if volunteered most with (to tell as reference to my abilities and passion). So I'm still awaiting news, there was a pretty big race last weekend in South Carolina so my references were a bit busy.


Oh I'm so glad you're going to be getting you're dream job! Congrats !


----------



## Abdulla6169

dmmj said:


> I heard it's dangerous to stop all at once.


I think it's dangerous. Usually when I go on fasts, I drop my calorie intake to 1,000 for two days, then I drop 300 calories everyday after that till the day(s) of the fast.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Was a nice night. Saw a bald eagle fly over and a large flick of geese flying south. Won't mention the 'possum on the front porch....


lol. I see eagles here sometimes too. They're magnificent creatures


----------



## dmmj

why do they call it a McRib if there's no ribs?


----------



## mike taylor

I don't question the goodness of the mcrib I just partake in the yumminess!


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening TFO. Good to be home.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Oh I'm so glad you're going to be getting you're dream job! Congrats !


Thanks! It's only a possibility I'll get it though. Everyone seems to think I have it in the bag, but I guess because I want it so bad I still haven't comprehended it's actually possible. But I guess that means worst case I won't be too crushed if I don't. Only problem is it's VERY travel based. I'd really have to work something out to keep Nank in my life.


----------



## Jacqui

Just stopped by to say "Good morning!"


----------



## Momof4

Just checking in to say hi!! 
Busy day! My nephew graduated from boot camp and is officially a marine!! Wonderful ceremony today!!
Then pick up our dirt bikes for our trip and headed to the kids Taekwondo belt ceremony! 
I had 3 glasses of wine and now retiring to bed!


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> Just checking in to say hi!!
> Busy day! My nephew graduated from boot camp and is officially a marine!! Wonderful ceremony today!!
> Then pick up our dirt bikes for our trip and headed to the kids Taekwondo belt ceremony!
> I had 3 glasses of wine and now retiring to bed!


OOOH RAH
Semper Fidelis


----------



## dmmj

November 21st is National Adoption Day. so everyone & I mean everyone go out and adopt a kid or two today or failing that tell your  current kids they are adopted and watch the fun ensue


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Just checking in to say hi!!
> Busy day! My nephew graduated from boot camp and is officially a marine!! Wonderful ceremony today!!
> Then pick up our dirt bikes for our trip and headed to the kids Taekwondo belt ceremony!
> I had 3 glasses of wine and now retiring to bed!


Congrats to our nephew!


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## dmmj

I remember the advice my dad gave me on my wedding night. he said son if you ever go back in time don't touch anything because the results in the future could be disastrous, I have followed that advice to the letter.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


>



Morning Gillian, though it is a bit late for your morning.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Morning Gillian, though it is a bit late for your morning.


Hi, Jacqui hope all is well back there. 

What time is it? Here it is 11.20am.


----------



## dmmj

my life is now complete, I have finally figured out what a Sigalert is.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> sadly no regular priced



Well, at least they have them at all. I read that only half of McD's are participating in the McRib.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> my life is now complete, I have finally figured out what a Sigalert is.



Well, don't just leave us in the dark.


----------



## Yvonne G

Abdul
laAli said:


> Morning guys just dropping by quickly



Hey, long time no see!



bouaboua said:


> Good evening TFO. Good to be home.



Home? Yea!!!



Jacqui said:


> Just stopped by to say "Good morning!"



What, are you on middle east time?



Momof4 said:


> Just checking in to say hi!!
> Busy day! My nephew graduated from boot camp and is officially a marine!! Wonderful ceremony today!!
> Then pick up our dirt bikes for our trip and headed to the kids Taekwondo belt ceremony!
> I had 3 glasses of wine and now retiring to bed!




I guess I missed a few posts. Where are you and your dirt bike going?



jaizei said:


> Well, don't just leave us in the dark.



Knowing David, it's probably someone who doesn't know how to spell warning about cigarettes.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, Jacqui hope all is well back there.
> 
> What time is it? Here it is 11.20am.



I think it was about 2am


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I think it was about 2am


Wow! Here, it's now almost 4.30pm.


----------



## Jacqui

*waves at Yvonne*


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *waves at Yvonne*



Hey, kiddo. Did you have a hard time getting to sleep last night?

I guess it's turning cold for sure, huh? No more outdoor living for you.

I'm still cleaning up outside. But for the past two nights I haven't had to turn on the heater in the greenhouse. It's been rather mild here.

It's 6:30a and the sun hasn't started to peek out over the yard arm yet, but it is getting a bit lighter out there. I'm all finished perusing the Forum, and ready to start my day. Talk to you later.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, long time no see!


Yeah I've been a bit busy but I'm making it a priority to be on the forums more


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Yeah I've been a bit busy but I'm making it a priority to be on the forums more


Hi and a warm welcome back! Hope you are well.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi and a warm welcome back! Hope you are well.


Yeah I'm doing well. It's my 3rd day on my fast and I think I've past through the wall (no more headaches). So now my body is running on a bit of proteins (from muscle mass) and my reserve fat.  Don't worry, I'm stopping if my weight hits a 110 pounds (50 kgs). I'm small framed and a little short so that's in my normal range.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Yeah I've been a bit busy but I'm making it a priority to be on the forums more


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Yeah I've been a bit busy but I'm making it a priority to be on the forums more



Good because we have missed you.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> Good because we have missed you.


Awwww I've missed you guys a ton. You add a ton of positivity to my crazy life.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Awwww I've missed you guys a ton. You add a ton of positivity to my crazy life.



That is a sweet thing to say.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm on the way to Vicky's THREE hours away . About 3/4 of the way there now stopped for a smoke . My truck is a no smoking area .


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui here's a Texas corn field .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Jacqui here's a Texas corn field .
> 
> View attachment 156333



You need some water there, podner. Here's where Jacqui lives in her Nebraska cornfield:









(Sh-h-h-h.. don't wake her up



)


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Yvonne! ! !

Irene say "HI".


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Yeah I'm doing well. It's my 3rd day on my fast and I think I've past through the wall (no more headaches). So now my body is running on a bit of proteins (from muscle mass) and my reserve fat.  Don't worry, I'm stopping if my weight hits a 110 pounds (50 kgs). I'm small framed and a little short so that's in my normal range.


I've been counting everything, and I can only fast for 4 more days before I reach 110 pounds. I'm losing ~+0.5 pounds a day now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Yvonne! ! !
> 
> Irene say "HI".


Hey Steven. How are you??


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> You need some water there, podner. Here's where Jacqui lives in her Nebraska cornfield:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sh-h-h-h.. don't wake her up
> 
> 
> 
> )


Oh! It's really pretty


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> I've been counting everything, and I can only fast for 4 more days before I reach 110 pounds. I'm losing ~+0.5 pounds a day now.



Why the fasting? Are you drinking lots of water?


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> Why the fasting? Are you drinking lots of water?


Yeah, tons of water, and some coconut water to keep my electrolytes balanced. I do it because I'm starting a new phase in my life and I want to start with a clear mind. I've done it before, so I'll be okay.
Edit: to be more specific I've had a bit of physical and emotional baggage a few months ago and fasting usually helps me. I don't do it a lot tho, once or twice a year at most.


----------



## dmmj

for those of you who are curious I am a man . Wait what I meant was a sig alert is an unplanned lane closure to traffic for 30 minutes or more. now you know and knowing is half the battle, GI Joe


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Jacqui here's a Texas corn field .
> 
> View attachment 156333



Most of ours look like That now too.


----------



## Gillian M

Everyone. Notice, Jacqui that this time I didn't say "Good morning/afternoon/evening/night."


----------



## dmmj

I am thinking of going down and changing my name to susie cream cheese. Mmmmmmmm cream cheese


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Steven. How are you??


Hello my Friend. I'm well. Thank you for asking and how are things going on with you??


----------



## bouaboua

Look what I found in my neighborhood Starbucks:


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Hello my Friend. I'm well. Thank you for asking and how are things going on with you??


Everything is going perfectly. I went shopping on Thursday so I'm in a good mood.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Good night everyone!


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Good night everyone!


Good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## bouaboua

Good night!


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Good night!


Hi Steven, hope you're well.


----------



## bouaboua

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Steven, hope you're well.



I'm well. all my torts are well also. Hahahahaha~~Ggood to be home and relaxing for couple weeks.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> I'm well. all my torts are well also. Hahahahaha~~Ggood to be home and relaxing for couple weeks.


Glad to hear that you and your torts are well.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Everyone. Notice, Jacqui that this time I didn't say "Good morning/afternoon/evening/night."



lol it reminds me of one of mine.


----------



## Jacqui

Are you going to use your new cup Steven?


----------



## Jacqui

Wonder how Mike and the boys are doing on their project.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Are you going to use your new cup Steven?


It is for my wife. But she said it is too pretty to use. She will put it away for now. 

I may just get a few more and take them to China as a new year gift for some of my Torts friend there. I think they would like it.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> It is for my wife. But she said it is too pretty to use. She will put it away for now.
> 
> I may just get a few more and take them to China as a new year gift for some of my Torts friend there. I think they would like it.



Sounds like a great plan.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like a great plan.


Is Jeff will be home for the Thanksgiving?


----------



## dmmj

bouaboua said:


> Look what I found in my neighborhood Starbucks:
> 
> View attachment 156341
> View attachment 156342


looks like a kid did it. I could have done a better job


----------



## dmmj

bouaboua said:


> It is for my wife. But she said it is too pretty to use. She will put it away for now.
> 
> I may just get a few more and take them to China as a new year gift for some of my Torts friend there. I think they would like it.


I thought I had read somewhere that Chinese people like to receive mugs as gift to drink their tea in. But I can't recall


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> I thought I had read somewhere that Chinese people like to receive mugs as gift to drink their tea in. But I can't recall


Yes, for tea or coffee or just a water cup. I know also as a collective items.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Is Jeff will be home for the Thanksgiving?



No


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> No


That's no good.  Sorry!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Yvonne! ! !
> 
> Irene say "HI".




Aw...I missed this. So sorry. Please tell Irene I said "Hi" back to her and I hope she's doing well.



dmmj said:


> I am thinking of going down and changing my name to susie cream cheese. Mmmmmmmm cream cheese



No, she's female. You would have to be "Joe the Plumber."



bouaboua said:


> Look what I found in my neighborhood Starbucks:
> 
> View attachment 156341
> View attachment 156342



I really like that. Besides the picture, it looks like it holds more than 8oz. I can't seem to find cups bigger than 8oz.



bouaboua said:


> I'm well. all my torts are well also. Hahahahaha~~Ggood to be home and relaxing for couple weeks.



Only two weeks?


----------



## mike taylor

Got the shed built . Here are some pictures of me and her Aldabra Tortoises . Boy they love mud there's mud everywhere and poop . Them guys can give a cow a run for their money.


----------



## Jacqui

Is that you in the pictures Mike? How long has she had them?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone



Howdy Ms Noel


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Is that you in the pictures Mike? How long has she had them?


Yes that is me . She has had them for 25 years . She was living in Hawaii and moved here . Very nice people kind of Tortoise crazy .


----------



## Jacqui

Tonight when I was walking the dogs, I noticed that the moon had this huge ring around it. I don't recall ever seeing it like that. It wasn't right next to the moon, but rather the ring was a ways back from the moon.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yes that is me . She has had them for 25 years . She was living in Hawaii and moved here . Very nice people kind of Tortoise crazy .



Any other tortoises? Are they a pair?


----------



## mike taylor

There are two females and a male . She has 15 box turtles 5 red foots 1 yellow footed 3 Aldabra Tortoises and 1 husband named Larry .


----------



## Jacqui

Any hatchlings yet?


----------



## mike taylor

She has eggs in the cooker . They laid in October.


----------



## Jacqui

...almost time to turn off phone and go in to work....


----------



## mike taylor

You work nights ?


----------



## dmmj

November 21st is national stuffing day? I'm out (drops mic)


----------



## jaizei

Colder, more precipitation; I read this as get ready for snow.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> November 21st is national stuffing day? I'm out (drops mic)



It's like stretching before exercise; if you don't pre-game before Thanksgiving, you're liable to hurt yourself. 

Here's how I'm practicing. 





Start with crackers, move onto appetizers next.


----------



## Jacqui

*chuckling at jaizei*


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Got the shed built . Here are some pictures of me and her Aldabra Tortoises . Boy they love mud there's mud everywhere and poop . Them guys can give a cow a run for their money.
> 
> View attachment 156381
> View attachment 156382
> View attachment 156383
> View attachment 156384
> View attachment 156385




Yes, you have to clean up after them daily, and sometimes more than once a day. I've noticed that mine poop first thing upon coming out of their shed in the a.m., so I get it picked up right away. If you don't allow them a chance to walk through the poop, the building stays a lot cleaner. Also, mine have a mud wallow out in the pasture, and that keeps the mud away from the shed too.

Her tortoises are beautiful. Did she get them as babies?


Jacqui said:


> ...almost time to turn off phone and go in to work....



I knew you had gotten yourself a part time job, but I don't think I remember reading that it was at night. That's going to be rough when the weather turns snowy and icy. Drive safely. We need you here.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, you have to clean up after them daily, and sometimes more than once a day. I've noticed that mine poop first thing upon coming out of their shed in the a.m., so I get it picked up right away. If you don't allow them a chance to walk through the poop, the building stays a lot cleaner. Also, mine have a mud wallow out in the pasture, and that keeps the mud away from the shed too.
> 
> Her tortoises are beautiful. Did she get them as babies?
> 
> 
> I knew you had gotten yourself a part time job, but I don't think I remember reading that it was at night. That's going to be rough when the weather turns snowy and icy. Drive safely. We need you here.


She said she got them as hatchlings . When she was in Hawaii .


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hiiii guys


----------



## Jacqui

On my two nights, I work 10:30 pm to 7 am


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Hiiii guys



Hi!


----------



## Abdulla6169

How's everyone?


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> It's like stretching before exercise; if you don't pre-game before Thanksgiving, you're liable to hurt yourself.
> 
> Here's how I'm practicing.
> 
> View attachment 156432
> 
> 
> 
> Start with crackers, move onto appetizers next.


Well in my years of going to a gym I've got to say I've seen people using treadmills in weird ways, but this by far tops the cake...err cracker


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> How's everyone?


Hi!! I'm pretty good, it's my last day of relaxing before working 4 days straight at the gym so I'm trying to get the most out of it. How are you?


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Hi!! I'm pretty good, it's my last day of relaxing before working 4 days straight at the gym so I'm trying to get the most out of it. How are you?



You work Thanksgiving?


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Hi!! I'm pretty good, it's my last day of relaxing before working 4 days straight at the gym so I'm trying to get the most out of it. How are you?


I'm feeling fine. I've decided I'm stopping my fast tomorrow because I think I'm losing too much weight. I've lost more than 2 pounds since Thursday.


----------



## smarch

I finally swapped out the horrid giant mulch I thought would be good for Nank and put in the pet store mulch if previously used (I swear it's impossible to find cypress mulch up here... Especially in the winter) I think he's happy with the change. This was before he jumped into the corner into a plant


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> You work Thanksgiving?


Yup, unfortunately. The gyms open till noon, so I'll be working 6-12. But at least I do get home in time for turkey... But I'll miss the parade, I'm gonna have to tape it and watch it after


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Yup, unfortunately. The gyms open till noon, so I'll be working 6-12. But at least I do get home in time for turkey... But I'll miss the parade, I'm gonna have to tape it and watch it after


Hope you have fun when your out on Thanks giving! It sounds really fun, although it's sad you have to work for 6 hours.


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm feeling fine. I've decided I'm stopping my fast tomorrow because I think I'm losing too much weight. I've lost more than 2 pounds since Thursday.


Oh goodness! I've experienced that kind of weight loss before (wasn't entirely accidental) but I know how horrible that feels! Tired and achey all the time, at least for me.


----------



## smarch

Awe.


----------



## dmmj

@smarch. is your name a Simpsons reference? lousy smarch weather


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Oh goodness! I've experienced that kind of weight loss before (wasn't entirely accidental) but I know how horrible that feels! Tired and achey all the time, at least for me.


Oh I feel fine, after skipping on food for 3 days you don't feel hungry since the body converts its energy to fueling the body by using fat. I'm just worried that I'll hit the 110 pound mark then lose more after the fast.


----------



## Abdulla6169

smarch said:


> Awe.
> View attachment 156453


Awwww what a cutie!


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> @smarch. is your name a Simpsons reference? lousy smarch weather



+1 for the reference but -3 in lurking


----------



## dmmj

I am a moderator I don't lurk I observe.


----------



## dmmj

everytime I see her name I think lousy smarch weather


----------



## dmmj

I am sure Ouija boards are 100% real, I mean if there was a way to contact ghosts & various undead a mass produced piece of plastic from Milton Bradley would do the job


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> She said she got them as hatchlings . When she was in Hawaii .



She sure did a better job raising them than I did with mine. Hers are so nice and smooth.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> On my two nights, I work 10:30 pm to 7 am



Oh yuck! Your days and nights be all turned around!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> She sure did a better job raising them than I did with mine. Hers are so nice and smooth.


I thinks it had to do with the good weather of Hawaii .


----------



## Jacqui

*looks around*


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *looks around*



See anything interesting?


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Hope you have fun when your out on Thanks giving! It sounds really fun, although it's sad you have to work for 6 hours.


It won't be bad, I mean no ones gonna be at the gym, even I don't gym on thanksgiving. Though if I wasn't working I'd probably find a "turkey trot" (thanksgiving road race) to run. I'm hoping because it's a holiday I get paid time and a half because that would make it worth it


----------



## mike taylor

You should get holiday pay .


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> @smarch. is your name a Simpsons reference? lousy smarch weather


Actually no, I didn't even know about that until someone asked a little while ago. No it's my name, Sarah March, S. March. Though I find it kind of cool it means both now.


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> You should get holiday pay .


I'd better! But either way money is money and in my finance situation right now I can't complain too much


----------



## smarch

AbdullaAli said:


> Oh I feel fine, after skipping on food for 3 days you don't feel hungry since the body converts its energy to fueling the body by using fat. I'm just worried that I'll hit the 110 pound mark then lose more after the fast.


It's also possible that I felt the way I did because I was still highly active when not eating. I know fasting done right you're supposed to conserve energy and effort. My head always gets me though, even if I just miss a meal. I think leading up to thanksgiving I'm going to take a day or 2 and fast in a way... Make the thanksgiving feast all the more... Feast-like


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I'd better! But either way money is money and in my finance situation right now I can't complain too much



Thought about selling plasma?


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Thought about selling plasma?


I have. But I don't know how that would effect my eligibility to donate blood in terms of my levels and stuff like that. Because I'm a frequent Red Cross donor.
I also saw an article not that log ago about donating poop because they can use it to make pills with healthy gut bacteria for patients with c-dif or other problems... But that just sounded far too odd for me to take seriously


----------



## dmmj

well donating poop is probably a lot safer than blood and I've got lots of it


----------



## dmmj

I'm referring to lots of poop & not Blood


----------



## bouaboua

Daughter coming back from LA for Thanksgiving already. We will have ~Hot Pot~ for dinner tonight.


----------



## dmmj

hot pot? Now I want to go :-(


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> well donating poop is probably a lot safer than blood and I've got lots of it


You don't exactly have the advantage of having the place practically in my back yard. It's also quite selective. 
http://www.openbiome.org/stool-donation/


----------



## dmmj

smarch said:


> You don't exactly have the advantage of having the place practically in my back yard. It's also quite selective.
> http://www.openbiome.org/stool-donation/


I despise poop elitist


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> hot pot? Now I want to go :-(


Hurry up Captain. we will save a seat for you.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> You don't exactly have the advantage of having the place practically in my back yard. It's also quite selective.
> http://www.openbiome.org/stool-donation/



I'd be fearful of the repercussions of being told my poo wasn't up to par. I can't imagine what that rejection feels like.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> well donating poop is probably a lot safer than blood and I've got lots of it



I've heard it said that you are full...oh, well, nevermind.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I have. But I don't know how that would effect my eligibility to donate blood in terms of my levels and stuff like that. Because I'm a frequent Red Cross donor.
> I also saw an article not that log ago about donating poop because they can use it to make pills with healthy gut bacteria for patients with c-dif or other problems... But that just sounded far too odd for me to take seriously



What's your blood type....for future reference.


----------



## dmmj

dear sir or madam we regret to inform you that your poop is not good enough for us,loser. go eat some caviar


----------



## bouaboua

She also bought those from a famous Cuban bakery in LA.


----------



## Yvonne G

M-m-m-m I want some.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> M-m-m-m I want some.


Why do I like it when women say that ?


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Why do I like it when women say that ?


keep quiet David keep quiet David keep quiet David keep quiet David keep quiet David


----------



## dmmj

just keep quiet David


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> I'd be fearful of the repercussions of being told my poo wasn't up to par. I can't imagine what that rejection feels like.


I feel like it wouldn't be as bad as you think, because apparently only about 4% of people are actually accepted. It's not even just about the poop, you get screened for all the medical things you could pass on (like blood donation) look about parasites and stuff, and all sorts of other crazy things. I'm pretty sure my BMI puts me out of it... Which in my opinion has nothing to do with poop but I mean they're the experts not me... It's not my fault I'm a whole lot of muscle! (Ok and some lard too... Can't help it, I love my races and my ice cream!)


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> What's your blood type....for future reference.


B+ not one of the highly needed ones but I'm a good donator because I'm always so hydrated and nourished, literally last time I went I filled the bag in just 5 minutes, everyone was quite impressed.


----------



## bouaboua

Hope This will keep you busy David!


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> keep quiet David keep quiet David keep quiet David keep quiet David keep quiet David


You need to say something David ?


----------



## Momof4

Super busy!! I can't chat! 
Fun last night night on a party bus going to 4 Breweries to celebrate a 50th for a friend. 
Loading up and leaving for our desert trip Monday. 
I'm taking my baby desert tort because I just can leave him. My house sitter has enough to deal with her for 5 days. 

I reading and catching up! My internet is spotty do I'll try to check in and post pics! 
Monday is our 19th anniversary!! 
Love you all!!


----------



## dmmj

time to remove the stone of shame, and attach the stone of triumph


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> Super busy!! I can't chat!
> Fun last night night on a party bus going to 4 Breweries to celebrate a 50th for a friend.
> Loading up and leaving for our desert trip Monday.
> I'm taking my baby desert tort because I just can leave him. My house sitter has enough to deal with her for 5 days.
> 
> I reading and catching up! My internet is spotty do I'll try to check in and post pics!
> Monday is our 19th anniversary!!
> Love you all!!


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning ! It's stinking Monday already .


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I'd better! But either way money is money and in my finance situation right now I can't complain too much



New employee so maybe not.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Daughter coming back from LA for Thanksgiving already. We will have ~Hot Pot~ for dinner tonight.



Wonderful! Enjoy this special time with her.


----------



## jaizei

Man, Mondays are the worst. That was an exhausting 2 hours of work.


----------



## jaizei

Now to finish marathoning LOTR while I clean my garage.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good morning ! It's stinking Monday already .



Yes it is Monday and if it is stinking, does that mean your in the bathroom?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Now to finish marathoning LOTR while I clean my garage.




?


----------



## Jacqui

Wait, Lord of the Rings?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Wait, Lord of the Rings?



Yeah, I bought the extended editions on Amazon a while back, so like 12ish hours in total. I've got 4 hours left.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Super busy!! I can't chat!
> Fun last night night on a party bus going to 4 Breweries to celebrate a 50th for a friend.
> Loading up and leaving for our desert trip Monday.
> I'm taking my baby desert tort because I just can leave him. My house sitter has enough to deal with her for 5 days.
> 
> I reading and catching up! My internet is spotty do I'll try to check in and post pics!
> Monday is our 19th anniversary!!
> Love you all!!



Busy busy Lady. Congrats! Have fun. Come back with stories and pictures to share.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Super busy!! I can't chat!
> Fun last night night on a party bus going to 4 Breweries to celebrate a 50th for a friend.
> Loading up and leaving for our desert trip Monday.
> I'm taking my baby desert tort because I just can leave him. My house sitter has enough to deal with her for 5 days.
> 
> I reading and catching up! My internet is spotty do I'll try to check in and post pics!
> Monday is our 19th anniversary!!
> Love you all!!



Wow! Nineteen years!!! How on earth was he able to put up with you for that long?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Yeah, I bought the extended editions on Amazon a while back, so like 12ish hours in total. I've got 4 hours left.



I only saw bits of the first one.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Now to finish marathoning LOTR while I clean my garage.



It must not be very interesting if you can clean the garage with it on and not be watching it.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It must not be very interesting if you can clean the garage with it on and not be watching it.



That's how I use to do my best housework. Anything I missed, I could just go back to.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I feel like it wouldn't be as bad as you think, because apparently only about 4% of people are actually accepted. It's not even just about the poop, you get screened for all the medical things you could pass on (like blood donation) look about parasites and stuff, and all sorts of other crazy things. I'm pretty sure my BMI puts me out of it... Which in my opinion has nothing to do with poop but I mean they're the experts not me... It's not my fault I'm a whole lot of muscle! (Ok and some lard too... Can't help it, I love my races and my ice cream!)



It does make me wonder if they would also exclude those that have a higher BMI because of muscle mass for being 'abnormal.'


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> It must not be very interesting if you can clean the garage with it on and not be watching it.



It's how I watch most of my tv, while I'm doing other things.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Yes it is Monday and if it is stinking, does that mean your in the bathroom?


No I'm not in the bathroom. Mondays suck .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> No I'm not in the bathroom. Mondays suck .



I like Mondays.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> It's how I watch most of my tv, while I'm doing other things.



I used to do that, but would eventually get interested in actually 'watching' it and stand there glued to the TV, dust rag and can of spray in hand. Now-a-days I have to actually watch it because I have to read the closed captioning. Otherwise i have to have it turned up so loud they can hear it all the way into town.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I used to do that, but would eventually get interested in actually 'watching' it and stand there glued to the TV, dust rag and can of spray in hand. Now-a-days I have to actually watch it because I have to read the closed captioning. Otherwise i have to have it turned up so loud they can hear it all the way into town.



That was one consideration - I did wonder what the neighbors would think hearing that noise coming from the garage.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> keep quiet David keep quiet David keep quiet David keep quiet David keep quiet David



I picture Jan Brady's inner dialogue/arguing when reading this (from the movie).


----------



## Jacqui

Marsha Marsha Marsha....


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> That was one consideration - I did wonder what the neighbors would think hearing that noise coming from the garage.



No different then playing the radio or football game while working on a car, so everybody gets to listen, too.


----------



## Yvonne G

...I think he might have meant what would the neighbors think about Cameron actually DOING something in the garage.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cameron: How's your kitchen coming along?


----------



## dmmj

the 99 cent store should change their name to the used to be 99 cent store. they've got a lot of stuff in there now that's more than $0.99. everytime I pass by the store and see the sign I feel like I'm being lied to


----------



## dmmj

Lied to or taunted


----------



## Yvonne G

I went to the store today for another turkey - yes, I went into town on a Monday - and look what I found. I'm somewhat of a Peeps aficionado, but only the yellow ones will do. Gotta be careful of those food dyes.




They had Christmas tree Peeps too, but I was unsure of that green food coloring.


----------



## dmmj

let me guess, the o
Yellow ones taste better?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Howdy folks! Yes, I still breath. I've simply been involved with an aspect of life that involves me being very busy. 
karen has finally moved her crap and negativity out of here. Stanley, the only tortoise still here after I was in the recovery center after my wreck the karen didn't adopt out from not wanting to deal with them, is doing fine. He's not happy about the colder weather that has moved in, but to help all concerned about him,(Tina-leigti) the county sheriff that came out this morning based off the concerns of a gal in Washington (named Tina) was very impressed and pleased with his setup. He even commented on the evident amount of heat coming out of the tortoise shed when I opened it up for him to see. Then, I followed with some basic care needed for a tortoise. Tina, my concern now has to do with your ability to be manipulated. Why didn't you just call me? I honestly thought we had established trust with each other. So, is my other pancake tortoise still alive in your care or has it been moved on again due to you not wanting to call me?


----------



## dmmj

no comment


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My apologies all for the last post of mine here getting side tracked. I'll explain and no, I don't think it needs deleting. 
When the day after your ex-wife moves out of the house you bought as a forever home a deputy sheriff shows up in a suburban to investigate a animal abuse call in regard to a tortoise of yours, from someone you've always seen as your friend, I think y'all might get the awkwardness of this situation. And then it may very well cause you to question the skill level of the accuser when they happen to have adopted two of your more exotic torts and had 1 of those 2 die.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> no comment


David, pm Yvonne and let her know it's ok, I consider you a friend. She'll know what that relates to.


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My apologies all for the last post of mine here getting side tracked. I'll explain and no, I don't think it needs deleting.
> When the day after your ex-wife moves out of the house you bought as a forever home a deputy sheriff shows up in a suburban to investigate a animal abuse call in regard to a tortoise of yours, from someone you've always seen as your friend, I think y'all might get the awkwardness of this situation. And then it may very well cause you to question the skill level of the accuser when they happen to have adopted two of your more exotic torts and had 1 of those 2 die.


Oh No one of the pancakes died? You should have adopted that to someone more experienced just saying should have contact me Ken I have experience with pancakes


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This was me at the time…


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> David, pm Yvonne and let her know it's ok, I consider you a friend. She'll know what that relates to.


The no comments remark was in regards to me not knowing what to say to your post not that you couldn't comment you can say what you want to it's a free thread I was just sorta speechless which is rare for me


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just felt alittle out of character with that post. My recent life has taught me some will say anything to get their own way.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm sorry, Ken. But of course, you must realize, there's two sides to every story. It's too bad Karen felt she had to farm out your animals. That in itself was hard on the animals. But let's just drop the other aspect of the story. I'm sure the people who took in your turtles and tortoises did the best they could with them. And sometimes they die. It's really a shame, but it's a fact of life.


----------



## mike taylor

I would ask how the hell are you Ken ,but I can see you are in shambles right now . Life has a way of working out . Get you some Tortoise loving room mates and have a beer .


----------



## Yvonne G

...er...I don't know if beer with medicine is a very good idea. Change that (beer) to bacon!


----------



## dmmj

I know most medicines don't mesh well with beer


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I know most medicines don't mesh well with beer



I've heard alcohol is like a multiplier that increases the effects so he'll heal twice as fast. Right?


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> I've heard alcohol is like a multiplier that increases the effects so he'll heal twice as fast. Right?


stop encouraging him


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Cameron: How's your kitchen coming along?



Might hang some cabinets this weekend or next. Other than that, kitchen is on back burner till new year. Have to do the floor before anything else.


----------



## Jacqui

*peers under the table*


----------



## Jacqui

*peers over the back of the couch*


----------



## Jacqui

*seeing nobody around takes out the yummy*


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Might hang some cabinets this weekend or next. Other than that, kitchen is on back burner till new year. Have to do the floor before anything else.



Whatcha going to do with the floor?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I still drink my couple beers each evening. My Dr., for what a Ph.D. is worth, is aware and reminded by myself on a regular basis is not concerned.


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, what did you ever do with that plant you talked of digging up.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> *seeing nobody around takes out the yummy*


Should we even ask what your yummy is ? I'll just drop it .I may not what to know . Keep quiet David ! Haha


----------



## Jacqui

Are you all gearing up for Thanksgiving?


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just felt alittle out of character with that post. My recent life has taught me some will say anything to get their own way.


Ken, I am not going to get in a pissing match with you. Those tortoises came to me on deaths door just like the others. Everybody I contacted here on the forum all said the same thing. It had been sick for a very long time and there was nothing I could do. Plus the little detail that one had died right before. The last one is fine. But some of the others aren't.
I have purposely not trashed you hear on the forum, because I knew you were obviously goong through hard times and there had to be a good reason. But if you want to fight this out in public that is fine. But you better think Long and hard. We have the pictures to prove it. 
If you're mad at me that's fine. But I wasn't going to's sleep at night not knowing if that last tortoise had what I needed. Because the last time anybody else saw it sure as hell didn't. I am glad it has what it needs mow.


----------



## Jacqui

Ok, both sides got their say, so now let's move on.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## dmmj

I don't get it, I like it a lot but I don't get it


----------



## leigti

dmmj said:


> Oh No one of the pancakes died? You should have adopted that to someone more experienced just saying should have contact me Ken I have experience with pancakes


Know all the facts before uou pass judgement.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Ken, what did you ever do with that plant you talked of digging up.


The hardy fuchsia is still in full leaf. Once the leaves fall off, I will be digging up a chunk of, and potting up the chunk of crown.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Know all the facts before YOU pass judgement.


I've discussed openly the back story of all the rescued tortoises that I've taken in and even the combative nature and forced isolation of some needed for their beginning recovery. My biggest downfall was putting out cash for two beautiful sulcata and wanting to keep track of and get back Little Ricky and Makita. I wish someone would let me know what I did wrong raising Little Ricky and keeping Makita…A deputy sheriff made it public, not me. And the timing was perfect.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've discussed openly the back story of all the rescued tortoises that I've taken in and even the combative nature and forced isolation of some needed for their beginning recovery. My biggest downfall was putting out cash for two beautiful sulcata and wanting to keep track of and get back Little Ricky and Makita. I wish someone would let me know what I did wrong raising Little Ricky and keeping Makita…A deputy sheriff made it public, not me. And the timing was perfect.


There is much more to the story. You know that. I will not go into it. If you want to know about those two tortoises you have to talk to the person that has them. It's not me. I've been honest to you all along about the two that I had and the one that is left.


----------



## Jacqui

It sure is a beautiful sunset tonight. Wish you all could see it.


----------



## dmmj

it's still light out here barely


----------



## dmmj

wish I could party with the buxom moon women


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Are you all gearing up for Thanksgiving?



I roasted a turkey last week-end, but I love them so much that I bought another one today. It's defrosting as we speak! While I was at the store, at a different checkstand a woman was checking out about 15 turkeys. I mentioned it to my checker and she told me this woman donates them. What a nice idea. I certainly can't afford 15 of them, but I might be able to buy two extras.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've discussed openly the back story of all the rescued tortoises that I've taken in and even the combative nature and forced isolation of some needed for their beginning recovery. My biggest downfall was putting out cash for two beautiful sulcata and wanting to keep track of and get back Little Ricky and Makita. I wish someone would let me know what I did wrong raising Little Ricky and keeping Makita…A deputy sheriff made it public, not me. And the timing was perfect.



We won't tell you again, drop it now or take it PM.



leigti said:


> There is much more to the story. You know that. I will not go into it. If you want to know about those two tortoises you have to talk to the person that has them. It's not me. I've been honest to you all along about the two that I had and the one that is left.



Samt to you, Tina - drop it now or take it PM

Anything further on this subject will be deleted from the thread.



Jacqui said:


> It sure is a beautiful sunset tonight. Wish you all could see it.



Gonna be a full moon in a couple more nights too. I'll be able to see the sunset in a half hour or so. It's almost time for me to go out and close up all the tortoise houses.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I roasted a turkey last week-end, but I love them so much that I bought another one today. It's defrosting as we speak! While I was at the store, at a different checkstand a woman was checking out about 15 turkeys. I mentioned it to my checker and she told me this woman donates them. What a nice idea. I certainly can't afford 15 of them, but I might be able to buy two extras.
> 
> 
> We won't tell you again, drop it now or take it PM.
> 
> 
> 
> Samt to you, Tina - drop it now or take it PM
> 
> Anything further on this subject will be deleted from the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be a full moon in a couple more nights too. I'll be able to see the sunset in a half hour or so. It's almost time for me to go out and close up all the tortoise houses.


you don't need to buy 15, a kind act is a kind act


----------



## Jacqui

I bought a 23 pounder and donated it.. to my children for our Thanksgiving meal.


----------



## Jacqui

The moon might not be full, but it sure is a sight to see tonight.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It sure is a beautiful sunset tonight. Wish you all could see it.



Too bad you didn't capture it for us on your camera. This is what my sunset looked like. The actual sun is just to the right of the utility pole. Pretty impressive, huh? - NOT:




And looking to the eastern sky, it's almost a full moon. You can barely see it to the in the center of the picture:




I wonder why my Aldabran shed looks like it's leaning. Maybe I'm holding the camera at an angle. I'm gonna' hafta' get my level tomorrow and check that out.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> It does make me wonder if they would also exclude those that have a higher BMI because of muscle mass for being 'abnormal.'


BMI is based purely on weight not considering at all how much is muscle. I boarder on obese on the BMI because of my muscle. I actually had a stick thin but pure muscle friend in high school who was actually told he was morbidly obese. Most people who base anything on BMI fail to take into consideration muscle mass. That's why I don't agree with the BMI scale


----------



## dmmj

I'm not fat I'm big boned


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, it is either how your holding the camera or your ground has a bit of a slope. If you notice your t-posts have the same slope.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

We have acquired a new yard animal, a couple months ago there was a young groundhog out back, when he saw me he got so excited he about beat his self to death trying to get over the fence to get away. He finally got over the fence and hasn't been seen again, until yesterday. It is now full grown and fat, I knew it was still around but didn't see any signs that it was living under a storage shed beside the house where a rabbit usually winters. The only plant it eats down that I grow for the tortoises is the broad leaf plantain.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> BMI is based purely on weight not considering at all how much is muscle. I boarder on obese on the BMI because of my muscle. I actually had a stick thin but pure muscle friend in high school who was actually told he was morbidly obese. Most people who base anything on BMI fail to take into consideration muscle mass. That's why I don't agree with the BMI scale



Have you ever had a DEXA scan done?


----------



## bouaboua

It will be cold tonight. 

I catch a cold from my wife, having a hard time to sleep last night with a sore throat. Thanks to my lovely wife. HA! ! !


----------



## dmmj

I got it go to USC tomorrow to talk to transplant team. I'm hoping to steal a kidney or two while I'm there, don't tell anybody


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> I got it go to USC tomorrow to talk to transplant team. I'm hoping to steal a kidney or two while I'm there, don't tell anybody


Best wishes to your visit of USC tomorrow, they not only give you two free kidney also assign a cute nurse to nursing you back to your health. How's that sound??


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I got it go to USC tomorrow to talk to transplant team. I'm hoping to steal a kidney or two while I'm there, don't tell anybody



Good luck!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Best wishes to your visit of USC tomorrow, they not only give you two free kidney also assign a cute nurse to nursing you back to your health. How's that sound??



Just don't warn him it is actually a cute male nurse. Got to be careful with wishes you know.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Have you ever had a DEXA scan done?



What's that?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> We have acquired a new yard animal, a couple months ago there was a young groundhog out back, when he saw me he got so excited he about beat his self to death trying to get over the fence to get away. He finally got over the fence and hasn't been seen again, until yesterday. It is now full grown and fat, I knew it was still around but didn't see any signs that it was living under a storage shed beside the house where a rabbit usually winters. The only plant it eats down that I grow for the tortoises is the broad leaf plantain.



We had a family of those. This year only saw an adult.


----------



## Jacqui

I wonder if bacon would wake everybody up....


----------



## mike taylor

Nope it will not work at all . Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Nope it will not work at all . Good morning!



Hey Mike! It is not Monday any more.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> What's that?



It's a more accurate way to measure body composition.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Good morning all!



You're up awfully early.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Hey Mike! It is not Monday any more.


No its not but its still a stinking work day .


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> You're up awfully early.



This is actually my more normal time. I just tend to try not to come online.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> No its not but its still a stinking work day .



But it makes for a wonderful thing called a paycheck.


----------



## Jacqui

The hot chocolate is drank. The sky has brightened enough I can see where to walk. Guess that means I should go do outside chores...


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> We have acquired a new yard animal, a couple months ago there was a young groundhog out back, when he saw me he got so excited he about beat his self to death trying to get over the fence to get away. He finally got over the fence and hasn't been seen again, until yesterday. It is now full grown and fat, I knew it was still around but didn't see any signs that it was living under a storage shed beside the house where a rabbit usually winters. The only plant it eats down that I grow for the tortoises is the broad leaf plantain.



Aw, you have your very own Punxsutawney Phil. Be sure to let us know when Spring is coming!!! 



bouaboua said:


> It will be cold tonight.
> 
> I catch a cold from my wife, having a hard time to sleep last night with a sore throat. Thanks to my lovely wife. HA! ! !



Aw, sorry to hear that. You've travelled halfway around the world in closed up airplanes, only to get sick once you get home. Bummer!


Jacqui said:


> Good morning all!



'Mornin', Jacqui!



mike taylor said:


> No its not but its still a stinking work day .



But it's also the day when NCIS is on TV!! Yea!

Anybody in Arizona able to help a tortoise in need? A neighbor is caring for a large sulcata while the old lady is in the hospital. The neighbor is not a tortoise person and could use some help. The neighbor is asking for a rescuer, however, you'll need permission from the owner or her daughter before you can take the tortoise in:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/need-to-rescue-tortoise-in-az.132194/


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!! I packed up my baby DT and he did great on the way here. It was only a 2 hour drive. 
Got him all set up. I hope he doesn't try to abandon us because he's in his natural environment here in the desert! . 
My husband never cooks, but last night he grilled steaks and we had a glass of wine to toast our 19th anniversary. Oh, and now making eggs, maple sausage and bacon! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!! I packed up my baby DT and he did great on the way here. It was only a 2 hour drive.
> Got him all set up. I hope he doesn't try to abandon us because he's in his natural environment here in the desert! .
> My husband never cooks, but last night he grilled steaks and we had a glass of wine to toast our 19th anniversary. Oh, and now making eggs, maple sausage and bacon! Woo Hoo!
> 
> View attachment 156650
> 
> View attachment 156651
> 
> View attachment 156652



Br-r-r I hate to eat outside in the cold! Where was that?


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy, the next to last picture makes it look like you are having roasted tortoise. 

Are you enjoying yourself?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Br-r-r I hate to eat outside in the cold! Where was that?



We are in Borrego Springs were we ride dirt bikes and sand toys.
It wasn't to cold. I hate being cold too.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Kathy, the next to last picture makes it look like you are having roasted tortoise.
> 
> Are you enjoying yourself?




Lol!!
So far we are!


----------



## Jacqui

Sand toys? To me sand toys would be a shovel, a pail, a strainer, and things to make sand castles and the like.


----------



## Jacqui

Might not have been the best idea to let a glass tank fall over while I had it outside cleaning it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Might not have been the best idea to let a glass tank fall over while I had it outside cleaning it.



Aw, dang it! And you probably don't have something to replace it with either.


----------



## Yvonne G

Our beautiful, sunny Autumn days are a thing of the past. It's foggy and cold this a.m. But I'm still able to harvest feeder branches off the mulberry tree. The leaves are just starting to turn, but haven't really fallen yet.

Because it's cold outside, I'm going to stay in. I think I'll bake cookies!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Our beautiful, sunny Autumn days are a thing of the past. It's foggy and cold this a.m. But I'm still able to harvest feeder branches off the mulberry tree. The leaves are just starting to turn, but haven't really fallen yet.
> 
> Because it's cold outside, I'm going to stay in. I think I'll bake cookies!


Sand some of your cookie this way please! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

Nah...it would be wasted on you. With a cold you can't appreciate the good taste of them. Besides, I'm stingy and I will eat them all myself.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Nah...it would be wasted on you. With a cold you can't appreciate the good taste of them. Besides, I'm stingy and I will eat them all myself.


If that is the case.....I will come over and take all your cookie right off your oven before you can get to it. WATCH OUT ........I'm will be there in a minutes! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

***Yvonne turns to Misty and commands, "Misty!!! - Guard!"***


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm afraid I made a very big mistake getting this bird. He's driving me crazy. He has an ear piercing "cheep" that he continuously does about every 4 seconds. It doesn't matter if I'm in the room or not. I've ignored him but that doesn't matter either. He keeps it up all his waking hours. He doesn't stop when the cage is covered. He has toys. He has food and water. I'm pretty sure what he wants is to be let out of the cage, but I have a cat. And besides that, if I close the door to the cat, the bird stands on my chest and gets right up in my face, only an inch or so from my mouth, and says, "Cheep!" about every 4 seconds. I'm about at my wit's end with the ear piercing noise.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> If that is the case.....I will come over and take all your cookie right off your oven before you can get to it. WATCH OUT ........I'm will be there in a minutes! ! ! !



Dare you!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne turns to Misty and commands, "Misty!!! - Guard!"***



Lol like that's going to happen.


----------



## dmmj

bouaboua said:


> If that is the case.....I will come over and take all your cookie right off your oven before you can get to it. WATCH OUT ........I'm will be there in a minutes! ! ! !


cookies must be serious business to you


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Have you ever had a DEXA scan done?


I have not ... In fact I don't think I've heard of it, I'll ask google after I'm out of job #2


----------



## smarch

Work at the gym today:

Coworkers mother: "I don't want to use those headphones in the drawer, they're..."
Trainer: well that's because (manager) farts twice a day in that drawer
Me: I love this place


----------



## dmmj

twice a day? Like clockwork? that's pretty impressive


----------



## the_newzie

Yvonne G said:


> I'm afraid I made a very big mistake getting this bird. He's driving me crazy. He has an ear piercing "cheep" that he continuously does about every 4 seconds. It doesn't matter if I'm in the room or not. I've ignored him but that doesn't matter either. He keeps it up all his waking hours. He doesn't stop when the cage is covered. He has toys. He has food and water. I'm pretty sure what he wants is to be let out of the cage, but I have a cat. And besides that, if I close the door to the cat, the bird stands on my chest and gets right up in my face, only an inch or so from my mouth, and says, "Cheep!" about every 4 seconds. I'm about at my wit's end with the ear piercing noise.


Sounds to me like you already have a 4 legged solution to your problem, but if you do that, someone might suspect "fowl" play. Maybe you can chirp back at it so it knows that "toucan" play at that game? The annoyance sounds like more than any one person should be expected to "swallow". But in all seriousness, there are a few proven methods to stop a bird from being annoying, but none of them are "cheep" enough to be cost effective to you... ok I'm stopping kn*owl*.


----------



## Jacqui

the_newzie said:


> Sounds to me like you already have a 4 legged solution to your problem, but if you do that, someone might suspect "fowl" play. Maybe you can chirp back at it so it knows that "toucan" play at that game? The annoyance sounds like more than any one person should be expected to "swallow". But in all seriousness, there are a few proven methods to stop a bird from being annoying, but none of them are "cheep" enough to be cost effective to you... ok I'm stopping kn*owl*.



It"s funny, when I read that this morning, my first thought was to take some cheep, birdbrained comments about it. I didn't want to go out on a limb and have Yvonne calling me a turkey. My comments would have been nothing to crow about or make feathers fly.

Oh look at the time, I need to fly. Newz, you keep soaring with those comments. You had me almost falling off my perch chuckling and clucking.


----------



## Jacqui

David how were the tests?


----------



## Jacqui

Steven, feeling better?


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> twice a day? Like clockwork? that's pretty impressive


Apparently. Literally love my coworkers! There have also been far more inappropriate conversations too, love the environment there


----------



## Jacqui

Wonder if Yvonne has gone batty or perhaps cuckoo by now. Guess Blue isn't the blue bird of happiness for her. I had thought by now, she would have had him singing like a canary. Instead he is turning her into a loon. We will just have to keep goosing Yvonne about that, huh?

Owl be back soon to join in with rest of the flock.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> David how were the tests?


still here couple hours more to go


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I'm afraid I made a very big mistake getting this bird. He's driving me crazy. He has an ear piercing "cheep" that he continuously does about every 4 seconds. It doesn't matter if I'm in the room or not. I've ignored him but that doesn't matter either. He keeps it up all his waking hours. He doesn't stop when the cage is covered. He has toys. He has food and water. I'm pretty sure what he wants is to be let out of the cage, but I have a cat. And besides that, if I close the door to the cat, the bird stands on my chest and gets right up in my face, only an inch or so from my mouth, and says, "Cheep!" about every 4 seconds. I'm about at my wit's end with the ear piercing noise.


What is the best way of cooking that bird for Thanksgiving?? One extra bird would not be an bad idea right??

What happen to that out door large cage of yours??


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Steven, feeling better?


Not so much. throat still sore but no fever, That's good.

I went to see my oncologist this morning and she ordered one last CT scan of her follow up on me for tomorrow. If no bad news from my CT scan. She will declare cancer free on me. I think I should be fine.


----------



## the_newzie

Jacqui said:


> It"s funny, when I read that this morning, my first thought was to take some cheep, birdbrained comments about it. I didn't want to go out on a limb and have Yvonne calling me a turkey. My comments would have been nothing to crow about or make feathers fly.
> 
> Oh look at the time, I need to fly. Newz, you keep soaring with those comments. You had me almost falling off my perch chuckling and clucking.





Jacqui said:


> Wonder if Yvonne has gone batty or perhaps cuckoo by now. Guess Blue isn't the blue bird of happiness for her. I had thought by now, she would have had him singing like a canary. Instead he is turning her into a loon. We will just have to keep goosing Yvonne about that, huh?
> 
> Owl be back soon to join in with rest of the flock.


*Crow*kay Jacqui, this is just getting *hawk*ward. Let's keep the comments nice and *pheasant*. Yvonne's' a very s*tweet* lady and I'm sure she *dove*sn't want to see a bunch of bad bird puns *wren*ever she logs back on. I'd hate to ruffle her feathers. Plus I think we're starting to look like a couple of *raven loon*atics. (Though we do seem pretty *talon*ted at it.)


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Not so much. throat still sore but no fever, That's good.
> 
> I went to see my oncologist this morning and she ordered one last CT scan of her follow up on me for tomorrow. If no bad news from my CT scan. She will declare cancer free on me. I think I should be fine.



What awesome news!!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

When birds and cats live together they are usually quiet

,

.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi peeps


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi peeps



Hi Kiddo!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi Kiddo!


Hi Jacqui *waves* how are you?


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> What is the best way of cooking that bird for Thanksgiving?? One extra bird would not be an bad idea right??
> 
> What happen to that out door large cage of yours??



I sold it and they came and picked it up a few days ago. I wouldn't put a single bird outside anyway, though. They need the comfort of a flock. I let him out of the cage today then closed the door and left him in there all day. When I went in later in the afternoon and sat in my recliner to read (after I put him in his cage) he was quiet, with only the occasional "*CHEEP!!*" I could live with it occasionally. It's the constant every four seconds ear piercing that goes right into your brain.



bouaboua said:


> Not so much. throat still sore but no fever, That's good.
> 
> I went to see my oncologist this morning and she ordered one last CT scan of her follow up on me for tomorrow. If no bad news from my CT scan. She will declare cancer free on me. I think I should be fine.



This is very good news! 



Turtulas-Len said:


> When birds and cats live together they are usually quiet
> View attachment 156680
> ,
> View attachment 156679
> .



The cat ignores the bird, even sitting right by the cage on the window ledge looking outside. But when the bird is loose, the cat goes into hunt mode. And it doesn't really matter if the cat's in the room. The rhythmic *CHEEP!!* never stops.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> What awesome news!!!


Thank you Jacqui. Yes. I'm thankful and grateful.


----------



## dmmj

I still want to party with the buxom moon women, but they don't want to party with me :-( Venusian will do in a pinch , can't go to Mars no women there.


----------



## Jacqui

Good mornin'


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good mornin'


I have excuse because I have jet-leg. What happen to you??


----------



## Jacqui

How long does it take for your jet lag to go away?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Somehow this little sparrow found it's way into the laundry room, he has a good hold of my finger with his beak. Turned it loose outside and it flew to the back fence.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning ! Four day weekend !


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> How long does it take for your jet lag to go away?


A week. I had very good sleep for the first three night right after I came back. Just couldn't fall asleep last night and I have a 7:00AM conference call with a client. So I'm having my coffee and try to keep awake.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Somehow this little sparrow found it's way into the laundry room, he has a good hold of my finger with his beak. Turned it loose outside and it flew to the back fence.
> 
> View attachment 156750



Wow! That's quite a strong pinch there. I've always been afraid to pick up wild birds, having been told from a very early age that they're fragile and the stress of being touched by a human might kill them. Good save.



mike taylor said:


> Morning ! Four day weekend !



Does that mean there's no Monday for you? Or does that make Monday a lot worse?


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO.



Hey, Steven!


----------



## Yvonne G

We're having a misty, drizzly day today. No real rain, but wet enough out there to have to wear plastic clothes. Today is garbage day, so I have to remember to take the cans out to the street. I normally do that in my robe and slippers, but I'll have to get dressed to do it today.

I don't have any big plans for the day. I made cookies and bread yesterday. Bridgeford makes a frozen bread dough that is just yummy. You're supposed to thaw the dough then allow it to rise until it's about a half inch above the pan you have it in. Well, yesterday I forgot about it and when I finally remembered, it was about twice the size of the pan. Huge! I baked it anyway. It's just really hard to slice when it's allowed to rise that much. But m-m-m-m fresh bread!


----------



## Jacqui

I had to come to "the big city" this morning to pick up a box of candy... lemon drops.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> A week. I had very good sleep for the first three night right after I came back. Just couldn't fall asleep last night and I have a 7:00AM conference call with a client. So I'm having my coffee and try to keep awake.



Good luck also at Dr appt


----------



## Jacqui

Was my garbage day too. I was doing it in the dark and managed to drag out one of the cans of weeds instead of the can with the broken tank.


----------



## Jacqui

Cloudy here, but not a chilly morning. Okay so Yvonne might find it chilly.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I had to come to "the big city" this morning to pick up a box of candy... lemon drops.



Was this box of lemon drops shipped to you from California?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Was this box of lemon drops shipped to you from California?



Why yes they were Old Wise Woman.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Why yes they were Old Wise Woman.


did you seriously get them? I'd like to see lots of pictures please


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> did you seriously get them? I'd like to see lots of pictures please



Yes three of them. Just sorry you decided to wait on one. How did the tests go?


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Yes three of them. Just sorry you decided to wait on one. How did the tests go?


I have to wait I've got to be a little bit stronger before I get back into tortoise keeping. It was fine long day I registered for dinner now and transplant I mean


----------



## dmmj

I received good news bad news on the donor situation. good news is airfire find alive daughter all the guy he is 21 and healthy don't need about a match for life donors bad news is if I wait for a cadaver donor my wait time for my blood type is 7 to 9 years


----------



## dmmj

I could never ask anybody to donate a kidney to me its a debt I could never repay. so I imagine I'm going to wait seven to 9 years for mine.


----------



## dmmj

(starts twiddling thumbs)


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> did you seriously get them? I'd like to see lots of pictures please



***Yvonne jumps up and down screaming, "Me too!!! Me Too!!!"***



dmmj said:


> I have to wait I've got to be a little bit stronger before I get back into tortoise keeping. It was fine long day I registered for dinner now and transplant I mean



So you're on the transplant list? Do you have any idea how many in front of you? Never mind - I finished reading your posts. I have no words.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> (starts twiddling thumbs)



Just B+


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Just B+


your B positive as well? That's the rarest type of transplant stay healthy


----------



## Yvonne G

A few years ago I cut down (well, not me personally) a very large eucalyptus tree. My son-in-law rented a splitter and split it all for me. It turned out giving me appx 3 cords of wood. The problem being, it's hard to keep it burning. Normally I have other types of wood on the wood pile that burn more freely, like cotton willow, mulberry, etc. but I'm all out of that kind now. I don't buy wood, I just burn whatever I scrounge from friends and acquaintances or off my own property. So I start a nice fire in the wood stove, paper, kindling, a few pieces of used lumber then a nice big piece of eucalyptus. By the time the other things have burned up, the euc is glowing a nice red on the bottom, but it doesn't really flame up and actually burn. It doesn't provide much heat that way either. I'm having to use up my store of used lumber (2x4's, etc) just to keep it going. I need someone in the neighborhood to cut down their cotton willow tree.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> your B positive as well? That's the rarest type of transplant stay healthy



No I've got tigers blood, AB+


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I received good news bad news on the donor situation. good news is airfire find alive daughter all the guy he is 21 and healthy don't need about a match for life donors bad news is if I wait for a cadaver donor my wait time for my blood type is 7 to 9 years



What is your blood type?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> your B positive as well? That's the rarest type of transplant stay healthy



Interesting, I think both my girls are. Not sure on the boys. I am AB+


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> No I've got tigers blood, AB+



Hey me too!


----------



## Jacqui

What is everyone doing and eating tomorrow?


----------



## Yvonne G

I bought another turkey, so I'm having turkey! But I just now remembered I used up all my cranberry sauce, so I guess I have to make a trip to the store today! Darn it.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> What is blood type?


wow my speech to text function messed up big time. I was talking about live donors versus cadaver live donors don't need blood type match they just need to be 21 and healthy.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I bought another turkey, so I'm having turkey! But I just now remembered I used up all my cranberry sauce, so I guess I have to make a trip to the store today! Darn it.



The can stuff?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> The can stuff?



Yeah. I love it.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> wow my speech to text function messed up big time. I was talking about live donors versus cadaver live donors don't need blood type match they just need to be 21 and healthy.



Really. I thought it had to be a perfect match, blood type and all. Hm.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah. I love it.


can turkey? Bleeeargh


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Really. I thought it had to be a perfect match, blood type and all. Hm.


nope I asked several times yesterday live donor don't need to be blood type match and every time they said no only cadaver donors. looks like I'm going to have to start romancing some older ladies


----------



## dmmj

it's times like this I wish the government had an island full of genetic clones waiting to be harvested or perhaps a twin hiding in the basement either will do


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> nope I asked several times yesterday live donor don't need to be blood type match and every time they said no only cadaver donors. looks like I'm going to have to start romancing some older ladies



I also thought it had to be compatible. Not necessarily a perfect match but only certain blood types are compatible, like with blood transfusions. Like AB can receive from any blood type but only give to other AB (universal recipient) whereas O can give to anyone but only receive from O (universal donor)


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> it's times like this I wish the government had an island full of genetic clones waiting to be harvested or perhaps a twin hiding in the basement either will do



Haven't you watched The Island? Wouldn't you feel bad for the clones and their feelings.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Haven't you watched The Island? Wouldn't you feel bad for the clones and their feelings.


bad movie good idea. Everyone knows clobea don't have feelings


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah. I love it.



Do you go for the jellied or whole berry?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah. I love it.



Ok. So you are not perfect.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> can turkey? Bleeeargh



Cranberry


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Ok. So you are not perfect.



More importantly, you don't like canned cranberry sauce?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> nope I asked several times yesterday live donor don't need to be blood type match and every time they said no only cadaver donors. looks like I'm going to have to start romancing some older ladies



*looks around* Hey there is Yvonne.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> nope I asked several times yesterday live donor don't need to be blood type match and every time they said no only cadaver donors. looks like I'm going to have to start romancing some older ladies



Wait, how about being friends with older guys?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> More importantly, you don't like canned cranberry sauce?



No, but not a big fan of fresh stuff either.


----------



## Jacqui

At a local gas station , somebody changed the alcohol age ID clock to read you have to be born on or before today's date.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> No, but not a big fan of fresh stuff either.



What about you?


----------



## Jacqui

Looks, feels, smells like a winter storm is coming. Weather station says it should start right about the time I leave for work.  Tomorrow is going to be bad and unsafe weatherwise.


----------



## dmmj

just think of all those drunk babies :-(


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> can turkey? Bleeeargh



Keep up, David! Canned cranberry sauce.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Do you go for the jellied or whole berry?



I used to buy one of each, but now I'm not supposed to eat any kinds of seeds, so now I only buy the jellied. M-m-m good!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Looks, feels, smells like a winter storm is coming. Weather station says it should start right about the time I leave for work.  Tomorrow is going to be bad and unsafe weatherwise.



A few days ago I was complaining that I had no leaves to pack into my desert tortoise's hibernaculum. Well, last night's rain took care of that little problem for me:


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *looks around* Hey there is Yvonne.



I don't have blood (or kidneys). I'm an android.


----------



## Yvonne G

I sometimes watch Antique's Road Show and last time I watched someone had an old guitar that ended up being worth quite a bit of money. I have a banjo, guitar, banjo/ukulele, a violin and two ukuleles. So just for the heck of it, since these are all older than 50 or 75 years, I looked them up on the 'net. Needless to say, I'm not going to be rich any time soon.




I thought for sure the banjo ukulele would be worth something. The Martin guitar might be worth a couple hundred bucks. It is a 1938, but a common model. I have no proof or paperwork, but the story goes - Hank Williams. was passing through town on the train and went into my in-law's Coney Island Red Hots hot dog restaurant. Didn't have any money, and traded the guitar for a couple hot dogs. He was going to come back some day and redeem the guitar, but never did. My in-laws never listened to the radio and probably didn't know who that guy was, so I really doubt they'd make up a story like that, but who knows.


----------



## Yvonne G

I doubt it's true. I've just been looking at old pictures of hank Williams and he doesn't have a plain dark guitar in any of them.

...or maybe it was a hobo with a guitar who made up the story. Now that sounds more reasonable.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> What about you?



Without cranberry sauce, I don't know if there'd be a reason to celebrate anything. Food is my favorite food, but cranberry sauce is a close second.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> just think of all those drunk babies :-(



People use to give a little to babies to keep them quiet.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Without cranberry sauce, I don't know if there'd be a reason to celebrate anything. Food is my favorite food, but cranberry sauce is a close second.



A man after my own heart! It's a wonder I don't weigh much more than I do, as I LOVE to eat!!


----------



## Jacqui

I have a hard time finding folks to take the cans of cranberries I get given. Now the dried ones I keep.


----------



## mike taylor

I love the canned cranberry sauce . That stuff tastes gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood!


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening all!


----------



## mike taylor

Good evening Jacqui ! ( in my best count Dracula voice)


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> I love the canned cranberry sauce . That stuff tastes gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood!


does it taste good?


----------



## mike taylor

O yeah !


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> does it taste good?



Don't listen to him. What does he know?


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like tomorrow will be interesting. High of 35. Rain, turning to sleet and snow with high winds. Maybe power outages. Gotta love holidays


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui he is the king of his own reality .


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like tomorrow will be interesting. High of 35. Rain, turning to sleet and snow with high winds. Maybe power outages. Gotta love holidays



Are you working?


----------



## Jacqui

Should see all the folks still out shopping


----------



## GRohr

Jacqui said:


> Should see all the folks still out shopping



Should see all the people still watching crappy TV and bored.....


----------



## Jacqui

Dang, now saying sleet starting at 8 am and my area has high chance of poweroutages


----------



## mike taylor

And it starts .ha-ha stealing pies ! Ha-ha


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Are you working?



In a few minutes and all the other cashiers go home.


----------



## Jacqui

Have a great night guys.


----------



## Jacqui

Break time and nobody has been on.


----------



## Jacqui

Gobble gobble!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning Jacqui


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> In a few minutes and all the other cashiers go home.



Will you be working more during the shopping season?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## sissyofone

Just stopping by to say Happy Turkey Day to everyone.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> And it starts .ha-ha stealing pies ! Ha-ha



What, no Kool whip?!


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 156835



Have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Jacqui

sissyofone said:


> Just stopping by to say Happy Turkey Day to everyone.



Hope your day is going well.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 156836



Ohhhhh I love this one!


----------



## Jacqui

Happy Thanksgiving Noel and hubby!


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 156836


Have a great Thanksgiving to you also. ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> What, no Kool whip?!


No time for that when you're stealing pies ! Haha


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Have a great Thanksgiving to you also. ! ! !



Happy gobble day Steven.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Gobble gobble!



I guess we all can figure out what Jacqui does when it's slow at work.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I guess we all can figure out what Jacqui does when it's slow at work.



Phone was in locker. Those were done during my breaks. I work when I am on the clock.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Phone was in locker. Those were done during my breaks. I work when I am on the clock.


Sure you do Jacqui .


----------



## the_newzie

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Momof4

Happy Thanksgiving to my tortoise family!!!


----------



## dmmj

if I knew you were coming I'd baked a cake. but I didn't so I did not sorry.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Phone was in locker. Those were done during my breaks. I work when I am on the clock.



Yeah...right! (Just kidding, of course. I know you're a good employee)


----------



## bouaboua

Show me the turkey......Everyone~~~ Show mw the TURKEY! ! ! !

@Yvonne G


----------



## dmmj

No


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Gobble gobble


----------



## dmmj

I've often wondered how people in other countries celebrate Thanksgiving hmmmmm


----------



## bouaboua

Just go out and eat. what ever excuses people can come up with to eat. of cause, eating associate with good time most of the case. giving thanks or not, is another topic.


----------



## bouaboua

Who want turkey?


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Thanksgiving US friends!
Hope you have a good holiday.


----------



## dmmj

sweet potatoes as an aphrodisiac ? I don't know about you but when I'm feeling romantic I always reach for them myself


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Show me the turkey......Everyone~~~ Show mw the TURKEY! ! ! !
> 
> @Yvonne G



It fell apart when I took it out of the pan:


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I've often wondered how people in other countries celebrate Thanksgiving hmmmmm


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> It fell apart when I took it out of the pan:
> 
> View attachment 156869


Looking good. Looking good!


----------



## smarch

Happy thanksgiving everyone! Finally done with work, got home ate my turkey and now relaxing and watching Christmas movies. Yeah I'm that kind of person. Just be happy I waited lol


----------



## smarch

Soooo yesterday I found out there's a good sushi place 3 doors down from my new job at the gym...this may mean trouble!! 
But sushi makes Sarah a happy Sarah soooo I mean that's good for customer service is it not?


----------



## smarch

AND!!! (Clearly I'm too tired to think I'm anything other than thought fragments) I got my hair done last night!! Be prepared, it's a picture of me not covered in mud *the HORROR*!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Happy thanksgiving everyone! Finally done with work, got home ate my turkey and now relaxing and watching Christmas movies. Yeah I'm that kind of person. Just be happy I waited lol



I love Christmas movies! I would ALMOST give up NCIS if a good Christmas movie, one that I haven't already seen, was on at the same time. I said ALMOST.


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> AND!!! (Clearly I'm too tired to think I'm anything other than thought fragments) I got my hair done last night!! Be prepared, it's a picture of me not covered in mud *the HORROR*!!!
> View attachment 156876
> 
> View attachment 156877



you are just so darned cute! Did that piercing at the very top of your ear hurt?


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> you are just so darned cute! Did that piercing at the very top of your ear hurt?


Awe thanks  
Yes and no it hurt... But that's because you can't see the whole piercing to imagine. Yes it hurt but no it doesn't hurt as much as it looks. I also kind a pierced it myself so that probably didn't help. Healing hurt most (you bump one end you bump both)


----------



## smarch

The worlds most interesting cat


----------



## bouaboua

smarch said:


> Soooo yesterday I found out there's a good sushi place 3 doors down from my new job at the gym...this may mean trouble!!
> But sushi makes Sarah a happy Sarah soooo I mean that's good for customer service is it not?
> View attachment 156875


I want sushi now. I WANT SUSHI NOW!


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Happy thanksgiving everyone! Finally done with work, got home ate my turkey and now relaxing and watching Christmas movies. Yeah I'm that kind of person. Just be happy I waited lol



And thus begins the great_ Home Alone_; Christmas movie or not debate.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Awe thanks
> Yes and no it hurt... But that's because you can't see the whole piercing to imagine. Yes it hurt but no it doesn't hurt as much as it looks. I also kind a pierced it myself so that probably didn't help. Healing hurt most (you bump one end you bump both)
> View attachment 156878



Did you use an actual piercing needle or just something sorta sharp and pointy like a safety pin?


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> I want sushi now. I WANT SUSHI NOW!



Let's see what's in my phone in terms of sushi...







Plus some bonus funnies





Note: these were only from my internal phone storage, I could have hunted down many more from Facebook... This is all from September till now... Hi I'm Sarah and I'm addicted to sushi!


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> And thus begins the great_ Home Alone_; Christmas movie or not debate.


Only the first and second! But yes!!


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Did you use an actual piercing needle or just something sorta sharp and pointy like a safety pin?


I didn't use a piercing needle (I certainly know I should have). I used an old piercing earring that was still sharp from years and years ago. I had the lower piercing done way back at the start of high school, and always wanted the industrial... But I knew no reputable piercer would take a piercing already done and make it part of an industrial (the angle would be all wrong) so I decided I wanted it too bad and was going to have it one way or another. It's been in a few years now and doesn't hurt at all


----------



## dmmj

smarch said:


> AND!!! (Clearly I'm too tired to think I'm anything other than thought fragments) I got my hair done last night!! Be prepared, it's a picture of me not covered in mud *the HORROR*!!!
> View attachment 156876
> 
> View attachment 156877


who are you and what do you do with smarch?


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> who are you and what do you do with smarch?


She's gone, the Sarah you know will be back when racing season is back, but this Sarah is cool too. Don't worry, my first race is scheduled at the end of January, not too long!
Fenway Park Spartan for your viewing pleasure:


----------



## dmmj

I miss the mud covered Sarah


----------



## bouaboua

smarch said:


> Let's see what's in my phone in terms of sushi...
> View attachment 156880
> 
> View attachment 156882
> 
> View attachment 156887
> 
> 
> Plus some bonus funnies
> View attachment 156893
> 
> View attachment 156894
> 
> 
> Note: these were only from my internal phone storage, I could have hunted down many more from Facebook... This is all from September till now... Hi I'm Sarah and I'm addicted to sushi!


YOU ARE TOO MUCH! ! ! !. I HATE YOU! ! !

Honey! ! ! ! Let's go to have sushi for Thanksgiving dinner, Hurry....before Sarah eat them all!


----------



## dmmj

I thought you were having a hot pot?


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Awe thanks
> Yes and no it hurt... But that's because you can't see the whole piercing to imagine. Yes it hurt but no it doesn't hurt as much as it looks. I also kind a pierced it myself so that probably didn't help. Healing hurt most (you bump one end you bump both)
> View attachment 156878



Oh, ouch! I didn't realize!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hola


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> I miss the mud covered Sarah


So do i. But I have stacks of pictures to last us.


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> YOU ARE TOO MUCH! ! ! !. I HATE YOU! ! !
> 
> Honey! ! ! ! Let's go to have sushi for Thanksgiving dinner, Hurry....before Sarah eat them all!


Too late, I ate ALL the fishies!!! 
Funny thing is I know a guy who could completely own me in sushi eating... Which is ok because he's the reason I found and love my Sushi place up in Killington so much! Literally the fact that there's a sushi place right next to my second job is terrrrrrible for my finances. I've dropped over $100 on a sushi date with a friend *oops*


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, ouch! I didn't realize!!


Like I said, looks like it hurts far more than it actually does. I've actually run all my races this year with it in too. And no the holes in my earlobes didn't hurt either. Then again I have a history with pain and tolerating it far too well. My ears are my favorite!


----------



## smarch

If y'all think non muddy me is weird you should see this old picture of me I just found searching Facebook!


----------



## Yvonne G

Picked all the meat off the bones and put them in the stew pot, dumped the rest of the stuffing in the pot, washed the dishes and closed up all the outdoor habitats. It's gonna' be another frosty one tonight.

@Jacqui : Drive home from work very carefully in your bad weather.

@smarch : UGH.. seeing all that mud on your bare skin gives me the heebie jeebies! I don't like mud/dirt on my skin and it really creeps me out to have dirt in my shoes.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Hola


Hola！ ！ ！ ！ ！


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Picked all the meat off the bones and put them in the stew pot, dumped the rest of the stuffing in the pot, washed the dishes and closed up all the outdoor habitats. It's gonna' be another frosty one tonight.
> 
> @Jacqui : Drive home from work very carefully in your bad weather.
> 
> @smarch : UGH.. seeing all that mud on your bare skin gives me the heebie jeebies! I don't like mud/dirt on my skin and it really creeps me out to have dirt in my shoes.


I think I love mud so much because we're raised to be clean and tidy and all that, and at races I'm ALLOWED to get covered in mud! 

All that food talk has me hungry again! So much was eaten today!!


----------



## bouaboua

We will drop to 32 next couple tonight. Stay warm Bay Area!


----------



## bouaboua

Try again Steven.....

We will drop to 32 next couple nights. Stay warm Bay Area!


----------



## leigti

We aren't going to get above 26 for the next three days. I'm about ready to jump into the tortoise enclosure, it's warm in there.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## dmmj

Gillian Moore said:


>


so how does one tell when you're okay & when you want a hug? Or should I just hug you every time I see you? Which I don't have a problem doing mind you.


----------



## Gillian M

dmmj said:


> so how does one tell when you're okay & when you want a hug? Or should I just hug you every time I see you? Which I don't have a problem doing mind you.


----------



## Jacqui

Not looking forward to what it might be like outside. Early evening I fed the outside cats, even though few ventured out. I brought in the new bags of cat and dog food from the pickup. At that time I could barely get the door or the bed cover opened. The truck was ice covered and it was sleeting pretty heavily at the time. I had taken out my two more adventurous Chihuahuas and I found both safely tucked by the front door waiting to get back in side. Good news is the power stayed on. Bad news is missed Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Jacqui

Goood mmooorrrrnnnning TFO!


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


>



So Gillian are you okay today?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Who want turkey?
> View attachment 156862



This picture reminds me of my pet tom Turkey a few years back. He had a hatred for all things red. My ex had a red flannel shirt that just drove the turkey crazy. He would chase and attack the ex for wearing it. Finally I had it hanging on the line to dry one day and the turkey ripped it down and just went to town on it until it was a rag.

Our rototiller was also red. Even when running, he would go after it. When we needed to use the tiller, I had to be put on turkey duty and keep him away.


----------



## Jacqui

My Mom use to tell about how my Grandfather (father's side) had this big old tom turkey. He would attack anybody who dared get out of a car or even go outside. My Grandfather thought it was hilarious. Then one day the tom decided he no longer liked my Grandfather either and attacked him. Let's just say turkey was on the supper menu that night.


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> Happy Thanksgiving US friends!
> Hope you have a good holiday.





Lyn W said:


> Happy Thanksgiving US friends!
> Hope you have a good holiday.



Thank you!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> The worlds most interesting cat
> View attachment 156879


 
Love the face.


----------



## Jacqui

Everybody must be suffering turkey hangovers. ..


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> ... Good news is the power stayed on. Bad news is missed Thanksgiving dinner.



Aw heck. Sorry to hear that. 



Jacqui said:


> This picture reminds me of my pet tom Turkey a few years back. He had a hatred for all things red. My ex had a red flannel shirt that just drove the turkey crazy. He would chase and attack the ex for wearing it. Finally I had it hanging on the line to dry one day and the turkey ripped it down and just went to town on it until it was a rag.
> 
> Our rototiller was also red. Even when running, he would go after it. When we needed to use the tiller, I had to be put on turkey duty and keep him away.



We've had a couple of turkeys at different times in our lifetime. One was a bronze and the other a white. Both were toms and grew up to be very overweight. But they never were aggressive. The aggressive bird was Baby Huey, a Grey Toulouse goose.

Good morning everyone! Did you all go to Black Friday and get trampled? I'll be going into town on my regular Friday errand run, but the stores I go to usually don't get too crowded.

We had another hard freeze last night. My banana trees that I was so proud of are all limp and black. One of my outside cats has learned that if she follows me while I'm making my evening rounds she can sleep overnight in the Aldabran shed if she gets in there before I close the door. I've put up a cat bed on the shelf in there. Another one used to sleep on top of the aviary, but now that it's gone, I've made a bed for her on top of the Manouria shed. I tipped a crate on its side and put blankets in there. She seems to like it ok. I feel sorry for the outside animals when it gets that cold at night.


----------



## Jacqui

My turkey was nice, as long as you did not have red on.  He got fat and then his feet became a bit crippled up. In his youth, he and his siblings would fly at night up on top of the house to roost.

We had a trio of geese that were a bit on the nasty side. They liked to hiss and bite.


----------



## dmmj

it's too cold here in California. I'm out (drops mic)


----------



## dmmj

I'm going to guess and say that a Tom Turkey is a male Turkey correct?


----------



## dmmj

is that a official designation or a farmer colloquial?


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like I might get to see Jeff for a few minutes either Sat night before work or Sunday after work, as he does a drive by for his drugs.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I'm going to guess and say that a Tom Turkey is a male Turkey correct?



Yes it is.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> it's too cold here in California. I'm out (drops mic)



*picks up the mic* Be careful with your toys David.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> is that a official designation or a farmer colloquial?



Or maybe I am just being mean and calling Tom a turkey.


----------



## mike taylor

He has been called way worse. Haha


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> He has been called way worse. Haha



I don't doubt it.


----------



## Jacqui

Mike what are you going to do with all this time off?


----------



## mike taylor

I have no idea ?????????? It's so much time it's crazy !


----------



## dmmj

you can call Tom a turkey if you want to but I seriously doubt he taste as good one


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> you can call Tom a turkey if you want to but I seriously doubt he taste as good one



Nothing I want to find out either.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Nothing I want to find out either.


well to be honest I'm not in any rush either, just saying


----------



## Gillian M

everyone.


----------



## Gillian M

"Most people say you cannot live without love; I think that.....*OXYGEN* is much more important."


----------



## mike taylor

If it's the right person they are your oxygen . Just saying


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## mike taylor

You got me I'm such a sucker !


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> You got me I'm such a sucker !


It's so easy to fall into such "traps" if so I may call them, isn't it?


----------



## mike taylor

Yes it is !


----------



## bouaboua

I do looks like a dog......You got me also!


----------



## Elohi

Hey guys, just popping in to say hello. I hope you are all well. 
Tragedy has struck my family with the sudden death of my dad. He was in a bad accident and was killed on impact. My brother and I are overwhelmed with his death and everything associated with it. It's very difficult and overwhelming. My dad was a great guy. A genius and a saint in so many ways. He was always helping people out. Anyways, I'm with my brother in Utah, away from my husband and kids and won't be able to go back home for some time. I miss them so much. And I miss my dad. This is just really damn hard.


----------



## bouaboua

OH NO.......I'm so sorry! I'm so sorry!


----------



## mike taylor

So sorry Monica .


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Hey guys, just popping in to say hello. I hope you are all well.
> Tragedy has struck my family with the sudden death of my dad. He was in a bad accident and was killed on impact. My brother and I are overwhelmed with his death and everything associated with it. It's very difficult and overwhelming. My dad was a great guy. A genius and a saint in so many ways. He was always helping people out. Anyways, I'm with my brother in Utah, away from my husband and kids and won't be able to go back home for some time. I miss them so much. And I miss my dad. This is just really damn hard.



Loss like this is never easy nor words of much help, but know we are sending warm wishes your way.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> everyone.



Hi back.


----------



## mike taylor

Pulled my back again ! Boy this sucks !


----------



## mike taylor

Me and my back Buddy are hanging out . ha-ha I love this machine !


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> Hey guys, just popping in to say hello. I hope you are all well.
> Tragedy has struck my family with the sudden death of my dad. He was in a bad accident and was killed on impact. My brother and I are overwhelmed with his death and everything associated with it. It's very difficult and overwhelming. My dad was a great guy. A genius and a saint in so many ways. He was always helping people out. Anyways, I'm with my brother in Utah, away from my husband and kids and won't be able to go back home for some time. I miss them so much. And I miss my dad. This is just really damn hard.


Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss! You and your family are in my prayers


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Me and my back Buddy are hanging out . ha-ha I love this machine !


back buddy? Okay then


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Pulled my back again ! Boy this sucks !


Oh man! Feel better and take it easy Mike


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Pulled my back again ! Boy this sucks !



Guess we know how some of this time off will be spent.


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Hey guys, just popping in to say hello. I hope you are all well.
> Tragedy has struck my family with the sudden death of my dad. He was in a bad accident and was killed on impact. My brother and I are overwhelmed with his death and everything associated with it. It's very difficult and overwhelming. My dad was a great guy. A genius and a saint in so many ways. He was always helping people out. Anyways, I'm with my brother in Utah, away from my husband and kids and won't be able to go back home for some time. I miss them so much. And I miss my dad. This is just really damn hard.



That's very sad news, indeed, Monica. Take the time you need to be with your brother. Nothing really helps, but you and he both need to be together now to reminisce.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Guess we know how some of this time off will be spent.


That's the way it always happens . Try to get stuff done and my back goes out .


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> back buddy? Okay then


It's a cool machine it sends electrical pulses into the muscle and helps fix it quickly .


----------



## bouaboua

Coughing, stuffy nose, terrible body ache but no fever. Great! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Coughing, stuffy nose, terrible body ache but no fever. Great! ! ! ! !



I thought you were doing better.


----------



## jaizei

KEURIG® KOLD™ seems like a good idea until you see that it's $5 for 4 cups of soda.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> KEURIG® KOLD™ seems like a good idea until you see that it's $5 for 4 cups of soda.



LOL! I thought you were offering a remedy for Bouboua's cold. The coffee one makes pretty expensive cups of coffee too.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I thought you were doing better.


I thought that too yesterday. But this morning turn worse.......I have now this terrible body ache.......NOT FUN!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I thought that too yesterday. But this morning turn worse.......I have now this terrible body ache.......NOT FUN!



So sorry to hear this, Steven. Are you taking anything for it? I've found that staying in bed, all wrapped up nice and warm, and just sweating it out, and sleeping helps to break it. Alka Seltzer Cold and Flu works good too.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm surprised no one has come on to tell us of the wonderful Black Friday deals they got today. My daughter always reads the ads and gets up at what she calls "the butt crack of dawn" and goes into town for the deals. She buys most of her Christmas gifts on Black Friday.

I got a bag of Kit 'n Kaboodle cat food for $6, regular about $10. Petsmart usually gives out gifts or coupons on Black Friday, but today nothing. Not too much traffic, thank goodness. I was able to get my errands run and grocery shopping done in just an hour or so.


----------



## mike taylor

I don't shop at all .


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I'm surprised no one has come on to tell us of the wonderful Black Friday deals they got today. My daughter always reads the ads and gets up at what she calls "the butt crack of dawn" and goes into town for the deals. She buys most of her Christmas gifts on Black Friday.
> 
> I got a bag of Kit 'n Kaboodle cat food for $6, regular about $10. Petsmart usually gives out gifts or coupons on Black Friday, but today nothing. Not too much traffic, thank goodness. I was able to get my errands run and grocery shopping done in just an hour or so.



Would have loved that catfood deal, my cats love it. Normally I stock up on litter too on black fruday deals. Well maybe next year the weather will be good and I will have some money to spend. It's always an added pain because unlike every other company I know, when there is a holiday instead of moving pay days up, they move them back. So instead of being paid on a Friday you get paid on the next Monday.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I don't shop at all .



You let your sweet wife have all the fun, huh.


----------



## dmmj

shop? I'm a guy, sorry.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I've sat here about as long as my back can take. This chair just kills my back. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> You let your sweet wife have all the fun, huh.


You got it . I haven't ever bought my my own underwear . ha-ha . I hate shopping can't stand crowded places .


----------



## AZtortMom

I do my shopping online, the crowds can have joys of Black Friday. 
Plus, from what I've read the real quality stuff isn't on sale


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! I thought you were offering a remedy for Bouboua's cold. The coffee one makes pretty expensive cups of coffee too.



I can see the value in the coffee maker. Coffee is made to order. If I drank coffee, I'd have one. I almost bought one just to make hot chocolate but somehow managed to show restraint. I can't imagine the soda machine actually being successful unless the mixed drinks carry it.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> So sorry to hear this, Steven. Are you taking anything for it? I've found that staying in bed, all wrapped up nice and warm, and just sweating it out, and sleeping helps to break it. Alka Seltzer Cold and Flu works good too.


Thank you Yvonne. 

I did that last night, Two Tylenol PM before I went to bed. I will do that again tonight. I will give you a call in the morning Dr. @Yvonne G .


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I'm surprised no one has come on to tell us of the wonderful Black Friday deals they got today. My daughter always reads the ads and gets up at what she calls "the butt crack of dawn" and goes into town for the deals. She buys most of her Christmas gifts on Black Friday.
> 
> I got a bag of Kit 'n Kaboodle cat food for $6, regular about $10. Petsmart usually gives out gifts or coupons on Black Friday, but today nothing. Not too much traffic, thank goodness. I was able to get my errands run and grocery shopping done in just an hour or so.



I can post all the things I've thought about buying but haven't yet.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UW0MOCA/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## mike taylor

I drink orange juice and eat dayquil Cold & Flu works great for me plus a vitamin b12 shot.


----------



## Jacqui

I usually just do the oj thing myself, when I have a cold.


----------



## Jacqui

Just chased off the latest 'possom stealing the left over cat food on the front porch. One of my Chi dogs or my antique dog let me know when one shows up. This is huge one.


----------



## bouaboua

Thank you all for all the good advises. I should fell better tomorrow because all the good vibe I received from the forum.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Thank you all for all the good advises. I should fell better tomorrow because all the good vibe I received from the forum.



We can only hope.

*makes face mask more comfortable while disinfecting the screen*


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> We can only hope.
> 
> *makes face mask more comfortable while disinfecting the screen*


Too late my Lady.....too late!


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Just chased off the latest 'possom stealing the left over cat food on the front porch. One of my Chi dogs or my antique dog let me know when one shows up. This is huge one.






Close enough, right?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> View attachment 156991
> 
> 
> Close enough, right?



Earlier in the year I had a mother and her family stopping by for supper. At the other house, it is a hassle with the coons. I had a tricky one who would even come out and steal the food when you put it out in the am.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> I can see the value in the coffee maker. Coffee is made to order. If I drank coffee, I'd have one. I almost bought one just to make hot chocolate but somehow managed to show restraint. I can't imagine the soda machine actually being successful unless the mixed drinks carry it.


you do not need a coffee maker, just a hot water dispenser


----------



## Jacqui

Goood morning!


----------



## mike taylor

Good day !


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good day !



Back better?


----------



## Jacqui

Steven, cold better?


----------



## Jacqui

Monica, sending thoughts your way.


----------



## Jacqui

Was fun taking the dogs for walks today. All the ice crackling under our feet. Was both musical and fed the inner child.


----------



## Jacqui

Thursday afternoon I was out in the sleet, getting my shoes wet and my hands frozen playing in pool water. I had brought in the turtles about a week before, but had to set something up for the two goldfish. I had their tank cleaned and set up, so now to bring them in before the real cold. I don't know how long I dug through leaves searching, before finally giving up after completely draining the two pools. The only thing I can figure is I let the water levels drop lower then normal and perhaps a coon came fishing.

Poor fish. They survived the flood, but not the fall. So now I have a tank all set up and running with nothing in it. Thinking about buying two more of the cheap feeder goldfish.

Normally in the spring I buy feeder goldfish for each pool to control the skeeters. Then in the fall, I use to put them in the buried hot tub. Makes for cheap pest control with a little shiney glimmers of beauty in each pool. They start spring so small and by fall they are large, plump, and beautiful. My turtles are too lazy to chase them down. Except the snapper, so I toss the ones I consider ugly in there with her. Those brownish ones. The bright colorful ones go into "safe" pools.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Back better?


Not to bad but the cold weather sucks .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Not to bad but the cold weather sucks .



But you don't have to work out in it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
How's the back Mike?
Thoughts and prayers to you Monica


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> you do not need a coffee maker, just a hot water dispenser



I've thought about adding one. But then again, I've also thought about installing a central vacuum. I debate whether I'll live in this house long enough to really enjoy/use it r if I should just wait until I build something new.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Noel and Yvonne.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Thursday afternoon I was out in the sleet, getting my shoes wet and my hands frozen playing in pool water. I had brought in the turtles about a week before, but had to set something up for the two goldfish. I had their tank cleaned and set up, so now to bring them in before the real cold. I don't know how long I dug through leaves searching, before finally giving up after completely draining the two pools. The only thing I can figure is I let the water levels drop lower then normal and perhaps a coon came fishing.
> 
> Poor fish. They survived the flood, but not the fall. So now I have a tank all set up and running with nothing in it. Thinking about buying two more of the cheap feeder goldfish.
> 
> Normally in the spring I buy feeder goldfish for each pool to control the skeeters. Then in the fall, I use to put them in the buried hot tub. Makes for cheap pest control with a little shiney glimmers of beauty in each pool. They start spring so small and by fall they are large, plump, and beautiful. My turtles are too lazy to chase them down. Except the snapper, so I toss the ones I consider ugly in there with her. Those brownish ones. The bright colorful ones go into "safe" pools.



I've never rescued the goldfish from the pond. They live through frozen water.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I've thought about adding one. But then again, I've also thought about installing a central vacuum. I debate whether I'll live in this house long enough to really enjoy/use it r if I should just wait until I build something new.



New is good. It's great to be the first one to make water spots on your new shining bathroom.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Morning Noel and Yvonne.



Mornin' Jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I've never rescued the goldfish from the pond. They live through frozen water.



They would in the buried tub too, but not in these small and shallow ones.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning Noel and Yvonne.


Morning playing with some old friends


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Momof4

Good morning!! We are back from our desert trip and I came down with a cold! I think I probably feel like Steven does. Yucky!! 
We had crazy weather, everything but snow in just 5 days. It was in the 40's on turkey day so we 25 of us ate in our trailer. Fun times!


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning playing with some old friends
> View attachment 157032



I did not know you had a cat.


----------



## Jacqui

Another crazy with a gun. This time in CO.


----------



## Gillian M

A smart idea is it not?


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Morning playing with some old friends
> View attachment 157032



It's winter time, girl. Where are your shoes?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!! We are back from our desert trip and I came down with a cold! I think I probably feel like Steven does. Yucky!!
> We had crazy weather, everything but snow in just 5 days. It was in the 40's on turkey day so we 25 of us ate in our trailer. Fun times!
> View attachment 157034
> 
> View attachment 157035
> 
> View attachment 157036



My gosh, that's a lot of people over for dinner. Simply adore the turkey hat! Thank goodness for paper plates! Good times!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> It's winter time, girl. Where are your shoes?


She may be warm in there.


----------



## Yvonne G

This a.m. I raked up a bunch of leaves and packed the desert tortoises away in their hibernaculum, then I piled the rest of the leaves over the top of it. There were still two hold-outs sitting in the sun, but I put them away and blocked the door. The sun is shining beautifully. It's about 50F degrees, but in the sun it feels a lot warmer. Then when I came in the house, whew! It feels so hot in here.

My back is killing me. This chair and the leaves. I need one of Mike's back buddies.

Time for lunch. Turkey soup for me today. This time I added a bit of cream of mushroom soup to the stock. It gave it just the right flavor. Soup along with my fresh baked bread and cold butter. Yum!


----------



## bouaboua

This is New York's weather.




This is San Jose's weather today.



I'm confused


----------



## Jacqui

Steven, variety is the spice of life.


----------



## bouaboua

I like variety, but I don't like San Jose become colder than NY. Way too cold last night.WooooooooooooooooooZ


----------



## Gillian M

"Do not take life too seriously. You will never get out of it alive!"


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> I like variety, but I don't like San Jose become colder than NY. Way too cold last night.WooooooooooooooooooZ


Hi! Are you another one who dislikes cold weather.....*UGH*!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I like variety, but I don't like San Jose become colder than NY. Way too cold last night.WooooooooooooooooooZ



It's ok, Steven...in another few weeks you can thumb your nose at them, all covered in snow, while you're sitting in the sun.


----------



## bouaboua

How's the turkey soup? Hmmmmmmmm, a bowl of hot turkey soup sounds soooooooooo good for lunch.

My wife is cooking up some ribs for lunch. I'm hungry now!

Watching collage football all day...............What else you can do when you under the weather??


----------



## Gillian M

I bet the gentlemen reading the above will *LOVE *it!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> It's winter time, girl. Where are your shoes?


It's only 56 out  plus it's pretty toasty in the house about 79


----------



## bouaboua

Baby back ribs....


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Baby back ribs....
> 
> View attachment 157065
> View attachment 157066
> View attachment 157067
> View attachment 157068



That looks delicious!! 
Wow, that's definitely a lunch fit for a king! What's for dinner?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Another crazy with a gun. This time in CO.



I just looked it up?


----------



## bouaboua

Bones........


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Baby back ribs....
> 
> View attachment 157065
> View attachment 157066
> View attachment 157067
> View attachment 157068



Yummy!


----------



## Jacqui

I saw a rainbow on my way into the big city.


----------



## dmmj

The Sun was shining today nice and bright but it was cold cold cold cold cold ever so cold.


----------



## dmmj

did I mention it was cold?


----------



## dmmj

November 28th National Day is French toast day. Didn't we change that to American toast day a while back? Enjoy the day have some french toast get some cavities.


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> did I mention it was cold?


No


----------



## dmmj

AZtortMom said:


> No


okay, it was cold.


----------



## bouaboua

Did I mention it was cold?


----------



## dmmj

has anyone used the McRib locator?


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Did I mention it was cold?
> 
> View attachment 157097



Seriously?? That is freezing!!!

We will be in the mid 30's tonight!


----------



## bouaboua

That was in degree C




This is in degree F.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> How's the turkey soup? Hmmmmmmmm, a bowl of hot turkey soup sounds soooooooooo good for lunch.
> 
> My wife is cooking up some ribs for lunch. I'm hungry now!
> 
> Watching collage football all day...............What else you can do when you under the weather??



This has to have been the best batch of turkey soup I've ever made. Yum! But football? Please. UG!


----------



## bouaboua

It's none stop Law and Order, or collage football? There are some very,very nice play today. 

You have to really pay attention when you watching Law and order, other wise you may not follow the story line. Football......you can walk away and come back to another action. 

Waiting for Dateline NBC to start......


----------



## Jacqui

Spending my pre work hours watching Bones with my daughters.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

We have had a few cold nights, but not enough to get the box turtles to dig in for the winter.


This nice weather can't last much longer, I appreciate every day of it though.


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> That was in degree C
> 
> View attachment 157108
> 
> 
> This is in degree F.



I didn't notice it was C! Lol!


----------



## bouaboua

Turtulas-Len said:


> We have had a few cold nights, but not enough to get the box turtles to dig in for the winter.
> View attachment 157115
> View attachment 157116
> This nice weather can't last much longer, I appreciate every day of it though.


WOW!

They are so pretty.


----------



## dmmj

I want to do something to make people happy, I've narrowed it down to ventriloquism or stripping


----------



## bouaboua

2


----------



## bouaboua

I hope everyone have Corning's Gorilla glass 4


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I want to do something to make people happy, I've narrowed it down to ventriloquism or stripping



Why not both?

I'd use the meme but that'd seem wrong.


----------



## dmmj

who would want to see a dummy strip?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I hope everyone have Corning's Gorilla glass 4



Why?


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> We have had a few cold nights, but not enough to get the box turtles to dig in for the winter.
> View attachment 157115
> View attachment 157116
> This nice weather can't last much longer, I appreciate every day of it though.



I thought all of mine went down a couple of weeks ago. Then Wednesday I found one out and about. Very beautiful adult there.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Why?





Jacqui said:


> Why?


Shattered screen, when David try to do both.


----------



## dmmj

apparently things have gotten really bad in Greece. The economy is so bad right now. The price of a half an hour with a lady of the evening has gone down to two euros.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> I thought all of mine went down a couple of weeks ago. Then Wednesday I found one out and about. Very beautiful adult there.


The one in the first pic is a female that someone left here a couple years ago without telling me, so I don't know if it is local or brought from somewhere else.


----------



## dmmj

we have a safe surrender law here in California. you can give up a baby and a fire station any hospital no questions asked nothing. they just found a baby newborn buried in a park somewhere under some cardboard in a bunch of gravel.the baby was found alive but very very cold it was taken to the hospital and so far so good. personal opinion now the mom should burn you know where.


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> who would want to see a dummy strip?


My thought exactly!


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> we have a safe surrender law here in California. you can give up a baby and a fire station any hospital no questions asked nothing. they just found a baby newborn buried in a park somewhere under some cardboard in a bunch of gravel.the baby was found alive but very very cold it was taken to the hospital and so far so good. personal opinion now the mom should burn you know where.


If you can just dump a kid at the hospital why wouldn't you do that ? I don't understand not keeping your kid . Most animals will kill their young in times of need . Humans are animals also . But some are Neanderthals ! I don't get it . Why hurt a baby when there's places to give them to .


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## dmmj

too early, David sleep now.


----------



## sibi

Good morning everyone. I'm sorry I disappeared for some months now. A lot of bad things happened in my life. I'd like to try and get back to chat. I have a new addition, at least for 4 years. I'll make a thread on him. His name is Mr. George and he's a 3 year old sully. I would like an update on members I knew, if you'd like to share.
Hi Mike, David, and Jacqui


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Sibi! What a wonderful seasonal gift it is to have you back. How are you? How is Runt doing?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> too early, David sleep now.



*pulls the covers up on David and quietly leaves the room.*


----------



## Lyn W

mike taylor said:


> If you can just dump a kid at the hospital why wouldn't you do that ? I don't understand not keeping your kid . Most animals will kill their young in times of need . Humans are animals also . But some are Neanderthals ! I don't get it . Why hurt a baby when there's places to give them to .


Could be that Mum is a scared kid whose parents hadn't noticed she was pregnant and she doesn't want them to know. Not that that's an excuse for leaving a baby to possibly die, but it happens. If the Mum is an adult then given your law it is unforgiveable! I hope the baby is OK.


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Sunday to you all!
It's only about 8'C here, very squally - wet and windy!
Hope its much nicer where you are.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Good morning people


----------



## Jacqui

Yuck! Coffee. Lol


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Hi Sibi! What a wonderful seasonal gift it is to have you back. How are you? How is Runt doing?



I really missed you! How are you? Baby Runt is doing great! I have her on a special diet. She has a med she needs to take probably for the rest of her life. But, with that, she's able to pass her feces and not develop a blockage. It's been over a year since her hospitalization, and so far so good. I am also caring for a person's sully, who like Baby Runt, had a rough beginning. Her husband was assigned to Japan for 4 years. So, I'll be caring for him until they return. I'll be creating a post on our new arrival soon. Look for it.


----------



## Jacqui

Glad Runt is doing good! How about you?


----------



## Yvonne G

Good Morning, all! Good to see you back, Sylvia!

It's a cold one this a.m. I've got a nice fire going, but am in no hurry to get outside to tend to the tortoises.


----------



## Jacqui

Hiya Yvonne!


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning all 
Welcome back Sibi
I missed you


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!! 
My tortoises are not happy with this chilly weather! They are grumpy! 
I'm hoping to at least get them out for an hour to graze. 

We are thinking about getting our tree today. It's my daughters turn to chose it. Let's hope it decent! 

Do or did you guys have small traditions for the holidays? 
We only have small ones like the kids take turns picking the tree and the other puts on the Angel . 

We also cook cinnamon rolls or French toast on x-mas morning because it makes the house smell good while opening gifts.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> who would want to see a dummy strip?




I was thinking that there wouldn't be a dummy needed.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Hiya Yvonne!



Howdy, Miz Jacqui!



AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning all
> Welcome back Sibi
> I missed you



Good Morning, Noel!!



Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> My tortoises are not happy with this chilly weather! They are grumpy!
> I'm hoping to at least get them out for an hour to graze.
> 
> We are thinking about getting our tree today. It's my daughters turn to chose it. Let's hope it decent!
> 
> Do or did you guys have small traditions for the holidays?
> We only have small ones like the kids take turns picking the tree and the other puts on the Angel .
> 
> We also cook cinnamon rolls or French toast on x-mas morning because it makes the house smell good while opening gifts.



I don't do trees or decorations anymore. Too much trouble for just me, and I'm pretty much bah humbug anyway. No traditions here! A few years ago my grand daughter, who lives in Texas, spent Christmas with me. She brought a small box of ornaments and we bought one of those living trees from the grocery store in a 10" pot. Except for cooking turkey. I love the way the house smells when a turkey is in the oven.


----------



## dmmj

I've been told to never look a gift horse in the mouth. Say what? who's looking at a horses mouth?


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> I've been told to never look a gift horse in the mouth. Say what? who's looking at a horses mouth?


Their breath smell like hay


----------



## Yvonne G

Isn't this a pretty picture? I saw it on Facebook:


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Isn't this a pretty picture? I saw it on Facebook:


it is very pretty indeed. in fact it's so pretty I suspect fraud of some sort. That's the cynic in me


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I've been told to never look a gift horse in the mouth. Say what? who's looking at a horses mouth?



Somebody who is buying one.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Isn't this a pretty picture? I saw it on Facebook:


Looks like bit should be a cover for "Birds and Blooms".


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> My tortoises are not happy with this chilly weather! They are grumpy!
> I'm hoping to at least get them out for an hour to graze.
> 
> We are thinking about getting our tree today. It's my daughters turn to chose it. Let's hope it decent!
> 
> Do or did you guys have small traditions for the holidays?
> We only have small ones like the kids take turns picking the tree and the other puts on the Angel .
> 
> We also cook cinnamon rolls or French toast on x-mas morning because it makes the house smell good while opening gifts.



We do the cinnamon rolls too.


----------



## Jacqui

My holiday traditions all pretty much died with my Mom. My kids are now making their own. About the only carry over is the turkey not being done on time.

My youngest son almost bought his Christmas tree from me last night. I was pleasantly pleased to hear my cheapskate son is going to buy a real tree. I always had a real tree.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> My holiday traditions all pretty much died with my Mom. My kids are now making their own. About the only carry over is the turkey not being done on time.
> 
> My youngest son almost bought his Christmas tree from me last night. I was pleasantly pleased to hear my cheapskate son is going to buy a real tree. I always had a real tree.



If he buys a live tree, he can reuse it every year.


----------



## dmmj

live trees are the best so says me.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> If he buys a live tree, he can reuse it every year.


 

Lol my kids take after me, the tree would be dead before Christmas.


----------



## mike taylor

We aren't allowed to have a real tree . My sons allergies say no !


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> We aren't allowed to have a real tree . My sons allergies say no !



What a shame.


----------



## mike taylor

You're telling me ! When I was a kid it was real trees . I love the smell of a real tree . I do miss my pops bitching about having to carry a big heavy tree in the house . haha


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> You're telling me ! When I was a kid it was real trees . I love the smell of a real tree . I do miss my pops bitching about having to carry a big heavy tree in the house . haha



How allergic is he? Sneezing/eyes watering/itching or he's gonna die allergic?


----------



## mike taylor

I don't think he will die . But why make him miserable ?


----------



## Jacqui

Lunch of Mexican is over, Jeff is off driving down the road.


----------



## Jacqui

Hey Mike! Guess what tomorrow is.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Hey Mike! Guess what tomorrow is.


Shut your face !


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Shut your face !


----------



## pdrobber

Hello, hope everyone's Thanksgiving was nice. @Jacqui wait until you see what I brought home from the reptile expo today...


----------



## dmmj

suddenly everything seemed so far away


----------



## Elohi

Missing this guy sooooooo much. 
His dogs know...




The dog in these two pictures keeps giving me this look and last night barged into my dads room where I've been sleeping and slept at the foot of the bed on the floor. 
Hi guys. It's been another exhausting day. Took my rental car back to Salt Lake City because it was due back but I can't go home yet. Still so much to be done.


----------



## Elohi

I have no idea why my post, posted backwards?


----------



## Jacqui

What is going to happen with the dogs?


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Hello, hope everyone's Thanksgiving was nice. @Jacqui wait until you see what I brought home from the reptile expo today...



Talk about teases.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> What is going to happen with the dogs?


They are going to live with my dads best friend Willie and his wife. I'm so very tempted to take the one in the pictures home with me but I don't want to separate him from his mom. Johnny is 11.5 and Lexxi (mama dog) is 13.


----------



## dmmj

those are some good looking dogs.


----------



## mike taylor

How are you Monica ? Take care of yourself first everything else will be OK .


----------



## sibi

Hu Mike and David. Monica, I'm ignorant about why the dogs needed to go with "dad's best friend." What happened? Of course, you don't have to repeat anything you're not comfortable with. Whatever the case, I feel for you... truly


----------



## mike taylor

Sibi Monica's dad passed the other day .


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Hi Sibi! What a wonderful seasonal gift it is to have you back. How are you? How is Runt doing?



I'm dealing with pains all over. I had knee surgery in July, and I'm still swollen and sore. I'll try to post pics of my new invention to separate the two boys into their own spaces. All hubby has to do is open the shed door, and they could leave the shed at will, or not. Baby Runt's section is cut off since I put her in her own separate garden. Next spring, she gets her own shed since her scent makes the boys crazy. On a sad note, my grandson died in a truck accident a day before my knee surgery. He was only 21 and just married two months before. He left a young wife and baby daughter.


----------



## sibi

mike taylor said:


> Sibi Monica's dad passed the other day .



Oh how sad. I feel for her.


----------



## dmmj

I hope that if I ever have to run from the cops one day (fingers crossed) that I have the wherewithal to yell out the window you can call me mint jelly cause im on the lamb.


----------



## Jacqui

*sitting here shaking head at David's joke*


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning Jacqui it's stinking Monday and back to work .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Morning Jacqui it's stinking Monday and back to work .



Hope your day goes well.


----------



## Jacqui

Raining/sleet outside right now, heading towards snow as the morning moves on.


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi... Sorry about the grandson. So hard when it is somebody just starting out that dies.

Is the knee better though?


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Morning Jacqui it's stinking Monday and back to work .



But it makes the weekend seem that much better.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> But it makes the weekend seem that much better.



Yes it does!


----------



## Jacqui

There is now a thin white layer on everything. Mocha, one of my dogs, is getting so excited. To her, nothing is better then playing in drifts of snow.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> suddenly everything seemed so far away



"Yesterday, all my troubles seemed so far away
Now it looks as though they're here to stay
oh, I believe in yesterday
Suddenly, I'm not half the man I used to be
There's a shadow hanging over me
Oh, yesterday came suddenly."



Elohi said:


> View attachment 157224
> 
> Missing this guy sooooooo much.
> His dogs know...
> View attachment 157225
> 
> View attachment 157226
> 
> The dog in these two pictures keeps giving me this look and last night barged into my dads room where I've been sleeping and slept at the foot of the bed on the floor.
> Hi guys. It's been another exhausting day. Took my rental car back to Salt Lake City because it was due back but I can't go home yet. Still so much to be done.




So very sorry, Monica. What will happen with the dogs now? What a nice picture you have to remind you of the good times.



sibi said:


> I'm dealing with pains all over. I had knee surgery in July, and I'm still swollen and sore. I'll try to post pics of my new invention to separate the two boys into their own spaces. All hubby has to do is open the shed door, and they could leave the shed at will, or not. Baby Runt's section is cut off since I put her in her own separate garden. Next spring, she gets her own shed since her scent makes the boys crazy. On a sad note, my grandson died in a truck accident a day before my knee surgery. He was only 21 and just married two months before. He left a young wife and baby daughter.



That's terrible, Sylvia. I'm so sorry this happened.



dmmj said:


> I hope that if I ever have to run from the cops one day (fingers crossed) that I have the wherewithal to yell out the window you can call me mint jelly cause im on the lamb.



Despite the terrible pun, I had this picture in my mind of David rolling down the street as fast as his little hands could make him go, in his wheel chair with the Keystone cops waving their night sticks and running after him, tumbling and tripping!



Jacqui said:


> Good morning!




Hey, Jacqui! Seems like you've jumped right out of summer into winter! I hope you have all the outdoor chores taken care of.

Today is my leaf raking day. I still need to pile up more leaves over the desert and Texas tortoises' hibernaculums. The two sulcatas I'm babysitting are doing ok. One's in the house the other's outside. He comes and goes into the night house all on his own. It's really amazing how they learn so quickly how to get through the vinyl strip door into the night house. I've got them for another week.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> "Yesterday, all my troubles seemed so far away
> Now it looks as though they're here to stay
> oh, I believe in yesterday
> Suddenly, I'm not half the man I used to be
> There's a shadow hanging over me
> Oh, yesterday came suddenly."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So very sorry, Monica. What will happen with the dogs now? What a nice picture you have to remind you of the good times.
> 
> 
> 
> That's terrible, Sylvia. I'm so sorry this happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the terrible pun, I had this picture in my mind of David rolling down the street as fast as his little hands could make him go, in his wheel chair with the Keystone cops waving their night sticks and running after him, tumbling and tripping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Jacqui! Seems like you've jumped right out of summer into winter! I hope you have all the outdoor chores taken care of.
> 
> Today is my leaf raking day. I still need to pile up more leaves over the desert and Texas tortoises' hibernaculums. The two sulcatas I'm babysitting are doing ok. One's in the house the other's outside. He comes and goes into the night house all on his own. It's really amazing how they learn so quickly how to get through the vinyl strip door into the night house. I've got them for another week.


terrible pun? That pun was brilliant and you know it.


----------



## Jacqui

Thanks Yvonne, now I have that visual of cops after David.


----------



## dmmj

wouldn't be the first time, won't be the last time


----------



## mike taylor

You rebel you !


----------



## jaizei




----------



## mike taylor

She definitely doesn't want to eat the popcorn at the movies with him . ha-ha


----------



## Jacqui

Have a pork roast with BBQ seasonings on it cooking away in the kitchen.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Have a pork roast with BBQ seasonings on it cooking away in the kitchen.



I'll bet your house smells wonderful!!! I've been wanting to try pork in the crock pot for pulled pork sandwiches.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hello Jacqui and Chit chatters

I just wanted to show these chocolates my sister in law made.



I'm suddenly feeling a forceful desire for chocolate! ---Get it!? cuz you know...star wars...


----------



## Prairie Mom

I couldn't help but notice some of the tragic posts by @Elohi and @sibi! I'm so sorry! -Truly. I suspect Thanksgiving is cursed. I've seen tragedy strike so many times around this holiday. I just wanted you guys to know I'm thinking of you and hope peace can enter into your lives soon!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

In just 3 weeks the days will begin increasing in sun time. My guest groundhog found the stash of apples, I wish I had seen it trying to carry them to the burrow, he only got one over the fence but the others were spread all over the place.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Hello Jacqui and Chit chatters
> 
> I just wanted to show these chocolates my sister in law made.
> View attachment 157288
> 
> 
> I'm suddenly feeling a forceful desire for chocolate! ---Get it!? cuz you know...star wars...
> 
> View attachment 157289



Mmmne I want some! She did a great job. Jedi I tell you how much I like choclate? Don't think you will need a light saber to bite into them.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> In just 3 weeks the days will begin increasing in sun time. My guest groundhog found the stash of apples, I wish I had seen it trying to carry them to the burrow, he only got one over the fence but the others were spread all over the place.



That would have been something to see. Three more weeks, huh?  I can survive, I know I can...


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I'll bet your house smells wonderful!!! I've been wanting to try pork in the crock pot for pulled pork sandwiches.



Can only smell it in the kitchen so far. It will be pulled pork sandwiches minus the yucky bread.


----------



## Jacqui

I brought in from the pickup this morning a bed I bought for the little dogs. Since I placed it on the floor, the lab mix has made it his. He extends in all directions over this bed. Makes me grin each time I look over at him.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I'll bet your house smells wonderful!!! I've been wanting to try pork in the crock pot for pulled pork sandwiches.



Just remember to cook it almost all day!! The longer the more tender and easier to pull apart. 
I usually cook a loin about 6 hours.


----------



## jaizei

i must be doing this nap thing wrong - I'm more tired when I wake up than I was before.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Just remember to cook it almost all day!! The longer the more tender and easier to pull apart.
> I usually cook a loin about 6 hours.



I know and waiting is not my strong point.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> i must be doing this nap thing wrong - I'm more tired when I wake up than I was before.



Poor kid.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> i must be doing this nap thing wrong - I'm more tired when I wake up than I was before.



How long did you nap for?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> How long did you nap for?



1.5-2 hours


----------



## bouaboua

My time to nap.......I will let you know if I did it right...


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I brought in from the pickup this morning a bed I bought for the little dogs. Since I placed it on the floor, the lab mix has made it his. He extends in all directions over this bed. Makes me grin each time I look over at him.


Awww...did you get new dogs, Jacqui? I'm out of the loop?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> My time to nap.......I will let you know if I did it right...



I bet you are a pro at it.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Awww...did you get new dogs, Jacqui? I'm out of the loop?



Not lately. I just bought beds for the two oldest old ladies (18-20 yrs and 16-18 yrs) because they needed new ones. Unfortunately, the beds are a bit small, but they don't care.


----------



## Jacqui

I am only good at napping when I don't mean to nap.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Not lately. I just bought beds for the two oldest old ladies (18-20 yrs and 16-18 yrs) because they needed new ones. Unfortunately, the beds are a bit small, but they don't care.


I'm so glad your spoiling your older beasties. I'm really impressed with their ages! Nothing makes me happier than seeing a content old dog. Keep your puppies. Oldies warm my heart.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm so glad your spoiling your older beasties. I'm really impressed with their ages! Nothing makes me happier than seeing a content old dog. Keep your puppies. Oldies warm my heart.



I like old dogs best and when I adopt, I seek the older ones. Funny thing is, almost every dog on the place came as a puppy. The two old ladies were born here. The oldest, was born right next to me.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I like old dogs best and when I adopt, I seek the older ones. Funny thing is, almost every dog on the place came as a puppy. The two old ladies were born here. The oldest, was born right next to me.


That's awesome. I love hearing stories like yours. It's always good to hear when beasties start and end their whole lives in a happy home. My sister sent this to me a while ago. It has some pretty great photos...
http://brightside.me/article/how-do...nd-deeply-touching-photography-project-11005/


----------



## Jacqui

Sneaked a taste from the crock pot.  Not bad. Anybody want to come over for supper?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I bet you are a pro at it.


Yeah.......I'm a pro.

I think I'm taking another after a trip to bathroom. then, Just in time waking up for dinner....


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Sneaked a taste from the crock pot.  Not bad. Anybody want to come over for supper?


Supper........I hear supper! ! !

What else will go with pot roast?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Supper........I hear supper! ! !
> 
> What else will go with pot roast?



There is more the just the pull pork meat needed? Around here, you are lucky to even get that.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> There is more the just the pull pork meat needed? Around here, you are lucky to even get that.


I only asking for a dinner roll


----------



## dmmj

I'm in for some pulled pork. damn now I'm hungry.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I'm in for some pulled pork. damn now I'm hungry.



I'm telling you, one of these days we need to plan a surprise meetup at Jacqui house. I think it'd be less creepy if there were a bunch of us. I hope.


----------



## Momof4

@bouaboua
I could smell those ribs your wife made! 
Can't wait for dinner tomorrow!!

View attachment 157313


----------



## mike taylor

How in the hell would we even know if we are at Jacqui's place ? Has anybody seen her ? I'm starting to think she is computer generated by Mr Tortoise Forum himself .


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> I'm telling you, one of these days we need to plan a surprise meetup at Jacqui house. I think it'd be less creepy if there were a bunch of us. I hope.


I am so in, the more the less creepy creepy


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> How in the hell would we even know if we are at Jacqui's place ? Has anybody seen her ? I'm starting to think she is computer generated by Mr Tortoise Forum himself .


just like Bigfoot many claim 2 have seen him but no pictures exist.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> i must be doing this nap thing wrong - I'm more tired when I wake up than I was before.



Practice makes perfect!!


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> just like Bigfoot many claim 2 have seen him but no pictures exist.


My thinking exactly ! No one has even found big foot poop ! Does he bag it up and sneak and put it in the trash before you wake up ?


----------



## Momof4

Just pulled this homemade lasagna out of the oven! Who's coming over? 
We can even share a bottle of wine!


----------



## dmmj

I love lasagna! I love love love love love love love love love love love love 1 more, love lasagna


----------



## mike taylor

To bad you live so far apart ! I thinks David would be knocking down your door ! Because me thinks he loves the lasagna !


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> How in the hell would we even know if we are at Jacqui's place ? Has anybody seen her ? I'm starting to think she is computer generated by Mr Tortoise Forum himself .



I have been at Yvonne's. I also have met Noel.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Just pulled this homemade lasagna out of the oven! Who's coming over?
> We can even share a bottle of wine!
> View attachment 157314



Me! Me!


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> I have been at Yvonne's. I also have met Noel.


pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> How in the hell would we even know if we are at Jacqui's place ? Has anybody seen her ? I'm starting to think she is computer generated by Mr Tortoise Forum himself .



What about jaizei?


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> To bad you live so far apart ! I thinks David would be knocking down your door ! Because me thinks he loves the lasagna !


what gave you the idea that I love lasagna?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> pictures or it didn't happen.



Nobody took pictures either time.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> what gave you the idea that I love lasagna?



I think he read it some where.


----------



## bouaboua

I


Momof4 said:


> Just pulled this homemade lasagna out of the oven! Who's coming over?
> We can even share a bottle of wine!
> View attachment 157314


How to get to your house?

Looks sooooooooooooooo good.


----------



## dmmj

bouaboua said:


> I
> Looks sooooooooooooooo good.


thank you. (Blushes)


----------



## bouaboua

I just realized.......some people have no shame(Blushes).


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> just like Bigfoot many claim 2 have seen him but no pictures exist.



But there are pictures. It's just that those filming are usually so struck with fear that the camera's shaky...


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> I like old dogs best and when I adopt, I seek the older ones. Funny thing is, almost every dog on the place came as a puppy. The two old ladies were born here. The oldest, was born right next to me.


We are Bella setting last week and this week.

Seven is Bella's mother, Seven is almost 7 years old and Bella is almost 6. Seven is the pup on the left, they both have blue eyes, Bella is deaf and does great with hand signals. Seven got her name from being our seventh dog at the time she came to live with us.


----------



## jaizei

bouaboua said:


> I just realized.......some people have no shame(Blushes).



It's basically a parabola, increasing as you grow and become self aware and then decreasing as you get old. Comparing now to when I was twenty, it's scary to think how shameless I'll be in 20 years.


----------



## Yvonne G

I just took in rescues 82, 83 and 84. The owner, who lived in Los Angeles, a 23 year old guy, died two years ago. Since that time, the younger brother has been going over to the house two or three times a week to freshen the water and feed them. The mother, who lives in Clovis, drove down once a month. She and the brother were finally able to come to the conclusion that it is in the turtles' best interest to give them up. They found me on the 'net.

Bear in mind that box turtles first indication of MBD is shortened, stubby tails, long curly nails and overgrown beaks.

This is the three of them getting a drink:




It's hard to tell because of the bobbed tails, but I think this would be female, and a triunguis:






This would be another female triunguis:





And what I think is a male luteola:






It doesn't show so much in the pictures, but in real life this guy's eyes just bug out of his head. 

Looks like tomorrow I'll be setting up a box turtle habitat for the winter, cutting toenails and beaks and giving these guys some special attention.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Momof4 said:


> Just pulled this homemade lasagna out of the oven! Who's coming over?
> We can even share a bottle of wine!
> View attachment 157314


Lasagna is what we have for Christmas dinner, been doing it for about 40 years,we also have Southern Maryland stuffed ham.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> What about jaizei?



Right. At least some of us have seen Jacqui in person. No one here has EVER seen Cameron...not a picture or the real deal.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> We are Bella setting last week and this week.
> View attachment 157316
> Seven is Bella's mother, Seven is almost 7 years old and Bella is almost 6. Seven is the pup on the left, they both have blue eyes, Bella is deaf and does great with hand signals. Seven got her name from being our seventh dog at the time she came to live with us.



I love that coat pattern! It it the blue eyes that goes along with deafness, or old age. I thought white dogs with blue eyes were deaf??? Your doggies are very pretty.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Right. At least some of us have seen Jacqui in person. No one here has EVER seen Cameron...not a picture or the real deal.



Not true, I've met members of this forum at shows (they didn't/don't know it was me). There may have even been pictures, you just don't know it's me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Lasagna is what we have for Christmas dinner, been doing it for about 40 years,we also have Southern Maryland stuffed ham.



Back in the days before my sister was estranged from her family, they made homemade pizza for Thanksgiving every year.


----------



## pdrobber

@Jacqui


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> @Jacqui
> View attachment 157326
> View attachment 157327
> View attachment 157328



Sweet, but most folks do not show you what they got you for Christmas before they give it to you. However, in the spirit of the season, I shall forgive you. Thank you Peter for my gift!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Back in the days before my sister was estranged from her family, they made homemade pizza for Thanksgiving every year.



We always had turkey. My youngest son keeps trying to change us to ham.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> We are Bella setting last week and this week.
> View attachment 157316
> Seven is Bella's mother, Seven is almost 7 years old and Bella is almost 6. Seven is the pup on the left, they both have blue eyes, Bella is deaf and does great with hand signals. Seven got her name from being our seventh dog at the time she came to live with us.



Blue merles, right?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Sweet, but most folks do not show you what they got you for Christmas before they give it to you. However, in the spirit of the season, I shall forgive you. Thank you Peter for my gift!


I'm so envy of you now Jacqui......


----------



## mike taylor

No need to be envious she's computer generated!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning Mike!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'm so envy of you now Jacqui......


 That reminds me, are you all healthy now?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning everybody!


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Good morning Mike!


Morning cyborg !?


----------



## Jacqui

Having some cornbread for breakfast. I think I may have finally found a decent one.


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Morning cyborg !?



You might be onto something... a glitch in the matrix. No wonder "Jacqui" makes all those duplicate posts and then has to try to hide them before anyone catches on.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> You might be onto something... a glitch in the matrix. No wonder "Jacqui" makes all those duplicate posts and then has to try to hide them before anyone catches on.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, no wind machines on the orange groves last night, and just a light dusting of frost on the grass this a.m. But still too cold for me to leave the nice, warm wood stove!

Because of Jacqui and her pork roast, I had to fire up the crock pot and I over-nighted some pork to have for lunch today. 

Once I can get my act together, and after I've fed and cleaned up after the animals, I've got to bring a few wheelbarrow loads of wood up to the front porch. I'm about out. Yesterday I took the Weedeater to the Russian tortoise yard. I had noticed that there was a ton of filaree trying to grow, but the tall grass was shading it too much. It's really too bad the Russians hibernate during this time of plenty. So many good weeds for them to eat, but they're nowhere to be found!

My lawn mower is finicky. It will only run on real fresh gas. So if I have gas in the tank that's been there for a couple weeks, I have to drain it all out, go to the station and buy some new gas. If I try to run it with the old gas it lopes...that is, it sounds like a horse galloping instead of a nice, steady hum.

After Christmas I'm going to buy some corral boards and re-do the box turtle yard's fences. Right now it's grape stakes, and I like the looks of it, but it's sort of falling apart and I sometimes have an escapee. Oh boy! A project.

I guess I've dilly dallied here long enough. Time to get dressed and go out and brave the cold, cruel world.


----------



## Jacqui

*wondering how Yvonne is doing facing that cold cruel world*


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *wondering how Yvonne is doing facing that cold cruel world*



She couldn't take it. One look outside and she quickly shut the door and came back in. I'm going to wait until the sun has been shining for a bit before I brave it again.


----------



## leigti

Is it too late to order a Calendar?


----------



## jaizei

leigti said:


> Is it too late to order a Calendar?



In general, or in time for Christmas?


----------



## leigti

In general


----------



## mike taylor

It's in the 50 'S and rainy here in the little town of New Caney . I've been out in the cold cruel world since 5:30 am .


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> I love lasagna! I love love love love love love love love love love love love 1 more, love lasagna




My sister and nephew who drove in at midnight just had some breakfast!
They both had seconds, so I guess it was good!


----------



## Momof4

I love the holidays!! 
I like it a bit more this year because so far all my shopping has been from Amazon! I'm so addicted right now! 
Wrapping not so much! I usually pop open a bottle of champagne and put on x-mas music to get me through it.


----------



## jaizei

leigti said:


> In general



In years past, the calendars have been for sale into the new year. If the 'store' is still open, I'd assume they're still for sale. The deadline for the initial order is usually so that they get out in time for Christmas.


----------



## Jacqui

There is this strange thing in our sky! I think it might be what some of you call the sun.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> Blue merles, right?


I had to look that up,it is still confusing to me. From what I found I believe Seven and Bella may be Dapple and Rocket is Blue Merles.

Rocket is the daddy and is the smallest of the 3.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> My sister and nephew who drove in at midnight just had some breakfast!
> They both had seconds, so I guess it was good!



What was it?


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> I had to look that up,it is still confusing to me. From what I found I believe Seven and Bella may be Dapple and Rocket is Blue Merles.
> View attachment 157367
> Rocket is the daddy and is the smallest of the 3.



I like Rocket!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I love the holidays!!
> I like it a bit more this year because so far all my shopping has been from Amazon! I'm so addicted right now!
> Wrapping not so much! I usually pop open a bottle of champagne and put on x-mas music to get me through it.



Champagne another thing I have yet to experience.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I have been at Yvonne's. I also have met Noel.



I didn't know you've been to Yvonne's? I enjoyed my visit.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> What was it?



Sorry, the lasagna from yesterday.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I didn't know you've been to Yvonne's? I enjoyed my visit.



Jeff and I stopped there once. (Jeff has been back). I came on a very sad day for Yvonne. I enjoyed my quick visit too.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Jeff and I stopped there once. (Jeff has been back). I came on a very sad day for Yvonne. I enjoyed my quick visit too.




She is awesome! She does more work in her yard in a day than I can do in a week. 
I just wished she lived closer to others so she can get more help with the bigger projects.


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> Is it too late to order a Calendar?



I doubt it. Go ahead.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> I had to look that up,it is still confusing to me. From what I found I believe Seven and Bella may be Dapple and Rocket is Blue Merles.
> View attachment 157367
> Rocket is the daddy and is the smallest of the 3.



He's adorable. Love the ears.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I didn't know you've been to Yvonne's? I enjoyed my visit.



It was a bad time for them (Jacqui and Jeff) to visit because my favorite (at that time) kitty was dying. I had just found her laying out in the open pasture yowling in pain. She was old and smelled badly of urine, so it was some sort of kidney failure thing. I was carrying her around and soothing her the whole time Jacqui and Jeff were here, so I really don't remember much about their visit. Too bad Jacqui doesn't drive with Jeff anymore, because I'd sure love to have her come back.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> She is awesome! She does more work in her yard in a day than I can do in a week.
> I just wished she lived closer to others so she can get more help with the bigger projects.



From your pen to the Forum's ear!! I'm re-doing the fences for my box turtle pens while they're hibernating. Have to wait until after the first of the year to have enough $$ to buy the lumber. I'd love some help!!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> It was a bad time for them (Jacqui and Jeff) to visit because my favorite (at that time) kitty was dying. I had just found her laying out in the open pasture yowling in pain. She was old and smelled badly of urine, so it was some sort of kidney failure thing. I was carrying her around and soothing her the whole time Jacqui and Jeff were here, so I really don't remember much about their visit. Too bad Jacqui doesn't drive with Jeff anymore, because I'd sure love to have her come back.



Maybe one day she will ride with him when he passes through and you can visit again.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Maybe one day she will ride with him when he passes through and you can visit again.



I do not think that will happen.


----------



## dmmj

to quote Jack Nicholson you want me on that wall you need me on that wall.I hope that wall has a wheelchair ramp


----------



## Jacqui

I am thinking making chili sounds good...


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> That reminds me, are you all healthy now?


Thank you for checking in on me. I'm a bit better, still have stuffy nose, some coughing. Other then that, I'm good. 

And the CT scan resulted nothing, all by God's Mercy.

Thank you Jacqui. Thank you.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Thank you for checking in on me. I'm a bit better, still have stuffy nose, some coughing. Other then that, I'm good.
> 
> And the CT scan resulted nothing, all by God's Mercy.
> 
> Thank you Jacqui. Thank you.



Great great news!


----------



## Jacqui

Steven are you home now til next year?


----------



## dmmj

pulled pork? chili?, that's it I'm moving


----------



## mike taylor

To Nebraska or Houston ?


----------



## Jacqui

Would somebody mind going and stirring the meat for me please.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Would somebody mind going and stirring the meat for me please.


Hmmmmm, that sounds dirty.


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> To Nebraska or Houston ?


whichever locale has the best chili I guess.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Hmmmmm, that sounds dirty.



Only to you


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Steven are you home now til next year?


I wish I could. 

I'm scheduled to head back to China next week and come back right before holiday (Dec 23rd). I have a very important validation process that I need to attend.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I wish I could.
> 
> I'm scheduled to head back to China next week and come back right before holiday (Dec 23rd). I have a very important validation process that I need to attend.



But atleast you will be back for Christmas


----------



## dmmj

I'll be home for Christmas


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I'll be home for Christmas



...but who's home?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> But atleast you will be back for Christmas


Yes. No one will work pretty much in that week till after New year holiday. So I better stay home as well.


----------



## Jacqui

Chili is done and it is nice and spicey. Already had to blow my nose.


----------



## mike taylor

Texas chili doesn't give you the option to blow your nose . It's so hot it makes it evaporate before it comes out of the nose .


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Chili is done and it is nice and spicey. Already had to blow my nose.


A picture of that bowl of chili will be a satisfactory to my nosy nature.


----------



## mike taylor

A bowl ha-ha how about a pot !


----------



## jaizei

I may have to figure out how to make chili this weekend.


----------



## mike taylor

It's not hard at all . Meat ,beans ,some special ingredients and Wham! Chilly !


----------



## bouaboua

I'm so craving for a chili dog now. I'M HUNGRY.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> ...but who's home?



...or even "whose" home!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I may have to figure out how to make chili this weekend.



It's not hard at all:

1. get car out of garage and point it towards Wendy's
2. go through the drive up window, and order chilli with cheese and onions
3. enjoy!


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Chili is done and it is nice and spicey. Already had to blow my nose.


cornbread? You gotta have corn bread


----------



## Yvonne G

No, it goes better over a baked potato with sour cream.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> ...or even "whose" home!



I'm having an off day with Grammar and such


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> It's not hard at all:
> 
> 1. get car out of garage and point it towards Wendy's
> 2. go through the drive up window, and order chilli with cheese and onions
> 3. enjoy!




I'm not eating out in December. I actually did something similar to cooking tonight. Wasn't so much a meal as ingredients heated up.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> I'm not eating out in December. I actually did something similar to cooking tonight. Wasn't so much a meal as ingredients heated up.


a deconstructed item of some sort?


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> a deconstructed item of some sort?



https://www.heb.com/product-detail/h-e-b-thinly-sliced-sirloin-beef/1235425


And for the full effect, I didn't have any dishes handy so I ate it out of a red solo cup with my trusty spork


----------



## dmmj

you are much man.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I may have to figure out how to make chili this weekend.



Very easy or I would not make it.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's not hard at all:
> 
> 1. get car out of garage and point it towards Wendy's
> 2. go through the drive up window, and order chilli with cheese and onions
> 3. enjoy!



That greasy and flavorless crap?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> cornbread? You gotta have corn bread



I have some.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> No, it goes better over a baked potato with sour cream.



That's leftover chili


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> I doubt it. Go ahead.


Done. My coworkers like the tortoise calendar. It's different than all the other calendars.


----------



## sibi

Good morning, Central time, everyone. Sorry I haven't been on as much. My torts keep me very busy, and I can't move as fast as I use to. Early evenings is the only time to jump on. I also have about 1 hour between 10:30 a.m. and 12 noon to chat. I'll try that later on today.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi, we will take you whenever we can get you.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning TFO !


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good morning TFO !



Hi Mike! Is today looking like a good day at work?


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Jacqui

There is a light frost on the ground. I got a bit chilled wearing my tshirt, but it looks like a decent day shaping up.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


>



Afternoon Gillian. Are we having a spot of tea?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon Gillian. Are we having a spot of tea?


Hello Jacqui. Hope you are well. No, as a matter of fact I don't like tea much, but it's the pic that attracted my attention. Know what I mean?

I'm having coffee which I love.


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> Good morning TFO !


I'm obliged to say: "Good afternoon." It's 3.20 pm here.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> I'm so craving for a chili dog now. I'M HUNGRY.


Good afternoon, hope you are fine. 

What are you planning to eat?


----------



## mike taylor

It's a good day when you wake up not in pain from a bad back .


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> It's a good day when you wake up not in pain from a bad back .


Or pain from anywhere, I think.


----------



## Gillian M

sibi said:


> Good morning, Central time, everyone. Sorry I haven't been on as much. My torts keep me very busy, and I can't move as fast as I use to. Early evenings is the only time to jump on. I also have about 1 hour between 10:30 a.m. and 12 noon to chat. I'll try that later on today.


Hello, and glad to hear you are around.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> It's a good day when you wake up not in pain from a bad back .



See working Mon and Tues made you all better.


----------



## Jacqui

Had the last of my cornbread for breakfast.


----------



## Jacqui

David (and any others) why do you want cornbread with your chili? Do you add it to the chili? Just like I do not understand the cinnamon rolls with chili.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> David (and any others) why do you want cornbread with your chili? Do you add it to the chili? Just like I do not understand the cinnamon rolls with chili.



Cinnamon rolls with chili?


----------



## jaizei

I think the corn bread is for dipping.


----------



## jaizei

Though I have seen some that just add it the chili (like some add crackers to soup) but I have an aversion to soggy food and don't. Like when the competitive eaters dunk bread/buns in water...WHY?!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Cinnamon rolls with chili?



Here it is more popular then the cornbread. Schools always have chili and cinnamon rolls.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I think the corn bread is for dipping.



But cornbread falls apart.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Though I have seen some that just add it the chili (like some add crackers to soup) but I have an aversion to soggy food and don't. Like when the competitive eaters dunk bread/buns in water...WHY?!!!!



I am with you on soggy breads. I could see, maybe, if chili was a soupy soup, but it really doesn't have anything to soak up.


----------



## Jacqui

How do you share a picture from a phone?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> How do you share a picture from a phone?



You use the browser version right?


----------



## Jacqui

I use whatever me phone lets me use. Nothing was downloaded.

This is me, ultra dumb on these new fangled things. Don't ever even dare to hand me a remote control...


----------



## Jacqui

Oh and Cameron, I can hear you rolling your eyes and sighing.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> That greasy and flavorless crap?



Not at all! It's actually quite good, and not the least bit greasy.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Not at all! It's actually quite good, and not the least bit greasy.



The times I tried it, it was. Looks the way when Jeff gets it too. With Jeff liking it, it tells me it is still pretty bland.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> The times I tried it, it was. Looks the way when Jeff gets it too. With Jeff liking it, it tells me it is still pretty bland.



I guess it's a geographical thing, then. It's my very favorite chilli.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Sibi, we will take you whenever we can get you.


Hi Jacqui and Yvonne. Sure missed my friends here.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> David (and any others) why do you want cornbread with your chili? Do you add it to the chili? Just like I do not understand the cinnamon rolls with chili.



Jacqui, it's a Southern tradition. When you get used to having that combo, it's hard to break, if even you want to.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> David (and any others) why do you want cornbread with your chili? Do you add it to the chili? Just like I do not understand the cinnamon rolls with chili.


Bleeeeargh


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> How do you share a picture from a phone?


Yeah, I'd like to know cause I have some updates on my shed enclosure, and I can't get the pics uploaded.


----------



## Momof4

I love to crumble cornbread in my chili! I never make chili without a box of Jiffy to go with it! 
I think I like the sweetness to go along with the spiciness of the chili.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I use whatever me phone lets me use. Nothing was downloaded.
> 
> This is me, ultra dumb on these new fangled things. Don't ever even dare to hand me a remote control...



Did you get the app? 
If so just click "write reply" and at the bottom you will see a camera and photo icon. Click the photo icon and you will see all your pics on your phone.


----------



## mike taylor

What are you trying to do add pictures to the forum ? If so hit the three squares in the upper right hand side of screen . Then hit add pictures from album . If you are trying to text them to someone . Go to messages add the person on the top line . Then hit the pluss or paper clip . Then it should show you album click that pick a picture then send it .


----------



## jaizei

sibi said:


> Jacqui, it's a Southern tradition. When you get used to having that combo, it's hard to break, if even you want to.



yeah, like peanuts in Coke.


----------



## sibi

jaizei said:


> yeah, like peanuts in Coke.



Yeap


----------



## Yvonne G

I have a cold-sensitive tree on the front porch that I hang small Christmas tree lights on, then wrap with plastic. The lights protect the tree from the frost. Well, the lights aren't working anymore. I think this means one of the bulbs has burned out????? So now I have to take down the stapled plastic and try to figure out which bulb it is. Other than removing them one at a time, does anyone know a way to check this?


----------



## Yvonne G

Never mind. I googled it. Evidently there's a fuse or two in the plug, and a tester one can buy to check the bulbs.


----------



## Yvonne G

The forces are working to drive me out of my mind. I've got a young sulcata in the kitchen, rhythmically scratching in the corner of his habitat, and a noisy bird in the bedroom, rhythmically cheeping in a loud piercing voice. I guess my only hope to keep my sanity is to go outside.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Cinnamon rolls with chili?


that's why I said bleeeargh. I love sweet and savory just as much as anyone else but bleeeargh


----------



## bouaboua

Pretty......Are they??


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Pretty......Are they??
> 
> View attachment 157520
> View attachment 157521


Yes they are!


----------



## Jacqui

I have been enjoying almost daily tropical hibiscus blooms. So far they seem happy with their inside housing.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I have a cold-sensitive tree on the front porch that I hang small Christmas tree lights on, then wrap with plastic. The lights protect the tree from the frost. Well, the lights aren't working anymore. I think this means one of the bulbs has burned out????? So now I have to take down the stapled plastic and try to figure out which bulb it is. Other than removing them one at a time, does anyone know a way to check this?



Buy a new set where more then one can go out and yet the rest keep lighting.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> What are you trying to do add pictures to the forum ? If so hit the three squares in the upper right hand side of screen . Then hit add pictures from album . If you are trying to text them to someone . Go to messages add the person on the top line . Then hit the pluss or paper clip . Then it should show you album click that pick a picture then send it .



There is not an add pictures option heading.


----------



## Jacqui

I figured how to send it by text to Jeff, but not to here


----------



## mike taylor

Here see if this helps. You see the three squares ?


----------



## Jacqui

Mine doesn't look like that


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> I figured how to send it by text to Jeff, but not to here



Hmmm guess not. He says he can't open it.


----------



## mike taylor

What kind of phone are you using ?


----------



## mike taylor

Is it a droid application?


----------



## mike taylor

Or a i phone?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> What kind of phone are you using ?



Black and cheap


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> What kind of phone are you using ?



Samsung


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> Samsung



Galaxy


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> Black and cheap



No comments David


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Galaxy



How about this? Did you get the TFO app?


----------



## Momof4

I survived my 2nd trip to the mall this whole year!! I even shopped, took the grand baby for a Santa pic and walked around. 
I hate the mall!! 
The Santa was the same guy my kids saw when they were little.


----------



## Jacqui

Why is it, I can always find and find the time to bag up trash, AFTER the trashmen have made their weekly pickup?


----------



## Jacqui

I was crying in all my Santa pictures.  Bet your little guy was cute in his.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> How about this? Did you get the TFO app?
> 
> View attachment 157530



Not my screen


----------



## Jacqui

Heating up some sourdough bread, actually it is a boule, whatever in the heck that is.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I was crying in all my Santa pictures.  Bet your little guy was cute in his.



Very serious.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Why is it, I can always find and find the time to bag up trash, AFTER the trashmen have made their weekly pickup?



We do the same thing!


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> No comments David


as you wish.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Very serious.
> View attachment 157537


 Adorable!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> We do the same thing!



Trash pickup was this morning and I have three of my four allowed cans filled.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> as you wish.



That's a first.


----------



## dmmj

San Bernardino California shooting at a government building 14 dead 14 wounded 3 gunmen.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> I have been enjoying almost daily tropical hibiscus blooms. So far they seem happy with their inside housing.



Me too. I feed it to Mr George. Btw, have you checked out my enclosure improvements? I'd like your remarks on it. The thread is called "Improvements on enclosure."


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> That's a first.


it took in continues to take great restraint not to comment.


----------



## sibi

dmmj said:


> San Bernardino California shooting at a government building 14 dead 14 wounded 3 gunmen.



It's all over the news now.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> San Bernardino California shooting at a government building 14 dead 14 wounded 3 gunmen.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Me too. I feed it to Mr George. Btw, have you checked out my enclosure improvements? I'd like your remarks on it. The thread is called "Improvements on enclosure."



No, I hadn't. Thanks for pointing it out. I have to wait til I go to town and have better internet to see all those pictures. Sounds neat.


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting here watching a lemon drop eat..


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> No, I hadn't. Thanks for pointing it out. I have to wait til I go to town and have better internet to see all those pictures. Sounds neat.



Just so you know, I thought up, and built this all by myself )P


----------



## dmmj

take this simple narcissist test to see if you are one. Are you ready for the question, are you a narcissist?


----------



## sibi

dmmj said:


> take this simple narcissist test to see if you are one. Are you ready for the question, are you a narcissist?



What's an narcissist again?


----------



## Lyn W

sibi said:


> What's an narcissist again?


Someone who loves themselves I believe,
Narcissus fell in live with his reflection - if I remember rightly


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Sitting here watching a lemon drop eat..


no pictures yet?


----------



## dmmj

Lyn W said:


> Someone who loves themselves I believe,
> Narcissus fell in live with his reflection - if I remember rightly


uh oh


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> Someone who loves themselves I believe,
> Narcissus fell in live with his reflection - if I remember rightly



Good thing I have no mirrors, huh?


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Just so you know, I thought up, and built this all by myself )P



Even before seeing the puctures, I am going to say I am impressed.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening everybody!


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Evening everybody!


Nightie night


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Buy a new set where more then one can go out and yet the rest keep lighting.



I looked for such a thing, but all they had was the kind that don't work when one burns out.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Black and cheap



I love it! You sound almost as electronically inclined as me!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Sitting here watching a lemon drop eat..



Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> take this simple narcissist test to see if you are one. Are you ready for the question, are you a narcissist?



Hm-m-m-m-m. ***Yvonne taps her index finger on her chin while rolling her eyes off to the left in thinking mode, then looks at her reflection in the monitor, while staring at her selfie *** 

What? Oh, er...what was the question?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Evening everybody!



Hi Jacqui! I'm almost ready to turn off the computer, so I'll say adios, adieu, and hasta la vista!!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m-m-m. ***Yvonne taps her index finger on her chin while rolling her eyes off to the left in thinking mode, then looks at her reflection in the monitor, while staring at her selfie ***
> 
> What? Oh, er...what was the question?


LOL~~~


----------



## Gillian M

Just want to say......


----------



## dmmj

awful quiet here Hmmmm


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## dmmj

morning


----------



## dmmj

December third is national roof over your head day. I know what you're thinking the roofing industry Bribed a Bunch politicians to get this day. well that may be true but this day is a day to reflect and be thankful I'm all the things you have starting with the roof over your head. So take a few hours today and be thankful for that roof if you have one


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I looked for such a thing, but all they had was the kind that don't work when one burns out.



I thought they had made them all now so one burnout doesn't take them all off.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Just want to say......



Thank you! Hope your day has gone well.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> December third is national roof over your head day. I know what you're thinking the roofing industry Brined a Bunch politicians to get this day. well that may be true but this day is a day to reflect and be thankful I'm all the things you have starting with the roof over your head. So take a few hours today and be thankful for that roof if you have one



I am very thankful for the roof over my head. It is not much and has often leaked, but it has also sheltered my children as they grew up.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I am very thankful for the roof over my head. It is not much and has often leaked, but it has also sheltered my children as they grew up.



I didn't realize you were still living in the house where you raised your kids. I'm in my second different house since the kids moved out.


----------



## Jacqui

My oldest was about to start first grade, when I got this place.


----------



## Momof4

You two have some roots! 
In 19 yrs my husband and I have moved 7 times. We bought and sold and rented 2 while in transition to new homes. I love moving! 

I think it's the fresh start with the newness and organizing the furniture etc.


----------



## Jacqui

I plan to stay here until I die or win the lottery, which ever comes first.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 157602


 

Hi Ms Noel! How is all in your world?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi Ms Noel! How is all in your world?


Very busy
How about you?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Very busy
> How about you?



Same ole same ole


----------



## mike taylor

Work work stinking work! But its lunch time !


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Work work stinking work! But its lunch time !


I think someone likes work


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Work work stinking work! But its lunch time !



What is for lunch?


----------



## Yvonne G

A sandwich made with freshly baked bread!


----------



## mike taylor

Mexican food !


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Mexican food !



A man after my own heart!


----------



## Jacqui

Was Oriental here.


----------



## dmmj

to be determined


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 157602


Hello, hope you're well.


----------



## jaizei

Work? What's this work you speak of?


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> Good thing I have no mirrors, huh?


I cracked all mine!


----------



## bouaboua

We got rain today.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's supposed to rain here tomorrow. It's interesting how much warmer the outside temperature is with a little cloud cover. I didn't even need a jacket to do my chores today.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> We got rain today.



About time somebody besides me got some rain.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all!


----------



## dmmj

I have never owned or worn a pair of jeans in my entire life


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> I have never owned or worn a pair of jeans in my entire life


Fair play sir! 
Nasty things.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Evening all!


Good evening my Lady!


----------



## bouaboua

I went through few pair of those.......


----------



## bouaboua

Style and comfort. I like it. 

I cooked lunch, three days in a roll. Honey: what's for dinner?


----------



## bouaboua

Scary.......I'm sounded more and more like...


----------



## mike taylor

My wife hates that question . Her answer is ....... If you would cook your self you would know what's for dinner !


----------



## bouaboua

You must asked before.....hahahaha....

We, man......


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I have never owned or worn a pair of jeans in my entire life



This can't've been healthy


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> My wife hates that question . Her answer is ....... If you would cook your self you would know what's for dinner !



I hate that question too!!
Especially in the afternoon and when I have no clue!


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> I have never owned or worn a pair of jeans in my entire life



Dockers kinda guy or shorts?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I have never owned or worn a pair of jeans in my entire life



Seriously? They are about the only thing I have.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Style and comfort. I like it.
> 
> I cooked lunch, three days in a roll. Honey: what's for dinner?



I am impressed.


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> Dockers kinda guy or shorts?


I wear pants my legs are far too white for shorts they actually blind people


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Seriously? They are about the only thing I have.


when I was young I felt a pair of them with my hands they felt rough I said no way & I never looked back


----------



## bouaboua

Still my turn tomorrow.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> when I was young I felt a pair of them with my hands they felt rough I said no way & I never looked back



They get soft with use. I like them because they last.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> when I was young I felt a pair of them with my hands they felt rough I said no way & I never looked back



So you're in the 'leggings are pants' camp?


----------



## jaizei




----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> So you're in the 'leggings are pants' camp?


leggings? Like you ladies wear?


----------



## dmmj

a while back I did a search for headstones from my grandma, now all the banner ads on this forum are about headstones. time to go look for nude nude naked naked big big and see what comes up


----------



## Jacqui

Almost time for work, so good night.


----------



## sibi

Well, let me be the first to say, Good Morning everyone


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning Sibi!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning the rest of you, with the exception of Gillian. To Gillian good afternoon.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning ! It's FRIDAY !


----------



## sibi

Good morning again. I'm surprised I've been up so early.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good morning ! It's FRIDAY !



Yes Mike it is.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Thank you! Hope your day has gone well.


So far so good, despite the EXTREMELY COLD


sibi said:


> Good morning again. I'm surprised I've been up so early.


Good afternoon, as it is almost 4.50 pm here.  What time is it back there? But we do have something in common: *VERY COLD *weather.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Dockers kinda guy or shorts?



Sweats here! In the winter time I live in sweats. Shorts for summer.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> a while back I did a search for headstones from my grandma, now all the banner ads on this forum are about headstones. time to go look for nude nude naked naked big big and see what comes up



I looked up Christmas Tree Storage bins and now that's my banner ads.


----------



## sibi

Good morning Yvonne  Great to be back. Gillian, where are you that it's so cold?


----------



## jaizei

What better for breakfast than chili? I even ate it in my garage (i.e., in the cold) to get the full experience.


----------



## jaizei

Apparently hot chili in plastic cups doesn't work well, so I even wrangled up a real bowl.


----------



## Gillian M

sibi said:


> Good morning Yvonne  Great to be back. Gillian, where are you that it's so cold?


Glad to have you around. 

I live in Jordan (in the Middle East). The climate is that of a *desert*, where it is VERY COLD during Winter, with *SNOWSTORMS* that keep us "imprisoned" at home, and on the other hand BOILING HOT in Summer with striking sun. Moreover, we are deprived from.....Autumn and Spring, which really is too bad. It's either "black or white" here, as far as the weather is concerned. 

Where do you live? *if* I may ask.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> What better for breakfast than chili? I even ate it in my garage (i.e., in the cold) to get the full experience.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 157653



Don't look now Cameron, but there is a bun in your chili.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Don't look now Cameron, but there is a bun in your chili.



They're like magic

http://www.kingshawaiian.com/products/rolls-12-pack/


----------



## Jacqui

Did you make the chili?


----------



## sibi

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to have you around.
> 
> I live in Jordan (in the Middle East). The climate is that of a *desert*, where it is VERY COLD during Winter, with *SNOWSTORMS* that keep us "imprisoned" at home, and on the other hand BOILING HOT in Summer with striking sun. Moreover, we are deprived from.....Autumn and Spring, which really is too bad. It's either "black or white" here, as far as the weather is concerned.
> 
> Where do you live? *if* I may ask.



I live in northern Florida. Winters can be cool, like 30-50 degrees. When there's a hard freeze, we can experience as low as 20 degrees for a few days or less. One year, it was under 32 degrees for about 2 weeks. That broke all kinds of records. Summers are hot but not as hot as in Jordan.


----------



## sibi

jaizei said:


> They're like magic
> 
> http://www.kingshawaiian.com/products/rolls-12-pack/



Oh, and a sweet bun at that! Love them


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Did you make the chili?



It's semi-homemade, yes.


----------



## sibi

jaizei said:


> It's semi-homemade, yes.


Wow! Homemade. Send me the recipe, please?


----------



## jaizei

sibi said:


> Wow! Homemade. Send me the recipe, please?




http://www.hunts.com/recipes-Home-Style-Chili-2329


----------



## sibi

jaizei said:


> http://www.hunts.com/recipes-Home-Style-Chili-2329


Thanks a bunch


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Good morning ! It's FRIDAY !



Mike how is Kevin doing?


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> They're like magic
> 
> http://www.kingshawaiian.com/products/rolls-12-pack/



Those rolls are like crack!!

We use them with ham, pulled pork and mini burgers! Or just plain old butter!


----------



## dmmj

so you say you like sweet buns hun? to be honest I like big buns and I cannot lie.  King's Hawaiian they're the best


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> so you say you like sweet buns hun? to be honest I like big buns and I cannot lie.  King's Hawaiian they're the best


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh Boy! Yippee! Today is errand running day. Guess I'll get me some Hawaiian buns at the store. 

I'm almost all finished with my Christmas shopping. I'm just going to get a couple of the Golden Greeting scratchers and a couple Walmart gift cards.


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Oh Boy! Yippee! Today is errand running day. Guess I'll get me some Hawaiian buns at the store.
> 
> I'm almost all finished with my Christmas shopping. I'm just going to get a couple of the Golden Greeting scratchers and a couple Walmart gift cards.



Wow, you're good Yvonne.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Mike how is Kevin doing?


He is doing good . He is footballing it up .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> He is doing good . He is footballing it up .



He's da coach.


----------



## mike taylor

Yes he's da coach !


----------



## dmmj

no nepotism there.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone!


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> everyone!



Awww!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Awww!!



Ditto


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi all


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi all



I am not All, but will I do? Hi Noel!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Apparently hot chili in plastic cups doesn't work well, so I even wrangled up a real bowl.



LOL! I heated up some leftover dinner on a foam plate a couple days ago. The plate melted!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> http://www.hunts.com/recipes-Home-Style-Chili-2329



I haven't been able to find a canned chilli that I like the taste of.


----------



## Yvonne G

They say one has to actually buy a ticket in order to win the lottery, so I bought a quick pick and scheduled it to play the next 8 times. I didn't win this past Wednesday. Maybe Saturday.

While I was there, I bought my grandson (the father of my great grand kids) $10 worth of scratchers. If he wins big do you think he'll share with me?

Does anybody know someone who hit it big in the lottery? I don't want 10's of millions. I'd be totally happy with $100,000.

I've started walking the pasture again. I started right back up at 10 times around (a little more than a mile). It didn't affect me at all. No sore muscles, not tired, etc. Which means, that 10 laps isn't enough. So yesterday I did 11, and 11 again today. Monday I'll do 12 for a week and so on until I get up to 20 laps. Trouble is, it's so damned boring!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I haven't been able to find a canned chilli that I like the taste of.



I think the only chili I really eat somewhat regularly is from Sonic on their Fritos pies, so I don't have anything to really compare to.


----------



## dmmj

December 5th is national ninja day.now to celebrate this day (stop laughing) you're supposed to dress all in black and wear a mask. I'm begging everybody if you're out and about today and you see someone dressed as a ninja for the love of God take a picture please I'm begging you. (disappears in puff of smoke)


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Just wanted to reach out and say hello from Turbo and I. I have gone through a divorce and have moved from Florida to Banner Elk, NC. I am loving it and I think Turbo is getting used to it. I have him in a bathroom with a tub full of water and several lights and areas for him to roam. I hope is he a real slow grower!! I was able to take 2 of my dogs. A golden retriever (Chelsea) and a German short hair pointer (Bailey). I hope to be back on here and catching up on what everyone else is doing. I was hoping someone from the forum might live up here as well. Anyone from NC??


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow, Donna - I'm so sorry about the divorce. I know we all went into marriage thinking it would last forever, and it's pretty ugly when it doesn't. But it's certainly good to have you back here with us. 

We have quite a few members from the Carolinas. I'm not sure how many of them are on the 'chat' though.

Did you move to be with your family? ...a job? What made you choose NC? and what's the weather like back there at this time of year?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Donna/Turbo said:


> Just wanted to reach out and say hello from Turbo and I. I have gone through a divorce and have moved from Florida to Banner Elk, NC. I am loving it and I think Turbo is getting used to it. I have him in a bathroom with a tub full of water and several lights and areas for him to roam. I hope is he a real slow grower!! I was able to take 2 of my dogs. A golden retriever (Chelsea) and a German short hair pointer (Bailey). I hope to be back on here and catching up on what everyone else is doing. I was hoping someone from the forum might live up here as well. Anyone from NC??


Hi, Donna! 
Hi, Turbo! 
Sorry to hear about the divorce but glad you're enjoying your new life. 
Nice to have you back on the forum! 
Missed you here.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Good morning people and welcome back !


----------



## tortdad

Hi everyone. Didn't realize it had been so long since I'd logged on. 1700 unread messages in this thread. 

So hello


----------



## tortdad

I've been super busy with work and coaching football. We just lost in the playoffs so now we get to wait until January when we start practicing for spring ball.


----------



## tortdad

Hopefully I'll have more free time now but I'm limiting my online/phone stuff. It's been a sore subject with my wife for a while and we are trying to keep our marriage a float. It's hard though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I've been super busy with work and coaching football. We just lost in the playoffs so now we get to wait until January when we start practicing for spring ball.


Nice to see you, Kevin! 
Good to have people returning!


----------



## Prairie Mom

tortdad said:


> Hopefully I'll have more free time now but I'm limiting my online/phone stuff. It's been a sore subject with my wife for a while and we are trying to keep our marriage a float. It's hard though


Darn! Sorry to hear things are rough. But NICE to see you back!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Hopefully I'll have more free time now but I'm limiting my online/phone stuff. It's been a sore subject with my wife for a while and we are trying to keep our marriage a float. It's hard though



Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## Jacqui

Donna/Turbo said:


> Just wanted to reach out and say hello from Turbo and I. I have gone through a divorce and have moved from Florida to Banner Elk, NC. I am loving it and I think Turbo is getting used to it. I have him in a bathroom with a tub full of water and several lights and areas for him to roam. I hope is he a real slow grower!! I was able to take 2 of my dogs. A golden retriever (Chelsea) and a German short hair pointer (Bailey). I hope to be back on here and catching up on what everyone else is doing. I was hoping someone from the forum might live up here as well. Anyone from NC??



Lots of big changes in your life at once.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Hi everyone. Didn't realize it had been so long since I'd logged on. 1700 unread messages in this thread.
> 
> So hello



And we expect you to read each and every one of them.




...not


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah you slacker get to reading ! You have friends here to man ! Haha


----------



## mike taylor

I guess you can Tortoise Forum on the crapper she will never know . haha


----------



## Yvonne G

First off, let me start out by saying that here on my property, I don't have snails, but the type of snails common in my geographical area are just plain old snails that look similar to this picture I took off the 'net:







So earlier today I picked up a plank that had been laying on the ground in an isolation pen for several years. I figured it was time to put the board away on the wood pile. Under that board were about 50 to 100 of these:







They're alive. Does anyone know what they are? This quarantine pen is for desert tortoises, and is only watered to keep the grass alive. It's not a moist environment, however, right outside the fence I have a 300 gallon water trough full of water, and a couple of whiskey barrels with water plants. Do you think these are water snails? That's what I'm thinking, but why are they on the ground and not in the water?


----------



## mike taylor

I'm at the bow zone getting my boy a new bow for hunting . 1000.00 dollars its crazy how an arrow flinger cost so much cash . But that's what he wanted for Christmas .


----------



## Yvonne G

I was never able to master the bow and arrow. I got pretty good with the pellet rifle, but the bow was a no go.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

sibi said:


> Oh, and a sweet bun at that! Love them



I LOVE them!


----------



## mike taylor

Check this out ! Funny as hell ! Driving home from bow zone and seen this van . haha


----------



## bouaboua

Do nothing today。。。。。。。


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Check this out ! Funny as hell ! Driving home from bow zone and seen this van . haha
> 
> View attachment 157758



That is pretty funny, however, I think if I had to drive that van I would put in a pretty big complaint with the boss.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Do nothing today。。。。。。。



Me either. But I'm waiting right now for my bug guy to come pick up his two sulcatas that I've been watching the past 2 weeks.

I've got plenty of leaves to rake and pick up, but I'm not in the mood.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I guess you can Tortoise Forum on the crapper she will never know . haha


I'm literally doing that right now


----------



## mike taylor

Ha-ha I knew it would work ! Haha


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Check this out ! Funny as hell ! Driving home from bow zone and seen this van . haha
> 
> View attachment 157758



Lol there are some semi trucks along those lines too.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I'm literally doing that right now



Explains that smell...


----------



## Jacqui

We got the big branch of the garage and the two loads of branches up to the dump. Also fixed my front screen door, that a couple of weeks back the weekend caught and ripped it off the house. Did a bit of yard pick up too. Have work tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I'm at the bow zone getting my boy a new bow for hunting . 1000.00 dollars its crazy how an arrow flinger cost so much cash . But that's what he wanted for Christmas .



Wanna adopt me? All I want is a cheap laptop.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> I'm at the bow zone getting my boy a new bow for hunting . 1000.00 dollars its crazy how an arrow flinger cost so much cash . But that's what he wanted for Christmas .


I don't want you to think $1000.00 is too much . I'll take a new car ! Thank you


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> We got the big branch of the garage and the two loads of branches up to the dump. Also fixed my front screen door, that a couple of weeks back the weekend caught and ripped it off the house. Did a bit of yard pick up too. Have work tonight.



You said "we." Does that mean Jeff is home? It feels good to accomplish a few things, huh? Glad to see the branch off the garage. Did it damage the roof?

The wind did a similar job on my old greenhouse door. Bent the hinges all to heck, but I was able to get it back to almost close. But now I have to prop a brick against it to keep it closed.

Have fun at work!


----------



## Yvonne G

How's everyone coming on their Christmas shopping? I've been emailing to Josh daily asking about if he has sent out calendars, but haven't received any response back yet. I'll keep you all in the loop. I don't remember if I ordered one this year or not. If I did, I haven't received it yet. (and if I didn't, it stands to reason - I haven't received it yet.)

I'm lovin' the Secret Santa threads. I think next year I'm going to have to participate.

Nobody knows what kind of snails I found in my previous post?

@bouaboua - did you ever get energetic and do something? I never did. I read quite a bit of my book, though. My two foster sulcatas have gone home, thank goodness, however the big one that I kept in the backyard was actually a pretty nice boy. He didn't tear up the backyard at all. I thought he had "ram her" in his mind a couple times while I was raking leaves, but I never gave him the chance, so I don't know for sure.

Nothing good on TV tonight. I'm starting to get my fill of Christmas movies. But the promo for the Hallmark channel's latest one that's on tonight at 8p looked good. It showed Bill Shatner with a beard in one shot. I'll have to watch that one.

I think I've seen every movie The Duke made, including some of the real early ones that were made the year I was born. Those early ones are very cornball, but I liked them.

ok...bye for now. Talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> How's everyone coming on their Christmas shopping? I've been emailing to Josh daily asking about if he has sent out calendars, but haven't received any response back yet. I'll keep you all in the loop. I don't remember if I ordered one this year or not. If I did, I haven't received it yet. (and if I didn't, it stands to reason - I haven't received it yet.)
> 
> I'm lovin' the Secret Santa threads. I think next year I'm going to have to participate.
> 
> Nobody knows what kind of snails I found in my previous post?
> 
> @bouaboua - did you ever get energetic and do something? I never did. I read quite a bit of my book, though. My two foster sulcatas have gone home, thank goodness, however the big one that I kept in the backyard was actually a pretty nice boy. He didn't tear up the backyard at all. I thought he had "ram her" in his mind a couple times while I was raking leaves, but I never gave him the chance, so I don't know for sure.
> 
> Nothing good on TV tonight. I'm starting to get my fill of Christmas movies. But the promo for the Hallmark channel's latest one that's on tonight at 8p looked good. It showed Bill Shatner with a beard in one shot. I'll have to watch that one.
> 
> I think I've seen every movie The Duke made, including some of the real early ones that were made the year I was born. Those early ones are very cornball, but I liked them.
> 
> ok...bye for now. Talk to you all tomorrow.


For your question if I ever get energeticly to do something? Most of time, but not always. For some days, or just like today, cloudy weather, nothing really important for me to get out of door, or any reason even for me to get out of my PJ , so.......I play lazy today. Sorry.

I also play little down time before my one last trip to China this year.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You said "we." Does that mean Jeff is home? It feels good to accomplish a few things, huh? Glad to see the branch off the garage. Did it damage the roof?
> 
> The wind did a similar job on my old greenhouse door. Bent the hinges all to heck, but I was able to get it back to almost close. But now I have to prop a brick against it to keep it closed.
> 
> Have fun at work!



No, Jeff is in TX still. We was my youngest son and my ex.


----------



## Jacqui

As to Christmas... bah humbug!


----------



## mike taylor

What part of Texas is Jeff in ?


----------



## dmmj

deep in the heart of Texas, where the stars shine brightly believe. Sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> What part of Texas is Jeff in ?



Was Iin Bayton. Now he has gone further south and is waiting for a load to come across the border.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

How has your day been Gillian?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@ Grandpa Turtle 144 this is for you


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Yvonne G said:


> Wow, Donna - I'm so sorry about the divorce. I know we all went into marriage thinking it would last forever, and it's pretty ugly when it doesn't. But it's certainly good to have you back here with us.
> 
> We have quite a few members from the Carolinas. I'm not sure how many of them are on the 'chat' though.
> 
> Did you move to be with your family? ...a job? What made you choose NC? and what's the weather like back there at this time of year?


After the divorce we tried to live together, that didn't work out. So when I was fed up I said the next job posting that opens in North Carolina, I am applying. A few days later a job opened in Banner Elk so I applied. I got the job the same day. They gave me 3 days to decide and find a place to live. Then I put in my 2 weeks notice. So the entire life decision happened in 2 weeks and 3 days. My son is in Raleigh which is about 3 hours from here and my mom and 2 brothers live in North Georgia which is 3 hours away. So I am right in the middle of all my family. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Jacqui

Donna/Turbo said:


> After the divorce we tried to live together, that didn't work out. So when I was fed up I said the next job posting that opens in North Carolina, I am applying. A few days later a job opened in Banner Elk so I applied. I got the job the same day. They gave me 3 days to decide and find a place to live. Then I put in my 2 weeks notice. So the entire life decision happened in 2 weeks and 3 days. My son is in Raleigh which is about 3 hours from here and my mom and 2 brothers live in North Georgia which is 3 hours away. So I am right in the middle of all my family. Thanks for asking.



Sounds like a good place for you to be. Good luck in the new job


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Yvonne G said:


> How's everyone coming on their Christmas shopping? I've been emailing to Josh daily asking about if he has sent out calendars, but haven't received any response back yet. I'll keep you all in the loop. I don't remember if I ordered one this year or not. If I did, I haven't received it yet. (and if I didn't, it stands to reason - I haven't received it yet.)
> 
> I'm lovin' the Secret Santa threads. I think next year I'm going to have to participate.
> 
> Nobody knows what kind of snails I found in my previous post?
> 
> @bouaboua - did you ever get energetic and do something? I never did. I read quite a bit of my book, though. My two foster sulcatas have gone home, thank goodness, however the big one that I kept in the backyard was actually a pretty nice boy. He didn't tear up the backyard at all. I thought he had "ram her" in his mind a couple times while I was raking leaves, but I never gave him the chance, so I don't know for sure.
> 
> Nothing good on TV tonight. I'm starting to get my fill of Christmas movies. But the promo for the Hallmark channel's latest one that's on tonight at 8p looked good. It showed Bill Shatner with a beard in one shot. I'll have to watch that one.
> 
> I think I've seen every movie The Duke made, including some of the real early ones that were made the year I was born. Those early ones are very cornball, but I liked them.
> 
> ok...bye for now. Talk to you all tomorrow.


Yvonne, I am going to an Alpaca farm today to get my soon to be daughter in law something special. My 27 year old son is taking his girlfriend to the Biltmore House the weekend before Christmas and is going to ask her to marry him. I am going to buy her a pair of alpaca socks for Christmas. I hear they are just amazing to wear!!


----------



## Jacqui

Donna/Turbo said:


> Yvonne, I am going to an Alpaca farm today to get my soon to be daughter in law something special. My 27 year old son is taking his girlfriend to the Biltmore House the weekend before Christmas and is going to ask her to marry him. I am going to buy her a pair of alpaca socks for Christmas. I hear they are just amazing to wear!!



Bet they are soft. Congrats on a new daughter-in-law maybe to be.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> What part of Texas is Jeff in ?



Laredo


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone



*waves*


----------



## tortdad

So my dog Jasper hates getting a bath and his stupid butt got two today. Serves him right!




Melissa showered him this morning and I go out side right now and Noah said he was rolling in the mud. I walked over and it wasn't mud. Hal was out earlier and went pee and that's what Jasper was rolling in. He was covered in urates.


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds a bit like my Moacha would do.


----------



## leigti

That is an adorable dog. The grossest thing my dog ever rolled on it was a very dead bird. I threw up twice just trying to clean that dog off.


----------



## Yvonne G

You haven't lived until your dog rolls in a big, green, juicy pile of fresh cow poop.


----------



## Donna/Turbo

Grosssss!!!


----------



## Momof4

Hello guys!! Taking a break and watching football. Had a soccer tournament and missed the finals by one goal! We hung outdoor lights and I'm beat!! It my birthday weekend so I'm not cooking tonight. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. 
It was finally warm enough to take the torts out for a few hours. The are happy!! The really do pout when stuck inside.


----------



## mike taylor

Did you use the Sullivan's bright Lites shampoo ?


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> You haven't lived until your dog rolls in a big, green, juicy pile of cow poop


 I no longer want to live then


----------



## mike taylor

Dogs rolling in pig poop is bad ! Don't ask how I know I just do.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Glad I don't have dogs. But I do know that stepping barefoot in large soft Sulcata poop is relatively gross.....


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Hello guys!! Taking a break and watching football. Had a soccer tournament and missed the finals by one goal! We hung outdoor lights and I'm beat!! It my birthday weekend so I'm not cooking tonight.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.
> It was finally warm enough to take the torts out for a few hours. The are happy!! The really do pout when stuck inside.



Well, Happy Birthday, girl!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## dmmj

tacos tacos tacos tacos tacos tacos tacos tacos tacos tacos tacos tacos tacos. Can you guess what I'm haviing for dinner tonight?


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> tacos tacos tacos tacos tacos tacos tacos tacos tacos tacos tacos tacos tacos. Can you guess what I'm haviing for dinner tonight?



Home made? I love home made tacos.

Speaking of buying food from Taco Bell (right?) Friday when I was running errands, I bit the bullet and swallowed my fear of the food preparer coughing or sneezing on my food and I stopped at Taco Bell. I had seen the commercial for their new Boss Nachos and it looked good. Well I bought the steak boss nachos, then went to the liquor store for some scratchers then went home. I piled all my grocery bags into the wheel barrow, closed up the garage and wheeled the barrow into the house/kitchen. After putting the groceries away, I pulled out some left-over rice and pork and heated it up in the micro wave. Long about 8p Friday night I saw a Taco Bell commercial and said, "Oh SH____! (shoot) Went into the kitchen, and there on my table was this big bag from Taco Bell. By now, 9 hours later, the chips were like rubber, so the whole $6 worth of lunch went into the garbage.


----------



## dmmj

homemade tacos of course, I'd never get that excited about fast food tacos


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> homemade tacos of course, I'd never get that excited about fast food tacos



Most importantly, with black olives or no?


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Most importantly, with black olives or no?


taco ingredients as follows flour tortilla meat cheese lettuce tomatoes olives and sour cream


----------



## dmmj

you know you have hit rock bottom when you get into a fist fight with a monkey.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> you know you have hit rock bottom when you get into a fist fight with a monkey.



Monkey will think twice before making that mistake again.


----------



## pdrobber

Frank Sinatra tribute special on CBS! anyone else watching?


----------



## mike taylor

Sinatra was a mobster .


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Well, Happy Birthday, girl!!!



Thank you Yvonne, but my actual bday is Tuesday. I did celebrate a bit this weekend with my kids. 

Now planning my sons paintball party for next weekend. I love Birthday's near Xmas!! NOT!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Home made? I love home made tacos.
> 
> Speaking of buying food from Taco Bell (right?) Friday when I was running errands, I bit the bullet and swallowed my fear of the food preparer coughing or sneezing on my food and I stopped at Taco Bell. I had seen the commercial for their new Boss Nachos and it looked good. Well I bought the steak boss nachos, then went to the liquor store for some scratchers then went home. I piled all my grocery bags into the wheel barrow, closed up the garage and wheeled the barrow into the house/kitchen. After putting the groceries away, I pulled out some left-over rice and pork and heated it up in the micro wave. Long about 8p Friday night I saw a Taco Bell commercial and said, "Oh SH____! (shoot) Went into the kitchen, and there on my table was this big bag from Taco Bell. By now, 9 hours later, the chips were like rubber, so the whole $6 worth of lunch went into the garbage.




That is a bummer!! I would have been so disappointed!! 
I feel your pain!!


----------



## Momof4

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 157963




Those are sweet!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Hello guys!! Taking a break and watching football. Had a soccer tournament and missed the finals by one goal! We hung outdoor lights and I'm beat!! It my birthday weekend so I'm not cooking tonight.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.
> It was finally warm enough to take the torts out for a few hours. The are happy!! The really do pout when stuck inside.



So we missed telling you happy birthday?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> tacos tacos tacos tacos tacos tacos tacos tacos tacos tacos tacos tacos tacos. Can you guess what I'm haviing for dinner tonight?



Fried chicken?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Thank you Yvonne, but my actual bday is Tuesday. I did celebrate a bit this weekend with my kids.
> 
> Now planning my sons paintball party for next weekend. I love Birthday's near Xmas!! NOT!!



so we are actually doing it early. Glad we didn't miss it. I would think birthdays near any holiday could suck a bit, but especially Christmas.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

The sun rise was so pretty on the way to work this morning. Made the sky almost look like it was on fire.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Morning



How's it looking so far?


----------



## Jacqui

Dang just saw the ad saying the other two lemon drops are still left. Shoot, should have gotten them at the same time I bought their siblings.


----------



## mike taylor

It's good so far


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> So we missed telling you happy birthday?




Nope! It's Dec. 8th. I just celebrated on the weekend because we are busy during the week. My kids wrapped gifts but I told them I'll open them on my birthday.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> The sun rise was so pretty on the way to work this morning. Made the sky almost look like it was on fire.



I love those sunrises/sunsets!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I've gotten requests for money in my email before from some sort of inheritance or other where I have to send them a bit of money in order to get the big bucks, but this morning's email brought me a new kind. I've never heard of this person before in my life:

" I'm sorry i didn't inform you about my trip, i'm in Manila, Philippines right now with my family on vacation and i'm short on cash right here, I tried to access my account from the cash machines here and it's not working, I went to the bank to withdraw and I was informed that I cannot withdraw money from my account in some countries,that it's network errors, I'm thinking if I could get a quick loan of $2,200 from you or anything you can afford to loan me so that I can clear some little things here and also take a cab to the airport. I promise to refund it as soon as I get back home on Sunday morning, let me know so I can send you my details.

Waiting to hear from you.

Regards,

Denise Furmanski"

I wonder if this works at all. I could use a little extra money. Poor Denise. She needs $2,200 to "clear some *little* things..." If $2,200 is needed for little things, I wonder how much is for BIG things. Hm-m-m-m.

On a brighter note: Downtown Clovis (my town) is fashioned after an old western town. They have some sort of regulation that says any new building in the downtown area have to look like western buildings. And because of our old town theme, during the Christmas holiday season the city fathers hire a local gal who keeps percheron horses, to run a carriage ride around town on week-ends.

My daughter had her grandson, Cyrus, this week-end and they took him for a ride.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## mike taylor

How many people fall for that ? There's no way I'm sending anyone money like that . I will not even give my information over the phone .


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I've gotten requests for money in my email before from some sort of inheritance or other where I have to send them a bit of money in order to get the big bucks, but this morning's email brought me a new kind. I've never heard of this person before in my life:
> 
> " I'm sorry i didn't inform you about my trip, i'm in Manila, Philippines right now with my family on vacation and i'm short on cash right here, I tried to access my account from the cash machines here and it's not working, I went to the bank to withdraw and I was informed that I cannot withdraw money from my account in some countries,that it's network errors, I'm thinking if I could get a quick loan of $2,200 from you or anything you can afford to loan me so that I can clear some little things here and also take a cab to the airport. I promise to refund it as soon as I get back home on Sunday morning, let me know so I can send you my details.
> 
> Waiting to hear from you.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Denise Furmanski"
> 
> I wonder if this works at all. I could use a little extra money. Poor Denise. She needs $2,200 to "clear some *little* things..." If $2,200 is needed for little things, I wonder how much is for BIG things. Hm-m-m-m.
> 
> On a brighter note: Downtown Clovis (my town) is fashioned after an old western town. They have some sort of regulation that says any new building in the downtown area have to look like western buildings. And because of our old town theme, during the Christmas holiday season the city fathers hire a local gal who keeps percheron horses, to run a carriage ride around town on week-ends.
> 
> My daughter had her grandson, Cyrus, this week-end and they took him for a ride.
> 
> View attachment 158007
> View attachment 158008
> View attachment 158009


could you float me a few bucks? I just need 10000 to clear up a few small things thank you


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> How many people fall for that ? There's no way I'm sending anyone money like that . I will not even give my information over the phone .


note to self don't call Mike in the case of a emergency


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> How many people fall for that ? There's no way I'm sending anyone money like that . I will not even give my information over the phone .



You would be surprised


----------



## Jacqui

Looks like he is enjoying it.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I love those sunrises/sunsets!!



Me too


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> It's good so far



Hope the day continues on that note


----------



## Jacqui

Did you know the pistol shrimp can make a noise loud enough to break glass?


The things I learn from my ice tea lids.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Did you know the pistol shrimp can make a noise loud enough to break glass?
> 
> 
> The things I learn from my ice tea lids.


your ice tea lids talk to you? Okay........


----------



## mike taylor

Yes I did know that.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Top o the marnin' to ya, Noel!!



Jacqui said:


> Looks like he is enjoying it.



Yeah. They said he had the best time ever. He's crazy about horses and cows. They have taped a few of the bull riding and calf roping segments off TV and he asks to have them played for him frequently.


----------



## bouaboua

Taking off to Asia again this morning.


----------



## Yvonne G

Poor Steven. You just get over one desynchronosis (jet lag) and it's time to get another. Have a safe trip and come home healthy.


----------



## bouaboua

Thank you for your kind words @Yvonne G . And I will. 

And I'm not poor, I'm grateful that I still have a job and able to work. So, it is all good. No complaints, all thanksgiving.


----------



## Yvonne G

OK, I take back my sympathy.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't feel like cooking so for lunch today I'll have a half a can of peaches with cottage cheese. I have some mini eclairs for dessert. And later, while sitting in my recliner, reading, in order to keep my mouth busy, I'll eat many, many Coffee Nips. Love those things!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I don't feel like cooking so for lunch today I'll have a half a can of peaches with cottage cheese. I have some mini eclairs for dessert. And later, while sitting in my recliner, reading, in order to keep my mouth busy, I'll eat many, many Coffee Nips. Love those things!!



Coffee Nips?


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Taking off to Asia again this morning.
> 
> View attachment 158014




Have a safe trip!!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> your ice tea lids talk to you? Okay........



Doesn't yours?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Taking off to Asia again this morning.
> 
> View attachment 158014



Byyyyeeee Steven


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> How many people fall for that ? There's no way I'm sending anyone money like that . I will not even give my information over the phone .




Sending emails is cheap and probably automated so it only needs to work once out of thousands to be profitable. Some scams are 'designed' to filter out those that won't pay off. That's why the emails usually have poor spelling/grammar or are blatantly scammy.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> taco ingredients as follows flour tortilla meat cheese lettuce tomatoes olives and sour cream



Good deal; I can't understand people that don't like olives.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Did you know the pistol shrimp can make a noise loud enough to break glass?
> 
> 
> The things I learn from my ice tea lids.



My favorite 'fun' nature fact is about the Gympie Gympie plant (aka suicide plant) where people have supposedly killed themselves after contacting the plant because the pain is too excruciating. 










That said, there's a part of me that wants to touch one to see what it feels like. Kinda like the thing with the bullet ants.


----------



## Jacqui

Lol I can understand the want to touch part, but I think I am passing.


----------



## mike taylor

I'll pass on that . Not one to do painful things to myself on purpose. I hurt myself enough by accident.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Coffee Nips?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Good deal; I can't understand people that don't like olives.



Then, I'm sorry to say, you just don't understand me at all! I don't want olives on my enchiladas, tacos or pizza, thank you very much!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> Then, I'm sorry to say, you just don't understand me at all! I don't want olives on my enchiladas, tacos or pizza, thank you very much!


That's what makes the USA great we all like and dislike so many different things . I like torts and other people like dogs and cats !


----------



## Jacqui

I like Cameron's with olives better then Yvonne's without.


----------



## jaizei

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That's what makes the USA great we all like and dislike so many different things . I like torts and other people like dogs and cats !




You are exactly right; we all have the freedom to be wrong.


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> I'll pass on that . Not one to do painful things to myself on purpose. I hurt myself enough by accident.




How do you know what your limits are if you don't test them?


----------



## mike taylor

Trust me I know my limits .


----------



## Elohi

Just popping in to say hello. I'm still in Utah, away from my family and tortoises. 
But I'm with my brother and he's fantastic spirit lifting company.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Just popping in to say hello. I'm still in Utah, away from my family and tortoises.
> But I'm with my brother and he's fantastic spirit lifting company.



Are you getting close to getting things finished so you can return home?


----------



## Jacqui

Gooooood morning TFO!


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning Jacqui.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Did you use the Sullivan's bright Lites shampoo ?


Ordered it online, should be here today or tomorrow


----------



## Jacqui

Another beautiful day on tap here. Going to be in the 60s. How about where you are?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, everyone!

Good weather here too, Jacqui. I'm still working on my mountains of leaves. I rake them up and put them in the Manouria yard in case they'd like to make a nest out of them.


----------



## dmmj

a couple of sushi restaurants here in California have been convicted of fraud. / selling lobster rolls that are not lobster, Thank God our government is handling the important stuff. in the interest of full disclosure I love lobster rolls.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> a couple of sushi restaurants here in California have been convicted of fraud. / selling lobster rolls that are not lobster, Thank God our government is handling the important stuff. in the interest of full disclosure I love lobster rolls.



Oh no! Heaven forbid.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Oh no! Heaven forbid.


you mock but lobster rolls are expensive and they're using crayfish or polluck instead.


----------



## Yvonne G

Many years ago, when my kids were wee tadpoles, I used to go fishing with my husband, and while he waded the deep, casting for largemouth bass, I would sit on the bank fishing for catfish using sardines for bait. I caught many crawdads, and we took them home and boiled them. They taste just like lobster.


----------



## Yvonne G

I kept one female that had babies attached to her belly. She was in a 50 gallon aquarium with a bunch of tropical fish. It was a very interesting thing to watch.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Many years ago, when my kids were wee tadpoles, I used to go fishing with my husband, and while he waded the deep, casting for largemouth bass, I would sit on the bank fishing for catfish using sardines for bait. I caught many crawdads, and we took them home and boiled them. They taste just like lobster.


 I will not dignify that with a response


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I will not dignify that with a response



Me either.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Me either.


is that directed towards me or Yvonne?


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh great! Now besides this loud-mouthed bird in my bedroom cheeping at me the whole time I'm out of the room, there's a little Black Phoebe sitting outside the window encouraging my bird to cheep. So I'm hearing the loud cheap from the bedroom, then a smaller, sweeter cheep from outside. Good thing I've allowed my hair to grow. It gives me something to pull out!


----------



## Yvonne G




----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Oh great! Now besides this loud-mouthed bird in my bedroom cheeping at me the whole time I'm out of the room, there's a little Black Phoebe sitting outside the window encouraging my bird to cheep. So I'm hearing the loud cheap from the bedroom, then a smaller, sweeter cheep from outside. Good thing I've allowed my hair to grow. It gives me something to pull out!


time to release the noisy bird poison gas


----------



## sibi

Hi crew. Good to see we're dealing with issues in such a fine way. I've got a really neat pic of Baby Runt. It appears the sun's rays was shining on her. Take a look.


----------



## Yvonne G

Great picture! And look at the new growth ring.


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Great picture! And look at the new growth ring.


Yeah, she's about 40 pounds now. Tell me Yvonne, do females seek out mates? Cause she's separated from yhe boys, but it seems she's interested in only one of them. She releases some yucky stuff everytime she and he walk yhe perimeter of the cement block wall.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm not real sure about breeding cycles, but I THINK that female tortoises have to be in some sort of receptive mode before allowing breeding to occur. I know that when one of my larger Manouria females was ready to nest she sought out the male and picked fights with him. Then eventually he would breed her and later she'd nest.


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not real sure about breeding cycles, but I THINK that female tortoises have to be in some sort of receptive mode before allowing breeding to occur. I know that when one of my larger Manouria females was ready to nest she sought out the male and picked fights with him. Then eventually he would breed her and later she'd nest.



Of course, I would never breed her cause of her condition. I plan to place her in her own shed and yard space in the spring. If you don't mind, I have another question. Is it possible that she could become egg bound even if she never mates?


----------



## Yvonne G

I would think it could be very possible, given her squashed-in look at the back end. Keep your fingers crossed that she never wants to breed. Some female tortoises don't ever lay eggs when not with a male, yet some are like chickens and lay clutches frequently. I think you would need to make it so she can't smell the males at all.


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> a couple of sushi restaurants here in California have been convicted of fraud. / selling lobster rolls that are not lobster, Thank God our government is handling the important stuff. in the interest of full disclosure I love lobster rolls.



A few of those restaurants are 10 minutes from me but none we eat at. I love lobster rolls too!


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> I would think it could be very possible, given her squashed-in look at the back end. Keep your fingers crossed that she never wants to breed. Some female tortoises don't ever lay eggs when not with a male, yet some are like chickens and lay clutches frequently. I think you would need to make it so she can't smell the males at all.


Exactly! That's why I'm removing her as soon as I can get the shed built. I can't risk her getting egg bound cause she'll die for sure. She has big trouble now passing large fecal matter. Last year she almost died and was at University of Florida Vet. Hosp in critical condition. Thanks for your help with my concerns.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not real sure about breeding cycles, but I THINK that female tortoises have to be in some sort of receptive mode before allowing breeding to occur. I know that when one of my larger Manouria females was ready to nest she sought out the male and picked fights with him. Then eventually he would breed her and later she'd nest.


I do like an aggressive female


----------



## mike taylor

They are fun that's why I married one . Little Miss roller derby .


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> is that directed towards me or Yvonne?



For once I was agreeing with you.


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> They are fun that's why I married one . Little Miss roller derby .


so love did not factor into the equation?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


>



Hey, it is you!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> They are fun that's why I married one . Little Miss roller derby .



Not to mention she is beautiful.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Hey, it is you!



Yup. Right down to the saggy boobs and rollers in my hair!


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Yup. Right down to the saggy boobs and rollers in my hair!


but I like....... nevermind


----------



## AZtortMom

*clears throat*
Am I interrupting?


----------



## dmmj

AZtortMom said:


> *clears throat*
> Am I interrupting?


maybe


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> maybe


Excellent


----------



## dmmj

AZtortMom said:


> Excellent


Did I say interrupt? I meant come and join us.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Not to mention she is beautiful.


She is hot that's part two ! Haha


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> They are fun that's why I married one . Little Miss roller derby .



I saw a cute roller derby women's tee on Etsy for sale. 
I thought of your wife. 
She would look hot in it


----------



## Momof4

Look at this cute Hallmark ornament my daughter gave me this morning. 

Her and I love the Hallmark store. We browse the store while my son is at karate a few days a week. 
My husband is lucky I'm not a shopper!


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> I saw a cute roller derby women's tee on Etsy for sale.
> I thought of your wife.
> She would look hot in it


Give me the link please . Hot wife happy husband ! Haha


----------



## Momof4

A perfect way to end the day while at soccer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> A perfect way to end the day while at soccer.
> View attachment 158148


Beautiful. 
And the sunset's pretty nice, too.


----------



## mike taylor

Mother nature sure is beautiful .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Give me the link please . Hot wife happy husband ! Haha



I can't seem to make a link but as I searched on Etsy, I love roller derby 42 items come up. There's pillows, clocks, tank tops etc. 
Sorry.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Beautiful.
> And the sunset's pretty nice, too.



I don't see sunsets from my home because of our location so when I see them they're extra special to me.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> I can't seem to make a link but as I searched on Etsy, I love roller derby 42 items come up. There's pillows, clocks, tank tops etc.
> Sorry.


I found it thanks .


----------



## dmmj

I still remember the advice my dad gave me on my wedding night. he said son always cut twice measure once, I'm still trying to figure that one out.


----------



## sibi

Hi Mike, Dave... what's up?


----------



## dmmj

Nothing much yourself?


----------



## sibi

Oh, just looking at threads, and watching "Prisoners " on TV.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning !


----------



## Jacqui

May your morning, followed by the rest of the day be great!


----------



## Jacqui

I am having a slice of strawberry rhubarb pie for breakfast.


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting here watching one of the little lemons eating on a chunk of plantain. One of three is super outgoing.


----------



## Jacqui

A lotbof the plantains I find here are really solid and hard (no David). They go bad before becoming soft. Any ideas on how to get them to ripen better?


----------



## Momof4

Good morning tortoise peeps. 

Last night I opened my gifts from the family and my step mom painted a really cute plastic box with torts on it. Now I need to find something special to use it for.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning tortoise peeps.
> 
> Last night I opened my gifts from the family and my step mom painted a really cute plastic box with torts on it. Now I need to find something special to use it for.
> 
> View attachment 158192
> 
> View attachment 158194



She's quite talented. You can use it for your tortoise first aid kit.


----------



## mike taylor

Awe what's in the box ! Come on what's in the box !


----------



## Jacqui

She did a great job!


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> I am having a slice of strawberry rhubarb pie for breakfast.


pie? For breakfast? I bet you always ate dessert first before dinner correct?


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Awe what's in the box ! Come on what's in the box !


+1 for quoting the movie seven so early in the morning, good job.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Awe what's in the box ! Come on what's in the box !



It was a $50 gift card!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> pie? For breakfast? I bet you always ate dessert first before dinner correct?



No, but I do occasionally. Why save the best for last, when you are too full to enjoy it?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, did you get your trash out?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, did you get your trash out?



+1 for Jacqui remembering our trash day is the same for both of us!!! Yes, mother, I always do that first thing because I never know how early the truck will come by.

What are your plans for the day? I see that Will sold the other two lemon drops. By any chance, is your wallet a bit lighter?


----------



## mike taylor

Stupid Steven gave me His cold over the internet ! Thanks Steven! Hahaha Just kidding Steven . So which one of you guys can i email this cold too ? I hate being sick . Steven did you pm your cold all the way to Texas ? If so you are interwebs savvy my friend.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> +1 for Jacqui remembering our trash day is the same for both of us!!! Yes, mother, I always do that first thing because I never know how early the truck will come by.
> 
> What are your plans for the day? I see that Will sold the other two lemon drops. By any chance, is your wallet a bit lighter?



No my wallet is not lighter for that reason. I did not think I could get them here in a timely fashion.

I got my neighbor's trash out a nd then her cans and another neighbor's cans back in. Dogs walked, cats fed, some tortoises done. Need to go to town for some critter food. Then some yard work, tortoise work and maybe baths for the small dogs before work.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Stupid Steven gave me His cold over the internet ! Thanks Steven! Hahaha Just kidding Steven . So which one of you guys can i email this cold too ? I hate being sick . Steven did you pm your cold all the way to Texas ? If so you are interwebs savvy my friend.



I vote to give the cold to.... hmmm I could tell you in private, but as a Mod I should not say it in public huh.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm not one to not speak my mind so let's have it . You can always pm me I would like to know !


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> No my wallet is not lighter for that reason. I did not think I could get them here in a timely fashion.
> 
> I got my neighbor's trash out a nd then her cans and another neighbor's cans back in. Dogs walked, cats fed, some tortoises done. Need to go to town for some critter food. Then some yard work, tortoise work and maybe baths for the small dogs before work.



Wow! What a busy lady. Do you sleep?


----------



## Yvonne G

I certainly do not want your germs, Mike. Keep it in the family, ok?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, Noel!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> I certainly do not want your germs, Mike. Keep it in the family, ok?


Really you can't just take the runny nose ?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! What a busy lady. Do you sleep?



I sleep nights, except for the two nights I work. Those next days after the work night I try to not sleep or just take a two hour nap.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Really you can't just take the runny nose ?



With my hay fever, I have enough of 'runny nose' to last me my lifetime. Keep your crummy germs to yourself. (Of course, now that I've officially talked to you, I've probably infected myself. I might as well go out and get fast food for lunch...germs and all!)


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I sleep nights, except for the two nights I work. Those next days after the work night I try to not sleep or just take a two hour nap.



It's been way too long since I've done an all nighter.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I certainly do not want your germs, Mike. Keep it in the family, ok?



But Mike IS family, TFO family.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> It's been way too long since I've done an all nighter.



The first one or two, I thought I would never make it. Now I normally have no problems.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> With my hay fever, I have enough of 'runny nose' to last me my lifetime. Keep your crummy germs to yourself. (Of course, now that I've officially talked to you, I've probably infected myself. I might as well go out and get fast food for lunch...germs and all!)



You could meet me for lunch.


----------



## Jacqui

Like how Yvonne is using Mike as an excuse for eating out. Gonna try the Mexican again?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Stupid Steven gave me His cold over the internet ! Thanks Steven! Hahaha Just kidding Steven . So which one of you guys can i email this cold too ? I hate being sick . Steven did you pm your cold all the way to Texas ? If so you are interwebs savvy my friend.



Sounds like a smart Steven, not a stupid one.


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> I'm not one to not speak my mind so let's have it . You can always pm me I would like to know !



You've got to keep better notes.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, Noel!


Hi Yvonne *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Yvonne *waves*



I see how it is.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> But Mike IS family, TFO family.


Yeah I'm tfo family Yvonne!


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> I vote to give the cold to.... hmmm I could tell you in private, but as a Mod I should not say it in public huh.


everyone knows it's me, but I cannot afford to get sick now.


----------



## dmmj

did everyone hear about the burglar in Florida who was in was fleeing from police and got eaten by an alligator?


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> did everyone hear about the burglar in Florida who was in was fleeing from police and got eaten by an alligator?


No but ,that's karma.


----------



## mike taylor

I just read the news feed on Mr. Burglar . I hate laugh at him but come on ! You know damn well not to jump in a lake in Florida . The burglar got what he had coming to him . They put down the animal now that's a shame . Animals being animals = death ! 
Humans being dumb asses = dead alligator. Just doesn't add up well for me .


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> I just read the news feed on Mr. Burglar . I hate laugh at him but come on ! You know damn well not to jump in a lake in Florida . The burglar got what he had coming to him . They put down the animal now that's a shame . Animals being animals = death !
> Humans being dumb asses = dead alligator. Just doesn't add up well for me .


its funny I laughed hard I laughed a lot and I still laugh when I think about it.it's funny except for the dead alligator of course


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I just read the news feed on Mr. Burglar . I hate laugh at him but come on ! You know damn well not to jump in a lake in Florida . The burglar got what he had coming to him . They put down the animal now that's a shame . Animals being animals = death !
> Humans being dumb asses = dead alligator. Just doesn't add up well for me .


I agree 100%.
It makes me furious when some idiot climbs into a polar bear enclosure, the polar bear does what it does naturally and they kill the bear. 
This is not correct.


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I agree 100%.
> It makes me furious when some idiot climbs into a polar bear enclosure, the polar bear does what it does naturally and they kill the bear.
> This is not correct.


It makes me mad also . Like them drive in zoo things with lions .Stupid people roll down the window and get attacked . What did they think would happen ? Then they kill the loin . I say stop putting warning signs on things and let the stupid people weed themselves out . David I really am laughing at the burglar . If he would have went to work and not robbed someone he would be alive today . What a dumb ***.


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> It makes me mad also . Like them drive in zoo things with lions .Stupid people roll down the window and get attacked . What did they think would happen ? Then they kill the loin . I say stop putting warning signs on things and let the stupid people weed themselves out . David I really am laughing at the burglar . If he would have went to work and not robbed someone he would be alive today . What a dumb ***.



Did you see that one where the lion opened the door? brb


----------



## jaizei

starts at like 35 seconds


----------



## mike taylor

jaizei said:


> Did you see that one where the lion opened the door? brb


Yes I seen that . haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> It makes me mad also . Like them drive in zoo things with lions .Stupid people roll down the window and get attacked . What did they think would happen ? Then they kill the loin . I say stop putting warning signs on things and let the stupid people weed themselves out . David I really am laughing at the burglar . If he would have went to work and not robbed someone he would be alive today . What a dumb ***.


Right. 
it's Darwinian natural selection, survival of the fittest, death to the stupid. 
I like the Darwin Awards.


----------



## mike taylor

Josh said:


> Make 'em here


I agree Adam!


----------



## mike taylor

What the hell I quoted Adam and josh popped up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> What the hell I quoted Adam and josh popped up.


Yeah.
i'm not Josh, honest!!!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> everyone knows it's me, but I cannot afford to get sick now.



Was not you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> You could meet me for lunch.



If only!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Like how Yvonne is using Mike as an excuse for eating out. Gonna try the Mexican again?



No it was an empty threat. I ate a frozen dinner.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I see how it is.



She always did like me best, but truth be told, I was the only one who responded to her initial greeting.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Yeah I'm tfo family Yvonne!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> starts at like 35 seconds



Yipes! I'm like, "for pete's sake! drive on!!!!!!!"


----------



## jaizei

I seriously thought about buying one of these for my sisters kid but figured it'd be a little excessive.


----------



## jaizei

This also entered my mind but figured it wouldn't be appropriate. And I couldn't find any 'seal ' pajamas in child size.


----------



## Yvonne G

I love the "X's" on her eyes! They just wanted us to know she's dead for sure.


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> starts at like 35 seconds



Whoa! I would have crapped my pants! Sorry, but I would have!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> Whoa! I would have crapped my pants! Sorry, but I would have!


 
That's why toilet paper is a good 'plan A' and 'plan B'


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Hmmmm...it is morning


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Hi Jacqui!


----------



## Yvonne G

Did anyone else get the picture of the shark with his mouth open inside a wave with the caption, "Click 'like' then type OMG and see what happens" on Facebook? It doesn't work for me. I was wondering what's supposed to happen.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...250.1073741828.100005697793140&type=3&theater


----------



## Yvonne G

It's a grey, ugly day here in Central California. I keep hearing about the fantastic el Nino we're having this year, but it's really not so fantastic here where I live. 

I had an accident last night. I don't know how it happened. When I opened the leopard tortoise shed this a.m. it was as cold in there as outside. Thank goodness it only got down to about 43F last night. I have everything on timers, and this occurrence is one reason I'm not real thrilled with depending upon timers to do my job for me. If I had turned on the night fixtures manually, I would have realized that the switch on the surge protector plug had accidentally been switched to the off position. It's hanging on the wall, and not near anywhere it could have been brushed or touched, so I don't know how it happened. 

All the leopards are still alive, but so cold they couldn't move. Time will tell.


----------



## sibi

jaizei said:


> That's why toilet paper is a good 'plan A' and 'plan B'


That's why driving away is a GOOD plan A and plan B! Whoa...


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> It's a grey, ugly day here in Central California. I keep hearing about the fantastic el Nino we're having this year, but it's really not so fantastic here where I live.
> 
> I had an accident last night. I don't know how it happened. When I opened the leopard tortoise shed this a.m. it was as cold in there as outside. Thank goodness it only got down to about 43F last night. I have everything on timers, and this occurrence is one reason I'm not real thrilled with depending upon timers to do my job for me. If I had turned on the night fixtures manually, I would have realized that the switch on the surge protector plug had accidentally been switched to the off position. It's hanging on the wall, and not near anywhere it could have been brushed or touched, so I don't know how it happened.
> 
> All the leopards are still alive, but so cold they couldn't move. Time will tell.



That happened to me the first year I built the pen for my sullies. The circuit tripped. Apparently, I had too many things on one outlet. Now, I have a back-up heater on a separate outlet in case that happens again. Also, if the electricity goes out, sometimes a heater will not turn on automatically when the electricity is restored. I take no chances anymore. It took hours of warm soaks to restore normal body heat and wake them up from a coma-like state!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> It's a grey, ugly day here in Central California. I keep hearing about the fantastic el Nino we're having this year, but it's really not so fantastic here where I live.
> 
> I had an accident last night. I don't know how it happened. When I opened the leopard tortoise shed this a.m. it was as cold in there as outside. Thank goodness it only got down to about 43F last night. I have everything on timers, and this occurrence is one reason I'm not real thrilled with depending upon timers to do my job for me. If I had turned on the night fixtures manually, I would have realized that the switch on the surge protector plug had accidentally been switched to the off position. It's hanging on the wall, and not near anywhere it could have been brushed or touched, so I don't know how it happened.
> 
> All the leopards are still alive, but so cold they couldn't move. Time will tell.



Glad everyone is ok! 43 is pretty cold. 

My heart dropped when I read " I had an accident last night."


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Stupid Steven gave me His cold over the internet ! Thanks Steven! Hahaha Just kidding Steven . So which one of you guys can i email this cold too ? I hate being sick . Steven did you pm your cold all the way to Texas ? If so you are interwebs savvy my friend.


I got it too


----------



## mike taylor

So you are sickly to . So maybe when you sent that text message to me you sent the cold .


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Did anyone else get the picture of the shark with his mouth open inside a wave with the caption, "Click 'like' then type OMG and see what happens" on Facebook? It doesn't work for me. I was wondering what's supposed to happen.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...250.1073741828.100005697793140&type=3&theater


 I seen it but I thinks its a gimmick.


----------



## Momof4

Sorry you two love birds are sick


There are so many people I know with a bad stomach flu but it only last about 24 hours. The whole family gets hit in waves. 

How about in Texas?


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> So you are sickly to . So maybe when you sent that text message to me you sent the cold .


I just got it yesterday so it was you who got it from Stephen and passed it to me. for shame Mike, for shame!


----------



## mike taylor

Sorry buddy . Mom of 4 no pooping here in Texas just the cold . haha


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I seen it but I thinks its a gimmick.



Well, yeah, that's a given...but I'd still like to know what the picture was supposed to do.


----------



## mike taylor

Nothing at all Yvonne . Its a photo shop trying to get attention


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah...I see. Well, it worked. There are so many "likes" that they had to show them in mega bytes.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Wanna adopt me? All I want is a cheap laptop.


ONLY that?!


----------



## dmmj

I drink coffee because crack is bad for you or so they say.


----------



## mike taylor

I drink coffee because killing people lands you in jail .


----------



## dmmj

I swear @smarch must have put a virus on my phone or something, everytime I log on to Facebook I get ads for king of the hill competitions Ironman tape contest mudfest it's insane


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I swear @smarch must have put a virus on my phone or something, everytime I log on to Facebook I get ads for king of the hill competitions Ironman tape contest mudfest it's insane



That's it? I get the whole gamut.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Sorry buddy . Mom of 4 no pooping here in Texas just the cold . haha



I've been sick for 2 weeks....just shoot me!!!
This is real proof that people in Oregon don't tan, they rust. It's rained every day for 3 weeks. Everything is flooded. Or really mossy. Today I stuck my head out the door cuz it was raining so hard, and a hawk had crashed on my deck, it was raining so hard. Darn he was pretty. He stayed for quite a while. I threw him some Mollie fry and he ate them all. Ate some cat food and didn't act afraid of me at all. He wasn't a red-tail hawk so I'm gonna look at some pix and see if I can ID him....maybe he'll come back and I can make friends with him...next time I'll throw him a cat...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I'm pretty sure it was a Peregrine Falcon, according to the pix. I'm keeping the camera by the door in case he comes back. I'm thinkin he'll chase all my Finches and Chickadees away tho....


----------



## mike taylor

I found a red tail hawk . I guess he got hit by a car . I took him to a rehabilitation center. One year or so later they let him go right by where I found him . Cool birds but you can't keep them without permission . Same old story if its cool you got to have permission in a free country . I'm starting to think free is a myth .


----------



## Sh3wulf

Who found the redtail hawk? I'm curious if it was ok. My son works with Falcons, teaching people about them. He learning and working with everything from two bald eagles, a great horned owl, a snowy owl, Harris Hawks, redtails, Goldens and kestrels


----------



## dmmj

last night a burglar broke into my house and started looking for money so I woke up and started looking with him


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I hope this is ok to post, if not I'll apologize now....I've been sick for a while now, and today I get a card from my 27 yr old granddaughter in Calif.
It reads...
Life sucks, but you have me to help you through it, so keep your head up and whenever you're feeling powerless remember this....
A single one of your pubic hairs can shut down an entire restaurant....

Yeah, I know, my family is a little different. But I laughed so hard at this, I snorted Mt Dew out my nose....


----------



## dmmj

don't judge me because I'm quiet no one plans a murder out loud


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> last night a burglar broke into my house and started looking for money so I woke up and started looking with him


Someone should tell these people if you have torts rob the torts they have more then the people who have torts !


----------



## Sh3wulf

maggie3fan said:


> I hope this is ok to post, if not I'll apologize now....I've been sick for a while now, and today I get a card from my 27 yr old granddaughter in Calif.
> It reads...
> Life sucks, but you have me to help you through it, so keep your head up and whenever you're feeling powerless remember this....
> A single one of your pubic hairs can shut down an entire restaurant....
> 
> Yeah, I know, my family is a little different. But I laughed so hard at this, I snorted Mt Dew out my nose....



I just snorted coffee reading this. It burns! It burns!!!


----------



## Sh3wulf

mike taylor said:


> I found a red tail hawk . I guess he got hit by a car . I took him to a rehabilitation center. One year or so later they let him go right by where I found him . Cool birds but you can't keep them without permission . Same old story if its cool you got to have permission in a free country . I'm starting to think free is a myth .


So my question about who is answered when my question appeared in the feed right below your post Mike. In my defense I read six pages of posts trying to find it and it never loaded, thus the question. Glad to see the hawk was rehabilitated. We had one that wasn't so lucky last week


----------



## mike taylor

It was cool . He didn't have any broken bones and they didn't tell me what they found wrong with him . They did call and let me know they where setting him free . To make sure he was put back where I found him .


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> I hope this is ok to post, if not I'll apologize now....I've been sick for a while now, and today I get a card from my 27 yr old granddaughter in Calif.
> It reads...
> Life sucks, but you have me to help you through it, so keep your head up and whenever you're feeling powerless remember this....
> A single one of your pubic hairs can shut down an entire restaurant....
> 
> Yeah, I know, my family is a little different. But I laughed so hard at this, I snorted Mt Dew out my nose....


That funny stuff ! Thanks for the laugh .I needed it .


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> last night a burglar broke into my house and started looking for money so I woke up and started looking with him



Pa rump pump! Are you trying to give Henny Youngman a run for his money?


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Hi, Jacqui! You're lookin' good this a.m.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Morning



You too, Mike. Fridays must be good for you.


----------



## mike taylor

They sure are Yvonne ! How do you know Jacqui looks good ? She is a myth nobody has ever seen her .


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone
Especially Jacqui


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> They sure are Yvonne ! How do you know Jacqui looks good ? She is a myth nobody has ever seen her .


I have


----------



## dmmj

AZtortMom said:


> I have


pictures or did not happen


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!!
I love the rain!!! My torts not so much! 
I soaked a few today just to give them something else to look at and do.


----------



## sibi

Good morning everyone. Where's Jacqui? I come back and I hardly get into a chat with anyone. I have a new thread on my new addition, Mr. George. Has anyone read it? Isn't his carapace beautiful?


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> pictures or did not happen


----------



## Momof4

sibi said:


> Good morning everyone. Where's Jacqui? I come back and I hardly get into a chat with anyone. I have a new thread on my new addition, Mr. George. Has anyone read it? Isn't his carapace beautiful?



Sibi where's the thread? I'll check it out!


----------



## sibi

Momof4 said:


> Sibi where's the thread? I'll check it out!



Thanks for looking. I'll be posting his progress like I did with Baby Runt.


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> Sibi where's the thread? I'll check it out!



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/mr-georges-thread.132973/


----------



## sibi

jaizei said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/mr-georges-thread.132973/



You're so sweet, Cameron


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> They sure are Yvonne ! How do you know Jacqui looks good ? She is a myth nobody has ever seen her .



Mother Gomez sees all, knows all!


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> Especially Jacqui



Hm-m-m-m...I see.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> pictures or did not happen



I have two pictures, but I'm sworn to secrecy under pain of PAIN!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> I love the rain!!! My torts not so much!
> I soaked a few today just to give them something else to look at and do.



I don't really "love the rain," however, I love it when it rains! I feel so cozy in the house with the rain beating down, and a nice fire in the wood stove.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I don't really "love the rain," however, I love it when it rains! I feel so cozy in the house with the rain beating down, and a nice fire in the wood stove.



Well, I guess since we don't see it often I can love it because it never last long. 
When I lived in Seattle, I despised the rain.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I have two pictures, but I'm sworn to secrecy under pain of PAIN!!



Your a good friend.


----------



## Yvonne G

...no, just afraid of pain!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> They sure are Yvonne ! How do you know Jacqui looks good ? She is a myth nobody has ever seen her .



Yvonne has.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I have



Both her and her wonderful husband.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> Especially Jacqui



Lol Hi Noel!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> ...no, just afraid of pain!



I prefer Kathy's out look.


----------



## Jacqui

I am waiting for my two daughters and one boyfriend to join me for supper. We are having HuHot which is a Mongolian grill


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I am waiting for my two daughters and one boyfriend to join me for supper. We are having HuHot which is a Mongolian grill



Sounds delicious!!! Have fun!


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> I am waiting for my two daughters and one boyfriend to join me for supper. We are having HuHot which is a Mongolian grill



I get to go out to eat tomorrow 

Hi Kathy


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Pa rump pump! Are you trying to give Henny Youngman a run for his money?



Most of them don't even know who Henny Youngman was....you're REALLY showing your age with this one...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I am waiting for my two daughters and one boyfriend to join me for supper. We are having HuHot which is a Mongolian grill



You have a boyfriend????


----------



## Momof4

sibi said:


> I get to go out to eat tomorrow
> 
> Hi Kathy



I love restaurants!!


----------



## Jacqui

No Maggie, this is a boyfriend of one of my daughters.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I love restaurants!!



Me too!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning one and all!


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning Jacqui.


----------



## N2TORTS

Yvonne G said:


> I don't really "love the rain," however, I love it when it rains! I feel so cozy in the house with the rain beating down, and a nice fire in the wood stove.



you sure it's not a 100w CHE?.....

Good morning folks!.........X-mas is creeping up


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> No Maggie, this is a boyfriend of one of my daughters.


So you like them young


----------



## Jacqui

N2TORTS said:


> you sure it's not a 100w CHE?.....
> 
> Good morning folks!.........X-mas is creeping up



Bah humbug!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> So you like them young



I wish at her age, I had found somebody like him. All my guys have been older then me.


----------



## N2TORTS

Jacqui said:


> Bah humbug!


I do like bugs ......

*but they need 4 wheels


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> No Maggie, this is a boyfriend of one of my daughters.



I know silly, I was just trying to make a funny. Guess I failed.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone



Morning Noel!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I know silly, I was just trying to make a funny. Guess I failed.



Morning Maggie! How are you, Queenie and the gang? Any good car races today?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning Noel!


Morning Jacqui *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

Never had a bug car or even rode in one. Got hit many a time with my children playing slug bug however.


N2TORTS said:


> I do like bugs ......
> 
> *but they need 4 wheels


----------



## Jacqui

I just tried some coconut/mango ice cream for breakfast. It was okay, but I will not buy it again.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I wish my sis would come up here and see what rain really is. It has rained here daily, nightly for a solid month. Everything is either muddy or moldy. Or mossy. As much as it does rain here Oregonians are the worst rain drivers, along with those from Iowa.
There's no cuddling before the wood stove. You have to still go outside and do your chores. Most Oregonians wear flip flops and shorts, with a jacket when it rains. My granddaughter wears tank tops. They don't even see the rain and it seems most don't get cold. I don't wear thermals anymore just a light jacket, but I am a Californian, and I want SUN. It rains here 7 months out of the year, with ice and snow thrown in for fun.
My biggest complaint, and you know I have a million of them, is ya can't keep a clean car. I have been known to wash my car in the rain. At least then it rains on a clean car. I HATE a dirty car. Bored now? Yeah, I'll bore ya to death.


----------



## Yvonne G

I was responding to an email to my grand daughter and the word "calico" escaped me (sometimes happens to us old, old people), so I went on Google to search for "colors of cats." I came across this page. I can't imagine a cat sitting still long enough for these to happen:

http://theverybesttop10.com/painted-cats/


----------



## Jacqui

Finally saw all three lemon drops eating at one time. One I always see eating and I knew one other one, but with this mind I always forgot which other one I saw or if it was both of them.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I wish my sis would come up here and see what rain really is. It has rained here daily, nightly for a solid month. Everything is either muddy or moldy. Or mossy. As much as it does rain here Oregonians are the worst rain drivers, along with those from Iowa.
> There's no cuddling before the wood stove. You have to still go outside and do your chores. Most Oregonians wear flip flops and shorts, with a jacket when it rains. My granddaughter wears tank tops. They don't even see the rain and it seems most don't get cold. I don't wear thermals anymore just a light jacket, but I am a Californian, and I want SUN. It rains here 7 months out of the year, with ice and snow thrown in for fun.
> My biggest complaint, and you know I have a million of them, is ya can't keep a clean car. I have been known to wash my car in the rain. At least then it rains on a clean car. I HATE a dirty car. Bored now? Yeah, I'll bore ya to death.



Nopers, not bored in the least.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Morning Maggie! How are you, Queenie and the gang? Any good car races today?



The races are over until Feb 21st. Gosh, I hate the week ends without races. 
Queenie is not a happy camper in the house. She wants out in her pen, with the weather and the weeds and she continually bangs on her walls until I close the door and can't hear her. I moved her in from Bob's shed because it hurts to go in there. And what she's in is as big as her tort table in the shed. But I'm thinkin I'm going to turn on the heat in the shed and let her have everything Bob had plus she can walk around the floor and not be so confined. Why not? Bob loved it and Queenie will enjoy it.
Good morning Jacqui...is John coming home for Christmas? I always worked the holidays for the extra pay. Most drivers wanted to be home so the company would pay drivers extra to work then. However, most places were closed, so I spent a lot of holidays backed up to somebody's dock, or found a good parking lot.
One year I spent Christmas at Kmart in Spokane and got snowed in, I made a snow man and threw snow balls at my cat, after I threw him in the snow, actually it was fun.....
Merry Christmas all, I got a tree yesterday, and today I will decorate it with all my Dale Earnhardt ornaments. I'll post a pix when I'm done. That's what I do for Christmas. As for the rest...bah hum bug


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Finally saw all three lemon drops eating at one time. One I always see eating and I knew one other one, but with this mind I always forgot which other one I saw or if it was both of them.



I really would like to see a picture of them....


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I was responding to an email to my grand daughter and the word "calico" escaped me (sometimes happens to us old, old people), so I went on Google to search for "colors of cats." I came across this page. I can't imagine a cat sitting still long enough for these to happen:
> 
> http://theverybesttop10.com/painted-cats/



Some of those are really neat.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I just tried some coconut/mango ice cream for breakfast. It was okay, but I will not buy it again.



hmmm.They make ice cream that doesn't have cookies in it?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Calico....


----------



## Jacqui

Imagine that.


jaizei said:


> hmmm.They make ice cream that doesn't have cookies in it?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Finally saw all three lemon drops eating at one time. One I always see eating and I knew one other one, but with this mind I always forgot which other one I saw or if it was both of them.



I kept the one that hatched late, and I don't ever see him eat. I always put him in front of the food in the a.m. and he scurries back into the hiding place.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I really would like to see a picture of them....



Me too!!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> hmmm.They make ice cream that doesn't have cookies in it?



Back in the days before I was trying to lose weight, and I used to buy ice cream, the only kind my store sold was French Vanilla!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Looks like the sun might be shining. Guess I'd better go get dressed and get outside before it starts to rain again.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Calico....



Beautiful


----------



## mike taylor

You know the awesome thing about living in Texas is ...... I'm out side in December with no shoe's or shirt on. December and is still warm out .


----------



## Yvonne G

I just got this picture in an email from my daughter. It would make a cute Christmas card for them. Cody, Sadie, Cyrus and Ernie:


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> You know the awesome thing about living in Texas is ...... I'm out side in December with no shoe's or shirt on. December and is still warm out .



Wait until February. From all the rain, I expect it to be a cold one.


----------



## mike taylor

That dog is like get this kid off me!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> That dog is like get this kid off me!



They got him from the animal shelter a few months ago, and he's really devoted to Cyrus, even though Cy treats him pretty rough. Ugly little thing, huh? But a real sweet doggie.


----------



## Yvonne G

I went outside earlier and fired up my back pack sprayer. I made a few passes over the weeds in my used-to-be pasture and is now an empty field. 

A couple years ago my local hardware store had a close-out sale on the 4 gallon back pack sprayers. I see now, why they closed them out. That thing is SO HEAVEY!!! and the straps really cut into my shoulders. Before this one, I had a 3 gallon, and it was bad, but not nearly as bad as the 4 gallon one. I used to be able to fill the blamed thing up three or four times in one day and get all my spraying done, but after only a few passes this a.m. I had to quit. That thing's a killer.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> They got him from the animal shelter a few months ago, and he's really devoted to Cyrus, even though Cy treats him pretty rough. Ugly little thing, huh? But a real sweet doggie.


ugly but sweet? Apt description for me I believe


----------



## mike taylor

Maybe sour!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> You know the awesome thing about living in Texas is ...... I'm out side in December with no shoe's or shirt on. December and is still warm out .



Nobody likes a braggart, (as she sticks out her tongue at him)


----------



## Maggie Cummings

jaizei said:


> hmmm.They make ice cream that doesn't have cookies in it?



Ben and Jerry's Triple Caramel Chunk, the freakin best!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## mike taylor

Hey ,Nick you finally let the ladies out of your basement ? You need to hangout with us tortoise people more . Find you a girl that's a tortoise freak so you can hang with friends from far away lands . Plus there's nobody to pick on .


----------



## Yvonne G

Nick: You need to change your location on your profile.


----------



## mike taylor

Nick is out ! Some girl got his attention .ha-ha


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> Nick: You need to change your location on your profile.


That's too much like homework !


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I just got this picture in an email from my daughter. It would make a cute Christmas card for them. Cody, Sadie, Cyrus and Ernie:
> 
> View attachment 158479




They are adorable!!


----------



## Momof4

My son had his paintball party today and man it looks fun!! I want an adult party there sometime! 

I would need all the protective gear though because the welts aren't pretty. My daughter took a few good hits.


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> My son had his paintball party today and man it looks fun!! I want an adult party there sometime!
> 
> I would need all the protective gear though because the welts aren't pretty. My daughter took a few good hits.



Here's a look if you haven't seen it.


----------



## mike taylor

We played that all the time when my boys where younger . It's fun but it hurts . I've had some nasty bruises from paint balls . My buddy and I would paint the back window of each others truck to start a war . It got to be look out the window before walking outside . It sucks to get shot out of the blue .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> We played that all the time when my boys where younger . It's fun but it hurts . I've had some nasty bruises from paint balls . My buddy and I would paint the back window of each others truck to start a war . It got to be look out the window before walking outside . It sucks to get shot out of the blue .




Sounds like you had some fun and fond memories!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> but I like....... nevermind


----------



## mike taylor

We have a new spam scammer selling 30 lbs Aldabra tortoises . hahaha


----------



## juli11

Sunday is chill time


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> That dog is like get this kid off me!



If you'll notice, he's also got a death grip on poor little Cody's neck.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> We have a new spam scammer selling 30 lbs Aldabra tortoises . hahaha



It's from Cameroon. They probably also have an ad selling puppies someplace, because if you'll notice, their aldabra tortoises have received their shots, are well trained and play with the children. All they did was change the type of dog to "aldabra".


----------



## Yvonne G

Good Sunday Morning to all you Forum chatters!!! It's going to be a great day...laundry, wash kitchen floor, wash fingerprints off the walls and doors - did you know that I couldn't find a store anywhere that still sells Spic and Span? That's great for washing walls. So I looked online and the only places listed that sell it are on the east coast. I wonder what happened.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've got a bad case of the lazies today. So far all I've accomplished it to add water, soap and clothes to the washing machine. And there it sits. And here I sit.

But the sun is shining, so maybe if I ever get my act together, I may get something done outside. I still have a bunch of leaves to rake up and put in the Manouria yard for nesting material.


----------



## dmmj

having plans for the day sounds like a good idea until you realize you have to put on pants and leave the house. Well Society says you have to put on pants but you know me always the contrary


----------



## dmmj

I just invented a solar power flashlight I'm going to be rich


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> having plans for the day sounds like a good idea until you realize you have to put on pants and leave the house. Well Society says you have to put on pants but you know me always the contrary



Good to know I'm not the only one that hangs around the house naked everyday.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 158574



So you're telling me there are women that are like made of all boob?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one that hangs around the house naked everyday.



Yipes!


----------



## dmmj

I've been lied to ever since I was a little kid and I would go up into a tall tall building I was always told never to throw pennies off the roof because it was fall and hurt someone. Now I know the awful truth no matter how you throw a penny from it can I gain enough velocity to hurt someone nothing in this crazy world makes sense anymore


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I've been lied to ever since I was a little kid and I would go up into a tall tall building I was always told never to throw pennies off the roof because it was fall and hurt someone. Now I know the awful truth no matter how you throw a penny from it can I gain enough velocity to hurt someone nothing in this crazy world makes sense anymore



I know, huh? It's enough to make you stop believing in Santa Claus!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Here's a look if you haven't seen it.
> View attachment 158567
> 
> View attachment 158568



It's so clean!


----------



## Yvonne G

There's a pair of little Black Phoebes nesting someplace near my house.







The male sits in the tree by my front door and cheeps. They're such a neat little bird. And not real afraid of me either. A couple years ago they built a nest under the eaves right above my back door. Their nest is made out of mud and hair. They raised two babies that year. Then the next year she added onto the original nest and laid eggs, but a hawk or some other big bird swooped in and ate the eggs. They never came back to that spot. It was kind of interesting that a bird would have known about the nest because it was up under the eaves with a facia along one side, and pretty invisible from the roof or from the air. The bigger bird must have been watching the female fly to the nest.

Ho Hum.

Guess I'd better go bring up a couple wheelbarrow loads of firewood to the front porch before it rains again.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> I know, huh? It's enough to make you stop believing in Santa Claus!!


Are you saying Santa isn't real !? O my god not Santa too ! Lies all lies !


----------



## Yvonne G

LEAVES!



*LEAVES!!*



*LEAVES!!!!!!!*
*

*

I'm so glad I didn't waste my energy raking leaves this a.m. because it's windy as hell out there right now! And COLD! So, needless to say, my lazy butt is back in the house doing nothing.


----------



## mike taylor

I take you aren't raking the yard today . My lazy butt waits to all the leaves fall . Then I take the riding mower set on the highest setting to blow them around my trees . By summer they are mulch .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I take you aren't raking the yard today . My lazy butt waits to all the leaves fall . Then I take the riding mower set on the highest setting to blow them around my trees . By summer they are mulch .



I've seen those commercials for the riding leaf vacuum - I think it's an attachment to a mower. And I would really love to have something like that...but my property isn't big enough. It would be hard to maneuver.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, I am going to decorate my Dale Earnhardt tree, now that I figured out the light situation. But first....I am going out into the rain and rake also. If I wait for it to stop raining, spring would be here and the leaves would have dried and blown away. Wait, Wait....That's a plan, she says with a devious grin....


----------



## Yvonne G

Rain? "DRY" leaves? oxymoron.


----------



## mike taylor

That's what I'm screaming ! Why do today when it can wait to tomorrow .


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I am going to decorate my Dale Earnhardt tree, now that I figured out the light situation.



Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Rain? "DRY" leaves? oxymoron.



It doesn't rain so much in Spring. Next week it's gonna freeze, that will help break down the leaves (specially if I walk on the frozen ones). Then they are little pieces that blow away...Raking all done...

I wish


----------



## mike taylor

Yesterday was nice ,today not so much . That's one more thing about Texas ..... If you don't like the weather wait a minute it will change . Today its 54° and raining .


----------



## Myroli

maggie3fan said:


> It doesn't rain so much in Spring. Next week it's gonna freeze, that will help break down the leaves (specially if I walk on the frozen ones). Then they are little pieces that blow away...Raking all done...
> 
> I wish


Yesterday it was cool and raining, I think I prefer the cold and less rain today, at least that's how it was in San Antonio through to Bastrop


----------



## Myroli

I was trying to quote Mike but it quoted Maggie instead


----------



## mike taylor

Yesterday we didn't get a drop of rain in New Caney .


----------



## dmmj

it's raining pretty good right now in California, I'm scared I'm not used to it


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> There's a pair of little Black Phoebes nesting someplace near my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The male sits in the tree by my front door and cheeps. They're such a neat little bird. And not real afraid of me either. A couple years ago they built a nest under the eaves right above my back door. Their nest is made out of mud and hair. They raised two babies that year. Then the next year she added onto the original nest and laid eggs, but a hawk or some other big bird swooped in and ate the eggs. They never came back to that spot. It was kind of interesting that a bird would have known about the nest because it was up under the eaves with a facia along one side, and pretty invisible from the roof or from the air. The bigger bird must have been watching the female fly to the nest.
> 
> Ho Hum.
> 
> Guess I'd better go bring up a couple wheelbarrow loads of firewood to the front porch before it rains again.



I wonder if that's what's in our little muddy nest we have under the eaves? 

We do have a few best under our eaves or on top of our outdoor speakers and I just love watching them and know that they have a warm home. 

We also have a teddy bear that was thrown up on to a beam under our veranda and the bear stayed up there for over a year and birds finally built a nest next to it. It's been 5 years and those birds come back every so often to lay eggs. 
Once the pair knock the nest out so I carefully put it back and they kicked it out and made a new one. 
Now when kids come over I tell them not to touch it! 
I just ran out to snap a pic. 
I love little wild birds.


----------



## Momof4

I hope everyone had a great weekend!!


----------



## tortdad

Not me. My weekend was heartbreaking. One of the little boys from my football team had an allergic reaction on nov 30th that gave him a heart attack. He was given cpr on the way to the hospital but didn't have a pulse for almost 10'mins. His brain had lots and lots of swelling and he had been in a coma on a ventilator ever since. Friday afternoon he was declared brain dead and early Saturday morning his family donated his organs. Bryson was only 6 years old. Completely healthy and never had allergies before. Rest easy Bryson. 

If y'all could do me a favor and watch the news article and send positive thoughts towards his family and to the family's that were lucky enough to revive the gift of his organs. I pray that each of their surgeries were a success. 

http://www.click2houston.com/news/6-year-old-football-player-in-coma-after-cardiac-arrest


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I wonder if that's what's in our little muddy nest we have under the eaves?
> 
> We do have a few best under our eaves or on top of our outdoor speakers and I just love watching them and know that they have a warm home.
> 
> We also have a teddy bear that was thrown up on to a beam under our veranda and the bear stayed up there for over a year and birds finally built a nest next to it. It's been 5 years and those birds come back every so often to lay eggs.
> Once the pair knock the nest out so I carefully put it back and they kicked it out and made a new one.
> Now when kids come over I tell them not to touch it!
> I just ran out to snap a pic.
> I love little wild birds.
> View attachment 158657



It gets messy with all the poop, but I love having a bird nest close by like that.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Not me. My weekend was heartbreaking. One of the little boys from my football team had an allergic reaction on nov 30th that gave him a heart attack. He was given cpr on the way to the hospital but didn't have a pulse for almost 10'mins. His brain had lots and lots of swelling and he had been in a coma on a ventilator ever since. Friday afternoon he was declared brain dead and early Saturday morning his family donated his organs. Bryson was only 6 years old. Completely healthy and never had allergies before. Rest easy Bryson.
> 
> If y'all could do me a favor and watch the news article and send positive thoughts towards his family and to the family's that were lucky enough to revive the gift of his organs. I pray that each of their surgeries were a success.
> 
> http://www.click2houston.com/news/6-year-old-football-player-in-coma-after-cardiac-arrest



That is so sad.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Not me. My weekend was heartbreaking. One of the little boys from my football team had an allergic reaction on nov 30th that gave him a heart attack. He was given cpr on the way to the hospital but didn't have a pulse for almost 10'mins. His brain had lots and lots of swelling and he had been in a coma on a ventilator ever since. Friday afternoon he was declared brain dead and early Saturday morning his family donated his organs. Bryson was only 6 years old. Completely healthy and never had allergies before. Rest easy Bryson.
> 
> If y'all could do me a favor and watch the news article and send positive thoughts towards his family and to the family's that were lucky enough to revive the gift of his organs. I pray that each of their surgeries were a success.
> 
> http://www.click2houston.com/news/6-year-old-football-player-in-coma-after-cardiac-arrest




Very sad and heartbreaking. It sounds like you have a great community with lots of support for the family. 
I'll be sending prayers their way.


----------



## sibi

Good morning Yvonne, Jacqui, Kathy, and whoever else is watching


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, Sylvia!


----------



## Momof4

sibi said:


> Good morning Yvonne, Jacqui, Kathy, and whoever else is watching



Good morning! 
I'm just hanging out. I have my grand baby today which isn't my day and he's sleeping on me. I have so much to do but when I lay him down he cries.


----------



## sibi

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> I'm just hanging out. I have my grand baby today which isn't my day and he's sleeping on me. I have so much to do but when I lay him down he cries.



Awwww They learn quickly who will pick them up if they would only cry. On the other hand, if my grandbaby cries when I put her down to asleep, I never minded picking her up and cuddling with her. It does, however, make it tough on the parents when they get them back


----------



## tortdad

But that's what grandparents are supposed to do. At least thats what my parents always tell me......


----------



## mike taylor

Sorry to hear that Kevin . That's crazy how he had a heart attack so young .


----------



## dmmj

you people have held me back long enough I'm going to Clown College.


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> you people have held me back long enough I'm going to Clown College.



My friends husband went to clown college when he was in college and loved it! His kids still don't know and the oldest is 17.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Sorry to hear that Kevin . That's crazy how he had a heart attack so young .


 It was caused by a sever asthma attack. He never had an attack before that. His heart check out to be okay and suffered almost no damage by that attack. The lack of oxygen for 10 mins did too much brain damage, which is what ultimately did him in. His heart was donated


----------



## tortdad

dmmj said:


> you people have held me back long enough I'm going to Clown College.


 Aka
Arizona State university


----------



## mike taylor

I thought you were a clown already .


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello


----------



## mike taylor

Hello !


----------



## Momof4

Dang, it's cold out!! It's 58 and windy so it feels like I'm up in the mountains! 
I like the crispy air but this is a bit chilly for day time!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Yesterday was nice ,today not so much . That's one more thing about Texas ..... If you don't like the weather wait a minute it will change . Today its 54° and raining .



I'm so laughing


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> Not me. My weekend was heartbreaking. One of the little boys from my football team had an allergic reaction on nov 30th that gave him a heart attack. He was given cpr on the way to the hospital but didn't have a pulse for almost 10'mins. His brain had lots and lots of swelling and he had been in a coma on a ventilator ever since. Friday afternoon he was declared brain dead and early Saturday morning his family donated his organs. Bryson was only 6 years old. Completely healthy and never had allergies before. Rest easy Bryson.
> 
> If y'all could do me a favor and watch the news article and send positive thoughts towards his family and to the family's that were lucky enough to revive the gift of his organs. I pray that each of their surgeries were a success.
> 
> http://www.click2houston.com/news/6-year-old-football-player-in-coma-after-cardiac-arrest



Holy cats. That's painful to hear. Darn, I am so sorry for the family, and what a brave thing to donate his organs. That's awful. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Dang, it's cold out!! It's 58 and windy so it feels like I'm up in the mountains!
> I like the crispy air but this is a bit chilly for day time!



Sissie.... We have pouring rain, gonna have 3 inches today, 30 MPH winds and 40 degrees. Ya wanna be cold? PNW right now. We got 3 ft of snow yesterday in the Cascades. All the lifts are open. Not that I care....
but I am kinda worried about Heather. Medford got snow and ice and lost power for hours. This is her first winter here and she's in a declared emergency situation.


----------



## mike taylor

It's 70 ° in Texas . who's laughing know Maggie ?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> It's 70 ° in Texas . who's laughing know Maggie ?



Wait a minute, 10 minutes ago it was 54 and raining and now it's 70 da*n degrees? OK you win. It's so nasty here I'm not even taking out the trash. The birds aren't flying, and the ice will come tonight and that will prevent me from backing out of my driveway. It's a small hill. Maybe my new tires can do it, I gotta get out tomorrow....I hope you get sunburn...


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> Sissie.... We have pouring rain, gonna have 3 inches today, 30 MPH winds and 40 degrees. Ya wanna be cold? PNW right now. We got 3 ft of snow yesterday in the Cascades. All the lifts are open. Not that I care....
> but I am kinda worried about Heather. Medford got snow and ice and lost power for hours. This is her first winter here and she's in a declared emergency situation.



Yep, I'm a sissie! That's why I live in San Diego. I tried Washington for 6 yrs and left. There just wasn't enough sun. 
I hope Heather and Levi are ok and check in soon! @Team Gomberg


----------



## Momof4

The chile is on and my house smells good!


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Not me. My weekend was heartbreaking. One of the little boys from my football team had an allergic reaction on nov 30th that gave him a heart attack. He was given cpr on the way to the hospital but didn't have a pulse for almost 10'mins. His brain had lots and lots of swelling and he had been in a coma on a ventilator ever since. Friday afternoon he was declared brain dead and early Saturday morning his family donated his organs. Bryson was only 6 years old. Completely healthy and never had allergies before. Rest easy Bryson.
> 
> If y'all could do me a favor and watch the news article and send positive thoughts towards his family and to the family's that were lucky enough to revive the gift of his organs. I pray that each of their surgeries were a success.
> 
> http://www.click2houston.com/news/6-year-old-football-player-in-coma-after-cardiac-arrest


Sending prayers their way


----------



## mike taylor

It's sad when a kid dies before he had a chance to live . To lose a kid with no health problems its unbelievable .


----------



## dmmj

maggie3fan said:


> Sissie.... We have pouring rain, gonna have 3 inches today, 30 MPH winds and 40 degrees. Ya wanna be cold? PNW right now. We got 3 ft of snow yesterday in the Cascades. All the lifts are open. Not that I care....
> but I am kinda worried about Heather. Medford got snow and ice and lost power for hours. This is her first winter here and she's in a declared emergency situation.


I believe that is why we live in California


----------



## mike taylor

Why would you live where you can't go outside ?


----------



## mike taylor

I'm at my son's school he has a band concert . I wish I could post videos from my phone . He is very good . He also plays the guitar .


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> I believe that is why we live in California



Amen!!


----------



## mike taylor

In Texas the ground doesn't shake .


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> In Texas the ground doesn't shake .


 the ground has not shaken here in 20 years I'll take those odds any day


----------



## sibi

Well, it's been in the low 70's as the high, and even my torts don't want to go out. I make all of them get some sun, though. Even if it's in the 60's, all the torts get out for a little walkabout, otherwise, they'd go nuts locked up in their pens. That's why I recently bought a walkthrough freezer curtain so that it will maintain the warmer temps inside and keep the cold out. Funny how that works, huh.


----------



## Momof4

sibi said:


> Well, it's been in the low 70's as the high, and even my torts don't want to go out. I make all of them get some sun, though. Even if it's in the 60's, all the torts get out for a little walkabout, otherwise, they'd go nuts locked up in their pens. That's why I recently bought a walkthrough freezer curtain so that it will maintain the warmer temps inside and keep the cold out. Funny how that works, huh.



My bigger torts go out in the 60's too. At least for a couple of hours if it's sunny. 
I just saw our forecast for the next few nights and low 30's it is. 
We don't see that to often.


----------



## mike taylor

I've see my big sulcatas out in the high 30's . They come out walk around then back in their house . Sally would say out and I'd have to put her back in the shed . It seems this winter she knows to go inside to heat up .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I've see my big sulcatas out in the high 30's . They come out walk around then back in their house . Sally would say out and I'd have to put her back in the shed . It seems this winter she knows to go inside to heat up .



You trained her well


----------



## dmmj

today is December 15th it's national cupcake day simultaneously it is also national cat hoarders day. Interesting don't you think? So on today's date have a cupcake visit a cat hoarder but whatever you do Do not eat cupcakes at a cat hoarders house they're too hairy


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> today is December 15th it's national cupcake day simultaneously it is also national cat hoarders day. Interesting don't you think? So on today's date have a cupcake visit a cat hoarder but whatever you do Do not eat cupcakes at a cat hoarders house they're too hairy



Not necessarily.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning everybody!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Not me. My weekend was heartbreaking. One of the little boys from my football team had an allergic reaction on nov 30th that gave him a heart attack. He was given cpr on the way to the hospital but didn't have a pulse for almost 10'mins. His brain had lots and lots of swelling and he had been in a coma on a ventilator ever since. Friday afternoon he was declared brain dead and early Saturday morning his family donated his organs. Bryson was only 6 years old. Completely healthy and never had allergies before. Rest easy Bryson.
> 
> If y'all could do me a favor and watch the news article and send positive thoughts towards his family and to the family's that were lucky enough to revive the gift of his organs. I pray that each of their surgeries were a success.
> 
> http://www.click2houston.com/news/6-year-old-football-player-in-coma-after-cardiac-arrest



So sad, especially this time of year. Already he was able to continue living and bringing joy to others via his donation.


----------



## sibi

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> View attachment 158773



Wow! Kathy. You still have pics like that? I wish I still had my memories of my childhood Christmases.

Oh, yes, Good morning everyone


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> View attachment 158773



You know, I do not recall any of us getting bikes at Christmas .

Hi Gillian.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Kathy and Sibi!


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> So sad, especially this time of year. Already he was able to continue living and bringing joy to others via his donation.



I try not to think of all the babies and young children that have tragically died in my lifetime because it's so sad. Too sad to think about since I just lost someone in my family who was just starting out on his life.


----------



## Momof4

sibi said:


> Wow! Kathy. You still have pics like that? I wish I still had my memories of my childhood Christmases.
> 
> Oh, yes, Good morning everyone




This pic showed up on my FB. 
I do have a few somewhere with tinsel on the tree. 

Did any of you have those tree lights that made bubbles in the bulb? My grandma did.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> You know, I do not recall any of us getting bikes at Christmas .
> 
> Hi Gillian.



My older sister (Jackie) and I both received bikes like that one Christmas. Hers was a red boy's bike and mine was a blue girl's bike.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi all! Hope you all have busy and prosperous days. It was mighty cold here last night, with wind machines making noise from all sides of me. It escapes me how this works, because "they" are always saying how much colder it is with the wind chill factor. So why does the orange farmer make wind when the temp is going to be below freezing?

I guess I need to up my vitamin b pills. I've just been so lazy these past few weeks. There's so much that needs to be done, and no one living here does it.

My daughter had an interesting phone call from her son, James. James is the one with the two boys, Cody and Cyrus. Well, it seems James has told his mom that they are going to be coming over bright and early Christmas morning (they may even come over the day before and stay the night) because he wants the kids to experience Christmas morning like James used to when he was a kid. That's sort of heart-warming, huh? I hope it isn't a let down for them.


----------



## dmmj

I as well was very very spoiled and got bikes for Christmas every three years or so I got a new one


----------



## Yvonne G

It's cold out there. I don't wanna' go out. Please don't make me go out. ***Yvonne grabs hold of the door frame and plants her feet, fingernails scraping the wall as she's dragged out, kicking and screaming***


----------



## mike taylor

It's in the 70 's today here . The day started cold but warmed up .


----------



## tortdad

Morning


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> This pic showed up on my FB.
> I do have a few somewhere with tinsel on the tree.
> 
> Did any of you have those tree lights that made bubbles in the bulb? My grandma did.



Folks don't use tinsel anymore?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Folks don't use tinsel anymore?



Don't date yourself


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's cold out there. I don't wanna' go out. Please don't make me go out. ***Yvonne grabs hold of the door frame and plants her feet, fingernails scraping the wall as she's dragged out, kicking and screaming***



*Misty grabs Yvonne by the seat of her pants and drags her outside*


----------



## dmmj

you're so vain you probably think this post is about you, don't you?


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> you're so vain you probably think this post is about you, don't you?



Sittin' in the morning sun
I'll be sittin' when the evening comes
Watching the ships roll in
Then I watch them roll away again, yeah

I'm sittin' on the dock of the bay
Watchin' the tide roll away, ooh
I'm just sittin' on the dock of the bay
Wastin' time


----------



## mike taylor

Are we turning into TFO the musical ?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Don't date yourself



I freely admit I am old


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Are we turning into TFO the musical ?



If you heard me singing you would be praying the answer to that is no.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> I freely admit I am old


Your not old til your my age then your old !


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> Don't date yourself



Wait...tinsel makes you old? When did people stop using tinsel? Because people recycle the live (dead) trees?


----------



## mike taylor

I remember using tinsel on Christmas trees . I Know we were using tinsel in the 80s.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello


----------



## dmmj

it's cold cold cold cold cold cold cold cold cold cold cold cold cold one more cold.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Wait...tinsel makes you old? When did people stop using tinsel? Because people recycle the live (dead) trees?



The current tinsel is plastic. In Jacqui and my days it was made out of foil.


----------



## mike taylor

Man you guys must be old . Everything is made from polypropylene . That is since we sold all our metal company's over seas and killed the motor city .


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> it's cold cold cold cold cold cold cold cold cold cold cold cold cold one more cold.



No it is not


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> No it is not


It's 70° outside . How is that cold?


----------



## Yvonne G

It was terribly quiet on chat today. 

Last Tuesday 'they' usurped my NCIS and showed a stupid Christmas cartoon instead. They'd better plan on showing NCIS tonight or I'm gonna' be a pretty unhappy camper.

The lady who turned in her son's three deformed box turtles a couple weeks ago brought me a big bag of greens and two tubs of super worms today.

I watched a couple of westerns on Amazon prime, and I read a book. This is NOT getting my work done.

The sun was shining, but it was mighty cold out there today. Hopefully tomorrow I'll have more energy. Maybe it was a bad idea to change my avatar. I'm feeling just like that picture looks.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hopefully tomorrow I'll have more energy. Maybe it was a bad idea to change my avatar. I'm feeling just like that picture looks.



No comment.....


----------



## Jacqui

We had patches of fog on the way home tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

My truck had a special birthday on the way home tonight. He is now over 200,000 miles.


----------



## mike taylor

What kind of truck ?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> My truck had a special birthday on the way home tonight. He is now over 200,000 miles.



How old is he?


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> It was terribly quiet on chat today.
> 
> Last Tuesday 'they' usurped my NCIS and showed a stupid Christmas cartoon instead. They'd better plan on showing NCIS tonight or I'm gonna' be a pretty unhappy camper.
> 
> The lady who turned in her son's three deformed box turtles a couple weeks ago brought me a big bag of greens and two tubs of super worms today.
> 
> I watched a couple of westerns on Amazon prime, and I read a book. This is NOT getting my work done.
> 
> The sun was shining, but it was mighty cold out there today. Hopefully tomorrow I'll have more energy. Maybe it was a bad idea to change my avatar. I'm feeling just like that picture looks.



I've been telling myself I'm gonna stop procrastinating and get something done since like Halloween. Might as well call it a year and start fresh January 1.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I've been telling myself I'm gonna stop procrastinating and get something done since like Halloween. Might as well call it a year and start fresh January 1.



May I ask, Jan 1st of what year?


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> May I ask, Jan 1st of what year?


He will not answer until you have answered us .


----------



## dmmj

I found the best TV channel ever. Ever! Here is a channel called KDOC 56 ever since they went to digital and got all those extra channels channel 56.3 late night with sci-fi science fiction. they play Stargate sg-1 one of my favorites and then old science fiction movies. last night I saw the original terminator classic. tonight is night of the comet another classic. I hope one night they play one of my favorite weird science fiction movies I don't remember the title of it but it was about car that came to life and third killing people, a beautiful cheesy movie if I've ever seen one. I just wish I could remember the name of the movie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> I found the best TV channel ever. Ever! Here is a channel called KDOC 56 ever since they went to digital and got all those extra channels channel 56.3 late night with sci-fi science fiction. they play Stargate sg-1 one of my favorites and then old science fiction movies. last night I saw the original terminator classic. tonight is night of the comet another classic. I hope one night they play one of my favorite weird science fiction movies I don't remember the title of it but it was about car that came to life and third killing people, a beautiful cheesy movie if I've ever seen one. I just wish I could remember the name of the movie.


You may mean "The Car" 1977 black Cadillac killing people movie.
I, personally, loved KiIlldozer.
Check the list here to see others.
http://www.365horrormovie.com/2011/01/01/top-ten-killer-car-movies/


----------



## mike taylor

1977 was a good year ! It's the year I was born kicking and screaming butt naked. Haha


----------



## sibi

They don't sell tinsel much anymore, but, I seem to recall not long ago, I saw tinsel in a store. Anyhow,
GOOD MORNING


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> It was terribly quiet on chat today.
> 
> Last Tuesday 'they' usurped my NCIS and showed a stupid Christmas cartoon instead. They'd better plan on showing NCIS tonight or I'm gonna' be a pretty unhappy camper.
> 
> The lady who turned in her son's three deformed box turtles a couple weeks ago brought me a big bag of greens and two tubs of super worms today.
> 
> I watched a couple of westerns on Amazon prime, and I read a book. This is NOT getting my work done.
> 
> The sun was shining, but it was mighty cold out there today. Hopefully tomorrow I'll have more energy. Maybe it was a bad idea to change my avatar. I'm feeling just like that picture looks.



Aww, Yvonne. Why don't you ask your doctor to given you B-12 shots? That would energize you faster than anything I know. I'm having several vitamins and minerals checked through blood work cause I'm suffering from a lack of something of sorts.


----------



## sibi

mike taylor said:


> 1977 was a good year ! It's the year I was born kicking and screaming butt naked. Haha



Wow, Mike, you're young! You could be my son.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I've been telling myself I'm gonna stop procrastinating and get something done since like Halloween. Might as well call it a year and start fresh January 1.



I like the way you think!


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I found the best TV channel ever. Ever! Here is a channel called KDOC 56 ever since they went to digital and got all those extra channels channel 56.3 late night with sci-fi science fiction. they play Stargate sg-1 one of my favorites and then old science fiction movies. last night I saw the original terminator classic. tonight is night of the comet another classic. I hope one night they play one of my favorite weird science fiction movies I don't remember the title of it but it was about car that came to life and third killing people, a beautiful cheesy movie if I've ever seen one. I just wish I could remember the name of the movie.



@dmmj Christine. The book was written by Stephen King.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You may mean "The Car" 1977 black Cadillac killing people movie.
> I, personally, loved KiIlldozer.
> Check the list here to see others.
> http://www.365horrormovie.com/2011/01/01/top-ten-killer-car-movies/



Assuming that the Wraith belongs on that list in the first place, that it isn't number one makes the list obsolete.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Assuming that the Wraith belongs on that list in the first place, that it isn't number one makes the list obsolete.


Probably not in this case as I doubt David meant this film.
(though it is possible).


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> 1977 was a good year ! It's the year I was born kicking and screaming butt naked. Haha


I was born naked bloody and screaming and that's exactly how I plan to go out


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

dmmj said:


> I was born naked bloody and screaming and that's exactly how I plan to go out


Idk about bloody, but definitely naked and screaming!


----------



## Yvonne G

It's almost 10a and it's still only 35F out there, even though the sun is shining. And @Jacqui : You neglected to remind me to put out my garbage cans, and I only woke up to the fact when I heard a big truck turn down my street. Dang I hope I didn't miss them.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> It's almost 10a and it's still only 35F out there, even though the sun is shining. And @Jacqui : You neglected to remind me to put out my garbage cans, and I only woke up to the fact when I heard a big truck turn down my street. Dang I hope I didn't miss them.


How much trash can one lone lady have ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> How much trash can one lone lady have ?



I usually don't put out the 'recycle' barrel until it's full, and, wouldn't you know it? Today was the day it was full. As for the garbage, I only have a small 30 gallon tote, and 6 or 7 grocery bags of kitchen garbage fills it up, so it has to go out weekly. The greenwaste doesn't get put out until it's full, and it wasn't full today.

I haven't heard a truck go by since I put out the two toters, so hopefully, I haven't missed him.

(More than you really wanted to know, I know)


----------



## mike taylor

sibi said:


> Wow, Mike, you're young! You could be my son.


Are you rich ? You can adopt me if so !


----------



## JAYGEE

mike taylor said:


> Are you rich ? You can adopt me if so !


Can I get in on some of this adopting action?

I could use some sugar parents.


----------



## mike taylor

JAYGEE said:


> Can I get in on some of this adopting action?
> 
> I could use some sugar parents.


That's what I'm screaming !


----------



## mike taylor

No Jacqui today ? That's not normal!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey guys, I'm not feeling that well. I talked about in cold dark room. Really missed y'all


----------



## mike taylor

Sorry to hear that . Hope you fill better soon.


----------



## Abdulla6169

How have y'all been doing?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's almost 10a and it's still only 35F out there, even though the sun is shining. And @Jacqui : You neglected to remind me to put out my garbage cans, and I only woke up to the fact when I heard a big truck turn down my street. Dang I hope I didn't miss them.



I couldn't get a signal to hold long enough to be online, so I up and went and cuddled with puppies.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> No Jacqui today ? That's not normal!



Got fed up with slow connections


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys, I'm not feeling that well. I talked about in cold dark room. Really missed y'all



Cold dark rooms are not conducive to good health. Not so much the dark, but the cold. You need sunlight.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian how are you doing?


----------



## Jacqui

I had a young gentleman come in tonight. He was buying a carton of cookies, a pretty cake and 6 roses. Of course I teased him that he was so sweet to buy me flowers. Next thing I know, he goes back and gets another 6 rose bouquet. Buys them and hands them to me.  How sweet is that? 

Turns out the other roses and the cake were for a woman he works with who had her birthday yesterday. She is from Canada and recently lost her parents, so rather a sad and lonely day for her, this why he bought her a cake and flowers.

I hope Carlos' mother knows what a fine man she has raised.


----------



## pdrobber

good morning Jacqui! That was so sweet! Heading to work early for a tv segment with the pups!


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> I had a young gentleman come in tonight. He was buying a carton of cookies, a pretty cake and 6 roses. Of course I teased him that he was so sweet to buy me flowers. Next thing I know, he goes back and gets another 6 rose bouquet. Buys them and hands them to me.  How sweet is that?
> 
> Turns out the other roses and the cake were for a woman he works with who had her birthday yesterday. She is from Canada and recently lost her parents, so rather a sad and lonely day for her, this why he bought her a cake and flowers.
> 
> I hope Carlos' mother knows what a fine man she has raised.


I have done that before as well. bought extra flowers for a lady who said that before.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Cold dark rooms are not conducive to good health. Not so much the dark, but the cold. You need sunlight.


Sunlight can cause cancer, dehydrate you and hurts my eyes.
Anyway, It's very warm in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## dmmj

maybe it should be renamed?


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning TFO ! One more day after today that is . THE WEEKEND IS ALMOST HERE!


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sunlight can cause cancer, dehydrate you and hurts my eyes.
> Anyway, It's very warm in The Cold Dark Room.



Then it can't be a cold dark room, if it is very warm. -


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> maybe it should be renamed?



Nopers, it is a good name


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good morning TFO ! One more day after today that is . THE WEEKEND IS ALMOST HERE!



Weekends are so overrated.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> good morning Jacqui! That was so sweet! Heading to work early for a tv segment with the pups!



Neat! May they all end up with homes. Did the German shepherd get a home?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I have done that before as well. bought extra flowers for a lady who said that before.



I use to love after Valentine's day buying all the clearanced bouquets and giving them to all the ladies in our village. Just amazing how delighted those ladies are.


----------



## Jacqui

I have a next door lady who started trading books we have read with each other. It is fun to come upon your front yard or the gate and find a plastic bag with a couple of books. Yesterday, my gate had such a bag (but magazines this time). Inside the bag was a delightfully yummy and completely unexpected bag containing about a dozen various homemade cookies. What a treat!


----------



## Jacqui

*waves* Hi Yvonne! Kathy! David! Maggie! Mike! Sibi! Noel! Cameron! And the list goes on and sadly so does time. See ya later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> maybe it should be renamed?





Jacqui said:


> Then it can't be a cold dark room, if it is very warm. -


No, The Cold Dark Room it is.
And it is warm in there as in welcoming and friendly and the hearts of The Roomates, the ambient temperature may be chilly but the place is still warm.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi folks


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi folks



Hi!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> 1977 was a good year ! It's the year I was born kicking and screaming butt naked. Haha



I was dusting off an old dial phone that I have, that used to be in our house. It was installed in 1977 according to a tag on the back. Funny, I just read that tag like 2 days ago.
I am old enough to be your grandmother.....Yvonne your great gramma.....hahahaha


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Everyone! We missed you yesterday, Jacqui. You hardly ever hear about the acts of kindness. Everything nowadays is about the mean things people do. What a nice young man.

Gotta go chop up today's tortoise food rations. See ya.


----------



## Yvonne G

Beautiful day out there today. Brisk, but the sun is shining and no wind, so you warm up quickly if you're moving around at all.

Today's Google Beethoven doodle is a lot of fun. If you're at all musically inclined it should be a piece of cake for you. I was able to put the first one together first try, but the rest of them took me several tries to master. fun stuff.


----------



## Momof4

It was 34 last night but nice and crisp here too! It just hit 60 so I put out all the torts. I think it's been about week. Poor guys. 

I haven't had a chance to bake this year, because of the baby. On my days off I'm so busy doing errands and chores I don't get a chance. 
I did make one batch of the Sweet Chex party mix with M&M's last Sunday for a few teachers. 
I usually bake my blueberry bread to give away. Not going to happen this year 

Also dealing with a school issue with my son. A couple of girls reported him saying something that had them "concerned." 
The counselor doesn't believe there is an issue but we scheduled a meeting. 
My son thinks the girls are trying to get him in trouble. Ugh!


----------



## mike taylor

I remember school seems like it was yesterday . Girls always got me in trouble . Or I always got them in trouble . The good ole days . I loved tying girls shoes to their desk . You shouldn't fall asleep in class . ha-ha


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> It was 34 last night but nice and crisp here too! It just hit 60 so I put out all the torts. I think it's been about week. Poor guys.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to bake this year, because of the baby. On my days off I'm so busy doing errands and chores I don't get a chance.
> I did make one batch of the Sweet Chex party mix with M&M's last Sunday for a few teachers.
> I usually bake my blueberry bread to give away. Not going to happen this year
> 
> Also dealing with a school issue with my son. A couple of girls reported him saying something that had them "concerned."
> The counselor doesn't believe there is an issue but we scheduled a meeting.
> My son thinks the girls are trying to get him in trouble. Ugh!



Girls have been known to do that. I always tried to give my kids the benefit of the doubt. Hope it turns out ok.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I remember school seems like it was yesterday . Girls always got me in trouble . Or I always got them in trouble . The good ole days . I loved tying girls shoes to their desk . You shouldn't fall asleep in class . ha-ha



Such a brat!


----------



## dmmj

I was a lover not a fighter in school.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Momof4

I wish this was as simple as tying shoes to a desk. 
If these girls are making this up, I sure hope they are punished.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

You have no 'freedom of speech' any more. He probably made the same kind of comment that young boys have been saying to girls for GD centuries, but now it's sexual harassment. That's the biggest load of crap. I sincerely hope that's not what your son is going thru.
I am ALWAYS in trouble with my mouth, because I do some volunteer work with the drunk homeless population, and I relate, so I say "inappropriate things" and got sorta disciplined, but I know the drunk homeless, and if you don't show respect and show you are no better than they , but you are the boss, and you normally do that by talking in a way someone out of line would understand, not my fault it started with f.
I say 'work', but I just help at the food line and give lectures about AA. Gives me something to do, and something to be grateful about. I used to be them. But drunks just come for the food, I doubt any of them listen to me. They'd rather drink then have to get sober and face up to responsibility and reality. But I hand out my AA pamphlets and have my say. Maybe just one person will hear me. That would be enough.
I hope it works out for your son. Those things can be nasty to go thru.


----------



## Yvonne G

Looks like tonight is the night Sheldon and Amy get in bed together.

And it just occurred to me that Leonard and Leslie Winkle used to be an item on Roseanne.


----------



## mike taylor

All you can do is keep trying Maggie one day it will pay off . If my wife could fix me some what ha-ha . You have a chance to save one soul.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> All you can do is keep trying Maggie one day it will pay off . If my wife could fix me some what ha-ha . You have a chance to save one soul.



Today I had a toothless stinky lady close to my age, just drunk as could be. And she kept laying in love across my hood. OMG! Zippers, metal pieces, scratchy clothes, and I wanted to scream "get off my car", but I said " I got this IROC for 2 years of sobriety, you could do that too". So she used the f word at me and left. Jeez, some peoples kids haha

I just want them to know they have an option. Sometimes it's not much fun, but it's still better.


----------



## mike taylor

I would have freaked out on her .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I would have freaked out on her .


The normal Maggie would have too. My car is 25 yrs old, only once have I allowed anyone to eat in it, never had a cigarette smoked in it, and clothes put little scratches in the paint, but the new, trying to be better Maggie evidently chased her away with threats of sobriety. It worked the same, and I have an electric buffer I use on it.


----------



## Momof4

@maggie3fan
No it's not sexual harassment. He's only 11. But I get what your saying. 
There is a zero tolerance at our schools so kids these days have to watch out what they say. 

Wow, you were definitely strong today when that young lady was on your hood!! 
I love the the reverse psychology you used on her instead of going off!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> I would have freaked out on her .


I would of freaked out too ! But I would have put my truck on her!


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like tonight is the night Sheldon and Amy get in bed together.
> 
> And it just occurred to me that Leonard and Leslie Winkle used to be an item on Roseanne.


Wait!? I stopped watching when they split because I was rooting for them and devastated when the relationship ended. They're back together? Should I be watching again!?!


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like tonight is the night Sheldon and Amy get in bed together.
> 
> And it just occurred to me that Leonard and Leslie Winkle used to be an item on Roseanne.


And don't forget Sheldons mum was also on Roseanne!!


----------



## smarch

maggie3fan said:


> You have no 'freedom of speech' any more. He probably made the same kind of comment that young boys have been saying to girls for GD centuries, but now it's sexual harassment. That's the biggest load of crap. I sincerely hope that's not what your son is going thru.
> I am ALWAYS in trouble with my mouth, because I do some volunteer work with the drunk homeless population, and I relate, so I say "inappropriate things" and got sorta disciplined, but I know the drunk homeless, and if you don't show respect and show you are no better than they , but you are the boss, and you normally do that by talking in a way someone out of line would understand, not my fault it started with f.
> I say 'work', but I just help at the food line and give lectures about AA. Gives me something to do, and something to be grateful about. I used to be them. But drunks just come for the food, I doubt any of them listen to me. They'd rather drink then have to get sober and face up to responsibility and reality. But I hand out my AA pamphlets and have my say. Maybe just one person will hear me. That would be enough.
> I hope it works out for your son. Those things can be nasty to go thru.


I'd turned to drinking when my hours were cut at my first job and I was stuck struggling and failing to find a second job. Made a whole lot of mistakes I can say I'm not proud of, and got me into situations I'll unfortunately be haunted by forever. But after a month of completely trashing my life drinking and almost getting kicked out of my house, I decided I could stop if I tried hard enough. So the first day of September started my attempt at Sobriety but inevitably failed, but it wasn't until I went out one night (sept 23rd) and ended up eating sushi with a bunch of the build guys I'd been working with that wee when i realized that was a good story to make as my last drink. The next day I worked one on one with one of the guys and when you work long hours you get personal, well I told him about how I was trying to get/stay sober but it was hard because "everyone" drinks to have fun. And that man (I should probably mention this is the guy I met back in June and is to date the only man I've ever been attracted to) looks at me "I don't drink, it's been 7 years since my last, and I still have fun". Have not drank since and next Wednesday will be 3 months. I'm sure there's at least one person out there who has heard you and headed toward change.


----------



## smarch

Just popping in to say hello and let y'all know me and Nank are well. I've been working overtime between the 2 jobs still struggling to even begin to pay down my credit card bills. I'm beginning to worry I dug myself in a hole I can't get out of. And I physically can not work any more hours before my body will give up. 
We're well, I'm taking good care of Nank and he's making sure to keep me emotionally stable. 
Miss you guys!


----------



## mike taylor

Well a trick to pay off credit cards cut all but one up . Pay the one . Use the one you paid to pay the other one . Pay over the minimum . Soon you will have one paid off . Then put more money to the one you charged the one to . It works . I quit drinking for almost 7 years . Then I got a rock in my kidney. The doctor told me to drink a few beers a week . But not to get drunk . Then the wife and I went to the river . My friends had beer I got so drunk I had to use a life jacket and my tube like a kid . Welcome back beer ! But in saying that I know when to stop as long as I'm not on the river .


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Well a trick to pay off credit cards cut all but one up . Pay the one . Use the one you paid to pay the other one . Pay over the minimum . Soon you will have one paid off . Then put more money to the one you charged the one to . It works . I quit drinking for almost 7 years . Then I got a rock in my kidney. The doctor told me to drink a few beers a week . But not to get drunk . Then the wife and I went to the river . My friends had beer I got so drunk I had to use a life jacket and my tube like a kid . Welcome back beer ! But in saying that I know when to stop as long as I'm not on the river .


so the river makes you drink?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> @maggie3fan
> No it's not sexual harassment. He's only 11. But I get what your saying.
> There is a zero tolerance at our schools so kids these days have to watch out what they say.
> 
> Wow, you were definitely strong today when that young lady was on your hood!!
> I love the the reverse psychology you used on her instead of going off!



Well, thank you!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

@smarch, 3 months is wonderful! It's freakin hard. I'm 29 yrs sober now, but at 10 yrs I was still miserable and very unhappy. The only thing I did right was I just didn't drink. To get to 3 months is hard and wonderful at the same time. But if you don't mind let me say this, then I will shut up about alcoholism. If you are really an alcoholic, you cannot get and stay sober by yourself. You need the support and help of other alcoholics that understand how you feel and they feel the same way. You drank for a reason, is that reason gone? Don't you need to find out why you drink/drank and fix that? If it's your genes, uh oh, does alcoholism run in your family? 
I drank alcoholically for 30 years, drunk 24/7 mostly in blackouts. I could not have gotten sober or stayed sober without the knowledge and support from other alcoholics. My sister made me go to AA. In fact, she drove me to the door then drove off and left me without any transportation and she lives 5 or so miles outside of town! Thank God she did. She saved my life. But I didn't just get sober and life was wonderful. First I fought it, then I made the 'right' kind of friends and went on the 'marijuana maintenance program' and ending up drinking again. It took 3 hard tries to get sober and over 10 dry years before I started to not be so miserable. I believe 100% in the original 12 steps of AA, still try to practice them today. But I didn't work them until I was so miserable at 10 yrs sober I thought real hard about suicide by cop. Then I got a sponsor and really started to change my life. And I did. Sobriety is not for the weak. If anyone has questions about me or AA from here on please PM me. This is kind of a serious subject for a bunch of jokers who come here for fun....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

dmmj said:


> so the river makes you drink?



yep, Henny Youngman....


----------



## dmmj

I'm smiling that alone should scare you.... ..


----------



## dmmj

after everything I've been through I'm still smiling. not because I'm strong but because I'm crazy, that alone should scare you.


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> so the river makes you drink?


Something about hot women, water ,and sun make me drink . haha


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Wait!? I stopped watching when they split because I was rooting for them and devastated when the relationship ended. They're back together? Should I be watching again!?!



Yeah, a couple weeks ago Sheldon realized he really like Amy and asked if she'd be his GF again. Last night was her birthday and he chose to spend it with her instead of going to the Star Wars opening.


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> And don't forget Sheldons mum was also on Roseanne!!



Right! Roseanne's sister. I had forgotten that.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey all! Gonna' be another nice day here in Central Cal. I have errands to take care of today, so I'm thankful for the nice weather.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

dmmj said:


> after everything I've been through I'm still smiling. not because I'm strong but because I'm crazy, that alone should scare you.



You've always scared me. ...Does that make you happy what you have done to a diminutive, sensitive and weak old lady, tough guy???


----------



## dmmj

maggie3fan said:


> You've always scared me. ...Does that make you happy what you have done to a diminutive, sensitive and weak old lady, tough guy???


you may be a lot of things but weak is not one of them.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well we still have pouring rain. The Mary's river has gone over the banks, the Willamette river is close and the Columbia is full. The other big one is over it's banks too, but of course I can't remember it's name. My shed is flooded, so most of the stuff on the bottom of the pile is probably wet. I was packing to move to North Carolina, I was hired by an exotic animal sanctuary. So my houshold goods are getting wet darn it. I am working on it but, it's me, and sometimes I get hooked on those murder shows, and nothing gets done but putting a bigger dent in the couch. I love the ID channel. Lots of real life murders.So this morning I HAVE to at least bring the full boxes and put them in the DE Memorial Worship room...
Jeez, I'm lazy.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

dmmj said:


> you may be a lot of things but weak is not one of them.



lol! And, well, you don't scare anybody either. Besides, I have just actually been diagnosed to be "unusual and the control part of MY brain is shorting out" . Now *I'm* really crazy, the DR's say so. You're just making yours up....so I am crazier than you. 

But we do laugh a lot because of you...
hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah woo hoo!!!!!!


----------



## dmmj

maggie3fan said:


> lol! And, well, you don't scare anybody either. But we do laugh a lot because of you...


well it's true I am funny looking


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, a couple weeks ago Sheldon realized he really like Amy and asked if she'd be his GF again. Last night was her birthday and he chose to spend it with her instead of going to the Star Wars opening.



Give up the movie?! Wowsa!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Well we still have pouring rain. The Mary's river has gone over the banks, the Willamette river is close and the Columbia is full. The other big one is over it's banks too, but of course I can't remember it's name. My shed is flooded, so most of the stuff on the bottom of the pile is probably wet. I was packing to move to North Carolina, I was hired by an exotic animal sanctuary. So my houshold goods are getting wet darn it. I am working on it but, it's me, and sometimes I get hooked on those murder shows, and nothing gets done but putting a bigger dent in the couch. I love the ID channel. Lots of real life murders.So this morning I HAVE to at least bring the full boxes and put them in the DE Memorial Worship room...
> Jeez, I'm lazy.



That sounds like a neat job.


----------



## Jacqui

Sarah, you can do it. Just takes time. Do not stress out about it. Take after your Russian buddy and go slow and steady little chips on the bills.


----------



## dmmj

I now have two dogs. When my grandma passed away recently I took her dog in. I always promised her if something happened I would take her dog in so she would not worry about it


----------



## mike taylor

Hey,Jacqui ! It's Friday !


----------



## AZtortMom

Woohoo!


----------



## Momof4

My eyes hurt from crying this morning. Our principal who is freaking awesome is leaving and our school did a huge goodbye during our Friday Flag day! 
There wasn't a dry eye in the place. 
He is fun and stern when need be. 

In the past 8 yrs he has let the kids 
Hang him up with duck tape, throw wet TP at him, slime him, throw water balloons and gets pie in the face etc. He's known for his crazy neck ties he wears everyday. 
Just a sad day for all the staff who now has to get used to another principal. The school hasn't hired anyone yet and today was his last day. 

Sorry didn't realize this was turning into a boring novel.


----------



## mike taylor

No big deal ! You just took a minute of my life . ha-ha


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> No big deal ! You just took a minute of my life . ha-ha



I'll try to make it up


----------



## Momof4

Just when you think you're done Xmas shopping more things pop up!


----------



## Momof4

Anyone who likes Pink Floyd will appreciate this 15yr olds talent! 

http://viral.buzz/video-pink-floyds...ear-old-french-guitarist/#.VnRpgz97kH0.mailto


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Hey,Jacqui ! It's Friday !



Yes it is. You have weekend plans?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> My eyes hurt from crying this morning. Our principal who is freaking awesome is leaving and our school did a huge goodbye during our Friday Flag day!
> There wasn't a dry eye in the place.
> He is fun and stern when need be.
> 
> In the past 8 yrs he has let the kids
> Hang him up with duck tape, throw wet TP at him, slime him, throw water balloons and gets pie in the face etc. He's known for his crazy neck ties he wears everyday.
> Just a sad day for all the staff who now has to get used to another principal. The school hasn't hired anyone yet and today was his last day.
> 
> Sorry didn't realize this was turning into a boring novel.



Leaving in the middle of the year?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Just when you think you're done Xmas shopping more things pop up!



*My gift!!*


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Hey,Jacqui ! It's Friday !



I personally hate the weekend. There's no races until Feb 21st. Football is boring since Joe Montana then Steve Young then Jerry Rice retired. There's no fun like the first Oakland Raiders, Kenny Stabler, George Blanda, Ben Davidson, Freddie Biletnikoff, I can't think of the name now of the other either tight end or wide receiver. A skinny black guy who was always getting into trouble, fights etc, but he could catch a football and become magic. There's too many rules, takes all the fun out of football, that 5 yard chuck rule, what??? No clothesline, no dance if you sack the q'back, no dancing in the end zone. I'm surprised they allow TeeBo to do what he did, and they have done the same thing in NASCAR, too many rules. All the cars are the same size exactly, all the engines are the same, the driver is held in place so seriously he needs a spotter to tell him how to drive. That's crap. They might as well put a robot behind the wheel and drive them like slot cars...end of rant, 'nuff said...
Good afternoon all....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> That sounds like a neat job.



The job of a lifetime for me. But I can't go anymore.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> My eyes hurt from crying this morning. Our principal who is freaking awesome is leaving and our school did a huge goodbye during our Friday Flag day!
> There wasn't a dry eye in the place.
> He is fun and stern when need be.
> 
> In the past 8 yrs he has let the kids
> Hang him up with duck tape, throw wet TP at him, slime him, throw water balloons and gets pie in the face etc. He's known for his crazy neck ties he wears everyday.
> Just a sad day for all the staff who now has to get used to another principal. The school hasn't hired anyone yet and today was his last day.
> 
> Sorry didn't realize this was turning into a boring novel.



Heck, I always write a novel. They don't have to read it if they don't want. A lot of people don't read my manuscripts.... haha. 

Sorry about your principal, but for once you weren't crying about Bob. Seriously tho, I'm sorry, I know what it's like to lose a good coworker.....


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Yes it is. You have weekend plans?


Party !


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> I'll try to make it up


I'm kidding ! Hahaha no need to.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> *My gift!!*



Not this time sweetie
Family I had to ship gifts to today. 
I bought beautiful cards to go with them and don't you know, I left them at home! I'm horrible with cards!


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I now have two dogs. When my grandma passed away recently I took her dog in. I always promised her if something happened I would take her dog in so she would not worry about it



What kind of dog is it? And does it get along ok with your little dust mop?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Leaving in the middle of the year?



Another principal was leaving because of health issues and he applied for the job. It's only a few miles from here and it's a brand new school that opened this year in our district. Someone has big shoes to fill! He's one of a kind.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Not this time sweetie
> Family I had to ship gifts to today.
> I bought beautiful cards to go with them and don't you know, I left them at home! I'm horrible with cards!



Wasn't the post office awful? I get my mail at the P.O. The parking lot was full. There was a note in my box that they had something for me at the counter. There were two lines - one for the package shipping, stamps, etc. and one to pick up stuff. The pick up stuff line was as long as the sending stuff line. I waited for almost a half hour to get to the window. And instead of the calendar that I was expecting, I received a package from my sister! @maggie3fan sent me a book wrapped with tons of curling ribbon and a few hard candies and - get this, @Momof4 - she included a card!!!!!

Thank you Maggie!!


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> What kind of dog is it? And does it get along ok with your little dust mop?


a little terrier like Toto in The Wizard of Oz and he gets along fine with mine . I will take a picture of him later I'm at dialysis right now


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Wasn't the post office awful? I get my mail at the P.O. The parking lot was full. There was a note in my box that they had something for me at the counter. There were two lines - one for the package shipping, stamps, etc. and one to pick up stuff. The pick up stuff line was as long as the sending stuff line. I waited for almost a half hour to get to the window. And instead of the calendar that I was expecting, I received a package from my sister! @maggie3fan sent me a book wrapped with tons of curling ribbon and a few hard candies and - get this, @Momof4 - she included a card!!!!!
> 
> Thank you Maggie!!



It was like a normal day! I was shocked! The lady outside helped me and the line inside had 3 people! 

Your sister rocks!!


----------



## mike taylor

Off work time for beer and TFO . Get to chatting people .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> Off work time for beer and TFO . Get to chatting people .


3more hours and then BUD time !


----------



## sibi

I'm sitting here waiting for my bacon cheddar cheeseburger and it's been 25 minutes! How long does it take make a cheeseburger? It's not like the place is so crowded either. Anyway, we're gonna see the new movie Star Wars. It's an 8:30 showing and it takes 25 minutes to get there. That gives us about 15 minutes to scoff this burger down. Ugh...


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Off work time for beer and TFO . Get to chatting people .



Why are you so quiet?


----------



## Momof4

sibi said:


> I'm sitting here waiting for my bacon cheddar cheeseburger and it's been 25 minutes! How long does it take make a cheeseburger? It's not like the place is so crowded either. Anyway, we're gonna see the new movie Star Wars. It's an 8:30 showing and it takes 25 minutes to get there. That gives us about 15 minutes to scoff this burger down. Ugh...



25 minutes is ridiculous!! 
Enjoy the movie! I'm waiting a couple of weeks to see it.


----------



## Momof4

Just back from a delicious sushi dinner and the mall. Ready for bed after I grab my kid from a friends house. 
We have a big soccer tournament tomorrow so early to bed for us.


----------



## Momof4

I think the cool kids are at parties tonight, it's so quiet.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Anyone who likes Pink Floyd will appreciate this 15yr olds talent!
> 
> http://viral.buzz/video-pink-floyds...ear-old-french-guitarist/#.VnRpgz97kH0.mailto


I saw Pink Floyd at the Cow Palace in S.F. on the Dark Side of the Moon tour. Talk about goosebumps!! Well, we weren't talking about goose bumps but.....How many here saw that tour??? Huh??? I saw Ozzie bite the head off a pigeon on his tour, I've see almost everyone, 'cept the Beatles. I saw Elvis when I was 9. I really wanted to see him(I'm talking about the young Elvis) so I went all alone. My seat was horrible. but this girl came up to me and said I was sitting with all her friends and would I change tickets with her. I was only 9 so I did....and her seat was in the second row, and I even got hit with Elvis sweat. Oh my! A memory I cherish


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> I think the cool kids are at parties tonight, it's so quiet.



I'm right here....


----------



## leigti

maggie3fan said:


> I saw Pink Floyd at the Cow Palace in S.F. on the Dark Side of the Moon tour. Talk about goosebumps!! Well, we weren't talking about goose bumps but.....How many here saw that tour??? Huh??? I saw Ozzie bite the head off a pigeon on his tour, I've see almost everyone, 'cept the Beatles. I saw Elvis when I was 9. I really wanted to see him(I'm talking about the young Elvis) so I went all alone. My seat was horrible. but this girl came up to me and said I was sitting with all her friends and would I change tickets with her. I was only 9 so I did....and her seat was in the second row, and I even got hit with Elvis sweat. Oh my! A memory I cherish


I would have stayed in the second row and saw my friends later. I can't believe she gave up second row tickets


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> I saw Pink Floyd at the Cow Palace in S.F. on the Dark Side of the Moon tour. Talk about goosebumps!! Well, we weren't talking about goose bumps but.....How many here saw that tour??? Huh??? I saw Ozzie bite the head off a pigeon on his tour, I've see almost everyone, 'cept the Beatles. I saw Elvis when I was 9. I really wanted to see him(I'm talking about the young Elvis) so I went all alone. My seat was horrible. but this girl came up to me and said I was sitting with all her friends and would I change tickets with her. I was only 9 so I did....and her seat was in the second row, and I even got hit with Elvis sweat. Oh my! A memory I cherish



That's a great story!!


----------



## Momof4

I tried going to sleep around 8:30 but I have been coughing up lungs over here and now sound like a seal!
I just put Vicks on my feet to help.


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> I saw Pink Floyd at the Cow Palace in S.F. on the Dark Side of the Moon tour. Talk about goosebumps!! Well, we weren't talking about goose bumps but.....How many here saw that tour??? Huh??? I saw Ozzie bite the head off a pigeon on his tour, I've see almost everyone, 'cept the Beatles. I saw Elvis when I was 9. I really wanted to see him(I'm talking about the young Elvis) so I went all alone. My seat was horrible. but this girl came up to me and said I was sitting with all her friends and would I change tickets with her. I was only 9 so I did....and her seat was in the second row, and I even got hit with Elvis sweat. Oh my! A memory I cherish



Did you listen to the girl play? 
She also does Van Halen eruption! Not bad for a 16 yr old.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> That's a great story!!



Don't encourage me...Back when Bill Graham ran the Fillmore West, on Friday nights for $2.50, you'd get 3 acts...To shorten my long tale, this night it was Janis Joplin before she was with Big Brother and the Holding Company. Dan Hicks and His Hot Licks, and Charlie Daniels. Just a little sort of strange, lil Texas girl. Man, she could belt. Now it's early 60's before concerts became what they are. The stage was about 12' square and a foot high plywood. A screen behind the stage with lava lamp stuff flowing; psychedelics were just being discovered. Thanks to Timothy Leary LSD was still legal, smoke was $10 for a '4-finger bag', all of it was Mexican brown with stems and seeds and tasted like old socks. So anyhow, this little girl sits on the edge of the stage during a break. So I go up and say "man does your throat hurt from all that screaming?" (I am such a conversationalist) She said "oh no I have medicine, and hands ME a bottle of Southern Comfort. At that time I was a Jose Cuervo girl but....I took a big chug. Made my darn eyes water, tequila is so much better, smoother. So anyhow, then she handed me a , well you know. And oh boy did we get, well you know. So then the Monterey Jazz Festival, the same one, Jimi Hendrix did The Star Spangled Banner. Anyway, after that both were very popular, and the rock scene was on. Who here without google can name the members of Cream? Anyway, months later she's JANIS JOPLIN with Big Brother and the Holding Company, and that my friends is a memory I will hold for ever. I so wanted to be her. But I can't sing at all, and I think that might limit me...

See, there are some really good things about being so old. I personally had a lot of fun in the times that you could have fun, , unfortunately for me, and probably fortunate for you (boring) most of my fun is not appropriate for TFO...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> I tried going to sleep around 8:30 but I have been coughing up lungs over here and now sound like a seal!
> I just put Vicks on my feet to help.



I mean no disrespect, but I cough from my lungs, so I put Vicks on my chest, maybe feet it not really the way to go??? hahahahahaha


----------



## sibi

Well, I got to the movies just in time. I won't ruin it for those who plan to see it, but I'd just like to say, MAN, are these characters OLD...I mean, Star Wars was in my generation, but I can tell you, I don't look that old by any stretch of the imagination! Couldn't Carrie Fisher get Botox done? And, Harrison Ford... well, what can I say?


----------



## sibi

maggie3fan said:


> I mean no disrespect, but I cough from my lungs, so I put Vicks on my chest, maybe feet it not really the way to go??? hahahahahaha



That's just what I was thinking, LOL I gave Kathy the benefit of the doubt and said, "well, the head and feet are places where the body loses heat the fastest; so, maybe that's the way to get to a cold?"


----------



## Jacqui

Last night, as I arrived to join my two daughters for a little girls' night, my oldest daughter came out to show me her ring. She is now engaged.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I saw Pink Floyd at the Cow Palace in S.F. on the Dark Side of the Moon tour. Talk about goosebumps!! Well, we weren't talking about goose bumps but.....How many here saw that tour??? Huh??? I saw Ozzie bite the head off a pigeon on his tour, I've see almost everyone, 'cept the Beatles. I saw Elvis when I was 9. I really wanted to see him(I'm talking about the young Elvis) so I went all alone. My seat was horrible. but this girl came up to me and said I was sitting with all her friends and would I change tickets with her. I was only 9 so I did....and her seat was in the second row, and I even got hit with Elvis sweat. Oh my! A memory I cherish



(Note to all readers: Maggie and I lived right across the street from the Cow Palace in San Francisco. It's not like this poor 9 year old girl had to ride the bus and wade through muggers and bums to get there. Even so, Maggie - 9 years old? What were you thinking? But way back then it was different times. Not nearly so many scary things to worry about.)


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I tried going to sleep around 8:30 but I have been coughing up lungs over here and now sound like a seal!
> I just put Vicks on my feet to help.



You breathe through your feet?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Last night, as I arrived to join my two daughters for a little girls' night, my oldest daughter came out to show me her ring. She is now engaged.



Oh my! Did you have any idea?


----------



## Yvonne G

So, a good, good morning to all of you! Happy Saturday. We're supposed to get rain today, so it was not cold out there at all when Misty and I went out to take care of her constitutional.

I need to buy gas for my Weedeater, but since it's going to rain, I guess I'll wait a day or two.

Maggie sent me the latest Stephanie Plum book and I started that yesterday. I really like the way Janet Evanovich writes. 

Maybe I'll tidy up the house a bit before I sit down to read.


----------



## Yvonne G

So I turned off the computer, made my bed, got dressed and brushed my teeth and during that time the sun went away and it rained. I guess it's housework afterall.

Are all of you chatters out Christmas shopping? Where the heck is everyone?

What's it like over in China, Steven @bouaboua ?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> (Note to all readers: Maggie and I lived right across the street from the Cow Palace in San Francisco. It's not like this poor 9 year old girl had to ride the bus and wade through muggers and bums to get there. Even so, Maggie - 9 years old? What were you thinking? But way back then it was different times. Not nearly so many scary things to worry about.)



Sorry, I saw Elvis at the Civic Auditorium downtown SF. Remember, I was a San Francisco girl. I took 2 city buses to get to school from kindergarten, and the bus was only 15 cents. I took 3 city buses to see Elvis. Also remember that was in 1954. A totally different time. I took buses all over the city, alone. Without fear, not much media so we didn't know about so much bad stuff. It all must have happened then too, but TV was new and media was not then what it is now. In those days....no one would hurt a little girl, (sic) so my parents let me go wherever I wanted. Dad certainly wasn't going to drive me anywhere, never did. So I took the bus a lot. Probably how I discovered drugs and changed my life.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well all you chatters must be off shopping, and you're not keeping me entertained here, so I guess I'll have to go do something. Ugh.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Well all you chatters must be off shopping, and you're not keeping me entertained here, so I guess I'll have to go do something. Ugh.



Shoot, if my ramblings are gonna chase you away that easily... raspberries to you. But I get the hint.

Sorry people


----------



## sibi

Well, I've been on from time to time, made some chit chat, but only Kathy ever responds. I get an occasional "hi," but it seems like I kill chat every time I get on. I think I, too, will do other things.

Btw, congrats to your daughter, Jacqui. Are they planning a wedding next year? I missed chatting with certain ones, but I never hear from them anymore.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

maggie3fan said:


> Sorry, I saw Elvis at the Civic Auditorium downtown SF. Remember, I was a San Francisco girl. I took 2 city buses to get to school from kindergarten, and the bus was only 15 cents. I took 3 city buses to see Elvis. Also remember that was in 1954. A totally different time. I took buses all over the city, alone. Without fear, not much media so we didn't know about so much bad stuff. It all must have happened then too, but TV was new and media was not then what it is now. In those days....no one would hurt a little girl, (sic) so my parents let me go wherever I wanted. Dad certainly wasn't going to drive me anywhere, never did. So I took the bus a lot. Probably how I discovered drugs and changed my life.


I may misspell a lot of these words . But I disagree with part of this : times where different , TV shows where different the good guys wore white and always won , TV comer caps showed mothers at home taking care of the kids and the house . 
But now we have Vidio games that the bad guys are rich and winning by shooting the police ! The TV shows show broken married people , and people doing stupid things . Some for money and some for FREE ! 
This is what has changed ! I' m sorry this is Christmas and we should talk about happier things !


----------



## Momof4

I'm just sitting on a soccer field waiting for game two. We tied our first 2-2.


----------



## dmmj

HI


----------



## Momof4

Where is everyone?


----------



## Momof4

I'm hopping in the spa for a minute and I'll be back. 
I hope more of you kids are on chatting!


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening all


----------



## Momof4

Helloooo!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Shoot, if my ramblings are gonna chase you away that easily... raspberries to you. But I get the hint.
> 
> Sorry people



Speaking for myself, it is not you. My signal in the house is weak, too cold for swing time, so I wait til I come into the city to work to do much coming online.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Well, I've been on from time to time, made some chit chat, but only Kathy ever responds. I get an occasional "hi," but it seems like I kill chat every time I get on. I think I, too, will do other things.
> 
> Btw, congrats to your daughter, Jacqui. Are they planning a wedding next year? I missed chatting with certain ones, but I never hear from them anymore.



Sept 24th I believe.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm just sitting on a soccer field waiting for game two. We tied our first 2-2.



How did game #2 go?


----------



## Jacqui

Spent the day getting a new alternator on my pickup. It went out as we got home from celebrating it's 200,000th mile. Third time in just over two years. Sure glad they have guarantees. It is a '93 Chevy.


----------



## mike taylor

Just got home from riding my motorcycle . Boy it was cold can't feel my hands or my feet .


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> How did game #2 go?



Lost 6-1 to the best team in county. 
We held our own and one goal was our own goal because it hit us and popped in the goal. Our player was sad but the team told her to shake it off. She almost cried. 
Back at it at 7am. The best part is it's on Coronado Island so it's a beautiful drive. We need to kick butt if we want to play in the finals. 
I could watch kids play sports all day long!! We used to coach a few sports but now that they play competitive sports we're out. 
It was hard at first but know we just pulling up a chair and cheer is fun.


----------



## sibi

Sorry Kathy that your team lost  Your kids gave it their best, that's what matters. And, like you said, they were up against the best team in the country. They're still winners! 

Hi Jacqui, you'll be marrying off your oldest. That's great. Wait til the grandchildren come...LOL

Hi Mike...I agree... it's coooold here on Florida. Low was 34 degrees, and tonight it's gonna be 36! My knee is stiff and painful.


----------



## dmmj

I checked my balance at the ATM machine today....... it printed out a coupon for ramen noodles


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Sorry Kathy that your team lost  Your kids gave it their best, that's what matters. And, like you said, they were up against the best team in the country. They're still winners!
> 
> Hi Jacqui, you'll be marrying off your oldest. That's great. Wait til the grandchildren come...LOL
> 
> Hi Mike...I agree... it's coooold here on Florida. Low was 34 degrees, and tonight it's gonna be 36! My knee is stiff and painful.



Oldest daughter, I have an older son.


----------



## Jacqui

Good luck today at the games Kathy.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning all of you silly people!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Jacqui


----------



## Momof4

Been up since 3:50. Wide awake and coughing. Going over our Christmas lists. Now getting ready to leave for the game.


----------



## AZtortMom

Sounds like fun, outside of the cough


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Spent the day getting a new alternator on my pickup. It went out as we got home from celebrating it's 200,000th mile. Third time in just over two years. Sure glad they have guarantees. It is a '93 Chevy.



Don't you use that cute little car anymore?


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Just got home from riding my motorcycle . Boy it was cold can't feel my hands or my feet .



You need to get some of those electric clothes.



Jacqui said:


> Morning all of you silly people!



You must not be talking to me, cuz I'm certainly NOT silly! Hi Jacqui!!



Momof4 said:


> Been up since 3:50. Wide awake and coughing. Going over our Christmas lists. Now getting ready to leave for the game.



I hope you didn't cough on the computer. I don't want your germs. Did you get this from Mike last week?

It rained here all day yesterday. It was a pretty nice day, as I love having a fire in the wood stove. I cleaned my whole kitchen, scrubbed walls and cabinets and floor. Then took Misty out for a pee break and she came in a tracked wet paw prints on my clean floor.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning peeps


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Morning peeps



Sorry, I don't recognize your avatar. What have you done with AZTort mom?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry, I don't recognize your avatar. What have you done with AZTort mom?


 
I don't recognize yours


----------



## Yvonne G

It looks like Chat is going to be slow again today. Don't you folks realize some of us LIVE for reading this thread? now what am I going to do with myself?

I've washed 2 loads of clothes, fed the baby tortoises and it's time to go outside. But I don't wanna'!! But it's not too awful cold out there this a.m. Because of yesterday's rain, today is foggy, which means a heavy cloud cover and warmer air. But the tortoises and plants await, so I must go.....


----------



## AZtortMom

I bet your cold is much colder then ours. 
We don't want to go out and work on the tort house but it's got to be done


----------



## Yvonne G

How much is left to do? I'm getting anxious to see the finished product.


----------



## AZtortMom

Let's see.. *taps list*
Finish the insulation on the bottom
Seal the rest of the roof 
Install lights 
Install heat mats 
Stucco outside 

Whole house probably next month


----------



## Yvonne G

Now that's more like it...more in keeping with Arizona. Beautiful flower.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Now that's more like it...more in keeping with Arizona. Beautiful flower.


 
I figured you would like it


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Oldest daughter, I have an older son.



Yes, I know, but you mentioned that you "oldest daughter" got engaged, didn't you?" Doesn't mater, it'll be an exciting time for your family


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> It looks like Chat is going to be slow again today. Don't you folks realize some of us LIVE for reading this thread? now what am I going to do with myself?
> 
> I've washed 2 loads of clothes, fed the baby tortoises and it's time to go outside. But I don't wanna'!! But it's not too awful cold out there this a.m. Because of yesterday's rain, today is foggy, which means a heavy cloud cover and warmer air. But the tortoises and plants await, so I must go.....



Love your dedication, Yvonne.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, right. After picking up after tortoises, feeding and watering them, here I am again, in the house, sitting in front of a dead chat.


----------



## sibi

AZtortMom said:


> Let's see.. *taps list*
> Finish the insulation on the bottom
> Seal the rest of the roof
> Install lights
> Install heat mats
> Stucco outside
> 
> Whole house probably next month


Where should I send the house warming gift?


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, right. After picking up after tortoises, feeding and watering them, here I am again, in the house, sitting in front of a dead chat.



Hey, I've been dealing with dead chat since I returned. I just think it's holiday shopping and making plans for Christmas dinner/visits. It seems, as I recall, that every time this year it gets like this. It should really pick up in January


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> Where should I send the house warming gift?


We definitely need to have a house warming party


----------



## dmmj

I got a haircut the other day, not bragging just saying.


----------



## AZtortMom

Just one?


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, right. After picking up after tortoises, feeding and watering them, here I am again, in the house, sitting in front of a dead chat.



Hey, wait a minute, how can it be a dead chat if I'm on talking with you? I'm not dead yet


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, now that it's Misty's lunch time and I have to leave, of course all you chatters are filtering back on. Stands to reason.


----------



## sibi

AZtortMom said:


> We definitely need to have a house warming party



Hey, we can do that! It would be fun. After all, how many times do we build houses? It's like weddings, huh.... strike that.


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Well, now that it's Misty's lunch time and I have to leave, of course all you chatters are filtering back on. Stands to reason.


LOL


----------



## sibi

dmmj said:


> I got a haircut the other day, not bragging just saying.



HEY David, we need a pic of your new haircut...


----------



## Momof4

Back from soccer. Lost 2-1 and out of the finals. It's fine because I'm sick and tired. We were a stones throw from the beach so it was so cold at 7am. The breeze is what killed us! 
Today is my sons 12th birthday so we are celebrating with family soon. 

Here's my #99 doing what she loves!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> You need to get some of those electric clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> You must not be talking to me, cuz I'm certainly NOT silly! Hi Jacqui!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you didn't cough on the computer. I don't want your germs. Did you get this from Mike last week?
> 
> It rained here all day yesterday. It was a pretty nice day, as I love having a fire in the wood stove. I cleaned my whole kitchen, scrubbed walls and cabinets and floor. Then took Misty out for a pee break and she came in a tracked wet paw prints on my clean floor.


She must have because I fill better .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Been up since 3:50. Wide awake and coughing. Going over our Christmas lists. Now getting ready to leave for the game.



Put Vicks in your feet....lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings

sibi said:


> Hey, I've been dealing with dead chat since I returned. I just think it's holiday shopping and making plans for Christmas dinner/visits. It seems, as I recall, that every time this year it gets like this. It should really pick up in January



Remember, I tried to pick it up with stories, it stayed dead, so no more stories.  But I think the last week end before Christmas, everyone is out now doing what should have been done a month ago. So they're all out spending money. I'm working outside in the rain....Collecting my flower seeds, now that they seeded.


----------



## leigti

I put a jingle bell on the dogs collar. That was the extent of my Christmas decorating.


----------



## Momof4

leigti said:


> I put a jingle bell on the dogs collar. That was the extent of my Christmas decorating.



I think it's time to give this cough away! Who wants it? 

I always put Vick's on my feet when I have a cough! You guys don't? 
Give it a try next time, but wear socks too! It works!! 

Watching the Charger game while sipping Mexican hot chocolate.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm cooking steak yummy ! Not doing much today but hanging around the house drinking beer .


----------



## Jacqui

Just waking up. Mexican chocolate? I'd like a cup of plain chocolate with marshmallows please.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I put a jingle bell on the dogs collar. That was the extent of my Christmas decorating.



I have done zilch.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Hey, wait a minute, how can it be a dead chat if I'm on talking with you? I'm not dead yet



I sure hope not!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I'm cooking steak yummy ! Not doing much today but hanging around the house drinking beer .



Be right there! I miss a nice steak.


----------



## mike taylor

That's what Texans have every weekend .


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Just waking up. Mexican chocolate? I'd like a cup of plain chocolate with marshmallows please.



It's yummy! It has loads of sugar and is just a bit different than ours.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I have done zilch.



That's cause you slept all day. I got up at 3:30AM, got a lot done, 'cept I was cleaning the 250 gallon tank with the Mollies and Pleco, and I dropped a 5 gallon bucket of water on the living room carpet and me. Darn, it was ugly.
And in an hour I'm going to a bonfire with carolers, then later a candlelight vigil for the Corvallis homeless, they closed the cold weather shelter. Damn, I know how to have a good time....anybody want to go too??? Yeah, me neither....but I'm going to support a cause I believe in. The homeless people here are not treated like people. It pisses me off....they're no good because they're homeless??? BS


----------



## mike taylor

Every homeless person is homeless for a reason . We seem to think its a bad reason but most of the time it's not . I will bet if you offer a beer or food they will take the food . I've seen a lot of homeless people most have mental disorders . Their families will not help out with . Sure some are drug users but most aren't . I've met some cool homeless people that just wanted a chance to stand on their two feet . But when life kicked them down nobody was there to pick them up . So I applaud you Maggie . People are so willing to send 50¢ over sea's to starving people when they're so many here in the USA . When I take metal to scrap there's a old homeless guy . He lives off cans . He will not let you buy him anything . But he will talk your ear off. He gets a shower from the truck stop and washes his clothes there to . He lives in a old rv trailer next to the truck stop . No lights running water just a roof and some walls . This guy is one of the happiest people I've ever met . He's clean cut to doesn't really look homeless but he is .


----------



## mike taylor

Anyone have some apple pie and ice cream ? Don't know why but it sounds so good .


----------



## mike taylor

OK Doritos and bean dip it is !


----------



## mike taylor

Got a new little tortoises what not .


----------



## sibi

Mike, are they real? I mean, they look like ivory sulcata.


----------



## mike taylor

It's an ivory sulcata with a baby on on her back . My son got it for me . I think it's cool .


----------



## sibi

mike taylor said:


> It's an ivory sulcata with a baby on on her back . My son got it for me . I think it's cool .



So it's a Figurine of sorts? It sure is cool. I wish I had a real one!


----------



## mike taylor

You don't have any tortoises figurines .


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> That's cause you slept all day. I got up at 3:30AM, got a lot done, 'cept I was cleaning the 250 gallon tank with the Mollies and Pleco, and I dropped a 5 gallon bucket of water on the living room carpet and me. Darn, it was ugly.
> And in an hour I'm going to a bonfire with carolers, then later a candlelight vigil for the Corvallis homeless, they closed the cold weather shelter. Damn, I know how to have a good time....anybody want to go too??? Yeah, me neither....but I'm going to support a cause I believe in. The homeless people here are not treated like people. It pisses me off....they're no good because they're homeless??? BS



Zilch for Christmas. I worked until 7 am yesterday, picked up critter food from two stores, had a Taco John's breakfast burrito and put gas in the tank before I went to bed.

Glad that you are active like that Maggie.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO ! It's Monday crap !


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Morning TFO ! It's Monday crap !



The start of a brand new week!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Mr Mike


----------



## mike taylor

Morning Jacqui .


----------



## tortdad

Morning peeps


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> Morning TFO ! It's Monday crap !


Not all of us hate Monday's cause to some of us have Monday as our Thursday ! And have 3 days off Mon-Tues - and Wed off ! And with Christmas Eve and Christmas Day off !


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Morning peeps



Morning Kevin!


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Not all of us hate Monday's cause to some of us have Monday as our Thursday ! And have 3 days off Mon-Tues - and Wed off ! And with Christmas Eve and Christmas Day off !



Sounds like a mini vacation.


----------



## mike taylor

I don't hate Mondays . I like them when I don't have to work . But I can't get stuff fixed on my bikes because most bike shops are closed Mondays .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I don't hate Mondays . I like them when I don't have to work . But I can't get stuff fixed on my bikes because most bike shops are closed Mondays .



Yeah, why is that? The bike shops here in my town are closed Mondays too.


----------



## mike taylor

Because most are open weekends so I guess Monday is their weekends . Everyone needs a day off .


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Morning peeps



Happy Holidays, Kevin!!


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Happy Holidays, Kevin!!


Same to you guys


----------



## Jacqui

Chicken salad sandwich for lunch.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

maggie3fan said:


> I was dusting off an old dial phone that I have, that used to be in our house. It was installed in 1977 according to a tag on the back. Funny, I just read that tag like 2 days ago.
> I am old enough to be your grandmother.....Yvonne your great gramma.....hahahaha


My house was built in 1977. I was 13 and hadn't gotten ugly yet..................


----------



## Jacqui

Did you know the peach was the first fruit eaten on the moon?


----------



## dmmj

are you aware of elf on the shelf? I think mine might be a little perverted he's always watching me when I shower.


----------



## dmmj

or That awkward moment when you spell something so bad even autocorrect is like sorry I got nothing man


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, why is that? The bike shops here in my town are closed Mondays too.




One of those mysteries of life, similar to why so many dentists are closed on Friday.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> One of those mysteries of life, similar to why so many dentists are closed on Friday.


Its a C-O-N spiracy


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Because most are open weekends so I guess Monday is their weekends . Everyone needs a day off .





ZEROPILOT said:


> My house was built in 1977. I was 13 and hadn't gotten ugly yet..................



I've seen your picture, ugly you ain't...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Not all of us hate Monday's cause to some of us have Monday as our Thursday ! And have 3 days off Mon-Tues - and Wed off ! And with Christmas Eve and Christmas Day off !



And some of us don't have (or get) to work at all. I miss driving truck and all my adventures big time. I'd drive again in a heart beat. So I am off everyday, (well, I've always been off, but in a different meaning)...


----------



## Jacqui

Lol I just told a customer to have a happy thanksgiving.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> or That awkward moment when you spell something so bad even autocorrect is like sorry I got nothing man



Happens to me quite often.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Its a C-O-N spiracy



You just might be right.


----------



## mike taylor

Don't let him think he's right ! Now we have to deal with the big head over achiever !


----------



## Jacqui

Every so often, I have to say something nice to David or he will start to think I do not like him.


----------



## mike taylor

OK I get it .


----------



## dmmj

if I had a dollar for every girl that found me unattractive they will eventually find me attractive.


----------



## mike taylor

Good one !


----------



## Momof4

Just made an appt for the Dr. I have shortness of breath and can't stop coughing. I can't take in breaths


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> Just made an appt for the Dr. I have shortness of breath and can't stop coughing. I can't take in breaths


Maybe the emergency room or walk-in clinic would be the place to go tonight.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Just made an appt for the Dr. I have shortness of breath and can't stop coughing. I can't take in breaths



That's because Vicks goes on your chest, not your feet... Please keep us posted, we'll worry about you....I agree with Tina, head toward the ER, not being able to breathe, can be a really bad thing. Please get help before it does get worse. Go to the ER tonight...That's an order (or plea) from an old lady who's worried about you...


----------



## Momof4

No, I'll be ok. It's been like this for a few days. 
It would be just my luck that after I make an appt. all my symptoms go away! It never fails. I have until 2pm tomorrow


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> That's because Vicks goes on your chest, not your feet... Please keep us posted, we'll worry about you....I agree with Tina, head toward the ER, not being able to breathe, can be a really bad thing. Please get help before it does get worse. Go to the ER tonight...That's an order (or plea) from an old lady who's worried about you...




Maggie, I swear Vick's on your feet help with coughs! So many people do it! I also put it on our chests.


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> No, I'll be ok. It's been like this for a few days.
> It would be just my luck that after I make an appt. all my symptoms go away! It never fails. I have until 2pm tomorrow


sounds like pneumonia to me go to the ER as soon as possible.


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> Maggie, I swear Vick's on your feet help with coughs! So many people do it! I also put it on our chests.


I have never heard of putting Vicks on your feet. On your chest yes but not your feet. But whatever works.
But you do really need to go to the doctor tonight. You're probably not getting enough oxygen to your brain to think straight, so have someone take your butt to the hospital now.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> So I turned off the computer, made my bed, got dressed and brushed my teeth and during that time the sun went away and it rained. I guess it's housework afterall.
> 
> Are all of you chatters out Christmas shopping? Where the heck is everyone?
> 
> What's it like over in China, Steven @bouaboua ?


Hello Yvonne:

The city where I work, ShenZhen. Last Sunday at noon, was a huge mudslide. All the earth that dugged out no-matter from the subways that under construction or what ever other constructions, was illegally dumped in a area and become a hill over 100 meter. this mud "mountain" finally gave away.

So far, 76 people are missing, 20 plus factory building and other structures are under 30 to 50 feet of earth. 

This is a manmade disaster, I don't know what to say! 

I'm coming home tomorrow.


----------



## Jacqui

Good start of the day to ya!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning to you Jacqui. It's too late for me and I've a warm bed to crawl into. I get back here tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning .


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO~~


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO~~



Morning Stranger!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good morning .



Morning Mike! It is not Monday any more.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Just made an appt for the Dr. I have shortness of breath and can't stop coughing. I can't take in breaths



Kathy! No no being sick, especially at Christmas. Hope the Dr has a magic cure for you.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> No, I'll be ok. It's been like this for a few days.
> It would be just my luck that after I make an appt. all my symptoms go away! It never fails. I have until 2pm tomorrow



Fingers crossed that it happens like that.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Hello Yvonne:
> 
> The city where I work, ShenZhen. Last Sunday at noon, was a huge mudslide. All the earth that dugged out no-matter from the subways that under construction or what ever other constructions, was illegally dumped in a area and become a hill over 100 meter. this mud "mountain" finally gave away.
> 
> So far, 76 people are missing, 20 plus factory building and other structures are under 30 to 50 feet of earth.
> 
> This is a manmade disaster, I don't know what to say!
> 
> I'm coming home tomorrow.



That is horrible (not the part of you coming home)


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning to the rest of you.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian are you okay?


----------



## Jacqui

I was this close to getting to have breakfast with Jeff this morning. Then they switch runs so his student can get home. *pout pout*


----------



## Jacqui

I do appreciate the folks who keep their holiday lights on all night long so I can enjoy them.


----------



## Jacqui

Any of you have lights or decorations outside? On my way into the city, there is this cute blow up dinosaur that I do love.


----------



## Jacqui

Having a cranberry bagel for breakfast. Already see we have lines going at our checkouts. Will be another fun nonstop cashiering day today.


----------



## Jacqui

Whatcha doing today Yvonne?


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!! 
We have so much rain!! Yippie!!
We are so used to 80* around Xmas you don't even want to put the oven on! They are talking rain and snow Friday but the snow will be just east of us! 
You guys are so sweet but I don't think I have pneumonia David. It just feels like and elephant sitting on my chest. I'm guessing URI. 
I'll be fine until this afternoon. I have the baby this morning but only half day and my kids are home to help me. 
We are hosting Xmas so I need to clean. 
What's everyone else doing this week? I'm guessing a short work week for most.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Just made an appt for the Dr. I have shortness of breath and can't stop coughing. I can't take in breaths



Man...it sounds like you really have it bad. Hope you feel better soon.



bouaboua said:


> I'm coming home tomorrow.



That's terrible about the mud slide. How could they (the construction people) get away with that illegal dumping?

Good news about you coming home! Does Irene have all the Christmas decorations up, or does she save that job for you?


----------



## mike taylor

Yes indeed short work week . Four day weekend ! Hopefully the weather is nice so I can escape the family and ride my bike .


----------



## Yvonne G

Good Morning everyone!



Jacqui said:


> I do appreciate the folks who keep their holiday lights on all night long so I can enjoy them.



I think my neighbor across the street has his on a timer. They come on just before dusk and go off about 7a. You're right, it's nice having them on into the night. I have to take Misty out at least once, but sometimes twice during the night and it's just uplifting to see those light shining through the backyard fence.



Jacqui said:


> Any of you have lights or decorations outside? On my way into the city, there is this cute blow up dinosaur that I do love.



Since all my kids are moved away and no grandkids in my town, there doesn't seem to be any reason to decorate anymore. I don't mean for it to sound sad or anything, but holidays are just normal days here. And really, it's no big deal to me. I can live without them.



Jacqui said:


> Having a cranberry bagel for breakfast. Already see we have lines going at our checkouts. Will be another fun nonstop cashiering day today.




Yes! Thank goodness for that extra $$ coming in. Do you have to work Christmas or Christmas Eve?



Jacqui said:


> Whatcha doing today Yvonne?



I went and got gas for the WeedEater yesterday and I had planned on knocking down the tall grass in the tortoise yards, but it rained all night (and is still raining), so that's off the table. I really don't have any other plans. My wood is wet, so I'm having trouble getting a fire started. So after computer time, I'll be messing with that to get it going. How about you?


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Hello Yvonne:
> 
> The city where I work, ShenZhen. Last Sunday at noon, was a huge mudslide. All the earth that dugged out no-matter from the subways that under construction or what ever other constructions, was illegally dumped in a area and become a hill over 100 meter. this mud "mountain" finally gave away.
> 
> So far, 76 people are missing, 20 plus factory building and other structures are under 30 to 50 feet of earth.
> 
> This is a manmade disaster, I don't know what to say!
> 
> I'm coming home tomorrow.



We saw that slide on the news! My husband goes to factories in Shenzhen! It was horrible
Have a safe trip home.


----------



## mike taylor

That's crazy hopefully no body dies from the slide .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> Hello Yvonne:
> 
> The city where I work, ShenZhen. Last Sunday at noon, was a huge mudslide. All the earth that dugged out no-matter from the subways that under construction or what ever other constructions, was illegally dumped in a area and become a hill over 100 meter. this mud "mountain" finally gave away.
> 
> So far, 76 people are missing, 20 plus factory building and other structures are under 30 to 50 feet of earth.
> 
> This is a manmade disaster, I don't know what to say!
> 
> I'm coming home tomorrow.



Oh my gosh! Were you ever in danger? I'm glad you're coming home,. You're safer here, just watch out for guns...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

We have pouring rain and had 35 to 50 MPH winds. It's been raining steady for a month. So trees fell, and horrors, we were without cable, no TV, 'Net, WiFi or electronics. No water, from abt 10 am until 8:15 PM. Darn, I actually had to go back to reading, a real book and turn pages etc. lol
So now, I have to finish it, so I'm going to hang out on the couch. A hard day today....


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> We have pouring rain and had 35 to 50 MPH winds. It's been raining steady for a month. So trees fell, and horrors, we were without cable, no TV, 'Net, WiFi or electronics. No water, from abt 10 am until 8:15 PM. Darn, I actually had to go back to reading, a real book and turn pages etc. lol
> So now, I have to finish it, so I'm going to hang out on the couch. A hard day today....



I finished the book you sent me for Christmas. There were a few pretty funny spots in it...like where the "boys" were better off in the pilati pants. I was looking at the front of the book, and she has written quite a few other books besides the Stephanie Plum mysteries. I'll have to see if any of her other titles are on Kindle.


----------



## Jacqui

I work today 9-5 and then tomorrow might 10:30-7 am. Then the store is closed for Christmas and I go back Sat night.


----------



## Jacqui

Poor Kathy and her elephant.


----------



## Jacqui

I don't decorate either, but love seeing them.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I think my neighbor across the street has his on a timer. They come on just before dusk and go off about 7a. You're right, it's nice having them on into the night. I have to take Misty out at least once, but sometimes twice during the night and it's just uplifting to see those light shining through the backyard fence.
> 
> 
> 
> Since all my kids are moved away and no grandkids in my town, there doesn't seem to be any reason to decorate anymore. I don't mean for it to sound sad or anything, but holidays are just normal days here. And really, it's no big deal to me. I can live without them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Thank goodness for that extra $$ coming in. Do you have to work Christmas or Christmas Eve?
> 
> 
> 
> I went and got gas for the WeedEater yesterday and I had planned on knocking down the tall grass in the tortoise yards, but it rained all night (and is still raining), so that's off the table. I really don't have any other plans. My wood is wet, so I'm having trouble getting a fire started. So after computer time, I'll be messing with that to get it going. How about you?



Glad you're enjoying the lights. 
My grandparents were in the same boat about 15 yrs ago. All the grandkids got married and kinda did their own thing during the holidays. 


It was sad but now at 95 they live a few blocks from my dad so he celebrates with them if they're up to it. If not he will bring them food. 

I don't think anyone should be alone on Xmas. If I lived closer I would scoop you up kicking and screaming for Xmas dinner


----------



## Jacqui

I love reading real books. Something special about turning pages.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I work today 9-5 and then tomorrow might 10:30-7 am. Then the store is closed for Christmas and I go back Sat night.



You sure are keeping busy! Sounds like you're enjoying your new job.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Poor Kathy and her elephant.



I'll be fine. I'm resting a lot . Probably not sipping on enough water though. It's hard to drink water when it's cold out. 
Now we have a bit of wind. 
I love this weather.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> I was this close to getting to have breakfast with Jeff this morning. Then they switch runs so his student can get home. *pout pout*


See C-O-Nspiracy


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> See C-O-Nspiracy



M-O-O-N, that spells conspiracy


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Glad you're enjoying the lights.
> My grandparents were in the same boat about 15 yrs ago. All the grandkids got married and kinda did their own thing during the holidays.
> 
> 
> It was sad but now at 95 they live a few blocks from my dad so he celebrates with them if they're up to it. If not he will bring them food.
> 
> I don't think anyone should be alone on Xmas. If I lived closer I would scoop you up kicking and screaming for Xmas dinner



Tom's been trying to take me to dinner for his past several trips up here, and he's never accomplished it yet. Although, I must admit to going to the Olive Garden with Steven and Irene when they were here. It's just not my thing. Now if you want to take me through the drive-thru at In and Out, that's a different story.

Don't feel sorry for me. I go to my daughter's house Christmas morning to bring them what I bought for them and watch everyone open their gifts, then I go back later in the day for dinner. So I'm not really alone. But when at home, it's just another day - pick up poop, change waterers, feed, etc. and maybe some yard work. That's my comfort zone, my favorite thing to be doing.



Jacqui said:


> I love reading real books. Something special about turning pages.



Well, you have to swipe the Kindle screen to turn the page too, but one thing I don't like about it is not being able to flip a few pages back to re-read something I may not have understood. It's hard to go back on the Kindle, and then you lose you place and have a hard time remembering where you were before you went back. But I'm getting used to it.



Momof4 said:


> I'll be fine. I'm resting a lot . Probably not sipping on enough water though. It's hard to drink water when it's cold out.
> Now we have a bit of wind.
> I love this weather.




I haven't been sick in a very long time, but back in the day, when I used to get sick, staying in bed, bundled up and sweating, always got me over the sickness quicker. Forget about being the mom and the meal maker and the housekeeper, and just stay in bed and sweat it out.



jaizei said:


> M-O-O-N, that spells conspiracy



I don't get either one of them. I guess I'm just old and out of the loop.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Tom's been trying to take me to dinner for his past several trips up here, and he's never accomplished it yet. Although, I must admit to going to the Olive Garden with Steven and Irene when they were here. It's just not my thing. Now if you want to take me through the drive-thru at In and Out, that's a different story.
> 
> Don't feel sorry for me. I go to my daughter's house Christmas morning to bring them what I bought for them and watch everyone open their gifts, then I go back later in the day for dinner. So I'm not really alone. But when at home, it's just another day - pick up poop, change waterers, feed, etc. and maybe some yard work. That's my comfort zone, my favorite thing to be doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you have to swipe the Kindle screen to turn the page too, but one thing I don't like about it is not being able to flip a few pages back to re-read something I may not have understood. It's hard to go back on the Kindle, and then you lose you place and have a hard time remembering where you were before you went back. But I'm getting used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been sick in a very long time, but back in the day, when I used to get sick, staying in bed, bundled up and sweating, always got me over the sickness quicker. Forget about being the mom and the meal maker and the housekeeper, and just stay in bed and sweat it out.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get either one of them. I guess I'm just old and out of the loop.


one just need the right bait


----------



## Yvonne G

Today is winter solstice - shortest day of the year! You know what that means, right? The days are going to start getting longer! More daylight! No more going out in the dark to do your evening chores. Yippee!!


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> one just need the right bait



Exactly!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Well, you have to swipe the Kindle screen to turn the page too, but one thing I don't like about it is not being able to flip a few pages back to re-read something I may not have understood. It's hard to go back on the Kindle, and then you lose you place and have a hard time remembering where you were before you went back. But I'm getting used to it.




That's the thing that I dislike the most about ebooks, especially reference books.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> That's the thing that I dislike the most about ebooks, especially reference books.



I'm sure there must be a way to mark your place, but I haven't discovered it yet.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I don't get either one of them. I guess I'm just old and out of the loop.



It's from The Stand


----------



## Momof4

Tick toc waiting for two o'clock!


----------



## Momof4

Nice quiet raining day watching Home Alone 3 with the kiddos.


----------



## mike taylor

We have a whale beached here in Galveston . Check it out on the enter webs .


----------



## GRohr

mike taylor said:


> We have a whale beached here in Galveston . Check it out on the enter webs .



Sad that it died. I wonder what they do with the body. They said they will drag the body to shore and guard it overnight. I would guess they would try to figure why it ended up being beached.


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> I'm sure there must be a way to mark your place, but I haven't discovered it yet.


Get an iPad, they are easier.


----------



## Yvonne G

The Aldabran tortoises really love their mud hole. Since the weather has turned cold, they come out, just barely out the door, graze a bit, then go back in the warmth of their shed. this a.m. I walked down to the mailbox (I've been waiting since 8a for a package to be delivered between "8 and 12", and when I walked back up, here's what I see in the Aldabran yard:




It's only 50F degrees out there, and rainy (disregard the grape arbor. They demolished it this past summer and I haven't had the energy to clean it up). I just hope they get the wading out of their system before nightfall. I don't know how on earth I'll get them in the shed if they don't go in on their own.

This is another view that awaited me out in front of my house. Talk about your saturated ground:




This opuntia was about 7' tall, and was already being propped up by a 2x4.


----------



## mike taylor

Hurry up you Yvonne bag that cactus up ! The Aldabra's are hungry .


----------



## meech008

Momof4 said:


> Maggie, I swear Vick's on your feet help with coughs! So many people do it! I also put it on our chests.


I put vick's on my feet too  my mom and grandmother have done it for as long as I can remember. It really is a good remedy for a cough most times.


----------



## Momof4

meech008 said:


> I put vick's on my feet too  my mom and grandmother have done it for as long as I can remember. It really is a good remedy for a cough most times.



See I'm not crazy!! Lots of my friends do it too! 

Just picked up my prescriptions. 
Steroids and Albuterol inhaler. 
On the road to recovery! 
I also did a breathing treatment in the office.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> The Aldabran tortoises really love their mud hole. Since the weather has turned cold, they come out, just barely out the door, graze a bit, then go back in the warmth of their shed. this a.m. I walked down to the mailbox (I've been waiting since 8a for a package to be delivered between "8 and 12", and when I walked back up, here's what I see in the Aldabran yard:
> 
> View attachment 159547
> 
> 
> It's only 50F degrees out there, and rainy (disregard the grape arbor. They demolished it this past summer and I haven't had the energy to clean it up). I just hope they get the wading out of their system before nightfall. I don't know how on earth I'll get them in the shed if they don't go in on their own.
> 
> This is another view that awaited me out in front of my house. Talk about your saturated ground:
> 
> View attachment 159549
> 
> 
> This opuntia was about 7' tall, and was already being propped up by a 2x4.



So sorry about you optunia that really sucks!


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy... So your going to live? Did the treatment help?


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> We have a whale beached here in Galveston . Check it out on the enter webs .



We get that here too. A few ago it was a baby only a few days old. They run test and then take them to our landfill. It's always so sad.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Kathy... So your going to live? Did the treatment help?



It did help with the tight chest. I'm coughing like crazy but the pressure is gone. It's been over 3 weeks now so I'm so glad I went in before the holidays. 
We are going out of town next week so I wanted to be heathy.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> We get that here too. A few ago it was a baby only a few days old. They run test and then take them to our landfill. It's always so sad.


The sad thing it's probably our fault . People not keeping water ways clean and its killing animals .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> The sad thing it's probably our fault . People not keeping water ways clean and its killing animals .


----------



## dmmj

whenever a waitress in a restaurant ask me how do I like my eggs, I always tell her in a cake.


----------



## dmmj

there's going to be a full moon this Christmas..... I guess because putting family and alcohol together wasn't crazy enough.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I'm sure there must be a way to mark your place, but I haven't discovered it yet.



There are 'bookmarks' (and notes, etc) but they're only good if you know to mark them beforehand. And I can't imagine there ever being any function comparable to flipping through the pages to find something.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> whenever a waitress in a restaurant ask me how do I like my eggs, I always tell her in a cake.



That was not the punchline I was expecting. .


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> That was not the punchline I was expecting. .


were you sexpecting something dirty?


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> There are 'bookmarks' (and notes, etc) but they're only good if you know to mark them beforehand. And I can't imagine there ever being any function comparable to flipping through the pages to find something.



So you can't just swipe left to right to go backwards?


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> So you can't just swipe left to right to go backwards?



Yeah but I think it makes finding something more than a few pages back difficult.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> were you sexpecting something dirty?



Not necessarily dirty; more provocative.


----------



## Momof4

This is kinda funny!!


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> This is kinda funny!!
> View attachment 159603



It always starts out innocently enough. 

http://www.snopes.com/holidays/christmas/pants.asp


----------



## mike taylor

Is that your sons gift to his sister ?


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Is that your sons gift to his sister ?



No, I saw it on FB. I'm not that clever!


----------



## mike taylor

If I had a sister that's something I would do . haha


----------



## Momof4

It's so quiet around here 
I'm taken my coughing butt to bed! 

My to do list is "HUUUGE" need my rest.


----------



## mike taylor

Hopefully you'll fill better tomorrow.


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> It's so quiet around here
> I'm taken my coughing butt to bed!
> 
> My to do list is "HUUUGE" need my rest.


now your butt is coughing? Are you going to put Vicks on that as well?


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> now your butt is coughing? Are you going to put Vicks on that as well?




If need be! What's it to ya


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Hopefully you'll fill better tomorrow.



Thank you. I really feel bad for people with asthma. It feels very scary not being able to properly breathe. 
I won't tease my husband anymore when he grabs his inhaler.


----------



## dmmj

for my vacation next year I think I'm going to drive to Hawaii...... what?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> There are 'bookmarks' (and notes, etc) but they're only good if you know to mark them beforehand. And I can't imagine there ever being any function comparable to flipping through the pages to find something.



Exactly!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> That was not the punchline I was expecting. .



Were you expecting him to say, "In one basket!"?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> This is kinda funny!!
> View attachment 159603



I love those zip ties!


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning ! After today starts a four day weekend !


----------



## Momof4

Yay!!


----------



## Momof4

Been up since 3am. I have the jitters, I guess it from my inhaler. It feels like I had 3 cups of coffee.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Were you expecting him to say, "In one basket!"?




Fertilized or unfertilized. Not sure which is better or worse.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!

Yvonne, think trash.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone



Morning Noel!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> were you sexpecting something dirty?



With you, anything is possible.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> This is kinda funny!!
> View attachment 159603



You know I think the brother is the idiot. How long did it take him to do that? Sister just takes a sharp scissors or wire cutter and it's no work to cut them off.


----------



## Jacqui

It's a rainy day here in Nebraska. Rain doesn't make it feel so seasonal, but ice and snow would be worse.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> You know I think the brother is the idiot. How long did it take him to do that? Sister just takes a sharp scissors or wire cutter and it's no work to cut them off.



Well, that depends on if you know what's in the box...


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Well, that depends on if you know what's in the box...
> 
> View attachment 159646


what's in the box, what's in the box?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Good Morning, lady! Hope you have a productive day today! (I took my cans to the curb before doing anything else this a.m.)





It's hard pushing the cans to the curb and holding onto my walker!

Hi Noel! Christmas shopping all done?



Jacqui said:


> It's a rainy day here in Nebraska. Rain doesn't make it feel so seasonal, but ice and snow would be worse.



I love the rain.

The sun is shining here today, but it's a bit breezy. And I don't like the wind. I waited all day yesterday for package my son in law ordered for my daughter for Christmas to be delivered here to my house and the guy was a no show. I hate that.

I don't have any plans for today. If it's not too windy I may use the weed eater on the tall grass in my tortoise yards. If not, there's always a movie to watch or a book to read!


----------



## Jacqui

I like rain, just not when my plan was to do yardwork. Plus it will get colder later in the day and freeze.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I like rain, just not when my plan was to do yardwork. Plus it will get colder later in the day and freeze.



Strange weather, huh? Here it gets warmer as the day progresses. The weather predictors here are saying we'll have rain tomorrow and the night temps for the next 5 days will be below freezing.

I've been picking an orange or two a day. They're so sweet. I finally did something right. My little orange tree in the leopard yard had 3 oranges, but the one next to the pond is covered.

My poor outside cats just hate the rain. They act like I'm doing it to them on purpose. I'm such a meany! I keep the door to the old house propped open just a bit so they can go in there, but I guess it's a territorial thing, because only one of them uses it. But the house is up on piers, and all the cats can go under the house to stay dry. Last year's stray, Spencer, is lookin' so healthy. She's grown a nice winter coat and put on a lot of weight. 

Well, time to go wash and plan tortoise food.


----------



## Elohi

Hey everyone, popping in to say hello.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Hey everyone, popping in to say hello.



Hi Sweetie! Are you hanging in there? Did you make it home to your kiddos?


----------



## Momof4

We have had so much rain and cold weather that I think I may need to go buy 3 MVB's! Not sure how long they can go w/o but it's been about 2 weeks of good sun. 
They've had short trips out but not enough.


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> We have had so much rain and cold weather that I think I may need to go buy 3 MVB's! Not sure how long they can go w/o but it's been about 2 weeks of good sun.
> They've had short trips out but not enough.



Do you feed Mazuri?


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> Do you feed Mazuri?




Yes, I do.
Are you about to give me good news?


----------



## Momof4

I have been cleaning for the past couple of hours and I swear it looks like a war zone!! 
Hosting Xmas is a lot work!


----------



## Elohi

Momof4 said:


> Hi Sweetie! Are you hanging in there? Did you make it home to your kiddos?



I did, I made it home late on the 19th. I missed my family so bad, omg. 
I've been working on getting Mia winter indoor enclosure done. It's close to being complete. Heated hide, one I heated but butted up to the heated hide so not totally room temp, and a room temp hide. 8x4. 








The tile work.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Man...it sounds like you really have it bad. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> That's terrible about the mud slide. How could they (the construction people) get away with that illegal dumping?
> 
> Good news about you coming home! Does Irene have all the Christmas decorations up, or does she save that job for you?


Many of us Chinese are asking the same question. How chould they get away with____________ (you fill the blank). In hospital, in education, in traffic accidents, in drunk driving, in environmental issues, and many many thing. In all aspects of life, people in China are getting away with lots things. So sad.

Just good to be home for few weeks.


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Many of us Chinese are asking the same question. How chould they get away with____________ (you fill the blank). In hospital, in education, in traffic accidents, in drunk driving, in environmental issues, and many many thing. In all aspects of life, people in China are getting away with lots things. So sad.
> 
> Just good to be home for few weeks.




So sad! 
When do you go back? My husband leaves Jan 4th for 2 weeks!


----------



## dmmj

my friend asked me if I was interested in Pilates I thought she said pie and lattes boy was I disappointed


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> Yes, I do.
> Are you about to give me good news?



Mazuri has D3 added to it. If I had animals that went a while without UVB exposure, I'd rather provide them with dietary D3 than not.


----------



## smarch

I just legitimately had an entire text conversation with my friend about tortoise flashing... Reptile owner problems lol. I'd share the pictures but I'm pretty sure the words we were using weren't appropriate to the forum. It's official, I'm a crazy tortoise lady, and she puts up with me because she used to have a turtle


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening all!


----------



## dmmj

I had 2 BLTs for dinner


----------



## mike taylor

I had chicken . I hate chicken . But the wife cooked it so I chocked it down .


----------



## Jacqui

I had a superburrito.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I had 2 BLTs for dinner



I like mine so thick, with lots of thick tomato slices and a nice layer of bacon. Hold the lettuce though.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

dmmj said:


> my friend asked me if I was interested in Pilates I thought she said pie and lattes boy was I disappointed



My hearing is even worse, I thought she said "pirates", and I was all for it...


----------



## Jacqui

Was already a thick layer of frost on the car when I came to work tonight. My passenger door was considering being frozen shut.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Yvonne, think trash.



I personally think trash all the time, but somehow I get the feeling we're talking 2 different kinds of trash here....


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> So sad!
> When do you go back? My husband leaves Jan 4th for 2 weeks!


I'm leaving on the 18th for two weeks also. Chinese New Year are coming around first week of Feb.


----------



## dmmj

bouaboua said:


> I'm leaving on the 18th for two weeks also. Chinese New Year are coming around first week of Feb.


new years in February? Now I've heard everything.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> See I'm not crazy!! Lots of my friends do it too!
> 
> Just picked up my prescriptions.
> Steroids and Albuterol inhaler.
> On the road to recovery!
> I also did a breathing treatment in the office.


Wll Kathy, looks like you're not the only nut....errrr, ugh, maybe not all there person. Vicks goes on your chest, breaks up congestion, or under your nostrils for decomposing smells. Other's do it too...I apology for thinking what I thought, however, I think, telling you what I think is too much work.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

jaizei said:


> It's from The Stand


Sis, Steven King's The Stand. Good book!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> The sad thing it's probably our fault . People not keeping water ways clean and its killing animals .


It IS our fault, global warming. 
OK, I gotta go find chocolate, tired, yucky


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Happy Christmas eve folks!


----------



## Jacqui

It be snowing in Nebraska.


----------



## JAYGEE

Jacqui said:


> It be snowing in Nebraska.




Down here in Texas, our air conditioners are still on...


----------



## JAYGEE

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good morning Jacqui!


----------



## AZtortMom

I wish it was warm here


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I personally think trash all the time, but somehow I get the feeling we're talking 2 different kinds of trash here....


----------



## JAYGEE

And I wish it was cold.. well cool because I don't like it too cold. Lol

In the summer I wish for winter in the winter I wish for summer. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> Down here in Texas, our air conditioners are still on...
> 
> 
> View attachment 159750



That is NOT Christmas.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I wish it was warm here



Yesterday I was working on the yard and it was warm enough for a t-shirt.


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> Down here in Texas, our air conditioners are still on...



That is where my husband will be spending Christmas.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I wish it was warm here



Dare I ask how cold it is?


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> Good morning Jacqui!



Morning! Already for the holidays?


----------



## JAYGEE

Jacqui said:


> Morning! Already for the holidays?


Of course! 

I'm ready to get the holidays behind me. Lol

I think we went a bit overboard this Christmas on the gift buying but too late now. Haha


----------



## Yvonne G

JAYGEE said:


> Down here in Texas, our air conditioners are still on...



My son lives in Forney, Texas. he posted this picture on his facebook page yesterday:







I wrote back, "Are you practising on looking like the uni-bomber?" He answered, "Victoria (his step daughter, who lives with them) is having hot flashes and she has the AC turned down low."


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Dare I ask how cold it is?


Nope


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> My son lives in Forney, Texas. he posted this picture on his facebook page yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote back, "Are you practising on looking like the uni-bomber?" He answered, "Victoria (his step daughter, who lives with them) is having hot flashes and she has the AC turned down low."



I love the big rottie lap dog!! 
I like the paint on the walls too!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I love the big rottie lap dog!!
> I like the paint on the walls too!



Believe it or not, that pup weighs 120lbs! He's going to eventually have to realize he's no longer 'lap dog' material! That's my son who recently had his back fused. Can you imagine holding that heavy dog while recuperating from back surgery?


----------



## Yvonne G

Back in the olden days, when I was still a working girl, I had a built in clock that woke me up every morning around 6a. After my body got used to not having to get up to go to work, my built in clock sort of started falling down on the job. Then I got Misty, and she decided 5:30 or 6 was plenty enough time to have slept enough and now it's time to get up. But for about the past 6 months, she hasn't gotten up in the a.m. until I wake up, which has been closer to 7a. Wonderful to be able to sleep in.

So my great grandkids are spending the night tonight at my daughter's house. I want to go over there tomorrow and watch the kids be excited about Christmas and presents, but I don't have a clock. If I know kids, they're going to be up before the butt-crack of dawn. I guess I'll have to give myself a mental command as I'm falling asleep tonight, "Wake up at 5a....wake up at 5a...wake up at 5a"


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> My son lives in Forney, Texas. he posted this picture on his facebook page yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote back, "Are you practising on looking like the uni-bomber?" He answered, "Victoria (his step daughter, who lives with them) is having hot flashes and she has the AC turned down low."




OMG!! I stopped reading the posts and scrolled down and found thaais picture. Without looking at the poster, I hollered, "THAT'S MY GRANDNEPHEW". Yes, I know it's not spelled right, but that's how I hollered it  That's Georgie. How fun, he does look like a gangbanger with that hood. He taught me how to ride 4 wheelers and go over jumps etc. So I tried to jump a creek, and hit the bank head on and broke a finger. I love Georgie


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AZtortMom said:


> I wish it was warm here




Bragging is not an attractive quality.  W e got 2 feet of snow in Ashland, probably 3 or 4 by this am. We're having flakes here but they don't stick. It's too warm for them, 30 here and the flakes want it cooler. And right now I'm going to go drive in it. 

Good Morning all, and be good now, he's watching...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Back in the olden days, when I was still a working girl, I had a built in clock that woke me up every morning around 6a. After my body got used to not having to get up to go to work, my built in clock sort of started falling down on the job. Then I got Misty, and she decided 5:30 or 6 was plenty enough time to have slept enough and now it's time to get up. But for about the past 6 months, she hasn't gotten up in the a.m. until I wake up, which has been closer to 7a. Wonderful to be able to sleep in.
> 
> So my great grandkids are spending the night tonight at my daughter's house. I want to go over there tomorrow and watch the kids be excited about Christmas and presents, but I don't have a clock. If I know kids, they're going to be up before the butt-crack of dawn. I guess I'll have to give myself a mental command as I'm falling asleep tonight, "Wake up at 5a....wake up at 5a...wake up at 5a"



I'll call you at 5, I get up about 3 normally...


----------



## mike taylor

That's a good sister . A brother would call at three am . haha


----------



## Yvonne G

5a would be good, thank you very much, Mike! That gives me an hour to prepare the animals for my being gone.


----------



## mike taylor

Hahaha


----------



## JAYGEE

Yvonne G said:


> My son lives in Forney, Texas. he posted this picture on his facebook page yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote back, "Are you practising on looking like the uni-bomber?" He answered, "Victoria (his step daughter, who lives with them) is having hot flashes and she has the AC turned down low."


Thats halirious! !


----------



## Elohi

Yep. Air-conditioning is still on in San Antonio. It's supposed to cool down into the 60's next week though. Bummer.


----------



## Momof4

@JAYGEE is this how you feel?


----------



## bouaboua

Hello TFO.

I'm still here, just got home late last night and sleep till 10 AM this morning. Been raining all morning but it is warm and cozy in my Tortoise room. I need some coffee!


----------



## mike taylor

Yes that's how we fill in Houston right now .


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Hello TFO.
> 
> I'm still here, just got home late last night and sleep till 10 AM this morning. Been raining all morning but it is warm and cozy in my Tortoise room. I need some coffee!




Welcome home!!!


----------



## JAYGEE

Momof4 said:


> @JAYGEE is this how you feel?
> View attachment 159780


Yup!


----------



## mike taylor

I just went for ride on my motorcycle .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I just went for ride on my motorcycle .




What a great way to wind down after your work week!


----------



## mike taylor

Yes it is . I love it . Even if its just down the street to see some friends and talk motorcycles.


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Yes it is . I love it . Even if its just down the street to see some friends and talk motorcycles.


stay away from the river


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I just went for ride on my motorcycle .



It's raining like crazy here. No m/c for us'ns.


----------



## Momof4

Christmas Eve fun!!


----------



## Yvonne G

All I did today besides normal tortoise stuff was read and eat...oh, and I got all the gifts wrapped and ready to take to my daughter's house tomorrow a.m. at zero dark thirty. Now I just hope my sister remembers to call me at 5a (either that or that my inner alarm clock works)


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Christmas Eve fun!!



Pretty cute. I loved the ham in the background.


----------



## mike taylor

That's not a ham . That's a jive Turkey. Haha


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> That's not a ham . That's a jive Turkey. Haha


Speaking of jive Turkey ! ;-)


----------



## bouaboua

Just check on the incubator with 6 Hermanni eggs.

Look what we found.........! !










I think s/he have a missing scute??


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Elohi said:


> Yep. Air-conditioning is still on in San Antonio. It's supposed to cool down into the 60's next week though. Bummer.


We're snowing....I slid down the street on a sno disc thing


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> Just check on the incubator with 6 Hermanni eggs.
> 
> Look what we found.........! !
> 
> View attachment 159804
> View attachment 159805
> View attachment 159806
> View attachment 159807
> View attachment 159808
> View attachment 159809
> 
> 
> 
> I think s/he have a missing scute??


I don't know about that, my sister will know. What I see is that the biggest scute on the lumbar spine has a wine glass or it's a heart in the middle if that scute....Am I right or what??? Welcome back. Glad you made it safe.


----------



## JAYGEE




----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> That's not a ham . That's a jive Turkey. Haha




I had no idea she was back there!! 
That's my video bomber!!


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Just check on the incubator with 6 Hermanni eggs.
> 
> Look what we found.........! !
> 
> View attachment 159804
> View attachment 159805
> View attachment 159806
> View attachment 159807
> View attachment 159808
> View attachment 159809
> 
> 
> 
> I think s/he have a missing scute??




Awesome!!


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> I don't know about that, my sister will know. What I see is that the biggest scute on the lumbar spine has a wine glass or it's a heart in the middle if that scute....Am I right or what??? Welcome back. Glad you made it safe.


Thank you Maggie!


----------



## bouaboua

@Jacqui

@Yvonne G

How you like this little one? Missing a center scute.....




My first ever hatchlings.


----------



## mike taylor

Send her to Texas Steven !


----------



## Momof4




----------



## mike taylor

A happy boy with a new Les Paul guitar. With a dog butt photo bomb.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Send her to Texas Steven !


Good try, good try.

Happy holiday and Happy New Year to you and your family.


----------



## mike taylor

You to Steven . You keep all of them babies . haha


----------



## dmmj

arguing with a woman is like reading a software license agreement. In the end you ignore everything and click / say agree


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Send her to Texas Steven !



No, Steven likes me better than he does you, so he'll send me one, or he likes my sister most of all.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, I won't be home tomorrow, gonna go feed the drunks again, so let me say, Happy Christmas, and for now...happy New Year....it's gonna be good for all of us...


----------



## dmmj

when I was a kid we didn't need Elf on a shelf to motivate us to be good we had belt on the shelf.


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> when I was a kid we didn't need Elf on a shelf to motivate us to be good we had belt on the shelf.




Me too!


----------



## dmmj

you know living day to day without committing a felony is a lot harder than you think


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I won't be home tomorrow, gonna go feed the drunks again, so let me say, Happy Christmas, and for now...happy New Year....it's gonna be good for all of us...


What time are bringing dinner ? I'm on the 3rd BUD !


----------



## Momof4




----------



## bouaboua

Look how cute is this guy.......


----------



## JAYGEE




----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## dmmj

I don't like making plans for the day, because then the word premeditated gets thrown around in court far too much


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Just check on the incubator with 6 Hermanni eggs.
> 
> Look what we found.........! !
> 
> View attachment 159804
> View attachment 159805
> View attachment 159806
> View attachment 159807
> View attachment 159808
> View attachment 159809
> 
> 
> 
> I think s/he have a missing scute??



Yes! That's the first thing I noticed. Beautiful baby!!


----------



## dmmj

if you're ever arguing with a woman and she just says WOW...... you're done just run


----------



## Yvonne G

Santa brought me a new computer chair. No more broken back while sitting at the computer!! Now you have to be stuck with me for longer periods of time. Yea!!!

I have a small collection of "Tea for One". That's small tea pot that fits/sits on a cup. My grand daughter on the east coast sent me another one to add to my collection. It's very pretty. Even the box it came in is pretty. My grandson gave me a lovely frame with that picture of the great grandkids and their dogs in it that I showed you a few days ago. My son-in-law gave me a little air compressor and a package of attachments. And my grand daughter from Texas sent me a snail mail and told me that her Christmas present to me was going to be a snail mail letter monthly (I've been complaining to her that I never hear from her).

I spent a couple hours at my daughter's house watching the two great grand kids open presents. One is 2 and the other just shy of one. They really got with the program. It was fun to watch how excited they got over the new toys. 

So now I've built a fire in the wood stove, I've checked all the posts here on the Forum, and it's time to brave the cold and go tend to the tortoises. We had a hard frost last night. Br-r-r-r!

I wonder if any stores will be open today. I hate to do my weekly chores on Saturday.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Santa brought me a new computer chair. No more broken back while sitting at the computer!! Now you have to be stuck with me for longer periods of time. Yea!!!
> 
> I have a small collection of "Tea for One". That's small tea pot that fits/sits on a cup. My grand daughter on the east coast sent me another one to add to my collection. It's very pretty. Even the box it came in is pretty. My grandson gave me a lovely frame with that picture of the great grandkids and their dogs in it that I showed you a few days ago. My son-in-law gave me a little air compressor and a package of attachments. And my grand daughter from Texas sent me a snail mail and told me that her Christmas present to me was going to be a snail mail letter monthly (I've been complaining to her that I never hear from her).
> 
> I spent a couple hours at my daughter's house watching the two great grand kids open presents. One is 2 and the other just shy of one. They really got with the program. It was fun to watch how excited they got over the new toys.
> 
> So now I've built a fire in the wood stove, I've checked all the posts here on the Forum, and it's time to brave the cold and go tend to the tortoises. We had a hard frost last night. Br-r-r-r!
> 
> I wonder if any stores will be open today. I hate to do my weekly chores on Saturday.


more time? that's it I'm out (drops mic)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Merry, merry Christmas to all you chatters!!!! 
Hope you all have a lovely day and a great holiday period.
Life's good!


----------



## Yvonne G

Br-r-r-r it's cold out there. The sun is shining brightly and causing steam to rise off the fence as the ice melts. But still too cold to stay out there very long. I've decided that since my Oregon alarm clock worked so well, waking me up bright and early this a.m. at zero dark thirty (5a), it's time for a pre-lunch nap! I'm going to scoot my new, comfortable, soft computer chair over closer to the fire and close my eyes for a bit. z-z-z-z-z-z


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Br-r-r-r it's cold out there. The sun is shining brightly and causing steam to rise off the fence as the ice melts. But still too cold to stay out there very long. I've decided that since my Oregon alarm clock worked so well, waking me up bright and early this a.m. at zero dark thirty (5a), it's time for a pre-lunch nap! I'm going to scoot my new, comfortable, soft computer chair over closer to the fire and close my eyes for a bit. z-z-z-z-z-z


Merry Christmas, Yvonne!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Merry Christmas, Yvonne!



Thank you! And Happy Holidays back across the ocean to you.


----------



## mike taylor

So did sister get you up at 5 am Yvonne ?


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> So did sister get you up at 5 am Yvonne ?



Yes, she did. Starting from about 3a I kept waking up evry half hour or so. If I'd known for sure she was going to be so dependable, I might have been able to sleep better!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Santa brought me a new computer chair. No more broken back while sitting at the computer!! Now you have to be stuck with me for longer periods of time. Yea!!!
> 
> I have a small collection of "Tea for One". That's small tea pot that fits/sits on a cup. My grand daughter on the east coast sent me another one to add to my collection. It's very pretty. Even the box it came in is pretty. My grandson gave me a lovely frame with that picture of the great grandkids and their dogs in it that I showed you a few days ago. My son-in-law gave me a little air compressor and a package of attachments. And my grand daughter from Texas sent me a snail mail and told me that her Christmas present to me was going to be a snail mail letter monthly (I've been complaining to her that I never hear from her).
> 
> I spent a couple hours at my daughter's house watching the two great grand kids open presents. One is 2 and the other just shy of one. They really got with the program. It was fun to watch how excited they got over the new toys.
> 
> So now I've built a fire in the wood stove, I've checked all the posts here on the Forum, and it's time to brave the cold and go tend to the tortoises. We had a hard frost last night. Br-r-r-r!
> 
> I wonder if any stores will be open today. I hate to do my weekly chores on Saturday.



Sounds like you had a wonderful morning Yvonne!! 
Glad you got a new chair too!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Me too!!!!! This one is so comfortable. The only problem is that it has arms. I don't like arms on my desk chair. Too hard to maneuver around them. I'm going to take a flashlight to it and see if they can be removed easily. But my back is so thankful for this chair!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Me too!!!!! This one is so comfortable. The only problem is that it has arms. I don't like arms on my desk chair. Too hard to maneuver around them. I'm going to take a flashlight to it and see if they can be removed easily. But my back is so thankful for this chair!




Oh bummer, hopefully that works!!


----------



## Momof4

I'm sitting in my daughter's room holding the baby while he naps. It was so loud in the house he kept waking up. 
It's funny listening to my family maneuver around the kitchen looking for stuff.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 159925



I'm sorry, but you just look too young to be a gramma. I know we always say, "Pictures or it didn't happen!", but even with the picture - nope! You're not old enough.


----------



## mike taylor

I was going to call her a hotty .


----------



## smarch

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope everyone's well. I'm literally so busy at work all the time that I never actually get around to checking in. I worked Christmas Eve morning, but it was actually really fun. There's a guy I met at work, who actually used to work at our club but moved to another to be an assistant manager who I met when I first started and knew there was somethings about him, so I kind of got a *little* crush, which while getting to talk with him more made it bigger. I finally told a female coworker (because let's face it, in high school when I should have theoretically learned to flirt with guys, I was in a whole other world learning instead to flirt with girls, so am incompetent) apparently he really is a good guy and not just playing it, and often talks about how he wishes he had a girl to take out. Well she said she'd be my wing-lady and that it can totally happen... And was possibly just as excited at the possibility as I was. Sooooo yeah that's my life right now, I haven't slept well in days because I'm just too excited while trying to convince myself not to have hopes to crush. 
Oh and I got completely blindsided by my Christmas gift, I'd been joking I wanted the Apple Watch, because I really did, but I didn't expect really anything for Christmas because I had my hotel in killington back in Sept paid for. Well, today:


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I'm sorry, but you just look too young to be a gramma. I know we always say, "Pictures or it didn't happen!", but even with the picture - nope! You're not old enough.




You should see the people's faces when we are out and about when I tell them he's my grandson. 
I swear they don't believe me.


----------



## Momof4

@Jacqui I hope you had a wonderful day!!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Send her to Texas Steven !



No, no to Nebraska!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 159820
> View attachment 159821
> View attachment 159822
> @Jacqui
> 
> @Yvonne G
> 
> How you like this little one? Missing a center scute.....
> View attachment 159820
> View attachment 159821
> 
> 
> My first ever hatchlings.



How did my Christmas gift end up at your house??


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> @Jacqui I hope you had a wonderful day!!
> 
> View attachment 159952



It was a quiet day of just me and the critters.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> @Jacqui I hope you had a wonderful day!!
> 
> View attachment 159952



How was yours? Feeling all better?


----------



## Jacqui

What a great gift for you Yvonne, something you will really use!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> You should see the people's faces when we are out and about when I tell them he's my grandson.
> I swear they don't believe me.



Hey, I don't even believe it.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Hope everyone's well. I'm literally so busy at work all the time that I never actually get around to checking in. I worked Christmas Eve morning, but it was actually really fun. There's a guy I met at work, who actually used to work at our club but moved to another to be an assistant manager who I met when I first started and knew there was somethings about him, so I kind of got a *little* crush, which while getting to talk with him more made it bigger. I finally told a female coworker (because let's face it, in high school when I should have theoretically learned to flirt with guys, I was in a whole other world learning instead to flirt with girls, so am incompetent) apparently he really is a good guy and not just playing it, and often talks about how he wishes he had a girl to take out. Well she said she'd be my wing-lady and that it can totally happen... And was possibly just as excited at the possibility as I was. Sooooo yeah that's my life right now, I haven't slept well in days because I'm just too excited while trying to convince myself not to have hopes to crush.
> Oh and I got completely blindsided by my Christmas gift, I'd been joking I wanted the Apple Watch, because I really did, but I didn't expect really anything for Christmas because I had my hotel in killington back in Sept paid for. Well, today:
> View attachment 159948
> 
> View attachment 159949



Love it when somebody can pull off a blind sided gift like that!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Just check on the incubator with 6 Hermanni eggs.
> 
> Look what we found.........! !
> 
> View attachment 159804
> View attachment 159805
> View attachment 159806
> View attachment 159807
> View attachment 159808
> View attachment 159809
> 
> 
> 
> I think s/he have a missing scute??



Adorable!


----------



## AZtortMom

*looks around *


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *looks around *



*sneaks up behind Noel* BOO!


----------



## Jacqui

So what are you doing on this special day, Noel?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> So what are you doing on this special day, Noel?







We are spending 3 days in Vegas


----------



## mike taylor

What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas .



So my marriage stays there?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 159996
> View attachment 159997
> View attachment 159998
> 
> We are spending 3 days in Vegas



I love the dancing waters! Have fun.


----------



## mike taylor

Sure if it happens in Vegas it stays in Vegas!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Sure if it happens in Vegas it stays in Vegas!



Jeff, Mike says we aren't married!


----------



## Jacqui

Don't you think it is great that Steven's eggs started hatching, when he was home to enjoy.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> How did my Christmas gift end up at your house??


This little newly hatched Hermenni are the best gift I can ever ask......

How was yours??


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> *looks around *


Happy Birthday My Lady ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Hey, I don't even believe it.




You're so sweet!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> How was yours? Feeling all better?



It was actually a pretty nice day. I'm feeling better but not a 100% yet.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Love it when somebody can pull off a blind sided gift like that!


So do I! It was the best Christmas I remember.
Aaaaand now my coworkers think I'm a spoiled brat... Am I spoiled because I got such a technology for Christmas? I mean I CERTAINLY didn't expect it! I was happy with virtually nothing and the remaining memories from my Killington trip.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> So do I! It was the best Christmas I remember.
> Aaaaand now my coworkers think I'm a spoiled brat... Am I spoiled because I got such a technology for Christmas? I mean I CERTAINLY didn't expect it! I was happy with virtually nothing and the remaining memories from my Killington trip.



I do not know about how spoiled you are, but you are well loved


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Happy Birthday My Lady ! ! ! ! !


Thank you Steven


----------



## mike taylor

Just finished cleaning the leaves out of my sulcata enclosure . Man that was a job .


----------



## mike taylor

Sent you a pm Kathy.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Sent you a pm Kathy.



Got it!


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> So do I! It was the best Christmas I remember.
> Aaaaand now my coworkers think I'm a spoiled brat... Am I spoiled because I got such a technology for Christmas? I mean I CERTAINLY didn't expect it! I was happy with virtually nothing and the remaining memories from my Killington trip.



Don't let them make you feel that way! 
Obviously your family loves you! They may not always "show it" 
But this is there way!! 
I think it's an awesome gift!!


----------



## mike taylor

Who cares what people think . They are just jealous.


----------



## mike taylor

Sent you a pm Kathy .


----------



## mike taylor

Well did you see him playing along with Metallica Kathy ?


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Well did you see him playing along with Metallica Kathy ?




I did!! Love it!! I need my kid and hubby to start playing again and turn off the devices


----------



## mike taylor

He has only been playing six to seven months . My other two boys have been playing for a few years . That video game really pays for itself . It's called guitar Smith .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> He has only been playing six to seven months . My other two boys have been playing for a few years . That video game really pays for itself . It's called guitar Smith .



So guitar smith is for Xbox or is it its own console?


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Evening all!




Hi Jacqui!!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## dmmj

you gotta love the germans. They have an old saying about raising kids. and here it is beat your kids everyday because if you don't know why, they will.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Good morning to you too, Jacqui! Any big plans for your day? I'm still in leaves raking mode.


----------



## Yvonne G

It was pretty cold last night. There are three different orange groves in my general area, one to the east, one to the south and one to the west. So I can hear the diesel motors that run the wind machines all around me this a.m. I've got a fire going in the wood stove, but it's having a hard time warming up the house.

Yesterday I went to Tractor Supply to pick up a few more brooder bulbs for my tortoise sheds, just in case, and they don't have them yet this season. I just have to keep my fingers crossed none of mine burn out before spring.

Today is laundry day. Big whoops! I hate folding clothes.

All my baby tortoises are doing well. One of the little Texas babies wants to hibernate, but I keep getting him out and soaking him and placing him in front of the food. Hopefully he'll get the message eventually. When I have baby box turtles, they are always quite shy. I always have to dig them up to soak them. After Will took all the babies home this past October, I had another YF hatch and found a 3 toe in their yard, so I've got the box turtle in with the YF baby. I don't know if having the YF as a good influence helps, but this baby box turtle is very outgoing. He doesn't stay buried all the time, and he comes out to eat when I put the food down. He also eats greens, just like the YF does. I know, I know - "Don't Mix Species!!!" Sorry, but it's, "Do as I say, not as I do!"


----------



## Yvonne G

(I LOVE my new computer chair!!!!!)


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> (I LOVE my new computer chair!!!!!)




Now just get a few more screens and you'll wonder how you ever managed before.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> So guitar smith is for Xbox or is it its own console?


X box


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Now just get a few more screens and you'll wonder how you ever managed before.



I don't know what I'd do with more screens. I do have three windows up on Chrome. I guess with more screens I could have them all open at the same time?


----------



## dmmj

I think someone likes their new computer chair.


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> Now just get a few more screens and you'll wonder how you ever managed before.




Sounds like my my kid and husband!! 

Emails on one and spread sheets on the other!!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> X box




Thanks. I would love for my son to start playing again! I will check it out!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning to you too, Jacqui! Any big plans for your day? I'm still in leaves raking mode.




Yesterday our gardener came and I had him trim up my pepper tree to let more winter sun in my RF enclosure! Yay!! I was so happy!! 
Now they can go out a bit longer on those 60 degree days. 
Now if I could just get the heat hooked up in their night box! 

Yvonne you are always so busy!! Such an inspiration!!


----------



## Momof4

It was 32 this am!! No frost because it's to dry!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Yvonne you are always so busy!! Such an inspiration!!



Yeah, I guess I talk a pretty good game. Have you all fooled!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> It was 32 this am!! No frost because it's to dry!!



It's not as easy to see in the picture, but everything is covered in white. And the bird bath is frozen.


----------



## Yvonne G

It got so cold here one winter that my pond froze all the way across. I've lived here about 20 years, and that only happened once. 

I pick a couple oranges a day to eat. I don't pick more at a time because I don't like the taste they develop after they've been picked a while. I love them fresh. So, my orange tree sits there in the cold temperature every night with no wind machine blowing on it, and yet my oranges taste sweet and are juicy. So why does the orange farmer need a wind machine?

Can you tell I'm dilly dallying to avoid going outside?


----------



## mike taylor

It's raining and warm here . My yard is a swamp .


----------



## Myroli

It's rainy and cold here, yesterday it was warm and just overcast, no rain


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> It got so cold here one winter that my pond froze all the way across. I've lived here about 20 years, and that only happened once.
> 
> I pick a couple oranges a day to eat. I don't pick more at a time because I don't like the taste they develop after they've been picked a while. I love them fresh. So, my orange tree sits there in the cold temperature every night with no wind machine blowing on it, and yet my oranges taste sweet and are juicy. So why does the orange farmer need a wind machine?
> 
> Can you tell I'm dilly dallying to avoid going outside?



That reminds me our orange trees have some beautiful looking oranges right now!! When I get home I'm gonna have one!


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> Yesterday our gardener came and I had him trim up my pepper tree to let more winter sun in my RF enclosure! Yay!! I was so happy!!
> Now they can go out a bit longer on those 60 degree days.
> Now if I could just get the heat hooked up in their night box!
> 
> Yvonne you are always so busy!! Such an inspiration!!


I get tired just reading about all the stuff she does


----------



## dmmj

all moms give birth to kids except for mine she gave birth to a bearded legend.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I get tired just reading about all the stuff she does



It's a whole lot easier to write about what I'm doing or going to do, than actually doing it. Most often, it doesn't get done.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Thanks. I would love for my son to start playing again! I will check it out!


Are you able to take the video from Facebook and post it for me ? If you can I would very much appreciate it.


----------



## mike taylor

Texas weather is crazy !
Dallas got hit hard with the tornadoes .


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know what I'd do with more screens. I do have three windows up on Chrome. I guess with more screens I could have them all open at the same time?



Using multiple references at the same time/reconciling accounts, watch videos while doing other things.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Are you able to take the video from Facebook and post it for me ? If you can I would very much appreciate it.




I'll will try later.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> It's a whole lot easier to write about what I'm doing or going to do, than actually doing it. Most often, it doesn't get done.




So it's like the accrual method of doing things?


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> I'll will try later.


Thank you Kathy you are awesome !


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Texas weather is crazy !
> Dallas got hit hard with the tornadoes .



My son just let me know that he's ok. The tornado was real close to his neighborhood, but thank goodness, they're all safe.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> So it's like the accrual method of doing things?



Exactly, except in my case, it may NEVER get done.


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw darn it! I turned the oven on to about 500F degrees to get it warmed up while I mixed up my cake batter. I made a pineapple upside down cake, set it in the oven, looked at the clock to see when 45 minutes would be up, then sat down to read for a while. I started smelling burning cake. Yup, you've guessed it. I forgot to turn the oven down to 350F degrees, so the top of the cake burned while the inside is still dough. Oh well. I really didn't need a whole cake all to myself anyway.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Aw darn it! I turned the oven on to about 500F degrees to get it warmed up while I mixed up my cake batter. I made a pineapple upside down cake, set it in the oven, looked at the clock to see when 45 minutes would be up, then sat down to read for a while. I started smelling burning cake. Yup, you've guessed it. I forgot to turn the oven down to 350F degrees, so the top of the cake burned while the inside is still dough. Oh well. I really didn't need a whole cake all to myself anyway.



I will help you eat it. I'm on my way


----------



## Yvonne G

A man after my own heart. Never bothered me either, if it were burned or not done. I'll just pick at the parts I like and toss the rest. So hurry up, David. Those good parts won't last too long.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Are you able to take the video from Facebook and post it for me ? If you can I would very much appreciate it.



Let's see if this works!! 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205119511217865


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> A man after my own heart. Never bothered me either, if it were burned or not done. I'll just pick at the parts I like and toss the rest. So hurry up, David. Those good parts won't last too long.


I love pineapple upside down cake doesn't matter whether it's burned or not


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> I love pineapple upside down cake doesn't matter whether it's burned or not




Good to know! When is your bday?


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> Good to know! When is your bday?


September 6th


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> Good to know! When is your bday?


September 6th


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> September 6th



Maybe you a half birthday!


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Let's see if this works!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205119511217865


So you facebookers watch the video in this link ? It's my son playing his guitar . Thank you Kathy for posting it .


----------



## mike taylor

With that I killed chat .


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> With that I killed chat .



It's hard to think of comments that won't get me in trouble.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> So you facebookers watch the video in this link ? It's my son playing his guitar . Thank you Kathy for posting it .




You're welcome!! I love watching kids play an instrument!


----------



## jaizei

I did eat frog legs for the first time (that I know of) yesterday. Texture and taste was similar to chicken.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

jaizei said:


> I did eat frog legs for the first time (that I know of) yesterday. Texture and taste was similar to chicken.


Did they taste good or flat ? Cause I like them and snake meat !


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> I did eat frog legs for the first time (that I know of) yesterday. Texture and taste was similar to chicken.




Ewww!!


----------



## jaizei

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Did they taste good or flat ? Cause I like them and snake meat !



They were alright. I'm not picky. The only thing 'wrong' with them was that there wasn't a lot of meat on each one. They need to start breeding the boneless variety, like they did with chickens.


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> Ewww!!




If it's edible, I'll probably try it. Though I do have a slight aversion to slimy foods.


----------



## mike taylor

jaizei said:


> It's hard to think of comments that won't get me in trouble.


Did you see him ? He will be 13 tomorrow . I think he is awesome !


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> You're welcome!! I love watching kids play an instrument!


I love seeing all three of my boys play guitar together . I'll try to get a video tomorrow . You will flip .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I love seeing all three of my boys play guitar together . I'll try to get a video tomorrow . You will flip .




Yes, I'll flip it!

AC/DC please


----------



## jaizei

Oh!, are they taking requests?


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Did you see him ? He will be 13 tomorrow . I think he is awesome !



He's very good


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> I did eat frog legs for the first time (that I know of) yesterday. Texture and taste was similar to chicken.


for some reason everything tastes like chicken, except for eel.


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Did you see him ? He will be 13 tomorrow . I think he is awesome !


awesome? Sounds like competition.


----------



## mike taylor

Chicken ! Frog legs don't taste like chicken . I'd rather eat 40 frogs than one bite of nasty chicken . ha-ha I loves me some frog legs .


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Yes, I'll flip it!
> 
> AC/DC please


You are awesome . Question for you . I just made me one of them facebooks . So if I use that to share will it post here ?


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> You are awesome . Question for you . I just made me one of them facebooks . So if I use that to share will it post here ?




Well, sort of. You need to save the video on FB and get the link. I'm not sure exactly how I did it because it was my first time. I can write down the steps for you when I do it again. 

Ha ha you're on FB


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> Ewww!!


Don't knock it , I've tried snakes , snails, frog legs , and much more it's all great !


----------



## Momof4

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Don't knock it , I've tried snakes , snails, frog legs , and much more it's all great !




I had a few but Ewww! It's all in my head!!


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Well, sort of. You need to save the video on FB and get the link. I'm not sure exactly how I did it because it was my first time. I can write down the steps for you when I do it again.
> 
> Ha ha you're on FB[/QUOTE I'm trying to figure out that beast !


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> It was 32 this am!! No frost because it's to dry!!


 Hard for me to imagine no frost or dew, because it is a daily thing here. Only really notice when it gets heavy.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's not as easy to see in the picture, but everything is covered in white. And the bird bath is frozen.
> 
> View attachment 160103



Did you move to Nebraska? Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> That reminds me our orange trees have some beautiful looking oranges right now!! When I get home I'm gonna have one!



One day, I am going to pick anan orange and a lemon fresh off a tree. (On my bucket list)


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> That reminds me our orange trees have some beautiful looking oranges right now!! When I get home I'm gonna have one!



So how was it?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's a whole lot easier to write about what I'm doing or going to do, than actually doing it. Most often, it doesn't get done.



Lol I agree!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Aw darn it! I turned the oven on to about 500F degrees to get it warmed up while I mixed up my cake batter. I made a pineapple upside down cake, set it in the oven, looked at the clock to see when 45 minutes would be up, then sat down to read for a while. I started smelling burning cake. Yup, you've guessed it. I forgot to turn the oven down to 350F degrees, so the top of the cake burned while the inside is still dough. Oh well. I really didn't need a whole cake all to myself anyway.



Now I remember why I never try that trick.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I did eat frog legs for the first time (that I know of) yesterday. Texture and taste was similar to chicken.



I like them.


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Did they taste good or flat ? Cause I like them and snake meat !



I have always wanted to try snake.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> So you facebookers watch the video in this link ? It's my son playing his guitar . Thank you Kathy for posting it .



Very very nice!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting here under blankies at my kids' house.


----------



## Jacqui

Hmmm my good morning post isn't showing so...


Good morning!


----------



## mike taylor

Back to work . Good morning !


----------



## Jacqui

We were suppose to be getting about 8 inches of snow today, starting last night, so I decided to come in last night and stay with the kids. I brought KFC and we watched a few old Bones episodes.

This morning the storm is downgraded to only maybe 3 inches.

Oh well, better safe then sorry.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Back to work . Good morning !



Mike, it's Monday!


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy, do you have the baby today? Feeling better?


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Ms Yvonne!


----------



## Momof4

Wait until all your old girlfriends track you down


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> So how was it?




I never grabbed one! I'll go in a minute in 33 degrees!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Kathy, do you have the baby today? Feeling better?




Well, I just found out last night that the other grandma can't watch him on Mondays anymore !! It's to hard for her. She works a bit and he never sleeps for her so she can't work. 
I couldn't say no, so I offered. 

I'm feeling so much better!! Just a little cough but I feel like a new person.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Hi, Jacqui. Missed you yesterday. With you working we don't get to see much of you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> We were suppose to be getting about 8 inches of snow today, starting last night, so I decided to come in last night and stay with the kids. I brought KFC and we watched a few old Bones episodes.
> 
> This morning the storm is downgraded to only maybe 3 inches.
> 
> Oh well, better safe then sorry.



You're a brave woman! I wouldn't be able to leave the animals home alone if a big storm was coming.


----------



## Momof4

Picked a couple of oranges. They are so pretty this year! 
I don't remember them being this dark. 
The other trees have a much lighter color. Maybe it's a different variety.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> We were suppose to be getting about 8 inches of snow today, starting last night, so I decided to come in last night and stay with the kids. I brought KFC and we watched a few old Bones episodes.
> 
> This morning the storm is downgraded to only maybe 3 inches.
> 
> Oh well, better safe then sorry.




Sounds like you had a nice time!! 
I used to watch Bones years ago!!
I think we liked it!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Picked a couple of oranges. They are so pretty this year!
> I don't remember them being this dark.
> The other trees have a much lighter color. Maybe it's a different variety.
> View attachment 160221



My trees are Washington Navel...no seeds. Was yours nice and sweet?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> My trees are Washington Navel...no seeds. Was yours nice and sweet?



The lighter oranges we're sweetest.
I have no idea what type we have. 
I just sent a bag to my husbands office.


----------



## sibi

I find that Florida navel Oranges are not sweet at all especially in the winter. They often are died out although they look juicy and sweet. I use to love oranges when I was a kid cause it was always sweet and it just tasted like oranges. Nowadays, I think they just artificially stimulate fast growth and/or pick them too soon. Whatever the reason, I haven't tasted a great, juicy, sweet orange in decades.

Oh, and good Monday Kathy, and anyone reading this


----------



## Momof4

sibi said:


> I find that Florida navel Oranges are not sweet at all especially in the winter. They often are died out although they look juicy and sweet. I use to love oranges when I was a kid cause it was always sweet and it just tasted like oranges. Nowadays, I think they just artificially stimulate fast growth and/or pick them too soon. Whatever the reason, I haven't tasted a great, juicy, sweet orange in decades.
> 
> Oh, and good Monday Kathy, and anyone reading this




You're right, store bought aren't as good. I only buy cuties for the kids around this time of year. 

So far not a bad Monday. Just made a bunch of pancakes because a couple of kids spent the night.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Well, I just found out last night that the other grandma can't watch him on Mondays anymore !! It's to hard for her. She works a bit and he never sleeps for her so she can't work.
> I couldn't say no, so I offered.
> 
> I'm feeling so much better!! Just a little cough but I feel like a new person.



I can tell they really had to twist your arm to get you agree.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> We were suppose to be getting about 8 inches of snow today, starting last night, so I decided to come in last night and stay with the kids. I brought KFC and we watched a few old Bones episodes.
> 
> This morning the storm is downgraded to only maybe 3 inches.
> 
> Oh well, better safe then sorry.


only three inches? No comment


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You're a brave woman! I wouldn't be able to leave the animals home alone if a big storm was coming.



It was hard to do. My neighbor is to call if the power goes out. It's the bad part about working. When the storm before had a chance of power outages, I did stay home. This one was not calling for that kind of weather.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Picked a couple of oranges. They are so pretty this year!
> I don't remember them being this dark.
> The other trees have a much lighter color. Maybe it's a different variety.
> View attachment 160221


Looks good.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> only three inches? No comment



Already had all those holes with my kids this am, especially since it started out at 9 inches.


----------



## Jacqui

I have a darn toothache this am.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I can tell they really had to twist your arm to get you agree.



You got me!! I love babies!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> You got me!! I love babies!



And this one is such a cutie.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I have a darn toothache this am.




Ouch! Is it your turn for the dentist?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Ouch! Is it your turn for the dentist?



I need to get about 8 teeth pulled, but this one I think is one we plan to save.


----------



## dmmj

the Harlem Globetrotters Meadowlark lemon has died, rest in peace


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I have a darn toothache this am.



Aw heck. That's no fun. And you probably don't have dental insurance either. My dentist, Monte, a good-lookin' cowboy type, lives about 3 miles from me. He works four days a week, long day, I'll admit. His house is like something out of House Beautiful magazine. He has gardeners and maintenance folks...in fact the little ranch-style house next door is his and is where his maintenance man and family live. I have a theory that if there were no dental insurance the dental prices for procedures wouldn't be so high. When I drive by my dentist's house I think I can see the wing my dental procedures funded!


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> the Harlem Globetrotters Meadowlark lemon has died, rest in peace



Oh no. Seems like he's been around forever. Did they say how old he was? What did he die from?


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> I need to get about 8 teeth pulled, but this one I think is one we plan to save.



Is there such a thing as having good genes on teeth? Cause I have probably seen a dentist for fillings and bridges only a handful of times in my whole life. Didn't need to see one cause after the initial fillings as a kid, I only had to get bridges in my 50's, and every time I had a hygienic clean my teeth, she would be so surprised that after 20 years, I barely had any plaque and my gums were in excellent condition; this, considering I've been a diabetic. If I had to get a tooth pulled, I'd freak out considering I had never had one done by a dentist. You, Jacqui, have to get 8 pulled!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> the Harlem Globetrotters Meadowlark lemon has died, rest in peace



 Talk about a legend.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Aw heck. That's no fun. And you probably don't have dental insurance either. My dentist, Monte, a good-lookin' cowboy type, lives about 3 miles from me. He works four days a week, long day, I'll admit. His house is like something out of House Beautiful magazine. He has gardeners and maintenance folks...in fact the little ranch-style house next door is his and is where his maintenance man and family live. I have a theory that if there were no dental insurance the dental prices for procedures wouldn't be so high. When I drive by my dentist's house I think I can see the wing my dental procedures funded!



I do have insurance. Not a good plan like we use to have and a higher deductable.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Is there such a thing as having good genes on teeth? Cause I have probably seen a dentist for fillings and bridges only a handful of times in my whole life. Didn't need to see one cause after the initial fillings as a kid, I only had to get bridges in my 50's, and every time I had a hygienic clean my teeth, she would be so surprised that after 20 years, I barely had any plaque and my gums were in excellent condition; this, considering I've been a diabetic. If I had to get a tooth pulled, I'd freak out considering I had never had one done by a dentist. You, Jacqui, have to get 8 pulled!



Yes, bad mouth genes here. I could leave them in, but my bottom front teeth wiggle all over the place. Means no biting down and no corn on the cob. I have a little mouth too, which I passed on to my children.


----------



## Jacqui

Been selling lots of oranges today and with each one, I think of you guys.


----------



## jaizei

The fake typing that Apple's automated system does is somewhat infuriating.


----------



## dmmj

okay........


----------



## Maggie Cummings

dmmj said:


> the Harlem Globetrotters Meadowlark lemon has died, rest in peace


That's too bad. I saw him in person do his thing at the Cow Palace in SF....


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Wait until all your old girlfriends track you down


I went under a different name.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Mike, it's Monday!


Sure is . After four days of the family I was ready to go back .hahaha


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Aw heck. That's no fun. And you probably don't have dental insurance either. My dentist, Monte, a good-lookin' cowboy type, lives about 3 miles from me. He works four days a week, long day, I'll admit. His house is like something out of House Beautiful magazine. He has gardeners and maintenance folks...in fact the little ranch-style house next door is his and is where his maintenance man and family live. I have a theory that if there were no dental insurance the dental prices for procedures wouldn't be so high. When I drive by my dentist's house I think I can see the wing my dental procedures funded!



Monte is the reason women like Wranglers. Oh my! Sigh.....


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I went under a different name.




Smart


----------



## mike taylor

Well my facebook locked me out . Don't know why but it did . Well it was fun for a day . I tried the book of faces . I'll stick to TFO.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> The fake typing that Apple's automated system does is somewhat infuriating.



You getting lazy in your old age?


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> You getting lazy in your old age?



Yeah, but not in this instance. 

When you call them you have to talk to the computer and while it's processing what you say there's typing sounds. It reminds me of this ad on the radio here for a body shop where it's like people talking over coffee and the spoons clanging against the cup sound effect is distracting. 

Someone decided I was generous and bought themselves an Iphone with my credit card info. Unfortunately for them, I'd used that card before for Apple and it defaulted to my shipping info. So I have an Iphone that I need to return.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Well my facebook locked me out . Don't know why but it did . Well it was fun for a day . I tried the book of faces . I'll stick to TFO.




That's weird? I guess it was your alias! Big brother is watching!


----------



## mike taylor

I made one under the name Tortuga man . I guess they didn't like something about my alias. Who knows the webs is a mysterious place.


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> Yeah, but not in this instance.
> 
> When you call them you have to talk to the computer and while it's processing what you say there's typing sounds. It reminds me of this ad on the radio here for a body shop where it's like people talking over coffee and the spoons clanging against the cup sound effect is distracting.
> 
> Someone decided I was generous and bought themselves an Iphone with my credit card info. Unfortunately for them, I'd used that card before for Apple and it defaulted to my shipping info. So I have an Iphone that I need to return.



What a bummer to have to go through that hassle! We had Amex employees fraud us! We were reimbursed but still, internally?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Yeah, but not in this instance.
> 
> When you call them you have to talk to the computer and while it's processing what you say there's typing sounds. It reminds me of this ad on the radio here for a body shop where it's like people talking over coffee and the spoons clanging against the cup sound effect is distracting.
> 
> Someone decided I was generous and bought themselves an Iphone with my credit card info. Unfortunately for them, I'd used that card before for Apple and it defaulted to my shipping info. So I have an Iphone that I need to return.



OMG! I hope that's the end of it. Identity theft?


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> That's weird? I guess it was your alias! Big brother is watching!


Facebooks up and running . Probably been blowing everybody up adding new pictures and what not .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Facebooks up and running . Probably been blowing everybody up adding new pictures and what not .



I saw! I friended you!

You need to close your pippers, it's late!!


----------



## mike taylor

Is that a Facebook thing ?


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Yeah, but not in this instance.
> 
> When you call them you have to talk to the computer and while it's processing what you say there's typing sounds. It reminds me of this ad on the radio here for a body shop where it's like people talking over coffee and the spoons clanging against the cup sound effect is distracting.
> 
> Someone decided I was generous and bought themselves an Iphone with my credit card info. Unfortunately for them, I'd used that card before for Apple and it defaulted to my shipping info. So I have an Iphone that I need to return.


you know it was just Christmas you didn't get me anything I've always wanted an iPhone. Just sayin


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> you know it was just Christmas you didn't get me anything I've always wanted an iPhone. Just sayin



I would never burden you with such an inferior technology.


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> What a bummer to have to go through that hassle! We had Amex employees fraud us! We were reimbursed but still, internally?




Returning the phone is becoming more of a hassle than anything with the credit card. They emailed me a link to a return label but you have to be logged in to Apple to get to it and my email wasn't the email used for the purchase so I can't get to it. I'll be calling them again later today. Anytime something like this has happened, I've never found out how it's happened. I just assumed that it was a store or site that had it's information compromised.





Yvonne G said:


> OMG! I hope that's the end of it. Identity theft?



As much stuff as I buy online, it'll happen again. I don't worry about it. As poorly as people talk about credit card companies, they're *******, but they're _my _*******.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Returning the phone is becoming more of a hassle than anything with the credit card. They emailed me a link to a return label but you have to be logged in to Apple to get to it and my email wasn't the email used for the purchase so I can't get to it. I'll be calling them again later today. Anytime something like this has happened, I've never found out how it's happened. I just assumed that it was a store or site that had it's information compromised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much stuff as I buy online, it'll happen again. I don't worry about it. As poorly as people talk about credit card companies, they're *******, but they're _my _*******.


 are you near an Apple store could you take ir in & return it?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Yvonne G

Can you just cancel the purchase with your credit card company and keep the phone? (Or send it to David)


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning Noel and Jacqui and Mike! (and all you chat lurkers out there)


----------



## Yvonne G

Mike: I can't find you on Facebook. There are so many Mike Taylors in Texas.

I thought this was cute. I saw it on one of the Mike Taylor's sites. (He had motorcycle pictures so I thought he was you, but no):


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> are you near an Apple store could you take ir in & return it?



Yeah, but then I'd have to go to an Apple store.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Mike: I can't find you on Facebook. There are so many Mike Taylors in Texas.
> 
> I thought this was cute. I saw it on one of the Mike Taylor's sites. (He had motorcycle pictures so I thought he was you, but no):




Facebook stalking 101, if you can't find someone, find their family and/or friends.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Can you just cancel the purchase with your credit card company and keep the phone? (Or send it to David)




I don't know if it's his style


----------



## dmmj

if I ever die suddenly I hope someone will come over and delete my browser history


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Facebook stalking 101, if you can't find someone, find their family and/or friends.



Cameron: Do you have a Facebook account?


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> if I ever die suddenly I hope someone will come over and delete my browser history



Hm-m-m...wonder where David's been visiting lately.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cameron: When something like this happens, do you have to cancel that credit card? When those folks don't get their phone, they may re-order one???????


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Cameron: When something like this happens, do you have to cancel that credit card? When those folks don't get their phone, they may re-order one???????



Oh, I canceled card before the phone was even shipped. It's the card I use for everything so I log into that account almost daily. If it's one charge, they sometimes don't cancel/reissue the card but if there's multiple transactions they cancel.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m...wonder where David's been visiting lately.




Oh, we will, with our eyes closed


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> Oh, I canceled card before the phone was even shipped. It's the card I use for everything so I log into that account almost daily. If it's one charge, they sometimes don't cancel/reissue the card but if there's multiple transactions they cancel.




What a pain! One of our card companies has us on some fraud protection app or something and they notify us immediately because we have had so many compromises. 
It just started a couple of weeks ago. 
We bought a truck a few days ago and we got an alert that someone was trying to buy a car. It was pretty cool! I think it was because of the credit check inquiry.


I hope it gets sorta quickly for you!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Cameron: Do you have a Facebook account?



Yeah, but I don't use it.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Mike: I can't find you on Facebook. There are so many Mike Taylors in Texas.
> 
> I thought this was cute. I saw it on one of the Mike Taylor's sites. (He had motorcycle pictures so I thought he was you, but no):




He has an Alias so his old girlfriends don't come knocking on his door!
Tortuga Mike.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah, gotcha! So let's hope all his many, many, many old GF's aren't lurking here on Chat.


----------



## dmmj

my poor dog is never going to find out who's a good dog.


----------



## dmmj

bow down before my awesomeness


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning Noel and Jacqui and Mike! (and all you chat lurkers out there)


Hi Yvonne
You can look me up on Facebook


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> bow down before my awesomeness
> 
> View attachment 160299



You got one in black???? What the heck. I was only able to get white with blue letters. Josh always did like you best.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Yvonne
> You can look me up on Facebook



AZtortmom?


----------



## Yvonne G

*PLE-E-E-A-SE *don't make me go outside. Hold me back. 

I can remember only a couple short years ago I used to get up and don my thermals, heavy ranch jacket and gloves and go out first thing in the a.m. and feed and clean up after my horse. Picking up frozen manure at zero dark thirty was a piece of cake for me. And now, only two short years later, I have to force myself to go out and take care of the tortoises. What a wimp!


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Yvonne
> You can look me up on Facebook




I'll be your friends


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I'll be your friends



Are you "Momof4"? I couldn't find an AZtortmom. I'm even gomer.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Are you "Momof4"? I couldn't find an AZtortmom. I'm even gomer.



Try Kathy Bebenroth White


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> *PLE-E-E-A-SE *don't make me go outside. Hold me back.
> 
> I can remember only a couple short years ago I used to get up and don my thermals, heavy ranch jacket and gloves and go out first thing in the a.m. and feed and clean up after my horse. Picking up frozen manure at zero dark thirty was a piece of cake for me. And now, only two short years later, I have to force myself to go out and take care of the tortoises. What a wimp!


just relax I'm sure there's lots of things on Amazon Prime you haven't watched yet


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Mike: I can't find you on Facebook. There are so many Mike Taylors in Texas.
> 
> I thought this was cute. I saw it on one of the Mike Taylor's sites. (He had motorcycle pictures so I thought he was you, but no):


I'm under user Tortuga Mike Yvonne.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> just relax I'm sure there's lots of things on Amazon Prime you haven't watched yet



You know me so well!

Right now I'm (well, not right now, but when I sit down later to watch Kindle) watching Carnivale. It was an HBO series. It's quite dark, literally and figuratively, and a bit hard to understand. But I'm enjoying it.


----------



## mike taylor

Old girlfriend isn't the problem . They know my wife will hurt them. Haha


----------



## Yvonne G

I was talking to Maggie on the phone when I realized my fire was getting low, so I put the phone on speaker and grabbed my canvas tote and stepped out the front door to my wood stack. As I was filling up the tote, Misty started to bark and there was someone at the gate. So I quickly hung up the phone and took in this from a gal who was given it from her dad for Christmas:






She said it's a year old, but it's pretty small for a year. And it's pretty cold. So now I guess I have the impetus to get off my lazy duff and go outside. I have to find a nice large plastic tote and some "real" lights and fixtures. Where-o-where am I going to put another plastic tub? Anybody want a baby sulcata?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I was talking to Maggie on the phone when I realized my fire was getting low, so I put the phone on speaker and grabbed my canvas tote and stepped out the front door to my wood stack. As I was filling up the tote, Misty started to bark and there was someone at the gate. So I quickly hung up the phone and took in this from a gal who was given it from her dad for Christmas:
> 
> View attachment 160328
> View attachment 160329
> View attachment 160330
> 
> 
> She said it's a year old, but it's pretty small for a year. And it's pretty cold. So now I guess I have the impetus to get off my lazy duff and go outside. I have to find a nice large plastic tote and some "real" lights and fixtures. Where-o-where am I going to put another plastic tub? Anybody want a baby sulcata?



Poor thing. She just shows up in the dark? No phone call? That's rude, since she dropping of a animal.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh no. I'm sorry I gave you that impression. We emailed and set today at 10a for her to bring over the tortoise. So, it's 10a and not dark at all. I simply didn't realize time had gotten away from me.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> AZtortmom?


Try Noel Crowl


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Try Kathy Bebenroth White


I will too


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Oh no. I'm sorry I gave you that impression. We emailed and set today at 10a for her to bring over the tortoise. So, it's 10a and not dark at all. I simply didn't realize time had gotten away from me.



Got it. I probably read it wrong. 
Glad you have him for now!


----------



## Momof4

I'm little stressed today. 
Trying to pack for our trip but theres's not much I can do on my own. We have to load the trailer with motorcycles and clean the house for the pet sitter. I'm not going all out this time. Clean sheets and bathrooms is about it this time. 
I have the baby so it's harder and I'm taking a kid to the dr later. 
I just need to breathe. I go through this every time we go to the desert. 

I'm also planning my daughters birthday for Sunday and my husband leaves for China for 2.5 weeks on Monday!


----------



## Momof4

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I'm little stressed today.
> Trying to pack for our trip but theres's not much I can do on my own. We have to load the trailer with motorcycles and clean the house for the pet sitter. I'm not going all out this time. Clean sheets and bathrooms is about it this time.
> I have the baby so it's harder and I'm taking a kid to the dr later.
> I just need to breathe. I go through this every time we go to the desert.
> 
> I'm also planning my daughters birthday for Sunday and my husband leaves for China for 2.5 weeks on Monday!



Busy, busy busy! And just getting over being sick. Not a happy time.


----------



## JAYGEE

That's a pot.... lol


----------



## Yvonne G

I haven't a clue, Kathy. Do you know what it is? I did a Google image search but poor Google couldn't find anything with a spout in the bottom like that.

I decided not to set the new little sulcata up in a tub. His aquarium is big enough until he gets adopted out. That coco coir was so dry I had a heck of a time getting it moistened. Then I added a layer of orchid bark over the top of it. Here he is now:


----------



## Momof4

@Yvonne G 
I'm asking more questions. It was in my friend's cabin.


----------



## Yvonne G

@Momof4 

This looks like your friend's pot:

http://www.thekitchn.com/how-do-i-use-this-clay-potproduct-shopping-questions-171124


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah Ha! I found it:

*These are wonderful cooking pots are well worth having
and using easily and often! It sits tightly upon
a pot of boiling water and the steam cooks the
contents of the pot neatly under it's lid. 

http://thebuttryandbookry.blogspot.com/2015/04/clay-steam-pot-and-cast-iron.html*


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> Anyone know what this is?
> View attachment 160342



Does the hole go through the bottom?

http://www.notechmagazine.com/2012/04/ceramic-steamer-with-central-chimney.html


----------



## Yvonne G

Ha ha!! I beat our bestest internet looker upper on the Forum!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> @Momof4
> 
> This looks like your friend's pot:
> 
> http://www.thekitchn.com/how-do-i-use-this-clay-potproduct-shopping-questions-171124




That's it!!! Now I need to read it!!
Thank you!!


----------



## Momof4

She will be thrilled! I posted both of your links on her FB.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I haven't a clue, Kathy. Do you know what it is? I did a Google image search but poor Google couldn't find anything with a spout in the bottom like that.
> 
> I decided not to set the new little sulcata up in a tub. His aquarium is big enough until he gets adopted out. That coco coir was so dry I had a heck of a time getting it moistened. Then I added a layer of orchid bark over the top of it. Here he is now:
> 
> View attachment 160344
> View attachment 160345




Looks pretty good for now. Warm and humid!! I bet he will love some Mazuri and weeds! Who knows what they fed him!


----------



## AZtortMom

I would love the little guy but I'm at my limit


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> Anyone know what this is?
> View attachment 160342


It's a boy flower pot !


----------



## mike taylor

Man,all that for a steam pot . ha-ha I never got a friend request Yvonne . You no want to be friends ? Haha


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> I did eat frog legs for the first time (that I know of) yesterday. Texture and taste was similar to chicken.


----------



## mike taylor

Lyn W said:


> View attachment 160365


Hahaha that's funny stuff !


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> View attachment 160365




That's hilarious!!


----------



## Momof4

Glad I took my kid to the doctor before our trip. He has bronchitis .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Man,all that for a steam pot . ha-ha I never got a friend request Yvonne . You no want to be friends ? Haha



You just don't recognize me. Even Gomer (Yvonne Gomez, get it?) I'll ask again.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Man,all that for a steam pot . ha-ha I never got a friend request Yvonne . You no want to be friends ? Haha



It won't let me send another friend request. Just look for Even Gomer


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> You just don't recognize me. Even Gomer (Yvonne Gomez, get it?) I'll ask again.


who are you hiding from?


----------



## jaizei

I just remembered that I have a summons for jury duty in like 2 weeks. I need to make a note because I'll end up forgetting.


----------



## jaizei

Also need to find a book to read during the wait.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Also need to find a book to read during the wait.


 does your area have 1 day 1 trial service?


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> does your area have 1 day 1 trial service?



Not sure. First time, I lived in a much smaller county, so they filled the pool before it was my day. Last time, I went but didn't make it past the first cut. Never thought I'd be disappointed to get out of actually serving. I'd be curious to know if they'd choose me.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Not sure. First time, I lived in a much smaller county, so they filled the pool before it was my day. Last time, I went but didn't make it past the first cut. Never thought I'd be disappointed to get out of actually serving. I'd be curious to know if they'd choose me.


unlike most people i
I enjoy jury duty


----------



## jaizei

I know, maybe that was the first sign I was getting old.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I got jury duty and enjoyed the heck out of it...

Computer illiterate my A**!!!! @YvonneG


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> You just don't recognize me. Even Gomer (Yvonne Gomez, get it?) I'll ask again.


I seen you ask .I was like who the hell is this . Cool Tortoise profile picture . Does Jacqui have facebooks ?


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne I sent you a friend thing on the face thing .Ha-ha


----------



## dmmj

maggie3fan said:


> I got jury duty and enjoyed the heck out of it...
> 
> Computer illiterate my A**!!!! @YvonneG


I've only had jury duty once murder case 6 week trial ended in bung jury


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning !


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> who are you hiding from?



The only reason I set up an account was to be able to peruse the turtle and tortoise classified page. I'm not interested in anyone trying to find me or being active socially.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I just remembered that I have a summons for jury duty in like 2 weeks. I need to make a note because I'll end up forgetting.



I have to write most everything down. And even so, I missed a doctor appointment last week.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I seen you ask .I was like who the hell is this . Cool Tortoise profile picture . Does Jacqui have facebooks ?



I don't think so. I've never been able to find her, if she does.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi de ho everyone! How are all of you this fine December morning? Today is garbage day!! I have no plans for the day other than my normal taking care of animals stuff. I still have a bunch of leaves to rake, so I MAY do that, don't know. I have a metal building for a garage and it is right next to a giant mulberry tree. Each year in the Fall I have to tape extensions to my rake handle, climb the ladder and rake all the leaves off the roof of the garage in order to keep the metal from getting rusty. It's quite the chore and I'd surely love to give it to someone else...but I'm too cheap to pay anyone and there are no good fairies living close, so its up to me. Woe is me. Poor me.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> The only reason I set up an account was to be able to peruse the turtle and tortoise classified page. I'm not interested in anyone trying to find me or being active socially.




Then I won't talk to you


----------



## Momof4

Happy New Years Eve Eve!


----------



## Momof4

We're slowly moving around here! We usually leave at 8am for our trip!
I'm still cleaning and washing sheets for our house sitter! 
She gets a cleaner house than we do!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> We're slowly moving around here! We usually leave at 8am for our trip!
> I'm still cleaning and washing sheets for our house sitter!
> She gets a cleaner house than we do!!



Well, have a safe trip. Hopefully your house sitter will also do a bit of cleaning and you'll come home to a house ready and fit for the royalty that you are!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne please don't be offended by what you see on my facebooks .I keep things fun in my house and trust me my boys know when to shut it down .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Hi de ho everyone! How are all of you this fine December morning? Today is garbage day!! I have no plans for the day other than my normal taking care of animals stuff. I still have a bunch of leaves to rake, so I MAY do that, don't know. I have a metal building for a garage and it is right next to a giant mulberry tree. Each year in the Fall I have to tape extensions to my rake handle, climb the ladder and rake all the leaves off the roof of the garage in order to keep the metal from getting rusty. It's quite the chore and I'd surely love to give it to someone else...but I'm too cheap to pay anyone and there are no good fairies living close, so its up to me. Woe is me. Poor me.




Use a leaf blower. Even "I" have one......


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Use a leaf blower. Even "I" have one......



I have a leaf blower that says it blows 200mph, however, it doesn't do a good job on the roof. It's 25' from one side to the other and the air stream only reaches about 10-15' in. Also, the leaves are wet and heavy. The blower blows them towards the center where it no longer reaches them. So, the only thing left to do is grab them with the rake.


----------



## Jacqui

My fortune cookie sats three months from now something good will happen to me. Hmmm maybe the missing mitten will appear?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Then I won't talk to you



Lol You tell her!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Glad I took my kid to the doctor before our trip. He has bronchitis .



Darn!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I've only had jury duty once murder case 6 week trial ended in bung jury



By one person or more?


----------



## Jacqui

...Yvonne about your picture... you do recall I am the Wicked Witch of the West right?


----------



## Jacqui

So enjoying the sunshine today.


----------



## Yvonne G

Holy Cow...er...ah...chelonians, Bat Man! Another one. That makes two in two days. I thought 2015 had wound down. Today's new sulcata makes #86 for the year. That makes 14 sulcatas this year:







The tub is really too small for him, but it was the largest one I have available. Hopefully he'll find a home before he feels too cramped. This is a real smooth baby. I'd guess probably about 2 years old. Someone did a nice job of raising it. He was found wandering in the street and turned in to Fresno Wildlife Rescue, who turned him in to me. I'll post "found" ads on craigs list and in our local newspaper, but if no one claims him, he's up for adoption. At this moment the tortoise has female characteristics, however, that might change as it gets closer to sexual maturity.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> ...Yvonne about your picture... you do recall I am the Wicked Witch of the West right?



MY TWIN????? Oh Happy Day!!!


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> By one person or more?


4


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Yvonne please don't be offended by what you see on my facebooks .I keep things fun in my house and trust me my boys know when to shut it down .



I would never judge. My only concern now is that you feel intimidated to act normal. Pretend like I'm not even there.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> My fortune cookie sats three months from now something good will happen to me. Hmmm maybe the missing mitten will appear?



Well, then, file your tax return early and maybe you'll get it in March!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> I would never judge. My only concern now is that you feel intimidated to act normal. Pretend like I'm not even there.


No I'm not intimidated at all . I just come with warning signs . haha


----------



## dmmj

There are rumors There are rumors There are rumors. It is believed that my baby does the hanky panky unconfirmed


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok. If you say so, David!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Ok. If you say so, David!


I don't like your new avatar Yvonne. You are much pettier and much kinder person than the "thing".............Love you! ! !


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Holy Cow...er...ah...chelonians, Bat Man! Another one. That makes two in two days. I thought 2015 had wound down. Today's new sulcata makes #86 for the year. That makes 14 sulcatas this year:
> 
> View attachment 160493
> View attachment 160494
> View attachment 160495
> View attachment 160496
> 
> 
> The tub is really too small for him, but it was the largest one I have available. Hopefully he'll find a home before he feels too cramped. This is a real smooth baby. I'd guess probably about 2 years old. Someone did a nice job of raising it. He was found wandering in the street and turned in to Fresno Wildlife Rescue, who turned him in to me. I'll post "found" ads on craigs list and in our local newspaper, but if no one claims him, he's up for adoption. At this moment the tortoise has female characteristics, however, that might change as it gets closer to sexual maturity.




He is so handsome!!!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> No I'm not intimidated at all . I just come with warning signs . haha




Mike you have so many looks!! I would never recognize you in Wal Mart!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> ...Yvonne about your picture... you do recall I am the Wicked Witch of the West right?



Nebraska is not in the West, my dear. Says Glinda the Good Witch of the North.....now, go, before we drop a house on you.....


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Mike you have so many looks!! I would never recognize you in Wal Mart!!


You wouldn't see me in a wal-mart . What are you talking about ? My beard ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, Steven, since you didn't like my real look avatar, I've changed it to my troll-under-the-bridge incarnation.


----------



## mike taylor

Put some more videos on Facebook of my boys rocking out on their guitars .


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, Steven, since you didn't like my real look avatar, I've changed it to my troll-under-the-bridge incarnation.





Yvonne G said:


> Ok, Steven, since you didn't like my real look avatar, I've changed it to my troll-under-the-bridge incarnation.



ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.....Yeah Right....! ! ! This avatar "suit you well"! ! ! What happen to Misty?? She is much better looking than troll!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> You wouldn't see me in a wal-mart . What are you talking about ? My beard ?




I don't know! You just have so many looks, you're very incognito my friend!!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> You wouldn't see me in a wal-mart . What are you talking about ? My beard ?




It was a joke!! Home Depot or the river?


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> I don't know! You just have so many looks, you're very incognito my friend!!


I don't try to be . Really I don't . Maybe that's why my marriage has lasted so long .She thinks she's with a new man weekly .New beard ! Haha


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I don't try to be . Really I don't . Maybe that's why my marriage has lasted so long .She thinks she's with a new man weekly .New beard ! Haha



Love it!! Trying out for for Duck Dynasty?


----------



## mike taylor

That light over my head is my halo . hahaha


----------



## Momof4

Just a glimpse of your evening in the desert.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Love it!! Trying out for for Duck Dynasty?


Nope just hate to shave it off . I'm lazy I guess .


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Just a glimpse of your evening in the desert.
> View attachment 160506
> 
> View attachment 160507
> 
> View attachment 160508


Looks like a lot of fun . Would love to rip up the sand . But there's only mud here.


----------



## dmmj

am I the only one who's thinking ( no wise cracks) that all these hoverboards exploding is some sort of insidious terrorist plot?


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> am I the only one who's thinking ( no wise cracks) that all these hoverboards exploding is some sort of insidious terrorist plot?



My son received one this year! I'm kinda nervous about it so we are talking extra precautions with it.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Looks like a lot of fun . Would love to rip up the sand . But there's only mud here.



Mud would be fun!!


----------



## mike taylor

The future isn't ready Marty McFly!


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> My son received one this year! I'm kinda nervous about it so we are talking extra precautions with it.



Has he mastered it yet?


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> am I the only one who's thinking ( no wise cracks) that all these hoverboards exploding is some sort of insidious terrorist plot?



2 wheels are for suckas anyway...the future is one.


----------



## jaizei

Though if my unicycling ability is anything to go by, I should stick to two.


----------



## mike taylor

What's wrong with just walking ? That's right give people ways to be be lazier. Like us Americans aren't fat already . ha-ha It does look like fun .


----------



## dmmj

walking is for suckers


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> walking is for suckers



So not true


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Nebraska is not in the West, my dear. Says Glinda the Good Witch of the North.....now, go, before we drop a house on you.....



We are midwest, so it counts as the west.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui I know what you look like ! Ha-ha Seen your picture on the facebooks !


----------



## Jacqui

I told you I was short, fat and old. See my pictures prove it.


----------



## Jacqui

Did you all have a good day?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning Jacqui . It's good to put a face with a name finally .haha


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Morning Jacqui . It's good to put a face with a name finally .haha


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Jacqui I know what you look like ! Ha-ha Seen your picture on the facebooks !


Jacqui is on Facebook?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Just a glimpse of your evening in the desert.
> View attachment 160506
> 
> View attachment 160507
> 
> View attachment 160508



If it weren't for your heavy duty winter clothing, I would say the desert looks might warm and nice. Glad you arrived safely. Have a great time.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Everyone! It's going to be another nice day here. But it was a cold one last night. Brr-r-r-r-r! I'm having a hard time getting my fire going. I ran out of newspaper and had to cut up an old paperback romance novel.


----------



## mike taylor

AZtortMom said:


> Jacqui is on Facebook?


How did you get that idea ? Jacqui is a Tortoise forum computer generated personality.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Everyone! It's going to be another nice day here. But it was a cold one last night. Brr-r-r-r-r! I'm having a hard time getting my fire going. I ran out of newspaper and had to cut up an old paperback romance novel.


*gasp!*


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Jacqui I know what you look like ! Ha-ha Seen your picture on the facebooks !



I saw her pix too! Hahaha. We all know what you look like. They made me take my DL down until I covered up the number and address. But only my real friends could see it...? Oh well, nobody wants to see an ugly old lady anyhow, and I like MIke's beard. I have always liked face and chest hair...probably TMI...lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Today, I have talked myself to break a long habit, and I am going to brave the thongs of disruptive undisciplined monsters in line to see Star Wars, so 'I' can see the new Quentin Tarantino movie. I so love his movies, and that shows you how much, because., I carry a cane and will use it on the little monsters if I get pushed or shoved....lol I'm just kidding, sorta....


----------



## dmmj

just in case anyone is wondering my favorite chips are Pringles and 
bugles


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> *gasp!*



I don't read romance novels. Someone gave them to my daughter who then gave them to me, as she doesn't read at all. I think I have a whole bunch more if you want them.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> just in case anyone is wondering my favorite chips are Pringles and
> bugles



I also love Pringles. Every shopping day I buy two tubes of the sour cream and onions one.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> just in case anyone is wondering my favorite chips are Pringles and
> bugles



That's only because 'combos' aren't considered chips.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> I don't read romance novels. Someone gave them to my daughter who then gave them to me, as she doesn't read at all. I think I have a whole bunch more if you want them.


I'm just teasing


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> I'm just teasing



These are all the Harlequin-type stories...you know the ones. They have this beautiful hunk of a man with flowing long hair and muscles out to here, looking deeply into the eyes of the maiden in distress. All the stories are basically the same - boy meets girl, girl gets into trouble, boy rescues girl. ( I have all the Edgar Rice Burroughs' Tarzan books too, and same deal - Tarzan lives peacefully in jungle. Jane comes to jungle, gets into trouble, Tarzan rescues Jane)


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I don't read romance novels. Someone gave them to my daughter who then gave them to me, as she doesn't read at all. I think I have a whole bunch more if you want them.


there is a good old fashion book burning going on at Yvonne's place


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I also love Pringles. Every shopping day I buy two tubes of the sour cream and onions one.


my favorite as well.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Is the traveling lady home?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> How did you get that idea ? Jacqui is a Tortoise forum computer generated personality.



And none of you forget it.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I also love Pringles. Every shopping day I buy two tubes of the sour cream and onions one.



Those are the best!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> These are all the Harlequin-type stories...you know the ones. They have this beautiful hunk of a man with flowing long hair and muscles out to here, looking deeply into the eyes of the maiden in distress. All the stories are basically the same - boy meets girl, girl gets into trouble, boy rescues girl. ( I have all the Edgar Rice Burroughs' Tarzan books too, and same deal - Tarzan lives peacefully in jungle. Jane comes to jungle, gets into trouble, Tarzan rescues Jane)




I have read any of Amy Tan? 
Her books are good. She's Chinese so her books take you into their culture from the late 1800's to early 1900. I'm not good at genres but I think they may be realistic fiction. 
They are not romance stories.


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> I have read any of Amy Tan?
> Her books are good. She's Chinese so her books take you into their culture from the late 1800's to early 1900. I'm not good at genres but I think they may be realistic fiction.
> They are not romance stories.




I meant have you ever read Amy Tan? 
I'm typing in the sun and can't see well.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I meant have you ever read Amy Tan?
> I'm typing in the sun and can't see well.



No. My usual purchases were only murder mysteries or female detectives (I have ALL of Agatha Christie's books). Then I got into bookbub.com for the free kindle books and now I get a lot of the 'cozy' mysteries too.

Favorite authors: D!ck Frances (sadly he died last year, but his son has started to publish the dad's started but unfinished stories), Nevada Barr, Sandra Brown, Harlan Coben, Margaret Coel, Michael Connelly. That takes us through the 'C's'


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> No. My usual purchases were only murder mysteries or female detectives (I have ALL of Agatha Christie's books). Then I got into bookbub.com for the free kindle books and now I get a lot of the 'cozy' mysteries too.
> 
> Favorite authors: D!ck Frances (sadly he died last year, but his son has started to publish the dad's started but unfinished stories), Nevada Barr, Sandra Brown, Harlan Coben, Margaret Coel, Michael Connelly. That takes us through the 'C's'



Do you only get the books the immediately pique your interest, or download all the free ones?


----------



## Yvonne G

No, I pass up a lot of them. For instance, I'm not interested in futuristic or war or spy. If I'm reading my last book in the carousel I'll pick a free book even though it's not my cup of tea.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne 110 really !


----------



## Momof4

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 160588




How are you Delaney? Or is it Delanie? I forgot.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Y  Great, thank you.


----------



## AZtortMom

*looks around *


----------



## Momof4

I'm here! Just cooked dinner and warming by the camp fire while the kids play bingo with the camp host.


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> I'm here! Just cooked dinner and warming by the camp fire while the kids play bingo with the camp host.


----------



## Lyn W

Happy new Year to Forum friends near and far!
Found this and thought you'd enjoy it!


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Happy new Year to Forum friends near and far!
> Found this and thought you'd enjoy it!



That was funny!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OK, so I go to see Hateful Eight, Quentin Tarantino's new movie. I LOVE gratuitous blood and violence. Pulp Fiction is my second favorite movie ,so I'm like seriously disappointed in the darn movie. So as I'm pulling in my carport my neighbor says hi, we end up talking about the movie, he said it had too much violence, I say not enough. The first hour was talk, stare talk. Punch the girl in her face. The last 20 minutes was his usual everybody gets shot.....SPOILER ALERT... and they all die, the end.
So I come in, pop in an old Sam Elliott Western called You Know My Name, shoulda just stayed home, warm, (it's 24 degrees) and drooled over Sam Elliott. AND it was a good movie....

Let's hope it's a great 2016 for all of us.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy New Year everybody! 
May 2016 ring you all health, happiness and Haagen Dazs. .


----------



## Jacqui

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 160588



Love the fireworks!


----------



## Jacqui

Can't wait for the work day to be over (8 more hours). Family get together. All my kids, two of their guys, my ex, my sister anddddddd Jeff!


----------



## Jacqui

Happy new years to all you chatters!


----------



## Yvonne G

​


----------



## bouaboua

Happy New Year to you all and your family!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I just checked all my stores online and they're all open today. So I get to do my regular Friday shopping today. Yippee!


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I just checked all my stores online and they're all open today. So I get to do my regular Friday shopping today. Yippee!


what an exciting life you lead


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## dmmj

who wants to see me whip and/or Ne ne?


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Yvonne 110 really !


No, I too hate the 'futuristic' crap that's mostly computer generated that my own son the IT tech can do. BS. If I want to see a good actual car race, I don't go to "Fast and Furious" I go to Steve McQueen in the fastback Mustang in SF, or the heroin one with Gene Hackman. The titles are escaping me now. It's awful....But a fight should be a fight, not something against a blue screen where they add all the action. I hate that.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> No, I too hate the 'futuristic' crap that's mostly computer generated that my own son the IT tech can do. BS. If I want to see a good actual car race, I don't go to "Fast and Furious" I go to Steve McQueen in the fastback Mustang in SF, or the heroin one with Gene Hackman. The titles are escaping me now. It's awful....But a fight should be a fight, not something against a blue screen where they add all the action. I hate that.


Ahhh, Bullitt and The French Connection, thank God for google

Good morning, and happy 2016....I am going out into the 21 degrees and cut off dead stuff....altho the wind is actually whistling against the house, maybe I might rethink this....

I do however, have to remake my cinder-block fence to contain that big Sulcata I have to care for, for a few weeks. Darn....no choice in that matter cold or not. And gotta move my wintering plants from Bob's shed and find places in the house that's already full of plants. Plus we have No sun, it's all so detailed. Crud. I just wanna finish my book....


----------



## Jacqui

What book Maggie?


----------



## dmmj

remember folks if you're going to drink and drive Drive really fast to get home quicker


----------



## Momof4

Is it Yvonne's birthday?


----------



## AZtortMom

I think so...*looks around *


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> Is it Yvonne's birthday?



Don't think so.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Nope...I'm the silly goof who loves bdays too much. I remember hers......
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/happy-birthday-yvonne-g.123416/


----------



## Prairie Mom

hmm...I kind of appreciate that I just typed the sort-of-word "hers." Need to use that more. I'm a grammar genius among so many other mind boggling things


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm looking for a good book to read alongside a lame book club choice for February. I'm open to any ideas.


----------



## AZtortMom

I stand corrected


----------



## AZtortMom

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm looking for a good book to read alongside a lame book club choice for February. I'm open to any ideas.


I'm reading Dark Places by Gillan Flynn
Dark, but good


----------



## Prairie Mom

AZtortMom said:


> I'm reading Dark Places by Gillan Flynn
> Dark, but good


Thanks! I'll look into it.


----------



## Momof4

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm looking for a good book to read alongside a lame book club choice for February. I'm open to any ideas.




Amy Tan- Bonesetter's Daughter or The Valley of Amazement.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> Amy Tan- Bonesetter's Daughter or The Valley of Amazement.


I read the Joy Luck Club when I was around 20ish-I think. I remember liking her. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Momof4

I guess her bday is July!


----------



## Momof4

Prairie Mom said:


> I read the Joy Luck Club when I was around 20ish-I think. I remember liking her. Thanks for the suggestion.




I didn't read the joy luck club. 
I really enjoyed these two! 
I'm actually downloading another of hers as we speak.


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> I guess her bday is July!


Yup, I guess her alter ego on Facebook is today


----------



## Prairie Mom

Are you guys all on Facebook together?


----------



## AZtortMom

Some of us are


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm currently reading "The Parasites" by Daphne Du Maurier. She's a fantastic writer. Her books are moody and very visual. A lot of her stuff is lesser known and even going out of print. Hitchcock made a few movies from her stories. "The Birds" was inspired by a short story of hers--Ha! Used it again! She also wrote "Rebecca" which Hitchcock, again, made into a movie.
Her books are slower paced (not action thrillers by a long shot) but sooooo well written!

"Rebecca" is amazing, because you only realize about half-way through the book that you NEVER learn the main character's name. Everything revolves around the dead woman "Rebecca." You never learn the protagonist's name ever, not even when the book is finished!

"The Parasites" is cool, because it's not often that you come across a book where the entire story takes place in a single room. A man accuses the other characters in the room of being "Parasites" and then you learn about the other characters. Good stuff.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Is it Yvonne's birthday?



No. I put January 1st on Facebook and now it won't let me change it.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm a little irritated by the format for our birthday list. There are only 12 spots, and the names are posted in alphabetical order. So if it's your birthday and your name starts with M or after, you don't show up on the list. That means, unless you post something so we can see your birthday banner, we can't know it's your birthday. So many new members choose Jan 1st for their birthday. The 12 spaces today are still in the 'A's'. And most of those are 46 years old. What's up with that?


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I'm a little irritated by the format for our birthday list. There are only 12 spots, and the names are posted in alphabetical order. So if it's your birthday and your name starts with M or after, you don't show up on the list. That means, unless you post something so we can see your birthday banner, we can't know it's your birthday. So many new members choose Jan 1st for their birthday. The 12 spaces today are still in the 'A's'. And most of those are 46 years old. What's up with that?



That's the default.


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon all!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey , you guys have a nice new year from my family to yours . We partied all night long . ha-ha good times.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Hey , you guys have a nice new year from my family to yours . We partied all night long . ha-ha good times.



I was sleep with zero alcohol in my system at 9:30!!


----------



## mike taylor

We passed out in the Camper at 3:00am because we ran out of beer.haha


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> We passed out in the Camper at 3:00am because we ran out of beer.haha




Love it!!


----------



## Momof4

Prairie Mom said:


> Are you guys all on Facebook together?




Are you on FB?


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Are you on FB?


Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I was sleep with zero alcohol in my system at 9:30!!



I was by about 4:30


----------



## dmmj

I'm not passing judgement on anyone but some people just shouldn't be naked.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> Are you on FB?





AZtortMom said:


> Inquiring minds want to know


I was on it and then I ran into some el-creepo stockery issues. Hearing you guys are on it, tempts me a bit to get back into it. Maybe I should make up a pseudonym. I've considered it, but I probably would post more on the forum here than I would in facebook anyway.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I'm a little irritated by the format for our birthday list. There are only 12 spots, and the names are posted in alphabetical order. So if it's your birthday and your name starts with M or after, you don't show up on the list. That means, unless you post something so we can see your birthday banner, we can't know it's your birthday. So many new members choose Jan 1st for their birthday. The 12 spaces today are still in the 'A's'. And most of those are 46 years old. What's up with that?


That's exactly what happened to JohnandJade here on the forum. He's a non-Jan 1st bday. Oh well...I'm keeping my Avatar a few days anyway Makes me giggle.


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> I'm not passing judgement on anyone but some people just shouldn't be naked.


 Have you ever been to a nude beach ? Went to one in Florida and boy was I disappointed and grossed out. haha


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I'm a little irritated by the format for our birthday list. There are only 12 spots, and the names are posted in alphabetical order. So if it's your birthday and your name starts with M or after, you don't show up on the list. That means, unless you post something so we can see your birthday banner, we can't know it's your birthday. So many new members choose Jan 1st for their birthday. The 12 spaces today are still in the 'A's'. And most of those are 46 years old. What's up with that?


Thankfully, I think we seem to catch most of the regular's birthdays. It is a shame it only posts the first 12! So silly!

I always look now. Ever since I had the crummiest birthday ever. Getting my happy bday thread here seriously brought tears to my eyes---the good kind! It totally cheered me up on a rough day.  Like you, I always try to keep an eye out for the banners now.


----------



## Prairie Mom

mike taylor said:


> Have you ever been to a nude beach ? Went to one in Florida and boy was I disappointed and grossed out. haha


Most pools and beaches throughout Europe have a mix of nude and swimsuited. Blargh! It's a shame because they have some really fun pools that I'd love to take my kids to, but I'd rather spare them the torture.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Have you ever been to a nude beach ? Went to one in Florida and boy was I disappointed and grossed out. haha



Please don't tell me you expected hot boobs, I mean babes and got old saggy people??? Dummy, even I know it's ugly bodies that get nude.....


----------



## mike taylor

Yes I did ! Hahaha Why ? Ooo Gawd why ? Hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

We have a nude Resort down the road from us. It was a swim lake we all would skip school and go to . We had trails going to it . This is how I found out it turned nude . Me and my oldest son would ride our four wheeler on the trails it just so happens to go by that lake . There was naked people swimming and playing . Crazy how people get old and want to let it all hang out .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OMG MIke, I am laughing so hard I got tears. I can't even answer you actually, so let me take a break and ah go sharpen my brain and humor....


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey all. Happy week-end!!

I'm still working on my leaves. Both Maggie and my daughter have chided me for not using the leaf blower, but it just doesn't work well for me. I use it when there's not many leaves, but when it's a whole bunch, like what I have, it just doesn't do the job.

After raking for a couple hours new year's eve I started to have a muscle spasm in my back (felt one coming on) and before it could get to be full blown, I took two Bayer Back and Body. Was that ever a mistake. They have caffeine in them and my body is not used to caffeine. I was so jittery and wired. But the pain in my back went away.

I went into town Friday to do my regular shopping and errands and it was totally dead. The stores were all open, but I was the only customer and there was no traffic on the streets. Peaceful bliss!!! My kind of shopping day.

Today I think I'll chop my fallen opuntia into manageable sizes and give it to the tortoises. Once I get most of the top growth off I'll be able to manhandle it back into a hole and re-plant it.

(Tina: I liked your flying monkey!)


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Yvonne G

Everyone must be sleeping in this a.m. Most mornings I sit here at the computer until after 8a reading "new posts, new posts, new posts." But this a.m. they're all read and all I get is, "You have no unread posts. You may view all recent posts instead." So I guess I'll have to take myself off to get dressed and go outside to do chores. You guys are just no fun this a.m.!


----------



## dmmj

this thread should be rated pg-13


----------



## Yvonne G

***Yvonne drops David's mic and leaves the room***


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Hey all. Happy week-end!!
> 
> I'm still working on my leaves. Both Maggie and my daughter have chided me for not using the leaf blower, but it just doesn't work well for me. I use it when there's not many leaves, but when it's a whole bunch, like what I have, it just doesn't do the job.
> 
> After raking for a couple hours new year's eve I started to have a muscle spasm in my back (felt one coming on) and before it could get to be full blown, I took two Bayer Back and Body. Was that ever a mistake. They have caffeine in them and my body is not used to caffeine. I was so jittery and wired. But the pain in my back went away.
> 
> I went into town Friday to do my regular shopping and errands and it was totally dead. The stores were all open, but I was the only customer and there was no traffic on the streets. Peaceful bliss!!! My kind of shopping day.
> 
> Today I think I'll chop my fallen opuntia into manageable sizes and give it to the tortoises. Once I get most of the top growth off I'll be able to manhandle it back into a hole and re-plant it.
> 
> (Tina: I liked your flying monkey!)


Yvonne if you set your push mower at the highest setting and run it in the same direction you want them to go its way faster . That's how I rake my yard . The mower will clean the crap out of the yard . Plus it chops them up so the mulch faster . Saves the back .


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> OMG MIke, I am laughing so hard I got tears. I can't even answer you actually, so let me take a break and ah go sharpen my brain and humor....


Maggie have you put your Brian in the pencil sharpener yet ? I'm ready for your rebuttal . hahaha


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yvonne if you set your push mower at the highest setting and run it in the same direction you want them to go its way faster . That's how I rake my yard . The mower will clean the crap out of the yard . Plus it chops them up so the mulch faster . Saves the back .



*Tries to imagine Mike on a roof top with his mower*


----------



## Jacqui

I did indeed sleep in this morning. Was after 1am when I got home. Was so much fun at the kids'. Got a few hugs from my favorite guy, too.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone



Hi! *waves*


----------



## mike taylor

I don't get leaves on my roof . But I do have a big yard . I find it easier to use the mower to push the closer to the trees . Then I'll take my rake and pile them around the base of the trees . By spring they are gone . No burning ,no bagging , no more leaves .


----------



## Jacqui

It was pretty empty driving to town yesterday morning, but unlike near Yvonne, our grocery store was busy.


----------



## mike taylor

It there something happening that I don't know about ? Our stores have been packed for days buying up everything . I'll just be the guy eating squirrels in the woods if we run out of food .hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Seen this on the book faces . ha-ha So I'm sharing with TFO .


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne drops David's mic and leaves the room***


pick my mic up I'm the only one allowed to drop it (drops mic)


----------



## mike taylor

That's why you only do one show a night ! (Kicks mic)


----------



## mike taylor

The wife asks husband where's your check ? Husband said bought something for the house ! She said what ? Husband said a round ! Hahahaha


----------



## dmmj

I saw my first good picture of the hover boards they have two wheels how in the world is that considered a hoverboard? I call foul


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I saw my first good picture of the hover boards they have two wheels how in the world is that considered a hoverboard? I call foul



Seems like something a filthy pedestrian would say.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Seems like something a filthy pedestrian would say.


well excuse me for wanting actual hoverboards and not some lame cheap excuse for one


----------



## Yvonne G

Do you lean forward to make it go? Then step harder on one side for a turn in that direction? In the above clip, I love the lady saying, "How do I get off?" Then she falls off.


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> I saw my first good picture of the hover boards they have two wheels how in the world is that considered a hoverboard? I call foul


Look on YouTube Tony Hawk has a real hoverboard . You are not hovering if you have wheels on the ground .


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Do you lean forward to make it go? Then step harder on one side for a turn in that direction? In the above clip, I love the lady saying, "How do I get off?" Then she falls off.



There's basically a pedal under each foot; pressure on the front goes forward, on the back goes backward. If you notice the lights, that's how you know the pedal is registering your 'presence'. You'll notice before a lot of the falls the light one of the lights will go off or flicker; that means that that foot isn't putting enough pressure down (or there's a malfunction). All that to say: you don't actually have to lean; you can control it by flexing your foot.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Do you lean forward to make it go? Then step harder on one side for a turn in that direction? In the above clip, I love the lady saying, "How do I get off?" Then she falls off.


I would be wearing a helmet and some type of guards when learning how to use that, not heels


----------



## Momof4

Made it back home!! I love home!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Made it back home!! I love home!!!



You weren't gone very long. Enjoy yourselves?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> You weren't gone very long. Enjoy yourselves?




4 days is long enough for me! 
I miss my dogs and my bed!! 
We had a nice time!!


----------



## mike taylor

Pm'ed you Maggie twice no reply !


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Pm'ed you Maggie twice no reply !




Sometimes the alerts don't work on messages. Hopefully she'll check it.


----------



## mike taylor

I never get any alerts from here . But the book faces blows up my phone .
My share thing doesn't work all I can do is post pictures some times.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Made it back home!! I love home!!!



There is no place like home.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> 4 days is long enough for me!
> I miss my dogs and my bed!!
> We had a nice time!!



Didn't you spend more time getting ready to go, then you were actually gone?


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening all!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Didn't you spend more time getting ready to go, then you were actually gone?



I think you're right!!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I never get any alerts from here . But the book faces blows up my phone .
> My share thing doesn't work all I can do is post pictures some times.



Go to your notifications on your phone and turn of the FB notifications.


----------



## mike taylor

Nope that's the fun part of the books . ha-ha I love it . I can't see Jacqui no more . Which makes Mike sad .


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I think you're right!!




Are you and the youngin' both fully recovered and healthy?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Nope that's the fun part of the books . ha-ha I love it . I can't see Jacqui no more . Which makes Mike sad .



You will get over it.


----------



## Jacqui

Did Kevin's tortoise ever lay eggs?


----------



## mike taylor

I don't know ??? Didn't even know anything about it . Did he make a thread about it or something ?


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> You will get over it.


But,but you're my friend !


----------



## mike taylor

I understand it seems you and Yvonne mostly have it to keep up with the kiddos . We are not your normal polite bunch of people . My family and friends I see daily are a wild bunch .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I don't know ??? Didn't even know anything about it . Did he make a thread about it or something ?



No, but I remember it being said it was bred while staying at your place, correct?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I understand it seems you and Yvonne mostly have it to keep up with the kiddos . We are not your normal polite bunch of people . My family and friends I see daily are a wild bunch .



Yeppers. I really post on it. It's to keep in contact with my children and nieces (and their family). Real sharing by me is only done in here. I am a shy and quiet person with a boring life.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> But,but you're my friend !



Has nothing to do with that or anything against you (or Maggie).


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> No, but I remember it being said it was bred while staying at your place, correct?


I put my male with it and he was scared of her so I removed him .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I put my male with it and he was scared of her so I removed him .



Oh, didn't remember that.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## dmmj

I'm starting to get a little worried, I see more & more ads for Alzheimer's disease popping up on Facebook I'm starting to wonder if they know something I don't


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I'm starting to get a little worried, I see more & more ads for Alzheimer's disease popping up on Facebook I'm starting to wonder if they know something I don't


David, I have been meaning to talk to you about this....


----------



## Jacqui

Geesh, ya all sleepin' in again?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Hey, Jacqui - and all you early Sunday morning chatters!!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Are you and the youngin' both fully recovered and healthy?




We're good. Still a lingering cough but no big deal! Thanks for asking

Celebrating my daughters 10th birthday today and then I plan on hanging out and watching some football while my husband packs for his 2 week China trip.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!



You're up early. No sleeping in for the wicked, eh?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> You're up early. No sleeping in for the wicked, eh?




We wake around 5:30-6 every morning! 7am is a treat!! 

I'm ready for a nice warm cup of coffee and some news!


----------



## Momof4

Anyone else in Ca getting rain for the next 4-5 days? Wow!!


----------



## mike taylor

I am laughing at my bulldog ! I thinks he just learned a valuable lesson . Don't eat bee's they sting you in the mouth . hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Going to the Home Depot so I can fix some boards on my fencing . Maybe I'll get my jack wagon neighbor to clean under his porch . hahaha


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Anyone else in Ca getting rain for the next 4-5 days? Wow!!



We're scheduled for Mon, tues, wed and a bit on thurs. I guess I'd better bring up a couple more wheelbarrow loads of firewood.

We're going to have a great crop of edible weeds!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> We're scheduled for Mon, tues, wed and a bit on thurs. I guess I'd better bring up a couple more wheelbarrow loads of firewood.
> 
> We're going to have a great crop of edible weeds!!




I wish I had rain barrels on my down spouts!! My friends collect so much for the little rain we do get!!


----------



## dmmj

sometimes I think I'm losing my mind, but then I forget.


----------



## mike taylor

Wait what were we talking about ?


----------



## smarch

I love this dog. He's my best friends, but we hang out a lot and I'm puppy sitter sometimes, so he's gotten pretty close to me, and I just can't help but melt in how much he can love someone. I'm used to tortoises and cats who are happy as long as you feed them and leave them be, this guy gets happy when I come out of the bathroom because he missed me in the short time I was gone.


----------



## mike taylor

Isn't there a country song ? Love me like my dog does


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Isn't there a country song ? Love me like my dog does


I suppose there is


----------



## dmmj

dogs are the only creatures that love you more than they love themselves.


----------



## dmmj

Jack and Jill went up a hill each with a dollar 25 Jill came down with 2.50


----------



## mike taylor

Yes Sir they are !


----------



## mike taylor

Where the hell is Ken ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Where the hell is Ken ?


Around …


----------



## Yvonne G

My husband always made me drive too, whenever we went someplace...then complained about everything I did while driving.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> My husband always made me drive to, whenever we went someplace...then complained about everything I did while driving.


 smart man


----------



## Yvonne G

My sister's that way too. Whenever she comes to town we always have to go in my truck, not her car, and then the whole way she complains, "Why did you go this way?" "Can't you go any faster?" "You should be in that lane" and on and on.


----------



## mike taylor

That's why I let the wife drive .


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> My husband always made me drive too, whenever we went someplace...then complained about everything I did while driving.


I love be this new avatar of yours. Happy New Year to you.

I let my wife drive but keep my mouth shut, because she is a better driver.


----------



## smarch

Once upon a time I bought girl clothes. Like actual nice looking girl clothes. In the past 2 years I've spent most of my time in guy clothes (I literally wore a bow tie and button up shirt for my graduation) or t-shirts and girl jeans. Turns out I can be beautiful sometimes


----------



## smarch

Whoops sorry *gasp* I may have horrified your eyes by showing myself without mud!!! Let me fix that! It may not be mud... But since it's winter, this is my mud until the melt. Snowboard season is among us!!!! Let it snow! Let is snow! The cold never bothered me anyway.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> My sister's that way too. Whenever she comes to town we always have to go in my truck, not her car, and then the whole way she complains, "Why did you go this way?" "Can't you go any faster?" "You should be in that lane" and on and on.





bouaboua said:


> I love be this new avatar of yours. Happy New Year to you.
> 
> I let my wife drive but keep my mouth shut, because she is a better driver.


keeping your mouth shut? Smart move


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning ! Jacqui its Monday !


----------



## mike taylor

smarch said:


> Once upon a time I bought girl clothes. Like actual nice looking girl clothes. In the past 2 years I've spent most of my time in guy clothes (I literally wore a bow tie and button up shirt for my graduation) or t-shirts and girl jeans. Turns out I can be beautiful sometimes
> View attachment 161014


It's about time you see how beautiful you are . In boy clothes or girl clothes you are beautiful .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Has nothing to do with that or anything against you (or Maggie).



I haven't posted here in awhile, this time what did I do? I rarely go on Facebook, I don't care for it. And on Facebook I am only 'friends' with 2 TFO people. So don't or Maggie me. What did I do?????


----------



## Maggie Cummings

dmmj said:


> keeping your mouth shut? Smart move





Yvonne G said:


> My sister's that way too. Whenever she comes to town we always have to go in my truck, not her car, and then the whole way she complains, "Why did you go this way?" "Can't you go any faster?" "You should be in that lane" and on and on.



Because if we went in the IROC you'd be scared sh!tless....


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good morning ! Jacqui its Monday !



 yes it is!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Around …



Happy new year Mr Ken!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> My husband always made me drive too, whenever we went someplace...then complained about everything I did while driving.



I make Jeff drive, but I don't complain.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> We're good. Still a lingering cough but no big deal! Thanks for asking
> 
> Celebrating my daughters 10th birthday today and then I plan on hanging out and watching some football while my husband packs for his 2 week China trip.



Has he left? How was the party?


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> I haven't posted here in awhile, this time what did I do? I rarely go on Facebook, I don't care for it. And on Facebook I am only 'friends' with 2 TFO people. So don't or Maggie me. What did I do?????


I was messing around with her about not friending me on Facebook . But she only uses facebooks to keep up with her kids . Like your sister she seems to only talk to her son . Which I think is a good thing because my family and friends are a little wild .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Happy new year Mr Ken!


Why thank ya ma'am. And a happy new year to you, Jeff, and yours as well.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good day, Chatting people! Looks like the last sunny day before the big rain storm, so I'm going to try to muster up some energy to do some yard work while it's still dry. Later...


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, cowboy have you been busy with a new lady friend?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Hey, cowboy have you been busy with a new lady friend?


Very possible. But as a gentleman it would be poor form to go on about things. But… you can figure I'm smiling lots more!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO. 

First work week of 2016. Happy working! !


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Why thank ya ma'am. And a happy new year to you, Jeff, and yours as well.



Why thank you kind sir.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Very possible. But as a gentleman it would be poor form to go on about things. But… you can figure I'm smiling lots more!



The lady from the store?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO.
> 
> First work week of 2016. Happy working! !



When do you leave again?


----------



## Jacqui

We had a thick fog this morning, which made the trees all pretty and frosted.


----------



## Jacqui

Steven how is the baby doing?


----------



## Jacqui

Mike does your business slow down or anything this time of year?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> The lady from the store?


Nope. Different gal. But we've both learned/remembered how to smile so much more now.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nope. Different gal. But we've both learned/remembered how to smile so much more now.



Good thing to learn.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Good thing to learn.


And so good for ones, "ness, soul, heart"! Concur, yes?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> When do you leave again?


Headed to Chicago this Wednesday for a quick morning meeting on Thursday, I will go see Barb to have dinner with her.

No leaving till 18th. And only a short trip of two week this time.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Steven how is the baby doing?


Just pooped today! ! ! hahahahahaha~~ we are happy!!


----------



## jaizei

Apparently now is the time to buy fake Christmas Trees. And of course I went and looked after the ad first came up, so now I get it even more. 

http://www.treetopia.com/


----------



## Yvonne G

Only here can one show pictures of poop and be thrilled about it, and no one is grossed out!

I've been so lazy lately...just a lazy slug. I only go out and tend the animals then come in and veg. But today I made up my mind to do something. I keep telling myself at my age I can't afford to stop being busy. If you don't use it, you lose it. And I am noticing I can't do as hard work as I could only a few short months ago.

So after I tended to the animals I gassed up the WeedEater and headed for the leopard yard. I was able to finish that yard and start on the Aldabran yard, but had to quit that yard when SO discovered me and kept getting too close. But then I picked up the grass and several stacks of leaves and took them all out to the manure pile. 

I feel pretty darned good about accomplishing something today! Hooray for me!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Apparently now is the time to buy fake Christmas Trees. And of course I went and looked after the ad first came up, so now I get it even more.
> 
> http://www.treetopia.com/



Oh, pahleeze. Artificial? I don't do trees anymore, but there's nothing like a real Christmas tree.

I have to admit, 66% off is pretty darned good.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Very possible. But as a gentleman it would be poor form to go on about things. But… you can figure I'm smiling lots more!


I agree glad you are happy my friend .


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Mike does your business slow down or anything this time of year?


Nope people drink water too much ! Ha-ha Goody for me and my pocket !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Only here can one show pictures of poop and be thrilled about it, and no one is grossed out!
> 
> I've been so lazy lately...just a lazy slug. I only go out and tend the animals then come in and veg. But today I made up my mind to do something. I keep telling myself at my age I can't afford to stop being busy. If you don't use it, you lose it. And I am noticing I can't do as hard work as I could only a few short months ago.
> 
> So after I tended to the animals I gassed up the WeedEater and headed for the leopard yard. I was able to finish that yard and start on the Aldabran yard, but had to quit that yard when SO discovered me and kept getting too close. But then I picked up the grass and several stacks of leaves and took them all out to the manure pile.
> 
> I feel pretty darned good about accomplishing something today! Hooray for me!



Actually I get pretty grossed out, but...oh well.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Only here can one show pictures of poop and be thrilled about it, and no one is grossed out!
> 
> I've been so lazy lately...just a lazy slug. I only go out and tend the animals then come in and veg. But today I made up my mind to do something. I keep telling myself at my age I can't afford to stop being busy. If you don't use it, you lose it. And I am noticing I can't do as hard work as I could only a few short months ago.
> 
> So after I tended to the animals I gassed up the WeedEater and headed for the leopard yard. I was able to finish that yard and start on the Aldabran yard, but had to quit that yard when SO discovered me and kept getting too close. But then I picked up the grass and several stacks of leaves and took them all out to the manure pile.
> 
> I feel pretty darned good about accomplishing something today! Hooray for me!



Actually I am grossed out by it, but oh well....


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah ,poop is gross . hahaha


----------



## Jacqui

Yeah for all your work today Ms Yvonne.


----------



## Momof4

I'm eating healthier again and I'm starving!!


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Only here can one show pictures of poop and be thrilled about it, and no one is grossed out!
> 
> I've been so lazy lately...just a lazy slug. I only go out and tend the animals then come in and veg. But today I made up my mind to do something. I keep telling myself at my age I can't afford to stop being busy. If you don't use it, you lose it. And I am noticing I can't do as hard work as I could only a few short months ago.
> 
> So after I tended to the animals I gassed up the WeedEater and headed for the leopard yard. I was able to finish that yard and start on the Aldabran yard, but had to quit that yard when SO discovered me and kept getting too close. But then I picked up the grass and several stacks of leaves and took them all out to the manure pile.
> 
> I feel pretty darned good about accomplishing something today! Hooray for me!


 use it or lose it? That explains a lot about me.


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> I'm eating healthier again and I'm starving!!



Are you doing any specific type of diet?


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Are you doing any specific type of diet?


the seafood diet perhaps? you see food and you eat it.


----------



## dmmj

shake it off shake it off


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> Are you doing any specific type of diet?




I'm doing Medifast! It's just an easy stupid way to lose. Then I'll go back to just eating regular healthy food. 
I have a wedding and a vacation this summer.


----------



## mike taylor

Why do you women do that to yourselves ? Be happy with yourself .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Why do you women do that to yourselves ? Be happy with yourself .



Good question?


----------



## dmmj

women of all sizes are attractive. as I always say sexy is sexy


----------



## dmmj

as I told my girlfriend who's a little on the small side I don't care how big or small you are as long as you're healthy. And she knows I mean that it's not useless fluff


----------



## mike taylor

Big or small I like them all . It's about the attitude . If you think your crap don't stink keep walking . I don't see why people can't be happy with themselves . You see some hot woman getting plastic surgery . Then they look all gross . Overly big boobs and duck lips . Then they jump in a tanning bed and turn themselves orange . Like they have been rolling around in Doritos.


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Big or small I like them all . It's about the attitude . If you think your crap don't stink keep walking . I don't see why people can't be happy with themselves . You see some hot woman getting plastic surgery . Then they look all gross . Overly big boobs and duck lips . Then they jump in a tanning bed and turn themselves orange . Like they have been rolling around in Doritos.


I do like Doritos


----------



## dmmj

I'm about ready to declare bacon my religion


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> women of all sizes are attractive. as I always say sexy is sexy




Did anyone watch "Carnivale" on HBO? One of the main characters was about 50lbs overweight and she was one of the 'ladies' who danced the hootch. The series took place during the age of Model A Ford cars, so I'd say maybe late '30s early '40s. That gal, even though she was on the plump side, was damned sexy!


----------



## mike taylor

Personally I like a thick woman .


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Personally I like a thick woman .


I have no complaints there


----------



## dmmj

I definitely think I missed my era of attractiveness towards women the thirties forties and fifties they were pleasantly plump


----------



## dmmj

look what Pchat has devolved to.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, ladies let's pick this up from the gutter and start talking about washboard abs and maybe Tom Selleck's mustache!


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, ladies let's pick this up from the gutter and start talking about washboard abs and maybe Tom Selleck's mustache!


neither of which I have


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm eating healthier again and I'm starving!!



See healthy is bad for ya. Lol


----------



## dmmj

everyone who has ever eaten careots has died


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> I'm doing Medifast! It's just an easy stupid way to lose. Then I'll go back to just eating regular healthy food.
> I have a wedding and a vacation this summer.




At least it's really food and not just powdered food.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> At least it's really food and not just powdered food.


is someone on powdered food?


----------



## mike taylor

Eat like a carnivore !


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning ! Time to rise and shine everyone !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, ladies let's pick this up from the gutter and start talking about washboard abs and maybe Tom Selleck's mustache!







Woo, I am fanning my face, oh my!!!! They are hot!!!! 'specially Sam


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Good morning ! Time to rise and shine everyone !





I don't know what's good about it. I've risen, but I ain't shining......


----------



## dmmj

I've been here USC since 5:30 in the morning got here way too early got to wait till 6:50 before someone comes in. I hate stress test and EKGs


----------



## dmmj

I've got a great idea for a movie a man is sick and he needs a kidney he goes to USC meets a nurse falls in love she gives him one of her kidneys they break up she takes him to court to get it back  because she's sick and she needs it back. will call it you took a piece of me now I'm coming for it


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> I've got a great idea for a movie a man is sick and he needs a kidney he goes to USC meets a nurse falls in love she gives him one of her kidneys they break up she takes him to court to get it back  because she's sick and she needs it back. will call it you took a piece of me now I'm coming for it



I think you had to much quite time this morning


----------



## Momof4

It is so dark in the mornings now! 
It makes it a bit harder! 
We have rain in the forecast until Monday!! That is crazy!!

Giving a shoutout to my baby girl Delaney who turned double digits this morning!


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I've got a great idea for a movie a man is sick and he needs a kidney he goes to USC meets a nurse falls in love she gives him one of her kidneys they break up she takes him to court to get it back  because she's sick and she needs it back. will call it you took a piece of me now I'm coming for it




Then after she loses in court she takes matters into her own hands.


----------



## Yvonne G

My GAWD! It's almost 10a and I'm still sitting here. Having a fire in the woodstove is very alluring? hypnotising? seductive? I don't wanna' go outside. Please don't make me! ***Yvonne grabs onto the door jam and holds on tight, fingernails scraping away the paint and bits of wood trim***


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> My GAWD! It's almost 10a and I'm still sitting here. Having a fire in the woodstove is very alluring? hypnotising? seductive? I don't wanna' go outside. Please don't make me! ***Yvonne grabs onto the door jam and holds on tight, fingernails scraping away the paint and bits of wood trim***




Have you been reading romance novels again 

Is it raining? A cozy fire would make me lazy too. 
I just came in from the rain as I throw some seeds down and I used the gardening tools David gave me for my secret santa gift!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah not really "rain" per se, but dark and drizzly with the occasional larger drop activity then back to drizzly. But it's not cold, it's in the 50's which is great working outside weather.

You've given me a good idea. I have some seeds that need sowing too. (but here I sit)


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> My GAWD! It's almost 10a and I'm still sitting here. Having a fire in the woodstove is very alluring? hypnotising? seductive? I don't wanna' go outside. Please don't make me! ***Yvonne grabs onto the door jam and holds on tight, fingernails scraping away the paint and bits of wood trim***



You know now your going to hace ti do some painting along with your other chores.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff wasn't too happy being out in CA's rain either.


----------



## Jacqui

David, don't we give you a stress rest daily?


----------



## Jacqui

I can't remember the pasword to my Yahoo acct. To reset it, they send a message to my aol acct. That acct is old and unused for many many years. Like I can remember THAT password ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Jeff wasn't too happy being out in CA's rain either.



He sure gets around. Wasn't too long ago he was there, giving you a hug!


----------



## Yvonne G

A stroke on the "pro" side for using the same password on all accounts. Quickly negated on the "against" side when you think of a hacker being able to hack all your accounts with one password.

I have my passwords written down on a sticky attached to my screen (heaven's forbid!!)


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> My GAWD! It's almost 10a and I'm still sitting here. Having a fire in the woodstove is very alluring? hypnotising? seductive? I don't wanna' go outside. Please don't make me! ***Yvonne grabs onto the door jam and holds on tight, fingernails scraping away the paint and bits of wood trim***


What is seductive ? I think I did it or was it but it was a l- o- n- g time a go !


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What is seductive ? I think I did it or was it but it was a l- o- n- g time a go !



Oh, you dreamer, you!


----------



## Yvonne G

@dmmj - David: Are you all finished getting your oil change?


----------



## dmmj

Nein still here


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> He sure gets around. Wasn't too long ago he was there, giving you a hug!



Seems like a long time ago.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Nein still here



Much longer?


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Much longer?


no idea they're not very forthcoming on estimates for getting out of here I've been here since 5:30 this morning


----------



## bouaboua

Sure is coming down hard!! And keep it coming......please~~


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> no idea they're not very forthcoming on estimates for getting out of here I've been here since 5:30 this morning




Don't they know you have better things to do? 
They need to kick it up a notch!


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 161152
> 
> 
> Sure is coming down hard!! And keep it coming......please~~




I know!! It's pouring here in San Diego! I love it!!


----------



## Momof4

Now there's to much damage around town to enjoy the rain!


----------



## mike taylor

Just finished eating . Deer sausage hot dogs with chilly and cheese tots . Yummy !


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> I don't know what's good about it. I've risen, but I ain't shining......


Maggie you always shine !


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Now there's to much damage around town to enjoy the rain!


That's the perfect time to get free lawn furniture ! I'm kidding ,Or am I ! Haha


----------



## dmmj

did anyone hear about the Mensa member who won the Powerball back east? she won 88 million dollars and she's already spent 21,000,000 of it on Bail for her loser boyfriend


----------



## mike taylor

Nope ! She needed someone to party with . ha-ha


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning !


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Big or small I like them all . It's about the attitude . If you think your crap don't stink keep walking . I don't see why people can't be happy with themselves . You see some hot woman getting plastic surgery . Then they look all gross . Overly big boobs and duck lips . Then they jump in a tanning bed and turn themselves orange . Like they have been rolling around in Doritos.


I actually had a guy come into the gym I work at, and we offer tanning to our premium membership members, and he signs up for a tanning bed and looks at me dead serious "yes, I'd like a cheeto bath" hahaha


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

I come to you one tooth less this am.


----------



## Jacqui

Rain/snow mix here this am.


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> I'm eating healthier again and I'm starving!!


If you're hungry that's no good. Fill yourself or you'll never stick with it because it feels miserable. Carrots and celery fill you up pretty good, drinking lots of water between meals does too. And when all else fails there's protein bars, I love the Cliff Bodybuilder bars... Ok I mean maybe I do lift a lot so the protein is needed, but it more than fills you up if you get hungry between meals too. I also cook quinoa and eat it like I would rice, that's super filling and one of those superfoods that's "in" right now because of its nutrition.


----------



## smarch

Side note: I don't remember the last time I indulged in a bag of chips or similar... It's kinda weird but I just have no more interest in them, the thought upsets my stomach. I say this munching on delicious celery and carrots. what's happened to me!!?? Haha I get healthy when I wasn't even trying


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I come to you one tooth less this am.




Feel better?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I come to you one tooth less this am.



Did you go to the dentist, or did you take care of it yourself?

Morning, miz Jacqui. How's your day shaping up this a.m.?


----------



## Yvonne G

So, Jacqui: Was your job a Christmas temp? or are you still working? I s'pose you're stuck in the house, what with the rain/snow? I'm in the house today due to rain. If it ever stops I may go outside and see what trouble I can get into.

Did everyone watch the video on Chris's thread? I had no idea we had such a turtle/tortoise person in our midst. I thought he mainly had Hermann's tortoises. I'm very impressed, and feel very lucky he's a member here.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/snakebytestv-garden-state-tortoise.134430/


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Did you go to the dentist, or did you take care of it yourself?
> 
> Morning, miz Jacqui. How's your day shaping up this a.m.?



My dentist. Like I could do that myself?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So, Jacqui: Was your job a Christmas temp? or are you still working? I s'pose you're stuck in the house, what with the rain/snow? I'm in the house today due to rain. If it ever stops I may go outside and see what trouble I can get into.
> 
> Did everyone watch the video on Chris's thread? I had no idea we had such a turtle/tortoise person in our midst. I thought he mainly had Hermann's tortoises. I'm very impressed, and feel very lucky he's a member here.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/snakebytestv-garden-state-tortoise.134430/



No, it is permanent. Would be all day shifts, but they can't find anybody to fill my two over nights. I actually love the overnights the best, but then I never really get a day off.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I actually had a guy come into the gym I work at, and we offer tanning to our premium membership members, and he signs up for a tanning bed and looks at me dead serious "yes, I'd like a cheeto bath" hahaha



Was he a competitor? I kinda understand them doing it, and most seem to have a good attitude about it and know that it looks ridiculous. I don't get the 'normal' people that joke about it but still do it.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Side note: I don't remember the last time I indulged in a bag of chips or similar... It's kinda weird but I just have no more interest in them, the thought upsets my stomach. I say this munching on delicious celery and carrots. what's happened to me!!?? Haha I get healthy when I wasn't even trying



Done and done. My breakfast this morning:


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> Done and done. My breakfast this morning:
> 
> 
> View attachment 161243
> 
> 
> View attachment 161244




Nice!!


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Done and done. My breakfast this morning:
> 
> 
> View attachment 161243
> 
> 
> View attachment 161244


I think you just made her cry


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> If you're hungry that's no good. Fill yourself or you'll never stick with it because it feels miserable. Carrots and celery fill you up pretty good, drinking lots of water between meals does too. And when all else fails there's protein bars, I love the Cliff Bodybuilder bars... Ok I mean maybe I do lift a lot so the protein is needed, but it more than fills you up if you get hungry between meals too. I also cook quinoa and eat it like I would rice, that's super filling and one of those superfoods that's "in" right now because of its nutrition.



Considering the above, it's going to seem ridiculous when I say that I think the Clif Builder's Bars have too much sugar.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> My dentist. Like I could do that myself?



Well..ya know...maybe you bit into an apple and the apple gained something and your mouth lost something?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Done and done. My breakfast this morning:
> 
> 
> View attachment 161243
> 
> 
> View attachment 161244



And you say you weigh how much?


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> And you say you weigh how much?



Like 185 right now. But that's winter weight.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Done and done. My breakfast this morning:
> 
> 
> View attachment 161243
> 
> 
> View attachment 161244




This would have to be a stroke tally on the 'pro' side of living alone. We get to eat and do whatever we want!


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> Like 185 right now. But that's winter weight.




I hear ya! I have summer and winter


----------



## Momof4

I think it should be illegal to allow you to save your credit card on Amazon!!!


----------



## Momof4

I don't have the baby today and I have got so much done today. 
I went to Walmart this morning, put away all my Christmas decorations and now I'm tidying up the garage so I can actually walk through it! 

Happy days!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hola amigos


----------



## dmmj

I hate to be that guy but I just don't like robots.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Was he a competitor? I kinda understand them doing it, and most seem to have a good attitude about it and know that it looks ridiculous. I don't get the 'normal' people that joke about it but still do it.


I don't believe he was... I mean I work at a planet fitness I don't expect much. But I know for a fact I've tanned once just to get "sunlight" because I was feeling down and it seemed like a good option, it did work, and I sunburned my butt... so I guess it was only half successful.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Considering the above, it's going to seem ridiculous when I say that I think the Clif Builder's Bars have too much sugar.


I mean, to each their own, they are rather sweet, but as a racer doing my weird Spartan races and such where you basically HAVE to pack food/fuel for the course, I've learned my picky tummy likes those bars more than anything else. I always have one with me in case I need the fuel. They're just the most protein filled bar I can tolerate


----------



## Yvonne G

We had a very nice rain event here overnight and throughout the day. All my tortoises except the Manouria and the Aldabran stayed inside their sheds. It tapered off about 1p or so, then the wind came up. Now it has gotten pretty dark and I can hear hard raindrops just outside my window. Hurray for el Nino!! Poor Lady Grey (cat) was YOWLing at me this a.m. as I went around to the different tortoise yards. All I could think was that she was imploring me to make it stop raining. It's hard tending to tortoise chores while holding onto the umbrella, but I managed to endure! 

I've run out of bottled water, so am going to have to make a trip into town tomorrow. Being as it's so close to Friday, I guess I'll just go ahead and do my Friday errands tomorrow too. I have well water, but feel more comfortable drinking bottled water. I have to add a trip to the feed store to my list to order Mazuri. I used the last of my present from Steven this a.m.

It was pretty cute. You know that I have a two or three year old sulcata that was found wandering the street. Well, I dropped a piece of Mazuri earlier when I was mixing it up with water for the big tortoises, and I picked it up and set it down in front of that little sulcata. He gobbled it up like there was no tomorrow! I have a very thin desert tortoise that I wish I could get interested in Mazuri. She turns up her nose at it. Evidently Steve W's vet thinks summer squash will put on weight. I'll have to give that a try, because greens and weeds just aren't doing it.


----------



## Yvonne G

When I went out to the street this evening to bring up my garbage totes I see that another one of my big opuntia has fallen over. I have red clay soil. When it's dry it's like cement. When it's wet it's like ooze (quicksand). The roots just have nothing to hold onto when the ground is wet. These opuntia are very heavy. When I cut them back and pick them up to put into the green waste barrel, I can't lift more than a couple pads at a time. Then imagine a whole 6' tall plant of pads - VERY heavy. Darn it.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> When I went out to the street this evening to bring up my garbage totes I see that another one of my big opuntia has fallen over. I have red clay soil. When it's dry it's like cement. When it's wet it's like ooze (quicksand). The roots just have nothing to hold onto when the ground is wet. These opuntia are very heavy. When I cut them back and pick them up to put into the green waste barrel, I can't lift more than a couple pads at a time. Then imagine a whole 6' tall plant of pads - VERY heavy. Darn it.


do the tortoises not like to eat it?


----------



## mike taylor

Is it only a guy thing ? I don't like it when someone touches my thermostat . I woke up this morning to a house temperature of 34° . With the ac running ! Talk about being mad . Then no body knows how it happened . I'm ready to bonk someone in the head . Drives me crazy !


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> do the tortoises not like to eat it?



Yes, but there's enough there with the two plants to feed all my tortoises for about 4 years. I have no place to store it.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Is it only a guy thing ? I don't like it when someone touches my thermostat . I woke up this morning to a house temperature of 34° . With the ac running ! Talk about being mad . Then no body knows how it happened . I'm ready to bonk someone in the head . Drives me crazy !



Twas me!


----------



## Yvonne G

Good thing you fessed up, because I was about to out you.


----------



## mike taylor

I guess it was the ghost in my house . Common sense would tell you just turn the heat off . If its 32 outside the inside should drop . Or just hit the down button and drop the temperature . Not turn the unit to run .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Is it only a guy thing ? I don't like it when someone touches my thermostat . I woke up this morning to a house temperature of 34° . With the ac running ! Talk about being mad . Then no body knows how it happened . I'm ready to bonk someone in the head . Drives me crazy !



Yikes!! I would be mad too!! Put one of those cages around it like they do in public places so your the one in charge! Or put up a camera!


----------



## mike taylor

I'm going to catch them and kick some butt !


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I'm going to catch them and kick some butt !




Have your huevos thawed yet?


----------



## Jacqui

Speaking of cactus, I was so proud of myself the other day. I finally found a nice solid pad. Usually the ones sold here are so thin and limp. It was about 6" long and cost just under $3.00.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Have your huevos thawed yet?


I guess you have been reading my facebooks ramblings . Ha-ha But yes a hot shower and everything is fine .ha-ha Still haven't found the culprit yet . But it won't happen again I turn the breaker of to the ac unit .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I guess you have been reading my facebooks ramblings . Ha-ha But yes a hot shower and everything is fine .ha-ha Still haven't found the culprit yet . But it won't happen again I turn the breaker of to the ac unit .



I like the way you think! 
I unplug our modem about once a week when I know my kid has a ton of homework! 
He just thinks our "internet sucks!"
No more fighting getting him off the Xbox anymore!


----------



## bouaboua

This is Chicago today. Thank God it is not next week will be in single digits.


----------



## sibi

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 161302
> 
> This is Chicago today. Thank God it is not next week will be in single digits.



Hey, how are you? Well, we're getting lows like that this week a d I'm in Florida!!!


----------



## sibi

AZtortMom said:


> Hola amigos



It's been a while, but Hola y bienvenido!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I like the way you think!
> I unplug our modem about once a week when I know my kid has a ton of homework!
> He just thinks our "internet sucks!"
> No more fighting getting him off the Xbox anymore!



Tricky


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 161302
> 
> This is Chicago today. Thank God it is not next week will be in single digits.



Chicago is the coldest place I have ever stayed.


----------



## sibi

Hi Jacqui...haven't heard from you lately


----------



## sibi

@Jacqui

having trouble with my phone doing this. My surface died, and I got another tablet, but, it's charging. Jacqui, am I blackballed?


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> @Jacqui
> 
> having trouble with my phone doing this. My surface died, and I got another tablet, but, it's charging. Jacqui, am I blackballed?



Nope, never.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning nonfriend Jacqui !


----------



## smarch

Important lesson learned last night, I have the best mangers ever, and don't try to go to the gym buzzed... Especially when you learn the hard way that your alcohol tolerance is not what it used to be before you stopped drinking. 
Long story short I got sushi and a few drinks at the sushi place in the plaza of my gym job planning to get slightly buzzed then walk over to the gym I work at and workout. Well that didn't workout as planned and I walked to the gym hammered, bought 2 gatorades and calmly walked to the back room and sat there. Manager came in (I was off the clock and everything and wasn't scheduled for work) and I guess knew something was up, but I gave it away when he looked at me and I just started giggling at him "well someone's drunk" I apologized about 25 times and explained what happened and he said he'd much prefer me here than in my car so I sat in there for like 3 hours drinking Gatorade and water.
Literally I'm kind of lucky I still have a job after pulling a stunt like that. I'm horribly embarrassed and thankful. Well I clearly actually can't handle drinking still, so back to sober living it is.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good morning nonfriend Jacqui !



Good morning Mr Mike!


----------



## Jacqui

Foggy here. Boy CA is sure getting the rain.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Important lesson learned last night, I have the best mangers ever, and don't try to go to the gym buzzed... Especially when you learn the hard way that your alcohol tolerance is not what it used to be before you stopped drinking.
> Long story short I got sushi and a few drinks at the sushi place in the plaza of my gym job planning to get slightly buzzed then walk over to the gym I work at and workout. Well that didn't workout as planned and I walked to the gym hammered, bought 2 gatorades and calmly walked to the back room and sat there. Manager came in (I was off the clock and everything and wasn't scheduled for work) and I guess knew something was up, but I gave it away when he looked at me and I just started giggling at him "well someone's drunk" I apologized about 25 times and explained what happened and he said he'd much prefer me here than in my car so I sat in there for like 3 hours drinking Gatorade and water.
> Literally I'm kind of lucky I still have a job after pulling a stunt like that. I'm horribly embarrassed and thankful. Well I clearly actually can't handle drinking still, so back to sober living it is.



I think sober living is the way to go for you kiddo.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I think sober living is the way to go for you kiddo.


Indeed. The manager just came in and asked how I felt (surprisingly not at all hungover) then after that he's like no more talking about it, it never happened. I can't even thank him.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Foggy here. Boy CA is sure getting the rain.




It sure is!! My friends have water getting in there homes and garages. 
My driveway is a lake! I need to get to a drain and clear it. The problem is it's only about 2" diameter and bark keep blocking it. 
I can't complain because I know people are way worse of than me. 

When it lightens up Ill try to get a pic of the driveway.

The LA freeways are bad! 
Not long ago Ca was on fire and now we are floating away!


----------



## Momof4

Not to bad! It's about a foot from the garage so I think I'm good. 
My drain is somewhere in front of the shed.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thankfully, my house is built up on a hill, so there's no flooding worry for me. I love the rain. I feel so secure in my toasty warm house while the rain beats down on the roof. My animals, however, hate it. Misty won't go outside and she sits there looking put upon with her legs crossed, holding it in. The cats stay hidden, or YOWL at me to make it stop. The only tortoises that go out in it are the Manouria and the Aldabrans. 

Hope you all have good days! Talk later...


----------



## dmmj

I live in an area California doesn't flood


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I live in an area California doesn't flood



No but you have the constant threat hanging over your head that the next big earthquake is going to make your section of earth fall off into the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> No but you have the constant threat hanging over your head that the next big earthquake is going to make your section of earth fall off into the Pacific Ocean.


over 20 years since a major earthquake I'm not sweating it


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> over 20 years since a major earthquake I'm not sweating it



You should. this length of time means you're due one.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's just so hard to get going in this cold weather. When my horse was alive, I thought nothing of getting dressed and going right outside to feed and pick up poop. The cold weather didn't bother me at all. But now I make excuses to stay in, "Oh, I'll wait until the sun melts the frost." "Just a few more minutes on the computer." "Maybe I should soak the babies before I go out." etc and etc.

We're still in the middle of the rain event. It's not raining at the moment, but the sky is dark and low. I really should go out before it starts to rain again.


----------



## mike taylor

It's almost 70° here today . Yesterday morning nice and cold to day not so much . That's one thing about Texas you don't like the weather wait a minute it'll change .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> It's almost 70° here today . Yesterday morning nice and cold to day not so much . That's one thing about Texas you don't like the weather wait a minute it'll change .


Yes and AZ is hot and dry ! But the Flagstaff airport is closed because of snow !


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> It's just so hard to get going in this cold weather. When my horse was alive, I thought nothing of getting dressed and going right outside to feed and pick up poop. The cold weather didn't bother me at all. But now I make excuses to stay in, "Oh, I'll wait until the sun melts the frost." "Just a few more minutes on the computer." "Maybe I should soak the babies before I go out." etc and etc.
> 
> We're still in the middle of the rain event. It's not raining at the moment, but the sky is dark and low. I really should go out before it starts to rain again.


the answer is simple get a horse


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> the answer is simple get a horse



Very funny, but true.

When I had the vet out to euthanize my very old and sick horse, he offered me another two. He had a couple of old retired racehorses he was looking to place. I said yes at first, then started thinking about it and realized I'm at a place in life where I really shouldn't be thinking of adding any more mouths to feed.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Foggy here. Boy CA is sure getting the rain.


So glad of that.


----------



## bouaboua

Again, thank God, it is this week, not next week or last week!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

hi Steven, welcome back....


----------



## Jacqui

Having white chili for lunch.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Not to bad! It's about a foot from the garage so I think I'm good.
> My drain is somewhere in front of the shed.
> 
> View attachment 161316
> 
> View attachment 161317



Is that some of that "non floating" bark?


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Having white chili for lunch.


white chili? Hmmm


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Thankfully, my house is built up on a hill, so there's no flooding worry for me. I love the rain. I feel so secure in my toasty warm house while the rain beats down on the roof. My animals, however, hate it. Misty won't go outside and she sits there looking put upon with her legs crossed, holding it in. The cats stay hidden, or YOWL at me to make it stop. The only tortoises that go out in it are the Manouria and the Aldabrans.
> 
> Hope you all have good days! Talk later...



Must be because you seldom get rain - that all your animals hate it. My cats seem to spend a lot of time wet, between rain, frost, dew, snow and fog. The little Chi dog dislikes snow and cold.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> white chili? Hmmm



Yes. The bar in town makes the most wonderful one. Just the right amount of spice. I have been hungry for it for weeks. Decided to check the menu today and I got lucky. Never had it until this fall, but I love it. Can never find good regular chili anywhere.


----------



## Jacqui

I an dreading going home. I picked up meds for two cats. One an outside youngster and the other an older house cat. The kitten should be okay, but the older cat is horrible to try to medicate. I am sure it doesn't help that he knows that while he likes me, I do not like him.


----------



## Jacqui

@sibi how is the new boarder? Is Runt still doing well? Yourself?


----------



## Jacqui

Speaking of cats, why is it when the decide to fight, they always manage to break the brand new UV light?


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Speaking of cats, why is it when the decide to fight, they always manage to break the brand new UV light?


the world may never know


----------



## mike taylor

That's why I don't like cats ! They are evil ! Just when you start to trust one the damn thing bites and scratches you up .


----------



## Yvonne G

My two opuntia plants:




But on a happier note, my saguaro cactus. He's almost as tall as the fence behind him. It won't be long before he grows arms. He's about 20 years old. I planted him in the ground from a little maybe 6" pot. So, let's see...arms in maybe 30 more years?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

And this is my truck at work in PHX , AZ.


----------



## mike taylor

I love your cactus ! Especially the saguaro cactus . We can't have them in Texas . At least that's what I read on Texas parks and wild life's page . Is that the cactus that has the two arms ? Would look like a cowboy if you put a cowboy hat on it ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Sorry


----------



## Momof4

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Sorry
> View attachment 161421




My friend in AZ just told me it was snowing at her house!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> My friend in AZ just told me it was snowing at her house!!


But it don't snow in PHX !


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And this is my truck at work in PHX , AZ.



What? The invisible truck? that was YOU???


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I love your cactus ! Especially the saguaro cactus . We can't have them in Texas . At least that's what I read on Texas parks and wild life's page . Is that the cactus that has the two arms ? Would look like a cowboy if you put a cowboy hat on it ?



Yup. Actually, they are on the endangered species list. But it's ok to buy seeds or plants from an approved source.


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Sorry
> View attachment 161421



Is that hail on the ground?


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Yup. Actually, they are on the endangered species list. But it's ok to buy seeds or plants from an approved source.


Where did you get seeds ? I would love to have some around my tortoises enclosures . Outside of the enclosure that is .


----------



## mike taylor

Answer denied ! Haha


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> Is that hail on the ground?


Yes It hailed all over my truck in my work lot today !


----------



## dmmj

I am thinking of writing a book called everybody dies a children's book


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Where did you get seeds ? I would love to have some around my tortoises enclosures . Outside of the enclosure that is .


I would like to know this as well


----------



## mike taylor

Morning people of TFO! It's Friday!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Where did you get seeds ? I would love to have some around my tortoises enclosures . Outside of the enclosure that is .



I don't remember, but my husband used to do trips on his motorcycle and he'd bring me back stuff. I know he brought me back cactus seeds from a desert trip one time. Just do a google search and see if you can buy any or even a plant online.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I am thinking of writing a book called everybody dies a children's book



Is that anything like the "Everyone Poops" book?


----------



## Yvonne G

http://www.phoenixdesertnursery.com/catalog.php?category=42

I'm tellin' ya...Amazon sells EVERYTHING: http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_2n6ju6ix4w_b


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Answer denied ! Haha


That's because when I was driving truck back in '1906 I didn't realize all the cactus I collected for her were probably protected in some way. But it was 30 years or so ago. I think I bought that Saguaro in a truck stop. Or maybe I'm dreaming.....Unless, I'm talking about different cactus


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, all! Happy Friday. It's foggy here this a.m.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> That's because when I was driving truck back in '1906 I didn't realize all the cactus I collected for her were probably protected in some way. But it was 30 years or so ago. I think I bought that Saguaro in a truck stop. Or maybe I'm dreaming.....Unless, I'm talking about different cactus



You're dreaming. The one you brought me was a teddy bear cactus.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning. Rain and snow mixture this am with temp playing around 31.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You're dreaming. The one you brought me was a teddy bear cactus.



Do you still have it? Love the name.


----------



## Jacqui

Your poor cactus family looks sad. I was so impressed and awed by them when I was there.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Do you still have it? Love the name.



Yes. It's actually a cholla (pronounced choya). If you get close to it the little arms jump off the plant and stick to you. Terrible, awful cactus. I'll send you some if you want.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Your poor cactus family looks sad. I was so impressed and awed by them when I was there.



Well, the garden, as a whole, is still impressive and awe inspiring, but the poor opuntia! But once I cut them back, I'll be able to manhandle the stump and roots back into the hole. It doesn't take long for the plant to get big again.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> You're dreaming. The one you brought me was a teddy bear cactus.


maybe hallucinating, but not dreaming. I remember bringing you a number of cactus from Texass. The kind that jump at you, for one.
Too long ago to remember....


----------



## mike taylor

I'd like a bear cactus . It will teach my dog to stay out of my cactus . Man if taking cactus off road sides is illegal I'm going to jail . I don't dig cactus up or anything . Like when the wife and I travel for her derby team I'll see cactus and stop to pickup the fallen pads . I've got cactus from all over Texas . But most have died . I guess it's to wet around my yard .


----------



## dmmj

cactus that jump? now I know something funny is going on


----------



## dmmj

I think I want my nickname 2 B Dmoney


----------



## dmmj

I went into my local gun store the other day to buy a gun because I could but they told me there was a 15 day waiting period. but I told him I need a gun cuz I'm angry now


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. It's actually a cholla (pronounced choya). If you get close to it the little arms jump off the plant and stick to you. Terrible, awful cactus. I'll send you some if you want.



Lol I think you train ALL your cactus to jump out and attack me.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I think I want my nickname 2 B Dmoney



*waves* Hi Dmoney!


----------



## mike taylor

Not funny ! Soooo not funny .


----------



## Jacqui

Having Wisconsin cheese soup for lunch.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I'd like a bear cactus . It will teach my dog to stay out of my cactus . Man if taking cactus off road sides is illegal I'm going to jail . I don't dig cactus up or anything . Like when the wife and I travel for her derby team I'll see cactus and stop to pickup the fallen pads . I've got cactus from all over Texas . But most have died . I guess it's to wet around my yard .



Nah, too much bs for the poor cactus.


----------



## Jacqui

Do you know a ball of glass will bounce higher then a ball of rubber?


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Nah, too much bs for the poor cactus.


Man , that was just mean !( walks away sobbing )


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Do you know a ball of glass will bounce higher then a ball of rubber?


Are you testing warranties at the store you work at ?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Man , that was just mean !( walks away sobbing )



*hands Mike a hanky*


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Are you testing warranties at the store you work at ?



No, reading my ice tea lid.


----------



## Jacqui

Lunch break over. Bye!


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Do you know a ball of glass will bounce higher then a ball of rubber?


sounds like witchcraft to me


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> sounds like witchcraft to me



Could be.


----------



## Yvonne G

Finished my Friday errands (decided not to go yesterday). It was busy in town today. Got some white meat chicken to try a new recipe for tomorrow's lunch, but today is baloney sandwich with mayonnaise. Wisconsin cheese soup doesn't sound good to me. I've had broccoli/cheese soup and it wasn't bad, but rich. I want my soup thin and runny.


----------



## bouaboua

This is what we have for lunch. Steamed chicken. Purple yam on the button.

Very good, I have to say!


----------



## Momof4

Happy Friday!!!
We have sun today!! We received 8" of rain in 4 days and we have a chance to dry out before it starts up again Saturday. 

Today I have been getting ready for my daughters slumber party. I forgot how much work went into a sleepover! 
We are serving spaghetti, bread sticks and salad.
We're topping the evening off with cotton candy/strawberry ice cream cones.

Now to tackle her room!! I can't even see the carpet!


----------



## Yvonne G

You're such a good mom, and your cotton candy/strawberry ice cream sounds delish.


----------



## Yvonne G

I didn't get a nap today, so I'm going to go out and do my evening chores early, hoping a brisk "slap in the face" from the cold air will wake me up. I need to get back into walking too, so maybe I'll go a couple times around the pasture. Later....


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> You're such a good mom, and your cotton candy/strawberry ice cream sounds delish.



It isn't actually mixed together. 
I bought two flavors. The grocery store doesn't sell cotton candy so I had to get it from Cold Stone. 
Not only does it taste like heaven it is a gorgeous turquoise color!

I hope it's still around when the girls show up tomorrow night.


----------



## Momof4

No matter how careful I am I still manage to burn myself on the CHE!!

I know better and it hurts so bad


----------



## dmmj

I will find you and I will kill you, just saying


----------



## mike taylor

We had BBQ chicken . ( whispers I hate chicken )


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> We had BBQ chicken . ( whispers I hate chicken )


seriously? Chicken is awesome


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> We had BBQ chicken . ( whispers I hate chicken )



Don't you hate pizza too?


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> Don't you hate pizza too?


apparently he hates all things delicious


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> apparently he hates all things delicious




Right?


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> Right?




I bet he hates sushi too!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> We had BBQ chicken . ( whispers I hate chicken )



Did you choke it down and smile?


----------



## dmmj

I'm going to sell a line of organic free range bumblebee honey. Its so sad thinking of all those honey bees locked up inside and tied to leashes


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> Right?


he probably hates sunshine puppies and happiness as well


----------



## mike taylor

My sons guitars . You think his is bored ?


----------



## mike taylor

I need to buy a rod for that curtain.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> My sons guitars . You think his is bored ?




Is he dusting or counting


----------



## mike taylor

A little of both . We have a few more that was my wife's little cousins . He got hit by a car when he was 12 and passed away . I have them put up . He wanted to put a picture of all the guitars . But I told him not to add Kevin's guitars in case his uncle seen them . It's been 15 years sense Little Kevin died and I've yet to hear his dad say his name . He came over and dropped off Little Kevin's guitars and told me to hold on to them . It's sad but I know how I would fill . So those three guitars are in my room .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> A little of both . We have a few more that was my wife's little cousins . He got hit by a car when he was 12 and passed away . I have them put up . He wanted to put a picture of all the guitars . But I told him not to add Kevin's guitars in case his uncle seen them . It's been 15 years sense Little Kevin died and I've yet to hear his dad say his name . He came over and dropped off Little Kevin's guitars and told me to hold on to them . It's sad but I know how I would fill . So those three guitars are in my room .




That is sad. It may just hurt to much for his dad to say his name. 
If I lost a child I would need to be put in a institution. 
My mom passed at 56 from breast cancer and that was 7 yrs ago. 
She was my BFF and only 19 yrs apart.
I never say her name either
I can't watch shows,listen to a song she loved or look at her picture. It hurts to much. 
I mean I look at her pics but I don't have any out for display. 

That's awesome that you have the guitars up and safe. You'll know when the time is right to have them played again.


----------



## Momof4

Happy birthday to Elvis, he would have been 81yrs old!


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> That is sad. It may just hurt to much for his dad to say his name.
> If I lost a child I would need to be put in a institution.
> My mom passed at 56 from breast cancer and that was 7 yrs ago.
> She was my BFF and only 19 yrs apart.
> I never say her name either
> I can't watch shows,listen to a song she loved or look at her picture. It hurts to much.
> I mean I look at her pics but I don't have any out for display.
> 
> That's awesome that you have the guitars up and safe. You'll know when the time is right to have them played again.


 Kevin's dad is a guitar player also . He plays lead in a band called stone pusher . You can pull up some videos off YouTube . These guitars aren't cheap either . They are old Jackson guitars . Back when they made them in the USA . One day Kiven will come and get his sons guitars and play them on stage .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Kevin's dad is a guitar player also . He plays lead in a band called stone pusher . You can pull up some videos off YouTube . These guitars aren't cheap either . They are old Jackson guitars . Back when they made them in the USA . One day Kiven will come and get his sons guitars and play them on stage .




I'll look at the videos. 
I appreciate guitars because we have a collection of vintage ones. We did sell a few because we needed the money for my in laws health care.


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> Happy birthday to Elvis, he would have been 81yrs old!
> 
> 
> View attachment 161567


what do you mean would have been? He is still alive


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> what do you mean would have been? He is still alive




He could be
Are you him?


----------



## mike taylor

He is dead . Face it . Don't cry it will be OK .


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> He could be
> Are you him?



What did one snowman say to the other snowman?


----------



## mike taylor

Just up loaded two more videos of my son Kathy . He's practicing to become a rock star . Megadeath and Steve Via.


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> What did one snowman say to the other snowman?




Do you smell carrots?


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> Do you smell carrots?



I saw them on facebooks!


----------



## Momof4

Nighty night.


----------



## dmmj

one is the loneliest number


----------



## mike taylor

Zero is so empty !


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I need to buy a rod for that curtain.



Or slip it inside a pipe to the bend and straighten it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everyone! Today I'm going to dump a springtail infested Christmas Tree Storage bin and start over. I hate to have to use my stored orchid bark because I was saving it for Maggie, who is coming to visit me at the end of this month, but it must be done. Those poor babies have tiny bugs walking all over them. They're constantly brushing their faces with their front legs.


----------



## dmmj

I'm a dancing machine


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everyone! Today I'm going to dump a springtail infested Christmas Tree Storage bin and start over. I hate to have to use my stored orchid bark because I was saving it for Maggie, who is coming to visit me at the end of this month, but it must be done. Those poor babies have tiny bugs walking all over them. They're constantly brushing their faces with their front legs.



What a bummer! It's not fun starting over. Especially when the substrate is good but the pesky bugs ruin it!

I saw the Xmas tree totes at Wal Mart! I almost grabbed one but it was huge and there was no where to put it in the cart. I may go back just to grab it so I can carry it to the register.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I'm a dancing machine



Mean, lean dancing machine - and the king of off the wall statements!


----------



## Yvonne G

*THE SUN IS SHINING!!! *Time to quit lollygagging and go outside.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, man...this is highly unusual for this time of year. I just received a call from a vet's office. They have a client who has a 12" sulcata they can't keep any longer and will I take it.

So I have a hatchling. Then I got a two year old. Then at the end of the month Maggie's bringing me an 80 pounder. And now a 12".

I've got the two small ones in tubs in the house and I planned for Maggie's to go in the back yard where there is access to a warm house. I'm going to be hard pressed to find a big enough and warm enough area for a 12" sulcata.


----------



## mike taylor

Everyone drinking beer and watching the Texans get their butts handed to them ! I'm drinking the pain away .


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> Everyone drinking beer and watching the Texans get their butts handed to them ! I'm drinking the pain away .


You better have a couple more, it's getting worse and worse.


----------



## bouaboua

leigti said:


> You better have a couple more, it's getting worse and worse.


26:0 Now!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

27:0 now!!!!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Everyone drinking beer and watching the Texans get their butts handed to them ! I'm drinking the pain away .




Hey, hey, hey it's not over yet!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, man...this is highly unusual for this time of year. I just received a call from a vet's office. They have a client who has a 12" sulcata they can't keep any longer and will I take it.
> 
> So I have a hatchling. Then I got a two year old. Then at the end of the month Maggie's bringing me an 80 pounder. And now a 12".
> 
> I've got the two small ones in tubs in the house and I planned for Maggie's to go in the back yard where there is access to a warm house. I'm going to be hard pressed to find a big enough and warm enough area for a 12" sulcata.



Did you get the sulcata?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, man...this is highly unusual for this time of year. I just received a call from a vet's office. They have a client who has a 12" sulcata they can't keep any longer and will I take it.
> 
> So I have a hatchling. Then I got a two year old. Then at the end of the month Maggie's bringing me an 80 pounder. And now a 12".
> 
> I've got the two small ones in tubs in the house and I planned for Maggie's to go in the back yard where there is access to a warm house. I'm going to be hard pressed to find a big enough and warm enough area for a 12" sulcata.


"Business" as good as always??


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Just up loaded two more videos of my son Kathy . He's practicing to become a rock star . Megadeath and Steve Via.




I just saw the Symphony of Destruction! Nicely done!


----------



## mike taylor

Thank you . He messed up at the very end . But he is doing great .


----------



## dmmj

its raining here right now, I'm scared. I think the clouds are leaking


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Did you get the sulcata?



The 12" one? No, not yet.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> "Business" as good as always??



Business is better than good. When this new one and the one from Maggie get here it will be rescues #1 and 2 for the new year.


----------



## mike taylor

Keep it up Yvonne . You rock !


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Business is better than good. When this new one and the one from Maggie get here it will be rescues #1 and 2 for the new year.



To bad it wasn't summer, it would be so much easier to take them in.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, I hardly ever get any sulcatas in the winter time.


----------



## Momof4

I don't think I'll ever have 7 girls over for a sleepover again! 
It's been an hour and they are driving me crazy! 
Boys are so much easier!


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> I don't think I'll ever have 7 girls over for a sleepover again!
> It's been an hour and they are driving me crazy!
> Boys are so much easier!


Amen sister


----------



## Momof4

I so would rather be drinking beer and watching football!!


----------



## bouaboua

I'm with you on this one........


----------



## dmmj

alright folks 15 minutes until I'm almost a billionaire


----------



## bouaboua

Congrats ! ! ! ! ! !

What? you will give free sulcata to every member of the forum? Or radiated?


----------



## dmmj

I'm going to buy myself a couple of radiates (misspell)


----------



## dmmj

Anyone going to watch the Golden Globes tomorrow? I love Ricky Gervais and how he rips into all the celebrities, hilarious


----------



## Jacqui

Suppose to be -2 here tonight. Yvonne wanna come visit?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> its raining here right now, I'm scared. I think the clouds are leaking



Leaking clouds? Oh no!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Business is better than good. When this new one and the one from Maggie get here it will be rescues #1 and 2 for the new year.



Going for a record breaking year?


----------



## bouaboua

Where is my radiated tortoise?? David? WHERE IS MY RADIATED?

Who care about golden globes?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Suppose to be -2 here tonight. Yvonne wanna come visit?


Keep warm Jacqui! ! ! ! !

Just keep warm ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## dmmj

speaking of monkeys, hello!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Where is my radiated tortoise?? David? WHERE IS MY RADIATED?
> 
> Who care about golden globes?



Yeah, what he said!


----------



## Jacqui

I feel sorry firvtge geese in the area. Normally, they migrate through Sept or October. This year with all the warmth, they never arrived until December. Many of them stayed here and I have saw large flocks headed south one day and two days later another one going north.


----------



## Jacqui

I forgot to mention two days ago, as I was feeding the outside cats in the snow, I came across a dandelion blooming.


----------



## Jacqui

My outside cats are thinking it is cold too. My oldest one decided to spend her time inside the house. The young calico moved in a couple of days ago. Tonight I noticed a yellow female who moved out of the house last spring, has sneaked back in.


----------



## Jacqui

Normally, any time you are in my yard, you have an escourt of several cats. Last night just before I left for work, I had the two biggest dogs outside. I realized only one cat was with us. Poor Sunny was finding the ground so cold, he would lift one paw and then another. I told him to go back and find a warm sleeping place like the other smart cats had done.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay, break over. Bye


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui -2 is way to cold for me!!
That is just crazy talk! 

Will these little girls go to sleep already?!?!? 
I don't want to be the mean mom


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Jacqui -2 is way to cold for me!!
> That is just crazy talk!
> 
> Will these little girls go to sleep already?!?!?
> I don't want to be the mean mom



Be the mean Mom or pay for it later.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Jacqui -2 is way to cold for me!!
> That is just crazy talk!
> 
> Will these little girls go to sleep already?!?!?
> I don't want to be the mean mom



That's before the "winderful" wind chill...


----------



## Jacqui

Not being a good start to the year for my extended family. My sister gets a hernia operation on Friday. The grandbaby gets his heart operation Feb 4th. Drs are still not sure which operation option they are going with on him.

Today Jeff learned his sister has advanced cancer. Her husband gets dialysis three times a week and has heart issues. He depends on her for everything.


----------



## Jacqui

Lunch over, time to do some work I suppose.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Be the mean Mom or pay for it later.



I went back out and chit chatted with them for a few and then I told them it was time. So I sat on the couch and they dropped like flies
With two left I left the room and BAM they're out!!!
I'm doing the happy dance!!

Tomorrow I'm making pancakes and bacon and then they're outta of here 

They were good just super LOUD until they started the project. 

Note to self- no more slumber parties!! 
3 girl maximum in about 2 yrs.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Not being a good start to the year for my extended family. My sister gets a hernia operation on Friday. The grandbaby gets his heart operation Feb 4th. Drs are still not sure which operation option they are going with on him.
> 
> Today Jeff learned his sister has advanced cancer. Her husband gets dialysis three times a week and has heart issues. He depends on her for everything.




Sending prayers and strength your families way!!


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> I went back out and chit chatted with them for a few and then I told them it was time. So I sat on the couch and they dropped like flies
> With two left I left the room and BAM they're out!!!
> I'm doing the happy dance!!
> 
> Tomorrow I'm making pancakes and bacon and then they're outta of here
> 
> They were good just super LOUD until they started the project.
> 
> Note to self- no more slumber parties!!
> 3 girl maximum in about 2 yrs.


I know where I'm going for breakfast tomorrow


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> I know where I'm going for breakfast tomorrow




Trust me , bring you ear plugs!


----------



## dmmj

I will brave any ordeal for bacon


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I went back out and chit chatted with them for a few and then I told them it was time. So I sat on the couch and they dropped like flies
> With two left I left the room and BAM they're out!!!
> I'm doing the happy dance!!
> 
> Tomorrow I'm making pancakes and bacon and then they're outta of here
> 
> They were good just super LOUD until they started the project.
> 
> Note to self- no more slumber parties!!
> 3 girl maximum in about 2 yrs.



"The project"?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I will brave any ordeal for bacon



Are you related to Ken?


----------



## Jacqui

Had something new come through my register tonight. Have any of you had smoked lamb ham?


----------



## Jacqui

Just checked -4 at home.  Poor critters hope they all found cuddle buddies.


----------



## Jacqui

Did you know that in Panama, they have trees with square (rectangular) trunks?


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Did you know that in Panama, they have trees with square (rectangular) trunks?


sounds like more witchcraft to me


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I don't think I'll ever have 7 girls over for a sleepover again!
> It's been an hour and they are driving me crazy!
> Boys are so much easier!



Lots of screaming and giggling!!


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> Anyone going to watch the Golden Globes tomorrow? I love Ricky Gervais and how he rips into all the celebrities, hilarious



I only watch the red carpet parts on award shows. I just love the gowns and looking at what some of those stars THINK looks sexy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Suppose to be -2 here tonight. Yvonne wanna come visit?



Yes! Pick me, pick me!!!!! Wait - did you say minus 2? Is that fahrenheit? Oh darn! I just remembered...I'm going to have the flu and I won't be able to travel. Darn, darn and double darn!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Going for a record breaking year?



Oh lordy I hope not. I quit advertising last year, thinking I would start cutting back. It doesn't seem to have worked.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> My outside cats are thinking it is cold too. My oldest one decided to spend her time inside the house. The young calico moved in a couple of days ago. Tonight I noticed a yellow female who moved out of the house last spring, has sneaked back in.



My favorite color coat on a cat is a calico with lots of white. Then a tortoiseshell. Then an orange with lots of white. Well, darn it anyway...I just love cats.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Not being a good start to the year for my extended family. My sister gets a hernia operation on Friday. The grandbaby gets his heart operation Feb 4th. Drs are still not sure which operation option they are going with on him.
> 
> Today Jeff learned his sister has advanced cancer. Her husband gets dialysis three times a week and has heart issues. He depends on her for everything.



Gosh, Jacqui. I'm so sorry this is happening in your family. Sending good thoughts and hopes up into the clouds for your family.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Had something new come through my register tonight. Have any of you had smoked lamb ham?



Never even heard of it, let alone 'had' it!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Did you know that in Panama, they have trees with square (rectangular) trunks?



You know me...I just had to Google it:


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone
I'm sorry I've been MIA, I've been sick
How is everyone?


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm sorry I've been MIA, I've been sick
> How is everyone?




Flu? Hope you're on the tail end of it!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> You know me...I just had to Google it:




How is that possible? It looks so cool!


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm sorry I've been MIA, I've been sick
> How is everyone?



Oh no! Flu? Well you must be better now, because here you are??? I hate being sick.


----------



## dmmj

I think I'm losing my memory..... wait what were we talking about?


----------



## AZtortMom

I think it's a chest cold. Randy had it last week so now I have it. The joy of being married


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm sorry I've been MIA, I've been sick
> How is everyone?


Wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## AZtortMom

Thanks Gillan


----------



## dmmj

they say you are what you eat, I don't remember eating a plate of awesomeness. of course I avoid nuts fruits vegetables.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks Gillan








Gillian and Oli!


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> I think it's a chest cold. Randy had it last week so now I have it. The joy of being married



Did you get the barky cough?


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Did you get the barky cough?


Yup. It's awful


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Yup. It's awful



My son and I had it too. We got pro-air inhalers from the dr. 
Worked wonders!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> My son and I had it too. We got pro-air inhalers from the dr.
> Worked wonders!!


My inhalers are definitely helping 
It's the congestion I'm working thru
I'm glad you guys are feeling better


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> My inhalers are definitely helping
> It's the congestion I'm working thru
> I'm glad you guys are feeling better




Being sick sucks!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Being sick sucks!!


It's all good it's passing


----------



## dmmj

what is it with women and flowers?


----------



## mike taylor

I don't know David .


----------



## jaizei

Watching something beautiful wilt up and waste away does something for them apparently.


----------



## AZtortMom

I prefer plants


----------



## mike taylor

I just got back from a joy ride in my friends new corvette . He has 10,000 bucks in upgrades on it . Man that thing is fast . 729 hp at the back wheels .


----------



## smarch

This week has been pure nonstop stuff. I worked over 40 hours at the gym from Monday-Saturday, worked a double between 2 of the gyms on Friday, worked both weekend days, learned my car is about to cost me a whole lot of money because something wrong in the engine involving coolant but we have no idea yet... And are just praying the head gaskets are ok, because I can't really afford to fix those, but I can't even afford to think too hard about getting a new car. All I know is when I drive my car starts smoking under the hood but isn't overheating, and smells like burning antifreeze, hooray...
On the positive side I've been really good about workouts at the gym and am seeing muscles grow little by little. Here's an older picture of my arm growing from a few weeks ago, I'm sure it's bigger now.


----------



## dmmj

I'm thinking of changing my name to Prince David


----------



## dmmj

bad news guys the FDA is going to classify pizza boxes as toxic


----------



## Momof4




----------



## mike taylor

Well I got to drive my buddies zr1 corvette . He went to meet his mom for dinner and had chest pains so the ambulance took him to the hospital . He is OK he had a panic attack . Thank god . He's been my bestest friend since we were kids . Not the way I wanted to get to drive his car at all . It's crazy how one minute we are acting like school kids the next you get a call your friend is in the hospital.


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Well I got to drive my buddies zr1 corvette . He went to meet his mom for dinner and had chest pains so the ambulance took him to the hospital . He is OK he had a panic attack . Thank god . He's been my bestest friend since we were kids . Not the way I wanted to get to drive his car at all . It's crazy how one minute we are acting like school kids the next you get a call your friend is in the hospital.


silver linings & all


----------



## mike taylor

What does the mean , explain yourself Dave


----------



## mike taylor

I give up screw spell check !


----------



## bouaboua

You have to thank God, that you don't have a daughter which graduated in English major like I, me, mine, my.........


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Well I got to drive my buddies zr1 corvette . He went to meet his mom for dinner and had chest pains so the ambulance took him to the hospital . He is OK he had a panic attack . Thank god . He's been my bestest friend since we were kids . Not the way I wanted to get to drive his car at all . It's crazy how one minute we are acting like school kids the next you get a call your friend is in the hospital.




Glad your buddy is well! Panic attacks are awful but way better than hear issues! 
His car must have been going a bit to fast


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> What does the mean , explain yourself Dave


 about you know how even storm clouds have a silver lining you find the good  in a bad situation type of thing


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> about you know how even storm clouds have a silver lining you find the good  in a bad situation type of thing




ID the lie David!


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah David you shut down a thread ! I see what you're saying . We were playing on the freeway at 140 mph today . That car is crazy fast . The wife's first question when we got back was when are we buying one . Ha-ha I don't need a car that fast . I get my thrills with her and my Harley . I'm glad it wasn't anything bad .


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Gillian and Oli!


Hello. How are you? Sincerely hope to hear that you are now better.


----------



## dmmj

over 100 million George Foreman grills are sold imagine if he got paid $5 per grill as his celebrity endorsement fee?


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> over 100 million George Foreman grills are sold imagine if he got paid $5 per grill as his celebrity endorsement fee?



IIRC, He was making like 40-45% on each one until they bought him out. Now he just gets paid for the commercials & appearances etc.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yes! Pick me, pick me!!!!! Wait - did you say minus 2? Is that fahrenheit? Oh darn! I just remembered...I'm going to have the flu and I won't be able to travel. Darn, darn and double darn!



See how you are.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh lordy I hope not. I quit advertising last year, thinking I would start cutting back. It doesn't seem to have worked.



Word of mouth


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You know me...I just had to Google it:


Weird huh?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm sorry I've been MIA, I've been sick
> How is everyone?



Feeling better? I bet you got it from Mike.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> they say you are what you eat, I don't remember eating a plate of awesomeness. of course I avoid nuts fruits vegetables.



Then what are you doing hanging with us?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 161868



Mine is too!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Morning! You better?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning! You better?


Hi Jacqui
I'm getting there
I'm going to blame it on Mike


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jacqui
> I'm getting there
> I'm going to blame it on Mike



Things are better when blamed on Mike.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Things are better when blamed on Mike.


Works for me


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Being sick sucks!!



Big time!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Well I got to drive my buddies zr1 corvette . He went to meet his mom for dinner and had chest pains so the ambulance took him to the hospital . He is OK he had a panic attack . Thank god . He's been my bestest friend since we were kids . Not the way I wanted to get to drive his car at all . It's crazy how one minute we are acting like school kids the next you get a call your friend is in the hospital.



Glad he is okay.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I prefer plants



Me too


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> what is it with women and flowers?



Like guys and cars, speed, or food I suppose.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yeah David you shut down a thread ! I see what you're saying . We were playing on the freeway at 140 mph today . That car is crazy fast . The wife's first question when we got back was when are we buying one . Ha-ha I don't need a car that fast . I get my thrills with her and my Harley . I'm glad it wasn't anything bad .



Hmm freeway with a 140 mph speed allowed?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> This week has been pure nonstop stuff. I worked over 40 hours at the gym from Monday-Saturday, worked a double between 2 of the gyms on Friday, worked both weekend days, learned my car is about to cost me a whole lot of money because something wrong in the engine involving coolant but we have no idea yet... And are just praying the head gaskets are ok, because I can't really afford to fix those, but I can't even afford to think too hard about getting a new car. All I know is when I drive my car starts smoking under the hood but isn't overheating, and smells like burning antifreeze, hooray...
> On the positive side I've been really good about workouts at the gym and am seeing muscles grow little by little. Here's an older picture of my arm growing from a few weeks ago, I'm sure it's bigger now.
> View attachment 161867



Sorry about the car part. Muscle woman!


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon Gillian.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning the rest of ya silly people.


----------



## Momof4

Hello sunrise!


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Hmm freeway with a 140 mph speed allowed?


Nope ! Hahaha I fill bad about it . I really do . What's all this blame Mike ? I warned you guys I had a cold . But yet you still hung out with me . So I blame you .


----------



## bouaboua

Good MorningTFO.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning Steven


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Steven


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Steven! Did you have a tete a tate with Barb last week?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Hello sunrise!
> View attachment 161908



A beautiful one!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Nope ! Hahaha I fill bad about it . I really do . What's all this blame Mike ? I warned you guys I had a cold . But yet you still hung out with me . So I blame you .



It wasn't me, it was Noel. * fingers crossed behind back*


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> It wasn't me, it was Noel. * fingers crossed behind back*


Sure was  *nudges Jacqui *


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good MorningTFO.



Morning Mr Steven. Any more hatchlings?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Sure was



No fun when you admit it.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Sure was  *nudges Jacqui *



Or was that sayun' it was me?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Or was that sayun' it was me?


*smiles at Jacqui *


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *smiles at Jacqui *



But.... but.... but....


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Morning Mr Steven. Any more hatchlings?


Nope！ ！ ！ ！

One out of six eggs. How long is the incubation time for Hermanni to hatch? I though it will take 90+ days? Those legs are laid on Oct 28th.....Now I'm puzzled.


----------



## smarch

My dad really thinks it's the head gaskets in my car going causing my problems. I literally can't handle this right now. I can handle a ton of stress, but my car is my everything, at one point it was the only thing I had, I literally don't know what to do. I've been sitting at work just staring at a rubber boot I'm supposed to be drawing up in CAD, failing to do anything but stare because I'm so upset. I tried to workout today but was just too worked up and burned out too fast to accomplish anything. I don't know what to do, I want to go get a drink after work, but that's not going to solve anything. I'm not so ok right now. AND one of my best friends won't talk to me right now because I can't watch her dog this week because she lives 50 miles away and my car struggles at the 17 to get to work, literally didn't care that my cars having major troubles right now...


----------



## Jacqui

*HUGS* You can only do what you can do. Is the friend offering her car to use, while dog sitting? As for your car, worry won't help. Deal with it as you can. Take it in and find out for sure what is wrong and what it will cost.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> *HUGS* You can only do what you can do. Is the friend offering her car to use, while dog sitting? As for your car, worry won't help. Deal with it as you can. Take it in and find out for sure what is wrong and what it will cost.


If she offered me to use her truck I'd be able to do it... But instead I got swore at and then silence. I'd probably be able to get my car out there to actually dog sit, but is still need to come back for work every day and in my car that's not even near an option right now, and with the problems and a possibly costly fix or need for a new car looming over my head I need all the time at work I can get. 
Basically if anything that we think is wrong with the car is actually wrong it's buh-bye car, I'm actually too afraid to take it to the shop because of that. I can't afford a new car, I couldn't emotionally leave my car at a place after trading it in... I'm not sure why I came off my meds some months ago because maybe I wouldn't be freaking out this much if I hadn't. I can't breathe


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good afternoon Gillian.


Hello Jacqui, how are you? Hope you are well.


----------



## smarch

This is NOT solving any problems, but for right now it's all I can face. My dads almost sure it's the head gasket, and got a fix for that quoted... At $3,000. I cried when my coworker told me that, literally cried.


----------



## smarch

I've been through everything with my car. It was the only thing I had when my ex left me years ago (well I mean I still lived at home, but that car is my freedom) the day my ex left me I got in the car and just drove, I ended up in NH and felt no better, the plan was to run away and live in my car (I wasn't being rational). That car was the car I learned all my driving in, literally the very first car I was behind the wheel of, learned to back up in... Which is HIGHLY confusing to a new driver!! The very first thing I could be going around in and realize it was my own. It used to take me to visit my Grammy and Grandpa. It's been through many muddy Spartan races worth of drives home. It drove me up to Killington, just us, 3 times. I slept in that car. It's been fixed on a military base where civilian cars do not get fixed (I knew a guy who knew a guy). That car has been with me since high school, it's crammed into itty bitty spots in college because we had a not enough parking problem. That car took me on many trips alone when I had no friends to take, his names Henry. He's been around longer than half my life. I grew up in the back seat of my Subaru, those commercials aren't just saying things. I've crammed sculpture projects in it so large people told me the real art was getting the art there in my car. I literally love my car... And now I may have to say goodbye. I'm LITERALLY crying over a car.

Thanks for listening to that, I really needed to get it off my chest.


----------



## mike taylor

Just think of all the stuff you can do in a new car .


----------



## dmmj

@smarch the car is just a thing not to sound mean. can you afford a good reliable used car on payments?


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> @smarch the car is just a thing not to sound mean. can you afford a good reliable used car on payments?


I know a car is a thing. I just get emotionally attached to things easily. I don't have the money to even think about fixing my car, I've though about getting a new car and it's just impossible, even a used car would strain me financially. I'm literally stuck.


----------



## mike taylor

What's happening to it ? Over heating ? Water in the oil ? Compression in the radiator ? Loss of power ? It could be as small as a vacuum leak. To check for vacuum leaks ... Start the car spray wd40 around intake manifolds and vacuum lines .If there's a leak the engine will change speeds .It will rev up . Most new computer cars need the vacuum or they give you other symptoms.


----------



## mike taylor

Replacing a head gasket is a weekend project . If you do it yourself it should only cost 300.00 bucks . I've fixed blown head gaskets on my sons old truck he drove to high school in the matter of hours and a few beers .


----------



## mike taylor

The cool part of your car it should only be one gasket . the likely hood of it being a head gasket is slim . Unless you over heated your engine .


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> What's happening to it ? Over heating ? Water in the oil ? Compression in the radiator ? Loss of power ? It could be as small as a vacuum leak. To check for vacuum leaks ... Start the car spray wd40 around intake manifolds and vacuum lines .If there's a leak the engine will change speeds .It will rev up . Most new computer cars need the vacuum or they give you other symptoms.


My dad apparently did more research which is why he didn't tell me the cost. I guess he always made sure there was enough in the radiator or whatever (ok I'm not fantastic with car knowledge) but never checked the overflow reservoir, I guess everything I experienced matched the radiator sucking air from the reservoir. So my car may be ok.


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> The cool part of your car it should only be one gasket . the likely hood of it being a head gasket is slim . Unless you over heated your engine .


Subaru = boxer engine = apparently very hard to get to the head gasket, though my dad pointed them out to me and it didn't look that hard. 
The thermostat was broken, so it could have been overheating and not telling me, we really don't know.


----------



## Yvonne G

I have a question about garage doors. My door is one of thoses that are in horizontal pieces/strips across the width of the door and when you open the door it rolls around a curved framework. It's starting to sound might skreeky/noisy/fingers-on-the-blackboardey. What kind of oil am I supposed to be lubricating with, and what do I lubricate - the rubber wheels?


----------



## mike taylor

Wd40 works well or find a silicon based lubricant . I use wd40 because it displaces moisture . I have used motorcycle chain lube when i didn't have wd40.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I have a question about garage doors. My door is one of thoses that are in horizontal pieces/strips across the width of the door and when you open the door it rolls around a curved framework. It's starting to sound might skreeky/noisy/fingers-on-the-blackboardey. What kind of oil am I supposed to be lubricating with, and what do I lubricate - the rubber wheels?



I don't think it'd be the rubber wheels - it's probably metal on metal, like where the stem for the wheels is attached to the door. 


I've used white lithium; I think my toolbox said to use that to lube it's parts so I had it on hand.


----------



## jaizei

Apparently, I have been deemed unworthy.


----------



## jaizei

It may have been the multiple references to Judge Dredd that did me in.


----------



## dmmj

I am the law


----------



## bouaboua

You are. In your own house. 

After you cash in your winning ticket on coming Wednesday, you will have much bigger jurisdiction.


----------



## dmmj

have no fear my reign of terror will start soon


----------



## dmmj

did I say terror? I meant kind benevolence


----------



## bouaboua

No need. We know what you meant.


----------



## bouaboua

Or, 

too late. We know what you meant.......


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Seen on local news today…a the local thief while visiting a pet shop came upon a ball python he just had to have. Looking right then left and considering all clear, he opened the tank, reached in and grabbed the poor little bugger. Here's the best part of the story…lacking a better alternative for taking the python out of the shop he simply stuffed it down the front of his pants! All was captured on in store cameras and I'm sure the video is all over the Internet Machine by now. I just think it was a ballsy thing to do. Lol.


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Seen on local news today…a the local thief while visiting a pet shop came upon a ball python he just had to have. Looking right then left and considering all clear, he opened the tank, reached in and grabbed the poor little bugger. Here's the best part of the story…lacking a better alternative for taking the python out of the shop he simply stuffed it down the front of his pants! All was captured on in store cameras and I'm sure the video is all over the Internet Machine by now. I just think it was a ballsy thing to do. Lol.


not really the trouser snake is not the ball pythons natural prey


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning ! On my way to work .


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Apparently, I have been deemed unworthy.



*hugs* You will always be worthy in our eyes and hearts.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good morning ! On my way to work .



Have a great day at work.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Was a pleasant drive to work this morning. No ice or snow. Not even deer wanting to have me drive between them and wondering which one was going to bolt.


----------



## Momof4

A chilly good morning to you all!
I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I don't think it'd be the rubber wheels - it's probably metal on metal, like where the stem for the wheels is attached to the door.
> 
> 
> I've used white lithium; I think my toolbox said to use that to lube it's parts so I had it on hand.



Does "white lithium" have a brand name? I've never heard of that. So, you're saying to spray the hub of the wheels and the metal track??


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi all. It's pretty cold right now, but the sun is shining and it looks like it's going to be a pretty nice day. I'm on clean-up duty today. Still a few piles of leaves to pick up, and I still haven't raked off the roof of the garage. Hopefully, once I get dressed my alpha energy will kick in.

What's for lunch? I'm going to make beef stew.


----------



## dmmj

@Yvonne G. did it arrive yet?


----------



## dmmj

I can't wait to hear the fairy tale that's going to be spun tonight


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> @Yvonne G. did it arrive yet?



Nope...I'm still sitting here in lazy mode, waiting.....waiting.....waiting!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Nope...I'm still sitting here in lazy mode, waiting.....waiting.....waiting!


But the beef stew in simmering, right?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But the beef stew in simmering, right?



Ha! I haven't even started it yet!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

8-10 hours till I'm there…plenty of time yet to make it for dinner.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, this is my last post to read, so (hopefully) I can now drag myself off to the kitchen to defrost the meat and get started!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> drag myself off to the kitchen to defrost the meat and get started!


 the meats not defrosted yet!? Ugh…
How 'bout I just grab some In-N-Out for us? You want onions? If so, you want it animal style? How 'bout some fries?


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO.

My wife also asked, what's for lunch? What should I cook???.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO.
> 
> My wife also asked, what's for lunch? What should I cook???.


In -N-Out…


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm having chicken soup yum!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> I'm having chicken soup yum!


Campbell's or homemade? Noodle, rice, vegetable ?


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In -N-Out…


You know what? Sounds good!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Lunch for me is clam chowder


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> the meats not defrosted yet!? Ugh…
> How 'bout I just grab some In-N-Out for us? You want onions? If so, you want it animal style? How 'bout some fries?



Animal style?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Animal style?


Secret In-N-Out preparation for burgers and fries that involves onions.


----------



## Jacqui

Potatoes have more chromosomes than humans.


----------



## Jacqui

Lunch over.. bye


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Campbell's or homemade? Noodle, rice, vegetable ?


Homemade of course noodles, and some veggies


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Lunch for me is clam chowder


Love clam chowder


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Does "white lithium" have a brand name? I've never heard of that. So, you're saying to spray the hub of the wheels and the metal track??


You don't want to spray the wheels . Just the rod that connects the wheel to the door . White lithium come in spray or grease form . Most of your squeak should be coming from the torsion spring at the top of the door . Spray that down first . Then see if the squeak is gone . You should ever need to lube the track . After all you don't want to grease your hands and clothes evey time you open the door .


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Potatoes have more chromosomes than humans.



And there's a horribly inappropriate joke ripe for the plucking...


----------



## dmmj

I'm pretty sure I'm smarter than a potato.......
pretty sure.


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm smarter than a potato.......
> pretty sure.


.......


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> the meats not defrosted yet!? Ugh…
> How 'bout I just grab some In-N-Out for us? You want onions? If so, you want it animal style? How 'bout some fries?



Only takes 4 minutes to defrost in the micro-wave. And I need that time to chop the onions, celery and peel and cut up the potatoes.

I've now finished my morning chores and just got through adding the potatoes to the stew. It will be ready in about a half hour, so you'd better get on the ball and hurry up. (or down, as the case may be)


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> You know what? Sounds good!!!!



I LOVE In and out. But I can't remember if the bun has sesame seeds - I can't have sesame seeds.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> I LOVE In and out. But I can't remember if the bun has sesame seeds - I can't have sesame seeds.


Let me look


----------



## AZtortMom

No seeds on the buns


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Animal style?



It's not on the menu. You have to ask for it. They fry the patty in a mustard mixture, and they add lots of 1,000 island dressing plus grilled onions.

http://secretmenus.com/in-n-out-burger/secret-menu/


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Potatoes have more chromosomes than humans.



You're just a font of information this a.m. Are you trying to kick David out of top dawg spot?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Lunch for me is clam chowder



I love Snow's Clam Chowder.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> You don't want to spray the wheels . Just the rod that connects the wheel to the door . White lithium come in spray or grease form . Most of your squeak should be coming from the torsion spring at the top of the door . Spray that down first . Then see if the squeak is gone . You should ever need to lube the track . After all you don't want to grease your hands and clothes evey time you open the door .



I just push a button. But you're right, I wouldn't want the rubber wheels to be slipping in the grease. What I meant was to oil the axel?? on the wheels.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I LOVE In and out. But I can't remember if the bun has sesame seeds - I can't have sesame seeds.


they do not


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I LOVE In and out. But I can't remember if the bun has sesame seeds - I can't have sesame seeds.


No. You are safe........I'm pretty sure of!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Only takes 4 minutes to defrost in the micro-wave. And I need that time to chop the onions, celery and peel and cut up the potatoes.
> 
> I've now finished my morning chores and just got through adding the potatoes to the stew. It will be ready in about a half hour, so you'd better get on the ball and hurry up. (or down, as the case may be)


Hurry up Irene........We have only 30 minutes to get to Yvonne"s house for lunch before Cowboy gets there.....Hurry!!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Love clam chowder



Me too, but this one is only so so


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm smarter than a potato.......
> pretty sure.



Hmmmm


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You're just a font of information this a.m. Are you trying to kick David out of top dawg spot?



Nope, just reading my tea's lid


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> No. You are safe........I'm pretty sure of!
> 
> View attachment 162044



What is so special about them?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Hurry up Irene........We have only 30 minutes to get to Yvonne"s house for lunch before Cowboy gets there.....Hurry!!



My money would be on Ken.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> What is so special about them?


Just very fresh. But they getting smaller and smaller, I think. Even my wife complain not enough to eat.....


----------



## dmmj

y'all can stop buying your PowerBall tickets I just bought the winning1, sorry folks


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> y'all can stop buying your PowerBall tickets I just bought the winning1, sorry folks



Is the drawing tonight, or tomorrow?


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Is the drawing tonight, or tomorrow?


Wednesday night I believe


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> What is so special about them?



It's really a very good-tasting hamburger. they're so busy, and make so many of them that you are assured of getting a very fresh hamburger.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Just very fresh. But they getting smaller and smaller, I think. Even my wife complain not enough to eat.....



I agree. Pretty soon we'll all be buying two instead of one. See? There's a method to their madness.


----------



## Yvonne G




----------



## Yvonne G

I found a new favorite site! Trouble is, there's no words and no tortoises. But I LOVE the cheshire cat!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

o-o-o-o I found a turtle:


----------



## dmmj

I like those


----------



## Yvonne G

Just to show you how benevolent I am and not stingey at all, I'll share the site:

http://yoursmiles.org/index.php


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Yvonne G

I like that one! I can never look at the Grinch and not see Jim Carey.


----------



## bouaboua

i like this! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 162084
> 
> 
> i like this! ! !



Me too. This one really reached out and grabbed me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Time for me to turn off the computer and get ready to go outside to close up shop.


----------



## mike taylor

Finally home ! Man, I hate the cold .


----------



## smarch

I was a little nervous when I first started the job due to the fact that I don't like parking my car in lots and just leaving it there for hours, especially in a somewhat "scruffy" part of the city. But getting there fore before 6am really helps with the situation, few cars=park best spots. So I get to spend 8 or so hours working AND keeping an eye on my car. Yup that's the car I love so much.


----------



## dmmj

The Obama State of the Union drinking game. every time he mentions himself take a drink. (warning alcohol poisoning will set in, in a matter of seconds)


----------



## mike taylor

Do they sell that much beer to one person ?


----------



## Elohi

Hi guys. How are all of you?


----------



## mike taylor

Good and yourself ?


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Good and yourself ?


Glad to hear it. 
I think I'm making it ok. Still not quite back to normal but I'm not sure anyone ever is after losing a parent. But we are settling back into the homeschool and swim training routines so that helps things feel more normal. I have a tortie being delivered in the morning. I'm excited about that.


----------



## Momof4

This is for you Mike.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Glad to hear it.
> I think I'm making it ok. Still not quite back to normal but I'm not sure anyone ever is after losing a parent. But we are settling back into the homeschool and swim training routines so that helps things feel more normal. I have a tortie being delivered in the morning. I'm excited about that.




Glad your doing better! I've been in your shoes and my kids are what got me through because I had to keep up with them and life continued. 

So what kind of baby are you getting? How exciting! 

So nice to see you popping in to say hi


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> This is for you Mike.
> 
> View attachment 162104


I can't have cats they are evil little demons ,plus my sons allergic. The wife would have one if Jay wasn't allergic . Because my lady gets what she wants and nobody gets hurt !


----------



## Elohi

Momof4 said:


> Glad your doing better! I've been in your shoes and my kids are what got me through because I had to keep up with them and life continued.
> 
> So what kind of baby are you getting? How exciting!
> 
> So nice to see you popping in to say hi


Kids have a way of keeping things moving in one direction...that's usually crazy in my case lol. 

I'm getting a tortoise I never imagined I'd ever have or even see in real life. It's a hybrid and a twin. Some will call her an abomination but I will love her regardless, and make sure she lives a long healthy life. She's an 8 month old Leopracata. I've always been a fence sitter about such an animal but I fell in love with her face so she will come be a part of my group.


----------



## mike taylor

Elohi said:


> Glad to hear it.
> I think I'm making it ok. Still not quite back to normal but I'm not sure anyone ever is after losing a parent. But we are settling back into the homeschool and swim training routines so that helps things feel more normal. I have a tortie being delivered in the morning. I'm excited about that.


I haven't lost a parent ,but I've lost my grandpa . We were very close . So I thinks I know how you fill . I believe they are always looking down on you when you need them . Even when I take my boy fishing in spots he took me as a kid . I can hear him say . Boy if they ain't biting here they ain't biting over there ! Hahaha


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> I haven't lost a parent ,but I've lost my grandpa . We were very close . So I thinks I know how you fill . I believe they are always looking down on you when you need them . Even when I take my boy fishing in spots he took me as a kid . I can hear him say . Boy if they ain't biting here they ain't biting over there ! Hahaha


I believe that too. There have been several times when things come to mind that I know are his doing. Like unlocking his iPhone on the first attempt. I burst into tears. I know he gave me that passcode. And yesterday when I bought a tortoise out of nowhere, with no intentions of adding any for a while. I did so randomly out of nowhere on my dads would have been 58th birthday. He would have said I bought "a cool turtle on the coolest day of the year." Lol
It sounds silly but I know he's keeping an eye on my brother and I.


----------



## Elohi

I have a knack for killing chat.


----------



## dmmj

words hurt, like being called fugly


----------



## Elohi

I had a cat named Fugly once LOL. She was an amazing mother and when she lost her kittens, she adopted two overgrown kittens and would nurse them even after they were bigger than she was.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Kids have a way of keeping things moving in one direction...that's usually crazy in my case lol.
> 
> I'm getting a tortoise I never imagined I'd ever have or even see in real life. It's a hybrid and a twin. Some will call her an abomination but I will love her regardless, and make sure she lives a long healthy life. She's an 8 month old Leopracata. I've always been a fence sitter about such an animal but I fell in love with her face so she will come be a part of my group.




Crazy is good! 
I can't wait to see the new little girl!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I can't have cats they are evil little demons ,plus my sons allergic. The wife would have one if Jay wasn't allergic . Because my lady gets what she wants and nobody gets hurt !




I thought it was a perfect out! 
Sorry honey we just can afford a cat!
I chuckled!


----------



## Momof4

I should be asleep! I was so tired tonight! The baby was up all day except a 15 minute nap. Then I took him to my daughter's school for 3 hours for talent show auditions and he cried most of the time. 
My upper body is sore and I'm tired! 
My sleep meds kicked in so I bet that's why I'm rambling.


----------



## Elohi

Momof4 said:


> I should be asleep! I was so tired tonight! The baby was up all day except a 15 minute nap. Then I took him to my daughter's school for 3 hours for talent show auditions and he cried most of the time.
> My upper body is sore and I'm tired!
> My sleep meds kicked in so I bet that's why I'm rambling.



Ohhhhh man, been there!
These days my little redhead is just a clingy whine bag. I think it's because I was gone for a month. She was whiny for my husband when I was gone and she's seems to be stuck in a whiny rut. I am ready for this stage to pass. It's a little frazzling. Kids! YEESH! Good thing they are cute and awesome otherwise aye? Lol.


----------



## dmmj

if I win the Powerball I will be beyond generous to my friends and family.but if you nged me in the past I will mtake your life a living hell. I will find out where you live by the property around your house on one side I will move in homeless drug users on the other side I will find the loudest rock band I could find and behind your house I'll starta mosquito farm just for the hell of it.


----------



## dmmj

hell hath no fury like a billionaire scorned


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I think it's because I was gone for a month.


Monica, I know you know how happy this here Cowboy is to see you back here posting. I wish for you, as always, a fast and as smooth as possible settling back in to home life. Give me a yell, my involvement here is limited of late.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning !


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## bouaboua

Morning TFO.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> if I win the Powerball I will be beyond generous to my friends and family.but if you nged me in the past I will mtake your life a living hell. I will find out where you live by the property around your house on one side I will move in homeless drug users on the other side I will find the loudest rock band I could find and behind your house I'll starta mosquito farm just for the hell of it.




"If"

Thinking like that, you've already lost.


----------



## bouaboua

I can feel the LOVE in the air~~~


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good Morning my Lady! !


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> Lunch for me is clam chowder


I looooove clam chowder!!!
When we were kids, one of my sisters used to sneak into the fridge and use a slotted spoon to serve herself clam chowder. She'd get all the clams and potato and leave us just the flavored soup!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Yesterday I made West African Chicken Stew for the first time. Man, it turned out really well! Amazing what can happen if you actually follow the recipe instead of changing things on the first go-round!!!!


----------



## dmmj

Moozillion said:


> I looooove clam chowder!!!
> When we were kids, one of my sisters used to sneak into the fridge and use a slotted spoon to serve herself clam chowder. She'd get all the clams and potato and leave us just the flavored soup!!!!


that is brilliant


----------



## dmmj

Moozillion said:


> Yesterday I made West African Chicken Stew for the first time. Man, it turned out really well! Amazing what can happen if you actually follow the recipe instead of changing things on the first go-round!!!!


recipes are for chumps


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Yesterday I made West African Chicken Stew for the first time. Man, it turned out really well! Amazing what can happen if you actually follow the recipe instead of changing things on the first go-round!!!!



I've never heard of African chicken stew. 
Did you shared in the recipe thread?


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> I've never heard of African chicken stew.
> Did you shared in the recipe thread?


No, but I will!


----------



## Elohi

Good late morning to y'all!
My new baby is here!!


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning my Lady! !


Morning Steven


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> Good late morning to y'all!
> My new baby is here!!


Pictures


----------



## bouaboua

Moozillion said:


> Yesterday I made West African Chicken Stew for the first time. Man, it turned out really well! Amazing what can happen if you actually follow the recipe instead of changing things on the first go-round!!!!


You have the picture of the final product? West Africa chicken soup.........sounds interesting.......I'm interested to see what "it" looks like first! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Moozillion said:


> I looooove clam chowder!!!
> When we were kids, one of my sisters used to sneak into the fridge and use a slotted spoon to serve herself clam chowder. She'd get all the clams and potato and leave us just the flavored soup!!!!


I thought I was the only one who grow up with sibling like that.


----------



## Elohi

AZtortMom said:


> Pictures


I posted a thread about her in the general section. It's called "My new baby Pepper."
But here is a preview.


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> I posted a thread about her in the general section. It's called "My new baby Pepper."
> But here is a preview.
> View attachment 162163


Cutie pie!


----------



## mike taylor

Got I spy and I'd the lie going . That's a beautiful Tortoise!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> I've never heard of African chicken stew.
> Did you shared in the recipe thread?


I don't have pictures, but I've posted the recipe on the recipes thread!


----------



## Moozillion

bouaboua said:


> You have the picture of the final product? West Africa chicken soup.........sounds interesting.......I'm interested to see what "it" looks like first! ! !


Sorry, I don't have pictures. But I've posted the recipe on the recipes thread so you can at least see what's in it!


----------



## dmmj

pictures, or did not happen.


----------



## mike taylor

Cook some more and take a photo of it .


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> recipes are for chumps



That's why I just eat ingredients


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> Yesterday I made West African Chicken Stew for the first time. Man, it turned out really well! Amazing what can happen if you actually follow the recipe instead of changing things on the first go-round!!!!



What is it?


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening!


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening Jacqui.


----------



## JAYGEE

Looks like I didn't win any of that 1.5 billion Powerball


----------



## JAYGEE

Guess I got to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> Guess I got to go to work tomorrow.



David musta won it, huh


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Morning



Hi Mike!


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> David musta won it, huh



Winner was in CA


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Winner was in CA



And FL and TN


----------



## Momof4

I bought 10 tickets and only two numbers matched but quit a few were one digit off! Not one powerball match!I 

I love the excited but the let down really takes the wind out of your sails! 

Good morning!!


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> And FL and TN




I just saw that! That's nice that all that money can be divided and shared! Nobody really needs that much anyway.


----------



## Jacqui

I believe I heard the FL was a group of 20 and each bought a heck of a lot tickets. Sounded like monied people and sorry, if that is true I feel bad. I would have liked to have saw folks who needed the money get it.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good morning!



Morning Sir.


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> What is it?


i posted it in the Recipes thread. In addition to chicken, it has onions, garlic, chicken broth, crushed tomatoes, bell peppers, sweet potato, almond butter, coriander, cinnamon and cumin. Sounds weird, but tastes good!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Moozillion said:


> i posted it in the Recipes thread. In addition to chicken, it has onions, garlic, chicken broth, crushed tomatoes, bell peppers, sweet potato, almond butter, coriander, cinnamon and cumin. Sounds weird, but tastes good!!!


No, sounds very good..........


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> I just saw that! That's nice that all that money can be divided and shared! Nobody really needs that much anyway.


speak for yourself I had plans


----------



## mike taylor

I'm at work so I don't win . I hit the power ball and got four dollars .


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> i posted it in the Recipes thread. In addition to chicken, it has onions, garlic, chicken broth, crushed tomatoes, bell peppers, sweet potato, almond butter, coriander, cinnamon and cumin. Sounds weird, but tastes good!!!



Never heard of almond butter. Almond milk yes. Very interesting.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Morning Noel !


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I'm at work so I don't win . I hit the power ball and got four dollars .



Hey $4 is still winning.


----------



## Jacqui

It's potato soup today.


----------



## bouaboua

Little Hermanni eating Mazuri.............


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> I'm at work so I don't win . I hit the power ball and got four dollars .


see all you need 2 do is hit that 250 million times and you'll be a billionaire


----------



## dmmj

forget about walking a mile in my shoes instead spend the day in my head that will really scare you


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Never heard of almond butter. Almond milk yes. Very interesting.




If you like almonds you will love it!!
It should be with the PB at the store. Definitely at a health food store. It's so good on a toasted bagel or right off the spoon


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> If you like almonds you will love it!!
> It should be with the PB at the store. Definitely at a health food store. It's so good on a toasted bagel or right off the spoon




Better or worse than sunbutter?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> If you like almonds you will love it!!
> It should be with the PB at the store. Definitely at a health food store. It's so good on a toasted bagel or right off the spoon



I tried the cashew once and was not impressed.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Better or worse than sunbutter?



Sunbutter?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> forget about walking a mile in my shoes instead spend the day in my head that will really scare you



So true I think.


----------



## Jacqui

Steven he is a cute one.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I believe I heard the FL was a group of 20 and each bought a heck of a lot tickets. Sounded like monied people and sorry, if that is true I feel bad. I would have liked to have saw folks who needed the money get it.



I need to find someone to create a lottery pool with.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Sunbutter?



Sunflower seed butter. It's good. 


Spun honey is too. The peanut butter/spread section may be my favorite part of the grocery store


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> Never heard of almond butter. Almond milk yes. Very interesting.


You can easily MAKE the nut butter of your choice!!! You basically throw the nuts into a food processor, add some oil (and sugar if you want) and let 'er rip! It's got to process a good while to make a paste, and I often scrape down the sides of the processor. Several of our grocery stores have nut-grinding machines so that people can quickly and easily make their own peanut or almond butter much more quickly than at home in the food processor. I understand walnut butter is a little bitter so have not tried it. 
None of the home made nut butters are as smooth as the commercial ones, however. 
I read that someone made peanut butter out of honey roasted peanuts and that it was awesome!!!! I may have to try that one day!


----------



## Moozillion

bouaboua said:


> Little Hermanni eating Mazuri.............
> 
> View attachment 162267
> View attachment 162268
> View attachment 162269
> View attachment 162270
> View attachment 162271
> View attachment 162272
> View attachment 162273
> View attachment 162274
> View attachment 162275
> View attachment 162276
> View attachment 162277


SOOOOO CUTE!!! 
Is that one that you hatched?


----------



## bouaboua

Moozillion said:


> SOOOOO CUTE!!!
> Is that one that you hatched?


Yes.

Very active and eating like crazy. 

15g at hatch on Dec 24. 

21g already in two weeks. photo taking couple days ago.


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> Better or worse than sunbutter?




Never tried it. I actually haven't heard of it.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Sunflower seed butter. It's good.
> 
> 
> Spun honey is too. The peanut butter/spread section may be my favorite part of the grocery store


la-di-da aren't we fancy


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> la-di-da aren't we fancy




When you don't cook, you eat a lot of pb&j sandwiches.


----------



## Moozillion

bouaboua said:


> Yes.
> 
> Very active and eating like crazy.
> 
> 15g at hatch on Dec 24.
> 
> 21g already in two weeks. photo taking couple days ago.
> View attachment 162286


He is soooooo cute!!! It must be so COOL to have your own hatchlings!!!


----------



## dmmj

I can neither confirm nor deny if I'm one of the California Powerball winner.


----------



## dmmj

if and when I do anounce if I'm a winner I'm going to build my rocket ship fly to the moon and party with the buxom moon maidens


----------



## bouaboua

I hope you are. So every member of this forum can get a free Radiated tortoise.


----------



## dmmj

I made that promise only if I was the sole winner I have to share with others now :-(


----------



## dmmj

maybe share with others I mean


----------



## bouaboua

Sigh..........Why, Why, Why????? You are not the sole winner??? Why? WHY? WHY???????????????


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> You can easily MAKE the nut butter of your choice!!! You basically throw the nuts into a food processor, add some oil (and sugar if you want) and let 'er rip! It's got to process a good while to make a paste, and I often scrape down the sides of the processor. Several of our grocery stores have nut-grinding machines so that people can quickly and easily make their own peanut or almond butter much more quickly than at home in the food processor. I understand walnut butter is a little bitter so have not tried it.
> None of the home made nut butters are as smooth as the commercial ones, however.
> I read that someone made peanut butter out of honey roasted peanuts and that it was awesome!!!! I may have to try that one day!




Now you got me wondering how this would taste in paste form?





\


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


> When you don't cook, you eat a lot of pb&j sandwiches.



And then you get creative. Oreo fluffernutters are no joke.


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> Now you got me wondering how this would taste in paste form?
> 
> View attachment 162329
> 
> 
> 
> \


Oooooooooh!!!!!  
I think you should give it a try!!!
Actually, I MAY give that a try- my hubby would probably like it!!!! (but not me!  )


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> Now you got me wondering how this would taste in paste form?
> 
> View attachment 162329
> 
> 
> 
> \




Yummy!! You could make a Thai peanut sauce and add noodles!


----------



## dmmj

Now who's fancy?


----------



## leigti

I got my tortoise Weed seeds in the mail the other day. Can't wait for spring time so I can plant them. I might try to grow some indoors. I'll let you know how it goes. There are four packets of seeds and instructions included. I wish they would have included a list of the different plants, they just say there are annuals and perennials suitable for tortoises to eat. And no grasses.


----------



## Momof4

leigti said:


> I got my tortoise Weed seeds in the mail the other day. Can't wait for spring time so I can plant them. I might try to grow some indoors. I'll let you know how it goes. There are four packets of seeds and instructions included. I wish they would have included a list of the different plants, they just say there are annuals and perennials suitable for tortoises to eat. And no grasses.
> View attachment 162338



I got mine too!! I forgot to post it!!


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning .It's Friday !


----------



## Momof4

Friday, Friday , Friday is my favorite day! 
Monday is a bummer
Tuesday's only fair
Wednesday's getting better
Thursday's almost there
But Friday, Friday , Friday is my favorite Friday is my favorite, Daayyy Yeah!!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Friday, Friday , Friday is my favorite day!
> Monday is a bummer
> Tuesday's only fair
> Wednesday's getting better
> Thursday's almost there
> But Friday, Friday , Friday is my favorite Friday is my favorite, Daayyy Yeah!!



Lol you and Mike.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Lol you and Mike.



Friday isn't to big a deal for me since I don't work but I guess having the baby 4 days is work! 

I posted it for him or any other person who LOVES Friday!!

It's actually a preschool song but I can't name the tune. We still sing it it around here !


----------



## Elohi

Good morning.


----------



## Moozillion

leigti said:


> I got my tortoise Weed seeds in the mail the other day. Can't wait for spring time so I can plant them. I might try to grow some indoors. I'll let you know how it goes. There are four packets of seeds and instructions included. I wish they would have included a list of the different plants, they just say there are annuals and perennials suitable for tortoises to eat. And no grasses.
> View attachment 162338


Hey, this is really cool!!! I need to get some for my Elsa!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

leigti said:


> I got my tortoise Weed seeds in the mail the other day. Can't wait for spring time so I can plant them. I might try to grow some indoors. I'll let you know how it goes. There are four packets of seeds and instructions included. I wish they would have included a list of the different plants, they just say there are annuals and perennials suitable for tortoises to eat. And no grasses.
> View attachment 162338


Where did you get that?


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO. Happy Friday!! 

Happy raining! Happy sunny, Happy cloudy!!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Good morning.



Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO. Happy Friday!!
> 
> Happy raining! Happy sunny, Happy cloudy!!



Lol and which do you have?


----------



## bouaboua

Little bit of everything today. It is sunny now, but another system are coming in this evening. We need it!


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Little bit of everything today. It is sunny now, but another system are coming in this evening. We need it!



We have more rain coming too! The kids and I are going to fill sand bags for some areas on the property so we're prepared this time.


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Hey, this is really cool!!! I need to get some for my Elsa!!!!




We bought it from Amazon. It came from across the pond! 
There's not much to the packets but I assume since they're weeds they will spread around as time goes on. 
Yvonne bought some too! I wonder if she received hers?


----------



## Jacqui

Lunch Olive Garden's soup and salad. My sister's surgery went well.


----------



## dmmj

Welcome to pretend chat, I love you


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> We bought it from Amazon. It came from across the pond!
> There's not much to the packets but I assume since they're weeds they will spread around as time goes on.
> Yvonne bought some too! I wonder if she received hers?
> View attachment 162374


Thank you SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

The last two days were so beautiful here. Right around 50. Today is colder, but darn Sunday is single didgits.


----------



## bouaboua

It's getting more cloudy now. This is the 7th or the 8th system coming down from the north in past couple weeks, the good thing is, there always a day or two between each system.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff is going to Cactus, TX (love the name) and then heading to CA


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Jeff is going to Cactus, TX (love the name) and then heading to CA




How often do you chat with him? Are you guys on a CB?


----------



## dmmj

breaker breaker good buddy


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> How often do you chat with him? Are you guys on a CB?



nobody hardly uses CB's anymore. That's so too bad, it was fun to talk across the country....


----------



## dmmj

10-4, what's your 20?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

dmmj said:


> breaker breaker good buddy


OMG! Don't say those words, they don't mean what you think they mean....


----------



## dmmj

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! Don't say those words, they don't mean what you think they mean....


I very rarely say something I don't understand


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> nobody hardly uses CB's anymore. That's so too bad, it was fun to talk across the country....




When I was like 6 my older cousin had one in his room and we would sneak in his room talk to drivers.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> How often do you chat with him? Are you guys on a CB?



We do phone calls and texts


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> nobody hardly uses CB's anymore. That's so too bad, it was fun to talk across the country....



Jeff loves it. Me, I get tired of all the bad language. Jeff likesbut mainly when driving over night hours. His broke and he hasn't invested in a new one.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> When I was like 6 my older cousin had one in his room and we would sneak in his room talk to drivers.



Did you enjoy it?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> How often do you chat with him? Are you guys on a CB?



CBs have a very limited broadcast area


----------



## bouaboua

Don't let this fool you. A very wet weekend are coming our way.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Jeff is going to Cactus, TX (love the name) and then heading to CA


I've been there! I used to go there and hang out with my friend at her grandmas. It was such a spot of a town but we had fun going to football games and running around.


----------



## Elohi

It was beautiful today. All the tortoises got to go outside for some sunshine and grazing.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Jeff is going to Cactus, TX (love the name) and then heading to CA


I'm going there as well, sure would be nice to run into Jeff, so he could see my new tortoise.


----------



## leigti

Moozillion said:


> Where did you get that?


Amazon


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO. Happy weekend.

Where is @Yvonne G ? Not seen her post for couple day now.


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO. Happy weekend.
> 
> Where is @Yvonne G ? Not seen her post for couple day now.




I was thinking the same thing Steven? I know she runs errands on Friday but she usually comes on.


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon all!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO. Happy weekend.
> 
> Where is @Yvonne G ? Not seen her post for couple day now.



Did you call her or do I need to?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I'm going there as well, sure would be nice to run into Jeff, so he could see my new tortoise.



You two would have a blast sharing "war" stories.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Did you call her or do I need to?


I did PM her. 

She is suffer from a kidney stone. Lots pain. Been admitted in hospital for couple days. Now is waiting for a procedure to be schedule for ultrasound to zap the stone. 

Please keep her in our prayer. May all things work, to benefit her health and a speed recover.


----------



## Jacqui

Poor Misty, she hates when her Mom is gone.


----------



## Jacqui

And thanks Steven. I hate calling and bothering folks.


----------



## dmmj

she's got kidney stones? We better go over her diet she's probably eating too much spinach.


----------



## bouaboua

Or not drinking enough water??


----------



## Momof4

Oh no! @Yvonne G you get better soon sweetie! 
I had a feeling something was up when we didn't here from you!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Or not drinking enough water??



Forced soaks for her!


----------



## Jacqui

*hands Yvonne a glass of cranberry juice*


----------



## Jacqui

Was such fun driving to work in and out of white outs.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Forced soaks for her!


I........don't ..........know ! ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

I just had the same thing I think last year . I feel for you Yvonne it hurts like hell . Get well soon and morphine is your friend . I wouldn't want to ever have kidney stones again .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I just had the same thing I think last year . I feel for you Yvonne it hurts like hell . Get well soon and morphine is your friend . I wouldn't want to ever have kidney stones again .



They certainly do hurt


----------



## Jacqui

David.... ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Abrupt subject change here. Has anyone seen the movie that stars Sharron Stone titled, "Still Alice" ? Wow, what an insightful and powerful movie. Anyone?


----------



## dmmj

Yes


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## dmmj

one day I hope to walk into a room and say I'm here to kickass and chew bubblegum and I'm all outta bubblegum if you know what movie that's a quote from you rock please don't google it


----------



## dmmj

does your baby do the hanky panky?


----------



## Lyn W

bouaboua said:


> I did PM her.
> 
> She is suffer from a kidney stone. Lots pain. Been admitted in hospital for couple days. Now is waiting for a procedure to be schedule for ultrasound to zap the stone.
> 
> Please keep her in our prayer. May all things work, to benefit her health and a speed recover.


So very sorry to hear Yvonne is ill and in pain, please pass on my best wishes. I hope she doesn't have to wait too long for the procedure and makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lyn W

@Yvonne G


----------



## Momof4

@Yvonne G I hope today is better for you! 
We all hope you recover soon so you can get back to your chores and Misty!


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> @Yvonne G I hope today is better for you!
> We all hope you recover soon so you can get back to you chores and Misty!


most of us do anyways


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> most of us do anyways




Sorry, assumed wrong!


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> most of us do anyways




Have you heard from her? 
Remember the last couple of weeks when she was really feeling tired and lazy? Do you think that's why?


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> Have you heard from her?
> Remember the last couple of weeks when she was really feeling tired and lazy? Do you think that's why?


it's a distinct possibility


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## mike taylor

Hello just isn't the same without Yvonne .


----------



## AZtortMom

Agreed 
I hope she's ok


----------



## dmmj

will try to fill in
misty blah blah blah food blah blah blah naptime blah blah blah misty blah blah blah naptime blah blah blah food blah blah blah I'm tired night night time blah blah blah


----------



## jaizei

What's the saying? 


There are old men and there are bold men but there are no old, bold men.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning . Time for work . It's a good thing I have a helper to teach today . Point the finger and screaming at them is my method . Just kidding but I do make them work . Install that PLC . Now upload this program I wrote over the weekend . Set back and watch the magic happen .


----------



## dmmj

hey you put down that pie


----------



## mike taylor

No I will not !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

my daughter sent this to me ,


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> No I will not !


the other accepted response would have been from my cold dead hands


----------



## dmmj

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 162823
> my daughter sent this to me ,


looks bite size


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> looks bite size



Betcha can't eat just one.


----------



## dmmj

you have 5 minutes to live you can play one song to sum up your life philosophy what would it be? Mine would be..... 
I like big butts


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> you have 5 minutes to live you can play one song to sum up your life philosophy what would it be? Mine would be.....
> I like big butts


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


> Betcha can't eat just one.



The correct answer was....


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


>


well I've done gone insane now


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> The correct answer was....


I was going to say challenge accepted


----------



## Prairie Mom

AZtortMom said:


> Agreed
> I hope she's ok


What's going on with Yvonne? Any news? I noticed she wasn't around, but just assumed I was missing her because I've been busy these days. Something up?


----------



## dmmj

Prairie Mom said:


> What's going on with Yvonne? Any news? I noticed she wasn't around, but just assumed I was missing her because I've been busy these days. Something up?


she said she was tired of TFOA and quit. she dropped the mic so to speak


----------



## dmmj

I think I'm going to put on my tombstone he dropped the mic


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


>


Two things...no three things....

First: what in the world is that!?
second: I am the proud of owner of the same little rubber raft that they showed on top of the crowd surfers before I couldn't watch it anymore.
third: last time I was at the pool I saw a girl whip out this crazy long folding/collapsing pole contraption that she used to attach to her cell phone in order to take photos of herself posing for various selfies and the pole made it look like the photo was far enough away that someone else was taking the photo! I creepily started at this girl do pose for more than ten minutes feeling surprise and disgust that such a contraption exists and a huge SWELL of pride that I did not openly mock her!


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> she said she was tired of TFOA and quit. she dropped the mic so to speak


No way! Seriously!?!?!? Dang it! I love Yvonne! I can't help but want to know what happened. Is there a particular thread horribly nosey people like myself should look to?


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> I think I'm going to put on my tombstone he dropped the mic


Bwa ha ha ha!!! Yes! Please do! I promise to put flowers there!


----------



## dmmj

Prairie Mom said:


> Two things...no three things....
> 
> First: what in the world is that!?
> second: I am the proud of owner of the same little rubber raft that they showed on top of the crowd surfers before I couldn't watch it anymore.
> third: last time I was at the pool I saw a girl whip out this crazy long folding/collapsing pole contraption that she used to attach to her cell phone in order to take photos of herself posing for various selfies and the pole made it look like the photo was far enough away that someone else was taking the photo! I creepily started at this girl do pose for more than ten minutes feeling surprise and disgust that such a contraption exists and a huge SWELL of pride that I did not openly mock her!


I believe that's a selfie stick. you have more intestinal fortitude then I, I would have mocked away


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> I believe that's a selfie stick. you have more intestinal fortitude then I, I would have mocked away


Oh my word...the stick has a name! 
The self control was mainly due to the fact that I was surrounded by my offspring.


----------



## dmmj

even more reason to mock so they learn stupidity should be mocked


----------



## Prairie Mom

bouaboua said:


> I did PM her.
> 
> She is suffer from a kidney stone. Lots pain. Been admitted in hospital for couple days. Now is waiting for a procedure to be schedule for ultrasound to zap the stone.
> 
> Please keep her in our prayer. May all things work, to benefit her health and a speed recover.


Okay...found the info I was looking for. Poor Yvonne! I'm so out of the loop! Thank you, Steven for posting this!


----------



## mike taylor

What the worst is when you see people on motorcycles using one . Like where is that stick going to go when you crash because you are stupid .


----------



## dmmj

be very quiet I think my toaster is spying on me


----------



## mike taylor

It maybe the coffee maker . They are always wide awake . Good morning


----------



## dmmj

Prairie Mom said:


> Bwa ha ha ha!!! Yes! Please do! I promise to put flowers there!


planning my demise already?


----------



## dmmj

you know when someone starts a conversation with this is going to sound crazy you know it's going to be very crazy


----------



## mike taylor

My boy is on his way to Vegas. To attend a builder seminar . That's what he says anyway .


----------



## sibi

dmmj said:


> be very quiet I think my toaster is spying on me


LMAO
Good morning crew. Dave, you're too funny. Thanks for starting my day off laughing.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> Two things...no three things....
> 
> First: what in the world is that!?
> second: I am the proud of owner of the same little rubber raft that they showed on top of the crowd surfers before I couldn't watch it anymore.
> third: last time I was at the pool I saw a girl whip out this crazy long folding/collapsing pole contraption that she used to attach to her cell phone in order to take photos of herself posing for various selfies and the pole made it look like the photo was far enough away that someone else was taking the photo! I creepily started at this girl do pose for more than ten minutes feeling surprise and disgust that such a contraption exists and a huge SWELL of pride that I did not openly mock her!




And I just remembered that my sister is desperately in need of a selfie stick. I'm sure she'll thank you. Better than what I usually get her for her birthday.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Hello just isn't the same without Yvonne .



What? The rest of us don't count?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> My boy is on his way to Vegas. To attend a builder seminar . That's what he says anyway .



Did you give him some money to gamble for you?


----------



## mike taylor

Hell no ! My boy is a man he makes his money . The bank of pops is closed . Plus he will use my money for gas or something else and say I didn't win .


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> And I just remembered that my sister is desperately in need of a selfie stick. I'm sure she'll thank you. Better than what I usually get her for her birthday.



Which is what?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Hell no ! My boy is a man he makes his money . The bank of pops is closed . Plus he will use my money for gas or something else and say I didn't win .



Now see, my kids would actually use my money for gambling. Pretty sure they would atleast share of it won.


----------



## Jacqui

Snowing here. Lincoln is to get 2-4". Not sure what amount at home.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Hello just isn't the same without Yvonne .



She's right here, just using Maggie's avatar. She's spying on ya'll. So, watch what you say, or you'll get shut down. "That's not what the OP meant" "watch your subject matter as this is a family oriented forum" "Maggie, darn it, think before you hit send!!!"....now, does that sound like her??? Did I give you a Y fix?


Oh the most important part....

GOOD MORNING ALL from YVONNE too bad I don't know how to do sparkles like she does.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Mine would be "Whipping Post" The Allman Bros. Yvonne is on the road to recovery, she just feels pretty bad still.


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> Mine would be "Whipping Post" The Allman Bros. Yvonne is on the road to recovery, she just feels pretty bad still.




Thanks for the update!


----------



## dmmj

let the Bears pay the bear tax I'll pay the David tax


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> let the Bears pay the bear tax I'll pay the David tax



...hmmmmm


----------



## Jacqui

Break over, bye


----------



## Jacqui

*peaks around the room*


----------



## Moozillion

maggie3fan said:


> She's right here, just using Maggie's avatar. She's spying on ya'll. So, watch what you say, or you'll get shut down. "That's not what the OP meant" "watch your subject matter as this is a family oriented forum" "Maggie, darn it, think before you hit send!!!"....now, does that sound like her??? Did I give you a Y fix?
> 
> 
> Oh the most important part....
> 
> GOOD MORNING ALL from YVONNE too bad I don't know how to do sparkles like she does.


HAHAHAHAHA!!!! Perfect!!!


----------



## mike taylor

That was excellent Maggie. Throws horse apple Jacqui . Runs away .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> That was excellent Maggie. Throws horse apple Jacqui . Runs away .


Horse or road apples ?


----------



## mike taylor

Horse apples you know the big green bumpy ones . They hurt like hell when your brother hits you with one . So the only thing to do is to drill him back with one . Ha-ha Good times good times


----------



## mike taylor

I'm just sitting here enjoying my sulcatas right know . Letting them munch on clover.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> Horse apples you know the big green bumpy ones . They hurt like hell when your brother hits you with one . So the only thing to do is to drill him back with one . Ha-ha Good times good times


Get him with a road Apple it's worse and it's soft '


----------



## dmmj

I prefer not to engage in poo flinging


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> I prefer not to engage in poo flinging


There goes my chance of getting a " City Boy " to say what's a road Apple ! But it was fun !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Apple, taking note that women complain that men always look at their boobies, is do to release the new implant device, "iBoob". Music can be uploaded from $2.99-$4.99 depending on the size. Finally, say women, they will be heard and not just seen.


----------



## dmmj

I just saw a movie trailer for either the worst movie or the best movie of all time. it is called Pride and Prejudice and Zombies, I can't wait.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> That was excellent Maggie. Throws horse apple Jacqui . Runs away .



Smart man.


----------



## Jacqui

Goodest of good mornings to all of you!


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I just saw a movie trailer for either the worst movie or the best movie of all time. it is called Pride and Prejudice and Zombies, I can't wait.



You haven't read the book?


----------



## dmmj

I think women are a little too sensitive. a friend told me that she was having twins and I said that's great news at least you'll finally have two kids that you know who the father is she got angry


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I'm just sitting here enjoying my sulcatas right know . Letting them munch on clover.



I personally am sitting on my deck in the rain, watching my new foster. In Oregon if you don't do it in the rain, ya just don't do it...
So, he's more like 35 pounds than 100. He's 24 inches SCL, and aggressive as hell. He rams at me everytime I go in the shed. He cornered me and I had to jump up on his carapace, prolly squished his guts. He's NEVER eaten anything but hay. He turned down, strawberry, watermelon, blackberry, and did eat half a tomato. (Yes I know these are NOT Sulcata food) But I am trying to make him see the Food Goddess is good not a bad thing. He doesn't know how to eat. It took almost 15 minutes for him to eat 1/2 a tomato. He shakes when he walks, like he's weak. AND, AND....they tell me he doesn't drink water, so they don't offer it to him. So while I was reburying Bob (Plz don't ask) I let Razzy out in the yard. Pouring down rain and he headed immediately to a puddle and drank for the time it took me to recover Bob, maybe 45 minutes. Then he threw it all up. Age is unknown, I feel bad for him, but NO, he's NOT staying here. He needs Calif sun. I think he's 40 yrs at least and he should have real sun, not Oregon's liquid sunshine....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> I think women are a little too sensitive. a friend told me that she was having twins and I said that's great news at least you'll finally have two kids that you know who the father is she got angry


----------



## juli11

Chilling in the evening


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I personally am sitting on my deck in the rain, watching my new foster. In Oregon if you don't do it in the rain, ya just don't do it...
> So, he's more like 35 pounds than 100. He's 24 inches SCL, and aggressive as hell. He rams at me everytime I go in the shed. He cornered me and I had to jump up on his carapace, prolly squished his guts. He's NEVER eaten anything but hay. He turned down, strawberry, watermelon, blackberry, and did eat half a tomato. (Yes I know these are NOT Sulcata food) But I am trying to make him see the Food Goddess is good not a bad thing. He doesn't know how to eat. It took almost 15 minutes for him to eat 1/2 a tomato. He shakes when he walks, like he's weak. AND, AND....they tell me he doesn't drink water, so they don't offer it to him. So while I was reburying Bob (Plz don't ask) I let Razzy out in the yard. Pouring down rain and he headed immediately to a puddle and drank for the time it took me to recover Bob, maybe 45 minutes. Then he threw it all up. Age is unknown, I feel bad for him, but NO, he's NOT staying here. He needs Calif sun. I think he's 40 yrs at least and he should have real sun, not Oregon's liquid sunshine....



Was he living outside?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I think women are a little too sensitive. a friend told me that she was having twins and I said that's great news at least you'll finally have two kids that you know who the father is she got angry



Except each could have a different father...


----------



## Prairie Mom

Just wanted to share that I started a thread in the Off-topic media section about books.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/what-are-you-reading.135200/#post-1274188

I'm also kind of testing the waters a bit and seeing if anyone has any interest in group reading. Not sure how it'll go. Could be fun to try out.

< -----Also the new Avatar is me in front of Stephen King's house. I figured I'd have a bookish avatar for a bit


----------



## spud's_mum

Evening everyone!

Tonight I was hungry so tried to cook a hot crossed bun...



Anyway, how are you all?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Off to resume cooking a massive pot of chicken/veg stew. Ahhhhh! My house smells A-mazing!


----------



## dmmj

Prairie Mom said:


> Just wanted to share that I started a thread in the Off-topic media section about books.
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/what-are-you-reading.135200/#post-1274188
> 
> I'm also kind of testing the waters a bit and seeing if anyone has any interest in group reading. Not sure how it'll go. Could be fun to try out.
> 
> < -----Also the new Avatar is me in front of Stephen King's house. I figured I'd have a bookish avatar for a bit


NEEEEEEEEERD


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Just wanted to share that I started a thread in the Off-topic media section about books.
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/what-are-you-reading.135200/#post-1274188
> 
> I'm also kind of testing the waters a bit and seeing if anyone has any interest in group reading. Not sure how it'll go. Could be fun to try out.
> 
> < -----Also the new Avatar is me in front of Stephen King's house. I figured I'd have a bookish avatar for a bit



Don't we already have such a thread?


----------



## Jacqui

spudthetortoise said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> Tonight I was hungry so tried to cook a hot crossed bun...
> View attachment 162980
> 
> 
> Anyway, how are you all?



I might be wrong, but looks like you over cooked them a bit. We're they still good?


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Off to resume cooking a massive pot of chicken/veg stew. Ahhhhh! My house smells A-mazing!



And it will be all gone by the time I get there....


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Don't we already have such a thread?


huh...no idea. If we do, go ahead and adjust as you see fit.


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> NEEEEEEEEERD


I know you are, but what am I?

I know you are, but what am I?

I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## Prairie Mom

spudthetortoise said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> Tonight I was hungry so tried to cook a hot crossed bun...
> View attachment 162980
> 
> 
> Anyway, how are you all?


Good job!!!


----------



## dmmj

I was told the woman I wanted to kiss you from head to toe. She said go right ahead so I kissed her head kissed your feet and left. She wasn't very happy


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Was he living outside?


No, he lived in their garage in a cage....


----------



## dmmj

maggie3fan said:


> No, he lived in their garage in a cage....


tortoise keeper of the year recipient correct


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> I know you are, but what am I?
> 
> I know you are, but what am I?
> 
> I know you are, but what am I?




http://youareahugenerd.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> I know you are, but what am I?
> 
> I know you are, but what am I?
> 
> I know you are, but what am I?



I know what you are... you are repeating yourself, that's what you are.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all!


----------



## spud's_mum

Jacqui said:


> I might be wrong, but looks like you over cooked them a bit. We're they still good?


Yeah, that was the point haha.
I'm useless 

I had a second try and the same thing happened so I just ate it... It was like eating charcoal


----------



## sibi

Prairie Mom said:


> I know you are, but what am I?
> 
> I know you are, but what am I?
> 
> I know you are, but what am I?



Gertrude Stein?..."a rose is a rose is a rose"


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, that was the point haha.
> I'm useless
> 
> I had a second try and the same thing happened so I just ate it... It was like eating charcoal


Charcole is good for you !


----------



## sibi

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Charcole is good for you !



Actually, it isn't. Charcoal (a different kind)is only good to pour into your stomach if you've swallowed something bad. Nonetheless, I used to love eating charcoal burnt lamb chops from the grill. I made my kids eat it too. They hated it! LOL


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning !


----------



## dmmj

I passed by a psychic readers place the other day it said by appointment only. should not a psychic know if you're coming?


----------



## mike taylor

You would think they would .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Morning all....I talked to Y yesterday and she sounds better. BUT, she's still pretty sick. You 'might' hear from her today, I know she misses you and all the exciting things that are happening on TFO....hahahahahaha


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm almost back amongst the living. Terribly tired, and can't sit here at the computer for any length of time. Even though I've been out of commission, the tortoises keep coming. Since the 1st I've gotten in a hatchling sulcata, a two year old sulcata, a 4 year old sulcata and today I'm getting another 3 year old sulcata. I also received such a cutey pie leopard tortoise from one of our members down south. Two years old and just as cute as a button. I'm thinking of keeping this one and adding her to my breeding colony eventually. I know....I know...pictures or it didn't happen. But I'm not up to pictures just yet. It was all I could to to get habitats set up.

Take care, and see you all soon!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I'm almost back amongst the living. Terribly tired, and can't sit here at the computer for any length of time. Even though I've been out of commission, the tortoises keep coming. Since the 1st I've gotten in a hatchling sulcata, a two year old sulcata, a 4 year old sulcata and today I'm getting another 3 year old sulcata. I also received such a cutey pie leopard tortoise from one of our members down south. Two years old and just as cute as a button. I'm thinking of keeping this one and adding her to my breeding colony eventually. I know....I know...pictures or it didn't happen. But I'm not up to pictures just yet. It was all I could to to get habitats set up.
> 
> Take care, and see you all soon!




Hugs to you and take it easy!


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> http://youareahugenerd.ytmnd.com/


Ba ha ha ha! I feel the need to send that to everyone in my family


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I'm almost back amongst the living. Terribly tired, and can't sit here at the computer for any length of time. Even though I've been out of commission, the tortoises keep coming. Since the 1st I've gotten in a hatchling sulcata, a two year old sulcata, a 4 year old sulcata and today I'm getting another 3 year old sulcata. I also received such a cutey pie leopard tortoise from one of our members down south. Two years old and just as cute as a button. I'm thinking of keeping this one and adding her to my breeding colony eventually. I know....I know...pictures or it didn't happen. But I'm not up to pictures just yet. It was all I could to to get habitats set up.
> 
> Take care, and see you all soon!


So nice of you to post when you're not feeling well!!! Thanks for giving us an update. I can't believe all the tortoises coming your way Take care!!!! HUGS!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I'm almost back amongst the living. Terribly tired, and can't sit here at the computer for any length of time. Even though I've been out of commission, the tortoises keep coming. Since the 1st I've gotten in a hatchling sulcata, a two year old sulcata, a 4 year old sulcata and today I'm getting another 3 year old sulcata. I also received such a cutey pie leopard tortoise from one of our members down south. Two years old and just as cute as a button. I'm thinking of keeping this one and adding her to my breeding colony eventually. I know....I know...pictures or it didn't happen. But I'm not up to pictures just yet. It was all I could to to get habitats set up.
> 
> Take care, and see you all soon!


Good to see you here Yvonne. Good to see you.


----------



## smarch

I've been so tired lately I haven't had much time to check in. Nanks been well, and me... Well not as much. Car trouble has knocked me down, my car leaks coolant and smokes and we have NO idea why, it's going to the shop next week for a fix I probably can't afford. And the guy I had a crush for found out I did, and expressed no interest at all, and I fell into a pit of hopelessness because I guess I got hope that he'd like me. Those 2 things hitting me at once took me out cold, and there's a handful of other things too. My manager at work shared many hugs with me during that week, made it clear it would be ok, and for the first time ever I actually listened to someone who is older and has more life experience than me. Well, now I'm completely motivated toward the gym again (not that I wasn't before, but now I have specific goals and a specific plan) turns out I want to body build. So I've been pretty much killing my muscles lately. 
Here's a picture of the little nugget eating a late note snack last night.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I'm almost back amongst the living. Terribly tired, and can't sit here at the computer for any length of time. Even though I've been out of commission, the tortoises keep coming. Since the 1st I've gotten in a hatchling sulcata, a two year old sulcata, a 4 year old sulcata and today I'm getting another 3 year old sulcata. I also received such a cutey pie leopard tortoise from one of our members down south. Two years old and just as cute as a button. I'm thinking of keeping this one and adding her to my breeding colony eventually. I know....I know...pictures or it didn't happen. But I'm not up to pictures just yet. It was all I could to to get habitats set up.
> 
> Take care, and see you all soon!


Take care Yvonne, and although not easy when you have a bunch a torts of relying on you - try to take it easy.


----------



## dmmj

from the desk of Hollywood is all out of ideas and maybe they should stop , they're rebooting the mummy. Whatever!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I'm almost back amongst the living. Terribly tired, and can't sit here at the computer for any length of time. Even though I've been out of commission, the tortoises keep coming. Since the 1st I've gotten in a hatchling sulcata, a two year old sulcata, a 4 year old sulcata and today I'm getting another 3 year old sulcata. I also received such a cutey pie leopard tortoise from one of our members down south. Two years old and just as cute as a button. I'm thinking of keeping this one and adding her to my breeding colony eventually. I know....I know...pictures or it didn't happen. But I'm not up to pictures just yet. It was all I could to to get habitats set up.
> 
> Take care, and see you all soon!


So glad you're on the mend!!!


----------



## dmmj

I'm taking my rocket ship to the moon again to party with the buxom moon maidens


----------



## mike taylor

Have fun don't do anything I wouldn't do .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> Have fun don't do anything I wouldn't do .


Boy that's a l-o-n-g list !


----------



## mike taylor

You you ain't kidding ! Haha


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning ! It's Friday !


----------



## JAYGEE

dmmj said:


> I just saw a movie trailer for either the worst movie or the best movie of all time. it is called Pride and Prejudice and Zombies, I can't wait.


I will watch it once it goes on On Demand.


----------



## JAYGEE

Good Morning Mike! Happy Friday! 

I only had a 3 day work week, but with going to school after work sucks and made the week feel long ad hell.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Morning all....I talked to Y yesterday and she sounds better. BUT, she's still pretty sick. You 'might' hear from her today, I know she misses you and all the exciting things that are happening on TFO....hahahahahaha



I guess I missed the exciting things...


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Boy that's a l-o-n-g list !



Pretty much my thought too.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Happy Friday Mike.


----------



## Jacqui

The dogs had such fun running around in the snow this morning. There was about 5 or so inches of snow out there.


----------



## Jacqui

Glad to see your back and feeling a little better Ms Yvonne.


----------



## Jacqui

Steven, when do you leave again?


----------



## Jacqui

@Moozillion, how is retirement going?


----------



## Jacqui

@Maggie, when do you go to visit Yvonne?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I guess I missed the exciting things...



That's because you've gone back amongst the land of the working girl. You'd be surprised how exciting it gets around here behind your back!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> The dogs had such fun running around in the snow this morning. There was about 5 or so inches of snow out there.



Br-r-r-r-r! No thank you! With all the rain we're getting, it keeps the temperatures up nicely. 50-60 during the days and high 40's at night.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Glad to see your back and feeling a little better Ms Yvonne.



Thank you! I'm actually right fine. Only trouble now is I'm so very tired and weak. But tomorrow I'll start by walking a lap or two around the pasture and try to build the stamina back up.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Steven, when do you leave again?



I had a PM from him a couple days or so ago. He's back in China.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> @Maggie, when do you go to visit Yvonne?



She'll be travelling next Wednesday.


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! ***Yvonne brushes a light sheen of sweat...er...dew off her forehead*** That's about all I have strength for this a.m. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! ***Yvonne brushes a light sheen of sweat...er...dew off her forehead*** That's about all I have strength for this a.m. See you all tomorrow.


Yvonne!!!! So good to see you back!!!! Missed you!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Entertainment for those with the time


Found


----------



## Momof4

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Entertainment for those with the time
> View attachment 163131
> 
> Found



I see it!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> That's because you've gone back amongst the land of the working girl. You'd be surprised how exciting it gets around here behind your back!!!!!



It is always behind my back.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Br-r-r-r-r! No thank you! With all the rain we're getting, it keeps the temperatures up nicely. 50-60 during the days and high 40's at night.



Summer!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! ***Yvonne brushes a light sheen of sweat...er...dew off her forehead*** That's about all I have strength for this a.m. See you all tomorrow.



I wore her out without really trying.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> I see it!


Now, each time you look at it your eyes will be drawn to it. Kinda fun, kinda creepy.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> It is always behind my back.


Hmmmmm


----------



## dmmj

Heard a very interesting factoid the other day. if you had invested $50,000 into Smith and Wesson the day that Obama took office as of right now that investment would be worth $600,000


----------



## Jacqui

I would have liked to have $50,000 to start with.


----------



## mike taylor

That's not surprising ! I hate that douchebag. Glad to see you're filling better Yvonne . The queen has returned . Happy Friday to you miss Jacqui .


----------



## Yvonne G

I went out this a.m. to run errands, feeling almost top-o-the world. Made it through about half of them and had to return home to lay down. I'll have to do my grocery shopping tomorrow. No more energy for going out today! But the cats and tortoises are in luck. I got Mazuri at the feed store, greens at smart and final and canned cat food at Petsmart!!! I gave all the little tortoise rescues in my kitchen a little handful of Mazuri and they all ate it! 





to all you well-wishers. I'm sure my recovery time was shortened because of all your kind thoughts!​


----------



## Yvonne G

Forgot to mention - while at the post office I picked up a package from my friend David in SoCal! Seems he had a T-Shirt that I coveted and he was kind enough to send it to me! Thanks, kind sir. I'll think of you every time I wear it.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Forgot to mention - while at the post office I picked up a package from my friend David in SoCal! Seems he had a T-Shirt that I coveted and he was kind enough to send it to me! Thanks, kind sir. I'll think of you every time I wear it.



Sweet! Nothing like giving the shirt off your back.


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> @Moozillion, how is retirement going?


Hi, Jacqui! 
Thank you for asking!
It's been a mixed bag, really. It's a huge RELIEF to not have to go in, but it's really weird having no structure. If you start with college, my life was intensely focused and structured for 42 years!!!! And I was a bit of a workaholic, not really having a lot of outside interests. Now suddenly there is nothing I MUST do, and I'm not NEEDED for anything. It's like the bottom has fallen out: nothing, nada, zero, zip for sustained focus or activity, which is weirrrrrd. 
I've been reading a book about making the most of your retirement, and the guy describes 3 phases: The first is relief, the second is discomfort and even anxiety about "what have I done? Now what?" and the third is busy and happy! Pretty sure I'm in phase 2!  But I am still new at this- not quite 3 months into it, so it'll get better, I'm sure! 

How you doing?


----------



## gamera154

Yvonne G said:


> I gave all the little tortoise rescues in my kitchen a little handful of Mazuri and they all ate it!
> 
> ​




and now thats all there going to wana eat


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I wanted to show this off, so I figured this would be the best thread to do it. Bob (my dead Sulcata, for you that don't know) has a woman who just loves him. She even came out from Denver just to meet him, anyhow she had these made and sent to me, and I just thought you all would like to see them too. That's Big Bubba on the bottom pix, he's dead too....






I wish you could see the collage better, she saved all the pictures of Bob I sent her in emails.In the very upper left hand corner, you can hardly tell, but that big black thing is Big Bubba and that small brown spot is Bob gonna try for some cat food.


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> I wanted to show this off, so I figured this would be the best thread to do it. Bob (my dead Sulcata, for you that don't know) has a woman who just loves him. She even came out from Denver just to meet him, anyhow she had these made and sent to me, and I just thought you all would like to see them too. That's Big Bubba on the bottom pix, he's dead too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you could see the collage better, she saved all the pictures of Bob I sent her in emails.In the very upper left hand corner, you can hardly tell, but that big black thing is Big Bubba and that small brown spot is Bob gonna try for some cat food.


What a lovely, thoughtful thing to do. It is beautiful!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Thank you, it really touched me. And best of all, made me smile at some of the memories it brought up. Bob was pretty special, not too many like him. 
BTW, I DO have live animals too....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Personally, I'm worried here…


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Personally, I'm worried here…
> View attachment 163246



Worries in several ways, huh?


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Personally, I'm worried here…
> View attachment 163246


did they mention if it was a giant one or a swarm of?


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Personally, I'm worried here…
> View attachment 163246



This is so hilarious! This is what you get when budgets get cut; or, can it just be so cold that the B froze?


----------



## dmmj

monkey head transplant oh yeah sign me up


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening folks!


----------



## sibi

Good evening to you too. Did you see my thread on "Florida's Version of White Snow?"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm still worried about "double Z" lizards…


----------



## gamera154

moo im a cow


----------



## dmmj

gamera154 said:


> moo im a cow


good to know


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Good evening to you too. Did you see my thread on "Florida's Version of White Snow?"



Not yet


----------



## Jacqui

gamera154 said:


> moo im a cow



A computer literate cow?


----------



## Jacqui

gamera154 said:


> moo im a cow



Are you going to milk that for all it's worth? Glad you won't steer us in the wrong direction.


----------



## gamera154

oink im a pig


----------



## dmmj

gamera154 said:


> oink im a pig


I'm starting to have my doubts


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Deep exhale. 
I am a very hungry Komodo Monitor with heavily serrated, venom dripping teeth just kicking back waiting for a cow or pig to be distracted long enough for me to get a good bit on it. Certainly in the mood for a good walk-about, I'll just follow along for 3-4 days until said critter falls over, then me and my mates will settle in for some good old fashioned grubin'. Just saying…


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> A computer literate cow?


Pull the udder one!


----------



## Lyn W

gamera154 said:


> oink im a pig


 I like your style.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm still worried about "double Z" lizards…



They are longer than usual.
Make sure you use your hazzard warning lights if you find any.


----------



## Jacqui

gamera154 said:


> oink im a pig



Hamming it up tonight? Are you boared or something?


----------



## Jacqui

Lyn W said:


> Pull the udder one!



But wouldn't that be cheesey?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning all!



Mornin, miz Jacqui, and everyone one else who braved getting out of bed early this fine Sunday morning!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Morning sis...


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!!


----------



## sibi

Good morning Yvonne! I'm so glad you're doing better. You're the brave one getting up this morning and getting on chat. Best well wishes to to.
Oh, and good morning everyone. We had 29 degrees overnight here in sunny Florida.


----------



## jaizei

sibi said:


> Good evening to you too. Did you see my thread on "Florida's Version of White Snow?"



You had me excited for a moment, I thought you said 'Floridas version of snow white', but then I realized that prob wouldn't be appropriate.


----------



## jaizei

3 weeks in, I'm already tired of 2016.


----------



## jaizei

Too early to just scrap the year and get a fresh start in 2017?


----------



## sibi

jaizei said:


> You had me excited for a moment, I thought you said 'Floridas version of snow white', but then I realized that prob wouldn't be appropriate.



Yeah, I mean, we've got to be politically correct...not like someone I know. 

Watch out for Trump ed up charges, I mean.


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 163288
> Deep exhale.
> I am a very hungry Komodo Monitor with heavily serrated, venom dripping teeth just kicking back waiting for a cow or pig to be distracted long enough for me to get a good bit on it. Certainly in the mood for a good walk-about, I'll just follow along for 3-4 days until said critter falls over, then me and my mates will settle in for some good old fashioned grubin'. Just saying…


as much as I love bacon I don't think I'd wait 3 or 4 days for a BLT


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Too early to just scrap the year and get a fresh start in 2017?


give it a week


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Championship games are starting. See y'all later…


----------



## dmmj

game for what?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> game for what?


Here in the States where we play real football, these are the final 2 games to determine which 2 teams will be squaring off against each other in the 50th Super Bowl game taking place February 7th.


----------



## dmmj

yes well even though I live in the States I'm not a big sports guy


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> You had me excited for a moment, I thought you said 'Floridas version of snow white', but then I realized that prob wouldn't be appropriate.


My sister has a new phone and was testing out Cortana by asking
'Mirror mirror on the wall
who is the fairest of them all?'
and Yup
the answer was still 'Snow White'!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Mornin, miz Jacqui, and everyone one else who braved getting out of bed early this fine Sunday morning!



Lol I just haven't been to bed yet.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> 3 weeks in, I'm already tired of 2016.



Why?


----------



## dmmj

scientist say married men live longer. Perhaps it just feels longer?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hey Newt. Loving snow and all that yet?


----------



## dmmj

I was looking at a picture of myself that I took in my new shirt for my girlfriend. I realized I'm a handsome man I've never really seen it before to be honest with you. but I finally see what she sees. the preceding statement may sound supremely arrogant


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hello 
Where you been ?


----------



## mike taylor

I've been busy with one more iron in the fire . Put my motorcycle on the back burner so me and my 14 year old son can build his truck . I picked up a first gen s10 . For three hundred bucks . If you can believe that . It was a friends of my mom truck she can no longer drive . She has had it since 91 . Kept up with all maintenance on it . My son and I did some cleaning and tuning got it running even better . Going to start the paint job next weekend . So in a few weeks should be nice .Hopefully it will look something like picture two in a few weekends .


----------



## dmmj

I've been trying to find the joke thread but all I can find are all the old closed 1s.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I've been trying to find the joke thread but all I can find are all the old closed 1s.



If only someone had the power to reopen one...


Also, this one is still open. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/jokes.93001/page-40


----------



## mike taylor

Aren't you two mods ? Can't you guys open and close stuff all willy-nilly like ?


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> If only someone had the power to reopen one...
> 
> 
> Also, this one is still open. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/jokes.93001/page-40


I did not want to reopen a whole bunch of old threads, silly me.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I did not want to reopen a whole bunch of old threads, silly me.



What's the point of power if you dont abuse it?


----------



## mike taylor

Maggie tagged you on Facebook . I believe you'd like it .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Would it be unethical to purchase a 3-D printer then have it create a 3-D printer in its likeness then return the purchased one?


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Would it be unethical to purchase a 3-D printer then have it create a 3-D printer in its likeness then return the purchased one?


Only if it was that easy . I'd 3-d print a new truck everyday .


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey



Hi Kiddo! Miss you.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Aren't you two mods ? Can't you guys open and close stuff all willy-nilly like ?



Maybe not as much willy as nilly.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> What's the point of power if you dont abuse it?



*rubs chin* Hmmm let me think on that one.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!



Being a Grandma today?


----------



## Jacqui

Wonder what Noel is up to....


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Being a Grandma today?



Yes, and my back is acting up! 
We had an out of town soccer tournament up north and I tweeked it some how! 

I'm on a heated pad now. 

We go out of town again next weekend for my sons team. 
I need to get better because 3 hours in a car is not good. But my heated seats do act as a heating pad so that's helpful! 

How are you?


----------



## sibi

Good morning crew! My dog is in surgery this morning. He had a cyst growth that needs to be cut out. Also, he"s having dental work done. He's gonna be miserable this week. I'm not looking forward to this.


----------



## Momof4

sibi said:


> Good morning crew! My dog is in surgery this morning. He had a cyst growth that needs to be cut out. Also, he"s having dental work done. He's gonna be miserable this week. I'm not looking forward to this.



That's hard! Hopefully he heals quickly and back to running around!


----------



## sibi

Momof4 said:


> That's hard! Hopefully he heals quickly and back to running around!



Thanks. I hope your back gets better. I know how it feels to have back pain!


----------



## dmmj

good morning sunshine the earth said hello. Hello


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Wonder what Noel is up to....


 about 5foot6 I believe


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Yes, and my back is acting up!
> We had an out of town soccer tournament up north and I tweeked it some how!
> 
> I'm on a heated pad now.
> 
> We go out of town again next weekend for my sons team.
> I need to get better because 3 hours in a car is not good. But my heated seats do act as a heating pad so that's helpful!
> 
> How are you?



I love the heated seats for backaches. Hope your back quits hurting fast.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Good morning crew! My dog is in surgery this morning. He had a cyst growth that needs to be cut out. Also, he"s having dental work done. He's gonna be miserable this week. I'm not looking forward to this.



Poor little guy.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> about 5foot6 I believe


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I love the heated seats for backaches. Hope your back quits hurting fast.




Thank you! 
I kept imaging the seat catching on fire so I would turned it off for a few minutes every now and then! 
I had all kinds of things running through my mind if it happened! 
So silly!


----------



## sibi

Would


Momof4 said:


> Thank you!
> I kept imaging the seat catching on fire so I would turned it off for a few minutes every now and then!
> I had all kinds of things running through my mind if it happened!
> So silly!



Would make for a great lawsuit though.


----------



## dmmj

the case of the hot crossed buns?


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everybody!

I took 4 laps around the pasture this a.m. and except for really, really wet and cold feet, I feel pretty darned good.


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I took 4 laps around the pasture this a.m. and except for really, really wet and cold feet, I feel pretty darned good.



It so good to have you back almost good as new again. How are all your animals?


----------



## sibi

dmmj said:


> the case of the hot crossed buns?



Pretty much, LOL


----------



## Yvonne G

sibi said:


> It so good to have you back almost good as new again. How are all your animals?



They've been pretty neglected the past two weeks, but one good thing about tortoises - the can live a long time on neglect. I noticed this a.m. that my 5 baby desert tortoises seem a bit softer than they were a couple weeks ago. I brought in a tube-type UVB with reflector hood and set it up over their habitat. The MVB I've been using in their habitat is more than a year old.


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> They've been pretty neglected the past two weeks, but one good thing about tortoises - the can live a long time on neglect. I noticed this a.m. that my 5 baby desert tortoises seem a bit softer than they were a couple weeks ago. I brought in a tube-type UVB with reflector hood and set it up over their habitat. The MVB I've been using in their habitat is more than a year old.


Yeah, it's probably time to replace that. Those MVB are so darn expensive. I have about 8 of them over the past 4 years. Three of them I just bought for this winter. I put them all together until I needed them. How stupid can I be! Now, I can't tell which are the new ones from the old ones. I always keep the boxes and all were packed in their boxes. They all still work, only after about 6 months, I replace them. I keep the old ones for heat only. Maybe I should've labeled them


----------



## dmmj

sibi said:


> Yeah, it's probably time to replace that. Those MVB are so darn expensive. I have about 8 of them over the past 4 years. Three of them I just bought for this winter. I put them all together until I needed them. How stupid can I be! Now, I can't tell which are the new ones from the old ones. I always keep the boxes and all were packed in their boxes. They all still work, only after about 6 months, I replace them. I keep the old ones for heat only. Maybe I should've labeled them


Solar meter?


----------



## Jacqui

It is snowing again, making the roads here very slick.


----------



## dmmj

Snow............


----------



## dmmj

...........


----------



## gamera154

woof im a dog


----------



## dmmj

gamera154 said:


> woof im a dog


pictures or it did not happen


----------



## gamera154

meow im a cat


----------



## jaizei

gamera154 said:


> meow im a cat


----------



## mike taylor

Well guys I can't post these on the facebooks yet so I'll share with my Tortoise family . I just found out I'm a grandpa .Yeah you read that right a Grandpa ! My oldest just found out he has a four year old little boy named Kristian . He has only been here a day and he fits right in .He loves motorcycles . Here are some photos 




.


----------



## mike taylor

So how old does a grandson have to be before you can buy him a Harley .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Well guys I can't post these on the facebooks yet so I'll share with my Tortoise family . I just found out I'm a grandpa .Yeah you read that right a Grandpa ! My oldest just found out he has a four year old little boy named Kristian . He has only been here a day and he fits right in .He loves motorcycles . Here are some photos .




Whoa!! Welcome to the club!! 
How awesome!!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> So how old does a grandson have to be before you can buy him a Harley .



As soon as his feet hit the ground


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Well guys I can't post these on the facebooks yet so I'll share with my Tortoise family . I just found out I'm a grandpa .Yeah you read that right a Grandpa ! My oldest just found out he has a four year old little boy named Kristian . He has only been here a day and he fits right in .He loves motorcycles . Here are some photos .




So what kinda grandpa name did you give yourself? How about your hot wife?


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> So what kinda grandpa name did you give yourself? How about your hot wife?


Haven't gone that far yet . It's still sinking in . haha


----------



## sibi

dmmj said:


> Solar meter?


Too costly. I'd rather use the bulbs for heat, and just buy more bulbs...ugh...


----------



## mike taylor

Believe it or not that garage was clean . Before tornadoes hit it .


----------



## gamera154

.......................im a tortoise


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

gamera154 said:


> .......................im a tortoise


Ok no more fast food - Just greens


----------



## mike taylor

Could be a meat eating red foot .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> Could be a meat eating red foot .


Ok worms or pinks ?


----------



## dmmj

@mike taylor so was the kid a surprise for a while?


----------



## gamera154

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Ok no more fast food - Just greens


tweet im a bird


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah I guess you could say that . I was shocked that my son has known for three and a half years but wasn't sure until a few days ago . This 2016 needs to rewind it's not going as planned that's for sure .


----------



## mike taylor

Mike kicks David's mic off stage and walks away.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Yeah I guess you could say that . I was shocked that my son has known for three and a half years but wasn't sure until a few days ago . This 2016 needs to rewind it's not going as planned that's for sure .




Hey grandpa when your ready to share I would love to hear more details. How did it all go down? Did she move away or wasn't sure who the father was. Is your son thrilled or still in shock? 
I bet Kristian is a cutie potootie? 
Does he like tortoises?


----------



## dmmj

I'm pretty sure that if I'm ever kidnapped with a bag over my head the entire time I'm going to be asking "are you sure this isn't a Febreze commercial?"


----------



## mike taylor

Well this is how I found out . Three and a half years ago he was dating a girl named Shannon. Then they broke up the girl told him she maybe pregnant . He didn't believe her . The girl got with another dude . That dude was thinking the baby was his I guess . So My boy found him a new girlfriend Named Shyla . They were together for three years going to get married . I came home from work to him moving her out and was like what's going on .Shyla told me about his son and she wasn't taking care of some other girls kid . So my boy came clean with the whole shebang . I thought it was pretty selfish of Shyla to not want to be with my son anymore over a kid he didn't know was his until a few weeks ago . So now my son is trying to do the right thing and take care of his son . Last night was the first time I met Kristian and there's no denying he's my sons kid . We are waiting on a DNA test to come back to be 100% . The girl Shannon told me my son was the only boy she was with ever before the break up and she met the new guy like three months into her pregnancy. So she knows Kristian is my boys . That's all I know for sure . I don't know why Shannon waited so long to tell my son or if my son knew the whole time and was avoiding his response ability . I will probably never know the whole truth about it . But I do know the kid looks just like my son . Surprising my son seems to be OK with it . He has taken them out to dinner . Shannon and him are hanging out again . Shannon was his first love . So he want to date Shannon and see how things go . He told me I've seen how you and mom has been together and raised us and I want that for my son . That makes me proud of him . He will do the right thing .I told him not to get into a relationship just for the kid it most likely wouldn't work out . He assured me he has fillings for Shannon . But I don't know . It's crazy isn't it ?


----------



## mike taylor

Forgot Good morning TFO !


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning Grampa Mike.


----------



## Jacqui

Good good good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Well guys I can't post these on the facebooks yet so I'll share with my Tortoise family . I just found out I'm a grandpa .Yeah you read that right a Grandpa ! My oldest just found out he has a four year old little boy named Kristian . He has only been here a day and he fits right in .He loves motorcycles . Here are some photos
> 
> View attachment 163464
> View attachment 163465
> View attachment 163466
> .



Why did she wait so long to tell pop about the boy?


----------



## Yvonne G

...nevermind. I just finished reading all the posts.

Hi everyone! We had a beautiful day here yesterday. It wasn't real warm, but the sun was shining and that always makes you feel good. It's going to be another sunny day. Yesterday I was able to pick up 3 tubs of leaves and give them to the Manouria for nesting material. Hopefully today I'll get the rest of them picked up.

When I went around last night closing up the tortoises I noticed the hose had made its way into the aldabran shed. There was no moving that big tortoise, so he had to sleep with the hose wrapped around his plastron. This a.m. when I went out there, he had gotten himself unwrapped. I need some sort of hose hanger to get the hose up off the ground.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Why did she wait so long to tell pop about the boy?



She told him right away. He failed to believe her.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Why did she wait so long to tell pop about the boy?


I have no earthly idea ??? Doesn't make any sense to me . That's way I'm not attaching myself to this kid until a DNA test comes back . He is a cool little dude . Looks like my boy but so does alot of other kids . I don't understand how she could wait so long and then just out of nowhere say its his . She has a little girl from someone else also . I'm at a loss .


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> ...nevermind. I just finished reading all the posts.
> 
> Hi everyone! We had a beautiful day here yesterday. It wasn't real warm, but the sun was shining and that always makes you feel good. It's going to be another sunny day. Yesterday I was able to pick up 3 tubs of leaves and give them to the Manouria for nesting material. Hopefully today I'll get the rest of them picked up.
> 
> When I went around last night closing up the tortoises I noticed the hose had made its way into the aldabran shed. There was no moving that big tortoise, so he had to sleep with the hose wrapped around his plastron. This a.m. when I went out there, he had gotten himself unwrapped. I need some sort of hose hanger to get the hose up off the ground.


unless you are a vampire of course


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I have no earthly idea ??? Doesn't make any sense to me . That's way I'm not attaching myself to this kid until a DNA test comes back . He is a cool little dude . Looks like my boy but so does alot of other kids . I don't understand how she could wait so long and then just out of nowhere say its his . She has a little girl from someone else also . I'm at a loss .




Because she's young! How old are they? 
Being a grandparent is such a great feeling! 
Can't dwell on the past, just think about the future. Sounds like your son is going to be a great dad!! 
Does Kristian live close by?


----------



## dmmj

Abe Vigoda is dead


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I have no earthly idea ??? Doesn't make any sense to me . That's way I'm not attaching myself to this kid until a DNA test comes back . He is a cool little dude . Looks like my boy but so does alot of other kids . I don't understand how she could wait so long and then just out of nowhere say its his . She has a little girl from someone else also . I'm at a loss .



Wait, you first said she told him she was pregnant. You said he failed to believe her.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Because she's young! How old are they?
> Being a grandparent is such a great feeling!
> Can't dwell on the past, just think about the future. Sounds like your son is going to be a great dad!!
> Does Kristian live close by?


Yes about two miles away . She is 22 my boy is 20 .


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Wait, you first said she told him she was pregnant. You said he failed to believe her.


When they broke up he said she said she was with baby he didn't believe her and went on with his life . She told me he had a new girlfriend and didn't want to mess things up with her . That in my mind is stupid . I've been easy to talk to with all my boys girlfriends . So the should fill like they can talk openly with the wife and I . The kick in the butt is my wife seen Shannon at the doctors office when she was like four months along . She told my wife it was a guys named Justin's baby but know it's my son's know Justin is in prison . Sounds fishy to me but we will see .


----------



## Lyn W

gamera154 said:


> woof im a dog


You must be feeling pretty ruff.


----------



## Lyn W

gamera154 said:


> tweet im a bird


........that's a cheep shot!


----------



## mike taylor

Home at last! Woo hoo!


----------



## dmmj

I sincerely hope this is not her picking the better of two options. Prison guy doesn't sound very good to me


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I sincerely hope this is not her picking the better of two options. Prison guy doesn't sound very good to me



Always knows where's he at, doesn't have to worry about him running around. Won't be mooching off her. Will probably write her lots of letter.


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> I sincerely hope this is not her picking the better of two options. Prison guy doesn't sound very good to me


Me too David . J-zee he could be cheating not willingly . hahaha
DNA will tell the tell .


----------



## sibi

What great drama have I've been missing? Pregnancy, jail bird, unknown dad...Is this a movie, or someone 's life experience?


----------



## gamera154

sibi said:


> What great drama have I've been missing? Pregnancy, jail bird, unknown dad...Is this a movie, or someone 's life experience?


maby some day both


----------



## dmmj

MAURY MAURY MAURY MAURY MAURY MAURY MAURY MAURY MAURY MAURY MAURY MAURY MAURY MAURY MAURY MAURY


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> MAURY MAURY MAURY MAURY MAURY MAURY MAURY MAURY MAURY MAURY MAURY MAURY MAURY MAURY MAURY MAURY



DNA tests, fat babies, and animals - who needs anything else.!


----------



## dmmj

I have a low tolerance for stupidity I really do but she-sheds? seriously? Game over folks that's all she wrote. (drops mic)


----------



## mike taylor

It's a true story written by my son . Baby daddy drama . It sucks because you don't want to get attached but it's hard not to . Because if it comes to be the truth I would fill really bad for not backing my son . You would think a DNA test could be done faster than a week .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> It's a true story written by my son . Baby daddy drama . It sucks because you don't want to get attached but it's hard not to . Because if it comes to be the truth I would fill really bad for not backing my son . You would think a DNA test could be done faster than a week .


Just remember Mike 30 years ago we didn't have DNA testing be happy we now have then not unhappy how long it takes. Good luck !


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah you are right . You could never know for sure .


----------



## smarch

Guess who blew a head gasket in her car? ... $2400 and a week and I'll be back in the car, but I think I'll be off the forum for a while, life's been crapping all over me this year and I don't want to keep bringing negativity here. So I'll see you guys later on the flip side, right now I just have a whole lot of doubles to work between my jobs while trying to rise in the company at my new job.


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Guess who blew a head gasket in her car? ... $2400 and a week and I'll be back in the car, but I think I'll be off the forum for a while, life's been crapping all over me this year and I don't want to keep bringing negativity here. So I'll see you guys later on the flip side, right now I just have a whole lot of doubles to work between my jobs while trying to rise in the company at my new job.




Take it one day at time! Everything will workout in the end!! 
Don't be gone long! You have to check in every once in a while!


----------



## sibi

Hey everyone. My poor baby had a ruff time after his surgery Monday. Here he is snoozing in his favorite bed.


----------



## Momof4

sibi said:


> Hey everyone. My poor baby had a ruff time after his surgery Monday. Here he is snoozing in his favorite bed.
> View attachment 163580



Aww, it's hard because they have no idea why they feel like crap.


----------



## Momof4

Who needs girls scout cookies when you have these!!
I ate the whole pack in 24 hours!


----------



## dmmj

Thin mints & tagalogs (droooool)


----------



## juli11

Next week on Thursday our Kareval season starts!!!! Do you celebrate Kareval like we do here in Germany?


----------



## dmmj

probably not, what's it all about?


----------



## juli11

About celebrating for 5 days in the tents! Starts at 11.11 o'clock a.m. At Thursday and then everybody goes to the tents


----------



## Momof4

juli11 said:


> Next week on Thursday our Kareval season starts!!!! Do you celebrate Kareval like we do here in Germany?



It's similar to our Madi Gras, I think.
My son did a report on Germany a few yes back and I have a bad memory.


----------



## juli11

Okay I don't know madi Gras..
You mean in relating to the consume of alcohol?


----------



## dmmj

so booze beads and boobs?


----------



## juli11

dmmj said:


> so booze beads and boobs?


Yeah maybe you know what German folks fest means.. And we're allowed to drink with 16 so the most start with 14. So you have all ages, drunken for the whole day and that's Kareval form 5 days


----------



## sibi

Momof4 said:


> Who needs girls scout cookies when you have these!!
> I ate the whole pack in 24 hours!
> View attachment 163605



I would've eaten it all in 24 minutes


----------



## sibi

juli11 said:


> Next week on Thursday our Kareval season starts!!!! Do you celebrate Kareval like we do here in Germany?



Not quite, but I like the way the Germans do it! I was in Germany for 6 weeks, and I drank beer for breakfast, lunch, and dinner


----------



## juli11

sibi said:


> Not quite, but I like the way the Germans do it! I was in Germany for 6 weeks, and I drank beer for breakfast, lunch, and dinner



Yes I love the festivities! I'll post pictures  but it's quite hard.. You celebrate the whole night and have to stand up really early..


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

sibi said:


> Not quite, but I like the way the Germans do it! I was in Germany for 6 weeks, and I drank beer for breakfast, lunch, and dinner


Where else does Mc Donald's serve beer !


----------



## juli11

Yep we had some Americans in our school this summer (they came from San Diego) and they were so surprised about the beer etc.. But it's clear that if you never drink alcohol in your live you don't know how much you can tolerate.. And that was the problem of them


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Who needs girls scout cookies when you have these!!
> I ate the whole pack in 24 hours!
> View attachment 163605


O yeah ! Look what I keep in my bedside table ! Haha Candy and ammo ! Gots to be ready for anything !


----------



## mike taylor

In that one place I have one hundred pounds of 20 g shells .One box of 357 shells . One box of 708 shells .One box of 3030 shells . A crap load of 22 shells . Candy and 357 .Ear plugs .Safety glasses for shooting . Knifes and finger nail clippers . Box of 17 hmr shells.


----------



## mike taylor

I killed chat and never fired a round . Kicks David's mic .


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> O yeah ! Look what I keep in my bedside table ! Haha Candy and ammo ! Gots to be ready for anything !


apocalypse readiness level? Epic


----------



## dmmj

I once tried to kill the world's greatest lover but then I realized suicide was against the law


----------



## mike taylor

Why would you want to kill me David ? That's just outright mean.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning


----------



## dmmj

I don't want to alarm anyone but I think there's a monkey out my window. everybody be quiet


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Good morning


morning how are you?


----------



## dmmj

I really can't stand stupidity I just can't. apparently somewhere in the US Colorado I think kids are drinking Mountain Dew and racing fuel to get high? I'm sorry if you do that you deserve 2 die I can't say it any simpler than that. if you survive that stupid escapade then I think you should be sterilized you do not need to pass your genes on sorry


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> morning how are you?



I am doing okay. You?


----------



## Jacqui

It is such a beautiful morning outside!


----------



## MPRC

It is pouring so hard here it woke me up!


----------



## Jacqui

We have glorious sunshine.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> O yeah ! Look what I keep in my bedside table ! Haha Candy and ammo ! Gots to be ready for anything !



That candy would last 5 minutes!!


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I really can't stand stupidity I just can't. apparently somewhere in the US Colorado I think kids are drinking Mountain Dew and racing fuel to get high? I'm sorry if you do that you deserve 2 die I can't say it any simpler than that. if you survive that stupid escapade then I think you should be sterilized you do not need to pass your genes on sorry


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> That candy would last 5 minutes!!


One a day is fine . To much of a good thing makes you have high dental bills . Haha


----------



## mike taylor

This is too funny not to share .


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## mike taylor

Noonish to you !


----------



## dmmj

for all of those who are fans of the DeLorean from Back to the Future good news they're going back into production


----------



## mike taylor

They are being built right down the road from my house David . In Humble Tx . 59 and beltway 8 They build them one at a time . I don't know if they are planning a mass production of them but I do know they are making the electric ones.
Where did you hear this ? I love them cars just wish they would get rid of them nasty bumpers.


----------



## mike taylor

@dmmj !


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> They are being built right down the road from my house David . In Humble Tx . 59 and beltway 8 They build them one at a time . I don't know if they are planning a mass production of them but I do know they are making the electric ones.
> Where did you hear this ? I love them cars just wish they would get rid of them nasty bumpers.


I just heard on the news today this morning production will start in 2017 cars start at $100,000 so save your pennies


----------



## dmmj

a permit even making reproduction so to speak for years now at $25,000 a pop someone apparently bought the name, factory, parts everything


----------



## sibi

dmmj said:


> a permit even making reproduction so to speak for years now at $25,000 a pop someone apparently bought the name, factory, parts everything



Just saw a commercial on it from CNN. $100,000 on 30 year old spare parts? No thanks! They can keep their junk piles. Love the car, but not the price.


----------



## jaizei

I thought no y'all mean $100,329.98. Gotta get some accessories too.

http://bit.ly/1ZY4aoc


----------



## mike taylor

If I go by that way I'll take a picture of the shop that they build them in . I don't see how they think people will buy one 100,000 dollars . There's way better cars to buy for that much cash . They better fix all the wiring problems and put one hell of a motor in them .


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


> I thought no y'all mean $100,329.98. Gotta get some accessories too.
> 
> http://bit.ly/1ZY4aoc




Even I dont know how I failed this hard at English.


----------



## jaizei

@mike taylor you see this


----------



## sibi

Good morning


----------



## Jacqui

Just a quick good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Mike guess what today is.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Good morning



Morning Ms Sibi! How are things? How is the not so little Runt? The new boarder?


----------



## sibi

Gonna take my 70+ lbs Honey Boy to Vet. He had diarrhea and I want him tested for worms/parasites. Vet says she can't just give me Panacur w/o seeing him. I know there's law, but really, that's so dumb. C'MON, it's not like that is a controlled substance.

Baby Runt is so heavy now, I can barely pick her up. Mr George had gained almost 4 lbs since I got him 2 months ago. He weights almost 9 lbs now. He was about 5 lbs when I got him.


----------



## Yvonne G

I had such a nice visit with my sister these past three days. I just wish I had been feeling better so I wasn't such a grump. I openly apologize to you, Maggie. You were very generous to make such a long trip to come here and help me, and I was a real grump! Maggie was a big help. Several weeks ago I had an electrician out to bring electricity to the new greenhouse. he had to go through the wall of my doll room to pick up the existing wire, leaving a mess in that room. I never got around to putting it back and cleaning up the room. She did that for me. You know how something like that just wears on you. I was so glad to have it put back in order. Plus, she scrubbed the crystal shining bathroom, which had been accumulating dust over the years. She vacuumed my carpets and cleaned up after the messy bird. She figured how to put my Kenmore vacuum together so I could use it on the carpet instead of just on the cracks and crevices. Plus she was good company. 

Maggie brought me a 60lbs sulcata that had been living in garage and eating only hay, with no water. He now has a lush, green backyard and a nice, warm retreat. He came with the name 'Rasputin,' but that had to go. He was signed in here on my rescue log as Razzy. But she took home way more than she brought. Her car was so loaded that there wasn't even enough room to pack in her extra set of boots! But while she was here she lost her little USB thing-a-ma-bobby that allows her to use a keyboard with her notebook. Darn.

So, the PNW sister is back home, and the Central Calif sister is almost back to feeling pretty darned good. Hellow world!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Glad you two had this time.


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> I had such a nice visit with my sister these past three days. I just wish I had been feeling better so I wasn't such a grump. I openly apologize to you, Maggie. You were very generous to make such a long trip to come here and help me, and I was a real grump! Maggie was a big help. Several weeks ago I had an electrician out to bring electricity to the new greenhouse. he had to go through the wall of my doll room to pick up the existing wire, leaving a mess in that room. I never got around to putting it back and cleaning up the room. She did that for me. You know how something like that just wears on you. I was so glad to have it put back in order. Plus, she scrubbed the crystal shining bathroom, which had been accumulating dust over the years. She vacuumed my carpets and cleaned up after the messy bird. She figured how to put my Kenmore vacuum together so I could use it on the carpet instead of just on the cracks and crevices. Plus she was good company.
> 
> Maggie brought me a 60lbs sulcata that had been living in garage and eating only hay, with no water. He now has a lush, green backyard and a nice, warm retreat. He came with the name 'Rasputin,' but that had to go. He was signed in here on my rescue log as Razzy. But she took home way more than she brought. Her car was so loaded that there wasn't even enough room to pack in her extra set of boots! But while she was here she lost her little USB thing-a-ma-bobby that allows her to use a keyboard with her notebook. Darn.
> 
> So, the PNW sister is back home, and the Central Calif sister is almost back to feeling pretty darned good. Hellow world!!!



Hi Yvonne. That's what good sisters do for one another. It so nice to know that you cam rely on her when things get tough. Glad to hear you're feeling better


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Glad you two had this time.



Me too. There probably won't be another. She's 70 and not in good health, and I'm 77 and hate to talk on the phone. But I'm afraid I'm going to have to overcome that little foible and get together with her more often.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Me too. There probably won't be another. She's 70 and not in good health, and I'm 77 and hate to talk on the phone. But I'm afraid I'm going to have to overcome that little foible and get together with her more often.



Yes you will have to learn to use the phone. Funny for somebody who worked for the phone company.


----------



## mike taylor

It's Friday !


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Yes you will have to learn to use the phone. Funny for somebody who worked for the phone company.



My son is like that. He can't stand to be on the phone for long. At work, though, he needs to communicate over phone, text, and send emails. But, when he gets home, he shuts down. We go months without hearing from him. He just moved to Montana. That only means now we probably won't even visit him. But, I am still hopeful that as he gets older, much older, and if I'm still alive, he'll change.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> My son is like that. He can't stand to be on the phone for long. At work, though, he needs to communicate over phone, text, and send emails. But, when he gets home, he shuts down. We go months without hearing from him. He just moved to Montana. That only means now we probably won't even visit him. But, I am still hopeful that as he gets older, much older, and if I'm still alive, he'll change.



I dislike talking on the phone. I think alot is because I am so hard of hearing, so I have problems with some folks.


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 163792



lol Mike is going to like that one!


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi sounds like those tortoises are really growing.


----------



## mike taylor

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 163792


Love it !


----------



## mike taylor

Took some pictures David .


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I had such a nice visit with my sister these past three days. I just wish I had been feeling better so I wasn't such a grump. I openly apologize to you, Maggie. You were very generous to make such a long trip to come here and help me, and I was a real grump! Maggie was a big help. Several weeks ago I had an electrician out to bring electricity to the new greenhouse. he had to go through the wall of my doll room to pick up the existing wire, leaving a mess in that room. I never got around to putting it back and cleaning up the room. She did that for me. You know how something like that just wears on you. I was so glad to have it put back in order. Plus, she scrubbed the crystal shining bathroom, which had been accumulating dust over the years. She vacuumed my carpets and cleaned up after the messy bird. She figured how to put my Kenmore vacuum together so I could use it on the carpet instead of just on the cracks and crevices. Plus she was good company.
> 
> Maggie brought me a 60lbs sulcata that had been living in garage and eating only hay, with no water. He now has a lush, green backyard and a nice, warm retreat. He came with the name 'Rasputin,' but that had to go. He was signed in here on my rescue log as Razzy. But she took home way more than she brought. Her car was so loaded that there wasn't even enough room to pack in her extra set of boots! But while she was here she lost her little USB thing-a-ma-bobby that allows her to use a keyboard with her notebook. Darn.
> 
> So, the PNW sister is back home, and the Central Calif sister is almost back to feeling pretty darned good. Hellow world!!!


if I ever visit you I'm bringing a UHaul truck


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Took some pictures David .


fans of the movie will drop 100g without even blinking for a car like that


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah more bloody money than sense.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> if I ever visit you I'm bringing a UHaul truck



I'm a gonna' hold you to that!


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Yeah more bloody money than sense.


I know something about that awhile back for short time I was selling Twinkies for $25 a box on eBay.


----------



## Elohi

I've been busy building these winter enclosures. The bottom one needs a few more tweaks and it'll be done. 
My 20 lb female is in the top enclosure and my juvi's are in the bottom closed chamber enclosure. Babies and my yearling October are across the room in another closed chamber.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> So how old does a grandson have to be before you can buy him a Harley .


My baby girl was very young when she got her first "Uzi"…


And how cute? It's pink.


----------



## Yvonne G

@johnandjade :


This guy can't hold a candle to you, John:


----------



## mike taylor

Hahaha now take it down Yvonne . I already have bad eyes .


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> @johnandjade :
> 
> 
> This guy can't hold a candle to you, John:


no I'm blind


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> no I'm blind


Thank God no ponytail or Ken and John would say it's me !


----------



## jaizei

My kind of 12 pack


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's a fun public service announcement about an that unfortunately is only available for us Apple iPhone, iPad, or iPod users. It's called "ScienceDaily" and it covers current science stuff. It's lots of fun. I just got it today and my eyes are already complaining. Check it out if you have the proper device. Let me know what you think, too.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> View attachment 163833
> 
> 
> My kind of 12 pack


 when 6 tacos is just not gluttonous enough


----------



## mike taylor

You can have all of that taco smell you want . My wife cooks to good to risk pooping my pants . haha


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't wanna go outside. Please don't make me! It's cold and wet out there.

So yesterday I went out in the a.m. and was going around opening up sheds and turning on lights. When I got to the Manouria/RF shed I found it to be as cold in their shed as it was outside. Thankfully it was only about 42 or 3F degrees overnight and not down to freezing. I spent the next couple hours trying to figure out why the breaker tripped causing no electricity to either the manouria shed (on the north side of the garage) or the Aldabran shed (on the south side). Couldn't figure it out, so I re-routed the electricity on the north side to the old greenhouse via extension cord, and moved over to the north side to bring that electricity over to my bedroom through the window. I bent over to unplug that extension cord and discovered that years of the garage door opening and closing had worn away the rubber insulation on the extension cord feeding the Aldabran shed, exposing the wires. Well Houston, I found my problem.

So today I'm going to try to drill a hole through the side of the garage (metal building) and through the wall of the Aldabran shed and take the extension cord from the garage plug into the shed bypassing the garage door. I'm not quite sure what kind of tool to use. I have something that drills holes for door knobs, etc, and I have a screw-driver like tool that has a point with a cutting edge that makes a circle. But it's cold and wet out there. Please don't make me go. PLEASE!!!!


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne, you need a cute young guy with a tool belt who will work for a hot meal or a six pack.


----------



## mike taylor

If only I lived closer Yvonne I'd never have to buy beer or food again . haha


----------



## mike taylor

Why nobody talking ? Mike is bored stuck riding around with the wife doing crap for her boss .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## mike taylor

Back at you gramps .


----------



## jaizei

LaDukePhoto said:


> Yvonne, you need a cute young guy with a tool belt who will work for a hot meal or a six pack.



We've almost lured her to Texas with that logic...


----------



## dmmj

LaDukePhoto said:


> Yvonne, you need a cute young guy with a tool belt who will work for a hot meal or a six pack.


I'm on my way. wait did you say young? Cute? Nevermind


----------



## dmmj

studies say the heavier your waiter or waitress is the more likely you are to order dessert


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> studies say the heavier your waiter or waitress is the more likely you are to order dessert


And a boney girl cannt keep you warm in the winter !


----------



## Elohi

I had to redo the baby enclosure this evening because fir bark sucks at keeping humidity up. Went with cypress. Now I'm super tired and kind of wanting a second apple ale.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Elohi said:


> I had to redo the baby enclosure this evening because fir bark sucks at keeping humidity up. Went with cypress. Now I'm super tired and kind of wanting a second apple ale.


What is a young girl like you doing home with your tort on a Saturday night ! Don't Texas boy take young ladies out on Saturday nights ?


----------



## dmmj

when I was younger I was always home Saturday nights with my tortoises


----------



## dmmj

you know you're broke when your bank flags your ATM deposists as suspicious activity


----------



## Elohi

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What is a young girl like you doing home with your tort on a Saturday night ! Don't Texas boy take young ladies out on Saturday nights ?


Ha! I'm old. And my body thinks I'm even older. My evening will be watching gold rush and Sherlock, if I can stay awake. If I'm lucky my husband might rub my feet.


----------



## Elohi

Who can guess how old I am? Don't worry, if you guess it or go over, I won't be offended. LOLLLLL


----------



## dmmj

34 naybe 35


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Elohi

dmmj said:


> 34 naybe 35


warm!


----------



## Elohi

I am wanting junk food. Good thing I'm all out junk food snacks because I really don't need them.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening!


----------



## Jacqui

Well Yvonne did you get that cord issue fixed?


----------



## Jacqui

I saw Gold Rush last night while having supper with Jeff. That is the show where they are all trying to find goid right? The truck stop has a TV at each table. Best thing about that place.


----------



## Jacqui

Also last night I watched a movie with my girls. I think it was called Max. Was about a dog and his dead handler's family.


----------



## dmmj

kind of depressing


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> I saw Gold Rush last night while having supper with Jeff. That is the show where they are all trying to find goid right? The truck stop has a TV at each table. Best thing about that place.


Yep, that's the show.


----------



## MPRC

I'm home on a Saturday night, but in my defense I had no idea it was even Saturday. Yay, self employment!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Elohi said:


> Who can guess how old I am? Don't worry, if you guess it or go over, I won't be offended. LOLLLLL


Well your not my 60 years old and if you are I'm dead and don't know it !


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I am wanting junk food. I really don't need them.


I too agree you don't need them.


----------



## dmmj

no but they taste so damn good


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> no but they taste so damn good



I agree!


----------



## jaizei

I see yalls 'home on a Saturday' and raise you 'asleep by 7:30' on a Saturday.


----------



## Jacqui

I was at work.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Well Yvonne did you get that cord issue fixed?



No. I took the day off. I have a good extension cord bringing electricity to the shed, but I still have to make it a more permanent arrangement.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne is getting better. She gets her stone shattered in 2 weeks. She'll be kinda yucky (medical term)....well, hell. I was gonna give you a good report on her, and she's already posted, as usual she beat me to it. Always a day late and $5 short........


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Elohi said:


> I've been busy building these winter enclosures. The bottom one needs a few more tweaks and it'll be done.
> My 20 lb female is in the top enclosure and my juvi's are in the bottom closed chamber enclosure. Babies and my yearling October are across the room in another closed chamber.
> 
> View attachment 163819
> 
> View attachment 163820
> 
> View attachment 163821
> 
> View attachment 163822


beautiful job, much better than mine, but please water your Dracaena hahahaha


----------



## Maggie Cummings

dmmj said:


> if I ever visit you I'm bringing a UHaul truck



Yeah, what you haul away is pounds and pounds of tortoise crap. Damn a lot of tortoises really make the fertilizer!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OK group, now I am going to pull my sister's cover and tell the truth about her....here goes, 1. She's not outwardly grumpy. 2. These are not actually moving animals, they re big, big, rocks. There was a kind of an earthquake when I first sat on SO, I don't think he liked it. 3. She has a great sense of humor. 4. She's a lot nicer a person than she gives herself credit for......




View attachment 163938


----------



## Maggie Cummings

She'll also try to convince you that this is a real tortoise...the second one is Dudley, right before he tried to smash me. I was lying on my stomach in his doggie door and it pissed him off. Take a lesson, Dudley does not like people in his house. 'specially if you're laying down....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Too bad most were hibernating. But it was hot there, had to have been 65 or 70....this is what I came home to. Not snow, ice


----------



## dmmj

if I make you breakfast in bed all I need is a simple thank you not all of this how the hell did you get in my house? business


----------



## dmmj

I secondhand smoke two packs a day


----------



## juli11

dmmj said:


> I secondhand smoke two packs a day


Cigarettes?


----------



## Jacqui

Lol good afternoon all!


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## dmmj

has anyone heard of the flower shot gun shell? it lets you spread seeds with a 12 gauge, gardening just got awesome.


----------



## AZtortMom

That is pretty awesome


----------



## mike taylor

Good evening . Fixed the fence and cleaned the garage today . Now we are watching Straight out of Compton .


----------



## Yvonne G

Maggie has been on the Forum for several years and has never ever posted a picture of herself. She really doesn't like her picture taken. And here she has posted TWO pictures of herself and NO ONE, not one single person, has commented on the invisible Maggie now being visible. I'm terribly disappointed in you all.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Maggie has been on the Forum for several years and has never ever posted a picture of herself. She really doesn't like her picture taken. And here she has posted TWO pictures of herself and NO ONE, not one single person, has commented on the invisible Maggie now being visible. I'm terribly disappointed in you all.


Well, I technically know what Maggie already looks like. 
I'm friends with her on Facebook


----------



## Myroli

Yvonne G said:


> Maggie has been on the Forum for several years and has never ever posted a picture of herself. She really doesn't like her picture taken. And here she has posted TWO pictures of herself and NO ONE, not one single person, has commented on the invisible Maggie now being visible. I'm terribly disappointed in you all.


I haven't been here long enough to know she's never posted a pic of herself


----------



## dmmj

if you make a big deal about it, it won't happen again


----------



## mike taylor

She posted with you ,Steven, and Ken last year Yvonne . Plus I have her Ford hating butt on facebooks . ha-ha Sorry Maggie for outing you on the Ford hating.


----------



## mike taylor

I have over 11000 post and most of them are in chat .Is that a bad thing?


----------



## dmmj

Yes!


----------



## mike taylor

Please tell me why .


----------



## mike taylor

Good night slow forum .


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning slow forum .


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Maggie has been on the Forum for several years and has never ever posted a picture of herself. She really doesn't like her picture taken. And here she has posted TWO pictures of herself and NO ONE, not one single person, has commented on the invisible Maggie now being visible. I'm terribly disappointed in you all.



Where's her pics? I miss a lot on the forum cause I'm so busy with taking care of a couple of sick sullies, and taking care of all 4 I have. I sometimes feel neglected too when I don't get my posts responded to 

Good Morning all


----------



## sibi

maggie3fan said:


> OK group, now I am going to pull my sister's cover and tell the truth about her....here goes, 1. She's not outwardly grumpy. 2. These are not actually moving animals, they re big, big, rocks. There was a kind of an earthquake when I first sat on SO, I don't think he liked it. 3. She has a great sense of humor. 4. She's a lot nicer a person than she gives herself credit for......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 163938



I imagined you to be thin and tall, but I never thought you would've been so pretty at your age. The older I get, the uglier I look ;(
Btw, did you see my post about Beasty Boy and How Bob reminds me of him as you described him?


----------



## sibi

Mods, did y'all see those obnoxious post late last night? I reported about six of them, but, our site was being spammed by perverts!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> I have over 11000 post and most of them are in chat .Is that a bad thing?


I have over 5000 in three years does that I'm too mouthy or too quiet ! But if you say quiet I'm going to tell my wife cause she says I'm too mouthy !


----------



## smarch

Just days after getting my car back from its head gasket repair its down and out again with a hole in the exhaust and somethings VERY wrong with the brakes involving a warped rotor and violent thumping... Life is treating me like it's own personal toilet right now...


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everyone! We had two days of rain over the week-end, but this week is supposed to be sunny to partly cloudy. It will be cool, but with the sun shining, not bad weather at all!

I've been talking on the phone with an 80 year old woman who wants to give me her tortoise. At first I thought it might be a little sulcata, judging on what she's said about the tortoise, but yesterday she told me she'd be coming after 1p tomorrow and do I have a place to keep the tortoise warm? And it's a zebra tortoise. So now I'm wondering if it might be a leopard tortoise. Hopefully it's NOT a RES!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Just days after getting my car back from its head gasket repair its down and out again with a hole in the exhaust and somethings VERY wrong with the brakes involving a warped rotor and violent thumping... Life is treating me like it's own personal toilet right now...



I hate car trouble. After my husband died way back in '83 I kept his truck for quite a few years just as a fall back vehicle in case something went wrong with my vehicle. It was pretty hard for me to let that second vehicle go, but eventually I did. And, thankfully, so far I haven't had any big car trouble.

Any chance you could buy a different used car?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> if you make a big deal about it, it won't happen again



Exactly!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I have over 11000 post and most of them are in chat .Is that a bad thing?



Nopers, it is a great thing!


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Exactly!


that does not let you off the hook with your picture


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Where's her pics? I miss a lot on the forum cause I'm so busy with taking care of a couple of sick sullies, and taking care of all 4 I have. I sometimes feel neglected too when I don't get my posts responded to
> 
> Good Morning all



*hugs* we may not always respond, but we do love you.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Just days after getting my car back from its head gasket repair its down and out again with a hole in the exhaust and somethings VERY wrong with the brakes involving a warped rotor and violent thumping... Life is treating me like it's own personal toilet right now...



Sorry


----------



## sibi

smarch said:


> Just days after getting my car back from its head gasket repair its down and out again with a hole in the exhaust and somethings VERY wrong with the brakes involving a warped rotor and violent thumping... Life is treating me like it's own personal toilet right now...




Sorry to hear about your car problems. I think you may be better off getting another car at this point. How is it that you didn't have this problems before this?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everyone! We had two days of rain over the week-end, but this week is supposed to be sunny to partly cloudy. It will be cool, but with the sun shining, not bad weather at all!
> 
> I've been talking on the phone with an 80 year old woman who wants to give me her tortoise. At first I thought it might be a little sulcata, judging on what she's said about the tortoise, but yesterday she told me she'd be coming after 1p tomorrow and do I have a place to keep the tortoise warm? And it's a zebra tortoise. So now I'm wondering if it might be a leopard tortoise. Hopefully it's NOT a RES!!!!!!



A zebra, I want it! Lol


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> that does not let you off the hook with your picture



Never was on any hook.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Keeping an eye on the weather. Snow is moving in, along the strong winds. Snow estimates up to about 10 inches and gusts to 50. This is a combo of today and tomorrow. Right now it is a beautiful sunny day.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Good morning slow forum .



One thing I noticed about the week-ends and our chat...you people seem to have a life outside the forum! Hardly any posts from chatters on the week-ends.


----------



## Yvonne G

You working today, Jacqui?


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> A zebra, I want it! Lol



Jacqui, you'll have to go to CA to get it, and even if Yvonne gave it to you, I don't think you'd do it LOL


----------



## Yvonne G

sibi said:


> Mods, did y'all see those obnoxious post late last night? I reported about six of them, but, our site was being spammed by perverts!



Yeah, I wish Josh would update the spam killer part of our program. Every night there are 30 or 40 spammers joining up, and when I check, they're mostly from India. They usually don't get as far as being able to post their obnoxious message like the ones you reported, though.


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> One thing I noticed about the week-ends and our chat...you people seem to have a life outside the forum! Hardly any posts from chatters on the week-ends.



You're right and wrong. We have a life outside of the forum, but, we are not in control of our life. Tortoises control and dominate our life and weekends!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You working today, Jacqui?



Yes. In a few moments. It is a 9-5 day today.


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I wish Josh would update the spam killer part of our program. Every night there are 30 or 40 spammers joining up, and when I check, they're mostly from India. They usually don't get as far as being able to post their obnoxious message like the ones you reported, though.



Yeah, they pick a time of night when they know moderators aren't up watching. Even if Josh tracked their origin/server and blocked it, they'd just open another one.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> I hate car trouble. After my husband died way back in '83 I kept his truck for quite a few years just as a fall back vehicle in case something went wrong with my vehicle. It was pretty hard for me to let that second vehicle go, but eventually I did. And, thankfully, so far I haven't had any big car trouble.
> 
> Any chance you could buy a different used car?


I didn't even have the 2500$ to fix the head gasket, but now that the decision was made and the money was shelled out to fix it there's no looking back I'm committed to the car. I can't afford car payments and am already working just shy of 50 hour weeks, any used car I get would be a gamble too at least we know this ones history. The engine is great, they told me it'll run another 100,000 more miles, and the frame will rot out before it dies. It's just frustrating all this is happening at once.


----------



## smarch

sibi said:


> Sorry to hear about your car problems. I think you may be better off getting another car at this point. How is it that you didn't have this problems before this?


My car likes to run great for long chunks of time then throw a bunch at me. The exhaust I blame on them over treating our roads for winter, that stuff eats cars, and is the factor of any and all rust I have too. Brakes...well who knows when those were actually last changed, the front ones were done in August because they were ground to the metal but the rear ones are the trouble and I honestly don't think my dads ever replaced them in the years I've had the car (I just don't get how they went from fine to violently not ok in one 45 min trip on a highway... Where I wasn't braking...) 
And the head gasket is apparently a known Subaru issue with the boxer engines or whatever, I guess replacements happen commonly in them for some reason


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I didn't even have the 2500$ to fix the head gasket, but now that the decision was made and the money was shelled out to fix it there's no looking back I'm committed to the car. I can't afford car payments and am already working just shy of 50 hour weeks, any used car I get would be a gamble too at least we know this ones history. The engine is great, they told me it'll run another 100,000 more miles, and the frame will rot out before it dies. It's just frustrating all this is happening at once.




There's still 118 hours unaccounted for.


----------



## sibi

jaizei said:


> There's still 118 hours unaccounted for.



You see white when others see black. What a remarkable skill LOL


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> There's still 118 hours unaccounted for.


Yes I spend the majority of those trying to relax enough to get some sleep. 
In fact I work so much I dream I'm at work doing my job...


----------



## sibi

smarch said:


> My car likes to run great for long chunks of time then throw a bunch at me. The exhaust I blame on them over treating our roads for winter, that stuff eats cars, and is the factor of any and all rust I have too. Brakes...well who knows when those were actually last changed, the front ones were done in August because they were ground to the metal but the rear ones are the trouble and I honestly don't think my dads ever replaced them in the years I've had the car (I just don't get how they went from fine to violently not ok in one 45 min trip on a highway... Where I wasn't braking...)
> And the head gasket is apparently a known Subaru issue with the boxer engines or whatever, I guess replacements happen commonly in them for some reason



Wow! I didn't know that about Subaru. Also, you've invested so much in this, you'll just have to see it though. But, I agree with you, the brakes gone like that is a bit suspicious.


----------



## sibi

smarch said:


> Yes I spend the majority of those trying to relax enough to get some sleep.
> In fact I work so much I dream I'm at work doing my job...



That's bad. You need a vacation!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne there's a thread started on cfi lamps could you give some input ?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I have been driving my car since it was new in 1989. I spend more money to make it special than I spend on food for me. I have a Corvette LT1 engine now with about 4000 miles. I'm gonna drive this same car until one of us dies


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon all!


----------



## Momof4

Happy Monday!!


----------



## Jacqui

People are going crazy here with last minute sticking up, so feels as busy as preChristmas


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Happy Monday!!



Same to you!


----------



## Jacqui

Lunch over... bye


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Momof4

Getting ready to take my grand baby to PT for his first visit. 
I hope it goes well. His little body is weaker on one side and his skull is growing uneven. 
We are trying to avoid the helmet so hopefully we caught it in time.


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 164059




I have reservations about anyone who can't change a tire - seems very intuitive.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Getting ready to take my grand baby to PT for his first visit.
> I hope it goes well. His little body is weaker on one side and his skull is growing uneven.
> We are trying to avoid the helmet so hopefully we caught it in time.



Poor guy. Good luck


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I have reservations about anyone who can't change a tire - seems very intuitive.



I can't. Those machines put those nuts on too hard for me to usually loosen them.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I can't. Those machines put those nuts on too hard for me to usually loosen them.



You use a 4-way, sit on the ground and kick the top end with your foot. I've even changed a tire for some bearded jerk in a Dodge Ram, and he didn't even know where his spare was.....I actually laughed at him, I confess......


----------



## AZtortMom

maggie3fan said:


> You use a 4-way, sit on the ground and kick the top end with your foot. I've even changed a tire for some bearded jerk in a Dodge Ram, and he didn't even know where his spare was.....I actually laughed at him, I confess......


I would snicker every time I got a flat. I always had at least 2 guys stop and pull over and try to change it for me. I even had one give me his number because I was in heels


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AZtortMom said:


> I would snicker every time I got a flat. I always had at least 2 guys stop and pull over and try to change it for me. I even had one give me his number because I was in heels




Yeah, but they don't do that for old ladies in plaid shirts......hahaha


----------



## Oxalis

Jacqui said:


> This is the ever continuing thread about anything and everything. A thread to come, relax, unwind, laugh, share your pain and your joys among fellow tortoise loving friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy Valentines Day!!*​
> *Good morning!!*


Yey, first time sharing in Pretend Chat!  Currently surfing the web for a new job. Sick of sitting in a cubicle all day...


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I didn't even have the 2500$ to fix the head gasket, but now that the decision was made and the money was shelled out to fix it there's no looking back I'm committed to the car. I can't afford car payments and am already working just shy of 50 hour weeks, any used car I get would be a gamble too at least we know this ones history. The engine is great, they told me it'll run another 100,000 more miles, and the frame will rot out before it dies. It's just frustrating all this is happening at once.



The expression is "throw good money after bad".





smarch said:


> Yes I spend the majority of those trying to relax enough to get some sleep.
> In fact I work so much I dream I'm at work doing my job...



Sleep comes with exhaustion. If you're still dreaming, you're not tired enough. From what you've said, you're in a hole. Work yourself out of it. There will always be an excuse if you look for it.


----------



## jaizei

Oxalis said:


> Yey, first time sharing in Pretend Chat!  Currently surfing the web for a new job. Sick of sitting in a cubicle all day...



Are you looking for anything in particular?


----------



## Oxalis

jaizei said:


> Are you looking for anything in particular?


Nice avatar! ;D Something more interesting than copying and paste text into spreadsheets all day long.  I'm mostly just waiting to finish my degree in August to apply for more library/archival jobs!


----------



## jaizei

AZtortMom said:


> I would snicker every time I got a flat. I always had at least 2 guys stop and pull over and try to change it for me. I even had one give me his number because I was in heels



When I had long hair, I always had men stop to help me. 

By the time they realized their mistake, its too late. And then the awkwardness of either watching a guy change my tire for me, or keeping him out if the way so I could.


----------



## Oxalis

Mostly I just want to enjoy my job a bit more... Definitely am not enjoying it now. How about working with torts all day? Or gardening? XD


----------



## jaizei

Oxalis said:


> Mostly I just want to enjoy my job a bit more... Definitely am not enjoying it now. How about working with torts all day? Or gardening? XD



Enjoying your job is important.

That's probably the only rule I have; if I get to a point where I don't want to go to work or I stop caring and start phoning it in, I'm done. I'll find something else.


----------



## Oxalis

jaizei said:


> Enjoying your job is important.
> 
> That's probably the only rule I have; if I get to a point where I don't want to go to work or I stop caring and start phoning it in, I'm done. I'll find something else.


I dig that philosophy! Life is too short to be miserable at a job...

I'm also browsing for plants for the tort garden. Such tiny seeds!!


----------



## smarch

sibi said:


> Wow! I didn't know that about Subaru. Also, you've invested so much in this, you'll just have to see it though. But, I agree with you, the brakes gone like that is a bit suspicious.


Found out today a chunk of rotor rusted and fell off (hmmm how nice of my dad to "keep checking on things" ... This is after I had to have a guy I know replace the fronts because they ground to the metal... Time to learn how to check my brakes myself because those are kind of an important safety feature...) so with the chunk of rotor missing it destroyed the bake pad on that tire because I had to drive 45 minutes home on it. One should never have to experience the feeling while driving wondering if the next time you step on the brakes you'll even stop, to drive next to the brake down lane so in case you can't stop you'll have somewhere to swerve. This is the second time I've felt that in a few months!... Time to get more self educated in the world of cars.


----------



## MPRC

@sibi - I'm a night owl, I see all of the nonsensical smut that shows up here. I get a TON of it on my personal photography website too. So many penis enlargement ads! I wonder if I would grow one if I tried them? 

@smarch - I have a 2002 Forester sitting in my yard right now. It only has 100k miles and it has blown the head gaskets twice. We fixed it, replaced the radiator, thermostat, water pump, plugs, wires, oil pan, valve covers/gaskets and did the timing and 6 months later I blew the engine. If I drop a $1300 engine into it I can sell it for $7k here, as it sits I'll be lucky to get $2500 out of it and it is immaculate. 

I am a Subaru killer. I have had 3 and none of them have survived past 150k miles.


----------



## smarch

maggie3fan said:


> I have been driving my car since it was new in 1989. I spend more money to make it special than I spend on food for me. I have a Corvette LT1 engine now with about 4000 miles. I'm gonna drive this same car until one of us dies


My car isn't anything special, but it's my first and I'm attached, I have no problem putting the money into it to keep it alive (it's just a tad hard with money right right now). I wish I could keep the car for life (it was always my goal), but the unfortunate truth is it'll eventually rot out under me because the snow treatment is a killer here, and even with frequent winter washes I have trouble spots already.


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> I can't. Those machines put those nuts on too hard for me to usually loosen them.



I got a flat outside of a gym, my arm was in a sling so I walked in with a tire iron and had no problem finding some muscle.
I used to do the same thing as the only employee of a vet clinic. I weighed 110lbs at the time and I'm barely 5ft. My vet was a 65 year old woman. We had a 230lb mastiff that needed to be sedated and put on the x-ray table. Off to the weight section of the gym next door I went!


----------



## Oxalis

smarch said:


> Found out today a chunk of rotor rusted and fell off (hmmm how nice of my dad to "keep checking on things" ... This is after I had to have a guy I know replace the fronts because they ground to the metal... Time to learn how to check my brakes myself because those are kind of an important safety feature...) so with the chunk of rotor missing it destroyed the bake pad on that tire because I had to drive 45 minutes home on it. One should never have to experience the feeling while driving wondering if the next time you step on the brakes you'll even stop, to drive next to the brake down lane so in case you can't stop you'll have somewhere to swerve. This is the second time I've felt that in a few months!... Time to get more self educated in the world of cars.


Man, that's scary!!! I hope everything works out OK for you. Be careful!


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> The expression is "throw good money after bad".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep comes with exhaustion. If you're still dreaming, you're not tired enough. From what you've said, you're in a hole. Work yourself out of it. There will always be an excuse if you look for it.


I'm in a pretty deep hole, but I'll get out of it eventually, I'm trying so hard to stay positive. All I know is I'm glad at this stressful time in my life that I met my trainer, I've never been able to stick with therapy I mean I don't want to just sit there and talk about me, with my trainer I get to have my butt kicked and love every minute of that, and because we were coworkers the personal connection is even greater and there's a lot about me I've told him that would make others run away. It's like my own personal brand of therapy, and it's been one of the main things keeping me sane lately. B


----------



## Oxalis

smarch said:


> I'm in a pretty deep hole, but I'll get out of it eventually, I'm trying so hard to stay positive.


My heart goes out to you! I usually come to Tortoise Forum and look at all the adorable photos to stay positive.  If not that, maybe a nice chocolate or cup of tea. The little things can help you get through so much!


----------



## smarch

LaDukePhoto said:


> @sibi - I'm a night owl, I see all of the nonsensical smut that shows up here. I get a TON of it on my personal photography website too. So many penis enlargement ads! I wonder if I would grow one if I tried them?
> 
> @smarch - I have a 2002 Forester sitting in my yard right now. It only has 100k miles and it has blown the head gaskets twice. We fixed it, replaced the radiator, thermostat, water pump, plugs, wires, oil pan, valve covers/gaskets and did the timing and 6 months later I blew the engine. If I drop a $1300 engine into it I can sell it for $7k here, as it sits I'll be lucky to get $2500 out of it and it is immaculate.
> 
> I am a Subaru killer. I have had 3 and none of them have survived past 150k miles.


Oh my... We're a Subaru family, I have the original 04 legacy, then we have our 07 forester (going to my brother as soon as winters over, but for now it's been my transport while my cars been out of commission), then the 2011 legacy and just got a brand new 2015 Impreza last year, plus we'd got an 02 legacy from my uncle that we just traded in last year (to get the 2015 actually) that was just over 150k miles because things were starting to go bad. Mines at 142k so we'll see how far I can go, but now with the money put in its with me until it's completely toast, seeing as we just put $2500 into it and my dad had to really fight to get $1800 for the 2002.


----------



## smarch

Oxalis said:


> My heart goes out to you! I usually come to Tortoise Forum and look at all the adorable photos to stay positive.  If not that, maybe a nice chocolate or cup of tea. The little things can help you get through so much!


I've spent a lot of time "yelling" to my Franklin about my life, that helps. In fact honestly with everything going on in surprised I'm still fighting and going, I got him for this exact reason: to be my forever friend and fight the world with me through it all.


----------



## MPRC

There's a "Subaru Tax" here aka they sell for way over blue book value. I've had friends bring them up from Texas to flip here because of the value. 

Right now I have a Fored Ranger with 295,000 miles (we hit that milestone today) and it's treating me better than my Impreza, Loyale and Forester combined.


----------



## smarch

Oxalis said:


> Man, that's scary!!! I hope everything works out OK for you. Be careful!


My biggest fear is the brakes going out, always has been even before I had issues, so I already have in my head all the worst case scenarios and how to stop from e-brakes to downshifting to "aim for something soft" thankfully my brakes are being fixed as I type.


----------



## MPRC

Oxalis said:


> My heart goes out to you! I usually come to Tortoise Forum and look at all the adorable photos to stay positive.  If not that, maybe a nice chocolate or cup of tea. The little things can help you get through so much!



Here, I'm adorable! 



Climbing in Las Vegas:


----------



## Oxalis

Oooo that looks like fun! I do enjoy the Nevada desert! Driving out there, I saw one of the best sunrises ever!  I can't wait to go back. Maybe some stargazing with hubby in Tenopah!


----------



## Oxalis

Oh sweet -- just saw an opening at a nearby Humane Society center.


----------



## MPRC

Did somebody say "stars"?


----------



## Oxalis

LaDukePhoto said:


> Did somebody say "stars"?


I love it!


----------



## MPRC

Oxalis said:


> I love it!


I used to spend a lot of time adventuring. Not so much lately as I have been building my business the last couple of years in order to buy a house.


----------



## Oxalis

LaDukePhoto said:


> I used to spend a lot of time adventuring. Not so much lately as I have been building my business the last couple of years in order to buy a house.


Same here; we've put a good chunk of time and effort into our house and yard. I'd hate to give up my tortoise garden before I get a few years out of it!!


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 164059


I can do 2 of those things does that count?


----------



## Oxalis

Anyone else watching _X Files_ now?


----------



## smarch

Back to positive, my first race of the season was yesterday!! No mud, just snow, but it was fun! And of course I'm crazy so no surprise here.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LaDuke....thanks so much for such a familiar sky. Beautiful pix. You should come visit some day.....We'll go get a burger. I've heard we're getting an In and Out in Albany....

Every "real" Oregonian drives a freakin Subaru, glad I'm a Californian......


----------



## Oxalis

maggie3fan said:


> LaDuke....thanks so much for such a familiar sky. Beautiful pix. You should come visit some day.....We'll go get a burger. I've heard we're getting an In and Out in Albany....
> 
> Every "real" Oregonian drives a freakin Subaru, glad I'm a Californian......


I  In 'n' Out Burger!!!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Most Oregonians have no clue what a treat they are in for. I had 2 at my sis's.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 164059


I can do all three . Plus build a house ,car ,and motorcycle .
Forgot skin a buck ,fish ,grow my food ,and cook it.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OMG! You girls are not even embarrassed to say out loud on a public forum that ya'll drive a Subaru and own more than one, I shudder to think..., you also wear Birkenstock's, long skirts and a braid???? Shorts, flip flops,and a rain jacket in the rain? It's May and ya'll still have your studded tires on?....Just kidding, but all that is SO Oregon......
California car that drives better on the snow than Subaru........hahahhahahahahahahahah


----------



## mike taylor

I can't believe you'd post a Chevy Maggie . hahaha


----------



## dmmj

AZtortMom said:


> I would snicker every time I got a flat. I always had at least 2 guys stop and pull over and try to change it for me. I even had one give me his number because I was in heels


now I know the next time I need a tire change I should wear heels


----------



## mike taylor

Isn't that something your dad is supposed teach you when he teaches you how to drive ? That's car owner 101 . I think you should learn how to do it for yourself . You can buy and impact wrench that plugs into your cigarette lighter .


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> LaDuke....thanks so much for such a familiar sky. Beautiful pix. You should come visit some day.....We'll go get a burger. I've heard we're getting an In and Out in Albany....
> 
> Every "real" Oregonian drives a freakin Subaru, glad I'm a Californian......



I may get skinned alive by the Californians, but Burgerville is so much better than In-n-Out. 

Granted I got my first in-n-out after a week of camping in the desert climbing and it was a bit rich. 

Also I'm not an Oregonian, I just live here, I still claim Washington as my home. 

Either way, now I want a cheeseburger really bad! 

I'll post more pretty pics soon.


----------



## jaizei

LaDukePhoto said:


> Either way, now I want a cheeseburger really bad!
> .



Now I do too. 

Looks like Whataburger here I come.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I almost agree about Burgerville. But not quite. They are redoing a Wendy's and making it a Burgerville, about 3 miles from my house. I can feel myself gaining weight already....extra mayo, extra cheese....yum!


Does 10 yrs here make me an Oregonian? I've even gotton used to the weather, I stopped wearing thermals after a year I think.....


----------



## Yvonne G

Oxalis said:


> Yey, first time sharing in Pretend Chat!  Currently surfing the web for a new job. Sick of sitting in a cubicle all day...



Well, hey! What took you so darned long?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Now I do too.
> 
> Looks like Whataburger here I come.



I've heard good things about Whataburger. My son lives in DFW and loves them. We don't have that one here. Personally, I just LOVE McDonald's 39 cent (now a dollar 39) burger. I buy two, take them home and slather on extra mayonnaise on each side of the bun, salt and pepper and yum!


----------



## Yvonne G

Morning all! We had a bit of frost last night. It's a tad foggy this a.m. but we're expecting it to be a nice, sunny day. I've used up almost all the firewood at my front door...





...so today, for sure, I have to bring up a couple wheel barrows of wood before our next rain event. Then, because of all this talk of food so early in the a.m. I'll have to go into town and get me some lunch. Funny thing about having a kidney stone...for some unknown reason, I'm craving fast food, not giving a thought to all the germs the preparers might have coughed or sneezed on it. There's a nice little Chinese restaurant in my store's shopping center. I think when it gets to be 11a, I'll give them a call and have them prepare me a #2. Then I'll go to the store and get an avacado, a tomato, some bacon, a can of tuna and some bread, so I can make me a tuna club sandwich tomorrow for lunch. I'll pick up my #2 and rush home and pig out!!!


----------



## Momof4

It's 33 out and I'm freezing!! 
I hope I thaw out at boot camp workout! 
Happy Tuesday!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Morning all! We had a bit of frost last night. It's a tad foggy this a.m. but we're expecting it to be a nice, sunny day. I've used up almost all the firewood at my front door...
> 
> 
> View attachment 164164
> 
> 
> ...so today, for sure, I have to bring up a couple wheel barrows of wood before our next rain event. Then, because of all this talk of food so early in the a.m. I'll have to go into town and get me some lunch. Funny thing about having a kidney stone...for some unknown reason, I'm craving fast food, not giving a thought to all the germs the preparers might have coughed or sneezed on it. There's a nice little Chinese restaurant in my store's shopping center. I think when it gets to be 11a, I'll give them a call and have them prepare me a #2. Then I'll go to the store and get an avacado, a tomato, some bacon, a can of tuna and some bread, so I can make me a tuna club sandwich tomorrow for lunch. I'll pick up my #2 and rush home and pig out!!!




So what's a #2? Orange chicken? 
You just reminded me to go out and start my car because it's covered in frost.
I need to get back in to the garage! But that would require making room!

Now a burger sounds really good for breakfast even though I already had an egg and mini bagel.


----------



## Momof4

Yesterday I made an easy chicken and dumpling in the crockpot! It was pretty good. It was a cheaters version but it worked. 
Now I need something for tonight! Hmmm.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> So what's a #2? Orange chicken?
> You just reminded me to go out and start my car because it's covered in frost.
> I need to get back in to the garage! But that would require making room!
> 
> Now a burger sounds really good for breakfast even though I already had an egg and mini bagel.



the #2 is prawns, pork chow mein and pork fried rice.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> It's 33 out and I'm freezing!!
> I hope I thaw out at boot camp workout!
> Happy Tuesday!!



You need to go to a motorcycle shop and buy you some electric socks and gloves.


----------



## Yvonne G

My camera has a cord with a USB end that I plug into the computer in order to download my pictures. Then, when the battery needs charging, I take that cord and the camera and plug it into a USB/electrical plug that I leave permanently plugged into the wall outlet in my kitchen...an outlet I don't use for anything else. That USB/electrical plug stays plugged into the outlet all the time. So tell me, where is it now? I went to plug my camera into it to charge the camera and the plug is not where it is supposed to be. It's not on the floor under the plug. So I went to my favorite shopping place in the whole world, Amazon Smile, and ordered a new one. I'm going to permanently engrave my name on this new one so "guests" don't accidentally take my plug. I may even get some gorilla tape and tape it onto the socket so it can't be removed. I hope the mail comes before I need to upload any pictures from the camera. Oh, the trials and tribulations of modern life!


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> I almost agree about Burgerville. But not quite. They are redoing a Wendy's and making it a Burgerville, about 3 miles from my house...



Burgerville gets my vote mainly because they have seasonal specials like golden fried asparagus and fresh blackberry shakes.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LaDukePhoto said:


> Burgerville gets my vote mainly because they have seasonal specials like golden fried asparagus and fresh blackberry shakes.


Don't forget the sweet potato fries.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> My camera has a cord with a USB end that I plug into the computer in order to download my pictures. Then, when the battery needs charging, I take that cord and the camera and plug it into a USB/electrical plug that I leave permanently plugged into the wall outlet in my kitchen...an outlet I don't use for anything else. That USB/electrical plug stays plugged into the outlet all the time. So tell me, where is it now? I went to plug my camera into it to charge the camera and the plug is not where it is supposed to be. It's not on the floor under the plug. So I went to my favorite shopping place in the whole world, Amazon Smile, and ordered a new one. I'm going to permanently engrave my name on this new one so "guests" don't accidentally take my plug. I may even get some gorilla tape and tape it onto the socket so it can't be removed. I hope the mail comes before I need to upload any pictures from the camera. Oh, the trials and tribulations of modern life!


I did NOT take your wires, remember, I didn't even mess with my computer.....or plug in my camera....


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> My camera has a cord with a USB end that I plug into the computer in order to download my pictures. Then, when the battery needs charging, I take that cord and the camera and plug it into a USB/electrical plug that I leave permanently plugged into the wall outlet in my kitchen...an outlet I don't use for anything else. That USB/electrical plug stays plugged into the outlet all the time. So tell me, where is it now? I went to plug my camera into it to charge the camera and the plug is not where it is supposed to be. It's not on the floor under the plug. So I went to my favorite shopping place in the whole world, Amazon Smile, and ordered a new one. I'm going to permanently engrave my name on this new one so "guests" don't accidentally take my plug. I may even get some gorilla tape and tape it onto the socket so it can't be removed. I hope the mail comes before I need to upload any pictures from the camera. Oh, the trials and tribulations of modern life!




If you get an electrician to do any work, buy a USB outlet and have him install it. Prob too expensive to have someone just do that but if they're already there it shouldn't be much.


----------



## MPRC

jaizei said:


> Now I do too.
> 
> Looks like Whataburger here I come.



My roommate for a while was from San Antonio and she had her mom send her bottles of Whataburger Ketchup and Honey Mustard. I'm not a huge Ketchup eater, but I love the mustard. She also got care packages of some evil spicy sh!t from Canes(?). 

Now I have the job of sending Yumm Sauce from Cafe Yumm to her since she moved home. 

@maggie3fan - Do they have Cafe Yumm in Albany? It's hippie food, but it is freaking addicting.


----------



## MPRC

I just answered my own question. The nearest Cafe Yumm is on the OSU campus...or up in Salem.


----------



## mike taylor

@jaizei do you have any idea who was testing the uvb lamps ? I know he had a thread going on this .


----------



## dmmj

I don't know about you guys but I'm a little worried about all these people wanting diapers on tortoises and free roaming around the house. They're called accidents for a reason we don't plan on them.


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> @jaizei do you have any idea who was testing the uvb lamps ? I know he had a thread going on this .



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/uvb-coil-bulbs-and-keratitis.103186

Hardly comprehensive.


----------



## dmmj

how much of a t gluttonous pig must you beto put gold on your food?


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I did NOT take your wires, remember, I didn't even mess with my computer.....or plug in my camera....



LOL! I'm pretty sure it is now living in SoCal with William.


----------



## Yvonne G

So I took delivery of the "Tiger" tortoise this afternoon. Please meet 4 year old leopard tortoise "Kevin." The grandson bought Kevin as a hatchling 4 years ago for his then girlfriend. When they broke up Grandma took over care of the tortoise. She's been hand feeding him. She keeps him very clean. He's been living in an aquarium. And I think he's quite big for his age:


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> So I took delivery of the "Tiger" tortoise this afternoon. Please meet 4 year old leopard tortoise "Kevin." The grandson bought Kevin as a hatchling 4 years ago for his then girlfriend. When they broke up Grandma took over care of the tortoise. She's been hand feeding him. She keeps him very clean. And I think he's quite big for his age:
> 
> View attachment 164198
> View attachment 164199
> View attachment 164200


pretty


----------



## jaizei

mmm science


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

LaDukePhoto said:


> I used to spend a lot of time adventuring. Not so much lately as I have been building my business the last couple of years in order to buy a house.


Just keep posing in your PJ's with footies !


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> mmm science



ew-w-w-w!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

@mike taylor......I'd better tell the truth before my sister outs me. This is a 1946 Ford Phaeton. There was only 2 in Calif and my Dad raised us kids in one, he also had a 1935. He bought the first custom 1957 Thunderbird in Oakland Calif in 1956. He had, 1963's, 64's and 65's. His '57 won all kinds of car shows. He had a Pepto Bismal pink Mustang. He took best custom more times then not, with the '57. This is one of his '64s I think. That's called a landeau cover, makes it a 2 seater. I have asked my Calif son to send a couple of pictures of the 57.
Last but not least, I was told if I wanted to go for a ride I hadda change the spark plug and siphon some gas outa the car.....so I did. That's an AMFshovelhead


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> So I took delivery of the "Tiger" tortoise this afternoon. Please meet 4 year old leopard tortoise "Kevin." The grandson bought Kevin as a hatchling 4 years ago for his then girlfriend. When they broke up Grandma took over care of the tortoise. She's been hand feeding him. She keeps him very clean. He's been living in an aquarium. And I think he's quite big for his age:
> 
> View attachment 164198
> View attachment 164199
> View attachment 164200


Omg he is so pretty! What are your plans for him?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

BUT I AM STILL A CHEVY PERSON!!!​ Camaros rule!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

maggie3fan said:


> BUT I AM STILL A CHEVY PERSON!!!​ Camaros rule!!!


A new Chevy person where they are made in Japan and Mexcio or a old Chevy person where they and their parts are all made in the USA ?


----------



## MPRC

For your viewing pleasure!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> A new Chevy person where they are made in Japan and Mexcio or a old Chevy person where they and their parts are all made in the USA ?




Old with real Chevy parts.....


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> So I took delivery of the "Tiger" tortoise this afternoon. Please meet 4 year old leopard tortoise "Kevin." The grandson bought Kevin as a hatchling 4 years ago for his then girlfriend. When they broke up Grandma took over care of the tortoise. She's been hand feeding him. She keeps him very clean. He's been living in an aquarium. And I think he's quite big for his age:
> 
> View attachment 164198
> View attachment 164199
> View attachment 164200


so he didn't get the tortoise or the girl? What a shame


----------



## dmmj

LaDukePhoto said:


> For your viewing pleasure!


it's confirmed there is no intelligent life on this planet


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

maggie3fan said:


> BUT I AM STILL A CHEVY PERSON!!!​ Camaros rule!!!


Thank you ! 
My Grandfather worked Gen. Motors 
My Father worked for them 
And I worked for GM many years ago 
Thank you


----------



## MPRC

dmmj said:


> it's confirmed there is no intelligent life on this planet


All you have to do is turn on any news channel to confirm that....


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> @mike taylor......I'd better tell the truth before my sister outs me. This is a 1946 Ford Phaeton. There was only 2 in Calif and my Dad raised us kids in one, he also had a 1935. He bought the first custom 1957 Thunderbird in Oakland Calif in 1956. He had, 1963's, 64's and 65's. His '57 won all kinds of car shows. He had a Pepto Bismal pink Mustang. He took best custom more times then not, with the '57. This is one of his '64s I think. That's called a landeau cover, makes it a 2 seater. I have asked my Calif son to send a couple of pictures of the 57.
> Last but not least, I was told if I wanted to go for a ride I hadda change the spark plug and siphon some gas outa the car.....so I did. That's an AMFshovelhead




I hate to have to contradict my lovely sister, but the black phaeton is a '36 Ford. This is the car I grew up in. We travelled from San Francisco to Portland Oregon every summer, to Gramma's house, in that car. In those days there was no speeding because the cars didn't go all that fast. I'll bet we never got above 45 in that car. When I was in high school my dad got a '35 Ford phaeton and THAT'S the car I used to "steal" and drive along the beach (cutting school).




Elohi said:


> Omg he is so pretty! What are your plans for him?



After I've made sure he eats ok and is healthy, I'll adopt him out.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> so he didn't get the tortoise or the girl? What a shame



you're such a nut!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Gosh, 3 and 4 are close together, I know it was a 36, that's what I grew up in too, until the little Bird. I just hit the 4 by accident, give me a little credit anyway. Besides, I didn't see you going thru boxes to find that pix, like "I" did.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I hate to have to contradict my lovely sister, but the black phaeton is a '36 Ford. This is the car I grew up in. We travelled from San Francisco to Portland Oregon every summer, to Gramma's house, in that car. In those days there was no speeding because the cars didn't go all that fast. I'll bet we never got above 45 in that car. When I was in high school my dad got a '35 Ford phaeton and THAT'S the car I used to "steal" and drive along the beach (cutting school)..




Rumor has it, that my 'straight' goody goody sister started that classic car with a bobby pin. Such talent in my family...


----------



## smarch

Life's finally looking up! I just got offered a 4th 8hr shift at the gym! (I mean now I'll work Sunday's but I'm not complaining!) 
I also found out that before our old manager was promoted he told the assistant manager to make sure I move up in the company. Manager goals here I come! I'm really making a name for myself here and it's all because of me not because I'm someone's daughter like my other jobs always felt like.


----------



## dmmj

smarch said:


> Life's finally looking up! I just got offered a 4th 8hr shift at the gym! (I mean now I'll work Sunday's but I'm not complaining!)
> I also found out that before our old manager was promoted he told the assistant manager to make sure I move up in the company. Manager goals here I come! I'm really making a name for myself here and it's all because of me not because I'm someone's daughter like my other jobs always felt like.


but nepotism rocks!


----------



## dmmj

I'm a little scared I think they're going to use my fistula for my dialysis treatment for the first time tomorrow. they poke you with big needles. I need a new kidney


----------



## sibi

dmmj said:


> I'm a little scared I think they're going to use my fistula for my dialysis treatment for the first time tomorrow. they poke you with big needles. I need a new kidney



Are you for real? You need a new kidney? You're on dialysis?


----------



## dmmj

sibi said:


> Are you for real? You need a new kidney? You're on dialysis?


I joke abouy a lot of things but I don't joke about this or needing a new kidney


----------



## sibi

dmmj said:


> I joke abouy a lot of things but I don't joke about this or needing a new kidney



Omg I'm so sorry  I'm deadly afraid that I'll need one too. I'm diabetic, and my AC1 is 11%. If my sugars continue to be uncontrollable, my organs will suffer. I've already suffered a heart attack once. I fear dialysis the most.


----------



## dmmj

sibi said:


> Omg I'm so sorry  I'm deadly afraid that I'll need one too. I'm diabetic, and my AC1 is 11%. If my sugars continue to be uncontrollable, my organs will suffer. I've already suffered a heart attack once. I fear dialysis the most.


I used to be diabetic but I was able to go off medicine because I got rid of it. Before I went off my A1C was down to 4.5


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> @mike taylor......I'd better tell the truth before my sister outs me. This is a 1946 Ford Phaeton. There was only 2 in Calif and my Dad raised us kids in one, he also had a 1935. He bought the first custom 1957 Thunderbird in Oakland Calif in 1956. He had, 1963's, 64's and 65's. His '57 won all kinds of car shows. He had a Pepto Bismal pink Mustang. He took best custom more times then not, with the '57. This is one of his '64s I think. That's called a landeau cover, makes it a 2 seater. I have asked my Calif son to send a couple of pictures of the 57.
> Last but not least, I was told if I wanted to go for a ride I hadda change the spark plug and siphon some gas outa the car.....so I did. That's an AMFshovelhead


I already knew your dirty little secret .Yvonne has posted about this car before . hahaha But like most kids if pop drives a Ford they are going to be different and get a Chevy . Works out good for me because Chevy cars and trucks are cheaper to fix . I'm working on an s10 now . I had to put my triumph on the back burner . I almost have it ready to paint . Waiting on the weather to dry up a bit . Humidity and paint don't do well together . So far I have 900.00 dollars into my son's s10 . That's with buying the truck . Runs drives has ac\heat . I got my lmc truck catalog in today so I can buy the roll pans , weather strip for the windows & doors, new door panels, headliner ,carpet, and seat cover . Then I'll build a speaker box and put a nice sound system in it with a cord so my boy can play his guitar from his truck .


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> I'm a little scared I think they're going to use my fistula for my dialysis treatment for the first time tomorrow. they poke you with big needles. I need a new kidney




Good luck David! I'll be sending good vibes your way!


----------



## sibi

dmmj said:


> I used to be diabetic but I was able to go off medicine because I got rid of it. Before I went off my A1C was down to 4.5



How did you get rid of it? Lost weight? How high did your A1c ever get?

Well, I hope you don't get the big needle tomorrow


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> but nepotism rocks!


It did at the time when I needed the first job. But from there it stopped feeling gratifying. And it's like everything I did was expected because I'm "joes daughter" so I must be a great worker. I feel like people never looked at me for who I am there.


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> I'm a little scared I think they're going to use my fistula for my dialysis treatment for the first time tomorrow. they poke you with big needles. I need a new kidney


My uncle just got a new kidney about a year ago after terrifying health issues that we thought were going to take him. He never horribly complained about the dialysis before, just the fact that the drive to the ATL hospital was really wearing him down, and the fact that you just had to sit there for ages while it happened. It got to the point where he got some type of at home dialysis "kit" or something so he could do it himself if he had to travel (like when my grandmother passed away) or just to avoid contact hospital visits since he'd go so often. I remember him telling me the weirdest thing when he got off dialysis and got his new kidney was the fact that he now had to pee again, apparently on the dialysis with his bad kidneys you just don't pee. 
Good luck of your first treatment.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I already knew your dirty little secret .Yvonne has posted about this car before . hahaha But like most kids if pop drives a Ford they are going to be different and get a Chevy . Works out good for me because Chevy cars and trucks are cheaper to fix . I'm working on an s10 now . I had to put my triumph on the back burner . I almost have it ready to paint . Waiting on the weather to dry up a bit . Humidity and paint don't do well together . So far I have 900.00 dollars into my son's s10 . That's with buying the truck . Runs drives has ac\heat . I got my lmc truck catalog in today so I can buy the roll pans , weather strip for the windows & doors, new door panels, headliner ,carpet, and seat cover . Then I'll build a speaker box and put a nice sound system in it with a cord so my boy can play his guitar from his truck .




Darn! I wish you were my Dad.
I have to save for whatever, then pay a high labor rate. That keeps me from doing more, right now I want to get rid of the catalytic converter, get new headers and run straight pipes. He wants $150, just to cut off the broken converter. I used to be able to do what was then called a 'tune up' on a '66 Malibu SS with a 327. But there was room to work, you could see everything, and NO COMPUTER. But I couldn't do the header thing, I don't think. This engine is all electric computer lookin and most parts aren't recognizable as engine parts. You can't even change the spark plugs unless you put it on a rack, and the 2 next to the fire wall, are impossible to get at and in 23 years had never been changed, until they put in the new engine.Yaaaaa hooooo. 
Well, I have a very exciting day planned. I am going to vacuum all the bird seed outa my car and go buy some chew toys and a swing for the bird, who still hates me....man do I know how to have a good time, or what!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
Good vibes coming your way Dave!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> Old with real Chevy parts.....


@Grandpa Turtle 144 I have been driving this same car since 1989. I put 250K on the first engine....old enough for you?


----------



## Yvonne G

Gosh, David. I'm thinkin' about you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Another sunny (but cold) day here in Central Calif. Today I'm going to TRY to get busy on cleaning up this pit I'm living in. 

You've all heard of the crazy cat lady? Well, one look in my kitchen tells you that I must be the crazy tortoise lady:




That's actually a picture of my kitchen table. And just to the left of the kitchen? The laundry room:




Every year I strive for no indoor habitats. I've really missed my goal this winter.

Ok, now let's all get our thinking caps on and try to figure out how to get my new leopard rescue to Texas. Ordinarily I don't adopt out of my geographical area, because I like to do a yard inspection. However, Elohi has "grown up" here on the Forum, and we've all seen what good care she gives her leopard tortoises. Well, she wants my new male leopard rescue. I don't ship. So how can we get this tortoise from California to Texas? My son will be coming from DWF in March, but he's flying, so that lets him out. Can we do this?


----------



## Yvonne G

Speaking of my new male leopard rescue, he hasn't moved ever since I took him in. He's really stressed out.


----------



## sibi

smarch said:


> It did at the time when I needed the first job. But from there it stopped feeling gratifying. And it's like everything I did was expected because I'm "joes daughter" so I must be a great worker. I feel like people never looked at me for who I am there.



That's the drawback many kids of bosses/celebrities. It's like you live in their shadow. I, for one, no matter how rich and famous or position in life, treat people for who they are. Unfortunately, many have a "higher than thou" attitude. However, ones who want to be treated for who they are, usually are unique people. I that you're such a person (cause you own reptiles, LOL)


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Another sunny (but cold) day here in Central Calif. Today I'm going to TRY to get busy on cleaning up this pit I'm living in.
> 
> You've all heard of the crazy cat lady? Well, one look in my kitchen tells you that I must be the crazy tortoise lady:
> 
> View attachment 164307
> 
> 
> That's actually a picture of my kitchen table. And just to the left of the kitchen? The laundry room:
> 
> View attachment 164308
> 
> 
> Every year I strive for no indoor habitats. I've really missed my goal this winter.
> 
> Ok, now let's all get our thinking caps on and try to figure out how to get my new leopard rescue to Texas. Ordinarily I don't adopt out of my geographical area, because I like to do a yard inspection. However, Elohi has "grown up" here on the Forum, and we've all seen what good care she gives her leopard tortoises. Well, she wants my new male leopard rescue. I don't ship. So how can we get this tortoise from California to Texas? My son will be coming from DWF in March, but he's flying, so that lets him out. Can we do this?



Is it possible to have the Leo go back to TX by flight when your son leaves? It's just a thought.


----------



## dmmj

sibi said:


> That's the drawback many kids of bosses/celebrities. It's like you live in their shadow. I, for one, no matter how rich and famous or position in life, treat people for who they are. Unfortunately, many have a "higher than thou" attitude. However, ones who want to be treated for who they are, usually are unique people. I that you're such a person (cause you own reptiles, LOL)


I treat rich people differently they give you nice stuff


----------



## mike taylor

Hows the doctor treatments going David ?


----------



## gamera154

mooooooooooooooo imm a cow


----------



## spud's_mum

gamera154 said:


> mooooooooooooooo imm a cow
> View attachment 164355


Your an intruder in the adults place!  Be careful, they bite


----------



## jaizei

spudthetortoise said:


> Your an intruder in the adults place!  Be careful, they bite



Well, mostly just Jacqui...


----------



## gamera154




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Well I'm at the hospital ! Waiting for my grandson to come in to the world !
His mother has been waiting since mid night !


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Another sunny (but cold) day here in Central Calif. Today I'm going to TRY to get busy on cleaning up this pit I'm living in.
> 
> You've all heard of the crazy cat lady? Well, one look in my kitchen tells you that I must be the crazy tortoise lady:
> 
> View attachment 164307
> 
> 
> That's actually a picture of my kitchen table. And just to the left of the kitchen? The laundry room:
> 
> View attachment 164308
> 
> 
> Every year I strive for no indoor habitats. I've really missed my goal this winter.
> 
> Ok, now let's all get our thinking caps on and try to figure out how to get my new leopard rescue to Texas. Ordinarily I don't adopt out of my geographical area, because I like to do a yard inspection. However, Elohi has "grown up" here on the Forum, and we've all seen what good care she gives her leopard tortoises. Well, she wants my new male leopard rescue. I don't ship. So how can we get this tortoise from California to Texas? My son will be coming from DWF in March, but he's flying, so that lets him out. Can we do this?



I really hope this guy makes it to Texas!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Another sunny (but cold) day here in Central Calif. Today I'm going to TRY to get busy on cleaning up this pit I'm living in.
> 
> You've all heard of the crazy cat lady? Well, one look in my kitchen tells you that I must be the crazy tortoise lady:
> 
> View attachment 164307
> 
> 
> That's actually a picture of my kitchen table. And just to the left of the kitchen? The laundry room:
> 
> View attachment 164308
> 
> 
> Every year I strive for no indoor habitats. I've really missed my goal this winter.
> 
> Ok, now let's all get our thinking caps on and try to figure out how to get my new leopard rescue to Texas. Ordinarily I don't adopt out of my geographical area, because I like to do a yard inspection. However, Elohi has "grown up" here on the Forum, and we've all seen what good care she gives her leopard tortoises. Well, she wants my new male leopard rescue. I don't ship. So how can we get this tortoise from California to Texas? My son will be coming from DWF in March, but he's flying, so that lets him out. Can we do this?


Huh! I spent 3 days maybe 2 ,cleaning her house and she calls it a pit. I'm basically speechless.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Most airlines will allow an animal if the carrier fits under the seat in front. I'll call Stephanie and find out from her.


----------



## mike taylor

Man Monica is going to have a leopard army . I could think of a better person to care for him .


----------



## Moozillion

dmmj said:


> I'm a little scared I think they're going to use my fistula for my dialysis treatment for the first time tomorrow. they poke you with big needles. I need a new kidney


I have a friend who got started on dialysis a few months ago. Like anything new, it takes getting used to, but now he says it's no big deal: just another part of Life. He says some people even NAP while they're on the dialysis machine!!  Our friend is eligible for a transplant kidney, and his brother is being evaluated as a possible donor.

Wishing you a speedy and smooth adjustment to this next chapter!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Well my new grandson is here !


----------



## MPRC

Congrats grandpa! How many times over is that? 
My mom told me last month she has given up hope on getting grandbabies from me because I'm 'almost too old'. I think I told her 'no babies' from around the same time I know where they came from in until current times.


----------



## Elohi

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well my new grandson is here !


Congratulations!


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Man Monica is going to have a leopard army . I could think of a better person to care for him .


Could or couldn't? Should I be flattered or offended? Hahaha just kidding, I think I knew what you meant. 
I really am building a great herd. There is so much to love about this species.  
Look at these two, I think they will make a great pair one day. 


Summer and Freckles


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Elohi said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you he's cute !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

LaDukePhoto said:


> Congrats grandpa! How many times over is that?
> My mom told me last month she has given up hope on getting grandbabies from me because I'm 'almost too old'. I think I told her 'no babies' from around the same time I know where they came from in until current times.





Thank you people !


----------



## Elohi

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 164391
> 
> Thank you people !


Omg he is gorgeous! Another congratulations!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Elohi said:


> Omg he is gorgeous! Another congratulations!!!


Thank you I think he's cute also .


----------



## sibi

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well my new grandson is here !



Is this your first one? Congrats to you Grandpa


----------



## Momof4

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 164391
> 
> Thank you people !




He is adorable!! I love babies!!


----------



## Jacqui

Congrats on the new hatchling Grampa!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## Jacqui

Unless they reclose the interstate, I get to see Jeff in a few hours.


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Hows the doctor treatments going David ?


fine no needle yet


----------



## dmmj

the older I get the meaner I get pretty soon I'm just going to start biting people


----------



## dmmj

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 164391
> 
> Thank you people !


Ahhhh his first selfie


----------



## mike taylor

Elohi said:


> Could or couldn't? Should I be flattered or offended? Hahaha just kidding, I think I knew what you meant.
> I really am building a great herd. There is so much to love about this species.
> Look at these two, I think they will make a great pair one day.
> View attachment 164389
> 
> Summer and Freckles


Sorry stupid spell check got me again . Couldn't is the word I was looking for ma'am .


----------



## mike taylor

Congratulations ! Gramps ! I got one that cleans his butt already . Sure wish I could've seen him born . But it is what it is . On the plus side if I baby sit no diapers to change . haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It is way time for this Cowboy to be going to bed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's my grand son


He plays FOOTBALL? My grandson? Crazy, right?


----------



## Yvonne G

@Grandpa Turtle 144 :


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's my grand son
> View attachment 164408
> 
> He plays FOOTBALL? My grandson? Crazy, right?


that is one big baby


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's my grand son
> View attachment 164408
> 
> He plays FOOTBALL? My grandson? Crazy, right?


Remember when we were tall and slim . A lllllllong time ago !


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Remember when we were tall and slim . A lllllllong time ago !



I was never tall nor slim.


----------



## Jacqui

Steven must be very busy this trip.


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy is your husband still away on business, too?


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, how is your recovery coming?


----------



## Jacqui

I am having lunch with my favorite husband.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Kathy is your husband still away on business, too?



No, he's back from China. Drove to LA a couple times this week. China again in March.


----------



## Jacqui

The grandson had a cold, so his heart surgery is put off a few weeks. So instead Jeff is spending some time with me.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> No, he's back from China. Drove to LA a couple times this week. China again in March.



How far is LA from you?


----------



## Momof4

2 hours w/o traffic. He just has meetings. 
We have been so busy with our soccer tournament driving 3-4 hours one way for the last two weekends and again this weekend. 
Soccer tryouts 4 days this week and karate tournaments coming up out of town too.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> The grandson had a cold, so his heart surgery is put off a few weeks. So instead Jeff is spending some time with me.




Oh what a bummer. How long will it be pushed out for? 
Glad you have time with your man!


----------



## gamera154

Mooooooooooooooooooooooooo0Ooooooooooooooooooooo I'm a cow


----------



## Moozillion

i've decided to learn to knit!
It's supposed to be good for my arthritic fingers and mentally soothing because of the focus and repetition. I tried to learn from a book, but it's really confusing. Both my sisters-in-law are super fantastic knitters: the San Diego sister-in-law gets to go on cruises to TEACH knitting as one of the activities! She has to pay the lowest basic fare for herself but her hubby travels FREE!!! They've already been on 2 cruises- one was to Panama but I forget where the other one was...

The other sister-in-law lives the next town over from us and is coming over after work tonight to get me started on the basics!


----------



## MPRC

Any words of wisdom for a stressed out first time home buyer? We've picked the house, done the inspection and now we are awaiting the appraisal which is booked 2 weeks out. I believe we are doing a rehab loan so we can get a new roof put on it right away since the seller wont do it (it was a foreclosure so the bank owns it). 
This is all new (stressful) territory for me.


----------



## Moozillion

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well my new grandson is here !


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! 
He's quite a little chunk already!!!! And he seems very alert... looks like he doesn't like what he sees, though!


----------



## Moozillion

mike taylor said:


> Congratulations ! Gramps ! I got one that cleans his butt already . Sure wish I could've seen him born . But it is what it is . On the plus side if I baby sit no diapers to change . haha


So the genetic testing came back? There's a mini-Mike on the loose???


----------



## Moozillion

LaDukePhoto said:


> Any words of wisdom for a stressed out first time home buyer? We've picked the house, done the inspection and now we are awaiting the appraisal which is booked 2 weeks out. I believe we are doing a rehab loan so we can get a new roof put on it right away since the seller wont do it (it was a foreclosure so the bank owns it).
> This is all new (stressful) territory for me.


I wish I knew what to tell you. I have bought houses twice and felt super-stressed both times, although the first was worse, so I guess you get used to it. Since it's the BIGGEST single purchase most of us ever make, I think a certain amount of stress fits the situation!

In thinking about it, one of the thoughts that helped be was the idea that the house that is meant for me will come to me and it will come in its time. If there's too many complications or obstacles, then maybe it's meant for someone else. 
I know this probably sounds corny, but I found it helpful (and true!) 
GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## gamera154

Meow I'm a cat


----------



## MPRC

Moozillion said:


> I wish I knew what to tell you. I have bought houses twice and felt super-stressed both times, although the first was worse, so I guess you get used to it. Since it's the BIGGEST single purchase most of us ever make, I think a certain amount of stress fits the situation!



I'm anxiety prone to begin with so I tend to think if I buy a house it is going to fall down around me despite the fact that i can do almost any home improvement on my own. Weird how the mind works.


----------



## Yvonne G

gamera154 said:


> Meow I'm a cat



***Yvonne turns to Jacqui and says behind her hand, "I'll be glad when gamera154 remembers he's a tortoise. Tortoises are SO much quieter than cows and cats!"***


----------



## MPRC

Greeting from behind the wheel of my Ford Pickup. I drove across town for a consultation with a client and here I sit because no one is home. I halfway hope I get stood up because making me wait for you doesn't start things off we'll.


----------



## MPRC

Or well. Stupid phone. Really though, where are these people, I need the money so my tortoise doesn't have to sleep in a cardboard box!


----------



## Elohi

maggie3fan said:


> Most airlines will allow an animal if the carrier fits under the seat in front. I'll call Stephanie and find out from her.


@yvonne, do you think this is possible?
Could your son bring him back as carry-on? A trip to the Dallas area would be much easier logistically than California. Hmm, brainstorming options.


----------



## gamera154

im a tortoise


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> Greeting from behind the wheel of my Ford Pickup. I drove across town for a consultation with a client and here I sit because no one is home. I halfway hope I get stood up because making me wait for you doesn't start things off we'll.



No call to warn you they have been held up?


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> I am having lunch with my favorite husband.


favorite? You have more than 1?


----------



## dmmj

gamera154 said:


> im a tortoise


someone's found a new image they like


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> @yvonne, do you think this is possible?
> Could your son bring him back as carry-on? A trip to the Dallas area would be much easier logistically than California. Hmm, brainstorming options.



Noel could get them to let her bring them on a plane. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> favorite? You have more than 1?



Maybe


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Maybe


I'm not judging just curious


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Stephanie's husband is a captain for American, and he says airlines only allow dogs and cats. But my friend Misty, smuggled a Sulcata in the bottom of a duffle bag full of dirty clothes. She put him in the overhead bin and he flew from Hawaii to Denver.....I just have some of the most fun friends.
Somebody help with the gas and I'll drive the damn thing to DFW and then go to Houston and see Kelly. That would be a blast!!! Anybody wanna go???
ROAD TRIP I am always up for a road trip.​


----------



## Yvonne G

LaDukePhoto said:


> Or well. Stupid phone. Really though, where are these people, I need the money so my tortoise doesn't have to sleep in a cardboard box!



I hate that. It's happened to me a few times too. I make an appt. to do a yard inspection and get stood up. If those folks ever call me back I just tell them I have no tortoises for adoption.


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> @yvonne, do you think this is possible?
> Could your son bring him back as carry-on? A trip to the Dallas area would be much easier logistically than California. Hmm, brainstorming options.



I'll ask him his Airline, then contact them to see if he can do that.


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> I hate that. It's happened to me a few times too. I make an appt. to do a yard inspection and get stood up. If those folks ever call me back I just tell them I have no tortoises for adoption.



She showed up - traffic or something. Ditch me once and I'll forgive you, I'm just charging you a retainer up front for your next photography session. If I can get paid $50 to do nothing it's much less annoying!


----------



## gamera154

look what ifound


----------



## gamera154

this ones true


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

A little change


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Ken, how is your recovery coming?


Some days seem very good and some very not so good.


----------



## gamera154

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> A little change
> View attachment 164462


Where do you make you memes


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

gamera154 said:


> Where do you make you memes


Some I make on producer and some I get from the the people on the TFO !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

gamera154 said:


> Where do you make you memes


And  is not working someone pulled your leg !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Some days seem very good and some very not so good.





Bud makes them better or drink more is what I do !


----------



## mike taylor

Morning It's FRIDAY !


----------



## Jacqui

It is Friday and I am in a motel room with a strange man....


----------



## Yvonne G

How fun!! ...wait...Jeff is strange? When I met him I thought he was pretty nice.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> How fun!! ...wait...Jeff is strange? When I met him I thought he was pretty nice.



Hey he married me didn't he?


----------



## Elohi

LOL


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> How fun!! ...wait...Jeff is strange? When I met him I thought he was pretty nice.



Yvonne, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Yvonne, I sent you a PM.



Oh I see how it is. *goes crawls off to pout*


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone



Morning Beautiful!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Oh I see how it is. *goes crawls off to pout*




It was just a tortoise related question


----------



## Momof4

I'm not sure why I'm on here right now! I need to clean and pack for our trip this afternoon! 
I feel so unmotivated!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning Beautiful!


Morning gorgeous


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> It was just a tortoise related question


Oh ok


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> I'm not sure why I'm on here right now! I need to clean and pack for our trip this afternoon!
> I feel so unmotivated!


Ugh! I think packing is the worst part of the trip! I don't like having to plan out what I'm going to wear


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Ugh! I think packing is the worst part of the trip! I don't like having to plan out what I'm going to wear




Same here! All the washing before hand then deciding! Of course as we drive off I'm thinking what I could have left behind. Oh well, I say!

The hard part for me is our pet sitter sleeps in our bed so I clean the whole house for her.


----------



## MPRC

Cardboard boxes are taking over my 400sq foot apartment. I'm trying to pack up my (not so modest) camera collection to make space for when we really get into moving mode. That coupled with putting all of the back inventory that I can on my Etsy shop has left me buried in packing materials!


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> Cardboard boxes are taking over my 400sq foot apartment. I'm trying to pack up my (not so modest) camera collection to make space for when we really get into moving mode. That coupled with putting all of the back inventory that I can on my Etsy shop has left me buried in packing materials!




Yikes! Moving is so much work! We have moved about 7 times in 20 yrs and it never gets easier. 
I did learn to pack early and eat out a lot about a week before the move! 
Good luck!!


----------



## jaizei

I just give everything away when I move.


----------



## bouaboua

Good afternoon TFO and Happy Friday everyone.

Good to be home again.


----------



## MPRC

jaizei said:


> I just give everything away when I move.


We really don't have much to move since this place is too small for furniture. We share a beanbag in front of the TV and don't have couches, chairs *minus my one computer chair* no tables, no dressers, night stands, etc. The 1500sq ft house we are moving into is going to look super empty for a while.


----------



## mike taylor

Stayed home from work today and got two box turtles dropped off . They are captive breed so they say . If you live or willing to make a drive they could be yours . I will not ship them .


----------



## mike taylor

Forgot picture .


----------



## MPRC

Pretty boxies. 

I am apparently running "Lacey's Home for Wayward Redfoots" as I have a waiting list for when I get moved and settled. Apparently people in Oregon don't really realize how active a redfoot is. Winter is rough here!


----------



## bouaboua

Too far to drive to you Mike, they are surely nice looking box turtles.


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Good afternoon TFO and Happy Friday everyone.
> 
> Good to be home again.




Yay!!! Welcome home!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Forgot picture .




How come you're not keeping them?


----------



## sibi

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 164391
> 
> Thank you people !



Big boy! How many pounds?


----------



## sibi

LaDukePhoto said:


> Any words of wisdom for a stressed out first time home buyer? We've picked the house, done the inspection and now we are awaiting the appraisal which is booked 2 weeks out. I believe we are doing a rehab loan so we can get a new roof put on it right away since the seller wont do it (it was a foreclosure so the bank owns it).
> This is all new (stressful) territory for me.



Everyone buying their first home is nervous... nervous about mortgage payments, making ends meet after all is said and done. Don't sweat it. It'll all work out. After the first few months, you'll wonder why you worried so much about it  I'm on my 4th home since 1980!


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 164391





He is beautiful - congratulations!!


----------



## Myroli

mike taylor said:


> Stayed home from work today and got two box turtles dropped off . They are captive breed so they say . If you live or willing to make a drive they could be yours . I will not ship them .


You live in texas right? I'd maybe be able to take at least one(if no one else will and I have time to get something set up), unless they're the same sex then I could maybe do both, I'll have to talk with my mom


----------



## Myroli

I killed chat, sorry :/


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> How come you're not keeping them?


Not my cup of tea . I like them just don't want to work with them .


----------



## mike taylor

I would like them to stay together if I can .


----------



## Myroli

mike taylor said:


> I would like them to stay together if I can .


Are they the same sex? I just can't handle them breeding


----------



## MPRC

Is it summer yet?


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Forgot picture .


@sissyofone
Need any boxies?


----------



## Elohi

@diamondbp
Need any boxies?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Oh I see how it is. *goes crawls off to pout*



***Yvonne pulls Jacqui off to the side and whispers, "Don't worry...when she's not looking I'll let you know what she told me!"***


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good afternoon TFO and Happy Friday everyone.
> 
> Good to be home again.



And we're very glad you've made another safe trip over and back!


----------



## mike taylor

We can hear your secret Yvonne.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sh-h-h...don't tell.


----------



## mike taylor

This is what I've been up to getting the S10 ready for paint . Got a lot more work to do . I have to start unbolting everything off the cab .Then clean everything really good .Then get to sanding . Then more cleaning .


----------



## Jacqui

Mike, what sex are they?


----------



## mike taylor

One boy one girl


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good afternoon TFO and Happy Friday everyone.
> 
> Good to be home again.



Glad your home!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Some days seem very good and some very not so good.



Are you up to driving yet?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Oh what a bummer. How long will it be pushed out for?
> Glad you have time with your man!



6 weeks


----------



## jaizei

@Jacqui working tonight?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Are you up to driving yet?


This is where I start getting "funky" so to speak…it turns out that might not happen again for me. I'm used to living the country life. No mass-transit out here, no stores, just me and occasional guests and critters. It's a hard, complicated situation to be truthful. But to answer your question, I've been up to driving for a month or so now. I won't unless I've got my license back, but I've been up to it for a spell now.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

sibi said:


> Is this your first one? Congrats to you Grandpa


Nope it's my 5th but each new one is special in it self !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

sibi said:


> Big boy! How many pounds?


6 pounds 15 Oz almost 7 pounds !


----------



## dmmj

AZtortMom said:


> Ugh! I think packing is the worst part of the trip! I don't like having to plan out what I'm going to wear


I think unpacking is the worst


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Saturday, everyone! Us lucky folks who happen to live in the center of California are in for a beautiful week. It's supposed to be sunny and almost 70F daily for the next 10 days. Looks like I'll have to get busy and try to catch up on all the outside work I've been letting slide cuz I wasn't feeling up to snuff. I didn't even make a fire this a.m. It's a bit cool in here, but not 'shivery' cool. 

I never did get around to cutting a hole in the side of the garage so I could take the extension cord into the Aldabran shed. I'm a great procrastinator.

So what do you all have planned for this week-end?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> @Jacqui working tonight?



Friday is day hours, but I had taken it off for JJ's surgery. So instead rode with Jeff to GI since his load was suppose to be ready. It's not and may not be for a long time. Trying to find me a way home, since I work tonght.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Saturday, everyone! Us lucky folks who happen to live in the center of California are in for a beautiful week. It's supposed to be sunny and almost 70F daily for the next 10 days. Looks like I'll have to get busy and try to catch up on all the outside work I've been letting slide cuz I wasn't feeling up to snuff. I didn't even make a fire this a.m. It's a bit cool in here, but not 'shivery' cool.
> 
> I never did get around to cutting a hole in the side of the garage so I could take the extension cord into the Aldabran shed. I'm a great procrastinator.
> 
> So what do you all have planned for this week-end?


I plan to do nothing! May be watch the bowl......


----------



## dmmj

I decided to impress my girlfriend so I dragged her into the bedroom threw her onto the bed and then did the dishes and the laundry while she took a nap


----------



## dmmj

I'm trying to be less of an a******* than I was yesterday. 
f*** you 
baby steps baby steps


----------



## MPRC

Eugene Parking Garage: 




I'm picking through a lot of my old film negatives today seeing what I have in here. I have about 15 rolls of film to develop and no idea what's on them or when I shot them...or which camera I used. 

This is my $6 garage sale find that I love to death. It is literally my only camera that is not for sale right now:


----------



## dmmj

are you selling allnour cameras? Getting out of the business?


----------



## MPRC

I'm buying a house so I need the extra money. I guess I should specify that I have 300 some odd cameras because I am a collector who restores and resells cameras along with being a photographer. I will continue my photography business, but right now if someone offered the right amount of money for my professional wedding gear I would have to take it. I just paid my WA sales tax and that HURT!


----------



## MPRC

The BF even gave me permission to put his video game systems up for sale if I need to. Apparently we are finally becoming adults and focusing on buying a fridge and a range instead of playing Atari and Nintendo.


----------



## jaizei

LaDukePhoto said:


> The BF even gave me permission to put his video game systems up for sale if I need to. Apparently we are finally becoming adults and focusing on buying a fridge and a range instead of playing Atari and Nintendo.



Cooking appliances are greatly overrated.


----------



## MPRC

Yeah, too bad my mortgage lender doesn't agree. The house is "uninhabitable" without a range. We were going to just use the BBQ until we could find a range that we really liked on sale. 

Darn foreclosed homes, the previous owner took everything that wasn't nailed down including the outlet covers, vent covers and fuses. I'm surprised they didn't pull the copper wiring out of the walls.


----------



## dmmj

LaDukePhoto said:


> The BF even gave me permission to put his video game systems up for sale if I need to. Apparently we are finally becoming adults and focusing on buying a fridge and a range instead of playing Atari and Nintendo.


That's true love


----------



## MPRC

dmmj said:


> That's true love


He wants to make an full wall entertainment center with one of just about every console. We aren't big gamers and we prefer the older stuff, but he has 3 boys too and we figure they are going to get a kick out of it in a few years.


----------



## jaizei

LaDukePhoto said:


> Yeah, too bad my mortgage lender doesn't agree. The house is "uninhabitable" without a range. We were going to just use the BBQ until we could find a range that we really liked on sale.
> 
> Darn foreclosed homes, the previous owner took everything that wasn't nailed down including the outlet covers, vent covers and fuses. I'm surprised they didn't pull the copper wiring out of the walls.



...the house has fuses?


----------



## MPRC

jaizei said:


> ...the house has fuses?


It's not knob and tube, so I guess I should say they stole all the breakers out of the breaker box...and the cover to the breaker box, and the tank on the toilet and the kitchen faucet. The house is from 1948 so it probably had knob and tube at some point. Half of the wiring is new and half of it we will be replacing ourselves when we move in and wire each room for Ethernet and speakers.

Fixer uppers are kind of the price point I'm at though and we are really handy.


----------



## jaizei

LaDukePhoto said:


> He wants to make an full wall entertainment center with one of just about every console. We aren't big gamers and we prefer the older stuff, but he has 3 boys too and we figure they are going to get a kick out of it in a few years.



There's always DIY arcade machine with emulators. 

http://toddmoore.com/arcade/


----------



## MPRC

It's just not the sammmmmme. *whines* 

We've actually been having decent luck getting rid of items on Craigslist this week. We're up about $300 on junk we really don't need.


----------



## dmmj

I never liked emulators


----------



## dmmj

I just bought two boxes of Thin Mints for from Girl Scouts out in front of stater brothers. they've got a pretty good racket going a whole lockbox full of cash


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening everyone


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> Eugene Parking Garage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm picking through a lot of my old film negatives today seeing what I have in here. I have about 15 rolls of film to develop and no idea what's on them or when I shot them...or which camera I used.
> 
> This is my $6 garage sale find that I love to death. It is literally my only camera that is not for sale right now:



I have a question. I just found a roll off film from about 15 yrs ago. Do you think I can still have it developed?


----------



## MPRC

@Momof4 - More than likely it can be developed just fine. Some films fair better than others. I would take it to a legitimate photo lab. Most places will develop in black and white first and then reprocess for color because sometimes you can get black and white images after the color emulsion has gone bad. 

Online you can send film to https://thedarkroom.com/ or FRI: http://www.filmrescue.com/old-still-film-developing/ (Read this link to learn about which films fair best and the BW / Color process. I've developed found film from the 1950's with moderate success. Because I collect vintage cameras i have found a lot of forgotten film. 

Found Film 70's? - Developed in 2014




Camera from 1930's - Date unknown - Developed 2014 




Found in a 1958 Camera (very damaged):




I'm willing to bet there is hope for your roll


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all!


----------



## Elohi

Just made it home thanks to the help of my wonderful neighbor friend. We were on our way to look at my friends house piggies and my van broke down. My van is a 2012 Honda Odyssey. We bought it new and around 30,000 miles had the engine repaired for a "freak" issue. A valve spring broke. It appears it's happened again. Same symptoms as last time, forcing us to pull off the road and call a tow truck. It's got 63,000 miles on it and here we are again. I'm NOT HAPPY. Thankfully we bought an extended warranty when we bought it so it's covered until 80,000 miles but I am not going to settle for another damn repair that will only get us 30,000 more miles. I didn't want them opening a virgin factory engine in the first place. I wanted a new engine. They refused, telling me they were qualified to make the repair at the dealer and would guarantee their work with a warranty. Ok so now what?! I either get new engine or they are going to have to cover any and all engine repairs until either my loan is paid off or I trade it in. I'm NOT getting screwed. This "freak" broken valve spring can't happen to the same engine TWICE, right? The odds of that are far too small right? Ppppffftttt. We don't have a diagnosis of the problem yet but I'd bet my last $5 that I have yet another broken valve spring. Believe it or not they claimed it didn't bend a push rod last time. That the second keeper kept it from falling down and touching the piston. I was so pissed last time. I just knew they were lying to me and that is have engine problems later and hereeeeeee we are. Unimpressed. 
Ok rant over LOL. We all made it home thanks to awesome friends.


----------



## Elohi

I remember now it did bend the valve, which they replaced but they claimed it didn't drop the valve into the cylinder and touch the piston. I still have the hardest time believing that. I made them SHOW me my broken keeper, spring, and bent valve in the shop. They did not like having a woman in there. I will be ALLLLLLLLL up in the shop this time. Sorry boys, it's my car and we've been paying a fortune for it so..... Scoot over and make room...


----------



## sibi

Evening all. Sorry, to hear about the van breaking down. Nothing could make you madder than having a breaking down on a hywy with the same issues that you thought was repaired, ugh!!


----------



## gamera154

moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo im a cow


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## dmmj

good morning and in case I don't see you good afternoon and good night


----------



## dmmj

Sock it to me


----------



## dmmj

hey you yes I'm talking to you get out of my mind. You won't like it in there.


----------



## dmmj

its gotta be jelly cause jam don't shake like that


----------



## gamera154

warning ramdom words coming 




i warned you 

bfjebgkebwhgbfj;bgvbd hgvjdsbfhjbdgkbdbghbdhv dsbchviegbwvh frbgyi ifreu hbvui hnfukdibv ibgh vfekib ˙bvujdebvuif gbfhre bvudfikubfu i;huvo ;dhn udo ;hn uofrhnuvfd;hnguvrehgjorhbfuoswhnufuow'qoipqiehnguqbvueiq bnjkewbfiqwfwjipqe;ufpnhuvgrwbyvptgbpvyeuwbvyi pyh7rtphg74uh3bgvy853 njewgb rygbyirg84 h7348r b47yoghf 4ryg4byvgr3bh748e03thfciqqpowejnfcuivwycbgsaujk,asubzmzbcwkqgfuwhbufu3bewuvwfy7384gty4i2bfy94egf837nbg y784 47bc y784n3hcb


----------



## Jacqui

gamera154 said:


> warning ramdom words coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i warned you
> 
> bfjebgkebwhgbfj;bgvbd hgvjdsbfhjbdgkbdbghbdhv dsbchviegbwvh frbgyi ifreu hbvui hnfukdibv ibgh vfekib ˙bvujdebvuif gbfhre bvudfikubfu i;huvo ;dhn udo ;hn uofrhnuvfd;hnguvrehgjorhbfuoswhnufuow'qoipqiehnguqbvueiq bnjkewbfiqwfwjipqe;ufpnhuvgrwbyvptgbpvyeuwbvyi pyh7rtphg74uh3bgvy853 njewgb rygbyirg84 h7348r b47yoghf 4ryg4byvgr3bh748e03thfciqqpowejnfcuivwycbgsaujk,asubzmzbcwkqgfuwhbufu3bewuvwfy7384gty4i2bfy94egf837nbg y784 47bc y784n3hcb



Hmmmm....


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> good morning and in case I don't see you good afternoon and good night



Same to you David


----------



## dmmj

gamera154 said:


> warning ramdom words coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i warned you
> 
> bfjebgkebwhgbfj;bgvbd hgvjdsbfhjbdgkbdbghbdhv dsbchviegbwvh frbgyi ifreu hbvui hnfukdibv ibgh vfekib ˙bvujdebvuif gbfhre bvudfikubfu i;huvo ;dhn udo ;hn uofrhnuvfd;hnguvrehgjorhbfuoswhnufuow'qoipqiehnguqbvueiq bnjkewbfiqwfwjipqe;ufpnhuvgrwbyvptgbpvyeuwbvyi pyh7rtphg74uh3bgvy853 njewgb rygbyirg84 h7348r b47yoghf 4ryg4byvgr3bh748e03thfciqqpowejnfcuivwycbgsaujk,asubzmzbcwkqgfuwhbufu3bewuvwfy7384gty4i2bfy94egf837nbg y784 47bc y784n3hcb


those actually aren't words just random letters


----------



## dmmj

for example shoe monkey aardvark house three yellow blue monkey monkey monkey apple tree kind house left monkey


----------



## dmmj

if you're going to act crazy you got to play the part


----------



## gamera154

dmmj said:


> if you're going to act crazy you got to play the part


There words in crazy land


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> for example shoe monkey aardvark house three yellow blue monkey monkey monkey apple tree kind house left monkey


I feel I'm listening to the wife when she is angry !


----------



## Lyn W

LaDukePhoto said:


> @Momof4 - More than likely it can be developed just fine. Some films fair better than others. I would take it to a legitimate photo lab. Most places will develop in black and white first and then reprocess for color because sometimes you can get black and white images after the color emulsion has gone bad.
> 
> Online you can send film to https://thedarkroom.com/ or FRI: http://www.filmrescue.com/old-still-film-developing/ (Read this link to learn about which films fair best and the BW / Color process. I've developed found film from the 1950's with moderate success. Because I collect vintage cameras i have found a lot of forgotten film.
> 
> Found Film 70's? - Developed in 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camera from 1930's - Date unknown - Developed 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found in a 1958 Camera (very damaged):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to bet there is hope for your roll


How exciting to find old films from the past! I love the 50s photo. Do you ever manage to find out who is in the pics or is that too mammoth a task and they are untraceable?


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey all! Hope you all have great Sundays.

I'm doing laundry. I've let it go for three weeks! That's really not too bad, as there's only one of me, but instead of 2 loads, it means 4 loads.

Supposed to be another beautiful day today. I got a lot accomplished outside yesterday. Hopefully I'll be able to get more done today. 

There's nothing worse than car trouble. I feel your pain.

Where's Jeff off to, Jacqui?


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> @Momof4 - More than likely it can be developed just fine. Some films fair better than others. I would take it to a legitimate photo lab. Most places will develop in black and white first and then reprocess for color because sometimes you can get black and white images after the color emulsion has gone bad.
> 
> Online you can send film to https://thedarkroom.com/ or FRI: http://www.filmrescue.com/old-still-film-developing/ (Read this link to learn about which films fair best and the BW / Color process. I've developed found film from the 1950's with moderate success. Because I collect vintage cameras i have found a lot of forgotten film.
> 
> Found Film 70's? - Developed in 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camera from 1930's - Date unknown - Developed 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found in a 1958 Camera (very damaged):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to bet there is hope for your roll




Thank you for all the info!! I'll mail mine to one of the labs you recommended. I'm so excited! 
Those pics you should were awesome!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Elohi said:


> I remember now it did bend the valve, which they replaced but they claimed it didn't drop the valve into the cylinder and touch the piston. I still have the hardest time believing that. I made them SHOW me my broken keeper, spring, and bent valve in the shop. They did not like having a woman in there. I will be ALLLLLLLLL up in the shop this time. Sorry boys, it's my car and we've been paying a fortune for it so..... Scoot over and make room...



I have sympathy for you. Nothing worse then a company or mechanic you can't trust. I drive a 26 yr old car, put 250K on the first engine, no problems, 2nd engine I didn't like, it was a 350, took it out. so now my 26 yr old car has had 3 engines by my choice, and many miles put on it. Broke the flywheel once and had a heating problem once.
My son has a (Subaru) and like every other Subaru in Oregon he has replaced a blown engine at 30K and now 6 or so years later he's replaced 4 count'em four head gaskets. My neighbor has the same car and had replaced one engine and 2 head gaskets in 4 years. 
That's why I say, buy and drive American.

and DON'T buy a Subaru


----------



## MPRC

I've killed 3 subarus. I don't know why I kept going back. Now that I am dating a mechanic who won't work on them I have a Ford pick up with almost 300k on it and he can fix anything in a flash. 
Speaking of my mechanic...he is sleep talking up a storm this morning.


----------



## Elohi

I was just reading my fb statuses from when this happened before with my car. It was 2 1/2 yrs ago. And I don't think the valve was bent, just the broken keeper and valve spring. I can't wait to deal with this tomorrow....uhhh not.


----------



## Moozillion

LaDukePhoto said:


> Yeah, too bad my mortgage lender doesn't agree. The house is "uninhabitable" without a range. We were going to just use the BBQ until we could find a range that we really liked on sale.
> 
> Darn foreclosed homes, the previous owner took everything that wasn't nailed down including the outlet covers, vent covers and fuses. I'm surprised they didn't pull the copper wiring out of the walls.


 WOW!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

LaDukePhoto said:


> It's not knob and tube, so I guess I should say they stole all the breakers out of the breaker box...and the cover to the breaker box, and the tank on the toilet and the kitchen faucet. The house is from 1948 so it probably had knob and tube at some point. Half of the wiring is new and half of it we will be replacing ourselves when we move in and wire each room for Ethernet and speakers.
> 
> Fixer uppers are kind of the price point I'm at though and we are really handy.


 HOLY COW!!!! I can't even imagine taking all that stuff...


----------



## MPRC

Moozillion said:


> HOLY COW!!!! I can't even imagine taking all that stuff...



I just keep repeating to myself "4 Beds, 2 Baths, Giant Garage, 1/4 acre for Tortoises, $72k." and it makes me feel better because I know it's a screaming deal, even without a single light bulb in the place.


----------



## Moozillion

LaDukePhoto said:


> I just keep repeating to myself "4 Beds, 2 Baths, Giant Garage, 1/4 acre for Tortoises, $72k." and it makes me feel better because I know it's a screaming deal, even without a single light bulb in the place.


Good for you!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Saturday, everyone! Us lucky folks who happen to live in the center of California are in for a beautiful week. It's supposed to be sunny and almost 70F daily for the next 10 days. Looks like I'll have to get busy and try to catch up on all the outside work I've been letting slide cuz I wasn't feeling up to snuff. I didn't even make a fire this a.m. It's a bit cool in here, but not 'shivery' cool.
> 
> I never did get around to cutting a hole in the side of the garage so I could take the extension cord into the Aldabran shed. I'm a great procrastinator.
> 
> So what do you all have planned for this week-end?



Think I need to put Yvonne on ignore. ..


----------



## Jacqui

72k? That would choke me to spend that much.


----------



## Jacqui

Subway's sign says their footlong is 12", even in the cold...


----------



## mike taylor

Been hard at work . Got the bed and tailgate all primed and ready for color . Next is the cab and frontend .


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon all!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Been hard at work . Got the bed and tailgate all primed and ready for color . Next is the cab and frontend .



Your son is helping, right?


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Been hard at work . Got the bed and tailgate all primed and ready for color . Next is the cab and frontend .




Wow! You two are on a roll!! 
Hope your making time for the Super Bowl


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Subway's sign says their footlong is 12", even in the cold...




That was cute


----------



## Jacqui

Anybody want a slice of my pizza?


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Your son is helping, right?


Yes ,with the sanding and cleaning . Not with the painting only have one respirator.


----------



## mike taylor

LaDukePhoto said:


> I just keep repeating to myself "4 Beds, 2 Baths, Giant Garage, 1/4 acre for Tortoises, $72k." and it makes me feel better because I know it's a screaming deal, even without a single light bulb in the place.


You should be able to fix the wiring in a weekend . My brother and I wired my whole house in a day . But then again we are electricians . I sheet rocked my whole house by myself in two weekends .Then my wife primed and painted everything . I know all about fixer uppers .


----------



## mike taylor

Time for football !


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> 72k? That would choke me to spend that much.



Not sure where you're at, but it's a steal for the area that I am at in Oregon.


----------



## jaizei

LaDukePhoto said:


> Not sure where you're at, but it's a steal for the area that I am at in Oregon.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> 72k? That would choke me to spend that much.



You're saving up for that Tesla too, right?


----------



## MPRC

Anyone want a NOISY Redfoot? He's trying to dig to China today and I keep threatening to give him to the circus and he just stares at me with indignation.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Subway's sign says their footlong is 12", even in the cold...


 they lie


----------



## dmmj

today is National watermelon day. Can you believe its been a whole year since the last time?


----------



## dmmj

LaDukePhoto said:


> Anyone want a NOISY Redfoot? He's trying to dig to China today and I keep threatening to give him to the circus and he just stares at me with indignation.


He knows your bluffing


----------



## MPRC

dmmj said:


> He knows your bluffing



Maybe, I also told him I was going to flip him so I get get enough peace to work for a few minutes. That shut him up (that or he made it to China, I can't see the inside of the box he's scratching at)


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi all


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> You're saving up for that Tesla too, right?



No. Thinking maybe a new house.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi all



*waves*


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> View attachment 164760



Hey, that's my cornfield!


----------



## Jacqui

Yippee, Denver won!


----------



## Yvonne G

So glad it's over. I hate all the super bowl hype.


----------



## mike taylor

That game sucked anyway . I guess it's because I don't like the teams that where playing . But its fun to drink beers.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> That game sucked anyway . I guess it's because I don't like the teams that where playing . But its fun to drink beers.



I didn't really watch it! I didn't care for the teams but the party was fun! 
We don't socialize much so we had a chance to say our hellos.


----------



## Momof4

Sending my kid to 6th grade camp for the week this morning!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Too many rues have taken most of the fun out of football, and now 'they' are ruining NASCAR the same way. This may be my last NASCAR year, maybe I'll get into drifting. My car slides good. Or legal drag racing. But NASCAR is getting too boring. Too many rules takes most of the fun out of everything.


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> That game sucked anyway . I guess it's because I don't like the teams that where playing . But its fun to drink beers.


always a silver lining


----------



## mike taylor

Looking at the bright side of things.


----------



## MPRC

=/ I don't even know who was in the super bowl this year. I used to watch for the commercials, but now I will see the good ones online. We spent the day at the flea market and catching up on work.


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon! How is everybody's day going?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Sending my kid to 6th grade camp for the week this morning!!
> 
> View attachment 164823



So a week of living with your classmates or what?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> So a week of living with your classmates or what?




Yes, all the 6th graders go to camp and live in dens for the week. 
They do archery, 6hr day hike, night hike and star gaze, the counselors tell spooky stories around the fire, and a talent show. Some wood working too. 

It's the same camp I went to as a 6th grader. It's really fun.


----------



## Yvonne G

@maggie3fan : Razzie went to his new forever home today. He weighed 85lbs! The fellow who adopted him is a young man just starting out on his own. He just moved into his uncle's vacant house and the yard is terribly overgrown with (wait for it)...TORTOISE FOOD!!! He said he a herpetologist. I didn't explore that any further, or ask him if he's self proclaimed or studying. He was just thrilled to get the tortoise and the info on how to care for him.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> @maggie3fan : Razzie went to his new forever home today. He weighed 85lbs! The fellow who adopted him is a young man just starting out on his own. He just moved into his uncle's vacant house and the yard is terribly overgrown with (wait for it)...TORTOISE FOOD!!! He said he a herpetologist. I didn't explore that any further, or ask him if he's self proclaimed or studying. He was just thrilled to get the tortoise and the info on how to care for him.



Yay!! That is great news!


----------



## MPRC

Yay! That was a quick adoption! 

My sister (in Spokane 500 miles away from me) just sent me a text asking if I 'need another' tortoise and then went on to say that it is "tiny and malnourished" and at least 30 years old. Do I get a species? Nope. Photos? Nope. Can she confirm that it is a tortoise? Nope...

She's going to find out some info for me and then I might be connecting her friends with a rescue, it sounds like they aren't really interested in the animals well being. If it is a redfoot I'll take it, but I'm willing to bet it's not. I've had too many 'pity pets' that I took because no one else was willing. Driving 500 miles for a very ill animal isn't in my budget right now.


----------



## mike taylor

My box turtles got adopted by my wife . hahaha


----------



## dmmj

don't you hate that awkward moment when you go to hug someone sexy and then you hit the mirror.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> don't you hate that awkward moment when you go to hug someone sexy and then you hit the mirror.



Never experienced that one.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Was such a nice clear morning this am. I got to star gaze while walking the dogs.


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> Yay! That was a quick adoption!
> 
> My sister (in Spokane 500 miles away from me) just sent me a text asking if I 'need another' tortoise and then went on to say that it is "tiny and malnourished" and at least 30 years old. Do I get a species? Nope. Photos? Nope. Can she confirm that it is a tortoise? Nope...
> 
> She's going to find out some info for me and then I might be connecting her friends with a rescue, it sounds like they aren't really interested in the animals well being. If it is a redfoot I'll take it, but I'm willing to bet it's not. I've had too many 'pity pets' that I took because no one else was willing. Driving 500 miles for a very ill animal isn't in my budget right now.



30 years is a long time. Maybe it will be a hingeback and you could send it my way. (Hey I can dream)


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning, all!

I would love to be able to see the night sky. There are too many trees around my property to get a good view. My question is, "Since the earth is spinning, and the "sky" is stationary, why do I usually see the same stars in my little speck of sky each night?" Seems like if the earth spins, I'd see other groups of stars. No?


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> My box turtles got adopted by my wife . hahaha



Seriously? That is awesome!! I guess you'll be building a new pen?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning, all!
> 
> I would love to be able to see the night sky. There are too many trees around my property to get a good view. My question is, "Since the earth is spinning, and the "sky" is stationary, why do I usually see the same stars in my little speck of sky each night?" Seems like if the earth spins, I'd see other groups of stars. No?


During the day the earth is spinning also but the damn stars won't show them selves  and at night you go to bed to soon , stay up all night like I do onSat and Sun nights Evan the moon moves across the sky . Have a great day but the night has the stars


----------



## Yvonne G

So you're saying that the earth has just spun back around to where those same stars I saw last night are again in my space?


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, time to get dressed and go do my morning chores. The tortoises and their poop await!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So you're saying that the earth has just spun back around to where those same stars I saw last night are again in my space?



There are seasonal changes too


----------



## dmmj

remember life is 100% terminal


----------



## MPRC

Tuesday is my self imposed "reduced work" day because I can't seem to give myself a day off. I've done hours of exiting, answered dozens of emails and I have 2 shoots. I'm really bad at this game.


----------



## MPRC

Editing* (wedding photo edits)


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Seriously? That is awesome!! I guess you'll be building a new pen?


Already have one setup . I keep a enclosure setup because you never know when someone will drop off a turtle .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Yvonne G

I understand the east coast is going to look like that again soon, Grandpa. Supposed to get down to 0 in New York. And here for the next 10 days we're breaking records with our 70+ days and 50 nights.


----------



## dmmj

it was 90 by me today.


----------



## mike taylor

65 in Houston area.


----------



## dmmj

I'm kind, loving, caring, nice, sweet, Oh for heaven's sake stop laughing


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> it was 90 by me today.



We had 90 here too with Santa Ana winds. It feels like summer tonight!


----------



## MPRC

Vern got to play outside yesterday, a rare treat for Oregon in February!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 164921


I don't take calls from my oldest brother this time of year for the exact reason…sort-of. They live outside of Anchorage, Alaska and he works a 3 weeks on, 3 weeks off schedule up on the northeast slope. He can't seem to help himself from letting me know things like, "today we got up to a high of -30°f, what was your low last night?" He does this just to poke fun at me. Then he tells me all about the barn door sized halibut he brought in or the moose from dinner. And he's not just pulling my leg. When I was at his place one summer, all we ate were wild game animals. 
He laughs at me saying the low was 40°f or so.


----------



## dmmj

doo doo doo doo doot doot doot doo doo doo doot doot doot doo doo doo doot doo doo doo doo


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> doo doo doo doo doot doot doot doo doo doo doot doot doot doo doo doo doot doo doo doo doo



Hm-m-m...I seem to remember that tune from somewhere.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## dmmj

worlds are colliding, it's the end people. Hot dogs are coming to Burger King


----------



## Momof4

Hello! 
I need help. We were getting ready to hook up our oil filled heater to the 1000 watt Zilla thermostat but the heater is 3 prong. 
I had no idea! Do you have any recommendations for another thermostat?


----------



## dmmj

what about a three prong adapter?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> We had 90 here too with Santa Ana winds. It feels like summer tonight!



*finds the last of the snow and plops it down the back of Kathy's shirt*


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> what about a three prong adapter?



I wondered that too


----------



## Jacqui

Enjoying a sunny day without passing out from heatstroke.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning, all!
> 
> I would love to be able to see the night sky. There are too many trees around my property to get a good view. My question is, "Since the earth is spinning, and the "sky" is stationary, why do I usually see the same stars in my little speck of sky each night?" Seems like if the earth spins, I'd see other groups of stars. No?



I love getting to see stars at night from any point in my yard or neighborhood. Most of the drive to and from work (if at the right times) is open for star gazing too.


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> what about a three prong adapter?



I have one but I think it's a 3 prong too! I'll check.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> what about a three prong adapter?



Kind of defeats the purpose of the three prongs


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Kind of defeats the purpose of the three prongs



What do you suggest?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> What do you suggest?



Get one that has three prongs. I was about to recommend Helix or Herpstat but realized either of those may be too expensive. Though I did just see this: http://tinyurl.com/j7248mn

Some use this one, but I haven't: http://amzn.com/B000NZZG3S


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> *finds the last of the snow and plops it down the back of Kathy's shirt*




Brrrr, that was cold


----------



## Elohi

I use hydrofarm thermostats for my CHE's and my heat mats. I like them.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Brrrr, that was cold


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> I use hydrofarm thermostats for my CHE's and my heat mats. I like them.



So this thermostat has a 3 prong outlet on it for my heater? 
Not sure why Zilla only has a 2 way outlet. 
I may look for a 3 to 2 prong adapter.


----------



## MPRC

House house house! Waiting for the HVAC inspector, he's late.


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 164921



I saw this and chuckled, because when I think of Arizona (after Noel of course) I think of snow. Always had to worry about snow when crossing the state it seemed.


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> House house house! Waiting for the HVAC inspector, he's late.
> View attachment 164980



Does it come with the cat?


----------



## MPRC

Cat? I spy no cats. But I assure you our cat will be detering any others. She is very territorial. We paced out where we are going to put the tortoise pens today. We've got our work cut out for us. Lots of overgrowth to cut back.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> I saw this and chuckled, because when I think of Arizona (after Noel of course) I think of snow. Always had to worry about snow when crossing the state it seemed.


Omg don't think of snow ( I left Michigan 30 years ago to move to Phx. ) cause in Michigan God gives snow but in Phx. I have to go to the snow !


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Does it come with the cat?




I don't see a cat either. Is that a cat door over on the left?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Kind of defeats the purpose of the three prongs



The Zilla thermostat has three prongs, it just doesn't accept the three prongs on its plug in.


----------



## Yvonne G

LaDukePhoto said:


> House house house! Waiting for the HVAC inspector, he's late.
> View attachment 164980



Oh my...what a beauty. I can see why you bought it.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> The Zilla thermostat has three prongs, it just doesn't accept the three prongs on its plug in.




Exactly! So I can't plug the heater into it. I think we have a free weekend so we'll look at getting it sorted.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Does it come with the cat?


Is that's what's at the base of the chimney on the roof?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> The Zilla thermostat has three prongs, it just doesn't accept the three prongs on its plug in.


But an adapter costs about $3, I use them all the time.....


----------



## dmmj

man cannot live on bread alone....... we also need butter


----------



## dmmj

is you is or is you ain't my baby?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Exactly! So I can't plug the heater into it. I think we have a free weekend so we'll look at getting it sorted.



Because the Zilla plugs into the socket on 3 prongs, it is perfectly safe to add an adapter to the end of your heater to plug into the Zilla.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> man cannot live on bread alone....... we also need butter



or mayonnaise! I love me some really fresh bread slathered with Best Foods mayonnaise!


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> is you is or is you ain't my baby?


----------



## Yvonne G

You're not that old David. Where do you get all these ancient references?


----------



## MPRC

No kitties... 

I get to drive an hour back to the house again today because the HVAC guy didn't have all the stuff he needed. Oops.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> You're not that old David. Where do you get all these ancient references?


Tom and Jerry cartoons


----------



## dmmj

I grew up on Tom and Jerry, Flintstones, Hanna Barbera, &Looney Tunes excetera excetera excetera and I'm normal. sort of


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> or mayonnaise! I love me some really fresh bread slathered with Best Foods mayonnaise!



Gag....unless this is the fountain of youth I'll pass! My grandma loved mayo egg and onion sandwiches.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Because the Zilla plugs into the socket on 3 prongs, it is perfectly safe to add an adapter to the end of your heater to plug into the Zilla.



How exactly do you come to the conclusion? The adapters are meant to plug into 2 prong wall outlets, with them getting a ground connection via the screw that holds the plate on. Plugging it into the thermostat using the adapter does not accomplish the same thing. 




http://diy.stackexchange.com/questi...ding-tab-wire-on-a-3-prong-to-2-prong-adapter


----------



## Maggie Cummings

That's exactly what I use on my trimmer and weed whacker. Works fine.....


----------



## MPRC

I stepped on one of those this morning. It was right on par with a lego.


----------



## mike taylor

You don't have a ground path to your over current protection. What this means is you are risking a fire . The ground helps the breaker trip faster . Without the ground it could potentially not trip and turn the wire into a heat strip and burn your house down . With any animal you need to make sure everything is grounded properly. Animals are very sensitive to residual voltage. Just an FYI .


----------



## dmmj

any native or transplanted Southern Californians remember Farrell's ice cream parlor?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> How exactly do you come to the conclusion? The adapters are meant to plug into 2 prong wall outlets, with them getting a ground connection via the screw that holds the plate on. Plugging it into the thermostat using the adapter does not accomplish the same thing.
> 
> View attachment 165012
> 
> 
> http://diy.stackexchange.com/questi...ding-tab-wire-on-a-3-prong-to-2-prong-adapter



No, Cameron, the adapter would go on the Zilla's receptacle for the heater to plug into, not on the outlet on the wall. The Zilla is grounded - has a three prong plug for the wall outlet


----------



## Elohi

Momof4 said:


> So this thermostat has a 3 prong outlet on it for my heater?
> Not sure why Zilla only has a 2 way outlet.
> I may look for a 3 to 2 prong adapter.


Yep!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

I want a tortoise !


----------



## dmmj

when my wife sits around the house she really sits around the house. That's because she's average sized and the house is a dollhouse.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> No, Cameron, the adapter would go on the Zilla's receptacle for the heater to plug into, not on the outlet on the wall. The Zilla is grounded - has a three prong plug for the wall outlet


The reason why your thermostat only has two slots is because its designed for lighting fixtures . So you will need to get a three prong thermostat . That's why I build my own thermostats and wire all my enclosures myself . I don't buy all that crap from pet stores .


----------



## Myroli

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 165035
> 
> I want a tortoise !


It's not too old if they're counting in dog years, lol


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> The reason why your thermostat only has two slots is because its designed for lighting fixtures . So you will need to get a three prong thermostat . That's why I build my own thermostats and wire all my enclosures myself . I don't buy all that crap from pet stores .



Thank you sir!


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> any native or transplanted Southern Californians remember Farrell's ice cream parlor?




Yep!! So much fun!! There are a few left in LA!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Yep!! So much fun!! There are a few left in LA!


Seems like I remember 1 on maybe Rosemead Blvd. in San Gabriel or so.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's a fun little diddy I came across and just felt compelled to share it with my younger than me buddies that a new or carryin' moms here. 

11 Feb 2016, 03:50 PM
Poverty, lack of education and exposure to violence can undeniably impact a child's life trajectory significantly. But how can a mother's exposure and potentially depressive reactions to these stressors impact a child before his/her life even begins? A depressed mother's response to stress can pass through the placenta to negatively impact the fetus in ways that manifest after birth such as birth weight, brain development and increased susceptibility to various ailments.

The first study of its kind, "The contributions of maternal sensitivity and maternal depressive symptoms to epigenetic processes and neuroendocrine functioning," led by University of Utah assistant professor Elisabeth Conradt in the Department of Psychology, found that certain parenting strategies can combat the negative impacts of maternal depression on an infant. The findings were published in Child Development.

The mechanics of stress relief

Conradt's study sought to investigate how a depressed mother's neuroendocrine response to stress can program the infant's hypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal axis, a set of signals and relationships between the hypothalamus, the pituitary gland and the adrenals. The hypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal axis is responsible for creating cortisol, a hormone released in response to stress.

Existing research with animal models suggest that this programming can occur after birth through epigenetic mechanisms, or changes in gene expression that do not change the genes themselves and can be passed between generations, through the quality of the mother's caregiving.

"We were curious about whether maternal behavior could "buffer" the child against the effects of maternal depression, and if this buffering could be observed at the level of the infant's epigenome," said Conradt.

Inspired by these animal studies, Conradt's team sought to determine whether, and how, the quality of the postnatal environment, specifically maternal sensitivity, is related to DNA methylation of genes involved in hypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal axis functioning and infants' neuroendocrine functioning in humans.

DNA methylation is when a methyl group is added to an individual cytosine (one of the four main building blocks of DNA and RNA). When the methyl group is added to a gene promoter, the region of DNA that initiates gene expression, this leads to reduced gene activity.

Prior research indicates that being depressed while pregnant and exposure to childhood abuse is related to increased DNA methylation, and subsequently reduced gene activity, of key stress-related genes including the glucoroticoid receptor gene (NR3C1) and 11β-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase type 2 (11β-HSD2).

Increased methylation of 11β-HSD2 leads to greater exposure of the fetus to maternal cortisol while increased methylation of NR3C1 results in fewer glucocorticoid receptors to which cortisol can bind and therefore greater levels of cortisol in the blood.

Conscious detachment: Ignoring babies to induce stress

To investigate whether DNA methylation of NR3C1 and 11β-HSD2 was related to maternal depressive symptoms and/or maternal sensitivity, Conradt and her team worked with 128 infants of women with self-reported symptoms of depression and obtained DNA (to test for methylation) from the infants through cheek swabs and cortisol levels from their saliva.

The infants each participated in three two-minute face-to-face play episodes with their mothers. The first play episode required normal play between mother and infant, the second episode required that the mothers be unresponsive to their infants and the third episode was a reunion episode where mothers were allowed to interact again.

Maternal sensitivity, recorded every 30 seconds, was assessed using four scales. First, maternal acceptance: Willingness and ability of the mother to follow her infant's lead. Second, demandingness: the degree to which the mother required her infant to behave a certain way. Third, responsiveness: Both the mother's awareness of her infant's signals and her response to them, regardless of the appropriateness of response. Fourth, appropriate touch: The mother's ability to touch her infant in a gentle and affectionate manner as opposed to a more intrusive manner.

The researchers took a pre-stress cortisol sample from each infant prior to entering the lab and two post-stress samples after the unresponsive play episode and after the reunion play episode. A cheek swab for DNA was taken after the second play episode.

When put to the test, sensitivity beat stress

The research team found that greater levels of maternal sensitivity were related to lower levels of cortisol. While there were no differences in DNA methylation among infants whose mothers scored high on sensitivity, infants whose mothers were both less sensitive and had high depressive symptoms had higher levels of methylation and more cortisol.

Furthermore, mothers with depressive symptoms who were more responsive and engaged in more appropriate touch during face-to-face play had infants with less DNA methylation compared to mothers with depressive symptoms who were also insensitive.

Having a sensitive caregiver, therefore, appears to buffer infants from the exposure of the mother's depressive symptoms. Infants aren't aware of whether their caregivers are depressed or not; they are only aware of how they're treated. This study is the first to demonstrate that certain forms of maternal caregiving can have such an effect.

"Many mothers struggle with depression but interact quite sensitively with their infants. In these instances, the mother may be "turning on" certain genes that we think allow infants to manage stress in adaptive ways," Conradt summarized.

Conradt and her team are currently replicating and extending this study with first-time pregnant women in Utah to better understand whether parenting can buffer the infant to the effects of prenatal exposure to stress and depression.

"We are excited about the possibility that this research may lead to specific ways one can effectively intervene with pregnant women at risk for postpartum depression."

Story Source:

The above story is based on materials provided by University of Utah. Note: Materials may be edited for content and length.

Journal Reference:

Elisabeth Conradt, Katheleen Hawes, Dylan Guerin, David A. Armstrong, Carmen J. Marsit, Edward Tronick, Barry M. Lester. The Contributions of Maternal Sensitivity and Maternal Depressive Symptoms to Epigenetic Processes and Neuroendocrine Functioning. Child Development, 2016; 87 (1): 73 DOI: 10.1111/cdev.12483


----------



## meech008

dmmj said:


> any native or transplanted Southern Californians remember Farrell's ice cream parlor?


I just watched mr. Farrell's video for my new job. The gentleman has made quite an empire on customer service


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning all you lovely chatters! Hope your day is going well. I'm preparing for my errand-running trip into town. I feel great!!!


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning all you lovely chatters! Hope your day is going well. I'm preparing for my errand-running trip into town. I feel great!!!



I'm thrilled you're feeling so good. You have a great day too, Yvonne. It's. Friday!!!


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning all you lovely chatters! Hope your day is going well. I'm preparing for my errand-running trip into town. I feel great!!!


sarcasm?


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> sarcasm?



Nope. I really do feel great! Almost back to normal. Just a tiny bit weak, but rarin' to go.


----------



## Momof4

Soooo, for those of you who don't build their own. Thoughts? 
I looked at a few but the outlet wasn't 3 prong. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01486LZ50/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Soooo, for those of you who don't build their own. Thoughts?
> I looked at a few but the outlet wasn't 3 prong.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01486LZ50/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20



Just make sure it's made to handle the watts your heater runs on.

I figured plugging the three prong adapter into the thermostat was ok because that's how my pig blankets are made. The controller that plugs into the wall socket is 3 prong, but the receptacle side where the pig blanket plugs in is only 2 prong.


----------



## Gillian M

Hi all. A tort or a spider?


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Just make sure it's made to handle the watts your heater runs on.
> 
> I figured plugging the three prong adapter into the thermostat was ok because that's how my pig blankets are made. The controller that plugs into the wall socket is 3 prong, but the receptacle side where the pig blanket plugs in is only 2 prong.



Does the pig blanket have any exposed metal?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Does the pig blanket have any exposed metal?



No.


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! Another job completed and I feel so relieved!! Turbo Tax makes it so easy to file one's taxes. The very first year I used them it was a bit difficult because I was starting from scratch, but I've been using them now for about 5 years, and they bring forward all my info each year. They know the questions to ask. It took me about an hour yesterday to compile all my receipts and info, and then today it took about an hour to do it all online through Turbo Tax. At the very end there was a page that said my risk of being audited was quite low. I'm so glad to have that out of the way.


----------



## MPRC

Taxes are the bane of my existence. Running two businesses that operate in multiple states and being a terrible book keeper means tax season is Xanax season around here. For myself and anyone who steps inside the ring of receipts that are capturing my tears.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

My daughter send me this today :


----------



## mike taylor

This one's for you Ken and David !


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all!


----------



## dmmj

you've been kidnapped and you have to call on the characters of a TV show to attempt the rescue. Which one do you choose?


----------



## dmmj

if a man speaks in a forest and there's no woman around to hear him. Is he still wrong?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> if a man speaks in a forest and there's no woman around to hear him. Is he still wrong?



Yes!


----------



## MPRC

dmmj said:


> you've been kidnapped and you have to call on the characters of a TV show to attempt the rescue. Which one do you choose?



Scooby-doo. Duh. 
Then we will go back to the mystery machine for Scooby snacks.


----------



## MPRC

This morning I told the cat that I am so glad she doesn't get mats despite being a long haired kitty.
What do I find tonight? Two thick snarled mats starting in her chest and stomach. Guess who is getting a spa day. Grr.


----------



## gamera154

dmmj said:


> you've been kidnapped and you have to call on the characters of a TV show to attempt the rescue. Which one do you choose?


Steven universe and the crystal gems


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> you've been kidnapped and you have to call on the characters of a TV show to attempt the rescue. Which one do you choose?


BOB BARKER and THE BLONDE CHICK!!! Whom else?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> you've been kidnapped and you have to call on the characters of a TV show to attempt the rescue. Which one do you choose?


Oops…reread for a proper response… Sargent Friday…or HUCKLEBERRY HOUNDDOG


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

An hour later and I'm thinking maybe my dog Ava ,

Being mama groomed by a CAT!


----------



## jaizei

LaDukePhoto said:


> Taxes are the bane of my existence. Running two businesses that operate in multiple states and being a terrible book keeper means tax season is Xanax season around here. For myself and anyone who steps inside the ring of receipts that are capturing my tears.



If I finish my taxes earlier than last year (September) I'll consider it a victory.


----------



## Yvonne G

LaDukePhoto said:


> This morning I told the cat that I am so glad she doesn't get mats despite being a long haired kitty.
> What do I find tonight? Two thick snarled mats starting in her chest and stomach. Guess who is getting a spa day. Grr.
> View attachment 165125



Thankfully, all my kitties are short-haired at this time, however, I used to have a couple of long hairs. One, Bear Boy, had very fine, cotton candy hair. It was awful for mats! No matter how much I groomed him I still ended up having to cut mats out:




He's 18 years old in this picture.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi all! Happy Week-End!!! Today I'm going to try to get a little weed-eating done. My gas is old, though, so the stupid machine might not start.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> Hi all! Happy Week-End!!! Today I'm going to try to get a little weed-eating done. My gas is old, though, so the stupid machine might not start.


I love your get up and go. You are inspiring. I'm so tired and achy but you make me want to push past it and get some stuff done.


----------



## Yvonne G

There's nothing I'd love more than sitting in my recliner all day with Dr. Kay Scarpetta. Right now I'm reading book #23 in the series of 23. But living alone, on an acre of land with no one else to keep it 'clean,' it behooves me to get with the program!


----------



## MPRC

@yvonne - this is the first cat I've had and she was brought into the relationship by my boyfriend. I've always had reptiles and amphibians. I'm not a "cat person" but Happy is great because she prefers to be outside - we don't even have an indoor litter box.


----------



## Yvonne G

Stupid Weed Eater! It's so temperamental. Very hard to start when it's cold (as opposed to warm weather). I'm not that strong, and after several pulls of the cord, I run out of ooooomph. So, needless to say, I didn't get any weeds chopped down today. So I brought out the leaf blower instead. Thank goodness it's electric. I got all the leaves and dirt from around the house blown and picked up. It looks so clean out there. Now if I could just get the weeds chopped down. Electric Weed Eaters don't have enough power to suit me, so I'm stuck using this darned thing. Maybe I should look into one with a starter. Do they even make such a thing?


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> Stupid Weed Eater! It's so temperamental. Very hard to start when it's cold (as opposed to warm weather). I'm not that strong, and after several pulls of the cord, I run out of ooooomph. So, needless to say, I didn't get any weeds chopped down today. So I brought out the leaf blower instead. Thank goodness it's electric. I got all the leaves and dirt from around the house blown and picked up. It looks so clean out there. Now if I could just get the weeds chopped down. Electric Weed Eaters don't have enough power to suit me, so I'm stuck using this darned thing. Maybe I should look into one with a starter. Do they even make such a thing?


Did you try letting it sit in the sun for a few minutes? I know it works with cold lawn mowers, might work with a weed eater too.


----------



## gamera154

Yvonne G said:


> Stupid Weed Eater! It's so temperamental. Very hard to start when it's cold (as opposed to warm weather). I'm not that strong, and after several pulls of the cord, I run out of ooooomph. So, needless to say, I didn't get any weeds chopped down today. So I brought out the leaf blower instead. Thank goodness it's electric. I got all the leaves and dirt from around the house blown and picked up. It looks so clean out there. Now if I could just get the weeds chopped down. Electric Weed Eaters don't have enough power to suit me, so I'm stuck using this darned thing. Maybe I should look into one with a starter. Do they even make such a thing?


weed eater why would you need that your wasting good tort food


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Stupid Weed Eater! It's so temperamental. Very hard to start when it's cold (as opposed to warm weather). I'm not that strong, and after several pulls of the cord, I run out of ooooomph. So, needless to say, I didn't get any weeds chopped down today. So I brought out the leaf blower instead. Thank goodness it's electric. I got all the leaves and dirt from around the house blown and picked up. It looks so clean out there. Now if I could just get the weeds chopped down. Electric Weed Eaters don't have enough power to suit me, so I'm stuck using this darned thing. Maybe I should look into one with a starter. Do they even make such a thing?



I love how you attribute human attributes to inanimate objects. I say it all the time. I'd rather call a machine"stupid" than call a person that, although there's a lot out there LOL


----------



## sibi

Hey Cowboy, check out my hubby's thread "Remote Temperature and Humidity Monitoring Solution." He built this in the cloud and it's awesome!


----------



## dmmj

sibi said:


> I love how you attribute human attributes to inanimate objects. I say it all the time. I'd rather call a machine"stupid" than call a person that, although there's a lot out there LOL


 that is because machine don't have feelings........ yet


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Hey Cowboy, check out my hubby's thread "Remote Temperature and Humidity Monitoring Solution." He built this in the cloud and it's awesome!


Thanks Sylvia, I'll check it out.


----------



## Elohi

Hi y'all.


----------



## Jacqui

*waves* Evening folks!


----------



## sibi

Elohi said:


> Hi y'all.



Hi, what's you been doing?


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> *waves* Evening folks!



Hi Jacqui, are you working late tonight?


----------



## MPRC

My granny had a pair of long scissors on wheels that she used instead of a weedwhacker. Roll, snip, roll, snip...can't you just saddle up a sully?


----------



## dmmj

wise men say onlyf ools fall in love.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> wise men say onlyf ools fall in love.



What do Wiseman know?


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Hi Jacqui, are you working late tonight?



Yes I am. Enjoying all the flowers coming through my line.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Hi Jacqui, are you working late tonight?



How are you and yours?


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> This morning I told the cat that I am so glad she doesn't get mats despite being a long haired kitty.
> What do I find tonight? Two thick snarled mats starting in her chest and stomach. Guess who is getting a spa day. Grr.
> View attachment 165125



Jinxed your cat, huh.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> There's nothing I'd love more than sitting in my recliner all day with Dr. Kay Scarpetta. Right now I'm reading book #23 in the series of 23. But living alone, on an acre of land with no one else to keep it 'clean,' it behooves me to get with the program!



Wow somebody who uses "behooves".


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Stupid Weed Eater! It's so temperamental. Very hard to start when it's cold (as opposed to warm weather). I'm not that strong, and after several pulls of the cord, I run out of ooooomph. So, needless to say, I didn't get any weeds chopped down today. So I brought out the leaf blower instead. Thank goodness it's electric. I got all the leaves and dirt from around the house blown and picked up. It looks so clean out there. Now if I could just get the weeds chopped down. Electric Weed Eaters don't have enough power to suit me, so I'm stuck using this darned thing. Maybe I should look into one with a starter. Do they even make such a thing?



This is why I got a battery one.


----------



## Jacqui

gamera154 said:


> weed eater why would you need that your wasting good tort food



Because tortoises just can't do it all.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay break over.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning TFO!


----------



## Jacqui

Happy Valentine's day!


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Did you try letting it sit in the sun for a few minutes? I know it works with cold lawn mowers, might work with a weed eater too.



It was overcast yesterday, so no sun.


----------



## Yvonne G

Today is my daughter's anniversary. My son's is tomorrow.



​


----------



## Yvonne G

I just told you than my daughter's wedding anniversary is today...well, she just called me. Her husband bought them a week's vacation in Hawaii as an anniversary present. They go sometime in June. What a guy, huh? She's always been interested in going to Hawaii.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I just told you than my daughter's wedding anniversary is today...well, she just called me. Her husband bought them a week's vacation in Hawaii as an anniversary present. They go sometime in June. What a guy, huh? She's always been interested in going to Hawaii.



I hope she enjoys it.


----------



## Jacqui

I had gentlemen all night/morning giving me beautiful flowers.... okay, so they only gave them to me so I could ring them up, but still....


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I hope she enjoys it.



Yeah...something like that doesn't interest me at all. I would like to see Chief Blackhawk's (??) mountain, but I don't want to 'travel' there. I just want to be transported there.


----------



## Jacqui

Beaitiful sunny day on tap for us here.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Ms Yvonne!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi there! When is your work day over with?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah...something like that doesn't interest me at all. I would like to see Chief Blackhawk's (??) mountain, but I don't want to 'travel' there. I just want to be transported there.



Is that the one in South Dakota?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Is that the one in South Dakota?



Yes.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi there! When is your work day over with?



I have been off for two hours.


----------



## Yvonne G

So, are you at home? What are your plans for the day? Sleep?


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> I have been off for two hours.




Okay, I have been "off" a bit my whole life....


----------



## jaizei

I just realized tomorrow is a holiday; now to figure out how to capitalize on this.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So, are you at home? What are your plans for the day? Sleep?



Took some Valentine's goodies over to my kids. Donuts, rolls, red grapes, red tortillas, eggs, ring sausages, ect.

Now treating myself to a breakfast buffet.

Then after doing chores, it's to the store, doing laundry and then some housework.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I just realized tomorrow is a holiday; now to figure out how to capitalize on this.



Pres day?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I just realized tomorrow is a holiday; now to figure out how to capitalize on this.



Of course it's a holiday. The public needs a day to recuperate from being loving.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Cameron!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So, are you at home? What are your plans for the day? Sleep?



Your plans? Weedeating?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yes.



Go see it, then slip a bit south and visit me.


----------



## Jacqui

Eating bacon, thinking of Ken.


----------



## Momof4

Thought this was cute!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Your plans? Weedeating?



I'm feeling a bit poorly this a.m. I've fed, watered and picked up, and now I think I'm going to vegetate.


----------



## sibi

Momof4 said:


> Thought this was cute!
> View attachment 165216



LOL My dog doesn't need cold, snowy weather to poop in my house! He just says, "Screw this! She never listens to me anyway."


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> I'm feeling a bit poorly this a.m. I've fed, watered and picked up, and now I think I'm going to vegetate.



Take it easy. I thought you've been doing a bit too much lately. I was afraid you'd wear yourself out.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> LOL My dog doesn't need cold, snowy weather to poop in my house! He just says, "Screw this! She never listens to me anyway."




Lol!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I'm feeling a bit poorly this a.m. I've fed, watered and picked up, and now I think I'm going to vegetate.



 vegetate yourself all better.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Thought this was cute!
> View attachment 165216



It just makes my Chi dogs finish faster and Mocha take longer.


----------



## dmmj

time to make the donuts and then go die


----------



## dmmj

kids today have iPhones I on the other hand when I was their age put glue on my hands and waitedfor it to dry


----------



## Momof4

I got a chuckle out of this!


----------



## sibi

dmmj said:


> kids today have iPhones I on the other hand when I was their age put glue on my hands and waitedfor it to dry



Did you use Elmers glue?


----------



## mike taylor

Good day people and tortoises alike . I've been filling a little under the weather . But I've finally got the DNA test back . It's a big fat no for grandson . Turns out not to be my boys kid . But my son is in love with the mother so it looks like I have two step grandkids . Not so bad still fun to feed them chocolates and send them home all wired up . hahaha Went to Lita Ford show in Houston Friday night and got sick . I guess I'm getting to old to rock an roll .


----------



## dmmj

sibi said:


> Did you use Elmers glue?


Yes


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Good day people and tortoises alike . I've been filling a little under the weather . But I've finally got the DNA test back . It's a big fat no for grandson . Turns out not to be my boys kid . But my son is in love with the mother so it looks like I have two step grandkids . Not so bad still fun to feed them chocolates and send them home all wired up . hahaha Went to Lita Ford show in Houston Friday night and got sick . I guess I'm getting to old to rock an roll .


deep down I had a feeling, it just didn't seem right to me. But nothing wrong with being a step grandpa you can love then just the same


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah ,that's what I'm screaming . Here is a picture of my uncle's band members . The middle one is my uncle . The one on the left is Mike ( aka the Riddler ) the singer . The other drummer \ guitar player . They played outside at BFE where Lita Ford was playing . They hit them acoustically . They did an awesome job . You can see them on YouTube Stone Pusher .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Good day people and tortoises alike . I've been filling a little under the weather . But I've finally got the DNA test back . It's a big fat no for grandson . Turns out not to be my boys kid . But my son is in love with the mother so it looks like I have two step grandkids . Not so bad still fun to feed them chocolates and send them home all wired up . hahaha Went to Lita Ford show in Houston Friday night and got sick . I guess I'm getting to old to rock an roll .



Hey my grandson I watch full time is my step too! No difference at all as long as your son is responsible and takes care of this little guy as his own. This baby didn't ask for difficulties when he was born. They just want to feel secure and loved!


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> I got a chuckle out of this!
> View attachment 165240


 bring two friends, give each other dirty looks all night & get a free meal


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Okay, I have been "off" a bit my whole life....



All things considered, it's probably better to be self aware than not.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> time to make the donuts and then go die



Your donuts are that bad?


----------



## N2TORTS

Good Morning J'... and the rest of the gang. Thought for today ....


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Your donuts are that bad?


no my donuts are awesome it was a Saturday Night Live skit about the time to make the donuts guy retiring


----------



## dmmj

just a thought until they find the body its not murder only a missing person case, carry on


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> time to make the donuts and then go die



I figured you were referencing this

http://wncn.com/2016/02/06/man-dies-during-krispy-kreme-challenge-race-in-raleigh/


----------



## mike taylor

Good Afternoon people . Started a new job today . It's so nice to not be under the gun . Same company but different office . Closer to home just me to worry about . It's just wonderful .


----------



## mike taylor

I have to give it to you guys here . I joined the facebookers Tortoise community and people are just out of their minds on there .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good Afternoon people . Started a new job today . It's so nice to not be under the gun . Same company but different office . Closer to home just me to worry about . It's just wonderful .



Glad for you!


----------



## Jacqui

Speaking of jobs, I just got a .35 raise.


----------



## Jacqui

N2TORTS said:


> Good Morning J'... and the rest of the gang. Thought for today ....



Yes it is!


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Momof4

Does anyone recognize this plant? 
It's popping up with seeds I have thrown down but I have no clue! 
I'm sure it from one of the seed mixes from Tortoise Supply. I haven't seen any flowers.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Speaking of jobs, I just got a .35 raise.


do you consider a $0.35 raise insulting?


----------



## sibi

Good afternoon everyone. It's President 's day and my hubby is home. Better take advantage of that and put him to work


----------



## dmmj

sibi said:


> Good afternoon everyone. It's President 's day and my hubby is home. Better take advantage of that and put him to work


Groan


----------



## sibi

dmmj said:


> do you consider a $0.35 raise insulting?



Hey, that's about $10.50 a week before tax. That's about $30.00 more a month after tax, I think. In a market where the average American hasn't been given a raise in a decade or more, that's better than nothing


----------



## mike taylor

Been gone out of the old office for 6 hours just got a call to go back and discuss more money. Crazy right we'll see .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Been gone out of the old office for 6 hours just got a call to go back and discuss more money. Crazy right we'll see .



Nice position to be in! Good luck!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> do you consider a $0.35 raise insulting?



Not at all.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Good afternoon everyone. It's President 's day and my hubby is home. Better take advantage of that and put him to work



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## mike taylor

Well that worked out ! Got 2 dollars more an hour and less work knowledge is power. It also helps when you're the only one who has all the programs . hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Where's everybody ? (Looks around)


----------



## MPRC

Hiding under a pile of work.  So many photography orders to throw together and ship out. Albums, canvases, cards, prints. Better than not having enough work though!


----------



## mike taylor

Yes it's better than not having work .


----------



## Momof4

It is so quiet! 
We have a sick kid with type B flu and has 102 temp! 
Had to cancel our vacation this week . 
Cleaned the garage instead and got my car back in the garage! Yay!! 

Just drinking a hot tottie and watching the Grammy's.


----------



## Elohi

I'm just sitting around in a pile of pillows in the coolest lounge pants ever (BB-8), waiting on my husband to come downstairs so we can watch last nights TWD. 
Here are my awesome lazy pants. 





Today my son turned 15.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> I'm just sitting around in a pile of pillows in the coolest lounge pants ever (BB-8), waiting on my husband to come downstairs so we can watch last nights TWD.
> Here are my awesome lazy pants.
> View attachment 165316
> 
> View attachment 165317
> 
> 
> Today my son turned 15.
> View attachment 165318




Awesome!!!


----------



## gamera154

Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. I'm a chicken


----------



## dmmj

Elohi said:


> I'm just sitting around in a pile of pillows in the coolest lounge pants ever (BB-8), waiting on my husband to come downstairs so we can watch last nights TWD.
> Here are my awesome lazy pants.
> View attachment 165316
> 
> View attachment 165317
> 
> 
> Today my son turned 15.
> View attachment 165318


those pants get the official captain awesome, awesome award .


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning .


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> It is so quiet!
> We have a sick kid with type B flu and has 102 temp!
> Had to cancel our vacation this week .
> Cleaned the garage instead and got my car back in the garage! Yay!!
> 
> Just drinking a hot tottie and watching the Grammy's.



What is type B?


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Mike!


----------



## Jacqui

Yesterday was a beautiful morning. As I walked the dogs, I was wishin' Yvonne could be there with me. The stars were out and it was above 32. This morning it was still "warm", but cloudy and very windy.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne you doing better?


----------



## Jacqui

Happy belated 15th birthday to your son.


----------



## Jacqui

Kinda beat seeing all the flocks of geese flying over. Love hearing them in the dark hours and trying to figure exactly where they are.


----------



## MPRC

I am not a morning person. I don't know what I did to deserve the nightmare that woke me up at 5:00am, but here I am, wide awake under a pile of blankets on my beanbag chair. 

What am I doing with these extra 4 hours before my alarm? Making coffee, doing yoga and relaxing to watch the sunrise? No. 

Instead I woke up and started researching how my boyfriend can get assistance or a reduction in child support. If you would have asked me a year ago if I ever thought I would have been dealing with child support issues I would have laughed in your face. I don't have kids and I won't be having any of my own. I love his boys though, they are great.

Alas, apparently, when you love someone with anxiety, depression and autism who has been unable to maintain steady work for months and who panics when having to deal with a really nasty ex wife this is what you do in the peaceful wee hours of the morning. 

The kids need support and he wants to give it, but we can't quite figure out how to pull an extra $700 out of thin air on the income of two self employed people. Getting the payment amount adjusted hasn't been easy either. Tracking down a case manager is damn near impossible, as is getting the ex into a mediation meeting. Grr.

You are all the lucky recipients of this rant because I certainly can't share it on Facebook. Too many prying eyes, drama llamas and gossip mongers. 

*Hops off soapbox* 

Is it too early for some Irish coffee?


----------



## Jacqui

I enjoy my 5 am wake up call. My husband calls me then.


----------



## Jacqui

Rant away. So he makes less now then when he divorced her?


----------



## jaizei

I think I can remember when 5a was early


----------



## MPRC

He is making significantly less now than when they divorced two years ago. It's a silly situation. He was primarily a stay at home dad when they were together so he was raising the kids, doing all the house work and being supportive of her career. (They were together 15 years, married w/kids for 8). Then they parted ways, mostly amicably based on the fact that people and interests changed and they couldn't cohabitate in a healthy manner. 

Because he left her the house and all of the contents he had to bust his *** to get by so they based his child support payments on the income from the year he was separated from her but not divorced. Since then his mechanic business has changed radically and there has been no adjustment to account for the fact that he doesn't have the resources he had at that time (he had to move out of his shop and he just wasn't cut out to run a business because he doesn't have the best handle on his mental health issues).

Now as it stands he is a very supportive partner for me, but he isn't able to contribute financially. His kids are priority #1, but since the state of Oregon mandates everything about child support and doesn't allow for the parents to make any sort of arrangements or agreements without a mediator and a new parenting order it's become a real headache.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Does anyone recognize this plant?
> It's popping up with seeds I have thrown down but I have no clue!
> I'm sure it from one of the seed mixes from Tortoise Supply. I haven't seen any flowers.
> View attachment 165266



Looks like a California poppy


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne you doing better?



I was at death's door yesterday, but today it has gone as quickly as it arrived. At first I thought it was associated with passing stone chunks, but later in the day I realized it must be flu. I'm fine today.


----------



## MPRC

All of the people involved and official channels and hoops he has to jump through have him acting like a kid hiding under a blanket from a monster, hoping it will go away while the situation continues to deteriorate. Some people, despite medication and counseling just don't take stress well. 
The 'good' news is that I too have anxiety disorder so I understand his feelings, but I am better able to handle his issues because they aren't causing ME to have crippling anxiety.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Everyone! If the sun shines today I'm going to give the Weed eater another shot. Then I'm going to call around and see which lumber yards sell corral boards. I've got to get that box turtle fence replaced.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I was at death's door yesterday, but today it has gone as quickly as it arrived. At first I thought it was associated with passing stone chunks, but later in the day I realized it must be flu. I'm fine today.



Glad it passed so quickly.


----------



## Jacqui

I have had a cough for a couple of weeks now. I warned Jeff to stay away and he didn't listen. Guess who is sick now.  He says it was worth it.


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> He is making significantly less now than when they divorced two years ago. It's a silly situation. He was primarily a stay at home dad when they were together so he was raising the kids, doing all the house work and being supportive of her career. (They were together 15 years, married w/kids for 8). Then they parted ways, mostly amicably based on the fact that people and interests changed and they couldn't cohabitate in a healthy manner.
> 
> Because he left her the house and all of the contents he had to bust his *** to get by so they based his child support payments on the income from the year he was separated from her but not divorced. Since then his mechanic business has changed radically and there has been no adjustment to account for the fact that he doesn't have the resources he had at that time (he had to move out of his shop and he just wasn't cut out to run a business because he doesn't have the best handle on his mental health issues).
> 
> Now as it stands he is a very supportive partner for me, but he isn't able to contribute financially. His kids are priority #1, but since the state of Oregon mandates everything about child support and doesn't allow for the parents to make any sort of arrangements or agreements without a mediator and a new parenting order it's become a real headache.



How many kids and how old?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> What is type B?



Type B is just one of the flu strains. A & B are worse than C. He was prescribed Tamiflu which cost us a whopping $260! In his 12 yrs I have never seen him this sick! He won't eat and sleeps a lot! His fever this morning dropped to 100 so that's good. 
We were going to spend a few days in LA and visit Universal Studios. 
Thank goodness my kids have this week off so he can rest. 
I may take my daughter to Disneyland tomorrow . She was kinda bummed she's stuck at home cleaning the garage and doing chores on her break.

I forgot to add that I opted out of flu shots this season and my husband was against it. The Dr kinda scolded us yesterday.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I was at death's door yesterday, but today it has gone as quickly as it arrived. At first I thought it was associated with passing stone chunks, but later in the day I realized it must be flu. I'm fine today.



Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## MPRC

@Jacqui - He has 3 boys. 2, 4, and 9. I'm not sure if they have an increased rate for his oldest since he is autistic, but he doesn't receive any extra care at an extra expense. 
They area ton of fun, they love the tortoises.


----------



## gamera154

I'm a chicken


----------



## dmmj

Mmmmmm chicken


----------



## gamera154

dmmj said:


> Mmmmmm chicken


Oh um I'm a tortoise


----------



## dmmj

gamera154 said:


> Oh um I'm a tortoise


I like them as well


----------



## gamera154

Yay now I'm not dead to you any more


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Type B is just one of the flu strains. A & B are worse than C. He was prescribed Tamiflu which cost us a whopping $260! In his 12 yrs I have never seen him this sick! He won't eat and sleeps a lot! His fever this morning dropped to 100 so that's good.
> We were going to spend a few days in LA and visit Universal Studios.
> Thank goodness my kids have this week off so he can rest.
> I may take my daughter to Disneyland tomorrow . She was kinda bummed she's stuck at home cleaning the garage and doing chores on her break.
> 
> I forgot to add that I opted out of flu shots this season and my husband was against it. The Dr kinda scolded us yesterday.



Sorry he is so sick. The thing with the flu shots is no guarantee they will choose the right ones to use. Jeff and I have only gotten really sick the years we took flu shots, so we stopped. This cough is the worse thing I have had since.


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon all!


----------



## gamera154

Hello


----------



## Yvonne G

gamera154 said:


> Hello



Hi. No school today?


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm just not the kind of person who can sit around and do nothing. I'm so bored, and I don't feel like reading. I put the Weed Eater in the sun early this a.m. then went out there to start it about 10a. It started right up on the second pull. Yippee! So I'm working along the front of the tortoise fences and I get about 25' done when I run out of line. After I figure out how to get the head off, and wrap new line on now it won't start again. Dang it! It's a beautiful day, so I took some pictures. This is a flowering pear tree. An awesomely beautiful tree, but it stinks to high heaven:






This is (I think) a volunteer almond tree. It's coming up in the middle of a shrub out front of my property. Not quite as pretty as the pear, but it lets us know Spring is coming:




The almond orchard across the street is just starting to bloom:




This is my favorite cat, Spencer. She's the feral cat that had her kittens in the field across the street. I captured all of them and took the kittens to the animal shelter. Spencer loves me, and I love her! She's the first cat I see when I go outside, and she follows me around whatever I'm doing:





And this is my faithful companion, Misty. Dang, I love this dog!


----------



## dmmj

I know what I'm getting @Cowboy_Ken for Christmas


----------



## smarch

Just popping in to say I'm well, getting ready to give my 2-weeks at the office tomorrow. 
Didn't have time to catch up on the many pages of chat I missed, hope everyone's well and had a good Valentine's Day. I miss y'all!


----------



## gamera154

Yvonne G said:


> Hi. No school today?


no but i go in at 1 and get out a 3 but today i got out early


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> I know what I'm getting @Cowboy_Ken for Christmas


??????


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> ??????


sorry forgot to attach


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Speaking of state flags, don't just look this up, what is "special" about the Oregon state flag that is "unique" only to it and none of the other state flags?


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Speaking of state flags, don't just look this up, what is "special" about the Oregon state flag that is "unique" only to it and none of the other state flags?


I saw that episode of The Big Bang Theory so I know


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> sorry forgot to attach


Most excellent indeed!
The last few years I've gotten these at Christmas


----------



## dmmj

if anyone ever tell you you put too much Parmesan cheese on your pasta stop talking to them you don't need that kind of negativity


----------



## MichiganFrog

While musing about Pretend Chat this evening, I opened up Photoshop and came up with this, my piece de resistance for the day. Voila!


----------



## Yvonne G

Morning, everyone!

We've had a couple of weeks of beautiful weather, and starting today it's supposed to cool off and maybe rain by tonight.

I've been craving someone else's cooking. I especially want mashed potatoes and gravy. At first I thought I'd go to Long John Silver's, but then I thought of the Colonel. So today I'm going to KFC and getting a two piece, dark meat, regular recipe meal with a side of coleslaw. Maybe tomorrow I'll get the fish.


----------



## dmmj

I do like fish, just saying.


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Morning, everyone!
> 
> We've had a couple of weeks of beautiful weather, and starting today it's supposed to cool off and maybe rain by tonight.
> 
> I've been craving someone else's cooking. I especially want mashed potatoes and gravy. At first I thought I'd go to Long John Silver's, but then I thought of the Colonel. So today I'm going to KFC and getting a two piece, dark meat, regular recipe meal with a side of coleslaw. Maybe tomorrow I'll get the fish.



Enjoy a couple of days out. You deserve it!

Morning crew! I'm starting my day with a headache. Ain't that fun!


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Most excellent indeed!
> The last few years I've gotten these at Christmas
> View attachment 165372



The only thing with this is you've got to be careful that the dog doesn't take a bite of you thinking its the real thing LOL


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi friends


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I do like fish, just saying.



I wish we lived closer. I get the feeling we could be close friends.


----------



## Yvonne G

sibi said:


> Enjoy a couple of days out. You deserve it!
> 
> Morning crew! I'm starting my day with a headache. Ain't that fun!



I very seldom ever get a headache, but wouldn't you know it? I got one after my "procedure" last Wednesday. I don't take anything other than aspirin and I wasn't supposed to take any because it's a blood thinner.

Hope you feel better as the day rolls on.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Hi friends



Hey, Noel...what's been going on out there in Arizona? All the animals ok?


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I wish we lived closer. I get the feeling we could be close friends.


more than likely I would agree but I make a promise once I get stronger and can move a little bit easier then I do now I will make a trip up there to see you. lunch will be on me not literally but I will pay for it


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> more than likely I would agree but I make a promise once I get stronger and can move a little bit easier then I do now I will make a trip up there to see you. lunch will be on me not literally but I will pay for it



I look forward to it!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Morning, everyone!
> 
> We've had a couple of weeks of beautiful weather, and starting today it's supposed to cool off and maybe rain by tonight.
> 
> I've been craving someone else's cooking. I especially want mashed potatoes and gravy. At first I thought I'd go to Long John Silver's, but then I thought of the Colonel. So today I'm going to KFC and getting a two piece, dark meat, regular recipe meal with a side of coleslaw. Maybe tomorrow I'll get the fish.



They don't have the combo restaurants anymore, do they?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, Noel...what's been going on out there in Arizona? All the animals ok?


Hi Yvonne
It's going good out here. 
The torts are getting big. They are really enjoying the warm weather 
How are you?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> They don't have the combo restaurants anymore, do they?



No, the taco bell right down the street used to also carry Long John Silver's food, but not anymore. I'm glad, because who wants a taco that smells like it was cooked in fish grease.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Yvonne
> It's going good out here.
> The torts are getting big. They are really enjoying the warm weather
> How are you?



I'm doing pretty good....a little tired and achey, but getting better everyday. All the animals are fine and trying to adjust to my sporadic schedule. If I'm not feeling up to snuff, I just leave them locked inside their sheds, no lights. Poor things. But they'll survive. The Aldabran tortoises have learned how to open their own door, so at least the giants get out on my bad (read - lazy) days.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I got the tortoise food all washed and divvy'd up and now I don't feel like going outside and distributing it. There's no sun and it's ugly and dreary out there. But I guess I gotta force myself.


----------



## Yvonne G

Do you think my backyard could use a tortoise (or a goat, or a lawnmower)?


----------



## bouaboua

Couple sulcata will do the work in a week. No one drop them to you lately??


----------



## gamera154

Yvonne G said:


> Do you think my backyard could use a tortoise (or a goat, or a lawnmower)?
> 
> View attachment 165408


Mooooooooo get a cow


----------



## juli11

Your yards are so big.. And you're grass grow like this.. 
I have a small garden and in the winter our grass freeze and in the summer it's most of the time to dry for growing.. That's Problems


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Couple sulcata will do the work in a week. No one drop them to you lately??



No, thank goodness. This is currently a Sulcata-free zone!!


----------



## Yvonne G

juli11 said:


> Your yards are so big.. And you're grass grow like this..
> I have a small garden and in the winter our grass freeze and in the summer it's most of the time to dry for growing.. That's Problems



This is actually a type of winter grass. Once it starts to get hot it dies back.


----------



## gamera154

So cloudy today for some reason I can always count on Yvonne's morning weather for my afternoon weather


----------



## dmmj

this isn't good naked


----------



## gamera154

dmmj said:


> this isn't good naked


What


----------



## dmmj

gamera154 said:


> What


just saying


----------



## gamera154

What are you talking about


----------



## Yvonne G

gamera154 said:


> So cloudy today for some reason I can always count on Yvonne's morning weather for my afternoon weather



Is Grand Terrace north of Clovis? Never mind...I just Googled it. I guess this weather pattern is moving south.


----------



## Yvonne G

gamera154 said:


> What are you talking about



At least he's talking and not mooing at us!!


----------



## gamera154

Rain rain go away gamera wanted to go outside today


----------



## gamera154

Yvonne G said:


> Is Grand Terrace north of Clovis? Never mind...I just Googled it. I guess this weather pattern is moving south.


Yup it is at least we got rain


----------



## Yvonne G

gamera154 said:


> Rain rain go away gamera wanted to go outside today



What a spoiled little monster. Don't worry, the sun will be back in a couple days.


----------



## Yvonne G

Since I've been poorly, I've lost about 15lbs. But now that I'm feeling better, my brain doesn't want me to weigh this amount. I have such a craving to eat. I started thinking about KFC early yesterday and could hardly wait until they opened today. I ate every bite and was already thinking about Long John Silver's for tomorrow. I don't want to add those lost pounds back on, but I can't turn off my brain.

I adopted out two more box turtles today. The guy built a really nice temporary box in the garage for until the weather warms up, and such a nice outdoor habitat. I should have taken my camera with me. He did such a nice job making it look natural. And it's huge!


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> No, thank goodness. This is currently a Sulcata-free zone!!


 Aw...where's your sense of adventure?


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Most excellent indeed!
> The last few years I've gotten these at Christmas
> View attachment 165372


I have the same ones!!! And my sister has pickle ones! I'm realizing now I've never had a cut good enough to use one on in the years I've had them... I'll have to remember that next time clumsy me gets a band aid needing cut in a visible place!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

sibi said:


> Aw...where's your sense of adventure?


Long John 's !!!!


----------



## smarch

I did it. Today I gave my 2 weeks at the office (yup, to my dad... Awkward), so hopefully having time again and not working 48 hour weeks I'll be around here more. I expected relief and a little fear, but I still have no idea how I feel, all I know is I handed in my formal letter of resignation before lunch then went to my car to go to the gym for my lunch workout and completely lost it, I cried so violently I almost threw up in my car while driving. It's quite scary seeing as I've worked there since 2011 when I was still in high school and when I walk out those doors for the last time on the 29th I'll never be able to go back, nothing will ever be the same.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Since I've been poorly, I've lost about 15lbs. But now that I'm feeling better, my brain doesn't want me to weigh this amount. I have such a craving to eat. I started thinking about KFC early yesterday and could hardly wait until they opened today. I ate every bite and was already thinking about Long John Silver's for tomorrow. I don't want to add those lost pounds back on, but I can't turn off my brain.
> 
> I adopted out two more box turtles today. The guy built a really nice temporary box in the garage for until the weather warms up, and such a nice outdoor habitat. I should have taken my camera with me. He did such a nice job making it look natural. And it's huge!


Mmmmm now I'm laying in bed with my stomach wanting Taco Bell since you get KFC in my mind!


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> I did it. Today I gave my 2 weeks at the office (yup, to my dad... Awkward), so hopefully having time again and not working 48 hour weeks I'll be around here more. I expected relief and a little fear, but I still have no idea how I feel, all I know is I handed in my formal letter of resignation before lunch then went to my car to go to the gym for my lunch workout and completely lost it, I cried so violently I almost threw up in my car while driving. It's quite scary seeing as I've worked there since 2011 when I was still in high school and when I walk out those doors for the last time on the 29th I'll never be able to go back, nothing will ever be the same.



Why did you decide to quit working there?


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Mmmmm now I'm laying in bed with my stomach wanting Taco Bell since you get KFC in my mind!



M-m-m-m...I love me some Nachos Bell Grande. Or a nice enchirito with green sauce (have to ask for it, not on the menu). or a Burrito Supreme with green sauce, extra sour cream and a side of pintos and cheese (no red sauce). But then I love those darned crispy taco supremes! No - No...I'm going to Long John Silver's


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, time to go watch Laramie and dream about Slim and Jess in their snug jeans!


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


I literally had to go hunt this down, since apparently in my absence when I come back the only thing I noticed was there was an absence of "hey" I'm the recent chat. I was worried for a bit, but realize school and life and all sorts of stuff keeps people busy... Just like I've been busy. Hope all is going well in your world. Still in PA? If so, enjoying your nice northeast winter up here? All the torts doing well?


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Why did you decide to quit working there?


I had my hours cut to 16 a week back in July and they never gave them back to me, which is why I found the job at the gym. I never thought I'd actually like the gym as much as I do in the just under 4 months I've been at it, but I do, and want to move up in Planet Fitness. I found out some higher up people to me see a whole lot of potential in me to move up and I've been told by my current assistant manager that the best way to get there is to pick up all the shifts needing coverage I can... Which I've been doing, which leads to a whole lot of double shifts. I've been working so many hours I've literally been working, working out, showering, eating and sleeping. It's not been a sustainable life, in fact things were starting to feel similar to the situations that lead to me ending up with Franklin in my life, so it was time to cut the job I knew I had no future in loose.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> M-m-m-m...I love me some Nachos Bell Grande. Or a nice enchirito with green sauce (have to ask for it, not on the menu). or a Burrito Supreme with green sauce, extra sour cream and a side of pintos and cheese (no red sauce). But then I love those darned crispy taco supremes! No - No...I'm going to Long John Silver's


I used to live for the beefy 5 layer burrio but lately when I get one as a treat there's far too much bean paste compared to meat so I guess they ruined those, I even tried different taco bells! Mmmm crispy taco supreme has me now!!! Gosh darn my healthy life keeping me away from these things (don't want to be doing squats and have an accident!!) but the weight lifting at the level I'm doing it makes me want to eat everything in sight... I need to get whey protein again!
Make tacos the day after Long John Silvers! All the fast foods! 
I've never been to long john silvers, I don't think we have any close up here (that's like the nearest sonic is over an hour away... But we did just get a Popeyes right in Worcester).


----------



## sibi

smarch said:


> I had my hours cut to 16 a week back in July and they never gave them back to me, which is why I found the job at the gym. I never thought I'd actually like the gym as much as I do in the just under 4 months I've been at it, but I do, and want to move up in Planet Fitness. I found out some higher up people to me see a whole lot of potential in me to move up and I've been told by my current assistant manager that the best way to get there is to pick up all the shifts needing coverage I can... Which I've been doing, which leads to a whole lot of double shifts. I've been working so many hours I've literally been working, working out, showering, eating and sleeping. It's not been a sustainable life, in fact things were starting to feel similar to the situations that lead to me ending up with Franklin in my life, so it was time to cut the job I knew I had no future in loose.


Wait, you worked for your dad, and they cut your hours to 16 a week and never gave them back. Is that the job you cried over? Or is it the gym job that promised you to move up fast, but just run you ragged?


----------



## MPRC

We had sun just long enough today to take Ruby out for a walk and I managed to sell my Subaru with the blown engine. If I didn't have to pay $400 to get the HVAC system running on a house that I have yet to close on it would have been a great day.


----------



## Jacqui

I had Taco John tacos for supper on my drive to work.


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> We had sun just long enough today to take Ruby out for a walk and I managed to sell my Subaru with the blown engine. If I didn't have to pay $400 to get the HVAC system running on a house that I have yet to close on it would have been a great day.




HVAC?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Morning, everyone!
> 
> We've had a couple of weeks of beautiful weather, and starting today it's supposed to cool off and maybe rain by tonight.
> 
> I've been craving someone else's cooking. I especially want mashed potatoes and gravy. At first I thought I'd go to Long John Silver's, but then I thought of the Colonel. So today I'm going to KFC and getting a two piece, dark meat, regular recipe meal with a side of coleslaw. Maybe tomorrow I'll get the fish.



Mom and Tuesday nights I picked up chicken pot pies from there. Only $2.99 and pretty good.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> No, the taco bell right down the street used to also carry Long John Silver's food, but not anymore. I'm glad, because who wants a taco that smells like it was cooked in fish grease.



No fish tacos?


----------



## gamera154

tortoises for everyone


----------



## dannylozano10

And it didn't show up on mine...


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> HVAC?



Heating Ventilation Air Conditioning


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Mmmmm now I'm laying in bed with my stomach wanting Taco Bell since you get KFC in my mind!





Yvonne G said:


> M-m-m-m...I love me some Nachos Bell Grande. Or a nice enchirito with green sauce (have to ask for it, not on the menu). or a Burrito Supreme with green sauce, extra sour cream and a side of pintos and cheese (no red sauce). But then I love those darned crispy taco supremes! No - No...I'm going to Long John Silver's




I think now that you people are understanding my struggles.


----------



## jaizei

I'm still on the fence about this Quesalupa. I don't know if it's as great as they're making it out to be.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Heating Ventilation Air Conditioning



Thanks.


----------



## Jacqui

I am daydreaming about being able to open up Windows and let fresh air in. Going to be 70 tomorrow!


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I am daydreaming about being able to open up Windows and let fresh air in. Going to be 70 tomorrow!



Working tonight?


----------



## jaizei

This far, I think the best part of working nights is that Taco Bell is still open so you can get real good for breakfast


----------



## sibi

Why are you mods up so late?


----------



## jaizei

I just woke up from my nap


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Working tonight?



Yeppers. Lunch break now.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> This far, I think the best part of working nights is that Taco Bell is still open so you can get real good for breakfast



I love Taco John's on my way home!


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Why are you mods up so late?



I work a couple of overnights each week.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## MPRC

Good evening! 

And yes, the HVAC guy was servicing the heat pump and furnace. apparently the last tenants in the house I am buying didn't use the heat system so it sat for a couple of years. Luckily it has some good years left in it now that we had it serviced.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> I'm still on the fence about this Quesalupa. I don't know if it's as great as they're making it out to be.


it never is


----------



## dmmj

I think I'll make a run for the border.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Mom and Tuesday nights I picked up chicken pot pies from there. Only $2.99 and pretty good.



I LOVE the Colonel's pot pie! Not 'pretty' good - damned good!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I'm still on the fence about this Quesalupa. I don't know if it's as great as they're making it out to be.



I haven't tried anything new yet, but I will eventually. Don't forget, it's only been a couple of weeks since I've gotten over my fear of the food preparer sneezing on my meal. Give me time.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I haven't tried anything new yet, but I will eventually. Don't forget, it's only been a couple of weeks since I've gotten over my fear of the food preparer sneezing on my meal. Give me time.



The good news is that from what I've heard, taco bell uses precooked meat so there less risk of ecoli or salmonella vs places that are "fresh".


----------



## sibi

jaizei said:


> The good news is that from what I've heard, taco bell uses precooked meat so there less risk of ecoli or salmonella vs places that are "fresh".


But, that doesn't take care of the germs from sneezing on your food, yucky!

Hi crew, I woke up with another headache. Oh boy, here we go again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@smarch So I was sorta reading this and it dawned on me that you might be interested in it …How the body recovers from an ultramarathon
Date: February 18, 2016
Source: Association of Academic Physiatrists (AAP)

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/02/160218062221.htm


----------



## MPRC

All this talk about Taco Bell and I haven't had a single craving for it. McDonalds on the other hand, after a night of partying, is perfect. Mmmm salty grease.


----------



## Yvonne G

The only thing I really like at Mickey D's is what I call their 39 cent burger (now a 1.39) I buy two, take them home, slather on the mayo, salt and pepper and yumm-mm-mm


----------



## MPRC

The fries just haven't been the same since they took out the transfat.


----------



## gamera154

Yvonne G said:


> The only thing I really like at Mickey D's is what I call their 39 cent burger (now a 1.39) I buy two, take them home, slather on the mayo, salt and pepper and yumm-mm-mm


Bla fast food


----------



## bouaboua

FOOOOOOOOOOOD! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## jaizei

gamera154 said:


> Bla fast food


 
Better than eating ingredients or starving


----------



## gamera154

jaizei said:


> Better than eating ingredients or starving


I still olnylike the fries


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> The good news is that from what I've heard, taco bell uses precooked meat so there less risk of ecoli or salmonella vs places that are "fresh".


hello chipotle


----------



## dmmj

did you know that beaver tail taste like vanilla?


----------



## dmmj

that sounds dirty but its not


----------



## Yvonne G

Several years ago I bought a Dyson vacuum. Not the top of the line, but not a cheapy model either. I've been pretty happy with it. But i also wanted something easy to use when getting into the corners, cracks and crevices, so I also bought a Sears canister. I only use the vacuum and the hose, not the carpet vacuuming part.

When my sister was visiting and helping me by cleaning my house, she was using the Kenmore and vacuuming up the bird seeds along the edge of the carpet and around the legs of the furniture, then she branched out, on hands and knees and was using the hose across the expanse of carpet. I told her wait and went and got the rest of the vacuum, the wand and the floor attachment that includes a nice brush beater bar that lifts stuff off the surface of the carpet. Once we figured out how to get it all attached, she finished the rest of the room with the Kenmore. 

It's been sitting in my living room since Maggie's visit.

Building a fire in a wood stove, carrying in wood, etc. is very dirty. You can't make one fire without adding all kinds of debris to your carpet. And I've been walking on all the detritus for a few weeks now. Well today I decided since that Kenmore was sitting right there, I might as well use it and clean the carpet in the living room and office (where the wood stove is).

OMG!!!!!!! I can't begin to tell you how well that Kenmore works compared to the Dyson. It picks up the particles so good! I really wasted my $$ getting the Dyson. Trouble is, I can't get the hose off the carpet attachment to use in the cracks and crevices.


----------



## gamera154

We are the crystal gems we'll always save the day and if you think we can't we can't we'll always find a way that's why this world believe in garnet amethyst and pearl and steven


----------



## MPRC

My parents have two vacuums. My mom swears by her new fancy canister vac and my dad still uses the Kirby that they got in 1985 when they were married. I remember being terrified of that thing. It was so powerful you could probably suck a golf ball through a garden hose with it.


----------



## mike taylor

My step grandkids playing with Harry .


----------



## dmmj

let me call you sweetheart......


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> let me call you sweetheart......


OK !


----------



## mike taylor

I'd rather you not call me that . Thanks but good day to you Sir.


----------



## gamera154

Run its Godzilla


----------



## dmmj

the next time someone says you're drinking too much look at 'em say but that's impossible you're still ugly


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> the next time someone says you're drinking too much look at 'em say but that's impossible you're still ugly


I'm also fat and old ! And I collect torts !


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I LOVE the Colonel's pot pie! Not 'pretty' good - damned good!



I stand corrected.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Another beautiful sunny morning here. Won't be 70 like yesterday and the wind will be back, still a beauiful day, especially with all you TFOers chatting.


----------



## sibi

Good morning Jacqui and crew. I was up late trying to help a couple with their baby. He was trying to scratch his eyes and they said he stopped eating. It turns out that, I believe, the tort swallowed a tiny twig from his substrate and after a couple of hours with the initial symptoms, he looked like he was gasping for air. Oh boy, am I worried! I've seen that before and if that obstruction isn't removed, well you know. Besides that, after a warm soak in Pedialyte and carrot baby food, it appeared the baby took in some water and, last I heard, the couple said when looking in his mouth for any obstruction, they saw bubbles Last night they put their poor, tired, and stressed baby to sleep. I haven't heard from them since. I'm hoping they took him to the vet.


----------



## Yvonne G

LaDukePhoto said:


> My parents have two vacuums. My mom swears by her new fancy canister vac and my dad still uses the Kirby that they got in 1985 when they were married. I remember being terrified of that thing. It was so powerful you could probably suck a golf ball through a garden hose with it.



Kirby is supposed to be one of the best. I would have bought a Kirby instead of the Dyson, except I couldn't afford it. 20 or 30 years ago Kirby had a sales gimmick where they'd come clean your carpet after they demonstrated their vacuum. I took them up on the offer and had them do my bedroom. I was supposed to first vacuum the bedroom carpet with my vacuum (I don't remember what I had in those days), then they would re-vacuum with a Kirby. They had a special machine that didn't take all the dirt up into a bag, but captured it in some sort of little thing where they could actually show us how much more they were getting out of the carpet. I went over my carpet a couple of times, and then they vacuumed. It was amazing the amount of sand and dirt that Kirby pulled up out of the "clean" carpet. Absolutely amazing. That's been my dream machine ever since. But they're way too expensive.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sounds more like a respiratory infection. The tortoise brushes at his face with a R.I. too.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning ! How's everyone doing ? It's Friday ! Roller derby Houston tomorrow ! Love me some roller derby .


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Kirby is supposed to be one of the best. I would have bought a Kirby instead of the Dyson, except I couldn't afford it. 20 or 30 years ago Kirby had a sales gimmick where they'd come clean your carpet after they demonstrated their vacuum. I took them up on the offer and had them do my bedroom. I was supposed to first vacuum the bedroom carpet with my vacuum (I don't remember what I had in those days), then they would re-vacuum with a Kirby. They had a special machine that didn't take all the dirt up into a bag, but captured it in some sort of little thing where they could actually show us how much more they were getting out of the carpet. I went over my carpet a couple of times, and then they vacuumed. It was amazing the amount of sand and dirt that Kirby pulled up out of the "clean" carpet. Absolutely amazing. That's been my dream machine ever since. But they're way too expensive.


Well, I may gift one to you when I die. It's only about two years old and my husband hates it. Now that only my bedrooms have carpet, I never use I anymore. What a waste! But, when I die, if you still want it, I'll have it sent to you.


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Sounds more like a respiratory infection. The tortoise brushes at his face with a R.I. too.


But there were videos that he captured where the baby's eyes were shut and he was attempting to walk and instead was staggering and plopping instead. He couldn't walk straight and his head was drooped at times.

Then during the soak, his mouth started to open and close. His substrate did had tiny pieces of twigs in it.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Good morning ! How's everyone doing ? It's Friday ! Roller derby Houston tomorrow ! Love me some roller derby .



Roller derby used to be terribly popular back when I was younger. Then for years and years I never heard much about it. It seems to be gaining in popularity once again.


----------



## Yvonne G

sibi said:


> Well, I may gift one to you when I die. It's only about two years old and my husband hayes it. Now that only my bedrooms have carpet, I never use I anymore. What a waste! But, when I die, if you still want it, I'll have it sent to you.



Of course! But chances are pretty good I won't be around anymore once you've hit the big one.

Maybe I can buy it from you now. I wonder what shipping would be on an item like that. And how would one package it. Hm-m-m-m


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Of course! But chances are pretty good I won't be around anymore once you've hit the big one.


Not really. I'm so sick that I may die sooner than you think. Anyhow, let's just see and wait on that. Besides, my mil also bought one a year before I did and if she kicks the bucket and you're still here, it's yours.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's going to be another beautiful, sunny day here in Central Calif. Not a cloud in the sky. Close to 70 the next three days, then close to 80 for many days after that. I guess spring has sprung here in my neck of the woods. Glad I'm feeling better. This is my kind of weather. Just right for working outside! And I'd much rather work outside than in.

I'll run errands this a.m. soon as the stores open, then, hopefully I'll have enough get up and go to go outside and see what trouble I can get into. I still have to get the leaves off the roof of the garage.

I'd really like to buy a small riding mower. But I can't afford a new one and hate to get cheated buying a used one. As tall as the grass is in all the tortoise yards, my Weed Eater is going to be getting quite a work-out in the near future. 

I'm also going to try real hard to start walking the pasture again. I think that's the way I'm going to build my stamina back up.


----------



## dmmj

well la dee da aren't we all fancy with R clean rooms huh?


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> well la dee da aren't we all fancy with R clean rooms huh?



I wish! If I could afford it, Molly Maids would be here once a week!


----------



## dmmj

I cook using the four major food groups . canned,,frozen, bag and box


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Kirby is supposed to be one of the best. I would have bought a Kirby instead of the Dyson, except I couldn't afford it. 20 or 30 years ago Kirby had a sales gimmick where they'd come clean your carpet after they demonstrated their vacuum. I took them up on the offer and had them do my bedroom. I was supposed to first vacuum the bedroom carpet with my vacuum (I don't remember what I had in those days), then they would re-vacuum with a Kirby. They had a special machine that didn't take all the dirt up into a bag, but captured it in some sort of little thing where they could actually show us how much more they were getting out of the carpet. I went over my carpet a couple of times, and then they vacuumed. It was amazing the amount of sand and dirt that Kirby pulled up out of the "clean" carpet. Absolutely amazing. That's been my dream machine ever since. But they're way too expensive.




That's the worst thing about carpet and why I can't have it in my house; knowing there always be some dirt underneath it that you can't get to.


----------



## jaizei

Back when I first bought my house, before I ripped the carpet up, I thought about a central vacuum but wisely decided it was too much work.


----------



## sibi

jaizei said:


> Back when I first bought my house, before I ripped the carpet up, I thought about a central vacuum but wisely decided it was too much work.



That was truly wise bc most people are liking the hard floors now. I have tiles, some that look like wood. If it weren't because I don't see how I can move my bedroom furniture into another room so that tiles could be installed, I would have a carpet -free house!


----------



## Momof4

Happy Friday chatters!! 

I spent a wonderful day at Disneyland yesterday with the family and my sister in law! 
It rained the entire drive up but stopped when we parked! It turned out to be a gorgeous long day! 
Now that the kids are older, one day just isn't long enough!

I love Pirate's and Indiana Jones!
What's your favorite ride?


----------



## sibi

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday chatters!!
> 
> I spent a wonderful day at Disneyland yesterday with the family and my sister in law!
> It rained the entire drive up but stopped when we parked! It turned out to be a gorgeous long day!
> Now that the kids are older, one day just isn't long enough!
> 
> I love Pirate's and Indiana Jones!
> What's your favorite ride?


The tea cup ride ;P I can't do the risky rides anymore. I use to be such a daredevil when I was younger. Don't know where my lion's courage went.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Not really. I'm so sick that I may die sooner than you think. Anyhow, let's just see and wait on that. Besides, my mil also bought one a year before I did and if she kicks the bucket and you're still here, it's yours.



You are required to live lots more years. You too, Yvonne.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday chatters!!
> 
> I spent a wonderful day at Disneyland yesterday with the family and my sister in law!
> It rained the entire drive up but stopped when we parked! It turned out to be a gorgeous long day!
> Now that the kids are older, one day just isn't long enough!
> 
> I love Pirate's and Indiana Jones!
> What's your favorite ride?




I would like most I guess it would be the car ride to it.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday chatters!!
> 
> I spent a wonderful day at Disneyland yesterday with the family and my sister in law!
> It rained the entire drive up but stopped when we parked! It turned out to be a gorgeous long day!
> Now that the kids are older, one day just isn't long enough!
> 
> I love Pirate's and Indiana Jones!
> What's your favorite ride?



Glad you had a great time. How is the sick child?


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> You are required to live lots more years. You too, Yvonne.


Okay, that will work for me. Only thing is, you've got to convince my body of that


----------



## smarch

sibi said:


> Wait, you worked for your dad, and they cut your hours to 16 a week and never gave them back. Is that the job you cried over? Or is it the gym job that promised you to move up fast, but just run you ragged?


I worked at the same company as my dad, basically he was the guy who gave me work so he was my boss, but the dept head cut my hours. Yes the office is the job I cried over, just because I've been going there since 2011 and change is terrifying and very real now. The gym job is still looking good for me, in a few weeks it's spring break (a lot of coworkers are still in college) so A LOT of shifts need coverage, so I literally picked up all the ones I could, I counted the hours that week and the total I've spoken for is 54... 54!! That check will be nice, but in reality I'm just doing it because they need me, and I know it will look very good in my quest to move up (not that everything I'm doing hasn't already been noticed)


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @smarch So I was sorta reading this and it dawned on me that you might be interested in it …How the body recovers from an ultramarathon
> Date: February 18, 2016
> Source: Association of Academic Physiatrists (AAP)
> 
> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/02/160218062221.htm


I actually know A guy who ran a 100miler and ended up getting rhabdo from it because of the effort and strain put on his body... His recovery differed a bit from that article covers because of that haha... Runners are so crazy he's actually proud of that hahah


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Of course! But chances are pretty good I won't be around anymore once you've hit the big one.
> 
> Maybe I can buy it from you now. I wonder what shipping would be on an item like that. And how would one package it. Hm-m-m-m


Don't know, it's heavy and it has a box of accessories with it. I'll try and weigh the thing. Then, we can call to see what an item like that will cost to ship. Oh, I got it! We can call 'ShipAReptile' and it may be cheaper to send LOL


----------



## smarch

Well... Taco Bell is STILL on my mind! So I think after spending all sorts of effort on leg day today at the gym in going to get a whole lot of Taco Bell lol yummy!!!


----------



## gamera154

That felling you get when you get to stay home and go on tortoise forum


----------



## MPRC

I think Vern has cabin fever. That or he's a pervert. Every time I go talk to him he flashes me and starts rubbing his junk on things. Anyone need a plain looking northern redfoot as a stud, haha.


----------



## sibi

LaDukePhoto said:


> I think Vern has cabin fever. That or he's a pervert. Every time I go talk to him he flashes me and starts rubbing his junk on things. Anyone need a plain looking northern redfoot as a stud, haha.


He just likes you


----------



## MPRC

sibi said:


> He just likes you



I'll have to find a way to let him down easy. I think the 2 lady tortoises that are going to come live with us soon might be a good way to break it to him that I'm not interested. We'll just have to make it through quarantine first!


----------



## Momof4

He's better but still a bit weak. He was a trooper though! Both kids had a private Taekwondo lesson at 9am because they both tournaments coming up and one is the Nationals in Vegas so they need to train. 

So many kids came home with this same type B flu from camp! My friends husband got it too from his son. I pray we don't get it!


----------



## dmmj

I better grab my dumbrella its really stupid out there today


----------



## MPRC

I had a client move their shoot from 3:30 to 1:00. I busted a** to get here by 1:00 and they have ghosted on me. No messages, not answering the phone, nothing. It's pouring And I forgot my jacket so they get 10 minutes and then I am going to get some hot soup


----------



## dmmj

I just set up a girlfriend me account for my kidney transplant. My insurance will cover most of the operation medicine but even that will be a very expensive operation.


----------



## smarch

gamera154 said:


> That felling you get when you get to stay home and go on tortoise forum


I wish I still got that feeling, I'm working far too much to ever have a day like that!


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> I better grab my dumbrella its really stupid out there today


Don't I know it. Today at the gym a guy who's already a member came in to sign up his girlfriend, and brought absolutely nothing to pay to sign up... And got frustrated at me when I said you had to pay now to sign up ... People are very dumb sometimes...


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Roller derby used to be terribly popular back when I was younger. Then for years and years I never heard much about it. It seems to be gaining in popularity once again.


Yes indeed it is Yvonne .


----------



## sibi

dmmj said:


> I just set up a girlfriend me account for my kidney transplant. My insurance will cover most of the operation medicine but even that will be a very expensive operation.


Nice girlfriend to do this for you. Is she a match?


----------



## sibi

smarch said:


> Don't I know it. Today at the gym a guy who's already a member came in to sign up his girlfriend, and brought absolutely nothing to pay to sign up... And got frustrated at me when I said you had to pay now to sign up ... People are very dumb sometimes...


Yeah, I mean, what they just signed up and use the facility then don't pay? Don't people think? I bet if it were his business, he'd get it real quick.


----------



## dmmj

sibi said:


> Nice girlfriend to do this for you. Is she a match?


I set it up but she doesn't match I gotta figure out how to promote my GoFundMe thing


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Don't I know it. Today at the gym a guy who's already a member came in to sign up his girlfriend, and brought absolutely nothing to pay to sign up... And got frustrated at me when I said you had to pay now to sign up ... People are very dumb sometimes...



Since he was a member, I don't think it's too far out there.


----------



## dmmj

girlfriend account? It's GoFundMe stupid talk to text


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I set it up but she doesn't match I gotta figure out how to promote my GoFundMe thing



What about a paired exchange?


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> What about a paired exchange?


what do you mean, please explain?


----------



## dmmj

don't forget to shake your money maker


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> what do you mean, please explain?



If you have a willing donor, but they don't match you, they give to someone else and you get that person's donor.


----------



## dmmj

I see


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I just set up a girlfriend me account for my kidney transplant. My insurance will cover most of the operation medicine but even that will be a very expensive operation.



Did you put the link up on your Facebook page? I couldn't find it just googling for it.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I set it up but she doesn't match I gotta figure out how to promote my GoFundMe thing



put it on your Facebook page then give us the link to your facebook page. And be specific, because there already is a David Jones go fund me that isn't you.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> put it on your Facebook page then give us the link to your facebook page. And be specific, because there already is a David Jones go fund me that isn't you.


yes I have it on my Facebook right now it's my name and kidney transplant


----------



## smarch

dmmj said:


> I set it up but she doesn't match I gotta figure out how to promote my GoFundMe thing


What is your blood type, you can message me that if you'd like, I'm B+ I know from there the match stuff gets more complicated


----------



## dmmj

smarch said:


> What is your blood type, you can message me that if you'd like, I'm B+ I know from there the match stuff gets more complicated


 B pos


----------



## dmmj

smarch said:


> What is your blood type, you can message me that if you'd like, I'm B+ I know from there the match stuff gets more complicated


 B pos


----------



## sibi

dmmj said:


> I just set up a girlfriend me account for my kidney transplant. My insurance will cover most of the operation medicine but even that will be a very expensive operation.



Oh my, did Ai get that wrong. I now understand your last comment. Don't you just hat when it does that? Something I have to fight with the autocorrect to accept my word or spelling. It keeps wanting to inject its own rendition, ugh!


----------



## Yvonne G

The Forum rules don't allow for requests for money for charity or whatever, but if you go to David's facebook page, his go fund me account is shown on FB:

https://www.facebook.com/david.m.jones.735?fref=hovercard


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Saturday, everyone! Br-r-r-r it's cold in here. But supposed to be in the 70's today, so can't make a fire or it'll be too hot in here later on. Poor Misty's teeth are chattering and she's giving me the stink eye.


----------



## Yvonne G

I ordered some Tru-Lemon packets from Amazon, received them a couple days ago. Each packet contains about the equivalent of one wedge of lemon, and as I don't like water, adding this packet to my bottle of water helps me be able to choke it down. So, I can remember opening the Amazon box and seeing what was inside, but I'll be damned if I can find the product. It's not in the cupboard where it should be, it's not on my desk where I put the mail, and it doesn't seem to be laying around the house anywhere that I can see.

I was so cold this a.m. that I finally turned on the oven and opened the door, then piddled around in the kitchen, sweeping, etc. while I took advantage of the wonderful heat coming off the range. While I was enjoying the heat, I soaked all the indoor babies and got dressed. So now it's time to turn off the range and go outside and tend to the rest of the critters. Br-r-r-r, but here I go.......


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> He's better but still a bit weak. He was a trooper though! Both kids had a private Taekwondo lesson at 9am because they both tournaments coming up and one is the Nationals in Vegas so they need to train.
> 
> So many kids came home with this same type B flu from camp! My friends husband got it too from his son. I pray we don't get it!



My next question was going to be about others at the camp.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I just set up a girlfriend me account for my kidney transplant. My insurance will cover most of the operation medicine but even that will be a very expensive operation.



Can I ask how much needs to be raised? What sort of timeline are you looking at?


----------



## gamera154

Yea Saturday the day where you get to do nothing


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I ordered some Tru-Lemon packets from Amazon, received them a couple days ago. Each packet contains about the equivalent of one wedge of lemon, and as I don't like water, adding this packet to my bottle of water helps me be able to choke it down. So, I can remember opening the Amazon box and seeing what was inside, but I'll be damned if I can find the product. It's not in the cupboard where it should be, it's not on my desk where I put the mail, and it doesn't seem to be laying around the house anywhere that I can see.
> 
> I was so cold this a.m. that I finally turned on the oven and opened the door, then piddled around in the kitchen, sweeping, etc. while I took advantage of the wonderful heat coming off the range. While I was enjoying the heat, I soaked all the indoor babies and got dressed. So now it's time to turn off the range and go outside and tend to the rest of the critters. Br-r-r-r, but here I go.......



Misty hid it to get back at you for not keeping her warm.  I have some of those packets with the lemon juice.


----------



## Jacqui

gamera154 said:


> Yea Saturday the day where you get to do nothing



I always have a list of things to do and every day it gets longer and longer.


----------



## Jacqui

Treating myself to Mexican, TFO and a good book for lunch


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Can I ask how much needs to be raised? What sort of timeline are you looking at?


 my time frame is variable right now. if I find a live donor I can be good to go in 6 months maybe less if I have to wait for a cadaver donor it could take 7 years. the transferring company wants me to show at least 15,000 they would prefer 50 which is why I put that amount there. the operation and medicines for anti rejection are very expensive


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> I always have a list of things to do and every day it gets longer and longer.


ahh youth huh?


----------



## Yvonne G

There isn't a good Mexican restaurant close to me, and the one I really like is a sit down restaurant. I like to take out.

Trying to access the Forum on my Kindle is extremely exasperating. I've been trying off and on for several months to access the Forum on my Kindle. In the first place, I don't know my password (I'm permanently logged in from my computer), so in order to post from my Kindle, I tried to make a new account. I've been trying to get in for so long I'm ready to do like David and drop (read throw) the darned thing. My latest endeavor had me signing in as agent 007, but I messed up and put in an incorrect email address, so my confirmation email when to an incorrect email. In trying to fix it through 007's personal stuff, I keep being told my email address is already in use. Folks, I have about 4 email addresses, and only two Forum accounts (Yvonne G and The Birthday Fairy), so how can all 4 of my email addresses be in use? Oh well. It's too hard trying to type on that small Kindle screen anyway. I'll just stick with my computer.


----------



## Jacqui

I like the sit down ones on days like today. Ice tea refill and no animals hanging on me. Driving times I like the drive thru and eating on the road.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> There isn't a good Mexican restaurant close to me, and the one I really like is a sit down restaurant. I like to take out.
> 
> Trying to access the Forum on my Kindle is extremely exasperating. I've been trying off and on for several months to access the Forum on my Kindle. In the first place, I don't know my password (I'm permanently logged in from my computer), so in order to post from my Kindle, I tried to make a new account. I've been trying to get in for so long I'm ready to do like David and drop (read throw) the darned thing. My latest endeavor had me signing in as agent 007, but I messed up and put in an incorrect email address, so my confirmation email when to an incorrect email. In trying to fix it through 007's personal stuff, I keep being told my email address is already in use. Folks, I have about 4 email addresses, and only two Forum accounts (Yvonne G and The Birthday Fairy), so how can all 4 of my email addresses be in use? Oh well. It's too hard trying to type on that small Kindle screen anyway. I'll just stick with my computer.



Don't forget about @even gomer


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I like the sit down ones on days like today. Ice tea refill and no animals hanging on me. Driving times I like the drive thru and eating on the road.



Most of my eating is while I'm driving. My truck is basically the most expensive dining room table ever.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Don't forget about @even gomer



I forgot all about that one. I wonder what her password is.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Most of my eating is while I'm driving. My truck is basically the most expensive dining room table ever.



I like to pick it up at the drive thru window and take it home and doctor it up.


----------



## dmmj

my favorite Mexican restaurant is Casa Del Rey in San Dimas


----------



## Yvonne G

Today for lunch I'm having Jimmy Dean's macaroni and cheese (a frozen entree). It's pretty tasty, but not enough food to fill a body up.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> my time frame is variable right now. if I find a live donor I can be good to go in 6 months maybe less if I have to wait for a cadaver donor it could take 7 years. the transferring company wants me to show at least 15,000 they would prefer 50 which is why I put that amount there. the operation and medicines for anti rejection are very expensive



So if the money isn't there, they skip over you?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> my favorite Mexican restaurant is Casa Del Rey in San Dimas



This one, Jalisco, in Fairbury is my favorite.


----------



## Jacqui

It is a sunny 63 here currently.


----------



## Jacqui

Now I am done eating, found out my daughter is in town. Guess will sit here longer and feed her lunch, too.


----------



## Jacqui

I got to see my daughter's wedding dress.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> So if the money isn't there, they skip over you?


Yes and No they want to make sure I'll be able to afford the anti rejection medicine for the rest of my life if I stop taking those my body will reject the kidney


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi peeps


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi peeps



Hey Kiddo!


----------



## Jacqui

Okay, bad person bought two clearance mini roses. Bad because I know they will die before it is warm enough to plant them.


----------



## Jacqui

I am feeling lucky today. I got time with my daughter, found a nickel and at another location found a dime.


----------



## MichiganFrog

Check out our boys enjoying what feels like the first day of Spring here in NW Florida. It sure was tough getting them moving this morning, but it's nice to finally see them out enjoying the sun!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hey Kiddo!


Hi there!!


----------



## MPRC

I was good today and didn't spend the money I made this morning on a pile of these things so I could fill them with tortoises, but don't they look perfect? $125 and they are already sealed and wired with electricity. 3x4ft floor space. 

Apparently you have to stand on your head to appreciate them. Dumb phone.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MichiganFrog said:


> Check out our boys enjoying what feels like the first day of Spring here in NW Florida. It sure was tough getting them moving this morning, but it's nice to finally see them out enjoying the sun!
> 
> View attachment 165616


Beautiful Tortoises 
MichiganFrog & sibi


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Beautiful Tortoises
> MichiganFrog & sibi





MichiganFrog said:


> Check out our boys enjoying what feels like the first day of Spring here in NW Florida. It sure was tough getting them moving this morning, but it's nice to finally see them out enjoying the sun!
> 
> View attachment 165616



I wish you could have seen Baby Runt sprawling out in her space. Mr George was in the patio area looking to break through to Baby Runt's side. I got a new CD player today, and I played Chopin and Celene Dion's music. The whole neighborhood heard the music play all afternoon. It was great!


----------



## mike taylor

Waiting in line downtown to get in for Derby time . Also got four tickets for Megadeath . My sons favorite band .


----------



## Elohi

Truman says hello.


----------



## MPRC

Oh. My. God. I want to squeeze him so hard!


----------



## Elohi

LaDukePhoto said:


> Oh. My. God. I want to squeeze him so hard!


He is seriously the sweetest little soul. I melt when he walks around honking at me.


----------



## mike taylor

So you got yourself some real live bacon ! Haha


----------



## Myroli

Is he a teacup or a baby pot belly?


----------



## Elohi

Myroli said:


> Is he a teacup or a baby pot belly?


He's a mini. He's half mini potbelly and half Juliana. He's 2 months old.


----------



## dmmj

my doctor recently told me to start killing people. not in so many words of course he said I should reduce my stress


----------



## mike taylor

Elohi said:


> He's a mini. He's half mini potbelly and half Juliana. He's 2 months old.


I've raised a lot of pigs . I've heard of mini pigs ,but they never stay small . Let me see yours in a year . They get bigger than you think . But they are smart . They watch you and learn fast . I had show pigs that opened gates . Found them on the porch waiting for food . haha


----------



## mike taylor

Here are two pigs names 26&27 ( ear tag numbers ) they were smart . I had a slide lock between them and every morning they were in the same pen .


----------



## dmmj

I do not like food that is smarter than me


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Here are two pigs names 26&27 ( ear tag numbers ) they were smart . I had a slide lock between them and every morning they were in the same pen .



Lol we called ours Porkchop, Bacon and Ham.


----------



## Momof4

Had so much fun to tonight playing pool and drinking a few beers in a dive bar for my friends birthday! 
I'm loving the new style juke box!


----------



## MPRC

I'm cranky, the audio on the computer isn't working and I'm too dumb and the boyfriend is too tired to fix it so what do we do? Watch Laserdisks. First Airplane now Tron. 
I miss Netflix.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LaDukePhoto said:


> I'm cranky, the audio on the computer isn't working and I'm too dumb and too tired to fix it.


Did you spend 30 uninterrupted minutes trying to get the audio to work? When I've lost track of something,(lately often) my girlfriend suggests to just start cleaning, then I'll find what I'm looking for. Will your computer play any audio, or just audio from the Internet Machine? Good luck with this dear, this is one more reason I use my iPhone 6 w/background music playing, (Hank and Waylon) while reading the Forum, what could be better? Foreigneer and Styx? Ummm noo …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> I do not like food that is smarter than me




don't worry David, I'm figuring @mike taylor would loan you one of his boys to bow hunt some up for you. From what I've been told, for best results, you shouldn't even skin or gut 'em.


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Sunday!


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Sunday!


 Good morning Yvonne, Cowboy, Dave, LaDuke, Kathy, and Jacqui! Did I miss someone?


----------



## Yvonne G

Probably, but what the heck!


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> I've raised a lot of pigs . I've heard of mini pigs ,but they never stay small . Let me see yours in a year . They get bigger than you think . But they are smart . They watch you and learn fast . I had show pigs that opened gates . Found them on the porch waiting for food . haha



I've raised a lot of pigs too but never any mini's. His parents are both under 100 lbs so if he reaches 100 lbs I'd be really surprised. Here are his parents. 




Mom on the right, the other is a female Juliana. 


This is daddy. A Juliana.


----------



## MPRC

I hate arm clocks and I rarely use them because I usually can wake up naturally. Today is an exception and I am really irked that I was violently torn from a terrible dream before I had the option of trying to resolve the issues.


----------



## sibi

LaDukePhoto said:


> I hate arm clocks and I rarely use them because I usually can wake up naturally. Today is an exception and I am really irked that I was violently torn from a terrible dream before I had the option of trying to resolve the issues.



LOL Don't you just hate that? I always want to finish a dream with some resolution. If you wake up naturally, why do you even need an alarm clock?


----------



## MPRC

I *usually* wake up naturally, but I had somewhere to be this morning and stayed up later entertaining guests. I am STILL grumpy about the fact that everyone I encountered in my dream hated me and I was finally getting to the bottom of it when I woke up.


----------



## mike taylor

Elohi said:


> I've raised a lot of pigs too but never any mini's. His parents are both under 100 lbs so if he reaches 100 lbs I'd be really surprised. Here are his parents.
> View attachment 165700
> 
> View attachment 165701
> 
> Mom on the right, the other is a female Juliana.
> View attachment 165702
> 
> This is daddy. A Juliana.


They say 15-50 pounds . All the ones around here are more like 100 or more pounds . You may have found someone with real mini pigs . I tried to dig up a picture of my sons first pig . Man that pig got big . He put 335 pounds of meat in the freezer that year .


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Sunday afternoon! ! !


----------



## sibi

LaDukePhoto said:


> I *usually* wake up naturally, but I had somewhere to be this morning and stayed up later entertaining guests. I am STILL grumpy about the fact that everyone I encountered in my dream hated me and I was finally getting to the bottom of it when I woke up.



Lol, maybe you can get the scenery again tonight and finish this thing.


----------



## mike taylor

Up front for the show !


----------



## Momof4

I hope everyone had a nice weekend. 
I was very lazy and lethargic but enjoyed the down time.


----------



## Momof4

I just locked my RF's in their heated shed for the first time! I'm so nervous!


----------



## MPRC

Lazy and Lethargic aren't weekend words around here, we both always work on the weekends so Tuesday is our self imposed day off where we only work if we *want* to, not because we feel like we have to.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Sunday!



You aren't kidding...,.I got Girl Scout Thin Mints, and NASCAR season started. I sat and watched the Daytona and got sick eating 2 boxes of Thin Mints......what a great day!!! And Denny Hamlin won and I was happy most of the day.....


----------



## sibi

LaDukePhoto said:


> Lazy and Lethargic aren't weekend words around here, we both always work on the weekends so Tuesday is our self imposed day off where we only work if we *want* to, not because we feel like we have to.


What do you do?


----------



## MPRC

I am primarily a photographer, weddings pay my bills. I also do family photos, engagements, maternity, sporting events and all kinds of neat things. This weekend I had 6 shoots. 2 families, a house (real estate), an engagement, maternity and a business head shot session.

With the help of my boyfriend, Chris I also run an online vintage shop from my home on Etsy that gets a lot of traffic and sees me running to the post office constantly as well as buying, creating, and repairing neat things to sell. This is our 'fun' work that we do together. I specialize in cameras and he does anything to do with audio. He also creates one of a kind art though we haven't done a lot of that lately.

Chris is a mechanic who specializes in electrical and fabrication for customizing classic cars from our home garage, though lately he's been doing a lot of basic stuff like brakes, wheel bearings and tuning up cars for friends. 

Despite cramming ourselves into a 400sq ft apartment with 2 tortoises a cat and a rat we can still tolerate the fact that we are both home together constantly, I would have killed and eaten just about anyone else I know by this point.  I can't wait until we move into our house next month!


----------



## sibi

LaDukePhoto said:


> I am primarily a photographer, weddings pay my bills. I also do family photos, engagements, maternity, sporting events and all kinds of neat things. This weekend I had 6 shoots. 2 families, a house (real estate), an engagement, maternity and a business head shot session.
> 
> With the help of my boyfriend, Chris I also run an online vintage shop from my home on Etsy that gets a lot of traffic and sees me running to the post office constantly as well as buying, creating, and repairing neat things to sell. This is our 'fun' work that we do together. I specialize in cameras and he does anything to do with audio. He also creates one of a kind art though we haven't done a lot of that lately.
> 
> Chris is a mechanic who specializes in electrical and fabrication for customizing classic cars from our home garage, though lately he's been doing a lot of basic stuff like brakes, wheel bearings and tuning up cars for friends.
> 
> Despite cramming ourselves into a 400sq ft apartment with 2 tortoises a cat and a rat we can still tolerate the fact that we are both home together constantly, I would have killed and eaten just about anyone else I know by this point.  I can't wait until we move into our house next month!



Well, Congrats to you in advance! It's nice to work out of your home. My husband would love to do that. He's a custom software engineer /developer. His job is only 3 mins. by car. I stay home and care for 4 sulcatas. I was an English teacher


----------



## MPRC

It definitely hasn't been easy, but I've been self employed full time for 5 years now and I only have to eat ramen like once a week  I guess that keeps me out of the 'starving artist' bracket. 
Before I was able to build up my photography business and go full time I was a vet assistant for 7 years. I would really like to have that opportunity again someday, but right now there's no time to devote to a 9-5 type job. I'm too busy oiling old typewriters and picking crap out of camera crevices with toothpicks and dental tools. (When I'm not photoshopping acne off of high school seniors)


----------



## mike taylor

That was an awesome concert !
People were crowd surfing .


----------



## sibi

mike taylor said:


> That was an awesome concert !
> People were crowd surfing .


What concert was it?


----------



## mike taylor

Megadeath was the concert.


----------



## Yvonne G

This was Mimi, a rescued-from-neighbor pot belly pig I had a few summers ago. He died shortly after I got him:




Because Mimi was so fat, he couldn't see (fat folds over his eyes). I put him on a diet and had the vet out to take off his tusks and trim his feet. She couldn't finish the job in one visit, and so I had her out a second time. Because he had been on a diet, he was considerably lighter in weight the second visit, however, the vet didn't allow for the weight loss and gave him too much sedative. He never woke up.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, Jacqui! Working today?


----------



## Yvonne G

I woke up this a.m. at 4:30 and couldn't go back to sleep. Cleaned the kitchen, prepared tortoise food, read the Forum posts. I s'pose I could vacuum and dust - nah.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I woke up this a.m. at 4:30 and couldn't go back to sleep. Cleaned the kitchen, prepared tortoise food, read the Forum posts. I s'pose I could vacuum and dust - nah.




Nah, that's just silly talk!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> This was Mimi, a rescued-from-neighbor pot belly pig I had a few summers ago. He died shortly after I got him:
> 
> View attachment 165726
> 
> 
> Because Mimi was so fat, he couldn't see (fat folds over his eyes). I put him on a diet and had the vet out to take off his tusks and trim his feet. She couldn't finish the job in one visit, and so I had her out a second time. Because he had been on a diet, he was considerably lighter in weight the second visit, however, the vet didn't allow for the weight loss and gave him too much sedative. He never woke up.



That is so sad so Mimi lost that much weight that he was that over dosed? What did the vet say or do? 
Any compensation?


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> This was Mimi, a rescued-from-neighbor pot belly pig I had a few summers ago. He died shortly after I got him:
> 
> View attachment 165726
> 
> 
> Because Mimi was so fat, he couldn't see (fat folds over his eyes). I put him on a diet and had the vet out to take off his tusks and trim his feet. She couldn't finish the job in one visit, and so I had her out a second time. Because he had been on a diet, he was considerably lighter in weight the second visit, however, the vet didn't allow for the weight loss and gave him too much sedative. He never woke up.


Omg that's terrible! Poor piggie.


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> This was Mimi, a rescued-from-neighbor pot belly pig I had a few summers ago. He died shortly after I got him:
> 
> View attachment 165726
> 
> 
> Because Mimi was so fat, he couldn't see (fat folds over his eyes). I put him on a diet and had the vet out to take off his tusks and trim his feet. She couldn't finish the job in one visit, and so I had her out a second time. Because he had been on a diet, he was considerably lighter in weight the second visit, however, the vet didn't allow for the weight loss and gave him too much sedative. He never woke up.



If he were a doctor of humans, he would have been grossly negligent! How does one not take a current weight when going for surgery? What a shame. At least she didn't suffered 

On second thought, the vet was grossly negligent no matter what kind of doctor he would've been.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> That is so sad so Mimi lost that much weight that he was that over dosed? What did the vet say or do?
> Any compensation?



No, it was an honest mistake. She felt bad.


----------



## Yvonne G

sibi said:


> If he were a doctor of humans, he would have been grossly negligent! How does one not take a current weight when going for surgery? What a shame. At least she didn't suffered
> 
> On second thought, the vet was grossly negligent no matter what kind of doctor he would've been.



Please bear in mind that this was outside, no electricity, in the barn paddock. No way to weigh the pig. Barn visits made by vets are sometimes a best guess scenario.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, Jacqui! Working today?


Yeppers


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui is working its stinking Monday .


----------



## MPRC

A 6pm nap may have been ill advised.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> A 6pm nap may have been ill advised.



Those are the worst! Good luck tonight!


----------



## sibi

Hi Kathy, glad someone is on tonight


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I am currently watching, "The Rocky Horror Picture Show" for likely the 459th time. I so can't wait for my honey to watch this next time she's over and see her expression while I sing along with most of the movie …LOL


----------



## MPRC

Good news about the nap, I'm still tired enough for my usual 2am bedtime. Bad news, the cat is sitting on my lap being sweet which never happens and now I don't want to disturb here even though my leg is asleep.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning waking up to another rainy day!


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Tuesday! Tonight is NCIS and Rizzoli and Isles!!

I've been working on getting the leaves off the garage roof. Baby steps. I'm just so tired and weak. Climbing the ladder really strains those darned muscles. At least the weather will be in my favor. Not supposed to get any rain for quite a while.

Misty and I have started our walks again. 10 times around the pasture equals appx. a mile. Since I was able to start right up again at 10 laps, it makes me realize I'm not going far enough. But it's so darned boring!

I may go in to town today and see if Sears has a cheapy riding mower. And while I'm in town, I just may stop off at der Weeny Dog and get a couple of mustard dogs, extra mustard!

How's the little piggy doing, Monica?


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, as interesting as you all are this a.m., I must bite the bullet and get my act together and go do something. Later...


----------



## sibi

Morning Yvonne. Hey, Monica, are you there? Good morning everybody


----------



## Momof4

Good morning! 
My heated house seems to be working out pretty good! 
The torts used to put themselves to bed inside until I added the vinyl strips. Now they retreat into a buried plastic pot. I guess it will take time.


----------



## sibi

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> My heated house seems to be working out pretty good!
> The torts used to put themselves to bed inside until I added the vinyl strips. Now they retreat into a buried plastic pot. I guess it will take time.


It will take time. Anything new introduced in their pen takes time. What you might want to do is place one in front of the vinyl strips and slowly push him through it. A couple of times, and he'll see it's nothing to fear.


----------



## dmmj

@mike taylor how are the new boxies doing?


----------



## Momof4

sibi said:


> It will take time. Anything new introduced in their pen takes time. What you might want to do is place one in front of the vinyl strips and slowly push him through it. A couple of times, and he'll see it's nothing to fear.


 Great idea! They didn't come out yesterday so about noon and grabbed them.


----------



## MPRC

It's still below freezing here - no sunshine time for critters. In still happy to see the sun though!


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> It's still below freezing here - no sunshine time for critters. In still happy to see the sun though!




That's crazy talk!! I can't handle the cold!


----------



## Elohi

sibi said:


> Morning Yvonne. Hey, Monica, are you there? Good morning everybody


I am now but I'm sick as a dog. 
I've caught a cooty and it's a doozy.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> I am now but I'm sick as a dog.
> I've caught a cooty and it's a doozy.



What a bummer!! Being sick sucks! Especially when you have kid duties! 
There is so much going around!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I am currently watching, "The Rocky Horror Picture Show" for likely the 459th time. I so can't wait for my honey to watch this next time she's over and see her expression while I sing along with most of the movie …LOL


"Come up to the lab and see what's on the slab..."
- Best leave the stockings until a later date Ken, don't want to scare her!!


----------



## Jacqui

It's been a bit of a long day. I took off work, drive to KS to pick up Jeff's brother whom I had never met. Took him to their sister's. The sister is dying of cancer and can't afford hospice, so had been sent home.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> It's been a bit of a long day. I took off work, drive to KS to pick up Jeff's brother whom I had never met. Took him to their sister's. The sister is dying of cancer and can't afford hospice, so had been sent home.



Oh Jacqui, you're such a good wife and a nice person! I'm sorry about your sister in law. 

Did you two get along ok or was it totally awkward?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Oh Jacqui, you're such a good wife and a nice person! I'm sorry about your sister in law.
> 
> Did you two get along ok or was it totally awkward?



His brother and I?


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> @mike taylor how are the new boxies doing?


They are doing great . I never really liked to keep them but the have good personally .


----------



## mike taylor

This one's for you Ken my red neck friend .


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> His brother and I?



Yes, you never met his brother ?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

smarch said:


> I literally had to go hunt this down, since apparently in my absence when I come back the only thing I noticed was there was an absence of "hey" I'm the recent chat. I was worried for a bit, but realize school and life and all sorts of stuff keeps people busy... Just like I've been busy. Hope all is going well in your world. Still in PA? If so, enjoying your nice northeast winter up here? All the torts doing well?


School is easy now, straight A student now. Im still living in PA. All tortoises are good.


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> School is easy now, straight A student now. Im still living in PA. All tortoises are good.




Nice to hear Nick!! 
We miss you!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## sibi

mike taylor said:


> This one's for you Ken my red neck friend .


Wow! Sure glad it wasn't someone's house except maybe some animals.


----------



## mike taylor

It's my favourite time of day ! Lunch time !


----------



## MPRC

Early morning phone calls on our landline (a number only a handful of people have) are rarely good news. This morning's wake up call included the "F-bomb" at least 6 times from my contractor friend. Looks like my day will be spent emptying his shop so he can find a water leak. Its stacked floor to ceilingwith stuff.


----------



## gamera154

Merry Christmas


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> "Come up to the lab and see what's on the slab..."
> - Best leave the stockings until a later date Ken, don't want to scare her!!


"I can see you shiver, with an-tisa-" SAY IT!! "-pation!" 
"But may-be the rain, isn't really to blame,"
Thank you @Lyn W , my brain is now filling with mayhem … and no fishnets?


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Gillian M

Elohi said:


> I'm just sitting around in a pile of pillows in the coolest lounge pants ever (BB-8), waiting on my husband to come downstairs so we can watch last nights TWD.
> Here are my awesome lazy pants.
> View attachment 165316
> 
> View attachment 165317
> 
> 
> Today my son turned 15.
> View attachment 165318


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon all!


Good "morning." It's just past midnight here.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> "I can see you shiver, with an-tisa-" SAY IT!! "-pation!"
> "But may-be the rain, isn't really to blame,"
> Thank you @Lyn W , my brain is now filling with mayhem … and no fishnets?


"...So I'll remove the cause
But not the symptom..."
You're welcome Ken!
OK - if you go for the fishnets, best leave the basque for a while!


----------



## Gillian M

gamera154 said:


> Merry Christmas


----------



## Lyn W

LaDukePhoto said:


> Early morning phone calls on our landline (a number only a handful of people have) are rarely good news. This morning's wake up call included the "F-bomb" at least 6 times from my contractor friend. Looks like my day will be spent emptying his shop so he can find a water leak. Its stacked floor to ceilingwith stuff.


Not too much damage I hope!


----------



## MPRC

Well, between 6 of us we made it home by 5pm. I am a little ticked at our extended circle of mutual friends though. The only people there were him and his wife, two of his employees who were getting paid to be there and Chris and I. 

We moved on to the lawn, dried, re-boxed and then once the leak was taken care of put back 30x40ft of stuff. We managed to sort out a whole trailer worth of junk for recycling, donation and going to the landfill so it looked way better when we were done.


----------



## Yvonne G

You soon find out who your friends are, huh?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## gamera154

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 166036


No I found my tortoise at the pet store


----------



## gamera154

this is my 400 post


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

gamera154 said:


> this is my 400 post



Yeah, but if one were to remove all the cows and sheep, etc. you'd be back down to about 16!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Hi Miz Jacqui!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning! It's a beautiful day here in San Diego! It's has been feeling like summer around here. 

Has anyone had "tennis elbow?" 
I think I have it in both arms. It is so painful to even grab a cup of coffee,
pan or put on clothes.


----------



## Yvonne G

When I was still employed, I used to get it all the time in my right arm. I was an Engineer and spent most days drawing/drafting plans/jobs. There's no way you can hold your arm or move it around to get any relief. Very painful.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> When I was still employed, I used to get it all the time in my right arm. I was an Engineer and spent most days drawing/drafting plans/jobs. There's no way you can hold your arm or move it around to get any relief. Very painful.




I don't think it's that bad yet but my trainer gave me some things to do so hopefully I get some relief. 

Look fell asleep on our walk. 
He's 6 months and 17lbs. 
No wonder I feel like my body is broken! I have been using the stroller in the house the last couple of weeks instead of carrying him around.


----------



## Yvonne G

So cute! good idea about using the stroller in the house. And quite the angel (when he's sleeping!!!)

Here's the latest picture I received of my second great grandson:


----------



## Yvonne G

Time to go fix lunch. Today I'm having steak and potatoes:

Cut steak and potatoes into bite-sized pieces and chop up an onion. Put into a bowl and add salt, pepper, garlic powder and two or three tablespoons of olive oil. Mix until everything is covered in oil. Pour into an oven safe pan or baking dish. Bake at 350 for 45min.

Misty is having her usual - two cups of moistened Taste of the Wild, Prairie formula with a half can of wet dog food mixed in and a bit of water. I can't get much past 11a without he telling me I'm forgetting something.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> So cute! good idea about using the stroller in the house. And quite the angel (when he's sleeping!!!)
> 
> Here's the latest picture I received of my second great grandson:
> 
> View attachment 166062



What a great photo!! Love his smile!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good evening Jacqui, and everyone else.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Time to go fix lunch. Today I'm having steak and potatoes:
> 
> Cut steak and potatoes into bite-sized pieces and chop up an onion. Put into a bowl and add salt, pepper, garlic powder and two or three tablespoons of olive oil. Mix until everything is covered in oil. Pour into an oven safe pan or baking dish. Bake at 350 for 45min.
> 
> Misty is having her usual - two cups of moistened Taste of the Wild, Prairie formula with a half can of wet dog food mixed in and a bit of water. I can't get much past 11a without he telling me I'm forgetting something.




Sounds like a wonderful lunch! 
Today I'm trying something new.
Pork loin roast with cinnamon applesauce, brown sugar and ginger. I mixed everything together and slathered the pork. Covered it foil and baking it now. It smells so good. Super easy, I'll let you know how it comes out. That could make a few meals for you.


----------



## Jacqui

*waves*


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> *waves*


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> So cute! good idea about using the stroller in the house. And quite the angel (when he's sleeping!!!)
> 
> Here's the latest picture I received of my second great grandson:
> 
> View attachment 166062


Cute pic.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


>



How are things?


----------



## Jacqui

gasoline price has gone up .20 a gallon the last day or so.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I don't think it's that bad yet but my trainer gave me some things to do so hopefully I get some relief.
> 
> Look fell asleep on our walk.
> He's 6 months and 17lbs.
> No wonder I feel like my body is broken! I have been using the stroller in the house the last couple of weeks instead of carrying him around.
> View attachment 166061



A cutie!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So cute! good idea about using the stroller in the house. And quite the angel (when he's sleeping!!!)
> 
> Here's the latest picture I received of my second great grandson:
> 
> View attachment 166062



Adorable!


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui is off work ! Throw a horse apple at her !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm kinda wondering where my, "home skillet" is. Been doing some missing in these here parts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Okay. Pushing midnight here. Back to my honey and movie now. She broke my heart earlier with her lack of interest in "The Rocky Horror Picture Show". So now I'm onto a flick about teens and a maze of some sort. G-night all.


----------



## mike taylor

It's Friday !


----------



## Jacqui

I thought of Ken, when I checked out the store's clearance section. They had bacon bowls.


----------



## Jacqui

Yes Mike, it is Friday ! Hope it is a good one for you.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Sounds like a wonderful lunch!
> Today I'm trying something new.
> Pork loin roast with cinnamon applesauce, brown sugar and ginger. I mixed everything together and slathered the pork. Covered it foil and baking it now. It smells so good. Super easy, I'll let you know how it comes out. That could make a few meals for you.



So how was it?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> So how was it?



It was pretty good. My husband really liked it. It reminds you of a fall dish with the cinnamon flavor. 
It would be good over rice but we had salad.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Kathy and Yvonne... and whomever else is there.


----------



## Momof4

Happy Friday! 
Taking the kids out of school to drive up north to Ventura ! 
The kids have a Taekwondo tournament Sat up and I'm excited to check out Ventura. 
Our hotel is almost on the beach near the pier. 
My dad and step mom are coming to watch since the live in LA. 

They trained about 10 hours this week and last so please wish them luck!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi all!

Have fun in Ventura, Kathy. You certainly do have a busy life!


----------



## Yvonne G

Today I'm going to try to make it in to Sears and price their cheapy riding lawn mowers. I'll still have to use the WeedEater, but only around the edges.

Later this afternoon I'm going to un-block the hibernating tortoises' houses so they can come out and sit in the sun if they're of a mind to.

I'm working a little bit at a time on the leaves on the garage roof. I may have that job finished in another 10 years or so!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Today I'm going to try to make it in to Sears and price their cheapy riding lawn mowers. I'll still have to use the WeedEater, but only around the edges.
> 
> Later this afternoon I'm going to un-block the hibernating tortoises' houses so they can come out and sit in the sun if they're of a mind to.
> 
> I'm working a little bit at a time on the leaves on the garage roof. I may have that job finished in another 10 years or so!




You're pretty busy yourself! Good luck at Sears!


----------



## Momof4

Just left the dentist!! I love a good cleaning!!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> How are things?


So far so good. How are you?


----------



## Jacqui

Good luck for the kids Kathy.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> So far so good. How are you?



Here too.


----------



## MPRC

Want to know what sucks? Being sick with vomiting but not feeling sick otherwise. Now i have things to do and I don't feel bad enough to not do them, but I also feel like I'll be driving with a barf bag.


----------



## gamera154

I've been working all day trying to finish the new part to cameras out door enclosure still working on the pond part though


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> Want to know what sucks? Being sick with vomiting but not feeling sick otherwise. Now i have things to do and I don't feel bad enough to not do them, but I also feel like I'll be driving with a barf bag.



So sorry! Throwing up is the worst!!!


----------



## MPRC

I'm still oddly nauseous, but I made it to the mortgage lenders to sign papers on the house so I'm feeling really good. Give it another month and the house should be mine!


----------



## Momof4

Seriously! Where are all the chatters?!?! 
What's everyone doing on a Friday night?!?! 
Watching a moving, eating out, drinking or curled up with a good book!?!


----------



## gamera154

Momof4 said:


> Seriously! Where are all the chatters?!?!
> What's everyone doing on a Friday night?!?!
> Watching a moving, eating out, drinking or curled up with a good book!?!


im on tortoise forum


----------



## mike taylor

Man it's been slow here . I know I've been busy . Grandkids, building my boys truck ,new job it's been crazy around the Taylor house . Going Sunday to pickup more tortoises . More on that later . So what's up chatters?


----------



## gamera154

Nothing you


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Seriously! Where are all the chatters?!?!
> What's everyone doing on a Friday night?!?!
> Watching a moving, eating out, drinking or curled up with a good book!?!


Good morning (as it is almost 9.45am here), and good questions.


----------



## gamera154

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning (as it is almost 9.45am here), and good questions.


Goodnight


----------



## gamera154

>o< Θ_Θ


----------



## Gillian M

gamera154 said:


> Goodnight


Where do you live?


----------



## gamera154

USA California


----------



## gamera154

It's midnight


----------



## gamera154

Almost


----------



## Gillian M

gamera154 said:


> Almost


Going to bed? If so.......sweet dreams!


----------



## Gillian M

*USA Today has come out with a new survey. Apparently three out of every four people make up 75 percent of the population. - Dave Letterman*


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Saturday, everyone! It's going to be another Spring-like day here in Central California, but we're expecting a bit more rain towards the end of the upcoming week.

I bought my toy riding mower yesterday. I hope I didn't waste my money. It looks like a walk behind rotary mower that someone added a seat and steering wheel to. Oh well...I have 30 days to return it, so if it doesn't fit my needs I can always return it and get my money back. The gates to Dudley's yard are wide enough, so I'll give it a good test in his yard. If it works well for me, I'll have to widen the gates to the other tortoise yards.

A fellow driving by my house stopped the other day and asked if he could take some of the opuntia that had fallen over. So he's coming by sometime today for cactus cuttings.

And I'm still working on getting the leaves off the garage roof!

What kind of plans do you all have for this week-end? Is the weather warming up for you back-east folks? Are you working today, Jacqui?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm kinda wondering where my, "home skillet" is. Been doing some missing in these here parts.




I've been sick. I'm still sick actually. I've had a bad cold and it's still lingering a bit. Plus working with the new bacon seed, homeschooling the kids, and managing torts and a preschooler. All that equals madness haha. 

How are you?


----------



## Gillian M

Elohi said:


> I've been sick. I'm still sick actually. I've had a bad cold and it's still lingering a bit. Plus working with the new bacon seed, homeschooling the kids, and managing torts and a preschooler. All that equals madness haha.
> 
> How are you?


Hi, and wishes to get well soon.


----------



## mike taylor

I've been building my box turtles a new enclosure .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I've been building my box turtles a new enclosure .



Of course, you know we MUST see pictures!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

My son-in-law came over bright and early to get my new mower going for me. You all know those battery operated little toy cars for young kids to drive? My great grandkids have a couple of them - a tractor, a motorcycle. Well, my new riding mower looks like one of those toy cars, only bigger size for an adult. The battery needed charging, so he didn't get it running today. But while he was here I had him cut the hole through the side of the garage and into the Aldabra shed for the extension cord, and give me a quick tutorial on how to use the new air compressor (another toy-sized object) he gave me for Christmas. The cactus cutting guy is coming tomorrow instead of today.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Of course, you know we MUST see pictures!!!!


It's not all that picture worthy yet . Just two hides and a water bowl . Right now they are sleeping away winter .


----------



## gamera154

mike taylor said:


> It's not all that picture worthy yet . Just two hides and a water bowl . Right now they are sleeping away winter .


lets just see pics


----------



## mike taylor

I'll get some tomorrow .


----------



## mike taylor

Monica this one's for you .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> working with the bacon equals madness haha.
> How are you?


I'm well, thanks hon. I've been eating out a lot lately mainly due to laziness. I hate washing dishes and love to make dirty ones, sooo, easiest solution for me is to be served. And I'm a firm believer in tips,(To Insure Prompt Service), I tip Chefs when deserved.


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Monica this one's for you .


LMAO!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Seriously! Where are all the chatters?!?!
> What's everyone doing on a Friday night?!?!
> Watching a moving, eating out, drinking or curled up with a good book!?!



Sleeping.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay Mike, what are the new ones?


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening all!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> So sorry! Throwing up is the worst!!!



I agree.


----------



## gamera154

Who knows who gamera is


----------



## MPRC

STILL naseous. STILL not sick though. Its driving me nuts.


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> STILL naseous. STILL not sick though. Its driving me nuts.



Pregnant?


----------



## Jacqui

gamera154 said:


> Who knows who gamera is



You or the large monster?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Was a beatiful 70 degree day here today. Was sweet having the window open, a cool breeze blowing across me and windchimes making music. Tomorrow (today) will be 10 degrees cooler and atleast another 10 mph on the wind. Snow by the middle of the week.


----------



## Jacqui

Once more, Jeff has spent several days in Nebraska, but I haven't gotten to see him.


----------



## gamera154

Jacqui said:


> You or the large monster?


the monster


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Does it matter if I post this entertaining and interesting (to me) stuff here? Say the word and it will never happen again…


How brain oscillations might respond to teleportation
25 Feb 2016, 10:57 AM

Subjects navigated an on-screen environment including teleportation while their brain waves are recorded from intracranial electrodes. Subjects were asked to find the grocery store located in a wide streetscape. (Lindsay Vass, UC Davis)
Technology may not have caught up to the teleportation devices of science fiction, but now we have some idea of how the brain handles "beaming up" from one location to another, thanks to research by neuroscientists at the University of California, Davis, involving some specially wired volunteers.

The work is published online Feb. 25, 2016 in the journal Neuron.

Arne Ekstrom, associate professor at the UC Davis Center for Neuroscience, wants to know how we memorize places and routes, and learn to find our way around. It's long been known that as a rat navigates a maze, its brain gives off a rhythmic oscillation, Ekstrom said. This also happens when humans travel around a virtual landscape on a computer screen. Most models of brain function assume that the oscillations, emanating from the hippocampus deep inside the brain, are at least partly driven by external inputs.

"There is this rhythmic firing in the brain during navigation and while remembering things, but we don't know if it is triggered by sensory input or by the learning process," Ekstrom said.

Ekstrom, postdoc Lindsay Vass and graduate student Milagros Copara were able to solve this problem by working with a group of patients being treated at UC Davis' Department of Neurological Surgery. These patients have a severe form of epilepsy, and surgeon and study coauthor Kia Shahlaie implanted electrodes on their brains, inside the skull, to find out where seizure activity begins and identify treatment options.

In between seizures, the electrodes recorded normal brain activity, and three patients volunteered to take part in the experiment. They were asked to navigate through a streetscape on a computer screen. At some points, they entered a teleporter and jumped to a different, known location in the map. During teleportation, the screen went black for a random period of time.

Teleportation did not interrupt the oscillations at all, but the rhythm did change with the distance travelled during teleportation, Ekstrom said.

The results show that these oscillations are driven entirely by memory and learning processes in the brain, and do not depend on external senses. They also show that the oscillation carries information about speed and distance travelled, even when that travel is virtual teleportation.

Additional coauthors on the study are Masud Seyal, Sarah Tomaszewski Farias and Peter Shen at the departments of neurology, neurological surgery and radiology, UC Davis Health System. The work was supported by the NIH.4

Story Source:

The above story is based on materials provided by University of California - Davis. Note: Materials may be edited for content and length.

Journal Reference:

Lindsay K. Vass, Milagros S. Copara, Masud Seyal, Kiarash Shahlaie, Sarah Tomaszewski Farias, Peter Y. Shen, Arne D. Ekstrom. Oscillations Go the Distance: Low-Frequency Human Hippocampal Oscillations Code Spatial Distance in the Absence of Sensory Cues during Teleportation. Neuron, 2016; DOI: 10.1016/j.neuron.2016.01.045


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> Pregnant?



Hope not, the boyfriend got snipped while I was in the room. I'd be having a serious talk with his doctor.


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> Hope not, the boyfriend got snipped while I was in the room. I'd be having a serious talk with his doctor.



Did they check sperm count awhile after the snipping?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Did they check sperm count awhile after the snipping?


That's one test that's awkward to take yet hopeful to fail. "Look through these magazines and let us know when you're finished." Smart Drs. don't mention it's been less than 10 minutes! At least that's what I hear from the big kids…


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Was a beatiful 70 degree day here today. Was sweet having the window open, a cool breeze blowing across me and windchimes making music. Tomorrow (today) will be 10 degrees cooler and atleast another 10 mph on the wind. Snow by the middle of the week.



You do have the strangest weather patterns. Whatever made you decide to settle in that strange place?


----------



## mike taylor

Here are the pictures of the box turtle enclosure . I told you it wasn't photo worthy yet . They are in that pile if leaves sleeping away . I got some plants started in the garage almost ready to transplant .


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> Did they check sperm count awhile after the snipping?



TWICE! (and Ken, they let him bring a sample from home) - He's already got 3 boys from his previous marriage. He doesn't need any more! 

I think I've just been over working myself trying to make up the $7k of down payment and closing costs on the house by the end of March. I've got it now, but I'd really prefer to have some extra for moving costs and ya know, food.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm totally and completely happy with my new toy-sized riding mower. My son-in-law got it up and running for me and I mowed Dudley's yard. There are a couple little strange quirks that I'll have to get used to, but so far, it does all I've asked of it. And while I was mowing down the fenceline I saw one of the female Texas tortoises out sunning in the next paddock.


LaDukePhoto said:


> TWICE! (and Ken, they let him bring a sample from home) - He's already got 3 boys from his previous marriage. He doesn't need any more!
> 
> I think I've just been over working myself trying to make up the $7k of down payment and closing costs on the house by the end of March. I've got it now, but I'd really prefer to have some extra for moving costs and ya know, food.



Your nausea probably has something to do with all the stress and anticipation of new house fever. It will pass soon.


----------



## dmmj

give it to me now she screamed I'm so wat I need it right now. She can scream all she wants she ain't getting the umbrella


----------



## MPRC

I figured that it's a case of nerves. This is my first home buying experience.


----------



## Elohi

Y'all have GOT to see this video of my little piggie. Omg he is SO cute and smart.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Y'all have GOT to see this video of my little piggie. Omg he is SO cute and smart.


He is adorable!! I want one!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I'm totally and completely happy with my new toy-sized riding mower. My son-in-law got it up and running for me and I mowed Dudley's yard. There are a couple little strange quirks that I'll have to get used to, but so far, it does all I've asked of it. And while I was mowing down the fenceline I saw one of the female Texas tortoises out sunning in the next paddock.
> 
> 
> Your nausea probably has something to do with all the stress and anticipation of new house fever. It will pass soon.




So happy you like your new toy!! 
New toys are always fun and exciting!! Does it have a cup holder?


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning ! Happy Monday not !


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You do have the strangest weather patterns. Whatever made you decide to settle in that strange place?



I was born and raised here.


----------



## Jacqui

Can I come use it Yvonne? Lol... the mower sillies


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Beautiful sunny morning. New born calves are out kicking up their heels. Geese flying overhead. The wind has died down (of course that means I have to work).


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy, how did the kids do?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good morning ! Happy Monday not !



Good morning and it is a happy Monday!


----------



## Jacqui

Happy Leap day!


----------



## Jacqui

Lol like how you have to look around to see if his little piggy butt is indeed sitting down.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Kathy, how did the kids do?




They did pretty good. Tough competition out there. They each ended up with a couple 1st and 2nd places and spirits. 

My dad and step mom joined us so it was great for them to see the kids compete. 

The drive sucked! 4 hours each way in LA traffic.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> They did pretty good. Tough competition out there. They each ended up with a couple 1st and 2nd places and spirits.
> 
> My dad and step mom joined us so it was great for them to see the kids compete.
> 
> The drive sucked! 4 hours each way in LA traffic.



LA traffic can be a pain. Glad they did good.


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Lol like how you have to look around to see if his little piggy butt is indeed sitting down.


LOL, yeah, I had to make sure because sometimes he just stretches instead of sitting.


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon all!


----------



## MPRC

Afternoon? Is it nap time?


----------



## MPRC

Is it spring yet? I miss the sun.


----------



## mike taylor

Sorry but nope ! It will be soon and all of us will gripe over the heat .


----------



## MPRC

mike taylor said:


> Sorry but nope ! It will be soon and all of us will gripe over the heat .



I'm in Oregon, I think there are laws against whining about the sun and heat. People actually close their offices early for 'sun days' instead of snow days because no one gets anything done anyway because they are busy staring into the sun. 

There's a reason Oregonians are translucent. It's not all the vegan food, it's the lack of proper UVB!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm also fat and old ! And I collect torts !


But we are great people thanks to all that our torts and what they teach us !


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, I resemble that statement!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Yesterday I had to wait for a Canadian goose to cross the road. Today it was a coyote. Wonder what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## Jacqui

Welcone to Marvellous March!


----------



## dmmj

sick as a dog right now


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> sick as a dog right now



I am sorry. Flu?


----------



## jaizei

8:45 and I've done all the "important" things I'd planned for today. 

Whatever will I do.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> 8:45 and I've done all the "important" things I'd planned for today.
> 
> Whatever will I do.



Sleep?


----------



## Yvonne G

...or better yet, hop on a fast plane and come help me with my jungle. I'll even let you try out my new toy lawn mower.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning everyone!
I was wondering about you David. Sorry your sick! 

I upgraded my sullie's indoor enclosure yesterday and he is so grumpy! Marching all around with attitude all morning. Even passing up Mazuri and weeds. 
I need to come up with a hiding house for him. He has outgrown his.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> I am sorry. Flu?


I doubt it I got a flu shot this year whatever it was it was bad but its past I think


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> I doubt it I got a flu shot this year whatever it was it was bad but its past I think




All my friends who got the flu this year got there flu shots! 
Flu season has just began too.


----------



## MPRC

Is it common to call people at 7:45 am? I'm talking people who aren't your close acqaintences. Two days in a row our phone has rang before 8am. I am a 9am person at best.


----------



## jaizei

LaDukePhoto said:


> Is it common to call people at 7:45 am? I'm talking people who aren't your close acqaintences. Two days in a row our phone has rang before 8am. I am a 9am person at best.



The day starts @7.


----------



## dmmj

so serious question time does anybody know how to get an idea for a movie into someone's hands you can make it happen? I had a dream last night in movie form I think it was making a very good movie. Just curious


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> so serious question time does anybody know how to get an idea for a movie into someone's hands you can make it happen? I had a dream last night in movie form I think it was making a very good movie. Just curious



Maybe right the book first?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

dmmj said:


> sick as a dog right now




me too!


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> me too!



Sorry


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> so serious question time does anybody know how to get an idea for a movie into someone's hands you can make it happen? I had a dream last night in movie form I think it was making a very good movie. Just curious



Flesh it out somewhere. If someone reads it and thinks it'd be a good movie, it'll happen.

http://www.shortlist.com/entertainment/films/reddit-thread-to-be-turned-into-a-film


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> Maybe right the book first?




Oops, "write" the book first. I had to change it, it was bugging me!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Sleep?



I took care of the sleep this past weekend. And got back on a mostly normal (for me) schedule. No more waking up at 11p.


----------



## jaizei

I have a hard time reconciling Consumer Reports being consumer advocates and their constant solicitous mailings.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I doubt it I got a flu shot this year whatever it was it was bad but its past I think



Flu shots are not meant to cover all strains of flu.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> me too!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Flu shots are not meant to cover all strains of flu.




That's why we opted out this year. 
I haven't decided about next year.


----------



## mike taylor

Bump up your vitamin intake less likely to get sick .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> Bump up your vitamin intake less likely to get sick .


Or bump up your Bud intake if you do get sick drink more Bud you won't get better but you'll be happier when you get the flu !


----------



## MPRC

A new little turtle for my growing collection.


----------



## MPRC

Stupid phone doesn't appreciate my left handedness when it comes to the location of the camera shutter button. Just stand on your heads for the full effect.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening all!


----------



## dmmj

don't you wish your girlfriend was hot like me? yeah you do


----------



## dmmj

just in case anyone is curious My milkshake does indeed bring the boys to the yard


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't have a girlfriend, unless you want to count Misty. But if I did, I'd certainly hope she was hot, like you, David!


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> just in case anyone is curious My milkshake does indeed bring the boys to the yard



It must be a very cold milkshake!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, you guys are just no fun this a.m. Where the heck is everyone? Jacqui must have fallen in one of her garbage cans when she put them out this a.m. I've dilly dallied here long enough waiting for some interesting banter from my chat friends. Guess I've got to grab Misty and go outside and get to work.


----------



## mike taylor

Was at the doctor office with my middle son . He has acid reflux . Waiting on the sun to come out so I can let my red foots out . I now have seven of them . A friend gave me two last weekend . One big female and one 8 " female .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Was at the doctor office with my middle son . He has acid reflux . Waiting on the sun to come out so I can let my red foots out . I now have seven of them . A friend gave me two last weekend . One big female and one 8 " female .



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Momof4

I don't have anything to report. 
I put the baby down for a nap, ate, washing sheets and now relaxing on the couch. 
I feel a bit tired today. 
Besides the baby my day really starts around 2 when I get the kids from school and run them to their activities until 7 tonight while trying to fit in dinner somewhere. 

I need to clean out an inside enclosure for my baby DT and get him out of his bin.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Was at the doctor office with my middle son . He has acid reflux . Waiting on the sun to come out so I can let my red foots out . I now have seven of them . A friend gave me two last weekend . One big female and one 8 " female .




Acid reflux is not fun! I have it too.


----------



## gamera154

I like turtles and tortoises


----------



## MPRC

The thing I hate about responding to emails is that a new email seems to show up immediately after I send a reply. I wish people were master procrastinators like myself. 
Good news is that I am meeting 5 different people tomorrow to sell them items from craigslist or my Etsy shop. Bye bye heavy space-stealing typewriters!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I reached up to dust the top of the book case, forgetting that the Dale Earnhardt etched glass was really heavy and in 2 pieces.....ER said I needed 3 stitches, but I got tired of waiting so I left. I've decided cleaning house is dangerous, so I've quit...or maybe it's just the headache....
my Queenie has an Etsy flower for Easter....


----------



## MPRC

3 stitches? Time for some superglue or a butterfly bandage. Our house policy is that anything on the face or hands or over 2 inches can be stitched by a professional, otherwise we'll deal with it ourselves. I've still only had stitches once though I probably should have had them a few more times. 

Hope you have a quick recovery!


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Acid reflux is not fun! I have it too.


He said it fills like a heart attack . Do you fill the same way ? Like a bubble burning in your chest . If the meds don't stop it they are going to refer me to a heart specialist . They put him on a heart monitor for 24 hours but found everything with the ticker to be OK .


----------



## mike taylor

gamera154 said:


> I like turtles and tortoises


I think most here do . Welcome to the world of crazy Tortoise an turtle people .


----------



## MPRC

mike taylor said:


> He said it fills like a heart attack . Do you fill the same way ? Like a bubble burning in your chest . If the meds don't stop it they are going to refer me to a heart specialist . They put him on a heart monitor for 24 hours but found everything with the ticker to be OK .


That is scary stuff, I've never even had heartburn!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> He said it fills like a heart attack . Do you fill the same way ? Like a bubble burning in your chest . If the meds don't stop it they are going to refer me to a heart specialist . They put him on a heart monitor for 24 hours but found everything with the ticker to be OK .



It is often mistaken for a heart attack. Jeff has it. My ex's brother's cancer was believed to be because of his.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Was at the doctor office with my middle son . He has acid reflux . Waiting on the sun to come out so I can let my red foots out . I now have seven of them . A friend gave me two last weekend . One big female and one 8 " female .



No wonder I can't find females, you are hoarding the all.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, you guys are just no fun this a.m. Where the heck is everyone? Jacqui must have fallen in one of her garbage cans when she put them out this a.m. I've dilly dallied here long enough waiting for some interesting banter from my chat friends. Guess I've got to grab Misty and go outside and get to work.



Nah, no falling in. Wednesday is one of my overnight days, so not normally online in am.


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> No wonder I can't find females, you are hoarding the all.



I've got two females coming to me this summer. I'm super excited.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> He said it fills like a heart attack . Do you fill the same way ? Like a bubble burning in your chest . If the meds don't stop it they are going to refer me to a heart specialist . They put him on a heart monitor for 24 hours but found everything with the ticker to be OK .




No, I don't feel that. I have acid come up and burn my throat and it's very uncomfortable. 
I take Pepcid AC almost everyday but the better I eat the better it feels. 
Chocolate chip cookies, brownies, tomato sauces and wine are my triggers. 

Poor thing. I hope he feels better soon and it's nothing serious.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> No wonder I can't find females, you are hoarding the all.




You have RF's too? What do you have? I forgot.


----------



## MPRC

I just stepped in a puddle with my socks on. I am not thrilled.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LaDukePhoto said:


> I just stepped in a puddle with my socks on. I am not thrilled.


I typically always have my socks on while I'm out and about. Sorta a growing up rule, first socks, second boots. Just saying. I realize we're all different and stuff, but really, some people wear boots with no socks? Just seems strange to this here guy.


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> I just stepped in a puddle with my socks on. I am not thrilled.



Simple remedy, take your socks off.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> No wonder I can't find females, you are hoarding the all.


I have six females to one male .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I have six females to one male .



I may have six males to one female


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I may have six males to one female




How do you keep them warm in your neck of the woods? It always seems so cold!


----------



## gamera154

What are you guys up to any thing interesting


----------



## Yvonne G

gamera154 said:


> What are you guys up to any thing interesting



Just wasting time, waiting for the sun to warm up my portion of the world so I can go outside and take care of morning chores.


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> Simple remedy, take your socks off.


Oh trust me, that was immediate! Just like if I had stepped in lava. 
It poured and poured and poured herre last night.


----------



## dmmj

did anyone catch the Romney speech? I just have one question where the hell was that man during his presidential run?


----------



## Yvonne G

He was hiding away from the Forum because he knew we weren't supposed to talk politics!


----------



## Yvonne G

Are you feeling better David?


----------



## dmmj

getting there


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> did anyone catch the Romney speech? I just have one question where the hell was that man during his presidential run?



I can tell you what he wasn't doing.


----------



## gamera154

Yvonne G said:


> Just wasting time, waiting for the sun to warm up my portion of the world so I can go outside and take care of morning chores.


the sun didn't show to the fullest until 9but gamera was out at 8:30


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> How do you keep them warm in your neck of the woods? It always seems so cold!



At times Jacqui has spoken to us about two different houses she owns in her neighborhood. I'm wondering if one of those houses is actually a tortoise house?????? She really hasn't shared many pictures with us, but what she has shared has all been outdoor pictures. I'm curious too about her indoor habitats. I know one winter she spoke about having to carry all her plants up the stairs one winter. All these bits and pieces she has shared with us have put strange pictures of Jacqui's habitat - her personal habitat - in my mind.


----------



## Yvonne G

gamera154 said:


> the sun didn't show to the fullest until 9but gamera was out at 8:30



It was hazy here until about 9:30a. So I watched the first 15 minutes of Kelly and Michael. They were on a roll this a.m. and were very entertaining.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> It was hazy here until about 9:30a. So I watched the first 15 minutes of Kelly and Michael. They were on a roll this a.m. and were very entertaining.




Are you getting rain this weekend? 
Ours starts Sunday. 
I don't watch those two but when I have they were pretty funny. 
I watch the Today show everyday.


----------



## Yvonne G

Supposed to start with our week-long rain episode tomorrow. Then a couple sunny days and more rain.

I like Kelly Ripa because she seems like regular people. I didn't hold out much hope for Michael Strahan being her new co-host, but he has turned out pretty good too. They interact well together and the play off between them is quite funny sometimes. The first 15 minutes of each show is just banter between them with reading a few items in the news occasionally to get them going.

I discovered a new candy. It's Cafe Rio, carmel coffee candies. I don't drink coffee, but these candies really satisfy my need for something sweet after lunch and for evening snack. Bad part of it is the horrid after taste. I end up brushing my teeth and rinsing several times with mouth wash just to get rid of the after taste.

My son is coming to visit next Thursday, Friday and Saturday. I don't feel stressed to get the house in shape for him, but he does have clean sheets on his bed and the crystal shining bathroom is clean and shining. He's the one who recently had his back fused. So I don't know if he's physically able to help me at all with any two man chores that need doing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's my current day weather conditions


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And my forecast


----------



## mike taylor

Finally home from work .Took a shower . Put some beard oil in my beard to make it smell good . Heading to the high school to see my boys play in the school of rock band . So how is everyone ?


----------



## mike taylor

Hey,Jacqui here's the two new ladies . Little bumpy but still beautiful tortoises .


----------



## dmmj

this just in to the newsroom I'm sexy and I know it


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, David, but are you too sexy for your shirt?


----------



## MPRC

@mike taylor - Beautiful RFs, I have fallen in love with the breed. 

We got some of Ken's sunshine here today too. It was nice to drive around with the windows down for the first time in a long while. I'm preparing for a wander this weekend, I'm not sure where I'll go yet, but I'm tossing my sleeping bag and my camera in my truck and taking off.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Hey,Jacqui here's the two new ladies . Little bumpy but still beautiful tortoises .
> 
> View attachment 166707



Show off!


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon all!


----------



## Jacqui

Nice weather here, but the sun is playing a bit shy.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> How do you keep them warm in your neck of the woods? It always seems so cold!



Long underwear on them of course!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> At times Jacqui has spoken to us about two different houses she owns in her neighborhood. I'm wondering if one of those houses is actually a tortoise house?????? She really hasn't shared many pictures with us, but what she has shared has all been outdoor pictures. I'm curious too about her indoor habitats. I know one winter she spoke about having to carry all her plants up the stairs one winter. All these bits and pieces she has shared with us have put strange pictures of Jacqui's habitat - her personal habitat - in my mind.



If you come for a visit, you would not have to guess.


----------



## Jacqui

JJ (Grandson) had his heart surgery and did well. Will need another one in a few years


----------



## Jacqui

Was nice to see my little red eared slider popping her head up, in her pool. A good sign spring is on it's way.


----------



## Jacqui

I just cashed in my largest lottery ticket win ever!


----------



## Elohi

I've had Truman 2 weeks today. He is an awesome addition to the family.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> I've had Truman 2 weeks today. He is an awesome addition to the family.




He is just so cute!!! You have taught him a lot already!


----------



## Momof4

I love Friday these days!! It's a no baby day or sports day and I get to relax and get my chores done!! 
As much as I love him, a break is nice!!


----------



## Momof4

I posted a quick video of my CDT if anyone wants to see it in the North American section. 
Here's Willow.


----------



## Jacqui

So what's what's everyone's excuse why you aren't here helping me cut trees?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I posted a quick video of my CDT if anyone wants to see it in the North American section.
> Here's Willow.
> View attachment 166786



I wouldn't be cutting down any willow that showed up in my yard. Very nice looking tree ummm tortoise.


----------



## Jacqui

I am noticing something has been nibbling on the bottom foot or so of many of these darn voluteer walnut saplings. Wonder if it's rabbits, groundhogs or what


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> So what's what's everyone's excuse why you aren't here helping me cut trees?




My excuse is, I hurt my back yesterday! Sorry


----------



## jaizei

I'm gonna use the same excuse, my back is killing me. 

The work wouldn't bother me, but the drive would leave me basically worthless.


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> I'm gonna use the same excuse, my back is killing me.
> 
> The work wouldn't bother me, but the drive would leave me basically worthless.



We're twinsies! I hate my back!


----------



## Yvonne G

I would love to come help, however, I don't travel. Not for no one, no way, no how.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> So what's what's everyone's excuse why you aren't here helping me cut trees?


Don't live in Nebraska !


----------



## mike taylor

LaDukePhoto said:


> @mike taylor - Beautiful RFs, I have fallen in love with the breed.
> 
> We got some of Ken's sunshine here today too. It was nice to drive around with the windows down for the first time in a long while. I'm preparing for a wander this weekend, I'm not sure where I'll go yet, but I'm tossing my sleeping bag and my camera in my truck and taking off.


Thank you ,thank you ! Did anyone notice my Tortoise source shirt?


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Show off!


Now,now no need for the hate . Did you like my shirt ? It has a tortoise choking the crap out of a rabbit on the back . Very cool shirt .


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> I would love to come help, however, I don't travel. Not for no one, no way, no how.


You just went to see Maggie . Maggie is someone .


----------



## MPRC

mike taylor said:


> You just went to see Maggie . Maggie is someone .


I think Maggie went to her! 

Greetings from Bend, OR. I'm delivering a reel to reel player to Prineville tomorrow and then disappearing for a bit longer. Sharing 400sq feet with someone you love and 4 pets gets claustrophobic sometimes.


----------



## mike taylor

Nope before that she went to Oregon to see Maggie and Ken .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Don't live in Nebraska !



Best quality of life place to live.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> You just went to see Maggie . Maggie is someone .



Maggie came to Yvonne.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Nope before that she went to Oregon to see Maggie and Ken .



Yeppers with Stephen and his lovely wife.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

I have been seeing robins the last couple of days. The two times I saw them earlier in the year, we got snowstorms .


----------



## Jacqui

Also the bluebirds have returned!


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy and Cam, hope your backs improve.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Kathy and Cam, hope your backs improve.



Thank you! I used the heating pad a lot yesterday. 
Today we are visiting my nephew in the Marines. My sister and nieces are driving 6 hours to visit him as well. 

Do robins have a red chest?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Thank you! I used the heating pad a lot yesterday.
> Today we are visiting my nephew in the Marines. My sister and nieces are driving 6 hours to visit him as well.
> 
> Do robins have a red chest?



Yes.


----------



## Jacqui

Enjoy your visit Kathy.


----------



## Jacqui

I decided since it has been months since I had pancakes, a trip up to McDonald's was in order. Was disappointed. Just weren't as good as usual .


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Best quality of life place to live.



I heard on TV yesterday that Fresno/Clovis was at the very bottom of the list of best places to live. So I looked it up on Google and Fresno isn't anywhere on any list. I wonder just how many different lists they've made.

Jacqui - these are the 10 best Nebraska cities:

1. City of Seward
2. City of Columbus
2. City of Papillion
4. City of Lincoln
4. City of Kearney
6. City of Norfolk
6. City of Nebraska City
8. City of Sidney
9. City of La Vista
9. City of Wayne


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I heard on TV yesterday that Fresno/Clovis was at the very bottom of the list of best places to live. So I looked it up on Google and Fresno isn't anywhere on any list. I wonder just how many different lists they've made.
> 
> Jacqui - these are the 10 best Nebraska cities:
> 
> 1. City of Seward
> 2. City of Columbus
> 2. City of Papillion
> 4. City of Lincoln
> 4. City of Kearney
> 6. City of Norfolk
> 6. City of Nebraska City
> 8. City of Sidney
> 9. City of La Vista
> 9. City of Wayne



Where I live is classified as a village, so would never make any list.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Where I live is classified as a village, so would never make any list.



As of the last census, there were 61 people, 34 households, and 16 families residing in your village. Does that mean you actually know all your neighbors?


----------



## Yvonne G

It's overcast and dreary here today. It rained all night, but is not raining at the moment. So no outdoor working for me. Another lazy, vegetative day is in my forecast. I have several unread books on my Kindle. But first I'm thinking about lunch. Fried potatoes, onions and left-over roast? That sort of sounds good to me.

I never did get all the leaves off my garage roof. Now that they're wet it'll have to wait a while before I tackle it again. I don't know if my son's fused back would allow him to rake the leaves off the roof, but maybe that's a job I can farm out to him when he visits next week.

Off to lunch.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I heard on TV yesterday that Fresno/Clovis was at the very bottom of the list of best places to live. So I looked it up on Google and Fresno isn't anywhere on any list. I wonder just how many different lists they've made.
> 
> Jacqui - these are the 10 best Nebraska cities:
> 
> 1. City of Seward
> 2. City of Columbus
> 2. City of Papillion
> 4. City of Lincoln
> 4. City of Kearney
> 6. City of Norfolk
> 6. City of Nebraska City
> 8. City of Sidney
> 9. City of La Vista
> 9. City of Wayne



See I didn't know there were even 10 cities in NE.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Actually as an over the road truck driver Nebraska was one of my favorite states. Too many deer tho. I hit one at about 70 MPH and he exploded and so did my air system. Truck traveled at about 20 MPH for miles to some sort of a truck stop. Lordy. Kearney NB.....There's miles and miles of nothin in Nebraska, great to look at but not too good if you're on 80 and hungry.....I liked Nebraska


----------



## mike taylor

Maggie sent you a message . hahaha You are crazy girl . But that's why I like you .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I never did get all the leaves off my garage roof. Now that they're wet it'll have to wait a while before I tackle it again. I don't know if my son's fused back would allow him to rake the leaves off the roof.


Heck Yvonne, I think and feel up to the task, but I've yet to be cleared to even climb a ladder.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne move to Texas so I can help you .


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> As of the last census, there were 61 people, 34 households, and 16 families residing in your village. Does that mean you actually know all your neighbors?



No I am antisocial.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> See I didn't know there were even 10 cities in NE.



*throws rotten veggies at Cameron*


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening folks! *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

Noel, you have been quiet lately, everything ok?


----------



## MPRC

I'm in Portland eating alone, it's the end of the night so the music is off in here. The girl at the next table is blowing my mind with her conversation choices for what looks like a first date. 
- Her naturopath sent her to a chiropractor who 'cured' her diabetes.
- Eating eggs is murder
- Bashing her gay co-worker
- The umm...amount of monthly 'flow' she has 

The poor dude has hardly said anything. This is better than reality TV


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like a first and last date combo.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning TFO!


----------



## MPRC

She asked if he was going to pay, I am not sure how it turned out but I wouldn't call her again. 

I slept in my truck last night & it wasn't awesome so I'm headed home to my own bed now.


----------



## Jacqui

Mike, how is your son doing?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LaDukePhoto said:


> I slept in my truck & it wasn't awesome I'm headed home to my own bed now.


See? If we casually knew each other, I've a couch and wool blankets open. And I'm halfway, here east of Salem, something like 15 mins. east of I-5. 
I've even got murdered chicken eggs in the fridge with cooked up non-kosher sausage to mix in.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@LaDukePhoto drive safe and let us know you get there. Don't pickup any hitchhikers.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, I am sitting looking at tables of pansey and viola flowers, thinking of you. Of course when the garden center opens, I will have to buy some. Such happy flowers. So springy! I think I might buy my flower loving neighbor some too.


----------



## Jacqui

My tortoises are in for treats today. Heads of red and green kettuce are in sake for .77. Will be a nice spoiling great and change of pace for them. Not so great food value wise, but hey sonetimes food should be yummy.

The fruit eaters are getting boxes of strawberries.


----------



## Jacqui

I treated myself to a chai tea latte.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, I am sitting looking at tables of pansey and viola flowers, thinking of you. Of course when the garden center opens, I will have to buy some. Such happy flowers. So springy! I think I might buy my flower loving neighbor some too.



You don't get special privileges?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, I am sitting looking at tables of pansey and viola flowers, thinking of you. Of course when the garden center opens, I will have to buy some. Such happy flowers. So springy! I think I might buy my flower loving neighbor some too.



Those are my absolute favorite. I just love their happy faces.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> You don't get special privileges?



I don't get special privileges any where.


----------



## MPRC

Cowboy_Ken said:


> See? If we casually knew each other, I've a couch and wool blankets open. And I'm halfway, here east of Salem, something like 15 mins. east of I-5.
> I've even got murdered chicken eggs in the fridge with cooked up non-kosher sausage to mix in.



I was actually in Redmond on Friday when I slept in the truck, I had a reel to reel player to deliver to Prineville. 

I then took the long way home, North through Madras and across Mt. Hood in a downpour. I made a couple stops in PDX and then decided I wanted my own bed.

When I got home there was a note on the door from the BF putting himself on quarantine because he was sick. He didn't tell me because he didn't want me to cut my adventure short. He still hasn't been to sleep, he gets 6 more hours of writhing and moaning before I take him to the doctor.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Mike, how is your son doing?


He is fine so far . Thanks for asking.


----------



## gamera154

Noooooooooo it's. Raining here


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> He is fine so far . Thanks for asking.




So glad. I was thinking about him too.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I treated myself to a chai tea latte.




I have you tried it with no water? 
That's how my husband orders it. He says its way better.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dang it.
I Just crawled out of bed only to discover Nancy has passed away …


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Dang it.
> I Just crawled out of bed only to discover Nancy has passed away …


Who is Nancy ?


----------



## mike taylor

This clover my oldest red foot .
She is also my very first Tortoise .


----------



## MPRC

Google News tells me that Nancy is Nancy Reagan. (and at 94 I think it was probably natural causes)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LaDukePhoto said:


> Nancy Reagan. (and at 94 I think it was probably natural causes)


Cognitive heart failure


----------



## mike taylor

Is everyone asleep ?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Not hardly. I am getting Bob's shed ready for Queenie to go back in there. And I'm thinkin the 2 yr old Daisy Mae is so active and bad, maybe I'll just let her be an adult Sulcata and let her live in the shed and sleep in Bob's sleeping box on the pig blanket or she can burrow in the hay. The ambient temp, can be kept at 90. Queenie lives in a tort table, but I'm thinking Daisy Mae is too active, too hungry, too mean, (she rams the hand giving her food) and just too busy. I don't really have anything that's right for her, so what's wrong with giving her the shed and running a humidifier 24/7. Well, it's raining 24/7, so it all works out. I know she's little (3 lbs) but she needs more room and she's curious, busy, pushes heavy rocks, moves her heavy wooden hide, she continually pushes things over to the edge of the stock tank and climbs on them, and tries to climb out. I think she's too little to have the freedom of the doggie door of the shed or unsupervised freedom outside in her pen. But I think she needs more room to be bad than she has now. So, I've been working all day after church and the race, God I hate the 2 car. NASCAR and church are 2 different things. Anyhow working so the tortoises are more comfortable and I can tell Ginger the box turtle wants her stock tank back. That's where she sleeps at night. So I'm changing everything around. Less clutter. Getting rid of a lot of clothes to the homeless womens shelter, so I can get new ones.....hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Sounds like your buzzing like a bee . Work ,work ,work you need more play . Take your car to the track and run a 1/4 mile .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I do that on the hiway I have to take to my house. There's one last light, then it narrows from 2 lanes to one. So I always need to be first and at times I run into another me. I was recently beaten , just freakin barely, inches, I backed off cause we was just racin, not accidenten.....it was a damn Tundra! Lordy, watch out for them, they're quick. I've now raced 4 of them, only lost that once. Hell of a truck I'm thinkin. My friend showed me all the electronics he has. For one, he has a button that goes to the computer and increases his RPMS. Heck, I do that by tromping on the throttle.....hehehehe. His is a 2015 that does everything but wash dishes. Hate to say it but I was really impressed. Next week end we're supposed to have sun and he and I have a race bet. We've been getting into each others face, so we're both looking forward to it. If I lose, I'll never be able to hold up my head in the neighborhood again. The bets are flyin.
So far the money's on me, but that comes from civilians who don't know a Tundra from a hot rock. They are a fast darn truck, and I do believe if I spin my tires, I'll lose. He has no weight in the rear either, that helps me too....I'm hoping he DOES spin his tires. He's not allowed to use any of his fancy controls. Just the engine and his throttle. I'll let you know how it ends. Maybe...
Would it be cheating for me to put a couple of cinder blocks over my back tires for better traction????


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> Would it be cheating for me to put a couple of cinder blocks over my back tires for better traction????


I was figuring he might put sand bags over his rears…


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Mike, it's Monday!


----------



## Yvonne G

I wonder how long a dog can go without peeing. It's raining and when I take Misty outside she won't venture off the porch. She hasn't pee'd since last night.

I broke down and made a fire in the wood stove this a.m. It's really not that cold outside, but, dang it! I'm tired of not being warm enough.

I vacuumed and dusted yesterday. I also took in three water turtles. I'm a sucker for a sob story. When I told the guy I don't take them anymore he told me he's on dialysis and his nephew has offered to donate a kidney, so he's going to be up in San Francisco at the hospital there for tests, etc. It's a large female RES, and two smaller other species. I think one of them is a painted, but I don't have a clue what the third one is. Naturally, they're used to living in an aquarium in the house. This means that I also have to keep them warmish. I don't have room in my house for water turtles. So I set them up outside in a trough with an aquarium heater. I hope that's good enough. The weather here really isn't all that cold - 70's during the day and 50's at night, but for a turtle used to living in the house, it might be a bit of a culture shock. The guy has a Boy Scout troop and he was going on and on about getting the boys over here to help out. I really don't know what kind of help they can be. Once the poop is picked up and the waterers cleaned and filled, all there is left to do is not tortoise related - repair fences, mow, trim edges, (rake leaves off the garage roof!!!), but I can't afford to buy lumber to fix fences at this time. Well, maybe he'll forget he made the offer now that he's found a place for his turtles.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I wonder how long a dog can go without peeing. It's raining and when I take Misty outside she won't venture off the porch. She hasn't pee'd since last night.
> 
> I broke down and made a fire in the wood stove this a.m. It's really not that cold outside, but, dang it! I'm tired of not being warm enough.
> 
> I vacuumed and dusted yesterday. I also took in three water turtles. I'm a sucker for a sob story. When I told the guy I don't take them anymore he told me he's on dialysis and his nephew has offered to donate a kidney, so he's going to be up in San Francisco at the hospital there for tests, etc. It's a large female RES, and two smaller other species. I think one of them is a painted, but I don't have a clue what the third one is. Naturally, they're used to living in an aquarium in the house. This means that I also have to keep them warmish. I don't have room in my house for water turtles. So I set them up outside in a trough with an aquarium heater. I hope that's good enough. The weather here really isn't all that cold - 70's during the day and 50's at night, but for a turtle used to living in the house, it might be a bit of a culture shock. The guy has a Boy Scout troop and he was going on and on about getting the boys over here to help out. I really don't know what kind of help they can be. Once the poop is picked up and the waterers cleaned and filled, all there is left to do is not tortoise related - repair fences, mow, trim edges, (rake leaves off the garage roof!!!), but I can't afford to buy lumber to fix fences at this time. Well, maybe he'll forget he made the offer now that he's found a place for his turtles.




We all know you have a big heart! This summer can you put them in your pond? 

The Boy Scouts may never make it over 

Do you ever use a heated pad in your recliner? I have been on one all weekend and it does keep you toasty! 

We have had rain but today it's really coming in with some wind. We'll see! Poor Misty will she go out if you use an umbrella and go out with her?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Look at what I woke up to this morning

Look close to the right on the first pix and you can see the second rainbow, 2 rainbows, it's beautiful....


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> We all know you have a big heart! This summer can you put them in your pond?
> 
> The Boy Scouts may never make it over
> 
> Do you ever use a heated pad in your recliner? I have been on one all weekend and it does keep you toasty!
> 
> We have had rain but today it's really coming in with some wind. We'll see! Poor Misty will she go out if you use an umbrella and go out with her?




I DO go out with her. I walk out into the yard with my umbrella and she cowers on the porch looking at me with doe eyes.

No, I won't put the turtles in my pond. I know a guy with a 2 acre pond that will take them, but I'll have to acclimate them to foraging and living outside before I give him a call.

I've used a heating pad in my recliner when I had a back 'twinge' but never thought about using it to warm up. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 167063
> View attachment 167062
> Look at what I woke up to this morning
> View attachment 167062
> Look close to the right on the first pix and you can see the second rainbow, 2 rainbows, it's beautiful....



Gosh that's pretty.


----------



## gamera154

Dang I was just about to let gamera out and then the amber alert went of heavy rain and then it poors for 30mins I thought they said el Nino was over


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 167063
> View attachment 167062
> Look at what I woke up to this morning
> View attachment 167062
> Look close to the right on the first pix and you can see the second rainbow, 2 rainbows, it's beautiful....



I love double rainbows. Jeff asked me to marry him under double rainbows.


----------



## Jacqui

Nice and sunny here!


----------



## Yvonne G

My Faithful Companion, Misty, followed me outside when I went out to turn on lights, give fresh water and food and open shed doors. So she was finally able to pee. The poor cats are yowling and telling me they're not happy with all this wet stuff. It's a nice, steady rain, but much flooding. Quite a few stories on the news about folks' trees falling over on their houses. Also we've got a pretty nice snow pack on the mountains. They figure it's about 80% of normal.

As for the dog peeing...I've never seen a dog crossing its legs or hopping around saying, "ooo, ooo" trying to hold it in. Why are dogs so much different from humans? If I have to go, I have to go. I can't hold it indefinitely like Misty seems to be able to.


----------



## Jacqui

Your ears aren't floppy enough.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Your ears aren't floppy enough.



Oh, that's the secret, huh? I thought it was all in the wrist! 

Interesting that Jeff proposed under a double rainbow. You're just an old sentimental at heart, huh?

Sunny today? No wind? How unusual.


----------



## gamera154

Oh no the sea guls are back again run


----------



## Gillian M

LaDukePhoto said:


> Google News tells me that Nancy is Nancy Reagan. (and at 94 I think it was probably natural causes)


Heart failure was what Jordan TV mentioned.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, that's the secret, huh? I thought it was all in the wrist!
> 
> Interesting that Jeff proposed under a double rainbow. You're just an old sentimental at heart, huh?
> 
> Sunny today? No wind? How unusual.



Did I say no wind?


----------



## Jacqui

gamera154 said:


> Oh no the sea guls are back again run



I love gulls.


----------



## gamera154

Jacqui said:


> I love gulls.


Not when they steal your food


----------



## Jacqui

gamera154 said:


> Not when they steal your food



Why leave it where they can get to it?


----------



## Jacqui

A gull story... near the Maine line there was a truck stop that we use to stop at. They had yummy bread. I would pig out on the bread and blame the gulls on coming inside and taking off with my bread. Made the waitress laugh.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Mike, it's Monday!


I know and it sucks !


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 167063
> View attachment 167062
> Look at what I woke up to this morning
> View attachment 167062
> Look close to the right on the first pix and you can see the second rainbow, 2 rainbows, it's beautiful....


Go find the pot of gold .


----------



## mike taylor

The perfect end to stupid Monday .Banged my little toe on the door frame ! That hurts like hells fire !


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Hey all, I'm still around in case anyone wondered 

Still have my redfoot tort, been busy wedding planning and dealing with work drama/promotions and raises. 

Just popping in to wish everyone well


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Hey all, I'm still around in case anyone wondered
> Just popping in to wish everyone well


Well I wondered about you…sorry about the drama/reality you're having to deal with, but I know you're tougher than all that, umm, stuff, yup, stuff.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Hey all, I'm still around in case anyone wondered
> 
> Still have my redfoot tort, been busy wedding planning and dealing with work drama/promotions and raises.
> 
> Just popping in to wish everyone well



Hey Stranger! Glad for the update.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## Jacqui

Are you all getting ready to spring forward, time wise?


----------



## Jacqui

I love having the robins back. They are out making their form of music in the early hours, while I walk the dogs.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning all!



Hey!


----------



## Jacqui

*Hi Yvonne!*


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OK ya'll need to sit down now.....ready? Here it comes.....it's so funny I am LOL as I type this, here goes......I (me) have been chosen to TEACH an AARP driving course!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hell, do I get to teach'em how to do burn outs, or do I have to explain, you can only make a right turn on red 
WHEN NO BODY IS COMING YOU IDIOT


----------



## Jacqui

That class could be so much fun to take.


maggie3fan said:


> OK ya'll need to sit down now.....ready? Here it comes.....it's so funny I am LOL as I type this, here goes......I (me) have been chosen to TEACH an AARP driving course!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hell, do I get to teach'em how to do burn outs, or do I have to explain, you can only make a right turn on red
> WHEN NO BODY IS COMING YOU IDIOT


----------



## Jacqui

It's chicken livers for lunch.


----------



## Jacqui

How is the toe Mike?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It's chicken livers for lunch.



I'm having left over Australian sheep shearer's mince pot (I posted the recipe in the food thread). I actually LOVE liver and onions. Haven't had that in quite a while.

Clovis weather report:

March isn't actually coming in like a lion, however it is a bit breezy. We don't usually get our wind until towards the end of March. The sky is blue with huge puffy clouds that occasionally blot out the sun. When not being blotted out, it's quite warm outside. Supposed to rain again tomorrow, so we should enjoy it while we can.

I've seen quite a few of my water turtles, so I'm guessing their winter nap is over. Yesterday it took me about 45 minutes to "encourage" SO into the shed. They don't have ANY cold sense. AT ALL!! Aldabran tortoises love a mud puddle. With all the rain we've been having, there's quite a nice mud puddle in their yard. Well, yesterday SO parked in the puddle, unbeknownst to me, and sat there all day. The sun wasn't shining yesterday. It wasn't REAL cold, but for a tortoise, 50F is cold enough. Usually, because of their size (almost 300lbs now), their inner core stays warm for a long time. However, sitting in 50F degree water and weather all day long soon cooled him down muchly. By the time I found him, about 5p, he could hardly move. When I "encourage" BO to move, all I have to do is tap on the rear of his carapace and he moves away from the tap. That doesn't work with SO. I could tap on him all day long and all he does is hootchy kootchy. So I had to get food encouragement. Luckily, I had cantaloupe and banana. Like I said - it took about 45 minutes for him to walk about 30' from the puddle to the shed. I need a front loader tractor!


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like you had some fun Yvonne.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Evidently not one of you people gives a crap that an aggressive speeding tailgating road rage filled driver is going to teach an AARP driving course, buncha jerks.....you not them.....'cept Jacqui


----------



## dmmj

today is International Women's Day it was supposed to be yesterday but you know women they just weren't ready yet.


----------



## MPRC

ARGGGGH! Closing on the house has been pushed back ANOTHER month due to a lack of available appraisers. No one has even given me any hints on who to bribe to grease the wheels.


----------



## Jacqui

*throws bad fruit at David*


dmmj said:


> today is International Women's Day it was supposed to be yesterday but you know women they just weren't ready yet.


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> ARGGGGH! Closing on the house has been pushed back ANOTHER month due to a lack of available appraisers. No one has even given me any hints on who to bribe to grease the wheels.



Good things come to those who wait....


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> *throws bad fruit at David*



*Picks up fruit for the redfoots*


----------



## dmmj

glad I could be of service


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Evidently not one of you people gives a crap that an aggressive speeding tailgating road rage filled driver is going to teach an AARP driving course, buncha jerks.....you not them.....'cept Jacqui



I don't think many of us actually realize that what you say about your driving is true. I got the irony.


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> *Picks up fruit for the redfoots*



Mine already pooped all over it...


----------



## dmmj

everyone around me keeps telling me I'm mean. that is absurd, plus they're all ugly.


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> Evidently not one of you people gives a crap that an aggressive speeding tailgating road rage filled driver is going to teach an AARP driving course, buncha jerks.....you not them.....'cept Jacqui




Umm, I gave you like this morning!


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> Mine already pooped all over it...


Do you really think that is a *bad* thing to a redfoot? Mine would be all over it like stink on...oh....


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> It's chicken livers for lunch.


Here in Texas that's fish bait !


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> How is the toe Mike?


It's all good . haha


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> Evidently not one of you people gives a crap that an aggressive speeding tailgating road rage filled driver is going to teach an AARP driving course, buncha jerks.....you not them.....'cept Jacqui


Don't you hate it when your outlet is so slow ! That's going to be cool as hell .


----------



## mike taylor

Took the wife on a date to pick strawberries last weekend . Guess who is eating them! The red footed tortoises . ha-ha It was fun you guys should try it . Plus they had all kinds of Tortoise food .


----------



## mike taylor

Maggie have you seen the driver instructor video that the student is a professional drifter . She is a small oriental girl that acts like she can't drive then Wham-O full on drifting .hahaha Them instructors almost crapped themselves .


----------



## mike taylor

I tagged you in the video Maggie on Facebook . You'll like it .


----------



## RV's mom

Tuesday night and the windows are open for the breeze. Scented with citrus blossoms, this is my favorite time of the year.
Having said that, citrus is blooming early, and the lemon tree is dropping probably a good 10# of fruit a day, so I'm off to making lemonade for tomorrow (tonight I'll have some hot, it's yummy!)

LEMONADE:

2c fresh squeezed lemon juice
6c water
11/2 c sugar
ginger peeled and cut into quarter size pieces. I use a good thumb sized knob but then I like ginger.

Put all into stainless pot on the stove and bring to a close boil. This will allow the sugar to dissolve and get the ginger infused.
Cover and allow to cool. Remove ginger before you refrigerate.
Good cold or hot, extremely good with a small dose of vodka (for those who imbibe).

Enjoy.. 
(golly I've missed you all!)


----------



## MPRC

Ginger lemonade with vodka, I'm on my way over. 
I wish citrus would grow in Oregon. I love it so much. You all should be filling flat rate boxes and sending them to me.


----------



## mike taylor

And we are at the halfway point ! It's almost Friday !


----------



## Yvonne G

sharkstar said:


> (golly I've missed you all!)




And we've missed you too. Where the heck have you been?


----------



## Yvonne G

Garbage day! I've got my receptacles out at the kerb (I live in the country and there are no curbs in my neighborhood, hence the strange spelling). Misty has been watered, the indoor habitats have been tended to, and I've read all the "new posts" on the Forum. It's supposed to rain off and on today.

I asked my son what kind of snacks he likes so there would be something for him to snack on while he's here, and bought it for him last week. Well, they sat in the cupboard calling my name and I finally broke down and opened the bag of Cheddar Cheese Ruffles last night. So today I have to go to the store and replace that. Then I'll wash my hair later in the day. Other than that, I have no plans for today. What are you all doing today on hump day?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Garbage day! I've got my receptacles out at the kerb (I live in the country and there are no curbs in my neighborhood, hence the strange spelling). Misty has been watered, the indoor habitats have been tended to, and I've read all the "new posts" on the Forum. It's supposed to rain off and on today.
> 
> I asked my son what kind of snacks he likes so there would be something for him to snack on while he's here, and bought it for him last week. Well, they sat in the cupboard calling my name and I finally broke down and opened the bag of Cheddar Cheese Ruffles last night. So today I have to go to the store and replace that. Then I'll wash my hair later in the day. Other than that, I have no plans for today. What are you all doing today on hump day?



We don't have curbs either. Actually a lot of neighborhoods around here don't have sidewalks. We have a ton of horse trails though. 

Snacks in my house are very dangerous! Once you open it, that's it, it's gonna be gone
That's why I try to keep them at the store. 

Today I'm headed to the chiropractor for x-rays and a treatment. My back is so messed up! My husband went Monday loved the Dr so I'm gonna give her a try. 

It is just gorgeous here today! We are expecting some rain Sat-Tues. 
looking forward to it.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I tagged you in the video Maggie on Facebook . You'll like it .



Just last week I was telling my mechanic I wanted to drift. He says I got the car for it, and the talent for it, but not the money for the stack of tires I'd need. I loved that video, thanks Mike.


Guess what???We got rain again!!! Surprise.....I believe I have mold on me.....


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> We don't have curbs either. Actually a lot of neighborhoods around here don't have sidewalks. We have a ton of horse trails though.
> 
> Snacks in my house are very dangerous! Once you open it, that's it, it's gonna be gone
> That's why I try to keep them at the store.
> 
> Today I'm headed to the chiropractor for x-rays and a treatment. My back is so messed up! My husband went Monday loved the Dr so I'm gonna give her a try.
> 
> It is just gorgeous here today! We are expecting some rain Sat-Tues.
> looking forward to it.



Well, hopefully your back problem is one that the chiropractor can address. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## MPRC

We are all huddled inside because of the rain today too. I am going insane. I didn't built a great indoor enclosure for Vern because we planned on moving in November. Then it was 'by Christmas' - The next estimate? End of January. Now we are looking at mid April and he's going to be back outside by the time we move. 

In the mean time I have surrendered my only bathroom to him. We keep it hot and humid and he has his water, hides and food but I am SICK of sharing! I'm just glad we don't pay for electricity because when I can manage to actually get my office presentable I heat it like a sauna and let him roam. (Shhhh....put down your pitchforks, I am not advocating for the practice)

Now Ruby has outgrown her 40g baby tank and I can't wait to get out of here so they can have a big outdoor enclosure with heated boxes and only spend a few months of the year inside.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I hope I can explain this quickly....You know one "exotic Vet" in Beaverton didn't know what he was doing, and the anesthetist left in the middle of the operation cuz it was 1 am and she was tired. The "Vet" says, oh hell, I don't know how to use that machine. Glad I went to Vet Tech school. Anyhow, he did many things wrong, then when Bob was not coming out of the anesthesia they put him in my car, with me 100 miles from home, at 2 am and said something like good luck.- I gave him mouth to mouth, had made them give me a bag and just bagged like hell. It was a freaking nightmare.
So I took him to the emergency Vet in Corvallis who said he was an "exotic Vet". I get him to run some oxygen thru Bob, he needed IV fluids, but the jerk couldn't hit his jugular, so I (me) hadda do it. Anyway many mistakes like that. Now today in the mail I get a very suspicious envelope. No return address, no signature. Just a 2 page letter from the killer Vet to the stupid one, and they lay it all out, the two trying to cover up what they did, plus charge me $500 for things not done, of which I have not ever gotten a bill, and a note with the letter said, I think you should have these, I liked Bob.

Huh, you should see what those jerks actually put on paper.
So I have a consultation with an animal lawyer in Salem on March 16th. I don't want any money, I just want the "exotic' part of their licenses taken away and close the businesses for 4 months. I've borrowed the money for the consultation, and if he takes my case, I will sell my car. I would do that for Bob. To just have his back. He was killed, he didn't die.


----------



## MPRC

My goodness Maggie, I am so sorry this is dragging on. I have had bad vet experiences myself, but nothing so traumatic.


----------



## RV's mom

THIS FROM MAGGIE.. (sorry, I shortened the quote for space and lost who it was from...)

So I have a consultation with an animal lawyer in Salem on March 16th. I don't want any money, I just want the "exotic' part of their licenses taken away and close the businesses for 4 months. I've borrowed the money for the consultation, and if he takes my case, I will sell my car. I would do that for Bob. To just have his back. He was killed, he didn't die.[/QUOTE]

You should put up a "go fund me" page... I know there are probably a lot of BOB fans out there (including me) who would be happy to donate to a just cause.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

*@LaDukePhoto,* self and me all winter cuz he had a shed big enough to let him pace off that pent up energy.*...*We have 7 months of rain here a year. That means that most Sulcata, (or Redfoots) are stuck inside for 7 months. Muscles atrophy, they get bored. Build a big tort shed. Bob had 20 sq feet to pace in and play in. He wasn't stuck in a small heated box cuz he couldn't go outside. Bob entertained himself and me. Build something that they can walk around in and play in...Just my advice, having put up with this rain for a number of years. If this was Calif and he was gonna be in a heated box once in a while, that's one thing. But 7 months of rain, snow sleet. They need more room....My advice for the day


----------



## gamera154

Hello people how you doing today


----------



## RV's mom

Yvonne G said:


> And we've missed you too. Where the heck have you been?



working hard and hardly working. I had to go to part time because my "new" knee is acting up big time. I fell on it (pinned my ankle up under my thigh) 3 days after I returned to work and it's steadily getting worse. 2 nights a week work for me, and I can schedule them so that once a month I have a 10 day stretch off. The hospital has turned into a trauma center for the SW valley, they added a 5 story tower and where once there wasn't enough work for 2 people (well, yeah, 20 years ago..) we're now running with 13 therapists at night and still short. I'm on my 10 day off stretch and trying to catch up on sleep, housework, and getting in the studio and playing with clay... time for that is running short.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Do you have a good knee brace to wear? Knee crap is miserable, cuz we needs the balance so bad. I walk with a cane because I screwed up my knee. But I'm retired now, so ya got my sympathy.

BTW, IV fluids don't go in the jugular, they pop under the skin. Glad I'm no dummy like that f...... Vet


----------



## RV's mom

maggie3fan said:


> Do you have a good knee brace to wear? Knee crap is miserable, cuz we needs the balance so bad. I walk with a cane because I screwed up my knee. But I'm retired now, so ya got my sympathy.
> 
> BTW, IV fluids don't go in the jugular, they pop under the skin. Glad I'm no dummy like that f...... Vet



I was just fitted with a new brace. It works well enough but I don't want to wear it 24/7. I don't think that does any good for muscle strength. I am waiting for a call from the MRI people so I can get in and have it scanned. When I fell, there was a fracture under the lower plate and on xray that is the place that looks.... heading in the wrong direction. Not healing. I do use a cane when I must, but don't at work. I'm less than a week from my 20 year anniversary at work and can retire in a little over 2 years. I just want to hang on long enough.......


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> *@LaDukePhoto,* self and me all winter cuz he had a shed big enough to let him pace off that pent up energy.*...*We have 7 months of rain here a year. That means that most Sulcata, (or Redfoots) are stuck inside for 7 months. Muscles atrophy, they get bored. Build a big tort shed. Bob had 20 sq feet to pace in and play in. He wasn't stuck in a small heated box cuz he couldn't go outside. Bob entertained himself and me. Build something that they can walk around in and play in...Just my advice, having put up with this rain for a number of years. If this was Calif and he was gonna be in a heated box once in a while, that's one thing. But 7 months of rain, snow sleet. They need more room....My advice for the day



We've got big plans for having a shed with a window that will have space for me to sit down with my tablet or laptop so I can work with them. I have followed Vern around the property before I know how much space he can cover so I plan on him having plenty. Even my 16oz redfoot will walk 100 yards in the blink of an eye. His unsupervised outside space right now is 4x8ft and I feel bad about that. I think I paced off 20x40ft in the new yard as the 'enclosure' and the shed would be outside of that.


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> I hope I can explain this quickly....You know one "exotic Vet" in Beaverton didn't know what he was doing, and the anesthetist left in the middle of the operation cuz it was 1 am and she was tired. The "Vet" says, oh hell, I don't know how to use that machine. Glad I went to Vet Tech school. Anyhow, he did many things wrong, then when Bob was not coming out of the anesthesia they put him in my car, with me 100 miles from home, at 2 am and said something like good luck.- I gave him mouth to mouth, had made them give me a bag and just bagged like hell. It was a freaking nightmare.
> So I took him to the emergency Vet in Corvallis who said he was an "exotic Vet". I get him to run some oxygen thru Bob, he needed IV fluids, but the jerk couldn't hit his jugular, so I (me) hadda do it. Anyway many mistakes like that. Now today in the mail I get a very suspicious envelope. No return address, no signature. Just a 2 page letter from the killer Vet to the stupid one, and they lay it all out, the two trying to cover up what they did, plus charge me $500 for things not done, of which I have not ever gotten a bill, and a note with the letter said, I think you should have these, I liked Bob.
> 
> Huh, you should see what those jerks actually put on paper.
> So I have a consultation with an animal lawyer in Salem on March 16th. I don't want any money, I just want the "exotic' part of their licenses taken away and close the businesses for 4 months. I've borrowed the money for the consultation, and if he takes my case, I will sell my car. I would do that for Bob. To just have his back. He was killed, he didn't die.



Good luck Maggie! I think your lawyer is going to be shocked you don't want any compensation. 
Wow, that's pretty cool that someone in that office is risking their job. We all know Bob was special and they knew it too!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Well, hopefully your back problem is one that the chiropractor can address. Fingers crossed for you.




Just got back from a 2 hour assessment for my back. This chiropractor is awesome! 
I need to go back for X-rays and start treatment tomorrow or Friday. 
I got to lay on a neat ice bed with a roller and electrodes. I almost fell asleep .


----------



## mike taylor

Good evening my fellow turtle friends . Finally home from work . Did my tortoise work for today now it's time for Mike . What are you guys up to ?


----------



## MPRC

Gathering useless earthly possessions to deliver to strangers from Craigslist. There's a website called "Unf*ck Your Habitat" I am working on sorting things a bit better. My inventory is going nuts.


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> Do you really think that is a *bad* thing to a redfoot? Mine would be all over it like stink on...oh....



Well you might not want the cross contamination


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Here in Texas that's fish bait !



Here too, but I love them.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Took the wife on a date to pick strawberries last weekend . Guess who is eating them! The red footed tortoises . ha-ha It was fun you guys should try it . Plus they had all kinds of Tortoise food .



I am too lazy. Like mine prepicked. Think I got my fill of picking as a kid. My redfoots loved last weekend's strawberry sale.


----------



## Jacqui

sharkstar said:


> Tuesday night and the windows are open for the breeze. Scented with citrus blossoms, this is my favorite time of the year.
> Having said that, citrus is blooming early, and the lemon tree is dropping probably a good 10# of fruit a day, so I'm off to making lemonade for tomorrow (tonight I'll have some hot, it's yummy!)
> 
> LEMONADE:
> 
> 2c fresh squeezed lemon juice
> 6c water
> 11/2 c sugar
> ginger peeled and cut into quarter size pieces. I use a good thumb sized knob but then I like ginger.
> 
> Put all into stainless pot on the stove and bring to a close boil. This will allow the sugar to dissolve and get the ginger infused.
> Cover and allow to cool. Remove ginger before you refrigerate.
> Good cold or hot, extremely good with a small dose of vodka (for those who imbibe).
> 
> Enjoy..
> (golly I've missed you all!)



So jealous! In my bucket list is having a lemon right off a tree.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Garbage day! I've got my receptacles out at the kerb (I live in the country and there are no curbs in my neighborhood, hence the strange spelling). Misty has been watered, the indoor habitats have been tended to, and I've read all the "new posts" on the Forum. It's supposed to rain off and on today.
> 
> I asked my son what kind of snacks he likes so there would be something for him to snack on while he's here, and bought it for him last week. Well, they sat in the cupboard calling my name and I finally broke down and opened the bag of Cheddar Cheese Ruffles last night. So today I have to go to the store and replace that. Then I'll wash my hair later in the day. Other than that, I have no plans for today. What are you all doing today on hump day?



Doing yardwork. Tonight is my overnight shift.


----------



## RV's mom

Jacqui said:


> So jealous! In my bucket list is having a lemon right off a tree.



We have a gathering on Saturday evening... I'm planning on making Lemon Bars.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> So jealous! In my bucket list is having a lemon right off a tree.


Sorry I picked all mine ! They are in dish on the counter now .


----------



## mike taylor

We have a lemon bush not a tree .


----------



## MPRC

I love lemons, but I have NEVER been able to enjoy lemon baked goods. I'll eat a lemon like an orange with a little sugar sprinkled on it though.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

sharkstar said:


> I was just fitted with a new brace. It works well enough but I don't want to wear it 24/7. I don't think that does any good for muscle strength. I am waiting for a call from the MRI people so I can get in and have it scanned. When I fell, there was a fracture under the lower plate and on xray that is the place that looks.... heading in the wrong direction. Not healing. I do use a cane when I must, but don't at work. I'm less than a week from my 20 year anniversary at work and can retire in a little over 2 years. I just want to hang on long enough.......



I pretty much felt the same way about my knee brace. But what I found out is, the brace gives the injury support and that gives it time to heal. I wore the brace and walked with a cane for almost a year. Now knee is fine and cane rides mostly in the dummy seat....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LaDukePhoto said:


> I love lemons, but I have NEVER been able to enjoy lemon baked goods. I'll eat a lemon like an orange with a little sugar sprinkled on it though.



I love lemon anything......yum!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

sharkstar said:


> We have a gathering on Saturday evening... I'm planning on making Lemon Bars.


OMG! I'm coming...my favorite, lemon bars. I could be in Phoenix in a few hours....ROAD TRIP! I love'em. Hmmm, wonder if there's money for gas, let's go see......


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I love lemon anything......yum!



Me too!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Just got back from a 2 hour assessment for my back. This chiropractor is awesome!
> I need to go back for X-rays and start treatment tomorrow or Friday.
> I got to lay on a neat ice bed with a roller and electrodes. I almost fell asleep .



Hope they find a quick fix


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> Gathering useless earthly possessions to deliver to strangers from Craigslist. There's a website called "Unf*ck Your Habitat" I am working on sorting things a bit better. My inventory is going nuts.



Lol when I do that, about a week later I need/want what I got rid of.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> I love lemons, but I have NEVER been able to enjoy lemon baked goods. I'll eat a lemon like an orange with a little sugar sprinkled on it though.




I can't say I love lemons but I do love lemon bars! 

Do you like grape fruit too?


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> I can't say I love lemons but I do love lemon bars!
> 
> Do you like grape fruit too?



I LOVE grapefruit and lemons and oranges and limes...I usually add lemon juice to my soda when I relent and let myself have sugar water. Also putting a layer of brown sugar on top of a halved grapefruit and then broiling it for a few minutes is heavenly. 

I'm also that kid who traded all of her chocolate for sour patch kids and warhead candies. 

It really is a shame that oranges are $1.25-$1.99 a pound here, that's like the weight of one orange. When the boxes of mandarins go on sale I eat them until I am sick.


----------



## gamera154

I love oranges I could eat them for ever people think I'm weird because I eat the peel but I don't care we have an orange tree a blood orange tree alemon tree and a grape fruit and orang hybrid and I love lemon candy but I also love chocolate


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> *@LaDukePhoto,* self and me all winter cuz he had a shed big enough to let him pace off that pent up energy.*...*We have 7 months of rain here a year.



Eveningish Maggie, LaDukePhoto lives right down I-5 from us in the Eugene/Springtucky area. She lives, knows our rain. 
Nice wind storm we're having tonight, huh? Give me a call tomorrow (Thursday) afternoon in regard to your Salem mid-month trip. Maybe you could make it out here and I'll take you out to lunch or early dinner that involves leftovers you could keep for later. 
I just tried to call you, I got your machine so I left no message as requested. We'll talk later, sweetie.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> All I can say is, "I LOVE LEMONS!" but I don't care for lemon bars!


Most every morning I take lemon juice concentrate, dump some of that pink mountain salt in it, then mix it together in a tall glass of warm water. That is wonderful heaven for me. O.J. has too much sugar in it for my gut straight out of bed, but that lemon juice followed by coffee is all that's needed for me.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

gamera154 said:


> I love oranges I could eat them for ever people think I'm weird because I eat the peel but I don't care we have an orange tree a blood orange tree alemon tree and a grape fruit and orang hybrid and I love lemon candy but I also love chocolate



I am not much for orange, except as juice. I loved picking up loads in Florida from Tropicana. Smells sooooo good.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Most every morning I take lemon juice concentrate, dump some of that pink mountain salt in it, then mix it together in a tall glass of warm water. That is wonderful heaven for me. O.J. has too much sugar in it for my gut straight out of bed, but that lemon juice followed by coffee is all that's needed for me.



Pink mountain salt?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Pink mountain salt?


This here salt.



It is a course harvested salt, requiring the container


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

(Hoping that didn't sound to "hippie"!)


----------



## jaizei

gamera154 said:


> I love oranges I could eat them for ever people think I'm weird because I eat the peel but I don't care we have an orange tree a blood orange tree alemon tree and a grape fruit and orang hybrid and I love lemon candy but I also love chocolate



Eating orange peel is far more socially acceptable than eating kiwi peel.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Eating orange peel is far more socially acceptable than eating kiwi peel.



How does banana peel eating rank?


----------



## Jacqui

Sunshine on my shoulder makes me happy....


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> Eating orange peel is far more socially acceptable than eating kiwi peel.



Seriously?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> How does banana peel eating rank?



That's just impractical. It's be like trying to eat a watermelon whole.


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> Seriously?



I think so.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I tagged you in the video Maggie on Facebook . You'll like it .


I LOVED it! Thanks!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Eveningish Maggie, LaDukePhoto lives right down I-5 from us in the Eugene/Springtucky area. She lives, knows our rain.
> Nice wind storm we're having tonight, huh? Give me a call tomorrow (Thursday) afternoon in regard to your Salem mid-month trip. Maybe you could make it out here and I'll take you out to lunch or early dinner that involves leftovers you could keep for later.
> I just tried to call you, I got your machine so I left no message as requested. We'll talk later, sweetie.




I doubt it


----------



## Yvonne G

gamera154 said:


> I love oranges I could eat them for ever people think I'm weird because I eat the peel but I don't care we have an orange tree a blood orange tree alemon tree and a grape fruit and orang hybrid and I love lemon candy but I also love chocolate




My son used to scrape off the white on the inside of the peel with his teeth until one dentist visit the dentist showed him by shining a light on the inside of his teeth how thin his teeth were getting. The acid on the peel was eroding away his teeth.


----------



## gamera154

Yvonne G said:


> My son used to scrape off the white on the inside of the peel with his teeth until one dentist visit the dentist showed him by shining a light on the inside of his teeth how thin his teeth were getting. The acid on the peel was eroding away his teeth.


I don't do it all the time just sometimes and my dentists says my teeth are thick and because I drink so much milk so are my bones


----------



## Momof4

Ok, you lemon lime lovers! Here is a recipe that just popped up on my FB page! The bundt pan is fancy but I don't think it's necessary. 
I think I'll make this for Easter. 

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/lemon-lime-pound-cake/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> I doubt it


Which aspect are you doubting?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Which aspect are you doubting?



Let's just drop it on a public forum.


----------



## MPRC

Anyone want to sponsor a dive trip for me? 
I'll bring back lots of neat pictures. I'm itching to be underwater but I am WAY too broke.


----------



## jaizei

LaDukePhoto said:


> Anyone want to sponsor a dive trip for me?
> I'll bring back lots of neat pictures. I'm itching to be underwater but I am WAY too broke.



Where do you (usually) go?


----------



## MPRC

jaizei said:


> Where do you (usually) go?


I learned to dive here in Oregon and it is cold and murky, same with Washington where I did my advanced certifications and my nitrox classes, but as my instructor said, if I can dive here I can dive anywhere. 

The pic above is from Maui, I've also dived in Kauai. I would LOVE to dive the Caribbean sometime. That and I would love to swim with manatees in Florida.


----------



## mike taylor

I have swam with the manatees they are awesome . I did it by accident . Was wading out by Playalinda Beach and two of the came up .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I have swam with the manatees they are awesome . I did it by accident . Was wading out by Playalinda Beach and two of the came up .



I bet that was really cool. I've always wanted to meet them, but Florida sucks so bad. Gosh, not much disrespect meant....Really


----------



## MPRC

I don't think I could LIVE in Florida because it is so flat (I'm a climber and a mountain biker too) but I really want to visit. I love swimming with turtles and sea lions and sharks and rays. Manatees are pretty much the main 'must see' on my list right now other than whale sharks which I am unlikely to find around here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. At like midnight, I ate/consumed a huge pile of tiny shrimp/cashew mixed vegetables with my own short grain brown rice Chinese food. For one that's not a vegetable fan, I'm impressed that I liked it enough for a midnight snack. Even better? I ate/ finished it off, so now I've got zero leftovers here. 
Help me out here someone. I've got 2 dozen eggs a pile of bacon and a couple lbs. of sausage hash browns and toast with toast. Who's on their way?


----------



## Jacqui

I think manatees are neat critters. Well worth a trip to see.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning on this sunny Friday.


----------



## Momof4

Happy Friday! 
I'm happy but also cranky
Besides my back problems, I have tennis elbow in both arms and my left is so painful today that I'm almost in tears. 
I have my first chiro treatment in a week because of scheduling issues but so looking forward to it! She said she can help me with my elbows too! 


Thinking positive, I do get my gray hair covered up today and it's going to rain this evening!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday!
> I'm happy but also cranky
> Besides my back problems, I have tennis elbow in both arms and my left is so painful today that I'm almost in tears.
> I have my first chiro treatment in a week because of scheduling issues but so looking forward to it! She said she can help me with my elbows too!
> 
> 
> Thinking positive, I do get my gray hair covered up today and it's going to rain this evening!



Be bold! Keep the grey.


----------



## gamera154

Yes the news lied we have no rain


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Be bold! Keep the grey.




Ha ha!! Not now! I'm only 46! 
I started getting grey in high school. 
I get a touch up every 4 weeks.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

It's been raining daily here for months, hence....people in Oregon don't tan, they rust.....


----------



## MPRC

I'm damn near translucent this time of year because of the rain. I need my UVB.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Ha ha!! Not now! I'm only 46!
> I started getting grey in high school.
> I get a touch up every 4 weeks.



I started in jr high.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah It was cool an unexpected . I wish I could remember what that body of water was called . We were staying in Orlando . Drove for about 45 minutes Passed like a bay of some sort . Then went to the beach . You pass a game reservation. There was a nude beach with old people all over . On the way back to Orlando we passed that bay and that's when I seen them . At first I was freaked out was thinking crocodiles ,but it was manatees .


----------



## Jacqui

I saw mine at a zoo in Florida. They had several and we watched them eating. The zoo also had a boat trip you could take to see some in the wild. The ride was neat too. Some day I hope to go back to that zoo, as it was one of the best I have ever been to.


----------



## Jacqui

Going down memory lane tonight, eating at a pizza place I have not been to in years. Maybe 20 years?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Yeah It was cool an unexpected . I wish I could remember what that body was called . We were staying in Orlando. Then went to the beach. There was a nude beach with old people all over. On the way back to Orlando we passed that beach again just to see them again. At first I was freaked out was thinking crocodiles ,but it was old, nude people, so we felt safe.


Wow Mike, sounds reckless to me!!


----------



## mike taylor

You mixed up my post for shame on you !


----------



## MPRC

Who is going to come cook me dinner? I'm starving but I am being too productive to stop.


----------



## bouaboua

Home again!


----------



## bouaboua

Got a new client that want us to step-in in the medical devises......wow, that was only in my wildest dream only but I need to make it real and sale it.

Am I having fun? Lots long days and sleepless nights. 

By God's grace, Last weekend, out first order of the finished goods are been pick-up by forwarder. WOOHOO!!.....

Still have lots to learn and to maintain a clean record.....Not easy. I guess nothing ever easy.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LaDukePhoto said:


> I'm damn near translucent this time of year because of the rain. I need my UVB.


I stick my face under an MVB. It helps. get rid of S.A.D.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday!
> I'm happy but also cranky
> Besides my back problems, I have tennis elbow in both arms and my left is so painful today that I'm almost in tears.
> I have my first chiro treatment in a week because of scheduling issues but so looking forward to it! She said she can help me with my elbows too!
> 
> 
> Thinking positive, I do get my gray hair covered up today and it's going to rain this evening!




Sounds like you're about to fall about, at 46? Is there anything right with you?


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Home again!



Glad you've made it home safely!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Got a new client that want us to step-in in the medical devises......wow, that was only in my wildest dream only but I need to make it real and sale it.
> 
> Am I having fun? Lots long days and sleepless nights.
> 
> By God's grace, Last weekend, out first order of the finished goods are been pick-up by forwarder. WOOHOO!!.....
> 
> Still have lots to learn and to maintain a clean record.....Not easy. I guess nothing ever easy.



Sounds like you're going to be even busier than before.


----------



## mike taylor

Well at the young age of 38 I've pulled stuff in my back and blown out my left shoulder . The shoulder was a crash on a motorcycle and the back was moving a cement pond into the tortoises enclosure. But the back is all good . I don't think my shoulder will ever be right . Probably didn't help the shoulder by wrestling and fighting . But hey it was fun .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> Well at the young age of 38 I've pulled stuff in my back and blown out my left shoulder . The shoulder was a crash on a motorcycle and the back was moving a cement pond into the tortoises enclosure. But the back is all good . I don't think my shoulder will ever be right . Probably didn't help the shoulder by wrestling and fighting . But hey it was fun .


The price of having fun with our youth but wait til your 60 it gets worse !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Home again!



About time!


----------



## Jacqui

It's raining, so since I couldn't do anything at home, I came to town for my favorite Mexican food That's my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## gamera154

Happy Saturday remember to set your clocks forward tonight


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> Sounds like you're about to fall about, at 46? Is there anything right with you?




Not at the moment! 
I'm feeling really broken and beat up


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Sounds like you're going to be even busier than before.


Yes. Good to be busy. I will have a Chicago, Orlando 10 days trip coming up next week also. I'm grateful! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> About time!


Thank you Jacqui! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Did any more eggs hatch while you were away Steven?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Did any more eggs hatch while you were away Steven?


No. They all turn black and getting smell. So I think we only have one hatchling out of those 6 eggs. 

No complain though. it is more then what we ever can expected.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, my son has been and gone. It was nice to see him. He moved to Texas about 10 years ago and I haven't seen him in person in about 7 or 8 years. I asked him, "Because you don't have an attic, I'm wondering where you keep your Dorian Grey portrait?" He hasn't aged a minute. His mustache is grey, while the hair on his head is still dark, with the occasional grey hair. He still has his nice, slim build and no pot belly. Still has smooth skin with no wrinkles. He must be living the good life. He cleaned the leaves off my garage roof!! Yippee!!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Well, my son has been and gone. It was nice to see him. He moved to Texas about 10 years ago and I haven't seen him in person in about 7 or 8 years. I asked him, "Because you don't have an attic, I'm wondering where you keep your Dorian Grey portrait?" He hasn't aged a minute. His mustache is grey, while the hair on his head is still dark, with the occasional grey hair. He still has his nice, slim build and no pot belly. Still has smooth skin with no wrinkles. He must be living the good life. He cleaned the leaves off my garage roof!! Yippee!!



I so glad he come for visit and clean out those leaves for you. Did your Grandson also came? And....
I guess you are not going to TX with us when we go visit Kelly in next couple months or so??! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I so glad he come for visit and clean out those leaves for you. Did your Grandson also came? And....
> I guess you are not going to TX with us when we go visit Kelly in next couple months or so??! !



Yvonne would be crazy to pass that up!


----------



## Jacqui

Evening everybody !


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Evening everybody !




Hi

So why is it that every fricken time I go to my local nursery I get overwhelmed and confused!!

I was there for 1.5hrs looking up everything I thought was safe. 
I went over to the Ca native area and I thought well, all of these or at least most would be safe to plant in a DT pen. But noooo, it couldn't be that easy. I really do need a personal shopper or a list with just a few plants or bushes on it. 

I came home with lavatera, pansies,
A bunch of seed packets, Ca poppy plant, organic squash and a container of white clover. 
I'm not sure where the pansies will go yet. 

I really want two or three bushes for CDT. He's tiny now but I want to plant everything for the future.


----------



## mike taylor

I have the same problem . That's why I just plant the deer plotting seeds from Tractor Supply every year .


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Hi
> 
> So why is it that every fricken time I go to my local nursery I get overwhelmed and confused!!
> 
> I was there for 1.5hrs looking up everything I thought was safe.
> I went over to the Ca native area and I thought well, all of these or at least most would be safe to plant in a DT pen. But noooo, it couldn't be that easy. I really do need a personal shopper or a list with just a few plants or bushes on it.
> 
> I came home with lavatera, pansies,
> A bunch of seed packets, Ca poppy plant, organic squash and a container of white clover.
> I'm not sure where the pansies will go yet.
> 
> I really want two or three bushes for CDT. He's tiny now but I want to plant everything for the future.
> 
> View attachment 167464



How do Rose of Sharon or also called a hibiscus or Althea bush do in your area? How about a nice cactus? Grape vine? Day lily?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I have the same problem . That's why I just plant the deer plotting seeds from Tractor Supply every year .



That's no fun.


----------



## Jacqui

Remember tine springs ahead in the wee hours of tomorrow morning.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> How do Rose of Sharon or also called a hibiscus or Althea bush do in your area? How about a nice cactus? Grape vine? Day lily?



I already have those. I'm lucky there! Just wanted variety. 

Maybe I'm over thinking it.
Next time I'm going with a small list and asking for help. It was really busy today so everyone was busy. 

It was so beautiful with everything blooming. I really did enjoy walking around.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I have the same problem . That's why I just plant the deer plotting seeds from Tractor Supply every year .



I don't think we have a deer mix but we have pasture mixes at my Tractor Supply. I think I need to look there again.


----------



## Momof4

@mike taylor 
I think my dinner invite was lost in mail?!?!
Did you save me any?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I don't think we have a deer mix but we have pasture mixes at my Tractor Supply. I think I need to look there again.



I bet if they don't carry it, they could order you in some.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> @mike taylor
> I think my dinner invite was lost in mail?!?!
> Did you save me any?


The crawfish is gone . Ha-ha We cooked 200 pounds of it . At a cost of a little over 400.00 bucks . We all pitched in . You see on facebooks some of my family's comments ? That's why I hang with my wife's family . They all want to eat ,but they don't want to help pay for it .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Well, my son has been and gone. It was nice to see him. He must be living the good life. He cleaned the leaves off my garage roof!! Yippee!!


I'm very happy for you that he was able to do this "chore" for you with no afternoon lay up. If he's ever got the hankering to visit this neck of the woods, if got a good list of "chores" he could get at.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Hi
> 
> So why is it that every fricken time I go to my local nursery I get overwhelmed and confused!!
> I'm not sure where the Ca poppy plant, or the pansies will go yet.


At least these two you've got no worries, they'll self seed themselves all over and then some. At least they do here.


----------



## mike taylor

What are you doing up so late Ken?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> What are you doing up so late Ken?


Is it late? No, really I'm heading off to bed shortly.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> What are you doing up so late Ken?



What about you? Were you waiting to see time jump ahead?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I bagged the bed idea. My girlfriend works graveyard shift and she has two more nights to go. I'm legally still unable to drive yet, so a buddy of mine has offered to give me a lift into town where she lives. I'll be on her schedule (sorta) and this will just make things easier for me to fall over on her couch into a wonderful slumber and she can get the sleep she needs without me pestering her all day. See? A brilliant plan. And it's not all about me.

And HAPPY SPRING AHEAD DAY ALL!


----------



## mike taylor

I can't sleep I've tried . So I wonder the night all alone .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> I can't sleep I've tried . So I wonder the night all alone .


You need to get you and yours a Tokay Gecko. These guys tend to be active nocturnally and their fun as well. Personally, I believe Tokays are from another planet. From their ability to walk on panes of glass, to their "camouflage" which is a far cry from anything I've see here on earth. Heck Mike, they even have real developed vocal chords. I find a picture for you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's two from the Internet Machine. 
In the second, close-up picture, check out the mouthful of teeth. Heck , I had one that was my favorite. He was large enough that I fed it small, breedable mice. It would charge down the glass to grab the mouse, grab it, beat the the crap out of it and just swallow it like a snake would. One swallow.

check out the teeth! Yes they bite!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yeah, Tokay geckos are well known for their temperments.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I so glad he come for visit and clean out those leaves for you. Did your Grandson also came? And....
> I guess you are not going to TX with us when we go visit Kelly in next couple months or so??! !



I would really love to go, but it takes an awful lot of will power to psych myself up for a trip - well, that and $$$

No, the grandchild that lives with my son in Texas is a girl. And she didn't come.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I would really love to go, but it takes an awful lot of will power to psych myself up for a trip - well, that and $$$
> 
> No, the grandchild that lives with my son in Texas is a girl. And she didn't come.




I hope you do psych yourself up enough to make the journey!
In the end you would be so happy you did.


----------



## Yvonne G

I know I would. And I'd love to see all of Kelly's turtles and tortoises. But it's just so hard for me to go anyplace. I feel terribly guilty asking my daughter to care for *MY* "hobby" when I'm gone. It's a pretty big job and she's got her own life to live. No one can talk me out of feeling like that. It's a given.

Today is supposed to be rainy. We got an awful lot of rain Friday...thunder and lightening, and huge rain drops. Our streets are flooded. I'm lucky to live up on a little hill, so flooding isn't in my vocabulary, thank goodness. Once the rain finally goes away and the sun starts shining daily, I'm going to get busy with the WeedEater and chop down all the vegetation that all the rain has wrought. One nice thing about all that "vegetation" though, if I don't have anything in the fridge for the tortoises all I have to do is grab my scissors or clippers and a bucket and the tortoises are happy. Today BO and SO got a big bunch of prickly lettuce, sow thistle and filaree each.

This morning when I woke up and looked at the clock on my cable box I kept telling myself, "It's ok. You can get up now. You've had a whole extra hour of sleep. See? the clock says so!" But my 'self' didn't believe me. Had a hard time getting out of bed this a.m. And now here it is almost lunch time, and I'm still sitting around doing nothing. 

I don't really have any plans for the day. Just going to kick back and wallow in the fact that I have my house to myself once again! I love my son (and the rest of my family and extended family) but I really like to be alone.


----------



## gamera154

Yvonne G said:


> I know I would. And I'd love to see all of Kelly's turtles and tortoises. But it's just so hard for me to go anyplace. I feel terribly guilty asking my daughter to care for *MY* "hobby" when I'm gone. It's a pretty big job and she's got her own life to live. No one can talk me out of feeling like that. It's a given.
> 
> Today is supposed to be rainy. We got an awful lot of rain Friday...thunder and lightening, and huge rain drops. Our streets are flooded. I'm lucky to live up on a little hill, so flooding isn't in my vocabulary, thank goodness. Once the rain finally goes away and the sun starts shining daily, I'm going to get busy with the WeedEater and chop down all the vegetation that all the rain has wrought. One nice thing about all that "vegetation" though, if I don't have anything in the fridge for the tortoises all I have to do is grab my scissors or clippers and a bucket and the tortoises are happy. Today BO and SO got a big bunch of prickly lettuce, sow thistle and filaree each.
> 
> This morning when I woke up and looked at the clock on my cable box I kept telling myself, "It's ok. You can get up now. You've had a whole extra hour of sleep. See? the clock says so!" But my 'self' didn't believe me. Had a hard time getting out of bed this a.m. And now here it is almost lunch time, and I'm still sitting around doing nothing.
> 
> I don't really have any plans for the day. Just going to kick back and wallow in the fact that I have my house to myself once again! I love my son (and the rest of my family and extended family) but I really like to be alone.


Don't believe you're self you have to get up an hour early now


----------



## Yvonne G

Not really, because I'm going to be going to bed an hour earlier.


----------



## Yvonne G

@mike taylor - Do you ever hear from tortdad?


----------



## mike taylor

Yes Yvonne I do he is doing good busy with the kids .


----------



## mike taylor

The chicken that thinks it's a eagle .


----------



## gamera154

Q


Yvonne G said:


> Not really, because I'm going to be going to bed an hour earlier.


Well your getting the same amount of sleep go to sleep earlier and wake up earlier


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> The chicken that thinks it's a eagle .
> 
> View attachment 167547




Oh, I know what this is...you were jealous of Tom's new hobby with the hawk.


----------



## MPRC

mike taylor said:


> The chicken that thinks it's a eagle .


Tastes like Freedom? 

My boyfriend's truck is the same color green as your shirt and has the little metal realtree emblems on it. It's hard not to spot in a parking lot.


----------



## MPRC

Eeeee! I'm getting excited for my new little redfoot, her people are delivering her on Tuesday from Portland. I can't wait to meet her. It's going to be so difficult to keep everyone quarantined before I can try to have a group together outdoors. I hope they all get along.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, I know what this is...you were jealous of Tom's new hobby with the hawk.


No not at all . I don't remember him saying he was keeping Hawks .Check this guy out .


----------



## mike taylor

My grandson enjoying his horse swing . He has his boots on and everything . ha-ha I wasn't pushing him right so he made me get his Nana.


----------



## jaizei

gamera154 said:


> Q
> Well your getting the same amount of sleep go to sleep earlier and wake up earlier



The time change is a perfectly acceptable excuse for a lack of productivity.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> The time change is a perfectly acceptable excuse for a lack of productivity.



Since when did you need an excuse?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all! Hope your days are all starting good.


----------



## Jacqui

Was really foggy driving to work this morning, but no werewolves spotted.


----------



## Jacqui

Had just gotten use to needing no headlights to drive to work or using the phone's flashlight to get to the car and now it is back to being the dark again. It is amazing the difference an hour can make


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> My grandson enjoying his horse swing . He has his boots on and everything . ha-ha I wasn't pushing him right so he made me get his Nana.



Ride 'em cowboy!


----------



## Jacqui

Okay off to work. All of you have a wonderful Monday.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Since when did you need an excuse?



It makes me feel less bad about slothing it.


----------



## Momof4

I don't like these dark mornings but the lighter evenings make up for it!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning all! Hope your days are all starting good.



Hi, Jacqui!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Had just gotten use to needing no headlights to drive to work or using the phone's flashlight to get to the car and now it is back to being the dark again. It is amazing the difference an hour can make



Hm-m-m...funny thing - here in my neck of the woods, it's lighter when I get up, not darker. But that could be because instead of getting up at 5:30 or 6, I'm sleeping in until 7 or so!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well today is;

National Pi (3.14) Day

National Potato Chip Day

And most importantly, 
National Nap Day

Happy Monday All! I say celebrate all 3, not at once of course…


----------



## MPRC

@Cowboy_Ken - Are you getting bit with torrential rain? It's been so heavy I have hardly slept!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, Jacqui!



*waves* Hi Yvonne and Misty!


----------



## gamera154

No its raining gamera wanted to go out today


----------



## gamera154

Good morning Tort lovers


----------



## Yvonne G

gamera154 said:


> Good morning Tort lovers



Hi Adrian! No rain here, just quite breezy. Our rain is over for the next 10 days or so.


----------



## gamera154

It rained earlier and is about to rain again so no out side today and the falcons are back hunting for seagulls so I'm not wanting to rise that


----------



## Yvonne G

Lunch time! Time to go fix Misty her daily ration. I'm having leftover chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes and country gravy.


----------



## Jacqui

I had chicken strips for my lunch. It's Monday so KFC chicken pot pie for supper.


----------



## Jacqui

So excited, I started work an hour early, so I get off early! Will still be light out when I get home


----------



## Jacqui

gamera154 said:


> No its raining gamera wanted to go out today



Why can't he go out in the rain?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne must be napping *shhhhh*


----------



## gamera154

Jacqui said:


> Why can't he go out in the rain?


Because his out door enclosure floods


----------



## Jacqui

gamera154 said:


> Because his out door enclosure floods



Any way to fix it, so it won't?


----------



## Jacqui

Just sitting out on my magical swing enjoying the 78 degree moment...


----------



## Jacqui

My first box turtle is up. I didn't have the heart to tell him Saturday night's temps are only to be in the upper 20s.


----------



## jaizei

A week early, but I guess you know it's spring when you have to turn the air conditioner on.


----------



## Jacqui

This morning, as I was getting ready for work, there came a strange noise from one of the redfoot enclosures. I couldn't figure it out, so I went and peaked in. One of the redfoots was sitting there gnawing on the cuttlebone. Had quite a pile of shavings around it.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> A week early, but I guess you know it's spring when you have to turn the air conditioner on.



How hot was it?


----------



## jaizei

Maybe 90*. It may have had more to do with mowing my lawn than the actual temp


----------



## gamera154

Jacqui said:


> Any way to fix it, so it won't?


Nope I can't the whole enclosure is like a bowl raised at the parameter and lowered in the middle


----------



## mike taylor

Good evening TFO . Got the kiddos to night . Letting them play in the mud to make mom mad . So funny ! Hahaha


----------



## gamera154

mike taylor said:


> Good evening TFO . Got the kiddos to night . Letting them play in the mud to make mom mad . So funny ! Hahaha


And then you end up having to do there Landry


----------



## Jacqui

gamera154 said:


> Nope I can't the whole enclosure is like a bowl raised at the parameter and lowered in the middle



How high is the perimeter compared to the center? Build an island/hill?


----------



## Jacqui

I got my project for the night finished. I sprayed clay flower pots gold and planted pansey flowers for gifts to my daughters and a person in my village. This way, they will all have their own pot of gold for Thursday.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I got my project for the night finished. I sprayed clay flower pots gold and planted pansey flowers for gifts to my daughters and a person in my village. This way, they will all have their own pot of gold for Thursday.



They sound so cute! What a sweet mom! 
Oh crap! I forgot about St Patrick's Day! This requires more work for me! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Momof4

I love the new water dish I found!
I finally had to separate my two RF. 
So now I need to go buy another dish for the new pen. Well, not new but divided.



The male hunts her down like a maniac. I'm not 100% sure if she is a female. I guess I should post a pic so you guys can help me.


----------



## gamera154

Jacqui said:


> How high is the perimeter compared to the center? Build an island/hill?


i cant it would kill all my weeds


----------



## mike taylor

It's worth seeing them laugh and have fun . The grandkids are fun . They love turtles !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> It's worth seeing them laugh and have fun . The grandkids are fun . They love turtles !


Grandkids are great !


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Ride 'em cowboy!


Poor little guy cried because it was time for a bath and dinner . He loves that swing .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Poor little guy cried because it was time for a bath and dinner . He loves that swing .



Did he move in with you guys?


----------



## MPRC

I finally got some good news on the house buying front. They moved our appraisal up to Wednesday the 16th so we are 2 weeks ahead of schedule. We still likely wont close by the end of the month like we had hoped, but it's getting closer. I've started packing up boxes of things that I don't need to see for a while to get them out of my way. I'm going to have so much space I wont know what to do with it once we are in the house!


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> I finally got some good news on the house buying front. They moved our appraisal up to Wednesday the 16th so we are 2 weeks ahead of schedule. We still likely wont close by the end of the month like we had hoped, but it's getting closer. I've started packing up boxes of things that I don't need to see for a while to get them out of my way. I'm going to have so much space I wont know what to do with it once we are in the house!




How exciting!!! 
Buying is such a roller coaster! How much are we approved for, looking and looking, bidding on a house, hope we get the house, inspection, appraisal, closing, signing your life away, packing and moving! 

So happy for you two!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> They sound so cute! What a sweet mom!
> Oh crap! I forgot about St Patrick's Day! This requires more work for me! Thanks for the reminder!



Lol your welcome


----------



## Jacqui

gamera154 said:


> i cant it would kill all my weeds



Why or how?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

We had a nice little shower during the night and an awesome lightening show.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning! 
My coffee taste extra good this morning! 
Looking forward to starting the day!

Anyone have plans? 
I have workout, baby, sister in law is coming to see the baby, laundry, kid homework and karate. 
Exciting I know.


----------



## jaizei

I remembered to get the trash to the curb, so I'm counting today as successful regardless of what else I do.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> My coffee taste extra good this morning!
> Looking forward to starting the day!
> 
> Anyone have plans?
> I have workout, baby, sister in law is coming to see the baby, laundry, kid homework and karate.
> Exciting I know.



Mornin'! Sounds like you have a busy day planned. I will be using the Weedeater (if I can get it started), and I'll be waiting for the weed man to come spray my pastures and around the street. 

How about a current picture of the baby. maybe one where he's smiling?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Morning all. It's funny and fortuitous that when I threw this off the deck, it turned it on, past the unacceptable password and now I can get Netflix and TFO....yeah!!!! I'm so f' happy, can't you tell?
we still have pouring rain. My yard and carport shed (with all my boxed crap) is flooded and most streets. We are surrounded by 3 or 4 rivers, who are all rising....
It's raining so damn hard I can't even go out to weed....


----------



## Yvonne G

Are you talking about your notebook? Yea! Well, I don't actually want to encourage anyone to throw their notebook off the deck, but glad it worked for you!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> My coffee taste extra good this morning!
> Looking forward to starting the day!
> 
> Anyone have plans?
> I have workout, baby, sister in law is coming to see the baby, laundry, kid homework and karate.
> Exciting I know.



It is exciting in it's own way.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I remembered to get the trash to the curb, so I'm counting today as successful regardless of what else I do.



*high five*


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Morning all. It's funny and fortuitous that when I threw this off the deck, it turned it on, past the unacceptable password and now I can get Netflix and TFO....yeah!!!! I'm so f' happy, can't you tell?
> we still have pouring rain. My yard and carport shed (with all my boxed crap) is flooded and most streets. We are surrounded by 3 or 4 rivers, who are all rising....
> It's raining so damn hard I can't even go out to weed....



Glad for the "accident", but not the excess rain part.


----------



## Jacqui

It's two tacos for lunch


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Glad for the "accident", but not the excess rain part.



I know you're trying to be polite, but I threw the F' thing off the deck because I'm sick and tired of paying hundreds of dollars for something that needs to be fixed constantly. Now that turned it on, past the unacceptable password, and I can get TFO and Netflix. I am so excited.....BS. I can hardly wait to be outa here.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Mornin'! Sounds like you have a busy day planned. I will be using the Weedeater (if I can get it started), and I'll be waiting for the weed man to come spray my pastures and around the street.
> 
> How about a current picture of the baby. maybe one where he's smiling?




Here he is at 7mo. Two little tee firs are poking thru!!
His mom is in NY for business and my husband is in Korea. So I'm dealing with the ex wife! Ugh! 

I hope that weed eater warms up for you


----------



## gamera154

Jacqui said:


> Why or how?


It crushes them and suffocates them and I'm lazy


----------



## MPRC

@maggie3fan I was having password issues with the TFO app a couple days ago too. 
Also if you get too flooded and need help moving anything let us know.


----------



## Jacqui

I still can not get into yahoo mail because I forgit my password


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I still can not get into yahoo mail because I forgit my password



What about the secret questions?


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Did he move in with you guys?


Yes he did .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Yes he did .




How fun!! That is sweet of you guys!


----------



## mike taylor

Kid can't help who the parents are . They need a good home and food . I have that and love to give them . There's also a one year old beautiful girl . Sam is one funny little girl.


----------



## MPRC

She looks sassy! 

Our new addition is here! Her name is Rambo. She is definitely smaller than I expected, She is about 8 inches and 3# 4oz.Looks like even with quarantine times Vern may be too big to live with her and the other gal since he is a ruthless pervert. I'm going to give her a proper intro thread with lots of pictures shortly.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> What about the secret questions?



Never asked me


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening all! How was your day?


----------



## MPRC

My day? I slept poorly, but I got the new tortoise. I've also achieved very little and I am trying to be okay with it because today is supposed to be my self imposed day off. 
So long as no one ate the last of my ice cream I'll count today as a win.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Here he is at 7mo. Two little tee firs are poking thru!!
> His mom is in NY for business and my husband is in Korea. So I'm dealing with the ex wife! Ugh!
> 
> I hope that weed eater warms up for you
> 
> View attachment 167705
> 
> View attachment 167706



OMG! What a cutey pie! So when the folks aren't available it falls to his ex? Why is she even in the picture. Aren't you stable enough to be trusted?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> OMG! What a cutey pie! So when the folks aren't available it falls to his ex? Why is she even in the picture. Aren't you stable enough to be trusted?




There is only one parent for the baby and they live with my husbands ex wife. Which is the babies other grandma. So she did nights and I'm doing my normal days. 
Before the baby came along I hadn't seen her in 15 yrs.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> OMG! What a cutey pie! So when the folks aren't available it falls to his ex? Why is she even in the picture. Aren't you stable enough to be trusted?




Yes, I'm stable enough.


----------



## mike taylor

My son is trying to step up and be the father figure for these two kiddos . The only bad part is he still live at home . Due to the break up of his last girlfriend . The new girlfriend has these two kids . The boy she said was my sons from when the were dating in high school . Turns out DNA says nope . So she is his high school love reunited . I don't have any problems with that . It's three more people I have a problem with . So my boy is trying to find a rent house or buy his first house . Hopefully sooner than later . That's when you can really spoil the kiddos then send them home to drive them nuts . hahaha But its still fun to have them here . The only problem is I live in a small three bed room house . Not a five bed room house . I'm not planning on building more rooms either.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> My son is trying to step up and be the father figure for these two kiddos . The only bad part is he still live at home . Due to the break up of his last girlfriend . The new girlfriend has these two kids . The boy she said was my sons from when the were dating in high school . Turns out DNA says nope . So she is his high school love reunited . I don't have any problems with that . It's three more people I have a problem with . So my boy is trying to find a rent house or buy his first house . Hopefully sooner than later . That's when you can really spoil the kiddos then send them home to drive them nuts . hahaha But its still fun to have them here . The only problem is I live in a small three bed room house . Not a five bed room house . I'm not planning on building more rooms either.



I'm sure it's tough but it'll all workout in the end! 
Helping them get on their feet is wonderful! You will have good karma


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning It's my Friday ! I get a four day weekend !


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Good morning It's my Friday ! I get a four day weekend !



WHAT!! Lucky duck!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everyone!

@Jacqui : How are those lemon drops doing?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LaDukePhoto said:


> @maggie3fan I was having password issues with the TFO app a couple days ago too.
> Also if you get too flooded and need help moving anything let us know.


Nah, thanks tho, we're fine, I moved my boxes up and the back yard is going down....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I still can not get into yahoo mail because I forgit my password


My problem is that I had the password and the date I put it in written right here. (She pats the desk). I was typing an email, all the sudden the mail goes away and it wants my password, so I give it and it says, nope, does not match.So then it shuts off. So I finally got pissed and threw it off the deck and as it flew open I saw the darn screen come on to TFO. So I get TFO and Netflix. I hadda climb in the blackberries to get the machine. So I am REALLY being punished. No phone yet either.


----------



## MPRC

Blackberries are the worst! I'm glad you are back online and a little less flooded. We are lucky that we have decently good drainage here, the horse pasture is pretty much a pond right now though.


----------



## smarch

Super tired and overworked. So I'll just leave this here and go back to sleep and work and work and sleep. 34 hours into a week I'm facing 67 hours... Eeeesh I'm a bit overwhelmed!


----------



## MPRC

The appraiser just came back with a huge list of trivial issues that have to be fixed in the house for financing. To say I am panicked may be an understatement. I hate the place that we are in so much right now.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening!


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> The appraiser just came back with a huge list of trivial issues that have to be fixed in the house for financing. To say I am panicked may be an understatement. I hate the place that we are in so much right now.



If they are trivial, no sweat. Take them one at a time and stop looking at the whole list. The whole list looking just will set you back mentally and physically.


----------



## Jacqui

Mine aren't, but in the nearby city, I saw blooming tulips, daffodils, and hyacinth. Spring is here and so are cold nights back again. 26 is ecpected I think it is Friday and Saturday nights


----------



## Jacqui

As I am working in my yards, I wonder why does stinging nettle get to be my first and best growing plant.


----------



## Jacqui

Today was my baby boy's birthday. He is in TX at some work related thing.


----------



## Jacqui

Guess I should put away my phone, go to the bathroom and tuck in my shirt, then go clock in for the night.


----------



## Momof4

I thought this was so funny!


----------



## mike taylor

Good one ! With all my projects that's what my bank looks like . Just got a 99 Acura for 150.00 bucks . Just needs a back window . Giving it to my son's girlfriend . Everything works drives good . My buddy is moving and didn't want to take it to the new house . So my son and I are giving it a tune-up . Then away she goes.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good one ! With all my projects that's what my bank looks like . Just got a 99 Acura for 150.00 bucks . Just needs a back window . Giving it to my son's girlfriend . Everything works drives good . My buddy is moving and didn't want to take it to the new house . So my son and I are giving it a tune-up . Then away she goes.


Good deal!


----------



## Jacqui

Happy St Pat's day!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Today is my anniversary.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 167850



Thanks! Just wish I were in Florida with him.


----------



## Jacqui

I see you David. How are you doing?


----------



## Jacqui

You all are snoring so loud!


----------



## Jacqui

Pretty white frost on my bright red car is so pretty.


----------



## Jacqui

To celebrate the day, I had a glazed green donut.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Good deal!


It isn't a show stopper by no way . But it has leather and navigation . So maybe she won't get lost . Ha-ha
The damn AC even works .


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Today is my anniversary.



Well, here's wishing you a very happy day! How many years? You didn't say, but I'm assuming "wedding" anniversary??


----------



## Yvonne G




----------



## Momof4

Happy Anniversary to @Jacqui & Jeff!! 
Will you see him anytime soon?


----------



## Momof4

The leprechaun failed in our house
My daughter was so disappointed!


----------



## mike taylor

Happy anniversary Jacqui ! My wife and I got hitched on the 30th of this month 20 years ago .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Good one ! With all my projects that's what my bank looks like . Just got a 99 Acura for 150.00 bucks . Just needs a back window . Giving it to my son's girlfriend . Everything works drives good . My buddy is moving and didn't want to take it to the new house . So my son and I are giving it a tune-up . Then away she goes.



You have been a busy bee!!


----------



## Momof4

I'm sitting at the chiro office waiting for my turn. Actually my husband is going 1st and I'm having my consult and look over my X-rays and then a treatment.


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> If they are trivial, no sweat. Take them one at a time and stop looking at the whole list. The whole list looking just will set you back mentally and physically.



We aren't allowed to make any improvements to the house until we own it, and the bank that owns it refuses to, so as part of our rehab loan we are going to have to pay a contractor to do a bunch of things that we could do for nothing and it's really got me ticked off. My inspector didn't raise concern about the items that the appraiser nit-picked on and it's really irked me. 

Things like putting a couple of wire caps on a broken ceiling fan (that we just wanted to replace ourselves) and "mold abatement" around the kitchen sink. Let me tell you a thing about Oregon. It's WET here. This house has been closed up and uninhabited for over a year. No wonder there is SURFACE mildew. That and cracks in the linoleum in the utility room.

My contractor is a good understanding guy who is really fair, but I might just head down there with a screwdriver, a rag and some bleach and take care of some of these issues before he can go make an estimate on them. 

Another thing that grinds my gears is that the appraiser called the home 'uninhabitable' in it's current state and cited pet damage. What is the pet damage? The carpets are uggggggly. They are dirty and stained but completely in tact and not threadbare. We planned on seeing if they would shampoo, but probably tearing them out ourselves because there is probably hardwood under them. (The rest of the house has GORGEOUS oak floors) 

*Hops off soap box* 
/rant.

Long story short, you are all invited to the house warming party. Bring Ramen and a bag of tortoise weeds. We may be broke AF for a while.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> You have been a busy bee!!


Very busy ! Tortoises cars and kids o-my ! This is what I did after work last night . Cleaned and soaked 7 red foots ,Two sulcatas, two box turtles ,cleaned my turtles pond . Then I fixed my ice maker . Then I installed a dish washer for my mom . Then I helped my son work on the Acura . That's alot of crap to do right ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> The leprechaun failed in our house
> My daughter was so disappointed!



What does this mean? No pot of gold?


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Very busy ! Tortoises cars and kids o-my ! This is what I did after work last night . Cleaned and soaked 7 red foots ,Two sulcatas, two box turtles ,cleaned my turtles pond . Then I fixed my ice maker . Then I installed a dish washer for my mom . Then I helped my son work on the Acura . That's alot of crap to do right ?




Wow, that is a lot of crap for one day! So much for enjoying your extra days off! 
Work might be easier, just saying


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> What does this mean? No pot of gold?



I feel so bad! All I needed was a few chocolates but no I'm lame and forgot!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yipes! Bad mama! Bad, bad mama!

Do you think she'll accept a belated?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Yipes! Bad mama! Bad, bad mama!
> 
> Do you think she'll accept a belated?



She's a very sour kinda girl. I feel sorry for her 1st boyfriend. She's only 10 but she's fierce.


----------



## Momof4

So I have a lot going on with my back but what stuck in my mind the most is, as a 46 yr old, I have the neck of a 70yr old! 
You know how our neck should be curved? All my vertebrae are in a perfect line! Not good


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I'm 70, my neck is fine....


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> I'm 70, my neck is fine....



You're lucky then. My neck is fusing together like an old lady.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> You're lucky then. My neck is fusing together like an old lady.



Does this mean you won't be getting the hump?


----------



## Yvonne G

I had to do a seek and find in the leopard yard tonight and when I found my big female babcock I was really surprised by her weight. Tomorrow I'm going to have to take some pictures and weigh her. She's pretty heavy. The bad part about having a big shrub for them to hide under (which leopards really, really like to do) is that one has to crawl on their hands and knees to get the darned animal out from under! And they can grab onto the dirt with those front claws making it pretty difficult to pull them out.


----------



## sibi

mike taylor said:


> Happy anniversary Jacqui ! My wife and I got hitched on the 30th of this month 20 years ago .


Congrats to you and Jacqui!!! We'll be celebrating our 17th year this May. How yhe years fly when you're having fun


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> I had to do a seek and find in the leopard yard tonight and when I found my big female babcock I was really surprised by her weight. Tomorrow I'm going to have to take some pictures and weigh her. She's pretty heavy. The bad part about having a big shrub for them to hide under (which leopards really, really like to do) is that one has to crawl on their hands and knees to get the darned animal out from under! And they can grab onto the dirt with those front claws making it pretty difficult to pull them out.



Was she in burmation?


----------



## gamera154

todays my cats bday (the little one ) she turned 1 and tomarows my b-day


----------



## sibi

Momof4 said:


> I'm sitting at the chiro office waiting for my turn. Actually my husband is going 1st and I'm having my consult and look over my X-rays and then a treatment.


That's what I have to do. Last week I fell hard and landed on my tailbone! It sent shock waves up my spine and into my skull. A second later I got a nasty migraine. It didn't last long, so I didn't go to the ER. BUT, after a few days, every bone, joint, and muscle in my body began to spaz. I still can't walk right. I need to have xrays done and evaluated. So, yeah, I can relate.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Congratulations on the Anniversary Jacqui and Jeff,. Hope you have many more. Our number 41 was Sunday Things haven't gone well this week starting Sunday. Betty has been running back and forth from house to house My oldest sons mother in law has been sick and she died Tuesday at the young age of 49 ,she turned 49 on our anniversary Sunday.I believe there is going to be a get together at her house and my maryland house and her house in Prince Frederick.


----------



## Momof4

sibi said:


> That's what I have to do. Last week I fell hard and landed on my tailbone! It sent shock waves up my spine and into my skull. A second later I got a nasty migraine. It didn't last long, so I didn't go to the ER. BUT, after a few days, every bone, joint, and muscle in my body began to spaz. I still can't walk right. I need to have xrays done and evaluated. So, yeah, I can relate.



Ouch! I hope it works for you! 

My office uses the Activator Method which I love! It's better than having them manually manipulate your body while it cracks and pops. 
It's pretty cool. 
Have you heard of it?


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> We aren't allowed to make any improvements to the house until we own it, and the bank that owns it refuses to, so as part of our rehab loan we are going to have to pay a contractor to do a bunch of things that we could do for nothing and it's really got me ticked off. My inspector didn't raise concern about the items that the appraiser nit-picked on and it's really irked me.
> 
> Things like putting a couple of wire caps on a broken ceiling fan (that we just wanted to replace ourselves) and "mold abatement" around the kitchen sink. Let me tell you a thing about Oregon. It's WET here. This house has been closed up and uninhabited for over a year. No wonder there is SURFACE mildew. That and cracks in the linoleum in the utility room.
> 
> My contractor is a good understanding guy who is really fair, but I might just head down there with a screwdriver, a rag and some bleach and take care of some of these issues before he can go make an estimate on them.
> 
> Another thing that grinds my gears is that the appraiser called the home 'uninhabitable' in it's current state and cited pet damage. What is the pet damage? The carpets are uggggggly. They are dirty and stained but completely in tact and not threadbare. We planned on seeing if they would shampoo, but probably tearing them out ourselves because there is probably hardwood under them. (The rest of the house has GORGEOUS oak floors)
> 
> *Hops off soap box*
> /rant.
> 
> Long story short, you are all invited to the house warming party. Bring Ramen and a bag of tortoise weeds. We may be broke AF for a while.




I feel your frustration!! Just breathe and take it one day at a time.


----------



## Momof4

Turtulas-Len said:


> Congratulations on the Anniversary Jacqui and Jeff,. Hope you have many more. Our number 41 was Sunday Things haven't gone well this week starting Sunday. Betty has been running back and forth from house to house My oldest sons mother in law has been sick and she died Tuesday at the young age of 49 ,she turned 49 on our anniversary Sunday.I believe there is going to be a get together at her house and my maryland house and her house in Prince Frederick.




So sorry! She was definitely way too young!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I had to do a seek and find in the leopard yard tonight and when I found my big female babcock I was really surprised by her weight. Tomorrow I'm going to have to take some pictures and weigh her. She's pretty heavy. The bad part about having a big shrub for them to hide under (which leopards really, really like to do) is that one has to crawl on their hands and knees to get the darned animal out from under! And they can grab onto the dirt with those front claws making it pretty difficult to pull them out.



That doesn't sound fun! 
It's amazing how strong even the little ones are.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I just bought a Manouria hatchling from Siegel Reptiles. I think they're in Florida.
> 
> 
> Does this mean you won't be getting the hump?



How exciting!! What prompted you? 
When does it arrive?

I never thought about a hump! I don't think my neck bones would cause a hump. 
Maybe your upper back and bad posture would cause that. 

I'm kinda sore tonight. Just icing everything. I got scolded for using a heating pad.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I have a hump. It started from slouching cuz I was so kewl....


----------



## Yvonne G

sibi said:


> Was she in burmation?



No. She just didn't want to go back into the shed after grazing all afternoon.


----------



## Yvonne G

gamera154 said:


> todays my cats bday (the little one ) she turned 1 and tomarows my b-day



Well, since I'm replying to your post after midnight...



​


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Congratulations on the Anniversary Jacqui and Jeff,. Hope you have many more. Our number 41 was Sunday Things haven't gone well this week starting Sunday. Betty has been running back and forth from house to house My oldest sons mother in law has been sick and she died Tuesday at the young age of 49 ,she turned 49 on our anniversary Sunday.I believe there is going to be a get together at her house and my maryland house and her house in Prince Frederick.



Aw, geez Len. that's awful. My husband was also 49 when he died (many years ago & I'm over it, so don't need any consolations, anyone, thank you anyway). How far is it between the two houses?


----------



## Yvonne G

I went to sleep about 10:30p and woke up about 11:30p. My body must've said, "Hm...that was a nice nap!" because I couldn't go back to sleep. I changed positions back and forth for about an hour, then decided to get up and read or something. Here it is after 1, and I'm still not sleepy...hungry, but not sleepy.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Happy Anniversary to @Jacqui & Jeff!!
> Will you see him anytime soon?



In about a month he will be back for his Dr visits .


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Congratulations on the Anniversary Jacqui and Jeff,. Hope you have many more. Our number 41 was Sunday Things haven't gone well this week starting Sunday. Betty has been running back and forth from house to house My oldest sons mother in law has been sick and she died Tuesday at the young age of 49 ,she turned 49 on our anniversary Sunday.I believe there is going to be a get together at her house and my maryland house and her house in Prince Frederick.



Sorry Len. Hopefully all the bad is over with.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I went to sleep about 10:30p and woke up about 11:30p. My body must've said, "Hm...that was a nice nap!" because I couldn't go back to sleep. I changed positions back and forth for about an hour, then decided to get up and read or something. Here it is after 1, and I'm still not sleepy...hungry, but not sleepy.



My day is just starting and I could use a nap.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning everybody!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I went to sleep about 10:30p and woke up about 11:30p. My body must've said, "Hm...that was a nice nap!" because I couldn't go back to sleep. I changed positions back and forth for about an hour, then decided to get up and read or something. Here it is after 1, and I'm still not sleepy...hungry, but not sleepy.




It's not a good feeling tossing and turning! You must have a lot on your mind. 
I bet you caught a bunch of spammers last night!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, I did catch those spammers! I was able to beat Cameron to the punch. He's usually here before I get a chance at them.


----------



## gamera154

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, I did catch those spammers! I was able to beat Cameron to the punch. He's usually here before I get a chance at them.


What are spamers


----------



## Yvonne G

People from foreign lands who are hired to post junk advertising on forums. They are usually robot programs and not real people. Most of them post hugely long threads with many links in the body of the post for you to click on to see their product.

The spam rejection program that Josh has for our Forum evidently isn't the best, because every morning there are about 30 or 40 of these threads to knock off and delete.


----------



## gamera154

Yvonne G said:


> People from foreign lands who are hired to post junk advertising on forums. They are usually robot programs and not real people. Most of them post hugely long threads with many links in the body of the post for you to click on to see their product.
> 
> The spam rejection program that Josh has for our Forum evidently isn't the best, because every morning there are about 30 or 40 of these threads to knock off and delete.


And its a race to see who can get the most


----------



## Yvonne G

You mean between Cameron and I? He always wins, hands down, because he's in Texas and is two hours ahead of me. He's here deleting the spammers while I'm still blissfully unaware, sleeping soundly in my bed!


----------



## gamera154

Yvonne do you remember when you first joined


----------



## Momof4

So excited! This morning I'm having breakfast with one of my best friends. 
I never do things with my friends. I see them a lot at sports or school activities but one on one time is nice. 

Now to decide what to eat! Eggs Benedict or eggs & toast? Or pancakes! 
I love food so I have a hard time deciding.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> So excited! This morning I'm having breakfast with one of my best friends.
> I never do things with my friends. I see them a lot at sports or school activities but one on one time is nice.
> 
> Now to decide what to eat! Eggs Benedict or eggs & toast? Or pancakes!
> I love food so I have a hard time deciding.



Ham and eggs (over easy) with hash browns!


----------



## Yvonne G

gamera154 said:


> Yvonne do you remember when you first joined



I was a member of several Yahoo Group listservs before I ever heard of the Forum. Then one of our members from Sacramento visited me here to adopt a tortoise and mentioned the Forum and suggested that I join. It's a whole different world from Yahoogroups. I had a real hard time familiarizing myself with the format.

When I joined a new Yahoogroup I was treated like an interloper who knew nothing, and most of my posts were ignored or poo pooed. When I joined here I was welcomed and made to feel like my input was important.

After about a month, I removed myself from those other listservs and became a permanent fixture here.

So, to answer your question, yes, I remember.

Do you have any birthday plans?


----------



## Jacqui

*Looks around*


----------



## Yvonne G

Yvonne G said:


> I had to do a seek and find in the leopard yard tonight and when I found my big female babcock I was really surprised by her weight. Tomorrow I'm going to have to take some pictures and weigh her. She's pretty heavy. The bad part about having a big shrub for them to hide under (which leopards really, really like to do) is that one has to crawl on their hands and knees to get the darned animal out from under! And they can grab onto the dirt with those front claws making it pretty difficult to pull them out.




So I took the bathroom scale out to the leopard shed this a.m. and weighed the tortoise in the quoted post. It was a little disappointing. The last time I weighed her she was 27lbs, and that was a year ago. This time she's still at 27lbs. But it sure felt a lot heavier than that last night.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *Looks around*



And what do you see?


----------



## gamera154

Yvonne G said:


> I was a member of several Yahoo Group listservs before I ever heard of the Forum. Then one of our members from Sacramento visited me here to adopt a tortoise and mentioned the Forum and suggested that I join. It's a whole different world from Yahoogroups. I had a real hard time familiarizing myself with the format.
> 
> When I joined a new Yahoogroup I was treated like an interloper who knew nothing, and most of my posts were ignored or poo pooed. When I joined here I was welcomed and made to feel like my input was important.
> 
> After about a month, I removed myself from those other listservs and became a permanent fixture here.
> 
> So, to answer your question, yes, I remember.
> 
> Do you have any birthday plans?


Not really we will eat pizza and I will probably blow my mony on either Godzilla toys or most likely tortoise supplies but I want stud for me because I always blow my money on gamera ir other pets


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> So excited! This morning I'm having breakfast with one of my best friends.
> I never do things with my friends. I see them a lot at sports or school activities but one on one time is nice.
> 
> Now to decide what to eat! Eggs Benedict or eggs & toast? Or pancakes!
> I love food so I have a hard time deciding.



Eggs Bene, hands down. Usually with smoked salmon if I can find it!


----------



## Jacqui

So Kathy what did you decide on?


----------



## MPRC

I am going to rant for a moment to no one in particular. Living with an adult with autism is hard. Living in a 400sq ft apartment is REALLY REALLY hard. Especially when meltdowns happen. I love my boyfriend to bits, but I think I might need to borrow a xanax. Here's to hoping we can get out of this shoebox and not have to be right on top of each other all the time.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> So Kathy what did you decide on?




I had blueberry pancakes and 2 eggs over easy and about 3 cups of coffee. We just ended our conversation and headed to school pick up. 

Now headed back to the dentist so my daughter can get her last filling filled.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> Eggs Bene, hands down. Usually with smoked salmon if I can find it!



I love smoked salmon benedict but was in the mood for pancakes.


----------



## Yvonne G

LaDukePhoto said:


> I am going to rant for a moment to no one in particular. Living with an adult with autism is hard. Living in a 400sq ft apartment is REALLY REALLY hard. Especially when meltdowns happen. I love my boyfriend to bits, but I think I might need to borrow a xanax. Here's to hoping we can get out of this shoebox and not have to be right on top of each other all the time.



Wait...when you "borrow" a Xanax, does that mean you actually give it back when you're finished with it?


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> I am going to rant for a moment to no one in particular. Living with an adult with autism is hard. Living in a 400sq ft apartment is REALLY REALLY hard. Especially when meltdowns happen. I love my boyfriend to bits, but I think I might need to borrow a xanax. Here's to hoping we can get out of this shoebox and not have to be right on top of each other all the time.




Let's hope you both make it
Things will turn around, it must be so hard when you're so close to moving to the new house.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm finished with the Acura . Wooooohoooooo! Back to the s10 paint tomorrow . Hopefully that will be finished soon.


----------



## mike taylor

Just got to see my son change his first diaper. So funny gagging and everything ! Hahaha Why kids wait until mom goes to the store for ten minutes is beyond me . He was trying to get me to do it . I was like oooooooooooo no !


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> Wait...when you "borrow" a Xanax, does that mean you actually give it back when you're finished with it?


I give back my sanity in exchange. I don't like taking more that .05mg (My boyfriend taking 2mg normally) because I am so sensitive to drugs, but sometimes I just need that little extra push to not be homicidal. I got to go to the coast today and photograph a proposal so that was my therapy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, there was nothing on TV, so I came to all of you nice folks for entertainment this evening. You've really let me down. I had to resort to watching the "Spy" feature and shooting the spammers as they signed up. It's interesting to note that in the time it takes me to copy/paste the username off the spy thread and paste it on the "members" section, there's already a very long spam thread started and posted for that username. That's how fast those spam bots work.

So, I stayed up because I saw an interesting promo for the eleven o'clock news and I wanted to see the story (can't remember what it was about now), and it's almost time for the news, so see you all tomorrow.

Cameron: The rest of the spammers are all yours!!!!!


----------



## MPRC

I had a friend drop by from out of town last night. Found out that my male Redfoot is really territorial and thinks he can fight a 110lb Rhodesian Ridgeback. He was beating down the door and pacing trying to "get" him. 
I can't wait until I have a guest room and can actually entertain guests. 3 adults, the big dog, 3 tortoises a rat and a cat are a tight fit!


----------



## Yvonne G

LaDukePhoto said:


> I had a friend drop by from out of town last night. Found out that my male Redfoot is really territorial and thinks he can fight a 110lb Rhodesian Ridgeback. He was beating down the door and pacing trying to "get" him.
> I can't wait until I have a guest room and can actually entertain guests. 3 adults, the big dog, 3 tortoises a rat and a cat are a tight fit!



Soon, Lacey, soon! Then you'll be complaining about all the work there is to do in your new, bigger space!!


----------



## Yvonne G

So I stayed up and watched the news. The promo that interested me was about a toddler who was stuck inside a washing machine and was rescued by someone using a machete. The promo said the kid was on spin cycle. Well, that was just the hype to get one to watch the news. The story took place in a third world country and the "washing machine" was just some sort of tub. And it wasn't electrical or on any kind of a cycle! I guess my local news station has been taking lessons from the National Enquirer.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, how are you all today? Any big plans for your week-end?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Just got to see my son change his first diaper. So funny gagging and everything ! Hahaha Why kids wait until mom goes to the store for ten minutes is beyond me . He was trying to get me to do it . I was like oooooooooooo no !



Part of being a parent. He should do it more often.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, how are you all today? Any big plans for your week-end?



In town picking up meds for two sick cats, then Wal-Mart for cat and dog food. Maybe lunch. Then home to housework . Too cold and windy to do yardwork .


----------



## Jacqui

Tomorrow after work, I am taking my baby girl out to brunch. Hoping we can manage to just be the two of us.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, how are you all today? Any big plans for your week-end?



How about you ?


----------



## Jacqui

Last night I went after work, to another grocery store for some tortoise greens. While there, I picked up a couple of soups. One was a kale and sweet potato one that I had before. The other was their chicken tortilla one. It was okay, but should have been warmer


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> Soon, Lacey, soon! Then you'll be complaining about all the work there is to do in your new, bigger space!!



I can't wait, I love doing home improvement. Now I just need to sell an ovary to finance a new kitchen.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> In town picking up meds for two sick cats, then Wal-Mart for cat and dog food. Maybe lunch. Then home to housework . Too cold and windy to do yardwork .



M--m-m-m...sounds like a Mexican lunch day to me>


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> How about you ?



No, nothing interesting. Now that the leaves are off the garage roof, I'm working on chopping down the acre of jungle that all this rain has wrought.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> M--m-m-m...sounds like a Mexican lunch day to me>



Okay you twisted my arm.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> No, nothing interesting. Now that the leaves are off the garage roof, I'm working on chopping down the acre of jungle that all this rain has wrought.



Amazing how quickly a jungle can sprout up.


----------



## Jacqui

Chori pollo it is!


----------



## Jacqui

Going to read my new book, while eating lunch. Fern Michaels' Point Blank.


----------



## Jacqui

Something strange is happening outside. There is a bright light coming through the clouds!


----------



## MPRC

I'm about to drop a tortoise on Chris head. He won't wake up.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> Something strange is happening outside. There is a bright light coming through the clouds!



That was short lived. Now it is snowing.


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> I'm about to drop a tortoise on Chris head. He won't wake up.



Cold water works better.


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> Cold water works better.


12lbs of Redfoot would wake me right up. I just tossed him in his soak so he will be a dripping wet tort if I do it now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yvonne G said:


> No, nothing interesting. Now that the leaves are off the garage roof, I'm working on chopping down the acre of jungle that all this rain has wrought.




Every spring I break out the back pack sprayer and spray my property with a pre-emergent weed killer. Then in another month or so I spray the whole thing again with Round-up. This year I was moaning and groaning in pain from a kidney stone then recovery from said stone, so I didn't do any spraying. Here's just a sample of the weeds that have taken over my property:


This is what I call, in my pretentious voice, "The Courtyard". It is right outside my side door, and paved in blacktop:




This is my normally weed free driveway:



This is the driveway to my barn:



The area just outside the box turtles, behind the barn (notice the pretty thistle):




This is the horseless paddock:



and my back yard. I hope my new toy riding mower can tackle this:


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> Cold water works better.



I think someone had too much cucumber. It's a good thing I didn't dump Vern on the BF. I'd be buying a new mattress and looking for a new boyfriend.


----------



## mike taylor

Man my dog has some bad gas today . Bulldogs can stink you out of a room .


----------



## mike taylor

Just look at him all ashamed of himself for farting up the house .


----------



## smarch

Well, I just worked over 70 hours in 7 days. I am absolutely exhausted. Hope everyone's been well.


----------



## mike taylor

You're tired ? That's only ten hours a day . That gives you 14 hours a day off . That's what my boss would say . I know how you fill . I have to work on calls some times .


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> You're tired ? That's only ten hours a day . That gives you 14 hours a day off . That's what my boss would say . I know how you fill . I have to work on calls some times .


Ugh even laying it out like that is exhausting. I worked three six hour days, two doubles with an 8 hour an hour break then another 6, and one straight 15 with JUST me and the manager all day. My manager who told us when he started that he'd never buy us coffee because he doesn't drink it, got me a coffee today, and our trainer got me one yesterday. Whenever I've been home, I've been asleep.


----------



## MPRC

@dmmj - Have you read about this? http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/10/h...17-0331&WT.mc_ev=click&ad-keywords=IntlAudDev


----------



## dmmj

LaDukePhoto said:


> @dmmj - Have you read about this? http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/10/h...17-0331&WT.mc_ev=click&ad-keywords=IntlAudDev


that is very interesting thanks for the heads up


----------



## mike taylor

How's it going David ? I haven't see your jokes lately .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Man my dog has some bad gas today . Bulldogs can stink you out of a room .



Sure blame the poor dog.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening all!


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Good evening all!


Good evening Jacqui . I'm for real ! That dog ate some pizza from the trash and has been farting all day long .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good evening Jacqui . I'm for real ! That dog ate some pizza from the trash and has been farting all day long .



Uhuh


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Good evening Jacqui . I'm for real ! That dog ate some pizza from the trash and has been farting all day long .




Bet I could beat him in a contest


----------



## dmmj

what the hell is wrong with people? I just heard a story on the radio about a grandpa who made hamburgers for his family and no one showed up. A very sad storY no doubt. Apparently the picture has gone viral of him sitting alone and been retweeted over 70,000 X. Now apparently a bunch of insane people are sending death threat to the people didn't show up to dinner. So I repeat what the hell is wrong with people today?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> So I took the bathroom scale out to the leopard shed this a.m. and weighed the tortoise in the quoted post. It was a little disappointing. The last time I weighed her she was 27lbs, and that was a year ago. This time she's still at 27lbs. But it sure felt a lot heavier than that last night.
> 
> View attachment 167898



It's cuz you're weaker....and further more you just need to turn a big Sulcata out on those weeds. Lordy, pick'em and send 'em here. Or pull them up and toss them, but I think it might be good for you to pull those easy weeds....poor Dudley, turn him out on them.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OK, I suppose I'm a duma** for asking this question, but did anybody see what happened to Kyle Busch today? He was set to make history with 4 consecutive wins in the Xfinity series, he's led all but the first 7 laps of 185. He's 4 freakin seconds ahead of second place and the race is in the bag, here comes history, he got the white flag, and half way around the track to the checker his left front tire blew. I was screaming and accidently hit my drive in movie screen and almost knocked it over (that might have been as tragic as Kyle's loss). There has been some seriously good racing this season. And if I was any happier I could be twins. 'cept how bad I feel for the 18 car. Bet he wins tomorrow tho.
I love NASCAR


----------



## Jacqui

The sun is shining!


----------



## MPRC

Too early for sun here, just a snoring boyfriend and the loud hum of a dying fridge in the predawn blackness.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> The sun is shining!



When are you going to learn? You have to keep this fact quiet. As soon as you put it out there, it either snows or rains!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> It's cuz you're weaker....and further more you just need to turn a big Sulcata out on those weeds. Lordy, pick'em and send 'em here. Or pull them up and toss them, but I think it might be good for you to pull those easy weeds....poor Dudley, turn him out on them.



Nope. I'm chopping it all down with the Weedeater, then I'll spray it with Round-up. I can't stand for my property to have all that weedy growth around. It makes me nervous that it's getting away from me. All I can think of is how long it's going to take me to get it all cleaned up. Heck, I may still be working on getting it cleaned up by next year when it all starts growing again. But I do love this Weedeater. It takes a heavier line and this line doesn't break as easy. I can go for hours on the same line and hardly ever have to tap it out longer. Now if only it would start easier. I have to leave it sitting in the sun for at least an hour before I can get it to start.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> OK, I suppose I'm a duma** for asking this question, but did anybody see what happened to Kyle Busch today? He was set to make history with 4 consecutive wins in the Xfinity series, he's led all but the first 7 laps of 185. He's 4 freakin seconds ahead of second place and the race is in the bag, here comes history, he got the white flag, and half way around the track to the checker his left front tire blew. I was screaming and accidently hit my drive in movie screen and almost knocked it over (that might have been as tragic as Kyle's loss). There has been some seriously good racing this season. And if I was any happier I could be twins. 'cept how bad I feel for the 18 car. Bet he wins tomorrow tho.
> I love NASCAR



Never could understand the attraction to auto racing. Well, that and coffee...and I guess beer. And, now that I think about it, football...or any sport for that matter!


----------



## Yvonne G

Sunday! Wash day. Time for me to go gather up the dirty laundry and get busy. (I've already placed my Weedeater out in the sun).


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> When are you going to learn? You have to keep this fact quiet. As soon as you put it out there, it either snows or rains!



Nopers, still shining.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Nope. I'm chopping it all down with the Weedeater, then I'll spray it with Round-up. I can't stand for my property to have all that weedy growth around. It makes me nervous that it's getting away from me. All I can think of is how long it's going to take me to get it all cleaned up. Heck, I may still be working on getting it cleaned up by next year when it all starts growing again. But I do love this Weedeater. It takes a heavier line and this line doesn't break as easy. I can go for hours on the same line and hardly ever have to tap it out longer. Now if only it would start easier. I have to leave it sitting in the sun for at least an hour before I can get it to start.



That is why I like my battery one


----------



## Jacqui

Enjoying time with youngest daughter.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!! 
Today we slept in until 9:15!! That never happens around here. At 6:30 or so I'm usually watching the news with my coffee. 
Now my husband is dying my daughters hair with cool aid. It's the craze now. Just the tips. She chose blue so I can't wait to see it.


----------



## MPRC

It is absolutely pouring in Oregon.


----------



## mike taylor

It's cold here in Houston 68° ! Just got back from riding my motorcycle . I had to put on a jacket .


----------



## dmmj

I am a big fan of The Walking Dead and I really like the show. but as I watch the series always wonder One Thing who in the hell is cutting the grass during the zombie apocalypse?


----------



## MPRC

dmmj said:


> I am a big fan of The Walking Dead and I really like the show. but as I watch the series always wonder One Thing who in the hell is cutting the grass during the zombie apocalypse?


Escaped tortoises?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> It's cold here in Houston 68° ! Just got back from riding my motorcycle . I had to put on a jacket .


oh, hadda put on a jacket sissie.......You'd put on rain gear, thermals, and a heavy *** jacket here. It is raining so hard here I had to turn up the volume on the TV. God, I'm sick of gray days with pouring rain. You'd need a wiper on your helmet here


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Oh and it's 38 degrees.


----------



## mike taylor

Maggie you need to go back to California . That weather sucks .


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning back to work today . Mondays suck!


----------



## Jacqui

Yippee, it's Monday!


----------



## Jacqui

It is warming up today to the mid 60s.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## Jacqui

Any of you use the powdered peanut butter?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> Good morning back to work today . Mondays suck!


Monday's are my Friday ! Great !!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It is warming up today to the mid 60s.



Looks like you may finally start to experience spring!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Any of you use the powdered peanut butter?



WHA-a-a-aT?


----------



## meech008

Jacqui said:


> Any of you use the powdered peanut butter?


Me!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like you may finally start to experience spring!



70s on Tuesday and then it goes cold again


----------



## Jacqui

meech008 said:


> Me!



For?


----------



## meech008

Jacqui said:


> For?


I use it for everything that I would use regular peanut butter. I put it on toast for my breakfast, I use the powder for peanut butter cookies and my favorite thing to do with it is put it into my meal shakes. I have a banana flavored one that I make and I'll put a tablespoon in there for a little extra protein. It's really very good and I like the texture when I rehydrate it.


----------



## Jacqui

meech008 said:


> I use it for everything that I would use regular peanut butter. I put it on toast for my breakfast, I use the powder for peanut butter cookies and my favorite thing to do with it is put it into my meal shakes. I have a banana flavored one that I make and I'll put a tablespoon in there for a little extra protein. It's really very good and I like the texture when I rehydrate it.



Why use powder rather then normal?


----------



## meech008

Jacqui said:


> Why use powder rather then normal?


I use it mostly because I adore peanut butter but don't love how much sugar goes into it and that its 200 calories a serving. The powdered brand that I use only has 45 calories per serving and I THINK it has more protein than regular peanut butter but I could be wrong. The powdered kind also comes in a chocolate peanut butter kind too but I haven't tried that because I don't particularly care for chocolate.


----------



## Momof4

What brand is this powder stuff? I love PB but not the calories.


----------



## meech008

Momof4 said:


> What brand is this powder stuff? I love PB but not the calories.


It's called PB2
I can get it where I live at just about any grocery store, even Walmart.


----------



## Momof4

meech008 said:


> It's called PB2
> I can get it where I live at just about any grocery store, even Walmart.
> View attachment 168170



I don't think I've had this one. I have heard of it though. Once I tried Walden Farms PB and it was gross!


----------



## meech008

Momof4 said:


> I don't think I've had this one. I have heard of it though. Once I tried Walden Farms PB and it was gross!


It definitely took some getting used to for sure. It threw me off at first because it is not sweet like Jif peanut butter at ALL. Now though, I love it. I love the slight "grit" from the rehydrated peanuts. I know it sounds gross but to me it's like if I pulsed some peanuts and made my own peanut butter.


----------



## Momof4

meech008 said:


> It definitely took some getting used to for sure. It threw me off at first because it is not sweet like Jif peanut butter at ALL. Now though, I love it. I love the slight "grit" from the rehydrated peanuts. I know it sounds gross but to me it's like if I pulsed some peanuts and made my own peanut butter.



I get the grit part. I like the gritty feeling when they polish your teeth at a cleaning.


----------



## juli11

I finished my school


----------



## MPRC

My intestines are so angry and I don't know whyyyyy.


----------



## Yvonne G

juli11 said:


> I finished my school



You mean forever and ever, or just Spring break? If you've graduated, Congratulations!!!! What are your plans now?


----------



## Yvonne G

LaDukePhoto said:


> My intestines are so angry and I don't know whyyyyy.



You've heard that expression - You are what you eat.


----------



## juli11

Yvonne G said:


> You mean forever and ever, or just Spring break? If you've graduated, Congratulations!!!! What are your plans now?



We don't really have spring here. Still cold. My testudos are in hibernation since 6 months now.. 
No forever! I only write 4 exams but I have now two weeks for learning. I gonna holidays two times and than I start working in summer..


----------



## juli11

We had a very funny slogan for finishing  


Sorry the pictures is the wrong way around but is there anybody who understand that?


----------



## meech008

Momof4 said:


> I get the grit part. I like the gritty feeling when they polish your teeth at a cleaning.


Yes!!! My family thinks I am so WEIRD for liking that.


----------



## meech008

juli11 said:


> We had a very funny slogan for finishing
> View attachment 168225
> 
> Sorry the pictures is the wrong way around but is there anybody who understand that?


Reminds me of "where's the rum?" For some reason! I'm sure that's not right though!


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> You've heard that expression - You are what you eat.



Well then I am a mandarin orange.


----------



## smarch

Sushi and hibachi with friends who work at the sister club to my gym. Since we have the same job but aren't technically coworkers it just works, because we all deal with the same crap.


----------



## Jacqui

juli11 said:


> We don't really have spring here. Still cold. My testudos are in hibernation since 6 months now..
> No forever! I only write 4 exams but I have now two weeks for learning. I gonna holidays two times and than I start working in summer..



Congrats! What work?


----------



## mike taylor

My red laid four little eggs today . Don't think they are any good but got them in a cooker anyways .


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Sushi and hibachi with friends who work at the sister club to my gym. Since we have the same job but aren't technically coworkers it just works, because we all deal with the same crap.
> View attachment 168247



It looks pretty, but -- UGH!! -- raw fish. No thanks.


----------



## dmmj

sarcasm is the ability to insult idiot without them realizing it. of course if they do eventually figure it out you better run because they're going to be angry.


----------



## gamera154

Mooooooooooo. I'm back


----------



## MPRC

smarch said:


> Sushi and hibachi with friends who work at the sister club to my gym. Since we have the same job but aren't technically coworkers it just works, because we all deal with the same crap.
> View attachment 168247



*Drool* I. Love. Sushi.


----------



## juli11

meech008 said:


> Reminds me of "where's the rum?" For some reason! I'm sure that's not right though!



No it's ambivalent. "rum" means in German over but "Rum" means the alcohol. So it means 12 years over or 12 years Rum


----------



## juli11

Jacqui said:


> Congrats! What work?



I'll start with a social year in a kindergarten. After that so in year 2017 I'll start as a industry trader.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> It looks pretty, but -- UGH!! -- raw fish. No thanks.


Raw fish is the best fish.


----------



## meech008

juli11 said:


> No it's ambivalent. "rum" means in German over but "Rum" means the alcohol. So it means 12 years over or 12 years Rum


Awesome!


----------



## smarch

LaDukePhoto said:


> *Drool* I. Love. Sushi.


Sushi is life. It's far too expensive to eat it as often as I do though hahaha. The other day I ate a sushi party made for at least 2 people all by myself and felt glorious!


----------



## Yvonne G

gamera154 said:


> Mooooooooooo. I'm back



I"ve been wondering what happened to our resident cow.


----------



## juli11

It's so boring... I'm keeping now for 3 hours..


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Good morning back to work today . Mondays suck!



Replied to Mikes other post, sorry wrong reply.....
But I don't want to live with so many people. Oregon has no people. I can go into the Safeway on Saturday and there's maybe 3 people in there. I was born and raised in Calif. S.F. to be exact. Now, I might be thinking about King City, or the 5 cities(my grand kid family lives in Pismo.) Gonna be in the low 50's today with, guess what.....RAIN!!! I have to go thru pouring, and I mean pouring rain to feed in the tort shed. I have to wear rubber boots and have slipped and fallen in the mud, where it used to be Bob's grass. All the torts should be outside now. It bothers me they're not. For the next week we have...wait for it.......RAIN and 50 daytime and high 30's at night. Really looking forward to this week. I do plan on washing the mud dirt etc off my car, and let it rain on a clean car. Man these new tires slide on the wet. I can do easy donuts in an intersection. In fact, (don't tell my sis) I went into an empty parking lot yesterday and simply fooled around. I found I can only do consecutive 3 donuts before I start to lose it. I practiced drifting, man, I'd like to get into that, only I'm not Chinese, they are the best at it. A cop was called by someone. So I got a visit, and this is exactly what he said, (I knew him) "I'd like to arrest you for reckless driving, but you weren't reckless, you really have control of that car" "So I'll give you a trespassing ticket. The jerk.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> It is warming up today to the mid 60s.



Bragging is not an attractive quality


----------



## Maggie Cummings

dmmj said:


> sarcasm is the ability to insult idiot without them realizing it. of course if they do eventually figure it out you better run because they're going to be angry.



Sh*t, let'em run and be angry at me...I'm always looking for a fight. In fact, I'm not afraid of getting my a** beat. I'll fight at the drop of a disrespect. And I'm gonna be 70 in 2 months. I thought I'd be over all the bada**ness by this age. Nope, I'm worse than ever, especially since losing Bob.


----------



## Yvonne G

Does anyone watch "Lucifer" on Fox? Tom Ellis is the actor who plays the part of the vacationing devil. I really love the way he plays the character. He has the art of innuendo down pat. He can make the simplest, most innocent comment seem dirty. 

Another one I've recently discovered is Rosewood. I like that one too, but the lead actor isn't a very good actor.

It's a bit windy today. I hate the wind. So I'm going to stay in the house and pout. I was going to load up my new electric (and on wheels) sprayer and spray all the weeds I chopped down with my Weedeater, but can't spray in the wind.

Misty keeps bringing me toys to play with. She's too strong for me. I can't play with her anymore.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Bragging is not an attractive quality



Should I brag that it is suppose to be almost 80 today and then a chance of snow I think tomorrow night?


----------



## Jacqui

Last night I woke up to two cats fighting on top of me. They nailed my face pretty good.  Not the best way to wake up.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Last night I woke up to two cats fighting on top of me. They nailed my face pretty good.  Not the best way to wake up.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 168291



Yeppers! And freeze, because to get recovered with the blanket (which the animals took off you), you would have to make them move.


----------



## Yvonne G

I felt sorry for Misty and her toys, so I took her out into the pasture and chased her around with the rake. She loves that game. She runs, I push the rake at her and don't have to run. Hopefully I've tired her out enough that she'll leave her toys and me alone so I can veg with my Kindle.

I'm trying a new recipe for lunch. I had almost a whole loaf of sourdough bread left over and I don't eat it once it's not super fresh anymore. So I'm making a casserole using the leftover french bread. It looks and smells good, but won't be done until 11:30.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I felt sorry for Misty and her toys, so I took her out into the pasture and chased her around with the rake. She loves that game. She runs, I push the rake at her and don't have to run. Hopefully I've tired her out enough that she'll leave her toys and me alone so I can veg with my Kindle.
> 
> I'm trying a new recipe for lunch. I had almost a whole loaf of sourdough bread left over and I don't eat it once it's not super fresh anymore. So I'm making a casserole using the leftover french bread. It looks and smells good, but won't be done until 11:30.



Sounds like a great way to tire her out! 
One of our games is to tease the dogs and say " who's on my bed, get off right now!" Especially when I'm trying to change the sheets. It so funny when they growl at us while play bowing and jumping on and off while trying to get my sheets on. Doesn't tire them but it's fun. 

Your lunch sounds good. I love bread!! 

My friend is coming for lunch Thursday and I don't know what to serve. 
Maybe I'll make a lasagna Wednesday and we can have the left overs with salad.


----------



## Momof4

Found out yesterday that someone filed a tax return in our name and they were expecting a refund! Not anymore!! 
They had all our info! 
I hope they catch them!!
We now have a special password from the IRS.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Last night I woke up to two cats fighting on top of me. They nailed my face pretty good.  Not the best way to wake up.




Ouch! Can we see a pic of that scratch


----------



## gamera154

My new godzilla toy is coming tomorrow from eBay can't wait so what's up with you


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Found out yesterday that someone filed a tax return in our name and they were expecting a refund! Not anymore!!
> They had all our info!
> I hope they catch them!!
> We now have a special password from the IRS.



Oh lordy, that's pretty scarey. Good thing you caught it. Do you think you have other venues to worry about? credit cards, etc? How could they file without your W2?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Ouch! Can we see a pic of that scratch



You're so tricky. But I'm afraid she's too smart for us. never gonna happen.


----------



## Yvonne G

gamera154 said:


> My new godzilla toy is coming tomorrow from eBay can't wait so what's up with you



Just kickin' back waiting for the wind to die down so I can go outside and take some measurements for the paleontologist. In case you didn't already know, *I HATE THE WIND!!!!!!!*


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Oh lordy, that's pretty scarey. Good thing you caught it. Do you think you have other venues to worry about? credit cards, etc? How could they file without your W2?



Good question! I believe my husband said they just make them up. It happens to people all the time. 

We had a card comprised a few months ago. They bought a few thousand dollars worth of stuff.


----------



## Yvonne G

Nobody watches Lucifer?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Nobody watches Lucifer?



I haven't heard of the two you mentioned. I watch stupid sitcoms, history channel and animal planet.


----------



## Yvonne G

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## dmmj

I only say bless you twice when you sneeze, if you sneeze a third time I assume your a demon and must be destroyed


----------



## gamera154

dmmj said:


> I only say bless you twice when you sneeze, if you sneeze a third time I assume your a demon and must be destroyed


But I usually sneeze 8 times and if I'm a demon then I'm a demon tortoise


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> Replied to Mikes other post, sorry wrong reply.....
> But I don't want to live with so many people. Oregon has no people. I can go into the Safeway on Saturday and there's maybe 3 people in there. I was born and raised in Calif. S.F. to be exact. Now, I might be thinking about King City, or the 5 cities(my grand kid family lives in Pismo.) Gonna be in the low 50's today with, guess what.....RAIN!!! I have to go thru pouring, and I mean pouring rain to feed in the tort shed. I have to wear rubber boots and have slipped and fallen in the mud, where it used to be Bob's grass. All the torts should be outside now. It bothers me they're not. For the next week we have...wait for it.......RAIN and 50 daytime and high 30's at night. Really looking forward to this week. I do plan on washing the mud dirt etc off my car, and let it rain on a clean car. Man these new tires slide on the wet. I can do easy donuts in an intersection. In fact, (don't tell my sis) I went into an empty parking lot yesterday and simply fooled around. I found I can only do consecutive 3 donuts before I start to lose it. I practiced drifting, man, I'd like to get into that, only I'm not Chinese, they are the best at it. A cop was called by someone. So I got a visit, and this is exactly what he said, (I knew him) "I'd like to arrest you for reckless driving, but you weren't reckless, you really have control of that car" "So I'll give you a trespassing ticket. The jerk.


It was fun ! Haha


----------



## mike taylor

Boat ramps are a fun place to hangout and have a laugh. Correct me if I'm wrong ,but the boat goes in the water not the truck an trailer .


----------



## MPRC

That's an expensive oops.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Boat ramps are a fun place to hangout and have a laugh. Correct me if I'm wrong ,but the boat goes in the water not the truck an trailer .


Simply a tight left which wasn't needed. Another reason to have tow service on your auto insurance, what is it? $25 maybe $50 a year?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Found out yesterday that someone filed a tax return in our name and they were expecting a refund! Not anymore!!
> They had all our info!
> I hope they catch them!!
> We now have a special password from the IRS.



How did you find out?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Should I brag that it is suppose to be almost 80 today and then a chance of snow I think tomorrow night?




you know I was teasing. We have...rain, (woops! Surprise) 40 degrees, and I am so sick of this weather and my torts not being able to get outside. So 'maybe' I am thinking about and looking elsewhere. Nobody to stay here for. Hard work tho, but I kinda was hoping to get some help from Oregon TFO. I'm thinking about starting on my birthday, May 9th. My neighbor is going to help me pack, then hire someone to clean the house and stage it and nowadays ask $30k more than it's worth. Then look out sun, here I come. But I am making a trip in middle April first.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Boat ramps are a fun place to hangout and have a laugh. Correct me if I'm wrong ,but the boat goes in the water not the truck an trailer .
> 
> View attachment 168335



How does one do that?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Ouch! Can we see a pic of that scratch



I did take a picture for you.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You're so tricky. But I'm afraid she's too smart for us. never gonna happen.



Because Kathy asked, I did take a picture of two of the scratches. My first ever selfie.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> you know I was teasing. We have...rain, (woops! Surprise) 40 degrees, and I am so sick of this weather and my torts not being able to get outside. So 'maybe' I am thinking about and looking elsewhere. Nobody to stay here for. Hard work tho, but I kinda was hoping to get some help from Oregon TFO. I'm thinking about starting on my birthday, May 9th. My neighbor is going to help me pack, then hire someone to clean the house and stage it and nowadays ask $30k more than it's worth. Then look out sun, here I come. But I am making a trip in middle April first.



Sounds like a wonderful plan!


----------



## Jacqui

> But I am making a trip in middle April first.



Where ya goin'?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Nobody watches Lucifer?



Nopers, not I


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> How does one do that?


I don't know . But it's funny .


----------



## Jacqui

They took JJ (grandson) in for a postop appt yesterday and found out his lung was filling with liquid. So he is back in the hospital , so they can drain it and try to figure out why it happened


----------



## Jacqui

I have wood covering the Windows at the brown house, so it is ready to read down the porch. Yesterday, I painted the wood so it blends in and looks better. Also got a few bags of mulch out down. Hope to get a few more bags today and get them down too.


----------



## Jacqui

Do you compare your bank statement to the slips you get from merchants? My daughter was telling me about a friend who had horrible service at a restaurant. She left no tip. When she checked her bank statement, she found a $7 tip had been added.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Do you compare your bank statement to the slips you get from merchants? My daughter was telling me about a friend who had horrible service at a restaurant. She left no tip. When she checked her bank statement, she found a $7 tip had been added.



Well, that's why you have to $0--
Or at least draw a line through the tip section and write in the total.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> They took JJ (grandson) in for a postop appt yesterday and found out his lung was filling with liquid. So he is back in the hospital , so they can drain it and try to figure out why it happened




Prayers for your family today


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui I hope Everything ends well for your grand baby . Sending prayers your way .


----------



## Jacqui

Appearantly, the fluid is a possible side from the heart surgery. I believed they removed over a liter of fluid, which seems an impossibly large amount. They will keep draining his lung for the next three days or so.


----------



## Jacqui

Mother Nature is having fun in Nebraska tonight. Tornado watches, road closures for snow, wind gusts to 45 mph. Something for everybody! It is spring in Nebraska. Did I mention we were in the upper 70s earlier in the day?


----------



## dmmj

I may not be the funniest or the smartest or the richest or the best-looking or the most talented or wait a minute I forgot where I was going with this


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> I may not be the funniest or the smartest or the richest or the best-looking or the most talented or wait a minute I forgot where I was going with this


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Where ya goin'?



In middle April I am going to see Kelly's new sanctuary.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Mother Nature is having fun in Nebraska tonight. Toado watches, road closures for snow, wind gusts to 45 mph. Something for everybody! It is spring in Nebraska. Did I mention we were in the upper 70s earlier in the day?



toad watches? Do ya get just loads of toads or what?...


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> In middle April I am going to see Kelly's new sanctuary.



I am green with jealousy


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> toad watches? Do ya get just loads of toads or what?...



Well we do have lots of toads! Lol Gotta love smartphones.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning All as well, though it's my opinion I will be snoozing soonish. 
Is anyone interested in a recent report of the findings showing a decrease in sea turtle by-catch mortality rates from entanglement with gill-nets when LED lights are added to the nets? It doesn't impact fish capture rates, and saves endangered sea turtles. Let me know and I'll post the article from the study in the sea turtles section. 
And happy Thursday to all,


----------



## Jacqui

What a difference a day makes! Yesterday, I was wearing a t-shirt outside. I was actually doing some painting. Today, brrrrr cold! Not even 32 and then there is the strong wind. Just glad I do not live in CO.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Just glad I do not live in CO.


I haven't made it to bed yet. My honey is home now so I'll be close behind her to bed. My eyes feel scratchy-time for them to be closed. To day is first day of spring… I've got this…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Down now. Night? all.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> What a difference a day makes! Yesterday, I was wearing a t-shirt outside. I was actually doing some painting. Today, brrrrr cold! Not even 32 and then there is the strong wind. Just glad I do not live in CO.


I actually am going to go thru Colorado to see Bob's sponsor, so then...


Jacqui said:


> I am green with jealousy


You'd better watch what you say Missy, I could come see you then head straight South to Texass......it wouldn't be that far out of my way. Hell, on a road trip is there really an "out of the way" Here I come, better clean your house and put clean sheets on the couch....hahahaha


----------



## Yvonne G

A short while ago I bought a 5 gallon, electric sprayer. I tried it out this a.m. And I'm tellin' you...WHAT A GREAT INVENTION!! I used to use a 3 or 4 (?) gallon back pack sprayer. It kills my shoulders where the straps go, and you have to keep pumping it all the time. This new one is on wheels and has a rechargeable battery with a mini air compressor inside. So I mixed up my Round-Up solution, added 5 gallons of water and a bit of emulsifier and turned it on. Wow! How easy it is. No pumping. No back breaking. I sprayed the whole driveway in about 20 minutes. The bad part of it (there always has to be a down side, huh?) is cleaning it out. It's real hard to rinse it out what with the long handle, the wheels and the large capacity.

So now I've got the Weedeater sitting in the sun and in a few minutes I'll be going out to whack down the jungle around the barn. I finally have my mojo back. It has taken a heck of a long time to recuperate from the kidney stone. But I'm rarin' to go!!


----------



## gamera154

Yvonne G said:


> A short while ago I bought a 5 gallon, electric sprayer. I tried it out this a.m. And I'm tellin' you...WHAT A GREAT INVENTION!! I used to use a 3 or 4 (?) gallon back pack sprayer. It kills my shoulders where the straps go, and you have to keep pumping it all the time. This new one is on wheels and has a rechargeable battery with a mini air compressor inside. So I mixed up my Round-Up solution, added 5 gallons of water and a bit of emulsifier and turned it on. Wow! How easy it is. No pumping. No back breaking. I sprayed the whole driveway in about 20 minutes. The bad part of it (there always has to be a down side, huh?) is cleaning it out. It's real hard to rinse it out what with the long handle, the wheels and the large capacity.
> 
> So now I've got the Weedeater sitting in the sun and in a few minutes I'll be going out to whack down the jungle around the barn. I finally have my mojo back. It has taken a heck of a long time to recuperate from the kidney stone. But I'm rarin' to go!!


Good for you right now I'm just doing nothing


----------



## Yvonne G

gamera154 said:


> Good for you right now I'm just doing nothing



Yeah, but isn't that what you're supposed to do on Spring Break?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> A short while ago I bought a 5 gallon, electric sprayer. I tried it out this a.m. And I'm tellin' you...WHAT A GREAT INVENTION!! I used to use a 3 or 4 (?) gallon back pack sprayer. It kills my shoulders where the straps go, and you have to keep pumping it all the time. This new one is on wheels and has a rechargeable battery with a mini air compressor inside. So I mixed up my Round-Up solution, added 5 gallons of water and a bit of emulsifier and turned it on. Wow! How easy it is. No pumping. No back breaking. I sprayed the whole driveway in about 20 minutes. The bad part of it (there always has to be a down side, huh?) is cleaning it out. It's real hard to rinse it out what with the long handle, the wheels and the large capacity.
> 
> So now I've got the Weedeater sitting in the sun and in a few minutes I'll be going out to whack down the jungle around the barn. I finally have my mojo back. It has taken a heck of a long time to recuperate from the kidney stone. But I'm rarin' to go!!




You're way more productive than I am today! I did run to the store but I have a huge headache and this baby won't stay asleep today. Usually it's 9:30-12ish but today nada! Just a couple cat naps while I'm trying to care for the torts and get lunch ready for my friend who is coming on her lunch break. 
I never get headaches!


----------



## dmmj

never argue with an idiot, they will only bring you down to their level and beat you with experience.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> You're way more productive than I am today! I did run to the store but I have a huge headache and this baby won't stay asleep today. Usually it's 9:30-12ish but today nada! Just a couple cat naps while I'm trying to care for the torts and get lunch ready for my friend who is coming on her lunch break.
> I never get headaches!



I hardly ever get them either.

When the baby's awake do you have to always be entertaining him, or are there times that he entertains himself?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I hardly ever get them either.
> 
> When the baby's awake do you have to always be entertaining him, or are there times that he entertains himself?



Well, let's just say he is beginning to entertain himself. I can put him in the high chair while I do the kitchen or just play on the floor for a few minutes.


----------



## MPRC

The house has black mold. I know I am not supposed to cuss here so please just mentally imagine a string of expletives cascading from my mouth with the fury of a flood stage waterfall. 
Now to decide, do I buy a house that needs another $8k of work on top of the $10k that we already financed for a rehab loan or do I cut and run and consider the $1,000 we have into the process a lesson learned about thinking positively and trying to be an optimist.


----------



## Yvonne G

Is there any way to have the previous owners take care of some of these problems?


----------



## mike taylor

It's Friday ! I'd cut and run . You will find something better .


----------



## mike taylor

I have followers ! 19 of them wow ! A little over 11000 post . Holy crap !


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Is there any way to have the previous owners take care of some of these problems?




It's bank owned.


----------



## Jacqui

Goood day!


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> The house has black mold. I know I am not supposed to cuss here so please just mentally imagine a string of expletives cascading from my mouth with the fury of a flood stage waterfall.
> Now to decide, do I buy a house that needs another $8k of work on top of the $10k that we already financed for a rehab loan or do I cut and run and consider the $1,000 we have into the process a lesson learned about thinking positively and trying to be an optimist.




I feel for you! I guess it depends on how much you love the house. 

If not, walking away and starting over would be my choice.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I have followers ! 19 of them wow ! A little over 11000 post . Holy crap !



Well aren't you popular!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> It's bank owned.



Still would not hurt to talk to them.


----------



## bouaboua

Can tortoise eat camellia flower? I know roses flower are fine.


----------



## Yvonne G

Camellia japonica flowers are edible.


----------



## bouaboua

Thank you my Lady! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Momof4

Are cape daisy safe in pens?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Can tortoise eat camellia flower? I know roses flower are fine.
> 
> View attachment 168474
> View attachment 168475
> 
> 
> View attachment 168476



Too pretty to be eaten.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Too pretty to be eaten.




I agree!! Those are beautiful!!


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> I feel for you! I guess it depends on how much you love the house.
> 
> If not, walking away and starting over would be my choice.



We are asking the bank to drop the price of the house in light of recent information. My contractor is a good friend and with all of the BS that the appraiser called we still need $15k in repairs. 

I am ready to cut and run if they don't budge on the price. It's kind of a mess.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Too pretty to be eaten.


None for us. All for Torts! ! ! ! !


----------



## jaizei

LaDukePhoto said:


> The house has black mold. I know I am not supposed to cuss here so please just mentally imagine a string of expletives cascading from my mouth with the fury of a flood stage waterfall.
> Now to decide, do I buy a house that needs another $8k of work on top of the $10k that we already financed for a rehab loan or do I cut and run and consider the $1,000 we have into the process a lesson learned about thinking positively and trying to be an optimist.






Since you are just finding out about the mold now, this far into the process, what do you think the chances of other issues popping up?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Since you are just finding out about the mold now, this far into the process, what do you think the chances of other issues popping up?



But such is the fun of home ownership . Lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I have followers ! 19 of them wow ! A little over 11000 post . Holy crap !



Yeah, nobody likes you. I have 47 followers and 9, 474 posts....

Plus Lacey, if the previous owner won't pay to remove he mold, cut and run and take him to court. He knew about the mold I betcha. Let me know if you need a place to put your torts for a while. and I know this sucks for you


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Are cape daisy safe in pens?
> View attachment 168486



I think the answer is yes, but not 100%


----------



## Momof4

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Beginning to remember why I started to hate holidays. I am hurting so bad in my back and shoulders after this busy day cashiering. 


Yes, I will take some cheese with my whine.


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> Plus Lacey, if the previous owner won't pay to remove he mold, cut and run and take him to court. He knew about the mold I betcha. Let me know if you need a place to put your torts for a while. and I know this sucks for you



It's a bank owned foreclosure so they don't know squat, but we believe the issues are the result of the house sitting unoccupied for well over a year with no maintenance. 

I'll let you know if we need tortoise sitting, we are going to go back to the very first house we looked at in July and lowball the s**t out of them because we know it's been sitting for a long time and not selling because of the location.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Beginning to remember why I started to hate holidays. I am hurting so bad in my back and shoulders after this busy day cashiering.
> 
> 
> Yes, I will take some cheese with my whine.



Ice it! 20 minutes at a time. I promise it will feel better!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Beginning to remember why I started to hate holidays. I am hurting so bad in my back and shoulders after this busy day cashiering.
> 
> 
> Yes, I will take some cheese with my whine.




And I'll take some wine with your cheese


----------



## MPRC

Mmmm I have a bunch of blue cheese right now, so yummy! I love smoked gouda too, and honey goat cheese.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Ice it! 20 minutes at a time. I promise it will feel better!



I can't reach it well enough to try that


----------



## Jacqui

The vultures have taken over the cell tower. Lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings

today a holiday? I miss something?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> today a holiday? I miss something?



It's good Friday, I believe


----------



## Jacqui

Feel a bit better after a Tylenol, an alieve, and a good Mexican meal.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> Yeah, nobody likes you. I have 47 followers and 9, 474 posts....
> 
> Plus Lacey, if the previous owner won't pay to remove he mold, cut and run and take him to court. He knew about the mold I betcha. Let me know if you need a place to put your torts for a while. and I know this sucks for you


Not everybody can be Maggie an Yvonne popular . hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Well aren't you popular!


Nope not popular at all . Maggie and Yvonne are .


----------



## Momof4

What's everyone doing on this Good Friday?


----------



## juli11

We have still Saturday  
Watching tv


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Actually Mike, I am not liked here by many. Rarely do my posts get answered...etc. But I've changed a lot and the members of TFO don't see that. I don't really care, I dislike a lot of people here too. I block the ones I don't like. It does however, make for reading a strange thread, makes not much sense....good morning all, I am good today. "Cept for the freaking rain. I am dead tired of the rain, and am packing to move. It's still pouring. But it rains so much here, you haven't even read anything about flooding....headlines "BOB'S YARD IS FLOODED". The city is made so well made even tho, it has poured for 6 full months, we have a month to go and then the sun will shine. The city has an excellent flood system. But we are surrounded by rising rivers. Well, my tortoises and I are sick of the rain, and have no reason to stay here. So I am packing to move. I'll rent a storage locker and empty the house, the clean it, stage it and ask for $30,000 more than I paid for it. I expect to move in the middle of May. I tried to do it on my birthday, just like when I moved here. Not gonna make that
I can do and will do most of the stuff myself. But I will need some help with the heavy furnature. Any offers from Oregon TFO members will be taken!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Where are you moving ? Are you going back to Cali ,going back to Cali?


----------



## MPRC

I keep telling myself the rain will stop soon. I miss living in Washington, but we can't leave this area because Chris has kids here. 
When the time comes we can help with some heavy lifting.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Where are you moving ? Are you going back to Cali ?



Yeah, what he asked.


----------



## Jacqui

Here's to a sassy Saturday for you all.


----------



## Jacqui

Easter plans, any of you?


----------



## Jacqui

I am jealous. Jeff's truck has been broke down since Thursday night, so he is in a model til Monday. I told him folks are gonna start talkin'. The man spends more time in motels with folks other then his wife.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Easter plans, any of you?



A lady that I adopted a larger sulcata to called me up yesterday and told me that she had recently moved and now lives just a mile or so down the street from me. I stopped by her house on the way home from running errands and during our visit she invited me over for pot luck on Sunday. I thought that was nice of her. But you all know that I won't go, right?

My plans are to continue cleaning up the weeds around the property and try to get it looking ship shape.


----------



## Jacqui

Something is wrong. I washed my bag of dirty socks and ended up with 13 matched pairs. It is not the 13 that worries me, but rather that they all had mates.


----------



## Jacqui

I just stopped at local gas station to fill up my car and ended up buying a box of four sugar cookies. I wish you could see how beautiful they are and each one has a pink rose bud on it.


----------



## Jacqui

The rain has stopped and the sun shone through for like five minutes before clouds blocked it again. At 42, it's a tad chilly.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> A lady that I adopted a larger sulcata to called me up yesterday and told me that she had recently moved and now lives just a mile or so down the street from me. I stopped by her house on the way home from running errands and during our visit she invited me over for pot luck on Sunday. I thought that was nice of her. But you all know that I won't go, right?
> 
> My plans are to continue cleaning up the weeds around the property and try to get it looking ship shape.




Nope, you won't go!! But that was sweet of her!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Easter plans, any of you?



Going to my sister in laws! She loves cooking and entertaining!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> Easter plans, any of you?


Yes ! Working a 12 hour night ! And I worked GoodFriday also . Isn't life great ?


----------



## gamera154

hi people my godzilla came and ive been focused on that for a couple of days 


Jacqui said:


> Easter plans, any of you?


going to my brothers uncle's to eat food food and more food and then my week off from school starts


----------



## Momof4

Hi guys, I'm at Lowes. Is this ok to use for indoor?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Hi guys, I'm at Lowes. Is this ok to use for indoor?
> View attachment 168617



Sorry, have never saw it before.


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Yes ! Working a 12 hour night ! And I worked GoodFriday also . Isn't life great ?



Yes it is! I only have an 8 hour shift tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Going to my sister in laws! She loves cooking and entertaining!



Sounds like you will enjoy yourself.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tom says he uses something from Lowe's called "Pathway bark." But pine might come from a forest too. Send a PM to Tom and ask him if this is what he uses.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Tom says he uses something from Lowe's called "Pathway bark." But pine might come from a forest too. Send a PM to Tom and ask him if this is what he uses.



Good idea!


----------



## MPRC

Today was a total failure in the "adventure" department. I got up early and drive two hours to meet friends so we could go out to the coast and wander a bit, but an hour into my drive I got a tiny aching feeling behind my right eye. 40 minutes later I was spewing my breakfast on the side of the highway. I made it to the rendezvous point with a full blown migraine.
I gave my friends my snacks and a stupid $4 coffee that I hadn't even had a sip of and then found a parkking lot to take a nap in. I took some advil, spewed it back up and then slept like a rock for 2 hours on the side of the highway.
It took me until 6pm to make it back home.
In feeling better now but I walked in the door to a big neon sign with "Danger!" written all over it because the BF tripped on a hazard we have been harassing the landlords about for 6 months and out a big hole in the floor. Now there are building inspectors and lawyers involved.

If my fairy godmother is out there she must have gotten lost. Here's to Monday being better...tomorrow promises to be a downer as well since the ex won't let my boyfriend take the boys for Easter even though the parenting plan says it's his turn. That woman....grrr.

At least I've got my pjs and my "soft shelled" tortoise Pubert and nothing important to do tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> Today was a total failure in the "adventure" department. I got up early and drive two hours to meet friends so we could go out to the coast and wander a bit, but an hour into my drive I got a tiny aching feeling behind my right eye. 40 minutes later I was spewing my breakfast on the side of the highway. I made it to the rendezvous point with a full blown migraine.
> I gave my friends my snacks and a stupid $4 coffee that I hadn't even had a sip of and then found a parkking lot to take a nap in. I took some advil, spewed it back up and then slept like a rock for 2 hours on the side of the highway.
> It took me until 6pm to make it back home.
> In feeling better now but I walked in the door to a big neon sign with "Danger!" written all over it because the BF tripped on a hazard we have been harassing the landlords about for 6 months and out a big hole in the floor. Now there are building inspectors and lawyers involved.
> 
> If my fairy godmother is out there she must have gotten lost. Here's to Monday being better...tomorrow promises to be a downer as well since the ex won't let my boyfriend take the boys for Easter even though the parenting plan says it's his turn. That woman....grrr.
> 
> At least I've got my pjs and my "soft shelled" tortoise Pubert and nothing important to do tonight.



Glad you are feeling better. How often does he see the boys?


----------



## MPRC

We usually see them every other weekend. They (the adults in this equation) have a hard time communicating so we usually use his parents as an intermediary. 
Part of the reason we are excited to move is that this place is not safe for small children so we don't keep them over night. With a new place they will have a room to stay in and there won't be holes in the floor and a lack of safe fire exits.


----------



## bouaboua

Have anyone hear about the "Crypto virus" of tortoise? 

@Yvonne G @Jacqui


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LaDukePhoto said:


> I made it to the rendezvous point with a full blown migraine.


 Don't you just love migraines? I'm lucky in that I've gotten them for 37 yrs. or so. Benefit for me is I no longer spew from them. Mine are ocular migraines so first I get the tiny Aurora borealis that ends up large enough to block close to half of my vision. Then, 30 minutes or so later, it goes away and I get a full blown headache that is so beyond comparison of the best tequila hangover I've ever had! These will last 2-4 days with light/sound sensitivity to boot. 
I've found the easiest way to bring one on is to; mentally dwell on them, stress of regular life, strobe/flashing lights, and of all things, a pain medication my doctor prescribed for me. One tablet a day, 3 days in a row, clockwork, I'll have a migraine. Trust me on this, I take those meds. 
I'm very thrilled to say that I'm happy for you, happier for your boyfriend that you are better now. Be well my dear. Remember to breathe like before a dive, and happy thoughts of your tortoises. Sorry about the added stress of "other" parent crap having to muddy the waters of your life. It does get better. Trust me on that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Have anyone hear about the "Crypto virus" of tortoise?


Steven, are you referring here to the dangers of keeping tortoises and snakes together posing a risk to both types of animals from the specific virus harbored by both, or the 1995 study showing the mammal to reptile or via-a-vera cross contamination has not been demonstrated as of 1995?


----------



## MPRC

Ken, thanks for your kind words. I'm not sure if you've ever been to Willamina just north of Dallas/Rickreall, but I puked in the general store parking lot today....and again at the gun store. 

I am extremely lucky in the fact that I know exactly how to kill my migraines in 6 hours or less, but it involves IMMEDIATELY drinking a liter of water, puking my guts out, chewing up a couple of Advil and then taking a nap. If I am not somewhere that I can sleep safely I will be headed to the hospital. Lucky for me I can sleep just about anywhere - sitting up in a truck, on a plane, on a shelf at costco, under a banquet table at a wedding...

They come on really quick and I know as soon as it hits that I need to tell somewhere where I will be because I am going to sleep for the next couple hours.

I usually wake up disoriented, but much much better. If someone disturbs me though, may the Lord have mercy. 

I've just whipped up a pot of my mom's "you're sick, eat this" meal that consists of a can of cream of chicken soup and a can of water and a can of minute rice that pretty much makes a tasty mush. I'm going to sick that down and go to bed so I am ready for dealing with the boyfriend's parents for Easter sushi tomorrow.


----------



## Jacqui

Good luck at the bf's parents house today.


----------



## Jacqui

Hoppy Easter all! I hope the Easter turtle brings you something to make you smile.


----------



## Jacqui

Goodest of good morning gang.


----------



## Jacqui

Wonder how Noel is.....


----------



## MPRC

Easter Turtle...I like that. I don't have a turtle shirt for Easter. I have a lot of holiday turtle shirts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I found this and thought of Mr. Taylor;


Mike, I'm thinking you can and should build this…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This one is for all new drivers, seems to me this handy device is not taught in drivers education classes nowadays.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Finally , I've got these two for Yvonne G & Jacqui. I figured both of you would enjoy the first one

and the second one

all of us and particularly the two of you would like it.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> Today was a total failure in the "adventure" department. I got up early and drive two hours to meet friends so we could go out to the coast and wander a bit, but an hour into my drive I got a tiny aching feeling behind my right eye. 40 minutes later I was spewing my breakfast on the side of the highway. I made it to the rendezvous point with a full blown migraine.
> I gave my friends my snacks and a stupid $4 coffee that I hadn't even had a sip of and then found a parkking lot to take a nap in. I took some advil, spewed it back up and then slept like a rock for 2 hours on the side of the highway.
> It took me until 6pm to make it back home.
> In feeling better now but I walked in the door to a big neon sign with "Danger!" written all over it because the BF tripped on a hazard we have been harassing the landlords about for 6 months and out a big hole in the floor. Now there are building inspectors and lawyers involved.
> 
> If my fairy godmother is out there she must have gotten lost. Here's to Monday being better...tomorrow promises to be a downer as well since the ex won't let my boyfriend take the boys for Easter even though the parenting plan says it's his turn. That woman....grrr.
> 
> At least I've got my pjs and my "soft shelled" tortoise Pubert and nothing important to do tonight.



She really can't do that! He needs to show up at her door with an officer and his papers and get the kids. She is screwing up the kids playing these nasty games. Just follow the plan and everything will be fine. 

So sorry you have had such a bad week!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> So sorry you have had such a bad week!!!


And such a bad Saturday to boot. Then the Ducks men's basketball tour ends, good grief! I don't even like basketball ,(or X's for the truth) but I watched the agonizing game…


----------



## MPRC

We are in a bit of a pickle with the ex, but there is mediation coming up between them to sort things out and enforce them.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I found this and thought of Mr. Taylor;
> View attachment 168639
> 
> Mike, I'm thinking you can and should build this…



I want one.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This one is for all new drivers, seems to me this handy device is not taught in drivers education classes nowadays.
> View attachment 168640



Then be sure once your done using it, to turn it off before you run it out of fluid.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> She really can't do that! He needs to show up at her door with an officer and his papers and get the kids. She is screwing up the kids playing these nasty games. Just follow the plan and everything will be fine.
> 
> So sorry you have had such a bad week!!!



I know you said he was having trouble with the amount of child support. Is he up to date on it? (trying to play devil's advocate here)


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Finally , I've got these two for Yvonne G & Jacqui. I figured both of you would enjoy the first one
> View attachment 168641
> and the second one
> View attachment 168642
> all of us and particularly the two of you would like it.



Those are cute! Glad you shared them.


----------



## Jacqui

My daughter just texted me to invite me to join her and her guy for brunch. I get the feeling she knows I am not coming to the family Easter supper.


----------



## MPRC

This is the worst time of night, it's too late for a sleeping pill, but I am wide awake. Do I take a pill and feel foggy all day, or do I skip the pill and chance being foggy from sleep deprivation? Boo. 
At least I have the whole series of Bones on DVD to keep me company, I love this show.


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> This is the worst time of night, it's too late for a sleeping pill, but I am wide awake. Do I take a pill and feel foggy all day, or do I skip the pill and chance being foggy from sleep deprivation? Boo.
> At least I have the whole series of Bones on DVD to keep me company, I love this show.



I love that show too! When I do a stay over at my kids' house, the girls let me watch the old ones I have never saw before. I am only a few years behind.


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting waiting for the shop to open, so I can get the car's oil changed. Sure glad it has a great heater, unlike my old pickup. Nice and cozy warm.


----------



## Yvonne G

LaDukePhoto said:


> Today was a total failure in the "adventure" department. I got up early and drive two hours to meet friends so we could go out to the coast and wander a bit, but an hour into my drive I got a tiny aching feeling behind my right eye. 40 minutes later I was spewing my breakfast on the side of the highway. I made it to the rendezvous point with a full blown migraine.
> I gave my friends my snacks and a stupid $4 coffee that I hadn't even had a sip of and then found a parkking lot to take a nap in. I took some advil, spewed it back up and then slept like a rock for 2 hours on the side of the highway.
> It took me until 6pm to make it back home.
> In feeling better now but I walked in the door to a big neon sign with "Danger!" written all over it because the BF tripped on a hazard we have been harassing the landlords about for 6 months and out a big hole in the floor. Now there are building inspectors and lawyers involved.
> 
> If my fairy godmother is out there she must have gotten lost. Here's to Monday being better...tomorrow promises to be a downer as well since the ex won't let my boyfriend take the boys for Easter even though the parenting plan says it's his turn. That woman....grrr.
> 
> At least I've got my pjs and my "soft shelled" tortoise Pubert and nothing important to do tonight.
> 
> View attachment 168625



I feel so lucky that I don't get migraines. So sorry you had a bad day.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Have anyone hear about the "Crypto virus" of tortoise?
> 
> @Yvonne G @Jacqui



Cryptosporidium?
http://www.tortoisetrust.org/articles/disinfection.html


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Wonder how Noel is.....



She must be very busy. I don't know how she can stay away from us this long. We have such interesting and sterling personalities, and all!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I love that show too! When I do a stay over at my kids' house, the girls let me watch the old ones I have never saw before. I am only a few years behind.



I don't know how she ever got the job. She can't act her way out of a paper bag. Don't get me wrong. I like the show. But why can't she memorize her lines and deliver them without hesitating between words like she does?


----------



## Jacqui

Menard's has this huge (life size) Galapagos tortoise statue. Cost is about as much as one too.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm cooking ribs,brisket ,chicken and other stuffs . Happy Easter ! Here's a joke for you ! Why does the Easter Bunny hide her eggs ? ...........Because she doesn't want anyone to know she is with a rooster ! Hahahaha


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I'm cooking ribs,brisket ,chicken and other stuffs . Happy Easter ! Here's a joke for you ! Why does the Easter Bunny hide her eggs ? ...........Because she doesn't want anyone to know she is with a rooster ! Hahahaha




I'll be over at 2pm


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Menard's has this huge (life size) Galapagos tortoise statue. Cost is about as much as one too.




I know those statues are so expensive!!! I see them at my nursery and I don't even bother getting excited!


----------



## Momof4

Oh, Happy Easter!!


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> I'll be over at 2pm


Someone has been stalking my facebooks . ha-ha Come on down ! The price is right ! Freeeeeeeee!


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Menard's has this huge (life size) Galapagos tortoise statue. Cost is about as much as one too.


Yeah,they must be stuffed with gold or something . Concrete doesn't cost that much . Is not like it takes an artist to make one . They pour the concrete in a mold then paint it .


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Cryptosporidium?
> http://www.tortoisetrust.org/articles/disinfection.html



I just hear some people discuss this, said the Crypto virus may cause tortoise's to loss reproductive capability?


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven, are you referring here to the dangers of keeping tortoises and snakes together posing a risk to both types of animals from the specific virus harbored by both, or the 1995 study showing the mammal to reptile or via-a-vera cross contamination has not been demonstrated as of 1995?


Thank you Ken for your input.

I just hear over the wire.....some tortoise are been sold with this virus, and this virus may cause tortoise not able to reproduce.


----------



## MPRC

Happy Easter, no signs of bunnies here. I'll have to hit up the grocery store for discount candy tomorrow. Just a couple Cadbury eggs though, I swear!


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Jacqui

My daughter and bf taught me how to put pictures in here from my phone!

Excuse the bad test pictures.


----------



## dmmj

be very very quiet I'm hunting rabbits


----------



## Momof4

My sister in law made a egg for each of us to hunt! So fun! It took about 30 minutes! Each one had our face on it!


----------



## Yvonne G

She's pretty talented. Very cute.


----------



## MPRC

We are back home with bellies full of sushi. We are sprucing up the apartment. We've let a lot of things go because we thought we would be moving out of here very soon (mopping, recycling, scrubbing the showers, etc). We have a contractor coming tomorrow to determine if the apartment is safe to live in after Chris fell through ANOTHER hole, this time indoors. If they determine the apartment is not fit for habitation I will be a real wreck trying to get things out of here ASAP and into a new place.


----------



## Emily Vail

That is a Great idea


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> My daughter and bf taught me how to put pictures in here from my phone!
> 
> Excuse the bad test pictures.



So the selfies shall be forthcoming?


----------



## mike taylor

It's 2:16 am and I'm not asleep . I should be I got up early this morning and cooked all day . Drank beer all day long . Ate BBQ and got 20 lbs fatter . Why I'm I awake ?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> It's 2:16 am and I'm not asleep . I should be I got up early this morning and cooked all day . Drank beer all day long . Ate BBQ and got 20 lbs fatter . Why I'm I awake ?



Because you know you forgot to do something... bring me some of that BBQ.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> It's 2:16 am and I'm not asleep . I should be I got up early this morning and cooked all day . Drank beer all day long . Ate BBQ and got 20 lbs fatter . Why I'm I awake ?



Too stuffed!! Your body is punishing you just like mine did last night!!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> So the selfies shall be forthcoming?





There ya go. That's a selfie of my hurt thumb.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> My daughter and bf taught me how to put pictures in here from my phone!
> 
> Excuse the bad test pictures.



Alright! Now you have no excuse. We expect to see loads of pictures from you, lady.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everyone!

No sun here today. Overcast and cool (but not cold). I've gotten a good handle on chopping down all the weeds. Today I planned on raking it all up and putting it on the manure pile. I haven't tackled the tortoise yards yet. I still need to make a couple of the gates wider to be able to fit my new toy riding mower through.

Yesterday someone gave me a big box of trimmings that included quite a bit of peas in the pod. I thought this would be a nice treat for the tortoises, but funny thing, none of them ate the peas, not even the Aldabrans, and they eat anything.

The box also included quite a few rubber bands and wire twists. It was a real pain going through it and finding all the trash. I think in the future if I get boxes like this, I'll say thank you and toss it in the garbage. Too risky if I miss any.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 168713
> 
> There ya go. That's a selfie of my hurt thumb.




Just send me an email with your pic!! I promise I won't share it!! 
It drives me crazy not knowing!!!


----------



## Momof4

My sister in law even gave us prizes for finding a special rubber duck and I won a turtle pendent!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> My sister in law even gave us prizes for finding a special rubber duck and I won a turtle pendent!
> View attachment 168717



I like your sister in law.


----------



## Jacqui

I am looking forward to tomorrow. My youngest daughter and her guy are taking me to Omaha to the Henry Dorley Zoo! I think it is the world's best zoo.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> My sister in law even gave us prizes for finding a special rubber duck and I won a turtle pendent!
> View attachment 168717



That's real purdy! I wonder if she got it with you in mind.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I am looking forward to tomorrow. My youngest daughter and her guy are taking me to Omaha to the Henry Dorley Zoo! I think it is the world's best zoo.



Well, now that you know how to put up pictures, you have no excuse for not taking lots of pictures and sharing the zoo with us.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, now that you know how to put up pictures, you have no excuse for not taking lots of pictures and sharing the zoo with us.



Don't be holding your breath.


----------



## Yvonne G

Dang it's windy!!!!! I went out with lots of vim and vigor and started raking up what I chopped down with the weedeater yesterday and the wind just carried it all over the place. Another day of wasted 'vim and vigor'. I s'pose I could clean house...NOT!


----------



## mike taylor

Good afternoon ! It's stinking Monday !


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> That's real purdy! I wonder if she got it with you in mind.




She did! She brought gifts back from Cabo, Mexico for all of us! 

She is super fun and young at heart for someone close to 70! She is very animated and bubbly too!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Dang it's windy!!!!! I went out with lots of vim and vigor and started raking up what I chopped down with the weedeater yesterday and the wind just carried it all over the place. Another day of wasted 'vim and vigor'. I s'pose I could clean house...NOT!




It cold and windy here too! 
I just went out and took pics of a retaining wall project to get before and afters. I found something in a tree we are cutting down! 

Can you guess what it is? The pic isn't great because it's pretty high up so I had to crop it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Looks like a mud nest of some sort. I hope it's not wasps!

There's a pair of Phoebe in my neighborhood. Last year they built a nice mud nest under the eaves of my house. But this year something kept disturbing them so they abandoned the idea.


----------



## Yvonne G

*LUNCH TIME!!* 

(My world revolves around food, can you tell?)


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like a mud nest of some sort. I hope it's not wasps!
> 
> There's a pair of Phoebe in my neighborhood. Last year they built a nice mud nest under the eaves of my house. But this year something kept disturbing them so they abandoned the idea.




Nope


----------



## gamera154

Momof4 said:


> It cold and windy here too!
> I just went out and took pics of a retaining wall project to get before and afters. I found something in a tree we are cutting down!
> 
> Can you guess what it is? The pic isn't great because it's pretty high up so I had to crop it.
> View attachment 168733


Is it an animal


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> It cold and windy here too!
> I just went out and took pics of a retaining wall project to get before and afters. I found something in a tree we are cutting down!
> 
> Can you guess what it is? The pic isn't great because it's pretty high up so I had to crop it.
> View attachment 168733



Could it be a puffed up owl?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Could it be a puffed up owl?




It's a hummingbird in her nest! 
See the dark line in the upper left corner above the nest? That's her beak. I'll try to get a better pic later. 
It so cute! I keep checking on her and she hasn't moved. Must be an egg or two in there.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, yeah. Now that you've pointed it out, I can plainly see her beak and head. It puts the size into the correct perspective too. I've been thinking it's a lot bigger than it really is.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Dang it's windy!!!!! I went out with lots of vim and vigor and started raking up what I chopped down with the weedeater yesterday and the wind just carried it all over the place. Another day of wasted 'vim and vigor'. I s'pose I could clean house...NOT!



Windy? Are you in Nebraska?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> It's a hummingbird in her nest!
> See the dark line in the upper left corner above the nest? That's her beak. I'll try to get a better pic later.
> It so cute! I keep checking on her and she hasn't moved. Must be an egg or two in there.



So no cutting down the tree now?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, yeah. Now that you've pointed it out, I can plainly see her beak and head. It puts the size into the correct perspective too. I've been thinking it's a lot bigger than it really is.



I too, expected something bigger


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> *LUNCH TIME!!*
> 
> (My world revolves around food, can you tell?)



So what was it? It's Monday, so for me on the way home, it's KFC's chicken pot pie


----------



## Yvonne G

Left over chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes and cowboy gravy


----------



## MPRC

Cute little birds, I thought it was way larger as well. I expected a giant wasp nest!


----------



## gamera154

I thought it was a fat cat


----------



## Jacqui

How down the inspection go today? Is your place safe?


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> How down the inspection go today? Is your place safe?



I feel like such a Debbie Downer all the time here. Instead of a contractor a frail old man with no tools showed up and promptly stepped ON the cardboard we put over the hole and deemed it a safe fix. When we told the landlord's proxy (landlord is still in Korea) that their assessment is NOT adequate and that we are p*ssed that we have been asking them to fix the holes in the deck and the ceiling (There is a massive bees nest and they have eaten the ceiling in our coat closet) for a YEAR he told us he is giving us our 30 days notice. 

Because that notice was not presented to us legally (in writing) we are planning on ignoring it. In the mean time we have finally managed to contact the county inspector for rural dwellings and are seeing what can be done because we do not feel that this apartment is safe and we are unsure if it even meets standard for being a legal dwelling. Apparently the fact that we don't have an address is a huge red flag. 

Long story short, I am scrambling to find a new place for us while Chris handles things here. 

We sent an addendum to the bank that owns the house we are trying to buy and asked them to reduce the price by $15k in light of recent discoveries, but I am not optimistic there after they fought with us so hard over $2k in closing costs and we ended up having to pay them ourselves. 

At least the sun is shining....


----------



## jaizei

LaDukePhoto said:


> I feel like such a Debbie Downer all the time here. Instead of a contractor a frail old man with no tools showed up and promptly stepped ON the cardboard we put over the hole and deemed it a safe fix. When we told the landlord's proxy (landlord is still in Korea) that their assessment is NOT adequate and that we are p*ssed that we have been asking them to fix the holes in the deck and the ceiling (There is a massive bees nest and they have eaten the ceiling in our coat closet) for a YEAR he told us he is giving us our 30 days notice.
> 
> Because that notice was not presented to us legally (in writing) we are planning on ignoring it. In the mean time we have finally managed to contact the county inspector for rural dwellings and are seeing what can be done because we do not feel that this apartment is safe and we are unsure if it even meets standard for being a legal dwelling. Apparently the fact that we don't have an address is a huge red flag.
> 
> Long story short, I am scrambling to find a new place for us while Chris handles things here.
> 
> We sent an addendum to the bank that owns the house we are trying to buy and asked them to reduce the price by $15k in light of recent discoveries, but I am not optimistic there after they fought with us so hard over $2k in closing costs and we ended up having to pay them ourselves.
> 
> At least the sun is shining....




Were any of your requests documented?


----------



## MPRC

Yes, they are all documented via email. We have a large file. We tried to just let things go all summer because we were planning on getting the heck out of here ASAP and it just never happened. Now we are fed up. 

We also have documentation of several "Drop in" visits without 24 hour notice.


----------



## bouaboua

It rain.............Was so sunny an hour ago.


----------



## Yvonne G

No rain here - just wind...terrible wind!


----------



## MPRC

Raining here, but I just HAD to get out of the apartment so I went and got some groceries. Yay for clearance Reeses Eggs.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> I feel like such a Debbie Downer all the time here. Instead of a contractor a frail old man with no tools showed up and promptly stepped ON the cardboard we put over the hole and deemed it a safe fix. When we told the landlord's proxy (landlord is still in Korea) that their assessment is NOT adequate and that we are p*ssed that we have been asking them to fix the holes in the deck and the ceiling (There is a massive bees nest and they have eaten the ceiling in our coat closet) for a YEAR he told us he is giving us our 30 days notice.
> 
> Because that notice was not presented to us legally (in writing) we are planning on ignoring it. In the mean time we have finally managed to contact the county inspector for rural dwellings and are seeing what can be done because we do not feel that this apartment is safe and we are unsure if it even meets standard for being a legal dwelling. Apparently the fact that we don't have an address is a huge red flag.
> 
> Long story short, I am scrambling to find a new place for us while Chris handles things here.
> 
> We sent an addendum to the bank that owns the house we are trying to buy and asked them to reduce the price by $15k in light of recent discoveries, but I am not optimistic there after they fought with us so hard over $2k in closing costs and we ended up having to pay them ourselves.
> 
> At least the sun is shining....




You guys can't catch a break!! 
You're not a Debbie Downer.


----------



## MPRC

I cannot make this stuff up! 

Chris just fell through a new hole in the floor. RIGHT WHERE WE ASKED THEM TO INSPECT! We are going to try to wait until morning to go to his GP instead of an emergency clinic, but he caught himself with the arm that he had surgery on less than a year ago. We have already contacted the landlord in Korea directly to tell him a real contractor better get their butts over here. 

We've already started making arrangements for the tortoises at his parents house. The rat goes to another friend and we may end up in a hotel on their dime. I cannot believe our run of bad luck.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> I cannot make this stuff up!
> 
> Chris just fell through a new hole in the floor. RIGHT WHERE WE ASKED THEM TO INSPECT! We are going to try to wait until morning to go to his GP instead of an emergency clinic, but he caught himself with the arm that he had surgery on less than a year ago. We have already contacted the landlord in Korea directly to tell him a real contractor better get their butts over here.
> 
> We've already started making arrangements for the tortoises at his parents house. The rat goes to another friend and we may end up in a hotel on their dime. I cannot believe our run of bad luck.


----------



## Momof4

Our dog is really sick! He was up the entire night pacing and panting!
We're taking him to the ER vet if ours can't see him early


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw geez. I'm sorry to hear that. Poor doggy. I hope it's nothing serious and that the vet is able to help.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Aw geez. I'm sorry to hear that. Poor doggy. I hope it's nothing serious and that the vet is able to help.



Poor dog won't eat and looks miserable! He does have a tumor growing on his armpit area. Wonder if that's the issue or he ate something! He is a garbage disposal !! 
We just loaded him up in the car. I'm guessing he weighs about 125 and he did not want to get in. He loves going for a ride normally. My husband took him because I need to wait for the baby and take my son to school.


----------



## Yvonne G

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Our dog is really sick! He was up the entire night pacing and panting!
> We're taking him to the ER vet if ours can't see him early



*fingers crossed* Hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting at Village Inn with both my daughters and one of their bf. Then it's off to the zoo.


----------



## Momof4

Running blood work and x rays now.
The vet has no personality at all!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Sitting at Village Inn with both my daughters and one of their bf. Then it's off to the zoo.




Have a great day!! Hope the weather is decent.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Running blood work and x rays now.
> The vet has no personality at all!



Any news?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Any news?



Yes, we had to put him to sleep
He was bleeding internally and had cancer.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Yes, we had to put him to sleep
> He was bleeding internally and had cancer.



So so sorry.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> Running blood work and x rays now.
> The vet has no personality at all!


He may love pets but not people .


----------



## Jacqui

A teaser. ..


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> He may love pets but not people .



Very true!


----------



## MPRC

I am sorry about your doggy, it is really rough when they take a quick turn for the worst. Take comfort in the fact that it seems that he went quickly and that he was surrounded by people that love him. 
And take comfort in the fact that here you are surrounded by people who love animals as much as you do and we feel your pain.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> Running blood work and x rays now.
> The vet has no personality at all!


Our poor Vets get in to this because they love pets . And then find like it or not they have to deal with the pet ouners .


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> So so sorry.




Thank you!!


----------



## mike taylor

Sorry for your loss .


----------



## MPRC

We alerted the landlord to the issues again, this time with a bit more insistence and instead of meeting our requests he has provided us with a 30 day notice. We just had another hole (the 3rd!) open up under the carpet. This one is about 13x18in. I swear that while we are muscular we aren't huge people who Riverdance all over the soft spots. This is ridiculous. 

We also received word today from the county that our apartment is not an approved dwelling and he can't legally rent it so we are pursuing that avenue of inquiry as to what we should do next and our rights as tenants who were falsely rented to. Also the law here in OR is that for every intrusion without 24 hour notice you can legally demand 2 months of rent. If we take this to court we will actually be making money on the fact that we rented here.


----------



## meech008

Momof4 said:


> Yes, we had to put him to sleep
> He was bleeding internally and had cancer.


I'm sorry  that's a terribly hard thing to go through. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Yes, we had to put him to sleep
> He was bleeding internally and had cancer.



Oh No! Dang it! I'm so very sorry this happened. I love the picture you posted here for us to see. Such a pretty face.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> A teaser. ..
> View attachment 168853



Whew! Thank goodness!!! I know you warned me to not hold my breath, but I couldn't help it. I've been holding my breath.


----------



## Yvonne G

My mother used to start each day with 2 Anacin and a cup of coffee. I couldn't understand it and made fun of her in my mind. Now that I'm her age, I totally get it. I haven't started the aspirin yet, but I totally understand why she needed it. I have an achy back. My knees hurt. My fingers ache. But mainly it's my back. I can see where aspirin is going to be my best friend.


----------



## Momof4

Thanks everyone! I'm doing surprising well I guess. The baby is a great distraction along with a bunch of laundry. 

We are leaving town Friday morning and I need to clean this house for the pet sitter.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> We alerted the landlord to the issues again, this time with a bit more insistence and instead of meeting our requests he has provided us with a 30 day notice. We just had another hole (the 3rd!) open up under the carpet. This one is about 13x18in. I swear that while we are muscular we aren't huge people who Riverdance all over the soft spots. This is ridiculous.
> 
> We also received word today from the county that our apartment is not an approved dwelling and he can't legally rent it so we are pursuing that avenue of inquiry as to what we should do next and our rights as tenants who were falsely rented to. Also the law here in OR is that for every intrusion without 24 hour notice you can legally demand 2 months of rent. If we take this to court we will actually be making money on the fact that we rented here.




Oh, wow!! This landlord is going to be in deep trouble!! Good luck!!!
Do you have pics you can share? 
Are others having problems too?


----------



## MPRC

We out in the country above a shop so it is just us. Here's a couple of snaps. The linoleum hole and the big one under the carpet.
And the front room/office/hallway/kitchen (it's 450sq ft ish) so it's all one spot.


----------



## MPRC

Whoops house shot - err "storage place" according to the county.

This guy is screwed.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> Whoops house shot - err "storage place" according to the county.
> 
> This guy is screwed.



Whoa, that's crazy!!


----------



## mike taylor

So are you guys going to move into the mold house ?


----------



## Yvonne G

LaDukePhoto said:


> Whoops house shot - err "storage place" according to the county.
> 
> This guy is screwed.
> 
> View attachment 168873



It looks like a nice enough place to live. I notice the blue tape on the floor warning you where to not step. The old, vacant house on my property has a spot like that right in the middle of the front door (covered in carpet). Mighty scarey. You could be injured pretty badly.


----------



## MPRC

Chris is being a stubborn boy and not going to the doctor about landing on his bad arm unless it still hurts tomorrow. I wanted him to go asap so we had doccumentation. 
Good news though, we found out that because we have been there a smidge over a year he can't give 30 days notice. It has to be 60. We have been advised to not budge and request he take us to court because he doesn't have a leg to stand on. I would love to see this stubborn smug jerk get his butt handed to him.


----------



## MPRC

Mike - We will only be moving into the moldy house if they drop the price by $15k which will allow for proper repairs. We fully expect them to laugh in our faces. 
The mold is an issue from the house being vacant, if we have it taken care of it shouldn't return.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning and happy hump day!!


----------



## Yvonne G

LaDukePhoto said:


> Mike - We will only be moving into the moldy house if they drop the price by $15k which will allow for proper repairs. We fully expect them to laugh in our faces.
> The mold is an issue from the house being vacant, if we have it taken care of it shouldn't return.



When I moved into this house the bathroom walls were absolutely covered in mold. I washed them with bleach and when they dried, painted. I keep the door closed and the window cracked just a bit. The mold has never come back. A family of two small kids and two parents lived here before me (my daughter and her family) and I guess all those baths and showers kept the bathroom pretty humid.


----------



## Jacqui

Doesn't this bush, with just the lone bloom, scream "Take me home".


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Doesn't this bush, with just the lone bloom, scream "Take me home".
> 
> View attachment 168907



That's a tulip magnolia, a tree, not a bush, and my absolute favorite to see in the spring time. You should see a full grown tree in bloom. It's just gorgeous. I have a small one, but it's in a spot that doesn't get much water, and dies in the summer. Luckily enough for me, I recognize it's death throes and toss some water on it to keep it from dying completely. But because of its on again, off again life, it doesn't bloom.


----------



## Yvonne G

Did you take it home?


----------



## bouaboua

Did you????????


----------



## bouaboua

Any one from FL? 

Is legal to pick up a EBT on the road and taking home in FL??


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Did you take it home?



It's a Bush until it grows up in my mind. Lol. Nopers, I just keep looking at it each time I go to the store. Not sure where I would plant it.


----------



## Jacqui

Have my second load of mulch for the day. 12 bags this time. Looked at the little plant again...


----------



## Jacqui

Wish you could really see this strip of field, it is such a pretty color.



It is made up of this plant whose name is slipping my mind.


----------



## bouaboua

Take me home! Take me home, Take me home,Take me home,.......TAKE ME HOME! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Take me home! Take me home, Take me home,Take me home,.......TAKE ME HOME! ! ! ! !



I don't think your wife would approve.  As for the plant, I am thinking on it. It's like a $15 plant and not for tortoises, so I have to really think about it.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## MPRC

It's 63 and sunny I'll be out on the lawn sunning in my birthday suit, don't be alarmed if you see a blinding white reflection.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Any one from FL?
> 
> Is legal to pick up a EBT on the road and taking home in FL??



No, not legal.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Wish you could really see this strip of field, it is such a pretty color.
> View attachment 168925
> 
> 
> It is made up of this plant whose name is slipping my mind.
> View attachment 168926



Henbit?


----------



## MPRC

It looks like henbit/purple deadnettle to me too. 

It's warrrrm and I made jello shots for lunch.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> No, not legal.


Thank you Yvonne! ! ! !

I will warn him! ! !


----------



## MPRC

Ahhhhhhh the tortoises got to spend the whole day outside today, it was glorious! Rambo even taught the mean little one that clover is edible straight from the lawn. She's never eaten it until today.


----------



## mike taylor

Good evening people of TFO !


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening! ! !


----------



## Momof4

Hi!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Hi!!



How ya doing?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good evening people of TFO !



Good day at work?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good evening! ! !



What have you been up to?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> How ya doing?



I'm doing pretty good. It's really weird having one dog! The dynamics is all off! It's much quieter but I do miss my big 130lbs bear. 
He was so cuddly and sweet. 
I wonder what our dog is thinking when she can't see her brother but smell him.


----------



## Jacqui

Not fair, Jeff is only 80 miles from Yvonne.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> What have you been up to?


I converted two large aviary cage into tortoise enclosure, both with viewing window. 

My wife and my torts are very happy! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm doing pretty good. It's really weird having one dog! The dynamics is all off! It's much quieter but I do miss my big 130lbs bear.
> He was so cuddly and sweet.
> I wonder what our dog is thinking when she can't see her brother but smell him.



It always amazed me how big of a void they leave behind.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I converted two large aviary cage into tortoise enclosure, both with viewing window.
> 
> My wife and my torts are very happy! ! ! ! !



Pictures?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Pictures?


Here is the first one, walk-in one. Two level, the upper level are able to slid in and out of light.










How you like?


----------



## bouaboua

Here is the second one.








Open on both end, easy for cleaning.

One side with a ramp lead to a yard. 

My wife is very happy. 

Happy wife, happy life! !


----------



## Jacqui

I like both of them and the tortoise too!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Today is my youngest daughter's birthday.


----------



## MPRC

We have a contractor coming at noon. Hopefully we get some answers soon. Still no updates on the house and the requested price reduction. 
Having 60 days to sort it out is a relief though, buying or renting.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> My sister in law even gave us prizes for finding a special rubber duck and I won a turtle pendent!
> View attachment 168717


I have a similar piece that my mother passed on to me. She knew I'd never wear it, but it was a turtle so she knew which of us kids should have it. On my, the legs, head, and tail kinda wiggle. Does yours? My hangs by the chain on a cork board in my office.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm feeling like I'm @Jacqui right now. The weather guessers all calling for great weather until Monday. Must mean some blowing snow is on its way.


Today I had a meeting with a cognitive recovery Doctor. He said I did pretty good with my tests but scheduled me 8 more appointments. Each appointment is about 4 hours long. He raised an eyebrow when I said I may ask for a cigarette break during them.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I'm doing pretty good. It's really weird having one dog! The dynamics is all off! It's much quieter but I do miss my big 130lbs bear.
> He was so cuddly and sweet.
> I wonder what our dog is thinking when she can't see her brother but smell him.


Only just read this Kathy, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm feeling like I'm @Jacqui right now. The weather guessers all calling for great weather until Monday. Must mean some blowing snow is on its way.
> View attachment 168983
> 
> Today I had a meeting with a cognitive recovery Doctor. He said I did pretty good with my tests but scheduled me 8 more appointments. Each appointment is about 4 hours long. He raised an eyebrow when I said I may ask for a cigarette break during them.



Four hours sounds awfully long.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Four hours sounds awfully long.


That's why even if I weren't a smoker, I become one to for the breaks.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm feeling like I'm @Jacqui right now. The weather guessers all calling for great weather until Monday. Must mean some blowing snow is on its way.
> View attachment 168983
> 
> Today I had a meeting with a cognitive recovery Doctor. He said I did pretty good with my tests but scheduled me 8 more appointments. Each appointment is about 4 hours long. He raised an eyebrow when I said I may ask for a cigarette break during them.


Looks like you do need a cigarette break.......But I would love to see you kick that habit.


----------



## MPRC

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's why even if I weren't a smoker, I become one to for the breaks.


I had a co-worker who took 5-10 minutes per hour at the vet clinic for (paid) smoke breaks. When we weren't busy and the sun was shining I would work "mental health breaks" into my schedule where I ran around the perimeter of the property for 5 or 10 minutes at a time because the doc agreed it wasn't fair that he was paying her to smoke, but she had been there so long he wasn't going to change the rules.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Only just read this Kathy, I am so sorry for your loss.



Thank you!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I have a similar piece that my mother passed on to me. She knew I'd never wear it, but it was a turtle so she knew which of us kids should have it. On my, the legs, head, and tail kinda wiggle. Does yours? My hangs by the chain on a cork board in my office.



No, mine doesn't move. 
That's nice you can see it everyday. 
My dog who we put to sleep the other day grabbed it off the counter while still in the tiny box and almost ate it! My husband found it under the table!


----------



## dmmj

We all know soap smells great but tastes terrible. so since poop smells terrible......... maybe it tastes like candy?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> We all know soap smells great but tastes terrible. so since poop smells terrible......... maybe it tastes like candy?


Ask a tort !


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> We all know soap smells great but tastes terrible. so since poop smells terrible......... maybe it tastes like candy?




Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Yvonne G

Question for those of you who have a riding mower.

Most of the tortoise yards I want to mow are up to my knees, with some spots up to my waist. My riding mower is like a toy, with only one mower deck. Do I have to knock down the grass with the weedeater before I try to mow, or do you think the mower will handle the tall grass?


----------



## mike taylor

Just watched my oldest boy get married at the JP .


----------



## MPRC

In my experience it usually takes a few passes to get tall thick grass. You may want to try mowing it on the very highest setting first and see if it clogs the machine or not. 

 In other news 
My landlord came back from Korea and I wish he hadn't. We really don't get along well. I am REALLY irritated. He showed up AGAIN without 24 hour notice. 
I think we will celebrate his return with a 24 hour a day mariachi music marathon. We have a LOT of speakers.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Question for those of you who have a riding mower.
> 
> Most of the tortoise yards I want to mow are up to my knees, with some spots up to my waist. My riding mower is like a toy, with only one mower deck. Do I have to knock down the grass with the weedeater before I try to mow, or do you think the mower will handle the tall grass?



I just googled it and a few you tube videos came up. For some reason I don't have audio so I have no clue what their saying but the are mowing. You should check out you tube. 
I'm pretty sure it will be easier on dry grass verses early morning dew on it.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> In my experience it usually takes a few passes to get tall thick grass. You may want to try mowing it on the very highest setting first and see if it clogs the machine or not.
> 
> In other news
> My landlord came back from Korea and I wish he hadn't. We really don't get along well. I am REALLY irritated. He showed up AGAIN without 24 hour notice.
> I think we will celebrate his return with a 24 hour a day mariachi music marathon. We have a LOT of speakers.



Good luck! He should be ashamed of himself for illegally renting you that place!


----------



## mike taylor

Here are some pictures of the JP and the kids .


----------



## Momof4

I'm at the chiropractor again and I must say, I'm feeling much better but still have a long way to go! 
3 days a week are hard to get to so hopefully the treatments will be less in the coming weeks. 
It's actually relaxing because I get to use the whole body massage chair and an ice therapy bed with rollers!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Here are some pictures of the JP and the kids .




So sweet! Your family is growing!


----------



## mike taylor

Yes it is . Two grandkids and a daughter in law .


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> Good luck! He should be ashamed of himself for illegally renting you that place!



Like I have always maintained, if he wasn't such a JERK I would have just ignored the issues, but he is rude and arrogant and we feel that we were rented the space under the false pretenses that he would be using the shop for storage, not that he would be here EVERY DAY for months. We were told he's on a ship in Korea and we'd be lucky to ever cross paths. What a JOKE! 

In other news there is still NO news on the house with the offer. We'd like to hear something either way but we are just getting silence.


----------



## MPRC

Does anyone have a legitimate theory as to why my landlord is walking around writing down the VIN's and license plates of our vehicles, our guests vehicles and the vehicles of clients of my boyfriend's mechanic business? He's doing so in an area that he is not supposed to have access to and it is making us uneasy.


----------



## dmmj

LaDukePhoto said:


> Does anyone have a legitimate theory as to why my landlord is walking around writing down the VIN's and license plates of our vehicles, our guests vehicles and the vehicles of clients of my boyfriend's mechanic business? He's doing so in an area that he is not supposed to have access to and it is making us uneasy.


does he know you have a business there? Perhaps he's concerned about some type of illegal activity, just a theory.


----------



## dmmj

or he could just be nosey


----------



## mike taylor

Maybe he thinks you guys sale drugs ???????? Maybe ?????


----------



## MPRC

It really isn't his business and our lease says we can operate a business out of the garage. He is just nosing around in things that aren't his to nose around in and it's getting old. We moved to the country to get away from people. We rented this place under the impression that we would probably never meet the owner directly. 
I can't wait to get out of here.


----------



## MPRC

I can't wait until I get to post pictures of us with keys to a new place. This has been a huge black cloud for MONTHS.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

I had breakfast with a married man.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Just watched my oldest boy get married at the JP .



Hope he's happy.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm at the chiropractor again and I must say, I'm feeling much better but still have a long way to go!
> 3 days a week are hard to get to so hopefully the treatments will be less in the coming weeks.
> It's actually relaxing because I get to use the whole body massage chair and an ice therapy bed with rollers!


Glad it is helping.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I had breakfast with a married man.



I thought he was here in California. That 'married' man sure gets around!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I thought he was here in California. That 'married' man sure gets around!



Driving 6 hours to Vegas!!
Happy Friday!!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Driving 6 hours to Vegas!!
> Happy Friday!!



You and your family sure get around too. I don't travel. You won't catch me off my property unless you arrive on errand day.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! ! !



Hi Steven:

Are you home for a while now?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> You and your family sure get around too. I don't travel. You won't catch me off my property unless you arrive on errand day.



If it weren't for kid sports, I would be at home too!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Steven:
> 
> Are you home for a while now?


I will be going to Asia next Tuesday again after been home for the past three and half weeks. Lots work ahead. I'm grateful.


----------



## MPRC

About to crumble a xanax into my coffee, the landlord will be here soon. Thankfully he is fixing things.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I thought he was here in California. That 'married' man sure gets around!



Yes he does.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Driving 6 hours to Vegas!!
> Happy Friday!!



Good luck!


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> About to crumble a xanax into my coffee, the landlord will be here soon. Thankfully he is fixing things.



Will it be too little too late?


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> Will it be too little too late?



Yes and no. We have so little space here that having 3 large holes in the floor is something we can't live with while we are trying to get out of here. It really wont be safe when we are moving furniture out of here. That is the only issue he is addressing today. The sludge from our faucet, the bees that have eaten the ceiling, the railings on the deck that are barely hanging on and the sinks and cabinets that aren't actually anchored to anything are probably going to have to wait.


----------



## MPRC

I wonder if one of those hifrequency pest deterent things would be enough to drive him away...


----------



## MPRC

In defense of the landlord he didn't build this place...but it's still his job to maintain it.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

LaDukePhoto said:


> In defense of the landlord he didn't build this place...but it's still his job to maintain it.


And to inspect it ! And in both cases he failed !


----------



## MPRC

I have found a silver lining. I'm laying on the deck in a bikini soaking up the sun since they have taken over my office.


----------



## mike taylor

Is it 4:00 PM yet ? I need a beer !


----------



## MPRC

I started in on the jello shots at noon. Today is essentially my Sunday night so I have to keep it reasonable though.


----------



## Yvonne G

LaDukePhoto said:


> Yes and no. We have so little space here that having 3 large holes in the floor is something we can't live with while we are trying to get out of here. It really wont be safe when we are moving furniture out of here. That is the only issue he is addressing today. The sludge from our faucet, the bees that have eaten the ceiling, the railings on the deck that are barely hanging on and the sinks and cabinets that aren't actually anchored to anything are probably going to have to wait.



Get some scrap plywood and lay it over the holes temporarily, for safety sake.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Is it 4:00 PM yet ? I need a beer !



Beat ya to it!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Get some scrap plywood and lay it over the holes temporarily, for safety sake.


Plywood is our friend.


----------



## Momof4

Getting ready to it a buffet!! 
Oh boy, Am I excited!! 
I did forget my antacid


----------



## MPRC

Annnnnd I am sunburned and tipsy. Turns out a Bailey's and Kahlua milkshakes do nothing for a person's hydration. 
Raggy (landlords brothers dog) helped with the leveling compound. No vinyl on it til tomorrow.


----------



## Jacqui

How did everyone's day go?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Getting ready to it a buffet!!
> Oh boy, Am I excited!!
> I did forget my antacid



They have some good ones. Hopefully you will not need the antacid.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> How did everyone's day go?


Very well. We have few friend coming over for lunch today! 

out little party went very well.


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy, are you on the strip?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Very well. We have few friend coming over for lunch today!
> 
> out little party went very well.



You two are very social.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> You two are very social.


You and Jeff are welcome anytime! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> You and Jeff are welcome anytime! ! !



Your on my bucket list


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Your on my bucket list



hmmm


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Your on my bucket list


You mean you will come for a visit in next 40 to 45 years???

Don't wait that long Please! ! ! !


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Kathy, are you on the strip?




Yes! We just took the kids for a quick walk just to experience the crazies and lights. Back in the room and relaxing.


----------



## gamera154

hi people


----------



## MPRC

Go check out the chocolate fountain at Bellagio! I usually go to Vegas to rock climb, but I end up on the strip people watching sometimes.


----------



## MPRC

Crash. Slam, bang...it's after 10pm. I know it would be poor form to make a noise complaint about the landlord, but boy is it tempting. The dude doesn't even live in the premises. He shouldn't be downstairs yelling.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

LaDukePhoto said:


> I have found a silver lining. I'm laying on the deck in a bikini soaking up the sun since they have taken over my office.


See what happens now the landlord will never leave !


----------



## Jacqui

Did you watch the water show?


Momof4 said:


> Yes! We just took the kids for a quick walk just to experience the crazies and lights. Back in the room and relaxing.


----------



## Jacqui

gamera154 said:


> hi people



Hi Kiddo!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> You mean you will come for a visit in next 40 to 45 years???
> 
> Don't wait that long Please! ! ! !



Nopers, won't be alive if I wait that long.


----------



## Yvonne G

gamera154 said:


> hi people



Hi Adrian! I hope your week-end is going well.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Did you watch the water show?


----------



## JoesMum

As I haven't been around for a while a little news update. 

My eldest graduated from university last summer (Environmental Biology & Geography) and spent 3 months in the remotest part of Tanzania - mid West Africa - working on a sanitation project. 

She returned home just before Christmas and has just gone out to Canada where she's working as a Field Assistant in Grasslands National Park (right on the Saskatchewan- Montana border) researching Black Tailed Prairie Dogs 






It's remote and she has no internet or cellphone signal except when they go into town, but she's loving it


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 169218
> 
> View attachment 169219



The only reason I want to go back there.


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> As I haven't been around for a while a little news update.
> 
> My eldest graduated from university last summer (Environmental Biology & Geography) and spent 3 months in the remotest part of Tanzania - mid West Africa - working on a sanitation project.
> 
> She returned home just before Christmas and has just gone out to Canada where she's working as a Field Assistant in Grasslands National Park (right on the Saskatchewan- Montana border) researching Black Tailed Prairie Dogs
> 
> View attachment 169220
> 
> View attachment 169221
> 
> 
> It's remote and she has no internet or cellphone signal except when they go into town, but she's loving it



Glad to hear she is enjoying what she went to school for. I love watching prairie dogs. Sounds almost like she lives near here with her no reception. Will you be able to visit her?


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Glad to hear she is enjoying what she went to school for. I love watching prairie dogs. Sounds almost like she lives near here with her no reception. Will you be able to visit her?


Probably not. She went at such short notice (12 days! Interviewed using Skype) and is due to leave by the end of July, so I'm not sure we can organise it.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> As I haven't been around for a while a little news update.
> 
> My eldest graduated from university last summer (Environmental Biology & Geography) and spent 3 months in the remotest part of Tanzania - mid West Africa - working on a sanitation project.
> 
> She returned home just before Christmas and has just gone out to Canada where she's working as a Field Assistant in Grasslands National Park (right on the Saskatchewan- Montana border) researching Black Tailed Prairie Dogs
> 
> View attachment 169220
> 
> View attachment 169221
> 
> 
> It's remote and she has no internet or cellphone signal except when they go into town, but she's loving it



When you posted on another thread, I wondered where you had been and why you've been absent. Good to have you back with us and I hope you stay now.

You must be very proud of your daughter. It sounds like she's gotten into a very interesting field of work.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> When you posted on another thread, I wondered where you had been and why you've been absent. Good to have you back with us and I hope you stay now.
> 
> You must be very proud of your daughter. It sounds like she's gotten into a very interesting field of work.


From time to time things... real life... gets in the way of online activity. It doesn't help that I'm a moderator on another (not tortoise related) forum and, as you well know, that can be time consuming!

I have been lurking, just not posting for a while. I'll try not to stay away so long when things next get hectic!


----------



## Jacqui

On the Jeff front, you know last week he spent five days in a motel with his truck in the shop. Last night he broke down again, this time in IL. He is in a motel again and if they can't reuse one part, he will be there atleast five days.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> On the Jeff front, you know last week he spent five days in a motel with his truck in the shop. Last night he broke down again, this time in IL. He is in a motel again and if they can't reuse one part, he will be there atleast five days.


That's not good at all


----------



## Jacqui

Ugh! Feeling frustrated. The hardware store advertising the cheap top soil has none. WalMart is out of my cypress mulch, may be a two week wait.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> On the Jeff front, you know last week he spent five days in a motel with his truck in the shop. Last night he broke down again, this time in IL. He is in a motel again and if they can't reuse one part, he will be there atleast five days.


So sorry to hear that Jacqui! ! !!

I have couple friends also a trucker. broken down on the road is their worse nightmare, you need call for the tow, delay of the delivery, cost of stay in the motel.....etc. that is lots of money no need to be spend. and the cost of repair of truck....

We will pray he will get the parts quick this time.


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> That's not good at all



Puts a big hitch in the ole budget. He is coming home in a couple of weeks and is trying to get the miles in for his student to graduate. Kinda a double whammy.


----------



## bouaboua

We need to come to check out your yard..............Jacqui!!


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> Puts a big hitch in the ole budget. He is coming home in a couple of weeks and is trying to get the miles in for his student to graduate. Kinda a double whammy.



Unreliable vehicles are the worst, especially when you rely on them for your paycheck. I travel a lot for work and I have been stranded as well. It is not fun!


----------



## Jacqui

One of the good things today, is JJ (grandson) may get to come home in five days. They are still getting drainage out of his lungs, but it is a lot less.


----------



## Jacqui

Another bright note is my youngest daughter and bf are on their way down to take me to lunch.  Mexican of course!


----------



## Jacqui

Oh yeah, that Mag. tree/bush came home with me this morning. She "peed" all over the store, as I shopped.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> On the Jeff front, you know last week he spent five days in a motel with his truck in the shop. Last night he broke down again, this time in IL. He is in a motel again and if they can't reuse one part, he will be there atleast five days.



Poor guy can't win for losing! And no money coming in while he's sidelined. I hope the boss pays the motel bill???

(I don't remember...he's not an owner/operator, is he?)


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Poor guy can't win for losing! And no money coming in while he's sidelined. I hope the boss pays the motel bill???
> 
> (I don't remember...he's not an owner/operator, is he?)



The first day, no pay. Then $50 a day.


----------



## Jacqui

Was a day of firsts.... first tick of the year and first skeeter of the year.


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy, how did the kids do?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Kathy, how did the kids do?



They did really well!! Between them they got 1st, 2nd, 3rd's. They each entered 4 events. 
I was a nervous wreck !! I have never felt this way about one of their sporting events. 
My whole body was tense and my neck and lower back hurt! 
I even got heartburn! It was the weirdest feeling!
View attachment 169293
View attachment 169294

View attachment 169295


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Puts a big hitch in the ole budget. He is coming home in a couple of weeks and is trying to get the miles in for his student to graduate. Kinda a double whammy.




So sorry! What a bummer!


----------



## Momof4

Not sure if the 4 pics appeared. My wifi is acting up.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Congrats to Kathy's kids.


----------



## MPRC

I just got home from photographing a wedding at a covered bridge. It was a gorgeous day. Unseasonably warm for April.


----------



## bouaboua

Good night. Time to go to bed.


----------



## dmmj

I received a very interesting letter the other day. it's from the California Republican Party apparently they want me to be a delegate to represent my district in the primary.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I received a very interesting letter the other day. it's from the California Republican Party apparently they want me to be a delegate to represent my district in the primary.



And are ya?


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> I just got home from photographing a wedding at a covered bridge. It was a gorgeous day. Unseasonably warm for April.



Hopefully it is a sign of a sunny future for them.


----------



## Jacqui

I am having a hard time choosing a color to paint some hanging pots for one of my sulcata enclosures. This is the enclosure...



These are the two current colors I am looking at. The pots need another coat of color.


----------



## Jacqui

Last fall I had a pot of violas, which I never took inside when winter came. Last week I was in the area checking things out and in the grass saw a bloom like this. Turning the pot over, I saw not only had they survived, but they were blooming. We were to have more cold days, so I placed the pot back how it was found. Today I noticed it had another bloom.


----------



## Jacqui

This is my little pear tree. Last week it had blooms, then dropped them during the cold windy days. Now it has a new set of blooms. Will be interesting to see where it bears fruit. Last year it had seven pears.


----------



## Jacqui

Ouchie! My back is not liking me getting these bags of top soil.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> This is my little pear tree. Last week it had blooms, then dropped them during the cold windy days. Now it has a new set of blooms. Will be interesting to see where it bears fruit. Last year it had seven pears.
> View attachment 169307


We live in a big fruit growing area of England - Apples and Cherries especially. Neither are in flower yet.


----------



## dmmj

I do love cherries I'm waiting for them to come into season and be put in the stores.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Was a day of firsts.... first tick of the year and first skeeter of the year.



And yesterday I saw my first fly of the year!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I am having a hard time choosing a color to paint some hanging pots for one of my sulcata enclosures. This is the enclosure...
> View attachment 169304
> 
> 
> These are the two current colors I am looking at. The pots need another coat of color.
> View attachment 169305



I would make each pot a different color - yellow, red, blue, green, maybe purple???

There's a gal I know, lives down the street from me. I stopped by her house week before last to pick up a box of veggie trimmings and she has about 15 old tires lined up along the fence. Each tire is painted a different pastel color. She's planning to set flower pots in the center with plants in them. Looked pretty cute.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Last fall I had a pot of violas, which I never took inside when winter came. Last week I was in the area checking things out and in the grass saw a bloom like this. Turning the pot over, I saw not only had they survived, but they were blooming. We were to have more cold days, so I placed the pot back how it was found. Today I noticed it had another bloom.
> View attachment 169306



Aw - Johnny Jump Ups, one of my very favorites.


----------



## Yvonne G

I had an overnight visit from my sister, Maggie last night. She's on her way to Texas to see Kelly's new sanctuary. When her son's ex-wife's mother learned of the trip she encouraged Maggie to swing by Oceano where they live, to see her grandkids. So she's having to make a round-about trip from Oregon to Texas.

She's also in the process of packing up her house in order to stage it to sell. The realtor told her she needs to get rid of the animals because the house shows better that way. So she brought me her box turtles to care for while she's trying to sell. So that's what I'll be doing today (setting up turtle pens). There's an ornata (Bright Eyes) that's blind and is a carrier for some kind of paralysing disease. Every turtle that has ever come into contact with her has become ill, unable to move, and eventually dies. So Bright Eyes has to live alone. Then there's another Ornata that is afraid of other turtles. When she's put with other turtles her nictitating membranes swell up and stay that way until she's alone again. Then there are three that can be kept together. I only have one empty outdoor box turtle yard, but it's big enough to separate into three. And these are indoor turtles, so I'll have to bring them in at night until the nights warm up more.

Misty loves company! She certainly doesn't get that trait from me. I hate company. Yes, it was nice to see Maggie and visit with her face to face, but I'm always so relieved when company is gone. My in-the-house cat hides the whole time a stranger (to her) is in the house. So, she's very glad Maggie has gone. I probably won't see the cat until later on tonight when she deems it's safe to come out of wherever she's hiding. Maggie brought her big (read fat) black cat, Max, with her. She forgot her camera, so don't be expecting any pictures from her when she gets back.

I wish Maggie a safe trip - but then, she's doing what she loves to do - DRIVE!!


----------



## MPRC

Sounds like quite the adventure! I don't blame her for being fed up with the weather up here in Oregon, but right now it is reallllly beautiful. The right season to move is when the rains start again so you don't miss out on the nice weather! 

I am still nursing a killer sunburn while I wait to see if the landlord is going to show up and fix this G-- D---ed hole in the flippin' floor. Today is day 4 of repairs and I'm a little irritable.


----------



## Yvonne G

I took in rescues #8 through #13 this week. I don't take water turtles anymore, but it was another sob story. It seems this lady's boss found a box that was making noise sitting next to the garbage dumpster out behind his business. It was a box full of water turtles. It consists of 4 pretty large female RES, a male YB slider and a female western painted.

There's a guy on my list who has a 2 acre pond and he'll take water turtles, so I gave him a call and he'll take them, thank goodness. I'm pretty sure the big RES were turtles someone had collected from the wild somewhere and when they got them home realized how much trouble large turtles are to care for they just boxed them up and got rid of the box. One of them had been out of the water so long she couldn't submerge.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I took in rescues #8 through #13 this week. I don't take water turtles anymore, but it was another sob story. It seems this lady's boss found a box that was making noise sitting next to the garbage dumpster out behind his business. It was a box full of water turtles. It consists of 4 pretty large female RES, a male YB slider and a female western painted.
> 
> There's a guy on my list who has a 2 acre pond and he'll take water turtles, so I gave him a call and he'll take them, thank goodness. I'm pretty sure the big RES were turtles someone had collected from the wild somewhere and when they got them home realized how much trouble large turtles are to care for they just boxed them up and got rid of the box. One of them had been out of the water so long she couldn't submerge.
> 
> View attachment 169364



I hate when people dump pets!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I am having a hard time choosing a color to paint some hanging pots for one of my sulcata enclosures. This is the enclosure...
> View attachment 169304
> 
> 
> These are the two current colors I am looking at. The pots need another coat of color.
> View attachment 169305




I'm not good with color but love the idea and the blue posts!! It adds so much character!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I had an overnight visit from my sister, Maggie last night. She's on her way to Texas to see Kelly's new sanctuary. When her son's ex-wife's mother learned of the trip she encouraged Maggie to swing by Oceano where they live, to see her grandkids. So she's having to make a round-about trip from Oregon to Texas.
> 
> She's also in the process of packing up her house in order to stage it to sell. The realtor told her she needs to get rid of the animals because the house shows better that way. So she brought me her box turtles to care for while she's trying to sell. So that's what I'll be doing today (setting up turtle pens). There's an ornata (Bright Eyes) that's blind and is a carrier for some kind of paralysing disease. Every turtle that has ever come into contact with her has become ill, unable to move, and eventually dies. So Bright Eyes has to live alone. Then there's another Ornata that is afraid of other turtles. When she's put with other turtles her nictitating membranes swell up and stay that way until she's alone again. Then there are three that can be kept together. I only have one empty outdoor box turtle yard, but it's big enough to separate into three. And these are indoor turtles, so I'll have to bring them in at night until the nights warm up more.
> 
> Misty loves company! She certainly doesn't get that trait from me. I hate company. Yes, it was nice to see Maggie and visit with her face to face, but I'm always so relieved when company is gone. My in-the-house cat hides the whole time a stranger (to her) is in the house. So, she's very glad Maggie has gone. I probably won't see the cat until later on tonight when she deems it's safe to come out of wherever she's hiding. Maggie brought her big (read fat) black cat, Max, with her. She forgot her camera, so don't be expecting any pictures from her when she gets back.
> 
> I wish Maggie a safe trip - but then, she's doing what she loves to do - DRIVE!!


Safe trip Maggie! ! ! ! !


----------



## Momof4

Maggie is one busy bee!! 
Hopefully Kelly will take photos and share. She is so lucky she's able to visit. 
That's sweet of you to take in all her turtles. You gonna be busy too!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm not good with color but love the idea and the blue posts!! It adds so much character!



Lol I love the posts, too. Another enclosure has a purplish color posts. I love using colors.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I would make each pot a different color - yellow, red, blue, green, maybe purple???
> 
> .



I have thought of doing multiple colors or color patterns, but nothing is jumping out at me as right.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! !


----------



## Momof4

@mike taylor 
I think it's Monday again!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> This is my little pear tree. Last week it had blooms, then dropped them during the cold windy days. Now it has a new set of blooms. Will be interesting to see where it bears fruit. Last year it had seven pears.
> View attachment 169307



I'm so happy you've gotten the hang of posting pictures from your device. I love that you're now sharing with us.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Hi, kiddo!


----------



## MPRC

Go figure, it is pouring again. My brain is a barometer so I spent most of last night feeling a little bit cruddy and now I know why. We went from 70 and sunny to a downpour! 
The tortoises aren't going to be amused by this at all.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> @mike taylor
> I think it's Monday again!


Indeed it is . But it's not so bad now . Moved to a need office . Got more money and less problems . But yes it's stinking Monday !


----------



## RV's mom

Yesterday scared me out of my socks (If I wear them.. it's pretty much barefoot weather in Phoenix right now). Yesterday morning I went to the store, nothing out of the norm. An hour or so later, I was going to drop off some cactus pads to another tort owner, and when I walked outside, there was a low thrumming buzz... I stopped very slowly and peaked around the corner to see multitudes of bees in the corner by the water faucet, going up into the house by the stucco. I quickly dropped off the cactus pads and returned to find more bees humming ..... (I went through the garage to get to the car). Called pest control who said about 4 hours wait. 2 hours later had the BIG FRIGHT.. checked outside to see a huge MASS of bees seemed like an inch think covering the stucco. Back in the house and lock the door. When pest control arrived, most all the bees were behind the stucco, setting up a new home. 15 minutes later ($$$$$ cha ching) he was gone and the bees were dead or dying. I realize we need our bees but not so close to the front door, and certainly not in the framing of the house.

As of this morning, stragglers looking for their pals. All should be gone in a few days time. I tried to get pics, but the corner is hidden by a ficus (sp?) and a ton of other plants. Too dark for pics.


----------



## RV's mom

Never did make the lemon bars. Had a lot of errands and doctor appointments that suddenly sprang up. They may never be in the offing, altho I still want to try. I'm juicing and freezing 2 cup containers so I have a supply for gingered lemonade come the summer months.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> @mike taylor
> I think it's Monday again!



Lol


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Lol


Not funny !


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Indeed it is . But it's not so bad now . Moved to a need office . Got more money and less problems . But yes it's stinking Monday !



What a great attitude
Glad you like your new position.


----------



## Yvonne G

sharkstar said:


> Yesterday scared me out of my socks (If I wear them.. it's pretty much barefoot weather in Phoenix right now). Yesterday morning I went to the store, nothing out of the norm. An hour or so later, I was going to drop off some cactus pads to another tort owner, and when I walked outside, there was a low thrumming buzz... I stopped very slowly and peaked around the corner to see multitudes of bees in the corner by the water faucet, going up into the house by the stucco. I quickly dropped off the cactus pads and returned to find more bees humming ..... (I went through the garage to get to the car). Called pest control who said about 4 hours wait. 2 hours later had the BIG FRIGHT.. checked outside to see a huge MASS of bees seemed like an inch think covering the stucco. Back in the house and lock the door. When pest control arrived, most all the bees were behind the stucco, setting up a new home. 15 minutes later ($$$$$ cha ching) he was gone and the bees were dead or dying. I realize we need our bees but not so close to the front door, and certainly not in the framing of the house.
> 
> As of this morning, stragglers looking for their pals. All should be gone in a few days time. I tried to get pics, but the corner is hidden by a ficus (sp?) and a ton of other plants. Too dark for pics.



That sounds pretty scary. Glad you were able to get it taken care of. Too bad they weren't able to capture the queen and relocate them, though. They make it look so easy on TV.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Not funny !



Yes it is.


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon all!


----------



## bouaboua

Lunch time! !


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon all!



Hey, gal. You workin' today?


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Lunch time! !



Not for me. Nap time here.


----------



## RV's mom

Yvonne G said:


> That sounds pretty scary. Glad you were able to get it taken care of. Too bad they weren't able to capture the queen and relocate them, though. They make it look so easy on TV.



They were all up behind the stucco, hadn't built any honeycomb . . didn't have the time. As it is, I only have a small drill hole to fill. I'm not happy they had to kill them, but it would have been very costly to remove walls, etc. And with Africanized bees, well.. I wouldn't want to take the chance. I'd much rather have a bee hive alive somewhere else. This was the only thing we could do.


----------



## MPRC

I just posted this lovely little notice on my door because this is a continuing problem that repeated reminders verbally in person, over the phone and via email and text have not sunk in.

This place is a frikkin' nightmare. They "repaired" the floor and Chris just tripped again.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Not for me. Nap time here.


Nap right after lunch.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> I just posted this lovely little notice on my door because this is a continuing problem that repeated reminders verbally in person, over the phone and via email and text have not sunk in.
> 
> This place is a frikkin' nightmare. They "repaired" the floor and Chris just tripped again.



Love it!!!


----------



## Momof4

On Friday I'm going on a field trip with my daughters 4/5th grade classes to Sacramento! 
We are going to the Capital, gold panning and a few other places. 
It should be fun. My husband went with my sons class so now it's my turn.
The only downside is we need to be at the airport at 5am! Too early for this girl! We land at home at 10:30. 

I pray there isn't any rain because almost everything we do is outdoors.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Yes it is.


No it's not !


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, gal. You workin' today?



I was. Just got off.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Lunch time! !



What was for lunch?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> On Friday I'm going on a field trip with my daughters 4/5th grade classes to Sacramento!
> We are going to the Capital, gold panning and a few other places.
> It should be fun. My husband went with my sons class so now it's my turn.
> The only downside is we need to be at the airport at 5am! Too early for this girl! We land at home at 10:30.
> 
> I pray there isn't any rain because almost everything we do is outdoors.



You mean school trips go on airplanes ?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> No it's not !


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> You mean school trips go on airplanes ?



That's what I was thinking too, Jacqui. When my grandkids' school trip to the state capitol happened, they were loaded up in busses.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> What was for lunch?


Leftover from yesterday. 

We were busy this morning to have all the torts situated for all day outdoor living from this week. So I am fixing the enclosure, adjusting everything that required like height of shade, location of the water bowl, etc.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> That's what I was thinking too, Jacqui. When my grandkids' school trip to the state capitol happened, they were loaded up in busses.



I know, right!?! 
I think we have 39 parents and 60 kids. Some kids won't even have their parent. 
After the plane we all get on two charter buses.


----------



## MPRC

I never even flew until I was an adult. Our field trips sucked too. We went and folded towels at a hotel and learned to ride public transportation. Then every year we walked 2 miles to the fairgrounds for the fair, rain or shine. I sound old now. I swear this took place in the 90's.


----------



## dmmj

I've always been told to treat others like I want to be treated myself. Now I'm facing sexual harassment charges thanks a lot


----------



## dmmj

I've always been told the fight like you're the third monkey trying to get onto the ark


----------



## jaizei

LaDukePhoto said:


> I just posted this lovely little notice on my door because this is a continuing problem that repeated reminders verbally in person, over the phone and via email and text have not sunk in.
> 
> This place is a frikkin' nightmare. They "repaired" the floor and Chris just tripped again.
> 
> View attachment 169482



Are the repairs finished?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I know, right!?!
> I think we have 39 parents and 60 kids. Some kids won't even have their parent.
> After the plane we all get on two charter buses.



Here I thought CA's schools were hurting for money? Seems the schools have lots to blow. I know our local schools have cut out the number of field trips because of budgets. Those are by our own buses and drivers. Anything far away, students have to raise money for it (like senior sneak day field trip).


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> I never even flew until I was an adult. Our field trips sucked too. We went and folded towels at a hotel and learned to ride public transportation. Then every year we walked 2 miles to the fairgrounds for the fair, rain or shine. I sound old now. I swear this took place in the 90's.



I too never flew until as an adult. As for the rest, there is no public transportation, so my kids missed out on that.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I've always been told the fight like you're the third monkey trying to get onto the ark



Never heard this one.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning. Cold and blustery this am. Did get a couple hanging baskets base coated between wind gusts. Mowed a little with the push mower to try to warm up. 

Hmmm mowed became Moses. Where does the phone come up with these words?


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everyone!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Here I thought CA's schools were hurting for money? Seems the schools have lots to blow. I know our local schools have cut out the number of field trips because of budgets. Those are by our own buses and drivers. Anything far away, students have to raise money for it (like senior sneak day field trip).



Our school district is one of the best in Ca so we are pretty fortunate. 
We all paid for this trip, and it wasn't cheap.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Our school district is one of the best in Ca so we are pretty fortunate.
> We all paid for this trip, and it wasn't cheap.



Well see, here I was thinking this was a trip paid by the school. Big difference. Question what if a child can not pay?


----------



## MPRC

They are satisfied with the work on the floor, we are not. The property owner sent over his buddy to fix it and he popped a piece of plywood on and slapped a chunk of vinyl over it. They didn't frame around the hole so it's still flexing and sagging and is what I consider a hazard. The existing vinyl is now curling and is a new hazard. Chris got a text at 6am at a number we asked to not be contacted at asking "When can I see the floor" and we have zero idea who sent it.


----------



## gamera154

Hi everyone its been awhile


----------



## Jacqui

gamera154 said:


> Hi everyone its been awhile



Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

My morning isn't going great. I broke a piece off the cap that holds the string on my weedeater. Have you ever saw these in stores, or am I going to have to go online?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Well see, here I was thinking this was a trip paid by the school. Big difference. Question what if a child can not pay?



They don't go. There are a few who are not for various reasons. I'm not sure if they go to school or stay home.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> My morning isn't going great. I broke a piece off the cap that holds the string on my weedeater. Have you ever saw these in stores, or am I going to have to go online?
> 
> View attachment 169555




Bummer 
Do you have a lawnmower shop outside of your village?


----------



## Yvonne G

gamera154 said:


> Hi everyone its been awhile



Where ya been, Adrian?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> My morning isn't going great. I broke a piece off the cap that holds the string on my weedeater. Have you ever saw these in stores, or am I going to have to go online?
> 
> View attachment 169555



The store I bought mine from also stocks parts for it.


----------



## Jacqui

I bought it at WalMart. Going to check there soon. Already went to the tractor supply store.


----------



## gamera154

Yvonne G said:


> Where ya been, Adrian?


I've been busy with my animals and making stop motion videos


----------



## Jacqui

No go at WalMart for the part.


----------



## Jacqui

gamera154 said:


> I've been busy with my animals and making stop motion videos



Sounds like you have been having fun.


----------



## gamera154

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like you have been having fun.


 yup


----------



## Jacqui

gamera154 said:


> yup



Which us, of all the videos you have made, your personal favorite?


----------



## dmmj

maintaining eye contact for 6 seconds without blinking or looking away indicate a desire for sex or murder. Just saying


----------



## Yvonne G

They say for your dog to look directly into your eyes is a sign of the dog's dominance. Misty and I play the stare down game all the time. I've stared at her for more than 6 seconds without blinking. I deff. DO NOT want to murder her - I LOVE her...and for sure I don't want to have sex with her. Incidentally, she usually wins the stare down. I can't go much longer than that without blinking.


----------



## dmmj

@Jacqui as much as I would like to go to the convention with me being on dialysis I wouldn't be able to make it.


----------



## MPRC

Another day, another dollar, and no news from the sellers of the house with mold. We are going to go down there tomorrow to remove our smoke detectors and make sure we didn't leave anything there and then rescind our offer. Back to square one we go.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> maintaining eye contact for 6 seconds without blinking or looking away indicate a desire for sex or murder. Just saying



How about both?


----------



## Jacqui

Tried two new colors today.


----------



## Yvonne G

Do I see a sulcata up against that far fence, or is that just a pile of dirt? I love the colored planters.


----------



## Myroli

Yvonne G said:


> They say for your dog to look directly into your eyes is a sign of the dog's dominance. Misty and I play the stare down game all the time. I've stared at her for more than 6 seconds without blinking. I deff. DO NOT want to murder her - I LOVE her...and for sure I don't want to have sex with her. Incidentally, she usually wins the stare down. I can't go much longer than that without blinking.


With a dog it's not about wether you blink or not just how long you can hold the stare without looking away


----------



## dmmj

remember when you get angry take a deep breath and count to ten. When You Reach eight throw a punch no one ever expects it


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 169572
> Tried two new colors today.
> View attachment 169571



They look cool! 
So are those just plastic pots? What kind of paint are you using?


----------



## MPRC

Signs I'm dating a mechanic: He wants to throw a party for my truck when it turns over 300k miles this week. Or maybe that's a sign I'm dating a guy who likes any excuse to have a party? Now I'm not sure.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here I'm feeling badly for Maggie. All those postings of the miserable rain here in Oregon and look what her air is getting after she runs off for a spell;


----------



## MPRC

@Cowboy_Ken I am LOVING this weather! I just hope it sticks around for a while. It's hard to go back to the rain.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LaDukePhoto said:


> @Cowboy_Ken I am LOVING this weather! I just hope it sticks around for a while. It's hard to go back to the rain.


Weekend rain then back to sun. For me and my transplanted bonsai, I'm loving this light rain…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@LaDukePhoto
Oops, not this weekend, end of next week for me…


----------



## tortadise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here I'm feeling badly for Maggie. All those postings of the miserable rain here in Oregon and look what her air is getting after she runs off for a spell;
> View attachment 169582


Nah she will not want to leave the weather when she gets down here. Nice and toasty and full of sun.


----------



## Momof4

Will someone PLEASE take these tortillas out of my house? 
They are driving me crazy by calling my name into the kitchen! 
They want to be warmed (big babies) and slathered in peanut butter and then rolled up nice and tight!! 
Four tortillas in an hour is to much before bed, right? Oh, but they are so good!


----------



## dmmj

this is what math problems sound like to me. 
Question: if I have 10 apples and you have 11 spark plugs how many pancakes are on the roof?
Answer: purple because aliens don't wear hats


----------



## JoesMum

dmmj said:


> this is what math problems sound like to me.
> Question: if I have 10 apples and you have 11 spark plugs how many pancakes are on the roof?
> Answer: purple because aliens don't wear hats


Ah you have my sympathies - I am very mathematical. 

The answer is of course:
Reindeer except on Tuesdays


----------



## dmmj

JoesMum said:


> Ah you have my sympathies - I am very mathematical.
> 
> The answer is of course:
> Reindeer except on Tuesdays


you would think that math would be easy for everybody it seems very logical to me but beyond the basics it's like a foreign language with no key to translate


----------



## JoesMum

I really am mathematical. I studied Maths, Further Maths and Physics at A Level (the pre university qualification here in the UK) and went on to study computer science. 

I get the logic of languages too (Except German; I struggled with that) It was writing lengthy essays about historical events and literature I struggled with - I couldn't see the point as much as anything which didn't help with understanding what the content should be. 

My theory is that, while not everyone is mathematical, getting the right basics in place early enough makes one heck of a difference. 

The world would be a boring place if we were all good at everything anyway


----------



## mike taylor

The week is half over ! What day is it Mike? Hump day !


----------



## Yvonne G

tortadise said:


> Nah she will not want to leave the weather when she gets down here. Nice and toasty and full of sun.



I'm afraid it's not the weather that'll hold her there. She called me yesterday from a small town just inside the Texas border. She says she's in love. There are cowboys all over the place...and DAMN! they look good in their Lee jeans!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I'm afraid it's not the weather that'll hold her there. She called me yesterday from a small town just inside the Texas border. She says she's in love. There are cowboys all over the place...and DAMN! they look good in their Lee jeans!!




Where is she moving? I can't seem to remember.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> They look cool!
> So are those just plastic pots? What kind of paint are you using?



Spray paint


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Will someone PLEASE take these tortillas out of my house?
> They are driving me crazy by calling my name into the kitchen!
> They want to be warmed (big babies) and slathered in peanut butter and then rolled up nice and tight!!
> Four tortillas in an hour is to much before bed, right? Oh, but they are so good!



Lol I have given up eating tortullas, so I am no help to you. Does sound yummy though.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I'm afraid it's not the weather that'll hold her there. She called me yesterday from a small town just inside the Texas border. She says she's in love. There are cowboys all over the place...and DAMN! they look good in their Lee jeans!!



I can't blame her for fallin' for them cowboys.


----------



## Jacqui

Well Jeff's truck part is still not in. He was suppose to be coming home in a week and a half, but his student needs atleast two more weeks of mileage, so guess who now won't be home til the middle of May.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning all


----------



## tortadise

Yvonne G said:


> I'm afraid it's not the weather that'll hold her there. She called me yesterday from a small town just inside the Texas border. She says she's in love. There are cowboys all over the place...and DAMN! they look good in their Lee jeans!!


Lol. That's funny. She's a character.


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> Morning all


Top O' the morning


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Where is she moving? I can't seem to remember.



Right now she's just gone to visit Kelly's new property. But she's going to look around to see where she wants to move to.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Top O' the morning



Hi handsome!


----------



## gamera154

Hi tortoises and turtle lovers hows it going


----------



## MPRC

My cell phone broke on Monday morning and to be honest I'm not really missing it. I need to replace it, but it's kind of nice to not be tied to it.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Right now she's just gone to visit Kelly's new property. But she's going to look around to see where she wants to move to.



Gotcha! I just remembered she was selling her place.


----------



## Momof4

tortadise said:


> Top O' the morning




Take pics for us!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, Maggie's in trouble, folks. She's about 45 miles north of Corpus Christi, Texas and a belt in her car broke. She wants me to contact Mike or Kelly to see if they can help her, however, I don't know either's phone number. I also think that her phone doesn't work, because she called me on a borrowed phone and said she wouldn't be able to make any more phone calls. She was so upset that I couldn't get much out of her. Only that she's in a big truck parking area about 45 miles n/o Corpus Christi.

She's really up a creek because she's travelling with animals. She has some tortoises, her big cat and a bird in the car.

Is anyone near Corpus Christi that can help?

(My phone # in case you can help - 55 9 2 98 - 71 1 4)


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, Maggie's in trouble, folks. She's about 45 miles north of Corpus Christi, Texas and a belt in her car broke. She wants me to contact Mike or Kelly to see if they can help her, however, I don't know either's phone number. I also think that her phone doesn't work, because she called me on a borrowed phone and said she wouldn't be able to make any more phone calls. She was so upset that I couldn't get much out of her. Only that she's in a big truck parking area about 45 miles n/o Corpus Christi.
> 
> She's really up a creek because she's travelling with animals. She has some tortoises, her big cat and a bird in the car.
> 
> Is anyone near Corpus Christi that can help?
> 
> (My phone # in case you can help - 55 9 2 98 - 71 1 4)



Ahhh crap!


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> My cell phone broke on Monday morning and to be honest I'm not really missing it. I need to replace it, but it's kind of nice to not be tied to it.



Without my cell, I couldn't be on here.


----------



## MPRC

I wish I had some contacts near CC, TX, but I don't. Maybe she can charm a nice trucker into bringing her a new belt.


----------



## MPRC

*Tapes bright pink balloon to Vern* 
*Walks away to find coffee*
*Returns to find balloon taped to pick up truck*

Vern: 1 Lacey: 0


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Well, Maggie's in trouble, folks. She's about 45 miles north of Corpus Christi, Texas and a belt in her car broke. She wants me to contact Mike or Kelly to see if they can help her, however, I don't know either's phone number. I also think that her phone doesn't work, because she called me on a borrowed phone and said she wouldn't be able to make any more phone calls. She was so upset that I couldn't get much out of her. Only that she's in a big truck parking area about 45 miles n/o Corpus Christi.
> 
> She's really up a creek because she's travelling with animals. She has some tortoises, her big cat and a bird in the car.
> 
> Is anyone near Corpus Christi that can help?
> 
> (My phone # in case you can help - 55 9 2 98 - 71 1 4)




I'll try Mike's FB. I have his email too. 

Oh, I feel so bad for Maggie!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'll try Mike's FB. I have his email too.
> 
> Oh, I feel so bad for Maggie!!



Duh forgot about facebook


----------



## Jacqui

This is one of my daily views...




The closer of the dog butts is Balarney. She is between 18 and 20 yrs. The other one is Corgi. This is one of the pairs I walk.


Trying to catch up is Sunny. He is one of two cats who walk with us usually.



One view from the alley.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Rest well Merle. 
Gonna miss ya…


----------



## mike taylor

You aren't kidding Ken . Was a great one . On a side note ...... I can't help poor Maggie without knowing a address or phone # to call . Whatever happened to pay phones ? Most parts houses will send someone out with a belt to help out . If I knew where she was I would call a parts house and pay by phone to get her a belt delivered .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Rest well Merle.
> Gonna miss ya…


Really…only me? (Thanks Mike) Heckfire he was only 79 yrs young. 
"What Have You Got Planned Tonight, Diana?"

It all started in 1929 me and Diana had gone to Alaska
To homestead some of that free government land

Forty miles from the nearest gravel road
we cut our life in the ponderosa pines
We sweated hard to beat the winter snow
But the cabin's up and we've got lots of times

What have you got planned tonight Diana
would you consider laying in my arms
I love you more than ever now Diana
I'm sure you're the reason I was born

Jim was born the first year we were here
look at him Diana he's almost grown
And the baby's in the cradle fast asleep
just think in no time they'll be up and gone

What have you got planned tonight Diana
would you consider laying in my arms
I love you more than ever now Diana
I'm sure you're the reason I was born

Well time sure does fly by doesn't it Diana
It's been almost two years now since you've been gone
Speaking of time
I guess mine's about up
Just another breath or two
And I'll be home
And by the way

What have you got planned tonight Diana
would you consider laying in my arms
I love you more than ever now Diana
I'm sure you're the reason I was born


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> You aren't kidding Ken . Was a great one . On a side note ...... I can't help poor Maggie without knowing a address or phone # to call . Whatever happened to pay phones ? Most parts houses will send someone out with a belt to help out . If I knew where she was I would call a parts house and pay by phone to get her a belt delivered .



I know, huh? She was so upset that all she said was what I already told you. Then she said she was on a borrowed phone and hung up on me. About an hour ago I called that guy's borrowed phone and left a message asking him to call and tell me what street or highway she's on, or what town she's in, or if there's a name on the truck stop. But he hasn't called back yet.


----------



## MPRC

Spring has sprung and the weather is gorgeous...which means Vern is driving me flippin' insane. His outdoor enclosure has been taken over by the girls and is too small for him anyway (4x8ft is definitely too small for 12lbs of redfoot) so I've been taking him out for supervised adventures. He knows where the front door is and as soon as I bring him in he turns right around and runs for the door. As soon as he is out he runs for the manure pile. He's never made it there, but he knows exactly what's up there.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> This is one of my daily views...
> 
> View attachment 169628
> 
> 
> The closer of the dog butts is Balarney. She is between 18 and 20 yrs. The other one is Corgi. This is one of the pairs I walk.
> View attachment 169629
> 
> Trying to catch up is Sunny. He is one of two cats who walk with us usually.
> 
> View attachment 169630
> 
> One view from the alley.


Where is all the torts??


----------



## mike taylor

Well guys Maggie has been found .She is in a motel and car is being repaired .Seems she has some good friends . I will be headed to Kelly's house Friday night to meet up with Maggie and Kelly . Then the wife and I are going to the beach to see sea turtles . Totally an awesome weekend plan .


----------



## bouaboua

Thank God. She been found. May the rest of her trip be safe and without any trouble. All the animal in her car also.


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


> Thank God. She been found. May the rest of her trip be safe and without any trouble. All the animal in her car also.


Sent you a pm


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Where is all the torts??



At my house and yard. I take the dogs off property for their walks.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Rest well Merle.
> Gonna miss ya…




Sad to die on your birthday.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Well guys Maggie has been found .She is in a motel and car is being repaired .Seems she has some good friends . I will be headed to Kelly's house Friday night to meet up with Maggie and Kelly . Then the wife and I are going to the beach to see sea turtles . Totally an awesome weekend plan .




So glad Maggie is safe!! Hope the rest of her trip goes smooth! 

Please take lots of pics!!


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Sent you a pm


I'll be more than happy to help.


----------



## Jacqui

Goodest of good mornings all!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!

This morning is going to be busy!
I have a kid who got pink eye last night so taking him in. My daughter fell off her bike and landed on her elbow and is really complaining so taking her to get X-rays. 
We leave for our Sacramento trip tomorrow.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Sad to die on your birthday.



Oh, I don't know. I thought it was sort of fitting. I kind of liked it (not the fact that he died, but going out the same day he came in)


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> So glad Maggie is safe!! Hope the rest of her trip goes smooth!
> 
> Please take lots of pics!!



She forgot her camera, and she uses an old style cell phone.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> This morning is going to be busy!
> I have a kid who got pink eye last night so taking him in. My daughter fell off her bike and landed on her elbow and is really complaining so taking her to get X-rays.
> We leave for our Sacramento trip tomorrow.



Oh lordy - it never rains but what it pours!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Goodest of good mornings all!



Hey, lady! Top o the marnin' to ye!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> She forgot her camera, and she uses an old style cell phone.




I know, I was asking Mike to take pics when he gets there Friday.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Oh lordy - it never rains but what it pours!



It helps that husband took her to urgent care this morning and when the baby gets here I'll take my son to the CVS minute clinic for the drops. 

Are you getting rain? Ours starts today until Tues.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> It helps that husband took her to urgent care this morning and when the baby gets here I'll take my son to the CVS minute clinic for the drops.
> 
> Are you getting rain? Ours starts today until Tues.



No rain, but cloudy and overcast. The weather forecast calls for snow in our mountains and rain in the foothills, but no rain here in town.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> No rain, but cloudy and overcast. The weather forecast calls for snow in our mountains and rain in the foothills, but no rain here in town.




The news just said that ours is from Mexico so I guess it's not getting to you. It seems like we get the same weather as you most of the time.


----------



## Momof4

Any word from Maggie this morning?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Any word from Maggie this morning?



She left a message on my machine this a.m. She's still at the motel waiting for car repairs.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> She left a message on my machine this a.m. She's still at the motel waiting for car repairs.



I wonder how the bird did? 

No break in the elbow! Yay!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I wonder how the bird did?
> 
> No break in the elbow! Yay!!



Maybe not, but I'll bet it's pretty painful for her. What's the treatment and care?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe not, but I'll bet it's pretty painful for her. What's the treatment and care?



Ice and pain medicine if needed.


----------



## Jacqui

Some days.  As I was rolling into WalMart's parking lot, I remembered my bank card and money are still in my work pants and I am wearing jeans.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Ice and pain medicine if needed.



Glad it ended up not being anything major.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Some days.  As I was rolling into WalMart's parking lot, I remembered my bank card and money are still in my work pants and I am wearing jeans.




Don't you just hate that! 
I have gone thru the checkout and no wallet! It's a horrible feeling!
My husband came to pay once when he was at work as I sat with a cart full of groceries.


----------



## Jacqui

Luckily I had the checkbook and driver's license. It happens way too often to me, because I keep the card in my pants pocket. Change pants and your in trouble. Did a quick shop, after a power nap in the lot. Found clearance kitten milk and since I am hand feeding a trio, it will come in handy.


----------



## Jacqui

Still no word on if Jeff's truck part has shown up. Jeff is very depressed with wasting time sitting around. The motel has bad internet, which I am sure makes it worse


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Don't you just hate that!
> I have gone thru the checkout and no wallet! It's a horrible feeling!
> My husband came to pay once when he was at work as I sat with a cart full of groceries.



That happens to one of my customers about every day. I have had to leave a full card before.  So embarrassing.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Still no word on if Jeff's truck part has shown up. Jeff is very depressed with wasting time sitting around. The motel has bad internet, which I am sure makes it worse


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, I don't know. I thought it was sort of fitting. I kind of liked it (not the fact that he died, but going out the same day he came in)


I agree. And normally when there's a birthday, the gathering is a happy affair without family in-fighting. Surrounded by those you love and who love you…terrible, 
(insert sarcasm here).


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Luckily I had the checkbook and driver's license. It happens way too often to me, because I keep the card in my pants pocket. Change pants and your in trouble. Did a quick shop, after a power nap in the lot. Found clearance kitten milk and since I am hand feeding a trio, it will come in handy.



Aw! I want to see the babies.


----------



## Daylan Landry

Omg! I took in three abandoned kittens last year that were maybe a week old at best. NEVER AGAIN! Being a Momma kitty is WAY harder than being a human Mommy! Kudos to you Jacqui


----------



## dmmj

I got a jury summons today in the mail. I'm a little bummed out because I'm one of the people who actually enjoy jury duty but I can't show up the first day due to dialysis, meaning I've got an automatic out but I don't want it


----------



## gamera154

mooooooooooooooo im a cow


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> So glad Maggie is safe!! Hope the rest of her trip goes smooth!
> 
> Please take lots of pics!!


OK I will


----------



## Momof4

I just set my alarm for 3:30am for our field trip to Sacramento!! 
I haven't flown without my husband in 20 yrs.


----------



## mike taylor

I've heard from Maggie she is just fine . Car should be fixed by now . They were almost finished with it at two this afternoon . Maggie it a smart woman with no fear . She will be OK .


----------



## leigti

I haven't been on here much lately so I'm way behind on the news. I'm sorry to hear that Maggie's car broke down but I am glad she is safe and people are going to help her. She had told me she was thinking about moving. Tell her hi for me.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Will only have winds in the 30 mph today, but tonight is a freeze warning.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I just set my alarm for 3:30am for our field trip to Sacramento!!
> I haven't flown without my husband in 20 yrs.



Have fun!


----------



## Jacqui

Daylan Landry said:


> Omg! I took in three abandoned kittens last year that were maybe a week old at best. NEVER AGAIN! Being a Momma kitty is WAY harder than being a human Mommy! Kudos to you Jacqui



I hate it and have neither the time nor patience for it.


----------



## gamera154

Everybody's got a laughing place a laughing place to go ho ho take a frown and turn it up side down and you'll find yours I know ho ho 





Now look this up on the internet


----------



## MPRC

dmmj said:


> I got a jury summons today in the mail. I'm a little bummed out because I'm one of the people who actually enjoy jury duty but I can't show up the first day due to dialysis, meaning I've got an automatic out but I don't want it



Can you just have it deferred so maybe you will be able to do it later? I had mine deferred when I got called during my busy wedding season.


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon folks!


----------



## Momof4

I'm on a tour. Does anyone know what the name of this beautiful tree is?


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> I'm on a tour. Does anyone know what the name of this beautiful tree is?
> They hang like a lantern.
> 
> View attachment 169817
> 
> View attachment 169818


----------



## Yvonne G

gamera154 said:


> Everybody's got a laughing place a laughing place to go ho ho take a frown and turn it up side down and you'll find yours I know ho ho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now look this up on the internet



Music by Allie Wrubel
Lyrics by Ray Gilbert


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I'm on a tour. Does anyone know what the name of this beautiful tree is?
> 
> View attachment 169817
> 
> View attachment 169818



*Chinese lantern (Physalis alkekengi).

The fruit is edible, but the raw leaves are toxic.*


----------



## Yvonne G

That's VERY unusual...and beautiful. 

Enjoy your tour.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm on a tour. Does anyone know what the name of this beautiful tree is?
> 
> View attachment 169817
> 
> View attachment 169818



How pretty!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> *Chinese lantern (Physalis alkekengi).
> 
> The fruit is edible, but the raw leaves are toxic.*




Thank you Yvonne!! I told some parents I would get an answer by the end of the day. 

We just left the California Railroad Museum. Now heading to the country for gold panning on the river. The capital was so beautiful inside!


----------



## mike taylor

On our way to meet Maggie ! One day I'll drive to meet Yvonne .Then make her get out of her cave to eat and drink a beer . haha


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff's truck may get done Monday or Wednesday or....


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Thank you Yvonne!! I told some parents I would get an answer by the end of the day.
> 
> We just left the California Railroad Museum. Now heading to the country for gold panning on the river. The capital was so beautiful inside!



Now I would love to do that.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> On our way to meet Maggie ! One day I'll drive to meet Yvonne .Then make her get out of her cave to eat and drink a beer . haha



You're never going to get me to drink a beer. Nhuh uh. No way. Never gonna' happen.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Jeff's truck may get done Monday or Wednesday or....



Interesting. Hum-m-m...that's almost like saying, "I can't come to work next Friday because I'm going to have the flu."


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> You're never going to get me to drink a beer. Nhuh uh. No way. Never gonna' happen.


It can be a root beer.


----------



## mike taylor

Here you go Jacqui a Texas sun set just for you.


----------



## Momof4

Me at the American River


----------



## Jacqui

Having supper with my baby girl.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Me at the American River
> View attachment 169865



Find any gold?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Having supper with my baby girl.



Mexican?


----------



## mike taylor

Almost to Kelly's place ! Only an hour away .Been running 85/90 mph .


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Mexican?



Of course!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Almost to Kelly's place ! Only an hour away .Been running 85/90 mph .



So spending night there?


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Almost to Kelly's place ! Only an hour away .Been running 85/90 mph .



That late? I thought you would go earlier in the day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Me at the American River
> View attachment 169865



That looks like a nice spot. I'm hoping you're home now, though? We finally got our rain overnight. A nice steady, but light rain. This means no outdoor work for me today. I s'pose I could clean out the garage.

My garbage company has decided that they can't allow 'rural' customers to have the small 30 gallon toters. Their reasoning is there isn't enough time for the trucks to be fooling with the small containers. So they're forcing me to go to the 63 gallon toter. The 30 gallon is $21 a month, while the 63 gallon is $40 a month. My 30 gallon container was 3/4 full each Wednesday. It will take me two or three weeks to fill up the 63 gallon. No matter how much I ranted, raved, cried, pleaded with them, even talking to the supervisor, they wouldn't budge. So I cancelled my service.

About 5 years or so ago the lovely Fresno County Supervisors decided to divide Fresno County into franchise districts, and only one garbage company would pick up in each district. So I don't have the option of going to a different company. I could go to the dump, yeah, right. I could see if one of my neighbors would let me use their containers. Again - yeah, right.

So I asked my daughter, who lives about a mile away from me, if I could share theirs. She said some weeks her containers are full, but ok, we'll give it a try. So I'm giving them $60 a quarter, which is slightly less than I was paying for my 30 gallon container, but I have no green waste, as theirs is full each week. 

Now I have to be very careful how much waste I generate. I'll be saving all the cardboard and paper products to burn in the wood stove. Can you imagine what the area around my wood stove is going to be looking like towards the end of summer? And I guess I'll start a burn pile out in the middle of the pasture for the branches I prune off the trees and shrubs (not something I feel safe doing).

I guess I've dilly dallied here in the house long enough. Time to go out and tend to the tortoises.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> That looks like a nice spot. I'm hoping you're home now, though? We finally got our rain overnight. A nice steady, but light rain. This means no outdoor work for me today. I s'pose I could clean out the garage.
> 
> My garbage company has decided that they can't allow 'rural' customers to have the small 30 gallon toters. Their reasoning is there isn't enough time for the trucks to be fooling with the small containers. So they're forcing me to go to the 63 gallon toter. The 30 gallon is $21 a month, while the 63 gallon is $40 a month. My 30 gallon container was 3/4 full each Wednesday. It will take me two or three weeks to fill up the 63 gallon. No matter how much I ranted, raved, cried, pleaded with them, even talking to the supervisor, they wouldn't budge. So I cancelled my service.
> 
> About 5 years or so ago the lovely Fresno County Supervisors decided to divide Fresno County into franchise districts, and only one garbage company would pick up in each district. So I don't have the option of going to a different company. I could go to the dump, yeah, right. I could see if one of my neighbors would let me use their containers. Again - yeah, right.
> 
> So I asked my daughter, who lives about a mile away from me, if I could share theirs. She said some weeks her containers are full, but ok, we'll give it a try. So I'm giving them $60 a quarter, which is slightly less than I was paying for my 30 gallon container, but I have no green waste, as theirs is full each week.
> 
> Now I have to be very careful how much waste I generate. I'll be saving all the cardboard and paper products to burn in the wood stove. Can you imagine what the area around my wood stove is going to be looking like towards the end of summer? And I guess I'll start a burn pile out in the middle of the pasture for the branches I prune off the trees and shrubs (not something I feel safe doing).
> 
> I guess I've dilly dallied here in the house long enough. Time to go out and tend to the tortoises.




What bullcrap! I would be mad too!
A burn pile sounds scary to me!


----------



## Momof4

Having a little fun today!


----------



## Yvonne G

Your ice plant is taking over nicely. I'd love to see it blooming.


----------



## dmmj

it's called karma but it's pronounced....... HA HA HA


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Your ice plant is taking over nicely. I'd love to see it blooming.


----------



## Momof4

Mama got some new boulders for a pen


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Mama got some new boulders for a pen
> View attachment 169911



Okay, I am jealous!


----------



## dmmj

I'm pretty sure my sarcasm is going to wind up killing me. My last words will probably be "so what are you going to do, stab me?"


----------



## MPRC

Showed up at the cafe at 12 to prepare for my 1:00 meeting. Just realized it is at 3:00. Whoops.


----------



## dmmj

next time you see someone crying ask them if it's because of their haircut.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> Showed up at the cafe at 12 to prepare for my 1:00 meeting. Just realized it is at 3:00. Whoops.




Better than being late


----------



## Jacqui

What no pictures of where your boulders went?


----------



## Jacqui

Mike, no pictures of your day with Kelly and Maggie?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> What no pictures of where your boulders went?



I didn't move them yet. He just jumped them for me. He used that bobcat for 8 hours and is exhausted.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning Jacqui


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Jacqui


*waves* What's up in your part of the world?


----------



## dmmj

you are my lady, I am your man. but don't get any funny ideas.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> you are my lady, I am your man. but don't get any funny ideas.


Like what ?


----------



## juli11

Beautiful weather! 18 degrees and the start for the spekii for their outdoor season!


----------



## Yvonne G

That's a nice pond, Julian. And I like the fence you put together for the Spekii.


----------



## juli11

Yvonne G said:


> That's a nice pond, Julian. And I like the fence you put together for the Spekii.



Thank you! The pond is for my trachemys and Sternotherus. 
Yes it's necessary! Spekiis are one of the best climber..


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> That late? I thought you would go earlier in the day.


It's 6 hours away . Took our time .hahaha


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> It's 6 hours away . Took our time .hahaha




All 3 of you were in my dream. You showed up at my house and we took a walk and your wife, Maggie and I found out 3 of my neighbors had tortoises too! We found a house that had like 8 pens.


----------



## Momof4

We got more rain last night! I hope it's done because we leave for camping on the beach tomorrow.
I have not cleaned, shopped, packed or have done laundry!
I'm so behind! 
It's coffee time!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 169909



Can you imagine what that hill's going to look like next year? It's going to be absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> We got more rain last night! I hope it's done because we leave for camping on the beach tomorrow.
> I have not cleaned, shopped, packed or have done laundry!
> I'm so behind!
> It's coffee time!



Oh no! What will the animal sitter think!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> We got more rain last night! I hope it's done because we leave for camping on the beach tomorrow.
> I have not cleaned, shopped, packed or have done laundry!
> I'm so behind!
> It's coffee time!



My kind of woman...well, except for the coffee.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Can you imagine what that hill's going to look like next year? It's going to be absolutely beautiful!



Yes, it is.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> My kind of woman...well, except for the coffee.



Ditto!


----------



## Yvonne G

We had rain during the night, but right now it's just very dark and overcast with a bit of mist here and there. According to the weather person we're supposed to have thunderstorms today.

I'm going to look for recipes and see what I can bake today. No outside time for me, and if I busy myself baking, I won't feel so guilty not doing house work.


----------



## Jacqui

Rain drops are falling on my car roof


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Rain drops are falling on my car roof



Looks like there's rain all the way across the continent. I love the rain during the winter because it's so cozy in the house with a fire in the stove, but right now it's about 70F in the house and 65F outside. Can't justify having a fire when it's so warm. So instead of 'cozy' we have dull and dreary.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Oh no! What will the animal sitter think!




She would run!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Can you imagine what that hill's going to look like next year? It's going to be absolutely beautiful!




I hope so. We are widening the driveway and putting in a block wall. 
I hoping there's extra stone for tortoise pens.


----------



## Momof4

So glad I planted some seeds yesterday!! They seem to grow faster with rain water! Plus, the ground is easier to work with.


----------



## Jacqui

Ok, spent all my money on flowers, yard thingamagies, and such. Time to go home.


----------



## Yvonne G

I want to see pictures of what you bought!!!


----------



## jaizei

Why do people post something for sale saying "____ doesn't work but it's an easy fix."?


----------



## jaizei

You'd think they would fix it themselves.


----------



## mike taylor

Hello guys ! Heading back to New Caney about six hours away . Maggie is freaking hilarious . If you guys get the chance you need to meet her . Kelly and his mother Janet are some of the best people on earth . I had fun .


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm taking a stab at it:

Maggie and Kelly in front of Maggie's terribly DIRTY IROC

Mike and Kelly's mom?

Mrs. Mike, Maggie and Mike

Sea turtle


----------



## mike taylor

You nailed it Yvonne .


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Why do people post something for sale saying "____ doesn't work but it's an easy fix."?


some people like to Tinker around with junk not me but some people


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> some people like to Tinker around with junk not me but some people




You don't like to tinker around with your junk?


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> You don't like to tinker around with your junk?


due to this being a family forum I cannot answer that question


----------



## Jacqui

How about these two, Yvonne?


----------



## Jacqui

What about this type of basket for the sulcata enclosure?


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> due to this being a family forum I cannot answer that question


This means yes!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 170004
> View attachment 170003
> View attachment 170006
> 
> How about these two, Yvonne?




Those are so pretty! What are they?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 170004
> View attachment 170003
> View attachment 170006
> 
> How about these two, Yvonne?



Those are SO pretty!! And I love the green fence in the background.


----------



## mike taylor

Are those Tortoise friendly ? Jacqui


----------



## dmmj

ways you will never hear of me dying. naked girl Avalanche, being bitten by a cobra while performing, monkey revolt, high speed chase followed by police shootout.


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> ways you will never hear of me dying. naked girl Avalanche, being bitten by a cobra while performing, monkey revolt, high speed chase followed by police shootout.


I think I can check these off.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Those are SO pretty!! And I love the green fence in the background.



That is actually the back of a bench.


----------



## tortadise

Yvonne G said:


> She forgot her camera, and she uses an old style cell phone.


She had the time of her life. They have to be developed but she went through a couple disposable cameras. I'm back in Dallas now. But my mom said she was planning on heading back this morning early.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Those are so pretty! What are they?


----------



## Yvonne G

I wonder whatever happened to Noel? She posts on FB, but not here? I'm crushed! @AZtortMom - where the heck ya be?

Another overcast and dreary day here in Central Calif.


----------



## mike taylor

Maggie is on the road. That girl is funny ! If you've never met her do it . Can't wait to see her again.


----------



## Momof4

I'm beach camping and this is a test. My internet is spotty.


----------



## juli11

Today I'm going to write my English exam. It's my last exam of three! And it's the last school exam!! We'll write about Shakespeare and if he's still relevant today and about the British and Americans visions and traditions.


----------



## Yvonne G

juli11 said:


> Today I'm going to write my English exam. It's my last exam of three! And it's the last school exam!! We'll write about Shakespeare and if he's still relevant today and about the British and Americans visions and traditions.



Good luck to you...I hope you get a good grade.


----------



## dmmj

you know the last thing that I want to do is hurt you but it's still on my list


----------



## dmmj

juli11 said:


> Today I'm going to write my English exam. It's my last exam of three! And it's the last school exam!! We'll write about Shakespeare and if he's still relevant today and about the British and Americans visions and traditions.


I think he is still relevant he wrote about murder lust incest greed those are timeless


----------



## Yvonne G

Dang! I'm going to have to tough it out and stop taking an afternoon nap. Here it is, a half hour after midnight, and I'm wide awake.


----------



## dmmj

join the club


----------



## mike taylor

Good turtle Tuesday!


----------



## Jacqui

The freeze is over and the sun is out. Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good turtle Tuesday!



Same to ya!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm beach camping and this is a test. My internet is spotty.



Did we pass?


----------



## Jacqui

juli11 said:


> Today I'm going to write my English exam. It's my last exam of three! And it's the last school exam!! We'll write about Shakespeare and if he's still relevant today and about the British and Americans visions and traditions.



Wow, the last one!


----------



## Jacqui

This is Theo.


----------



## mike taylor

The crazy lady from Oregon is driving 3 Arizona now . She is one tuff bird .


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Did we pass?




Your funny!

There was like 9 hours since the last post so I thought it wasn't refreshing.


----------



## Momof4

Our campsite in on a cliff over looking the water. 
It's gorgeous! 
When I was a kid we camped here all the time because I lived a few miles away. 
I'll take a pic when everyone wakes up.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 170154
> 
> This is Theo.



Is Theo your dog? He's very pretty. Hound?


----------



## mike taylor

mike taylor said:


> The crazy lady from Oregon is driving 3 Arizona now . She is one tuff bird .


The crazy lady from Oregon is driving # 3 through Arizona now . She is one tuff bird.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Our campsite in on a cliff over looking the water.
> It's gorgeous!
> When I was a kid we camped here all the time because I lived a few miles away.
> I'll take a pic when everyone wakes up.



Sounds like a pretty spot.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> The crazy lady from Oregon is driving # 3 through Arizona now . She is one tuff bird.


She may not want to leave AZ it's tort land !


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Is Theo your dog? He's very pretty. Hound?



Yes, he is the "guard" outside. He is a blue tick coonhound from his soft ears, saggy mouth and that glorious voice.


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> She may not want to leave AZ it's tort land !



Well she is wanting to move.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> Well she is wanting to move.


AZ always has room for one more . And torts love it here !


----------



## mike taylor

The #3 car is still on the move getting closer to California!


----------



## mike taylor

Look you guys Maggie is in a Ford ! Shhhhhhh don't tell her I told you.


----------



## mike taylor

Look my wife laughing because Maggie found out she was in a Ford . hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Look at that Awesome Beard !


----------



## mike taylor

Maggie no touching sea turtles. Hahahah


----------



## mike taylor

Man , I can chat with myself all day long .


----------



## mike taylor

So Mike how the hell are you?


----------



## mike taylor

Fine just waiting on a crane truck to get here .


----------



## mike taylor

Really ? What do you need a crane for ?


----------



## mike taylor

So they can pull this water pump and take it to a repair shop .


----------



## mike taylor

What happened to it ?


----------



## Elohi

Hi everyone,
Popping in to say hi. We've been super busy. Yesterday was my middle child's 13th birthday.


----------



## mike taylor

Is burned up an shot pretty sparks Like the fourth of July .


----------



## mike taylor

Lucky 13 ! Happy birthday little Monica !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> Man , I can chat with myself all day long .


Mike sometimes it's the only way to have a smart talk !


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> AZ always has room for one more . And torts love it here !



And it has "dry" heat. lol


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> And it has "dry" heat. lol


But baby torts are born in the rainy season !


----------



## dmmj

I may not know karate but I do know how to use a baseball bat


----------



## mike taylor

From what Maggie tells me it's raining in Arizona .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> I may not know karate but I do know how to use a baseball bat


What did I do now ? Your like the ex wife ( her baseball bat was words ) and she always went for home runs !


----------



## dmmj

behind every Angry woman is a very confused man trying to figure out what the hell he did wrong


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Is burned up an shot pretty sparks Like the fourth of July .



That would have been neat to see.


----------



## Momof4

Here's our view.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Look you guys Maggie is in a Ford ! Shhhhhhh don't tell her I told you.
> 
> View attachment 170181



Oh lordy, lordy...you'd better hope she doesn't go back and read old posts in this thread. She doesn't allow her picture on the 'net.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Look at that Awesome Beard !
> 
> View attachment 170183



It would be more awesome if it were quite a bit shorter and shaped.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Here's our view.
> 
> View attachment 170217



I just love the looks of the Pacific Ocean and its beaches.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Look at that Awesome Beard !
> 
> View attachment 170183
















Should I go on?


----------



## Yvonne G

...and then I did a search for "serial killers with full beard" but I figured I'd better not post those. Don't want to lose our friendship. But What'sHisName in Corcoran with the swastika on his forehead is fully gray now, hair and facial hair.


----------



## Yvonne G

#3 fan is in Bakersfield. She'll be here in 2 hours.


----------



## MPRC

I spent the weekend in Spokane for work and returned home to a quiet apartment for once. Apparently the landlord isn't allowed to be here when we are now so that is a big relief. The downside is that it required intervention from some folks in a position of authority. The hunt for "anywhere but here" continues. At least we can do the whole "moving" nightmare thing without someone breathing down my neck.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Oh lordy, lordy...you'd better hope she doesn't go back and read old posts in this thread. She doesn't allow her picture on the 'net.


She is on here with you and Steven . My bad . You can fix it because you have super mod powers .


----------



## mike taylor

Car # 3 is in California !


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> It would be more awesome if it were quite a bit shorter and shaped.


Are you saying I need a face cut ? Ha-ha I'm shooting for wizardly .If you look it's turning gray . In a few months it should be a little over a foot long . haha


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 170222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 170223
> 
> 
> Should I go on?


That isn't a beard ! That's peach fuzz . ha-ha They are all movie stars that have people to cut face hair .


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> ...and then I did a search for "serial killers with full beard" but I figured I'd better not post those. Don't want to lose our friendship. But What'sHisName in Corcoran with the swastika on his forehead is fully gray now, hair and facial hair.


Charles Manson


----------



## mike taylor

It was nice to see Maggie . I had fun hanging out with her . Can't believe she jumped in her car and dove 3000 miles by herself . Well with her cat and tortoise as a sidekick . Her little Camaro is nice for a Chevy . She has taken good care of it .


----------



## Elohi

Ah man 
My little Alaina is sick. She has a fever and a stomach bug. Poor kid.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Ah man
> My little Alaina is sick. She has a fever and a stomach bug. Poor kid.



 I hate when the kiddos get sick.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> behind every Angry woman is a very confused man trying to figure out what the hell he did wrong


Or sometimes what he did right !


----------



## Yvonne G

Maggie's here. Please make her go home, Lord. I'll be good. I won't ever be bad again for the whole rest of my life, Lord. Please!!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Maggie's here. Please make her go home, Lord. I'll be good. I won't every be bad again for the whole rest of my life, Lord. Please!!!




Have fun you two!! You can celebrate sibling day a few days late!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh lordy, lordy...you'd better hope she doesn't go back and read old posts in this thread. She doesn't allow her picture on the 'net.



Too late now!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Ah man
> My little Alaina is sick. She has a fever and a stomach bug. Poor kid.



Hopefully it leaves quickly.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Maggie's here. Please make her go home, Lord. I'll be good. I won't ever be bad again for the whole rest of my life, Lord. Please!!!



I don't think you can not be bad.


----------



## Jacqui

Anybody want to join me for Oriental buffet?


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Anybody want to join me for Oriental buffet?


I'd love to. Can you hold on a few days?


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> I'd love to. Can you hold on a few days?



No, but would go again whenever you could get here.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Maggie's here. Please make her go home, Lord. I'll be good. I won't ever be bad again for the whole rest of my life, Lord. Please!!!


Come on she isn't that bad . I like Maggie . If I had room at my house I'd keep her . hahaha


----------



## MPRC

I could go for some Mongolian BBQ right now. 
I broke my smart phone about 2 weeks ago and went back to having a flip phone. I think I might miss the little bugger.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Anybody want to join me for Oriental buffet?


I ate at Golden Bear today .


----------



## mike taylor

Well is car #3 on the move again ?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Maggie's here. Please make her go home, Lord. I'll be good. I won't ever be bad again for the whole rest of my life, Lord. Please!!!


Hahahahahahahahahaha............


----------



## mike taylor

Car # 3 is on the move to Oregon !


----------



## mike taylor

Go Maggie go!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Well is car #3 on the move again ?



She left about 11:30a and is probably pretty far into northern Calif. by now. She called once just outside of Sacramento to say she spilled a whole cup of Mountain Dew in her lap.


----------



## MPRC

Hmm I should have had her pick me up a case of cheap vodka.


----------



## mike taylor

Car # 3 is in Oregon !


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> She left about 11:30a and is probably pretty far into northern Calif. by now. She called once just outside of Sacramento to say she spilled a whole cup of Mountain Dew in her lap.


She just text me she is in Oregon . So no more bad Yvonne . Only good Yvonne you promised .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> She just text me she is in Oregon . So no more bad Yvonne . Only good Yvonne you promised .



This I have to see.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all!


----------



## gamera154

Jacqui said:


> Evening all!


hi has any one seen the new godzilla trailer


----------



## Jacqui

gamera154 said:


> hi has any one seen the new godzilla trailer



Not me.


----------



## Jacqui

Wish I were sleeping tonight instead I of working. Did do some mowing, weedeating, got meds at the Vet for the two bottle baby kittens and a cat, then gave the meds, cleaned out and filled three water turtle pools and Theo's stock tank.


----------



## Momof4

I have a question...
How come on the app when I click on someone's downloaded image they are sharing I end up seeing the same pic over and over from the previous pic I clicked on?


----------



## MPRC

I have no idea why I feel so productive after 10pm. I always get that 2nd wind. Back to the office I go.


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> I have no idea why I feel so productive after 10pm. I always get that 2nd wind. Back to the office I go.



Sounds like your a night person. I for one, am an early morning person.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I have a question...
> How come on the app when I click on someone's downloaded image they are sharing I end up seeing the same pic over and over from the previous pic I clicked on?



Cameron might know, but not me.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> She is on here with you and Steven . My bad . You can fix it because you have super mod powers .



You WILL pay!!! Retaliation is a b**ch. Lordy Mt Dew is sticky, and I'm not happy where.......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Man , I can chat with myself all day long .




If you want anyone to reply to your posts you need to stop talking about me....Talk about someone or something they like.....


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I have a question...
> How come on the app when I click on someone's downloaded image they are sharing I end up seeing the same pic over and over from the previous pic I clicked on?


Looks like it's a bug in the iOS app. It's been happening to me. Are you able to report it @Yvonne G?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> If you want anyone to reply to your posts you need to stop talking about me....Talk about someone or something they like.....



But we like you.


----------



## Jacqui

Good mooorning!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning TFO !


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> You WILL pay!!! Retaliation is a b**ch. Lordy Mt Dew is sticky, and I'm not happy where.......


Hahaha I told you I was going to do it ! Hahaha


----------



## dmmj

anyone ever have a gun drawn on them? I have 6 cops, guns were out ready to go


----------



## Momof4

Good morning fellow tortoise nerds!!! 
I have been scoping out weeds along the coast and It's hard to tell what's safe or not. I'm to lazy to snap pics and ask.


----------



## Yvonne G

I took in a pretty leopard tortoise yesterday. He came to me all the way from Ohio:




He's pretty scared right now, but he'll settle in soon.


----------



## JoesMum

We have the remains of a Norman Castle in my town. The motte (the hill in the middle where the most secure tower was built) is covered in wild flowers - wood anemone, bluebells, primroses, violets and wild strawberry. It looks so pretty


----------



## Yvonne G

That is pretty.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> I took in a pretty leopard tortoise yesterday. He came to me all the way from Ohio:
> 
> View attachment 170332
> 
> 
> He's pretty scared right now, but he'll settle in soon.


You can send him all the way to Texas . ha-ha really you can !


----------



## mike taylor

Remember you have to be good ! You promised!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Remember you have to be good ! You promised!



"Being Good" does not equate to being stoopud! Actually, it's pretty easy to be good when you live alone in a cave and have no temptations.


----------



## Yvonne G

Another one, besides Noel, that's been missing for a long time is Yellow Turtle01. What gives? Aren't we more important than real life? One should give up all other influences before giving up the Forum, and especially Chat.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Another one, besides Noel, that's been missing for a long time is Yellow Turtle01. What gives? Aren't we more important than real life? One should give up all other influences before giving up the Forum, and especially Chat.


We real-lifers do come back though!


----------



## dmmj

I never pretend to be anything I'm not except for sober I've done that a few times


----------



## dmmj

gamera154 said:


> hi has any one seen the new godzilla trailer


after that Ronald Emerick stinker piece of crap take your pick I gave up


----------



## Maggie Cummings

dmmj said:


> I never pretend to be anything I'm not except for sober I've done that a few times



I just celebrated 30 years free of alcohol. On April 1st....funny. And I too have had guns pointed at me. DEA.... and alcohol tobacco and firearms ( or whatever they're called....)
What'd they do? Try to arrest you for possessing too much insulin????


----------



## dmmj

maggie3fan said:


> I just celebrated 30 years free of alcohol. On April 1st....funny. And I too have had guns pointed at me. DEA.... and alcohol tobacco and firearms ( or whatever they're called....)
> What'd they do? Try to arrest you for possessing too much insulin????


no it was 20 years ago when I worked for TJ Maxx. I had gone in early with the manager to get some work done the manager failed to notify the alarm company we will be going in early, they called the police thinking there might be a hostage situation going on . I show up at the front door with bags of money they had guns out. we all have a good laugh afterwards


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 170004
> View attachment 170003
> View attachment 170006
> 
> How about these two, Yvonne?




Beautiful, what are they? I think I know, but I can't drag it up.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Almost to Kelly's place ! Only an hour away .Been running 85/90 mph .



"cept it was your wife driving. She's hell on wheels....(play on derby words hahahaha)


----------



## dmmj

Witchy Woman that comment is not directed to anybody in particular


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I had an overnight visit from my sister, Maggie last night. She's on her way to Texas to see Kelly's new sanctuary. When her son's ex-wife's mother learned of the trip she encouraged Maggie to swing by Oceano where they live, to see her grandkids. So she's having to make a round-about trip from Oregon to Texas.
> 
> She's also in the process of packing up her house in order to stage it to sell. The realtor told her she needs to get rid of the animals because the house shows better that way. So she brought me her box turtles to care for while she's trying to sell. So that's what I'll be doing today (setting up turtle pens). There's an ornata (Bright Eyes) that's blind and is a carrier for some kind of paralysing disease. Every turtle that has ever come into contact with her has become ill, unable to move, and eventually dies. So Bright Eyes has to live alone. Then there's another Ornata that is afraid of other turtles. When she's put with other turtles her nictitating membranes swell up and stay that way until she's alone again. Then there are three that can be kept together. I only have one empty outdoor box turtle yard, but it's big enough to separate into three. And these are indoor turtles, so I'll have to bring them in at night until the nights warm up more.
> 
> Misty loves company! She certainly doesn't get that trait from me. I hate company. Yes, it was nice to see Maggie and visit with her face to face, but I'm always so relieved when company is gone. My in-the-house cat hides the whole time a stranger (to her) is in the house. So, she's very glad Maggie has gone. I probably won't see the cat until later on tonight when she deems it's safe to come out of wherever she's hiding. Maggie brought her big (read fat) black cat, Max, with her. She forgot her camera, so don't be expecting any pictures from her when she gets back.
> 
> I wish Maggie a safe trip - but then, she's doing what she loves to do - DRIVE!!





She's a long haired tuxedo cat, 28 pounds and the hot weather in the car really bothered her. But I poured water all over her, she was mad, but cooler. And her name is...Maks


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 170401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a long haired tuxedo cat, 28 pounds and the hot weather in the car really bothered her. But I poured water all over her, she was mad, but cooler. And her name is...Maks


That's one fat cat!


----------



## mike taylor

It's Friday!


----------



## JoesMum

mike taylor said:


> It's Friday!


It sure is and it feels good  (As long as I don't look out the window at the rain - Joe has decided it's a lamp day)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I caught this little guy.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I caught this little guy.
> View attachment 170408
> 
> View attachment 170409



Good job! See PA is not so bad, is it?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## JoesMum

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I caught this little guy.
> View attachment 170408
> 
> View attachment 170409


Beautiful colour


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good morning Jacqui. How are you today? It's cold and wet here.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I caught this little guy.
> View attachment 170408
> 
> View attachment 170409



Not so "little"!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Hi Jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Jacqui. How are you today? It's cold and wet here.



I am fine. Always better, if I weren't at work. Our rains start coming in tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Jacqui!



Hi! *huge wave*


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I just celebrated 30 years free of alcohol. On April 1st....funny. And I too have had guns pointed at me. DEA.... and alcohol tobacco and firearms ( or whatever they're called....)
> What'd they do? Try to arrest you for possessing too much insulin????



Congrats!


----------



## Jacqui

My oldest girl is getting married this fall. Her aunt (father's side and lives in WI), wants to meet his family. I can see the sets of parents meeting, but why does she need this?


----------



## Jacqui

The KS burns' smoke is becoming less. The schools are allowing kids out on recesses again.


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> My oldest girl is getting married this fall. Her aunt (father's side and lives in WI), wants to meet his family. I can see the sets of parents meeting, but why does she need this?



Weddings make people weird. In 10 years of photographing them I have heard some strange things.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> My oldest girl is getting married this fall. Her aunt (father's side and lives in WI), wants to meet his family. I can see the sets of parents meeting, but why does she need this?


She can meet them at the wedding. That's soon enough.


----------



## Jacqui

Lol that is what I said. They are meeting tonight along with my ex. They want me to go and I am dragging my heels.



JoesMum said:


> She can meet them at the wedding. That's soon enough.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yvonne G

He's looking good, Nick. Looks like the eastern U.S. agrees with him.


----------



## Momof4

I snuck a pic of the nest that has been on our patio the past few years. I believe it's a robin pair. They have red heads and chest.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I snuck a pic of the nest that has been on our patio the past few years. I believe it's a robin pair. They have red heads and chest.
> 
> View attachment 170453



Do they go bob bob bobbin along?


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I caught this little guy.
> View attachment 170408
> 
> View attachment 170409


Happy to here from you Mr Nick .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Happy to here from you Mr Nick .


What's up mike? How are you?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Do they go bob bob bobbin along?



Maybe?
I don't think it is a robin. They don't look anything like the ones I googled.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I snuck a pic of the nest that has been on our patio the past few years. I believe it's a robin pair. They have red heads and chest.
> 
> View attachment 170453



Robins don't have a red head. It's probably some sort of house finch. ???


----------



## dmmj

they say laughter is the best medicine but if you're laughing for no reason then you probably need medicine


----------



## dmmj

frankly autocorrect I'm getting sick and tired of your shirt


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Robins don't have a red head. It's probably some sort of house finch. ???




I think your right! I have been researching.


----------



## Yvonne G

Week-ends are always so slow here on the Forum!

I'm waiting for the sun to shine a bit more before I venture out to start my chores. 

The seven day weather chart showed a 91F somewhere in the middle of those days. Then a chance of more rain towards the end. The nights have all been above 50F for two weeks now, so I've opened up all the doors and the tortoises are happy again! The poor RF tortoises were in jail all winter. The portion of their shed doesn't have an area where they can go out during the day, so they've been locked inside all winter. I thought I saw one of them leaping in the air and clicking her heels together shouting, "Free! Free! I'm Free!!!"

The YF shed has a space just outside their door that is all lattice, so for winter I just wrap up the lattice with plastic sheeting and it makes a nice, warm area for them to be able to get out of the shed on sunny days. I'm going to try to figure out how to do that for the RFs. Because the leopard yard is all sun, I let them out of their shed almost every day, even on cold days, as long as the sun is shining. And Dudley comes and goes as he wishes. The Manouria are a lot more cold hardy than the others, so their shed door is opened every morning, rain or shine. Same with the Aldabrans. The only ones that are stuck in jail are the RFs. I really have to work on that before next winter.

Today my plans are to operate the Weedeater. I've got to chop down the weeds around the pond. It's worse than a jungle out there. The Leopard, sulcata and aldabran yards don't require any Weedeating. They do a good job of eating it down all winter long. I just have to trim it along the fence lines.

Time to go.


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> What's up mike? How are you?


Doing good Nick .So you back or just dropping by ?


----------



## dmmj

you'll all be sorry when I learn to breathe fire


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> frankly autocorrect I'm getting sick and tired of your shirt



My kids informed me the other day, I have to "teach" my phone. Why do I need to teach it not to change what I write? If I type NE, I must not want LA or BE (my phone's most common remake on that particular word I use)


----------



## Jacqui

Tom and Jerry (two sulcatas from Yvonne) are getting very upset with me. I keep promising I am taking them out and then a cold day shows up. I want to be sure all the cold nights, have a warm day following just incase they make a successful run for the tunnel.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff was headed back through Nebraska from Salt Lake, but had to take another route due to snow closing part of I80 in Wyoming. Still finding snow and high winds with four times having his tralior leaning way over.


----------



## Jacqui

One of my lilacs just starting to perfume the air. Not looking like a lot of blooms this year.


----------



## Jacqui

My kind of lawn.


----------



## MPRC

Greetings from sunny Eugene, OR. I love this little shell puppy. He is content to just soak the sun up with me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Tom and Jerry (two sulcatas from Yvonne) are getting very upset with me. I keep promising I am taking them out and then a cold day shows up. I want to be sure all the cold nights, have a warm day following just incase they make a successful run for the tunnel.



I feel your pain! While our weather here isn't as up and down as yours, I still have to wait for those warmer nights before the guys are put out permanently.


----------



## mike taylor

Look at all this box turtle food ! It grows over my back fence .


----------



## Oxalis

Hey all, just stopping by. Hubby's on a trip for tonight for his brother's "bachelor party" out in woods rock climbing or something.  Just feeling a little lonely now that the tort's gone to sleep!


----------



## Momof4

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend! 
Worked in one of the unused pens for the future. Did some hoeing since the dirt is soft from our rains.
I want to get it raked and ready for pasture seeding. 
It was my RF old pen and of course there's all kinds of weeds and greens popping up all over now that they are out of it. I don't have the heart to use the weed eater on them so I work around them or cut some for food with scissors. 
I also tried to rabbit proof since the darn things ate a beautiful mallow weed and a lavatera with flowers when I was gone this week!


----------



## mike taylor

My wife's alter ego .... Lucrecia McEvil


----------



## mike taylor

Yes that's a picture of my sulcata Harry above my bed .


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all.


----------



## mike taylor

Evening Jacqui ! Hopefully Jeff will make it home soon .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Road trip....those Texicans told me to bring a warm jacket for cool nights, cool clothes for hot weather, and watch out for the bed frame as you will hit it and it hurts....BUT, not one of those people said a damn thing about.....CHIGGERS. Thanks for the warning folks.....I'll show my legs, but consider this is a family forum. my chest will remain private



and very badly chiggered.....
Buddy wanted his pix taken. He's the cutest thing. Guess ya can't see the
*Bruises: *on my leg from the bed. Regardless, I had a very good time, and got to see tortoises I had only read about. I did caught trying to steal an Egyptian, I was stuffing him into my bra and Kelly's Mom caught me....I just can't be trusted...


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Road trip....those Texicans told me to bring a warm jacket for cool nights, cool clothes for hot weather, and watch out for the bed frame as you will hit it and it hurts....BUT, not one of those people said a damn thing about.....CHIGGERS. Thanks for the warning folks.....I'll show my legs, but consider this is a family forum. my chest will remain private
> View attachment 170560
> View attachment 170561
> View attachment 170562
> and very badly chiggered.....
> Buddy wanted his pix taken. He's the cutest thing. Guess ya can't see the
> *Bruises: *on my leg from the bed. Regardless, I had a very good time, and got to see tortoises I had only read about. I did caught trying to steal an Egyptian, I was stuffing him into my bra and Kelly's Mom caught me....I just can't be trusted...
> View attachment 170563



I didn't know chigger bites could look like that.


----------



## JoesMum

For the uneducated Brits... what's a chigger? It obviously bites


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> For the uneducated Brits... what's a chigger? It obviously bites


A chigger is like a tick ! When I was in the army I got in to a nest of them . You just brush them off unless they sink their head in to you . Then you burn them with a cigarette and they will back there head out and you brush them off .


----------



## JoesMum

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> A chigger is like a tick ! When I was in the army I got in to a nest of them . You just brush them off unless they sink their head in to you . Then you burn them with a cigarette and they will back there head out and you brush them off .


Thank you


----------



## Yvonne G

Chigger, from the 'net:







They're usually in grass/lawn. Here's a magnified view:


----------



## JoesMum

Ow! So much damage from something so small. 

My daughter, when she was volunteering in Tanzania, had to have a Jigger cut from her foot. That's the maggot of a parasitic flea. Horrible thing. Fortunately she only got the one

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tunga_penetrans


----------



## Jacqui

That looks like it can lead to a horrible thing.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> My wife's alter ego .... Lucrecia McEvil





She was so much fun! And she could tell I was gonna touch that sea turtle (under the DO NOT TOUCH sign), and she did nothing to stop me. And if you ask her she will deny moving her body to block me, but she did. She's VERY cool.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Chiggers..... the research says they are of the arachnid family....that means they're SPIDERS! And they are so small you can't see them on you. The biting does not hurt, yet. Some people get bites that itch, mine hurt. Some do hurt. As you can see they are full of pus. I'm just leaving them alone, figuring they'll either get better, or they won't. (she shrugs). But after I did find out about them, at night, I taped my mouth shut, I could imagine them crawling into my snoring mouth, oh yuck!!! I think I still snored.

@dmmj sorry, I really wanted to show you, in particular, the bites on my b**bs. I thought you might enjoy them, (The b**bs, not the bites) hahahahahahahahahahaha just teasin......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

She must be 5'11", she used to model, and she's drop dead gorgeous. She wore short shorts and her legs go from here all the way down. I was really impressed as she was just as beautiful inside. She was so cool, and I don't usually care for beautiful women, (conceited) but not her. She was so nice and so fun. I liked her, now Mike is another whole story, and later I will tell about Kelly and Jan, and her tiny house. But Lucrecia came first cuz Mike kinda started it with her Derby pix.
You chat people are always telling your chores for the day....I will wash, wax and use an electric buffer on my car and also detail the engine. I will plant monstrous sun flowers every 3 feet totally around my house, I will scream at NASCAR, by then it will have warmed up and ALL my animals will go outside somewhere. I borrowed a weed wacker and a mower and for 6 freaking hours yesterday, I worked on Bob's pen. Man, he would have loved that grass. Damn.
So I divided Bob's pen into thirds, then put Little 2 yr old Chickita (was Daisy Mae, but she turned Texican on me) out in the grass and sun. She walked around and immediately figured she could climb out over one cinder block type wall. So another chore today, for just this darned 2 yr old, I have to add another row of blocks. Then in about 5 minutes she figured out how to get thru the hanging strips in the doggie door and she took herself inside to bed.
I'm telling you this is the smartest 2 yr old Sulcata I have ever met. AND, altho, we always tell newbies babies don't eat hay, she does, all day long.
Sometimes, I swear I can actually see Bob's mischievous energy floating around her.
I wish I could be around to see her as an adult....she's going to be very special, you can take THAT to the bank!!!!

Prolly should have gotten rid of the turd first.....


----------



## Yvonne G

That's a good-lookin' little sulcata!


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> Road trip....those Texicans told me to bring a warm jacket for cool nights, cool clothes for hot weather, and watch out for the bed frame as you will hit it and it hurts....BUT, not one of those people said a damn thing about.....CHIGGERS. Thanks for the warning folks.....I'll show my legs, but consider this is a family forum. my chest will remain private
> View attachment 170560
> View attachment 170561
> View attachment 170562
> and very badly chiggered.....
> Buddy wanted his pix taken. He's the cutest thing. Guess ya can't see the
> *Bruises: *on my leg from the bed. Regardless, I had a very good time, and got to see tortoises I had only read about. I did caught trying to steal an Egyptian, I was stuffing him into my bra and Kelly's Mom caught me....I just can't be trusted...
> View attachment 170563




I had no idea chiggers bit! I never really knew what they were. 
That looks awful. 
I guess Texas is out! Have you narrowed down your move plans?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OK, So I popped one, poured a 1 to 20 mixture of Chlorhexidine and water, cleaned it out with that using a syringe. Then I gave myself an injection of Baytril, now I am losing my appetite and think I'm gonna go lay in a corner and listen to the NASCAR race.....

Not gonna move, maybe somewhere else in Corvallis. It's mostly that I have trouble with a neighbor. He called the cops on me 25 times last year, cuz my car "rumbles". Wait until I get new headers and straight pipes. Ya wanna talk rumble, you'll hear me in Texass......


----------



## mike taylor

Maggie it's Texas . Just one s is all you need .ha-ha I don't have a chigger problem were I live . But at Kelly's I found a tick crawling on me . The only time I've ever had a chigger bite was hunting hogs . The easy way to get them out of you is to get the chigger medicine. It's a cream that blocks air to them then they go climbing out . ha-ha Yes the wife is very cool . She plays prim and proper so well ,but on the inside evil . ha-ha Why do you think she puts up with a jackass like me ?


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> She must be 5'11", she used to model, and she's drop dead gorgeous. She wore short shorts and her legs go from here all the way down. I was really impressed as she was just as beautiful inside. She was so cool, and I don't usually care for beautiful women, (conceited) but not her. She was so nice and so fun. I liked her, now Mike is another whole story, and later I will tell about Kelly and Jan, and her tiny house. But Lucrecia came first cuz Mike kinda started it with her Derby pix.
> You chat people are always telling your chores for the day....I will wash, wax and use an electric buffer on my car and also detail the engine. I will plant monstrous sun flowers every 3 feet totally around my house, I will scream at NASCAR, by then it will have warmed up and ALL my animals will go outside somewhere. I borrowed a weed wacker and a mower and for 6 freaking hours yesterday, I worked on Bob's pen. Man, he would have loved that grass. Damn.
> So I divided Bob's pen into thirds, then put Little 2 yr old Chickita (was Daisy Mae, but she turned Texican on me) out in the grass and sun. She walked around and immediately figured she could climb out over one cinder block type wall. So another chore today, for just this darned 2 yr old, I have to add another row of blocks. Then in about 5 minutes she figured out how to get thru the hanging strips in the doggie door and she took herself inside to bed.
> I'm telling you this is the smartest 2 yr old Sulcata I have ever met. AND, altho, we always tell newbies babies don't eat hay, she does, all day long.
> Sometimes, I swear I can actually see Bob's mischievous energy floating around her.
> I wish I could be around to see her as an adult....she's going to be very special, you can take THAT to the bank!!!!
> View attachment 170597
> Prolly should have gotten rid of the turd first.....


What about me Maggie ? Ha-ha I had fun hanging out with you . I seen her block for you then laugh about it . But as soon as I touched one she said no . ha-ha Double standards .


----------



## mike taylor

Maggie my son was nice and washed the crap off my white Ford tuck . You can eat off it now .hahaha


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Maggie it's Texas . Just one s is all you need .ha-ha I don't have a chigger problem were I live . But at Kelly's I found a tick crawling on me . The only time I've ever had a chigger bite was hunting hogs . The easy way to get them out of you is to get the chigger medicine. It's a cream that blocks air to them then they go climbing out . ha-ha Yes the wife is very cool . She plays prim and proper so well ,but on the inside evil . ha-ha Why do you think she puts up with a jackass like me ?





That's probably why I liked her so much.....Wait a darned minute here.....are you telling me they are still in my skin????holy SH*T!!!! Are you freakin serious????In me? What should I do? Go to the ER in the PNW? that would SO add to my bad reputation....tee hee. Really, might they still be inside the bite?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Maggie my son was nice and washed the crap off my white Ford tuck . You can eat off it now .hahaha



Actually, MY Chevrolet Camaro IROC-Z is still covered with Texass dirt and dog prints on my hood.....think I'll leave it that way for a while as a badge of honor. I could not believe that dog walking on my car, thought I was going to faint.....haha


----------



## mike taylor

Yes they are inside you eating away at you Maggie . You need to get some chigger ointment. Hahaha


----------



## dmmj

Chiggers, well I'm never sleeping again


----------



## dmmj

one man's trash is another man's treasure is a terrific quote but it's a terrible way to tell kids they are adopted


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Actually, MY Chevrolet Camaro IROC-Z is still covered with Texass dirt and dog prints on my hood.....think I'll leave it that way for a while as a badge of honor. I could not believe that dog walking on my car, thought I was going to faint.....haha



What dog?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

One named Bambi who belonged to one of Kelly's care keepers. He jumped right on the damn car. Clear to the roof, then a great Pyrenees came and lifted his leg on my wheel. He musta thought it was a Ford. But I held my mud and it was not terrible.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Maggie it's Texas . Just one s is all you need .ha-ha I don't have a chigger problem were I live . But at Kelly's I found a tick crawling on me . The only time I've ever had a chigger bite was hunting hogs . The easy way to get them out of you is to get the chigger medicine. It's a cream that blocks air to them then they go climbing out . ha-ha Yes the wife is very cool . She plays prim and proper so well ,but on the inside evil . ha-ha Why do you think she puts up with a jackass like me ?



You are the first person to notice in the almost year I've been writing....what truckers call....Tex as*.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Yes they are inside you eating away at you Maggie . You need to get some chigger ointment. Hahaha



you are mean, they won't have chigger medicine in Corvallis. We have mean bugs here, Hobo and Wolf spiders for starters, me for second.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OK, now that I have made a fool of myself with the pharmacist, what other embarrassment you got
for me??????huh???


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> you are mean, they won't have chigger medicine in Corvallis. We have mean bugs here, Hobo and Wolf spiders for starters, me for second.....



*chuckle*


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> OK, now that I have made a fool of myself with the pharmacist, what other embarrassment you got
> for me??????huh???



Gotta watch Mike.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey,like I would know you guys don't have chigger meds down there . I guess it's because it rains so much . You can find it in Texass really easy . ha-ha See what I did there Maggie ?


----------



## Jacqui

"Rain drops keep falling on my head..." (so glad you can't hear me murdering that song)


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Oh Mike, you are just too much, or is it not enuf??? I'd be willing to bet there is no such thing as "chigger medicine"....anywhere


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Hey,like I would know you guys don't have chigger meds down there . I guess it's because it rains so much . You can find it in Texass really easy . ha-ha See what I did there Maggie ?


 
And with all respect....you guys are 'down there', we are 'UP HERE'... the difference between the North (up) and South(dum I mean down)


----------



## mike taylor

It's all in how you see it Maggie .Hell is down ,so that makes your rainy cold weather hell witch is down ,so that makes you down and us up .hahah


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> OK, So I popped one, poured a 1 to 20 mixture of Chlorhexidine and water, cleaned it out with that using a syringe. Then I gave myself an injection of Baytril, now I am losing my appetite and think I'm gonna go lay in a corner and listen to the NASCAR race.....
> 
> Not gonna move, maybe somewhere else in Corvallis. It's mostly that I have trouble with a neighbor. He called the cops on me 25 times last year, cuz my car "rumbles". Wait until I get new headers and straight pipes. Ya wanna talk rumble, you'll hear me in Texass......



Be careful with that Baytril. I think you may need to soak daily in warm water for about a half hour each time to flush it out of your system!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> OK, now that I have made a fool of myself with the pharmacist, what other embarrassment you got
> for me??????huh???



From the 'net:

So, what can you do for a chigger rash? First, forget the old myth of applying fingernail polish to the affected areas. Chiggers do NOT burrow into the skin, so trying to suffocate the mites with polish makes no sense at all. Second, chiggers do not lay eggs in the skin, so stop worrying about that.


----------



## mike taylor

They don't sell calamine lotion in Oregon ? That will stop the itch . In turn will heal the bites .


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne ruined my fun . haha


----------



## Yvonne G

Yesterday, as I was making my evening rounds, checking on the tortoises, I found both my female RF tortoises on their backs. Tonight I saw a bunch of flies flying over one of the smaller YF tortoises. He had a mouse:




So I ran in for the camera. Now, I'm sitting here at the computer and it feels like I've got bugs walking on me. Yipes! I must've walked through a hatching nest of spiders because there are tiny spiders on my keyboard, my shirt, and in my hair! I mean TINY!





The gray is my shirt tail and the black is my thigh. The tiny speck of gray on my thigh is a spider baby. Now I have to go jump in the shower before I let them all loose in my house. I have enough webs in here without cultivating more!


----------



## mike taylor

I'd freaked out ! I hate bugs and spiders !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday, as I was making my evening rounds, checking on the tortoises, I found both my female RF tortoises on their backs. Tonight I saw a bunch of flies flying over one of the smaller YF tortoises. He had a mouse:
> 
> View attachment 170683
> 
> 
> So I ran in for the camera. Now, I'm sitting here at the computer and it feels like I've got bugs walking on me. Yipes! I must've walked through a hatching nest of spiders because there are tiny spiders on my keyboard, my shirt, and in my hair! I mean TINY!
> 
> 
> View attachment 170684
> 
> 
> The gray is my shirt tail and the black is my thigh. The tiny speck of gray on my thigh is a spider baby. Now I have to go jump in the shower before I let them all loose in my house. I have enough webs in here without cultivating more!



Probably chiggers......


----------



## mike taylor

Nope they are skin borrowing spiders !


----------



## MPRC

mike taylor said:


> Nope they are skin borrowing spiders !


Don't let spiders borrow your skin, they never return it...

Also those chigger bites look nasty. There's not really anything comparable in OR


----------



## mike taylor

That was supposed to read burrowing spiders . Spell check you got to love it !


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Mike why no school for the kids?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I'd freaked out ! I hate bugs and spiders !



Not big strong you!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Probably chiggers......



Dropped her off some on your way home did ya.


----------



## Jacqui

Another rainy day here.


----------



## JoesMum

We have had a lovely sunny day so far, but no internet connection for 5 hours! So frustrating. My iPhone doesn't get a great signal indoors


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I'd freaked out ! I hate bugs and spiders !



Yeah. Even after showering and washing my hair I still felt like I had them crawling all over me.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah. Even after showering and washing my hair I still felt like I had them crawling all over me.




What an awful feeling! Do some vacuuming today and wash your sheets and maybe tonight you'll feel better.


----------



## Yvonne G

I wasn't creeped out by it. I actually really like baby spiders. Just not crawling all over me.


----------



## Yvonne G

I went to make my bed and was deterred by Little Missy Kitty. At night, I take the pillows off the bed and pile them up on my recliner. The cat figured this was a great place for her to be.




Maggie gave me this pretty bed spread. Of course, it looks better with the pillows, but one mustn't disturb that cat, ya know?


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff's student was less then 200 miles away from the company yard and becoming a full fledged driver, when he hit a car this am. The car then lost control and went under a flat bed. She went to the hospital and no word on her condition. The student is fired and Jeff will be taking him home.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I went to make my bed and was deterred by Little Missy Kitty. At night, I take the pillows off the bed and pile them up on my recliner. The cat figured this was a great place for her to be.
> 
> View attachment 170732
> 
> 
> Maggie gave me this pretty bed spread. Of course, it looks better with the pillows, but one mustn't disturb that cat, ya know?
> 
> View attachment 170733



Very pretty and fancy looking.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Jeff's student was less then 200 miles away from the company yard and becoming a full fledged driver, when he hit a car this am. The car then lost control and went under a flat bed. She went to the hospital and no word on her condition. The student is fired and Jeff will be taking him home.



Oh, man. This was with Jeff in the truck too, right? Too bad for the student. I'm sure he didn't do it on purpose. Pretty rough punishment.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've been seeing this photo on the side of facebook pages for a while now:







I thought it was some sort of weird disease on fingers but I couldn't find it anywhere on Google. The picture was usually on an ad for diabetes and what your doctor didn't want you to know.

It's been driving me crazy. Well, I've finally found the picture. It's someone's knees after they've knelt on frozen peas for a while. If you want to see more pictures of holes in skin, take a look at a Google image search for trypophobia.


----------



## MPRC

*Has flashbacks to Grandma making me kneel on dried beans for taking the lords name in vain* 

To her credit I'm almost 30 and she's been gone for a long time and I still think of it when I mess up.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone
I hope everyone is well. 
I'm sorry I haven't been around
I've gone through a few major life changes. 
I ended up getting a divorce and me and the torts moved to Mesa which is outside of Phoenix. 
We are doing good. 
I ended up also starting a second job to make ends meet. 
So, I'm back


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> I hope everyone is well.
> I'm sorry I haven't been around
> I've gone through a few major life changes.
> I ended up getting a divorce and me and the torts moved to Mesa which is outside of Phoenix.
> We are doing good.
> I ended up also starting a second job to make ends meet.
> So, I'm back



*hugs* so very very sorry


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *hugs* so very very sorry


It's ok Jacqui
We (me and the torts)?are doing good


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> I hope everyone is well.
> I'm sorry I haven't been around
> I've gone through a few major life changes.
> I ended up getting a divorce and me and the torts moved to Mesa which is outside of Phoenix.
> We are doing good.
> I ended up also starting a second job to make ends meet.
> So, I'm back



Oh no! A divorce? I'm sorry to hear that. It seems there's a lot of that going around these days. My husband of 27 years and I were headed that direction, but he had a heart attack and died before it got too far advanced.

Mesa, huh? Is it a small town? I like small towns. What kind of job did you get as your second job?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Oh no! A divorce? I'm sorry to hear that. It seems there's a lot of that going around these days. My husband of 27 years and I were headed that direction, but he had a heart attack and died before it got too far advanced.
> 
> Mesa, huh? Is it a small town? I like small towns. What kind of job did you get as your second job?


 
The divorce was coming like yours. My husband was an alcoholic that was just getting worse in his disease. I've had enough. 
Mesa is smaller then Phoenix but not by much and as far as my second job, I work in a grocery store, I get a break on my food bill too


----------



## AZtortMom

Shelly is relaxing behind my swing


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 170770
> Shelly is relaxing behind my swing



Sounds like you're happy and moving on! Glad to see you back!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Sounds like you're happy and moving on! Glad to see you back!


Thanks!


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Mike why no school for the kids?


Flooding down in Texas and all the telephones are down ! Haha


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Not big strong you!


Yes I hate spiders !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## MPRC

I it down in the yard to soak up some sun and before I can even lay down I get mobbed.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Jeff's student was less then 200 miles away from the company yard and becoming a full fledged driver, when he hit a car this am. The car then lost control and went under a flat bed. She went to the hospital and no word on her condition. The student is fired and Jeff will be taking him home.




oh man, that's hard to hear.....


----------



## MPRC

When you guys throw me an intervention for welcoming 2 more redfoots into my home please bring a cake. I like cake.


----------



## mike taylor

We are enablers not intervention people . ha-ha I tried to rehome some box turtles didn't work to well .


----------



## MPRC

"Squirtle" and "Charmeleon" have apparently been sharing a 40g tank their whole lives (4 years) . I'm one is 9 inches and one is 6 so I'm going to guess that one of them is a big mean jerk. Anything with a sob story and I go nuts. I'm a dumb sucker. 
Welcome to Laceys home for 2nd hand animals.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning! 
Man, Texas was hit hard with 18" of rain with more on the way!

@mike taylor you always seem dry.
You guys doing ok?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Jeff's student was less then 200 miles away from the company yard and becoming a full fledged driver, when he hit a car this am. The car then lost control and went under a flat bed. She went to the hospital and no word on her condition. The student is fired and Jeff will be taking him home.



That really sucks for all involved.
Thank goodness it wasn't Jeff's truck.

How is the person he hit?


----------



## Momof4

I woke up with pink eye
Trying to see if the baby's other grandma can watch him today. 
I would feel bad if I gave it to him. 

My son had it last week so I guess he gave it to me.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> That really sucks for all involved.
> Thank goodness it wasn't Jeff's truck.
> 
> How is the person he hit?



No word on the lady.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Morning beautiful!


----------



## Momof4

Well with my pink eyed self I double my sullie's pen this morning!
It's now 20x5. I just gathered a few things and puzzled it together until I can get more block. 
It's amazing what you can find if you walk around the yard. 
I also need to get more water dishes. I found a big rectangular one at my nursery that my RF love. 
Time to throw out more seed since we're getting rain this weekend.


----------



## Yvonne G

I like the look of those corrugated panels for walls. We're supposed to get rain too, but only a 60% chance on Friday.

Too bad about your eye. I've never been involved with pink eye. Thank goodness! Does it hurt?


----------



## Yvonne G

I went outside early this a.m., chopped a few weeds for the tortoises, then took my backpack sprayer and sprayed around my cactus garden. That sprayer really kills my shoulders. It's 4 gallons of water and it's pretty darned heavy! I invested in a motorized and on wheels sprayer a bit ago, and mainly use it, but I can't get it to the cactus garden, so had to go with the backpack.

It's going to be another nice day here. Yesterday got up to 91F and supposed to be the same today. I'm glad my house is well insulated. It stays pretty cool inside.

I was able to boil some potatoes and eggs Sunday, and had real good potato salad for lunch yesterday. Yum!

@Jacqui - now that you've conquered the posting picture thingey, how about some pictures of your lemon drops. I kept one, you know? And I'd like to compare mine to yours. I always worry I'm not taking care of them good enough. I've never been good with babies.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I like the look of those corrugated panels for walls. We're supposed to get rain too, but only a 60% chance on Friday.
> 
> Too bad about your eye. I've never been involved with pink eye. Thank goodness! Does it hurt?



I like the panels too! I do have to build up the edges with dirt because the can get stuck underneath. 

My eye is more irritated and teary. Kind of like if you got something in your eye like a grain of sand or a bug. Reading makes it worse.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning beautiful!


Hi Jacqui *waves*


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I went outside early this a.m., chopped a few weeds for the tortoises, then took my backpack sprayer and sprayed around my cactus garden. That sprayer really kills my shoulders. It's 4 gallons of water and it's pretty darned heavy! I invested in a motorized and on wheels sprayer a bit ago, and mainly use it, but I can't get it to the cactus garden, so had to go with the backpack.
> 
> It's going to be another nice day here. Yesterday got up to 91F and supposed to be the same today. I'm glad my house is well insulated. It stays pretty cool inside.
> 
> I was able to boil some potatoes and eggs Sunday, and had real good potato salad for lunch yesterday. Yum!
> 
> @Jacqui - now that you've conquered the posting picture thingey, how about some pictures of your lemon drops.  I kept one, you know? And I'd like to compare mine to yours. I always worry I'm not taking care of them good enough. I've never been good with babies.




Busy as usual!! I could never keep up with you!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Busy as usual!! I could never keep up with you!



But couldn't we have fun trying? Just think...I could get my whole property cleaned and sculpted!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Well with my pink eyed self I double my sullie's pen this morning!
> It's now 20x5. I just gathered a few things and puzzled it together until I can get more block.
> It's amazing what you can find if you walk around the yard.
> I also need to get more water dishes. I found a big rectangular one at my nursery that my RF love.
> Time to throw out more seed since we're getting rain this weekend.
> 
> 
> View attachment 170856
> 
> View attachment 170857
> 
> View attachment 170858



You need to get pink eye more often.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I went outside early this a.m., chopped a few weeds for the tortoises, then took my backpack sprayer and sprayed around my cactus garden. That sprayer really kills my shoulders. It's 4 gallons of water and it's pretty darned heavy! I invested in a motorized and on wheels sprayer a bit ago, and mainly use it, but I can't get it to the cactus garden, so had to go with the backpack.
> 
> It's going to be another nice day here. Yesterday got up to 91F and supposed to be the same today. I'm glad my house is well insulated. It stays pretty cool inside.
> 
> I was able to boil some potatoes and eggs Sunday, and had real good potato salad for lunch yesterday. Yum!
> 
> @Jacqui - now that you've conquered the posting picture thingey, how about some pictures of your lemon drops. I kept one, you know? And I'd like to compare mine to yours. I always worry I'm not taking care of them good enough. I've never been good with babies.



You and me both with the baby iissue, be it tortoises or kittens.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I like the panels too! I do have to build up the edges with dirt because the can get stuck underneath.
> 
> My eye is more irritated and teary. Kind of like if you got something in your eye like a grain of sand or a bug. Reading makes it worse.



The only thing I did not like about the panels, is one (or maybe both) of the large male sulcatas liked to bang against them. Was a bit on the noisey side.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> The only thing I did not like about the panels, is one (or maybe both) of the large make sulcatas liked to bang against them. Was a bit on the noisey side.



Even the little guys make noise. I have a feeling we will screw boards along the bottom someday.


----------



## Jacqui

Part of today's buy for turtle and tortoise enclosures.


----------



## Momof4

The news guy was so wrong about our weather today! 
He said it would be cooler! Yesterday was 92 and today is 96 at noon not the 87 he predicted!

I actually put the a/c on! We have solar this year so I'm not feeling to guilty.


----------



## mike taylor

It's flooding all around me . I'm high and dry . I know Kevin's car got flooded but don't know about his house . Down the road about 3 miles it's under water .


----------



## mike taylor

This is Kevin's car in front of his house . Water didn't get in his house . But the car is no good anymore .


----------



## mike taylor

Forgot picture!


----------



## Yvonne G

What! He can post on some other place but has shunned us? He's dead to me.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Forgot picture!
> 
> View attachment 170934




Oh no!! That is not good!!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> What! He can post on some other place but has shunned us? He's dead to me.




Yeah what she said ^^^^^


----------



## MPRC

I'm trying to sip my newly created drink (I have named it a Moscow Greyhound....any guesses to what's in it?) and I have a tortoise snorting sweet nothing's in my ear.


----------



## dmmj

my dog is probably thinking one day the mailman is going to murder all of you and I will be like now who needs to stop barking and go lie down huh?


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Jeff's student was less then 200 miles away from the company yard and becoming a full fledged driver, when he hit a car this am. The car then lost control and went under a flat bed. She went to the hospital and no word on her condition. The student is fired and Jeff will be taking him home.


for just one mistake?


----------



## dmmj

most of the time I keep my crazy to myself other times I'm on here sharing it with you guys


----------



## mike taylor

Hump day ! Stay away from dmmj !
(Slaps Dave with rolled up news paper)


----------



## mike taylor

I took that picture from Facebook . That's how Kevin keeps in touch . He has been very busy with the little ones and sports . I'm sure he'll be back .


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> I'm trying to sip my newly created drink (I have named it a Moscow Greyhound....any guesses to what's in it?) and I have a tortoise snorting sweet nothing's in my ear.
> View attachment 170940




Ummm, ginger beer and lemonade?


----------



## Momof4

Happy Wednesday!!!
Hope everyone had a goodnight sleep and ready to start your day!!
What are your plans?


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> Ummm, ginger beer and lemonade?



Close, I was out of the limeade so I used grapefruit juice. Vodka + grapefruit is a Greyhound. Add in Ginger ale and it's pretty refreshing.


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> Happy Wednesday!!!
> Hope everyone had a goodnight sleep and ready to start your day!!
> What are your plans?



Driving 3 hours round trip to bring home 2 more Redfoots in need. 

Sucker sucker sucker....


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Happy Wednesday!!!
> Hope everyone had a goodnight sleep and ready to start your day!!
> What are your plans?



My plans lately, each day, have been to make excuses for getting out of work. So much to do...so little energy.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> Close, I was out of the limeade so I used grapefruit juice. Vodka + grapefruit is a Greyhound. Add in Ginger ale and it's pretty refreshing.




I totally forgot it was grapefruit! I haven't had one in years.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I took that picture from Facebook . That's how Kevin keeps in touch . He has been very busy with the little ones and sports . I'm sure he'll be back .



That's what I mean. Aren't we as important as his facebook friends? Humph!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> My plans lately, each day, have been to make excuses for getting out of work. So much to do...so little energy.



Would it be possible to hire a worker for a couple hours a week or even 2 or 3 times a month? 
We pay our guy $15 hour and he gets so much done in 2 hours! 
He trims, weeds, build things, paints etc!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> for just one mistake?



Yep, but it was kinda a big mistake.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Happy Wednesday!!!
> Hope everyone had a goodnight sleep and ready to start your day!!
> What are your plans?



I did indeed have a great night's sleep.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Would it be possible to hire a worker for a couple hours a week or even 2 or 3 times a month?
> We pay our guy $15 hour and he gets so much done in 2 hours!
> He trims, weeds, build things, paints etc!



If I tried that, I would kill myself trying to get all the work done before the help showed up.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Would it be possible to hire a worker for a couple hours a week or even 2 or 3 times a month?
> We pay our guy $15 hour and he gets so much done in 2 hours!
> He trims, weeds, build things, paints etc!



Two things keep me from doing that - I have just enough money to live on each month, setting enough aside for the end of the year stuff, and I would worry about the morality of the person. Would he come back at night and steal or worse, etc.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> Two things keep me from doing that - I have just enough money to live on each month, setting enough aside for the end of the year stuff, and I would worry about the morality of the person. Would he come back at night and steal or worse, etc.


And Evan if he's a great person ! He tells his friends about the torts , and then they come back at night and take them or worst !


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And Evan if he's a great person ! He tells his friends about the torts , and then they come back at night and take them or worst !



But she has all those attack cactus to protect her!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Two things keep me from doing that - I have just enough money to live on each month, setting enough aside for the end of the year stuff, and I would worry about the morality of the person. Would he come back at night and steal or worse, etc.



I understand. We have had our guy with us for 10 yrs so I just trust him. 
But when we have other workers here I hide the torts.


----------



## Pearly

Jacqui said:


> I am having a hard time choosing a color to paint some hanging pots for one of my sulcata enclosures. This is the enclosure...
> View attachment 169304
> 
> 
> These are the two current colors I am looking at. The pots need another coat of color.
> View attachment 169305


How cool! I love ALL COLORS/SHAPES/TEXTURES... Love the whimsical, Bohemian style, primary and pastels. To me it's all beautiful and fun!! Il


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> But she has all those attack cactus to protect her!


Me too ! And they don't Evan stop the stray cats !


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Me too ! And they don't Evan stop the stray cats !



That's because cats are not lowly humans.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I understand. We have had our guy with us for 10 yrs so I just trust him.
> But when we have other workers here I hide the torts.



Really, you hide them?


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Me too ! And they don't Evan stop the stray cats !



My cats love to rub against them.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Really, you hide them?



If tree trimmers come I keep them inside for the day which is like once a year or so. 
We don't really hire anyone who needs to go down into the yard.


----------



## Jacqui

I use a lot of colors in my enclosures. 



Pearly said:


> How cool! I love ALL COLORS/SHAPES/TEXTURES... Love the whimsical, Bohemian style, primary and pastels. To me it's all beautiful and fun!! Il


----------



## AZtortMom

*looks around*


----------



## gamera154

hi people it been awhile


----------



## MPRC

I spy...


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello everyone


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Kiddo!


AZtortMom said:


> Hello everyone


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Hello everyone



Good morning!! 
Did you have to build a new enclosure or were you able to take it with you?


----------



## Jacqui

It's another dreary day here.


----------



## Jacqui

Is Steven back on business?


----------



## MPRC

I think I need a coffee IV. I wake up naturally between 7:30 and 8:30 almost every day. This morning my brain decided that 4:30 would be suitable.


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> Did you have to build a new enclosure or were you able to take it with you?


I bought dog igloos for the the ladies and pig blankets for each of them. They took over my spare room until I have the night boxes finished (like Tom's) which will be in a couple months. Of course these will have a/c hooked up to them to help with the horrible az heat. 
Of course I will post pictures when construction gets closer.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi Kiddo!


Hi Miss Jacqui *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

Yesterday, I had Tom and Jerry out for the first time. They are teenage sulcatas who are restless for full time living outside to start again. It was interesting to watch the two. The one took a dandelion bloom for his first food. With much walking around, the next three choices were also dandy blooms, before finally trying dock and then moving on to other greens (grass, clover).

Meanwhile the other one just set there until I took the other one back inside. Then he ate whatever plant happened to be right infront of him. No walking around for him, just pure graze as munched along


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Miss Jacqui *waves*



*smiles* How is your day going?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I bought dog igloos for the the ladies and pig blankets for each of them. They took over my spare room until I have the night boxes finished (like Tom's) which will be in a couple months. Of course these will have a/c hooked up to them to help with the horrible az heat.
> Of course I will post pictures when construction gets closer.



Geesh, even I don't have a/c.


----------



## Jacqui

Of course, while I was out babysitting the two youngsters, I had a crowd of cats formed. Last years kittens never were around the tortoises, so they found the moving rocks to be of interest.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Geesh, even I don't have a/c.


*smiles back*
Yes, the ladies are still being treated like royalty


Peaking through the gate and watching the world go by is their favorite past time *eye roll*
Never mind there is huge orange trees to hang out under and relax under


----------



## mike taylor

Just got home from work . All this water is killing me ! Half of our plants in Kingwood are under water . Well not half but Forest cove is under water . If the water goes down we may have to work all weekend . Hopefully it stays till Monday . I have all the overtime I need this week .


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *smiles back*
> Yes, the ladies are still being treated like royalty
> View attachment 171049
> 
> Peaking through the gate and watching the world go by is their favorite past time *eye roll*
> Never mind there is huge orange trees to hang out under and relax under



Orange trees? No lemons?


----------



## Jacqui

Geez, can't escape them! No matter where I go they find me.


----------



## Jacqui

Notice how there are nice munchies all around this guy. Think he wanted any of it? No, he wanted to go eat the cypress mulch I had spread under a nearby tree.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *smiles back*
> Yes, the ladies are still being treated like royalty
> View attachment 171049
> 
> Peaking through the gate and watching the world go by is their favorite past time *eye roll*
> Never mind there is huge orange trees to hang out under and relax under



They are lookin' for guys....


----------



## Yvonne G

When there's not much to do and I don't feel like reading, I look at all those strange sites advertised along the side of the Facebook pages. One I read yesterday was about what to do to keep early onset dementia away from your door. Naturally, it was some sort of commercial for the author's booklet, but I had to sit there and watch over 15 minutes of rhetoric before he got to advertising the booklet. But before I got that far, he mentioned that one good thing to stave off dementia was coconut oil. I have coconut oil here that I use on the tortoise shells occasionally. The ad said I could fry food in it or add a couple tablespoons to a hot beverage. I've been chicken to try it in my tea because I'm not really fond of coconut (unless it's a Mounds bar). Coconut-smelling shampoo almost makes me gag. Cookies that you don't expect to taste like coconut but do, do make me gag.

So whadaya think? Should I stave off my early onset dementia by adding coconut oil to my hot tea? or is it too late for me.


----------



## Jacqui

Ummm too too late!

*ducks and runs* lol


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> When there's not much to do and I don't feel like reading, I look at all those strange sites advertised along the side of the Facebook pages. One I read yesterday was about what to do to keep early onset dementia away from your door. Naturally, it was some sort of commercial for the author's booklet, but I had to sit there and watch over 15 minutes of rhetoric before he got to advertising the booklet. But before I got that far, he mentioned that one good thing to stave off dementia was coconut oil. I have coconut oil here that I use on the tortoise shells occasionally. The ad said I could fry food in it or add a couple tablespoons to a hot beverage. I've been chicken to try it in my tea because I'm not really fond of coconut (unless it's a Mounds bar). Coconut-smelling shampoo almost makes me gag. Cookies that you don't expect to taste like coconut but do, do make me gag.
> 
> So whadaya think? Should I stave off my early onset dementia by adding coconut oil to my hot tea? or is it too late for me.



I'm afraid it's to late Yvonne


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, won't it just make you nuttyer?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm afraid it's to late Yvonne



Lol we are soooo mean.


----------



## dmmj

am I the only one who's upset that they call those two wheel jokes hoverboards? I mean seriously


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> am I the only one who's upset that they call those two wheel jokes hoverboards? I mean seriously



Yep, just you. Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow. Such is life it seems. A pretend prince death receives top international news coverage before The Real Queens 90th birthday mention. Happy birthday your Majesty. From one of us overseas rebels.


----------



## Jacqui

If she had died today, she would have gotten top billing. I think death rates over a birthday.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow. Such is life it seems. A pretend prince death receives top international news coverage before The Real Queens 90th birthday mention. Happy birthday your Majesty. From one of us overseas rebels.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> If she had died today, she would have gotten top billing. I think death rates over a birthday.


90 is pretty dang old, from what I can tell. Oh good! A prince closing as well. For others keeping score, 
Queen Elizabeth's 90th was finally mentioned as the last story for the night.


----------



## MPRC

I woke up anxious and took a 1/4 dose of xanax. It did NOTHING. Around 4:30 I took another 1/4 and holy moly, I just woke up. Does anyone else struggle with feeling really weird when the pressure changes? I'm a flippin' barometer.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I HATE the smell and taste of coconut, so I'll just stay demented, after all, I got a paper says I'm nuts..........


----------



## mike taylor

You don't need a paper Maggie . I could've told you that for free . I think they named a bird after you . It's called a cuckoo bird . hahaha hahaha But I still like you Maggie .


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Geesh, even I don't have a/c.


I have air conditioning but it's far too cold for me to use in the house I freeze to death


----------



## dmmj

you know if likes on Facebook were dollars I'd probably be a millionaire by now and that's with no nude photos


----------



## MPRC

We don't even have windows to put an AC unit in! (not that anyone in OR needs AC anyway. )


----------



## JoesMum

dmmj said:


> I have air conditioning but it's far too cold for me to use in the house I freeze to death


I know the feeling  We have had a spell pf good weather, but it the forecast is for winter to return this weekend


----------



## mike taylor

It's Friday!


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow. Such is life it seems. A pretend prince death receives top international news coverage before The Real Queens 90th birthday mention. Happy birthday your Majesty. From one of us overseas rebels.



To be fair, she's had 89 previous birthdays. It's his first death.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> am I the only one who's upset that they call those two wheel jokes hoverboards? I mean seriously



Obvs hoverboard envy. 

If you rode on one, you'd know why they were called hoverboards.


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow. Such is life it seems. A pretend prince death receives top international news coverage before The Real Queens 90th birthday mention. Happy birthday your Majesty. From one of us overseas rebels.





Cowboy_Ken said:


> 90 is pretty dang old, from what I can tell. Oh good! A prince closing as well. For others keeping score,
> Queen Elizabeth's 90th was finally mentioned as the last story for the night.
> View attachment 171102


We've kind of had overkill on the television about this. The only other news stories are IS, the US primaries and whether or not we'll leave the European Union (and none of those can be discussed on here beyond acknowledging they're topics that exist)

We sort of assume that everyone knows about the Queen's birthday who cares.


----------



## Jacqui

I got in a few Erosa hingebacks earlier in the week and now the little weak one has died.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> I got in a few Erosa hingebacks earlier in the week and now the little weak one has died.



Finally got a hold if the place. They want pictures of the dead tortoise, that I can understand, but they also want of the setup. The animal arrives Wednesday evening and is dead by Friday am. I am wondering how my setup could cause such a quick death.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Finally got a hold if the place. They want pictures of the dead tortoise, that I can understand, but they also want of the setup. The animal arrives Wednesday evening and is dead by Friday am. I am wondering how my setup could cause such a quick death.


  *hugs*


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## AZtortMom

happy Earth Day!


----------



## Jacqui

Seriously, it's morning already?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning Noel and the rest of ya!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 171129
> happy Earth Day!



Backatcha!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I got in a few Erosa hingebacks earlier in the week and now the little weak one has died.



 sorry


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Kathy. How are the eyes?


----------



## Momof4

Happy Friday!!
Getting ready to leave for a trip up north for another Taekwondo tournament. 
I love spending 4 hours in the car! Not! If we get past LA traffic with ease it won't be so bad.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, won't it just make you nuttyer?



Well, I tried it last night. It wasn't too bad. I put a teaspoon in my hot tea. I wasn't too fond of the feel of oil on top of my tea. Maybe tonight I'll just put the teaspoon-full in my mouth instead of in my tea.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> To be fair, she's had 89 previous birthdays. It's his first death.



So glad to see you back, Cameron. I missed you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I got in a few Erosa hingebacks earlier in the week and now the little weak one has died.



Aw, darn it. That's too bad, Jacqui. Did you buy them or were they rescues?

Nevermind. I read your next post.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Good morning Noel and the rest of ya!


*waves*


----------



## Maggie Cummings

She never made a "next post" and ya'll talk to people I don't get. So were they rescues?I missed her whole post. Am I blocked or something? Yesterday, Mike was talking about pictures I couldn't see and I even think Y said she got a pix from somewhere and posted it. I couldn't see it....I miss half the conversations, like now....I know Noel is AZtortMom, but I don't see her. Why a good morning, is she here? IT's so darned frustrating, it must be my very special Chromebook again.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> She never made a "next post" and ya'll talk to people I don't get. So were they rescues?I missed her whole post. Am I blocked or something? Yesterday, Mike was talking about pictures I couldn't see and I even think Y said she got a pix from somewhere and posted it. I couldn't see it....I miss half the conversations, like now....I know Noel is AZtortMom, but I don't see her. Why a good morning, is she here? IT's so darned frustrating, it must be my very special Chromebook again.



I can clear one thing up, I bought then from Outback Reptiles.

Hi Maggie how are things?


----------



## MPRC

Looks like our streak of 80 degree days in Oregon is over for a bit. The kiddie pool enclosure I make for the new little guy looks more like a pool than anything. It has a few inches of water over top of the dirt. Whoops!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I tried it last night. It wasn't too bad. I put a teaspoon in my hot tea. I wasn't too fond of the feel of oil on top of my tea. Maybe tonight I'll just put the teaspoon-full in my mouth instead of in my tea.



It's a slippery slope, next thing you know you'll be oil pulling.


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


> It's a slippery slope, next thing you know you'll be oil pulling.



IDK how anyone can keep oil in their mouth for that long.


----------



## MPRC

I love coconut and coconut oil. I have to have a jar for me and one for the torts. I used to put coconut flavored syrup into my lattes and now I just use the oil.


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> Looks like our streak of 80 degree days in Oregon is over for a bit. The kiddie pool enclosure I make for the new little guy looks more like a pool than anything. It has a few inches of water over top of the dirt. Whoops!



Sounds like you needed more drainage holes.


----------



## MPRC

We set it up just yesterday on our deck to be the outdoor playpen for the new little guys since we are about to move. Good news in that the little monsters are high and dry indoors while the pool collects water. I know that Ruby is going to like the swamp while it dries out. She's our baby piranha. She lives in her water dishes, indoors or out shes usually in up to her eyeballs paddling around waiting for someone or something to bite.


----------



## MPRC

No one has had anything to say for 5 hours? I came here to distract myself from the fact that there is a large horny tortoise defiling my throw blanket because I was nice and brought him in from the sideways rain. 
I can't even go into my office without his lustful attention turning toward my slippered feet.


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> No one has had anything to say for 5 hours? I came here to distract myself from the fact that there is a large horny tortoise defiling my throw blanket because I was nice and brought him in from the sideways rain.
> I can't even go into my office without his lustful attention turning toward my slippered feet.



Sorry


----------



## Momof4

I'm here. We drove to Santa Barbara today! It's beautiful! I live in San Diego which isn't too bad but I'm loving SB!


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> I'm here. We drove to Santa Barbara today! It's beautiful! I live in San Diego which isn't too bad but I'm loving SB!



I really liked the time I spent in SD. It seemed a lot more laid back compared to staying with friends in LA and Newport Beach who were really "go-go go!"

My boyfriend is out with friends tonight so I am already in my PJs and I'm thinking I might have ice cream for dinner. Introvert-y bliss here. Just me, and my crazy tortoise lady starter pack of 5 Redfoots


----------



## dmmj

I have come to laugh at you in Italian. Because I can


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> It's a slippery slope, next thing you know you'll be oil pulling.



I somehow doubt that. I don't think I could keep the stuff in my mouth that long!


----------



## Yvonne G

There are 50 bazillion of these little guys wandering all over my property. Yes, we did have a wetter than normal winter, but there are no water sources near my house and no puddles that stayed long enough for tadpoles to grow legs:




One has to be very careful where one puts her feet while walking around outside.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> There are 50 bazillion of these little guys wandering all over my property. Yes, we did have a wetter than normal winter, but there are no water sources near my house and no puddles that stayed long enough for tadpoles to grow legs:
> 
> View attachment 171220
> 
> 
> One has to be very careful where one puts her feet while walking around outside.



The pond?


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy, how are the kids doing in their contests?


----------



## Jacqui

Going to be 80 here today


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I can clear one thing up, I bought then from Outback Reptiles.
> 
> Hi Maggie how are things?



Actually, I am doing quite well thanks. Was working outside but then it decided to storm like hell now today it's just plain rain. But I weeded and planted pumpkins, and some stuff on Bob's grave. His carapace seems to still be normal looking , but I couldn't find anyplace that had body. So I don't know if I can dig him up and put him in his casket. So maybe at the end of summer.
Today it's housework. Yuck....
See her tongue sticking out? She's trying to wash her belly, only she's so fat she can't quite get there, so she washes the air.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Kathy, how are the kids doing in their contests?




They are warming up waiting for there ring.


----------



## Momof4

I hope this link works. 
Here's my little guy enjoying his mud bath!


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne, are those frogs or toads? Adorable either way.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I hope this link works.
> Here's my little guy enjoying his mud bath!



He needs to keep practicing, so he can get mud all over his back.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> He needs to keep practicing, so he can get mud all over his back.



He usually does, I'm not sure what happened. 
I think it's so freaking cute!


----------



## Jacqui

"Don't look now, but I think the human has abandoned us outside for the summer."



Human.... now perhaps their appetites will become good again. They have become so picky this winter, turning up their noses at just about everything.


----------



## mike taylor

So Jacqui how many tortoises do you have ? That cat is a fat one Maggie .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> So Jacqui how many tortoises do you have ? That cat is a fat one Maggie .



She's part Main Coon and is 28 pounds. Didn't you meet her at Kelly's? I brought her on my trip. She hates it.


----------



## mike taylor

Yes indeed ! She is one fat cat !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Yes indeed ! She is one fat cat !




Well. yes she is.


----------



## mike taylor

So how are you doing Maggie ? Is everything all cool in the hood ?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> When there's not much to do and I don't feel like reading, I look at all those strange sites advertised along the side of the Facebook pages. One I read yesterday was about what to do to keep early onset dementia away from your door. Naturally, it was some sort of commercial for the author's booklet, but I had to sit there and watch over 15 minutes of rhetoric before he got to advertising the booklet. But before I got that far, he mentioned that one good thing to stave off dementia was coconut oil. I have coconut oil here that I use on the tortoise shells occasionally. The ad said I could fry food in it or add a couple tablespoons to a hot beverage. I've been chicken to try it in my tea because I'm not really fond of coconut (unless it's a Mounds bar). Coconut-smelling shampoo almost makes me gag. Cookies that you don't expect to taste like coconut but do, do make me gag.
> 
> So whadaya think? Should I stave off my early onset dementia by adding coconut oil to my hot tea? or is it too late for me.


Purple foods are highly recommended especially blackberries (or was it blackcurrants?) See 'How to stay young' on BBC Iplayer for all the science stuff - there are 2 programmes - quite interesting and apparently vegans do very well in the longevity stakes.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Obvs hoverboard envy.
> 
> If you rode on one, you'd know why they were called hoverboards.


I'd like one that cleans the carpet as you ride - a hooverboard!


----------



## mike taylor

Just talked to Kevin . He is OK only lost a car to the Texas flood water . He has been helping with clean up . His neighbors houses down the road flooded . Helping them cutout sheetrock and remove flooring .


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon all!


----------



## Jacqui

Having lunch with my two youngest.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> The pond?



No. My turtles eat frogs. No pollywogs in there.


----------



## Yvonne G

LaDukePhoto said:


> Yvonne, are those frogs or toads? Adorable either way.



Toads, however, last night there were two teeny, tiny tree frogs on the side of the house.


----------



## MPRC

I love toads, they make me squeal like a little girl.


----------



## Jacqui

I saw a small toad near the box turtle enclosure and thought of you Yvonne.


----------



## dmmj

I think I'm going to jump into the Wayback machine


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> Actually,Today it's housework. Yuck....
> See her tongue sticking out? She's trying to wash her belly, only she's so fat she can't quite get there, so she washes the air.
> View attachment 171224


Reminds me of my best buddy cat, "Baxter". Here he was just rolling and enjoying himself, and fell fast asleep.

here he's showing off his lower canines to intimidate


----------



## dmmj

stop this planet I want to get off


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> stop this planet I want to get off



Sorry we like you too much to do that.


----------



## Jacqui

Only two more hours and I am off work.  of course, it is also starting to rain.


----------



## Myroli

For anyone in texas: someone in craigslist san Antonio pets is selling a seriously pyramided sulcata for $300 the add is called Land Turtle. I would get it if I had $300


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Gillian M

Just popping in to say........




everyone from me and of course...OLI.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Noel and Gillian! (and everyone else.)

I rode my new toy mower around and around the pasture this afternoon after William left. I had to have the mower deck up on position 3, not down on 1 like I would have liked, and for a toy, it did a damned fine job!! I was so into it that when I got back up in front of the house, I went into Dudley's yard and did his too! There's still a lot of edge work to do with the Weedeater, but that's for another day.





William was here this week-end to pick up the leopard babies and take them to San Diego to sell. He was a big help to me while he was here. Three fence posts in the back yard were rotten and the fence was waiting for the next big wind in order to be blown over. He replaced those posts for me. Then he reinforced a small section of the Gulf Coast box turtle fence. It's in a back corner and SO tests it frequently. So now that's fixed too. He cut a whole bunch of branches off the mulberry tree for the tortoises, and to let a little light in under the tree. We went out to lunch, and we went to the frozen yogurt place. Now he's back on the road. Plus, I took in rescues # 17, 18 and 19 and took a phone call letting me know someone will be bringing me 4 baby box turtles. I'm ready for a nap.


----------



## mike taylor

That sounds like a lot of work .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> That sounds like a lot of work .



Like I said...I'm ready for a nap!


----------



## mike taylor

You need a yard boy .


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Noel and Gillian! (and everyone else.)
> 
> I rode my new toy mower around and around the pasture this afternoon after William left. I had to have the mower deck up on position 3, not down on 1 like I would have liked, and for a toy, it did a damned fine job!! I was so into it that when I got back up in front of the house, I went into Dudley's yard and did his too! There's still a lot of edge work to do with the Weedeater, but that's for another day.
> 
> View attachment 171403
> View attachment 171404
> 
> 
> William was here this week-end to pick up the leopard babies and take them to San Diego to sell. He was a big help to me while he was here. Three fence posts in the back yard were rotten and the fence was waiting for the next big wind in order to be blown over. He replaced those posts for me. Then he reinforced a small section of the Gulf Coast box turtle fence. It's in a back corner and SO tests it frequently. So now that's fixed too. He cut a whole bunch of branches off the mulberry tree for the tortoises, and to let a little light in under the tree. We went out to lunch, and we went to the frozen yogurt place. Now he's back on the road. Plus, I took in rescues # 17, 18 and 19 and took a phone call letting me know someone will be bringing me 4 baby box turtles. I'm ready for a nap.



So glad Will was able to lend a hand!! 
You are the busiest person I know!!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> You need a yard boy .



Would that be anything like a "Pool Boy"? I'm up for that!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Sure would .


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah...I can see it now. Yvonne is outside sitting under the beach umbrella holding a fruity drink and watching bare-chested Jose trim and mow. (leave me alone for a minute, ok?)


----------



## dmmj

I like to go down to the hardware store run around with a screwdriver in my hand saying "ladies and gentlemen this is not a drill"


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Ah...I can see it now. Yvonne is outside sitting under the beach umbrella holding a fruity drink and watching bare-chested Jose trim and mow. (leave me alone for a minute, ok?)


Yvonne's making yard boys into yard man apparently


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> Yvonne's making yard boys into yard man apparently


That's a picture in my brain I didn't need to see . Thanks David !


----------



## MPRC

Signs you are a crazy tortoise lady: You turn the music down at 10 so as to not disturb sleepy shell babies.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> Just popping in to say........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone from me and of course...OLI.


Well, hello there young-lady! How have you been? I'm on the forum somewhat scattered, but I must say it seems like awhile since I've seen you post. All of that and…
How is you? And how is Oliver? Have you recently been on your beach holiday and that's why I've missed you or was that last year and my "time\space continuum is just that messed up? I've shown up early by 5 hours for a Dr. appointment as well as a day early. 
I'm hopeful all has been and continues to be well for you. Drop me a hello. You know I'll respond.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning stinking Monday !


----------



## Jacqui

It's Monday! Let the fun begin!


----------



## Jacqui

After last evenings rain, hail and wind (tornados near but not here), the morning opened to a fresh clean look, the birds just a singing away and glorious sun (after the lovely moon moved on).. Great way to start a new week.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well, hello there young-lady! How have you been? I'm on the forum somewhat scattered, but I must say it seems like awhile since I've seen you post. All of that and…
> How is you? And how is Oliver? Have you recently been on your beach holiday and that's why I've missed you or was that last year and my "time\space continuum is just that messed up? I've shown up early by 5 hours for a Dr. appointment as well as a day early.
> I'm hopeful all has been and continues to be well for you. Drop me a hello. You know I'll respond.



Yes, how are the both of you?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Ah...I can see it now. Yvonne is outside sitting under the beach umbrella holding a fruity drink and watching bare-chested Jose trim and mow. (leave me alone for a minute, ok?)



As Yvonne indulges, Jose morphs into a 90 year old man, wrinkled, sun tanned body, large pot belly, bald, bull legged, missing many teeth....


----------



## MPRC

4 hours is not enough sleep.


----------



## Jacqui

The rain held off long enough yesterday afternoon for me to wake up and push the mower around for a bit. I managed to mow the front yard at both houses and about 2/3 of the neighbor's backyard. Only needed about another 30 minutes


----------



## Jacqui

Have a supper date tonight with a married man.  Am thinking work is going to go very very slow.


----------



## Jacqui

Oh I forgot... this is a double rainbow taken after the major storm went by. I know hard to see the second one in the picture. This was taken, as I set in my car, listening to the storm talk on the radio.


----------



## Jacqui

The last tulips of the season.


----------



## MPRC

Good morning from Rambo and Squirt.


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> Good morning from Rambo and Squirt.



Is Rambo the one stepping on the other?


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> 4 hours is not enough sleep.



I agree.


----------



## MPRC

Yeah, Rambo is the one on top. I have a few cardboard boxes on the floor for when I'm rotating tortoises through the soak sink and that has always been Rambo's box. I'm not sure how she feels about the new addition butting in.


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> Yeah, Rambo is the one on top. I have a few cardboard boxes on the floor for when I'm rotating tortoises through the soak sink and that has always been Rambo's box. I'm not sure how she feels about the new addition butting in.



I like Squirt's face.


----------



## Jacqui

I had forgotten how hard it can be to find tortoises in the yard, even fairly big ones. Got a reminder yesterday morning.


Where oh where can my tortoises be? (This photo actually taken the day before, when I let them out and they were both still down front by the fence)


----------



## MPRC

Squirt kind of has a funny face. With bug eyes.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I had forgotten how hard it can be to find tortoises in the yard, even fairly big ones. Got a reminder yesterday morning.
> View attachment 171500
> 
> Where oh where can my tortoises be? (This photo actually taken the day before, when I let them out and they were both still down front by the fence)




Wow, it's so lush and green!! 
I can see how it would be hard to find them! 
They were probably looking right at you!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Hello




Good afternoon??


----------



## mike taylor

Got home from work and put all the red foots outside . Cleaned my snapping turtle enclosure . Feed all the tortoises . Now it's time for a Crisp Apple ale so delicious !


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> Good afternoon??



I meant !! Not ??


----------



## Jacqui

I am on my way to meet Jeff.


----------



## mike taylor

Have fun parking young lady !


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Have fun parking young lady !



Nopers, just eating supper. He has to get some more miles in tonight.


----------



## mike taylor

Sure whatever .


----------



## mike taylor

I'm just sitting on my front porch drinking beer and looking at grandkids play .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I'm just sitting on my front porch drinking beer and looking at grandkids play .




Sounds relaxing


----------



## Momof4

I'm sitting at the chiropractor waiting for my assessment and adjustment.
My back is 1000 times better!!
I was miserable before.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm sitting at the chiropractor waiting for my assessment and adjustment.
> My back is 1000 times better!!
> I was miserable before.



Glad it is working for you.


----------



## MPRC

mike taylor said:


> I'm just sitting on my front porch drinking beer and looking at grandkids play .



Sitting on my office chair watching 3 redfoots fight over fruit scraps like tiny piranhas.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah ,never knew grandkids could be so relaxing . One was punching the other was pulling my wife around by the finger wanting her to push her on the swing . hahahahaha


----------



## dmmj

they say you should kill them with kindness, but I found out that cyanide works much better


----------



## Jacqui

Morning


----------



## Jacqui

My car's mileage is reading 44,444.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> My car's mileage is reading 44,444.


How long did it take you to get there?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> How long did it take you to get there?



Let's put it this way, I put on over 150 a day.


----------



## MPRC

150 a day, dang. I'm at 302,000k and my little pick up is going strong.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I have 44k on what I thought as my new engine, found out yesterday it was installed in 2008. Just put 7000 going to Texas and Calif to see grandkids. That was round trip. Took my pet tortoises and my 28 pound cat with me. It was quite an adventure.....


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Let's put it this way, I put on over 150 a day.



Seriously! That is a lot! Where is your job?

I drive 11,000 a year.


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> 150 a day, dang. I'm at 302,000k and my little pick up is going strong.



My pickup is over 200,000 but can't recall the actual number.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> My pickup is over 200,000 but can't recall the actual number.



...and still going strong! When you look at all the miles, you really can't complain when one thing or another needs looked at.

Too bad your job is so far away. I hate to drive. When I worked I only had to drive about 5 miles one way.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 171657



I have a vision of her jumping up and screaming, "He PEE'D on me!!!!"


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## mike taylor

Home from work drinking beer and helping my Buddy work on his Harley .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Home from work drinking beer and helping my Buddy work on his Harley .



How's your friends RF that couldn't open his mouth?


----------



## Momof4

My dog just brought in a baby bird that looks like just hatched. 
Do I put it back in the nest?


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> How's your friends RF that couldn't open his mouth?


It was someone's off Facebook they haven't given an up date yet


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> My dog just brought in a baby bird that looks like just hatched.
> Do I put it back in the nest?



The bird didn't make it


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> It was someone's off Facebook they haven't given an up date yet



Got it! I was just thinking about the little guy.


----------



## MPRC

Baby Birds are so fragile. I had quail once that came into the vet clinic and 1 of 6 made it. 

I went and looked at a house for rent today. Its really nice and the fence is already reinforced with cement blocks and there is a ground level dog door. The land lady asked us to come back Sunday to meet her husband and her lizard. She is so excited about tortoises that she asked to meet Vern. 
Our nightmare might be over.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> The bird didn't make it


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> Baby Birds are so fragile. I had quail once that came into the vet clinic and 1 of 6 made it.
> 
> I went and looked at a house for rent today. Its really nice and the fence is already reinforced with cement blocks and there is a ground level dog door. The land lady asked us to come back Sunday to meet her husband and her lizard. She is so excited about tortoises that she asked to meet Vern.
> Our nightmare might be over.



Hope so. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Jacqui

Good rainy morning to all of you.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> Baby Birds are so fragile. I had quail once that came into the vet clinic and 1 of 6 made it.
> 
> I went and looked at a house for rent today. Its really nice and the fence is already reinforced with cement blocks and there is a ground level dog door. The land lady asked us to come back Sunday to meet her husband and her lizard. She is so excited about tortoises that she asked to meet Vern.
> Our nightmare might be over.




Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Jacqui

sitting at the dentist's office....


----------



## Jacqui

I walk by several clumps of these each morning on my way out to the car.


----------



## Jacqui

The frogs were sure going to town this morning with all their singing. One group was right outside my window. Nice side to rain.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good rainy morning to all of you.



Saw on the news last night that you might be in for some tornadoes???? You've never mentioned that to us before. Are you anywhere near tornado alley? Hopefully rain is all you get, Jacqui.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> sitting at the dentist's office....



Ew...that's never fun. Good luck with that.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I walk by several clumps of these each morning on my way out to the car.
> View attachment 171694



What is that? It's mighty purdy. Does it have a pleasant scent?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Saw on the news last night that you might be in for some tornadoes???? You've never mentioned that to us before. Are you anywhere near tornado alley? Hopefully rain is all you get, Jacqui.



Our village in the last couple of years has had one small tornado and one straight line wind (no twirling). Last night was only strong winds (60 mph ish), and rain. Closest tornado last night was far away (like 60 miles). Night before one was spotted about 20 miles away. No major damage from either


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> What is that? It's mighty purdy. Does it have a pleasant scent?



Phlox


----------



## Jacqui

Not my bush, but thought it looked nice.


----------



## MPRC

It's so quiet I can hear all of the tortoises chewing.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Not my bush, but thought it looked nice.
> View attachment 171701



I love that. I wish it would bloom all summer instead of just in the spring. Is it bridal wreath?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I love that. I wish it would bloom all summer instead of just in the spring. Is it bridal wreath?



Yes it is. I have a couple, but other then the blooms (which is such a short season), I do not like the bush itself.


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> It's so quiet I can hear all of the tortoises chewing.



Mine are really noisey.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Momof4

Good night to all you tortoise lovers


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Good night to all you tortoise lovers


Night? Implying that I should be on my way to bed for my best sleep in years…the best sleep to you too, my dear.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Night? Implying that I should be on my way to bed for my best sleep in years…the best sleep to you too, my dear.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 171771


And yet I'm drawn to the photo …


----------



## Jacqui

*looks around*


----------



## RV's mom

Jacqui said:


> The frogs were sure going to town this morning with all their singing. One group was right outside my window. Nice side to rain.


I miss the sound of spring peepers and toads trilling in the spring time. I hate to say, but I miss Michigan, with the changing of the seasons and the awakening of the woods. Of course, "my" woods has been turned into a park and the river straightened out, so it is hardly wild anymore (except for the thugs...) Arizona has nothing to compare with the Michigan of my childhood...


----------



## Jacqui

sharkstar said:


> I miss the sound of spring peepers and toads trilling in the spring time. I hate to say, but I miss Michigan, with the changing of the seasons and the awakening of the woods. Of course, "my" woods has been turned into a park and the river straightened out, so it is hardly wild anymore (except for the thugs...) Arizona has nothing to compare with the Michigan of my childhood...



AZ is nice to visit, but for the things I want to see in my backyard, it falls short. Plus I do like having real seasons and lots of color.


----------



## Jacqui

That is not meant to insult those who love AZ. We each have our own wants and priorities. AZ is great for some.


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting, waiting for my car's oil to get changed...


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> That is not meant to insult those who love AZ. We each have our own wants and priorities. AZ is great for some.



All it took was the haboobs to dissuade me from wanting to live in AZ .


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> All it took was the haboobs to dissuade me from wanting to live in AZ .



Where on earth do you come up with these? You're almost as bad as David with his one-liners. But I must admit, I learn an awful lot from you because you make me do Google searches almost every post.

So what does everyone have planned for this beautiful day? What are you going to do when you car is finished being serviced, Jacqui? I don't have any plans. Just going to go outside and see where it takes me. Supposed to be a nice day here today - upper 70's. No haboobs in our future, thank goodness.


----------



## Yvonne G

Boy was I ever wrong about our weather. I went outside to grab a picture for the I Spy thread and it's cold and dreary out there! No sun at all. The temp is about 60F. Poor Misty's teeth are chattering.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Boy was I ever wrong about our weather. I went outside to grab a picture for the I Spy thread and it's cold and dreary out there! No sun at all. The temp is about 60F. Poor Misty's teeth are chattering.



Did you move to Nebraska?


----------



## Jacqui

Right this second, eating soup and salad at Olive Garden. Caught a couple hours nap in the parking lot.



Yvonne G said:


> Where on earth do you come up with these? You're almost as bad as David with his one-liners. But I must admit, I learn an awful lot from you because you make me do Google searches almost every post.
> 
> So what does everyone have planned for this beautiful day? What are you going to do when you car is finished being serviced, Jacqui? I don't have any plans. Just going to go outside and see where it takes me. Supposed to be a nice day here today - upper 70's. No haboobs in our future, thank goodness.


----------



## Jacqui

I am sitting here eating soup and my arms are covered with goosebumps.


----------



## Jacqui

The rain has stopped for the moment, more to come tonight and through the weekend. We aren't flooding, but around the area there are a few that are. We just have standing water in the fields.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I am sitting here eating soup and my arms are covered with goosebumps.



Are you killing time before having to go to work?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> The rain has stopped for the moment, more to come tonight and through the weekend. We aren't flooding, but around the area there are a few that are. We just have standing water in the fields.



Hopefully you won't have a repeat of last years' flooding (or river as the case may be).


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> AZ is nice to visit, but for the things I want to see in my backyard, it falls short. Plus I do like having real seasons and lots of color.


Yes Michigan was a great state , but don't miss out on the great things AZ has ! The smell of rain , the many different flowers after a rain storm , the humming birds and the great roses in bloom at Christmas time . I'm sorry you miss Michigan . I left it 30 yrs ago and if my oldest grandson wasn't graduating this year I still wouldn't go back !


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Are you killing time before having to go to work?



Done with work for the day. I am off til 9 am.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hopefully you won't have a repeat of last years' flooding (or river as the case may be).



Usually, it is once every 7 years, like the locust.


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Yes Michigan was a great state , but don't miss out on the great things AZ has ! The smell of rain , the many different flowers after a rain storm , the humming birds and the great roses in bloom at Christmas time . I'm sorry you miss Michigan . I left it 30 yrs ago and if my oldest grandson wasn't graduating this year I still wouldn't go back !



Nice you are going back for it.


----------



## Momof4

Anyone have experience with skin cancer (squamous)?


----------



## MPRC

My experiences are limited to basal cell carcinomas. I'm like a 100% risk so I'm waiting for when, not if. 
My 84 year old grandfather goes in every 3 months and they laser anything odd looking off of him.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> My experiences are limited to basal cell carcinomas. I'm like a 100% risk so I'm waiting for when, not if.
> My 84 year old grandfather goes in every 3 months and they laser anything odd looking off of him.




My husband had those in the past but this biopsy was cancer. 
Of course, it's the spot that his general didn't want to biopsy and said it was just a skin tag. 
He's a bit nervous.


----------



## MPRC

I forget, does squamous cell type cancer metastasize? I know melanoma is the really bad skin cancer. 
Next time my BF goes to the doctor I'm going to take a marker and circle a couple of his moles and pin a note to his shirt since he always forgets about them.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> I forget, does squamous cell type cancer metastasize? I know melanoma is the really bad skin cancer.
> Next time my BF goes to the doctor I'm going to take a marker and circle a couple of his moles and pin a note to his shirt since he always forgets about them.



I don't know. I'm trying not to google it because I freak myself out because everything I look up "I have!" Especially after taking my sleep meds.


----------



## MPRC

Fair enough. Stay the check off webMD


----------



## MPRC

From my 5 minutes of research SCC is the 2nd most common after basal cell and does not commonly metastasize, though it can, I read this link and found it easy to understand and not horrifying. They also keep the gory photos to a minimum : http://patient.info/doctor/squamous-cell-carcinoma-of-skin


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> From my 5 minutes of research SCC is the 2nd most common after basal cell and does not commonly metastasize, though it can, I read this link and found it easy to understand and not horrifying. They also keep the gory photos to a minimum : http://patient.info/doctor/squamous-cell-carcinoma-of-skin



Thank you! It was a good read.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Anyone have experience with skin cancer (squamous)?



I've had both basal and squamous removed from my face. The doctor removed the spots and I waited in the waiting room while the lab determined if the doctor had removed enough. The lab looks for clean skin/flesh around the edges to be sure all was removed. It has never come back.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I've had both basal and squamous removed from my face. The doctor removed the spots and I waited in the waiting room while the lab determined if the doctor had removed enough. The lab looks for clean skin/flesh around the edges to be sure all was removed. It has never come back.



Glad yours didn't come back!
When he gets back from China he goes back to get it cut out . 
Did you get a topical?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> My husband had those in the past but this biopsy was cancer.
> Of course, it's the spot that his general didn't want to biopsy and said it was just a skin tag.
> He's a bit nervous.



As I recall, usually those work out pretty good, but I know just hearing "cancer" causes panic and worry.


----------



## Yvonne G

Topical?
She uses the Mohs method:

Mohs surgery, also known as microscopically controlled surgery, was developed by Dr. F. Mohs in the 1940’s. It is a common procedure used to treat certain skin cancers and to prevent the recurrence of that cancer. Mohs Micrographic Surgery offers the highest cure rate (up to 99% for basal and squamous cell carcinomas).This precise method of treating skin cancers allows us to surgically remove the skin cancer and immediately examine the tissue to identify any remaining cancerous tissue.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> As I recall, usually those work out pretty good, but I know just hearing "cancer" causes panic and worry.



Guess I shoulda waited and read ALL the posts before replying.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Guess I shoulda waited and read ALL the posts before replying.



No, I was responding to Kathy's topical question. I'm assuming by topical she was asking if I was under general anesthesia or if it was just something like novacaine. It was done in the doctor's office and the area was deadened.


----------



## Momof4

I hope my dinner tastes good tonight! 
I had two failures this week


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> No, I was responding to Kathy's topical question. I'm assuming by topical she was asking if I was under general anesthesia or if it was just something like novacaine. It was done in the doctor's office and the area was deadened.




I guess sometimes they treat with topical meds. But I think that's if they don't do a surgery. 
We'll see what his dr says.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I hope my dinner tastes good tonight!
> I had two failures this week



What were the failures and what went wrong?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I guess sometimes they treat with topical meds. But I think that's if they don't do a surgery.
> We'll see what his dr says.



Just try to not worry too much. *hugs*


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> What were the failures and what went wrong?




Not sure but the chicken just taste horrible! Plus it was over cooked. 
The next day I made a box of cous cous with a wild rice and it was undercooked and the seasoning was yucky!!


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> I hope my dinner tastes good tonight!
> I had two failures this week



What's cookin'?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Momof4 said:


> Not sure but the chicken just taste horrible! Plus it was over cooked.
> The next day I made a box of cous cous with a wild rice and it was undercooked and the seasoning was yucky!!


Im sure we can all relate.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> What's cookin'?



I put thighs with BBQ, ponzu and brown sugar in the crockpot. 
We'll see how it comes out. 
I opened a box of Jiffy but it had bugs so it's Mac and cheese.


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> I opened a box of Jiffy but it had bugs so it's Mac and cheese.



At least you caught it before eating the mix


----------



## jaizei

I was traumatized. I still can't eat muffin mix. 

You'd think that all the weird things I've eaten it'd be no big deal but doing it unwittingly makes it different.


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> I put thighs with BBQ, ponzu and brown sugar in the crockpot.
> We'll see how it comes out.
> I opened a box of Jiffy but it had bugs so it's Mac and cheese.



Well it sounds good so far. I didn't take out anything for dinner. Guess it's ramen or frozen waffles for me.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> Well it sounds good so far. I didn't take out anything for dinner. Guess it's ramen or frozen waffles for me.




I love frozen waffles!! 
Butter, pb, eggs etc! I even had BBQ chicken and made a sandwich. Yummy!


----------



## Momof4

I think this is so cute


----------



## jaizei

I might need to take a mulligan for today.


----------



## mike taylor

It's Friday !


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I was traumatized. I still can't eat muffin mix.
> 
> You'd think that all the weird things I've eaten it'd be no big deal but doing it unwittingly makes it different.



Was only more protein.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I think this is so cute
> 
> View attachment 171859



My kind of exercise!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> It's Friday !



Yes it is.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I put thighs with BBQ, ponzu and brown sugar in the crockpot.
> We'll see how it comes out.
> I opened a box of Jiffy but it had bugs so it's Mac and cheese.



What is ponzu?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I might need to take a mulligan for today.



Oh cripes! Another google search!!


----------



## Yvonne G

So, Cameron: Does that mean you did something wrong and need a do-over?

Happy Friday everyone! I'm running errands today. I'll clean out the fridge and feed all the stuff in there to the tortoises, then be on my way. It's still a bit overcast here today, but not supposed to rain. It's hard for the weatherman to predict for my particular area because we're up against the foothills and that sometimes pushes the weather patterns away from us.

I ordered a gallon of orange oil off Amazon. I'm going to try the molasses/orange oil treatment to make it uncomfortable for the red ants all over my property. So molasses is on my shopping list too. I'll let you know if it works.

Toodle...


----------



## jaizei

It's 9:30 and I've done almost nothing.

Does not bode well for my day.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello friends


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> It's 9:30 and I've done almost nothing.
> 
> Does not bode well for my day.



Are you supposed to be working?


----------



## Momof4

Happy Friday!

I'm with Yvonne, I'm running errands my husband before he leaves for China tomorrow.
Bank, haircut, dry cleaning etc.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning ! 
Im cleaning & taking my boyfriend to the dentist for a follow up on his tooth extraction. Then i will be babysitting my 6 yr old sister later . 
Im in the mood for sweet potato


----------



## Momof4

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning !
> Im cleaning & taking my boyfriend to the dentist for a follow up on his tooth extraction. Then i will be babysitting my 6 yr old sister later .
> Im in the mood for sweet potato



Sweet potato? Hmmm
Love me some sweet potato fries


----------



## MPRC

I slept in, it was delightful. Its been raining for days and I'm getting cabin fever.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Momof4 said:


> Sweet potato? Hmmm
> Love me some sweet potato fries


Thats what i plan on making *devious face*


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> It's 9:30 and I've done almost nothing.
> 
> Does not bode well for my day.



But you still have some time to turn that around.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hello friends



Hiya!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Sweet potato? Hmmm
> Love me some sweet potato fries



Sweet tater pie!


----------



## Jacqui

Having strawberries for lunch. Saving leftovers for special ones at home.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> I'm with Yvonne, I'm running errands my husband before he leaves for China tomorrow.
> Bank, haircut, dry cleaning etc.



How long will he be gone this time?


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Are you supposed to be working?
> 
> View attachment 171926



Could be, though I don't think I'm supposed to be. Why do today what you can do tomorrow, right?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> But you still have some time to turn that around.



Months almost over, I should just save it up and get a fresh start in May.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Months almost over, I should just save it up and get a fresh start in May.



Procrastinators rule!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Could be, though I don't think I'm supposed to be. Why do today what you can do tomorrow, right?



Because sometimes tomorrow never comes.


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> Procrastinators rule!



I wish my accountant agreed. Back to playing catch up on taxes I go....


----------



## jaizei

LaDukePhoto said:


> I wish my accountant agreed. Back to playing catch up on taxes I go....




That's what they invented extensions for. 6 more months to work on my tax avoidance.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Because sometimes tomorrow never comes.



In that case, I don't think I'd be worrying about whatever it is I'm not doing.


----------



## mike taylor

Little momma's back at it again . Hopefully these will be good .


----------



## MPRC

She's giving you a bit of a stink eye, eh?


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> She's giving you a bit of a stink eye, eh?


Looks like he isn't the only one watching.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Ew...that's never fun. Good luck with that.




Would be if she had Monte's butt in them Lee jeans to stare at.....oh man!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Not my bush, but thought it looked nice.
> View attachment 171701


 OMG Jacqui, I have been wanting one of those bushes bad. And that one is beautiful.....


----------



## mike taylor

LaDukePhoto said:


> She's giving you a bit of a stink eye, eh?


She seems to be in a trance.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, everybody is telling their plans for the day, only it's 4:30pm here in Corvallis, and I watched 5 movies without getting off the couch. It's raining something awful. I watched movies I'd never watch, and for the millionth time Pulp Fiction. Love that movie....hmmmm that's a great burger......the Big Kahuna Burger


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> She seems to be in a trance.






Must not be miss Mc Evil.......the stink eye part would be her.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Look at my sister. That's an Appaloosa filly named, Plain Brown Wrapper.......the other used to be my sister, her hair is just not her......couldn't get rid of the blur, sorry


----------



## Myroli

Random question but does anyone know if carrot tops are safe to feed sulcatas? I know it's Okaye to give a bit of raw carrot every once and awhile but not sure about the green stuff on top


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Myroli said:


> Random question but does anyone know if carrot tops are safe to feed sulcatas? I know it's Okaye to give a bit of raw carrot every once and awhile but not sure about the green stuff on top


Tortoise table says feed sparingly because :
"Carrot tops contain a high percentage of oxalic acid, potassium and are rich in protein, so should be fed sparingly, if at all."


----------



## Myroli

Okaye, thank you


----------



## Myroli

My rabbit can just eat most of them then, Ki will only get a bite or two and then a bite of carrot


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I feed them to my birds, and my Sulcata love them. But to me they're bird food.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Because sometimes tomorrow never comes.




tomorrow never does come, it's always today. right here right now is all we ever have....


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Look at my sister. That's an Appaloosa filly named, Plain Brown Wrapper.......the other used to be my sister, her hair is just not her......couldn't get rid of the blur, sorry




Oh lordy! It looks like I have Jimmy Durante's nose and chameleon fingers. But what a cute little horsey baby.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I thought you had Noxema on your nose. But in the actual pix it's the sun. I see on the back you've written Ima Dopted. That's good too. I like wrapper better. Was that the same horse?
It reads she's Vandy's 4th foal 1984......she was 3 months. Remember how much fun the horses were? Big Mac, Wendy, Girl, Vandy.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> My kind of exercise!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Maggie Cummings

It's MY week-end......*TALLADEGA TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA TALLADEGA  TALLADEGATALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA *
*TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA * *TALLADEGA * *TALLADEGA * *TALLADEGA * YES! *TALLADEGA TALLADEGA * *TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA *
*TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA  
TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA *
 Talladega  I won't  answer the door or phone. Course, nobody calls or knocks that much. 'cept those looking for a specific thing. 
* TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALL**A**DEGA  **TALLADEGA *


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I thought you had Noxema on your nose. But in the actual pix it's the sun. I see on the back you've written Ima Dopted. That's good too. I like wrapper better. Was that the same horse?
> It reads she's Vandy's 4th foal 1984......she was 3 months. Remember how much fun the horses were? Big Mac, Wendy, Girl, Vandy.....



We called her Ima Dopted at first, but we registered her as Plain Brown Wrapper.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've mentioned the two pythons I had while in my early 20's, well here they are. My Burmese python and my reticulated python, as well as the band, "Last Child". Of the 3 band members only one, the tallest one, was scared to death during the entire shoot.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oops, the picture …


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oops, the picture …
> View attachment 172036


That's what happens when you drink coors !


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon!


----------



## Momof4

Happy Saturday!! 

We have wet cool weather and my baby DT is grumpy today. Pacing and pacing in his indoor enclosure.

I took my hubby to the airport at 6:00am and now putting together a crib for my grandson. We bought it off Craig's List yesterday. My 10 yr old is helping me. Let's hope it stands when we're done


----------



## mike taylor

I need to get my fat self up and outside . Need to feed my animals an clean my snapping turtle enclosure .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I need to get my fat self up and outside . Need to feed my animals an clean my snapping turtle enclosure .



...and do some naked gardening?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> It's MY week-end......*TALLADEGA TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA TALLADEGA  TALLADEGATALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA *
> *TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA * *TALLADEGA * *TALLADEGA * *TALLADEGA * YES! *TALLADEGA TALLADEGA * *TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA *
> *TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA TALLADEGA
> TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA *
> Talladega  I won't  answer the door or phone. Course, nobody calls or knocks that much. 'cept those looking for a specific thing.
> * TALLADEGA  TALLADEGA  TALL**A**DEGA  **TALLADEGA *



So Maggie, any car race this weekend? Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Happy Saturday!!
> 
> We have wet cool weather and my baby DT is grumpy today. Pacing and pacing in his indoor enclosure.
> 
> I took my hubby to the airport at 6:00am and now putting together a crib for my grandson. We bought it off Craig's List yesterday. My 10 yr old is helping me. Let's hope it stands when we're done



I'm sure the two of you will do a wonderful job! So the baby is graduating to a crib, huh?

We have a beautiful day here. It's a bit too breezy to suit me, but real warm.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> ...and do some naked gardening?


Yes ! I almost forgot ! I'll be sure to post pictures ! Hahaha


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Yes ! I almost forgot ! I'll be sure to post pictures ! Hahaha




Oh baby, that would be great to see.....


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I'm sure the two of you will do a wonderful job! So the baby is graduating to a crib, huh?
> 
> We have a beautiful day here. It's a bit too breezy to suit me, but real warm.



They grow too fast! He pulls himself up to standing position now. 
The crib was a piece of cake!


----------



## dmmj

I finally figured out why all the pictures of me look so bad. It's my face


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> I finally figured out why all the pictures of me look so bad. It's my face


NO ! The smile isn't big enough !


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> NO ! The smile isn't big enough !



What a sweet reply.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> What a sweet reply.


Smiles are better then $500.00 make up !


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've mentioned the two pythons I had while in my early 20's, well here they are. My Burmese python and my reticulated python, as well as the band, "Last Child". Of the 3 band members only one, the tallest one, was scared to death during the entire shoot.


It shows on his face! And how hes behind them but not holding the snake


----------



## dmmj

I really don't like to make plans for the day. Because then the word premeditated gets thrown around in court too much


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning. The sun is out, my cold is feeling a bit better ... and I have a trip to see my in-laws today that doesn't exactly enthuse me.


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Good morning. The sun is out, my cold is feeling a bit better ... and I have a trip to see my in-laws today that doesn't exactly enthuse me.



Two out of three isn't bad.


----------



## RV's mom

jaizei said:


> All it took was the haboobs to dissuade me from wanting to live in AZ .


I live here because my job, my spouse and mom in law are here... I'm uprooted from Michigan and here in AZ. I dislike the heat, and the quality of sunlight is so different.. it hurts, and there is no way to quantify what I mean about that. And the haboobs. Yea. Dust storms on steroids. My sister was visiting and we were shopping. I got a phone call from my brother in Michigan telling us to get inside as a nasty storm was coming (he was watching the weather channel). We laughed, said we were in it, and yes. I was a nasty one. Not rain drops, but huge mud drops. If you were driving, you couldn't see anything at all. And then the rain came. The good side about that is usually the rain brings cooler temperatures. And I work nights so I don't have to deal with the heat and light issues. All I have to do is make sure the 'pasture' (backyard) is growing green for RV.


----------



## RV's mom

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Yes Michigan was a great state , but don't miss out on the great things AZ has ! The smell of rain , the many different flowers after a rain storm , the humming birds and the great roses in bloom at Christmas time . I'm sorry you miss Michigan . I left it 30 yrs ago and if my oldest grandson wasn't graduating this year I still wouldn't go back !


I would go back, but not to the Detroit area. I'd probably try to go to the UP, or at the very least the northern part of the state.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

sharkstar said:


> I would go back, but not to the Detroit area. I'd probably try to go to the UP, or at the very least the northern part of the state.


I'm from Saginaw , northern AZ has everything the UP has and more ! But good luck in your future .


----------



## Yvonne G

sharkstar said:


> I live here because my job, my spouse and mom in law are here... I'm uprooted from Michigan and here in AZ. I dislike the heat, and the quality of sunlight is so different.. it hurts, and there is no way to quantify what I mean about that. And the haboobs. Yea. Dust storms on steroids. My sister was visiting and we were shopping. I got a phone call from my brother in Michigan telling us to get inside as a nasty storm was coming (he was watching the weather channel). We laughed, said we were in it, and yes. I was a nasty one. Not rain drops, but huge mud drops. If you were driving, you couldn't see anything at all. And then the rain came. The good side about that is usually the rain brings cooler temperatures. And I work nights so I don't have to deal with the heat and light issues. All I have to do is make sure the 'pasture' (backyard) is growing green for RV.



I thought you retired...or am I mixing you up with someone else?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

sharkstar said:


> I would go back, but not to the Detroit area. I'd probably try to go to the UP, or at the very least the northern part of the state.


Black ice , tornado s ,water problems , and blowing snow !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

When I was driving truck, 3 of my different companies had main terminals in Phoenix. What a horrible place. They have 2 seasons, warm and hot. It takes forever to drive from one place to another. And watch carefully or you'll have a sh*tload of wanna b gangsters hanging off your trailer trying to get in. I had to whip my trailer at one group and flung on guy hard against a pole. He was bad hurt. I didn't even stop. Read about it in the paper the next day. The cops said I did right by not stopping after I hurt the guy!!!
If Corvallis had one or two more months more of sun it would have the perfect weather, and the town is almost great. But 7 months of rain is too much for me and my torts, guess what race is today. Had the Xfinity race at what track yesterday? Now is the big one.....Sprint Cup and.......where? Ya'll should know by now, any answers ????? Where is my favorite race today.????????
I told the Pastor I wouldn't be in church today cuse of what race?


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> When I was driving truck, 3 of my different companies had main terminals in Phoenix. What a horrible place. They have 2 seasons, warm and hot. It takes forever to drive from one place to another. And watch carefully or you'll have a sh*tload of wanna b gangsters hanging off your trailer trying to get in. I had to whip my trailer at one group and flung on guy hard against a pole. He was bad hurt. I didn't even stop. Read about it in the paper the next day. The cops said I did right by not stopping after I hurt the guy!!!
> If Corvallis had one or two more months more of sun it would have the perfect weather, and the town is almost great. But 7 months of rain is too much for me and my torts, guess what race is today. Had the Xfinity race at what track yesterday? Now is the big one.....Sprint Cup and.......where? Ya'll should know by now, any answers ????? Where is my favorite race today.????????
> I told the Pastor I wouldn't be in church today cuse of what race?



Will Ricky Bobby be there?


----------



## mike taylor

Look little baby box turtle . Found him in my enclosure .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Look little baby box turtle . Found him in my enclosure .




How? Wild or from your hot wife's box turtle?


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Look little baby box turtle . Found him in my enclosure .




He's super cute!!


----------



## mike taylor

He was in the box turtles enclosure . So I'm guessing it's from them or I built a enclosure over a nest .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Will Ricky Bobby be there?




Good God I hope not. I never even watched that stupid movie.....What happened to a naked Mike?


----------



## mike taylor

McEvil shut me down sorry ladies ! Haha


----------



## MPRC

I'm taking Vern to visit the possible new landlords today. We already had to stop at the reptile store for a bath because he refused to poo this morning. Its like he knew something was up.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> He was in the box turtles enclosure . So I'm guessing it's from them or I built a enclosure over a nest .




How exciting!! We need more pics!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> McEvil shut me down sorry ladies ! Haha





coward


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> How exciting!! We need more pics!




He looks just like Buddy. Maybe they're related.....


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

LaDukePhoto said:


> I'm taking Vern to visit the possible new landlords today. We already had to stop at the reptile store for a bath because he refused to poo this morning. Its like he knew something was up.


How did it go? Im sure Vern was able to persuade them to approving you.


----------



## MPRC

Fingers crossed. They are calling our references tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> coward


Not a coward I just know who butters my bread . hahaha


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Not a coward I just know who butters my bread . hahaha




I'm so good at making you feel that Catholic guilt. NO married man should appear nekked in any public place....


----------



## Momof4

My eyes have gotten so bad! I read better without my contacts or glasses. 
My friend lent me a good book and I couldn't even get past the first few pages! 

Time to go in!


----------



## RV's mom

Yvonne G said:


> I thought you retired...or am I mixing you up with someone else?


no, not yet retired....... But in 3 short years... or sooner, I don't know.

My "new" knee is problematic. The ortho doc is trying to figure out if it needs a 'redo'. Man. The new knee is only 6 years old now, but has been a problem from the start. The old replacement is 16 years old and still going strong.


----------



## RV's mom

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Black ice , tornado s ,water problems , and blowing snow !


black ice. I know it. .. .. I did 3 360's through an intersection against the red light because of freaking black ice. 
and yet lived to tell the tale.


----------



## RV's mom

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm from Saginaw , northern AZ has everything the UP has and more ! But good luck in your future .


and good luck to you as well.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

So depressed, now I will never be taking a grandchild to see the circus. The elephants are no longer. It is a sad day.


----------



## Jacqui

Off to work I go....


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> So depressed, now I will never be taking a grandchild to see the circus. The elephants are no longer. It is a sad day.




Are you joking with us?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> So depressed, now I will never be taking a grandchild to see the circus. The elephants are no longer. It is a sad day.



There must be a story on the news that I haven't read. What is this about?


----------



## Yvonne G

I had to Google it:

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money...ng-bros-circus-elephants-retire-may/78632356/


----------



## Jacqui

Soon the circus will have no animals only boring human acts. So glad I grew up in a different time.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Soon the circus will have no animals only boring human acts. So glad I grew up in a different time.


Having seen animal free Circuses like Cirque du Soleil, I wouldn't describe them as boring. Different, but not boring. 

Few circuses over here have performing 'wild' animals now and, personally, I prefer it that way. I'd better not say on more... otherwise I will be told off for political debate.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Having seen animal free Circuses like Cirque du Soleil, I wouldn't describe them as boring. Different, but not boring.
> 
> Few circuses over here have performing 'wild' animals now and, personally, I prefer it that way. I'd better not say on more... otherwise I will be told off for political debate.




Same here! I always felt bad for the animals and my kids know not to ask me to take them. 

Happy Monday any plans today?


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Same here! I always felt bad for the animals and my kids know not to ask me to take them.
> 
> Happy Monday any plans today?


Today is almost over. It's nearly 5pm 

We had a public holiday here. My husband and I spent the day down on the riverbank looking for signs of water voles for a national survey. 

We took part last year, but this year we saw nothing.  I will try again in a couple of weeks. Water voles are scarce, but we do usually have them round here. 

They are predated by non-native mink that were released by activists from fur farms in the 1980s - I really hope the mink haven't spread to our river.


----------



## Yvonne G

I tried out my shredder/chipper this a.m. It's going to take a long time, but the result is quite satisfactory.  The brush pile used to be about 4' tall. It has now been reduced to this:




...and m-m-m-m-m, that sun feels SO GOOD!!


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Having seen animal free Circuses like Cirque du Soleil, I wouldn't describe them as boring. Different, but not boring.
> 
> Few circuses over here have performing 'wild' animals now and, personally, I prefer it that way. I'd better not say on more... otherwise I will be told off for political debate.



I go to the circus for the animal acts. I never enjoyed the high wire type acts. We each have our own tastes which makes things interesting.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I tried out my shredder/chipper this a.m. It's going to take a long time, but the result is quite satisfactory. The brush pile used to be about 4' tall. It has now been reduced to this:
> 
> View attachment 172199


We bought a chipper a few years ago. It is very satisfying to use


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I go to the circus for the animal acts. I never enjoyed the high wire type acts. We each have our own tastes which makes things interesting.



I may be all wet, but I have the notion that big circuses like Barnum & Bailey, Ringling Bros. etc. take good care of their animals. Like you, Jacqui, I would go to see the animals (that is, if you could get me out of the house). I haven't seen any derogatory remarks about Tom and his trained animals. If a person wants his animals to continue to perform, they have to treat them well and take good care of them. No?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I tried out my shredder/chipper this a.m. It's going to take a long time, but the result is quite satisfactory. The brush pile used to be about 4' tall. It has now been reduced to this:
> 
> View attachment 172199
> 
> 
> ...and m-m-m-m-m, that sun feels SO GOOD!!
> 
> View attachment 172200
> View attachment 172201



Glad the chipper is working well for you! 
Misty looks so happy getting her tan on


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As Maggie points out, we get plenty of rain here. Currently though, I'm not complaining


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Ken! *waves*


----------



## MPRC

Here come the clouds....just as we start moving things out of storage for relocation. No, we haven't gotten the house YET, but the temporary restraining order against the landlord has expired and it was ruled we aren't 'threatened' enough by a large man with lots of guns and military training screaming at us and making threats so it isn't being made permanent. Now we are scattering our stuff all over Eugene while we find somewhere to be that isn't here. 

If you believe in sending good vibes send them to me. And every time you have a negative thought direct it right at my landlord. 
Even if you are just hoping he sneezes and doesn't have a tissue, I'll accept it!


----------



## mike taylor

It's funny watching your son teach his son the things you taught him. I taught him to ride a bike by bending his wheels up a little everyday . Now his son is learning the same way .


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> Here come the clouds....just as we start moving things out of storage for relocation. No, we haven't gotten the house YET, but the temporary restraining order against the landlord has expired and it was ruled we aren't 'threatened' enough by a large man with lots of guns and military training screaming at us and making threats so it isn't being made permanent. Now we are scattering our stuff all over Eugene while we find somewhere to be that isn't here.
> 
> If you believe in sending good vibes send them to me. And every time you have a negative thought direct it right at my landlord.
> Even if you are just hoping he sneezes and doesn't have a tissue, I'll accept it!




I'll send you good vibes!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning !


----------



## Jacqui

The frogs were in full chorus, the sliver of bright moon slowly rising over a nearby house, and the sky a medium blue with the stars still shining. This was my morning, while walking my dogs. A bit cool (40), had me wishing I were wearing a sweat shirt rather then a t-shirt.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> It's funny watching your son teach his son the things you taught him. I taught him to ride a bike by bending his wheels up a little everyday . Now his son is learning the same way .



Neat!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> The frogs were in full chorus, the sliver of bright moon slowly rising over a nearby house, and the sky a medium blue with the stars still shining. This was my morning, while walking my dogs. A bit cool (40), had me wishing I were wearing a sweat shirt rather then a t-shirt.




I miss the sounds of frogs! We moved here 6 years ago and I never here them anymore. 
At our old house we would open our bedroom window in the summer and pretend like we were camping


----------



## Jacqui

The frogs are thick in this area.


----------



## Jacqui

Wake up folks!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Wake up folks!




I'm awake!!! 

I bought myself a baby monitor so I can work in the pens while the baby naps. I used to run up and down the back yard stairs several times to check on him. I'm done with that nonsense


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> I'm awake!!!
> 
> I bought myself a baby monitor so I can work in the pens while the baby naps. I used to run up and down the back yard stairs several times to check on him. I'm done with that nonsense
> View attachment 172306


Those steps are great for the figure if you live through them !


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm awake!!!
> 
> I bought myself a baby monitor so I can work in the pens while the baby naps. I used to run up and down the back yard stairs several times to check on him. I'm done with that nonsense
> View attachment 172306



I hope I didn't wake him with my yelling.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I hope I didn't wake him with my yelling.



You almost did, but I patted his back 

Starting tomorrow I'm playing relaxation music for nap. He has been waking at every tiny sound lately. 

His room is right off the kitchen and garage so he hears everything!


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> You almost did, but I patted his back
> 
> Starting tomorrow I'm playing relaxation music for nap. He has been waking at every tiny sound lately.
> 
> His room is right off the kitchen and garage so he hears everything!



What about a fan in the room for white noise?


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> What about a fan in the room for white noise?



I haven't done that in awhile but I was thinking that I would be using less electricity. We have solar and our bill last month was $33! I was trying to get it lower


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> The frogs were in full chorus, the sliver of bright moon slowly rising over a nearby house, and the sky a medium blue with the stars still shining. This was my morning, while walking my dogs. A bit cool (40), had me wishing I were wearing a sweat shirt rather then a t-shirt.


Neat !


----------



## mike taylor

Look at all of these nice delicious blackberries ! The tortoises are smacking them down and tell yah !
That is a spring mix box full of them . Drives my neighbor nuts that I give them all to the tortoises .haha


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> What about a fan in the room for white noise?



Helps me I know.


----------



## MPRC

We just got approved for the house. Plus side: lots of room, tortoise friendly yard, full sized kitchen, 2 car garage, nice landlords. Downside: Increased expenses  But I'm going to make it work darn it. I just called and had my renter's insurance changed to cover their request of $500k of liability. Seems high, but it's only costing me $140/yr.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> We just got approved for the house. Plus side: lots of room, tortoise friendly yard, full sized kitchen, 2 car garage, nice landlords. Downside: Increased expenses  But I'm going to make it work darn it. I just called and had my renter's insurance changed to cover their request of $500k of liability. Seems high, but it's only costing me $140/yr.




Hip hip hooray!!
When is the big move?


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> Hip hip hooray!!
> When is the big move?



Signing papers on Saturday or Sunday. Our current high and mighty ruler of all things land lord-y asked what he could possibly do to get us to move out by June 19th when our lease actually ends. I'm trying to decide if I should ask for anything (money back, etc) or if I should just give him the finger and be done with him. We will be out long before the 19th of June, but I don't need to tell him that yet.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> Signing papers on Saturday or Sunday. Our current high and mighty ruler of all things land lord-y asked what he could possibly do to get us to move out by June 19th when our lease actually ends. I'm trying to decide if I should ask for anything (money back, etc) or if I should just give him the finger and be done with him. We will be out long before the 19th of June, but I don't need to tell him that yet.




I would just give him the finger and move on


----------



## MPRC

Yeah, we've decided to keep our P.O. box that is going to be 30 miles from our new place for a few months just so he wont get our new address. As far as I'm concerned on the last day here I will be civil, I will shake his hand, and if he gives us our deposit right then I'm going to tell him that I hope I NEVER have to see him again. 

We already had to awkwardly explain to the new landlords that he wasn't a very cool dude and that they shouldn't contact him. We had the neighbor who also rents from him corroborate that as one of our references.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Good morning! How are you? 
Are you all settled into your new digs?


----------



## mike taylor

Morning people .


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> We just got approved for the house. Plus side: lots of room, tortoise friendly yard, full sized kitchen, 2 car garage, nice landlords. Downside: Increased expenses  But I'm going to make it work darn it. I just called and had my renter's insurance changed to cover their request of $500k of liability. Seems high, but it's only costing me $140/yr.



Why are they worried about your coverage? Doesn't that just cover your losses?


----------



## Jacqui

Oriental buffet for lunch. Wish you all were here.


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> Why are they worried about your coverage? Doesn't that just cover your losses?



They are concerned that if someone is injured on the property that as the property owners that person could go after them for damages/medical bills etc. if we are not covered. Yay for living in a litigious society!


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> They are concerned that if someone is injured on the property that as the property owners that person could go after them for damages/medical bills etc. if we are not covered. Yay for living in a litigious society!



So they don't have insurance on it?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good morning Jacqui! 

It's looking like another beautiful day here. It's hard to believe it snowed a week ago!


----------



## dmmj

just a word of warning the rhythm is going to get you tonight. It got me


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

All the tree frogs in my lower pasture just stopped making their ruckus. I usually figure that's a response to some critter coming through that's a threat to them. Ava, the mindless Doberman that owns my heart isn't reacting at all though. I know I'm not putting on my muck boots to go investigate.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

New in the world of this Cowboy, the Oregon DMV has determined that I'm no threat as a driver to others on the road and they have reissued me my driving privileges. For those that don't know, I live far enough out in the boondocks that there is no public transit available to me, and now I can go to town for food if I want. Trust me, this is huge for me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For those that don't know, I live far enough out in the boondocks that there is no public transit available to me, and now I can go to town for food if I want.




I'm the blue dot, and Silverton, the closest real town to me is like 7 hours walking one way yet only 15 minutes by truck.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> New in the world of this Cowboy, the Oregon DMV has determined that I'm no threat as a driver to others on the road and they have reissued me my driving privileges. For those that don't know, I live far enough out in the boondocks that there is no public transit available to me, and now I can go to town for food if I want. Trust me, this is huge for me.



Congrats!


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Jacqui!
> 
> It's looking like another beautiful day here. It's hard to believe it snowed a week ago!



*waves* Nice to have beautiful weather isn't it.


----------



## dmmj

just remember if you were to die tonight life would continue going on without you think about that


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> just remember if you were to die tonight life would continue going on without you think about that



I've never died before so we can't be sure.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> So they don't have insurance on it?



There's no such thing as too much insurance.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I've never died before so we can't be sure.



And let's not do any experimenting.


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> just remember if you were to die tonight life would continue going on without you think about that



David, I think about it everyday and I tear up. I'm totally afraid of dying only because I have babies.


----------



## Momof4

We are expecting some rain this evening thru Sunday I believe. 

Bring it on! We have a project going on in the front yard so my sprinklers have been turned off for 3 weeks!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 172498
> I'm the blue dot, and Silverton, the closest real town to me is like 7 hours walking one way yet only 15 minutes by truck.



Don't you first need a set of wheels? And, by the way...it's time for you to change your signature.


----------



## jaizei

My printer said one of the ink cartridges was low in like October so I ordered a set but figured I'd wait until it was actually out to change it.

Finally ran out today and I ve somehow misplace the cartridges in the last 7 months.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> My printer said one of the ink cartridges was low in like October so I ordered a set but figured I'd wait until it was actually out to change it.
> 
> Finally ran out today and I ve somehow misplace the cartridges in the last 7 months.



This sounds like something I would do.


----------



## Yvonne G

So I was busy typing up a long answer about scuffed up shells and the electricity went out. You never realize how much you depend upon the basics in life until you have to do without them. My phone is a cordless, but it doesn't work unless the base is plugged in to electricity. So, no phone. My clock is either the one on my computer or the one on my cable box, and neither of those appliances work unless plugged in to electricity. So, no clock. My in-the-house-tortoises depend upon lights to be able to warm up, and their lights don't work unless plugged in to electricity. So cold tortoises. Lucky for Misty her internal clock was working just fine. She always tells me when it's lunch time (11a). So I fed Misty and sat down to read my Kindle for a little while. After what seemed like about an hour or so, I noticed the power had come back on. The clock on the cable box said 10:50a. I looked at Misty and said, "Liar, liar, pants on fire!!!"


----------



## MPRC

Ooh, I was going to say that I could stalk Ken now, but I have a feeling he might like that.


----------



## AZtortMom

Howdy all. 
I'm sitting in line at the Home Depot to pick up a bunch of cinder blocks to section off part of the yard because Shelly needs her own yard now. 
She decided to flip over Moe. *Sigh* I'm glad I found Moe in time. I have no idea how long is was like that. Some much for the happy trio


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Howdy all.
> I'm sitting in line at the Home Depot to pick up a bunch of cinder blocks to section off part of the yard because Shelly needs her own yard now.
> She decided to flip over Moe. *Sigh* I'm glad I found Moe in time. I have no idea how long is was like that. Some much for the happy trio



You knew it was inevitable, right?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yuppers. Shelly was a spit fire even when she was a little bean


----------



## Yvonne G

Anybody ever wonder what happened to:

@Barista5261
@Kerryann
@ijmccollum
@Sulcata_Sandy
@tortoisetime565
@Moozillion
@JAYGEE 
@tortdad 
@smarch 
@the_newzie 
@Yellow Turtle01


----------



## MPRC

I worry about that day with my smallest tortoise. She already rams the big tortoise, he just hasn't noticed yet because he's 12lbs and shes 1lb. She's our little piranha.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> My printer said one of the ink cartridges was low in like October so I ordered a set but figured I'd wait until it was actually out to change it.
> 
> Finally ran out today and I ve somehow misplace the cartridges in the last 7 months.



Lol sounds like me.


----------



## JAYGEE

Yvonne G said:


> Anybody ever wonder what happened to:
> 
> @Barista5261
> @Kerryann
> @ijmccollum
> @Sulcata_Sandy
> @tortoisetime565
> @Moozillion
> @JAYGEE
> @tortdad
> @smarch
> @the_newzie
> @Yellow Turtle01


Hey Guys!! I'm still here, just busy with school, work, and the family. I lurk pretty often but don't post.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lookin' good, JAYGEE!! (and I'm glad we didn't lose you)


----------



## jaizei

LaDukePhoto said:


> Ooh, I was going to say that I could stalk Ken now, but I have a feeling he might like that.



Way ahead of you. I'm pretty sure he actually wants that since he keeps posting his location.


----------



## Momof4

JAYGEE said:


> Hey Guys!! I'm still here, just busy with school, work, and the family. I lurk pretty often but don't post.




If you lurk at least say hello!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Anybody ever wonder what happened to:
> 
> @Barista5261
> @Kerryann
> @ijmccollum
> @Sulcata_Sandy
> @tortoisetime565
> @Moozillion
> @JAYGEE
> @tortdad
> @smarch
> @the_newzie
> @Yellow Turtle01




I do all the time! I guess we're not exciting enough 
I'm pretty busy but live a very quiet simple life so I don't have much to say. I'll answer any questions but never really know what to report.


----------



## MPRC

Sitting in the sun watching Vern wander. Just waiting for it to get dark so we can light that slash pile and have some adult beverages around it.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> Sitting in the sun watching Vern wander. Just waiting for it to get dark so we can light that slash pile and have some adult beverages around it.
> View attachment 172556




Everything is so green!! That's going to be a lovely fire!


----------



## Momof4

@LaDukePhoto
What's on the happy hour menu


----------



## MPRC

Happy hour is in liquid form tonight @Momof4 - My signature drink tonight is a 2qt bottle of citrus vodka, lemonade and blackberry ginger ale. (I love carbonation, my boyfriend hates it) 

As soon as the landlord goes back to whatever bridge he lives under we are going to back the truck up, drop the tailgate and drink booze and eat pretzels. Hopefully by the end of the night we'll forget we still have to live here a couple more weeks.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Way ahead of you. I'm pretty sure he actually wants that since he keeps posting his location.


 when they post their location it takes all the fun out of stalking or so I'm told


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> Happy hour is in liquid form tonight @Momof4 - My signature drink tonight is a 2qt bottle of citrus vodka, lemonade and blackberry ginger ale. (I love carbonation, my boyfriend hates it)
> 
> As soon as the landlord goes back to whatever bridge he lives under we are going to back the truck up, drop the tailgate and drink booze and eat pretzels. Hopefully by the end of the night we'll forget we still have to live here a couple more weeks.




Sounds wonderful!! I may try that concoction!!

Your tailgating reminds me that every vehicle we have bought we always christen it with a drink. 
Usually while in the garage looking thru the manual or setting the radio!
In the past 20 yrs it's been a lot of cars, trucks, boats and rv's.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Don't you first need a set of wheels? And, by the way...it's time for you to change your signature.


I'm working on the wheels part second on my list Friday. As for my signature, I just tried logging on with my kindle Fire and it seems I've forgotten my password. I guess hittin yer head on pavement at freeway speeds will do that to ya. I've submitted a request to the powers that be that I received some help in this area. I only hit my head once, and I've still got my, by birth wonderfully great looks, I guess though ones brain is just a little more dainty than that, LOL. I think I've fully recovered and then something rears its ugly head to remind me that I don't. Now here I'm just truthing you, I'm just thankful I've got the entire series of the "Twilight Zone" on DVD. All 36 DVD's. This helps keep me grounded in reality while I watch trying to guess what is really going on around me. 
I'm not even going to proof read that. I'm just gonna post, and cross Ava's toes.


----------



## mike taylor

It's Friday !


----------



## JAYGEE

Yvonne G said:


> Lookin' good, JAYGEE!! (and I'm glad we didn't lose you)


Thank you! I'll be back after finals!


----------



## JAYGEE

Momof4 said:


> If you lurk at least say hello!!


Will do!


----------



## JAYGEE

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm working on the wheels part second on my list Friday. As for my signature, I just tried logging on with my kindle Fire and it seems I've forgotten my password. I guess hittin yer head on pavement at freeway speeds will do that to ya. I've submitted a request to the powers that be that I received some help in this area. I only hit my head once, and I've still got my, by birth wonderfully great looks, I guess though ones brain is just a little more dainty than that, LOL. I think I've fully recovered and then something rears its ugly head to remind me that I don't. Now here I'm just truthing you, I'm just thankful I've got the entire series of the "Twilight Zone" on DVD. All 36 DVD's. This helps keep me grounded in reality while I watch trying to guess what is really going on around me.
> I'm not even going to proof read that. I'm just gonna post, and cross Ava's toes.


@Cowboy_Ken Cheech is getting big, she looks great.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Here's to today being so much better then yesterday.


----------



## Jacqui

I don't think my tortoises appreciate the work and pain I go through for them.



The pictures don't really show the purdy pink/red color or bumps the inside of my arms are now sporting, even overnight and using cream on it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Is that from stinging nettles? Ouch!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I don't think my tortoises appreciate the work and pain I go through for them.
> View attachment 172595
> View attachment 172596
> 
> The pictures don't really show the purdy pink/red color or bumps the inside of my arms are now sporting, even overnight and using cream on it.




That looks so annoying!! 
Hope it subsides soon!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Is that from stinging nettles? Ouch!



No, that would have been so much worse. That is from what I call sticktights. No sure what they are really called.


----------



## Momof4

Not such a great morning?
I forgot all about muffins for moms at school this morning and my daughter was really sad. My friends texted me. 
I also have the biggest headache!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Not such a great morning?
> I forgot all about muffins for moms at school this morning and my daughter was really sad. My friends texted me.
> I also have the biggest headache!



Sounds like she should have reminded you. Hope by now the headache is history.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, at least you have an excuse. Sorry you missed the day at school. Is the headache from the barometric pressure because of the rain? All it does for me it cause a runny nose. I'm living on antihistamine.


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> Well, at least you have an excuse. Sorry you missed the day at school. Is the headache from the barometric pressure because of the rain? All it does for me it cause a runny nose. I'm living on antihistamine.



I get horrible headaches from weather changes. My ex and I used to both have to call in sick to work with migraines for the first BIG weather change of the summer and the first big one in the fall because we couldn't even open our eyes or turn on the lights.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Well, at least you have an excuse. Sorry you missed the day at school. Is the headache from the barometric pressure because of the rain? All it does for me it cause a runny nose. I'm living on antihistamine.




My head hurt so bad on the way to my app that I was almost sick. I think it had something to do with my workout from yesterday. The meds finally kicked in about 11:30. 

The worst part about missing muffins with moms this morning is the lecture I'm going to get from her when she gets in the car! 

This child is very moody! I'm in car waiting for her now.


----------



## MPRC

My landlord just offered me $750 to move out a month early. Looks like he really doesn't want us here. That might just be enough incentive to get us out.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

LaDukePhoto said:


> My landlord just offered me $750 to move out a month early. Looks like he really doesn't want us here. That might just be enough incentive to get us out.


Get the cash up front !


----------



## MPRC

Looks like we will get 2/3 up front and our $500 deposit once we clear things out so they can see that we didn't trash the place. This is our last months rent, deposit and the extra incentive. The proxy for the landlord (since we aren't really on speaking terms with the actual landlord) said he will write up an agreement this weekend. 

It will be a relief for me if we are out of here early. We joked about it being worth losing the last months rent to keep the apartment until 6/19 just so we can blast a mix of mariachi, polka, yodeling and porn noises 24/7 for a month. I think we are going to be okay abandoning that plan.


----------



## CathyNed

Hey guys! Im off work for a fornight! Ive got shingles! My tort is the only one who will fome anywhere near me!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ouch! That's painful.


----------



## mike taylor

Headed to Austin TX . About three hours away . Derby time so if you're around Austin come check it out stars at three . 6110 trade center Dr. 78744


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Headed to Austin TX . About three hours away . Derby time so if you're around Austin come check it out stars at three . 6110 trade center Dr. 78744



Tomorrow?


----------



## Momof4

CathyNed said:


> Hey guys! Im off work for a fornight! Ive got shingles! My tort is the only one who will fome anywhere near me!




Yuck!! I feel for you! I had it twice in the past couple of years!


----------



## mike taylor

jaizei said:


> Tomorrow?


Headed there to right now . Games start tomorrow at 3:00.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Headed there to right now . Games start tomorrow at 3:00.


And some sort of meteor shower as an added bonus. Look towards the south. 
And here's more;
The Perseids /ˈpərsiːɪdz/ are a prolific meteor shower associated with the comet Swift–Tuttle. The Perseids are so called because the point from which they appear to come, called the radiant, lies in the constellation Perseus. The name derives in part from the word Perseides (Περσείδες), a term found in Greek mythology referring to the sons of Perseus.


----------



## mike taylor

Cool Ken thanks . The wife and I will head to the lookout spot . It's the highest place in Austin . Should be able to see them really good there .


----------



## Momof4

The cell phone lot at the airport it a zoo!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I want pictures !!!! Please?


----------



## CathyNed

Momof4 said:


> Yuck!! I feel for you! I had it twice in the past couple of years!


Yes its a disaster.... im not complaining abput time off work though!


----------



## CathyNed

Yvonne G said:


> Ouch! That's painful.


Mostly just very irritating.... never felt the urge to join a nudist colony before!


----------



## MPRC

I've made $200 on Craigslist today. Downsizing, yay!


----------



## mike taylor

At the highest point in Austin with my hot wife McEvil .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Headed to Austin TX . About three hours away . Derby time so if you're around Austin come check it out stars at three . 6110 trade center Dr. 78744



Looks like Cameron is interested. Be sure to be on the look-out for him, and if you see him, take a picture of him for us.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah maybe ? Does he live in Texass ?


----------



## dmmj

I thought I would share a picture of my girlfriend her name is Rosielle she's 30 she's Filipino this July will be 2 years we've been dating long distance and she's coming out here in September. I think she's the most beautiful woman in the world


----------



## jaizei

I thought about it; I'll actually be close to there in the morning. But I doubt I'd be anywhere near there later in the day.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Anybody ever wonder what happened to:
> 
> @Barista5261
> @Kerryann
> @ijmccollum
> @Sulcata_Sandy
> @tortoisetime565
> @Moozillion
> @JAYGEE
> @tortdad
> @smarch
> @the_newzie
> @Yellow Turtle01


Hi, tort friends!!
Yvonne, you are SO SWEET to think of me!!!
I'm still around, just briefly lurking from time to time. Now that I've retired (slightly earlier than originally planned because of work "issues") I feel sort of lost. I'm trying very hard to stay physically busy so I don't get down in the dumps.

I've been working in my garden A LOT, because it was in horrible shape and it won't be long until the humid heat here in south Louisiana makes working outside pretty much impossible except for very early morning.

I hope to start a Master Gardener program soon that is given by the state agriculture extension services.

I love this forum and will try to pop in a little more often.
Hugs to all from Moozillion!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Yeah maybe ? Does he live in Texass ?



I believe he does.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I thought I would share a picture of my girlfriend her name is Rosielle she's 30 she's Filipino this July will be 2 years we've been dating long distance and she's coming out here in September. I think she's the most beautiful woman in the world
> 
> View attachment 172683



September, huh? I'll bet you can't wait! Do you have plans to take her to all the sights in SoCal?


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Hi, tort friends!!
> Yvonne, you are SO SWEET to think of me!!!
> I'm still around, just briefly lurking from time to time. Now that I've retired (slightly earlier than originally planned because of work "issues") I feel sort of lost. I'm trying very hard to stay physically busy so I don't get down in the dumps.
> 
> I've been working in my garden A LOT, because it was in horrible shape and it won't be long until the humid heat here in south Louisiana makes working outside pretty much impossible except for very early morning.
> 
> I hope to start a Master Gardener program soon that is given by the state agriculture extension services.
> 
> I love this forum and will try to pop in a little more often.
> Hugs to all from Moozillion!



The master gardener thing sounds interesting. I've been on home tours here in my area put on by the master gardeners, and I must say, those are some of the snootiest folks I've ever laid eyes on. But the gardens were to die for!!


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> September, huh? I'll bet you can't wait! Do you have plans to take her to all the sights in SoCal?


yes to both questions. Disneyland Knott's Berry Farm Los Angeles Zoo SeaWorld just to name a few


----------



## MPRC

@Moozillion - my grandfather was the president of the master gardeners for years. He's still a member and he loves it. When I visit he always shows me what's new. 
His area of focus is actually trees. 
He's 84 years young and gardening is definitely his passion.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> yes to both questions. Disneyland Knott's Berry Farm Los Angeles Zoo SeaWorld just to name a few



I hope when September rolls around you're feeling up to it.


----------



## Moozillion

LaDukePhoto said:


> @Moozillion - my grandfather was the president of the master gardeners for years. He's still a member and he loves it. When I visit he always shows me what's new.
> His area of focus is actually trees.
> He's 84 years young and gardening is definitely his passion.


SO COOL!
Part of this program is that they expect the graduated members to volunteer their services when needed.


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> Hi, tort friends!!
> Yvonne, you are SO SWEET to think of me!!!
> I'm still around, just briefly lurking from time to time. Now that I've retired (slightly earlier than originally planned because of work "issues") I feel sort of lost. I'm trying very hard to stay physically busy so I don't get down in the dumps.
> 
> I've been working in my garden A LOT, because it was in horrible shape and it won't be long until the humid heat here in south Louisiana makes working outside pretty much impossible except for very early morning.
> 
> I hope to start a Master Gardener program soon that is given by the state agriculture extension services.
> 
> I love this forum and will try to pop in a little more often.
> Hugs to all from Moozillion!



If your program is like ours, you will love it. So many interesting things you learn.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I thought I would share a picture of my girlfriend her name is Rosielle she's 30 she's Filipino this July will be 2 years we've been dating long distance and she's coming out here in September. I think she's the most beautiful woman in the world
> 
> View attachment 172683



I hope you never stop feeling that way.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> I hope you never stop feeling that way.


I don't plan to and I tell her that all the time


----------



## mike taylor

I went to a zoo and seen loins and bears .


----------



## MPRC

Loins...what kind of zoo is this!?


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I went to a zoo and seen loins and bears .
> 
> View attachment 172735
> View attachment 172736



"*OH MY!!!!"*


----------



## jaizei

IDK if you're actually closer to the animals than other zoos, but I swear it feels like it. Especially the lions.


----------



## mike taylor

It was about three feet away . Beautiful lion and bear .


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> IDK if you're actually closer to the animals than other zoos, but I swear it feels like it. Especially the lions.



You've been to that zoo?


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> You've been to that zoo?



Yea.


----------



## mike taylor

It's really not a zoo . It's a rescue . All their animals have been surrendered to them from one place or another.
Cool place the animals seem happy . I like the monkeys . It's the same ole story with the tortoises small enclosures .


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> It's really not a zoo . It's a rescue . All their animals have been surrendered to them from one place or another.
> Cool place the animals seem happy . I like the monkeys . It's the same ole story with the tortoises small enclosures .


 I like monkeys


----------



## dmmj

just because I'm so proud of my girlfriend here's another picture of her at her birthday party. isn't she cute?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> just because I'm so proud of my girlfriend here's another picture of her at her birthday party. isn't she cute?



Do I remember right that she is a nurse?


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Do I remember right that she is a nurse?


no she's not that was someone I met but turned out to be a fake


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> no she's not that was someone I met but turned out to be a fake



Oh, sorry about that.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Oh, sorry about that.


I'm not to be honest with you I met someone about a million times better. Could not be happier


----------



## mike taylor

Happy Mother's Day to all you mothers on the forum human or torts .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all you mothers on the forum human or torts .




Thank you!!! 
Enjoy your day with your hot wife and daughter in law!


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> I'm not to be honest with you I met someone about a million times better. Could not be happier



Was the fake the lady you were going to visit?


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi all


----------



## Moozillion

Jacqui said:


> If your program is like ours, you will love it. So many interesting things you learn.


COOL!!! 
Thanks, Jacqui!!!


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> Was the fake the lady you were going to visit?


no I found out quickly it was a man posing as a woman trying to scam me out of money.Rosielle was the one I was going to visit before I got sick and then plans changed and she agreed to come out here


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> no I found out quickly it was a man posing as a woman trying to scam me out of money.Rosielle was the one I was going to visit before I got sick and then plans changed and she agreed to come out here



Was the man scam the one in the coffee shop?


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> no I found out quickly it was a man posing as a woman trying to scam me out of money.Rosielle was the one I was going to visit before I got sick and then plans changed and she agreed to come out here




So happy for you!!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Good morning all!



Good morning sweetie!!


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Hi all




Good morning!!


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Thank you!!!
> Enjoy your day with your hot wife and daughter in law!


The hot wife and I are at a beautiful water fall in Texass .


----------



## MPRC

Greetings from inside the new house! Yayayayyyy! 
We moved the couch and the bean bag and my boyfriend and my best friend and I turned on the music, had some drinks and played cards against humanity. We lost to a stuffed tortoise who was being the 4th player and just playing the top card on the draw pile.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Was the man scam the one in the coffee shop?


coffee shop? No it was a man in the Philippines using his cousin's picture trying to scam money out of  of men.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> coffee shop? No it was a man in the Philippines using his cousin's picture trying to scam money out of  of men.



I think I'm mis-remembering. Quite a while ago there was a gal in the post office or the store or someplace that you thought might be interested in you but you were a bit afraid to start up a conversation. What ever happened with that episode?


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I think I'm mis-remembering. Quite a while ago there was a gal in the post office or the store or someplace that you thought might be interested in you but you were a bit afraid to start up a conversation. What ever happened with that episode?


yes it was very very very long ago the girl that worked at Yoshinoya I was scared.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> yes it was very very very long ago the girl that worked at Yoshinoya I was scared.



I'm too selfish to be looking for a partner. I really like that I don't have to account for my time to anyone. Sometimes I wish I could find someone, then I think more about it and realize I'm totally happy alone. I love my aloneness. Maybe if I could just find a handyman that wouldn't charge anything...


----------



## Yvonne G

Something has been digging in my tortoise yards overnight. I think it may be a skunk. Little holes about 2.5 - 3 inches across looking like a cone. The holes are in every tortoise yard - box turtles, Manouria, RF, YF. The tortoises are ok. Here in my area we have those huge fig beetles and their grubs in the ground are as big as your thumb. I think that's what the critter is looking for. I have a manure pile from when I used to have horses, but haven't added anything to it for a couple years. I used to see those holes in the manure pile all the time, but never up here near the house. 

This a.m. when I was making my rounds I found this in the YF house (he got up before I had a chance to snap the picture, but he was snuggled up with the two tortoises:




Little Brother is about 15 years old. He's failing, and has mouth problems. He eats good, but you can just tell he's not well. I think before next winter I'll have to have him put to sleep. It's pretty hard on old, outdoor cats in the cold weather. If he would stay in a tortoise house at night it wouldn't be bad, but half the time when I go around closing up the doors, he's nowhere to be found.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Something has been digging in my tortoise yards overnight. I think it may be a skunk. Little holes about 2.5 - 3 inches across looking like a cone. The holes are in every tortoise yard - box turtles, Manouria, RF, YF. The tortoises are ok. Here in my area we have those huge fig beetles and their grubs in the ground are as big as your thumb. I think that's what the critter is looking for. I have a manure pile from when I used to have horses, but haven't added anything to it for a couple years. I used to see those holes in the manure pile all the time, but never up here near the house.



maybe antlions?


----------



## Yvonne G

No, I have those too, but they're little tiny spiders. I love to add a small insect to the cavern and watch the little spider catch him. No, my holes have dirt piled up on one side from the digging. The ant lions work in sand with no dirt piled up on the sides.


----------



## Yvonne G

I guess I was wrong. I just googled "ant lion" and it's the larva of something that eventually grows into a sort of dragon fly. I always thought it was a spider. Hum.


----------



## mike taylor

I'd say armadillos ,but I don't think you have them in California . I know I find what you've described an it was armadillos . Easy to trap no food needed . Just find the trail under a fence then get two boards an make a V shaped line right into a live trap . They have bad vision but a good smeller .


----------



## dmmj

anyone else  lick the beaters when they were a kid? I just wish my mom would turn them off before I did.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I'm too selfish to be looking for a partner. I really like that I don't have to account for my time to anyone. Sometimes I wish I could find someone, then I think more about it and realize I'm totally happy alone. I love my aloneness. Maybe if I could just find a handyman that wouldn't charge anything...


 you make Misty jealous


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> you make Misty jealous



I don't know about that. She really, really...I mean she REALLY loves company. She won't leave William alone when he comes up to pick up the baby tortoises to sell.


----------



## Yvonne G

...she's bored with my company?


----------



## Elohi

Hey guys,
How is everyone? 
I'm going to try and be around here more.


----------



## MPRC

1/4 of the way moved. 
Tortoises are going to get new indoor digs, Chris is going to build Tortoise "bunk beds" for the 4 littles. They will probably be 3x8ft in the dining room. Still trying to figure out Vern's accomodations. 
They might be staying in their Rubbermaid bins for a few more weeks though until we can do things right.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Hey guys,
> How is everyone?
> I'm going to try and be around here more.




Yay!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Anybody ever wonder what happened to:
> 
> @Barista5261
> @Kerryann
> @ijmccollum
> @Sulcata_Sandy
> @tortoisetime565
> @Moozillion
> @JAYGEE
> @tortdad
> @smarch
> @the_newzie
> @Yellow Turtle01


Or 
@CTtortmom
@Sandie


----------



## Jacqui

When I think of Kerryann, I wonder if she got pregnant. CT I wonder how the kids are and the new house. Did she ever get her tortoises back? The things you remember about each person.


----------



## Jacqui

Was a very rainy night last night and going to stay that way for a day or two. With all this rain, the grass is growing like mad. I wasn't able to get all my mowing done last night. Was already blocking my mower every couple of feet with how thick and wet the grass clippings were. Hate to think how bad it will be by the time I can mow again.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning all!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Morning all!


Back at cha and everyone else. I went to bed was late/early and a very persistent bird woke me up. Now I'm up thinking of breakfast.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> When I think of Kerryann, I wonder if she got pregnant. CT I wonder how the kids are and the new house. Did she ever get her tortoises back? The things you remember about each person.



And wasn't Kerryann picking out her wedding dress?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Was a very rainy night last night and going to stay that way for a day or two. With all this rain, the grass is growing like mad. I wasn't able to get all my mowing done last night. Was already blocking my mower every couple of feet with how thick and wet the grass clippings were. Hate to think how bad it will be by the time I can mow again.



You might have to knock it down with the string trimmer before trying to mow it. Is your rider working?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Morning all!



And a very good morning to you, my friend! Our storm is on the way out. It's just overcast this morning, but no more rain forecast.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I hope all our friends in Texas, Nebraska, Colorado and more are NOT getting those big storms.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> And wasn't Kerryann picking out her wedding dress?



Nah, I think you're thinking about either Jessica (@StarSapphire22) or Ashley (@Ashes)


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Back at cha and everyone else. I went to bed was late/early and a very persistent bird woke me up. Now I'm up thinking of breakfast.



Bacon or only on Sunday?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> And wasn't Kerryann picking out her wedding dress?



No she was married wanting a kid. Two dogs and two tortoises.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You might have to knock it down with the string trimmer before trying to mow it. Is your rider working?



Took it to the shop on Sat


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Good morning, we have sun. That means the box turtles go in the pond...


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I hope all our friends in Texas, Nebraska, Colorado and more are NOT getting those big storms.



Hey, Maggie: Did you see your birthday thread? Mom of 4 actually sent you a D.E. b.d. cake!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Bacon or only on Sunday?


I've been eating loose, ground breakfast sausage for awhile now. It's great to have on hand, makes for great English Muffin bread/sausage stuffing it goes on and on with goodness. As long as it's not maple or any other, "sweetened" I like it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

While making breakfast this morning, my single cup of coffee for the day has become cold on me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here we go again! Take it slow, I said, give him more time, I said! And then Sharron goes off/out of control on Ozzie with the "you're cheating on me!" before making sure things things were rock solid with the lawyers in regard to the asset split! If it's not as solid as I'm hoping, what's she figuring, she and I will get by on our looks?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here we go again! Take it slow, I said, give him more time, I said! And then Sharron goes off/out of control on Ozzie with the "you're cheating on me!" before making sure things things were rock solid with the lawyers in regard to the asset split! If it's not as solid as I'm hoping, what's she figuring, she and I will get by on our looks?



Who is Sharon? Ozzie?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've been eating loose, ground breakfast sausage for awhile now. It's great to have on hand, makes for great English Muffin bread/sausage stuffing it goes on and on with goodness. As long as it's not maple or any other, "sweetened" I like it.


I use to make rabbit sausage and I used it on just about everything


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Good morning, we have sun. That means the box turtles go in the pond...



Sun? Must be a birthday gift from Mother Nature.


----------



## mike taylor

Nice and rainy here in New Caney Tx . Not ! The only problem here is its Monday and I'm at stupid work .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Who is Sharon? Ozzie?


"Is" would be Ozzie Osborn of "Black Sabbath" fame. And he only became truly gifted once he met up with his future X-wife, Sharon.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Anybody ever wonder what happened to:
> 
> @Barista5261
> @Kerryann
> @ijmccollum
> @Sulcata_Sandy
> @tortoisetime565
> @Moozillion
> @JAYGEE
> @tortdad
> @smarch
> @the_newzie
> @Yellow Turtle01


Been working basically full time and working out, and then I honestly just forget to leave room for being social. My assistant manager said its the job, you're with people so long you're oversocialized. At this point, the only people I talk to are either coworkers, workers at our sister gym, or member friends. 
Franklins well as well.


----------



## smarch

Also... I bought a dress (with a whole lot of shopping with coworkers)


----------



## smarch

And met a pet squirrel while at work. Life's never dull. His name is Chauncey.


----------



## MPRC

Well, yesterday was eventful. Chris's 9 year old son managed to RIP his finger off in the washing machine while trying to surprise his mom by doing the laundry for mother's day. I'm willing to bet she was surprised. He's been doing laundry for years, but some how yesterday was not his day. 

They weren't able to reattach it and it's his index finger on his dominant hand. He's resilient though. I'm sure he'll get by fine, especially since he's still young. 

Either way, looks like I'm going to be teaching him to do things like a lefty for a while. I don't think i should be the chosen one though, I am 29 and I haven't mastered how to use a right handed can opener. and yes...there is a difference. I blame my parents for having an electric can opener when I was a kid. As an adult i've had to adapt to the manual type.


----------



## Jacqui

I never knew there was a difference with can openers.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Also... I bought a dress (with a whole lot of shopping with coworkers)
> View attachment 172930



Very pretty!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Who is Sharon? Ozzie?



Ozzy Osborne and Black Sabbath....Great concerts


----------



## Jacqui

Left work with tornado sirens going off. Gonna be a fun night.


----------



## mike taylor

Hopefully everything goes well for you Jacqui .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Keep us updated Jacqui, I'll worry......


----------



## MPRC

I am exhausted. Moving is hard work.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Left work with tornado sirens going off. Gonna be a fun night.




Stay safe!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Left work with tornado sirens going off. Gonna be a fun night.


Is everything alright??


----------



## dmmj

studies say that vegetarians live 4 years longer than non-vegetarians.4 sad long bacon-less years


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

dmmj said:


> studies say that vegetarians live 4 years longer than non-vegetarians.4 sad long bacon-less years


Lol being a vegetarian for about 10-11 yrs now, i must admit, i remember bacon was yummy. though the only thing i really crave for every now & then is CRABS! Makes it worse that i live in MD.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Jacqui said:


> Left work with tornado sirens going off. Gonna be a fun night.


Hope everything will be okay!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Not sure if I will study tonight or not. I have an exam tomorrow in Physical Science. Was told it should be easy though.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Lol, being so much less than a vegetarian for about 52-54 yrs now, i must admit, bacon is the yummiest!! Though I really miss regularly now & then are CRABS! Makes it worse that i live in MD. and not Humbolt county any longer. I'm telling you what, there were crabs there free for a beer! Those were the days.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Not sure if I will study tonight or not. I have an exam tomorrow in Physical Science. Was told it should be easy though.


Something I learned about myself that you may have yet to be exposed to, is to be careful of my quotes. Sometimes it seems they create they're own post, potentially being the complete opposite of what you intended. 
As for not studying for an exam, I did very poorly in the school system here in the states. Everything was based on how well we did or didn't do on exams. Yes I studied for the exams, unfortunately I studied the incorrect areas. Huge flop. Pressure would build and I'd remember nothing pertaining to what we were actually studying. Then an aware teacher noticed how well I did on spot, surprise quizzes. Knowing I wasn't cheating, he put it together that maybe it was the stress the exams put me under. Wiser words were never spoken to me by a teacher! I ended up graduating 1/2 a year early holding my head high. 
All of that just boils down to you testing yourself honestly and judging for yourself when you do better for yourself. And yes, human resources people do care if it's a diploma or a G.E.D. A diploma proves you will finish something and a G.E.D. can send a message that you're looking for an easy way out. Stepping down now. (I LOVE spellcheck).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm thinking this Isn't a violation of forum rules at all. The country has been having a competition to see which small town most deserves to earn $500,000 to help dress up Main Street, whatever that means. 10,000 towns across America entered and my little town of Silverton has made it to the final 2. In these here parts, that's a very B.F.D. Here's were y'all can help us out. If you follow the link I provide at the bottom and the vote for Silverton, we win! I think it's simple enough, let's see if we can't pull together as a team/group and pull this one off, here's town for me. I'm about 7 miles from tow.


Here's the link for voting. Please vote, as we could certainly use this help as I'm sure that Kentucky town could. 

http://smallbusinessrevolution.org


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Something I learned about myself that you may have yet to be exposed to, is to be careful of my quotes. Sometimes it seems they create they're own post, potentially being the complete opposite of what you intended.
> As for not studying for an exam, I did very poorly in the school system here in the states. Everything was based on how well we did or didn't do on exams. Yes I studied for the exams, unfortunately I studied the incorrect areas. Huge flop. Pressure would build and I'd remember nothing pertaining to what we were actually studying. Then an aware teacher noticed how well I did on spot, surprise quizzes. Knowing I wasn't cheating, he put it together that maybe it was the stress the exams put me under. Wiser words were never spoken to me by a teacher! I ended up graduating 1/2 a year early holding my head high.
> All of that just boils down to you testing yourself honestly and judging for yourself when you do better for yourself. And yes, human resources people do care if it's a diploma or a G.E.D. A diploma proves you will finish something and a G.E.D. can send a message that you're looking for an easy way out. Stepping down now. (I LOVE spellcheck).


Youre not the only one, many people struggle with exams because of the pressure and the test taking skills, im not sure how long ago you went to school but thankfully now, MOST teachers have lowered the importance of test. They don't count as a huge part of your grade anymore. And the homeworks, and labs, daily quizzes, etc. are more important and a bigger part of your grade. Since the change, many students have been able to pass courses and continue with their education. Its the whole "students learn in different ways and a test is just one way of seeing what they understand." Congrats on graduating early! I decided to do an internship my last yr in high school. And now in college, i have to wait another year and a half til I can intern in a classroom again  
I end up studying last night though and will for a couple hrs today before my exam.  schools almost over for the semester.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

dmmj said:


> studies say that vegetarians live 4 years longer than non-vegetarians.4 sad long bacon-less years


Yesterday was my birthday, and the only present I got was 10 pounds of bacon......anybody wanna come over for sandwiches?????


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LaDukePhoto said:


> I am exhausted. Moving is hard work.




Lemme know when you're done so I can come over. Or you can come here and rest and have a bacon sandwich


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LaDukePhoto said:


> 1/4 of the way moved.
> Tortoises are going to get new indoor digs, Chris is going to build Tortoise "bunk beds" for the 4 littles. They will probably be 3x8ft in the dining room. Still trying to figure out Vern's accomodations.
> They might be staying in their Rubbermaid bins for a few more weeks though until we can do things right.




anyway I can help? I'd be glad to keep them for you.....Keep your turtles for you until you have set-ups all ready? I'd be glad to help......what town did you move to?


----------



## jaizei

Memorize everything and you'll never have to study.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

jaizei said:


> Memorize everything and you'll never have to study.


Im good with formulas, because I can find numbers to put in them. Memorizing i cant do. Though if you asked me what my boyfriend did wrong 3 yrs ago I could tell you in detail. LOL . And i also remember my friends favorite food, she told me once when i was in elementary school and i dont know why i remember. She still thinks it's very random.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Yesterday was my birthday, and the only present I got was 10 pounds of bacon......anybody wanna come over for sandwiches?????



Sounds yummy!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Memorize everything and you'll never have to study.



I can never remember much.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I can never remember much.



Probably better.

I think it borders on creepy sometimes.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning all!



So your neighborhood made it through the tornado warning, huh?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Probably better.
> 
> I think it borders on creepy sometimes.



I try to not put too much extraneous info into my brain computer. No telling if it's good info or bad info. Don't want to clutter up the memory bank.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! !



Hi Steven. It's good to have you home and back on the Forum.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Steven. It's good to have you home and back on the Forum.


Thank you Yvonne. it is good to be home.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Probably better.
> 
> I think it borders on creepy sometimes.



What were we talking about?


----------



## dmmj

if you clean out a vacuum do you then become a vacuum cleaner?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Thank you Yvonne. it is good to be home.



How long for this time? We missed you.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> if you clean out a vacuum do you then become a vacuum cleaner?



I don't know, but I need mine unclogged


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Thank you Yvonne. it is good to be home.




We've missed you!!


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> What were we talking about?



It creeps people out when I remember random things they've mentioned.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> It creeps people out when I remember random things they've mentioned.



I was trying to be funny about my memory.  You can tell me anything and tell me it again in a month and I will think it is new information.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> How long for this time? We missed you.


A month, this time. My son in-law are graduating for his master degree next Friday. Have a graduation party to go.....Hahahaha!!


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> We've missed you!!


Thank you and so good to be home after a month long trip.


----------



## Elohi

Hey Guys,
I haven't formally updated about it but I had to put my tiny GPP Mehndi to sleep last week and buried her today. She was super sick and despite all my efforts she continued to fail. It reached a point that I had to make a decision to end her suffering. We fought hard together so it was extremely devastating. It's a really long story but unfortunately she was doomed from the very start.


----------



## Elohi

These are her last two pictures. One before she was put to sleep and one before I buried her. Heartbreaking. It'll be a while before I'm over this loss.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Sorry for your loss !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Believe me I Understand your pain. I'm sorry....


----------



## mike taylor

That sucks Monica . So sorry !


----------



## MPRC

That is devastating. I hate the thought of out living my tortoises, it breaks my heart to see so many young tortoises passing on the forum recently.


----------



## MPRC

I'm a sucker. I may be anthropomorphizing but I swear Vern knew I was leaving again (we've spent 3 days at the new place) and he was following me everywhere, even to the point of trying to find a way down the 14 steps to our old place today. He seemed distraught when I was trying to lock him up for the night at 5pm instead of 9 like normal. 
I caved in and brought him with us. He loved running around the yard showing me all the spots in the fence that I need sight barriers.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> View attachment 173036
> 
> View attachment 173037
> 
> 
> These are her last two pictures. One before she was put to sleep and one before I buried her. Heartbreaking. It'll be a while before I'm over this loss.



So sorry Monica!! I know you loved all those little babies


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> View attachment 173036
> 
> View attachment 173037
> 
> 
> These are her last two pictures. One before she was put to sleep and one before I buried her. Heartbreaking. It'll be a while before I'm over this loss.


I'm so sorry Monica for your lost.


----------



## dmmj

You will be glad to know the government is spending your money very wisely they did a four-million-dollar study on the mating habits of goldfish and a multi-million dollar study on whether humans can outrun dinosaurs


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> You will be glad to know the government is spending your money very wisely they did a four-million-dollar study on the mating habits of goldfish and a multi-million dollar study on whether humans can outrun dinosaurs



I heard dinosaurs were making a come back.....


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff will be home tomorrow morning.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Jeff will be home tomorrow morning.


hooray


----------



## bouaboua

@Yvonne G 

Even on the cloudy morning, Mo is out and ready for sun to shine on his back.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Jeff will be home tomorrow morning.



Hm-m-m. Jeff? No, who is that really?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m. Jeff? No, who is that really?



Maybe the cat, who I named Jeff, is coming back?


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> @Yvonne G
> 
> Even on the cloudy morning, Mo is out and ready for sun to shine on his back.
> 
> View attachment 173082



Mo is lookin' good!


----------



## dmmj

6 out of 9 people will see something dirty in this sentence


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> 6 out of 9 people will see something dirty in this sentence


 Is this a test?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Mo is lookin' good!



Now the sun is out! ! ! Look at this lazy boy...


----------



## Momof4

Look who had his 1st sleepover with grandma and grandpa!


----------



## bouaboua

@Yvonne G If you remember, Nov 2014, we got him from your nursery.....




this is S/he today....









Hibernated every winter and wake up in spring like a champion.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Hello


Hello back to you


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> @Yvonne G If you remember, Nov 2014, we got him from your nursery.....
> 
> View attachment 173111
> 
> 
> this is S/he today....
> 
> View attachment 173101
> 
> 
> View attachment 173100
> 
> 
> View attachment 173097
> 
> Hibernated every winter and wake up in spring like a champion.



He's grown a lot and so pretty!!
Your doing good job Steven!!
How did you hibernate him?


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> He's grown a lot and so pretty!!
> Your doing good job Steven!!
> How did you hibernate him?


Thanks. 

We just turn-off the heating lamp in his indoor enclosure around Nov when we realize s/he is start to eating less, he will then dig into his 3 inches thick substrate, but we will dig him up to soak for about a week or more, to ensure he poop out almost everything. then we will put some substrate in a plastic container then put him in. he will dig down again. we just leave the plastic container out in our back porch where is dark and safe. In the spring, he wakes up and start scratching the container, then we know s/he is ready to come out.


----------



## Moozillion

LaDukePhoto said:


> Well, yesterday was eventful. Chris's 9 year old son managed to RIP his finger off in the washing machine while trying to surprise his mom by doing the laundry for mother's day. I'm willing to bet she was surprised. He's been doing laundry for years, but some how yesterday was not his day.
> 
> They weren't able to reattach it and it's his index finger on his dominant hand. He's resilient though. I'm sure he'll get by fine, especially since he's still young.
> 
> Either way, looks like I'm going to be teaching him to do things like a lefty for a while. I don't think i should be the chosen one though, I am 29 and I haven't mastered how to use a right handed can opener. and yes...there is a difference. I blame my parents for having an electric can opener when I was a kid. As an adult i've had to adapt to the manual type.


OMG!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Elohi said:


> Hey Guys,
> I haven't formally updated about it but I had to put my tiny GPP Mehndi to sleep last week and buried her today. She was super sick and despite all my efforts she continued to fail. It reached a point that I had to make a decision to end her suffering. We fought hard together so it was extremely devastating. It's a really long story but unfortunately she was doomed from the very start.


So very sorry to hear this. 
BIG HUG!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Look who had his 1st sleepover with grandma and grandpa!
> 
> View attachment 173090



Aw...what a happy baby!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> @Yvonne G If you remember, Nov 2014, we got him from your nursery.....
> 
> View attachment 173111
> 
> 
> this is S/he today....
> 
> View attachment 173101
> 
> 
> View attachment 173100
> 
> 
> View attachment 173097
> 
> Hibernated every winter and wake up in spring like a champion.



Growing like a weed, and lookin' pretty darned good!


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Hello



Hey! Everything working out ok?


----------



## jaizei

Yesterday felt so much like a Wednesday, I figured today should be a free day and did nothing.


----------



## mike taylor

I found a abandoned raccoon today . Doesn't even have teeth yet . Took him home and my mom is feeding him every two hours cat milk . When he's a little bigger and eating by himself we will let it go .


----------



## mike taylor

Hey,Steven you have some nice looking Tortoises .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I found a abandoned raccoon today . Doesn't even have teeth yet . Took him home and my mom is feeding him every two hours cat milk . When he's a little bigger and eating by himself we will let it go .



Come on, we need pictures Mike!!


----------



## bouaboua

Hi Mike, Thanks!

Give thanks to Yvonne, I adopted from her.


----------



## mike taylor

Here you go . I'm feeding it cats milk .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Here you go . I'm feeding it cats milk .



Cute now, but.....


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Elohi said:


> Hey Guys,
> I haven't formally updated about it but I had to put my tiny GPP Mehndi to sleep last week and buried her today. She was super sick and despite all my efforts she continued to fail. It reached a point that I had to make a decision to end her suffering. We fought hard together so it was extremely devastating. It's a really long story but unfortunately she was doomed from the very start.


Im sorry for your lost  Shes in a better place now.


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> I found a abandoned raccoon today . Doesn't even have teeth yet . Took him home and my mom is feeding him every two hours cat milk . When he's a little bigger and eating by himself we will let it go .


are you milking a cat?


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Cute now, but.....


Just trying to help it live . Going to let it go when he's ready .


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> are you milking a cat?


No ! Hahaha You can buy cats milk at Tractor Supply . hahaha


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Here you go . I'm feeding it cats milk .



He's adorable!!! Good luck to him!!


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Here you go . I'm feeding it cats milk .


So sweet of you! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

I hope she makes it . Poor little one needs to live and become a real raccoon .


----------



## Jacqui

No sign of mom or sibling bandits?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> are you milking a cat?



Boy, is that ever so do hard to do!


----------



## MPRC

It may be the Oregonian in me, but the tiny pic on my phone looked like you were hitting a bong.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

My alleyway is starting to smell wonderful.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LaDukePhoto said:


> It may be the Oregonian in me, but the tiny pic on my phone looked like you were hitting a bong.


He's Texan, he was.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Elohi you know what I have to say about all of this … from my heart, I'm so sorry life felt you needed this. Ask the "old man" to give you and the kids two days/ nights off in the park even if it's just for pizza night at home.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> No sign of mom or sibling bandits?


Nope


----------



## MPRC

Good morning from the Redfoot Ranch - the house is feeling more like home now that they tortoises and rat are here. We are going to have to catch the cat in the next few days which is always fun. She loves to sleep in our trucks if we leave a window down, but hates going for rides.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! !

What's for lunch??


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! !
> 
> What's for lunch??



I had chilli spaghetti. It came from Bob's Home of the Big Boy - remember that restaurant chain? It's very easy to fix, and quite filling. I like to use angel hair spaghetti. I buy frozen Johnson's brick chilli.

So you defrost the chilli and cook the spaghetti and in the meantime, grate up a bunch of cheddar cheese and chop up some green onions.

Put a layer of onions on the bottom of the plate and sprinkle the whole plate with cheese. Add the hot noodles and top with the chilli.

Yumm!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I had chilli spaghetti. It came from Bob's Home of the Big Boy - remember that restaurant chain? It's very easy to fix, and quite filling. I like to use angel hair spaghetti. I buy frozen Johnson's brick chilli.
> 
> So you defrost the chilli and cook the spaghetti and in the meantime, grate up a bunch of cheddar cheese and chop up some green onions.
> 
> Put a layer of onions on the bottom of the plate and sprinkle the whole plate with cheese. Add the hot noodles and top with the chilli.
> 
> Yumm!


Hurry-up Irene. We are going Yvonne's place for lunch....


----------



## Yvonne G

Too late! All gone!!


----------



## bouaboua

We will come to wash dishes then......


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I had chilli spaghetti. It came from Bob's Home of the Big Boy - remember that restaurant chain? It's very easy to fix, and quite filling. I like to use angel hair spaghetti. I buy frozen Johnson's brick chilli.
> 
> So you defrost the chilli and cook the spaghetti and in the meantime, grate up a bunch of cheddar cheese and chop up some green onions.
> 
> Put a layer of onions on the bottom of the plate and sprinkle the whole plate with cheese. Add the hot noodles and top with the chilli.
> 
> Yumm!




Oh boy do I remember Bob's!
My late mom worked at the first Bob's in Burbank, Ca when she was 19 for a few years as a car hop! I was around 4 and I remember her bringing us pies that they couldn't sale!


----------



## MPRC

I forgot that people bring you food when you are moving, this is great. Chris has a friend who is bringing us dinner


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> Oh boy do I remember Bob's!
> My late mom worked at the first Bob's in Burbank, Ca when she was 19 for a few years as a car hop! I was around 4 and I remember her bringing us pies that they couldn't sale!
> 
> View attachment 173258



I meant "sell" not sale!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Oh boy do I remember Bob's!
> My late mom worked at the first Bob's in Burbank, Ca when she was 19 for a few years as a car hop! I was around 4 and I remember her bringing us pies that they couldn't sale!
> 
> View attachment 173258



Never been there.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff is meeting me for supper. Yes Cameron, Mexican it is.


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie, remember those bulbs you sent me a couple of years back? Two of them are still alive.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Jeff is meeting me for supper. Yes Cameron, Mexican it is.




How fun!! Enjoy your visit


----------



## Jacqui

Anybody have a used rider mower for sale? Just got the eord my old one needs a new engine.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Jeff is meeting me for supper. Yes Cameron, Mexican it is.


Hmmmmmmm Mexican food.

Share some photo please! ! ! !


----------



## jaizei

I can't wait until I can eat Mexican food again.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Hmmmmmmm Mexican food.
> 
> Share some photo please! ! ! !



Sorry, we already ate it.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> We will come to wash dishes then......



Sorry - paper plates and forks!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Anybody have a used rider mower for sale? Just got the eord my old one needs a new engine.



The little toy I bought from Sears works pretty darned good! Less than $1000


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Sorry, we already ate it.





Yvonne G said:


> Sorry - paper plates and forks!


Story of my life. A dollar short, a minutes late.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

This is a female Russian that is a pain in the fanny big time. But I got her now, she's been digging under the gate all day.....too bad this is what she'll discover....(laughing like a witch, cackle)


----------



## Momof4

I'm trying my new mono vision contacts!! I've had them in 5 minutes and so far it's not bad. 

I'm so excited! If my old eyes adjust well I can use progressive glasses and not put on readers all the time!


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> This is a female Russian that is a pain in the fanny big time. But I got her now, she's been digging under the gate all day.....too bad this is what she'll discover....(laughing like a witch, cackle)
> View attachment 173308
> View attachment 173309




What a pretty little Russian!! 
Looks like she isn't giving up anytime soon!


----------



## MPRC

First day in the new yard and Squirt just wants me to go away. I've been hovering waiting for them to show me any weaknesses in the fence.


----------



## Momof4

This was on my tortoise forum Facebook! It's not mine.
Does anyone have any ideas what this could be?


----------



## Jacqui

It''s Friday the 13th!


----------



## Jacqui

"Come on Honey, it is time to get up and get moving."


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> First day in the new yard and Squirt just wants me to go away. I've been hovering waiting for them to show me any weaknesses in the fence.
> View attachment 173333



They say it is more fun to find them without you looking.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I can't wait until I can eat Mexican food again.



Why do you have to wait?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm trying my new mono vision contacts!! I've had them in 5 minutes and so far it's not bad.
> 
> I'm so excited! If my old eyes adjust well I can use progressive glasses and not put on readers all the time!



Old eyes? Your not old enough to have old eyes silly girl. What are progressive glasses?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Old eyes? Your not old enough to have old eyes silly girl. What are progressive glasses?



Good morning!
Progressive is when your glasses are split top/bottom for distance and reading. But now they make them without the line on the lens. 

How was your time with Jeff?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Why do you have to wait?



No carbs till June. And I'm tooo lazy to try to find the low carb versions. Eating seasoned fajita meat alone is about as close as I get.


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> No carbs till June. And I'm tooo lazy to try to find the low carb versions. Eating seasoned fajita meat alone is about as close as I get.




I would die if I couldn't eat carbs!!
I tried for a few days and it sucks!!

I'm guessing if it was a health issue I would have to tough it out!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning~~


----------



## MPRC

You can take my carbs, just don't try to take my dairy.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> Progressive is when your glasses are split top/bottom for distance and reading. But now they make them without the line on the lens.
> 
> How was your time with Jeff?



He is here for the week (CT scans and See appts)


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning~~



Morning, even though it is afternoon here.


----------



## Jacqui

Busy busy here as it is another graduation weekend


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> I would die if I couldn't eat carbs!!
> I tried for a few days and it sucks!!
> 
> I'm guessing if it was a health issue I would have to tough it out!



For me, fruit is the hardest thing. 

And the pizza I've craving for the last 3 weeks. The emails from Domino's don't help.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> He is here for the week (CT scans and See appts)




Hopefully the scans have good news! A whole week is awesome!!!
Do you have a honey do list?


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> For me, fruit is the hardest thing.
> 
> And the pizza I've craving for the last 3 weeks. The emails from Domino's don't help.



I think my friends have made cauliflower pizza crust. 
Actually I think I tried it once! 
I have a bad memory.


----------



## MPRC

Moving...moving....moving. 

Landlords are coming over to put a tortoise sight barrier on the bottom of the chain link fence free of charge so they can use both yards. Yau!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Hopefully the scans have good news! A whole week is awesome!!!
> Do you have a honey do list?



He is at home bleeding as we speak.


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> Moving...moving....moving.
> 
> Landlords are coming over to put a tortoise sight barrier on the bottom of the chain link fence free of charge so they can use both yards. Yau!



Nice of them.


----------



## MPRC

I know! She offered to have her husband lower the dog door to the garage for Vern, Chris said "Heck no" to that since Vern would be underfoot and rearranging his tools. 
Nightbox construction will begin soon. We are trying to decide if we can keep Mango or not. He's being a real hellion and humping the juvenile girls and trying to flip Vern, though Vern hasn't noticed yet. 3lbs vs. 12lbs means that Mango is just a mild annoyance to him.


----------



## Yvonne G

LaDukePhoto said:


> Moving...moving....moving.
> 
> Landlords are coming over to put a tortoise sight barrier on the bottom of the chain link fence free of charge so they can use both yards. Yau!



Sounds like the new landlords are a lot better than the old ones.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

What species is Mango? Didn't I ask you what town you moved to?


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> What species is Mango? Didn't I ask you what town you moved to?



I think all she has is redfooted tortoises. Can't help you about where she moved to.


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew it's hot in here. Yesterday was 98F and today feels just as hot. My house is pretty well-insulated, but it has heated up in here quite nicely. My S-I-L is in charge of getting my evaporative cooler ready for use in the Spring, and he works out of town, only coming home on week-ends. I certainly hope he has time this week-end to fix me up! I do have an air conditioner, but it costs so much to run it. It's probably about 15 or 20 years old but only has a few hours run time on it. Poor Misty is lying here panting. I'm sitting in front of a fan.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LaDukePhoto said:


> You can take my carbs, just don't try to take my dairy.


or my bacon


----------



## Momof4

Hey bird lovers have you guys seen this cute video? 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1290324857648983


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Whew it's hot in here. Yesterday was 98F and today feels just as hot. My house is pretty well-insulated, but it has heated up in here quite nicely. My S-I-L is in charge of getting my evaporative cooler ready for use in the Spring, and he works out of town, only coming home on week-ends. I certainly hope he has time this week-end to fix me up! I do have an air conditioner, but it costs so much to run it. It's probably about 15 or 20 years old but only has a few hours run time on it. Poor Misty is lying here panting. I'm sitting in front of a fan.




For your sake I hope you get that cooler ready soon!! 
I hate being hot!! Well, I hate being cold too


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Whew it's hot in here. Yesterday was 98F and today feels just as hot. My house is pretty well-insulated, but it has heated up in here quite nicely. My S-I-L is in charge of getting my evaporative cooler ready for use in the Spring, and he works out of town, only coming home on week-ends. I certainly hope he has time this week-end to fix me up! I do have an air conditioner, but it costs so much to run it. It's probably about 15 or 20 years old but only has a few hours run time on it. Poor Misty is lying here panting. I'm sitting in front of a fan.



Going to be in the 30s here tonight.


----------



## MPRC

Maggie - I just moved from Elmira to Springfield, it's about a 30 minute drive. 

I've got 5 Redfoots right now. 2 male, 2 female, and a suspected female. 

So far in the big yard everyone has space to mind their own, it's just during feeding and soaking that I round everyone up and Mango turns into a butthead. I'm going to give him a few weeks and see if the new large yard helps or if he's still a butt. 

He's gorgeous, but Vern is my main man, if Mango can't hang I'll sell him down the river. (or cave and make a separate pen)


----------



## MPRC

He's the pretty little guy. Rambo looks like a dried out raisin and Vern is always staring at me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Nope


Mike, here is my "BabyGirls" 2016 Harley she recently picked up. Only miles on it are from her…


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Going to be in the 30s here tonight.



We're working our way up to the 60's at night. 30's? In May? That's insane. When does your warm weather start?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Hey bird lovers have you guys seen this cute video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1290324857648983



Aw, isn't that a cute little birdy?


----------



## mike taylor

Nice Ken . I like sportsters . Not many do . Some people talk crap about them until you out run them . My 1200 has a lot of motor work done to it and it's fast as hell . I have a 48 sportster . My boy has a custom 1200 sportster with a lot of motor work done to it .


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning~~


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> He is at home bleeding as we speak.




bleeding? _I'm afraid I'm not on here often enough to know what's wrong with Jeff._ Do you mind telling?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Nice Ken . I like sportsters . Not many do . Some people talk crap about them until you out run them . My 1200 has a lot of motor work done to it and it's fast as hell . I have a 48 sportster . My boy has a custom 1200 sportster with a lot of motor work done to it .



In my day a Sportster was 900 cc's and a girls bike. A Shovelhead was 1200 cc's.
I had a hell of a race with a Harley yesterday. He beat me, barely.....only I was the one who got the ticket......$260....crap. 
It doesn't do me any good to try and be normal....I'm just different, and maybe that ain't a good thing. I've always been different.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> bleeding? _I'm afraid I'm not on here often enough to know what's wrong with Jeff._ Do you mind telling?



I was hoping this was another auto correct. Maybe he was "weeding"??????


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> In my day a Sportster was 900 cc's and a girls bike. A Shovelhead was 1200 cc's.
> I had a hell of a race with a Harley yesterday. He beat me, barely.....only I was the one who got the ticket......$260....crap.
> It doesn't do me any good to try and be normal....I'm just different, and maybe that ain't a good thing. I've always been different.


Yeah I hear you . That's alright my girls bike out runs most Harley's out there . Then they ask what did you do to it . An I say an air breather and gas .


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> He is at home bleeding as we speak.


What happen to Jeff??


----------



## Momof4

I think Jeff's ok.
I asked Jacqui if she had a honey do list for him and she said " he's home bleeding as we speak!" 

So I'm guessing he was doing chores and got hurt or maybe she meant weeding.


----------



## bouaboua

I hope that's the case~~


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> bleeding? _I'm afraid I'm not on here often enough to know what's wrong with Jeff._ Do you mind telling?



When Jeff is home, I have "little" jobs to do around here. Jeff alwas manages to scratch, cut, hurt himself and thus bleeds for me. Yesterday was like five sites.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I think Jeff's ok.
> I asked Jacqui if she had a honey do list for him and she said " he's home bleeding as we speak!"
> 
> So I'm guessing he was doing chores and got hurt or maybe she meant weeding.



Smart lady!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I was hoping this was another auto correct. Maybe he was "weeding"??????



Hmmmm Jeff gave up "weeding" long before we met...


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> We're working our way up to the 60's at night. 30's? In May? That's insane. When does your warm weather start?



You mean like the 90 day last week?


----------



## Jacqui

Having lunch with Jeff, three of my brats and one future son-in-law.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Hmmmm Jeff gave up "weeding" long before we met...


----------



## MPRC

Its raining...and not drizzle, rain rain with big thunder booms. I love a good storm, but not while using flatbed trailers to move $50k in mechanics equipment a half hour across town.


----------



## Yvonne G

Using the string trimmer just kills the muscle behind my shoulder. I've tried switching the unit to my other arm, but I'm not as proficient using it that way. Thank goodness I ran out of gas (both me and the implement!).


----------



## Yvonne G

It's a bit breezy today, and the breeze has brought in some cooler air over the coastal mountains. So no 90 degree day today. We've sent them all to Jacqui. I can't figure out...if it's 90 during the day, how can it cool off down to 30 at night? Your blood is never going to get used to the temperature at that rate (You know...thin blood for hot days, thick blood for cold days)


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's a bit breezy today, and the breeze has brought in some cooler air over the coastal mountains. So no 90 degree day today. We've sent them all to Jacqui. I can't figure out...if it's 90 during the day, how can it cool off down to 30 at night? Your blood is never going to get used to the temperature at that rate (You know...thin blood for hot days, thick blood for cold days)



No, what I meant is we had that temp last week. When we had the tornado. A cold front came in yesterday and temps maybe low 60s now with nights in the 37ish range last night and tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

Last week one morning Omaha got like 6" of hail. They had to bring out snowplows to clean off streets.


----------



## dmmj

doesn't matter which one of us you vote for either way your planet is doomed, DOOMED!


----------



## bouaboua

I'm hungry! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I'm hungry! ! ! !



Me too. I don't usually eat dinner, but all I had for lunch was a ham sandwich and it wasn't enough. So now I have two frozen beef and bean burritos in the microwave.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Me too. I don't usually eat dinner, but all I had for lunch was a ham sandwich and it wasn't enough. So now I have two frozen beef and bean burritos in the microwave.


Two??

One for me??


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'm hungry! ! ! !



Coulda joined us, but then we would have had you up on the roof helping Jeff and Josh.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Coulda joined us, but then we would have had you up on the roof helping Jeff and Josh.


You need one more bleeding person in your house??


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Two??
> 
> One for me??




Well she's not sharing one with Misty.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> You need one more bleeding person in your house??



The more the merrier!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Two??
> 
> One for me??



They're pretty small. I really doubt two is going to fill the gap.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Coulda joined us, but then we would have had you up on the roof helping Jeff and Josh.



I don't do well on the roof. Old age ya know. But I supervise very well at ground level!!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> The more the merrier!


Where is my tool belt Honey??

I'm going to Jacqui's......put extra bandage in one of the pocket please! ! !


----------



## gamera154

hello people its been so long


----------



## bouaboua

gamera154 said:


> hello people its been so long


Hello, Hello~ ~


----------



## Jacqui

gamera154 said:


> hello people its been so long


Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning !


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good Morning ! Anyone else stuck at work today?


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning~~


----------



## Yvonne G

Since I'm retired, yes - I'm stuck at work! Every day is a work day for me. Some days I'm better able to get out of work than others, though.

Hi all! Hope you all have pleasant days.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

@Sara G. Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## bouaboua

@Sara G. Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

I'm watching The Land Before Time at work. Yvonne, you may join if you like since you are also stuck at "work". Its the least we could do to make the time go by


----------



## Yvonne G

I think I may have seen that a while ago. No...thanks for the invite, but once I get my act together, I'm headed outside for more yard work!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I don't do well on the roof. Old age ya know. But I supervise very well at ground level!!


I do really good on the roof....I proved it, remember???? I'm glad you get to spend some time with Jeff. I know it's damn hard to have a relationship when one person is a truck driver.....
oops, I meant to reply to Jacqui, not my sis


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

The Land Before Time never gets old to me. I LOVE it. Yard work sounds nice. I can't wait until I move to a place with a backyard  I hope its nice yard work weather where you're at


----------



## Maggie Cummings

@Sara G.....Happy Birthday.....old age is setting in, just wait. It'll get you before you know. hahahahaha happy day!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, I'm off to trim the blackberries before church. Maybe, I'll be lucky and actually bleed and get to stay home and watch the beginning of the race.


----------



## Yvonne G

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> The Land Before Time never gets old to me. I LOVE it. Yard work sounds nice. I can't wait until I move to a place with a backyard  I hope its nice yard work weather where you're at



There's a nice, cool breeze and it's only supposed to be in the 80's today. So, hi ho, hi ho...it's off to work I go!!


----------



## Sara G.

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes!!!!!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Yvonne G said:


> There's a nice, cool breeze and it's only supposed to be in the 80's today. So, hi ho, hi ho...it's off to work I go!!


Lucky you! Enjoy the weather!


----------



## CathyNed

@Sara G. Happy Birthday! Hope its a good one!!


----------



## Sara G.

CathyNed said:


> @Sara G. Happy Birthday! Hope its a good one!!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

My two new snapping turtles . Such cool little guys .


----------



## mike taylor

Lizards getting down. Hahaha


----------



## dmmj

I must have a pretty nice butt. Every time I leave the room I always hear people whisper "what an as" (edited for family viewing)


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> My two new snapping turtles . Such cool little guys .




too kewl


----------



## MPRC

mike taylor said:


> Lizards getting down. Hahaha



Giggity....


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm having out of town company on Thursday. So this is going to be a busy week for me - straightening up the house, cleaning the bathroom, tidying up outside.

I think I'm going to enlist my company to help me with Don Esker's study. It would go so much better with two people doing the measuring and writing it down.

I sent to Amazon for a cheapy caliper. It isn't very big, so I'll have to limit my portion of the study to smaller tortoises. I've already sent him info on SO, but I measured him with a measuring tape. Took forever to do it.


----------



## smarch

Look at the beauty I got to go for a ride in on Thursday!
Side note, my car (the blue one in the pictures) was decently able to keep up with the pack when the big boys weren't playing around with what's under the hood.


----------



## smarch




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Sara G. said:


> Thank you!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

LED light by Solar powered battery with light sensor tortoise stature make wife very happy.

Happy wife, Happy life.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> LED light by Solar powered battery with light sensor tortoise stature make wife very happy.
> 
> Happy wife, Happy life.
> 
> View attachment 173671



That may be the same style my daughter gave me for Christmas two years ago. Last years hail storm broke the shells.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Raining here and cold. On way to Jeff's scan.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## mike taylor

Good stinking Monday everybody !


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good stinking Monday everybody !



*sniffs air* must be a TX issue


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> LED light by Solar powered battery with light sensor tortoise stature make wife very happy.
> 
> Happy wife, Happy life.
> 
> View attachment 173671



That's pretty darned cute!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 173703



Wow! That's a pretty one. I've never seen an iris like that before.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! That's a pretty one. I've never seen an iris like that before.



It is one of my favorites. If clump was bigger, I'd send you a starter. Perhaps by next year.


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> View attachment 173642



What kind of car is it? I'm not up on the foreign models.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It is one of my favorites. If clump was bigger, I'd send you a starter. Perhaps by next year.



That reminds me. I'm supposed to be sending Maggie a few yellow iris bulbs.


----------



## Yvonne G

I have an appointment with my kidney doctor today. Just a follow-up appointment after my kidney stone episode. I think I'll be getting an x-ray before the appointment. Sure wish I knew what I could do to not grow those darned stones. This means I'll have one less day to get my house and yard in order for Thursday's company.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I have an appointment with my kidney doctor today. Just a follow-up appointment after my kidney stone episode. I think I'll be getting an x-ray before the appointment. Sure wish I knew what I could do to no grow those darned stones. This means I'll have one less day to get my house and yard in order for Thursday's company.



Cranberry juice and lots of water.

So who is coming? Steven?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Cranberry juice and lots of water.
> 
> So who is coming? Steven?



I've tried drinking cranberry juice, but it gives me the shakes and makes me feel hyper. I think it has too much potassium for me.

Yeah, Steven and Irene will be going to SoCal to attend a graduation down there, and they're stopping by for a visit.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning~~


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I've tried drinking cranberry juice, but it gives me the shakes and makes me feel hyper. I think it has too much potassium for me.
> 
> Yeah, Steven and Irene will be going to SoCal to attend a graduation down there, and they're stopping by for a visit.


Drink water regularly should be a necessity. 

We just can't wait to see Yvonne again.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Drink water regularly should be a necessity.
> 
> We just can't wait to see Yvonne again.



*turns green*


----------



## bouaboua

Ride with Jeff. You will be here in one day.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff is boot shopping. Already were at Menard's. Bought two tomato plants at another place. Next up will be lunch at Olive Garden. It's a soup kinda day.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Jeff is boot shopping. Already were at Menard's. Bought two tomato plants at another place. Next up will be lunch at Olive Garden. It's a soup kinda day.


Sounds very good to me. Endless soup and breadsticks.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Sounds very good to me. Endless soup and breadsticks.



Me too! Great price deal, too. I like the Zuppa (?) soup.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

smarch said:


> Look at the beauty I got to go for a ride in on Thursday!
> Side note, my car (the blue one in the pictures) was decently able to keep up with the pack when the big boys weren't playing around with what's under the hood.
> 
> 
> View attachment 173640


Jealousy is not an attractive quality......I'm not too attractive right now. How much fun was that!!!! A car show or what? Muscle cars for sure, my kinda car.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Good Morning America!!!!! We have sun!!!! so exciting.......I get to go outside in short sleeves, wow


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> What kind of car is it? I'm not up on the foreign models.



Muscle cars Yvonne. AMERICAN hot rods........


well, that's probably a Camry, but there's a Mustang background left, and background right is a' 55 Chevy. Did I tell you I've been taking drifting lessons?


----------



## Elohi

maggie3fan said:


> Muscle cars Yvonne. AMERICAN hot rods........
> 
> 
> well, that's probably a Camry, but there's a Mustang background left, and background right is a' 55 Chevy. Did I tell you I've been taking drifting lessons?


I think it's a Subaru.


----------



## Elohi

maggie3fan said:


> Good Morning America!!!!! We have sun!!!! so exciting.......I get to go outside in short sleeves, wow


We have rain. Again. Or still. Sigh.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Jeff is boot shopping. Already were at Menard's. Bought two tomato plants at another place. Next up will be lunch at Olive Garden. It's a soup kinda day.



...and bread sticks! Don't forget the bread sticks!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Me too! Great price deal, too. I like the Zuppa (?) soup.



I usually get the chicken and dumpling soup, only they don't call it "dumplings."


----------



## Jacqui

Getting a little worried here. Jeff has been complaining of a pain on the side of his stomach for a month or so. Sorta consistent and more often/stronger than at first. Now today at the CT scan, they had to call the Dr for go ahead to do it, since "he has some elevated levels" in his lab work. (No idea what levels). Did the scan, but did not use the conrast.

Two long days til his Oncologist appt.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> ...and bread sticks! Don't forget the bread sticks!!!!



Still one left.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Getting a little worried here. Jeff has been complaining of a pain on the side of his stomach for a month or so. Sorta consistent and more often/stronger than at first. Now today at the CT scan, they had to call the Dr for go ahead to do it, since "he has some elevated levels" in his lab work. (No idea what levels). Did the scan, but did not use the conrast.
> 
> Two long days til his Oncologist appt.


Keep you all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Keep you all in our thoughts and prayers.



This time we may be needing them.


----------



## MPRC

The rain needs to stop so we can finish moving. I'm pretty flippin' panicked. I might have to rent a Uhaul since we just have open trailers


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Getting a little worried here. Jeff has been complaining of a pain on the side of his stomach for a month or so. Sorta consistent and more often/stronger than at first. Now today at the CT scan, they had to call the Dr for go ahead to do it, since "he has some elevated levels" in his lab work. (No idea what levels). Did the scan, but did not use the conrast.
> 
> Two long days til his Oncologist appt.



I'm sending good vibes Jeff's way!!
Enjoy your time together the few days and think positive until you hear something.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Elohi said:


> I think it's a Subaru.


no, don't tell me that....that's all Oregonians drive. They even make commercials about 2 Subarus being in love. (gag)...I HATE Subaru's


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> That reminds me. I'm supposed to be sending Maggie a few yellow iris bulbs.



cut them in the fall.....that's when you separate them....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Getting a little worried here. Jeff has been complaining of a pain on the side of his stomach for a month or so. Sorta consistent and more often/stronger than at first. Now today at the CT scan, they had to call the Dr for go ahead to do it, since "he has some elevated levels" in his lab work. (No idea what levels). Did the scan, but did not use the conrast.
> 
> Two long days til his Oncologist appt.



If there was something serious he'd be called in sooner. I got our whole prayer ring to pray for him, that's some serious prayin.....


----------



## Yvonne G

Hoping for the best for Jeff, Jacqui.

I really like the little jumping spiders. I can't tell you why, I just think they're so darned cute. So this a.m. I discovered a new inhabitant in my greenhouse:




There's nothing there for you to compare his size to, but let me tell you...HE'S BIG! The jumping spiders I've seen around here are tiny things, only a couple lines on the tape rule long. This guy is about an inch and a half long. And don't you just love the death's head on his back?


----------



## MPRC

I love jumping spiders too!


----------



## MPRC




----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


>



He looks cute all blown up like that.


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


>



Straight from Star Wars


----------



## mike taylor

No spiders !


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> No spiders !



Aww spiders are neat, especially when there is glass between you and them.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> What kind of car is it? I'm not up on the foreign models.


Shes a Subaru WRX, with an STI engine and 6 speed transmission, and basically a whole list of mods that fill up an entire page, it's been a project of over 4 years, and although I just met the couple, I got to look through the album of the work process and basically got to see the car built. 
I am and always will be a Subie person.


----------



## smarch

maggie3fan said:


> Jealousy is not an attractive quality......I'm not too attractive right now. How much fun was that!!!! A car show or what? Muscle cars for sure, my kinda car.


Holy crap it was the most fun i ever had!!! I'm still wearing my silly stupid grin and its been DAYS!!! I've always been a car person, but my father basically refuses to let me learn/do much car i think literally for the sheer fact that I'm a daughter not his son… so meeting all these car people and being able to talk cars was fantastic! It was a show, the Bass Pro auto show at Gillette Stadium, I'd never heard of it before we all went the other day, but its actually quite a huge deal. I'll reply more to your message, I found out a whole lot of people got annoyed with me within one day of talking all about the car lol, some people just don't get it (aka my coworkers!)


----------



## smarch

Elohi said:


> I think it's a Subaru.


Do you think its a Subie by looks… or would it happen to be because you're on my Facebook, where i posted quite a lot about it?


----------



## bouaboua

WOOOOOOO.......

I don't like spider! ! ! ! !


----------



## smarch

maggie3fan said:


> Muscle cars Yvonne. AMERICAN hot rods........
> 
> 
> well, that's probably a Camry, but there's a Mustang background left, and background right is a' 55 Chevy. Did I tell you I've been taking drifting lessons?


drifting lessons sound absolutely fantastic! I hope within a few years I'll get my car on the track. Love how you mention all the nice cars in the background and nothing about that one blue one right next to the beauty that clearly doesn't belong  what can i say, my car may not look the bat or be the fastest (now!) but someday he'll be the ultimate sleeper, and i'll open the hood and people will hit the ground in surprise!


----------



## smarch

maggie3fan said:


> no, don't tell me that....that's all Oregonians drive. They even make commercials about 2 Subarus being in love. (gag)...I HATE Subaru's


but… I love my Subie! 
Our Subaru's are much cooler than just those regular ones in commercials (ok maybe mine isn't). Perhaps they're not america, and some people won't like them, but I'm a born and raised Subaru person.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Hoping for the best for Jeff, Jacqui.
> 
> I really like the little jumping spiders. I can't tell you why, I just think they're so darned cute. So this a.m. I discovered a new inhabitant in my greenhouse:
> 
> View attachment 173745
> 
> 
> There's nothing there for you to compare his size to, but let me tell you...HE'S BIG! The jumping spiders I've seen around here are tiny things, only a couple lines on the tape rule long. This guy is about an inch and a half long. And don't you just love the death's head on his back?


I'd probably be scared if i faced this guy in person, since i can kind of get a good idea of his size from the picture. But from here with a whole bunch of space between me and ever seeing that spider, he's kinda cute. 
did i ever tell you guys how i almost ended up with a tarantula?


----------



## smarch

When you make friends based on your energy drink of choice. I literally met my newest friends because I was always drinking a Monster and it turned out she worked for Monster. 
Needless to say I enjoy the friendship far more than the perks I've gotten... And I enjoy the perks greatly.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> WOOOOOOO.......
> 
> I don't like spider! ! ! ! !


Steven, for shamefulness!!! Spiders LOVE flies, and eat any chance they can. If not for all the neat, cool factors they have, I'd easily give them my vote just for eating flies! You don't enjoy flies while you eat do you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Yvonne G here, as promised, is the screenshot to which I was referring…


Maybe moderators could talk amongst themselves and pm me an idea? Please, with REAL, CANE SUGAR on top,(not that corn syrup stuff)!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven, for shamefulness!!! Spiders LOVE flies, and eat any chance they can. If not for all the neat, cool factors they have, I'd easily give them my vote just for eating flies! You don't enjoy flies while you eat do you?


I'm not going to argue with your points, but I still don't like them. I found a quite large black widow in one of my outdoor enclosure while I'm cleaning it. Sorry to say, I have installed screen window and door.


----------



## mike taylor

No spider is safe around me . Can't help it . I can catch snakes, lizards, frogs,wild pics ,and Gators . But I don't do bugs of any type .


----------



## dmmj

I feel the need....... the Need for Speed. Just to make you feel old Top Gun came out 30 years ago


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I have an appointment with my kidney doctor today. Just a follow-up appointment after my kidney stone episode. I think I'll be getting an x-ray before the appointment. Sure wish I knew what I could do to not grow those darned stones. This means I'll have one less day to get my house and yard in order for Thursday's company.


drinking more water will help prevent kidney stones, water nothing else no T, no coffee, no soda, & no alcohol you


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! !


Great morning people !


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @Yvonne G here, as promised, is the screenshot to which I was referring…
> View attachment 173779
> 
> Maybe moderators could talk amongst themselves and pm me an idea? Please, with REAL, CANE SUGAR on top,(not that corn syrup stuff)!



This is a glitch in the system. Post your thread then ask a moderator to move it over to where it should be.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> drinking more water will help prevent kidney stones, water nothing else no T, no coffee, no soda, & no alcohol you



I'm not a drinker. It's just terribly hard for me to force any type of drink down unless I'm eating, and since I only eat one meal, I only drink at that mealtime. So I drink a bottle of water with lunch, then I open another bottle of water when I settle down to watch TV in the evening. Most times I can't finish off that bottle. If I carry a bottle of water outside with me while I'm working, it gets set down someplace and forgotten.

Believe me, I've tried. I really have.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> This is a glitch in the system. Post your thread then ask a moderator to move it over to where it should be.


I'm not a moderator . But as long as it's not about that stuff he likes ( in a whisper ) coors . I think it will be in good taste .


----------



## Jacqui

Bored waiting for Jeff to finish up at eye doctor.


----------



## Jacqui

How about this duck for your pond Yvonne?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> How about this duck for your pond Yvonne?
> View attachment 173828



Aw - isn't he a pretty one. I have a Canada goose that looks very real, except it's too small to be real. I used to have a mama duck with babies that would have gone real well with the one in your picture, but getting knocked around by the turtles broke her babies off her and she won't float anymore.


----------



## Yvonne G

Eye doctor too? Wow. He's getting everything taken care of in one trip. Nice to have him home, huh? Getting lots of honey-do's done?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> Aw - isn't he a pretty one. I have a Canada goose that looks very real, except it's too small to be real. I used to have a mama duck with babies that would have gone real well with the one in your picture, but getting knocked around by the turtles broke her babies off her and she won't float anymore.


Did you drink your water yet ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Phew! Someone in here is pretty gassy, and it isn't me. I feed Misty the same food every day - Taste of the Wild, high prairie formula, with a little bit of canned mixed in to give it some taste. Some days she has gas and some days she doesn't.


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Did you drink your water yet ?



LOL! I guess someone has to keep tabs on me. It might as well be you. No, I haven't had anything to drink yet. I promise I'll try harder to remember.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> Phew! Someone in here is pretty gassy, and it isn't me. I feed Misty the same food every day - Taste of the Wild, high prairie formula, with a little bit of canned mixed in to give it some taste. Some days she has gas and some days she doesn't.


You didn't answer my question about water yet !


----------



## theguy67

Whoa,...what is this place?


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You didn't answer my question about water yet !



Yes, I did answer you. We both posted at the same time. My response is right above yours.


----------



## Yvonne G

theguy67 said:


> Whoa,...what is this place?



This is our version of a chat room. You are most welcome. We just talk about anything that floats our boats, and in that way, we get to know each other.

So, what's new with you, "Guy"? ...and what's your name?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Eye doctor too? Wow. He's getting everything taken care of in one trip. Nice to have him home, huh? Getting lots of honey-do's done?



We always try to fill what are now his biyearly home times with all his appts. Not a lot if honey-do work done, but more then nirmal. Between he and my son, they got a new riif on the one back porch. Had a couple of sunroofs without covers. 

Also have new homemade door to walk through on the garage.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Phew! Someone in here is pretty gassy, and it isn't me. I feed Misty the same food every day - Taste of the Wild, high prairie formula, with a little bit of canned mixed in to give it some taste. Some days she has gas and some days she doesn't.



Is Jeff visiting you too?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! I guess someone has to keep tabs on me. It might as well be you. No, I haven't had anything to drink yet. I promise I'll try harder to remember.



Don't promise, just do.


----------



## Jacqui

theguy67 said:


> Whoa,...what is this place?



Home


----------



## Jacqui

Lunch today was buffet at Italian place. I had a fried chicken breast, spinach pasta, and Apple cobbler with ice cream.


----------



## Yvonne G

M-m-m the cobbler and ice cream sounds wonderful! But I'll have to make do with no dessert today. Nothing in the fridge and I can't go to the store until Friday. Limiting my trips into town to one day a week saves a lot of gas and helps me eat more healthy. Now if I could only force myself to drink more water. (Thanks, Grandpa!)


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! I guess someone has to keep tabs on me. It might as well be you. No, I haven't had anything to drink yet. I promise I'll try harder to remember.


Sorry when you get old we have no time left to wait .


----------



## theguy67

I think a chat would be kinda cool to have on here. Not sure how much use it would get, but maybe if there were scheduled times. I know kingsnake.com use to have one and it was pretty active until it kinda died out.


----------



## theguy67

Yvonne G said:


> This is our version of a chat room. You are most welcome. We just talk about anything that floats our boats, and in that way, we get to know each other.
> 
> So, what's new with you, "Guy"? ...and what's your name?



Nothing really new. Waiting for summer classes to begin. Been working in the tortoise pen. The Name's Luke btw.


----------



## Jacqui

theguy67 said:


> Nothing really new. Waiting for summer classes to begin. Been working in the tortoise pen. The Name's Luke btw.



What kind of classes Luke?


----------



## MPRC

36 hours until the lease from hell is up. I wish I could say that will be the end of it, but I have a feeling something will happen to curse us with his presence further.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> 36 hours until the lease from hell is up. I wish I could say that will be the end of it, but I have a feeling something will happen to curse us with his presence further.




Take pics of everything before you leave! I mean everything! 
I saw it on Judge Judy once


----------



## Momof4

theguy67 said:


> Nothing really new. Waiting for summer classes to begin. Been working in the tortoise pen. The Name's Luke btw.




Hi Luke!! 
What's up?? What summer classes are you taking?


----------



## Momof4

This chat has over 90,000 posts!!
That's pretty impressive!!


----------



## Momof4

@theguy67 
I was just a creeper and found your enclosure thread!! I know who you are now!! I dream about that RF pen all the time!!! 
Nicely done!!


----------



## theguy67

Momof4 said:


> Hi Luke!!
> What's up?? What summer classes are you taking?





Jacqui said:


> What kind of classes Luke?



Oh, just physics and the corresponding lab. I hope I do not end up regretting taking them during the summer semester.


----------



## theguy67

Momof4 said:


> @theguy67
> I was just a creeper and found your enclosure thread!! I know who you are now!! I dream about that RF pen all the time!!!
> Nicely done!!


Ha, yes. I'm him. I finally got some hibiscus to go in there. I decided to just bury the pots so I can pull them up for winter.


----------



## Momof4

theguy67 said:


> Ha, yes. I'm him. I finally got some hibiscus to go in there. I decided to just bury the pots so I can pull them up for winter.




Sounds like a good idea! I have horrible luck with hibiscus!!
I'm on my 3rd. The first 2 never grew over 12" and don't flower much if at all.


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> This chat has over 90,000 posts!!
> That's pretty impressive!!



I hadn't realized how much longer this one's been going compared to the previous versions.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Take pics of everything before you leave! I mean everything!
> I saw it on Judge Judy once



Just as you should always do before moving into a place. Always always document.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> This chat has over 90,000 posts!!
> That's pretty impressive!!



And this is not the first thread of chat either.


----------



## Jacqui

Sexist comment alert... I think men in lumber stores, spend more time then a woman shopping anywhere...


----------



## theguy67

Momof4 said:


> Sounds like a good idea! I have horrible luck with hibiscus!!
> I'm on my 3rd. The first 2 never grew over 12" and don't flower much if at all.



Really? They kinda take care of themselves



Jacqui said:


> Sexist comment alert... I think men in lumber stores, spend more time then a woman shopping anywhere...



Idk,...My father is bad, but when I go to the mall with my friend, I have to go into every store with her. 
.


----------



## Jacqui

Patience is not my long suit....


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Sounds like a good idea! I have horrible luck with hibiscus!!
> I'm on my 3rd. The first 2 never grew over 12" and don't flower much if at all.



The tropical type?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> And this is not the first thread of chat either.




I know! I think I was in the first one for a short time!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> The tropical type?



I'll go check the tag. I got it for Christmas and I'm ready to get it out of the pot.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay been like an hour now and still no Jeff.. .


----------



## Momof4

Shoot, the big tag is gone!!
Here's all I have.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Okay been like an hour now and still no Jeff.. .




Still at his eye appointment? Are you in the waiting room?


----------



## theguy67

Momof4 said:


> Shoot, the big tag is gone!!
> Here's all I have.
> View attachment 173839
> 
> View attachment 173840


That looks like a tropical variety. The temperate ones have small leaves and flowers.


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Sorry when you get old we have no time left to wait .



I drank a half bottle of water with lunch, and I'm sipping occasionally at what's left. Hopefully it will be gone by evening and I'll open another bottle. But two 16 oz bottles isn't near enough. I wonder if smoothies count as liquid. I bought a cheapy Osterizer off Amazon Smile a few days ago to make my orange julius. orange julius has a cup of milk and a cup of orange juice plus whatever water melts from the ice cubes. That counts as liquid, right?


----------



## Yvonne G

theguy67 said:


> Nothing really new. Waiting for summer classes to begin. Been working in the tortoise pen. The Name's Luke btw.



Summer classes, huh? College or high school?

What kind of work in the tortoise pen?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Shoot, the big tag is gone!!
> Here's all I have.
> View attachment 173839
> 
> View attachment 173840



I posted my hibiscus in the gardening thread last year. They had gotten some sort of sucking bug that turned the leaves black and almost killed the plants.

The greenhouse is built up on cinderblocks. This means we had to pile a whole bunch of dirt through the doorway so the tortoises could go in and out. In order to protect the sides of the dirt I put down a cinderblock on each side and planted 6" hibiscus in each hole, a yellow and a red on each side of the door.

Last year's pictures:






I sprayed them faithfully last year with a mixture of Dawn, white vinegar and epsom salts. They started perking up just before winter set in and this spring they look much healthier. So far I don't see any of the sucking insects hanging around. This year:


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I drank a half bottle of water with lunch, and I'm sipping occasionally at what's left. Hopefully it will be gone by evening and I'll open another bottle. But two 16 oz bottles isn't near enough. I wonder if smoothies count as liquid. I bought a cheapy Osterizer off Amazon Smile a few days ago to make my orange julius. orange julius has a cup of milk and a cup of orange juice plus whatever water melts from the ice cubes. That counts as liquid, right?



I'll drink an extra bottle or two for you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you so much!! I'll be sure to let Grandpa know I've had extra!


----------



## bouaboua

I think the bottle he will drink are not what you wold drink....


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I think the bottle he will drink are not what you wold drink....



Well, liquid is liquid, right?


----------



## jaizei

All I drink is water


----------



## bouaboua

The other day I saw you with a bottle of............Yeah...........That is "water" alright!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Still at his eye appointment? Are you in the waiting room?



No, was waiting at Menards at the end. Dr was a little over an hour, but that didn't feel so long.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> No, was waiting at Menards at the end. Dr was a little over an hour, but that didn't feel so long.


Oncologist tomorrow?? 

Best wishes~~


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Oncologist tomorrow??
> 
> Best wishes~~



Yes. *chews on nails*


----------



## bouaboua

I fixed dinner plate for my wife tonight.........




I think she like it...


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I fixed dinner plate for my wife tonight.........
> 
> View attachment 173879
> 
> 
> I think she like it...
> 
> View attachment 173878



Looks good, but hold the moon on mine.


----------



## bouaboua

Moon.....You need to ask my wife. It's part of her dinner. I'm not allow to touch...


----------



## MPRC

Ughhhhhh...so tired. We have pictures from the move in and will take coresponding photos on the walk out. We insist upon having them do it with us to prevent discrepancies later.


----------



## MPRC

I took a moment to lay on the lawn and look who came "running"


----------



## bouaboua

LaDukePhoto said:


> Ughhhhhh...so tired. We have pictures from the move in and will take coresponding photos on the walk out. We insist upon having them do it with us to prevent discrepancies later.


Very smart....


----------



## Yvonne G

Tonight is Michael Weatherly's last episode on NCIS. I wonder how they'll replace him. He's been an integral part of the group.


----------



## dmmj

for those of you nostalgic for 4 to 8 years ago The Angry Birds movie is finally coming out good job movie guys


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

LaDukePhoto said:


> I took a moment to lay on the lawn and look who came "running"
> View attachment 173880


This picture is so cute! Hes so faithful to you!


----------



## MPRC

It's 4am. Somewhere in this house is a dying smoke detector. Ughhhhhh


----------



## JoesMum

LaDukePhoto said:


> It's 4am. Somewhere in this house is a dying smoke detector. Ughhhhhh


 Sympathies.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning all!


----------



## smarch

Well I woke up this morning very sore after working out my legs yesterday, and rather hung over. I kind of feel like total crap! It's a good thing it's my day off today!


----------



## smarch

At least I woke up to this cutie... But now he's snoring.


----------



## theguy67

Yvonne G said:


> Summer classes, huh? College or high school?
> 
> What kind of work in the tortoise pen?




College...Thought I was done with math, until I saw that I still needed physics. And for the tortoise pen, there are always improvements I wish to do. Currently I would like some more short shrubbery, as well as flowering plants. Also I need to add to the sprinkler system. I've also been trying to build a spot so the hatchlings can spend some time outside. SO MUCH TO DO!


----------



## Jacqui

Can you guess where we are?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Can you guess where we are?
> 
> View attachment 173907


Best wishes........

And Good Morning!!


----------



## Jacqui

Doing happy dance!


----------



## theguy67

Greetings morning people. It is currently 8:46 central time, and 60 something outside. Unusually cold weather. Don't know if I'll feel like going outside soon.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Doing happy dance!


Everything check out fine??


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Well I woke up this morning very sore after working out my legs yesterday, and rather hung over. I kind of feel like total crap! It's a good thing it's my day off today!



Seems to me I remember you saying a while back that you were giving up the sauce. No?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Doing happy dance!



Good news from the doctor?


----------



## Yvonne G

theguy67 said:


> Greetings morning people. It is currently 8:46 central time, and 60 something outside. Unusually cold weather. Don't know if I'll feel like going outside soon.



Hey, Luke! It's around 60 something here too this a.m., but the sun warms it up pretty quickly.


----------



## theguy67

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, Luke! It's around 60 something here too this a.m., but the sun warms it up pretty quickly.



Well the high here is suppose to be 70, with strong winds from the north.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Good news from the doctor?



Yes some counts are high, but ones Jeff goes up and down on, so ok. Blood counts down, but still in border lines of ok. His pain spot does not show on CT, so that's ok, too. Other issues, normal for cancer folks on chemo, so still ok.

Next visit is Thanksgiving.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Seems to me I remember you saying a while back that you were giving up the sauce. No?


Yeah, that was September, I held true to that until December, realized I had a job and now drinking wouldn't be about coping with life, it'd be to relax some on the few occasions I would drink. Since then I've only notably drank a sizable amount twice (once at my managers promotion party, where I honestly was handed far too much) and yesterday when I was just having fun with friends. It's a much different situation than I used to be in.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Well I woke up this morning very sore after working out my legs yesterday, and rather hung over. I kind of feel like total crap! It's a good thing it's my day off today!



Hung over? Bad bad girl.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> View attachment 173906
> 
> At least I woke up to this cutie... But now he's snoring.



Nice to wake up to.


----------



## Jacqui

theguy67 said:


> Greetings morning people. It is currently 8:46 central time, and 60 something outside. Unusually cold weather. Don't know if I'll feel like going outside soon.



Where are you?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Everything check out fine??



Yeppers! Well fine for Jeff any how.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Yeah, that was September, I held true to that until December, realized I had a job and now drinking wouldn't be about coping with life, it'd be to relax some on the few occasions I would drink. Since then I've only notably drank a sizable amount twice (once at my managers promotion party, where I honestly was handed far too much) and yesterday when I was just having fun with friends. It's a much different situation than I used to be in.



Need to learn to drink, but not to drink too much.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

theguy67 said:


> Greetings morning people. It is currently 8:46 central time, and 60 something outside. Unusually cold weather. Don't know if I'll feel like going outside soon.


Good morning ! 10:21am eastern time and its 54F right now. I dont feel like going outside either, which is why im still in bed.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Hung over? Bad bad girl.


What can I say, today's my day off so I went out after work yesterday with a couple of friends, and our usual one beer at the brewery turned into a few. Yesterday was kind of like a "Friday" to me.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Yeppers! Well fine for Jeff any how.


Hooray, HOORAY! HOORAY! ! ! ! !


----------



## theguy67

Jacqui said:


> Where are you?


Central Texas.


----------



## Jacqui

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning ! 10:21am eastern time and its 54F right now. I dont feel like going outside either, which is why im still in bed.



Was hard getting out of a warm bed this morning for me too.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

An interesting video of chelonian conservation. Pelf, the woman heading this up, was one of the attendees of the conservation program I ran for 11 years while living on the east coast. That program I shared in one of the B-TFO posts http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/chelonian-history-iv.76245/ .

One of my needs is to feel like I am contributing to wildlife conservation. To me it's only wildlife if it's in the wild.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Need to learn to drink, but not to drink too much.


I'm usually very good about the one and done. When I have more it's usually because I planned ahead.


----------



## smarch

The day ahead of me:


----------



## MPRC

This is it, last day to get moved. Here comes the panic.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Sexist comment alert... I think men in lumber stores, spend more time then a woman shopping anywhere...


that's because 
unlike clothes and other items Lumber serves a purpose.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> that's because
> unlike clothes and other items Lumber serves a purpose.



Termite food?


----------



## theguy67

Just finished mowing. Time to watch some TV.


----------



## Yvonne G

theguy67 said:


> Just finished mowing. Time to watch some TV.



Nah...time for lunch then reading!


----------



## theguy67

Yvonne G said:


> Nah...time for lunch then reading!



Booo reading. I've done plenty of that this year.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> that's because
> unlike clothes and other items Lumber serves a purpose.



You'll say this until you see me naked.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> You'll say this until you see me naked.



We would just like to see you period. How's about adding your picture to the New What Do You Look Like thread?


----------



## theguy67

Say,..anyone know to make a shinny metal bucket not shinny?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Happy Mt. Saint Helens day all..?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

theguy67 said:


> Say,..anyone know to make a shinny metal bucket not shinny?


Leave it on a fence post, upside down, for a year. Let the elements work for you.


----------



## theguy67

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Leave it on a fence post, upside down, for a year. Let the elements work for you.



I suppose I should have clarified. I have one that is already weathered by the elements, but 2 new ones that are, well, new. I assume an acid will do the trick.


----------



## Yvonne G

theguy67 said:


> Say,..anyone know to make a shinny metal bucket not shinny?



rub it with steel wool?


----------



## theguy67

Yvonne G said:


> rub it with steel wool?



I'm going to try some vinegar, and maybe steel wool.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

theguy67 said:


> I'm going to try some vinegar, and maybe steel wool.


And maybe salt water as well. Just thinking of things I'd avoid with something I want to keep shiny, (like my personality)!


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> This is it, last day to get moved. Here comes the panic.




I hate that day! Always more work than anticipated!


----------



## theguy67

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And maybe salt water as well. Just thinking of things I'd avoid with something I want to keep shiny, (like my personality)!



That might do it. Only if I had access to my "instant salt" marine mix.

Next trial is with Muratic Acid.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And maybe salt water as well. Just thinking of things I'd avoid with something I want to keep shiny, (like my personality)!



Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Here I am, back to waiting for Jeff. Regular DR this time. Getting hot sitting here in the sun.


----------



## theguy67

Jacqui said:


> Here I am, back to waiting for Jeff. Regular DR this time. Getting hot sitting here in the sun.


 Wish the sun was out here.


----------



## Jacqui

theguy67 said:


> Wish the sun was out here.



It's out off and on here. Behind clouds when you want it and shining brightly when you would rather the cloud cover.


----------



## smarch

Id say today ended up being quite productive. His eyes are looking fine now.


----------



## theguy67

Well, its getting there I suppose.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Id say today ended up being quite productive. His eyes are looking fine now.
> View attachment 173970



I need that done to my pickup.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## bouaboua

smarch said:


> Id say today ended up being quite productive. His eyes are looking fine now.
> View attachment 173970


WOOOOOOW! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 173974
> View attachment 173975


Chicken Fajita??


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Chicken Fajita??



Close. Had beef and shrimp in there too.


----------



## theguy67

Jacqui said:


> Close. Had beef and shrimp in there too.


save us some.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 173974
> View attachment 173975




Just missing an ice cold beer


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Id say today ended up being quite productive. His eyes are looking fine now.
> View attachment 173970



Wow!! That turned out great!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Just missing an ice cold beer



You can have all the beer, but actually this place serves no alcohol.


----------



## Jacqui

theguy67 said:


> save us some.



All gone, but more available when you show up.


----------



## theguy67

Jacqui said:


> You can have all the beer, but actually this place serves no alcohol.


lol, no thanks. I'm not a fan of beer, or alcohol for that matter.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I need that done to my pickup.


TurtleWax headlight restore kit. Got it for under $10 on Amazon, and took me less than an hour overall. Always trust the turtle.


----------



## smarch

Lake living


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Lake living
> View attachment 173979



You live on the lake?


----------



## MPRC

You are all fired. I have been in a PANIC all day about finishing the move by midnight TONIGHT. Turns out today is only the 18th. Dang it's been a long week and these extra 24 hours are a blessing.


----------



## Jacqui

Anybody want to work for me tonight?


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> You are all fired. I have been in a PANIC all day about finishing the move by midnight TONIGHT. Turns out today is only the 18th. Dang it's been a long week and these extra 24 hours are a blessing.



So are ya done yet?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Jacqui said:


> Anybody want to work for me tonight?


What must I do?


----------



## theguy67

LaDukePhoto said:


> You are all fired. I have been in a PANIC all day about finishing the move by midnight TONIGHT. Turns out today is only the 18th. Dang it's been a long week and these extra 24 hours are a blessing.



I was about to correct you until I looked at my calendar,...I just realized today is NOT the 15th, and that I lost 3 days.


----------



## dmmj

I was always told if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all. Now everybody knows why I'm so quiet


----------



## theguy67

Jacqui said:


> You live on the lake?



I thought everyone did?


----------



## Jacqui

theguy67 said:


> I thought everyone did?
> 
> View attachment 174006



Only when it floods.


----------



## Jacqui

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> What must I do?



Just cashier, clean and stock registers and candy, and then stick the baking aisle.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## MPRC

Morning? We are still unloading trucks under the threat of rain.

My dining room is full of car parts. While I might be girlfriend of the year I'm going to want that room back!!!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> You live on the lake?


I thought everyone knew? Yeah, I like on a lake. We have boats and everything, we just don't have those in yet.


----------



## dmmj

I think therefore I am here, well that explains a lot of you.


----------



## smarch

Remember guys, hangers are not for eating


----------



## theguy67

smarch said:


> Remember guys, hangers are not for eating
> View attachment 174030



I'm actually glad you posted that. I encountered a hanger today and wasn't sure what to do with it.


----------



## Gillian M

Just popping in to say..................


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning ! It's almost Friday thank God !


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Good morning ! It's almost Friday thank God !



That's exactly what I said to my husband this morning


----------



## smarch

theguy67 said:


> I'm actually glad you posted that. I encountered a hanger today and wasn't sure what to do with it.


Saving the world one person at a time.


----------



## MPRC

If anyone wants to leave Tortoise night boxes on my porch as a house warming gift I'll gladly give my address to strangers on the internet. 
I'm sick of overnighting 5 Redfoots (even though 4 are smaller) in my bathroom.


----------



## Jacqui

Husband's can be sooooo very helpful. I left my debit card on the dash of his truck, so I could grab it, if I needed it rather then have it in my old jeans pocket while I did yardwork. Jeff sees it, thinks it's his old card and cuts it up.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Just popping in to say..................



We missed you.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Remember guys, hangers are not for eating
> View attachment 174030



How does one manage to swallow a hanger?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> We missed you.


Missed you too Jacqui. Hope you are well.

OLI is giving me a hard time. He's being really naughty.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Husband's can be sooooo very helpful. I left my debit card on the dash of his truck, so I could grab it, if I needed it rather then have it in my old jeans pocket while I did yardwork. Jeff sees it, thinks it's his old card and cuts it up.



Oh no! What a bummer! 
They try, don't they?


----------



## MPRC

Hmm he probably should have looked a little closer to that card.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> How does one manage to swallow a hanger?


A Google search showed that answer is similar to sword swallowing... Only cheaper.! I wasn't gutsy enough to watch a video.


----------



## smarch

I have a friend I met working at the gym, who works at a coffee shop across the city. I go after work to go visit her at her work and have her make me an awesome coffee. Today she upgraded me to espresso drinks: meet my first macchiato!! Yuuuuum! I may not sleep tonight, but she's the best and knows my tastes so well!


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> Hmm he probably should have looked a little closer to that card.



He noticed my name on it, as he was making the third cut.


----------



## MPRC

I can't do coffee after 11am or I am a wreck. Its too bad, I love it soooo.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Husband's can be sooooo very helpful. I left my debit card on the dash of his truck, so I could grab it, if I needed it rather then have it in my old jeans pocket while I did yardwork. Jeff sees it, thinks it's his old card and cuts it up.



I knew there was a reason I wasn't married.


----------



## smarch

LaDukePhoto said:


> I can't do coffee after 11am or I am a wreck. Its too bad, I love it soooo.


Oh I'm gonna be a wreck, it's time to get ready for bed for me... And I want to go run around my yard yelling out for the whole world to hear how excited I am... Yeeeeeeah caffeine does wonderful yet evil things to me #teamnosleep


----------



## MPRC

We are DONE! The walk out is complete and hopefully we NEVER have to deal with that @$$$ again!


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> I have a friend I met working at the gym, who works at a coffee shop across the city. I go after work to go visit her at her work and have her make me an awesome coffee. Today she upgraded me to espresso drinks: meet my first macchiato!! Yuuuuum! I may not sleep tonight, but she's the best and knows my tastes so well!
> View attachment 174069


Looks yummmmy!!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> How does one manage to swallow a hanger?


A good question.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

jaizei said:


> All I drink is water


Sham Shame shaking his head ! No Bud ? Shame Shame !


----------



## MPRC

Bud is water...


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

LaDukePhoto said:


> Bud is water...


Then tell my wife cause she says I don't drink enough water ! But I do love my Buds ! :/)


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## mike taylor

Good morning ! It's Friday ! I love Fridays . Fridays are awesome ! Friday ! Friday ! Friday ! Friday!


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good morning ! It's Friday ! I love Fridays . Fridays are awesome ! Friday ! Friday ! Friday ! Friday!



  yep, it is Friday


----------



## MPRC

I had crazy dreams of WWIII all night. I woke up exhausted.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

LaDukePhoto said:


> I had crazy dreams of WWIII all night. I woke up exhausted.


WW111 is married life for the husband who asked his wife " have you gained weight dear "


----------



## MPRC

I know I've gained weight, so has the boyfriend. I'm just mad he burns off the pounds without any effort. He lost about 8lbs last week just from moving.


----------



## MPRC

Also there is a dying smoke sector somewhere in this house and I can't find it because it only chirps at random. Might have to pull them all down.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For all those waiting with baited breath, here are a couple pictures of my 18yr. old, ('98) Vicki …




Trust me on this, one can "pack lots of junk in her trunk" if you're into that. Now I may need to take up golfing…


----------



## Momof4

Can't wait to see what @Yvonne G and her company have been up to?


----------



## jaizei

LaDukePhoto said:


> I know I've gained weight, so has the boyfriend. I'm just mad he burns off the pounds without any effort. He lost about 8lbs last week just from moving.



If it's any consolation, most of it was prob water weight.


----------



## MPRC

Yeah well he looks good and I'm still a little blimp. This new place is much much better for my mental health though so I will be more active.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Can't wait to see what @Yvonne G and her company have been up to?



We measured a couple of tortoises for Don Esker's study and we went to lunch at the Olive Garden. They didn't stay long because they were on their way to SoCal to a family member's graduation. Steven and Irene are such nice people. I am very lucky to know them.


----------



## Jacqui

Ribs for lunch, now getting hot fudge sundaes for supper.


----------



## mike taylor

I love me some ribs !


----------



## MPRC

I was supposed to have 6-8 guests for games tonight. Official tally is at 0. These Jello shots aren't going to consume themselves.


----------



## Gillian M

LaDukePhoto said:


> I had crazy dreams of WWIII all night. I woke up exhausted.


WoW! Another World War?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LaDukePhoto said:


> These Jello shots aren't going to consume themselves.


 And you suggested stalking ME? Well heckfire girlfriend, I may have to stalk YOU just to help out with your housewarming party/shot consumption! 
I could bring some still needs to be cooked short grain brown rice and teach how easy it is to cook correctly. 
Well, that and my sleeping bag. If shots are involved this here Cowboy will be doing zero driving. I'm something of a four letter word, (er) in that regard. Heck, I'm that guy with anyone drinking and driving.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone. Hope you're all well, I' *NOT*!


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian Moore said:


> everyone. Hope you're all well, I' *NOT*!



What's wrong, Gillian?


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> I was supposed to have 6-8 guests for games tonight. Official tally is at 0. These Jello shots aren't going to consume themselves.




Did anyone show?


----------



## Yvonne G

I was able to get outside fairly early this a.m. I took the string trimmer to the Russian yard then I went around the edges of the back yard in preparation of running the lawn mower over it. It's a bit cool today, only in the 60's, but ideal weather for working outside. ONly problem being, operating the string trimmer just kills my right shoulder. So then I come in the house to rest it and massage it, and I lose interest in going back outside. Oh well...Misty and I usually eat at 11a and it's now a little after 10a. That gives me a bit of time to cook a nice meal. A big hunk of red meat sounds good. With mashed potatoes and gravy. Ok...gotta' go!


----------



## MPRC

No guests, we ate jello shots and watched the Goosebumps movie. It wasn't terrible for being PG.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

About 1 hr and 35 mins to go till the Preakness begins and we're already down 2 horses and one jockey in the hospital with a shoulder injury. 
Personally, I'm pulling for #3 getting #2 on the way to the triple crown!


----------



## mike taylor

My boy Justin had his first show today .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> My boy Justin had his first show today .


On the right?


----------



## mike taylor

Nope that's Nick .My boy is a guitar player.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I love me some ribs !



Me too, but finding good ones is hard.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> everyone. Hope you're all well, I' *NOT*!



Why not?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> My boy Justin had his first show today .



Hope he did well, but more importantly enjoyed himself.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> About 1 hr and 35 mins to go till the Preakness begins and we're already down 2 horses and one jockey in the hospital with a shoulder injury.
> Personally, I'm pulling for #3 getting #2 on the way to the triple crown!



What happened with the horses?


----------



## Jacqui

My youngest son came down and helped us today. Cleaned out 2/3 of the garage (about a normal double we cleaned out). The roof on that side has caved in. We then added center support to the side that was left, si era making it like a pile barn. At a later date, work will be done to fix the broken side.

So far this home time, one backporch got a new roof, cleaned out, new wood on part of the floor and one side wall, along with glass in the big window and door windows. One dormer roof got a new roof and another one got new caulk. New door lock on front porch and front door. New door made for garage. Jeff has been busy.


----------



## Jacqui

I just thought this was pretty.


----------



## MPRC

Camo tort, camo tort....


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> Camo tort, camo tort....
> View attachment 174319


Almost looks like he is sucking on a straw.


----------



## Jacqui

Did you know a camel can drink 25 gallons of water in less then three minutes.


----------



## Jacqui

Good Sunday morning all!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Good Sunday morning all!


Well good, "Water sucking camel day to you, dear!"


----------



## MPRC

Ken, to to bed. It is not morning yet.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning Jacqui - I'm starting to think about lunch here


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Jacqui - I'm starting to think about lunch here


I been working all night got 2 more hours and I'm thinking about Bud !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LaDukePhoto said:


> Ken, to to bed. It is not morning yet.


Fer real? Dang it.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Jacqui - I'm starting to think about lunch here


A young lady shouldn't be thinking about dinner . She should be thinking about who is buying her ( sorry ) lunch !


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Why not?


Hi Jacqui, and many thanks your question.  Well, simply because OLI had driven me *MAD* with his flipping on his back. I do realize that many people (including you) did try to help. But I got nowhere, till last night when I finally......

*SOLVED THE ISSUE *and won the war!! Will tell you how on the thread I posted as far as the problem is concerned.

Once again thanks *so much* your kindness.


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Jacqui - I'm starting to think about lunch here



I have been thinking about today's lunch since lunch yesterday.


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I been working all night got 2 more hours and I'm thinking about Bud !



I have just under an hour and a half to go.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> I have just under an hour and a half to go.


Well I'mhome now and popped a top !


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good Sunday morning all!


Good Morning to you too!!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!
Just sitting here on my patio with coffee, my feet up and my 12 yr old son is making the family chocolate chip waffles and he's bring them out to me!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> Just sitting here on my patio with coffee, my feet up and my 12 yr old son is making the family chocolate chip waffles and he's bring them out to me!



Hm-m-m...I wonder what he wants!

I went out to do yard work early this a.m. When I heard the dryer turn off I came back in the house to get the next load out of the washer, and here I sit. More than likely I'll still be here an hour from now. Any chance you can send a couple of those waffles up this way?


----------



## MPRC

I took a nap yesterday so I was up all night. I need my coffee STAT!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> Just sitting here on my patio with coffee, my feet up and my 12 yr old son is making the family chocolate chip waffles and he's bring them out to me!



I miss my breakfast cooking son, even though he was just here yesterday. Enjoy the moment while you can.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m...I wonder what he wants!
> 
> I went out to do yard work early this a.m. When I heard the dryer turn off I came back in the house to get the next load out of the washer, and here I sit. More than likely I'll still be here an hour from now. Any chance you can send a couple of those waffles up this way?



Did ya ever get back out to working?


----------



## Jacqui

How is everyone's day going?


----------



## Gillian M

everyone.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Good morning all. Here's my Giant African Rhubarb. Leaf is 7 feet across and about 8 feet tall


----------



## MPRC

Maggie, there's one of those down here at Hendricks Park - I use it for family photos because kids are always excited to get their pictures done at "Jurassic Park" - those things are wooed looking.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> everyone.



Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Good morning all. Here's my Giant African Rhubarb. Leaf is 7 feet across and about 8 feet tall
> View attachment 174385
> View attachment 174386
> View attachment 174387



No only is the size impressive, it is a darn pretty plant.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> No only is the size impressive, it is a darn pretty plant.


thanks!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> thanks!



The lady in the picture isn't so bad either.


----------



## Jacqui

Just so ya know, I don't always eat Mexican....


Took the picture after I started eating it.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Just so ya know, I don't always eat Mexican....
> View attachment 174391
> 
> Took the picture after I started eating it.



That's probably the main reason I can't Instagram my food; most of the time I start eating before picture taking even crosses my mind.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> That's probably the main reason I can't Instagram my food; most of the time I start eating before picture taking even crosses my mind.



Usually ends up that way for me too.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> Good morning all. Here's my Giant African Rhubarb. Leaf is 7 feet across and about 8 feet tall
> View attachment 174385
> View attachment 174386
> View attachment 174387


Is that plant tortoise safe ? If so where can I find them ?


----------



## Jacqui

Cloudy, very windy and in the 80s here. The redfoots are loving the strawberries I picked up.


----------



## MPRC

Chris' dad just made a strawberry goodie bag for the tortoises, tis the season.


----------



## MPRC

I will regret this later. My whole bag of blackberries defrosted and turned to mush so the tortoises are feasting in the bathtub. Its been 3 minutes and everything is purple.


----------



## Rue

Pictures...or it didn't happen.


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> I will regret this later. My whole bag of blackberries defrosted and turned to mush so the tortoises are feasting in the bathtub. Its been 3 minutes and everything is purple.



Why in the tub?


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## dmmj

okay so odd question time primarily pertains to males but ladies feel free to chime in. I need a good nose hair trimmer anyone know of one?


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> okay so odd question time primarily pertains to males but ladies feel free to chime in. I need a good nose hair trimmer anyone know of one?



Wahl from any drug store or Wal mart.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Is that plant tortoise safe ? If so where can I find them ?



No, it's toxic


----------



## mike taylor

Thanks Maggie . That's to bad it would make a nice shade plant for my reds .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> okay so odd question time primarily pertains to males but ladies feel free to chime in. I need a good nose hair trimmer anyone know of one?


Well this one time, in high school…wait, I'm not sure how introduce you two.


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> Why in the tub?


Easier clean up, they were a mess! I let them munch and then gave them a soak.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's a fun little diddy from 
March 6th, 2006;


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And I'm skinny …


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Hi!


Hi Jacqui, hope you are well.

Did you read the "Breaking News" in the thread I'd posted, as far as OLI's flipping on his back is concerned? I managed to solve the issue, thank GOD.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!
> View attachment 174488


Good afternoon Jacqui. Love the pic.


----------



## Gillian M

Please keep quiet! You are giving me a headache.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 174428



That's a pretty one, Jacqui!


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> okay so odd question time primarily pertains to males but ladies feel free to chime in. I need a good nose hair trimmer anyone know of one?



Tiny, pointed sewing scissors.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!
> View attachment 174488



Is this one on your property too? You really do have some very pretty plants there.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Jacqui. Love the pic.



Thank you!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Is this one on your property too? You really do have some very pretty plants there.



I have three sitting next to each other and right now they have about 15 blooms.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> That's a pretty one, Jacqui!



It's part of this group, which started from the neighbor throwing her trash into my yard when cleaning out her bed...


----------



## Gillian M

Would your cat stick his tongue out at you, like this one has done?


----------



## Momof4

So excited this morning! My best friend texted me and is coming over after a doctors appointment and bringing me Starbucks.

It's sad that she lives 3 miles from me but I only see her a couple times a year! 
Our schedules are just different. I think she's only seen the grandbaby once when he was born so we should have a good time today.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Afternoon TFO.


----------



## MPRC

Off to physical therapy for me so the doctors can tell me how I am doing everything wrong and that's why my fingers are numb. 
I believe it's from hefty my camera around.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> So excited this morning! My best friend texted me and is coming over after a doctors appointment and bringing me Starbucks.
> 
> It's sad that she lives 3 miles from me but I only see her a couple times a year!
> Our schedules are just different. I think she's only seen the grandbaby once when he was born so we should have a good time today.



Have a blast!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Afternoon TFO.



Afternoon sir!


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> Off to physical therapy for me so the doctors can tell me how I am doing everything wrong and that's why my fingers are numb.
> I believe it's from hefty my camera around.



Good luck.


----------



## MPRC

Thanks. I am easily the youngest person in here by 30 years. Still waiting to be seen.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good Afternoon TFO.



Pictures!!! Pictures!!!!! (You know what I mean!)


----------



## Pearly

Hi Guys just wanted to drip in and say hi


----------



## Pearly

LaDukePhoto said:


> Off to physical therapy for me so the doctors can tell me how I am doing everything wrong and that's why my fingers are numb.
> I believe it's from hefty my camera around.


Good luck with that. I know a thing or two about "numbnesses and stuff" only I'm much older, so I can blame mine on wear&tear


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Pictures!!! Pictures!!!!! (You know what I mean!)


I have over 300 photos...


----------



## Jacqui

Pearly said:


> Hi Guys just wanted to drip in and say hi



Drip in? Typo, raining, allergies, or?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Drip in? Typo, raining, allergies, or?



She's probably dripping from all the rain.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Pictures!!! Pictures!!!!! (You know what I mean!)


Just a little prelude.....


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh for cryin' out loud! How are we supposed to tell people not to mix species when folks like that place you visited mix them?

But OMG! What beautiful tortoises. I can't wait to see the rest of your pictures.


----------



## Yvonne G

I just received a very interesting donation to my rescue.

My s-i-l was up on my roof preparing my evaporative cooler for summer and he told me that I had a solar panel with a bit of condensation under the glass. So I called my solar company today and their phone has been disconnected. Must have been a fly-by-night sort of company. So I let my fingers do the walking through the yellow pages and scheduled a service call with one of the other companies in the book...and what a nice guy he was!

Anyway - he said the glass was broken. I hauled myself up the ladder to see what he was talking about. Well, the panel my s-i-l thought had condensation was actually 'checked.' The glass had tiny cracks all over the whole thing like what you see in old porcelain-ware, like this:







Upon further inspection, we found a small half dollar-sized chunk taken out of the glass about halfway down, like maybe it was hit by a rock or a bullet. I have a couple bullet holes in the side of my garage, so I'm voting bullet. 

The panel is still working, thank goodness. If it weren't the whole system would not work. Some sort of fault.

So, back to my donation. The guy was so impressed with my tortoises and the fact that I rescue them, that he waived his $125 service call fee.


----------



## Yvonne G

I watched an interesting segment on one of those magazine-type TV shows last night. It was about a doctor/scientist over in South Korea. He's cloning dogs. He had a whole kennel full of clones. He sells them to order for over $100,000 apiece. 

They told about one group of clones that they had made from a living police dog. The dog is very brave and an excellent bomb sniffer and bad guy chaser. So far all the babies they cloned from this dog have turned out just as fearless. The trainer of one of them said it was a bit uncanny how grown up the puppy he was training was.

This same scientist is going to make an excursion to someplace where woolly mammoth remains are found and try cloning that too. A scientist here said it probably won't work because the tissue you start with has to be living.

I haven't followed the cloning story, but last I heard, many years ago, Dolly the first sheep to be cloned, died from complications of the cloning process??? Or maybe my memory is faulty.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I just received a very interesting donation to my rescue.
> 
> My s-i-l was up on my roof preparing my evaporative cooler for summer and he told me that I had a solar panel with a bit of condensation under the glass. So I called my solar company today and their phone has been disconnected. Must have been a fly-by-night sort of company. So I let my fingers do the walking through the yellow pages and scheduled a service call with one of the other companies in the book...and what a nice guy he was!
> 
> Anyway - he said the glass was broken. I hauled myself up the ladder to see what he was talking about. Well, the panel my s-i-l thought had condensation was actually 'checked.' The glass had tiny cracks all over the whole thing like what you see in old porcelain-ware, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon further inspection, we found a small half dollar-sized chunk taken out of the glass about halfway down, like maybe it was hit by a rock or a bullet. I have a couple bullet holes in the side of my garage, so I'm voting bullet.
> 
> The panel is still working, thank goodness. If it weren't the whole system would not work. Some sort of fault.
> 
> So, back to my donation. The guy was so impressed with my tortoises and the fact that I rescue them, that he waived his $125 service call fee.


I think you should let us know what company he work for and if possible, we can patronizing the company


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I think you should let us know what company he work for and if possible, we can patronizing the company



I don't know if it's just local, but it is called Energy Concepts.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, I think they're just local:

https://www.energyconceptsfresno.com/


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Oh for cryin' out loud! How are we supposed to tell people not to mix species when folks like that place you visited mix them?
> 
> But OMG! What beautiful tortoises. I can't wait to see the rest of your pictures.



The reason they put this handsome male ploughshare in the all male Radiated tortoise enclosure is to see if all the male radiated tortoise will nudging little more testosterone out of him, because they do see him mounting the female but female only lay unfertilized eggs.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Oh for cryin' out loud! How are we supposed to tell people not to mix species when folks like that place you visited mix them?
> 
> But OMG! What beautiful tortoises. I can't wait to see the rest of your pictures.


Here you go.........

From the driveway................................


----------



## bouaboua

And here comes all the Tortoise and Turtles......


----------



## bouaboua

And More.......


----------



## bouaboua

Here are more......


----------



## bouaboua

And whole lot more....


----------



## bouaboua

And whole lot, lot more.......


----------



## bouaboua

Continuing...........


----------



## bouaboua

And More...............


----------



## juli11

Where is that???????????


----------



## bouaboua

Turtle Conservancy in SoCal.


----------



## juli11

Beautiful do you have a species list from them?


----------



## bouaboua

They have so, so many at any giving time. They may have a list, but I don't have.


----------



## juli11

Beautiful! Didn't know this station. Ia there also a picture with homopus areolatus?


----------



## bouaboua

juli11 said:


> Beautiful! Didn't know this station. Ia there also a picture with homopus areolatus?


I do took few picture of this species. but not many because they all in the hiding......


----------



## smarch

When your friend is a Monster Energy rep and some RedBull guys sees you drinking Monster and tries to "convert" you. Just another day in my awesome life. Basically he was in a few weeks ago so of course I told her and her response was "it's war" then he showed up again when I thought I'd never see him again!


----------



## juli11

Yep areolatus! Not really a beauty but that doesn't matter.. They breed them there right?


----------



## smarch

Someone's 4th "gotcha day" is coming up soon!!


----------



## bouaboua

juli11 said:


> Yep areolatus! Not really a beauty but that doesn't matter.. They breed them there right?


I do believe they do try to breed all endanger species they have in the facility.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> When your friend is a Monster Energy rep and some RedBull guys sees you drinking Monster and tries to "convert" you. Just another day in my awesome life. Basically he was in a few weeks ago so of course I told her and her response was "it's war" then he showed up again when I thought I'd never see him again!
> View attachment 174728




I've always been team monster but those different flavors might deserve a try. I am partial to kiwi.


----------



## Jacqui

Taking home a reward to the red/yellowfoots and hingebacks for not barking, not once at Jeff while he was home.


----------



## mike taylor

Crappy Mondays suck ! Dropped my phone an broke it today . I'm risking cutting my fingers typing this.


----------



## Jacqui

Steven, next time could you take some pictures?


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Crappy Mondays suck ! Dropped my phone an broke it today . I'm risking cutting my fingers typing this.



Your devotion to us is touching.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh wow, Steven! All I can say is, "WOW!!!" I wish I had been able to go with you. Oh well...someday.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh wow, Steven! All I can say is, "WOW!!!" I wish I had been able to go with you. Oh well...someday.



Let's you and I sneak off to there.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Let's you and I sneak off to there.



You have to know someone. But we can put it on our calendars, right?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Crappy Mondays suck ! Dropped my phone an broke it today . I'm risking cutting my fingers typing this.



Sorry. Be careful.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> I've always been team monster but those different flavors might deserve a try. I am partial to kiwi.


I liked the yellow tropical one, it was like a caffeine piña colada. But I wouldn't go out and buy one myself. Kiwi was ok, I'm not a huge kiwi person though


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> Crappy Mondays suck ! Dropped my phone an broke it today . I'm risking cutting my fingers typing this.


My last phone got a smashed screen from falling off a mountain, no joke. That's the only phone I've ever broke, all cuz a darn telemarketer called...


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> My last phone got a smashed screen from falling off a mountain, no joke. That's the only phone I've ever broke, all cuz a darn telemarketer called...



Hm-m-m...gotta love those telemarketers!


----------



## smarch

Cruising around the yard love this guy.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m...gotta love those telemarketers!


My android before that phone would automatically hang up the phone if it sensed the screen was facing down... So I instinctively did that, and rather angrily, it slipped out of my hand and went flying down rocks. Oops. iPhones way better anyway.


----------



## smarch

Hanging out. He wanted none of this today so literally we got one picture and he went back home (didn't want him to poop on my head, wouldn't blame him, but wouldn't enjoy that one bit)


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Let's you and I sneak off to there.


I would say: To be continue........


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> I would say: To be continue........




You are so lucky!!! Where in SoCal is this?


----------



## smarch

My friend just got approved as a puppy foster mom!! Apparently she was pre-approved with the rescue she got her dog from since she went through the process to rescue. So excited for her!!!


----------



## smarch

Aaaaand our overnight at work just called out, so as a favor to my manager and assistant manager, my 6-2 may be turning into a 3:30-2 ... They're lucky they're good people or I wouldn't feel so compelled to help them out, i may now be a morning person but this is pushing it.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

smarch said:


> Aaaaand our overnight at work just called out, so as a favor to my manager and assistant manager, my 6-2 may be turning into a 3:30-2 ... They're lucky they're good people or I wouldn't feel so compelled to help them out, i may now be a morning person but this is pushing it.


Is that 3:30 am to 2 pm ? If so what time are you going to get up ?


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> You are so lucky!!! Where in SoCal is this?


Ojai CA


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I would say: To be continue........



o-o-o-o...I like the sound of that!


----------



## dmmj

remember when life gives you lemons freeze those suckers and chuck um back at idiots


----------



## dmmj

they say before you judge a man you should walk a mile in 
his shoes. go ahead and do that and then forget about the guy you're a mile away and you have his shoes


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Im wastefully spending time watching a very bad movie in bed. I thought it was a sci-fi flick but it's just nauseous. I was falling asleep watching tv on the couch, so I moved to the propped up position on my bed now I'm wide awake. Yay!


----------



## smarch

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Is that 3:30 am to 2 pm ? If so what time are you going to get up ?


Yup, would've been 3:30am to 2pm, I'd have gotten up probably right around 3, I get ready in the mornings pretty fast and it's not too long of a commute. The guy ended up coming in. His kid was super sick, 104 fever and throwing up, so he only got 2 hours sleep and they were waiting to find out if they had to take him to the hospital. I felt so bad, he came in because he didn't want to inconvenience us miserably because the assistant manager was going to have to stay several extra hours, then the manager was going to come in for a few before I came in to work extra hours. (Basically: management doesn't get paid overtime, so if it's them covering shifts I'll try to help as much as possible.


----------



## smarch

My friend (the one with the car that I'm in love with) just came into work. Now at the gym, we have basically a wall of windows, so he drives by and of course I see him. He comes in "I saw you staring" he didn't really but he 'felt' the stare... So basically he knows me well and of course he knows that id be staring, clearly it's a compliment hahah.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Basically: management doesn't get paid overtime, so if it's them covering shifts I'll try to help as much as possible.


 In my days as a supervisor, you are what I would have referred to as a "rockstar" from your company devotion to your willingness of self sacrifice towards fellow employees.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In my days as a supervisor, you are what I would have referred to as a "rockstar" from your company devotion to your willingness of self sacrifice towards fellow employees.


There's things you learn when you don't have a job for a while (I mean I had half a job but it was not enough, before I got here) you especially learn to appreciate what you have. My assistant managers seem it, the manager has seen it and even the regional manager has seen it. But I don't do it to get noticed, I do it because someday I want to be an assistant manager then way down the road, a manager. And I'm just being the kind of staff id love and hope to have on my team. 
Back last month I "casually" worked a 75hour week because it was spring break and all the staff was gone, if I didn't step up, they would have had to do it and wouldn't have got paid for it (the 35 hours overtime and massive paycheck was nice, but not why I did it) I bleed the purple and yellow of this place, it's a part of me as much as I'm a part of it.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good morning to you!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Good morning to you!



You sound cheerful.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> You sound cheerful.


That's the caffeine talking, I'm halfway through a monster. 
And I'm a pretty cheery person in the mornings now anyway


----------



## Jacqui

I helped this little guy across the road last night.


----------



## Jacqui

This picture was taken on my way to work this morning (6 am-ish), so it is kinda dark. We have lots of areas with these flowers along out roadsides. This is my second favorite patch. Love how it looks almost like snow.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> That's the caffeine talking, I'm halfway through a monster.
> And I'm a pretty cheery person in the mornings now anyway



I am amazed at how many folks need a coffee, a monster or the like to get going in the mornings. So why have you become a cheery morning person?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I am amazed at how many folks need a coffee, a monster or the like to get going in the mornings. So why have you become a cheery morning person?


I hate that I'm physically reliant on caffeine, but I just like the taste of monster and coffee. And it doesn't help that my friend is a Monster rep, so the influence is in my head, even when I don't have free Monster I'm very likely to go buy it. 
I've become a cheery morning person because at this point I'm used to working mornings, and when you work at a front desk being cheery is a pretty important thing to do (even if I'm the only morning worker to do such...)


----------



## Pearly

Jacqui said:


> Drip in? Typo, raining, allergies, or?


Damn spellcheck!!! "Dripping" is partialy true. Some pollens levels must be high in my area, but this one is no "dripper", this one is a "stopper" (stopped up nose, thank God for Afrin!!!!)


----------



## Pearly

jaizei said:


> She's probably dripping from all the rain.


Haha! That too


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey everyone!

This morning I'll be taking my daughter to get her first cancer treatment. We'll have to stay there for about 6 hours. (Poor Misty!)

I just about have my greenhouse empty of plants. There are so few left compared to years past. I just haven't been a very good plant mama in my old age.

Yesterday I took in a male desert tortoise. I had adopted this one out and the people love him, but their circumstances have changed and they can no longer keep him. His name is Mr. Turtle. He was taken from the Mojave desert when he was the size of a human hand and kept in the same household for years. But deaths in the family ensued and the old lady left caring for the tortoise could not longer go out into the back yard, so she gave him to me. He's a real nice tortoise. Very tame and not the least bit afraid of people. I hope I can find him a good home soon.

I started a "diet" two days ago. I'm supposed to drink 8oz of water morning and evening and to it add a tsp of wheatgrass, spirulina and cacao. It's pretty hard to choke this down, but I'm determined. If I stick with it long enough to have to buy the products again, I'm going to look for them in pill form. G-a-a-a-ck!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> This morning I'll be taking my daughter to get her first cancer treatment. We'll have to stay there for about 6 hours. (Poor Misty!)
> 
> I just about have my greenhouse empty of plants. There are so few left compared to years past. I just haven't been a very good plant mama in my old age.
> 
> Yesterday I took in a male desert tortoise. I had adopted this one out and the people love him, but their circumstances have changed and they can no longer keep him. His name is Mr. Turtle. He was taken from the Mojave desert when he was the size of a human hand and kept in the same household for years. But deaths in the family ensued and the old lady left caring for the tortoise could not longer go out into the back yard, so she gave him to me. He's a real nice tortoise. Very tame and not the least bit afraid of people. I hope I can find him a good home soon.
> 
> I started a "diet" two days ago. I'm supposed to drink 8oz of water morning and evening and to it add a tsp of wheatgrass, spirulina and cacao. It's pretty hard to choke this down, but I'm determined. If I stick with it long enough to have to buy the products again, I'm going to look for them in pill form. G-a-a-a-ck!



So they finally decided to treat the cancer. Hope it goes smoothly for you both


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! !



Morning


----------



## smarch

Got to impromptu go on a field trip with work, they had me go to our sister club to go to an expo with the manager there. It was pretty darn special to be invited! Plus awesome to spend time with her... As she's the one who trained me many many months ago, so we got to catch up.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> This morning I'll be taking my daughter to get her first cancer treatment. We'll have to stay there for about 6 hours. (Poor Misty!)
> 
> I just about have my greenhouse empty of plants. There are so few left compared to years past. I just haven't been a very good plant mama in my old age.
> 
> Yesterday I took in a male desert tortoise. I had adopted this one out and the people love him, but their circumstances have changed and they can no longer keep him. His name is Mr. Turtle. He was taken from the Mojave desert when he was the size of a human hand and kept in the same household for years. But deaths in the family ensued and the old lady left caring for the tortoise could not longer go out into the back yard, so she gave him to me. He's a real nice tortoise. Very tame and not the least bit afraid of people. I hope I can find him a good home soon.
> 
> I started a "diet" two days ago. I'm supposed to drink 8oz of water morning and evening and to it add a tsp of wheatgrass, spirulina and cacao. It's pretty hard to choke this down, but I'm determined. If I stick with it long enough to have to buy the products again, I'm going to look for them in pill form. G-a-a-a-ck!



Best wishes to your daughter. May all things work for the best of her healing and recovery.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> This morning I'll be taking my daughter to get her first cancer treatment. We'll have to stay there for about 6 hours. (Poor Misty!)
> 
> I just about have my greenhouse empty of plants. There are so few left compared to years past. I just haven't been a very good plant mama in my old age.
> 
> Yesterday I took in a male desert tortoise. I had adopted this one out and the people love him, but their circumstances have changed and they can no longer keep him. His name is Mr. Turtle. He was taken from the Mojave desert when he was the size of a human hand and kept in the same household for years. But deaths in the family ensued and the old lady left caring for the tortoise could not longer go out into the back yard, so she gave him to me. He's a real nice tortoise. Very tame and not the least bit afraid of people. I hope I can find him a good home soon.
> 
> I started a "diet" two days ago. I'm supposed to drink 8oz of water morning and evening and to it add a tsp of wheatgrass, spirulina and cacao. It's pretty hard to choke this down, but I'm determined. If I stick with it long enough to have to buy the products again, I'm going to look for them in pill form. G-a-a-a-ck!



How did I miss that your daughter has cancer? What type? 
That is sweet of you to go with her. I went to most of my moms and we really enjoyed the time together.


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Yup, would've been 3:30am to 2pm, I'd have gotten up probably right around 3, I get ready in the mornings pretty fast and it's not too long of a commute. The guy ended up coming in. His kid was super sick, 104 fever and throwing up, so he only got 2 hours sleep and they were waiting to find out if they had to take him to the hospital. I felt so bad, he came in because he didn't want to inconvenience us miserably because the assistant manager was going to have to stay several extra hours, then the manager was going to come in for a few before I came in to work extra hours. (Basically: management doesn't get paid overtime, so if it's them covering shifts I'll try to help as much as possible.


Hi, nice to "see' you here. Haven't "seen" you around for quite long.


----------



## Gillian M

Isn't he/she sweet?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Gillian Moore said:


> Isn't he/she sweet?


The baby's parents just told the baby it's getting its first baby tort!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Got to impromptu go on a field trip with work, they had me go to our sister club to go to an expo with the manager there. It was pretty darn special to be invited! Plus awesome to spend time with her... As she's the one who trained me many many months ago, so we got to catch up.
> View attachment 174849



Sounds great!


----------



## Gillian M

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> The baby's parents just told the baby it's getting its first baby tort!


No wonder. He/she is *lucky*.


----------



## Gillian M

How about this cute little baby, Grandpa Turtle?


----------



## Gillian M

Why do the French eat snails (and torts)?

Because they do not like fast food!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Gillian Moore said:


> How about this cute little baby, Grandpa Turtle?


This baby is more then cute ! You just want to eat it up !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Gillian Moore said:


> Why do the French eat snails (and torts)?
> 
> Because they do not like fast food!


The French can ' t eat fast food ! They are to tired from all that loving ! So they eat what they can catch ! Wish I was French !


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> This morning I'll be taking my daughter to get her first cancer treatment. We'll have to stay there for about 6 hours. (Poor Misty!)
> 
> I just about have my greenhouse empty of plants. There are so few left compared to years past. I just haven't been a very good plant mama in my old age.
> 
> Yesterday I took in a male desert tortoise. I had adopted this one out and the people love him, but their circumstances have changed and they can no longer keep him. His name is Mr. Turtle. He was taken from the Mojave desert when he was the size of a human hand and kept in the same household for years. But deaths in the family ensued and the old lady left caring for the tortoise could not longer go out into the back yard, so she gave him to me. He's a real nice tortoise. Very tame and not the least bit afraid of people. I hope I can find him a good home soon.
> 
> I started a "diet" two days ago. I'm supposed to drink 8oz of water morning and evening and to it add a tsp of wheatgrass, spirulina and cacao. It's pretty hard to choke this down, but I'm determined. If I stick with it long enough to have to buy the products again, I'm going to look for them in pill form. G-a-a-a-ck!




spirulina probably helps with the taste some. You probably don't want to switch diets with me.


----------



## bouaboua

Gillian Moore said:


> Why do the French eat snails (and torts)?
> 
> Because they do not like fast food!


I like fast food.


----------



## Gillian M

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> This baby is more then cute ! You just want to eat it up !


So very true, though I think the other one is a tiny little bit cuter, with that lovely grin on his/her face.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> I like fast food.


I do as well, though I avoid it 90% of the time, as it is NOT at all healthy.


----------



## smarch

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, nice to "see' you here. Haven't "seen" you around for quite long.


Yeah life's been crazy and I've been keeping real busy. I've been popping in more and more lately though.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Gillian Moore said:


> I do as well, though I avoid it 90% of the time, as it is NOT at all healthy.


Healthy is tort food , stop eating the baby's food !


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Sounds great!


It was. Basically I got paid to drive to the other gym and then take off to the expo and socialize... And eat cake pops. Reasons I love my job.


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Yeah life's been crazy and I've been keeping real busy. I've been popping in more and more lately though.


Hi! Great to hear from you. Hope all is well.


----------



## Gillian M

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Healthy is tort food , stop eating the baby's food !


Why? OLI and I sometimes share a meal.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> spirulina probably helps with the taste some. You probably don't want to switch diets with me.



How is it going?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> How is it going?



Eight days


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Eight days



Long days?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Long days?



Nah won't be bad if I stay busy.


----------



## smarch

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! Great to hear from you. Hope all is well.


All is decently well, I've made new friends, and realized a few in my life were toxic and cut them out. Other than that ice been working a lot and trying to get out to have fun every so often. It's weird to have a girl friends to go out and just be girls with, I've never had that so its cool to be included in things that I never would have otherwise expected. 
Hope alls well with you as well. I miss far too much to try to go back and read everything I missed, I'd be reading for days.


----------



## mike taylor

It's going to cost me 120.00 to get my phone fixed. Or 1000.00 in bandaids if I don't . Haha


----------



## smarch

Anxiety makes you constantly worry that your friends just "put up with you" and don't actually want to hang out. It's hard to keep friends when you're constantly worried they're just going to take a grand exit in your life. I mean there's a few friends I have that I don't get to see much, that I know will always be there, but when it comes to new friendships it's hard. I feel like the friend I made from the gym is someone who gets how I feel and has made it easy for me to be comfortable that it's an actual friendship. Today she told me there's only one way I could ever ruin our friendship, and well, I wouldn't cross that line anyway.


----------



## smarch

mike taylor said:


> It's going to cost me 120.00 to get my phone fixed. Or 1000.00 in bandaids if I don't . Haha


120s nothing for a phone fix! You're lucky, definitely better than the band aids. Did you put a screen protector on? Sure it won't help the screen now, but it would keep your fingers safer. Can I suggest a tempered glass screen protector for the future? It's likely to take the brunt of a fall and shatter instead of the screen, I was told that after my last phone met its mountain demise.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> All is decently well, I've made new friends, and realized a few in my life were toxic and cut them out. Other than that ice been working a lot and trying to get out to have fun every so often. It's weird to have a girl friends to go out and just be girls with, I've never had that so its cool to be included in things that I never would have otherwise expected.
> Hope alls well with you as well. I miss far too much to try to go back and read everything I missed, I'd be reading for days.



Done anymore races lately?


----------



## smarch

3 blonds are sitting at a bar... There must be some joke here haha! 
No, none of us ended up lost or anything, we just thought it was funny.


----------



## bouaboua

I like a cold one too~~


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Done anymore races lately?


Financially I had to drastically cut back (and it's hard since I work weekends now) the last obstacle race I ran was January 31st. Then 2 weekends ago I ran my road race that was the first I ran when I started in 2014, so I'm officially in my 3rd year of racing. My first Spartan is next weekend!! Super excited to go get muddy again!!


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> I like a cold one too~~


Id say I'd have one for ya, but I only had one and I'm now home. I'm getting really good about one and done, just enough to dull my anxiety/awkwardness and really get to talk with friends. (Yes, my anxiety extends into friendships too, it sucks sometimes)


----------



## mike taylor

My white snapping turtle . Don't think you guys have seen her before.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> How did I miss that your daughter has cancer? What type?
> That is sweet of you to go with her. I went to most of my moms and we really enjoyed the time together.



It's a sort of rare, slow-growing lymphoma. She was diagnosed a couple months ago and the doctor chose to wait treatment until her symptoms got worse. Her appointment was 9:45a. I got home at 7:30p. Poor Misty. It's called infusion, but it was just I.V. drugs. Not Chemo. This drug isn't as bad as the chemo drug. But during the infusion she turned real red, was itchy all over, had extreme pain in her legs and was shivering so badly her recliner was shaking. So they had to stop the infusion and start another drug to counteract the first one. She was able to finish the treatment, though, and she has one a week for 7 more weeks.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> spirulina probably helps with the taste some. You probably don't want to switch diets with me.



I know you're off carbs for a while, but what else is on your diet.


----------



## bouaboua

@Yvonne G 

How is your daughter doing??


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> It's a sort of rare, slow-growing lymphoma. She was diagnosed a couple months ago and the doctor chose to wait treatment until her symptoms got worse. Her appointment was 9:45a. I got home at 7:30p. Poor Misty. It's called infusion, but it was just I.V. drugs. Not Chemo. This drug isn't as bad as the chemo drug. But during the infusion she turned real red, was itchy all over, had extreme pain in her legs and was shivering so badly her recliner was shaking. So they had to stop the infusion and start another drug to counteract the first one. She was able to finish the treatment, though, and she has one a week for 7 more weeks.




That sounds horrible. What's the prognosis?


----------



## mike taylor

My good buddy's wife is going through that also Yvonne . It kills me to see a beautiful women lose her hair an wellness . But women are tuff . Your daughter will come out just fine . Wishing you the best from Texas .We will be praying for her as well .


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> It's a sort of rare, slow-growing lymphoma. She was diagnosed a couple months ago and the doctor chose to wait treatment until her symptoms got worse. Her appointment was 9:45a. I got home at 7:30p. Poor Misty. It's called infusion, but it was just I.V. drugs. Not Chemo. This drug isn't as bad as the chemo drug. But during the infusion she turned real red, was itchy all over, had extreme pain in her legs and was shivering so badly her recliner was shaking. So they had to stop the infusion and start another drug to counteract the first one. She was able to finish the treatment, though, and she has one a week for 7 more weeks.



Oh wow, I'm glad they found another drug for her. Hopefully next week will be easier. I bet she was happy you were there. 

My BFF mom will find out in the next day or two if she has lymphoma. 

Your daughter will be in my prayers.


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> All is decently well, I've made new friends, and realized a few in my life were toxic and cut them out. Other than that ice been working a lot and trying to get out to have fun every so often. It's weird to have a girl friends to go out and just be girls with, I've never had that so its cool to be included in things that I never would have otherwise expected.
> Hope alls well with you as well. I miss far too much to try to go back and read everything I missed, I'd be reading for days.


Glad to hear you are well. Am fine, though OLI gave me a terribly hard time; whereas he kept flipping on his back, endlessly. Thank GOD I managed to solve the issue after a lot of "detective work."


----------



## smarch

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you are well. Am fine, though OLI gave me a terribly hard time; whereas he kept flipping on his back, endlessly. Thank GOD I managed to solve the issue after a lot of "detective work."


Silly OLI haha. With Franklin it was his log that he liked to dive bomb off and ended up flipping over head first. What did your detective work pull up as the cause for OLI?


----------



## smarch

Good morning everyone!


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning All.


----------



## Momof4

Happy hump day!!!
This morning a cute little birdie flew into my kitchen so I grabbed a dish towel and set him free. He was so cute!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> @Yvonne G
> 
> How is your daughter doing??



The cancer causes her to be low on iron, and so she's tired all the time - no energy. But other than that, she's doing fine. She's gone back to work today.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> That sounds horrible. What's the prognosis?



Prognosis is good.


----------



## Yvonne G

I buy packages of frozen fish to feed to my turtles. It's skinned and filleted. So day before yesterday I put a package of fillets in the microwave and set it to defrost then went away and completely forgot about it.

Yesterday while sitting with my daughter at the hospital, I was reading the paper, and turned the page to see a big restaurant ad for a fish dinner with a large colored picture of fish on a plate. I slapped myself on the forehead. OMG!!! I left that fish in the microwave!

My daughter's treatment was over at 6:30p and all we had to eat all day was a package of cookies and a package of peanut butter crackers, so we stopped at Taco Bell on the way home. (I had a burrito supreme (no lettuce or tomatoes) and a nachos bell grande (no tomatoes). Either I was VERY, VERY hungry, or that was the best Taco Bell I've ever eaten, but man oh man, was it ever good!!!

When I got home I set my dinner aside (we had taken it to go), then went outside and did my evening chores. When I came back inside I fed Misty then sat down to eat my dinner. Then I cleaned up, got into my PJ's and sat down to watch TV the rest of the evening.

This morning I gathered up all the trash and garbage and drove over to my daughter's house to deposit it all in her garbage cans. When I got home I thought the house had a bad smell. I checked all around to see if Misty had pee'd inside while I was gone yesterday, but no, no puddles. The smell seemed stronger in the kitchen and I finally pinned it down to the swampy conditions in my two baby tortoise habitats. I thought I might have to take them outside today and give them some fresh substrate.

As I turned to go to the sink, a brick fell on my head (in the form of another face palm)!!!!!!! The fish in the microwave!!!

So I cut up the smelly fish and went outside and gave it to all the water turtles. When I came back inside I put some white vinegar in a microwave safe cup and set it in the microwave for about 5 minutes. When it was done, I wiped out the microwave. It cleaned up nicely. But my house still stinks!!!!!!


----------



## MPRC

We all have those moments, luckily I've only done that with ramen!


----------



## smarch

Not nearly the level of food forgetting as that, but one time, very soon after meeting my friend who's a firefighter, I forgot I was cooking a grilled cheese and almost created a small fire. The entire sandwich was black... I didn't even get to enjoy my sandwich


----------



## smarch

<3 love days off with the little nugget. I've missed this


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Not nearly the level of food forgetting as that, but one time, very soon after meeting my friend who's a firefighter, I forgot I was cooking a grilled cheese and almost created a small fire. The entire sandwich was black... I didn't even get to enjoy my sandwich



LOL! "Firefighter" - "Grilled cheese forgotten on the stove" Maybe a little Freudian slip???


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! "Firefighter" - "Grilled cheese forgotten on the stove" Maybe a little Freudian slip???


Where's the slip? My friends really a firefighter and I really almost burnt my house down with a sandwich  is have had a lot of explaining to do haha


----------



## smarch




----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## smarch

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone


Hello! 
How's life been treating you?


----------



## smarch

Shiney-hiney 
4 hours later and I'm still not done. Gotta look his finest if we're going to the car show again tomorrow. May not be the prettiest or most powerful (especially compared to show cars) but as my friend with the awesome car said "it's good to have pride in something" and I've always had pride in my car. In a world where I'm financially broke and have few things, this car was something no one could ever take away, it's the first thing I ever really owned, a space that was mine and could take me anywhere I want to go.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

You should buy a small handheld buffer. That's what I use....have a freakin ball!!!!!!


----------



## smarch

maggie3fan said:


> You should buy a small handheld buffer. That's what I use....have a freakin ball!!!!!!


We have one... Well it's not small by any means but we have one, and I just didn't want to use it. I like doing it all by hand, there's a certain connection about it. But then again I'm crazy and attached to my car so much people say I'm crazy so there's that lol


----------



## smarch

It's so much shinier after waxing. Wax on...wax off...


----------



## MPRC

People, I have no self control! How is it that NO ONE in the pacific northwest wants to keep their redfoots? I'm probably taking in two more bringing the herd up to 7. I cannot stand to see these poor babies stuck in fish tanks wasting away. Welcome to the Redfoot Ranch.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I know you're off carbs for a while, but what else is on your diet.



I eat powdered food for 2 meals and then snack on cheeses to fill in the rest. There was a point when if you'd told me I'd ever eat straight cottage cheese I wouldn't have believed you. I used to think that stuff was disgusting.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening!


----------



## MPRC

And in case I don't see you, good afternoon, good evening and goodnight. 

I don't like to perpetuate stereotypes but men with owies and boo-boos can sure be wussies.
Someone who shall remain nameless bumped his elbow and has a raspberry. Same guy who nearly cut 3 fingers off a year ago without flinching. He's asked me to look at it 3 times in a whiny voice.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LaDukePhoto said:


> People, I have no self control! How is it that NO ONE in the pacific northwest wants to keep their redfoots? I'm probably taking in two more bringing the herd up to 7. I cannot stand to see these poor babies stuck in fish tanks wasting away. Welcome to the Redfoot Ranch.


That syndrome is how I ended up with so many sulcata at my place. Most in terrible shape and needing attention and heat. I hear you hon!


----------



## smarch

So shiny it hurts!
With every second of effort!


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone



Hm-m-m?? Who are you?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I eat powdered food for 2 meals and then snack on cheeses to fill in the rest. There was a point when if you'd told me I'd ever eat straight cottage cheese I wouldn't have believed you. I used to think that stuff was disgusting.



I like cottage cheese. There for a while I was using it in place of sour cream - like on my tacos, etc.

Are you dieting for health reasons or to lose weight? I'm trying to get rid of a big, fat belly.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I like cottage cheese. There for a while I was using it in place of sour cream - like on my tacos, etc.
> 
> Are you dieting for health reasons or to lose weight? I'm trying to get rid of a big, fat belly.




Between being lazy and injuring myself, I got a little fat. But I've already gotten rid of that. Why stop at good when you can be great.


----------



## Yvonne G

I would be happy with 'good.' I just can't get any lighter than 140, and I still have a big belly. My doctor says that comes with old age, but I don't believe I have to accept that. 

I don't have the mental will power to force myself to do sit-ups or exercises to tighten up the stomach and besides, I think it's mostly fat anyway.


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Silly OLI haha. With Franklin it was his log that he liked to dive bomb off and ended up flipping over head first. What did your detective work pull up as the cause for OLI?


Hi. Oh yep.....silly, naughty, you name it. This is what came out my detective work:

"I managed to solve the issue last night after having sat down hours on end beside OLI (who was obviously in his enclosure). I kept watching to see what on earth it was that "attracted" his attention so much to that terrifying corner. I came to find out that he was attracted to the *ORANGE* material around the enclosure, which the carpenter has placed with a....*STAPLER. *(Sorry, one cannot see that in pic). It turned out that OLI was climbing at getting to the space *between* one staple and another. (Little brat!) I got the carpenter to remove the orange coloured material, to replace it with something grey and stick it to the enclosure with anything but staples, and he did. "Now we'll see OLI's reaction" I thought. I placed OLI in his enclosure and watched once again. He went to the same corner, did not manage to climb, and began to roam around, relatively happily, I could say. Wow, what a relief."

What do you think of such a little brat?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I would be happy with 'good.' I just can't get any lighter than 140, and I still have a big belly. My doctor says that comes with old age, but I don't believe I have to accept that.
> 
> I don't have the mental will power to force myself to do sit-ups or exercises to tighten up the stomach and besides, I think it's mostly fat anyway.




Poo, I won't exercise at all. I eat cheesecake once a day and I weigh 110 lbs......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> Poo, I won't exercise at all. I eat cheesecake once a day and I weigh 110 lbs......




I figure there's dairy, protein, and whatever is in graham crackers......a complete meal, and the dark chocolate is very satisfying......


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone


Hi there! Hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> The cancer causes her to be low on iron, and so she's tired all the time - no energy. But other than that, she's doing fine. She's gone back to work today.


Wishes for your daughter to get well soon.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good evening!


Hi Jacqui, hope you are well back there.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at TFO!


----------



## MPRC

someone come build me a night box. I'm broke, busy and a little lazy.  I'm probably going to send the plans to my dad and watch him whip one up in no time.


----------



## smarch

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Oh yep.....silly, naughty, you name it. This is what came out my detective work:
> 
> "I managed to solve the issue last night after having sat down hours on end beside OLI (who was obviously in his enclosure). I kept watching to see what on earth it was that "attracted" his attention so much to that terrifying corner. I came to find out that he was attracted to the *ORANGE* material around the enclosure, which the carpenter has placed with a....*STAPLER. *(Sorry, one cannot see that in pic). It turned out that OLI was climbing at getting to the space *between* one staple and another. (Little brat!) I got the carpenter to remove the orange coloured material, to replace it with something grey and stick it to the enclosure with anything but staples, and he did. "Now we'll see OLI's reaction" I thought. I placed OLI in his enclosure and watched once again. He went to the same corner, did not manage to climb, and began to roam around, relatively happily, I could say. Wow, what a relief."
> 
> What do you think of such a little brat?


I think, it reminds me of a certain little brat of my own, using his thermometer as a step up to the ledge of his enclosure, do I know what attracted him to it? Nope, probably just the sheer idea of getting to where he wasn't supposed to go. (The picture evidence when I caught him, is my avatar picture on here) little jerks hahahah, but can't help but love them.


----------



## smarch

Up on today's girls day out: Margarita Cupcake. No car show today because I had plans with her, and am pretty sure there's some rules of friendship that say you can't cancel on a friend to go out instead with that friends boyfriend haha


Oh... And no big deal but I wore a dress


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

I had a dream the other day about owning 4 baby tortoises. They were in a 4 level hamster cage ... Each tortoise had its own level, and the leopard tortoise was pooping alot. 
I think its all the cute baby photos ive been seeing on here and the egg laying. 
Or I could really be wanting a baby tortoise.


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> I think, it reminds me of a certain little brat of my own, using his thermometer as a step up to the ledge of his enclosure, do I know what attracted him to it? Nope, probably just the sheer idea of getting to where he wasn't supposed to go. (The picture evidence when I caught him, is my avatar picture on here) little jerks hahahah, but can't help but love them.


I did notice the pic of your cute tort climbing. I feel the same as far as OLI  is concerned. He drove me _mad_ but I love him. _Never _did I imagine I'd get so attached to a pet, particularly a tort. (Sorry everyone).


----------



## dmmj

I love the time change almost 8 o'clock still light outside


----------



## Gillian M

dmmj said:


> I love the time change almost 8 o'clock still light outside


Here it's 5.40 am .


----------



## bouaboua

Gillian Moore said:


> Here it's 5.40 am .


Good Morning~~


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning~~


Good morning David.  Hope you are well.


----------



## bouaboua

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning David.  Hope you are well.


David?? 

I'm well but I'm not David. I do believe David also doing well


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> David??
> 
> I'm well but I'm not David. I do believe David also doing well


Terribly sorry for the mistake! I didn't mean it.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## dmmj

bouaboua said:


> David??
> 
> I'm well but I'm not David. I do believe David also doing well


everybody always wants to be me


----------



## dmmj

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning David.  Hope you are well.


good morning to you as well


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> everybody always wants to be me


Because you are the Captain AWSOME.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm settling in for movie viewing here tonight. I've seen all the movies I'll be watching, first up is, "The Green Mile"


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm settling in for movie viewing here tonight. I've seen all the movies I'll be watching, first up is, "The Green Mile"


Good morning Ken. How are thing today? Hope all is well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today, (26th) is national clown day. Staying true to form with that, I make my contribution …
"A skeleton walks into a bar, orders a beer and asks for a mop!"
LOL I crack myself up…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Ken. Hope all is well.


 Well, it's 10:00 pm here and I'm sleepy. I'm thinking it's the meds.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well, it's 10:00 pm here and I'm sleepy. I'm thinking it's the meds.


Here it is now 8.10 am.
If you are going to bed........

Good night and sweet dreams!


----------



## MPRC

RIP DLP TV - while the BF was setting up the 65in TV in the media room I smelled burning plastic. He swore it was coming from outside. 
Fast forward to 30min later and the room is filled with smoke and the TV is now decorative...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LaDukePhoto said:


> RIP DLP TV the TV is now decorative...


 I'm so very sorry to read this… a TV is a terrible thing to waste. You so have my condolences here. During your upcoming work schedule, anything in the Salem area? If so, I've got a 32" tube style you are welcome to have if you'd like and it's just sitting in a closet. It's no flat screen but it'll still hook up to satellite or cable just fine. Let me know. I'll make it yours.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 175166
> View attachment 175167


Lucky you Newt ! And best of all, those don't look like Red-Ear Sliders to me. I completely approve of your handling skills. All your fingers are still where they were when you were born! In my book, that's impressive. For fun advice, pm Mike Taylor. He'll gladly swap stories with you. Come around often buddy, we miss you.


----------



## smarch

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 175166
> View attachment 175167


Unrelated to turtles, probably because I live and breathe work at this point... But I spy a Planet Fitness key tag in that first picture.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Lots of wind and rain here yesterday and last night, perhaps more today.


----------



## Jacqui

Mike, it is Friday! Can you folks in TX keep your next storms down there rather then sending them up to us please? How much rain did you get? Kevin doing ok?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 175166
> View attachment 175167



Looks like the one I helped across the road. How are ya liking PA?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! Lots of wind and rain here yesterday and last night, perhaps more today.









Jacqui, as it's almost 3.35 pm here. It's been rather windy here as well,though no rain is expected. Temperature fell, keeping both OLI and myself at home.


----------



## mike taylor

Its Friday! Hey,Nick !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here, we've got our normal rusting weather, minus the rain. Just plain overcast and dammmp! No worries though, next week will be much too hot


Sorry Gillian, that over 82°f is too much for me.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 175166



*EW-w-w-w-w-w-w-w!!!!! LOOK AT THOSE HAIRY LEGS!!! ROLL YOUR PANTS LEGS BACK DOWN. WE DON'T NEED TO SEE THAT!!!!!!*


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here, we've got our normal rusting weather, minus the rain. Just plain overcast and dammmp! No worries though, next week will be much too hot
> View attachment 175171
> 
> Sorry Gillian, that over 82°f is too much for me.


I can imagine that Ken.


----------



## MPRC

Ken, no worries on the TV, we've got plenty of technology!


----------



## Jacqui

Did you know if sick, a plant can run a fever.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Did you know if sick, a plant can run a fever.


Interesting.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Mike, it is Friday! Can you folks in TX keep your next storms down there rather then sending them up to us please? How much rain did you get? Kevin doing ok?



Texas means friends; we're always willing to share.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Texas means friends; we're always willing to share.



Then share the good stuff with me too.


----------



## MPRC

Today's temper tantrums are sponsored by the fact that I can't seem to finish a cup of coffee. I keep setting it down, losing it, walking away, getting distracted etc. 

I had to clear the yards so we can mow before the landlords come tomorrow to put up the sight barriers for the torts and my yard snake is being a little monster. He hides really well in the clover and I don't want to mow over him so I keep going out to grab him and he keeps getting away by an inch and then coming back to taunt me. If he would just buzz off I'd be fine!


----------



## Jacqui

Yippee! Work is over for the day!


----------



## Jacqui

And....

Supper....


----------



## MPRC

Grumble! I tell the BF that the wild looking lawn needs to be tamed today so our landlords don't know what slobs we are. I go out and tell him I'm going to start mowing and he insists that tomorrow is better 'mowing weather' and doesn't want me to do it. I even went out and picked all the weeds I could to last until they pop back up. 

(The yard snake still evades me. If I finally get her I'll be mowing despite his insistence that tomorrow is 'better')


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yippee! Work is over for the day!
> View attachment 175226



Wow, that's a beauty. I don't think I've ever seen that color combination before. I wish iris bloomed more than just once in the spring.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Wow, that's a beauty. I don't think I've ever seen that color combination before. I wish iris bloomed more than just once in the spring.



Some bloom twice.


----------



## MPRC

My iris is already long gone.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> Wow, that's a beauty. I don't think I've ever seen that color combination before. I wish iris bloomed more than just once in the spring.


The soil PH has control of the color .


----------



## dmmj

of course I talk like an idiot, how else would you guys understand me?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Anyone have boring holiday weekend plans?


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Anyone have boring holiday weekend plans?


I am on my way to the tip with a load of rubbish - that's pretty boring. 

Tomorrow I am going to watch England v Wales Rugby Union at the Twickenham stadium though. That's much more exciting


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm still working at cleaning up all the weed mess around property. I think I should be able to finish up outside the fence today. My problem is where to put the debris. No more garbage service.

I guess I have a fox. I've seen it for 3 days in a row now. This morning when Misty and I went out in the fully privacy fenced back yard I snuck a peek through a knot hole and the fox was just lying calmly in the center of the vacant horse paddock. Today I'm going to set up a portable dog kennel fence across the pathway to the barn so Misty can't go over there. My daughter has silkie chickens and she just tosses their eggs, so she's going to bring me a few later today for the fox. I think it's already helping itself to my cat food.

My kitchen still smells like fish. I must've spilled the fish juice someplace in there, but I'll be damned if I can find where.


----------



## mike taylor

jaizei said:


> Texas means friends; we're always willing to share.


If it was up to me I'd give California all of our rain . But it's not up to me so we seem to be stuck with it . I haven't talked to Kevin in a week or so . It is flooding again around here . Some times I think the weather guessers are playing around with nature.


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 175292


Is it summer break yet for you guys ? My boys are out Friday was the last day of school here .


----------



## JoesMum

mike taylor said:


> Is it summer break yet for you guys ? My boys are out Friday was the last day of school here .


You break up so much earlier than the UK! 

Kids here have a week off next week and then are back in school until about the 3rd week in July. They then get 6 weeks off before the new school year starts.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> I am on my way to the tip with a load of rubbish - that's pretty boring.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to watch England v Wales Rugby Union at the Twickenham stadium though. That's much more exciting


Oooh that sounds exciting (tomorrow)


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Yvonne G said:


> I'm still working at cleaning up all the weed mess around property. I think I should be able to finish up outside the fence today. My problem is where to put the debris. No more garbage service.
> 
> I guess I have a fox. I've seen it for 3 days in a row now. This morning when Misty and I went out in the fully privacy fenced back yard I snuck a peek through a knot hole and the fox was just lying calmly in the center of the vacant horse paddock. Today I'm going to set up a portable dog kennel fence across the pathway to the barn so Misty can't go over there. My daughter has silkie chickens and she just tosses their eggs, so she's going to bring me a few later today for the fox. I think it's already helping itself to my cat food.
> 
> My kitchen still smells like fish. I must've spilled the fish juice someplace in there, but I'll be damned if I can find where.


Can you use the weeds as compost? 
& i have foxes by my apartment, almost every night, they get into some type of brawl and it always sounds like someone is dying out there. I almost called the coos the first time i heard it


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

mike taylor said:


> Is it summer break yet for you guys ? My boys are out Friday was the last day of school here .


Thats early! School is extended in MD until June 20 due to the blizzard we had in January.


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Can you use the weeds as compost?
> & i have foxes by my apartment, almost every night, they get into some type of brawl and it always sounds like someone is dying out there. I almost called the coos the first time i heard it


Foxes make the most blood-curdling screams. They're awful. We have problems with them too. I use chilli powder on my front yard to stop them using it as a toilet.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Yes! Its really creepy!


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> If it was up to me I'd give California all of our rain . But it's not up to me so we seem to be stuck with it . I haven't talked to Kevin in a week or so . It is flooding again around here . Some times I think the weather guessers are playing around with nature.


you're awful stingy with all that rain


----------



## Jacqui

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Anyone have boring holiday weekend plans?



Working


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> If it was up to me I'd give California all of our rain . But it's not up to me so we seem to be stuck with it . I haven't talked to Kevin in a week or so . It is flooding again around here . Some times I think the weather guessers are playing around with nature.



We are getting some minor flooding too. Fingers crossed no more rain for a few days.


----------



## Yvonne G

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Can you use the weeds as compost?
> & i have foxes by my apartment, almost every night, they get into some type of brawl and it always sounds like someone is dying out there. I almost called the cops the first time i heard it



I used to have horses, and there's a 75' long section outside the fence on the side of my property where I used to dump their manure. There are shrubs planted in between the manure strip and the street, so it's not offensive to the neighbors, and I kept it dry and spread out so it didn't attract flies. So I've been spreading out my chopped weeds on the manure pile. Hopefully it will decompose underneath and not grow the pile higher than the fence!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Foxes make the most blood-curdling screams. They're awful. We have problems with them too. I use chilli powder on my front yard to stop them using it as a toilet.



So far I've only seen the one, and it just barks. Sounds like a very tiny dog. Misty was in front of the den entrance yesterday and the fox was out in the pasture giving her the occasional Yap, Yap! I guess to call attention away from the den. I have noticed some "different-looking" poops around the property, but I usually notice it when I have my pooper scooper in my hands, and I just pick it up!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> We are getting some minor flooding too. Fingers crossed no more rain for a few days.



My son, who lives in just outside Dallas, says the ground is so saturated it feels like you're walking on a big sponge when you walk across the grass.


----------



## bouaboua

We need more rain here! ! !


----------



## dmmj

am I the only one who thinks @Elohi is amassing an army of leopard tortoises to take over the world?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Jacqui said:


> Working


Me too, you are not alone


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I made it working outside until 10a. Then the sun got to me. I didn't get finished what I thought I would, but then tomorrow's another day.

Sorry that Jacqui and Linhdan have to work today. But look at it this way, I'm sitting home waiting for my social security check to come, a check that hardly covers bill and food, and you two have a steady income to look forward to. I can see the pluses of both situations.

Time to make Misty's and my lunches.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Thanks Yvonne, I actually chose the weekend +monday shift so i could go to school during the week :/ 
Waking up at 5 hurts though. Lol 
I think when i retire, i would still like to work part time somewhere. I dont know what to do with all the time.


----------



## Jacqui

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thanks Yvonne, I actually chose the weekend +monday shift so i could go to school during the week :/
> Waking up at 5 hurts though. Lol
> I think when i retire, i would still like to work part time somewhere. I dont know what to do with all the time.



You get to sleep in til 5?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I made it working outside until 10a. Then the sun got to me. I didn't get finished what I thought I would, but then tomorrow's another day.
> 
> Sorry that Jacqui and Linhdan have to work today. But look at it this way, I'm sitting home waiting for my social security check to come, a check that hardly covers bill and food, and you two have a steady income to look forward to. I can see the pluses of both situations.
> 
> Time to make Misty's and my lunches.



What I dislike about working is you never get time to enjoy the things you are working for.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Jacqui said:


> You get to sleep in til 5?


Ohh noo! What time do you have to be up?!


----------



## Jacqui

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Ohh noo! What time do you have to be up?!


Lol 4:30


----------



## dmmj

@bouaboua correct me if I'm wrong but you have radiated tortoises do you not? Do you plan on breeding them or just pets?


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> @bouaboua correct me if I'm wrong but you have radiated tortoises do you not? Do you plan on breeding them or just pets?


Yes I do Captain. I have 2.2 maybe ready to breed in another two or three years. Now they all lives in their own enclosure separated. 

Breeding......If God willing.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Is it summer break yet for you guys ? My boys are out Friday was the last day of school here .




Counting the days!!! June 9th!!


----------



## dmmj

bouaboua said:


> Yes I do Captain. I have 2.2 maybe ready to breed in another two or three years. Now they all lives in their own enclosure separated.
> 
> Breeding......If God willing.


you're in California correct? Will you put me on the list for one? I have been researching the species for very long time


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Lol 4:30



Pffft. I've been doing 2:30-3 lately


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> you're in California correct? Will you put me on the list for one? I have been researching the species for very long time


You got it Captain. Wish me luck.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Jacqui said:


> Lol 4:30


Im so sorry. Unless you dont mind. 
But i hate waking up before 10. Lol


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Im so sorry. Unless you dont mind.
> But i hate waking up before 10. Lol


Anyone would think you're a student or something


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> you're awful stingy with all that rain


I say you can have it all. We don't need or want anymore.


----------



## smarch

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Im so sorry. Unless you dont mind.
> But i hate waking up before 10. Lol


Lol I wake up at 4:45 on a daily basis! On weekends I get to sleep in till 5:45, but those are more stressful because I open the gym that day, so if something happens and I don't get up or something, the gym won't open and there will be MANY unhappy people!
I can't physically sleep in past 7:30 even without an alarm


----------



## Yvonne G

Misty and Little Missy Kitty wake me up around a quarter to 6 and I get up at 6. It's good though because I'm a morning person.

So this morning I was cleaning up the dead weeds on the outside of my fence, down at the street, and I stepped over the pile I had raked up. I felt something hit the back of my ankle - I think it's called the achilles tendon? It wasn't a bad hit, just a tiny thump, but it started to hurt real bad. Some of the cactus I have seem to have some sort of toxin on the glochids and it hurts after you've been stuck with them. But it only lasts for a few minutes. But this kept on hurting. Felt like a sore muscle, not a debilitating hurt, just sore. I gave it a good inspection, and there's no break in the skin, so I don't know what the heck it was. Now, after I've woken up from my nap, my ankle is swollen and I can't walk without limping. I'm going to take a shower than sit a while with an ice pack on it.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Misty and Little Missy Kitty wake me up around a quarter to 6 and I get up at 6. It's good though because I'm a morning person.
> 
> So this morning I was cleaning up the dead weeds on the outside of my fence, down at the street, and I stepped over the pile I had raked up. I felt something hit the back of my ankle - I think it's called the achilles tendon? It wasn't a bad hit, just a tiny thump, but it started to hurt real bad. Some of the cactus I have seem to have some sort of toxin on the glochids and it hurts after you've been stuck with them. But it only lasts for a few minutes. But this kept on hurting. Felt like a sore muscle, not a debilitating hurt, just sore. I gave it a good inspection, and there's no break in the skin, so I don't know what the heck it was. Now, after I've woken up from my nap, my ankle is swollen and I can't walk without limping. I'm going to take a shower than sit a while with an ice pack on it.


Not a snake bite I hope.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Not a snake bite I hope.



Ya know? That's actually what the 'hit' felt like, just a little thump. But I don't see any break in the skin. Of course, it's a bit hard to see the back of my ankle.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Misty and Little Missy Kitty wake me up around a quarter to 6 and I get up at 6. It's good though because I'm a morning person.
> 
> So this morning I was cleaning up the dead weeds on the outside of my fence, down at the street, and I stepped over the pile I had raked up. I felt something hit the back of my ankle - I think it's called the achilles tendon? It wasn't a bad hit, just a tiny thump, but it started to hurt real bad. Some of the cactus I have seem to have some sort of toxin on the glochids and it hurts after you've been stuck with them. But it only lasts for a few minutes. But this kept on hurting. Felt like a sore muscle, not a debilitating hurt, just sore. I gave it a good inspection, and there's no break in the skin, so I don't know what the heck it was. Now, after I've woken up from my nap, my ankle is swollen and I can't walk without limping. I'm going to take a shower than sit a while with an ice pack on it.



May just be something like tendonitis.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> May just be something like tendonitis.



So heat or ice?


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> So heat or ice?



IDK. 

I take the Doomsday approach and that anything that doesn't kill me forever just makes me stronger.


----------



## mike taylor

Sounds like you got a snake bite . Do you have a hand mirror to take a look an see if you can see something ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

smarch said:


> Lol I wake up at 4:45 on a daily basis! On weekends I get to sleep in till 5:45, but those are more stressful because I open the gym that day, so if something happens and I don't get up or something, the gym won't open and there will be MANY unhappy people!
> I can't physically sleep in past 7:30 even without an alarm


 yes, because youre body is use to it. Im usually up a little before 10 since thats the time my boyfriend would get up for work. 
Opening is important , i use to work at dunkin donuts and the girl that would open the store in the morning was late a couple times and yeah, many unhappy people, including the manager of course.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Yvonne G said:


> So heat or ice?


Dont take my advice, but i always go with heat. It must be an asian thing somewhere because with my parents it was always heat. Or mix salt with a little water and apply it to your ankle. Always those 2 
The only time ive used ice is when an american doctor gave it to me. 
I hope its nothing serious though


----------



## Jacqui

This is the little river that sorta wraps around our village.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Not a snake bite I hope.



That's what I thought she was going to say.


----------



## Jacqui

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Im so sorry. Unless you dont mind.
> But i hate waking up before 10. Lol



On my overnights, wake up is 8 pm.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think it was Zeropilot who said his vet was Dr. K???? Well, next Saturday on Dr. K - Exotic Vet (Nat Geo Wild cable channel) she's going to be treating a big sulcata that has a shell problem (if anyone's interested)

(My foot aches and I have to limp when I walk because I can't stretch my achilles tendon, but it's not debilitating)


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> So heat or ice?




For swelling I would use ice! 
You can soak it in hot water and Epsom salt if you have any on hand.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> This is the little river that sorta wraps around our village.
> View attachment 175378


Little river???


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Jacqui said:


> On my overnights, wake up is 8 pm.


Overnights are not for me. Im usually dead asleep by 1am latest.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Beautiful Iris, if you split them I want one trade for and adoptions......hahahahaha


----------



## Maggie Cummings

@yvonne Gomez Your house smells like fish from the one that decomposed in your microwave


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello


----------



## Killerrookie

Wow I haven't been on in such a long time.


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> Wow I haven't been on in such a long time.



No you haven't, so what have you been up to?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Elohi

dmmj said:


> am I the only one who thinks @Elohi is amassing an army of leopard tortoises to take over the world?


LOL!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> (My foot aches and I have to limp when I walk because I can't stretch my achilles tendon, but it's not debilitating)


And of course you've been keeping it elevated, correct?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 175384
> View attachment 175385
> Good morning!


And a good morning to you dear, though truthfully I'm mentally preparing to head to bed and sleep the sleep of the…sleepy. And trust me, within 10 minutes I'll be watching eyelid movies for free.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And a good morning to you dear, though truthfully I'm mentally preparing to head to bed and sleep the sleep of the…sleepy. And trust me, within 10 minutes I'll be watching eyelid movies for free.



Sweet dreams!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And of course you've been keeping it elevated, correct?


@ Yvonne G . Have you ever seen, "ringneck snakes" around your place? They like the habitat of dampened leaf litter and loose bark, piles of wood stuff like that for cover. Also, if you've not seen any, they could still be there…they're nocturnally motivated as it were. 
Why could this apply to you? Well I'll tell you these fellers are venomous snakes. They aren't considered "poisonous" to humans, but they are "venomous" to humans. Here's the deal that makes me question this though. RNS have fixed rear fangs. They are a small, garter snake sized snake, so it hard for them to use venom as a defense. Not only that, based on the location of their fangs, and the fang type/construction a sort of chewing action needs to take place to envenomate a potential threat. 

I think you'd have seen 1)snakes in the RNS in the past there. 

2)the before mentioned signs/marks on your ankle while the chewing took place. 
All that babbling said about RNS's being the culprit,(off hand I can't think of any other's that are small) if we're to point fingers at a snake being the culprit, there is always the possibility that it was an exotic, poisonous, but only venomous, (not toxic) to humans snake that got loose from someone's indoor enclosure. 
Over the years I've had all manner of snakes as pets. Though I never was willing to take the responsibility of keeping venomous or poisonous snakes. Snakes by their nature, are escape artists. I once had, while company was over, my 15' Burmese Python escape just for a short slide-about. 
A buddy's girlfriend headed to relieve herself, and after about 2-3 minutes in the hall came back into the livingroom and calmly said, " Ken, Cheltknee is heading into the bathroom." Sure enough, my Burmese had gotten out. Tail section in my room, most of her body in the hall, and her head and about 2' of neck were in the bathroom. We all laughed and I put her away. Tortoises are in no way escape artists compared to snakes. 
Here is a promotional band picture with my Pythons used as props. Cheltknee the Burmese Python, and Cota the Reticulated Python.

the guy in the back, wearing sunglasses, (Mitch) was/is terrified of snakes. LOL the band was,"LastChild"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Sweet dreams!


After that way too long winded post for Yvonne, I've yet to make to bed. LOL


----------



## smarch

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> yes, because youre body is use to it. Im usually up a little before 10 since thats the time my boyfriend would get up for work.
> Opening is important , i use to work at dunkin donuts and the girl that would open the store in the morning was late a couple times and yeah, many unhappy people, including the manager of course.


Yeah I did NOT used to be a morning person before here. Only reason I even took mornings was because it was the only position open... And I desperately needed a job. But now here exactly 7 months later, I've pretty much embraced the mornings. 
Yeah I didn't originally work weekends, I was out of the blue asked by our manager one day that if he "made changes" would I want the weekend opening shifts (since during the week we're 24 hours so there really isn't an opener), the old opener had screwed up quite a few times, and the manager was sick of it and wanted someone he knew would be dependable (the fact that he said that makes me smile still: I'm proud of my work ethic). So yeah, here I sit waiting to let people into the gym in a few minutes. There's nothing unique and peaceful (and it used to be creepy) as being in an empty gym all alone!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

smarch said:


> Yeah I did NOT used to be a morning person before here. Only reason I even took mornings was because it was the only position open... And I desperately needed a job. But now here exactly 7 months later, I've pretty much embraced the mornings.
> Yeah I didn't originally work weekends, I was out of the blue asked by our manager one day that if he "made changes" would I want the weekend opening shifts (since during the week we're 24 hours so there really isn't an opener), the old opener had screwed up quite a few times, and the manager was sick of it and wanted someone he knew would be dependable (the fact that he said that makes me smile still: I'm proud of my work ethic). So yeah, here I sit waiting to let people into the gym in a few minutes. There's nothing unique and peaceful (and it used to be creepy) as being in an empty gym all alone!
> View attachment 175391
> 
> View attachment 175392


I bet. Maybe i dont do this waking up early enough days to be use to it. 
But i would feel proud too if my manager came to me saying that. I was asked to close the store but it was way too late and my mom was not about to let me stay at work late when i had school the next morning. 
I can say the sunrise is always beautiful ! So thats a plus with getting up early.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Is it summer break yet for you guys ? My boys are out Friday was the last day of school here .


I get out in like two weeks.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Looks like the one I helped across the road. How are ya liking PA?


It's good yo.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> @yvonne Gomez Your house smells like fish from the one that decomposed in your microwave



Well, duh!


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> Hello



Wow! Where the heck ya been?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And of course you've been keeping it elevated, correct?



Not really. It's hard to have your foot above your heart when you're working!

Well, I guess it was a snake bite. The only venomous snake in my area would be a rattler, and I've lived here since 1956 and have never seen a rattlesnake.

This morning I can see two little red dots on the back of my ankle, about 3/4 of an inch apart. But I guess I didn't get very much venom because all it does is ache. He must have struck then moved off because I worked there cleaning up and chopping weeds for about an hour after the incident. There's a big culvert pipe that goes under the street right where I was working. I'm going back out there to finish the job this a.m., and you can bet your boots I'm going to be on the look-out for anything that slithers!

I don't think I have anything to worry about. My ankle isn't swollen and it only hurts a tiny bit, like a stiff muscle.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> you can bet your boots I'm going to be on the look-out for anything that slithers, while wearing calf high boots as protection.


Hey that's a great idea! I like it. Then you wouldn't need to injure the snake.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hm-m-m-m...did I say that?

But no worries. I wouldn't harm the snake.

But now that I've been thinking about it, and I tried to get a picture of the red dots on my ankle, I'll bet it was a wasp. They can sting more than once, and a jab, jab in succession might account for two red dots on my ankle. And this a.m. it is acting more like a sting than a snake bite. It's hot and it's itchy. Only thing is, I've been bee stung and wasp stung before and it burns like hell. This one didn't burn at all. Maybe it was a different kind of wasp. Well, unless I go into cardiac arrest and they carry me off to the emergency, I guess we'll never know.

Actually, I'm quite relieved to think it's not a snake. I really don't like them. I'd hate to feel I had to pay attention to my walking area every time I went outside to work. Or, worse yet, cover myself all up with heavy clothing and boots every time I went outside to work in 100 degree weather.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here you go. I saw this and thought of you! 

http://www.rosefestival.org/event/rose-festival-point-one-run


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here you go. I saw this and thought of you!
> 
> http://www.rosefestival.org/event/rose-festival-point-one-run



Me? Because I'm such a runner, right?


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO. Going to be a hot one today. We (all our torts) LOVE it! ! ! 

Happy Sunday.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 175384
> View attachment 175385
> Good morning!


Pretty Good Morning!! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Me? Because I'm such a runner, right?


Umm-m-m-m…
I quoted smarch as a direction take.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne I'm happy you are OK . But I really think you got bitten by some kind of snake so be on the lookout . Could have been a bad deal being all alone .


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here you go. I saw this and thought of you!
> 
> http://www.rosefestival.org/event/rose-festival-point-one-run


I want to run a half marathon this year... I don't think this is what I meant hahah


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here you go. I saw this and thought of you!
> 
> http://www.rosefestival.org/event/rose-festival-point-one-run



Lol I might be able to manage this one.


----------



## Jacqui

I'm the way into town for lunch (lots and lots of ice tea), two beautiful bucks crossed the road in front of me. Could see their antlers covered with velvet. Pretty nice racks on them.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO. Going to be a hot one today. We (all our torts) LOVE it! ! !
> 
> Happy Sunday.



Hot here too (84). The rain will be back this evening.


----------



## Jacqui

Do you carry your cell phone in you when yard working Yvonne?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

So many sales, such little money  
Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Do you carry your cell phone in you when yard working Yvonne?



I don't have a cell phone, but today I carried my camera with me to catch the fox, but now it looks like it has moved on. No fox.


----------



## Yvonne G

It really looks like maybe a couple stings from a wasp. I can get a good look at it with my camera:




If you look closely, it looks like two tiny blisters in the top red spot, and a maybe a couple blisters in the bottom red spot. Funny, wasp stings never felt like that before. My ankle is still stiff, but mainly discomfort, no pain. And the two spots are itchy.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 175412



Oh my, that's pretty! What is it? Pelargonium?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> It really looks like maybe a couple stings from a wasp. I can get a good look at it with my camera:
> 
> View attachment 175408
> 
> 
> If you look closely, it looks like two tiny blisters in the top red spot, and a maybe a couple blisters in the bottom red spot. Funny, wasp stings never felt like that before. My ankle is still stiff, but mainly discomfort, no pain. And the two spots are itchy.




Sexy


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! Yeah, right.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Sexy


I am so glad you posted first allowing me to simply "like" your post. I'm figuring that's probably a safe move for me, right?
On a side-note, red spots with small blisters on an ankle get me going somethin' fierce I'll tell you what. Tee-hee!


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I am so glad you posted first allowing me to simply "like" your post. I'm figuring that's probably a safe move for me, right?
> On a side-note, red spots with small blisters on an ankle get me going somethin' fierce I'll tell you what. Tee-hee!


She's going to hit with a rolled up news paper .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> She's going to hit you with a rolled up news paper .


Naw. She knows I'd like that…


----------



## Yvonne G

I wish I were a little quicker on the snappy uptakes (like David is), but you'll just have to pretend I've said something back attcha'.


----------



## Elohi

Peek-a-boo strangers.


----------



## mike taylor

I see you !


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Peek-a-boo strangers.


Hollo there~~


----------



## Elohi

How is everyone? I'm having a great weekend. My husband is home, I got a new leopard from Byron, I met a another TFOer and adopted a bearded dragon from her, and both are settling in well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> How is everyone? I got a new leopard from Byron, I met a another TFOer and adopted a bearded dragon from her,


Survey says yes on Monica creating a leopard army for reasons of occupation. Happy to see you back around. I'm falling asleep so I'll have talk with you later.


----------



## Jacqui

Pretty beardie!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!

We had no rain, but this was my view during one of my walks this morning.


----------



## Jacqui

On the drive to work, I spotted a small rainbow in a small cloud. Was neat and surprising.


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Steven!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Hi Steven!


Good Morning Jacqui. 

Work???? Today?? Triple pay I hope.....


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Jacqui.
> 
> Work???? Today?? Triple pay I hope.....



Yep, work in just a few minutes. No triple pay however. Lol

Plans for your day?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Yep, work in just a few minutes. No triple pay however. Lol
> 
> Plans for your day?


Have a lunch with my Daughter and her boyfriend. That's it. We need to hurry home to tend all our tortoises. Very sunny day, And Monday is feeding day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, Everyone! Memorial Day here in the States. Usually a holiday for all our working friends (except Jacqui, whose employer thinks he has to have the store open every day of the week, including holidays!!!!)

I'm still working on cleaning up the weeds outside the fence along the front of my property - but today I'm wearing long pants and heavy shoes and socks!

Yesterday was a busy day for the rescue. I took in 4 young desert tortoises and a mid-sized sulcata. Thankfully I had a couple empty pens for them, so I'm not going to have to be in pen-building mode today.

I guess the fox is gone. I haven't seen it in two days now. Funny that it took the time to dig out a den under the barn, then just ups and leaves. Oh well...I guess it's safer for the box turtles that way.

So, hi ho, hi ho...it's off to work I go. Later....


----------



## smarch

Saw this in one of my running groups. Hahaha, too funny!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## mike taylor

He is growing Nick . Nice looking tortoise.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, Everyone! Memorial Day here in the States. Usually a holiday for all our working friends (except Jacqui, whose employer thinks he has to have the store open every day of the week, including holidays!!!!)
> 
> I'm still working on cleaning up the weeds outside the fence along the front of my property - but today I'm wearing long pants and heavy shoes and socks!
> 
> Yesterday was a busy day for the rescue. I took in 4 young desert tortoises and a mid-sized sulcata. Thankfully I had a couple empty pens for them, so I'm not going to have to be in pen-building mode today.
> 
> I guess the fox is gone. I haven't seen it in two days now. Funny that it took the time to dig out a den under the barn, then just ups and leaves. Oh well...I guess it's safer for the box turtles that way.
> 
> So, hi ho, hi ho...it's off to work I go. Later....


So how is work today??


----------



## mike taylor

Worked on painting the s10 today .


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Worked on painting the s10 today .


That is a such nice enclosure......


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah,thats my father in law's shop we built like five years ago . Good thing it's right next door . My shop is to small . Plus I have welding stuff and motor cycles in it .


----------



## Elohi

Mia's first boyfriend.


----------



## mike taylor

When did you get the male ?


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> When did you get the male ?


He actually belongs to a friend of mine.


----------



## MPRC

Gives a whole new meaning to play dates...


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

After a long hard day at work, was so nice last night to have supper with my two youngest children and the boyfriend of one of them. I have such sweet kids.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> So how is work today??



My stamina is leaving me in my old age. I'm not able to work nearly as long outside as I used to be. I've got about half the area cleaned up. I'll do a little more today.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Worked on painting the s10 today .
> 
> View attachment 175548
> View attachment 175549



Oh my yes. Be sure to cover that bald head! We can't have any black paint landing there, now, can we?


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Yeah,thats my father in law's shop we built like five years ago . Good thing it's right next door . My shop is to small . Plus I have welding stuff and motor cycles in it .



I think Steven was referring to the "nice enclosure" you're painting black for the tortoises!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Hi Jacqui!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> My stamina is leaving me in my old age. I'm not able to work nearly as long outside as I used to be. I've got about half the area cleaned up. I'll do a little more today.


Take a day off, or wait till late in the afternoon. This week is too hot. will be over 100 in San Jose. Please also remember, do drink lots water, for your stone and for all the sweat and blood you put out there.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I think Steven was referring to the "nice enclosure" you're painting black for the tortoises!


That is a nice S 10 "enclosure" he painted...... I like it. The opening of the wheel well, just about enough for a full grown Sulcata to enter.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good Morning......What a nice 100F day we have here! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Take a day off, or wait till late in the afternoon. This week is too hot. will be over 100 in San Jose. Please also remember, do drink lots water, for your stone and for all the sweat and blood you put out there.




Yes, Mother!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, Mother!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> My stamina is leaving me in my old age. I'm not able to work nearly as long outside as I used to be. I've got about half the area cleaned up. I'll do a little more today.



Baby steps end up getting the job done.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning......What a nice 100F day we have here! ! ! !



Keep it there please.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Take a day off, or wait till late in the afternoon. This week is too hot. will be over 100 in San Jose. Please also remember, do drink lots water, for your stone and for all the sweat and blood you put out there.



Tell her boss!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Baby steps end up getting the job done.



Yes, but in the meantime, other jobs keep turning up. It's a never-ending battle. I'm finished outside for the day but I got a lot done. The front outside the fence is starting to look pretty presentable!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, but in the meantime, other jobs keep turning up. It's a never-ending battle. I'm finished outside for the day but I got a lot done. The front outside the fence is starting to look pretty presentable!


----------



## MPRC

There are not enough hours in the day. SO MANY THINGS TO DO! 

....and somehow more money going out than coming in. Drat.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, but in the meantime, other jobs keep turning up. It's a never-ending battle. I'm finished outside for the day but I got a lot done. The front outside the fence is starting to look pretty presentable!




We need to find you a boyfriend who enjoys the outdoors


----------



## Yvonne G

I thought it must be very humid here today, because I'm sticky. The temp outside is 99F, but my cooler usually works pretty good in the house. But I feel sticky! Even my hands feel dirty. I'm going to go get the water spritzer and use it on me!



Momof4 said:


> We need to find you a boyfriend who enjoys the outdoors



While it would be nice to have a "pool boy," I'm too selfish to share my time with anyone. I like being alone.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm incensed! A woman at the Cincinnati Zoo was so busy taking selfies that she wasn't watching her kids. The toddler went under the fence, across the planted area and climbed or fell down into the moat surrounding the gorilla enclosure. The male gorilla came over and was actually inspecting the kid nicely, but then he started dragging him around in the water by his foot. The zoo folks shot the gorilla (dead). Now the mother is saying she's going to sue the zoo.

In my opinion, SHE'S the one culpable. She ought to be sued. It's her responsibility to watch those kids, not the zoo people. The zoo ought to sue her for them having to kill an endangered animal because she wasn't watching her kids.

The zoo did the right thing. A human life comes before an endangered animal, but that mother makes me want to grab her and shake her.


----------



## leigti

I had not heard that the woman wanted to sue the zoo. What exactly would her case be? If the zoo had not shot the Garella she'd be suing them also. I think The zoo did the right thing. He was going to kill that kid whether by accident or on purpose. People never seem to take responsibility for their actions. They don't watch their kids. I'm sorry that the gorilla is dead, definitely not the outcome you want.
Witnesses said that before the video started the gorilla had thrown the kid up against that cement wall. And he was dragging into a spot where nobody could get to him. He was just a wild animal doing what they do. The mother should feel guilty that an animal is dead and thankful that her son was not seriously hurt, not be looking for money.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> I thought it must be very humid here today, because I'm sticky. The temp outside is 99F, but my cooler usually works pretty good in the house. But I feel sticky! Even my hands feel dirty. I'm going to go get the water spritzer and use it on me!
> 
> 
> 
> While it would be nice to have a "pool boy," I'm too selfish to share my time with anyone. I like being alone.


Do you have a pool?


----------



## Myroli

Yvonne G said:


> I'm incensed! A woman at the Cincinnati Zoo was so busy taking selfies that she wasn't watching her kids. The toddler went under the fence, across the planted area and climbed or fell down into the moat surrounding the gorilla enclosure. The male gorilla came over and was actually inspecting the kid nicely, but then he started dragging him around in the water by his foot. The zoo folks shot the gorilla (dead). Now the mother is saying she's going to sue the zoo.
> 
> In my opinion, SHE'S the one culpable. She ought to be sued. It's her responsibility to watch those kids, not the zoo people. The zoo ought to sue her for them having to kill an endangered animal because she wasn't watching her kids.
> 
> The zoo did the right thing. A human life comes before an endangered animal, but that mother makes me want to grab her and shake her.


I had heard that the gorilla was trying to save the kid from drowning in the water, I think they should have just shot him with tranquilizer, not killed an innocent animal just because of the mother not paying attention to her kid, I also heard that she's had her kids taken away by cps twice for neglect, if that's true she shouldn't have had them there to begin with. Just my opinion.


----------



## mike taylor

Everybody makes a mistake watching their kids . I was watching my youngest son one time while guys where black topping the road. Turned away for one second ,and he ran on the road an burned his feet . First mistake was not putting his shoes on . Yes the mother should've paid more attention . But that happens to the best of us. I don't like that they killed the gorilla ,but it's better than it killing the boy . It could've happened to anyone of us . Some of the most well behaved kids do things stupidly sometimes . This mistake cost a beautiful animal it's life .


----------



## leigti

Myroli said:


> I had heard that the gorilla was trying to save the kid from drowning in the water, I think they should have just shot him with tranquilizer, not killed an innocent animal just because of the mother not paying attention to her kid, I also heard that she's had her kids taken away by cps twice for neglect, if that's true she shouldn't have had them there to begin with. Just my opinion.


Well, if dragging him around through the water is saving him from drowning then maybe he was trying to help the boy. tranquilizers don't work immediately and often make that animal mad when they first get hit by it. Might have made things worse. 
I agree that kids can get away from even the best of parents. But good parents would have felt bad, not blame other people and looked for a lawyer. It's a sad situation all around. No matter what the zoo officials would have done somebody would complain and blame them. It was a no-win situation.


----------



## smarch




----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Nothing like a good morning laugh


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Do you have a pool?



No. I've never cared much for water.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! ! !



Hey, Steven! Another hot one today? It was 99F here yesterday.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, Steven! Another hot one today? It was 99F here yesterday.


We were at 94F yesterday, Today will be some what similar. All the outside torts are all hide under the shade all day. 

I hope no outside work for you today.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> We were at 94F yesterday, Today will be some what similar. All the outside torts are all hide under the shade all day.
> 
> I hope no outside work for you today.



No, I'm taking my daughter to the hospital for her treatment. I'll be doing that every Wednesday for 4 more weeks.
I may just drop her off then go back and pick her up. They'll let me know when we get there. If that's the case, I'll work a bit more on my 'project.'


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! ! !


Good afternoon!


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> No, I'm taking my daughter to the hospital for her treatment. I'll be doing that every Wednesday for 4 more weeks.
> I may just drop her off then go back and pick her up. They'll let me know when we get there. If that's the case, I'll work a bit more on my 'project.'


Hope your daughter is now better.


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian Moore said:


> Hope your daughter is now better.



She feels pretty drawn out for a couple days after the treatment, very tired, but she goes back to work and muddles through. This treatment is way better than chemo, and she's not going to lose her hair. That's the good part.


----------



## Gillian M

Just wanted to say.......


----------



## MPRC

It's going to be a hot one up here in Oregon too. I love this weather!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> No. I've never cared much for water.


Then what are you going to do with a 
" pool boy "


----------



## MPRC

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Then what are you going to do with a
> " pool boy "



I would say there is a small percentage of pool boys who aren't hired to take care of the pool.


----------



## Momof4

We are headed to AZ Friday so I checked the weather!! 
117 in the forecast and I'm not looking forward to it!!


----------



## smarch

Worked out early morning today, and realized my strengths are getting significantly stronger! 
Then came home for my projects of the day: homework then car
Coworkers taking 2 summer classes, one in her major, one in my degree and the one in mine was overwhelming her real fast... So I'm being a good/horrible person and doing it since I've basically already done it. 
Then on to my car: my day off process: fixing my dash light problems. 2 have been out for a while... 2 important ones. 


So after having people tell me I'm not capable (including my father: which my mum told me is because he doesn't want us to not need him so that's why he doesn't teach us stuff...) I finally had a few friends who were supportive and gave me the confidence I needed to just do it. It was a pain in the butt but I got where I needed to... Now just to wait for the ups man to get here with my new bulbs


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Then what are you going to do with a
> " pool boy "



LOL! It's a euphemism!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! It's a euphemism!


Pool boy can have many form of function in Yvonne's house, He can start with the weed outside of the fence, then he can clean the water turtle's pond.


----------



## Jacqui

Spending some unexpected time with Jeff.


----------



## MPRC

@smarch - I've got a dash light out as well, just in the 50-70mph range, you know, the important parts. Kudos to you for doing it yourself. I've been made lazy by dating a mechanic!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Worked out early morning today, and realized my strengths are getting significantly stronger!
> Then came home for my projects of the day: homework then car
> Coworkers taking 2 summer classes, one in her major, one in my degree and the one in mine was overwhelming her real fast... So I'm being a good/horrible person and doing it since I've basically already done it.
> Then on to my car: my day off process: fixing my dash light problems. 2 have been out for a while... 2 important ones.
> View attachment 175776
> 
> So after having people tell me I'm not capable (including my father: which my mum told me is because he doesn't want us to not need him so that's why he doesn't teach us stuff...) I finally had a few friends who were supportive and gave me the confidence I needed to just do it. It was a pain in the butt but I got where I needed to... Now just to wait for the ups man to get here with my new bulbs
> View attachment 175777
> 
> View attachment 175778



Ummm you are not doing her school work, right?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Spending some unexpected time with Jeff.



Wow! Good for you.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! It's a euphemism!


You got to use smaller words for a old man


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

bouaboua said:


> Pool boy can have many form of function in Yvonne's house, He can start with the weed outside of the fence, then he can clean the water turtle's pond.


I Don't Think That's What she means ?


----------



## bouaboua

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I Don't Think That's What she means ?


You never know.........


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I Don't Think That's What she means ?



Yup, that's what I meant!


----------



## mike taylor

Men to Yvonne are workers not happy fun timers . Hahahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Well it's flooding down in Texas all the telephone lines are down I say it's flooding down in Texas all the telephone lines are down been trying to call my baby but I can't get a single sound


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey.


----------



## smarch

Tah-dah!!! Needless to say, I'm in love.


----------



## bouaboua

Hey


----------



## bouaboua

smarch said:


> Tah-dah!!! Needless to say, I'm in love.
> View attachment 175804
> 
> View attachment 175805


You Rock~~ ! ! ! !


----------



## smarch

Guess I've officially done something "non stock" in my little baby! Side note, don't think I've posted it on here, I've been looking into a WRX owned by a friend of a friend, so soon I may have 2 cars, a toy and this one. 
This looks so much better than the original!


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> You Rock~~ ! ! ! !


My father is actually not currently speaking to me because "he told me not to do it" ... I think he's just mad I actually did and succeeded without help.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Hey


Whats going on in your life right now?


----------



## bouaboua

smarch said:


> My father is actually not currently speaking to me because "he told me not to do it" ... I think he's just mad I actually did and succeeded without help.


I may do the something to my daughter........Man.......You know! we man, have to be know it all!!

NOT!

My daughter out smart me any day of the week. And I love it! ! ! It is a good thing that my offspring are smarter than me.


----------



## bouaboua

My life is going on just fine and Thank you for asking.


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> I may do the something to my daughter........Man.......You know! we man, have to be know it all!!
> 
> NOT!
> 
> My daughter out smart me any day of the week. And I love it! ! ! It is a good thing that my offspring are smarter than me.


My mum said my dad likes us to need him... That sounds really controlling, I mean I'm 22, and more capable and smart than he thinks, possibly because of my stubborn determination. He came over asking if I needed help... And wouldn't leave and kept asking if I was sure I was good, at that point I was putting it back together and I didn't think he realized it so I turned the car on and it lit up... He silently walked away, yeah he's mad. 
Everything, especially car related he's refused to teach me for basically ever. So I've got info out of friends who are either mechanics or car builders or hit up YouTube ... And heck, it's worked quite well!


----------



## MPRC

@smarch - I'm opposite of you with my dad. He wanted a son, he got me instead. He insists I learn to do things on my own. Then he wants me to go ahead and change his oil while I'm at it.


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Tah-dah!!! Needless to say, I'm in love.
> View attachment 175804
> 
> View attachment 175805



I think the driver door is ajar, your seatbelt isn't fastened and you're low on oil!


----------



## Yvonne G

Somebody needs to take away my Amazon card. I think I'm addicted. The latest thing I received in the mail is a little packet that has 5 envelopes inside and each envelope says, "Blackhead Ex Pore Strip". The problem being, those are the only words on each packet that are in English. The order came from Hong Kong and all the directions are in Chinese!! I opened one packet and it's a thick, black goo. Being the brave person I am, I put a dab on my finger and dabbed it on my nose, hoping it was a peel off mask. Then I came here and have been on the computer for about 15 minutes. It has dried and pulled tight, but it's not a peel off. I s'pose I'm going to have to go wash it off. At least my skin isn't burning.




Oh lordy! Besides ugly I sure am old!!!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Tah-dah!!! Needless to say, I'm in love.
> View attachment 175804
> 
> View attachment 175805



Pretty!


----------



## Yvonne G

Now that I've scared everyone away, I'm going to turn off this fool contraption and go get a shower. I'm interested to see what my nose skin looks like! Night all!!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

smarch said:


> My father is actually not currently speaking to me because "he told me not to do it" ... I think he's just mad I actually did and succeeded without help.


I understand. My father refuses to teach me anything related to cars except refilling the windshield fluid and power steering fluid  
The man wont even show me how to change a tire or my oil .


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Goodnight ! Youre beautiful, the pool boys are lining up to get a chance to work with you


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Somebody needs to take away my Amazon card. I think I'm addicted. The latest thing I received in the mail is a little packet that has 5 envelopes inside and each envelope says, "Blackhead Ex Pore Strip". The problem being, those are the only words on each packet that are in English. The order came from Hong Kong and all the directions are in Chinese!! I opened one packet and it's a thick, black goo. Being the brave person I am, I put a dab on my finger and dabbed it on my nose, hoping it was a peel off mask. Then I came here and have been on the computer for about 15 minutes. It has dried and pulled tight, but it's not a peel off. I s'pose I'm going to have to go wash it off. At least my skin isn't burning.
> 
> View attachment 175812
> 
> 
> Oh lordy! Besides ugly I sure am old!!!


Hello my lovely Lady~ ~


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Now that I've scared everyone away, I'm going to turn off this fool contraption and go get a shower. I'm interested to see what my nose skin looks like! Night all!!



So are we.


----------



## smarch

LaDukePhoto said:


> @smarch - I'm opposite of you with my dad. He wanted a son, he got me instead. He insists I learn to do things on my own. Then he wants me to go ahead and change his oil while I'm at it.


Mines the same... Only they got me then they got their son. I know parents don't play favorites but my dad was the only March male and now my brother is the same, and he's very much favored. My brother just started driving and has been taught more about cars than I ever have.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> I think the driver door is ajar, your seatbelt isn't fastened and you're low on oil!


Trust me the oil is fine! Hahah, I check it religiously. But perhaps the door is ajar and the seatbelt isn't fastened. Living life on the edge haha! Kidding though I really do buckle up always


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Pretty!


I'm in literal love with the look. So happy it turned out good!!


----------



## smarch

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I understand. My father refuses to teach me anything related to cars except refilling the windshield fluid and power steering fluid
> The man wont even show me how to change a tire or my oil .


I learned washer fluid and how to jump a car own my own out of necessity. Had to beg/pester him to teach me oil and the tires I basically went off on a rant that one was gonna go one day and I'd have no idea how to change it and I'd be stuck on the side of a road until some stranger, potentially creepy, stops to help this young girl out and probably kidnap me, obviously I was being dramatic but he taught me that day how to do it.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

smarch said:


> I learned washer fluid and how to jump a car own my own out of necessity. Had to beg/pester him to teach me oil and the tires I basically went off on a rant that one was gonna go one day and I'd have no idea how to change it and I'd be stuck on the side of a road until some stranger, potentially creepy, stops to help this young girl out and probably kidnap me, obviously I was being dramatic but he taught me that day how to do it.


Hahaha 
I learned how to change a tire at work one day when the company vehicle got a flat tire outside my building. 
But I couldnt pull that. Nationwide has 24/7 roadside assistance. He always asks if the number is in my phone & the pamphlet is in the car 
My boyfriend said he would teach me "eventually" -_____-


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Hello my lovely Lady~ ~



Hi Steven!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> So are we.



Don't see any difference. Maybe I have to use it more than once.


----------



## jaizei

IDK, I thought changing tires was somewhat intuitive. I just figured it out from what I'd seen on TV, movies, etc.

But then I saw someone put a tire on, 1 lug nut to hold it on before lowering the jack and putting on all the other nuts. No wonder their tire had been leaning and the truck was vibrating at highway speed; their tire had been loose since the last time they'd changed it.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Somebody needs to take away my Amazon card. I think I'm addicted. The latest thing I received in the mail is a little packet that has 5 envelopes inside and each envelope says, "Blackhead Ex Pore Strip". The problem being, those are the only words on each packet that are in English. The order came from Hong Kong and all the directions are in Chinese!! I opened one packet and it's a thick, black goo. Being the brave person I am, I put a dab on my finger and dabbed it on my nose, hoping it was a peel off mask. Then I came here and have been on the computer for about 15 minutes. It has dried and pulled tight, but it's not a peel off. I s'pose I'm going to have to go wash it off. At least my skin isn't burning.
> 
> View attachment 175812
> 
> 
> Oh lordy! Besides ugly I sure am old!!!



Just when I was gonna post a selfie, totes stole my thunder. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Just when I was gonna post a selfie, totes stole my thunder. Maybe tomorrow.



Yeah, but tomorrow never comes.


----------



## Jacqui

I can't change tires any more, those machines put the lug nuts on too tight for my weak old body.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Just when I was gonna post a selfie, totes stole my thunder. Maybe tomorrow.



Oh, please! Don't let that stop you.


----------



## Gillian M

Popping in to say:




everyone at TFO!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Whats going on in your life right now?


Hi there! Haven't seen you around for quite long. Hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Gillian.


How are you Yvonne? And how is your daughter today? Hope you are well and that your daughter s feeling better.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> My life is going on just fine and Thank you for asking.


Hi *STEVEN*. Glad to hear you are well.

P.S. Notice your name is underlined, in bold and capital letters. Guess why.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Somebody needs to take away my Amazon card. I think I'm addicted. The latest thing I received in the mail is a little packet that has 5 envelopes inside and each envelope says, "Blackhead Ex Pore Strip". The problem being, those are the only words on each packet that are in English. The order came from Hong Kong and all the directions are in Chinese!! I opened one packet and it's a thick, black goo. Being the brave person I am, I put a dab on my finger and dabbed it on my nose, hoping it was a peel off mask. Then I came here and have been on the computer for about 15 minutes. It has dried and pulled tight, but it's not a peel off. I s'pose I'm going to have to go wash it off. At least my skin isn't burning.
> 
> View attachment 175812
> 
> 
> Oh lordy! Besides ugly I sure am old!!!



Maybe Steven can read it for you! We don't want you to lose that pretty nose!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, please! Don't let that stop you.



I think the demographics on the forum would think the masks were more weird than fun.


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


> I think the demographics on the forum would think the masks were more weird than fun.



As if that wasn't obvious by now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian Moore said:


> How are you Yvonne? And how is your daughter today? Hope you are well and that your daughter s feeling better.



It's all good, thank you.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> It's all good, thank you.


*GREAT*! So glad to hear that!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. This has nothing at all to do with tortoises, turtles, or even any cold blooded critter at all. I enjoyed it and thought I'd share with some friends. 

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/lo...ho_dreams_of_being_a_cop_calls_911_on_his_dad


----------



## bouaboua

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi *STEVEN*. Glad to hear you are well.
> 
> P.S. Notice your name is underlined, in bold and capital letters. Guess why.


???? Hit me....


----------



## bouaboua

Gillian Moore said:


> Popping in to say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone at TFO!


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> I can't change tires any more, those machines put the lug nuts on too tight for my weak old body.



Last time I had to change a tire my dominant arm was in a cast. I grabbed my tire iron and walked into the gym next door. Problem solved.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> ???? Hit me....


Hit you?! Why?  This means you didn't guess why.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

My dad usually steps on the thing that takes the nuts off first, then when its loose he uses his hand


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## MPRC

I am irritable. A friend has asked to borrow some camping gear for the weekend. She asked on Monday and I said, "Sure!" she hasn't made it over to my place to pick things up despite the fact that I work from home, I'm here all the time. 

She is leaving tomorrow and is expecting me to change my plans to bring her the gear and I'm crabby about it. I told her earlier this week that I am going to a show tonight and the BF's parents are driving us to making parking easier. Now she wants me to load their car with backpacking gear and find a way to meet her downtown while I'm with all of them and I think it;'s rude, is it not?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi there! Haven't seen you around for quite long. Hope you are well.


I'm good yo.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

LaDukePhoto said:


> I am irritable. A friend has asked to borrow some camping gear for the weekend. She asked on Monday and I said, "Sure!" she hasn't made it over to my place to pick things up despite the fact that I work from home, I'm here all the time.
> 
> She is leaving tomorrow and is expecting me to change my plans to bring her the gear and I'm crabby about it. I told her earlier this week that I am going to a show tonight and the BF's parents are driving us to making parking easier. Now she wants me to load their car with backpacking gear and find a way to meet her downtown while I'm with all of them and I think it;'s rude, is it not?


I think its rude. Its like some people are selfish in a way and dont about you. You were kind enough to let you borrow camping gear. But now shes pushing it with having you load her car & have no consideration for your plans.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> I am irritable. A friend has asked to borrow some camping gear for the weekend. She asked on Monday and I said, "Sure!" she hasn't made it over to my place to pick things up despite the fact that I work from home, I'm here all the time.
> 
> She is leaving tomorrow and is expecting me to change my plans to bring her the gear and I'm crabby about it. I told her earlier this week that I am going to a show tonight and the BF's parents are driving us to making parking easier. Now she wants me to load their car with backpacking gear and find a way to meet her downtown while I'm with all of them and I think it;'s rude, is it not?




Not cool!!


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm good yo.


Am fine thank you. Glad to hear you are well.


----------



## Yvonne G

LaDukePhoto said:


> I am irritable. A friend has asked to borrow some camping gear for the weekend. She asked on Monday and I said, "Sure!" she hasn't made it over to my place to pick things up despite the fact that I work from home, I'm here all the time.
> 
> She is leaving tomorrow and is expecting me to change my plans to bring her the gear and I'm crabby about it. I told her earlier this week that I am going to a show tonight and the BF's parents are driving us to making parking easier. Now she wants me to load their car with backpacking gear and find a way to meet her downtown while I'm with all of them and I think it;'s rude, is it not?



Hey she's the one wanting to borrow. Leave it out on the porch and go on about your business.


----------



## Waltumus

If the friend really needs it they will understand and work around your schedule.


----------



## Waltumus

Waltumus said:


> If the friend really needs it they will understand and work around your schedule.


By "they" i mean your friend not the parents


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## MPRC

When I told her no she suddenly found time in her schedule to come get things. Gear has been picked up and there are no hard feelings. 

We went and saw a local production of Spamalot tonight. It was great.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@LaDukePhoto[/QUOTE said:


> And all the rest of us Oregonians, like me, looking forward to this?
> 
> 
> insert sarcasm here…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So here's where the term, "Keep Portland Weird" is strongly supported… http://www.oregonlive.com/entertainment/index.ssf/2016/06/world_naked_bike_ride_announce.html


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Mike, it is Friday!


----------



## Momof4

Happy happy Friday !!! 
Getting ready to drive to Arizona's 117 degrees!! 
My kids are competing in the "World Series"of Taekwondo!!
It was a year of hard training and you need to be in the top ten in your state to be invited! 
If they win in one of their events they will be a District Champ for that event. 
Excited to watch our friend who is an 8yr old black belt! He's pretty awesome!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Happy happy Friday !!!
> Getting ready to drive to Arizona's 117 degrees!!
> My kids are competing in the "World Series"of Taekwondo!!
> It was a year of hard training and you need to be in the top ten in your state to be invited!
> If they win in one of their events they will be a District Champ for that event.
> Excited to watch our friend who is an 8yr old black belt! He's pretty awesome!
> View attachment 175963



Sending good luck wishes and good thoughts to Arizona!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Sending good luck wishes and good thoughts to Arizona!!



Double ditto!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I'm off to run errands. Included in this is stopping by the T-Shirt place to check if there's a minimum we have to order. I'm taking our picture with me to see if I can get a firm price.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Double ditto!




Thanks ladies!! I'm a nervous wreck!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Thanks ladies!! I'm a nervous wreck!



They will do fine. Relax and enjoy.


----------



## MPRC

@Cowboy_Ken I LOVE! LOVE LOVE! The heat. I'm from Spokane, hot dry summers were a staple of my childhood. Plus I won't have to hunt tortoises, they can sleep their happy butts hunkered down under the bushes by the house that they love so much.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LaDukePhoto said:


> @Cowboy_Ken I LOVE! LOVE LOVE! The heat. I'm from Spokane, hot dry summers were a staple of my childhood. Plus I won't have to hunt tortoises, they can sleep their happy butts hunkered down under the bushes by the house that they love so much.


 I certainly hope this reply comes through clear for you and all else.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I certainly hope this reply comes through clear for you and all else.


It is a series of racially correct thumbs down.


----------



## bouaboua

Another hot weekend here in inland of Bay Area. Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Birthday @Yellow Turtle01


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Happy Birthday @Yellow Turtle01
> 
> View attachment 176214



WHAT????? I check the birthdays every morning, and Delaney's birthday isn't listed.


----------



## smarch

1 year apart. And y'all can be happy now, I'm muddy again


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> 1 year apart. And y'all can be happy now, I'm muddy again
> View attachment 176289



Wow!!! Muddy and sveldt!! You look great. Well, you've always looked pretty darned good, but now you look GREAT!!


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> 1 year apart. And y'all can be happy now, I'm muddy again
> View attachment 176289



Did you perform better?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, it's bacon time!


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy, how are the kids doing?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Ken, it's bacon time!


And yet in theory I should be heading towards bed. I'd fall asleep here in the livingroom, feet on coffeetable, tv on for mindless entertainment purposes, but my cpap Machine would be on my nightstand for my use. Without its help, sure I get 10 hours sleep, but it's a half and half, good/bad sleep.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Wow!!! Muddy and sveldt!! You look great. Well, you've always looked pretty darned good, but now you look GREAT!!


I think the biggest is that I feel great physically (ok not now after doing all that and waking up getting ready to do it again lol) and love my body now. I finally after years of struggle with my weight both low then high, I'm finally coming to a happy place.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Did you perform better?


Oh yeah! There are walls you have to get over (5' 6' and 7' for this race but some even have a 10') and I always needed help getting over even the short ones... Well yesterday I got over all of them without any help!! Climbed the rope, traversed a rope, hit the spear throw. It was a whole different me out there than ever in the past! Time wise I'll never be able to compare, since every race is drastically different in length, but performance wise it's significantly the best race I've run to date.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Evening all!
> View attachment 176299



Aw, Jacqui. Is that one of yours? What a cutey pie!!! Of course he has to be called "Smokey"!


----------



## MPRC

Sometimes I get a reminder of why I shouldn't read the tortoise groups on FB. There's a video of a little sulcata ramming the heck out of a box turtle and the girl captioned it as "Play date"

I commented that "This is aggression, not play." and her response was, "I know, but it's cute"


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Not sure how to deal with people like that sometimes. Like:


----------



## Yvonne G

Years ago I used to belong to a Yahoogroup listserv on African tortoises. One of the members put up a picture of a sulcata that had been rammed in his side by a bigger sulcata. The smaller sulcata's shell was split wide open. I've tried over and again to find that picture. It would be quite an eye opener, but I just can't find it.


----------



## MPRC

Pool day!!


----------



## Yvonne G

It's only supposed to be 99F degrees today. I've got the misters running in the rain forest and in the area next to the greenhouse in the backyard. The Manouria sit in their water during the hot weather. I had thought my female was going to build a nest, but I guess she decided it was too much work. 

I turned out my smallest Geochelone pardalis pardalis, BenAwes, out with the big guys this past week. When set up in her own little outside enclosure she ate like a pig, but now that she's turned out, she just hides. 

Too bad the fox has discovered that box turtles are food. I'm going to have to get busy and get rid of it. I found a dead box turtle - empty shell, and one that was closed up so tightly I couldn't tell if it was injured or not, except that there was a spot of blood on the hinge. So that one is in the house sitting in antibiotic water. There were lots of little canine-sized holes dug in the box turtle yard. The empty shell didn't have any bite or scrape marks on the shell. It's amazing that a fox can get inside a box turtle shell without damaging the shell. I brought Misty over and watched her closely for a few minutes. She was really smelling the ground all over in that yard. She brought my attention to a box turtle leg bone, freshly killed. Tomorrow I'm going to set up the hot wire around that yard. Misty always alerts me when something new is outside, however, it is sometimes a skunk, so I can't just let her outside whenever she alerts. I'll make sure everyone is hidden from view tonight and hope for the best. There is no way to lock the box turtles up. They're in a large, open yard.

Speaking of hot weather - it's 111F in Phoenix, and has been and will be over 100F for several days. Why do we never hear those crusty Arizonians bragging about their hot weather? Grampa?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> It's only supposed to be 99F degrees today. I've got the misters running in the rain forest and in the area next to the greenhouse in the backyard. The Manouria sit in their water during the hot weather. I had thought my female was going to build a nest, but I guess she decided it was too much work.
> 
> I turned out my smallest Geochelone pardalis pardalis, BenAwes, out with the big guys this past week. When set up in her own little outside enclosure she ate like a pig, but now that she's turned out, she just hides.
> 
> Too bad the fox has discovered that box turtles are food. I'm going to have to get busy and get rid of it. I found a dead box turtle - empty shell, and one that was closed up so tightly I couldn't tell if it was injured or not, except that there was a spot of blood on the hinge. So that one is in the house sitting in antibiotic water. There were lots of little canine-sized holes dug in the box turtle yard. The empty shell didn't have any bite or scrape marks on the shell. It's amazing that a fox can get inside a box turtle shell without damaging the shell. I brought Misty over and watched her closely for a few minutes. She was really smelling the ground all over in that yard. She brought my attention to a box turtle leg bone, freshly killed. Tomorrow I'm going to set up the hot wire around that yard. Misty always alerts me when something new is outside, however, it is sometimes a skunk, so I can't just let her outside whenever she alerts. I'll make sure everyone is hidden from view tonight and hope for the best. There is no way to lock the box turtles up. They're in a large, open yard.
> 
> Speaking of hot weather - it's 111F in Phoenix, and has been and will be over 100F for several days. Why do we never hear those crusty Arizonians bragging about their hot weather? Grampa?





So sorry about your box turtles

I believe Grampa is in Michigan for a graduation but I on the other hand spent 2 days in Phoenix and it was between 115-120! It was near 100 all night long!! It was miserable outside but our hotel was cool.
We couldn't even touch the steering wheel !!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> So sorry about your box turtles
> 
> I believe Grampa is in Michigan for a graduation but I on the other hand spent 2 days in Phoenix and it was between 115-120! It was near 100 all night long!! It was miserable outside but our hotel was cool.
> We couldn't even touch the steering wheel !!


That's why we people in Phx . Have steering wheel covers !  they do get hot !


----------



## Momof4

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That's why we people in Phx . Have steering wheel covers !  they do get hot !



Lol!! We used my sweatshirt while parked and used a baby burp cloth to drive.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here are a couple driveway sunset pictures from yesterday evening, enjoy …

this one is a full on panoramic picture


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, Jacqui. Is that one of yours? What a cutey pie!!! Of course he has to be called "Smokey"!



Yes. I love his color and yes he is a Smokey. Had two siblings along the same color line, but not so fluffy.


----------



## Jacqui

It's Monday!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, I thought you had said the fox had left?


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, I thought you had said the fox had left?



Yes, it's not denning under the barn anymore, but it obviously still includes my property as its hunting ground. Well, I'm not really sure it was the fox. Might have been an opossum or a raccoon. But the raccoons have never come onto my property before (dead on the road, but no evidence on the property), and the 'possums have pooped in the box turtle waterers (a lot and frequently), but never bothered the turtles before.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, I thought you had said the fox had left?



I just came in from my morning chores. Misty tells me the fox (or some other wild creature) is now denning under the old house. I have a larger Have-A-Heart trap and I took all the box turtle shells (yes, I said ALL- five!!) and put them in the back of the trap. I don't know what else I could use that won't catch a cat. I have five outside cats.


----------



## Jacqui

Five?


----------



## smarch

The real reason I race right?  but for real I had a fantastic race weekend! 
Hope everyone on here had nice weekends.


----------



## smarch

I even convinced my newest best friend to come run with me! Needless to say it was one of my favorite races yet and I'm so glad she came with me! Turns out we're pretty awesome


----------



## Yvonne G

Way to go, kiddo. But go easy on the Coors.


----------



## MPRC

Coors is like water....good for hydration. haha!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LaDukePhoto said:


> Coors LIGHT is like water....good for hydration. haha!The best is and always will be Coors original!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> So sorry about your box turtles
> 
> I believe Grampa is in Michigan for a graduation but I on the other hand spent 2 days in Phoenix and it was between 115-120! It was near 100 all night long!! It was miserable outside but our hotel was cool.
> We couldn't even touch the steering wheel !!


But I got to wear my leather jacket last night in MI.


----------



## Momof4

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> But I got to wear my leather jacket last night in MI.




Lucky!!


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Momof4

Well, I guess my car didn't like the Arizona heat! I think my radiator hose blew right in front of the school today. I'm waiting for a tow truck now.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Well, I guess my car didn't like the Arizona heat! I think my radiator hose blew right in front of the school today. I'm waiting for a tow truck now.



Oh no! Aleast a hose is an easy fix and sounds like perhaps a convenient place to breakdown.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> Well, I guess my car didn't like the Arizona heat! I think my radiator hose blew right in front of the school today. I'm waiting for a tow truck now.


Wait next is the windshield wipers they melt right on the windshield and then the battery they only last about 2 years new !


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Way to go, kiddo. But go easy on the Coors.


One was good, only had it because I was wet and sitting still and it was cold and raining out and I was waiting on another friend to finish and I figured at least it would make me a tiny bit less cold.


----------



## smarch

LaDukePhoto said:


> Coors is like water....good for hydration. haha!


Can't pass up the free post race beer. Not really a fan but whatever, any beer after you run and do crazy stuff is the best beer in the world at the time. Guarantee if I had a coors right now I'd be like "ewww" but right then it was the best thing in the world.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

I picked up an extra 4 hrs after my regular 8 hr shift. I regret this right now. Sleep is calling my name. Only 3 hours left to go


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Oh no! Aleast a hose is an easy fix and sounds like perhaps a convenient place to breakdown.



Im grateful I wasn't out driving around. I had the baby so we just waited for my husband to help. I pulled around the corner and it took 2.5 hrs for the tow truck. 
After an hour we left the car so I could get a kid to soccer. 2 tow trucks showed up 5 minutes apart and my car was "missing" for an hour. Nobody knew who had the car. We tracked it down at Honda.


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Wait next is the windshield wipers they melt right on the windshield and then the battery they only last about 2 years new !



Seriously?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Im grateful I wasn't out driving around. I had the baby so we just waited for my husband to help. I pulled around the corner and it took 2.5 hrs for the tow truck.
> After an hour we left the car so I could get a kid to soccer. 2 tow trucks showed up 5 minutes apart and my car was "missing" for an hour. Nobody knew who had the car. We tracked it down at Honda.



Yuck a break down with a baby. Good thing your husband was home and could help. The time delay for pickup is horrible. Even out here in the middle of the cornfield we do not wait over half an hour as a rule.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## Jacqui

Mike, where are ya?


----------



## bouaboua

Hot and humid here in China. Good Morning. Time to go to bed.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Mike, where are ya?



And David!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Yuck a break down with a baby. Good thing your husband was home and could help. The time delay for pickup is horrible. Even out here in the middle of the cornfield we do not wait over half an hour as a rule.



We usually use American Express Roadside or AAA. We thought we'd give Honda roadside a try.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> Seriously?


Yes it's the price for our great weather ( as long as the Ac is on )


----------



## Yvonne G

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I picked up an extra 4 hrs after my regular 8 hr shift. I regret this right now. Sleep is calling my name. Only 3 hours left to go



I used to love working overtime. The extra $$ on my paycheck made it all worthwhile!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Hot and humid here in China. Good Morning. Time to go to bed.



So you're off gallivanting once again, huh?


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, folks. I caught the culprit! I'm so glad it turns out not to be the fox. 

I set up the trap in my three toe box turtle yard, which is about 50 feet from my side door. I went outside and right away smelled wild thing. I walk over to the box turtle yard with my camera and I can see that something is in the trap. This is what I see upon closer inspection:




...and boy does he smell! I'm going to call the wildlife rescue to see if they'll come get him. I don't want to just move him out into the country. 

It's a terrible thing to be feeding my cute little box turtles to a wild creature, but don't you just love that face? He may be stinky, but he's so darned cute!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Hot and humid here in China. Good Morning. Time to go to bed.



When did you sneak back over there?


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Yes it's the price for our great weather ( as long as the Ac is on )
> View attachment 176605



More reasons it is a place to drive though, not live in (in my opinion)


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, folks. I caught the culprit! I'm so glad it turns out not to be the fox.
> 
> I set up the trap in my three toe box turtle yard, which is about 50 feet from my side door. I went outside and right away smelled wild thing. I walk over to the box turtle yard with my camera and I can see that something is in the trap. This is what I see upon closer inspection:
> 
> View attachment 176610
> 
> 
> ...and boy does he smell! I'm going to call the wildlife rescue to see if they'll come get him. I don't want to just move him out into the country.
> 
> It's a terrible thing to be feeding my cute little box turtles to a wild creature, but don't you just love that face? He may be stinky, but he's so darned cute!



Cute, but deadly.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Well, folks. I caught the culprit! I'm so glad it turns out not to be the fox.
> 
> I set up the trap in my three toe box turtle yard, which is about 50 feet from my side door. I went outside and right away smelled wild thing. I walk over to the box turtle yard with my camera and I can see that something is in the trap. This is what I see upon closer inspection:
> 
> View attachment 176610
> 
> 
> ...and boy does he smell! I'm going to call the wildlife rescue to see if they'll come get him. I don't want to just move him out into the country.
> 
> It's a terrible thing to be feeding my cute little box turtles to a wild creature, but don't you just love that face? He may be stinky, but he's so darned cute!




Oh my goodness!! I would be so mad at him! But he is cute!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Cute, but deadly.



Yes, the gal from the wildlife rescue told me they can be more dangerous than a mountain lion and they're not afraid to turn around and attack you if they feel you're a threat.

I picked up the trap to take it over to a protected area to wait for the rescue people, and it must weight 30lbs. Was all I could do to manage the trap with one hand and lift it over the little fence while stepping over my own clumsy self.

I'll be setting the trap again for the next few nights just in case there are any more.

Now I understand how the box turtle shells were all still in one piece with no scratch or chew damage to the shell. He's very dexterous with those little hands of his. He was reaching out through the cage trying to grab anything he could.

(Spell check told me that "dexterious" was really "dexterous". Wow...all these years I've said "dexterious." What a dummy)


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> More reasons it is a place to drive though, not live in (in my opinion)


But I love it !


----------



## MPRC

I caught a HUGE racoon one year while trying to catch and spay all of the feral cats at my old apartments. He was not amused. He shredded the towel that was on top of the trap to shreds and dug a trench all the way around the trap trying to get out.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, this one was bad like that too. I hung a blue tarp from the shelf above the trap and she pulled it inside the trap and shredded it. Her front legs were raw from reaching out the wire.


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> But I love it !



But only with AC?


----------



## bouaboua

Mo


Jacqui said:


> When did you sneak back over there?


Monday morning~~ I been home for a month already. Time to get back to work.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> So you're off gallivanting once again, huh?


I wish.....some work are waiting for me. But I may just do so, If I can find some torts to see!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Yvonne G said:


> I used to love working overtime. The extra $$ on my paycheck made it all worthwhile!!!


I only have 32 hrs a week, so it wasnt overtime  
I should have about $50 extra on my check


----------



## Jacqui

My first hollihock bloom of the year.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> My first hollihock bloom of the year.
> View attachment 176677



Very pretty!!


----------



## smarch

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I picked up an extra 4 hrs after my regular 8 hr shift. I regret this right now. Sleep is calling my name. Only 3 hours left to go


My very first double was a straight 15... On New Year's Eve... At a gym. Doubles are honestly best when they're surprise ones. If you know you have to work extra from the beginning it feels so much longer. Hope you got some nice sleep after the extra work!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

smarch said:


> My very first double was a straight 15... On New Year's Eve... At a gym. Doubles are honestly best when they're surprise ones. If you know you have to work extra from the beginning it feels so much longer. Hope you got some nice sleep after the extra work!


I prefer to know when i will be working extra so i can bring more food. Lol 
But i didnt get much sleep at all 
When i sleep super late, i end up waking up early :/


----------



## theguy67

Greetings tortoise people. It has been a while since I've wandered over to this side.


----------



## Yvonne G

theguy67 said:


> Greetings tortoise people. It has been a while since I've wandered over to this side.



Yup, we're still here!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

theguy67 said:


> Greetings tortoise people. It has been a while since I've wandered over to this side.


*Waves hi*


----------



## theguy67

Yvonne G said:


> Yup, we're still here!



Good to hear. I shall report back to the High Council that everyone is accounted for. My job here is done.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning . Back to work today .


----------



## Yvonne G

This a.m. I have a dentist appt. I chipped a tooth and I want him to grind down the rough edge for me. Not a big chip, just a bit off the point of a canine. I guess these old teeth can't take chewing on caramel anymore. Just one more thing this old body is going to have to give up. Damn it's hell to get old!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

just wait until you have no teeth....I bought some popcorn before I realized I can't eat it.... And I have nothing to do today, but watch the boxies in the pond, oh.....I have 3 eggs....T. ornata ornata. 2 days ago. Got'em in the incubator......so excited! Hope they're fertile


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> This a.m. I have a dentist appt. I chipped a tooth and I want him to grind down the rough edge for me. Not a big chip, just a bit off the point of a canine. I guess these old teeth can't take chewing on caramel anymore. Just one more thing this old body is going to have to give up. Damn it's hell to get old!




Good luck today!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good luck today!!



Thanks. My dentist is a good-looking cowboy. Looks real good in his jeans. Only problem is, as he gets older and is losing his hair, he's starting to do the ugly and silly-looking comb-over thing. Why to men do that?


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Thanks. My dentist is a good-looking cowboy. Looks real good in his jeans. Only problem is, as he gets older and is losing his hair, he's starting to do the ugly and silly-looking comb-over thing. Why to men do that?



A cowboy without a hat? hmmmm


----------



## jaizei

We really need to get a hmmmm emote. Kinda lost without it.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> We usually use American Express Roadside or AAA. We thought we'd give Honda roadside a try.


Well I'm home from Mi . But enstead of 57 degrees it's m 93 degrees . Yup I'm home and it's not Evan 10 am ?


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> Thanks. My dentist is a good-looking cowboy. Looks real good in his jeans. Only problem is, as he gets older and is losing his hair, he's starting to do the ugly and silly-looking comb-over thing. Why to men do that?



Denial?


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well I'm home from Mi . But enstead of 57 degrees it's m 93 degrees . Yup I'm home and it's not Evan 10 am ?



Glad you made it home safely!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I washed my hair yesterday so it would be clean and fresh today for my dentist appointment. I took a shower and put on clean going-to-town clothes. Brushed my teeth and combed my hair. Put on a dab of lipstick. Then the phone rings. It's the dentist's office. Could I come in tomorrow at 11:30 instead of today?

All dressed up and nowhere to go. And now I have to go all through this rigamarole again tomorrow!

It's too hot to go outside and work now. This means two days wasted.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I washed my hair yesterday so it would be clean and fresh today for my dentist appointment. I took a shower and put on clean going-to-town clothes. Brushed my teeth and combed my hair. Put on a dab of lipstick. Then the phone rings. It's the dentist's office. Could I come in tomorrow at 11:30 instead of today?
> 
> All dressed up and nowhere to go. And now I have to go all through this rigamarole again tomorrow!
> 
> It's too hot to go outside and work now. This means two days wasted.




Well that stinks!! 
I feel your frustration!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Well that stinks!!
> I feel your frustration!



Thank you...that helps a little.

More frustration: Is the app only for cell phones? I just now tried to download the Forum's app for my Kindle. It went all through the process, then gives me a message, "You have no devices"

I can't get my email on my Kindle. I can't get my moderator account on my Kindle. I can't register as a regular member on my Kindle (because my email addresses are already in use). I love reading on the Kindle, but I guess that's about all it's good for.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you...that helps a little.
> 
> More frustration: Is the app only for cell phones? I just now tried to download the Forum's app for my Kindle. It went all through the process, then gives me a message, "You have no devices"
> 
> I can't get my email on my Kindle. I can't get my moderator account on my Kindle. I can't register as a regular member on my Kindle (because my email addresses are already in use). I love reading on the Kindle, but I guess that's about all it's good for.



Is it a regular kindle or a fire?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you...that helps a little.
> 
> More frustration: Is the app only for cell phones? I just now tried to download the Forum's app for my Kindle. It went all through the process, then gives me a message, "You have no devices"
> 
> I can't get my email on my Kindle. I can't get my moderator account on my Kindle. I can't register as a regular member on my Kindle (because my email addresses are already in use). I love reading on the Kindle, but I guess that's about all it's good for.



I don't have a Kindle so I can help.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Thanks. My dentist is a good-looking cowboy. Looks real good in his jeans. Only problem is, as he gets older and is losing his hair, he's starting to do the ugly and silly-looking comb-over thing. Why to men do that?



He needs to just shave it off or wear his cowboy hat


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> Is it a regular kindle or a fire?


My kindle fire allows me to access my email and the forum IF I have wifi connected and turned on, on my fire.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> He needs to just shave it off or wear his cowboy hat


And I am so happy I read the whole thread regarding this. At first I thought you were suggesting I shave my mustache off and always wear my cowboy hat.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> He needs to just shave it off or wear his cowboy hat


You nice ladies be nice just cus I can grow long hair not every man can at 60 years old .


----------



## smarch

I love my life. B


----------



## bouaboua

A sunny day. Finally.


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> He needs to just shave it off or wear his cowboy hat



Pretty much my contingency plan for if I start balding. 

Tho I think I'm out of the woods, made it this far with hair.


----------



## Elohi

Guess what?!?! (Tortoise related)


----------



## MPRC

Elohi said:


> Guess what?!?! (Tortoise related)



They've multiplied?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Is it a regular kindle or a fire?



One of the cheaper Kindle Fire


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> View attachment 176746
> 
> View attachment 176747
> 
> I love my life. B



Oh my lord in heaven!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Guess what?!?! (Tortoise related)



Chicken...er...uh...tortoise butt?


----------



## Elohi

LaDukePhoto said:


> They've multiplied?





Yvonne G said:


> Chicken...er...uh...tortoise butt?



Mia laid her first clutch. 14 eggs, but one broke. The eggs came quickly one after another and she didn't have her nest ready so she laid them in a shallow depression, breaking one of them in the process. My 4 yr old alerted me to the situation and I ran out to carefully move the eggs out of the way so she could continue to lay. She then spent 18 hours sitting over her nest site. The eggs are in the incubator. Fingers crossed they are fertile!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Guess what?!?! (Tortoise related)



Eggs


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> Eggs



I need to read all posts then start posting.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I need to read all posts then start posting.....


Or continue to cheat acting all innocent once called out on it??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> One of the cheaper Kindle Fire


Did you see/read my post for the forum on my Fire?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did you see/read my post for the forum on my Fire?


I meant, "regarding" my Fire?


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Oh my lord in heaven!!!!!!!


Ever seen someone so happy to be carrying a 50lb sandbag?


----------



## mike taylor

Got me a new phone .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Got me a new phone .


Prove it! Pictures or it didn't happen…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Exactly what I thought! Wow Mike I expected so much more from you …


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Got me a new phone .



Yeah, so?


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm up late, huh? Just got through paying my bills. Nothing good on TV. So you're stuck with me. Ha.


----------



## Yvonne G

At the cancer treatment center they told my daughter that if she has a reaction to the treatment, she should take Benadryl. Some of the side effects to this particular drug are like cold symptoms only worse, plus overall body itching. So, because the Benadryl relieved her itching almost immediately (I wonder if it was psychosomatic?) I thought it might work for my itchy dog as well. Poor Misty is so itchy. No fleas, just itchy. I looked online and got the dosage for dogs, which would have been 3 tablets for her weight, but on the package it says for adult humans to take one or two tablets a day. I didn't want to overdose my 75lb dog, who is not an adult human, with 3 tablets, so I gave her two. Didn't make a bit of difference. Poor itchy thing. I also bought oatmeal bath. This means I've got to try to manhandle this oversized animal into the bath tub in my CRYSTAL SHINING BATHROOM!!!!!, as I only have a shower in my bathroom. For those of you who don't know, the CRYSTAL SHINING BATHROOM is the guest bath. It was remodelled when I moved here, and only gets used when I have overnight guests. Which means, hardly ever.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> At the cancer treatment center they told my daughter that if she has a reaction to the treatment, she should take Benadryl. Some of the side effects to this particular drug are like cold symptoms only worse, plus overall body itching. So, because the Benadryl relieved her itching almost immediately (I wonder if it was psychosomatic?) I thought it might work for my itchy dog as well. Poor Misty is so itchy. No fleas, just itchy. I looked online and got the dosage for dogs, which would have been 3 tablets for her weight, but on the package it says for adult humans to take one or two tablets a day. I didn't want to overdose my 75lb dog, who is not an adult human, with 3 tablets, so I gave her two. Didn't make a bit of difference. Poor itchy thing. I also bought oatmeal bath. This means I've got to try to manhandle this oversized animal into the bath tub in my CRYSTAL SHINING BATHROOM!!!!!, as I only have a shower in my bathroom. For those of you who don't know, the CRYSTAL SHINING BATHROOM is the guest bath. It was remodelled when I moved here, and only gets used when I have overnight guests. Which means, hardly ever.



Why not bathe her outside?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Mike, it's that day again.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Got me a new phone .



Do you like it?


----------



## Jacqui

Is Misty allergic to grass?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Why not bathe her outside?



I thought she was supposed to soak in the oatmeal bath? I don't know, I haven't read the instructions yet.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Is Misty allergic to grass?



Probably. She was real itchy last spring too, but not this bad.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I thought she was supposed to soak in the oatmeal bath? I don't know, I haven't read the instructions yet.



Most you just lather, let it sit, then rinse.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Probably. She was real itchy last spring too, but not this bad.



They seem to get worse each year.


----------



## theguy67

Good morning people


----------



## Jacqui

Having cucumber and onion salad for lunch. How about you?


----------



## Jacqui

theguy67 said:


> Good morning people



Good morning/afternoon!


----------



## Momof4

I had a yummy pasta salad with salami, mozzarella, olives, tomatoes etc from Costco and shrimp cocktail.


----------



## Momof4

I need to stay the rest of the day! It's not even noon and I have spent a ton of money today! 
Mother/daughter pedicures, Costco food, contacts and new glasses. 
I have more errands to run! 
I really need some cinder blocks and /or wood to build a bigger enclosure for my baby DT who seems to be outgrowing his kiddie pool.


----------



## theguy67

I had a cup of ramen. Very exciting over here.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I thought she was supposed to soak in the oatmeal bath? I don't know, I haven't read the instructions yet.



I had a lab that got a cortisone shot every fall. It helped tremendously!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I had a yummy pasta salad with salami, mozzarella, olives, tomatoes etc from Costco and shrimp cocktail.



Does sound good.


----------



## Jacqui

theguy67 said:


> I had a cup of ramen. Very exciting over here.



Never liked those much.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I need to stay the rest of the day! It's not even noon and I have spent a ton of money today!
> Mother/daughter pedicures, Costco food, contacts and new glasses.
> I have more errands to run!
> I really need some cinder blocks and /or wood to build a bigger enclosure for my baby DT who seems to be outgrowing his kiddie pool.



What good is money, if not to spend.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Im sitting outside watching Max graze and Khaleesi attempt to escape outside the fenced backyard, and trying to tan a little myself. Doesnt look like im getting any darker. Khaleesi on the other hand, is getting pretty far. Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Having cucumber and onion salad for lunch. How about you?



ew-w-w-w...I can smell the burps from here!


----------



## Yvonne G

theguy67 said:


> Good morning people



Hey!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I had a lab that got a cortisone shot every fall. It helped tremendously!



Yes, my favorite doberman, Sophie, Sophie, my Sophie, had allergies too and I took her in quite often for injections. They worked like a champ, but not once a year, more like three or four a summer - but that's not the way I want to go with Misty. Even the vet told me it really isn't a good idea to give them that often. Besides that, I can't get Misty into my truck.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> What good is money, if not to spend.



True! I'm not a shopper so when I do a lot in one day I feel guilty. 

My car is in the shop for the 2nd time this week. The a/c compressor broke. They apparently fixed the a/c Wednesday but on Thursday I heard crazy noises and took it in. 
If they run diagnostics on the whole car how can that be missed? 

Thank goodness it's covered since there's only 9,000 on it. They tried to argue that! The car is less then a year old!


----------



## Yvonne G

I hate car trouble! And with our current heat wave, you really need your AC.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> True! I'm not a shopper so when I do a lot in one day I feel guilty.
> 
> My car is in the shop for the 2nd time this week. The a/c compressor broke. They apparently fixed the a/c Wednesday but on Thursday I heard crazy noises and took it in.
> If they run diagnostics on the whole car how can that be missed?
> 
> Thank goodness it's covered since there's only 9,000 on it. They tried to argue that! The car is less then a year old!



You killed it in AZ


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I hate car trouble! And with our current heat wave, you really need your AC.



Whimps!


----------



## MPRC

I've been doing PT for 3 weeks now on my left arm/wrist. This therapist has me in a wrist brace and an elbow brace to keep me immobilized and I am going INSANE. Imagine having arms like a stick figure. I have to keep it STRAIGHT. 

Add to that that the BF has decided to stop drinking and smoking cold turkey this week and I want to rampage, but I can't.  (I am glad he's cutting out his vices though, it's going to be much better for him in the long run).


----------



## theguy67

Its been kinda hot here too. My bamboo's leaves are starting to curl.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> You killed it in AZ




I think your right! We live in a hot area but not 115-120!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I hate car trouble! And with our current heat wave, you really need your AC.



Especially with this cutie in the car.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Especially with this cutie in the car.
> View attachment 176964



Dang he's growing fast!


----------



## theguy67

Just got back from the garden...


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Especially with this cutie in the car.
> View attachment 176964



Boy, is he growing!


----------



## Jacqui

theguy67 said:


> Just got back from the garden...
> 
> View attachment 176965



Such a great sight.


----------



## theguy67

Jacqui said:


> Such a great sight.



I interrupted her grazing.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> ew-w-w-w...I can smell the burps from here!



Must be Misty you smell. No burping here.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Dang he's growing fast!



10 months today!


----------



## Jacqui

Mike, how is the little snapper doing?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, nothing more came to the trap or turtle area?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> 10 months today!



And proudly spoiled by Grandma.


----------



## Jacqui

Cameron, how is the diet?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, nothing more came to the trap or turtle area?



Nope. I guess mama raccoon was a single animal, just looking for a place to den and have her babies. My old, vacant house is up on piers, and is an ideal wild animal spot. 

Good thing no other have come around, because the first one wrecked my trap. I'm waiting for my son-in-law to come home this week-end to fix it.


----------



## Momof4

Where's David? Is he ok?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

You know in movies when someone flatlines and people shock them to revive them? & their body shakes or jumps or whatever? Thats LITERALLY my body right now as these hiccups come up. Its actually hurting my throat too


----------



## dmmj

no matter how bad of a day you're having remember this someone back in the eighties sold their 10% share of Apple for $800 it would now be worth over 58 billion. so you know perspective


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LaDukePhoto said:


> stop drinking cold turkey this week.


And here I was thinking of a double…


heckfire, I was only noticing that black storm cloud behind it. I went outside, a I'm handed a double for nothing but opening my eyes.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Cameron, how is the diet?



Breakfast of champions?


----------



## smarch

My friend took me out for my first time ever last night, like dressed up, have some drinks, dance and just gave a good time. Yes, I wore heels! And makeup! 
I'm now suffering through work a bit, but I had so much fun last night that it was worth it. Hope everyone's weekends have started good!


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> My friend took me out for my first time ever last night, like dressed up, have some drinks, dance and just gave a good time. Yes, I wore heels! And makeup!
> I'm now suffering through work a bit, but I had so much fun last night that it was worth it. Hope everyone's weekends have started good!
> View attachment 176981



I saw a promo on TV last night for a new reality show featuring the type of racing you do through the mud and stuff. Have you seen that? Maybe some day we'll get to see you on TV?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Bet she's like Lil Roxie...allergic to fleas. So she gets washed in Dawn, then soaked in Aveeno Oatmeal bath, it stopped her itching. She even got where she was all scabby, now she's fine. Dawn really kills fleas. And the oatmeal bath really sooths her skin.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Bet she's like Lil Roxie...allergic to fleas. So she gets washed in Dawn, then soaked in Aveeno Oatmeal bath, it stopped her itching. She even got where she was all scabby, now she's fine. Dawn really kills fleas. And the oatmeal bath really sooths her skin.



Thanks for that. I use the spot on flea killer once a month. Plus her hair is so short you can practically see her skin. When I comb her with a flea comb I get nothing. So there are no fleas.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> My friend took me out for my first time ever last night, like dressed up, have some drinks, dance and just gave a good time. Yes, I wore heels! And makeup!
> I'm now suffering through work a bit, but I had so much fun last night that it was worth it. Hope everyone's weekends have started good!
> View attachment 176981



Ms Fancypants!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Breakfast of champions?
> 
> View attachment 176980



Are those any good?


----------



## Yvonne G

My neighbor was starting to find water turtles in his yard, so I knew it was time to trim the weeds by the pond along our shared fence. That's what I did all morning. The space is about 2' wide and maybe 20' long. It took me 4 hours to do that little bitty space. I'll go get a picture...


----------



## Jacqui

Better then me, it is in the 90s and I can nearly sweat my way just through watering plants.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pond??? What pond??? I don't see no damn pond!




Oh! There is it!!




That's what happens when you let the yard work slide. But not only weeds. Just look at the rose bush. It must be 7' tall:




Soft shell:


----------



## Jacqui

P.S. I am hiding in here so Mike can't find me to throw a brick at me. Please don't tell him.


----------



## Yvonne G

Mike? Sweet-tempered, gentle-natured Mike? You must be wrong. Mike would never do such a thing. (Would he?)


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Mike? Sweet-tempered, gentle-natured Mike? You must be wrong. Mike would never do such a thing. (Would he?)



He has you fooled.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> I saw a promo on TV last night for a new reality show featuring the type of racing you do through the mud and stuff. Have you seen that? Maybe some day we'll get to see you on TV?


They actually air Spartan races themselves on TV sometimes, one last year I was actually at, so I feel like if I ever ended up on Tv that's how you'd see me. I believe I know the show you're talking about, I actually have a few friends who auditioned and applied for it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Spartan! That's the word I was trying to think of.


----------



## Yvonne G

Boy, everyone must be pretty busy today. The Forum is sure slow. Even the CDR has no occupants. The armadillos must be pretty lonesome.

Nothing happening here either. Guess I'll turn in early.


----------



## Jacqui

Shhhh baby tortoises sleeping...


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Boy, everyone must be pretty busy today. The Forum is sure slow. Even the CDR has no occupants. The armadillos must be pretty lonesome.
> 
> Nothing happening here either. Guess I'll turn in early.


Good night! !


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Shhhh baby tortoises sleeping...
> View attachment 177039



Aw, Jacqui! How cute those are. Did mom only have the two?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, Jacqui! How cute those are. Did mom only have the two?



There are three in there. This makes the second year the cats decided the tortoise hide makes a good kitten house.


----------



## dmmj

I decided to name my dog 5 miles. So I can tell people I walk 5 miles every morning


----------



## CathyNed

Writing school end of year reports....no fun!


----------



## dmmj

don't sound like it


----------



## Jacqui

CathyNed said:


> Writing school end of year reports....no fun!



Sorry


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good Morning !


----------



## smarch

Good morning friends!! The sun isn't almost shining here, it's Wicked Big Meet today and I couldn't be happier to be alive! 
How's everyone's weekends going?


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning~~


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!! Or I guess afternoon now! 

We are headed to Lowes to buy me some cinderblocks!! We did a dump run yesterday and the trailer is all hitched up. 
Just need to check the weight limit first.


----------



## MPRC

Trying so hard to find motivation. I have a few hours before my first shoot at least.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!! Or I guess afternoon now!
> 
> We are headed to Lowes to buy me some cinderblocks!! We did a dump run yesterday and the trailer is all hitched up.
> Just need to check the weight limit first.



Can you get me a couple while your at it?


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> Trying so hard to find motivation. I have a few hours before my first shoot at least.



Me, I am trying to just stay awake.


----------



## Jacqui

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good Morning !



Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning~~



Same to you sweet man.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Good morning friends!! The sun isn't almost shining here, it's Wicked Big Meet today and I couldn't be happier to be alive!
> How's everyone's weekends going?



Have a blast!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!! Or I guess afternoon now!
> 
> We are headed to Lowes to buy me some cinderblocks!! We did a dump run yesterday and the trailer is all hitched up.
> Just need to check the weight limit first.



How many are you planning to get?


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Good morning friends!! The sun isn't almost shining here, it's Wicked Big Meet today and I couldn't be happier to be alive!
> How's everyone's weekends going?



You going to add another medal to your collection? have fun!!


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> You going to add another medal to your collection? have fun!!


Different kind of meet


----------



## MPRC

I have spent the afternoon responding to emails from Craigslist people. It makes me concerned that these people have jobs and cars and are allowed to make babies.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> P.S. I am hiding in here so Mike can't find me to throw a brick at me. Please don't tell him.


Not a brick but a horse apple or two .


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Mike? Sweet-tempered, gentle-natured Mike? You must be wrong. Mike would never do such a thing. (Would he?)


Not at all Yvonne ! Not me !


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Mike, how is the little snapper doing?


They are doing awesome . They love the rain an so do my reds and box turtles . But the snapping turtles eat to much .haha Plus they already try an bite your fingers off . Crazy little guys .


----------



## smarch

Best day ever at Wicked Big Meet 2016


----------



## Momof4

Getting ready to eat some grub!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> How many are you planning to get?




We only got 30. It took to long for someone to bring another pallet down so we left.


----------



## mike taylor

That's why you call an have it delivered . I hate waiting for them guys . By the time you get out of the store your work day is gone .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> That's why you call an have it delivered . I hate waiting for them guys . By the time you get out of the store your work day is gone .



I didn't want delivery because it's only curb drop off. 
We can drive to our backyard and unload right where I need them. Super easy.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> We only got 30. It took to long for someone to bring another pallet down so we left.



It's a start.


----------



## Jacqui

Today is my oldest son's birthday. Feeling old.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Getting ready to eat some grub!!
> View attachment 177164



Looks yummy.


----------



## Jacqui

Only going to be in the 80s today, rain tomorrow, but Wed in triple digits.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Today is my oldest son's birthday. Feeling old.



Well, here's a big





to Jacqui's oldest son!!!!!​


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Only going to be in the 80s today, rain tomorrow, but Wed in triple digits.



I didn't realize it go that hot there in the cornfield. Will you be working tomorrow? Try to keep cool.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I didn't realize it go that hot there in the cornfield. Will you be working tomorrow? Try to keep cool.



I always work.  we have as wide of a variety of temps as tortoises should have of food.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Yvonne G said:


> My neighbor was starting to find water turtles in his yard, so I knew it was time to trim the weeds by the pond along our shared fence. That's what I did all morning. The space is about 2' wide and maybe 20' long. It took me 4 hours to do that little bitty space. I'll go get a picture...


I hope they find all of them!


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> Only going to be in the 80s today, rain tomorrow, but Wed in triple digits.



We have a high of 64 today. Bleh.


----------



## Momof4

Kinda had a smorgasbord for lunch.
Left over ribs, PB sandwich and half a grill cheese, Pringles and a few slices of cheese.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> We have a high of 64 today. Bleh.



I love that kind of weather but I know you don't get a bunch of sun like we do.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Kinda had a smorgasbord for lunch.
> Left over ribs, PB sandwich and half a grill cheese, Pringles and a few slices of cheese.



I'll bet those ribs were good.

For lunch today I made spaghetti.


----------



## Yvonne G

Now I'm going back out to the pond and rake up the debris my string trimmer made. Then I'm going to mix up a batch of vinegar and salt to spray on the ground and cut off weeds. Most of those weeds are sedge, which is very hard to get rid of. The vinegar and salt won't harm the turtles and I'll be careful to not get any in the water, but the salt will eventually kill the soil so no vegetation will grow back. I may have to spray a few times to get it all gone.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I'll bet those ribs were good.
> 
> For lunch today I made spaghetti.



Yes, they were! I didn't even heat them up. 
Spaghetti sounds good too!


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> I love that kind of weather but I know you don't get a bunch of sun like we do.



64 and cloudy is the norm here. I was tanning nekkid yesterday and today I'm in fleece pjs and a sweater with a blanket while I work.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> 64 and cloudy is the norm here. I was tanning nekkid yesterday and today I'm in fleece pjs and a sweater with a blanket while I work.



Lol!!


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> Lol!!



And before Ken pipes up...no I'm not sharing photos from yesterday!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Something cheerful for your day.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Why does it take an hr to flush out my brake fluids? Do you not just pump it out, flush/clean it, flush that out & refill it? *sigh*


----------



## Maggie Cummings

smarch said:


> Best day ever at Wicked Big Meet 2016
> View attachment 177159
> 
> View attachment 177160
> 
> View attachment 177161
> 
> View attachment 177162
> 
> View attachment 177163


Where was that?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Fell in the yard Sunday making new pens. Landed on my back, over some cinderblocks, think I have a couple of cracked ribs. So I'm going in the car and my car is very low, so as I slide into the seat my cane catches on something and smashes my larynx. So I can't swallow, walk in a straight position, can't blow my nose, (owwww), no smoking as it causes painful coughing. I smoke "hooka" it's tobacco, not anything else. On the scale of 10, my pain is a 15. But the dr. at the ER says I just go in to get drugs, but I don't do drugs, so the treatment I get is shabby. So I can't go there. And I guess they can't do anything anyway. My friend poked at my ribs, and says they move. So much past "ouch"


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Fell in the yard Sunday making new pens. Landed on my back, over some cinderblocks, think I have a couple of cracked ribs. So I'm going in the car and my car is very low, so as I slide into the seat my cane catches on something and smashes my larynx. So I can't swallow, walk in a straight position, can't blow my nose, (owwww), no smoking as it causes painful coughing. I smoke "hooka" it's tobacco, not anything else. On the scale of 10, my pain is a 15. But the dr. at the ER says I just go in to get drugs, but I don't do drugs, so the treatment I get is shabby. So I can't go there. And I guess they can't do anything anyway. My friend poked at my ribs, and says they move. So much past "ouch"



Oh no Maggie. Maybe shabby might be better then no treatment in this case?


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> Fell in the yard Sunday making new pens. Landed on my back, over some cinderblocks, think I have a couple of cracked ribs. So I'm going in the car and my car is very low, so as I slide into the seat my cane catches on something and smashes my larynx. So I can't swallow, walk in a straight position, can't blow my nose, (owwww), no smoking as it causes painful coughing. I smoke "hooka" it's tobacco, not anything else. On the scale of 10, my pain is a 15. But the dr. at the ER says I just go in to get drugs, but I don't do drugs, so the treatment I get is shabby. So I can't go there. And I guess they can't do anything anyway. My friend poked at my ribs, and says they move. So much past "ouch"



Maggie that sounds awful!! I feel bad for you!! 
Why wouldn't they do X-rays to rule out broken ribs?


----------



## smarch

maggie3fan said:


> Where was that?


Stafford springs CT. 
Subaru Wicked Big Meet


----------



## smarch

maggie3fan said:


> Fell in the yard Sunday making new pens. Landed on my back, over some cinderblocks, think I have a couple of cracked ribs. So I'm going in the car and my car is very low, so as I slide into the seat my cane catches on something and smashes my larynx. So I can't swallow, walk in a straight position, can't blow my nose, (owwww), no smoking as it causes painful coughing. I smoke "hooka" it's tobacco, not anything else. On the scale of 10, my pain is a 15. But the dr. at the ER says I just go in to get drugs, but I don't do drugs, so the treatment I get is shabby. So I can't go there. And I guess they can't do anything anyway. My friend poked at my ribs, and says they move. So much past "ouch"


Oh dear! And it's never just one thing. Horrible that when you were already hurting you ended up hurt even more! Hopefully they've got something good going for you now so you're in less pain.


----------



## smarch

In today's big news in the world of Sarah. I got my loan, I'm getting my car!!! Hello WRX! Now I've just got to make arrangements with a person with a trailer and we're good to get her home from around 2.5 hours north. I don't think I've ever been this excited except for maybe the day I got my job offer from PF


----------



## bouaboua

@Yvonne G 

Is the leaves of moringa oleifera tree torts safe??


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> @Yvonne G
> 
> Is the leaves of moringa oleifera tree torts safe??
> 
> View attachment 177327



yes


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> In today's big news in the world of Sarah. I got my loan, I'm getting my car!!! Hello WRX! Now I've just got to make arrangements with a person with a trailer and we're good to get her home from around 2.5 hours north. I don't think I've ever been this excited except for maybe the day I got my job offer from PF
> View attachment 177326




What about your first car? You love that thing! 
Congrats!!!


----------



## Eric Phillips

maggie3fan said:


> Fell in the yard Sunday making new pens. Landed on my back, over some cinderblocks, think I have a couple of cracked ribs. So I'm going in the car and my car is very low, so as I slide into the seat my cane catches on something and smashes my larynx. So I can't swallow, walk in a straight position, can't blow my nose, (owwww), no smoking as it causes painful coughing. I smoke "hooka" it's tobacco, not anything else. On the scale of 10, my pain is a 15. But the dr. at the ER says I just go in to get drugs, but I don't do drugs, so the treatment I get is shabby. So I can't go there. And I guess they can't do anything anyway. My friend poked at my ribs, and says they move. So much past "ouch"



So I take it your going to drop out of the TFO belly dancing/ karaoke contest?? ......Wow Maggie thought I was having a poopy week! Sure do hope you recover quickly.....broken ribs are no fun!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> yes[
> 
> Thank you my Lady.


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> What about your first car? You love that thing!
> Congrats!!!


Oh I still very much love my first car, and that's not going anywhere until at least next February. I need to know the new one will be perfectly reliable before that, and honestly I'm still not ready to let go. So it still comes everywhere with me of course.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hello everybody! 

My s-i-l bought my daughter and him a trip to Hawaii for a present, and they leave this coming Saturday. So I'm going to be going over to their house twice a day to feed, water and clean up after the animals. It is quid pro quo, as she's the one who has taken care of my animals when I've been sick or gone. She's very finicky, so I hope I can do a good enough job for her.

I just don't understand what anyone sees in going to Hawaii. I have no inclination at all to visit there. I don't like to travel, but if I did, the only place that interests me is going to see the mountain that's being carved out in the shape of an indian.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Its the beach and sunny weather. My best friend goes to school there and plans on living there now. Its also a different culture, almost, there. 
I want to go to hawaii too ! But more so a nice beach in florida. Not too far. 
Indian sounds lovely. Dusty and hot and beautiful, as ive seen in pictures. Lol


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> My s-i-l bought my daughter and him a trip to Hawaii for a present, and they leave this coming Saturday. So I'm going to be going over to their house twice a day to feed, water and clean up after the animals. It is quid pro quo, as she's the one who has taken care of my animals when I've been sick or gone. She's very finicky, so I hope I can do a good enough job for her.
> 
> I just don't understand what anyone sees in going to Hawaii. I have no inclination at all to visit there. I don't like to travel, but if I did, the only place that interests me is going to see the mountain that's being carved out in the shape of an indian.


I'm definitely more of a woodsy mountain, log cabin kind of girl. Don't get me wrong I like beached, but we have beaches here in MA that suit me just fine. Plus my body does not fair well in heat, I'd much rather go north than south (so that's what I do, VT NH and ME are my go to vacation states!)


----------



## smarch

Chilling with the little dude


----------



## smarch

Just made a little friend. Heard hopping in the bushes near me as I was laying out watching Nank in his own, turn around and this little guys just hanging out looking at me. Obviously being the animal weirdo I am, I started talking to it, then good decently close with my phone to get a picture. Then I laid back down and hear it hop away. Any reason it didn't seem afraid at all? Either way he was a cute little fella.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

smarch said:


> Chilling with the little dude
> View attachment 177373


Looks like hes saying "who me?" Lol so cute


----------



## smarch

Think I figured out why the mouse was hanging out by me  I heard a whole lot of rustling then saw a small black looking critter, got closeish and I think it was some kind of weasel, I almost mistook it for a kitten in the beginning (once I'd confirmed there was no white and it definitely wasn't a skunk) quick google search shows that the mouse I saw was probably lunch, and I was just less scary and attack-y than the weasel. Ah well I guess, circle of life. Needless to say I've been on high guard over Nank now.


----------



## smarch

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Looks like hes saying "who me?" Lol so cute


I spoke and I think it upset the little kings meal lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Yesterday I knocked down the weeds around my pond and today I sprayed the area with vinegar and salt. It only took about an hour for the plants left started looking dead. I know I'll probably have to hit it a couple more times, but wow. That was pretty fast kill.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday I knocked down the weeds around my pond and today I sprayed the area with vinegar and salt. It only took about an hour for the plants left started looking dead. I know I'll probably have to hit it a couple more times, but wow. That was pretty fast kill.



Are you getting a heat wave next week? Ours starts Father's Day. 
We should be over 100 for a few days.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, that's what the weather guy says. Supposed to be 105F Monday with each consecutive day a bit hotter. That's ok. I've really had the ambition this past week, and I've gotten quite a bit of my outside work done.


----------



## bouaboua

Is HERBA HOUTTUYNIAE torts safe??


----------



## Maggie Cummings

We have 63 degrees and rain.....crap! Sick of rain.......and cold


----------



## bouaboua

Is HERBA HOUTTUYNIAE torts safe??


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Is HERBA HOUTTUYNIAE torts safe??



"In English, it is known as *fish mint*, *lizard tail*, *chameleon plant*, *heartleaf*,*fishwort*, and *bishop's weed*."

It is grown as a leaf vegetable, so I would assume it is safe to feed the tortoise as PART OF A VARIED diet.


----------



## Momof4

I noticed today that my dogs tail went limp! 
I Googled and I'm wondering if she has "limp tail?"
Has anyone ever experienced this?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> "In English, it is known as *fish mint*, *lizard tail*, *chameleon plant*, *heartleaf*,*fishwort*, and *bishop's weed*."
> 
> It is grown as a leaf vegetable, so I would assume it is safe to feed the tortoise as PART OF A VARIED diet.


Thank you again my Lady~~


----------



## Momof4

Hey, good morning !! 

I've been up since 5am! My dog was going crazy over the coyotes walking our property line and I went into a coughing spell. I've been really sick the past few days.
I'm hosting Father's Day Sat because my husband has a last minute trip to China and leaves Sunday. 
I'm to tired to cook so I delegated to others who are coming.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Hood morning ! Sorry about the cough  
Do you have cough drops? Try ginger and honey tea. 
You have such a busy weekend! My boyfriend is coming home Monday so I will be cleaning & cooking before his arrival


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I noticed today that my dogs tail went limp!
> I Googled and I'm wondering if she has "limp tail?"
> Has anyone ever experienced this?



I only have or have had dogs with no tails, so hadn't heard of this, but after googling, learned that it will return to normal after a few days.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Hey, good morning !!
> 
> I've been up since 5am! My dog was going crazy over the coyotes walking our property line and I went into a coughing spell. I've been really sick the past few days.
> I'm hosting Father's Day Sat because my husband has a last minute trip to China and leaves Sunday.
> I'm to tired to cook so I delegated to others who are coming.



Sorry to hear that you're not feeling well. That's what comes from associating with people! Just one more reason why I live under the bridge (or sometime in the cave)!


----------



## Yvonne G

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hood morning ! Sorry about the cough
> Do you have cough drops? Try ginger and honey tea.
> You have such a busy weekend! My boyfriend is coming home Monday so I will be cleaning & cooking before his arrival



Where's he been?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Yvonne G said:


> Where's he been?


OH NO I MISSPELLED "GOOD"  
Hes visiting his parents in florida.


----------



## Yvonne G

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> OH NO I MISSPELLED "GOOD"
> Hes visiting his parents in florida.



That's ok, however, I was wondering why I had to wear a hood this a.m. But then, to each his own!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I only have or have had dogs with no tails, so hadn't heard of this, but after googling, learned that it will return to normal after a few days.



I sure hope it goes back to normal! 
She looks kind of sad because her tail is always down. It wags a bit but not the same.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Dogs and tails.... Rottweilers get their tails snipped very young. Is there a reason for that? I read that years ago, they would be used to hunt and the long tails would make them easy to grab by bears and such. But I wouldnt be using my dog to hunt. 
I also had a coworker say that their tail bone breaks and causes pain if left long. Something about the weight. I find this hard to believe but there are a few things that are hard to believe but true. Any ideas?


----------



## JoesMum

Tail docking is banned in the UK now. It used to be done to working dogs to prevent damage. However, it is usually unnecessary in pets and the tail can only be docked in exceptional circumstances here now.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> Tail docking is banned in the UK now. It used to be done to working dogs to prevent damage. However, it is usually unnecessary in pets and the tail can only be docked in exceptional circumstances here now.


I feel like its unnecessary also.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm afraid I'm of the other school of thought. Ear docking is another story - I can't approve of that, but tail docking yes ma'am. I am not a fan of the government getting involved in telling me what I can or can't do with my own pets. Tails are cut off when the dog is a very tiny puppy, just days old. It's much easier on the pup than circumcision is on a human baby. There is an initial sharp pain when the tail is clipped off, but that pain is quickly forgotten by the pup in mere seconds. I've actually nipped off puppy tails myself, many times. So I've seen how quickly they get over it. I've had quite a few Dobermans in my lifetime, had a few with ears clipped too. Now THAT is a very painful thing for a dog. I'll never have that done again. But tails? Yes indeed.


----------



## Rue

I have to agree with Yvonne. Cropping the ears is prolonged painful procedure, and it is purely cosmetic in this day and age. Docking tails is a non-issue when done properly.

I have had a couple of dogs now that have been 'tail smashers'. After years of split tails, blood splatter everywhere, etc., I'm even more in favour of docking - it is not purely cosmetic. However, once the tail is there, you have to look after it. Tail amputation on an adult dog can be very traumatic and I wouldn't do it unless it was absolutely necessary.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

so it does hurt them *sigh*


----------



## Jacqui

Just stopping by for a quick, "Hi!"


...and I am bad, still prefer my dobermans cropped and docked. (have had them both ways)


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Jacqui said:


> Just stopping by for a quick, "Hi!"
> 
> 
> ...and I am bad, still prefer my dobermans cropped and docked. (have had them both ways)


Hii


----------



## Jacqui

97 degrees with 87% humidity.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Severe thunderstorm warning. 
What a perfect day to agree to work at 6am the next morning


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> 97 degrees with 87% humidity.



Humidity sucks!!


----------



## CathyNed

Momof4 said:


> Humidity sucks!!


Agreed!


----------



## Momof4

It's dark out! Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> It's dark out! Good morning!



What were you doing up so early?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> What were you doing up so early?



Coughing! 
I was just tossing and turning so I got coffee and watched Bad Dog on Animal Planet.


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw heck. Sorry you're sick. Will you be ok for your big Father's Day doings?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Coughing!
> I was just tossing and turning so I got coffee and watched Bad Dog on Animal Planet.



Bad dog? As in dogs and/or owners that need training?


----------



## Jacqui

Is your cough something treatable?


----------



## Jacqui

Hi!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Aw heck. Sorry you're sick. Will you be ok for your big Father's Day doings?




I feel fine! Just a tickle in my throat.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Hi!
> View attachment 177542



What an adorable kitty!! 
What's her name?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I feel fine! Just a tickle in my throat.



Which keeps waking you up.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> What an adorable kitty!!
> What's her name?



Smokey.


----------



## Jacqui

I am molding and I don't even live in OR...


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Khaleesi has been in my mothers backyard for over an hr now and all shes done is eat a daylily flower, and sit behind a pot in the shade... No escape attempts... Im not sure how I feel about this. Relieved but its weird


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Whoops spoke too soon. Shes raced off and now it begins.


----------



## Momof4

Ok, so my dog doesn't have limp tail. Just returned from the vet and had x-rays. 
She has two disc that are fusing in her upper tail not her back. So it's hitting a nerve. She not in pain so we are starting with a non steroid medicine for a week and hopefully her tail will improve. 
Now she's updated on all her immunizations which were over due


----------



## leigti

I don't know what the "limp tail" is. About 10 years ago my dog and I were participating in a group dog obedience class. We did long recalls, calling the dog from a long distance away and having her come to me. She came all right, and ran right into me. She yelped, I yelped  my knee hurt and her tail seemed fine at the time but an hour later it didn't move. And she definitely is not herself without her tail going 100 miles an hour. 
The vet I took her to, of course the weekend coverage person, was a total idiot. She took an x-ray of her back but didn't x-ray the tail. She must've worked hard to make that happen. Anyway, she said the dogs back was fine and that "if the tail doesn't get better soon we can just amputate" as if this was even an option! Luckily, after about a week her tail started wagging and hasn't stopped since. Even at 14 years old with hip dysplasia and arthritis everywhere her tail still wags   


I hope your dogs tail starts wagging soon.


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> Ok, so my dog doesn't have limp tail. Just returned from the vet and had x-rays.
> She has two disc that are fusing in her upper tail not her back. So it's hitting a nerve. She not in pain so we are starting with a non steroid medicine for a week and hopefully her tail will improve.
> Now she's updated on all her immunizations which were over due




I kinda misspoke. The discs that are fusing was in her tail bone. Not upper tail. Hopefully the anti inflammatory meds help.


----------



## bouaboua

Headed to Taipei for few days.


----------



## Momof4

The kids are with their aunt for a couple of days and we had a nice sushi dinner tonight! We get date night maybe twice a year! 
We do everything together so date night is very special for us.


----------



## Momof4

leigti said:


> I don't know what the "limp tail" is. About 10 years ago my dog and I were participating in a group dog obedience class. We did long recalls, calling the dog from a long distance away and having her come to me. She came all right, and ran right into me. She yelped, I yelped  my knee hurt and her tail seemed fine at the time but an hour later it didn't move. And she definitely is not herself without her tail going 100 miles an hour.
> The vet I took her to, of course the weekend coverage person, was a total idiot. She took an x-ray of her back but didn't x-ray the tail. She must've worked hard to make that happen. Anyway, she said the dogs back was fine and that "if the tail doesn't get better soon we can just amputate" as if this was even an option! Luckily, after about a week her tail started wagging and hasn't stopped since. Even at 14 years old with hip dysplasia and arthritis everywhere her tail still wags
> View attachment 177575
> 
> I hope your dogs tail starts wagging soon.




Dang, amputate!! Never as an adult unless it was hanging by a thread!


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> No you haven't, so what have you been up to?


Been very busy and doing things.~


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Headed to Taipei for few days.



Have a safe trip!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey



You must have nothing to do and are bored, huh?


----------



## Yvonne G

I seem to have the lazys today. I'm having a real hard time getting going. I still have to wash and chop all the tortoises' food and here I sit.

My daughter and her husband left for hawaii this a.m. They drove up to San Jose to catch their flight. They won't be home until next Sunday. In the meantime, I'm to go over to their house twice a day and take care of the animals. She has a flock of Jack Russell terriers, three outside aviaries, two psittacines in separate cages indoors, an indoor cat and several outdoor cats, an outdoor pug...let's see, did I get them all? It wouldn't be too hard except each dog and cat has its own care instructions. It not like go over there and give them fresh water and put food in several bowls...no, it's like this dog gets this food, which is here in this cupboard, and this dog gets a half a scoop of that food, which is over here in that place, and this cat can only have this kind of food and a little in the a.m. and a little in the p.m. Thank goodness she left written instructions! Phew!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> You must have nothing to do and are bored, huh?


why so mean


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> why so mean




We miss you Nick!!! Hang out with us!!


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> Dang, amputate!! Never as an adult unless it was hanging by a thread!


Exactly. That vet no longer works in this town. I can't remember if I gave her anti-inflammatories or not, I was just so glad when that tail started wagging again. I like dogs with tails.


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hello.


----------



## leigti

The weather has been terrible all week, terrible as far as tortoises meeting to be outside goes anyway. They haven't been outside in a week. Hopefully tomorrow I can put them back out there hopefully for the rest of the summer.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I seem to have the lazys today. I'm having a real hard time getting going. I still have to wash and chop all the tortoises' food and here I sit.
> 
> My daughter and her husband left for hawaii this a.m. They drove up to San Jose to catch their flight. They won't be home until next Sunday. In the meantime, I'm to go over to their house twice a day and take care of the animals. She has a flock of Jack Russell terriers, three outside aviaries, two psittacines in separate cages indoors, an indoor cat and several outdoor cats, an outdoor pug...let's see, did I get them all? It wouldn't be too hard except each dog and cat has its own care instructions. It not like go over there and give them fresh water and put food in several bowls...no, it's like this dog gets this food, which is here in this cupboard, and this dog gets a half a scoop of that food, which is over here in that place, and this cat can only have this kind of food and a little in the a.m. and a little in the p.m. Thank goodness she left written instructions! Phew!!


WOW! You going to be busy for a while.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hello...


----------



## Momof4

Love this!! My cousin sent it to me. 

https://www.facebook.com/sheryl.turner.52/posts/1164416770277517


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Hello...


hey yo. So my tortoises are doing really good, i don't even have to feed them they live outside all the time and eat the grasses and plants i have put in their enclosures.


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> Love this!! My cousin sent it to me.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/sheryl.turner.52/posts/1164416770277517



It's a cute little tort with Lego wheels to help him walk.


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey yo. So my tortoises are doing really good, i don't even have to feed them they live outside all the time and eat the grasses and plants i have put in their enclosures.




Are you loving your new home?


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Jacqui

You can be relaxing with your ACs and still be in here talkin' ya know.


----------



## Jacqui

Do you ever save up stuff to tell us and then never get the time/energy to actually write it?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Do you ever save up stuff to tell us and then never get the time/energy to actually write it?




Yes! Or it's to lame to post


----------



## Momof4

It's 103 here today!!


----------



## TortoiseRN

It's official I'm purchasing some new male Sri Lankan Star breeders to be delivered in about two weeks. Very excited!!!!


----------



## TortoiseRN

Oops! Wrong chat room.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Found a baby snapping turtle today.


----------



## Momof4

TortoiseRN said:


> It's official I'm purchasing some new male Sri Lankan Star breeders to be delivered in about two weeks. Very excited!!!!



How exciting!! You can share here and hang out !!


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Found a baby snapping turtle today.


 
No pics!! We love babies!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! 5 am and the day starts at 76 with 81% humidity.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning!

Likewise here. My day started with close to 80F with 90% humidity.


----------



## Jacqui

Noel, have you melted?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Likewise here. My day started with close to 80F with 90% humidity.



Good morning sir! How are things going?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Found a baby snapping turtle today.



Aren't they cute!


----------



## Jacqui

TortoiseRN said:


> Oops! Wrong chat room.



No, we are the right and only true chat room. Lol


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good morning sir! How are things going?


Doing well. So I'm heading back to China tomorrow. Two days sooner.


----------



## Yvonne G

TortoiseRN said:


> Oops! Wrong chat room.



Hey, we're glad to have new blood on here to harass! This is pretty exciting for you. How many does that make in you breeding group? Have you had babies before?


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Doing well. So I'm heading back to China tomorrow. Two days sooner.



Do you ever get tired of all that travel?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Doing well. So I'm heading back to China tomorrow. Two days sooner.



Which location do you prefer?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

bouaboua said:


> Doing well. So I'm heading back to China tomorrow. Two days sooner.


How long is the plane ride there?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

My sulcata is now 20 pounds.


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> My sulcata is now 20 pounds.




Wow!! He must be in grazing heaven!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! 5 am and the day starts at 76 with 81% humidity.



We are the same except our humidity is lower this time around. 
We expect 110 today. 
The torts were hiding yesterday and I sprayed everything down like 6x!
Today the baby DT will stay in until I feel he's ok out for a few minutes. 

Noel must be miserable in AZ!!


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Doing well. So I'm heading back to China tomorrow. Two days sooner.




I just took my husband to the airport for his China trip early this am. 
It's going to be hot and muggy with thunderstorms.


----------



## Yvonne G

I guess this upcoming heat wave is affecting quite a bit of the country (world?). The next 4 days here are supposed to be triple digits, and my daughter's house is all closed up with birds and a cat inside. Hopefully it's insulated well enough to not cook the animals. I suppose I could turn on the cooler for the short time I'm there tending the critters. I don't feel comfortable having fans or coolers on when no one is home. It takes me about a half hour over there picking up poop and feeding and watering, so a half hour of running the cooler might be helpful.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I just took my husband to the airport for his China trip early this am.
> It's going to be hot and muggy with thunderstorms.



Sorry. How long will he be gone this time? Your cough okay?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I guess this upcoming heat wave is affecting quite a bit of the country (world?). The next 4 days here are supposed to be triple digits, and my daughter's house is all closed up with birds and a cat inside. Hopefully it's insulated well enough to not cook the animals. I suppose I could turn on the cooler for the short time I'm there tending the critters. I don't feel comfortable having fans or coolers on when no one is home. It takes me about a half hour over there picking up poop and feeding and watering, so a half hour of running the cooler might be helpful.



I don't either, but have broke down and have three fans running for the critters.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Sorry. How long will he be gone this time? Your cough okay?



He'll be Saturday, Not long at all!
My cough is good now. Thanks for asking.
Way better than the day I was vomiting. Yuck!


----------



## michigan1024

Momof4 said:


> He'll be Saturday, Not long at all!
> My cough is good now. Thanks for asking.
> Way better than the day I was vomiting. Yuck!


glad your feeling better


----------



## Jacqui

Vomiting is the pits.


----------



## michigan1024

Jacqui said:


> Vomiting is the pits.


i agree


----------



## Elohi

Hi guys!!
Getting ready for a swim meet and wanted to check in on you all. 

Yvonne, who ended up with that babcocki male I was drooling over?

Truman says HI!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Hi guys!!
> Getting ready for a swim meet and wanted to check in on you all.
> 
> Yvonne, who ended up with that babcocki male I was drooling over?
> 
> Truman says HI!!
> View attachment 177762



No one we know. He was just someone on my adoption list.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Hi guys!!
> Getting ready for a swim meet and wanted to check in on you all.
> 
> Yvonne, who ended up with that babcocki male I was drooling over?
> 
> Truman says HI!!
> View attachment 177762




Love it!!!


----------



## Momof4

michigan1024 said:


> glad your feeling better



Thank you.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Which location do you prefer?


Taiwan, for sure. People are nicer. Food also very good. Lot less traffics. But if weather wise, it's the same. This time of the year.......hot and humid.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Do you ever get tired of all that travel?


It's a very short flight, only like 75 minutes of flight. But it is two different countries, so custom and immigration all that......


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> I just took my husband to the airport for his China trip early this am.
> It's going to be hot and muggy with thunderstorms.


Yap........hope he packed his swimming trunk. Flooded every where in China this year.


----------



## bouaboua

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> How long is the plane ride there?


Between Taiwan and the city I'm going is only about 75 minutes but still between two countries. So passport and immigration all that good stuffs involved.


----------



## Momof4

Got a pic of the babies! I hope they do ok in this heat! I did hear them chirping today.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I caught a water snake, large mouth bass and a eel today.


----------



## Momof4

Is everybody hibernating?


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I caught a water snake, large mouth bass and a eel today.



You must be enjoying your summer break!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> You must be enjoying your summer break!!


yea yo so much freedom.


----------



## TortoiseRN

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, we're glad to have new blood on here to harass! This is pretty exciting for you. How many does that make in you breeding group? Have you had babies before?


This will make four stars. But I've been breeding RTs for a few years now.


Here's my new boyz!!


----------



## G-stars

TortoiseRN said:


> This will make four stars. But I've been breeding RTs for a few years now.
> View attachment 177777
> View attachment 177778
> Here's my new boyz!!



Lovely boys. These look familiar.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning！ ！ ！ ！ ！


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning！ ！ ！ ！ ！



Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

TortoiseRN said:


> This will make four stars. But I've been breeding RTs for a few years now.
> View attachment 177777
> View attachment 177778
> Here's my new boyz!!



Very nice.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Is everybody hibernating?



If you don't move, it is not so hot.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I caught a water snake, large mouth bass and a eel today.



Nice variety.


----------



## TortoiseRN

G-stars said:


> Lovely boys. These look familiar.


They are from a gentleman in Florida.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 177803



Really sticking your neck out on this one aren't you?


----------



## jaizei

My favorite giraffe joke/passive aggressive insult.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 177803



"World Giraffe Day"?????? What next?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> "World Giraffe Day"?????? What next?




World Toilet Paper Day


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

I like this World Giraffe Day. 
So random. My best friend loves giraffes so im sure shes making the most of today , lol


----------



## Jacqui

Every day our local radio station tells what day it is suppose to be. Usually there are atleast three and some just make you wanna ask why.


----------



## Momof4

It's so fun having ants in your bedroom!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> It's so fun having ants in your bedroom!!



Your husband leaves and they move in?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Your husband leaves and they move in?




It's way better than broken pipes I've had in the past!


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> My favorite giraffe joke/passive aggressive insult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 177822


So... just copied and pasted that sucker


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I found a newly hatched red eared slender in a river near my house, i don't think they are native to PA. What should i do with him?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hello

Hope everyone is having a good summer so far.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Prairie Mom said:


> Hello
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good summer so far.


How is your summer so far?


----------



## Prairie Mom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> How is your summer so far?


TOO BUSY But I'm getting some good things done around the house.


----------



## Prairie Mom

How's life for you Nick?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Apparently I type too fast for TFO. I keep getting messages that say "you must way --so many---seconds before posting."


----------



## Prairie Mom

So....
If I take a Tylenol PM with a Caffeinated soda, which one will win???????

Considering testing this out.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Prairie Mom said:


> How's life for you Nick?


Its really good right now yo. Its summer right now and I'm gonna be a senior in high school next year. My girlfriend and I will be dating for 8 months soon yo. My tortoises and getting big and fat.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning TFO!

My mission today is to tackle these ants! They go from my room down the hall under the baseboard into the kids bathroom.


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Its really good right now yo. Its summer right now and I'm gonna be a senior in high school next year. My girlfriend and I will be dating for 8 months soon yo. My tortoises and getting big and fat.



Does your girlfriend like your tortoises?


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I found a newly hatched red eared slender in a river near my house, i don't think they are native to PA. What should i do with him?



Put him back where you found him.


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> Hello
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good summer so far.



Hey, Chrissy! Where the heck ya been? Busy?


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Its really good right now yo. Its summer right now and I'm gonna be a senior in high school next year. My girlfriend and I will be dating for 8 months soon yo. My tortoises and getting big and fat.



"YO"?????


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I'm headed up to the Salem Airport this afternoon.Not looking forward to it......


----------



## Yvonne G

Safe trip, Mags!

Well, I'm just so incensed!!!! As you know, I share the garbage cans with my daughter because the garbage company priced me out of the mix. So yesterday when I went over there to tend to her animals, I noticed quite a few folks on her street had their garbage containers out at the street (garbage pickup isn't until today), and I worried that they had heard something that I hadn't, so when I was finished with the animals, I put our containers out. 

So this a.m. I gathered up my weeks' worth of recyclables and garbage (two big bags) and headed over to her house. Lo and behold, her cans were full with someone else's trash!!! The garbage container was full to overflowing with green waste and the recycle container was full and overflowing with a great big box that used to contain some sort of swimming pool float. I was able to balance my trash bag on top of the trash container, but I had to bring my recycle bag home with me.

How rude! If they can't afford to pay for their own containers, take it to the dump. If I could figure out who did it I would have taken it all to their driveway and deposited it right in the middle of the driveway!


----------



## Yvonne G

Now that summer and the accompanying heat have arrived I guess I'm going to have to change my ways. I generally get up at 6a and after morning ablutions and getting dressed, I spend an hour (sometimes more) on the computer/Forum. Then I wash and prepare tortoise food, then go outside and feed, water and clean up after the tortoises. By the time I've finished, it's too darned hot to work outside and I come in and vegetate.

This means the outside work gets drastically ahead of me. So I guess I'm going to have to get up and take care of the tortoises, work outside, then after lunch get on the computer. But I'm terribly addicted to the Forum. This is going to be very hard for me.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Does your girlfriend like your tortoises?


yea yo.


----------



## Yvonne G

I repeat...YO? It used to be that every other word out of your mouth was 'swag.' Now we have to suffer through 'YO'?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I understand....


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> I'm headed up to the Salem Airport this afternoon.Not looking forward to it......




Where you headed Maggie?


----------



## Yvonne G

I think she's got a package to mail from Salem


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Safe trip, Mags!
> 
> Well, I'm just so incensed!!!! As you know, I share the garbage cans with my daughter because the garbage company priced me out of the mix. So yesterday when I went over there to tend to her animals, I noticed quite a few folks on her street had their garbage containers out at the street (garbage pickup isn't until today), and I worried that they had heard something that I hadn't, so when I was finished with the animals, I put our containers out.
> 
> So this a.m. I gathered up my weeks' worth of recyclables and garbage (two big bags) and headed over to her house. Lo and behold, her cans were full with someone else's trash!!! The garbage container was full to overflowing with green waste and the recycle container was full and overflowing with a great big box that used to contain some sort of swimming pool float. I was able to balance my trash bag on top of the trash container, but I had to bring my recycle bag home with me.
> 
> How rude! If they can't afford to pay for their own containers, take it to the dump. If I could figure out who did it I would have taken it all to their driveway and deposited it right in the middle of the driveway!



Maybe your daughter knows who used her cans? They may have know that she was out of town and figured it was ok. 
If not, that is rude!! I would be to nervous to sneak my junk into a neighbors can!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I think she's got a package to mail from Salem



Yes she does and somebody is so excited and owes her big time!


----------



## Yvonne G

I just received an email and made arrangements to receive a 50lb male sulcata from a lady in Oakdale. She had three babies and ended up with two males and a female. Naturally, now that they're about 50 lbs, the males are fighting. She said she's spent about $1000 in various trips to the vet to take care of fight wounds. She hates to part with one of the males, but its the best thing for the animals, as she doesn't have the space to make a whole new separate yard for one of them.

This means I have to find a place to put the 35lb female that's in my backyard, and clean up the shelter to make ready for the new one. I have the 35 pounder promised, and he's supposed to be calling me when his fence is ready, but it's been two weeks. Guess I'll call him.


----------



## Yvonne G

I got this off one of my friends' Facebook pages:


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, now I'm really bummed out. I just realized that June 20th was the longest day of sunlight of the year and now the days are going to start getting shorter. Cripes.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Well, now I'm really bummed out. I just realized that June 20th was the longest day of sunlight of the year and now the days are going to start getting shorter. Cripes.



I took 4 kids plus the baby to an indoor trampoline park. I'm sitting in a comfy sofa reading TFO while the kids jump and the baby sleeping thru the loud music.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, Chrissy! Where the heck ya been? Busy?


Crazy busy...overwhelmed busy!! Chaos busy!!! Still adjusting to the life stuff and working hard to get some construction done and the house organized. I'll be gone quite a bit this summer too. I'm about to take the kiddos on our typical medical travel and then the kids and I'll be housesitting for my parents for about a month.-I'm really looking forward to getting away.

I'll still try to pop on the forum when I can Mavis is growing and doing well. She got out of the yard recently due to a left open gate. She just headed down the neighborhood right in the middle of the side walk for everyone to see her in all her glory. Happily she was spotted immediately. I still laugh at how proud she looked as she was off to see the world.


----------



## Prairie Mom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Its really good right now yo. Its summer right now and I'm gonna be a senior in high school next year. My girlfriend and I will be dating for 8 months soon yo. My tortoises and getting big and fat.


awww...your message makes me so happy! Sounds like you are doing so well!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> I took 4 kids plus the baby to an indoor trampoline park. I'm sitting in a comfy sofa reading TFO while the kids jump and the baby sleeping thru the loud music.


Ha!!! I go to one of those all the time! I'm seriously considering posting embarrassing photos of me mid-bounce....nah...I don't know if my self esteem can handle those being on the interwebs right now


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I took 4 kids plus the baby to an indoor trampoline park. I'm sitting in a comfy sofa reading TFO while the kids jump and the baby sleeping thru the loud music.



You've got more intestinal fortitude than I, my friend!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> You've got more intestinal fortitude than I, my friend!



Well, I wouldn't go that far but I did drop 3 kids at home got one to soccer and the other to karate and came home to dig holes and replant because it's to hot in the day! 
I forgot to make dinner and went to bed. I was reminded at 9 so I made grilled cheese

The ant situation is calming down I think but they are getting in my bed. 
I have a ton out on the BBQ! I burned some this morning and more came back!! I burned those mothers again!! 
I vacuum, sprayed and put out bait. I'll see the progress in the morning.


----------



## smarch

It's official. Meet the new girlfriend! Literally, because I'm now in a long term relationship with her and won't have the time or money for any man or woman, I'm going to be single for a LONG time and that's ok. (Though I hear she's quite the guy magnet!)


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> It's official. Meet the new girlfriend! Literally, because I'm now in a long term relationship with her and won't have the time or money for any man or woman, I'm going to be single for a LONG time and that's ok. (Though I hear she's quite the guy magnet!)
> View attachment 177953



Did you sell your old one?


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! !


----------



## Momof4

Good morning to all the TFO lurkers!!

It is so quiet around here!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Did you sell your old one?


Nope, I'm now 22 and have 2 cars...


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, so here's the deal. I have this 35lb female sulcata, called a guy on my list to make an appt. for a yard inspection. He said he wasn't going to be home but his wife will be there. I go over and take a look. He's got an acre of land and the house is right up front on the property, so the backyard is huge. All around the perimeter were different pens for different animals...chickens, ponies, I don't know what all, but from where I stood right behind the house, the fencing looked real sturdy and it didn't look like the tortoise could get into any of the pens or escape the property. The area the wife showed me was about a half acre of nice, thick grass. I told her they would have to fence of where we were standing because they had a little ornamental pond, deep enough to drown a tortoise, up near the back of the house. She said she would tell her husband.

He called me later that evening and I again said about fencing the back grass from the house and pond. He said, "Well, the tortoise is going to be put in the peacock pen. I'm moving the peacocks out and making that the tortoise pen." I was quite upset about this change of events because I didn't see any peacocks or their pen, and I told him so. I said I don't think it's a good idea to put an animal that can reach 150lbs in a little bird pen. I said is there any grass in that pen? He said no, but he could plant some. I said well, what were you planning for the tortoise to eat. He said he feeds his hatchling sulcata (WHAT???) broccolli, spinach, romaine, peppers. I said the tortoise he wants to adopt from me is like a cow. It needs a pasture to graze on. "Well, I can plant grass." How long do you think it will be before the grass is sturdy enough for a grazing animal to be put on it ( a rhetorical question). I left it at 'this tortoise needs grass to graze on. You'll need to fence off a portion of this big backyard for it.'

So that was a week ago. Now today I've got a 50lber coming from Oakdale and I need the backyard (where the 35lber is). I don't want to call that peacock guy because I'm thinking maybe he thinks he wasn't approved, even though I didn't say those words. But I don't want the tortoise to go there, and I also don't want to make another half hour drive over to his house to do another inspection. If I call him to find out his plans I'm going to have to bite the bullet and tell him I'm uncomfortable sending the tortoise over there because of the two tortoise thing and also because of the need for a new inspection. I guess I'm going to have to put on my big girl pants and just call and tell him the tortoise is going to some other home. Geez.


----------



## Jacqui

Ms Yvonne keeps secrets real good...


----------



## Jacqui

Royalty has come to live in Nebraska.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Think I am going to go take a nap.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Ms Yvonne keeps secrets real good...



Yes, I do. But Maggie almost let the tortoise out of the bag when speaking to you about the shipment.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Royalty has come to live in Nebraska.



Can we see pictures?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! Think I am going to go take a nap.



I'm waiting on a sulcata from Oakdale.


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> The ant situation is calming down I think but they are getting in my bed.
> I have a ton out on the BBQ! I burned some this morning and more came back!! I burned those mothers again!!
> I vacuum, sprayed and put out bait. I'll see the progress in the morning.



If you are using ant killer I really have had great results with Terro


----------



## Maggie Cummings

God, I'm glad that's over! I was pretty sick so a church lady took me, 100 miles round trip. But it was run by a man, so it was easy. Those broads I delt with were real c***s and then we went for Hasty Freeze. Tasted good!
@LaDukePhoto I too am over run with ants, in my hair etc. I also have giant horse flies. I killed 15 in one day in my skylight.


----------



## jaizei

The age we live in.






I might be taking a road trip


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> @LaDukePhoto I too am over run with ants, in my hair etc. I also have giant horse flies. I killed 15 in one day in my skylight.


We went up to the hotsprings and we killing them by the dozen, Nasty little ****ers!


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> If you are using ant killer I really have had great results with Terro



I did use Terro and baby powder, vinegar, soap & water! 
But I was in luck because our regularly scheduled pest guy came today! He said to give it two more days.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, so here's the deal. I have this 35lb female sulcata, called a guy on my list to make an appt. for a yard inspection. He said he wasn't going to be home but his wife will be there. I go over and take a look. He's got an acre of land and the house is right up front on the property, so the backyard is huge. All around the perimeter were different pens for different animals...chickens, ponies, I don't know what all, but from where I stood right behind the house, the fencing looked real sturdy and it didn't look like the tortoise could get into any of the pens or escape the property. The area the wife showed me was about a half acre of nice, thick grass. I told her they would have to fence of where we were standing because they had a little ornamental pond, deep enough to drown a tortoise, up near the back of the house. She said she would tell her husband.
> 
> He called me later that evening and I again said about fencing the back grass from the house and pond. He said, "Well, the tortoise is going to be put in the peacock pen. I'm moving the peacocks out and making that the tortoise pen." I was quite upset about this change of events because I didn't see any peacocks or their pen, and I told him so. I said I don't think it's a good idea to put an animal that can reach 150lbs in a little bird pen. I said is there any grass in that pen? He said no, but he could plant some. I said well, what were you planning for the tortoise to eat. He said he feeds his hatchling sulcata (WHAT???) broccolli, spinach, romaine, peppers. I said the tortoise he wants to adopt from me is like a cow. It needs a pasture to graze on. "Well, I can plant grass." How long do you think it will be before the grass is sturdy enough for a grazing animal to be put on it ( a rhetorical question). I left it at 'this tortoise needs grass to graze on. You'll need to fence off a portion of this big backyard for it.'
> 
> So that was a week ago. Now today I've got a 50lber coming from Oakdale and I need the backyard (where the 35lber is). I don't want to call that peacock guy because I'm thinking maybe he thinks he wasn't approved, even though I didn't say those words. But I don't want the tortoise to go there, and I also don't want to make another half hour drive over to his house to do another inspection. If I call him to find out his plans I'm going to have to bite the bullet and tell him I'm uncomfortable sending the tortoise over there because of the two tortoise thing and also because of the need for a new inspection. I guess I'm going to have to put on my big girl pants and just call and tell him the tortoise is going to some other home. Geez.




And that's why you do home checks!! 
Good luck getting your pens sorted for the new guy coming in!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Royalty has come to live in Nebraska.




What did I miss?


----------



## MPRC

jaizei said:


> The age we live in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be taking a road trip




Sign me up. It's really no wonder I'm struggling with my weight. Seeing this made me hungry!


----------



## smarch

The life. Our friendship is pretty great.


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> The life. Our friendship is pretty great.
> View attachment 178008



That looks yummy!! I'm jelly over here! I had a hotdog!!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> The life. Our friendship is pretty great.
> View attachment 178008



Ummm what is it?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Just a quick Hi before I start work.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO.



Hi Steven!


----------



## Isabella13

Hey guys! I'm new here, so this is a random question: How do you change your profile information? I don't know how or why but the age that it says I am is way off.


----------



## Yvonne G

Isabella13 said:


> Hey guys! I'm new here, so this is a random question: How do you change your profile information? I don't know how or why but the age that it says I am is way off.



Move your mouse over your username in the upper right corner and choose "personal details" from the drop down menu. Your birthday is on that page.


----------



## Yvonne G

O00ps! I just now see that you can't change it. If you'll send me a private conversation, I'll change it for you.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Ummm what is it?


Delicious brick oven margarita pizza and local beers straight from the brewery.


----------



## Yvonne G

I lock my daughter's cat up in the bedroom at night because she thinks he may bother her birds in the living room. This is what greets me in the a.m. when I go to open his door:




...and then when I opened the door further:




He opened the little drawer in the bottom of a plastic cabinet:




I guess he thought his little mouseys needed tp play with Kleenex, because when I picked it all up, there were two little toy mouseys under the shreds.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

[email protected] about some pictures?????? BTW the Russian is named Mandy


----------



## Momof4

Does anyone else get super excited when they order tortoise seed mixes?!?!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Delicious brick oven margarita pizza and local beers straight from the brewery.



What is on a margarita pizza?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Does anyone else get super excited when they order tortoise seed mixes?!?!



Hmmm let me think.... no. Lol Tortoises yes. I do get excited going to places with plants on clearance, does that count?


----------



## Jacqui

Waiting for my two daughters and their guys to join me for supper.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> What is on a margarita pizza?


----------



## smarch

June 24th 2012, I walked into my local Petco with one purpose, but one I never knew would change my life so much. I was depressed unlike ever before m and fish don't live all that long nor can you really touch them... I wanted a "real" pet and before I'd even met him I knew my tortoise would be named Franklin; yes just like the kids show. So happy 4th "gotcha day" and 9th birthday to my little munchkin!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Hmmm let me think.... no. Lol Tortoises yes. I do get excited going to places with plants on clearance, does that count?



Yep!! 
Your motherly instincts kick in and just know you can nurse it back to life.
We had a ton on the clearance rack for $3 from our heat spell but I always second guess if it's tort safe.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> What is on a margarita pizza?




My favorite!! 
It's tomato, mozzarella cheese, basil leaves and drizzled with olive oil sometimes. It usually has a thinner crust.


----------



## Momof4

I just ordered 7lbs of pasture seed from grow organic!! 
I can't wait to plant it! I need to try a small patch first. It's so hot here I'm not sure how well it grow. 
Gosh, I don't want to wait until Oct or Nov.


----------



## Yvonne G

This is my daughter's last day in Hawaii. She and her husband are each going their separate ways. She sent me a picture of Jim on the Harley he rented, and another "selfie" of herself laying on the beach, but all that's in the picture are her feet and a view of the ocean and the beach.


----------



## bouaboua

Mosquito，Mosquito，mosquito.......


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> This is my daughter's last day in Hawaii. She and her husband are each going their separate ways. She sent me a picture of Jim on the Harley he rented, and another "selfie" of herself laying on the beach, but all that's in the picture are her feet and a view of the ocean and the beach.



I hope her toes were painted


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Mosquito，Mosquito，mosquito.......




In China?


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> In China?


Yes. I hate mosquito, but mosquito loves me.....


----------



## smarch

Oh my goodness he was so little!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO.

Happy Weekend~~.


----------



## Momof4

Took my baby girl to the dog park for the 1st time in a couple of years! She had so much fun!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Yep!!
> Your motherly instincts kick in and just know you can nurse it back to life.
> We had a ton on the clearance rack for $3 from our heat spell but I always second guess if it's tort safe.



Next time be brave. Get it and then come ask us. If it's not, plant it in a mom tortoise area.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Yes. I hate mosquito, but mosquito loves me.....



That's cuz you are so sweet.


----------



## Myroli

bouaboua said:


> Yes. I hate mosquito, but mosquito loves me.....


If you eat pickles everyday they won't bother you, it's a natural bug repellent


----------



## Momof4

Finding Dory is a really cute movie!

Note to self: don't go to a kids movie and think it's going to be quiet and relaxing!! 
OMG! The family behind us was obnoxious! And another family let their little kid cry in the theater for about 15 minutes.


----------



## Jacqui

Myroli said:


> If you eat pickles everyday they won't bother you, it's a natural bug repellent



Lol I need to try this, because they love me too.


----------



## Jacqui

I want a bit crazy last night and told my daughter I would do the decorations for her wedding and reception. I who have never gone to a real wedding or even a party. Eeekk! She wants "rustic" and most of the things I thought of were sold early in the season and are sold out now.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Finding Dory is a really cute movie!
> 
> Note to self: don't go to a kids movie and think it's going to be quiet and relaxing!!
> OMG! The family behind us was obnoxious! And another family let their little kid cry in the theater for about 15 minutes.



We had a field trip of kids in the store Friday and were they ever noisy. Even after they left, your ears were not ringing, but in shock perhaps


----------



## Momof4

Myroli said:


> If you eat pickles everyday they won't bother you, it's a natural bug repellent




Wow! Never heard that one!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I want a bit crazy last night and told my daughter I would do the decorations for her wedding and reception. I who have never gone to a real wedding or even a party. Eeekk! She wants "rustic" and most of the things I thought of were sold early in the season and are sold out now.




Pinterest will be your friend! So many cute inexpensive ideas!! 
What a great mom!!


----------



## Myroli

Momof4 said:


> Wow! Never heard that one!


It's something I've grown up doing here in Texas, not many people have heard of it(even here) but it really works, if I eat a pickle at least 3-4 times a week, I stop getting bug bites


----------



## Yvonne G

Myroli said:


> It's something I've grown up doing here in Texas, not many people have heard of it(even here) but it really works, if I eat a pickle at least 3-4 times a week, I stop getting bug bites



Stands to reason. If you put a bit of vinegar in the horse's water trough it repels flies off the horse too. I guess I'll start eating more pickles.


----------



## Yvonne G

I looked it up:
"
Topical Mosquito Repellents


Lemon Eucalyptus oil can be used to repel mosquitoes.
Rubbing the skin with baby oil or imitation vanilla extract repels biting insects such as mosquitoes and blackflies.
One of our favorite remedies is rubbing apple cider vinegar on your skin to repel insects. *If you take in enough apple cider vinegar by putting it on foods you eat, you’ll develop a body odor that will repel insects, including *black flies. One great and refreshing summer drink for this purpose is switchel, made from apple cider vinegar.
Some people swear garlic works and swallow slivered garlic to ward off these summer pests. Others take garlic tablets or rub garlic juice directly on their skin. Some people apply onion or radish juice for the same purpose"


----------



## bouaboua

Myroli said:


> It's something I've grown up doing here in Texas, not many people have heard of it(even here) but it really works, if I eat a pickle at least 3-4 times a week, I stop getting bug bites


Let me see if I can score some pickle here in China.. Or I'll pack some on my next trip here. Custom may wonder why......


----------



## CathyNed

Momof4 said:


> In China?


I also got eaten by mosquitos in China....and in every other country ive visited that had mosquitos...they love me.....the feeling is not mutual!!!


----------



## CathyNed

IM ON HOLIDAYS!!! Term finished up on Friday. Im officially off work until 30th of August!!WOHOO!!!


----------



## Jacqui

CathyNed said:


> IM ON HOLIDAYS!!! Term finished up on Friday. Im officially off work until 30th of August!!WOHOO!!!



So whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Jacqui

Myroli said:


> It's something I've grown up doing here in Texas, not many people have heard of it(even here) but it really works, if I eat a pickle at least 3-4 times a week, I stop getting bug bites



So maybe those cucumber slices and onions is my body's way of craving them to help with skeeters. Guess that means I need to buy more!


----------



## Jacqui

Life is strange. My eldest son broke up with his girlfriend and moved into his brother's house this week. Now all four of my children (and two boyfriends) live together.


----------



## Jacqui

Good night!


----------



## Jacqui

Saw a couple of beautiful fireworks displays on the way to work.


----------



## Jacqui

Have a great night all!


----------



## Myroli

Yvonne G said:


> I looked it up:
> "
> Topical Mosquito Repellents
> 
> 
> Lemon Eucalyptus oil can be used to repel mosquitoes.
> Rubbing the skin with baby oil or imitation vanilla extract repels biting insects such as mosquitoes and blackflies.
> One of our favorite remedies is rubbing apple cider vinegar on your skin to repel insects. *If you take in enough apple cider vinegar by putting it on foods you eat, you’ll develop a body odor that will repel insects, including *black flies. One great and refreshing summer drink for this purpose is switchel, made from apple cider vinegar.
> Some people swear garlic works and swallow slivered garlic to ward off these summer pests. Others take garlic tablets or rub garlic juice directly on their skin. Some people apply onion or radish juice for the same purpose"


My grandma just drinks a cup of Apple cider vinegar everyday, but it's for the health benefits(i don't remember what) and she says it's disgusting, but she's never been a fan of things with too much vinegar taste in it. I have a hard time eating a whole pickle all at once, I generally have to eat part of it at a time throughout the day, but I never remember to put things like bug repellent and sunscreen on, so this is easier/better for me.


----------



## Jacqui

We use to put vinegar in the dog's water to help with the bad breath.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! May your week be off to a great start!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! May your week be off to a great start!



Mine sure is! My daughter is back from vacation and the responsibility for her animals and plants is now off my back!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Mine sure is! My daughter is back from vacation and the responsibility for her animals and plants is now off my back!!!!!



But what will you do with all that extra time?


----------



## CathyNed

CathyNed said:


> IM ON HOLIDAYS!!! Term finished up on Friday. Im officially off work until 30th of August!!WOHOO!!!


Im planning to go on a safari in Kenya and Tanzania if i can get things under control around here. I do like to travel.


----------



## Jacqui

CathyNed said:


> Im planning to go on a safari in Kenya and Tanzania if i can get things under control around here. I do like to travel.



How neat!


----------



## CathyNed

Jacqui said:


> How neat!


It will be if i can pull it off. Have been wanting to go for a couple years.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> But what will you do with all that extra time?



One thing I have to do for sure is set up the soaker hose in the Aldabran yard. The soaker hose is one of those with tiny holes all along the top length and it shoots out a thin spray of water from each hole. It was a little over 100F yesterday and when I walked down to the mailbox I saw that BO was foaming a little. He was in the shade, but it was still pretty hot. Their mud waller is in the sun, so he wasn't using it at that moment.


----------



## Yvonne G

My daughter brought me back a package of cookies - Honolulu Cookie Company, Hawaiian Tropical Collection. I made the mistake of opening the package and trying one. I couldn't stop eating them! 

You should see how brown she is. She loved it there and she's planning another trip next summer, this time including her daughter who lives in New Jersey. (I don't see the attraction, myself.)


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter brought me back a package of cookies - Honolulu Cookie Company, Hawaiian Tropical Collection. I made the mistake of opening the package and trying one. I couldn't stop eating them!
> 
> You should see how brown she is. She loved it there and she's planning another trip next summer, this time including her daughter who lives in New Jersey. (I don't see the attraction, myself.)




Those cookies are awesome!!
That's because you're a troll!
Hawaii is actually very relaxing and laid back.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Those cookies are awesome!!
> That's because you're a troll!
> Hawaii is actually very relaxing and laid back.



Yes, and she really needed that (relaxing and laid back). She had been waking up at 3a and not able to go back to sleep, so she'd get up and clean house. You should see her house. There's not a speck of dirt anywhere in there - really puts me to shame with my dirty bridge/cave. She said she was able to sleep in every day in Hawaii.


----------



## Yvonne G

News Flash! It's hot, folks!! I laid out the soaker hose and the tortoises are sitting in the mist from it. Tomorrow morning when it's cooler I'm going to try to hang it (pointing upside down) from the trees instead of laying it on the ground. It might not work because the hose is flexible, but I'll try it and see. The tortoises tend to drag it around laying on the ground. What I really need is the drip pipe up on T-posts like I have in the rain forest.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> News Flash! It's hot, folks!! I laid out the soaker hose and the tortoises are sitting in the mist from it. Tomorrow morning when it's cooler I'm going to try to hang it (pointing upside down) from the trees instead of laying it on the ground. It might not work because the hose is flexible, but I'll try it and see. The tortoises tend to drag it around laying on the ground. What I really need is the drip pipe up on T-posts like I have in the rain forest.




I'd like to see how it works!


----------



## mike taylor

Just got home from four days in San Benito with Kelly and his family. Truly awesome people. Here are some pictures of my boys and tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G

You went to Kelly's AGAIN?????


----------



## Yvonne G

I keep going out to check on the soaker hose, and the stupid thing puts all the pressure out in the first 5' of hose, then it's just a dribble for the rest of the 75'.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I keep going out to check on the soaker hose, and the stupid thing puts all the pressure out in the first 5' of hose, then it's just a dribble for the rest of the 75'.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> You went to Kelly's AGAIN?????


Yes ! I love it out there. It's like going somewhere tropical but not having to leave Texas.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter brought me back a package of cookies - Honolulu Cookie Company, Hawaiian Tropical Collection. I made the mistake of opening the package and trying one. I couldn't stop eating them!
> 
> You should see how brown she is. She loved it there and she's planning another trip next summer, this time including her daughter who lives in New Jersey. (I don't see the attraction, myself.)


I had those before. Sure is good! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Yes ! I love it out there. It's like going somewhere tropical but not having to leave Texas.


We will love to go sometime soon.


----------



## mike taylor

Steven you would love it so much you'd move to Texas . It's hot but topical. All the ebony trees are awesome. Birds I've never seen . Crazy plants ! An best of all just awesome people to hangout with . They let us use a house they have on the land free of charge . Jan an my wife went food shopping. They cooked awesome together. I got to meet Kelly's brother an sister in law . You go an just don't want to leave.


----------



## bouaboua

Let me set it up with my wife for a trip in next few weeks. I may just move there. I have couple projects coming up soon also in Texas. Looks like Texas is calling..............


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

I am thinking I might be needing a new pair of shoes...


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Just got home from four days in San Benito with Kelly and his family. Truly awesome people. Here are some pictures of my boys and tortoises.
> 
> View attachment 178318
> View attachment 178319



Nice lookin'


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I am thinking I might be needing a new pair of shoes...
> View attachment 178353



Naw...you've got air conditioning.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I am thinking I might be needing a new pair of shoes...
> View attachment 178353



You think?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> You think?



Not often, it hurts my head.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Not often, it hurts my head.



Lol!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I put the soaker hose up in the tree. It works much better that way. Now if the branches hold. The mimosa branches are pretty brittle.




That yard used to be (many years ago) part of the driveway for this property, so the top soil (that I added) is only about 8" deep. Once the ground gets saturated the water starts pooling on the decomposed granite and road base then works its way downhill, which means it runs out into MY driveway then down onto the street. Here's hoping the soaker hose puts out so little water that that doesn't happen. It's supposed to be 108F for the next three days.

The next time my "unpaid worker from San Diego" comes to visit (@Will - I have some leopard babies for you) I'm going to have him pound T-posts and set up the drip in there like he did for the Manouria rain forest.


----------



## Momof4

Is Salvia tort safe?


----------



## Yvonne G

I doubt they'll eat it - too pungent.


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey. Where ya been? Working?


----------



## juli11

Good evening all! Rainy whether here


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I doubt they'll eat it - too pungent.



I didn't buy it. I hate plant shopping!


----------



## Momof4

My new seeds came in!
I'm trying a new company that ships worldwide! Their named Sulcata Grove. I usually use tortoisesupply but like trying new venders.

I'll plant it when I get back from vacation because my pet sitter won't be able to keep it watered in this heat.


----------



## juli11

Is anybody watching the European football cup?


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> I am thinking I might be needing a new pair of shoes...
> View attachment 178353


I hate buying new shoes. You get them all comfortable then the bottom fall off. I have a pair of work boots that are three or four years old that the wife wants me to trash . Nope not going to happen. I love them things when working in the yard.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I hate buying new shoes. You get them all comfortable then the bottom fall off. I have a pair of work boots that are three or four years old that the wife wants me to trash . Nope not going to happen. I love them things when working in the yard.



I agree.


----------



## Yvonne G

juli11 said:


> Good evening all! Rainy whether here
> View attachment 178418



What I wouldn't do for a nice, cooling rain right about now!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I hate buying new shoes. You get them all comfortable then the bottom fall off. I have a pair of work boots that are three or four years old that the wife wants me to trash . Nope not going to happen. I love them things when working in the yard.



Flips flops are my friend.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Flips flops are my friend.


I got some also. I use them to walk out to the shop to get a beer or some food out of my freezer.


----------



## juli11

Yvonne G said:


> What I wouldn't do for a nice, cooling rain right about now!!!



No not all day... The tortoises become crazy.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Flips flops are my friend.



I like them, but when my feet get wet they are slippy sliddy for me.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Temps this week are only in the 80s, celebrate good temps!


----------



## MPRC

Running off to the woods for two nights, this is our first time using a Tortoise sitter. 
*I'm leaving TFO open and logged in in case of emergency* 
Should be an easy one for her since the weather is nice and I'm about to stuff them full of mazuri as a treat.


----------



## Yvonne G

My soaker hose idea was a bust. When I went out last night to do my evening chores the water had pooled in my driveway and was running down the hill to the street. I'm going to go to Lowe's and see if they make some sort of timer that turns the water on and off. Maybe having it on only during the hottest part of the day for an hour, then off for a bit, then back on will work better.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> My soaker hose idea was a bust. When I went out last night to do my evening chores the water had pooled in my driveway and was running down the hill to the street. I'm going to go to Lowe's and see if they make some sort of timer that turns the water on and off. Maybe having it on only during the hottest part of the day for an hour, then off for a bit, then back on will work better.




I loved the timer I had a couple of years ago but it was exposed to the hot sun and quit on me. I never replaced it. When I do I'll have to block it and keep it shaded.

I was just informed by my 10 yr old that I spend more money on the tortoises than I do on her


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I loved the timer I had a couple of years ago but it was exposed to the hot sun and quit on me. I never replaced it. When I do I'll have to block it and keep it shaded.
> 
> I was just informed by my 10 yr old that I spend more money on the tortoises than I do on her



Aw, poor abused baby! Maybe she needs some mom-and-me time. How about you take her to the frozen yogurt place this afternoon...just the two of you.


----------



## MPRC

Yay! Truck is packed, I'm off to camp for a few days. Photos will be forthcoming.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, poor abused baby! Maybe she needs some mom-and-me time. How about you take her to the frozen yogurt place this afternoon...just the two of you.



This kid is all about hormonal drama!! We gets lots of time together, maybe too much


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> Yay! Truck is packed, I'm off to camp for a few days. Photos will be forthcoming.



Have fun!! 
It's hard preparing everything for a pet sitter! 
I'm chopping food now for the torts and labeling containers for ours. 
We'll be gone a week. 
Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Have fun!!
> It's hard preparing everything for a pet sitter!
> I'm chopping food now for the torts and labeling containers for ours.
> We'll be gone a week.
> Can't wait to see your pics!



Where did you say you're going? I'm too lazy to go back and look for it. I don't know how you can go away for a whole week. I'd never be able to do that. I'd miss my cave/bridge too much.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Where did you say you're going? I'm too lazy to go back and look for it. I don't know how you can go away for a whole week. I'd never be able to do that. I'd miss my cave/bridge too much.




Headed to Cabo, Mexico! 
A week is long but trust me I'll be home sick!! 
We have a great pet sitter but she's not home all day like me so she can spray down the enclosures 8x a day like me. 
I think I'll have her wait to put them outside until she comes home for her lunch.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Headed to Cabo, Mexico!
> A week is long but trust me I'll be home sick!!
> We have a great pet sitter but she's not home all day like me so she can spray down the enclosures 8x a day like me.
> I think I'll have her wait to put them outside until she comes home for her lunch.



But but you are going to miss the 4th of July!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> But but you are going to miss the 4th of July!




I know!! It will be weird!! 
That reminds me, I have to tell the pet sitter that her and her daughter can watch the fireworks from our driveway.


----------



## dmmj

I think I am a little afraid of winning the lottery. the odds are so high that if I won I'm afraid of shark would swim out of the ocean and bite me, a plane would crash into my house, following a lightning strike upon which a meteor would fall on top of me.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!!!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I think I am a little afraid of winning the lottery. the odds are so high that if I won I'm afraid of shark would swim out of the ocean and bite me, a plane would crash into my house, following a lightning strike upon which a meteor would fall on top of me.



There is that.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!!



Morning!


----------



## Momof4

Headed to the airport! A bit nervous but I'll survive


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I think I am a little afraid of winning the lottery. the odds are so high that if I won I'm afraid of shark would swim out of the ocean and bite me, a plane would crash into my house, following a lightning strike upon which a meteor would fall on top of me.



Yes...always things to be worried about happening to you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Headed to the airport! A bit nervous but I'll survive



Have fun. We'll still be here when you get back.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Have fun. We'll still be here when you get back.




I'm not going anywhere! 
I'm addicted to to you guys!!
I may share a few pics


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Have fun. We'll still be here when you get back.



We will?


----------



## Jacqui

Get a sulcata they said. You won't have to mow they said...



Yeah, right.


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy, did you find Mexico ?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Kathy, did you find Mexico ?



I sure did!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I sure did!!!
> View attachment 178662



Did you play in the water already?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## bouaboua

Surely a early bird...


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Surely a early bird...



At work.


----------



## bouaboua

This time of the day?? Your boss batter pay you well.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Did you play in the water already?



Just the pool. It's only a 2 hour flight so we grocery shopped, swam, ate dinner. 
We are going to try to rent wave runners today.


----------



## Yvonne G

I learned my lesson about defrosting fish in the microwave (last time I forgot it was in there for over a day and my kitchen still smells fishy), so this a.m. I defrosted the fish fillets outside in the sun. Then later cut it all up into turtle size bites. So I've been smelling fishy hands for a few hours now and finally decided maybe vinegar will cut the fish smell. So now I'm smelling vinegarey hands. There is no justice in the world.

(I wonder if I have a lemon)


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I learned my lesson about defrosting fish in the microwave (last time I forgot it was in there for over a day and my kitchen still smells fishy), so this a.m. I defrosted the fish fillets outside in the sun. Then later cut it all up into turtle size bites. So I've been smelling fishy hands for a few hours now and finally decided maybe vinegar will cut the fish smell. So now I'm smelling vinegarey hands. There is no justice in the world.
> 
> (I wonder if I have a lemon)


I've heard ketchup will help remove fishy odors from your hands, but have not tried it myself.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> This time of the day?? Your boss batter pay you well.



Wednesday and Saturdays I work from 10:30 pm to 7 am.


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> I've heard ketchup will help remove fishy odors from your hands, but have not tried it myself.



Interesting, but hadn't heard of it.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne are you drinking lots of fluids?


----------



## Jacqui

Steven, how is the trip going?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Wednesday and Saturdays I work from 10:30 pm to 7 am.




That's a tough schedule.


----------



## jaizei

Nights are kinda nice to work sometimes. Don't know if I'd want to do it long term.


----------



## jaizei

Plus there's something magical about Whataburger @ 3am.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Plus there's something magical about Whataburger @ 3am.



Never been there


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Never been there



Best burger you can get at 3-4 am. I also had a bit of an addiction to their honey butter chicken biscuits for a while too.


----------



## jaizei

Now I'm hungry again. (and I just ate).


----------



## mike taylor

Whataburger is awesome!


----------



## Momof4

Good evening!!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Mike, it's Friday again


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne are you drinking lots of fluids?



Not any more than usual. I drink a bottle of water with lunch and then I keep a bottle near me for the rest of the day and evening. I just have a real hard time drinking if I'm not thirsty - and I'm usually not thirsty.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Not any more than usual. I drink a bottle of water with lunch and then I keep a bottle near me for the rest of the day and evening. I just have a real hard time drinking if I'm not thirsty - and I'm usually not thirsty.



Think of it as a medicine you need to take.


----------



## Jacqui

I can't believe it is only going to be in the 60s tomorrow.


----------



## Yvonne G

I took my truck in for a smog check this a.m., and, the nerve of that guy! I'm incensed! He had the audacity to move my seat back so his long legs would fit in the driver seat. It's only about 50' from the parking space to the dynamometer. Couldn't he squeeze in for that length of time? Now it's going to take me forever to figure out where I had it and get it readjusted. And besides that...I've been going to that same smog station for years and years. This truck is an '05. That means it's been checked at that station for at least 6 times. It has always taken about a half hour. After about 7 or 8 minutes it was ready. I asked him why it took so little time. He said the newer vehicles (Eleven years???) don't take that much time. I don't have to put them on the dynamometer. This is the first time since I bought that truck it hasn't been smogged on the dynamometer. I feel gypped.


----------



## Jacqui

*hands Yvonne the cheese*


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> Not any more than usual. I drink a bottle of water with lunch and then I keep a bottle near me for the rest of the day and evening. I just have a real hard time drinking if I'm not thirsty - and I'm usually not thirsty.


Put your water in a Bud can then it's easer to drink and drink and drink !!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *hands Yvonne the cheese*



It was sort of hard to type that last post. My tongue was so firmly in my cheek that it covered my eye tooth and I couldn't see the keyboard.


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Put your water in a Bud can then it's easer to drink and drink and drink !!!



That would be fine if one liked beer. But pahleeze! Yuck!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> That would be fine if one liked beer. But pahleeze! Yuck!


It's not beer it's water . You'll just drink more something about the can .


----------



## Yvonne G

I doubt it. Way back BKS (before kidney stones) I was a Coke-a-holic. I had to have my Coke in either a bottle or glass because I felt it didn't taste the same from a can. But, ok - you're the expert. I'll give a beer can a try!


----------



## Jacqui

If I have to drink water, I need ice in it.


----------



## mike taylor

Would you just look at them colors on Merle !


----------



## mike taylor

Yes it's Friday! Plus a bonus day off Monday!


----------



## Jacqui

Guess what I am doing tonight...


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

So serious ! 
Im just going to watch How to Train your Pet Dragon series on Netflix while my boyfriend thinks its okay to invite people over without asking me. The nerve. This has happened before & im surprised he's doing it again. I must not have made myself clear last time but ohhh just he wait.


----------



## bouaboua

Makes me hungry here....


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Makes me hungry here....



Makes me over filled here...


----------



## Momof4

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> So serious !
> Im just going to watch How to Train your Pet Dragon series on Netflix while my boyfriend thinks its okay to invite people over without asking me. The nerve. This has happened before & im surprised he's doing it again. I must not have made myself clear last time but ohhh just he wait.




Not cool!!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Momof4 said:


> Not cool!!


I know  the perks of living together.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I can't believe it is only going to be in the 60s tomorrow.



Yeah, but, according to the news, you're right in the middle of a proposed tornado.


----------



## MPRC

Be a hermit and hide in the bedroom! Blame your migraine/cramps/introversion. 
My BF and I have an agreement. YOU invited guests over, YOU entertain them.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, but, according to the news, you're right in the middle of a proposed tornado.



Just part of normal life in this area


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Oh i did exactly that.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

whats up?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Makes me over filled here...


----------



## juli11

5 hours left... Germany against Italy... Hardcore game!


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Saturday everyone! Thursday I took in a female 3 toe box turtle. Yesterday I took in a male 3 toe box turtle. And this morning I'm expecting a young female sulcata. I was supposed to pick up my vacuum cleaner from the shop yesterday and I forgot. So after the sulcata comes today, I have to make a special trip in to town to get the durned thing. It wasn't picking up good. I'd sprinkle the carpet deodorizer on the carpet and even going over it and over it, some of the crystals remained. Hopefully he was able to fix it. He also told me bagless vacuums weren't made to pick up those crystals. It plugs up the filter. The crystals are like sand. So does that mean I shouldn't use the vacuum on the carpet because it might plug up the filters? Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Saturday everyone! Thursday I took in a female 3 toe box turtle. Yesterday I took in a male 3 toe box turtle. And this morning I'm expecting a young female sulcata. I was supposed to pick up my vacuum cleaner from the shop yesterday and I forgot. So after the sulcata comes today, I have to make a special trip in to town to get the durned thing. It wasn't picking up good. I'd sprinkle the carpet deodorizer on the carpet and even going over it and over it, some of the crystals remained. Hopefully he was able to fix it. He also told me bagless vacuums weren't made to pick up those crystals. It plugs up the filter. The crystals are like sand. So does that mean I shouldn't use the vacuum on the carpet because it might plug up the filters? Never heard of such a thing.




Me either, but last time I took my in for a broken belt that can't be fixed at home, it was expensive!!


----------



## Yvonne G

He charges $85 for a tune-up and $7 additional if I want the belts replaced.


----------



## Yvonne G

The 'female' tortoise I was waiting for turns out to be male. He's a very pretty sulcata, about 40lbs, 10 years old. The owner belonged to a forum (couldn't remember which one), so he learned about moisture and pyramiding. He bought some seeds that the forum sold, but didn't like the way they bad mouthed members and their tortoises, so he quit them. Since we don't sell seeds, I don't think we're the bad guys here.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's hot out there!


----------



## Yvonne G

I only have to post 8 more messages and I will have reached the milestone 60,000. I guess I'm quite the blow hard.


----------



## Moozillion

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats up?


DUDE!!!! So nice to hear you're still around!!!!


----------



## RV's mom

Hi everyone! Just checking in and giving a greeting...........
I had surgery and am on the recoup side of things ... I'll try to be here more often, checking in and making comment. And maybe recipes too on a different board. I'm rather laid up, can't do much for myself but go to the restroom and wash my face. I'll be happier when I can cook and do dishes. At least I can reach the laptop and play on the web.

be well, and HAPPY 4th of July!


----------



## dmmj

I've been trying to figure out if it's against the rules to ask for a kidney. It would have to be a donation and I would benefit from it. I want her to miss this past couple weeks I'm sick as a dog weak and tired, how was your day?


----------



## mike taylor

Check this beast out !


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> I've been trying to figure out if it's against the rules to ask for a kidney. It would have to be a donation and I would benefit from it. I want her to miss this past couple weeks I'm sick as a dog weak and tired, how was your day?




Sorry you're not feeling well David.
I had a feeling you were under the weather
I think about you everyday while I use my garden tools you gave me.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's hot out there!



I just turned on the car's heater to warm up.


----------



## Jacqui

sharkstar said:


> Hi everyone! Just checking in and giving a greeting...........
> I had surgery and am on the recoup side of things ... I'll try to be here more often, checking in and making comment. And maybe recipes too on a different board. I'm rather laid up, can't do much for myself but go to the restroom and wash my face. I'll be happier when I can cook and do dishes. At least I can reach the laptop and play on the web.
> 
> be well, and HAPPY 4th of July!



Can we ask surgery for what? Glad you are on the uphill side of things.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I've been trying to figure out if it's against the rules to ask for a kidney. It would have to be a donation and I would benefit from it. I want her to miss this past couple weeks I'm sick as a dog weak and tired, how was your day?



Sorry *hugs*. When does she come?


----------



## Jacqui

Been enjoying fireworks inbetween the rain drops on the way to work. They always seen so magical.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Been enjoying fireworks inbetween the rain drops on the way to work. They always seen so magical.



Our hotel is doing a big 4th celebration with a buffet, fire show and fireworks on the beach!! 
We're not missing out!!
I love buffets


----------



## mike taylor

Hope you fill better David . Don't think you want one of my kidneys. They're miss treated with alcohol. I wish I could fly out to help you by giving you one . You'll find one just hang in there .


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Our hotel is doing a big 4th celebration with a buffet, fire show and fireworks on the beach!!
> We're not missing out!!
> I love buffets



I like buffets, too.


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie, it was raining all day and cool. Queenie thought she was transported back to OR


----------



## mike taylor

It finally stopped raining here . I think Maggie brong us the Oregon rain
An dropped it off . Then she ran back to Oregon laughing the whole way .


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning Jacqui. I have a whole bushel of horse apples . Bahahaha


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> Good morning Jacqui. I have a whole bushel of horse apples . Bahahaha


Horse apples or road apples ?


----------



## mike taylor

We call them horse apples here . But they maybe called Jacqui bombs. Bahahaha


----------



## Jacqui

What do you think about these?


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I've been trying to figure out if it's against the rules to ask for a kidney. It would have to be a donation and I would benefit from it. I want her to miss this past couple weeks I'm sick as a dog weak and tired, how was your day?



Aw dang! Wish I could help.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Check this beast out !
> 
> View attachment 178980



I got a match for you:



Where did you see this beast, Mike? At Kelly's???


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> What do you think about these?
> 
> View attachment 179019
> View attachment 179020



I'm a big fan of metal sculpture. I have several small pieces here.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I got a match for you:
> View attachment 179021
> 
> 
> Where did you see this beast, Mike? At Kelly's???



It's Mike's newest boarder.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It's Mike's newest boarder.



WHAT???


----------



## Yvonne G

Didn't have any luck with the previous diet, so today I'm starting a new one. I've got to get rid of this bloated belly!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> It's hot out there!


I'm thinking "How nice it is"

Truthfully I'm liking the forecast shown at the bottom.


----------



## Jacqui

Somebody already bought the duck. Didn't buy the one I saw last year and was hoping somebody had it this year, but nope. For a year, I have been visualizing it by the snapper pool.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> WHAT???



He moved in with Mike.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> I got a match for you:
> View attachment 179021
> 
> 
> Where did you see this beast, Mike? At Kelly's???


In my back yard . Hehehe


----------



## mike taylor

Kevin had to rehome Hal . So I took him in .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Some of you may know of my "bestest cat buddy, Baxter"

well let me tell you something you probably don't know, the huge hardy fuchsia in the front has great, flower heavy branches that drape to the ground, and the local humming birds love them and battle for the plant as territory. Baxter, being not just cute and cuddly, is also very smart. He camps out under those branches and waits for "bird-distraction" to take place, launching himself into the air and bringing one down. In the past I've tried to rescue the little buggers, but they contain maybe 1/4 oz. of blood, and after being pierced by a cats canine there's no saving them. Yet Baxter is so cute and cuddly!

that's Ava on the other side for size comparison. Well her butt end actually …


----------



## RV's mom

dmmj said:


> I've been trying to figure out if it's against the rules to ask for a kidney. It would have to be a donation and I would benefit from it. I want her to miss this past couple weeks I'm sick as a dog weak and tired, how was your day?



If I had a kidney to give, I would. You've been a good friend on the board. 

My days are busy scheduling meds so they are not given together, or too close together. I nap ~ a LOT ~ and work on my home PT routine. After my heavier meds, thank you.

I had a 're-do' of my L knee. The first was done some 5+ years ago and was just never right. It took some 5 years of complaints and going to different physicians for them so see that I wasn't a complainer looking for meds, that YES there was SOMETHING WRONG WITH IT. Idiots. But I like the surgeon. He is a titan. No, a wizard......... no.. a GOD. I have much more support and less pain even after surgery, than in the weeks and years leading up to having the re-do.

and listen to my mouth run.. gotta love the meds.


----------



## RV's mom

Jacqui said:


> Can we ask surgery for what? Glad you are on the uphill side of things.



revision of the L knee arthroplasty. It means I've had the L knee replaced already and it wasn't right... and so they had to do it all over again. When the doc started talking of hammers and chisels, I tuned things out...


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Didn't have any luck with the previous diet, so today I'm starting a new one. I've got to get rid of this bloated belly!!!



I need to go back to eating normal amount of food next week I think. 

Though I think my friends at Taco Bell miss me everytime I go on a diet.


----------



## Yvonne G

M-m-m...Taco Bell!

The older you get, the harder it is to lose weight. I don't eat breakfast. In fact no food or drink goes into my mouth until lunch time. For lunch I generally cook something. I eat a big lunch and drink a bottle of water. Then no more food or drink until evening when I have a snack and another bottle of water. I don't know my calorie intake, but it really can't be all that much.

This new thing I'm trying is called Golo. It's supposed to help you lose weight by managing your insulin. It's not going to work either, though, because I can't eat like they want you to eat. I have their supplement, which I'm supposed to take 3 times a day with a meal. So this a.m. I ate a piece of buttered toast and the supplement pill, and drank a bottle of water. I ate my normal lunch with the pill and a bottle of water. And I'll have another pill with my snack in the evening. But they want you to figure out how much you need to eat. Too much brain work for me. I can't eat three meals a day. I'm just not that hungry.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> M-m-m...Taco Bell!
> 
> The older you get, the harder it is to lose weight. I don't eat breakfast. In fact no food or drink goes into my mouth until lunch time. For lunch I generally cook something. I eat a big lunch and drink a bottle of water. Then no more food or drink until evening when I have a snack and another bottle of water. I don't know my calorie intake, but it really can't be all that much.
> 
> This new thing I'm trying is called Golo. It's supposed to help you lose weight by managing your insulin. It's not going to work either, though, because I can't eat like they want you to eat. I have their supplement, which I'm supposed to take 3 times a day with a meal. So this a.m. I ate a piece of buttered toast and the supplement pill, and drank a bottle of water. I ate my normal lunch with the pill and a bottle of water. And I'll have another pill with my snack in the evening. But they want you to figure out how much you need to eat. Too much brain work for me. I can't eat three meals a day. I'm just not that hungry.




Why are you trying to lose weight silly? 
1. You look great! 
2. You're not a spring chicken
3. You live under a bridge
3. You're pretty healthy
4. You are active

Enjoy yourself. 
But you should at least have a bite of something in the morning. 
Glass of juice, 1/2 banana or maybe a hard boiled egg?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Why are you trying to lose weight silly?
> 1. You look great!
> 2. You're not a spring chicken
> 3. You live under a bridge
> 3. You're pretty healthy
> 4. You are active
> 
> Enjoy yourself.
> But you should at least have a bite of something in the morning.
> Glass of juice, 1/2 banana or maybe a hard boiled egg?



I'd just like to get rid of this big belly. I have pretty big boobs (not bragging), and my belly sticks out further than my boobs. I hide it well with my clothes, but I'm not comfortable with it.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I'd just like to get rid of this big belly. I have pretty big boobs (not bragging), and my belly sticks out further than my boobs. I hide it well with my clothes, but I'm not comfortable with it.



I can understand that!!
Have you tried sassy water?
A pitcher of water
Mint
Lemon
Cucumbers 
And grated ginger
It taste great like it came from the spa! If you drink it all day it can help with the belly. 
You pee all day though. 

I'm too fat to even buy a 
forum shirt
After this Cabo trip I need to make diet changes.


----------



## Yvonne G

Now THAT sounds like something that I might like. I'll look it up on Google and give it a try. Sassy water, huh?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Now THAT sounds like something that I might like. I'll look it up on Google and give it a try. Sassy water, huh?



Yes, you will see it!! There's a YouTube video too. 
My sister turned me on to it and guess what? I'm gonna do it when I get back home!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I had to order a spearmint plant off Amazon. It'll be here by July 11th. But I doubt a 3" pot of mint plant will have the dozen leaves necessary for my sassy water!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Why are you trying to lose weight silly?
> 1. You look great!
> Enjoy yourself.
> But you should at least have a bite of something in the morning.
> Glass of juice, 1/2 banana,(?)or maybe a hard boiled egg?


I've met you Ms. Yvonne, and you need to lose weight as much as, "Tony Orlando and Dawn" need to get together for a reunion LP! That would include heartfelt songs such as, "Knock Three Times" and other mind numbing hits of the '70's.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've met you Ms. Yvonne, and you need to lose weight as much as, "Tony Orlando and Dawn" need to get together for a reunion LP! That would include heartfelt songs such as, "Knock Three Times" and other mind numbing hits of the '70's.



Hey, I like that song.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Happy 4th of July.


----------



## Jacqui

Turned my car heater on while driving to work today. Tomorrow it is suppose to be 100.


----------



## bouaboua

Morning ! ! !

Happy 4th~~


----------



## mike taylor

Morning tortoise forum. Happy 4th . Please take the time to thank your military for your freedom. As you sit down to dinner say a prayer for the ones that have fallen. God bless America!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Turned my car heater on while driving to work today. Tomorrow it is suppose to be 100.



Crazy!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I had to order a spearmint plant off Amazon. It'll be here by July 11th. But I doubt a 3" pot of mint plant will have the dozen leaves necessary for my sassy water!



They have regular mint in the produce section at any grocery store.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> They have regular mint in the produce section at any grocery store.



Really? I've never been in the market for it, so I haven't seen it. I'll look next time I'm at the store. I need to buy lemons anyway, so I'll be making a special trip tomorrow.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

bouaboua said:


> Morning ! ! !
> 
> Happy 4th~~





To All !


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Really? I've never been in the market for it, so I haven't seen it. I'll look next time I'm at the store. I need to buy lemons anyway, so I'll be making a special trip tomorrow.



It should be with the rosemary and basil. Sometimes it in a plastic container and live so you can plant it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thanks.


----------



## Jacqui

*looks around*


----------



## mike taylor

Hello Jacqui


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> *looks around*



Waves, happy 4th sweetie! 
Any plans?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Waves, happy 4th sweetie!
> Any plans?



Sleep!


----------



## Jacqui

How is the buffet Kathy?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Hello Jacqui



Howdy!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> How is the buffet Kathy?



It's starts in an hour!


----------



## MPRC

I just did a 15 mile bike ride, the first longer than 10mile ride in over a year because I've been sick and injured. Back on the road to reclaiming my sexy self. i know it's still here, under all these donut rolls.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> I just did a 15 mile bike ride, the first longer than 10mile ride in over a year because I've been sick and injured. Back on the road to reclaiming my sexy self. i know it's still here, under all these donut rolls.



Good for you girl!!!


----------



## Momof4

Here's an Adele parody, it's pretty funny. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154123436950132


----------



## Yvonne G

Tomorrow I'm having a termite inspection. Oh joy.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Tomorrow I'm having a termite inspection. Oh joy.



Hopefully they'll do the orange application if needed!!


----------



## smarch

Happy late July 4th to everyone. My family's pretty cool, took us a lot of work but we did this really cool thing and it was awesome. I'm the goofy looking 4


----------



## Yvonne G

Remind me to not give any credence to a guy who doesn't take care of termites for a living. The guy who took care of my spiders and roaches showed me "salt and pepper" droppings from drywood termites. So I tore down Dudley's old house last summer and built him a new one in the back yard. 

A few days or a week ago I saw, once again, the "salt and pepper" droppings around the bottom of Dudley's new house. I had a termite inspection this a.m. and she showed me the droppings under a magnifying glass. They are obviously tiny mouse droppings. I have a clean bill of health as far as termites go. Whew! Thank goodness. But I tore down a perfectly good tortoise house and spent many$$$ on new wood for another house, and I didn't need to.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Remind me to not give any credence to a guy who doesn't take care of termites for a living. The guy who took care of my spiders and roaches showed me "salt and pepper" droppings from drywood termites. So I tore down Dudley's old house last summer and built him a new one in the back yard.
> 
> A few days or a week ago I saw, once again, the "salt and pepper" droppings around the bottom of Dudley's new house. I had a termite inspection this a.m. and she showed me the droppings under a magnifying glass. They are obviously tiny mouse droppings. I have a clean bill of health as far as termites go. Whew! Thank goodness. But I tore down a perfectly good tortoise house and spent many$$$ on new wood for another house, and I didn't need to.



That sucks!! You could have used that money somewhere else!!! 
Lesson learned. 

It our last night in Cabo. We stayed in bed all day except for breakfast. 
Now getting a taxi into town for one last dinner. I can't wait to get home!!


----------



## Jacqui

Anybody want a slice?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Remind me to not give any credence to a guy who doesn't take care of termites for a living. The guy who took care of my spiders and roaches showed me "salt and pepper" droppings from drywood termites. So I tore down Dudley's old house last summer and built him a new one in the back yard.
> 
> A few days or a week ago I saw, once again, the "salt and pepper" droppings around the bottom of Dudley's new house. I had a termite inspection this a.m. and she showed me the droppings under a magnifying glass. They are obviously tiny mouse droppings. I have a clean bill of health as far as termites go. Whew! Thank goodness. But I tore down a perfectly good tortoise house and spent many$$$ on new wood for another house, and I didn't need to.


----------



## mctlong

Howdie.


----------



## mctlong

Jacqui said:


> Anybody want a slice?
> View attachment 179281


That looks fantastic. I'm starving! Started a low carb diet. :/


----------



## Momof4

mctlong said:


> That looks fantastic. I'm starving! Started a low carb diet. :/




I start healthier eating Thursday. 
Which diet? Or it just on your own?


----------



## jaizei

mctlong said:


> That looks fantastic. I'm starving! Started a low carb diet. :/




Low is better than "no" carb.


----------



## mike taylor

The big guy is on a grazing spree!


----------



## mike taylor

By the way that white fencing is 18" tall .


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Anybody want a slice?
> View attachment 179281



Dang that looks good!


----------



## Yvonne G

mctlong said:


> Howdie.



No, who are you really???


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> By the way that white fencing is 18" tall .




Pics like these scare the heck out of me!! I hope mine never gets that big!! Yikes!! 
He really is gorgeous though!!


----------



## mctlong

Momof4 said:


> I start healthier eating Thursday.
> Which diet? Or it just on your own?


Kind of a mix of several. Low carb (mostly veggies), no grain product, no artificial sweetener. Tough, but I've lost 4lbs in 2 weeks.



jaizei said:


> Low is better than "no" carb.


 True that!


----------



## mctlong

Yvonne G said:


> No, who are you really???


Good question. I've been asking myself that for years. If you find out, let me know.




mike taylor said:


> The big guy is on a grazing spree!
> 
> View attachment 179286


Nice! How long have you had this guy?


----------



## mike taylor

Since Saturday


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Pics like these scare the heck out of me!! I hope mine never gets that big!! Yikes!!
> He really is gorgeous though!!


Get ready ! He is only 14 years old so we've been told .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here is tonight's sunset,

9:05 pm PST …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here is tonight's sunset,
> View attachment 179296
> 9:05 pm PST …


Taken with my iPhone 6 and obviously no tri-pod.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Taken with my iPhone 6 and obviously no tri-pod.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Since Saturday



I didn't know that Kevin had such a large sulcata. Did he have it very long?


----------



## mike taylor

Like two years


----------



## MPRC

I am avoiding my resonsibilities and going to the hot springs today.


----------



## jaizei

mctlong said:


> Kind of a mix of several. Low carb (mostly veggies), no grain product, no artificial sweetener. Tough, but I've lost 4lbs in 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> True that!



You could always try powdered food 

https://diy.soylent.com/recipes

mmmmm science


----------



## mctlong

jaizei said:


> You could always try powdered food
> 
> https://diy.soylent.com/recipes
> 
> mmmmm science


Ew, ew, ew!!!


----------



## mctlong

Turns out I did not win the $400 million MegaMillions jackpot yesterday. Guess I'll have to return the new masereti....


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## Yvonne G

Hello, Steven.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Long time no see everyone! Been at least a few months.. 

I still have my redfoot tortoise, am newly married, annnd we received news that his work will be taking us from SC to Ken's neck of the woods in less than a year. Lots of house projects to do and another long cross country drive! 

Here's a mountain top wedding pic


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## bouaboua

Overnight shift again??


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Overnight shift again??



Every Wednesday and Saturday. In a couple of weeks, it will be two weeks straight.


----------



## Jacqui

Heavy rains and strong winds welcome to Thursday


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Every Wednesday and Saturday. In a couple of weeks, it will be two weeks straight.


Lots coffee???


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Lots coffee???



I don't like coffee.


----------



## Yvonne G

RosieRedfoot said:


> Long time no see everyone! Been at least a few months..
> 
> I still have my redfoot tortoise, am newly married, annnd we received news that his work will be taking us from SC to Ken's neck of the woods in less than a year. Lots of house projects to do and another long cross country drive!
> 
> Here's a mountain top wedding pic
> 
> View attachment 179401



By "Ken" you mean Cowboy Ken? So you're moving to Oregon?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I don't like coffee.



Me either! But coffee candy? Yumm!!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!!
Love sleeping in my own bed!!
Having my coffee while waiting for the baby to show up!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

15 hours and nothing!? I've got a weeping jade plant, that's worth yacking with y'all, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 15 hours and nothing!? I've got a weeping jade plant, that's worth yacking with y'all, right?


Wow…easy there CowboyKen or it didn't happen …


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow…easy there CowboyKen or it didn't happen …
> View attachment 179578


Stop giving your plants Coors to drink 
That wouldn't happen with Bud !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Stop giving your plants Coors to drink
> That wouldn't happen with Bud !


You are so right Grandpa!!! With that 3.2 Budweiser rice water it would be STANDING straight up sober. But with this quality, 5.0 Coors Original it weeps as a plant unable to walk the line with head tilted back.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You are so right Grandpa!!! With that 3.2 Budweiser rice water it would be STANDING straight up sober. But with this quality, 5.0 Coors Original it weeps as a plant unable to walk the line with head tilted back.


So you buy bud for your plants and just drink coors your self ! Shame on you . But at least you buy good beer for your plants ! Smiles !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Come on John help this man and his plants !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> So you buy bud for your plants and just drink coors your self ! Shame on you .


I'm in the land of, "Everyone Makes Their Home-brew". Fer real on that. I go out to dinner and I ask for a Coors, I'm offered Coors light! Then, if that 3.2 Coors being offered isn't good enough for me, they offer me Budweiser! I ask for the closest micro-brew they have like Coors original and they bring me a tray of shot glad samples to choose from. And don't think of finding one you like and sticking to it. Just like a trendy coffee drive thru, they change by the seasons!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Jacqui
I know I've mentioned that your plans for meeting up with your hubby at a special exit reminds me of a good, normal song. Unfortunately I've been unable to ever find the lyrics for you. The song, though, is "Exit 109" by Dale Watson. Here is the YouTube recording for you. I don't you the YouTube but I'm hoping you can enjoy… 



Let me know if this works.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Me either! But coffee candy? Yumm!!



I tried one this last week. Still tasted like coffee. Yuck.


----------



## MPRC

I'm going to need a coffee IV. I went to bed at 3am. I woke at at 5:30am to my friends cat trying to convince me to love it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow…easy there CowboyKen or it didn't happen …
> View attachment 179578



I hate to burst your balloon, but that plant looks like that because it's not getting enough light.


----------



## Jacqui

*waves* Hi Yvonne!


----------



## Momof4

So Yvonne what did you do for your birthday? Lunch, nap or weeding


----------



## Moozillion

RosieRedfoot said:


> Long time no see everyone! Been at least a few months..
> 
> I still have my redfoot tortoise, am newly married, annnd we received news that his work will be taking us from SC to Ken's neck of the woods in less than a year. Lots of house projects to do and another long cross country drive!
> 
> Here's a mountain top wedding pic
> 
> View attachment 179401


WONDERFUL photo!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Just yesterday the temps here were 96*F with a Heat Index of 108*.
But now I'm sitting under the overhang of our back patio during a thunderstorm! The temp is 86, but feels cooler due to the wind and light spray from the rain. AAAAAAH!!!!
I'm lovin' this!!!!


----------



## Momof4

I didn't realize how hot it was out!!
I weeded, planted pasture seeds, raked, gathered logs and stepping stones from around the property with a wheel barrow. 
I never use a wheel barrow!! I'm in love now!! 
I came in and I feel like I'm gonna die!!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> I didn't realize how hot it was out!!
> I weeded, planted pasture seeds, raked, gathered logs and stepping stones from around the property with a wheel barrow.
> I never use a wheel barrow!! I'm in love now!!
> I came in and I feel like I'm gonna die!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *waves* Hi Yvonne!



Hi, friend!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> So Yvonne what did you do for your birthday? Lunch, nap or weeding



My daughter took me to breakfast, gave me a cake and a $50 gift certificate to my favorite hardware store. Then it was just business as usual.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter took me to breakfast, gave me a cake and a $50 gift certificate to my favorite hardware store. Then it was just business as usual.



Sounds wonderful!
How is your daughter doing?


----------



## Yvonne G

She has her infusions every Wednesday, and feels awful Thurs, Fri, Sat and sometimes Sunday. Her head is extremely itchy and when she scratches it she gets the feeling that she's not scratching the correct place (no relief). Also, she has a very strong metallic taste in her mouth. They do blood tests before the infusion, and so far everything looks like its supposed to. If the infusions don't work, it's chemo next.


----------



## smarch

So people who've been around on chat for over a year now must remember from June last year that snowboarding guy from VT I was head over heels for, the one who was basically *the* guy I first noticed ever. This same guy is the one I travelled to PA to see at a race (ok that sounds creepy: I had to do the race anyway). The same one I had some great talks with when I went to VT in September, the one who got me to stop drinking when it was becoming a problem. Well I went up to VT the other day to hike, and to get a snowboard from him and we got to chat more. Turns out he pays attention, he knew my car, remembered I wanted to live up there, and a whole lot of other stuff even some long time friends wouldn't remember. So needless to say I've been pretty happy these past few days. Do I have a shot? Not likely, he's 12 years older than me, but that doesn't make it any less awesome to chat with him!


----------



## bouaboua

Is he single?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yvonne G said:


> By "Ken" you mean Cowboy Ken? So you're moving to Oregon?


 Yes, the one and only! Possibly around McMinnville area (I know Ken knows where that's at).


----------



## smarch

Someday I will live here. My heart and soul already do. Thankfully it's technically still in driving distance, and for the first time since my head gasket blew I was able to get myself back to where I love most. I've left parts of myself up there that no one could imagine, it's truly my paradise on earth.


----------



## bouaboua

RosieRedfoot said:


> Yes, the one and only! Possibly around McMinnville area (I know Ken knows where that's at).


Good to have someone near by to keep an eye on him.


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> Is he single?


He was actually talking about how his girlfriend left him a little while ago because he "travels too much for work" which is what happens when your work is travel based I guess. For people who don't talk all the time and have seen each other a handful of times, we talk pretty openly and about a lot.


----------



## bouaboua

smarch said:


> He was actually talking about how his girlfriend left him a little while ago because he "travels too much for work" which is what happens when your work is travel based I guess. For people who don't talk all the time and have seen each other a handful of times, we talk pretty openly and about a lot.


Yap....I know how it goes....I travel 6 months out of an year. Thank God, my wife not complaining, or leaveing me.

Age just a number. I'm 9 years older than my wife. But I'm her "baby" sometime. Able to communicate, is a very big and important part of relationship. common interest, is even better. Oh will....Let things take it's course. If it happens, it happens. If not, just don't get hurt.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> She has her infusions every Wednesday, and feels awful Thurs, Fri, Sat and sometimes Sunday. Her head is extremely itchy and when she scratches it she gets the feeling that she's not scratching the correct place (no relief). Also, she has a very strong metallic taste in her mouth. They do blood tests before the infusion, and so far everything looks like its supposed to. If the infusions don't work, it's chemo next.



Poor thing!! Sounds like symptoms my mom went through. Cancer is horrible!! 
I'm sure she's strong just like her mom


----------



## RV's mom

Yvonne G said:


> M-m-m...Taco Bell!
> 
> The older you get, the harder it is to lose weight. I don't eat breakfast. In fact no food or drink goes into my mouth until lunch time. For lunch I generally cook something. I eat a big lunch and drink a bottle of water. Then no more food or drink until evening when I have a snack and another bottle of water. I don't know my calorie intake, but it really can't be all that much.
> 
> This new thing I'm trying is called Golo. It's supposed to help you lose weight by managing your insulin. It's not going to work either, though, because I can't eat like they want you to eat. I have their supplement, which I'm supposed to take 3 times a day with a meal. So this a.m. I ate a piece of buttered toast and the supplement pill, and drank a bottle of water. I ate my normal lunch with the pill and a bottle of water. And I'll have another pill with my snack in the evening. But they want you to figure out how much you need to eat. Too much brain work for me. I can't eat three meals a day. I'm just not that hungry.




They've done studies where those who skipped the traditional breakfast had the harder time losing weight. But I'm with you. I have a very hard time eating when I first get up. Biggest meal is around mid day (my first meal) and then smaller healthy 'snacks' as the day progresses.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter took me to breakfast, gave me a cake and a $50 gift certificate to my favorite hardware store. Then it was just business as usual.


And you drank two bottles of water see I didn't forget !


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> Yap....I know how it goes....I travel 6 months out of an year. Thank God, my wife not complaining, or leaveing me.
> 
> Age just a number. I'm 9 years older than my wife. But I'm her "baby" sometime. Able to communicate, is a very big and important part of relationship. common interest, is even better. Oh will....Let things take it's course. If it happens, it happens. If not, just don't get hurt.


Age definitely is just a number. I'm only 22, but people seem to put me around 25/26 when they meet me because of how I hold myself. I had a 38 year old assume I was around 26 and was super surprised I was not. I don't get why so many people have trouble about significant others traveling a lot, maybe I'm just so conditioned to being alone that the idea of being alone sometimes yet in a committed relationship seems like a sweet deal. Honestly I'd probably feel smothered otherwise. Plus it's only like 2 weeks at a time for him. Either way I'm not going to let this hurt me, no matter what it is what it is. I'm finally going to make a pass next month, since my plans are to go up for a few nights around my birthday and I'm going to ask what sushi place he'd suggest and if he'd like to join me and my friend with any of his friends, because that man knows how to eat sushi!


----------



## jaizei

It's so hard to resist the temptation.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Yes, the one and only! Possibly around McMinnville area (I know Ken knows where that's at).


Keep me up to date with timing and all. Maybe I could help you folks out.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Age definitely is just a number. I'm only 22, but people seem to put me around 25/26 when they meet me because of how I hold myself. I had a 38 year old assume I was around 26 and was super surprised I was not. I don't get why so many people have trouble about significant others traveling a lot, maybe I'm just so conditioned to being alone that the idea of being alone sometimes yet in a committed relationship seems like a sweet deal. Honestly I'd probably feel smothered otherwise. Plus it's only like 2 weeks at a time for him. Either way I'm not going to let this hurt me, no matter what it is what it is. I'm finally going to make a pass next month, since my plans are to go up for a few nights around my birthday and I'm going to ask what sushi place he'd suggest and if he'd like to join me and my friend with any of his friends, because that man knows how to eat sushi!



Because like the song says, sometimes you need more then a phone to hold (or be held by).


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon all


----------



## Yvonne G

I guess I'm really in a bad mood today. Didn't think I was, but some poor kid was just trying to get info on tortoises and I gave him a bad time about punctuation and capitalization. But, Dang It! This isn't a place where you use text-speak and it really bugs me!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good afternoon all
> View attachment 179734



Oh my...isn't that pretty. I love the doubles rather than the singles. And that one is Maggie's color!


----------



## Jacqui

For Maggie...




(sorry I don't do pictures well)


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I guess I'm really in a bad mood today. Didn't think I was, but some poor kid was just trying to get info on tortoises and I gave him a bad time about punctuation and capitalization. But, Dang It! This isn't a place where you use text-speak and it really bugs me!!!!!!



We all have our days.


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw, Queenie! I'll bet she's happy to have her little tootsies tiptoeing through the "tulips." I didn't realize Queenie had aberrant scutes. She fits right in at your place, huh?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, Queenie! I'll bet she's happy to have her little tootsies tiptoeing through the "tulips." I didn't realize Queenie had aberrant scutes. She fits right in at your place, huh?



I just think she is the prettiest tortoise ever. She turns up her royal nose at mulberry leaves. Gave her some of those Althea blooms, so let's see if she likes Maggie's taste in colors.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, Queenie! I'll bet she's happy to have her little tootsies tiptoeing through the "tulips." I didn't realize Queenie had aberrant scutes. She fits right in at your place, huh?



I still can't believe Maggie sent her to me.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I guess I'm really in a bad mood today. Didn't think I was, but some poor kid was just trying to get info on tortoises and I gave him a bad time about punctuation and capitalization. But, Dang It! This isn't a place where you use text-speak and it really bugs me!!!!!!




I saw that. I actually said to myself, Yvonne must be tired or cranky. 
Oh well. It was hard to read.


----------



## jaizei

Text speak is totes the future


----------



## Momof4

I'm ashamed to say that I have lived here for 5 yrs and today was the first time we went to our farmers market that's 2 miles away. 
It was wonderful!! 
We took our dog and she got bite in the cheek from someone who didn't control their dog on one of those retractable leashes. 

We bought hummus, pita chips, poke, strawberries, a cooked tri-tip all sliced up and ready eat tonight and honey sticks. 

Saw a few friends.


----------



## Momof4

My son took a couple of pics.


----------



## Jacqui

Lookee at all them plants.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> My son took a couple of pics.
> View attachment 179746


Think of the happy sulcata finding that table!!!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Because like the song says, sometimes you need more then a phone to hold (or be held by).


True, that's why I have pets. I can't explain myself it's probably just because I'm young, but all I really want is the emotional connection of a relationship, someone on my team no matter what. I can curl up with a dog or cat when people are away. I've just come too used to being alone lately, and so much of someone would probably overwhelm and smother me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> True, that's why I have pets. I can't explain myself it's probably just because I'm young, but all I really want is the emotional connection of a relationship, someone on my team no matter what.


All of that and possibly some of this, too; 
http://theoatmeal.com/comics/baby_vs_cat


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> True, that's why I have pets. I can't explain myself it's probably just because I'm young, but all I really want is the emotional connection of a relationship, someone on my team no matter what. I can curl up with a dog or cat when people are away. I've just come too used to being alone lately, and so much of someone would probably overwhelm and smother me.



A dog, cat, whatever while great, still can not fill the place of a human. Kinda like an apple and an orange are both fruits, yet not the same.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Lookee at all them plants.



There were 3 tables!! Next time I won't take my husband because he doesn't have the patience to browse. I may buy some next time.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> There were 3 tables!! Next time I won't take my husband because he doesn't have the patience to browse. I may buy some next time.



Husband's can put a damper on shopping. Lol


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Husband's can put a damper on shopping. Lol




Sure can I like to browse he likes to rush thru and go.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Sure can I like to browse he likes to rush thru and go.



I am a rusher, except for plants and animals


----------



## Jacqui

So Yvonne, you like these...



Rather then this...


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Text speak is totes the future



"Totes" meaning "totally"? I'm too old, tired and cranky to have to try to figure that stuff out. Especially when there is no punctuation.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> There were 3 tables!! Next time I won't take my husband because he doesn't have the patience to browse. I may buy some next time.



Well, you know, of course, that 'next time' there won't be any plants. Murphy's law


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> So Yvonne, you like these...
> View attachment 179761
> View attachment 179762
> 
> Rather then this...
> View attachment 179763



Is that second one faded pink? It's beautiful! As are they all, but I especially love the first and second pictures.


----------



## Yvonne G

I got my babies all moved outside yesterday. I had a hard time finding a good spot where there was dappled sun/lots of shade and ended up placing them under a tree by my front door. I worried about them all night - kept waking up and thinking about some night time critter tipping their habitats over. So this a.m. I moved them to where I thought it would be more secure. The sun hits only about 2" on the outer edge of the enclosures and it's shady all day. Probably hotter than it would have been under the tree, but oh well.







I feed all the babies the same diet, but occasionally add fruit and bugs for the YF, Manouria and box turtles. Today's menu was only the chopped greens, and notice in the second picture a hatchling box turtle eating the greens. In the third picture you can see bites out of the cordatum from the baby desert tortoises. I've had many, many hatchling box turtles and could only ever get them to eat live food. Once I started keeping them in with the YF and Manouria babies, they eat the greens and veggies like crazy. Eating by example. And they're growing pretty smooth and not distorted like so many captive raised babies do.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Probably hotter than it would have been under the tree,
> View attachment 179802


Probably hotter because of the wood stove they're sitting on, I'm thinking …


----------



## Momof4

It's a weird feeling leaving them out all night at first. Just like locking them in a heated shed. 

I just cleared my old raised garden 
and moved my baby DT out of his kiddie pool today. I caught him trying to escape. 
I think our babies are about a month apart.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, you know, of course, that 'next time' there won't be any plants. Murphy's law



So very true.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> It's a weird feeling leaving them out all night at first. Just like locking them in a heated shed.
> 
> I just cleared my old raised garden
> and moved my baby DT out of his kiddie pool today. I caught him trying to escape.
> I think our babies are about a month apart.
> View attachment 179807
> 
> View attachment 179808



He's growing!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## gamera154

Hi 









now I'm going to sleep


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> A dog, cat, whatever while great, still can not fill the place of a human. Kinda like an apple and an orange are both fruits, yet not the same.


I'm horrible, I favor animals because they don't talk back and usually love you unconditionally. But I'm young and have a lot to experience. 
Funny that the day I say things like this I end up starting to talk to someone. 
Apples and oranges certainly are different, one makes me quick sick and one doesn't haha so good analogy.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I'm horrible, I favor animals because they don't talk back and usually love you unconditionally. But I'm young and have a lot to experience.
> Funny that the day I say things like this I end up starting to talk to someone.
> Apples and oranges certainly are different, one makes me quick sick and one doesn't haha so good analogy.



You know I keep trying to teach my dogs to scratch my back and give me a backrub, they don't seem to get the hang of it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



To quote the oft gone Nicky Poo - "Hey!"


----------



## Yvonne G

M-m-m m-m-m! Dudley is up in arms!

I normally put the sulcata rescues in the back yard. The back yard shares a fence with Dudley's yard, however, even though the wind comes from that direction, it doesn't seem to effect Dudley having them back there. Right now there's a young male in the back yard. Given up because he's getting to big for them to handle. He's maybe 30 or 40lbs.

So yesterday I was brought a 'found' sulcata. This one is about 20lbs, and I thought, also male. So this one had to go into a smaller pen on the other side of Dudley's yard.

Dudley is so upset. He's marching back and forth in front of that quarantine pen and trying to climb the fence. Back and forth, back and forth...and not just walking, but MARCHING!!





Here's the 'found' sulcata:





He has extra dorsal scutes, and his anal scutes point straight back, however, he has a fairly large tail and gular. I was pretty sure he's male. I've got to hurry up and place the backyard rescue so the 'found' tortoise can be moved. Poor Dudley. So upset!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> M-m-m m-m-m! Dudley is up in arms!
> 
> I normally put the sulcata rescues in the back yard. The back yard shares a fence with Dudley's yard, however, even though the wind comes from that direction, it doesn't seem to effect Dudley having them back there. Right now there's a young male in the back yard. Given up because he's getting to big for them to handle. He's maybe 30 or 40lbs.
> 
> So yesterday I was brought a 'found' sulcata. This one is about 20lbs, and I thought, also male. So this one had to go into a smaller pen on the other side of Dudley's yard.
> 
> Dudley is so upset. He's marching back and forth in front of that quarantine pen and trying to climb the fence. Back and forth, back and forth...and not just walking, but MARCHING!!
> 
> View attachment 179904
> View attachment 179905
> 
> 
> Here's the 'found' sulcata:
> 
> View attachment 179906
> View attachment 179907
> 
> 
> He has extra dorsal scutes, and his anal scutes point straight back, however, he has a fairly large tail and gular. I was pretty sure he's male. I've got to hurry up and place the backyard rescue so the 'found' tortoise can be moved. Poor Dudley. So upset!



He's mine. I lost him.


----------



## Jacqui

I want you to know Yvonne, I came all the way up to the top of the hill, just so I could see these pictures.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> I want you to know Yvonne, I came all the way up to the top of the hill, just so I could see these pictures.



Lol and then the cemetery, in order to recatch the signal and send the above post.


----------



## Jacqui

Meanwhile, my two baby boyz followed me around as I cleaned and refilled their water sources.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I want you to know Yvonne, I came all the way up to the top of the hill, just so I could see these pictures.



I am humbled and honored!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I am humbled and honored!




I love the sprinkler in the water dish!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> M-m-m m-m-m! Dudley is up in arms!
> 
> I normally put the sulcata rescues in the back yard. The back yard shares a fence with Dudley's yard, however, even though the wind comes from that direction, it doesn't seem to effect Dudley having them back there. Right now there's a young male in the back yard. Given up because he's getting to big for them to handle. He's maybe 30 or 40lbs.
> 
> So yesterday I was brought a 'found' sulcata. This one is about 20lbs, and I thought, also male. So this one had to go into a smaller pen on the other side of Dudley's yard.
> 
> Dudley is so upset. He's marching back and forth in front of that quarantine pen and trying to climb the fence. Back and forth, back and forth...and not just walking, but MARCHING!!
> 
> View attachment 179904
> View attachment 179905
> 
> 
> Here's the 'found' sulcata:
> 
> View attachment 179906
> View attachment 179907
> 
> 
> He has extra dorsal scutes, and his anal scutes point straight back, however, he has a fairly large tail and gular. I was pretty sure he's male. I've got to hurry up and place the backyard rescue so the 'found' tortoise can be moved. Poor Dudley. So upset!




Poor Dudley! Has he calmed down?


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> You know I keep trying to teach my dogs to scratch my back and give me a backrub, they don't seem to get the hang of it.


Fair enough. Didn't even think of things like that.


----------



## MPRC

Rain in Oregon has the critters going stir crazy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LaDukePhoto said:


> Rain in Oregon has the critters going stir crazy.


I've got a 15 year old maple bonsai that I neglected watering before the rains hit, (it's in an area I don't see daily) the day before the rains hit, I gave it a good shot of fish emulsion that should give the regrowth a shot in the arm. Not the same, but rain in Oregon topic the same. 
Stanley my line male sulcata had no issues with the rain once the sun breaks hit this afternoon. He was out for likely 4 hours before heading back to the 110° heated house.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I am humbled and honored!



Lol as well you should be.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, go take a drink of water.. .


----------



## Jacqui

A little color for the morning...


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I want you to know Yvonne, I came all the way up to the top of the hill, just so I could see these pictures.



Did they live up to your expectations?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Poor Dudley! Has he calmed down?



He marched all afternoon then finally went into his shed in the evening.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, go take a drink of water.. .



It gives me a stomach ache to drink water on an empty stomach.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> A little color for the morning...
> View attachment 179976
> View attachment 179977
> View attachment 179978
> View attachment 179979



Those are beautiful. I especially love the swirly way the first flower grows.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Those are beautiful. I especially love the swirly way the first flower grows.



I love that swirl look too.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It gives me a stomach ache to drink water on an empty stomach.



Well eat something, too. Like a coffee flavored candy.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Did they live up to your expectations?



It was funny. The first picture showed up completely. The second not at all. The third was just a head (or foot, can't recall which) and the last showed about half the tortoise. I wanted to see the scutes, thus why I had to go up to the hill top.


----------



## Yvonne G

I was sitting on my little stool in the Gulf coast box turtle pen, cutting weeds, clover and grass with the scissors and I kept getting a whiff of rotten fruit. So when my bushel barrel was full I stood up and looked over the fence at my peach tree. Oh lordy. There were hundreds of ripe and rotting peaches on the ground. Dang it. I looked at the stupid tree almost daily, checking to see if the fruit was ripe yet. So I went out there and picked the fruit remaining on the tree, which is mostly small and not quite ripe yet. But you should see the beauties rotting on the ground. Such lovely peaches. I bought this tree about 4 years ago at the grocery store...you know how they always have a few plants, etc. sitting outside in front of the store? Well, I bought the little 5 gallon peach tree, planted it and ran drip to it. Last year was the first year it set fruit, and I did the same thing last year - lost most of the fruit on the ground. 

I was able to save about 30 peaches. I've already made me a smoothie. The rest will go to the box turtles, RF, YF, Manouria and Aldabrans.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I was sitting on my little stool in the Gulf coast box turtle pen, cutting weeds, clover and grass with the scissors and I kept getting a whiff of rotten fruit. So when my bushel barrel was full I stood up and looked over the fence at my peach tree. Oh lordy. There were hundreds of ripe and rotting peaches on the ground. Dang it. I looked at the stupid tree almost daily, checking to see if the fruit was ripe yet. So I went out there and picked the fruit remaining on the tree, which is mostly small and not quite ripe yet. But you should see the beauties rotting on the ground. Such lovely peaches. I bought this tree about 4 years ago at the grocery store...you know how they always have a few plants, etc. sitting outside in front of the store? Well, I bought the little 5 gallon peach tree, planted it and ran drip to it. Last year was the first year it set fruit, and I did the same thing last year - lost most of the fruit on the ground.
> 
> I was able to save about 30 peaches. I've already made me a smoothie. The rest will go to the box turtles, RF, YF, Manouria and Aldabrans.




Don't forget a pan of peach cobbler


----------



## Yvonne G

Now THAT I can live with!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Don't forget a pan of peach cobbler



With ice cream?


----------



## CathyNed

Hello all! How are we tonight here/today there?


----------



## Yvonne G

CathyNed said:


> Hello all! How are we tonight here/today there?



Why, I'm just finer than frog hair, thank you for asking! Looking for a good peach cobbler recipe to go with my French Vanilla Ice Cream! And how might you be?


----------



## CathyNed

Im very well Yvonne. Up late...it's 4am here ans I havent been to bed yet. I'm a bit of a night owl! I'm eating ice cream in my living room!! Any plans for the day?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Because it's late, and I'm having fun…


Good night all.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Sitting and waiting for my dental appt.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Good morning all......


----------



## Yvonne G

CathyNed said:


> Im very well Yvonne. Up late...it's 4am here ans I havent been to bed yet. I'm a bit of a night owl! I'm eating ice cream in my living room!! Any plans for the day?



Actually, yes, I have a pretty busy morning planned. I have to go get some pills for Misty from the vet (she leaks urine and the pills help tighten her up), get some greens from Smart & Final, stop at Petsmart for some bones for Misty. Then I'm going to a yard inspection for a gal who's looking to adopt one of my young desert tortoises. On the way home I'll stop at Tractor Supply to pick up a bag of "Taste of the Wild" dog food for Misty. This afternoon I'm going to bake a peach cobbler (thanks to mom of 4 for giving me that idea!).


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! Sitting and waiting for my dental appt.



oo ouch! Sorry! Hope it turns out peacefully and painless.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Good morning all......



Hey, Maggie!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Actually, yes, I have a pretty busy morning planned. I have to go get some pills for Misty from the vet (she leaks urine and the pills help tighten her up), get some greens from Smart & Final, stop at Petsmart for some bones for Misty. Then I'm going to a yard inspection for a gal who's looking to adopt one of my young desert tortoises. On the way home I'll stop at Tractor Supply to pick up a bag of "Taste of the Wild" dog food for Misty. This afternoon I'm going to bake a peach cobbler (thanks to mom of 4 for giving me that idea!).




Busy day!! 
We want pics of your cobbler


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> oo ouch! Sorry! Hope it turns out peacefully and painless.



Had a wisdom tooth pulled. Took about 10 seconds. It was one of my wobbly ones and had a chunk break off a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Good morning all......



Morning Ms Maggie


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Busy day!!
> We want pics of your cobbler



Well we really want a sample, but you know how that goes.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Good morning all......



Maggie did you see the picture of Queenie I posted?


----------



## gamera154

Hello


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Had a wisdom tooth pulled. Took about 10 seconds. It was one of my wobbly ones and had a chunk break off a couple of weeks ago.



Bet your mouth feels better.
Did it hurt at all?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Bet your mouth feels better.
> Did it hurt at all?



No, but it caused another tooth down below to go hot. Thankfully that tooth went back to sleeping this last week. I have really bad teeth and am slowly removing them.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> No, but it caused another tooth down below to go hot. Thankfully that tooth went back to sleeping this last week. I have really bad teeth and am slowly removing them.


Will you end up with dentures in the end?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Maggie did you see the picture of Queenie I posted?



No I haven't....where?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

So sad....While I was standing in my usual spot watching the baby swallows, they both took off, met with their parents, did a couple of barrel rolls, and now they're gone. Least I got to see them go......


----------



## jaizei

maggie3fan said:


> No I haven't....where?



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/pretend-chat-2-14.87425/page-4613#post-1347419


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Will you end up with dentures in the end?



Wanting a bottom partial to start. Just barely have enough "good " teeth for that. I have so much wiggle with bottom front, I can't bite things.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> So sad....While I was standing in my usual spot watching the baby swallows, they both took off, met with their parents, did a couple of barrel rolls, and now they're gone. Least I got to see them go......



Sad, but neat.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/pretend-chat-2-14.87425/page-4613#post-1347419



Thanks!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> No I haven't....where?


Oh thank you so much Cameron. She's so damn pretty and I do miss her a lot, but I really like seeing her outside. Thanks Jacqui, both for loving her and for posting the picture.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I cut back the blackberries this morning.....100 foot electrical cords 3 Maggie 0.
Problem is the last two belong to my neighbor.....but I kept all my fingers. But having to buy him 2 cords suck. The first one was mine. Cut that sucker right in half, banged and sparked......3 darned cords. I feel very incompetent at trimming.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy Chainsaw!!!
> Here's a fun one for you, my high school guidance counselor had, at one time, rolled for the Thunderbirds.


Hello Ken, hope you are well.


----------



## gamera154

Hello everyone


----------



## Yvonne G

gamera154 said:


> Hello everyone



Hi Adrian. Out of school for the summer?


----------



## Gillian M

gamera154 said:


> Hello everyone


Hello! Nice to see you around.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I cut back the blackberries this morning.....100 foot electrical cords 3 Maggie 0.
> Problem is the last two belong to my neighbor.....but I kept all my fingers. But having to buy him 2 cords suck. The first one was mine. Cut that sucker right in half, banged and sparked......3 darned cords. I feel very incompetent at trimming.



You used an electric trimmer?


----------



## Jacqui

gamera154 said:


> Hello everyone



Hi! What are you up to?


----------



## Jacqui

Did some cutting and pulling vines along the alley way. They are woven in with some old fashioned roses, so my hands have been thorned a lot and my arms have small rips. Think the plants won the battle over all.  Boy are my shoulders sore.


----------



## Jacqui

*slices off a big hunk of cheese to go with the whine*


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> You used an electric trimmer?



Electric string trimmer.


----------



## Jacqui

Crapola, just looked at next week's temps.  Three numbers do not triple the fun and enjoyment make for daily temps.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Electric string trimmer.



Thinking maybe hand clippers next time? Maggie that is why I have no electrical tools.


----------



## Jacqui

*waves* Hisa Yvonne!


----------



## gamera154

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Adrian. Out of school for the summer?


Actually I just got back in school and we went on vacation to Texas a week ago


----------



## gamera154

Jacqui said:


> Hi! What are you up to?


 clean gamera's out door enclosure pulling all the dead weeds and grass


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Crapola, just looked at next week's temps.  Three numbers do not triple the fun and enjoyment make for daily temps.



Your neck o the woods surely does have wild and crazy mood swings. I was watching the national weather map and there are hurricanes, wind, rain, sun - almost every kind of weather one can imagine!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Thinking maybe hand clippers next time? Maggie that is why I have no electrical tools.



I used to have an electric WeedEater, but now I have a gasoline motor one. But I never had the trouble with the cord that Maggie has. I was always able to keep the cord behind me and out of the way.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *waves* Hisa Yvonne!



Howdy, Miz Jacqui!


----------



## Yvonne G

I got a call from a gal a bit ago who found a tortoise. She was in her garage and this little tortoise just came walking up her driveway and into the garage and stood there looking up at the woman. She just brought me the tortoise:




When I had her on the phone I figured a little sulcata or Russian, but turns out she's a very nice-looking female Gopherus berlandieri (Texas tort). She has a very distinctive front leg, so it's going to be very easy for the owner to I.D. her. But I'm hoping they don't because I want to keep her!!

I've placed a 'found' ad in the newspaper, on craigslist.com and in our local Facebook lost and found. The sulcata that was brought to me a couple days ago has gone to it's original owner, so Dudley is peaceful once again. In that case the next door's gardener left their communal gate open.


----------



## gamera154

Yvonne G said:


> I got a call from a gal a bit ago who found a tortoise. She was in her garage and this little tortoise just came walking up her driveway and into the garage and stood there looking up at the woman. She just brought me the tortoise:
> 
> View attachment 180144
> 
> 
> When I had her on the phone I figured a little sulcata or Russian, but turns out she's a very nice-looking female Gopherus berlandieri (Texas tort). She has a very distinctive front leg, so it's going to be very easy for the owner to I.D. her. But I'm hoping they don't because I want to keep her!!
> 
> I've placed a 'found' ad in the newspaper, on craigslist.com and in our local Facebook lost and found. The sulcata that was brought to me a couple days ago has gone to it's original owner, so Dudley is peaceful once again. In that case the next door's gardener left their communal gate open.


Well I hope she finds her home whether its with you or her owners


----------



## MPRC

Positive thoughts for my poor little rat please. She's not even two yet and has crashed hard the last couple of days. We've been treating her for mycoplasma, but it seems she's got a lump in her abdomen as well. We are probably going to switch from proactive to hospice care since she is refusing even her favorite foods.


----------



## gamera154

LaDukePhoto said:


> Positive thoughts for my poor little rat please. She's not even two yet and has crashed hard the last couple of days. We've been treating her for mycoplasma, but it seems she's got a lump in her abdomen as well. We are probably going to switch from proactive to hospice care since she is refusing even her favorite foods.


She might have a tumor hopes she gets better soon


----------



## Momof4

@Yvonne G
I Pm you.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> Positive thoughts for my poor little rat please. She's not even two yet and has crashed hard the last couple of days. We've been treating her for mycoplasma, but it seems she's got a lump in her abdomen as well. We are probably going to switch from proactive to hospice care since she is refusing even her favorite foods.



Sending good thoughts!


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> Positive thoughts for my poor little rat please. She's not even two yet and has crashed hard the last couple of days. We've been treating her for mycoplasma, but it seems she's got a lump in her abdomen as well. We are probably going to switch from proactive to hospice care since she is refusing even her favorite foods.



Sorry, best wishes for an improvement.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> @Yvonne G
> I Pm you.



Wellllllll


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Wellllllll



Sh-h--h-h...it's very hush hush, and quite dishy!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Electric string trimmer.



No, I use a regular trimmer. Ron really laughed as he fixed the cord. He says at least I still have all my fingers and when I cut the cord it's always close to the end, easy to fix. I use a weed eater too. Nobody else is going to do it for me, I am hated here. No help for me. Blackberries are hard to trim. They're real 'woody' and the bigger vines are impossible to trim. My hands are really weak from my accident. I'm not sure I could trim them by hand.


----------



## Yvonne G

I weigh myself and measure my waist every Sunday. I started a new diet a week ago Sunday. In that one week, my waist gained 2" (no weight gain or loss). I have a hard time following it to the letter. I'm supposed to take one of the capsules with each meal (three times a day). I'm not in the habit of eating three meals. So I have a very hard time remembering to eat a little something first thing in the a.m. By the time I remember, it's lunch time. So I've been taking the capsule for sure at lunch time, and occasionally (when I can remember) in the evening with a snack. But 2"? I think I'd be better off not taking it at all.

My latest craze - I bought some acacia powder. Supposed to make one feel full. This probably won't work either though because I hardly ever feel hungry anyway. I don't eat because I'm hungry. I just plain LOVE food.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> No, I use a regular trimmer. Ron really laughed as he fixed the cord. He says at least I still have all my fingers and when I cut the cord it's always close to the end, easy to fix. I use a weed eater too. Nobody else is going to do it for me, I am hated here. No help for me. Blackberries are hard to trim. They're real 'woody' and the bigger vines are impossible to trim. My hands are really weak from my accident. I'm not sure I could trim them by hand.



Oh! You mean an edger with a metal blade! No wonder you cut the cord. I've hit my extension cord before with the string trimmer and it did nothing but bog down the weedeater.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Try green tea sis. That will help you or you could use my diet. Every morning I have a slice of New York chocolate covered cheesecake. That's sweet and last me all day. I weigh 108 now.....


----------



## Yvonne G

Michael Weatherly (Very Special Agent Anthony Dinozzo, NCIS) is going to be playing Dr. Phil this fall. But he'll be called Dr. Bull. I've see a couple promos. He looks nothing like Dr. Phil (thank goodness). He's been Anthony Dinozzo for so long, it's going to be very hard to disassociate him from that part and see him as someone different. I hope it works out for him. So many actors leave good jobs only to never be seen or heard from again.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Try green tea sis. That will help you or you could use my diet. Every morning I have a slice of New York chocolate covered cheesecake. That's sweet and last me all day. I weigh 108 now.....



I have to have a couple spoons of sugar in my tea, and I don't give a single thought to putting food or drink into my mouth until lunch. I get up, take care of my morning ablutions, prepare tortoise food then go outside. I spose I could tie a string around my finger.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

No, it's a metal bar with teeth that move back and forth. I'll send a picture just to prove I'm tougher then ya'll think. Try cutting the blackberries with 4 broken ribs. But we're gonna have rain for the next week. Hadda do it now.



You can drink green tea any time of the day and it will help you lose weight


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## gamera154

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good night


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> But we're gonna have rain for the next week. Hadda do it now.


I'm just glad I'm up north of you Maggie …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I weigh myself and measure my waist every Sunday. I started a new diet a week ago Sunday. So I've been taking the capsule for sure at lunch time, and occasionally (when I can remember) in the evening with a snack. But 2"? I think I'd be better off not taking it at all. My latest craze - I bought some acacia powder.


Try this @Yvonne G. Remember, I'll be wanting pictures …


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Try this @Yvonne G. Remember, I'll be wanting pictures …
> View attachment 180176



Yeah...right.


----------



## gamera154

Good morning I'm off to school now


----------



## Yvonne G

gamera154 said:


> Good morning I'm off to school now



I guess you're attending a year round school, huh? We used to do that here in my area, but they've gone back to regular school with summer vacation.


----------



## Yvonne G

@Jacqui - I know you're a fan of metal sculpture, so I had the owner take pictures of her sculpture so I could show you. I did a yard inspection at her house yesterday. She knew a guy who did metal sculpture and she asked him if he could make her a tortoise. She gave him a picture of a galapagos tortoise and this is what he came up with (sorry for a picture of a picture, but Marion isn't computer/digital camera savvy yet:




He made this tortoise out of an old metal wheelbarrow. The legs are pieces of rusty pipe with washers on them. The feet are faucets. You can see the framework of the wheelbarrow behind the head and legs. He pounded it round and welded the design on. It's really neat, and I want one!!!!!!!

You can see a little baggie of peanut butter cookies she brought me over on the left side of the picture.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> @Jacqui - I know you're a fan of metal sculpture, so I had the owner take pictures of her sculpture so I could show you. I did a yard inspection at her house yesterday. She knew a guy who did metal sculpture and she asked him if he could make her a tortoise. She gave him a picture of a galapagos tortoise and this is what he came up with (sorry for a picture of a picture, but Marion isn't computer/digital camera savvy yet:
> 
> View attachment 180214
> 
> 
> He made this tortoise out of an old metal wheelbarrow. The legs are pieces of rusty pipe with washers on them. The feet are faucets. You can see the framework of the wheelbarrow behind the head and legs. He pounded it round and welded the design on. It's really neat, and I want one!!!!!!!
> 
> You can see a little baggie of peanut butter cookies she brought me over on the left side of the picture.



He did an amazing job!!


----------



## Momof4

Just for the record... I'm sick and tired of cooking!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Just for the record... I'm sick and tired of cooking!!!


BUT I STILL HAVE TO EAT!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I finally heard from the city about the proposed street widening project in front of my house. They're having an environmental impact meeting July 28th at 6p. I hope I'm able to attend. I don't go anyplace at night, but hopefully it will still be light at the end of the meeting and won't cause me a problem. Maybe I can encourage my daughter to take me.


----------



## CathyNed

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I finally heard from the city about the proposed street widening project in front of my house. They're having an environmental impact meeting July 28th at 6p. I hope I'm able to attend. I don't go anyplace at night, but hopefully it will still be light at the end of the meeting and won't cause me a problem. Maybe I can encourage my daughter to take me.


Whas happening Yvonne? Big changes proposed?


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> Just for the record... I'm sick and tired of cooking!!!



Getting rid of your stove woaks wonders. I haven't cooked in years.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> @Jacqui - I know you're a fan of metal sculpture, so I had the owner take pictures of her sculpture so I could show you. I did a yard inspection at her house yesterday. She knew a guy who did metal sculpture and she asked him if he could make her a tortoise. She gave him a picture of a galapagos tortoise and this is what he came up with (sorry for a picture of a picture, but Marion isn't computer/digital camera savvy yet:
> 
> View attachment 180214
> 
> 
> He made this tortoise out of an old metal wheelbarrow. The legs are pieces of rusty pipe with washers on them. The feet are faucets. You can see the framework of the wheelbarrow behind the head and legs. He pounded it round and welded the design on. It's really neat, and I want one!!!!!!!
> 
> You can see a little baggie of peanut butter cookies she brought me over on the left side of the picture.



So are you going to get one?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Just for the record... I'm sick and tired of cooking!!!



So why cook?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I finally heard from the city about the proposed street widening project in front of my house. They're having an environmental impact meeting July 28th at 6p. I hope I'm able to attend. I don't go anyplace at night, but hopefully it will still be light at the end of the meeting and won't cause me a problem. Maybe I can encourage my daughter to take me.



I thought they had done this a couple of years back.


----------



## Yvonne G

CathyNed said:


> Whas happening Yvonne? Big changes proposed?



They're making a 6 lane street out of a 2 lane street, and it looks like most of the work will happen on my side of the street. Two lanes is very noisy and cars whiz by over 65 miles an hour. I can only imagine what it's going to be like with two lanes of fast traffic in both directions.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> So are you going to get one?



No. My money is pretty precious these days.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I thought they had done this a couple of years back.



No all they've done so far is measure and make up the maps showing 'existing' geography.


----------



## Yvonne G

The latest leopard to hatch has some extra scutes:


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> The latest leopard to hatch has some extra scutes:
> 
> 
> View attachment 180341
> View attachment 180340



You'll have to let Will know it's sold, if it is for sale


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 180340



Really love the look, especially how you displayed him.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> No all they've done so far is measure and make up the maps showing 'existing' geography.



That's a freeway!! It's not that busy there is it? It sure wasn't when I visited!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

@mike taylor sent you a PM


----------



## Maggie Cummings

She won't ship Jacqui....I'll have to bring it to you....


----------



## gamera154

Hello


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> You'll have to let Will know it's sold, if it is for sale



I think he's asking $85 plus shipping. If you really want it, I'll let him know. But ask him in a pvt conv what price. He may ask less for the aberrant scute tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> That's a freeway!! It's not that busy there is it? It sure wasn't when I visited!



That's because we were mostly in the house. When outside you can hardly hear each other talk from the noisy traffic. The only time there's little to no traffic is 3 or 4a on week days. It's a VERY busy street.


----------



## Yvonne G

I went to pick up some box turtles, and didn't get to finish my errands so tomorrow I have to make another trip into town, darn it.















I just spent about 45 minutes trimming toenails and beaks. A couple of them wouldn't come out, so they didn't get trimmed. There are 2 male and 5 female three toe. A couple of the three toes might be intergrades. The first three are 4 year old Floridas. They had overgrown beaks too. I hope they turn out to be female, because I have 2.0.2 Floridas and I could sure use some females.


----------



## Yvonne G

@Jacqui : If you also want that deformed turtle, I can send it home with Will to ship to you. He's coming this week-end to pick up the leopards.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> @Jacqui : If you also want that deformed turtle, I can send it home with Will to ship to you. He's coming this week-end to pick up the leopards.



You mean that poor "sombrero" one? Not sure I spelled that right.


----------



## mike taylor

Got it Maggie. Going to a car show tomorrow.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> @Jacqui : If you also want that deformed turtle, I can send it home with Will to ship to you. He's coming this week-end to pick up the leopards.




What's his deal? Never seen legs like that


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Got it Maggie. Going to a car show tomorrow.




We miss you around here!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> You mean that poor "sombrero" one? Not sure I spelled that right.



I guess he does sort of look like a sombrero. Poor little thing. And did you notice her toenails?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> What's his deal? Never seen legs like that



That's because the legs are usually up inside the shell. This little gal has no shell to speak of.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I guess he does sort of look like a sombrero. Poor little thing. And did you notice her toenails?



You mean her dagers?


----------



## Jacqui

Off work. Now to head to my kids' house, where my oldest is making us fajitas.  Did I tell you all four of my children (plus two boyfriends) now all live in one house?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> You mean her dagers?



Yeah! I thought she reminded me of a big spider.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Off work. Now to head to my kids' house, where my oldest is making us fajitas.  Did I tell you all four of my children (plus two boyfriends) now all live in one house?



Well, that makes for easy visiting! You're so lucky they get along as well as they do. I doubt my son and daughter could live on the same block, let alone the same house.


----------



## Yvonne G

I was going to bite the bullet and go to the store now, since William is coming tonight and I'm out of bottled water, but it's 102F and the gate is too hot to touch, so I guess I'm stuck here.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> We miss you around here!!


You do no body 
Else does.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> That's because the legs are usually up inside the shell. This little gal has no shell to speak of.


Makes her look like she has frog legs in the back.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Off work. Now to head to my kids' house, where my oldest is making us fajitas.  Did I tell you all four of my children (plus two boyfriends) now all live in one house?



Sounds like a party!! Have fun!!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> You do no body
> Else does.




That's a lie!! 
You must be busy.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Sounds like a party!! Have fun!!



It is becoming a Friday night tradition and one I am enjoying greatly.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, that makes for easy visiting! You're so lucky they get along as well as they do. I doubt my son and daughter could live on the same block, let alone the same house.



It came as a shock to me, how they have all started to be able to spend time together.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I was going to bite the bullet and go to the store now, since William is coming tonight and I'm out of bottled water, but it's 102F and the gate is too hot to touch, so I guess I'm stuck here.



That's a new excuse. lol


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> You do no body
> Else does.



So not true!


----------



## bouaboua

Good afternoon TFO.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah,busy bee over here . Hahahahaha


----------



## Momof4

I guess I'm the only loser here on a Friday night!!


----------



## bouaboua

Nope...You have my wife and I to keep you accompany.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I guess I'm the only loser here on a Friday night!!


You could never be a loser


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I might


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Trimmer 4.... Maggie 0


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I meant I "might" miss Mike....It came out odd, but then so is he........


----------



## mike taylor

I'm the odd one ? I'm not the one who cuts the cord off my trimmer four times. Hahahahaha or drives down the road on three wheels. Hahahahaha


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Nope...You have my wife and I to keep you accompany.



Your home?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> She won't ship Jacqui....I'll have to bring it to you....



Queenie will have to move over to make room for you.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Trimmer 4.... Maggie 0
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 180461
> View attachment 180460



Not another one! Lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## mike taylor

You dirty rat ! Hahahahaha


----------



## Momof4

Glad you're all around! 
Went night swimming with the kiddos and watching a movie. 
But always checking in!
Kicking myself for not buying my vodka 
I had a glass of wine instead.


----------



## Momof4

I'm watching Death at a Funeral.
It's pretty funny.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah I need some rum about now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Yeah I need some rum about now.


Today while driving, I saw a white cat running in a pasture. In that I'm out in the nowhere, I slowed down enough to see this cat was ground chasing a duck! Sorry I've no pictures to prove it happened, but Rochell saw and even commented, wondering out loud, "who do you think will give up first? The cat or the duck?" I picked cat because a duck is a prey animal.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey


Morningish, Newt. How is it buddy?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I'm the odd one ? I'm not the one who cuts the cord off my trimmer four times. Hahahahaha or drives down the road on three wheels. Hahahahaha



I'm laughing so hard I have no response....I guess the truth hurts....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morningish, Newt. How is it buddy?


Im good, im on a plane to visit cali for a week.


----------



## mike taylor

Going back to Cali,going back to Cali,I don't think so


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> I'm laughing so hard I have no response....I guess the truth hurts....


Yeah I'd laugh also if I seen you kill your power cord over an over . Hahahahaha


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Im good, im on a plane to visit cali for a week.



Well have fun.


----------



## gamera154

Hello


----------



## bouaboua

Hello～～


----------



## Jacqui

gamera154 said:


> Hello



Hi! *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Hello～～



Howdy Steven!


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all! Almost time for work.


----------



## mike taylor

I just got home been riding my motorcycle almost all day .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I just got home been riding my motorcycle almost all day .



Sounds like you had fun.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I just got home been riding my motorcycle almost all day .



I am seriously jealous. I haven't been on a bike in several years.......

Well, since that jerk got off all my wheel locks I've been sleeping in my car, in the drivers seat. So, anybody got any better ideas to protect my car and prevent the theft of my wheels? Because this has gotten old real fast


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I am seriously jealous. I haven't been on a bike in several years.......
> 
> Well, since that jerk got off all my wheel locks I've been sleeping in my car, in the drivers seat. So, anybody got any better ideas to protect my car and prevent the theft of my wheels? Because this has gotten old real fast



Crime is that bad up there?


----------



## Jacqui

Was so hot and humid in my car, that when I came out from eating breakfast, my phone's screen fogged over.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

No, crime is not bad. I have 2 guys that have it in for me. This is personal. And they hurt my car, and evidently tried to kill me. Finally some cop listened and is having them fingerprint my fender. I wax my car once or twice a month, don't let anyone lean or sit or put anything on it. So I'm betting Fat Charles put his hand on my immaculate fender and left great prints. If it's not Fat Charles, it's Byron. If not either, I sell the house. I made up my mind, starting with Byron 2 years ago, the pleasure of living here for me is gone. I love my tort yard and house, but evidently it's not too safe for me anymore. So I could move closer to my grand kids. Or closer to Lucretia and Mike in Texas, hahaha, that would scare the crap outa Mike.....Funny!!! 
Actually, I can and will go any where _I want. _Other than Y, I have my grandkids and that's it for family, so I can go any where. But me being me, I really want to retaliate, so maybe where I'd be going is the Oregon State Pen.......


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Spotted in Clovis CA. So coooool in all that damn central Valley heat.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Will said:


> Spotted in Clovis CA. So coooool in all that damn central Valley heat.


That's Yvonne......


----------



## Momof4

Will said:


> Spotted in Clovis CA. So coooool in all that damn central Valley heat.



Love the new shirt!!


----------



## Momof4

So this happened today!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cute pup. Lucky kids.

Look at this beauty. Dandelion should be Oregon's State flower


----------



## mike taylor

Why is it when you try to plant dandelions they grow everywhere else but where you want them to grow?


----------



## mike taylor

This is what we've been up to all day . One of my friends hand made rat rod .


----------



## mike taylor

Here is a better picture of the car at a car show . It has a BBQ pet made from a old car body . I think it's awesome.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Why is it when you try to plant dandelions they grow everywhere else but where you want them to grow?



Because that is what it means to be a weed.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> So this happened today!!
> 
> View attachment 180642
> 
> View attachment 180643



Details! Sex, name, and so on.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> No, crime is not bad. I have 2 guys that have it in for me. This is personal. And they hurt my car, and evidently tried to kill me. Finally some cop listened and is having them fingerprint my fender. I wax my car once or twice a month, don't let anyone lean or sit or put anything on it. So I'm betting Fat Charles put his hand on my immaculate fender and left great prints. If it's not Fat Charles, it's Byron. If not either, I sell the house. I made up my mind, starting with Byron 2 years ago, the pleasure of living here for me is gone. I love my tort yard and house, but evidently it's not too safe for me anymore. So I could move closer to my grand kids. Or closer to Lucretia and Mike in Texas, hahaha, that would scare the crap outa Mike.....Funny!!!
> Actually, I can and will go any where _I want. _Other than Y, I have my grandkids and that's it for family, so I can go any where. But me being me, I really want to retaliate, so maybe where I'd be going is the Oregon State Pen.......



So what all do these creeps do?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Details! Sex, name, and so on.



We went to 3 shelters and found a male since we have a female. 
This is my sons dog so he named him Rambo. Not my first choice but oh well. 
I wanted a dog because I'm so busy with the baby. But then I was having a hard time picturing an adult dog with no history around a one-year-old. There were a few nice ones but they got adopted while we were looking. 
Rambo seems to be a really good puppy so far. He's approximately three months old and the paperwork said Shepherd blend.


----------



## Jacqui

Hey Yvonne, guess what. Kathy has a new puppy, too.


----------



## Yvonne G

My modem bit the dust...been without the internet since Friday. I'll get busy on the shirts tomorrow. Too much other stuff to do today, and it's taken me over an hour to get caught up with the Forum.

And it has now been reinforced - my not eating out. Friday I went and picked up several box turtles, then ran a few errands and stopped and bought Chinese food on the way home. The old man with the box turtles wasn't sick, and I had no people contact on the few errands I ran, so it had to be the Chinese food. Someone in there messing with the food had to have been sick. I have a scratchy throat and will probably have a full blown cold by tomorrow. Dang it anyway.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> My modem bit the dust...been without the internet since Friday. I'll get busy on the shirts tomorrow. Too much other stuff to do today, and it's taken me over an hour to get caught up with the Forum.
> 
> And it has now been reinforced - my not eating out. Friday I went and picked up several box turtles, then ran a few errands and stopped and bought Chinese food on the way home. The old man with the box turtles wasn't sick, and I had no people contact on the few errands I ran, so it had to be the Chinese food. Someone in there messing with the food had to have been sick. I have a scratchy throat and will probably have a full blown cold by tomorrow. Dang it anyway.



You crack me up! You didn't touch anything while out running errands? 
Besides, I believe it takes 7-10 days to actually show symptoms


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> You crack me up! You didn't touch anything while out running errands?
> Besides, I believe it takes 7-10 days to actually show symptoms



Not to mention air borne. Or that somebody can be sick and not show symptoms. Plus you did have company.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Hey Yvonne, guess what. Kathy has a new puppy, too.



What do you mean "too?"
Who else got a puppy?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> What do you mean "too?"
> Who else got a puppy?



What? You mean I didn't tell you that I got a new puppy? (Nevermind that it happened about 3 years ago!)


----------



## Yvonne G

William worked his buns off this week-end. He put up two lines of drip pipe in the air over the Aldabran yard, and punched in sprinkler emitters. We tested it out and it works great! We've had days on end of over 100F degree weather and the large, black tortoises suffer in that kind of heat. But now their whole yard is covered in a fine mist of cooling spray (when I turn it on, that is). They are much more comfortable.








He also took home 18 baby leopard tortoises and two pipping eggs. I think he has them posted for sale on Facebook - kapidolo farms.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> William worked his buns off this week-end. He put up two lines of drip pipe in the air over the Aldabran yard, and punched in sprinkler emitters. We tested it out and it works great! We've had days on end of over 100F degree weather and the large, black tortoises suffer in that kind of heat. But now their whole yard is covered in a fine mist of cooling spray (when I turn it on, that is). They are much more comfortable.
> 
> 
> View attachment 180737
> 
> 
> View attachment 180738
> 
> 
> He also took home 18 baby leopard tortoises and two pipping eggs. I think he has them posted for sale on Facebook - kapidolo farms.




That is awesome!!! 
I should have him come do mine!


----------



## Momof4

@Yvonne G
I think you should post a few ices of your new misting system for others to get ideas. It turned out great!!
I think this will be my next project!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'll take some better pictures tomorrow and put it under "enclosures"


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## bouaboua

Time to go to bed. Good night TFO!


----------



## smarch

Hit the big 150 in the Legacy yesterday while adventuring down some secluded dirt roads. Decided I want to do the same when I hit 200,000 (since it's easy to just stop in the middle of the path to get a picture of the mileage and celebrate that way) and include popping a bottle of champagne because I was joking it didn't feel eventful enough and my friend jokingly mentioned champagne.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> William worked his buns off this week-end. He put up two lines of drip pipe in the air over the Aldabran yard, and punched in sprinkler emitters. We tested it out and it works great! We've had days on end of over 100F degree weather and the large, black tortoises suffer in that kind of heat. But now their whole yard is covered in a fine mist of cooling spray (when I turn it on, that is). They are much more comfortable.
> 
> 
> View attachment 180737
> 
> 
> View attachment 180738
> 
> 
> He also took home 18 baby leopard tortoises and two pipping eggs. I think he has them posted for sale on Facebook - kapidolo farms.



Looks a bit like the one I did a few years back, but I was using PVC pipes.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Time to go to bed. Good night TFO!



Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Jacqui

I hope you all slept better then I did last night


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I hope you all slept better then I did last night



Not me either. I have a beaut of a cold. Such a headache!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Not me either. I have a beaut of a cold. Such a headache!




Darn Chinese food!!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Not me either. I have a beaut of a cold. Such a headache!



Sorry


----------



## Jacqui

*hands Yvonne a bowl of chicken soup*


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!



 *waves*


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *hands Yvonne a bowl of chicken soup*



M-m-m...thanks Jacqui! That really hits the spot.

Why did you not sleep well last night?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ugh. I'm going back to bed. I haven't had a cold or the flu in so long that I can't remember the last time. It's been years. Dang Chinese food, anyway!


----------



## MPRC

I'm sick as well. Stomach issues for 4 days now. I'm cutting out dairy to see if it's the issue. I can't drink my coffee black so I'm suffering!


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> I'm sick as well. Stomach issues for 4 days now. I'm cutting out dairy to see if it's the issue. I can't drink my coffee black so I'm suffering!



I don't think creamers are dairy? It's just all fake. I love my sugar free hazelnut.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Ugh. I'm going back to bed. I haven't had a cold or the flu in so long that I can't remember the last time. It's been years. Dang Chinese food, anyway!



Sorry you're not well Yvonne


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Jacqui

So Kathy, what trouble did the puppy get into today?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

LaDukePhoto said:


> I'm sick as well. Stomach issues for 4 days now. I'm cutting out dairy to see if it's the issue. I can't drink my coffee black so I'm suffering!


Then skip the coffee and join @ johnandjade and I for Bud enstead !


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> So Kathy, what trouble did the puppy get into today?



None yet. He's super good. He naps in his crate or crashes on the floor.
I tether him to an ottoman away from furniture but with his bed so he doesn't wonder or bite the baby.
He slept thru night. Only two potty accidents since we got him Sunday.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> None yet. He's super good. He naps in his crate or crashes on the floor.
> I tether him to an ottoman away from furniture but with his bed so he doesn't wonder or bite the baby.
> He slept thru night. Only two potty accidents since we got him Sunday.


The puppy better then some men !


----------



## mike taylor

How is everything going my tortoise friends?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> How is everything going my tortoise friends?


Great and you !


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> How is everything going my tortoise friends?




What's up Mike!! 
Everything is good with me!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Things are just freakin great with me. I just can't find the words to tell you how great they are.......


----------



## MPRC

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Then skip the coffee and join @ johnandjade and I for Bud enstead !



I don't do beer. Coffee with milk was my 'cheat' beverage. I stopped drinking everything else aside from water in an attempt to reduce my waistline. I went and got a coconut almond milk blend and RUINED my coffee. It was so gritty and gross.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> I don't do beer. Coffee with milk was my 'cheat' beverage. I stopped drinking everything else aside from water in an attempt to reduce my waistline. I went and got a coconut almond milk blend and RUINED my coffee. It was so gritty and gross.



Have you tried adding butter to your coffee? I haven't done it.


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> Have you tried adding butter to your coffee? I haven't done it.



Butter is still dairy and I'm trying to rule out if that is causing my stomach issues. I have heard people will whip coconut oil into their coffee too, but neither helps me today since i wanted iced coffee!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LaDukePhoto said:


> rule out if that is causing my stomach issues.


Have you tried ruling out gluten? My girlfriend is gluten intolerant and has REAL full gut issues, even from the gravy I make with wheat flour. Rice, potatoes,corn, even barley are no problem for her. It's that GMO wheat that Americans have been corralled into thinking that's all we need for cooking and/or eating.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> Have you tried adding butter to your coffee? I haven't done it.


Those little creamers you see are non- dairy ! Try them .


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> Butter is still dairy and I'm trying to rule out if that is causing my stomach issues. I have heard people will whip coconut oil into their coffee too, but neither helps me today since i wanted iced coffee!




Oh shoot, I forgot butter was dairy!


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> The puppy better then some men !



Lol and said by a man.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all! *waves*


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Evening all! *waves*



Hi Jacqui!! Working?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For fun…Hank Jr, Dinosaur

Hey man them ain't high heeled sneakers
And they sure don't look like cowboy boots
And that ain't rock and roll you're playin'
And it sure ain't country or rhythm and blues

You're singin' a song about makin' love to your drummer
Well gay guitar-pickers don't turn me on
And we don't all get into Donna Summer
Do you happen to know any old hank Williams songs? 

'Cause you see I'm a dinosaur
I should've died a long time before
Have pity on a dinosaur hand me my hat
Excuse me man but where's the door

It used to be I had a lotta fun in this old hangout
We'd get stoned at the jukebox and stay outta fights
Now and then we'd light a little smoke in the truck out back
Aww, then a little old Jim beam and we'd get right

And you know these flashing lights sure make me dizzy
And this disco's very strange to my ear
It looks like they've turned the longhorn into a spaceship
And I'll be leavin' just as soon as I finish this beer

'Cause you see I'm a dinosaur
Should've died a long time before
There's a whole lotta dinosaurs
Give us our hats, excuse me man but where's the door
Get us our hats, excuse me man where's the door


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Hi Jacqui!! Working?



Yeppers


----------



## Jacqui

So Yvonne, all better?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> So Yvonne, all better?



No, this is only my second day with it. However, Monday, when I felt I was coming down with a cold, I swabbed my nasal passages with Zicam throughout the day, and it feels like it is running its course already today. No more sore throat, but me and my box of Kleenex are very close friends.


----------



## MPRC

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Have you tried ruling out gluten? My girlfriend is gluten intolerant and has REAL full gut issues, even from the gravy I make with wheat flour. Rice, potatoes,corn, even barley are no problem for her. It's that GMO wheat that Americans have been corralled into thinking that's all we need for cooking and/or eating.


 That's next


----------



## MPRC

I gave in, I'm having my iced coffee with REAL chocolate milk and it tastes like heaven. My stomach issues continued for the 3 days without dairy so I'm going to maybe try ruling out gluten next. 
I wish my doctor wasn't such a quack otherwise I'd seek her advice. A week with stomach issues is better than listening to her lecture me about how I'm lying to her about my diet, activity levels and desire to not have children (She had the gall to tell me I would change my mind!)


----------



## Momof4

Nobody told me it would be 104 today!! 
I left the house and didn't cool of tortoises! Yikes! 
Racing home now!


----------



## smarch

Went to the beach with my friend I made at the gym. I told myself When I first started working there that I would be professional and that meant no talking to people outside of work... But thing is, in customer service, especially my type you have to be nice and you start to build relationships with your regulars, especially ones close to your age. She's the one who's (ex) boyfriend has the car that is posted a couple months ago because I loved it. 
We had a blast! I swear the chemistry our friendship has makes it hard for me to believe we've only known each other since November and only actually talked for the last couple of months. And bonus points because she totally didn't judge me when I was catching some pokemon and found it hilarious when a Psyduck crashes our day drinking.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Nobody told me it would be 104 today!!
> I left the house and didn't cool of tortoises! Yikes!
> Racing home now!



Did you move to Nebraska?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Went to the beach with my friend I made at the gym. I told myself When I first started working there that I would be professional and that meant no talking to people outside of work... But thing is, in customer service, especially my type you have to be nice and you start to build relationships with your regulars, especially ones close to your age. She's the one who's (ex) boyfriend has the car that is posted a couple months ago because I loved it.
> We had a blast! I swear the chemistry our friendship has makes it hard for me to believe we've only known each other since November and only actually talked for the last couple of months. And bonus points because she totally didn't judge me when I was catching some pokemon and found it hilarious when a Psyduck crashes our day drinking.
> View attachment 180960
> 
> View attachment 180963
> 
> View attachment 180964
> 
> View attachment 180965



Looks like your having fun! Nice to see.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening all!


----------



## Jacqui

Was a beautiful moon, did you see it?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! I am having breakfast with a strange man.


----------



## MPRC

Up with the sun, I am not a fan.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Was a beautiful moon, did you see it?




Yes, I saw it! We have been night swimming and watching it come up. 
Love it!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! I am having breakfast with a strange man.



Tell that stranger Yvonne says "hi"!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Tell that stranger Yvonne says "hi"!



Will do.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's a fun one for you that could only happen to me. So we all are aware that I received, "multiple" broken ribs on my right side from that wreck about a year ago. Well, it took all of about 9 months for them to heal up and start feeling normal again. On Wednesday, I bent over to kiss my honey goodnight. I straighten up and stepped back with my right foot and there was a dog there on the floor. I was taught you avoid hurting your pets. This resulted in me pulling the plant foot, (the right one) up and me going down hard on those same ribs!!! Yay me. I'm thinking I rebroke them. No deep breath without real pain. I'm so happy about this, (insert sarcasm here!) talk with y'all later.


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Weekend TFO~~!!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's a fun one for you that could only happen to me. So we all are aware that I received, "multiple" broken ribs on my right side from that wreck about a year ago. Well, it took all of about 9 months for them to heal up and start feeling normal again. On Wednesday, I bent over to kiss my honey goodnight. I straighten up and stepped back with my right foot and there was a dog there on the floor. I was taught you avoid hurting your pets. This resulted in me pulling the plant foot, (the right one) up and me going down hard on those same ribs!!! Yay me. I'm thinking I rebroke them. No deep breath without real pain. I'm so happy about this, (insert sarcasm here!) talk with y'all later.




Ouch;(


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Ouch;(


Certainly not the fun I'd hoped it to be !


----------



## Yvonne G

We're starting a 10 day run of over 100 degree days. The hottest is going to be 110F...I think they said next Wednesday. Will got my misters up over the Aldabran yard just in time. How are you Arizona folks doing? Are you in the monsoon season? When I run my ceiling fan along with the evaporative cooler, it's pretty comfortable in the house. I don't go outside after lunchtime unless I have to. It's hard for me to breath when it gets that hot.

@Jacqui : Is that stranger gone again?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

This summer is just too hot! Been rare to see a day under 95 in the last month. I wouldn't leave the house if not for work and Pokemon go


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> We're starting a 10 day run of over 100 degree days. The hottest is going to be 110F...I think they said next Wednesday. Will got my misters up over the Aldabran yard just in time. How are you Arizona folks doing? Are you in the monsoon season? When I run my ceiling fan along with the evaporative cooler, it's pretty comfortable in the house. I don't go outside after lunchtime unless I have to. It's hard for me to breath when it gets that hot.
> 
> @Jacqui : Is that stranger gone again?


Yes AZ is in the monsoon season but it's only raining in the high mountains ! We are getting 112 degrees and high humidity here ! And Sunday I'll be 61 years old ! And that's hot !!!


----------



## Momof4

We were at 107 today and 104 yesterday. 
Had so many things on my "to do list" and only got a few done.


----------



## Momof4

Are you feeling better @Yvonne G?
Got that damn Chinese food out of your system?


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Yes AZ is in the monsoon season but it's only raining in the high mountains ! We are getting 112 degrees and high humidity here ! And Sunday I'll be 61 years old ! And that's hot !!!



Happy early birthday!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Are you feeling better @Yvonne G?
> Got that damn Chinese food out of your system?



Yeah, are ya?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> We're starting a 10 day run of over 100 degree days. The hottest is going to be 110F...I think they said next Wednesday. Will got my misters up over the Aldabran yard just in time. How are you Arizona folks doing? Are you in the monsoon season? When I run my ceiling fan along with the evaporative cooler, it's pretty comfortable in the house. I don't go outside after lunchtime unless I have to. It's hard for me to breath when it gets that hot.
> 
> @Jacqui : Is that stranger gone again?



Yes, he spent the night on his sleeper break in Lincoln while I worked. Then we had breakfast. He then left to finish his trip.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> We were at 107 today and 104 yesterday.
> Had so many things on my "to do list" and only got a few done.



Me too. I am so tired of wearing wet clothes from all the sweating I am doing and from not really doing any real work.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> Happy early birthday!


Thank you !


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Thank you !



What are you going to do to celebrate it?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Me too. I am so tired of wearing wet clothes from all the sweating I am doing and from not really doing any real work.




I have to change my shirt like 3 times a day


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Are you feeling better @Yvonne G?
> Got that damn Chinese food out of your system?



This was a very mild cold. The worst day was day 1. But the day before day 1, I swabbed my nasal passages with Zicam several times a day. It must work, because I wasn't incapacitated at all. Very mild symptoms. I'm fine now, just a bit of a hoarse throat.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yeah, are ya?



Yup. Fine as frog's hair!


----------



## Yvonne G

I have a touch of the lazies today. I still have to prepare all the tortoises' food and here I sit. Also, it's almost 8a and no sun is shining in the windows. I'm guessing it must be a bit overcast this a.m., which probably means it's going to be quite humid today.

I don't have big plans for my day. After I feed, water and clean up after the tortoises, I'm just going to clean up outside and put away all the tools and implements that I've left laying around. Maybe I'll even use the leaf blower......Na-a-a-a


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's a fun one for you that could only happen to me. So we all are aware that I received, "multiple" broken ribs on my right side from that wreck about a year ago. Well, it took all of about 9 months for them to heal up and start feeling normal again. On Wednesday, I bent over to kiss my honey goodnight. I straighten up and stepped back with my right foot and there was a dog there on the floor. I was taught you avoid hurting your pets. This resulted in me pulling the plant foot, (the right one) up and me going down hard on those same ribs!!! Yay me. I'm thinking I rebroke them. No deep breath without real pain. I'm so happy about this, (insert sarcasm here!) talk with y'all later.



You better wrap yourself in bubble wrap and put on a helmet. Hang in there. Sorry to hear you fell.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> We're starting a 10 day run of over 100 degree days. The hottest is going to be 110F...I think they said next Wednesday. Will got my misters up over the Aldabran yard just in time. How are you Arizona folks doing? Are you in the monsoon season? When I run my ceiling fan along with the evaporative cooler, it's pretty comfortable in the house. I don't go outside after lunchtime unless I have to. It's hard for me to breath when it gets that hot.
> 
> @Jacqui : Is that stranger gone again?


We will get up to and maybe over 105 in San Jose also, can you believe? This is "THE BAY AREA".......I think our nature cooler (the San Francisco Bay) are just not cool enough this week or next 10 days.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

104 today. I made a peach crumble from random pantry ingredients (used up some peaches I canned a few years back mixed with peach pear marmalade I had canned, all topped with oat crumble) And I made some iced tea on the stove top.

Trying to decide what to make for dinner, if anything...


----------



## Momof4

RosieRedfoot said:


> 104 today. I made a peach crumble from random pantry ingredients (used up some peaches I canned a few years back mixed with peach pear marmalade I had canned, all topped with oat crumble) And I made some iced tea on the stove top.
> 
> Trying to decide what to make for dinner, if anything...



If I were you, I would eat the peach crumble for dinner


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah...too hot to cook, for sure!


----------



## Yvonne G

I shouldn't have said anything. I hexed myself. I've been sneezing my face off all afternoon, and I've blown my nose so much today it's raw. AH CHOO!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> I shouldn't have said anything. I hexed myself. I've been sneezing my face off all afternoon, and I've blown my nose so much today it's raw. AH CHOO!


God bless you !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, I don't like to brag but it's 70 degrees here........cool and lovely.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I don't like to brag but it's 70 degrees here........cool and lovely.



What? no rain?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I don't like to brag but it's 70 degrees here........cool and lovely.


That's bragging it's 106 degrees here !


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, Guys the latest project I've been helping with. Crown Victoria turned into 1973 f100 .


----------



## mike taylor

Rat rods rule !


----------



## MPRC

My mechanic mechanic (and boyfriend) wants to know how many miles that 4.6 has left before the plugs need to be rethreaded.


----------



## mike taylor

Already did it . Prevention is key . Haha


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Beautiful, Mike.....I'm looking for touch up paint and taking it to an upholstery guy. Gonna fix it up and start putting it in our small car shows. All the small towns round here have great car shows and swaps every week end. I know it's kinda junky, but the cops have told me I'm the only IROC registered in Benton County. Anyhow, sounds like fun to me, after I get it painted and seat sewed. It doesn't have to be perfect, just close. After all it's a daily driver. Gonna find some Edlebrock valve covers and spray clear over a clean engine....then sell it.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> What? no rain?


I even have to use the sprinkler!!!!!


----------



## MPRC

mike taylor said:


> Already did it . Prevention is key . Haha



It's so much easier to do things when its all torn apart, isn't it? He's a Ford guy and I got a nice long educational lecture on that engine after I showed him the pics.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah it is . We worked on getting the bed a cut in today . When we weld it the bed sides are going to be welded so it looks like a unibody . The bed sides will give the hole where the old filler cap was . Then we will need to build a floor in the truck . Most of the hard work is over .


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah , Maggie finding a matching wheel for your car isn't as easy as I thought. Still on the lookout for one . It's funny how you see them all over the place,but when you need one they go into hiding.


----------



## MPRC

What's the wheel look like? I can put Chris on the hunt. And for the love of god if anyone needs a carburetor ask me first. I think I stacked 50 of them when we moved. Old, new, rebuilt, who ever sold Chris his shop left a TON of stuff.


----------



## mike taylor

Should be able to find one cheaper than 150 bucks at a swap meet.15" wheel


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Tom as things stand this evening, Chris, Amber, Kids and reptiles have all been successfully evacuated to Chris's dad's house. That took place last night. Wind was favoring them last night and most of the day with their house still safe, early evening the wind shifted back towards the ridge across from them and they keeping their fingers crossed.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Yeah , Maggie finding a matching wheel for your car isn't as easy as I thought. Still on the lookout for one . It's funny how you see them all over the place,but when you need one they go into hiding.





I hate to say I told you so. Thanks anyway, probably gonna junk it.


----------



## mike taylor

I haven't gave up yet Maggie. Going to another car show this weekend .


----------



## Oxalis

Hi all. Took the day off work to try to get some homework done. I'm stuck doing a literature review. Someone come smother me with a pillow. XD Enjoying the occasional tort photo as "therapy" throughout the day. Steve, my Russian, is out playing in the backyard. Lucky tort...


----------



## N2TORTS

mike taylor said:


> I haven't gave up yet Maggie. Going to another car show this weekend .


Mike ....what ya draggin' out to the show ? .....Where is the show BTW? Glad there is another car nut in here ...I know Maggie is too!
Remember the "Paint" thread ....you picked up on that couple years ago ^5


----------



## bouaboua

IT IS HOT! ! ! !

I thought I'm in Texas or Arizona? What happened here??. HOT. HOT. HOT~~


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I was putting my box turtles into the pond and slipped backward and rebroke 2 just healing ribs. So whomever Steve hires to smother him, I'll put in half for me. I am so sick of this pain daily, can't hardly wipe my...




And we're about to die from the heat, it's 80 degrees here. Maybe I should go sit in the turtle pool ...hahahahaha


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OK Steve, here's your smile for the day, and maybe you can explain why all my chelonia smile. This is Sombrero, he's a deformed 3-toed I brought back from Texas. Jacqui named him, altho she didn't know.....I think my animals are happy except for one ornata

......


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

bouaboua said:


> IT IS HOT! ! ! !
> 
> I thought I'm in Texas or Arizona? What happened here??. HOT. HOT. HOT~~


106 here now ! All the and none of the benefits ! Shame


----------



## MPRC

This is the water spigot for our backyard. Notice how it's no longer attached to the wall. Some dumb*** just screwed that threaded end into a mystery pipe inside the wall. No teflon, no glue, nothing. See the paint stripe? That's how far it stuck out of the wall. 

Garage is flooded and we have no water. When Chris was shutting off the mainline to the house it broke...shut. Utility company wants to tear out our tree and fence and replace everything. 

The plumber is MIA, it's been 2 hours. After 4 I'm calling MY plumber instead of the landlords guy. 

ROAR!


----------



## mike taylor

N2TORTS said:


> Mike ....what ya draggin' out to the show ? .....Where is the show BTW? Glad there is another car nut in here ...I know Maggie is too!
> Remember the "Paint" thread ....you picked up on that couple years ago ^5


Hopefully the rat rod truck in above pictures. It looks like it needs a lot more work ,but really only needs the floor pans welded in . Then we can put the carpet and seats in . The bed floor pans also need to be welded in . Maybe two more nights of welding. We aren't painting it . That's the beauty of putting the truck body over a running car . Hahahahaha


----------



## smarch

Have I ever mentioned I love this dog? <3 he's my best friends, and although we don't see each other often, he always remembers me and greets me with open paws.


----------



## leigti

smarch said:


> Have I ever mentioned I love this dog? <3 he's my best friends, and although we don't see each other often, he always remembers me and greets me with open paws.
> View attachment 181434
> 
> View attachment 181435
> 
> View attachment 181436
> View attachment 181437
> 
> View attachment 181438


Cute dog. Where did you get her or him? Looks a little bit like mine. Got a love the black-and-white contrast.


----------



## Yvonne G

After having to replace my modem, I had a heck of a time getting my Kindle back online. I finally had to contact my ISP and they changed the name of modem (to a name of my choosing) and changed its password (to a password of my choosing). I had done everything correctly, but it just wouldn't accept the password. But it was a piece of cake once they had me change everything and start over. I'm really bad with electronics and devices. Show me how it works and I can do that, but fix or change anything? Not me man.

I'll be having leftover stew for the next few years. It's just impossible to make stew for one.


----------



## smarch

leigti said:


> Cute dog. Where did you get her or him? Looks a little bit like mine. Got a love the black-and-white contrast.
> View attachment 181448


His name is Smoke. He's my best friends dog, but I've been around since before he came into her life, and was around for that awesome part of his life he was welcomed home. He was a rescue, he actually came to MA all the was from Arkansas! The rescue was Ruff Tales Rescue. She fell in love with him before they even met because his name was Smoke and she's a firefighter and he was perfect.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> After having to replace my modem, I had a heck of a time getting my Kindle back online. I finally had to contact my ISP and they changed the name of modem (to a name of my choosing) and changed its password (to a password of my choosing). I had done everything correctly, but it just wouldn't accept the password. But it was a piece of cake once they had me change everything and start over. I'm really bad with electronics and devices. Show me how it works and I can do that, but fix or change anything? Not me man.
> 
> I'll be having leftover stew for the next few years. It's just impossible to make stew for one.


I'm a keep turning it off and on kind of person with technology, I can use it fine, there's a problem I get stuck. 
Good that everything got worked out in the end.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hello! 
I'm popping into the various beloved chats for quick hello and update.

The kids and I are currently sitting a state away housesitting for my parents. My oldest daughter needed some doctor appointments and ear surgery at the hospital here so it all worked out really well.

Keeping busy taking care of my kids and beasties, going back to school via the interwebs, working at the preschool this Autumn, homeschooling my son as usual, and chauffeuring the rest of the kids per my slavery obligations.

Enjoying a break from the various messes and construction projects I've been doing at my own little house. Did an update on my squirrel's enclosure, my Dad came down and we moved a wall for a new bedroom for me (It's a small bedroom but so pretty and peaceful!), and all the kids played "musical bedrooms." I organized their stuff, painted walls, and no one is sharing a room anymore. My gardening has obviously been pretty neglected this year. The flowers are in bad shape, but there are some decent veggies growing out there

Now that I'm cheerfully away from home, I'm planning on putting my feed up a bit! It's very needed!!!

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Yvonne G

So nice to hear from you Chrissy. Glad it's all working out. Who is taking care of the animals while you're at mom's?


----------



## Oxalis

maggie3fan said:


> I was putting my box turtles into the pond and slipped backward and rebroke 2 just healing ribs. So whomever Steve hires to smother him, I'll put in half for me. I am so sick of this pain daily, can't hardly wipe my...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we're about to die from the heat, it's 80 degrees here. Maybe I should go sit in the turtle pool ...hahahahaha


Sorry to hear about the fall!  I hope you have someone to help you out. Maybe train the turtles to cook?  I know it takes ribs a long while to heal (I've broken one or two) but still: feel better!! Hugs!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> So nice to hear from you Chrissy. Glad it's all working out. Who is taking care of the animals while you're at mom's?


Hi Yvonne. Mavis and my dog are actually with me here for more than half the summer. Mavis spends the day in my parents' yard and sleeps in her travel tupperware at night. She's good She has such a good little personality. Ben is actually house/pet sitting for most of the time I'm away. It isn't the first time he's done it and I'm not concerned.


----------



## Yvonne G

Chat is very quiet today. I guess the heat is getting to everyone. It's 108F here today. I have the misters going in all the tortoise yards. PG&E has asked for some sort of flex alert - don't use power unless you have to??? Well, I pump my water up out of the ground. I have to use power to keep my tortoises from overheating. I have solar power, and throughout the summer my meter runs backwards. I only wish I had known more about it when I bought the system. I would have gotten the battery back up. 

The cats are pretty unhappy with the heat. But they are able to get under the old house, and it's actually pretty cool under there.

Tomorrow I have to hit the DMV early - 8a. I need to renew my truck registration. I had my renewal form, but have misplaced it since my trip to the smog place. I've looked all over and it's just nowhere to be found. I'm sure they can renew without it though. If I get there when they open maybe the line won't be too long.

Have to admit, the Forum's T-shirts are not jumping off the shelf. I bought one and my friend, Carol, bought one. I think there is an order or two at the post office and I'll pick them up on Friday. I'll also be getting some sort of idea on overseas postage on Friday.

Time to go sit in front of the fan...


----------



## Prairie Mom

Good luck at the DMV.

I think the fact that you have any solar power at all puts you ahead of the others. I hope you and the kitties dog, and the tortoises can keep cool.

It's been pretty hot here. I've been stressing a bit, because I'm taking the kids camping in the desert about 4 hours south of here where it is always hot and miraculously it's actually going to be COOLER down there. I'm confused and grateful! I'm sure I'll still return a nice shade of cooked lobster


----------



## Yvonne G

That sounds fun, even with the lobster skin!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Announcement.....I was driving down our 2 lane 55 mph highway going thru a green light when, I see this person pulling a California stop, so I moved over a lane as it was now 4 lanes, he ran the light, thru the right lane and almost t-boned me. I thought t-bonnning is not a good thing, so I jerked the wheel and slid the car sidewasys into his car, knocking it into the ditch.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And your ROC is…?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

How can I write a decent column in 10 minutes????come one Josh, a few more minutes????

Announcement.....I was driving down our 2 lane 55 mph highway going thru a green light when, I see this person pulling a California stop, so I moved over a lane as it was now 4 lanes, he ran the light, thru the right lane and almost t-boned me. I thought t-'boning is not a good thing, so I jerked the wheel and slid the car sideways into his car, knocking it into the ditch. The car was on a slant and I will admit I was over some edge somewhere. So I holler "what's the matter "n-word". I don't normally use that word, but I've driven that car for 27 years like a crazy person, and yet I have an accident when I'm following the rules?????Something about that stinks. Then he can't get up the ditch bank, so I have a few more thing to say to him, mostly starting with f or n. He finally gets up the bank, both hands are fists so I make 2 fists, and run at him as hard as I could, hitting him just about his breasts knocking him back in the creek bed. Unfortunately a police officer asked saw and me why I did that, that it was assault. I said he went after me first and he hit my car. Go look at what he did to a classic car.So it went on, yadayadayada. I finally left, no ticket or nothing, not ever a lecture for hitting the guy. They are probably going to want to total it, but I've already called my lawyer, and she won't let them. She's a firecracker. Why can't I ever have a quiet day???? It's crap like this why I took drugs. And prolly gonna take them again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> How can I write a decent column in 10 minutes????come one Josh, a few more minutes????
> 
> Announcement.....And prolly gonna take them again.


Naw. I know you, and you're stronger than that.


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> How can I write a decent column in 10 minutes????come one Josh, a few more minutes????
> 
> Announcement.....I was driving down our 2 lane 55 mph highway going thru a green light when, I see this person pulling a California stop, so I moved over a lane as it was now 4 lanes, he ran the light, thru the right lane and almost t-boned me. I thought t-'boning is not a good thing, so I jerked the wheel and slid the car sideways into his car, knocking it into the ditch. The car was on a slant and I will admit I was over some edge somewhere. So I holler "what's the matter "n-word". I don't normally use that word, but I've driven that car for 27 years like a crazy person, and yet I have an accident when I'm following the rules?????Something about that stinks. Then he can't get up the ditch bank, so I have a few more thing to say to him, mostly starting with f or n. He finally gets up the bank, both hands are fists so I make 2 fists, and run at him as hard as I could, hitting him just about his breasts knocking him back in the creek bed. Unfortunately a police officer asked saw and me why I did that, that it was assault. I said he went after me first and he hit my car. Go look at what he did to a classic car.So it went on, yadayadayada. I finally left, no ticket or nothing, not ever a lecture for hitting the guy. They are probably going to want to total it, but I've already called my lawyer, and she won't let them. She's a firecracker. Why can't I ever have a quiet day???? It's crap like this why I took drugs. And prolly gonna take them again.




Girl, you just need to stay home!! 
Glad your ok though!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Girl, you just need to stay home!!


"Stay home"? Kathy, you're so dang cute.
I'm thinking we're all glad she came out of it on the fightin' side of it all.


----------



## Yvonne G

Looks like the handwriting's on the wall, Maggie. The powers that be are telling you that you've been too attached to that car.

I went to the road widening meeting this evening. I saw the plans. Looks like they'll be moving my driveway about 15' north and making it wider. This will take up more than half of my desert tortoise yard. Right now they're at the environmental impact portion of the plan, then after November they'll be at the r/w, eminent domain portion. After they get all the E.I. studies done, they're going to make up individual property maps and come see each property owner to talk about it. I can't really make any plans until I know for sure what's going to happen, but it doesn't look good. I have some pretty nice (and huge) cactus in the area where my new driveway has to go, including a 4' tall saguaro that I grew from a seed. I'm hoping I can change their minds about where to put the driveway. Afterall, there's all that frontage. They have to cut a hill no matter where it is, why not cut the hill in front of the house where it doesn't affect plants and tortoise yards. They figure to start construction in 2018. I doubt I'm going to rest easy tonight.


----------



## Yvonne G

I love this picture (off of facebook):


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> They figure to start construction in 2018. I doubt I'm going to rest easy tonight.


Consider yourself lucky you got invited to provide input in the first place. We've a gravel road that only receives county/state dollars from the 5 of us with driveways on it. Sure, every couple of years, "they" dump fresh gravel on it, but any maintaining falls on any of us angry with a spouse and tractor to work the road over.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, I'm going to be more attached to it, after I pay the $3000 worth of damage. then that black guy will be taken to civil court and so will that cop. He was drunk and ran a red light and hit me. He didn't get any ticket. So I got a lawyer this morning. He says we have a hell of a case, he's working on it now.
Everyone in my family hates my car, because I like it more than I like them. But my car has *NEVER* done the damage to me the way my siblings have. I hate my family, and do not consider that I have family 'cept for 'Y. The end
Ya'll won't hear from me for a while as I have nothing good to say about anything or anybody. So....adios it's been fun, but I doubt any of you will miss me.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, anyone,,,,?????
Olive branch ?


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> How can I write a decent column in 10 minutes????come one Josh, a few more minutes????
> 
> Announcement.....I was driving down our 2 lane 55 mph highway going thru a green light when, I see this person pulling a California stop, so I moved over a lane as it was now 4 lanes, he ran the light, thru the right lane and almost t-boned me. I thought t-'boning is not a good thing, so I jerked the wheel and slid the car sideways into his car, knocking it into the ditch. The car was on a slant and I will admit I was over some edge somewhere. So I holler "what's the matter "n-word". I don't normally use that word, but I've driven that car for 27 years like a crazy person, and yet I have an accident when I'm following the rules?????Something about that stinks. Then he can't get up the ditch bank, so I have a few more thing to say to him, mostly starting with f or n. He finally gets up the bank, both hands are fists so I make 2 fists, and run at him as hard as I could, hitting him just about his breasts knocking him back in the creek bed. Unfortunately a police officer asked saw and me why I did that, that it was assault. I said he went after me first and he hit my car. Go look at what he did to a classic car.So it went on, yadayadayada. I finally left, no ticket or nothing, not ever a lecture for hitting the guy. They are probably going to want to total it, but I've already called my lawyer, and she won't let them. She's a firecracker. Why can't I ever have a quiet day???? It's crap like this why I took drugs. And prolly gonna take them again.


Are you OK??


----------



## Eric Phillips

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I'm going to be more attached to it, after I pay the $3000 worth of damage. then that black guy will be taken to civil court and so will that cop. He was drunk and ran a red light and hit me. He didn't get any ticket. So I got a lawyer this morning. He says we have a hell of a case, he's working on it now.
> Everyone in my family hates my car, because I like it more than I like them. But my car has *NEVER* done the damage to me the way my siblings have. I hate my family, and do not consider that I have family 'cept for 'Y. The end
> Ya'll won't hear from me for a while as I have nothing good to say about anything or anybody. So....adios it's been fun, but I doubt any of you will miss me.....



Alright Maggie, enough is enough! I will officially allow you to call me vulgar names and other cuss words, flash me TFO gang signs, and tortoise me in the chest....I'm your huckleberry Just remember, I would rather **** someone off than be pissed on. So, get your fanny back on the TFO and give us back our daily intrigue! Hope to see you back and hope your ok!


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie, you make life so interesting.


----------



## Momof4

Hi!
I have been so busy with puppy and baby! I have no time for myself!

I hope everyone has a nice weekend planned. We have a soccer tournament.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like the handwriting's on the wall, Maggie. The powers that be are telling you that you've been too attached to that car.
> 
> I went to the road widening meeting this evening. I saw the plans. Looks like they'll be moving my driveway about 15' north and making it wider. This will take up more than half of my desert tortoise yard. Right now they're at the environmental impact portion of the plan, then after November they'll be at the r/w, eminent domain portion. After they get all the E.I. studies done, they're going to make up individual property maps and come see each property owner to talk about it. I can't really make any plans until I know for sure what's going to happen, but it doesn't look good. I have some pretty nice (and huge) cactus in the area where my new driveway has to go, including a 4' tall saguaro that I grew from a seed. I'm hoping I can change their minds about where to put the driveway. Afterall, there's all that frontage. They have to cut a hill no matter where it is, why not cut the hill in front of the house where it doesn't affect plants and tortoise yards. They figure to start construction in 2018. I doubt I'm going to rest easy tonight.




Sorry Yvonne...thank stinks. Get a lawyer and take them to court. If there is a better place for the drive way them make them put it there. Be a 'little' like me and fight for your property. Think about that old lady in Atlantic City when The Donald was building casinos all around her little wooden house, and she wouldn't sell to him, so ya got a tiny wooden house in the middle of all these casinos.I know you're mellow and always do whats right, but I think this is the time you stand up and say *"NO". *For craps sake if "I" can have a lawyer, you certainly could get one. Call legal aid. They ask your problem and give you the names of a few lawyers in Fresno to fit your problem. Free consultation, the first one. So far my lawyer has won everything I needed her for so it hasn't cost me a dime. If you say "no" the whole production comes to a halt. Stick to your guns dammit. That's your property, fight for it.All you want is for them to move the driveway. You say no, and nobody works. You actually, are the boss. Fight them, stick up for your rights!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Hi!
> I have been so busy with puppy and baby! I have no time for myself!
> 
> I hope everyone has a nice weekend planned. We have a soccer tournament.



Puppy all better?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> You actually, are the boss. Fight them, stick up for your rights!!![/SIZE]


And you pay taxes, so you're even paying these guys! You ARE actually the BOSS!!!!


----------



## leigti

Nobody has been on this thread for 15 hours?!


----------



## bouaboua

Too hot for typing~~


----------



## mike taylor

It's dying out .


----------



## Yvonne G

Look real close in between the two pencils. You can just barely see a baby spider and his shadow on the pencil, then you can follow his web up in front of the printer. This little baby is working very industriously to make a web between my lamp, the printer and the monitor. I wonder what kind he is.


----------



## Yvonne G

Our 7 day forecast still shows three digit weather predicted. I'm getting mighty tired of this hot weather. Today all I did was feed, clean up and water tortoises, then water the plants. After that I came inside and did the dishes. When the time came for lunch, I fixed Misty something to eat, then warmed up yesterday's left-overs for me. I've read a whole book on the Kindle, took a power nap and read all the posts on the Forum. I'm sitting here yawning. I think I need more nap time. Oh, and I washed my hair. I put in a load of clothes this a.m., and just now remembered it. So I guess I'd better go put it in the dryer.

Ho hum!


----------



## Yvonne G

...oh, and I forgot...I couldn't get online so I called my ISP and he walked me through re-setting passwords, etc. on my modem. How on earth does that happen? All the passwords and modem I.D.'s were wrong. There was no power outage or anything like that. Now it makes me wonder if that's what was wrong with my old modem last week and I've spent $100 on a new one when I didn't need to.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 181948
> 
> I wonder what kind he is.


A tiny one?


----------



## mike taylor

If it was in my house it would be a dead one .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> in my house it would be a dead one .


 And this comes from you, a man that complains about all the horse flies and other flying insects that are outside feeding the local mantis population. 
In pure jest Mike, I say shame upon you. 20 deep, from a standing position, squats, to help purify your soul for giving you the opportunity to walk this garden


----------



## Jacqui

*waves*


----------



## bouaboua

Morning! ! ! In my part of the country.......Still~~


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Jacqui. Did you have a nice week-end?


----------



## Yvonne G

My daughter called me this a.m. to let me know that Target has 4 cu.ft. fridges on sale for $100. I had been talking about my fridge not being big enough to hold a whole week's worth of tortoise food and that I was going to have to start making two trips to town instead of one. 




It doesn't match my white, tan and blue motif, but it holds a lotta' bags of greens!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lunch time! I'm down to only having two containers of stew left in the freezer. I'm getting mighty sick of stew! Now I know how Misty feels eating the same thing day after day.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Much too hot. But we finally got a thunderstorm to bring much needed rain! Sounds like canons going off and looks like strobe lights!


----------



## Eric Phillips

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter called me this a.m. to let me know that Target has 4 cu.ft. fridges on sale for $100. I had been talking about my fridge not being big enough to hold a whole week's worth of tortoise food and that I was going to have to start making two trips to town instead of one.
> 
> View attachment 182132
> 
> 
> It doesn't match my white, tan and blue motif, but it holds a lotta' bags of greens!!!



What in the world is that crazy looking thing above your new fantastic little fridge? It looks like some communication device of some sort lol!


----------



## Yvonne G

Eric Phillips said:


> What in the world is that crazy looking thing above your new fantastic little fridge? It looks like some communication device of some sort lol!



Yeah, just a short time after the dark ages, and just after the string and can, Alexander invented the device you see hanging up there on my cupboard. That just goes to show you how behind the times I am. Cell phone? What the heck is that?


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And this comes from you, a man that complains about all the horse flies and other flying insects that are outside feeding the local mantis population.
> In pure jest Mike, I say shame upon you. 20 deep, from a standing position, squats, to help purify your soul for giving you the opportunity to walk this garden
> View attachment 182080


Sorry little buddy but I hate bugs of all kinds . Most of the time i don't kill them . But if they come inside they die .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oh Mike. All the fun high school responses I'd love to make starting with you saying "little buddy" and just going downhill fast from there. 
How's ya been, kiddo?


----------



## smarch

And now, to explain my absence lately and upcoming. Yesterday (on national girlfriend day nonetheless) I brought home my babes!! The excitement this car gives me is why I'm single, no human has ever made me this happy!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> And now, to explain my absence lately and upcoming. Yesterday (on national girlfriend day nonetheless) I brought home my babes!! The excitement this car gives me is why I'm single, no human has ever made me this happy!
> View attachment 182212
> 
> View attachment 182213
> 
> View attachment 182214



Very pretty.


----------



## Jacqui

A rainy morning here, which will turn into a 90s with super high humidity... oh fun!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Jacqui. Did you have a nice week-end?



Was that before or after I messed up my knee?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 181948
> 
> 
> Look real close in between the two pencils. You can just barely see a baby spider and his shadow on the pencil, then you can follow his web up in front of the printer. This little baby is working very industriously to make a web between my lamp, the printer and the monitor. I wonder what kind he is.



It's the famous Ittsy Bittsy Spider!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Very pretty.


I'm in literal love with it


----------



## Yvonne G

What did you do to your knee, Jacqui?


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, time to go outside. Later.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> What did you do to your knee, Jacqui?



After I clocked out Sunday am, I went upstairs. Halfway up, my knee gave a pop.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> After I clocked out Sunday am, I went upstairs. Halfway up, my knee gave a pop.


That happened to me a few years ago walking up an escalator 

It turned out the knee was fine, but I had pulled a muscle that stretched from below the knee to above the knee on the outside of the leg (forgive my poor anatomy description)

Once that muscle was fixed l, which took time, the knee itself stopped hurting. I wore a neoprene knee support in the day for months after and still have it to hand in case it happens again.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> After I clocked out Sunday am, I went upstairs. Halfway up, my knee gave a pop.



Oh no! Is it better today? Are you incapacitated?


----------



## Jacqui

Not missing work, but once off all I am doing is laying/sleeping. Aleves, Tylenols, Icyhot and an Ace bandage are my friends.


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> That happened to me a few years ago walking up an escalator
> 
> It turned out the knee was fine, but I had pulled a muscle that stretched from below the knee to above the knee on the outside of the leg (forgive my poor anatomy description)
> 
> Once that muscle was fixed l, which took time, the knee itself stopped hurting. I wore a neoprene knee support in the day for months after and still have it to hand in case it happens again.



Fixed on own or Dr?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> The excitement this car gives me is why I'm single, no human has ever made me this happy!
> View attachment 182212
> 
> View attachment 182213
> 
> View attachment 182214


And she's so sexy TOO! 
"You are very lucky, lucky in love!"


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Not missing work, but once off all I am doing is laying/sleeping. Aleves, Tylenols, Icyhot and an Ace bandage are my friends.




Sorry Jacqui 
Don't forget to ice for 20 minutes at a time. Epsom salt bath or make a paste and pack it on.


----------



## Yvonne G

I took the weedeater to the desert tortoise yard this a.m. Now I've got the sprinkler running on it. The warm weather has them all hiding in their shelter. Interestingly, the Texas tortoises, whose yard is right next to theirs, are all out daily scrounging for food.

There was an older lady a couple years ago who decided to give up her Texas tortoises due to her old age and growing infirmity. Because I had 1.1 at that time, I kept them. Just now I put down some romaine in their yard, then rounded up as many as I could see to put by the food. I hadn't noticed it before, but three of her females have extra scutes.

The many, many days in a row of over 100F degree weather hasn't inhibited Dudley from wandering and eating. He's out every day policing his yard.

Likewise the leopards. They come out every morning to see if there's anything new to eat.

A few weeks ago I took in 4 juvenile desert tortoises that had lived their whole lives in a small aquarium. You'd think they'd be happy now that they live outside. But no, I hear them all day long scratching on the fence, trying to climb out. I can't tell you how many times I've had to turn one of them back over on his plastron. They're all promised but one. I'll be very glad when they go to their new homes.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hm-m-m-m-m... I wonder where Lady Grey is.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m-m-m... I wonder where Lady Grey is.
> 
> View attachment 182335
> View attachment 182336



Hmmm I wonder...


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning Jax


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Morning Jax



Hey Kiddo!


----------



## bouaboua

@Yvonne G 

Can you tell the name of this tree like succulent plant in below photo??


----------



## MPRC

Morning folks, I've been MIA dealing with some royal BS myself. Must be a full moon or something. My former landlord is on the war path slandering me to anyone he can get to listen. We're off to the lawyers office in the morning. He's contacting my clients and causing me all kinds of stress.


----------



## bouaboua

@Yvonne G

is this call: *Dracaena draco Plants?? Or Dragon tree.*


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> @Yvonne G
> 
> is this call: *Dracaena draco Plants?? Or Dragon tree.*



It could be, Steven. I'm not familiar with that plant, but looking it up on Google shows a very similar picture.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> It could be, Steven. I'm not familiar with that plant, but looking it up on Google shows a very similar picture.


Thank you My Lady! ! ! That is what I Googled also. You have a great cooler day!


----------



## Yvonne G

I got my name in the paper a couple days ago:

http://www.fresnobee.com/news/local/article92858167.html


----------



## KaitlinKeefe_

that's awesome Yvonne! 

I have been looking into rescues here in Vermont but there are few if any.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't know the east coast geography like I know this side of the states, but there's the Long Island Turtle Rescue with Julie McGuire. She does good work.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO~~


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I got my name in the paper a couple days ago:
> 
> http://www.fresnobee.com/news/local/article92858167.html



Now I know a star!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO~~



Hey, Steven!


----------



## KaitlinKeefe_

Good afternoon everyone!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Kaitlin!


----------



## KaitlinKeefe_

I'm back to work today through the weekend 

my poor grandpa is here at the hospital i work at so ive had a rough couple of days. 

hope everyone having a better friday


----------



## Jacqui

KaitlinKeefe_ said:


> I'm back to work today through the weekend
> 
> my poor grandpa is here at the hospital i work at so ive had a rough couple of days.
> 
> hope everyone having a better friday



Is he doing better?


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> Morning folks, I've been MIA dealing with some royal BS myself. Must be a full moon or something. My former landlord is on the war path slandering me to anyone he can get to listen. We're off to the lawyers office in the morning. He's contacting my clients and causing me all kinds of stress.



How does he know who your clients are?


----------



## KaitlinKeefe_

Jacqui said:


> Is he doing better?




hes doing okay, just wants to get home of course thanks for asking jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui

Supper tonight...


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO~~



How much longer are you home for?


----------



## Jacqui

Mike... plans for the weekend?


----------



## Momof4

Happy Friday!
Been super busy and my sister and kids are coming for the weekend! They live 6 hrs away. 

I'm not feeling well, I have really bad sinus issues today and can't smell a thing!
Not even Vick's or sausage I cooked earlier.

I've loaded up on meds because we have plans to drink vodka/cranberry while watching the kiddos swim tonight! 
I'll have to tough it out.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I got my name in the paper a couple days ago:
> 
> http://www.fresnobee.com/news/local/article92858167.html




How exciting Yvonne!!


----------



## mike taylor

Sally laying eggs at the opening of her burrow .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Sally laying eggs at the opening of her burrow .



She just starting?


----------



## mike taylor

No she's been laying . She has a hole under her . She makes it as hard as possible to get them eggs . Here's a picture of Hal.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> How much longer are you home for?


Till 19 of this month. My wife will join me early next month in Hong Hong then we off to Bali island for her birthday.


----------



## Yvonne G

KaitlinKeefe_ said:


> I'm back to work today through the weekend
> 
> my poor grandpa is here at the hospital i work at so ive had a rough couple of days.
> 
> hope everyone having a better friday



Here's hoping Grandpa gets well soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Till 19 of this month. My wife will join me early next month in Hong Hong then we off to Bali island for her birthday.



Because I have such a BAD memory, I'll send this to your lovely wife now:


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> How does he know who your clients are?


Through the magic of Facebook. I post photos and tag clients. I had to remove my business page because he was sending people slanderous messages. 

The lawyer says I have a strong case.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Because I have such a BAD memory, I'll send this to your lovely wife now:


My wife said thank you. You are so sweet Yvonne. Thank you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LaDukePhoto said:


> Through the magic of Facebook. I post photos and tag clients. I had to remove my business page because he was sending people slanderous messages.
> 
> The lawyer says I have a strong case.


You want that maybe I come down there, visit my daughter,and while doing so, she and I could hang around your past landlord just for the uncomfortable factor of it all?


----------



## mike taylor

I was in the dark room an someone said something about t shirts are finally available. So point me the way people .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I was in the dark room an someone said something about t shirts are finally available. So point me the way people .



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/order-your-forum-t-shirt.143938/

There is only one XXL left, but several XL and many L. Send me a PM and I'll give you my address.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I'm all over my cold, so I guess it's time to have fast food for lunch. I'm thinking Taco Bell. I love me a Nachos Bell Grande! Then I get a side of beans and I have sour cream at home to add a little extra. By the time I get it home the chips are usually pretty limp, but for some odd reason, I sorta' like them like that.

Orv and Nancy visited me yesterday then took me out for brunch. What a nice couple they are. They're the ones who posted about the desert tortoise his mom made him release up in the foothills many, many years ago because he was going away to school (??). Many years later he and his wife were visiting their old neighborhood, happened to be able to talk to the present homeowners only to discover the tortoise found his way home and brought a female with him. The current property owners had the female, the male and one of their offspring. Long story short, Orv now has the male offspring (full grown) and the female. I go back and re-read this story from time to time. It is just a heartwarming story. If you haven't read the story, it's here: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/a-tortoise-love-story.104488/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I was in the dark room an someone said something about t shirts are finally available. So point me the way people .


Ah, okay, sorted.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ho hum! What a boring day. I finished my book just after lunch, not having read long enough to get sleepy (for a nap), so here I am, bored and wondering what to do. There's always housework...nah.

Tomorrow I have a yard inspection. I have one adolescent desert tortoise to place.

Yesterday I received a phone call from a lady who had the grand kids for the day and she wanted to come look at the "turtles." I said it would be ok. It was grandma and grandpa with two boys about 11 and 12. I always start at one end of the property and just move along looking from one yard to the next in a big circle and ending up back where we started. So we started at the Aldabran yard. I gave them a couple skewers and some strawberries and they fed the tortoises some strawberries. Then we moved on to the Russians and desert tortoises, but it was too hot for them and they were all in their houses. Next was Dudley. The younger kid kept asking do you have any small turtles? The next yard was a 40lbs rescue sulcata waiting for a home. "Do you have any small turtles?" Then we went to the box turtle yards. I asked if these were small enough for him. Then we moved on to the baby desert tortoises and baby box turtles (which are only about the size of a U.S. nickel. Then to the leopard yard. I showed them the bigger tortoises, then when he asked if I had any small turtles, I showed him the two small leopards. I was about ready to wring this kid's neck. Then the rain forest where we saw the Manouria and RF tortoises. When we stepped into the YF yard, and I hate when this happens, there was a dead YF, on his back and covered in ants and flies. It's bad enough to have a dead tortoise, but when you're giving the tour? UGH. "What are you going to do with him?" Really? I told him that after they leave I'll bury it. The last leg of the tour is the pond. The water turtles are usually pretty beggy, so that kept their interest for quite a while. The Phrynops comes right out of the water and bites at my shoes. You'd think they never get fed.

For some reason, that visit put me in a real bad mood. I buried the tortoise then went in the house and took a nap.

I have three young YF tortoises (well, two now) that I raised from eggs. They ended up being male. I also have an adult male. I've been trying to find new homes for the young ones, and I guess I'm going to have to try harder. They don't end up on their back, out in the middle of the yard, all on their own. Obviously the larger male tipped the smaller one over. Dang it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Ho hum! What a boring day. I finished my book just after lunch, not having read long enough to get sleepy (for a nap), so here I am, bored and wondering what to do. There's always housework...nah.
> 
> Tomorrow I have a yard inspection. I have one adolescent desert tortoise to place.
> 
> Yesterday I received a phone call from a lady who had the grand kids for the day and she wanted to come look at the "turtles." I said it would be ok. It was grandma and grandpa with two boys about 11 and 12. I always start at one end of the property and just move along looking from one yard to the next in a big circle and ending up back where we started. So we started at the Aldabran yard. I gave them a couple skewers and some strawberries and they fed the tortoises some strawberries. Then we moved on to the Russians and desert tortoises, but it was too hot for them and they were all in their houses. Next was Dudley. The younger kid kept asking do you have any small turtles? The next yard was a 40lbs rescue sulcata waiting for a home. "Do you have any small turtles?" Then we went to the box turtle yards. I asked if these were small enough for him. Then we moved on to the baby desert tortoises and baby box turtles (which are only about the size of a U.S. nickel. Then to the leopard yard. I showed them the bigger tortoises, then when he asked if I had any small turtles, I showed him the two small leopards. I was about ready to wring this kid's neck. Then the rain forest where we saw the Manouria and RF tortoises. When we stepped into the YF yard, and I hate when this happens, there was a dead YF, on his back and covered in ants and flies. It's bad enough to have a dead tortoise, but when you're giving the tour? UGH. "What are you going to do with him?" Really? I told him that after they leave I'll bury it. The last leg of the tour is the pond. The water turtles are usually pretty beggy, so that kept their interest for quite a while. The Phrynops comes right out of the water and bites at my shoes. You'd think they never get fed.
> 
> For some reason, that visit put me in a real bad mood. I buried the tortoise then went in the house and took a nap.
> 
> I have three young YF tortoises (well, two now) that I raised from eggs. They ended up being male. I also have an adult male. I've been trying to find new homes for the young ones, and I guess I'm going to have to try harder. They don't end up on their back, out in the middle of the yard, all on their own. Obviously the larger male tipped the smaller one over. Dang it.


What a horrible day.
i'm so sorry, Yvonne.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Ho hum! What a boring day. I finished my book just after lunch, not having read long enough to get sleepy (for a nap), so here I am, bored and wondering what to do. There's always housework...nah.
> 
> Tomorrow I have a yard inspection. I have one adolescent desert tortoise to place.
> 
> Yesterday I received a phone call from a lady who had the grand kids for the day and she wanted to come look at the "turtles." I said it would be ok. It was grandma and grandpa with two boys about 11 and 12. I always start at one end of the property and just move along looking from one yard to the next in a big circle and ending up back where we started. So we started at the Aldabran yard. I gave them a couple skewers and some strawberries and they fed the tortoises some strawberries. Then we moved on to the Russians and desert tortoises, but it was too hot for them and they were all in their houses. Next was Dudley. The younger kid kept asking do you have any small turtles? The next yard was a 40lbs rescue sulcata waiting for a home. "Do you have any small turtles?" Then we went to the box turtle yards. I asked if these were small enough for him. Then we moved on to the baby desert tortoises and baby box turtles (which are only about the size of a U.S. nickel. Then to the leopard yard. I showed them the bigger tortoises, then when he asked if I had any small turtles, I showed him the two small leopards. I was about ready to wring this kid's neck. Then the rain forest where we saw the Manouria and RF tortoises. When we stepped into the YF yard, and I hate when this happens, there was a dead YF, on his back and covered in ants and flies. It's bad enough to have a dead tortoise, but when you're giving the tour? UGH. "What are you going to do with him?" Really? I told him that after they leave I'll bury it. The last leg of the tour is the pond. The water turtles are usually pretty beggy, so that kept their interest for quite a while. The Phrynops comes right out of the water and bites at my shoes. You'd think they never get fed.
> 
> For some reason, that visit put me in a real bad mood. I buried the tortoise then went in the house and took a nap.
> 
> I have three young YF tortoises (well, two now) that I raised from eggs. They ended up being male. I also have an adult male. I've been trying to find new homes for the young ones, and I guess I'm going to have to try harder. They don't end up on their back, out in the middle of the yard, all on their own. Obviously the larger male tipped the smaller one over. Dang it.




Sorry Yvonne. Sorry for you lost a YF.


----------



## mike taylor

Well that just sucks Yvonne. I'm at the emergency room with my bulldog. He has to get stitches and a drain put in . Then I have to take him back to get the drain removed . 800.00 bucks later he'll be all better . So my day isn't much better . But I did send you a pm about a shirt . I asked questions I've found the answer for in the thread you linked me to .


----------



## Yvonne G

What happened to the dog? Fight? Hope he gets better soon. Is he young? old?

The thing about the kid on "the tour" was he kept looking forward toward where we were going instead of listening to what I was telling them about the tortoises we were looking at right now. I hate when they do that. Pay attention, darn it! I figured out last night that Grampa probably told them they could have a turtle if I have any small ones.

Oh well...water under the bridge.

Tomorrow I'm going to the lumber yard and buying some lumber so I can replace rotten fences.


----------



## MPRC

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You want that maybe I come down there, visit my daughter,and while doing so, she and I could hang around your past landlord just for the uncomfortable factor of it all?



It's going to take more than that. The jerk is ruthless.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> What happened to the dog? Fight? Hope he gets better soon. Is he young? old?
> 
> The thing about the kid on "the tour" was he kept looking forward toward where we were going instead of listening to what I was telling them about the tortoises we were looking at right now. I hate when they do that. Pay attention, darn it! I figured out last night that Grampa probably told them they could have a turtle if I have any small ones.
> 
> Oh well...water under the bridge.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to the lumber yard and buying some lumber so I can replace rotten fences.


He got caught on my fencing. He's home now all doped up . But ok . He is 8/9 years old .


----------



## mike taylor

Just look at the poor little guy .


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw geeze! Poor little guy. Well at least it was the smaller dog. Can you imagine the big dog having to navigate through the house with the cone of silence on his head?

Now go out there and fix that fence!


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> Just look at the poor little guy .
> 
> View attachment 182747


Poor dog! They hate those cones to. The first time my dog had to wear one she was mortified, every move she made seem to make a run in the something. The last time she had to have one my friend gave me this blue one. My dog tolerated it much better.


It's basically just like a little inner tube that you blow up.


----------



## Yvonne G

Week-ends sure mess up my day time TV viewing. There's nothing on except different kinds of sports, and I really HATE sports!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Just look at the poor little guy .
> 
> View attachment 182747



Glad he's on the road to recovery!
He sure is cute!


----------



## mike taylor

Fencing was fixed as soon as he got hurt . Wouldn't have happened if neighbors would keep their dogs in their yards . They like coming to my fence to bark at my dogs . Crappy neighbors. I took that stupid cone off of him and put a small t- shirt on him . He is so doped up he can hardly walk . I have to give him pain meds every four hours and antibiotics twice daily.


----------



## mike taylor

Started making Hal a pond needs to be Dryloked but holds just the right amount of water .


----------



## Eric Phillips

leigti said:


> Poor dog! They hate those cones to. The first time my dog had to wear one she was mortified, every move she made seem to make a run in the something. The last time she had to have one my friend gave me this blue one. My dog tolerated it much better.
> View attachment 182765
> 
> It's basically just like a little inner tube that you blow up.[/


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Momof4

Hi Jacqui!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Hi Jacqui!!



*big smile* *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

Seems our chat puppies are having a bad week.


----------



## MPRC

Here's a happy pup, my mom's dog loves to ride on her kayak!


----------



## Jacqui

Was thinking I was going to get to see Jeff today. Instead now he is swapping loads about an hour and a half away.


----------



## bouaboua

Morning~~!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Was thinking I was going to get to see Jeff today. Instead now he is swapping loads about an hour and a half away.



Bummer

I had company all weekend and I was sick. Today I'm worse. I have some kind of respiratory infection like I had about 6 mo or so ago. 
I vomited like 10x this morning from a coughing spell and I have a low grade fever. 
Thank goodness the baby now takes 3 hour naps and his mom is getting him early today. 
My daughter is sick too 
My better half is in NY but comes home tonight. 
Geez what a whiner I am today. 
Thanks for listening.


----------



## Yvonne G

LaDukePhoto said:


> Here's a happy pup, my mom's dog loves to ride on her kayak!
> View attachment 182844



Kayaking has always interested me. Never done it, but it really looks inviting.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Was thinking I was going to get to see Jeff today. Instead now he is swapping loads about an hour and a half away.



Aw, heck.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Morning~~!!



Hey, Steven!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Bummer
> 
> I had company all weekend and I was sick. Today I'm worse. I have some kind of respiratory infection like I had about 6 mo or so ago.
> I vomited like 10x this morning from a coughing spell and I have a low grade fever.
> Thank goodness the baby now takes 3 hour naps and his mom is getting him early today.
> My daughter is sick too
> My better half is in NY but comes home tonight.
> Geez what a whiner I am today.
> Thanks for listening.



I hate being sick. Here's something for you:







​


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I hate being sick. Here's something for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you!!
I'm headed to the dr soon.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Bummer
> 
> I had company all weekend and I was sick. Today I'm worse. I have some kind of respiratory infection like I had about 6 mo or so ago.
> I vomited like 10x this morning from a coughing spell and I have a low grade fever.
> Thank goodness the baby now takes 3 hour naps and his mom is getting him early today.
> My daughter is sick too
> My better half is in NY but comes home tonight.
> Geez what a whiner I am today.
> Thanks for listening.



 Sorry your sick. Yvonne would say it's the Chinese food. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Thank you!!
> I'm headed to the dr soon.



Hope he has a magic pill or shot for you.


----------



## Jacqui

Chucken wing anybody?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Chucken wing anybody?
> View attachment 182907


Where is beer????


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Where is beer????



You'd have to order it. I am not a beer drinker.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, how is your daughter doing?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LaDukePhoto said:


> It's going to take more than that. The jerk is ruthless.


You've never met my "BabyGirl"…


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Hope he has a magic pill or shot for you.



I went to the Minute Clinic but they weren't taking anymore patients. 
I'm just using an inhaler and got Starbucks.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You've never met my "BabyGirl"…
> View attachment 182911


She is a beauty! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

Whaz zap o ning


----------



## dmmj

did you know the planet Mars. the more you know


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Whaz zap o ning



How's your dog today?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Sorry your sick. Yvonne would say it's the Chinese food. Lol



No, it was the people who coughed on the Chinese food.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, how is your daughter doing?



She's all finished with her infusions. She goes in for another bone marrow test next week.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I have $350 worth of lumber sitting in my driveway. Now all I need is some ambition. I've got many, many sections of rotten tortoise fence to replace. Anyone want to come visit?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

hey


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey


Hey


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey


Im going back to cali for a couple days yo.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Warning! Warning! 
It's hot and smokey.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

what have you been up to?


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Warning! Warning!
> It's hot and smokey.


all media lies


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what have you been up to?


https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0cJtdOXm0qd0e4;42F9C595-33DE-40D4-9B0B-7C621B31BA74


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0cJtdOXm0qd0e4;42F9C595-33DE-40D4-9B0B-7C621B31BA74


wow


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wow


Rolled 6 x's. I'd say it was a good time, but I don't remember any of it.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I went to the Minute Clinic but they weren't taking anymore patients.
> I'm just using an inhaler and got Starbucks.



Feeling better this morning?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Feeling better this morning?



Nope! I have an appt at11:40. 
No baby today, yay!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Nope! I have an appt at11:40.
> No baby today, yay!!



Now is that anyway for a first time gramma to act?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Now is that anyway for a first time gramma to act?



Sorry 

I can barely get off the couch. 
I didn't even check on the torts yesterday. I fed them this morning and went back to bed. 

Tomorrow the baby will be 1yr old!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

They grow so fast!


----------



## Momof4

I'm gonna live
I have bronchitis and a few prescriptions.


----------



## Yvonne G

And a little less money in your checking account.


----------



## MPRC

I'm holding down the couch today, my guts are unhappy.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> I'm holding down the couch today, my guts are unhappy.



Did you have dairy?


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> How's your dog today?


He is good .


----------



## dmmj

has anyone here ever contemplated suicide?


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> has anyone here ever contemplated suicide?



Don't go there David!


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> has anyone here ever contemplated suicide?


I agree with Kathy! I'm seriously concerned about why you are asking, my friend!!! I'm not above driving to California, kidnapping Captain Awesome and any pets under his care, and making the kids and eye watch him around the clock until he gets some good news! -Don't test me on this. I can be very obnoxious in a minivan. Plus, winter is coming so you may not be able to get out until next Spring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

@dmmj go get some chicken wings and watch "King of Kong: a fistfull of quarters" if you haven't seen it yet. If you have seen it watch it AGAIN!


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> @dmmj go get some chicken wings and watch "King of Kong: a fistfull of quarters" if you haven't seen it yet. If you have seen it watch it AGAIN!



Preview reminds me of "Trekkies", though I never saw that either. Just saw the preview on vhs like 1000x.


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> has anyone here ever contemplated suicide?


Don't go there David~~


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!!!
It sure is quiet around here!


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> has anyone here ever contemplated suicide?



One might think it takes a lot of courage to commit suicide. In my opinion, it takes much more courage to stay alive and face whatever trouble it is. Suicide is very, very hard on the people left behind. We continually wonder what we could have done to prevent it. It makes us feel terribly guilty that we weren't there in the time of need.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> has anyone here ever contemplated suicide?



Since you are the king of the one-liners, and always saying something provocative to get conversation started, I'm going to assume you aren't talking about yourself. But just in case...I'm not that far away from you and we have good doctors and hospitals here that can do dialysis. If push comes to shove, I would love a house guest until the depression lifts. I'll even come get you.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Preview reminds me of "Trekkies", though I never saw that either. Just saw the preview on vhs like 1000x.


This is better than Trekkies. Seriously. This is one of my very favorite movies. Crazy real-life people. Likeable underdog versus "the Man" in fantastic nerd-dom. I'm not obsessed with video games or anything, but this movie makes me cheer and weep over Donkey Kong scores And you MUST eat chicken wings while watching.-It makes sense as you watch the documentary.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> One might think it takes a lot of courage to commit suicide. In my opinion, it takes much more courage to stay alive and face whatever trouble it is. Suicide is very, very hard on the people left behind. We continually wonder what we could have done to prevent it. It makes us feel terribly guilty that we weren't there in the time of need.


Couldn't agree MORE!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!!
> It sure is quiet around here!


Good evening, it's almost 10.40 pm here.


----------



## Gillian M

​A silly cat thinks he/she is a tort, struggling to get out of an "enclosure" if so I may call it.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## bouaboua

Good afternoon TFO.


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> has anyone here ever contemplated suicide?


Yes , I have . I try to stay busy and look at all the brighter things in life . I go through stages of thinking I'd be better off dead . In saying that I've seen the other side of it also . I've had close friends off themselves. All it does is hurt the people you care about the most . I haven't always been a role model . I've had my addictions . I've over come a lot of stuff this life has handed me . It's takes more courage to keep pushing to make life better. It's a permanent solution to a temporary problem that hurts everyone in the wake of death . Life is only as miserable as you make it .


----------



## mike taylor

Good day Steven.


----------



## Momof4

@mike taylor
Did you check out your birthday thread?


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> @mike taylor
> Did you check out your birthday thread?


I too, was wondering.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Good afternoon TFO.


Hello! Have not seen you around for quite some time. Hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Gillian M

Tried tort riding?​


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> has anyone here ever contemplated suicide?



Yes


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good morning @Jacqui, hope you are well.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Good morning Jacqui!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi all!

Boy did I ever sleep in this a.m. My two 4 legged alarm clocks left me alone until 7:30a...can you imagine? I don't like getting up that late. As hot as it gets here, sleeping past 6a wastes all the cool part of the day.

I'm going to run errands today instead of tomorrow because I'm all out of tortoise food.

Later...


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning @Jacqui, hope you are well.



Yes I am. How are you and your lil guy?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning Jacqui!!



Feeling better?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Boy did I ever sleep in this a.m. My two 4 legged alarm clocks left me alone until 7:30a...can you imagine? I don't like getting up that late. As hot as it gets here, sleeping past 6a wastes all the cool part of the day.
> 
> I'm going to run errands today instead of tomorrow because I'm all out of tortoise food.
> 
> Later...



Hmmm wonder if she is going to pick up some lunch?


----------



## MPRC

Off to a HUGE estate sale. I'm going to be broke after this one. The add had over 100 photos of all of the junk attached.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Hmmm wonder if she is going to pick up some lunch?



Not on your life. I learned my lesson with the Chinese food. I don't ever get sick if I eat my own food.


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> Off to a HUGE estate sale. I'm going to be broke after this one. The add had over 100 photos of all of the junk attached.



What are ya thinkin' about getting?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Not on your life. I learned my lesson with the Chinese food. I don't ever get sick if I eat my own food.



I am having Pizza Hut buffet for lunch myself.


----------



## Jacqui

Just have to make it through today and the mid 90s with high humidity, then the next while will be cool 80s


----------



## Jacqui

Mike, how many eggs did you end up with?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, how is the baby doing?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Feeling better?



I think so! My chest feels heavy but I'm on the road to recovery.
I'm running errands now and feel ok.
If my husband lets me I'm going with them to the mall later for back to school shopping. 

We are having a tiny 1st birthday party on Sunday so I'm trying to get the babies cake done and put in the fridge.


----------



## Jacqui

What are you doing for the cake?


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good morning!
> 
> View attachment 183248



Nopers, afternoon ! Lol Hi Steven.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Yes I am. How are you and your lil guy?


We are fine thanks. Had planned to take Oli  for the usual "walk" but I was not in the mood.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Good morning!
> 
> View attachment 183248


Good evening.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I am having Pizza Hut buffet for lunch myself.



I need to break off my summer fling with Domino's.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> We are fine thanks. Had planned to take Oli  for the usual "walk" but I was not in the mood.



Sorry


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I need to break off my summer fling with Domino's.



I haven't had one of those in years. Used to be pretty darn good.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> What are you doing for the cake?



Going for a cute dog for his smasher cake and puppy paw cupcakes for adults. 

I'll start tomorrow. I'm relaxing with a cute puppy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, how is the baby doing?



It's pretty scared right now, but it will come around. Hasn't eaten yet


----------



## Yvonne G

At the store I bought a frozen Chilli's macaroni and cheese for lunch today. It was pretty tasty. I hope having been frozen killed off any germs from the food preparer. Then I made myself a iceburg lettuce, asparagus and beet salad with red wine vinegar and oil dressing. Man I love that dressing! I also love to dip sour dough french bread in that dressing, but not today.

We had about 4 days of temperatures in the 90'sF and now its back up to the 100'sF for the next 10 days.

I think I'm going to work on the box turtle fence as my first project. I've been trying to figure out how to keep them contained as I replace the fence, and finally decided I'm going to try building the new fence just on the outside of the existing fence. The existing fence is grape stakes that are down in the ground about 3", but it's very flimsy and the neighbors bring me a box turtle every so often. Probably an escapee. I really like the look of the grape stakes, but I'm going with corral board this time.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, my fine fettered friends, I'm off to watch reruns of Gunsmoke. See ya.....


----------



## MPRC

Found some treasures! Lots of cameras, film, radios, toys and a sweet old TV for a client of mine.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oregon picker!! TV show next on the agenda?


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> Oregon picker!! TV show next on the agenda?



Well that would jack up my prices. I have a shop on Etsy where I sell my treasures.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> @mike taylor
> Did you check out your birthday thread?


Nope didn't know anything about it .


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Mike, how many eggs did you end up with?


Don't keep them. So I have no idea.


----------



## mike taylor

I don't get alerts from tfo . That @ thing doesn't work with my phone . I really appreciate all the birthday wishes . Thank you guys . Has anyone seen David?


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I don't get alerts from tfo . That @ thing doesn't work with my phone . I really appreciate all the birthday wishes . Thank you guys . Has anyone seen David?




He's popping up on the other threads I hope he gets thru this rough patch!


----------



## bouaboua

Good night!


----------



## MPRC

Goodnight all. After midnight and I think I'm headed to the office because I'm restless.


----------



## MPRC

I love that Chris' nightmares don't wake him up....ugh. Gonna be a long day.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Mike, it's Friday.


----------



## Jacqui

Had a big storm came through last night. Now we will start heading towards cool temps (80s).


----------



## Jacqui

Happy birthday Kathy's grandson.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Happy birthday Kathy's grandson.



Thank you Jacqui!! 
I really can't believe a year has passed!!


----------



## mike taylor

Hell's yeah it's Friday!


----------



## jaizei

Right about now is when I've been getting home lately and I'm still trying to get dressed and out the door. So I guess today's a wash.


----------



## MPRC

I cannot BELIEVE this. I've been having a terrible run of bad luck. My landlord just sent me a 30 day notice because she wants to move her sister into the house. I am devastated.


----------



## leigti

LaDukePhoto said:


> I cannot BELIEVE this. I've been having a terrible run of bad luck. My landlord just sent me a 30 day notice because she wants to move her sister into the house. I am devastated.


That stinks. Do you have any idea where you're going to go?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Right about now is when I've been getting home lately and I'm still trying to get dressed and out the door. So I guess today's a wash.



You've been working nights?


----------



## Yvonne G

LaDukePhoto said:


> I cannot BELIEVE this. I've been having a terrible run of bad luck. My landlord just sent me a 30 day notice because she wants to move her sister into the house. I am devastated.



Yipes!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> You've been working nights?



Sorta. Not so much the last week, but I was working from 1a to early afternoon for a while.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Sorta. Not so much the last week, but I was working from 1a to early afternoon for a while.



Those kind of hours make it hard to do anything besides sleep at home. Besides ruining your day, those are LO-O-O-O-ONG hours! Overtime pay, right?


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 183372



You mentioned you're coming to California - was that just for a visit?


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Those kind of hours make it hard to do anything besides sleep at home. Besides ruining your day, those are LO-O-O-O-ONG hours! Overtime pay, right?



What's that?


----------



## MPRC

leigti said:


> That stinks. Do you have any idea where you're going to go?



Not a clue. Finding a place that will allow 6 tortoises and bearded dragon and a cat is hard enough....then add that the BF is a mechanic with a TON of stuff and we get screwed. 

We have to stay within 100 miles of Eugene, OR per his parenting plan otherwise I would look at moving back to Spokane.


----------



## Yvonne G

Less than 3000 miles ago I took my truck in for it's regular service, plus to have a recall taken care of. The recall was for driver side air bags that sent metal shrapnel out when deployed. Yesterday I got another notice for an air bag recall. Same problem, only for the passenger side air bag. Why couldn't they have done it at the same time as the other one? Same deal too, the parts are not available. It took over 6 months to get the driver side parts. 

Only making one weekly trip into town has cut way back on my miles driven. I take the truck in for servicing every three thousand miles. It now takes me about 8 months to reach three thousand miles. I should probably go to night school and learn how to service the truck myself.....NOT!


----------



## Yvonne G

I just read a recipe on one of those side ads you see on facebook. You put a quarter cup of those smelly dryer beads and 4 tablespoons of baking soda into a cup of boiling water and let it sit until the beads are dissolved. Put it into a spray bottle and you have homemade Febreze. I love the smell of Gain laundry detergent. If they have the drier beads in Gain scent, I'm going to give this a try. I already have Gain bathroom candles.


----------



## jaizei

I watch those GIF recipes and think about buying a range to try them out. But ya right who am I kidding.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> You mentioned you're coming to California - was that just for a visit?


Yea I'm visiting for a couple days with my girlfriend.


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> I cannot BELIEVE this. I've been having a terrible run of bad luck. My landlord just sent me a 30 day notice because she wants to move her sister into the house. I am devastated.


----------



## Momof4

Not what I need right now but our puppy is sick again. Diarrhea with blood today. I just spent $1200 2 weeks ago with him in the vet!
Our account is so low right now because of a business law suit that ate up every! We could have bought another house with those attorney fees but what we owed! 
He has an appt at 4 after I take the kids to the dentist!
I hope his coccidiosis just came back and meds is all he needs. 

Looks like Friday isn't such a good for everyone today!! 

Sending good thoughts to whoever needs them today!!


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> I cannot BELIEVE this. I've been having a terrible run of bad luck. My landlord just sent me a 30 day notice because she wants to move her sister into the house. I am devastated.



 So sorry!! Don't you have rights?
Was it a 1yr lease?


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> So sorry!! Don't you have rights?
> Was it a 1yr lease?



It was a month to month, we were talking about a rent to own option. This came completely out of left field and I am a wreck. We have been here less than 100 days.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Not what I need right now but our puppy is sick again. Diarrhea with blood today. I just spent $1200 2 weeks ago with him in the vet!
> Our account is so low right now because of a business law suit that ate up every! We could have bought another house with those attorney fees but what we owed!
> He has an appt at 4 after I take the kids to the dentist!
> I hope his coccidiosis just came back and meds is all he needs.
> 
> Looks like Friday isn't such a good for everyone today!!
> 
> Sending good thoughts to whoever needs them today!!



I hope it's not parvo.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I hope it's not parvo.




They tested him two weeks ago for it. That would be awful!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> They tested him two weeks ago for it. That would be awful!!



Even if it is, it is not always a death sentence. Keep positive thoughts.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Even if it is, it is not always a death sentence. Keep positive thoughts.



My husband and son are at the vet now. They keep asking me all these questions thru text. I think it's a mystery illness. 
I ask my kid if the puppy was going to be ok and he said " that depends on the bill!"


----------



## leigti

LaDukePhoto said:


> Not a clue. Finding a place that will allow 6 tortoises and bearded dragon and a cat is hard enough....then add that the BF is a mechanic with a TON of stuff and we get screwed.
> 
> We have to stay within 100 miles of Eugene, OR per his parenting plan otherwise I would look at moving back to Spokane.


What kinds of tortoises do you have? Landlords may not care about tortoises if they're not huge. I have lived in some total dumps because I wanted to keep my animals with me, but it was worth it. Moving is stressful enough without having a deadline. What's the housing market like over there?


----------



## jaizei

LaDukePhoto said:


> It was a month to month, we were talking about a rent to own option. This came completely out of left field and I am a wreck. We have been here less than 100 days.



Rent to own is usually about as good of an option as owner financed. It's not.


----------



## bouaboua

I dig a pool for our "little Pig"............


----------



## Yvonne G

That's a really nice pool, Steven. Does it have a drain? How does little pig like it?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> That's a really nice pool, Steven. Does it have a drain? How does little pig like it?


I thought about to install a drain but it is too far to connect to the sewer. so I made it large but shallow, So if he poop in there, it may be bit easy to swipe the dirty water out. 

This winter, I would like to put in Bermuda grass in his enclosure, actually, in all enclosures. by then, the dirty water can be beneficial to the grass.


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy, how is the puppy? How did the birthday go?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Kathy, how is the puppy? How did the birthday go?


 
Right now he fine. Yesterday he got a camel back hydration hump.
All parasite test came back negative today. He is on probiotics and metronidazole. 
Today he is active as ever.
If he doesn't appear to be better after this round of meds we will do a test for a bunch of bacterial stuff like ecoli etc. 

I just finished the babies cake! The party is tomorrow. I still need to do the puppy paw cupcakes. 

Disclaimer: I'm not a baker!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Right now he fine. Yesterday he got a camel back hydration hump.
> All parasite test came back negative today. He is on probiotics and metronidazole.
> Today he is active as ever.
> If he doesn't appear to be better after this round of meds we will do a test for a bunch of bacterial stuff like ecoli etc.
> 
> I just finished the babies cake! The party is tomorrow. I still need to do the puppy paw cupcakes.
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm not a baker!!
> View attachment 183609



Cute!


----------



## mike taylor

A little taste of how the rat rod truck is going to look . We got the bed welded in place .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> A little taste of how the rat rod truck is going to look . We got the bed welded in place .
> 
> View attachment 183620



You've been hard at it! Coming together nicely.


----------



## Yvonne G

I sprayed Round-Up around the outside of my property this a.m. It's really nice out before the sun has a chance to heat everything up.

I think I've been feeding some of my tortoises too much. The grass in the Aldabran yard is getting too long, which tells me they aren't grazing much. Dudley (sulcata) only gets a mulberry branch every so often and his grass almost looks like the mower was taken to it. Trouble is, if I don't feed Bo and So they push the fence looking for the food goddess, and their fence isn't in the best shape.

Misty alerted that there was an intruder this a.m. and when I went outside there was an old (I mean OLD) brown dog on my property. When I went out there he ran off, showing me where he had gotten in. So I'm going to have to reinforce a bit to keep him out. I don't want stray dogs chewing my turtles and tortoises. This is an old lab with tumors all over his neck and stomach. I've seen him before and thought he might be lost, but if he's still here that means he belongs to someone in my neighborhood. Too bad I didn't follow him home.

Guess I'll do a little housework today. Yuck.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I sprayed Round-Up around the outside of my property this a.m. It's really nice out before the sun has a chance to heat everything up.
> 
> I think I've been feeding some of my tortoises too much. The grass in the Aldabran yard is getting too long, which tells me they aren't grazing much. Dudley (sulcata) only gets a mulberry branch every so often and his grass almost looks like the mower was taken to it. Trouble is, if I don't feed Bo and So they push the fence looking for the food goddess, and their fence isn't in the best shape.
> 
> Misty alerted that there was an intruder this a.m. and when I went outside there was an old (I mean OLD) brown dog on my property. When I went out there he ran off, showing me where he had gotten in. So I'm going to have to reinforce a bit to keep him out. I don't want stray dogs chewing my turtles and tortoises. This is an old lab with tumors all over his neck and stomach. I've seen him before and thought he might be lost, but if he's still here that means he belongs to someone in my neighborhood. Too bad I didn't follow him home.
> 
> Guess I'll do a little housework today. Yuck.



Busy as usual!! 
I bet your ready for cooler weather!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Busy as usual!!
> I bet your ready for cooler weather!



Yes!!!! I'd really like to start walking again, but it's still triple digits at 7:30p. I have a hard time breathing outside when it's that hot. And I can't walk early a.m.'s because that's the best time of day for getting chores done.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning all!



Hi Jacqui!


----------



## Oxalis

Good morning! Took the day off work to submit my very last school project EVER and I have an interview this afternoon. I'm so nervous!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Just as soon as I've read all the new posts I'm going to go outside and cut some grape leaves, mulberry leaves and any edible weeds I can find, then come back in and prepare the babies' food. After I feed, pick up poop and water everyone I'm going to cut back some branches on a Palo Verde tree that scrapes the side of my truck when I drive through the drive-way. If I'm still in the mood, I'll fire up the WeedEater.

What do all you you have planned for the day?


----------



## Yvonne G

Oxalis said:


> Good morning! Took the day off work to submit my very last school project EVER and I have an interview this afternoon. I'm so nervous!!!!



What was your project? ....and an interview for what?


----------



## Oxalis

Yvonne G said:


> What was your project? ....and an interview for what?


The School wants a "reflective essay" on how you've developed into a professional during your academic career. Sigh. And my interview's for an archival position! Low pay, but it's experience!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Jacqui!



*waves back*


----------



## Jacqui

Oxalis said:


> Good morning! Took the day off work to submit my very last school project EVER and I have an interview this afternoon. I'm so nervous!!!!



Good luck!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Just as soon as I've read all the new posts I'm going to go outside and cut some grape leaves, mulberry leaves and any edible weeds I can find, then come back in and prepare the babies' food. After I feed, pick up poop and water everyone I'm going to cut back some branches on a Palo Verde tree that scrapes the side of my truck when I drive through the drive-way. If I'm still in the mood, I'll fire up the WeedEater.
> 
> What do all you you have planned for the day?



Work.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Work.



Uck. Bummer.


----------



## Oxalis

Jacqui said:


> Good luck!


Thanks! I'm leaving soon for the interview. I'm super anxious!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Just as soon as I've read all the new posts I'm going to go outside and cut some grape leaves, mulberry leaves and any edible weeds I can find, then come back in and prepare the babies' food. After I feed, pick up poop and water everyone I'm going to cut back some branches on a Palo Verde tree that scrapes the side of my truck when I drive through the drive-way. If I'm still in the mood, I'll fire up the WeedEater.
> 
> What do all you you have planned for the day?




That sounds exhausting in your heat!!


----------



## Momof4

We will be in the 100's this week. 
I can't wait for it to cool down so I can plant lettuces and grass. The sun is just to brutal. I had lovely pasture seed going and it died off. Except for a few patches under the shade cloth. 
I need to build a summer canopy for plants and remove it for more winter sun.


----------



## MPRC

I have spent the last 18 hours as sick as a dog...I got from bed to the bathroom and back to bed. 
I need to figure out what to eat that won't hurt coming back up, but that will satisfy me because now my stomach hurts from being empty. 

Suggestions?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

LaDukePhoto said:


> I have spent the last 18 hours as sick as a dog...I got from bed to the bathroom and back to bed.
> I need to figure out what to eat that won't hurt coming back up, but that will satisfy me because now my stomach hurts from being empty.
> 
> Suggestions?


 
Oatmeal, rice, or plain toast? My go-to is oatmeal with a little honey and cinnamon when trying to keep something down.


----------



## Yvonne G

unsalted crackers


----------



## MPRC

I've opted for noodles with a tiny bit of salt and butter. I've been keeping Gatorade down for a couple hours so maybe I'm on the upswing


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening TFO~~


----------



## MPRC

3 more hours without any more up-chucking. Still feeling like poo though. 

Our kitty doesn't like to be cuddled or touched but when I'm sick she will sleep near me. Today she's flat out.


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> I've opted for noodles with a tiny bit of salt and butter. I've been keeping Gatorade down for a couple hours so maybe I'm on the upswing



Broth?


----------



## Momof4

LaDukePhoto said:


> I have spent the last 18 hours as sick as a dog...I got from bed to the bathroom and back to bed.
> I need to figure out what to eat that won't hurt coming back up, but that will satisfy me because now my stomach hurts from being empty.
> 
> Suggestions?




You poor thing!!


----------



## MPRC

I just made some Campbell's chicken noodle. My body is craving salt.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning TFO!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning Jax ! Man what happened to all the people here ? So quiet lately.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Morning Jax ! Man what happened to all the people here ? So quiet lately.



Real life


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff comes home next week!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Jeff comes home next week!



"Comes home"???? or just drives through on another trip?


----------



## Yvonne G

How very sad. I received a call from a fellow who wanted to bring me his 3 turtles. I gave him my address. Never heard from him again for two weeks until today. He was finally able to find the third turtle and he would be here in a half hour. 

This is what he brought me:




The water turtle looks like it might be a melanistic RES, but I'm not sure. Of the three, the box turtle is in the best shape...very heavy, eyes bright and alert. The Greek/Hermanns (?) is extremely dehydrated. The eyes are sunken in and closed:



They're all soaking right now, but once I get them cleaned up and watered, I'll post better pictures. The water turtle has been out of water for so long that it can't sink. I'll need to know for sure what kind the testudo is before I can adopt it out. And hopefully it isn't too far gone to rehab back to healthy.

The water turtle was just found in the street about a month ago and his dog had it (there are some teeth scrapes on the carapace). Someone gave him the box turtle, and I neglected to get info on the tortoise. He has gone to visit his wife in the hospital, but I'll call him later this evening and get more info.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Morning Jax ! Man what happened to all the people here ? So quiet lately.




You should talk!! Where have you been??


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> How very sad. I received a call from a fellow who wanted to bring me his 3 turtles. I gave him my address. Never heard from him again for two weeks until today. He was finally able to find the third turtle and he would be here in a half hour.
> 
> This is what he brought me:
> 
> View attachment 183862
> 
> 
> The water turtle looks like it might be a melanistic RES, but I'm not sure. Of the three, the box turtle is in the best shape...very heavy, eyes bright and alert. The Greek/Hermanns (?) is extremely dehydrated. The eyes are sunken in and closed:
> View attachment 183863
> 
> 
> They're all soaking right now, but once I get them cleaned up and watered, I'll post better pictures. The water turtle has been out of water for so long that it can't sink. I'll need to know for sure what kind the testudo is before I can adopt it out. And hopefully it isn't too far gone to rehab back to healthy.
> 
> The water turtle was just found in the street about a month ago and his dog had it (there are some teeth scrapes on the carapace). Someone gave him the box turtle, and I neglected to get info on the tortoise. He has gone to visit his wife in the hospital, but I'll call him later this evening and get more info.



That is sad


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Jeff comes home next week!


I'm heading back to Asia this Friday.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I'm heading back to Asia this Friday.



I'd like to say, "We'll miss you." however, we can't seem to get rid of you. You still post from the other side of the world!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> How very sad. I received a call from a fellow who wanted to bring me his 3 turtles. I gave him my address. Never heard from him again for two weeks until today. He was finally able to find the third turtle and he would be here in a half hour.
> 
> This is what he brought me:
> 
> View attachment 183862
> 
> 
> The water turtle looks like it might be a melanistic RES, but I'm not sure. Of the three, the box turtle is in the best shape...very heavy, eyes bright and alert. The Greek/Hermanns (?) is extremely dehydrated. The eyes are sunken in and closed:
> View attachment 183863
> 
> 
> They're all soaking right now, but once I get them cleaned up and watered, I'll post better pictures. The water turtle has been out of water for so long that it can't sink. I'll need to know for sure what kind the testudo is before I can adopt it out. And hopefully it isn't too far gone to rehab back to healthy.
> 
> The water turtle was just found in the street about a month ago and his dog had it (there are some teeth scrapes on the carapace). Someone gave him the box turtle, and I neglected to get info on the tortoise. He has gone to visit his wife in the hospital, but I'll call him later this evening and get more info.


Can you tell the testudo is male or female? If it is female we may able to adopt. Also love to know the history of her. if it is her.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I'd like to say, "We'll miss you." however, we can't seem to get rid of you. You still post from the other side of the world!


I like to stick with you guys.


----------



## Momof4

Today I'm finally feeling back to my old self! 
After having bronchitis and sinus infection for a week and a half!
I finished my antibiotics and I just couldn't recover so I emailed my Dr and I have been on a steroid for 24hrs and I feel like a new person!

It's 106 today so I have been busy spraying torts yards. They just love the water! 

My daughter is doing 5th grade band and chose the violin! I'm so excited for her to learn how to play!
Today was the first day of school


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Can you tell the testudo is male or female? If it is female we may able to adopt. Also love to know the history of her. if it is her.



It's got a pretty short tail, but a rather large hook on the end of it. The feet are sort of like worn down to nubs too. I've been hydrating it all day. I'll go dry it off and get better pictures for you in a few minutes.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> It's got a pretty short tail, but a rather large hook on the end of it. The feet are sort of like worn down to nubs too. I've been hydrating it all day. I'll go dry it off and get better pictures for you in a few minutes.


Thank you Yvonne!


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> You should talk!! Where have you been??


You know . Working full time . Taking care of turtles. Baby sitting my hurt dog . Building custom trucks . Trying to find another truck project. Having to talk to my hot wife some times . Plus being a roller derby husband.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> You know . Working full time . Taking care of turtles. Baby sitting my hurt dog . Building custom trucks . Trying to find another truck project. Having to talk to my hot wife some times . Plus being a roller derby husband.




We miss you around here! I know you're busy.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO.

May all of you have a wonderful day~~


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Can you tell the testudo is male or female? If it is female we may able to adopt. Also love to know the history of her. if it is her.




I left the tortoise sitting in warm water with a light over it all day long. It finally opened its eyes later in the afternoon, and they don't look so sunken in, however, it keeps opening its mouth to breathe. So it's got a respiratory infection. I'll be giving it antibiotics, and since it's not eating, soaking in baby food carrots. I think it might be female, however, what there is of the tail seems swollen. And the front toe nails are worn down to nubs:


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Steven! and all the rest of you chatters.


----------



## Momof4

Poor guy!! I hope the meds work!

Good morning! Try to stay cool today Yvonne!!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Steven! and all the rest of you chatters.


I need to work on my wife on this, she is not like the idea of adopting another torts when I told her yesterday. 

How big is "she"? how much of antibiotic you are giving to her? and what kind of antibiotic?


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> I need to work on my wife on this, she is not like the idea of adopting another torts when I told her yesterday.
> 
> How big is "she"? how much of antibiotic you are giving to her? and what kind of antibiotic?



Would she even notice another tort


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> Would she even notice another tort


Aha..........Hahahahah~~That's the idea!

Let me see....... how can I sneak out of house for 7+ hours and come back with a torts without her notice??? 

HONEY.............


----------



## Yvonne G

It's going to take a while before the tortoise is ready to be adopted. It might not even make it, as it's pretty sick. Besides the R.I. there seems to be a problem at the other end. The cloaca is swollen like it has been trying to pass a large stone or a hard poop or maybe eggs. It didn't come from the best of care, and was VERY dehydrated.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Aha..........Hahahahah~~That's the idea!
> 
> Let me see....... how can I sneak out of house for 7+ hours and come back with a torts without her notice???
> 
> HONEY.............




"Honey - let's go visit Yvonne" ***Yvonne surreptitiously slips box of tortoise into back seat of car while Irene is not looking***


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> It's going to take a while before the tortoise is ready to be adopted. It might not even make it, as it's pretty sick. Besides the R.I. there seems to be a problem at the other end. The cloaca is swollen like it has been trying to pass a large stone or a hard poop or maybe eggs. It didn't come from the best of care, and was VERY dehydrated.


Bless your heart Yvonne! ! ! You gave her a fighting chance....

Best wishes to the little one also! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> "Honey - let's go visit Yvonne" ***Yvonne surreptitiously slips box of tortoise into back seat of car while Irene is not looking***


Everybody Loves Yvonne......

No one care about Raymond.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think I'll fry up some chunks of chicken in butter and add them to one of the Knorr package noodle dinners. If I have any frozen spinach I'll add that in too. Time to go. Misty's telling me it's lunchtime.


----------



## mike taylor

I had cookies and ice cream for dinner. It's been raining here for the last few days . Sucks I just want to jump in my motorcycle an ride .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I had cookies and ice cream for dinner. It's been raining here for the last few days . Sucks I just want to jump in my motorcycle an ride .




Sounds better than mine! I had a hotdog with cheese and avocado.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> "Comes home"???? or just drives through on another trip?



Actual comes home (ie Dr appt).


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Sounds better than mine! I had a hotdog with cheese and avocado.



I had beef sticks


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'm heading back to Asia this Friday.



For how long?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I like to stick with you guys.



And are we glad about that.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Today I'm finally feeling back to my old self!
> After having bronchitis and sinus infection for a week and a half!
> I finished my antibiotics and I just couldn't recover so I emailed my Dr and I have been on a steroid for 24hrs and I feel like a new person!
> 
> It's 106 today so I have been busy spraying torts yards. They just love the water!
> 
> My daughter is doing 5th grade band and chose the violin! I'm so excited for her to learn how to play!
> Today was the first day of school



I played the violin in school.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> For how long?


Till late Sep. But my wife will meet me in China in early Sep, then we are headed to Bali Island for her birthday.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Till late Sep. But my wife will meet me in China in early Sep, then we are headed to Bali Island for her birthday.



Oh that's right, you did tell us this


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening everybody!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good evening everybody!


Good evening Jacqui.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning Steven and the rest of you awesome TFOers.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everyone...another day, another dollar!


----------



## bouaboua

Hello TFO.....May you all have a happy Thursday! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

Why thank you. And all happiness directed towards you and yours also.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

smarch said:


> And now, to explain my absence lately and upcoming. Yesterday (on national girlfriend day nonetheless) I brought home my babes!! The excitement this car gives me is why I'm single, no human has ever made me this happy!
> View attachment 182212
> 
> View attachment 182213
> 
> View attachment 182214



Are you gonna get into drifting?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Hi all. Hope everyone is doing alright. 
This is the one year anniversary of Bob's death. All the food I planted for him years ago is up and doing well. I have a pumpkin vine that is so impressive and a perfect pumpkin. On top of Bob I planted a zucchini, it grows really big squashes and so far on the one plant theres been 7 BIG zucchinis. Maybe I'll post a picture. Len sent me some cactus, and every one either has new growth or a bloom on it. Great plants and I appreciate it so much. Years ago Redfoot nerd sent me some Rose of Sharon seeds. They are now trees, white with red, purple, red, solid white, and a kinda pink. One has red, white and blue blooms on one bush. It's cool.There's 32 of them now. His grape vine finally took off and is covering the fence. If Bob were here I wouldn't have to go up the street for grape leaves. I finally have one for him that's kick a**. It really took off. So it's a sad time to see all this stuff I planted for him growing so good and he's not here to eat it.
My other tortoises aren't interested in any of that food. I thought the older of the 2 Sulcata was female, but not to be. So I have Sam who's a year and a half. He lives in Bob's shed and eats more than my adult tortoises. So things are going along alright I guess. The box turtles are loving the pond.
I'm still freaking out about the damage that accident did to my car. The insurance is gonna fix it, but they won't paint the whole car just the right side parts that they fix. But my car is a unibody, remember them? So they have to cut the body in 5 different places. They'll never match 28 yr old paint.
We are going to have triple digits for the next week. And guess what....my air conditioner died. The birds get hot so I put a gentle fan on them. But Oregon is not used to this kind of heat and the humidity is a killer. I do ok, I have a great deck with a decent breeze. I'm trying to figure out how to get my extra tv out there and hook it up to cable. I could stay on my cool deck all day...
Well, not that anyone cares, but that brings ya'll up to date on me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Nice to hear from you, Maggie. I've been wondering where you are and how you are.

You mean your other tortoises won't eat the grape leaves, etc? And, by the way, you're supposed to pick those zucchini before they get big. When they get too big they're really not edible anymore.


----------



## jaizei

"blend in anywhere"

The plate being bigger than other plates would bother me too much. That and I already swapped out a bunch of plugs.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, I've heard about that. Like you, it offends my sense of symmetry.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning! It's Friday! Drink some beer and weld something my friends.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Good morning! It's Friday! Drink some beer and weld something my friends.



Both pastimes I have absolutely NO interest in. Beer - UGH! ...and welding? My husband was a welder. No way I'd go there.

Now, sitting in the recliner and eating and reading? Now you've got me!!!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Nice to hear from you, Maggie. I've been wondering where you are and how you are.



I think that's where email and (shudder) telephones come in

I look forward to week end TV ....I watch the practices and all. Most of the week end....NASCAR.
A friend has made me an air conditioner. It's a pink bucket, with PVC pipe, and a lid with a fan. It holds 5 pounds of ice and (excuse the pun) tickles me pink. It was 98 degrees in my house yesterday. But not today with my new air conditioner. Oh, and she also brought 10 pounds of ice and 2 pieces of cheesecake. Now THAT'S a friend.......
gonna be 103 here today. Triple digits for the first time in the 10 years I've lived here.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Never can do a reply right. It looks so different on this google thing


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 184117



Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Better hold on to her!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Both pastimes I have absolutely NO interest in. Beer - UGH! ...and welding? My husband was a welder. No way I'd go there.
> 
> Now, sitting in the recliner and eating and reading? Now you've got me!!!



Eating what?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, how is the sick tortoise?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Hi all. Hope everyone is doing alright.
> This is the one year anniversary of Bob's death. All the food I planted for him years ago is up and doing well. I have a pumpkin vine that is so impressive and a perfect pumpkin. On top of Bob I planted a zucchini, it grows really big squashes and so far on the one plant theres been 7 BIG zucchinis. Maybe I'll post a picture. Len sent me some cactus, and every one either has new growth or a bloom on it. Great plants and I appreciate it so much. Years ago Redfoot nerd sent me some Rose of Sharon seeds. They are now trees, white with red, purple, red, solid white, and a kinda pink. One has red, white and blue blooms on one bush. It's cool.There's 32 of them now. His grape vine finally took off and is covering the fence. If Bob were here I wouldn't have to go up the street for grape leaves. I finally have one for him that's kick a**. It really took off. So it's a sad time to see all this stuff I planted for him growing so good and he's not here to eat it.
> My other tortoises aren't interested in any of that food. I thought the older of the 2 Sulcata was female, but not to be. So I have Sam who's a year and a half. He lives in Bob's shed and eats more than my adult tortoises. So things are going along alright I guess. The box turtles are loving the pond.
> I'm still freaking out about the damage that accident did to my car. The insurance is gonna fix it, but they won't paint the whole car just the right side parts that they fix. But my car is a unibody, remember them? So they have to cut the body in 5 different places. They'll never match 28 yr old paint.
> We are going to have triple digits for the next week. And guess what....my air conditioner died. The birds get hot so I put a gentle fan on them. But Oregon is not used to this kind of heat and the humidity is a killer. I do ok, I have a great deck with a decent breeze. I'm trying to figure out how to get my extra tv out there and hook it up to cable. I could stay on my cool deck all day...
> Well, not that anyone cares, but that brings ya'll up to date on me.



I appreciate the time you took to write this and update us all.


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy, both you and puppy are okay?


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Never can do a reply right. It looks so different on this google thing



Never fear, Maggie! Super moderator girl is here!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Eating what?



Why, food of course! Anything edible. I guess ice cream would be first choice.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, how is the sick tortoise?



Hasn't shown any sign of improvement other than the eyes are now open. One thing I've learned in all my years of taking care of sick tortoises is that they get very heavy right before they die. And this tortoise is very heavy. When I soak her there's no pee or poop.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hasn't shown any sign of improvement other than the eyes are now open. One thing I've learned in all my years of taking care of sick tortoises is that they get very heavy right before they die. And this tortoise is very heavy. When I soak her there's no pee or poop.


That is not good. 

May I suggest this? When is the time for you to go into town again, put her in a tub and cover the tub with some dark cloth and take her for a ride. She may poop or pee by a 20 minutes car ride. We found our torts always pee and poop when we take them somewhere.

Best wishes......


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Why, food of course! Anything edible. I guess ice cream would be first choice.



*rolls eyes*


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> That is not good.
> 
> May I suggest this? When is the time for you to go into town again, put her in a tub and cover the tub with some dark cloth and take her for a ride. She may poop or pee by a 20 minutes car ride. We found our torts always pee and poop when we take them somewhere.
> 
> Best wishes......



Or just show her a picture of Mike and scare it out of her. Lol


----------



## MPRC

I'm just south of Maggie and we are slated to hit 106 today. Very out of character for this side of Oregon. 

My tortoises NEVER flip and get stuck. It's been months and I've had 2 of 6 flip today and not be able to right themselves. I'm paranoid enough that I'm going to bring them in before we head to the river. I'm glad I work from home so I can be on tittle patrol. I wonder what gives.


----------



## MPRC

Tortle* autocorrect doesn't like made up words.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Kathy, both you and puppy are okay?



Hi Jacqui,
I'm not 100% but feeling pretty good. 
The puppy is still on antibiotics and he's doing really well. I just hope he stays that way after the meds are gone.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I appreciate the time you took to write this and update us all.





Are you being sarcastic? Hey, how's the Queen. You still liking her? Has Mandy escaped and left yet?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Never fear, Maggie! Super moderator girl is here!



thanks!!! 106 is not far away. I am very grateful for my pink air conditioner.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here I am, wanting to get back in my cars air conditioning …


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> That is not good.
> 
> May I suggest this? When is the time for you to go into town again, put her in a tub and cover the tub with some dark cloth and take her for a ride. She may poop or pee by a 20 minutes car ride. We found our torts always pee and poop when we take them somewhere.
> 
> Best wishes......



thank you for this suggestion.


----------



## MPRC

Look at this silly animal....and my tortoise, Vern.


----------



## Yvonne G

LaDukePhoto said:


> Look at this silly animal....and my tortoise, Vern.
> 
> View attachment 184221



They do seem to be able to find the smallest things to get into trouble with!


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! Am I ever glowing! (Ladies don't sweat, they glow)

I have the prettiest hollyhock flowers, but the plants look like hell. The leaves are yellow and wrinkly. The stalks lean this way and that way. All in all, not a pretty picture. So this a.m. I chopped them all down to the dirt. Trouble is, that spot is in the sun, and it's not cool out there. One of the little tortoises that lives in that area thought he'd died and gone to heaven. He was right by my feet just chomping and chowing down on those ugly hollyhock leaves. It didn't matter to him that I occasionally stepped on him or dropped a stalk on him. He was taking advantage of the windfall come hell or high water!

In 2010 I bought a female Manouria emys emys from Michael Rajkumar in Sacramento. He didn't know her history, so I had to guess on the age. I figured by her size that she was about 6 years old in 2010. Last night when I went out to take care of the evening chores I saw this:




Sorry for the poor quality picture. It was dusk and I was quite a distance away, using the close-up dealy on my camera, but the flash didn't reach that far. Towards the top of the picture, to the left of the leaning tree trunk, you can barely see Rajkumar sitting on top of a leaf pile that she has dragged and mounded.

Since this is her first time, and also a first time for the male, I'm not sure there will be a good result, but its pretty exciting anytime these species nest.

She looked interested in nesting last week, when she was giving the original nest spot (from the tortoises William took to San Diego) a good inspection. She would occasionally rake up some litter, but that spot is right where I hop the fence to tend to their food and water, and I think it disturbed her too much. So she actually broke a board in the fence (you can see that in the picture) and made her nest in an area I was trying to get vegetation to grow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Anyone else seen the video of the orca, "playing" with the sea turtle today on the news? It was sad…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Anyone else seen the video of the orca, "playing" with the sea turtle today on the news? It was sad…


I'll see if I can't track down a video link …


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'll see if I can't track down a video link …



Turtle prob fared better than the one that played with a shark.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'll see if I can't track down a video link …


found it. There contains no gore or killings, but the viewer should be warned this video is not really for the turtle/tortoise sensitive. It is, though, a wonderful example of how twisted and messed up humans can be. 

http://www.foxnews.com/science/2016/08/19/watch-killer-whale-toss-sea-turtle-in-air.html


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Are you being sarcastic? Hey, how's the Queen. You still liking her? Has Mandy escaped and left yet?



Nopers, no sarcasticness at all, I did like reading what you wrote. Queenie is a brat. She likes to make me hunt under plants for her. Mandy has not escaped yet.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening. Hope your weekend is going well. Jeff made it home half an hour before I left for work.


----------



## mike taylor

Well welded all day long . Drank some beer. Rode my motorcycle a little . Drank some more beer .


----------



## Jacqui

Goooooood morning!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Well welded all day long . Drank some beer. Rode my motorcycle a little . Drank some more beer .



Sooooo ummm Mike, did you get to do any welding today?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Sooooo ummm Mike, did you get to do any welding today?


So it's me, CowboyKen not Mike, but Jacqui, regardless, how's the heck you's been, g-friend? And ole' exit 109, how's he doin'?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! Am I ever glowing! (Ladies don't sweat, they glow)
> 
> I have the prettiest hollyhock flowers, but the plants look like hell. The leaves are yellow and wrinkly. The stalks lean this way and that way. All in all, not a pretty picture. So this a.m. I chopped them all down to the dirt. Trouble is, that spot is in the sun, and it's not cool out there. One of the little tortoises that lives in that area thought he'd died and gone to heaven. He was right by my feet just chomping and chowing down on those ugly hollyhock leaves. It didn't matter to him that I occasionally stepped on him or dropped a stalk on him. He was taking advantage of the windfall come hell or high water!
> 
> In 2010 I bought a female Manouria emys emys from Michael Rajkumar in Sacramento. He didn't know her history, so I had to guess on the age. I figured by her size that she was about 6 years old in 2010. Last night when I went out to take care of the evening chores I saw this:
> 
> View attachment 184252
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality picture. It was dusk and I was quite a distance away, using the close-up dealy on my camera, but the flash didn't reach that far. Towards the top of the picture, to the left of the leaning tree trunk, you can barely see Rajkumar sitting on top of a leaf pile that she has dragged and mounded.
> 
> Since this is her first time, and also a first time for the male, I'm not sure there will be a good result, but its pretty exciting anytime these species nest.
> 
> She looked interested in nesting last week, when she was giving the original nest spot (from the tortoises William took to San Diego) a good inspection. She would occasionally rake up some litter, but that spot is right where I hop the fence to tend to their food and water, and I think it disturbed her too much. So she actually broke a board in the fence (you can see that in the picture) and made her nest in an area I was trying to get vegetation to grow.




Well, Rajkumar has failed Nest Building 101. She deposited her eggs then spent the day covering them up, and this is what I found last evening:




They were scattered all throughout the nest mound, broken and full of red ants.

For those of you who might be interested - Manouria tortoises build nest mounds like alligators and croc do. Then they dig down into the mound and deposit the eggs. After that they spend sometimes a couple or three more days piling up more debris over the mound. For the keeper, the trick is to find the eggs right after they're laid. I messed up. She never did get a big pile going. Even after she left it yesterday it was only about 8" high. Usually a Manouria nest mound is a couple feet high. Bummer.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good day to all you chatters! Hope your week-end is going smashingly. I'm off to do yard work while it's still cool out there. Later...


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So it's me, CowboyKen not Mike, but Jacqui, regardless, how's the heck you's been, g-friend? And ole' exit 109, how's he doin'?



It's going good. Jeff is doing great. Might be training his son to truck with him.

How is life at your place?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> How is life at your place?


Nice to read you folks are well. So as not to bring on the daily soap opera from these parts, I will tell you that things are indeed going great.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nice to read you folks are well. So as not to bring on the daily soap opera from these parts, I will tell you that things are indeed going great.



I like soap stories.


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening from Asia. 

May everyone have a Monday Gold instead of Monday Blue! ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Sooooo ummm Mike, did you get to do any welding today?


Nope Sunday is a day of rest . Friday and Saturday is for working on cool stuff. I'm trying to find a 1977 ironhead sportster to rebuild. It's going to be turned into a kick start only rigid frame beast . Once I get my hands on one that is .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tomorrow at 10:15 am pst is a complete solar eclipse for the entire USA. I'm setting an alarm. Anybody else going out of their way to watch?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tomorrow at 10:15 am pst is a complete solar eclipse for the entire USA. I'm setting an alarm. Anybody else going out of their way to watch?



Will be working, otherwise I sure woulda.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good evening from Asia.
> 
> May everyone have a Monday Gold instead of Monday Blue! ! ! !



Hi Steven. Here's sending you happy thoughts to get your 'work' done quickly so you and Irene and go enjoy your Birthday Vacation in the sun!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tomorrow at 10:15 am pst is a complete solar eclipse for the entire USA. I'm setting an alarm. Anybody else going out of their way to watch?



We don't have sun here. All the fires in the hills have covered our sky with smoke. I'm usually still outside at 10:15, so I'll keep my eye on the sky to see if it can be seen.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Well welded all day long . Drank some beer. Rode my motorcycle a little . Drank some more beer .
> 
> View attachment 184318
> View attachment 184319
> View attachment 184320
> View attachment 184321
> View attachment 184322



That's about what my car looks like from that jerk hitting me.


----------



## MPRC

Ken- you may be a year early....

http://earthsky.org/astronomy-essentials/dates-of-next-lunar-and-solar-eclipses


----------



## Momof4

Good morning tort friends!!
Hope you all had a decent weekend.
Pretty quiet around here. Took the kids to the movies while my 19yr marine nephew hung out with us for the day.
Yesterday I got a wild hair and clean my bedroom from top to bottom! 

Even washed the curtains and laid our king mattress outside in the sun while I dusted and mopped underneath! Ewww!! 

I didn't get to put away my mounds of laundry but that's ok.

That's about it around here. 

I'm getting ready to have my annual back to school breakfast with my friend to catch up. Usually it's about 4 hours of chatting but I have the little guy today. 

I can't wait for my Eggs Benedict!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning tort friends!!
> Hope you all had a decent weekend.
> Pretty quiet around here. Took the kids to the movies while my 19yr marine nephew hung out with us for the day.
> Yesterday I got a wild hair and clean my bedroom from top to bottom!
> 
> Even washed the curtains and laid our king mattress outside in the sun while I dusted and mopped underneath! Ewww!!
> 
> I didn't get to put away my mounds of laundry but that's ok.
> 
> That's about it around here.
> 
> I'm getting ready to have my annual back to school breakfast with my friend to catch up. Usually it's about 4 hours of chatting but I have the little guy today.
> 
> I can't wait for my Eggs Benedict!!



Holy moley! You need to be sick more often if that's what happens when you get well. I still have no energy, but I think it's because of my age. When you get old, you can't afford to stop working your body (chores, whatever) for any length of time or you can't get back into the swing of things. I'm hoping once I start walking again I might get a bit of energy back.

My bed (and it's only a single, day bed) hasn't been moved in over 20 years, since I moved here. But I have been getting after the spider webs. ***Yvonne pats herself on the back***


----------



## Yvonne G

Today is the first day of the fall term for schools here in my town. This means I'll be cleaning up candy wrappers, juice boxes and miscellaneous trash from the front of my property (the school bus stops on my corner). 

I came in to ask Google about today's eclipse and my good friend told me that it's not until NEXT August 22nd. Quit wishing your life away, Ken!

Today I chopped weeds in my dead vegetable garden then raked it up. The guy across the street from me has a small fork lift parked in his driveway and a huge fork lift parked on the street. Hmm-m-m-m-m ... I wonder what he's up to.


----------



## jaizei

Yall want to get a good seat for the eclipse dontcha?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LaDukePhoto said:


> Ken- you may be a year early....


Too true, too true. But now what should I do with all this pig blood I've saved up in case it didn't return?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Nope Sunday is a day of rest . Friday and Saturday is for working on cool stuff. I'm trying to find a 1977 ironhead sportster to rebuild. It's going to be turned into a kick start only rigid frame beast . Once I get my hands on one that is .



Sounds like the sportster we had for a little while when I was married. (yes fans, I have been married).If you pump it and build up too much compression it will kick back on you and actually throw you. He would pump it twice then really kick it and so many times it would cough sort of and not start....Memories....Kevin was 6'4" tall and about 200 pounds and one time the kick starter thingy tossed him over the bike and he broke a couple of ribs when he landed. hahaha We had basket cases, panheads and shovelheads ALL rigid frames. He firmly believed that a motorcycle was 2 wheels , a motor and a Springer front, usually ape hangers and 1 seat. My seat was usually a pillow bungeed to the back fender.
But let me tell you about my week end....
If I cook, it usually says Stouffers on the box. My one neighbor friend asked for help on Friday when it was 104 degrees, and even my tortoises were having heat stroke, so I go to help, and I, me, the non cook helps can a LARGE quantity of, string beans, apple pie filling, made applesauce and apple butter, made blackberry jam, canned pears, and dried plums. Just freaking shoot me. How anybody could actually enjoy something like that is beyond me, but she does. So when my phone rang Saturday morning, I didn't answer. Then my Catholic guilt washed in, so I walked up to her house and peeled pears, and pitted plums, as one of my favorite races is on rain delay. I so look forward to my week end for the NASCAR races, so they black flagged the damn thing and put it for Sunday morning at 10. That meant no church for me. So I have cheesecake and MT Dew and I am so ready for my race....which they put the rain delayed race on rain delay Sunday morning. Just shoot me. So I actually washed the dishes, cleaned and feed the birds read the Sunday paper, and sat down as the race really started about 11am. I woke up at 6 pm. Mad as a wet hen. I saw about 4 laps and slept ALL gd day. Whats up with that???
I have one of those Smart drive in movie screens, but it's smarter than I. I should be able to watch yesterdays race today but I can't figure out how. So I called Cable and the guy is supposed to come today and show me. HA, it is so good at times to be a disabled senior.

And yes @Jacqui, I was just teasin you. It was good to get a report on the tortoises, I miss Queenie and twice now have taken food out to the shed to feed her and Sam. But she's better off where she is, I know she's outside more, and I keep meaning to send you the flower 'costume' made for her. It will help you see her easier.....but I don't miss that Russian at all. Her name was Mandy if you care, she came to me with that name. She did nothing but try to escape....well, I guess I have bored you all enough. So have a great Monday, as our temp have gone done so I personally will have a good Monday.....a picture of Mandy in her pen at my house.....


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey Maggie...did you learn how to type faster? I thought you got bumped off if you took too much time!

Whatever possessed your neighbor to do canning on such a hot day? Was her AC unit working?


----------



## MPRC

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Too true, too true. But now what should I do with all this pig blood I've saved up in case it didn't return?



Shelf it until next year? Make a real Bloody Mary? Deliver it to the guy who is harassing me via leaf blower?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Hey Maggie...did you learn how to type faster? I thought you got bumped off if you took too much time!
> 
> Whatever possessed your neighbor to do canning on such a hot day? Was her AC unit working?



I found out that's only for editing (which I do a lot).
Yep, she had ac AND fans and we were both glowing like heck. You have to can the stuff right after it's picked. So when all the fruit is ripe it's a marathon canning event for those that do that sort of thing. The 2 things I myself have done is to pick blackberries and make jam, and it was really easy and the stuff was really good, then I spent one long time picking 15 pounds of blueberries in the freakin sun, then freezing them and they were fed to box turtles for 2 years. The end result was good, but that picking crap ain't for me. Spiders, unnamedable bugs flying around, dust and hot sun. But I made a blueberry buckle (from a recipe from the 1840's), and fed the box turtles (the berries, not the cake), can't beat that. And I did it again this year....


----------



## Yvonne G

I took in a 16lb male desert tortoise this evening. Looks like he might be a little under the weather, but that just might be from dodging traffic and walking around on cement and asphalt in 100F degree weather. I put him up for the night and I'll tend to him tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LaDukePhoto said:


> Shelf it until next year? Make a real Bloody Mary? Deliver it to the guy who is harassing me via leaf blower?


 I was thinking maybe I could make some "real" blood pudding but that tends to scab over while cooling. 
Or I could till it into the garden that I don't have, and grow some fantastic imaginary vegetables. 
Or keep it till Halloween and make the kids "really" scream for candy! We don't get Halloween kids up here, but I might open the gate for them this year…


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> I dig a pool for our "little Pig"............
> 
> View attachment 183479


Wow! What a lovely pic!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I hope I don't offend anyone, but I have to say something about this to tortoise people, and that's you. 
I was out collecting food for the other chelonia, and I went to the grapevine I had planted for Bob that's finally growing good. It's right by his grave, and then it hit me in the chest like a punch, and I thought I was going to fall down so I had to grab the fence. Today is the one year anniversary of his death. Most of you went through that with me. I thought I was all done with mourning him but I just sat in my chair by his grave and sobbed like it had just happened. What a companion I lost. He took up most of my life at that time. What a personality and unique individual we all lost and how it changed my life. I have other tortoises I care for, but (and I'm going to say it) I loved Bob like he was a person. I am fostering 2 Sulcata, one is Sam and he lives in Bob's shed. He's almost 2 yrs, but he's got the devil in him just like Bob. I wasn't going to have any more Sulcata and it hurts to see big ones his size still. But it feels like Sam and I are bonding, he sure acts like it and I'm NOT trying to replace Bob, I couldn't anyway, but I think Bob would want me to use what I learned with/from him and use it on other tortoises. So I have taken care of 2, one is now a year old, name changed from Pansy to Peeter (pees every time I pick her/it up) and Sam (both smooth as hell) who was supposed to be female. Neither are Bob and I really don't think I will ever have that kind of relationship with another tortoise, just because I think Bob was unique and our kind of relationship only comes along once. But, boy was it something and I am grateful I had that experience. I started missing him really bad when all the food/plants/weeds I had planted to feed him were all still growing this Spring and it made me sad, but this morning it feels fresh, and hit me unexpectedly and I feel like my heart has burst. But I must say, Bob was an "A" ticket ride and I will forever miss the trouble he caused and the joy he gave me.

King Robert III
2009-August 23, 20015


----------



## Jacqui

*hugs* Maggie. Sorry, but glad you care enough to share with us. Bob was indeed special and I miss the way you told his stories to us.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ditto what Jacqui said.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> *hugs* Maggie. Sorry, but glad you care enough to share with us. Bob was indeed special and I miss the way you told his stories to us.


Thanks Jacqui, I hope I didn't put everyone on a bummer.....


----------



## Yvonne G

If you want to see some strange but beautiful pictures, do a Google image search for lenticular clouds. Just one example:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> If you want to see some strange but beautiful pictures, do a Google image search for lenticular clouds. Just one example:


Sorry to have to correct you,(of all people) here ms.Yvonne. You Earth Borns may reference them as, "lenticular clouds" but in reality those are returning ships here to pick up those of us that were dropped off on information gathering projects. Those are only Scout and Retrieval ships. The actual Mothership is on the other side of the moon, much too big to come in near the earth. Just saying. Yet a great picture all the same! Here's the one I snapped leaving for my Earth sentence


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Hey where is everyone? Good morning Wednesday........


----------



## MPRC

Crap, it's Wednesday? I leave for Spokane tomorrow and I'm not remotely prepared.


----------



## Yvonne G

I was wondering the same thing, Maggie. The chat room has been very lonely lately.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Thanks Jacqui, I hope I didn't put everyone on a bummer.....



Even bummer moments are good for us.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Hey where is everyone? Good morning Wednesday........



Sleeping in.


----------



## Momof4

Good afternoon!!
It has been quiet! 
I have been cheating on you all with Weight Watchers 
I gain almost 8lbs this summer and I'm at my heaviest! 
I'm a Lifetime Member and this time around I'm doing the online membership. 
The community app is great and motivating! 
Everyone is in the same boat so we whine and celebrate accomplishments together. 
I need to take care of myself while I'm taking care of all these kids and pets!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I eat nothing but chocolate covered cheesecake, seriously, and I weigh 115 lbs. Down from 125........yum!

@Jacqui ....I figure everyone here knows how I feel about Bob and when I wrote about his death anniversary yesterday, I figure most people, are either tired about hearing about the 'great' Bob, or just didn't know what to say. You gave me hugs, and that's what counts.
I actually want to dig up his shell, but I'd not want Bob parts still connected to it, that would be too sad, and my neighbor says she thinks it would be disrespectful to him, to dig up his shell.
Anybody have an opinion on that?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> I'd dig up his shell.
> Anybody have an opinion on that?


That is my opinion. But I'd wait maybe another year to insure his shell is clean as you'd want it.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello everyone. 

Got to love the Torts friendly city i'm in right now. It is a hot and humid close chamber for sure. The day time highs: 97 F, night time lows: 92 F.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Got to love the Torts friendly city i'm in right now. It is a hot and humid close chamber for sure. The day time highs: 97 F, night time lows: 92 F.



ugh, you have my sympathy. We are having 96 degree weather, in a land that is usually in the 70's, so it's kinda yucky here too......


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I eat nothing but chocolate covered cheesecake, seriously, and I weigh 115 lbs. Down from 125........yum!
> 
> @Jacqui ....I figure everyone here knows how I feel about Bob and when I wrote about his death anniversary yesterday, I figure most people, are either tired about hearing about the 'great' Bob, or just didn't know what to say. You gave me hugs, and that's what counts.
> I actually want to dig up his shell, but I'd not want Bob parts still connected to it, that would be too sad, and my neighbor says she thinks it would be disrespectful to him, to dig up his shell.
> Anybody have an opinion on that?



I took in a 120lb sulcata a couple years ago. A fellow who worked with California's Department of Fish and Wildlife took it home with him when someone turned it in to them. He didn't know anything about tortoises and didn't recognize that it was sick for quite a while. By the time he brought it to me it was beyond saving. It was so thin and weak it couldn't even hold its head up, let alone walk. I had the vet out and she euthanized it for me. 

My property is sitting on hard pan. In some places there is only 8 or 10 inches of top soil. I tried to bury that big sulcata body, but couldn't get it very deep, so I just piled up dirt over it. This summer I noticed that the dirt on the highest part of the shell has eroded away.

@maggie3fan - the reason I'm telling you this is because Bob's shell is no longer in one piece. From my own experience I can tell you that the scutes have all come off the skeleton. Leave Bob alone and keep him whole in your memory.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Got to love the Torts friendly city i'm in right now. It is a hot and humid close chamber for sure. The day time highs: 97 F, night time lows: 92 F.



Do many folks there keep tortoises?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Do many folks there keep tortoises?


I join a Tortoise forum in Shenzhen, We have about 150 members. But I know there are still many out there, do keep Tortoise as pet but not joined in this local tortoise forum. 

China is the largest illegal exotic animal treading market. Very sad to say...


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I took in a 120lb sulcata a couple years ago. A fellow who worked with California's Department of Fish and Wildlife took it home with him when someone turned it in to them. He didn't know anything about tortoises and didn't recognize that it was sick for quite a while. By the time he brought it to me it was beyond saving. It was so thin and weak it couldn't even hold its head up, let alone walk. I had the vet out and she euthanized it for me.
> 
> My property is sitting on hard pan. In some places there is only 8 or 10 inches of top soil. I tried to bury that big sulcata body, but couldn't get it very deep, so I just piled up dirt over it. This summer I noticed that the dirt on the highest part of the shell has eroded away.
> 
> @maggie3fan - the reason I'm telling you this is because Bob's shell is no longer in one piece. From my own experience I can tell you that the scutes have all come off the skeleton. Leave Bob alone and keep him whole in your memory.


I suggest this also:  Leave Bob alone and keep him whole in our memory.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good evening!


Good evening!.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good evening!.



How are you?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> How are you?


It's about time for lunch. But no idea what to eat. 

No authentic Mexican restaurant in China.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OK. I *WILL* take everyone's advice. Thanks for caring enough to be honest with me. I have made a nice grave for him with Rose of Sharon and others of his favorites growing on him. So, I will leave him alone. After I really thought about it, I realized it's just because I miss him so much, and I think...that I'm thinking it's still Bob down there, but it's not.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> It's about time for lunch. But no idea what to eat.
> 
> No authentic Mexican restaurant in China.



You are a Californian....and you can't make Mexican food? I grew up in San Francisco, my mother was the worst cook in the world, but even I can make tortillas by hand, and some darned good Mexican food. But that was when I was married. I tried to make a hamburger last night, and I guess the neighbors and I knew it was done when both smoke alarms went off....hahahaha


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> It's about time for lunch. But no idea what to eat.
> 
> No authentic Mexican restaurant in China.



Really? Wow! They don't know what they're missing.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Hey good morning , you few that are posting. We have a "severe weather alert", supposed to be 99 today and tomorrow. So I have bought 40 pounds of ice to put in my pink bucket, my pretend air conditioner. I've already watered what gets watered, and am refilling the pond for the box turtles. A week ago I fell in the damned thing and cracked the bottom evidently, it used to hold it's water, but now most leaks out in about 6 hours. So I fill it in the morning and then just trickle the hose all day in it. FYI, the bottom and I were covered with muck, sludge and crud when I fell. Mostly turtle waste I'm sure. hahahaha, I only got a little hurt and I was so covered with crap it was gross, but pretty funny too. 
The insurance co. called. The blame goes on the guy that hit me (thank God)...so I don't have to come up with the deductible (she says, doing a happy dance). Hard to dance around and type too....gotta go feed.......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Holy cow...I killed this chat worse than Mike Taylor ever did.....ok guys I'm gone, it's just you people again adios....


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> Holy cow...I killed this chat worse than Mike Taylor ever did.....ok guys I'm gone, it's just you people again adios....


I kill chat all the time . So don't fill bad . But I have found if you talk to yourself on here people start joining in on your conversation.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey ! You ! Guys ! Where ! You ! Be !


----------



## mike taylor

I'm all alone! ( Looks around ) It's so dark! I'm going home!


----------



## Yvonne G

Wait! Come back! I'm here. Welded any good truck beds lately?


----------



## MPRC

I be in Madras, OR pulling fuses and swearing at my poor old truck. 6 hours to go (get there by 3am if I'm lucky) and my cruise control just pooped out.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LaDukePhoto said:


> I be in Madras, OR.


Heading east side for cooler weather than the valley?


----------



## MPRC

Spokane bound. I had a Photo shoot at Smith Rock and I have weddings and a bunch of portrait sessions this weekend. 

Them back home Monday to finish moving...again.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Hey Mike, found me a wheel yet?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LaDukePhoto said:


> . I had a Photo shoot at Smith Rock and I have weddings and a bunch of portrait sessions this weekend.


Well done you, getting out there and truly getting paid to do what you enjoy and refer to as a hobby. Me, not much pay to watch tortoises while sitting in shade or sitting on the couch all day watching court TV.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I am vindicated!!! State Farm said it was 100% his fault, it will not affect my insurance a bit and I don't have to pay a deductible! I'm so freakin happy. But I don't think they are going to paint the whole car just the R&I parts. How are they gonna match 28 yr old paint? The freakin car will look like it's got freckles. More interesting than that.....hahahaha, is the fact that it is 1:30 in the morning and I am still up. That's because the cat coughed up a massive furball on my pillows. So I am drinkin the Dew cause it's so hot, and changing my sheets and pillow cases.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LaDukePhoto said:


> Spokane bound. I had a Photo shoot at Smith Rock and I have weddings and a bunch of portrait sessions this weekend.
> 
> Them back home Monday to finish moving...again.


That actually sounds really fun, if you ever need a helper or just a sidekick, think about me I'd love to go. I'm always up for a road trip.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, I'm actually boring myself.....g'nite all.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LaDukePhoto said:


> I be in Madras, OR pulling fuses and swearing at my poor old truck. 6 hours to go (get there by 3am if I'm lucky) and my cruise control just pooped out.



S**t, I'll IROC you there in a couple of hours. Just call me, my car runs good. And of course is very fast.....


----------



## MPRC

I fixed the issue myself, yay! I'm going to catch some Zzz's at this truck stop in Ritzville and be on my way.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

@bouaboua here's how I changed Bob's mud hole for the box turtles. I thought you might enjoy seeing them swimming


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LaDukePhoto said:


> I fixed the issue myself, yay! I'm going to catch some Zzz's at this truck stop in Ritzville and be on my way.



Have a cheeseburger at the restaurant there, they are excellant!!! And drive fast carefully


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> And drive fast carefully


And have a siezure while doing so, Maggie. After a year of paying my disability payments for 12 months, my monthly auto insurance payments changed magically to $109.09 per MONTH for just one care and no replacement for my 18 year old Crown Victoria. I switched to ARRP Hartford and monthly went down to $68.08. Not sure about you'ins but where I come from that a couple cases of Coors Original for me. NOT ever while driving, certainly for the the back porch in the shade with friends.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> Hey Mike, found me a wheel yet?


No luck yet . But I've got friends looking also .


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> @bouaboua here's how I changed Bob's mud hole for the box turtles. I thought you might enjoy seeing them swimming
> View attachment 184753
> View attachment 184751
> View attachment 184752


Yes I do. Thank you! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Attention all iPhone/iPad/iPod users ;

Download a very important Apple iPhone update.This update concerns security after spyware was found on an activists phone in the Middle East. (IOS 9.3.5 new update)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

All interested. Today, taking place right now is the annual "Hood to Coast Relay"! This is the longest relay race in the world, with each team consisting of four(6) runners two(2) of which are back ups. As the name implies, this relay starts at mount Hood, (Remember "Here's Johnny!" ?) and finishes up at the coast here in Oregon. Check it out …

http://hoodtocoastrelay.com


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> No luck yet . But I've got friends looking also .



I've found sets on Ebay, but they they want $400 or $500 for a set and they won't sell one. Of course, that makes sense to me so I don't argue. But man, I'd love (now) to have an original set that has the centerpiece that reads, IROC-Z. GM wants $75 a piece for them, and they are only as big as a silver dollar. All mine are gone and my bearings are exposed (or whatever is in there)


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> Yes I do. Thank you! ! ! ! ! !



These two are favorites.

(I'd better be careful or some super moderator will move me over to the box turtle section), so I think I'll go make a thread there....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> @bouaboua here's how I changed Bob's mud hole for the box turtles. I thought you might enjoy seeing them swimming
> View attachment 184753
> View attachment 184751
> View attachment 184752



Hey test test fun test, in the first picture just of the pond and it's little house, there's 4 box turtles, can you find them?


----------



## dmmj

today is National Women's equality day. That's right ladies you only get one day  you've come a long way baby


----------



## dmmj

I find it interesting I would rather watching old reruns of I Love Lucy then most of the junk that's on today. I've seen all of these hundred times but I still like watching them


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> I find it interesting I would rather watching old reruns of I Love Lucy then most of the junk that's on today. I've seen all of these hundred times but I still like watching them


That's me with the original, Rod Serling, Twilight Zone black and whites. I've got the entire set on DVD's!

I really like the ending of each where Rod often times was smoking and the sponsors were Chesterfield cigarettes. Ahhhh the good old days when cigarettes were good for you!


----------



## MPRC

dmmj said:


> I find it interesting I would rather watching old reruns of I Love Lucy then most of the junk that's on today. I've seen all of these hundred times but I still like watching them


Give me the old Unsolved Mysteries with Robert Stack. That guy fueled my childhood nightmares. 

The old episodes are darn near impossible to track down.


----------



## jaizei

LaDukePhoto said:


> Give me the old Unsolved Mysteries with Robert Stack. That guy fueled my childhood nightmares.
> 
> The old episodes are darn near impossible to track down.



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000E0OBJW/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Maggie Cummings

jaizei can find anything.......


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000E0OBJW/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


don't ever say impossible around jaizei


----------



## jaizei

Somethings are easier than others


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Hey test test fun test, in the first picture just of the pond and it's little house, there's 4 box turtles, can you find them?



I only see three.


----------



## MPRC

I know of the fabled expensive find box set....I wish they hadn't divided it into subjects. I loved that the show was a variety of segments!


----------



## Yvonne G

I have all seasons of The Virginian and I'm working on Wagon Train. So far I have the first 5 seasons.


----------



## Yvonne G

I hate it when Microsoft updates my computer. For a couple weeks now, I've been seeing "download updates and shut down" "shut down" "download updates and restart" and I've always chosen "shut down." Well, last night I finally got the message that there must be some updates, so I chose to have them downloaded and shut down the computer. This a.m. when I turned it on, it took 45 minutes for them to get it all together and turn the PC on. And now some things are totally different. Just when I was getting used to stupid Windows 10, they've gone and changed a whole bunch of stuff. And you just have to figure it out on your own. They don't tell you. For instance, I used to plug in my camera and turn it on and the computer would automatically go into camera mode and take care of getting the pictures, etc. Now I have to try to figure out how to get it started.

When I clicked on the window icon it would give me my programs. Now when I click on that icon it pulls up all the apps. Nowhere does it say "my documents" or "programs" So instead of a button I have to look at all the apps to try to figure out what I'm wanting. 

I thought updates were so it would be easier, not harder.


----------



## Jacqui

I hate updates and avoid them as long as possible.


----------



## Jacqui

Heading to supper with some of my brats


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Heading to supper with some of my brats



I like how close you and your kids are. I never go anyplace with my daughter unless it's my birthday or mother's day. We talk on the phone occasionally, but I'm really not in her life like your are with your kids. Makes me a bit jealous.

I bought a big tub at the hardware store today. Tomorrow I'm going to set up the rescued Hermanni in a habitat with a UVB light and occasionally get her out in the sun. Maybe that will perk her up. She's still hangin' in there, but doesn't move - AT ALL - , doesn't eat, etc. I soak her daily in baby food carrots, and she gets her antibiotics daily. I don't notice open mouth gasping so much any more, so I think the R.I. is clearing up. Now if I can just get her interested in living. The tub isn't very big (floor space-wise), but it was the biggest one the hardware store had.


----------



## Jacqui

We are at Olive Garden. Just my two daughters and their guys (plus Jeff) I don't get much time with the two boys of mine. Was years with the oldest daughter being too far away to see. I am enjoying getting to know her as an adult.


----------



## Yvonne G

So Jeff is still home? How's he doing health-wise?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So Jeff is still home? How's he doing health-wise?



He is doing ok. Tomorrow my one son is coming diwn and they are working on ceilings. Then Jeff goes back out. Will be picking up his son and taking him to the truck company to try and get him (the son) to pass tests to be a student of Jeff's.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LaDukePhoto said:


> Give me the old Unsolved Mysteries with Robert Stack. That guy fueled my childhood nightmares.
> 
> The old episodes are darn near impossible to track down.



I like Steve Urkel. That for me was really funny and there was no sex or cussing and had real humor. Was it Family Affair or something like that?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I hate it when Microsoft updates my computer. For a couple weeks now, I've been seeing "download updates and shut down" "shut down" "download updates and restart" and I've always chosen "shut down." Well, last night I finally got the message that there must be some updates, so I chose to have them downloaded and shut down the computer. This a.m. when I turned it on, it took 45 minutes for them to get it all together and turn the PC on. And now some things are totally different. Just when I was getting used to stupid Windows 10, they've gone and changed a whole bunch of stuff. And you just have to figure it out on your own. They don't tell you. For instance, I used to plug in my camera and turn it on and the computer would automatically go into camera mode and take care of getting the pictures, etc. Now I have to try to figure out how to get it started.
> 
> When I clicked on the window icon it would give me my programs. Now when I click on that icon it pulls up all the apps. Nowhere does it say "my documents" or "programs" So instead of a button I have to look at all the apps to try to figure out what I'm wanting.
> 
> I thought updates were so it would be easier, not harder.


That's why I like Linux, I have my Acer back, and as soon as I can remember how to use it, I'll go back to it, hahahaha


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I only see three.



Look way over to the right, just before the long grass is a dead orange leaf, with a small brown circle above it, just touching it. He's a year old 3 toed box turtle.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne, for this years Father's Day, my girlfriend and I drove down to my daughters house,(about 100 miles), then I took, her, and my girlfriend out to lunch and followed by picking up the tab for the food! I also brought down some great gifts for her. She scored big time this Father's Day! 
But truthfully so did I. She leads a very active life and I felt honored that she opened the time for us to be together. She's kinda bummed that I live up here were I do, stopping us from spending more time together. And I understand that, but I point out that I live easy commuting distance for the top 2 employment centers for Oregon, and moving moving back down were she lives would be at best moving to at best the third (3rd) strongest employment center of the state. She understands, but that doesn't make her like it more.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I like how close you and your kids are. I never go anyplace with my daughter unless it's my birthday or mother's day. We talk on the phone occasionally, but I'm really not in her life like your are with your kids. Makes me a bit jealous.



Ha...I can beat that, since my 52 yr old son got The Evil One as his partner, he won't speak to me at all. Haven't for over a yr. I'm better off for it tho.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Just ordered this for my newest grand daughter,

Her due date is October 3. It's a 410, 22 combo youth model.


----------



## Yvonne G

A pink rifle. Is her mama a shooter? Congrats, Grampa!


----------



## Yvonne G

So, let's call her 'Mary.' Mary emailed me yesterday and told me that she had moved to NorCal and her tortoise is now in her daughter's back yard, where the dogs are trying to play with it. 'Play' with it. We all know what that means. The daughter will soon be moving too, and do I know anyone who can take the tortoise. Naturally, I told her I would take it.

I emailed her later in the day and let her know that I had been in contact with her daughter and her son-in-law is going to bring me the tortoise tomorrow (today). She emailed back that she was very relieved and thankful. Seems a friend gave her the tortoise 10 years ago. It had been run over by a car and the SPCA X-rayed it and applied Bondo to its shell. They had also painted "SPCA" on the shell.

That was 10 years ago. The paint is almost all gone (bright pink), but the Bondo is another matter. I took a screwdriver and tried to pop it off. It looks like cement. I was able to get it off the plastron, but it's stuck tight to the carapace. You can see where there was a crack on his right side from being run over.

Another interesting fact is that this is definitely a *male* desert tortoise, but he has extra scutes on his right side.

In the pictures you can see where he's lost some of his shell to dogs chewing around the leg hole and his gular is completely chewed off.





Now I'm not so sure about the gender. After looking at the pictures, the cloaca is pretty close to the body. But the plastron is concave. I'll have to compare his tail to my male's tail.

On another note, I'm gathering up all the supplies I'm going to need to set up a baby leopard habitat, a recovering Hermanni habitat, and making room to bring back inside the baby desert tortoises and the baby box turtles (I've cleaned out the tort tables in the leopard shed and the Manouria shed, so those youngsters can go in the sheds instead of coming back in the house). 

In the process, I was looking for a plastic sheet remnant that I can use to cover the baby leopards. I found one just about the right size and dropped in on the ground in front of the door so I'd remember to take it in when I went. I came back with the camera to take the above pictures and this is what I see:




They just seem to think that everything we do is for them.


----------



## Jacqui

Cats do seem to think that way don't they.


----------



## Jacqui

*gives a stuffed sigh* Taking a break for lunch at the Mexican place with my hubby and son. Glad those two have to go back and finish the ceiling work., not me.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Just ordered this for my newest grand daughter,
> View attachment 184906
> Her due date is October 3. It's a 410, 22 combo youth model.



How many grandkids do you have?


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I like Steve Urkel. That for me was really funny and there was no sex or cussing and had real humor. Was it Family Affair or something like that?



Family Matters


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *gives a stuffed sigh* Taking a break for lunch at the Mexican place with my hubby and son. Glad those two have to go back and finish the ceiling work., not me.



I LOVE restaurant Mexican food. We have a couple good ones here in Clovis, but I never go to restaurants by myself, and in my old age I've gotten quite leery of restaurant people coughing on my food and making me sick.


----------



## Jacqui

Friday, the two girls and I, are going to try a new Mexican place in Omaha for lunch. No boys allowed.


----------



## mike taylor

We worked all day pretty tired .I took a nap now I'm tired and awake.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I wish I could remember how to use my Acer. I wouldn't have those problems. It looks so foreign to me now, but Linux is so much better than this google crap. Maybe now that it's not so hot, I can have the patience to sit at it for a while. It was 96 yesterday, and 42 last night, gonna be 79-80 today,


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Family Matters




Yep, thx. I was up at my neighbor's having chicken fried steak, swiss steak, and baked potato. There went my cheesecake diet. But yum, having steak was good. I'm a carnivore and I don't get enough meat. (She says with an evil grin and a cackle)


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Yep, thx. I was up at my neighbor's having chicken fried steak, swiss steak, and baked potato. There went my cheesecake diet. But yum, having steak was good. I'm a carnivore and I don't get enough meat. (She says with an evil grin and a cackle)



I love steak, but don't get to eat it often.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all! *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I wish I could remember how to use my Acer. I wouldn't have those problems. It looks so foreign to me now, but Linux is so much better than this google crap. Maybe now that it's not so hot, I can have the patience to sit at it for a while. It was 96 yesterday, and 42 last night, gonna be 79-80 today,



Enjoy the cool down!


----------



## bouaboua

My dinner tonight: nothing better then Peiking duck with liquid bread.


----------



## Yvonne G

Dang that looks good! Must be take-out, huh? Because the background doesn't look like a restaurant. (Liquid bread = beer???)


----------



## Marinated mamma

Jacqui said:


> It's the famous Ittsy Bittsy Spider!


Better known for climbing up the water spout! Ha


----------



## Yvonne G

Marinated mamma said:


> Better known for climbing up the water spout! Ha



Whoopee! We've got a new member here on the chat!!! ***Yvonne rubs her hands together with glee. Someone new to pick on.***


----------



## Marinated mamma

Yvonne G said:


> Whoopee! We've got a new member here on the chat!!! ***Yvonne rubs her hands together with glee. Someone new to pick on.***


bring it on sister! Ha ha


----------



## Yvonne G

I've got the lazies today. I really doubt I'll get much outside work done. I have to set all the sprinklers and wash clothes, though, for sure. Those are my two FOR SURE Sunday chores. And speaking of chores...I guess I'd better turn off this infernal machine and get going. Later all.....


----------



## jaizei

So after waiting till literally the last minute last year to get my tax stuff together, I figured I'd never do that again. I think I have to turn it in on September 1, so I'm doing slightly better this year


----------



## Marinated mamma

jaizei said:


> So after waiting till literally the last minute last year to get my tax stuff together, I figured I'd never do that again. I think I have to turn it in on September 1, so I'm doing slightly better this year


Don't talk to me about tax every blinking year I always wait till the last minute .... Drainage!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> So after waiting till literally the last minute last year to get my tax stuff together, I figured I'd never do that again. I think I have to turn it in on September 1, so I'm doing slightly better this year



I thought it was April 15th??? You must file differently? Maybe self employed? Yippee! two days early.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I thought it was April 15th??? You must file differently? Maybe self employed? Yippee! two days early.



Nah, extension; it isn't due til October 15 but I've got to turn it into my CPA.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh boy! This gives you 6 months to get this year's in by April 15th!

I have a manilla envelope on my desk and everything that gets deducted on my tax return goes into that envelope. It's not a very big deal at the end of the year to get it all together. But then, I don't have a CPA like some of us, I just file the short form.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I was able to get a little bit done outside. I cut and pulled a bushel basket of weeds around the pond. Then I came in and set up a little habitat for the leopards that are hatching. Now my back aches and I'm going to go mix up a salad and go sit in my recliner. I really LOVE that red wine vinaigrette dressing! To give it a little substance so I don't get hungry right away, I add some chunks of cheese.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Night people xx


----------



## Yvonne G

Marinated mamma said:


> Night people xx



'Night. See you on the flip side.


----------



## mike taylor

Man I haven't done crap all day but bush my teeth an beard . Hahahahaha Well I did go to Kroger to get some greens and other stuff . I need to clean my garage sooooooo bad but putting it off until it cools off .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Man I haven't done crap all day but bush my teeth an beard . Hahahahaha Well I did go to Kroger to get some greens and other stuff . I need to clean my garage sooooooo bad but putting it off until it cools off .



I absolutely know the feeling. I'm lazy most days.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> My dinner tonight: nothing better then Peiking duck with liquid bread.
> 
> View attachment 184996
> View attachment 184997
> View attachment 184998



Liquid bread?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I've got the lazies today. I really doubt I'll get much outside work done. I have to set all the sprinklers and wash clothes, though, for sure. Those are my two FOR SURE Sunday chores. And speaking of chores...I guess I'd better turn off this infernal machine and get going. Later all.....



My clothes are in the washers and while waiting for them to wash, it's Pizza Hut pasta.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> So after waiting till literally the last minute last year to get my tax stuff together, I figured I'd never do that again. I think I have to turn it in on September 1, so I'm doing slightly better this year



Lol I am so proud of you!


----------



## Jacqui

Marinated mamma said:


> Night people xx



Sleep well!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Man I haven't done crap all day but bush my teeth an beard . Hahahahaha Well I did go to Kroger to get some greens and other stuff . I need to clean my garage sooooooo bad but putting it off until it cools off .



I slept most of the day.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I am not social and don't like most people. But this week I have been little Susy Social, so I stayed home today, went to the church of NASCAR, and caught up on my chores, and made a new pen for the little Sulcata, Peeter. Then I went to my first volunteer shift at the local wildlife Rescue. Lots of Raptors, some trained for exhibit, and 2 freakin huge Bald Eagles. Very impressive. But they wanted me because of my experience with turtles. So I got to set up my very favorite Western Pond turtles better and much impressed the supervisor (she says grinning and breaking her arm to pat herself on her back).

It's been triple digits for close to 2 weeks, or in the high 90's, but now it's low 80's and going to start raining Tuesday. Stupid state


----------



## MPRC

Noooooo I don't want the rain! I drive back from Spokane tomorrow and I don't even know where I'm going home to since Chris has started moving is.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Morning folks! I'm busy busy busy today so thought I'd say hi now what's everyone up to? Can't believe I have paperwork to do on a lovely sunny day such as today! Bank holiday and still have nose to the grindstone ... Boo


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Marinated mamma said:


> Morning folks! I'm busy busy busy today so thought I'd say hi now what's everyone up to? Can't believe I have paperwork to do on a lovely sunny day such as today! Bank holiday and still have nose to the grindstone ... Boo



Hate to be dumb, but is it a holiday every where? I need to go to the bank today.....and I'm not busy at all. Just animal care


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LaDukePhoto said:


> Noooooo I don't want the rain! I drive back from Spokane tomorrow and I don't even know where I'm going home to since Chris has started moving is.



Well, if you don't have anyplace to stay, my home is always open to you. You've been in Spokane for a week? Also if you need a comfortable place for your tortoise until you two are done with this moving crap, I can always keep him for you until you have him all set up. Gonna start raining Weds, I was wrong about Tuesday.
Anyway, just remember, I will always help if I can......


----------



## Yvonne G

Marinated mamma said:


> Morning folks! I'm busy busy busy today so thought I'd say hi now what's everyone up to? Can't believe I have paperwork to do on a lovely sunny day such as today! Bank holiday and still have nose to the grindstone ... Boo



Good morning. Take time to smell the roses (a euphemism for getting on the Forum!).


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Hate to be dumb, but is it a holiday every where? I need to go to the bank today.....and I'm not busy at all. Just animal care



She's in the UK. I don't think we ever have "bank holiday" here in the States.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> She's in the UK. I don't think we ever have "bank holiday" here in the States.



But we have our holidays where our bank is closed, of course, we never call it a "bank holiday". Isn't labor day coming up? When I don't have a job, I never know what day it is. For some reason, it's always Wednesday in my world


----------



## Yvonne G

Far as I'm concerned there are no week-ends. It always bums me out when I turn on the TV hoping to see Gunsmoke and it turns out it's Sunday and no Gunsmoke.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning. Take time to smell the roses (a euphemism for getting on the Forum!).


Just sat down with a cuppa and thought damn them roses are smelling fantastic! But still have a lot to be getting on with but five minutes can't hurt , famous last words


----------



## Yvonne G

It's addictive, I know.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Yvonne G said:


> It's addictive, I know.


Six hours later and the quest continues


----------



## mike taylor

Well Yvonne I can tell you that Monday's suck . For us working people . Maggie labor day is Monday three day weekend! I hate Monday's. We have contractors installing new antennas for communications and they suck . I must of gotten 200 hundred calls today .


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Liquid bread?


Because beer have very high calories.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Well Yvonne I can tell you that Monday's suck . For us working people . Maggie labor day is Monday three day weekend! I hate Monday's. We have contractors installing new antennas for communications and they suck . I must of gotten 200 hundred calls today .




@mike taylor I didn't realize that Labor Day was next week-end Mike, thanks. I do however, know that NASCAR is doing a kinda "look back" race next weekend at ....*DARLINGTON....*OMGosh, I can hardly wait. Darlington makes for exciting racing and I can just see Kyle Busch knocking that punk Joey Logano into the wall then adding the very ugly fish face Brad K, the 2 car, pushing him into the grass. Man, it's gonna be a long week for me.
Maybe I'll call you tomorrow in the middle of your shift....hahahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Sure why not everyone else likes to call me all day . I'd be happy to talk to you . At least it won't be a stupid question. Like was this plant communication working before the new antenna? Yes stupid ! Haaaaaaaaàaaaaaaaaa! I hate them calls .


----------



## mike taylor

I'm talking to myself again I see .


----------



## MPRC

Hanging out behind a Verizon store in Redmond, OR waiting for my BF to come install a new alternator in the Ranger.


----------



## leigti

LaDukePhoto said:


> Hanging out behind a Verizon store in Redmond, OR waiting for my BF to come install a new alternator in the Ranger.


That sounds like fun.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> I'm talking to myself again I see .


As long as it's a great conversation !


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I'm talking to myself again I see .



Nothing new there huh?


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> Hanging out behind a Verizon store in Redmond, OR waiting for my BF to come install a new alternator in the Ranger.



All fixed now?


----------



## Jacqui

Morning. Waiting for my Dr appt for my knee.


----------



## MPRC

All fixed. He did it in 20 minutes and only had to turn his flashlight on once. 

We stayed in a hotel overnight and are headed the 2 hours home in a few minutes.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I'm talking to myself again I see .




@mike taylor Sorry, I've been so wanting you to get back on the chat, but you and I seem to always kill it hahaha. Actually I left so I could get all the turtles and tortoises outside, inside for the night and a couple of the box turtles seem to know that time of day so when they see me coming they get in the middle of the dam* pond and dive to the bottom. It's about mid-thigh to me in the middle. So first I try a weird plastic rake that's more solid plastic then rake. And I'd catch one but the sucker would jump back in the water. So even getting one on it's back didn't work they'd just flip and jump . So "why not just leave them?" you ask. Because at night it's a water hole for a family of racoons who drink then frolic, or maybe it's bathing but they go under the water and "Oh my....a snack". So everybody has to come in. I get that family, a fox, had a cougar in my front yard one night, (holy cats. Batman!!!) So seriously, there's too much wildlife to leave any chelonia out at night. So I ended up taking off my Levi's, and feeling around getting muck and turtle crap over my hands and legs, for the second time in a month, so I'm thinkin that those 2 jerks are gonna stay in so I don't have to go thru all that. Then I got side tracked because of my short attention span and I never came back to the computer until now. Except now I must run off and feed everyone, should have done that an hour ago.


So good morning all, things are good in Oregon...


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie have you tried a big net like used to land fish?


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> All fixed. He did it in 20 minutes and only had to turn his flashlight on once.
> 
> We stayed in a hotel overnight and are headed the 2 hours home in a few minutes.



Sounds like you made the most of it.


----------



## Marinated mamma

mike taylor said:


> Well Yvonne I can tell you that Monday's suck . For us working people . Maggie labor day is Monday three day weekend! I hate Monday's. We have contractors installing new antennas for communications and they suck . I must of gotten 200 hundred calls today .


Normally hairdressers don't work on Mondays but I prefer to have an early shift on a Friday


----------



## Jacqui

Marinated mamma said:


> Normally hairdressers don't work on Mondays but I prefer to have an early shift on a Friday



So you do hair?


----------



## Marinated mamma

Jacqui said:


> So you do hair?


Yeah by the time I get home I feel like a wig covered in everyone else's hair  But I do love my job


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> Well Yvonne I can tell you that Monday's suck . For us working people . Maggie labor day is Monday three day weekend! I hate Monday's. We have contractors installing new antennas for communications and they suck . I must of gotten 200 hundred calls today .


I work and I love Mon - Tues - Wed ( they are my days off and by the time I get to work Thursday most of the stuff is almost done )


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I work and I love Mon - Tues - Wed ( they are my days off and by the time I get to work Thursday most of the stuff is almost done )



Lol nice


----------



## Jacqui

I learn s today my right knee is bigger then my left one. Left one is hurting one.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Maggie have you tried a big net like used to land fish?



No, not being used to fishing I never thought of that, but it's a good idea and there's enough fishing people here I bet I can get an old one for nothing. 
Good idea, J


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Lol nice



I always thought I'd enjoy not going to work. I was a truck driver and I loved it, then I got injured and got to stay home. So now I'm bored so I started volunteering. As a driver basically I was my own boss. Now I have a shift supervisor who looks about 12 yrs. and I just can't have someone without too much experience telling me about turtles. I think I'm too old and grouchy for this...hahaha probably too arrogant too. I KNOW turtles darn it!!! In my opinion most of what she told me about turtle care was wrong. I just keep my mouth shut and follow orders, for now.

But I DID set them up correctly.....


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I learn s today my right knee is bigger then my left one. Left one is hurting one.



So why does it hurt. Did they have any answers for you?


----------



## MPRC

I just spent over an hour hunting for my small male, Mango. Vern knocked down the barrier that keeps them in the side yard and Mango followed him out. I was panicked because we've had the garage and gates open since we are moving. I was about to sit down and review our security cameras and Chris found him about 3 feet from a hole in the fence that the cat uses to come and go. 

Vern of course is too big...and he's just looking for us and trying to get in the cat door when he gets out. 

UGH!


----------



## mike taylor

I had a better day today I guess. If you call shutting down a major plant due to a stupid contractor! Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mike taylor

I guess I'm not turtley enough for the turtle club?


----------



## mike taylor

It's ok Mike your wife loves you ....... I think .


----------



## mike taylor

Damn Mike that's just wrong .


----------



## mike taylor

Get over yourself Mike .


----------



## mike taylor

You're lucky Mike . If I could I'd punch you right in the face .


----------



## mike taylor

come at me bro !


----------



## mike taylor

That's it ! WHAP! BAM! BOOM !


----------



## mike taylor

Chill bro that hurts!


----------



## mike taylor

You shouldn't run your mouth.


----------



## mike taylor

Sorry Mike


----------



## mike taylor

Not !


----------



## mike taylor

Why you running away ? Come back here !


----------



## mike taylor

No way you're crazy!


----------



## MPRC

STOP THE MADNESS!


----------



## Yvonne G

That's just Mike having conversations with himself...however, it looks like he has now taken it to the next level.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I work and I love Mon - Tues - Wed ( they are my days off and by the time I get to work Thursday most of the stuff is almost done )


Only me in my firm ... Self employed! And it's never almost done today drained dragged on and on and on bored! Hate it when I have quiet or moany clients boo


----------



## mike taylor

I'm having a much better day today . Only three phone calls so far.


----------



## Yvonne G

Three phone calls you say. And how did the ringing of the phone affect you? Lovely day, what? 

(This is Yvonne talking with Mike so he doesn't have to get into a fight with himself)


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> That's just Mike having conversations with himself...however, it looks like he has now taken it to the next level.



It's his way of having intelligent conversations.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I'm having a much better day today . Only three phone calls so far.



See good things come to those who wait.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah I was fighting with the devil inside . Hahahahaha The good Mike won . Hahahahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> It's his way of having intelligent conversations.


I try not to do that too much it hurts my brain.


----------



## MPRC

I'm procrastinatiolng on packing and moving by sitting next to the bathtub carefully monitoring the soaking tortoises. 

I need to have a friggin garage sale.


----------



## mike taylor

I fine it's much easier to just pack the important stuff . Then move and buy new stuff .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OK are you done now??? Not to be selfish or anything cause my car is not as important as your job, but, it's freakin important to me, start with the fact it's my ego, then move on to I live 4 miles outside of town...no buses. I am now typing this on the floor then I am going to call 911 cuz I have just had a freaking heart attack. They can't fix my car until Sept. 19th....that's because they have so much work cuz Oregonians are the second worse drivers in the nation....then the heart attack part....they "Think" they are going to have my car for *2 WEEKS OMG.....*what in the heck am I gonna do for 2 weeks without a car???? I will die


----------



## mike taylor

You'll be ok . You'll have some sore hoofs ,but you'll live . Hahahahaha


----------



## MPRC

Strap some leashes to the tortoises, hop on your skateboard and away you go!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> You'll be ok . You'll have some sore hoofs , but you'll live . Hahahahaha



I actually did walk from my house to downtown Corvallis.....never do that again...shouldn't my insurance or my KKK have rental car??? I'll call them tomorrow.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I actually did walk from my house to downtown Corvallis.....never do that again...shouldn't my insurance or my KKK have rental car??? I'll call them tomorrow.



The guy who hit you should have his insurance paying for a rental.


----------



## mike taylor

That's what I'm screaming Jax.


----------



## mike taylor

Maggie what is kkk ? In the south them guys are idiots. Just saying.


----------



## jaizei

You get rental coverage if you pay for it, just like anything else.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> You get rental coverage if you pay for it, just like anything else.


Or call the local "church" food bank for a ride. I used many medical ride shares when I couldn't drive or get a ride. They were good for Doctor appointments and connecting me with other other ride programs. I only needed to be polite and it all worked ducky!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Maggie what is kkk ? In the south them guys are idiots. Just saying.



I apologize to everyone, obviously I meant AAA


----------



## Maggie Cummings

thank you jaizei, I am on hold with them now. Turns out it's Budget and not Hertz.....they've hung up on me 3 times.


----------



## bouaboua

@Jacqui 

Happy Birthday to you! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I got another sulcata today a very skinny girl.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

How do I create a thread on the app version?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I found out how to make a thread


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I found out how to make a thread


Great I've been waiting !


----------



## bouaboua

I visited a Tortoise friend in Taiwan on Monday. 

Let me share some of his torts..................




























.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Wow them torts are lovely


----------



## mike taylor

Nice leopards!


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I got another sulcata today a very skinny girl.



You don't seem to have time for us anymore, how on earth do you think you're going to have time for another tortoise...especially one that needs you!?


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I found out how to make a thread



So, did you make a thread? I'll have to go look for it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Found it:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/new-rescue-sulcata.145994/


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I visited a Tortoise friend in Taiwan on Monday.
> 
> Let me share some of his torts..................
> 
> View attachment 185531
> View attachment 185532
> View attachment 185533
> View attachment 185534
> View attachment 185535
> View attachment 185536
> View attachment 185537
> View attachment 185538
> View attachment 185539
> View attachment 185540
> View attachment 185541
> View attachment 185542
> View attachment 185543
> View attachment 185544
> View attachment 185546
> View attachment 185548
> View attachment 185549
> View attachment 185550
> View attachment 185551
> View attachment 185552
> View attachment 185554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




All I can say is, "WOW!, Steven!!!" Do you know anything about them? Wild caught? raised from babies?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> @Jacqui
> 
> Happy Birthday to you! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> View attachment 185472



@Jacqui is it really your birthday? Or just an excuse to show off a really cool cake? Most times now I'm pretty dumb...,


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I visited a Tortoise friend in Taiwan on Monday.
> 
> Let me share some of his torts..................
> 
> View attachment 185531
> View attachment 185532
> View attachment 185533
> View attachment 185534
> View attachment 185535
> View attachment 185536
> View attachment 185537
> View attachment 185538
> View attachment 185539
> View attachment 185540
> View attachment 185541
> View attachment 185542
> View attachment 185543
> View attachment 185544
> View attachment 185546
> View attachment 185548
> View attachment 185549
> View attachment 185550
> View attachment 185551
> View attachment 185552
> View attachment 185554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Took me a sec to realize what they were. Guess on weight and length?


----------



## Jacqui

Hell is offically freezing over. I now own a dress. Okay actually it's a skirt. Wedding clothes for my oldest daughter's wedding at the end of the month.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> @Jacqui is it really your birthday? Or just an excuse to show off a really cool cake? Most times now I'm pretty dumb...,



Yesterday was indeed my birthday and that of my oldest daughter.


----------



## mike taylor

My sons little s10 going back together.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Yesterday was indeed my birthday and that of my oldest daughter.



I hope it was a fun day for both of you. How neat to have your child on your birthday


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

My new tortoise is very shy and scared of people he goes in his shell when I try to touch him.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> All I can say is, "WOW!, Steven!!!" Do you know anything about them? Wild caught? raised from babies?


Those are imported into Taiwan few years back from Somalia. Total 4 pair of full grown Somalian Leopards imported. They are producing baby Somalian Leopard now.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Took me a sec to realize what they were. Guess on weight and length?



I have a photo in other notebook computer. I will send you a photo for you to estimate yourself.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> My new tortoise is very shy and scared of people he goes in his shell when I try to touch him.



I have 2 young Sulcata who both pee and poop on me when I pick them up. It takes a long time for them to get comfortable with us. Remember, as tortoises they know they are prey, so here are these huge things picking him up. So first just wrap a small towel around his butt, and make sure he's fully supported, and hold him and talk to him a lot. Pretty soon you'll be pals


----------



## mike taylor

Windshield wiper arms suck to get clocked right ! Time for beer !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Windshield wiper arms suck to get clocked right ! Time for beer !



Smoked'em real good to get out in traffic, time for Tequila Gold!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> @Jacqui
> 
> Happy Birthday to you! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> View attachment 185472



A belated thank you!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I hope it was a fun day for both of you. How neat to have your child on your birthday



She has always been my best birthday gift.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Windshield wiper arms suck to get clocked right ! Time for beer !



Clocked right?


----------



## Jacqui

Welcome to a beautiful new day!


----------



## Jacqui

I had so much fun Friday with my two girls. We found an amazing Mexican buffet, where I got to try cactus. Then we went shopping for my dress to wear, as I cowalk my daughter down the aisle. My girls have never saw me in a dress, as the last one was way before they were born. Then of course I needed shoes to wear with it. Ended up my youngest daughter and I both bought the same half boots for the wedding. Then we ended the day at a craft store, for me to buy flowers to decorate for the wedding and party. A much poorer day at the end, but one much richer in laughs, love, and memories.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah clocked right . We took the arm off to paint the truck . Not just the blade . Now they stop in the up position. Not the down position. Back to the drawing board .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yeah clocked right . We took the arm off to paint the truck . Not just the blade . Now they stop in the up position. Not the down position. Back to the drawing board .



Ok


----------



## N2TORTS

mike taylor said:


> Yeah clocked right . We took the arm off to paint the truck . Not just the blade . Now they stop in the up position. Not the down position. Back to the drawing board .


In general, windshield wipers have a cam connected to the motor, which activates a switch when the wipers are in the fully down position. This tells the control circuitry to shut off the motor at this point if the control switch for the wipers has been turned off. It sounds like this cam either became skewed (do the wipers top in the same position each time?), or jammed in the down position, keeping the switch depressed (or the switch itself has jammed in this manner)........

Sounds like a parking peg in the wiper motor broke off. Replacing the motor will almost certainly fix it. After you put in the new motor, but before you attach the wiper arms, turn the wipers on, then off. Now you know that the motor is in the Park position.


----------



## mike taylor

They stop in the up position every time . No Matter where I clock them


----------



## mike taylor

I'll be sure to check the motor . My son and I worked on it for two hours and got no where. I got a good buzz drinking beer. But that's about it . Hahahahaha that's part of building cars I think .


----------



## mike taylor

Rat rods are so much easier to build . Rain x no wipers


----------



## Jacqui

I am sure soon you will be wiping away those raindrops, Mike. Lol happy Sunday Mike and that CA guy.


----------



## Jacqui

Whatcha all doin' today?


----------



## N2TORTS

Jacqui said:


> I am sure soon you will be wiping away those raindrops, Mike. Lol happy Sunday Mike and that CA guy.


Happy Happy Joy Joy to you too you too! ....Sounds like you had a nice day with the kiddo yesterday!


----------



## N2TORTS

Jacqui said:


> Whatcha all doin' today?


Finishing the New Tort Shed for Tyrone....


----------



## MPRC

Today I'm STILL moving. And trying to figure out what to do about the tortoises. Not as nice of a yard here. I'll have to build an enclosure to keep them away from the fence with the mean dog on the other side.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Whatcha all doin' today?



My usual Sunday stuff - wash clothes, water tortoise yards, I think today I may trim back the rose bushes, eat lunch, read and nap. A very busy Sunday indeed!


----------



## Yvonne G

I asked my S-I-L to come over to give me some thoughts about moving a hose bib to the back yard. He and my daughter had both grandsons for the week-end, so when Jim came over he brought little Cyrus with him. Cy is about 2 years old and just the cutest little boy on the planet.

So we're standing there in Dudley's yard looking at my hose/pipe/jury-rigged mess and talking about it and Cyrus says something and points (I don't understand kid talk) and I look and Dudley's sneaking up behind Jim. I said, "Lookout, Jim, he rams." ...and he moved and we went on talking about what he can do to fix my pipe.

Cyrus calls my daughter and Jim Damma and Dampa. My daughter called me up last night and said Cyrus wants to sleep with "Jim" tonight. Isn't it amazing how much those little sponge minds absorb? I called him Jim one time and there wasn't any emphasis on the word at all.

While we were looking around at the different tortoises Cy climbed up on a eucalyptus stump and was holding onto the fence, looking over. He picked up a dried up old poop and tossed it on the ground. I went over and picked it up and tossed it over the fence outside the pen. It was full of fig seeds. So it was either raccoon or possum. I hope it was possum. They don't bother my turtles. But my fig tree is in the YF yard and the figs are ripe now. (Yes, we washed his hands. I know about 'possum and raccoon poop)

Cyrus is pretty afraid of the larger tortoises, but he loves holding the baby ones. But I'm afraid he's going to be a snake/lizard person. His dad keeps snakes and lizards and Cy isn't the least bit afraid of holding them. Yuck.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

* DARLINGTON!!!! *  We are going back in time. They haven't raced at Darlington for years. All the cars will have old paint schemes, the old timers will be there, David Pearson, Bobby Allison (Richard Petty, yuck) etc. I am so excited I should be twins. Church lost out today, as I will worship at the church of NASCAR....MY God understands......and I am so happy that Junior is out for the season, because he has symptoms of a concussion......awwwww. WIMP! I've now in my 70 years have had 14 concussions. Ya just keep going on, you don't curl up and wimp out. He is a crappy driver, and has skated by on his father's reputation. It's time he gave it up. Thanks God, I am a happy NASCAR fan today.

BTW, my new avatar is Blue Blue, he liked watching NASCAR. No more turtles or tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G

Car racing (or any kind of televised sport really) has never interested me. You can have it Maggie!

(I didn't even see Blue Blue sitting on top of the TV until you just now said his name. )


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Car racing (or any kind of televised sport really) has never interested me. You can have it Maggie!
> 
> (I didn't even see Blue Blue sitting on top of the TV until you just now said his name. )



Yeah, he's hard to see. But the funny part was he would watch the racing, but when the talking heads were on, or a commercial he'd fly away to pick on my hair, when the cars came back, he flew back to the TV. I wish it wasn't so dark, he actually is bent over watching the racing. Too funny. But I don't miss him, much anyway. You don't watch football either? What family did you come from? I remember watching basketball and football with your father.
I did it, now you can see him......


----------



## Jacqui

N2TORTS said:


> Finishing the New Tort Shed for Tyrone....



Did you get it done? Pictures?


----------



## Jacqui

N2TORTS said:


> Happy Happy Joy Joy to you too you too! ....Sounds like you had a nice day with the kiddo yesterday!



One of the best days of my life, I think.


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> Today I'm STILL moving. And trying to figure out what to do about the tortoises. Not as nice of a yard here. I'll have to build an enclosure to keep them away from the fence with the mean dog on the other side.



Done yet?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Car racing (or any kind of televised sport really) has never interested me. You can have it Maggie!
> 
> (I didn't even see Blue Blue sitting on top of the TV until you just now said his name. )



Never been a huge fan either, but rather watch it on TV, then listen to it on the radio. Saturday night on my way to work guess what the local radio station has on.


----------



## Jacqui

I dislike holidays. It is much too quiet on the roads


----------



## Jacqui

Ok, it's off to work I go.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I dislike holidays. It is much too quiet on the roads



In my book, that's a good thing!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Ok, it's off to work I go.



Hi ho, hi ho....


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm going to "labor" in the house today on this Labor Day. William is coming Friday to pick up the baby leopard tortoises and I can't have him seeing this pig sty I live in. (I'm hoping he brings me the Manouria baby with the aberrant scutes!)

I had to bring all the babies in last night. It was only 89F yesterday, so I knew it would be a bit on the cool side overnight. In fact, when I took Misty out this a.m. a zero dark thirty, I had to wear my robe it was so cool. I know...I know...I complain about the heat then start complaining as soon as it cools off. But between the two I think I'd rather have the heat.

Anyone know what I can do about my keyboard? Some of the keys are very hard to push. It plays heck with fast typing. I've tipped it on its side and blew compressed air from a can all over it, but that didn't help. Get a new one? If I plug in my old keyboard from my old computer, will it work with this computer?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> In my book, that's a good thing!



It's busy at work though


----------



## Jacqui

Just peaking a look in during lunch...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I'm going to "labor" in the house today on this Labor Day. William is coming Friday to pick up the baby leopard tortoises and I can't have him seeing this pig sty I live in. (I'm hoping he brings me the Manouria baby with the aberrant scutes!)
> 
> I had to bring all the babies in last night. It was only 89F yesterday, so I knew it would be a bit on the cool side overnight. In fact, when I took Misty out this a.m. a zero dark thirty, I had to wear my robe it was so cool. I know...I know...I complain about the heat then start complaining as soon as it cools off. But between the two I think I'd rather have the heat.
> 
> Anyone know what I can do about my keyboard? Some of the keys are very hard to push. It plays heck with fast typing. I've tipped it on its side and blew compressed air from a can all over it, but that didn't help. Get a new one? If I plug in my old keyboard from my old computer, will it work with this computer?





yes, and get a new one anyway, they are not expensive, and I myself, welfare child have bought a new one.........


----------



## Jacqui

*waves*


----------



## Yvonne G

I occasionally watch re-runs of the Tonight Show on ME TV (a cable channel). A couple nights ago Johnny had as his guest Joseph Newman, who claimed to have invented a machine that put out more energy than it took to run it. The show was way back in the '80's so I was curious what had happened to Joe and his invention in the intervening years.

According to results found on Google, Joe was never able to get a patent and most everyone in the scientific world thought his invention was hokum.

Still curious, I went on Amazon and tried to find:
The Energy Machine of Joseph Newman : An Invention Whose Time Has Come 
by Joseph Westley Newman

Lo and behold, Amazon actually has copies of the book. It must be some sort of collectors item because the soft cover book sells for more than the hard cover book - hardcover - $99 and paperback - $199.

I'm sure it's too scientific for my mind, and I don't have that kind of money. I was really just curious if he was still alive and if the idea ever gained momentum. Poor Joe.


----------



## Yvonne G

A few weeks ago I took my Dyson vacuum cleaner to the shop because it wouldn't pick up the scented powder you sprinkle on the carpet before vacuuming. When I got it back it looked like a brand new vacuum. They cleaned it up nicely. It was plugged and the filters were dirty.

I haven't had a chance to try it out yet because I've been using my Sears Kenmore canister vacuum instead. This a.m. I noticed that when I sat the Kenmore down after using it there was quite a deposit of sand under the vacuum head.

The Kenmore has a light on the body that turns on when the bag is full. I've been going by that light, and it hasn't come on. So I figured the pipe must be plugged. No, pipes and hoses are all ok. So I opened the vacuum. OMG! I don't know how, because I never vacuum up wet, but at some time that bag was wet (you could see the water stains) and it fell apart on both sides of it. The inside of that canister was plumb full of lint, dust, sand and debris. And the light never came on. The vacuum tube and hose was jammed back up more than a foot.

I have to really give lots of brownie points to Sears. That is one heck of a vacuum. Even though it was all plugged up and the canister was plumb full, it still had so much suction!! The Dyson, on the other hand, had a few dry cat food crumbles in the tube and it didn't pick up worth snot.

(and you all know how much I love doing housework!)


----------



## Jacqui

You need to give that thing a real test and come clean my floors.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I occasionally watch re-runs of the Tonight Show on ME TV (a cable channel). A couple nights ago Johnny had as his guest Joseph Newman, who claimed to have invented a machine that put out more energy than it took to run it. The show was way back in the '80's so I was curious what had happened to Joe and his invention in the intervening years.
> 
> According to results found on Google, Joe was never able to get a patent and most everyone in the scientific world thought his invention was hokum.
> 
> Still curious, I went on Amazon and tried to find:
> The Energy Machine of Joseph Newman : An Invention Whose Time Has Come
> by Joseph Westley Newman
> 
> Lo and behold, Amazon actually has copies of the book. It must be some sort of collectors item because the soft cover book sells for more than the hard cover book - hardcover - $99 and paperback - $199.
> 
> I'm sure it's too scientific for my mind, and I don't have that kind of money. I was really just curious if he was still alive and if the idea ever gained momentum. Poor Joe.




Reminds me of the water car nonsense from a few year ago. I'll have to bring it up and make fun of my sister next time I see her.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> A few weeks ago I took my Dyson vacuum cleaner to the shop because it wouldn't pick up the scented powder you sprinkle on the carpet before vacuuming. When I got it back it looked like a brand new vacuum. They cleaned it up nicely. It was plugged and the filters were dirty.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to try it out yet because I've been using my Sears Kenmore canister vacuum instead. This a.m. I noticed that when I sat the Kenmore down after using it there was quite a deposit of sand under the vacuum head.
> 
> The Kenmore has a light on the body that turns on when the bag is full. I've been going by that light, and it hasn't come on. So I figured the pipe must be plugged. No, pipes and hoses are all ok. So I opened the vacuum. OMG! I don't know how, because I never vacuum up wet, but at some time that bag was wet (you could see the water stains) and it fell apart on both sides of it. The inside of that canister was plumb full of lint, dust, sand and debris. And the light never came on. The vacuum tube and hose was jammed back up more than a foot.
> 
> I have to really give lots of brownie points to Sears. That is one heck of a vacuum. Even though it was all plugged up and the canister was plumb full, it still had so much suction!! The Dyson, on the other hand, had a few dry cat food crumbles in the tube and it didn't pick up worth snot.
> 
> (and you all know how much I love doing housework!)


Looks like you are having visitor sometime soon??......


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Looks like you are having visitor sometime soon??......


You know me so well. I only clean house when someone's coming! Yup, Will is coming this week-end to pick up the newly hatched leopard babies.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Good morning all!!! We have SUN! So first thing this morning I fell down 7 stairs going to feed my Sulcata in the shed, so all the food went all over, so I have put him in the grass and weeds, eat that sucker or starve cuz my knee is damaged and I am going to go sit on the couch. 
Oh sh*t, some jerk called 911 on me. Guess I gotta go argue, you ain't taking me no place. period. 

This was supposed to post this am, but it's damned hard to argue with ambulance operators


----------



## Jacqui

You ok Maggie?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all! Early start at work today (7 am).


----------



## mike taylor

Back to work !


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO.......


----------



## Jacqui

Steven are you on holiday with your wife now?


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi all.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> You ok Maggie?




Thanks for asking Jacqui. I have a bloody injury on both knees (no big deal) they are just raw and hurt. But I hurt my back, and 'inside' of my knee. Get to have 'another' scan, maybe MRI, CAT or Pet scan, they will also do my brain and see if I really have one...lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Back to work !



*Alright! *It's Mike's Monday, and he didn't complain...lol Have just the freakingest best Monday you've ever had........


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Anyway, good morning all, we have rain, but that means I don't have to weed eat today, I am a lazy happy person.....


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Anyway, good morning all, we have rain, but that means I don't have to weed eat today, I am a lazy happy person.....



The last couple days here have been in the 80's. I didn't even run the cooler yesterday. The down side of that is the nights are too cold to leave the babies outside.

Enjoy your indoor time, Maggie. Not having to operate the weedeater means you now have plenty of time to dust and vacuum.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> The last couple days here have been in the 80's. I didn't even run the cooler yesterday. The down side of that is the nights are too cold to leave the babies outside.
> 
> Enjoy your indoor time, Maggie. Not having to operate the weedeater means you now have plenty of time to dust and vacuum.




eeewwwwww that's an ugly comment, you should be moderated for it, dust or vacuum? yuck! lol 
Unfortunately I need to do a complete water change in the fry tank and a half a water change in the 250 gallon tank. Plecos poop as much as a Sulcata it seems. And it's just hard work. The fry are nosy, so they keep getting sucked in the hose, and that can't be a 'good' experience.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Thanks for asking Jacqui. I have a bloody injury on both knees (no big deal) they are just raw and hurt. But I hurt my back, and 'inside' of my knee. Get to have 'another' scan, maybe MRI, CAT or Pet scan, they will also do my brain and see if I really have one...lol


 silly lady you have a brain and a huge heart


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Steven are you on holiday with your wife now?


Not yet. She is in-route from San Francisco to Hong Kong. She will land in another 9 hours. I have a romantic dinner plan for her tonight.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> Not yet. She is in-route from San Francisco to Hong Kong. She will land in another 9 hours. I have a romantic dinner plan for her tonight.



woo hoo, nice!


----------



## Yvonne G

In May my leopard factory laid 10 eggs and I had 100% hatch the past few days.


----------



## N2TORTS

Yvonne G said:


> In May my leopard factory laid 10 eggs and I had 100% hatch the past few days.


Very Nice....a bunch of lil' Leos!
Congrads....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Congrats, having been to you house many times and seen your incubators full of eggs, it's nice to hear about a 100% hatch, even if they are Leopards......


And good morning to most of you....WE HAVE SUN!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, Will can't come this week-end. He's coming next week-end. That means I either have to keep the house clean for another whole week, or else clean it again next week. Oh lordy! The things we have to endure in our old age.


----------



## Yvonne G

I hate it when I have an appointment of any kind. Because I live in the country, it takes a minimum of a half hour to get from my house to anywhere. My doctor appointments are usually about 45 minutes away. It takes me about 30-45 minutes to get ready. But I'm so worried about being late that I usually start early. Then I sit here, all cleaned up and dressed, waiting for time to leave. I don't have to be at the doctor's until 10:45, and I'll be leaving about 10, and here I sit, waiting for time to pass.

My daughter is totally different. She can work outside, doing her gardening or taking care of the animals, whatever, right up until about an hour before she has to start getting ready. Me? I'm getting ready all morning.

I had skin cancers on my face several years ago, and since then, my skin doctor wants to see me annually to check me all over to see if any of them came back. So far so good.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Not yet. She is in-route from San Francisco to Hong Kong. She will land in another 9 hours. I have a romantic dinner plan for her tonight.



I hope it goes even better then planned.


----------



## Jacqui

Hope only positive news Yvonne.


----------



## Jacqui

Eating lunch with my drive by stranger


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Hope only positive news Yvonne.



I had one teeny tiny pre-cancerous spot just above my lip that she froze, but otherwise a clean bill of health.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Eating lunch with my drive by stranger



Neat! Just a drive-by, huh?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Neat! Just a drive-by, huh?



yep, just a drive by.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 186167



is this the new one?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I had one teeny tiny pre-cancerous spot just above my lip that she froze, but otherwise a clean bill of health.



That's great!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> yep, just a drive by.


Good evening my Lady ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good evening my Lady ! ! ! !



Hi! Taking a break from your romantic getaway?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Hi! Taking a break from your romantic getaway?


Not yet. I'm still in my office. Our company trip is from 09/15~ 09/19. And due to the delay, the dinner will be tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Not yet. I'm still in my office. Our company trip is from 09/15~ 09/19. And due to the delay, the dinner will be tonight.



enjoy it and the lady


----------



## Jacqui

GOOD MORNING!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Good morning? It's quarter after 11 pm.......I'm going to bed, but first do ya wanna see my Giant African Rhubarb? Ok so it's 1 am at your house, go to bed ! The biggest recorded leaf was 8 ft this big leaf is 6.5 feet, it will be bigger next year, it will get more huge


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Good morning? It's quarter after 11 pm.......I'm going to bed, but first do ya wanna see my Giant African Rhubarb? Ok so it's 1 am at your house, go to bed ! The biggest recorded leaf was 8 ft this big leaf is 6.5 feet, it will be bigger next year, it will get more huge
> View attachment 186207
> View attachment 186208



I think this is such a neat plant. my boss would not like me going to bed right now. lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> GOOD MORNING!!



Hey, Jacqui...and Hi to all the rest of you!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Good morning? It's quarter after 11 pm.......I'm going to bed, but first do ya wanna see my Giant African Rhubarb? Ok so it's 1 am at your house, go to bed ! The biggest recorded leaf was 8 ft this big leaf is 6.5 feet, it will be bigger next year, it will get more huge
> View attachment 186207
> View attachment 186208



I would just LOVE to have one of those in my "rain forest." I wonder if they can withstand our winters here.


----------



## Yvonne G

@maggie3fan - I found this one:

http://yhst-27104608415819.stores.yahoo.net/gunnera-sp.html

but it comes from South America, not Africa. I'm going to order it. If you can grow it up there where you sometimes get ice and snow, surely it must be able to grow here where we only get frost.


----------



## Yvonne G

Holy cow! At one place the rhubarb plant was $11, but had a minimum order requirement of $35 per order. So I went to another place that had it and the plant was $25, and with shipping it came up to $54. I don't know why it cost that much to ship from Oregon to California.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> is this the new one?


No.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Holy cow! At one place the rhubarb plant was $11, but had a minimum order requirement of $35 per order. So I went to another place that had it and the plant was $25, and with shipping it came up to $54. I don't know why it cost that much to ship from Oregon to California.



all those bribes to get the plant pass CA customs.


----------



## Jacqui

when I was a kid (like 40 years ago), I use to make these cream cheese mints. I decided to do them for my daughter's wedding. You make the mint, then press it into a rubber form in the shape you want (a sunflower in this case). I no longer have my molds and can't find the one I want.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> when I was a kid (like 40 years ago), I use to make these cream cheese mints. I decided to do them for my daughter's wedding. You make the mint, then press it into a rubber form in the shape you want (a sunflower in this case). I no longer have my molds and can't find the one I want.



Go to a place like "Michaels", if you have one in your area. They sell arts and crafts stuff:

http://www.michaels.com/home?&mkwid...)-_-Michaels&gclid=CO-Mm4-zgM8CFUQ6gQodqCQIyA


----------



## Yvonne G

@Jacqui :

http://www.michaels.com/cookie-cutter-set-flowers/10149382.html#q=cookie+cutters&start=3


----------



## mike taylor

Good day tortoise freaks ! Stopping to say hi and by .


----------



## MPRC

I'm STILL moving. I should have a garage sale, but I hate that I would lose a bunch of money, even if I made a bunch of space.


----------



## Yvonne G

Seems like all I do lately is complain. So here goes again.

There's this retired lady I know. She's a vet tech, but doesn't work for anyone right now. She's also into dog rescue. She has all her marbles and is very intelligent. She has adopted tortoises from me in the past. She called me this afternoon to see if I'd take a look at a RES's shell.

I'll call her Marie. Marie doesn't drive very well. She had an old Toyota clunker that was full of dings and dents, and sounded pretty bad. She drove up tonight in a brand new Dodge minivan. I had the thought, "I wonder how long this car will last."

After she left, I walked down the driveway to see if there was any mail in my box. This is what I saw when I was walking back up the driveway:




Note the mis-aligned landscape timber on the left, and the broken branch on the tree on the right.







See the tracks running right over the landscape timber? I think she had to hug that side of the driveway on her way off the property in order to miss the branch she knocked down going into the property.









And she came so close to the cactus that she knocked several pads off.

I've tried leaving the gate closed and only open wide enough to walk through, but she gets out of her car and opens the gate all the way.

The last time (before this time) she was here she broke one of the pots in front of the fence.

But the worst of it is she told me she drives for Uber to make some extra $$!!!!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Seems like all I do lately is complain. So here goes again.
> 
> There's this retired lady I know. She's a vet tech, but doesn't work for anyone right now. She's also into dog rescue. She has all her marbles and is very intelligent. She has adopted tortoises from me in the past. She called me this afternoon to see if I'd take a look at a RES's shell.
> 
> I'll call her Marie. Marie doesn't drive very well. She had an old Toyota clunker that was full of dings and dents, and sounded pretty bad. She drove up tonight in a brand new Dodge minivan. I had the thought, "I wonder how long this car will last."
> 
> After she left, I walked down the driveway to see if there was any mail in my box. This is what I saw when I was walking back up the driveway:
> 
> View attachment 186266
> 
> 
> Note the mis-aligned landscape timber on the left, and the broken branch on the tree on the right.
> 
> 
> View attachment 186267
> 
> View attachment 186269
> 
> 
> See the tracks running right over the landscape timber? I think she had to hug that side of the driveway on her way off the property in order to miss the branch she knocked down going into the property.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 186268
> 
> 
> View attachment 186270
> 
> 
> And she came so close to the cactus that she knocked several pads off.
> 
> I've tried leaving the gate closed and only open wide enough to walk through, but she gets out of her car and opens the gate all the way.
> 
> The last time (before this time) she was here she broke one of the pots in front of the fence.
> 
> But the worst of it is she told me she drives for Uber to make some extra $$!!!!!


When I get old I want to drive for Uber


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jason bought it at a nursery for $40 and it had 5 leaves, then he tried to kill it by lack of water, so I stole it. I was told by the nursery that it grows on the edge of swamps, or water, so I water it every day Spring and Summer, nothing in the winter, and the best part is it completely rots away during the winter and you think it's dead, but Spring, it starts sending out little green shoots and off we go.


Yvonne G said:


> @maggie3fan - I found this one:
> 
> http://yhst-27104608415819.stores.yahoo.net/gunnera-sp.html
> 
> but it comes from South America, not Africa. I'm going to order it. If you can grow it up there where you sometimes get ice and snow, surely it must be able to grow here where we only get frost.



Nope, not the same plant. The leafs are different, close but no cigar. My Rhubarb would do well in your rain forest. You research says the leaves get to 5', the one I showed is 6.5 feet already. And they want their feet wet. And I have tried to start some without any success.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Seems like all I do lately is complain. So here goes again.
> 
> There's this retired lady I know. She's a vet tech, but doesn't work for anyone right now. She's also into dog rescue. She has all her marbles and is very intelligent. She has adopted tortoises from me in the past. She called me this afternoon to see if I'd take a look at a RES's shell.
> 
> I'll call her Marie. Marie doesn't drive very well. She had an old Toyota clunker that was full of dings and dents, and sounded pretty bad. She drove up tonight in a brand new Dodge minivan. I had the thought, "I wonder how long this car will last."
> 
> After she left, I walked down the driveway to see if there was any mail in my box. This is what I saw when I was walking back up the driveway:
> 
> View attachment 186266
> 
> 
> Note the mis-aligned landscape timber on the left, and the broken branch on the tree on the right.
> 
> 
> View attachment 186267
> 
> View attachment 186269
> 
> 
> See the tracks running right over the landscape timber? I think she had to hug that side of the driveway on her way off the property in order to miss the branch she knocked down going into the property.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 186268
> 
> 
> View attachment 186270
> 
> 
> And she came so close to the cactus that she knocked several pads off.
> 
> I've tried leaving the gate closed and only open wide enough to walk through, but she gets out of her car and opens the gate all the way.
> 
> The last time (before this time) she was here she broke one of the pots in front of the fence.
> 
> But the worst of it is she told me she drives for Uber to make some extra $$!!!!!










Having backed out of your driveway numerous times, I'm sorry Yvonne, but I'm laughing like hell.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Go to a place like "Michaels", if you have one in your area. They sell arts and crafts stuff:
> 
> http://www.michaels.com/home?&mkwid=sxQfbNK40|pcrid|126853023371|pkw|michaels|pmt|e|pdv|c|&cm_mmc=zadv_Search-_-google-_-B+-+Brand+Trademark+-+Head+(E)-_-Michaels&gclid=CO-Mm4-zgM8CFUQ6gQodqCQIyA



Went to a couple of them.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> @Jacqui :
> 
> http://www.michaels.com/cookie-cutter-set-flowers/10149382.html#q=cookie+cutters&start=3



Not a cookie cutter, it's a mold for little mints.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Having backed out of your driveway numerous times, I'm sorry Yvonne, but I'm laughing like hell.



I would think it could be a bit of a challenge.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning it's Friday!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good morning it's Friday!



You seem to have the days of the week down pat.


----------



## Jacqui

morning!


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> You seem to have the days of the week down pat.


Sure do !


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Sure do !



so whatcha doin' this weekend?


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey everyone!


----------



## MPRC

I thought it was Thursday....


----------



## MPRC

I need to figure out which GPS Bluetooth tracker thing to attach to Vern. In our exhaustion last night we left a gate open. He stayed in the yard but I panicked 100%

Today he's covered in pink neon duct tape with my address, phone number and "I don't bite" written on him since that's the first thing the neighbors asked.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hey everyone!



Hey Kiddo!


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> so whatcha doin' this weekend?


Not working that's for sure ! Probably watch some hot rod TV . Drink a few beers . Drive the wife nuts . Pick on the grandkids until they cry . O take my bike to get new white wall tires put on . That one is important. The bike has to always be ready to ride .


----------



## Momof4

@Jacqui 
Like these?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Seems like all I do lately is complain. So here goes again.
> 
> There's this retired lady I know. She's a vet tech, but doesn't work for anyone right now. She's also into dog rescue. She has all her marbles and is very intelligent. She has adopted tortoises from me in the past. She called me this afternoon to see if I'd take a look at a RES's shell.
> 
> I'll call her Marie. Marie doesn't drive very well. She had an old Toyota clunker that was full of dings and dents, and sounded pretty bad. She drove up tonight in a brand new Dodge minivan. I had the thought, "I wonder how long this car will last."
> 
> After she left, I walked down the driveway to see if there was any mail in my box. This is what I saw when I was walking back up the driveway:
> 
> View attachment 186266
> 
> 
> Note the mis-aligned landscape timber on the left, and the broken branch on the tree on the right.
> 
> 
> View attachment 186267
> 
> View attachment 186269
> 
> 
> See the tracks running right over the landscape timber? I think she had to hug that side of the driveway on her way off the property in order to miss the branch she knocked down going into the property.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 186268
> 
> 
> View attachment 186270
> 
> 
> And she came so close to the cactus that she knocked several pads off.
> 
> I've tried leaving the gate closed and only open wide enough to walk through, but she gets out of her car and opens the gate all the way.
> 
> The last time (before this time) she was here she broke one of the pots in front of the fence.
> 
> But the worst of it is she told me she drives for Uber to make some extra $$!!!!!




It's kind of funny, but driving for Uber should be a big no no for her!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> @Jacqui
> Like these?
> View attachment 186351
> 
> View attachment 186352



Those are like the ones I did order to try, but not exactly like we had "in the good old days"


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy, how is the diet?


----------



## Jacqui

I am gonna have a sleepover party tonight....


----------



## Jacqui

supper...


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> It's kind of funny, but driving for Uber should be a big no no for her!



I don't think she even realizes the damage she does. She just keeps right on going, even though she has bumped up and across a 4" landscape timber. And she really should have heard her car breaking that tree limb, but she didn't even go around to that side of her car to see if there was a scratch.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I am gonna have a sleepover party tonight....



Sounds like fun. Who, who???


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> supper...
> View attachment 186359



What is that?


----------



## mike taylor

Man I was secretly videoing my son and his friends singing Wrecking Ball and my phone died right as it was over . I was going to post it on Facebook to embarrass them . Totally sucks !


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Kathy, how is the diet?



I'm actually loving it!! It's my 5th time starting. I'm lifetime . 
Their connect app has so many inspirational stories and pics!! 
Lots of before and afters pics! 
It keeps me motivated! Everyone posts wonderful recipes . I have more energy and lost 6# in 2 weeks! 
My tummy and face are getting smaller! I can eat pizza or cake if I want! No fake food. 
There are people who have lost over 100# and still losing! 
I'm doing it for me and my health! 
I also have a spring in my step now after 2 weeks!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I'm actually loving it!! It's my 5th time starting. I'm lifetime .
> Their connect app has so many inspirational stories and pics!!
> Lots of before and afters pics!
> It keeps me motivated! Everyone posts wonderful recipes . I have more energy and lost 6# in 2 weeks!
> My tummy and face are getting smaller! I can eat pizza or cake if I want! No fake food.
> There are people who have lost over 100# and still losing!
> I'm doing it for me and my health!
> I also have a spring in my step now after 2 weeks!!



I don't remember that you looked like you had a weight problem when you were here. Glad it's working for you. Makes it all worthwhile when you can start seeing the results.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Man I was secretly videoing my son and his friends singing Wrecking Ball and my phone died right as it was over . I was going to post it on Facebook to embarrass them . Totally sucks !



Can't you put it on the charger and still post it after you've been charged?


----------



## Yvonne G

I've been dilly dallying long enough. Guess it's time to get my act together and get busy. No special plans for the day, just doing what looks like it needs doing once I get outside and start working. I really would like to take my mower into the back yard and get that grass under control. I've been putting it off because I don't know if the battery is charged after sitting so long unused in the garage - that and my garage is black widow heaven and I don't want to take a chance on being bitten because they've nested in my mower. Oh well...... here I go!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Can't you put it on the charger and still post it after you've been charged?


Tried that video was lost . Sucked ! By the way going to a birthday party for a five year old girl that loves turtles. But her parents will not let her have a real one. So I'm going shopping for the realest looking turtle ever . Any ideas where to find one ?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Actually Yvonne, after thinking about it, you are lucky she didn't back up sideways on the bank, she might have rolled that new van.....lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Turtulas-Len said:


> When I get old I want to drive for Uber



You are old! I would too but no real person could fit in my back seat and I would have to drive my IROC slower and differently with someone in it, no thanks.
Alone, driving a fast car knowing I'm gonna die anyway, gives me a sort of a strange freedom, I get tickets enough for 6 people, I live in a small town and all the sheriffs know my car, but having my license suspended or taken away sure wouldn't stop me from driving. On the other hand, it would be a fun way to make some extra money. But I don't like having people in my Camaro.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> What is that?


homemade pizza and garlic bread???


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Man I was secretly videoing my son and his friends singing Wrecking Ball and my phone died right as it was over . I was going to post it on Facebook to embarrass them . Totally sucks !



they do need to be plugged in from time to time. 
That video of Justin playing "Stairway to Heaven" was heaven. OMG! He's good and he took me back in time and gave me goosebumples......oh man....Rock on kid!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Sounds like fun. Who, who???



some guy who showed up about 2 am


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> What is that?



pasta Alfreda, garlic bread with cheese on it and ice tea.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm actually loving it!! It's my 5th time starting. I'm lifetime .
> Their connect app has so many inspirational stories and pics!!
> Lots of before and afters pics!
> It keeps me motivated! Everyone posts wonderful recipes . I have more energy and lost 6# in 2 weeks!
> My tummy and face are getting smaller! I can eat pizza or cake if I want! No fake food.
> There are people who have lost over 100# and still losing!
> I'm doing it for me and my health!
> I also have a spring in my step now after 2 weeks!!



sounds fantastic!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> homemade pizza and garlic bread???



Pizza Hut and pasta


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Actually Yvonne, after thinking about it, you are lucky she didn't back up sideways on the bank, she might have rolled that new van.....lol



That's just it, Maggie. She WASN'T backing up, she was driving forward and still managed to hit the flower bed timbers and break the tree branch.


----------



## MPRC

mike taylor said:


> Tried that video was lost . Sucked ! By the way going to a birthday party for a five year old girl that loves turtles. But her parents will not let her have a real one. So I'm going shopping for the realest looking turtle ever . Any ideas where to find one ?



So, they aren't super realistic, but Toy'R'Us has adorable stuffed tortoises. Big green cuddly guys, I use mine as a pillow....cuz I'm an adult and totally don't sleep with a stuffed animal.


----------



## MPRC

Here's a link: Toys 'R' Us tortoise


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> they do need to be plugged in from time to time.
> That video of Justin playing "Stairway to Heaven" was heaven. OMG! He's good and he took me back in time and gave me goosebumples......oh man....Rock on kid!!!


It fills like yesterday he asked how do you play smoke on the water . So I showed him then bam .


----------



## mike taylor

LaDukePhoto said:


> So, they aren't super realistic, but Toy'R'Us has adorable stuffed tortoises. Big green cuddly guys, I use mine as a pillow....cuz I'm an adult and totally don't sleep with a stuffed animal.


I found one that swims . All is good in the world of a five year old girl.


----------



## Marinated mamma

N2TORTS said:


> Happy Happy Joy Joy to you too you too! ....Sounds like you had a nice day with the kiddo yesterday!


Happy happy joy joy ain't heard that quote for a long time ... Fantastic


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne I have your money order going to mail it in a few minutes.


----------



## MPRC

Anyone ever get so overwhelmed you panic and get nothing done?  Today is a struggle.


----------



## leigti

LaDukePhoto said:


> Anyone ever get so overwhelmed you panic and get nothing done?  Today is a struggle.


I'm right there with you.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> It fills like yesterday he asked how do you play smoke on the water . So I showed him then bam .



Oh man, just mentioning Smoke on The Water gets me remembering. Teach him how to play, "Hiway Star", one of my all time favorites or oh God, Whipping Post, my MOST favorite. Allman Brothers about 1968-69 maybe?Tied to the Whipping Post....Oh my.
Well chat group Justin is awesome, go on my Facebook page and hear and see him playing "Stairway To Heaven" it's enough to make you cry for the best days of your, well maybe just my life. That music brings back memories of the good times. And I'd bet most on the chat don't even know the music we're talking about. Anyway gang....He's Justin Taylor, I don't know his age, 15? MIke?

So Good Saturday all. I did my first shift at the wildlife refuge. I washed, dried, folded and put away 12 loads of laundry. Making me notice the 3 clean unfolded piles on my bedroom floor. Chintimini Wildlife refuge. Then all the sudden the shift supervisor gets me and says they are having an emergency and they needed me to feed the baby birds in the nursery so everybody else could do something else. Anyhow, she showed me once how to do it, then for the next 3 hours or so, I fed every 30 minutes 8 baby Barn Swallows, a Peewee, a Crow, a flycatcher, 2 Nuthatches and a Hawk. I watched a Seagull die, get cut up, then pieces were thrown at the BIG Raptors. But it takes 30 minutes to feed them all, so I'd just start over again. It was easy they acted like I was Mama and ate like little pigs. I was told the crow wouldn't eat at all, but he ate several unrecognizable pieces of meat, and 8 grapes. I was told not to talk to them and try to kinda hide behind the door, but of course I forgot all that and was coaxing the crow, "come on sweetie, eat one more, and he'd caw at me and eat one more." He came from the back of the cage to the front and was just talking to me and he'd open his mouth, and I'd pop in some food. Hel*, he ate good as far as I was concerned. But he really talked to me. I was told no one else has seen him do that. Anyway, the shift supervisor was pretty much hiding behind the door and she saw and heard me. I figured that was my first and last shift. But when it was time to go, everyone was meeting in a room, and she said she had never in 20 years had a volunteer that caught on as quickly as I did, and that my relationship with animals was incredible to see. In fact she called it unique. She said she had never had a volunteer on their first shift that she could count on like she saw with me. I just said, "Yeah, I know how to do laundry, I had 3 kids". But I started crying on the way home because I was so tired, I felt I couldn't do the job. I wanted to quit, I haven't worked since I became disabled in 2003. Plus I missed a race where my 18 car won. It was a lot of using my hands obviously, to feed those babies, so my hands are barely functioning today.
But when I got home I had a text telling me, my still in the womb great granddaughter was doing fine and they were buying a mobile home in SLO as she's got that nesting urge. And that perked me up. So now, I'm going to do a good deed and fold and put away my own laundry.
I found this in my yard this am. Gotta go, got laundry, AND my NASCAR race. Last race to the chase, it's super important. It sets the field for the last 10 races to the championship. Kyle Busch!!!! Don't pay attention to the date, I can't figure out, or haven't taken the time to figure out how to change it. But this pix was taken this am....Laundry here I come....I *HATE* to fold clothes


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OMGosh! I just talked to Mike and he told me Justin is 13!!! You have to go on my Facebook page and listen to his video....Maggie Cummings.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Not working that's for sure ! Probably watch some hot rod TV . Drink a few beers . Drive the wife nuts . Pick on the grandkids until they cry . O take my bike to get new white wall tires put on . That one is important. The bike has to always be ready to ride .


It's quarter to 8 PM in Texas, and I bet you did nothing but drink beer, watch TV and make McEvil crazy.......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100011659533022

Justin Taylor I hope...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OK....somebody better tell me why, just why and who decided we need to fold our undies etc. to put them in a drawer, I will mess it up immediately looking for a specific something. So, in the interest of time, I took all that crap and shoved it in my drawer unfolded, I'm gonna mess it up anyway, I'll just start now and save time. Damn I have some good ideas.....

Think about it, The Justin Taylor Band, i'm in!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Yvonne I have your money order going to mail it in a few minutes.



Relax. I'm not going to sell your shirt out from under you!


----------



## Yvonne G

LaDukePhoto said:


> Anyone ever get so overwhelmed you panic and get nothing done?  Today is a struggle.



Many, many times!


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> Anyone ever get so overwhelmed you panic and get nothing done?  Today is a struggle.



Yep, but then I learned to start letting the big picture go and instead focus on small steps.


----------



## Jacqui

A new bloom in Queenie's enclosure...


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> It's quarter to 8 PM in Texas, and I bet you did nothing but drink beer, watch TV and make McEvil crazy.......


Nope we've been playing poker at the neighbor's house. I lost so I'm outside having a smoke .


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Relax. I'm not going to sell your shirt out from under you!


Just wanted to let you know I'm working on it . I forgot to mail it . Crap I suck at this remembering stuff .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> A new bloom in Queenie's enclosure...
> View attachment 186534




OK you....I sent you Queenie as a surprize gift, now you send that adorable bloom to me. OMG, What a beautiful kitten....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

This is Lil Roxie....she's 17, gets monthly injections of adequan for the pain of her legs. She limps front and back. Spends most of her time sleeping on my bed, sleeps all night with me, several times coughing up hairballs and puke on my pillow so I roll my face into cold puke. So if she doesn't die soon, she'll die soon. Oh man I want that kitten....Lil Roxie has gone from 8 pounds to 6. The other is Maks. She's a true tuxedo, weighing in at 19 pounds.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Notice Lil Roxie is playing with her only toy on my bed... 17 and she plays laying down....too cute
In the second picture Lil Roxie is giving comfort to a sick Russian in a hospital tank. And the tortoise is in the sleeping position and is sound asleep, cat or not, she's warm.
She's a service cat.
hahahahahaha


----------



## Jacqui

Calicos and tux are my favorite.


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie so glad your volunteering went so well! Sounds like fun and interesting at the same time.


----------



## MPRC

I got a little bit done late last night and I'm feeling a tad bit better. This new place is smaller than the last so the amount of stuff in it is stifling. I'm getting the shelves set up though and things are going on them which helps. 
Today is our day off, all year we wait for the Coburg Antique Fair. Umm I'm a dork.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LaDukePhoto said:


> I got a little bit done late last night and I'm feeling a tad bit better. This new place is smaller than the last so the amount of stuff in it is stifling. I'm getting the shelves set up though and things are going on them which helps.
> Today is our day off, all year we wait for the Coburg Antique Fair. Umm I'm a dork.



Went last year, had fun. It's about time YOU had some fun.......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Just wanted to let you know I'm working on it . I forgot to mail it . Crap I suck at this remembering stuff .



I forget too, but remember, Yvonne will watch your back, you'll get your funky shirt. You gonna wear that thing on your bike? You got more balls than I. Did you get your white walls yesterday???


----------



## mike taylor

Yes i did and yes I will . There's no shame in my game . The motorcycle is Pure Freedom! I do what I want no one tells me you can wear that on your motorcycle. Hahahahaha


----------



## Yvonne G

Speaking of whitewalls, I just noticed yesterday that cars don't have whitewalls anymore. When did that happen?


----------



## mike taylor

A long time ago Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I was stood up!

I generally keep all the tortoise yards cleaned, watered and picked up, but this a.m. I forego'd the Forum in order to go around outside and make sure my property and yards are presentable because I had a group of nine eight year olds coming over to take the tour. They were supposed to be here at 10a. Got it all done about a quarter to 10, opened the gate, then came in the house to fold clothes and wait for them. 10:15a...10:30a...clothes all folded and bathroom all cleaned...10:45a...kitchen cleaned...11a! I give up! Now it's lunch time and most of the tortoises have gone in away from the heat. Not even a phone call. But don't worry, I've marked her name and number down in the recesses of my steel trap mind, and I'll remember her. No tours for her, ever again.

On a happier note, I've consolidated all the eggs in my three incubators into two, and I now have an incubator full of YF eggs and one full of SA leopard eggs. No babcock eggs - they've all hatched. And hopefully there will be no more of them until next year!

I set my loppers down someplace and now I can't find them. Bummer. It was the newer set too, darn it. I've really got to start training myself to put things away when I'm finished with them.

Happy Sunday, everyone.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I was stood up!
> 
> I generally keep all the tortoise yards cleaned, watered and picked up, but this a.m. I forego'd the Forum in order to go around outside and make sure my property and yards are presentable because I had a group of nine eight year olds coming over to take the tour. They were supposed to be here at 10a. Got it all done about a quarter to 10, opened the gate, then came in the house to fold clothes and wait for them. 10:15a...10:30a...clothes all folded and bathroom all cleaned...10:45a...kitchen cleaned...11a! I give up! Now it's lunch time and most of the tortoises have gone in away from the heat. Not even a phone call. But don't worry, I've marked her name and number down in the recesses of my steel trap mind, and I'll remember her. No tours for her, ever again.
> 
> On a happier note, I've consolidated all the eggs in my three incubators into two, and I now have an incubator full of YF eggs and one full of SA leopard eggs. No babcock eggs - they've all hatched. And hopefully there will be no more of them until next year!
> 
> I set my loppers down someplace and now I can't find them. Bummer. It was the newer set too, darn it. I've really got to start training myself to put things away when I'm finished with them.
> 
> Happy Sunday, everyone.




Yeah and you cut our phone conversion short for them too.So you hung your sister up. Jerks! But your house is clean now, so are your pens, so for you it's nap time.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OH GOSH! The wildlife place just called me to see if I can give sub-q fluids to a Western Pond Turtle.....oh jeez nervous, I know I can, but........bye


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Yes i did and yes I will . There's no shame in my game . The motorcycle is Pure Freedom! I do what I want no one tells me you can wear that on your motorcycle. Hahahahaha




@mike taylor I know a 1%er who sleeps in minions pj's. How about a new pix of your ride with those new tires? You can still order whitewalls Yvonne. I know, that I know the name of the place, but it won't come now. J C Whitney? No, not for tires.


----------



## mike taylor

I will get a picture of the bike after its all washed up . I rode today hit some rain just outside of Livingston TX. About an hour away from the house . So it's a nasty s.o.b. right now . By the way I got my boys learning whipping post now . It really isn't a hard song to play they said . We will see . Hahahahaha


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I will get a picture of the bike after its all washed up . I rode today hit some rain just outside of Livingston TX. About an hour away from the house . So it's a nasty s.o.b. right now . By the way I got my boys learning whipping post now . It really isn't a hard song to play they said . We will see . Hahahahaha




Did you listen to it? It's 16 minutes long with get down rock n roll then the guitar gently weeps then more rock n roll. Duane Allman was a better, much better guitarist than Eric Clapton. Dicky Betts also played lead guitar, they had 2 drummers as well, I think the one who just goes insane on the drums is Butch Trucks, but that name just came to me, so I could be wrong. I actually played it today, laying on the floor with my eyes closed and the stereo up at max. It brings back the best part of my life. We had so much better music then. Today they have Miley Cyrus, and the women do more twerking than actual singing, Beyonce, same, Rihanna same. If it wasn't for almost naked bodies they'd be nothing. My generation actually made music, even Weird Al Yankovic makes better actual musical music. More than 3 chords. We had Cream, Eric Clapton on guitar and Ginger Baker best drummer ever lived. The Moody Blues, Lynyrd Skynyrd (Freebird, Gimme Three Steps). All the sudden I have a strange urge for LSD


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Was finally getting some tree trimming done yesterday (before the strong winds moved in) and managed to take the chain off my saw.  So instead I went and did a Yvonne ( napped all day).


----------



## MPRC

Sleep eludes me again. Gonna be a long day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Was finally getting some tree trimming done yesterday (before the strong winds moved in) and managed to take the chain off my saw.  So instead I went and did a Yvonne ( napped all day).



Ah...my kind of day! And I HATE the wind!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Ah...my kind of day! And I HATE the wind!!!



A light wind I like, but not these power ones. Jeff had high wind problems in WY, too


----------



## Jacqui

*looks around*


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO.......
> 
> View attachment 185967


A lovely pic!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Not yet. She is in-route from San Francisco to Hong Kong. She will land in another 9 hours. I have a romantic dinner plan for her tonight.


Enjoy yourselves!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> GOOD MORNING!!


Good evening. It's 10.35pm here. Soon I'll be saying "GOOD NIGHT."


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

It's a rainy Tuesday here.


----------



## MPRC

I had the most awful dreams last night. Melatonin does weird things to my brain. Car chases, hostage situations, having to pick between getting my truck hit by a train or hitting the most gorgeous yellowfoot ever, not being able to find my coffee, relearning how to drive a manual transmission, forgetting christmas, missing school...what a night. No wonder I woke up tired.


----------



## Yvonne G

And a big hello to all of you chatters.


----------



## Jacqui

It's taco tuesday!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> And a big hello to all of you chatters.



*waves* Hi Yvonne!


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> I had the most awful dreams last night. Melatonin does weird things to my brain. Car chases, hostage situations, having to pick between getting my truck hit by a train or hitting the most gorgeous yellowfoot ever, not being able to find my coffee, relearning how to drive a manual transmission, forgetting christmas, missing school...what a night. No wonder I woke up tired.



so was it the train or the foot?


----------



## MPRC

@Jacqui 
I clipped the dream tortoise and the train clipped my truck bed....and spent the rest of my dream trying to find a vet that is open on xmas. While looking I carried a YF with a cracked shell through a crowded breakfast buffet.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It's taco tuesday!



macaroni and cheese here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *waves* Hi Yvonne!



You working today?

A bit cool here - time to break out the long pants and sweaters.

I've got the desert babies and the Texas babies back in the house and all set up. The little deformed leopard that came from SoCal is all set up in the tort table in the leopard shed, and the Manouria babies, YF baby and box turtle babies are set up in the tort table in the Manouria shed. That leaves me with a little over a month and a half to work on getting my plants put in the greenhouse!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> macaroni and cheese here.



not a fan of that.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You working today?
> 
> A bit cool here - time to break out the long pants and sweaters.
> 
> I've got the desert babies and the Texas babies back in the house and all set up. The little deformed leopard that came from SoCal is all set up in the tort table in the leopard shed, and the Manouria babies, YF baby and box turtle babies are set up in the tort table in the Manouria shed. That leaves me with a little over a month and a half to work on getting my plants put in the greenhouse!



yeppers, until 4:30. I can't recall what is wrong with the leo? How is that last sick tortoise doing?


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> @Jacqui
> I clipped the dream tortoise and the train clipped my truck bed....and spent the rest of my dream trying to find a vet that is open on xmas. While looking I carried a YF with a cracked shell through a crowded breakfast buffet.



did anybody notice?


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> did anybody notice?



Nope, business as usual. I was just frustrated I couldn't properly make up my coffee with a wiggly YF bleeding on me. 

And this dream is normal fare.


----------



## mike taylor

Good evening people. Been missing in action lately. Missing all my tortoise friends.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good evening people. Been missing in action lately. Missing all my tortoise friends.



awww shucks, he misses us.


----------



## mike taylor

What's for dinner you ask ? I tell you I say. Catfish ,shrimp, tomato sauce,fresh mixed vegetables, on top of Cajun Rice. Yummy !


----------



## mike taylor

Would you look at that ! Yummy


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> yeppers, until 4:30. I can't recall what is wrong with the leo? How is that last sick tortoise doing?










She's doing pretty good. The top part (pyramids) isn't changing, but the new growth around the sides is smooth.

The hermanni died. I think she was either egg bound or impacted. I did everything in my bag of tricks for either condition, but nothing helped and she eventually died.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Would you look at that ! Yummy



Naw...I don't think so.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Good evening people. Been missing in action lately. Missing all my tortoise friends.



Hey, don't come whining at us. It's all your fault, buddy. We're here. Where were you?


----------



## mike taylor

Why do I miss the abuse ?


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Naw...I don't think so.


You don't like fish and shrimp?


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> You don't like fish and shrimp?



Depends. I used to really like fish sticks, but that was in the dark ages when I was a young mother of three kids with not much money to buy groceries and fish sticks were cheap and easy. I like Prawns from the chinese restaurant. But I don't like fish and I don't like shrimp.


----------



## MPRC

I will eat all the seafood. Especially crab


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm waiting for someone from NorCal to bring me their Russian tortoise. They're supposed to be here around noon. I don't know the story yet, only that they are looking for someone to take their Russian tortoise.

I'm defrosting a nice steak for lunch. I have a hankerin' for a big hunk of red meat, mashed taters and gravy! 

Later.....


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I'm waiting for someone from NorCal to bring me their Russian tortoise. They're supposed to be here around noon. I don't know the story yet, only that they are looking for someone to take their Russian tortoise.
> 
> I'm defrosting a nice steak for lunch. I have a hankerin' for a big hunk of red meat, mashed taters and gravy!
> 
> Later.....



Sounds good to me.


----------



## MPRC

I am fed up with how grumpy the BF gets during moving. If he didn't have so much stuff he wouldn't have to panic about moving it. Grumble grumble.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

LaDukePhoto said:


> I will eat all the seafood. Especially crab


Do you mean sea crab or grumpy BF ?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Would you look at that ! Yummy



It looks like something the dog threw up.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> It looks like something the dog threw up.


Don't be hating the southern quizine ! Man it's good . Way better than fried fish . I love sea food of all kinds . I also love catfish ! So good and so many different ways of cooking them slimy delicious fish . Great now I have to eat some more damn the bad luck . Off to the ice box later!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, I'm going to say this calmly and nicely so I don't get into trouble....here goes. The jerk that ran the red light and hit me was driving a Budget rental car without Budget's insurance. BUT he told Budget he had insurance on his own car that would cover the rental in an accident. SO, (she takes a deep breath) he does not even own a car, so he has NO INSURANCE. Budget says it's not their responsibility. State Farm, won't cover a rental car for me for 2 weeks SO this is what I have done. Without using the same language here that I did to State Farm, but I have paid them hundreds of thousands of dollars over the years to protect my precious IROC. I have NEVER had an f'ing claim. They can't make an exception for a senior disabled person who lives 4 miles outside of town with no bus service??? I told them I expected a $3000 check by monday, and they could shove their insurance up where the sun don't shine. Only I used a LOT of F words and worse than that. So I will use the $3000, to go see my great granddaughter when she is born, and I will simply allow my car to progress to the piece of junk every one thinks it is. I am the only person that thinks that car is something. Well, it's not. Thanks to all the vandalism on it, it has become a piece of junk, I will no longer pay for insurance that does not do crap. I drove that car thinking I was Dale Earnhardt for 28 years without an accident, so now I will drive it like I think I'm Kyle Busch only I won't pay a dime again for any insurance. Guess I have to give up on the idea if showing it. oh well, nobody gives a darn but me. I will stop now as I am so mad, I am seriously afraid I will say something I shouldn't. So adios for tonight. I hope all the chatters except MIke are fine. I figure he's sitting on the potty by now after eating that stuff.....
.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Don't be hating the southern quizine ! Man it's good . Way better than fried fish . I love sea food of all kinds . I also love catfish ! So good and so many different ways of cooking them slimy delicious fish . Great now I have to eat some more damn the bad luck . Off to the ice box later!




The description of "slimy" just makes it sound so darned appetizing!!! Sort of like the way boiled peanuts look. yuck! twice!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I'm gonna go eat worms, then see if there's any of my hated neighbors out that I can go fight with......


----------



## Turtulas-Len

maggie3fan said:


> I'm gonna go eat worms, then see if there's any of my hated neighbors out that I can go fight with......


Have you tried sprinkling hot old bay seasoning on them and then dipping them in franks hot wing sauce


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> OK you....I sent you Queenie as a surprize gift, now you send that adorable bloom to me. OMG, What a beautiful kitten....



Wish you were here, so you could be trying to feed her. I had to bring her in and I majorly suck at feeding the little ones and she is not helping.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Have you tried sprinkling hot old bay seasoning on them and then dipping them in franks hot wing sauce



Is that your favorite worm recipe?


----------



## mike taylor

My grandmother used to sing a song about eating worms . Something like ..... nobody likes everybody hates me I'm running off to eat worms . She would sing that when one of us kids didn't get our way and was throwing a fit. Come to think of it man that was mean . My boys used to come to me crying about something. I'd tell them . You need to take that to your mother I have no titties for you to suckle on. You cry baby . Come to think of that . Man I was mean . But it made them stop crying over everything. It sucks that your Insurance Company isn't helping more Maggie. I hate dealing with insurance. I think it a good concept but doesn't work well for both parties. I would like to see a company let you pay a monthly note while taking like 4%. For handling and what not . But all the other money's you've paid over the years is there for your car repair or the other person's car repair . Sorta like a savings account your made to have in case of a wreck. I didn't understand how the company can take so much cash over the years and not have to pay out a certain percentage of the money you've put in . No matter what your car is worth . But they go by market value of the car . Over a life time you've pain probably over 100000 in insurance yet they only give you 3000 to repair a car that to you is priceless.


----------



## mike taylor

Frank's hot sauce is awesome. I like the old lady in the commercial. She says , I put that **** on everything. Too funny to see an old lady cuss .
My grandmother trys so hard to be a sweet woman ,but when you aggravate her she will cuss . Or if you scare her . She'll call you a little bass turd . Trying not to cuss . Bass turd that's funny right there . That's where I get my attitude I guess . I find myself using a lot of my grandparents sayings these days . My favorite is what my grandfather would tell me . Son you've got to be smarter than what you're working with . Basically calling you stupid but in the polite way. So funny !


----------



## Jacqui

Morning all!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning Jax. Have a nice day . I'm going to sleep now .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Morning Jax. Have a nice day . I'm going to sleep now .



I am on my last break. 2.5 hours to go. Then it's home and yardwork... plus the never ending trying to feed these two baby kittens.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Turtulas-Len said:


> Have you tried sprinkling hot old bay seasoning on them and then dipping them in franks hot wing sauce



Seriously Len, yuck!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I am on my last break. 2.5 hours to go. Then it's home and yardwork... plus the never ending trying to feed these two baby kittens.



You using a small baby bottle or a syringe? I'd use the syringe.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> My grandmother used to sing a song about eating worms . Something like ..... nobody likes everybody hates me I'm running off to eat worms . She would sing that when one of us kids didn't get our way and was throwing a fit. Come to think of it man that was mean . My boys used to come to me crying about something. I'd tell them . You need to take that to your mother I have no titties for you to suckle on. You cry baby . Come to think of that . Man I was mean . But it made them stop crying over everything. It sucks that your Insurance Company isn't helping more Maggie. I hate dealing with insurance. I think it a good concept but doesn't work well for both parties. I would like to see a company let you pay a monthly note while taking like 4%. For handling and what not . But all the other money's you've paid over the years is there for your car repair or the other person's car repair . Sorta like a savings account your made to have in case of a wreck. I didn't understand how the company can take so much cash over the years and not have to pay out a certain percentage of the money you've put in . No matter what your car is worth . But they go by market value of the car . Over a life time you've pain probably over 100000 in insurance yet they only give you 3000 to repair a car that to you is priceless.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

@mike taylor Nobody likes me, everybody hates me....guess I'll go eat worms...big fat juicy ones, little tiny skinny ones... how they kick and squirm. 

I'm a gramma too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I am on my last break. 2.5 hours to go. Then it's home and yardwork... plus the never ending trying to feed these two baby kittens.



Why did mama abandon them?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Crud, My sister beats me to the punch every time. But "I" didn't have to copy and paste. That came from what is left of my own mind. Just sayin


----------



## Yvonne G

Y'all should see the pretty Russian tortoise that came to me from Manteca yesterday...and she's huge!! I'll go get a picture later. It's still too cold out there for me right now.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

@mike taylor I think you don't understand. The other guy, the drunk who ran a red light chased me down and then hit me has no insurance period. He was driving a Budget rental. He told them he had insurance, he doesn't even own a car. They didn't even ask him for an insurance card. But my complaint is deeper than that. State Farm does not do any calling around for you. So "I" with my lousy disposition had to figure out who to call and then from there it got ugly. Budget says they are not responsible. The drunk' who's personal info I have, called me a "white ***** and I'm not paying nothing to you". So I called him at midnight, 2 am, 4 am, and his wife at 5 am. I need a rental car from them as the body shop will keep my car for 2 weeks. So State Farm won't help with a rental despite the hundreds of thousands of dollars I have paid them. I told them to send the check for repair to me, cancel my policy as of now, I have given them 5 days for the check, then Adult Protective Services takes over, after all, I have driven that same car for 28 years like I thought I was Dale Earnhardt and NEVER had even a bumper bump. I will have the check, allow my beloved IROC to continue on it way to being junk, and like *Anthony Muhammud *I will be selfish, and NOT pay a dime for insurance. Now, we will end the subject as I have made up my mind, and the whole subject gets me wound up. So, my car will not be mentioned again. Unless I am selling it to the junkman. END OF SUBJECT


Yvonne G said:


> Y'all should see the pretty Russian tortoise that came to me from Manteca yesterday...and she's huge!! I'll go get a picture later. It's still too cold out there for me right now.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Y'all should see the pretty Russian tortoise that came to me from Manteca yesterday...and she's huge!! I'll go get a picture later. It's still too cold out there for me right now.



Cold here too....Good day all. Hope all are fine.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

For my sis....


----------



## MPRC

I need a life coach. I sit down to do one thing and 27 distractions later I'm wondering what it was I planned on doing.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> For my sis....
> 
> 
> View attachment 186970



Oh, Maggie...that is so pretty. Not only is the rose pretty, but the presentation is very artistic.


----------



## Yvonne G

LaDukePhoto said:


> I need a life coach. I sit down to do one thing and 27 distractions later I'm wondering what it was I planned on doing.



...not a life coach, just a good pencil and pad of paper. Lists...lists...lists!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Several years ago, when I first joined this Forum, I put up pictures of my Russian group and asked EgyptianDan to tell me their sub species. I adopted out everything except the K ones. Kasbecistan or something like that. So I have three females and one male. 

Yesterday a very nice couple drove down from Manteca, about 120 miles, and brought me their female Russian tortoise because they'll soon be retiring and travelling.

OMG!!! She's a beauty! I've always been pretty proud of my female because she's pretty darned pretty (and big), but this new one, Rabbit, puts mine to shame:





In the picture my tortoise is about an inch from the fence and Rabbit is about a half inch from the fence, but the tape is right up to the fence. My tortoise is about 7" SCL and Rabbit, besides being wider, is about 8.5 or 9" SCL. She's the biggest Russian I've ever seen. 

I don't know is she's one of the K ones or not...she's a keeper!


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> ...not a life coach, just a good pencil and pad of paper. Lists...lists...lists!!!



I am a definitely list person, and it has to be physical lists. My boyfriend puts notes in his phone and I just don't remember things that way. We have a 4x6ft whiteboard that has all of the long term lists also.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


>



That's it ! Hahahahaha


----------



## Maggie Cummings

@mike taylor did you say that to me when I freakin sang it to you from my one half a brain?????hmmmm????Jerk!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, Maggie...that is so pretty. Not only is the rose pretty, but the presentation is very artistic.



Thanks, but the artistic part was an accident. But I think it's pretty also. And slightly proud.


----------



## mike taylor

Sure did ! Hahahahaha I'm evil like that . That's why I'm Mr McEvil . Hahahahaha


----------



## mike taylor

This is what's for dinner tonight! The hot wifey makes a mean beef stew with corn bread .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Good morning all.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> This is what's for dinner tonight! The hot wifey makes a mean beef stew with corn bread .




Now that sounds delish, but no pictures??? We had to look at dead bloody lookin shrimp, but no pix of dead cow???

Oh heck, you did post a pix and it looks really good. You might try overnight shipping if you loved me....Remember, I'm not allowed to cook unless it says Stouffer's on it. hahahaha


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> You using a small baby bottle or a syringe? I'd use the syringe.



syringe


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Good morning all.



Morning Ms Maggie.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Morning Ms Maggie.





Seriously, it's too bad you can't get that kitten to me. What happened to Mama? You said you are trying to feed 2? What a pain. What are you feeding them?

Well, I have been up all night, got all my inside chores done. Got a day to do nothing, as usual. I waited all my working life to be retired, it sucks.


----------



## mike taylor

Man,the hot wifey cooked some awesome tacos. No pics all gone . Belly full time to nap.


----------



## MPRC

I would never condone feeding your Tortoise a bite of chicken nugget...but if you did it might look something like this:


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LaDukePhoto said:


> I would never condone feeding your Tortoise a bite of chicken nugget...but if you did it might look something like this:
> View attachment 187117




cute!!!LOL!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Man,the hot wifey cooked some awesome tacos. No pics all gone . Belly full time to nap.



creep, Stouffer's doesn't make tacos, and that's what all my neighbors tell me, I can only cook if it reads Stouffer's on the box.. I know if I'm actually cooking it's done when both smoke alarms go off. I'd kill for some real food. Tritip, London broil, any steak etc. I'm a freakin carnivore, I need *MEAT *grrr


----------



## leigti

LaDukePhoto said:


> I would never condone feeding your Tortoise a bite of chicken nugget...but if you did it might look something like this:
> View attachment 187117


I had a rabbit that would eat chicken.


----------



## Jacqui

g'day everybody!


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I had a rabbit that would eat chicken.



Now that is a new one on me.


----------



## mike taylor

I had a chicken named nugget that ate chicken nuggets . Hahahahaha I know it was wrong to feed his family to him . Hahahahaha


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I had a Gopherous agassizii that would stalk and eat blue belly's. (lizards)
Good morning Jacqui...and all the others.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I had a chicken named nugget that ate chicken nuggets . Hahahahaha I know it was wrong to feed his family to him . Hahahahaha




Yeah, but you're evil, so you enjoyed it....lol


----------



## MPRC

I have been dreading today for a while now. I have a wedding reception to photograph tonight and my very difficult ex will be there because he is friends with the bride. Here's to hoping I can avoid him in a room with only 30 other people.


----------



## Telid

maggie3fan said:


> Yeah, but you're evil, so you enjoyed it....lol


Evil is just a perspective issue. Join the dark side!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Telid said:


> Evil is just a perspective issue. Join the dark side!





Honey, I'm 70 years old and have been on the dark side my whole adult life.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> Honey, I'm 70 years old and have been on the dark side my whole adult life.


If she only knew the real Maggie! Hahahahaha


----------



## gamera154

Hi


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, everyone! Hope you're all enjoying your week-end. I've got out of town company and he's putting up a new box turtle fence for me. I've taken a 'before' picture and when he goes home this afternoon, I'll take an 'after' picture and post them here. Wouldn't you just know it? We've had lovely Autumn type weather the past couple weeks, but this week-end we jumped back into summer. Almost triple digits. And in the afternoon the box turtle yard is in full sun. Will brought me a couple crates of the prettiest zucchini you ever saw, and a crate of melons...those white ones. He shops at some sort of restaurant supply place where he lives. We have one here too, but it's way over on the west side of town and I don't drive out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> If she only knew the real Maggie! Hahahahaha



I'm not quite sure how to take that.....But..."yeah, huh!!!!"


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, everyone! Hope you're all enjoying your week-end. I've got out of town company and he's putting up a new box turtle fence for me. I've taken a 'before' picture and when he goes home this afternoon, I'll take an 'after' picture and post them here. Wouldn't you just know it? We've had lovely Autumn type weather the past couple weeks, but this week-end we jumped back into summer. Almost triple digits. And in the afternoon the box turtle yard is in full sun. Will brought me a couple crates of the prettiest zucchini you ever saw, and a crate of melons...those white ones. He shops at some sort of restaurant supply place where he lives. We have one here too, but it's way over on the west side of town and I don't drive out of my comfort zone.



I'm glad he's doing that for you. however, I liked that little fence, maybe you can use it to surround a small wildflower garden.........or, save it for your beloved sis!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

SURPRISE- SURPRISE- the Willamette Valley in Oregon has........wait for it............*RAIN 
*


----------



## MPRC

Do any of you suffer from migraines that are triggered by changes in barometric pressure? I'm dying here. I woke up at 5 and felt it coming so I isolated myself in a dark room with no sound, took some drugs and went back to sleep. I still feel like crap.


----------



## leigti

LaDukePhoto said:


> Do any of you suffer from migraines that are triggered by changes in barometric pressure? I'm dying here. I woke up at 5 and felt it coming so I isolated myself in a dark room with no sound, took some drugs and went back to sleep. I still feel like crap.


I don't but a friend of mine does. Massive headache so whenever it rains.


----------



## MPRC

I've been in bed all day. I just woke up again and I feel better, but still jittery. 

I never connected my migraines to the weather until I dated someone else with the same trigger. We were useless any time a storm system rolled through.


----------



## leigti

Migraines suck. No matter what causes them.


----------



## MPRC

Greetings from the beanbag chair. Today has been useless.


----------



## gamera154

Hi


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting here waiting on a stopped train...


----------



## Jacqui

Have I ever told you how much I dislike trains? In my village you have to cross a double track, so I have to deal a lot with them.


----------



## Jacqui

Good Monday to you all!


----------



## gamera154

Jacqui said:


> Good Monday to you all!


Hello


----------



## Jacqui

gamera154 said:


> Hello



Hi! *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I'm glad he's doing that for you. however, I liked that little fence, maybe you can use it to surround a small wildflower garden.........or, save it for your beloved sis!!!



She has such a sister?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, everyone! Hope you're all enjoying your week-end. I've got out of town company and he's putting up a new box turtle fence for me. I've taken a 'before' picture and when he goes home this afternoon, I'll take an 'after' picture and post them here. Wouldn't you just know it? We've had lovely Autumn type weather the past couple weeks, but this week-end we jumped back into summer. Almost triple digits. And in the afternoon the box turtle yard is in full sun. Will brought me a couple crates of the prettiest zucchini you ever saw, and a crate of melons...those white ones. He shops at some sort of restaurant supply place where he lives. We have one here too, but it's way over on the west side of town and I don't drive out of my comfort zone.



so where are those pictures?


----------



## Jacqui

Hit and sunny here. 80a today and 90s tomorrow. Of course, Saturday for the outside wedding, they are saying rain.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> She has such a sister?




Well, I'm her sis alright, I'm just not sure I'm a beloved sis. I make her mad and embarrass her a lot, especially on TFO. We are very different. She's the good straight arrow sister, and I am , well, I am who I am, the exact opposite of her. And yes, I know if it wasn't for her, you one way moderators would have me gone, a long time ago. I'm outspoken, but not too stupid. But , frankly, I love her beyond words, and I hope I die before her. So that's my confession this morning.
I go see a lawyer this afternoon, We're suing State Farm, Budget and *[name deleted]* He's the drunk that hit me without ANY insurance. He hit MY BELOVED IROC-Z, causing almost $3000 worth of damage to the right side of my car. Oh, he ran a red light.

I have been called "grouchy" a lot lately, the car thing is not going well. and 3 other major things have kinda thrown me. Plus they are saying I had a mini stroke 2 weeks ago. I'm done, I know I am not liked here, but I stay because TFO is a major part of my life, and I hang around just to irritate the moderators. You see, "I" get into trouble, but the person who said something or called ME names to set me off are NEVER given warnings. Guess I'd better shut up before Y calls me again. Yes, I am confessing to the whole public, I cause her a lot of trouble on TFO.

Now members of TFO, bet I get another "official warning" because of what I have just said, believing it is the truth. When actually, I have deleted what I said about the moderators as a whole, but you can imagine. They are trying to ban me, so I walk a fine line.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I'm her sis alright, I'm just not sure I'm a beloved sis. I make her mad and embarrass her a lot, especially on TFO. We are very different. She's the good straight arrow sister, and I am , well, I am who I am, the exact opposite of her. And yes, I know if it wasn't for her, you one way moderators would have me gone, a long time ago. I'm outspoken, but not too stupid. But , frankly, I love her beyond words, and I hope I die before her. So that's my confession this morning.
> I go see a lawyer this afternoon, We're suing State Farm, Budget and *[name deleted]* He's the drunk that hit me without ANY insurance. He hit MY BELOVED IROC-Z, causing almost $3000 worth of damage to the right side of my car. Oh, he ran a red light.
> 
> I have been called "grouchy" a lot lately, the car thing is not going well. and 3 other major things have kinda thrown me. Plus they are saying I had a mini stroke 2 weeks ago. I'm done, I know I am not liked here, but I stay because TFO is a major part of my life, and I hang around just to irritate the moderators. You see, "I" get into trouble, but the person who said something or called ME names to set me off are NEVER given warnings. Guess I'd better shut up before Y calls me again. Yes, I am confessing to the whole public, I cause her a lot of trouble on TFO.
> 
> Now members of TFO, bet I get another "official warning" because of what I have just said, believing it is the truth. When actually, I have deleted what I said about the moderators as a whole, but you can imagine. They are trying to ban me, so I walk a fine line.



Maggie, personally I love your attitude. You say what you think. I would hate to see you gone.

P.S. You are are one of the few I can try to tease.


----------



## mike taylor

Maggie that's what makes this place so fun to hangout and shoot the **** . You never know what you're going to say . Hahahahaha you have members here that you can call a friend . Yeah you're crazy as hell but it's funny .


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, Jax how are you this fine Monday?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Maggie that's what makes this place so fun to hangout and shoot the **** . You never know what you're going to say . Hahahahaha you have members here that you can call a friend . Yeah you're crazy as hell but it's funny .




Yeah, and when I can't live alone any longer, guess who's house I'm heading to??????!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Maggie, personally I love your attitude. You say what you think. I would hate to see you gone.
> 
> P.S. You are are one of the few I can try to tease.



Sincerely, thank you very much, now send me that damn kitten!


I knew you'd delete his name, but I put it everywhere on Facebook, they don't seem to have any rules, too much "F" words, even for me......I don't think I like it much. But I'm on Kyle Busch's page and that's really fun. If you think I'm mean go on one of those pages. I don't even post. Man, they can say anything and they're as a whole pretty mean. I always think that in person those people wouldn't say anything like what they post, but I will and do.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Yeah, and when I can't live alone any longer, guess who's house I'm heading to??????!



sounds like a great plan!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Hey, Jax how are you this fine Monday?



I am fine. my knee is good. Might even be able to walk my daughter down the aisle Saturday without limping.

You?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Sincerely, thank you very much, now send me that damn kitten!
> 
> 
> I knew you'd delete his name, but I put it everywhere on Facebook, they don't seem to have any rules, too much "F" words, even for me......I don't think I like it much. But I'm on Kyle Busch's page and that's really fun. If you think I'm mean go on one of those pages. I don't even post. Man, they can say anything and they're as a whole pretty mean. I always think that in person those people wouldn't say anything like what they post, but I will and do.



I didn't delete anything.


----------



## Yvonne G

She's getting married this coming Saturday? Well good luck and congratulations to both of them. Hope your knee is all better by then.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I didn't delete anything.



OK, then I just knew his name would be deleted, no worries. Have a happy wedding. Drink a lot and you'll never know your knee hurts...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I actually got a lawyer! Wow.To start off with he's suing Budget for 10 grand for renting a car to a man without insurance, or asking him for proof of insurance. And the rest is boring. He's thinking we might be able to sue the cop who didn't ask him for proof of insurance either. She sure asked me tho....it's my sweet and loving personality that makes them treat me like that...


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> She's getting married this coming Saturday? Well good luck and congratulations to both of them. Hope your knee is all better by then.



Yes, it is this week.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I actually got a lawyer! Wow.To start off with he's suing Budget for 10 grand for renting a car to a man without insurance, or asking him for proof of insurance. And the rest is boring. He's thinking we might be able to sue the cop who didn't ask him for proof of insurance either. She sure asked me tho....it's my sweet and loving personality that makes them treat me like that...



Isn't that against the law to ask for one person to give it, but not the other? A type of profiling.


----------



## MPRC

So, the joy of inhabiting a house for a friend until they can legally flip it is that it has been empty for years and now that it's being lived in all of the possible things that can go wrong are. I guess I can wash my dishes in the bathtub until the waterlines into the kitchen are replaced. 

(but I'm totally getting what I paid for, 1/3 of the rent of my last place so I'm not even remotely upset)


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> I am fine. my knee is good. Might even be able to walk my daughter down the aisle Saturday without limping.
> 
> You?


Freaking awesome is how I am . Got to ride my bike yesterday and let loose a little. Rode out to see my beautiful wife play roller derby. She got hit in the nose on the video I posted in Facebook. Then came back to jam getting 25 points . Awesome match up last night .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

McEvil is just awesome period. Especially for putting up with you....I'm going to Facebook


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Isn't that against the law to ask for one person to give it, but not the other? A type of profiling.



She told me I was hostile toward her. (me???) Ha. She wouldn't give him a ticket for running a red light "because I didn't see him"....so I say with all my good Catholic background, "bit*h, you calling me a freakin (use your imagine on that f word) liar???". Take a piece of advice, don't talk to a cop like that, even IF you are right. I told her he had been drinking and I wanted her to do a breathalyzer, Dumb broad says"I don't smell any alcohol". So I say, "I am 30 years sober, 'I' CAN smell alcohol"!
To make a long boring story shorter, He did not receive a ticket for running a red light, for no insurance, none for drinking and driving and none for causing an accident or for calling me a "white 'B' " and threatening to "beat your a**" So we are suing the cop too. She did not do her job, which is to ask for license and registration, and PROOF OF FREAKIN INSURANCE.
She knows me as she has arrested me twice. So we are going to claim, extreme prejudice. It goes on and on. But I feel so much relief from the stress, knowing a professional tells me my feeling of resentment against State Farm and the cop are normal.
Wait...me?...normal? Not on your life!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Our Bali Trip.......

Happy wife, Happy life


----------



## gamera154

I finally got my ticket to go see shin godzilla can't wait to go see it


----------



## mike taylor

If my internet buddies watch the voice checkout a friend of mine . His name is Sundance Head . Very awesome southern country/blues singer and guitarist. Everyone's vote counts in the coming days . Thanks


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> If my internet buddies watch the voice checkout a friend of mine . His name is Sundance Head . Very awesome southern country/blues singer and guitarist. Everyone's vote counts in the coming days . Thanks



https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10207408442473974&id=1374486274

Here's Mike's childhood friend who is on The Voice this season!! 

I hope the link works!!


----------



## mike taylor

Thanks you're are awesome!


----------



## mike taylor

Looks around


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Looks around



...and sees NO ONE!! Ha! But I'm here now. (And I see no one!)


----------



## Yvonne G

Steven: You and Irene actually went underwater with some sort of air helmets? Neat.

I get the impression you saw a few sea turtles.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> If my internet buddies watch the voice checkout a friend of mine . His name is Sundance Head . Very awesome southern country/blues singer and guitarist. Everyone's vote counts in the coming days . Thanks




Well, I am usually ignored here. But by 2 of my 4th or 5th favorite people???
OMG!!!! You know Sundance??? What a freaking voice, and what a different choice he made for a coach. Didn't he not pick Blake? Didn't he take Alicia? I am forgetting now, but I loved his voice I loved that he sang Otis Redding, he was MY kind of music. He so far will have my vote.
I HATE Miley Cyrus, if she was my daughter, with that twerking and tongue thing, half dressed she'd get her a** beat. But I have to say that even tho she looked stupid, she was funny as heck, and in fact, I laughed at those four coaches out loud. What a good show that was last night. And the rapport (?) between the 4 is great. Miley popped some crack off to Adam Levine and it was so funny I spit Mt. Dew thru my nose, (she caught me by surprise) and even the audience clapped and yelled. 
Personally, I think that they need to dump the singers and make some sitcom for those 4. It was simply one of the best "Voice" shows I have seen since it started.
So come on turtle and tortoise people, cat and dog people maybe even fish people, vote for *SUNDANCE*


----------



## Maggie Cummings

BTW, who made up that word twerking? Is it actually in the dictionary ? It's disgusting!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I let them meet for the first time.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I put them back in separate enclosures.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Nick.


----------



## Yvonne G

I can't remember if I told you about William coming up here this past week-end. If I did, you can just skip over this post. If I didn't, you can still skip over...you have my permission! 

So William came up from San Diego to pick up 10 baby leopard tortoises to take home and sell. He brought me two cases of zucchini and a case of some sort of melon. He also brought me a wine cooler so that I can diapause my south african leopard eggs. 

And while he was here, he started on the replacement of my box turtle's fence. The original fence is grape stakes, pounded down into the ground about 3" and bound together at the top by screwing them into a horizontal 2x4. 

Occasionally my neighbors will bring me a box turtle that they find wandering down the street, and try though I might, I've never been able to find where they are escaping. So I figured I just need to replace the whole outside perimeter fence.

There wasn't much time to finish the whole thing, but William was able to build two sides for me. We set it up so that the original fence stayed in place while he worked on the new fence on the outside of the original. And even though we were careful, he still found two wanderers outside the fence.

So I've been working on finishing up. Yesterday I put cement stepping stones under the fence so the bottom board doesn't sit on the dirt (termites and wood rot). And today I capped the finished fence and started demolishing the grape stake part. What a dirty job.

I'll show pictures when it's all finished and cleaned up.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I am usually ignored here. But by 2 of my 4th or 5th favorite people???
> OMG!!!! You know Sundance??? What a freaking voice, and what a different choice he made for a coach. Didn't he not pick Blake? Didn't he take Alicia? I am forgetting now, but I loved his voice I loved that he sang Otis Redding, he was MY kind of music. He so far will have my vote.
> I HATE Miley Cyrus, if she was my daughter, with that twerking and tongue thing, half dressed she'd get her a** beat. But I have to say that even tho she looked stupid, she was funny as heck, and in fact, I laughed at those four coaches out loud. What a good show that was last night. And the rapport (?) between the 4 is great. Miley popped some crack off to Adam Levine and it was so funny I spit Mt. Dew thru my nose, (she caught me by surprise) and even the audience clapped and yelled.
> Personally, I think that they need to dump the singers and make some sitcom for those 4. It was simply one of the best "Voice" shows I have seen since it started.
> So come on turtle and tortoise people, cat and dog people maybe even fish people, vote for *SUNDANCE*


Been busy today. Yes Maggie he picked Blake. He wanted to go with that one Chick but she didn't turn for him . Just wait till he plays his songs . He's an awesome musician. Next time checkout his guitar it has no bottom string or tuning peg . They filmed that like a month age but just now aired it . He's putting our small town on the map .


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> BTW, who made up that word twerking? Is it actually in the dictionary ? It's disgusting!!!


I don't know the answer to your question here . But I do know if the girl has a butt it sure is fun to watch . Hahahahaha


----------



## mike taylor

McEvil says hello Maggie.


----------



## Jacqui

Unexpected supper out with a traveling man.


----------



## mike taylor

Maggie if you look really close you can see her two different colored eyes . One is blue the other is lite brown .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> McEvil says hello Maggie.





Hi back to her.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Maggie if you look really close you can see her two different colored eyes . One is blue the other is lite brown .



Is that natural, or contacts, it's kewl whatever!!!!!

Tell her Corvallis has a Roller Derby team! The Sick Town Dirty Dames.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Been busy today. Yes Maggie he picked Blake. He wanted to go with that one Chick but she didn't turn for him . Just wait till he plays his songs . He's an awesome musician. Next time checkout his guitar it has no bottom string or tuning peg . They filmed that like a month age but just now aired it . He's putting our small town on the map .



I have the hots for Blake Shelton. Sundance would have done better with Alicia Keys tho. I am hoping Blake doesn't push the county music, which I love, but pushes the blues, which Sundance is great at......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I'm hoping some of you chatters (is that a word?) are watching the Voice. Adam Levine, Miley , Alicia Keyes and Blake have such quick wits and the insults fly fast and funny. I really have not enjoyed a show this much since The original Mickey Mouse Club, with Annette.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> Is that natural, or contacts, it's kewl whatever!!!!!
> 
> Tell her Corvallis has a Roller Derby team! The Sick Town Dirty Dames.....


It's all natural.Theres nothing fake about her .


----------



## mike taylor

It's funny you're talking about Mickey mouse . I was stuck watching Mickey mouse for four hours with my granddaughter Sammy . A few months back my son Justin and his friend Nick played after Sundance at the ball park . The video would be in Facebook. Nick is 15 and can sing . But my boy is a guitar playing fool .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> It's all natural.Theres nothing fake about her .



OK, you. I did not imply that there *WAS *anything fake about her. She is beautiful inside and out, so freakin back off on that one. She is MY friend too. But she does wear McEvil make-up and I thought that could be part of her make up.

What happened to Whipping Post????HUH???? jerk.


Hey, good morning all. Great day for me. Lawyer visit, exrays and I get to pick up the foil kind of heat shield for my engine. Then I'm going to find some "Gunk" like we used to use on our bikes back in the day, and I am going to clean my engine, and put a clear coat of paint over it, (heat resistant I know I ain't no idiot) then 'install' the shield. I am so looking forward to my day. (do I now sound like my sis, with different chores?lol) oh wait...then I get to have ice cream and a nap. ta da!!! hhahahaha
I personnaly would not have a nap, or ice cream, but I'd watch my birds outside and have cheescake.


----------



## mike taylor

He is working on it every now and again . It took me two months to get him to let me video him playing stairway for Kelly's mom . He doesn't like to be put on the spot . So I have to trick him .


----------



## Yvonne G

Since the box turtle fence repair job, in progress, every time I walk around outside, I keep my eyes down towards ground level, looking for escapees. This morning I found this by my side door:






Only trouble is, I didn't have any ornata to start with, so how could I find an escaped ornata by my side door? I have a hard time keeping the ornata alive, so I adopted all of them out.


----------



## mike taylor

Maybe he's a long time jail breaker. Who knows someone may have left him there for you.


----------



## mike taylor

Nobody has been here for seven hours ! What! That's just crazy talk ! Nope Mike it's happening as we speak!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I do believe you and I Mike, have chased all the normal chatterers away. So we can change this to Mike and Maggies insult fill thread, plus the super moderator who keeps you and I, or maybe just I in line. Actually I am watching the last season of Survivor after my exciting day of finances lawyers, and hospitals. Will some one please just kill me now???


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Be proud Mike...we have effectually killed the chat. Tequila shots for you and me.....they said it couldn't be done, but we did it. What'cha wanna talk about now? Sex, drugs or rock n roll?
Oh I know, where's the pictures of the whitewalls on your ride, you fibber!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OMG! Mike and I killed the chat so good, even Mike left. Only me left. Well Good morning all, even J is gone, no word how the wedding went, no pictures. Well. I get the hint folks . 
So ok, you win I will go .......then you can all come back and the disliked one will be gone adios


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't think the wedding is until day after tomorrow.

Good morning all!


----------



## gamera154

Happy fall summers over


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I rest my case.

I thought the wedding was last Saturday


----------



## Yvonne G

I thought it was this coming Saturday.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I don't think the wedding is until day after tomorrow.
> 
> Good morning all!



Correct Saturday.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Since the box turtle fence repair job, in progress, every time I walk around outside, I keep my eyes down towards ground level, looking for escapees. This morning I found this by my side door:
> 
> View attachment 187473
> 
> View attachment 187474
> 
> 
> Only trouble is, I didn't have any ornata to start with, so how could I find an escaped ornata by my side door? I have a hard time keeping the ornata alive, so I adopted all of them out.



That's my turtle! I have been wondering where I misplaced the darn thing.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I thought it was this coming Saturday.



Yvonne wins the prize.


----------



## Jacqui

Am in Lincoln at Olive Garden with my daughter. I had some last minute stuff to get for wedding decorations. Jeff got in at 6 am and chose to stay home sleeping.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! Mike and I killed the chat so good, even Mike left. Only me left. Well Good morning all, even J is gone, no word how the wedding went, no pictures. Well. I get the hint folks .
> So ok, you win I will go .......then you can all come back and the disliked one will be gone adios



Silly lady, don't go. Good morning!


----------



## MPRC

Well, I'm irritated. A gal on Facebook told me she would sell me her fridge for $50 if I could haul it. This is great because I'm broke from moving and my mini fridge just isn't cutting it. I've had food in coolers for over a week. She told me I could come get it on MONDAY and I've been asking her when it would be ready all week. This morning she tells me that her landlord wont let her sell a fridge that is SUPPOSEDLY hers. So, back to square one. I miss fresh food.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Am in Lincoln at Olive Garden with my daughter. I had some last minute stuff to get for wedding decorations. Jeff got in at 6 am and chose to stay home sleeping.



It's nice that he was able to be home for the wedding.


----------



## Yvonne G

The latest Google Doodle is pretty cute. It's amazing the expressions they were able to get on rock faces just using the eyes. I love it when the one who ate the leaf looks embarrassed.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> The latest Google Doodle is pretty cute. It's amazing the expressions they were able to get on rock faces just using the eyes. I love it when the one who ate the leaf looks embarrassed.



lol I loved those too!


----------



## Yvonne G

It's windy here today. I HATE the wind.

I've been trying to work on the box turtle fence, but it tires me out. And I HATE the wind!!!! I'll start fresh Saturday (tomorrow is errand day), and see if I can't get a little more done.

Have fun at the wedding, Jacqui. Take some pictures for us.


----------



## Jacqui

This is a bad picture, but if the rain holds off, the wedding will be done in front of the opening.

hmmm won't let me download ...


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> This is a bad picture, but if the rain holds off, the wedding will be done in front of the opening.
> 
> hmmm won't let me download ...



how strange...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> That's my turtle! I have been wondering where I misplaced the darn thing.



Not on your life, baby. That's MY Ornata, it will fit back perfectly in with it's own little colony here in box turtle land, with it's perfect pond, darned little snow and a great tort table in the tort shed for nights. HA!!!. And I can drive there faster than you can!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne wins the prize.




as usual


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LaDukePhoto said:


> Well, I'm irritated. A gal on Facebook told me she would sell me her fridge for $50 if I could haul it. This is great because I'm broke from moving and my mini fridge just isn't cutting it. I've had food in coolers for over a week. She told me I could come get it on MONDAY and I've been asking her when it would be ready all week. This morning she tells me that her landlord wont let her sell a fridge that is SUPPOSEDLY hers. So, back to square one. I miss fresh food.




Put refrigerators in Craigs List, for Corvallis. You get a bunch of reefer ads (may have misspelled that)lol, from the same guy and he goes from cheap to a lot. They all work and are reconditioned. So Craigs List and call him. I did......
And if you need hauling it, we'll put in the back of my IROC. Or my friend has a truck...IROC"S more fun.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> This is a bad picture, but if the rain holds off, the wedding will be done in front of the opening.
> 
> hmmm won't let me download ...
> 
> View attachment 187584


It's blurry but it shows up for me on my old XP


----------



## Turtulas-Len

maggie3fan said:


> I rest my case.
> 
> I thought the wedding was last Saturday


I have senior moments, maybe you had a senior week.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Turtulas-Len said:


> I have senior moments, maybe you had a senior week.



too true!!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> This is a bad picture, but if the rain holds off, the wedding will be done in front of the opening.
> 
> hmmm won't let me download ...
> 
> View attachment 187584



It looks like a perfect spot for a wedding!! How exciting to be walking her down the isle!! 
My mom walked my sister. 
Are you all ready? Do we get to see you all dressed up?


----------



## Momof4

Miss you guys!! Everything is good with me! Still losing weight and the baby is walking now! My husband has been gone for the month of September traveling and comes home tonight! 
My grandfather died and my dog has a upper respiratory infection so it's been crazy here.

I hope everyone is well!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Miss you guys!! Everything is good with me! Still losing weight and the baby is walking now! My husband has been gone for the month of September traveling and comes home tonight!
> My grandfather died and my dog has a upper respiratory infection so it's been crazy here.
> 
> I hope everyone is well!!



Well we've missed you. I wondered what was going on that kept you away.

The baby's walking? OMG they grow so fast!!

I'll bet you're glad to have hubby home finally. Steven left almost the same time as your husband and he's still gone, however, now he's on a vacation with his wife in some tropical island place that I forget.

So sorry to hear about Grampa. Were you close? How old was he?

How did the dog get sick? You don't hear about upper R.I. in dogs all that much. Hope he gets better soon.

Are you almost down to your target weight?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well we've missed you. I wondered what was going on that kept you away.
> 
> The baby's walking? OMG they grow so fast!!
> 
> I'll bet you're glad to have hubby home finally. Steven left almost the same time as your husband and he's still gone, however, now he's on a vacation with his wife in some tropical island place that I forget.
> 
> So sorry to hear about Grampa. Were you close? How old was he?
> 
> How did the dog get sick? You don't hear about upper R.I. in dogs all that much. Hope he gets better soon.
> 
> Are you almost down to your target weight?



yeah all she wrote!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Well we've missed you. I wondered what was going on that kept you away.
> 
> The baby's walking? OMG they grow so fast!!
> 
> I'll bet you're glad to have hubby home finally. Steven left almost the same time as your husband and he's still gone, however, now he's on a vacation with his wife in some tropical island place that I forget.
> 
> So sorry to hear about Grampa. Were you close? How old was he?
> 
> How did the dog get sick? You don't hear about upper R.I. in dogs all that much. Hope he gets better soon.
> 
> Are you almost down to your target weight?




I was close to him growing up but as I grew up I saw them less. He was 94. My nana misses him. We had a nice service in LA and saw my cousins. 

I think from the dog park. She was swabbed and it will be tested at Cornell. If she has 1 of 3 germs the vaccine is supposed to cover I will get a full refund from the manufacturer. I'll know Tues or Wed.

Not even close to goal but losing every week. I'm down almost 10#. 
I have so much energy and my pants fit better. I hit onderland too!!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> morning!


Good evening Jacqui. (It's 9pm here).


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## mike taylor

Need to burn the front tire off . So I can justify a white wall for the front .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Need to burn the front tire off . So I can justify a white wall for the front .



Being as you work at a good job, just go buy another tire, you don't need any justification, plus, you need a white wall on the front too....... looks good tho


----------



## mike taylor

I ordered some 14 inch ape hangers . Plus the wiring,clutch cable and two throttle cables. Next is a solo seat and cutting the frame in half . Then welding on a hard tail kit .


----------



## mike taylor

That's not the problem. It's me why waste a good tire . The other one is ready to go when needed .


----------



## Yvonne G

No-o-o-o-o-o-o! Not ape hangers! I think they're so stupid-looking. Why wreck a perfectly good-looking machine?

Our Harley with sidecar had white walls.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I personally LOVE ape hangers, you can create your own hard tail by simply removing the shocks, can't you? And NO solo seat. How in the hell are you ever gonna take me for a ride???


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I'm outa here....


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah but taking the shocks off is the easy way. Doesn't look right. And it doesn't stretch the frame out . To give it a longer wheelbase.


----------



## gamera154

Hello


----------



## smarch

Hello all. Looks like I've missed a whole lot. Had to step back to fix my life, something happened to me last year that I never dealt with and ignoring it stopped working and my brain basically broke. I made a new friend who's literally become a big brother to me and I love him to death and he's helped me through a lot. I'm doing better, Nank is well, I just got a new betta fishie, I just did 2 days of the Spartan Beast in Killington VT (my favorite place on earth) and just came home from a week of being up there, and tomorrow have a GORUCK where I'll put 10lbs in my bag and go do crazy stuff. 

How's everyone been!?


----------



## mike taylor

Can someone explain to what the big deal of star wars is ? I've seen bits and pieces. So this is what I got . A dude trys to save a girl that he has the hots for yet she's his sister . So he hates the dude in black that's really his father . I think them dudes really have family problems.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Can someone explain to what the big deal of star wars is ? I've seen bits and pieces. So this is what I got . A dude trys to save a girl that he has the hots for yet she's his sister . So he hates the dude in black that's really his father . I think them dudes really have family problems.



That's the exact story of my family!!!, And BTW....my sis rode that Harley herself, she wasn't just sitting on it....I hate Star Wars.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OK, some of you know that I started volunteering at the local wildlife center. So some jerk, found a tortoise walking across the road in Portland, (100 miles away) and he drives it down here to Corvallis. So they call me and I go get it and hear the story. Now please explain to me how easily it would be to find it's owner 100 miles away. *EXCEPT *even if the tort was found here in Corvallis, the only reason I would try to find the owner would be to have them arrested for animal cruelty. Here's the picture why, and no, his mouth is not open, that's his bottom jaw sticking about 1/8th of an inch. I am so freakin mad, I will close my computer after I post this picture for you noob's to see how you personally can ruin a tortoise's life by NOT DOING YOUR RESEARCH!!! grrr




He's only 5 inches long, no way to tell how old he really is. He was petrified of the water. Probably never been in any before.


----------



## gamera154

maggie3fan said:


> OK, some of you know that I started volunteering at the local wildlife center. So some jerk, found a tortoise walking across the road in Portland, (100 miles away) and he drives it down here to Corvallis. So they call me and I go get it and hear the story. Now please explain to me how easily it would be to find it's owner 100 miles away. *EXCEPT *even if the tort was found here in Corvallis, the only reason I would try to find the owner would be to have them arrested for animal cruelty. Here's the picture why, and no, his mouth is not open, that's his bottom jaw sticking about 1/8th of an inch. I am so freakin mad, I will close my computer after I post this picture for you noob's to see how you personally can ruin a tortoise's life by NOT DOING YOUR RESEARCH!!! grrr
> 
> 
> View attachment 187774
> 
> He's only 5 inches long, no way to tell how old he really is. He was petrified of the water. Probably never been in any before.


What a dumb guy. If he's only five inches and his shell was that bad then he's probably never been taken care of correctly in it's entire life probably had no access to water to


----------



## mike taylor

Man that's a poor looking tortoise.


----------



## Yvonne G

What I can see of the face is an awfully sweet looking face.


----------



## MPRC

What an ugly little tortoise, I hope he's not too messed up.


----------



## mike taylor

Mbd is for sure ! Soaks and calcium rich foods and some sun shine will do him some good . He's small so he has a lot of growing up to do .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yep I agree Mike, and so I'm going to keep him until he's healthier, and I can find an experienced keeper who'd want him. That will be months from now.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> What I can see of the face is an awfully sweet looking face.



Except for his jaw, he really is pretty. And very bright eyed and nosy now that he knows I have treats! I just don't believe he's ever had a taste of strawberry or watermelon. I'm sure he's had a crappy diet, so he won't get too many treats yet, but he did eat half of what meal I gave him.....and all were picked from outside. Leaves and blossoms, clover, grass etc.....


----------



## N2TORTS

Yvonne G said:


> No-o-o-o-o-o-o! Not ape hangers! I think they're so stupid-looking. Why wreck a perfectly good-looking machine?
> 
> Our Harley with sidecar had white walls.
> 
> View attachment 187693
> View attachment 187694
> View attachment 187695


SWWEEEET Ride Miss Y'.......


----------



## Yvonne G

N2TORTS said:


> SWWEEEET Ride Miss Y'.......



Yeah, it was a lot of fun. My own personal ride was a Yamaha 250. My husband had several knee surgeries (eventually on both legs) and the last one left him with a fused knee on the right leg, so he wasn't able to ride anymore. That's why he bought the Harley with the side car. We had great fun on that machine! After he died, I eventually had to sell it because I couldn't afford the insurance.


----------



## mike taylor

I hope I can ride till I'm old and dead . I couldn't imagine not being able to. That's my therapist. God knows I need one . Hahahahaha that was a sweet looking bike . You just can't get one like that anymore.


----------



## mike taylor

Man ,I'm outside cleaning ponds and tortoise enclosures. Boy is it hot in Texas right know . It's starting to cool off at night so I'm checking my heaters in the tortoise shed . Seems everything is fine .


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I hope I can ride till I'm old and dead . I couldn't imagine not being able to. That's my therapist. God knows I need one . Hahahahaha that was a sweet looking bike . You just can't get one like that anymore.



My sister's husband died of a massive heart attack at 49 yrs old.


----------



## mike taylor

Man that's young ! I'm 39 !


----------



## mike taylor

What happened to your husband Maggie?


----------



## JoesMum

mike taylor said:


> Man that's young ! I'm 39 !


39? Whippersnapper*!

That was quite a long time ago for me 

* Quaint UK phrase meaning cheeky yputh


----------



## mike taylor

I'm cooking ribs out on the ole smoker . It's cooled down a lot .


----------



## mike taylor

Maggie did you get the picture I sent you by text message?


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie, if you decide to rehome him, I'd love to offer a home.



maggie3fan said:


> OK, some of you know that I started volunteering at the local wildlife center. So some jerk, found a tortoise walking across the road in Portland, (100 miles away) and he drives it down here to Corvallis. So they call me and I go get it and hear the story. Now please explain to me how easily it would be to find it's owner 100 miles away. *EXCEPT *even if the tort was found here in Corvallis, the only reason I would try to find the owner would be to have them arrested for animal cruelty. Here's the picture why, and no, his mouth is not open, that's his bottom jaw sticking about 1/8th of an inch. I am so freakin mad, I will close my computer after I post this picture for you noob's to see how you personally can ruin a tortoise's life by NOT DOING YOUR RESEARCH!!! grrr
> 
> 
> View attachment 187774
> 
> He's only 5 inches long, no way to tell how old he really is. He was petrified of the water. Probably never been in any before.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I'm cooking ribs out on the ole smoker . It's cooled down a lot .



I am on my way!


----------



## mike taylor

Jump in that truck and head on down . You'll love Texas .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Jump in that truck and head on down . You'll love Texas .



I've been in TX many times.


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> 39? Whippersnapper*!
> 
> That was quite a long time ago for me
> 
> * Quaint UK phrase meaning cheeky yputh



we use whippersnapper here, too.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Man that's young ! I'm 39 !



I agree, you are a youngin' still.


----------



## mike taylor

If you've been to Texas why didn't you let me know? I'd cooked you and Jeff some BBQ.


----------



## mike taylor

And maybe hit you with a horse apple . Hahahahaha


----------



## mike taylor

My old red ear slider Tuck. I've had this turtle a really long time. You could say we grew up together. I can put my hand in his pond and he will climb up on it . Loves to get head rubs . I was cleaning my pond and took this picture. You can see Hal in the background.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> My sister's husband died of a massive heart attack at 49 yrs old.



And his mother died of a heart attack at 51.


----------



## bouaboua

@Yvonne G 

Do you have good news on the female Greek Tortoise were very sick when you take her in?? Did she make it? I sure do hope so.....


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening TFO! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> @Yvonne G
> 
> Do you have good news on the female Greek Tortoise were very sick when you take her in?? Did she make it? I sure do hope so.....



No, Steven. Sorry to say the Hermanni died.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> No, Steven. Sorry to say the Hermanni died.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> My old red ear slider Tuck. I've had this turtle a really long time. You could say we grew up together. I can put my hand in his pond and he will climb up on it . Loves to get head rubs . I was cleaning my pond and took this picture. You can see Hal in the background.
> 
> View attachment 187907



They have so much personality. He's lost his red huh?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> And his mother died of a heart attack at 51.



Rose? She seemed so old to me.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> What happened to your husband Maggie?



which one? The last one who left me after 22 years for a 19 yr old honey with a big chest he paid for....that one? Or should I continue? No, prolly shouldn't


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I am on my way!



me too!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Maggie did you get the picture I sent you by text message?



Yes, I did MIke, I've been sick all day, sorry I didn't answer, but I saw his picture better here. He's a good looking slider.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Yeah but taking the shocks off is the easy way. Doesn't look right. And it doesn't stretch the frame out . To give it a longer wheelbase.



Get a Springer front, there's your extension right there!!! You can have a front end so long you can't make a u-turn in an intersection...a ridged frame will add to that can't turn...


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Mike, just so ya know, it's Monday! Almost time for work. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good evening TFO! ! ! !



Hi Stranger!


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah I'm at work .


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey all.

I'm still working on replacing the box turtle yard's fence. I have one long side and two small sections of the back side left to do. It's been wonderful outside-working weather. And the box turtle yard is in shade most of the morning. I had to re-think my design. I was using 16' corral boards, but because the yard isn't perfectly level, the 16 footers sometimes left a gap. So I've been cutting them shorter. It's just so darned hard in my old age getting up once I'm down at ground level. I used to always sort of laugh behind my hand at old people that had trouble getting up and down. Who's laughing now? I can get down ok, but have a heck of a time making these old legs get me back up. I have a little Rubbermaid step stool that I've been using to sit on while I'm down there screwing in the boards.







I think I've got all the holes plugged up. So far I haven't found any more wanderers. I think I may be finished by the end of this week. Then I'll take some pictures for you all. I hated to give up the old fence. The grape stakes made a nice-looking fence. But there were just too many escapees.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

My legs are the same, try getting out of a bath tub. I have to turn around onto my hands and knees, but because of my accident my wrists have no strength so my face is dumped into the water. Showers it is, no more soaking in lavender bath bubbles....poor me....hahahaha

*good morning all!!! 

*
*She sings **sarcastically**, *Mike's at work, hahahaha. I will do nothing but play with Knobby today........


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah I was at one of our sites and a stupid bird was attacking my trucks back window. I put a video on Facebook. Crazy bird must be one of Maggie's birds . Hahahahaha


----------



## Jacqui

I need to try one of those stools. Haven't been brave enough for months to get down on the ground.


----------



## Jacqui

It's lunch time and am having chicken livers.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> It's lunch time and am having chicken livers.


Yum! I cooked those for dinner yesterday - with a little smoked bacon


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It's lunch time and am having chicken livers.



I LOVE chicken liver!

I had to go to the hardware store yesterday, and it's right next door to the Walmart grocery store where I had to return a couple bottles of tea that didn't have a safety tape on the lids, and that's right next door to Little Caesar's. So I stopped in there and got their Crazy Bread Bites. It was good tasting, however, very tough...you know...how bread gets when you microwave it. I probably won't get it again. Don't know what I'll fix for lunch today. I want something quick and easy...probably some sort of sandwich.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I LOVE chicken liver!
> 
> I had to go to the hardware store yesterday, and it's right next door to the Walmart grocery store where I had to return a couple bottles of tea that didn't have a safety tape on the lids, and that's right next door to Little Caesar's. So I stopped in there and got their Crazy Bread Bites. It was good tasting, however, very tough...you know...how bread gets when you microwave it. I probably won't get it again. Don't know what I'll fix for lunch today. I want something quick and easy...probably some sort of sandwich.



I have never tried that chain. Are their other items good?


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Yum! I cooked those for dinner yesterday - with a little smoked bacon



Now that sounds wonderful.


----------



## Jacqui

Last break. Only 2.5 hours to go, but the longest ones....


----------



## Yvonne G

x


Jacqui said:


> I have never tried that chain. Are their other items good?



It's not my favorite pizza place. I prefer Me n Ed's


----------



## Yvonne G

I ended up having a half a can of peaches with cottage cheese and a iceburg lettuce salad with Wishbone red wine vinaigrette dressing. It was good, but not filling. Now I'm probably going to snack the rest of the day and evening.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Yeah I was at one of our sites and a stupid bird was attacking my trucks back window. I put a video on Facebook. Crazy bird must be one of Maggie's birds . Hahahahaha



Well, I see my bird did it's job!!! (she says cracking up).

It rained all last week, now it's 87 degrees, but the sun has moved so all my tort pens are in shade. Stupid state.
I'm gonna take Knobby into the front yard.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> It's lunch time and am having chicken livers.



OMG! I think I just threw up in my mouth....Livers ugly!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! I think I just threw up in my mouth....Livers ugly!!!


----------



## mike taylor

No way ! Gross!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


>



OK weed eating is better than looking at that. I'm going outside. Do you realize just what the liver's function is?????.....ewwww I am so grossed out right now, I'm gonna go pick up Sulcata crap and get normal.....Oh, well reasonably normal......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> No way ! Gross!



Send me a friend request....your page is lost to me....I did get a Mike Taylor in Texass, he weighed about 300 pounds, but WAS holding a turtle......


----------



## mike taylor

Done


----------



## MPRC

I'm reading TFO while using a tortoise as a pillow. Super nerdy.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

That's ok, one of my favorite tortoises got injured by another more aggressive animal, and after I cleaned up the bloody face I held him while he slept on my chest for about 2 hrs, then he slept in bed with me....beat that nerd!!!! LOL


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Done



got it thanks, now, I can see the bird and more stuff......my birds are smarter than that one tho......lol


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> That's ok, one of my favorite tortoises got injured by another more aggressive animal, and after I cleaned up the bloody face I held him while he slept on my chest for about 2 hrs, then he slept in bed with me....beat that nerd!!!! LOL



Been there, done that also. I think it's just a "crazy tortoise lady" thing. 
The BF came in for dinner and was asking how I got my chin all dirty. I guess Vern must have been under the car.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LaDukePhoto said:


> Been there, done that also. I think it's just a "crazy tortoise lady" thing.
> The BF came in for dinner and was asking how I got my chin all dirty. I guess Vern must have been under the car.




How did you know I am actually called the crazy tortoise old lady??? LOL You'll learn to wrap a towel around him, keeps you clean, and protects against "accidents"


----------



## Maggie Cummings

It's a cute photo BTW.....he's actually posing for the camera, very cute


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! I think I just threw up in my mouth....Livers ugly!!!



Might be ugly, but tastes good, if cooked right.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, all.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning Jax


----------



## mike taylor

Morning Yvonne


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, all.



Morning! How is your daughter doing?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Morning Jax



Morning! Any new bird attacks?


----------



## mike taylor

Not so far . Crazy birds !


----------



## Jacqui

It's taco tuesday.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Morning! How is your daughter doing?



The treatment she went through didn't kill off the cancer. She's going to have to go through chemo, but is waiting for the doctor to make up his mind when to start.

This particular form of cancer makes the patient very tired and worn out. She comes home from work and crashes, napping until time to do her evening chores. She takes care of the animals, then goes to bed. 

It's not fun for a mom to see her daughter like that. I wish there were something I could do for her. She won't even let me take care of the animals for her.


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning everyone..........Sorry! it's afternoon already!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> The treatment she went through didn't kill off the cancer. She's going to have to go through chemo, but is waiting for the doctor to make up his mind when to start.
> 
> This particular form of cancer makes the patient very tired and worn out. She comes home from work and crashes, napping until time to do her evening chores. She takes care of the animals, then goes to bed.
> 
> It's not fun for a mom to see her daughter like that. I wish there were something I could do for her. She won't even let me take care of the animals for her.



*hugs* I know it is tough to be able to not do anything, but just your being there is helping. She doesn't want help, because that's allowing cancer to win a round in her mind.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good morning everyone..........Sorry! it's afternoon already!



Hi Steven! How are things?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Hi Steven! How are things?


We are good ! ! ! ! ! Thank you for asking

And we have a trip planed to visit Kelly this weekend. Hooray! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! So looking forward to that! ! !


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Hello all. Looks like I've missed a whole lot. Had to step back to fix my life, something happened to me last year that I never dealt with and ignoring it stopped working and my brain basically broke. I made a new friend who's literally become a big brother to me and I love him to death and he's helped me through a lot. I'm doing better, Nank is well, I just got a new betta fishie, I just did 2 days of the Spartan Beast in Killington VT (my favorite place on earth) and just came home from a week of being up there, and tomorrow have a GORUCK where I'll put 10lbs in my bag and go do crazy stuff.
> 
> How's everyone been!?


Hi there, and welcome back!

Hope all is well now.


----------



## Gillian M

Hello Steven and hope you are well. Have not seen you around for quite long.


----------



## bouaboua

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Steven and hope you are well. Have not seen you around for quite long.


I just return from my month long Asia trip last weekend. I have very limited access of the forum while I'm in China. My job took me to Asia every other month, and every trip to Asia are about three to four weeks at a time, That is why you see me disappear from time to time in the forum.

Good to be home (forum)! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, all.


Yes. How is your daughter doing??


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good morning everyone..........Sorry! it's afternoon already!



So, Steven, how was the tropical vacation? Glad you and Irene made it home safe and sound.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> We are good ! ! ! ! ! Thank you for asking
> 
> And we have a trip planed to visit Kelly this weekend. Hooray! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! So looking forward to that! ! !



Oh, man! I wish I could go with you. But actually going is a problem for me. I'd love to go and do lots of trips, but it's so hard for me to leave my home and animals. Be sure to take lots of pictures for us. I'd really love to go to the tortoise conference thing in Arizona, but it's a pipe dream.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, man! I wish I could go with you. But actually going is a problem for me. I'd love to go and do lots of trips, but it's so hard for me to leave my home and animals. Be sure to take lots of pictures for us. I'd really love to go to the tortoise conference thing in Arizona, but it's a pipe dream.


I know. I was thinking of ask you to come along also but I know your daughter are in the treatment now, it will be hard to ask her to come and take care all your torts while you are away. Maybe next time Yvonne. 

I will for sure to take lots photo, I'm excited to meet the young Kelly also.


----------



## mike taylor

Is this freaking awesome or what ! Cleaning my indoor red foot shed and found this ! One little baby red foot ! Merv the perv is doing his job!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Is this freaking awesome or what ! Cleaning my indoor red foot shed and found this ! One little baby red foot ! Merv the perv is doing his job!



That is awesome!


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Is this freaking awesome or what ! Cleaning my indoor red foot shed and found this ! One little baby red foot ! Merv the perv is doing his job!


Congrats! Congrats! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

It's freaking awesome!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> *hugs* I know it is tough to be able to not do anything, but just your being there is helping. She doesn't want help, because that's allowing cancer to win a round in her mind.



No, she doesn't want help because she is her mother's daughter. I'm sorry this is happening to her Yvonne.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> We are good ! ! ! ! ! Thank you for asking
> 
> And we have a trip planed to visit Kelly this weekend. Hooray! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! So looking forward to that! ! !




Nobody will tell you, so wear boots and socks and check for chiggers!!!! I went there for 2 weeks, you are in for a treat. His Mom is awesome.


----------



## smarch

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi there, and welcome back!
> 
> Hope all is well now.


Every day is different and many still suck royally, but I'm doing better than I was before.


----------



## smarch

Sunday when I did my GORUCK event, I managed to run straight into a street sign and get my shoulder good and bruised! My pride was probably hurt more than anything, but I'm still quite uncomfortable. 
I also went "swimming" in the ocean up here in RI during the event, and rolled around in sand because the Cadre told us to because we needed to be uncomfortable. Yes I pay to do these things and yes I call them fun.


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> Nobody will tell you, so wear boots and socks and check for chiggers!!!! I went there for 2 weeks, you are in for a treat. His Mom is awesome.


Thank you Maggie for the tips.


----------



## mike taylor

I may go to Kelly's place also . So I may get to meet you Steven . What days are you going to be there?


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> I may go to Kelly's place also . So I may get to meet you Steven . What days are you going to be there?


I will arrive McAllen airport around 3 PM this Saturday. Get my rental car, and drive about 45 minutes to Kelly's place according to him. I will be there till Tuesday by noon. 

I'm excited to meet you also Mike.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Is this freaking awesome or what ! Cleaning my indoor red foot shed and found this ! One little baby red foot ! Merv the perv is doing his job!



Wow! Congratulations! Be sure to look for more . They don't just lay one egg.


----------



## mike taylor

I know she laid four eggs . So I'm on the lookout for more babies. I'm not greedy . One baby is fine by me .


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


> I will arrive McAllen airport around 3 PM this Saturday. Get my rental car, and drive about 45 minutes to Kelly's place according to him. I will be there till Tuesday by noon.
> 
> I'm excited to meet you also Mike.


He is six hours away from my house. I'll probably drive down Friday afternoon.


----------



## bouaboua

I'll we see you there then.....On Saturday. Save some beer for us...


----------



## bouaboua

Good Afternoon again TFO. May you'll have a pleasant day at work or home, or work at home.


----------



## WeEgyptianTort

@bouaboua I work at sleep, thank you very much


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good Afternoon again TFO. May you'll have a pleasant day at work or home, or work at home.



My day's half over. I just don't have the stamina I used to have. I can only work outside until lunchtime. Misty starts pestering me at 11a, her meal time, and by that time I'm so tired I'm ready to give in to her. But I'm quite happy to have something to do. I love building fences and making tortoise yards. I'm sorry to see my rustic-looking grape stake fence go, but so many turtles were escaping and I couldn't find the escape route, so it's time for a new fence.

Good bye grape stake fence:



You can see how the existing fence on the left in the picture is leaning. I don't think I have enough lumber to replace the inner fences that separate the subspecies, but I do have enough to replace the whole perimeter fence.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> My day's half over. I just don't have the stamina I used to have. I can only work outside until lunchtime. Misty starts pestering me at 11a, her meal time, and by that time I'm so tired I'm ready to give in to her. But I'm quite happy to have something to do. I love building fences and making tortoise yards. I'm sorry to see my rustic-looking grape stake fence go, but so many turtles were escaping and I couldn't find the escape route, so it's time for a new fence.
> 
> Good bye grape stake fence:
> View attachment 188102
> 
> 
> You can see how the existing fence on the left in the picture is leaning. I don't think I have enough lumber to replace the inner fences that separate the subspecies, but I do have enough to replace the whole perimeter fence.


WOW! ! !

That is HARD LABOR Yvonne. I tip my hat to you Yvonne. I tip my hat.....


----------



## bouaboua

WeEgyptianTort said:


> @bouaboua I work at sleep, thank you very much


When I grow up.......I want your job! !


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> WOW! ! !
> 
> That is HARD LABOR Yvonne. I tip my hat to you Yvonne. I tip my hat.....



I'm able to do a section a day. I have to allow the spot where I'm digging a post hole to sit overnight with water in it or else I can't dig it out. The ground's very hard. But digging the hole, putting down the cement stepping stones, setting the post, cutting and mounting the boards then putting on a cap takes about a half a day, so it works out fine. I clean up my work area and pour water in the next post spot then go in and feed Misty.


----------



## WeEgyptianTort

@bouaboua You can! Here's the requirements:
1) You have 2 fake accounts on dating sites
2) You are unemployed
3) You live in your parents' house


----------



## Maggie Cummings

WeEgyptianTort said:


> @bouaboua You can! Here's the requirements:
> 1) You have 2 fake accounts on dating sites
> 2) You are unemployed
> 3) You live in your parents' house




I'm sure none of which apply to Steven......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I agree with you Steven, she is quite a woman. Years ago I was living with her getting sober, and in the middle of 115 degree heat she had me help her put a 3 (I think) rail fence around her 5 freakin acre property. And she measured with a string, then I would hold the post and she'd do something, I would fall on the ground from the heat and the unused to work, and she'd make me get up and help her until that 5 acres was fenced. Lordy it was a nightmare and she's a slave driver. (I have often wondered if my memory is correct, but don't tell her).


----------



## bouaboua

WeEgyptianTort said:


> @bouaboua You can! Here's the requirements:
> 1) You have 2 fake accounts on dating sites
> 2) You are unemployed
> 3) You live in your parents' house


Shot down......and DISQUALIFY! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## MPRC

I'm about to start replying to all of these emails from Nigerian princes. I'd be crazy to turn down free money, right?


----------



## WeEgyptianTort

@LaDukePhoto NO, it's crazy not to not to be to not be. -Hilary Trumpton


----------



## bouaboua

A British knight also emailed me say he found me as a creditable, reputable and trustworthy gentleman somehow (My banker doesn't agree) and want to share a 21 million pounds of estate with me. 

I said GOOD. I can finally:

Use my true name on the dating site because i'm rich.
I will be retire because I'm rich.
I can finally buy a house for my parents so I can have their"s because I'm rich NOW! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## WeEgyptianTort

@bouaboua An you can sell your money for more money OMG IM A JENIUZ


----------



## Telid

bouaboua said:


> A British knight also emailed me say he found me as a creditable, reputable and trustworthy gentleman somehow (My banker doesn't agree) and want to share a 21 million pounds of estate with me.
> 
> I said GOOD. I can finally:
> 
> Use my true name on the dating site because i'm rich.
> I will be retire because I'm rich.
> I can finally buy a house for my parents so I can have their"s because I'm rich NOW! ! ! ! ! ! !


A british knight? Lies! He owes me a fiver!


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Every day is different and many still suck royally, but I'm doing better than I was before.



Glad to hear you are better. Keep up the "good work."


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> I just return from my month long Asia trip last weekend. I have very limited access of the forum while I'm in China. My job took me to Asia every other month, and every trip to Asia are about three to four weeks at a time, That is why you see me disappear from time to time in the forum.
> 
> Good to be home (forum)! ! !


Hi, and welcome back! and glad yo see you here.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good evening.


Good morning @Jacqui . It is now almost 5am here.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good evening.


Good evening! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning @Jacqui . It is now almost 5am here.



almost 9:30 pm here


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good evening! ! ! ! !



Hi Stranger!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> almost 9:30 pm here


How are you back there? Hope all is well. Have not heard from you for quite long.


----------



## mike taylor

So has anyone seen these crazy clowns ? I haven't apparently they're smart and stay away from red necks or hill Billy's or as I like to stay Appalachian Americans. You know to stay politically correct . Haha


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> So has anyone seen these crazy clowns ? I haven't apparently they're smart and stay away from red necks or hill Billy's or as I like to stay Appalachian Americans. You know to stay politically correct . Haha



what clowns?


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> How are you back there? Hope all is well. Have not heard from you for quite long.



All is well. Was busy with my oldest daughter's wedding. How about over there?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Mind if I ask what crazy clowns I missed? I'm as rednecked as can be on the West Coast, and I don't like clowns, real ones? get'em with a tech 9, unless of course, you mean politics, then instead I'll go to bed. BORING!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> All is well. Was busy with my oldest daughter's wedding. How about over there?


Congrats to your daughter. 

I'm fine though Winter and *FREEZING *weather are very near-UGH!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> All is well. Was busy with my oldest daughter's wedding. How about over there?


Hi Jacqui. A message to your daughter.............







Lots of love,
Gillian and Oli! ​


----------



## mike taylor

There has been some people actually dressing up as clowns and sanding in the woods or on road sides scaring people. Two have been arrested.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> There has been some people actually dressing up as clowns and sanding in the woods or on road sides scaring people. Two have been arrested.



Sounds like fun, until somebody gets hurt.


----------



## mike taylor

I tell you what ! I find a clown in my yard he's going to meet the business end of my 357 . I hate clowns .


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> A British knight also emailed me say he found me as a creditable, reputable and trustworthy gentleman somehow (My banker doesn't agree) and want to share a 21 million pounds of estate with me.
> 
> I said GOOD. I can finally:
> 
> Use my true name on the dating site because i'm rich.
> I will be retire because I'm rich.
> I can finally buy a house for my parents so I can have their"s because I'm rich NOW! ! ! ! ! ! !



How lucky you all are. The only calls I get are from some guy who tells me I'm about to be sued by the IRS for something or other and I'd better call them back right now if I want to save myself.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> How lucky you all are. The only calls I get are from some guy who tells me I'm about to be sued by the IRS for something or other and I'd better call them back right now if I want to save myself.


I got those call also. 

I just forward the British knight's information to the IRS guy. then they both happy.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I hate clowns, I say a 22/250 would fix that problem. Stupid people. Or a tec 9. That's what I want, but I ain't going to Compton to get one......Crips and Bloods are fighting each other AGAIN!


And I wanted to moved back to Calif......ugh!


HEY....good morning chatterers..........


----------



## mike taylor

Sounds like a good plan Steven. Trust me if you're in trouble with the IRS they let you know . There will be no doubt you're in a bind .


----------



## MPRC

Can we not talk about the IRS? They are about to rob me blind when I finish my 2015 taxes this month *I had an extension because they were stupidly complicated. 

Hey look! A live stream of adorable kittens!


----------



## mike taylor

Don't like cats. Never have . Little sneaky suckers .


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I got those call also.
> 
> I just forward the British knight's information to the IRS guy. then they both happy.



You have such a good sense of humor. I laughed out loud when I read this response! Good job!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

LaDukePhoto said:


> Can we not talk about the IRS? They are about to rob me blind when I finish my 2015 taxes this month *I had an extension because they were stupidly complicated.
> 
> Hey look! A live stream of adorable kittens!



Aw, I want that little tortoise shell baby. My favorite cat was a torty and it seems like every one I've ever had is real special. This was my favorite - Molly, a tortoise shell Manx:






She just hated it when I'd point the camera at her.

Dang, I loved that cat. She developed a big tumor in her belly and couldn't process her food. I had to have her euthanized. That's so hard.


----------



## MPRC

Tortoise shell cats are usually pure evil to everyone but their humans. 
Personally I'm not a cat person, but we have one who seems to tolerate us. She minds her own business unless I'm sick in which case she wont leave me alone.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> You have such a good sense of humor. I laughed out loud when I read this response! Good job!!!


Lot's people call me Smart-YOU KNOW WHERE!! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

I am sharing these because I spent hours decorating this site for my daughter's wedding and then an hour before it started, the rains came. It poured. They moved the wedding to an indoor location. The only folks who saw it in it's prime was the park ranger and a couple of groups of horse riders. These pictures were taken 24 hours later.

The view as you came up to the barn.




Then entering the area. Notice how the entrance became a nice muddy mess.




The fence railing.


----------



## mike taylor

At least nothing caught fire . At my wedding a table caught on fire . With one of my grandmothers ceramic dolls on it . I can tell you old people can move when they have to . My grandmother ran to save her doll . Hahahahaha


----------



## Jacqui

more....

The front of barn view... (we placed the benches on their side's to keep water from sitting on them)


----------



## Jacqui

I collected ditch sunflowers and wired them into the arch a friend made for the wedding.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> At least nothing caught fire . At my wedding a table caught on fire . With one of my grandmothers ceramic dolls on it . I can tell you old people can move when they have to . My grandmother ran to save her doll . Hahahahaha



That would have happened no doubt, if there has been any flames to start a fire. lol


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Lot's people call me Smart-YOU KNOW WHERE!! ! !



and you are, but we love that about you. lol


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> Tortoise shell cats are usually pure evil to everyone but their humans.
> Personally I'm not a cat person, but we have one who seems to tolerate us. She minds her own business unless I'm sick in which case she wont leave me alone.
> 
> View attachment 188177



A queen on her throne.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, I want that little tortoise shell baby. My favorite cat was a torty and it seems like every one I've ever had is real special. This was my favorite - Molly, a tortoise shell Manx:
> 
> View attachment 188174
> View attachment 188175
> View attachment 188176
> 
> 
> She just hated it when I'd point the camera at her.
> 
> Dang, I loved that cat. She developed a big tumor in her belly and couldn't process her food. I had to have her euthanized. That's so hard.



I have a tortie this year.



Not as beautifully marked as yours.


----------



## MPRC

Tortoise people like torti cats, who would have thought....


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> At least nothing caught fire . At my wedding a table caught on fire . With one of my grandmothers ceramic dolls on it . I can tell you old people can move when they have to . My grandmother ran to save her doll . Hahahahaha


Oh my, OH MY! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> and you are, but we love that about you. lol


Thank you Jacqui. That is a honor! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> Tortoise people like torti cats, who would have thought....



I like calicos and tuxes more.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Congrats to your daughter.
> 
> I'm fine though Winter and *FREEZING *weather are very near-UGH!



I remember you are not a big fan of the cold.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I remember you are not a big fan of the cold.


100% correct. Not only that; cold weather, Winter, rain and snow are my "*ENEMIES*!" 

How is your daughter? Sincerely hope she is well. Please send her my best regards and congrats.


----------



## MPRC

That looks like it would have been a beautiful venue. Just remind her that at the end of the day she's still married to her soulmate, rain or not. This is what I constantly remind my clients as things fall apart.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh no, Jacqui! You mean the wedding wasn't held at the barn after all your hard work decorating it? That's a real let down. Did you just move into the barn or did you all have to go to a whole other location? 

Did the newlyweds go on a honeymoon? Where?


----------



## JoesMum

bouaboua said:


> A British knight also emailed me say he found me as a creditable, reputable and trustworthy gentleman somehow (My banker doesn't agree) and want to share a 21 million pounds of estate with me.
> 
> I said GOOD. I can finally:
> 
> Use my true name on the dating site because i'm rich.
> I will be retire because I'm rich.
> I can finally buy a house for my parents so I can have their"s because I'm rich NOW! ! ! ! ! ! !


I was emailed by UN Secretary General Ban Ki Moon about money due to me. It had his photo and everything!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Don't like cats. Never have . Little sneaky suckers .



BITE ME!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Great pix of the bride and groom!!! Any more of them? I'm so sorry all your work went for naught, but I bet the wedding was great anyway, and I want some more bride and groom pix!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Great pix of the bride and groom!!! Any more of them? I'm so sorry all your work went for naught, but I bet the wedding was great anyway, and I want some more bride and groom pix!!!



That's LaDuke's picture, Maggie. Jacqui didn't post pictures of the bride and groom.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> That's LaDuke's picture, Maggie. Jacqui didn't post pictures of the bride and groom.



Oh gosh, I'm so stupid! Come on J, lets have some bride pix!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I like calicos and tuxes more.



Lil Roxie and Fat Maks, both inside females...


Maks is 6 yrs and 19 lbs. And a purrfect tuxedo...



Lil Roxie is 17 yrs. old and just hit 7 pounds, and she's a beautiful calico.....



Too bad it's not a better photo of Roxie...and.....shove it Mike!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Little sneaky suckers !


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning Friday !


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Good morning Friday !



That it is. Morning Mike.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Lil Roxie and Fat Maks, both inside females...
> 
> 
> Maks is 6 yrs and 19 lbs. And a purrfect tuxedo...
> View attachment 188218
> 
> 
> Lil Roxie is 17 yrs. old and just hit 7 pounds, and she's a beautiful calico.....
> 
> View attachment 188219
> 
> Too bad it's not a better photo of Roxie...and.....shove it Mike!!!



Both are beautiful. Mike is just jealous.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Oh gosh, I'm so stupid! Come on J, lets have some bride pix!!!



Why would you take pictures of the bride on her wedding day?


----------



## Yvonne G

I think I'm going to forego my trip into town to run errands and work some more on the box turtle fence. I was lucky last evening in that someone dropped by to show their grandkids the tortoises and when we went over to the box turtle area I found one of my very young Florida box turtles had escaped. I put him back then looked around for the rest of them and I THINK I'm missing one. I've got to get this finished before they're all gone!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I think I'm going to forego my trip into town to run errands and work some more on the box turtle fence. I was lucky last evening in that someone dropped by to show their grandkids the tortoises and when we went over to the box turtle area I found one of my very young Florida box turtles had escaped. I put him back then looked around for the rest of them and I THINK I'm missing one. I've got to get this finished before they're all gone!



Here's to good and quick building today.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Both are beautiful. Mike is just jealous.


Not at all . Just don't care for cats . Plus they make my son sick .


----------



## Jacqui

...wonder how Yvonne's fence is coming....


----------



## Jacqui

Steven are you in Texas yet?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Steven are you in Texas yet?


Not yet! ! !

Fly out from San Francisco 6:00 AM. My younger daughter will come pick us up at 4:00 AM. . Put my children in a good use. Cab will cost me $120.


----------



## MPRC

I just got done with a 30 minute round of non-consensual hide and seek with Vern. Turns out he CAN make it down the steps at the back of the house when I foolishly leave the door AND the gate open. He's fine, but I yelled at him for the 'hiding' portion since he usually comes running when I'm screaming threats at him. He was hiding behind a pile of tires that he's never shown interest in before, go figure.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Not yet! ! !
> 
> Fly out from San Francisco 6:00 AM. My younger daughter will come pick us up at 4:00 AM. . Put my children in a good use. Cab will cost me $120.



Wow! How far would the cab ride be?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Little sneaky suckers !




mean bearded person!


----------



## Jacqui

*looks around*


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> ...wonder how Yvonne's fence is coming....



The perimeter is all finished! The last several sections came together nicely and I was able to finish by 11:30a. Then I fed Misty and went into town to run errands. I have lots (LOTS) of clean up to tend to, but while I was in town I bought several little colorful plants to give some color to the box turtle area after clean-up. I'll be taking pictures of the finished area probably tomorrow afternoon or maybe Sunday. The clean-up is a pretty big, messy job.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Wow! How far would the cab ride be?




35 miles


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Wow! How far would the cab ride be?


like.......40miles! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

Hey Steven ! I'm already almost there . Hahahah


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> mean bearded person!


If not liking cats makes me mean . Than I'm the devil.


----------



## mike taylor

On the road to Kelly's house . Driving and more driving!


----------



## mike taylor

I'm all alone!


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> I'm all alone!


See you tomorrow, Don't drive and text....


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Hey Steven ! I'm already almost there . Hahahah


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Hey Steven ! I'm already almost there . Hahahah


Keep the beer cold......Please


----------



## Yvonne G

After the grocery store at lunch time I stopped at Taco Bell and got a Nachos Bell Grande (without tomatoes) and an order of pintos and cheese without red sauce. I've had that lots of times before. It's usually pretty soggy/soft by the time I've put away the groceries and fed the dog, but I sort of like it that way. Trouble is, I feel VERY full. I ate a whole five hours ago and I'm still so stuffed I feel miserable!

When I'm working on a project like the box turtle fence, all my other chores get put aside. After I get the box turtle demolition cleaned up, it's going to take me another week to catch up on everyday chores that I've been putting off.

The seven day forecast calls for the next seven nights to be in the 50'sF, so starting tonight it's time for the ins-and-outs-of-Autumn. I'll have to gather up all the stragglers and make sure everyone is safe and secure in their sheds.

Time for Jeopardy. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


> See you tomorrow, Don't drive and text....


The wifey drives me around . Haha


----------



## mike taylor

Taco Bell or should I say taco smell. That place makes me poop.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm going to my first reptile show tomorrow in Baltimore!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> If not liking cats makes me mean . Than I'm the devil.



Not quite, I don't think.....


----------



## bouaboua

Correction! ! ! ! !

Keep the beer cold and the Tortilla warm~~


----------



## mike taylor

I'm at Kelly's! Hahahahaha


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> I'm at Kelly's! Hahahahaha


Glad you safely arrived.


----------



## bouaboua

Im going to bed now. Got to get up very early tomorrow.

EXCITED! ! ! ! !

Good night! !


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Taco Bell or should I say taco smell. That place makes me poop.



Just a little clue - food in...poop out!


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm going to my first reptile show tomorrow in Baltimore!!!



Have fun.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> After the grocery store at lunch time I stopped at Taco Bell and got a Nachos Bell Grande (without tomatoes) and an order of pintos and cheese without red sauce. I've had that lots of times before. It's usually pretty soggy/soft by the time I've put away the groceries and fed the dog, but I sort of like it that way. Trouble is, I feel VERY full. I ate a whole five hours ago and I'm still so stuffed I feel miserable!
> 
> When I'm working on a project like the box turtle fence, all my other chores get put aside. After I get the box turtle demolition cleaned up, it's going to take me another week to catch up on everyday chores that I've been putting off.
> 
> The seven day forecast calls for the next seven nights to be in the 50'sF, so starting tonight it's time for the ins-and-outs-of-Autumn. I'll have to gather up all the stragglers and make sure everyone is safe and secure in their sheds.
> 
> Time for Jeopardy. See you all tomorrow.



I started those ins and outs this last week. I think both the tortoises and I hate this time of year.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Im going to bed now. Got to get up very early tomorrow.
> 
> EXCITED! ! ! ! !
> 
> Good night! !



me jealous


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm going to my first reptile show tomorrow in Baltimore!!!



enjoy all the beautiful snakes, frogs and lizards.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, I just made 3 posts on the garden chat, thinking I was here. So good morning all, I have a great day planned, The NASCAR race in Dover, homemade salsa and Mt Dew, and something else, so I will have a good pain free day. My crazy friend up the street again forced me into helping her, we made dill pickles, and salsa, that takes a s**tload of cutting. I will NEVER can anything, too much darned work! ......
. Wish I was in Texas, HI "McEvil!!!!" I wish "I" was there too.....Give a hug to Janet for me Plz.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> enjoy all the beautiful snakes, frogs and lizards.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Holy cats! I just talked to my sis on the phone. I am still in my jammies, no make-up, haven't combed my hair and was trying to decide if I really did need to get dressed just to lay on the couch, and she is working on her fence!!! Already. Man, she'd be a great example for anybody but me.....yawn, stretch. decision made, no clothes, bum all day......


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> me jealous






Connecting in Dallas.


----------



## Jacqui

New family members?



russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 188316


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 188317
> 
> 
> Connecting in Dallas.



Show off


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> New family members?


Yea


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Nobody likes a show off, wish I was there.....actually I HAVE been there. First, ha!


----------



## MPRC

My office for the day. A pool of muddy water with monkey bars over it.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LaDukePhoto said:


> My office for the day. A pool of muddy water with monkey bars over it.
> View attachment 188342



What'cha waiting for?


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> New family members?



a pair?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> What'cha waiting for?



ya, what she asked.


----------



## Jacqui

Well my daughter made it safely home from her honeymoon. I can relax now.


----------



## mike taylor

That's good ! Tell her congratulations!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Well my daughter made it safely home from her honeymoon. I can relax now.



I keep waiting to hear more about the wedding, let alone the honeymoon. Did you take any pictures that you can share with us? I loved the original venue, but I want more!


----------



## mike taylor

I'm having a blast at Kelly's!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey Maggie! hahahahaha I know it's mean.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yipes! Who'd a thought the mouth could open that big to swallow that.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, two loads of dirty clothes are all washed and dried, a couple of sections of old grape stake fencing is all taken apart and stacked, some tree branches cut down and a climbing rose trimmed. But then Misty told me it was lunch time. It's beautiful weather for working outside. Darn that Misty's tummy!


----------



## Yvonne G

When I'm ready for bed at night I take all the pillows off my bed and pile them up on the recliner. I'm having trouble getting my bed made this a.m. Someone won't give up her spot:


----------



## mike taylor

Two very awesome people right here !


----------



## Prairie Mom

maggie3fan said:


> yawn, stretch. decision made, no clothes, bum all day......


My kind of day!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Well my daughter made it safely home from her honeymoon. I can relax now.


Fun! Where'd she go?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Well, two loads of dirty clothes are all washed and dried, a couple of sections of old grape stake fencing is all taken apart and stacked, some tree branches cut down and a climbing rose trimmed. But then Misty told me it was lunch time. It's beautiful weather for working outside. Darn that Misty's tummy!


It's been beautiful here too! I'm so behind on my laundry. Feel free to stop by and take a load!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> When I'm ready for bed at night I take all the pillows off my bed and pile them up on the recliner. I'm having trouble getting my bed made this a.m. Someone won't give up her spot:
> 
> View attachment 188428


awwww....We often share your adorable problem.


----------



## Prairie Mom

mike taylor said:


> Two very awesome people right here !


Awesome!!! I'm behind all over the tortoise forum.
...I take it you're having some more awesome meetups?


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Two very awesome people right here !
> 
> View attachment 188456



Copy that, Mike. They don't come none better.


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> Awesome!!! I'm behind all over the tortoise forum.
> ...I take it you're having some more awesome meetups?



They've all gone to tortadise's place in Texas. In case you didn't know, that's Steven and Irene (Bouaboua)


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> It's been beautiful here too! I'm so behind on my laundry. Feel free to stop by and take a load!!



I wouldn't presume to take that wonderful endeavor from you.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

He's in Kelly Hulls reserve in Texas with Steven and his wife...,,,,,


mike taylor said:


> Hey Maggie! hahahahaha I know it's mean.
> 
> View attachment 188427


Hahahahaha YOU my good friend were edited by a moderator who thought your post was just too mean!


mike taylor said:


> Two very awesome people right here !
> 
> View attachment 188456





mike taylor said:


> Two very awesome people right here !
> 
> 
> That's the same sea turtle rescue where I touched a Ridley (under a do not touch sign) and McEvil didn't say a word, she just hid me so I didn't get caught....such fun times with great people.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> He's in Kelly Hulls reserve in Texas with Steven and his wife...,,,,,
> 
> Hahahahaha YOU my good friend were edited by a moderator who thought your post was just too mean!





Or they just fixed a picture, I doubt you know how to be mean......


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Show off


Now.......Let me really show off! ! ! !









We had so much fun! ! ! More photo to come when we get home.


----------



## mike taylor

No it's how I posted it . A snake with a cat inside him . Hahahahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Just sooooooo many tortoises and turtles makes your brain flip .I love going to Kelly's house .It's not everyday you get to meet people on the other side of the country. Just wish I had more time to hangout. Will need to fly out to California to meet the queen Yvonne!


----------



## bouaboua

Are we having Good time or what! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Next August for the eclipse, you all need to come here.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning on a beautiful fall Monday morning.


----------



## Jacqui

Had a nice weekend, very priductuve. What a difference nice temps and my knee not hurting make! I pushed mowed at my house, rider mowed about 2/3 the yard and lot at the brown house, did five batteries worth of weedeating, and other assorted things.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Now.......Let me really show off! ! ! !
> 
> View attachment 188480
> View attachment 188482
> View attachment 188483
> View attachment 188484
> View attachment 188485
> View attachment 188486
> 
> 
> We had so much fun! ! ! More photo to come when we get home.



a papaya, right?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Two very awesome people right here !
> 
> View attachment 188456



I agree!


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> My kind of day!!!


 
Mine, too!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Had a nice weekend, very priductuve. What a difference nice temps and my knee not hurting make! I pushed mowed at my house, rider mowed about 2/3 the yard and lot at the brown house, did five batteries worth of weedeating, and other assorted things.



Sounds like you really had your ambition mojo goin' on!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> a papaya, right?



I never knew papaya grew like that (on the trunk of the tree).


----------



## Yvonne G

Steven: Who were that other couple?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Just sooooooo many tortoises and turtles makes your brain flip .I love going to Kelly's house .It's not everyday you get to meet people on the other side of the country. Just wish I had more time to hangout. Will need to fly out to California to meet the queen Yvonne!




Wait an f'ing moment.....you..........I personally, am the only *QUEEN* on the West Coast, ('cept for maybe the guy next door) you fly to Oregon, we then IROCKET it down to Clovis!. Now that would be fun. Because you'd need to see the Oregon Cascades, and the Sierra Nevadas, Mt Shasta, and we'd go thru all that beauty. Lake Shasta....Probably scary for you, but I do know how to drive normally. You realize, you have never seen Maggie's Special Needs Turtle and Tortoise Rescue. I am someone in my own right> Mid-Atlantic t and t rescue (or something) heard about how good I am with the blind, so they shipped me an adult female Eastern Box turtle. Ginger. The Chintimini Wildlife just gave me Knobby (pix to follow). I only have about 20 right now, but Ginger, for instance, is kinda shy. So when other turtles or people approached her, her nictitating membrane would swell over her eyes. So I held her and I socialized her, she still lives alone, but she's happy and weird and kewl as hell. Oh, and she can see! She's my best swimmer, well, maybe second to the Sulcata...... Pix of Ginger to follow;
Knobby...



He's only 5 inches, smaller, or maybe close to the size of my yearling Sulcata.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Steven: Who were that other couple?




first on the right are Mike Taylor and the beauty next to him is Lucretia McEvil, then Kelly's sister in law and his brother, then Kelly, and his Mom Janet and Steven and Irene, but I suppose someone beat me to the post anyway.I just feel grateful, I remembered some names. sorry about the others....really


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I keep waiting to hear more about the wedding, let alone the honeymoon. Did you take any pictures that you can share with us? I loved the original venue, but I want more!



I moved her posting to my Facebook for you.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OK Ladies and germs....I now present, Ginger   her hootchie cootchie dance. If it works..........
it didn't. I got the video, downloaded it, but TFO on't accept it. Probably cuz I'm too stupid.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Steven: Who were that other couple?


Jenna and Andy Kelly's brother and his wife . Awesome people!


----------



## Yvonne G

Please see "Site Announcements" for the 2017 calendar contest rules and info:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/2017-tortoise-forum-calendar-contest.147128/


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Steven: Who were that other couple?


Kelly's brother Andy and his wife. Awesome couple!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Sounds like you really had your ambition mojo goin' on!



cut down some trees, too. lol


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Next August for the eclipse, you all need to come here.


Sounds good! !

Marking my calendar now...


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> See you tomorrow, Don't drive and text....


Good evening. How are you?


----------



## bouaboua

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening. How are you?


We are doing wonderfully. Had a large beer at lunch and now just waking up from nap.


----------



## bouaboua

@Jacqui Let me really show off again! ! ! !

After the Gladys Porter Zoo, we went back to the restaurant that @tortadise and his Mom took us for dinner on our first night here. We saw our next table oudered Mocajede after we finish our food. so, we came back for lunch again......


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> a papaya, right?


Yep! Ripped on the tree!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Irene you look so cute with that hat. I also ate at the same restaurant, I think.......


----------



## tortadise

bouaboua said:


> @Jacqui Let me really show off again! ! ! !
> 
> After the Gladys Porter Zoo, we went back to the restaurant that @tortadise and his Mom took us for dinner on our first night here. We saw our next table oudered Mocajede after we finish our food. so, we came back for lunch again......
> 
> View attachment 188618
> View attachment 188619
> View attachment 188620
> View attachment 188621
> View attachment 188622
> View attachment 188623
> View attachment 188624
> View attachment 188625
> View attachment 188626


Fantastic. Place is pretty good indeed. We love it. That dish looked incredible. Next weekend. I think I'll have to get it. It was such a pleasure having you down, along with @MichaelaW , @mike taylor sorry I had to catch a flight yesterday and didn't make it to the zoo, did you get to see there mammoth male Galapagos?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> They've all gone to tortadise's place in Texas. In case you didn't know, that's Steven and Irene (Bouaboua)


Thanks! I recognized Steven and his wife from photo you all have posted together


----------



## Prairie Mom

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 188487
> View attachment 188488
> View attachment 188489
> View attachment 188490
> View attachment 188491
> View attachment 188492
> View attachment 188494
> View attachment 188496
> 
> 
> Are we having Good time or what! ! !


awwww these are such great photos!!! I recognize mostly everyone from the photos.


----------



## Prairie Mom

bouaboua said:


> @Jacqui Let me really show off again! ! ! !
> 
> After the Gladys Porter Zoo, we went back to the restaurant that @tortadise and his Mom took us for dinner on our first night here. We saw our next table oudered Mocajede after we finish our food. so, we came back for lunch again......
> 
> View attachment 188618
> View attachment 188619
> View attachment 188620
> View attachment 188621
> View attachment 188622
> View attachment 188623
> View attachment 188624
> View attachment 188625
> View attachment 188626


Love it!!!


----------



## bouaboua

tortadise said:


> Fantastic. Place is pretty good indeed. We love it. That dish looked incredible. Next weekend. I think I'll have to get it. It was such a pleasure having you down, along with @MichaelaW , @mike taylor sorry I had to catch a flight yesterday and didn't make it to the zoo, did you get to see there mammoth male Galapagos?


Yes we did!




And they have cool collection of other animal also. My wife and I really had a great time.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> No it's how I posted it . A snake with a cat inside him . Hahahahaha



I saw that, but did you post him actually eating the cat?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> Yes we did!
> 
> View attachment 188657
> 
> 
> And they have cool collection of other animal also. My wife and I really had a great time.
> 
> View attachment 188658


Isn't that crock pokin your fanny???? Ouch!


----------



## mike taylor

We went to the beach to let Steven and his wife see all the animals at Kelly's. Trust me it took some time . But that's the only way to enjoy Kelly's house . A one on one with someone who knows sooooooo much about our shelled friends. Plus Jan has so much knowledge of the plants and wild birds around the area .


----------



## leigti

I love liver and onions. I prefer beef liver to chicken liver though but both of them are good. As long as you have a lot of onions with them.


----------



## jaizei

The worst time of the month


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I love liver and onions. I prefer beef liver to chicken liver though but both of them are good. As long as you have a lot of onions with them.



I agree!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> The worst time of the month
> 
> View attachment 188670



I thought bill paying time was.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning to all of you on a rainy morning.


----------



## Jacqui

Was nice this morning walking the dogs, because there was not a sprinkle of rain happening, just wind and lightening. Was not so nice, because I missed my usual star enjoyment time. 

All the drive to work was heavy rain and that time of morning, when it is hard to see the road clearly, as you drive along.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> The worst time of the month
> 
> View attachment 188670



It must be a work thing. This goes right over the top of my head with a big WHOOSH!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Was nice this morning walking the dogs, because there was not a sprinkle of rain happening, just wind and lightening. Was not so nice, because I missed my usual star enjoyment time.
> 
> All the drive to work was heavy rain and that time of morning, when it is hard to see the road clearly, as you drive along.



We're still having pretty nice weather here. The days are in the 80's - perfect for working outside - and the nights are now down into the 50's. I've got all the pig blankets checked and new light bulbs in all the fixtures. I'm ready for tortoise winter. After I finish cleaning up from the fence project I'll be moving my plants into the greenhouse.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pet/5794550284.html
This is not a sulcata


----------



## Maggie Cummings

We have rain.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It must be a work thing. This goes right over the top of my head with a big WHOOSH!



He is almost out of usage to be online.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> We have rain.



Me too!


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> We have rain.



It'll let up...by the end of May.


----------



## Yvonne G

*ATTENTION ALL MEMBERS WHO ENTER THE CONTEST:*
*You may need to get help from a camera savvy friend because Josh is still getting 0.5mb photos and some smaller :-/

These small pixel photos do not make the cut.*


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> We have rain.



What a novel idea! Have you ever heard of such a thing?


----------



## Yvonne G

Last week while getting my packaged greens at Smart and Final I spied a big tub of cheese balls. I mean, A BIG TUB! So I bought it. Last night I pigged out on them and now today I'm so hungry my stomach is growling and hurting. That always happens if I eat late in the evening. The cheese balls are like round Cheetos. Pretty darned good.

I'm almost finished cleaning up the demolished grape stake fence. Just one more little part left to do. When I put the Floridas and the Luteolas back where they belonged they all headed for their hiding places and I haven't seen them since. I guess the cooler nights have told them to go to sleep.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> I saw that, but did you post him actually eating the cat?


No that's just wrong !


----------



## Jacqui

Well out nice rainy day is giving way to tornado watches, 60 mph winds and told ball side hail.


----------



## mike taylor

That's crazy! You need to move !


----------



## mike taylor

New turtle acquired! Cool little red ear slider . Crazy cool color .


----------



## mike taylor

Just so you can see the difference from a normal slider .


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Well out nice rainy day is giving way to tornado watches, 60 mph winds and told ball side hail.


We've nearly blown away ourselves.

We'll try to toss you a line up in the sky if the wind carries you a little westward!


----------



## Prairie Mom

It's that special time of year again!!! 

That special time also known as Chrissy's silly ever-changing avatars! Woo hoo! Prepare to be festively annoyed with me, forum!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

That's pretty darned cute! Is it going to be some sort of contest?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Last week while getting my packaged greens at Smart and Final I spied a big tub of cheese balls. I mean, A BIG TUB! So I bought it. Last night I pigged out on them and now today I'm so hungry my stomach is growling and hurting. That always happens if I eat late in the evening. The cheese balls are like round Cheetos. Pretty darned good.
> 
> I'm almost finished cleaning up the demolished grape stake fence. Just one more little part left to do. When I put the Floridas and the Luteolas back where they belonged they all headed for their hiding places and I haven't seen them since. I guess the cooler nights have told them to go to sleep.


Apparently you and my children share the same stomach!  They've been begging me to get that giant clear jar of crunchy cheesiness.


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> Apparently you and my children share the same stomach!  They've been begging me to get that giant clear jar of crunchy cheesiness.



I can't leave the darned things alone. I bought it Friday and it's almost gone already.




(Hey...that woulda' made a good 'I Spy'!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I took a load of garden trash out to my garden trash pile and discovered the across-the-street-neighbor's chickens scratching it all out and all over the place.

My house is on high ground, so at the street there's a burm. I dump my garden trash on that burm to help with erosion and to keep the weeds down. Well, the chickens scratch it off the hill all over the right-of-way at the edge of the street. Besides making more work for me (I have to rake it all back up onto the hill), it looks unsightly and when cars drive through it it scatters all over the street.

Good neighbor that I am, (insert sarcasm here), I wrote a note and taped it on their front door asking them to keep their chickens home. Probably tomorrow I'll see a note taped to my gate asking me to keep my cats home. Tit for tat, ya know?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Sheeeet I didn't know you had the balls enuf to act like me, you shoulda grabbed one of them chickens and fried it.....,oh and I will eat a whole jar of cheese balls with Mt Dew for dinner.....I love them, only in the morning there's glowing orange fingerprints all over everything......


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning turtle people.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Sheeeet I didn't know you had the balls enuf to act like me, you shoulda grabbed one of them chickens and fried it.....,oh and I will eat a whole jar of cheese balls with Mt Dew for dinner.....I love them, only in the morning there's glowing orange fingerprints all over everything......



You can't catch 'em. They're pretty canny little creatures. I wonder if you can catch a chicken in a Have-A-Hart trap.


----------



## Yvonne G

My gosh...it's already a quarter after 8a and I'm still sitting here. My get-up-and-go seems to have got-up-and-gone. I just don't feel like doing anything this a.m. I still have to chop up food for the babies and set up all the pans of food to take out for all the big guys. 

I took my week's worth of garbage and garden trash over to my daughter's house and filled up her garbage cans already this a.m. and it's pretty cool outside. @Jacqui - did you remember to take your cans to the curb?

If I can ever get myself in gear, I'll probably finish the box turtle clean up today. I just have the three-toe yard left to clean. Then it will be time to bring the plants into the greenhouse.

@Maggie - I don't mind Halloween. I enjoy seeing all the decorations. Living in the country, as I do, I'm not bothered by pranks or trick or treaters. I wouldn't like that part of Halloween. And, of course, I LOVE THE CANDY!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Any NCIS fans on the chat? How do you feel about the two new members of the crew? I'm wondering why Emily Wickersham's name comes AFTER the new guys in the credits. So far I have no feelings one way or the other about the new agents. They're not hard to look at, but neither has wormed their way into my heart yet. Does anyone think Sean Murry is getting to thin? I miss Tony, but NCIS is still one of my very favorite shows.


----------



## Yvonne G

Those darned chickens are out again. I went out there with the snow shovel and scooped all the leaves and etc. back up onto the side of the hill. While I was working I noticed a guy working over across the street so I went over to talk to him. Come to find out he's not the homeowner, but just a non-English speaking person hired to clean up the property. He spoke enough English for me to get my point across though, and he was able to tell me that the chickens roost up in the trees and don't live in a coop. So I guess it's on to step 2. I can't catch them. I won't sic Misty on them. I won't poison them. So I've got to figure out some way to deter them. I've heard vinegar, but then others say vinegar doesn't work. Home Depot sells animal deterrent, but the first ingredient is something with blood. Chickens love blood, so I doubt that'll work. I s'pose I could buy a roll of chicken wire and lay that on the ground over the leaves. Oh well...I'll work on the problem while I'm asleep tonight. I usually come up with pretty good answers when I do that.


----------



## MPRC

Would a partial wall of fence work to keep the debris from spreading into the street? Maybe just one row to keep it from spreading in a direction that you don't want it to go? There are free range yard chickens (and turkeys and guinea fowl) all over Eugene and I couldn't imagine having any success trying to deter them.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Just so you can see the difference from a normal slider .


That is so much different. That's crazy. 

Anyone know why? Sub-species of RES?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Those darned chickens are out again. I went out there with the snow shovel and scooped all the leaves and etc. back up onto the side of the hill. While I was working I noticed a guy working over across the street so I went over to talk to him. Come to find out he's not the homeowner, but just a non-English speaking person hired to clean up the property. He spoke enough English for me to get my point across though, and he was able to tell me that the chickens roost up in the trees and don't live in a coop. So I guess it's on to step 2. I can't catch them. I won't sic Misty on them. I won't poison them. So I've got to figure out some way to deter them. I've heard vinegar, but then others say vinegar doesn't work. Home Depot sells animal deterrent, but the first ingredient is something with blood. Chickens love blood, so I doubt that'll work. I s'pose I could buy a roll of chicken wire and lay that on the ground over the leaves. Oh well...I'll work on the problem while I'm asleep tonight. I usually come up with pretty good answers when I do that.


WOW! 

Free-ranging chicken.... can we eat them if they are on your property and we catch them? Irene makes a great chicken soup.


----------



## sibi

Hi everyone. I'm back to the land of the living! No, really, I've been so busy taking care of things. I recently had an experience that devastated me for a while, but now it's been resolved. How's my friend Jacqui? Heck, I feel like I've been gone for years and I may need to start all over again. I'm in the process of having a new shed insulted and Durock installed. Baby Runt is having a new house and space cause her female scent is making the boys crazy. Of course, she can never mate with the curvature of her spine. She could never pass eggs; so, she's being isolated for her own good. Besides, she's having a palace built his for her! She's gonna have the most modern room for torts with constant temps at about 84 degrees and humidity at about 80% year-round. I'm not much of a decorator, so I'll just put up some curtains and wood portraits or signs. I'll be posting pics each step of the way. Her are some pics


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


> That is so much different. That's crazy.
> 
> Anyone know why? Sub-species of RES?


I don't know why so different . But I'm thinking they should be a subspecies of red ear . Do you see the two at the sea turtle place ? They had a normal looking one then the Rio Grande adult red ear slider .


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I can't leave the darned things alone. I bought it Friday and it's almost gone already.
> 
> View attachment 188737
> 
> 
> (Hey...that woulda' made a good 'I Spy'!!


Ha ha ha! That's awesome!


----------



## mike taylor

Chickens are easy to catch. Sit on the ground and put some feed out . Slowly bring them closer and a little closer . Than whammo smash them with a broom stick . Boil them a little. Pull out all feathers. Boil them again to soften them up . Then gut them . Then put some Cajun seasoning on them and slow smoke them . So good to eat!


----------



## Yvonne G

LaDukePhoto said:


> Would a partial wall of fence work to keep the debris from spreading into the street? Maybe just one row to keep it from spreading in a direction that you don't want it to go? There are free range yard chickens (and turkeys and guinea fowl) all over Eugene and I couldn't imagine having any success trying to deter them.



The length of the area is about 75'. I don't have the resources to fence it off. And it's in the public r/w. I doubt it would be legal to build a fence there.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> WOW!
> 
> Free-ranging chicken.... can we eat them if they are on your property and we catch them? Irene makes a great chicken soup.



They're banty chickens, probably not much meat on them. If you can figure out how I can catch them, I'm happy to give it a try.


----------



## sibi

Hi Yvonne! How's everything? Btw, are they doing the calendar this year?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, and we're on a very tight schedule, so be sure to read and absorb the instructions before you send in your picture:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/2017-tortoise-forum-calendar-contest.147128/


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Notice how different his red slash is. It looks more like a tear drop shape.
Yvonne, buy a can of pepper, it works for cats, keeps'em off my car. Or call your code enforcement.....


----------



## sibi

maggie3fan said:


> Notice how different his red slash is. It looks more like a tear drop shape.
> Yvonne, buy a can of pepper, it works for cats, keeps'em off my car. Or call your code enforcement.....


 Don't know what you're talking about, but it sounds bad How are you Maggie?


----------



## Jacqui

Hmmm do I know this Sibi person?

*rubs chin*


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> They're banty chickens, probably not much meat on them. If you can figure out how I can catch them, I'm happy to give it a try.


For real chickens are easy to catch. Watch them in the evening. They will roost somewhere close . Then wait till dark and go box them up . They won't run or anything.


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> Any NCIS fans on the chat? How do you feel about the two new members of the crew? I'm wondering why Emily Wickersham's name comes AFTER the new guys in the credits. So far I have no feelings one way or the other about the new agents. They're not hard to look at, but neither has wormed their way into my heart yet. Does anyone think Sean Murry is getting to thin? I miss Tony, but NCIS is still one of my very favorite shows.


I'm not sure how I feel about the new characters either. It's amazing that show can keep going when it loses its main characters. Sean Murray got very thin a few years ago also, it almost looked like he was sick. They said he wasn't though. The original NCIS is the only one I watch, I don't really like the others too much.


----------



## leigti

I haven't read many past posts, what's up with the chickens?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

@sibi Mike Taylor put up a picture of the new RES for his pond. Only the red'ear' is usually a longish slash. This one has a red teardrop shape and a carapace that looks more like a yellow-belly slider. 
I am fine sibi, thanks for asking. They finally sorta figured out one medication that improves my cognition, and stops the outbursts. 

Yvonne's neighbors chickens are going up her burm and scratching all her waste stuff down into the street. 
Y...Put some super worms or nightcrawlers in a safe trap and you'll get'em one by one.
But knowing you, I think you should call code enforcement. It's ok to have the chickens, but they MUST be contained.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Compared to the Voice and those four stars, NCIS sucks; The Voice is an entertaining show that makes me lol frequently. The heck with those singers, the 4 stars are hilarious


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> For real chickens are easy to catch. Watch them in the evening. They will roost somewhere close . Then wait till dark and go box them up . They won't run or anything.



The owner has eucalyptus trees, 50' tall or more. The chickens roost in those trees.


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> I haven't read many past posts, what's up with the chickens?



The neighbor across the street has free roaming chickens with no coop. The birds are scratching the leaves and garden trash off the hill on my property and sending it down towards the street. Makes more work for me, having to rake and shovel it all back up onto the hill.


----------



## Yvonne G

...sorry, Maggie. I answer 'em as I read 'em and didn't realize you had already given Sibi her answer.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> @sibi Mike Taylor put up a picture of the new RES for his pond. Only the red'ear' is usually a longish slash. This one has a red teardrop shape and a carapace that looks more like a yellow-belly slider.
> I am fine sibi, thanks for asking. They finally sorta figured out one medication that improves my cognition, and stops the outbursts.
> 
> Yvonne's neighbors chickens are going up her burm and scratching all her waste stuff down into the street.
> Y...Put some super worms or nightcrawlers in a safe trap and you'll get'em one by one.
> But knowing you, I think you should call code enforcement. It's ok to have the chickens, but they MUST be contained.


Yeah ,it's a red ear slider. Just one with more yellow than green . Crazy looking markings.


----------



## mike taylor

Do you guys remember who had the albino red ear slider ?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Chickens are easy to catch. Sit on the ground and put some feed out . Slowly bring them closer and a little closer . Than whammo smash them with a broom stick . Boil them a little. Pull out all feathers. Boil them again to soften them up . Then gut them . Then put some Cajun seasoning on them and slow smoke them . So good to eat!



What? No "beer butt chicken"?????????


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> What? No "beer butt chicken"?????????


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> The neighbor across the street has free roaming chickens with no coop. The birds are scratching the leaves and garden trash off the hill on my property and sending it down towards the street. Makes more work for me, having to rake and shovel it all back up onto the hill.


Well, they would like to scratch. And piles of yard waste is perfect. Just pile all your stuff in their yard


----------



## bouaboua

I'm thinking cooking Louisiana/ Cajun style shrimp and crab. Kids are coming over for dinner this Saturday.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I'm thinking cooking Louisiana/ Cajun style shrimp and crab. Kids are coming over for dinner this Saturday.



I don't understand why you and your lovely wife aren't much heavier. You always talk food. And not just little meal, either. Ginormous, full blown meals.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Cold this am with temps about 35.


----------



## Jacqui

I got most of my shopping done before work this morning at a near to work WalMart. Just wished they carried the flavor of dog food I use. Guess I have to go to Wal-Mart tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'm thinking cooking Louisiana/ Cajun style shrimp and crab. Kids are coming over for dinner this Saturday.



sounds good to me.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I don't understand why you and your lovely wife aren't much heavier. You always talk food. And not just little meal, either. Ginormous, full blown meals.


I walk/ excercise average 5 miles a day. My wife doing her excercise by taking care all the torts. So we can enjoy things like this.







Below is a bowl of lobster chowder at Texas longhorns steakhouse.




Time for my walk now!


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning TFO!


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning Steven


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Good morning Steven


Good Morning Mike.

Listening to your recipe of Louisiana boiling shrimp and crab. that my wife and I are going to do that this weekend and have dinner with my kids.

5 LB of shrimps and crabs. an lb of Andouille sausage, a dozen boiled eggs, broccoli are all on the shopping list.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! Cold this am with temps about 35.



Yipes! With such a short summer season I don't understand how your neck of the woods could be such an ag area. Do you have all your plants put up indoors? Are your tortoises ready for winter?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I got most of my shopping done before work this morning at a near to work WalMart. Just wished they carried the flavor of dog food I use. Guess I have to go to Wal-Mart tonight.



I shop at a Walmart grocery too. I'm not pleased with the brands they carry, but for the most part the prices are ok.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good morning TFO!



Hi Steven!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I walk/ excercise average 5 miles a day. My wife doing her excercise by taking care all the torts. So we can enjoy things like this.
> 
> View attachment 188899
> View attachment 188900
> View attachment 188902
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a bowl of lobster chowder at Texas longhorns steakhouse.
> 
> View attachment 188903
> 
> 
> Time for my walk now!



Is the soup good?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Is the soup good?


My wife liked very much. I'm not that amused.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Mike.
> 
> Listening to your recipe of Louisiana boiling shrimp and crab. that my wife and I are going to do that this weekend and have dinner with my kids.
> 
> 5 LB of shrimps and crabs. an lb of Andouille sausage, a dozen boiled eggs, broccoli are all on the shopping list.



then what?


----------



## mike taylor

Then you boil it and eat it .


----------



## leigti

bouaboua said:


> I'm thinking cooking Louisiana/ Cajun style shrimp and crab. Kids are coming over for dinner this Saturday.


I will be there


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> Yipes! With such a short summer season I don't understand how your neck of the woods could be such an ag area. Do you have all your plants put up indoors? Are your tortoises ready for winter?


Have you ever heard of winter wheat?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

https://wyoming.craigslist.org/pet/5773891317.html
What species of tortoise is this?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I don't know if it's a desert tortoise or a Chaco tortoise.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Also when I was at reptile expo a rescue was selling a female ca desert tortoise and another vender bought it.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Then you boil it and eat it .


 I will also show her some before and after photos.


----------



## bouaboua

leigti said:


> I will be there


You are more than welcome. 

I have cold beer too! ! !


----------



## leigti

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I don't know if it's a desert tortoise or a Chaco tortoise.


Sounds like a pretty good find.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> https://wyoming.craigslist.org/pet/5773891317.html
> What species of tortoise is this?



It's a desert tortoise. They're protected in their home states. But so are the wood turtles, and I've seen them for sale in states where they aren't native, so I'm guessing it's ok to sell a desert tortoise that isn't in its native state????


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy week-end everyone! Any big plans for this week-end? The Big Fresno Fair is going on here, but I'm not going. I used to enter some of my plants, and usually brought home a few money prizes, but it just got to be too much work and I turned lazy. Now, far as I'm concerned, the best part of the Fair is the food! Love those soft tacos. Also the cinnamon rolls! But even the lure of good food doesn't make me want to go anymore.

My big plans for this week-end are putting plants into the greenhouse and watering the tortoise yards. 

Well, it's time for this old gal to get off her duff and go feed and water the animals. See you all later...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

She just is used to going to the fair with me, and she won't go alone, even for the soft tacos and the best cinnamon rolls in the world. I miss the fair. I went here alone, and discovered "elephant ears" fried dough with powdered sugar, yes!!! But this fair didn't have the rolls or soft tacos......


----------



## mike taylor

The truck !


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hey @Jacqui How are you? 
I'm interested in buying some mulberry leaves from you. Have they all blown away?!  I'm hoping to freeze a bunch and will happily prepay!


----------



## mike taylor

More pictures!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> More pictures!
> 
> View attachment 188971



Are you going to leave the suspension like that? I think they look better not lowered.


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! This is the first year I've gotten the plants into the greenhouse before the end of October. Worked like a son-of-a-gun this a.m. and got it all done. Of course, the fact that there aren't as many as in the past might, just might have something to do with it. My back is killing me! A lot of the plants are getting too tall now to fit on the shelves, so I had to double up (place pots on top of pots) in the stand up area. Don't know how I'm going to see them all to water them.







These are all the very cold sensitive plants. I still have a bunch that can be cold but not have frost on them. I put them on the porch of the old house and I staple plastic sheeting over the openings. That's a job for another day.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! This is the first year I've gotten the plants into the greenhouse before the end of October. Worked like a son-of-a-gun this a.m. and got it all done. Of course, the fact that there aren't as many as in the past might, just might have something to do with it. My back is killing me! A lot of the plants are getting to tall now to fit on the shelves, so I had to double up (place pots on top of pots) in the stand up area. Don't know how I'm going to see them all to water them.
> 
> View attachment 188973
> View attachment 188974
> View attachment 188975
> View attachment 188976
> 
> 
> These are all the very cold sensitive plants. I still have a bunch that can be cold but not have frost on them. I put them on the porch of the old house and I staple plastic sheeting over the openings. That's a job for another day.





Bragging is not an attractive quality.....

We are in winter, and I can't do MY plants because I have been trying for a week, but I'd rather watch TV, (Gangland was on this week)and now I have to watch for puppy chewing, peeing, crapping and teasing the cats. I dislike dogs, especially when they are only 1/8th of a dog.
And speaking of things that irritate me...I know this Mathew storm is a terrible event. I am praying that none of our tortoise friends are damaged by it....that being said.....*BOTH* of my freakin races have been cancelled. I wait all week for NASCAR, I think they need to give up on those old time tracks on the Coast that has such lousy weather for racing. We better start building bigger and better NASCAR tracks on the West Coast.....Well, not in rainy Oregon, I confess. 

So I guess I have to crate the pup and put my plants in Bob's shed. Crud, I freakin hate to be productive. (speaking of things that irritate me)


----------



## bouaboua

Get things ready for dinner tonight.


----------



## Yvonne G

So there was this guy who told me he has a 2 acre pond, all landscaped and with a bridge going across to an island in the middle. He asked me to start saving him some water turtles. So over this past summer, I did just that. Every other week or so he would come out and pick up two or three RES at a time, with the occasional river cooter or painted turtle. About a month and a half ago I called him to let him know that I had 5 or 6 baby RES, two big ones, a western painted and a mud turtle. He said he'd come out the following Saturday. The week-end rolled around and no pond guy. The following week came and went and no guy. I would call him and he would apologize saying he's just been so busy, but he'll come after work one day. Well, it's been too long. I'm keeping these turtles in a water trough that I have to tip over and clean out two or three times a week. The water is getting too cold for them. So this a.m. I went through my list of people, scrambling for someone with a large pond and started calling around to get someone to take these turtles. I was pretty lucky to be able to find a gal who said both she and her mother have big ponds and they'd be happy to take the turtles. 

A couple weeks ago I had asked my feed company to order me a couple bags of trout chow. The trout chow comes in 50lb bags. I got one for me and one for pond guy. Since pond guy never came, and I'd never be able to use 100lbs of trout chow, I gave the other bag to the lovely gal who took the turtles today. I'm SO happy to have these turtles off my property. THAT'S IT!!!!! I'M NOT TAKING IN ANY MORE WATER TURTLES!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Get things ready for dinner tonight.



Are you following a recipe or winging it?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Are you following a recipe or winging it?


My younger daughter will come earlier to supervising. She cooked few time herself. So I will be in the "Hell's kitchen" today.

I viewed few You tube videos also.


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> So there was this guy who told me he has a 2 acre pond, all landscaped and with a bridge going across to an island in the middle. He asked me to start saving him some water turtles. So over this past summer, I did just that. Every other week or so he would come out and pick up two or three RES at a time, with the occasional river cooter or painted turtle. About a month and a half ago I called him to let him know that I had 5 or 6 baby RES, two big ones, a western painted and a mud turtle. He said he'd come out the following Saturday. The week-end rolled around and no pond guy. The following week came and went and no guy. I would call him and he would apologize saying he's just been so busy, but he'll come after work one day. Well, it's been too long. I'm keeping these turtles in a water trough that I have to tip over and clean out two or three times a week. The water is getting too cold for them. So this a.m. I went through my list of people, scrambling for someone with a large pond and started calling around to get someone to take these turtles. I was pretty lucky to be able to find a gal who said both she and her mother have big ponds and they'd be happy to take the turtles.
> 
> A couple weeks ago I had asked my feed company to order me a couple bags of trout chow. The trout chow comes in 50lb bags. I got one for me and one for pond guy. Since pond guy never came, and I'd never be able to use 100lbs of trout chow, I gave the other bag to the lovely gal who took the turtles today. I'm SO happy to have these turtles off my property. THAT'S IT!!!!! I'M NOT TAKING IN ANY MORE WATER TURTLES!!!!!



I don't blame you! I really dislike people who put others out of their way, then stiffs them. Sorry that happened to you


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> Hey @Jacqui How are you?
> I'm interested in buying some mulberry leaves from you. Have they all blown away?!  I'm hoping to freeze a bunch and will happily prepay!



They are starting too. lol Just send me your address and there is no charge


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Bragging is not an attractive quality.....
> 
> We are in winter, and I can't do MY plants because I have been trying for a week, but I'd rather watch TV, (Gangland was on this week)and now I have to watch for puppy chewing, peeing, crapping and teasing the cats. I dislike dogs, especially when they are only 1/8th of a dog.
> And speaking of things that irritate me...I know this Mathew storm is a terrible event. I am praying that none of our tortoise friends are damaged by it....that being said.....*BOTH* of my freakin races have been cancelled. I wait all week for NASCAR, I think they need to give up on those old time tracks on the Coast that has such lousy weather for racing. We better start building bigger and better NASCAR tracks on the West Coast.....Well, not in rainy Oregon, I confess.
> 
> So I guess I have to crate the pup and put my plants in Bob's shed. Crud, I freakin hate to be productive. (speaking of things that irritate me)



Puppy?


----------



## Jacqui

Finally got my son to come down and dig me some holes for my collection of clearance plants. Between my knees and my shoulder, I am getting to old to even plant them once the holes are dug.  He made about fifty holes, but I only got about a third of them planted. Got to leave something for tomorrow.

He moved outside some sheep tubs and aquariums for me to clean and bleach and put into storage. Then unloaded the trailer I had loaded with weeds and branches 

It was a nice day, too bad I have to go to work now.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Puppy?



yep


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> More pictures!
> 
> View attachment 188971



Apache? F100? What year is the damn thing, I don't know fords, (*f*ound *o*n the *r*oad *d*ead). It looks good, slant 6? Well?????? Explain!


----------



## bouaboua

Big success of my first Louisiana style boiled seafood. Thanks to @mike taylor and YouTube.


The sauce, with 5 heads of garlic minced.



Precooked shrimp with lemon.







May not as nice looking from the restaurant, but sure taste good.






Family time, always good time.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Dog.......And, I haven't even had to yell at him. He's a great housemate. "cept for the lack of wanting to pee in the rain.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> yep



come on, details please


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Big success of my first Louisiana style boiled seafood. Thanks to @mike taylor and YouTube.
> 
> 
> The sauce, with 5 heads of garlic minced.
> View attachment 189030
> 
> 
> Precooked shrimp with lemon.
> 
> View attachment 189031
> View attachment 189032
> View attachment 189033
> View attachment 189034
> 
> 
> May not as nice looking from the restaurant, but sure taste good.
> 
> View attachment 189035
> View attachment 189036
> View attachment 189037
> 
> 
> Family time, always good time.



Keep in mind, I am always available for adoption.


----------



## leigti

I had string cheese and an apple for dinner. I'm really depressed now.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> I had string cheese and an apple for dinner. I'm really depressed now.



Was it atleast a Granny Smith apple?


----------



## Jacqui

*GOOD MORNING TFO!*


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> *GOOD MORNING TFO!*


Good morning my Lady! ! !

You are welcome to my house anytime! ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Are you going to leave the suspension like that? I think they look better not lowered.


Yes that's how they are . Low and mean .


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> Apache? F100? What year is the damn thing, I don't know fords, (*f*ound *o*n the *r*oad *d*ead). It looks good, slant 6? Well?????? Explain!


That's a 197O for f100 . Chopped and welded to a 2002 Crown Victoria with a 4.6 L motor and all the AC / heat and controls from the Crown Victoria . It's not bagged . It's not lowered it's a Crown Victoria car with a truck body on it . The Jeep was just a body . We built the frame and put 2013 dodge front axles and rear end. Set the Jeep body on it . It's running a 350 engine with straight headers . Has a mean mother thumper cam in it . To give it that mean lope at a idle.


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


> Big success of my first Louisiana style boiled seafood. Thanks to @mike taylor and YouTube.
> 
> 
> The sauce, with 5 heads of garlic minced.
> View attachment 189030
> 
> 
> Precooked shrimp with lemon.
> 
> View attachment 189031
> View attachment 189032
> View attachment 189033
> View attachment 189034
> 
> 
> May not as nice looking from the restaurant, but sure taste good.
> 
> View attachment 189035
> View attachment 189036
> View attachment 189037
> 
> 
> Family time, always good time.


I told you it was good ! That stuff right there will bring a smile to anyone's face .


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Finally got my son to come down and dig me some holes for my collection of clearance plants. Between my knees and my shoulder, I am getting to old to even plant them once the holes are dug.  He made about fifty holes, but I only got about a third of them planted. Got to leave something for tomorrow.
> 
> He moved outside some sheep tubs and aquariums for me to clean and bleach and put into storage. Then unloaded the trailer I had loaded with weeds and branches
> 
> It was a nice day, too bad I have to go to work now.



What types of plants are you planting? Seems like the wrong time of year for gardening. Sounds like you had a productive day.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> That's a 197O for f100 . Chopped and welded to a 2002 Crown Victoria with a 4.6 L motor and all the AC / heat and controls from the Crown Victoria . It's not bagged . It's not lowered it's a Crown Victoria car with a truck body on it . The Jeep was just a body . We built the frame and put 2013 dodge front axles and rear end. Set the Jeep body on it . It's running a 350 engine with straight headers . Has a mean mother thumper cam in it . To give it that mean lope at a idle.



Man, I wish I was closer so you could put headers and straight pipes on my car. You got it going dude, I LOVE that truck!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> It's a desert tortoise. They're protected in their home states. But so are the wood turtles, and I've seen them for sale in states where they aren't native, so I'm guessing it's ok to sell a desert tortoise that isn't in its native state????



Why do you answer a question without the question??? Someone found Gopherus agassizii?????? Sell one???? *NO!!!!*


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> come on, details please




I got sucked into puppy sitting for the week end. do not care for dogs. But this is 1/8th of a dog, 10 weeks, part Chihuahua and part mini dachshund (?) The cats are having a fit, and he lives with a fat cat he plays with, so he just pestered the life outa Maks, and she'd hiss and spit, but she never hit him. Good girl!
I thought he was so funny, he wasn't afraid at all, he'd jump at her and bark, and jump back. He was so funny! I enjoyed having him. His owner came back early. Actually he was so good, I was disappointed she came back early.
Well, thanks to Mathew, I have a triple header today. Adios, I'm off to the church of NASCAR......


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I got sucked into puppy sitting for the week end. do not care for dogs. But this is 1/8th of a dog, 10 weeks, part Chihuahua and part mini dachshund (?) The cats are having a fit, and he lives with a fat cat he plays with, so he just pestered the life outa Maks, and she'd hiss and spit, but she never hit him. Good girl!
> I thought he was so funny, he wasn't afraid at all, he'd jump at her and bark, and jump back. He was so funny! I enjoyed having him. His owner came back early. Actually he was so good, I was disappointed she came back early.
> Well, thanks to Mathew, I have a triple header today. Adios, I'm off to the church of NASCAR......



*grumbles* I know, my radio station has the car races on. Boy, does the drive get longer, when you are trying to stay awake with no radio noise.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> What types of plants are you planting? Seems like the wrong time of year for gardening. Sounds like you had a productive day.



This was just the Althea (Rose of Sharon), hardy hibiscus and butterfly bushes. I have iris, daylilies, coneflowers, a couple of trees,a couple of roses, hostas, and a few others to plant. Fall is about tied with spring for best planting time.


----------



## Jacqui

Taking a break after planting right more.

Gonna tell on myself here. The last couple of days the nights have been a bit nippy (mid 30s to mid 40s), so tortoises have been going on and out. Was a nice sunny morning, as I was walking my dogs. My mind was on things I needed to do. As I went by some grape vines growing on my fence, I snapped off a few to feed these two smaller sulcatas. I was noticing how these sulcatas aren't out of their tunnels yet and I don't recall seeing them all day yesterday. I left the leaves in the enclosure planning I would be back and pull them out of the tunnels and into the sunshine to warm up.

Did a few more chores, took some tortoises out and grabbed another handful of grape leaves to feed inside. As I was feeding the leaves I glanced down to see two sulcatas glancing up at me. Seems those missing sulcatas had been pulled inside, because duh the last nights were too cold.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Taking a break after planting right more.
> 
> Gonna tell on myself here. The last couple of days the nights have been a bit nippy (mid 30s to mid 40s), so tortoises have been going on and out. Was a nice sunny morning, as I was walking my dogs. My mind was on things I needed to do. As I went by some grape vines growing on my fence, I snapped off a few to feed these two smaller sulcatas. I was noticing how these sulcatas aren't out of their tunnels yet and I don't recall seeing them all day yesterday. I left the leaves in the enclosure planning I would be back and pull them out of the tunnels and into the sunshine to warm up.
> 
> Did a few more chores, took some tortoises out and grabbed another handful of grape leaves to feed inside. As I was feeding the leaves I glanced down to see two sulcatas glancing up at me. Seems those missing sulcatas had been pulled inside, because duh the last nights were too cold.



It's hell to get old!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's hell to get old!



It sure is.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> *grumbles* I know, my radio station has the car races on. Boy, does the drive get longer, when you are trying to stay awake with no radio noise.



Having spent some time in Nebraska, I know what you actually mean is, "I am so tired but the only radio station that I can pull in has those darned races on, but some noise is better than none"....sorry J...
WAIT.....No noise? No listening to the race? Silence is better than listening to a race? huh


----------



## Yvonne G

Speaking of car radios...I used to have the car radio tuned to a local AM station that carried Rush Limbaugh. I enjoyed listening to him for the entertainment value, not necessarily for his political views. Then that station decided to go all sports and the dropped all the talk shows. So I went online to see if Rush would be on any other local radio station, and found that he would be on FM 96.7. So I tuned my car radio to FM96.7. After a few months I just got tired of noise when I'm driving, so I turned the radio off, and I haven't had it on for about a year now. So last Friday I decided to see what old Rush has to say about our two political candidates, and guess what? There is no way to get an FM station on my car radio. I've looked it over carefully, and there's no button to push or switch to click - no FM. I've had this truck for eleven years. I KNOW I haven't gone eleven years without the radio on, and the last time it was on I was listening to FM. So did someone steal my radio and replace it with an AM only radio? I guess I'm going to have to get my truck's booklet and do some reading.


----------



## mike taylor

Building a new pond . My boy and his son are helping.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Having spent some time in Nebraska, I know what you actually mean is, "I am so tired but the only radio station that I can pull in has those darned races on, but some noise is better than none"....sorry J...
> WAIT.....No noise? No listening to the race? Silence is better than listening to a race? huh



Watching a race on TV is tolerable, but just listening drives me craxy. Same goes for any sport.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Building a new pond . My boy and his son are helping.



Ahhh a preform one I see. My eldest, using the same method as was it Huck Finn with painting a fence, dug me one. That was double didgit years ago and the hole still sits there.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> It's hell to get old!



IKR


----------



## MPRC

I am SO sick. I need a babysitter or something. Someone come cook my meals and finish my taxes.


----------



## mike taylor

The new pond and found three baby sliders . So this is the babies pond.
I moved the female away from the male . So I can stop them from breeding.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> The new pond and found three baby sliders . So this is the babies pond.
> I moved the female away from the male . So I can stop them from breeding.


Looks very nice! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

Thanks Steven. A few hours of work and bam new pond.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Ahhh a preform one I see. My eldest, using the same method as was it Huck Finn with painting a fence, dug me one. That was double didgit years ago and the hole still sits there.


Yeah ,it drives me crazy not to finish something I start . My boy is the same way .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yeah ,it drives me crazy not to finish something I start . My boy is the same way .



Around here we normally run out of time and Jeff leaves.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah that's got to suck not being home . He can't drive for a local company? So he can be home everyday.


----------



## Jacqui

Finally got the last plant into the predug hole. Now he needs to come back and dig more.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Building a new pond . My boy and his son are helping.
> 
> View attachment 189097



Is that the new pond in the background?


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> The new pond and found three baby sliders . So this is the babies pond.
> I moved the female away from the male . So I can stop them from breeding.
> 
> View attachment 189103
> View attachment 189104



Well, Murphy's law dictates that your babies will be both sexes!

You sure got that finished quickly.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Mike I have to say I am so glad you like RES. They are the "N" word of turtles, and I really like them so much. They have a lot of personality and are fun to have.
Too bad they are illegal to keep in Oregon. I don't care about the illegal part, but I care a lot about the invasive part.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah most don't care for them . But I'm a sucker for native turtles. Like you said they have so much personality. They're not shy . They come to greet you every time they see you .


----------



## CathyNed

Hey guys! Just thought id pop in here and say hello to all and let you all know im still around! Back at work and very busy at the moment so hardly get a chance to post but i do lurk and keep up to date! All's well with me. Ned is doing really well and is full of beans! Hoping everyone is well! Cathy


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LaDukePhoto said:


> I am SO sick. I need a babysitter or something. Someone come cook my meals and finish my taxes.




You need me to come down and care for you? I'm a lousy cook, but my food would make you get well in a hurry. And I could take care of your tort, just say the word, I got gas and need something to do......I can't add 1 and 1, so taxes are out, but I'm great company, I'd keep you laughing, ask Mike.


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> You need me to come down and care for you? I'm a lousy cook, but my food would make you get well in a hurry. And I could take care of your tort, just say the word, I got gas and need something to do......I can't add 1 and 1, so taxes are out, but I'm great company, I'd keep you laughing, ask Mike.



I actually made a burgundy peppercorn tri tip roast with roasted red potatoes and Angel hair pasta with peas and herbs. 

Sounds like I should invite YOU for dinner some time.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Yeah that's got to suck not being home . He can't drive for a local company? So he can be home everyday.



If he's an owner operator, he's got to work his *** off. If he's working for a company, he's either regional, or like I think about John, is he is an over the road driver. That's how he makes his money. The more miles he puts in the more paycheck he gets. He's a mobile parking lot, that is an over the road job, not local. 
Now for 2 weeks I hauled double belly dumps and dumped gravel. That's freakin hard work. So I got a job delivering bread to stores. That's hard work, but getting 45000 pounds of Mikes hard lemonade in Delano Calif with 5 days to deliver it to Minneapolis. I'd do it in 4 days and spend a day at The Mall of The Americas. That's not hard work. Every time I got a new dispatch it was an adventure. I loved driving truck. it was my ego, it made me fit into a group. My cat Big Bubba went with me, I had a TV, refrigerator, VCR, food, potty, plants. For me driving truck was not a job, it was a way of life. My cat has walked on the ground in every state in the Continental US. He liked to eat grass so he could puke in the truck. I've driven a Frieghtliner condo FLD pulling a 53' trailer underground in the caves in Kansas. 2 inches on both sides of the truck. Then they expect you to back into an impossible dock. Fortunately, driving truck was the best thing I ever did. I was good at it, because of my ego. I practicing backing up so I could win contests, and get into hard docks in the South.......
Sorry, I don't know where all that came from, but I do miss driving truck......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LaDukePhoto said:


> I actually made a burgundy peppercorn tri tip roast with roasted red potatoes and Angel hair pasta with peas and herbs.
> 
> Sounds like I should invite YOU for dinner some time.



yep, sounds like you should! I love tri tip.......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Watching a race on TV is tolerable, but just listening drives me craxy. Same goes for any sport.



yeah, me too......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, I lose my car for two weeks starting tomorrow; expect me to be grumpier than usual. If i do get a rental it will be just an ordinary car, humiliating. I fell down the stairs yesterday, so I'm back on the cane and my knee looks like a basketball, but I will most probably have to limp 5 miles home. Better go to bed and be ready for this......


----------



## ZEROPILOT

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I lose my car for two weeks starting tomorrow; expect me to be grumpier than usual. If i do get a rental it will be just an ordinary car, humiliating. I fell down the stairs yesterday, so I'm back on the cane and my knee looks like a basketball, but I will most probably have to limp 5 miles home. Better go to bed and be ready for this......


Rent a V-8 Tundra.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> If he's an owner operator, he's got to work his *** off. If he's working for a company, he's either regional, or like I think about John, is he is an over the road driver. That's how he makes his money. The more miles he puts in the more paycheck he gets. He's a mobile parking lot, that is an over the road job, not local.
> Now for 2 weeks I hauled double belly dumps and dumped gravel. That's freakin hard work. So I got a job delivering bread to stores. That's hard work, but getting 45000 pounds of Mikes hard lemonade in Delano Calif with 5 days to deliver it to Minneapolis. I'd do it in 4 days and spend a day at The Mall of The Americas. That's not hard work. Every time I got a new dispatch it was an adventure. I loved driving truck. it was my ego, it made me fit into a group. My cat Big Bubba went with me, I had a TV, refrigerator, VCR, food, potty, plants. For me driving truck was not a job, it was a way of life. My cat has walked on the ground in every state in the Continental US. He liked to eat grass so he could puke in the truck. I've driven a Frieghtliner condo FLD pulling a 53' trailer underground in the caves in Kansas. 2 inches on both sides of the truck. Then they expect you to back into an impossible dock. Fortunately, driving truck was the best thing I ever did. I was good at it, because of my ego. I practicing backing up so I could win contests, and get into hard docks in the South.......
> Sorry, I don't know where all that came from, but I do miss driving truck......



I miss it, too.


----------



## Jacqui

Mike, it's Monday! Bet your liking this one, as it is a holiday for some.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yeah that's got to suck not being home . He can't drive for a local company? So he can be home everyday.



He can't change jobs, because of his cancer. He would lose his health insurance.


----------



## Jacqui

CathyNed said:


> Hey guys! Just thought id pop in here and say hello to all and let you all know im still around! Back at work and very busy at the moment so hardly get a chance to post but i do lurk and keep up to date! All's well with me. Ned is doing really well and is full of beans! Hoping everyone is well! Cathy



*waves*


----------



## Maggie Cummings

ZEROPILOT said:


> Rent a V-8 Tundra.





No, I hate them, the ONLY truck to ever beat me 3 times!!!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Mike, it's Monday! Bet your liking this one, as it is a holiday for some.



Not Mike or me, I lose my car today. And walk home 5 miles after falling down the stairs yesterday. MY knee is basketball big, guess I said that already. My life sucks. Bye


----------



## mike taylor

I have to work .


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO.

Happy Monday! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

CathyNed said:


> Hey guys! Just thought id pop in here and say hello to all and let you all know im still around! Back at work and very busy at the moment so hardly get a chance to post but i do lurk and keep up to date! All's well with me. Ned is doing really well and is full of beans! Hoping everyone is well! Cathy



So glad to hear everything is ok with you. I was wondering where you were.

Hi to everyone else! Hope your day is uneventful and busy!! I'm going to get some gas for my Weedeater and see how low I can get the grass in my Russians' yard. I have them all gathered up and out of the pen, so I sprayed the Bermuda grass with Round-up. Now I want to clear away the dead grass. I have a couple seed packets of Mediterranean tortoise food seeds I want to plant in there and the Bermuda was too thick. I figure by next Spring when the tortoises are ready to be put back out there the Round-up will be all gone and washed away by winter weather.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I have to work .



On a holiday? Oh, poor you!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO.
> 
> Happy Monday! ! ! !



Hi Steven.


----------



## sibi

Good morning everybody! Hi Steven. Are you in the states now or overseas?


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Good morning everybody! Hi Steven. Are you in the states now or overseas?


I'm in states. been home for couple weeks now. Head back to Asia at the end of month, and come back again around Thanksgiving.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Watching a race on TV is tolerable, but just listening drives me craxy. Same goes for any sport.


That's cause most people are visual learners, not audible learners. Before TV was available to most Americans, people had no choice but to listen to radio. Having said that, if we're not conditioned to listening to radio, it can be hard to keep your attention, for sure.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> On a holiday? Oh, poor you!


No not poor me. Poor wife she's at home with the kiddos. I'm at peace. Haha haha


----------



## sibi

Hi Mike, you said this is your second pond? Can I see a pic of your first one. Also, are those aluminum beams on the ground? If so, why are they needed. Please keep in mind that I don't know a thing about building a pond. But, I'm interested in having one put in my backyard.


----------



## mike taylor

One is just a pre-formed pond kit you buy at Home Depot for around a hundred fifty bucks. The other is a horse trough buried in the ground. Then I built a fence around it. I used aluminum square tubing because that's what I had. Then I used Roofing panels cut in half . Then backed filled with dirt . Because I'm lazy and didn't want to dig . Haha in the big pond I have a UV filter and biological filter. In the smaller ponds just a biological filter.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I have to work .



me, too.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Not Mike or me, I lose my car today. And walk home 5 miles after falling down the stairs yesterday. MY knee is basketball big, guess I said that already. My life sucks. Bye



sorry


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO.
> 
> Happy Monday! ! ! !



Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> That's cause most people are visual learners, not audible learners. Before TV was available to most Americans, people had no choice but to listen to radio. Having said that, if we're not conditioned to listening to radio, it can be hard to keep your attention, for sure.



As kids, I recall my brother listening to call games on radio and thought how boring. To me you miss so much and only get what the announcer thinks is important.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> One is just a pre-formed pond kit you buy at Home Depot for around a hundred fifty bucks. The other is a horse trough buried in the ground. Then I built a fence around it. I used aluminum square tubing because that's what I had. Then I used Roofing panels cut in half . Then backed filled with dirt . Because I'm lazy and didn't want to dig . Haha in the big pond I have a UV filter and biological filter. In the smaller ponds just a biological filter.
> 
> View attachment 189147
> View attachment 189148


Looks very nice for your so call "lazy" work.! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

Close up of the new baby red foot . Getting some nice growth rings .


----------



## mike taylor

Hey you guys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Close up of the new baby red foot . Getting some nice growth rings .



He is very pretty


----------



## Jacqui

Night all.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Close up of the new baby red foot . Getting some nice growth rings .



Just not as pretty as a Sulcata


----------



## Maggie Cummings

or this baby.......in her closed chamber.....


----------



## mike taylor

I don't see no red on them sulcata's feet or head . In my opinion red foots are prettier. Don't forget I have a monstrous sulcata's to!


----------



## MPRC

I love my reds...but I haven't spent much time with many others so I'm biased.


----------



## mike taylor

I love my reds .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I don't see no red on them sulcata's feet or head . In my opinion red foots are prettier. Don't forget I have a monstrous sulcata's to!



My dead Sulcata and the 3 I currently have are (IMHO) prettier than 'most' redfoots...so there. Monstrous sulcata are not necessarily pretty. Now you find a sulcata who is as pretty as Bob was, or Aladar, or 2 of the 3 I currently have.......then you have a pretty tortoise. You do get 'even' with me tho......I am sorta driving a 4 door Honda, front wheel drive (no drifting, no burn outs), 2 cylinder I'm sure. holy cow, it even can't get out of it's own way.....(hangs her head in shame) how do people actually drive these things???? I'd certainly not go on a road trip in it. Utter humiliation.......


----------



## bouaboua

I love my RES..........


----------



## mike taylor

Here's a updated picture of my horse trough pond. All the plants are coming in nicely.


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


> I love my RES..........


You have a red ear slider Steven ?


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> My dead Sulcata and the 3 I currently have are (IMHO) prettier than 'most' redfoots...so there. Monstrous sulcata are not necessarily pretty. Now you find a sulcata who is as pretty as Bob was, or Aladar, or 2 of the 3 I currently have.......then you have a pretty tortoise. You do get 'even' with me tho......I am sorta driving a 4 door Honda, front wheel drive (no drifting, no burn outs), 2 cylinder I'm sure. holy cow, it even can't get out of it's own way.....(hangs her head in shame) how do people actually drive these things???? I'd certainly not go on a road trip in it. Utter humiliation.......


Haha haha haha driving a four banger !


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> You have a red ear slider Steven ?


Yes! We had her since 2003! She is in a 100 gallons big rubbermed tank. All by herself.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> Was it atleast a Granny Smith apple?


No, Fuji


----------



## MPRC

Look at this pretty face though!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

As I was driving on to work this morning listening to my radio, I about had a panic attack. They said tonight we were having a freeze warning. Now I knew Wednesday night/Thursday morning that was the case, but not tonight. No way I could work all day and then get everything inside by this evening. Fortunately, they corrected themselves that it is tomorrow night, not tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I don't see no red on them sulcata's feet or head . In my opinion red foots are prettier. Don't forget I have a monstrous sulcata's to!



I agree reds are prettier, but sulcatas have better personality.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> You have a red ear slider Steven ?



Doesn't everybody? lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> As I was driving on to work this morning listening to my radio, I about had a panic attack. They said tonight we were having a freeze warning. Now I knew Wednesday night/Thursday morning that was the case, but not tonight. No way I could work all day and then get everything inside by this evening. Fortunately, they corrected themselves that it is tomorrow night, not tonight.



I'm so proud of myself. This is the first year in a very long time that I've gotten all my plants and animals ready for the first frost WAY before the first frost was expected. Here in our neck of the woods it's usually by Halloween. All I have left to do is wrap the YF tortoises' porch in plastic. That gives them a bit more room during the winter. It's on the east side of their shed and warms up nicely in the a.m. with the sun shining on it no matter how cold it is outside.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Doesn't everybody? lol


You have one to ? Haha haha


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> You have one to ? Haha haha



A couple. I only allow female RES here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> A couple. I only allow female RES here.



Same here. I have only deformed females - three legs, bumpy shells, etc.


----------



## JAYGEE

Just dropping in to say Hi!!


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> A couple. I only allow female RES here.


Sexist much


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey! Long time no see.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Haha haha haha driving a four banger !




I try to park where nobody can see me getting out of it. I'm not kidding. 

My IROC is NOT for sale, it is my ego, who I am, it goes fast enough to be massively fun, and....get me out of bad situations. It's in my genes, I righteously inherited it from my father. I LOVE CARS, I LOVE GOING FAST, and doing things 'normal' people can't and wouldn't do. When it comes to driving, I can be the driver you hate, because I think you are either acting like an *** or not at LEAST going the speed limit. The problem is I get an adrenaline rush, not fear, when I do something crazy. 
Getting old, is not for the weak minded I tell ya. It sucks, big time. But yet there's a freedom you have, especially when people think I'm nuts....More freedom to be crazy and have MY kinda fun.....just sayin


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah I've learned my lesson. So I built a pond just for my female and her babies. Don't want any more sliders . You can't give them away .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> As I was driving on to work this morning listening to my radio, I about had a panic attack. They said tonight we were having a freeze warning. Now I knew Wednesday night/Thursday morning that was the case, but not tonight. No way I could work all day and then get everything inside by this evening. Fortunately, they corrected themselves that it is tomorrow night, not tonight.



us too, my plants are still out. I'm so lazy.


HI JAYGEE!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I have a little deformed leopard tortoise, about 3" SCL, and then there's BenAwes, a two year old Gpp leopard tortoise. I had planned on the two of them occupying the same tort table over the winter, but BenAwes is a giant compared to little Kimmy and it wasn't working out. So today I cleaned out the tort table I have inside the Aldabran shed. It's bigger than the one in the leopard shed anyway. And I set it up for BenAwes to spend the winter in there. 

Then I tidied up the outside a little, putting away old cut off telephone poles and cinder blocks that used to support all the plants that now reside in the greenhouse. My outside area looks so bare without all the plants. I still have to operate the leaf blower to really clean it up, but that's for another day.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I try to park where nobody can see me getting out of it. I'm not kidding.
> 
> My IROC is NOT for sale, it is my ego, who I am, it goes fast enough to be massively fun, and....get me out of bad situations. It's in my genes, I righteously inherited it from my father. I LOVE CARS, I LOVE GOING FAST, and doing things 'normal' people can't and wouldn't do. When it comes to driving, I can be the driver you hate, because I think you are either acting like an *** or not at LEAST going the speed limit. The problem is I get an adrenaline rush, not fear, when I do something crazy.
> Getting old, is not for the weak minded I tell ya. It sucks, big time. But yet there's a freedom you have, especially when people think I'm nuts....More freedom to be crazy and have MY kinda fun.....just sayin



You may have gotten your love of cars from dear old dad, but not your speed. You were too young to remember, but I remember driving from San Francisco up to Portland, Oregon to visit Gramma and he only drove about 35 mph the whole way.

(Why didn't you call me back last night?)


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> You may have gotten your love of cars from dear old dad, but not your speed. You were too young to remember, but I remember driving from San Francisco up to Portland, Oregon to visit Gramma and he only drove about 35 mph the whole way.
> 
> (Why didn't you call me back last night?)



dead fone, then went to sleep. Yeah, I don't know where I got my love of speed, but it musta started young. Think about skating, you were in dance, I was in the speed club......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LaDukePhoto said:


> Look at this pretty face though!
> View attachment 189222






How about these growth lines......he's 2 weighs 8 pounds today.....


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> Just dropping in to say Hi!!



*waves*


----------



## Maggie Cummings

So again, I repeat, I am grateful to have a rental car, but as I drove out of town, (I live 3 miles out of town), I could smell antifreeze, by the time I got to my street I had steam going over the windshield, by the time I got in front of my house it was putting out really good steam. But the temp gauge read 150???? That's normal or even cool normal. So I raised the hood, like any motorhead, antifreeze all over the engine, funny lookin thing, must be a small leak behind the fan. There was antifreeze on top of the radiator, on the back on the distributor, all over. But the radiator didn't look like any I had ever seen, so I'll wait for my friend who drives a Tundra, and he'll know. I couldn't see any leak, couldn't figure out how to add water, or see if it needed it. But the engine didn't even feel hot.....maybe the heater hose....I'll go look. 
Oh, go back to the 327 cu days. An engine a person could work on.........
But I did get cheesecake, so I'll think of all of you as I'm savoring the taste of the cheese and chocolate, oh my, I'm gone........


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Yeah I've learned my lesson. So I built a pond just for my female and her babies. Don't want any more sliders . You can't give them away .




You can too....didja ever ask me???? Huh????


OMG! My facebook page is exploding with insults from Honda people....hahahahahahah too funny......


----------



## MPRC

Aghhhhhhhh. I need to log out. My taxes are due Monday and I can't make myself work on them. Struggle struggle. I miss the days of the 1040ez form. 

This may be more painful than driving a Honda.  (@maggie3fan just be happy they didn't give you a KIA SOUL! that was the WORST rental I've ever had. The blind spots were as big as buses and I couldn't see over the wheel even with a pillow under my butt). Have an extra chunk of cheesecake for me. I'm snacking on an apple and it's not doing the job.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> As I was driving on to work this morning listening to my radio, I about had a panic attack. They said tonight we were having a freeze warning. Now I knew Wednesday night/Thursday morning that was the case, but not tonight. No way I could work all day and then get everything inside by this evening. Fortunately, they corrected themselves that it is tomorrow night, not tonight.


We have a freeze warning out for tonight.


----------



## tortadise

mike taylor said:


> I don't see no red on them sulcata's feet or head . In my opinion red foots are prettier. Don't forget I have a monstrous sulcata's to!


Man you weren't kidding. Sally has gotten big. Kinda was wondering if she would lose that red hue marbling she had. That was cool. Remember that?


----------



## tortadise

leigti said:


> We have a freeze warning out for tonight.


Freeze warning? Man. No way. It's still in mid 70s in south Texas.


----------



## tortadise

JAYGEE said:


> Just dropping in to say Hi!!


Cool. I have the same stein, but it's not a paulaner. Paulaner is good beer. Can't remember the brewery my stein is, it's exact depressed circles like that one. But from the 1960s when my mom traveled Europe.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Freeze warning? Man. No way. It's still in mid 70s in south Texas.



that's today here, too


----------



## Yvonne G

I just sent off my calendar contest photo. Good luck to all you who have entered, and may the best 12 men and women win!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

tortadise said:


> Man you weren't kidding. Sally has gotten big. Kinda was wondering if she would lose that red hue marbling she had. That was cool. Remember that?


When she is clean she has the marbling . It's keeping her digging butt clean is the problem.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LaDukePhoto said:


> Aghhhhhhhh. I need to log out. My taxes are due Monday and I can't make myself work on them. Struggle struggle. I miss the days of the 1040ez form.
> 
> This may be more painful than driving a Honda.  (@maggie3fan just be happy they didn't give you a KIA SOUL! that was the WORST rental I've ever had. The blind spots were as big as buses and I couldn't see over the wheel even with a pillow under my butt). Have an extra chunk of cheesecake for me. I'm snacking on an apple and it's not doing the job.



I will in fact eat a whole piece of chocolate covered New York Cheesecake for you during the Voice tonight. Ya'll had better of voted for Sundance.......
Isn't that Kia the one that looks like a dumpster with headlights?????


----------



## mike taylor

That's right Maggie vote Sundance! I can't believe you broke the four banger already . Wait yeah I can. I've seen your driving . Haha


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> that's today here, too


Nope, no thanks.


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> I will in fact eat a whole piece of chocolate covered New York Cheesecake for you during the Voice tonight. Ya'll had better of voted for Sundance.......
> Isn't that Kia the one that looks like a dumpster with headlights?????



That's the one. Ugly little thing. I even liked the Chevy Cruze more.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Good morning



yeah


----------



## JohnnyB65

I need to go to the closest place from Southern CA where there is rain. I haven’t checked, but I heard someone talking about rain in Northern CA and was thinking about taking a ride up to the bay area just to feel rain drops on my head.

I am so tired of dust every day and what’s even worst is see rain clouds passing right over us without even a drop. I’d put a sprinkler up on the roof so it at least feel like rain, but the water police might give me a ticket due to all the drought laws.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> yeah


Don't sound so sad . Your car is getting fixed . You have a four banger to drive . Haha


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> That's right Maggie vote Sundance! I can't believe you broke the four banger already . Wait yeah I can. I've seen your driving . Haha



Holy cats! WTF is wrong with guys anyway? I had to get out on a 55 mph 2 lane with everybody in the world going to work, so I went for it, only the HONDA did not.hahahahaha, almost got run over by a semitruck. Camaro woulda made it. So my mindset is Camaro but this HONDA piecea crap.......

So Saturday the neighborhood assoc. put new asphalt on my (my) street. So as I was coming back from the store Sunday, I stopped, (there were a few cars on the 2 lane, but now I'm at the beginning of (my) street. No cars on (my) street, and the devil took over and my head says, "I wonder how these new tires can
*SMOKE'EM* OMG! If there was ever an example of, "I never grew up, I just got old" it's me. Them tires were burning before my head could even say no! I smoked the heck outa them, created so much smoke it made me LOL, seriously, there IS something wrong with me. So I go about my day. Later in the afternoon, one of my neighbors is getting a couple of cords of wood and my favorite husbands were helping, so I got my gloves and wandered over. Lots of teasing, laughter and friendship........then Herbie says........"saw your burn out, kinda short for you," I just gave him a dirty look and kept throwing wood, then Reef (the 'always have my back' Reef) says" That wasn't a 'burn out' she just smoked'em. Didn't you see the pile of a years worth of rubber there? And there was only one tire burning, she doesn't have positrac, and she always does a weird squiggle at the end" Son of a .........am "I" the only person in the world who would do burn outs on a brand new road???? Mike, you NEVER did that?
Even my darn ole sister stole my Dad's 1935 Ford Phaeton, yeah, my "good" sister....The "Queen" of the tortoise advice word, her, and to drop a dime on her more, she stole it ....regularly. Yep, miss innocent "I never did anything bad" Yvonne G. Her. So if I get a little pleasure out of drifting, or donuts, or a simple smokein'em what's wrong with that???? I hate you Mike...... 
And now I get to drive the HONDA into the body shop, hoping it makes it, AND they have a replacement.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

JohnnyB65 said:


> I need to go to the closest place from Southern CA where there is rain. I haven’t checked, but I heard someone talking about rain in Northern CA and was thinking about taking a ride up to the bay area just to feel rain drops on my head.
> 
> I am so tired of dust every day and what’s even worst is see rain clouds passing right over us without even a drop. I’d put a sprinkler up on the roof so it at least feel like rain, but the water police might give me a ticket due to all the drought laws.




I have a couch for you in Oregon, we get 7 freakin months of rain, it's 58 degrees and raining right now.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jerks, men are jerks, they get older then act like they NEVER did anything wrong. Well, you know what??? I do EVERYTHING wrong and have fun doing it, just sayin..........


----------



## bouaboua

Cloudy day,


----------



## mike taylor

I've never had a Honda to do a one wheel peel in . But I've burned a lot of tires on new pavement. Haha haha Just pulling your chain . I know how much you hate your new four banger . On the plus side you could install a turbo and nos setup . Then join the fast and furious team .


----------



## mike taylor

Hey,did I tell you I got my new favorite shirt today . Thanks queen of TFO !


----------



## mike taylor

Having a bad beard day . Could be I haven't bushed it today . I'm sick so I can get away with it .


----------



## Yvonne G

JohnnyB65 said:


> I need to go to the closest place from Southern CA where there is rain. I haven’t checked, but I heard someone talking about rain in Northern CA and was thinking about taking a ride up to the bay area just to feel rain drops on my head.
> 
> I am so tired of dust every day and what’s even worst is see rain clouds passing right over us without even a drop. I’d put a sprinkler up on the roof so it at least feel like rain, but the water police might give me a ticket due to all the drought laws.



Our seven day forecast shows rain for tomorrow. It's not such a drive from you to here in Sunny central Cal. Of course, our weatherman is seldom correct.


----------



## jaizei

I think I'm taking lazy to a new level; thinking about getting pizza delivered


----------



## jaizei

I blame Jimmy johns, who don't deliver anywherev tho


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Having pizza delivered to your car????? Kewl!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Having a bad beard day . Could be I haven't bushed it today . I'm sick so I can get away with it .
> 
> View attachment 189307




Sick of what? Working? 
Radiator blew in the Honda. So because I bitc*ed so much, now I not only don't have the Honda, I got nothing. Crud! Thank God, I have cheesecake. So my day will be spent working.....Our headlines in the Gazette-Times say to expect high winds and downpours from tonight until next Monday. 
You know in Oregon if they say downpours instead of "rain" we are in for it, so my plants gotta go in today.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Yvonne G said:


> Our seven day forecast shows rain for tomorrow. It's not such a drive from you to here in Sunny central Cal. Of course, our weatherman is seldom correct.



I think I may have told this story once before but many years ago we heard of flash flood warnings for about a hundred miles all around us. We waited and waited for the rain but nothing was happening. but we could see heavy rain clouds off in the distance so we loaded up the kids and went looking for it. We drove about 200 miles in a circle and only saw where the rain WAS. We finally got tired and gave up. When we got home, we found our whole back yard flooded with things blown all over. 

The fish pond had overflowed leaving fish scattered all over the lawn and we tried to save as many as we could, but about half of them didn't make it. Some of the neighbors had water flooding through their patio doors covering their carpet while we missed the whole thing. Haven’t chased any rain clouds since, but it’s been so dry that I may give it a try again.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> View attachment 189312
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm taking lazy to a new level; thinking about getting pizza delivered



Does the 'lazy' portion of your post refer to the fact that you live right across the street from the pizza place?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I blame Jimmy johns, who don't deliver anywherev tho



Jimmy Johns has the best bread ever!!


----------



## Yvonne G

JohnnyB65 said:


> I think I may have told this story once before but many years ago we heard of flash flood warnings for about a hundred miles all around us. We waited and waited for the rain but nothing was happening. but we could see heavy rain clouds off in the distance so we loaded up the kids and went looking for it. We drove about 200 miles in a circle and only saw where the rain WAS. We finally got tired and gave up. When we got home, we found our whole back yard flooded with things blown all over.
> 
> The fish pond had overflowed leaving fish scattered all over the lawn and we tried to save as many as we could, but about half of them didn't make it. Some of the neighbors had water flooding through their patio doors covering their carpet while we missed the whole thing. Haven’t chased any rain clouds since, but it’s been so dry that I may give it a try again.



That should have taught you patience, grasshopper!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> That should have taught you patience, grasshopper!


Funny ! Good one Yvonne!


----------



## mike taylor

Maggie you need an anger management couch. Haha haha


----------



## Yvonne G

All the pictures submitted for the calendar this year were too good to be able to make a choice. I liked them all. I especially loved the little Russian trying to breed the big sulcata. But the box turtles were great too. And then there was the guy wearing our T-shirt! How do you choose?

Just note everyone - the pictures will be good in the calendar. I have no idea why they're stretched sideways in the voting thread, but they won't look like that on the calendar.


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> Our headlines in the Gazette-Times say to expect high winds and downpours from tonight until next Monday.
> You know in Oregon if they say downpours instead of "rain" we are in for it, so my plants gotta go in today.



Are you taking it seriously? I never know if I should or not. My friend from PDX wants us to go rockhounding at the coast Sunday. I'm kind of concerned....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

If they would have just said rain, I'd go, but they are talking about it on the news too. High winds and severe downpours.....


----------



## mike taylor

I voted on the calendar thread. I had to vote for Yvonne hiding behind that book . Haha


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne: How you did that selfie by one hand holding a book and other hand feeding the SO??


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I voted on the calendar thread. I had to vote for Yvonne hiding behind that book . Haha



It was supposed to look like I was just sitting there, nonchalantly reading my book, eating my strawberries, and the tortoise sneaked up behind me and grabbed my berry. But he came out on the wrong side, and I was worried he was going to bulldozer me. I didn't have enough time to pose it better and my daughter is not familiar with my camera. But it turned out ok. I just wish I wasn't holding the book so close to my face. Oh well, there's always next year. Plus, I should have been wearing my Forum T-shirt!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Yvonne: How you did that selfie by one hand holding a book and other hand feeding the SO??



I was holding the selfie stick between my toes!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I was holding the selfie stick between my toes!


And your toes are in your shoes........WOW! ! You are good! ! !

I need to learn that trick.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Does the 'lazy' portion of your post refer to the fact that you live right across the street from the pizza place?



No, I'm not that lucky. That was work. I actually went and got a 12 pack for lunch. Of tacos.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Jimmy Johns has the best bread ever!!



Ya and if they ever delivered anywhere I was, they'd be a making a lot more of it.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, all!

Thursday! I don't have much planned for today - still on clean-up detail. The weatherman revised his rain forecast from actual rain (which was supposed to occur yesterday and it wasn't even cloudy) to "showers" and now I see it's revised again to "partly cloudy" on Sat, Sun and Mon. So the rain gods have missed our area once again.


----------



## Jacqui

The grass was white this morning.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> The grass was white this morning.



Had you already brought in your sensitive plants and taken care of the turtles and tortoises? Last year you spoke of having to move quite a few plants and animals to the second story. I wondered about that and your knee. ???


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Had you already brought in your sensitive plants and taken care of the turtles and tortoises? Last year you spoke of having to move quite a few plants and animals to the second story. I wondered about that and your knee. ???



For the first time, all plants were inside and never covered any plants. Except for about 10 on the steps to upstairs, all are on the bottom layer of my three story tortoise enclosures. Only thing out still are box turtles, four large sulcatas and the goldfish.


----------



## Jacqui

When bringing in the Russians, I found an egg. Now why the heck couldn't she lay it on a warm day or wait until she was moved inside.


----------



## Jacqui

I vote it's nap time.


----------



## Yvonne G

ATTENTION ALL VOTERS: THE PICTURES HAVE BEEN FIXED! ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS "REFRESH" THE SCREEN AND THE FIXED PICTURES COME UP. IF YOU DON'T HAVE A 'REFRESH' BUTTON, HOLD DOWN THE 'CTRL' KEY AND STRIKE F5 AT THE SAME TIME. THE PICTURES COME UP SHOWING CORRECTLY. WE STILL HAVE FIVE DAYS UNTIL THE VOTING CLOSES, SO I'M GOING TO DELETE ALL YOUR VOTES AND EVERYONE HAS A CHANCE TO LOOK AT THE FIXED PICTURES AND VOTE AGAIN. SORRY FOR THAT, BUT IT ALL WORKS OUT IN THE END (HOPEFULLY)!


----------



## mike taylor

Well that sure is something!


----------



## bouaboua

Taking nap...........


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Taking nap...........



My kinda man.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Hey Mike, it's Friday.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah I know . I'm waiting on 4:00 pm so I can open this beer . Think I'll stop by the beer store and grab some Rum this afternoon. Gotta car show tomorrow. They are fun with Rum. Haha


----------



## mike taylor

Here you go Jax!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Hey, Jacqui! Working today?



mike taylor said:


> Yeah I know . I'm waiting on 4:00 pm so I can open this beer . Think I'll stop by the beer store and grab some Rum this afternoon. Gotta car show tomorrow. They are fun with Rum. Haha



You're going to be holding that stupid beer can all day long at work? Break down, man. Open it so you can put it down!

Hi all! Hope you all have lovely days. We're in the middle of Autumn here in the Central Valley of California. We normally go right from summer to winter, but we're actually having nice Autumn weather here for a change. I'll be running errands this a.m., then just sitting back and reading this afternoon.

I only have about three T-shirts left to sell. It was a pretty profitable enterprise, but I doubt I'd ever want to do it again. My next selling endeavor will be trying to sell the calendars. Josh has put me in charge of mailing them, so I'll also be trying to get you all to buy them! Be prepared for the hard sell.


----------



## mike taylor

I would think them shirts would have been gone by now . As mush as people said they would buy one . Good thing you didn't make a bus load of them . Can't open the beer. I'd have to fire myself. No drinking on the job. Only if they knew how much work I could get done drinking.


----------



## bouaboua

Morning！ ！ ！ ！

What! ! Friday again?????


----------



## Jacqui

Gonna be in the 80s here both Sat and Sun.


----------



## Jacqui

I got invited by text yesterday to join my youngest daughter and her guy for supper. Four o'clock can't get here soon enough!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Morning！ ！ ！ ！
> 
> What! ! Friday again?????



I know! Seems like we just had a Friday last week.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I would think them shirts would have been gone by now . As mush as people said they would buy one . Good thing you didn't make a bus load of them . Can't open the beer. I'd have to fire myself. No drinking on the job. Only if they knew how much work I could get done drinking.



I was pretty disappointed in the sales too. There was a WHOLE BUNCH of interest in the original thread, but when push came to shove, not too many people were interested. Maybe they liked Josh's ugly picture better Than the caricature of Aladar on the one I was selling. Oh well. I'm not stuck with any shirts. I only have two XXL left and Barb said she's willing to buy two of whatever I'm having trouble selling. All in all, it was a very productive sale for the Forum.


----------



## Momof4

Happy Friday!! 
Popping in to say hello and I miss hanging out with you guys!! 
It's been crazy busy around here!
I hope everyone is well and torting along!!


----------



## mike taylor

If I'm not here I'm on Facebook.


----------



## bouaboua

If I'm not here, I'm on my couch napping......


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday!!
> Popping in to say hello and I miss hanging out with you guys!!
> It's been crazy busy around here!
> I hope everyone is well and torting along!!



miss you big time!


----------



## Jacqui

If I am not here, I am at Petco.


----------



## Yvonne G

Holy Toledo! It's already 9a and I'm still in the house. I hate it when the sun isn't shining. Makes it seem like it's still very early morning. Oh well...I don't really have much planned for today, but I'd be willing to bet the animals would like to eat and be let out of their sheds. So as enticing as this siren call (Forum) is, I must put down my mousey and get on the ball.

Hope you all have busy and productive days. See you later...


----------



## Jacqui

I am having Olive Garden for lunch, wish ya all could be joining me.


----------



## Jacqui

Bought the cutest lil female Russian this morning at Petco's 1/2 off sale. I have a huge need for females to off set my male numbers.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I am having Olive Garden for lunch, wish ya all could be joining me.


We are going to cook Louisiana style boiled seafood again. This time we are inviting my wife's best friend's family. Her husband is a general contractor, he will come and help me to put in a new garbage disposal.

So Happy cooking, and Happy eating! ! !OH........Happy drinking I guess also!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> We are going to cook Louisiana style boiled seafood again. This time we are inviting my wife's best friend's family. Her husband is a general contractor, he will come and help me to put in a new garbage disposal.
> 
> So Happy cooking, and Happy eating! ! !OH........Happy drinking I guess also!



sounds like fun.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I am having Olive Garden for lunch, wish ya all could be joining me.



Me too! Besides your company, Olive Garden is one of my favorites!



Jacqui said:


> Bought the cutest lil female Russian this morning at Petco's 1/2 off sale. I have a huge need for females to off set my male numbers.




So that was about $50 huh? Pretty good price for a "cute lil female Russian"!!



bouaboua said:


> We are going to cook Louisiana style boiled seafood again. This time we are inviting my wife's best friend's family. Her husband is a general contractor, he will come and help me to put in a new garbage disposal.
> 
> So Happy cooking, and Happy eating! ! !OH........Happy drinking I guess also!



I guess that must mean you all really enjoyed that recipe last time. I can't use garbage disposal here as I'm on a septic tank, but it's quite a convenience, huh?

So I went outside and took care of the animals, but it's grey and ugly out there, so I'm back inside. Our weather man has changed his prediction once again. Now instead of partly cloudy, it's rain for today and tomorrow. So far no rain, though. Just a grey overcast sky, a little wind, and a cooler temperature.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Me too! Besides your company, Olive Garden is one of my favorites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that was about $50 huh? Pretty good price for a "cute lil female Russian"!!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that must mean you all really enjoyed that recipe last time. I can't use garbage disposal here as I'm on a septic tank, but it's quite a convenience, huh?
> 
> So I went outside and took care of the animals, but it's grey and ugly out there, so I'm back inside. Our weather man has changed his prediction once again. Now instead of partly cloudy, it's rain for today and tomorrow. So far no rain, though. Just a grey overcast sky, a little wind, and a cooler temperature.


Weather wise...same here. We (San Jose CA) got only about 0.08 inch of rain from the last system. and next system should bought little more precipitations. 

I sure do hope so. But by Tuesday, will be sunny again. The weather man says......


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Bought the cutest lil female Russian this morning at Petco's 1/2 off sale. I have a huge need for females to off set my male numbers.


Those LUCKY guys.....! ! ! ! !


----------



## MPRC

Waiting for runners. Photography isn't always glamorous.


----------



## Yvonne G

I saw a commercial for a new product made by the Ballpark folks - pulled pork (in the freezer section). So Friday while at the store, I picked up a package. I'm going to have that for lunch today on a toasted bun.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Weather wise...same here. We (San Jose CA) got only about 0.08 inch of rain from the last system. and next system should bought little more precipitations.
> 
> I sure do hope so. But by Tuesday, will be sunny again. The weather man says......



It never did rain today. After about 11a the clouds went away and it was sunny the rest of the day.


----------



## sibi

Yvonne, where do I get to vote to calendar pics?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I saw a commercial for a new product made by the Ballpark folks - pulled pork (in the freezer section). So Friday while at the store, I picked up a package. I'm going to have that for lunch today on a toasted bun.



The best pulled pork is Tony Roma's or Bullseye. I get it all the time. It's great with rice too.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

sibi said:


> Yvonne, where do I get to vote to calendar pics?




Where it says voting thread....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> If I am not here, I am at Petco.




I'm just not here......or there


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening people! How is your weekend coming along?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good evening people! How is your weekend coming along?


My wife and two of her best friend are finishing their second bottle of wine. They are getting "high".


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Good evening people! How is your weekend coming along?



Well, Baby Runt's shed is completed. I just need to decorate it a little, and move her in. I'll post finished pic before decors. tomorrow. Then when her whole setup is completed, I'll post final pics. Btw, her photo made it in the calendar contest. She's looking pretty good!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> My wife and two of her best friend are finishing their second bottle of wine. They are getting "high".



and you are sitting back enjoying and taking notes?


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Well, Baby Runt's shed is completed. I just need to decorate it a little, and move her in. I'll post finished pic before decors. tomorrow. Then when her whole setup is completed, I'll post final pics. Btw, her photo made it in the calendar contest. She's looking pretty good!



Feels good that it is done, doesn't it?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> and you are sitting back enjoying and taking notes?


Yup.....It is funny to watching them getting louder and louder! !

They are thinking open a bottle a tequila now.


----------



## Jacqui

Almost time for work....


----------



## sibi

Oh


Jacqui said:


> Feels good that it is done, doesn't it?


 yeah. I really needed to get her away from the boys. She was giving them signals and grunts of mating. The boys wanted to tear down the cement walls to get to her. Before they know they can do it, I need to get her out. Once they learn a new trick, it's all over for me. I really don't want to cement the cement blocks and use tons of rebarb.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Oh
> I really don't want to cement the cement blocks and use tons of rebarb.


Such the mom, and might I add, party pooper…


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Such the mom, and might I add, party pooper…



Hey Cowboy! What happened the other night? I waited for your call, but nothing. Truthfully, I was watching the debate; so, I kinda forgot you were gonna call. But, afterwards, I wondered what happened. You know, you can call anytime that's convenient for you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MPRC

@Cowboy_Ken - Did you survive Stormageddon 2016? I'm headed to Newport tomorrow to see what washed up.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Such the mom, and might I add, party pooper…



Nice to see you are around.


----------



## Jacqui

The fog is so bad here this morning, you can't even see 1/4 a block.


----------



## Yvonne G

sibi said:


> Yvonne, where do I get to vote to calendar pics?



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/2017-calendar-contest-voting-thread.147541/


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good evening people! How is your weekend coming along?



Very laid back. Yesterday was a do nothing type of day. Today is laundry and MAYBE clean house a bit. 



sibi said:


> Well, Baby Runt's shed is completed. I just need to decorate it a little, and move her in. I'll post finished pic before decors. tomorrow. Then when her whole setup is completed, I'll post final pics. Btw, her photo made it in the calendar contest. She's looking pretty good!



Looking forward to seeing Baby Runt's new castle.



Jacqui said:


> Almost time for work....



Aw heck! But I DO envy you when payday rolls around.


----------



## MPRC

The Oregon coast is cold and wet and miserable today - but I've found a few pretty rocks.


----------



## Yvonne G

Did you find those whilst awaiting the runners at the bridge?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> miss you big time!




Thanks Jacqui!! 
We also found two stay 7 week old kitties and regimes one and we're keeping one!! He is the cutest little thing!! 
Took him to the vet this morning and paid for some kitten package and saved $222 using a bundle. 
It includes a tests, deworming and vaccines!


----------



## sibi

Momof4 said:


> Thanks Jacqui!!
> We also found two stay 7 week old kitties and regimes one and we're one!! He is the cutest little thing!!
> Took him to the vet this morning and paid for some kitten package and saved $222 using a bundle.
> It includes a tests, deworming and vaccines!




Can we see pics of him/her? I'm a loving cats in my old age.


----------



## Yvonne G

Dang it anyway!

When I get "found turtle" phone calls I try to screen the calls so that I know if the found animal is a RES or not. So I ask her, "Can you describe the turtle for me?" She says, "it's big, has long claws." I ask, "is it on the flat side or does it have a high domed shell like a helmet?" She says it's like a helmet. I ask what color. She says it's dark, and it's real big. 

So, against my better judgement, I give her my address and she brings me the turtle. Full grown male RES! High domed? Puhleeze. I should have realized "long claws" and "dark" usually equate to fairly large RES. Sheesh.

So now I'm stuck with a male RES that I have no hope of finding a pond for.


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Dang it anyway!
> 
> When I get "found turtle" phone calls I try to screen the calls so that I know if the found animal is a RES or not. So I ask her, "Can you describe the turtle for me?" She says, "it's big, has long claws." I ask, "is it on the flat side or does it have a high domed shell like a helmet?" She says it's like a helmet. I ask what color. She says it's dark, and it's real big.
> 
> So, against my better judgement, I give her my address and she brings me the turtle. Full grown male RES! High domed? Puhleeze. I should have realized "long claws" and "dark" usually equate to fairly large RES. Sheesh.
> 
> So now I'm stuck with a male RES that I have no hope of finding a pond for.



Next time, ask them to take a pic with their phone and send it to you. This way you don't have to rely on their faulty description.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening! Clothes are washing. I am feasting on pasta.


----------



## bouaboua

We are having pizza for dinner tonight. It's been while...................


----------



## sibi

Good morning crew


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, Sylvia!


----------



## Yvonne G

We had a spot of rain during the night. The ground is wet this a.m. Don't know how much we got, but it's clean and nice outside.

I think today I'll put up the plastic around the YF tortoises porch. That involves climbing the ladder, not one of my favorite things.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Good morning crew



Good morning!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> We had a spot of rain during the night. The ground is wet this a.m. Don't know how much we got, but it's clean and nice outside.
> 
> I think today I'll put up the plastic around the YF tortoises porch. That involves climbing the ladder, not one of my favorite things.


Be very careful my Lady! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good Morning! ! ! !


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> We had a spot of rain during the night. The ground is wet this a.m. Don't know how much we got, but it's clean and nice outside.
> 
> I think today I'll put up the plastic around the YF tortoises porch. That involves climbing the ladder, not one of my favorite things.


Be careful climbing. We can't afford to have you hurt! Can you get a neighbor to spot you as you climb the ladder? When you're alone and there's no one around, that's a real big risk for you


----------



## bouaboua

I made tomato beef stew this morning for lunch. Wife suggested to cook some noodles to put in for dinner.

I think we are set for today's meal.


----------



## Jacqui

two hours to go.....


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Monday! ! !


----------



## jaizei

I should start making review videos for Youtube; then I could maybe write off the ridiculous things I buy/want to buy.


----------



## jaizei

Cuz now I feel incomplete without a floating light, and am not sure I can justify buying one.


----------



## bouaboua

I thought your Torts already make you whole......


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Cuz now I feel incomplete without a floating light, and am not sure I can justify buying one.



Does it have something to do with magnetism?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Cuz now I feel incomplete without a floating light, and am not sure I can justify buying one.



you deserve it, buy one.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning on this fine fall day.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne are you sleepin' in?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne are you sleepin' in?



I guess it's the cooler weather. The past couple mornings Misty and Little Missy Kitty have not awakened me until after 7a.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!! 
I'm loving our cooler weather but it will soon be back in the 90's!! 
I want to make comfort foods again!! 


@sibi 
Here's our kitty.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yesterday I was able to get the plastic put up on the inside of the YF's porch, but it was a bit too breezy to be handling large sheets of plastic to do the outside, so I'm shooting for getting it done today. I'll take a picture.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> I'm loving our cooler weather but it will soon be back in the 90's!!
> I want to make comfort foods again!!
> 
> 
> @sibi
> Here's our kitty.
> View attachment 189764




Aw, what a sweet little face. Tabbys are one of my favorites.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> I'm loving our cooler weather but it will soon be back in the 90's!!
> I want to make comfort foods again!!
> 
> 
> @sibi
> Here's our kitty.
> View attachment 189764



and it's name is?


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> I'm loving our cooler weather but it will soon be back in the 90's!!
> I want to make comfort foods again!!
> 
> 
> @sibi
> Here's our kitty.
> View attachment 189764


So cue! ! !


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> and it's name is?




Oops, sorry! My son named him Oliver but we call him Ollie! 
I bought him a cat tree!


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> Oops, sorry! My son named him Oliver but we call him Ollie!
> I bought him a cat tree!
> View attachment 189813


This tree is taller than my room.......


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 188316


Cute.


----------



## amcgath04

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> I'm loving our cooler weather but it will soon be back in the 90's!!
> I want to make comfort foods again!!
> 
> 
> @sibi
> Here's our kitty.
> View attachment 189764


Such a cute kitty! I love the "beauty mark" spot on it's face


----------



## amcgath04

Momof4 said:


> Oops, sorry! My son named him Oliver but we call him Ollie!
> I bought him a cat tree!
> View attachment 189813


That is the nicest cat tree I have ever seen!


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Oops, sorry! My son named him Oliver but we call him Ollie!
> I bought him a cat tree!
> View attachment 189813


Oh he's sweet.

Oli (not Ollie) is my beloved Greek tort.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good morning Jacqui.


----------



## sibi

Good morning  Why aren't there more chatter here. It used to be in the day that this went on and in for hours.


----------



## Yvonne G

sibi said:


> Good morning  Why aren't there more chatter here. It used to be in the day that this went on and in for hours.



I know, huh? I wonder that too. I really enjoy this thread and look forward to reading it every day, but it's really falling off.

So, I guess it's just you and me. 

Here's what's going on with me today. It's garbage day, so I've driven my garbage over to my daughter's house and put it in her cans. Then later I'm going to use my leaf blower and gather up the leaves to cover my desert tortoises' hibernaculum.

What's on your agenda?


----------



## Yvonne G

So now it's just me?


----------



## bouaboua

I'm here! I'm here! ! ! ! 

Just have to make few calls in the morning......And I kinda sleep in a little this morning.

We are going to have HOT POT tonight. My daughter got promoted become a supervisor in her job. She works for City of San Jose.


----------



## Yvonne G

I thought your daughter lives in SoCal. What a nice promotion for her. Exactly what is hot pot?


----------



## bouaboua

I have two daughters. The younger one was in SoCal but moved back to Bay Area at the end of summer this year after her boyfriend finished his Doctor program in Physical therapy. 

My order daughter are always lives near me. She been with city for about three years now. Good to have them near by......


----------



## bouaboua

Here is some photo I downloaded from the net..........







Basically is to have a boiled pot on the dinning table, then you cook all kind of items in it as you like. It will take time......but lots fun doing it.


----------



## amcgath04

bouaboua said:


> Here is some photo I downloaded from the net..........
> 
> View attachment 189854
> 
> 
> View attachment 189855
> 
> 
> Basically is to have a boiled pot on the dinning table, then you cook all kind of items in it as you like. It will take time......but lots fun doing it.


That is so cool! I have never heard of hot pot before. Is it similar to fondue? What is boiling in the pot? Do you eat each thing separate as you cook it?


----------



## JoesMum

amcgath04 said:


> That is so cool! I have never heard of hot pot before. Is it similar to fondue? What is boiling in the pot? Do you eat each thing separate as you cook it?


Here in the UK, a hotpot is a stew made of lamb and topped with sliced potato before being baked in the oven

Here's a recipe for it Lancashire Hotpot | BBC Good Food


----------



## bouaboua

amcgath04 said:


> That is so cool! I have never heard of hot pot before. Is it similar to fondue? What is boiling in the pot? Do you eat each thing separate as you cook it?


Yes.....It is similar like fondue.....It is very popular in many Asia countries like Japan, Korea, Vietnam, of cause, in China. Most the item are raw, we then cook each item of your choice in the boiling pot till food is cooked. then you put in the bowl of the sauce your own which may includes soy sauce, sesame oil, garlic, scallion, cilantro, shallots paste, peanut butter, Chilis, vinegar and many, many possibilities as you like or wish.......

That is way this is so fun and delicious.


----------



## bouaboua

JoesMum said:


> Here in the UK, a hotpot is a stew made of lamb and topped with sliced potato before being baked in the oven
> 
> Here's a recipe for it Lancashire Hotpot | BBC Good Food


May I encourage you to try the Asian style


----------



## Momof4

amcgath04 said:


> That is the nicest cat tree I have ever seen!



I found it on Amazon for around $85.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I found it on Amazon for around $85.



What a deal that was.


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, what a sweet little face. Tabbys are one of my favorites.



That's absolutely adorable! I particularly love the green backdrop.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Good evening!


Good evening to you! I was wondering where you've been. Hey, I think Baby Runt made the calendar this year. If I tallied all the votes correctly, she's in 10th place, well within the 12 most voted pics. Whoa!!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good evening!


Good evening!


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting in my car on break, listening to the wonderful sound of raindrops


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Good evening to you! I was wondering where you've been. Hey, I think Baby Runt made the calendar this year. If I tallied all the votes correctly, she's in 10th place, well within the 12 most voted pics. Whoa!!



She and you deserve it.


----------



## Jacqui

Lunch break and I am realizing how easy it would be to just drift off to sleep.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Sitting in my car on break, listening to the wonderful sound of raindrops



My daughter takes her lunch and coffee breaks in her car too. So, are you all ready for winter?


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Here is some photo I downloaded from the net..........
> 
> View attachment 189854
> 
> 
> View attachment 189855
> 
> 
> Basically is to have a boiled pot on the dinning table, then you cook all kind of items in it as you like. It will take time......but lots fun doing it.



I would hate to be the person taking care of cleaning the kitchen after a meal like that!


----------



## Yvonne G

Good Day all you chatters! Here in the Central VAlley of California we're experiencing a beautiful Autumn. The days are now in the 70's with nights dipping down to about 50F. It's very pleasant weather for working outside. The mulberry tree has started dropping the leaves that are way up on the top part of the tree. Looks pretty messy on the ground. Today I think I'm going to start gathering up leaves and getting the desert tortoise hibernaculum ready for winter.

What do you all have planned for the day?


----------



## MPRC

Today is for travel...8 hours to Spokane.


----------



## Yvonne G

LaDukePhoto said:


> Today is for travel...8 hours to Spokane.



My Oregon connection tells me it's raining up there. So drive carefully, the roads are slick. Are you going there to take pictures?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Good Day all you chatters! Here in the Central VAlley of California we're experiencing a beautiful Autumn. The days are now in the 70's with nights dipping down to about 50F. It's very pleasant weather for working outside. The mulberry tree has started dropping the leaves that are way up on the top part of the tree. Looks pretty messy on the ground. Today I think I'm going to start gathering up leaves and getting the desert tortoise hibernaculum ready for winter.
> 
> What do you all have planned for the day?



They lose the top ones first?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter takes her lunch and coffee breaks in her car too. So, are you all ready for winter?



*mutters and shoots Yvonne a dirty look*


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I would hate to be the person taking care of cleaning the kitchen after a meal like that!


Actually, cleaning after hot pot dinner are quite easy, especially we use paper plate and cup. To clean all the plate used for all the ingredients also very easy because all ingredients are uncooked, no oil what so ever, just quickly rinse it one more time under the running water should be fine.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Good Day all you chatters! Here in the Central VAlley of California we're experiencing a beautiful Autumn. The days are now in the 70's with nights dipping down to about 50F. It's very pleasant weather for working outside. The mulberry tree has started dropping the leaves that are way up on the top part of the tree. Looks pretty messy on the ground. Today I think I'm going to start gathering up leaves and getting the desert tortoise hibernaculum ready for winter.
> 
> What do you all have planned for the day?



We ate too much last night.......So we planed to do nothing. May be take a nap, after this posting! !


----------



## Jacqui

A nap sounds good. A nice long one.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *mutters and shoots Yvonne a dirty look*



In other words you're NOT ready for winter?


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> In other words you're NOT ready for winter?



I get ready for winter in late November -December depending on any cold fronts dipping south. We even have falling leaves here in Florida  I miss the four seasons though. I use to live in New Jersey where we had fabulous winters. I used to love going into New York City and shop on 5th avenue and Rockefeller Center. I even went ice skating in their famous rink near Saks. Those were the days!


----------



## amcgath04

JoesMum said:


> Here in the UK, a hotpot is a stew made of lamb and topped with sliced potato before being baked in the oven
> 
> Here's a recipe for it Lancashire Hotpot | BBC Good Food


That sounds delicious!


----------



## amcgath04

Jacqui said:


> Lunch break and I am realizing how easy it would be to just drift off to sleep.


Sometimes my husband takes a nap in his car on his lunch break. For my job I sometimes use a translator and we meet at different locations. She is always sleeping in her vehicle when I pull up


----------



## Jacqui

On my overnight shifts, I often stop half way home a nd take a nap or even out in front of the house.


----------



## Jacqui

It's Friday.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> In other words you're NOT ready for winter?



I am never ready for winter.


----------



## sibi

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> On my overnight shifts, I often stop half way home a nd take a nap or even out in front of the house.



My son-in-law works in the Monterey Bay area during the week and comes home Friday night. It's about a 4 hour drive. He sometimes rides the motorcycle, sometimes drives his truck. He always has to stop on the way home and take a nap before he can continue. One time he was sleeping in his truck and a cop tapped on his window and told him to move on. I guess an accident on the highway is better than a 'bum' sleeping in his truck alongside the road.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi all!

I guess there was supposed to be a meteor shower last night. Did anyone catch it?

What I want to know is - if the earth is spinning, why don't I see a different sky each night? When I look at the sky I see the same stars every time. And this morning, a full 8 hours later I see the same sky I saw last night before I went to bed. What is in my little section of sky is what I identify as the little dipper. Same view I always see. Can someone enlighten me as to why I'm not getting a 360 degree view of the sky?


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I guess there was supposed to be a meteor shower last night. Did anyone catch it?
> 
> What I want to know is - if the earth is spinning, why don't I see a different sky each night? When I look at the sky I see the same stars every time. And this morning, a full 8 hours later I see the same sky I saw last night before I went to bed. What is in my little section of sky is what I identify as the little dipper. Same view I always see. Can someone enlighten me as to why I'm not getting a 360 degree view of the sky?



To get a 360 degree view you'd need to be in space, LOL That's one of the great things about seeing the same stars/sky every day/night. It's so stable, dependable, and reliable that time can be measured by it! The little dipper actually is seen on the other side of the earth when you're experiencing daylight. What would be neat to see are the stars during the day and different seasons.


----------



## MPRC

Testing my photo posting ability since I can't on another thread:



Huh. Wonder if the issue on the other thread about the Redfoot in Holly, MI is because of the forum it's posted on.


----------



## Jacqui

LaDukePhoto said:


> Testing my photo posting ability since I can't on another thread:
> View attachment 190025
> 
> 
> Huh. Wonder if the issue on the other thread about the Redfoot in Holly, MI is because of the forum it's posted on.



I like this picture.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> On my overnight shifts, I often stop half way home a nd take a nap or even out in front of the house.


Oh......Sorry! ! !

Overnight shift are tough. I been there before.........


----------



## bouaboua

LaDukePhoto said:


> Testing my photo posting ability since I can't on another thread:
> View attachment 190025
> 
> 
> Huh. Wonder if the issue on the other thread about the Redfoot in Holly, MI is because of the forum it's posted on.


Good one! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

It's Friday! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## jaizei

If only everyday had a song


----------



## Jacqui

When I get off work , I am meeting atleast one kidling (and her guy) for supper at some new to me place.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Oh......Sorry! ! !
> 
> Overnight shift are tough. I been there before.........



I actually like them best.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I actually like them best.


SO you can take nap in your car? And listen the raindrop on your windshield?


----------



## Yvonne G

I set up a baby box turtle enclosure today. I had been keeping mine in with the baby Manouria, but I got three more yesterday and expect another four coming from Visalia sometime over the week-end. So a new habitat was required (There are actually two more tiny ones, but I couldn't find them)


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> SO you can take nap in your car? And listen the raindrop on your windshield?



I get more work done at home then and I just like thepeople better


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I set up a baby box turtle enclosure today. I had been keeping mine in with the baby Manouria, but I got three more yesterday and expect another four coming from Visalia sometime over the week-end. So a new habitat was required (There are actually two more tiny ones, but I couldn't find them)
> 
> View attachment 190065
> View attachment 190066



Jealous you have babies


----------



## Jacqui

Stuffed from Texas Roadhouse.


----------



## bouaboua

Where is the BEEF~~???


----------



## sibi

jaizei said:


> If only everyday had a song



Cool. But if we had a song for everyday, then Friday won't be special anymore. And, I like Fridays cause it's the start of party time


----------



## Yvonne G

Something to think about if you like and eat Ramen (which I do):

"
Apparently, these noodles can increase the risk of heart disease and stroke because they contain Tertiary-butyl hydroquinone (TBHQ). TBHQ is a byproduct of the petroleum industry and it’s used as a food additive to preserve cheap processed foods. When an experiment at the Harvard School of Public Health was conducted to see the impact of consuming instant noodles, it was found that people who consume the food regularly have an increased risk of developing “metabolic syndrome.” This happened regardless if the person exercised or ate an otherwise balanced diet.

*People with metabolic syndrome have health problems such as:*


*High blood pressure*
*High blood sugar*
*Increased risk of heart disease, stroke, and diabetes*
Dr. Hyun Shin, co-author of the study, did add this: “That doesn’t mean that every single person is going to respond the same way, but the piece to keep in mind is that it’s not a healthy product, and it is a processed food.” *In June 2012 ,the Korea Food and Drug Administration (KFDA) found a cancer-causing substance known as Benzopyrene in six brands of noodles made by Nong Shim."*


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Something to think about if you like and eat Ramen (which I do):
> 
> "
> Apparently, these noodles can increase the risk of heart disease and stroke because they contain Tertiary-butyl hydroquinone (TBHQ). TBHQ is a byproduct of the petroleum industry and it’s used as a food additive to preserve cheap processed foods. When an experiment at the Harvard School of Public Health was conducted to see the impact of consuming instant noodles, it was found that people who consume the food regularly have an increased risk of developing “metabolic syndrome.” This happened regardless if the person exercised or ate an otherwise balanced diet.
> 
> *People with metabolic syndrome have health problems such as:*
> 
> 
> *High blood pressure*
> *High blood sugar*
> *Increased risk of heart disease, stroke, and diabetes*
> Dr. Hyun Shin, co-author of the study, did add this: “That doesn’t mean that every single person is going to respond the same way, but the piece to keep in mind is that it’s not a healthy product, and it is a processed food.” *In June 2012 ,the Korea Food and Drug Administration (KFDA) found a cancer-causing substance known as Benzopyrene in six brands of noodles made by Nong Shim."*


I have know that for years now. I had Korean friends and even vacationed in Korea, and one thing Koreans are fanatical about is healthy foods. Generally, products like fast foods that are made in China, are very unhealthy because of petroleum byproducts and even cardboard fillers! I don't touch the stuff and yet I suffer from every illness that you mentioned. Go figure.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sad day... So our nice tortoise enclosure we designed apparently had a critical flaw and moisture got into the sealed wood  

So now Rosie gets to live in a 40 gallon tank since we're moving in a few months and don't have the time/resources to build a new one. 

This is the bottom of the enclosure  

Had little mealy bugs and mold everywhere in the wood so it's not even salvageable. 

My lungs kinda burn from breathing that in too. 

I feel bad she was living with that much mold, too. Although I presume a forest dwelling tortoise can handle moldy soil/wood since that's kinda what they live in if in jungly undergrowth.


----------



## MPRC

That looks terrible. Yuck!


----------



## MPRC

Pretty rock that my dad found. I'm trying to ID it.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Happy Saturday.......I found out Thursday, that my diagnosis of a fatal disease was wrong. The only thing that's wrong with my brain is 50 years of drug abuse and alcoholism. I had 3 MRI's 2 cat scans and a PET scan. in one day, what a thrill. The PET scan found nothing, as my pet turtle was in my purse, not on me. Why would they look for pets on ya in the first place?
Well, I'm going over to a Sulcata forum, adios


----------



## Yvonne G

Good news about the diagnosis, Maggie. And hopefully none of those tests' rays were harmful to your purse turtle.


----------



## MPRC

I'm just here to chime in that I like the sound of the term "Purse Turtle" and that I'm glad you got good news.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's very slow here today. You all must be out and about doing Saturday things.

@Jacqui - was your roadhouse meal something with b-b-q beef?

Today I set up a winter habitat for the same two female desert tortoises that have occupied it for the past 3 winters. This will be their 4th. The one, Mi-shell, is my first tortoise. She has an abscess on her nose that I can't get rid of. It hasn't caused her a problem for over a year, but it's still a bit swollen and I'm afraid to allow hibernation.

The other one, Skinny, is a very large female that just has skin draped over bones. While up in the winter habitat she has a good appetite, but over the summer she gets thin. I try to feed her when she's out in the habitat, but I really don't think she grazes on her own. This winter I'm going to try to get her interested in Mazuri. It's known for putting weight on a tortoise.

The russians are now in their hibernaculum, safely tucked away until spring.

I have three juvenile desert tortoises that I'll be boxing up in shredded paper in a couple days and putting them into the chest-type, disconnected freezer.

There's a bunch of yard work needs doing. Tomorrow's another day.


----------



## Jacqui

I had sirloin with chili and Caesar salad, no BBQ.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne what happened with DT you were not sure of the sex on that had a funny scute?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Does anybody talk to Kerryanne?


----------



## Jacqui

It is a beautiful start to the day with the sun just coloring the horizon, before it shows itself. Hope where ever you are, your day is starting (or ending) as stunningly.


----------



## Jacqui

It's a Chi tea from Scooters sorta day


----------



## sibi

maggie3fan said:


> Happy Saturday.......I found out Thursday, that my diagnosis of a fatal disease was wrong. The only thing that's wrong with my brain is 50 years of drug abuse and alcoholism. I had 3 MRI's 2 cat scans and a PET scan. in one day, what a thrill. The PET scan found nothing, as my pet turtle was in my purse, not on me. Why would they look for pets on ya in the first place?
> Well, I'm going over to a Sulcata forum, adios



Great news Maggie! Stay healthy.


----------



## sibi

Good Sun day


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I had sirloin with chili and Caesar salad, no BBQ.



M-m-m! I'd love me a good sirloin!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne what happened with DT you were not sure of the sex on that had a funny scute?



I'll have to look back at my old posts and try to find what you're talking about. They all swim together in the back recesses of my mind and merge together in my memory. I DO have three juveniles still here and one of them has aberrant scutes. Was it one of the group that were kept together in a small square aquarium? If so, then I'm keeping the one with the aberrant scute pattern.  Or was it Bondo, James Bondo? I'm keeping him too, since I adopted out all the males I had here.



Jacqui said:


> It is a beautiful start to the day with the sun just coloring the horizon, before it shows itself. Hope where ever you are, your day is starting (or ending) as stunningly.



I went out at zero dark thirty (that's before sunrise) so I haven't seen the sky. There's too many trees and building on the east side of my property to get a good look at the sunrise anyway. I'll have to take your word for it.




Jacqui said:


> It's a Chi tea from Scooters sorta day



I've not tasted chi tea. Good, huh?


----------



## Jacqui

After killing a couple of hours on the way home, I stopped at this small place that just started doing a Sunday brunch buffet. Yummy!


----------



## Jacqui

Yes, I think Bondo was the name.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> M-m-m! I'd love me a good sirloin!



Me too, but my teeth only can handle nice tender ones.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yes, I think Bondo was the name.



I think it's the first time he's been with girls maybe ever, but at any rate, for a very long time. I have to watch the desert tortoise yard throughout the day to make sure he's right side up. He's really trying to breed those girls, and they're not havin' any of it!

At first, I tried to pick the bondo off his shell, but after you named him for me (Bondo, James Bondo), I decided to just leave it on. The shell is healed and the bondo is no longer required, but it's not causing any harm or discomfort.


----------



## Yvonne G

What nice weather! It's just great working-outside weather. I was able to mark off 4 things from my to-do list this morning. Of course, there's a whole page more to do, but tomorrow's another day, they tell me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Gosh, no one has posted on the chat since this a.m.? Where are you all?

We're supposed to get a bit of rain tonight. So in order to get ready for that prediction, I've got my sprinklers running.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Gosh, no one has posted on the chat since this a.m.? Where are you all?
> 
> We're supposed to get a bit of rain tonight. So in order to get ready for that prediction, I've got my sprinklers running.



I was sleeping.


----------



## Jacqui

My second oldest dog died yesterday. Raindrops was really my daughter's dog, but you know how that goes. I believe she was about 16 years old. Now this morning my oldest dog refused the morning treat of peanut butter. This way I can spend the day worrying about her. She, Balarney, is over 18.


----------



## Jacqui

Looks to be another nice day here. Not like the other night, when I left the mulberry leaves I collected for folks outside and the "slight chance" of rain ended up a bunch of rain. Still haven't gotten myself to collect new leaves.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> My second oldest dog died yesterday. Raindrops was really my daughter's dog, but you know how that goes. I believe she was about 16 years old. Now this morning my oldest dog refused the morning treat of peanut butter. This way I can spend the day worrying about her. She, Balarney, is over 18.



Aw, that's too bad, Jacqui. It's hard to lose them, even though you know it's coming. 



Jacqui said:


> Looks to be another nice day here. Not like the other night, when I left the mulberry leaves I collected for folks outside and the "slight chance" of rain ended up a bunch of rain. Still haven't gotten myself to collect new leaves.



I've noticed that the leaves on my mulberry tree have turned brittle. They're still green, but crinkle and break very easily. It's nice of you to share.


----------



## Jacqui

Some of mine are green and dried, some yellow/brown and dry, some branches are bare and a couple still have green leaves. Won't be nice, if I don't get my butt in gear and repick them their leaves.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I'll have to look back at my old posts and try to find what you're talking about. They all swim together in the back recesses of my mind and merge together in my memory. I DO have three juveniles still here and one of them has aberrant scutes. Was it one of the group that were kept together in a small square aquarium? If so, then I'm keeping the one with the aberrant scute pattern. Or was it Bondo, James Bondo? I'm keeping him too, since I adopted out all the males I had here.
> 
> 
> 
> I went out at zero dark thirty (that's before sunrise) so I haven't seen the sky. There's too many trees and building on the east side of my property to get a good look at the sunrise anyway. I'll have to take your word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not tasted chi tea. Good, huh?


you did too, then you sent it to me.......I love it! ......It's Chai


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui.....I'm sincerely sorry about your dog. There is quite no other pain like it.


----------



## Yvonne G

the tea I sent you had another type mixed into the same tea bag. Whatever it was, I didn't like it.


----------



## mike taylor

Home made jambalaya is cooking ! Yummy stuffs right here !


----------



## Yvonne G

♫ ♫"...My Yvonne, the sweetest one, on the bayou!" ♪ ♫


----------



## Yvonne G

I put up another box of hibernating tortoises this a.m. I have three juvenile desert tortoises - one I'm keeping because it has aberrant scutes, one is placed but not as yet picked up and the third is still waiting for a new home. So all I have left to do for winter is put up those tiny twinkle Christmas lights around my large Euphorbia tree and jade plants and wrap my front porch with plastic to protect said plants. I can probably get that done tomorrow. I've never left the jades out before, but hopefully the lights and plastic will protect them.

My desert and Texas tortoises are not hibernating yet. Good thing because the leaves are still on the trees (I use the fallen leaves to cover their hibernaculum). In fact, I saw the Texas tortoises eating fallen leaves yesterday, so they're not even close to hibernating yet.

Where the heck is everyone?


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise

wow big thread


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> wow big thread



sarcasm will get you no where here. Nobody but me left, and you're too new to take me on. You don't like it here, go to the Cold Dark Room, there's always some chat happening there. 'course their accent is hard to follow at times.......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> wow big thread




How big is your tortoise?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

So here it is, the day I finally get my car back. As I walked up to it, in the Oregon rain, I notice some scratches on the passenger door, more scratches on the front fender, the complete front bumper assembly is missing patches of paint, the rear bumper assembly is missing patches of paint. The IROC-Z letters are crooked, the mirror has so much overspray on it, it is unusable. The ground effects are crooked and funky. Oh and not that I noticed, but the paint not only did not match, it had no gold metal flake in it.. My head came off and rolled across the floor shooting sparks. When I reasonably asked nicely why the car was in that condition, I was told, the paint guy said that accident damage had to have happened in 3 different wrecks. I asked him if he was calling me a liar, he said yes, so we MFed each other for a while, then he told me I could not have my car until I signed some papers, so I knocked the keys out of his hand, told him to "go **** yourself" and kinda broke traction in a puddle that happened right in front of him. Big rooster tails, LOL, made me feel good. So he hollered he was calling the cops on me, so I stopped and said in front of witnesses, "if the cops actually come to my house I'll give you my car". It costs too much for them to have to pay the SWAT team every time someone calls the cops on me. Somebody told them I had an AR-15 and some Glock 9's. Heck, I don't have any guns, but they get the SWAT team then search for these invisible guns. Every time. Back to the car, the lawyer came and looked at it, we're gonna sue Budget and make them paint the whole car.....yaaaaa hooooooo. Anyway, my today sucked....


----------



## sibi

Wow! A lot has happens. I've been busy with Baby Runt's shed and nursing myself from diseases that just rob me of happiness. Sorry Jacqui about your dog. I don't think I can deal with death too well. I'm so near it myself that I can't see straight. I don't want to deal with pain especially when it comes to animals. When will all this suffering and?!?


----------



## sibi

maggie3fan said:


> Jacqui.....I'm sincerely sorry about your dog. There is quite no other pain like it.


Except the pain of the death of a son or daughter. My daughter is so beyond herself with grief. She lost her son, my grandson, a little over a year ago. She feels she has no one left cause her step dad just wrote her a letter telling her he doesn't want anything to do with her or my other daughter. He's only wanting his blood son and blames me for everything bad in his miserable life. My heart breaks for her right now.


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise

maggie3fan said:


> How big is your tortoise?


Funny enough I don't have one yet. But here's my 3 toed


----------



## Jacqui

Good totally Tuesday to all of you!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Home made jambalaya is cooking ! Yummy stuffs right here !



Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Jacqui.....I'm sincerely sorry about your dog. There is quite no other pain like it.



It's ok. I know she was old, but it sorta came out of the blue. Now when Balarnet dies, none of you want to be near me.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Where the heck is everyone?



Working and sleeping are my excuses.


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie, sorry about your car. Shame folks don't take pride in their work any more.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Except the pain of the death of a son or daughter. My daughter is so beyond herself with grief. She lost her son, my grandson, a little over a year ago. She feels she has no one left cause her step dad just wrote her a letter telling her he doesn't want anything to do with her or my other daughter. He's only wanting his blood son and blames me for everything bad in his miserable life. My heart breaks for her right now.



I can not imagine losing one of my kids.


----------



## Jacqui

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> Funny enough I don't have one yet. But here's my 3 toed
> View attachment 190360



so you are getting this one?


----------



## sibi

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Good morning!



Hi pretty lady!


----------



## Jacqui

Mike, this is my baby red ear...


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Hi pretty lady!


Hi there  I'm so thrilled that Baby Runt made the calendar for next year! She's a real pretty lady. You know, she's about 7 years old now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Gosh...a whole lot of tribulation on the chat. So sorry to hear what's going on with you and your family, Sylvia. Your poor daughter. 

Bad news about your car, Maggie. I know you were anxious to have it back, but I wouldn't have accepted it in that condition.

My trouble seems so trivial compared to you all. My computer has re-set itself to large. Everything I open is large. I've gone to 'settings' on Google Chrome and fixed it, but when I close it and open it again, it's large. I can 'alt' '-' until I get the size I want, but I have to do it every time. I can't get it to set permanently.

I'm going to the post office this a.m. to see how much it will cost to mail our calendars so Josh can get going on setting up the sale page. 

Later...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

sibi said:


> Except the pain of the death of a son or daughter. My daughter is so beyond herself with grief. She lost her son, my grandson, a little over a year ago. She feels she has no one left cause her step dad just wrote her a letter telling her he doesn't want anything to do with her or my other daughter. He's only wanting his blood son and blames me for everything bad in his miserable life. My heart breaks for her right now.



Sounds just like my exfamily. I have 3 adult children, none speak to me. I have a sister older than Y, we don't speak to her. So dysfunctional. In December I'm having a great granddaughter, but I am told that after 27 years my grand daughter is not my grand daughter, and the great grand daughter is not mine either.
That's a pretty good pain too. How does she not be my grand daughter after she has been for 27 years? The love just stops or what??? And people wonder why I'm such a *****. Maybe cause they've killed my heart.
But it's ok, I'm used to it by now.The only family is I have now is Y.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I can not imagine losing one of my kids.



I'd be glad to lose all 3 of mine....oh wait, I have lost them, oh well. They're still alive I guess. They don't talk to me.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> the tea I sent you had another type mixed into the same tea bag. Whatever it was, I didn't like it.




Chai spice.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

sibi said:


> Except the pain of the death of a son or daughter. My daughter is so beyond herself with grief. She lost her son, my grandson, a little over a year ago. She feels she has no one left cause her step dad just wrote her a letter telling her he doesn't want anything to do with her or my other daughter. He's only wanting his blood son and blames me for everything bad in his miserable life. My heart breaks for her right now.



He sounds like a jerk. How mean is that? But it's exactly what my "grand daughter and her other gramma are doing to me" I was a good enough gramma for 27 years, .....so **** them. I don't need anybody in my life. "cept my sister..


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Gosh...a whole lot of tribulation on the chat. So sorry to hear what's going on with you and your family, Sylvia. Your poor daughter.
> 
> Bad news about your car, Maggie. I know you were anxious to have it back, but I wouldn't have accepted it in that condition.
> 
> My trouble seems so trivial compared to you all. My computer has re-set itself to large. Everything I open is large. I've gone to 'settings' on Google Chrome and fixed it, but when I close it and open it again, it's large. I can 'alt' '-' until I get the size I want, but I have to do it every time. I can't get it to set permanently.
> 
> I'm going to the post office this a.m. to see how much it will cost to mail our calendars so Josh can get going on setting up the sale page.
> 
> Later...


My computer is screwing up too. One won't connect to any server, and this piece of **** won't accept either the code they give me or the same password it's been since the damn thing was new. I'm close to throwing them both out and using my bill money to buy another one, one that works.

I hate computers, too bad they are the only way I communicate. Thinking about stopping that too. Nobody cares. So why put myself thru all this stress. I wish I had enough guts to pull a Thelma and Louise. Some days are simply awful.


----------



## sibi

maggie3fan said:


> Sounds just like my exfamily. I have 3 adult children, none speak to me. I have a sister older than Y, we don't speak to her. So dysfunctional. In December I'm having a great granddaughter, but I am told that after 27 years my grand daughter is not my grand daughter, and the great grand daughter is not mine either.
> That's a pretty good pain too. How does she not be my grand daughter after she has been for 27 years? The love just stops or what??? And people wonder why I'm such a *****. Maybe cause they've killed my heart.
> But it's ok, I'm used to it by now.The only family is I have now is Y.



Family are the people who love you inspire of it all. Family will be by your side when the whole world crashes in on you. Family are the ones who accept you no matter what. So, even though you loved people who you thought were family, it still hurts to find they don't feel the same way. I've suffered from a dysfunctional family life. I have three children; my two daughters turned to drugs and alcohol to ease the pains of life. My only son, from a former marriage seems normal enough, and is very successful; yet, he is now realizing that there are patterns in his life that reflect my failed marriages. Funny how life gets so screwed up. Maggie, we haven't met, and I don't know you well, but I like you and the way you think and feel. Family is all over the place. It's a matter of just recognizing who they are.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> It's ok. I know she was old, but it sorta came out of the blue. Now when Balarnet dies, none of you want to be near me.



Everybody gathered around me when Bob died. It helps to know that other people are mourning with you. I still cry daily over his grave and it's been 14 months now. Somethings you never get over. I still feel like he just died yesterday. My life is so different without him. I don't dig him up anymore. But I don't care about much either.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

sibi said:


> Family are the people who love you inspire of it all. Family will be by your side when the whole world crashes in on you. Family are the ones who accept you no matter what. So, even though you loved people who you thought were family, it still hurts to find they don't feel the same way. I've suffered from a dysfunctional family life. I have three children; my two daughters turned to drugs and alcohol to ease the pains of life. My only son, from a former marriage seems normal enough, and is very successful; yet, he is now realizing that there are patterns in his life that reflect my failed marriages. Funny how life gets so screwed up. Maggie, we haven't met, and I don't know you well, but I like you and the way you think and feel. Family is all over the place. It's a matter of just recognizing who they are.



Thanks, Sylvia, it helps to know others understand.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Hi there  I'm so thrilled that Baby Runt made the calendar for next year! She's a real pretty lady. You know, she's about 7 years old now.



Her survival and new lease on life is all from you.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I can not imagine losing one of my kids.



mine are lost (sorta) already. They are mostly mad because I didn't spend enough time with them. I worked 3 or 4 part time jobs to put food on the table. I guess that was wrong. So **** them too. I don't NEED anyone.
My today is gonna suck too.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Sounds just like my exfamily. I have 3 adult children, none speak to me. I have a sister older than Y, we don't speak to her. So dysfunctional. In December I'm having a great granddaughter, but I am told that after 27 years my grand daughter is not my grand daughter, and the great grand daughter is not mine either.
> That's a pretty good pain too. How does she not be my grand daughter after she has been for 27 years? The love just stops or what??? And people wonder why I'm such a *****. Maybe cause they've killed my heart.
> But it's ok, I'm used to it by now.The only family is I have now is Y.



*hugs*, but Y would be pretty good as a choice for only one.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Everybody gathered around me when Bob died. It helps to know that other people are mourning with you. I still cry daily over his grave and it's been 14 months now. Somethings you never get over. I still feel like he just died yesterday. My life is so different without him. I don't dig him up anymore. But I don't care about much either.



I was beside her when she was born and she has been my best friend since. The hole she will leave in my heart will be huge. My human children are jealous of her because of how much she means to me.


----------



## sibi

A


maggie3fan said:


> mine are lost (sorta) already. They are mostly mad because I didn't spend enough time with them. I worked 3 or 4 part time jobs to put food on the table. I guess that was wrong. So **** them too. I don't NEED anyone.
> My today is gonna suck too.


Aw, Maggie, don't think like that. The key to changing things around is positive thinking. Our moods are our biggest enemies. People, yes, even strangers, care about you. That has to count for something. Find something that brings a smile to your face, and dwell on that. You do have friends that care about you!


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> I was beside her when she was born and she has been my best friend since. The hole she will leave in my heart will be huge. My human children are jealous of her because of how much she means to me.


Oh God Jacqui, this is gonna be so bad. I can only imagine how it will feel for you. Really, it's not unlike losing a child. I've been thinking of my beloved Beasty Boy. Like Maggie, I have a special bond with this monster boy. My fear is that he'll have the same issues that Bob had, an oversized bladder stone. I can't imagine that pain. In fact, I don't want to even think about it. It's too painful. On top of that, I've got my little girl, Baby Runt, to worry about every day. I know she's suffering with her crooked spine. She's so 100% dependent on me to give her what she needs daily. I think about my eventual death everyday and what would happen to her when that happens. I would want her to stay in Florida since it's a warmer state, and she'll only suffer in the cold. But, I can't find someone who'll be as dedicated as I am in caring for her.every need. I'm seriously thinking of having her euthanized when I die so that she'll never have to suffer neglect or pain. It would be the most humanely thing to do.


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Wow! A lot has happens. I've been busy with Baby Runt's shed and nursing myself from diseases that just rob me of happiness. Sorry Jacqui about your dog. I don't think I can deal with death too well. I'm so near it myself that I can't see straight. I don't want to deal with pain especially when it comes to animals. When will all this suffering and?!?





maggie3fan said:


> Jacqui.....I'm sincerely sorry about your dog. There is quite no other pain like it.



What happened here? I was in Orlando for three days and come back here to read all this bad news.......


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> What happened here? I was in Orlando for three days and come back here to read all this bad news.......



One of my dogs died is all. Then we went on to serious issues like families no longer wanting this or that member, ect..,


----------



## Jacqui

Orlando, like in Florida !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Gosh...a whole lot of tribulation on the chat. So sorry to hear what's going on with you and your family, Sylvia. Your poor daughter.
> 
> Bad news about your car, Maggie. I know you were anxious to have it back, but I wouldn't have accepted it in that condition.
> 
> My trouble seems so trivial compared to you all. My computer has re-set itself to large. Everything I open is large. I've gone to 'settings' on Google Chrome and fixed it, but when I close it and open it again, it's large. I can 'alt' '-' until I get the size I want, but I have to do it every time. I can't get it to set permanently.
> 
> I'm going to the post office this a.m. to see how much it will cost to mail our calendars so Josh can get going on setting up the sale page.
> 
> Later...




LOL!!!So hard. I didn't "accept" it in this condition, I stole it back. I didn't sign any release. The lawyer is going after Budget to make them paint the whole car. I wouldn't let Main Auto body touch any part of my car ever again. I grabbed the keys outa the guys hand and left, quickly, sorry about the puddle.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I can not imagine losing one of my kids.



My second son died in February '83 and my husband died in July '83. I totally understand when someone says a family member died.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> What happened here? I was in Orlando for three days and come back here to read all this bad news.......



Did you meet any Forum members while in Florida?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Orlando, like in Florida !


Yes 。To attend a trade show. Nothing glamor. lots walking and walking and walking. I'm so tired even in my "walking shoes......Then an hour delay on my way back added more stress....Didn't get home till midnight.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Did you meet any Forum members while in Florida?


It was business with my two other partner.


----------



## bouaboua

Then I'm heading back to China tonight. . Come back before Thanksgiving. 

And, I casted my absentee ballot last week.


----------



## pugsandkids

Hi all, I recently left a 5yr stint as a medical assistant to manage my husbands plumbing shop. Learning curves suck, especially when it's your own business and you feel like you should know everything 

So, I'm kicking back with a chocolate bar and some adorable tort pics until I'm ready to tackle things again


----------



## MPRC

pugsandkids said:


> Hi all, I recently left a 5yr stint as a medical assistant to manage my husbands plumbing shop. Learning curves suck, especially when it's your own business and you feel like you should know everything
> 
> So, I'm kicking back with a chocolate bar and some adorable tort pics until I'm ready to tackle things again



I do this daily. Self employment takes a lot of discipline. I make check lists and do a lot of things on a timer, ie Spending 20 minutes on marketing, 30 minutes on tax etc.


----------



## pugsandkids

LaDukePhoto said:


> I do this daily. Self employment takes a lot of discipline.



Yes it does. We've had the biz for 10 yrs and the first five I managed it, however it was small and so were my kids so I didn't give it as much attention as I should have. Now it's grown by leaps and bounds, which is great, just means I don't know everything anymore.


----------



## TheSulcata

Here is my year old sulcata


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> My second son died in February '83 and my husband died in July '83. I totally understand when someone says a family member died.


Omg, Yvonne. You've had your fill of grief! So sorry we got on this morbid subject.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Yes 。To attend a trade show. Nothing glamor. lots walking and walking and walking. I'm so tired even in my "walking shoes......Then an hour delay on my way back added more stress....Didn't get home till midnight.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Omg, Yvonne. You've had your fill of grief! So sorry we got on this morbid subject.



blame it all on me


----------



## Yvonne G

pugsandkids said:


> Hi all, I recently left a 5yr stint as a medical assistant to manage my husbands plumbing shop. Learning curves suck, especially when it's your own business and you feel like you should know everything
> 
> So, I'm kicking back with a chocolate bar and some adorable tort pics until I'm ready to tackle things again



Talk about culture shock...and to top it off, having to work with your husband! OH NO!!


----------



## Yvonne G

TheSulcata said:


> View attachment 190418
> 
> 
> Here is my year old sulcata



Glad to see you here on our "chat" thread. What can we call you? (I'm Yvonne)


----------



## Yvonne G

sibi said:


> Omg, Yvonne. You've had your fill of grief! So sorry we got on this morbid subject.



Sometimes it's good to let others know appx. what's going on in your life. It helps us to interact with you. I don't remember anything about that year. I went to work and lived my life, but the year is not in my memory bank.


----------



## Yvonne G

In case you all haven't seen it, you can now order your 2017 Forum calendar:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/pages/store/

We don't have them yet, so don't expect a quick turn-around, but we'll fill the orders just as soon as we get the calendars.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> blame it all on me



...and your poor little doggy. My Misty is about 3, so I'm hoping for quite a few more years with her, but I can imagine what you're going through. Do you have any pictures of your little doggy?


----------



## TheSulcata

You can call me old bob XD


----------



## Maggie Cummings

TheSulcata said:


> You can call me old bob XD



You can't be Bob, that's taken.Welcome to the forum. Bob is my avatar....see? Here's my year old Pansy, with Knobby. Nothing is known about him.




and my 2 yr old Sam, taking his morning swim. He's 8 pounds. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MPRC

Moving sucks almost as much as the hunt for a new dwelling. I'm starting to lose hope of finding a new place to live that meets our requirements.


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> Sometimes it's good to let others know appx. what's going on in your life. It helps us to interact with you. I don't remember anything about that year. I went to work and lived my life, but the year is not in my memory bank.



I hear you. That's why my philosophy is, "Be kind to everybody, cause you never know how bad they've had it."


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LaDukePhoto said:


> Moving sucks almost as much as the hunt for a new dwelling. I'm starting to lose hope of finding a new place to live that meets our requirements.



Holy crap, I thought you were moved and all settled. What happened?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> *hugs*, but Y would be pretty good as a choice for only one.



That's true, but we are exact opposites. She does not approve of most of what I do, and she only likes me cause I make her.......


----------



## TheSulcata

maggie3fan said:


> You can't be Bob, that's taken.Welcome to the forum. Bob is my avatar....see? Here's my year old Pansy, with Knobby. Nothing is known about him.
> 
> View attachment 190447
> 
> 
> and my 2 yr old Sam, taking his morning swim. He's 8 pounds. Welcome to the forum.
> 
> View attachment 190448



I'm sorry, I'm old bob


----------



## Maggie Cummings

sibi said:


> Oh God Jacqui, this is gonna be so bad. I can only imagine how it will feel for you. Really, it's not unlike losing a child. I've been thinking of my beloved Beasty Boy. Like Maggie, I have a special bond with this monster boy. My fear is that he'll have the same issues that Bob had, an oversized bladder stone. I can't imagine that pain. In fact, I don't want to even think about it. It's too painful. On top of that, I've got my little girl, Baby Runt, to worry about every day. I know she's suffering with her crooked spine. She's so 100% dependent on me to give her what she needs daily. I think about my eventual death everyday and what would happen to her when that happens. I would want her to stay in Florida since it's a warmer state, and she'll only suffer in the cold. But, I can't find someone who'll be as dedicated as I am in caring for her.every need. I'm seriously thinking of having her euthanized when I die so that she'll never have to suffer neglect or pain. It would be the most humanely thing to do.



No it wouldn't. Give her the chance to be loved by someone else. You and I are not the only people in the tortoise world who care about the deformed ones. Jacqui is another. Heather is another. So give her a chance. Find her potential new keeper now, instead of waiting until it's too late......then you keep her until you can't anymore, and the person you chose will take her then.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

TheSulcata said:


> I'm sorry, I'm old bob



Old bob is kewl, I'm Maggie3fan. I like cars, tortoises and NASCAR.......not much for people tho....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> In case you all haven't seen it, you can now order your 2017 Forum calendar:
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/pages/store/
> 
> We don't have them yet, so don't expect a quick turn-around, but we'll fill the orders just as soon as we get the calendars.



oh goody


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> Holy crap, I thought you were moved and all settled. What happened?



A series of unfortunate events that have left me feeling pretty hopeless. I just want to find a place to settle into and call home. 2016 can go suck eggs. It's been miserable.


----------



## sibi

maggie3fan said:


> No it wouldn't. Give her the chance to be loved by someone else. You and I are not the only people in the tortoise world who care about the deformed ones. Jacqui is another. Heather is another. So give her a chance. Find her potential new keeper now, instead of waiting until it's too late......then you keep her until you can't anymore, and the person you chose will take her then.



Well,, I asked Jacqui if she'd take her. Jacqui said she'd be honored. But here's the thing. I really want her to stay in Florida. I've given it a lot of thought. She can't help herself and she'll suffer if she is not kept in a warm and humid environment. So, unless I have no choice, and Jacqui is still able and willing, I'll make sure she gets to Jacqui. It's just so far away and much colder than she's used to. Ideally, if someone here who lives in a warm climate and is experienced can take her, I can rest in peace that she'll be taken good care of. I just don't know who


----------



## sibi

LaDukePhoto said:


> A series of unfortunate events that have left me feeling pretty hopeless. I just want to find a place to settle into and call home. 2016 can go suck eggs. It's been miserable.


Aw...


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> My second oldest dog died yesterday. Raindrops was really my daughter's dog, but you know how that goes. I believe she was about 16 years old. Now this morning my oldest dog refused the morning treat of peanut butter. This way I can spend the day worrying about her. She, Balarney, is over 18.


I'm very sorry. It is so difficult to lose an animal. Personally I am much closer to my pets then I am most people. Just the fact that your dogs have made it to 16 and 18 shows how good of care you have taken of them. Maybe the older dog is just a little upset, they know when their people are upset.
My dog actually made it to 15, she's 15 as of this week. She is fading though. I know a hard decision is coming. And today I found out my cat has acute kidney failure and the vet is not very optimistic about his recovery. Soon I will not have any more fluffy animals around. Tortoises and chickens are nice but they're not very cuddly :-(


----------



## sibi

leigti said:


> I'm very sorry. It is so difficult to lose an animal. Personally I am much closer to my pets then I am most people. Just the fact that your dogs have made it to 16 and 18 shows how good of care you have taken of them. Maybe the older dog is just a little upset, they know when their people are upset.
> My dog actually made it to 15, she's 15 as of this week. She is fading though. I know a hard decision is coming. And today I found out my cat has acute kidney failure and the vet is not very optimistic about his recovery. Soon I will not have any more fluffy animals around. Tortoises and chickens are nice but they're not very cuddly :-(



Funny that many animal lovers get along better with animals than with people. Certainly that's the case with me too. I know Maggie is like that too. I think it's because animals don't do mean things to humans. Animals are innocent and love unconditionally. People could be so cruel, mean, revengeful, spiteful, jealous, backstabbers, should I go on?


----------



## leigti

So true, so true. I had a T-shirt once that said "the more people I know the more I love my dog"


----------



## leigti




----------



## bouaboua

I'm sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeepy!


----------



## Yvonne G

TheSulcata said:


> I'm sorry, I'm old bob



Hey, "Old Bob"! Glad to have you here. Tell us a bit about yourself and your tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I'm sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeepy!



So go to bed.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

This bug showed up out of nowhere yesterday as I was getting ready to put oil in a chainsaw. I don't know what it is but is neat looking and in no hurry to get away


----------



## TheSulcata

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, "Old Bob"! Glad to have you here. Tell us a bit about yourself and your tortoises.



Hey, I live in Texas, and I've always loved reptiles I have 2 year and a half year old sulcatas, and... I love cats!


----------



## Yvonne G

Me too. I live about 5 miles east of the small town of Clovis, and when people think about taking their unwanted cats "out to the country" they bring them here and drop them off. And because I always have cat food out for my own crew, any strays that are dropped off gradually gravitate to my property. I trap them, have them spayed or neutered then release them back "out in the country." I haven't lost one yet. Right now I have on inside cat and four outside cats. Some of my crew:


----------



## TheSulcata

That one that is grey and orange and has green eyes looks just like mine


----------



## TheSulcata

I wish I had that many cats XD


----------



## Yvonne G

TheSulcata said:


> That one that is grey and orange and has green eyes looks just like mine



That's Lady Grey. She also has an extra toe on each front foot.


----------



## Yvonne G

TheSulcata said:


> I wish I had that many cats XD



Some of those have long since crossed over the Rainbow Bridge. The only ones I have now are the gray and white (I actually have two of these) , the black, Lady Grey, and one I forgot to show you, Spencer:


----------



## Maggie Cummings

leigti said:


> View attachment 190469
> View attachment 190470




Both beautiful animals.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Hey, @Old Bob.....I love cats too....These are mine I only have 2 as I am not a hoarder.....and both of mine are inside cats.....this is Maks, she's a purrfect tuxedo, weighs 20 pounds is 7 years.






This is Lil Roxie. She's 17 years and 6 pounds. She has bad hips and sleeps on my bed 24/7. Here she's playing with her favorite toy.....She's a pretty sweet girl


----------



## MPRC

Since this is Cat-Chat now, here's "Happy" (as named by a 3 y/o) She's the only furball here. I prefer the shell babies, personally, but she's a package deal that came with my BF. 





And gratuitous tortles: 




Anyone want to play "Name that Tortoise"? (Hint: Ruby and Squirt were MIA)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's a picture of my "bestest buddie" Baxter. He's a tough coot but has mellowed lots in his older age.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here is Nigel Carothers, cat of action and adventure. Regardless of his tough-guy name, he's a full on creampuff. Technically he's my cat, but he adopted our reclusive roommate and is his best friend now.


Yup, creampuff as he takes on an open mouth Dobberman, (Ava)!


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's a picture of my "bestest buddie" Baxter. He's a tough coot but has mellowed lots in his older age.
> View attachment 190551



Hey Cowboy! Where my favorite cat, Ricky? Love Creampuff and the black and white too.


----------



## leigti

I thought this was cute.



I think we should replace chickens with tortoises and make that the new Tortoise Forum T-shirt 


And just one more random picture.


----------



## sibi

leigti said:


> View attachment 190563
> 
> I thought this was cute.
> View attachment 190564
> View attachment 190565
> 
> I think we should replace chickens with tortoises and make that the new Tortoise Forum T-shirt
> View attachment 190566
> 
> And just one more random picture.


Real cute. Love the t-short idea!


----------



## leigti

Thanks. My orthodox priest really loved that last one


----------



## leigti

Here's a 70s flashback for everybody. My sister just found this picture in a pile of old photographs my grandma had. That is me and my cat Sleepy.


----------



## leigti

Well crap, let's try that again.


----------



## MPRC

Well, I can play the "funny photo" game too.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay, I am a hoarder, actually I just get a lot of ferals calling my place home, so here are a couple of mine in keeping with today's theme


----------



## pugsandkids

I grew up way out in the boonies, and thanks to people ditching their cats, and me being the one to find them. My poor parents had 6 cats when I moved out Seriously, I'd rather people fed, spayed/neutered and let them be, then did nothing. Now I have one kitty. His mama was a stray who had a litter of kittens in my closet, then hit the road when they were 3wks old, leaving guess who to bottle feed 5 kittens? He's 14 now and spry as ever. This was taken today, he runs up to the car when I get home and waits for me to get out.


----------



## sibi

pugsandkids said:


> I grew up way out in the boonies, and thanks to people ditching their cats, and me being the one to find them. My poor parents had 6 cats when I moved out Seriously, I'd rather people fed, spayed/neutered and let them be, then did nothing. Now I have one kitty. His mama was a stray who had a litter of kittens in my closet, then hit the road when they were 3wks old, leaving guess who to bottle feed 5 kittens? He's 14 now and spry as ever. This was taken today, he runs up to the car when I get home and waits for me to get out.
> View attachment 190591


Aw...


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Okay, I am a hoarder, actually I just get a lot of ferals calling my place home, so here are a couple of mine in keeping with today's theme
> View attachment 190583
> View attachment 190584


I wish I lived in a few acres of land so that I can have any animal come and get food and love.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good Morning my Lady! ! !


----------



## TheSulcata

Yvonne G said:


> Me too. I live about 5 miles east of the small town of Clovis, and when people think about taking their unwanted cats "out to the country" they bring them here and drop them off. And because I always have cat food out for my own crew, any strays that are dropped off gradually gravitate to my property. I trap them, have them spayed or neutered then release them back "out in the country." I haven't lost one yet. Right now I have on inside cat and four outside cats. Some of my crew:
> 
> View attachment 190520
> View attachment 190522
> View attachment 190523
> View attachment 190524
> View attachment 190525
> View attachment 190526
> View attachment 190527
> View attachment 190528
> View attachment 190529
> View attachment 190530
> View attachment 190531






Here are my two cats


----------



## TheSulcata

The little orange one is leia and the big gray one is rocky


----------



## Jacqui

It sure is foggy here, but no sign of the werewolf....


----------



## TheSulcata

Yvonne G said:


> Me too. I live about 5 miles east of the small town of Clovis, and when people think about taking their unwanted cats "out to the country" they bring them here and drop them off. And because I always have cat food out for my own crew, any strays that are dropped off gradually gravitate to my property. I trap them, have them spayed or neutered then release them back "out in the country." I haven't lost one yet. Right now I have on inside cat and four outside cats. Some of my crew:
> 
> View attachment 190520
> View attachment 190522
> View attachment 190523
> View attachment 190524
> View attachment 190525
> View attachment 190526
> View attachment 190527
> View attachment 190528
> View attachment 190529
> View attachment 190530
> View attachment 190531



Hey you only live like 3 hours drive from me!


----------



## Jacqui

TheSulcata said:


> The little orange one is leia and the big gray one is rocky



They look sweet


----------



## Jacqui

TheSulcata said:


> Hey you only live like 3 hours drive from me!



Wish I could say that. (sniffle sniffle)


----------



## TheSulcata

Lol thanks


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Okay, I am a hoarder, actually I just get a lot of ferals calling my place home, so here are a couple of mine in keeping with today's theme
> View attachment 190583
> View attachment 190584



I LOVE the kitty on the chair. What a pretty little thing!


----------



## Yvonne G

pugsandkids said:


> I grew up way out in the boonies, and thanks to people ditching their cats, and me being the one to find them. My poor parents had 6 cats when I moved out Seriously, I'd rather people fed, spayed/neutered and let them be, then did nothing. Now I have one kitty. His mama was a stray who had a litter of kittens in my closet, then hit the road when they were 3wks old, leaving guess who to bottle feed 5 kittens? He's 14 now and spry as ever. This was taken today, he runs up to the car when I get home and waits for me to get out.
> View attachment 190591



I have one that greets me when I drive in too. Kinda' nice.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Hey, Jacqui! Ready for another grueling day at Bedrock?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It sure is foggy here, but no sign of the werewolf....



I was watching the weather map for the nation last evening. It's really amazing how different your weather is from mine. Be safe, Jacqui.


----------



## Yvonne G

TheSulcata said:


> Hey you only live like 3 hours drive from me!



I don't think so. Aren't you in Texas? My "Clovis" is in California.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

sibi said:


> Aw...





Jacqui said:


> Okay, I am a hoarder, actually I just get a lot of ferals calling my place home, so here are a couple of mine in keeping with today's theme
> View attachment 190583
> View attachment 190584



Yep, my hoarder comment was made just for you. But I know you are more good than hoarder. I want that Duracell grey kitty, what a beauty. How about a photo of that calico baby I wanted that you never sent. How is it growing up? Beautiful? I FREAKIN LOVE CATS!!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

TheSulcata said:


> View attachment 190624
> 
> 
> Here are my two cats



My 2 cats don't even like each other......


----------



## Yvonne G

Saw this on Facebook. How cute is that?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

sibi said:


> Well,, I asked Jacqui if she'd take her. Jacqui said she'd be honored. But here's the thing. I really want her to stay in Florida. I've given it a lot of thought. She can't help herself and she'll suffer if she is not kept in a warm and humid environment. So, unless I have no choice, and Jacqui is still able and willing, I'll make sure she gets to Jacqui. It's just so far away and much colder than she's used to. Ideally, if someone here who lives in a warm climate and is experienced can take her, I can rest in peace that she'll be taken good care of. I just don't know who




Life is never ideal. Would you rather her live in a nice climate with someone who mostly ignores her? Or would you rather she be with Jacqui who would love her and hold her and treat whatever is wrong with her? Or me, my weather here is pretty crappy too, but that just means she's in the house (in a tort table with a warm humid environment), with people who are more likely to pick her up and have a conversation with her. Someone who would notice immediately something was wrong with her???? She would swim in my box turtle pool. The sun actually does shine here, we made it to triple digits this summer, Weather ain't everything You have numerous options. Plus you only have right here, right now. Stop projecting and stressing yourself out. We got your back!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Okay, I am a hoarder, actually I just get a lot of ferals calling my place home, so here are a couple of mine in keeping with today's theme
> View attachment 190583
> View attachment 190584



And that grey kitty has a male face. Is it a male? He's really pretty

And it is not up to me to judge how you live. I apologize if you thought my comment was pointed at you, it really wasn't. I'm sorry if you thought it was, sincerely. You know me, I just express my opinion, it don't mean squat. You and my sister the hoarder are the exceptions, you take care of the cats, spay, neuter, food, a home. I can't judge you for that, in fact I admire how hard to work to care for them. Just sayin.......


----------



## TheSulcata

Yvonne G said:


> I don't think so. Aren't you in Texas? My "Clovis" is in California.



Oh sorry. I misunderstood. I thought you said "me too" meaning you live in Texas too. There is a town called Clovis in Texas close to me.


----------



## sibi

maggie3fan said:


> Life is never ideal. Would you rather her live in a nice climate with someone who mostly ignores her? Or would you rather she be with Jacqui who would love her and hold her and treat whatever is wrong with her? Or me, my weather here is pretty crappy too, but that just means she's in the house (in a tort table with a warm humid environment), with people who are more likely to pick her up and have a conversation with her. Someone who would notice immediately something was wrong with her???? She would swim in my box turtle pool. The sun actually does shine here, we made it to triple digits this summer, Weather ain't everything You have numerous options. Plus you only have right here, right now. Stop projecting and stressing yourself out. We got your back!!!



I get it. I know what you're saying is true. Jacqui, or you, or someone responsible here on the forum would be better than placing her, say, in a sanctuary in sunny Florida. Just the thought of her being neglected and not noticing something isn't right with her is unbearable. I suffer each and every day with thoughts of how fragile her diet and health is, and that with a flip of a coin, she could become critical. She would need someone who is extremely knowledgeable about sulcatas who suffered with MBD. That's why I'm looking now. I don't want to wait til it's too late and I, or my husband, would have to just place her anywhere! That could never happen.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

sibi said:


> I get it. I know what you're saying is true. Jacqui, or you, or someone responsible here on the forum would be better than placing her, say, in a sanctuary in sunny Florida. Just the thought of her being neglected and not noticing something isn't right with her is unbearable. I suffer each and every day with thoughts of how fragile her diet and health is, and that with a flip of a coin, she could become critical. She would need someone who is extremely knowledgeable about sulcatas who suffered with MBD. That's why I'm looking now. I don't want to wait til it's too late and I, or my husband, would have to just place her anywhere! That could never happen.



See, so you have Jacqui or me or I volunteer Heather, and there IS always my sister, man, you are so covered, we got ya! Stop worrying about her. One of us will take and love her.......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LaDukePhoto said:


> Since this is Cat-Chat now, here's "Happy" (as named by a 3 y/o) She's the only furball here. I prefer the shell babies, personally, but she's a package deal that came with my BF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gratuitous tortles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to play "Name that Tortoise"? (Hint: Ruby and Squirt were MIA)


----------



## Maggie Cummings

All I'm trying to do is say that LaDukes BF's cat is gorgeous........


----------



## sibi

maggie3fan said:


> See, so you have Jacqui or me or I volunteer Heather, and there IS always my sister, man, you are so covered, we got ya! Stop worrying about her. One of us will take and love her.......


I already love you gal


----------



## MPRC

@maggie3fan - Here she is with her summer coat, she looks like a totally different cat depending on the time of year.


----------



## Yvonne G

I had to download a collage program to help Josh make the collage for the calendar, so I'm giving it a try here to see if I've done it correctly:

(Not for the calendar - just my test)




(I LOVE the one where she's in the hamper!)


----------



## Maggie Cummings

nice calendar


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LaDukePhoto said:


> @maggie3fan - Here she is with her summer coat, she looks like a totally different cat depending on the time of year.


Just like my Maks, a beautiful face......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

One of the experiences I've had in Oregon that I didn't see in Calif is.......now it's fall here, raining like hell. 50 degrees in the day low 40's at night. That means money for heat lamps, UVB lights, CHE killers, etc. So than rather then actually do what is the keepers responsibility, they dump them off on the crazy tortoise old lady. I now have 4 Sulcata and 15 box turtles, 2 cats and 5 birds. hahahahaha. Where I live I can only have 2 animals LOL. Who cares what I have. Jerks.....Anyway, this is what our sky looked like today...



This is Melon on the left and my 1.5 yr old on the right. Mine's named Pansy, but by Spring, both of these will be up for adoption. I will drive them to Calif and meet you at my sister's. Or I'll drive farther if I really like ya. Anyway, Melon was dropped off yesterday, with a bubbly nose and no appetite, she's supposed to be "a little over a year". To me that means she should be almost as big, give or take some.....




I set this shot up so perfectly, then discovered the batteries in the scale are dead....oops



I have Melon in a closed chamber and as soon as I get rid of the URTI I'm sure she'll be hungry and I'll put some size and weight on her. By Spring she'll be freakin beautiful, just sayin.....

Here's Pansy, she's 1,5 yrs, I've had her for a year she's 3 pounds.....she's with Knobby.



Better shot of Pansy and Knobby......



Look at the close up of Pansy in the other pix of her and Knobby....ever seen a grumpier, meaner looking Baby? She's a year old, what the heck does she have to be mad at????


Yvonne G said:


> I had to download a collage program to help Josh make the collage for the calendar, so I'm giving it a try here to see if I've done it correctly:
> 
> (Not for the calendar - just my test)
> View attachment 190680
> 
> 
> 
> (I LOVE the one where she's in the hamper!)





Yvonne G said:


> I had to download a collage program to help Josh make the collage for the calendar, so I'm giving it a try here to see if I've done it correctly:
> 
> (Not for the calendar - just my test)
> View attachment 190680
> 
> 
> 
> (I LOVE the one where she's in the hamper!)




I'm not sure how I screwed this up, but I did of course......I recognize that the "collage" is all of Molly........


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!

Sitting here waiting on a train...


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I have one that greets me when I drive in too. Kinda' nice.



I have almost the entire feral crew greet me. They never let you forget them.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, Jacqui! Ready for another grueling day at Bedrock?



Been fighting a cold or flu, so it was home from work, do basic chores and into sleep mode for me.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> My 2 cats don't even like each other......



I have a few like that.


----------



## Jacqui

Going to be in the 80s today, so at 5 am there I was in the dark putting tortoises out, including the Queen.


----------



## Jacqui

okay off to work. See you at break.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> nice calendar



It was a test picture, Maggie.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Going to be in the 80s today, so at 5 am there I was in the dark putting tortoises out, including the Queen.



Your weather really goes up and down this time of year. We're still settling into Fall. I rained all last night, but the temperature is still quite balmy and comfortable.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> okay off to work. See you at break.



Hope you feel better today.


----------



## TheSulcata

Yvonne G said:


> Hope you feel better today.


Yvonne G it seems like you are on this app all day...


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Your weather really goes up and down this time of year. We're still settling into Fall. I rained all last night, but the temperature is still quite balmy and comfortable.



Yes it does and we get heavy dews which equal a mild rain shower. We are also very windy, which I know you hate.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hope you feel better today.



Maybe a shade, but not much.


----------



## Jacqui

TheSulcata said:


> Yvonne G it seems like you are on this app all day...



Only as long as she can keep her chores at bay.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> It was a test picture, Maggie.





Yvonne G said:


> It was a test picture, Maggie.



I realize you think I am an idiot, but I was being sarcastic. Sorry that was missed. I pretty much figured out that Mollie wasn't going to be the only picture in the calendar. Besides, you think I couldn't understand when you said you were helping Josh? You think I'm stupid???
I had asked you for the name of Joe's forum, not his and Julie's names. I'm going to go back there. This place has gotten to be too boring. I am mostly ignored, Mike Taylor isn't even posting. The only real conversation is happening in that English room, and even it's mostly boring. Too many newbies asking questions then arguing with the replies. Even Tom who makes the most interesting arguments isn't posting much. Dean S sold Aladar and disappeared. Robin and Candy were a blast. Remember how Candy used to blow Mt Dew out her nose and all over her keyboard when she laughed? TFO was fun then. Now it is taking itself too seriously.
Mostly I'm tired of the threat of being banned constantly.


----------



## Yvonne G

TheSulcata said:


> Yvonne G it seems like you are on this app all day...



I sign on first thing in the a.m. and tend to my moderator duties then I go outside and sign on to my tortoise-keeping duties. After lunch I come back here to see if anything interesting is going on, and maybe once again in the early evening before vegging in front of the TV. You're not so bad yourself in the online department.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I realize you think I am an idiot, but I was being sarcastic. Sorry that was missed. I pretty much figured out that Mollie wasn't going to be the only picture in the calendar. Besides, you think I couldn't understand when you said you were helping Josh? You think I'm stupid???
> I had asked you for the name of Joe's forum, not his and Julie's names. I'm going to go back there. This place has gotten to be too boring. I am mostly ignored, Mike Taylor isn't even posting. The only real conversation is happening in that English room, and even it's mostly boring. Too many newbies asking questions then arguing with the replies. Even Tom who makes the most interesting arguments isn't posting much. Dean S sold Aladar and disappeared. Robin and Candy were a blast. Remember how Candy used to blow Mt Dew out her nose and all over her keyboard when she laughed? TFO was fun then. Now it is taking itself too seriously.
> Mostly I'm tired of the threat of being banned constantly.



Well, aren't you little miss Suzy Sunshine this a.m. On your phone message you said you couldn't remember their names, that's why I told you their names. The listserv names are [email protected] and [email protected].

I don't know why Candy isn't here anymore. It looks like she occasionally pops in and reads, but never talks. I think we're getting too big. It's not the small town feel it used to be. That's why I like our chat so much. It still maintains the small town feel, but lately hardly anyone posts here anymore. I don't remember Robin. What that crazy1? She was a lot of fun.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Well, aren't you little miss Suzy Sunshine this a.m. On your phone message you said you couldn't remember their names, that's why I told you their names. The listserv names are [email protected] and [email protected].
> 
> I don't know why Candy isn't here anymore. It looks like she occasionally pops in and reads, but never talks. I think we're getting too big. It's not the small town feel it used to be. That's why I like our chat so much. It still maintains the small town feel, but lately hardly anyone posts here anymore. I don't remember Robin. What that crazy1? She was a lot of fun.



yeah, her Crazy1. But I don't feel that on the chat. I still don't understand if Jacqui has a real job, and it's at night? Night before last the cop told me I was a bit eccentric and slightly to the left of crazy. I think my wonderful and shining personality is the problem.......I'm just different.
And most people don't like 'different'. It doesn't fit with their way of thinking or understanding.


ps, it was for stealing my own car, and yes, I had paid the $250 deductible. So it was *mine, *you hear *MINE *(picture Young Frankenstein).


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I realize you think I am an idiot, but I was being sarcastic. Sorry that was missed. I pretty much figured out that Mollie wasn't going to be the only picture in the calendar. Besides, you think I couldn't understand when you said you were helping Josh? You think I'm stupid???
> I had asked you for the name of Joe's forum, not his and Julie's names. I'm going to go back there. This place has gotten to be too boring. I am mostly ignored, Mike Taylor isn't even posting. The only real conversation is happening in that English room, and even it's mostly boring. Too many newbies asking questions then arguing with the replies. Even Tom who makes the most interesting arguments isn't posting much. Dean S sold Aladar and disappeared. Robin and Candy were a blast. Remember how Candy used to blow Mt Dew out her nose and all over her keyboard when she laughed? TFO was fun then. Now it is taking itself too seriously.
> Mostly I'm tired of the threat of being banned constantly.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> yeah, her Crazy1. But I don't feel that on the chat. I still don't understand if Jacqui has a real job, and it's at night? Night before last the cop told me I was a bit eccentric and slightly to the left of crazy. I think my wonderful and shining personality is the problem.......I'm just different.
> And most people don't like 'different'. It doesn't fit with their way of thinking or understanding.
> 
> 
> ps, it was for stealing my own car, and yes, I had paid the $250 deductible. So it was *mine, *you hear *MINE *(picture Young Frankenstein).



I do work and I do both overnights (10:30 pm til 7 am on Sat and Wed) and then Mon, Tues and Fri it's days usually 8 am til 4:30.


----------



## Yvonne G

So darned irritating! I turned on my computer day before yesterday (I always turn it off when I'm finished) and the read-out was huge! I mean BIG. So I tried to figure out how to change it back to smaller. Finally asked my good friend, Google, how to adjust the screen on Windows 10, and he told me how. It was so much easier on the last Windows I had. This time there's a sliding scale. I have to move the slide to where I want it, however, I don't know where I want it because it doesn't change anything on the screen. I have to restart the computer to see the difference. I have my choice between 125%, which is where it adjusted itself to, and 100% with no in between. Well, my eyes are old. I always have the words adjusted just a bit bigger for ease of reading. But 125% makes EVERYTHING bigger, not just the words. And 100% is so small I feel I need a magnifying glass to read the screen. In fact, it gives me a headache because I squint. So I have to 'ctrl + ' to make it bigger, but that's an every time thing. I have to do it every time I turn the computer on.

Whine, whine...gripe, gripe.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's raining!


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> View attachment 190503
> View attachment 190504
> View attachment 190505
> This bug showed up out of nowhere yesterday as I was getting ready to put oil in a chainsaw. I don't know what it is but is neat looking and in no hurry to get away




I couldn't get the pictures side by side to compare. Is this your bug:

https://www.bugsinourbackyard.org/tag/assassin-bug/


----------



## Yvonne G

They look similar, right? (From my friend, Google):

The assassin bug (or kissing bugs) get their names from their habit of biting humans on the face near the lips. (It's true people: I can't make this stuff up.) Here's what you need to know about this not-so-nice insect.

Kissing bugs are found all across the bottom two-thirds of the United States, and predominantly in Arizona, California, Texas, and New Mexico. Once only found in tropical regions further south, climate change and global warming have since pushed them further north. They are largely dark brown or black, and may have red dots on each side of their broad, flat backs. They measure between 1/2" to 1" long.

Importantly, these bugs not only bite, but their bites spread the parasite that causes Chagas disease, a disorder that does damage to major organs and can be fatal.

Assassin bugs like hanging out near their prey— mammals (including humans) with vertebrae — from which they can suck blood. During late spring and summer, they leave their usual nests in the woods (near rodents) and go in search of mates and new refuges. Along the way, kissing bugs are attracted to bright lights on houses at night. They work their way into homes and search out dark, cool places to stay during the day, only leaving again at night for food. They particularly like hiding between mattresses.


----------



## Yvonne G

Here I am, taking Mike's place in the talking-to-one's-self department.

I only eat one meal a day. No breakfast. No dinner, just lunch. So for the past two weeks I've only had a nice salad. I buy the package salad that includes iceburg lettuce, purple cabbage (?) and carrots. I add a nice dollop of Ranch dressing. If I feel I need a snack in the evening, I have more salad.

So, why can't I lose a pound or two? For two weeks I've only eaten salad and I still weigh exactly the same as when I started.

So yesterday I fixed country pork chops cooked in cola and b-b-q sauce. Man those pork chops were good. But back to the salad today. I'm going to give it another week.


----------



## Yvonne G

All this talk about food has made me hungry. I'm off to get my salad.


----------



## Jacqui

I had chicken strip and strawberry milk for my lunch.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I do work and I do both overnights (10:30 pm til 7 am on Sat and Wed) and then Mon, Tues and Fri it's days usually 8 am til 4:30.



Overnight is hard work.....


----------



## MPRC

The sun is out in Oregon! I just tossed the tortoises outside for a little bit and they are gorging on slugs in their enclosure. I'm still worried that its a bit cool so I've got heat lamps running and the dorks are sitting in the shade instead. Might not be a long sun break so I'm not going to worry too much.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Here I am, taking Mike's place in the talking-to-one's-self department.
> 
> I only eat one meal a day. No breakfast. No dinner, just lunch. So for the past two weeks I've only had a nice salad. I buy the package salad that includes iceburg lettuce, purple cabbage (?) and carrots. I add a nice dollop of Ranch dressing. If I feel I need a snack in the evening, I have more salad.
> 
> So, why can't I lose a pound or two? For two weeks I've only eaten salad and I still weigh exactly the same as when I started.
> 
> So yesterday I fixed country pork chops cooked in cola and b-b-q sauce. Man those pork chops were good. But back to the salad today. I'm going to give it another week.




I also only eat once a day, however I eat chocolate covered New York cheesecake and Mt. Dew. And I've gone from 124 to 115. Plus, I am never hungry, I get calcium, sweets, and I've decided graham crackers must be healthy cuz we feed'em to babies. I have energy, and I feel good. Now if we could just figure out what to do about my lousy personality we'd be all set. So try my cheesecake diet Y, but you can't eat anything else. One piece a day and that's it.
My scale changes if I put it on a different spot on the floor....you might try that.....


----------



## MPRC

I'm on the seefood diet. I see food and I eat it. When it's cold I eat a TON and I want it to be rich and hearty and full of fat and salt and carbs. This model has always worked with my active lifestyle. Unfortunately this time last year I injured my arm and stopped climbing and biking. Now my pants don't fit. =/


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I couldn't get the pictures side by side to compare. Is this your bug:
> 
> https://www.bugsinourbackyard.org/tag/assassin-bug/



OMG!!! Those are MY bugs. My house, car, yard, hair, bed, towels you name it and it's overrun with these bugs. There's thousands on the outside of the house and hundreds inside. I put duct tape over my mouth so when I'm snoring I don't eat a bug. I've found so many in my bed. And, my cats are so badass the bugs scare them. They're disgusting, especially in my bed. Well, I have had more disgusting things in my bed, but I think that's for a different forum......


----------



## cmacusa3

maggie3fan said:


> OMG!!! Those are MY bugs. My house, car, yard, hair, bed, towels you name it and it's overrun with these bugs. There's thousands on the outside of the house and hundreds inside. I put duct tape over my mouth so when I'm snoring I don't eat a bug. I've found so many in my bed. And, my cats are so badass the bugs scare them. They're disgusting, especially in my bed. Well, I have had more disgusting things in my bed, but I think that's for a different forum......


Maggie move to Oklahoma and be my neighbor! Lol you crack me up!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> It's raining!



So? That's news here oh boy!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Maggie move to Oklahoma and be my neighbor! Lol you crack me up!!



I used to live at First and Harvard. I lived in Tulsa for about 4-5 years. I really like Oklahoma, in fact I was in Okie City when the Federal Building blew up. I felt the ground shake and the blast even moved my hair. I was probably a mile away.
Glad you get my jokes, sometimes I crack myself up, but nobody says anything.


----------



## cmacusa3

maggie3fan said:


> I used to live at First and Harvard. I lived in Tulsa for about 4-5 years. I really like Oklahoma, in fact I was in Okie City when the Federal Building blew up. I felt the ground shake and the blast even moved my hair. I was probably a mile away.
> Glad you get my jokes, sometimes I crack myself up, but nobody says anything.


Wow I!!! I was born in OKC. 

Love the jokes and I like the fact that you just tell it like it is.


----------



## cmacusa3

Hope everyone has a great weekend! Drinks are served, and I'm starting the birthday weekend celebration! Vanilla crown is very tasty


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Overnight is hard work.....



I enjoy it.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> OMG!!! Those are MY bugs. My house, car, yard, hair, bed, towels you name it and it's overrun with these bugs. There's thousands on the outside of the house and hundreds inside. I put duct tape over my mouth so when I'm snoring I don't eat a bug. I've found so many in my bed. And, my cats are so badass the bugs scare them. They're disgusting, especially in my bed. Well, I have had more disgusting things in my bed, but I think that's for a different forum......



Maggie you always make me smile with your comments.


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening TFO.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good evening TFO.



Good evening!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I had chicken strip and strawberry milk for my lunch.



One? If I ever eat out and get the strips or nuggets, I get two orders. One order isn't enough, let alone only one strip. I'm with you on the strawberry milk, though. Love that stuff.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good evening TFO.



Hi Steven:

Are you now out of town again?


----------



## jaizei

All this talk of food isn't doing me any favors.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> All this talk of food isn't doing me any favors.



Sorry. I won't tell what I had for supper.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> All this talk of food isn't doing me any favors.



Are you still dieting? It's a very disheartening endeavor.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Sorry. I won't tell what I had for supper.



It was prob better than my leftover pizza and 7 cheese sticks


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Are you still dieting? It's a very disheartening endeavor.



Na but if I get any hungrier I'm gunna end up get a 12 pack of taco when I wake up. If I get up early enough.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Wow I!!! I was born in OKC.
> 
> Love the jokes and I like the fact that you just tell it like it is.



My sister wishes I had more of a filter.....

I knew it wasn't Okie City, but it's been maybe 30 years, so I forget some details. It's OKC.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Here I am, taking Mike's place in the talking-to-one's-self department.
> 
> I only eat one meal a day. No breakfast. No dinner, just lunch. So for the past two weeks I've only had a nice salad. I buy the package salad that includes iceburg lettuce, purple cabbage (?) and carrots. I add a nice dollop of Ranch dressing. If I feel I need a snack in the evening, I have more salad.
> 
> So, why can't I lose a pound or two? For two weeks I've only eaten salad and I still weigh exactly the same as when I started.
> 
> So yesterday I fixed country pork chops cooked in cola and b-b-q sauce. Man those pork chops were good. But back to the salad today. I'm going to give it another week.



You want something good, make meatloaf with Mt Dew.....bbsauce, Shotgun is the best, or target or Johnny Walker. Hell, that shows ya how much I cook.......I can't remember the name, it's black with a white target on it.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> You want something good, make meatloaf with Mt Dew.....bbsauce, Shotgun is the best, or target or Johnny Walker. Hell, that shows ya how much I cook.......I can't remember the name, it's black with a white target on it.



I'm not looking for good food...I'm looking to lose a few pounds...and salad just isn't hacking it.


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> I had to download a collage program to help Josh make the collage for the calendar, so I'm giving it a try here to see if I've done it correctly:
> 
> (Not for the calendar - just my test)
> View attachment 190680
> 
> 
> 
> (I LOVE the one where she's in the hamper!)


Me too


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Hope everyone has a great weekend! Drinks are served, and I'm starting the birthday weekend celebration! Vanilla crown is very tasty



I toast your birthday with a smoke and a glass of Mt Dew....Happy Birthday....45?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not looking for good food...I'm looking to lose a few pounds...and salad just isn't hacking it.



Try my cheesecake diet. I know it sounds stupid but I was 124 lbs., I started 2 months ago, all I eat is one piece of dark chocolate covered New York Cheesecake. I do drink about 2 liter bottles of Dew a day. But in 2 months I'm 115 and a size 4 skinny jeans are starting to get baggy. So that ain't bad Fred.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> It was prob better than my leftover pizza and 7 cheese sticks



Oh it was, it was.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> I do work and I do both overnights (10:30 pm til 7 am on Sat and Wed) and then Mon, Tues and Fri it's days usually 8 am til 4:30.


Hey Jacqui, does Jeff still drive his truck? How is he lately. It's been a while since I've had a real chat with you. I guess we've been busy.


----------



## bouaboua

Y画


Yvonne G said:


> Hi Steven:
> 
> Are you now out of town again?


Yup 。。。。。。In China now


----------



## sibi

bouaboua said:


> Y画
> 
> Yup 。。。。。。In China now


Hi Steven! What time is it over there now?


----------



## bouaboua

sibi said:


> Hi Steven! What time is it over there now?


10 AM, Saturday morning! ! !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Hi Steven!


----------



## cmacusa3

maggie3fan said:


> I toast your birthday with a smoke and a glass of Mt Dew....Happy Birthday....45?


Thanks and yes 45


----------



## Yvonne G

I've been dissatisfied with my computer keyboard every since I set up this new computer and finally decided to go out to the old house and search through the closet for my old computer keyboard and make the exchange. took me about a half hour to get it. So I bring it in the house, dust it off and pull out the computer. Guess what? The plugs don't match! My existing keyboard plugs in like a USB port - a little rectangular plug. The old keyboard from my old computer has a round plug. And there isn't a round receptacle on the back of the computer. Dang and double dang! This new keyboard sticks. It's like the keys aren't lined up with the holes they fit through. 

Not supposed to rain today, so I may get some outside work done. But then we're supposed to get a good rain tonight. It smells so clean and fresh out there.

I've go a couple of hardy hibiscus that I want to transplant. Hopefully I'll be able to do that today.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Hey Jacqui, does Jeff still drive his truck? How is he lately. It's been a while since I've had a real chat with you. I guess we've been busy.



Yes he does. He is kinda a miracle child for his cancer drug. He keeps beating off on surviving and having a fairly normal life way past best expectations. We had a quick lunch last week. He is home for more tests and Dr visits mid Nov


----------



## Jacqui

Morning guys!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi, Jacqui!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I've been dissatisfied with my computer keyboard every since I set up this new computer and finally decided to go out to the old house and search through the closet for my old computer keyboard and make the exchange. took me about a half hour to get it. So I bring it in the house, dust it off and pull out the computer. Guess what? The plugs don't match! My existing keyboard plugs in like a USB port - a little rectangular plug. The old keyboard from my old computer has a round plug. And there isn't a round receptacle on the back of the computer. Dang and double dang! This new keyboard sticks. It's like the keys aren't lined up with the holes they fit through.
> 
> Not supposed to rain today, so I may get some outside work done. But then we're supposed to get a good rain tonight. It smells so clean and fresh out there.
> 
> I've go a couple of hardy hibiscus that I want to transplant. Hopefully I'll be able to do that today.



Look for the hole on the right side towards the back. They are usually on the side not back. Unless I misunderstood you. Get a donagle, that way your keyboard and mouse use WiFi I guess, but they don't need any wires. Remember that little thing I lost at your house? Oh wait, you have a desktop, not a laptop. Not sure donagles work that way. Sorry, guess I'm wrong again. I just bought a new keyboard for less than $20. I also have one or 2 I could send you.

Morning all.....I'm gonna go weedeat in the rain. Oh my I just love Oregon....


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, Jacqui!



smiles and waves!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Look for the hole on the right side towards the back. They are usually on the side not back. Unless I misunderstood you. Get a donagle, that way your keyboard and mouse use WiFi I guess, but they don't need any wires. Remember that little thing I lost at your house? Oh wait, you have a desktop, not a laptop. Not sure donagles work that way. Sorry, guess I'm wrong again. I just bought a new keyboard for less than $20. I also have one or 2 I could send you.
> 
> Morning all.....I'm gonna go weedeat in the rain. Oh my I just love Oregon....



have fun!


----------



## MPRC

No rain here, yet....


----------



## Yvonne G

My daughter left me a message on the answering machine, "Mom! Petsmart has the cutest little kitten up for adoption. Her name is Clarabelle, so you wouldn't even have to name her!!" So it looks like I'll be avoiding Petsmart for a few days.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> They look similar, right? (From my friend, Google):
> 
> .


 Yes they are very similar, my bug is bigger than most assassin bugs. I found some information on a Maryland University site, It is called a wheel bug. They have a crest on their back that didn't show on the pics I posted.These show the crest a little better. From what I read they are beneficial in the garden because they eat a lot of bad bugs.Thanks,


----------



## Yvonne G

I Googled it. That's a pretty ugly bug!


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> I Googled it. That's a pretty ugly bug!


Talking about ugly, does this look like a daisy to you?


----------



## Yvonne G

sibi said:


> Talking about ugly, does this look like a daisy to you?
> View attachment 190842



YIPES! Yeah, when you get right down to it, I think I can see a "Daisy" there!


----------



## MPRC

My aunt has a bulldog named Lily so this isn't so far off!


----------



## sibi

Yvonne G said:


> YIPES! Yeah, when you get right down to it, I think I can see a "Daisy" there!


You could? You should see how she jumps and growls and barks spit! She loves to run up and down the fence when one of my torts walks the perimeter along the fence. She's evil I tell you!!!


----------



## MichiganFrog

sibi said:


> You could? You should see how she jumps and growls and barks spit! She lives to run up and down the fence when one of my torts walks the perimeter along the fence. She's evil I tell you!!!



Yeah, it's more like Cujo than Daisy, I can tell you from personal experience, LOL.


----------



## sibi

MPRC said:


> My aunt has a bulldog named Lily so this isn't so far off!


LOL


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> have fun!





MPRC said:


> No rain here, yet....




Wait a few, I'll send it to ya, North or South of Corvallis?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

This is what happens after I get out of bed. Isn't it the cutest thing ever? This is LIl Roxie, she's 17 yrs. My excuse for not making the bed......


----------



## sibi

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 190856
> View attachment 190854
> This is what happens after I get out of bed. Isn't it the cutest thing ever? This is LIl Roxie, she's 17 yrs. My excuse for not making the bed......
> 
> View attachment 190854


Awww...she's adorable. I can imagine how wonderful animals can make you feel when they sleep with you.


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> Wait a few, I'll send it to ya, North or South of Corvallis?



Still the same crazy redfoot fanatic down in Eugene. I had to change my handle, using my last name on forums was attracting the negative attention of someone who doesn't need to harass me here too.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

We have a couple cats also,This is Kasey..



and this is her mother Cleo


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh my gosh...Kasey was just so darned cute when she was a baby! 

Torty's are my favorite. Mine didn't have any white on them like your mama kitty. I've had two and both of them meant so much to me. It was awful hard when they died.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

sibi said:


> Awww...she's adorable. I can imagine how wonderful animals can make you feel when they sleep with you.


Sleeping with a furbaby is a lot different than sleeping with a tortoise. My 125 lb Sulcata was threatened 3 yrs ago or so. So I slept out in his shed on the hay pile to protect him if necessary. So all night long he'd come out of his sleeping box and sniff me all over. He'd finally settle down with me and go right to sleep. I'd done other things in the hay, but sleeping wasn't one of them, and it's no fun.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Turtulas-Len said:


> We have a couple cats also,This is Kasey..
> View attachment 190881
> View attachment 190880
> View attachment 190882
> and this is her mother Cleo
> View attachment 190879



Cleo looks almost like Molly. That's a cute baby. And that's the reason we all end up with so many cats. I'm still waiting for Jacqui to send me that Calico baby. Maybe for Christmas....that's it! Jacqui is my Secret Santa and she sends me that kitten, how fun!!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Cleo used to live across the road. her caretaker went to Florida to help his mother and was gone 6 months. I didn't know that no one was feeding her while he was gone. I discovered her and 4 babies living under a shed beside our house. I started feeding her and put food for the babies also, since they needed to be weened. Anyway on a very cold rainy October day I took their food out for them and when I was heading back into the house this little ball of fur kept following me, I took it back a couple times, all the others had gone back to hiding under the shed but not this one.We already had 2 older cats and were not planning on adding another one. I brought her in to show my wife and she has been an indoor cat since. Her mother was a little more difficult to bring indoors.


----------



## MPRC

Turtulas-Len said:


> I brought her in to show my wife and she has been an indoor cat since. Her mother was a little more difficult to bring indoors.



I may be sleep deprived, but I read this as it was hard to tame your wife's mother and bring HER indoors.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> I may be sleep deprived, but I read this as it was hard to tame your wife's mother and bring HER indoors.



It's amazing (and usually downright hilarious) what we can read that was not written.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening folks. I have a few minutes before time for work, so here I am.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

maggie3fan said:


> Cleo looks almost like Molly. That's a cute baby. And that's the reason we all end up with so many cats. I'm still waiting for Jacqui to send me that Calico baby. Maybe for Christmas....that's it! Jacqui is my Secret Santa and she sends me that kitten, how fun!!!


When I saw your pics of Molly she reminded me of C C one of the older cats we had at the time that Kasey showed up.

She was a stray that moved into one of our Chicken Coops pregnant.of course and she was still a baby.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> When I saw your pics of Molly she reminded me of C C one of the older cats we had at the time that Kasey showed up.
> View attachment 190885
> She was a stray that moved into one of our Chicken Coops pregnant.of course and she was still a baby.



so pretty!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good evening folks. I have a few minutes before time for work, so here I am.



Well, work hard and bring home the $$$!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Turtulas-Len said:


> When I saw your pics of Molly she reminded me of C C one of the older cats we had at the time that Kasey showed up.
> View attachment 190885
> She was a stray that moved into one of our Chicken Coops pregnant.of course and she was still a baby.




Very pretty......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> I may be sleep deprived, but I read this as it was hard to tame your wife's mother and bring HER indoors.




Now THAT'S funny!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> Still the same crazy redfoot fanatic down in Eugene. I had to change my handle, using my last name on forums was attracting the negative attention of someone who doesn't need to harass me here too.



I won't allow anybody to harass you here. I'm little Suzie Badass when my friends get messed with. Last year, I had the cops at my house 28 times and I was arrested 11 times. So there's no fooling around when I get mad.
My body maybe be 70 yrs old, but my brain is only 23.......


----------



## Yvonne G

So I stepped into the Aldabran tortoises' pen, then leaned back out to grab the pooper scooper, which had been rained on overnight and the contents (yesterday's poop) was wet and heavy. I felt a twinge in my lower back, but quickly straightened up to alleviate the twinge. As the morning has progressed, my lower back has gotten a little more sore, until right now I feel as if I need to go lay down. Dang I hate it when this happens. It's a lovely, gray day with intermittent rain and I had hoped to be able to clean a bit in the house (yeah, right). So, is it heat or ice? I have both.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> So I stepped into the Aldabran tortoises' pen, then leaned back out to grab the pooper scooper, which had been rained on overnight and the contents (yesterday's poop) was wet and heavy. I felt a twinge in my lower back, but quickly straightened up to alleviate the twinge. As the morning has progressed, my lower back has gotten a little more sore, until right now I feel as if I need to go lay down. Dang I hate it when this happens. It's a lovely, gray day with intermittent rain and I had hoped to be able to clean a bit in the house (yeah, right). So, is it heat or ice? I have both.


Sympathies Yvonne. I twanged my lower back yesterday morning (putting my jeans on :redface: ) I'm using heat and ibuprofen to try to alleviate the pain


----------



## Maggie Cummings

@Yvonne G Heat, and aspirin. Africantortoise is just as boring. I did talk to myself numerous times, and Marty was the only one to reply.....go pack go.......

"I am a new keeper with a 150 pound Sulcata, he is trying to hibernate, should I let him"???? Oh my yes, put him outside in the cold and he'll just go to sleep.....Crap. Might as well be bored here.



Except for MARTINSVILLE....go Kyle Busch #18 only 3 damn races left. Then I'll be stuck going to church every Sunday until the races start again. Some times my life just sucks. LOL!!!


----------



## MPRC

Yesterday was gorgeous and I stayed indoors working. I'm kicking myself now. I need to go out and do something, I'm going stir crazy, and its pouring buckets.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> Yesterday was gorgeous and I stayed indoors working. I'm kicking myself now. I need to go out and do something, I'm going stir crazy, and its pouring buckets.




Told ya I'd send the rain your way......


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> Told ya I'd send the rain your way......



Take it back. Take it back!


----------



## Yvonne G

Saw this on Facebook. Really creeps me out. Look under mom's leg.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

First of all, the REAL creepy part is that MY sister is going on Facebook......
Anyway, just wanted to show you how us Oregonians know how to have a good time in the rain on a Sunday night......



We also believe in open carry. So you gangbangers, we're waiting on ya, just sayin......


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So I stepped into the Aldabran tortoises' pen, then leaned back out to grab the pooper scooper, which had been rained on overnight and the contents (yesterday's poop) was wet and heavy. I felt a twinge in my lower back, but quickly straightened up to alleviate the twinge. As the morning has progressed, my lower back has gotten a little more sore, until right now I feel as if I need to go lay down. Dang I hate it when this happens. It's a lovely, gray day with intermittent rain and I had hoped to be able to clean a bit in the house (yeah, right). So, is it heat or ice? I have both.



Feeling better today?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I won't allow anybody to harass you here. I'm little Suzie Badass when my friends get messed with. Last year, I had the cops at my house 28 times and I was arrested 11 times. So there's no fooling around when I get mad.
> My body maybe be 70 yrs old, but my brain is only 23.......



Not me! I 'll harass you, cuz Maggie doesn't scare me


----------



## Jacqui

Happy Halloween! What is your favorite candy? Or custume you may be wearing or have worn?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Not me! I 'll harass you, cuz Maggie doesn't scare me



Ha! You should be scared......


----------



## Jacqui

Kinda a gloomy morning here, but the moisture seems to have stopped.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Ha! You should be scared......



Nah, you will never get me.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Ha! You should be scared......



Cameron will protect me.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Happy Halloween! What is your favorite candy? Or custume you may be wearing or have worn?



I hate Halloween. I will close up my house and go in the back and watch TV. BUT .......It was a dark stormy night many years ago, lol, I did dress up as Phyllis Diller and my husband was the Hunchback and we went to a party and really did have fun. 





Jacqui said:


> Cameron will protect me.


Yeah, he hates me......


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I wonder how many will need to google Phyllis Diller.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Please explain to me how I can post pictures of a dead buck getting stripped, and there's not one comment? Not one? You know things are getting bad when even 2nd amendment Mike Taylor hasn't even commented.
I think that ya'all think I'll go away if you ignore me. But that just means I get to talk to and about myself. I'll express opinions that will make the ladies faint. And because I recently was told I am just left of crazy, but not crazy yet, I'll stay just this side of the rules so I can't be banned either. LOL
Did ya know that the disease that I was recently diagnosed with "dementia with lewy bodies" , is what made Robin Williams kill himself? Fortunately, after many MRI's and CAT scans and PET scans, I do not have dementia with lewy bodies. I am just left of crazy, that's my diagnosis. Cackle cackle....oh oh a post.....quick let me read it
I bet Lucretia McEvil had a match in Houston this week end. She a jammer on a roller derby team. She was a model! She get down beautiful inside and out, and seeing how tough she is on the track is cool. She's about 5'11".....I really like her.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Turtulas-Len said:


> I wonder how many will need to google Phyllis Diller.



Right on the money! 
OK group, 'fess up if you have to google Phyllis Diller, just for fun. Heaven knows there ain't much fun happening here, good morning Len.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I bet I can shut down this chat in 3 days, anybody? The prize will be a Sulcata yearling.......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

NASCAR was really good yesterday. It was at Martinsville, it's an oval 1/2 mile track with lots of side and bump drafting. LOTS of bumping and banging. Dale Earnhardt Jr. is still not driving because he is suffering the effects of a concussion he got a good 4 months ago. 1 concussion, the wus. I've had 14 concussions and 3 skull fractures. (just left of crazy) and I still drive. Yvonne's still making a fuss cuz I got lost at night on the way to her house after driving for 600 miles on my way back from Texas, I made a wrong turn off and had no idea where I was. I was just too tired. One mistake, jeez.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Feeling better today?



Still a bit stiff, but the pain is gone. Before it got too bad yesterday I did some back exercises and stretches. That helped a lot...well, that and lots of aspirin.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Happy Halloween! What is your favorite candy? Or custume you may be wearing or have worn?



I just LOVE the yellow peeps!!! I could eat them until I get sick.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Kinda a gloomy morning here, but the moisture seems to have stopped.



We had a bit of rain over the week-end, but it's supposed to be sunny today. Our nights are still in the 50's.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Anybody wanna know about my car? No? well, let me tell you. When I went to get it from the body shop, it looked worse than it did after the accident. Color doesn't match, no gold metalflake, different and fresh scratches looking like they used a metal tool to pry off the molding and then didn't paint their damage. My deck is now crooked, it wasn't like that after the accident.
And the ground effects look like a 4 yr old did it. Black strip is 12 inches or so and the gold stripe underneath is 7 inches or so.
OK, I have to go put on my face and go make a payment to the court.
Besides, this time I'm even boring myself. So all of you now have a nice chat for about an hour then I'll be back and you can all go back where ever it is you go.....ta ta


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> I wonder how many will need to google Phyllis Diller.



I never did care much for her. Didn't think she was very funny. I admired her for starting a career in comedy at such an age, though.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Please explain to me how I can post pictures of a dead buck getting stripped, and there's not one comment? Not one? You know things are getting bad when even 2nd amendment Mike Taylor hasn't even commented.
> I think that ya'all think I'll go away if you ignore me. But that just means I get to talk to and about myself. I'll express opinions that will make the ladies faint. And because I recently was told I am just left of crazy, but not crazy yet, I'll stay just this side of the rules so I can't be banned either. LOL
> Did ya know that the disease that I was recently diagnosed with "dementia with lewy bodies" , is what made Robin Williams kill himself? Fortunately, after many MRI's and CAT scans and PET scans, I do not have dementia with lewy bodies. I am just left of crazy, that's my diagnosis. Cackle cackle....oh oh a post.....quick let me read it
> I bet Lucretia McEvil had a match in Houston this week end. She a jammer on a roller derby team. She was a model! She get down beautiful inside and out, and seeing how tough she is on the track is cool. She's about 5'11".....I really like her.



I'm a bit surprised that you got a couple 'likes' on that picture. It offended my sensibilities, but I just hurried up and skipped over it. Likewise the picture I put up. Can't stand to see that face under mom's leg. Really creeps me out.

Mike has a pretty busy life, but he's never ignored us for this long before. Hope everything's ok with him.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> NASCAR was really good yesterday. It was at Martinsville, it's an oval 1/2 mile track with lots of side and bump drafting. LOTS of bumping and banging. Dale Earnhardt Jr. is still not driving because he is suffering the effects of a concussion he got a good 4 months ago. 1 concussion, the wus. I've had 14 concussions and 3 skull fractures. (just left of crazy) and I still drive. Yvonne's still making a fuss cuz I got lost at night on the way to her house after driving for 600 miles on my way back from Texas, I made a wrong turn off and had no idea where I was. I was just too tired. One mistake, jeez.



Never could get interesting in watching a bunch of fools drive around and around and around (did I mention they drive around?) a track. In fact, I don't like any kind of sports on TV.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Anybody wanna know about my car? No? well, let me tell you. When I went to get it from the body shop, it looked worse than it did after the accident. Color doesn't match, no gold metalflake, different and fresh scratches looking like they used a metal tool to pry off the molding and then didn't paint their damage. My deck is now crooked, it wasn't like that after the accident.
> And the ground effects look like a 4 yr old did it. Black strip is 12 inches or so and the gold stripe underneath is 7 inches or so.
> OK, I have to go put on my face and go make a payment to the court.
> Besides, this time I'm even boring myself. So all of you now have a nice chat for about an hour then I'll be back and you can all go back where ever it is you go.....ta ta



Whew! She's finally gone!!!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Right on the money!
> OK group, 'fess up if you have to google Phyllis Diller, just for fun. Heaven knows there ain't much fun happening here, good morning Len.



not me. I recall her and Fang


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! She's finally gone!!!



lol you are soooo bad


----------



## Jacqui

With Maggie gone, I can tell ya I am having chicken livers for lunch. lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings

You two are meanie beanies!!!! Just wasn't gone, yet. But now, especially now, I'm gone....or am I????


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I'm a bit surprised that you got a couple 'likes' on that picture. It offended my sensibilities, but I just hurried up and skipped over it. Likewise the picture I put up. Can't stand to see that face under mom's leg. Really creeps me out.



I agree it kinda feels like he shot Bambi. But deer season is only a month or so. Reef has gone out every day and finally got a buck. NOW....that put 80 pounds of meat in his freezer. Plus it makes some really good pepperoni. So it's not like any of it will be wasted. All the meat will be used, they have 2 growing teenagers, that's a lot of meat for them. The antlers will be mounted, the hide was given to the Indian lady across the street. She took the legs for the hoofs, the hide and the brain to treat the hide.
And Y, I put the least offensive pix I had of the night, so at least I tried. I just had to leave before they cut off his head.....that would have been much, even for me. But I did stay for all of it except that.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Check this out....Jessica is blocking the deer from the camera, but she stepped in front of it as I hit the shutter.....look in the background, that's 9 year old Wyatt, can't see his Mom in the shot. They live up the street. This was a big thing in our hunting neighborhood.Everybody stopped by to congratulate

Reef. You actually can see Wyatts Mom, in the green pj's. Big doings in the neighborhood.......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

ok, bye


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> With Maggie gone, I can tell ya I am having chicken livers for lunch. lol



I've never had a meal of chicken livers, but yes on the beef liver and onions! Love that. I'll bet little chicken livers, coated and deep fried are pretty darned good too.

I'm stickin' with my salad diet. Still at 144lbs. Been eating salad for 2 weeks now. Only had real food one time during those two weeks. It must be the dressing that keeps me from losing any weight. I'm using Hidden Valley Ranch. Maybe next trip to the store I'll see if they make a diet kind.


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> I've never had a meal of chicken livers, but yes on the beef liver and onions! Love that. I'll bet little chicken livers, coated and deep fried are pretty darned good too.
> 
> I'm stickin' with my salad diet. Still at 144lbs. Been eating salad for 2 weeks now. Only had real food one time during those two weeks. It must be the dressing that keeps me from losing any weight. I'm using Hidden Valley Ranch. Maybe next trip to the store I'll see if they make a diet kind.


ever had haggis?


----------



## Yvonne G

I read quite a bit, and I love the English murder mysteries. But just the name - haggis - is enough to turn my stomach! No thank you!







Doesn't look very appetising.

From my friend, Google/Wiki:

*Haggis* is a savoury pudding containing sheep's pluck (heart, liver and lungs); minced with onion, oatmeal, suet, spices, and salt, mixed with stock, traditionally encased in the animal's stomach[1] though now often in an artificial casing instead. According to the 2001 English edition of the _Larousse Gastronomique_: "Although its description is not immediately appealing, haggis has an excellent nutty texture and delicious savoury flavour".[2]


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh ok, darn it. I'll print out a recipe and try it. Quit twisting my arm. OUCH! That hurts!


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> I read quite a bit, and I love the English murder mysteries. But just the name - haggis - is enough to turn my stomach! No thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look very appetising.
> 
> From my friend, Google/Wiki:
> 
> *Haggis* is a savoury pudding containing sheep's pluck (heart, liver and lungs); minced with onion, oatmeal, suet, spices, and salt, mixed with stock, traditionally encased in the animal's stomach[1] though now often in an artificial casing instead. According to the 2001 English edition of the _Larousse Gastronomique_: "Although its description is not immediately appealing, haggis has an excellent nutty texture and delicious savoury flavour".[2]


When I was over in the U.K me and dad gave it a shot and it's really good. Despite how gross it looks ect haha


----------



## JoesMum

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> When I was over in the U.K me and dad gave it a shot and it's really good. Despite how gross it looks ect haha


A good haggis is very tasty. The supermarkets sell inferior versions in my opinion. And living about as far from Scotland as is possible in the mainland UK means we can't buy good ones locally.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, so now that you've released my arm, I can say, "Neener, Neener...I lied!" I just looked at a recipe and yuck! I really doubt I'll EVER, EVER give it a try. Just the ingredients are enough for me to run, kicking and screaming for the nearest exit:

*Ingredients*

1 sheep's stomach or ox secum, cleaned and thoroughly, scalded, turned inside out and soaked overnight in cold salted water
heart and lungs of one lamb
450g/1lb beef or lamb trimmings, fat and lean
2 onions, finely chopped
225g/8oz oatmeal
1 tbsp salt
1 tsp ground black pepper
1 tsp ground dried coriander
1 tsp mace
1 tsp nutmeg
water, enough to cook the haggis
stock from lungs and trimmings

Secum???? Lungs????? Stomach???? No thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G

All this talk of food and Misty reminding me it's past 11a, which is her lunch time. Besides that, my lettuce is calling me. Love me some good old lettuce for lunch!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I think I just threw up in my mouth..........


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> You two are meanie beanies!!!! Just wasn't gone, yet. But now, especially now, I'm gone....or am I????



hmmmm is she or isn't she??


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I think I just threw up in my mouth..........



lol


----------



## JoesMum

Can you get black pudding in the USA? That's delicious too


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise

JoesMum said:


> Can you get black pudding in the USA? That's delicious too


I've tried black pudding is pretty good. And I'm not to sure, if you can it's probably not as good lol


----------



## JoesMum

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> I've tried black pudding is pretty good. And I'm not to sure, if you can it's probably not as good lol


Again there is good and poor. The supermarket stuff is like peppery cardboard. From a good butcher it's an excellent accompaniment to eggs and bacon for breakfast


----------



## MPRC

@Yvonne G - I hope you're taking a good multi vitamin. Lettuce is void of nutrition. You would be better off eating small healthy balanced meals. Starvation rarely is a long term solution. 

Happy Halloween from baby Ruby. We didn't have pumpkins this year, life has been too hectic, so here is last years pic.


----------



## Jacqui

I would like to try a little bite of each.


----------



## Jacqui

I really dislike waitresses and the like calling me: Honey, Sweetie, Hon and such.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I really dislike waitresses and the like calling me: Honey, Sweetie, Hon and such.



Me too.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I really dislike waitresses and the like calling me: Honey, Sweetie, Hon and such.



The woman that works the early morning drive thru at this one Whataburger runs the gamut. Get all those plus a babe in the 45 seconds it takes to order.


----------



## PJay

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Wow I!!! I was born in OKC.
> 
> Love the jokes and I like the fact that you just tell it like it is.


I was also born in okc! You guys are too funny!


----------



## PJay

Yvonne G said:


> Saw this on Facebook. Really creeps me out. Look under mom's leg.


The thief who got more than he bargained for when the family came home and started taking family pics?


----------



## PJay

maggie3fan said:


> Right on the money!
> OK group, 'fess up if you have to google Phyllis Diller, just for fun. Heaven knows there ain't much fun happening here, good morning Len.


Not me! She was a hoot!


----------



## bouaboua

Good............evening?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Never could get interesting in watching a bunch of fools drive around and around and around (did I mention they drive around?) a track. In fact, I don't like any kind of sports on TV.



That's because you know nothing about side drafting, bump drafting, or any of the finesse it takes to beat all those other 42 cars who all have the same engine. It's more like a chess game, it's not a matter of the fastest car winning.


----------



## MPRC

Okay, it's official. I've lost my mind!


----------



## cmacusa3

PJay said:


> I was also born in okc! You guys are too funny!


So an Okie?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> Okay, it's official. I've lost my mind!
> View attachment 191013



We've all known that for a while now.....


I just talked to Mike. He doesn't like us anymore cuz we're boring.......

lol


No, he's just been really busy trying to get a truck on the road and going to car shows. He says hi to the chatters......


----------



## mike taylor

Was informed I've been Mia! Well this is what the wife an I have been up to . Cruising the old red truck .


----------



## mike taylor

The ole red !


----------



## pugsandkids

mike taylor said:


> The ole red !
> View attachment 191016


I love Ole Red! 
I learned to appreciate old cars from my dad and inherited his 1950 3100 Chevy Pickup. It's been sitting for far too long, but we are going to be moving it into our shop so that we can begin restoration, and I'll get to see it everyday


----------



## bouaboua

This is major league NICE! ! 1


----------



## mike taylor

Nice ! Put some blood and beer into it .


----------



## pugsandkids

mike taylor said:


> Nice ! Put some blood and beer into it .





bouaboua said:


> This is major league NICE! ! 1



Thank you, that's Pearl. Dad had just begun the restoration when he passed, so I know what he wanted, plus what I'd like.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> The woman that works the early morning drive thru at this one Whataburger runs the gamut. Get all those plus a babe in the 45 seconds it takes to order.



Add Babe to my list.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! ! !


----------



## PJay

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> So an Okie?


Yep, multi generation from way back. Lived a few miles south of OKC on a cattle ranch growing up.


----------



## cmacusa3

PJay said:


> Yep, multi generation from way back. Lived a few miles south of OKC on a cattle ranch growing up.


Nice, I lived just outside OKC in Noble until the age of 6, then moved to the Tulsa area. All my family lives in the OKC area. Blanchard, Moore etc...


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! ! !



*does a long distance wave*


----------



## Jacqui

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Nice, I lived just outside OKC in Noble until the age of 6, then moved to the Tulsa area. All my family lives in the OKC area. Blanchard, Moore etc...



small world isn't it?


----------



## MPRC

I went to bed too late and woke too early. Can I get a caffeine IV?


----------



## cmacusa3

Jacqui said:


> small world isn't it?



sometimes it seems very small


----------



## PJay

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Nice, I lived just outside OKC in Noble until the age of 6, then moved to the Tulsa area. All my family lives in the OKC area. Blanchard, Moore etc...


Ok, I know the area. I lived in Newcastle back when poor farmers still lived there. Now it's McMansions and estates everywhere.


----------



## Yvonne G

I grew up in San Francisco. Not apropo of anything...just sayin'


----------



## cmacusa3

PJay said:


> Ok, I know the area. I lived in Newcastle back when poor farmers still lived there. Now it's McMansions and estates everywhere.



been there a bunch as a kid, Wrestling tournies and baseball


----------



## PJay

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> been there a bunch as a kid, Wrestling tournies and baseball


Small world! We are separated in age by three years so we may have passed by one another at some time. I didn't wrestle or play baseball, football and basketball were my thing, but I was often around the matches and the diamond.


----------



## PJay

Yvonne G said:


> I grew up in San Francisco. Not apropo of anything...just sayin'


San Francisco was so lucky to have you.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> The ole red !
> View attachment 191016



Mike it is beautiful! Lordy the memories. Nothing better than an old truck.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I grew up in San Francisco. Not apropo of anything...just sayin'



Me too!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

@mike taylor Just out of curiosity, what's under the hood?


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> @mike taylor Just out of curiosity, what's under the hood?



Nuts and bolts, belts and junk, silly!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Nuts and bolts, belts and junk, silly!



Gosh, I'm such a motorhead, I should have known that!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> The ole red !
> View attachment 191016



That's NOT the original steering wheel.......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Add Babe to my list.



When a waitress calls me any of those names I always ask 

"Do I look gay or what"????
No insult meant to any of our gay members, sincerely. It's an insult from the waitress to me. I'm old, she should call me "maam". Use some respect to us seniors or we get pissed off and loosen all the salt shaker lids.......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

PJay said:


> San Francisco was so lucky to have you.



Hahaha the 3's are so obvious now, how did I not notice before???? 
I lived in SF during the 60's. I think we went to Haight/Ashbury daily. Golden Gate park on Sunday we'd see The Jefferson Airplane play for free, balloons, sharing smoke, hippies, or see Dan Hicks and his Hot Licks, a local band. George Carlin would come and hang around and smoke. Big Brother and the Holding Co would play. I don't remember a lot of the 60's, but most of my memories wouldn't be approprate here. Too bad, cuz I think I had some fun......lol


----------



## PJay

maggie3fan said:


> Me too!


And they were equally lucky to have you around!


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> I'm old, she should call me "maam". Use some respect to us seniors or we get pissed off and loosen all the salt shaker lids.......



I'm not even 30 yet and I get "ma'am" a lot lately. Or "Mrs. L*****" and I have to giggle a little because they always call my boyfriend by my last name since it's my business name. I joke that if we settle down and get married he needs to take my last name for business reasons.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> When a waitress calls me any of those names I always ask
> 
> "Do I look gay or what"????
> No insult meant to any of our gay members, sincerely. It's an insult from the waitress to me. I'm old, she should call me "maam". Use some respect to us seniors or we get pissed off and loosen all the salt shaker lids.......



Have never done that.... yet.


----------



## Jacqui

It's taco tuesday, so two tacos for lunch. Best thing less than three hours til I am off.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> It's taco tuesday, so two tacos for lunch. Best thing less than three hours til I am off.


Hey, Jacqui, by now you must know I lost Baby Runt yesterday. I found her today! She dis spend the night under a shed with temps dropping down to 59 degrees. She survives, although she's a bit traumatized and cold when I picked her up. Some nice lady secured her in her backyard so that she couldn't escape, but didn't know she was a tropical species with special needs. I'm waiting for her to return home so that I can give her the reward money and apologize for taking her earlier and not waiting til now to get her.


----------



## Momof4

Hi everyone!! I'm so behind on posts!! 
I skimmed quickly and wanted to give Jacqui a (((hug)))!

I survived trick or treating with the kiddos and now I'm starting to think about the holidays coming up. I love the holidays but I hate the shopping part of it! It's so stressful!! 

I'm loving our new kitten!! He's a feisty little thing!! He loves wrestling with my hand! I hope this is normal, he's about 8-9 weeks now. 
I don't need a cat from hell!! Love that show!!


----------



## Momof4

sibi said:


> Hey, Jacqui, by now you must know I lost Baby Runt yesterday. I found her today! She dis spend the night under a shed with temps dropping down to 59 degrees. She survives, although she's a bit traumatized and cold when I picked her up. Some nice lady secured her in her backyard so that she couldn't escape, but didn't know she was a tropical species with special needs. I'm waiting for her to return home so that I can give her the reward money and apologize for taking her earlier and not waiting til now to get her.




Yay!! So glad you found Baby Runt!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> *does a long distance wave*


Wave back at you. Now this is my Morning........


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Hey, Jacqui, by now you must know I lost Baby Runt yesterday. I found her today! She dis spend the night under a shed with temps dropping down to 59 degrees. She survives, although she's a bit traumatized and cold when I picked her up. Some nice lady secured her in her backyard so that she couldn't escape, but didn't know she was a tropical species with special needs. I'm waiting for her to return home so that I can give her the reward money and apologize for taking her earlier and not waiting til now to get her.



No, I didn't know this. So glad she was quickly found. Know how she got out?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Wave back at you. Now this is my Morning........



soooooo Good Morning Steven!


----------



## bouaboua

PJay said:


> And they were equally lucky to have you around!


Absolutely !


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> soooooo Good Morning Steven!


But.....It's Only 4 AM here. I'm not even on the night shift.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> No, I didn't know this. So glad she was quickly found. Know how she got out?


Yeah. She bulldozed the cement blocks with her front legs. She did what even my boys never did! I must say though, there was a leaning of that wall because of an uneven ground. I recall thinking that I would reinforce it with rebar, but forgot to follow through with it. She spent her first night in her new shed before she broke loose and escaped. Boy, was she sorry about that. She spent that second night under someone 's shed in 59 degree temps! When I found her, she wasn't moving. I was so afraid that she'd be sick. Today, after a warm soak for over an hour with Pedialyte, she ate her normal food and was so tired that she was nodding off at 3 p.m. She even walked herself into her house and quietly went to a corner and fell asleep. I'll be keeping a very close eye out for her from here on out. It was funny how she never even looked at the corner wall she torn down the day before. Jacqui, I really didn't think I'd ever see her again. As it turns out, if it weren't because the lady who found her had no clue how to care for her, if it were up to her teenage boy, he would've kept her cause he really liked her. When she read my flyer about Baby Runt being a "special needs" tortoise, I don't think she wanted the responsibly or expense caring for her.


----------



## smarch

I hope you guys all still like me after all the absences I seem to be pretty good at taking. I'm trying to mentally piece my roller coaster of a life back together, but yesterday had to deal with something I simply cannot fix and don't know how to cope right now. 
I know everyone who's been around the chat before I became less frequent of a visitor knows about Franklin, and people who really paid attention and have good memories may remember my cat Semore. Well, yesterday we had to say goodbye to my beloved kitty. He was literally fine on Sunday, and yesterday was lethargic and that only kept getting worse though the day, to the point where when we got to take him to the vet in the afternoon, the tech ran right into the back to get the vet telling us he looked to be in bad shape. He was panting and just wanted to lay down and was clearly uncomfortable because he kept rolling over. The vet found a mass around where his bladder was, they did an X-ray and found what probably was a tumor. They think it ruptured and the internal bleeding was causing the blood loss from all the important bits, his temperate was 94 and is apperently supposed to be around 100, and his paws were turning a blue shade and you could see under his white fur that he was getting grey. Without warning, at an appointment where we were supposed to just be able to get medicine and bring him home to fix him, we had to rush to take him back to say goodbye, when I carried him to the other room he was already so limp and was crying a little, it broke my heart. I've never had to say goodbye to a pet before and literally have no idea how to cope, my mind keeps going back to that room, him so lifeless, having to hug him goodbye knowing he was gone. I'm still crying over it. I'm absolutely destroyed. I'm still convinced this is just a horrible dream and I'm going to wake up.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

sibi said:


> Hey, Jacqui, by now you must know I lost Baby Runt yesterday. I found her today! She dis spend the night under a shed with temps dropping down to 59 degrees. She survives, although she's a bit traumatized and cold when I picked her up. Some nice lady secured her in her backyard so that she couldn't escape, but didn't know she was a tropical species with special needs. I'm waiting for her to return home so that I can give her the reward money and apologize for taking her earlier and not waiting til now to get her.




OMG! How did I not know this? I am so sorry. Glad she's back. Warm her up and then hug her and yell at her at the same time for scaring you.....


----------



## Killerrookie

@smarch After reading that now I feel bad and sorry about what's happened ;-;

I'm sorry for what you're going through and hopefully you'll get better and better as time passes.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

smarch said:


> I hope you guys all still like me after all the absences I seem to be pretty good at taking. I'm trying to mentally piece my roller coaster of a life back together, but yesterday had to deal with something I simply cannot fix and don't know how to cope right now.
> I know everyone who's been around the chat before I became less frequent of a visitor knows about Franklin, and people who really paid attention and have good memories may remember my cat Semore. Well, yesterday we had to say goodbye to my beloved kitty. He was literally fine on Sunday, and yesterday was lethargic and that only kept getting worse though the day, to the point where when we got to take him to the vet in the afternoon, the tech ran right into the back to get the vet telling us he looked to be in bad shape. He was panting and just wanted to lay down and was clearly uncomfortable because he kept rolling over. The vet found a mass around where his bladder was, they did an X-ray and found what probably was a tumor. They think it ruptured and the internal bleeding was causing the blood loss from all the important bits, his temperate was 94 and is apperently supposed to be around 100, and his paws were turning a blue shade and you could see under his white fur that he was getting grey. Without warning, at an appointment where we were supposed to just be able to get medicine and bring him home to fix him, we had to rush to take him back to say goodbye, when I carried him to the other room he was already so limp and was crying a little, it broke my heart. I've never had to say goodbye to a pet before and literally have no idea how to cope, my mind keeps going back to that room, him so lifeless, having to hug him goodbye knowing he was gone. I'm still crying over it. I'm absolutely destroyed. I'm still convinced this is just a horrible dream and I'm going to wake up.
> View attachment 191080
> 
> View attachment 191081
> 
> View attachment 191082



I understand exactly after Bob breathing his last breath on my cheek. I am crying for you. There are no words I have to make you feel any better. I am so sorry and please imagine a really tight hug from me....


----------



## pugsandkids

smarch said:


> I hope you guys all still like me after all the absences I seem to be pretty good at taking. I'm trying to mentally piece my roller coaster of a life back together, but yesterday had to deal with something I simply cannot fix and don't know how to cope right now.
> I know everyone who's been around the chat before I became less frequent of a visitor knows about Franklin, and people who really paid attention and have good memories may remember my cat Semore. Well, yesterday we had to say goodbye to my beloved kitty. He was literally fine on Sunday, and yesterday was lethargic and that only kept getting worse though the day, to the point where when we got to take him to the vet in the afternoon, the tech ran right into the back to get the vet telling us he looked to be in bad shape. He was panting and just wanted to lay down and was clearly uncomfortable because he kept rolling over. The vet found a mass around where his bladder was, they did an X-ray and found what probably was a tumor. They think it ruptured and the internal bleeding was causing the blood loss from all the important bits, his temperate was 94 and is apperently supposed to be around 100, and his paws were turning a blue shade and you could see under his white fur that he was getting grey. Without warning, at an appointment where we were supposed to just be able to get medicine and bring him home to fix him, we had to rush to take him back to say goodbye, when I carried him to the other room he was already so limp and was crying a little, it broke my heart. I've never had to say goodbye to a pet before and literally have no idea how to cope, my mind keeps going back to that room, him so lifeless, having to hug him goodbye knowing he was gone. I'm still crying over it. I'm absolutely destroyed. I'm still convinced this is just a horrible dream and I'm going to wake up.
> View attachment 191080
> 
> View attachment 191081
> 
> View attachment 191082


I'm so very sorry, I've had to say goodbye too often, sometimes with warning, other times suddenly. It really does feel like your heart is breaking...


----------



## sibi

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 191062
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!! I'm so behind on posts!!
> I skimmed quickly and wanted to give Jacqui a (((hug)))!
> 
> I survived trick or treating with the kiddos and now I'm starting to think about the holidays coming up. I love the holidays but I hate the shopping part of it! It's so stressful!!
> 
> I'm loving our new kitten!! He's a feisty little thing!! He loves wrestling with my hand! I hope this is normal, he's about 8-9 weeks now.
> I don't need a cat from hell!! Love that show!!


The way to avoid that, especially since it looks like he's a hunter, is to go to the pet store and get some of those laser toys that have you cat running around chasing things. There's such a variety to choose from. The little things with feathers will be destroyed, but it will be fun to watch them. This way, it will get that hunter/prey thing out of their system


----------



## sibi

pugsandkids said:


> I'm so very sorry, I've had to say goodbye too often, sometimes with warning, other times suddenly. It really does feel like your heart is breaking...


Hi. It's good to hear from you again. Unfortunately, it's at a time when you're so distraught over your kitty. I really, really feel for you. I too have never lost an animal, at least not like that. I had a Great Dane when I was really young and in my first marriage. She ran away, and I didn't blame her. Not long after that, I too ran away. It made me so so so sad that I didn't own another animal until I was in my 40's. And the kitty belonged to my daughter. After that, no animals until a friend gave me my first pair of hatchlings. Now, I'm up to 4 sulcatas. My "special needs" tort, Baby Run," had broken out of her outside enclosure, and was lost. I was so beside myself, I couldn't eat or sleep. I cried all the time. I couldn't speak to people w/o busting out in tears. I feel your pain, believe me. I just found her yesterday, but I know how it feels when you lose your "child" cause that's what your animals are to you . We're here for you


----------



## sibi

maggie3fan said:


> I understand exactly after Bob breathing his last breath on my cheek. I am crying for you. There are no words I have to make you feel any better. I am so sorry and please imagine a really tight hug from me....


Maggie, one of the things I truly love about you, for that matter, anyone who's so moved by their animals, is that you truly loved your Bob. I can see and feel your pain. I recently went through a fraction of what you've been through for over a year. Your devotion to your animals, family, and friends is noteworthy. You can crack me up with your antics here online like no other. I cry too everytime you mention Bob. And, now I cry for pugsforkids too. Big hugs to both of you!


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> I hope you guys all still like me after all the absences I seem to be pretty good at taking. I'm trying to mentally piece my roller coaster of a life back together, but yesterday had to deal with something I simply cannot fix and don't know how to cope right now.
> I know everyone who's been around the chat before I became less frequent of a visitor knows about Franklin, and people who really paid attention and have good memories may remember my cat Semore. Well, yesterday we had to say goodbye to my beloved kitty. He was literally fine on Sunday, and yesterday was lethargic and that only kept getting worse though the day, to the point where when we got to take him to the vet in the afternoon, the tech ran right into the back to get the vet telling us he looked to be in bad shape. He was panting and just wanted to lay down and was clearly uncomfortable because he kept rolling over. The vet found a mass around where his bladder was, they did an X-ray and found what probably was a tumor. They think it ruptured and the internal bleeding was causing the blood loss from all the important bits, his temperate was 94 and is apperently supposed to be around 100, and his paws were turning a blue shade and you could see under his white fur that he was getting grey. Without warning, at an appointment where we were supposed to just be able to get medicine and bring him home to fix him, we had to rush to take him back to say goodbye, when I carried him to the other room he was already so limp and was crying a little, it broke my heart. I've never had to say goodbye to a pet before and literally have no idea how to cope, my mind keeps going back to that room, him so lifeless, having to hug him goodbye knowing he was gone. I'm still crying over it. I'm absolutely destroyed. I'm still convinced this is just a horrible dream and I'm going to wake up.
> View attachment 191080
> 
> View attachment 191081
> 
> View attachment 191082



I'm so sorry, Sarah. I've had to do that a couple different times to favorite kitties. It never gets any easier. You'll never forget her, but it does get easier to let the pain go after time.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

@smarch 
Sarah, thought about you all night and I just wanted to say good morning. I know it's not good, and won't be for quite a while. It's been 15 months since I lost Bob and I still miss him more than I can say, and I still cry. So it's not going to get better soon, but it does get a little easier. That rock in your stomach will go away, and you'll remember the good times. In my case, I remember the bad times, because they were so damned funny. So girl, I'm with you this morning. Hang in.


----------



## Yvonne G

So Happy Hump Day, everyone. I've taken my garbage over to my daughter's house already this a.m. It's a bit cold out there. Last night it was supposed to dip down to about 49F...don't know if it made it that far down or not. But it does feel like it. Heavy dew too. I'm sitting here with my barn jacket on. 

My son-in-law came over Sunday and split some wood for me. He bought a small electric splitter from Tractor Supply. One would think it might be too small for the job, but it worked like a champ! The wood he's splitting for me is the pepper tree I had cut down. The guy who cut down the tree cut it in slices about a foot or so wide. And the tree trunk is about 3' diameter, so those are some pretty big slices. But Jim's new toy did an awesome job. The problem being it's terrible to make a neat stack out of it. Misshapen odd ball sizes. He still has more to do, and I also have a big pile I need to take the chain saw to.




If these cool nights continue, I'll have to start up the old wood stove pretty soon.

This is what he has left to do:





Because of the oddball sizes and strange shapes it makes a pretty unstable stack:




First time a cat jumps up there it's all going to come tumbling down. So I started stacking it like this instead:




It doesn't look as neat, but is much more stable.

So, after my animal chores, I'll be stacking wood and starting on the pile that needs to be cut up.


----------



## Yvonne G

I didn't feel like stacking wood, so I started wrapping the front porch with plastic sheeting. I didn't have enough room in the greenhouse to put up my jade plants, so I bought little Christmas tree lights to place over them and I'm leaving them on the porch. Trouble being, I didn't read the box well enough and I bought randomly twinkling lights. That means when the bulb gets hot it starts blinking on and off until it cools again. Well, hopefully that will be enough heat to stave off the freezing temp. I put up plastic on the ceiling and the east end so far. Good thing you can't see my house from the street. Not exactly the sophisticated look one strives for.




I'm engineering it in my mind and so far I'm having trouble visualizing how to make a sturdy door that the wind won't catch and blow, in order for me to go in every so often to water the plants. I may make it down on the west end where that little white table is. Maybe I'll staple the plastic to a 2x4 frame then hook and eye the frame to the post. ??? I'll sleep on it. I solve a lot of problems while I'm sleeping.


----------



## Momof4

sibi said:


> The way to avoid that, especially since it looks like he's a hunter, is to go to the pet store and get some of those laser toys that have you cat running around chasing things. There's such a variety to choose from. The little things with feathers will be destroyed, but it will be fun to watch them. This way, it will get that hunter/prey thing out of their system




Thanks Sibi!! I did buy the feather toy and he loves it!! I don't mind wrestling with him because it so cute but I don't want to create a monster. I also give him small stuffed animals to bite and kick instead of me sometimes. 

My kids have been begging to buy a laser toy so maybe I'll cave and get one!


----------



## MPRC

Good day all. If anyone wins the lotto I'd love if you adopt me. Finding a new place to live is downright depressing. I am great at medicating stubborn pets and scooping poop.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I got some room if you get desperate.....or I can foster your tortoises


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, my lawyer fired me, it said my case is too complex for him. So

Parting out 1989 IROC-Z. $12K for Corvette LT1 engine less than 10k miles. All kind of speed crap, shaved pistons, bigger cam, high compression heads, speed chip in the computer. New beefed up 350 Tranny, and 4/11 rear. New tires. Or trade straight across for restored running good VW old bug or Corvair. Car runs good, could fly if it had wings. Has some parking lot rash, and the damage from an accident that Main Autobody in Corvallis made worse.
Will go to junk yard on Jan 1, so get busy......All damage to car is cosmetic only. I'd get in it right now and drive to NY. But will only part out.


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> I got some room if you get desperate.....or I can foster your tortoises



I'll let you know if we need a babysitter. It's darn near impossible to find anything with a 2 car garage or workshop around here.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Good Evening. Went to Maryland today so we voted.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

We vote by mail, I voted 2 weeks ago.....ta da!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I don't have a garage, but in a couple of months, I won't need one.


----------



## MPRC

I'm not worried about the cars, BF just has a TON of tools that we need to keep secure. Its a pain.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> I'm not worried about the cars, BF just has a TON of tools that we need to keep secure. Its a pain.



Storage shed rental place?


----------



## Jacqui

Evening folks! Yeppers, tis time for work.... but I did get an offer for a free breakfast from this certain guy


----------



## smarch

maggie3fan said:


> @smarch
> Sarah, thought about you all night and I just wanted to say good morning. I know it's not good, and won't be for quite a while. It's been 15 months since I lost Bob and I still miss him more than I can say, and I still cry. So it's not going to get better soon, but it does get a little easier. That rock in your stomach will go away, and you'll remember the good times. In my case, I remember the bad times, because they were so damned funny. So girl, I'm with you this morning. Hang in.


Thank you. <3 it means a lot. I'm so glad that earlier in the morning the day we lost him, I'd been texting a good friend of mine, who's basically like a big brother to me, he's well over 10 years older than me but we just have this bond I can't describe. Usually I'm a hermit and text no one, so we were already talking when I was at the vet and realized I had to make the decision, if I didn't have him to talk to I don't know what I would have done. My house is so quiet, aside from Franklin, Semore was our only pet, so I still think I hear his sneezes and little thumps of him jumping onto things. I knew he was a huge part of our family, but I think he was the thing that kept us somewhat together with us 3 kids being older. I keep going back to that room, having to leave him there knowing he was gone, watching my once full of life kitty just lay there. It was the worst things I've ever had to face. The past 3 nights I've slept terrible, I keep waking up not even a restless wake up, like I gasp awake like you would from a nightmare, but there's no nightmare that I remember because I feel like I'm living it. This morning was the hardest waking up to do my normal shift, he used to be the only one awake when I was getting ready, so I'd say hi every morning and pet him (sometimes he loved the attention and others he'd roll over and scratch me because he also didn't want to be awake so early).


----------



## smarch

It only took a couple of days, but last night my mum sent me a screenshot from our local humane societies website. She found the hole in our lives so big that she was already looking at cats in shelters. She found a 2 year old who has quite the story, an older woman found him with a bunch of teenagers, bags tied to his feet, they were going to kill him. The day he was brought in was my grandmothers birthday. I'm actually going with her today to go meet him if he's still available. 
I know people have mixed opinions on getting a new pet soon after you say goodbye to one. I understand the whole belief of people seeing it as you replacing them, but I actually see it much different, I see it as Semore was so important in our lives, that he left behind a hole so big we couldn't live without something there, he was our first pet, he created that important space in our hearts. 
Ever since talk about another cat started, I've felt slightly less hollow inside. I just really hope he's still there or I'm going to be devastated about this cat I'm already so exited to meet.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> It only took a couple of days, but last night my mum sent me a screenshot from our local humane societies website. She found the hole in our lives so big that she was already looking at cats in shelters. She found a 2 year old who has quite the story, an older woman found him with a bunch of teenagers, bags tied to his feet, they were going to kill him. The day he was brought in was my grandmothers birthday. I'm actually going with her today to go meet him if he's still available.
> I know people have mixed opinions on getting a new pet soon after you say goodbye to one. I understand the whole belief of people seeing it as you replacing them, but I actually see it much different, I see it as Semore was so important in our lives, that he left behind a hole so big we couldn't live without something there, he was our first pet, he created that important space in our hearts.
> Ever since talk about another cat started, I've felt slightly less hollow inside. I just really hope he's still there or I'm going to be devastated about this cat I'm already so exited to meet.



I am so glad you are doing this. To me it honors Semore.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Thank you. <3 it means a lot. I'm so glad that earlier in the morning the day we lost him, I'd been texting a good friend of mine, who's basically like a big brother to me, he's well over 10 years older than me but we just have this bond I can't describe. Usually I'm a hermit and text no one, so we were already talking when I was at the vet and realized I had to make the decision, if I didn't have him to talk to I don't know what I would have done. My house is so quiet, aside from Franklin, Semore was our only pet, so I still think I hear his sneezes and little thumps of him jumping onto things. I knew he was a huge part of our family, but I think he was the thing that kept us somewhat together with us 3 kids being older. I keep going back to that room, having to leave him there knowing he was gone, watching my once full of life kitty just lay there. It was the worst things I've ever had to face. The past 3 nights I've slept terrible, I keep waking up not even a restless wake up, like I gasp awake like you would from a nightmare, but there's no nightmare that I remember because I feel like I'm living it. This morning was the hardest waking up to do my normal shift, he used to be the only one awake when I was getting ready, so I'd say hi every morning and pet him (sometimes he loved the attention and others he'd roll over and scratch me because he also didn't want to be awake so early).



my house is full of critters, but even the "not as special" ones have their places in your world. I lost such a dog last week and it amazes me how much a part she was, even if it is just those spots I expect to glance over and see her sleeping in. Semore was one of those very special animals, so the holes are not just bigger, but humongous. The empty will get less, but Semores 's spirit will still be there in those moments you glance something in the corner of your eye or hear the sounds.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting at a truck stop drinking hot chocolate.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

When my Big Bubba was killed, he was 16 and my family had always said he was the best husband I'd ever had. He was 28 pounds of long haired solid black truck drivin kitty. while I was burying him some lady stuck her head over my fence and asked if I was alright, I said no and told her what I was doing. The next day she showed up at my door with a bag. Handed it to me and left. I had never seen her before, have never seen her since. In the bag was about a 3 week old tuxedo kitten. I didn't want to "replace" Big Bubba, I loved him. But here was this baby and he was hungry, so that's how I got Maks, and I will admit all a kittens problems kept me hopping and made my mourning for Bubba a little easier. So, you're not going to replace the love you have for Semore, you're just getting a new kitty to help fill that hole, and if you let him be himself, he will create a whole new being for you to love.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Thanks Sibi!! I did buy the feather toy and he loves it!! I don't mind wrestling with him because it so cute but I don't want to create a monster. I also give him small stuffed animals to bite and kick instead of me sometimes.
> 
> My kids have been begging to buy a laser toy so maybe I'll cave and get one!



My indoor cat isn't the slightest bit interested in the laser, but it drives Misty crazy! She's a pretty smart doggie, but the laser has her stumped. Can we see some more pictures of the kitty? I love kitty pictures.


----------



## smarch

It's official, the little kitty is still available, my mum put a 24 hour hold on him, we're meeting him later today and if all goes well (and my dad doesn't say no too strongly) he may be coming home tomorrow. I've refrained from posting pictures because I don't want to be too attached (and am secretly paranoid I'm going to express my interest online and someone's going to swoop in and steal him even though we have the hold on him, I'm overly emotional and paranoid right now lol). That void in my chest, that hollow painful broken heart, is not as unbearable now that there's hope of another cat coming into our life to fill the hole.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> My indoor cat isn't the slightest bit interested in the laser, but it drives Misty crazy! She's a pretty smart doggie, but the laser has her stumped. Can we see some more pictures of the kitty? I love kitty pictures.



Here you go Yvonne!

He loves this jeep! Him and the baby play with it together. 



Sleeping on my lap! He always decides to relax on me when I need to get up! 



He found his own place to sleep on the dog kennel.


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> It's official, the little kitty is still available, my mum put a 24 hour hold on him, we're meeting him later today and if all goes well (and my dad doesn't say no too strongly) he may be coming home tomorrow. I've refrained from posting pictures because I don't want to be too attached (and am secretly paranoid I'm going to express my interest online and someone's going to swoop in and steal him even though we have the hold on him, I'm overly emotional and paranoid right now lol). That void in my chest, that hollow painful broken heart, is not as unbearable now that there's hope of another cat coming into our life to fill the hole.



Believe me, I know exactly how you feel...and it's not fun.

My daughter called and left a message on my answering machine one day last week letting me know that Petsmart had a scroungy-looking kitten up for adoption named Clarabelle. I stayed away from Petsmart. Last night she called me again to see if I went to look at the kitten and she mentioned that it was a tortoise shell. OMG! If she had said that on her message I probably would have broken all sound barrier rules getting there. My favorite kind of cat.

Please be sure to shoot us all kinds of pictures WHEN (not if) you bring the kitty home!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Here you go Yvonne!
> 
> He loves this jeep! Him and the baby play with it together.
> View attachment 191192
> 
> 
> Sleeping on my lap! He always decides to relax on me when I need to get up!
> View attachment 191193
> 
> 
> He found his own place to sleep on the dog kennel.
> View attachment 191194



He's so cute! The white feet and bib always make a kitty look so classy. And seeing the little guy standing on his own...my lordy, it was just yesterday he was a tiny baby (wasn't it?).


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> He's so cute! The white feet and bib always make a kitty look so classy. And seeing the little guy standing on his own...my lordy, it was just yesterday he was a tiny baby (wasn't it?).




Thank you!!
Yes, it seems like yesterday!! 
It was actually one year ago this month I started watching him full time!! He's almost 15 mo and running everywhere !! He's still super good and easy going!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Here you go Yvonne!
> 
> He loves this jeep! Him and the baby play with it together.
> View attachment 191192
> 
> 
> Sleeping on my lap! He always decides to relax on me when I need to get up!
> View attachment 191193
> 
> 
> He found his own place to sleep on the dog kennel.
> View attachment 191194




I went back through many, many pages of your posts on our chat looking for baby baby pictures, and after about 15 minutes of looking, gave up. I wanted to add quite a few more pictures, but got tired looking for them:


----------



## Yvonne G

We haven't seen that pup in a long time. Has he turned into a beautiful big doggy?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> Well, my lawyer fired me, it said my case is too complex for him. So
> 
> Parting out 1989 IROC-Z. $12K for Corvette LT1 engine less than 10k miles. All kind of speed crap, shaved pistons, bigger cam, high compression heads, speed chip in the computer. New beefed up 350 Tranny, and 4/11 rear. New tires. Or trade straight across for restored running good VW old bug or Corvair. Car runs good, could fly if it had wings. Has some parking lot rash, and the damage from an accident that Main Autobody in Corvallis made worse.
> Will go to junk yard on Jan 1, so get busy......All damage to car is cosmetic only. I'd get in it right now and drive to NY. But will only part out.



Could be bigger pistons and shaved cam.....?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, guess I gotta go walk into town and get some groceries. 3 freakin miles. But people don't pick up ugly old ladies hitchhiking with canes.......


----------



## smarch

Got to meet Half-Stache this afternoon. (We have other plans for his name) quite the curious little guy, he may or may not have jumped onto the bird cage in the room and covered us both in bird water. He liked my mother quite a bit.


----------



## smarch




----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> View attachment 191233



Very pretty. He looks like a youngster - maybe teenager?


----------



## Yvonne G

I really dislike this time of year. It's dark when I get up at about 6a and it's almost dark now, at 5:30p. That means I have to go out now to do my evening chores. In the summer I watch Jeopardy! first, then go out at about 7:30p.

I'm almost finished wrapping my front porch. Purdy classy-looking, right? (insert sarcasm here)




I just have to make a door so I can get in there to water the plants. I'm going to put up a solid piece of plastic over the end on the left, the cut a slit in it to climb through. Then I'll cover a 1x2 frame with plastic and just lean it up against the slit.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

smarch said:


> View attachment 191233



Oh I have fallen in love! What a beauty!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I really dislike this time of year. It's dark when I get up at about 6a and it's almost dark now, at 5:30p. That means I have to go out now to do my evening chores. In the summer I watch Jeopardy! first, then go out at about 7:30p.
> 
> I'm almost finished wrapping my front porch. Purdy classy-looking, right? (insert sarcasm here)
> 
> View attachment 191250
> 
> 
> I just have to make a door so I can get in there to water the plants. I'm going to put up a solid piece of plastic over the end on the left, the cut a slit in it to climb through. Then I'll cover a 1x2 frame with plastic and just lean it up against the slit.


You are Amazing Yvonne! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Truly an engineer. ....


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, right. My Hokey Factor is alive and well. Anything I can do to protect the plants and animals regardless of what it ends up looking like.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think it's time to ditch the all salad diet. After being on it for a little over 2 weeks I'm starting to crave a nice, juicy, rare steak, baked potato and sour cream.

And I still haven't lost even one pound!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

@Yvonne G.....so I put most of the tall cactus with the Jew and a big spider plant, oh and a Sansevieria.....and I'm done! Everybody else is in Bob's shed with The Monster......THIS is classy lookin.....part is taped, part is stapled, some is nailed....lol!
And this is what I was trying to describe to you about my hood, the first pix is the left side of the hood opening...





Left side...


Now the right side.....






This is professional taping....and how they didn't paint the bumper, they just striped it



more professional work



So now tell me, I have showed 1/8th of the damage the body shop did.....does anybody not understand why I'm crazy mad??? They f***ed up my car, period. The accident didn't do as much damage as the body shop.
Plus it cost me $179 to get my damn hood open and fixed. So the first thing I'm doing is taking Main Auto Body to small claims court, asking $5000, Then Budget, then State Farm. I have to do it all in small claims court. I figure Anthony Mohammad of Antioch Calif has no assets or he would have had insurance. So instead of suing him. I call him every morning at 2 am and tell him what a jerk he is and how selfish not to have insurance etc. He's so stupid, he answers the phone every time. I'm not breaking the law as I don't threaten him or call him bad names. Besides, I wouldn't mind going to jail for the whole thing. 
So this is a car I have washed once a week, waxed once a month and used an electric buffer on it, for 28 years and this is the first real hurt my car has had. If I could have loved a man as much as I love this car, I might have stayed married. So I am going to fight this until I can no longer pay the fees. If I have achieved nada, some friends and I are going to make signs, park junk cars up on the sidewalk and picket. In the mean time I am looking for an old VW bug that's in good shape and runs, but I really want a Corvair......my son restores them, and he says he can't find any in Calif lately.


----------



## bouaboua

That is what I mean. They looks not bad at all.


----------



## bouaboua

It's been about 3 months now. I walk 6 mails a day and have only a light dinner but have normal breakfast and lunch. I lost 10 lb so far. 

I have 10 more lb to go.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> That is what I mean. They looks not bad at all.



Mine is the hokey one. You are exactly right, she is an engineer and does a good job and I just throw something together and hope it stays. My tall cactus are wrapped in Christmas lights so they won't freeze and wrapped in dirty plastic......I am not an engineer....lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> It's been about 3 months now. I walk 6 mails a day and have only a light dinner but have normal breakfast and lunch. I lost 10 lb so far.
> 
> I have 10 more lb to go.



I've lost 10 pounds on my cheesecake diet.......


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> Mine is the hokey one. You are exactly right, she is an engineer and does a good job and I just throw something together and hope it stays. My tall cactus are wrapped in Christmas lights so they won't freeze and wrapped in dirty plastic......I am not an engineer....lol


You are also Amazing Maggie! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> I've lost 10 pounds on my cheesecake diet.......


I HATE you Maggie........


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Very pretty. He looks like a youngster - maybe teenager?


The estimate him at about 2. Oh boy does he act young! He plays like Semore hadn't in years. My mum is actually worried about his energy being something that will make him a handful, since she's used to senior cat sleeping all day energy.


----------



## smarch

maggie3fan said:


> Oh I have fallen in love! What a beauty!


His story is a real heart breaker too. The woman we were talking with said they were pretty sure the kids were going to try to light him on fire.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> I really dislike this time of year. It's dark when I get up at about 6a and it's almost dark now, at 5:30p. That means I have to go out now to do my evening chores. In the summer I watch Jeopardy! first, then go out at about 7:30p.
> 
> I'm almost finished wrapping my front porch. Purdy classy-looking, right? (insert sarcasm here)
> 
> View attachment 191250
> 
> 
> I just have to make a door so I can get in there to water the plants. I'm going to put up a solid piece of plastic over the end on the left, the cut a slit in it to climb through. Then I'll cover a 1x2 frame with plastic and just lean it up against the slit.


Another way to make a simple door is to cut your vertical slit then cut small horizontal slits at top and bottom. take 2 pieces of poly, spray glue and tape one inside and one outside above the upper short horizontal slit with the vertical slit in the middle of the two pieces of poly. add a little weight to each door piece at the bottom to keep them hanging down and not just blowing in the wind. Put tape at the end of each slit and it will help to keep them from stretching and tarring. You can do it with one piece of poly either inside or outside but with two you will get less air exchange.


----------



## smarch

maggie3fan said:


> @Yvonne G.....so I put most of the tall cactus with the Jew and a big spider plant, oh and a Sansevieria.....and I'm done! Everybody else is in Bob's shed with The Monster......THIS is classy lookin.....part is taped, part is stapled, some is nailed....lol!
> And this is what I was trying to describe to you about my hood, the first pix is the left side of the hood opening...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 191253
> 
> Left side...
> View attachment 191254
> 
> Now the right side.....
> 
> View attachment 191255
> 
> 
> View attachment 191256
> 
> This is professional taping....and how they didn't paint the bumper, they just striped it
> 
> View attachment 191257
> 
> more professional work
> 
> View attachment 191258
> 
> So now tell me, I have showed 1/8th of the damage the body shop did.....does anybody not understand why I'm crazy mad??? They f***ed up my car, period. The accident didn't do as much damage as the body shop.
> Plus it cost me $179 to get my damn hood open and fixed. So the first thing I'm doing is taking Main Auto Body to small claims court, asking $5000, Then Budget, then State Farm. I have to do it all in small claims court. I figure Anthony Mohammad of Antioch Calif has no assets or he would have had insurance. So instead of suing him. I call him every morning at 2 am and tell him what a jerk he is and how selfish not to have insurance etc. He's so stupid, he answers the phone every time. I'm not breaking the law as I don't threaten him or call him bad names. Besides, I wouldn't mind going to jail for the whole thing.
> So this is a car I have washed once a week, waxed once a month and used an electric buffer on it, for 28 years and this is the first real hurt my car has had. If I could have loved a man as much as I love this car, I might have stayed married. So I am going to fight this until I can no longer pay the fees. If I have achieved nada, some friends and I are going to make signs, park junk cars up on the sidewalk and picket. In the mean time I am looking for an old VW bug that's in good shape and runs, but I really want a Corvair......my son restores them, and he says he can't find any in Calif lately.


Im definitely assuming in my absence I've missed the beginning of this and it's a ongoing story? That being said I know how much you love your car, I know how much I love mine and she's half as nice, my blood is boiling a bit after reading this. I really don't trust shops, I've had bad experiences. Once after someone hit and ran me, they shop that did the bodywork on my door panels forgot their flashlight... IN my door panel! Every time I'd turn one way it would make a loud thump. 

I knew when I bought my project car if would be a project, I never assumed there would be so much body work I'd have to do on it as well. The people before had some crazy ways of doing things, putting the bumper fastener on with drywall screws, putting the bumper lips on with screws as well, some zip ties in random places and more screws in random places... those are not proper car supplies! At this point it's so bad it's funny.


----------



## bouaboua

TGIF！ ！ ！ 

Good Morning TFO. Happy Friday! ! ! !


----------



## smarch

bouaboua said:


> TGIF！ ！ ！
> 
> Good Morning TFO. Happy Friday! ! ! !


Happy Friday!


----------



## smarch

Should I give a warning that tears may be had? I know I'm emotional lately, but this one stings the heart. But I finally wrote something out which I haven't wanted to do up until now. 

We didn't want to say goodbye
You told us it would be ok as we started to cry
It was easy to tell you were in a great deal of pain
"So there's nothing we can do?" We replied with disdain
Making the decision was the hardest thing ever
One you don't think you'll have to face, never
Our little old man, long since rescued from the street
Loved dearly by his family until his little heart's last beat
It felt like a massive hole was punched in our chests
Overall mood in the house was depressed
It was a massive place in our hearts that you stole
The quiet and the emptiness left an unbearable hole
We will never find someone just like Semore 
But we started looking for a cat in need of a family to adore
Stumbled into the profile of a cat named Half-Stache
He was still available so off to meet him we dashed
Two year old boy, who acts just like a kitten
Mum was unsure, but I was clearly smitten
No one can ever replace our beloved Semore
But it's an honor to him that he left too big a hole to endure 
No one will forget the love for their first pet
And his loss is a pain that has not stopped hurting yet
Our home still has so much love to give
An honor to Semore to open our home for 'Stache to live
Am I worried what it will be like with a new cat at home?
Yes I'll admit, but he gives our broken hearts a place to roam.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> TGIF！ ！ ！
> 
> Good Morning TFO. Happy Friday! ! ! !



What is special about Friday?


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I went back through many, many pages of your posts on our chat looking for baby baby pictures, and after about 15 minutes of looking, gave up. I wanted to add quite a few more pictures, but got tired looking for them:
> 
> View attachment 191199




This is where the forum's search feature works well. Search for "attach", with the search limited to this thread and posts made by her.


----------



## MPRC

Did someone say baby pictures? I have a pile of those right now, I've been trying to scan all of my childhood family photos.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> This is where the forum's search feature works well. Search for "attach", with the search limited to this thread and posts made by her.



Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> It's been about 3 months now. I walk 6 mails a day and have only a light dinner but have normal breakfast and lunch. I lost 10 lb so far.
> 
> I have 10 more lb to go.



It's not attractive to brag.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Another way to make a simple door is to cut your vertical slit then cut small horizontal slits at top and bottom. take 2 pieces of poly, spray glue and tape one inside and one outside above the upper short horizontal slit with the vertical slit in the middle of the two pieces of poly. add a little weight to each door piece at the bottom to keep them hanging down and not just blowing in the wind. Put tape at the end of each slit and it will help to keep them from stretching and tarring. You can do it with one piece of poly either inside or outside but with two you will get less air exchange.



Sounds good. You gave me good info on attaching the pig blanket to the wall instead of the floor, and this info sounds doable too. Thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> This is where the forum's search feature works well. Search for "attach", with the search limited to this thread and posts made by her.



Really? Wish I'd known that yesterday. I went back through pages and pages of mom's posts on the chat and in over 15 minutes of looking never did get to where she posted baby pictures. I'm going to try this in a bit and see if I get it right.


----------



## pugsandkids

I've joined a gym, severely cut back on my stress eating, and have only lost 8lbs in the last 3 months. BUT, my favorite sweater no longer feels like it's trying to constrict me, so I'm happy enough 
Tomorrow is my son's last band competition, think goodness because it's a 4 Hour drive to get to them. And I am tired… I know I'll miss them when they're gone, and they're all going to be gone the way sooner then I'm prepared for. But a lovely weekend of doing nothing and going nowhere sounds ideal right now...


----------



## Yvonne G

pugsandkids said:


> I've joined a gym, severely cut back on my stress eating, and have only lost 8lbs in the last 3 months. BUT, my favorite sweater no longer feels like it's trying to constrict me, so I'm happy enough
> Tomorrow is my son's last band competition, think goodness because it's a 4 Hour drive to get to them. And I am tired… I know I'll miss them when they're gone, and they're all going to be gone the way sooner then I'm prepared for. But a lovely weekend of doing nothing and going nowhere sounds ideal right now...



I know that my biggest problem with no weight loss is the fact that I don't do much. I've been sleeping in later which means I don't have much time to work outside. After I tend to the animals it's close to 11a and Misty doesn't allow me to work much past then as it's her lunch time. Then, after I eat, I don't feel like doing anything. I really should get back out to my walking in the evening. It's called lazy.


----------



## smarch

Happy gotcha day Stache!


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Happy gotcha day Stache!
> 
> View attachment 191336
> 
> View attachment 191337



Doesn't look too traumatized at being uprooted and put into a new place. Such a pretty animal. He wants to go catch a birdy.


----------



## Jacqui

I am blaming this on Yvonne. For supper it is Texas Roadhouse ie steak.


----------



## Killerrookie

Jacqui said:


> I am blaming this on Yvonne. For supper it is Texas Roadhouse ie steak.


Texas Roadhouse is cheap and yummy  
I love their chicken fried steak


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Doesn't look too traumatized at being uprooted and put into a new place. Such a pretty animal. He wants to go catch a birdy.


He's skittish to noises or if you walk in doorways, though my dad was walking across the year with a board when he was in the window and he did not like that! Dashed away from the window and actually growled! Otherwise I'd say he's pretty happy to be here! He put himself here!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> What is special about Friday?


Just happy for the upcoming weekend for doing mostly nothing! ! !




Jacqui said:


> What is special about Friday?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I think he's just beautiful. I am so glad for you. I love a black and white cat......

Maks. 7 yrs. 20 pounds......she's a purrfect tuxedo. See the white stripe coming up her chin? It ends in that white spot under her nose. The white line starts at her right back foot and runs up her whole body to end at her nose, a thin white line. Cats are so kewl....


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> It's not attractive to brag.



Sorry, I will not brag again. I will just make sure you notice when I'm achieved.


----------



## smarch

maggie3fan said:


> I think he's just beautiful. I am so glad for you. I love a black and white cat......
> 
> Maks. 7 yrs. 20 pounds......she's a purrfect tuxedo. See the white stripe coming up her chin? It ends in that white spot under her nose. The white line starts at her right back foot and runs up her whole body to end at her nose, a thin white line. Cats are so kewl....
> 
> View attachment 191348


Definitely still miss Semore something fierce. His ashes came home today too. I've accidentally called Stache Semore twice now, it's a little weird not going to lie, but I feel so much less empty. That's really cool that that white stipe goes all the way to her nose with just that little thin line past the chin! I'm also a sucker for little "boots" where the paws are different than the rest of the legs. 

Stache's paw pads have black spots on them as well as the pink. It's super cute.


----------



## smarch

What adjustment period? <3


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well thanks Steven and Yvonne to point out to me at 2 am this morning, that I (the not an engineer) has forgotten to put anyplace to water the darn things. It really freezes here, so that's what I was concerned with. Crud...and....you woke me up from a sound sleep to point out this misstep to me.


----------



## smarch

I think it's official that he's adopted us. He put himself in that position, and my dad was the last to accept welcoming a new cat in.


----------



## MPRC

Another day, another adventure into reducing my material possessions and trying to find a new living space. I've made a couple hundred bucks off selling vintage cameras this week. I really wish people would buy the BIG stuff though. Really, who DOESN'T need a laserdic player? Haha...ugh.


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon!


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> Good afternoon!



Good is subjective. I'm going with "Mediocre Afternoon" - but at least I'm being productive.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Raining


----------



## bouaboua

Better than hazing...


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> Raining



Pouring down here too. It fits my "Eeyore-esque" attitude right now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Beautiful sunny day here.


----------



## Yvonne G

So I got all the plants put away for the winter and the greenhouse is full. Last night my daughter calls me and asks if I want her two hanging hoyas and two hoyas on stands and also her Bowiea volubilis. I never turn away free plants and hoya are one of my faves, so I accepted. Problem being, where in the heck am I going to put them? My house is dark, so indoors is out. The greenhouse is full. Hoya is a tropical species and can't be allowed to get too cold.

Today I got out one of my extra T-10 fluorescent lights and mounted it high in the RF shed then I screwed in two hooks on either side of the light. The hanging plants will have to spend the winter in the RF shed. I hope that light is bright enough for them.

The two plants on stands...oh lordy. Maybe I can make room for them in the crowded greenhouse.

Yesterday morning I was reading the Forum and someone was talking about seeding their tortoise pasture and that got me to remembering I needed to order seeds. So I went on Amazon and ordered 10lbs of full season forage (winter peas, oats and triticale, forage turnip, chicory, clover and daikon radish). This was about 7:30a or so. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the UPS truck pulling up to my driveway as I went to get the mail at about 5p last evening and he handed me my seeds from Amazon. When I got back in the house I had to go look at my ordering history on Amazon to make sure I was remembering correctly. Yup, I ordered in the morning and it was delivered in the evening - same day!

So I broadcast seeds in my leopard yards today and set the sprinkler on it.


----------



## Jacqui

*waves* Hi!


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> @mike taylor Just out of curiosity, what's under the hood?


Basically a big block 460 police interceptor.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> That's NOT the original steering wheel.......


Nope because we cut up a cop car and put a truck body on it .


----------



## mike taylor

Maggie here is some pictures.


----------



## Jacqui

Did ya set your clocks back?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I went back through many, many pages of your posts on our chat looking for baby baby pictures, and after about 15 minutes of looking, gave up. I wanted to add quite a few more pictures, but got tired looking for them:
> 
> View attachment 191199



Yvonne that so sweet of you!! 
I love it!!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> We haven't seen that pup in a long time. Has he turned into a beautiful big doggy?



He is pretty big for 7 months. Over 50lbs. He kinda goofy and doesn't like to be touch a whole lot. He steps back if he isn't in the mood or if he's tired he'll growl. He's sweet though.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> So I got all the plants put away for the winter and the greenhouse is full. Last night my daughter calls me and asks if I want her two hanging hoyas and two hoyas on stands and also her Bowiea volubilis. I never turn away free plants and hoya are one of my faves, so I accepted. Problem being, where in the heck am I going to put them? My house is dark, so indoors is out. The greenhouse is full. Hoya is a tropical species and can't be allowed to get too cold.
> 
> Today I got out one of my extra T-10 fluorescent lights and mounted it high in the RF shed then I screwed in two hooks on either side of the light. The hanging plants will have to spend the winter in the RF shed. I hope that light is bright enough for them.
> 
> The two plants on stands...oh lordy. Maybe I can make room for them in the crowded greenhouse.
> 
> Yesterday morning I was reading the Forum and someone was talking about seeding their tortoise pasture and that got me to remembering I needed to order seeds. So I went on Amazon and ordered 10lbs of full season forage (winter peas, oats and triticale, forage turnip, chicory, clover and daikon radish). This was about 7:30a or so. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the UPS truck pulling up to my driveway as I went to get the mail at about 5p last evening and he handed me my seeds from Amazon. When I got back in the house I had to go look at my ordering history on Amazon to make sure I was remembering correctly. Yup, I ordered in the morning and it was delivered in the evening - same day!
> 
> So I broadcast seeds in my leopard yards today and set the sprinkler on it.



Who did you order from this time? 
I need clover!

Isn't funny how we plant in the fall because we get all best greens in winter and spring? 
Everyone will be covered in snow. 

It does suck that our weeds turn brown in summer though, when everyone is out in the warm sun looking for food.


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> I think it's official that he's adopted us. He put himself in that position, and my dad was the last to accept welcoming a new cat in.
> View attachment 191353



My husband didn't want the stray kitten we found for days but he came around. The kitty loves him. My husband acts like he doesn't like the kitty but when that tiny thing comes up and kisses him on the face or curls up in his lap he smiles. 
He is allergic but we deal with that later.

So happy for your family!! He looks really sweet!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Did ya set your clocks back?



Mine are automatic. I go by my cable TV clock. It was nice to be able to get up a bit earlier this a.m. And yet, here I sit...


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> He is pretty big for 7 months. Over 50lbs. He kinda goofy and doesn't like to be touch a whole lot. He steps back if he isn't in the mood or if he's tired he'll growl. He's sweet though.
> View attachment 191503



Aw...he's still cute. But don't let him get away with growling at you. That's not good - especially with a toddler in the house.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Who did you order from this time?
> I need clover!
> 
> Isn't funny how we plant in the fall because we get all best greens in winter and spring?
> Everyone will be covered in snow.
> 
> It does suck that our weeds turn brown in summer though, when everyone is out in the warm sun looking for food.



I use Amazon Smile for most of my online buying.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Who did you order from this time?
> I need clover!
> 
> Isn't funny how we plant in the fall because we get all best greens in winter and spring?
> Everyone will be covered in snow.
> 
> It does suck that our weeds turn brown in summer though, when everyone is out in the warm sun looking for food.



I know, huh? Right now my Russian tortoise yard is empty of animals and I sprayed to kill the bermuda grass, so it's brown. But I noticed last night that the fillaree has started to sprout. But by the time the tortoises wake up in the spring, most of the fillaree will have died.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Aw...he's still cute. But don't let him get away with growling at you. That's not good - especially with a toddler in the house.



Well, I read that a growl is a good warning to back off. They say if you scold the dog for growling he'll just go to biting first instead of the warning growl. He's not mean just doesn't like to be messed with. 
The baby is learning not to touch the dogs when they are sleeping. 
They are never unsupervised. The dogs have actually been spending a lot of time outside. They enjoy it.

My other dog had anxiety and would whine and high pitch bark when he was out more than 20 minutes. 

So it's nice to have calm dogs this time around.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Well, I read that a growl is a good warning to back off. They say if you scold the dog for growling he'll just go to biting first instead of the warning growl. He's not mean just doesn't like to be messed with.
> The baby is learning not to touch the dogs when they are sleeping.
> They are never unsupervised. The dogs have actually been spending a lot of time outside. They enjoy it.
> 
> My other dog had anxiety and would whine and high pitch bark when he was out more than 20 minutes.
> 
> So it's nice to have calm dogs this time around.



Misty won't go out unless I go with her. Makes it kinda' rough at 3a, but she just stands by the door and woofs until I let her back in. Then she wakes me up in a half hour or so to go out again, so it's just easier to go out with her the first time.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Maggie here is some pictures.



Hard work, and too kewl!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I will make no comment about any of the dogs I have just heard about. As a dog trainer in another life, I'll tell you, that if he growled at me he'd be hung by his collar. Dogs are not allowed to growl or bark mean at their keepers ...period. There are no excuses, especially after he bites some kid. Not all kids will respect that he's sleeping or just laying down. You are leaving yourself open for some kid to be hurt. (not that I really care)And it will be YOUR fault. Stop that dog now, or get rid of him.
It's NOT his choice to be messed with whether he likes it or not. He needs a professional trainer to stop those BAD habits before someone gets hurt.


----------



## MPRC

Sun's out, tortoises are out soaking it up. Not common for November in OR


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> Sun's out, tortoises are out soaking it up. Not common for November in OR



we must live in different states, we had pouring rain for a few hours, then clouds.......


----------



## mike taylor

Well been busy willing and dealing. Got my next project. 1971 rust bucket ford . Haha Boy do I got my work cutout. But in the end it will be slammed on the ground. Here is a picture of ole rust bucket. ( That's her name )


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> My husband didn't want the stray kitten we found for days but he came around. The kitty loves him. My husband acts like he doesn't like the kitty but when that tiny thing comes up and kisses him on the face or curls up in his lap he smiles.
> He is allergic but we deal with that later.
> 
> So happy for your family!! He looks really sweet!


He sounds EXACTLY like my father. That's how it was originally with Semore, he was a stray, dad didn't want a cat and he's allergic (and it turns out I am too) but the cat melted his heart and he quickly fell in love with Semore. This time dad didn't want a new cat because he knew Semore was special, but also felt the emptiness when he was staying home from work with flu-like sickness and the next day we got to meet our little Stache. And here we are now.


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> we must live in different states, we had pouring rain for a few hours, then clouds.......



It moved in this afternoon and I had to rush home and drag everyone in for a warm soak.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! Happy Monday.

May everyone have a great day.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Steven!


----------



## Jacqui

It's a nice rainy Monday morning here.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Good morning everyone....


----------



## Killerrookie

maggie3fan said:


> Good morning everyone....


Good Morning Maggie


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! Happy Monday.
> 
> May everyone have a great day.



Thank you, and back to you too. I'll be taking the calendars to the P.O. a bit later.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Good morning everyone....



Good morning Maggie


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Well been busy willing and dealing. Got my next project. 1971 rust bucket ford . Haha Boy do I got my work cutout. But in the end it will be slammed on the ground. Here is a picture of ole rust bucket. ( That's her name )
> 
> View attachment 191555




It's awesome Mike, you going into the sleeper hot rod truck business??? Rat rods?


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> It's awesome Mike, you going into the sleeper hot rod truck business??? Rat rods?



I know a guy who builds souped up Ford Festiva's for autocross. They are hilarious.


----------



## smarch

I think he likes me! <3


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you, and back to you too. I'll be taking the calendars to the P.O. a bit later.


Thank you for your hard labor! ! ! ! (Hat tipped)


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> It's awesome Mike, you going into the sleeper hot rod truck business??? Rat rods?


Trying to ! Got the know how ,so why not . I have a love for blood ,sweat ,an beer . Working on old trucks all three are a must . The best part of rat rods if you get mad and kick it ,it adds to the look . Haha


----------



## mike taylor

Don't forget to vote Sundance on the voice!


----------



## mike taylor

Mike it's Monday! Crap don't remind me ! It's all good my bearded buddy it's almost over . Yeah , four more days till Saturday.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Mike it's Monday! Crap don't remind me ! It's all good my bearded buddy it's almost over . Yeah , four more days till Saturday.



There goes Mike again, trying to hog all the chats on the 'CHAT' thread.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> I know a guy who builds souped up Ford Festiva's for autocross. They are hilarious.



Just actually reading and believing what you said has me cracking up. Ford Festivas??? BUT....maybe they drift real good.


----------



## Yvonne G

Whoo hoo!! Go Get 'em!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I've got to change my viewing habits. I watch Wagon Train from 3:40p to about 5:10p. Now that it's no longer daylight savings time it's almost dark at 5:10p. And I can't leave earlier and miss the critical ending of the show. Woe is me. Decisions, decisions. Do I go out and do my chores at 3:30? Do I take my flashlight and do my chores at 5:10? Oh lordy, lordy. What to do? What to do?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Don't forget to vote Sundance on the voice!



Don't forget????? That's a freakin insult! I don't forget important things, and why do you think I'm broke? $20 per vote....(kidding) I actually am going to realize that was not directed at me, but the millions of tortoise lovers who also love good music. Vote tonight on Twitter, for Sundance. He's a friend of Mike's and now mine too, and his singing is kickass. Plus he likes Sulcata, just sayin.......VOTE SUNDANCE, not that I'm trying to beat it into your head or anything.........


Yvonne G said:


> Whoo hoo!! Go Get 'em!!


I think those are Fiesta's not Festivas, how embarrassing to get stuck with something like that. I'd rather drive my Camaro even with the damage. At least when I push on the throttle, I'm gone......bam


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Don't forget????? That's a freakin insult! I don't forget important things, and why do you think I'm broke? $20 per vote....(kidding) I actually am going to realize that was not directed at me, but the millions of tortoise lovers who also love good music. Vote tonight on Twitter, for Sundance. He's a friend of Mike's and now mine too, and his singing is kickass. Plus he likes Sulcata, just sayin.......VOTE SUNDANCE, not that I'm trying to beat it into your head or anything.........
> 
> I think those are Fiesta's not Festivas, how embarrassing to get stuck with something like that. I'd rather drive my Camaro even with the damage. At least when I push on the throttle, I'm gone......bam


----------



## Yvonne G

Did I mention how fond I am of Hidden Valley Ranch dressing?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Did I mention how fond I am of Hidden Valley Ranch dressing?


HUM??????????

I thought you like Paul Newman's! ! !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Did I mention how fond I am of Hidden Valley Ranch dressing?



Actually, I used to love it myself. But then I discovered the Safeway brand is so much better........I dip everything in it including steak or tri-tip.


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> Actually, I used to love it myself. But then I discovered the Safeway brand is so much better........I dip everything in it including steak or tri-tip.



We use Safeway brand sesame ginger dressing on all kinds of things. I love that stuff.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> We use Safeway brand sesame ginger dressing on all kinds of things. I love that stuff.




Bet they don't have Safeway in the Republic of California......


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> Bet they don't have Safeway in the Republic of California......



It's called something else down there, Pavillion?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> HUM??????????
> 
> I thought you like Paul Newman's! ! !



The man or his products?


----------



## Jacqui

Good sunny morning to all of ya!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Bet they don't have Safeway in the Republic of California......



I don't think there are any around here any more


----------



## Jacqui

It's less than a week now! *happy dance*


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> It's called something else down there, Pavillion?




Savemart, owned by Safeway


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, looks like I'll be put in some sort of memory care place, no animals. So I have a couple of months, I'll load my **** into a uhaul trailer and leave. I'm not ready to be locked up yet. And I'll be losing $250 a month cuz I don't have grandkids anymore, so I'd have to leave anyway. I've been expecting this to happen.


Jacqui said:


> It's less than a week now! *happy dance*




I missed it, what's a week away? Mike too, what's happening Saturday that I will miss? huh?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I missed it, what's a week away? Mike too, what's happening Saturday that I will miss? huh?



Jeff will be home.

WHO is going to put you in such a place?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Found a little snake in the grass this morning.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I love having snakes in my yard, even tho they startle me at times.

Nobody, turns out it was set up by Byron, that guy who harasses me? He said I was his gramma. So they set it all up for me. It took us a bit to figure it all out. But now when I kill him it will be obvious who done it (ha)


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Turtulas-Len said:


> Found a little snake in the grass this morning.
> View attachment 191690




King snake?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

maggie3fan said:


> King snake?


When I first spotted it I thought black rat because we have so many of them in this area, but after picking it up it looks to be a northern water snake.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Nice lookin whatever he is......they do so much good in the garden for me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It's less than a week now! *happy dance*



Less than a week for what? You just had breakfast with Jeff, so it couldn't be that. Hm-m-m...


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> When I first spotted it I thought black rat because we have so many of them in this area, but after picking it up it looks to be a northern water snake.



I know they have their place, but I just don't like them. I can't even appreciate their beauty - to me they don't have any. They give me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I know they have their place, but I just don't like them. I can't even appreciate their beauty - to me they don't have any. They give me the heebie jeebies.



I do wish they would wave little red flags so you knew they were there, other then that I think they are pretty neat critters.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Less than a week for what? You just had breakfast with Jeff, so it couldn't be that. Hm-m-m...



Home time! Also known as his round of scans and Dr visits.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I know they have their place, but I just don't like them. I can't even appreciate their beauty - to me they don't have any. They give me the heebie jeebies.




I'm with you Yvonne!! Ewww!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I use Amazon Smile for most of my online buying.




I just order a bag!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Home time! Also known as his round of scans and Dr visits.



Ah, I see! "Honey do" time!



Momof4 said:


> I'm with you Yvonne!! Ewww!!



It may be my Catholic upbringing. As an impressionable youngster we were told the devil was a snake in Adam and Eve's tree of Knowledge. So snakes have always been bad, far as I'm concerned.



Momof4 said:


> I just order a bag!! I'm so excited!!



Mine haven't started to sprout yet, but I look every day. So far the birds haven't discovered them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, a couple days ago I influenced Jacqui to eat steak, and now she has influenced me to visit the dentist. I have a tooth that has decided to be pressure sensitive. I'm having to chew on the other side of my mouth to avoid a dull ache in the tooth. Dang it anyway. I have insurance, but it never covers the whole bill.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> The man or his products?


You tell me......


----------



## MPRC

I have spent the day listing excess stuff on Craigslist and my Etsy site. Here's to hoping we have less to move when we find a new place!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Well, a couple days ago I influenced Jacqui to eat steak, and now she has influenced me to visit the dentist. I have a tooth that has decided to be pressure sensitive. I'm having to chew on the other side of my mouth to avoid a dull ache in the tooth. Dang it anyway. I have insurance, but it never covers the whole bill.




Isn't your dentist handsome? 
I say go!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Isn't your dentist handsome?
> I say go!!



A sexy cowboy as I recall.


----------



## pugsandkids

Yvonne G said:


> Whoo hoo!! Go Get 'em!!


Those look like fun!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Well, a couple days ago I influenced Jacqui to eat steak, and now she has influenced me to visit the dentist. I have a tooth that has decided to be pressure sensitive. I'm having to chew on the other side of my mouth to avoid a dull ache in the tooth. Dang it anyway. I have insurance, but it never covers the whole bill.



Yeah, but you'd get to see Monty in those Wranglers, oh yeah!!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> A sexy cowboy as I recall.



Man you ain't kidding!!! I'm surprised Y even noticed......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I do wish they would wave little red flags so you knew they were there, other then that I think they are pretty neat critters.



I like snakes, but I am always startled when I'm weeding and one I didn't see moves suddenly........I'm sick of the spiders here. Last night when I opened the shed door to put Monster to bed, a Brown Recluse dropped on my head. I felt it, but just thought it was a leaf. Then Jessica starts screaming and beating me about the head and shoulders. I won't say anything about the concussion she gave me.....Damn! Thank goodness she killed it. Our neighbor got bit by one on his thigh. He was in the hospital for about a month, and lost most of his thigh.
We have Hobo's and Brown Recluse in abundance. And because I use a lot of cinder blocks, I give them homes to live in. It sucks, but then so does life.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Yeah, but you'd get to see Monty in those Wranglers, oh yeah!!!!



Yeah...nah. He's not nearly as appealing to me as he used to be.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, I've been on the phone with the American embassy in Mexico finding out what I need to move to Mexico. The USA is now the laughing stock of the world, with Trumpf as pres, America is a joke. I'm going if I can.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah...nah. He's not nearly as appealing to me as he used to be.



You're too old now.....lol


----------



## MPRC

Hey look, a pretty distraction from all of the ugliness on social media today:


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I've been on the phone with the American embassy in Mexico finding out what I need to move to Mexico. The USA is now the laughing stock of the world, with Trumpf as pres, America is a joke. I'm going if I can.



And that ends that subject. No politics on the Forum!


----------



## Yvonne G

If you want to be amazed and aghast, just go to Google Image and search for "Ru Paul's Prom"


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> And that ends that subject. No politics on the Forum!



You know....I really do apologize to the forum for I momentarily lost my mind and forgot the rules. Let's talk cars instead.....


----------



## mike taylor

Got the rust bucket running . Now I got to build an exhaust system . Then move on to upgrading the break system .


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Thursday to all you chatters. I hope everyone has a wonderful day! I can't remember when Central California has had such a nice Autumn. The weather here has been really great. I just love this kind of weather. It's in the 70's during the day and doesn't get any colder than 50F at night.

Last Friday when I walked past the open chest-type freezer at the store I saw they had a very nice selection of turkeys in all sizes. I usually buy my turkey right before Thanksgiving and don't have much of a size selection. So, not thinking where I was going to keep it at home, I reached in and picked up a small turkey. Normally all that's left when I buy are the very large ones. I was happy to be able to get a small one.

So I get home and start putting away the week's worth of tortoise food, and suddenly realize I have no place for a turkey. Which brings me to today. I'm cooking turkey today. So Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> Hey look, a pretty distraction from all of the ugliness on social media today:




I'm so lame!! I just realized you changed your username! 

What a pretty photo!!


----------



## Momof4

Happy Thanksgiving Yvonne!!

Does anyone know what this bush is? Is it safe to plant in an enclosure?


----------



## Yvonne G

Witch's Broom springs to mind, but I've never really seen one, so can't be sure.


----------



## Momof4

This gave me a giggle!


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! Made me chuckle too.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Witch's Broom springs to mind, but I've never really seen one, so can't be sure.



Thanks Yvonne. It didn't look the same. I will ask in the weed ID section.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I'm off to pack up a bunch more calendars to take to the Post Office tomorrow. later.......


----------



## pugsandkids

Good morning all, we are moving into a larger shop space, so worked until 8 last night building this monster pipe rack/shelving unit.


I'm whooped, but there's still lots to do! More shelves, framing out the office space, oh and my daily paperwork. 

My middle son turns 17 on Saturday, my oldest is coming home for the weekend today, I need to order an ice cream cake, coordinate family dinner, and buy the kid a damn present or two all I can think of is ordering breakfast from my favorite joint and eating it curled up on my couch with the dogs


----------



## Yvonne G

pugsandkids said:


> Good morning all, we are moving into a larger shop space, so worked until 8 last night building this monster pipe rack/shelving unit.
> View attachment 191809
> 
> I'm whooped, but there's still lots to do! More shelves, framing out the office space, oh and my daily paperwork.
> 
> My middle son turns 17 on Saturday, my oldest is coming home for the weekend today, I need to order an ice cream cake, coordinate family dinner, and buy the kid a damn present or two all I can think of is ordering breakfast from my favorite joint and eating it curled up on my couch with the dogs



What a busy time for you, but how nice your son's coming home. Happy birthday to the 17 year old!!

I like the shelving unit you built. I also LOVE all that space.


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> I'm so lame!! I just realized you changed your username!
> 
> What a pretty photo!!



Thanks, I did it covertly. Decided to separate business and pleasure.


----------



## MPRC

Here's another pretty pic:


----------



## PJay

MPRC said:


> Hey look, a pretty distraction from all of the ugliness on social media today:


Beautiful!


----------



## pugsandkids

Convinced hubby he wanted lunch from my breakfast place, ate my favorite food on the porch of a house under construction, with hubby by my side, not too shabby 

Now we prepare for the Bookkeeper Still so much to learn.


----------



## MPRC

Blargh. I'm regretting the fact that I am a bleeding heart rescuer of mistreated tortoises today. I brought all 6 of them into my care when things were stable and I was in a home that I loved that had room for all of them. Now that I am house hunting it's getting quite difficult to find a place that will allow one tortoise, let alone a half dozen. 

How a landlord can look at a tortoise and not fall in love is beyond me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Situations can change in a blink of the eye. I hope you find new living arrangements soon.

I just LOVE turkey with cranberry sauce. I'm so full right now I'm miserable, but I can't stop going back to the kitchen and picking. I s'pose it would help if I put all the food away.


----------



## leigti

MPRC said:


> Blargh. I'm regretting the fact that I am a bleeding heart rescuer of mistreated tortoises today. I brought all 6 of them into my care when things were stable and I was in a home that I loved that had room for all of them. Now that I am house hunting it's getting quite difficult to find a place that will allow one tortoise, let alone a half dozen.
> 
> How a landlord can look at a tortoise and not fall in love is beyond me.



Hello, where do you live and what types of tortoises do you have?


----------



## Momof4

My baby girl is getting ready to lay again! This is her 3rd time I think, I never catch her.


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> Hello, where do you live and what types of tortoises do you have?




It's La * Duke. She changed her username.


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> It's La * Duke. She changed her username.


Oh, sorry. I haven't been around much lately and I didn't know.


----------



## smarch

Happy friday guys!? (Well Wednesday for my work week, but it's all the same) 
I have a race tomorrow at Fenway park (which means I've officially been racing obstacle races for 2 whole years!!! And I have a horrible cold (in my throat-it didn't make it to the chest really, it's the weirdest cold I've ever had) and have no voice and was up all last night coughing so it's going to be an interesting race tomorrow to say the least. 
Anyone have plans for the weekend?

Also to our veteran friends here on the chat and forum, thank you (today and everyday) for your services and happy Veterans Day from myself and everyone on my running group Team RWB, nationwide.


----------



## smarch

Hey friends, I haven't been around a lot for the past year, I've had a lot going on, and something really bad happened last August and I haven't been able to get my mind past it (I'm trying to be more open about it, but also a super public forum is probably not the place to start, let's just say I'm a young female, and if anyone wants to ask questions or just inferred what happened and wants to talk, feel free to pm me, I'm not afraid to personally open up about it, I just assume it's not something that needs to be talked about on the forum itself) 
Anyway, rambles aside, I'm trying to crawl back into life, trying to become a successful and accomplished young adult. And it's hard to do that without the guidance I once had from college. The running team I'm a part of, Team RWB, is something I'm passionate about, and I'm trying to become more of a leader in my community and just become a better version of myself as i currently stand. I know many of you have more years of wisdom than I do and I was just wondering if anyone had any advices to give me in life, to become more outgoing and a better leader to really start to shine again.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good to see you posting here again, Sarah. We're always here for you. This is a good place to just visit and 'ramble.' And we're not judgemental. So stay and have fun, and just try to forget life's heaviness.


----------



## Yvonne G

When you're retired and live not only alone, but under a bridge, you don't get little hints about what's going on in the world outside your small bailiwick. So I took myself into town this a.m. blissfully unaware of the crowds of people that awaited me in every store I had to go to. VETERAN'S DAY! A work holiday for a good many people. And all of them chose today to go shopping. Not only that, but the post office is closed, so I couldn't buy stamps to mail the calendars. And the icing on the cake? Two of the stores I shop at are now charging for the little plastic bags...10 cents a bag.

At any rate, I lived through it...didn't get into an accident...didn't have a melt down from having to contend with all those people.

I'm so glad to be back here among you quiet folks who don't make demands on me and don't invade my space.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> When you're retired and live not only alone, but under a bridge, you don't get little hints about what's going on in the world outside your small bailiwick. So I took myself into town this a.m. blissfully unaware of the crowds of people that awaited me in every store I had to go to. VETERAN'S DAY! A work holiday for a good many people. And all of them chose today to go shopping. Not only that, but the post office is closed, so I couldn't buy stamps to mail the calendars. And the icing on the cake? Two of the stores I shop at are now charging for the little plastic bags...10 cents a bag.
> 
> At any rate, I lived through it...didn't get into an accident...didn't have a melt down from having to contend with all those people.
> 
> I'm so glad to be back here among you quiet folks who don't make demands on me and don't invade my space.




ikr. I didn't realize that the bank would be closed until I was driving past. They banned the plastic bags in the city so it's a surprise anytime Im there instead of in the burbs.


----------



## Jacqui

supper...


----------



## Jacqui

pugsandkids said:


> Convinced hubby he wanted lunch from my breakfast place, ate my favorite food on the porch of a house under construction, with hubby by my side, not too shabby
> 
> Now we prepare for the Bookkeeper Still so much to learn.



not shabby at all!


----------



## smarch

I have the worst cold I've had in a while now. It's weird because it's all just in my throat. It was a rough day at work, because I had 3 uncontrollable coughing fits through the day, plus not having a voice. 
Turns out I'm a huge baby when I have a cold, especially after not having one so long. So. Much. Cold. Medicine.!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> My baby girl is getting ready to lay again! This is her 3rd time I think, I never catch her.
> View attachment 191821



never catch her as never find the eggs?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> never catch her as never find the eggs?



I've never witness the laying. Only found two nest and this is her 3rd.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> ikr. I didn't realize that the bank would be closed until I was driving past. They banned the plastic bags in the city so it's a surprise anytime Im there instead of in the burbs.



I guess it's a good thing, what with so many irresponsible people who don't take care to dispose of them properly. But where am I now going to put my daily kitchen garbage?


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> I have the worst cold I've had in a while now. It's weird because it's all just in my throat. It was a rough day at work, because I had 3 uncontrollable coughing fits through the day, plus not having a voice.
> Turns out I'm a huge baby when I have a cold, especially after not having one so long. So. Much. Cold. Medicine.!!



If it's NOW all in your throat, then you still have the chest infection to look forward to. Just sayin'


----------



## dmmj

life lesson for today folks? Don't ever try to be happy just another opportunity for Life knock you down and keep knocking you down and just when you think you're gone as low as you can go lifr comea along and kicks you in the teeth just to show you who you are and where your place is. Don't ever want anything don't ever expect anything just sit at home and wait to die


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I just thought I'd pop by in between cleaning my car and making Christmas Puddings (well starting anyway... the mix needs to stand overnight before being cooked)

Do pop by the Planet Earth II thread if you want to see clips from David Attenborough's amazing new Planet Earth II series:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/planet-earth-ii.148573/

The photography is fantastic! Something for everyone... although if you're afraid of snakes, I'd avoid that film!


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning! ! !

Happy weekend! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> life lesson for today folks? Don't ever try to be happy just another opportunity for Life knock you down and keep knocking you down and just when you think you're gone as low as you can go lifr comea along and kicks you in the teeth just to show you who you are and where your place is. Don't ever want anything don't ever expect anything just sit at home and wait to die



I don't like that lesson, David. Even though I live under a bridge, alone, I still look forward to every day and what it may bring. For instance, today it brings the tree guy to cut down the shrub in Dudley's yard and haul it away. That clear up my front flower bed, so I look forward to weeding it and planting a nice array of plants for dudley to trample. Good stuff.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good morning! ! !
> 
> Happy weekend! ! !



Hi Steven. Good morning to you too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Is everyone ready for Thanksgiving? I had my turkey a couple days ago. I cooked up the bones yesterday and have turkey soup in the freezer now. 

I'm still waiting on several YF eggs and several SA leopard eggs in the incubators. No activity yet.

The weather is still warm here, but the 10 day forecast is finally showing night time temps to get down below 50F by next Wednesday.

I'm not feeling real energetic today. Feel sort of like a slug. Probably won't get much done today.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

@dmmj I actually have believed in that and have been sitting here waiting to die, but it ain't happening....... just sayin. I was even so positive I started sleeping in pajamas, so if I died at night (I have real bad sleep apnea)no EMT would have to have nightmares from seeing me naked. Been doing it for about 8 months now, and I sleep all night without waking up, and I live alone, and yet I'm still here and feeling better than ever. And I wake up every morning without those pj's and I would swear I never woke up. Quit being so depressed. There are people here who care about you a lot. Not me of course, because you keep trying to have me banned. But you have people on this forum that care a lot about you. They worry about you, and some of us would care to help, but we don't exactly know what to do. I always look forward to reading most of your posts. Even tho you don't post as much anymore. I would do almost anything you need,
if you need to talk, you already know I understand, so email me whenever you need to get it out. There are so many people here who really care about you. It hurts us that you are so bad off. I'm going to PM you my phone number.....PS, I wrote this last night but forgot to hit post. I'm more blonde than you think.......

[email protected]


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I'm not ready for Thanksgiving or Christmas. Hate both holidays. They are really shi**y when you have no family or friends to celebrate with.
I will go to the movies on both days.
I will put up a live tree completely covered with Dale Earnhardt ornaments. Then I buy myself a present, wrap it and put it under the tree, to open Christmas morning. It will cost less than $10, ain't that fun??? I'll be glad when it's all over. I get tired of hearing about the fantastic meals with family and friends from all over. Hearing about all the fun and great presents and the people you love and love you, some of us don't have that anymore. A lot of us don't have that. People that brag about their great holidays forget there are people who don't get any of that, and sometimes it hurts. In fact most of the time it hurts.
I won't get any presents from anyone, I won't get a Christmas dinner or all the socialization. I'm only saying this because there's a lot of people like me. Christmas ain't all that, when you have no one. I do go help serve the meal to the homeless. woo hoo! I am not saying any of this because I want someone to feel sorry for me, I don't feel sorry for me, I've been alone for a long time. But be aware that while you're bragging about your new 52" tv, that the person you are bragging to, may not have even had a Christmas dinner let alone a present like that TV. Be more aware of other people's feelings.
Now, I'm not saying don't stop talking about the holidays, you people have rights too. Guess I just hadda get that out.
@Jacqui
we gonna do secret Santa this year?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

PS, my email address is for David alone. No one else can or should use it. Or you'll feel the wrath of Maggie.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I'm not ready for Thanksgiving or Christmas. Hate both holidays. They are really shi**y when you have no family or friends to celebrate with.
> I will go to the movies on both days.
> I will put up a live tree completely covered with Dale Earnhardt ornaments. Then I buy myself a present, wrap it and put it under the tree, to open Christmas morning. It will cost less than $10, ain't that fun??? I'll be glad when it's all over. I get tired of hearing about the fantastic meals with family and friends from all over. Hearing about all the fun and great presents and the people you love and love you, some of us don't have that anymore. A lot of us don't have that. People that brag about their great holidays forget there are people who don't get any of that, and sometimes it hurts. In fact most of the time it hurts.
> I won't get any presents from anyone, I won't get a Christmas dinner or all the socialization. I'm only saying this because there's a lot of people like me. Christmas ain't all that, when you have no one. I do go help serve the meal to the homeless. woo hoo! I am not saying any of this because I want someone to feel sorry for me, I don't feel sorry for me, I've been alone for a long time. But be aware that while you're bragging about your new 52" tv, that the person you are bragging to, may not have even had a Christmas dinner let alone a present like that TV. Be more aware of other people's feelings.
> Now, I'm not saying don't stop talking about the holidays, you people have rights too. Guess I just hadda get that out.
> @Jacqui
> we gonna do secret Santa this year?



*Tough beans, Maggie. Most people are very excited about these holidays and should not feel they have to hide their feelings or feel like they have to walk on eggshells just for you. You and I are a minority. We need to keep our feelings to ourselves so we don't ruin the holiday for other members.*


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't put up a tree, but I do enjoy seeing all the lights and decorations around town. It's not a sight I get to see very often though because I don't drive at night. 

Well, the tree guy forgot me. He's scheduled now for next Saturday.

I got all my tortoise sheds cleaned out and gave everyone fresh water. Now I think I'll go pay bills.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

You are so mean. I believe I ended my post with..."Now, I'm not saying don't stop talking about the holidays, you people have rights too.". I don't want anyone to walk on eggshells about their holidays. I don't want anyone to change what they normally would say about the holidays. Plus, I think I was mostly talking about 'real life' on the streets here in Corvallis. Face to face with someone. My neighbors, people in all the freaking decorated stores. It's not even Thanksgiving yet, but Santa and his slaves, oops, elves are everywhere.
*So you now see how mean the Queen of the forum is. Right there in public. huh! *The only member of my family that "likes" me, see what I go thru???? Anyway, for once I must say she really did misunderstand me.
1. I was simply expressing my opinion of those holidays and why.
2. Who on TFO pays any attention to how I feel or what babble I put out anyway???
3. I don't like a turkey meal anyway, so I just talked about MY feelings on Christmas.
4.And we seem to forget what Christmas is about; the birth of jesus Christ.
Now I expect you chatters here talk about your holidays just as you normally would, I made my peace with Christmas a long time ago. You'll just have to put up with a lot pf pictures of my Dale Earnhardt Christmas tree. And I sincerely apologize if I put anyone on a bummer. I didn't mean to do that. Just expect sarcastic comments from me... Really, please don't change the way you normally would talk to each other. I simply was just expressing my feelings on Christmas. You chatters normally ignore me, so I was expecting that this time. But the Queen had to yell at me in bold yet. darn it!
If I had been talking about my IROC-Z, most would ignore me, why change now? Just because the Queen yelled at me? She'll get over it....


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I guess it's a good thing, what with so many irresponsible people who don't take care to dispose of them properly. But where am I now going to put my daily kitchen garbage?



Thank goodness we still get plastic bags here.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> life lesson for today folks? Don't ever try to be happy just another opportunity for Life knock you down and keep knocking you down and just when you think you're gone as low as you can go lifr comea along and kicks you in the teeth just to show you who you are and where your place is. Don't ever want anything don't ever expect anything just sit at home and wait to die



You need to talk?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> PS, my email address is for David alone. No one else can or should use it. Or you'll feel the wrath of Maggie.



That's sounds like a fun challenge!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi all
I've been summoned from Facebook


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie, you are fine. You said some interesting things. Things I would never think about. I also think those with happy times should share them too. we need both the good and bad in here, just like real life


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I have the worst cold I've had in a while now. It's weird because it's all just in my throat. It was a rough day at work, because I had 3 uncontrollable coughing fits through the day, plus not having a voice.
> Turns out I'm a huge baby when I have a cold, especially after not having one so long. So. Much. Cold. Medicine.!!



Feeling better?


----------



## Jacqui

Frost again last night. My poor pepper is about done.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> That's sounds like a fun challenge!



You're mean too ya know


----------



## AZtortMom

*looks around*


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Hi all
> I've been summoned from Facebook



Oh thank goodness! She's still breathing. So whatcha been doing these past weeks?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AZtortMom said:


> Hi all
> I've been summoned from Facebook



Hey, Don't know why you were summoned, but it's good to see you're still around....hi!


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> *looks around*




See? You've been gone so long no one recognizes when you come back. You must be invisible.


----------



## Jacqui

As I was walking the large sulcatas' enclosure, the sun was shining into their tunnel so you could see how large it is. Tried to take pictures, but the cell failed at it 





Just can't show how deep and wide it is.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hmm.. got a new car, looking to buy a house torts getting fat..


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *looks around*



Boy, have I been thinking about you!! How are ya?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> See? You've been gone so long no one recognizes when you come back. You must be invisible.


*sigh*


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> You're mean too ya know



I work at it.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hmm.. got a new car, looking to buy a house torts getting fat..



What kinda car?


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Hmm.. got a new car, looking to buy a house torts getting fat..



What kind of car did you get? 

Were you able to attend the symposium this week-end?


----------



## AZtortMom

Honda Civic


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, now that I've interrupted your day, I'm off to go back outside. Good to know you're still around, Noel.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Frost again last night. My poor pepper is about done.
> View attachment 191984



And you're too ornery to take it inside at night? I either bring a bunch of crap inside or cover it, it's worked pretty good this way. But all the tortoise cactus is in Bob's shed with the Monster and all the UVB lights.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> And you're too ornery to take it inside at night? I either bring a bunch of crap inside or cover it, it's worked pretty good this way. But all the tortoise cactus is in Bob's shed with the Monster and all the UVB lights.



All inside spots are filled and it just isn't one I am covering. I only bought it for the colorful peppers it would have in the flowerbed, then the tomato jungle spread in and took over.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, now that I've interrupted your day, I'm off to go back outside. Good to know you're still around, Noel.



bye


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Boy, have I been thinking about you!! How are ya?


How are you doing?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Honda Civic



color? what did you have before?


----------



## AZtortMom

I had a jeep
The Honda is blue


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> How are you doing?



Doing fine. Came into town to pickup a Runza for lunch. Your three sulcatas are doing fine. Jeff comes home Monday.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I had a jeep
> The Honda is blue
> View attachment 191987


lol fancy!


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm so glad the trio are doing well
And you too!


----------



## AZtortMom

Well, I have to split for a couple hours, I need to drive back to Phoenix. I will talk to you later


----------



## Maggie Cummings

@Jacqui What's a Runza? Thought Jeff was coming today, what happened to your happy dance?
And for the third time are we gonna do a Secret Santa? I'll help you, all you'd have to do is tell me what to do.


----------



## AZtortMom

maggie3fan said:


> @Jacqui What's a Runza? Thought Jeff was coming today, what happened to your happy dance?
> And for the third time are we gonna do a Secret Santa? I'll help you, all you'd have to do is tell me what to do.


I was just going to ask that
And has the calendar happened already?


----------



## AZtortMom

I answered my own question


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> I had a jeep
> The Honda is blue
> View attachment 191987



That's pretty nice, but watch out for that ribbon to obstruct your view if you get up over 15 mph.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> That's pretty nice, but watch out for that ribbon to obstruct your view if you get up over 15 mph.


Yeah, it can be a little problematic


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> That's pretty nice, but watch out for that ribbon to obstruct your view if you get up over 15 mph.



Sometimes you really got it sis. That was darned funny.Good for you.....


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> @Jacqui What's a Runza? Thought Jeff was coming today, what happened to your happy dance?
> And for the third time are we gonna do a Secret Santa? I'll help you, all you'd have to do is tell me what to do.



He unloaded this morning in Chicago meat market, but the load home has a drop dead of tomorrow night and then two drops in IA. So he should be here late Monday afternoon, which is ok, since I have to work 7 am-3:30.

Runza is a Nebraska chain restaurant that makes runzas and handmade hamburgers. Runza is an oblong baked sandwhich. Bread on the outside, inside is a hamburger, onion, cabbage mixture. Of course now they make many different types. I had an Italian one.

As for the Secret Santa, I don't think so. We don't have that many active folks and somebody always seems to end up with no gift.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Well, I have to split for a couple hours, I need to drive back to Phoenix. I will talk to you later



still work in Phoenix and live elsewhere?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> He unloaded this morning in Chicago meat market, but the load home has a drop dead of tomorrow night and then two drops in IA. So he should be here late Monday afternoon, which is ok, since I have to work 7 am-3:30.
> 
> Runza is a Nebraska chain restaurant that makes runzas and handmade hamburgers. Runza is an oblong baked sandwhich. Bread on the outside, inside is a hamburger, onion, cabbage mixture. Of course now they make many different types. I had an Italian one.
> 
> As for the Secret Santa, I don't think so. We don't have that many active folks and somebody always seems to end up with no gift.




Thanks for all the info. I thought John was a mobile parking lot. Wrong again I guess.

Too bad about the Secret Santa, some of us enjoyed it a lot......but I understand...


----------



## Jacqui

Our store already is selling Christmas trees.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Our store already is selling Christmas trees.


They're available here in the UK too. 

I love Christmas, but not in November!

That said, I am cooking my Christmas Puddings today. They need steaming for a long time, but I speed it up by using a pressure cooker.


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> They're available here in the UK too.
> 
> I love Christmas, but not in November!
> 
> That said, I am cooking my Christmas Puddings today. They need steaming for a long time, but I speed it up by using a pressure cooker.



Do you wait til Christmas to eat them?


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Do you wait til Christmas to eat them?


I've made a big batch - one will be dessert tonight. You can't spend all day cooking them and then not eat one 

The rest go in the freezer. 

We'll have a big one on Christmas Day and the leftovers on Boxing Day (26th) 

Then we have one New Years Day and one on Easter Sunday - family tradition not a British one  - and then there's one spare for a cold winter day when we're in need of of comfort food!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## AZtortMom

maggie3fan said:


> Thanks for all the info. I thought John was a mobile parking lot. Wrong again I guess.
> 
> Too bad about the Secret Santa, some of us enjoyed it a lot......but I understand...


 I enjoyed it too. There's always next year


----------



## Jacqui

As I was waiting in line for my chai tea, I watched several low flying groups of Canadian geese. The last group was a small one of four. As I watched them, it was like one did a flip or roll might be a better term. Then the one next to him did the same. I have never saw that before.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I enjoyed it too. There's always next year



Hopefully we have a larger chat group then we do now.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Morning Beautiful.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 192002



I just love those glasses.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> As I was waiting in line for my chai tea, I watched several low flying groups of Canadian geese. The last group was a small one of four. As I watched them, it was like one did a flip or roll might be a better term. Then the one next to him did the same. I have never saw that before.


I've never seen that either! When I was a teenager, my family were part of a group that ringed Canada Geese so their migration in the UK could be studied. We're quite keen birdwatchers. 

They were introduced here a couple of centuries ago, but have established seasonal migration as they do in North America - just over shorter distances.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning Beautiful.


Morning gorgeous


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I just love those glasses.


Shelly told me those are her favorite too


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Hi Noel! I was getting used to identifying your posts by your beautiful cactus picture. Now I have to learn a new one all over again.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Hopefully we have a larger chat group then we do now.



Yeah. It's kinda' sad that our group is getting tired of the chat. It was one thread that I looked forward to every day.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Morning gorgeous



What kind of mutual admiration society is this?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> What kind of mutual admiration society is this?


Hi Yvonne 
It's great to see you too. I figured a sleeping picture of Jay was nice change


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I think that if certain unliked people leave the chat the others will come back. And winter is here too, (well in Oregon) so that will also improve the chat population.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well since it seems only Jacqui and I have been 'regulars' lately, I certainly hope you're not referring to either of us!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm having trouble getting started this a.m. It's already almost 9:30a and I'm still sitting here.

I've chopped up a whole big bowl of baby tortoise food and washed three loads of clothes, but have yet to go outside. My chores await. Too bad it couldn't be my chariot. I'm up for a nice chariot ride.

The people who moved in across the street from me have a dog and they let it roam the neighborhood. They have a nice, big fenced backyard, but the damned dog is out front all the time. Day before yesterday Misty was barking like crazy like someone was outside, so I let her out and went out following her. We got over to the side of the house where the barn is and she was barking like crazy through the horse paddock fence. By the time I caught up to her, it was that darned dog from across the street. I scatted him, and he stood there barking at me. I had a big towel in my hand so I lunged towards him shaking the towell. He eventually went out the fence and stood his ground at the edge of the street. So I opened the gate and went like I was going to chase him. He finally went home, barking at me the whole way.

My whole property is fenced. But the area that used to be for horses is just a 3 rail horse fence and any critter can just walk right under it. But then the barn and paddocks are fenced with no climb wire, except for a small space right at the barn for a people walk through. I'm guessing that's how he came in. I've since put up a small piece of wire fence across that opening.

I followed Misty around the property, and her nose took her through the box turtle yard, all around outside my house, and finally to a pile of dog poop right outside my door. I don't know how I missed stepping on it.

Later that day I saw a woman outside across the street so I went out and asked her if that brown dog was hers. She said yes. I told her about the dog poop and how the dog had been all over my turtle yards and how dogs eat and kill turtles and would she please keep her dog home. She just looked at me.

Well, the washing machine has turned off, so I guess I'd better go load up the dryer.

***Yvonne takes a big breath and pushes away from the computer***


----------



## AZtortMom

I love the chronicles of Yvonne
I'm just waiting for my car to get washed.. so exciting


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> I love the chronicles of Yvonne
> I'm just waiting for my car to get washed.. so exciting



My truck could use a good cleaning. I keep the inside clean, but living in the country with 65 and over mph driving by my house all the time, it's very dusty here. The solar panels always have a thick coating of dust on them (and I'm too old to go up on the roof to clean them).

I'm making a baked potato for lunch. I washed a Yukon Gold potato, cut it in quarters, set it on a piece of foil, salted and peppered it then added a layer of minced onion and butter. Then I wrapped it up in the foil and set it in the oven for 45 minutes on 350F. I don't have any meat in the freezer, but I think a nice iceburg lettuce salad might go nicely with it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> My truck could use a good cleaning. I keep the inside clean, but living in the country with 65 and over mph driving by my house all the time, it's very dusty here. The solar panels always have a thick coating of dust on them (and I'm too old to go up on the roof to clean them).
> 
> I'm making a baked potato for lunch. I washed a Yukon Gold potato, cut it in quarters, set it on a piece of foil, salted and peppered it then added a layer of minced onion and butter. Then I wrapped it up in the foil and set it in the oven for 45 minutes on 350F. I don't have any meat in the freezer, but I think a nice iceburg lettuce salad might go nicely with it.


LOL!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I think that if certain unliked people leave the chat the others will come back. And winter is here too, (well in Oregon) so that will also improve the chat population.



If your implying you, then no. Was slipping before you came back. It runs in cycles.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well since it seems only Jacqui and I have been 'regulars' lately, I certainly hope you're not referring to either of us!!!



It's me!


----------



## Jacqui

My clothes are in the washers and I am going to have pasta at Pizza Hut.


----------



## Jacqui

Notice how food is the high light of my life?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

We have a BIG MOON this evening.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> My clothes are in the washers and I am going to have pasta at Pizza Hut.



I've never tried their pasta.



Jacqui said:


> Notice how food is the high light of my life?



Mine too. I live from meal to meal. When I worked, I lived from pay day to pay day.



Turtulas-Len said:


> We have a BIG MOON this evening.



Yes, Facebook reminded me of it. Right now here it's only 4:17p, but I plan on going out at dusk and looking for it. It's usually great big and quite golden. Very pretty. Have you seen it yet, Jacqui?


----------



## pugsandkids

I just ran out to see what I could see, no super moon yet, but we do have cloud cover. Hopefully we'll be able to see something.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Morning! How was your night?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, Facebook reminded me of it. Right now here it's only 4:17p, but I plan on going out at dusk and looking for it. It's usually great big and quite golden. Very pretty. Have you seen it yet, Jacqui?



lol I have been watching it grow for days and have been sending out Facebook reminders. One nice thing about having to walk dogs in the dark, is enjoying the moon and stars. Having to go into work an hour earlier this morning meant I enjoyed it my whole drive into the city.


----------



## Jacqui

pugsandkids said:


> I just ran out to see what I could see, no super moon yet, but we do have cloud cover. Hopefully we'll be able to see something.



Usually anytime something special is going on in the sky, we get clouds.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> If it's NOW all in your throat, then you still have the chest infection to look forward to. Just sayin'


Yuck, you were right indeed, but thankfully I think it didn't settle in too badly. Though doing my race was probably one of my dumbest ideas.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Feeling better?


Today I do. The other day was terrible: coughing fits at work, coughing fits in bed, not being able to stop coughing at home. This morning I woke up to a coughing fit, but haven't taken anything since my NyQuil last night and feel ok-ish right now.


----------



## Yvonne G

pugsandkids said:


> I just ran out to see what I could see, no super moon yet, but we do have cloud cover. Hopefully we'll be able to see something.



Darn it, evening came and went and I forgot to go outside and look at the moon. Usually on those evenings when the moon is close to the earth, it's a beautiful golden ball at the horizon, and I missed it. Maybe it will be there again tonight. I'll try again.


----------



## Jacqui

Hi! *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Yuck, you were right indeed, but thankfully I think it didn't settle in too badly. Though doing my race was probably one of my dumbest ideas.



Maybe not the dumbest....


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Darn it, evening came and went and I forgot to go outside and look at the moon. Usually on those evenings when the moon is close to the earth, it's a beautiful golden ball at the horizon, and I missed it. Maybe it will be there again tonight. I'll try again.



Are we related?


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> Usually anytime something special is going on in the sky, we get clouds.



That's the usual here in OR also. 

I have managed to capture the northern lights down here, but just once. It's always cloudy.


----------



## MPRC

Continuing my theme of sharing photos I've taken, here's a film shot from my Kodak Signet 40. There's just something about film photography that just can't be replicated.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Hi! *waves*



I see you waving over there, Jacqui! Hi!


----------



## pugsandkids

MPRC said:


> That's the usual here in OR also.
> 
> I have managed to capture the northern lights down here, but just once. It's always cloudy.


 
Northern lights?! I've lived in Oregon my whole life and have never seen them, very cool!


----------



## MPRC

pugsandkids said:


> Northern lights?! I've lived in Oregon my whole life and have never seen them, very cool!



They were pretty weak and they are very rare down here in Eugene, but I keep track of these things since I'm from up north and they make me feel like home. 

You can see the pics here, including the segment they did on the news. It seems like I was the only one in Eugene who went to the trouble of photographing them. http://gallery.ladukephoto.com/aurora

And here's a shot from North Idaho, it's my favorite aurora shot. My best friend has a huge print of it in her cabin.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning! How was your night?


Hi 
Uneventful


----------



## Jacqui

pugsandkids said:


> Northern lights?! I've lived in Oregon my whole life and have never seen them, very cool!



I missed them the one night my son saw them here in Nebraska.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi
> Uneventful



That's good, right?


----------



## AZtortMom

Very good


----------



## mike taylor

Maggie twitter @ Sundance head the voice .


----------



## Yvonne G

***Yvonne pumps fist in the air and yells, "Hooray!!"***

I hit this thread at 5:49p and it reminded me of the moon. I jumped up and ran outside and that big, beautiful golden orb is just now clearing the horizon. What a pretty sight.


----------



## smarch

I think I just finally understood the meaning of Binge watching a show. From the time I woke up this morning to me going to bed just now, I've been watching House all day only breaking to get food or go to the bathroom, i watched at least a season total, and they're not exactly short seasons. So I'll probably be sleep diagnosing again like I did the last time I binge watched the series, and tonight the NyQuil probably won't help matters. But I definitely felt better today and had a much needed day of rest just when I was starting to feel very burnt out. I also after not drawing for over 6 months picked up my pencils and got my artist on, very cathartic. 

Goodnight friends, until tomorrow.


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> I think I just finally understood the meaning of Binge watching a show. From the time I woke up this morning to me going to bed just now, I've been watching House all day only breaking to get food or go to the bathroom, i watched at least a season total, and they're not exactly short seasons. So I'll probably be sleep diagnosing again like I did the last time I binge watched the series, and tonight the NyQuil probably won't help matters. But I definitely felt better today and had a much needed day of rest just when I was starting to feel very burnt out. I also after not drawing for over 6 months picked up my pencils and got my artist on, very cathartic.
> 
> Goodnight friends, until tomorrow.



I watched House for a few episodes when it was running, but I got tired of his attitude and had to quit watching. Don't know how you could stand to watch him all day long. (But glad you're feeling better)


----------



## pugsandkids

MPRC said:


> They were pretty weak and they are very rare down here in Eugene, but I keep track of these things since I'm from up north and they make me feel like home.
> 
> You can see the pics here, including the segment they did on the news. It seems like I was the only one in Eugene who went to the trouble of photographing them. http://gallery.ladukephoto.com/aurora
> 
> And here's a shot from North Idaho, it's my favorite aurora shot. My best friend has a huge print of it in her cabin.




Beautiful!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> I watched House for a few episodes when it was running, but I got tired of his attitude and had to quit watching. Don't know how you could stand to watch him all day long. (But glad you're feeling better)


See that's where we disagree, I love the show so much because of his attitude, I almost feel like I understand the character, like we have similar personalities. I find it fascinating how easy it is for him to play people into what he wants and actually does it, I know I'm able to do things like that but most of the time I just can't bring myself to it because I'm too human and caring. It's like I understand that he's in so much pain that it makes him as miserable as he is, and his affinity to keep himself miserable by turning away from good things happening in his life (because I'm also too good at doing to myself) so I guess what I'm saying is I find him very relatable. Minus the Vicodin addiction (in which I have an addictive personality but never have done drugs ore anything like that). I never stopped to think people wouldn't like his personality! I just find it thoroughly amusing and easy to watch all day. It's by far one of my favorite shows out there, I'm more sad that I was likely too young to appreciate when it was first on TV and didn't watch it earlier, now I own all the DVDs.


----------



## smarch

I doodled this little cartoon House before getting into my more serious freestyle art scribbles. Turned out pretty ok for not doing anything for over 6 months. Tried a portrait but I'm way too rusty with my shading and making people look real to even think about sharing yet until I get back into practicing and them coming out good again.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> See that's where we disagree, I love the show so much because of his attitude, I almost feel like I understand the character, like we have similar personalities. I find it fascinating how easy it is for him to play people into what he wants and actually does it, I know I'm able to do things like that but most of the time I just can't bring myself to it because I'm too human and caring. It's like I understand that he's in so much pain that it makes him as miserable as he is, and his affinity to keep himself miserable by turning away from good things happening in his life (because I'm also too good at doing to myself) so I guess what I'm saying is I find him very relatable. Minus the Vicodin addiction (in which I have an addictive personality but never have done drugs ore anything like that). I never stopped to think people wouldn't like his personality! I just find it thoroughly amusing and easy to watch all day. It's by far one of my favorite shows out there, I'm more sad that I was likely too young to appreciate when it was first on TV and didn't watch it earlier, now I own all the DVDs.



Idk, I think binging is better. I started by watching 1-3 straight thru and it was better than having to wait to watch episodes as they aired.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Hi Noel. What's on the agenda for today?


----------



## MPRC

+1 for binging. I like having the option to keep watching. I hate weekly cliffhangers. All of my favorite shows I wait for the season finale before starting them.


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> I doodled this little cartoon House before getting into my more serious freestyle art scribbles. Turned out pretty ok for not doing anything for over 6 months. Tried a portrait but I'm way too rusty with my shading and making people look real to even think about sharing yet until I get back into practicing and them coming out good again.
> View attachment 192272



Love it!!!


----------



## Jacqui

good afternoon on this sunny warm Tuesday


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> good afternoon on this sunny warm Tuesday



Sun today, huh? Your Autumn weather seems to be running the gamut.


----------



## JoesMum

No sun here.  Our autumn weather has been grey. No wind, no rain, not particularly cold and barely daylight. I've lights on indoors all day. 

Things due to change tomorrow- it's getting wet and cold apparently. At least it's different!


----------



## Yvonne G

We're still having very mild weather. After tomorrow the nights are finally going to be below 50F, so I'll have to start running the heater in there. I love this type of weather. I work outside in the morning with a sweater (vest?) on and it's just very pleasant. I'm not looking forward to winter. I don't like cold weather.

...but on second thought...I really like sitting in front of the wood stove by the fire and reading.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> We're still having very mild weather. After tomorrow the nights are finally going to be below 50F, so I'll have to start running the heater in there. I love this type of weather. I work outside in the morning with a sweater (vest?) on and it's just very pleasant. I'm not looking forward to winter. I don't like cold weather.
> 
> ...but on second thought...I really like sitting in front of the wood stove by the fire and reading.



Ummm you don't really get winter.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Sun today, huh? Your Autumn weather seems to be running the gamut.



70s and tomorrow a tad warmer, then we cool down to 40-50s.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Ummm you don't really get winter.



For sure not by your standards, however, the frost every night kills any susceptible plants that are left out.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Maggie twitter @ Sundance head the voice .


I voted on Facebook, all 10 votes for Sundance. I wrote down the times we get to vote again. It's all overnight.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Ummm you don't really get winter.





Thanks Jacqui!!!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

smarch said:


> I think I just finally understood the meaning of Binge watching a show. From the time I woke up this morning to me going to bed just now, I've been watching House all day only breaking to get food or go to the bathroom, i watched at least a season total, and they're not exactly short seasons. So I'll probably be sleep diagnosing again like I did the last time I binge watched the series, and tonight the NyQuil probably won't help matters. But I definitely felt better today and had a much needed day of rest just when I was starting to feel very burnt out. I also after not drawing for over 6 months picked up my pencils and got my artist on, very cathartic.
> 
> Goodnight friends, until tomorrow.




I binge watch the First 48 or Forensic Files. I'm sure I could kill someone and get away with it after all that studying....lol


----------



## mike taylor

No you can't . They'll find you because you'll leave some kind of clue .


----------



## jaizei

I think the forensic shows are underwritten by the government to make you think that. it's like the old adage that crimes are solved by good police work; has more to do with criminals being stupid or lacking discipline.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning roommates


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates


Good morning to you


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Everyone!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Everyone!


Hi Yvonne! *waves*


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, gone are the nice 70F degree days. Today it's 50F and windy. I hate the wind!!!!! But when I went to turn off the heater in the greenhouse it was a toasty 70F in there. Maybe I'll get my lunch, Kindle, drink and chair and set up in the Greenhouse.

I went to turn on all the lights this a.m. and the UVB light over the Manouria babies wouldn't come on (another vote for no timers). I went to my supply room and no extra lights!!! Dang! I usually pay attention to that and when I use the last bulb (or the last anything) I order more. So I put up an incandescent bulb over their tort table and went to Amazon Smile and ordered three more UVB tubes. They'll be here by Friday. That's not too long.

None of the tortoises came out on their own today except the Aldabran tortoises. They don't care about the weather. Because there's no sun in sight for the day, I kept all the doors closed and fed them in the sheds. Well, except for the Aldabran tortoises. If I close their door, they break the fastener to get out.

I had collards and ham hocks for lunch yesterday. I put up the left-over and had quite a bit of juice left, so I decided to try cooking up some navy beans in that juice. I've go them cooking now. The house stinks, but that juice was pretty tasty. I've never cooked beans that way. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Yvonne! *waves*



Howdy m'am!


----------



## AZtortMom

My torts can definitely tell it's winter even though it's 84 degrees out. They are much slower to come out and much quicker to go to bed. I right there with them. I don't like it being this warm this late


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> My torts can definitely tell it's winter even though it's 84 degrees out. They are much slower to come out and much quicker to go to bed. I right there with them. I don't like it being this warm this late



Yes, it has been a pretty strange Autumn. I can normally block my desert tortoises in their shelter by the end of October, then rake up all the leaves and cover the shelter in a big leaf pile. But the leaves are just starting to change color and haven't started to drop in earnest yet. Today was the first day the tortoises didn't come out and sit in the sun. So I think THEY are finally ready, but where are the leaves?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I binge watch the First 48 or Forensic Files. I'm sure I could kill someone and get away with it after all that studying....lol



Forensic files sounds good


----------



## Jacqui

You mean collard greens are not just for tortoises?


----------



## Jacqui

lunch...


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> No sun here.  Our autumn weather has been grey. No wind, no rain, not particularly cold and barely daylight. I've lights on indoors all day.
> 
> Things due to change tomorrow- it's getting wet and cold apparently. At least it's different!



Is your daughter still working in Canada?


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Is your daughter still working in Canada?


She's back home now. She's working in what the Americans call a gas station and we call a petrol station attached to a supermarket. She's currently applying for a 'proper job', but at least the current one is helping with the bank balance.


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> She's back home now. She's working in what the Americans call a gas station and we call a petrol station attached to a supermarket. She's currently applying for a 'proper job', but at least the current one is helping with the bank balance.



Did she enjoy the last job?


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Did she enjoy the last job?


She loved the research work in Canada. They were staying in a ranch house in the middle of Grasslands National Park. Lots of wildlife to see as well as the Prairie Dogs they were researching. It's a shame visas are so hard to get. She'd love to do it permanently.


----------



## pugsandkids

JoesMum said:


> She loved the research work in Canada. They were staying in a ranch house in the middle of Grasslands National Park. Lots of wildlife to see as well as the Prairie Dogs they were researching. It's a shame visas are so hard to get. She'd love to do it permanently.


Sounds like a dream job! Hopefully she can find something else she loves.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> lunch...
> View attachment 192381
> View attachment 192382



So much better than my lunch/dinner, as good as it is.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> So much better than my lunch/dinner, as good as it is.
> 
> 
> View attachment 192430



straight?


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> She loved the research work in Canada. They were staying in a ranch house in the middle of Grasslands National Park. Lots of wildlife to see as well as the Prairie Dogs they were researching. It's a shame visas are so hard to get. She'd love to do it permanently.



so no chance of getting one?


----------



## bouaboua

Ugh........My international flight got canceled.......Let me see what else I can do to get home before all the turkey are gone!!


----------



## mike taylor

That sucks Steven . But you'll make it . You have time to get home before turkey day .


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Ugh........My international flight got canceled.......Let me see what else I can do to get home before all the turkey are gone!!



There is a never ending supply of turkey.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> No you can't . They'll find you because you'll leave some kind of clue .



No I won't......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

@Yvonne G , thank you Y....Here's what I dug Bob up to show that girl,/guy. I don't know what those avatar symbols mean, sorry......



That's the same design on that baby Russian, bet his scutes are missing. This is on the inside of Bob's scutes. Sorry it's so blurry, I need Lacey to teach me how to use my camera


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> straight?



Well, I did use my spork instead of fingers but yeah straight from the jar.


----------



## jaizei

I haven't sunk that low yet...


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Ugh........My international flight got canceled.......Let me see what else I can do to get home before all the turkey are gone!!



Bad time of year to be travelling. Good luck to you.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> @Yvonne G , thank you Y....Here's what I dug Bob up to show that girl,/guy. I don't know what those avatar symbols mean, sorry......
> 
> View attachment 192448
> 
> That's the same design on that baby Russian, bet his scutes are missing. This is on the inside of Bob's scutes. Sorry it's so blurry, I need Lacey to teach me how to use my camera



I have never taken the time to learn the male/female symbol either, so don't feel like the Lone Ranger.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone



Top o the marnin to ya!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Bad time of year to be travelling. Good luck to you.




Don't worry Steven, Y and I will eat your portion of turkey for you......


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

In an hour we learn how Jeff's CT scan went.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

jaizei said:


> I think the forensic shows are underwritten by the government to make you think that. it's like the old adage that crimes are solved by good police work; has more to do with criminals being stupid or lacking discipline.



When some jerk loosened the lug nuts on my left tire and it came off in traffic, the cops not only wouldn't fingerprint my immaculate fender they wouldn't even come out to the scene, and my car is across 2 lanes of heavy going home traffic with only 3 wheels. Thanks good police work. I'm glad I wasn't doing my usual 80 out the hiway to home, I was in heavy traffic doing about 25. I believe it was attempted assault or if I had been going out the hiway, I'd be dead, ain't that attempted murder?????
The *CORVALLIS OREGON POLICE DEPT. DO NOT PROTECT AND SERVE*


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> lunch...
> View attachment 192381
> View attachment 192382



Looks like something the dog threw up.......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> In an hour we learn how Jeff's CT scan went.



We are all waiting anxiously. Hi to Jeff from me........


----------



## pugsandkids

Jacqui said:


> In an hour we learn how Jeff's CT scan went.


Oh waiting for scan results can be nerve wracking...



This is my breakfast this AM, I have some dietary issues and sometimes need a detox. I'm going to try and stick with protein shakes (and coffee of course) for the next few days, get my system in track.


----------



## jaizei

pugsandkids said:


> Oh waiting for scan results can be nerve wracking...
> 
> View attachment 192489
> 
> This is my breakfast this AM, I have some dietary issues and sometimes need a detox. I'm going to try and stick with protein shakes (and coffee of course) for the next few days, get my system in track.




Homemade or a mix?


----------



## jaizei

100% food choco with some powdered choco pb is really good.


----------



## pugsandkids

jaizei said:


> 100% food choco with some powdered choco pb is really good.


This is unflavored hemp milk with a plant based chocolate protein powder (I buy it at Costco and can't remember the name) with powdered peanut butter. 
Pretty much anything choc/PB is fool proof right?


----------



## Jacqui

All clear! The daily chemo is still winning the battle.


----------



## Jacqui

pugsandkids said:


> Oh waiting for scan results can be nerve wracking...
> 
> View attachment 192489
> 
> This is my breakfast this AM, I have some dietary issues and sometimes need a detox. I'm going to try and stick with protein shakes (and coffee of course) for the next few days, get my system in track.



I had a Chia tea.


----------



## Jacqui

Lunch is gonna be Olive Garden soup and salad


----------



## Jacqui

pugsandkids said:


> This is unflavored hemp milk with a plant based chocolate protein powder (I buy it at Costco and can't remember the name) with powdered peanut butter.
> Pretty much anything choc/PB is fool proof right?



never heard of hemp milk.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Don't worry Steven, Y and I will eat your portion of turkey for you......



I get the giblets!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Don't worry Steven, Y and I will eat your portion of turkey for you......



Who do I get to break the wishbone with?


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> so no chance of getting one?


Pretty much none.


----------



## pugsandkids

Jacqui said:


> All clear! The daily chemo is still winning the battle.


Whoop whoop! Fabulous news


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Pretty much none.



Darn.


----------



## pugsandkids

Jacqui said:


> never heard of hemp milk.


 It's the highest in protein and lowest in sugar of all the alternative milks. Adds a nice nutty flavor to drinks. I only use it at home for my shakes, but my favorite coffee bar offers it as an option for espresso drinks, so yummy!


----------



## Jacqui

pugsandkids said:


> Whoop whoop! Fabulous news



yep, we can relax for another six months. As long as he stays on those pills, he should stay alive.


----------



## Jacqui

Saw these as we entered the shopping center for lunch. I kinda like them.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> Saw these as we entered the shopping center for lunch. I kinda like them.
> View attachment 192492


That's where I left them ! Shaking my head


----------



## jaizei

maggie3fan said:


> When some jerk loosened the lug nuts on my left tire and it came off in traffic, the cops not only wouldn't fingerprint my immaculate fender they wouldn't even come out to the scene, and my car is across 2 lanes of heavy going home traffic with only 3 wheels. Thanks good police work. I'm glad I wasn't doing my usual 80 out the hiway to home, I was in heavy traffic doing about 25. I believe it was attempted assault or if I had been going out the hiway, I'd be dead, ain't that attempted murder?????
> The *CORVALLIS OREGON POLICE DEPT. DO NOT PROTECT AND SERVE*



When you hear hoof beats, assume horses not unicorns. I wouldn't jump to attempted murder without actually evidence of such.


----------



## Yvonne G

pugsandkids said:


> Oh waiting for scan results can be nerve wracking...
> 
> View attachment 192489
> 
> This is my breakfast this AM, I have some dietary issues and sometimes need a detox. I'm going to try and stick with protein shakes (and coffee of course) for the next few days, get my system in track.



No breakfast for me. Never, in my whole life, even when I was a kid. Since retirement, I only eat lunch. My body works a lot slower these days and lunch is still sitting there at dinner time.

But you go ahead and enjoy that yucky breakfast drink!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> All clear! The daily chemo is still winning the battle.



That's awfully good news, Jacqui. Give my regards to Jeff.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Lunch is gonna be Olive Garden soup and salad



One of my favorite restaurant meals.



Jacqui said:


> I get the giblets!



Too late...I've already chopped them up and added them to the dressing.



Jacqui said:


> Who do I get to break the wishbone with?



I'll pass. Don't really wish for anything.



Jacqui said:


> yep, we can relax for another six months. As long as he stays on those pills, he should stay alive.



Do the pills cause him nausea?



Jacqui said:


> Saw these as we entered the shopping center for lunch. I kinda like them.
> View attachment 192492



I think they fell off the General Grant tree.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Too late...I've already chopped them up and added them to the dressing



What a complete waste.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Do the pills cause him nausea?
> 
> .



It can be a symptom, but Jeff has lucky with it a rare one for him.


----------



## MPRC

Coffee coffee coffee...I couldn't do the protein shakes, they were always terrible. When I was working out a ton and wanted a boost of protein I was that gross person eating raw cans of tuna. 

Anyway, here's a mushroom.


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> Coffee coffee coffee...I couldn't do the protein shakes, they were always terrible. When I was working out a ton and wanted a boost of protein I was that gross person eating raw cans of tuna.
> 
> Anyway, here's a mushroom.




I love eating a can of tuna and have it frequently as my evening snack. I scoop up a blob of mayonnaise into a little bowl and open a can of tuna and park in front of the TV. Bite of mayo, bite of tuna, bite of mayo, bite of tuna. M-m-m-m-m...nothing better. (well maybe French vanilla ice cream)


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I love eating a can of tuna and have it frequently as my evening snack. I scoop up a blob of mayonnaise into a little bowl and open a can of tuna and park in front of the TV. Bite of mayo, bite of tuna, bite of mayo, bite of tuna. M-m-m-m-m...nothing better. (well maybe French vanilla ice cream)


I won't buy tuna any more. Even the so-called sustainable and dolphin friendly fishing methods aren't. It's a shame because it tastes nice.


----------



## jaizei

You've got to balance it out. Shakes someday, a dozen tacos for lunch and a cornucopia from Domino's for dinner others.


----------



## jaizei

Most importantly, tuna - canned in water or oil???


----------



## jaizei

Shakes just for protein can be kinda bleh, but the food replacements aren't bad.


----------



## MPRC

jaizei said:


> Most importantly, tuna - canned in water or oil???



I grew up on oil and love it, but I do water now. I don't even care if it's white tuna, I'll eat the cat food looking stuff. Give me a bowl of rice with sesame seeds and a squirt of Unagi sauce and I have the 'starving artist' version of Chirashi.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Coffee coffee coffee...I couldn't do the protein shakes, they were always terrible. When I was working out a ton and wanted a boost of protein I was that gross person eating raw cans of tuna.
> 
> Anyway, here's a mushroom.



nothing gross about tuna.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I love eating a can of tuna and have it frequently as my evening snack. I scoop up a blob of mayonnaise into a little bowl and open a can of tuna and park in front of the TV. Bite of mayo, bite of tuna, bite of mayo, bite of tuna. M-m-m-m-m...nothing better. (well maybe French vanilla ice cream)



I want mine mixed. onions and pickle relish or dill pickles make it even better.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Most importantly, tuna - canned in water or oil???



oil


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> I want mine mixed. onions and pickle relish or dill pickles make it even better.



I eat so many pickles that my blood probably tastes like garlic brine. My mom sends home a huge jar or home made pickles every time I visit. They are half cucumber pickles and half elephant garlic pickles. I eat the cukes mostly, my boyfriend fights me for the garlic.


----------



## MPRC

Look at this gorgeous pickled garlic: Pickled Garlic & Sony Radio It was pretty enough that I used it as a photo prop on my Etsy store.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Look at this gorgeous pickled garlic: Pickled Garlic & Sony Radio It was pretty enough that I used it as a photo prop on my Etsy store.



Never had pickled garlic.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Never had pickled garlic.



Garlic stuffed olives is the closest I've come


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Most importantly, tuna - canned in water or oil???



I like the one canned in oil. When I was growing up we didn't have a choice. There was only the oil tuna so that's what my taste buds got used to.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't like anything with garlic. Just the smell turns me off.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

jaizei said:


> When you hear hoof beats, assume horses not unicorns. I wouldn't jump to attempted murder without actually evidence of such.



Why else would a person loosen the lug nuts on a hot rod whose driver has a reputation for driving fast? If I had been doing over about 50 and my general speed out our little hiway is about 80, I would have had a serious accident. If I head-on'ed a semi, I'd be dead. If I had head on'ed a Prius all in the plastic car would be dead. As it was I'm lucky I was stuck in our version of rush hour traffic. It was obvious the lug nuts had been loosened, first they had to cut off the wheel lock, then they used pliers or something like that to loosen the nuts, all to the same thread. All 5 came off at the same time. I kept 2 lanes of bumper to bumper cars waiting while I walked around and picked up my lug nuts. Then I spun a donut to turn into the correct direction and burned a good one getting out of the street. The cops wouldn't come to the scene even tho a replacement wheel is $450 making it a felony. I wash my car every Saturday, wax it once a month and use an electric buffer on it after the wax. It was immaculate. I could even see big greasy fingerprints on the fender. But would the cops come out? Nope, they called it vandalism. They said the fingerprints could have belonged to anyone. I said, nope, people aren't allowed to touch my car, I'm a lot OCD about it. Nope, so now I drive what used to be a beautiful 28 year old car to having a drunk ruin my right side and I only have 3 matching wheels, so I drive what is known in California as a hooptie. Think I'll go have a drink and go to bed.....the whole subject makes me murderous.
and solid white albacore in water for me, sweet pickles.....


----------



## cmacusa3

Hey Maggie I changed my screen name! I just thought I would let you know lol how's that??


----------



## Yvonne G

cmac3 said:


> Hey Maggie I changed my screen name! I just thought I would let you know lol how's that??



I'm the one who changed it for you, and I still didn't know who the heck cmac3 was! I searched all over the place checking IPs, old posts and threads. I'd just about given up when I noticed your signature!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, we had our first frost finally. This event usually occurs by the end of October. I checked the temp at about 6a and it was 38F, but there was a light dusting of frost on the roof. It didn't quite reach the ground. But br-r-r-r it's cold in here. After my trip into town I'm going to have to bring up some kindling.


----------



## JoesMum

It's cold here too. 

We just scraped a high of 7C /44F today. 

My Mum has snow falling 250 miles north of here


----------



## Gymtimpro

Hay guys I am looking for anyone who would be interested in buying my GoPro HERO4 sliver working with a black case (touchscreen and Bluetooth 4k hd videos and 1080 videos at 60fps ) message me at [email protected] or message my account.


----------



## Yvonne G

I never knew what the weather in the UK was like until I joined this forum. I thought it was just cold and rainy, but come to find out you even have tornadoes and hurricanes! Well, we can commiserate. I'm cold. I don't like being cold.


----------



## cmacusa3

Yvonne G said:


> I'm the one who changed it for you, and I still didn't know who the heck cmac3 was! I searched all over the place checking IPs, old posts and threads. I'd just about given up when I noticed your signature!



Cmac is my nickname and #3 is the number I always wore in sports. It was on my Ring this year when I got inducted to the Mens softball hall of fame in Kansas.


----------



## cmacusa3

Yvonne G said:


> Well, we had our first frost finally. This event usually occurs by the end of October. I checked the temp at about 6a and it was 38F, but there was a light dusting of frost on the roof. It didn't quite reach the ground. But br-r-r-r it's cold in here. After my trip into town I'm going to have to bring up some kindling.


 We still haven't had a frost but tomorrow night its getting down into the 20's, after 82 yesterday. Hope the turtles dig in today.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

cmac3 said:


> Hey Maggie I changed my screen name! I just thought I would let you know lol how's that??




You're bad! I knew cmac3 was you.......one of my few friends here, so I actually paid attention. Lacey changed her name too, but I thought it was an enemy of hers because I thought it read "used to 'work for' "LaDuke Photo
If you imagine when we started really using computers. My only screen name has been maggie3fan, since then I AM maggie3fan, That's me.


----------



## cmacusa3

maggie3fan said:


> You're bad! I knew cmac3 was you.......one of my few friends here, so I actually paid attention. Lacey changed her name too, but I thought it was an enemy of hers because I thought it read "used to 'work for' "LaDuke Photo
> If you imagine when we started really using computers. My only screen name has been maggie3fan, since then I AM maggie3fan, That's me.


and I'm a Maggie3fan too! someone also cleaned up my response to you, I used the word from your other quote...lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings

cmac3 said:


> Cmac is my nickname and #3 is the number I always wore in sports. It was on my Ring this year when I got inducted to the Mens softball hall of fame in Kansas.




Softball king huh! I have friends up the street who have an Australian Shepherd, I adore her, so I went up to play with her yesterday, and threw the ball so hard I knocked myself down in the mud. I never could throw correctly......of course, everyone was laughing at me, so I started throwing mud at them, and there we went. It was really fun, but we made a terrible mess and it was 40 degrees or so, so I ran to a warm shower. Tracked mud throughout the house. What a day. Sometimes you can have fun like that messy stuff without expecting it. And everyone of the group was over 40. You'da thought we were all kids. It really was fun, cold but fun


----------



## cmacusa3

I've played all over this country for a long time. I just recently slowed down. Here I was in 2004 on a magazine cover.



Now torts and the family take up my time.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Who do I get to break the wishbone with?




me! I always loved doing that one little thing......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

jaizei said:


> I haven't sunk that low yet...



Using a spork is kinda low.......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> Don't worry Steven, Y and I will eat your portion of turkey for you......




I actually meant, SAVE yours for you, I thought, hmmmmmmm


----------



## Yvonne G

cmac3 said:


> Cmac is my nickname and #3 is the number I always wore in sports. It was on my Ring this year when I got inducted to the Mens softball hall of fame in Kansas.







Oh my! Well,



​


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Garlic stuffed olives is the closest I've come



me too


----------



## Jacqui

You would hate it here today Yvonne, wind gusts at 45 mph.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff is inside Menard's buying me a propane portable heater. Wanted one for those below zero times and in case electric goes out.


----------



## Jacqui

Going to be joining all my kidlings for supper at their place. Jeff was given some meat as he was coming home, because there was blood on the box. The kids are cooking up some of that.


----------



## jaizei

maggie3fan said:


> Using a spork is kinda low.......



Its titanium, i don't think a more magnificent utensil is possible.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Its titanium, i don't think a more magnificent utensil is possible.



*chuckles*


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> You would hate it here today Yvonne, wind gusts at 45 mph.



I hate the wind!!!!!!!



Jacqui said:


> Jeff is inside Menard's buying me a propane portable heater. Wanted one for those below zero times and in case electric goes out.



It pays to be prepared.



Jacqui said:


> Going to be joining all my kidlings for supper at their place. Jeff was given some meat as he was coming home, because there was blood on the box. The kids are cooking up some of that.



Ew-w-w-w...blood!


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> You're bad! I knew cmac3 was you.......one of my few friends here, so I actually paid attention. Lacey changed her name too, but I thought it was an enemy of hers because I thought it read "used to 'work for' "LaDuke Photo
> If you imagine when we started really using computers. My only screen name has been maggie3fan, since then I AM maggie3fan, That's me.



Haha, I just needed to lessen the likelihood of some negative energy in my work life showing up here. Would you believe there are people out there who have nothing better to do than cause trouble for others? 

Hey look, cameras! (I collect box cameras, I'm kind of in love with all the designs)


----------



## pugsandkids

So cool! 
My family has strep and the stomach flu, soooo...I'm cleaning and doing laundry for my Friday night excitement!


----------



## BILBO-03

That's bad! I feel your pain about strep


----------



## Jacqui

pugsandkids said:


> So cool!
> My family has strep and the stomach flu, soooo...I'm cleaning and doing laundry for my Friday night excitement!



Hope they get better soon.


----------



## Jacqui

BILBO-03 said:


> That's bad! I feel your pain about strep



Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Haha, I just needed to lessen the likelihood of some negative energy in my work life showing up here. Would you believe there are people out there who have nothing better to do than cause trouble for others?
> 
> Hey look, cameras! (I collect box cameras, I'm kind of in love with all the designs)



That camera on the right towards the bottom is funny looking.


----------



## Yvonne G

pugsandkids said:


> So cool!
> My family has strep and the stomach flu, soooo...I'm cleaning and doing laundry for my Friday night excitement!



I got my flu shot today!

I live alone, so I have no one to pass on germs to me. My daughter, however, is the cafeteria lady at an elementary school. She's sick all the time.


----------



## Yvonne G

BILBO-03 said:


> That's bad! I feel your pain about strep



I like your new avatar.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> That camera on the right towards the bottom is funny looking.



Yeah, operates funny too. He has to be facing away from you, then you lift his tail to take a selfie. You find it deposited on the lawn in a few hours.


----------



## theguy67

Greetings all. It has been a while since I've been on here. I guess when winter approaches I slow down. Not much to post.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

cmac3 said:


> and I'm a Maggie3fan too! someone also cleaned up my response to you, I used the word from your other quote...lol



You pro*ably forgot to put the asterisks in. Never put a whole cuss word, and be careful how you put the asterisk......sh*t


MPRC said:


> Haha, I just needed to lessen the likelihood of some negative energy in my work life showing up here. Would you believe there are people out there who have nothing better to do than cause trouble for others?
> 
> Hey look, cameras! (I collect box cameras, I'm kind of in love with all the designs)


Yeah, me. We also collected old cameras and typewriters.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

jaizei said:


> Its titanium, i don't think a more magnificent utensil is possible.



I bow to you with my apology kind sir.........


----------



## Yvonne G

theguy67 said:


> Greetings all. It has been a while since I've been on here. I guess when winter approaches I slow down. Not much to post.



You take after your shelled friend, huh?


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> You pro*ably forgot to put the asterisks in. Never put a whole cuss word, and be careful how you put the asterisk......da*n
> 
> Yeah, me. We also collected old cameras and typewriters.



I have a couple of old Comptometers on my closet shelf. When I retired from the Phone company they gave them to me as a joke. The office had switched by that time to computers, but I still used the comptometer for my adding, subtracting, dividing and multiplying. My fingers just FLEW over those keys.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Hi!



OK moderators, we have to make a rule about others using the #3


----------



## Yvonne G

Your wish is my command:

As of this date (11/18/16) 5:59p PST, it is quite ok for anyone to include the #3 in any username, post, thread, name of turtle, name of Tortoise, any written missive, in fact anything at all.

(signed) Moderator #3


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Alright people, don't you really see how mean she is to me????? Gosh, what's wrong with you people? She's a meanie beanie to me, in a public forum, (and you all think she is so Neiss).......(a play on her maiden name..)


Yvonne G said:


> Your wish is my command:
> 
> As of this date (11/18/16) 5:59p PST, it is quite ok for anyone to include the #3 in any username, post, thread, name of turtle, name of Tortoise, any written missive, in fact anything at all.
> 
> (signed) Moderator #3



I don't think that's quite what I meant....lol


----------



## BILBO-03

Does anybody on here watch college football?


----------



## BILBO-03

Yvonne G said:


> I like your new avatar.


Thanks!


----------



## cmacusa3

BILBO-03 said:


> Does anybody on here watch college football?


Of course, who's your favorite team?


----------



## Yvonne G

BILBO-03 said:


> Does anybody on here watch college football?



Pahleeze. Of course not! I have much better things to do with my time. Things like eating, reading, watching Wagon Train. Ya know...good things like that!

Hi everybody! Hope you all have good week-ends. Are you going Christmas shopping? Are you all ready for Thanksgiving dinner?


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I guess I've dilly dallied long enough. Time to get busy and take this old body out into the cold, cruel world. Later...


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Saturday everyone


----------



## BILBO-03

cmac3 said:


> Of course, who's your favorite team?


Ohio state who's yours?


----------



## cmacusa3

BILBO-03 said:


> Ohio state who's yours?


Unfortunately a team that the Buckeyes destroyed this year. Boomer Sooner!


----------



## BILBO-03

cmac3 said:


> Unfortunately a team that the Buckeyes destroyed this year. Boomer Sooner!


They are good but not doing great. Alabama is the best sadly


----------



## cmacusa3

BILBO-03 said:


> They are good but not doing great. Alabama is the best sadly


Yep, could be another interesting day of games and it's coming down to the wire, still a lot of upsets could happen.


----------



## BILBO-03

Yes lot of good Saturday games


----------



## bouaboua

Happy weekend.


----------



## BILBO-03

bouaboua said:


> Happy weekend.


You too! It was 78 degrees here yesterday and it's 38 today


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Saturday everyone



Hi Noel.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Happy weekend.



Hi Steven.


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> You pro*ably forgot to put the asterisks in. Never put a whole cuss word, and be careful how you put the asterisk......sh*t
> 
> Yeah, me. We also collected old cameras and typewriters.



This purple typewriter is one of my favorite thrift store finds: https://www.etsy.com/listing/272190310/rare-purple-orchid-duotone-remington-3?ref=shop_home_feat_1


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Steven.


Hello Yvonne!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> This purple typewriter is one of my favorite thrift store finds: https://www.etsy.com/listing/272190310/rare-purple-orchid-duotone-remington-3?ref=shop_home_feat_1



That's awesome, and it's a Remington. Cool find. You ought to get together with me one day and we can hit the shops downtown Corvallis. We have a great junk mall that I love. I found an 8" Griswold cast iron skillet, new, for $20. They sure didn't know what they had. That I have now.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

BILBO-03 said:


> Does anybody on here watch college football?



I don't want to be interrupted here while I try to point out how mean the *Queen *of the moderators is to me. (Moderator #3 can you imagine???)There should be rules against stuff like that....does no one see how she treats me??? Seriously? Nobody? She's not exactly the Intimidator.....



I'm stuck with the Oregon State Beavers......used to like the Fresno State Bulldogs.......


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> That's awesome, and it's a Remington. Cool find. You ought to get together with me one day and we can hit the shops downtown Corvallis. We have a great junk mall that I love. I found an 8" Griswold cast iron skillet, new, for $20. They sure didn't know what they had. That I have now.



Nice, I haven't done much hunting around Corvallis. The dirtier and junkier the place the better. There was a place in Harrisburg that was a literal hoard that I used to buy from.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Steven.




Hi Steven...You back yet?


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> Hi Steven...You back yet?


Hello Maggie. Yes I did. But it was ugly, I lost the seat I selected on my original flight which got the extra leg room. But good to me home.

Thank you so much for asking. Ready for turkey now.


----------



## theguy67

Out of curiosity, is there a reason Tortoiseforum dosen't have a chat room? I use to be members of other sites that had them and they were very successful. Sometimes they would have guest speakers come on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, folks!


----------



## jaizei

theguy67 said:


> Out of curiosity, is there a reason Tortoiseforum dosen't have a chat room? I use to be members of other sites that had them and they were very successful. Sometimes they would have guest speakers come on.



You're not pretending hard enough


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Maggie Cummings

BILBO-03 said:


> Does anybody on here watch college football?



Please understand that my comments to you about the Queen of TFO, were a joke; as she's my sister, and I just realized that I don't know you, so I thought I'd better say, I'm a teaser, I didn't mean at all to offend you. I was trying to offend my sister, and get the people on the forum to see how mean she really is.......so please accept my apology if you in any way took me seriously......


----------



## AZtortMom

Whew! Busy day today!
Just settling in.
Went and hung with some good friends and played pool and other fun games. Looked at another house too
I hope everyone else is having a good Saturday


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I don't want to be interrupted here while I try to point out how mean the *Queen *of the moderators is to me. (Moderator #3 can you imagine???)There should be rules against stuff like that....does no one see how she treats me??? Seriously? Nobody? She's not exactly the Intimidator.....
> ..




Oh, but I DO intimidate now, don't I?


----------



## Yvonne G

theguy67 said:


> Out of curiosity, is there a reason Tortoiseforum dosen't have a chat room? I use to be members of other sites that had them and they were very successful. Sometimes they would have guest speakers come on.



that's the very reason we have this thread. Bad thing about a chat is it's gone after it leaves the page. One can go all the way back to the beginning and re-read this chat. We asked the admin for one and he said no. I guess that's reason enough.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, folks!




Hi Adam! It's a little bit bright and sunny in here for you isn't it?


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Please understand that my comments to you about the Queen of TFO, were a joke; as she's my sister, and I just realized that I don't know you, so I thought I'd better say, I'm a teaser, I didn't mean at all to offend you. I was trying to offend my sister, and get the people on the forum to see how mean she really is.......so please accept my apology if you in any way took me seriously......



It's a sad day in Bedrock when one has to explain their jokes.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Whew! Busy day today!
> Just settling in.
> Went and hung with some good friends and played pool and other fun games. Looked at another house too
> I hope everyone else is having a good Saturday



I used to hate spending my weekends looking at houses. My husband would drive us (or rather he would make ME drive us) around the neighborhoods where he wanted to buy a house. So boring. If we couldn't find one by driving through the neighborhoods, I had to make the phone calls from the ads in the paper. I hated that. 

I hope you find what you're looking for. I'm settled here for the rest of my life. Here in my comfy cave (and sometimes under the bridge)


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> I used to hate spending my weekends looking at houses. My husband would drive us (or rather he would make ME drive us) around the neighborhoods where he wanted to buy a house. So boring. If we couldn't find one by driving through the neighborhoods, I had to make the phone calls from the ads in the paper. I hated that.
> 
> I hope you find what you're looking for. I'm settled here for the rest of my life. Here in my comfy cave (and sometimes under the bridge)


Thanks!
I'm really looking forward to finding my cave


----------



## BILBO-03

maggie3fan said:


> Please understand that my comments to you about the Queen of TFO, were a joke; as she's my sister, and I just realized that I don't know you, so I thought I'd better say, I'm a teaser, I didn't mean at all to offend you. I was trying to offend my sister, and get the people on the forum to see how mean she really is.......so please accept my apology if you in any way took me seriously......


It's fine! I like jokes too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Adam! It's a little bit bright and sunny in here for you isn't it?


Very scary, yes.
I somehow got lost in the dark I guess. 
Hi, Yvonne!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Adam.

We don't have comfy armadillos and scarey things up in the corners, but it is a nice place to visit. Glad to see you here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Adam.
> 
> We don't have comfy armadillos and scarey things up in the corners, but it is a nice place to visit. Glad to see you here.


Glad to be here.


----------



## AZtortMom

*breaks out sunglasses and sunscreen*


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> *breaks out sunglasses and sunscreen*



Ah. . . I see you've been visiting the CDR again. What have we told you about that?


----------



## Yvonne G

Good night all. It's time for me to get Misty a bone and retire to the TV room. See you all in the a.m.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Ah. . . I see you've been visiting the CDR again. What have we told you about that?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Good night all. It's time for me to get Misty a bone and retire to the TV room. See you all in the a.m.


Good night 
Give Misty a scratch for me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Ah. . . I see you've been visiting the CDR again. What have we told you about that?


Ahem!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad to be here.



But we have me, and I'm scary..........do you see how nice she is to others, worried it might be too sunny in here for Adam, (I picture a fedora and sunglasses) and she's so mean to me, why can't any of you see that. And yeah, I guess she can be Intimidating, but not behind the wheel......


----------



## theguy67

jaizei said:


> You're not pretending hard enough



*squints eyes real tight* Am I doing it right???



Yvonne G said:


> that's the very reason we have this thread. Bad thing about a chat is it's gone after it leaves the page. One can go all the way back to the beginning and re-read this chat. We asked the admin for one and he said no. I guess that's reason enough.



Ahhh, at least we tried lol.


----------



## MPRC

Does anyone know where I can get some tortoise shampoo? I'd like the kind that adds volume.


----------



## theguy67

MPRC said:


> Does anyone know where I can get some tortoise shampoo? I'd like the kind that adds volume.



I just read that thread,......Interesting to say the least.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> But we have me, and I'm scary..........do you see how nice she is to others, worried it might be too sunny in here for Adam, (I picture a fedora and sunglasses) and she's so mean to me, why can't any of you see that. And yeah, I guess she can be Intimidating, but not behind the wheel......


Fedora , yes, sunglasses, never.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I used to hate spending my weekends looking at houses. My husband would drive us (or rather he would make ME drive us) around the neighborhoods where he wanted to buy a house. So boring. If we couldn't find one by driving through the neighborhoods, I had to make the phone calls from the ads in the paper. I hated that.
> 
> I hope you find what you're looking for. I'm settled here for the rest of my life. Here in my comfy cave (and sometimes under the bridge)




I love looking at houses, Jordan and I used to do it all the time. I'll stay here too. But mines not a cave I have skylights and none of the windows have coverings that I use. My windows are covered with plants and high off the ground so nobody can just look in. I want the sun in.And I like driving around Oregon and looking at stuff. I'm alone but not a hermit. Couple of months ago I drove to Fossil Oregon. You ever been there Y?


----------



## MPRC

I've been driving around staring at houses for over a YEAR trying to find "The One" - I'm not unrealistic, but I have failed to find something suitable in my price range. I have to buy solo (which is smart anyway) because my boyfriend has terrible credit and student loans. This limits how much money a bank wants to give me since I'm self employed. 

We've got a lead in Oakridge, OR though that we are about to go check out. Hope it's what we need. *knock on wood*


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, but I DO intimidate now, don't I?



I know she scares the heck out of me.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks!
> I'm really looking forward to finding my cave



Hope it happens soon.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Hope your morning is sunny.


----------



## Jacqui

Waiting for Jeff to show up, so I can nap in his truck for a couple of hours until the buffet place opens. Then he goes back out on the road.


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> Does anyone know where I can get some tortoise shampoo? I'd like the kind that adds volume.



PAHLEEZE! My tortoises are much too loud as it is!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I love looking at houses, Jordan and I used to do it all the time. I'll stay here too. But mines not a cave I have skylights and none of the windows have coverings that I use. My windows are covered with plants and high off the ground so nobody can just look in. I want the sun in.And I like driving around Oregon and looking at stuff. I'm alone but not a hermit. Couple of months ago I drove to Fossil Oregon. You ever been there Y?



No. I'm not well travelled. When I went to Oregon, it was from here to there (Portland or your place) and no stops in between.


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> I've been driving around staring at houses for over a YEAR trying to find "The One" - I'm not unrealistic, but I have failed to find something suitable in my price range. I have to buy solo (which is smart anyway) because my boyfriend has terrible credit and student loans. This limits how much money a bank wants to give me since I'm self employed.
> 
> We've got a lead in Oakridge, OR though that we are about to go check out. Hope it's what we need. *knock on wood*



It's always best, when not married, to be a sole owner and not a joint tenant.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Waiting for Jeff to show up, so I can nap in his truck for a couple of hours until the buffet place opens. Then he goes back out on the road.



"Nap" Is that what they're calling it these days?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> "Nap" Is that what they're calling it these days?



 It's called major disappointment. Jeff has said he would be ready for dispatch at 12 today. Yesterday they sent him a load, which he never checked for, so it was unknown to him until about 30 mins ago. In order to make delivery on time, he had to leave. So no nap, no meal. This is why I never let myself make plans and get excited about stuff.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh boo hiss. I'm so sorry. How long until he's home again?


----------



## Jacqui

He has to get his yearly DOT physical the first week of Jan. Otherwise, 6 months.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> It's called major disappointment. Jeff has said he would be ready for dispatch at 12 today. Yesterday they sent him a load, which he never checked for, so it was unknown to him until about 30 mins ago. In order to make delivery on time, he had to leave. So no nap, no meal. This is why I never let myself make plans and get excited about stuff.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hope your morning is sunny.


Morning gorgeous
Sorry to hear about your plans falling apart with Jeff. 
No sun here, it's actually suppose to rain tomorrow


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning gorgeous
> Sorry to hear about your plans falling apart with Jeff.
> No sun here, it's actually suppose to rain tomorrow



Rain? In AZ?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> No. I'm not well travelled. When I went to Oregon, it was from here to there (Portland or your place) and no stops in between.



I thought that was where your mother was born?


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Ms Maggie!


----------



## Jacqui

Ugg NASCAR coming on the radio. *thinking of Maggie*


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I thought that was where your mother was born?



What does mom's birth place have to do with how well-travelled I am? We drove from SF several summers to Portland for vacation. So SF to Portland. Then I flew from Clovis to Corvallis. That's the only travelling I've ever done in Oregon. I've never been to Fossil.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Ugg NASCAR coming on the radio. *thinking of Maggie*




(deep sigh) it's the last race of the season. What the heck am I gonna do on week ends????


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> What does mom's birth place have to do with how well-travelled I am? We drove from SF several summers to Portland for vacation. So SF to Portland. Then I flew from Clovis to Corvallis. That's the only travelling I've ever done in Oregon. I've never been to Fossil.



Actually it had nothing to do with being well traveled. You are the one that twisted it around. It had more towards being a hermit, and you living in a cave, and me wanting all the windows open and sun coming in AND that I went places around Oregon by myself, making me not the hermit that you are. I actually just expected you to say that's where your mother was born. But you musta got up on the wrong side of your recliner this morning


----------



## Maggie Cummings

@Jacqui I know things are different now, but when I drove we got one day off for every 7 days we drove. So I'd stay out for 7 weeks and get 7 days off. But 6 months? Is Jeff an owner/operator and that's what I'm missing?

Morning all....went to church and now I'm off to watch the last race, (tears up) crap! This also means I'm stuck going to church every Sunday until Feb 20th or so. Pastor was laughing at me.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> (deep sigh) it's the last race of the season. What the heck am I gonna do on week ends????



Reruns of races?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> @Jacqui I know things are different now, but when I drove we got one day off for every 7 days we drove. So I'd stay out for 7 weeks and get 7 days off. But 6 months? Is Jeff an owner/operator and that's what I'm missing?
> 
> Morning all....went to church and now I'm off to watch the last race, (tears up) crap! This also means I'm stuck going to church every Sunday until Feb 20th or so. Pastor was laughing at me.



poor kid, church.


----------



## PJay

cmac3 said:


> Of course, who's your favorite team?





cmac3 said:


> Unfortunately a team that the Buckeyes destroyed this year. Boomer Sooner!


Don't worry Craig, we got stomped in Norman, but we have numbers on the forum! Could there be a rematch later this season?


----------



## PJay

BILBO-03 said:


> Does anybody on here watch college football?


Sorry, I meant to reply to you too. They match up again at OSU next year, right? Not sure if I want to see how good that young Buckeye team will be with an extra year of experience under their belt. SoonerDNA


----------



## PJay

I don't have any ties to them other than living in the area but this is a fun college football team for Forumites to follow:


----------



## cmacusa3

PJay said:


> Don't worry Craig, we got stomped in Norman, but we have numbers on the forum! Could there be a rematch later this season?



It's going to be crazy for the next two weeks. Bedlam will be a big game this year. Still have an outside shot to make the playoff.


----------



## MPRC




----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> What does mom's birth place have to do with how well-travelled I am? We drove from SF several summers to Portland for vacation. So SF to Portland. Then I flew from Clovis to Corvallis. That's the only travelling I've ever done in Oregon. I've never been to Fossil.



I will repeat, jeeze, the subject has not a damn thing to do with how well traveled or not you are. I personally was saying (after your comparison) that I am not a hermit like you, I don't live in a cave, I like sun and windows and light. And I like to travel and see things and you don't. Now I believe that is about the third time I have said, this really has nothing to do with you....but you don't read everything.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

What a lousy end to a lousy season. I feel so bad for Carl Edwards, but what a gentleman. And I don't know what happened to Kyle Busch, but he's about to be pretty close to not being my driver. I do like Kyle Larson and Chase Elliott of the younger drivers. Tony Stewart and Jeff Gordon both retired.

Yeah, Jacqui, I go to church. They have a band and the Pastor is young, and maybe I can talk God into not being so mad at me all the time....lol
When the Pastor notices me during his sermon, he says, "oh look, Maggie's graced us with her presence. Must not be any races on". Jerk.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Set up a couple bird house's.


----------



## pugsandkids

MPRC said:


>


I filled and set out two feeders today! One fell through its rotted string, beaning me, and spilling "nectar" down my back. But I made sure both front and back are ready for my birdies


----------



## AZtortMom

pugsandkids said:


> I filled and set out two feeders today! One fell through its rotted string, beaning me, and spilling "nectar" down my back. But I made sure both front and back are ready for my birdies


Morning everyone


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Set up a couple bird house's.
> View attachment 192682
> View attachment 192683



I have a nice collection of bird houses. I like yours. Very cute.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone



You're up kinda late, Noel. My excuse is I was sleeping like a rock and Misty woke me up wanting to go outside. Then I couldn't get back to sleep. Just lay there for over an hour. So I got up to make better use of my time.


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm up early. I'm at work already


----------



## AZtortMom

They (the higher ups) start dragging us in earlier and earlier as the volume increases. Welcome to peak. The money is good, but the sleep suffers


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Set up a couple bird house's.
> View attachment 192682
> View attachment 192683



Neat ones!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Jacqui


----------



## Jacqui

pugsandkids said:


> I filled and set out two feeders today! One fell through its rotted string, beaning me, and spilling "nectar" down my back. But I made sure both front and back are ready for my birdies



Them birdies left here.


----------



## pugsandkids

Jacqui said:


> Them birdies left here.


Good morning!
We have Anna's Hummingbirds, they are year round residents.


----------



## JoesMum

I would so love to have hummingbirds come to my garden! Sadly I'm in the wrong continent!

We get sparrows and assorted finches, **** (I think you call them chickadees) and woodpeckers. 

We also get the occasional sparrowhawk picking its lunch from the birds feeding on the food we put out :/


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> They (the higher ups) start dragging us in earlier and earlier as the volume increases. Welcome to peak. The money is good, but the sleep suffers



Do you work more than an 8 hour day?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Hey, Jacqui! Working today?


JoesMum said:


> I would so love to have hummingbirds come to my garden! Sadly I'm in the wrong continent!
> 
> We get sparrows and assorted finches, **** (I think you call them chickadees) and woodpeckers.
> 
> We also get the occasional sparrowhawk picking its lunch from the birds feeding on the food we put out :/



I have too many cats to see very many birds. There are sparrows, mockingbirds, an occasional scrub jay and cute little black phoebe, but they mainly stay in the trees. I had a pair of phoebes nest right above my back door a couple years ago. Those are pretty cute little birdys. Oh, and we do occasionally see hummers. I have butterfly bushes in my rain forest and that draws the hummingbirds. I love those guys.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, Jacqui! Working today?
> 
> 
> I have too many cats to see very many birds. There are sparrows, mockingbirds, an occasional scrub jay and cute little black phoebe, but they mainly stay in the trees. I had a pair of phoebes nest right above my back door a couple years ago. Those are pretty cute little birdys. Oh, and we do occasionally see hummers. I have butterfly bushes in my rain forest and that draws the hummingbirds. I love those guys.



Yes, 8-4:30 today. Wed-Sat over nights 10:30-7am


----------



## Jacqui

pugsandkids said:


> Good morning!
> We have Anna's Hummingbirds, they are year round residents.



We get a couple types, but only during the summer.


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> I would so love to have hummingbirds come to my garden! Sadly I'm in the wrong continent!
> 
> We get sparrows and assorted finches, **** (I think you call them chickadees) and woodpeckers.
> 
> We also get the occasional sparrowhawk picking its lunch from the birds feeding on the food we put out :/



Took years to get the hummers to stop here.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> We get sparrows and assorted finches, **** (I think you call them chickadees) and woodpeckers.


A t i t as in bluet i t, coalt i t, great t i t, and long tailed t i t is a type of bird not a swear word. The forum has been jumping to conclusions


----------



## mike taylor

Monday's suck ! Good morning all .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Hey good morning Mike! My truck ready yet?

I feed a lot of wild birds, but Annas and Rufus Hummingbirds live year round in my yard and live by my front door because it's covered. There's a feeder there for them so I get to see them up close. The birds, chickadees, Junkos, scrub jays, Towhees, American gold finches, and something that looks like a species of sparrow. My yard has been designated a wild life area by the Audubon Soc. because I have shelter (lots of trees bushes blackberry bramble) a water source bird houses for nesting, feeders, and no outside cats. I'm trying to trap for the third time a real pretty black and white cat, but the sucker eats my birds right from my own private deck, and walks sandy dirty foot prints all over my car, and because my hood is slanted sometimes he slips and uses his claws to put deep scratches in my paint. I have talked to ya'll about this cat before and it's owner is the person I described the cat damage to, and told her the next time I caught it, I would take it for a ride, and here it is again. I want to get rid of this nuisance, but I also want to do what's right and I'm not quite sure what that is at this point.


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> A t i t as in bluet i t, coalt i t, great t i t, and long tailed t i t is a type of bird not a swear word. The forum has been jumping to conclusions



lol


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Monday's suck ! Good morning all .



Holidays suck


----------



## mike taylor

Couldn't agree more . Holidays suck also .


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yes, 8-4:30 today. Wed-Sat over nights 10:30-7am



So you're off Sunday and Tuesday? How is your store for the Black Friday and Early Black Friday sales? People driving you nutso?

For those across the pond, it USED to be that the day after Thanksgiving (we celebrate when the Pilgrims killed their first turkey and decorated their tents with dried corn and pumpkins many, many years ago, and now called "Thanksgiving."  ). . . the day after Thanksgiving USED to be the biggest merchandise sale day of the year and they called it Black Friday. Then a few years ago some greedy store owner wanted to get a jump on all the other merchants and decided to start Black Friday on Thanksgiving evening. Now some merchants start a week in advance. Just one more reason I've taken to online shopping.



JoesMum said:


> A t i t as in bluet i t, coalt i t, great t i t, and long tailed t i t is a type of bird not a swear word. The forum has been jumping to conclusions



Funny Forum. It allows some words that are obviously dirty or bad, and won't allow totally ok words. Maybe you should have included 'mouse'. It accepts titmouse.



mike taylor said:


> Monday's suck ! Good morning all .



Not for me. I'm a morning person (once I can get myself out of bed, that is). I love mornings!



Jacqui said:


> Holidays suck



Every day is just like the next for me. The only difference I notice is if a holiday falls on my Friday errand day. I have to keep a calendar right next to my recliner and I mark off each day so I know what day it is. Never had that problem when I was employed.

I'm cooking up a pot of red beans and ham hocks. The house smells wonderful!

Two Russian tortoises came to me last night from Gilroy (a town up north of me about 4 hours by car). One is deff. male and the other is questionably male. The tail is too long to be female, but not really big enough for male, and he's bigger than the deff. male. Because of the time of year, and the fact these were dropped off at a pet shop and have no known history, I'll have to set them up with lights and heat. Thank goodness I have about three empty enclosures on my carport. They probably should be separated - and THAT might be the reason one of them has a bit smaller male tail than normal - but for now I'm keeping them together. We'll see how it goes and if no big sulcatas come in to take up my other empty enclosures, I'll separate them. I'm going to go get a picture for you. . .

Well, I have to separate them. When I opened the lid Big Tail was ramming and bumping Not So Big Tail (Notso for short).

The two of them:



Big Tail:



Notso (Notice that his tail reaches the rear leg, much bigger than a female, but not nearly as big as Big Tail):


This one has quite a bit of wear on the plastron. I'm going to have to pay attention to if he is able to raise up when he walks.

We got a bit of rain last night. There's about an inch of water in the wheelbarrow. That's just enough to wet the top layer of the ground, but not enough to make puddles:




But I noticed quite a few of my seeds sprouting in the leopard yard. Now if the leopards will not eat the sprouts before they can grow into grass and weeds!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Misty has a bit of a raw spot between two toes on her back foot. She's licking and biting and driving me crazy. I guess I'll have to wrap it or something. It's just a tiny spot with no hair and red, but not raw. Maybe we'll go outside in bright light and see if there's a splinter or something.


----------



## MPRC

JoesMum said:


> A t i t as in bluet i t, coalt i t, great t i t, and long tailed t i t is a type of bird not a swear word. The forum has been jumping to conclusions



I was going to ask. Sometimes profanity filters get a little over zealous. I noticed it in responding recently too.


----------



## Jacqui

less then two hours and I am free!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I gave a tutorial recently on how to use swear words and getting them past the computer. Sh*t...I really thought I'd get in trouble for it but I didn't.... But remember, you will make it past the profanity filter but the chances of making it past a moderator is iffy......


----------



## pugsandkids

Yvonne G said:


> Misty has a bit of a raw spot between two toes on her back foot. She's licking and biting and driving me crazy. I guess I'll have to wrap it or something. It's just a tiny spot with no hair and red, but not raw. Maybe we'll go outside in bright light and see if there's a splinter or something.


My Miss Rio has the same thing!
Here she is after I bathed, gooped, and wrapped it last night.


She's our headshy rescue, she never even growled at me, but I'm sure she was thinking about it!


----------



## AZtortMom

Goodnight everyone
See you in a few hours


----------



## theguy67

I'm always late to these parties. 

Found a nice pic I forgot about while scrolling through my phone today.


----------



## Yvonne G

pugsandkids said:


> My Miss Rio has the same thing!
> Here she is after I bathed, gooped, and wrapped it last night.
> View attachment 192751
> 
> She's our headshy rescue, she never even growled at me, but I'm sure she was thinking about it!



Aw, pink for Purdy! And does she leave it alone?


----------



## Yvonne G

theguy67 said:


> I'm always late to these parties.
> 
> Found a nice pic I forgot about while scrolling through my phone today.
> 
> View attachment 192767



Watch out, everyone! Here comes Green Fang!!


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Goodnight everyone
> See you in a few hours



See you later alligator.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, I took some of a rescue I have. I named him Knobby, he has an over grown bottom jaw, but he's shy and won't give me the opportunity to grab his head, so after his real meal, I try to give him something he has to pull and tear at hoping it will help the jaw until I can get him to trust me. Look at this picture I got. It makes me smile to look at it. This is just the sweetest tortoise. I wish I had gotten him before winter, so he could be put outside.


----------



## Yvonne G

My pot of beans turned out pretty darned good. I was able to make just a small amount, so I only have enough left over for one more meal.

My daughter just emailed me my great grandsons' Santa picture. I like the looks of Mrs Claus, but Santa looks like a biker escapee:


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I took some of a rescue I have. I named him Knobby, he has an over grown bottom jaw, but he's shy and won't give me the opportunity to grab his head, so after his real meal, I try to give him something he has to pull and tear at hoping it will help the jaw until I can get him to trust me. Look at this picture I got. It makes me smile to look at it. This is just the sweetest tortoise. I wish I had gotten him before winter, so he could be put outside.
> 
> View attachment 192768
> 
> 
> View attachment 192769




Seems like the 'abused' ones are the ones that eat like troopers. He's might purdy . . . not!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Seems like the 'abused' ones are the ones that eat like troopers. He's might purdy . . . not!



If you don't look at that first picture and smile you're grumpier than ever. I think he's sweet as hell and I plan on keeping him and giving him a great life (providing he doesn't have organ damage). He's a real easy keeper, and for some reason I'm kind of excited about him. Every morning he's waiting at his tile piece for food, he's not only been not taken care of in any way even close to correctly, but the way he acts when I pick him up makes me think he was physically abused too. I mean beyond the obvious I guess......


----------



## AZtortMom

*puts on a pot of coffee*


----------



## Maggie Cummings

good morning all.....


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning Maggie


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

theguy67 said:


> I'm always late to these parties.
> 
> Found a nice pic I forgot about while scrolling through my phone today.
> 
> View attachment 192767



You and me both.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Seems like the 'abused' ones are the ones that eat like troopers. He's might purdy . . . not!



He is too purdy! Okay, perhaps handsome.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *puts on a pot of coffee*



smells good


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> good morning all.....



Morning Ms Maggie


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO! ! !



Steven, good morning! How are things?


----------



## Jacqui

I saw my first confirmed bald eagle sighting for the winter on my way into town.


----------



## Jacqui

It's a rainy day here today, which is why it's my day off.


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie on my way into town, I was thinkin' about you. Wished you lived within a couple hundred miles of me. I would be kidnapping you for Thanksgiving. I think my kids would love you.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> *puts on a pot of coffee*



Well don't expect me to have any of that awful stuff. You can drink the whole pot!


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting in my car, drinking peppermint hot chocolate from McDonald's, as I catch up with TFO and go into WalMart shopping.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well don't expect me to have any of that awful stuff. You can drink the whole pot!



I won't be drinking any either, but love the smell.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, did your bulbs come in? What kind did you get? I am needing to order some soon.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Yvonne!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> good morning all.....



Grump, grump, bah humbug! - What's so good about it?



bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO! ! !



Hi Steven!



Jacqui said:


> I saw my first confirmed bald eagle sighting for the winter on my way into town.



Do you only see them in the winter? We don't have them around here. Plenty of hawks, but never seen any kind of eagle.



Jacqui said:


> It's a rainy day here today, which is why it's my day off.



That's ok. There's always plenty to do indoors, right?



Jacqui said:


> Sitting in my car, drinking peppermint hot chocolate from McDonald's, as I catch up with TFO and go into WalMart shopping.



See? Rain doesn't have any affect on that at all. Hm-m-m. . . peppermint hot chocolate. From McDonalds, you say?



Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, did your bulbs come in? What kind did you get? I am needing to order some soon.



You mean light bulbs? Yes. I always buy from Amazon and get my order within a day or two. I already have the reflectors, so I only ordered the bulbs. I've already replaced the one that burnt out in the Manouria shed.






Jacqui said:


> Morning Yvonne!



Howdy Miz Jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui

We get the bald eagles late fall, when temps start dropping. They will stay til it gets real cold and the water all freezes.


----------



## Jacqui

The hot chocolate hit the spot. Was better today, then last week in Lincoln when Jeff and I got it.


----------



## pugsandkids

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, pink for Purdy! And does she leave it alone?


As long as I'm watching  But I figure that's long enough for the goop to do it's job without being licked off. When I wrap it she won't walk on it, but is walking without the limp when it's off! They are going to be boarded over the holiday, I'm hoping it doesn't give her too much trouble. I dont know if she'll let the kennel folks touch it...


----------



## pugsandkids

Here she is, pouting because I even wrapped it at work 

We have bald eagles here, but I usually see them when we are rafting in the summer. 
I saw one hummingbird check out the feeders, but haven't see one actually use them yet...
We are supposed to leave tomorrow for our friends about 3hrs north for the holiday, it's supposed to start snowing in the passes this afternoon. Was never a concern when I had my Tahoe, but it's gone and I have a Prius now...Great car for lots of things, but not bad weather.


----------



## Jacqui

pugsandkids said:


> View attachment 192801
> 
> Here she is, pouting because I even wrapped it at work
> 
> We have bald eagles here, but I usually see them when we are rafting in the summer.
> I saw one hummingbird check out the feeders, but haven't see one actually use them yet...
> We are supposed to leave tomorrow for our friends about 3hrs north for the holiday, it's supposed to start snowing in the passes this afternoon. Was never a concern when I had my Tahoe, but it's gone and I have a Prius now...Great car for lots of things, but not bad weather.



Drive careful and have lots of fun at your friends.


----------



## Jacqui

I can't find a sweet tater pie any where. My oldest son loves them, me too.


----------



## pugsandkids

Jacqui said:


> I can't find a sweet tater pie any where. My oldest son loves them, me too.


I've never had one...like pumpkin only sweeter?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Grump, grump, bah humbug! What's so good about it?



You wake up all grumpy today?


----------



## Jacqui

pugsandkids said:


> I've never had one...like pumpkin only sweeter?



I think heartier and maybe a tad spicier, but much the same


----------



## Jacqui

pugsandkids said:


> I've never had one...like pumpkin only sweeter?



Seldom see them around here.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO! ! !


Morning


----------



## Yvonne G

pugsandkids said:


> View attachment 192801
> 
> Here she is, pouting because I even wrapped it at work
> 
> We have bald eagles here, but I usually see them when we are rafting in the summer.
> I saw one hummingbird check out the feeders, but haven't see one actually use them yet...
> We are supposed to leave tomorrow for our friends about 3hrs north for the holiday, it's supposed to start snowing in the passes this afternoon. Was never a concern when I had my Tahoe, but it's gone and I have a Prius now...Great car for lots of things, but not bad weather.



How does she do with being boarded? I can't even get Misty into my truck, so she never goes anywhere. My son loves rottweilers. He's on his 4th or 5th. Funny, when he lived at home it was all dobermans. But when he got out on his own, he started getting rottweilers. 

What pass will you be going over? Drive safe.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I can't find a sweet tater pie any where. My oldest son loves them, me too.



You mean to tell me Marie doesn't make them? Here's the special right now:






Caramel pecan pumpkin mousse. It looks pretty, but does nothing for me. My favorite when I buy her pies is the double cream lemon.



Jacqui said:


> You wake up all grumpy today?



According to Maggie I'm always grumpy, so I was just trying to live up to my reputation.


----------



## Jacqui

Sucess! Found a Mrs Smith's sweet tater.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yesterday my house smelled good because I was cooking beans and ham hocks. Today it really stinks because I'm boiling some marrow bones for Misty. I like to give her something in the evening to keep her busy while I'm watching TV, and I'm not fond of the rawhide dog chews. I have found dehydrated cow esophagus that she seems to really love, but they're expensive and don't last very long.

This a.m. I made up a batch of foliar spray for my hibiscus plants in the greenhouse. I bought little 5 gallon plants a couple years ago and planted two on either side of the door (inside the greenhouse). They did pretty well the first year, but then they got some sort of sucking insect that made black goo on the leaves, which then curled up and fell off. I sprayed them with dish soap and water and was able to save the plants, but they were still infested. So I tried Neem oil. That seemed to work better than the soapy water, but the plants still had the bugs (maybe aphids?). 

So this time I used compost tea, molasses and limonene in a spray bottle. The bottle worked good because it sprayed even upside down, which allowed me to get the undersides of the leaves. So, we'll see if this concoction works to finally get rid of these pests.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Sucess! Found a Mrs Smith's sweet tater.



Frozen, right? I'll have to look for it next time I go shopping. I've never tasted it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Do you realize we've been chatting for 5 years? Jacqui started our chat August 2011.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Steven, good morning! How are things?


Thank you Jacqui for asking. By God's Mercy, things are doing well here. I'm home, to relax for few days. I like it. 

How are you?? If Jeff home already for the thanksgiving??


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Do you realize we've been chatting for 5 years? Jacqui started our chat August 2011.


I'm looking forward to the next 5 years! ! ! !


----------



## pugsandkids

Yvonne G said:


> How does she do with being boarded? I can't even get Misty into my truck, so she never goes anywhere. My son loves rottweilers. He's on his 4th or 5th. Funny, when he lived at home it was all dobermans. But when he got out on his own, he started getting rottweilers.
> 
> What pass will you be going over? Drive safe.




She does well being boarded, we board at the same facility that we've done classes at, so it's familiar. Nico (my male) has become so particular about his people that I don't think I could board anywhere else! They take all her quirks in stride. She lived in a vets boarding kennel for three weeks before we rescued her, so I was worried the first time we left her, but she takes it all in stride. 

We don't have to head over a huge pass, just a couple of peaks, I'm just used to having a beast truck that could handle anything.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Maggie on my way into town, I was thinkin' about you. Wished you lived within a couple hundred miles of me. I would be kidnapping you for Thanksgiving. I think my kids would love you.



I wish I lived closer too. But I'll do alright. Thanks for the thought tho.
Pouring rain here, suppossed to get 3 feet of snow in the mtns, but we're just have wind and heavy rain on the valley floor........


----------



## pugsandkids

maggie3fan said:


> I wish I lived closer too. But I'll do alright. Thanks for the thought tho.
> Pouring rain here, suppossed to get 3 feet of snow in the mtns, but we're just have wind and heavy rain on the valley floor........


I'm down in Grants Pass, walked out of the office to dark skies, and rain. It's coming...


----------



## Yvonne G

Sunny day here. Our weatherman frequently predicts showers or rain, but it hardly ever comes to pass. You'd think he'd realize "fool me once, shame on me, fool me twice" and quit predicting it.


----------



## AZtortMom

75 and sunny. I can't complain too loud, since it's almost Thanksgiving


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'll be 18 in a month.


----------



## MPRC

Ahhhhhhhhhh. I am relaxed. We spent the day soaking in a hot spring to celebrate Chris' birthdays. Lucky brat has two birth certificates with different days so we celebrate twice. Next up is dinner and Jello shots.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good Morning my Lady! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning my Lady! ! !


Good Morning Steven


----------



## BILBO-03

Good morning everyone! Anybody excited for thanksgiving?


----------



## AZtortMom

Ugh..


----------



## bouaboua

I'm trying to lose weight. Let me see how can I survive without gaining any weight....?? I worked so hard............


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 192868



Hi Nick:

Your sulcata is looking pretty good. He's growin' like a weed.



russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'll be 18 in a month.



18? Really?? Wow, time sure flies when the bane of your existence moves to Philly! Do you have any big plans? For some unknown reason, I thought you were younger than that. So are you a senior?




AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone



Hi Noel!



bouaboua said:


> Good Morning my Lady! ! !



Ah, Steven. . . I didn't recognize you without your lovebirds.



BILBO-03 said:


> Good morning everyone! Anybody excited for thanksgiving?



I cooked my turkey last week, but all this Thanksgiving talk makes me want to go out and buy another one.



bouaboua said:


> I'm trying to lose weight. Let me see how can I survive without gaining any weight....?? I worked so hard............



All that sitting around on airplanes has you getting a bit paunchy?

@Jacqui - Garbage day. Don't forget to put out the cans.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Happy Thanksgiving Eve !


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm tempted to go to the store and see if they have any white meat only turkey. I really don't want a whole turkey - it's so wasteful for just one person. But then, I do love me that turkey soup. 



Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Eve !



Do you have big plans Grandpa? You never mention family. Do you have kids?


----------



## Yvonne G

A little something to make you smile:


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> A little something to make you smile:


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, Leo!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Yvonne G

So the other day I had the tree guy come out and cut down a huge shrub that was growing on the front of my house in Dudley's flowerbed. You can see how big it was from the brown grass that was hiding under it:




So now the front of my house looks mighty bare, and it makes the fact that I have sheets over the windows way more obvious. I want to plant something pretty or eye appealing in the flowerbed, but Dudley lives in there. So I was thinking maybe I could plant some steel posts in cement all along the front of the bed and paint them black. Just short posts that will keep the tortoise out of the bed. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Frozen, right? I'll have to look for it next time I go shopping. I've never tasted it.



Yep


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Thank you Jacqui for asking. By God's Mercy, things are doing well here. I'm home, to relax for few days. I like it.
> 
> How are you?? If Jeff home already for the thanksgiving??



Glad your home and relaxing. Are the kids coming? How big is your turkey?

Jeff will be CA for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Frozen, right? I'll have to look for it next time I go shopping. I've never tasted it.



It does need baking.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'm looking forward to the next 5 years! ! ! !



Me too!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I wish I lived closer too. But I'll do alright. Thanks for the thought tho.
> Pouring rain here, suppossed to get 3 feet of snow in the mtns, but we're just have wind and heavy rain on the valley floor........



We had rain yesterday, but it has stopped.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 192868



which one is this?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'll be 18 in a month.



Big plans?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> @Jacqui - Garbage day. Don't forget to put out the cans.



Had mine and neighbor's out since about midnight.


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Eve !



Same to you!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> A little something to make you smile:



One of us is not like the others....


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Nick:
> 
> Your sulcata is looking pretty good. He's growin' like a weed.
> 
> 
> 
> 18? Really?? Wow, time sure flies when the bane of your existence moves to Philly! Do you have any big plans? For some unknown reason, I thought you were younger than that. So are you a senior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Noel!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Steven. . . I didn't recognize you without your lovebirds.
> 
> 
> 
> I cooked my turkey last week, but all this Thanksgiving talk makes me want to go out and buy another one.
> 
> 
> 
> All that sitting around on airplanes has you getting a bit paunchy?
> 
> @Jacqui - Garbage day. Don't forget to put out the cans.


Yes, I do seat around a lot. If I do to much walking in my flight, I think I will be treated as a terrorist. So I do my walking when I'm on the ground, at least 6 miles a day, 10 to 15,000 step a day. 

so 5 more lbs to go! ! ! ! 

And I VOW, I will not go crazy over the thanksgiving holiday because I worked soooooooooooo HARD! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Glad your home and relaxing. Are the kids coming? How big is your turkey?
> 
> Jeff will be CA for Thanksgiving.


WHAT????? 

Sorry that Jeff are away. But he is more than welcome to come to my house tomorrow night for dinner.

My daughter are attempt to cook a 21 lb bird.........I know.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Yes, I do seat around a lot. If I do to much walking in my flight, I think I will be treated as a terrorist. So I do my walking when I'm on the ground, at least 6 miles a day, 10 to 15,000 step a day.
> 
> so 5 more lbs to go! ! ! !
> 
> And I VOW, I will not go crazy over the thanksgiving holiday because I worked soooooooooooo HARD! ! ! ! ! !


I was in the bank , a year or two back, here in Morocco, when the teller said to me after looking at my passport, "Oh, you're English, you look Moroccan."
"Thank you!" says I, taking it as a compliment. 
"No, " replied the teller, "I mean you look like a terrorist." ! 
At which point the security guard put his hand on his pistol butt. 
Goodness!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> which one is this?


Zooboo my male sulcata.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Nick:
> 
> Your sulcata is looking pretty good. He's growin' like a weed.
> 
> 
> 
> 18? Really?? Wow, time sure flies when the bane of your existence moves to Philly! Do you have any big plans? For some unknown reason, I thought you were younger than that. So are you a senior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Noel!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Steven. . . I didn't recognize you without your lovebirds.
> 
> 
> 
> I cooked my turkey last week, but all this Thanksgiving talk makes me want to go out and buy another one.
> 
> 
> 
> All that sitting around on airplanes has you getting a bit paunchy?
> 
> @Jacqui - Garbage day. Don't forget to put out the cans.


I'm going to go to community college in Pennsylvania, then I'm going to transfer to another college in California. I'm going to construct a giant enclosure for my sulcatas at my mom's house in California and send my tortoises back to California next summer.


----------



## bouaboua

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was in the bank , a year or two back, here in Morocco, when the teller said to me after looking at my passport, "Oh, you're English, you look Moroccan."
> "Thank you!" says I, taking it as a compliment.
> "No, " replied the teller, "I mean you look like a terrorist." !
> At which point the security guard put his hand on his pistol butt.
> Goodness!


Hahahahahaha～～！！


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Yes, I do seat around a lot. If I do to much walking in my flight, I think I will be treated as a terrorist. So I do my walking when I'm on the ground, at least 6 miles a day, 10 to 15,000 step a day.
> 
> so 5 more lbs to go! ! ! !
> 
> And I VOW, I will not go crazy over the thanksgiving holiday because I worked soooooooooooo HARD! ! ! ! ! !



Oh for cripes sake. Go ahead and splurge. One splurge is not going to make those pounds get back on the boat.

I just started up my walking regimen. When I stopped a few months ago I was walking 10 times around the pasture which equates to 1 mile. When I started back up after three or so months off, I was able to get right back to 10 times - which tells me one mile isn't enough and I could do more. But it's just so darned boring!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Oh for cripes sake. Go ahead and splurge. One splurge is not going to make those pounds get back on the boat.
> 
> I just started up my walking regimen. When I stopped a few months ago I was walking 10 times around the pasture which equates to 1 mile. When I started back up after three or so months off, I was able to get right back to 10 times - which tells me one mile isn't enough and I could do more. But it's just so darned boring!


I don't know why, or just me?? 

Last Saturday night. My daughter treated my wife and I for a buffet dinner. I did not over stuff myself, which is very easy to do in the buffet restaurant. I gain TWO ponds the next morning when I weight myself. That is I worked and walked off for entire WEEK. So I VOW............


----------



## pugsandkids

bouaboua said:


> I don't know why, or just me??
> 
> Last Saturday night. My daughter treated my wife and I for a buffet dinner. I did not over stuff myself, which is very easy to do in the buffet restaurant. I gain TWO ponds the next morning when I weight myself. That is I worked and walked off for entire WEEK. So I VOW............



After I quit the Drs office to work for hubby I lost a bit of weight, I had time for the gym and wow it made a difference! The last month has been crazy, no gym, muffin top is returning. I almost stepped on the scale today, considered tomorrow, and thought better of it 

Hubby is really really sick, the family we were going to see is really sick. So I don't have to worry about traveling, we will have a quiet dinner at home.


----------



## jaizei

McRib is back so I had to postpone my diet plans.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> McRib is back so I had to postpone my diet plans.



There's a Boston Market frozen dinner made out of those artificial ribs. It's pretty good.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, but that's right, I forgot. You have no oven!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, but that's right, I forgot. You have no oven!



i don't even know where I put the microwave


----------



## jaizei

If I want hot food at home, I might be able to use the heat gun tho


----------



## pugsandkids

jaizei said:


> i don't even know where I put the microwave



I tossed our microwave last year during a home reno. The theory was that it'd be replaced with a range hood model. Hasn't been replaced yet, kids occasionally complain, but I don't mind life without it at all. 

I do have a working oven though...


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> If I want hot food at home, I might be able to use the heat gun tho



If you use the hot glue gun be sure there's no glue in it.

(thinking of 'curling iron' gives new meaning to 'curly fries'!)


----------



## MPRC

jaizei said:


> If I want hot food at home, I might be able to use the heat gun tho



Dishwasher cooking is a thing. So are ironed grilled cheese!


----------



## jaizei

This may come as a shock, but I don't have either of those.

I don't think I've ever had my own iron. If I wanna get fancy, i just run it through the dryer for a few min; gets most of the wrinkles out.


----------



## mike taylor

Man I don't like holidays . But I did put boobs on the turkey . Hahaha
Teach them to have me do something on my day off . Hahaha


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise

jaizei said:


> If I want hot food at home, I might be able to use the heat gun tho


Use the power of the sun to heat things up


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> McRib is back so I had to postpone my diet plans.



I know! I have had a couple already.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Man I don't like holidays . But I did put boobs on the turkey . Hahaha
> Teach them to have me do something on my day off . Hahaha



I saw those on Facebook and figured you would do that. lol


----------



## sibi

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was in the bank , a year or two back, here in Morocco, when the teller said to me after looking at my passport, "Oh, you're English, you look Moroccan."
> "Thank you!" says I, taking it as a compliment.
> "No, " replied the teller, "I mean you look like a terrorist." !
> At which point the security guard put his hand on his pistol butt.
> Goodness!


Yeah, I guess anyone who looks middle eastern is a target. My son, who's half Italian looks Arabic. He can pass for a number of nationalities. But, because he works for Homeland security, and can board planes with his gun, he doesn't get hassled as much. Gee whiz, has it gotten to that now?


----------



## sibi

This is what I made for dinner tonight:


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> This is what I made for dinner tonight:
> View attachment 192961



looks good, but what is it?


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! Happy Thanksgiving.


That's right, it's morning now. @Jacqui, are you having family over for Thanksgiving?


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> looks good, but what is it?


Sorry if the pic wasn't of good quality. It's jumbo shrimp with string beans on a bed of spiral noodles. The taste was out of this world!


----------



## MPRC

@Jacqui - I don't own an iron either. Haha.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> That's right, it's morning now. @Jacqui, are you having family over for Thanksgiving?



I go over to their house.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was in the bank , a year or two back, here in Morocco, when the teller said to me after looking at my passport, "Oh, you're English, you look Moroccan."
> "Thank you!" says I, taking it as a compliment.
> "No, " replied the teller, "I mean you look like a terrorist." !
> At which point the security guard put his hand on his pistol butt.
> Goodness!



After Duck Dynasty came around, I've gotten less of the 'Moroccan' comments. Maybe because it took beards out of hipster territory and made them more mainstream.


----------



## MPRC

Grumpy grumpy this morning. I hope you all have a fabulous day. I'm struggling already.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## bouaboua

HAPPY THANKSGIVING! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
​


----------



## Jacqui

*breathes deeply* enjoys the smell of turkey


----------



## AZtortMom

Yummy!


----------



## Jacqui

*sighs* full tummy


----------



## Maggie Cummings

jaizei said:


> This may come as a shock, but I don't have either of those.
> 
> I don't think I've ever had my own iron. If I wanna get fancy, i just run it through the dryer for a few min; gets most of the wrinkles out.



Put what ever you want to heat up on the manifold of your car and either go for a nice drive or just let it idle. Heats food wrapped in foil up really good.....
We have pouring rain, my tort pens are flooded. But thankfully I get to stay home today. I'm going to unpack all the boxes that I packed to move to North Carolina, and super clean my house. While all that is going on I am going to feed and soak 20 turtles and tortoises. Started already. And I am going to make myself a small ham dinner. Looking forward to it. But my goal is to get this pigsty I call home cleaned up to my usual standards. I feel better than I have in a long time, so you all have a great holiday, I plan on it for me.
Lacey come on up here, I got enough ham for you and BF. Don't be down today. Seriously. I have enuf Mt Dew for all of us, we can do movies on my drive in movie screen


----------



## bouaboua

​


----------



## Maggie Cummings

@MPRC ....my invitation is sincere, I'm making a nice dinner you are certainly welcome. Keep me company!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Where's the #3 moderator?????


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OMG Mike, how about Sundance?????


----------



## Momof4

Happy Turkey day to all my tortoise friends!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Hellooooooooooo, anybody here? It just echos in here it's so empty........


----------



## PJay

Needless to say, it was a good day. Bacon makes everything better!


----------



## PJay

maggie3fan said:


> Hellooooooooooo, anybody here? It just echos in here it's so empty........


Hi Maggie!


----------



## MPRC

@maggie3fan Thanks for the invite, I just saw it! We drove out to Oakridge to look at a couple houses and then came back into town and have to go sign a lease addendum ON THANKSGIVING *that's why I was grumpy this AM, the landlord was being....not particularly nice.* 

Then we went to the BF's parent's to get his birthday present and chat. Now that we are home the tortoises are in the tub, then I'm getting in after. After that we have fresh Dungeoness crab to eat. It's not a turkey...it's better! 

I hope you are all having a good day, regardless of what you're doing with it.


----------



## mike taylor

MPRC said:


> @Jacqui - I don't own an iron either. Haha.


I own an ironhead sportster. Made by Harley Davidson.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> OMG Mike, how about Sundance?????


He's doing good on the show. He's been in California for a few weeks now . I don't know if he's at home now or having thanksgiving in California.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

The whole thing is giving me an upset stomach......I'm so nervous for him.


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> @maggie3fan
> 
> I hope you are all having a good day, regardless of what you're doing with it.



I enlarged the gate leading into the desert tortoise yard so my new toy riding lawn mower fits through. It involved post hole digging, measuring, operating the cordless, battery operated drill, using the level and placing pavers. My kind of day! Then I walked 10 laps around the pasture. 

For the past couple months my across-the-street neighbor has been doing something in his backyard that's driving my curiosity gene wild. I saw a medium-sized earth grader go back there and heard it working for a couple days. Then he there was a big flatbed truck that dropped off about 10 rolls of what looked like indoor/outdoor carpet. After the grader was hauled away he had three dump truck loads of gravel or decomposed granite dumped in the driveway, which was then tractored around to the back yard. They worked on that for a week or so. Then I assumed they put down the carpet. Last week he erected a very large circus tent over the backyard and yesterday he loaded up about 6 leftover rolls of the carpet into a dump truck.

I've been beside myself wondering what the heck he's doing back there. Well, today cars started arriving. By about 2p there were 34 cars lined up and down the street. I don't even KNOW 34 people, let alone 34 people that would be invited to my house at the same time. Can you imagine feeding all those people? I don't know if it was catered or not. Never smelled any bar-b-q or outdoor cooking.

He had put up that tent once before, but nothing ever came of it. And then one day it was gone.


----------



## Jacqui

PJay said:


> View attachment 193042
> 
> Needless to say, it was a good day. Bacon makes everything better!



My son put bacon on one of his turkeys too.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I enlarged the gate leading into the desert tortoise yard so my new toy riding lawn mower fits through. It involved post hole digging, measuring, operating the cordless, battery operated drill, using the level and placing pavers. My kind of day! Then I walked 10 laps around the pasture.
> 
> For the past couple months my across-the-street neighbor has been doing something in his backyard that's driving my curiosity gene wild. I saw a medium-sized earth grader go back there and heard it working for a couple days. Then he there was a big flatbed truck that dropped off about 10 rolls of what looked like indoor/outdoor carpet. After the grader was hauled away he had three dump truck loads of gravel or decomposed granite dumped in the driveway, which was then tractored around to the back yard. They worked on that for a week or so. Then I assumed they put down the carpet. Last week he erected a very large circus tent over the backyard and yesterday he loaded up about 6 leftover rolls of the carpet into a dump truck.
> 
> I've been beside myself wondering what the heck he's doing back there. Well, today cars started arriving. By about 2p there were 34 cars lined up and down the street. I don't even KNOW 34 people, let alone 34 people that would be invited to my house at the same time. Can you imagine feeding all those people? I don't know if it was catered or not. Never smelled any bar-b-q or outdoor cooking.
> 
> He had put up that tent once before, but nothing ever came of it. And then one day it was gone.



No invite for his neighbor? Shame on him.


----------



## Jacqui

Gonna be a long night at work with less than three hours of very restless nap trying.  If you hear me snoring, please wake me up before the boss catches me sleeping.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> Gonna be a long night at work with less than three hours of very restless nap trying.  If you hear me snoring, please wake me up before the boss catches me sleeping.


Do what I do put a movie on !


----------



## jaizei

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Do what I do put a movie on !



I tried that but it ate up too much of my data plan for my phone


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

jaizei said:


> I tried that but it ate up too much of my data plan for my phone


My plant has wifi ! And that way is free from data !


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> My plant has wifi ! And that way is free from data !



We aren't suppose to have our phones.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> I enlarged the gate leading into the desert tortoise yard so my new toy riding lawn mower fits through. It involved post hole digging, measuring, operating the cordless, battery operated drill, using the level and placing pavers. My kind of day! Then I walked 10 laps around the pasture.
> 
> For the past couple months my across-the-street neighbor has been doing something in his backyard that's driving my curiosity gene wild. I saw a medium-sized earth grader go back there and heard it working for a couple days. Then he there was a big flatbed truck that dropped off about 10 rolls of what looked like indoor/outdoor carpet. After the grader was hauled away he had three dump truck loads of gravel or decomposed granite dumped in the driveway, which was then tractored around to the back yard. They worked on that for a week or so. Then I assumed they put down the carpet. Last week he erected a very large circus tent over the backyard and yesterday he loaded up about 6 leftover rolls of the carpet into a dump truck.
> 
> I've been beside myself wondering what the heck he's doing back there. Well, today cars started arriving. By about 2p there were 34 cars lined up and down the street. I don't even KNOW 34 people, let alone 34 people that would be invited to my house at the same time. Can you imagine feeding all those people? I don't know if it was catered or not. Never smelled any bar-b-q or outdoor cooking.
> 
> He had put up that tent once before, but nothing ever came of it. And then one day it was gone.


That's kinda funny
That's sounds a lot like what I do to my neighbors
I drive my neighbors nuts with all my secret projects and coming and goings. They have even as gone as far as peaked over the fence


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning



Morning! *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning! *waves*


Hi Jacqui*waves back*


----------



## JoesMum

Hello everyone 

Are you all on crash diets before Christmas after yesterday's celebration?


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Are you all on crash diets before Christmas after yesterday's celebration?


Morning
Absolutely not


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning
> Absolutely not



Hey, that's my reply too!


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise

Good morning guys and gals!


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> That's kinda funny
> That's sounds a lot like what I do to my neighbors
> I drive my neighbors nuts with all my secret projects and coming and goings. They have even as gone as far as peaked over the fence



I just peek through the knothole in the fence. After I get home from my Friday errands (Black Friday - UGH!) I'll get a picture of it for you. The tent is so big you can see it over the roof of the house.


JoesMum said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Are you all on crash diets before Christmas after yesterday's celebration?



Not me. I love food too much.



Big Ol Tortoise said:


> Good morning guys and gals!



Hi Mike! How's it goin'?


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> I just peek through the knothole in the fence. After I get home from my Friday errands (Black Friday - UGH!) I'll get a picture of it for you. The tent is so big you can see it over the roof of the house.
> 
> 
> Not me. I love food too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mike! How's it goin'?


very good! I asked a question in the Thread about the calendars


----------



## AZtortMom

That's hard to do when it's block
So what they resorted to is putting a trampoline next to the fence and jumping on it all the time *sigh* I can't wait until my lease is up


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> That's hard to do when it's block
> So what they resorted to is putting a trampoline next to the fence and jumping on it all the time *sigh* I can't wait until my lease is up



How much longer is that? Do you have a place your interested in moving to? UGH! I'd hate to think of having to pack up house and move.


----------



## Momof4

PJay said:


> View attachment 193042
> 
> Needless to say, it was a good day. Bacon makes everything better!



That's what my friend made two yrs in row because her family loved it!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> That's what my friend made two yrs in row because her family loved it!!



I like bacon, but I'm not sure if I'd like it on my turkey. I LOVE turkey. It would be a shame to cook up a turkey for several house only to find out I don't like it with bacon on it.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I enlarged the gate leading into the desert tortoise yard so my new toy riding lawn mower fits through. It involved post hole digging, measuring, operating the cordless, battery operated drill, using the level and placing pavers. My kind of day! Then I walked 10 laps around the pasture.
> 
> For the past couple months my across-the-street neighbor has been doing something in his backyard that's driving my curiosity gene wild. I saw a medium-sized earth grader go back there and heard it working for a couple days. Then he there was a big flatbed truck that dropped off about 10 rolls of what looked like indoor/outdoor carpet. After the grader was hauled away he had three dump truck loads of gravel or decomposed granite dumped in the driveway, which was then tractored around to the back yard. They worked on that for a week or so. Then I assumed they put down the carpet. Last week he erected a very large circus tent over the backyard and yesterday he loaded up about 6 leftover rolls of the carpet into a dump truck.
> 
> I've been beside myself wondering what the heck he's doing back there. Well, today cars started arriving. By about 2p there were 34 cars lined up and down the street. I don't even KNOW 34 people, let alone 34 people that would be invited to my house at the same time. Can you imagine feeding all those people? I don't know if it was catered or not. Never smelled any bar-b-q or outdoor cooking.
> 
> He had put up that tent once before, but nothing ever came of it. And then one day it was gone.




Could it have been a small wedding?


----------



## Yvonne G

I s'pose so. It looks like the right venue for a wedding. My daughter said when she drove by yesterday a.m. she saw chairs being delivered. This neighbor is on the side of my house that I don't inhabit very often. I only see over there when I take Misty out on her bathroom jaunts. I took my camera out there a bit ago for a picture, but battery's low.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> How much longer is that? Do you have a place your interested in moving to? UGH! I'd hate to think of having to pack up house and move.


The lease is up at the beginning of March. I'm currently looking at a few homes to buy. The process of buying is quite interesting


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> The lease is up at the beginning of March. I'm currently looking at a few homes to buy. The process of buying is quite interesting



You've never bought before? It's exhausting, but well worth the effort. The first house my husband and I bought many, many years ago was a 900 square foot 2 bedroom and we paid $8,000 for it. Can you imagine? Cars sell for that now-a-days.


----------



## Jacqui

Anybody find any good deals?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> The lease is up at the beginning of March. I'm currently looking at a few homes to buy. The process of buying is quite interesting



What are you looking for?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Anybody find any good deals?



I'm definitely NOT looking forward to venturing out to run errands today on Black Friday. But, hopefully the stores where I go will not be too bad. However, I DO have to go to the post office to mail my Forum Christmas Cards. And the overseas cards will have to have special postage, which means I have to wait in line to see a clerk. Oh, lordy.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

jaizei said:


> I tried that but it ate up too much of my data plan for my phone



you need a laptop. It seems to me you're missing out on a lot....?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Not that anybody cares but, I had a Wednesday Thankgiving dinner with my freinds up the street and we took it all over to her Father, who is 63 years old and 117 days clean and sober. He got his fist apt after living on the street for some 30 years. It was also his birthday, so I made an apple pie for dinner and his favorite brownies for his birthday. We laughed a lot, the turkey was the best I've ever had and the rest was pretty sucky.
Yesterday I made (yup, I cooked) a brown sugar glazed ham, candied yams, mashed taters, Hawaiian rolls Mt Dew and cheescake. More food than I've eaten in a year, all together! So I have a bunch of leftovers, my food was excellant, (I forgot I used to be a pretty good cook).
My plan yesterday was to do an extra special good housecleaning, cause I felt so good (unusual). But I turned on the TV for noise, this was at 10 am. And I became my sister as I didn't get off the couch until evening, I watched a John Wayne marathon all freaking day. So today is housecleaning I guess. I don't feel like doing it now...... Maybe I can find a Sam Elliott marathon, but I'll probably have to wathch my own San Elliott movies......oh, look at this, it is me 100%


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> What are you looking for?


I'm looking for a 2/2 but I need something with a large yard which unfortunately pushes me into a position of getting more house then I want. The upside is that I will be able to get rid of it easier if I need to


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Look at the growth lines on this 2 yr old. He gains a pound or a pound and a half daily. His name is up in the air. Last name was Monster, because he is. But maybe just Sam. He's 13 pounds now. I weigh him daily. He was a yr old already when I got him, so that little bit of pyramiding was already there. I think he looks pretty good. Any comments?


----------



## AZtortMom

maggie3fan said:


> Look at the growth lines on this 2 yr old. He gains a pound or a pound and a half daily. His name is up in the air. Last name was Monster, because he is. But maybe just Sam. He's 13 pounds now. I weigh him daily
> View attachment 193085


Beautiful


----------



## Maggie Cummings

You should talk to Marty, he's moved into Beans house so they still have his house, with a good yard and a pool.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ok thank you! That's a good idea


----------



## PJay

Yvonne G said:


> I like bacon, but I'm not sure if I'd like it on my turkey. I LOVE turkey. It would be a shame to cook up a turkey for several house only to find out I don't like it with bacon on it.


It makes the breast meat super moist and extra tasty. We tried it last year and loved it so much we repeated this year. I normally only like dark meat, but with the bacon I'll eat the white meat too.


----------



## JoesMum

PJay said:


> It makes the breast meat super moist and extra tasty. We tried it last year and loved it so much we repeated this year. I normally only like dark meat, but with the bacon I'll eat the white meat too.


In the UK, cooking the turkey with bacon on the breast is very common. I love it too. Yummy 

We also cook "pigs in blankets" (small sausages wrapped in bacon) to serve with the turkey. They're yummy too


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Are you all on crash diets before Christmas after yesterday's celebration?


No Diet ! But more turkey tonight !
Shacking my head


----------



## Yvonne G

The house across the street has been no end of entertainment for me over the years. The first picture I ever took of it back in 2012:




This one had me pretty worried. But come to find out it was just an undercoat. Here's the same house the following week:




Still not a color combination I would have chosen, but doable.

This is the picture I took this a.m. Note the big white thing behind the house, over the roof. That's some sort of tent/awning they put up:




I didn't notice there was someone sitting in front of the house when I snapped the picture. Hope they didn't see me being the nosey neighbor.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> The house across the street has been no end of entertainment for me over the years. The first picture I ever took of it back in 2012:
> 
> View attachment 193096
> 
> 
> This one had me pretty worried. But come to find out it was just an undercoat. Here's the same house the following week:
> 
> View attachment 193098
> 
> 
> Still not a color combination I would have chosen, but doable.
> 
> This is the picture I took this a.m. Note the big white thing behind the house, over the roof. That's some sort of tent/awning they put up:
> 
> View attachment 193097
> 
> 
> I didn't notice there was someone sitting in front of the house when I snapped the picture. Hope they didn't see me being the nosey neighbor.


Hahahahahaha...........You are nosey! ! !


----------



## MPRC

It's 2pm and I haven't finished my coffee yet. There's just too much going on around here with my vintage shop and Black Friday. I need to start keeping track of the ridiculous questions people ask.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Anybody find any good deals?



I was pleasantly surprised by how quiet and people-free my errand run was. The only two stores I went to that might have had good Black Friday sales, hence lots of people, were Tractor Supply (for Alfalfa/Bermuda hay pellets) and PetsMart (for cat and dog food). And neither store was overly busy. The post office was the quietest I've ever seen it. There were only two other cars in the parking lot besides mine (My Forum Christmas Card exchange has been mailed off!) The grocery stores were very quiet too. . .well, except for the Walmart grocery store. It was pretty crowded. And I forgot to bring my darned bags again. Charged me an extra 50cents to use their bags.



maggie3fan said:


> Look at the growth lines on this 2 yr old. He gains a pound or a pound and a half daily. His name is up in the air. Last name was Monster, because he is. But maybe just Sam. He's 13 pounds now. I weigh him daily. He was a yr old already when I got him, so that little bit of pyramiding was already there. I think he looks pretty good. Any comments?
> View attachment 193085




He's really growing like a weed, huh?



maggie3fan said:


> You should talk to Marty, he's moved into Beans house so they still have his house, with a good yard and a pool.



She knows Marty and Bean?



PJay said:


> It makes the breast meat super moist and extra tasty. We tried it last year and loved it so much we repeated this year. I normally only like dark meat, but with the bacon I'll eat the white meat too.



It doesn't add too much bacon flavor to the turkey? Maybe I'll try it next time I buy a turkey.


----------



## MPRC

I'm bummed that I didn't get turkey. I had Dungeoness crab and it was yummy, but it's not the same.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AZtortMom said:


> Ok thank you! That's a good idea



If you don't know them, I'll give them a call for you....


----------



## AZtortMom

maggie3fan said:


> If you don't know them, I'll give them a call for you....


Where are they located?


----------



## PJay

Yvonne G said:


> I was pleasantly surprised by how quiet and people-free my errand run was. The only two stores I went to that might have had good Black Friday sales, hence lots of people, were Tractor Supply (for Alfalfa/Bermuda hay pellets) and PetsMart (for cat and dog food). And neither store was overly busy. The post office was the quietest I've ever seen it. There were only two other cars in the parking lot besides mine (My Forum Christmas Card exchange has been mailed off!) The grocery stores were very quiet too. . .well, except for the Walmart grocery store. It was pretty crowded. And I forgot to bring my darned bags again. Charged me an extra 50cents to use their bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's really growing like a weed, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> She knows Marty and Bean?
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't add too much bacon flavor to the turkey? Maybe I'll try it next time I buy a turkey.


I wouldn't say it's like bacon flavored turkey, just extra moist and more flavorful turkey taste.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's always so disappointing to me when I've read all the new threads and when chat goes silent. I guess it's time to turn off the computer and go watch TV.


----------



## AZtortMom

Sorry Yvonne:/
I'm actually getting ready to sign off shortly. It's been a very eventful day


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AZtortMom said:


> Where are they located?



They live in Mesa, but they leased the house to a family today. Sorry. But Bean is a bartender, so she's gonna start asking about houses for you.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I made the best ham. Had it yesterday and today. 3 helpings today. Yum! 
Looks like I'm about to gain back the 15 pounds I just lost. Looks like my size 2 skinny jeans are going the way of my size 12's......crud. I like skinny jeans.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I forgot to say I am offically flooded. I have to almost swim to go feed the tort in the tort shed. I'd bring him in, but he's such a horrible animal. I'd rather swim.....all my tort pens are flooded. Bob's carapace is sticking out of the mud. What the heck do I do about that?????
Bob's way of reminding me Christmas was his favorite season? Freakin sad. Very sad, miserable. BUT, what do I do about it?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Sorry Yvonne:/
> I'm actually getting ready to sign off shortly. It's been a very eventful day



How so?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I forgot to say I am offically flooded. I have to almost swim to go feed the tort in the tort shed. I'd bring him in, but he's such a horrible animal. I'd rather swim.....all my tort pens are flooded. Bob's carapace is sticking out of the mud. What the heck do I do about that?????
> Bob's way of reminding me Christmas was his favorite season? Freakin sad. Very sad, miserable. BUT, what do I do about it?



Just be glad it is rain, not ice or snow.


----------



## Jacqui

PJay said:


> I wouldn't say it's like bacon flavored turkey, just extra moist and more flavorful turkey taste.



See I didn't notice it doing a thing for the meat.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I made the best ham. Had it yesterday and today. 3 helpings today. Yum!
> Looks like I'm about to gain back the 15 pounds I just lost. Looks like my size 2 skinny jeans are going the way of my size 12's......crud. I like skinny jeans.....



I love ham.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Not that anybody cares but, I had a Wednesday Thankgiving dinner with my freinds up the street and we took it all over to her Father, who is 63 years old and 117 days clean and sober. He got his fist apt after living on the street for some 30 years. It was also his birthday, so I made an apple pie for dinner and his favorite brownies for his birthday. We laughed a lot, the turkey was the best I've ever had and the rest was pretty sucky.
> Yesterday I made (yup, I cooked) a brown sugar glazed ham, candied yams, mashed taters, Hawaiian rolls Mt Dew and cheescake. More food than I've eaten in a year, all together! So I have a bunch of leftovers, my food was excellant, (I forgot I used to be a pretty good cook).
> My plan yesterday was to do an extra special good housecleaning, cause I felt so good (unusual). But I turned on the TV for noise, this was at 10 am. And I became my sister as I didn't get off the couch until evening, I watched a John Wayne marathon all freaking day. So today is housecleaning I guess. I don't feel like doing it now...... Maybe I can find a Sam Elliott marathon, but I'll probably have to wathch my own San Elliott movies......oh, look at this, it is me 100%



Sounds like you had a great holiday.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Hahahahahaha...........You are nosey! ! !



lol yeppers


----------



## Jacqui

PJay said:


> It makes the breast meat super moist and extra tasty. We tried it last year and loved it so much we repeated this year. I normally only like dark meat, but with the bacon I'll eat the white meat too.



I like the white meat.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> I'm bummed that I didn't get turkey. I had Dungeoness crab and it was yummy, but it's not the same.



I agree. There is like a mental taste bud requirement for turkey on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

All this talk of bacon and no Ken.


----------



## Jacqui

A week ago, I happened to notice this on my fence. It's a clematis bud! Normally, I only see these in the late spring. We have had some days in the 20s since then, but the bud is still holding on. No blooming yet.


----------



## Jacqui

The picture for the last post's comments. Please excuse my working mess in the background.


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> I forgot to say I am offically flooded. I have to almost swim to go feed the tort in the tort shed. I'd bring him in, but he's such a horrible animal. I'd rather swim.....all my tort pens are flooded. Bob's carapace is sticking out of the mud. What the heck do I do about that?????
> Bob's way of reminding me Christmas was his favorite season? Freakin sad. Very sad, miserable. BUT, what do I do about it?


Oh no! Flooding is not good  Fingers crossed that things dry up quickly Maggie.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> A week ago, I happened to notice this on my fence. It's a clematis bud! Normally, I only see these in the late spring. We have had some days in the 20s since then, but the bud is still holding on. No blooming yet.





Jacqui said:


> View attachment 193132
> 
> The picture for the last post's comments. Please excuse my working mess in the background.


Wow! That is unusual. It must be warmer where you are. (Which state are you in Jacqui?) 

The Clematis in my garden are all well over flowering. They're starting to look pretty tatty now we've had a couple of frosts


----------



## Jacqui

Nebraska. Mine normally pretty much disappear during summer's heat and then reappear in spring. We have had frosts and freezes already. Plus this is on the north side of the house, so very limited sunshine.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Nebraska. Mine normally pretty much disappear during summer's heat and then reappear in spring. We have had frosts and freezes already. Plus this is on the north side of the house, so very limited sunshine.


* Quick Google * 

Ooh. Right in the middle


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning everyone


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> All this talk of bacon and no Ken.





thank God


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well happy holidays all. Still don't know where moderator #3 is. Doesn't answer her phone and she hasn't posted.
And I did ask a question, ya'll rarely answer me.....What do I do with dead Bob sticking out of the mud???????




*HELP!!!*


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh no! I can't image seeing him sticking out of the mud
Can you cover him with a tarp until you can do something permanent?


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO! ! ! !

I'm no help for you Maggie! ! ! Sorry~~

Happy raining Saturday!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I forgot to say I am offically flooded. I have to almost swim to go feed the tort in the tort shed. I'd bring him in, but he's such a horrible animal. I'd rather swim.....all my tort pens are flooded. Bob's carapace is sticking out of the mud. What the heck do I do about that?????
> Bob's way of reminding me Christmas was his favorite season? Freakin sad. Very sad, miserable. BUT, what do I do about it?



Wait until the water recedes then pile more dirt on top of him.



Jacqui said:


> I love ham.



Ham is ok, but a couple years ago my daughter had me over and she had bought a ham from the honey baked ham store. Now THAT was the best ham I'd ever tasted!!



Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Hi Jacqui! What are you doing up? You should be sleeping to get ready to work tonight.


maggie3fan said:


> Well happy holidays all. Still don't know where moderator #3 is. Doesn't answer her phone and she hasn't posted.
> And I did ask a question, ya'll rarely answer me.....What do I do with dead Bob sticking out of the mud???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HELP!!!*



I answered you. I'm here! You called when I was working outside.



bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO! ! ! !
> 
> I'm no help for you Maggie! ! ! Sorry~~
> 
> Happy raining Saturday!




Hi Steven!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Wait until the water recedes then pile more dirt on top of him.
> 
> 
> 
> Ham is ok, but a couple years ago my daughter had me over and she had bought a ham from the honey baked ham store. Now THAT was the best ham I'd ever tasted!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jacqui! What are you doing up? You should be sleeping to get ready to work tonight.
> 
> 
> I answered you. I'm here! You called when I was working outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steven!


Good Morning Yvonne! ! ! ! !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I just worry so much about her and she doesn't even know. I can't remember the last time she was doing chores at 7:30 in the dark. (she;s gonna say she was putting her tortoises to bed) Watch....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Hi Sis, hope you had your kind of a good holiday. I sure did. I made one of the best hams I ever made. Will have thirds today......Damn rain tho, car is all muddy, front yard is drowning. And all the water goes down into my carport, floods the shed and I have to go through water to get in my car. I keep a towel on the floor for my wet feet. Then the excitment happens, I drive a car that's all engine and no weight. I call him the "squirrel" in the winter. Does crappy in the water and great on the ice and snow......
well, I'm off again, gonna try for the third time to clean my house. This time I won't turn on the TV....lol


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Hi Sis, hope you had your kind of a good holiday. I sure did. I made one of the best hams I ever made. Will have thirds today......Damn rain tho, car is all muddy, front yard is drowning. And all the water goes down into my carport, floods the shed and I have to go through water to get in my car. I keep a towel on the floor for my wet feet. Then the excitment happens, I drive a car that's all engine and no weight. I call him the "squirrel" in the winter. Does crappy in the water and great on the ice and snow......
> well, I'm off again, gonna try for the third time to clean my house. This time I won't turn on the TV....lol



Each day is like the last here in my cave. But that's the way I like it. I had my turkey dinner last week.

My truck is pretty squirrely on wet pavement too. I have to take off from the stop sign very slowly or the tires just spin.


----------



## MPRC

28 years driving a car in OREGON that sucks in the rain? Haha. Well that makes sense. 
Its pretty squishy here too. I've definitely lost traction in my truck a time or two. I'm hoping my new tires will help.


----------



## MPRC

I'm sick. This is not awesome. I have way too much to do. I'm running a 20% off sale on my Etsy shop so it's been busy!


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> I'm sick. This is not awesome. I have way too much to do. I'm running a 20% off sale on my Etsy shop so it's been busy!



Because I live in a cave (and sometimes under a bridgy) and have minimum people contact, I hardly ever get sick. What's your Etsy's address?


----------



## Gillian M

Hello!​


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello!​




Gillian! How nice to see you here. What's new? Still hot there or has it started to cool off?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> 28 years driving a car in OREGON that sucks in the rain? Haha. Well that makes sense.
> Its pretty squishy here too. I've definitely lost traction in my truck a time or two. I'm hoping my new tires will help.



I bought new tires too. They do perfect burn-outs. But it simply slides in the rain. I was in the left turn lane, got the green and took off at about 15 MPH, in the middle of my turn I did a complete donut, at 15 MPH! I love my Camaro, but the weightless body is simply not made for Corvette engine. Too much engine and torque, and no weight. Makes driving very interesting


----------



## Yvonne G

I woke up to a beautiful, sunny Autumn day that has devolved into a cold, windy and very dark, overcast afternoon. I think the weatherman finally might have gotten it right this time. He called for rain today.

So, this a.m. I built a fire in the wood stove just to get the chill off the house, and I allowed it to burn itself out because of the sunny day. Now I wish I had added more wood. Brr-r-r. It's cold and windy. ANd I HATE the wind.


----------



## bouaboua

It is also sooooo cold here in Northern Cal. I went with my both daughters to a Lexus dealer to looking for a new car for my younger daughter. I don't know why they keep the showroom in such low temperature?? I have 4 layers on me, but my fingers still felt like ice. So cold that I I have walk around the showroom to keep myself warm. 

She bought herself a new car with her own downpayment and her owe credit. We just there for support. Very happy for her! ! !


----------



## theguy67

Greetings all. Am I late?


----------



## Yvonne G

theguy67 said:


> Greetings all. Am I late?



Too late for the party, Luke, but never too late for good conversation. Hi! What's up?


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> It is also sooooo cold here in Northern Cal. I went with my both daughters to a Lexus dealer to looking for a new car for my younger daughter. I don't know why they keep the showroom in such low temperature?? I have 4 layers on me, but my fingers still felt like ice. So cold that I I have walk around the showroom to keep myself warm.
> 
> She bought herself a new car with her own downpayment and her owe credit. We just there for support. Very happy for her! ! !



I'm not familiar with the Lexis. Is it sort of a luxury car? What color did she get? 2-door? 4-door? Fancy wheels? Come on, Steven, give us the scoop.


----------



## theguy67

Just got back from visiting family for the Thanksgiving holiday. Preparing the redfoots for winter, and worked on their enclosure some. 

2 more weeks left in this semester. Can't wait for it to be over.


----------



## Yvonne G

Don't wish your life away. Too soon you get to be an old person with no ambition. Enjoy it while you can. You're in Texas, right? What kind of winter weather do you usually have?


----------



## theguy67

Yvonne G said:


> Don't wish your life away. Too soon you get to be an old person with no ambition. Enjoy it while you can. You're in Texas, right? What kind of winter weather do you usually have?



Well, I'm starting a new program for college, so I'm ready to move on from the old.

And yes, I'm in central Texas. Weather is usually warm from March to November. Warm enough for the tortoises to be in their pen. I call it "tortoise weather". Sometimes winter comes early, or leaves late, but not often. I brought them in last week as its started to get cold. We had a freeze too, so I dug up the bananas and brought them in with the torts lol.

I finally started the 2nd fountain in their pen though. Been putting that off for years.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not familiar with the Lexis. Is it sort of a luxury car? What color did she get? 2-door? 4-door? Fancy wheels? Come on, Steven, give us the scoop.


I'm not a Lexus guy also. 

She got a, I think it is entry level, IS 200 Turbo, F Sport package 4 door sedan. 

Here is the color. And she selected dark gray, almost like black interior.


----------



## theguy67

bouaboua said:


> I'm not a Lexus guy also.
> 
> She got a, I think it is entry level, IS 200 Turbo, F Sport package 4 door sedan.
> 
> Here is the color. And she selected dark gray, almost like black interior.
> 
> View attachment 193210




Fancy


----------



## bouaboua

She drove a "hand me down" 2005 Toyota, Corolla since 2010. She come up with the down pay. On her own credit score. I'm proud of her. She is a very cautious person, So I know she will take a good care of herself and her new car. And she got insurance up to her teeth..........I'm happy for her! ! !


----------



## theguy67

bouaboua said:


> She drove a "hand me down" 2005 Toyota, Corolla since 2010. She come up with the down pay. On her own credit score. I'm proud of her. She is a very cautious person, So I know she will take a good care of herself and her new car. And she got insurance up to her teeth..........I'm happy for her! ! !


Awesome. Always good to be cautious...I'm actually looking for a car myself. Checking out craigslist as we speak.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yes Y, It can be a serious luxury car, or an almost sports car. Very expensive and very nice. Why didn't we have a family like that.? I am looking for an old ('60's) VW bug or Corvair. My IROC is so old I still have manual windows and no cupholders. I don't want a new car, but I do want a different one. 1 more ticket and I lose my license for a year. Not that I would stop driving, but would rather have a license. But I won't stop driving without one. I just don't care.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

But Steven, I also had "insurance up to my teeth" and they still accused me of trying to scam them, and refused to fix all the damage to my car. I've *NEVER *had an accident in that car, but they said I'd been in 3 accidents. So as soon as I put together $128 I'm taking them to small Claims Court for $9999.00. I got hit by a drunk Californian in a rental car who ran a red light without any insurance. And State Farm just bent me over without lubrication. My car is hurt and I will fight them, Budget Rental, State Farm and Anthony Muhommed, until I simply can't anymore. I am more than mad. I figured out I have paid State Farm over $300000.00 (3 hundred thousand)and never had a claim and they are screwing me like this?


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I'm not a Lexus guy also.
> 
> She got a, I think it is entry level, IS 200 Turbo, F Sport package 4 door sedan.
> 
> Here is the color. And she selected dark gray, almost like black interior.
> 
> View attachment 193210



That's very pretty. I like it.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Yes Y, It can be a serious luxury car, or an almost sports car. Very expensive and very nice. Why didn't we have a family like that.? I am looking for an old ('60's) VW bug or Corvair. My IROC is so old I still have manual windows and no cupholders. I don't want a new car, but I do want a different one. 1 more ticket and I lose my license for a year. Not that I would stop driving, but would rather have a license. But I won't stop driving without one. I just don't care.



Well, since it goes against our guidelines to talk about doing things illegal, I'm guessing you're only kidding, right Maggs?


----------



## Yvonne G

the people across the street really have it goin' on this afternoon. It's pouring down rain and there are cars parked on both sides of the street all the way down to the corner. Must be 50 or 75 of 'em. And I can hear music and the occasional microphone voice. Whew!


----------



## theguy67

Yvonne G said:


> the people across the street really have it goin' on this afternoon. It's pouring down rain and there are cars parked on both sides of the street all the way down to the corner. Must be 50 or 75 of 'em. And I can hear music and the occasional microphone voice. Whew!


And you weren't invited? I see how you spend your saturday nights.


----------



## Yvonne G

theguy67 said:


> And you weren't invited? I see how you spend your saturday nights.



I thought about that, but not knowing anyone over there, not even the homeowners, I would have been out of my element. I wouldn't have gone even if they did invite me. But the nerve of them, right? Cars parked all over in front of my house and they didn't even invite me? Really!!


----------



## theguy67

Yvonne G said:


> I thought about that, but not knowing anyone over there, not even the homeowners, I would have been out of my element. I wouldn't have gone even if they did invite me. But the nerve of them, right? Cars parked all over in front of my house and they didn't even invite me? Really!!



Lol I'm the same way. I'd rather stay home and clean my aquarium on the weekends.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'd rather stay home and read. Speaking of Kindle, I recently downloaded a free jigsaw puzzle app onto my Kindle. I've been having quite a bit of fun with that. Never knew I liked to work puzzles before. It's quite fun. I group all the pieces with indented bits at the top together and all the pieces with outdented parts together. Then I work it from the top down, filling in all the rows. It's quite captivating. The app tells you how long it took you to put it together, so you can try for your personal best.


----------



## theguy67

Yvonne G said:


> I'd rather stay home and read. Speaking of Kindle, I recently downloaded a free jigsaw puzzle app onto my Kindle. I've been having quite a bit of fun with that. Never knew I liked to work puzzles before. It's quite fun. I group all the pieces with indented bits at the top together and all the pieces with outdented parts together. Then I work it from the top down, filling in all the rows. It's quite captivating. The app tells you how long it took you to put it together, so you can try for your personal best.



Ahhh, I wish I enjoyed reading lol, but I always have difficulty getting into a story. I'll find myself day dreaming about other stuff while I'm reading or counting how many pages I've read.


----------



## Yvonne G

theguy67 said:


> Ahhh, I wish I enjoyed reading lol, but I always have difficulty getting into a story. I'll find myself day dreaming about other stuff while I'm reading or counting how many pages I've read.



I have to buy into the characters in the first couple of chapters. If I don't like them, I can't read the story. My genre is murder mysteries and detective stories.


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> Because I live in a cave (and sometimes under a bridgy) and have minimum people contact, I hardly ever get sick. What's your Etsy's address?


 
Go figure, I'm The Rusty Tortoise on Etsy. I mostly specialize in vintage cameras, but I have a lot of other stuff like toys and kitchenware. I buy things at estate sales and thrift shops and then I clean, inspect, repair and resell as a supplement to my photography business. 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/TheRustyTortoise

I've got a special running right now. 20% off with the code "TURKEY20" and I'm surprised I have had so many orders already.


----------



## theguy67

MPRC said:


> Go figure, I'm The Rusty Tortoise on Etsy. I mostly specialize in vintage cameras, but I have a lot of other stuff like toys and kitchenware. I buy things at estate sales and thrift shops and then I clean, inspect, repair and resell as a supplement to my photography business.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/TheRustyTortoise
> 
> I've got a special running right now. 20% off with the code "TURKEY20" and I'm surprised I have had so many orders already.


Ahh thats interesting. I may like a vintage camera for my shelf. I like to collect older things to display at my apartment like arrow heads, microscopes.


I really like that Kodak Six 16 : )


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> That's very pretty. I like it.



Early Christmas gift from herself! ! !


----------



## jaizei

bouaboua said:


> Early Christmas gift from herself! ! !
> 
> View attachment 193219



That's good reasoning.


----------



## jaizei

maggie3fan said:


> you need a laptop. It seems to me you're missing out on a lot....?



have a laptop; but watching videos on my phone while mobile/working used too much data. I can live with a ~$250 phone bill every month; $300 seems excessive.


----------



## MPRC

theguy67 said:


> Ahh thats interesting. I may like a vintage camera for my shelf. I like to collect older things to display at my apartment like arrow heads, microscopes.
> 
> 
> I really like that Kodak Six 16 : )



I'm crazy about box cameras. I have to buy them every time I see them. I even shoot with some of them.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Morning!


----------



## AZtortMom

How are you Jacqui?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> How are you Jacqui?



I am tired. Trying to stay awake on the drive home. Then I need to walk dogs and feed cats. Rain and cold are coming, so I need to plant the last plants. My baby boy came out yesterday and dug my holes. I didn't plant, because I wasn't sure my knee would then hold up for stocking last night

You?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I am tired. Trying to stay awake on the drive home. Then I need to walk dogs and feed cats. Rain and cold are coming, so I need to plant the last plants. My baby boy came out yesterday and dug my holes. I didn't plant, because I wasn't sure my knee would then hold up for stocking last night
> 
> You?


I'm not too bad. 
Cleaning and catching up on things around the house. I registered for my online class for a driving ticket I need to take care of. 
I'm just getting everything ready because tonight starts the month of going in at midnight


----------



## Maggie Cummings

jaizei said:


> have a laptop; but watching videos on my phone while mobile/working used too much data. I can live with a ~$250 phone bill every month; $300 seems excessive.



You're crazy dude.... I have a cow and complain to Verizon if my bill's over $20.....LOL Seriously, tho I hear ya. Between the modem for my drive-in movie screen, and the one for my antique TV in my bedroom, plus my Internet, I have 2 laptops, and all the crap for my Smart TV (smarter than me), my special channels so I can watch NASCAR, and my Verizon bill, it all runs $130 a month. That's a lot of kinda wasteful for me as poor as I am. But hell, if ya can't have some pleasures in life WTF?????


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I had a great Thanksgiving. On Wednesday my friends up the street (yes, I do have a few friends), and I fixed a complete dinner for a meth head who's 117 days clean and it also was his birthday. So I baked an apple pie to go with dinner, and his favorite brownies for his birthday, and we took it all to his room, and had a very good time. We laughed and joked and the food was good and so was the company. It ended up being an AA meeting, but that was good too.
Then on Thanksgiving I made myself just the best ham, and the rest of the 'fixins', and somehow went to sleep on the couch with all the food mess around me and slept until 7PM! I never nap. But I guess I was tired. Still haven't cleaned the house like was my plan. That darned TV gets me every time. And something forces me to turn it on. teehee. 
The biggest news is the Beavers beat the Ducks in the Civil War. The town was packed. I hate college football. But go Beavs!!!!!
So no NASCAR until Feb 26th. So this is my depressing time of year. And I am stuck going to church for 4 months. Ha! Punishment for being bad. 
If the Pastor sees me during his sermon he'll say "I see Maggie's here. Must not be any NASCAR". Punishment for being bad.....LOL


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AZtortMom said:


> I'm not too bad.
> Cleaning and catching up on things around the house. I registered for my online class for a driving ticket I need to take care of.
> I'm just getting everything ready because tonight starts the month of going in at midnight



I've had to do the online classes a few times...(LOL)....you'll zip right thru it. If you're in doubt, go to the DMV and get the Motor Vehicle book. It has all the answers in it....good luck.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, gotta get ready for church. crud


----------



## Yvonne G

It rained off and on all night long. Plenty of puddles around the yard today. The sky is still low and it's quite dark out there. I fed everyone inside their sheds and am keeping their doors closed. . . all except the Aldabran tortoises. If their door is shut they keep pushing it and banging on it until they break the fastener. This is great weather for seeds I planted in the leopard yard.

Speaking of the leopard yard, I'm going to have to give them more room. I thought the reason their grass wasn't doing well was because the next door neighbor has a cottonwood tree right next to the fence and I figured the roots were taking all the moisture and nutrients from the soil. But because two of the leopards insisted upon sheltering underneath the bushes at the back of their yard instead of going into the shed, I took one of those doggy fences and blocked off the back portion of their yard so they couldn't reach the bushes, and you should see how nicely the grass is growing on the side of that fence that the tortoises can't get to. In other words, the tortoises are eating the grass down to the nub. Their yard is right next to the horse pasture, so I have plenty of space to open their fence and give them more room. Oh boy! Another project. I live for projects.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Gillian! How nice to see you here. What's new? Still hot there or has it started to cool off?


Hi Yvonne and thanks. HOT?! Temperature has dropped to only 7 deg C during the day, whilst at night it reaches *ZERO *deg C and even less, with frost formation. Oli and I are *FREEZING *to death!


----------



## cmacusa3

Better than our weather, trade ya.


----------



## cmacusa3




----------



## Maggie Cummings

We have rain. I copied that so I don't have to type it daily. Just look at the Pacific Northwest.....rain, ice, snow, take your pick. We are having severe weather. I wish I could find the map you used.....


----------



## cmacusa3

Now that's some nasty weather.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

cmac3 said:


> Now that's some nasty weather.


 ture











46°F | °C

Chance of Rain

Wind: South at 2mph

Humidity: 88%

10 Day • Hourly Forecast • Maps & Radar

*Monday*




51°F 41°F


*Tuesday*




51°F 41°F


*Wednesday*




50°F 40°F


*Thursday*




50°F 36°F


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, it's not done right, but I did it somehow...... Now you guys want that weather??? um, 10 days???


----------



## cmacusa3

maggie3fan said:


> Well, it's not done right, but I did it somehow...... Now you guys want that weather??? um, 10 days???


 I'm happy with mine, I like the cooler time of the year. It's a good cold rain today and I just finished hanging my Christmas lights


----------



## MPRC

@maggie3fan - Let me ease your struggles here! You're on top. We aren't much different down here in Springtucky. I was supposed to go to a wedding today but I am just too [email protected] sick.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> @maggie3fan - Let me ease your struggles here! You're on top. We aren't much different down here in Springtucky. I was supposed to go to a wedding today but I am just too [email protected] sick.
> 
> View attachment 193270
> View attachment 193269




I'm sorry you're sick, anything I can do for you?


----------



## MPRC

Just send healing vibes or positive thoughts or whatnot. I'm going to go look at a house in Creswell tomorrow that has a 2 car garage AND a 2 story shop. (oh, and a house) Wish me luck.


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening and time to go to bed! ! !


----------



## MPRC

I'm following you, it's time for a Tylenol PM and a cough syrup chaser.


----------



## JoesMum

MPRC said:


> I'm following you, it's time for a Tylenol PM and a cough syrup chaser.


 I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning everyone


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning everyone


Good morning. Up bright and early or something. I hope work goes OK


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good morning. Up bright and early or something. I hope work goes OK


Good morning to you 
It does
I hope your day goes well


----------



## Jacqui

Morning all!


----------



## Jacqui

Mike, it's Monday!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning to you
> It does
> I hope your day goes well



I second that!


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> I'm following you, it's time for a Tylenol PM and a cough syrup chaser.



Feeling better?


----------



## bouaboua

MPRC said:


> I'm following you, it's time for a Tylenol PM and a cough syrup chaser.


So Sorry to hear that. I hope you feel better today! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! !

Good Morning! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

On a Cyber Monday~~

Anyone shopped????


----------



## Yvonne G

I bought my granddaughter, who lives in Texas, a gift from Amazon. I think it was in the cyber sale. If I can't find it online, it doesn't get bought.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> On a Cyber Monday~~
> 
> Anyone shopped????



I am working, plus I spent my money last week stocking up on cat litter for the year.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> On a Cyber Monday~~
> 
> Anyone shopped????



Did you?


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie, has the water gone down?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I am working, plus I spent my money last week stocking up on cat litter for the year.


for the year??

How many cats you have??


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Did you?


Nope~~


----------



## mike taylor

Monday ! Ahahaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> On a Cyber Monday~~
> 
> Anyone shopped????




This is the only sale I've seen advertised:


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> for the year??
> 
> How many cats you have??



The inside ones I can still count on fingers.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> This is the only sale I've seen advertised:



I couldn't find that one


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Monday ! Ahahaaaaaaaaa



Hi Mike.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> This is the only sale I've seen advertised:


So they are selling members 2 for 1 ?


----------



## mike taylor

Hello Jax !


----------



## Momof4

Good afternoon!!! 
Just wanted to share a cute pic. 
I went to bed with a tummy bug and not feeling so good today! 
I did make a chicken noodle soup in the crockpot and it smells so good!


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> So they are selling members 2 for 1 ?




I wonder if they have any Johnny Depp look-alikes!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I couldn't find that one



Here it is, Jacqui:

https://turtlesurvival.z2systems.com/np/clients/turtlesurvival/survey.jsp?surveyId=4#.WDyjpvkrLcs


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good afternoon!!!
> Just wanted to share a cute pic.
> I went to bed with a tummy bug and not feeling so good today!
> I did make a chicken noodle soup in the crockpot and it smells so good!
> View attachment 193339



Aw. . . I'm glad they get along so well. 

Are you feeling better now?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I wonder if they have any Johnny Depp look-alikes!



I'd rather a Kelly or two who can build stuff.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good afternoon!!!
> Just wanted to share a cute pic.
> I went to bed with a tummy bug and not feeling so good today!
> I did make a chicken noodle soup in the crockpot and it smells so good!
> View attachment 193339



Sorry you are under the weather. Did the chicken soup help?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Not me, somehow they always want money.......I believe I am going to board my birds and take both cats and go to Disneyland for Christmas. Reptiles will be fine until I get home.......


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Sorry you are under the weather. Did the chicken soup help?




I'm saving it for dinner
I cant wait because I found some yummy toasted Hawaiian sweet rolls!! Boy they are to die for! I'm going to crumble some in my soup


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Aw. . . I'm glad they get along so well.
> 
> Are you feeling better now?



I think the Imodium is helping a bit. 
When this baby goes home I'm putting my feet up unless we head out for our tree. It's starting to drizzle again.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm saving it for dinner
> I cant wait because I found some yummy toasted Hawaiian sweet rolls!! Boy they are to die for! I'm going to crumble some in my soup



Hmmm I have saw the sweet rolls, but not ones that are toasted.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I think the Imodium is helping a bit.
> When this baby goes home I'm putting my feet up unless we head out for our tree. It's starting to drizzle again.



If you are sick, the tree can wait. Take care of you.


----------



## MPRC

Checking in, still sick and supremely ticked off with Schwabs. Dropped the truck off for an alignment at 9. No call, all day...I call and they say, "Oh we didn't do it, it needs a control arm" - We JUST replaced them with expensive fancy control arms that won't wear out for years. 
This is the 3rd time they've screwed with us in less than 2 months.


----------



## mike taylor

Man I've been a busy dude . Building trucks and working . My turtles and tortoises are all doing great . Reds are finally breeding . Just finished cooking snow crab and fish with onion rings. No food pics the kids ate it all up . Going to take apart my truck this weekend. So I can put it on the Lincoln. Ordered a bunch of parts just waiting on the ups guy to come and hand them over . My old truck will be updated with air ride and navigation . All for a good ride without getting lost . Haha I need to be on here more . But most of you guys have my facebook info . You can join me on there daily .


----------



## mike taylor

Getting ready for the voice . My boy Sundance will be putting on a show tonight . Please vote if you can .


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone



How is your Tuesday going?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> How is your Tuesday going?


Not bad
Work is running 2 hours behind
How are you?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Not bad
> Work is running 2 hours behind
> How are you?



2 hours? Is that sorta normal this time of year?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Not bad
> Work is running 2 hours behind
> How are you?



Fine here. Getting ready to start work. Managed to buy some greens, so won't have to shop after work


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Checking in, still sick and supremely ticked off with Schwabs. Dropped the truck off for an alignment at 9. No call, all day...I call and they say, "Oh we didn't do it, it needs a control arm" - We JUST replaced them with expensive fancy control arms that won't wear out for years.
> This is the 3rd time they've screwed with us in less than 2 months.



so why go back?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> 2 hours? Is that sorta normal this time of year?


Yup. Typical unpreparedness


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Good morning all


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Have a great day people !!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Good morning all



Morning Ms Maggie!


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Have a great day people !!



You also!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Man I've been a busy dude . Building trucks and working . My turtles and tortoises are all doing great . Reds are finally breeding . Just finished cooking snow crab and fish with onion rings. No food pics the kids ate it all up . Going to take apart my truck this weekend. So I can put it on the Lincoln. Ordered a bunch of parts just waiting on the ups guy to come and hand them over . My old truck will be updated with air ride and navigation . All for a good ride without getting lost . Haha I need to be on here more . But most of you guys have my facebook info . You can join me on there daily .



Why on earth would we want to go to Facebook when we have the Forum?



AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone



Top o the marnin' to ya!



maggie3fan said:


> Good morning all



'mornin, Maggie!



Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Have a great day people !!



You too, Grandpa.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> Why on earth would we want to go to Facebook when we have the Forum?
> 
> 
> 
> Top o the marnin' to ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 'mornin, Maggie!
> 
> 
> 
> You too, Grandpa.


Thank you !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> You also!


Thank you !


----------



## bouaboua

Finally。。。。。we got sun today! ! !


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> so why go back?



Proximity. Being able to drop off and walk home is important in a town where you don't know anyone. 
Regardless, I won't be going back, but now I need to find a place that isn't incompetent.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Finally。。。。。we got sun today! ! !



Happy for you! We have clouds. colder weather and lots of wind moving in.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Happy for you! We have clouds. colder weather and lots of wind moving in.


But the temperatures still in low teens.....


----------



## Yvonne G

Brave Misty was barking at this poor dying creature laying on the ground:




One of my cats killed it then left it laying on the ground in the Aldabran tortoise pen. I thought it was a vole, but now I think it's a gopher, thanks to Zeropilot.


----------



## bouaboua

All those cat food, finally pay-off! ! !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> Proximity. Being able to drop off and walk home is important in a town where you don't know anyone.
> Regardless, I won't be going back, but now I need to find a place that isn't incompetent.



We actually have a pretty good Swab here. They've helped me a lot at no charge.....see, then you'd have to spend some time with me and taking pictures of pretty animals....


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> All those cat food, finally pay-off! ! !



I have one cat, Mr. Kitty, who doesn't really eat the cat food. He nibbles at the dry food, but turns his nose up at the canned. He is a bit feral, and does a lot of hunting. I'm pretty sure he's my gopher hunter. It must take a lot of patience to sit at a hole and wait for the creature to stick his head up.

Last year Misty went crazy over a spot next to the pond. It started out as a small hole in the ground and by the time Misty was finished with it it was an ankle breaking cavern. She never did get whatever she was after down there.


----------



## bouaboua

You had a "Fox hole" also, right? is this year? or last year??


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> You had a "Fox hole" also, right? is this year? or last year??



A fox was denning under the barn. But because Misty and I spotted the den and she caught us spotting it, she moved out to the pasture. There's a stump in the middle of the pasture and I noticed that there now is a nice hole going under the stump with dirt piled up outside the hole.


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> I have one cat, Mr. Kitty, who doesn't really eat the cat food. He nibbles at the dry food, but turns his nose up at the canned. He is a bit feral, and does a lot of hunting. I'm pretty sure he's my gopher hunter. It must take a lot of patience to sit at a hole and wait for the creature to stick his head up..




My ex had a cat...Miss Kitty. She would bring her conquests home while they were still very lively. We learned that fishing nets work for removing angry crows and squirrels from the inside of the house.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Hey you all. I made a thread in tortoise health asking for help with those experienced with bad shell rot. I've never had it so I'm not sure what to do.


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/shell-rot.149085/


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Hmmm I have saw the sweet rolls, but not ones that are toasted.



Jacqui, these are delicious!
My husband said "don't buy them anymore!" They are addicting!

I crumbled them right in my soup and the whole bag is gone and I bought them yesterday. Oops!
They were in the deli section.


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> Checking in, still sick and supremely ticked off with Schwabs. Dropped the truck off for an alignment at 9. No call, all day...I call and they say, "Oh we didn't do it, it needs a control arm" - We JUST replaced them with expensive fancy control arms that won't wear out for years.
> This is the 3rd time they've screwed with us in less than 2 months.




Not cool!! 
How do they expect repeat customers?!?! Glad you caught it!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Brave Misty was barking at this poor dying creature laying on the ground:
> 
> View attachment 193427
> 
> 
> One of my cats killed it then left it laying on the ground in the Aldabran tortoise pen. I thought it was a vole, but now I think it's a gopher, thanks to Zeropilot.



Yuck!! I hate finding dead animals!! 
I'm not too brave in that department unless my husband isn't around. 
We find things in our pool I have to fish out.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Yuck!! I hate finding dead animals!!
> I'm not too brave in that department unless my husband isn't around.
> We find things in our pool I have to fish out.



I picked him up by the tip of his tail. It was pretty disgusting because he would twitch every so often.


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> Not cool!!
> How do they expect repeat customers?!?! Glad you caught it!



So the girl up front said "Control Arm" but what she meant was "Ball Joint" which is a much easier endeavor. Regardless, I'm still truckless unless I want to drive the work truck....and I really don't. I'm not super confident driving stick and the clutch is almost gone in it so it's not the best for someone who gets more and more anxious every time they kill it.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

You need to go somewhere, just call.....


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Jacqui, these are delicious!
> My husband said "don't buy them anymore!" They are addicting!
> 
> I crumbled them right in my soup and the whole bag is gone and I bought them yesterday. Oops!
> They were in the deli section.
> View attachment 193433



Nope, have not saw those.


----------



## MPRC

I just made an impulse buy.

They get terrible reviews, but I'll report back with my own findings.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Hey you all. I made a thread in tortoise health asking for help with those experienced with bad shell rot. I've never had it so I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/shell-rot.149085/



looks like you got some great advice.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> I just made an impulse buy.
> 
> They get terrible reviews, but I'll report back with my own findings.



Haven't seen these either


----------



## Jacqui

Okay going into the cornfield...


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> I just made an impulse buy.
> 
> They get terrible reviews, but I'll report back with my own findings.



Milky Way Brownies? Are those nuts on top? I can't have nuts. Otherwise, it looks pretty darned good to me.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> looks like you got some great advice.



Yep, I agree.....I am very appreciative


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Okay going into the cornfield...



To find brownies????


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Okay going into the cornfield...



Be careful. Scary things happen in cornfields. Better take your ferocious group of doggys with you.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Some of the eastern box turtles were out and about today,

We've had several frosty nights but so far we are having a nice fall. Winter will be here in 3 weeks though.


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> Milky Way Brownies? Are those nuts on top? I can't have nuts. Otherwise, it looks pretty darned good to me.



No nuts, that's the beauty of the Milky Way. No stupid peanuts like Snickers. (though I love peanutbutter) 

I'll report back soon. I'm still so sick that I can't smell or taste anything. I'm making honey garlic teryaki chicken for dinner and it's going to be lost on me.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


Good Morning all!

It's a tad chilly here down south in the "warm" end of the UK 


That's 21F in foreign money


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> It's a tad chilly here down south in the "warm" end of the UK
> View attachment 193473
> 
> That's 21F in foreign money


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Good morning all......we have.....guess it.......RAIN! Just pouring. All flooded again
I'm going to the travel agency this morning and plan my trip to Disneyland. I'm excited. Christmas at Disneyland what fun, even alone I'll have a blast


----------



## Killerrookie

Anyone know where I could get some acrylic?


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Some of the eastern box turtles were out and about today,
> View attachment 193468
> We've had several frosty nights but so far we are having a nice fall. Winter will be here in 3 weeks though.



The weather here has been pretty warm, but we had our first frosty night last week. Since then, I haven't seen a box turtle, even though the days are still warm.



JoesMum said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> It's a tad chilly here down south in the "warm" end of the UK
> View attachment 193473
> 
> That's 21F in foreign money



You Celcius people are just bound and determined to teach us Celcius, aren't you. Well, you've got your work cut out for you. I'm running, kicking and screaming, the other way!



Killerrookie said:


> Anyone know where I could get some acrylic?



You mean sheets of the stuff, or liquid stuff, or acrylic paint, or plexiglass?

http://www.eplastics.com/plexiglass

Besides online, Home Depot carries it.

Good Morning, everyone!


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm just looking for a sheet to use for a closed chamber enclosure or maybe glass? Idk yet I'm open for ideas. Just need to know how to get it and install it.


----------



## mike taylor

Home Depot Low's or most hardware stores sell it and cut it for you . Good morning people . I'm hanging out in down town Houston today with my pops at the hospital . Doctor appointments all day long . This man never got sick when I was a kid now he's at the doctors all the time . It's hell getting old . How's everyone doing on hump day ?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> You Celcius people are just bound and determined to teach us Celcius, aren't you. Well, you've got your work cut out for you. I'm running, kicking and screaming, the other way!


But the cold sounds colder in Celsius! We use Fahrenheit in summer to make things sound warm


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> people . This man never got sick when I was a kid now he's at the doctors all the time . It's hell getting old . How's everyone doing on hump day ?



Tell me about it! I never used to be sick either. Well, not so much now either, but have had several hospital stays in the past several years.

Is your dad going to be ok?

This hump day finds me just as fine as frog hair!


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah he's fine just a bunch of appointments all in one day . Once a month I have to bring him in for a overall checkup .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Yeah he's fine just a bunch of appointments all in one day . Once a month I have to bring him in for a overall checkup .



Well, that's the way to do it. Get it all over with in one fell swoop.


----------



## Yvonne G

I watched the weather report last evening and the news guy was admonishing us all to be sure to have the outside dogs and cats protected because we had a freeze warning. So I went to bed with the mind set that it was going to be a cold night.

I felt nice and toasty in my beddy by this a.m. and had a real hard time getting up. But I finally did - took Misty outside - and there wasn't a speck of frost anywhere, not even on the roof.

The house was pretty cold though, because I heat it with the wood stove and I don't waste wood by building up the fire before I go to bed. I allow it to burn down. So I made a nice fire, took my garbage over to my daughter's trash cans, then sat here at the computer, intermittently adding wood to the stove. I felt so warm and comfortable that I forgot I have outdoor duties. The tortoises await! This is pretty late for me to be getting out there, but go I must! Cold or not. Gotta' get out there. Yup, the tortoises are probably champing at the bit for food and getting their doors opened. Duty calls. I must go. Have to brave that cold cruel world. ***Jacqui reaches through the screen, grabs Yvonne by the scruff of the neck and shoves her out the door, all the while yelling, "Will you please shut up!!!!!"***


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> Good morning all......we have.....guess it.......RAIN! Just pouring. All flooded again
> I'm going to the travel agency this morning and plan my trip to Disneyland. I'm excited. Christmas at Disneyland what fun, even alone I'll have a blast




Sounds like fun!!! You should invite your sister


----------



## mike taylor

Getting Yvonne out of her cave haha haha good luck . Keeping her on the phone when Maggie was broke down in Texas was a job . Getting her out of the house has to be a career move .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Getting Yvonne out of her cave haha haha good luck . Keeping her on the phone when Maggie was broke down in Texas was a job . Getting her out of the house has to be a career move .



I know it wouldn't happen but imagine those two exploring Disneyland together! 
I think they would have a great time!


----------



## Gillian M

MPRC said:


> @maggie3fan - Let me ease your struggles here! You're on top. We aren't much different down here in Springtucky. I was supposed to go to a wedding today but I am just too [email protected] sick.
> 
> View attachment 193270
> View attachment 193269


Sorry to hear you're sick. Wishes to get well soon.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! !
> 
> Good Morning! ! !


Good evening.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Hell, I'd have more fun alone......but the Disneyland prices have tripled for Christmas. $250 for 2 days tickets for one old lady! So my plans are changing. I was gonna leave my cats with her, but now I've decided to go somewhere closer, Idaho, or Washington. And all the animals can stay here alone. I'll take Maks for the company. Gotta go look t a map.....


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> Hell, I'd have more fun alone......but the Disneyland prices have tripled for Christmas. $250 for 2 days tickets for one old lady! So my plans are changing. I was gonna leave my cats with her, but now I've decided to go somewhere closer, Idaho, or Washington. And all the animals can stay here alone. I'll take Maks for the company. Gotta go look t a map.....



Maggie, what about finding some nice hot springs to soak at? That's something I used to do every thanksgiving.


----------



## MPRC

Oh lawdy, one of my tortoise friends went to CA for the holiday and brought me back *THIRTY FREAKIN' POUNDS* of prickly pear fruit. 

What do I do? Tortoise feast or attempt freezing? Some of them smell a bit off and are mush already so those are all going in the bathtub with all 6 torts for a big messy treat, but that leaves about 25lbs to deal with.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> Oh lawdy, one of my tortoise friends went to CA for the holiday and brought me back *THIRTY FREAKIN' POUNDS* of prickly pear fruit.
> 
> What do I do? Tortoise feast or attempt freezing? Some of them smell a bit off and are mush already so those are all going in the bathtub with all 6 torts for a big messy treat, but that leaves about 25lbs to deal with.



Bring some up here, or tell me where you live and I will IROCket down and get a few and meet you! Or not, ain't no thing.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, my not great grand daughter has just been born. Her name is Kira.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Getting Yvonne out of her cave haha haha good luck . Keeping her on the phone when Maggie was broke down in Texas was a job . Getting her out of the house has to be a career move .



Look even Yvonne agrees with you.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Look even Yvonne agrees with you.



I was staying out of the discussion so I didn't say something to embarrass you.


----------



## MPRC

I just took all of the questionable looking cactus fruit down to the pet store so they could have a feast, there was a lot of smelly bruised crappy fruit that needed to be eaten today and I figured, what better way to get rid of a high volume. 

@maggie3fan - This guy brings me bags of cactus fruit a few times a year, next time I'll let you know when he's headed this way and you can come reap the benefits. Maybe I'll set you up with the guy, he loves tortoises and isn't bad looking for a guy in his 70's  (I'm going to go hide before you swat me with a newspaper for suggesting I play matchmaker)


----------



## theguy67

MPRC said:


> I'm crazy about box cameras. I have to buy them every time I see them. I even shoot with some of them.



BTW, I think I'm about to order one of your vintage cameras. I went for one yesterday, but it was sold.


----------



## MPRC

@theguy67 - Don't forget the discount code "TURKEY20" (expires at midnight) and if you're looking for anything specific let me know! I have about 100 more cameras to shoot and post this month.


----------



## theguy67

MPRC said:


> @theguy67 - Don't forget the discount code "TURKEY20" (expires at midnight) and if you're looking for anything specific let me know! I have about 100 more cameras to shoot and post this month.



You ever find any vintage microscopes or telescopes? Might be outside of your focus (pun intended).


----------



## MPRC

theguy67 said:


> You ever find any vintage microscopes or telescopes? Might be outside of your focus (pun intended).



I don't buy telescopes because of their size, but if I find microscopes, chemistry sets or other science-y things I usually grab them. Currently I don't have anything like that though, it's hard to keep Zeiss microscopes in stock.


----------



## theguy67

MPRC said:


> I don't buy telescopes because of their size, but if I find microscopes, chemistry sets or other science-y things I usually grab them. Currently I don't have anything like that though, it's hard to keep Zeiss microscopes in stock.



Well let me know if you find any microscopes.

In the mean time. I couldn't resist the brown Kodak......lol


----------



## MPRC

theguy67 said:


> Well let me know if you find any microscopes.
> 
> In the mean time. I couldn't resist the brown Kodak......lol



Good choice! I found one of these in lavender purple once and I still kick myself for not buying it.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> I was staying out of the discussion so I didn't say something to embarrass you.


Embarrass Maggie! You must tell now ! It has to be good !


----------



## theguy67

MPRC said:


> Good choice! I found one of these in lavender purple once and I still kick myself for not buying it.



Ha you should have. The black ones look nice, but the brown was very handsome. Now all I need is a safari hat and matching shirt lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> Look even Yvonne agrees with you.



Embarrass me like, you wouldn't ride with me driving? You think I don't know that? That's ok, I know you don't like me......ain't no big thing




MPRC said:


> I just took all of the questionable looking cactus fruit down to the pet store so they could have a feast, there was a lot of smelly bruised crappy fruit that needed to be eaten today and I figured, what better way to get rid of a high volume.
> 
> @maggie3fan - This guy brings me bags of cactus fruit a few times a year, next time I'll let you know when he's headed this way and you can come reap the benefits. Maybe I'll set you up with the guy, he loves tortoises and isn't bad looking for a guy in his 70's  (I'm going to go hide before you swat me with a newspaper for suggesting I play matchmaker)



For this ugly old lady? Hahahah


----------



## Yvonne G

No, embarrass you by wondering why on earth you would even be considering spending money you don't have on a trip that you really don't need. Shall I go on? Remember - I said I was staying out of it. You just couldn't leave well enough alone.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> To find brownies????



To sleep


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Be careful. Scary things happen in cornfields. Better take your ferocious group of doggys with you.



lol those Chihuahuas are pretty tough, just ask Jeff.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Some of the eastern box turtles were out and about today,
> View attachment 193468
> We've had several frosty nights but so far we are having a nice fall. Winter will be here in 3 weeks though.



We have had a really nice fall this year too.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Home Depot Low's or most hardware stores sell it and cut it for you . Good morning people . I'm hanging out in down town Houston today with my pops at the hospital . Doctor appointments all day long . This man never got sick when I was a kid now he's at the doctors all the time . It's hell getting old . How's everyone doing on hump day ?



Yes, it is hell getting old. Hope his visits all went well.


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> But the cold sounds colder in Celsius! We use Fahrenheit in summer to make things sound warm



lol makes sense


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Getting Yvonne out of her cave haha haha good luck . Keeping her on the phone when Maggie was broke down in Texas was a job . Getting her out of the house has to be a career move .



Steven manages though


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening.



Get there! How are you and the big O?


----------



## Jacqui

Darn less then ten minutes til work time again.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> No, embarrass you by wondering why on earth you would even be considering spending money you don't have on a trip that you really don't need. Shall I go on? Remember - I said I was staying out of it. You just couldn't leave well enough alone.



Sometimes splurging on the "unneeded" is what is needed.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all 

It's a little warmer here this morning (-3C) and the trend is warmer still.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning



Morning Noel! How goes your day?


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> It's a little warmer here this morning (-3C) and the trend is warmer still.



Good morning! We are in a cooling trend, with snow perhaps this week. Do you like the cold?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning Noel! How goes your day?


Busy and cold. 
How are you?


----------



## theguy67

Good morning everyone.

Quick question. Does anyone else have dreams of their tortoises escaping? I just woke up from one. Luckily it was one where I found it before realizing it had escape (while finding hatchlings in the enclosure too). I've had several in the past which causes me to mentally go over my perimeter all day lol.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Busy and cold.
> How are you?



cold?


----------



## Jacqui

theguy67 said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Quick question. Does anyone else have dreams of their tortoises escaping? I just woke up from one. Luckily it was one where I found it before realizing it had escape (while finding hatchlings in the enclosure too). I've had several in the past which causes me to mentally go over my perimeter all day lol.



Can't say I have.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Sometimes splurging on the "unneeded" is what is needed.



Thanks Jacqui. It is believed that because I'm poor I can't have a Christmas, no tree, no presents, no company no dinner. So I simply wanted to go somewhere that I can celebrate Christmas. I don't mind being alone. but I do mind being ignored by my family, so I just wanted to take a ride and spend Christmas with a group of good natured strangers. And I have the money to do that as I've been putting a little away all year. All my bills are paid and caught up. But my sister doesn't talk to me very often, or actually listen, so she doesn't know that.
I have one more thing to say, then I will apologize for putting everyone on a bummer. I have not been the same since I lost Bob. I don't care about living and my ex family sure doesn't care about me. So now I'll say good morning and adios. I'm sorry to put my business out on front street, but maybe it needed to be. I'll apologize again, and say good morning all. I'm gone now so you can all chat without me.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Get there! How are you and the big O?


Hi @Jacqui nice to hear from you.

So far so good, except for the freezing cold weather which began-UGH. It is now pouring with rain, keeping both Oli and myself "imprisoned" at home.
How are you back there? Hope all is well.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think I'm going to change my errand-running day from Friday to Thursday. I went today because I was out of dog bones and the stores I shop at, including the post office, were all darned quiet. Got home about an hour earlier than usual too.

We're not going to have a sun today. The day started out foggy, and has evolved into a cold, overcast day. Runny nose weather.

I bought a small turkey at the store today, and a couple cans of cranberry sauce.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I think I'm going to change my errand-running day from Friday to Thursday. I went today because I was out of dog bones and the stores I shop at, including the post office, were all darned quiet. Got home about an hour earlier than usual too.
> 
> We're not going to have a sun today. The day started out foggy, and has evolved into a cold, overcast day. Runny nose weather.
> 
> I bought a small turkey at the store today, and a couple cans of cranberry sauce.


Do not show the cranberry sauce to the turkey.
It will be most upset.


----------



## Jacqui

I was spoiled by my Mom making a cranberry salad (which I never ate), so the canned stuff is not even a poor second place. Glad though, that you enjoy it.


----------



## Jacqui

Pizza Hut pasta for supper, while my clothes dry.


----------



## Jacqui

Do any of you make real hot chocolate? The kind you read about in books. Where you melt chocolate scrapings, not powder from an envelope.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Do any of you make real hot chocolate? The kind you read about in books. Where you melt chocolate scrapings, not powder from an envelope.



No, are you going to try it this year?


----------



## Momof4

Here's one of my favorite tree ornaments. The fireplace has a tree light behind it.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> No, are you going to try it this year?



Only if somebody shares a good recipe. Are you feeling better?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Only if somebody shares a good recipe. Are you feeling better?


----------



## MPRC

I'm sick of being sick. Sick, sick, sick. My sinuses are a mess. There's so much snot. 
Productivity has ground to a halt around here. I need a house wench.  


Also re: hot chocolate, the bf made me some today...from the powder mix. I used to get "drinking chocolate" once a year from "Santa" and it was always ridiculously rich. You have to add Bailey's Irish cream to it to make it better.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


>


Too much work for one cup .


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> I'm sick of being sick. Sick, sick, sick. My sinuses are a mess. There's so much snot.
> Productivity has ground to a halt around here. I need a house wench.
> 
> 
> Also re: hot chocolate, the bf made me some today...from the powder mix. I used to get "drinking chocolate" once a year from "Santa" and it was always ridiculously rich. You have to add Bailey's Irish cream to it to make it better.



Have you ever used a Neti pot? 
Drug stores have them for $12 or so. I also used a saline rinse you squirt up. I had. this for 3 months. It's not fun. I lost 80% of my smell. I can't even smell burnt tortilla in the oven toaster with smoke pouring out or any food cooking. It's really weird. Even dog toots don't effect me! Well a little it does. 
I hope you heal soon.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Only if somebody shares a good recipe. Are you feeling better?




This looks good!! I found it on Pinterest . 
http://pin.it/a-9-Q6N


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning friends


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

So none of you have actually made "real" hot chocolate?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning friends



*waves* Jeff delivered a load to your company in Denver yesterday.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *waves* Jeff delivered a load to your company in Denver yesterday.


Hi Jacqui*waves back*
Nice! I hope they were decent to him


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Good morning all......
I wish jeff would deliver to Oregon.I'd love to meet him....


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Do any of you make real hot chocolate? The kind you read about in books. Where you melt chocolate scrapings, not powder from an envelope.



Why bother when cocoa powder is so much easier?



mike taylor said:


> Too much work for one cup .




EXACTLY!!



AZtortMom said:


> Morning friends



Hi Noel!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, our weatherman missed the mark again. Last night he warned us that this a.m. we were going to be in for freezing fog. So I go out with Misty this a.m. at zero dark thirty, and yes, it's foggy, which means it's really quite warm. I doubt it's much below 40F. 

Today I have the lovely chore of completely cleaning out the tort table in the leopard shed. Last night as I was turning off the lights, I saw that it had red ants in it. I can't see where they're coming from. This table is inhabited by Kim, a three year old deformed leopard that is about the size of a yearling. So Little Kimmy got to spend the night in the house.

I'm going to clean it all out down to bare wood and vacuum it good, then add a layer of DE. Trouble with this, though, is ants come from all angles - from the walls, from the ceiling, etc. so a layer on the floor they can just evade.

After the DE, I'll staple down some sheet plastic and then build it all back in again. There's a shelf of plants on the back wall behind the table, and I'm going to put down ant bait on that shelf. Tom says he has good luck with the Terro ant baits.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Why bother when cocoa powder is so much easier?



Why do you make your own turkey soup or roast your own turkey?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jacqui*waves back*
> Nice! I hope they were decent to him



They were.


----------



## mike taylor

Good day people ! It's Friday! Get to start on my truck tomorrow ! In a few weeks will have a complete rat truck doing burnouts and stuff !


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Good morning all......
> I wish jeff would deliver to Oregon.I'd love to meet him....



I am sure he would enjoy some time spent chatting with you.


----------



## Gillian M

Just want to say......


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## theguy67

Greetings all. So glad its Friday!


----------



## MPRC

I'm going stir crazy. My truck is still down because the BF has been working and figured I didn't need it while I'm sick.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Just want to say......



Hi! *throws snowball*


----------



## Jacqui

theguy67 said:


> Greetings all. So glad its Friday!



why?


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> I'm going stir crazy. My truck is still down because the BF has been working and figured I didn't need it while I'm sick.



sorry, but are you feeling better?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Why do you make your own turkey soup or roast your own turkey?



Apples and oranges.



Gillian Moore said:


> Just want to say......




Hi Gillian.



theguy67 said:


> Greetings all. So glad its Friday!



Every day is Friday to me!


----------



## Jacqui

Got a message that when I get off work, I am to meet atleast one daughter (and her guy) for supper. Less than two hours to go!


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Yvonne!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Hi Yvonne!



Hey there, Jacqui!

My daughter emailed me this picture of her 19lb cat in the $40 cat bed they bought for him:




That's a BIG cat, so I can only imagine how big the bed is. But I CAN'T imagine spending $40 for a stoopud cat bed!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Hey there, Jacqui!
> 
> My daughter emailed me this picture of her 19lb cat in the $40 cat bed they bought for him:
> 
> View attachment 193637
> 
> 
> That's a BIG cat, so I can only imagine how big the bed is. But I CAN'T imagine spending $40 for a stoopud cat bed!




I just saw one very similar for $26 on Amazon. 
Maybe they went to a pet store.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I just saw one very similar for $26 on Amazon.
> Maybe they went to a pet store.



Yeah...she's not computer literate. She goes online via her smartphone, but doesn't really know much about web search.


----------



## Momof4

Best day ever!! I'm getting new tires put on!!


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> Best day ever!! I'm getting new tires put on!!



I just got new ones too...to the tune of $700. Gotta keep the poor old truck going.


----------



## theguy67

I just got back from the gym,..time to relax for the rest of the day.

Anyone have any good movie recommendations (amazon, netflix, or otherwise)?


----------



## mike taylor

Putting some chicken in the smoker for tomorrow . Boy I hate chicken . But that's what my the guys at the shop asked for so that's what I'm cooking . Must feed the guys helping me . But the beer is BYOB nobody tells Mike what beer to drink . Haha can't wait for the morning . Wrenching on cars and hanging out with my brothers . I'm smoking ribs for me . You guys have a great weekend if you don't hear from me . I'll be under a welding hood .


----------



## AZtortMom

theguy67 said:


> I just got back from the gym,..time to relax for the rest of the day.
> 
> Anyone have any good movie recommendations (amazon, netflix, or otherwise)?


West world on HBO go is pretty good


----------



## theguy67

AZtortMom said:


> West world on HBO go is pretty good



I'll look into it. Thanks!


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Why do you make your own turkey soup or roast your own turkey?



I don't.


----------



## jaizei

AZtortMom said:


> West world on HBO go is pretty good



I've slowly started to watch it. But I fall asleep alot


----------



## theguy67

jaizei said:


> I've slowly started to watch it. But I fall asleep alot


I can be pretty pick when it comes to shows too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Best day ever!! I'm getting new tires put on!!



It takes so very little to make some of us happy. 



mike taylor said:


> Putting some chicken in the smoker for tomorrow . Boy I hate chicken . But that's what my the guys at the shop asked for so that's what I'm cooking . Must feed the guys helping me . But the beer is BYOB nobody tells Mike what beer to drink . Haha can't wait for the morning . Wrenching on cars and hanging out with my brothers . I'm smoking ribs for me . You guys have a great weekend if you don't hear from me . I'll be under a welding hood .




Give me a rare steak any day of the week!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Best day ever!! I'm getting new tires put on!!



Now see that would be a downer day for me due to the expense.


----------



## Jacqui

Had a great meal with some of my most favorite people (my two daughters and their guys). My one daughter is talking about going to Ireland and taking me with them.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Give me a rare steak any day of the week!



I do love steak.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Gillian Moore said:


> Just want to say......


Gonna be like that here this week end.....brrrrrr


----------



## Maggie Cummings

theguy67 said:


> I just got back from the gym,..time to relax for the rest of the day.
> 
> Anyone have any good movie recommendations (amazon, netflix, or otherwise)?



The Bucket List.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> It takes so very little to make some of us happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a rare steak any day of the week!





mike taylor said:


> Putting some chicken in the smoker for tomorrow . Boy I hate chicken . But that's what my the guys at the shop asked for so that's what I'm cooking . Must feed the guys helping me . But the beer is BYOB nobody tells Mike what beer to drink . Haha can't wait for the morning . Wrenching on cars and hanging out with my brothers . I'm smoking ribs for me . You guys have a great weekend if you don't hear from me . I'll be under a welding hood .



You're not making beer butt chicken? What kind of Texan are you???? I'm with you on the ribs.......


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Putting some chicken in the smoker for tomorrow . Boy I hate chicken . But that's what my the guys at the shop asked for so that's what I'm cooking . Must feed the guys helping me . But the beer is BYOB nobody tells Mike what beer to drink . Haha can't wait for the morning . Wrenching on cars and hanging out with my brothers . I'm smoking ribs for me . You guys have a great weekend if you don't hear from me . I'll be under a welding hood .


You don't like chicken?!???


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Hi! *throws snowball*


Hi Jacqui. Oh, please don't remind me of snow.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Apples and oranges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gillian.
> 
> 
> 
> Every day is Friday to me!


Good afternoon Yvonne. How are you back there? Hope all is well.


----------



## Gillian M

maggie3fan said:


> Gonna be like that here this week end.....brrrrrr


No snow here YET, however it's extremely cold, and it poured with rain for the past 48 hours.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Hey there, Jacqui!
> 
> My daughter emailed me this picture of her 19lb cat in the $40 cat bed they bought for him:
> 
> View attachment 193637
> 
> 
> That's a BIG cat, so I can only imagine how big the bed is. But I CAN'T imagine spending $40 for a stoopud cat bed!


A cute cat.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## theguy67

maggie3fan said:


> The Bucket List.....



At first I thought you were putting "going to the gym" on your bucket list lol. Good movie though. I decided to watch something mind numbing instead.

Oh and good morning to all!


----------



## Gillian M

theguy67 said:


> At first I thought you were putting "going to the gym" on your bucket list lol. Good movie though. I decided to watch something mind numbing instead.
> 
> Oh and good morning to all!


Good afternoon. (It's 3.10 pm here).


----------



## theguy67

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon. (It's 3.10 pm here).



Where is here? I'm still in bed browsing the web. Thinking about garden/tortoise pen ideas that can be worked on in the winter. Spring can't come soon enough.


----------



## Gillian M

theguy67 said:


> Where is here? I'm still in bed browsing the web. Thinking about garden/tortoise pen ideas that can be worked on in the winter. Spring can't come soon enough.


Oh sorry. I meant Amman / Jordan.

Spring is very far: it's extremely cold here and it poured with rain for 48 hours, almost nonstop. I do not like rain, snow, cold weather, (or anything to do with Winter), however we are in SERIOUS need of water in this "desert" of a country.


----------



## theguy67

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh sorry. I meant Amman / Jordan.
> 
> Spring is very far: it's extremely cold here and it poured with rain for 48 hours, almost nonstop. I do not like rain, snow, cold weather, (or anything to do with Winter), however we are in SERIOUS need of water in this "desert" of a country.



Ahhh. Other side of the world. I am in Texas, and not a fan of the cold weather either, although its been pretty mild here. Just put the tortoises up a couple weeks ago, so its still decent working weather for humans, especially if you're doing a lot of labor. 

I'd like to start growing berries to add to my fruit-plant collection, so I'm thinking about building planter boxes in the tortoise pen, but also need a pen for the hatchlings/yearlings. I also don't want to take up very much ground space.


----------



## Gillian M

theguy67 said:


> Ahhh. Other side of the world. I am in Texas, and not a fan of the cold weather either, although its been pretty mild here. Just put the tortoises up a couple weeks ago, so its still decent working weather for humans, especially if you're doing a lot of labor.
> 
> I'd like to start growing berries to add to my fruit-plant collection, so I'm thinking about building planter boxes in the tortoise pen, but also need a pen for the hatchlings/yearlings. I also don't want to take up very much ground space.


Yep. the other side of the world and a totally different world. 
Lucky you; growing fruits etc. I wish I could do that. However:

a) I live in a flat
b) I cannot afford it; due to the "water issue" we have here, if so I may call it.


----------



## theguy67

Gillian Moore said:


> Yep. the other side of the world and a totally different world.
> Lucky you; growing fruits etc. I wish I could do that. However:
> 
> a) I live in a flat
> b) I cannot afford it; due to the "water issue" we have here, if so I may call it.



I suppose I am lucky. I'm trying to make my tortoise pen work also as a garden for people.


----------



## Gillian M

theguy67 said:


> I suppose I am lucky. I'm trying to make my tortoise pen work also as a garden for people.


I'd love to see it.


----------



## mike taylor

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> You don't like chicken?!???


Let me tell you a tale . When I was growing up I had a big family . We ate mostly chicken because it's cheap . I many good money and I don't have to eat chicken any more. As for beer butt chicken I don't like cooking chicken . Time to get my old bones in gear and start the chopping.


----------



## theguy67

Gillian Moore said:


> I'd love to see it.



I don't want to bombard the chat with pics lol. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/redfoot-enclosure-update.126407/page-3 That page, and the following have recent pics from this past season. So far I have figs, pomegranates, 2 types of grapes, all producing, with a plum tree, and bananas planted. Apparently bamboo is edible too after you cook it, never knew that. I'd like some smaller fruiting plants too. I've been looking at raspberries. Thinking about planter-boxes for strawberries.


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Yvonne. How are you back there? Hope all is well.



I'm fine, thank you for asking. The weather here is pretty nice - good 'working outside' weather. Turtles and tortoises are all ok too.



Gillian Moore said:


> A cute cat.



It actually belongs to my granddaughter who moved back east and left the cat with her mom (my daughter). He's a real brat, and bites you if he's not in the mood to be pet.



theguy67 said:


> Where is here? I'm still in bed browsing the web. Thinking about garden/tortoise pen ideas that can be worked on in the winter. Spring can't come soon enough.



I get most of my work on tortoise yards done in the winter. So easy to work on fences when turtles and tortoises are hibernating!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi all you chatters!

I bought a turkey breast Thursday and am roasting it today. I filled the rib cavity with stuffing and am roasting the breast upside down with lots of butter. Should be ready about Misty's lunch time (11a). Until then, I'll be operating the WeedEater. So much to do. . . so little time!!


----------



## theguy67

Yvonne G said:


> I get most of my work on tortoise yards done in the winter. So easy to work on fences when turtles and tortoises are hibernating!



Right? Every time I dig a hole in their pen, they all come out and look at what I'm doing. Redfoots seem to love freshly disturbed earth. Oh, and don't sit down in there either, they see that as an invitation to socialize with you. Or maybe they're trying to eat you? 

Either way, I plan on doing a lot of masonry work this winter. I need to finish the fountain, pond, and make some planters or raised beds. Have a lot of limestone that was left over from my grandparents house. I'm trying to keep the pen natural looking, while omitting anything that looks too "fabricated" like pots or chairs. Landscape timbers and stone is as far as I want to go with man-made stuff.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Hi all you chatters!
> 
> I bought a turkey breast Thursday and am roasting it today. I filled the rib cavity with stuffing and am roasting the breast upside down with lots of butter. Should be ready about Misty's lunch time (11a). Until then, I'll be operating the WeedEater. So much to do. . . so little time!!


That sounds very tasty - the turkey not the WeedEater


----------



## Gillian M

theguy67 said:


> I don't want to bombard the chat with pics lol. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/redfoot-enclosure-update.126407/page-3 That page, and the following have recent pics from this past season. So far I have figs, pomegranates, 2 types of grapes, all producing, with a plum tree, and bananas planted. Apparently bamboo is edible too after you cook it, never knew that. I'd like some smaller fruiting plants too. I've been looking at raspberries. Thinking about planter-boxes for strawberries.


You can me a PM with the pic, IF you like.


----------



## MPRC

mike taylor said:


> Let me tell you a tale . When I was growing up I had a big family . We ate mostly chicken because it's cheap



This is why I don't like pancakes. I think it may be a tier below chicken as far as "broke food" went. We had "breakfast for dinner" often in the winters because construction work is seasonal in WA.


----------



## theguy67

Gillian Moore said:


> You can me a PM with the pic, IF you like.



There should be plenty in that link I posted.....If it works for you.


----------



## Gillian M

theguy67 said:


> There should be plenty in that link I posted.....If it works for you.


Will see to it. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Saturday


----------



## theguy67

Gillian Moore said:


> Will see to it.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Yeah it might have gotten lost in my paragraph,..I didn't really separate the link from the rest of the text, but it is hyperlinked. Let me know if it works (it contains all the pics) if not I'll pm you some.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, my turkey breast turned out very nice. I've come to realize that I really LOVE turkey and the trimmings. I love the way the house smells while it's cooking. And I love eating the meal. Trouble is, I love it so much I eat way too much. After a helping then another helping, my stomach is full, but my brain isn't. I still want more but there's no room at the inn.

Where is everyone? Christmas shopping?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Well, my turkey breast turned out very nice. I've come to realize that I really LOVE turkey and the trimmings. I love the way the house smells while it's cooking. And I love eating the meal. Trouble is, I love it so much I eat way too much. After a helping then another helping, my stomach is full, but my brain isn't. I still want more but there's no room at the inn.
> 
> Where is everyone? Christmas shopping?


I think it's a common problem from turkey dinners with all the trimmings. You're not alone 

I'm recovering from a shopping day trip to France. It only takes 90 minutes to get there from here with the car on the Eurtunnel train 

Bedtime soon. We got up early!


----------



## Yvonne G

Do you speak French? Or is it easy to communicate in English over in France?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Do you speak French? Or is it easy to communicate in English over in France?


We went to Calais, the border port, and a lot of people do speak English there. 

My spoken French is pretty good, I worked in France as a student for 4 months one summer and we go over to France regularly. I'm a bit rusty and forget the vocabulary sometimes... and get into trouble occasionally because it would appear my accent is good enough for people to assume that I am more fluent that I am


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Gillian Moore said:


> A cute cat.



No Gillian, *THIS *is cute cat. She was 18 pounds in 2014 so I put her on a diet. The vet weighed her yesterday....22 pounds.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I just had more fun! I read an ad in the paper and decided being as nobody would go with me, I took Sam, the 2 yr old Sulcata, and we went and visited Santa. Corvallis Feed and Seed had free pets pix with Santa, and free hot dogs. Now I love me a crisp barbequed hot dog. Lots of people and kids, but not too many to be awful. And everybody made such a deal about Sam, it made me cry. That's what they used to do to Bob, oh man I miss him. But Sam and I had a great time. He got held by 20 different kids, and had his picture taken with almost all of them. They all asked the right questions, and a little 1.5 yr old girl started to cry because she had asked Santa for a 'turtle', so she was positive Sam was her present. I offered them one of the 2 I have for adoption, but when I said Sulcata they ran screaming.
So I have had a pretty fun day. But I could shoot myself for not bringing my camera. So here's a crappy picture of a picture just so you can see what it was like. Even at 13 pounds Sam is too small for the way they had the camera adjusted. And btw, Sam was a perfect tortoise, he didn't bite any kids, didn't pee on Santa and didn't poop in the car, and you can't ask more than that!
I'm sorry it's so blurry, but the photo itself is not blurry...Lacey oh Lacey....help!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> We went to Calais, the border port, and a lot of people do speak English there.
> 
> My spoken French is pretty good, I worked in France as a student for 4 months one summer and we go over to France regularly. I'm a bit rusty and forget the vocabulary sometimes... and get into trouble occasionally because it would appear my accent is good enough for people to assume that I am more fluent that I am



Just curious - when you're speaking French, do you actually think in French or do you first translate in your mind then put it into words?


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I just had more fun! I read an ad in the paper and decided being as nobody would go with me, I took Sam, the 2 yr old Sulcata, and we went and visited Santa. Corvallis Feed and Seed had free pets pix with Santa, and free hot dogs. Now I love me a crisp barbequed hot dog. Lots of people and kids, but not too many to be awful. And everybody made such a deal about Sam, it made me cry. That's what they used to do to Bob, oh man I miss him. But Sam and I had a great time. He got held by 20 different kids, and had his picture taken with almost all of them. They all asked the right questions, and a little 1.5 yr old girl started to cry because she had asked Santa for a 'turtle', so she was positive Sam was her present. I offered them one of the 2 I have for adoption, but when I said Sulcata they ran screaming.
> So I have had a pretty fun day. But I could shoot myself for not bringing my camera. So here's a crappy picture of a picture just so you can see what it was like. Even at 13 pounds Sam is too small for the way they had the camera adjusted. And btw, Sam was a perfect tortoise, he didn't bite any kids, didn't pee on Santa and didn't poop in the car, and you can't ask more than that!
> I'm sorry it's so blurry, but the photo itself is not blurry...Lacey oh Lacey....help!
> 
> View attachment 193711



Santa has very big feet and a very small head!


----------



## MPRC

@maggie3fan - a tip for taking pictures of pictures - back up and ZOOM in with your camera, it takes care of the fact that it can't focus so close....and now I think I know what you were talking about via PM!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Spent some time in a waiting room yesterday, they had the GSN on the TV and almost every commercial break had this in it,

We stopped at a walmart on the way home and as soon as you enter the store there they were, so I had to get one. It does everything that it says it will do in the commercial. Will be up that way tomorrow. If they still have some I will pick up another.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> @maggie3fan - a tip for taking pictures of pictures - back up and ZOOM in with your camera, it takes care of the fact that it can't focus so close....and now I think I know what you were talking about via PM!




Yeah, sometimes I expect people to read my mind, thanks for the advice......


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Spent some time in a waiting room yesterday, they had the GSN on the TV and almost every commercial break had this in it,
> View attachment 193720
> We stopped at a walmart on the way home and as soon as you enter the store there they were, so I had to get one. It does everything that it says it will do in the commercial. Will be up that way tomorrow. If they still have some I will pick up another.



I've been seeing the commercial for it over and over and over until I'm so sick of Magic Tracks I'd never buy it!!!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> I've been seeing the commercial for it over and over and over until I'm so sick of Magic Tracks I'd never buy it!!!!


I hadn't heard of it until yesterday, and haven't seen it on TV since the waiting room.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi all you chatters!
> 
> I bought a turkey breast Thursday and am roasting it today. I filled the rib cavity with stuffing and am roasting the breast upside down with lots of butter. Should be ready about Misty's lunch time (11a). Until then, I'll be operating the WeedEater. So much to do. . . so little time!!



would have been sooooo much easier just to buy it already made.


----------



## Jacqui

Our rain/sniw has turned into all snow. Did not make for a fun trip to work.


----------



## Jacqui

We were talking at work on Friday, how foods you had a lot of as kids, are foods as adults you dislike. Funny to come in here and see the same type of conversation.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Spent some time in a waiting room yesterday, they had the GSN on the TV and almost every commercial break had this in it,
> View attachment 193720
> We stopped at a walmart on the way home and as soon as you enter the store there they were, so I had to get one. It does everything that it says it will do in the commercial. Will be up that way tomorrow. If they still have some I will pick up another.



Never heard of it.


----------



## mike taylor

Got the truck broke down and the floors cut out . A lot of work but it's fun .Look at this beautiful woman working on my truck .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Got the truck broke down and the floors cut out . A lot of work but it's fun .Look at this beautiful woman working on my truck .



She is a beauty.


----------



## Jacqui

Good Sunday to all!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Just curious - when you're speaking French, do you actually think in French or do you first translate in your mind then put it into words?


I can think in French for the basics; the words just come out. 

Because I'm not as fluent as I was I have to think harder about the vocabulary if the conversation gets longer. I do end up mentally translating before speaking.


----------



## Jacqui

*looks around for trouble to get into*


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> *looks around for trouble to get into*


Good morning Jacqui. Are you feeling a little bored?

You could pop over and help us clear our bedroom ready for painting next week if you want


----------



## theguy67

Greetings all. It is 5:51 here and not quite sure why I am awake.


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Jacqui. Are you feeling a little bored?
> 
> You could pop over and help us clear our bedroom ready for painting next week if you want



Only if I get to paint, too.


----------



## Jacqui

theguy67 said:


> Greetings all. It is 5:51 here and not quite sure why I am awake.



Because it's a beautiful new day filled with promises and possibilities, so why waste it sleeping?


----------



## Momof4

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> You don't like chicken?!???




Or pizza!!!!


----------



## Momof4

How is everyone on this chilly morning!! 
We have had very early soccer games this weekend and it's freezing out!! I'll be wrapped in a blanket on the sidelines in a minute! 
It's my son's last game of his soccer career ! After 9 yrs he's done and ready to try football!


----------



## theguy67

Also, this may be a random question, but does anyone know the pH of tortoise poo?


Jacqui said:


> Because it's a beautiful new day filled with promises and possibilities, so why waste it sleeping?



Tell me that Friday evening and I will believe you.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> would have been sooooo much easier just to buy it already made.



But way more expensive.


----------



## theguy67

Quick question. Does anyone know the pH of tortoise poo? I'm looking into using it for manure/fertilizer, but curious of the pH. I can always test it later for certain. Long time ago someone said reptile feces were acidic, but that could be from the urates/uric acid. I'm just curious of the brown stuff.


----------



## AZtortMom

Honestly I never tested it, but I know it's great fertilizer. My hibiscus love it


----------



## JoesMum

theguy67 said:


> Quick question. Does anyone know the pH of tortoise poo? I'm looking into using it for manure/fertilizer, but curious of the pH. I can always test it later for certain. Long time ago someone said reptile feces were acidic, but that could be from the urates/uric acid. I'm just curious of the brown stuff.


I have absolutely no idea. I just put Joe's on the compost heap. 

@Yvonne G was saying the other day that Sulcata poop is somewhat slow to rot down.


----------



## theguy67

I assumed it would be a good fertilizer. I guess tortoises would be much different from other reptiles (snakes/lizards) as they are herbivores. I usually either blast it with a water hose until the pile melts away or dump it on a grow bed for next year's tomatoes.

I never really see urates all that often.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yes I agree with that statement. 
I usually throw away what I don't use.


----------



## AZtortMom

theguy67 said:


> I assumed it would be a good fertilizer. I guess tortoises would be much different from other reptiles (snakes/lizards) as they are herbivores. I usually either blast it with a water hose until the pile melts away or dump it on a grow bed for next year's tomatoes.
> 
> I never really see urates all that often.


Actually they are omnivores...


----------



## theguy67

AZtortMom said:


> Actually they are omnivores...



Generally speaking I label them as herbivores for the purpose of what I'm investigating, at least mine have a herbivore diet. I do offer sources of animal protein but not often.. Compared to snakes and most lizards, they primarily eat vegetation. And from the subject of poop, I mostly see grass in their droppings, so its probably safe to assume their fecal makeup would resemble that of an herbivore when they munch on plants all day. It may depend on the different microbes too. If I took away the grass and gave them more worms, grubs, and meat that would probably change. So perhaps pH would be the same? Cow poo is pretty neutral, although aged manure can be more alkaline.


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Actually they are omnivores...


Depends on the tortoise. 

Many species only eat animal matter by accident. I've never seen my Greek eat animal protein over the decades.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> She is a beauty.



The thing about Lucretia is she's beautiful inside and out. She used to be a model and now she's in Roller Derby. I usually don't care much for strangers, but she is fun and different and my kind of people. Mike is so damn lucky. Actually so is she. It seems like they have a really good marriage, they get along good and Mike doesn't seem to care that she's the boss....lol....... I also should say that Mike is pretty special himself. I really care for them both. Too bad they don't have any room for me. Or lucky for them.....


----------



## theguy67

I guess long story short, I am preparing some blueberry beds for spring, and thought tortoise poo would work perfect since someone told me reptile feces are acidic, but its probably not as simple as labeling an entire group with one characteristic.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

theguy67 said:


> Quick question. Does anyone know the pH of tortoise poo? I'm looking into using it for manure/fertilizer, but curious of the pH. I can always test it later for certain. Long time ago someone said reptile feces were acidic, but that could be from the urates/uric acid. I'm just curious of the brown stuff.




I don't know the PH, but I do know that when Bob was alive I had a spot for his poop. And all the neighbors would come with shovels and buckets in the Spring and we all grew some beautiful stuff. Whatever the PH, it's great fertilizer. I grew, food, flowers and different bushes, and they were bigger and better than Miracle Grow. Use your Sulcata poop without worry.
I dug a hole for the poop and would add old food(tortoise food) and shovel it around regularly. By the time Spring comes around it's just dirt, not familiar poop shapes......


----------



## MPRC

JoesMum said:


> I can think in French for the basics; the words just come out.
> 
> Because I'm not as fluent as I was I have to think harder about the vocabulary if the conversation gets longer. I do end up mentally translating before speaking.



I can remember the few times I dreamed in Spanish. One was almost 5 years after I'd finished my 4 years of high school Spanish lessons. 
Now 10 years later all I can do is order at Subway and ask where the bathrooms are. Use it or you'll lose it, right?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

You have to order in Spanish???


----------



## mike taylor

Thanks Maggie you're not bad yourself . Got the car broke down .Got some cutting to do .


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> You have to order in Spanish???



It's the only way to get it right in Pasco. I drive through the Tricities a lot.


----------



## theguy67

How was everyone's sunday? Just got back from a study session for Chordate Anatomy. I'm going to miss that class....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Look at his pose....Not afraid or shy at all. 
Thanks Lacey!!!


----------



## MPRC

@maggie3fan - Try again, I don't see the pic!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

It's because I copied and pasted. My friend emailed it to me as this Chrome thing wouldn't download it. I freakin give up. But it's now a damn good picture


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## theguy67

Hello AZtortMom,.....Its 4:00 here. Can't sleep!


----------



## AZtortMom

theguy67 said:


> Hello AZtortMom,.....Its 4:00 here. Can't sleep!


Hi there


----------



## Maggie Cummings

SNOW!!!! Just a little....ok, can you see this?


----------



## Momof4

Happy Monday!! 
I'm sick again and so is my daughter so she didn't bring the baby over today. I plan on taking advantage of this free day by cleaning and getting this house in order, it's a mess!
We don't have a spotless house but there is crap spread out everywhere. 
My plan was to do it this weekend but we had soccer and we cleaned the garage instead and hung Xmas lights. 
This morning in between running to the bathroom I spruced up the CDT indoor and took a few pics. He is 18 months old at 521g. 
This is Willow.


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> SNOW!!!! Just a little....ok, can you see this?



Darn, we can't see it! 
I love snow pics!


----------



## Jacqui

Why does a brat cooked by somebody else always taste yummy?


----------



## Jacqui

A long time employee is leaving the store, so they cooked brats and had other goodies for lunch.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Darn, we can't see it!
> I love snow pics!



No, we're having snow, but the picture is of one of my Sulcata visiting Santa.....


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Why does a brat cooked by somebody else always taste yummy?



Because we can never seem to buy the same brand they do. Same for hot dogs. I don't know what brand vendors buy, but my home cooked dogs don't taste nearly as good as bought ones.



Jacqui said:


> A long time employee is leaving the store, so they cooked brats and had other goodies for lunch.



That's about the only thing I miss since retiring. We used to have wonderful food parties!!!



maggie3fan said:


> No, we're having snow, but the picture is of one of my Sulcata visiting Santa.....




@maggie3fan - you forgot to I.D. this cute baby picture. This is Keira, Maggie's great granddaughter.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at Pretend Chat, especially @Jacqui who says "Hi waves."​


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> A long time employee is leaving the store, so they cooked brats and had other goodies for lunch.




Love me some brats!!

I think anything anyone makes taste so much better!


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> No, we're having snow, but the picture is of one of my Sulcata visiting Santa.....




What a cutie!! Congrats Maggie!!


----------



## Momof4

Just been summons to pick up a sick kid from school


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> everyone at Pretend Chat, especially @Jacqui who says "Hi waves."​



Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Just been summons to pick up a sick kid from school



which one?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> What a cutie!! Congrats Maggie!!



ditto!


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Why does a brat cooked by somebody else always taste yummy?


What's a brat?

In the UK brat is a slang word for a child... I assume you're not cooking children


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> No, we're having snow, but the picture is of one of my Sulcata visiting Santa.....


She's gorgeous Maggie


----------



## jaizei

JoesMum said:


> What's a brat?
> 
> In the UK brat is a slang word for a child... I assume you're not cooking children



I'm assuming bratwurst


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Because we can never seem to buy the same brand they do. Same for hot dogs. I don't know what brand vendors buy, but my home cooked dogs don't taste nearly as good as bought ones.
> 
> 
> 
> That's about the only thing I miss since retiring. We used to have wonderful food parties!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @maggie3fan - you forgot to I.D. this cute baby picture. This is Keira, Maggie's great granddaughter.


Let's hope she has a little bit of Maggie with a splash of Yvonne . Then nobody will pick on her .


----------



## mike taylor

Yes it's a type of sausage.


----------



## JoesMum

mike taylor said:


> Yes it's a type of sausage.


Phew! I'm familiar with bratwurst - German for sausage - I've never heard it abbreviated though


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah ,here in America it's OK to cook brats . Haha


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> What's a brat?
> 
> In the UK brat is a slang word for a child... I assume you're not cooking children



only the naughty ones.


----------



## mike taylor

That's why I'd never let you baby sit Jax . You kid cooker ! Haha


----------



## Yvonne G

There's this heater "as seen on TV" that plugs into the wall socket, called 'Handy Heater.' You can buy it off TV and get two for $19.95. Just for the heck of it I looked it up on Amazon and they have it too. . . that is, if you want to pay $42 for one crummy unit:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KRAKJZI/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Thanks everyone......That's one thing I can say good about my family, we have pretty babies with lots of hair. I'm glad she's not funny lookin and bald. Yes group, I am an egotist, haven't ya'll learned that by now?????
And my youngest son, (he's 49) and his partner are paying Amtrak to take me to their house for Christmas. And I'll get to see my sister, and right now I am trying to figure how to smuggle some turtles and 2 Sulcata onto the train......and trying not to be too excited...... woo hoo!!!! yipee!!!! Cool!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Because we can never seem to buy the same brand they do. Same for hot dogs. I don't know what brand vendors buy, but my home cooked dogs don't taste nearly as good as bought ones.
> 
> 
> 
> That's about the only thing I miss since retiring. We used to have wonderful food parties!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @maggie3fan - you forgot to I.D. this cute baby picture. This is Keira, Maggie's great granddaughter.





you got to cook them outside on coals......Keira was born Dec 1.


----------



## Yvonne G

(Maggie's Amtrak trip brings her to Fresno, where her youngest son lives.)


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> you got to cook them outside on coals......Keira was born Dec 1.



None of the hot dogs I buy from a vendor are b-b-q'd, they all come out of a steamer. I don't like any kind of bratwurst.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> There's this heater "as seen on TV" that plugs into the wall socket, called 'Handy Heater.' You can buy it off TV and get two for $19.95. Just for the heck of it I looked it up on Amazon and they have it too. . . that is, if you want to pay $42 for one crummy unit:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KRAKJZI/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20[/QUOTEI





Yvonne G said:


> There's this heater "as seen on TV" that plugs into the wall socket, called 'Handy Heater.' You can buy it off TV and get two for $19.95. Just for the heck of it I looked it up on Amazon and they have it too. . . that is, if you want to pay $42 for one crummy unit:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KRAKJZI/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


I picked one like that at auction a while back. Mine is 400 watts and when I tested it, it worked fine. What I did was make a portable outlet that could be hung up just about anywhere just in case emergency heat was needed somewhere like a tortoise house. I have never used it.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> Thanks everyone......That's one thing I can say good about my family, we have pretty babies with lots of hair. I'm glad she's not funny lookin and bald. Yes group, I am an egotist, haven't ya'll learned that by now?????
> And my youngest son, (he's 49) and his partner are paying Amtrak to take me to their house for Christmas. And I'll get to see my sister, and right now I am trying to figure how to smuggle some turtles and 2 Sulcata onto the train......and trying not to be too excited...... woo hoo!!!! yipee!!!! Cool!


That's awesome Maggie ! Going to your kids house for the holidays ! Tell them all hi from Texas from this bearded red neck . You need family without family we are nothing .


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> And I'll get to see my sister, and right now I am trying to figure how to smuggle some turtles and 2 Sulcata onto the train......and trying not to be too excited...... woo hoo!!!! yipee!!!! Cool!



Go get a doctors note for an emotional support animal? Tell the doc that if he thinks you are mean and nasty now he should see you crammed on a train without Sam to talk to.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> Go get a doctors note for an emotional support animal? Tell the doc that if he thinks you are mean and nasty now he should see you crammed on a train without Sam to talk to.



Too true to be funny....


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Thanks everyone......That's one thing I can say good about my family, we have pretty babies with lots of hair. I'm glad she's not funny lookin and bald. Yes group, I am an egotist, haven't ya'll learned that by now?????
> And my youngest son, (he's 49) and his partner are paying Amtrak to take me to their house for Christmas. And I'll get to see my sister, and right now I am trying to figure how to smuggle some turtles and 2 Sulcata onto the train......and trying not to be too excited...... woo hoo!!!! yipee!!!! Cool!



All right!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> That's why I'd never let you baby sit Jax . You kid cooker ! Haha



and I might snitch a tortoise on my way out....


----------



## Jacqui

Goood daaay TFO!


----------



## Jacqui

I just think it is so great they sent you a ticket Maggie!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> None of the hot dogs I buy from a vendor are b-b-q'd, they all come out of a steamer. I don't like any kind of bratwurst.



Oh but our store makes some wonderful and interesting ones.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> I picked one like that at auction a while back. Mine is 400 watts and when I tested it, it worked fine. What I did was make a portable outlet that could be hung up just about anywhere just in case emergency heat was needed somewhere like a tortoise house. I have never used it.
> 
> View attachment 193912
> View attachment 193913
> View attachment 193914



You're just so inventive! What a good idea. I read the comments about it online and that was one thing most people have against it - the fact that it was stuck in a wall outlet and not really where it was needed.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Goood daaay TFO!



Hi Jacqui! You off today? Going Christmas shopping?

I finally got my WeedEater going yesterday and edged Dudley's yard and knocked down the areas of tall grass where he doesn't graze. Today I think (if it's not windy) I'll fire up the sprayer and get to the weeds along the driveway and out in the pasture.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Jacqui! You off today? Going Christmas shopping?
> 
> I finally got my WeedEater going yesterday and edged Dudley's yard and knocked down the areas of tall grass where he doesn't graze. Today I think (if it's not windy) I'll fire up the sprayer and get to the weeds along the driveway and out in the pasture.



Nopers, Tuesday is normally an 8-4 (or 430) day.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm at stupid work . One day I'll be able to just feed tortoises and build cars all day long . Good morning people .


----------



## MPRC

I'm about to change my name in my father's phone. I'm Lacey, his boss is Larry. They are right next to each other. 5am phone calls are enough to scare the crap out of me. I tend to assume something has gone terribly wrong and I just get a voicemail that says, "Oh sh*t, sorry kid, you're not Larry." ---Thanks for letting me know Dad.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Nopers, Tuesday is normally an 8-4 (or 430) day.



Dang! I'll never get it right. I wrote down S-off, M-8-4?30, T-off, W-1030-7, Th, F, S same as W



mike taylor said:


> I'm at stupid work . One day I'll be able to just feed tortoises and build cars all day long . Good morning people .



Be careful what you wish for. That day is here for me (minus the car thing), and I have a hard time filling the day with actual activities. I do an awful lot of reading.


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise

maggie3fan said:


> No, we're having snow, but the picture is of one of my Sulcata visiting Santa.....


^ what type of tortoise is this?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne,
Mon, Tues, Friday - 8 am- 4 or 4:30
Wed and Sat - 10:30 pm - 7 am


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne,
> Mon, Tues, Friday - 8 am- 4 or 4:30
> Wed and Sat - 10:30 pm - 7 am



Got it!


----------



## Yvonne G

Do you all remember Delaney? She's the one with the cute Elmo avatar? Well I was wondering about her last night and why she hasn't posted since last May, so I emailed to her. I'll share her reply with you:

I'm sorry, I don't check my email too often! 
Oh gosh, you guys don't have to worry about me, I'm still alive  
If I'm being a bit honest, I've been avoiding checking in because I know how much there will be to catch up on. 
I'll be around soon, I miss you all at TFO.

I hope everyone and the torts are well,

Delaney


----------



## Jacqui

Does anybody talk to CTmom I think her handle was?


----------



## Jacqui

Might be going to Ireland..


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening~~


----------



## theguy67

Hello everyone.....Can't wait till Friday!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Dang! I'll never get it right. I wrote down S-off, M-8-4?30, T-off, W-1030-7, Th, F, S same as W
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for. That day is here for me (minus the car thing), and I have a hard time filling the day with actual activities. I do an awful lot of reading.


I read stuff already and enjoy it . If you had a hot rod you could work on it or just go for a drive .


----------



## jaizei

ya, it's hard without structure. It's easy to end up doing nothing and perpetually putting things off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> ya, it's hard without structure. It's easy to end up doing nothing and perpetually putting things off.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> ^ what type of tortoise is this?




Babius cutieus......same species as a gopherus


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I just think it is so great they sent you a ticket Maggie!



me too! I'm just so excited. And someone that I trust is going to care for my animals......and I love riding the train. I'm afraid this will be kinda crowded for me, I get kind of belligerent with the lack of respect in crowds. But Amtrak has arranged for help with my walking and luggage. So I'm going to feel embarrassed and spoiled at the same time. The walking part will happen in a wheelchair. I'll have a crappy seat as the train starts in Seattle. I always want to sit next to the window, so I can put my head on it to sleep. No mouth open or drooling that way. Or I'll snore, oh lordy, I snore loud too......lol

Hey lady, shut your trap!!! hahaha
But it will be dark by the time we get to Shasta, I'll hate to miss that.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Dang! I'll never get it right. I wrote down S-off, M-8-4?30, T-off, W-1030-7, Th, F, S same as W
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for. That day is here for me (minus the car thing), and I have a hard time filling the day with actual activities. I do an awful lot of reading.



I don't read at all anymore, and I find I'm busy all day anyway.....


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Does anybody talk to CTmom I think her handle was?



If I'm remembering correctly, both she and her husband were members, each with their own username. Then for some unknown reason we lost him, and then she slowly faded into the sunset. I'll see if I can find her email address and try to contact her. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I have a few old lawn sprinklers but none as old as this one

It's going up for bid at Friday's auction and I want it, also going to bid on these old irons


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Does anybody talk to CTmom I think her handle was?



That was Erin, ctTortoiseMom. I just sent her an email.



Jacqui said:


> Might be going to Ireland..




WHAT????? That just sends chills up my back. How on earth can you leave your animals? You can't just drop that bombshell and not tell us the story. Come on now, GIVE!



bouaboua said:


> Good evening~~



Hi Steven!!



theguy67 said:


> Hello everyone.....Can't wait till Friday!



Oh yes you can. Try to pace yourself.



mike taylor said:


> I read stuff already and enjoy it . If you had a hot rod you could work on it or just go for a drive .



My favorite thing in the world is working on tortoise pens, but I'm all out of $$ to buy the lumber.



jaizei said:


> ya, it's hard without structure. It's easy to end up doing nothing and perpetually putting things off.




"Structure" is that anything like MONEY? In that case, you're completely correct!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> I have a few old lawn sprinklers but none as old as this one
> View attachment 193983
> It's going up for bid at Friday's auction and I want it, also going to bid on these old irons
> View attachment 193984



Wow. I wonder how old that sprinkler actually is. I have a couple of irons like that. I'll take a picture. BRB...


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> ya, it's hard without structure. It's easy to end up doing nothing and perpetually putting things off.



That's why I make lists. I have so many to do lists it isn't funny. I actually have some of the things crossed off. No, really!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Wow. I wonder how old that sprinkler actually is. I have a couple of irons like that. I'll take a picture. BRB...
> 
> View attachment 193985


Very nice, they are in great shape. I don't have any like yours but I picked up a handle a month or two ago, figuring I'd come across an iron one day.I don't know where I stuck the handle, can't find it right now but I believe it is a little newer than yours, it is a quick release type.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

The UK suddenly got unseasonably warm. A few days ago I woke up to -6C/21F with frost on the ground all day. Today I have woken to +10C/50F (possible high of 17C/63F). This happened December last year and justifies our decision to fridge hibernate Joe for the first time this year. 

Climate change is making our weather very unpredictable


----------



## MPRC

The snow and freezing temperatures are teasing us right now. Its 32f and supposed to rain.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Very nice, they are in great shape. I don't have any like yours but I picked up a handle a month or two ago, figuring I'd come across an iron one day.I don't know where I stuck the handle, can't find it right now but I believe it is a little newer than yours, it is a quick release type.



That's usually MY trick. . . putting something away and then can't find it.

We have a bunch of antique stores along the next street over from our main thoroughfare. I used to wander aimlessly through them about once a month, but since retiring from my job, I no longer have the extra $$ to spend frivolously. Darn. I really love that old stuff. It doesn't have to be valuable, it's the history of it that gets to me.



JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> The UK suddenly got unseasonably warm. A few days ago I woke up to -6C/21F with frost on the ground all day. Today I have woken to +10C/50F (possible high of 17C/63F). This happened December last year and justifies our decision to fridge hibernate Joe for the first time this year.
> 
> Climate change is making our weather very unpredictable



Mornin, Linda. LOL! "Climate Change" You've gone all politically correct on us.



MPRC said:


> The snow and freezing temperatures are teasing us right now. Its 32f and supposed to rain.



You can just keep it too. I'm happy with what we've got here (as long as I've got plenty of firewood!).


----------



## jaizei

Idk if they think calling means that they'll be able to make a persuasive sales pitch, but when I have to submit my phone number to get a quote I'm like 5000% less likely to buy it.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Idk if they think calling means that they'll be able to make a persuasive sales pitch, but when I have to submit my phone number to get a quote I'm like 5000% less likely to buy it.



Ok?


----------



## Yvonne G

So, grocery stores. They buy groceries, produce, etc. and then they have to buy some sort of bag for the customer to take their newly purchased items home in. Cost of doing business, right? 

"They" recently passed a law making plastic grocery bags outlawed. I can understand that, as they're not degrading fast enough when left laying around outside. So the stores don't have plastic bags anymore, but they still have paper bags. I went to the store the other day and was charged 10 cents each for two paper bags to take my groceries home in. They never used to charge for paper bags. The stores no longer have to buy plastic bags for customers' goods, so why are they now charging for the paper bags? They're actually saving money by not having to buy plastic bags anymore. Providing the customer with a means to be able to take their product home should be the cost of doing business.

I object! I most strenuously object!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> So, grocery stores. They buy groceries, produce, etc. and then they have to buy some sort of bag for the customer to take their newly purchased items home in. Cost of doing business, right?
> 
> "They" recently passed a law making plastic grocery bags outlawed. I can understand that, as they're not degrading fast enough when left laying around outside. So the stores don't have plastic bags anymore, but they still have paper bags. I went to the store the other day and was charged 10 cents each for two paper bags to take my groceries home in. They never used to charge for paper bags. The stores no longer have to buy plastic bags for customers' goods, so why are they now charging for the paper bags? They're actually saving money by not having to buy plastic bags anymore. Providing the customer with a means to be able to take their product home should be the cost of doing business.
> 
> I object! I most strenuously object!


A few months back they passed the same law here in Morocco. 
The store owners are not happy, but as i take bags when I go shopping it doesn't bother me. The amount of black bags littering the countryside here is horrendous, so I'm all in favour of it. But the French tried it a while back, found it didn't work and abandoned the idea. I'm hoping Morocco and California can be region leaders and make this work.
I've also heard that many of these bags end up in the ocean where they also cause environmental damage. Apparently, some species of turtles mistake them for jellyfish and eat them. 
But you're quite right about the charging for alternatives nonsense. They're doing that here, too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Br-r-r-r-r-r. I take my trash over to my daughter's house (about a mile away) every Wednesday morning and put it in her rubbish cans because I don't have rubbish service. And let me tell you, Folks!!!!! It's mighty cold out there this a.m. It's so foggy you can only see about a half a block away. Thank goodness cars drive with their lights on or I would never have made it out my street onto the busy street.

And did I mention that it's COLD!!!?



Tidgy's Dad said:


> A few months back they passed the same law here in Morocco.
> The store owners are not happy, but as i take bags when I go shopping it doesn't bother me. The amount of black bags littering the countryside here is horrendous, so I'm all in favour of it. But the French tried it a while back, found it didn't work and abandoned the idea. I'm hoping Morocco and California can be region leaders and make this work.
> I've also heard that many of these bags end up in the ocean where they also cause environmental damage. Apparently, some species of turtles mistake them for jellyfish and eat them.
> But you're quite right about the charging for alternatives nonsense. They're doing that here, too.



Don't get me wrong. I agree with the plastic bag ban (although I have no idea what my kitchen garbage is going to go into now. Those bags were just the right size for kitchen garbage * ). I just don't agree they should charge for paper bags. The lady in front of me in line wouldn't pay the price, so they just loaded up her groceries back into the cart as is - no bag. And she had a LOT. When I got out into the parking lot, I saw her putting them all into the back of her Chevvy Suburban. I can only imagine all that stuff rolling around back there as she stopped and started and turned this way and that. Plus, how did she carry the baby and all those individual items into the house once she got home?

*I'm going to go online and see if I can buy a box of plastic bags. Someone somewhere must have inventory to get rid of.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hah! I can buy a box for about $40. Now if only I had an extra $40 to spend.

https://www.uline.com/BL_5516/Printed-T-Shirt-Bags


----------



## Yvonne G

Or even better yet. $10 a box at Office Depot:

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/525210/Office-Depot-Brand-Thank-You-Bags/


----------



## Yvonne G

So my kitchen garbage is safe now I just have to figure out how to get my groceries home. Just Kidding. I actually have some of those canvas bags, but I always forget to take them with me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Br-r-r-r-r-r. I take my trash over to my daughter's house (about a mile away) every Wednesday morning and put it in her rubbish cans because I don't have rubbish service. And let me tell you, Folks!!!!! It's mighty cold out there this a.m. It's so foggy you can only see about a half a block away. Thank goodness cars drive with their lights on or I would never have made it out my street onto the busy street.
> 
> And did I mention that it's COLD!!!?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I agree with the plastic bag ban (although I have no idea what my kitchen garbage is going to go into now. Those bags were just the right size for kitchen garbage * ). I just don't agree they should charge for paper bags. The lady in front of me in line wouldn't pay the price, so they just loaded up her groceries back into the cart as is - no bag. And she had a LOT. When I got out into the parking lot, I saw her putting them all into the back of her Chevvy Suburban. I can only imagine all that stuff rolling around back there as she stopped and started and turned this way and that. Plus, how did she carry the baby and all those individual items into the house once she got home?
> 
> *I'm going to go online and see if I can buy a box of plastic bags. Someone somewhere must have inventory to get rid of.


No, i understood your position. 
I also have the same problem with kitchen waste. The people here in the medina, including us, don't have dustbins or skips or wheelie bins for rubbish, we just place the trash in plastic bags, tie them up and leave them outside every night to be collected by the donkey's in the morning. What we'll all do when our supplies of bags run out, i don't yet know, but i'm forecasting piles of garbage in the streets.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, i understood your position.
> I also have the same problem with kitchen waste. The people here in the medina, including us, don't have dustbins or skips or wheelie bins for rubbish, we just place the trash in plastic bags, tie them up and leave them outside every night to be collected by the donkey's in the morning. What we'll all do when our supplies of bags run out, i don't yet know, but i'm forecasting piles of garbage in the streets.



And it's not the plastic bags with garbage in them that are causing the littering problem.

Speaking of littering. . . I'm absolutely appalled when I see pictures of beaches strewn with plastic bottles. 

Remember the old western movies and TV shows? The town drunk would finish off a bottle of booze and just toss the bottle aside, to break and scatter pieces of glass all over the road. That's another thing that appalls me. Horses stepping on broken glass? Little kids running barefoot over broken glass? Didn't they even think of such things in the olden days?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> So my kitchen garbage is safe now I just have to figure out how to get my groceries home. Just Kidding. I actually have some of those canvas bags, but I always forget to take them with me.



Pretty soon taking the bags will just become routine. I have taken them for about 5 yrs but sometimes I do forget! 
I love the ones that open up and look like an open box. They sit nicely in the car and don't tip over. 

Amazon has a bunch. I bought some for my daughters for Xmas since they don't really spend money on those kind of things and now that the bags are banned I think they will appreciate them.


----------



## Momof4

@Jacqui 
Girl, don't pass up a trip to Ireland!! We need details!! That's a trip of a lifetime!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> And it's not the plastic bags with garbage in them that are causing the littering problem.
> 
> Speaking of littering. . . I'm absolutely appalled when I see pictures of beaches strewn with plastic bottles.
> 
> Remember the old western movies and TV shows? The town drunk would finish off a bottle of booze and just toss the bottle aside, to break and scatter pieces of glass all over the road. That's another thing that appalls me. Horses stepping on broken glass? Little kids running barefoot over broken glass? Didn't they even think of such things in the olden days?


Nope, I don't think they did. 
People here just drop litter in the streets, most public rubbish bins are stolen or burned.Popular picnic sites are littered with waste, even babies nappies and it doesn't seem to bother most Moroccans. One of the few things i hate about my chosen country.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, I don't think they did.
> People here just drop litter in the streets, most public rubbish bins are stolen or burned.Popular picnic sites are littered with waste, even babies nappies and it doesn't seem to bother most Moroccans. One of the few things i hate about my chosen country.



There are signs all over the place here that littering incurs a pretty hefty fine, however, who are the littering police? Every day I go out with my long handled grabbers and a garbage bag and pick up the litter along the front of my property.


----------



## JoesMum

On the subject of plastic bags this news story has been out in the UK recently about the success of our plastic bag ban

Conservationists herald bag tax impact on beach rubbish - BBC News


> The number of plastic carrier bags found on UK beaches has dropped by almost half, the Marine Conservation Society (MCS) has said.
> 
> The charity's Great British Beach Clean report found just under seven bags per 100 metres of coastline cleaned.
> 
> That is a 40% drop from the average 11 bags found in 2015 and is the lowest number in 10 years.
> 
> The MCS said the drop "vindicates" the introduction of a 5p charge on single-use plastic bags.



I'm surprised about what you said about the bag ban being scrapped in France @Tidgy's Dad. I had no idea. We go over there a lot and plastic bags are just not given out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> There are signs all over the place here that littering incurs a pretty hefty fine, however, who are the littering police? Every day I go out with my long handled grabbers and a garbage bag and pick up the litter along the front of my property.


 and 
Why can't people respect each other and this beautiful planet we live on ?
Goodness.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> On the subject of plastic bags this news story has been out in the UK recently about the success of our plastic bag ban
> 
> Conservationists herald bag tax impact on beach rubbish - BBC News
> 
> 
> I'm surprised about what you said about the bag ban being scrapped in France @Tidgy's Dad. I had no idea. We go over there a lot and plastic bags are just not given out.


Good to hear.
Perhaps people are continuing regardless.


----------



## mike taylor

At South Padre Island they hand out trash bags when you enter the beach as you pay for parking . Then when you drive out there's a trash can . The works ask for your trash to make sure it gets into the trash cans . If they catch you dumping trash you're getting a big fat ticket . All beaches should follow this rule . Our ocean is full of trash . We need to start doing something to keep our trash under control . I hate plastic bottles . When we had glass bottles we could recycle them and make a little money doing it . I remember taking six packs of coke bottles and getting some video game money back in the early 80s . Now it's plastic everything and everyone is getting cancer . You think this can be related ? I think so .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> At South Padre Island they hand out trash bags when you enter the beach as you pay for parking . Then when you drive out there's a trash can . The works ask for your trash to make sure it gets into the trash cans . If they catch you dumping trash you're getting a big fat ticket . All beaches should follow this rule . Our ocean is full of trash . We need to start doing something to keep our trash under control . I hate plastic bottles . When we had glass bottles we could recycle them and make a little money doing it . I remember taking six packs of coke bottles and getting some video game money back in the early 80s . Now it's plastic everything and everyone is getting cancer . You think this can be related ? I think so .


Hello, Mike.
Quite agree. 
We still have the glass bottles for many drinks here and get the bit of money for returning them, gets the kids some pocket money. It still works.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> At South Padre Island they hand out trash bags when you enter the beach as you pay for parking . Then when you drive out there's a trash can . The works ask for your trash to make sure it gets into the trash cans . If they catch you dumping trash you're getting a big fat ticket . All beaches should follow this rule . Our ocean is full of trash . We need to start doing something to keep our trash under control . I hate plastic bottles . When we had glass bottles we could recycle them and make a little money doing it . I remember taking six packs of coke bottles and getting some video game money back in the early 80s . Now it's plastic everything and everyone is getting cancer . You think this can be related ? I think so .



They had a blurb on Entertainment Tonight about The Voice, and I was wondering if your friend is still on, and if so, what is his name?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> There are signs all over the place here that littering incurs a pretty hefty fine, however, who are the littering police? Every day I go out with my long handled grabbers and a garbage bag and pick up the litter along the front of my property.



Didn't you say that the kids at the bus stop litter? You could write the school district a nice letter and most likely they would send an email out to the parents. 
We get them once in awhile about speeding and unsafe maneuvers in front of the school by the residents who live across the street from the school.


----------



## Momof4

It's going to be crazy here in the next few days!!

If I'm lucky, there will be left over stone for the tortoises or a raised garden bed!


----------



## MPRC

@maggie3fan - I just checked my email and look what I found! Here's your pic of Sam with Santa.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> They had a blurb on Entertainment Tonight about The Voice, and I was wondering if your friend is still on, and if so, what is his name?


His name is Sundance and yes he's still on the show . Right now he is filming a commercial. He posted that on facebook today .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Wow. I wonder how old that sprinkler actually is. I have a couple of irons like that. I'll take a picture. BRB...
> 
> View attachment 193985



I too collect old irons, actually any old kitchen implement. But I'm sure I don't have any irons ad beautiful as those. Any idea how old they are? Trade ya for 2 small Sulcata.....


----------



## MPRC

I'm not seeing my post from before, but here's Maggie's Sam with Santa.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I'm so stupid, I was complimenting Len for the irons on that mantle and they are Yvonne's! See how dumb I am? I should have known they were Yvonne's right away from all the dust.
hahaha


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> I'm not seeing my post from before, but here's Maggie's Sam with Santa.
> 
> View attachment 194036


Lacey, I can see them perfectly, thanks so much. Looks to me like Sam is even posing. Any other tort after being held by all those kid would have his head in hiding. But his is way out and curious. The one I'm taking this week end will pee on everybody....lolI'm taking a different species this Saturday for his pix with Santa.
I can still see both, any body else see them?
It's 29 degrees with wind. That means I don't even have to get out of my jammies.....


----------



## MPRC

Now I see both of course. We are considering taking Vern to see Santa since he loves people so much.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Didn't you say that the kids at the bus stop litter? You could write the school district a nice letter and most likely they would send an email out to the parents.
> We get them once in awhile about speeding and unsafe maneuvers in front of the school by the residents who live across the street from the school.



That's a darned good idea. Wonder why I didn't think of that.



Momof4 said:


> It's going to be crazy here in the next few days!!
> 
> If I'm lucky, there will be left over stone for the tortoises or a raised garden bed!
> 
> View attachment 194022
> 
> View attachment 194023



That's what I'm hoping for when they widen the street in front of my house (a retaining wall).



mike taylor said:


> His name is Sundance and yes he's still on the show . Right now he is filming a commercial. He posted that on facebook today .



So he's the Country singer with the long beard. I don't watch The Voice, but I'll have to watch these last few episodes to see how he does.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> I have a few old lawn sprinklers but none as old as this one
> View attachment 193983
> It's going up for bid at Friday's auction and I want it, also going to bid on these old irons
> View attachment 193984



never recall a sprinkler like that, but have a couple of those irons.


----------



## Jacqui

theguy67 said:


> Hello everyone.....Can't wait till Friday!



why?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So my kitchen garbage is safe now I just have to figure out how to get my groceries home. Just Kidding. I actually have some of those canvas bags, but I always forget to take them with me.



Me too. Here you can choose the paper or plastic, but if you want extra ones you pay for those.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> @Jacqui
> Girl, don't pass up a trip to Ireland!! We need details!! That's a trip of a lifetime!!



My youngest daughter and her guy mentioned taking me during our last Friday meet up. Trying to decide dates and which trip to do.


----------



## Jacqui

Going to be either 12 or 9 degrees tonight, depending who you listen to.


----------



## Momof4

Ok, I'm going in!!
It's bathroom cleaning time!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

We just got a winter storm warning, 1 to 2 feet of snow, most where Heather lives with her redfoots. It's 30 degrees with a wind chill of 20 and I'm going out to rake leaves, anybody wanna come help???


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> We just got a winter storm warning, 1 to 2 feet of snow, most where Heather lives with her redfoots. It's 30 degrees with a wind chill of 20 and I'm going out to rake leaves, anybody wanna come help???


Sounds COOOOLLLLLDDDDD! 

I'd pop over and lend a hand, but it's a little far


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Ok, I'm going in!!
> It's bathroom cleaning time!!



You must be feeling better.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> We just got a winter storm warning, 1 to 2 feet of snow, most where Heather lives with her redfoots. It's 30 degrees with a wind chill of 20 and I'm going out to rake leaves, anybody wanna come help???



Have fun. No wind?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> It's going to be crazy here in the next few days!!
> 
> If I'm lucky, there will be left over stone for the tortoises or a raised garden bed!
> 
> View attachment 194022
> 
> View attachment 194023



I thought you already did this.


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> The UK suddenly got unseasonably warm. A few days ago I woke up to -6C/21F with frost on the ground all day. Today I have woken to +10C/50F (possible high of 17C/63F). This happened December last year and justifies our decision to fridge hibernate Joe for the first time this year.
> 
> Climate change is making our weather very unpredictable



Plans to take advantage of the heat wave?


----------



## Jacqui

I finally captured the last outside goldfish a couple if hours ago. I may be needing a new children's wadding pool...


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Going to be either 12 or 9 degrees tonight, depending who you listen to.




That's just crazy talk!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I thought you already did this.



Well, we started last April but time and money were tight!

We hired a guy to finish grading last week and the wall is going up Wed if they guy finishes his other job first. 
Then, we are asphalting the driveway and a parking pad for the 5th wheel. 

My husbands bff who is retired is helping hire and planning.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> You must be feeling better.




Kind of. Stuff has been going around the house. Our tummies are grumbling and I have a bad cough.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> We just got a winter storm warning, 1 to 2 feet of snow, most where Heather lives with her redfoots. It's 30 degrees with a wind chill of 20 and I'm going out to rake leaves, anybody wanna come help???



I thought Heather had a leopard. LaDuke has RFs.


----------



## theguy67

Jacqui said:


> why?



Last test!


----------



## MPRC

The RF herd is locked safely inside the warm house. My winter alert only said 3 inches, but they change it all the time. 

We were supposed to get a massive storm earlier this year that everyone panicked out. Wind and flooding and a real mess and nothing happened. I'll believe it when I see it...


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise

MPRC said:


> The RF herd is locked safely inside the warm house. My winter alert only said 3 inches, but they change it all the time.
> 
> We were supposed to get a massive storm earlier this year that everyone panicked out. Wind and flooding and a real mess and nothing happened. I'll believe it when I see it...


It's supposed to get down in the 20s tomorrow here in Texas


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I thought Heather had a leopard. LaDuke has RFs.




Well you are probably correct as I am positive Lacey has Redfoots, so Heather must have Leo's. You are always so smart.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Have fun. No wind?



Windy as hell now. Makes me want to go take down all my wind chimes. Cold as hell, 26 degrees now, and still no rain, ice or snow.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I finally captured the last outside goldfish a couple if hours ago. I may be needing a new children's wadding pool...



Why do you do that?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Why do you do that?



do what?


----------



## Jacqui

Tis morning!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Tis morning!


Hi Jacqui *waves*


----------



## MPRC

Good night!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## JoesMum

It's morning here Jacqui. It's the middle of the night where you and Noël are!


----------



## AZtortMom

Indeed


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jacqui *waves*



*waves back* Jeff is doing another load, this time to Chicago. How is work going?


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Good night!



Night, sleep well!


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> It's morning here Jacqui. It's the middle of the night where you and Noël are!



Nopers, once midnight strikes, it is a new day, a new morning.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *waves back* Jeff is doing another load, this time to Chicago. How is work going?


Plugging along. 
Lots and lots of packages
How are you?


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO~~


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO~~


Morning


----------



## bouaboua

Wishing everyone have a great day! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> That's just crazy talk!!



Maybe tonight's expected 4 degrees might be worse?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Wishing everyone have a great day! ! ! !



Same to you!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Plugging along.
> Lots and lots of packages
> How are you?



sore. Between still hurting from carrying a sulcata, to the stockers being shorthanded and having to help them at night, this poor old body is objecting.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's raining here. What a big baby Misty is. I got my umbrella, and still in my PJs and robe, opened the back door to take Misty out for her morning constitutional. She went out, but wouldn't leave the porch. I walked out to the middle of the yard and called her, and she hugged my leg and stayed under the umbrella with me.

How can she do that? When I first get up in the a.m. I have to 'go' real bad. There's no way I can hold it. And here she is, an hour now after getting up, and she still hasn't gone outside to pee. I have a doctor's appointment that I have to start getting ready for and will be leaving in about a half hour. If she still hasn't relieved herself she's going to be stuck in the house for more than an hour. I hope she can hold it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> do what?




Catch the goldfish.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> do what?



capture the gold fish.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

We have snow and ice. I'm going into town as I don't believe it's too bad, but it's still snowing, so I think I should go now rather than later.....


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> We have snow and ice. I'm going into town as I don't believe it's too bad, but it's still snowing, so I think I should go now rather than later.....


Fingers crossed the roads stay clear for you Maggie


----------



## Maggie Cummings

JoesMum said:


> Fingers crossed the roads stay clear for you Maggie





thanks.....snowing more now. with little balls of ice....


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> thanks.....snowing more now. with little balls of ice....


Lovely ... Not


----------



## MPRC

No snow here yet, just freezing rain.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> That's a darned good idea. Wonder why I didn't think of that.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm hoping for when they widen the street in front of my house (a retaining wall).
> 
> 
> 
> So he's the Country singer with the long beard. I don't watch The Voice, but I'll have to watch these last few episodes to see how he does.


That's him the fat guy with a beard . That's how we roll in Texas fat and bearded.


----------



## mike taylor

It's getting colder in Houston . They say it's going to freeze tonight and they might be right . Man I hate the cold . Now I've got to cover my ponds and install heat lamps . This is to keep the fish alive . 250 watt lamps on a gfci plug works great to keep my ponds warm . I cover them with a tarp . Then place two fixture under the tarp not above the water . It's stays nice and toasty under there .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> It's getting colder in Houston . They say it's going to freeze tonight and they might be right . Man I hate the cold . Now I've got to cover my ponds and install heat lamps . This is to keep the fish alive . 250 watt lamps on a gfci plug works great to keep my ponds warm . I cover them with a tarp . Then place two fixture under the tarp not above the water . It's stays nice and toasty under there .



What kind of fish are we talkin' about? I never do anything for my feeder goldfish and mosquitofish and they survive just fine, even when there's ice across the top of the pond.


----------



## MPRC

The freezing rain is really coming down right now. I've got the rubbermaid tubs ready in case the power goes out and we need to move the torts to a house with a wood stove. Eugene (and all of western OR, including where Maggie is) just doesn't have enough adverse weather for there to be quick responses in bad conditions. An inch of snow shuts the city down. If the power goes out I expect it to stay out for a while.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> What kind of fish are we talkin' about? I never do anything for my feeder goldfish and mosquitofish and they survive just fine, even when there's ice across the top of the pond.


Gold fish I've already lots five and it's not even that cold . It has to do with how deep the pond is . My pond is only three feet deep . My red ears just slow down . Then come right back to life when the sun comes out .


----------



## Telid

Dallas is


mike taylor said:


> Gold fish I've already lots five and it's not even that cold . It has to do with how deep the pond is . My pond is only three feet deep . My red ears just slow down . Then come right back to life when the sun comes out .


Yeah, it's chilly up here in Dallas. Supposed to be awful tomorrow with the windchill added in.


----------



## Momof4

Thank you for the sweet birthday shoutout @Yvonne G!!
It really made my day!!


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> Thank you for the sweet birthday shoutout @Yvonne G!!
> It really made my day!!



Happy birth-mas from another December baby. Hopefully all your presents come wrapped in birthday paper instead of Christmas wrap!


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> Ok, I'm going in!!
> It's bathroom cleaning time!!


Happy Birthday Kathy! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> capture the gold fish.....



so they wouldn't die during the winter.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> What kind of fish are we talkin' about? I never do anything for my feeder goldfish and mosquitofish and they survive just fine, even when there's ice across the top of the pond.



deferenc is ice on top or if it freezes solid.


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy, happy happy birthday!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all of ya! Mike, it's Friday.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Jacqui

My front screen door this morning.


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie, did you make it safely?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> My front screen door this morning.
> View attachment 194175



Whoa!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Thank you for the sweet birthday shoutout @Yvonne G!!
> It really made my day!!



You're very welcome. I only wish I had put it up earlier in the day.



Jacqui said:


> My front screen door this morning.
> View attachment 194175



A wee might cold, was it?

Howdy all. Hope you all get everything done today you had planned to do!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> A wee might cold, was it?
> 
> Howdy all. Hope you all get everything done today you had planned to do!



About 5 or 6.


----------



## Yvonne G

It was quite pleasant outside this a.m. here. I went out with Misty for her morning constitutional and only wore a light sweater. The cloud cover must be keeping the warm air from the earth trapped.

Today is errand day. I'll be going soon and talk to you all later.


----------



## mike taylor

It's Friday! Going to cut up a good car tomorrow . Drink some beer think about the next move . Hope everyone is warm . It's cold in Houston . It's about 38/40 degrees today . Should warm up a bit . Wanting summer back already . It's going to be a long winter for me . I hate the cold .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> It's Friday! Going to cut up a good car tomorrow . Drink some beer think about the next move . Hope everyone is warm . It's cold in Houston . It's about 38/40 degrees today . Should warm up a bit . Wanting summer back already . It's going to be a long winter for me . I hate the cold .


Bud will shorten winter !


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Might be going to Ireland..


Hi Jacqui. Enjoy it!


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> The UK suddenly got unseasonably warm. A few days ago I woke up to -6C/21F with frost on the ground all day. Today I have woken to +10C/50F (possible high of 17C/63F). This happened December last year and justifies our decision to fridge hibernate Joe for the first time this year.
> 
> Climate change is making our weather very unpredictable


Good evening Linda.

Wow! That warm? Warmer than Amman it seems. Here, maximum temp was 10 deg C and it's expected to drop to only 3 deg C with *FROST* formation... UGH!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Plans to take advantage of the heat wave?


I miss them. (The real ones of course).


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> It's morning here Jacqui. It's the middle of the night where you and Noël are!


Hi Linda. 

And it's 9.05 pm here.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Lovely ... Not


It's anything but lovely when one is to remain at home.


----------



## MPRC

I miss summer.


----------



## Gillian M

MPRC said:


> I miss summer.



Hi. So do I.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone!​


----------



## Turtulas-Len

One tired kitty, This is Kasey, she has been in Seven's chair for hours.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> One tired kitty, This is Kasey, she has been in Seven's chair for hours.
> View attachment 194220



looks totally comfortable


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> One tired kitty, This is Kasey, she has been in Seven's chair for hours.
> View attachment 194220



I love it when I can get to the camera in time to catch shots like this. What a great shot!


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> So, grocery stores. They buy groceries, produce, etc. and then they have to buy some sort of bag for the customer to take their newly purchased items home in. Cost of doing business, right?
> 
> "They" recently passed a law making plastic grocery bags outlawed. I can understand that, as they're not degrading fast enough when left laying around outside. So the stores don't have plastic bags anymore, but they still have paper bags. I went to the store the other day and was charged 10 cents each for two paper bags to take my groceries home in. They never used to charge for paper bags. The stores no longer have to buy plastic bags for customers' goods, so why are they now charging for the paper bags? They're actually saving money by not having to buy plastic bags anymore. Providing the customer with a means to be able to take their product home should be the cost of doing business.
> 
> I object! I most strenuously object!


There were two ballot propositions in California regarding grocery bags. One was outlawing plastic bags, the other was using the funds for selling bags for conservation. That is why they are charging you for paper bags. I'm lucky I'm a packrat and have hoarded plastic bags all these years! I just put a pile of them in the car, but I can never remember to take them into the store with me. As far as I know, you can still buy trash bags and they still provide the produce bags at the store. I wonder what they would do if you took a bunch of those up to the cash register and started bagging your groceries in them, lol!

About a year ago, they put the plastic bag ban into effect for awhile in LA. We bought a bunch of stuff and then were told we would have to pay for the bags. I can't bring myself to pay for a bag on principle so we awkwardly carried the stuff outside in our hands. Just outside the door was a pile of boxes the store was throwing away. We put our stuff in the boxes and took it home.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> It was quite pleasant outside this a.m. here. I went out with Misty for her morning constitutional and only wore a light sweater. The cloud cover must be keeping the warm air from the earth trapped.
> 
> Today is errand day. I'll be going soon and talk to you all later.


It was beautiful today. My thermometer said it got up to 81 degrees! It didn't feel that warm but it was definitely in the 70s.


----------



## theguy67

@MPRC - I reicved my package Monday (Or was it Tuesday), but waited until today to open it as I have been busy all week and wanted a little something to look forward to. 

Its a wonderful antique camera. Makes me want to find other antiques to go along with it. Thanks!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy week-end everyone!

I'm really psyching myself up to clean house today. It really (REALLY!!!) needs it. We're supposed to get rain on and off all this coming week. So if I can't make myself clean today, tomorrow's another day!


----------



## theguy67

Yvonne G said:


> Happy week-end everyone!
> 
> I'm really psyching myself up to clean house today. It really (REALLY!!!) needs it. We're supposed to get rain on and off all this coming week. So if I can't make myself clean today, tomorrow's another day!



I use to hate cleaning, but it may sound crazy, since I moved off on my own years ago I kinda enjoy putting on some music and cleaning up the place (also I only have to meet one person's expectations lol).


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> There were two ballot propositions in California regarding grocery bags. One was outlawing plastic bags, the other was using the funds for selling bags for conservation. That is why they are charging you for paper bags. I'm lucky I'm a packrat and have hoarded plastic bags all these years! I just put a pile of them in the car, but I can never remember to take them into the store with me. As far as I know, you can still buy trash bags and they still provide the produce bags at the store. I wonder what they would do if you took a bunch of those up to the cash register and started bagging your groceries in them, lol!
> 
> About a year ago, they put the plastic bag ban into effect for awhile in LA. We bought a bunch of stuff and then were told we would have to pay for the bags. I can't bring myself to pay for a bag on principle so we awkwardly carried the stuff outside in our hands. Just outside the door was a pile of boxes the store was throwing away. We put our stuff in the boxes and took it home.



I went to the store yesterday and forgot my bags - AGAIN! I have several canvas bags that I bought last year, but I just can't remember them. So last week, before my shopping day, I placed them UNDER my purse so I'd remember them. But when it came time to go, I grabbed my purse and didn't even see the bags. So, once again, I had to pay for bags to get my groceries out of the store. So now look where my canvas bags are:




Of course, you know, if I need my purse between now and next Friday (when I go grocery shopping again), the bags will get moved and I'll forget them once again.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I went to the store yesterday and forgot my bags - AGAIN! I have several canvas bags that I bought last year, but I just can't remember them. So last week, before my shopping day, I placed them UNDER my purse so I'd remember them. But when it came time to go, I grabbed my purse and didn't even see the bags. So, once again, I had to pay for bags to get my groceries out of the store. So now look where my canvas bags are:
> 
> View attachment 194326
> 
> 
> Of course, you know, if I need my purse between now and next Friday (when I go grocery shopping again), the bags will get moved and I'll forget them once again.



Just keep them in your truck. 
My friend forgot hers so after she bought the plastic bags she went back and demanded a refund as she showed them her receipt. One manager later she got her $1 back


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> I went to the store yesterday and forgot my bags - AGAIN! I have several canvas bags that I bought last year, but I just can't remember them. So last week, before my shopping day, I placed them UNDER my purse so I'd remember them. But when it came time to go, I grabbed my purse and didn't even see the bags. So, once again, I had to pay for bags to get my groceries out of the store. So now look where my canvas bags are:
> 
> View attachment 194326
> 
> 
> Of course, you know, if I need my purse between now and next Friday (when I go grocery shopping again), the bags will get moved and I'll forget them once again.


We don't have to supply our own bags. the grocery stores we use have paper and plastic for free. There was places around here that thought about doing what your area is doing and the best argument against it, was how unhealthy it may become using the same bags over and over to carry food in. We have a couple insulated cold or hot bags that we keep in the car, if not put back in the car we would forget them.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Big Charlie said:


> There were two ballot propositions in California regarding grocery bags. One was outlawing plastic bags, the other was using the funds for selling bags for conservation. That is why they are charging you for paper bags. I'm lucky I'm a packrat and have hoarded plastic bags all these years! I just put a pile of them in the car, but I can never remember to take them into the store with me. As far as I know, you can still buy trash bags and they still provide the produce bags at the store. I wonder what they would do if you took a bunch of those up to the cash register and started bagging your groceries in them, lol!
> 
> About a year ago, they put the plastic bag ban into effect for awhile in LA. We bought a bunch of stuff and then were told we would have to pay for the bags. I can't bring myself to pay for a bag on principle so we awkwardly carried the stuff outside in our hands. Just outside the door was a pile of boxes the store was throwing away. We put our stuff in the boxes and took it home.




That has been the law in Oregon for heck, I can't remember, 5 or 7 years (LOL), so I have about 8, pretty, reusable grocery bags, it takes about 6 months to remember to bring them in to the store. I have a big clear heavy plastic one that has NASCAR on it. That's the one I use the most. Obviously...
And my friend Stephanie, was traveling in England and saw this purse sized bag thing that read "Margaret" on it, so I always have it in my purse rolled up small in it's case, but when need it unrolls pretty big. Nice thing to have. I go in to the produce section get one bunch of kale or something and take a bunch of their plastic bags (WT*)(?) and that's what I use for the litter boxes. Kind of a double standard going on there. Maggie's tale of her plastic bag saga. I'm actually surprised that I 'mostly' remember my bag, but I'll always go back to the car and get it, like a good Oregonian


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I went to the store yesterday and forgot my bags - AGAIN! I have several canvas bags that I bought last year, but I just can't remember them. So last week, before my shopping day, I placed them UNDER my purse so I'd remember them. But when it came time to go, I grabbed my purse and didn't even see the bags. So, once again, I had to pay for bags to get my groceries out of the store. So now look where my canvas bags are:
> 
> View attachment 194326
> 
> 
> Of course, you know, if I need my purse between now and next Friday (when I go grocery shopping again), the bags will get moved and I'll forget them once again.



I keep about 10 in the back of my Camaro. Just get into the habit of putting the damn things back in your truck. And buy the $1.50 ones from your store and collect enough bags so if you forget to put the ones back in your truck from your last trip, you still have a buncha bags in your truck. You'll get used to it...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Maggie, did you make it safely?




Thank you so much for being concerned about me. I'm good at ice and snow driving. (and I like it) I put 3 80 pound bags of cement inside the car over my rear tires, gives me traction and away I go.
However, I believe you are talking about my trip to Fresno. I will be taking the train round trip and I'm not leaving until the 23rd. I used to make the trip in 10 hours by IROC-et. The train is taking 22 hours. But I won't mind, what with WiFi and recliner seats....


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> We don't have to supply our own bags. the grocery stores we use have paper and plastic for free. There was places around here that thought about doing what your area is doing and the best argument against it, was how unhealthy it may become using the same bags over and over to carry food in. We have a couple insulated cold or hot bags that we keep in the car, if not put back in the car we would forget them.



I never thought about the sanitation issue. Walmart grocery store and Smart and Final still provide plastic for 10 cents each. It's a heavier, reusable plastic. This is what the Walmart Grocery Store's bags say on them:





But really. . . how many of us are going to wash out a plastic bag and hang it upside down to dry?


----------



## MPRC

I agree with the above posters, as soon as the groceries are unpacked the bags go back into the truck. Problem solved.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> I never thought about the sanitation issue. Walmart grocery store and Smart and Final still provide plastic for 10 cents each. It's a heavier, reusable plastic. This is what the Walmart Grocery Store's bags say on them:
> 
> 
> View attachment 194339
> 
> 
> But really. . . how many of us are going to wash out a plastic bag and hang it upside down to dry?


I wash zip lock bags sometimes. They don't dry well. 
You should probably designate some bags for dry items like cereal boxes and paper towels, and others for wet items that can make a mess.


----------



## Yvonne G

I was running my duster over the little cubby holes in my desk and this was brought out and dropped on the surface:





It's about an inch long. I know it probably has something to do with the computer, but I don't see where there's a portal to shove it into.

Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Looks like a memory card. You may have one in your camera, or a slot to put one.


----------



## Yvonne G

That thought just popped into my mind a minute ago. Seems to me I remember getting a bigger memory card because I could only take a very few pictures. I'll bet you're right. Dang it's hell to get old and not be able to remember anything. I'm going to tape a little label on it so this doesn't happen again.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I was running my duster over the little cubby holes in my desk and this was brought out and dropped on the surface:
> 
> View attachment 194359
> View attachment 194360
> 
> 
> It's about an inch long. I know it probably has something to do with the computer, but I don't see where there's a portal to shove it into.
> 
> Anyone know what it is?


It's an SD card. You use them
In things like digital cameras. 

You need a special slot in your computer/laptop to download the photos or you can buy an SD card reader that you plug into a USB port.

It only holds 256 megabytes. Not very much by modern standards


----------



## Yvonne G

Thanks, Linda. I've put a label on it so next time I 'find' it I'll know what it is. Either that, or I should probably toss it.


----------



## Yvonne G

So a couple years ago I bought this rug 




because when I add wood to the stove I inevitably stir out a klinker or two onto the floor, and it's always a rush to hurry and get them picked up before they burn the carpet. Today when I was vacuuming I found this: 




I guess it's a good thing my carpet melts instead of bursting into flame, huh? Lot of good that rug did me.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Thanks, Linda. I've put a label on it so next time I 'find' it I'll know what it is. Either that, or I should probably toss it.


It's probably dustbin material ... or is that trash can?


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> It's probably dustbin material ... or is that trash can?



I cut my mystery teeth on Agatha Christie (I have all of her over 80 books), so Dustbin is just fine, far as I'm concerned. But around here that would be garbage.


----------



## MPRC

@Yvonne G - That card is almost vintage, haha. It would hold 6 images from my camera. I see why you upgraded!


----------



## JoesMum

MPRC said:


> @Yvonne G - That card is almost vintage, haha. It would hold 6 images from my camera. I see why you upgraded!


I was thinking of you as I said it was dustbin material 

I found a 128meg one in a desk drawer a few weeks ago


----------



## jaizei

MPRC said:


> I agree with the above posters, as soon as the groceries are unpacked the bags go back into the truck. Problem solved.



I've found it easier to just not go grocery shopping.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well group guess what I did today........




Santa doesn't know how to hold a tortoise



I wonder if my parents ever took me to sit on Santa's lap. I sure don't remember if they did, and I've never seen a picture.......Maybe that's why I have to take my animals every year. It makes for a much better picture if the tort is big like Bob was tho. I didn't have as much fun this time, as last week end, too many dogs and not enuf kids. It's the kids that like tortoises. And that comes from a grumpy old lady who does not like children. BUT....
just as I was about to leave this maybe 6-7 yr old, hard to tell, came over to me, and as she asked if she could touch him I was struck by her beauty; blonde with green eyes, just a beautiful face, then when she talked I realized she has Downs. But she had a knowledge of tortoises, she asked what *species* he was I said he was a gopher tortoise, so she says, "then he's an American from mostly the SouthWest." I ended up talking to her for about 15 minutes. God may have given her Downs, but he also gave her an amazing brain. I see a great future for her. It's funny, the older and more ill tempered I get, the more I like kids instead of disliking them so much. I've never liked people. Kids aren't people just yet. Not tainted or evil yet.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Big Charlie said:


> I wash zip lock bags sometimes. They don't dry well.
> You should probably designate some bags for dry items like cereal boxes and paper towels, and others for wet items that can make a mess.



But they do dry well ...you just have to stick them upside down over a broom stick or the vacuum cleaner handle, I do it all the time.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Big Charlie said:


> It was beautiful today. My thermometer said it got up to 81 degrees! It didn't feel that warm but it was definitely in the 70s.



29 here....so quit bragging or you'll have a house guest for the winter.....


----------



## Big Charlie

maggie3fan said:


> 29 here....so quit bragging or you'll have a house guest for the winter.....


You'll have to sleep on the floor...


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> @Yvonne G - That card is almost vintage, haha. It would hold 6 images from my camera. I see why you upgraded!



Yes, after they told me it was probably a memory card for my camera I remembered I took my camera with me last year up to visit my sister, and I was only able to take a very few pictures before it was full. Steven (bouaboua) who was there too, gave me another card with a bigger amount of memory. So that's the old one from my camera. I have now tossed it in the 'dustbin'!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I've found it easier to just not go grocery shopping.



But I have yet to train the tortoises to 'eat out.'


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I got the living room and my office all dusted and vacuumed. Not the best job, but it's at least done. I wish I could afford to have someone come in and do it for me.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Well group guess what I did today........
> 
> View attachment 194365
> 
> 
> Santa doesn't know how to hold a tortoise
> 
> View attachment 194366
> 
> I wonder if my parents ever took me to sit on Santa's lap. I sure don't remember if they did, and I've never seen a picture.......Maybe that's why I have to take my animals every year. It makes for a much better picture if the tort is big like Bob was tho. I didn't have as much fun this time, as last week end, too many dogs and not enuf kids. It's the kids that like tortoises. And that comes from a grumpy old lady who does not like children. BUT....
> just as I was about to leave this maybe 6-7 yr old, hard to tell, came over to me, and as she asked if she could touch him I was struck by her beauty; blonde with green eyes, just a beautiful face, then when she talked I realized she has Downs. But she had a knowledge of tortoises, she asked what *species* he was I said he was a gopher tortoise, so she says, "then he's an American from mostly the SouthWest." I ended up talking to her for about 15 minutes. God may have given her Downs, but he also gave her an amazing brain. I see a great future for her. It's funny, the older and more ill tempered I get, the more I like kids instead of disliking them so much. I've never liked people. Kids aren't people just yet. Not tainted or evil yet.



I'm not so sure that was a popular thing to do with kids back when we were youngsters. There were no malls then, and we hardly ever went with our parents to the big department stores.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not so sure that was a popular thing to do with kids back when we were youngsters. There were no malls then, and we hardly ever went with our parents to the big department stores.


I remember a photo of me with Santa when I was about 3 in the 50s. My husband grew up in the late 40s and early 50s and he remembers visiting Santa. He said his mom used to drive him around town until they found a Santa he approved of. Some of them didn't look like the real one. His mom said those were helpers. Back then, stores did it for free; you didn't even have to pay for the photo. Even when my kids were little, it was free some places.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I don't remember going any place with our parents except the junk yard with Dad. They weren't our friends they were parents who left us to grow up on our own I believe. Except when your mother used to hit me and Roger with a crutch.....ouch!


----------



## Big Charlie

maggie3fan said:


> I don't remember going any place with our parents except the junk yard with Dad. They weren't our friends they were parents who left us to grow up on our own I believe. Except when your mother used to hit me and Roger with a crutch.....ouch!


That's so sad.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> I agree with the above posters, as soon as the groceries are unpacked the bags go back into the truck. Problem solved.



and that would be where they would stay. Plus I never unpack all my groceries.


----------



## Jacqui

All of my pictures with Santa, have me crying


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Thank you so much for being concerned about me. I'm good at ice and snow driving. (and I like it) I put 3 80 pound bags of cement inside the car over my rear tires, gives me traction and away I go.
> However, I believe you are talking about my trip to Fresno. I will be taking the train round trip and I'm not leaving until the 23rd. I used to make the trip in 10 hours by IROC-et. The train is taking 22 hours. But I won't mind, what with WiFi and recliner seats....



Nope, did not mean the train trip. I dislike driving in snow or on ice. With Jeff in the semi, I would go back and hide in the bed, fully clothed in case of accident .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Nope, did not mean the train trip. I dislike driving in snow or on ice. With Jeff in the semi, I would go back and hide in the bed, fully clothed in case of accident .



Then I bet you're very glad you didn't go to Michigan with him, and sorry he had to go. At least I think that's where you said he was going, and the weather was awful. I hope Jeff missed all those big pile ups. He needs to run the 10 in the winter......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Big Charlie said:


> That's so sad.



Nah....I had a good middle class Catholic up bringing and for some reason went bad at 12 yrs. My sister had a completely different experience. 
In our childhood generations, parents were not your friend. It was their job to make you a good person. My father restored and showed classic cars, but I can not ever remembering him dropping me off at the movies or check this out; I grew up in San Francisco and was in speed club at the roller rink. I was 8 when I started I think, and I took 2 buses across the city alone to go skating and came home at 11 or midnight alone on the buses across San Francisco. Sure couldn't do that to a kid today. Not only would the 'parents' not allow it but today's kids wouldn't know how to do it, they don't know how to be independant or self reliant. We were told to go outside and play until we heard her holler for dinner, or until it was dark. We had to figure out how to entertain ourselves. We certainly didn't have the electronics then, that are making isolationists and idiots out of most kids. OK, off my soap box and out of the chat, ya'll can carry on, I'm gone.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Then I bet you're very glad you didn't go to Michigan with him, and sorry he had to go. At least I think that's where you said he was going, and the weather was awful. I hope Jeff missed all those big pile ups. He needs to run the 10 in the winter......



He is playing in wind and snow in WY


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I don't remember going any place with our parents except the junk yard with Dad. They weren't our friends they were parents who left us to grow up on our own I believe. Except when your mother used to hit me and Roger with a crutch.....ouch!



"MY" mother?

I remember going to stores on Mission Street and being left in the car while they went in and shopped. I never got the junkyard experience. Occasionally, when they went into the record store I was able to go in also and choose a record. (for you youngsters, a record is a vinyl disc with ridges and grooves that you would place on a phonograph. The phonograph had an arm with a needle on the end and the needle rode in the grooves on the record and sent the sound through the arm and out the speakers. )







(just kidding. This is even before MY time!)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## MPRC

I had too much coffee this morning. Now I'm bidding in an online live camera auction and my trigger finger is itchy. If you don't hear from me I sold all of my possessions, including my computer to pay for my camera habit. There are over 1,000 items and I've got bids going on about 50 cameras right now.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey



Hi Nick. Are you on Christmas vacation yet?


----------



## mike taylor

Good evening people . Just cleaned up from a day of cutting and grinding . But my old truck is coming around .


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening TFO. 

How's the weekend so far?? It's Monday morning here.......


----------



## mike taylor

No no no talk of Monday on Sunday !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Big Charlie said:


> You'll have to sleep on the floor...



Well, that's welcoming.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> He is playing in wind and snow in WY




Been there done that. Wind scared me more than anything. And WY has got some freakin wind. Oh man he's in my thoughts tonight. 

Morning all. Gonna be a great day! Found another Santa, and gonna take a 6 mth old Sulcata, only I KNOW she'll pee on him. I'll bring a pee pad. In fact I think I'll bring 2 pee'ers......lol lol lol both small Sulcata


----------



## Big Charlie

MPRC said:


> I had too much coffee this morning. Now I'm bidding in an online live camera auction and my trigger finger is itchy. If you don't hear from me I sold all of my possessions, including my computer to pay for my camera habit. There are over 1,000 items and I've got bids going on about 50 cameras right now.


I know the feeling! I collect vintage purses and keychains, and sometimes go crazy bidding. Sometimes I find myself bidding on something just because it is such a good deal; not because I really want it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Nick. Are you on Christmas vacation yet?


Ill be back in California in two weeks. Also 15 days until I'm a grown up.


----------



## MPRC

I wound up with about 65 cameras, but they averaged about $5ea. Some are rare and valuable. All are worth over the $5 paid.


----------



## JoesMum

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Ill be back in California in two weeks. Also 15 days until I'm a grown up.


One thing you realise as you get older... your driver's license may say you're a grown up, but you never actually feel grown up. 

Well I haven't anyway  I may be a bit more wrinkly, fatter, greyer and less fit but 'grown up' is other people and not me. I'm not planning on changing that state of mind any time soon


----------



## AZtortMom

Grown up? What's that?!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Been there done that. Wind scared me more than anything. And WY has got some freakin wind. Oh man he's in my thoughts tonight.
> 
> Morning all. Gonna be a great day! Found another Santa, and gonna take a 6 mth old Sulcata, only I KNOW she'll pee on him. I'll bring a pee pad. In fact I think I'll bring 2 pee'ers......lol lol lol both small Sulcata



Yep, that wind i s deadly, especially hauling a light load.

So did Santa get peed on?


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good evening TFO.
> 
> How's the weekend so far?? It's Monday morning here.......



Are you back in China once again?



russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Ill be back in California in two weeks. Also 15 days until I'm a grown up.



Woo hoo!! So you were a Christmas baby, huh?



Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Hi, Jacqui!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!!! 
What's on everyone's agenda today?

I'm having a laundry folding party!
It could last a couple of hours!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Grown up? What's that?!



sounds like something bad


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!!
> What's on everyone's agenda today?
> 
> I'm having a laundry folding party!
> It could last a couple of hours!



work


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> work



No, it's a party

It's so out of hand! My laundry is in the garage and it's spread out all over the area!! So embarrassing !
I dumped a load on my bed and have shirts on my dresser!! 
This party could last until midnight, way past my bedtime!!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 194520


----------



## Momof4

I thought this was a cool sweatshirt!!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


>




I know right!!
Can you send in your housekeeper?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!!
> What's on everyone's agenda today?
> 
> I'm having a laundry folding party!
> It could last a couple of hours!



I don't mind folding clean clothes. I put them on my bed so I HAVE to do it before bedtime. It's the 'putting them away' that I don't like.

My work agenda is over with. I raked leaves to put on top of the box turtles hibernating places and on the desert and texas tortoises' hibernaculum. Then I walked my 10 laps around the pasture and while I was out there saw how many new weeds are sprouting, so after my walk I fixed up a batch of Round-Up in my sprayer and sprayed both pastures. Now my back is killing me


Momof4 said:


> No, it's a party
> 
> It's so out of hand! My laundry is in the garage and it's spread out all over the area!! So embarrassing !
> I dumped a load on my bed and have shirts on my dresser!!
> This party could last until midnight, way past my bedtime!!



Jacqui meant on her agenda is to go to work.



Momof4 said:


> View attachment 194520



Holy mess, Batman! Good thing you have kids to give you a hand with that!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Yep, that wind i s deadly, especially hauling a light load.
> 
> So did Santa get peed on?



Nope, every tort has been good. But next week end I am taking 2 pee'ers, a 6 month old rescue Sulcata named Melon, and my year old Pansy. Both pee, I can count on it.


Momof4 said:


> View attachment 194520




Holy crap!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I don't mind folding clean clothes. I put them on my bed so I HAVE to do it before bedtime. It's the 'putting them away' that I don't like.
> 
> My work agenda is over with. I raked leaves to put on top of the box turtles hibernating places and on the desert and texas tortoises' hibernaculum. Then I walked my 10 laps around the pasture and while I was out there saw how many new weeds are sprouting, so after my walk I fixed up a batch of Round-Up in my sprayer and sprayed both pastures. Now my back is killing me




Why don't you pick them and feed your tortoises??????


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne, why don't you pick those weeds and feed tortoises???


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi all


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi all



Hi Beautiful!


----------



## MPRC

I've been waiting all frikkin day for 5 different people from Craigslist to come pick up their s***. I'm not happy that so many people will confirm in the morning and then 'no-show' a few hours later. It's so stinkin' rude.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Yvonne, why don't you pick those weeds and feed tortoises???



They're not the right kind of weeds and besides, it's too big a field to allow weeds to grow wild. It would be a big fire hazard in the summer.


----------



## MPRC

2 of 5 Craigslist people showed up. Made $200 so I'm happy.


----------



## Maggie Cummings




----------



## Maggie Cummings

Can anybody see that?


----------



## Big Charlie

maggie3fan said:


> Can anybody see that?


Yes, I can! Santa looks thrilled.


----------



## mike taylor

How about my boy Sundance ! Wow he killed it tonight .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

It's just starting now.......the whole thing has given me an anxious stomach. He'd damn well better win.....



*VOTE SUNDANCE HEAD!!!*


----------



## mike taylor

You're telling me !


----------



## bouaboua

@Yvonne G

I'm in Asia again.....Be how on 23rd! !


----------



## mike taylor

I don't see how you do it Steven . I hate being away from home . But as much as you're gone you have two places to call home .


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Such a beautiful moon this morning.


----------



## mike taylor

Didn't see the moon this morning ,but it's a nice day here in Houston . It's around 70 something degrees . Awesome working weather .


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! Such a beautiful moon this morning.



I THOUGHT it seemed extra light out this a.m. when I took Misty out for her constitutional. We go out before sunrise. But there was cloud cover, so I couldn't see the moon. When I was employed and working, I had to get up about 4:30a in order to get all the animals fed and watered and get myself ready to be at work by 6a. I longed for the days when I would be retired and able to sleep in. Yeah, right.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Didn't see the moon this morning ,but it's a nice day here in Houston . It's around 70 something degrees . Awesome working weather .



so is 16... great for working inside.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> How about my boy Sundance ! Wow he killed it tonight .




Yes, he did!!! I can't wait until tonight!!!


----------



## mike taylor

We aren't going to mma class tonight so we can see if he wins . But I really think he's going to .


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> so is 16... great for working inside.


Too cold for me . I don't think I'd ever would live where it gets that cold .


----------



## mike taylor

My buddy in Montana posted a video of about eight inches of snow . He's been trying to get me to go and visit . No way am I headed to that freaking snow .


----------



## mike taylor

Voice time !


----------



## MPRC

It sounds like we may get snow for my birthday (Thursday) - If we do we are making our hot chocolates and parking (safely) at the base of a tricky hill to watch the Oregon drivers play bumper cars.


----------



## mike taylor

My friend won the voice !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Hey, West Coast.....SPOILER ALERT!!!




mike taylor said:


> My friend won the voice !




Thanks Mike. jeeze


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> Hey, West Coast.....SPOILER ALERT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike. jeeze


You're welcome ! Hahaha We all knew he was going to win .


----------



## Yvonne G

That's great news, Mike. I partially watched the first hour, but couldn't stomach all that music to stay for the last hour. I never did get to hear him. I guess I'm just not a music person.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

You are too, you love Willie. Sundance just played music you were not familiar with.


MPRC said:


> It sounds like we may get snow for my birthday (Thursday) - If we do we are making our hot chocolates and parking (safely) at the base of a tricky hill to watch the Oregon drivers play bumper cars.



You should come up here. I'll make you a cake from scratch. We can have a party for you. Hell I'll even fix a meal that doesn''t say Stouffers on the box........
I've got some cool neighbors, we "might" just even have fun. So there's your invitation.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> You're welcome ! Hahaha We all knew he was going to win .



I'm so happy for him. I thought Billie Gilmore was gonna win. Kinda boring, but good show. Not enuf interaction between the judges, that what I like. I loved it when Blake got drunk and kissed Adam. I mean REALLY kissed him.....oh well, all for this season.
You tell Sundance, I had all kinds of people I would tell, "OK you can vote now", so people who only did it for me voted for Sundance. I had people who don't even watch the show, vote when I'd call them.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I'm so happy for him. I thought Billie Gilmore was gonna win. Kinda boring, but good show. Not enuf interaction between the judges, that what I like. I loved it when Blake got drunk and kissed Adam. I mean REALLY kissed him.....oh well, all for this season.
> You tell Sundance, I had all kinds of people I would tell, "OK you can vote now", so people who only did it for me voted for Sundance. I had people who don't even watch the show, vote when I'd call them.



Well, that's not a compliment. I would feel better if I won on my merit rather than a vote bomb.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Crud, it is so windy that it blew my big Jade plant off the shelf and broke it into a million pieces. It was about 25 years old and weighed about 20 pounds. I HATE this stupid state. Sh*t I babied that plant for so long and it was so beautiful.
I want to live in a state that has sun and nice weather at least some of the time.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Well, that's not a compliment. I would feel better if I won on my merit rather than a vote bomb.



That's how you have to vote, vote bombs are the only way to beat other groups with vote bombs. You're just grumpy. Sundance deserved to win, he was the most versatile singer, and I LOVE COUNTRY!!!


----------



## theguy67

Good morning all...

I didn't realize how productive you can be outside during the winter. Spending all week revamping the tortoise pen.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> You're welcome ! Hahaha We all knew he was going to win .



You do recognize sarcasm when it's written don'tcha?????? "course, I did get on the computer hoping you'd tell so I could go to sleep..........


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> That's how you have to vote, vote bombs are the only way to beat other groups with vote bombs. You're just grumpy. Sundance deserved to win, he was the most versatile singer, and I LOVE COUNTRY!!!


It was fun, and don't put me down for all of the audience doing it the way it's done.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Crud, it is so windy that it blew my big Jade plant off the shelf and broke it into a million pieces. It was about 25 years old and weighed about 20 pounds. I HATE this stupid state. Sh*t I babied that plant for so long and it was so beautiful.
> I want to live in a state that has sun and nice weather at least some of the time.



If it weren't for the big bugs, I'd like to live in Florida. Southern Calif. would be my next choice.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> Crud, it is so windy that it blew my big Jade plant off the shelf and broke it into a million pieces. It was about 25 years old and weighed about 20 pounds. I HATE this stupid state. Sh*t I babied that plant for so long and it was so beautiful.
> I want to live in a state that has sun and nice weather at least some of the time.




I HATE OREGON


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> If it weren't for the big bugs, I'd like to live in Florida. Southern Calif. would be my next choice.


Florida has some BIG bugs too. Walking along the floor of the grocery store. And it's a dirty state. It's hard to go into a supermarket with bugs and so much dirt and dust. They don't clean the store. Florida and Philly too. Awful places.


----------



## MPRC

Come on Maggie, you know that our 3 weeks of summer are delightful. 

Is there anything that can be done for your made plant? Lots of new little jade plants?


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon!


----------



## Jacqui

Got my eye exam done, not the best hour. What have you all been up to?


----------



## Jacqui

Oh yeah, I did my once monthly (or so ) mailbox check and I got cardies!


----------



## theguy67

Jacqui said:


> Got my eye exam done, not the best hour. What have you all been up to?



That reminds me, I need to make an eye appointment.


----------



## Gillian M

Turtulas-Len said:


> One tired kitty, This is Kasey, she has been in Seven's chair for hours.
> View attachment 194220


She's so cute.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good afternoon!


Good evening Jacqui.

"Waves" as you say.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Jacqui.
> 
> "Waves" as you say.


Oh, no she doesn't !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well Lacey, we can cancel my invitation. We have giant ice balls falling from the sky, I drove to the supermarket, and slid my way home. Too much engine, and not any weight. We're suppossed to get 4 inches of slush and snow.....Heck! I should have parked my car on the street. The driveway is on a "bit" of a slant, but if it's icy I can't get out.
Well, I'm going to go put away what Earnhardt ornaments I have left, and toss the tree.......no ranting will even explain my feelings. @Yvonne G There's 14 ornaments left and some balls, instead of the over 100 that was in my collection.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no she doesn't !


Even here Adam!!

Ask-her. I bet she'll say: "Yes."


----------



## Gillian M

I love man!​
​


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> My friend won the voice !



He killed it!! So happy for him and his family!!!


----------



## MPRC

@maggie3fan I appreciate the invite even though the weather is garbage. I'm watching the ice build up on the trucks in the driveway. 

I think I'll bake myself cake cookies with chocolate chips today and gorge on sweets since I'm not going out to get hit by the idiot drivers around here.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Jacqui.
> 
> "Waves" as you say.



*waves back* How are you and O this fine day?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> *waves back* How are you and O this fine day?


So far so good thanks, though SNOW is on its way, and temp is dropping daily.

Such weather keeps me very worried as far as Oli is concerned.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Crud, we've now about 2 inches of ice balls. Any way the balls are falling from the sky with great force.Windy as hell. It knocked over my jade plant, I weighed it, 12 pounds. In order to feed the torts in the shed I have to put on rubber boots, a heavy jacket with hood and try not to fall down the stairs, carrying a container of food and 2 gallons of water. Then I'm taking drugs and laying down. This hip thing is gonna kill me.


oh crap!it's 26 degrees.....freakin cold




*I HATE OREGON*


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Holy penguins Batman!!! It sure is crunchy and cold outside. Even the weather station on my computer says crunchy and cold. I already can't get out of my driveway. Good. That means I can't (don't have to) go any where and my back injury means drugs and the couch. Woo hoo! My kinda day!
Stop thinking what you're all thinking. The drug is a steroid to reduce the swelling in my spinal column. Remember, I don't do drugs anymore. Only the kind that have no fun in them.....lol


----------



## Eric Phillips

Magic number tomorrow is 8 in Ohio.....for the high! Even Frosty says he has chilly balls


----------



## Yvonne G

Here in Central California we're supposed to be getting a big rain storm tomorrow through Saturday. I've got everything battened down. I'm truly glad we don't get winter weather like Maggie and Jacqui do.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> I'm so happy for him. I thought Billie Gilmore was gonna win. Kinda boring, but good show. Not enuf interaction between the judges, that what I like. I loved it when Blake got drunk and kissed Adam. I mean REALLY kissed him.....oh well, all for this season.
> You tell Sundance, I had all kinds of people I would tell, "OK you can vote now", so people who only did it for me voted for Sundance. I had people who don't even watch the show, vote when I'd call them.


That's awesome ! Sundance is the guy you see . Really good person . He let my son and his friend Nick open for him at a football game . Look for more singers from our area to go on tour with him.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> You do recognize sarcasm when it's written don'tcha?????? "course, I did get on the computer hoping you'd tell so I could go to sleep..........


Nope I don't recognize sarcasm . I don't understand slang either. I get made fun of a lot from the wife and friends about it . But I don't care . I'm a straight shooter . I get some stuff but mostly I have to ask what the hell are you saying . Haha


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> He killed it!! So happy for him and his family!!!


My words exactly!


----------



## mike taylor

I just finished cleaning my tortoises ponds out and cleaned all the food trays . My tortoises are doing great in this 70 ish degree weather . But it's supposed to drop down into the forties over the next few days . I hate winter .


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Here in Central California we're supposed to be getting a big rain storm tomorrow through Saturday. I've got everything battened down. I'm truly glad we don't get winter weather like Maggie and Jacqui do.



I swear you and I have the same weather pattern!!! 
You are my forecaster!


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> Crud, we've now about 2 inches of ice balls. Any way the balls are falling from the sky with great force.Windy as hell. It knocked over my jade plant, I weighed it, 12 pounds. In order to feed the torts in the shed I have to put on rubber boots, a heavy jacket with hood and try not to fall down the stairs, carrying a container of food and 2 gallons of water. Then I'm taking drugs and laying down. This hip thing is gonna kill me.
> 
> 
> oh crap!it's 26 degrees.....freakin cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I HATE OREGON*




California Welcomes you! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Or...... even better idea, which is move to this part of China where I'm now. We have sunny, high 70's weather in Dec.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> California Welcomes you! ! ! !



Yes Steven, California welcomes you.
I was born and raised in San Francisco. Moved away from Calif because there's simply too many people. I am hoping our latest ice storm does away with a few of the people here. Most of the population is students at OSU. OSU sucks and is running the Corvallis government. They don't pay taxes. Hewlitt Packard has a HUGE campus here, but they don't pay taxes either. That's just plain wrong. They bring in a large population of young people who cause large traffic jams and because we have a housing shortage...a 2 bd rm apt is over $1000 a month. Also the bars are packed at night with young disrespectful millennials


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Crud, we've now about 2 inches of ice balls. Any way the balls are falling from the sky with great force.Windy as hell. It knocked over my jade plant, I weighed it, 12 pounds. In order to feed the torts in the shed I have to put on rubber boots, a heavy jacket with hood and try not to fall down the stairs, carrying a container of food and 2 gallons of water. Then I'm taking drugs and laying down. This hip thing is gonna kill me.
> 
> 
> oh crap!it's 26 degrees.....freakin cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I HATE OREGON*



be careful


----------



## Jacqui

Well my night has taken a down swing. Was having a slice of ham, when CRUNCH. I broke the two teeth holding my upper crown off at the gun line.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning


----------



## Jacqui

After hearing I will probally be needing laser surgery on my right eye in a couple of months and then breaking off those teeth, I was expecting a third bad thing. Well I may get something bad still, but as I pulled up to the window to buy my Chia tea, I was told the person infront of me, paid for my drink.  Sweet!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning



Get Kiddo! How goes it?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Get Kiddo! How goes it?


It's going well 
It's been very busy, but good


----------



## theguy67

Good morning all...Its getting a bit too cold to work outside today (comfortably), BUT tomorrow is suppose to be 60!!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Well my night has taken a down swing. Was having a slice of ham, when CRUNCH. I broke the two teeth holding my upper crown off at the gun line.




Oh no Jacqui!!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!!
We are expecting 1.50" of rain starting this evening into Friday night! 
So exciting for us!!


----------



## Momof4

This is for Yvonne!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Well my night has taken a down swing. Was having a slice of ham, when CRUNCH. I broke the two teeth holding my upper crown off at the gun line.



Aw heck, darn it! And I s'pose you don't have dental insurance. Didn't you just recently go to the dentist? 



Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Well, it's a "good" morning for me, not so much for you though. 



Jacqui said:


> After hearing I will probally be needing laser surgery on my right eye in a couple of months and then breaking off those teeth, I was expecting a third bad thing. Well I may get something bad still, but as I pulled up to the window to buy my Chia tea, I was told the person infront of me, paid for my drink.  Sweet!



Laser surgery? Did you speak of this before and I just missed it? Do you have a cataract? Too bad you hadn't ordered a full breakfast to be paid for. 

So many of our members are telling of depressing times in their lives. It's hard to be upbeat when so much is going wrong. @Jacqui - have you heard any more about your trip overseas?


----------



## Yvonne G

theguy67 said:


> Good morning all...Its getting a bit too cold to work outside today (comfortably), BUT tomorrow is suppose to be 60!!!



Hi Luke! Cold, Pf-f-f-ft! Put on a jacket.



Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> We are expecting 1.50" of rain starting this evening into Friday night!
> So exciting for us!!



It has just started to sprinkle here. Nothing big, just a light sprinkle.



Momof4 said:


> This is for Yvonne!!
> View attachment 194795



How true, how true!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man...I'm having a heck of a time getting it in gear. It's cold and I'm lazy. I hate taking the tortoise food pans out when it's raining. I've got my hands full with tortoise food and no hand left to hold the umbrella. By the time I'm finished with all the tortoises I'm wet clear through. Oh well, I guess I've got to do it to it. Later. . .


----------



## Momof4

Our retaining wall is done!! It took 3 days and almost 1000 blocks!!
I can't wait for the new asphalt!!
It's the best present ever!!


----------



## Momof4

Here it is at night. Our driveway was pitch black before.


----------



## MPRC

Greetings from the ice kingdom. Hope you're staying safe Maggie! 

We still have power, but we are lucky.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Well my night has taken a down swing. Was having a slice of ham, when CRUNCH. I broke the two teeth holding my upper crown off at the gun line.



Super glue them back in place if it's just one piece. I'm sorry Jacqui. I frequently had the same problem until I had all my teeth knocked out. Best thing that ever happened.

PNW ALERT

Here's Maggie's morning saga..
I see a friend going to town so I wave and tell him to be careful....what? No newspaper???? So I call, wait while it rings for a looong time. Then I get some broad in Indiana who tells me Corvallis is shut down, most businesses are closed and I'll get today's newspaper tomorrow. Really? I cannot and will not drink my morning tea without today's news. So I called Dept of Transportation, asked about the roads, he says they're asking everyone to stay home. Really? They have a dump truck full of lava rock and are getting ready to rock the roads. But that really doesn't do much for sliding. OK. So I start watching to see who left my neighborhood. Our little enclave has a pretty good hill before the entrance. So Acura's were leaving, and coming back in about a minute. I'm still in my jammies and cannot see the hill. Too bad, I'd take my camera. Anyhow, the Caddy goes by and comes back, the Dodge ram goes by, and is gone. OK it's IROC'S turn, I get dressed, all full of myself, my ability to drive and confidence in my car. I go out, fire it up, oh man, I love the sound of those Flowmasters. So I'm in reverse, I have a small burm across my carport, so I give it a hit and over the burm we go and I give it a "little" more gas and we slide fast to the right and I see the carport post coming at me, OMG! But it stops, (glad my Mom taught me to always pee before I left the house). So I go forward straighen it out, ( now aware what I'm dealing with), so over the burm, and very fast to the right and that pole, AGAIN. So I get out and look. There's about 1 inch of crunch ice balls and about 2 inches of flat out ice. I cannot even get out of my driveway. Wish I had, posi-trac Oh too bad, so I grabbed a hot cuppa, and a James Lee Burke book and a lavender afghan and I am out on the couch. Ya hoo! Good morning all. Thank the Lord for ice storms.....

and I'm fine Lacey I hope you are too. Bet Heather really got it, she's in Medford


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Here it is at night. Our driveway was pitch black before.
> View attachment 194816
> 
> View attachment 194817




I like the stairs a lot. The wall is impressive, and I love those blocks. I have a very small wall with the same blocks. Yours is beautiful.....


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Here it is at night. Our driveway was pitch black before.
> View attachment 194816
> 
> View attachment 194817



That turned out great. Love the little guy with his blankie.


----------



## theguy67

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Luke! Cold, Pf-f-f-ft! Put on a jacket.




Lol....Don't worry, I was still mildly productive. Finished the back wall of the fountain, and put in the 80 gallon "planter" for my blueberries. Feels like I've been digging that hole for days! In my spare time I like to browse Ebay and Youtube for gardening ideas for when spring arrives. I'm going to be adding a few inches of top soil to the enclosure/garden as I should have done from the start. BUT this is good. I will be able to throw down what ever grass seed I want in the spring. The torts will still have a nice variety, but I really hate Bahia grass. I'd prefer Bermuda with various weeds mixed in. Bermuda has smaller leaves, stays relatively close to the ground (short), and the tortoises don't seem to like the mature Bahia. I have to go in there with the weed-eater and wack it all down. 

Hopefully I can start the babies' outdoor pen soon.


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> Greetings from the ice kingdom. Hope you're staying safe Maggie!
> 
> We still have power, but we are lucky.
> 
> View attachment 194821




Don't forget to look at your birthday thread


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Here it is at night. Our driveway was pitch black before.
> View attachment 194816
> 
> View attachment 194817




You finished that project just in the nick of time! It's raining, it's pouring, Misty is snoring!


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening! Took a little Russian to it's new home tonight and am now waiting for a truckdriver to show up, so I can eat, shower and sleep.... heavy on the sleeping part


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Greetings from the ice kingdom. Hope you're staying safe Maggie!
> 
> We still have power, but we are lucky.
> 
> View attachment 194821



Great picture. Happy birthday!


----------



## MPRC

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys. This was one of those 'big' ones, but it doesn't feel any different yet. I have some neat pictures of the ice storm to share, but my phone is acting up so they'll have to wait until I know it's going to hold a charge.


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes guys. This was one of those 'big' ones, but it doesn't feel any different yet. I have some neat pictures of the ice storm to share, but my phone is acting up so they'll have to wait until I know it's going to hold a charge.




What 30?!?!


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> What 30?!?!



Yep. And I recently found my first grey hair. And my metabolism jumped ship at 28. Now I just have to wait for gravity to get me, haha.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

We finally have some unwanted cold temperatures with high winds, front yard 16F back yard 17F. Walkers house 77F and 91F, he's happy.


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> Yep. And I recently found my first grey hair. And my metabolism jumped ship at 28. Now I just have to wait for gravity to get me, haha.




You're a baby!! Enjoy your 30's!!
I hate grey hair!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> Yep. And I recently found my first grey hair. And my metabolism jumped ship at 28. Now I just have to wait for gravity to get me, haha.



Holy cats, I'd sell my soul to be 30 again (oh wait, I think I've sold it a bunch before, it's probably not good any more) So happy birthday old lady. I love my grey hair. It's in streaks against darker grey. I think it looks kewl....

Here's Sam and his first meeting with snow, and he still tries to eat the grass, that's a real Sulcata for ya......



I don't think he cared much for the snow. He walked around a bit...



Then he said, nope I'm going in.....


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> You're a baby!! Enjoy your 30's!!
> I hate grey hair!!!


I have more gray. Hair . And I'll never see 30 again !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Isn't this simply the cutest face??? I just love this guy...But he's a digger, so he's always dirty. Covered with dirt.



His mouth reminds me of the lion in The Wizard of Oz", come on (in the lions voice) I'm gonna fight ya come on.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> You're a baby!! Enjoy your 30's!!
> I hate grey hair!!!



*looks at own solid head of grey*


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Jacqui *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

Well no shower last night, the hot water at the truck stop was not working right. Darn really had anticipated that. Having breakfast together instead. Tomorrow is Jeff's birthday, so it's a nice treat.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Jacqui *waves*



Hi Ms AZ! Busy today?


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes guys. This was one of those 'big' ones, but it doesn't feel any different yet. I have some neat pictures of the ice storm to share, but my phone is acting up so they'll have to wait until I know it's going to hold a charge.



I can't even remember 30... Then again I have children older then you lol


----------



## Jacqui

Took today off, to join my two daughters to make cookies. Then the forecast started calling for freezing rain/drizzle . Now unlike Maggie, I am a big chicken **** on bad weather driving, so I cancelled it yesterday (and instead spoiled Jeff). Now the temps are going to stay cold enough, the moisture will fall as snow. Not as bad as the Icey road thought.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Yep. And I recently found my first grey hair. And my metabolism jumped ship at 28. Now I just have to wait for gravity to get me, haha.



My grey started in Jr high


----------



## Jacqui

Just got a call that a semi went off the road due to ice turning into my village.


----------



## theguy67

Good morning all.

Don't you just love it when your morning starts off with a fire ant colony swarming in your tortoise enclosure?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning all!



Hi Jacqui. Here's hoping you have a great day!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Just got a call that a semi went off the road due to ice turning into my village.



It wasn't Jeff, was it?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It wasn't Jeff, was it?



No we met at a truck stop on I80


----------



## Jacqui

theguy67 said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Don't you just love it when your morning starts off with a fire ant colony swarming in your tortoise enclosure?



never had that happen. Sorry, you did.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Jacqui. Here's hoping you have a great day!



Planning on heading home. Hope roads are not iced by then. My day started good, being with the stranger in my life.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> *looks at own solid head of grey*



I love my grey hair, it's white streaks among the dark grey, I think it looks cool. Sorta like the bad lady in 1hundred dalmations or something like that.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, Jacqui, start worrying, I have to go to town today, it's 27 degrees and the ice and snow are all still there....darn!


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> Well, Jacqui, start worrying, I have to go to town today, it's 27 degrees and the ice and snow are all still there....darn!



Sounds like it's going to be like this for a few days. Joy.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Well, Jacqui, start worrying, I have to go to town today, it's 27 degrees and the ice and snow are all still there....darn!



be careful!


----------



## Jacqui

Only about 10 miles more of ice for me to go! *doing happy dance at that thought*


----------



## theguy67

Jacqui said:


> never had that happen. Sorry, you did.



They're all dead now (the ants that is). Now I just gotta dig up the substrate and put new mulch down.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Whew! That was nasty....but I made it. Didn't slide too much. At least I kept it on the road, unlike others I could mention....


----------



## MPRC

Roads are clear here, the trees are still covered in ice.


----------



## MPRC




----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> View attachment 194898
> 
> 
> View attachment 194899
> 
> 
> View attachment 194900



Beautiful and scary at the same time.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> View attachment 194898
> 
> 
> View attachment 194899
> 
> 
> View attachment 194900



The last photo is cool!!!


----------



## MPRC




----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> Holy cats, I'd sell my soul to be 30 again (oh wait, I think I've sold it a bunch before, it's probably not good any more) So happy birthday old lady. I love my grey hair. It's in streaks against darker grey. I think it looks kewl....
> 
> Here's Sam and his first meeting with snow, and he still tries to eat the grass, that's a real Sulcata for ya......
> View attachment 194866
> 
> 
> I don't think he cared much for the snow. He walked around a bit...
> 
> View attachment 194867
> 
> Then he said, nope I'm going in.....
> View attachment 194868




Sam is a cute little thing, isn't he?!?!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> *looks at own solid head of grey*



Not on others, just on me!! It started around 25!


----------



## Momof4

Had a crazy week! 
My grandma passed away, my back is hurting like he**, construction around the yard, swapped bedrooms for my son and the baby, made cookies for the teachers, 
and my son got a concussion on Monday at school playing flag football and I took him in Thursday for headaches! I thought he was sorta faking being sick to stay home. Oops!!
Other than that everything is great! Looking forward to the holiday's!

Loving the bit of rain we got! 
Love all the snow pics you guys are posting!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Had a crazy week!
> My grandma passed away, my back is hurting like he**, construction around the yard, swapped bedrooms for my son and the baby, made cookies for the teachers,
> and my son got a concussion on Monday at school playing flag football and I took him in Thursday for headaches! I thought he was sorta faking being sick to stay home. Oops!!
> Other than that everything is great! Looking forward to the holiday's!
> 
> Loving the bit of rain we got!
> Love all the snow pics you guys are posting!!



Wow. . . that's a lot to process. Hope your son is going to be ok. I thought "flag" football wasn't supposed to be dangerous.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Had a crazy week!
> My grandma passed away, my back is hurting like he**, construction around the yard, swapped bedrooms for my son and the baby, made cookies for the teachers,
> and my son got a concussion on Monday at school playing flag football and I took him in Thursday for headaches! I thought he was sorta faking being sick to stay home. Oops!!
> Other than that everything is great! Looking forward to the holiday's!
> 
> Loving the bit of rain we got!
> Love all the snow pics you guys are posting!!


So sorry to hear about your Grandma 

Having a son with concussion isn't good either - I've been there with mine; a rugby injury in his case 

I hope your back recovers quickly. I find heat helps mine. Can you get single-use heat patches that stick your back in the US? You can buy them in pharmacies and grocery stores over here


----------



## Yvonne G

So my daughter drives over here this a.m. and between the two of us we get Misty into my truck. Back legs on the floor, front legs on the seat. A very uncomfortable-looking position, but I can't budge her any further. I drive over to the vet's office, a half hour drive, and we get out of the truck and walk over to the door. Big sign on the door, "Dr. will be out of the office after Dec. 12th until after Christmas."

So I had to get Misty back into the truck by myself. It took me about 15 minutes and both of us were panting when I finally got her inside.

I have a full size truck and you'd think there would be enough room on the passenger side for a dog, right? No. She's too big to be comfortable in there. And when you're manhandling her into the truck, you're working only with the floor space. And also, when you go around to the back of the dog, the front comes back out.

Whew! I certainly hope Misty's better on her own with no vet intervention by after Christmas. I'm going to the store in a minute to buy some baby aspirin for her.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> So my daughter drives over here this a.m. and between the two of us we get Misty into my truck. Back legs on the floor, front legs on the seat. A very uncomfortable-looking position, but I can't budge her any further. I drive over to the vet's office, a half hour drive, and we get out of the truck and walk over to the door. Big sign on the door, "Dr. will be out of the office after Dec. 12th until after Christmas."
> 
> So I had to get Misty back into the truck by myself. It took me about 15 minutes and both of us were panting when I finally got her inside.
> 
> I have a full size truck and you'd think there would be enough room on the passenger side for a dog, right? No. She's too big to be comfortable in there. And when you're manhandling her into the truck, you're working only with the floor space. And also, when you go around to the back of the dog, the front comes back out.
> 
> Whew! I certainly hope Misty's better on her own with no vet intervention by after Christmas. I'm going to the store in a minute to buy some baby aspirin for her.



What's wrong with Misty. Give her baby asprin. 80 mg is all


----------



## Yvonne G

She's a three-legged dog. . . has been now for 5 days.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OK, this is the third time I am trying to add pictures, and it doubled.......here's another try, and if it won't work, you just won't get to see ok.....Here's my Giant African Rhubarb in the summer.....



And winter



Just some for fun to see.......




And this is why I fall a lot. Have a container full of tort food in one hand and 2 gallons of water in the other, and whoops, there I go!!!!




Just a few for fun, I hope you enjoyed them, especially those of you in Calif with sun.....Be gratefull. I can't get out of my driveway still.......


----------



## Yvonne G

I was thinking about your rhubarb yesterday. I bought a giant only it comes from S. America. I was wondering if I could plant it in the rain forest. Our winters don't get snow and ice, only frost at night, so I should think it would be ok to plant it in the ground. Yours comes back in the spring, right?


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm trying to get up the gumption to go outside and rake leaves. The nice, steady rain we had caused the remaining leaves to fall, so everywhere I look is leaves, LEAVES, *LEAVES!!!








*
And as you can see in the last picture*, *Misty is still a three-legged dog.

Leaves are wonderful, though, because I pile them up over the box turtles hibernating area, and over the desert tortoises and Texas tortoises. The Manouria use them in their nests, but by the time spring rolls around, the leaves are all gone. It's just so darned much work!


----------



## MPRC

@Yvonne G - I'm starting to suspect the same things @Meganolvt mentioned in the other thread. If it is a knee injury then make sure she stays calm and doesn't exercise too much. If you wait too long (months) the tendons and ligaments can tighten and make the leg pretty much worthless which is going to be bad if she also have dysplasia. 

Keep up the supplements and consider adding some form of anti inflammatory. You may even want to call the vets office and see if they have an answering service with suggestions of another vet you could visit - maybe one with an xray machine.


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> @Yvonne G - I'm starting to suspect the same things @Meganolvt mentioned in the other thread. If it is a knee injury then make sure she stays calm and doesn't exercise too much. If you wait too long (months) the tendons and ligaments can tighten and make the leg pretty much worthless which is going to be bad if she also have dysplasia.
> 
> Keep up the supplements and consider adding some form of anti inflammatory. You may even want to call the vets office and see if they have an answering service with suggestions of another vet you could visit - maybe one with an xray machine.



For the tortoises I use the vet who used to be our zoo's vet, but she's now a mobile vet and doesn't have an x-ray machine either. But she would be able to prescribe. And I'm sure she'd be able to feel if it were the knee cap. I've tried, but I don't know exactly where to feel. I don't feel anything moving around on the front of her leg.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I'm sorry Misty is having trouble. There's lots of Vets in your area, call a different one. You're trying that one on Olive aren't you. Petmart has a Vet also. It's not Petsmart It's something like Petmart. No memory. But I'd find a different Vet for this problem. I believe if she's been this way for 5 days, you better suck it up buttercup and go to a different Vet.

Now about your leaves....don't you have a blower? I do and that's what I'd use for all those leaves.....that looks like the kind of work that's just not fun.....

My African Rhubarb grows on the edge of the swamp. It likes it's roots to be wet. I water it everyday Spring and Summer. I think if you can keep it wet, it would do good at your house. I also think it can take the frost.


----------



## MPRC

@Yvonne G - A mobile vet should be able to manipulate the joint and get a good idea of what is going on.


----------



## Meganolvt

And it would be VERY unusual for it to be a kneecap thing (luxating patella) in a large older dog. Torn cruciate ligaments are extremely common, although there are other possibilities, like bone cancer, severe hip dysplasia, coxofemoral luxations (hip joint out), all which require xray to diagnose. Just please don't be giving aspirin, it's not very effective in dogs, can cause ulcers and bleeding, and makes it hard to switch to real dog pain medicines once they've been on it for a while.


----------



## mike taylor

It is 70 out today ,but tomorrow it's only going to be 45 . Crazy Texas weather.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> So my daughter drives over here this a.m. and between the two of us we get Misty into my truck. Back legs on the floor, front legs on the seat. A very uncomfortable-looking position, but I can't budge her any further. I drive over to the vet's office, a half hour drive, and we get out of the truck and walk over to the door. Big sign on the door, "Dr. will be out of the office after Dec. 12th until after Christmas."
> 
> So I had to get Misty back into the truck by myself. It took me about 15 minutes and both of us were panting when I finally got her inside.
> 
> I have a full size truck and you'd think there would be enough room on the passenger side for a dog, right? No. She's too big to be comfortable in there. And when you're manhandling her into the truck, you're working only with the floor space. And also, when you go around to the back of the dog, the front comes back out.
> 
> Whew! I certainly hope Misty's better on her own with no vet intervention by after Christmas. I'm going to the store in a minute to buy some baby aspirin for her.




I'm so sorry to hear about Misty! 
I hope you got her comfortable this evening. Did you find her another vet?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Had a crazy week!
> My grandma passed away, my back is hurting like he**, construction around the yard, swapped bedrooms for my son and the baby, made cookies for the teachers,
> and my son got a concussion on Monday at school playing flag football and I took him in Thursday for headaches! I thought he was sorta faking being sick to stay home. Oops!!
> Other than that everything is great! Looking forward to the holiday's!
> 
> Loving the bit of rain we got!
> Love all the snow pics you guys are posting!!



Sorry about Grandma. Is your back and your son both better?


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> So sorry to hear about your Grandma
> 
> Having a son with concussion isn't good either - I've been there with mine; a rugby injury in his case
> 
> I hope your back recovers quickly. I find heat helps mine. Can you get single-use heat patches that stick your back in the US? You can buy them in pharmacies and grocery stores over here
> View attachment 194923
> 
> View attachment 194924



so these actually work well?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So my daughter drives over here this a.m. and between the two of us we get Misty into my truck. Back legs on the floor, front legs on the seat. A very uncomfortable-looking position, but I can't budge her any further. I drive over to the vet's office, a half hour drive, and we get out of the truck and walk over to the door. Big sign on the door, "Dr. will be out of the office after Dec. 12th until after Christmas."
> 
> So I had to get Misty back into the truck by myself. It took me about 15 minutes and both of us were panting when I finally got her inside.
> 
> I have a full size truck and you'd think there would be enough room on the passenger side for a dog, right? No. She's too big to be comfortable in there. And when you're manhandling her into the truck, you're working only with the floor space. And also, when you go around to the back of the dog, the front comes back out.
> 
> Whew! I certainly hope Misty's better on her own with no vet intervention by after Christmas. I'm going to the store in a minute to buy some baby aspirin for her.



I missed something, what's wrong with her?


----------



## MPRC

@Jacqui - Misty has a bum leg.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Sorry about Grandma. Is your back and your son both better?



Thank you. 
My back is better but I still get annoying shooting pains. I just have to ice, stretch and be cautious of my movements. 
My son doesn't have headaches but he has to rest during this holiday break.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> so these actually work well?




They seem to make it feel better for a short time. I think they're worth it.
I use Icy Hot or SalonPas. The latter hurts when you rip the patch off.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> so these actually work well?


They do for me. They're not cheap so you don't want to be using them for more than 3 or 4 days, but if you can get it over the right spot as soon as you get up in the morning it seems to reduce the spasms. 

Obviously they don't fix the underlying cause, but if all that's needed is a short period of time without spasms so you can heal then they're good. 

I end up back at my physiotherapist/osteopath if it's really severe.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> It is 70 out today ,but tomorrow it's only going to be 45 . Crazy Texas weather.


 

It's 17 degrees here right now and will be 26 today.....Happy Sunday chatterers


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Using a heat pad would do the same thing and be cheaper, becuse I know you Jacqui have one in your closet. When I had my accident I was using a tens unit, that where they got that Salon Pas etc. It was a professional unit that didn't do crap, thSalon Pas cost close to $50 here. Use a heating pad, and take the day off....Lay around and do nothing. Give your back a rest.

Those are the orders from my Doc, on Friday. My spinal cord is swollen from falling down those damn stairs again. But his orders are a heating pad, and don't get off the couch. I'm getting ready for church.
Jacqui, I'd try the heating pad before you go spend that money.
Well, all you have a great day. I'll say adios this am so the rest of you can chat.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Using a heat pad would do the same thing and be cheaper, becuse I know you Jacqui have one in your closet. When I had my accident I was using a tens unit, that where they got that Salon Pas etc. It was a professional unit that didn't do crap, thSalon Pas cost close to $50 here. Use a heating pad, and take the day off....Lay around and do nothing. Give your back a rest.
> 
> Those are the orders from my Doc, on Friday. My spinal cord is swollen from falling down those damn stairs again. But his orders are a heating pad, and don't get off the couch. I'm getting ready for church.
> Jacqui, I'd try the heating pad before you go spend that money.
> Well, all you have a great day. I'll say adios this am so the rest of you can chat.



Actually I don't have a heating pad. I bought one a few years ago for some kittens, but have never used one.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Actually I don't have a hearing pad. I bought one a few years ago for some kittens, but have never used one.



Actually a (h e a t i n g) pad would work better than a hearing pad. Then go buy one they're about $10 I have to lay on one all damn day. I hurt my spinal cord weedeating.


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> Using a heat pad would do the same thing and be cheaper, becuse I know you Jacqui have one in your closet. When I had my accident I was using a tens unit, that where they got that Salon Pas etc. It was a professional unit that didn't do crap, thSalon Pas cost close to $50 here. Use a heating pad, and take the day off....Lay around and do nothing. Give your back a rest.
> 
> Those are the orders from my Doc, on Friday. My spinal cord is swollen from falling down those damn stairs again. But his orders are a heating pad, and don't get off the couch. I'm getting ready for church.
> Jacqui, I'd try the heating pad before you go spend that money.
> Well, all you have a great day. I'll say adios this am so the rest of you can chat.




Dang, where are you buying your SalonPas? I buy a pack of six for about $12 or so at the grocery store.


----------



## Momof4

How is Misty Yvonne?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Actually a (h e a t i n g) pad would work better than a hearing pad. Then go buy one they're about $10 I have to lay on one all damn day. I hurt my spinal cord weedeating.



spell check prefers hearing pad


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I'm sorry Misty is having trouble. There's lots of Vets in your area, call a different one. You're trying that one on Olive aren't you. Petmart has a Vet also. It's not Petsmart It's something like Petmart. No memory. But I'd find a different Vet for this problem. I believe if she's been this way for 5 days, you better suck it up buttercup and go to a different Vet.
> 
> Now about your leaves....don't you have a blower? I do and that's what I'd use for all those leaves.....that looks like the kind of work that's just not fun.....
> 
> My African Rhubarb grows on the edge of the swamp. It likes it's roots to be wet. I water it everyday Spring and Summer. I think if you can keep it wet, it would do good at your house. I also think it can take the frost.



I've been going to, first, Dr. Otto Suda, since 1956. Then to his son, who took over the practice since 1975. Dr. Mike is a very good vet. He has been able to keep his prices down in the reasonable range and he's not one to advise brain surgery for a hangnail. Years ago when I had a doberman with a real bad skin condition I took her around to a few different vets in my area trying to find something that would help her stop itching. Dr. Suda had told me it was a flea allergy, but, of course, I knew better than he that I didn't have fleas. So off I went. Every one of those other doctors wanted to do real expensive things and real expensive medications to help the dog. And, guess what? In the end, it was a flea allergy. All it took was ONE flea and poor Sophie was in itch hell. I trust Dr. Suda. I'll try to make Misty comfortable until I can get in to see him.

The leaves are wet and too many. My leaf blower doesn't do a good job. And besides that, I prefer to rake them over blowing them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Misty!
> I hope you got her comfortable this evening. Did you find her another vet?



No, I'm waiting for my vet to get back from vacation.



Jacqui said:


> I missed something, what's wrong with her?



She had a crazy streak out in the pasture and the next day (and each of the 6 successive days) she couldn't get out of bed and once up couldn't put her back leg down to support weight.



Momof4 said:


> How is Misty Yvonne?



Still the same - a three legged dog that has much trouble squatting or getting up or down.


----------



## Yvonne G

Misty is a big girl and there are some areas on her body that she can't reach. So when she has a flea above her hips, or an itch in that area, she does the Timmy's-in-the-well thing. She stands there looking at me and barking. So I go get the flea comb, and sure enough, she had a flea.

I was bringing firewood up to the front porch this a.m. and while I was stacking it she kept telling me that Timmy was in the well. So we went in the house and I combed her and, what a liar! There are no fleas on that dog. But she was sort of looking at her gimpy leg when she barked, so I'm wondering if whatever she pulled the other day is starting to heal and itches or burns.


----------



## Yvonne G

I had planned on spending the morning raking up leaves for the box turtles, but when I went into the leopard shed to feed and water, it was cold in there. So instead of raking I went around to all the sheds and checked the timers and bulbs. I spent about an hour in the leopard shed rearranging the cords and fixtures so the tortoises would get maximum benefit from the lights/heat. All the other sheds were ok, timers ok, bulbs ok. Then I brought up a couple loads of firewood, and now it's time to feed Misty. Another day shot. At this rate, I'll have to live to 100 in order to get all my work caught up.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Dang, where are you buying your SalonPas? I buy a pack of six for about $12 or so at the grocery store.




I don't buy them. I was waiting in line at the pharmacy and saw them on the shelf. I have chronic regional pain syndrome, and it was a Workmans Comp case, so they've done everything possible to fix me. But after my accident the Dr when I complained my hand wouldn't work, I'm dizzy and a bunch of other symptoms, told me to "cowboy up". I walked around for 9 months with a undiogonosed broken neck and the same doc fixed my broken wrist wrong, so I've mostly lost the use of my right hand and arm. I take drugs to rid me of the pain. I tried the tens unit and that did nothing. So I know Salon Pas wouldn't work for me. The pain can be severe I've had the broken neck and 15 concussions. I get dizzy and nauseated, am in pain 24/7. And I don't know why I said all that except to say why I don't believe Salon Pas will work for anything but light pain. But actually, I feel pretty good.....'Nite people


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I had planned on spending the morning raking up leaves for the box turtles, but when I went into the leopard shed to feed and water, it was cold in there. So instead of raking I went around to all the sheds and checked the timers and bulbs. I spent about an hour in the leopard shed rearranging the cords and fixtures so the tortoises would get maximum benefit from the lights/heat. All the other sheds were ok, timers ok, bulbs ok. Then I brought up a couple loads of firewood, and now it's time to feed Misty. Another day shot. At this rate, I'll have to live to 100 in order to get all my work caught up.



we want you to live to atleast 100


----------



## Jacqui

Morning all! 6 degrees in this beautiful Monday.


----------



## Jacqui

All of my dogs were trying to be two and three legged again this morning. Just so cold, they barely can go half a block max, before they want to not put their feet down any more.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> we want you to live to atleast 100



I'm not so sure I'm up for that. Yes. . . if I can stay mobile and able to get around and take care of the animal, but nay if I get old and infirm. 



Jacqui said:


> Morning all! 6 degrees in this beautiful Monday.



It's cold here too, but about 25 degrees warmer than where you're at! (O-o-o-o-o, I ended my sentence with a preposition!) Oh for the days when I could just turn up the thermostat and have heat. But I love the wood stove, and really, it warms up the house pretty quickly once I get the fire going. But I had a heck of a time getting out of bed this a.m. Thank goodness I don't have to drive to work like you do. Just be careful, Jacqui.



Jacqui said:


> All of my dogs were trying to be two and three legged again this morning. Just so cold, they barely can go half a block max, before they want to not put their feet down any more.



You need to knit them all little booties!

Good Morning Chatters! Christmas is next week-end. Are you ready?


----------



## Jacqui

Bah humbug!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I'm excited about it. Looking forward to the train.....


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I'm excited about it. Looking forward to the train.....



Almost here. See you this week-end!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Almost here. See you this week-end!!



Give each other a hug for me, ok?


----------



## Jacqui

cheesy potato soup from the deli for lunch.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Give each other a hug for me, ok?



Ew-w-w- no way, man!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> cheesy potato soup from the deli for lunch.



I like the potato broccoli, but I've never tasted the cheesy potato


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Ew-w-w- no way, man!



 but tis from me....


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Ew-w-w- no way, man!



well Santa won't let me hitch a ride in the sleigh. Said I'd weight it down too much.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Ew-w-w- no way, man!



it's only a hug, not a kiss, geesh


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Ew-w-w- no way, man!



okay Maggie, give Yvonne's hug to Misty


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> well Santa won't let me hitch a ride in the sleigh. Said I'd weight it down too much.



Too cold up there anyway. You really didn't want to go.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> okay Maggie, give Yvonne's hug to Misty



Maggie won't have transportation while here. I have to go visit her at her son's house. Misty won't be going.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Maggie won't have transportation while here. I have to go visit her at her son's house. Misty won't be going.



darn


----------



## Yvonne G

I've got another project to add to my long list of to-do's. Since I had the large shrub on the front of the house removed it looks so bare and bleak. I want to remove the cement curbing delineating the front flower bed (it's only about a foot wide, too narrow for any good use), and make it wider, then put up some sort of restraining fence to keep Dudley out, and plant some nice, colorful plants in there. I thought about pounding metal pipe down into the dirt about a foot apart all along the edge of the bed, then painting the pipe black. If I have it about a foot and a half high it should still look ok and I'd be able to get in there to weed, etc. I could always build a little fence that Dudley can't see through, but I think I like the idea of the pipe.


----------



## Yvonne G

I just love this picture:







I don't know why I can't ever have an unusual looking cat show up on my doorstep. I only ever get the run of the mill colors.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I just love this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I can't ever have an unusual looking cat show up on my doorstep. I only ever get the run of the mill colors.



me too


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Tuesday, everyone. Tonight is NCIS! I've got a nice fire going in the wood stove and it's trying real hard to warm up this cold, cold house.

Misty is almost back to good. She uses her rear leg more often than not. Yesterday when I was walking my laps she tried to encourage me into playing with her, but even though it seems as though SHE didn't learn HER lesson, I certainly did. No running around like a crazy person for her, no sir.

My agenda today consists of leaves. Today I'm dedicating my morning to getting up the leaves in the leopard tortoise yard. And speaking of the leopard tortoise yard, the seeds I planted in the new yard extension are coming along great. I bought several packets of these:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087D04VW/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

and tossed them all over the new portion of the leopard yard and they're coming up nicely. I also tossed a mixture of winter forage and it's coming up too. Will is coming in January to help me build the fence and open up the old fence so the tortoises can go in the new portion, and it looks like the grass and weeds will be ready for when he gets here.

So, that's what's on my agenda for today. What do you all have planned?


----------



## Yvonne G

As I said, I've got a nice fire going in the wood stove, however, there's such a cold draft coming from the window. My computer is right in front of a big bay window. I've got rigid foam covering that window (that's why I have sheets showing from the outside:




A colorful, flowered sheet, then the rigid foam, then my nice draperies), but all that is still allowing a big cold draft to come in and lay down on my legs. I'm going to have to sit here at the computer with a shawl on my legs like gramma.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Tuesday, everyone. Tonight is NCIS! I've got a nice fire going in the wood stove and it's trying real hard to warm up this cold, cold house.
> 
> Misty is almost back to good. She uses her rear leg more often than not. Yesterday when I was walking my laps she tried to encourage me into playing with her, but even though it seems as though SHE didn't learn HER lesson, I certainly did. No running around like a crazy person for her, no sir.
> 
> My agenda today consists of leaves. Today I'm dedicating my morning to getting up the leaves in the leopard tortoise yard. And speaking of the leopard tortoise yard, the seeds I planted in the new yard extension are coming along great. I bought several packets of these:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087D04VW/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
> 
> and tossed them all over the new portion of the leopard yard and they're coming up nicely. I also tossed a mixture of winter forage and it's coming up too. Will is coming in January to help me build the fence and open up the old fence so the tortoises can go in the new portion, and it looks like the grass and weeds will be ready for when he gets here.
> 
> So, that's what's on my agenda for today. What do you all have planned?


My day is coming to an end... it's nearly dark (3.45pm)


My day hasn't been very exciting:
I did all the ironing and then went shopping for brussels sprouts and parsnips (traditional UK Christmas dinner accompaniments). And I still can't find that dead mouse in the garage; it still stinks out there


----------



## Yvonne G

It'll only last a couple more days. Put a clothespin on your nose when you go out there.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Ew-w-w- no way, man!



See how much she loves me? She wouldn't spit on me if I was on fire........I tried to hug her when I was leaving last time, and she stiffen up so much I was afraid she was gonna break. Needless to say, we don't hug. No physical signs of affection. We learned it from our parents. I personally learned how to hug in AA. So I am not like her, I will hug.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> As I said, I've got a nice fire going in the wood stove, however, there's such a cold draft coming from the window. My computer is right in front of a big bay window. I've got rigid foam covering that window (that's why I have sheets showing from the outside:
> 
> View attachment 195201
> 
> 
> A colorful, flowered sheet, then the rigid foam, then my nice draperies), but all that is still allowing a big cold draft to come in and lay down on my legs. I'm going to have to sit here at the computer with a shawl on my legs like gramma.




Staple some clear plastic on the outside of the window, staple it good so there's no spaces or holes. We do that at the beginning of winter up here, and I even have double paned (sp?) windows. But that should help.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

JoesMum said:


> My day is coming to an end... it's nearly dark (3.45pm)
> 
> 
> My day hasn't been very exciting:
> I did all the ironing and then went shopping for brussels sprouts and parsnips (traditional UK Christmas dinner accompaniments). And I still can't find that dead mouse in the garage; it still stinks out there




I live right next to a grass seed farmer, and I'm more in the country then not. The cable guy hadda come fix my modem, but instead it was a line, so he went under my house. Comes out and says"hey lady, there's about 20 dead rats down there." I watch rats as big as house cats walk across the yard in the day time!. Just as sleek and clean as can be but.....so frankly I poison them daily, the smell goes away in about 5 days. You'll notice it less and less. With my big rats it's about 2 weeks. Burn some incense or scented candles in there. When the neighbors on either side are gone my friend brings a couple 22's and we have target practice on them.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Tuesday, everyone. Tonight is NCIS! I've got a nice fire going in the wood stove and it's trying real hard to warm up this cold, cold house.
> 
> Misty is almost back to good. She uses her rear leg more often than not. Yesterday when I was walking my laps she tried to encourage me into playing with her, but even though it seems as though SHE didn't learn HER lesson, I certainly did. No running around like a crazy person for her, no sir.
> 
> My agenda today consists of leaves. Today I'm dedicating my morning to getting up the leaves in the leopard tortoise yard. And speaking of the leopard tortoise yard, the seeds I planted in the new yard extension are coming along great. I bought several packets of these:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087D04VW/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
> 
> and tossed them all over the new portion of the leopard yard and they're coming up nicely. I also tossed a mixture of winter forage and it's coming up too. Will is coming in January to help me build the fence and open up the old fence so the tortoises can go in the new portion, and it looks like the grass and weeds will be ready for when he gets here.
> 
> So, that's what's on my agenda for today. What do you all have planned?



let's see, ummm work.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> As I said, I've got a nice fire going in the wood stove, however, there's such a cold draft coming from the window. My computer is right in front of a big bay window. I've got rigid foam covering that window (that's why I have sheets showing from the outside:
> 
> View attachment 195201
> 
> 
> A colorful, flowered sheet, then the rigid foam, then my nice draperies), but all that is still allowing a big cold draft to come in and lay down on my legs. I'm going to have to sit here at the computer with a shawl on my legs like gramma.



well you are a Gramma


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> My day is coming to an end... it's nearly dark (3.45pm)
> 
> 
> My day hasn't been very exciting:
> I did all the ironing and then went shopping for brussels sprouts and parsnips (traditional UK Christmas dinner accompaniments). And I still can't find that dead mouse in the garage; it still stinks out there



Have not sold any parsnips here yet for Christmas.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> See how much she loves me? She wouldn't spit on me if I was on fire........I tried to hug her when I was leaving last time, and she stiffen up so much I was afraid she was gonna break. Needless to say, we don't hug. No physical signs of affection. We learned it from our parents. I personally learned how to hug in AA. So I am not like her, I will hug.



I myself am not a hugger either.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I live right next to a grass seed farmer, and I'm more in the country then not. The cable guy hadda come fix my modem, but instead it was a line, so he went under my house. Comes out and says"hey lady, there's about 20 dead rats down there." I watch rats as big as house cats walk across the yard in the day time!. Just as sleet and clean as can be but.....so frankly I poison them daily, the smell goes away in about 5 days. You'll notice it less and less. With my big rats it's about 2 weeks. Burn some incense or scented candles in there. When the neighbors on either side are gone my friend brings a couple 22's and we have target practice on them.



I hate wild rats


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> I myself am not a hugger either.


Me neither. It always feels so awkward except when hugging my kids.


----------



## Jacqui

okay, back to my register.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Staple some clear plastic on the outside of the window, staple it good so there's no spaces or holes. We do that at the beginning of winter up here, and I even have double paned (sp?) windows. But that should help.



Yeah, right. . . as if the look of the sheets on the window isn't bad enough for the front of the house, now you want me to staple plastic on it too?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> let's see, ummm work.



Oh well, at least that means you'll be indoors and not out in that awful weather.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> well you are a Gramma



A great gramma, if you want to be technical.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Have not sold any parsnips here yet for Christmas.



I tried a parsnip one time in my stew along with the other veggies, and I can't say I was very thrilled with it.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I tried a parsnip one time in my stew along with the other veggies, and I can't say I was very thrilled with it.


They tend to take over the flavour of everything else if you cook them in things. 

They're best roasted in a pan in the oven, like roast potatoes. 

They come out really crisp and sweet. Yum!


----------



## Yvonne G

So I chopped up all the greens and veggies, added water to some Zoo Med Tortoise Pellets, added a dash of calcium powder and mixed it all up. Got all the tortoise food put into the dish pans to carry outside, opened the door and looked out. It's foggy as hell and cold - br-r-r-r-r. Needless to say, I came back in here by the fire. The tortoises will just have to wait an hour or so for breakfast and lights.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> So I chopped up all the greens and veggies, added water to some Zoo Med Tortoise Pellets, added a dash of calcium powder and mixed it all up. Got all the tortoise food put into the dish pans to carry outside, opened the door and looked out. It's foggy as hell and cold - br-r-r-r-r. Needless to say, I came back in here by the fire. The tortoises will just have to wait an hour or so for breakfast and lights.


You should get some timers for those lights Yvonne  

(Can you be banned for cheeking a moderator? If so, have a good Christmas y'all  )


----------



## Yvonne G

They're all on timers, but I still go out and open the doors and double check everything is working properly. And please - 'cheek' all you want. Sometimes I feel people are afraid to tell me when I've said something wrong. No one should ever feel that way. I'm learning just as the rest of you are.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, right. . . as if the look of the sheets on the window isn't bad enough for the front of the house, now you want me to staple plastic on it too?



YES!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I just love this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I can't ever have an unusual looking cat show up on my doorstep. I only ever get the run of the mill colors.




Holy cats Batman!!!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

JoesMum said:


> You should get some timers for those lights Yvonne
> 
> (Can you be banned for cheeking a moderator? If so, have a good Christmas y'all  )




You know I don't have any filters, so I am constantly in moderator trouble, yet (and I know they all hate this part) I'm still here. Yvonne and most of the moderators are pretty fair. And you can't insult Yvonne (if that's what cheeking is). She's confident in herself and one of the most fair people you'll ever meet. 
So you got to know that there's nothing you can say that I haven't said already. Bet I have the record for warnings. 
So don't worry about being cheeky to super moderator, she can take a joke and give it back........I like that word. Is that really what you wanted to type? Or was it a miss strike? I think I'm pretty cheeky....lol


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Holy cats Batman!!!!!



Actually, while he's awfully cute, and I'd love to have him, I'm really glad most of the foundlings that come here are short hair. I used to have this one:




That's Bear Boy. He was 18 years old in that picture. No tail. But that hair was like cotton candy. So soft and fine. And MATS!!!! I spent at least 15 minutes every other day or so cutting out the mats and trying to comb that awful, soft hair. Thankfully all my cats now are short hairs.


----------



## Yvonne G

Looks like the sun is starting to peek through the fog. Time for me to go.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I don't particularly care for short haired cats. I always get a long haired one.....


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> And please - 'cheek' all you want.



* whispers to @maggie3fan with wicked gleam in her eyes  *
I've got permission to cheek her now! 

* Resumes innocent look *
Me? Thinking up trouble?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, right. . . as if the look of the sheets on the window isn't bad enough for the front of the house, now you want me to staple plastic on it too?



so what strangers think is more important then your comfort?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So I chopped up all the greens and veggies, added water to some Zoo Med Tortoise Pellets, added a dash of calcium powder and mixed it all up. Got all the tortoise food put into the dish pans to carry outside, opened the door and looked out. It's foggy as hell and cold - br-r-r-r-r. Needless to say, I came back in here by the fire. The tortoises will just have to wait an hour or so for breakfast and lights.



lol silly lady


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> You should get some timers for those lights Yvonne
> 
> (Can you be banned for cheeking a moderator? If so, have a good Christmas y'all  )



no you get rewarded for that.


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> They tend to take over the flavour of everything else if you cook them in things.
> 
> They're best roasted in a pan in the oven, like roast potatoes.
> 
> They come out really crisp and sweet. Yum!


I love parsnips! I never had them growing up because my mom grew up being forced to eat turnips and hated them. We were forced to eat canned peas so that is one vegetable I won't go near, although free peas are really pretty good. Too bad my father thought vegetables should come out of a can. I discovered parsnips as an adult. I like them no matter which way they are cooked. I put them in pot roast. DH won't eat them but he doesn't mind if it changes the flavor of the pot roast. I'm not sure that it does.


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> I love parsnips! I never had them growing up because my mom grew up being forced to eat turnips and hated them. We were forced to eat canned peas so that is one vegetable I won't go near, although free peas are really pretty good. Too bad my father thought vegetables should come out of a can. I discovered parsnips as an adult. I like them no matter which way they are cooked. I put them in pot roast. DH won't eat them but he doesn't mind if it changes the flavor of the pot roast. I'm not sure that it does.



turnips or the greens?


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Evening all!
> View attachment 195265
> View attachment 195266


Good evening Jacqui! ! !

Very nice shots~~


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> turnips or the greens?


The actual turnips. We are "Northerners." No one in my family ate greens!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hello, my friend gave me 2 young female ball pythons. Does anyone have any tips on caring for them?


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Tuesday, everyone. Tonight is NCIS! I've got a nice fire going in the wood stove and it's trying real hard to warm up this cold, cold house.
> 
> Misty is almost back to good. She uses her rear leg more often than not. Yesterday when I was walking my laps she tried to encourage me into playing with her, but even though it seems as though SHE didn't learn HER lesson, I certainly did. No running around like a crazy person for her, no sir.
> 
> My agenda today consists of leaves. Today I'm dedicating my morning to getting up the leaves in the leopard tortoise yard. And speaking of the leopard tortoise yard, the seeds I planted in the new yard extension are coming along great. I bought several packets of these:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087D04VW/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
> 
> and tossed them all over the new portion of the leopard yard and they're coming up nicely. I also tossed a mixture of winter forage and it's coming up too. Will is coming in January to help me build the fence and open up the old fence so the tortoises can go in the new portion, and it looks like the grass and weeds will be ready for when he gets here.
> 
> So, that's what's on my agenda for today. What do you all have planned?


NCIS is a rerun, right?

The fog was terrible today. We had to go out around 10 AM and could hardly see more than a few feet in front of the car.

Maybe there is some kind of brace that would help Misty? I hope your vet comes back soon. It seems like someone always gets sick on weekends or holidays.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Maggie won't have transportation while here. I have to go visit her at her son's house. Misty won't be going.


Is he in Clovis too?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good evening Jacqui! ! !
> 
> Very nice shots~~



Thank you


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> The actual turnips. We are "Northerners." No one in my family ate greens!



lol sounds like here. I love to peel them and eat them like an apple.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hello, my friend gave me 2 young female ball pythons. Does anyone have any tips on caring for them?



Are they eating?


----------



## Jacqui

Steven, when do you leave there?


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hello, my friend gave me 2 young female ball pythons. Does anyone have any tips on caring for them?



Yeah: Run screaming from the house immediately.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Are they eating?


I got them yesterday, i haven't tried to feed them yet.


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> NCIS is a rerun, right?
> 
> The fog was terrible today. We had to go out around 10 AM and could hardly see more than a few feet in front of the car.
> 
> Maybe there is some kind of brace that would help Misty? I hope your vet comes back soon. It seems like someone always gets sick on weekends or holidays.



Oh heck - bummer. You're right. It won't be a new episode until January.


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> Is he in Clovis too?



He's in Fresno.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah: Run screaming from the house immediately.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> He's in Fresno.


So right next door!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I just love this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I can't ever have an unusual looking cat show up on my doorstep. I only ever get the run of the mill colors.



Whatcha looking at Willis!?!?!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh my lord. . . I think I would just die!!


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> Oh my lord. . . I think I would just die!!


Is that the same place they have jackalope?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Tomorrow in the first full day of WINTER, the shortest day of the year.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

JoesMum said:


> * whispers to @maggie3fan with wicked gleam in her eyes  *
> I've got permission to cheek her now!
> 
> * Resumes innocent look *
> Me? Thinking up trouble?


Too funny, I really laughed, then I took my laptop across the street to Nikki so she could laugh too.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> lol silly lady



@Jacqui If you and I were as afraid of a little cold as my sister is things would never get done. It's in the high 20's does that mean I don't have to put on my rubber boots (there's a good joke in there), and heavy coat with a hood and sludge thru the ice and snow daily to feed animals in the tort shed????


Jacqui said:


> Evening all!
> View attachment 195265
> View attachment 195266


How long did that guy tailgate you??? Nice sunset


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> Is that the same place they have jackalope?



Yeah...right!! However, this picture was taken in 1937 and I don't know how educated they were in those days to do some sort of photoshopping.



Turtulas-Len said:


> Tomorrow in the first full day of WINTER, the shortest day of the year.



Yippee! Happy Winter everyone. This means the days start getting longer

Good morning, all! It's going to be a pretty nice day here once the frost melts. Sun is starting to peek over the horizon and it's not windy or breezy. And - and this is a big one - I feel pretty energetic this a.m.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I've sat here near the wood stove for too long. Now I don't want to go out in the cold. And the sun went away. It's now gray and overcast.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Put on a damn sweat shirt or jacket and go do your chores. I have dense fog with 28 degrees....I will stay in my jammies until right after I go out to the shed to feed those guys. Which is gonna happen right now. Then I get to drive to town in this mess.........
Stephanie and Jacqui are probably in single digits.........


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> @Jacqui If you and I were as afraid of a little cold as my sister is things would never get done. It's in the high 20's does that mean I don't have to put on my rubber boots (there's a good joke in there), and heavy coat with a hood and sludge thru the ice and snow daily to feed animals in the tort shed????
> 
> How long did that guy tailgate you??? Nice sunset



Wait, boots and a coat? Do I even have those?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I've sat here near the wood stove for too long. Now I don't want to go out in the cold. And the sun went away. It's now gray and overcast.



lol that's what happens when you wait to long.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 195275




how big of a tank? You will need to house them alone.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Tomorrow in the first full day of WINTER, the shortest day of the year.



spring is coming!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I got them yesterday, i haven't tried to feed them yet.



Ask your friend. Plus have they shed? In the picture they look older then I expected.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sketchers is my favorite brand of every day shoes. I love my Sketchers. They are so comfortable, and just as light as air. They're great for walking my laps in the pasture. BUT!!!! No matter what style I buy, they all have these deep ridges and valleys in the soles. It's impossible to get them clean when I come in the house:




Scraping your feet on the mat doesn't do the job. No wonder my house is always so dirty.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Wait, boots and a coat? Do I even have those?



Well, I'm still a California girl, so I do wear coats and it's muddy now, so rubber boots. And please tell me why I am defending myself against a crazy person who I betcha goes out in a tee shirt when it's 6 degrees?????


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Sketchers is my favorite brand of every day shoes. I love my Sketchers. They are so comfortable, and just as light as air. They're great for walking my laps in the pasture. BUT!!!! No matter what style I buy, they all have these deep ridges and valleys in the soles. It's impossible to get them clean when I come in the house:
> Scraping your feet on the mat doesn't do the job. No wonder my house is always so dirty.




that's why I take off my shoes when I am still in the mud room, and I slide my feet into slippers.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I'm still a California girl, so I do wear coats and it's muddy now, so rubber boots. And please tell me why I am defending myself against a crazy person who I betcha goes out in a tee shirt when it's 6 degrees?????



ummm some days I put on a sweatshirt. Not often, but some times. Mainly the negative windchill mornings, if I am going to be out awhile.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Sketchers is my favorite brand of every day shoes. I love my Sketchers. They are so comfortable, and just as light as air. They're great for walking my laps in the pasture. BUT!!!! No matter what style I buy, they all have these deep ridges and valleys in the soles. It's impossible to get them clean when I come in the house:
> 
> View attachment 195317
> 
> 
> Scraping your feet on the mat doesn't do the job. No wonder my house is always so dirty.



Yeah isn't that a pain how everything ends up in those little cracks


----------



## Jacqui

I thought I'd show you what my youngest daughter made for me awhile back. It says, "let it snow", which it did.


----------



## Jacqui

Maggue, I just looked, it says it is 50 today. Heat wave!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I thought I'd show you what my youngest daughter made for me awhile back. It says, "let it snow", which it did.
> View attachment 195323



That's pretty darned cute. And poor, cold kitty!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> how big of a tank? You will need to house them alone.





Jacqui said:


> Ask your friend. Plus have they shed? In the picture they look older then I expected.


Why house them separately? I thought animals like living with a friend just like tortoises. They are about 12 inches long so I'm pretty sure they have shed before.


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> Scraping your feet on the mat doesn't do the job. No wonder my house is always so dirty.




I have slippers. My Exes mom had 'house shoes' that she never wore outside because she liked having shoes on.


----------



## MPRC

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Why house them separately? I thought animals like living with a friend just like tortoises. They are about 12 inches long so I'm pretty sure they have shed before.



I had a friend who kept her pythons together for 8 years before she came home to one missing snake and one dead snake with a ruptured stomach. Ick! 

I'd probably give them a week or so to settle in before you try to feed. Ball Pythons can be terribly stubborn and picky. I had a friend have a ball that didn't eat for EIGHT months.


----------



## Big Charlie

MPRC said:


> I have slippers. My Exes mom had 'house shoes' that she never wore outside because she liked having shoes on.


I love slippers! I wear them all the time. I never wear my shoes in the house, not because it is a rule, but just because my slippers are so comfortable. Right now, I'm wearing sheepskin fur lined moccasins.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Sketchers is my favorite brand of every day shoes. I love my Sketchers. They are so comfortable, and just as light as air. They're great for walking my laps in the pasture. BUT!!!! No matter what style I buy, they all have these deep ridges and valleys in the soles. It's impossible to get them clean when I come in the house:
> 
> View attachment 195317
> 
> 
> Scraping your feet on the mat doesn't do the job. No wonder my house is always so dirty.


I take my shoes off and hold them vertically under the faucet so the water just hits the soles until it washes off. That is the only way that is easy to clean them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> I take my shoes off and hold them vertically under the faucet so the water just hits the soles until it washes off. That is the only way that is easy to clean them.



Not these. You have to get a screwdriver and pry the dirt out.


----------



## MPRC

I asked Santa for slippers last year and then I moved and lost them


----------



## bouaboua

Ugh。。。。。。
My return flight delayed from 3:45 PM today to 5:00 AM next morning......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Maggue, I just looked, it says it is 50 today. Heat wave!


OMG! Hurry, let's wash the car.....


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Ugh。。。。。。
> My return flight delayed from 3:45 PM today to 5:00 AM next morning......



 So sorry!! 
My daughter who works for my husband is going to China for the first time on the 1st for business. 
He usually does this trip but he's grooming her to take over.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! Hurry, let's wash the car.....



Nah, gonna rain on Christmas day... free car wash.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> I had a friend who kept her pythons together for 8 years before she came home to one missing snake and one dead snake with a ruptured stomach. Ick!
> 
> I'd probably give them a week or so to settle in before you try to feed. Ball Pythons can be terribly stubborn and picky. I had a friend have a ball that didn't eat for EIGHT months.



was it a female? Females are worse for eating issues.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Ugh。。。。。。
> My return flight delayed from 3:45 PM today to 5:00 AM next morning......



double darn!


----------



## mike taylor

I have a 25 year old ball python . I keep him in a 40 gallon tank / reptile tank . I keep it at 85/90 degrees in the day and let it drop to 78/80 degrees at night . They're nocturnal so feed in the evenings or early morning . This is how I've been doing it for years like this . As far as bedding I use paper towels . I find wood chips get stuck in their mouth and it's not cheap . I use a 60 watt lamp over head with a che on a thermostat at night .


----------



## Alexio

mike taylor said:


> I have a 25 year old ball python . I keep him in a 40 gallon tank / reptile tank . I keep it at 85/90 degrees in the day and let it drop to 78/80 degrees at night . They're nocturnal so feed in the evenings or early morning . This is how I've been doing it for years like this . As far as bedding I use paper towels . I find wood chips get stuck in their mouth and it's not cheap . I use a 60 watt lamp over head with a che on a thermostat at night .



25 years is a long time but thats awesome. Is he very big?


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I have a 25 year old ball python . I keep him in a 40 gallon tank / reptile tank . I keep it at 85/90 degrees in the day and let it drop to 78/80 degrees at night . They're nocturnal so feed in the evenings or early morning . This is how I've been doing it for years like this . As far as bedding I use paper towels . I find wood chips get stuck in their mouth and it's not cheap . I use a 60 watt lamp over head with a che on a thermostat at night .




Mike, are you awake?


----------



## Momof4

Anyone know what happened to JD!
I know he had some health issues but didn't know what happened! 
Can anyone clue me in?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I have a 25 year old ball python . I keep him in a 40 gallon tank / reptile tank . I keep it at 85/90 degrees in the day and let it drop to 78/80 degrees at night . They're nocturnal so feed in the evenings or early morning . This is how I've been doing it for years like this . As far as bedding I use paper towels . I find wood chips get stuck in their mouth and it's not cheap . I use a 60 watt lamp over head with a che on a thermostat at night .



with a hide and waterdish to soak, too right.


----------



## Jacqui

Hey Noel! *waves* Speacial Christmas plans this year?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hey Noel! *waves* Speacial Christmas plans this year?


Hi Jacqui *waves back*
Nothing too exciting, visiting some friends, how about you?


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> So sorry!!
> My daughter who works for my husband is going to China for the first time on the 1st for business.
> He usually does this trip but he's grooming her to take over.


Welcome to China! ! ! !

This is the wild, wild East! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jacqui *waves back*
> Nothing too exciting, visiting some friends, how about you?



Dinner with the kidlings, grandkittens, sister and one ex.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Ugh。。。。。。
> My return flight delayed from 3:45 PM today to 5:00 AM next morning......



So what did you do while you were waiting?


Momof4 said:


> Anyone know what happened to JD!
> I know he had some health issues but didn't know what happened!
> Can anyone clue me in?



We had been getting updates from a member who is close to the family, but we haven't heard now in a while.



Jacqui said:


> Good morning all!



Hi Jacqui! You're off today, right? Do you have big plans?



Jacqui said:


> Dinner with the kidlings, grandkittens, sister and one ex.



My daughter usually has me over for Christmas dinner, but she told me yesterday that she's not doing dinner this year. So I told her to come here and have dinner at my house, but she declined. I guess the cancer is getting to her. She just doesn't feel up to having people over for dinner. I wish there was something I could do. I thought about ordering one of those take out Christmas dinners and take it over to her house, but I think it's too close to Christmas now to do that. 

I think it's great that you still get along so well with your ex. Enjoy your day with family!


----------



## Momof4

@Yvonne G
Marie Calendars has that during the holidays. You just walk up to the window and grab your order. My single friend did it over Thanksgiving. He said everything was good but the cornbread was a tad dry. 
It may not be to late. 

So sorry your daughter isn't doing well. I hate cancer with a passion.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> So what did you do while you were waiting?
> 
> 
> We had been getting updates from a member who is close to the family, but we haven't heard now in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jacqui! You're off today, right? Do you have big plans?
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter usually has me over for Christmas dinner, but she told me yesterday that she's not doing dinner this year. So I told her to come here and have dinner at my house, but she declined. I guess the cancer is getting to her. She just doesn't feel up to having people over for dinner. I wish there was something I could do. I thought about ordering one of those take out Christmas dinners and take it over to her house, but I think it's too close to Christmas now to do that.
> 
> I think it's great that you still get along so well with your ex. Enjoy your day with family!


I really feel for both you and your daughter. 

We have 3 close friends battling variations of this awful disease at the moment.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I really feel for both you and your daughter.
> 
> We have 3 close friends battling variations of this awful disease at the moment.



Thank you. She's pretty depressed about it, but tries to not let on. It's a very slow growing type of bone marrow cancer and the doctors don't want to do any treatment until the symptoms get worse. Well, unless you actually live with someone and see them everyday, you just don't know the symptoms. Far as I'm concerned, she's gone from an energetic, active work-outside person to a come-home-from-work and got to bed person. To me, the symptoms are worse.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 195406
> 
> View attachment 195407
> View attachment 195408



I sent my S-I-L an email telling him I would like to buy them the above mentioned Christmas dinner. He wrote back that he's going to go to the Meat Market and get a couple of steaks to b-b-q. He's the b-b-q king, so it will be an easy dinner for her.


----------



## Momof4

It's so quiet here today!! 
What's everyone doing?
Sleeping? Eating? Driving in the snow?

It's been raining for two days!! I've barely gotten out of my pj's and eating like crap but it all taste so good!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> It's so quiet here today!!
> What's everyone doing?
> Sleeping? Eating? Driving in the snow?
> 
> It's been raining for two days!! I've barely gotten out of my pj's and eating like crap but it all taste so good!!



No rain here. Sun is shining. It's a bit brisk out there, but nice working outside weather. I think we have a storm forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> It's so quiet here today!!
> What's everyone doing?
> Sleeping? Eating? Driving in the snow?
> 
> It's been raining for two days!! I've barely gotten out of my pj's and eating like crap but it all taste so good!!


Hiya!

I pop in for a read, but I've been busy with Christmas prep. I'm recovering in front of the tv now.

No snow here. Lovely sunny day.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> No rain here. Sun is shining. It's a bit brisk out there, but nice working outside weather. I think we have a storm forecast for tomorrow.




Just in case your wood stove fails you!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Just in case your wood stove fails you!
> View attachment 195436



LOL!!! Now THAT looks real safe!! On occasion I have been known to turn on the oven and leave the door open while I get the frost off the kitchen.

I do worry about the wood stove in the house. My S-I-L decommissioned the wall heaters and put in the wood stove and all the pipe/chimneys that went with it. That was about 30 years ago. Since I've lived here - about 25 years - I've had to replace the chimney pipe that goes from the stove to the ceiling one time. I keep asking him if the pipe that goes through the attic needs to be checked and he assures me it is a more heavy duty pipe than the one in the house that I replaced. He says he would notice if it were bad when he goes on the roof to clean the chimney once or twice a year. I think he's blowing smoke because I've cleaned that chimney before and once you get the brush down in there, you can't see a blamed thing inside the pipe.

So every day I make a fire and cross my fingers and hope that it will work just one more day.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Nah, gonna rain on Christmas day... free car wash.



I would rather it rained on a clean car. But since it got hit it's turning into a rat rod


----------



## MPRC

This weather sucks the energy and the life out of you. Even the tortoises are depressed this time of year.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I don't guess you use hot basking lights for them. You only have Redfoots dont'cha? When all this cold and gray starts to get to me, I steal a tortoises 100 watt Powersun, and put it about 12 inches from my face. That way I never get S.A.D. Which is good as I have several strange disorders already....lol

Well, they inform me the day has come and tomorrow I get on an Amtrak train. Frankly, I thought today was Tuesday. So I hadda bake gingerbread turtles in a hurry. Glad I made part of the dough a couple of days ago, so it was already chilled. And they turned out really good, except I'm no artist. I have to pack, leave feeding notes, vacuum, and more, I'm not ready in any sense of the word. And that stresses me out, so instead of functioning and packing or something, I'm going to bed. And when I get up in the middle of the night, I'll do all that crap. I worry about leaving my animals in the hands of a non chelonian person. I'm sorta OCD about how they are cared for. (ha! used a preposition at the end of a sentence....) Should read I am concerned for their care. English lesson of the day
And my son does not have cable or WiFi, so ya won't hear from me until next week. Y'all have a good Christmas, you hear?!! I know you will all miss me....
not


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> I don't guess you use hot basking lights for them. You only have Redfoots dont'cha? When all this cold and gray starts to get to me, I steal a tortoises 100 watt Powersun, and put it about 12 inches from my face. That way I never get S.A.D. Which is good as I have several strange disorders already....lol
> 
> Well, they inform me the day has come and tomorrow I get on an Amtrak train. Frankly, I thought today was Tuesday. So I hadda bake gingerbread turtles in a hurry. Glad I made part of the dough a couple of days ago, so it was already chilled. And they turned out really good, except I'm no artist. I have to pack, leave feeding notes, vacuum, and more, I'm not ready in any sense of the word. And that stresses me out, so instead of functioning and packing or something, I'm going to bed. And when I get up in the middle of the night, I'll do all that crap. I worry about leaving my animals in the hands of a non chelonian person. I'm sorta OCD about how they are cared for. (ha! used a preposition at the end of a sentence....) Should read I am concerned for their care. English lesson of the day
> And my son does not have cable or WiFi, so ya won't hear from me until next week. Y'all have a good Christmas, you hear?!! I know you will all miss me....
> not
> 
> View attachment 195453


Have a safe trip and a great Christmas Maggie


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning on this sleet pellet day.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning



Hi! The radio does a stupid joke each day. Today's was: what is the difference between a normal alphabet and a Christmas one?


----------



## Jacqui

Almost time for work.  I dislike Friday's since I have to work the little speedy register and sack things. As busy as today will be, I am already thinking "ouch!"

Have fun all of you.


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> I don't guess you use hot basking lights for them. You only have Redfoots dont'cha? When all this cold and gray starts to get to me, I steal a tortoises 100 watt Powersun, and put it about 12 inches from my face. That way I never get S.A.D. Which is good as I have several strange disorders already....lol
> 
> Well, they inform me the day has come and tomorrow I get on an Amtrak train. Frankly, I thought today was Tuesday. So I hadda bake gingerbread turtles in a hurry. Glad I made part of the dough a couple of days ago, so it was already chilled. And they turned out really good, except I'm no artist. I have to pack, leave feeding notes, vacuum, and more, I'm not ready in any sense of the word. And that stresses me out, so instead of functioning and packing or something, I'm going to bed. And when I get up in the middle of the night, I'll do all that crap. I worry about leaving my animals in the hands of a non chelonian person. I'm sorta OCD about how they are cared for. (ha! used a preposition at the end of a sentence....) Should read I am concerned for their care. English lesson of the day
> And my son does not have cable or WiFi, so ya won't hear from me until next week. Y'all have a good Christmas, you hear?!! I know you will all miss me....
> not
> 
> View attachment 195453




Have a wonderful time Maggie!!!
Behave yourself and enjoy your time with the family!! 
Love your tree!!


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Hi! The radio does a stupid joke each day. Today's was: what is the difference between a normal alphabet and a Christmas one?


The Christmas alphabet has Noel


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> The Christmas alphabet has Noel



Yeppers! Thought our Noel might like it.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I don't guess you use hot basking lights for them. You only have Redfoots dont'cha? When all this cold and gray starts to get to me, I steal a tortoises 100 watt Powersun, and put it about 12 inches from my face. That way I never get S.A.D. Which is good as I have several strange disorders already....lol
> 
> Well, they inform me the day has come and tomorrow I get on an Amtrak train. Frankly, I thought today was Tuesday. So I hadda bake gingerbread turtles in a hurry. Glad I made part of the dough a couple of days ago, so it was already chilled. And they turned out really good, except I'm no artist. I have to pack, leave feeding notes, vacuum, and more, I'm not ready in any sense of the word. And that stresses me out, so instead of functioning and packing or something, I'm going to bed. And when I get up in the middle of the night, I'll do all that crap. I worry about leaving my animals in the hands of a non chelonian person. I'm sorta OCD about how they are cared for. (ha! used a preposition at the end of a sentence....) Should read I am concerned for their care. English lesson of the day
> And my son does not have cable or WiFi, so ya won't hear from me until next week. Y'all have a good Christmas, you hear?!! I know you will all miss me....
> not
> 
> View attachment 195453



Maggie, what no pictures of those cookies? Have a safe trip and lots of fun.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> This weather sucks the energy and the life out of you. Even the tortoises are depressed this time of year.



I have to agree with that.


----------



## Jacqui

I came into town early to get my last minute shopping done before crowds. I just got a text from my children. seems that they forgot a few things, will I pick them up after work.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> I came into town early to get my last minute shopping done before crowds. I just got a text from my children. seems that they forgot a few things, will I pick them up after work.


Oh poor you 

Town here was hell on earth today. I only went there to drop my daughter at work and pick her up again. I didn't even want to park! You wouldn't believe that shops were only going to be closed for one day!


----------



## Yvonne G

It was pretty busy in town here too. The line at the post office was not quite around the block, but it was backed up to the door. And the traffic!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

My reward...


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne you asked what I did yesterday... I came home from work, unloaded my car of seven mini pallets and slept away the day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Those will come in handy. Will they be re-purposed into tortoise fencing?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Those will come in handy. Will they be re-purposed into tortoise fencing?



yeppers


----------



## Jacqui

When will you be going to see Maggie? Plus how is Misty today?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> yeppers




I can't wait to see what color you paint them


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> It was pretty busy in town here too. The line at the post office was not quite around the block, but it was backed up to the door. And the traffic!!!!


I would think it is too late to ship anything and expect it to get there by Christmas unless you are shipping it express. I hate going to the post office. Thankfully, they will pick stuff up from my home. If I have to go, I'll go Farmersville. We're not that far away. No one ever goes there.

We went to Fresno today for lunch. It was probably not a great idea because of the rain and traffic.

Is Maggie in town yet? Does the train go to Fresno, or did she have to go to Hanford?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> When will you be going to see Maggie? Plus how is Misty today?



I don't know where her son lives, so I'll have to hear from her soon or I won't know where to go. I'm going after lunch. Misty is almost back to normal. She still 'skips' occasionally, but mostly she's 4-legged once again.


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> I would think it is too late to ship anything and expect it to get there by Christmas unless you are shipping it express. I hate going to the post office. Thankfully, they will pick stuff up from my home. If I have to go, I'll go Farmersville. We're not that far away. No one ever goes there.
> 
> We went to Fresno today for lunch. It was probably not a great idea because of the rain and traffic.
> 
> Is Maggie in town yet? Does the train go to Fresno, or did she have to go to Hanford?



I haven't heard from her, but I know she arrives sometime today. Yes, we have a train depot here in Fresno.


----------



## Yvonne G

It was rainy all day yesterday and today the air is crisp and clear, with a nice, bright sun shining down. What little bit of frost there was overnight was turned to steam as soon as the sun started to warm it up. It always looks a bit strange seeing steam rising from my fence.

I don't have any big outdoor plans for today. I'll feed and water the critters, maybe pick up a few leaves to put in the box turtle yard, but then I think I'll just sit around and vegetate. I'll call Maggie in an hour or so and get her son's address.

Anybody have big Christmas Eve plans?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> It was rainy all day yesterday and today the air is crisp and clear, with a nice, bright sun shining down. What little bit of frost there was overnight was turned to steam as soon as the sun started to warm it up. It always looks a bit strange seeing steam rising from my fence.
> 
> I don't have any big outdoor plans for today. I'll feed and water the critters, maybe pick up a few leaves to put in the box turtle yard, but then I think I'll just sit around and vegetate. I'll call Maggie in an hour or so and get her son's address.
> 
> Anybody have big Christmas Eve plans?


We'll be heading off in about an hour and a half to a village a couple of miles away to sing Christmas Carols. 

We used to live in the village and every year everyone turns out in the village square to sing accompanied by a brass band with proceedings led by the parish vicar. It's great fun; lots of silly jumpers and hats (even the vicar). 

We've done it every year for over 20 years now whatever the weather... somehow it's only rained for a couple of them! When the children were small, it was a good way to wind them down before bedtime!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> We'll be heading off in about an hour and a half to a village a couple of miles away to sing Christmas Carols.
> 
> We used to live in the village and every year everyone turns out in the village square to sing accompanied by a brass band with proceedings led by the parish vicar. It's great fun; lots of silly jumpers and hats (even the vicar).
> 
> We've done it every year for over 20 years now whatever the weather... somehow it's only rained for a couple of them! When the children were small, it was a good way to wind them down before bedtime!




PICTURES!! I want to see pictures of all those silly hats and jumpers!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> PICTURES!! I want to see pictures of all those silly hats and jumpers!


I'll try. It's dark and we need torches to see the song sheets as the street lamps aren't bright enough, so no promises!


----------



## JoesMum

About to get started @Yvonne G


----------



## Yvonne G

That's quite a crowd.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> That's quite a crowd.


Lots behind and to the right of us. A few hundred


----------



## MPRC

Big Charlie said:


> I would think it is too late to ship anything and expect it to get there by Christmas unless you are shipping it express. I hate going to the post office. Thankfully, they will pick stuff up from my home. If I have to go, I'll go Farmersville. We're not that far away. No one ever goes there.



When I have packages that I can't ship from home I drive 25min to the next town over because the post office is so rural and small that it is never busy. The post office where I live has a really mean nasty lady behind the counter who always finds a way to make my experience unpleasant. The post office of my choosing is far more relaxed and the post master is very sweet.


----------



## Yvonne G

My town, Clovis, has a small town feel and is "western" oriented. Lots of cowboys and horses here. So we had a small post office sitting on a large plot of land. They finally got enough money to build a new building and tear down the old one. The new building is about three times larger than the old one. The old building, with its two clerks, was always busy. The new one with its 4 and sometimes 5 clerks is also always busy. Go figure.

We have several privately owned mail it, ship it stores, and I sometimes use them, but I found out when mailing T-shirts in the priority envelopes that the privately owned stores charge a fee over and above the postage.


----------



## Jacqui

My village only has one part time person to run the post office and he actually rents the building to the postal service.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> My village only has one part time person to run the post office and he actually rents the building to the postal service.



I'll bet that's inconvenient.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maggie called me about noon to say there was some sort of train trouble and they're a couple hours behind schedule. She's expected in Fresno around 2p.


----------



## MPRC

I hope she's traveling well, I know she said she wasn't excited. I've taken the Amtrak a couple times and it's not terrible. The one that runs from Spokane to Portland leaves at 1am so I just sleep in the seat and get off the train at 10am and I'm almost home. 

Greyhound though. No. Just No. Only if I'm getting PAID. I went Spokane to Salinas once and that was enough.


----------



## Yvonne G

She had some sort of special ticket that gave her more space because she's a crotchety, feeble, infirm old lady.


----------



## Momof4

Today I ran out to buy 3 things and ended up buying a lot more. It was hard to pass up stuff at 60% off. 
The grocery store was a zoo but my express lane was fine. 

Tonight we are headed to Filippi's for an Italian dinner but I'm sure it will end up just being pizza and wine. 

I'm trying to clean up and get ready for tomorrow when the family shows up. 

Our weather is cold and rainy!! 
My sulcata hasn't been out much so I have been soaking him in the bath just for a change of scenery.


----------



## mike taylor

Alexio said:


> 25 years is a long time but thats awesome. Is he very big?


About five foot or a little longer.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Mike, are you awake?


Yes


----------



## mike taylor

Merry Christmas to everyone . I've been really busy with work an my truck . I have to have it ready by March .


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> My sulcata hasn't been out much so I have been soaking him in the bath just for a change of scenery.
> 
> View attachment 195608



We use the bathtub to soak our monsters as well. They sit and soak peacefully, they love that I come in and refresh the water and just let them soak.


----------



## Big Charlie

MPRC said:


> When I have packages that I can't ship from home I drive 25min to the next town over because the post office is so rural and small that it is never busy. The post office where I live has a really mean nasty lady behind the counter who always finds a way to make my experience unpleasant. The post office of my choosing is far more relaxed and the post master is very sweet.


That's how it is when I go to Farmersville, the next town. You can tell by the name, it is sort of rural. No one is ever there. In my town, there are two post offices that are always really crowded and it is hard to park. They closed the one near our house. We used to live in a small town of 200 people that had its own post office. That place was wonderful. The postmaster knew everyone in town. I guess it wouldn't be good if you wanted privacy. I never went to the library in our town because the librarian was always recommending stuff that I didn't want to read, but I ended up taking so she wouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## MPRC

Red decided to spread some Christmas Terror to the poor cat. She is a mighty hunter, but she stays the heck away from the tortoises since they wont run from her.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Today I ran out to buy 3 things and ended up buying a lot more. It was hard to pass up stuff at 60% off.
> The grocery store was a zoo but my express lane was fine.
> 
> Tonight we are headed to Filippi's for an Italian dinner but I'm sure it will end up just being pizza and wine.
> 
> I'm trying to clean up and get ready for tomorrow when the family shows up.
> 
> Our weather is cold and rainy!!
> My sulcata hasn't been out much so I have been soaking him in the bath just for a change of scenery.
> 
> View attachment 195608



Looking good!

Pizza's always good. But then I really love pasta too!!

Thankfully I won't be having company tomorrow. My daughter invited me over for breakfast, but I doubt I'll take her up on it. I always go early to do presents, and the great grandkids will be there, so it's a treat to watch them, but after presents, I'm ready to go home.


----------



## Yvonne G

I went to Danny's (Maggie's son) house this afternoon. He has a cute little 1937 Craftsman house and he has it fixed up very retro with much 50's, 60's and even some antique furniture. He repainted, added new carpet and some new tile, etc. He bought an old electric kitchen stove that looks like it's from the '50's, but it's brand new because the older couple that had it never used it. And his kitchen table and chairs are the chrome/vinyl jobs we used to know and love (NOT), but in like-new condition. 

It's very hard to get my side of the story across with Maggie there. Danny was asking me how I like this truck over the red one I had in the past (this one is an '05 and the red one was a '95, both full size, 1/2 ton Dodge trucks). I started to say I like this one fine and Maggie jumps in saying I don't know how to drive this big truck. It's too big for me. I never even get up to speed. I can't park it, and on and on. The only thing bigger on this truck are the wheels. It's the same truck. Oh well. I don't drive like Maggie does, so that means I can't drive, I guess.

I'll leave her train experience for her to tell you. But she made it ok and is just as ornery as ever. And yes, Jacqui, she gave me your hug.


----------



## mike taylor

Got me a new turtle cup.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Yes



That was from a few nights ago silly!!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Got me a new turtle cup.



Love!!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Pizza's always good. But then I really love pasta too!!
> 
> Thankfully I won't be having company tomorrow. My daughter invited me over for breakfast, but I doubt I'll take her up on it. I always go early to do presents, and the great grandkids will be there, so it's a treat to watch them, but after presents, I'm ready to go home.



Just go!! Don't over think it!!


----------



## MPRC

Slow night here in Eugene, Chris already had his Christmas visit with his kids and his parents aren't doing anything so we plan on staying in our PJs all day tomorrow watching Christmas movies and eating crab.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning and a very merry Christmas to all from the UK


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Merry Christmas Chatters.
Have a super holiday everyone.


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Holiday TFO.

Best wishes to you all and your  friends...


----------



## MPRC

Merry Christmas! - now can I go back to bed?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

MPRC said:


> Merry Christmas! - now can I go back to bed?


No.


----------



## Jacqui

It's raining here. Jeff had his road shut down in AZ due to snow


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Merry Christmas! - now can I go back to bed?



yes


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone . I've been really busy with work an my truck . I have to have it ready by March .



why March?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> why March?


Merry Christmas , Jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Merry Christmas , Jacqui!



Merry Christmas Adam


----------



## Jacqui

Here at my children's house, snacking on crackers and dip, listening to my favorite Christmas song (Feliz Navidad). Let my kids know their Aunt wouldn't be coming due to the flu and first thing each said was, "oh no, no green bean casserole". lol


----------



## AZtortMom

Merry Christmas


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Merry Christmas
> View attachment 195660



that about covers it


----------



## Ciri

MPRC said:


> Merry Christmas! - now can I go back to bed?


Love that Flying Tortoises pulling Santa's sleigh avatar!


----------



## Ciri

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all, including all our chelonian family members


----------



## Jacqui

We are now under a severe thunderstorm watch.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> We are now under a severe thunderstorm watch.


That doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## Jacqui

Hopefully no Christmas tornado in the area.


----------



## MPRC

Ciri said:


> Love that Flying Tortoises pulling Santa's sleigh avatar!



Don't forget the little Angler Fishy!


----------



## Jacqui

Complete double rainbow, but my phone couldn't capture it


----------



## Jacqui

One of my Grandkitties


----------



## Jacqui

Night all...


----------



## Yvonne G

G'night, Jacqui! Hope you had a nice day with the family.


----------



## Momof4

Merry Christmas Everybody!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> why March?


Car show


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Night all...
> View attachment 195676



What a lovely photo!!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Tiny sliver of moon this morning.


----------



## theguy67

Greetings all! I hope everyone had a great Christmas.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Luke: Was a real nice day here. How about your Christmas?


----------



## Jacqui

Happy birthday Ms Noel.


----------



## Jacqui

theguy67 said:


> Greetings all! I hope everyone had a great Christmas.



It was great. Yours?


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, back to the normal routine. Leaves, leaves, leaves! I have them mostly raked up into piles, now I just have to cart them all around to the box turtle yards and spread them out.

This week's weather is going to be low '50s, high '40s for day time and low 30s for night time. The orange growing farmers have been running their wind machines the past week nights and I still hear them now at 8a. Beats me how a wind machine can keep the orange trees from freezing when wind makes the temperature lower than it really is. Wind chill factor anyone?

I've got one real old cat, Little Brother, who is pretty skinny, drools and has what looks like a tumor on his gums around a lower canine tooth. My daughter keeps after me to take him to the vet and have him euthanized so he doesn't have to endure the cold winter. I hate playing god, though, so I put it off. Little Brother has his routine. During the day he lays on the roof (if the sun is out) usually on a solar panel, soaking up the sun. Then in the evening when I do my evening chores, I feed the cats some canned cat food. I leave the Aldabran tortoises' shed door open, but later just after dark, I go back out and make sure Little Brother is in the Aldabran shed, and I close the shed door. There's a cat bed on a shelf in that shed, plus there's an open bag of shavings on a shelf, and I've seen the cat in both those sleeping places, but the preferred sleeping spot is in the tort table under the black light.


----------



## Yvonne G

I just wanted to share Cowboy Cyrus's picture with you all. Cyrus is really into anything horsey - rodeo on TV, horse figurines, etc. Last year he wouldn't take off his cowboy hat, but because they won't allow him to wear it in pre-school, he's sort of gotten out of the habit of wearing it now. So for Christmas, Santa brought him a new shirt and a belt:




(Does anyone recognize that zoned-out-in-front-of-the-TV look?)


----------



## theguy67

Jacqui said:


> It was great. Yours?



Mine was good. Relaxing...Today the festivities continue as we go to visit more family. 

Its been a nice 75 the past few days, with the lows in the 50s-60s. I started on the yearling outdoor pen this morning. Started laying limestone.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Happy birthday Ms Noel.


Thank you Jacqui


----------



## theguy67

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Luke: Was a real nice day here. How about your Christmas?



I didn't see your reply! It was nice. Lots of good food. One of my redfoots is finally recovering. She's been in quarantine for a month.


----------



## Jacqui

I have a tom, Catus, who has some sort of mouth issue (drools), but he's going to have to be knocked out to even get near his mouth. I have him antibiotic this week and he does seem better, so maybe I will get lucky and get him to having no problem so I can wait til next year on him.


----------



## Yvonne G

theguy67 said:


> Mine was good. Relaxing...Today the festivities continue as we go to visit more family.
> 
> Its been a nice 75 the past few days, with the lows in the 50s-60s. I started on the yearling outdoor pen this morning. Started laying limestone.



I have a couple of 4 year old Texas tortoises that aren't quite big enough to go play with the big guys, but are getting too big to be in an indoor habitat. So I've been toying with the idea of a "yearling outdoor pen" for them too. But there's just too much clean-up and everyday stuff that gets in the way.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I have a tom, Catus, who has some sort of mouth issue (drools), but he's going to have to be knocked out to even get near his mouth. I have him antibiotic this week and he does seem better, so maybe I will get lucky and get him to having no problem so I can wait til next year on him.



Hopefully it's just bad teeth and not something worse. Little Brother drooled for a couple years before I could notice the big swelling around his canine tooth.


----------



## Yvonne G

I took all the babies out of their enclosures and put them to soak - several yearling or two year old box turtles in one enclosure, about 6 hatchling box turtles in another enclosure, two 4 year old Texans and two two year old deserts.

So, while they were soaking, I brought out their food and water dishes to sanitize them and when I picked up the waterer in the enclosure the young box turtles were in it was just INFESTED with springtails underneath. The dark brown substrate was actually white because there were so many bugs.

It was a good time to take the tub outside, while the inhabitants were soaking, so I did. Then I added new potting soil and orchid bark and brought it back inside. I got it all set up with clean waterer, hiding places and feeders, then set the box turtles back inside. Stupid me! *Yvonne slaps self on forehead* I didn't think to rinse off the turtles under the faucet, and there are springtails walking on their backs. So it won't be too much longer before the enclosure is infested once again!


----------



## MPRC

I'd take the springtails over the million sugar ants I'm fighting right now.


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> I'd take the springtails over the million sugar ants I'm fighting right now.



I had ants in my leopard shed's tort table. I couldn't see where they were coming in. I removed everything from inside the table, washed the inside of the table with vinegar and water, let it dry then sprayed all around the inside with Orange Guard. Next I put down a layer of diatomaceous earth and then the plastic film liner, new substrate, etc. I have a little shelf up at the back edge of the table with a few potted plants on the shelf, so I placed three Terro Ant Baits on the shelf. I'm happy to say I haven't seen anymore ants in there.


----------



## theguy67

Yvonne G said:


> I have a couple of 4 year old Texas tortoises that aren't quite big enough to go play with the big guys, but are getting too big to be in an indoor habitat. So I've been toying with the idea of a "yearling outdoor pen" for them too. But there's just too much clean-up and everyday stuff that gets in the way.



Yeah. I have some yearling redfoots that are almost 4 inches. I also have some leftover limestone and mortar that I am sectioning off the back wall , inside the adults' pen, with. It will also give me somewhere to plant the more fragile plants.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I took all the babies out of their enclosures and put them to soak - several yearling or two year old box turtles in one enclosure, about 6 hatchling box turtles in another enclosure, two 4 year old Texans and two two year old deserts.
> 
> So, while they were soaking, I brought out their food and water dishes to sanitize them and when I picked up the waterer in the enclosure the young box turtles were in it was just INFESTED with springtails underneath. The dark brown substrate was actually white because there were so many bugs.
> 
> It was a good time to take the tub outside, while the inhabitants were soaking, so I did. Then I added new potting soil and orchid bark and brought it back inside. I got it all set up with clean waterer, hiding places and feeders, then set the box turtles back inside. Stupid me! *Yvonne slaps self on forehead* I didn't think to rinse off the turtles under the faucet, and there are springtails walking on their backs. So it won't be too much longer before the enclosure is infested once again!



lol sorry


----------



## MPRC

@Yvonne G - If I could buy Terro by the gallon I would. It's saved the day 100 times. I currently have the tortoises locked in the bathroom on puppy pads until I can sort it all out. Looks like I'm going to have to pay for dirt since the ground is frozen here. It's funny that they love the tortoise enclosures, but the bearded dragon who is a PIG and leaves food scraps all over never has an issue. 

The BF joked that we just need a bucket of house geckos to release inside. I doubt they would last long with the cat though, haha.


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> @Yvonne G - If I could buy Terro by the gallon I would. It's saved the day 100 times. I currently have the tortoises locked in the bathroom on puppy pads until I can sort it all out. Looks like I'm going to have to pay for dirt since the ground is frozen here. It's funny that they love the tortoise enclosures, but the bearded dragon who is a PIG and leaves food scraps all over never has an issue.
> 
> The BF joked that we just need a bucket of house geckos to release inside. I doubt they would last long with the cat though, haha.



I knew a guy here who bought some sort of lizard (he bought several of them) that he turned loose in his house to feast on whatever bugs he had living there. He said after about a week he never saw a lizard again.


----------



## Yvonne G

Does anyone know what this quarter moon key up above the numbers pad is used for:


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah geeze. I just pushed it to see what would happen and it turned my computer off. Lucky thing when I turned it back on it was still in the same place as when it got turned off.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Ah geeze. I just pushed it to see what would happen and it turned my computer off. Lucky thing when I turned it back on it was still in the same place as when it got turned off.



That's what it does; puts your computer to sleep. The computer doesn't actually turn off; it's more like standby.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> That's what it does; puts your computer to sleep. The computer doesn't actually turn off; it's more like standby.



Thank you.


----------



## JoesMum

Yup. That's "sleep mode" as you discovered


----------



## MPRC

"What's this button do?" 

"I guess I'll push it and find out" 

Haha.


----------



## Jacqui

Could be dangerous pushing Yvonne's buttons.


----------



## mike taylor

On clean up duty . Man it would be way easier if they didn't follow you around trying to bite off your toes . Hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah here it's 80 something degrees and I was sweating my butt off cleaning up leaves.


----------



## MPRC

27 degrees and so crisp that my boyfriend wont work on my truck outside for me. Boo.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yeah here it's 80 something degrees and I was sweating my butt off cleaning up leaves.


----------



## mike taylor

Don't be hating your husband is a truck driver would be easy for you to move south . Hahaha


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> Don't be hating your husband is a truck driver would be easy for you to move south . Hahaha


Today in AZ it was 60 but in Ohio it was 66 so don't rush south !


----------



## JoesMum

mike taylor said:


> On clean up duty . Man it would be way easier if they didn't follow you around trying to bite off your toes . Hahaha
> 
> View attachment 195727
> View attachment 195728


It's hard enough with a 7lb Greek in hot pursuit. That could be very painful if you get distracted!


----------



## MPRC

Can't sleep...


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Morning!



Hi, Jacqui! Looks like you and I are the only ones up and on this a.m.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, Jacqui! Looks like you and I are the only ones up and on this a.m.



and look where we are. lo . Looks though, like I am with great company.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Don't be hating your husband is a truck driver would be easy for you to move south . Hahaha



What does Jeff being a driver have to do with it?


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Today in AZ it was 60 but in Ohio it was 66 so don't rush south !



Jeff was stuck on Christmas day because of snow by Flagstaff and the road being closed.


----------



## Yvonne G

Not much going on here this a.m. It's only 7:30a and I'm already finished reading all the new posts. But it's still too cold to go outside and take care of my animal duties. NO!!! HOLD ME BACK! Please don't make me go out there in that frost covered wonderland!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> Jeff was stuck on Christmas day because of snow by Flagstaff and the road being closed.


Who would think : you want snow and cold come to AZ !


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO！ ！ ！


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Not much going on here this a.m. It's only 7:30a and I'm already finished reading all the new posts. But it's still too cold to go outside and take care of my animal duties. NO!!! HOLD ME BACK! Please don't make me go out there in that frost covered wonderland!


I'm waking up to a 36 F temperature. It is sunny but cold~~


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning Grandpa and Steven!


----------



## theguy67

Good morning all! I placed some more stone today, slowly making progress on the yearling pen.


----------



## MPRC

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Who would think : you want snow and cold come to AZ !



I think people fail to realize AZ has some elevation to it.


----------



## theguy67

Its a little messy but I'm working on cleaning it up. Its going to be 3 -4 stones high.


Any ideas for a cover?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

MPRC said:


> I think people fail to realize AZ has some elevation to it.


I know they don't think about cold and snow !


----------



## Momof4

theguy67 said:


> Its a little messy but I'm working on cleaning it up. Its going to be 3 -4 stones high.
> 
> 
> Any ideas for a cover?
> View attachment 195790



Is this just for outside time? 
Do you have many predators?
I wonder if you could install some sort of canopy at a slant to hide them from hawks. 
Not sure if you have cats, squirrels etc. or maybe bird netting stapled to some 2x1's to tack up and weight on the bottom so you could just lift it to get them out. 
Just ideas.


----------



## Yvonne G

theguy67 said:


> Good morning all! I placed some more stone today, slowly making progress on the yearling pen.



What are you worried about (the cover)? None of my enclosures are covered, and when I set the baby tubs outside, I don't cover them either.


----------



## theguy67

Momof4 said:


> Is this just for outside time?
> Do you have many predators?
> I wonder if you could install some sort of canopy at a slant to hide them from hawks.
> Not sure if you have cats, squirrels etc. or maybe bird netting stapled to some 2x1's to tack up and weight on the bottom so you could just lift it to get them out.
> Just ideas.



The pic doesn't show everything, but it is inside of the adults' pen. You can see the gate on the right. Once the bamboo grows in it will have cover. I still have 1 plant that i need to put back there. I thought about putting down some sort of livestock wire, sandwiched between the top 2 stones, but 'm currently looking for easier alternatives if possible. I'd prefer it to be secure enough so they can stay outside 24/7 during the warm months so it will probably require the livestock wire route.


----------



## Yvonne G

Get some 1x1s or 2x2s and make a frame that fits the shape of the enclosure and staple either hardware cloth or pond netting onto it.


----------



## theguy67

Yvonne G said:


> What are you worried about (the cover)? None of my enclosures are covered, and when I set the baby tubs outside, I don't cover them either.



I'm not really "worried", per se, but I'm looking at long term occupancy. To where I don't have to lose sleep if I leave them out at night.


----------



## Yvonne G

theguy67 said:


> I'm not really "worried", per se, but I'm looking at long term occupancy. To where I don't have to lose sleep if I leave them out at night.



I see. I don't leave my babies out at night, so I understand.


----------



## theguy67

Yvonne G said:


> I see. I don't leave my babies out at night, so I understand.



Right. In the beginning it will only be used during the day, and I'll see how nights go. If its not advised, I'll wait until they are bigger. If I only leave them out during the day, I wouldn't put a permanent cover on it, but I may wind up doing it anyway so the enclosure is more versatile and secure.


----------



## Yvonne G

theguy67 said:


> Right. In the beginning it will only be used during the day, and I'll see how nights go. If its not advised, I'll wait until they are bigger. If I only leave them out during the day, I wouldn't put a permanent cover on it, but I may wind up doing it anyway so the enclosure is more versatile and secure.



Is that a metal building at the back? Can you screw in hinges there? If so, you can hinge the cover on that wall, then put a secure stake in the ground in front of the habitat and connect the lid to that stake with a hook or something critters can't open.


----------



## Yvonne G

Misty is telling me that it's lunchtime. So I'll see you all later.


----------



## theguy67

Yvonne G said:


> Is that a metal building at the back? Can you screw in hinges there? If so, you can hinge the cover on that wall, then put a secure stake in the ground in front of the habitat and connect the lid to that stake with a hook or something critters can't open.



Yes. The metal building is my old "reptile room" which has served as storage for a few years (I'm in the process of reclaiming it lol). It also has a section extended in the front that has a dirt floor and several windows inside where the torts stay during the winter. They have access to it in the summer too by a tortoise door on the other side. 

I do like the idea of a hinged top. Unfortunately plants will be growing through the wire. Primarily the bamboo. So IF I do put a cover on, I will be making about 3 small doors afew few feet apart. I think I know how to make it work, but was hoping there would be an easier way (there rarely is). Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Not much going on here this a.m. It's only 7:30a and I'm already finished reading all the new posts. But it's still too cold to go outside and take care of my animal duties. NO!!! HOLD ME BACK! Please don't make me go out there in that frost covered wonderland!



*shoves the whimp out, laughing all the way*


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> I think people fail to realize AZ has some elevation to it.



And beautiful ones they are


----------



## Momof4

What can I use in my food pantry to keep the moths out? Im finding them everywhere when I open the cupboard. 
I wasn't sure moth balls were safe with food.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> What can I use in my food pantry to keep the moths out? Im finding them everywhere when I open the cupboard.
> I wasn't sure moth balls were safe with food.


This recommends bay leaves... after you've cleaned out to make sure you've got rid of where they're breeding 
https://www.google.co.uk/amp/m.wikihow.com/Get-Rid-of-Pantry-Moths?amp=1


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> What can I use in my food pantry to keep the moths out? Im finding them everywhere when I open the cupboard.
> I wasn't sure moth balls were safe with food.



I suspect a box of something that has been sitting in there too long and has grown some larvae. Look closely in the cupboard, all along the corners, and inside boxes and containers. Here's a how to:

http://www.wikihow.com/Get-Rid-of-Pantry-Moths


----------



## MPRC

Another day, another house. Wish us luck, tonight we are going to go look at a rental that is actually $100 under budget, which would be fabulous if it will work for us.


----------



## Yvonne G

Just looking through a bunch of animal photo bombs and this one I thought was too cute to not share it:







Looks like the stork is now delivering fully clothed babies.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> What does Jeff being a driver have to do with it?


Big trailer for all your stuffs . So you can move south in one trip.


----------



## MPRC

Update: sitting outside waiting for the landlord. There are now 6 vehicles besides us waiting. I was unamused as I thought this was a one in one showing.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> What can I use in my food pantry to keep the moths out? Im finding them everywhere when I open the cupboard.
> I wasn't sure moth balls were safe with food.




Do you keep bird seed in the pantry?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Hi chatters. I hope every one had a great Christmas, I know you all missed me. I could tell by how much chatting was going on, but I'm back now, so I expect the chatting to cease. Not that I want it to, I just know there's not much chatting happening when I post. Well, I'm back. And Amtrak sucks big time.
You all can keep chatting, I'm gonna go play with my tortoises. I won't be back so you are free to chat to your hearts content


----------



## mike taylor

Welcome back


----------



## MPRC

Update number 2: words cannot describe the stretch from that house. It needs to be gutted completely. It was filthy and disgusting with horrific pet odor....and I didn't even go in. I popped my head in the door, turned and I ran.


----------



## mike taylor

Let me guess wall to wall carpet. It holds the smell .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Let me guess wall to wall carpet. It holds the smell .


I got 200 pounds of prickly pair cactus pads. I'm in California right now and one of the neighbors has a field of them she's getting rid of.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I suspect a box of something that has been sitting in there too long and has grown some larvae. Look closely in the cupboard, all along the corners, and inside boxes and containers. Here's a how to:
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Get-Rid-of-Pantry-Moths



Thanks Yvonne!! I guess I have my work cut out for me when I get back from camping.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> This recommends bay leaves... after you've cleaned out to make sure you've got rid of where they're breeding
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/m.wikihow.com/Get-Rid-of-Pantry-Moths?amp=1




When I get everything cleaned out I will add some bay leaves!!


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> Hi chatters. I hope every one had a great Christmas, I know you all missed me. I could tell by how much chatting was going on, but I'm back now, so I expect the chatting to cease. Not that I want it to, I just know there's not much chatting happening when I post. Well, I'm back. And Amtrak sucks big time.
> You all can keep chatting, I'm gonna go play with my tortoises. I won't be back so you are free to chat to your hearts content


Hi Maggie

Welcome back. I hope you had a good time despite Amtrak's best efforts. 

We're braving the trains to get to London today. It _should_ only take around 45 minutes, but ...


----------



## Big Charlie

Momof4 said:


> What can I use in my food pantry to keep the moths out? Im finding them everywhere when I open the cupboard.
> I wasn't sure moth balls were safe with food.


Once you get them, they are really hard to get rid of. Check your walls to make sure there aren't any worms on them. Once we bought a sack of rice that had moths. For about 3 years later, I kept finding moths or worms.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> Update number 2: words cannot describe the stretch from that house. It needs to be gutted completely. It was filthy and disgusting with horrific pet odor....and I didn't even go in. I popped my head in the door, turned and I ran.



Look and see whats under the carpet. You could get rid of it and have wood floors, that would be awesome. I am guessing you got a house while I was gone?


----------



## bouaboua

Cold, Cold, Way too cold......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Big Charlie said:


> Once you get them, they are really hard to get rid of. Check your walls to make sure there aren't any worms on them. Once we bought a sack of rice that had moths. For about 3 years later, I kept finding moths or worms.



Are they little moths some times called Millers? If you have stored seed, chicken or house birds, they get in the seed and multiply. If you have seed look and see if there's webs in the seed. If so, that's where they are growing.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> Cold, Cold, Way too cold......



Heck, I'm used to snow or ice, and I have to say when I got on the train in Albany I got cold and was cold the whole time I was in Fresno. The train about froze me out. Glad I had a blanket. Thanks for that suggestion Sarah.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, looks like my neighbor is forcing me to the hospital. I fell while running for the train last night and scraped both knees (big deal) but my right knee is all swollen today and I can't put any weight on it. So continue on, I'm outa here


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Well, back to the normal routine. Leaves, leaves, leaves! I have them mostly raked up into piles, now I just have to cart them all around to the box turtle yards and spread them out.
> 
> This week's weather is going to be low '50s, high '40s for day time and low 30s for night time. The orange growing farmers have been running their wind machines the past week nights and I still hear them now at 8a. Beats me how a wind machine can keep the orange trees from freezing when wind makes the temperature lower than it really is. Wind chill factor anyone?
> 
> I've got one real old cat, Little Brother, who is pretty skinny, drools and has what looks like a tumor on his gums around a lower canine tooth. My daughter keeps after me to take him to the vet and have him euthanized so he doesn't have to endure the cold winter. I hate playing god, though, so I put it off. Little Brother has his routine. During the day he lays on the roof (if the sun is out) usually on a solar panel, soaking up the sun. Then in the evening when I do my evening chores, I feed the cats some canned cat food. I leave the Aldabran tortoises' shed door open, but later just after dark, I go back out and make sure Little Brother is in the Aldabran shed, and I close the shed door. There's a cat bed on a shelf in that shed, plus there's an open bag of shavings on a shelf, and I've seen the cat in both those sleeping places, but the preferred sleeping spot is in the tort table under the black light.
> View attachment 195704
> View attachment 195705
> View attachment 195706




Don't you even think of euthanasia. When it's time for him to die, he'll do it on his own.

Good morning all. I just popped in for a moment, leaving now


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> Well, looks like my neighbor is forcing me to the hospital. I fell while running for the train last night and scraped both knees (big deal) but my right knee is all swollen today and I can't put any weight on it. So continue on, I'm outa here


That sounds painful I hope you are fixed quickly.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Look and see whats under the carpet. You could get rid of it and have wood floors, that would be awesome. I am guessing you got a house while I was gone?



No, she had an appointment to look at a house whose rent was about $100 cheaper than what she pays now. When she got there there were a few other people there with appointments to see the same house. She didn't even go inside, just looked in and realized it was a pit.


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> No, she had an appointment to look at a house whose rent was about $100 cheaper than what she pays now. When she got there there were a few other people there with appointments to see the same house. She didn't even go inside, just looked in and realized it was a pit.



Yvonne nailed it. It was DISGUSTING and likely uninhabitable and people were still clamoring to try to rent it. The landlord was deceitful and I left feeling dejected and and hopeless. 

This housing hunt is having a really negative effect on my mental and emotional health. Getting my hopes up over and over just to be let down again has made 2016 a miserable year. Not only do I feel trapped in the rental we were supposed to move out of by mid-November, but I can't sleep and spend all of my time working to try to save money for a down payment on a house. There's no room for us here and our friend wants our house back and there's no where to go. 

People keep throwing empty encouraging words at us like, "You'll find the one" and reminding me that, yes, it could be worse. Just what I want to think about right now. 

I'm going to go pout somewhere else, no use bringing you all down with me. There's work to be done.


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> Yvonne nailed it. It was DISGUSTING and likely uninhabitable and people were still clamoring to try to rent it. The landlord was deceitful and I left feeling dejected and and hopeless.
> 
> This housing hunt is having a really negative effect on my mental and emotional health. Getting my hopes up over and over just to be let down again has made 2016 a miserable year. Not only do I feel trapped in the rental we were supposed to move out of by mid-November, but I can't sleep and spend all of my time working to try to save money for a down payment on a house. There's no room for us here and our friend wants our house back and there's no where to go.
> 
> People keep throwing empty encouraging words at us like, "You'll find the one" and reminding me that, yes, it could be worse. Just what I want to think about right now.
> 
> I'm going to go pout somewhere else, no use bringing you all down with me. There's work to be done.



My husband was a 'searcher.' When he was house hunting, it didn't do for him to just look at the ads. He spent days and most of his time off from work, just driving around looking at neighborhoods. We bought two houses (at different times in our lives) that way. We never saw them advertised, but we saw the 'for sale' sign in the yard in front of the house. So maybe you'll get lucky and find the 'for rent' sign. Start driving around.


----------



## mike taylor

Man I'm getting old . My youngest son just turned 14 today . Seems like yesterday I was watching Toy Story with him .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> Man I'm getting old . My youngest son just turned 14 today . Seems like yesterday I was watching Toy Story with him .


I know the feeling : my oldest grandson is 18 , got a job ,and getting good grades in collage !


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> My husband was a 'searcher.' When he was house hunting, it didn't do for him to just look at the ads. He spent days and most of his time off from work, just driving around looking at neighborhoods. We bought two houses (at different times in our lives) that way. We never saw them advertised, but we saw the 'for sale' sign in the yard in front of the house. So maybe you'll get lucky and find the 'for rent' sign. Start driving around.



We've been driving and walking around. We also have 2 realtors working for us, someone watching house auctions, foreclosure lists from our mortgage lender. I'm subscribed to a dozen rental and real estate websites. I just look like a s***** person to rent to since I'm self employed with a herd of pets (who came to me as I was finalizing paperwork on the house we were buying) and an bf with no real reportable income for the last 2 years. I have AMAZING credit, I have modest savings, but the nuances of being a small business means that I report my income to look like I take in the least amount of money I can since I turn so much of it over to the IRS. This looks like poo to a mortgage lender. 

I wish I could go back to Spokane, but with the boyfriend having young children it just isn't an option. 

Sorry for going all 'Debbie Downer' on you guys, but I've been holding everything in for a long time and it sort of word-vomited all out. I'm not looking for pity. I appreciate the sympathetic ear (or if you aren't sympathetic just let me be blissfully ignorant). 

Here's to 2017 hopefully being less of a b****


----------



## Big Charlie

MPRC said:


> Yvonne nailed it. It was DISGUSTING and likely uninhabitable and people were still clamoring to try to rent it. The landlord was deceitful and I left feeling dejected and and hopeless.
> 
> This housing hunt is having a really negative effect on my mental and emotional health. Getting my hopes up over and over just to be let down again has made 2016 a miserable year. Not only do I feel trapped in the rental we were supposed to move out of by mid-November, but I can't sleep and spend all of my time working to try to save money for a down payment on a house. There's no room for us here and our friend wants our house back and there's no where to go.
> 
> People keep throwing empty encouraging words at us like, "You'll find the one" and reminding me that, yes, it could be worse. Just what I want to think about right now.
> 
> I'm going to go pout somewhere else, no use bringing you all down with me. There's work to be done.


Eventually you'll find the right one, probably when you least expect it. When I was young, I was looking for an apartment in San Francisco. I went to one that was a rathole and there was a line of people to see it. The toilet looked like it hadn't been flushed in years. One of the other lookers said they would fight me for the apartment. I said "you can have it!" That night I dreamed of the perfect apartment. A few days later, I found it. I swear it was just like my dream! The landlady got several applications but accepted mine. I guess she liked me or maybe she believed my dream story.


----------



## Big Charlie

maggie3fan said:


> Are they little moths some times called Millers? If you have stored seed, chicken or house birds, they get in the seed and multiply. If you have seed look and see if there's webs in the seed. If so, that's where they are growing.


I think they were these: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_mealmoth
Funny thing is we never had them when I had pet birds. I'm positive they came in the large bag of rice we bought from the Asian grocery store. Once you get them, they get into everything, so you can't keep any cereal, rice or flour around without sealing it in heavy duty plastic containers. The worms can crawl quite a ways. We found some in our bedroom, which is a long ways from the kitchen.


----------



## Big Charlie

maggie3fan said:


> Well, looks like my neighbor is forcing me to the hospital. I fell while running for the train last night and scraped both knees (big deal) but my right knee is all swollen today and I can't put any weight on it. So continue on, I'm outa here


I hope you get better soon. I fell once running for a bus in San Francisco. I injured my arm but never went to the doctor. That arm bothered me off and on for years. It's a good thing you are getting it looked at.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Man I'm getting old . My youngest son just turned 14 today . Seems like yesterday I was watching Toy Story with him .



Hate to say this, but you ARE old. Take it from me, I'm real experienced at it....lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings

JoesMum said:


> That sounds painful I hope you are fixed quickly.



I hate ER here so I refused to go. I just fell down, not the first time won't be the last. Wish I shoulda sued Amtrak, probably get a lot of money. But I fall a lot and we all know s*it happens. If I would have had a red cap as promised. That would have helped


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Man I'm getting old . My youngest son just turned 14 today . Seems like yesterday I was watching Toy Story with him .



That's because it was yesterday. Just don't let his friends know.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> She had some sort of special ticket that gave her more space because she's a crotchety, feeble, infirm old lady.



OK #1....I am not a crotchety, feeble, infirm old lady, I could beat your *** with no trouble. I am just disappointed in life and don't like people. I am NOT crotchety, I'm grumpy, I'm NOT infirm, I'm tough; I'm crazy for Christ sake(or is that sake the drink?)It's not right to be mean to crazy people. I even think it's against the law. So I will take my grumpiness somewhere else. It's nice to see all of you be so glad I am back. It warms the cockels of my black heart. Really...not
and his name is Jordan not Danny and his house is a 1924 Craftsman Cottage
I'm gonna go take some drugs for this headache...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Big Charlie said:


> I hope you get better soon. I fell once running for a bus in San Francisco. I injured my arm but never went to the doctor. That arm bothered me off and on for years. It's a good thing you are getting it looked at.



You live in the city?


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> OK #1....I am not a crotchety, feeble, infirm old lady, I could beat your *** with no trouble. I am just disappointed in life and don't like people. I am NOT crotchety, I'm grumpy, I'm NOT infirm, I'm tough; I'm crazy for Christ sake(or is that sake the drink?)It's not right to be mean to crazy people. I even think it's against the law. So I will take my grumpiness somewhere else. It's nice to see all of you be so glad I am back. It warms the cockels of my black heart. Really...not
> and his name is Jordan not Danny and his house is a 1924 Craftsman Cottage
> I'm gonna go take some drugs for this headache...



See? Crotchety!

(And I've called him Danny for his whole life. I'm not changing now.)


----------



## Big Charlie

maggie3fan said:


> You live in the city?


Not any more. That was a very long time ago. I lived in the Marina District. I'm still in California but farther south and less urban.


----------



## Big Charlie

mike taylor said:


> Man I'm getting old . My youngest son just turned 14 today . Seems like yesterday I was watching Toy Story with him .


My youngest is graduating college and looking for a job. I'm looking forward to the day when I no longer have to pay her rent.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Hi chatters. I hope every one had a great Christmas, I know you all missed me. I could tell by how much chatting was going on, but I'm back now, so I expect the chatting to cease. Not that I want it to, I just know there's not much chatting happening when I post. Well, I'm back. And Amtrak sucks big time.
> You all can keep chatting, I'm gonna go play with my tortoises. I won't be back so you are free to chat to your hearts content



Silly lady! Did you have fun?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I got 200 pounds of prickly pair cactus pads. I'm in California right now and one of the neighbors has a field of them she's getting rid of.



How lucky can you get.


----------



## JoesMum

mike taylor said:


> Man I'm getting old . My youngest son just turned 14 today . Seems like yesterday I was watching Toy Story with him .


Imagine how I felt when my youngest turned 20 last April. I'll go get my walking frame. 

Good morning all


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Imagine how I felt when my youngest turned 20 last April. I'll go get my walking frame.
> 
> Good morning all



Oh you are both spring chickens.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Oh you are both spring chickens.


My mum said that... she pointed out that her youngest had just turned 50


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> My mum said that... she pointed out that her youngest had just turned 50



If Mum says it, then you know it's true!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning everybody!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Jacqui!


----------



## bouaboua

Take a look the forecast for next Wednesday through Friday.........This is crazy


----------



## bouaboua

Hi Yvonne. Good Morning. 

Do stay warm, Please.....


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Jacqui! !


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Hi Yvonne. Good Morning.
> 
> Do stay warm, Please.....



Similar weather here, but a bit cooler. I went out this a.m. about 8:30a and fed and watered everyone, but had to come back inside to wait for it to get a bit warmer before I can make a repair fix inside the Aldabran shed. Neither one would vacate the premises and it's impossible to work in there with them home.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Jacqui!



Hi Yvonne. Bad day for you here (windy) and just a tad cool.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Take a look the forecast for next Wednesday through Friday.........This is crazy
> 
> View attachment 195869



Great weather!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Jacqui! !



Hi! *waves* When do you go back again?


----------



## Jacqui

Steven at Thanksgiving time, you were worried about gaining weight. You never said how you did.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Similar weather here, but a bit cooler. I went out this a.m. about 8:30a and fed and watered everyone, but had to come back inside to wait for it to get a bit warmer before I can make a repair fix inside the Aldabran shed. Neither one would vacate the premises and it's impossible to work in there with them home.



What did they break now?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Steven at Thanksgiving time, you were worried about gaining weight. You never said how you did.


I'm doing well on the weight lost.

I'm at around 165~7 lb now. I was at 175 during the Thanksgiving. Now I try to stay at 165.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Hi! *waves* When do you go back again?


Day before Christmas. I was tired.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> What did they break now?



The Aldabran shed is divided with the YF inhabiting a small section of it. The length is 7' and there is no way to anchor a wall in the middle, so it's a 7' long wall made out of plywood and anchored at either end to the width walls. Over time, while snuggling up to the wall at night to sleep, they have pushed the plywood in and it was in danger of coming down altogether. So blocked everyone out of the shed, tore down all the interior walls and shelves and fixed it. I put up a 2x6, horizontally because I thought it would be stronger that orientation, between the two end walls at about the height of the 'pushing' part of the Aldabran's shells. Then anchored the plywood wall to that. It's still a little flimsy down at floor level, but I'm pretty sure most of the pushing happens up where I put the board across.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Day before Christmas. I was tired.



No, she asked when you GO BACK


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> No, she asked when you GO BACK


SILLY ME~~

I was up by 3 AM this morning.....I'm not myself. But no excuse. 

I'm heading back in the second week of new year.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> SILLY ME~~
> 
> I was up by 3 AM this morning.....I'm not myself. But no excuse.
> 
> I'm heading back in the second week of new year.



It's ok, I was just going to ignore it. Why up so early?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> It's ok, I was just going to ignore it. Why up so early?


This year, Chinese Lunars New Year day are bit early, it is on the 28th of Jan. So most of the company will have year end party in the first couple weeks of Jan. So I need to go back Asia to attend some parties. 

I'm scheduled coming back home on 26th.


----------



## Yvonne G

@Jacqui : He must really be tired, huh? I guess we may never know why he got up so early!


----------



## MPRC

It's 52 and sunny here in Eugene, OR. I've got a few tortoises out on the front lawn. As soon as I set them down they started chowing down.


----------



## Yvonne G

Enjoy it while you can. I see frosty nights in your future.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> @Jacqui : He must really be tired, huh? I guess we may never know why he got up so early!



yeppers he must be.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Enjoy it while you can. I see frosty nights in your future.



Next week our nights are single digits. Today I was out doing yardwork. Tomorrow are 50s, wish I didn't work.


----------



## Jacqui

Night all.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Big Charlie said:


> Not any more. That was a very long time ago. I lived in the Marina District. I'm still in California but farther south and less urban.



My childhood was spent across from the Cow Palace. I watched them build Candlestick, and now I've watched them tear it down. Sad


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Big Charlie said:


> My youngest is graduating college and looking for a job. I'm looking forward to the day when I no longer have to pay her rent.



Got you all beat, my youngest is turning 50. I'm not old enough for that, he must belong to someone else.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

JoesMum said:


> My mum said that... she pointed out that her youngest had just turned 50



I just did that in a post here


----------



## Maggie Cummings

To answer your qustion Jacqui...I had a super time. Except for the way Amtrak runs is a crime. 3 hours late. I was suppossed to come back on the 26th at 9 pm, but the train was late so they didn't want to honor my ticket because it was for the 26th and because it was so late it was now the 27th making my ticket no good. Then I got it all fixed and again no red cap so while hobbling for the train I fell. Was picked up into the air by a homeless black guy. He said hold on and he ran for the train, practicaly throwing me on to the now rolling train. Then the conductor yanked the homeless guy on, (no ticket) but he got a free ride to Chico.
It made me homesick for Fresberg. I'd like to be closer to my family and I have nothing here. But I don't see a way.My son and I had a great time. It was all good


----------



## Maggie Cummings

We are looking at snow Sat and Sunday. I don't care, I never go anywhere anyway.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO......


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Night all.
> View attachment 195897



...as the sun slowly fades away over the horizon, our heroine, Jacqui, gathers up all her little doggies and tiptoes into the house.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> We are looking at snow Sat and Sunday. I don't care, I never go anywhere anyway.



Bull pucky. You can't stay out of you car longer than a day or you go through car withdrawals.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO......



Hi Steven! Another brisk day for us. Will you be doing yard work?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Steven! Another brisk day for us. Will you be doing yard work?


No......Stay indoor. It is way too cold outside. Yard.......Let it grow, Let it Grow, LET IT GROW! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> No......Stay indoor. It is way too cold outside. Yard.......Let it grow, Let it Grow, LET IT GROW! ! ! !



All the more for the tortoises to eat, right? I have to go out. I do my grocery shopping on Friday. It's a bit foggy this a.m. and it's supposed to rain a bit later on. Hopefully I'll be home before the streets get wet. My truck loses traction on wet streets.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> ...as the sun slowly fades away over the horizon, our heroine, Jacqui, gathers up all her little doggies and tiptoes into the house.



pretty much


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Bull pucky. You can't stay out of you car longer than a day or you go through car withdrawals.



lol sounds like me


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> No......Stay indoor. It is way too cold outside. Yard.......Let it grow, Let it Grow, LET IT GROW! ! ! !



How cold is it?


----------



## Big Charlie

maggie3fan said:


> My childhood was spent across from the Cow Palace. I watched them build Candlestick, and now I've watched them tear it down. Sad


Wow, that must have been something! So you must be used to the cold. It was a survival test to sit through any game at Candlestick. I remember going to hockey games at the Cow Palace. My childhood was spent in the East Bay. I didn't move to the city until I was an adult.


----------



## Big Charlie

maggie3fan said:


> Got you all beat, my youngest is turning 50. I'm not old enough for that, he must belong to someone else.....


You must have started really early having kids! When our kids were little, my mother in law wouldn't let her boyfriend meet my husband because then the boyfriend would figure out she was older than he thought.


----------



## Yvonne G

I picked up a spiral-cut ham this a.m. at the store and I have it warming up in the oven as we speak. It won't be warm clear through until about 12:30p, but the house is starting to smell yummy. I'm going to be having left over ham for days - ham sandwiches, scalloped potatoes with ham, ham tetrazinni, ham/pineapple ka bobs, and finally, ham bone soup!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Bull pucky. You can't stay out of you car longer than a day or you go through car withdrawals.



Well, I guess that's pretty true....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Big Charlie said:


> Wow, that must have been something! So you must be used to the cold. It was a survival test to sit through any game at Candlestick. I remember going to hockey games at the Cow Palace. My childhood was spent in the East Bay. I didn't move to the city until I was an adult.



I lived a good part of my teen years in Oakland. I think it was 60th St. Right off Seminary. I went to Luther Burbank jr. High and started out at Mission (I think) HS but only lasted a couple of weeks. I decided at about 12 there was much more to living than being good. Did you ever go to that 1/4 pound burger place? Giant burgers and 1/4 of a pie. It was on high St. I think. You can't depend on my memory for squat. All I can say is I've had a hell of a life and I know this because I can't remember most of it....LOL I do remember New Years Eve at the Cow Palace, Charlie Daniels, Marshall and The Allman Bros. for 12 freakin hours. I think I'm gonna google it and see what year it was. Man, what a place to grow up in the '60s.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Big Charlie said:


> Wow, that must have been something! So you must be used to the cold. It was a survival test to sit through any game at Candlestick. I remember going to hockey games at the Cow Palace. My childhood was spent in the East Bay. I didn't move to the city until I was an adult.




Us kids all sat on the hill, I've never actually been INSIDE Candlestick. We could see perfectly good from the hill. And we had a secret entrance to the Cow Palace and the circus people would let us water the elephants and walk the horses. I lived 3 blks from the Cow Place. What a great time to be a kid. Oh, and I could see the Bayview drive-in movie screen from my bedroom. I saw many great movies, too bad about the audio tho...lol


I meant to say Marshall Tucker that night


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I picked up a spiral-cut ham this a.m. at the store and I have it warming up in the oven as we speak. It won't be warm clear through until about 12:30p, but the house is starting to smell yummy. I'm going to be having left over ham for days - ham sandwiches, scalloped potatoes with ham, ham tetrazinni, ham/pineapple ka bobs, and finally, ham bone soup!




I'll be right over!!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> No......Stay indoor. It is way too cold outside. Yard.......Let it grow, Let it Grow, LET IT GROW! ! ! !



but if it is actually cold, it won't grow.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I picked up a spiral-cut ham this a.m. at the store and I have it warming up in the oven as we speak. It won't be warm clear through until about 12:30p, but the house is starting to smell yummy. I'm going to be having left over ham for days - ham sandwiches, scalloped potatoes with ham, ham tetrazinni, ham/pineapple ka bobs, and finally, ham bone soup!



I love ham. It was one of the two meats at our Christmas.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'm doing well on the weight lost.
> 
> I'm at around 165~7 lb now. I was at 175 during the Thanksgiving. Now I try to stay at 165.



well congrats!


----------



## mike taylor

I'm going into this new year like ...... BOOM ***** GET OUT THE WAY ......... excuse me


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I love ham. It was one of the two meats at our Christmas.



I saved myself about 6 slices and took the rest over to my daughter's house. It was pretty damned good!


----------



## Sh3wulf

Wishing everyone a very safe ol'years night and A successful New Years!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I saved myself about 6 slices and took the rest over to my daughter's house. It was pretty damned good!



That was sweet of you! I'm sure the appreciate it!


----------



## Yvonne G

(These have nothing to do with "Happy New Year," I just thought they were cute!


----------



## Killerrookie

Hey guys! I got this stuff for a baby Blue Tongue Skink I'll be getting in less than a month and wondering if it's good for tortoises as well. 


I never seen anyone talk about giving their tortoise it so I'm just curious.


----------



## Yvonne G

Most of us feel they get enough vitamins from their food. That's not harmful when used sparingly.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> Most of us feel they get enough vitamins from their food. That's not harmful when used sparingly.


I figured so I have no use for it then for the torts.


----------



## Yvonne G

I sometimes soak baby tortoises in liquid bird vitamins in the soaking water, but I've never used the powdered vitamins over their food. Not to say it shouldn't be done, it's just I've never used it.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> I sometimes soak baby tortoises in liquid bird vitamins in the soaking water, but I've never used the powdered vitamins over their food. Not to say it shouldn't be done, it's just I've never used it.


I'll give it a try for a bit and see what happens.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's getting harder and harder for me to get dressed and go outside in the a.m. A couple years ago when my horses were still alive, I used to pop out of bed in the mornings, take care of my duties on the Forum, and get outside, most mornings before 7a. Now I dilly dally here on the forum in front of the wood stove putting off even getting dressed for as long as I can.

My leg muscles are pretty sore today. The repair work I did on the Aldabra shed on Thursday really did a number on my legs. It's getting harder and harder for me to squat or get down on the floor, then get back up again. Climbing the ladder is the same. After I've been up and down a ladder several times my legs are SO sore the next day. And raking leaves off the roof next to the garage is one of the things on my to do list. This meant climbing the ladder, raking, getting down, moving the ladder and climbing, raking, getting down, repeat, repeat, etc. Not looking forward to that at all. Anyone want to come do it for me?


----------



## Yvonne G

I just discovered a format change button on the first page down in the lower left hand corner. I've switched my format to Xen based. It looks quite different! I'm going to try it for a while and see how I like it.

One thing I really like about it is the up and down arrows in the lower right corner.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, time to go.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I know the feeling : my oldest grandson is 18 , got a job ,and getting good grades in collage !



Youngins.........My grandson is 29, my grand daughter is 28 and my great grand daughter is 31 days old.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Hi Yvonne. Bad day for you here (windy) and just a tad cool.



we have our version of snow for the next 10 days. Crud...... I guess I need to go buy a couple bags of cement for traction. It's 26 degrees and still going down
I would like to thank you all for the warm welcome back and or asking if I had a great time, but I can't.
@Jacqui here's our tree and my 50 yr old son and 2 yr old Pepper, a labradoodle.










My son collects coffee pots...and cook books...






@MPRC this one's for you. And that's MY original Kodak Brownie....the others are propably common, but I don't know anything about them. I just wanted you to see my Brownie. I babysat All freaking summer to earn it.


You will notice that in the first picture is Pepper, with a Christmas card stolen from my suitcase. My son says "look, she's been shopping in your suit case." She did eat my favorite pair of leggings. And my post ends with her and my Christmas card I had a great time, but Jacqui, don't make her hug me again. It makes her nervous, but she did hugme for you....lol


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Yvonne G

@maggie3fan - I'm so glad you thought to take pictures while you were at Danny's house. I didn't even think about it. I'm going to send them to Genine.


----------



## JoesMum

It's turned midnight in the UK so it's 2017

Happy New Year! 

Wishing everyone a happy, healthy and stress-free year to come.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In Morocco, also 2017 now! 
Happy New Year, chatters.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Big Charlie

maggie3fan said:


> we have our version of snow for the next 10 days. Crud...... I guess I need to go buy a couple bags of cement for traction. It's 26 degrees and still going down
> I would like to thank you all for the warm welcome back and or asking if I had a great time, but I can't.
> @Jacqui here's our tree and my 50 yr old son and 2 yr old Pepper, a labradoodle.
> 
> View attachment 196002
> 
> 
> View attachment 196003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son collects coffee pots...and cook books...
> View attachment 196005
> 
> 
> View attachment 196007
> 
> 
> @MPRC this one's for you. And that's MY original Kodak Brownie....the others are propably common, but I don't know anything about them. I just wanted you to see my Brownie. I babysat All freaking summer to earn it.
> View attachment 196008
> 
> You will notice that in the first picture is Pepper, with a Christmas card stolen from my suitcase. My son says "look, she's been shopping in your suit case." She did eat my favorite pair of leggings. And my post ends with her and my Christmas card I had a great time, but Jacqui, don't make her hug me again. It makes her nervous, but she did hugme for you....lol
> 
> View attachment 196009


I love seeing all these pictures. My first two cookbooks were the Betty Crocker and Better Homes. My mother had the Corningware coffee pot. I still have our first Brownie camera.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> It's getting harder and harder for me to get dressed and go outside in the a.m. A couple years ago when my horses were still alive, I used to pop out of bed in the mornings, take care of my duties on the Forum, and get outside, most mornings before 7a. Now I dilly dally here on the forum in front of the wood stove putting off even getting dressed for as long as I can.
> 
> My leg muscles are pretty sore today. The repair work I did on the Aldabra shed on Thursday really did a number on my legs. It's getting harder and harder for me to squat or get down on the floor, then get back up again. Climbing the ladder is the same. After I've been up and down a ladder several times my legs are SO sore the next day. And raking leaves off the roof next to the garage is one of the things on my to do list. This meant climbing the ladder, raking, getting down, moving the ladder and climbing, raking, getting down, repeat, repeat, etc. Not looking forward to that at all. Anyone want to come do it for me?


I have the same problem squatting down and not being able to get back up. 

I can't handle the cold. I know the cold we have here in California is nothing compared to what most of the rest of the country experiences, but to me it feels cold! When we first moved to this area, we came from an area that gets colder in the winter, and for the first year, I could go out and do yardwork on winter mornings without feeling cold at all. Then I got acclimated and now I'm always cold. My daughter was just visiting from Northern California, and she thought the weather here was really mild compared to what she has.

A tortoise is the perfect pet for me because he doesn't want to do anything when it is cold either.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Big Charlie said:


> I have the same problem squatting down and not being able to get back up.
> 
> I can't handle the cold. I know the cold we have here in California is nothing compared to what most of the rest of the country experiences, but to me it feels cold! When we first moved to this area, we came from an area that gets colder in the winter, and for the first year, I could go out and do yardwork on winter mornings without feeling cold at all. Then I got acclimated and now I'm always cold. My daughter was just visiting from Northern California, and she thought the weather here was really mild compared to what she has.
> 
> A tortoise is the perfect pet for me because he doesn't want to do anything when it is cold either.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Big Charlie said:


> I have the same problem squatting down and not being able to get back up.
> 
> I can't handle the cold. I know the cold we have here in California is nothing compared to what most of the rest of the country experiences, but to me it feels cold! When we first moved to this area, we came from an area that gets colder in the winter, and for the first year, I could go out and do yardwork on winter mornings without feeling cold at all. Then I got acclimated and now I'm always cold. My daughter was just visiting from Northern California, and she thought the weather here was really mild compared to what she has.
> 
> A tortoise is the perfect pet for me because he doesn't want to do anything when it is cold either.




Listen, don't feel bad. I froze from the time I got off the train in Fresno until I got home. I just closed up the tort shed in the yard. It's 26 degrees and I wore a tee shirt. Not cold. It's not supposed to get cold in Calif so the darned state dosen't know how to do it right. I did wake up for a few minutes as we went past Mt. Shasta, we were going 3 or 4 MPH with a snow blower in front of us. It was beautiful, deep deep snow.I didn't realize trains had to slow down for snow. I should think it would be more fun to just plow thru it fast. Damn, we're looking at single digits. (deep sigh)....Happy New Year chatters....


----------



## MPRC

@maggie3fan - I have the 2 Kodak cameras, I don't have the middle one though. I actually still shoot with my Hawkeye!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> We've been driving and walking around. We also have 2 realtors working for us, someone watching house auctions, foreclosure lists from our mortgage lender. I'm subscribed to a dozen rental and real estate websites. I just look like a s***** person to rent to since I'm self employed with a herd of pets (who came to me as I was finalizing paperwork on the house we were buying) and an bf with no real reportable income for the last 2 years. I have AMAZING credit, I have modest savings, but the nuances of being a small business means that I report my income to look like I take in the least amount of money I can since I turn so much of it over to the IRS. This looks like poo to a mortgage lender.
> 
> I wish I could go back to Spokane, but with the boyfriend having young children it just isn't an option.
> 
> Sorry for going all 'Debbie Downer' on you guys, but I've been holding everything in for a long time and it sort of word-vomited all out. I'm not looking for pity. I appreciate the sympathetic ear (or if you aren't sympathetic just let me be blissfully ignorant).
> 
> Here's to 2017 hopefully being less of a b****





STOP telling the truth. Say you have an inside cat and a tortoise. I live in a place where even tho I own my house I pay rent for the ground. The rule is 2 animals. I have 20 turtles 6 birds 2 cats and around 50 fish. I am a mostly honest person, but you're never gonna get a house if you tell the truth so LIE!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

maggie3fan said:


> STOP telling the truth. Say you have an inside cat and a tortoise. I live in a place where even tho I own my house I pay rent for the ground. The rule is 2 animals. I have 20 turtles 6 birds 2 cats and around 50 fish. I am a mostly honest person, but you're never gonna get a house if you tell the truth so LIE!!!


You don't have that many . I have 23 leopard torts , 2 marginals ,2 pancakes , 3 Egyptians, 6 Russians ,7 herrmanns , 7 Greeks , 5 desert torts , and 6 box turtles !


----------



## Big Charlie

maggie3fan said:


> Listen, don't feel bad. I froze from the time I got off the train in Fresno until I got home. I just closed up the tort shed in the yard. It's 26 degrees and I wore a tee shirt. Not cold. It's not supposed to get cold in Calif so the darned state dosen't know how to do it right. I did wake up for a few minutes as we went past Mt. Shasta, we were going 3 or 4 MPH with a snow blower in front of us. It was beautiful, deep deep snow.I didn't realize trains had to slow down for snow. I should think it would be more fun to just plow thru it fast. Damn, we're looking at single digits. (deep sigh)....Happy New Year chatters....


I think you're on to something there. I've always said Arizona doesn't know how to handle the heat right. They try to be like all the other states, conducting business in the middle of the day and building houses that are just like houses in the rest of the country. When we lived in Saudi, the outside walls extended next to the windows so there was never any sun shining directly into the house. The floors were marble, which felt cool all the time. We went out in the early morning and made sure we were home by 11 am. Commerce shuts down in the hottest part of the day, and businesses are busiest after sundown. It was easier to live there in the middle of summer than in Arizona.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Big Charlie said:


> I think you're on to something there. I've always said Arizona doesn't know how to handle the heat right. They try to be like all the other states, conducting business in the middle of the day and building houses that are just like houses in the rest of the country. When we lived in Saudi, the outside walls extended next to the windows so there was never any sun shining directly into the house. The floors were marble, which felt cool all the time. We went out in the early morning and made sure we were home by 11 am. Commerce shuts down in the hottest part of the day, and businesses are busiest after sundown. It was easier to live there in the middle of summer than in Arizona.


I've been in AZ for about 40 years and I've always worked nights and spend the days with my torts out in the yard ! But most people want to work days but not me . But all summer and winter I love to drink my hot coffee !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You don't have that many . I have 23 leopard torts , 2 marginals ,2 pancakes , 3 Egyptians, 6 Russians ,7 herrmanns , 7 Greeks , 5 desert torts , and 6 box turtles !





You sayin "I" don't have that many? I realize my rescue is small but winter just started here and people dump their tortoises and turtles on me because they don't want to pay for the expensive equipment. I have 4 Sulcata...here's Knobby. Not all of these chelonian are mine. Most are rescues and I will find a different home for them when I am sure they are healthy.




Here's my 6 birds. I just got the Harliquin







Here's a couple of my box turtle baby's swimming in my 200 gallon tank...




Here's Melon and Tom. Both are up for adoption. I'm very sorry you would think I would lie about something like this.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

maggie3fan said:


> You sayin "I" don't have that many? I realize my rescue is small but winter just started here and people dump their tortoises and turtles on me because they don't want to pay for the expensive equipment. I have 4 Sulcata...here's Knobby. Not all of these chelonian are mine. Most are rescues and I will find a different home for them when I am sure they are healthy.
> 
> View attachment 196033
> 
> 
> Here's my 6 birds. I just got the Harliquin
> 
> View attachment 196034
> 
> 
> View attachment 196036
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of my box turtle baby's swimming in my 200 gallon tank...
> 
> View attachment 196037
> 
> 
> Here's Melon and Tom. Both are up for adoption. I'm very sorry you would think I would lie about something like this.
> 
> View attachment 196039
> View attachment 196039


I'm sorry if I offended you ! I don't have a rescue just adication .


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> It's turned midnight in the UK so it's 2017
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy, healthy and stress-free year to come.



Happy New Year!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## mike taylor

Happy New Year tortoise freaks!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning and here is to fresh starts. Happy New Year.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> Happy New Year tortoise freaks!


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 196049



I plan too! When I get off work in a few hours, I am going shopping, then heading to the kids' house to cook lunch. Nothing beats time with my children.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Happy 2017 to all


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Happy 2017 to all



Morning!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning!


Morning


----------



## theguy67

Morning all! And Happy New Year!

I am very excited about the progress that I have made on the pen this winter! Things are looking much different these days.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> You sayin "I" don't have that many? I realize my rescue is small but winter just started here and people dump their tortoises and turtles on me because they don't want to pay for the expensive equipment. I have 4 Sulcata...here's Knobby. Not all of these chelonian are mine. Most are rescues and I will find a different home for them when I am sure they are healthy.
> 
> View attachment 196033
> 
> 
> Here's my 6 birds. I just got the Harliquin
> 
> View attachment 196034
> 
> 
> View attachment 196036
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of my box turtle baby's swimming in my 200 gallon tank...
> 
> View attachment 196037
> 
> 
> Here's Melon and Tom. Both are up for adoption. I'm very sorry you would think I would lie about something like this.
> 
> View attachment 196039
> View attachment 196039



He wasn't calling you a liar, Maggie. He was one-upping you. Like, "AW, that's not all that many...I have blah, blah." You're always saying people ignore your posts. Then when someone responds to your post you think he's calling you a liar. Take a deep breath, slow down, and quit skimming - read the posts thoroughly.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 196043



I like your new avatar picture!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everyone! Today's a gray and gloomy day. Right now it's 42F degrees and supposed to get up to 51F degrees with partly sunny skies. I'm going to bring up another couple wheel barrow loads of firewood, then . . . wait for it . . . RAKE MORE LEAVES!!!!


----------



## theguy67

It was nice and warm today, mid 70s, so I opened the door to the outside and allowed the torts to spend the day grazing. I went to go collect them, and one female is digging a nest! Or, at least, thats what I assume she's doing. She's high on her front legs, digging a hole with her back feet. I've never seen a tortoise dig a nest in person, but have seen a red-eared slider so I assume it will be similar? Guess I'll go check youtube!

Never have I been able to collect the eggs so soon. Lets hope she lays something!


----------



## Yvonne G

It was quite nice here today too. It was cloudy and not very sunny, but no wind and the temperature was mighty comfy.

When my tortoises lay at inopportune times (too cold) I position a wire chair over her and affix a light to the chair so it shines down on her to keep her warm.


----------



## theguy67

Yvonne G said:


> It was quite nice here today too. It was cloudy and not very sunny, but no wind and the temperature was mighty comfy.
> 
> When my tortoises lay at inopportune times (too cold) I position a wire chair over her and affix a light to the chair so it shines down on her to keep her warm.



Good idea! I'll see what I can do, although I think the low is only 65 tonight. Suppose to be warm again tomorrow.


----------



## Yvonne G

If they start to get too cool inside, it's hard for them to get the eggs out.


----------



## Yvonne G

A ceramic heat emitter from the olden days:


----------



## gamera154

Moo


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> A ceramic heat emitter from the olden days:


Made by Eagle ?


----------



## theguy67

Looks like she might be done with a count of 3...


----------



## MPRC

I have a RF who has been digging and scratching but hasn't produced. About how deep was her nest?


----------



## theguy67

MPRC said:


> I have a RF who has been digging and scratching but hasn't produced. About how deep was her nest?



I'd say 5 inches at most. I had another one lay a deeper nest, but the top eggs in the clutch were pretty shallow. One was uncovered after some rain, and that was how I found them. I think Redfoots are known to be shallow nesters.

My issue has always been finding the nests. Time to go check her progress!


----------



## theguy67

The hole she dug was 5 inches or a bit less, but uncovering the nest only took 2 inches, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## MPRC

Thanks. This is a first and we are stuck indoors no less.


----------



## Jacqui

theguy67 said:


> It was nice and warm today, mid 70s, so I opened the door to the outside and allowed the torts to spend the day grazing. I went to go collect them, and one female is digging a nest! Or, at least, thats what I assume she's doing. She's high on her front legs, digging a hole with her back feet. I've never seen a tortoise dig a nest in person, but have seen a red-eared slider so I assume it will be similar? Guess I'll go check youtube!
> 
> Never have I been able to collect the eggs so soon. Lets hope she lays something!



*fingers crossed*


----------



## Jacqui

I am so tired. I got up before 7 am on Saturday, worked Sat night, and then spent Sunday at the kids. I got called in to work then Sunday night to fill in. During all that time, I perhaps got four hours sleep. I am too old for this.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> I am so tired. I got up before 7 am on Saturday, worked Sat night, and then spent Sunday at the kids. I got called in to work then Sunday night to fill in. During all that time, I perhaps got four hours sleep. I am too old for this.


((Hugs)) Jacqui. Not the best way to see in the new year


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all of you!


----------



## theguy67

Jacqui said:


> Good morning all of you!



Good Morning! Hope you got some sleep


----------



## Jacqui

theguy67 said:


> Good Morning! Hope you got some sleep



Not yet, but off work, have gotten my shopping done (critter food and books), and now head to home. Then it's critters and finally a long awaited and eagerly anticipated date with the couch.


----------



## Jacqui

theguy67 said:


> Good Morning! Hope you got some sleep



Wish my year was starting off like yours.


----------



## Jacqui

Stephen, did you ever get more eggs?


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie, how fo you like my tuxedo cat?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> Thanks. This is a first and we are stuck indoors no less.




Lacy, If you have somebody who wants to nest, I have a 250 gallon broken aquarum, it's filled halfway or more with dirt (top soil) and when my lady box turtles want to lay in the winter they do it in that big aquarium. Unfortunately they're all sterile. They tell me I need male also. Guess I didn't know that.


Your cats are beautiful......


----------



## Yvonne G

gamera154 said:


> Moo



Oh no! That darned cow's back!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Made by Eagle ?



I have no idea.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I am so tired. I got up before 7 am on Saturday, worked Sat night, and then spent Sunday at the kids. I got called in to work then Sunday night to fill in. During all that time, I perhaps got four hours sleep. I am too old for this.



Your bed is going to look mighty inviting, come your day off!


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> Lacy, If you have somebody who wants to nest, I have a 250 gallon broken aquarum, it's filled halfway or more with dirt (top soil) and when my lady box turtles want to lay in the winter they do it in that big aquarium. Unfortunately they're all sterile. They tell me I need male also. Guess I didn't know that.



We've got a 4x4ft box full of dirt for her right now. This is just a first so I am trying to gather as much info as I can (soil depth, nest depth, etc) to make sure I don't mess up.


----------



## Yvonne G

Wouldn't you think that a cat is a cat is a cat?

I was inside the Manouria shed feeding and Lassie (Misty) alerted that Timmy was in the well just outside my front gate. I peeked out the shed and looked that direction and she would bark through the edge of the gate then look back over her shoulder to see if she had gotten my attention. She was very insistent, so I hopped the fence and hurried out there. I looked over the gate and I couldn't see anything - no well, no kid, not even a car or a person. I went over to the crack at the edge of the gate and got down on her level and looked and lo and behold. There was a big orange cat snuggled down into the leaves in the back of the climbing rose bush. What makes this very quiet, non moving, orange cat something to recognize and bark at when she leaves all our cats alone? How does she know the difference?

I've chased this particular cat away several times before, so he's got to be eating my cats' food. What makes him smell any different to Lassie (Misty) than our own four outside cats. Granted, I don't have an orange cat, but can dogs see the different colors of cats?


----------



## Yvonne G

@Jacqui : That's a very sweet-looking face. I love all your kitties. I want a pretty calico with a lot of white on her and no tail, and a marmalade with white feet and bib. But beggars can't be choosers. I have to take what people drop off "out in the country" that end up at my house. Eventually I'll set out the trap and catch my new orange stray and take him in and have the vet neuter him. But he's all orange, like yours.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Wouldn't you think that a cat is a cat is a cat?
> 
> I was inside the Manouria shed feeding and Lassie (Misty) alerted that Timmy was in the well just outside my front gate. I peeked out the shed and looked that direction and she would bark through the edge of the gate then look back over her shoulder to see if she had gotten my attention. She was very insistent, so I hopped the fence and hurried out there. I looked over the gate and I couldn't see anything - no well, no kid, not even a car or a person. I went over to the crack at the edge of the gate and got down on her level and looked and lo and behold. There was a big orange cat snuggled down into the leaves in the back of the climbing rose bush. What makes this very quiet, non moving, orange cat something to recognize and bark at when she leaves all our cats alone? How does she know the difference?
> 
> I've chased this particular cat away several times before, so he's got to be eating my cats' food. What makes him smell any different to Lassie (Misty) than our own four outside cats. Granted, I don't have an orange cat, but can dogs see the different colors of cats?


I don't know if they can see the difference but I think they can smell the difference. Just like they know the difference between you and another human. I read somewhere that cats discriminate. They prefer to hang out with other cats of the same color.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I'm told that not all black and white cats are tuxedo. They really need the shape of a tuxedo suit. Your cats are beautiful.


----------



## Momof4

Look at this beauty my friend brought me!


----------



## mike taylor

Building my truck got me . Got a piece of metal in my eye . Going to the doc now .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Got a piece of metal in my eye . Going to the doc now .


Maybe just try a magnet, (says a not so popular fan of insurance)!


----------



## Big Charlie

mike taylor said:


> Building my truck got me . Got a piece of metal in my eye . Going to the doc now .


Oh, terrible! Sounds horribly painful. I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Big Charlie

Momof4 said:


> Look at this beauty my friend brought me!
> View attachment 196179


I see a cute face on it!


----------



## Big Charlie

I have it and it is horrible! Premiums are $532 a month for just me and there aren't any doctors near me that take it so I have to pay for everything out of my pocket. Deductible is $5000 anyway so I'll never reach it unless something disastrous happens. I'm counting the months until I qualify for Medicare.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> but if it is actually cold, it won't grow.


We have a very wet winter so far. Lots grass do grow despite the cold weather. That is good. Free torts food.


----------



## mike taylor

I have good medical insurance through my company.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> but if it is actually cold, it won't grow.


Oh......Happy New Year to you Jacqui


----------



## mike taylor

It's out of my eye ! This doc is good and fast !


----------



## mike taylor

The bestest part no work for two days!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Building my truck got me . Got a piece of metal in my eye . Going to the doc now .



I guess you're too tough for safety glasses.


----------



## MPRC

I've spent the better part of the day updating my photography website with new galleries, portfolio pages, updated rates, etc. It's amazing how exhausting coding things are when you're a creative type, not a technical type. 

I just take pretty photos, this is a lot of work!


----------



## Yvonne G

I love these two pictures:


----------



## MPRC

I cursed myself. The browser crashed and I just lost a ton of work. It's too bad the liquor store doesn't deliver. Ugh.


----------



## Momof4

Big Charlie said:


> I see a cute face on it!



Do you see a puffer fish?


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> I cursed myself. The browser crashed and I just lost a ton of work. It's too bad the liquor store doesn't deliver. Ugh.


----------



## Big Charlie

Momof4 said:


> Do you see a puffer fish?


Yes!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> I guess you're too tough for safety glasses.


I had safety glasses on . It went right under them and shot me in the eye . So I'm buying a face shield today .


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Wouldn't you think that a cat is a cat is a cat?
> 
> I was inside the Manouria shed feeding and Lassie (Misty) alerted that Timmy was in the well just outside my front gate. I peeked out the shed and looked that direction and she would bark through the edge of the gate then look back over her shoulder to see if she had gotten my attention. She was very insistent, so I hopped the fence and hurried out there. I looked over the gate and I couldn't see anything - no well, no kid, not even a car or a person. I went over to the crack at the edge of the gate and got down on her level and looked and lo and behold. There was a big orange cat snuggled down into the leaves in the back of the climbing rose bush. What makes this very quiet, non moving, orange cat something to recognize and bark at when she leaves all our cats alone? How does she know the difference?
> 
> I've chased this particular cat away several times before, so he's got to be eating my cats' food. What makes him smell any different to Lassie (Misty) than our own four outside cats. Granted, I don't have an orange cat, but can dogs see the different colors of cats?



My lab mix knows our cats and chases new ones.


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> Oh, terrible! Sounds horribly painful. I hope it gets better soon.



It sure does


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Look at this beauty my friend brought me!
> View attachment 196179



gonna be some happy tortoises


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> We have a very wet winter so far. Lots grass do grow despite the cold weather. That is good. Free torts food.



Might depend on what you consider cold. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Wind chill is making it feel like 4 out there today. Yep, I did put on a jacket over my t-shirt to walk dogs.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> gonna be some happy tortoises



I'm going to plant it. Do you think I leave the fruit on or should I just take it off and feed?

I have a few starters around the yard but my new plan is to plant some where our fence is a bit low to keep the coyotes out.


----------



## Momof4

We have had a very wet month! 
My yard is full of green weeds. 
Winter is my best growing season but I'm loving this rain!! 
Except it's pushing out our asphalt job. The dirt is full of puddles so we have to wait for it to dry up a bit.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Might depend on what you consider cold. lol


Yup...~~


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Wind chill is making it feel like 4 out there today. Yep, I did put on a jacket over my t-shirt to walk dogs.



I can't even comprehend 4 degrees!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm going to plant it. Do you think I leave the fruit on or should I just take it off and feed?
> 
> I have a few starters around the yard but my new plan is to plant some where our fence is a bit low to keep the coyotes out.



Normally they say to remove fruit and blooms on plants, so all energy goes to the plant's survival.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Look at this beauty my friend brought me!
> View attachment 196179



The rock on your finger, or the cactus pad????...lol I got one from my sis, ( cactus, not rock)planted half of it in a pot, drug it in and out until it was growing. I also move it in and out of our 7 months of rain, snow and real cold. Now I have about 8 plants, some are planted in a protected area. We were supposed to have lots of snow over the week end. I could almost count the little rocks of ice as they fell. Just once I wish they'd get it right. It barely even rained. It's 28 degrees right now and I'm gonna go wash my car as soon as I feed. oh crap, the hose could be frozen, that might change my plans a little, the roads are icy. I couldn't get out of my driveway if I had to, I hate a dirty car even if it is a rat rod. Happy New Year All.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> The bestest part no work for two days!



You're a lazy bum, and I'm really sorry about your eye. Ya, we ALL know how bad you feel with 2 days off. Just think, "I" get to feel that way every morning......lol, hope it doesn't hurt too bad.....(your eye not my sarcasm)


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> My lab mix knows our cats and chases new ones.



The orange cat was back in the spot again this a.m. Guess it's time to get out the trap.


----------



## theguy67

Greetings all! 

Incubator is holding at 84.

Hopefully I'll get some work done outside today.


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> The rock on your finger, or the cactus pad????...lol I got one from my sis, ( cactus, not rock)planted half of it in a pot, drug it in and out until it was growing. I also move it in and out of our 7 months of rain, snow and real cold. Now I have about 8 plants, some are planted in a protected area. We were supposed to have lots of snow over the week end. I could almost count the little rocks of ice as they fell. Just once I wish they'd get it right. It barely even rained. It's 28 degrees right now and I'm gonna go wash my car as soon as I feed. oh crap, the hose could be frozen, that might change my plans a little, the roads are icy. I couldn't get out of my driveway if I had to, I hate a dirty car even if it is a rat rod. Happy New Year All.....




I'm going to plant it somewhere protected. 
Have you ever had white things growing on your pads? 
I wasn't sure if it was a disease or normal?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> I'm going to plant it somewhere protected.
> Have you ever had white things growing on your pads?
> I wasn't sure if it was a disease or normal?


They arebugs they suck the life out of your pads !


----------



## Momof4

I just pulled so many old dried up weeds and they came out like butter!!! Love this time of year!!

My goal this week is to clean up a bit and expand my sulcata pen as he is growing. I'm trying to plant grass seeds in the area he doesn't use yet so it gets established.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> They arebugs they suck the life out of your pads !


The Indians used the white ( bugs ) to make red dye !


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> You're a lazy bum, and I'm really sorry about your eye. Ya, we ALL know how bad you feel with 2 days off. Just think, "I" get to feel that way every morning......lol, hope it doesn't hurt too bad.....(your eye not my sarcasm)


Great now I'm laying in the he fetal position with my feelings hurt . Haha Not really ! Just feels like I have sand in my eye . It's OK now .


----------



## MPRC

@maggie3fan - We are sunny and 28 as well. The yard is frozen and gross. Strange to think it was 52 and sunny the other day, I actually put the bigger redfoots out on the lawn for a bit. I'm ready for it to either snow or NOT. I'm suick of hearing, "Oh my god, snowmaggedon is coming! We are all doomed!" just to have 6 little flakes.


----------



## MPRC

mike taylor said:


> Great now I'm laying in the he fetal position with my feelings hurt . Haha Not really ! Just feels like I have sand in my eye . It's OK now .



I scratched the s*** out of my cornea once and it was miserable. I was sans insurance at the time so I had my boss check it out, animal eyes and people eyes aren't that far off. He actually cursed when he saw the scratch, and he never even says, "H-e-l-l" Once he pointed it out I realized we could actually see it with the naked eye. Oddly enough it was fine in 3 days and all I put on it was artificial tears ointment.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> @maggie3fan - We are sunny and 28 as well. The yard is frozen and gross. Strange to think it was 52 and sunny the other day, I actually put the bigger redfoots out on the lawn for a bit. I'm ready for it to either snow or NOT. I'm suick of hearing, "Oh my god, snowmaggedon is coming! We are all doomed!" just to have 6 little flakes.




Well, I threw on 4 layers of clothes, and lasted long enough to start the car. Then I shut it off and ran inside. Freaking cold....dirty car


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I threw on 4 layers of clothes, and lasted long enough to start the car. Then I shut it off and ran inside. Freaking cold....dirty car



My truck has been sitting since Thanksgiving. BF needs to do ball joints and control arms so I don't wreck my new tires. It's aligned fairly well and I could drive it for short distances, but I've been making the BF be my errand boy until he gets a chance to do it where he wont freeze to his tools.


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> The Indians used the white ( bugs ) to make red dye !



That's true?


----------



## Yvonne G

I dropped my truck off at the mechanic's early this a.m. She needs new front brakes and to have the fluid changed in the rear differential. My husband used to be my mechanic and I never had to pay attention to what the car/truck needed. So with him gone now, I go strictly by the booklet that comes with the vehicle. Every three thousand miles I take it in and have them do whatever the booklet says is required. At 45,000 miles the booklet said, "Change rear differential fluid." I've had many, many vehicles over the years, and never have I ever done that before (the fluid in the rear differential). So I'm without a vehicle. But that's ok because my one trip in to town isn't until Friday!


----------



## Momof4

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> They arebugs they suck the life out of your pads !



Seriously? What can I do? It's like white fluff.


----------



## Momof4

I'm tired of this quick flirt dating ad that's on my TFO app! 
Anyone else get it with the girl dancing in her skirt?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> Seriously? What can I do? It's like white fluff.


Take a spoon to one and smear it it will turn red !


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I'm tired of this quick flirt dating ad that's on my TFO app!
> Anyone else get it with the girl dancing in her skirt?



I have the option of "X" ing it out, then Google asks why and I click "offensive" Don't you have that option?


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Seriously? What can I do? It's like white fluff.


That sounds like mealybugs. They're not easy to get rid of. 

See this https://www.rhs.org.uk/advice/profile?PID=201

Also https://www.planetnatural.com/pest-problem-solver/houseplant-pests/mealybug-control/


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I have the option of "X" ing it out, then Google asks why and I click "offensive" Don't you have that option?



I'll try it.


----------



## Momof4

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Take a spoon to one and smear it it will turn red !



I'll try it. I'll also take a pic.


----------



## MPRC

Guys.....my 2nd smallest tortoise just decided to show me his manhood. I'm not amused. He and his brother were given to me as incubated females. Crap. Now we have a 1:1 ratio in the herd. If you suggest more females I have a feeling my boyfriend will find you and break your fingers so you can't type such suggestions to me again.


----------



## bouaboua

Rian all day today~~Maybe next 5 days too. I hope this will help the drought in CA.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Rian all day today~~Maybe next 5 days too. I hope this will help the drought in CA.



It was really quite nice here today. Not even breezy. But it's starting to sprinkle now.


----------



## Yvonne G

I hate it when the stations move my favorite programs around. Here on "Antenna TV", a cable channel, they used to have Johnny Carson's Tonight Show re-runs at 8p. With the exception of NCIS on Tuesdays at 8p, there's usually nothing I want to watch at 8p, so I've been watching the Tonight Show. It was always on too late for me to see it the first time around, so I've really been enjoying watching it, even though they are quite old and the clothing looks pretty stupid (loud checks and bell bottoms). Well now the station has moved it up to 7p. Well, dammit! I watch Jeopardy at 7p. I try hard to not miss Jeopardy. Do they do these things just to get my goat? Are they just trying to see how far they can push me before I crack?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

theguy67 said:


> Greetings all!
> 
> Incubator is holding at 84.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get some work done outside today.




I hope you have a flat tire in the day and you sweat while you change it.. While we are here enjoying 28 degrees, we never sweat in Oregon. If we have a "hot" day in Corvallis it's usually 80 or so and every freakin Oregonian will complain how hot it is. My only hope is we hit triple digits next year so I can watch all these liberals bitching about the heat. 

Up your heat so you have girls, 86 or so.....and keep it moist. Good luck!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Seriously? What can I do? It's like white fluff.




Use a Q-tip with rubbing alcohol. Take them off one at a time. Yep it's a pain in the a**


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I hate it when the stations move my favorite programs around. Here on "Antenna TV", a cable channel, they used to have Johnny Carson's Tonight Show re-runs at 8p. With the exception of NCIS on Tuesdays at 8p, there's usually nothing I want to watch at 8p, so I've been watching the Tonight Show. It was always on too late for me to see it the first time around, so I've really been enjoying watching it, even though they are quite old and the clothing looks pretty stupid (loud checks and bell bottoms). Well now the station has moved it up to 7p. Well, dammit! I watch Jeopardy at 7p. I try hard to not miss Jeopardy. Do they do these things just to get my goat? Are they just trying to see how far they can push me before I crack?



Personally, I believe you are cracked all ready. And yes, They moved your show just to get you....lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> Guys.....my 2nd smallest tortoise just decided to show me his manhood. I'm not amused. He and his brother were given to me as incubated females. Crap. Now we have a 1:1 ratio in the herd. If you suggest more females I have a feeling my boyfriend will find you and break your fingers so you can't type such suggestions to me again.



Hey Lacey.......get more GIRLS, tell him to bring a weapon or lose..............hahahahahahahahahha 
How about a female Sulcata, well,incubated for female. Melon and Tom are for adoption, how can you resist them look at this face.......


----------



## Big Charlie

Momof4 said:


> I can't even comprehend 4 degrees!!!


You live in probably the most comfortable climate of anywhere in the world. My husband grew up in San Diego and didn't realize until he was older that not every place is like that.


----------



## MPRC

Bite your tongue Maggie! No more tortoises until I OWN a house. Even then, no sullies for me. I love how easy it is to feed the omnivorous Redfoots.


----------



## leigti

I am freezing. And it keeps snowing.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> Bite your tongue Maggie! No more tortoises until I OWN a house. Even then, no sullies for me. I love how easy it is to feed the omnivorous Redfoots.



OMG! Do you not have any idea how easy it is to feed Sulcata? They eat anything, they have great big personalities. I know you've read some Bob stories, now the 2 that I have for adoption are 2 yrs, and 1 yr. So it will take a number of years before they get big enough to be as much fun as Bob was. It would be something for you to look forward to. You simply cannot understand the feelings of superiority a 125 pound tortoise gives ya. (Oh did I really say that out loud????) lol and fellow chatters this is why I am single. Sad, isn't it?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

leigti said:


> View attachment 196298
> 
> I am freezing. And it keeps snowing.



Yep, if I can back up my driveway tomorrow I'm going for cheesecake. But we've had ice balls falling, no snow, and like a typical Californian, I fell on my a** crossing the street. I'm thinking there's not gonna be much cheesecake in my future.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

help...stupid computer


----------



## leigti

maggie3fan said:


> Yep, if I can back up my driveway tomorrow I'm going for cheesecake. But we've had ice balls falling, no snow, and like a typical Californian, I fell on my a** crossing the street. I'm thinking there's not gonna be much cheesecake in my future.....


Watch out for that ice. I had my yak tracks on so I didn't fall.


Chains for your feet


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> Use a Q-tip with rubbing alcohol. Take them off one at a time. Yep it's a pain in the a**




I can do that!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I go out to the deck to have a fast cigarette and to post the last post. I come back in and my nice, warm spot on the couch now occupies none-other than mister cool, Baxter cat!


He will be so happy to have me move him…


----------



## JoesMum

leigti said:


> View attachment 196298
> 
> I am freezing. And it keeps snowing.


I read that and thought you were kidding about the snow... then I remembered that you use Fahrenheit.  In Celsius those temperatures would be quite nice.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> I remembered that you use Fahrenheit.


Im just south of Tina here, in 3-4 hours I'll get it.


I fixed it to make it easier for you to read…Celsius. The electric company will love billing me this month!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Im just south of Tina here, in 3-4 hours I'll get it.
> View attachment 196311
> 
> I fixed it to make it easier for you to read…Celsius.


We had it that sort of temperature the night before last. It's warmed up slightly today. No frost


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Remember the government got their fingers in to car insurance about 30 years ago to bring the costs down .and what happened costs went up and I still have uninsured motorist on my truck . Why would anyone think the government and anyone else think the government getting their fingers in it will help !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

So much snow this am. Nobody is trying to drive. But I got myself a yearning for cheesecake, so we'll see how it goes......and more importantly, I need some bags of cement, IF I can make it to Home Depot. My car is all engine and no weight, so this will be fun, providing I don't slide into anything. And it's still snowing.


----------



## MPRC

Dang it Maggie....you're going to break your @$$ before you can make it to the car. Be careful.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Remember the government got their fingers in to car insurance about 30 years ago to bring the costs down .and what happened costs went up and I still have uninsured motorist on my truck . Why would anyone think the government and anyone else think the government getting their fingers in it will help !



I have uninsured motorist also, so a guy from California runs a red light in a rental car with alcohol on his breath and NO insurance.My car is F***ed up. It has gone from a beautiful car to a rat rod over night. And my point??? My uninsured motorist paid about $1000 of the $3500 damage Don't waste your money on uninsured motorist, Now my car looks so crappy, I am canceling any insurance I have. It doesn't pay to pay. Since they won't fix my car anyway, why pay for insurance? I'm not paying any insurance in 2017. I have paid $120. a month for 11 years without a claim. Now I am mathematically challenged but even dumbass old me knows that's a pile of money and I've never had a claim with them. So I'm done. If you read the Constitution you DO NOT need a license to drive, or well, never mind. But Monday I go to the muffler shop to have them cut off my catalytic converter. It's hanging on by a thread. And I'm gonna leave just the straight pipe. I am refusing to have stuff we really don't have to have. Read your Constitution, we have the right to FREE TRAVEL. So I am not paying for insurance any more. When my drivers license expires in 2023, I'm not going to renew it. Either google "free travel" or get a copy of the Constitution and really read it....we are ENTITLED to free travel. We don't have to BY LAW have insurance. I am tired of this fight with State Farm and getting nowhere. They say my damage happened in 3 freakin accidents, they said I was lying. And if you don't think I didn't react you just ain't thinking. I believe I can get about 30 people who know me and my car and they will go to court with me, the mechanic who has worked on my car for 10 years and knows it in and out and he will go to court to say my car had no damage before that jerk hit me. Sorry, I'm so mad about the whole thing.......


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

maggie3fan said:


> I have uninsured motorist also, so a guy from California runs a red light in a rental car with alcohol on his breath and NO insurance.My car is F***ed up. It has gone from a beautiful car to a rat rod over night. And my point??? My uninsured motorist paid about $1000 of the $3500 damage Don't waste your money on uninsured motorist, Now my car looks so crappy, I am canceling any insurance I have. It doesn't pay to pay. Since they won't fix my car anyway, why pay for insurance? I'm not paying any insurance in 2017. I have paid $120. a month for 11 years without a claim. Now I am mathematically challenged but even dumbass old me knows that's a pile of money and I've never had a claim with them. So I'm done. If you read the Constitution you DO NOT need a license to drive, or well, never mind. But Monday I go to the muffler shop to have them cut off my catalytic converter. It's hanging on by a thread. And I'm gonna leave just the straight pipe. I am refusing to have stuff we really don't have to have. Read your Constitution, we have the right to FREE TRAVEL. So I am not paying for insurance any more. When my drivers license expires in 2023, I'm not going to renew it. Either google "free travel" or get a copy of the Constitution and really read it....we are ENTITLED to free travel. We don't have to BY LAW have insurance. I am tired of this fight with State Farm and getting nowhere. They say my damage happened in 3 freakin accidents, they said I was lying. And if you don't think I didn't react you just ain't thinking. I believe I can get about 30 people who know me and my car and they will go to court with me, the mechanic who has worked on my car for 10 years and knows it in and out and he will go to court to say my car had no damage before that jerk hit me. Sorry, I'm so mad about the whole thing.......


Instead of your mechanic go to the cameras that are on almost all streets now and show them there was no damage !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Thanks for the advice Grandpa....but I live in a really small town, no cameras. It's ok, I guess it's time I just stopped caring about my car. But thanks for the advice bye now.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> Dang it Maggie....you're going to break your @$$ before you can make it to the car. Be careful.



Don't worry about me I'm fine. Gonna go get some cement Bye now.....


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

maggie3fan said:


> Thanks for the advice Grandpa....but I live in a really small town, no cameras. It's ok, I guess it's time I just stopped caring about my car. But thanks for the advice bye now.....


Don't laugh but about 2 months ago 2 of 3 cars in my driveway got Brock into ! But one of my naibors had a camera pointed at his driveway but it showed the two kids going to the two cars !


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO~~


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO~~


Greatmorning


----------



## Big Charlie

maggie3fan said:


> I have uninsured motorist also, so a guy from California runs a red light in a rental car with alcohol on his breath and NO insurance.My car is F***ed up. It has gone from a beautiful car to a rat rod over night. And my point??? My uninsured motorist paid about $1000 of the $3500 damage Don't waste your money on uninsured motorist, Now my car looks so crappy, I am canceling any insurance I have. It doesn't pay to pay. Since they won't fix my car anyway, why pay for insurance? I'm not paying any insurance in 2017. I have paid $120. a month for 11 years without a claim. Now I am mathematically challenged but even dumbass old me knows that's a pile of money and I've never had a claim with them. So I'm done. If you read the Constitution you DO NOT need a license to drive, or well, never mind. But Monday I go to the muffler shop to have them cut off my catalytic converter. It's hanging on by a thread. And I'm gonna leave just the straight pipe. I am refusing to have stuff we really don't have to have. Read your Constitution, we have the right to FREE TRAVEL. So I am not paying for insurance any more. When my drivers license expires in 2023, I'm not going to renew it. Either google "free travel" or get a copy of the Constitution and really read it....we are ENTITLED to free travel. We don't have to BY LAW have insurance. I am tired of this fight with State Farm and getting nowhere. They say my damage happened in 3 freakin accidents, they said I was lying. And if you don't think I didn't react you just ain't thinking. I believe I can get about 30 people who know me and my car and they will go to court with me, the mechanic who has worked on my car for 10 years and knows it in and out and he will go to court to say my car had no damage before that jerk hit me. Sorry, I'm so mad about the whole thing.......


My daughter's car was hit by someone. The other guy's insurance paid but decided her car was totaled. So she wasn't allowed to drive it any more until she went to the DMV and paid a bunch to get the salvage title. Her car didn't get fixed. All the insurance money went to the DMV. Because her car has a salvage title, she probably won't be able to ever sell it.

We have the minimum insurance. It covers the other guy, not us. It costs about $250 a year.


----------



## MPRC




----------



## jaizei

maggie3fan said:


> I have uninsured motorist also, so a guy from California runs a red light in a rental car with alcohol on his breath and NO insurance.My car is F***ed up. It has gone from a beautiful car to a rat rod over night. And my point??? My uninsured motorist paid about $1000 of the $3500 damage Don't waste your money on uninsured motorist, Now my car looks so crappy, I am canceling any insurance I have. It doesn't pay to pay. Since they won't fix my car anyway, why pay for insurance? I'm not paying any insurance in 2017. I have paid $120. a month for 11 years without a claim. Now I am mathematically challenged but even dumbass old me knows that's a pile of money and I've never had a claim with them. So I'm done. If you read the Constitution you DO NOT need a license to drive, or well, never mind. But Monday I go to the muffler shop to have them cut off my catalytic converter. It's hanging on by a thread. And I'm gonna leave just the straight pipe. I am refusing to have stuff we really don't have to have. Read your Constitution, we have the right to FREE TRAVEL. So I am not paying for insurance any more. When my drivers license expires in 2023, I'm not going to renew it. *Either google "free travel" or get a copy of the Constitution and really read it....we are ENTITLED to free travel. We don't have to BY LAW have insurance. *I am tired of this fight with State Farm and getting nowhere. They say my damage happened in 3 freakin accidents, they said I was lying. And if you don't think I didn't react you just ain't thinking. I believe I can get about 30 people who know me and my car and they will go to court with me, the mechanic who has worked on my car for 10 years and knows it in and out and he will go to court to say my car had no damage before that jerk hit me. Sorry, I'm so mad about the whole thing.......



Googling only helps if you are able to discern fact from fiction. You do not have a right to drive without insurance, a license, etc. 

And before you get into the nonsense about driving vs traveling, and 'commercial', please note that the definitions used to "prove" that point are from a long out of date legal dictionary.


----------



## MPRC

I've had it up to HERE with a patron on my vintage shop. People who get mad at me because they failed to read the shop policy are a thorn in my side. This person is raging because I calmly and politely referred them to the USPS website and told them how to make a claim for a stolen package. My shop policy clearly states MULTIPLE TIMES that any package marked delivered is not my responsibility. I don't know where your mailman is going to toss a package. I don't know if your neighbors are package thieving jerks. You have a tracking number for a reason & I give people the option of requesting signature confirmation and they declined. 

I may have been more forgiving if they started out polite, but right out of the gate they were out for blood. All of this is over $19.00. She says she's going to get the BBB involved. Lady is Nutter Butters, I tell ya.


----------



## Big Charlie

MPRC said:


> I've had it up to HERE with a patron on my vintage shop. People who get mad at me because they failed to read the shop policy are a thorn in my side. This person is raging because I calmly and politely referred them to the USPS website and told them how to make a claim for a stolen package. My shop policy clearly states MULTIPLE TIMES that any package marked delivered is not my responsibility. I don't know where your mailman is going to toss a package. I don't know if your neighbors are package thieving jerks. You have a tracking number for a reason & I give people the option of requesting signature confirmation and they declined.
> 
> I may have been more forgiving if they started out polite, but right out of the gate they were out for blood. All of this is over $19.00. She says she's going to get the BBB involved. Lady is Nutter Butters, I tell ya.


What does she expect you to do? The post office won't pay a claim if tracking shows it was delivered. 

These days, the post office can tell where the mail carrier was standing when the delivery scan was made. There have been cases when the carrier scanned it while still at the post office. 

You're probably lucky she didn't pay for signature confirmation. Once I sent an iphone with signature confirmation; the post office never got the signature when they delivered it, so the item never got scanned as delivered. I was lucky my buyer was honest.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening! Not a pleasant drive into work tonight with all the snow.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good evening! Not a pleasant drive into work tonight with all the snow.


Be Careful~ ~ Be Safe! ! !


----------



## MPRC

Big Charlie said:


> What does she expect you to do? The post office won't pay a claim if tracking shows it was delivered.
> 
> These days, the post office can tell where the mail carrier was standing when the delivery scan was made. There have been cases when the carrier scanned it while still at the post office.
> 
> You're probably lucky she didn't pay for signature confirmation. Once I sent an iphone with signature confirmation; the post office never got the signature when they delivered it, so the item never got scanned as delivered. I was lucky my buyer was honest.



I am still shaking my head over it. I don't understand why someone would stir up so much s*** over a $14 plastic camera. I guess now I sit and I wait for her to tell the world how "terrible" I am and for her to "get my shop closed down" - I think the hundreds of people who have bought from me and left me an average of 5 stars might disagree with her. I think that once Etsy takes a look at the fact that she purchased something and it was marked delivered they will dismiss the claim. 

If you want a fun read here's her escalating hostility: http://gallery.ladukephoto.com/img/s12/v176/p2162232337.jpg (Probably too small to read on a phone). 

I started off the day pretty upset about letting a client down, but by her second email I was over it and had added her to my shops black list (which has only gathered 2 other names in 2 years). 

If any of you read the exchange and want to weigh in I would be interested to hear. The little thumbnails on our convo are her tracking info, the shop policy from my front page and the shop policy again ON THE PAGE that she purchased the camera on.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> I am still shaking my head over it. I don't understand why someone would stir up so much s*** over a $14 plastic camera. I guess now I sit and I wait for her to tell the world how "terrible" I am and for her to "get my shop closed down" - I think the hundreds of people who have bought from me and left me an average of 5 stars might disagree with her. I think that once Etsy takes a look at the fact that she purchased something and it was marked delivered they will dismiss the claim.
> 
> If you want a fun read here's her escalating hostility: http://gallery.ladukephoto.com/img/s12/v176/p2162232337.jpg (Probably too small to read on a phone).
> 
> I started off the day pretty upset about letting a client down, but by her second email I was over it and had added her to my shops black list (which has only gathered 2 other names in 2 years).
> 
> If any of you read the exchange and want to weigh in I would be interested to hear. The little thumbnails on our convo are her tracking info, the shop policy from my front page and the shop policy again ON THE PAGE that she purchased the camera on.




Want me to shoot her dumbass for ya?


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> Want me to shoot her dumbass for ya?



Maybe I'll just direct all complaints to the Office of Mean Maggie.  Feed them to the box turtles! - I'm not a huge believer in karma (because that would mean I have to accept that I was a terrible person in a past life to get the cards I've been dealt in this one) BUT I do believe that the universe will take care of this one.


----------



## gamera154

Moo


----------



## Jacqui

gamera154 said:


> Moo



Morning


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Morning


Good morning Jacqui. Is the weather still awful over with you?


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Jacqui. Is the weather still awful over with you?



The snow has stopped, but we have single digit temps.


----------



## Jacqui

It's Pringles for lunch.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> It's Pringles for lunch.


Much as I love Pringles, I prefer them with lunch rather than for lunch


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Much as I love Pringles, I prefer them with lunch rather than for lunch



Well I had a packet of tuna salad for breakfast, so I figure it's all getting mixed up in my stomach. I am becoming addicted to those foil pouches of tuna salad.


----------



## Big Charlie

MPRC said:


> I am still shaking my head over it. I don't understand why someone would stir up so much s*** over a $14 plastic camera. I guess now I sit and I wait for her to tell the world how "terrible" I am and for her to "get my shop closed down" - I think the hundreds of people who have bought from me and left me an average of 5 stars might disagree with her. I think that once Etsy takes a look at the fact that she purchased something and it was marked delivered they will dismiss the claim.
> 
> If you want a fun read here's her escalating hostility: http://gallery.ladukephoto.com/img/s12/v176/p2162232337.jpg (Probably too small to read on a phone).
> 
> I started off the day pretty upset about letting a client down, but by her second email I was over it and had added her to my shops black list (which has only gathered 2 other names in 2 years).
> 
> If any of you read the exchange and want to weigh in I would be interested to hear. The little thumbnails on our convo are her tracking info, the shop policy from my front page and the shop policy again ON THE PAGE that she purchased the camera on.


wow! I find etsy buyers to usually be more mellow than ebay's. I didn't know there was a black list on etsy! I've done that on ebay. I don't sell much on etsy. I've only had two complaints and neither opened a case with etsy. I know etsy would side with you. I had an etsy buyer claim she received an empty envelope, and etsy told me that had she filed a claim, she would have lost. 

Your buyer would also lose a Paypal claim if she were to file one. I don't think she can open a credit card dispute since the amount is too small.

Don't worry about her damaging your reputation. Most people would realize that you aren't responsible for the post office.


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> Well I had a packet of tuna salad for breakfast, so I figure it's all getting mixed up in my stomach. I am becoming addicted to those foil pouches of tuna salad.


There are worse things to be addicted to. I can't imagine myself ever being addicted to tuna. Chocolate is another story.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Well I had a packet of tuna salad for breakfast, so I figure it's all getting mixed up in my stomach. I am becoming addicted to those foil pouches of tuna salad.


Somewhat lacking in fruit and veg young lady  I hope you eat your greens tonight 


Big Charlie said:


> There are worse things to be addicted to. I can't imagine myself ever being addicted to tuna. Chocolate is another story.


Ah yes, chocolate. I'm attempting to give that up for January as my waistline confirms I ate too much over Christmas


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> There are worse things to be addicted to. I can't imagine myself ever being addicted to tuna. Chocolate is another story.



I am good for chocolate about once a month.


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Somewhat lacking in fruit and veg young lady  I hope you eat your greens tonight
> 
> Ah yes, chocolate. I'm attempting to give that up for January as my waistline confirms I ate too much over Christmas



Greens are for tortoises!


----------



## Jacqui

The first garden magazine of the year has come out in our store. Time for dreams to start.


----------



## Jacqui

It's going to be a great day! My car is not one of the card that have slid off the road.


----------



## Jacqui

As I was driving along, I was thinking sadly how with this cold weather the bald eagles had probally moved on. Then what should appear in the sky? A bald eagle of course. Just love seeing them.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> It's going to be a great day! My car is not one of the card that have slid off the road.





Jacqui said:


> As I was driving along, I was thinking sadly how with this cold weather the bald eagles had probally moved on. Then what should appear in the sky? A bald eagle of course. Just love seeing them.


Good news on both counts


----------



## Yvonne G

gamera154 said:


> Moo



Oh no! The cow's back.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It's Pringles for lunch.



I LOVE Pringles!

I think I'm going to turn into a potato soon. That's about all I've been eating lately. Yesterday it was scalloped pototoes with ham and the day before it was fried potatoes with ham. I also always have a bag of Lay's low salt potato chips to snack on.

I don't buy Pringles anymore because I sit there and eat the whole tube in one sitting.


----------



## MPRC

Well, my Etsy drama from yesterday was quickly resolved. She opened a case and they closed it before I could even get the email open since tracking showed that it was delivered. Thanks all for trying to ease my mind yesterday. I think sometimes buyers forget that there is a person on the other side of the transaction. fingers crossed that this is the last I hear from her!


----------



## Big Charlie

MPRC said:


> Well, my Etsy drama from yesterday was quickly resolved. She opened a case and they closed it before I could even get the email open since tracking showed that it was delivered. Thanks all for trying to ease my mind yesterday. I think sometimes buyers forget that there is a person on the other side of the transaction. fingers crossed that this is the last I hear from her!
> 
> View attachment 196443


Great! I love the picture of the buyer! lol. If etsy is anything like ebay, she won't be able to contact you after she lost the case.


----------



## MPRC

Big Charlie said:


> Great! I love the picture of the buyer! lol. If etsy is anything like ebay, she won't be able to contact you after she lost the case.



Even if she tries to stir up trouble she's just one cranky lady on the other side of the continent for me. I've fried bigger, meaner fish. I'm not nearly interesting and charismatic enough to have had as many weirdos stalking me as I have had. I guess there must just be something about me.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! A sun shiney day here even with negative temps.


----------



## bouaboua

Waking up to this this morning~~~~~

It is in celsius.........32 in Fahrenheit.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Big Charlie said:


> Great! I love the picture of the buyer! lol. If etsy is anything like ebay, she won't be able to contact you after she lost the case.



I don't see a picture, just the delivery receipt and an avatar of a possum........14 degrees here this morning. I went yesterday as you all know and bought 150 pounds of gravel. Boy do I have traction now. I'm glad I went yesterday as we are continuing to have bad weather, they are saying it will get worse, now I have traction and can make my appointments.
I went to town yesterday as the talking heads were saying our weather will get worse. So I took off and bought those heavy bags, now I have traction if I have to leave. Makes me feel better and gives me 
more confidence. This car is great to drive on the snow and ice when it's got some weight over the rear tires. I slid all around going to Home Depot, but didn't slide at all with that weight over the rear tires when I was coming home.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

10°F | °C

Clear

Humidity: 90%


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Least it's gonna warm up
10°F | °C

Clear

Humidity: 90%

10 Day • Hourly Forecast • Maps & Radar

*Saturday*




33°F 33°F


*Sunday*




41°F 36°F


*Monday*




42°F 37°F


*Tuesday*


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Waking up to this this morning~~~~~
> 
> It is in celsius.........32 in Fahrenheit.
> 
> View attachment 196484



We were in negatives too, but not C lol


----------



## Jacqui

Having lunch in the big big city with my two youngest and one boyfriend. No Cameron, think it is going to be Indian.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> We were in negatives too, but not C lol


Way too cold for me ........I'll stay here.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Way too cold for me ........I'll stay here.



Whimp! but I still likes ya


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Whimp! but I still likes ya


Same as my wife call me....I'm a whiimp for sure! !


----------



## bouaboua

It's time to cook lunch....


----------



## MPRC

Crap, it's almost noon and I haven't finished a cup of coffee yet.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Crap, it's almost noon and I haven't finished a cup of coffee yet.



Congrats!


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Waking up to this this morning~~~~~
> 
> It is in celsius.........32 in Fahrenheit.
> 
> View attachment 196484




What? That's just silly talk!!


----------



## Yvonne G

@Jacqui - Least you coulda' done was wish me a year with no wind so that those leaves you wished on me would STAY in one spot.


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> Having lunch in the big big city with my two youngest and one boyfriend. No Cameron, think it is going to be Indian.


I love Indian food. Too bad I'm not better at cooking it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 196541




Cute! Are they new? 
You are going to have a zoo to bring back to Cali! 
How much longer until you move back?


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, Nick:

Those look like babies???


----------



## bouaboua

Rain, Rain, Rain........Atmosphere river are on us right now. We will get 3 to 4 inches of rain this weekend.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO.....

May everyone have a great weekend.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Steven. It's raining here too. Misty is so hard to understand. She still wakes me up two or three times during the night because she wants to go outside to pee. So I interpret this to mean she can't "hold it" for much longer than a couple of hours. So we get up this a.m. and it's raining. I grab my umbrella, hike up my PJ bottoms and head out the back door. Misty won't leave the porch. She doesn't like rain falling on her. I couldn't encourage her to go out at all. So, if she can hold it until it stops raining, why can't she hold it through the night until morning?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, Nick:
> 
> Those look like babies???


The guy I got them from said they are around four years old.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Cute! Are they new?
> You are going to have a zoo to bring back to Cali!
> How much longer until you move back?


I'm probably going to college here, but my babies are being sent back to live with my mom in a couple months.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Steven. It's raining here too. Misty is so hard to understand. She still wakes me up two or three times during the night because she wants to go outside to pee. So I interpret this to mean she can't "hold it" for much longer than a couple of hours. So we get up this a.m. and it's raining. I grab my umbrella, hike up my PJ bottoms and head out the back door. Misty won't leave the porch. She doesn't like rain falling on her. I couldn't encourage her to go out at all. So, if she can hold it until it stops raining, why can't she hold it through the night until morning?


Thank you Yvonne for give me another reason for NOT having dog as pet. Or is there a breed of dog can hold their pee through entire raining season???

I know dogs are lots fun and I missing a whole lot by not having one, but that is Okay. We enjoyed very much that our torts, pee right in their enclosure.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm probably going to college here, but my babies are being sent back to live with my mom in a couple months.



Will you be going to Villanova? Also, once you get your own car, the New York Turtle and Tortoise Society is a pretty nice club and not too far from PA. @Will used to live in PA and he was a club member.


----------



## MPRC

It is a WHITE OUT here in Eugene, I bet @maggie3fan is out doing donuts now that she has some cement in her car. We've got Bailey's in our coffee, there has been no traffic for us to watch, we may need to venture out to find pandemonium.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Yvonne G said:


> Will you be going to Villanova? Also, once you get your own car, the New York Turtle and Tortoise Society is a pretty nice club and not too far from PA. @Will used to live in PA and he was a club member.


 No matter if you have a car or not, maybe even better if you go by yourself to use public transportation, it's quicker, no parking hassle, and actually convenient.

If more schools were like Villanova, our over all education system would be better. I paid my own way, and though a ride would have been nice, best money I ever spent.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Steven. It's raining here too. Misty is so hard to understand. She still wakes me up two or three times during the night because she wants to go outside to pee. So I interpret this to mean she can't "hold it" for much longer than a couple of hours. So we get up this a.m. and it's raining. I grab my umbrella, hike up my PJ bottoms and head out the back door. Misty won't leave the porch. She doesn't like rain falling on her. I couldn't encourage her to go out at all. So, if she can hold it until it stops raining, why can't she hold it through the night until morning?


One time we went away for a day and a night, leaving our cat in the house with plenty of food and water, and a litter box. When we got back, we couldn't find the cat right away. It turned out she had sneaked into the closet where we kept the suitcases when we took them out and got locked inside. She didn't pee or poop or rip anything up, even after being locked in there for over 24 hours.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening everybody!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> @Jacqui - Least you coulda' done was wish me a year with no wind so that those leaves you wished on me would STAY in one spot.



No wind? Remember I am from Nebraska, we think of wind as anything over 25 mph.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Evening everybody!


Good Evening~~


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Steven. It's raining here too. Misty is so hard to understand. She still wakes me up two or three times during the night because she wants to go outside to pee. So I interpret this to mean she can't "hold it" for much longer than a couple of hours. So we get up this a.m. and it's raining. I grab my umbrella, hike up my PJ bottoms and head out the back door. Misty won't leave the porch. She doesn't like rain falling on her. I couldn't encourage her to go out at all. So, if she can hold it until it stops raining, why can't she hold it through the night until morning?



The difference is wanting to go out and not wanting to face the elements. You can hold it much longer when you have to. My dogs are just the opposite. Rain, snow, sleet they want to go out. They may not make it far before they don't want to put their paws down, but they still give it a go.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Evening~~



Hi! *smiles and waves*


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Hi! *smiles and waves*


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 196671
> View attachment 196671
> View attachment 196671
> View attachment 196671
> View attachment 196671



Ahhh sweet man.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

I just can't get motivated this week. Last week I cleaned out all my spice shelves, took three loads up to the brush pile, and cleaned up four garbage cans worth of yard trash. I was so proud of myself to finally be getting things done. Now this week I am back to being a slacker.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

This first picture is a little out of focus, as I was standing barefoot on the snow and ice. This is the reflection from the light across the street reflecting off of 2 inches of ice. Looks like I walk to church this morning. And the other is my back yard...







and Sam, he's 2 yrs and 15 pounds. He actually had no intention of walking in that cold stuff in the yard. Bob liked to play in the snow, I think these guys are too young....This is Sam


----------



## Maggie Cummings

LOL...he really looks miserable doesn't he! hahaha. Well my feet are frozen now....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My oldest daughter is a driver for ODOT, (Oregon Dept. of Transportation). Saturday she had a local newscaster ride along with her plow route. It's about 10 minutes long and you have to put up with weather guessers talking first, but heckfire! I'm a proud daddy…gosh. 

'Ice accumulations will make travel dangerous or impossible' http://kval.com/news/local/ice-accumulations-will-make-travel-dangerous-or-impossible-01-08-2017


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> LOL...he really looks miserable doesn't he! hahaha. Well my feet are frozen now....



That's just so pretty! But I'm terribly glad it doesn't snow here. Love to look, hate to live!!


----------



## theguy67

Hello all!

I've been busy the past few days. New semester and new program starts tomorrow.

It has been a week since my eggs were laid. Can't tell if they are fertile yet, but I hear it can take several weeks so I'm just going to have to wait. Bumped up the temp to 87.


----------



## Yvonne G

theguy67 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I've been busy the past few days. New semester and new program starts tomorrow.
> 
> It has been a week since my eggs were laid. Can't tell if they are fertile yet, but I hear it can take several weeks so I'm just going to have to wait. Bumped up the temp to 87.



After about 10 days you can see chalking on fertile eggs. That means they start to look whiter or lose the translucence.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh lordy it's warm today! I had to remove my sweat shirt while doing my a.m. chores. I looked at my thermometer on the side of the house and it was 62F degrees! The sky is very low, and the cloud cover must by mighty thick, holding in the warmness from the earth. I opened all the shed doors and let everyone out to graze. The first one out was the SA female I got from Tom. She's the most humanized leopard I have. All of the YFs were crowded around their door and all rushed out into their little 'patio'. Dudley and the Manouria didn't come out.


----------



## theguy67

Yvonne G said:


> After about 10 days you can see chalking on fertile eggs. That means they start to look whiter or lose the translucence.



They looked white day one,..and I've read it can be one week to over a month before calking occurs.

Honestly, there's a lot of different numbers given when researching chalking. 5 days, 1 week, 6 weeks. Its a tad bit confusing. Maybe its just me but, chalking isn't something I can understand until I witness it.


----------



## MPRC

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My oldest daughter is a driver for ODOT, (Oregon Dept. of Transportation). Saturday she had a local newscaster ride along with her plow route. It's about 10 minutes long and you have to put up with weather guessers talking first, but heckfire! I'm a proud daddy…gosh.
> 
> 'Ice accumulations will make travel dangerous or impossible' http://kval.com/news/local/ice-accumulations-will-make-travel-dangerous-or-impossible-01-08-2017




Oh hey, I saw that this morning.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> That's just so pretty! But I'm terribly glad it doesn't snow here. Love to look, hate to live!!


I'm with you on this! ! ! !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> That's just so pretty! But I'm terribly glad it doesn't snow here. Love to look, hate to live!!


I really like living in sno country. I wished it snowed more here.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Oh lordy it's warm today! I had to remove my sweat shirt while doing my a.m. chores. I looked at my thermometer on the side of the house and it was 62F degrees! The sky is very low, and the cloud cover must by mighty thick, holding in the warmness from the earth. I opened all the shed doors and let everyone out to graze. The first one out was the SA female I got from Tom. She's the most humanized leopard I have. All of the YFs were crowded around their door and all rushed out into their little 'patio'. Dudley and the Manouria didn't come out.



I was sweating raking in the pens at 8am. We hit 80 today and it was beautiful !!
We get rain tomorrow .


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I was sweating raking in the pens at 8am. We hit 80 today and it was beautiful !!
> We get rain tomorrow .



That's just crazy and unnatural! Which explains a lot about CA folks.


----------



## Jacqui

Good Monday morning to all especially Mike who loves Monday.


----------



## Jacqui

Hey Mike, how is the eye?


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy, are you still on a diet?


----------



## Jacqui

guess I scared everybody away. My work here is done.


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow! Two days in a row Misty let me sleep in until 7a. This is unheard of. 

It's another fairly warm day here. Overcast and a thick cloud layer overhead, but in the 60s and quite pleasant outdoor working weather. It rained all night long, and several episodes that pounded the house so hard it woke me up. Needless to say, Misty didn't need to go out during the night!

Hopefully I can get a bit of clean up done outside today. At least that's what I have planned. I also allowed myself to run out of canned dog food (I use the small Mighty Dog cans to enhance Misty's dry food) and dry cat food, so I have to make a trip into town later. Maybe I'll conveniently plan my trip around lunch time and get some Chinese take out.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! Two days in a row Misty let me sleep in until 7a. This is unheard of.
> 
> It's another fairly warm day here. Overcast and a thick cloud layer overhead, but in the 60s and quite pleasant outdoor working weather. It rained all night long, and several episodes that pounded the house so hard it woke me up. Needless to say, Misty didn't need to go out during the night!
> 
> Hopefully I can get a bit of clean up done outside today. At least that's what I have planned. I also allowed myself to run out of canned dog food (I use the small Mighty Dog cans to enhance Misty's dry food) and dry cat food, so I have to make a trip into town later. Maybe I'll conveniently plan my trip around lunch time and get some Chinese take out.



Being pretty brave with thoughts of that take out.


----------



## Jacqui

A packet of tuna salad for my lunch.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, and it's cold season too. I just have to hope none of the food preparers or the waitress cough on my food.

Well my idea of working outside is all shot to heck. It's pouring down rain. I guess now I know why the sky was so heavy. I mean POURING down rain. Poor Misty waited for me on the porch while I finished feeding and watering.

I hate to drive my truck in the rain. I lose traction taking off from the stop signs. It's pretty worrisome wondering if I'm going to make it out and back. Probably not as bad as Maggie, but then, I'm not the "professional" driver that she is.


----------



## Jacqui

So no take out?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Kathy, are you still on a diet?




Yes, still doing WW online. Love it!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MPRC said:


> Oh hey, I saw that this morning.


She was having so much fun, can you tell?


----------



## MPRC

Cowboy_Ken said:


> She was having so much fun, can you tell?



People are going nuts down here. I just don't get it. It's like 3 inches of snow and a little ice.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Yes, still doing WW online. Love it!!



How far from goal?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> How far from goal?



About half. Not sure where I want to be yet. I started in Aug.


----------



## Momof4

The app keeps double posting. 
Or doesn't edit for me.


----------



## Momof4

Is the app giving anyone else problems?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> The app keeps double posting.
> Or doesn't edit for me.



me too


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Is the app giving anyone else problems?



all day today


----------



## Yvonne G

It's basically a "loose nut behind the wheel" problem. There's something going on today with the Forum's program that is causing it to be slow. We get impatient and think it's not going to do what we've asked it to do, so we hit the button again. This results in a double post. If you think you got problems, try being a moderator who is trying to move threads, change titles per OP's instructions, send spam to the trash can. These things are taking us forever to accomplish. Just be patient. I'm emailing to Josh to let him know it's running slowly.

For instance, I was adding a parenthetic comment to a title - "Tortoise Trouble" - I was adding (not eating or moving much). I made the correction then hit "Save" and it said "working" for over 3 minutes. I finally went to another tab and continued looking at the other posts and went back to that first screen after about 5 minutes. It was still "working" so I cancelled it. But lo and behold, the change had been made.


----------



## mike taylor

My gang members


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Is the app giving anyone else problems?


I'm having no issues. Or rather we'll see…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I done spoke too soon. Bartender, can I have a double?
Thank you my good man…


----------



## Big Charlie

I'm having issues posting using a desktop. When my post didn't appear, I refreshed the page and that worked.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> It's basically a "loose nut behind the wheel" problem. There's something going on today with the Forum's program that is causing it to be slow. We get impatient and think it's not going to do what we've asked it to do, so we hit the button again. This results in a double post. If you think you got problems, try being a moderator who is trying to move threads, change titles per OP's instructions, send spam to the trash can. These things are taking us forever to accomplish. Just be patient. I'm emailing to Josh to let him know it's running slowly.
> 
> For instance, I was adding a parenthetic comment to a title - "Tortoise Trouble" - I was adding (not eating or moving much). I made the correction then hit "Save" and it said "working" for over 3 minutes. I finally went to another tab and continued looking at the other posts and went back to that first screen after about 5 minutes. It was still "working" so I cancelled it. But lo and behold, the change had been made.


I haven't been hitting the button twice in the iOS app. It's just hanging. I kill the app, go back in and there are two posts


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> I haven't been hitting the button twice in the iOS app. It's just hanging. I kill the app, go back in and there are two posts


Although that one just worked fine with no hang and no double post  Yippee


----------



## Jacqui

Morning all!


----------



## Yvonne G

It rained most of the morning and I didn't get much done outside, but about 2p the sun came out, so I went outside. We had so much rain that the pond is right up to the top of it's bank. And the rain had filled up BO and SO's little mud soaking hole. Wouldn't you just know it? SO was sitting in the mud hole. Yes, the sun was shining, but it was still just about 60F degrees. I didn't want to have to wait until dusk to try to get a very large and cold tortoise moving into their house, so I went and got some strawberries and skewer to entice him out of the water. I moved him about 20 feet away from the mud hole then I went and got several pieces of scrap plywood and an old wire chair. I filled the hole with this junk and went inside.

This evening when I went out to do my evening chores, that plywood was all scraped off to the side and the chair had been moved, but the mud hole was sans tortoise. I guess I worried for nothing. When he had his fill of cold soaking, he took himself off to the warm shed.


Jacqui said:


> So no take out?



I went to town before the restaurants were open, so, yeah - no take out. I came home and made spaghetti.


mike taylor said:


> My gang members
> 
> View attachment 196773



And a motley looking group it is!



Jacqui said:


> Morning all!



Good mornin', Jacqui. 

We're having a week of rain. Yesterday it poured. Today, so far, just a cloudy sky, but the forecasters predict rain all day. I love it when it rains. . . Misty not so much.


----------



## Jacqui

We had rain/ice this morning, now the sun is out.

If you see a Prime truck by Stockton, be sure to honk and act all crazy.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> My gang members
> 
> View attachment 196773



I agree with Yvonne about it being a motley group.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Oh lordy it's warm today! I had to remove my sweat shirt while doing my a.m. chores. I looked at my thermometer on the side of the house and it was 62F degrees! The sky is very low, and the cloud cover must by mighty thick, holding in the warmness from the earth. I opened all the shed doors and let everyone out to graze. The first one out was the SA female I got from Tom. She's the most humanized leopard I have. All of the YFs were crowded around their door and all rushed out into their little 'patio'. Dudley and the Manouria didn't come out.



Oh lordy it's warm today! We MAY make it up to 28 today, oh goody.......No tortoises came out here......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> We had rain/ice this morning, now the sun is out.
> 
> If you see a Prime truck by Stockton, be sure to honk and act all crazy.



Heck, I drive that way normally......He drives for Prime????? When I first started driving, their terminal was next to D*** Simon, and that's who I started with. In SLC. Luckily I was in a truck when their son spent so much money on cocaine, Sweet Simon went under. C.R. England was up the street the other way and I ended up driving for them. Drove for Werner, drove double belly dumps, and that my friend is hard work. I much prefered OTR....Tell Jeff if he comes north on 5 he'd better stop and see me!
Exit 228 there's a trk stp immediately there on the East side of 5. I'd love it if I could drive to meet him.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I agree with Yvonne about it being a motley group.



Look like my kind of people!!! A Motley *Crew*

If Jeff comes this way and he's got time , he can shower and I'll feed him........


----------



## Yvonne G

Still icy there, Maggie?


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> It rained most of the morning and I didn't get much done outside, but about 2p the sun came out, so I went outside. We had so much rain that the pond is right up to the top of it's bank. And the rain had filled up BO and SO's little mud soaking hole. Wouldn't you just know it? SO was sitting in the mud hole. Yes, the sun was shining, but it was still just about 60F degrees. I didn't want to have to wait until dusk to try to get a very large and cold tortoise moving into their house, so I went and got some strawberries and skewer to entice him out of the water. I moved him about 20 feet away from the mud hole then I went and got several pieces of scrap plywood and an old wire chair. I filled the hole with this junk and went inside.
> 
> This evening when I went out to do my evening chores, that plywood was all scraped off to the side and the chair had been moved, but the mud hole was sans tortoise. I guess I worried for nothing. When he had his fill of cold soaking, he took himself off to the warm shed.
> 
> 
> I went to town before the restaurants were open, so, yeah - no take out. I came home and made spaghetti.
> 
> 
> And a motley looking group it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Good mornin', Jacqui.
> 
> We're having a week of rain. Yesterday it poured. Today, so far, just a cloudy sky, but the forecasters predict rain all day. I love it when it rains. . . Misty not so much.


The rain missed us completely yesterday. We had quite a bit on Saturday.


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> The rain missed us completely yesterday. We had quite a bit on Saturday.



Really? That's funny. It looked like it came from the south, from your direction. It's funny how the weather can be so different to places so close to each other.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Really? That's funny. It looked like it came from the south, from your direction. It's funny how the weather can be so different to places so close to each other.



I notice that on my drives to and from work.


----------



## Yvonne G

Misty told me we needed to go out and do our evening chores before it started to rain. She's just so smart. I was walking back towards the house after having closed the last tortoise door and it started to rain. I hope she took care of her evening ablutions while we were out so she doesn't have to worry about going back out in the rain before bed time.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Really? That's funny. It looked like it came from the south, from your direction. It's funny how the weather can be so different to places so close to each other.


We are almost always missed by storms, or we just get the edge of them. If they come from the north, we are too far south, if they come from the south, we are too far north. Or maybe we are too far inland. We are supposed to get some tonight. So far, it is still dry.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Still icy there, Maggie?




Well, it melted off the road by noon, and then it hit again, first the ice, then the snow. We're supposed to have snow until Thursday. I'm parked in the street because it's falling slush now, but it's 29 degrees, so I need to be able to drive tomorrow, so this way I'm at least in the street and don't have to be stuck in my driveway. I bought 150 pounds of gravel, in heavy bags for traction. But they don't work miracles, and I just have regular street tires, my driveway makes me back up hill. I'd rather have my Goodyear Eagle One's. Even bald they are a better tire. I've been taking drifting lessons once a week, and that purely helps driving on the ice...... plus it's fun! My yard is flooded and now it's starting to freeze, it's gonna be a skating rink, lol


----------



## Jacqui

*peaks around the room*


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Well, it melted off the road by noon, and then it hit again, first the ice, then the snow. We're supposed to have snow until Thursday. I'm parked in the street because it's falling slush now, but it's 29 degrees, so I need to be able to drive tomorrow, so this way I'm at least in the street and don't have to be stuck in my driveway. I bought 150 pounds of gravel, in heavy bags for traction. But they don't work miracles, and I just have regular street tires, my driveway makes me back up hill. I'd rather have my Goodyear Eagle One's. Even bald they are a better tire. I've been taking drifting lessons once a week, and that purely helps driving on the ice...... plus it's fun! My yard is flooded and now it's starting to freeze, it's gonna be a skating rink, lol



Sitting here visualizing and laughing at thoughts of little ice skates on the sulcatas, as they play on Maggie's ice rink. Darn, I wish I could draw.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

It is completely white.......Here's a couple of pix from this am.......


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> Well, it melted off the road by noon, and then it hit again, first the ice, then the snow. We're supposed to have snow until Thursday. I'm parked in the street because it's falling slush now, but it's 29 degrees, so I need to be able to drive tomorrow, so this way I'm at least in the street and don't have to be stuck in my driveway. I bought 150 pounds of gravel, in heavy bags for traction. But they don't work miracles, and I just have regular street tires, my driveway makes me back up hill. I'd rather have my Goodyear Eagle One's. Even bald they are a better tire. I've been taking drifting lessons once a week, and that purely helps driving on the ice...... plus it's fun! My yard is flooded and now it's starting to freeze, it's gonna be a skating rink, lol



Wow, drift lessons!! That sounds fun!!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 196872




Great pix, thanks


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 196872




Wednesday!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Wow, around here Wednesday is church night, not exciting drifting night. Of course, there may be some drifting happening, as in drifting off to sleep...


maggie3fan said:


> Wednesday!!!!!!


----------



## cmacusa3

maggie3fan said:


> It is completely white.......Here's a couple of pix from this am.......
> View attachment 196868
> View attachment 196869



Great pics Maggie. Weather here was in the teens last week. Today mid 70's. Then this weekend we go back to the 30's with Ice and Smow


----------



## Jacqui

not enough power here for the pictures to show.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Wednesday!!!!!!



HUMP day, you weirdo!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> It is completely white.......Here's a couple of pix from this am.......
> View attachment 196868
> View attachment 196869



I really love that first one!


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> Wow, around here Wednesday is church night, not exciting drifting night. Of course, there may be some drifting happening, as in drifting off to sleep...



Now the pictures show since I want to town. Shucks figured it was a car picture. So Maggie what day is lesson day?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Heck, I drive that way normally......He drives for Prime????? When I first started driving, their terminal was next to D*** Simon, and that's who I started with. In SLC. Luckily I was in a truck when their son spent so much money on cocaine, Sweet Simon went under. C.R. England was up the street the other way and I ended up driving for them. Drove for Werner, drove double belly dumps, and that my friend is hard work. I much prefered OTR....Tell Jeff if he comes north on 5 he'd better stop and see me!
> Exit 228 there's a trk stp immediately there on the East side of 5. I'd love it if I could drive to meet him.



He would love to meet you. Prime moved to a new yard in SLC a couple of years back.


----------



## Jacqui

cmac3 said:


> Great pics Maggie. Weather here was in the teens last week. Today mid 70's. Then this weekend we go back to the 30's with Ice and Smow



Sounds a bit like ours, but only to the low 40. Variety is the spice of life you know.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

cmac3 said:


> Great pics Maggie. Weather here was in the teens last week. Today mid 70's. Then this weekend we go back to the 30's with Ice and Smow



By the way, love the leopard in the avatar


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie I wish I could tell stories like you do. I can always see it in my mind, as I am about ready to roll on the floor laughing.


----------



## Jacqui

Do they rest of you, when not in here, think of things you want to share, but then once in here never do share those moments and thoughts?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO! ! ! !
> 
> View attachment 196882



You seem in a great mood. Good morning!


----------



## cmacusa3

Jacqui said:


> Sounds a bit like ours, but only to the low 40. Variety is the spice of life you know.


 I actually went home and put the torts outside. That doesn't happen much in January


----------



## cmacusa3

Jacqui said:


> By the way, love the leopard in the avatar


Thank you!


----------



## Jacqui

cmac3 said:


> I actually went home and put the torts outside. That doesn't happen much in January



That's great. My guys would be jealous if they knew.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Yes, still doing WW online. Love it!!



I am very impressed with people who can do diets. I just can not seem to give up or limit my food. Food is such an important part of my life.


----------



## Jacqui

Did you see that in Michigan, it's illegal to warm up your car and go back in the house while it warms? Some guy got a $128 ticket for it.


----------



## Jacqui

I am having a relaxing day today, before work tonight. I have cleaning I could do, like more upstairs. After falling down the last couple of steps Sunday, I am trying to avoid that chore.


----------



## Jacqui

I love after I feed my tortoises greens, to sit back and listen to the symphony of crunches from around the room. I think it's such a neat sound.


----------



## Jacqui

Did I tell you last Friday after meeting some of my family in Omaha for lunch and picking up Mazuri, I stopped in Lincoln at Wal-Mart to get the car's oil changed. Since I had over an hour wait, I decided it was the day to do something I had been thinking about for a year. I got my hair cut! I had not really cut it in over 37 years, barely even any trims. It went from being down to my butt, to not even touching my shoulders. Now does it ever feel and look weird to me. *sigh* They say it will grow back.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Did I tell you last Friday after meeting some of my family in Omaha for lunch and picking up Mazuri, I stopped in Lincoln at Wal-Mart to get the car's oil changed. Since I had over an hour wait, I decided it was the day to do something I had been thinking about for a year. I got my hair cut! I had not really cut it in over 37 years, barely even any trims. It went from being down to my butt, to not even touching my shoulders. Now does it ever feel and look weird to me. *sigh* They say it will grow back.


Woah! That's brave!

It will dry a lot quicker now! I got my long hair cut off twenty years ago. I couldn't handle it long again! It's too easy short


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> Did I tell you last Friday after meeting some of my family in Omaha for lunch and picking up Mazuri, I stopped in Lincoln at Wal-Mart to get the car's oil changed. Since I had over an hour wait, I decided it was the day to do something I had been thinking about for a year. I got my hair cut! I had not really cut it in over 37 years, barely even any trims. It went from being down to my butt, to not even touching my shoulders. Now does it ever feel and look weird to me. *sigh* They say it will grow back.


But do you have 38 more years ?


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> But do you have 38 more years ?



Sure, I wouldn't even be 100 yet.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Did you see that in Michigan, it's illegal to warm up your car and go back in the house while it warms? Some guy got a $128 ticket for it.



I recently had my car in the shop for brakes and rear end stuff, and I asked him about taking the truck out of the garage, going to the corner and zipping up to 60 -65 MPH in order to fit in with the traffic. He told me it would be much better to sit in the driveway for about 5 minutes and allow the truck to warm up. I guess the difference in Michigan would be that the person should have stayed with the car.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I am having a relaxing day today, before work tonight. I have cleaning I could do, like more upstairs. After falling down the last couple of steps Sunday, I am trying to avoid that chore.



You and Maggie. What's wrong with you two graceful people?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Did I tell you last Friday after meeting some of my family in Omaha for lunch and picking up Mazuri, I stopped in Lincoln at Wal-Mart to get the car's oil changed. Since I had over an hour wait, I decided it was the day to do something I had been thinking about for a year. I got my hair cut! I had not really cut it in over 37 years, barely even any trims. It went from being down to my butt, to not even touching my shoulders. Now does it ever feel and look weird to me. *sigh* They say it will grow back.



there's so much more you can do with long hair to get it out of your face when working. Now it probably doesn't even fit in a pony tail.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> Sure, I wouldn't even be 100 yet.


My joints hurt at 61 God only knows the pain at 100 !


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> My joints hurt at 61 God only knows the pain at 100 !



I have occasional pain in a couple of my fingers, but so far the rest of my skeleton is feeling ok. I still walk the pasture for about a mile (today carrying my umbrella). It's laziness that I have to overcome.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I am very impressed with people who can do diets. I just can not seem to give up or limit my food. Food is such an important part of my life.



Well, that's what I like about WW. I still eat pizza, tacos, bread and pasta. 
It's just in moderation or prepared in a bit healthier way. I never feel deprived. Well not never but most of the time. 
It's just not about the weight loss but eating healthier. 
I don't have heartburn or feel blah at the end of the day. 
Trust me, I love food!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Well, that's what I like about WW. I still eat pizza, tacos, bread and pasta.
> It's just in moderation or prepared in a bit healthier way. I never feel deprived. Well not never but most of the time.
> It's just not about the weight loss but eating healthier.
> I don't have heartburn or feel blah at the end of the day.
> Trust me, I love food!!



And Oprah swears by WW too!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Did I tell you last Friday after meeting some of my family in Omaha for lunch and picking up Mazuri, I stopped in Lincoln at Wal-Mart to get the car's oil changed. Since I had over an hour wait, I decided it was the day to do something I had been thinking about for a year. I got my hair cut! I had not really cut it in over 37 years, barely even any trims. It went from being down to my butt, to not even touching my shoulders. Now does it ever feel and look weird to me. *sigh* They say it will grow back.




Oh wow!! I bet it's adorable and healthy! I'm sure it feels weird.


----------



## Momof4

Love this kitten!!


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I am very impressed with people who can do diets. I just can not seem to give up or limit my food. Food is such an important part of my life.



...and Taco Bell sells tacos by the dozen.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Now the pictures show since I want to town. Shucks figured it was a car picture. So Maggie what day is lesson day?


Fridays


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> HUMP day, you weirdo!


I have a problem with everyday is Wednesday. So in MY world my answer was correct, it's Wednesday, as will be tomorrow and daily ad infinitum...


----------



## leigti

I know the whole country is dealing with some bad weather right now. This is just my little version of it.


Noticed those rectangular shaped mounds on the left? Those are tortoise enclosures. Notice the clear-ish plastic on the fence on the right? That's to try to keep the wind off my chickens. The snow has finally stopped for the first time in two days. So now I'm going to go outside and shovel. The high will be in single digits tomorrow. I just can't wait.
The smart animals in my house, the dog, the cat and the two tortoises are all in the tortoise room nice and toasty.
OK, I am done whining now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Love this kitten!!
> View attachment 196953
> 
> View attachment 196954



Aw. So trusting.


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> I know the whole country is dealing with some bad weather right now. This is just my little version of it.
> View attachment 196959
> 
> Noticed those rectangular shaped mounds on the left? Those are tortoise enclosures. Notice the clear-ish plastic on the fence on the right? That's to try to keep the wind off my chickens. The snow has finally stopped for the first time in two days. So now I'm going to go outside and shovel. The high will be in single digits tomorrow. I just can't wait.
> The smart animals in my house, the dog, the cat and the two tortoises are all in the tortoise room nice and toasty.
> OK, I am done whining now.



It's awfully pretty! (Says the California person)


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> Did you see that in Michigan, it's illegal to warm up your car and go back in the house while it warms? Some guy got a $128 ticket for it.


They have remote starters now. You can start your car from inside the house while it is still in the garage. I remember once seeing a house that had a heated garage.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I recently had my car in the shop for brakes and rear end stuff, and I asked him about taking the truck out of the garage, going to the corner and zipping up to 60 -65 MPH in order to fit in with the traffic. He told me it would be much better to sit in the driveway for about 5 minutes and allow the truck to warm up. I guess the difference in Michigan would be that the person should have stayed with the car.



We warm up our cars so we don't freeze before the heaters warm the car up. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> there's so much more you can do with long hair to get it out of your face when working. Now it probably doesn't even fit in a pony tail.



No it doesn't, but it is also too short to get in my face.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I have occasional pain in a couple of my fingers, but so far the rest of my skeleton is feeling ok. I still walk the pasture for about a mile (today carrying my umbrella). It's laziness that I have to overcome.



I have the fingers, left elbow and both knees.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> ...and Taco Bell sells tacos by the dozen.



I like Taco John's


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> They have remote starters now. You can start your car from inside the house while it is still in the garage. I remember once seeing a house that had a heated garage.



Ummm what's a garage?


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> They have remote starters now. You can start your car from inside the house while it is still in the garage. I remember once seeing a house that had a heated garage.



I would be afraid of fumes getting in the house


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey.



Hi Kiddo!


----------



## Jacqui

It's morning! Rise and shine!


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> I would be afraid of fumes getting in the house


People with remote car starters also have automatic garage door openers!


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> No it doesn't, but it is also too short to get in my face.


I've never been able to grow my hair more than a few inches past my shoulders. When I was a kid, I wanted long hair like everyone else.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Everyone!

It's another day of I-don't-want-to-go-outside. It's cold and wet out there, and it's warm, dry and toasty in here!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

It's a beautiful day here at the Beach 70+ and sunny, It wont last long, snow showers possible Sat with temps in the mid 30s.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> It's a beautiful day here at the Beach 70+ and sunny, It wont last long, snow showers possible Sat with temps in the mid 30s.



This is just crazy!

But then, I never really knew about any weather across the country in my pre-Forum days.


----------



## JoesMum

The 'weather' has just started here


----------



## MPRC

Back to being wet and rainy in Eugene. It was snowy and icy in the teens for days and now it might be 50 on Monday.


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> The 'weather' has just started here
> View attachment 197026



How much is expected?


----------



## Jacqui

We are looking forward to ice Sat thru Monday.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> It's a beautiful day here at the Beach 70+ and sunny, It wont last long, snow showers possible Sat with temps in the mid 30s.



Something for everyone!


----------



## Jacqui

Okay stocked up on handwarmers, but thinking 30 won't be enough. New batteries and a lantern. Dog and cat food stocked. Bottles of water filled. Two propane bottles and your little ones. New propane heater still in box. Hmmm sorta ready, if the ice takes out power.


----------



## Jacqui

The moon was so pretty this morning, tonight it is hiding in and out of clouds like in some horror movie.


----------



## Yvonne G

I guess my car insurance company thought my heart needed a shock to make sure it is running properly. My bill this year jumped up from about $500 annually to a little over $900 annually. When I called them they told me it was because CAR FAX told them I drive about 10,000 miles a year, so the premium goes up accordingly.

Folks - my truck is a 2005. That's an 11 year old vehicle. My odometer reading at this moment (I'm rounding up and down all the numbers because it's easier to type) is 45,000 miles. If you divide 45000 by 11, the average I drive a year is 4100 miles. Actually since I've limited my driving to once a week, I now only drive a little under 1000 miles a year. But take the average. If my average is 4100 miles, how on earth can CARFAX say my mileage is 10,000 miles a year? 

They say that CAR FAX gets the information from the mileage shown when I take the truck in for servicing. Someone needs glasses, because I got out my service booklet and there's just no 10,000 miles a year anywhere in that book.

Thank goodness they downsized it for me and so now it only went up $150, but I can get that down a few bucks if I take their safe senior driver test. I paid $580 for the past three years. And now all of a sudden it's over $700. Too bad my Social Security check didn't increase at that rate. Last year I got a $2 increase and this year no increase at all.

In order to keep living in the manner to which I've become accustomed (and that's mighty frugal), I'm going to have to sell those Aldabras. They eat the most.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> Okay stocked up on handwarmers, but thinking 30 won't be enough. New batteries and a lantern. Dog and cat food stocked. Bottles of water filled. Two propane bottles and your little ones. New propane heater still in box. Hmmm sorta ready, if the ice takes out power.


Don't forget you can heat things up in your car and on the motor also, just don't do it in a closed garage.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> I guess my car insurance company thought my heart needed a shock to make sure it is running properly. My bill this year jumped up from about $500 annually to a little over $900 annually. When I called them they told me it was because CAR FAX told them I drive about 10,000 miles a year, so the premium goes up accordingly.
> 
> Folks - my truck is a 2005. That's an 11 year old vehicle. My odometer reading at this moment (I'm rounding up and down all the numbers because it's easier to type) is 45,000 miles. If you divide 45000 by 11, the average I drive a year is 4100 miles. Actually since I've limited my driving to once a week, I now only drive a little under 1000 miles a year. But take the average. If my average is 4100 miles, how on earth can CARFAX say my mileage is 10,000 miles a year?
> 
> They say that CAR FAX gets the information from the mileage shown when I take the truck in for servicing. Someone needs glasses, because I got out my service booklet and there's just no 10,000 miles a year anywhere in that book.
> 
> Thank goodness they downsized it for me and so now it only went up $150, but I can get that down a few bucks if I take their safe senior driver test. I paid $580 for the past three years. And now all of a sudden it's over $700. Too bad my Social Security check didn't increase at that rate. Last year I got a $2 increase and this year no increase at all.
> 
> In order to keep living in the manner to which I've become accustomed (and that's mighty frugal), I'm going to have to sell those Aldabras. They eat the most.


You can save money by getting only the minimum insurance required if you own your truck. Our Suburban is a 1999. It is the same age as Charlie! We are only covered for liability. That means it only pays if the other person gets injured or their car is damaged. It doesn't pay if our car is wrecked, but since it is an old car, if it were damaged, they would claim it was totaled and only give us what it was worth, not what it would cost to fix it. We pay $300 a year to drive 7000 miles annually.

My husband's social security increased this year to the exact amount that Part B insurance increased, so the amount we get is the same. Funny how all our expenses are going up but Social Security doesn't think so.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> How much is expected?


Not much. Up to two inches. Currently less than an inch. Unfortunately it was very wet in the hours before and that has now frozen. It is treacherous out this morning.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here outside of Silverton, maybe 35 miles south of Portland, Oregon we got maybe 4" of snow that's pretty much all gone. But then Portland barely to our north got hit with a good 12" of sticking snow. Kids enjoying snow days off and Portland zoo animals playing in the snow! Good times for all of us in the banana belt. Trust me, it could have been us with all that snow and mayhem.
It is COLD though. 22°f or -6°c outside. I've got my outside pipes for the water tank wrapped in an electric blanket for good measure.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Don't forget you can heat things up in your car and on the motor also, just don't do it in a closed garage.



With it coming as ice, not counting on even being able to open doors to get into the car. lol


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Not much. Up to two inches. Currently less than an inch. Unfortunately it was very wet in the hours before and that has now frozen. It is treacherous out this morning.



so hidden ice under snow issue.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> so hidden ice under snow issue.


Yup. Very slippery. The sun has just come out and it's started melting again. It would be nice if it could all go before we get the snow due tonight.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Good morning all, we're getting more ice.

And Happy Friday the 13th


----------



## leigti




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yeasturday Tina showed us all her tortoise snowfall. Well I figured I'd show y'all ours here on bouts 50 miles south.

and here I am, 60 miles north of Maggie and I'm showing 20°f here and 23°f where she's at. 
ME


Maggie

Regardless, lots to do and plenty of couch to surf from. I'm just glad I'm not living in Portland where the snow depth is 9" to 14" depending on the forecaster you watch. LOL.


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Yup. Very slippery. The sun has just come out and it's started melting again. It would be nice if it could all go before we get the snow due tonight.



Do folks there know how to drive in the stuff (as is it normal for your area)?


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Do folks there know how to drive in the stuff (as is it normal for your area)?


That's a moot point. 

I grew up with snow and have no problems driving in it. But that was a long way (by British standards) north of here, over 30 years ago, before climate change made our winters milder and wetter. 

Where I live now in the far south, drivers have never been used to snow and, a bit like the southern US states probably, the authorities are less equipped to cope when it happens. 

Even those back home in Yorkshire are less used to it now. Snow used to lay and fall for weeks on end and now there may be a couple of bad weeks each winter.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yeasturday Tina showed us all her tortoise snowfall. Well I figured I'd show y'all ours here on bouts 50 miles south.
> View attachment 197107
> and here I am, 60 miles north of Maggie and I'm showing 20°f here and 23°f where she's at.
> ME
> View attachment 197108
> 
> Maggie
> View attachment 197109
> Regardless, lots to do and plenty of couch to surf from. I'm just glad I'm not living in Portland where the snow depth is 9" to 14" depending on the forecaster you watch. LOL.



I am about 300 miles east of you.


----------



## Momof4

Big Charlie said:


> You can save money by getting only the minimum insurance required if you own your truck. Our Suburban is a 1999. It is the same age as Charlie! We are only covered for liability. That means it only pays if the other person gets injured or their car is damaged. It doesn't pay if our car is wrecked, but since it is an old car, if it were damaged, they would claim it was totaled and only give us what it was worth, not what it would cost to fix it. We pay $300 a year to drive 7000 miles annually.
> 
> My husband's social security increased this year to the exact amount that Part B insurance increased, so the amount we get is the same. Funny how all our expenses are going up but Social Security doesn't think so.




Have you shopped around lately? 
We insurance shop every few yrs to get low premiums. We're with Geico now.


----------



## Big Charlie

Momof4 said:


> Have you shopped around lately?
> We insurance shop every few yrs to get low premiums. We're with Geico now.


That's who we are with too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Have you shopped around lately?
> We insurance shop every few yrs to get low premiums. We're with Geico now.



I've been with Triple A for 47 years. I'm afraid to change.


----------



## Momof4

It doesn't hurt to get quotes. You don't drive enough to really worry. I think all the major company are good. 
But I understand what you're saying. 
I love Triple AAA. I like their offices for registrations instead of the stupid DMV.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I guess my car insurance company thought my heart needed a shock to make sure it is running properly. My bill this year jumped up from about $500 annually to a little over $900 annually. When I called them they told me it was because CAR FAX told them I drive about 10,000 miles a year, so the premium goes up accordingly.
> 
> Folks - my truck is a 2005. That's an 11 year old vehicle. My odometer reading at this moment (I'm rounding up and down all the numbers because it's easier to type) is 45,000 miles. If you divide 45000 by 11, the average I drive a year is 4100 miles. Actually since I've limited my driving to once a week, I now only drive a little under 1000 miles a year. But take the average. If my average is 4100 miles, how on earth can CARFAX say my mileage is 10,000 miles a year?
> 
> They say that CAR FAX gets the information from the mileage shown when I take the truck in for servicing. Someone needs glasses, because I got out my service booklet and there's just no 10,000 miles a year anywhere in that book.
> 
> Thank goodness they downsized it for me and so now it only went up $150, but I can get that down a few bucks if I take their safe senior driver test. I paid $580 for the past three years. And now all of a sudden it's over $700. Too bad my Social Security check didn't increase at that rate. Last year I got a $2 increase and this year no increase at all.
> 
> In order to keep living in the manner to which I've become accustomed (and that's mighty frugal), I'm going to have to sell those Aldabras. They eat the most.



How often are you servicing? Didn't you say that you go every 3 months? They probably assume 3 months = 3000.


----------



## Yvonne G

I know the booklet says to have it serviced every 3000 miles or 3 months, but I do the 3000 miles, not the 3 months. I last had it serviced in '15 sometime, then the next was in Dec. '16. It now takes me a while to go the 3000 miles.


----------



## ijmccollum

[email protected]! Haven't been in for a couple years but on a whim clicked on a link for feeding bell peppers. Was surprised that not only did I remember my password but the site still recognized me. Good to see some familiar names. Yvonne, Jackie, cowboy ken. How you all been? Shout out from Utah and CherryBomb.


----------



## Momof4

ijmccollum said:


> [email protected]! Haven't been in for a couple years but on a whim clicked on a link for feeding bell peppers. Was surprised that not only did I remember my password but the site still recognized me. Good to see some familiar names. Yvonne, Jackie, cowboy ken. How you all been? Shout out from Utah and CherryBomb.




Welcome back!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Have you shopped around lately?
> We insurance shop every few yrs to get low premiums. We're with Geico now.



Sorry, I wrote a rant on how Corvallis police are treating me, but then erased it. Nobody really cares, it's not important


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> Sorry, I wrote a rant, nobody really cares, it's not important


 Then why hint to us about it? Just a question. You've got the answer and you put it out there…Secret mysteries continue…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I've been with Triple A for 47 years. I'm afraid to change.


 Before my accident, I'd been with SafeCo for something like 12 years. Then once I could drive again, they hiked my rate to $140 something a month saying it was the best they could do. I called Hartford and more than cut it in half. Works for me and mine up here. $62 and change.


----------



## Yvonne G

ijmccollum said:


> [email protected]! Haven't been in for a couple years but on a whim clicked on a link for feeding bell peppers. Was surprised that not only did I remember my password but the site still recognized me. Good to see some familiar names. Yvonne, Jackie, cowboy ken. How you all been? Shout out from Utah and CherryBomb.



Hey! Good to see you back here, Anita. Don't be such a stranger.


----------



## ijmccollum

Momof4 said:


> Welcome back!!


Thanks mom.


----------



## ijmccollum

And thanks Yvonne. When I have time, I'll check back in. Right now the hubbie is waiting on me so we can go to breakfast.


----------



## Yvonne G

I cut up a bunch of scrap lumber this a.m. and my back is killing me. Last year I had my very large pepper tree cut down because it was in danger of dropping a bough onto my metal barn plus it was giving too much shade to the box turtle yard and too many leaves on the metal barn roof to have to keep raking off (I'm not good on a ladder). So I've been burning the pepper tree in the wood stove. Pepper tree isn't a good wood stove wood. It burns up without giving off much heat, and I have to keep adding too much scrap lumber pieces or small branches to keep it going. I've just about used up all my scrap lumber pile, so it was time to cut up some more. I bought a new chain saw a month or so ago and it works pretty good. It's a Remington.

The sun was supposed to come out today after the fog burned off, but I guess the weather person has his wires crossed. It's an ugly, gray day.

I made a couple tacos for lunch and ate a handful of Good and Plenty for dessert.

Well, that's my day. How is yours, everyone?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I cut up a bunch of scrap lumber this a.m. and my back is killing me. Last year I had my very large pepper tree cut down because it was in danger of dropping a bough onto my metal barn plus it was giving too much shade to the box turtle yard and too many leaves on the metal barn roof to have to keep raking off (I'm not good on a ladder). So I've been burning the pepper tree in the wood stove. Pepper tree isn't a good wood stove wood. It burns up without giving off much heat, and I have to keep adding too much scrap lumber pieces or small branches to keep it going. I've just about used up all my scrap lumber pile, so it was time to cut up some more. I bought a new chain saw a month or so ago and it works pretty good. It's a Remington.
> 
> The sun was supposed to come out today after the fog burned off, but I guess the weather person has his wires crossed. It's an ugly, gray day.
> 
> I made a couple tacos for lunch and ate a handful of Good and Plenty for dessert.
> 
> Well, that's my day. How is yours, everyone?


That sounds hard work Yvonne. Take care of that back. I did serious damage to mine a few years back 

It's the end of the day here. The fire is on. The curtains are closed and we're watching tv. 

I've been packing up things I've sold on eBay today. Most of them are things that I'm selling for my friend's Guinea Pig Rescue. Some of the stuff is ours. 

I was quite glad that one person bought 8 things; makes it much easier on the packing!


----------



## JoesMum

Uh oh! Double posting is back. The app hung. I killed it and came back to 2 posts. I edited this one to type this


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I cut up a bunch of scrap lumber this a.m. and my back is killing me. Last year I had my very large pepper tree cut down because it was in danger of dropping a bough onto my metal barn plus it was giving too much shade to the box turtle yard and too many leaves on the metal barn roof to have to keep raking off (I'm not good on a ladder). So I've been burning the pepper tree in the wood stove. Pepper tree isn't a good wood stove wood. It burns up without giving off much heat, and I have to keep adding too much scrap lumber pieces or small branches to keep it going. I've just about used up all my scrap lumber pile, so it was time to cut up some more. I bought a new chain saw a month or so ago and it works pretty good. It's a Remington.
> 
> The sun was supposed to come out today after the fog burned off, but I guess the weather person has his wires crossed. It's an ugly, gray day.
> 
> I made a couple tacos for lunch and ate a handful of Good and Plenty for dessert.
> 
> Well, that's my day. How is yours, everyone?



Betcha they were MY Good n Plenties........


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Look at what I found. First in our tour is the 1935 Ford Phaeton. The car of my youth. My Dad would take me to run errands in it, and we'd end up at San Francisco"s farmers market. The color according to my sister is some blue/pink. Dad's 1957 T-Bird was Starmist Blue. BUT, the *BEST *gossip, is this is a very special car.....She would steal it!!! Only 3 of them in California, my Dad had 2, and she would wait until he was busy working and not thinking about her, and my straight-laced sister who wouldn't say f*** to save my life, she stole that classic car pretty regularly. Dad worked at night and so there were times he'd take one or two of us kids down to his office which was a warehouse. All kinds of fun things to do in there....Anyway, I'm simply trying to show you that she's not as nice as she pretends. You all think I'm the bad sister and she's Glenda the Good Witch of the North. Ha!
OMG! It won't post.
Let's try the next one. I believe it's a 1963 4 seater. My Dad has a landau cover over the back seat. Look hard, and he had wire wheels, and he'd make one of us kids, take chrome polish and a tooth brush to clean them. Heck a parent could go to jail nowadaze. We didn't even know we were being abused.

Well, just stick pin in my balloon. They won't post. Guess I'm in trouble again.......I'll delete this now that it makes no sense.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening TFO!


----------



## Momof4

I couldn't read or post for hours! 
Hope everyone is having a nice weekend so far!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> Look at what I found. I'll delete this now that it makes no sense.
> [/SIZE]


 I was able to read your entire post from what I can tell. Rest assured, Maggie, you've not been banned from what I can tell. Heckfire, earlier tonight I couldn't open any thread. That was a real drag for me. I watched, "The Secret Life of Pets" and although turtles and tortoises were portrayed as "bad, unwanted pets" just the same it was a fun, entertaining movie. Rent it. You won't be sorry.


----------



## JoesMum

There was definitely a hiccup. Hours without TFO  It's not exactly speedy this morning. I think the forum has a strong urge to hibernate. Josh needs to up the temperatures and make sure the lights are on for 14 hours


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> There was definitely a hiccup. Hours without TFO  It's not exactly speedy this morning. I think the forum has a strong urge to hibernate. Josh needs to up the temperatures and make sure the lights are on for 14 hours


I agree cause it will not let me post pics now !


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I agree cause it will not let me post pics now !



darn


----------



## Jacqui

Having a little drink...

I see what you mean about pictures.


----------



## Jacqui

I was told by a fireman and then an exfireman, that a stretch of road I need to travel is basically untravelable, so I am killing some time to allow saltshakers to do their thing, before I make my attempt to get home.


----------



## Momof4

WooHoo!!! We are back on!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

I was thinking I got kicked to the curb. Haha


----------



## Killerrookie

I haven't been able to get on this app for two days. It wouldn't let me on.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Look at what I found. First in our tour is the 1935 Ford Phaeton. The car of my youth. My Dad would take me to run errands in it, and we'd end up at San Francisco"s farmers market. The color according to my sister is some blue/pink. Dad's 1957 T-Bird was Starmist Blue. BUT, the *BEST *gossip, is this is a very special car.....She would steal it!!! Only 3 of them in California, my Dad had 2, and she would wait until he was busy working and not thinking about her, and my straight-laced sister who wouldn't say f*** to save my life, she stole that classic car pretty regularly. Dad worked at night and so there were times he'd take one or two of us kids down to his office which was a warehouse. All kinds of fun things to do in there....Anyway, I'm simply trying to show you that she's not as nice as she pretends. You all think I'm the bad sister and she's Glenda the Good Witch of the North. Ha!
> OMG! It won't post.
> Let's try the next one. I believe it's a 1963 4 seater. My Dad has a landau cover over the back seat. Look hard, and he had wire wheels, and he'd make one of us kids, take chrome polish and a tooth brush to clean them. Heck a parent could go to jail nowadaze. We didn't even know we were being abused.
> 
> Well, just stick pin in my balloon. They won't post. Guess I'm in trouble again.......I'll delete this now that it makes no sense.




My mom said the '35 was sky blue pink. Too bad Maggie's picture is in black and white:


----------



## Yvonne G

According to Josh, we ran out of disc space, and while we were offline he took the time to give us some updates. I asked him if he could keep us updated on what's going on with the Forum on our FB page. I tried looking at FB Sunday but it just keeps referring back to here.


----------



## theguy67

So, I checked my eggs at 13 days after laying, and finally saw what people refer to as chalking! I came here to share with everyone, but the forum was down. I'm glad I finally have some eggs to observe while incubating. I never really understood chalking until I saw it for myself.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> According to Josh, we ran out of disc space, and while we were offline he took the time to give us some updates. I asked him if he could keep us updated on what's going on with the Forum on our FB page. I tried looking at FB Sunday but it just keeps referring back to here.


Well after 2 full days without the TFO Evan my wife thought I was sick ! 
Thank you for fixing it !


----------



## MPRC

AHHHHHHHHHHH! I missed you guys! I was so productive, so much got done, I wasn't refreshing pretend chat over and over.


----------



## JoesMum

Hello everyone. I am DO glad we're back in touch again


----------



## Big Charlie

I was worried it was just me! I don't use Facebook but it would have been nice to know what was going on.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I've been with Triple A for 47 years. I'm afraid to change.



Geico quoted me $400 more than State farm, and I have $200 deductible and 400k. My problem is those little yellow pieces of paper those policemen keep giving me. At first I thought it was a raffle, but all I won was 24 hours behind bars. That's how I discovered they expected me to pay for those yellow papers, the jerks!


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## mike taylor

What's up Steven !


----------



## mike taylor

Maggie when are you going to slow down ?


----------



## gamera154

Finally the forum is back online !!!! I've been trying to get on for two days as I still lurk around and read new post. I thought the forum was deleted or something and I got worried


----------



## leigti

Nice little ice storm this morning. I had to break through ice to get my back door open, get the chicken coop open. I just got a call and my work is canceled today. I wish I would've known that before I got up and got everything done. Oh well. It is safer to just stay home.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everyone!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everyone!


Hi 
Did you live through the TFO black out ?


----------



## Yvonne G

It was very tough. I actually had to do . . . HOUSEWORK!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> It was very tough. I actually had to do . . . HOUSEWORK!


Oh God 
Never house work !
Just drink 2 more buds it will go away !


----------



## Yvonne G

If I had to drink a Bud, not only would the housework go away, but I might too. Yuck!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> If I had to drink a Bud, not only would the housework go away, but I might too. Yuck!


Ok a tall glass of wine !


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm afraid there isn't an adult beverage that you can interest me in. Never developed a taste for it. Don't even like coffee. In fact, I'm not much for drinking any kind of liquid, not even water. Since my last bout with kidney stones, I've been forcing myself to drink and the only thing I've found that I really like is Gold Peak Green Tea. I just wish they didn't sweeten it so much. In my younger days, my husband went out a lot to play pool. On the few times I went with him, I ordered beer. It tasted awful to me. So next time I ordered beer with tomato juice in it. That was marginally better but still yuck. I don't drink for the altered state. I drink because I'm thirsty. And that hardly ever happens. Sorry to be such a Debbie Downer. But you go ahead and enjoy your Bud. You and John - quite the pair!


----------



## Yvonne G

So I thought I would join Twitter to see what it's all about. But I guess it's not for computers, huh? They want to send me a text to verify that I'm not a robot, but I don't have a cell phone and can't receive texts. So my new account is locked. Is twitter only for cell phone users?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> So I thought I would join Twitter to see what it's all about. But I guess it's not for computers, huh? They want to send me a text to verify that I'm not a robot, but I don't have a cell phone and can't receive texts. So my new account is locked. Is twitter only for cell phone users?



I believe so! I don't have that or instagram.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, I hate to tell ya all, I'm back. Cost me $100 and if either computer stops in the recent future, I'm throwing all 3 non working computers out into the street.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> So I thought I would join Twitter to see what it's all about. But I guess it's not for computers, huh? They want to send me a text to verify that I'm not a robot, but I don't have a cell phone and can't receive texts. So my new account is locked. Is twitter only for cell phone users?



No, you can skip the phone number part. I think the text is for validating the phone, not the account. Or you can set up a Google Voice account and I think that you can receive texts to your PC through that number.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yea, I have one working computer, yes, I have one working laptop, and YES! I have 2 working laptops.....woooooohoooooo


----------



## Maggie Cummings

@mike taylor ...look at the wire wheels and the landau top over the back. My Dad really didn't allow kids in his cars, t

his photo was such a set up!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Nice car for sure .


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening all!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! 

Another freezing start to the day. Three degrees warmer than yesterday's freezing start, but that doesn't make a lot of difference


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Another freezing start to the day. Three degrees warmer than yesterday's freezing start, but that doesn't make a lot of difference



It's actually pretty nice outside here this am


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> It's actually pretty nice outside here this am



I looked and it is suppose to be in the mid to upper 40s.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> I was told by a fireman and then an exfireman, that a stretch of road I need to travel is basically untravelable, so I am killing some time to allow saltshakers to do their thing, before I make my attempt to get home.



This is how I killed time that morning... hot chocolate


and pumpkin pancakes


----------



## Jacqui

I thought my chicken wire was so pretty on Monday.


----------



## Jacqui

I started painting my frontroom. Do you think Jeff will notice it going from a teal to a cream color?


----------



## Jacqui

We have a nice foggy misty morning going on here.


----------



## Yvonne G

My computer won't turn on. I'm typing this on my kindle. I'll be off line until I can get it fixed.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> My computer won't turn on. I'm typing this on my kindle. I'll be off line until I can get it fixed.



One thing after another is keeping you away.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I started painting my frontroom. Do you think Jeff will notice it going from a teal to a cream color?



Probably not. Men!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> One thing after another is keeping you away.



I unplugged it and left it that way while I got the tortoise food prepared, then when I turned it back on, it works! I'm back!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I thought my chicken wire was so pretty on Monday.
> View attachment 197437
> View attachment 197438




That looks cool!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I started painting my frontroom. Do you think Jeff will notice it going from a teal to a cream color?



Can we see before and after?
I would love to repaint!

He just might going from dark to light!

My husband notices everything! I couldn't get away with anything if I tried!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Probably not. Men!



Think he will notice my hair?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I unplugged it and left it that way while I got the tortoise food prepared, then when I turned it back on, it works! I'm back!!



I like easy fixes like that!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Can we see before and after?
> I would love to repaint!
> 
> He just might going from dark to light!
> 
> My husband notices everything! I couldn't get away with anything if I tried!



With my ex, the kids and I would get new animals and he could never tell the difference.

Never sure hi a much Jeff noticed and just doesn't comment on. Plus it is not like he is around much or often. 

I love painting. I came up with this color scheme years ago (like 20). The wall color hasn't been exact matches but close. The ceiling has those big tiles and they are painted a clayish color. Sorta southwesternish colors going on.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> I started painting my frontroom. Do you think Jeff will notice it going from a teal to a cream color?


My husband wouldn't notice! He couldn't tell you what colour it's painted now unless he was in the room.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> With my ex, the kids and I would get new animals and he could never tell the difference.
> 
> Never sure hi a much Jeff noticed and just doesn't comment on. Plus it is not like he is around much or often.
> 
> I love painting. I came up with this color scheme years ago (like 20). The wall color hasn't been exact matches but close. The ceiling has those big tiles and they are painted a clayish color. Sorta southwesternish colors going on.




I enjoy painting but it's the prep that I hate! Moving furniture and taping!

Have fun!!


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> My husband wouldn't notice! He couldn't tell you what colour it's painted now unless he was in the room.



lol That is sad.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Think he will notice my hair?



Lol! "Do these pants make me look fat?"


----------



## Yvonne G

This a.m. when I went around to each tortoise enclosure, I cleaned it out and dusted away the spider webs. Then I came in and vacuumed the living room and the office, and washed the kitchen floor. I didn't dust, though. I figure if I don't disturb the dust, maybe Will won't notice it hasn't been done. I made up Will's bed with clean sheets and made sure his bathroom has T paper and clean towels. I guess I'm as ready for guests as I'm ever going to be.

Yesterday morning, Opie my new stray cat, meow'd at me when I went out to his hiding place and put down cat food. Then last night he actually came out to meet me at the food bowl, and, even though it was raining, he allowed me to touch him. This a.m. he came running out to meet me with the biggest YOWL ever. He gobbled up a whole can of food and didn't object at all to being pet while he ate. Now to make a vet appointment to get him neutered. I'm pretty sure I'll be able to catch him now.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Think he will notice my hair?




I bet he will


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> This a.m. when I went around to each tortoise enclosure, I cleaned it out and dusted away the spider webs. Then I came in and vacuumed the living room and the office, and washed the kitchen floor. I didn't dust, though. I figure if I don't disturb the dust, maybe Will won't notice it hasn't been done. I made up Will's bed with clean sheets and made sure his bathroom has T paper and clean towels. I guess I'm as ready for guests as I'm ever going to be.
> 
> Yesterday morning, Opie my new stray cat, meow'd at me when I went out to his hiding place and put down cat food. Then last night he actually came out to meet me at the food bowl, and, even though it was raining, he allowed me to touch him. This a.m. he came running out to meet me with the biggest YOWL ever. He gobbled up a whole can of food and didn't object at all to being pet while he ate. Now to make a vet appointment to get him neutered. I'm pretty sure I'll be able to catch him now.



I can't believe he's driving up during this crazy rain!! 
I wish him safe travels!!


----------



## Momof4

Tomorrow I'm getting my first 3D mammogram. I've had the regular images since 2000 when my mom was diagnosed. 

On the news I saw the 3D and thought, I want one. So I called and I only need to pay $93 more and no special referrals!
I called this morning to cancel because I need to drive on the freeway for a distance in the rain and then home in the dark. 

Well, it was my lucky day! They had other cancellations because of the weather so I got in at 9:30 instead of 4:30! Plus, I'll miss the Friday rush hour traffic!!

Feeling good


----------



## Momof4

Ok, first time in 5 yrs that I killed chat.


----------



## MPRC

Good job, ya broke it!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Nite all......


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Stopped by walmart today and spring must be in full bloom somewhere, Lots of bulbs and other things. all I got were some ears. In the sporting section they have a great sale on men and womens camo clothes, sizes from kids 6 to adult 3x..The most expensive garment was $8 most were $2..


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I enjoy painting but it's the prep that I hate! Moving furniture and taping!
> 
> Have fun!!



Uggg tried moving this old tv, which hasn't worked for years, but nobody bothers to get rid of. What a pain. Couch was a hassle too.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Lol! "Do these pants make me look fat?"



Not a question I have ever asked.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> This a.m. when I went around to each tortoise enclosure, I cleaned it out and dusted away the spider webs. Then I came in and vacuumed the living room and the office, and washed the kitchen floor. I didn't dust, though. I figure if I don't disturb the dust, maybe Will won't notice it hasn't been done. I made up Will's bed with clean sheets and made sure his bathroom has T paper and clean towels. I guess I'm as ready for guests as I'm ever going to be.
> 
> Yesterday morning, Opie my new stray cat, meow'd at me when I went out to his hiding place and put down cat food. Then last night he actually came out to meet me at the food bowl, and, even though it was raining, he allowed me to touch him. This a.m. he came running out to meet me with the biggest YOWL ever. He gobbled up a whole can of food and didn't object at all to being pet while he ate. Now to make a vet appointment to get him neutered. I'm pretty sure I'll be able to catch him now.



Great news!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Tomorrow I'm getting my first 3D mammogram. I've had the regular images since 2000 when my mom was diagnosed.
> 
> On the news I saw the 3D and thought, I want one. So I called and I only need to pay $93 more and no special referrals!
> I called this morning to cancel because I need to drive on the freeway for a distance in the rain and then home in the dark.
> 
> Well, it was my lucky day! They had other cancellations because of the weather so I got in at 9:30 instead of 4:30! Plus, I'll miss the Friday rush hour traffic!!
> 
> Feeling good



Hope it turns out well. I need to get one of those one of these days.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Ok, first time in 5 yrs that I killed chat.



but we still love ya!


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Stopped by walmart today and spring must be in full bloom somewhere, Lots of bulbs and other things. all I got were some ears. In the sporting section they have a great sale on men and womens camo clothes, sizes from kids 6 to adult 3x..The most expensive garment was $8 most were $2..



We have the camo sales, but no plants.


----------



## Jacqui

Ok Kathy here ya go.

Please ignore the filthy wall, this is the old...


and the new, but not finished


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning on this really thick foggy Friday.


----------



## Yvonne G

The color change is quite drastic. I'm sure he's going to notice it! Not so sure about your hair, though.

I love the new color scheme.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> The color change is quite drastic. I'm sure he's going to notice it! Not so sure about your hair, though.
> 
> I love the new color scheme.



Not sure I like either one (new wall color or hair cut)


----------



## Yvonne G

You new wall color is the same as my bedroom. It's very peaceful and quiet. You'll get used to it and like it. Not so sure about your hair though. However, I had let mine grow down to slightly past my shoulders but kept having to untangle hairs from around the brush bar on my vacuum, and finding hair in everything from my food to all over the floor. So a few months ago I cut it all off to about 2" long all over my head. Best thing I ever did!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Ok Kathy here ya go.
> 
> Please ignore the filthy wall, this is the old...
> View attachment 197526
> 
> and the new, but not finished
> View attachment 197527




Looking good!! Our walls are similar!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, today is errand-running day, so I've got to get it in gear and get going. Tomorrow is my daughter's birthday and her husband's was last Tuesday but they're both celebrating tomorrow. I'm getting them a pie from Marie's. So that's an added stop on my errand run. And, wouldn't you just know it? It's raining cats and dogs. Misty won't go out to poop and pee. Hopefully she'll come out when I go to open all the sheds and turn on the lights.

Later...


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, today is errand-running day, so I've got to get it in gear and get going. Tomorrow is my daughter's birthday and her husband's was last Tuesday but they're both celebrating tomorrow. I'm getting them a pie from Marie's. So that's an added stop on my errand run. And, wouldn't you just know it? It's raining cats and dogs. Misty won't go out to poop and pee. Hopefully she'll come out when I go to open all the sheds and turn on the lights.
> 
> Later...



Misty is just afraid one of those cats it's raining, will land on her head.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Looking good!! Our walls are similar!!



See that's the problem, everybody has walls like that.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, today is errand-running day, so I've got to get it in gear and get going. Tomorrow is my daughter's birthday and her husband's was last Tuesday but they're both celebrating tomorrow. I'm getting them a pie from Marie's. So that's an added stop on my errand run. And, wouldn't you just know it? It's raining cats and dogs. Misty won't go out to poop and pee. Hopefully she'll come out when I go to open all the sheds and turn on the lights.
> 
> Later...



What kinda pie?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> See that's the problem, everybody has walls like that.



Yes, but none of our walls are in YOUR house. Your's is the only house at your address with walls that color.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> What kinda pie?



I got them a double cream blueberry (that's his favorite - yuck) and as long as I was there, I got ME a double cream lemon. I was eating a big piece while reading the forum, and I'm a bit disappointed. It's sort of blah.


----------



## Yvonne G

So it was raining cats and dogs when I got ready to go, like I said before. I took my umbrella and off I went. My first stop was the post office for the mail, and by the time I got there, the sky was opening up and the rain had stopped. No rain at all for the whole hour or so I was out and about. Then after I had brought in all the bags of groceries, the sky closed up again, it got very dark, the wind came up and now it's pouring again. I must've done something right for the gods to smile upon me like that!


----------



## theguy67

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Yvonne G

Just got a phone call from William. He's a bit north of Bakersfield, which means he'll be here in about an hour. He said he's seen about 20 accidents from slippery highway. He stopped off and picked up a couple of rescue sulcata tortoises to bring me.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Just got a phone call from William. He's a bit north of Bakersfield, which means he'll be here in about an hour. He said he's seen about 20 accidents from slippery highway. He stopped off and picked up a couple of rescue sulcata tortoises to bring me.



Glad he's trekking along ok. 
Oh boy you're gonna have your hands full! 
We'll want pics!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> So it was raining cats and dogs when I got ready to go, like I said before. I took my umbrella and off I went. My first stop was the post office for the mail, and by the time I got there, the sky was opening up and the rain had stopped. No rain at all for the whole hour or so I was out and about. Then after I had brought in all the bags of groceries, the sky closed up again, it got very dark, the wind came up and now it's pouring again. I must've done something right for the gods to smile upon me like that!



It's called Karma!! You are a good person after all


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Just got a phone call from William. He's a bit north of Bakersfield, which means he'll be here in about an hour. He said he's seen about 20 accidents from slippery highway. He stopped off and picked up a couple of rescue sulcata tortoises to bring me.



Lucky you! Are any of them really pyramided ?


----------



## Jacqui

I had supper with some of my most favorite people... three of my kidlings, one son-in-law and one someday son-in-law. Life is good!


----------



## Jacqui

Came to work in thick fog, driving home in thick fog and rain.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Just got a phone call from William. He's a bit north of Bakersfield, which means he'll be here in about an hour. He said he's seen about 20 accidents from slippery highway. He stopped off and picked up a couple of rescue sulcata tortoises to bring me.


I was picturing him picking them up off the highway!! lol


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I had supper with some of my most favorite people... three of my kidlings, one son-in-law and one someday son-in-law. Life is good!



Sounds lovely!! What did you have?

I opted not to eat dinner but I made myself a rum and coke instead and getting ready to watch a movie!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Lucky you! Are any of them really pyramided ?



There are two, and they look really good. The gal they come from thought they are female, but I think they're too young to tell yet. And the shells look very nice. Wait a sec and I'll go grab a picture... . . . . . . . . . 







That's Will at my computer and Misty keeping watch. Then Will's car with stuff he brought, and then the box of Sulcatas. They both look pretty darned good, just a bit muddy. I'll get them set up in the back yard tomorrow first thing, and give them a nice bath. I'll take more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> There are two, and they look really good. The gal they come from thought they are female, but I think they're too young to tell yet. And the shells look very nice. Wait a sec and I'll go grab a picture... . . . . . . . . .
> 
> View attachment 197578
> View attachment 197579
> View attachment 197580
> View attachment 197581
> 
> 
> That's Will at my computer and Misty keeping watch. Then Will's car with stuff he brought, and then the box of Sulcatas. They both look pretty darned good, just a bit muddy. I'll get them set up in the back yard tomorrow first thing, and give them a nice bath. I'll take more pictures tomorrow.



Thanks for sharing! Is that Thelma & Louise? 
Tell Misty she is a pretty girl and Will that he has a sexy leg
Glad he had a safe drive!


----------



## MPRC

Socks and sandals? Is the weather getting to you?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Thanks for sharing! Is that Thelma & Louise?
> Tell Misty she is a pretty girl and Will that he has a sexy leg
> Glad he had a safe drive!



Yes, that's Thelma and Louise.



MPRC said:


> Socks and sandals? Is the weather getting to you?



He said he knew he was going to have to have the heater up high in order to keep the inside of the windows from fogging up,so he dressed cool, but when he got here the windows were fogged up anyway.


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, that's Thelma and Louise.
> 
> 
> 
> He said he knew he was going to have to have the heater up high in order to keep the inside of the windows from fogging up,so he dressed cool, but when he got here the windows were fogged up anyway.



Those darn tortoises and their heavy breathing! I moved 500 miles during the winter with a PILE of reptiles. I was practically naked by the end with the windows cracked and the heat up.


----------



## mike taylor

Just got back on the road . Son had a belt test today . He got three white stripes . That's good . It sucks we have to drive an hour one way to get to the gym down town . But it's fun watching him kick but .


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Sounds lovely!! What did you have?
> 
> I opted not to eat dinner but I made myself a rum and coke instead and getting ready to watch a movie!



They chose Carlos O'Kelly's which is Mexican.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Those darn tortoises and their heavy breathing! I moved 500 miles during the winter with a PILE of reptiles. I was practically naked by the end with the windows cracked and the heat up.



I think that is the worse thing about traveling with reptiles.


----------



## Jacqui

Heat wave going on here with just over 50 degrees and sunshine.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> They chose Carlos O'Kelly's which is Mexican.



Love me some Mexican!

I made enchiladas the other day and still eating left overs!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Love me some Mexican!
> 
> I made enchiladas the other day and still eating left overs!



Mexican is my favorite, followed by a good steak. I had a seafood enchilada and it was tasty.


----------



## Jacqui

Gooooood morning TFO!


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Gooooood morning TFO!


Goood moooooorning Jacqui! 


Jacqui said:


> Heat wave going on here with just over 50 degrees and sunshine.


I wish...

The freeze continues here. -6C/21F again this morning.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Gooooood morning TFO!


GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD Morning TFO ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Goood moooooorning Jacqui!
> 
> I wish...
> 
> The freeze continues here. -6C/21F again this morning.



Just remember Spring is coming!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD Morning TFO ! ! !



Hi Steven!


----------



## Jacqui

Kinda neat, all the houses have white roofs this morning because of the frost.


----------



## Yvonne G

Will was able to just about finish the project yesterday. He usually leaves here to go home around noon, so I think he'll get it done today. I'm so lucky to have him as a partner. I only wish he lived closer. I neglected to take any 'before' pictures, but I'll get some pictures of what it looks like now, in a few minutes after I feed and water everybody.


----------



## dmmj

I'm a little unnerved, my TV just turned itself on.


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> I'm a little unnerved, my TV just turned itself on.



Missed you around David!!


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I'm a little unnerved, my TV just turned itself on.



Que Twilight Zone theme.


----------



## Yvonne G

It started raining pretty good just a few minutes after we got all set up to finish the project, so it's on hold until March. Game called on account of rain.

DAVID!!!!! Where the heck ya been, guy?


----------



## Yvonne G

I forgot to mention about my new stray cat. If I go into that section of the back yard and don't say anything, he stays in the little cinderblock tortoise house. If I go in and talk in my baby talk voice and meow at him, he comes running out and yowling at me like he's starving to death. He starts gobbling the food before I can even get it all in the dish. I keep forgetting to bring my camera. I'll try to remember tomorrow.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning, everyone! It's going to be a beautiful day today. I'm so sore from all the hard work over the week-end, but I think once I get moving around I'll loosen up. 

I still have some weed kill spraying to do if it's not going to rain today, so I'm hoping the sprayer works. I bought new fuses Saturday. Then I'll try to clean up all the squishy leaves that cover the area right outside my door. I track them in the house all the time, but they're squishy and they stick to the pavement, so are hard to get up.

But it's so nice and toasty in here by the fire. I hate to move away.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning, everyone! It's going to be a beautiful day today. I'm so sore from all the hard work over the week-end, but I think once I get moving around I'll loosen up.
> 
> I still have some weed kill spraying to do if it's not going to rain today, so I'm hoping the sprayer works. I bought new fuses Saturday. Then I'll try to clean up all the squishy leaves that cover the area right outside my door. I track them in the house all the time, but they're squishy and they stick to the pavement, so are hard to get up.
> 
> But it's so nice and toasty in here by the fire. I hate to move away.




Don't over do it. Your muscles and body may just need a break. 
I sure don't blame you for not wanting to move from a cozy fire.


----------



## Momof4

Happy rainy Monday!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Happy rainy Monday!
> View attachment 197791



Aw geez. He's just so darned cute!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Aw geez. He's just so darned cute!



Thanks. He really is a good boy. He's now 16 mo!! 
He sleeps like champ so grandma can get her chores done!!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I'm a little unnerved, my TV just turned itself on.



You have spirit company.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Happy rainy Monday!
> View attachment 197791



Such a cutie!


----------



## Jacqui

My company should be arriving at Pizza Hut in a few minutes


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui always makes me jealous with her eating out. I LOVE to eat out, but don't like to go alone. Will and I went to Uncle Buddy's on Saturday and we got a whole side of ribs and split it. Damn they were good!

Well, it rained like crazy this a.m. It's so hard to handle the two tubs of tortoise food, along with the big bowl of baby food along with holding the bumbershoot over my head, that I just sat it out. No one was administered to until 10:30 this a.m. Now the sun is shining! Go figure.

Momof4 mentioned that Will was a good guy for helping me like he does. That's for true! He drives for 7 hours to get here, works like a work horse for two days, then drives 7 hours to get back home. And the part that makes this week-end's trip even more valuable is the fact that he usually comes up to get baby tortoises to take home and sell, and there were no tortoises this trip. He came just to help me.


----------



## Jacqui

When by myself, I have my nose in my book as I am eating. I use to hate eating alone, now I almost prefer it. It is my peace and quiet me time.


----------



## MPRC

dmmj said:


> I'm a little unnerved, my TV just turned itself on.



Just the new POTU


Jacqui said:


> When by myself, I have my nose in my book as I am eating. I use to hate eating alone, now I almost prefer it. It is my peace and quiet me time.



I usually wear my headphones and listen to a podcast or bring a magazine. My boyfriend is picky, he doesn't "do" spontaneous new restaurants.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> When by myself, I have my nose in my book as I am eating. I use to hate eating alone, now I almost prefer it. It is my peace and quiet me time.


I with you. 
I love eating alone. 
I even go out and eat alone


----------



## Yvonne G

Looks like our rain events are over - at least for the next 7 days. So I think I may finally be able to get some clean-up done. 

I'm a little worried about a food preparer coughing or sneezing on my food. It doesn't bother me so much at a regular restaurant, but at fast food places, yes. I think it's because at the fast food places the food's prepared by teen agers - and we all know how unsanitary THEY are! So I don't go out to eat much. But I'd go more often if I had someone to go with.


----------



## Jacqui

Hi! *waves*


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Jacqui! I wasn't ignoring you . . . I just wasn't here! You should see my garage. "A place for everything, and everything in its place"!!!!!!! I didn't sweep the floor though. I got all the construction mess cleaned up and put away too. Brought up three wheelbarrow loads of firewood. I feel pretty satisfied with my work today. I'm so glad I've got my mojo back.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Jacqui! I wasn't ignoring you . . . I just wasn't here! You should see my garage. "A place for everything, and everything in its place"!!!!!!! I didn't sweep the floor though. I got all the construction mess cleaned up and put away too. Brought up three wheelbarrow loads of firewood. I feel pretty satisfied with my work today. I'm so glad I've got my mojo back.



Way to go!


----------



## Jacqui

Had Mexican for supper, now my belly is over filled.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like our rain events are over - at least for the next 7 days. So I think I may finally be able to get some clean-up done.
> 
> I'm a little worried about a food preparer coughing or sneezing on my food. It doesn't bother me so much at a regular restaurant, but at fast food places, yes. I think it's because at the fast food places the food's prepared by teen agers - and we all know how unsanitary THEY are! So I don't go out to eat much. But I'd go more often if I had someone to go with.


I don't think this happens as often as you would think, or the germs don't survive that easily. The only problem is e.coli and that doesn't happen very often, thankfully. We eat out nearly everyday, but usually not fast food. I don't have a very strong immune system, and yet I've never gotten sick from eating in a restaurant. I used to get sick often from my kids bringing germs home from school.

It is supposed to be really cold for the next week.


----------



## MPRC

Big Charlie said:


> I don't think this happens as often as you would think, or the germs don't survive that easily. The only problem is e.coli and that doesn't happen very often, thankfully. We eat out nearly everyday, but usually not fast food. I don't have a very strong immune system, and yet I've never gotten sick from eating in a restaurant. I used to get sick often from my kids bringing germs home from school.
> 
> It is supposed to be really cold for the next week.



I agree with this. 

The only times I have gotten sick from food I probably deserved it. Don't eat the "Lunch special" at a cheap sushi joint. It's probably already turned. I did that twice.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Had Mexican for supper, now my belly is over filled.


I love Mexican food.....and I have no problem eating alone. When I travel, I have no choice but eating alone.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Jacqui! I wasn't ignoring you . . . I just wasn't here! You should see my garage. "A place for everything, and everything in its place"!!!!!!! I didn't sweep the floor though. I got all the construction mess cleaned up and put away too. Brought up three wheelbarrow loads of firewood. I feel pretty satisfied with my work today. I'm so glad I've got my mojo back.




Very productive!!!
It feels great when the garage is organized!


----------



## Momof4

I can remember two food poisoning times but one was at one of the best restaurants in San Diego and it was on a New Years Eve! There were 6 of us and all of got sick. I mean my husband and I almost went to the ER. 
I thought I was dying!
We didn't know our friends were sick until the next day. 
One of our friends wrote an email to the manager and he felt so bad!!
He personally delivered expensive gift baskets with a nice gift certificate for the restaurant . 
He thinks its was the butter for the seafood . It took about a year for us to go back!! We all laugh about now.


----------



## Big Charlie

Momof4 said:


> I can remember two food poisoning times but one was at one of the best restaurants in San Diego and it was on a New Years Eve! There were 6 of us and all of got sick. I mean my husband and I almost went to the ER.
> I thought I was dying!
> We didn't know our friends were sick until the next day.
> One of our friends wrote an email to the manager and he felt so bad!!
> He personally delivered expensive gift baskets with a nice gift certificate for the restaurant .
> He thinks its was the butter for the seafood . It took about a year for us to go back!! We all laugh about now.


There was a restaurant in Las Vegas that we loved and always made sure to visit every time we visited. Then one time we got there and it was closed. They had a huge food poisoning the week before! We felt like we had just escaped a bullet! https://lasvegassun.com/news/2014/jun/14/year-after-massive-salmonella-outbreak-legal-cloud/


----------



## AZtortMom

I used to visit that place too! Yikes!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, you know how it is with a phobia. I'll probably really limit my fast food intake, regardless of what you've said. Darn it! The commercials make the fast food look so appealing too.

It's supposed to be real cold here too. But as long as the sun shines, the cold doesn't bother me much. I have a very nice (and warm) ranch jacket, and I wear thermal long johns under my sweat pants. 

Today is garbage day, so I'll be taking a week's worth of recyclables and trash over to my daughter's house in just a few minutes. That'll serve to 'get me going' this a.m. So, see you all later!


----------



## Yvonne G

Whoo doggies, it's cold out there! The thermometer inside my truck said it was 29F outside. It was almost like a winter wonderland, with all the frost covering everything. That go me started alright, but now I'm back in here where it's nice and warm. 

When I operated the garage door opener and started to pull into the garage my first thought was, "oh geez - am I at the wrong house?" So Clean!


----------



## Momof4

Big Charlie said:


> There was a restaurant in Las Vegas that we loved and always made sure to visit every time we visited. Then one time we got there and it was closed. They had a huge food poisoning the week before! We felt like we had just escaped a bullet! https://lasvegassun.com/news/2014/jun/14/year-after-massive-salmonella-outbreak-legal-cloud/




Oh wow!!! That is serious!!


----------



## Yvonne G

My new stray:




I was going to call him "Opie" but it just doesn't seem to fit. So I'm going with "Charlie." He looks pretty healthy, but that just might be because of his winter coat. I don't feel backbone. But he eats like it's his last meal. He gobbles just like a dog. And there's not a speck of food left in the dish when he's finished.

Behind him is the tortoise summer house he's been living in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## MPRC

Orange cats have always seemed like greedy eaters to me. I wonder if there's some truth behind Garfield being a ginger.


----------



## jaizei

So I coughed yesterday and pulled a back muscle. I think this mean I'm old.


----------



## jaizei

Or my body doesn't know its own strength.


----------



## Big Charlie

jaizei said:


> Or my body doesn't know its own strength.


That's got to be it!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> My new stray:
> 
> View attachment 197976
> 
> 
> I was going to call him "Opie" but it just doesn't seem to fit. So I'm going with "Charlie." He looks pretty healthy, but that just might be because of his winter coat. I don't feel backbone. But he eats like it's his last meal. He gobbles just like a dog. And there's not a speck of food left in the dish when he's finished.
> 
> Behind him is the tortoise summer house he's been living in.



Yep, he looks like a Charlie!! 

I have never seen a cat in our area! 
Growing up you would see them dart across the street etc but never around here. 
I think their all indoor cats because we do have a lot of coyotes roaming around even during the day.


----------



## Jacqui

Had one of them darting cats on my drive to work, looked like a black one.


----------



## Jacqui

On my two working nights, I often stop by KFC and get one of their $5 meals. I enjoy the tea and chicken breast, then when I get home in the morning, the outside cats get the taters and gravy plus any leftovers. Tonight they had no breast piece, so I had to get a leg and a thigh. To make up for it, they gave me a slaw. Was a nice change of pace, but I missed that big chicken skin.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> So I coughed yesterday and pulled a back muscle. I think this mean I'm old.



I hope you covered your mouth.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> On my two working nights, I often stop by KFC and get one of their $5 meals. I enjoy the tea and chicken breast, then when I get home in the morning, the outside cats get the taters and gravy plus any leftovers. Tonight they had no breast piece, so I had to get a leg and a thigh. To make up for it, they gave me a slaw. Was a nice change of pace, but I missed that big chicken skin.



I like their chicken pot pie.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Mornin' Jacqui - and all you other chatters who braved the cold cruel world and go out of bed this a.m.


----------



## mike taylor

Hello everyone . Hi Jax ! I love the on line bickering we do. My truck should be completed this weekend hopefully . So I can get some miles on it before the show . How's everyone this fine cool Thursday morning?


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Hello everyone . Hi Jax ! I love the on line bickering we do. My truck should be completed this weekend hopefully . So I can get some miles on it before the show . How's everyone this fine cool Thursday morning?



Pretty darn good Mike!!
You have been pretty busy with your truck!! It's coming along nicely!!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Hello everyone . Hi Jax ! I love the on line bickering we do. My truck should be completed this weekend hopefully . So I can get some miles on it before the show . How's everyone this fine cool Thursday morning?



Already? But not painted, right?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I like their chicken pot pie.



Me too. That's the special on Mon and Tuesday


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Hello everyone . Hi Jax ! I love the on line bickering we do. My truck should be completed this weekend hopefully . So I can get some miles on it before the show . How's everyone this fine cool Thursday morning?



Very tired. Not sure who is yawning more, me or Jeff.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Me too. That's the special on Mon and Tuesday



Tuesday's special here is the Chicken And Corn Special. Two pieces of chicken, an ear of corn and a biscuit for cheap buck (don't remember).


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Tuesday's special here is the Chicken And Corn Special. Two pieces of chicken, an ear of corn and a biscuit for cheap buck (don't remember).



We don't have corn here


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> We don't have corn here



WHA-A-A-AT????? What's chicken without an ear of corn?


----------



## MPRC

They do niblets here, not corn on the cob and it's always chewy and gross.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Pretty darn good Mike!!
> You have been pretty busy with your truck!! It's coming along nicely!!


It's moving under its own power now . Just got a bunch of little stuff to do .


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Already? But not painted, right?


I'm just cleaning up the rust and matching the paint where we welded it all together . But most of the patina will be clear coated flat . So it will stop any more rust but look old . The key to any rat rod is to make it reliable.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> WHA-A-A-AT????? What's chicken without an ear of corn?



Especially since Nebraska is the cornhusker state. lol


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> They do niblets here, not corn on the cob and it's always chewy and gross.



No nibblets here. do you guys have the slaw?


----------



## Jacqui

Anybody in the area, wanna join us at the bar for lunch? White chili and a most delicious hamburger for me, an open face roast beef for Jeff.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Very tired. Not sure who is yawning more, me or Jeff.




Jeff's town? Awesome!! How long?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Jeff's town? Awesome!! How long?



Not sure. Maybe Friday.


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> No nibblets here. do you guys have the slaw?



Slaw, taters and gravy, corn, jojos, and this nasty mushy terrible mac n cheese that I love.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> No nibblets here. do you guys have the slaw?



Since I'm not supposed to eat corn, I usually substitute slaw for corn. I love their slaw.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Since I'm not supposed to eat corn, I usually substitute slaw for corn. I love their slaw.




I love their slaw too! I've been known to buy a container of it when I make 
BBQ beef sandwiches. Yummy!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Do you put it on the sandwiches? I've seen folks do that with pulled pork sandwiches, but have never tried it.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Do you put it on the sandwiches? I've seen folks do that with pulled pork sandwiches, but have never tried it.




My mistake, it's my pulled pork
Yes, right in between the buns


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm wanting to give it a try. Ballpark has been advertising pulled pork in the frozen food section of the store, but so far neither of my grocery stores carry it.


----------



## MPRC

I'm not sure how i feel about slaw on a pulled pork sandwich, but I do know that I'm hungry with all of this food talk. Tonight we are doing honey teriyaki chicken!


----------



## Jacqui

I want my slaw only mixing with my BBQ once it is in my tummy.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning, on this Mike's favorite day of the week.


----------



## Jacqui

Going to be a warm one today, with highs in the 40s


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Going to be a warm one today, with highs in the 40s



It's cold and super windy here!! Stuff is blowing around all over my patio and yard! My dogs hate it has much as Yvonne! 

I'm putting a roast into the crockpot this morning!! My house is going to smell so good later! 

What are your plans today?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> It's cold and super windy here!! Stuff is blowing around all over my patio and yard! My dogs hate it has much as Yvonne!
> 
> I'm putting a roast into the crockpot this morning!! My house is going to smell so good later!
> 
> What are your plans today?



Beef, pork, or?

I am at work.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Going to be a warm one today, with highs in the 40s



We're practically twins. Supposed to be in the 50's here!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> It's cold and super windy here!! Stuff is blowing around all over my patio and yard! My dogs hate it has much as Yvonne!




Your dogs hate me?


----------



## Yvonne G

I love cooking something in the crock pot. You're right. The wonderful smells make you hungry way before the meal is done.

Today is errand day for me. And we have a beautiful, sunny day. Not real warm, but at least it's not foggy.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Your dogs hate me?



lol you read it here first folks!


----------



## MPRC

Waiting patiently for the BF to fix my starter so I can head north to Spokane. 500 miles ahead of me today, but it's pretty routine.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Your dogs hate me?



No, they hate the wind as much as you!!

Was that sarcasm?


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> Waiting patiently for the BF to fix my starter so I can head north to Spokane. 500 miles ahead of me today, but it's pretty routine.



I'm in the process of taking an older driver (online) test to get a bit of a reduction on my insurance. They give you 30 minutes for each module, and it won't go to the next module until that time has past. One of the things is to avoid driving on the FWY. Good luck finding surface roads for your 500 mile trip!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> No, they hate the wind as much as you!!
> 
> Was that sarcasm?



LOL! Do I need to start holding up a sign like they do on The Big Bang Theory?


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> Waiting patiently for the BF to fix my starter so I can head north to Spokane. 500 miles ahead of me today, but it's pretty routine.




Whoa, drive safe!! That is a pretty drive! 
I used to live in Bend, Or and in Wa.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Waiting patiently for the BF to fix my starter so I can head north to Spokane. 500 miles ahead of me today, but it's pretty routine.



For business?


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I'm in the process of taking an older driver (online) test to get a bit of a reduction on my insurance. They give you 30 minutes for each module, and it won't go to the next module until that time has past. One of the things is to avoid driving on the FWY. Good luck finding surface roads for your 500 mile trip!



But its a good excuse to spend time online.


----------



## jaizei

I did a 30-hour OSHa course online a few years ago. 7.5 hours a day almost made me hate the Internet


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I did a 30-hour OSHa course online a few years ago. 7.5 hours a day almost made me hate the Internet



Yeah, I get to the end of one module and I've got, say, 8 minutes left before it moves to the next module. So I get on the Forum and read threads for what I think is 8 minutes - but when I go back it's only been two or three minutes.

I took the final test an hour or so ago and missed 4 questions, which means I didn't pass. I printed out the test, and naturally, it doesn't give you the right answer, just says that answer is wrong. So I asked my friend, Google, for the answers to the questions. According to their strict time constraints I can't re-take the test until after 5p tomorrow night. If I don't pass by January 31, I don't get the discount. Geez.

One of the questions I missed is:

"Older drivers tend to be involved in crashes in which _________ is a major factor

a. speeding
b. alcohol
c. vision
d. poor judgement

I chose 'd' and that's wrong.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I did a 30-hour OSHa course online a few years ago. 7.5 hours a day almost made me hate the Internet



The presentation of this (seminar?????) is pretty nice. It's presented in such a way that it makes it pretty easy to understand. The only bad thing is either their video or my computer. The videos they show are jumpy. It's a good thing there's a printed narrative below the video because it's impossible to hear what they're saying. And I don't have to sit there and do it all in one sitting. I can turn it off and go back to it any time. But I do have the January 31st bogie.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I get to the end of one module and I've got, say, 8 minutes left before it moves to the next module. So I get on the Forum and read threads for what I think is 8 minutes - but when I go back it's only been two or three minutes.
> 
> I took the final test an hour or so ago and missed 4 questions, which means I didn't pass. I printed out the test, and naturally, it doesn't give you the right answer, just says that answer is wrong. So I asked my friend, Google, for the answers to the questions. According to their strict time constraints I can't re-take the test until after 5p tomorrow night. If I don't pass by January 31, I don't get the discount. Geez.
> 
> One of the questions I missed is:
> 
> "Older drivers tend to be involved in crashes in which _________ is a major factor
> 
> a. speeding
> b. alcohol
> c. vision
> d. poor judgement
> 
> I chose 'd' and that's wrong.



c?


----------



## Jacqui

Yum, prime rib for supper.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Yum, prime rib for supper.




Horseradish too?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I get to the end of one module and I've got, say, 8 minutes left before it moves to the next module. So I get on the Forum and read threads for what I think is 8 minutes - but when I go back it's only been two or three minutes.
> 
> I took the final test an hour or so ago and missed 4 questions, which means I didn't pass. I printed out the test, and naturally, it doesn't give you the right answer, just says that answer is wrong. So I asked my friend, Google, for the answers to the questions. According to their strict time constraints I can't re-take the test until after 5p tomorrow night. If I don't pass by January 31, I don't get the discount. Geez.
> 
> One of the questions I missed is:
> 
> "Older drivers tend to be involved in crashes in which _________ is a major factor
> 
> a. speeding
> b. alcohol
> c. vision
> d. poor judgement
> 
> I chose 'd' and that's wrong.




How about, all the above

I would have picked "C".


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> Whoa, drive safe!! That is a pretty drive!
> I used to live in Bend, Or and in Wa.



Eugene to Spokane is my route. Sometimes I go up 97, but not this time of year. It took me a little extra, had to stop and have the BF come save me and replace my alternator AGAIN. Apparently the one that I got in Redmond after I broke down in October was a dud. Only about 500mi on it and it went bad.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> c?



nope


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> How about, all the above
> 
> I would have picked "C".



It's actually speeding. Not necessarily by the older driver.


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> Eugene to Spokane is my route. Sometimes I go up 97, but not this time of year. It took me a little extra, had to stop and have the BF come save me and replace my alternator AGAIN. Apparently the one that I got in Redmond after I broke down in October was a dud. Only about 500mi on it and it went bad.



I think it's time for a new car.


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> I think it's time for a new car.



We all know I have too many tortoises to afford such a luxury. 

Honestly I bought my 00 Ranger about 2 years ago and I have drove the heck out of it. I expect parts to start falling off as I am at 314k miles. I got it cheap though and now it has a ton of new parts - plus we have a spare engine just sitting around. 

I will likely drive 1500-2000 miles just this weekend once all of my meetings are done and I've ventured into the sticks to visit my best friend at her cabin.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Horseradish too?



No , but I do love it with it


----------



## Jacqui

Met my oldest daughter and her husband for lunch. They were down to help his parents with the BBQ and so they took us out to lunch.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff is on way to pick up his load and head to TX.


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Noel!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Jeff...Bye Jeff!!! Safe trip.

Well, it's a beautiful, sunny day here today. Supposed to be lower 60s. I've got all the leaves picked up (but not raked off the roof of the garage yet. I was going to finish spraying before the next rain event, but the darned sprayer won't work. I haven't got a clue where to take it to get it fixed. I guess I'll have to contact the manufacturer (I bought it online)

Oh well, it's lunchtime anyway and my back hurts, so I guess I'll go fix lunch then veg out.


----------



## bouaboua

This is how I will look, in few years.......Very likely! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

What was lunch, Yvonne?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 198364
> 
> 
> This is how I will look, in few years.......Very likely! ! ! !



I kinda like that one!


----------



## Jacqui

Even the sky is sorry to see Jeff leave, the sun has stopped shining and it's now overcast , windy and cold.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> What was lunch, Yvonne?



I made swiss steak and mashed potatoes. (and I'll be having it again tomorrow)


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Even the sky is sorry to see Jeff leave, the sun has stopped shining and it's now overcast , windy and cold.




Sorry, I know you miss him


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I made swiss steak and mashed potatoes. (and I'll be having it again tomorrow)




I've never had Swiss steak. Sounds good though.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I've never had Swiss steak. Sounds good though.



You cut a round steak into about 4 sections and dredge in flour. Brown it over high heat. Then add water and season. Simmer until the meat is tender - probably about 45 minutes. I usually add chopped onions for flavor and sometimes a bit of tomato sauce, but not too much.It's one of my favorites and so easy to fix.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You cut a round steak into about 4 sections and dredge in flour. Brown it over high heat. Then add water and season. Simmer until the meat is tender - probably about 45 minutes. I usually add chopped onions for flavor and sometimes a bit of tomato sauce, but not too much.It's one of my favorites and so easy to fix.



we used onion chunks and stewed tomatoes. Plus we bake ours.


----------



## Jacqui

Gooooood Sunday morning to ya!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Gooooood Sunday morning to ya!


Morning Jacqui


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Jacqui



Morning Beautiful! Do you have plans for your day?


----------



## Jacqui

I am off work, so it's Chi tea time!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning Beautiful! Do you have plans for your day?


Morning gorgeous
I love that tea!
I'm going to set up another fish tank and do some sanding on the tort enclosure
Have fun at work today


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning gorgeous
> I love that tea!
> I'm going to set up another fish tank and do some sanding on the tort enclosure
> Have fun at work today



Not so fast.... details please. Fish tank what size and for what? "Another"? How many do you have?

"Sanding on enclosure", what size and what does it look like?

As for work, I am done with the paying work for the day. Saturday, I work overnights.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!

This weekend is State Cup Soccer which is the biggest tournament of the season and my daughter got kicked in the ankle during the first game. She sat on the bench the rest of the day. 
She definitely won't be able to play today but we'll be there. 
We are deciding if her foot is fractured because she can't put weight on it and it hurts to the touch.
So I think we are headed to urgent care this morning for X-rays.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> How about, all the above
> 
> I would have picked "C".



Come to find out, Google was wrong. The correct answer was 'vision' and I missed it on the second time around too. But this time I passed the test.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> This weekend is State Cup Soccer which is the biggest tournament of the season and my daughter got kicked in the ankle during the first game. She sat on the bench the rest of the day.
> She definitely won't be able to play today but we'll be there.
> We are deciding if her foot is fractured because she can't put weight on it and it hurts to the touch.
> So I think we are headed to urgent care this morning for X-rays.



Aw, geez. That musta' been some kick! Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> This weekend is State Cup Soccer which is the biggest tournament of the season and my daughter got kicked in the ankle during the first game. She sat on the bench the rest of the day.
> She definitely won't be able to play today but we'll be there.
> We are deciding if her foot is fractured because she can't put weight on it and it hurts to the touch.
> So I think we are headed to urgent care this morning for X-rays.



 That sucks.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Come to find out, Google was wrong. The correct answer was 'vision' and I missed it on the second time around too. But this time I passed the test.



I knew it! With age eyes go bad, but folks don't always either know or do anything about it.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Yvonne! *waves*


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi, Jacqui! Do you have big plans for your day off?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Not so fast.... details please. Fish tank what size and for what? "Another"? How many do you have?
> 
> "Sanding on enclosure", what size and what does it look like?
> 
> As for work, I am done with the paying work for the day. Saturday, I work overnights.


This would be another fish tank for fish. 
I already have a small 10 gallon that has tropical fish and gold fish in it. 
I'm starting another tank that's 50 gallons for the gold fish because they are getting too for the 10 gallon

The tort enclosure is pretty big





I've only have one door installed. I have 2 more doors to install. I still need to insulate the bottom. 
As you can see, more work to be done
I need to install heaters, and all the the other electronics still


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> This would be another fish tank for fish.
> I already have a small 10 gallon that has tropical fish and gold fish in it.
> I'm starting another tank that's 50 gallons for the gold fish because they are getting too for the 10 gallon
> 
> The tort enclosure is pretty big
> View attachment 198476
> View attachment 198477
> View attachment 198478
> View attachment 198479
> 
> I've only have one door installed. I have 2 more doors to install. I still need to insulate the bottom.
> As you can see, more work to be done
> I need to install heaters, and all the the other electronics still




Looking really good!!! I wish I could all that stuff!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Come to find out, Google was wrong. The correct answer was 'vision' and I missed it on the second time around too. But this time I passed the test.




Congrats for passing!!


----------



## Momof4

She's getting an X-ray now!
She is walking better but you just never know.


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Looking really good!!! I wish I could all that stuff!


Thanks!
I will gladly show you how


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Come to find out, Google was wrong. The correct answer was 'vision' and I missed it on the second time around too. But this time I passed the test.


Congrats!


----------



## Momof4

No fracture! Yay!! Just a boot and crutches. We can live with that! 
This girl is an athlete so it would kill her to sit idle for to long!

My son had his 2nd melanoma surgery on Friday. He got 16 stitches.

Never a dull moment around here


----------



## Yvonne G

I didn't realize he was fighting with melanoma. Was it on his face? Yipes! Hope they got it all and he doesn't have a recurrence. I had several skin cancers taken off my face a few years ago. Thankfully none has come back. But mine were the easy kind - basal cell carcinoma and squamous cell carcinoma. Never had any melanoma, thank goodness. Give him my best.


----------



## mike taylor

Got my truck home . Got some miscellaneous crap to do but all major fabrication is completely finished . She runs and drives like a 2000 Lincoln town car .


----------



## theguy67

I hope everyone had a good weekend. I'm already ready for the next one!

Took this pic today. Chalking is still going, and can already see some blood vessels and what I believe is the embryo.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Got my truck home . Got some miscellaneous crap to do but all major fabrication is completely finished . She runs and drives like a 2000 Lincoln town car .



Well, now you're just plain exaggerating.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I didn't realize he was fighting with melanoma. Was it on his face? Yipes! Hope they got it all and he doesn't have a recurrence. I had several skin cancers taken off my face a few years ago. Thankfully none has come back. But mine were the easy kind - basal cell carcinoma and squamous cell carcinoma. Never had any melanoma, thank goodness. Give him my best.




It's on his back. He's doing great. 
It run on my husband's side. He did have a few burns. He's super fair and we have a pool. There were times we didn't reapply in time or forgot.
He now wears a swim shirt or swims after 4pm in the summer.


----------



## MPRC

Ughhhhhhh guys, I made it to Spokane fine, but today my phone took a s*** and stopped working, I'm not a technology addict, but when I stay with my parents it's a culture shock since they have no internet or cable - I want my phone to poke at! 

Guess I'll head to Verizon tomorrow and see what I can do. It's the 2nd time my LG G4 has gone into a reboot loop. I may be looking for recommendations on a new android phone.


----------



## Jacqui

Good Monday morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, Jacqui! Do you have big plans for your day off?



Sleep.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> This would be another fish tank for fish.
> I already have a small 10 gallon that has tropical fish and gold fish in it.
> I'm starting another tank that's 50 gallons for the gold fish because they are getting too for the 10 gallon
> 
> The tort enclosure is pretty big
> View attachment 198476
> View attachment 198477
> View attachment 198478
> View attachment 198479
> 
> I've only have one door installed. I have 2 more doors to install. I still need to insulate the bottom.
> As you can see, more work to be done
> I need to install heaters, and all the the other electronics still



looking good!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Looking really good!!! I wish I could all that stuff!



Me too.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Got my truck home . Got some miscellaneous crap to do but all major fabrication is completely finished . She runs and drives like a 2000 Lincoln town car .



Is that a good thing?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> It's on his back. He's doing great.
> It run on my husband's side. He did have a few burns. He's super fair and we have a pool. There were times we didn't reapply in time or forgot.
> He now wears a swim shirt or swims after 4pm in the summer.



He's so young to be having to go through this, and so lucky you were alert enough to recognize it.


----------



## Jacqui

Everybody must be napping.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> He's so young to be having to go through this, and so lucky you were alert enough to recognize it.




It was our pediatrician who was suspicious so he sent us to a dermatologist .


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Everybody must be napping.



. . . or working jigsaw puzzles on their Kindle.


----------



## Yvonne G

I need a new page turner stick for my Kindle and I can't think of what it's called to order it from Amazon. It's not a magic wand. It's not a pencil (and, by the way, a pencil's eraser doesn't work) I can use my finger when reading, but when working the jigsaw puzzles my finger's too fat. So I need the stick. What is the darned thing called??????


----------



## jaizei

Stylus


----------



## Yvonne G

STYLUS!!! Yes, thank you. I'd better write it in indelible ink on my palm so I don't forget again.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good Monday morning!


Good Morning Jacqui~~


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Morning!


I mean Morning~~ for today! !


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Everyone!

I'm gonna' mow and use the weed whacker today. It's supposed to rain a bit later this week. I'd like to get it done before that.

I sent an email to the sprayer company asking if they had a troubleshooting section or site I could visit and explained that my fairly new Rainmaker battery powered electric sprayer doesn't work, and that I forgot to turn it to the off position when putting it on the charger and hoping that I didn't wreck it by doing so. I got an email back saying they were sorry I was having trouble and what is my address for a UPS delivery. I couldn't figure out why they needed an address for UPS as the P.O. certainly can deliver a troubleshooting guide, right? Anyway, I sent them my P.O. box address. I got a note back saying they need my physical address because UPS won't deliver to a P.O. box.

Now I didn't make any mention of wanting a replacement or the date of my purchase or anything. Do you suppose they're going to send me a new one without any fuss or questions or asking to see my receipt or anything? It's a puzzler.


----------



## Jacqui

Cheese soup for lunch. MMM good!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm gonna' mow and use the weed whacker today. It's supposed to rain a bit later this week. I'd like to get it done before that.
> 
> I sent an email to the sprayer company asking if they had a troubleshooting section or site I could visit and explained that my fairly new Rainmaker battery powered electric sprayer doesn't work, and that I forgot to turn it to the off position when putting it on the charger and hoping that I didn't wreck it by doing so. I got an email back saying they were sorry I was having trouble and what is my address for a UPS delivery. I couldn't figure out why they needed an address for UPS as the P.O. certainly can deliver a troubleshooting guide, right? Anyway, I sent them my P.O. box address. I got a note back saying they need my physical address because UPS won't deliver to a P.O. box.
> 
> Now I didn't make any mention of wanting a replacement or the date of my purchase or anything. Do you suppose they're going to send me a new one without any fuss or questions or asking to see my receipt or anything? It's a puzzler.




Sounds promising! Or maybe a new part?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Morning!


Hello Jacqui! 

WAVES!


----------



## Momof4

It's a whopping 82 today!! We went from winter to summer! 
Torts are loving it!


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> It's a whopping 82 today!! We went from winter to summer!
> Torts are loving it!



What's for dinner tonight? 

I'm doing a bacon wrapped chicken rolled in brown sugar. It's super yummy, even my son liked it last week and he is super picky!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Sounds promising! Or maybe a new part?




No, while I was working outside I figured it out, I think. They're going to check their records to see when that model sprayer was sent to my address. I bought it on Amazon in Feb. 16, so it's still warranted.

I mowed! I mowed!!! But I couldn't get the weed eater started, dang it. I mowed the desert tortoise yard:




My new little toy rider does an excellent job. That tall grass at the back is supposed to be a bare dirt area, hence the WeedEater. I chop it down to the dirt and it eventually dies. There's a wood border so I can't drive the mower in there. It's the Texas yard on the right. I need to make a mower gate so I can get in there, otherwise it's the WeedEater. And the Russian yard is right in front of the camera, with an isolation pen to the right of that. All my fences need work. Now that I'm feeling up to snuff, I just have to save my $$ so I can afford to buy new boards and posts. All these pens were built with used lumber over 25 years ago.

Here's the leaves project that's waiting for me:




I've taped two old rake handles to a swimming pool net pipe and then a rake to the end, so I can reach all the way to the top where the "gazebo" meets the garage roof. I have to stand at the end where you see the doorway and rake towards me because there are ribs on the roof panels. Getting them off the garage roof is a sticky situation for me because it entails climbing up pretty high on the extension ladder near the garage door and raking to my left. Very hard work. I've tried my 200 mph leaf blower, I've tried the extreme setting on the hose squirter thingey and the only thing that works is good old man power.


----------



## Yvonne G

If you have Facebook, I've entered Maggie's Bob in their monthly picture contest. Go over there and "like" my picture. That's how you vote. Whoever gets the most 'likes' wins this month's contest. @Maggie go look here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/527...087132&notif_t=like&notif_id=1485899479789189


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> What's for dinner tonight?
> 
> I'm doing a bacon wrapped chicken rolled in brown sugar. It's super yummy, even my son liked it last week and he is super picky!



I don't eat dinner, but I had a ham and cheese sandwich on roll and a small lettuce salad with ranch dressing and a bottle of green tea for lunch. Tonight when I give Misty her snack, I'll have an orange.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> It's a whopping 82 today!! We went from winter to summer!
> Torts are loving it!




It's real nice here too. I even took off my sweatshirt while I was working outside. But it still freezes at night.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> No, while I was working outside I figured it out, I think. They're going to check their records to see when that model sprayer was sent to my address. I bought it on Amazon in Feb. 16, so it's still warranted.
> 
> I mowed! I mowed!!! But I couldn't get the weed eater started, dang it. I mowed the desert tortoise yard:
> 
> View attachment 198696
> 
> 
> My new little toy rider does an excellent job. That tall grass at the back is supposed to be a bare dirt area, hence the WeedEater. I chop it down to the dirt and it eventually dies. There's a wood border so I can't drive the mower in there. It's the Texas yard on the right. I need to make a mower gate so I can get in there, otherwise it's the WeedEater. And the Russian yard is right in front of the camera, with an isolation pen to the right of that. All my fences need work. Now that I'm feeling up to snuff, I just have to save my $$ so I can afford to buy new boards and posts. All these pens were built with used lumber over 25 years ago.
> 
> Here's the leaves project that's waiting for me:
> 
> View attachment 198697
> 
> 
> I've taped two old rake handles to a swimming pool net pipe and then a rake to the end, so I can reach all the way to the top where the "gazebo" meets the garage roof. I have to stand at the end where you see the doorway and rake towards me because there are ribs on the roof panels. Getting them off the garage roof is a sticky situation for me because it entails climbing up pretty high on the extension ladder near the garage door and raking to my left. Very hard work. I've tried my 200 mph leaf blower, I've tried the extreme setting on the hose squirter thingey and the only thing that works is good old man power.


They may want to send you a new battery pack?? 

And you do MOW......I know how big that CDT yard is.....WOW, great job. You stamina amazed me again. I think you deserve a ice cream break.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> They may want to send you a new battery pack??
> 
> And you do MOW......I know how big that CDT yard is.....WOW, great job. You stamina amazed me again. I think you deserve a ice cream break.



Yeah, I wish! I'm trying to get rid of this big stomach, so I've cut way back on the sweets.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Well, now you're just plain exaggerating.


No exaggeration at all . Before and after . All the drive train wiring even Lincoln carpet is in this truck . I cut the body off the car and welded the truck body to the car . It even has the Lincoln dash .


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Is that a good thing?


Yes that means I can finally do the final touches to it .


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I wish! I'm trying to get rid of this big stomach, so I've cut way back on the sweets.



Yvonne you shouldn't worry about your tummy! You look great and you're a senior!! 
You are more active than most people I know!! 
You should enjoy those sweets! You deserve them!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh please! I don't need any encouragement. Good thing I only make one trip a week to the store. By Friday I'll forget you gave me permission.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Oh please! I don't need any encouragement. Good thing I only make one trip a week to the store. By Friday I'll forget you gave me permission.




Watch out, the Girl Scouts are in full force!!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> If you have Facebook, I've entered Maggie's Bob in their monthly picture contest. Go over there and "like" my picture. That's how you vote. Whoever gets the most 'likes' wins this month's contest. @Maggie go look here:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/527...087132&notif_t=like&notif_id=1485899479789189


Voted


----------



## jaizei

I ordered Chinese food yesterday and they gave me 3 fortune cookies with it; now i'm wondering if i really ordered enough food for 3 people. :hmmm


----------



## Yvonne G

Bob's picture won the January Facebook Turtle and Tortoise Classified contest!!! I don't think there's any prize, just the satisfaction of beating out all those other pictures. @maggie3fan


----------



## Killerrookie

Haven't been in this chat room in a while.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Watch out, the Girl Scouts are in full force!!



I keep my gate closed. No one gets in without me unlocking it.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I ordered Chinese food yesterday and they gave me 3 fortune cookies with it; now i'm wondering if i really ordered enough food for 3 people. :hmmm



Yeah, but did you eat it all?


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey Austin. How's it goin'?


----------



## Yvonne G

So how was your cheese soup, @Jacqui ? 

Good morning all you chatters!!!! I've taken my garbage over to my daughter's house and it's quite nice out there. No wind, sun shining nicely. There's a heavy cloud cover (fog) to the west, but I don't think it's coming this way.

Today I'll be up and down the ladder getting the leaves off the garage. I HATE that job. I'd like to get it done before it rains again. But it's so hard and I get tired (and bored with it) so easy. All of you "friends" ought to be very glad you don't live closer, because I can put on a very good sob story.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I keep my gate closed. No one gets in without me unlocking it.




They are not aloud to go door to door anymore but around here they are at every grocery store just waiting for you! 
I don't buy them but my kids do. 
Their money their cookies! I don't trust myself, they are too good!


----------



## MPRC

jaizei said:


> I ordered Chinese food yesterday and they gave me 3 fortune cookies with it; now i'm wondering if i really ordered enough food for 3 people. :hmmm



I wonder that myself fairly often when I order sushi and they send 3 sets of chopsticks.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> They are not aloud to go door to door anymore but around here they are at every grocery store just waiting for you!
> I don't buy them but my kids do.
> Their money their cookies! I don't trust myself, they are too good!



When I eat cookies or sweets, I want it to be SWEET! So I'm not real fond of the GS cookies. The mint ones are ok, but the others are sorta' dry and yuck.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well no ladder today for me. I got all set up with my extended pole rake and ladder and the branches of the tree are resting on the roof, so I can't manhandle the rake in there to reach the leaves. I called the tree guy but he can't come for two more weeks. 

So instead of raking the roof, I got out my leaf blower and cleaned up the property around the house. Looks so nice and clean now.

@Momof4 - how is your new driveway holding up?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Well no ladder today for me. I got all set up with my extended pole rake and ladder and the branches of the tree are resting on the roof, so I can't manhandle the rake in there to reach the leaves. I called the tree guy but he can't come for two more weeks.
> 
> So instead of raking the roof, I got out my leaf blower and cleaned up the property around the house. Looks so nice and clean now.
> 
> @Momof4 - how is your new driveway holding up?




Bummer! Maybe the tree guy will rake the leaves for you! 

The driveway is holding up pretty good. The kids and baby are enjoying ride bikes and scooters on it. 

It was so wet before and after that some of it needs to be touched up. Easy fix. The guy will come out and repair it soon.


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> I ordered Chinese food yesterday and they gave me 3 fortune cookies with it; now i'm wondering if i really ordered enough food for 3 people. :hmmm



You can never order too much Chinese food!! Yummy!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Bummer! Maybe the tree guy will rake the leaves for you!



Yeah, right. It's a real hard job. I'm sure he'd do it if I offered to pay him, but it usually takes me several days to get it done because it's so hard you get wore out before you're even halfway finished. The rake is at the end of a 25 or 30' long pole and terribly hard to maneuver. And heavy!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> You can never order too much Chinese food!! Yummy!!



Not only that, they say you're hungry an hour later, so maybe they gave Cameron extra cookies for when he went back for seconds and thirds.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Not only that, they say you're hungry an hour later, so maybe they gave Cameron extra cookies for when he went back for seconds and thirds.




Why is that? It's so weird!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> They are not aloud to go door to door anymore but around here they are at every grocery store just waiting for you!
> I don't buy them but my kids do.
> Their money their cookies! I don't trust myself, they are too good!



No door to door, what a shame. I usually avoid the ones at the stores, I like to see them out selling not sitting and waiting for victims.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> When I eat cookies or sweets, I want it to be SWEET! So I'm not real fond of the GS cookies. The mint ones are ok, but the others are sorta' dry and yuck.



I Iove the mint ones, but so overpriced.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Why is that? It's so weird!!



lol but true.


----------



## Jacqui

Tonight I woke from a short nap (maybe 30 mins), looked at the clock and thought it is less then 30 mins til I need to get up and ready for work might as well just get up now. I got up, did the prework chores and got dressed. As I was going out the door,, I looked at the time.  I was an hour early! Given that I normally give myself over an hour spare to get to work, two hours early was a bit of a waste. Did not want to change out of my work clothes, so drive on in.

Think it's gonna be one of those nights.


----------



## Jacqui

Mornin' mornin' mornin' all!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning Jacqui.


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Jacqui.



Howdy! How are things clear over there?


----------



## Jacqui

Noel, I see you sneaking around. Good morning! Work go well?


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Howdy! How are things clear over there?


Howdy!

Somewhat wet and windy at the moment. There are also difficulties with elderly relatives to complicate matters, so things could be better. 

However, a spot of TFO helps to restore the wellbeing quota


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi all. So, Jacqui. What did you do with your spare hour at work? Do you bring a book to read?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

morning all!


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> morning all!


Good morning to you Maggie 

And good morning Yvonne too


----------



## Yvonne G

Morning, MUM.

And hi Maggie. Still snowing and icing up there in the PNW?


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> No door to door, what a shame. I usually avoid the ones at the stores, I like to see them out selling not sitting and waiting for victims.



Campfire Candy > Girl Scout Cookies


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> I Iove the mint ones, but so overpriced.



My dad swears by Keebler Grasshopper cookies because they are very similar (to one version of the thin mints anyway, I guess regionally they may vary) http://mentalfloss.com/article/75103/alert-girl-scout-cookies-differ-depending-where-you-live


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi all. So, Jacqui. What did you do with your spare hour at work? Do you bring a book to read?



I always have a book with me lol. I actually ate supper at Chili's.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> morning all!



*waves*


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Campfire Candy > Girl Scout Cookies



What type are the Campfire girls selling these days? We use to do a great mint, then changed to these big thick bars, but this was what over 40 years ago.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> My dad swears by Keebler Grasshopper cookies because they are very similar (to one version of the thin mints anyway, I guess regionally they may vary) http://mentalfloss.com/article/75103/alert-girl-scout-cookies-differ-depending-where-you-live



Yep and much much cheaper.


----------



## jaizei

....and now I'm buying cookies.


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> What type are the Campfire girls selling these days? We use to do a great mint, then changed to these big thick bars, but this was what over 40 years ago.



I remember selling a bunch of little chocolate covered mint patties. Those would have been my favorite so that's all I really remember, but I remember them being so good. And no that I went and looked it up they still have Almond Roca and Caramel Clusters too which I remember my family buying.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> ....and now I'm buying cookies.



Girl Scout or otherwise?


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> My dad swears by Keebler Grasshopper cookies because they are very similar (to one version of the thin mints anyway, I guess regionally they may vary) http://mentalfloss.com/article/75103/alert-girl-scout-cookies-differ-depending-where-you-live



This was interesting.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Girl Scout or otherwise?



Was gonna be Amazon, but then i realized that i already ordered some cookies on like Sunday


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Noel, I see you sneaking around. Good morning! Work go well?


Hi Jacqui
Work went well. 
I have a road test tomorrow. Oh boy!


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jacqui
> Work went well.
> I have a road test tomorrow. Oh boy!




You've got this!!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jacqui
> Work went well.
> I have a road test tomorrow. Oh boy!



the test is for?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> the test is for?


Becoming a driver


----------



## Jacqui

So very tired this am. Just took a 15 minute nap in car before work.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Becoming a driver



Local one for the company? Best of luck


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Local one for the company? Best of luck


Yes ma'am
Thank you gorgeous


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Becoming a driver




Good luck sweetie!!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Momof4

Happy Friday @MikeTaylor


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> So very tired this am. Just took a 15 minute nap in car before work.



I was always too afraid I wouldn't wake up in time to get to work. Always wanted to, but never did.


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Good luck sweetie!!


Thank you love 
I will keep everyone posted


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I was always too afraid I wouldn't wake up in time to get to work. Always wanted to, but never did.


I set an alarm.


----------



## MPRC

Here we go again, we just got our 30 day notice. =/ What do I have to do to find a place to live for more than 6 months? Ugh.


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> Here we go again, we just got our 30 day notice. =/ What do I have to do to find a place to live for more than 6 months? Ugh.




Oh man!! Good luck to you! 
Maybe you'll have to look a bit further? I know your BF has kids but maybe you'll have better luck out of town.


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> Here we go again, we just got our 30 day notice. =/ What do I have to do to find a place to live for more than 6 months? Ugh.



Yeah, but, just look at all the practice you're getting in the packing and moving department.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good news!
Passed the road test!
Class is in 2 weeks


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Good news!
> Passed the road test!
> Class is in 2 weeks


Congrats! ! ! !


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> Oh man!! Good luck to you!
> Maybe you'll have to look a bit further? I know your BF has kids but maybe you'll have better luck out of town.



We've been looking anywhere withing 50 miles, which is what his divorce decree allows. We've got a TON of competition. I'm a bit irritable about it. The people we are renting from are a team. The house buyer and the contractor. The contractor is a friend and he neglected to mention that we were on notice the last 2 days when the BF saw him and his wife and left it to the other guy that we don't really know to tell us. I really would have preferred to hear it from a friend. Then I wouldn't have felt so ridiculous getting all choked up while trying to end the call. Work has been slow (as it is in a place where winters are cold and wet) and this move is really going to take a toll on the finances.


----------



## Yvonne G

*HOLY GOOD GRACIOUS TO ME!!!!! 
*
I've told you about my sprayer, how I thought I wrecked it by putting it on the charger with the switch in the 'on' position, and how I wrote to the company asking for a troubleshooting guide, and how she asked for my physical address. I thought she was going to send me a big book of troubleshooting, and Steven suggested maybe it was going to be a new battery pack. Well, hold onto your hats, folks.

I bought a new sprayer through Amazon and it came yesterday. I got it a little cheaper than normal price because I had points to apply. So when I went out to do my evening chores tonight and saw this big box sitting inside my gate, I couldn't figure out what it might be. Yup. You guessed it. The Rainmaker Sprayer Company sent me a replacement sprayer! 

I can't say enough good things about this company. If any of you ever think about buying a sprayer of any kind, please think of buying from this company. 

http://www.rainmakersprayers.com/

I'm just so excited to get my new sprayer charged and get out there and spray!!!


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> We've been looking anywhere withing 50 miles, which is what his divorce decree allows. We've got a TON of competition. I'm a bit irritable about it. The people we are renting from are a team. The house buyer and the contractor. The contractor is a friend and he neglected to mention that we were on notice the last 2 days when the BF saw him and his wife and left it to the other guy that we don't really know to tell us. I really would have preferred to hear it from a friend. Then I wouldn't have felt so ridiculous getting all choked up while trying to end the call. Work has been slow (as it is in a place where winters are cold and wet) and this move is really going to take a toll on the finances.



The divorce decree can not tell you where to live.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday @MikeTaylor
> View attachment 198911


Back at you . I have two Boston's.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> The divorce decree can not tell you where to live.




Yea, that's weird. Divorced parents live in other states. 
There must be something more.

I really feel bad you guys 
The whole situation just sounds so stressful! I really hope things turn around for you soon!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> *HOLY GOOD GRACIOUS TO ME!!!!!
> *
> I've told you about my sprayer, how I thought I wrecked it by putting it on the charger with the switch in the 'on' position, and how I wrote to the company asking for a troubleshooting guide, and how she asked for my physical address. I thought she was going to send me a big book of troubleshooting, and Steven suggested maybe it was going to be a new battery pack. Well, hold onto your hats, folks.
> 
> I bought a new sprayer through Amazon and it came yesterday. I got it a little cheaper than normal price because I had points to apply. So when I went out to do my evening chores tonight and saw this big box sitting inside my gate, I couldn't figure out what it might be. Yup. You guessed it. The Rainmaker Sprayer Company sent me a replacement sprayer!
> 
> I can't say enough good things about this company. If any of you ever think about buying a sprayer of any kind, please think of buying from this company.
> 
> http://www.rainmakersprayers.com/
> 
> I'm just so excited to get my new sprayer charged and get out there and spray!!!




That is awesome!!! 

We have had items that we were going to send back for one reason or another and a few companies just say "keep it" we'll send out another.


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> Yea, that's weird. Divorced parents live in other states.
> There must be something more.
> 
> I really feel bad you guys
> The whole situation just sounds so stressful! I really hope things turn around for you soon!!



I'd assume it was the custody agreement.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I'd assume it was the custody agreement.



I get that, but why would any degree force where you can live? Like Kathy said folks live in different states, even countries yet have arrangements for child time. Usually they might not get as many weekends, but still holidays and summers.


----------



## Jacqui

Suppose to be in the fifties, but with those 30 mph winds.


----------



## Jacqui

Clothes in the dryer, time for a little pollo loco.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> *HOLY GOOD GRACIOUS TO ME!!!!!
> *
> I've told you about my sprayer, how I thought I wrecked it by putting it on the charger with the switch in the 'on' position, and how I wrote to the company asking for a troubleshooting guide, and how she asked for my physical address. I thought she was going to send me a big book of troubleshooting, and Steven suggested maybe it was going to be a new battery pack. Well, hold onto your hats, folks.
> 
> I bought a new sprayer through Amazon and it came yesterday. I got it a little cheaper than normal price because I had points to apply. So when I went out to do my evening chores tonight and saw this big box sitting inside my gate, I couldn't figure out what it might be. Yup. You guessed it. The Rainmaker Sprayer Company sent me a replacement sprayer!
> 
> I can't say enough good things about this company. If any of you ever think about buying a sprayer of any kind, please think of buying from this company.
> 
> http://www.rainmakersprayers.com/
> 
> I'm just so excited to get my new sprayer charged and get out there and spray!!!


WOW.

They do the right thing.....


----------



## Gillian M

to everyone at Pretend Chat. ​


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Clothes in the dryer, time for a little pollo loco.


Hi Jacqui and...........

WAVES! as you often say.


----------



## Yvonne G

This is so embarrassing. I think someone sent me a gift, but I can't remember anyone asking for my address. I think it's a bunch of dragon fruit seeds, but it's not labelled so I'm not sure. And the name in the "from" section is not a name I recognize. Naturally, there's no username. What do you think? Is this dragon fruit:




There's no planting instructions and the envelope gives the return address from an overseas address with "Gift" on the label. I don't think I ordered them because I always use my middle initial when ordering, and this was delivered to me without my middle initial.

So, if you are overseas from the U.S. and if you sent me this lovely present, please know that I really appreciate it, and I'd love to know who you are.

On another note - several years ago a little white and grey juvenile kitty was seen skulking around the guy across the street's property. A little scaredy kitty, not full grown. I gave the guy a trap and he brought me Lil' Missy Kitty, who I locked up in the old house's bedroom for a couple weeks while I tames her down, had her spayed, etc. She has always been very paranoid and skittish, so when my very much loved house cat, Molly, died I brought Lil' Missy Kitty inside to be the house cat.

Lil' Missy Kitty:




Then a year or so later, a couple years ago, I spied the tail end of a cat disappearing into the culvert going under my street, as I was walking down to get my mail. A few times in the next few days I would get a glimpse of this cat running away from the cat's dish or disappearing around a corner. So I set the trap and caught another stray. But when I took this one to be neutered the vet told me he had already had the deed done to him. Because he could be Lil' Missy Kitty's twin brother, I named him Mr. Kitty:




He's still pretty feral, but I can pet him and pick him up (occasionally). He also was just a juvenile when he came here. I think he was neutered too young because he has some strange habits that I associate with tom cats. He does love bites and he tries to climb onto me when I pet him.

My latest stray, Charlie, is full grown. I can't tell if he's neutered or not. I see the equipment, but it's small and I haven't been able to pick him up yet. This a.m. as I was bringing him his food he got underfoot and I stepped on him. He ran away from me. Now I'm back to square one with him.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> This is so embarrassing. I think someone sent me a gift, but I can't remember anyone asking for my address. I think it's a bunch of dragon fruit seeds, but it's not labelled so I'm not sure. And the name in the "from" section is not a name I recognize. Naturally, there's no username. What do you think? Is this dragon fruit:
> 
> View attachment 198980
> 
> 
> There's no planting instructions and the envelope gives the return address from an overseas address with "Gift" on the label. I don't think I ordered them because I always use my middle initial when ordering, and this was delivered to me without my middle initial.
> 
> So, if you are overseas from the U.S. and if you sent me this lovely present, please know that I really appreciate it, and I'd love to know who you are.
> 
> On another note - several years ago a little white and grey juvenile kitty was seen skulking around the guy across the street's property. A little scaredy kitty, not full grown. I gave the guy a trap and he brought me Lil' Missy Kitty, who I locked up in the old house's bedroom for a couple weeks while I tames her down, had her spayed, etc. She has always been very paranoid and skittish, so when my very much loved house cat, Molly, died I brought Lil' Missy Kitty inside to be the house cat.
> 
> Lil' Missy Kitty:
> 
> View attachment 198981
> 
> 
> Then a year or so later, a couple years ago, I spied the tail end of a cat disappearing into the culvert going under my street, as I was walking down to get my mail. A few times in the next few days I would get a glimpse of this cat running away from the cat's dish or disappearing around a corner. So I set the trap and caught another stray. But when I took this one to be neutered the vet told me he had already had the deed done to him. Because he could be Lil' Missy Kitty's twin brother, I named him Mr. Kitty:
> 
> View attachment 198982
> 
> 
> He's still pretty feral, but I can pet him and pick him up (occasionally). He also was just a juvenile when he came here. I think he was neutered too young because he has some strange habits that I associate with tom cats. He does love bites and he tries to climb onto me when I pet him.
> 
> My latest stray, Charlie, is full grown. I can't tell if he's neutered or not. I see the equipment, but it's small and I haven't been able to pick him up yet. This a.m. as I was bringing him his food he got underfoot and I stepped on him. He ran away from me. Now I'm back to square one with him.
> 
> View attachment 198983




Maybe it was Steven while he was in China? He knows your address. 
What a lovely surprise !!


----------



## MPRC

I don't know the finer points of their divorce/parenting agreement, not that it really matters since he wont move away from his kids anyway (and I would never expect him to). Long story short, The Willamette Valley is going to be home for a while. I just wish I had a little more time to build up some savings before they booted us out. (But time is money and I understand their need to remodel and have the house ready to sell in the spring). It's just been a 2 year cycle of having to move over and over and never really being able to settle in. The next place, whether I buy or rent, I'm staying. Rawr!


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Jacqui and...........
> 
> WAVES! as you often say.



Good day to you!


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all!


----------



## bouaboua

Gillian Moore said:


> to everyone at Pretend Chat. ​


Hello right back at you! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

So was it you Steven?


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> I don't know the finer points of their divorce/parenting agreement, not that it really matters since he wont move away from his kids anyway (and I would never expect him to). Long story short, The Willamette Valley is going to be home for a while. I just wish I had a little more time to build up some savings before they booted us out. (But time is money and I understand their need to remodel and have the house ready to sell in the spring). It's just been a 2 year cycle of having to move over and over and never really being able to settle in. The next place, whether I buy or rent, I'm staying. Rawr!




I pray you find a home soon!! 
Is a realtor helping you find rentals?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> So was it you Steven?



She did say the name was one she didn't recognize . Hmmmm, who could it be?


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> This is so embarrassing. I think someone sent me a gift, but I can't remember anyone asking for my address. I think it's a bunch of dragon fruit seeds, but it's not labelled so I'm not sure. And the name in the "from" section is not a name I recognize. Naturally, there's no username. What do you think? Is this dragon fruit:
> 
> View attachment 198980
> 
> 
> There's no planting instructions and the envelope gives the return address from an overseas address with "Gift" on the label. I don't think I ordered them because I always use my middle initial when ordering, and this was delivered to me without my middle initial.
> 
> So, if you are overseas from the U.S. and if you sent me this lovely present, please know that I really appreciate it, and I'd love to know who you are.




Doesn't look like dragon fruit - their seeds look like kiwi seeds. The 'gift' part might just be for customs. I'd think the way its packaged leans towards eBay - I've had plenty of 'surprises' buying seeds from overseas. It takes just long enough to arrive that you forget about it.


----------



## Jacqui

The mystery deepens....


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Doesn't look like dragon fruit - their seeds look like kiwi seeds. The 'gift' part might just be for customs. I'd think the way its packaged leans towards eBay - I've had plenty of 'surprises' buying seeds from overseas. It takes just long enough to arrive that you forget about it.



I wonder what kind of seed they are, where to plant them, how, etc. They come from Thailand.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Doesn't look like dragon fruit - their seeds look like kiwi seeds. The 'gift' part might just be for customs. I'd think the way its packaged leans towards eBay - I've had plenty of 'surprises' buying seeds from overseas. It takes just long enough to arrive that you forget about it.



Also, it doesn't have to take long for me to forget. I forget what happened to me this a.m.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Also, it doesn't have to take long for me to forget. I forget what happened to me this a.m.


I forget what I'm supposed to bring to the Super Bowl 51 party I'm attending and I'm the one having the party. At least last I knew I think I was… Go FALCONS (says the Niners fan)!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wait…what were we talking about?


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Hello right back at you! ! !


Hello once again Steven.

Hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good day to you!


Hello Jacqui! Long time no hear.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Jacqui! Long time no hear.



I am always here, it is you who disappears.


----------



## Jacqui

Had lunch with both daughters and their guys, my ex, and my sister. Also got to see for a few second, my baby boy, as he has his second job there. Nice breakfast/lunch with most of my favorite people.

Whatcha all doing today?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I am always here, it is you who disappears.


True. I tend to disappear every now and again. Apologies.


----------



## bouaboua

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello once again Steven.
> 
> Hope you are well.


I'm doing well......


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Had lunch with both daughters and their guys, my ex, and my sister. Also got to see for a few second, my baby boy, as he has his second job there. Nice breakfast/lunch with most of my favorite people.
> 
> Whatcha all doing today?



Nice that you had visiting privileges with your young-uns.

Today I cut up some small sections of fence plank to finish off the new leopard fence. Fed and watered all the plants and animals. Did two loads of washing and put it in the drier. Cooked up some pork, celery, onion, bean sprout stir fry and a batch of white rice for lunch. Fed Misty and Lil' Missy Kitty. Gave my daughter $$ to go to Costco for me for laundry detergent and dish washing soap. Drove across town to a yard inspection only to find no one home *FOR MY 1:30P APPOINTMENT*. Brought up a wheelbarrrow of firewood. And now I'm kicking back reading the Forum. (by a nice warm fire in the wood stove)


----------



## MPRC

Out of greens again, you know what that means...it's Mazuri day. If it stops raining I'll go pull up some bunches of dandelions and what ever hasn't drown yet and throw them to the critters. We picked up about 60 worms this morning from the puddles and they are happily munching compost not realizing that many of them are fated to be tortle protein.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sun didn't shine all day today, however, it was a very pleasant appx. 50 degree temp and no wind, so very nice outdoor working weather. But now it's quite windy. And the wind is coming from the south west. Normally our wind blows from the north east. When it comes from the south that usually means more rain. 

g'nite all - see you tomorrow.


----------



## bouaboua

Yes. You are correct......It is the first of three system will come ashore this evening......according to the evening news just now. And the rain are actually falling in my area.
.


----------



## Momof4

Our rain starts tonight sometime. It was cold and dark today.


----------



## mike taylor

Been working on my truck all day got most of the bed fixed up .The good thing is I have all week to clean and trim out everything because I'm off all week .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Our rain starts tonight sometime. It was cold and dark today.


It's Cold and Dark everyday.
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Been working on my truck all day got most of the bed fixed up .The good thing is I have all week to clean and trim out everything because I'm off all week .


Evening, Mike. 
Enjoy your week and your truck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, chatters!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hope you're all enjoying the Superbowl.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Been working on my truck all day got most of the bed fixed up .The good thing is I have all week to clean and trim out everything because I'm off all week .
> 
> View attachment 199111
> View attachment 199112



Is that a door in the bed? 

So let me get this straight (I come from a family whose father kept restored to pristine condition antique cars), the idea is for you to get the truck running, but it will still be old and rusty? I guess I'm really an old fogey. I don't know all the ins and outs of car restoration these days.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Hi Jacqui and Noel! And all the rest of you who braved this cold cruel morning to meet us here in chat.


----------



## Jacqui

It is foggy here today. A thick, drippy fog at home. Here in the city, there was hardly any fog this morning. The fog has slowly creep it's ghostly fingers into the city now also.


----------



## Jacqui

Last night as I was chatting to Jeff on the phone, I happened to check out one of the redfoot enclosures. I noticed a partially eaten hunk of muskmelon and a fresh whole looking mushroom. As one part of my brain was thinking, "wow, they left a mushroom from last night", the other part goes, "nopers silly, that's an egg".


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Last night as I was chatting to Jeff on the phone, I happened to check out one of the redfoot enclosures. I noticed a partially eaten hunk of muskmelon and a fresh whole looking mushroom. As one part of my brain was thinking, "wow, they left a mushroom from last night", the other part goes, "nopers silly, that's an egg".



Is this a first for this tortoise? Do your RF normally dig holes to nest? Reason I ask is because one of my young RFs dropped an egg in the doorway of their shed. Just one egg and naturally, it was broken. There is no way to dig in the shed, and they're locked in for the winter.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well shoot! I hear rain. I was hoping to get a lot of outdoor work done today. Well, looks like I'll have to break down and drag out the vacuum.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Yvonne
It's overcast here and the weather guessers are saying 75
Goodness!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning Pretend Chat chatters!!

Our rain hasn't come yet but it will! It north of us now. 

I think I need to let the RF's out for an hour before it starts. I feel bad when they get locked up in their heat box. 

I did get my walk in. I'm feeling kinda lazy now.


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Yvonne
> It's overcast here and the weather guessers are saying 75
> Goodness!


Good morning all. It's evening here. I can only dream of 75F. We had frost again this morning and it's set to get colder! Winter hasn't finished with us yet.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, all I did for the tortoises this a.m. was feed the babies, open shed doors and turn on lights. I figure a day without the food goddess supplying them will do no harm. It's sprinkling off and on, but no real rain. 

I came in and displaced a bit of dust, made a few spiders homeless and cleaned the crystal shining bathroom. All I have left to do is my bedroom and bathroom and the hallway. That's for another day. I knew I kept putting off housework for a reason - I HATE HOUSEWORK!!!


----------



## Momof4

Oh wow! 80,000 people in Wa state have lost their power! I guess they are getting a lot of snow! 

I'm not complaining about my weather today!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Oh wow! 80,000 people in Wa state have lost their power! I guess they are getting a lot of snow!
> 
> I'm not complaining about my weather today!



Indeed


----------



## bouaboua

Hello TFO ! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Steven


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> I'm doing well......


Glad to hear that.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Hello TFO ! ! !
> 
> View attachment 199182


Good evening Steven.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Oh wow! 80,000 people in Wa state have lost their power! I guess they are getting a lot of snow!
> 
> I'm not complaining about my weather today!



Guess which way from CA Jeff is headed...


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Yvonne
> It's overcast here and the weather guessers are saying 75
> Goodness!



Gray ugly day here with intermittent sprinkles but no actual rain. There's a 40 acre almond orchard across the street from me and ever since about 5:30a this a.m. I can hear the chain saw going in there. I certainly hope they're not cutting down the orchard!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Hello TFO ! ! !
> 
> View attachment 199182



How sweet!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Gray ugly day here with intermittent sprinkles but no actual rain. There's a 40 acre almond orchard across the street from me and every since about 5:30a this a.m. I can hear the chain saw going in there. I certainly hope they're not cutting down the orchard!



Hopefully just some trimming and the dead ones.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Oh wow! 80,000 people in Wa state have lost their power! I guess they are getting a lot of snow!
> 
> I'm not complaining about my weather today!



I've been very lucky power-wise here where I live. Occasionally a car will crash into a feeder pole and the power will be off until they replace the pole, but that only takes about an hour. So never have any worry about trying to keep tortoises warm. Can't imagine what those tortoise keepers in Washington are doing, but then again, living there they probably have generators.


----------



## Momof4

We're lucky with our power too! 
Same thing, only goes out if an idiot hits a pole or transformer.


----------



## bouaboua

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Steven.


Hello......


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> I've been very lucky power-wise here where I live. Occasionally a car will crash into a feeder pole and the power will be off until they replace the pole, but that only takes about an hour. So never have any worry about trying to keep tortoises warm. Can't imagine what those tortoise keepers in Washington are doing, but then again, living there they probably have generators.



Not on that side of the state, they rarely get crap weather. That's probably why so many are without power, trees that have been weak for years are all falling at once. A friend of mine said they got 7 inches (not much for eastern WA, but a TON for western WA) and they lost power at 5am and are still out, along with all internet services which has all of the cell networks overloaded because people can't be without their connection to the social media world. 

We just got rain down south in OR, nothing to write home about.


----------



## RV's mom

It's been a long time in posting.. so HELLO EVERYONE!!


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> I've been very lucky power-wise here where I live. Occasionally a car will crash into a feeder pole and the power will be off until they replace the pole, but that only takes about an hour. So never have any worry about trying to keep tortoises warm. Can't imagine what those tortoise keepers in Washington are doing, but then again, living there they probably have generators.


When we lived in the country, our power went out a lot, and when it did, it took them forever to fix it, like days. There were only 6 households on the same line so it wasn't a priority.

I just got a notice that they are turning off our power for 4 hours next Monday morning. I hope Charlie's house stays warm enough with the door closed.


----------



## Jacqui

It's Tttttuesday! Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

RVs mom said:


> It's been a long time in posting.. so HELLO EVERYONE!!



Well, don't let your absence become a habit! We love hearing from you and hearing about RV's antics. Are you getting much rain this winter?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It's Tttttuesday! Good morning!



Yes. . . yes it is.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne did you get a ton of rain?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Yvonne did you get a ton of rain?



I'm a pretty sound sleeper. The news guy predicted it was going to be bad with lots of flooding, but I didn't hear a thing. And when I went out this a.m. my property doesn't look like we got very much rain. No puddles. We did get some though because evidently the mailman came AFTER I had already gone down to check my mailbox, and this a.m. there's a pretty soggy package on the ground inside my gate.

How about you? Lots?


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff will be heading to Seattle soon, so watch out. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Spicey enchiladas for lunch.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I'm a pretty sound sleeper. The news guy predicted it was going to be bad with lots of flooding, but I didn't hear a thing. And when I went out this a.m. my property doesn't look like we got very much rain. No puddles. We did get some though because evidently the mailman came AFTER I had already gone down to check my mailbox, and this a.m. there's a pretty soggy package on the ground inside my gate.
> 
> How about you? Lots?



No, just regular steady rain for 2 days now. The news was saying there was flooding up north.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> It's Tttttuesday! Good morning!



Good morning Jaqcui!!


----------



## MPRC

As part of my Etsy shop I film test cameras for a small fee before I send them out. Here's one of the test photos on some expired Kodak film that obviously was past it's prime and not great for the color temps of the shade, but Vern doesn't care....he's fabulous in any light.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Hello......


Hi Steven, how are you?

Hope you're well.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning Jaqcui!!



*waves and huge smile*


----------



## Momof4

Here's what's for dinner! Beef stew!!
It smells so good and savory!!


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Here's what's for dinner! Beef stew!!
> It smells so good and savory!!
> 
> View attachment 199242
> 
> View attachment 199243


Hello Kathy hope you are well. 

That looks..........yummmy! Thanks for posting.


----------



## jaizei

So the ignitor on my furnace broke, idk, like 2 weeks ago. I seriously thought about setting up a CHE over my bed so iI could sleep, but managed to make it with just layering and extra blankets.

Finally fixed it today; the temp prob wont be cold enough to really need it for at least a week.


----------



## jaizei

Tho as many times as I've fixed it, I should put HVAC on my resume.


----------



## RV's mom

Some. Never enough. Lemon trees are starting to bloom.. way too early.


----------



## RV's mom

Still figuring out the program. The response was to the rain question..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Her'er 3 pics of my Baxter buddy deciding if Ava ain't be usein' her dog bed, he has no issue with it.


and while takin the third pic, he becomes camera shy…


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> No, just regular steady rain for 2 days now. The news was saying there was flooding up north.



My daughter just told me that some little towns a bit south of here have evacuation notices because a dam is about to break. I'll have to search it out on my friend Google and see what the scoop is.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> So the ignitor on my furnace broke, idk, like 2 weeks ago. I seriously thought about setting up a CHE over my bed so iI could sleep, but managed to make it with just layering and extra blankets.
> 
> Finally fixed it today; the temp prob wont be cold enough to really need it for at least a week.



LOL! You're such a nut. (and quite the sissy) A bit of cold weather and you can't sleep? Pahleeze.


----------



## Yvonne G

RVs mom said:


> Some. Never enough. Lemon trees are starting to bloom.. way too early.



I have a narcissus in bloom (wait a minute and I'll go get a picture)


----------



## Yvonne G

. . . and when I was out doing my chores this a.m. I saw the buds on the two flowering pear trees are just about to open.


----------



## Yvonne G

RVs mom said:


> Still figuring out the program. The response was to the rain question..



See what happens when you become person in absentia? The world progresses right along without you. That'll teach to to come visit every day.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter just told me that some little towns a bit south of here have evacuation notices because a dam is about to break. I'll have to search it out on my friend Google and see what the scoop is.


My phone was beeping this morning with a flood alert notice.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Big Charlie said:


> My phone was beeping this morning with a flood alert notice.


Mine too. I think I had 8-9 flood warnings but nothing about the 1" of snow that was falling…


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> My phone was beeping this morning with a flood alert notice.



I found the story, but no pictures, darn it:

An earthen dam on the Lewis Fork north of Yosemite Forks is in danger of failing, Madera County officials reported at 2:42 p.m. Tuesday.

The National Weather Service, which issued the dam failure warning and a flash flood warning, said residents downstream of the Cedar Valley neighborhood should be ready to evacuate. The Lewis Fork flows just east of Highway 41 south of Sugar Pine.

The Madera County Sheriff’s Office posted a video on Facebook of Lewis Fork Creek surging after heavy rainfall.


I'll have to see if I can find the video on Facebook (I'm not real good at finding stuff over there).


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Her'er 3 pics of my Baxter buddy deciding if Ava ain't be usein' her dog bed, he has no issue with it.
> View attachment 199251
> View attachment 199252
> and while takin the third pic, he becomes camera shy…
> View attachment 199254


Hi Ken, hope you're well.

Your Baxter's gorgeous! Camera shy - I like that.


----------



## Yvonne G

I took my garbage over to my daughter's trash cans this a.m. and WHAT A PRETTY SKY! I only wish I had my camera with me. The overhead sky is full of dark gray clouds, but towards the eastern horizon there are not clouds and the air is so crisp and clear. The rising sun shining on the snow covered mountains is picture perfect!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Is that a door in the bed?
> 
> So let me get this straight (I come from a family whose father kept restored to pristine condition antique cars), the idea is for you to get the truck running, but it will still be old and rusty? I guess I'm really an old fogey. I don't know all the ins and outs of car restoration these days.




*RAT ROD*


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Good morning Pretend Chat chatters!!
> 
> Our rain hasn't come yet but it will! It north of us now.
> 
> I think I need to let the RF's out for an hour before it starts. I feel bad when they get locked up in their heat box.
> 
> I did get my walk in. I'm feeling kinda lazy now.



We're already flooding here. The Willamette river escaped it's banks, all the ice and snow melted at the same time we got flooding rain. I'm watching the water climb up the tort shed.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Guess which way from CA Jeff is headed...



He's gonna go right past my street and not stop is he!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey Maggie! Whatcha' been doin' lately?


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> We're already flooding here. The Willamette river escaped it's banks, all the ice and snow melted at the same time we got flooding rain. I'm watching the water climb up the tort shed.




Oh man, that really sucks! Sorry about your yard


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> I found the story, but no pictures, darn it:
> 
> An earthen dam on the Lewis Fork north of Yosemite Forks is in danger of failing, Madera County officials reported at 2:42 p.m. Tuesday.
> 
> The National Weather Service, which issued the dam failure warning and a flash flood warning, said residents downstream of the Cedar Valley neighborhood should be ready to evacuate. The Lewis Fork flows just east of Highway 41 south of Sugar Pine.
> 
> The Madera County Sheriff’s Office posted a video on Facebook of Lewis Fork Creek surging after heavy rainfall.
> 
> 
> I'll have to see if I can find the video on Facebook (I'm not real good at finding stuff over there).


There were some pictures on the news last night. Also something about the Fresno River.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Hey Maggie! Whatcha' been doin' lately?




playing engineer. I've been digging canals to drain the yard. Been thinkin that it might be a better job if I waited until it stops pouring....


----------



## Yvonne G

Anybody know what would happen if I were to burn a creosote-soaked log in my wood stove?

The little turtle figure that scrapes the mud off my boots has decided he wants to be a chia pet:


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Anybody know what would happen if I were to burn a creosote-soaked log in my wood stove?


Creosote gives off poisonous fumes when burned. Don't do it!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Creosote gives off poisonous fumes when burned. Don't do it!



But not in my house. The fumes would go up the chimney and dissipate. ?????


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> But not in my house. The fumes would go up the chimney and dissipate. ?????


Be care full ! I think some of the fumes will coat the inside of the chimney until cleaned ! Please don't burn it .


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, thanks. That's what I was looking for. 

I have several deteriorating RR ties that I had been using to line the pasture under the fence. I had to move them when I enlarged the leopard yard out into the pasture and it seemed a shame to just toss them. They've been sitting out in the weather for over 20 years, but when I cut them up into woodstove size I got a HUGE smell of creosote, so they're still pretty ripe. I guess I'll have to figure out some other way to make use of them.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Is that a door in the bed?
> 
> So let me get this straight (I come from a family whose father kept restored to pristine condition antique cars), the idea is for you to get the truck running, but it will still be old and rusty? I guess I'm really an old fogey. I don't know all the ins and outs of car restoration these days.


Yes that's the point with rat rods . Yes that's a door in the bed . It's for a ice chest to hold my cold beer at the car show . Plus it's to keep things like tools spare tire and whatever else I can think of . The key is to make the inside clean as you can .


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Mike.
> Enjoy your week and your truck.


I have been . Hahaha Been working on my old truck all week . By Friday it should be done . If it doesn't rain on me . I gots some painting to do . Just to cover the welds and what not .


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Anybody know what would happen if I were to burn a creosote-soaked log in my wood stove?
> 
> The little turtle figure that scrapes the mud off my boots has decided he wants to be a chia pet:
> View attachment 199344



lol I have one like that!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Evening all!



Hi Jacqui, and might I just say, you're looking in fine fettle this evening (even though it is now morning as I read this).

So today I plan to work on cleaning up the area behind the old house. I used to have it all in neat piles and organized, but when William was working on the new leopard fence he needed it all pulled away from the existing fence in order to work there. I just pulled it away and tossed it backwards. It's a pretty messy situation:





And speaking of the new leopard pasture... the ground cover is growing nicely:


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nice looking pasture there! Here in Maryland, hints of green, but most grass is brown and in the dormant stage. :-(


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh my aching back! 

Before:



and After:



I know it still looks pretty junky, but at least it's organized chaos. For instance, all the boards are stacked according to cut type (2x4, 2x6, etc) and all the bricks are stacked according to types.

In March when William comes he's going to say, "Oh for cripes sake, Yvonne. I still need access to that portion of the fence, I wasn't finished." Such is life.

That white thing you see leaning up against the fence on the left is a bin for picking oranges. I got it with a couple large sulcatas a few years ago. It has a door cut out on one wall and they used it for summer time shelter for the sulcatas. When William comes in March I'm going to ask him to move it out into a corner of the leopard pasture for them to shelter in during the summer.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Oh my aching back!
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 199384
> 
> 
> and After:
> View attachment 199383
> 
> 
> I know it still looks pretty junky, but at least it's organized chaos. For instance, all the boards are stacked according to cut type (2x4, 2x6, etc) and all the bricks are stacked according to types.
> 
> In March when William comes he's going to say, "Oh for cripes sake, Yvonne. I still need access to that portion of the fence, I wasn't finished." Such is life.
> 
> That white thing you see leaning up against the fence on the left is a bin for picking oranges. I got it with a couple large sulcatas a few years ago. It has a door cut out on one wall and they used it for summer time shelter for the sulcatas. When William comes in March I'm going to ask him to move it out into a corner of the leopard pasture for them to shelter in during the summer.




Geez, Yvonne!! I can't even empty my dishwasher let alone clean up like you did!!! 
You are superwoman !!!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Anybody know what would happen if I were to burn a creosote-soaked log in my wood stove?
> 
> The little turtle figure that scrapes the mud off my boots has decided he wants to be a chia pet:
> View attachment 199344


 Hahahaha!!~~


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Anybody know what would happen if I were to burn a creosote-soaked log in my wood stove?
> 
> The little turtle figure that scrapes the mud off my boots has decided he wants to be a chia pet:
> View attachment 199344


I love him


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Geez, Yvonne!! I can't even empty my dishwasher let alone clean up like you did!!!
> You are superwoman !!!



Well, you get right down to it, and I can't empty my dishwasher, fold clothes or vacuum and dust either!!!


----------



## mike taylor

I'm being lazy today . Only washed dishes and clothes . Cleaned the living room and kitchen floors . Installed mirrors and weatherstrip on my truck .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I'm being lazy today . Only washed dishes and clothes . Cleaned the living room and kitchen floors . Installed mirrors and weatherstrip on my truck .



Well, you big old lazy bum!


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> I'm being lazy today . Only washed dishes and clothes . Cleaned the living room and kitchen floors . Installed mirrors and weatherstrip on my truck .


You are LAZY for sure.......I better go back to my nap! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> You are LAZY for sure.......I better go back to my nap! ! !



How much longer are you going to be home, Steven? Seems like you've been here longer than usual.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> How much longer are you going to be home, Steven? Seems like you've been here longer than usual.


Yes.....I'm staying longer this time because my Mother In-law will have a surgery to remove a tumor in her lung next Wednesday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Yes.....I'm staying longer this time because my Mother In-law will have a surgery to remove a tumor in her lung next Wednesday.


Love and best wishes to your Mother-In-Law, Steven.


----------



## bouaboua

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love and best wishes to your Mother-In-Law, Steven.


Thank you Sir! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

Now I'm watching my granddaughter draw pictures . She's too funny .


----------



## MPRC

Forgive me for my continued negativity here, but my I am raging at the fact that age of 30 I am still being bullied. 2017 better shape up, it has been a miserable wek!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Mike, it's Friday.

What weekend plans do you all have?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Yes.....I'm staying longer this time because my Mother In-law will have a surgery to remove a tumor in her lung next Wednesday.



Glad you are staying longer, but sorry for the reason. Hope she does well.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Jacqui, and might I just say, you're looking in fine fettle this evening (even though it is now morning as I read this).



Why thank you!


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Forgive me for my continued negativity here, but my I am raging at the fact that age of 30 I am still being bullied. 2017 better shape up, it has been a miserable wek!



Sorry your week has been bad *hug*


----------



## Jacqui

Suppose to be in the 60s here today.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Yes.....I'm staying longer this time because my Mother In-law will have a surgery to remove a tumor in her lung next Wednesday.



Oh my! Is this the lady who lives with you? Goodness. I hope it turns out ok for her. Please keep us posted, and let her know we're all thinking of her and wishing her well. Here's a lovely virtual bouquet for her:

​


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> Sorry your week has been bad *hug*


Thank you. I'm usually not a dramatic person but I have a particularly malicious stalker who is obsessed with destroying my business and slandering my name. The best part of it is that he's never been a client and the majority of his allegations aren't true, but he's taken to contacting anyone with my last name as well as all of the fans on my business page on Facebook.

He's just mad that he broke the law, got caught and now has to pay for it. 

I really wish he would grow up, I don't have time to do damage control while I'm trying to prevent impending homelessness. I've got bills to pay and down paymments to build up.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh my! Is this the lady who lives with you? Goodness. I hope it turns out ok for her. Please keep us posted, and let her know we're all thinking of her and wishing her well. Here's a lovely virtual bouquet for her:
> 
> View attachment 199431​



His Mother-in-law works magic in the garden.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Mike, it's Friday.
> 
> What weekend plans do you all have?


It's been Friday for me all week . I took the week off to get my truck ready for the car show . Going to paint it this weekend . Well just touch it up . Wouldn't call what we do painting .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> It's been Friday for me all week . I took the week off to get my truck ready for the car show . Going to paint it this weekend . Well just touch it up . Wouldn't call what we do painting .




Have fun Mike!!


----------



## Momof4

Prayers to your mother in law Steven!


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> Thank you. I'm usually not a dramatic person but I have a particularly malicious stalker who is obsessed with destroying my business and slandering my name. The best part of it is that he's never been a client and the majority of his allegations aren't true, but he's taken to contacting anyone with my last name as well as all of the fans on my business page on Facebook.
> 
> He's just mad that he broke the law, got caught and now has to pay for it.
> 
> I really wish he would grow up, I don't have time to do damage control while I'm trying to prevent impending homelessness. I've got bills to pay and down paymments to build up.




What a jerk!! I hope hope things turn around for you soon. Stay strong!


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Have fun Mike!!


I always have fun . Haha


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I always have fun . Haha




At least behave


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> What a jerk!! I hope hope things turn around for you soon. Stay strong!



Here's been at it for over a year. It's really neat to have to explain to potential new landlords that I have a year of rental history that I refuse to disclose due to pending criminal investigations and lawsuits....against him. When I can get a minute face to face with them everyone seems to be fine, it's a matter of getting my foot in the door. 

We actually found a house that we want to make an offer on right now, if that somehow magically materializes I'll never have to deal with it again. We are currently making piles of stuff to part with to put together the $10k we need for down payments, inspections, appraisals and closing costs. If you were ever considering buying something from my vintage shop February is a great month for it, haha.


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> Here's been at it for over a year. It's really neat to have to explain to potential new landlords that I have a year of rental history that I refuse to disclose due to pending criminal investigations and lawsuits....against him. When I can get a minute face to face with them everyone seems to be fine, it's a matter of getting my foot in the door.
> 
> We actually found a house that we want to make an offer on right now, if that somehow magically materializes I'll never have to deal with it again. We are currently making piles of stuff to part with to put together the $10k we need for down payments, inspections, appraisals and closing costs. If you were ever considering buying something from my vintage shop February is a great month for it, haha.




Sounds like a nightmare!! 
Fingers crossed that you will have a home soon!


----------



## Jacqui

Good luck on the house!


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> At least behave


OK ! Not !


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> Prayers to your mother in law Steven!


Thank you very much. My wife and I are appreciated.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> At least behave



Mike and behave just do not go together.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Another fine day here


----------



## Jacqui

I woke up at 5 and decided since I had the heaters off, to turn lights on the redfoots. Wouldn't you know it, another egg. I spotted an area that looked scraped up, so did some digging. I found another egg and stopped digging until I could see better .

To your question the other day Yvonne, this group are my teenagers, so their first eggs.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I woke up at 5 and decided since I had the heaters off, to turn lights on the redfoots. Wouldn't you know it, another egg. I spotted an area that looked scraped up, so did some digging. I found another egg and stopped digging until I could see better .
> 
> To your question the other day Yvonne, this group are my teenagers, so their first eggs.



Me too! Mine are Doctor Cosmonaut's two. I don't know which of them pooped out the egg, but they're just coming of age too. The male I bought last year to put with them is about half their size, so I'm not sure he's caught up with them sexually yet or not. At any rate, the egg I found was broken, so no worries about if it's fertile or not. Good luck with your eggs. Hope they're fertile.


----------



## bouaboua

How's everyone's weekend so far? 

Sunny but quite winey today. Good to see the sun for change.


----------



## MPRC

Well, the house that we want does not qualify for financing because it is a foreclosure with a roof leak and it has some water damage. This may be a blessing in disguise. We have a friend who buys houses for cash and flips them. He put an offer on it today and if it is accepted they will get estimates on adding a sump pump to the crawl space and fixing the roof leak and electrical panel. 

If the estimate + their cost for the property is still in our price range and allows them some profit they may be able to help us make it qualify for financing so we can buy it from them.

This means that we may be able to move into it and NOT have to work on it for months to make it livable while paying rent and a mortgage. Now I just need to keep scraping pennies for a down payment. 

Fingers crossed, positive thoughts, and winning lottery numbers are all appreciated. My little black rain cloud over my head is starting to shrink.


----------



## mike taylor

Well 27 cans of blue paint later . We have one clean rat rod Ford .


----------



## MPRC

mike taylor said:


> Well 27 cans of blue paint later . We have one clean rat rod Ford .




My dad has those seat covers in his Courier!


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> Well, the house that we want does not qualify for financing because it is a foreclosure with a roof leak and it has some water damage. This may be a blessing in disguise. We have a friend who buys houses for cash and flips them. He put an offer on it today and if it is accepted they will get estimates on adding a sump pump to the crawl space and fixing the roof leak and electrical panel.
> 
> If the estimate + their cost for the property is still in our price range and allows them some profit they may be able to help us make it qualify for financing so we can buy it from them.
> 
> This means that we may be able to move into it and NOT have to work on it for months to make it livable while paying rent and a mortgage. Now I just need to keep scraping pennies for a down payment.
> 
> Fingers crossed, positive thoughts, and winning lottery numbers are all appreciated. My little black rain cloud over my head is starting to shrink.




I'll be praying for you!!! Sending good vibes your way!!!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Well 27 cans of blue paint later . We have one clean rat rod Ford .




Looks really cool Mike!! I know you worked really hard on that!! How is the car show?


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Well 27 cans of blue paint later . We have one clean rat rod Ford .
> 
> View attachment 199584



That really looks nice, Mike. I'll bet it runs like a champ.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Looks really cool Mike!! I know you worked really hard on that!! How is the car show?


Car show is March 18 th. We still have one more car to build . But we will make it .


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> That really looks nice, Mike. I'll bet it runs like a champ.


Runs like a 2000 Lincoln town car . After we started cleaning and painting I got carried away . Looks way better painted .


----------



## Jacqui

Like the way the truck looks after the paint job.


----------



## mike taylor

Thank you Jax


----------



## leigti

Got some stamps today and look what they have


----------



## leigti

Here's the rest of them


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Got some stamps today and look what they have
> View attachment 199600
> View attachment 199601


As much as I like a tortoise presented as a stamp, I really like the snake next to its captive prey food, a mouse!!!


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As much as I like a tortoise presented as a stamp, I really like the snake next to its captive prey food, a mouse!!!


I didn't even notice that.


----------



## Jacqui

Guess who will be needing stamps. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Did my good job for the day. I alerted my manager to two guys shoplifting alcohol.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! I am spending my 30 minute lunch break sitting on a big truck....


----------



## MPRC

Greeting from the Oregon coast. I took a mini vacation to try to clear my head.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! I am spending my 30 minute lunch break sitting on a big truck....



Jeff sure gets from the west coast back to your parking lot in quick time. Seems like only last week he was going through the bad weather in the PNW.


----------



## Momof4

Jeff sure gets around


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Jeff sure gets around



That he does lol


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't notice this happening when I'm on the computer because I have such a dedicated one track mind, but when I got up to answer the phone and came back, this is what I see on the floor by my computer:




Misty brings me a toy and if I ignore her, she drops it and goes to get another. There are five toys there waiting for me to play. Also, this time, Lil' Missy Kitty decided to keep my chair warm until I returned. Poor Misty. So ignored!


----------



## Yvonne G

I drove over to my daughter's house early this a.m. and was surprised to see quite a few trees blooming already. And the farmer across the street already has his bee hives out in the almond orchard. What a short winter we had this year.


----------



## Yvonne G

Did you see that video of a semi truck being blown over by the wind and landing on the cop car? Unbelieveable!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I guess I've dilly dallied long enough. Time to get to work. Maybe if I work hard and energetically I'll warm up.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm back!

I puttered around a little bit outside and finally got warmed up. 

Looks like I've been talking to myself for a couple hours. Where the heck is everyone?

A gal called me earlier to say her daughter has 4 tortoises, 7 and 9 years old, hibernating at the moment, but the daughter is moving and has to be out of the house today and would I take the tortoises? Of course I would. She just now dropped them off. These are 2017 rescues #3,4,5 and 6:




The daughter has had these tortoises from hatchlings (desert tortoises). They are pretty thin - notice the upper arms on the front legs. They were supposedly hibernating, however, they're too active at the moment to have actually been hibernating.

I hope I can get them to eat Mazuri so I can get them fattened up.

Well, that's it, folks. The inn is now full. I have one volley ball-size sulcata, two male Russians and now four desert tortoises looking for homes. And there are always excess box turtles if ever anyone wants any.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I'm back!
> 
> I puttered around a little bit outside and finally got warmed up.
> 
> Looks like I've been talking to myself for a couple hours. Where the heck is everyone?
> 
> A gal called me earlier to say her daughter has 4 tortoises, 7 and 9 years old, hibernating at the moment, but the daughter is moving and has to be out of the house today and would I take the tortoises? Of course I would. She just now dropped them off. These are 2017 rescues #3,4,5 and 6:
> 
> View attachment 199633
> 
> 
> The daughter has had these tortoises from hatchlings (desert tortoises). They are pretty thin - notice the upper arms on the front legs. They were supposedly hibernating, however, they're too active at the moment to have actually been hibernating.
> 
> I hope I can get them to eat Mazuri so I can get them fattened up.
> 
> Well, that's it, folks. The inn is now full. I have one volley ball-size sulcata, two male Russians and now four desert tortoises looking for homes. And there are always excess box turtles if ever anyone wants any.




Busy as usual!! Poor torts look dry and pyramided.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Busy as usual!! Poor torts look dry and pyramided.



Yeah, pretty bad shape. I didn't soak them today because I'm in lazy mode, but I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## mike taylor

Josh said:


> Make 'em here


You can send them desert tortoises to your old buddy from Texas.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> I'm back!
> 
> I puttered around a little bit outside and finally got warmed up.
> 
> Looks like I've been talking to myself for a couple hours. Where the heck is everyone?
> 
> A gal called me earlier to say her daughter has 4 tortoises, 7 and 9 years old, hibernating at the moment, but the daughter is moving and has to be out of the house today and would I take the tortoises? Of course I would. She just now dropped them off. These are 2017 rescues #3,4,5 and 6:
> 
> View attachment 199633
> 
> 
> The daughter has had these tortoises from hatchlings (desert tortoises). They are pretty thin - notice the upper arms on the front legs. They were supposedly hibernating, however, they're too active at the moment to have actually been hibernating.
> 
> I hope I can get them to eat Mazuri so I can get them fattened up.
> 
> Well, that's it, folks. The inn is now full. I have one volley ball-size sulcata, two male Russians and now four desert tortoises looking for homes. And there are always excess box turtles if ever anyone wants any.


You can send them desert tortoises to your old buddy from Texas.


----------



## mike taylor

Check out these pictures.


----------



## Yvonne G

someone's been absconding with a few road signs. Hm-m-m. . . wonder who that could be?

(And no, the tortoises won't be moving to Texas)


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> someone's been absconding with a few road signs. Hm-m-m. . . wonder who that could be?
> 
> (And no, the tortoises won't be moving to Texas)


Hahahahaha！！！！


----------



## mike taylor

Hey I can try can't I ! One day I'll have me a desert tortoise . I'll get all the proper paperwork and what not . One day they will be mine. Hahaha


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Did you see that video of a semi truck being blown over by the wind and landing on the cop car? Unbelieveable!



lol no missed that one.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> lol no missed that one.



It happened in Wyoming:

http://fox59.com/2017/02/11/semi-blows-over-crushes-patrol-car-on-wyoming-highway/


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!
> View attachment 199685



What a beautiful sky! Here's my morning sky:




Not exactly something to write home about. But, at least it's a clear sky. Hopefully the sun will be shining enough to warm up my Weedeater so I can get it started!!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!
> View attachment 199685


Gorgeous photo of your morning. 

I hope I can have the same here. .....


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> What a beautiful sky! Here's my morning sky:
> 
> View attachment 199690
> 
> 
> Not exactly something to write home about. But, at least it's a clear sky. Hopefully the sun will be shining enough to warm up my Weedeater so I can get it started!!


I have a overcasting morning here. But for forecast looks good for tomorrow. 

My wife and I would have triple date for lunch tomorrow (Valentine's day) with both of my daughter and their boyfriend at a winery.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I have a overcasting morning here. But for forecast looks good for tomorrow.
> 
> My wife and I would have triple date for lunch tomorrow (Valentine's day) with both of my daughter and their boyfriend at a winery.



That's sounds very nice. My daughter's wedding anniversary is tomorrow, so a double date for them.


----------



## Jacqui

Hi! *waves*


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Hi! *waves*


Hi Jacqui~~


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

When will this winter be over?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> When will this winter be over?



In a couple of months.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Happy Valentine's day all of you TFOers.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff has a brand new student and later today will be heading back out to CA.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Jeff has a brand new student and later today will be heading back out to CA.



Let's hope this guy/gal does better than the last one! Where in Ca? We are getting a ton of rain in a couple of days. 
Not that'll slow him down.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Let's hope this guy/gal does better than the last one! Where in Ca? We are getting a ton of rain in a couple of days.
> Not that'll slow him down.



By LA delivering mayo to one of your hamburger chains. Can't recall the name.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> By LA delivering mayo to one of your hamburger chains. Can't recall the name.



What's one of the weirdest things he's transported?


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> When will this winter be over?



It's over already here. You should have never moved to that cold, cold place. Here the trees are in bloom, the sun is shining . . . and the Oroville Dam is about to burst it's seams.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's over already here. You should have never moved to that cold, cold place. Here the trees are in bloom, the sun is shining . . . and the Oroville Dam is about to burst it's seams.



It's not over there, it simply never began.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> What's one of the weirdest things he's transported?



a coffee conveyor in his reefer


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> a coffee conveyor in his reefer



For me it was a load of tanks filled with animal guts and blood. The blood leaked out a bit. Worse was the liquid made the truck rock and roll, so you had to be careful about using brakes. I had a hard stop to avoid a car who cut infront of me at the last second to make an off ramp. Had Jeff coming out of the sleeper.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> For me it was a load of tanks filled with animal guts and blood. The blood leaked out a bit. Worse was the liquid made the truck rock and roll, so you had to be careful about using brakes. I had a hard stop to avoid a car who cut infront of me at the last second to make an off ramp. Had Jeff coming out of the sleeper.




Yuck!! 

I hate when people do that!! 
Go to the next exit people!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Yuck!!
> 
> I hate when people do that!!
> Go to the next exit people!!!



I agree, yuck on all fields. It is amazing the stupid things folks do around a semi, which can not stop on a dime. Worse even now as trucks have sensors which will break whenever anybody gets too close. Almost felt like I would get whiplash a few times. The situation is then auto sent into your company for you to have to explain why it happened.


----------



## Momof4

@mike taylor 
Did I see you with a cigarette with your friend Sam? I thought you quit mister!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> @mike taylor
> Did I see you with a cigarette with your friend Sam? I thought you quit mister!



Give him hell Kathy!


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon all!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good afternoon all!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 199871



Hi young man! How was the meal/tour?


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 199871




Hi Steven!! Yes, tell us all about your day!


----------



## Momof4

Today we are at 75 and super windy and tomorrow night we get a ton of rain again for a couple of days! 
We have next week off of school and heading back to the desert to camp and ride desert toys!! I hope we get decent weather! 

So what's for dinner tonight?
I'm making carne asada tostadas and then head out to soccer.


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> Hi Steven!! Yes, tell us all about your day!



We had a great time on this triple date. The weather can't be any better.




Waiting for other Valentines to arrive.....



They even have Valentine's Day menu...


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Hi young man! How was the meal/tour?



Food are phenomenal, from the appetizer all the way to dessert.


----------



## bouaboua

My valentines and I.......


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> @mike taylor
> Did I see you with a cigarette with your friend Sam? I thought you quit mister!


It wasn't mine mom it was my friends . Haha


----------



## Jacqui

Notice how Steven surrounds himself with beautiful women?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> It wasn't mine mom it was my friends . Haha


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> It wasn't mine mom it was my friends . Haha




It's always the friends!!


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> My valentines and I.......
> 
> View attachment 199916
> View attachment 199917
> View attachment 199919
> View attachment 199920




What a beautiful family!!

And the food looks delicious!!! 
Now I'm hungry!!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Notice how Steven surrounds himself with beautiful women?


You are too kind Jacqui~~


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Notice how Steven surrounds himself with beautiful women?


I seem to remember that very clearly when he came up here to visit as well !!!! And they are sweet, warm women as well as beautiful.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! It is going to be in the 70s here today.


----------



## Yvonne G

Steven:

That restaurant put out beautiful presentations. Almost looks too pretty to eat. . . NOT!

Yesterday the weather guy said it will be a nice day today with rain coming in the evening. Well, folks, I went out this a.m. to do my chores, and IT'S RAINING!!!

Spencer (a female outdoor cat) has been rushing the door in the evening when I take Misty out for her last evening constitutional, so I've been letting her sleep in. She stays on my computer chair. She and Lil' Missy Kitty (my indoor cat) seem to have reached a detente about who has which side of the house. So Spencer was in my computer chair this a.m. I picked her up (she really hates to be picked up. She used to be feral) and took her to the back door. She took one look at the rain and fought me tooth and nail to stay in the house. Rather than risk permanent injury, I allowed her to stay in. Then I donned my rain gear and grabbed up my food dishes and went to the door, calling Misty, my faithful companion, my goes-with-me-everywhere dog. Would she come? No. So I had to go out into the rain all by myself. At least Charlie (my new stray cat) was glad to see me. He even came out in the rain from his dry hiding place to greet me (and the cat food in my hand).

Now I'm indoors with a nice fire in the wood stove, wondering what chore I can get busy with that will keep me from having to do housework. Maybe I'll clean off my desk. Yeah, that's it. I'll clean off my desk!


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!


Good evening.


----------



## mike taylor

It's almost Friday ! How is everyone?


----------



## AZtortMom

*lurk lurk*


----------



## mike taylor

My car club plack.


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! It's that awful day known as Friday.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! It's that awful day known as Friday.



Well, our big rain storm hasn't hit San Diego yet but the winds are starting!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 200058



lol good goal!


----------



## mike taylor

Let us know how your plan works out.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AZtortMom said:


> *lurk lurk*



How did the drive test go?


----------



## Yvonne G

It's still not windy, however, the rain is coming down steady. Not a torrent, just a steady rain. I had to put all my groceries inside the truck. They were really crammed in there. Wonder what my bread looks like.

The county sent out a letter letting us know of a street widening meeting coming up next Tuesday. I have it marked on my calendar, and I plan on attending. Then just a little bit ago I got a call from Ryan (yes, the Clovis city planner PR guy and I are now on a first name basis) and he said the engineer would like to meet with me before the meeting because I have special concerns that the others involved in the widening don't have (the hill in front of my house has to be cut and they want to move my driveway further up the side street to the north, which would put it right over my leech lines). So they're coming out this afternoon around 2p. Also, I have a 30 year old saguaro cactus that I started either from a seed or from a tiny 1" pot, and it is now about 4' tall (no arms yet), and it's just north of my existing driveway. There's no way I'm going to let them bother that cactus. I've been waiting 30 years for arms to grow on the sucker.

Having them out here, and being able to face-to-face with them, I'm hoping to have all my fears allayed. . . or at least to get more information out of them.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> It's still not windy, however, the rain is coming down steady. Not a torrent, just a steady rain. I had to put all my groceries inside the truck. They were really crammed in there. Wonder what my bread looks like.
> 
> The county sent out a letter letting us know of a street widening meeting coming up next Tuesday. I have it marked on my calendar, and I plan on attending. Then just a little bit ago I got a call from Ryan (yes, the Clovis city planner PR guy and I are now on a first name basis) and he said the engineer would like to meet with me before the meeting because I have special concerns that the others involved in the widening don't have (the hill in front of my house has to be cut and they want to move my driveway further up the side street to the north, which would put it right over my leech lines). So they're coming out this afternoon around 2p. Also, I have a 30 year old saguaro cactus that I started either from a seed or from a tiny 1" pot, and it is now about 4' tall (no arms yet), and it's just north of my existing driveway. There's no way I'm going to let them bother that cactus. I've been waiting 30 years for arms to grow on the sucker.
> 
> Having them out here, and being able to face-to-face with them, I'm hoping to have all my fears allayed. . . or at least to get more information out of them.


Yes. Don't let them touch your saguaro cactus. Unless they can replace one with the arms.....


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's still not windy, however, the rain is coming down steady. Not a torrent, just a steady rain. I had to put all my groceries inside the truck. They were really crammed in there. Wonder what my bread looks like.
> 
> The county sent out a letter letting us know of a street widening meeting coming up next Tuesday. I have it marked on my calendar, and I plan on attending. Then just a little bit ago I got a call from Ryan (yes, the Clovis city planner PR guy and I are now on a first name basis) and he said the engineer would like to meet with me before the meeting because I have special concerns that the others involved in the widening don't have (the hill in front of my house has to be cut and they want to move my driveway further up the side street to the north, which would put it right over my leech lines). So they're coming out this afternoon around 2p. Also, I have a 30 year old saguaro cactus that I started either from a seed or from a tiny 1" pot, and it is now about 4' tall (no arms yet), and it's just north of my existing driveway. There's no way I'm going to let them bother that cactus. I've been waiting 30 years for arms to grow on the sucker.
> 
> Having them out here, and being able to face-to-face with them, I'm hoping to have all my fears allayed. . . or at least to get more information out of them.




Good luck!


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> You are too kind Jacqui~~


Oh yes @Jacqui is a very sweet and kind person.


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! That's a big load off my mind. There's the edge of pavement, then a 10' r/w easement, then my property line. So I'm not losing any property. The edge of the r/w line will be my existing property line. The pond and the Aldabran's yard are both safe. And they plan to build a retaining wall at the edge of the r/w. But the driveway is another story. He's going to find out from the powers that be if they can cut the driveway onto the property from Shaw (the street being widened) instead of from the side street, where it is now. They want to move it north, which puts it right over my leech lines. He said if they have to go north, they can always put in some sort of gravel-filled hole instead of that leech line (at their expense). I'm still opting for a Shaw entrance.

It was so nice to be able to talk to them face-to-face. They are both very nice people and seemed trustworthy. And now, along with being on first name basis with Ryan, the PR guy, I'm also on first name basis with Fernando, the engineer for this giant project. (And I have their phone numbers)


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's still not windy, however, the rain is coming down steady. Not a torrent, just a steady rain. I had to put all my groceries inside the truck. They were really crammed in there. Wonder what my bread looks like.
> 
> The county sent out a letter letting us know of a street widening meeting coming up next Tuesday. I have it marked on my calendar, and I plan on attending. Then just a little bit ago I got a call from Ryan (yes, the Clovis city planner PR guy and I are now on a first name basis) and he said the engineer would like to meet with me before the meeting because I have special concerns that the others involved in the widening don't have (the hill in front of my house has to be cut and they want to move my driveway further up the side street to the north, which would put it right over my leech lines). So they're coming out this afternoon around 2p. Also, I have a 30 year old saguaro cactus that I started either from a seed or from a tiny 1" pot, and it is now about 4' tall (no arms yet), and it's just north of my existing driveway. There's no way I'm going to let them bother that cactus. I've been waiting 30 years for arms to grow on the sucker.
> 
> Having them out here, and being able to face-to-face with them, I'm hoping to have all my fears allayed. . . or at least to get more information out of them.




Good luck


----------



## Jacqui

What's a leech line?


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes @Jacqui is a very sweet and kind person.



*chokes* Boy, do I have you fooled. Nice of you to say however


----------



## Yvonne G

The household water waste (toilet, bath tub, washing machine, sink, etc.) goes down the drain through pipe and into a septic tank. Down just a bit from the top of the tank is an exit pipe that travels underground horizontally out into the yard where a trench was dug (in my case, two trenches) then gravel is put in the trench, then pipe that has holes all up and down the length. Then the trench is backfilled with dirt, and now the desert tortoises eat the "tasty" grass that grows in that area. The water flows out of the septic tank through all these pipes and "leaches" out into the dirt.

Or are you just being sarcastic because I spelled it wrong. Leach for sewer, leech for at the bottom of a sail boat sail.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> *chokes* Boy, do I have you fooled. Nice of you to say however


Hi, or......waves, Jacqui. Hope you're well.

Never mind. Don't mind your having fooled me.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> The household water waste (toilet, bath tub, washing machine, sink, etc.) goes down the drain through pipe and into a septic tank. Down just a bit from the top of the tank is an exit pipe that travels underground horizontally out into the yard where a trench was dug (in my case, two trenches) then gravel is put in the trench, the pipe that has holes all up and down the length. Then the trench is backfilled with dirt, and now the desert tortoises eat the "tasty" grass that grows in that area. The water flows out of the septic tank through all these pipes and "leaches" out into the dirt.
> 
> Or are you just being sarcastic because I spelled it wrong. Leach for sewer, leech for at the bottom of a sail boat sail.



No, I was serious about not knowing for sure what you were talking about.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, or......waves, Jacqui. Hope you're well.
> 
> Never mind. Don't mind your having fooled me.



How are you and your little guy?


----------



## Gillian M

*WAVES* to @Jacqui ​


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> How are you and your little guy?


Fine thanks. Freezing cold here with temp dropping to only 5 deg C during the day and to -2 during the night. Oli is well, and relatively active when considering how cold it is here. It snowed in the South of The Kingdom, where everyone got blocked at home....UGH!


----------



## Gillian M

​See @Jacqui ? The city of Karak is literally covered with snow.


----------



## mike taylor

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, or......waves, Jacqui. Hope you're well.
> 
> Never mind. Don't mind your having fooled me.


Jax nice ? When did that happen ? Is she sick or something?


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> What's a leech line?


It's a drain line for her septic system. It takes the so called Gray water and drains it underground.


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> Jax nice ? When did that happen ? Is she sick or something?


lol!! It happened ever since I joined the forum back in 2014.


----------



## mike taylor

She must really like you then . hahaha


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> She must really like you then . hahaha


hahaha. She's the one to ask such a question, not me.  Right @Jacqui ?


----------



## AZtortMom

maggie3fan said:


> How did the drive test go?


It went well. 
I passed the driving test and the class 
I am now waiting to do my 30 day on road training. I'm expecting about march


----------



## mike taylor

My boys band The Guyz just won first place in the schools talent show.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> My boys band The Guyz just won first place in the schools talent show.



I used to really enjoy going to school functions where the band played (my son was in the band). They really are very talented. Good job to The Guyz! Congrats.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

It's going to be another unbelievably beautiful warm day here. Not the 70s from the last two days, but 60s.

Need to get my butt back home and do some yardwork.


----------



## Yvonne G

Supposed to rain here, however, right now the sun is shining and it's quite nice out there. The sky is blue with wispy clouds and just a gentle breeze. I'm going to try to hurry up and feed and water everyone so I can take advantage of the nice day before the storm sets in.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Supposed to rain here, however, right now the sun is shining and it's quite nice out there. The sky is blue with wispy clouds and just a gentle breeze. I'm going to try to hurry up and feed and water everyone so I can take advantage of the nice day before the storm sets in.


It's raining on and off here. 
Afternoon


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good evening Jacqui! It's 09.30 pm here.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> It went well.
> I passed the driving test and the class
> I am now waiting to do my 30 day on road training. I'm expecting about march


Congrats.


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Congrats.


Thank you


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Thank you


Most welcome .


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> I used to really enjoy going to school functions where the band played (my son was in the band). They really are very talented. Good job to The Guyz! Congrats.


Video is on my Facebook if you would like to see . My is the second from the right . In the video he is the one playing the red Jackson .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AZtortMom said:


> It went well.
> I passed the driving test and the class
> I am now waiting to do my 30 day on road training. I'm expecting about march



I'm so proud of you! I tried also, but I just wasn't strong enough to handle the boxes all day. But I loved driving trk. Been thinking about getting my CDL and running local. That's a good idea. I can also pull double belly dumps, that's easy. I'm probably too old now, but I'm a hella trk driver.


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening TFO! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

maggie3fan said:


> I'm so proud of you! I tried also, but I just wasn't strong enough to handle the boxes all day. But I loved driving trk. Been thinking about getting my CDL and running local. That's a good idea. I can also pull double belly dumps, that's easy. I'm probably too old now, but I'm a hella trk driver.


Thanks Maggie
I believe you're never too old for anything.  it's all about the mindset
I bet you're a great driver


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good evening TFO! ! !



Hey!


----------



## Jacqui

Sure are a lot of geese filling the skies. They must think winter is over.


----------



## Yvonne G

This is my great grandson, Cyrus. Do you think he's looking at the bottles of beer?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> This is my great grandson, Cyrus. Do you think he's looking at the bottles of beer?
> 
> View attachment 200152


Starting young


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! That's a big load off my mind. There's the edge of pavement, then a 10' r/w easement, then my property line. So I'm not losing any property. The edge of the r/w line will be my existing property line. The pond and the Aldabran's yard are both safe. And they plan to build a retaining wall at the edge of the r/w. But the driveway is another story. He's going to find out from the powers that be if they can cut the driveway onto the property from Shaw (the street being widened) instead of from the side street, where it is now. They want to move it north, which puts it right over my leech lines. He said if they have to go north, they can always put in some sort of gravel-filled hole instead of that leech line (at their expense). I'm still opting for a Shaw entrance.
> 
> It was so nice to be able to talk to them face-to-face. They are both very nice people and seemed trustworthy. And now, along with being on first name basis with Ryan, the PR guy, I'm also on first name basis with Fernando, the engineer for this giant project. (And I have their phone numbers)



Sounds like pretty good news!! 
Will you be compensated for the inconvenience ? It doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> This is my great grandson, Cyrus. Do you think he's looking at the bottles of beer?
> 
> View attachment 200152


Nope Yvonne , he is checking out them boobies !


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Sounds like pretty good news!!
> Will you be compensated for the inconvenience ? It doesn't hurt to ask.



Surely you jest?


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! That's a big load off my mind. There's the edge of pavement, then a 10' r/w easement, then my property line. So I'm not losing any property. The edge of the r/w line will be my existing property line. The pond and the Aldabran's yard are both safe. And they plan to build a retaining wall at the edge of the r/w. But the driveway is another story. He's going to find out from the powers that be if they can cut the driveway onto the property from Shaw (the street being widened) instead of from the side street, where it is now. They want to move it north, which puts it right over my leech lines. He said if they have to go north, they can always put in some sort of gravel-filled hole instead of that leech line (at their expense). I'm still opting for a Shaw entrance.
> 
> It was so nice to be able to talk to them face-to-face. They are both very nice people and seemed trustworthy. And now, along with being on first name basis with Ryan, the PR guy, I'm also on first name basis with Fernando, the engineer for this giant project. (And I have their phone numbers)


Is there a lot of traffic on Shaw near you that would make it hard to get in and out of your driveway? Will they pave the new driveway for you?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Nope Yvonne , he is checking out them boobies !



Huh, I don't see any birds.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Noel! *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

The other day Yvonne showed her boot scraper and I said I had one like it. Happened to notice it yesterday and I don't think grass will be growing in the shell any more.


----------



## Jacqui

We are having little light rain showers here today. Happy President's day to the USA folks.


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> Is there a lot of traffic on Shaw near you that would make it hard to get in and out of your driveway? Will they pave the new driveway for you?



Shaw is a 'no speed' limit street and they're widening it to 6 lanes (4 lanes of traffic, a r/w lane on either side and a left turn or median in the middle. They will have left turn spaces for all of us who live on Shaw. Cars whiz by at well over 55 mph. As it is now, there are no left turn lanes and since I've lived here I've seen 8 accidents where a car has hit another car from behind who was turning onto the side street.

Anything they do to my property will be paid for by them. They will do the work and it will be at their expense. If they have to move any of my fence, they will replace it at no cost to me. If they condemn any of the frontage it will be compensated at eminent domain (fair market value).


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Morning Noel! *waves*


Morning Jacqui *waves back*


----------



## Jacqui

I think everybody is grocery shopping and loading up today.


----------



## Jacqui

*looks around*


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Shaw is a 'no speed' limit street and they're widening it to 6 lanes (4 lanes of traffic, a r/w lane on either side and a left turn or median in the middle. They will have left turn spaces for all of us who live on Shaw. Cars whiz by at well over 55 mph. As it is now, there are no left turn lanes and since I've lived here I've seen 8 accidents where a car has hit another car from behind who was turning onto the side street.
> 
> Anything they do to my property will be paid for by them. They will do the work and it will be at their expense. If they have to move any of my fence, they will replace it at no cost to me. If they condemn any of the frontage it will be compensated at eminent domain (fair market value).


I've driven on Shaw so I know what you mean. When we come into town, we tend to spend more time in Fresno and only on the edges of Clovis. We rarely get as far as downtown Clovis because it is too crowded and there is no place to park.


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> I've driven on Shaw so I know what you mean. When we come into town, we tend to spend more time in Fresno and only on the edges of Clovis. We rarely get as far as downtown Clovis because it is too crowded and there is no place to park.



Out where I live, the speed is not posted, as it's rural. So quite a few folks travel much faster than the 55 they're supposed to abide by.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> What's a leech line?


As the kids say today, "I K o C M O T Y D K W a L L I * " it's a septic tanks drain-field. 

*=( It Kind Of Creeps Me Out That You Don't Know What a Leech Line is.") ya dig? No! Wait! No digging in the leech field area!

As Erma Bombeck February 21, 1927 – April 22, 1996, would say, "the grass is always greener over the septic tank." And she was right in her observations.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Out where I live, the speed is not posted, as it's rural. So quite a few folks travel much faster than the 55 they're supposed to abide by.


Same out here. The young people see the "speed limit" signs as suggestions…until they get to our town of 22,000 with clearly posted 25 mph signs. After being stopped a few times, they too pay have to attention.LOL.


----------



## Jacqui

WHAT those signs aren't just suggestions?


----------



## Jacqui

Morning all!


----------



## Big Charlie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Same out here. The young people see the "speed limit" signs as suggestions…until they get to our town of 22,000 with clearly posted 25 mph signs. After being stopped a few times, they too pay have to attention.LOL.


I think our police don't want too much work. Many places in our town, the posted speed limit is 60. I've never seen anyone here get a ticket.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks Maggie
> I believe you're never too old for anything.  it's all about the mindset
> I bet you're a great driver



It was the best job I ever had and I loved it...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Morning all.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Morning all.



Hi Maggie!


----------



## Jacqui

Today is our last day in the 70s for awhile.  Might be getting snow Thursday night and Friday.


----------



## Jacqui

Some of the plants are coming out, like stinging nettles and columbine.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Some of the plants are coming out, like stinging nettles and columbine.
> 
> View attachment 200505



Crazy weather!

No snow here, thank goodness.


----------



## Jacqui

The mulberries I cut out, where just starting to bud out.


----------



## Jacqui

I did a truck load of mulberry branches, so I decided to start on painting one of my old benches.




I keep thinking each year that I want to do some lavender color combination on it. Either like the metal frame parts or perhaps the backs of those slats.


----------



## Yvonne G

lavender and lime. could look pretty good. I think I like it.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> lavender and lime. could look pretty good. I think I like it.



Bright and eye catching I think.


----------



## Jacqui

This morning I swept the floor, prepared my mop bucket, and grabbed the mop to find out the sponge part was ripping off once it landed in the water.  I think I only get about three or four moppings in before that happens.  Used to last a lot longer.


----------



## Gillian M

Popping in to say.......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I did a truck load of mulberry branches, so I decided to start on painting one of my old benches.
> View attachment 200506
> View attachment 200507
> 
> 
> I keep thinking each year that I want to do some lavender color combination on it. Either like the metal frame parts or perhaps the backs of those slats.



That's simply too funny. I painted a book case lavender and it's mate a mint green...I'll take pix...


----------



## Jacqui

Brrrrrrr chilly here this am. Good morning guys. *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne would hate it here the next two days.... wind gusts of 40 mph expected.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> This morning I swept the floor, prepared my mop bucket, and grabbed the mop to find out the sponge part was ripping off once it landed in the water.  I think I only get about three or four moppings in before that happens.  Used to last a lot longer.



When I was younger, and it was easier to get up and down, I used to get on my hands and knees and wash the kitchen floor with a rag. Then I graduated to a sponge mop. I wasn't happy with the end result, so I tried the Swiffer wet mop. Not real thrilled with that either. In order to get the floor as clean as I like it, I have to go over it a couple, sometimes three times, rinsing and rinsing. So I'm basically where you are. Mopless. I wish there were a product that I liked.


----------



## Yvonne G

I looked up "meat loaf recipe" on my friend Google and came up with "The Best Meatloaf Recipe Ever." So that's what I'm fixing today. Some of the things it calls for that I've never used in meatloaf are celery, soy sauce, chicken broth and unflavored gelatin. I've also buttered sliced potatoes and placed them alongside the meatloaf in the pan, and right now they're at the browning stage, giving the house a wonderful, come eat me smell.

So - bye for now. Me and Misty have to go eat.


----------



## Yvonne G

(The meatloaf and potatoes, not the house)


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> When I was younger, and it was easier to get up and down, I used to get on my hands and knees and wash the kitchen floor with a rag. Then I graduated to a sponge mop. I wasn't happy with the end result, so I tried the Swiffer wet mop. Not real thrilled with that either. In order to get the floor as clean as I like it, I have to go over it a couple, sometimes three times, rinsing and rinsing. So I'm basically where you are. Mopless. I wish there were a product that I liked.


I've been using a steam mop lately. It isn't good if the floor has anything sticky on it as it tends to spread it all over the place but I like that the steam kills germs without using chemicals.


----------



## Momof4

I was going to ask you guys what kind of mops you all use!! 
I feel like I need a new one!
I have the Shark steam one and I'm not sure how well it does. We have natural stone so it's very porous and dirt gets in every nook and cranny!

Sometimes I use a rag and do the kitchen by hand and it looks so much better! But who had time for that?

Happy Saturday! 
Who has plans? 

We are going to visit my sister in law who had two complete knee replacements the other day! Yikes!!


----------



## Yvonne G

See? That's what I'm saying. There just isn't a mop that cleans the floor like getting down on your hands and knees and scrubbing with a rag. It just does a much better job.

My plans are to fire up the Weedeater and mower and get all the tortoise yards' grass down to a manageable (read edible) size. But, you know me. Probably will just sit in my recliner and work jigsaw puzzles on my Kindle.

My husband had both his knees replaced, one of them a couple times. Then he had to have that knee fused. The therapy after the replacement surgery was very painful for him. Give her all the love and support you can. She's going to need it.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> See? That's what I'm saying. There just isn't a mop that cleans the floor like getting down on your hands and knees and scrubbing with a rag. It just does a much better job.
> 
> My plans are to fire up the Weedeater and mower and get all the tortoise yards' grass down to a manageable (read edible) size. But, you know me. Probably will just sit in my recliner and work jigsaw puzzles on my Kindle.
> 
> My husband had both his knees replaced, one of them a couple times. Then he had to have that knee fused. The therapy after the replacement surgery was very painful for him. Give her all the love and support you can. She's going to need it.




I'm asking my husband to let me use the weed eater today!! He gets so nervous. 

I see what your saying about the mop!

She has PT coming to her house and she says it is really painful!


----------



## Momof4

Is everyone on strike?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Is everyone on strike?



Yeppers


----------



## Jacqui

I just use the plain ole sponge mop that has the bristle scrubber next to it. It's cheap.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Crazy weather!
> 
> No snow here, thank goodness.



we've been having snow, this morning it's ice. My new tires have no traction at all.




Guess what group???????

Happy Daytona Day!!!!!!! It's NASCAR season. I'm so happy I could be twins!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh joy. NASCAR. I can hardly wait.

On another note - has anyone tried the Girl Scout Lemonade cookies? Man - o - man, is that ever a good cookie!


----------



## Yvonne G

Looks like I'm the only lazy one sitting in front of the computer this a.m. Here's a pictorial of what I did this a.m.:

I fed the baby desert tortoises - 



Then I grabbed my bags of greens and bowl of chopped up baby food and headed out the back door, where I found my new stray cat, Charlie, impatiently waiting for his breakfast:




After I fed him I proceeded into the greenhouse and put down food for those tortoises and opened their door (cleaning up the poop and giving fresh water:




Then I walked around to the front of the house to the old carport and gave all the cats fresh dry food:






After that I opened all the lids on the quarantine enclosures so I could gather up all the waterers to clean them. I placed food on their feeders:




In these enclosures I have two adult CDT that I can't allow to hibernate, 4 new rescue adolescent CDT, 2 rescue Russians, a rescue sulcata and three new juvenile SA leopards. Under the lovely plastic awning is where my Russians are hibernating. The carport roof leaks, so I have to protect them while they're sleeping:









After tending to the animals on the carport I wander over to the leopard yard and open both doors in their shed. There are a male and female SA leopard on one side and a male and two female babcocks on the other side. There's also a tort table in there with a baby SA leopard and a rescued babcock:








Because I ran out of room in the greenhouse, two of my hoyas get to spend the winter with the leopards:




After tending to the leopards I go over to the rain forest and open the Manouria shed. It's split in half with Mee on one side (including a Mep tort table) and RF on the other side:









By the time I got to the Aldabran's yard, they had already opened their own door, but I went in their shed, which is divided in half with YF tortoises and a SA leopard tort table on the other side. I opened the YF door so they could go out to their patio:







That last picture is Benawes. He's big enough to be put out with the big boys this summer.

My last duty this a.m. I went over and opened Dudley's door. 




Later on, after I feed Misty, I'll go back out with my shop vac and vacuum up all the floors in the sheds and enclosures and clean them, and change the fly paper. I only do the floors and paper once a week on Sunday.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning on this beautiful Monday!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Guess what group???????
> 
> Happy Daytona Day!!!!!!! It's NASCAR season. I'm so happy I could be twins!



Could have used you this am The radio station's gas card giveaway for the week was based on NASCAR questions.

Whose nickname is Smoke? Sliced bread? Speacial K?


----------



## Jacqui

With all those pictures, almost like being there with you, Yvonne.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Could have used you this am The radio station's gas card giveaway for the week was based on NASCAR questions.
> 
> Whose nickname is Smoke? Sliced bread? Speacial K?



Tony Stewart is "Smoke" Only he retired after the race. Sad day for me. All 'my' old timey drivers are leaving. NASCAR has so many rules now that racing is no fun to watch. "They" are screwing up NASCAR just like they ruined football.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> WHAT those signs aren't just suggestions?




In a rural area the 'unpost' becomes the state speed limit. Shaw would be 65 under the correct rules. I can't imagine her trying to get out on Shaw in the AM. She doesn't know how to "get on it"


----------



## Maggie Cummings

This is what I got up to this am.....

I can't find the snow picture I JUST NOW took, but I found my boot brush.......and yes, I know I spilled bird seed all over....


----------



## Momof4

It's raining today so we're having a party in the bathroom!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

This morning.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 200866
> This morning.


What is that white stuff ?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Art


----------



## Maggie Cummings

It's FUN! That's what it is.....


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What is that white stuff ?



dandruff


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> dandruff


But it looks cold and wet !!!


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> But it looks cold and wet !!!



looks can be deceiving.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Jacqui and Grandpa (and Maggie if she's still here)! How's everyone this a.m.? The sun is going to shine today. I've got lots of yardwork to do. Hopefully I can get my mojo going and get out there and do it!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Jacqui and Grandpa (and Maggie if she's still here)! How's everyone this a.m.? The sun is going to shine today. I've got lots of yardwork to do. Hopefully I can get my mojo going and get out there and do it!


Hello Girl 
Got tons of rain here yet today ! But got to go buy the baby's some food ! Ops here comes bank rupsy!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Morning all....we're all confused; yesterday we had snow, today there's a bright light in the sky and it's 50 degrees. And the first thing I'm going to do is wash the Rat Rod. Have a great day!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> But it looks cold and wet !!!



Actually, the flakes are big and soft, but not wet. They are amazing things to try and catch. Snow is a lot of fun, even for an old lady


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Jacqui and Grandpa (and Maggie if she's still here)! How's everyone this a.m.? The sun is going to shine today. I've got lots of yardwork to do. Hopefully I can get my mojo going and get out there and do it!



I am ok. It's a dreary day here with no rain yet, but rain then snow tonight.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 200936



What a pretty picture!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man. . . I don't want to work outside today. Please don't make me.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man. . . I don't want to work outside today. Please don't make me.



Is it cold? The sooner you go the sooner you can get back in!


----------



## Yvonne G

It's cold, but the sun is shining, so I would soon work up a sweat. But I just plain old don't feel like working today.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's cold, but the sun is shining, so I would soon work up a sweat. But I just plain old don't feel like working today.



Then don't, but it will then be there tomorrow still plus more.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Then don't, but it will then be there tomorrow still plus more.



10/4 good buddy! for sure, for sure.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> It's cold, but the sun is shining, so I would soon work up a sweat. But I just plain old don't feel like working today.



Why do today what you can do next month


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello everyone


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hello everyone



*waves* Hey Lady! Any update on the job?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Why do today what you can do next month



That seems to have been my attitude an awful lot these days. Trouble is, if I don't do it soon it's a much bigger job when I finally get around to it.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Hello everyone



Hi Noel!


----------



## Jacqui

I am so tired, but gonna eat Chinese before going home. Paid house taxes and took care of the phone bill while shutting off a line. I got up for work yesterday at 5 am. Worked 9 hours. Got home about 8 or 8:30pm. Near 9:15 pm I got a call asking me to come back in and work the overnight shift. So worked from 12:15 am til 7 am. Then I go back to work tonight for my usual 10:30 til 7 am shift. I do get Friday off now though.


----------



## Jacqui

Did I tell you Jeff got an award from his company for a million miles accident free? He wanted it so badly and feared he would never survive long enough to earn it. Next week I am joining him for a night at his company's awards banquet.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's pretty good news about Jeff's award. Congratulations!!!!

Isn't it illegal to work people without at least 8 hours between shifts? Hopefully this means some extra $$$ in your pay envelope.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Noel!


Hi Yvonne


----------



## mike taylor

It's hot here in Texas. I'm hating my job right now . Next week I'll love it again . I need to start my own business.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Brrrrrrr chilly here this am. Good morning guys. *waves*


Good morning Jacqui....WAVES.

Also rather cold here. It's also pouring with rain......brrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> It's hot here in Texas. I'm hating my job right now . Next week I'll love it again . I need to start my own business.



I couldn't wait until I had enough years in to retire. I've never regretted retiring, but I sure miss the money. Thankfully most of the big kickers are paid off - truck, house - but it's quite a learning experience learning to live on about a quarter of the money I used to pull in.

If you were in business for yourself, what would you be doing?


----------



## Gillian M

Teacher: "John, what is the chemical formula for water?"
John: "H, I, J, K, L, M, N, O"
Teacher: "What?! *YOU* were the one who said that it is H to O!"


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Yvonne



Hello how are you today? Hope to hear that all is well.


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello how are you today? Hope to hear that all is well.



I'm going through a period of the lazies. I'm having trouble getting with the program. But health is ok, thanks. How about you?


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> I'm going through a period of the lazies. I'm having trouble getting with the program. But health is ok, thanks. How about you?


Glad to hear that health is fine. 

What on earth is wrong with the programme? if I may ask.

Am fine thanks, though even I am lazy. I have a feeling it's the horrible, cold weather. Temp suddenly dropped and it's been pouring with rain-UGH!


----------



## Yvonne G

Are you having trouble with the Forum? I'm not experiencing any difficulty.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I am so tired, but gonna eat Chinese before going home. Paid house taxes and took care of the phone bill while shutting off a line. I got up for work yesterday at 5 am. Worked 9 hours. Got home about 8 or 8:30pm. Near 9:15 pm I got a call asking me to come back in and work the overnight shift. So worked from 12:15 am til 7 am. Then I go back to work tonight for my usual 10:30 til 7 am shift. I do get Friday off now though.




You are being over worked! 
I hope you get a nice rest day coming up!!

Congrats to Jeff!! We want pics of you guys all fancied up!!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> I couldn't wait until I had enough years in to retire. I've never regretted retiring, but I sure miss the money. Thankfully most of the big kickers are paid off - truck, house - but it's quite a learning experience learning to live on about a quarter of the money I used to pull in.
> 
> If you were in business for yourself, what would you be doing?


Some kind of electrical work. Would love to build cars for a living .


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> I am so tired, but gonna eat Chinese before going home. Paid house taxes and took care of the phone bill while shutting off a line. I got up for work yesterday at 5 am. Worked 9 hours. Got home about 8 or 8:30pm. Near 9:15 pm I got a call asking me to come back in and work the overnight shift. So worked from 12:15 am til 7 am. Then I go back to work tonight for my usual 10:30 til 7 am shift. I do get Friday off now though.


Caller ID Jax . I'm on call 24/7 . I don't have to go in just gotta get one of my guys to do it .Unless it's over their heads . Then I have to go play teacher .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Caller ID Jax . I'm on call 24/7 . I don't have to go in just gotta get one of my guys to do it .Unless it's over their heads . Then I have to go play teacher .



I didn't answer the phone. I heard the message and called them back. Couldn't leave them short, when they have so much to do.


----------



## Jacqui

Is it bad, if you walk into a FedEx hub and they immediately say, "the reptiles, right?"


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Are you having trouble with the Forum? I'm not experiencing any difficulty.


Will send you a PM.

Thanks v much your concern, Yvonne.


----------



## Yvonne G

So Maggie calls me and asks me a question about the Baytril dosage for small tortoises. I asked if she had a bottle of Baytril with the original manufacturer's label on it so I could find out what strength her Baytril is. So I hear her rummaging around amongst bottles and jars and then the connection is dropped. I have this picture in my mind of her rummaging around in the medicine cabinet, holding the cell phone to her ear with one hand and rummaging with the other, and keeping up a running conversation with dead air, blissfully unaware that she's lost me. And now her phone goes immediately to voice mail, like she's still holding it in her hand.

Here's a picture of my eldest great grandson:





He has pneumonia. How does this happen? I raised three kids, and with the exception of the middle child, who was developmentally disabled and prone to pneumonia, and never once did I have to take them to the hospital with pneumonia.

Now, here's something that would certainly make me lose respect for the doctor's opinion. They told my grandson and his wife that Cyrus might either have pneumonia or appendicitis. WHAT????? How on earth do you arrive at these completely opposite diagnoses? (Please bear in mind that I got this story third hand - the doctor to my grandson, my grandson to his mom, his mom to me) They had the option of exploratory surgery or CT scan. Naturally they opted for the scan, and it was determined he has pneumonia, not appendicitis. Sheesh!

And where is anyone's respect for privacy (including his great gramma, who has now posted his picture on the 'net for the world to see)? I'm putting everyone on notice right here and right now: If you EVER, I mean EVER, have occasion to visit me while I'm in the hospital, regardless if I'm at death's door or just getting an ingrown toenail cut out, *DO NOT. . . I REPEAT - DO NOT, UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, TAKE MY PICTURE!!!!!*


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> So Maggie calls me and asks me a question about the Baytril dosage for small tortoises. I asked if she had a bottle of Baytril with the original manufacturer's label on it so I could find out what strength her Baytril is. So I hear her rummaging around amongst bottles and jars and then the connection is dropped. I have this picture in my mind of her rummaging around in the medicine cabinet, holding the cell phone to her ear with one hand and rummaging with the other, and keeping up a running conversation with dead air, blissfully unaware that she's lost me. And now her phone goes immediately to voice mail, like she's still holding it in her hand.
> 
> Here's a picture of my eldest great grandson:
> 
> View attachment 201118
> View attachment 201119
> 
> 
> He has pneumonia. How does this happen? I raised three kids, and with the exception of the middle child, who was developmentally disabled and prone to pneumonia, and never once did I have to take them to the hospital with pneumonia.
> 
> Now, here's something that would certainly make me lose respect for the doctor's opinion. They told my grandson and his wife that Cyrus might either have pneumonia or appendicitis. WHAT????? How on earth do you arrive at these completely opposite diagnoses? (Please bear in mind that I got this story third hand - the doctor to my grandson, my grandson to his mom, his mom to me) They had the option of exploratory surgery or CT scan. Naturally they opted for the scan, and it was determined he has pneumonia, not appendicitis. Sheesh!
> 
> And where is anyone's respect for privacy (including his great gramma, who has now posted his picture on the 'net for the world to see)? I'm putting everyone on notice right here and right now: If you EVER, I mean EVER, have occasion to visit me while I'm in the hospital, regardless if I'm at death's door or just getting an ingrown toenail cut out, *DO NOT. . . I REPEAT - DO NOT, UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, TAKE MY PICTURE!!!!!*


Wishes for a VERY speedy recovery!


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you, Gillian. It's never easy when you have a baby in the hospital. They also have another child, a year younger, so they have to farm him out to someone while they stay at the hospital. Besides that, they live in Lemoore and the hospital is in Madera, several towns away from where they live. So besides having a sick kid, geographically it's quite the hardship on them.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you, Gillian. It's never easy when you have a baby in the hospital. They also have another child, a year younger, so they have to farm him out to someone while they stay at the hospital. Besides that, they live in Lemoore and the hospital is in Madera, several towns away from where they live. So besides having a sick kid, geographically it's quite the hardship on them.


Oh Gosh! I wish I could help. 

If there's anything I can do, please let me know.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> So Maggie calls me and asks me a question about the Baytril dosage for small tortoises. I asked if she had a bottle of Baytril with the original manufacturer's label on it so I could find out what strength her Baytril is. So I hear her rummaging around amongst bottles and jars and then the connection is dropped. I have this picture in my mind of her rummaging around in the medicine cabinet, holding the cell phone to her ear with one hand and rummaging with the other, and keeping up a running conversation with dead air, blissfully unaware that she's lost me. And now her phone goes immediately to voice mail, like she's still holding it in her hand.
> 
> Here's a picture of my eldest great grandson:
> 
> View attachment 201118
> View attachment 201119
> 
> 
> He has pneumonia. How does this happen? I raised three kids, and with the exception of the middle child, who was developmentally disabled and prone to pneumonia, and never once did I have to take them to the hospital with pneumonia.
> 
> Now, here's something that would certainly make me lose respect for the doctor's opinion. They told my grandson and his wife that Cyrus might either have pneumonia or appendicitis. WHAT????? How on earth do you arrive at these completely opposite diagnoses? (Please bear in mind that I got this story third hand - the doctor to my grandson, my grandson to his mom, his mom to me) They had the option of exploratory surgery or CT scan. Naturally they opted for the scan, and it was determined he has pneumonia, not appendicitis. Sheesh!
> 
> And where is anyone's respect for privacy (including his great gramma, who has now posted his picture on the 'net for the world to see)? I'm putting everyone on notice right here and right now: If you EVER, I mean EVER, have occasion to visit me while I'm in the hospital, regardless if I'm at death's door or just getting an ingrown toenail cut out, *DO NOT. . . I REPEAT - DO NOT, UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, TAKE MY PICTURE!!!!!*


Goodness!
I hope for a speedy recovery!
I myself feel the same way about my picture being taken, especially in the hospital


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> So Maggie calls me and asks me a question about the Baytril dosage for small tortoises. I asked if she had a bottle of Baytril with the original manufacturer's label on it so I could find out what strength her Baytril is. So I hear her rummaging around amongst bottles and jars and then the connection is dropped. I have this picture in my mind of her rummaging around in the medicine cabinet, holding the cell phone to her ear with one hand and rummaging with the other, and keeping up a running conversation with dead air, blissfully unaware that she's lost me. And now her phone goes immediately to voice mail, like she's still holding it in her hand.
> 
> Here's a picture of my eldest great grandson:
> 
> View attachment 201118
> View attachment 201119
> 
> 
> He has pneumonia. How does this happen? I raised three kids, and with the exception of the middle child, who was developmentally disabled and prone to pneumonia, and never once did I have to take them to the hospital with pneumonia.
> 
> Now, here's something that would certainly make me lose respect for the doctor's opinion. They told my grandson and his wife that Cyrus might either have pneumonia or appendicitis. WHAT????? How on earth do you arrive at these completely opposite diagnoses? (Please bear in mind that I got this story third hand - the doctor to my grandson, my grandson to his mom, his mom to me) They had the option of exploratory surgery or CT scan. Naturally they opted for the scan, and it was determined he has pneumonia, not appendicitis. Sheesh!
> 
> And where is anyone's respect for privacy (including his great gramma, who has now posted his picture on the 'net for the world to see)? I'm putting everyone on notice right here and right now: If you EVER, I mean EVER, have occasion to visit me while I'm in the hospital, regardless if I'm at death's door or just getting an ingrown toenail cut out, *DO NOT. . . I REPEAT - DO NOT, UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, TAKE MY PICTURE!!!!!*


Best wishes to her for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> So Maggie calls me and asks me a question about the Baytril dosage for small tortoises. I asked if she had a bottle of Baytril with the original manufacturer's label on it so I could find out what strength her Baytril is. So I hear her rummaging around amongst bottles and jars and then the connection is dropped. I have this picture in my mind of her rummaging around in the medicine cabinet, holding the cell phone to her ear with one hand and rummaging with the other, and keeping up a running conversation with dead air, blissfully unaware that she's lost me. And now her phone goes immediately to voice mail, like she's still holding it in her hand.
> 
> Here's a picture of my eldest great grandson:
> 
> View attachment 201118
> View attachment 201119
> 
> 
> He has pneumonia. How does this happen? I raised three kids, and with the exception of the middle child, who was developmentally disabled and prone to pneumonia, and never once did I have to take them to the hospital with pneumonia.
> 
> Now, here's something that would certainly make me lose respect for the doctor's opinion. They told my grandson and his wife that Cyrus might either have pneumonia or appendicitis. WHAT????? How on earth do you arrive at these completely opposite diagnoses? (Please bear in mind that I got this story third hand - the doctor to my grandson, my grandson to his mom, his mom to me) They had the option of exploratory surgery or CT scan. Naturally they opted for the scan, and it was determined he has pneumonia, not appendicitis. Sheesh!
> 
> And where is anyone's respect for privacy (including his great gramma, who has now posted his picture on the 'net for the world to see)? I'm putting everyone on notice right here and right now: If you EVER, I mean EVER, have occasion to visit me while I'm in the hospital, regardless if I'm at death's door or just getting an ingrown toenail cut out, *DO NOT. . . I REPEAT - DO NOT, UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, TAKE MY PICTURE!!!!!*




Not that cutie patootie cowboy Cyrus!! Poor little man! 
I hope he recovers quickly!! 
Are you going to visit him?


----------



## Momof4

I promise I will not take your picture!! 

I hate not being able to do emojis from the app! I can only do   
I had a few in in mind. Oh well!!


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> So Maggie calls me and asks me a question about the Baytril dosage for small tortoises. I asked if she had a bottle of Baytril with the original manufacturer's label on it so I could find out what strength her Baytril is. So I hear her rummaging around amongst bottles and jars and then the connection is dropped. I have this picture in my mind of her rummaging around in the medicine cabinet, holding the cell phone to her ear with one hand and rummaging with the other, and keeping up a running conversation with dead air, blissfully unaware that she's lost me. And now her phone goes immediately to voice mail, like she's still holding it in her hand.
> 
> Here's a picture of my eldest great grandson:
> 
> View attachment 201118
> View attachment 201119
> 
> 
> He has pneumonia. How does this happen? I raised three kids, and with the exception of the middle child, who was developmentally disabled and prone to pneumonia, and never once did I have to take them to the hospital with pneumonia.
> 
> Now, here's something that would certainly make me lose respect for the doctor's opinion. They told my grandson and his wife that Cyrus might either have pneumonia or appendicitis. WHAT????? How on earth do you arrive at these completely opposite diagnoses? (Please bear in mind that I got this story third hand - the doctor to my grandson, my grandson to his mom, his mom to me) They had the option of exploratory surgery or CT scan. Naturally they opted for the scan, and it was determined he has pneumonia, not appendicitis. Sheesh!
> 
> And where is anyone's respect for privacy (including his great gramma, who has now posted his picture on the 'net for the world to see)? I'm putting everyone on notice right here and right now: If you EVER, I mean EVER, have occasion to visit me while I'm in the hospital, regardless if I'm at death's door or just getting an ingrown toenail cut out, *DO NOT. . . I REPEAT - DO NOT, UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, TAKE MY PICTURE!!!!!*


I'm so sorry. I hope he gets better soon. How could anyone think it was appendicitis? The symptoms are completely different. They can guess pneumonia with a stethoscope; the scan is just to confirm. 

Years ago, I went to UCLA med center for a cough. They did a ton of expensive tests, including a CT scan, a MRI, and an asthma breathing test, and came to the conclusion that I had some damage to my lungs. The doctor suggested I use Claritin since it worked for him. When it didn't work for me, he said he couldn't help me! Just gave up on me then and there! Then I went to a local doctor. He had me blow into a tube and said I had damaged lungs. His test cost $25, took less than a minute to complete, and gave him the same information that took UCLA days and thousands of dollars!

That's terrible they have to go all the way to Madera for the hospital. You would think there would be something closer. Is it viral or bacterial? I also raised three kids and never had one get pneumonia. Is it something that was going around his school?


----------



## Yvonne G

This was my son's view at the freeway in front of him on the way home from work last night. Took him 3 hours to get home. Seems like an 18 wheeler didn't see traffic slowing down in front of him and plowed into the car in front of him.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> 10/4 good buddy! for sure, for sure.



OMG Yvonne, don't use that phrase in public. You can only say 10/4, but AVOID the good buddy part


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Big Charlie said:


> I'm so sorry. I hope he gets better soon. How could anyone think it was appendicitis? The symptoms are completely different. They can guess pneumonia with a stethoscope; the scan is just to confirm.
> 
> Years ago, I went to UCLA med center for a cough. They did a ton of expensive tests, including a CT scan, a MRI, and an asthma breathing test, and came to the conclusion that I had some damage to my lungs. The doctor suggested I use Claritin since it worked for him. When it didn't work for me, he said he couldn't help me! Just gave up on me then and there! Then I went to a local doctor. He had me blow into a tube and said I had damaged lungs. His test cost $25, took less than a minute to complete, and gave him the same information that took UCLA days and thousands of dollars!
> 
> That's terrible they have to go all the way to Madera for the hospital. You would think there would be something closer. Is it viral or bacterial? I also raised three kids and never had one get pneumonia. Is it something that was going around his school?



There is a major hospital right smack in Fresberg, it's called The University Death Center. They almost killed me with a freakin lumpectomy. Plus we all missed that I was bleeding fairly bad, and I got some inside my son's just restored 1964 Covair Monza (I think). He didn't care that I was bleeding to death, he cared he couldn't get it up off of rug, leather etc...guess the nut really doesn't fall far from the tree


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Did I tell you Jeff got an award from his company for a million miles accident free? He wanted it so badly and feared he would never survive long enough to earn it. Next week I am joining him for a night at his company's awards banquet.



Hey that's important stuff. Tell him congrats from me, good job!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Yvonne



You workin yet Madame Driver???


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> It's hot here in Texas. I'm hating my job right now . Next week I'll love it again . I need to start my own business.



trade ya for some ice.....I can't get out of my driveway, just enough of a slope I can't get traction.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 201141
> 
> 
> This was my son's view at the freeway in front of him on the way home from work last night. Took him 3 hours to get home. Seems like an 18 wheeler didn't see traffic slowing down in front of him and plowed into the car in front of him.




DFW?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Is it bad, if you walk into a FedEx hub and they immediately say, "the reptiles, right?"



No, but it's really funny.......


----------



## AZtortMom

maggie3fan said:


> You workin yet Madame Driver???


Hi Maggie
I'm scheduled to start driving around the 20th


----------



## AZtortMom

maggie3fan said:


> No, but it's really funny.......


When I walk into Home Depot they immediately ask me how's are the torts doing?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 201141
> 
> 
> This was my son's view at the freeway in front of him on the way home from work last night. Took him 3 hours to get home. Seems like an 18 wheeler didn't see traffic slowing down in front of him and plowed into the car in front of him.



Or did one of those sweet car drivers decide to cut infront of an 18 wheeler, proving that they can not stop on a dime?


----------



## Gillian M

Popping in to say:


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Maggie
> I'm scheduled to start driving around the 20th



I'm so excited for you, and SUPER jealous. I'd drive again in a heartbeat, the ins companies would prolly think I'm too old


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Not that cutie patootie cowboy Cyrus!! Poor little man!
> I hope he recovers quickly!!
> Are you going to visit him?



Nah. I don't see him often enough to be one of his favorite people.



Big Charlie said:


> I'm so sorry. I hope he gets better soon. How could anyone think it was appendicitis? The symptoms are completely different. They can guess pneumonia with a stethoscope; the scan is just to confirm.
> 
> Years ago, I went to UCLA med center for a cough. They did a ton of expensive tests, including a CT scan, a MRI, and an asthma breathing test, and came to the conclusion that I had some damage to my lungs. The doctor suggested I use Claritin since it worked for him. When it didn't work for me, he said he couldn't help me! Just gave up on me then and there! Then I went to a local doctor. He had me blow into a tube and said I had damaged lungs. His test cost $25, took less than a minute to complete, and gave him the same information that took UCLA days and thousands of dollars!
> 
> That's terrible they have to go all the way to Madera for the hospital. You would think there would be something closer. Is it viral or bacterial? I also raised three kids and never had one get pneumonia. Is it something that was going around his school?



I don't know what kind of pneumonia it is. And they don't know how he got it. No one else in the family is sick. He does go to a pre-school, so he may have gotten a bug at school.




maggie3fan said:


> There is a major hospital right smack in Fresberg, it's called The University Death Center. They almost killed me with a freakin lumpectomy. Plus we all missed that I was bleeding fairly bad, and I got some inside my son's just restored 1964 Covair Monza (I think). He didn't care that I was bleeding to death, he cared he couldn't get it up off of rug, leather etc...guess the nut really doesn't fall far from the tree



They live in Lemoore and when Cyrus (the cowboy) was having trouble breathing they took him to their doctor, who told them to hot foot it up to Valley Children's Emergency Room. V.C. is supposed to be the best children's hospital in Central Calif.




maggie3fan said:


> OMG Yvonne, don't use that phrase in public. You can only say 10/4, but AVOID the good buddy part



Hey. I'm old. We used to say that when we talked on the C.B.



maggie3fan said:


> DFW?




Yes. He works in Dallas and lives in Forney, so this is the way he has to go home. The only freeway between work and home. And he was stuck in the left lane, so couldn't get off to take surface streets.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Or did one of those sweet car drivers decide to cut infront of an 18 wheeler, proving that they can not stop on a dime?



Worst part of it is, the car that got crumpled up was a cop car.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Hey. I'm old. We used to say that when we talked on the C.B.

But that was in the dark edges now it's cell fones. But back in my day if you said "10/4 good buddy"
Lets just say that phrase denotes a certain sexual orientation . And straight people wouldn'say good buddy on a radio....


----------



## AZtortMom

maggie3fan said:


> I'm so excited for you, and SUPER jealous. I'd drive again in a heartbeat, the ins companies would prolly think I'm too old


Thanks Maggie
I will keep everyone posted on my progress


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all! Had a wonderful supper at Texas Roadhouse with my two girls and their guys, plus my baby boy showed up for a little bit before he went off to his second job. Food was great, company even better.


----------



## Yvonne G

Top o the marnin' to all you chatters! I saw Sarah lurking around the Forum this a.m. (smarch). I reminded her to come in here and say hello.

Cyrus went home yesterday. I guess we all have our own ways of parenting, but his mother is quite different. Day before yesterday Cyrus had a bit of a fever and it's cold in the hospital, plus, each room can be controlled by it's inhabitants, so Cy's mom had the climate control turned down. Cy was cold and my daughter reached over to pull up the blanket. His mom said oh no, don't do that. He has to be cold to lose the fever. What? No wonder the poor kid's sick.

The tree guy is supposed to come over this afternoon to cut off a few large branches from the mulberry tree that shades my garage and tortoise house. I'm unable to rake the leaves off the roof because the branches are touching the roof. That means tomorrow I'll have my work cut out for me. I get so sore climbing up and down the ladder and pulling the rake across the roof. Wish I had more $$ so I could hire it done. I have an extension swimming pool skimmer pole with the net removed to which I have duct taped a rake. It extends out about maybe 25', and when extended, the rake is VERY heavy!! I've been looking through my friend Google's snow roof rakes to see if something like that would be lighter and make the job easier.




Why not just leave the leaves there? you ask. Because it's a metal roof and the decomposing leaves will rust it out.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
Just saying hi as I'm taking a brief break from working on tort enclosures. 
Finally finished insulating the bottom and final touches. 
Final placement on patio and arrangement of brinks for the girls. 
Now I'm going to start caulking and painting as i wait for the heaters, plastic curtains,and the thermostats to come in. 




More to follow


----------



## Jacqui

It's a gorgeous sunny day here, if you like wind. Taking a break for lunch (pizza).


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> Just saying hi as I'm taking a brief break from working on tort enclosures.
> Finally finished insulating the bottom and final touches.
> Final placement on patio and arrangement of brinks for the girls.
> Now I'm going to start caulking and painting as i wait for the heaters, plastic curtains,and the thermostats to come in.
> View attachment 201219
> View attachment 201220
> View attachment 201221
> 
> More to follow




Nicely done!! You have given me some ideas!! 
Please keep us posted or post in the enclosure section for all the newbies!!


----------



## MPRC

Now that I'm mostly caught up on 20 missed pages....hi, hello, I miss you guys. I've had some pretty terrible things happen to me in the last week at the hands of a malicious individual so I have been keeping my head low online because he has somehow figured out where I live and has escalated his attacks. It would be delightful to live in a city with more than 5 cops for 60,000 people. They have been nice about taking reports, but they keep telling me I need to do my own investigation and hand them what they want. =/ I just can't calm my anger or anxiety enough to get anything done around here. 

The tortoises are well, at least I have that going for me.


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Nicely done!! You have given me some ideas!!
> Please keep us posted or post in the enclosure section for all the newbies!!


Thanks!
I will post more pictures tomorrow of the painting and all the entails


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Nicely done!! You have given me some ideas!!
> Please keep us posted or post in the enclosure section for all the newbies!!


Thanks!
I will post more pictures tomorrow of the painting and all the entails


Some pictures of what the three plex looks like closed. 
Mind you the curtains are not installed nor the electrical


----------



## AZtortMom

To give everyone an idea the size of the enclosure, This is Shelly coming out of her spot. She's 70 pounds


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> Just saying hi as I'm taking a brief break from working on tort enclosures.
> Finally finished insulating the bottom and final touches.
> Final placement on patio and arrangement of brinks for the girls.
> Now I'm going to start caulking and painting as i wait for the heaters, plastic curtains,and the thermostats to come in.
> View attachment 201219
> View attachment 201220
> View attachment 201221
> 
> More to follow



Oh wow! That's coming along nicely!


----------



## Yvonne G

I was able to clear the leaves off half of the metal roof. If I start early tomorrow I should be able to finish. They forecast rain either for tonight or tomorrow night. Hopefully it will hold off so I can gather up all those nice dry mulberry leaves to put in tort houses.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Oh wow! That's coming along nicely!


Thanks Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> Now that I'm mostly caught up on 20 missed pages....hi, hello, I miss you guys. I've had some pretty terrible things happen to me in the last week at the hands of a malicious individual so I have been keeping my head low online because he has somehow figured out where I live and has escalated his attacks. It would be delightful to live in a city with more than 5 cops for 60,000 people. They have been nice about taking reports, but they keep telling me I need to do my own investigation and hand them what they want. =/ I just can't calm my anger or anxiety enough to get anything done around here.
> 
> The tortoises are well, at least I have that going for me.



One would hope that his interest would wane eventually. I guess that's not going to be the case.


----------



## Yvonne G

After the tree guy left today I went up to Little Caesars (pizza, pizza!) and bought their new smokehouse pizza. It's b-b-q beef and pork. It wasn't bad, but I won't get it again. I ate three pieces and Misty had two pieces. The rest went into the garbage.

Will is coming next week-end to finish up the leopard pasture fence. Maybe if I work slowly enough on the aldabran fence fix I can Tom Sawyer him into finishing that little project too. Hm-m-m-m come to think of it, I may just have to work slowly on the rest of the leaves on the roof too.

Boy is my body tired! I wish I had a tub in my bathroom. . . but it just has a shower. I have never used anything in the Crystal Shining Bathroom but the toilet and sink. And I've cleaned the tiles in the tub area twice already (and I've lived here about 25 years). It's hard to tell guests to wipe down the tiles after their shower or bath. We have such hard water here that even one shower's worth left on the tiles leaves spots. It's hard work, but a product called Gel-Gloss does a decent job. And it leaves a shine that sort of repels water, but water still leaves spots if not dried off. There's a new product for automotive windshields that repels water. If I can remember it's name, I think I'll give that a try on my bathroom tile.


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening TFO ! ! ! !


----------



## smarch

Hey guys, miss me? 
I'm back, for now at least. Sometimes my life just gets so chaotic I completely forgot how to talk to people, and end up being entirely anti-social. 
I looked back in my last posts here and it looks like everyone knows I had to put my beloved cat Semore down on Halloween, we got the new cat Stache a few days later because the void left was so big, he's doing very well by the way, not afraid to speak up when he's hungry, or thinks he's hungry, or thinks you may be doing anything in regards to food, holy crap from having a cat that never let out a sound unless he was in a car, to having a cat that I swear sometimes meows just to hear himself talk, it's a huge change! 
Well the bad luck continued after I vanished. My car has undoubtedly been a problem for a long time, I left its reliability in the dust sometimes early 2016, but of course it didn't stop me, and of course I ended up buying a project Subaru in August... well I never expected to start a battle with my working car, starting with a misfire (spark plug wire completely shot) which turned into a month long battle with the check engine light for the catalytic converter (turns out the P0420 is very common after a misfire...) well 2 days before Christmas, I went to work after clearing the code for the check engine; and it popped back on on the way to work (we'd replaced the o2 sensor hoping it would fix it, but I almost knew it wasn't going to) got home from work to check the code again, restarted the car, and there was the dreaded knock, sounds like a bearing let go and I finally spun a rod. So long story short, I now have 3 Subarus and yes only one of them works, and I'm now literally drowning in debt. But at least they're all beautiful...


----------



## Yvonne G

How about racing? Still doing that?

I love the reddish colored car.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Jacqui

I wanna come help Noel paint....


----------



## Jacqui

Another beautiful day going into the 70s, of course strong winds too. *sigh*


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> After the tree guy left today I went up to Little Caesars (pizza, pizza!) and bought their new smokehouse pizza. It's b-b-q beef and pork. It wasn't bad, but I won't get it again. I ate three pieces and Misty had two pieces. The rest went into the garbage.
> 
> Will is coming next week-end to finish up the leopard pasture fence. Maybe if I work slowly enough on the aldabran fence fix I can Tom Sawyer him into finishing that little project too. Hm-m-m-m come to think of it, I may just have to work slowly on the rest of the leaves on the roof too.
> 
> Boy is my body tired! I wish I had a tub in my bathroom. . . but it just has a shower. I have never used anything in the Crystal Shining Bathroom but the toilet and sink. And I've cleaned the tiles in the tub area twice already (and I've lived here about 25 years). It's hard to tell guests to wipe down the tiles after their shower or bath. We have such hard water here that even one shower's worth left on the tiles leaves spots. It's hard work, but a product called Gel-Gloss does a decent job. And it leaves a shine that sort of repels water, but water still leaves spots if not dried off. There's a new product for automotive windshields that repels water. If I can remember it's name, I think I'll give that a try on my bathroom tile.



so you suffer instead of taking a hot bath?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> How about racing? Still doing that?
> 
> I love the reddish colored car.



I love 'Stache


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> so you suffer instead of taking a hot bath?



Nah - took a couple Bayer Back and Body tablets, a nice hot shower and sat in the recliner with my Kindle. No suffering involved.

It rained last night, so the leaves are too wet today to move off the roof. Supposed to get up to about 50F today with intermittent rain, so I guess I'm in the house for the day. Will's coming up next week-end so today will be a good day to vacuum and dust and get clean sheets on his bed. I guess "50F" is a good excuse to build a nice fire in the wood stove. It does feel a bit nippy in here this a.m.

Walking by the box turtle yard I noticed a young Florida that stayed in the same spot every time I walked by. So I brought it in, gave it a nice warm soak in Gerber strained carrots and set it up indoors. The eyes are bright and alert, and no dribbly or bubbly nose, but it stays wherever you put it. Doesn't eat. dang it! I hate to lose my Floridas.


----------



## Yvonne G

URG!!! Another I-don't-believe-what-people-are capable-of story:

This gal was out weeding in her garden yesterday. Her house, out in the country, sits back a ways from the road. She heard a car drive up on the street, saw a lady get out and go towards the fence, and heard her husband (?) say, "Just drop it." She walked out there and they were gone by the time she got to the street, and what they dropped was what she thought was a tortoise. Turns out it's a melanistic red ear slider, male. 

There is no water nearby, no canal, no creek, no ponding basin. Of course, if the gal who brought it to me thought it was a tortoise, maybe these jerks did too. Because she lives on the road back into town from a trip up into the foothills, my guess is someone had been up in the foothills for the day, saw the turtle in the road or wherever, picked it up and on the way home with it realized they really didn't want it, so stopped and tossed it. It's not someone's pet, quite wild. Would have gladly bitten off my arm had I allowed it close enough. As it was he kept biting my umbrella handle as I walked back to the house with him.

So now, the gal who no longer takes in water turtles, has added yet another water turtle to the list of things to find homes for.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Top o the marnin' to all you chatters! I saw Sarah lurking around the Forum this a.m. (smarch). I reminded her to come in here and say hello.
> 
> Cyrus went home yesterday. I guess we all have our own ways of parenting, but his mother is quite different. Day before yesterday Cyrus had a bit of a fever and it's cold in the hospital, plus, each room can be controlled by it's inhabitants, so Cy's mom had the climate control turned down. Cy was cold and my daughter reached over to pull up the blanket. His mom said oh no, don't do that. He has to be cold to lose the fever. What? No wonder the poor kid's sick.
> 
> The tree guy is supposed to come over this afternoon to cut off a few large branches from the mulberry tree that shades my garage and tortoise house. I'm unable to rake the leaves off the roof because the branches are touching the roof. That means tomorrow I'll have my work cut out for me. I get so sore climbing up and down the ladder and pulling the rake across the roof. Wish I had more $$ so I could hire it done. I have an extension swimming pool skimmer pole with the net removed to which I have duct taped a rake. It extends out about maybe 25', and when extended, the rake is VERY heavy!! I've been looking through my friend Google's snow roof rakes to see if something like that would be lighter and make the job easier.
> 
> View attachment 201210
> 
> 
> Why not just leave the leaves there? you ask. Because it's a metal roof and the decomposing leaves will rust it out.



use a leaf blower...that's what I do on my roof, only, don't use the ladder on the roof like somebody you know.....lol


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> use a leaf blower...that's what I do on my roof, only, don't use the ladder on the roof like somebody you know.....lol



The only way to position the ladder is on the side of the structure. This means blowing across from one side to the other. Now if I could get up above the structure on the tall side and blow down hill instead of across the angled roof, a leaf blower might work, but blowing across the corrugated roofing from a stationary ladder just doesn't work.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> URG!!! Another I-don't-believe-what-people-are capable-of story:
> 
> This gal was out weeding in her garden yesterday. Her house, out in the country, sits back a ways from the road. She heard a car drive up on the street, saw a lady get out and go towards the fence, and heard her husband (?) say, "Just drop it." She walked out there and they were gone by the time she got to the street, and what they dropped was what she thought was a tortoise. Turns out it's a melanistic red ear slider, male.
> 
> There is no water nearby, no canal, no creek, no ponding basin. Of course, if the gal who brought it to me thought it was a tortoise, maybe these jerks did too. Because she lives on the road back into town from a trip up into the foothills, my guess is someone had been up in the foothills for the day, saw the turtle in the road or wherever, picked it up and on the way home with it realized they really didn't want it, so stopped and tossed it. It's not someone's pet, quite wild. Would have gladly bitten off my arm had I allowed it close enough. As it was he kept biting my umbrella handle as I walked back to the house with him.
> 
> So now, the gal who no longer takes in water turtles, has added yet another water turtle to the list of things to find homes for.



I am safe. I only take females. lol


----------



## Jacqui

I told Yvonne a secret a couple of weeks ago and now it is public knowledge complete with a picture.


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw, how cute! Your daughter is having a cricket!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

. . . or is it a dragon fly nymph?


----------



## Jacqui

On Sundays on my way home after working overnight, I often stop at this great buffet in a small local town. The owner and his parents always greet me warmly. They even worried about me, when I missed about a month. Today I took his mother this bunch of flowers.


I just loved her reaction.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> . . . or is it a dragon fly nymph?



Ummm I choose this option, though I love hearing crickets.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> I told Yvonne a secret a couple if weeks ago and now it is public knowledge complete with a picture.
> 
> View attachment 201301



The original is so much better then this picture of a picture.


----------



## AZtortMom

So here's the process on the triplex..
I was forced to stop because of the wind and my neighbors doing their yard work into the wind...




I was going to be ambitious and and finish wiring up Shelly's condo, but I'm tired. 
She can wait a couple more days


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> URG!!! Another I-don't-believe-what-people-are capable-of story:
> 
> This gal was out weeding in her garden yesterday. Her house, out in the country, sits back a ways from the road. She heard a car drive up on the street, saw a lady get out and go towards the fence, and heard her husband (?) say, "Just drop it." She walked out there and they were gone by the time she got to the street, and what they dropped was what she thought was a tortoise. Turns out it's a melanistic red ear slider, male.
> 
> There is no water nearby, no canal, no creek, no ponding basin. Of course, if the gal who brought it to me thought it was a tortoise, maybe these jerks did too. Because she lives on the road back into town from a trip up into the foothills, my guess is someone had been up in the foothills for the day, saw the turtle in the road or wherever, picked it up and on the way home with it realized they really didn't want it, so stopped and tossed it. It's not someone's pet, quite wild. Would have gladly bitten off my arm had I allowed it close enough. As it was he kept biting my umbrella handle as I walked back to the house with him.
> 
> So now, the gal who no longer takes in water turtles, has added yet another water turtle to the list of things to find homes for.


*sighs and shakes head*


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> How about racing? Still doing that?
> 
> I love the reddish colored car.


I'm signed up to do only 2 events as of right now this year because of the money to do them and because I work weekends so I'd lose money from time off as well as entry fee to the race. But the 2 I'm signed up for are big ones, one is tough ruck, where I'll be carrying 15lbs in my bag for 26.2 miles and if I finish in 9 hours I'll get a Boston Marathon finishers medal. Then the second is the VT Killington Spartan Ultra Beast, basically the race I did last year but this time doing 2 laps in one day... 26+ miles and a whole lot of obstacles. Go hard or go home right!?

I do enjoy the new color to the car, but still miss the old one to death.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> so you suffer instead of taking a hot bath?


Rain-X we use the crap out of it on our rat rods . None of us have windshield wipers. They're why over rated.


----------



## mike taylor

AZtortMom said:


> So here's the process on the triplex..
> I was forced to stop because of the wind and my neighbors doing their yard work into the wind...
> View attachment 201312
> View attachment 201313
> View attachment 201314
> 
> I was going to be ambitious and and finish wiring up Shelly's condo, but I'm tired.
> She can wait a couple more days


Looks good . I've gotta do something else this year for my reds . My enclosures in my shed needs more repairs . I'd like to have them setup like my sulcatas . So they can run around outside on warm days .


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Looks good . I've gotta do something else this year for my reds . My enclosures in my shed needs more repairs . I'd like to have them setup like my sulcatas . So they can run around outside on warm days .


Thanks Mike 
The ladies seem to like it so far. 
I'm sure your reds will enjoy the the upgrade


----------



## Yvonne G

Today the hospital called my grandson and told him to bring my great grandson, Cyrus, back to the hospital. Seems the blood they drew while he was there has grown some bacteria. I'm really losing faith in this hospital. Why did they release him so early? When he got home he obviously was still very sick and achy.



mike taylor said:


> Rain-X we use the crap out of it on our rat rods . None of us have windshield wipers. They're why over rated.



Yah!!!! Rain-X. I'll have to remember that. Thanks.


----------



## mike taylor

You're welcome. When you spray it on spay it thick . Let it sit for a minute then rub it in . Works better than windshield wippers . Almost too good . Makes you think it isn't raining as hard .


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I love 'Stache


He sure is a keeper, a strange one, but definitely fits right in. He frequently chases his tail up and down our staircase, I think it's because it's a dark staircase and his tail is black, we play with him all the time it's just he never gets worn out!! He also enjoys now being able to watch Franklin.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

This is what I woke up to. Evidently the electric went out as there was no heat in my tort house. One of my torts is pretty sick, he sure didn't need to be as cold as he was. Anyhow, nobody can get out on the hiway, so guess I'm stuck


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I told Yvonne a secret a couple of weeks ago and now it is public knowledge complete with a picture.
> 
> View attachment 201301



Yippie!! That is so exciting!!!


----------



## Momof4

This pair of Turkey Vultures have been on our street lately. I finally snapped a pic while still in the car.
I think they are so cool!
Not great pics! I'll try again another time.


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> This is what I woke up to. Evidently the electric went out as there was no heat in my tort house. One of my torts is pretty sick, he sure didn't need to be as cold as he was. Anyhow, nobody can get out on the hiway, so guess I'm stuck
> 
> View attachment 201384



I know those feelings....2 days in a row now. It's already melted here, but everything is wet and mushy. 

@maggie3fan You don't happen to know anyone who would patch and vulcanize practically new tires with 1/2 inch slits in the side walls do you? I'm not ready to toss out the tires that I paid $700 for less than 2000 miles ago yet, but I'm not very optimistic either since I know sidewall repairs are generally frowned upon.


----------



## Jacqui

I am with Jeff in MO.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

You really don't want to mess around with the sidewalls. Funny you bringing that up, I bought tires for the IROC, toyo's or something like that, there were 2 big bubbles on one sidewall and they were too wide to fit in the wheel well, so the guy tells me tough. So he's eating his meals in the Corvallis jail for the next 3 months...but I still didn't get my money or the tires back.


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> I know those feelings....2 days in a row now. It's already melted here, but everything is wet and mushy.
> 
> @maggie3fan You don't happen to know anyone who would patch and vulcanize practically new tires with 1/2 inch slits in the side walls do you? I'm not ready to toss out the tires that I paid $700 for less than 2000 miles ago yet, but I'm not very optimistic either since I know sidewall repairs are generally frowned upon.




Your car insurance doesn't cover vandalism? Bummer. 



Jacqui said:


> I am with Jeff in MO.



Oh, lordy, lordy!!!!! Who is watching all the kids? How long will you be gone? But how nice that you get to spend time with him. Where's the student?


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> You really don't want to mess around with the sidewalls. Funny you bringing that up, I bought tires for the IROC, toyo's or something like that, there were 2 big bubbles on one sidewall and they were too wide to fit in the wheel well, so the guy tells me tough. So he's eating his meals in the Corvallis jail for the next 3 months...but I still didn't get my money or the tires back.



I think I'm going to look into the feasibility of hot patching and running tubes. I really wish this had happened sooner as until recently I was in need of new tires anyway.


----------



## Jacqui

Lunch at Lambert's, home of the tossed rolls.

Fried okra, one of the sides that they come around with. Also my tossed roll.



Maggie, don't look. My lunch of beef liver and onions, cucumbers & onions and pickled beets.


----------



## Jacqui

They are a bit further into the season down here in Missouri.


----------



## Jacqui

As soon as Jeff gets out of WalMart, I will be starting my long drive home.


----------



## Yvonne G

Be safe, Jacqui!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> As soon as Jeff gets out of WalMart, I will be starting my long drive home.




Did Jeff get his award today?


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> Lunch at Lambert's, home of the tossed rolls.
> View attachment 201470
> Fried okra, one of the sides that they come around with. Also my tossed roll.
> View attachment 201471
> 
> 
> Maggie, don't look. My lunch of beef liver and onions, cucumbers & onions and pickled beets.
> View attachment 201473


I've been there! It's fun.


----------



## Big Charlie

MPRC said:


> Now that I'm mostly caught up on 20 missed pages....hi, hello, I miss you guys. I've had some pretty terrible things happen to me in the last week at the hands of a malicious individual so I have been keeping my head low online because he has somehow figured out where I live and has escalated his attacks. It would be delightful to live in a city with more than 5 cops for 60,000 people. They have been nice about taking reports, but they keep telling me I need to do my own investigation and hand them what they want. =/ I just can't calm my anger or anxiety enough to get anything done around here.
> 
> The tortoises are well, at least I have that going for me.


I'm sorry this is happening to you. Is it the same person who was harassing you on etsy? Can you report him to IC3? https://www.ic3.gov/default.aspx
Can you give me the etsy name and/or real name of the individual so I make sure I don't do business with them?


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> After the tree guy left today I went up to Little Caesars (pizza, pizza!) and bought their new smokehouse pizza. It's b-b-q beef and pork. It wasn't bad, but I won't get it again. I ate three pieces and Misty had two pieces. The rest went into the garbage.
> 
> Will is coming next week-end to finish up the leopard pasture fence. Maybe if I work slowly enough on the aldabran fence fix I can Tom Sawyer him into finishing that little project too. Hm-m-m-m come to think of it, I may just have to work slowly on the rest of the leaves on the roof too.
> 
> Boy is my body tired! I wish I had a tub in my bathroom. . . but it just has a shower. I have never used anything in the Crystal Shining Bathroom but the toilet and sink. And I've cleaned the tiles in the tub area twice already (and I've lived here about 25 years). It's hard to tell guests to wipe down the tiles after their shower or bath. We have such hard water here that even one shower's worth left on the tiles leaves spots. It's hard work, but a product called Gel-Gloss does a decent job. And it leaves a shine that sort of repels water, but water still leaves spots if not dried off. There's a new product for automotive windshields that repels water. If I can remember it's name, I think I'll give that a try on my bathroom tile.


I couldn't live without a bathtub. I take a bath every night. My neighbor was so proud to show me that he got rid of his bathtub because "no one uses them anyway."


----------



## Yvonne G

In order to conserve water I went to showering many years ago. I only turn on the water to get wet, then I turn it on again to wash the soap off. I only use a very small amount of water that way.


----------



## MPRC

Big Charlie said:


> I'm sorry this is happening to you. Is it the same person who was harassing you on etsy? Can you report him to IC3? https://www.ic3.gov/default.aspx
> Can you give me the etsy name and/or real name of the individual so I make sure I don't do business with them?



Nah, the lady on etsy was nuts, but she's also several states away. I am 97% sure I know how is behind the vandalism and it is a personal vendetta that I am honestly a blameless victim in. It'd be nice if he got a new hobby.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Did Jeff get his award today?



He got it Monday night.


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> I've been there! It's fun.



I love it and make sure to always go there when I'm in Springfield. Fun and great food, always.


----------



## Yvonne G

I took in another 'found' tortoise today. This one was found last summer walking along a rural highway with no houses nearby. He has a BIG fiberglass patch on his carapace. I put up an ad on Craigslist, but I fear it's been too long for his owners to still be watching the ads. Someone spent a lot of money to fix this guy. It's a shame if they don't see my ad.




Because they found him in the country, the people who found him didn't try to find his owner, but kept him and even allowed him to hibernate. Other than being VERY cold, he seems healthy enough, but not much meat on his bones. I only hope an infection isn't growing under that patch.

I just may decide to keep him a year or so to make sure he's going to be ok. (It takes infection a long time to grow in these situations)


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I took in another 'found' tortoise today. This one was found last summer walking along a rural highway with no houses nearby. He has a BIG fiberglass patch on his carapace. I put up an ad on Craigslist, but I fear it's been too long for his owners to still be watching the ads. Someone spent a lot of money to fix this guy. It's a shame if they don't see my ad.
> 
> View attachment 201586
> 
> 
> Because they found him in the country, the people who found him didn't try to find his owner, but kept him and even allowed him to hibernate. Other than being VERY cold, he seems healthy enough, but not much meat on his bones. I only hope an infection isn't growing under that patch.
> 
> I just may decide to keep him a year or so to make sure he's going to be ok. (It takes infection a long time to grow in these situations)



Awe, what a cutie!! 
It's too bad they didn't try. They could have called different vets in the area because no vet could forget patching!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Awe, what a cutie!!
> It's too bad they didn't try. They could have called different vets in the area because no vet could forget patching!



If I had a Reedley phone book, I could make some calls, but I don't have one. I'm going to go ask my friend, Google, and see what he can come up with.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, because Reedley is such a small town, there are only two vets there, and neither of them patched a tortoise. Damn. But it was a good suggestion.


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> Well, because Reedley is such a small town, there are only two vets there, and neither of them patched a tortoise. Damn. But it was a good suggestion.



It might not hurt to call some of the vets in Fresno and possibly the nearest vet colleges. If you need help rounding up numbers or email addresses let me know and I'll put some time into it.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Well, because Reedley is such a small town, there are only two vets there, and neither of them patched a tortoise. Damn. But it was a good suggestion.


Sorry for my bad vibes or bad thoughts,........How sure are we that the fiberglass on the back are not some sort of abuse?

If this poor thing received his/her "injury" from a dog bites or running over by a car, which is most common type of injuries nowadays, (unless it's from a plow, like one of your original gopher tortoise) , the injury shouldn't be right on the top/center. Is this transparent enough to see the "damaged/repaired " area?


----------



## Yvonne G

No, the patch is very thick. I wondered what could have happened too. Maybe something was dropped on the shell??? There is no injury on the plastron, so it wasn't a squished type thing.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> No, the patch is very thick. I wondered what could have happened too. Maybe something was dropped on the shell??? There is no injury on the plastron, so it wasn't a squished type thing.


I hope it's not a case of abuse also.

So what a normal repair procedure goes?? after the injury healed? Can a vet remove the fiberglass patch? or this patch will be a permanent thing on the shell? can this fiberglass patch restrict the future growth of his/hers carapace? Or this is a adult already? Just wondering......


----------



## Yvonne G

No, he has quite a bit of growing to do. It's old school to use fiberglass to patch broken shells. It is now thought that this sort of patch might trap germs inside. They use a less permanent solution now-a-days. This stuff is really stuck hard to the shell. If it weren't so tight, the shell underneath could keep growing and eventually the seal would be broken and the patch would come off, but I don't know if that can happen on this one. As I don't know how long it's been on there, I have no way of knowing if the injury has healed or not.

A few months ago I took in one that had been patched with Bondo. That was Bondo, James Bondo. I kept him. The bondo is slightly pliable and I've been able to pick at it, getting quite a bit off. But there's no picking at this fiberglass. It's hard as a rock and stuck tighter than a tick!


----------



## bouaboua

Thanks Yvonne.

So....Best wishes to this little one. Happy living under your care! ! !


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> No, he has quite a bit of growing to do. It's old school to use fiberglass to patch broken shells. It is now thought that this sort of patch might trap germs inside. They use a less permanent solution now-a-days. This stuff is really stuck hard to the shell. If it weren't so tight, the shell underneath could keep growing and eventually the seal would be broken and the patch would come off, but I don't know if that can happen on this one. As I don't know how long it's been on there, I have no way of knowing if the injury has healed or not.
> 
> A few months ago I took in one that had been patched with Bondo. That was Bondo, James Bondo. I kept him. The bondo is slightly pliable and I've been able to pick at it, getting quite a bit off. But there's no picking at this fiberglass. It's hard as a rock and stuck tighter than a tick!


I wonder if the fiberglass conducts heat differently than the original shell. Could it be preventing him getting as warm as he could?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I took in another 'found' tortoise today. This one was found last summer walking along a rural highway with no houses nearby. He has a BIG fiberglass patch on his carapace. I put up an ad on Craigslist, but I fear it's been too long for his owners to still be watching the ads. Someone spent a lot of money to fix this guy. It's a shame if they don't see my ad.
> 
> View attachment 201586
> 
> 
> Because they found him in the country, the people who found him didn't try to find his owner, but kept him and even allowed him to hibernate. Other than being VERY cold, he seems healthy enough, but not much meat on his bones. I only hope an infection isn't growing under that patch.
> 
> I just may decide to keep him a year or so to make sure he's going to be ok. (It takes infection a long time to grow in these situations)



How neat! I find those repair jobs interesting, never having gotten to see one hands on.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Sorry for my bad vibes or bad thoughts,........How sure are we that the fiberglass on the back are not some sort of abuse?
> 
> If this poor thing received his/her "injury" from a dog bites or running over by a car, which is most common type of injuries nowadays, (unless it's from a plow, like one of your original gopher tortoise) , the injury shouldn't be right on the top/center. Is this transparent enough to see the "damaged/repaired " area?



I had a box turtle who had appearantly a cow step on him. Wild turtle and the wound was old, but the damage looked exactly the shape for a hoof.


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> I wonder if the fiberglass conducts heat differently than the original shell. Could it be preventing him getting as warm as he could?



good question! As were Steven's.


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> I hope it's not a case of abuse also.
> 
> So what a normal repair procedure goes?? after the injury healed? Can a vet remove the fiberglass patch? or this patch will be a permanent thing on the shell? can this fiberglass patch restrict the future growth of his/hers carapace? Or this is a adult already? Just wondering......



I was wondering if it would restrict his shell growth to Steven!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning! *yawns*


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Morning! *yawns*


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 201640



You too?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> You too?



Yes, the stupid kitty was up at 4am wanting to play and messing with the dog who growls at him! 
I almost got up but decided to kick him out and try to go back to sleep.


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> I wonder if the fiberglass conducts heat differently than the original shell. Could it be preventing him getting as warm as he could?



That's a good question. I don't know. Yesterday I set him down under the light after I got his new home set up and when I went back in a few minutes to check on him he hadn't moved. I put my hand on his carapace and it was too hot for me to leave my hand there - way too hot. I moved him and raised the light. I can see how they get burned, if he couldn't feel that heat.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> That's a good question. I don't know. Yesterday I set him down under the light after I got his new home set up and when I went back in a few minutes to check on him he hadn't moved. I put my hand on his carapace and it was too hot for me to leave my hand there - way too hot. I moved him and raised the light. I can see how they get burned, if he couldn't feel that heat.



darn


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone
Some pics of the enclosures.
I've done some on Shelly's condo. Moe and Jays is left. I have to put the thermometer in Shelly's still and take it for a test spin before she's allowed to take residence.





The curtains are due in today


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> Some pics of the enclosures.
> I've done some on Shelly's condo. Moe and Jays is left. I have to put the thermometer in Shelly's still and take it for a test spin before she's allowed to take residence.
> View attachment 201660
> View attachment 201661
> View attachment 201662
> View attachment 201663
> 
> The curtains are due in today



I wanna see ya "spin" it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Final revisions to Shelly's condo. I'm finally happy with it. 





Still waiting on the curtains


----------



## AZtortMom

And now the work begin on Jay's..


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> That's a good question. I don't know. Yesterday I set him down under the light after I got his new home set up and when I went back in a few minutes to check on him he hadn't moved. I put my hand on his carapace and it was too hot for me to leave my hand there - way too hot. I moved him and raised the light. I can see how they get burned, if he couldn't feel that heat.


I was thinking the fiberglass might actually get hotter than his shell.


----------



## AZtortMom

She's inspecting my work


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> Some pics of the enclosures.
> I've done some on Shelly's condo. Moe and Jays is left. I have to put the thermometer in Shelly's still and take it for a test spin before she's allowed to take residence.
> View attachment 201660
> View attachment 201661
> View attachment 201662
> View attachment 201663
> 
> The curtains are due in today


Very nice! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> She's inspecting my work
> View attachment 201712


Passed??


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Passed??


Yes


----------



## AZtortMom

This one is just waiting for curtains now


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Friday! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning guys!


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> She's inspecting my work
> View attachment 201712




I'm sharing these with my husband because it's time to build one for ours! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Yvonne G

I've just about had it with yard inspections. I'm about ready to give up this whole rescue thing.

I made an appointment for 10a this a.m. It's clear on the other side of Fresno from me. If I were leaving from my house it would take me about 45 minutes to drive there. But Friday is my errand day, so I didn't leave from my house. I ran a few errands in Clovis, then at 9a I headed over there.

I arrived at 9:30a. There were three or four large, full grown pit bulls fenced in the front yard - between me and the front door. I stood there outside the gate for about 5 minutes hoping the dogs would bark and alert the owners, but all they did was raise their hackles and growl.

Granted, I was early, but wouldn't you think you'd be keeping an eye out for visitors or else put the dogs up? I can't afford to go over there again, it costs too much to drive my truck over there. So I told her no dice on the phone. She said she was watching for me. Yeah, right.

I've scheduled two inspections for tomorrow, 10a and 11a. Hopefully I'll be successful this time.


----------



## AZtortMom

Well day one on the test run of Shelly's and Moe's enclosures  
Thank goodness it's getting warm in AZ. 
Thermometers tells exactly how good or bad your work is  
Fortunately mine wasn't too bad. The temps were at 79 and I'm aiming for 80's. Some caulking and window seals I think did the trick. Especially around Shelly's door and lid. Tonight is round 2


----------



## AZtortMom

Shelly goes in as soon as she goes outside in the morning. 
If things go ok tonight, she may stay in it tomorrow
Btw, the curtains came in today


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I've just about had it with yard inspections. I'm about ready to give up this whole rescue thing.
> 
> I made an appointment for 10a this a.m. It's clear on the other side of Fresno from me. If I were leaving from my house it would take me about 45 minutes to drive there. But Friday is my errand day, so I didn't leave from my house. I ran a few errands in Clovis, then at 9a I headed over there.
> 
> I arrived at 9:30a. There were three or four large, full grown pit bulls fenced in the front yard - between me and the front door. I stood there outside the gate for about 5 minutes hoping the dogs would bark and alert the owners, but all they did was raise their hackles and growl.
> 
> Granted, I was early, but wouldn't you think you'd be keeping an eye out for visitors or else put the dogs up? I can't afford to go over there again, it costs too much to drive my truck over there. So I told her no dice on the phone. She said she was watching for me. Yeah, right.
> 
> I've scheduled two inspections for tomorrow, 10a and 11a. Hopefully I'll be successful this time.



Better luck tomorrow.


----------



## jaizei

idk if i've mentioned this before, but apparently the Internet thinks that I'm about to turn 65. Kinda explains all of the junk mail for Medicare and funeral homes.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> idk if i've mentioned this before, but apparently the Internet thinks that I'm about to turn 65. Kinda explains all of the junk mail for Medicare and funeral homes.



I started getting that stuff when I turned 50, so you're coming late to the game.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Guess I'll say good friday to ya all. I'm Yvonne's sister, some of you know me. So Good morning....


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Guess I'll say good friday to ya all. I'm Yvonne's sister, some of you know me. So Good morning....



I hate to be the bearer of bad news, Maggie, but today is Saturday! 

. . . and a very good morning to you!


----------



## MPRC

Guess who's transmission crapped out the first time driving after replacing the slashed tires?


----------



## Big Charlie

MPRC said:


> Guess who's transmission crapped out the first time driving after replacing the slashed tires?


Oh no! The bad luck never ends.


----------



## Big Charlie

jaizei said:


> idk if i've mentioned this before, but apparently the Internet thinks that I'm about to turn 65. Kinda explains all of the junk mail for Medicare and funeral homes.


We get tons of hearing aid ads, written if very large print. They figure if you're going deaf you probably can't see well either.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Guess I'll say good friday to ya all. I'm Yvonne's sister, some of you know me. So Good morning....



lol! Hi Maggie! Your girls say, "Hi!". Queenie is pouring because I won't take her out. She was spoiled by a couple of warm days.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Guess who's transmission crapped out the first time driving after replacing the slashed tires?



Sorry, things seem to be still in a bad swing for you.


----------



## Jacqui

I just had lunch with my daughter and her husband. Best thing about having babies, is they grow up into neat adults you can spend enjoyable time with.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, Maggie, but today is Saturday!
> 
> . . . and a very good morning to you!



In my world it's usually Wednesday. Nothing is normal now. I'm just not even the same


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I just had lunch with my daughter and her husband. Best thing about having babies, is they grow up into neat adults you can spend enjoyable time with.



You sure never met my family......It makes me feel good to hear to talk about how nice your kids are....

My great-granddaughter was born day before Christmas.... Kira
I actually didn't believe I was old enough for that. Just guess I'm gonna have to take another look at this situation......


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I've just about had it with yard inspections. I'm about ready to give up this whole rescue thing.
> 
> I made an appointment for 10a this a.m. It's clear on the other side of Fresno from me. If I were leaving from my house it would take me about 45 minutes to drive there. But Friday is my errand day, so I didn't leave from my house. I ran a few errands in Clovis, then at 9a I headed over there.
> 
> I arrived at 9:30a. There were three or four large, full grown pit bulls fenced in the front yard - between me and the front door. I stood there outside the gate for about 5 minutes hoping the dogs would bark and alert the owners, but all they did was raise their hackles and growl.
> 
> Granted, I was early, but wouldn't you think you'd be keeping an eye out for visitors or else put the dogs up? I can't afford to go over there again, it costs too much to drive my truck over there. So I told her no dice on the phone. She said she was watching for me. Yeah, right.
> 
> I've scheduled two inspections for tomorrow, 10a and 11a. Hopefully I'll be successful this time.




How frustrating! I know you don't like driving that far!! 
Glad you told them no! 
Good luck with the next two!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Sorry, things seem to be still in a bad swing for you.



I have a friend here who just finished restoring an old Bug. It looks real nice and has an electric heater and a good motor. He might take a down payment and payments, let me know if you're interested. Actually I'm interested. I figure something like that might keep me from being killed in a high speed crash. Or drive me crazy going so slow.  Altho I think he said it has a 1200 engine


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I have a friend here who just finished restoring an old Bug. It looks real nice and has an electric heater and a good motor. He might take a down payment and payments, let me know if you're interested. Actually I'm interested. I figure something like that might keep me from being killed in a high speed crash. Or drive me crazy going so slow.  Altho I think he said it has a 1200 engine



Oh wow, an old bug! Something I always wanted. lol


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> You sure never met my family......It makes me feel good to hear to talk about how nice your kids are....
> 
> My great-granddaughter was born day before Christmas.... Kira
> I actually didn't believe I was old enough for that. Just guess I'm gonna have to take another look at this situation......



Jeff has eight great grandkids. The oldest two could actually start having kids, not that we want children to be having babies.


----------



## mike taylor

Babies coming out to Sun themselves. Reds outside of their winter house eating clovers .


----------



## mike taylor

Rat rod build . Got the rear end four linked and motor installed today . Tomorrow will run break and fuel lines . Then get the cab welded in place .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Waking up to this is much better than the snow.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Rat rod build . Got the rear end four linked and motor installed today . Tomorrow will run break and fuel lines . Then get the cab welded in place .



I'm having a rat rod too. Started taking off the ground effects, some guy's gonna cut off my catalytic converter next week. Found 3 mismatched 15 inch wheels I hope will fit. Taking out the back seat next week too....


----------



## mike taylor

Why you doing all that ? I found a lady on line crazier than you about your car . She's has a 57 Cheney Bellaire two door hard top no b- post car since 57 . It's her daily diver . Crazy how many people can say that .


----------



## Big Charlie

mike taylor said:


> Babies coming out to Sun themselves. Reds outside of their winter house eating clovers .


Those babies are so cute. It makes me want one.


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> I just had lunch with my daughter and her husband. Best thing about having babies, is they grow up into neat adults you can spend enjoyable time with.


I'm still waiting for that day. They are all adults, but most of the time we only hear from them when they have some problem they want us to solve.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Look this was me!!!! Not bad uh!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Why you doing all that ? I found a lady on line crazier than you about your car . She's has a 57 Cheney Bellaire two door hard top no b- post car since 57 . It's her daily diver . Crazy how many people can say that .




Well, there's her and me......there's no point in having a halfassed junky car. I may as well go all the way. I'm not going to drive a car missing paint and no matching wheels, bad brakes, (think a pad is broken) I have loved this car for 28 years. My family hates it. (Y don't care). I guess it's time I look for assisted living place and get rid of car and animals.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
Shelly's enclosure passed the heat test! Yay! Now time for the curtains to be installed
I think I will work on the other enclosures though.


----------



## MPRC

Big Charlie said:


> Oh no! The bad luck never ends.





Jacqui said:


> Sorry, things seem to be still in a bad swing for you.



My theory is that I had to have been someone terrible in a past life. Like serial killer/evil dictator status. Now I have a massive karmic deficit. I tried to see if anyone died the year I was born who fit the bill and didn't come up with much. The only quirky one was L. Ron Hubbard.  

Right now we are in limbo. No way to fix all the tires, no way to fix the transmission in a timely manner and still no word on when we can start the REAL process of buying the house that we are in love with and on the very cusp of being able to afford. Sitting in limbo is really distressing while we are on high alert about the vandalism and on a ramen diet to build up our funds. 

Hurry up and WAIT is the worst! 




Big Charlie said:


> We get tons of hearing aid ads, written if very large print. They figure if you're going deaf you probably can't see well either.



Facebook thinks my uterus should be for rent, it keeps asking me to sign up to be a surrogate. Apparently I'm in 'prime' incubator range. That along with tons of 'baby' things. Ummm...no thanks. It's admirable, but the idea of any pregnancy freaks me out. No kiddos for me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> I guess it's time I look for assisted living place and get rid of car and animals.


 
?!!!?


----------



## Yvonne G

The 7 day forecast calls for night time temps to be 50 or above every night, so it's time to unblock the doors to the hibernaculums. Tomorrow I'll be getting up the three CDTs that are in freezers in the old house. This adds more to the tortoises looking for homes. I placed the sulcata and I have two CDTs besides the hibernating ones left to go. Oh, plus two male Russians. I got an awful lot of responses to my ad on Facebook (there's a for sale spot for my area code and that's where I put the ad), but even though I said in the ad to call me, everyone said, "I messaged you." Well, dang it, I have all that crap turned off. I don't want messages. I wanted them to call me. So I returned the few calls I got and placed the sulcata and two CDTs that way. I think tomorrow I'll put up an ad on craigslist. But yard inspections are getting me down.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Well, there's her and me......there's no point in having a halfassed junky car. I may as well go all the way. I'm not going to drive a car missing paint and no matching wheels, bad brakes, (think a pad is broken) I have loved this car for 28 years. My family hates it. (Y don't care). I guess it's time I look for assisted living place and get rid of car and animals.



stop with the crazy talk!


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> My theory is that I had to have been someone terrible in a past life. Like serial killer/evil dictator status. Now I have a massive karmic deficit. I tried to see if anyone died the year I was born who fit the bill and didn't come up with much. The only quirky one was L. Ron Hubbard.
> 
> Right now we are in limbo. No way to fix all the tires, no way to fix the transmission in a timely manner and still no word on when we can start the REAL process of buying the house that we are in love with and on the very cusp of being able to afford. Sitting in limbo is really distressing while we are on high alert about the vandalism and on a ramen diet to build up our funds.
> 
> Hurry up and WAIT is the worst!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook thinks my uterus should be for rent, it keeps asking me to sign up to be a surrogate. Apparently I'm in 'prime' incubator range. That along with tons of 'baby' things. Ummm...no thanks. It's admirable, but the idea of any pregnancy freaks me out. No kiddos for me.



might be a way to raise money for a house. lol


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> The 7 day forecast calls for night time temps to be 50 or above every night, so it's time to unblock the doors to the hibernaculums. Tomorrow I'll be getting up the three CDTs that are in freezers in the old house. This adds more to the tortoises looking for homes. I placed the sulcata and I have two CDTs besides the hibernating ones left to go. Oh, plus two male Russians. I got an awful lot of responses to my ad on Facebook (there's a for sale spot for my area code and that's where I put the ad), but even though I said in the ad to call me, everyone said, "I messaged you." Well, dang it, I have all that crap turned off. I don't want messages. I wanted them to call me. So I returned the few calls I got and placed the sulcata and two CDTs that way. I think tomorrow I'll put up an ad on craigslist. But yard inspections are getting me down.



But you did get the first bunch out to new homes? so congrats on that part atleast.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning gang! It's cold and windy again today. Both the wind gusts and the temps are in the low 30s.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff was suppose to be home today, but now are looking at tomorrow unless the winter storm keeps him locked down.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## MPRC

Cooooofffffeeeee.......


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> But you did get the first bunch out to new homes? so congrats on that part atleast.



Not really. I have two male Russians and two 9 year old desert tortoises left out of that bunch. This a.m. I got the three rescue CDTs out of their hibernation box, and they're a whole lot smaller than I remembered. I think she told me they were about 10 years old, but memory is failing. I wrote about them here when I got them and remarked they were so small for their age. I soaked them and put them out into their quarantine yard. They made it through the winter in fine shape. One of them has an extra scute, so I'm keeping that one. The smallest one is promised, that leaves only one to find a home for.

It's a damn good thing I opened my desert tortoises' shelter this a.m. One of them had tried to climb the wood that's blocking the door and I found her on her back. She was cold, naturally, but still alive, thank goodness. No telling how long she had been on her back.



Jacqui said:


> Jeff was suppose to be home today, but now are looking at tomorrow unless the winter storm keeps him locked down.



Doctor's appointments?


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> Cooooofffffeeeee.......



Looks like coffee zombies to me. Thank goodness I've never acquired that habit!


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like coffee zombies to me. Thank goodness I've never acquired that habit!



I like coffee, but caffeine destroys me. I get all jumpy and jittery so I do decaf or half caf.


----------



## MPRC

Guys...I have eggs and I'm completely unprepared. Anyone had luck leaving them in the dirt and monitoring temps and humidity in a closed chamber type setting? I posted an actual thread about incubation and moving and whatnot, but I wouldn't mind your casual pretend chat style 2 cents.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> stop with the crazy talk!



not crazy, ....reality


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> Guys...I have eggs and I'm completely unprepared. Anyone had luck leaving them in the dirt and monitoring temps and humidity in a closed chamber type setting? I posted an actual thread about incubation and moving and whatnot, but I wouldn't mind your casual pretend chat style 2 cents.
> View attachment 202022
> 
> View attachment 202023



I have a really nice incubator....ya want me to bring it to ya?


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> I have a really nice incubator....ya want me to bring it to ya?



We might be able to catch lunch or something this week - what is your availability? 

Currently I just have them in the dirt and they are sitting around 89 degrees and 80% humidity so I think they are okay where they are sitting right now. I'm debating just leaving them in the dirt and seeing what happens since we will be moving and having a bunch of stuff going on. 

Has anyone had luck with that? How warm is too warm?


----------



## mike taylor

That's pretty much how mother nature does it . That's how I hatched my little red foot by accident.


----------



## Jacqui

I am waiting to get in for my chest xray. In order to go on a shot, they have to be sure I don't have tb.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I am waiting to get in for my chest xray. In order to go on a shot, they have to be sure I don't have tb.



"In order to go on a shot"????? I don't understand.

I took in 2017 rescue #9 this a.m.

It's a 10 year old CDT, and he is just absolutely perfect as far as shape goes. He's small for 10, but he was kept with an adult male, so I think that explains his size. He's a beauty. The only thing is the larger male was tested for micoplasma and tested positive. This guy, Herman, doesn't have symptoms, but chances are good he also has it now.

Herman has had an ongoing eye problem (looks fine right now, though)so I won't be able to adopt him out for a while until I'm sure the eye is ok.


----------



## Jacqui

For my eczema, it has gone balistic again. They want me to go on a twice monthly shot. Had to get blood work done and a chest xray. Once they decide IF I can go on the shot, then they have to find a way for me to afford it.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff's home!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Jeff's home!



Yippie!!! Enjoy your time together! Where you guys gonna eat?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> "In order to go on a shot"????? I don't understand.
> 
> I took in 2017 rescue #9 this a.m.
> 
> It's a 10 year old CDT, and he is just absolutely perfect as far as shape goes. He's small for 10, but he was kept with an adult male, so I think that explains his size. He's a beauty. The only thing is the larger male was tested for micoplasma and tested positive. This guy, Herman, doesn't have symptoms, but chances are good he also has it now.
> 
> Herman has had an ongoing eye problem (looks fine right now, though)so I won't be able to adopt him out for a while until I'm sure the eye is ok.
> 
> View attachment 202095
> View attachment 202096




What's microplasma?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Yippie!!! Enjoy your time together! Where you guys gonna eat?



lol Mexican since the bar's kitchen is closed from 2-4


----------



## Jacqui

I guess I really should have called what I have psoriasis, not eczema.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I guess I really should have called what I have psoriasis, not eczema.




Doesn't sound fun at all? Does it hurt or itch?


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone




Hi Noel! 

It's been so quiet in here


----------



## Momof4

Can anyone ID this guy with this pic? My friend found it on her horse ranch.


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> Can anyone ID this guy with this pic? My friend found it on her horse ranch.


----------



## bouaboua

On my way home! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> On my way home! ! ! ! !



Yippee! Your wife must be so excited!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> What's microplasma?



I spelled it wrong. It's mycoplasma. It's a bad disease that is killing off the native desert tortoises:

"Tortoise mycoplasmosis is one of the most extensively characterized infectious diseases of chelonians. A 1989 outbreak of upper respiratory tract disease (URTD) in free-ranging Agassiz's desert tortoises (_Gopherus agassizii_) brought together an investigative team of researchers, diagnosticians, pathologists, immunologists and clinicians from multiple institutions and agencies. Electron microscopic studies of affected tortoises revealed a microorganism in close association with the nasal mucosa that subsequently was identified as a new species, _Mycoplasma agassizii_. Over the next 24 years, a second causative agent, _Mycoplasma testudineum_, was discovered, the geographic distribution and host range of tortoise mycoplasmosis were expanded, diagnostic tests were developed and refined for antibody and pathogen detection, transmission studies confirmed the pathogenicity of the original _M. agassizii_ isolate, clinical (and subclinical) disease and laboratory abnormalities were characterized, many extrinsic and predisposing factors were found to play a role in morbidity and mortality associated with mycoplasmal infection, and social behavior was implicated in disease transmission.

The translation of scientific research into management decisions has sometimes led to undesirable outcomes, such as euthanasia of clinically healthy tortoises. In this article, we review and assess current research on tortoise mycoplasmosis, arguably the most important chronic infectious disease of wild and captive North American and European tortoises, and update the implications for management and conservation of tortoises in the wild."


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Doesn't sound fun at all? Does it hurt or itch?



Some of both. Not a comfortable thing. I just learned the other day at the Dr appt that it can also cause fluid build ups, which can hurt the heart and/or make joints hurt. The Dr thinks some of my pains may lesson or even dispear, if I get on this shot program.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 202123



My best guess is Actinemys marmorata - western pond turtle. They're protected. Best thing to do with it is try to find a water source nearby and put him back (a ponding basin, a creek, etc.)

This time of year the males wander away from their water area searching for females, and the females are out looking for good nesting sites.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> On my way home! ! ! ! !



Yea!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone



*waves* at the beautiful lady.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> My best guess is Actinemys marmorata - western pond turtle. They're protected. Best thing to do with it is try to find a water source nearby and put him back (a ponding basin, a creek, etc.)
> 
> This time of year the males wander away from their water area searching for females, and the females are out looking for good nesting sites.




Ugh! She stuck in the garden because there's lots to eat there!
I tried to get better pics but she didn't take any.


----------



## Momof4

Here's a couple more pictures.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *waves* at the beautiful lady.


*waves back at gorgeous lady*


----------



## Maggie Cummings

x


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Yea!!!!


Not happening........

One of my Chinese VISA has expired, it will take a week to receive a new one. So, I'm stranded here. It is my mistake, I didn't pay enough attention. My bad~~


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Ugh! She stuck in the garden because there's lots to eat there!
> I tried to get better pics but she didn't take any.



Water turtles can't swallow food unless they are submerged, so being in the garden, it's not going to eat. After seeing the pictures you posted on the other thread, I'm changing my guess to melanistic RES. Not native to Calif. and illegal to put back into the wild or release it.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Not happening........
> 
> One of my Chinese VISA has expired, it will take a week to receive a new one. So, I'm stranded here. It is my mistake, I didn't pay enough attention. My bad~~



OMG, Steven! Stranded for a week??? Yipes!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Morning, Noel!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Not happening........
> 
> One of my Chinese VISA has expired, it will take a week to receive a new one. So, I'm stranded here. It is my mistake, I didn't pay enough attention. My bad~~



bummer!


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie, I went to the post office and found Queenie's package.  Can't wait to see it on her


----------



## MPRC

What do you guys do once you feel yourself slip-sliding toward depression? Once I hit rock bottom nothing productive is going to happen, but I think I am headed downhill and I'd love to hear what cheers you up on a personal level. (I've read all the "Go exercise and call your mom" articles). 

I really enjoy going out to the coast and picking up pretty rocks and shells along the beach, but that's not a possibility any time soon.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> What do you guys do once you feel yourself slip-sliding toward depression? Once I hit rock bottom nothing productive is going to happen, but I think I am headed downhill and I'd love to hear what cheers you up on a personal level. (I've read all the "Go exercise and call your mom" articles).
> 
> I really enjoy going out to the coast and picking up pretty rocks and shells along the beach, but that's not a possibility any time soon.



Why not???I have a car that could fly if it had wings. I LOVE to go places, I love to drive. You ought to think on it, don't be making me go by myself.....I'm bored as s***.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Maggie, I went to the post office and found Queenie's package.  Can't wait to see it on her



Do tell!!1


----------



## smarch

I think my friends cat likes me. She did this last time I saw her a bunch of months ago too. Such a sweetie.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MPRC said:


> We might be able to catch lunch or something this week - what is your availability?


 Sorry if I've made this sentence/question before, but whereabouts in Oregon are you? I live east of Silverton in the foothills which is east of Salem. I, too have an incubator I could loan you. The one I'm thinking of is a Hovabator that I'm pretty 
sure Maggie gave me about 3 years ago. 
Thursday, if Paypal works correctly I intend on heading down to Lennon and picking up a leopard and I'm thinking we possibly could meet for some strong, caffeine induced, hot beverage. 
Let me know one way or the other. You could send me a pm. And thing on it, I may have available a styrofoam homemade incubator out in the barn that you could keep. The buddy that gave it to me said it would hold some huge amount of ball python eggs. He was pushing on me, I don't need it, so I be fine passing it on to use/keep. Heckfire I'll even run a performance test on for ya beforehand. Again, let me know.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> I think my PAST cat liked me. Such a sweetie.
> View attachment 202227


Here I was too slow with dinner…


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
All the girls are occupying their condos. They are really enjoying them 
I will do the final touches on the condos like final coat of paint and weather stripping. 
The misting system will go up this week
I think I'm going through a little withdrawals with them outside full time..weird


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> All the girls are occupying their condos. They are really enjoying them
> I will do the final touches on the condos like final coat of paint and weather stripping.
> The misting system will go up this week
> I think I'm going through a little withdrawals with them outside full time..weird



Time for a hatchling....


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Time for a hatchling....


Oh goodness!
I would love a red foot...


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Oh goodness!
> I would love a red foot...



So get one! Treat yourself.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> So get one! Treat yourself.


I'm thinking about it


----------



## Yvonne G

Speaking of hatchlings. . .

When the Manouria breed, the male grunts and it sounds sort of like a cow a long ways off in the distance. He goes (in a lower octave voice), "m-o-a-n . . . . . . .m-o-a-n . . . . . m-o-a-n" count each dot as a second. This a.m. when I walked towards the shed where the RF tortoises are spending the winter I heard a very strange sound. It was sort of (in a high pitched voice), "eek,eek,eek,eek" With no time between eeks. I opened the door, turned on the light, and my little male was trying to breed one of Dr. Cosmonaut's females. My little man is now a big man!!


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> Speaking of hatchlings. . .
> 
> When the Manouria breed, the male grunts and it sounds sort of like a cow a long ways off in the distance. He goes (in a lower octave voice), "m-o-a-n . . . . . . .m-o-a-n . . . . . m-o-a-n" count each dot as a second. This a.m. when I walked towards the shed where the RF tortoises are spending the winter I heard a very strange sound. It was sort of (in a high pitched voice), "eek,eek,eek,eek" With no time between eeks. I opened the door, turned on the light, and my little male was trying to breed one of Dr. Cosmonaut's females. My little man is now a big man!!



My reds cluck like chickens when they are courting a lady tortoise. They like to do this about 40 minutes before I'm due to wake up, no matter what time that is supposed to be.


----------



## AZtortMom

MPRC said:


> My reds cluck like chickens when they are courting a lady tortoise. They like to do this about 40 minutes before I'm due to wake up, no matter what time that is supposed to be.


That's hilarious! 
I thought the noises that the sullies make when they are "mating" was funny


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> What do you guys do once you feel yourself slip-sliding toward depression? Once I hit rock bottom nothing productive is going to happen, but I think I am headed downhill and I'd love to hear what cheers you up on a personal level. (I've read all the "Go exercise and call your mom" articles).
> 
> I really enjoy going out to the coast and picking up pretty rocks and shells along the beach, but that's not a possibility any time soon.




So sorry you are having such a tough time! 
I guess you have to ask yourself what the root of the unhappiness is?
I could go on but I deleted it. 
I really hope things change for you soon.


----------



## MPRC

@AZtortMom Vern doesn't cluck as much as Mango, he grunts more, but at about 1:20 he goes nuts.


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> So sorry you are having such a tough time!
> I guess you have to ask yourself what the root of the unhappiness is?
> I could go on but I deleted it.
> I really hope things change for you soon.



Unfortunately the source of stress in my life is only going to go away with an act of god and a 6ft hole.


----------



## AZtortMom

MPRC said:


> @AZtortMom Vern doesn't cluck as much as Mango, he grunts more, but at about 1:20 he goes nuts.


That's great! I would be in stitches hearing that every morning


----------



## AZtortMom

MPRC said:


> Unfortunately the source of stress in my life is only going to go away with an act of god and a 6ft hole.


Goodness!
I really hope you do feel better


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here I was too slow with dinner…
> View attachment 202229


I wouldn't put my cat above trying that, and he's a big cat (not fat, just very long) he is very very noisy when it's time for him to be fed. Very weird to have a vocal cat when our last one was so quiet.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> Very weird to have a vocal cat when our last one was so quiet.


Somewhere recently I read a scientific paper that stated cats only vocalize with humans. Not with other cats even, just us humans. Sure there is the regular hissing, but this had more to do with them seeming to want conversation with us.


----------



## smarch

MPRC said:


> What do you guys do once you feel yourself slip-sliding toward depression? Once I hit rock bottom nothing productive is going to happen, but I think I am headed downhill and I'd love to hear what cheers you up on a personal level. (I've read all the "Go exercise and call your mom" articles).
> 
> I really enjoy going out to the coast and picking up pretty rocks and shells along the beach, but that's not a possibility any time soon.


I try to exercise as much as possible because if I even miss one day I start to slide down the slope that is depression again. I've been diagnosed 6 years now with depression and general anxiety, I've done the works of medication all of which never really helped much. Honestly I talk to Franklin a lot more than I ever thought I would, story on how I got him was actually the worst depressed stretch of my life in 2012 when I wasn't leaving bed, then my mum yelled at me telling me I had to go to work (my job at the time was "you show up you get paid, come when you want" well I got mad and was getting ready to storm out of my house and drive somewhere, probably my friends house, I don't remember, but my mum "didn't want me driving like that, i was scaring her" so she called the police. Worst most embarrassing moment of my life was having the officer show up in my bedroom as I'm crying my eyes out panicking from the embarrassment, only words I could say to my parents the officer left was "I want a tortoise" a month later I went to get franklin, he's been my heart and soul ever since. Little guy is a great listener, he's look right at me while I talk, or cry, or whatever. 
Otherwise I don't have much to say to really prevent it, tell good friends you're feeling down? Most of my good friends either have anxiety, depression or PTSD so they just get it, so I know for many people that may not be as relevant, because my friends sometimes catch that I'm falling into depression before I even notice. 
Whatever you do don't "accept" the fact that you're feeling depressed, don't ignore it per-say, but try to do things you'd do when you're normally happy, so you don't isolate and feel alone. 
Also, this always makes me smile.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Somewhere recently I read a scientific paper that stated cats only vocalize with humans. Not with other cats even, just us humans. Sure there is the regular hissing, but this had more to do with them seeming to want conversation with us.


I read something similar once. I've never heard this cat hiss, with Semore I once held/hugged him so long he hissed at me... that poor cat, I over loved the poor dude! I did hear this kitty growl once though, the night he first came home here he was on a window in our porch and was my dad walking across the yard with a board (because farm life) well the cat did NOT like that!! Otherwise just a bunch of meows, mostly to my mum when he wants/expects food, or when he's lonely and wants attention, so I can completely believe them wanting something of a conversation, I mean when my mum talks to him he "replies" so it makes sense to me. I wish i could upload a video of him at dinner time, even my friend was amazed at how vocal he is!


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Whatever you do don't "accept" the fact that you're feeling depressed, don't ignore it per-say, but try to do things you'd do when you're normally happy, so you don't isolate and feel alone.



This is the most important. You don't have to look far for reasons to be unhappy; in many ways, happiness is a choice.


----------



## jaizei

Also, Google Image search "naked man orchid". hahaha


----------



## AZtortMom

jaizei said:


> Also, Google Image search "naked man orchid". hahaha


That made me laugh out loud


----------



## Big Charlie

MPRC said:


> What do you guys do once you feel yourself slip-sliding toward depression? Once I hit rock bottom nothing productive is going to happen, but I think I am headed downhill and I'd love to hear what cheers you up on a personal level. (I've read all the "Go exercise and call your mom" articles).
> 
> I really enjoy going out to the coast and picking up pretty rocks and shells along the beach, but that's not a possibility any time soon.


I look at pictures of cute animals, like on Reddit Aww or Icanhas cheezburger.


----------



## MPRC

Big Charlie said:


> I look at pictures of cute animals, like on Reddit Aww or Icanhas cheezburger.



I do this too. I save my favorites into a folder on .my computer that is my screensaver so I can enjoy them again later. 

@smarch - I feel your post deserves more of a response than I am capable of right now, but thank you for sharing a very personal low point. I have a story to share as well, and in time I will.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Also, Google Image search "naked man orchid". hahaha



Oh lordy! Who knew!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Today is our anniversary and Jeff brought me home some beautiful red. 



no silly, not red roses, better than that adult female red foots!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 202370
> 
> View attachment 202371



These are great! Happy St Pat's day to you!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> These are great! Happy St Pat's day to you!


Thank you ! And enjoy yours !


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Thank you ! And enjoy yours !



I am! Jeff is home. It's our anniversary.Yesterday was my youngest son's birthday. In a little over an hour, my four children, two of their guys, my husband, my sister and I are meeting at Red Lobster.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> I am! Jeff is home. It's our anniversary.Yesterday was my youngest son's birthday. In a little over an hour, my four children, two of their guys, my husband, my sister and I are meeting at Red Lobster.


Happy anniversary to you both. I hope you enjoyed your meal


----------



## Yvonne G




----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Happy anniversary to you both. I hope you enjoyed your meal



Thank you! Great food and even better company.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


>



Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G

This gal calls me and says she found a little turtle in her driveway. She's sure her across the street neighbor dug it up. I asked if she tried to give it back to them and she said they probably don't want it (I wonder why she felt I would want it???). After much back and forth, I finally agreed to take the turtle (even though I no longer take water turtles, sigh) and she said she has some errands to run but would see me in about a half hour. That was at 12:24p. It is now 4:15p. I've been putting off personal things, like visits to the reading room, because I KNEW that as soon as I sat down she would be here. Some people can be so thoughtless. Of course I'm going to feel real bad when she calls me later and says she was in an accident or that she fell of the face of the earth, or whatever.


----------



## Jacqui

I don't understand not asking the neighbours.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I don't understand not asking the neighbours.



I didn't understand that either. I kept asking her, but she just kept repeating he wouldn't want it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I don't understand not asking the neighbours.


Happy Anniversary gorgeous


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> Unfortunately the source of stress in my life is only going to go away with an act of god and a 6ft hole.




Oh sweetie, don't talk like that!! 
In the end, everything will come together!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning on this sunny Saturday!


----------



## Jacqui

Whatcha all doing today?

My two youngest and one boyfriend are coming down to lay linoleum on half my frontroom floor. Really just wanted my son's help, as more would get done.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah - in a case like this, more is merrier, but not much work gets done.

I have out of town guest and he's adding screws and silicone-type glue to the greenhouse panels. We had a real wind event a couple weeks ago and one of the panels on the roof blew off. Lucky thing I was able to track it down, it hadn't gone too far. The wind blew it up against a tall cactus in the front yard and it was 'stuck' there. That wind was a mini-tornado, or a very, very large dust devil. It passed by in about 5 minutes then it went back to a nice calm day. Never saw anything about it on the news, so it must not have caused any damage to anyone else's property.

I made a temporary quarantine pen for "Patch." I had him in the house in a Christmas tree bin, but he wasn't happy and the scratching and digging was driving me nutso.

Now I'm just trying to stay out of my guest's way, as he gets a bit testy when he's working.

I put the three little SA leopards out in a temporary pen, and the deformed babcock leopard out in his pen. I'll go take some pictures and get back here and post them in a few minutes.


----------



## Yvonne G

These are two CDT left to adopt out (9 years old):




This is Herman, a 10 year old rescued CDT. He's absolutey perfect in almost every way. The only thing is he's very small for 10 years:



This is the new quarantine yard I made for Patch, and then showing that he's found the shelter:




This is a new little SA leopard that I'm keeping in with Kim, a little deformed babcock leopard:



I took possession of two Mep with aberrant scutes yesterday:


(and you get a good view of the terrible roach problem that I have in this shed)

These are three left-over rescues from last year. The previous owner got them (4) as hatchlings and set them up in a 10 gallon tank. They lived their whole 10 year lives in that 10 gallon tank (I'm keeping the one with aberrant

scutes):



This is a Mee I bought from a guy in Sacramento several years ago. My foot is there to show you her size. She's already bigger than my wild caught female that weighed 25lbs. I didn't want to disturb her spa day, so haven't weighed her for you:


----------



## gamera154

Hello everyone how's it going


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> Oh sweetie, don't talk like that!!
> In the end, everything will come together!



I don't think the person who is harassing me and vandalizing my property is going to find a moral compass and decide to take up a new hobby any time soon.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> These are two CDT left to adopt out (9 years old):
> 
> View attachment 202422
> 
> 
> This is Herman, a 10 year old rescued CDT. He's absolutey perfect in almost every way. The only thing is he's very small for 10 years:
> View attachment 202423
> 
> 
> This is the new quarantine yard I made for Patch, and then showing that he's found the shelter:
> View attachment 202424
> View attachment 202428
> 
> 
> This is a new little SA leopard that I'm keeping in with Kim, a little deformed babcock leopard:
> View attachment 202425
> 
> 
> I took possession of two Mep with aberrant scutes yesterday:
> View attachment 202426
> 
> (and you get a good view of the terrible roach problem that I have in this shed)
> 
> These are three left-over rescues from last year. The previous owner got them (4) as hatchlings and set them up in a 10 gallon tank. They lived their whole 10 year lives in that 10 gallon tank (I'm keeping the one with aberrant
> 
> scutes):
> View attachment 202427
> 
> 
> This is a Mee I bought from a guy in Sacramento several years ago. My foot is there to show you her size. She's already bigger than my wild caught female that weighed 25lbs. I didn't want to disturb her spa day, so haven't weighed her for you:
> View attachment 202429



so jealous of that one MEP


----------



## Jacqui

gamera154 said:


> Hello everyone how's it going



Happy birthday!


----------



## smarch

Up next in the world of "what on earth is happening in Sarah's life" I had a workout "date" if you'd like to call it that, with a member from my gym who's 15 years older than me. On my 2 days off we work out at the same time, and I've noticed I was being watched (although that's a creepy word, it was more glances than like the creepy staring people tend to do) so I started watching him back, yesterday I worded it "battle of the glances" well tuesday at the start of the blizzard when we were still open, he finally talked to me when I was working, a few more chats and Friday he asked if I wanted to work out with him Saturday, we did arms, fastest hour and a half workout I've ever done, it flew by. I'm still trying to figure out what's going on with my life.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning everybody!


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Morning everybody!


Good morning!


----------



## MPRC

An odd question, do regular forum members have access to other members email addresses, specifically, mine? I got a not so kind anonymous email from someone telling me what a danger I am to animals by cohabitating my redfoots and I'm puzzled as to where it came from. 
In my irritation I blocked the email and proof, its gone. I might be able to dig it back up from a desktop computer.
I'm fairly certain it wasn't the person I've been having trouble with in my daily life because they spoke about my husbandry. 
Definitely a weird start to my day. 

Look at these poor abused babies!


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> An odd question, do regular forum members have access to other members email addresses, specifically, mine? I got a not so kind anonymous email from someone telling me what a danger I am to animals by cohabitating my redfoots and I'm puzzled as to where it came from.
> In my irritation I blocked the email and proof, its gone. I might be able to dig it back up from a desktop computer.
> I'm fairly certain it wasn't the person I've been having trouble with in my daily life because they spoke about my husbandry.
> Definitely a weird start to my day.
> 
> Look at these poor abused babies!
> View attachment 202501



No. We only have it, if you give it to us. Could they get it from where you sell stuff online?


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> An odd question, do regular forum members have access to other members email addresses, specifically, mine? I got a not so kind anonymous email from someone telling me what a danger I am to animals by cohabitating my redfoots and I'm puzzled as to where it came from.
> In my irritation I blocked the email and proof, its gone. I might be able to dig it back up from a desktop computer.
> I'm fairly certain it wasn't the person I've been having trouble with in my daily life because they spoke about my husbandry.
> Definitely a weird start to my day.
> 
> Look at these poor abused babies!
> View attachment 202501



What exactly are you doing wrong in their eyes?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> No. We only have it, if you give it to us. Could they get it from where you sell stuff online?



As far as I can tell, moderators can't see (look-up) e-mail addresses by default. But there is a workaround.


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> An odd question, do regular forum members have access to other members email addresses, specifically, mine? I got a not so kind anonymous email from someone telling me what a danger I am to animals by cohabitating my redfoots and I'm puzzled as to where it came from.
> In my irritation I blocked the email and proof, its gone. I might be able to dig it back up from a desktop computer.
> I'm fairly certain it wasn't the person I've been having trouble with in my daily life because they spoke about my husbandry.
> Definitely a weird start to my day.
> 
> Look at these poor abused babies!
> View attachment 202501



No. The only ones who can find it are Josh and me, and I have never looked for it. We would have to go to a different program and pull your username up . . . not something we do regularly.

And we would NEVER give it out. If someone wants your email, we would ask you if it was ok to give it to them.


----------



## MPRC

I didn't figure you could get it off the forum, but that's the only place I talk about my tortoises and their husbandry. I've had a lot of BS in my life lately so I'll just call that another random negative action from the universe.

I'm not hard to find online thanks to both of my businesses being primarily marketed that way. Its likely someone found me via Instagram since I put up tortoise photos on there sometimes. 

I guess I'm just a 'moron' for thinking 6 redfoots can cohabitate in a 30x60ft yard. No skin off my nose, I have bigger fish to fry and a yard full of thriving friendly well loved second hand tortoises. 

Whatever.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
The triplex is just about done. Waiting for the Electrican so I can put in the a/c, but that just one hole and the unit. 
The clear curtains are in, so the appearance won't change once the a/c goes in. 
Misting system is in. 



The enclosure will keep its raincoat while the misters are on


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> The triplex is just about done. Waiting for the Electrican so I can put in the a/c, but that just one hole and the unit.
> The clear curtains are in, so the appearance won't change once the a/c goes in.
> Misting system is in.
> View attachment 202522
> View attachment 202523
> 
> The enclosure will keep its raincoat while the misters are on



Geesh, I don't even have AC.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Geesh, I don't even have AC.


I'm sure we won't mind sharing ours


----------



## MPRC

AC? Haha, not something I would think of up here in Oregon! Our house doesn't have AC and there might be 2 weeks out of the year that you wish it did.


----------



## jaizei

So y'all dont have this magical time of year where its ac during the day and the heater at night?


----------



## AZtortMom

jaizei said:


> So y'all dont have this magical time of year where its ac during the day and the heater at night?


Lol! I had that just last week


----------



## AZtortMom

MPRC said:


> AC? Haha, not something I would think of up here in Oregon! Our house doesn't have AC and there might be 2 weeks out of the year that you wish it did.


We definitely have to be creative when it gets up to 115 yikes!


----------



## Yvonne G

Gosh, Noel. . . you've done such a nice job on that shelter.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Gosh, Noel. . . you've done such a nice job on that shelter.


Thanks Yvonne


----------



## MPRC

AZtortMom said:


> We definitely have to be creative when it gets up to 115 yikes!



Spokane was a lot like that. Oregon is so mild. I miss it.


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> An odd question, do regular forum members have access to other members email addresses, specifically, mine? I got a not so kind anonymous email from someone telling me what a danger I am to animals by cohabitating my redfoots and I'm puzzled as to where it came from.
> In my irritation I blocked the email and proof, its gone. I might be able to dig it back up from a desktop computer.
> I'm fairly certain it wasn't the person I've been having trouble with in my daily life because they spoke about my husbandry.
> Definitely a weird start to my day.
> 
> Look at these poor abused babies!
> View attachment 202501



Sorry you got a strange email. Could it be your boyfriend's ex? 
I love your water dish!! What is it?


----------



## Big Charlie

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> The triplex is just about done. Waiting for the Electrican so I can put in the a/c, but that just one hole and the unit.
> The clear curtains are in, so the appearance won't change once the a/c goes in.
> Misting system is in.
> View attachment 202522
> View attachment 202523
> 
> The enclosure will keep its raincoat while the misters are on


Wow, AC. That is high class! Poor Charlie has to sit in mud if he wants to be cool. 
Where did you buy the curtains? I need to change out Charlie's. He comes out through his but he doesn't know he can go back in because they aren't completely clear. He's not very smart.


----------



## Momof4

Last night we hosted my 20yr old marine nephew for dinner and man can he eat!! He was suppose to bring a buddy but he didn't join us and we had so much food left over!! 
I packed him a bunch to take back to base. I didn't need it around here. 
Then this morning we woke up started moving river rock to redo our front yard. Tossed all the rock so we can lay don plastic for the weeds. We trenched it and ran out of steam! It was hot today and we have bad backs. Once the plastic is down we'll toss the rock back to make a "river" and then add rubber mulch and water wise plants. 

Before



During


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> Sorry you got a strange email. Could it be your boyfriend's ex?
> I love your water dish!! What is it?



She doesn't care for me, but she also doesn't have internet or time to harass us. It was weird because its someone with some tortoise knowledge. They knew that (generally) you don't cohabitate tortoises, but they didn't know that it can be done carefully and safely with Redfoots. 

Also the water dish is a water heater "pan" it was about $8 at the hardware store. It has a hole that has to be plugged, but it is short and wide so the torts love it.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning and happy spring!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Last night we hosted my 20yr old marine nephew for dinner and man can he eat!! He was suppose to bring a buddy but he didn't join us and we had so much food left over!!
> I packed him a bunch to take back to base. I didn't need it around here.
> Then this morning we woke up started moving river rock to redo our front yard. Tossed all the rock so we can lay don plastic for the weeds. We trenched it and ran out of steam! It was hot today and we have bad backs. Once the plastic is down we'll toss the rock back to make a "river" and then add rubber mulch and water wise plants.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 202575
> 
> 
> During
> View attachment 202577
> 
> View attachment 202578


You got quite a bit done.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## AZtortMom

Big Charlie said:


> Wow, AC. That is high class! Poor Charlie has to sit in mud if he wants to be cool.
> Where did you buy the curtains? I need to change out Charlie's. He comes out through his but he doesn't know he can go back in because they aren't completely clear. He's not very smart.


A place online called stripcurtains.com
Jay isn't either. I had to show her too


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Last night we hosted my 20yr old marine nephew for dinner and man can he eat!! He was suppose to bring a buddy but he didn't join us and we had so much food left over!!
> I packed him a bunch to take back to base. I didn't need it around here.
> Then this morning we woke up started moving river rock to redo our front yard. Tossed all the rock so we can lay don plastic for the weeds. We trenched it and ran out of steam! It was hot today and we have bad backs. Once the plastic is down we'll toss the rock back to make a "river" and then add rubber mulch and water wise plants.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 202575
> 
> 
> During
> View attachment 202577
> 
> View attachment 202578


Awesome job!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey.


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey.




Hey, what's up?? 
Married yet? How's school?


----------



## MPRC

I love opening up my phone to see ads for "naughty online dating" on TFO. Usually it's just targeted ads for things I've looked up, that girly in the lingerie was a surprise. That and the fact that facebook wants me to rent out my uterus as a surrogate shows me that targeting marketing may not work.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Last night we hosted my 20yr old marine nephew for dinner and man can he eat!! He was suppose to bring a buddy but he didn't join us and we had so much food left over!!
> I packed him a bunch to take back to base. I didn't need it around here.
> Then this morning we woke up started moving river rock to redo our front yard. Tossed all the rock so we can lay don plastic for the weeds. We trenched it and ran out of steam! It was hot today and we have bad backs. Once the plastic is down we'll toss the rock back to make a "river" and then add rubber mulch and water wise plants.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 202575
> 
> 
> During
> View attachment 202577
> 
> View attachment 202578



What a big project! If you ever want to make a trip north I'll be happy to give you lots of cactus cuttings.


----------



## Yvonne G

We had a very mild winter. This was good news for the fleas. It's freakin' awful out there. I have to spray Misty's legs with Adam's Flea stuff each time we go outside. They're just everywhere! And wouldn't you know it? Spencer has chosen this time of year to decide she wants to be a house cat. She rushes the door when I open it and get inside, where she stays all night and half the next day. I put the spot on flea killer between the shoulder blades of the outside cats, but ran out when it came to do the inside cat and Misty. That Adam's stuff works good, but smells to high heaven. Such a strong perfume smell. I have a very nice and easy to use motorized five gallon sprayer. I'm going to research what's the best yard spray and go around all my property where no tortoises have access. It seems that most of the fleas are right outside my door and in the driveway, so no worry about tortoises if I spray there.


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> I love opening up my phone to see ads for "naughty online dating" on TFO. Usually it's just targeted ads for things I've looked up, that girly in the lingerie was a surprise. That and the fact that facebook wants me to rent out my uterus as a surrogate shows me that targeting marketing may not work.




I get that ad everyday!! I don't think it's cool on a forum that kids frequent. I don't even like it! I keep clicking "not appropriate" but keeps coming back.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> We had a very mild winter. This was good news for the fleas. It's freakin' awful out there. I have to spray Misty's legs with Adam's Flea stuff each time we go outside. They're just everywhere! And wouldn't you know it? Spencer has chosen this time of year to decide she wants to be a house cat. She rushes the door when I open it and get inside, where she stays all night and half the next day. I put the spot on flea killer between the shoulder blades of the outside cats, but ran out when it came to do the inside cat and Misty. That Adam's stuff works good, but smells to high heaven. Such a strong perfume smell. I have a very nice and easy to use motorized five gallon sprayer. I'm going to research what's the best yard spray and go around all my property where no tortoises have access. It seems that most of the fleas are right outside my door and in the driveway, so no worry about tortoises if I spray there.



In the 20yrs that we have had dogs we have never needed flea control! Knock on wood! I have seen one flea on a dog once! Now we have seen a few ticks and the gross part is, it was in our bed. Yuck!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> What a big project! If you ever want to make a trip north I'll be happy to give you lots of cactus cuttings.




You are so sweet, but I actually have a friend and my sister in law contributing.


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> In the 20yrs that we have had dogs we have never needed flea control! Knock on wood! I have seen one flea on a dog once! Now we have seen a few ticks and the gross part is, it was in our bed. Yuck!!



Our indoor/outdoor cat keeps bringing them in because we keep forgetting to put the flea meds on. Don't bother with the off brand spot on stuff like Harts, its garbage. We stick with Frontline or Advantix after 7 years of being a vet assistant and seeing the ineffectiveness and chemical burns from the cheap stuff. 

Lucky for me fleas (bugs in general, even mosquitoes) won't touch me, but they eat my boyfriend like he's made of candy.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> In the 20yrs that we have had dogs we have never needed flea control! Knock on wood! I have seen one flea on a dog once! Now we have seen a few ticks and the gross part is, it was in our bed. Yuck!!



I wish I could say that. Fleas are a constant battle here.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Our indoor/outdoor cat keeps bringing them in because we keep forgetting to put the flea meds on. Don't bother with the off brand spot on stuff like Harts, its garbage. We stick with Frontline or Advantix after 7 years of being a vet assistant and seeing the ineffectiveness and chemical burns from the cheap stuff.
> 
> Lucky for me fleas (bugs in general, even mosquitoes) won't touch me, but they eat my boyfriend like he's made of candy.



Yep. I have found it is cheaper in the long run to bite the bullet and buy the expensive stuff


----------



## Patty P

MPRC said:


> Our indoor/outdoor cat keeps bringing them in because we keep forgetting to put the flea meds on. Don't bother with the off brand spot on stuff like Harts, its garbage. We stick with Frontline or Advantix after 7 years of being a vet assistant and seeing the ineffectiveness and chemical burns from the cheap stuff.
> 
> Lucky for me fleas (bugs in general, even mosquitoes) won't touch me, but they eat my boyfriend like he's made of candy.


It could be your boyfriend's blood type. There are now studies suggesting that those with blood type O are more susceptible to insects such as mosquitoes and fleas.


----------



## Big Charlie

MPRC said:


> Our indoor/outdoor cat keeps bringing them in because we keep forgetting to put the flea meds on. Don't bother with the off brand spot on stuff like Harts, its garbage. We stick with Frontline or Advantix after 7 years of being a vet assistant and seeing the ineffectiveness and chemical burns from the cheap stuff.
> 
> Lucky for me fleas (bugs in general, even mosquitoes) won't touch me, but they eat my boyfriend like he's made of candy.


We're just the opposite. Bugs love me but don't touch my husband.


----------



## Big Charlie

Patty P said:


> It could be your boyfriend's blood type. There are now studies suggesting that those with blood type O are more susceptible to insects such as mosquitoes and fleas.


I'm type A and bugs love me.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> I don't think the person who is harassing me and vandalizing my property is going to find a moral compass and decide to take up a new hobby any time soon.



I have the exact problem. This predator called the police on me 25 times between 20013 to May 20015. He called the cops on me 3 freakin times while I was visiting Kelly in Texas. He called twice while I was visiting Y. And the cops are so damn stupid they'd come each time. I had to send pix of the desert in Texas to the judge. He says, prove you're in Texas
I carry a weapon, and pray he gets close to me.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Hey, what's up??
> Married yet? How's school?


I'm ready to graduate high-school, only a couple of months left.

I'm a single boy lol.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

All six of my tortoises are doing wonderful. 

Keeping them here in PA during the winter is a struggle though.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, good morning all. I see I've killed the chat again....sorry.....I.'ll go somewhere else....carry on.......


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> All six of my tortoises are doing wonderful.
> 
> Keeping them here in PA during the winter is a struggle though.



SIX????? I thought you only had a sulcata and a Russian? Pictures please!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Well, good morning all. I see I've killed the chat again....sorry.....I.'ll go somewhere else....carry on.......



You ever think it might be because of some of the strange stuff you say? For example, "I carry a weapon. . ."


----------



## Jacqui

Patty P said:


> It could be your boyfriend's blood type. There are now studies suggesting that those with blood type O are more susceptible to insects such as mosquitoes and fleas.



I am AB and they love me. My ex and my husband are both O and get left alone. Just my luck to go against the "norm".


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Well, good morning all. I see I've killed the chat again....sorry.....I.'ll go somewhere else....carry on.......



*shoots Maggie a dirty look* We ALL seem to kill chat at different times.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> SIX????? I thought you only had a sulcata and a Russian? Pictures please!



I recall a picture with a new Russian pair. Plus his getting another sulcata, one he thought might be a female.


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon all!


----------



## Jacqui

I hear the pitter patter of tiny








raindrops.


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm ready to graduate high-school, only a couple of months left.
> 
> I'm a single boy lol.




That's great Nick!! Sounds like your pretty happy there! Any college plans?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> You ever think it might be because of some of the strange stuff you say? For example, "I carry a weapon. . ."



Thought I was being funny...sorry if I've offended anyone.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I hear the pitter patter of tiny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raindrops.



Our pitter patters come tonight.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Thought I was being funny...sorry if I've offended anyone.



You know better than to waste your offbeat sense of humor on us mere mortals. Not many of us get you.


----------



## MPRC

@maggie3fan 

You can bet your butt that we both carry. At this point it would be negligent not to.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> You know better than to waste your offbeat sense of humor on us mere mortals. Not many of us get you.



I was supposed to say I carry a weapon, it's my mouth. But the brain disease progresses and it's hard to think sometimes. I had my sentence put together in my head, but I was interrupted, and obviously forgot the (what I thought) was the funny part. I am having a terrible time trying to remember the correct words that I want, and sentences end up half done. Probably better not to try and type, it's very stressful when I can't either remember a simple word or how to spell it.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I was supposed to say I carry a weapon, it's my mouth. But the brain disease progresses and it's hard to think sometimes. I had my sentence put together in my head, but I was interrupted, and obviously forgot the (what I thought) was the funny part. I am having a terrible time trying to remember the correct words that I want, and sentences end up half done. Probably better not to try and type, it's very stressful when I can't either remember a simple word or how to spell it.



Tell me about it. And I don't have anything to blame other than my age. I have several TV shows that I really, really enjoy, but do you think I could remember their names or even the actors' or characters' names when a visitor asked me about TV the other day? Because I say NCIS all the time, I can easily remember that one, but my next favorite is Major Crimes, and I can NEVER remember that one's name.


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> I was supposed to say I carry a weapon, it's my mouth. But the brain disease progresses and it's hard to think sometimes. I had my sentence put together in my head, but I was interrupted, and obviously forgot the (what I thought) was the funny part. I am having a terrible time trying to remember the correct words that I want, and sentences end up half done. Probably better not to try and type, it's very stressful when I can't either remember a simple word or how to spell it.



My boyfriend is 36 and has that issue. He attributes it to his autism though. I hate to think what he'll be like in 30 years!


----------



## MPRC

I'm going to need a few more of these if I want to get rid of the lawn mower. Currently 65 in Eugene, OR.


----------



## MPRC

Guess I killed chat this time.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I have the blahs today. It's slightly windy but not cold, but I just don't feel like working outside today.

Kathy: Have you finished your rock/river project? I want to make the flower bed up against the front of the house a bit wider but there are so many things that NEED to get done before doing things that I just WANT to do.

I think I'm taking the day off.

@MPRC - That's an awfully pretty cat. I'm very lucky in that so far ALL of the strays that have adopted me are shorthairs. Quite a few years ago I had an orange (I called his color pink) long hair. He always had mats under his arm pits. And his hair was like cotton candy. . . impossible to comb. I was forever and always cutting mats out with the scissors. He was pretty old when I finally had to have him euthanized. He was 18 when I took this picture

:


----------



## Momof4

No, not even close! My husband dug out some more Monday night but his back hurts. 
It's raining for the next two days. 
I did take a photo of a yard that may look close to ours. I took this pic on my walk.


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon all!


----------



## MPRC

@Yvonne G - Honestly I've never been a furry pet person, I've always had a lizard or toad or other scaly monster as my companion. "Happy" came as a package deal with my boyfriend. She's a nice cat who will rip you to shreds if she doesn't like you. She prefers to be outside and we co-habitate well. She's pretty good at staying groomed and not getting mats, BUT one day she decided to attack a strip of fly paper. we had the joy of peeling it off of her and brushing all the sticky out for days. She didn't growl or bite once during the whole process.


----------



## Yvonne G

Dang it anyway! I talked to a gal on the phone yesterday. Her folks, who live in the foothills, found a large tortoise in their garage. It's about 15". Her folks are in their 70's and don't want the tortoise. They put up an ad on the community bulletin board but had no calls after about 10 days. So she brought the "tortoise" to me. Believe me, folks, I question folks real good about found "tortoises." This one really did sound like a tortoise. Well, I now have THREE male RES to find a pond for. . . and all three of them were "tortoises". I think after this, I'll be asking if they have internet access and request a picture of the animal.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Dang it anyway! I talked to a gal on the phone yesterday. Her folks, who live in the foothills, found a large tortoise in their garage. It's about 15". Her folks are in their 70's and don't want the tortoise. They put up an ad on the community bulletin board but had no calls after about 10 days. So she brought the "tortoise" to me. Believe me, folks, I question folks real good about found "tortoises." This one really did sound like a tortoise. Well, I now have THREE male RES to find a pond for. . . and all three of them were "tortoises". I think after this, I'll be asking if they have internet access and request a picture of the animal.


 
Oh no!! That kinda sucks Yvonne!
With our cell phones people can easily snap a pic and email it to you.


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> No, not even close! My husband dug out some more Monday night but his back hurts.
> It's raining for the next two days.
> I did take a photo of a yard that may look close to ours. I took this pic on my walk.
> View attachment 202784


Beautiful! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Dang it anyway! I talked to a gal on the phone yesterday. Her folks, who live in the foothills, found a large tortoise in their garage. It's about 15". Her folks are in their 70's and don't want the tortoise. They put up an ad on the community bulletin board but had no calls after about 10 days. So she brought the "tortoise" to me. Believe me, folks, I question folks real good about found "tortoises." This one really did sound like a tortoise. Well, I now have THREE male RES to find a pond for. . . and all three of them were "tortoises". I think after this, I'll be asking if they have internet access and request a picture of the animal.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening folks.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm waiting for Fedex. After I'm finished here on the computer I'll be going out to the old house and picking out a tub or aquarium for a new little baby coming to me from SoCal. I'd like to have it up and running by the time the Fedex guy gets here. I usually like to wait until I see the animal to make sure I have the correct size, but I think he's just a little baby, so hopefully I'll choose the correct size. I'll post pictures later in the day.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## Yvonne G

Last week someone brought me a desert tortoise with a big fiberglass patch on the shell. They had found it last Autumn and kept it. I knew it was way past time for the people who lost the tortoise to still be checking lost and found ads and was at a loss as to how I was going to find his original owner. Then I had a light bulb moment. I know the newspaper is sort of obsolete, but I took a chance and posted a letter to the editor:

A tortoise was found last autumn and kept over the winter by the folks who found him. They figured, because he was found in a rural area where there were no homes (between Reedley and Dinuba), it would be impossible for them to find his owner.

Well, I want to at least try. I’m hoping by writing this letter that enough people will see it and I might reach either the person who lost this tortoise, or the veterinarian who worked on the tortoise (he has a pretty big patch on his shell).

I operate the Clovis Turtle and Tortoise Rescue, and when I put up “found” ads, I get all kinds of calls from people wanting a free tortoise.

Please be honest. Don’t call unless you know the owner. You’re going to have to identify the tortoise species and where the patch is. If I can’t place him back with the people who cared enough about him to go through the expense of vet care, then I will adopt him out. It won’t be going to just anyone who calls me.

If you have info about this tortoise or his owner, please call Yvonne at 298-7114.

YVONNE GOMEZ, CLOVIS


Well, as luck would have it, the previous owner's father-in-law was reading the paper this a.m. and contacted them about the letter. I got a phone call just now, and it really is the correct person! I'm thrilled to be able to get this tortoise back to his owner.

He told me that he was having some work done on his yard and he reminded the workers several times to be sure to keep the gate closed, but we all know what happened. They've been searching for months trying to find the tortoise.

I can't tell you how happy this makes me.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I'm waiting for Fedex. After I'm finished here on the computer I'll be going out to the old house and picking out a tub or aquarium for a new little baby coming to me from SoCal. I'd like to have it up and running by the time the Fedex guy gets here. I usually like to wait until I see the animal to make sure I have the correct size, but I think he's just a little baby, so hopefully I'll choose the correct size. I'll post pictures later in the day.



What kind of baby?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Last week someone brought me a desert tortoise with a big fiberglass patch on the shell. They had found it last Autumn and kept it. I knew it was way past time for the people who lost the tortoise to still be checking lost and found ads and was at a loss as to how I was going to find his original owner. Then I had a light bulb moment. I know the newspaper is sort of obsolete, but I took a chance and posted a letter to the editor:
> 
> A tortoise was found last autumn and kept over the winter by the folks who found him. They figured, because he was found in a rural area where there were no homes (between Reedley and Dinuba), it would be impossible for them to find his owner.
> 
> Well, I want to at least try. I’m hoping by writing this letter that enough people will see it and I might reach either the person who lost this tortoise, or the veterinarian who worked on the tortoise (he has a pretty big patch on his shell).
> 
> I operate the Clovis Turtle and Tortoise Rescue, and when I put up “found” ads, I get all kinds of calls from people wanting a free tortoise.
> 
> Please be honest. Don’t call unless you know the owner. You’re going to have to identify the tortoise species and where the patch is. If I can’t place him back with the people who cared enough about him to go through the expense of vet care, then I will adopt him out. It won’t be going to just anyone who calls me.
> 
> If you have info about this tortoise or his owner, please call Yvonne at 298-7114.
> 
> YVONNE GOMEZ, CLOVIS
> 
> 
> Well, as luck would have it, the previous owner's father-in-law was reading the paper this a.m. and contacted them about the letter. I got a phone call just now, and it really is the correct person! I'm thrilled to be able to get this tortoise back to his owner.
> 
> He told me that he was having some work done on his yard and he reminded the workers several times to be sure to keep the gate closed, but we all know what happened. They've been searching for months trying to find the tortoise.
> 
> I can't tell you how happy this makes me.



I love how the story ends!


----------



## Jacqui

I told you all how for my anniversary, Jeff brought me home four female redfoots. What I never showed you, is what they gave me on my anniversary day...


There was a second one, but it kinda got scrambled.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> What kind of baby?



His name is Kona, and he's a little sulcata. I have his new house all set up, and the 'tracking' feature tells me he's on the truck and out for delivery. My camera's batteries are charging, but I'll put up the pictures in an hour or so.


----------



## Yvonne G

We'd like to see pictures of the 'factory' too, Jacqui! Four RFs. How exciting. What a good guy Jeff is.


----------



## AZtortMom

So exciting!
The girls weathered their first rain/wind storm in their new condos last night. Everyone did well including me 
It's nice 50 degrees. Of course everyone is nice and cozy and don't want to come out


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> So exciting!
> The girls weathered their first rain/wind storm in their new condos last night. Everyone did well including me
> It's nice 50 degrees. Of course everyone is nice and cozy and don't want to come out



It's pretty satisfying when your hard work pays off.


----------



## Yvonne G

Dang I hate this waiting (for the Fedex truck). I'm afraid to go out and feed/clean up for fear of missing him. All my chores are around the back of the house - away from the driveway/front door.

Well, at least my camera is now charged up. The new enclosure:




And Spencer is up on the roof of the garage this a.m. to remind me that I haven't finished cleaning off the leaves:


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> His name is Kona, and he's a little sulcata. I have his new house all set up, and the 'tracking' feature tells me he's on the truck and out for delivery. My camera's batteries are charging, but I'll put up the pictures in an hour or so.



since you get so many sulcatas in, this one must be special.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> So exciting!
> The girls weathered their first rain/wind storm in their new condos last night. Everyone did well including me
> It's nice 50 degrees. Of course everyone is nice and cozy and don't want to come out



Now that you are an expert, you need to come build me a few.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Dang I hate this waiting (for the Fedex truck). I'm afraid to go out and feed/clean up for fear of missing him. All my chores are around the back of the house - away from the driveway/front door.
> 
> Well, at least my camera is now charged up. The new enclosure:
> 
> View attachment 202866
> 
> 
> And Spencer is up on the roof of the garage this a.m. to remind me that I haven't finished cleaning off the leaves:
> 
> View attachment 202867



I end up waiting out in my car, so I won't miss them.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Last week someone brought me a desert tortoise with a big fiberglass patch on the shell. They had found it last Autumn and kept it. I knew it was way past time for the people who lost the tortoise to still be checking lost and found ads and was at a loss as to how I was going to find his original owner. Then I had a light bulb moment. I know the newspaper is sort of obsolete, but I took a chance and posted a letter to the editor:
> 
> A tortoise was found last autumn and kept over the winter by the folks who found him. They figured, because he was found in a rural area where there were no homes (between Reedley and Dinuba), it would be impossible for them to find his owner.
> 
> Well, I want to at least try. I’m hoping by writing this letter that enough people will see it and I might reach either the person who lost this tortoise, or the veterinarian who worked on the tortoise (he has a pretty big patch on his shell).
> 
> I operate the Clovis Turtle and Tortoise Rescue, and when I put up “found” ads, I get all kinds of calls from people wanting a free tortoise.
> 
> Please be honest. Don’t call unless you know the owner. You’re going to have to identify the tortoise species and where the patch is. If I can’t place him back with the people who cared enough about him to go through the expense of vet care, then I will adopt him out. It won’t be going to just anyone who calls me.
> 
> If you have info about this tortoise or his owner, please call Yvonne at 298-7114.
> 
> YVONNE GOMEZ, CLOVIS
> 
> 
> Well, as luck would have it, the previous owner's father-in-law was reading the paper this a.m. and contacted them about the letter. I got a phone call just now, and it really is the correct person! I'm thrilled to be able to get this tortoise back to his owner.
> 
> He told me that he was having some work done on his yard and he reminded the workers several times to be sure to keep the gate closed, but we all know what happened. They've been searching for months trying to find the tortoise.
> 
> I can't tell you how happy this makes me.




Yvonne!! That is great news!!! 
Hip hip hooray!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Now that you are an expert, you need to come build me a few.


I'll be right there *gathering tools*


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> since you get so many sulcatas in, this one must be special.



Yes, he's very special, and he was much loved in his previous home, however, there was another tortoise living there who needed special attention, so Kona was sent to me.

The Fedex truck finally arrived! I'm afraid my 20 gallon aquarium isn't quite big enough for Kona, but it will do until I can set something else up for him:





Isn't he pretty? He was cared for according to Tom's care sheet, and his shell is just perfect.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, he's very special, and he was much loved in his previous home, however, there was another tortoise living there who needed special attention, so Kona was sent to me.
> 
> The Fedex truck finally arrived! I'm afraid my 20 gallon aquarium isn't quite big enough for Kona, but it will do until I can set something else up for him:
> 
> View attachment 202876
> View attachment 202877
> 
> 
> Isn't he pretty? He was cared for according to Tom's care sheet, and his shell is just perfect.




He is super cute!!! Will he be adopted out or are you keeping him?


----------



## Yvonne G

I'll keep him for a while. I don't like to adopt out the little ones because so many people don't really want to take care of them the way they should be cared for (hot and humid). But eventually I'll find him a good home.


----------



## Momof4

Look what my dog did!! I almost fainted!! It's a pretty new sofa!
I don't even know how I'm going to tell my husband!!

He hasn't been going in his kennel while I'm out for about 2mo! 
I thought I could trust him! 
He will need to go back in every time I leave the house or at least go outside. Ugh!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I'll keep him for a while. I don't like to adopt out the little ones because so many people don't really want to take care of them the way they should be cared for (hot and humid). But eventually I'll find him a good home.



Sounds like a good plan!! We don't want to ruin his good start!
Love his name, it one of our dogs!


----------



## Momof4

Ok so I forgot the photo!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Ok so I forgot the photo!
> View attachment 202878



Aw geez. Poor doggy. I'll bet he's in for it now.

At any rate - that can be repaired. find a good upholstery shop.


----------



## Yvonne G

I wanted to say a little about the shipping company that Kona's keeper used, but dang it, I can't find the name anywhere on the packaging. She ordered the shipping supplies from this company, and it included a very nice box pre-printed all around with "live reptile" "this side up" etc. Then the box was lined with rigid foam. It included a plastic container with holes punched all around the upper edge, and a nice canvas draw string bag. There was also a heat pack, but I don't know if that came with the box or if it was bought separately. There was a detailed instruction sheet included too. I'm going to try to get the company's name so I can give them a vendor review.

REPTILE EXPRESS!! Thank you, Lori.


----------



## Lori lawson

Yvonne G said:


> I'll keep him for a while. I don't like to adopt out the little ones because so many people don't really want to take care of them the way they should be cared for (hot and humid). But eventually I'll find him a good home.


Oh. Hi mr.kona. He's so handsome. Thank you again so much Yvonne. And yes lol hell out grow his space very quickly this was his home


----------



## Lori lawson

Yvonne G said:


> I wanted to say a little about the shipping company that Kona's keeper used, but dang it, I can't find the name anywhere on the packaging. She ordered the shipping supplies from this company, and it included a very nice box pre-printed all around with "live reptile" "this side up" etc. Then the box was lined with rigid foam. It included a plastic container with holes punched all around the upper edge, and a nice canvas draw string bag. There was also a heat pack, but I don't know if that came with the box or if it was bought separately. There was a detailed instruction sheet included too. I'm going to try to get the company's name so I can give them a vendor review.


It was reptile express I found on amazon


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh gosh. . . that looks twice the size of my piddly aquarium. I'll try to get something bigger set up quickly so he doesn't get shunted around too often.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, he's very special, and he was much loved in his previous home, however, there was another tortoise living there who needed special attention, so Kona was sent to me.
> 
> The Fedex truck finally arrived! I'm afraid my 20 gallon aquarium isn't quite big enough for Kona, but it will do until I can set something else up for him:
> 
> View attachment 202876
> View attachment 202877
> 
> 
> Isn't he pretty? He was cared for according to Tom's care sheet, and his shell is just perfect.


Handsome boy


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Ok so I forgot the photo!
> View attachment 202878



whike Jeff was home, I took out my two frontroom chairs and loveseat. I replaced it with one recliner that is slightly used. I have a fear of one of my dogs or cats doing a number like that on it.


----------



## Lori lawson

Yvonne G said:


> I wanted to say a little about the shipping company that Kona's keeper used, but dang it, I can't find the name anywhere on the packaging. She ordered the shipping supplies from this company, and it included a very nice box pre-printed all around with "live reptile" "this side up" etc. Then the box was lined with rigid foam. It included a plastic container with holes punched all around the upper edge, and a nice canvas draw string bag. There was also a heat pack, but I don't know if that came with the box or if it was bought separately. There was a detailed instruction sheet included too. I'm going to try to get the company's name so I can give them a vendor review.
> 
> REPTILE EXPRESS!! Thank you, Lori.


Did the picture of his old home get to you?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> whike Jeff was home, I took out my two frontroom chairs and loveseat. I replaced it with one recliner that is slightly used. I have a fear of one of my dogs or cats doing a number like that on it.




I'm so dreading tonight!!
The dog hasn't been scolded yet, I put him out and then found it. 

I also saw that he chewed a corner of my cat tree!! He's 11mo and turning into a teenager!

Fingers crossed yours doesn't touch it!


----------



## Lori lawson

Yvonne G said:


> Oh gosh. . . that looks twice the size of my piddly aquarium. I'll try to get something bigger set up quickly so he doesn't get shunted around too often.


I don't know if they'll work with your aquarium but the aluminum pans fit perfectly in the top of mine


----------



## Lori lawson

Yvonne G said:


> Oh gosh. . . that looks twice the size of my piddly aquarium. I'll try to get something bigger set up quickly so he doesn't get shunted around too often.


I also have mine filled with cococoir. It stays moist easier. I like the cactus in yours. What kind is that?


----------



## Lori lawson

Yvonne G said:


> Oh gosh. . . that looks twice the size of my piddly aquarium. I'll try to get something bigger set up quickly so he doesn't get shunted around too often.


Is kona eating yet Yvonne?


----------



## MPRC

It's sunny out, but my mortgage guy just asked me to come up with my profits and losses for my business for 2016 like it's a number I would have off the top of my head. Stupid taxes. Grumble grumble. I'll be in my cave pouting over a pile of disorganized receipts.


----------



## Lori lawson

Lori lawson said:


> I also have mine filled with cococoir. It stays moist easier. I like the cactus in yours. What kind is that?


By the way Yvonne. The picture in my profile is a picture of my desert tortoise scooter. He's about 25-30 years old


----------



## Lori lawson

Jacqui said:


> since you get so many sulcatas in, this one must be special.


Hi. I'm kona,s previous mom. I have to ask, what are lemon drop torts?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I don't know much about tortoises but I think lemon drop is a subspecies or a special breeding, of Leopard tortoises. I can't think of the correct word but somebody who knows will answer soon.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Oh no!! That kinda sucks Yvonne!
> With our cell phones people can easily snap a pic and email it to you.


She only has a house phone no cell, could email, that gives a better picture to see any I think


----------



## jaizei

MPRC said:


> It's sunny out, but my mortgage guy just asked me to come up with my profits and losses for my business for 2016 like it's a number I would have off the top of my head. Stupid taxes. Grumble grumble. I'll be in my cave pouting over a pile of disorganized receipts.



It might not be what you want to hear, but honestly it is a number you should have readily available.


----------



## jaizei

maggie3fan said:


> She only has a house phone no cell, could email, that gives a better picture to see any I think



@Yvonne G You could sign up for Google Voice and use that number to receive pictures/texts.


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> She only has a house phone no cell, could email, that gives a better picture to see any I think




That's what I said. 
Have the callers email her.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lori lawson said:


> Did the picture of his old home get to you?



Yes, thanks Lori!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lori lawson said:


> Is kona eating yet Yvonne?



The food is disturbed, but he probably just walked through it. He'll get used to his new home soon and start eating. I'm not worried.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lori lawson said:


> By the way Yvonne. The picture in my profile is a picture of my desert tortoise scooter. He's about 25-30 years old



He's a pretty nice-looking desert tortoise.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> @Yvonne G You could sign up for Google Voice and use that number to receive pictures/texts.



Is that something on the computer? I've been toying with the idea of getting a cheapy cell phone for when I do yard inspections because people seem to have a hard time giving me the correct address, etc. I used to have Consumer Cellular at only $10 a month, but after about 6 months, realized I just spent $60 for something that sits on a shelf and gathers dust. So I cancelled it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lori lawson said:


> Hi. I'm kona,s previous mom. I have to ask, what are lemon drop torts?



It's a nick name Jacqui gave to Yellowfooted tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I don't know much about tortoises but I think lemon drop is a subspecies or a special breeding, of Leopard tortoises. I can't think of the correct word but somebody who knows will answer soon.



Sub species? No, not related at all to leopards.


----------



## MPRC

jaizei said:


> It might not be what you want to hear, but honestly it is a number you should have readily available.


I know I should. I'm really terrible at book keeping and each year I vow to do better. I've been trying to find the best software program for me now that I am doing business in 2 states with vastly differing tax rules (no sales tax in OR, no income tax in WA, etc) I need to find something that can handle that. My tax lady likes my excel spreadsheets, but I don't like paying $700/yr for tax prep. =/


----------



## Yvonne G

I forgot to tell you all - after I rec'd the call from the patched tortoise's owner this a.m. I called the newspaper and left a message on the "letters to the editor" gal's voice mail thanking her for the column and letting her know I found the tortoise's owner.

She called me this afternoon and asked me all sorts of questions and said they're going to run a follow-up article. She also asked for the tortoise owner's phone number so he can be interviewed too.

Nuts. I don't get the paper, so I won't know if or when they write the article.


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> I forgot to tell you all - after I rec'd the call from the patched tortoise's owner this a.m. I called the newspaper and left a message on the "letters to the editor" gal's voice mail thanking her for the column and letting her know I found the tortoise's owner.
> 
> She called me this afternoon and asked me all sorts of questions and said they're going to run a follow-up article. She also asked for the tortoise owner's phone number so he can be interviewed too.
> 
> Nuts. I don't get the paper, so I won't know if or when they write the article.



You can ask them to notify you when it runs so you can get a copy. They may put it online as well, a lot of newspapers have websites now.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Lori lawson

Yvonne G said:


> It's a nick name Jacqui gave to Yellowfooted tortoises.


How is kona today?


----------



## Yvonne G

Kona dug down into the substrate in front of the shelter and settled in there for the night. So far this a.m. all he's done is turn around and sit there looking around. I'm sure it will take him a couple days to become accustomed to his new environment.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Sub species? No, not related at all to leopards.




Wow, I am way off with this one....So then will someone give those of us who know nothing about tortoises please


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> You can ask them to notify you when it runs so you can get a copy. They may put it online as well, a lot of newspapers have websites now.


Your nephew reads the Bee every day and called me last night all excited because he read your lost ad. He told me he called you, all excited about it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi ever'body! 

A few days ago a fellow came over and adopted two 3-toe box turtles. He and his wife are very happy with them. He called me the next day and asked if he could come over as he had some questions. While we were sitting there talking, I could tell he was about to offer me a donation. I explained that I don't take donations (because I have desert tortoises to adopt out, I never take money from anyone. It only takes one person mentioning that they "bought" a desert tortoise from me to get me in trouble). So he said, well, how about some work? Do you need any help with anything around here. I pointed to my falling down Aldabra fence. He jumped right on it (not the fence, the project). He took out a pad and pencil and started making notes. I explained how the road was due to be widened and my driveway won't be exactly where it is now, so I don't want to use new lumber to repair the fence because I may have to move it at a later date. 

So yesterday here he comes with lumber, posts and nails! He's going to come back Wed and Thurs (his days off) and work on repairing the fence.

Needless to say, I feel pretty guilty about accepting this from him. Two little box turtles don't come near in value to what he is offering to do.


----------



## Yvonne G

It looks like I have another day off. It's raining today. My daughter is always telling me about the good bargains she gets when she grocery shops at Winco, and she invited me to go with her this a.m. (at 7 am, for cripes sake!). What a big store. But I'm afraid it's too big for me, plus, they didn't have the kind of produce I like to buy for my tortoises. I get up to the check stand and she rings up my groceries. I slid my card and it asks for my 'pin.' It's not a debit card. Oh, she says, we don't take credit cards. So my daughter paid for my groceries (I'll pay her back when I can get to the bank). I won't be going there again. I'm perfectly happy buying my produce at Smart and Final and my groceries at Walmart. But it was nice to be able to spend some time with my daughter.

So, I've dilly dallied long enough. Time to gather up the tortoise and cat food and head out. Later. . .


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> It looks like I have another day off. It's raining today. My daughter is always telling me about the good bargains she gets when she grocery shops at Winco, and she invited me to go with her this a.m. (at 7 am, for cripes sake!). What a big store. But I'm afraid it's too big for me, plus, they didn't have the kind of produce I like to buy for my tortoises. I get up to the check stand and she rings up my groceries. I slid my card and it asks for my 'pin.' It's not a debit card. Oh, she says, we don't take credit cards. So my daughter paid for my groceries (I'll pay her back when I can get to the bank). I won't be going there again. I'm perfectly happy buying my produce at Smart and Final and my groceries at Walmart. But it was nice to be able to spend some time with my daughter.
> 
> So, I've dilly dallied long enough. Time to gather up the tortoise and cat food and head out. Later. . .



ikr, who grocery shops that late?


----------



## AZtortMom

jaizei said:


> ikr, who grocery shops that late?


Lol! Good one!


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all 
I survived my first day of on the road training yesterday. So did the torts. They are a little pouty, but they will be fine. Just like anything else, they will get use to their new feeding schedule and routine
How is everyone?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all
> I survived my first day of on the road training yesterday. So did the torts. They are a little pouty, but they will be fine. Just like anything else, they will get use to their new feeding schedule and routine
> How is everyone?



what hours will you be working?


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all! Was a chilly, windy, rainy day here.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Hi ever'body!
> 
> A few days ago a fellow came over and adopted two 3-toe box turtles. He and his wife are very happy with them. He called me the next day and asked if he could come over as he had some questions. While we were sitting there talking, I could tell he was about to offer me a donation. I explained that I don't take donations (because I have desert tortoises to adopt out, I never take money from anyone. It only takes one person mentioning that they "bought" a desert tortoise from me to get me in trouble). So he said, well, how about some work? Do you need any help with anything around here. I pointed to my falling down Aldabra fence. He jumped right on it (not the fence, the project). He took out a pad and pencil and started making notes. I explained how the road was due to be widened and my driveway won't be exactly where it is now, so I don't want to use new lumber to repair the fence because I may have to move it at a later date.
> 
> So yesterday here he comes with lumber, posts and nails! He's going to come back Wed and Thurs (his days off) and work on repairing the fence.
> 
> Needless to say, I feel pretty guilty about accepting this from him. Two little box turtles don't come near in value to what he is offering to do.




Merry Christmas to you!!!
That is wonderful, and don't feel guilty! He offered and he sounds happy to help!!! Take it!!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hi ever'body!
> 
> A few days ago a fellow came over and adopted two 3-toe box turtles. He and his wife are very happy with them. He called me the next day and asked if he could come over as he had some questions. While we were sitting there talking, I could tell he was about to offer me a donation. I explained that I don't take donations (because I have desert tortoises to adopt out, I never take money from anyone. It only takes one person mentioning that they "bought" a desert tortoise from me to get me in trouble). So he said, well, how about some work? Do you need any help with anything around here. I pointed to my falling down Aldabra fence. He jumped right on it (not the fence, the project). He took out a pad and pencil and started making notes. I explained how the road was due to be widened and my driveway won't be exactly where it is now, so I don't want to use new lumber to repair the fence because I may have to move it at a later date.
> 
> So yesterday here he comes with lumber, posts and nails! He's going to come back Wed and Thurs (his days off) and work on repairing the fence.
> 
> Needless to say, I feel pretty guilty about accepting this from him. Two little box turtles don't come near in value to what he is offering to do.


You are a awesome person........So awesome things happens for you! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening everyone! ! ! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> what hours will you be working?


9am-7pmish
M-F for now


----------



## Lori lawson

Yvonne G said:


> It looks like I have another day off. It's raining today. My daughter is always telling me about the good bargains she gets when she grocery shops at Winco, and she invited me to go with her this a.m. (at 7 am, for cripes sake!). What a big store. But I'm afraid it's too big for me, plus, they didn't have the kind of produce I like to buy for my tortoises. I get up to the check stand and she rings up my groceries. I slid my card and it asks for my 'pin.' It's not a debit card. Oh, she says, we don't take credit cards. So my daughter paid for my groceries (I'll pay her back when I can get to the bank). I won't be going there again. I'm perfectly happy buying my produce at Smart and Final and my groceries at Walmart. But it was nice to be able to spend some time with my daughter.
> 
> So, I've dilly dallied long enough. Time to gather up the tortoise and cat food and head out. Later. . .


Hey yvonne. How is kona doing. He dug down in the cococoir at my house too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lori lawson said:


> Hey yvonne. How is kona doing. He dug down in the cococoir at my house too.



He's made himself right at home. He eats soon as I place the food down. He has already knocked over the plants and messed up the enclosure.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> He's made himself right at home. He eats soon as I place the food down. He has already knocked over the plants and messed up the enclosure.


Good boy


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> You are a awesome person........So awesome things happens for you! ! ! !



You got that right Steven!!


----------



## Lori lawson

Yvonne G said:


> He's made himself right at home. He eats soon as I place the food down. He has already knocked over the plants and messed up the enclosure.


Lol. That sounds like he's feeling like king of the castle haha. He knocked over your cactus? Maybe he's looking for dirt. He used to kick the cococoir all over his back. I hope he's not too much trouble and I hope you fall in love with him Harley's eating great!!! I expect to see weight increase soon


----------



## Lori lawson

Lori lawson said:


> Lol. That sounds like he's feeling like king of the castle haha. He knocked over your cactus? Maybe he's looking for dirt. He used to kick the cococoir all over his back. I hope he's not too much trouble and I hope you fall in love with him Harley's eating great!!! I expect to see weight increase soon


And I think God blessed you by having your fence repaired for all the good you do. Enjoy a little reward yvonne!


----------



## Momof4

I got a pic of my favorite bird tonight! Last year there were two and I see four! 
I think it's a type of warbler? They has a distinct sound so I always know when they're around!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good evening everyone! ! ! ! !



*waves* Home?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> *waves* Home?


Not till May 1st.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Not till May 1st.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I got a pic of my favorite bird tonight! Last year there were two and I see four!
> I think it's a type of warbler? They has a distinct sound so I always know when they're around!
> View attachment 203130


I think that's a Hooded Oriole not a warbler 
http://www.audubon.org/field-guide/bird/hooded-oriole


----------



## smarch

Good morning and happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I got a pic of my favorite bird tonight! Last year there were two and I see four!
> I think it's a type of warbler? They has a distinct sound so I always know when they're around!
> View attachment 203130



Do you think it could be a hooded oriole (*Icterus cucullatus) ?
*


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Good morning and happy Sunday everyone!
> View attachment 203139



The cat is giving the tortoise the stink eye.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> The cat is giving the tortoise the stink eye.


Yeah Stache has some jealousy issues with Franklin hahah, their first encounter may have consisted of me holding the tortoise chasing the cat around because he was afraid after he sniffed him and Franklin sucked into his shell and blew air at him hahaha


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Maggie Cummings

smarch said:


> Good morning and happy Sunday everyone!
> View attachment 203139



Oh that's a great photo of you. I have a 23 pound tuxedo cat with a black face with a white dot on her nose.....


----------



## MPRC

My soda is flat and my popcorn is stale, this race is taking forever...


----------



## AZtortMom

The general mood at the moment


Just relaxing and being lazy


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it wasn't much of a write-up. The found tortoise follow-up story was part of the Bee's editorial today:




BY THE EDITORIAL BOARD

Thumbs up to Yvonne Gomez of Clovis for searching out the family of a California desert tortoise, Elmo, after years missing from his owners. We now know that Elmo escaped from his back yard when a gate was inadvertently left open. He was discovered last year between Reedley and Dinuba by some folks who cared for him. Last August, however, they took him to Gomez’s Turtle and Tortoise Rescue in Clovis when they moved out of the area.

Gomez thought she wouldn’t be able to track down his original family. Then she decided to write a letter to the editor in The Bee. It worked! Her first phone call the day it appeared in the newspaper was from the Marshall family. Jason and Sandy described Elmo perfectly, right down to the fiberglass patch on his shell. (The story goes that the patch was created to heal an injury when a previous owner accidentally ran over him with a lawnmower.) All is well now, and the family is happily reunited.


Read more here: http://www.fresnobee.com/opinion/editorials/article140613548.html#storylink=cpy

They didn't get it exactly right, as I received the tortoise only last week, not last August.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it wasn't much of a write-up. The found tortoise follow-up story was part of the Bee's editorial today:
> 
> View attachment 203214
> 
> 
> BY THE EDITORIAL BOARD
> 
> Thumbs up to Yvonne Gomez of Clovis for searching out the family of a California desert tortoise, Elmo, after years missing from his owners. We now know that Elmo escaped from his back yard when a gate was inadvertently left open. He was discovered last year between Reedley and Dinuba by some folks who cared for him. Last August, however, they took him to Gomez’s Turtle and Tortoise Rescue in Clovis when they moved out of the area.
> 
> Gomez thought she wouldn’t be able to track down his original family. Then she decided to write a letter to the editor in The Bee. It worked! Her first phone call the day it appeared in the newspaper was from the Marshall family. Jason and Sandy described Elmo perfectly, right down to the fiberglass patch on his shell. (The story goes that the patch was created to heal an injury when a previous owner accidentally ran over him with a lawnmower.) All is well now, and the family is happily reunited.
> 
> 
> Read more here: http://www.fresnobee.com/opinion/editorials/article140613548.html#storylink=cpy
> 
> They didn't get it exactly right, as I received the tortoise only last week, not last August.


You're right. Very anticlimactic. 
I'm glad he's back home though and you got mentioned too


----------



## Momof4

Ok, cat lovers! Here's one of the projects my family worked on today!
We made an outdoor cat enclosure off our bedroom so the kitty can go in and out as he pleases! 
I thought I was going to have to acclimate him but as soon as I took the screen off he bolted right in! He has been out there for hours. He came in for a few and went right back out! 
We are going to put in a cat door in the screen someday. 
I know it's 7' high and about 12x12ish. It's covered in bird netting. 
Now we just need to add furniture. 





Watching our work


----------



## Momof4

Then we moved a ton of river rock which took a few hours! 

This morning



Tonight



We filled the river on Friday and moved the rest to line some driveway.


----------



## Yvonne G

What a good kitty mama you are. I love that the kids are allowed to use power tools!


----------



## Momof4

Now he's all tuckered out!!


----------



## Lori lawson

Yvonne G said:


> The cat is giving the tortoise the stink eye.


Hey Yvonne. Is kona making himself at home ok?? Harley's eating mazuri tot diet and claiming the enclosure. He's eating tort chow great and regular stools. He has claimed the castle lol, thankyou for the chance you have given kona. I hope he cont. to thrive. Any new pic of him??


----------



## MPRC

I'm ready to throw some people off a bridge. I'm selling a TON of items on Facebook/Craigslist/Letgo and the number of nutterbutters who expect me to drive across town to meet up to exchange a $2 coffee mug is irritating. My ads clearly state no delivery for purchases of $20 or less and that's a hard concept. Every penny counts and we are getting close to our goal. - If only people would offer an $18 delivery fee!


----------



## MPRC

@Yvonne G - Did Elmo's people say how long he had been missing? I don't think I saw it in the article.


----------



## Momof4

@Yvonne G Are you feeling ok? I haven't seen you around today.


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> I'm ready to throw some people off a bridge. I'm selling a TON of items on Facebook/Craigslist/Letgo and the number of nutterbutters who expect me to drive across town to meet up to exchange a $2 coffee mug is irritating. My ads clearly state no delivery for purchases of $20 or less and that's a hard concept. Every penny counts and we are getting close to our goal. - If only people would offer an $18 delivery fee!



$18 delivery sounds good!!


----------



## MPRC

$9 of that is for dealing with people!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Morning!




Good morning Jacqui! 
Any plans today?


----------



## Yvonne G

Lori lawson said:


> Hey Yvonne. Is kona making himself at home ok?? Harley's eating mazuri tot diet and claiming the enclosure. He's eating tort chow great and regular stools. He has claimed the castle lol, thankyou for the chance you have given kona. I hope he cont. to thrive. Any new pic of him??



He's eating like a champ! It sounds like part of Harley's problem may have been having another tortoise in her habitat. Hopefully she'll continue to do well.

Kona has made a total mess out of his enclosure. He digs, throwing substrate up over his back. He knocks the flower pots over. He drags substrate through the water. I haven't had a chance to set him up in a larger container yet, and I'm sure he'll mess that one up too.


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> @Yvonne G - Did Elmo's people say how long he had been missing? I don't think I saw it in the article.



They may have said, but I don't remember. Seems to me it was that same summer of the autumn he was found. Probably not too long.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> @Yvonne G Are you feeling ok? I haven't seen you around today.



I'm trying to get ready for the guy that's coming tomorrow to work on the Aldabran fence. I'm fine - no worries.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning Jacqui!
> Any plans today?



Working half a day, then home to do enough cleaning to fill my trash limit for the week. You?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Working half a day, then home to do enough cleaning to fill my trash limit for the week. You?




Walking and taking the baby to his 18mo check up. His mom is on a business trip this week.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I'm trying to get ready for the guy that's coming tomorrow to work on the Aldabran fence. I'm fine - no worries.




Ok, good. 
How exciting to get that fence done!!


----------



## Lori lawson

Yvonne G said:


> He's eating like a champ! It sounds like part of Harley's problem may have been having another tortoise in her habitat. Hopefully she'll continue to do well.
> 
> Kona has made a total mess out of his enclosure. He digs, throwing substrate up over his back. He knocks the flower pots over. He drags substrate through the water. I haven't had a chance to set him up in a larger container yet, and I'm sure he'll mess that one up too.


Oh no kona. I hope he's not too much trouble for you yvonne. He's a rambunctious little guy


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## smarch

Who went on a date with their gym partner on Sunday? This girl!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Who went on a date with their gym partner on Sunday? This girl!



Again? I see a pattern happening. Was this a non gym type date this time?


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Who went on a date with their gym partner on Sunday? This girl!




Umm, details please!!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 203422




So pretty! Are they yours? What are they?


----------



## Lori lawson

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 203422


Do tort s like pansies??


----------



## Yvonne G

Yvonne G said:


> He's eating like a champ! It sounds like part of Harley's problem may have been having another tortoise in her habitat. Hopefully she'll continue to do well.
> 
> Kona has made a total mess out of his enclosure. He digs, throwing substrate up over his back. He knocks the flower pots over. He drags substrate through the water. I haven't had a chance to set him up in a larger container yet, and I'm sure he'll mess that one up too.



I took this picture before Kona made a mess out of his enclosure. This is an accident waiting to happen:


----------



## Yvonne G

Yvonne G said:


> I'm trying to get ready for the guy that's coming tomorrow to work on the Aldabran fence. I'm fine - no worries.



He came today while I was feeding.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lori lawson said:


> Do tort s like pansies??



Yup - they love them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yvonne G said:


> Hi ever'body!
> 
> A few days ago a fellow came over and adopted two 3-toe box turtles. He and his wife are very happy with them. He called me the next day and asked if he could come over as he had some questions. While we were sitting there talking, I could tell he was about to offer me a donation. I explained that I don't take donations (because I have desert tortoises to adopt out, I never take money from anyone. It only takes one person mentioning that they "bought" a desert tortoise from me to get me in trouble). So he said, well, how about some work? Do you need any help with anything around here. I pointed to my falling down Aldabra fence. He jumped right on it (not the fence, the project). He took out a pad and pencil and started making notes. I explained how the road was due to be widened and my driveway won't be exactly where it is now, so I don't want to use new lumber to repair the fence because I may have to move it at a later date.
> 
> So yesterday here he comes with lumber, posts and nails! He's going to come back Wed and Thurs (his days off) and work on repairing the fence.
> 
> Needless to say, I feel pretty guilty about accepting this from him. Two little box turtles don't come near in value to what he is offering to do.




I've quoted this so you all can remember why I have a stranger here working on my fence.

The before picture:




The guy's name is Rob. I hate to keep calling him 'the guy.'

Rob arrived here about 8:30a while I was feeding all the animals. He brought more lumber and all his tools. He was all finished and the area all cleaned up by 1:30p . And now it looks like this:




A long shot view:




And because he knew that I'm a lumber and scrap lumber hoarder, he left me this:




What a nice guy. I feel so blessed. He said when I'm ready to start the repairs on other tortoise fences (believe me, there are many that need it), give him a call and he'll come help. He said he enjoyed his day here.


----------



## MPRC

Wow, that looks great. Sounds like you have made a valuable friend!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I've quoted this so you all can remember why I have a stranger here working on my fence.
> 
> The before picture:
> 
> View attachment 203465
> 
> 
> The guy's name is Rob. I hate to keep calling him 'the guy.'
> 
> Rob arrived here about 8:30a while I was feeding all the animals. He brought more lumber and all his tools. He was all finished and the area all cleaned up by 1:30p . And now it looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 203466
> 
> 
> A long shot view:
> 
> View attachment 203468
> 
> 
> And because he knew that I'm a lumber and scrap lumber hoarder, he left me this:
> 
> View attachment 203467
> 
> 
> What a nice guy. I feel so blessed. He said when I'm ready to start the repairs on other tortoise fences (believe me, there are many that need it), give him a call and he'll come help. He said he enjoyed his day here.


WOW! ! ! !

That is very nice.

You are a nice person Yvonne, So nice things happens for you.


----------



## Lori lawson

Yvonne G said:


> I took this picture before Kona made a mess out of his enclosure. This is an accident waiting to happen:
> 
> View attachment 203464


Oh my goodness yvonne. He is acting up. I used an upside Dow wash tub from Walmart. They're plastic and easy to cut a hole in for him to go into. You can also cut it in half and put the cut piece up against the glass and cut hole for him to go into from front. He can't climb plastic. The tubs are 3$$. So sorry he's being bad for you


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I've quoted this so you all can remember why I have a stranger here working on my fence.
> 
> The before picture:
> 
> View attachment 203465
> 
> 
> The guy's name is Rob. I hate to keep calling him 'the guy.'
> 
> Rob arrived here about 8:30a while I was feeding all the animals. He brought more lumber and all his tools. He was all finished and the area all cleaned up by 1:30p . And now it looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 203466
> 
> 
> A long shot view:
> 
> View attachment 203468
> 
> 
> And because he knew that I'm a lumber and scrap lumber hoarder, he left me this:
> 
> View attachment 203467
> 
> 
> What a nice guy. I feel so blessed. He said when I'm ready to start the repairs on other tortoise fences (believe me, there are many that need it), give him a call and he'll come help. He said he enjoyed his day here.




You should bake him a pan of brownies next time he's out. I bet he'd love that!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> You should bake him a pan of brownies next time he's out. I bet he'd love that!



Me? Bake? Well, me and the Pillsbury ready-to-bake cookies are pretty tight.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Me? Bake? Well, me and the Pillsbury ready-to-bake cookies are pretty tight.



Looks like you made out like a bandit. That looks really nice.But you've always made your own fences. I remember a couple days of hell when you made me help you put the white fence around the big pasture. 120 degrees and she's got a city girl wearing spike heels helping her put up a fence......pure hell.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> Looks like you made out like a bandit. That looks really nice.But you've always made your own fences. I remember a couple days of hell when you made me help you put the white fence around the big pasture. 120 degrees and she's got a city girl wearing spike heels helping her put up a fence......pure hell.


that was a long time ago.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> that was a long time ago.



Times they are a-changin. I could have done it myself, but it takes time and money, and Rob offered.

I took in the cutest little male 3 toe just now. He's 2017 rescue #13:





This guy calls me up this a.m. to say he found a turtle in his front yard. He went out to get the paper and saw that the neighbor kids had tossed a rock on his lawn. He walked out to pick it up and it was a turtle. He said the turtle has been hanging around for about 2 weeks. He has a little hole he goes into. He doesn't know anything about turtles and will I take it?

It's a male, and pretty small, however, so very, very smooth I just KNOW he's quite old. I've never seen a 3 toe this color. He's wet in the picture, but when he dries he really is blackish green.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 203422




They/re not pansies they're violas or violets, and just real pretty


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> They/re not pansies they're violas or violets, and just real pretty



And one of my very favorite flowers!


----------



## Yvonne G

I had planned on running the Weedeater today, but looking out the window just now I see no sun. Dang it I hope it's not cold out there. I know last night the weather person said it would be windy today, and you all know how much I just HATE the wind. But it wasn't windy when Misty and I went out this a.m. to take care of her morning constitutional.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm going to have to train Misty to find the tortoises. When I allow the female leopard tortoises out into the new pasture, and they don't go back into the shed at night, I have a heck of a time finding them in the waist-high weed patch. I spent about a half hour looking for them last night. Eventually, once the night time weather temps get up a bit higher, I'll just leave them out there, but for now, it's still down in the 50s at night and I don't like for them to get that cold.


----------



## Yvonne G

Can you tell I'm dilly dallying so I won't have to go outside?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Can you tell I'm dilly dallying so I won't have to go outside?



I don't have the baby today so I went out and used the weed eater. I love that thing!!

We are going to my brothers wedding Friday in LA so I'm getting ready for the pet sitter cleaning getting the pets ready. Both my kids are in the wedding. My son looks so handsome in his tux! My daughter just looks too grown up in her dress. 
She's now taller than my son. 
They are 11 I& 13. He hates it.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> And one of my very favorite flowers!



which was why the picture.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Can you tell I'm dilly dallying so I won't have to go outside?



Yeppers


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I don't have the baby today so I went out and used the weed eater. I love that thing!!
> 
> We are going to my brothers wedding Friday in LA so I'm getting ready for the pet sitter cleaning getting the pets ready. Both my kids are in the wedding. My son looks so handsome in his tux! My daughter just looks too grown up in her dress.
> She's now taller than my son.
> They are 11 I& 13. He hates it.



I love the job my weedeater does, however, I hate what it does to my body. Looking down and holding it out causes my trapezius muscle on the right side to burn like crazy. After using it for about a half hour it hurts so bad it almost brings tear to my eyes. I've tried using the other hand, but I'm not as dexterous with that side and I make big 'plow' marks in the grass. I've also tried standing up straighter, but then I can't see what I'm doing. I wish I had the back brace my son had to wear in high school because of his scoliosis. Now THAT contraption would keep my head up!







similar to this. Poor kid

Be sure to take pictures of the kids in their wedding finery. You have a pair of very handsome children and I'll bet they look gorgeous.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well geeze. This just makes me feel so bad: Between the time I went out the Misty at zero dark thirty and now it rained! That means I can't use the Weedeater. Oh darn!


----------



## Yvonne G

It's 58F degrees and overcast. And it's cold in my house. Is it cold enough to build a fire in the wood stove? I'm freezing in here!

Maybe I'll just put on my bathrobe over my clothes. It's time to fix Misty's lunch, so I won't be going outside in that ugly weather.


----------



## mike taylor

What's zap o ning!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> What's zap o ning!




Happy Anniversary sir!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I love the job my weedeater does, however, I hate what it does to my body. Looking down and holding it out causes my trapezius muscle on the right side to burn like crazy. After using it for about a half hour it hurts so bad it almost brings tear to my eyes. I've tried using the other hand, but I'm not as dexterous with that side and I make big 'plow' marks in the grass. I've also tried standing up straighter, but then I can't see what I'm doing. I wish I had the back brace my son had to wear in high school because of his scoliosis. Now THAT contraption would keep my head up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> similar to this. Poor kid
> 
> Be sure to take pictures of the kids in their wedding finery. You have a pair of very handsome children and I'll bet they look gorgeous.




It does put pressure on my lower back. We have two. The gas is to much work starting it. I start and stop a lot. Our electric is shorter but I love the convenience. 

Your poor kid!! That thing looks awful!! 

I'll share pics! Thank you, I think they are pretty cute myself.

My brother was suppose to get married 3 years ago when my kids were smaller and cuter for a flower girl and ring bearer but my new sister in law got breast cancer and a double mastectomy at 24!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> What's zap o ning!



I guess you've been too busy playing with your cars to visit, huh?


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh wow, that poor gal.


----------



## MPRC

Ugh....exactly a month after getting our tires slashed, now this. And people wonder why I can't sleep and my hair is falling out.


----------



## Yvonne G

Is that your video? Did you recognize the guy?


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> Is that your video? Did you recognize the guy?



Yes, that is my truck...again. I still have my slashed tires in the back because I can't afford to replace them, they were brand new, less than 2000 miles on them.  

I don't recognize the punk who did it, but I have my theories as to who hired him. Unfortunately theories still wont get me a restraining order. It happened 2 days ago and it's been raining heavily and the ax was in tall grass....and the neighbor guy whose yard it was flung into moved it. No usable evidence aside from the grainy video.


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> Yes, that is my truck...again. I still have my slashed tires in the back because I can't afford to replace them, they were brand new, less than 2000 miles on them.
> 
> I don't recognize the punk who did it, but I have my theories as to who hired him. Unfortunately theories still wont get me a restraining order. It happened 2 days ago and it's been raining heavily and the ax was in tall grass....and the neighbor guy whose yard it was flung into moved it. No usable evidence aside from the grainy video.



He can't live to far if he's riding a bike! Looks young. Light colored jacket I'm guessing maybe gray since it's a guy. 

That is so scary!! I think you should sit out there all night and scare the crap out of him!! 

You poor thing!!


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Happy Anniversary sir!!


Thank you


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> I guess you've been too busy playing with your cars to visit, huh?


Work work work


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I'm going to have to train Misty to find the tortoises. When I allow the female leopard tortoises out into the new pasture, and they don't go back into the shed at night, I have a heck of a time finding them in the waist-high weed patch. I spent about a half hour looking for them last night. Eventually, once the night time weather temps get up a bit higher, I'll just leave them out there, but for now, it's still down in the 50s at night and I don't like for them to get that cold.


Your Leopard tortoise knows that you need little more exercise.......


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening TFO​


----------



## Yvonne G

When you see pictures like this and read news stories about all the damage yesterday's wind storm did, my little bit of wind disturbance is piddly by comparison:

Why couldn't the wind have cleaned off the roof for me:



Thank goodness there was no damage here. The wind picked up and tossed a heavy rubber water trough about 15 feet and it landed in the leopard yard:



And it knocked the others off their stack:



I don't know where these shingles came from. My shingles are dark blue. The shingles on the old house are this color, but that roof shows no missing shingles:



There was no damage here at all. A flower pot tipped over:



But over at my daughter's house, a half mile to the north of me, her 'car port' was knocked down. The only thing saving it from blowing away was the fact its feet are in cement:



And a 6' privacy fence blew over:



When you consider that all the fences on her property are over 30 years old, I guess you have to consider yourself lucky if this is the only one that blew down.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning! With three of my brats celebrating my baby girl's birthday.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> It does put pressure on my lower back. We have two. The gas is to much work starting it. I start and stop a lot. Our electric is shorter but I love the convenience.
> 
> Your poor kid!! That thing looks awful!!
> 
> I'll share pics! Thank you, I think they are pretty cute myself.
> 
> My brother was suppose to get married 3 years ago when my kids were smaller and cuter for a flower girl and ring bearer but my new sister in law got breast cancer and a double mastectomy at 24!



I have a battery one. Light weight and push button start.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Morning! With three of my brats celebrating my baby girl's birthday.




Happy Birthday to Baby Girl!!!


----------



## Lori lawson

Lori lawson said:


> Oh my goodness yvonne. He is acting up. I used an upside Dow wash tub from Walmart. They're plastic and easy to cut a hole in for him to go into. You can also cut it in half and put the cut piece up against the glass and cut hole for him to go into from front. He can't climb plastic. The tubs are 3$$. So sorry he's being bad for you


Hey yvonne. Good news. Harley has gone from 75 g to 81g How's kona doing?


----------



## Yvonne G

Kona's doing just fine. He has settled in and has made himself right at home. The plants in his habitat have been demolished, there's always substrate in his water, and he prefers to sleep in the plant pot that he took the plant out of rather than the half log. He eats everything I feed him. He seems content, and doesn't pace or try to escape.


----------



## Jacqui

Cam should be here. My son, son-in-law, and future son-in-law are sitting around all on their phones, playing against each other. The comments and laughter are so great. I could see Cam joining in.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Birthday to Baby Girl!!!



I showed her. She says thank you and told me I need to go visit you. lol


----------



## MPRC

Greetings from SUNNY Oregon! It feels weird to say that after a long winter.


----------



## MPRC

Silly app, doesn't know which way is up.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Cam should be here. My son, son-in-law, and future son-in-law are sitting around all on their phones, playing against each other. The comments and laughter are so great. I could see Cam joining in.



Quote - "you could* SEE* Cam joining in"???????? That would be the day. None of us has ever SEEN Cam. You are talking about our invisible moderator, right?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I showed her. She says thank you and told me I need to go visit you. lol



I totally agree!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Quote - "you could* SEE* Cam joining in"???????? That would be the day. None of us has ever SEEN Cam. You are talking about our invisible moderator, right?



I have a really good imagination.


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## bouaboua

Morning!!

Time to go to bed~~


----------



## Lori lawson

Yvonne G said:


> Can you tell I'm dilly dallying so I won't have to go outside?


Yvonne. Harley has already grown 6gms since kona left! She's eating great and taken over her big house. How is kona?


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Kona's doing just fine. He has settled in and has made himself right at home. The plants in his habitat have been demolished, there's always substrate in his water, and he prefers to sleep in the plant pot that he took the plant out of rather than the half log. He eats everything I feed him. He seems content, and doesn't pace or try to escape.


Yovonne answered your question


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning everyone! Off to build more rat rods today .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Good morning everyone! Off to build more rat rods today .



Hi Mike! One can never have enough rat rods!


----------



## MPRC

And the rains are back in Oregon, just in time for me to be trying to leave for a photo session. Good thing it's just a house and not a cold wet family.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Cam should be here. My son, son-in-law, and future son-in-law are sitting around all on their phones, playing against each other. The comments and laughter are so great. I could see Cam joining in.



The trash talk is the best part of playing games.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning on a chilly and wet day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning on a chilly and wet day.



April showers bring May flowers, or so they tell me.

Beautiful day here. I plan to mow and trim.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Again? I see a pattern happening. Was this a non gym type date this time?


Indeed it was, we went to dinner after a workout, then this past Thursday he picked me up for dinner too


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> Umm, details please!!!


Well pretty simple really (or maybe not who knows, idk what you mean by details) we worked out arms for a couple hours, then he took me to a little Buddhist temple in the middle of the city and they happened to be practicing a dragon dance, so we watched that for a while which was like the coolest thing ever, and then he asked if I wanted dinner so we did. Then this Thursday he picked me up (from the gym) and we went to dinner again


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## smarch

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all


Good afternoon on this lovely Sunday


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Well pretty simple really (or maybe not who knows, idk what you mean by details) we worked out arms for a couple hours, then he took me to a little Buddhist temple in the middle of the city and they happened to be practicing a dragon dance, so we watched that for a while which was like the coolest thing ever, and then he asked if I wanted dinner so we did. Then this Thursday he picked me up (from the gym) and we went to dinner again




How much fun!!


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Monday! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Happy Monday! ! ! !



Hi Steven! Are you still stuck overseas?


----------



## Momof4

We had such a lovely time at my brother's wedding! The kids did a great job as flower girl and ring bearer!


----------



## Yvonne G

Gosh the kids look nice! And now I understand your push to quickly lose some weight. You wanted to look good (as you certainly do!!!) for the wedding. Whose car? Is it a Ford or a Merc?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Gosh the kids look nice! And now I understand your push to quickly lose some weight. You wanted to look good (as you certainly do!!!) for the wedding. Whose car? Is it a Ford or a Merc?



Yes, the wedding was a way to lose 25#! It feels good and I don't feel blah. Still have more to go!
The car was a friend of the brides. It's a Ford! The bride was driven up to the ceremony and as she stepped out of the car and her dad walked her down the isle. It was an outdoor wedding.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Kewl car!

We actually had sun today....see....


----------



## Yvonne G

Looks like a bit of new growth on Knobby.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Steven! Are you still stuck overseas?


Un-stucked already, but it took too long for me to get my renew, so I just stay here for another month. My wife don't miss me anyway.....She have all her torts to keep her busy.


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Un-stucked already, but it took too long for me to get my renew, so I just stay here for another month. My wife don't miss me anyway.....She have all her torts to keep her busy.



Wow, that's a long time Steven!!


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> Wow, that's a long time Steven!!


Yup......8 weeks this time.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like a bit of new growth on Knobby.



It's too bad the picture of Ginger eating the worm doesn't show that the worm was so big at first thought it was a garter snake baby. The photo is blurry cuz she was fighting with the darned thing. It was fighting back with her....
Knobby is growing along nicely thanks. He's got a great nosy personality and he's a way easy keeper. But he's absolutely petrified of water. So I'm taking it easy on him. He barely gets his toes wet now. But he'll get used to it.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Hi there Jacqui! How's 'Shelly'?


----------



## jaizei

http://a.co/gdr51lF

Its like eating your way through the ark.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> http://a.co/gdr51lF
> 
> Its like eating your way through the ark.



lol very true.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Hi there Jacqui! How's 'Shelly'?



Shelley is mad because we had nice warm weather a couple of weeks back, so she and a few others got some time outside. Since then it's been cold and wet. Tortoises just don't get the statement that it's too cold out for them.


----------



## Yvonne G

I thought you all might be interested in my early morning feeding and watering:

This is me as I'm feeding, watering and cleaning up after the tortoises in enclosures on the car port:




And here I am administering to the tortoises in the rain forest:




Now I'm cleaning out Dudley's water and refilling it:




Back to the RF enclosure:




Cleaning up after the leopard tortoises




Now I'm off to the Aldabras:



And here I am, back in the house and taking care of Misty's lunch:



For those of you who haven't read about my new stray cat, Charlie, this cat came to me in January starving to death. He eats everything in sight, gobbling food like a dog does. ANd since I'm the one who provides that food, he follows me wherever I go!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Holy cats, you're becoming the crazy cat lady........ and he looks kinda fat......


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Holy cats, you're becoming the crazy cat lady........ and he looks kinda fat......


Yeah. Charlie makes number six.


----------



## Yvonne G

Boy! Talk about killing chat! Where are all you people? A whole day and night? Maggie, Jacqui and Cameron the only ones chatting?


----------



## Jacqui

Something amazing and weird had happened....

the sun is shining!


----------



## MPRC

I've been a busy bee. 4 shoots in 4 days and I'm packing to move and I've been running my Etsy business at full steam. The variety I have in my business is crazy. Here are 4 photos from the last 4 days. 

Real Estate: 


 

Model image from a photography lesson that I taught: 




Proposal Photos (she said yes!) 




Fitness/Dance Photos for a website




So, that's my excuse for being silent. That and the weather is drying out so if I'm hanging around it's on the lawn watching tortoises graze.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I thought you all might be interested in my early morning feeding and watering:
> 
> This is me as I'm feeding, watering and cleaning up after the tortoises in enclosures on the car port:
> View attachment 204054
> 
> 
> 
> And here I am administering to the tortoises in the rain forest:
> View attachment 204055
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm cleaning out Dudley's water and refilling it:
> View attachment 204056
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the RF enclosure:
> View attachment 204057
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaning up after the leopard tortoises
> View attachment 204058
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm off to the Aldabras:
> View attachment 204059
> 
> 
> And here I am, back in the house and taking care of Misty's lunch:
> View attachment 204060
> 
> 
> For those of you who haven't read about my new stray cat, Charlie, this cat came to me in January starving to death. He eats everything in sight, gobbling food like a dog does. ANd since I'm the one who provides that food, he follows me wherever I go!



I think you have a new best friend!! 

Maybe I should feed my kitten all morning long! He hates to be held or pet more than 3 strokes! I just want him to like me more!


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> I've been a busy bee. 4 shoots in 4 days and I'm packing to move and I've been running my Etsy business at full steam. The variety I have in my business is crazy. Here are 4 photos from the last 4 days.
> 
> Real Estate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model image from a photography lesson that I taught:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal Photos (she said yes!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fitness/Dance Photos for a website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, that's my excuse for being silent. That and the weather is drying out so if I'm hanging around it's on the lawn watching tortoises graze.



Great photos!! You have been a busy bee!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I think you have a new best friend!!
> 
> Maybe I should feed my kitten all morning long! He hates to be held or pet more than 3 strokes! I just want him to like me more!



Let him go a bit hungry, then when you feed him, you're his saviour!


----------



## Jacqui

Gooooodddd morning!


----------



## Jacqui

What do you think about these?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> What do you think about these?
> View attachment 204154
> View attachment 204155



They're awfully pretty, but it looks like someone splashed bleach on 'em.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

hey are beautiful...petunias?


----------



## Yvonne G

Well cripes! Yesterday I sweated working outside wearing sweats, so when I got dressed this a.m. I put on shorts. I washed, chopped and gathered up all the tortoise food to take outside, got it all in my arms and struggled to open the door. . .no sun! It's cold out there, gray, cloudy and overcast. What the heck? So, back inside. Put down the tubs of food, put on sweats and here I am, sitting at the computer. The tortoises can just wait.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> What do you think about these?
> View attachment 204154
> View attachment 204155




They're gorgeous!!


----------



## smarch

I was having a bad morning at work... so the man I recently started dating, stopped by with flowers when I was away from the desk! <3 I've NEVER been treated like this! (And he met Franklin on Monday and thought he was he coolest  )


----------



## Yvonne G

I think he likes you!!!


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> I think he likes you!!!


I'd say I know that  tonight's my first time picking date night for date #3 (not counting all our morning workouts and Monday when we spent the day curled up in my chair watching TV), and he respects me, respects things going slow. I guess this is the difference between dating a man and "dating" a boy.


----------



## Yvonne G

I was able to bring a few plants back outside this a.m. before my umph left the building. 

What's everyone doing that is keeping you away from chat?


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> I was having a bad morning at work... so the man I recently started dating, stopped by with flowers when I was away from the desk! <3 I've NEVER been treated like this! (And he met Franklin on Monday and thought he was he coolest  )
> View attachment 204181




Aww, how sweet!!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I was able to bring a few plants back outside this a.m. before my umph left the building.
> 
> What's everyone doing that is keeping you away from chat?



Took the baby to get his new spectacles! 
Then, to the school for my daughters last each lunch with your kid day!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Took the baby to get his new spectacles!
> Then, to the school for my daughters last each lunch with your kid day!
> View attachment 204192


He's just about as cute as he can be! Are the specs to pull his eye muscles?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> He's just about as cute as he can be! Are the specs to pull his eye muscles?



Yes, I forgot the name but he had a lazy eye.


----------



## MPRC

I feel like a little pig in a straw house. Its blowing and blowing like crazy here in Oregon and our (non straw) house is shaking. I love storms, its almost never windy here.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> hey are beautiful...petunias?



Yes. When the hot of summer comes, they will lose the white splashes. Cools down, white splashes come back.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well cripes! Yesterday I sweated working outside wearing sweats, so when I got dressed this a.m. I put on shorts. I washed, chopped and gathered up all the tortoise food to take outside, got it all in my arms and struggled to open the door. . .no sun! It's cold out there, gray, cloudy and overcast. What the heck? So, back inside. Put down the tubs of food, put on sweats and here I am, sitting at the computer. The tortoises can just wait.



Silly lady, why would the weather be the same two days in a row?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> They're gorgeous!!



Thank you. I am thinking I am going to get some for my youngest daughter, too. She loves purple.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> I was having a bad morning at work... so the man I recently started dating, stopped by with flowers when I was away from the desk! <3 I've NEVER been treated like this! (And he met Franklin on Monday and thought he was he coolest  )
> View attachment 204181



Sounds like a great guy!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Took the baby to get his new spectacles!
> Then, to the school for my daughters last each lunch with your kid day!
> View attachment 204192



He has just grown up so fast.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> I feel like a little pig in a straw house. Its blowing and blowing like crazy here in Oregon and our (non straw) house is shaking. I love storms, its almost never windy here.



lol Nebraska is the opposite. The wind NOT blowing is a rare happening.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I was able to bring a few plants back outside this a.m. before my umph left the building.
> 
> What's everyone doing that is keeping you away from chat?



Been busy with real life and have had things in the last couple of weeks to tell, but never get time to get on here and tell.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Yes. When the hot of summer comes, they will lose the white splashes. Cools down, white splashes come back.


nice!


----------



## Yvonne G

We're having a pretty nice rain episode. Rained a lot overnight and it is still coming down steady. 
I'm cooking up a pot of ham hocks and collards. Why should the tortoises get all the good stuff? Trouble is, I'm hungry now and dinner won't be ready for three or four more hours!


----------



## Momof4

We get our rain tonight and a little on Saturday. 
We are getting the rv ready for our spring beach camping trip.


----------



## Jacqui

Sunshine! Glorious sunshine after days of rain.


----------



## mike taylor

It's Friday! Time to cut some metal and weld some metal .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've been having a great,(?) wind storm up here. About 12 hours so far. My power went out about 2 hours ago. The power company clearly says that they need to address the 10's of thousands of customers without power before they even think of the 4 houses on my dirt road. And my generator is at the new house. Ugh. 
Everything here is electric. Not power, no heat, no cooking, no flushing, no nothing. Yay!!!!!?


----------



## MPRC

Packing/Panicking. We have 10 days to do repairs on the house (big repairs like replacing the floor in one room and ceiling in the other) clean up, pack everything here, move it, clean here and get settled for an appraiser to come on 4/20 to make sure everything is satisfactory for my lender.


----------



## MPRC

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We've been having a great,(?) wind storm up here. About 12 hours so far. My power went out about 2 hours ago. The power company clearly says that they need to address the 10's of thousands of customers without power before they even think of the 4 houses on my dirt road. And my generator is at the new house. Ugh.
> Everything here is electric. Not power, no heat, no cooking, no flushing, no nothing. Yay!!!!!?



We were out for a few hours this morning and it keeps flickering. Currently the sun is shining and the trees are blowing over sideways.. It's pulling down all the junk from the ice storms in December.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> We get our rain tonight and a little on Saturday.
> We are getting the rv ready for our spring beach camping trip.



Where do you go?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Where do you go?




20 minutes from home!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MPRC said:


> We were out for a few hours this morning and it keeps flickering. Currently the sun is shining and the trees are blowing over sideways.. It's pulling down all the junk from the ice storms in December.


6:11 pm and still no power! We're on hour number 5 now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 6:11 pm and still no power! We're on hour number 5 now.



I've been very blessed in that there hasn't been a power outage of any consequence in all the years I've been trying to keep winter tortoises warm. Lean over here and let me knock on your head.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

We have a fire dept in the next field, so we rarely lose our power. Didn't lose it today. But I thought the 40' tree next to my house is gonna fall on me. And I can't find the ruby slippers.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I've been very blessed in that there hasn't been a power outage of any consequence in all the years I've been trying to keep winter tortoises warm. Lean over here and let me knock on your head.


11:23 pm and still no power. 10 hours of nothing. And to add to this, my generator is at the new house and both bar-ques as well. Living on led backup lanterns now and battery independent phone charger.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 11:23 pm and still no power. 10 hours of nothing. And to add to this, my generator is at the new house and both bar-ques as well. Living on led backup lanterns now and battery independent phone charger.



We haven't heard much personal stuff from you for quite a while - NEW HOUSE????? How about tuning us in?


----------



## Yvonne G

A couple months ago I went online and did research on how to improve my memory. I'm at the age where I can't remember stuff, sometimes even what I ate for lunch yesterday. So I started taking vitamin B, selenium, zinc, fish oil, garlique, alpha lipoic acid and NAC - and I have to admit, I'm seeing an improvement. Some of those are for heart health, but it's all good. Hopefully I'll keep improving. I've even remembered that one of my great grandkids has a birthday coming up the end of this month. . . without looking at the calendar where I have it written down! Yippee!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, you guys are no fun. I guess I'll have to bite the bullet, don me now my rain apparel (♫ ♪ ♫), gather up the food tub and head out. Later. . .


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> Packing/Panicking. We have 10 days to do repairs on the house (big repairs like replacing the floor in one room and ceiling in the other) clean up, pack everything here, move it, clean here and get settled for an appraiser to come on 4/20 to make sure everything is satisfactory for my lender.



@MPRC - how's the move coming along? Did you get the ceiling and floor replaced?


----------



## MPRC

Its a real process. We are trying to do the work before moving in and its taking a lot more time than expected. We have 8 days left to finish everything and move.


----------



## MPRC

I need about 4 more boyfriends, a plumber, a landscaper, an electrician and a painter.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello～～


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey Steven - are you keeping busy over there on the other side of the world?


----------



## AZtortMom

*looks around*


----------



## MPRC

MPRC said:


> I need about 4 more boyfriends, a plumber, a landscaper, an electrician and a painter.
> 
> View attachment 204313



No takers? I'm even in my Saturday best. You can pet my tortoises!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hey Steven - are you keeping busy over there on the other side of the world?


Hello Yvonne, China always keeps me busy, things that need my attention and lots of local tortoise friends keep me entertained.


----------



## Jacqui

Just a quick good morning, as I run past. *waves*


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> Just a quick good morning, as I run past. *waves*


Story of my life lately as well!


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> Story of my life lately as well!




Did I miss good news? You actually bought a place??


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> Did I miss good news? You actually bought a place??



In process, must pass appraisal/inspection first so i'm not making any really announcements, just frantically trying to move and do the work.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Need some help? I have a trailer hitch on my car, if you got a trailer, or the inside of the car holds a lotta crap. I moved from Fresno Calif to Tulsa, pulling a fully loaded 5 x 8 trailer in 5 trips. I can help you move stuff, I'm not very strong, but my car is and we could help.....just let me know.....Remember, I don't do anything but play with animals. I'm teaching my 25 lb cat to walk on a leash, she's not real happy about it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yvonne G

Is that you, Nick? When did you get glasses?

Nice turtle


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Is that you, Nick? When did you get glasses?
> 
> Nice turtle


That's me. 

I got them a couple months ago.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 204462
> 
> View attachment 204463



somebody is growing up. .


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 204462
> 
> View attachment 204463


That's pretty cool! Did you find him or is he yours?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Tippiethetortoise said:


> That's pretty cool! Did you find him or is he yours?


I found him in a very small stream.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I found him in a very small stream.



And you were the one who thought you wouldn't see any turtles and tortoises in Penn.


----------



## Stuart S.

Good looking snapper...oh how nice it must be to be in the warm weather..


----------



## Jacqui

Morning! Only 28 this am.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi all!

It's quite nice here, Jacqui. (gloat, gloat)


----------



## Stuart S.

It's okay Jacqui, I know you're pain... 26 here :/


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 204461
> Need some help? I have a trailer hitch on my car, if you got a trailer, or the inside of the car holds a lotta crap. I moved from Fresno Calif to Tulsa, pulling a fully loaded 5 x 8 trailer in 5 trips. I can help you move stuff, I'm not very strong, but my car is and we could help.....just let me know.....Remember, I don't do anything but play with animals. I'm teaching my 25 lb cat to walk on a leash, she's not real happy about it.



Thanks Maggie. We are going to get a U-haul this week and just load it up. It makes the most sense for me since my truck isn't remotely close to functional after all of the vandalism and its a 50 mile round trip. I've called in enforcements from Spokane to help me move since I've helped so many of them move!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, if you need another vehicle, I'm willing.I like to drive more than anything else....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Morning! Only 28 this am.




It was 30 here, what's up with that???? Frost on the tulips and daffodils


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> It was 30 here, what's up with that???? Frost on the tulips and daffodils



It's quite pleasant here this a.m., but no sun. We have a 20% chance of rain, so I guess the cloud cover has to come in and get ready in case 20% of it wants to rain. Overcast days make me lazy. I want the sun!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> It was 30 here, what's up with that???? Frost on the tulips and daffodils



reverse global warming?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's quite pleasant here this a.m., but no sun. We have a 20% chance of rain, so I guess the cloud cover has to come in and get ready in case 20% of it wants to rain. Overcast days make me lazy. I want the sun!



We have sunshine today.


----------



## Jacqui

Having Mongolian grill type food for lunch and accidently put on the hotest sauces.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi all!
> 
> It's quite nice here, Jacqui. (gloat, gloat)



and here I thought you were my friend.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Having Mongolian grill type food for lunch and accidently put on the hotest sauces.


I'm not brave enough to try foods from other lands I'm not familiar with.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not brave enough to try foods from other lands I'm not familiar with.



It's just you pick out your meats, fish, and veggies. Then sauces. After that they grill it for you.


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

I feel so bad for ya'll. It's 68° here this morning


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> Well, if you need another vehicle, I'm willing.I like to drive more than anything else....



I'll let you know - I'm moving north to Harrisburg so I may have some tortoise sitting jobs for you this summer!


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not brave enough to try foods from other lands I'm not familiar with.



Mongolian Grill is a pretty safe bet if you like 'stir fry' like foods. You do the work of putting it all together from a buffet type setting. My only problem is that the 'one trip' bowl is always too small and the all you can eat option makes me feel like a blimp.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> I'll let you know - I'm moving north to Harrisburg so I may have some tortoise sitting jobs for you this summer!


that's fine....


----------



## MPRC

Y'all broke the chat....


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Y'all broke the chat....



What's new about that?


----------



## MPRC

I found a pretty rock.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Noel! Did you know that Lacy found a rock?


----------



## MPRC

Here are some of my favorite cameras, they are all in boxes now...


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

Those are some pretty awesome cameras. I've got one that looks like the next to last (right) on the top row


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> Here are some of my favorite cameras, they are all in boxes now...



Somewhere, packed away with old family photos, I have my father's old camera, or maybe Maggie has it. I haven't seen it in years and years. It's an old Kodak, and when you push a button the lens comes out on an accordion type appendage. That's a very nice collection. Do you sell them or just collect?


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! We just had a 45 minute rain storm to beat the band!!! It absolutely POURED down. Then stopped as soon as it started and now the sun is out. Well, now I don't have to water my plants.


----------



## AZtortMom

It's currently 90 degrees and almost 7pm. 
The girls decided to make an appearance


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> It's currently 90 degrees and almost 7pm.
> The girls decided to make an appearance



too hot for me


----------



## Jacqui

Morning TFO!


----------



## Yvonne G

I spoke yesterday of a heavy 45 minute rain. I heard on the news later that it dropped 2". They showed many pictures of flooded intersections and stupid people getting their cars stuck in the water.


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> I spoke yesterday of a heavy 45 minute rain. I heard on the news later that it dropped 2". They showed many pictures of flooded intersections and stupid people getting their cars stuck in the water.



That's what we see November through May here, it's crazy. My yard is a swamp right now because there is just no where for the water to go. We had a few good hail storms yesterday on top of the pouring rain.


----------



## Jacqui

Why are insurance companies allowed to go back, decide they should have been charging you more the last six months, and require you to pay it? This is car insurance, which I pay monthly.


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> Why are insurance companies allowed to go back, decide they should have been charging you more the last six months, and require you to pay it? This is car insurance, which I pay monthly.



That does not sound like it is completely above board...especially if you didn't use the insurance.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Why are insurance companies allowed to go back, decide they should have been charging you more the last six months, and require you to pay it? This is car insurance, which I pay monthly.


That doesn't sound kosher, Jacqui. There's a commission that oversees insurance companies, I'd call them. I can see a rate increase starting now, but not retroactive.


----------



## MPRC

Ughhhh, I usually have good strong joints but after moving a ton of heavy stuff my knees are killing me.


----------



## mike taylor

We are heading to the woods to shoot up stuff . Then we will swim in the pond . Then we are going to cook some dead cows and pigs. Then we will eat like God's. The we will shoot some more and go home . Good times.


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> Ughhhh, I usually have good strong joints but after moving a ton of heavy stuff my knees are killing me.
> View attachment 204883



As many times as you've moved just since we've known you, you should have all those 'moving' muscles and joints strong and up to snuff.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> We are heading to the woods to shoot up stuff . Then we will swim in the pond . Then we are going to cook some dead cows and pigs. Then we will eat like God's. The we will shoot some more and go home . Good times.



(Chuckle) That must mean the weather has warmed up?


----------



## mike taylor

The wife and friends down by the pond . The power supply and the things we shoot at . Plus some stuff that goes big bang.


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> As many times as you've moved just since we've known you, you should have all those 'moving' muscles and joints strong and up to snuff.



I haven't moved since I turned 30, I'm "old" now!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, Mike - what do you hear from Kevin. I think about him once in awhile and wonder.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> That does not sound like it is completely above board...especially if you didn't use the insurance.



This is State Farm and no we have never done a claim.


----------



## jaizei

MPRC said:


> That does not sound like it is completely above board...especially if you didn't use the insurance.


You use the insurance by having it. They're providing coverage for that time period. Even though that time period has elapsed, if a claim arises that occurred during that time period, they're covering you. 



Jacqui said:


> This is State Farm and no we have never done a claim.



For the reason above, if they charged a rate based on inaccurate information, they then try to collect the increased premium retroactively.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, Mike - what do you hear from Kevin. I think about him once in awhile and wonder.


I don't hear from him to much anymore . He kind of fell off the earth . I don't even see him on Facebook anymore.


----------



## mike taylor

The swimming hole . It's nice out here . We shoot up the place for the weekend then go home to the normal life .


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> You use the insurance by having it. They're providing coverage for that time period. Even though that time period has elapsed, if a claim arises that occurred during that time period, they're covering you.
> 
> 
> 
> For the reason above, if they charged a rate based on inaccurate information, they then try to collect the increased premium retroactively.



but why must I pay for their inaccuracy?


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I don't hear from him to much anymore . He kind of fell off the earth . I don't even see him on Facebook anymore.




Give him a call and check on him. 
I think about him too.


----------



## Stuart S.

mike taylor said:


> The wife and friends down by the pond . The power supply and the things we shoot at . Plus some stuff that goes big bang.
> 
> View attachment 204894
> View attachment 204895
> View attachment 204896
> View attachment 204897



All I see is a Whataburger cup! That's a downfall of growing up in Texas and living in Alaska now lol no whataburger, Chick-fil-A or crawfish :/ 

4 1/2 months to go!


----------



## Jacqui

Happy Easter!


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

Jacqui said:


> but why must I pay for their inaccuracy?


I'd be pretty upset. It's not your fault that they miscalculated


----------



## Yvonne G

Stuart S. said:


> All I see is a Whataburger cup! That's a downfall of growing up in Texas and living in Alaska now lol no whataburger, Chick-fil-A or crawfish :/
> 
> 4 1/2 months to go!



My son lives in Forney, TX and he's always raving about Whataburger and Chick-fil-a. We don't have either of those here where I live. And I LOVE a good hamburger. Makes me so jealous.


----------



## Yvonne G




----------



## Stuart S.

Yvonne G said:


> My son lives in Forney, TX and he's always raving about Whataburger and Chick-fil-a. We don't have either of those here where I live. And I LOVE a good hamburger. Makes me so jealous.



I go through Forney quite often, it's a nice area. Yes ma'am, they do have great old fashioned hamburgers!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> My son lives in Forney, TX and he's always raving about Whataburger and Chick-fil-a. We don't have either of those here where I live. And I LOVE a good hamburger. Makes me so jealous.



You would love our Runza, but especially Wally's. Yummy!


----------



## Jacqui

Had an awesome day at my daughter's with the family. Never knew folks mashed their potato salad. Interesting how out family meals have changed and evolved through the generations.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Gus.




----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> Y'all broke the chat....



Evidently some people don't particularly care for me, and if I'm posting they leave. I've shut down the chat more than a couple of times. I stay away a lot as the forum is just about as boring as possible. So the chat is yours again, I'm gone....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Why are insurance companies allowed to go back, decide they should have been charging you more the last six months, and require you to pay it? This is car insurance, which I pay monthly.



They tried to do that to me too. I raised a fuss, called State Farm HQ. Got almost what I wanted but they got me, my car has more damage now then it did after the accident. My car is 3 colors, the ground effects are crooked and stretched. They broke my steel hood, my right door won't lock or unlock using the key, and my hatchback electric lock was broken the last time they had the car. The electric lock is $700 before labor. I have owned this car for 28 years, and I NEVER did as much damage to the car as this body shop did over night.
Anyway, I have a group of teens from the church, gonna help me pack this week. I want out of Oregon so bad. My Rat Rod and house will go up for sale at the end of next week. I'm looking to rent a studio apt. All the animals will go somewhere, 20 some odd chelonia 2 cats 6 birds and a bazillion fish. I will euthanize my small old lady cat. She's afraid of everybody. She's 16 and I am the only person she's lived with and she's not afraid of. Can't force her to go to a stranger.
That would be mean. OK, I'm leaving now, you can chat if you want......


----------



## Yvonne G

What do you want us to say, Maggie? Oh gosh! Don't leave. We'll chat with you. The chat thread isn't just about you, you know. A lot of us don't get any responses when we post. It all depends upon if what we've said strikes a nerve with someone else. I've posted lots of times when no one has responded. But that didn't mean I was going to take my toys and go home. You're the only one who responded to Jacqui's post about dinner with her family. No one responded to Gus. Russian/sulcata/tortoise's nice picture of a snapping turtle didn't get any responses. No one is ignoring you. It's just that what you said makes anyone afraid to respond. No one wants to hurt your feelings.

I know you feel moving to Oregon was a mistake, but it's a done deal. Now you just have to tighten your belt and live with it. Until you win the lottery and have enough money to do anything you want to do, your stuck with it, gal.


----------



## MPRC

I'm not allowed to post attachments. App is being weird.


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> I'm not allowed to post attachments. App is being weird.



I'm ignoring you so Maggie won't feel so left out.


----------



## Momof4

I totally forgot to wish you guys a Happy Easter!! 
We didn't celebrate it this year
I barely got the kids a basket. 
We worked in our yard from dawn to dusk except for a quick sushi dinner and then came home to work some more.


----------



## MPRC

Just TRY to ignore this.


----------



## Gus.

Hows it going everyone?


----------



## Stuart S.

MPRC said:


> Just TRY to ignore this.
> 
> View attachment 205105



Where's my treat Mom?!


----------



## Stuart S.

Gus. said:


> Hows it going everyone?



Going good Gus, hope you're doing good as well!


----------



## Gus.

Stuart S. said:


> Going good Gus, hope you're doing good as well!



All is good with me. How about you?


----------



## MPRC

Stuart S. said:


> Where's my treat Mom?!



There were raspberries and fresh dandelion flowers this morning. They are tolerating our move fairly well. Only 2 of them seem stressed.


----------



## Gus.

MPRC said:


> raspberries



I love those! Mmm


----------



## Stuart S.

MPRC said:


> There were raspberries and fresh dandelion flowers this morning. They are tolerating our move fairly well. Only 2 of them seem stressed.



How big was yalls move? I'm moving 4,500 miles south in September and Spur will be getting shipped down ahead of time so I'm hoping he doesn't get too stressed!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I totally forgot to wish you guys a Happy Easter!!
> We didn't celebrate it this year
> I barely got the kids a basket.
> We worked in our yard from dawn to dusk except for a quick sushi dinner and then came home to work some more.



What all did you do?


----------



## Jacqui

Gus. said:


> Hows it going everyone?



It's going fast.


----------



## Jacqui

Stuart S. said:


> How big was yalls move? I'm moving 4,500 miles south in September and Spur will be getting shipped down ahead of time so I'm hoping he doesn't get too stressed!



from where to where?


----------



## Jacqui

Anybody know this weed?


----------



## Jacqui

For Yvonne....


----------



## Jacqui

I have three straight overnights this week, could be interesting.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> What all did you do?



We worked on a gazillion sprinklers and rewired a bunch of stations. 
Then worked a bit in the front space. 






We are getting close. We need to take out the blocks and put poly sand under them. 
We planted a nice blue agave today but I didn't get a pic. We put it on the left behind the palm. 
Our friends dug it up from their yard and brought it over.


----------



## Stuart S.

Jacqui said:


> from where to where?



Kenai, Alaska to Paris, Texas


----------



## MPRC

Stuart S. said:


> How big was yalls move? I'm moving 4,500 miles south in September and Spur will be getting shipped down ahead of time so I'm hoping he doesn't get too stressed!



We moved 30 miles, the tedious part is that we had 10 days to move, repair the house and ready it for an inspection to buy. I have way too much stuff for this bull***t. I'm glad to be buying, never gonna move again.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> What do you want us to say, Maggie? Oh gosh! Don't leave. We'll chat with you. The chat thread isn't just about you, you know. A lot of us don't get any responses when we post. It all depends upon if what we've said strikes a nerve with someone else. I've posted lots of times when no one has responded. But that didn't mean I was going to take my toys and go home. You're the only one who responded to Jacqui's post about dinner with her family. No one responded to Gus. Russian/sulcata/tortoise's nice picture of a snapping turtle didn't get any responses. No one is ignoring you. It's just that what you said makes anyone afraid to respond. No one wants to hurt your feelings.
> I know you feel moving to Oregon was a mistake, but it's a done deal. Now you just have to tighten your belt and live with it. Until you win the lottery and have enough money to do anything you want to do, your stuck with it, gal.



Yeah, I can imagine that strangers are afraid of me. That's stupid. I pretty much thought Jacqui was teasing me so I thought I was teasing back.I'm moving within a couple of months, I'm selling my house and car.I am not stuck here and I am being harassed by Byron. I know you evidently are irritated by anything I say. But don't worry I'm not going back to Fresno. It's funny, Mike talks about him closing the chat. You don't talk to him the way you do to me. In fact you are treating me like I was your older sister. I seem to irritate you no matter what I say. And I'm tired of you insulting me and putting me down in front of a lot of strangers.
I want one of the moderators to remove ALL my photos of Bob. I want no part of me or him left here to be insulted.


----------



## Stuart S.

MPRC said:


> We moved 30 miles, the tedious part is that we had 10 days to move, repair the house and ready it for an inspection to buy. I have way too much stuff for this bull***t. I'm glad to be buying, never gonna move again.



Yeah after this transcontinental endeavor, I think we're done too


----------



## Jacqui

It's raining, so I guess instead of yardwork, it's sleeping for me.


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> There were raspberries and fresh dandelion flowers this morning. They are tolerating our move fairly well. Only 2 of them seem stressed.



You've moved already?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> For Yvonne....
> View attachment 205109



M-m-m-m-m. . . just smell those lilacs! (I think your weed is chickweed - edible)


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I have three straight overnights this week, could be interesting.



What does that mean?


----------



## Yvonne G

Just like Jacqui's weather, it's raining here too. But I'm not going to sleep the day away. I plan to be lazy in other ways.


----------



## Stuart S.

28 here this morning :/ (-2C) ready for warm weather! It gets up into the mid 50's during the day though


----------



## MPRC

Not bad for a cell phone shot, eh?


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> Not bad for a cell phone shot, eh?
> 
> View attachment 205173




Very cool pic!! 
How's the move going? Any photos to share? I remember the old house you guys almost bought. The one that didn't pass the inspections.


----------



## MPRC

This one is in way better shape. We have a lot to do to pass appraisal, but it's not anything major. Just a lot of little stuff. Oh and a whole new bathroom...


----------



## mike taylor

I see a happy Maggie ! This is my wife and I with the crazy Maggie. I hope everyone had a good Easter Holliday. I almost burnt my beard of with my bbq smoker . Its crazy how it just flamed up . There wasn't any beer involved or anything . But it did burn the two racks of ribs on the bottom of the smoker . But three made it to the table . Three out of five isn't to bad I guess. How has everyone been ? I'm going to try to be on here more . I miss this place . It keeps me motivated on my tortoise up keep . Plus I thinks I made some good friends here .


----------



## mike taylor

And I killed chat once again. Hahahaha


----------



## tortadise

mike taylor said:


> And I killed chat once again. Hahahaha


hahah


----------



## PJay

Yvonne G said:


> M-m-m-m-m. . . just smell those lilacs! (I think your weed is chickweed - edible)


I have clumps of that in my yard, and after trying to identify, I think it is chickweed too.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortadise said:


> hahah


That's just funny. It's alright for mike to say he killed the chat, and Kelly laughs at him, yet I was insulted and humiliated in front of a bunch of strangers


maggie3fan said:


> Yeah, I can imagine that strangers are afraid of me. That's stupid. I pretty much thought Jacqui was teasing me so I thought I was teasing back.I'm moving within a couple of months, I'm selling my house and car.I am not stuck here and I am being harassed by Byron. I know you evidently are irritated by anything I say. But don't worry I'm not going back to Fresno. It's funny, Mike talks about him closing the chat. You don't talk to him the way you do to me. In fact you are treating me like I was your older sister. I seem to irritate you no matter what I say. And I'm tired of you insulting me and putting me down in front of a lot of strangers.
> 
> I will take my computer to a repair shop and remove all Bobs pictures. This forum does not deserve me or Bob.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I'm ignoring you so Maggie won't feel so left out.




This will be my last post, I won't put up with your insults anymore.


----------



## Jacqui

PJay said:


> I have clumps of that in my yard, and after trying to identify, I think it is chickweed too.



Most of the time, I find it with a weed I call sticktights. Can't recall if any shows in that picture.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Suppose to rain all day here.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Just like Jacqui's weather, it's raining here too. But I'm not going to sleep the day away. I plan to be lazy in other ways.



Well I did stop at a couple of stores on the way home.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> I see a happy Maggie ! This is my wife and I with the crazy Maggie. I hope everyone had a good Easter Holliday. I almost burnt my beard of with my bbq smoker . Its crazy how it just flamed up . There wasn't any beer involved or anything . But it did burn the two racks of ribs on the bottom of the smoker . But three made it to the table . Three out of five isn't to bad I guess. How has everyone been ? I'm going to try to be on here more . I miss this place . It keeps me motivated on my tortoise up keep . Plus I thinks I made some good friends here .
> 
> View attachment 205206


Very nice to see you all again.......


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO! ! ! !



Good morning Steven! How goes everything?


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> This will be my last post, I won't put up with your insults anymore.



Your skin is too thin.


----------



## smarch

Hope everyone's been well, just stopping in to say hello, I've been extra busy with work and now having a boyfriend- yeah update on that, we're officially dating now. This summer vacation when his only day off is Monday I'm going to end up meeting the kiddos because they come first I never would ask otherwise, but he doesn't want to loose his day with me... so that means I get to do cool stuff like mini golf and the zoo!!! It's going to be a little odd at first since his oldest is 9 which puts my age smack in the center of his and her, but I feel special that he sees me as serious enough to introduce me into their life. And my parents (well at least my mother) seem completely ok with the age difference now that I've talked to her more about him. Now that the weather is finally nice I've got some good chunks of car stuff done in my engine swap project. And today it was nice out and I went grocery shopping with my mum and stopped by the Home Depot to find some new plants for my room (finally).


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Your skin is too thin.



No, I just don't appreciate being told off in public. It's humiliating disrespectful and it hurts.

I say lets stop airing our dirty laundry in public


----------



## MPRC

Why do you keep feeding me veggies? Are you holding out on me?!


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## AZtortMom

MPRC said:


> Why do you keep feeding me veggies? Are you holding out on me?!
> 
> View attachment 205270


Adorable


Shelly enjoying her time outside


----------



## MPRC

We can't wait ot have more unsupervised outside time. We need to seal up the fenced and wall some things off, but we have to wait until we close on the house to personalize anything. apparently a giant tortoise pen is not "necessary maintenance to secure financing"


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good morning Steven! How goes everything?


Hi Jacqui:

Things are doing so far so good. The good things is, starting from tomorrow, I will have little more than a week of time to visit various turtles and tortoise farms/family in Shenzhen area, One or two location a day, So I will have a "Total Chelonian vacation" for about 10days. Hooray! ! ! ! ! ! !

The bad thing is. My wife are not with me..... She will be thrilled I believe.....


----------



## bouaboua

Then.....I'm coming HOME! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Then.....I'm coming HOME! ! ! ! ! ! !



Best part!


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Then.....I'm coming HOME! ! ! ! ! ! !




Yay!! I bet you can wait for her home cooking!!


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Jacqui said:


> Anybody know this weed?
> View attachment 205108


Looks like chickweed


----------



## MPRC

What tv shows are you guys watching currently?


----------



## Yvonne G

My favorite is Major Crimes. Then NCIS.


----------



## MPRC

I llike NCIS and Criminal Minds, but currently in watching Breaking Bad and Shameless.


----------



## Stuart S.

The Originals and Lone Star Law. Im honestly just counting the days until football season


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

oh...Stewart, The Originals is my jam! lol


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

I love The Zoo on Animal planet too


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> My favorite is Major Crimes. Then NCIS.



When Jeff was last home, I broke down and got a TV and VCR. I bought one of the box sets of NCIS. Think of you every time I watch it. The one character's facial expressions remind me of my oldest son's


----------



## theguy67

MPRC said:


> I llike NCIS and Criminal Minds, but currently in watching Breaking Bad and Shameless.



Shameless is an,...interesting show. I find it hard to stop watching. I enjoyed NCIS when Ziva was around. Then they got rid of Tony. My favorite crime show would probably be Person of Interest, which ended last year.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Bull is a really good show @theguy67 if you liked Tony!


----------



## Yvonne G

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> Bull is a really good show @theguy67 if you liked Tony!



I really liked Michael Weatherly as Anthony Dinozzo, however, he does nothing for me as Bull. I just can't help thinking he needs to lose weight and shave his face. Really detracts from the story when that's all I'm thinking.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

@Yvonne G lolol, too funny! I just thinks he's got just a great quirky sense of humor on Bull


----------



## Greta16

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, he's very special, and he was much loved in his previous home, however, there was another tortoise living there who needed special attention, so Kona was sent to me.
> 
> The Fedex truck finally arrived! I'm afraid my 20 gallon aquarium isn't quite big enough for Kona, but it will do until I can set something else up for him:
> 
> View attachment 202876
> View attachment 202877
> 
> 
> Isn't he pretty? He was cared for according to Tom's care sheet, and his shell is just perfect.


Someday I'm going to figure out how to house a Sulcata in Maine. I know I'm a newbie, with just a baby tort but the more I learn I'd really love to make a home for an older Sulcata that needs a home..


----------



## Jacqui

Greta16 said:


> Someday I'm going to figure out how to house a Sulcata in Maine. I know I'm a newbie, with just a baby tort but the more I learn I'd really love to make a home for an older Sulcata that needs a home..



You can do it. It just takes a lot more work, time and expense.... and a lot of room.


----------



## Jacqui

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> @Yvonne G lolol, too funny! I just thinks he's got just a great quirky sense of humor on Bull



I wonder if he would still remind me of my son.


----------



## Greta16

Jacqui said:


> You can do it. It just takes a lot more work, time and expense.... and a lot of room.


Yes, I think I can. My kids are 16, 17, and 17 and boy is that a lot of work. When they're out of the house I'll have more room and time for myself. Not sure how my husband will feel about a huge tortoise though..lol


----------



## Momof4

Greta16 said:


> Yes, I think I can. My kids are 16, 17, and 17 and boy is that a lot of work. When they're out of the house I'll have more room and time for myself. Not sure how my husband will feel about a huge tortoise though..lol




You could cut a doggie door from their room that leads to the back yard. That's if the rooms are near the yard.


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> Yay!! I bet you can wait for her home cooking!!


Actually。。。。。。She can't wait for me to get home and start cooking. When I'm home, I'm the one who cooks!


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> Ok so I forgot the photo!
> View attachment 202878


OMG! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> OMG! ! ! ! ! !



I know right?!?!
Still haven't repaired it!!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Actually。。。。。。She can't wait for me to get home and start cooking. When I'm home, I'm the one who cooks!



A man after my own heart.


----------



## Jacqui

With three of my kids and their two guys eating lunch at Famous Daves. We all did the Heart Walk this morning.


----------



## Yvonne G

We have a Famous Dave's here, but I've never been. I love b-b-q though, and really would love to give it a try.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> We have a Famous Dave's here, but I've never been. I love b-b-q though, and really would love to give it a try.



Not my most favorite place, but ok.


----------



## theguy67

I haven't been very active lately, but should be after the first part of may is over. 

Oh, and I'm on day 111 of my red-foot egg's incubation!


----------



## Greta16

Has anyone watched 'Galapagos' on Netflix? Really nice documentary.


----------



## theguy67

Greta16 said:


> Has anyone watched 'Galapagos' on Netflix? Really nice documentary.



I think I've seen that one. I'm currently watching "South Pacific", which is pretty good. My current favorite would have to be "Wildest Islands". BBC seems to make great documentaries.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

I just added Galapagos to my watch list!!


----------



## theguy67

I'm sure you've all seen this by now.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> Bull is a really good show @theguy67 if you liked Tony!


No Bull is a great show !


----------



## theguy67

I've never seen Bull. I don't have a DVR, and usually miss most shows. Right now online streaming has me preoccupied.


----------



## MPRC

I really love Bones, but I feel like its gone down hill in the last couple seasons. I also love Dexter, but they kind of went nuts in the last season as well.


----------



## theguy67

MPRC said:


> I really love Bones, but I feel like its gone down hill in the last couple seasons. I also love Dexter, but they kind of went nuts in the last season as well.



I feel like thats how a lot of shows go. I kinda liked how weird Dexter got, but other shows, like Lost, get weird towards the end (although I enjoyed seasons 4, and 5 of Lost). I never got into bones, but I should probably give it another try.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Anyone see any meteorites tonight? Yeah, me either. Maybe pulling my nose away from the forum on my phone would help. Seems one needs to be looking up…?


----------



## Greta16

theguy67 said:


> I think I've seen that one. I'm currently watching "South Pacific", which is pretty good. My current favorite would have to be "Wildest Islands". BBC seems to make great documentaries.


I'll add Wildest Islands to my watchlist.


----------



## Greta16

theguy67 said:


> I'm sure you've all seen this by now.


Yes, wow!


----------



## Greta16

I really thought the ending of Dexter was pretty depressing but I guess that was the point. As far as Lost goes I lost interest after a while. Not sure what season it was, I know it was after they got home and the Dr kinda went crazy..


----------



## Yvonne G

I was a faithful "Lost" watcher, however, a whole lot of it went right over my head. After it ended I had so many questions.


----------



## MPRC

I mostly just didn't like where they took the story line with Dexters sister at the end. I really liked her character.


----------



## Greta16

MPRC said:


> I mostly just didn't like where they took the story line with Dexters sister at the end. I really liked her character.


You are the only person I've ever met who has said they liked the character 'Deb'! That's awesome. I heard what happened was that Dexter and Deb were married in real life..the last few seasons of the show they were going through a divorce and the show suffered..


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Anyone see any meteorites tonight? Yeah, me either. Maybe pulling my nose away from the forum on my phone would help. Seems one needs to be looking up…?



not until August 21


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

What's up yo?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I found this Australian gold coin in the woods where I find 100 year old bottles.


----------



## MPRC

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 205640
> 
> I found this Australian gold coin in the woods where I find 100 year old bottles.



Neat! Metal detecting or just digging?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

MPRC said:


> Neat! Metal detecting or just digging?


Just digging.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man. . . you're so lucky! I'd love to find something old buried on my property! This whole area, maybe 40 acres or so, used to be owned by an old man who lived in the old house on my property. When he was too old to care for himself he built the house I now live in for his daughter to live in and care for him. My leopard shed used to be his kitchen, and then they added on a bedroom at a later date. I'm always finding broken glass and old ashes when I dig, but so far no treasures, darn it.


----------



## Jacqui

Greta16 said:


> I really thought the ending of Dexter was pretty depressing but I guess that was the point. As far as Lost goes I lost interest after a while. Not sure what season it was, I know it was after they got home and the Dr kinda went crazy..



what happened at the end of Dexter?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man. . . you're so lucky! I'd love to find something old buried on my property! This whole area, maybe 40 acres or so, used to be owned by an old man who lived in the old house on my property. When he was too old to care for himself he built the house I now live in for his daughter to live in and care for him. My leopard shed used to be his kitchen, and then they added on a bedroom at a later date. I'm always finding broken glass and old ashes when I dig, but so far no treasures, darn it.



I find old hunks of metal machinery here. Nothing good.


----------



## Jacqui

Nice sunny and warm day here, but offset by up to 50 mph winds.


----------



## Greta16

Jacqui said:


> what happened at the end of Dexter?


Deb dies, dexter dumps her body in the ocean. Then he takes off on his son and girlfriend to live alone because he feels like he doesn't deserve them.


----------



## Jacqui

Greta16 said:


> Deb dies, dexter dumps her body in the ocean. Then he takes off on his son and girlfriend to live alone because he feels like he doesn't deserve them.



How does Deb die?


----------



## Greta16

Jacqui said:


> How does Deb die?


I don't remeber


----------



## theguy67

Yvonne G said:


> I was a faithful "Lost" watcher, however, a whole lot of it went right over my head. After it ended I had so many questions.



Honestly that is one of my favorite shows (possibly number 1). I loved how complex it was, and the constant suspense. Its the perfect type of show to binge watch, as its hard to remember what happened the previous week when I watched it live. The episodes were often times too dense. Season 6 lost me, but I enjoyed everything before that. The flashbacks, flashforwards, time travel, etc.

And I think everyone had tons of questions at the end. That was probably the point. I think if you answer all the questions, you take away the mystery of the Island, which the show is built on.


----------



## theguy67

MPRC said:


> I mostly just didn't like where they took the story line with Dexters sister at the end. I really liked her character.



Have you seen Limitless? Same actress plays a similar character. Its kinda "out there" at times, but still good. Its a spin off from the movie with the same name.


----------



## mike taylor

Some good ole fried fish and potatoes


----------



## Yvonne G

The potato part sounds yum, but not the fish part.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> The potato part sounds yum, but not the fish part.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

We are selling my house and putting it up on the market and my tortoises are getting ready to be sent back to cali.


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> We are selling my house and putting it up on the market and my tortoises are getting ready to be sent back to cali.




Nick we need more info! Are you coming home?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Nick we need more info! Are you coming home?


This is my last year of high school and at the end of the summer I'm moving back to California for college.
Im going to live with my family for a bit, then I'm going to live with my grandmother so I can care for her. The college is right next to where my grandmother lives.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I'm also going to Europe for two weeks with one of my friends for vacation.


----------



## juli11

Where do you go?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! The radio just said a chance of snow in the next few days. lol


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Some good ole fried fish and potatoes
> 
> View attachment 205706
> View attachment 205707



what kind of fish?


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> We are selling my house and putting it up on the market and my tortoises are getting ready to be sent back to cali.



See? That didn't take long at all. We all told you you would be back in no time. And it looks like you had a pretty enjoyable time there wandering in the woods and finding wildlife. We're glad to get you back here safe and sound. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> This is my last year of high school and at the end of the summer I'm moving back to California for college.
> Im going to live with my family for a bit, then I'm going to live with my grandmother so I can care for her. The college is right next to where my grandmother lives.



Please try to remember to be very patient when living with Gramma. Old people are set in their ways and it's not always easy to live with them. What college will you be attending?


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> This is my last year of high school and at the end of the summer I'm moving back to California for college.
> Im going to live with my family for a bit, then I'm going to live with my grandmother so I can care for her. The college is right next to where my grandmother lives.



Sounds like a great plan Nick! 
Yes, you will definitely need lots of patience! 
I'm so proud of you for going to college!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Please try to remember to be very patient when living with Gramma. Old people are set in their ways and it's not always easy to live with them. What college will you be attending?



Well, we finally finished our project!!
All new plants, mulch, paver boarder, sprinkler system, cut 3 big palms down and moved that river rock more times than I ever thought I would!! 

Now on the opposite side we have another long rectangle area to clear by removing 3 giant birds of paradise and more river rock

Before



After


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Well, we finally finished our project!!
> All new plants, mulch, paver boarder, sprinkler system, cut 3 big palms down and moved that river rock more times than I ever thought I would!!
> 
> Now on the opposite side we have another long rectangle area to clear by removing 3 giant birds of paradise and more river rock
> 
> Before
> View attachment 205790
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 205791


That looks great! 

You don't fancy having a go at my garden do you? ...


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Well, we finally finished our project!!
> All new plants, mulch, paver boarder, sprinkler system, cut 3 big palms down and moved that river rock more times than I ever thought I would!!
> 
> Now on the opposite side we have another long rectangle area to clear by removing 3 giant birds of paradise and more river rock
> 
> Before
> View attachment 205790
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 205791



Why moving the birds?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Today was a terrible day.......


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> That looks great!
> 
> You don't fancy having a go at my garden do you? ...




Maybe if we were younger! Our backs can't take it anymore!


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 205840
> 
> Today was a terrible day.......



Oh no! Texting?
Are you okay?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Why moving the birds?



One is because of the roots and they don't look good. We have a ton in our backyard that are beautiful!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Oh no! Texting?
> Are you okay?


I just looked at the radio for a second and i before I knew it I broke a telephone pole.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

My head is hurting a little.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## theguy67

We are on day 115 people! I just saw the little guy move while candling. The suspense is building. The pic below just shows how crammed he is in there now.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 205853



Aw geez, Nick. I spose it could have been worse. . . at least you've walked away from it. I'm so sorry this happened to you. Thank goodness no one else was involved. I'm trying to remember from my days as the pole engineer at the Phone Co. if we billed the culprit for breaking our pole. I wonder if your insurance would pay for it.


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 205853




Oh wow!! Are you ok? Are you in the hospital? Poor kid.


----------



## theguy67

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 205853


Oh, and I certainly hope you're ok. Didn't see this at first.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Oh wow!! Are you ok? Are you in the hospital? Poor kid.



I'm not in the hospital I have arm pain and a headache, but I'm think I'm good.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm not in the hospital I have arm pain and a headache, but I think I'm good.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've got a bad case of the lazies today. Yesterday I wasted the whole afternoon sitting in the house waiting for a phone call from a lady in NorCal who was bringing me a tortoise. She said she'd call when she was about 5 minutes out. Since I don't have a cell phone, I had to stay in the house by the phone. Yesterday I had energy. I operated the weedeater in the morning and was planning to mow in the afternoon after she left. So, the stuff needing mowing is still there, but the oomph to do it is gone. And the gal never showed! When I called her about 3p she said, "Oh, I've been waiting for a phone call from my realtor. I'll call you tomorrow." If that were me, I would have been mortified that I forgot an appointment like that and would have fallen all over myself apologizing. Nope. Not this gal. If, I say IF, she calls me today, I'm going to give her the names of some rescues in NorCal that I know about. I'll be damned if I waste a day waiting for her again. there are enough tortoises in my own area in need of rescue. I don't need to take in any from out of my area.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I've got a bad case of the lazies today. Yesterday I wasted the whole afternoon sitting in the house waiting for a phone call from a lady in NorCal who was bringing me a tortoise. She said she'd call when she was about 5 minutes out. Since I don't have a cell phone, I had to stay in the house by the phone. Yesterday I had energy. I operated the weedeater in the morning and was planning to mow in the afternoon after she left. So, the stuff needing mowing is still there, but the oomph to do it is gone. And the gal never showed! When I called her about 3p she said, "Oh, I've been waiting for a phone call from my realtor. I'll call you tomorrow." If that were me, I would have been mortified that I forgot an appointment like that and would have fallen all over myself apologizing. Nope. Not this gal. If, I say IF, she calls me today, I'm going to give her the names of some rescues in NorCal that I know about. I'll be damned if I waste a day waiting for her again. there are enough tortoises in my own area in need of rescue. I don't need to take in any from out of my area.




Good for you! She sounds quite selfish!


----------



## theguy67

Quick question. Is anyone aware of a commercial (reliable) thermostat that controls a cooling element?


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> what kind of fish?


Cat fish


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Cat fish



Yummy! Last Thursday, when I wasted a morning and drove an hour further then work to check on a tortoise in a humane society, I went to lunch at a place as a child we would go to on Sunday. They make great fish and jacket fries


----------



## Jacqui

Goooood morning TFO!


----------



## MPRC

Why am I banned from running errands? Probably something like this...


----------



## Jacqui

Did I tell you that Tuesday night I got to have supper and shower with Jeff? Best part of it was getting my back checked for ticks and washed.  Then got home to one of my anniversary redfoots having laid two eggs.


----------



## Jacqui

This is what I see every time I go in my frontdoor...


Aren't they pretty?


----------



## Jacqui

How do you like this cupcake bouquet?


----------



## MPRC

That's way better than flowers. I always tell people that if they must buy me flowers to make sure they are organic and edible because once they wilt they are tortoise food.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> This is what I see every time I go in my frontdoor...
> View attachment 205981
> 
> Aren't they pretty?



Anything in that family is my all time favorite!


----------



## Yvonne G

I just love my little toy riding mower! The only two things I don't like about it is I have to turn it off when I get up to open a gate (it needs pressure on the seat to stay running) and it doesn't mow in reverse. It's been too windy to spray Round-Up, and with all the rain we've had, the weeds have really taken off in the pastures. Today I mowed both of them. ONly took about a half hour. Then when I was coming back up I decided to do the desert tortoise yard too. I found two little seedling fir trees in the pasture. I mowed around them. Now I've got to remember to take water out there to them occasionally. 

I'm going to start my pasture walking again tonight. I think/hope that will get my stamina back up and give me more energy to get my work done.


----------



## Greta16

Yvonne G said:


> I just love my little toy riding mower! The only two things I don't like about it is I have to turn it off when I get up to open a gate (it needs pressure on the seat to stay running) and it doesn't mow in reverse. It's been too windy to spray Round-Up, and with all the rain we've had, the weeds have really taken off in the pastures. Today I mowed both of them. ONly took about a half hour. Then when I was coming back up I decided to do the desert tortoise yard too. I found two little seedling fir trees in the pasture. I mowed around them. Now I've got to remember to take water out there to them occasionally.
> 
> I'm going to start my pasture walking again tonight. I think/hope that will get my stamina back up and give me more energy to get my work done.


I'm jealous that you have to mow already!


----------



## Greta16

I CA you prob do year round. For some reason I thought you were more north. Here in Maine spring is coming. It's been mostly in the 50-60's. Lots of my spring birds are back, but not all the song birds.


----------



## Yvonne G

I am so sick of the wind. It's been windy for over a week. And not just a gentle breeze - WINDY!!!! Potted plants blown over, leaves all over the place, I'm sick of it I tell you. SICK, SICK, SICK!!!!!! Did I mention I'm sick of the wind?


----------



## Yvonne G

I just checked our weather and right now the wind is 23mph.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm sick of the wind!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I just checked our weather and right now the wind is 23mph.



lol that qualifies as a gentle breeze.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I just love my little toy riding mower! The only two things I don't like about it is I have to turn it off when I get up to open a gate (it needs pressure on the seat to stay running) and it doesn't mow in reverse. It's been too windy to spray Round-Up, and with all the rain we've had, the weeds have really taken off in the pastures. Today I mowed both of them. ONly took about a half hour. Then when I was coming back up I decided to do the desert tortoise yard too. I found two little seedling fir trees in the pasture. I mowed around them. Now I've got to remember to take water out there to them occasionally.
> 
> I'm going to start my pasture walking again tonight. I think/hope that will get my stamina back up and give me more energy to get my work done.



When I bought my new old rider last year, I too disliked the seat issue (but chose not to have it removed), the no reverse mowing really is a pain. 

I had to get a new battery for the rider last weekend. Knew rain was coming and the dock was already taller then the mower, so I did some mowing after work yesterday morning. I got about 3/4 of the mowable area done in the hour or two I worked at it. Kept having the mower get stuck in the thicker dock areas between all the weed leaves and stems and how much moisture they contain. Thank goodness only part of it has dock.


----------



## Jacqui

Greta16 said:


> I'm jealous that you have to mow already!



I am jealous you haven't had to. I have already mowed the house zone three times this year and shoulda mowed it again yesterday.


----------



## Jacqui

Good day everybody! Raining here today. More rain expected the next three days, with snow perhaps Sunday night/Monday morning.

....and yes Yvonne, wind too.


----------



## Jacqui

Happy arbor day! Anybody planting a tree today? Too wet here to do so.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> That's way better than flowers. I always tell people that if they must buy me flowers to make sure they are organic and edible because once they wilt they are tortoise food.



I thought they were kinda neat and different, so took some out to a business on my weekly Business to Business run. Going to post a picture on the store's Facebook page suggesting them for teacher gift's and Mother's day.


----------



## Jacqui

Did I tell you I officially started on Humira for my psoriasis? Gave myself the first two shots Wed morning.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Did I tell you I officially started on Humira for my psoriasis? Gave myself the first two shots Wed morning.



Yipes! You have to shoot yourself? I saw the commercial and all the side effects are pretty scary. Hopefully you get rid of the rash and don't have any of the side effects. Let us know if it works.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, today is errand day. I'm really turning into a recluse. I cringe when I think about leaving the house. 

My son's step daughter is having twins in August. His own daughter, the one I was caregiver for during her baby to school age years (before they moved to Texas) just bought a house. My daughter starts her infusion therapy next week - the same drug they used last time. It didn't work last time, what makes them think another shot at it is going to be any different? Misty still limps. Charlie, the new stray, is still here. None of my SA leopard eggs have hatched and they're way past due. The house is still dirty. The grass is still too long. There are no takers on buying my Aldabrans.

I guess that's all the news here in Clovis. Time to go shopping. Ugh.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, and I forgot - my youngest great grandson turns 2 today:


----------



## Jacqui

*fingers crossed* that this time your daughter's therapy works Yvonne


----------



## Jacqui

... and I thought Misty had gotten better.


----------



## Greta16

Jacqui said:


> I am jealous you haven't had to. I have already mowed the house zone three times this year and shoulda mowed it again yesterday.


Today is finally nice. 73 degrees the grass is green, and most of the snow is gone! Hermie had her first outing actually in the grass (me sitting, her between my legs).


----------



## Yvonne G

That looks long enough to mow. Hermie could get lost in that stuff!!


----------



## Yvonne G

My grandson came to town yesterday evening and brought the great grandkids (and his wife) over to see the tortoises.





SO was more interested in sampling Cody's yellow shoes than eating the strawberry.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> I just love my little toy riding mower! The only two things I don't like about it is I have to turn it off when I get up to open a gate (it needs pressure on the seat to stay running) and it doesn't mow in reverse. It's been too windy to spray Round-Up, and with all the rain we've had, the weeds have really taken off in the pastures. Today I mowed both of them. ONly took about a half hour. Then when I was coming back up I decided to do the desert tortoise yard too. I found two little seedling fir trees in the pasture. I mowed around them. Now I've got to remember to take water out there to them occasionally.
> 
> I'm going to start my pasture walking again tonight. I think/hope that will get my stamina back up and give me more energy to get my work done.


Look at the key hole . You should be able to turn the key to get it to mow in reverse . As for the pressure on the seat you should have a break lock to hold it in stop . Set that then you can get up and do whatever you want and it should stay running.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Look at the key hole . You should be able to turn the key to get it to mow in reverse . As for the pressure on the seat you should have a break lock to hold it in stop . Set that then you can get up and do whatever you want and it should stay running.



Nope, the instruction booklet specifically tells me I can't get off the mower while it is running, and likewise the reverse. It specifically says you have to take it out of "mow" if you put it into reverse, and if you don't, it dies.

There's a show on cable that you ( @mike taylor ) and Maggie ( @maggie3fan ) might be interested in. It's on tonight. I saw an advertising for it on the History Channel. It's called Counting Cars. looks interesting. It's on tonight.

http://www.history.com/shows/counti...+cars&ef_id=WA9nLwAABNSvi9NE:20170429155809:s


----------



## MPRC

Yesterday I put an open invite on Facebook asking if any of my Spokane friends would like to join me for lunch. The result? I'm eating sushi with my favorite person in Spokane...myself. Screw 'em. I've got plans to see the only 2 friends who contacted me last week when I announced my trip tomorrow so there's that at least.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Yesterday I put an open invite on Facebook asking if any of my Spokane friends would like to join me for lunch. The result? I'm eating sushi with my favorite person in Spokane...myself. Screw 'em. I've got plans to see the only 2 friends who contacted me last week when I announced my trip tomorrow so there's that at least.



You have friends? Dang I am jealous


----------



## Jacqui

It's still raining and cold. Tomorrow all day could have a snow rain mixture


----------



## Jacqui

Burr cold! My fingers are frozen from putting groceries in car. It's 39 and raining.

Good morning all!


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Burr cold! My fingers are frozen from putting groceries in car. It's 39 and raining.
> 
> Good morning all!


Yuk! 

Not particularly warm here either, but better than that


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Nope, the instruction booklet specifically tells me I can't get off the mower while it is running, and likewise the reverse. It specifically says you have to take it out of "mow" if you put it into reverse, and if you don't, it dies.




The company has to say that for liability reasons. You just have to Macgyver it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> The company has to say that for liability reasons. You just have to Macgyver it.


As stated. My ridermower had the seat-compression switch kill button on it. While in mow, if I reduced pressure on the seat, cutting would end. Realizing it was an on off switch,(the button switch had to be in the compressed position, I simply removed the switch and replaced it with a wire link,(always compressed now) works like a dream.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi NIck. How you feeling after your accident?


----------



## Greta16

Any well known members on here that can chat for a sec? I have a question and I'm not sure my member list of who is on here is all that accurate, especially since the time is off.


----------



## JoesMum

Greta16 said:


> Any well known members on here that can chat for a sec? I have a question and I'm not sure my member list of who is on here is all that accurate, especially since the time is off.


I'm around and can try to help


----------



## Greta16

JoesMum said:


> I'm around and can try to help


Gonna send you a message.


----------



## Greta16

JoesMum said:


> I'm around and can try to help


Well since I can't send a pic in a pm I was wondering if this is something to worry about, because I am. Her urates have always been white. I've seen it a few times so this freaked me out a bit. I know this would be the wrong place for this had I started a thread.


----------



## JoesMum

Greta16 said:


> Well since I can't send a pic in a pm I was wondering if this is something to worry about, because I am. Her urates have always been white. I've seen it a few times so this freaked me out a bit. I know this would be the wrong place for this had I started a thread.


What's she been eating? Food can affect urate and pee colour. Dandelions, for example, can turn it pink 

Actually it does look a bit pink in that photo


----------



## Greta16

Yes, it did have a pinkish hue..since Its been winter I've been buying her shop food and yes, dandelions are a staple. Last evening for the first time I was able to pick some dandelions popping up outside. That's what she had for breakfast this morning .


----------



## Greta16

Greta16 said:


> Yes, it did have a pinkish hue..since Its been winter I've been buying her shop food and yes, dandelions are a staple. Last evening for the first time I was able to pick some dandelions popping up outside. That's what she had for breakfast this morning .


It was pinkish cloudy clear if that makes sense.


----------



## JoesMum

Sounds like nothing more than a heavy dose of dandelions then. Make sure you don't only feed them, but otherwise don't worry


----------



## Greta16

JoesMum said:


> Sounds like nothing more than a heavy dose of dandelions then. Make sure you don't only feed them, but otherwise don't worry


Thanks. I mix it up and give her lots of different stuff but I can't always tell what she's eaten. Usually by the time I get home from work her foods flattened out from her laying on it. Maybe she prefers the dandelions. I put more food in than she can eat. In the next month or so I should be able to get all her food from outdoors! That will be a lifesaver. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Yvonne G

Several years ago Margaret P gave me all her Texas tortoises because she was getting too old to be able to safely go into her backyard to care for them. Her visiting son brought her to my house today to see her tortoises. She had some of them for over 40 years. This is Margaret, Gayle and me (Margaret is 95):


----------



## Greta16

Yvonne G said:


> Several years ago Margaret P gave me all her Texas tortoises because she was getting too old to be able to safely go into her backyard to care for them. Her visiting son brought her to my house today to see her tortoises. She had some of them for over 40 years. This is Margaret, Gayle and me (Margaret is 95):
> 
> View attachment 206218


That is so nice. Was she very eager to see them?


----------



## mike taylor

My wife's cool bike.


----------



## Yvonne G

Greta16 said:


> That is so nice. Was she very eager to see them?



She misses them very much. Was so glad to be able to see them. I also have two 3yr olds from eggs laid by her tortoises. That woman just amazes me. She doesn't wear glasses. She's a bit hard of hearing, but gets around so well for her age. And her mind is just as sharp as can be.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> My wife's cool bike.
> 
> View attachment 206225



Please let her know that I missed my paper this a.m. No tip for her this month.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good morning Noël. Is it a normal Monday in the US? We have a public holiday for May Day here... so it's raining as is traditional


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Noël. Is it a normal Monday in the US? We have a public holiday for May Day here... so it's raining as is traditional



normal day


----------



## Jacqui

Hi everybody!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> My wife's cool bike.
> 
> View attachment 206225



lol my kind of bike.


----------



## Jacqui

Good Monday and another rainy one here today, but the sun may peak out this afternoon.


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Noël. Is it a normal Monday in the US? We have a public holiday for May Day here... so it's raining as is traditional


Morning
It is a normal day


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Please let her know that I missed my paper this a.m. No tip for her this month.


I will . She's not going to be happy.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Nope, the instruction booklet specifically tells me I can't get off the mower while it is running, and likewise the reverse. It specifically says you have to take it out of "mow" if you put it into reverse, and if you don't, it dies.
> 
> There's a show on cable that you ( @mike taylor ) and Maggie ( @maggie3fan ) might be interested in. It's on tonight. I saw an advertising for it on the History Channel. It's called Counting Cars. looks interesting. It's on tonight.
> 
> http://www.history.com/shows/counti...+cars&ef_id=WA9nLwAABNSvi9NE:20170429155809:s


I been watching that show for years.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

My weekend was really rough! I had my brothers (38yrs old) memorial Fri, my phone died Sat and yesterday I woke up with an assessed tooth! Seriously wonder sometimes what next?!?!?!?


----------



## Yvonne G

I have a bad case of the lazies today. It's hard for me to turn off this danged computer and get moving. I don't have any special plans. The wind finally died down yesterday so I sprayed Round-up on both pastures, then I had company and didn't do anything the rest of the day. Today since it's not windy, I think I'll use the leaf blower and clean up around the house a bit. I still haven't finished getting the leaves off the roof of the metal garage. Gotta do that before the metal starts to degrade. But climbing up and down the ladder is hard for me. I adopted out a young desert tortoise yesterday and the mom told me her teen-age son would be more than willing to come help me around the place. But it's so hard for me to ask for help. Not only that, but what if he fell off the ladder. Nope. I'll just muddle through on my own.

I have the lumber to replace the grape stake fence in the box turtle yards. A few weeks ago I started unscrewing the stakes from the 2x4s. Since they were down into the ground a few inches, they stayed in place (the perimeter of their yard is all completed and fenced in, but the separators to keep the species separate still need to be replaced). Then last week the wind started up, and the unscrewed stakes have all fallen over. So all my box turtles are mixed up together. So that's another project I need to take care of.

The next time William comes up from San Diego he's going to replace three fence posts in the privacy fence between my pond and my next door neighbor. Since the existing posts are in cement, it's not an easy job to replace them. He's also going to help me figure out where to put two or three additional quarantine pens for when I get in rescues.

Well, time to get moving. Later. . .


----------



## Yvonne G

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> My weekend was really rough! I had my brothers (38yrs old) memorial Fri, my phone died Sat and yesterday I woke up with an assessed tooth! Seriously wonder sometimes what next?!?!?!?



Oh my. . . I'm so sorry about your brother. The tooth thing is no fun either.


----------



## tortdad

Wonders in... peeks about

HELLO PEEPS
:hide:


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> My wife's cool bike.
> 
> View attachment 206225


Trucks looking good mike


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> My grandson came to town yesterday evening and brought the great grandkids (and his wife) over to see the tortoises.
> 
> View attachment 206108
> View attachment 206109
> 
> 
> SO was more interested in sampling Cody's yellow shoes than eating the strawberry.




What a great day for everyone!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Nope, the instruction booklet specifically tells me I can't get off the mower while it is running, and likewise the reverse. It specifically says you have to take it out of "mow" if you put it into reverse, and if you don't, it dies.
> 
> There's a show on cable that you ( @mike taylor ) and Maggie ( @maggie3fan ) might be interested in. It's on tonight. I saw an advertising for it on the History Channel. It's called Counting Cars. looks interesting. It's on tonight.
> 
> http://www.history.com/shows/counti...+cars&ef_id=WA9nLwAABNSvi9NE:20170429155809:s




My family loves that show! We watch it all the time!


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Wonders in... peeks about
> 
> HELLO PEEPS
> :hide:




Hello back Kevin! 
Missed you around here!


----------



## tortdad

Just thought I'd pop in on y'all and see how everyone was doing.


----------



## Greta16

Yvonne G said:


> She misses them very much. Was so glad to be able to see them. I also have two 3yr olds from eggs laid by her tortoises. That woman just amazes me. She doesn't wear glasses. She's a bit hard of hearing, but gets around so well for her age. And her mind is just as sharp as can be.


That's great. To have spent so much of your life caring for an animal and to still be able to see it as its still alive is wonderful! Just how many tortoises to you have to care for ?


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Wonders in... peeks about
> 
> HELLO PEEPS
> :hide:





tortdad said:


> Wonders in... peeks about
> 
> HELLO PEEPS
> :hide:




Oh KEVIN!!!!! Long time no see. We all miss you very much. I know sometimes life gets in the way, but we really do enjoy your time here with us.


----------



## Yvonne G

Greta16 said:


> That's great. To have spent so much of your life caring for an animal and to still be able to see it as its still alive is wonderful! Just how many tortoises to you have to care for ?



The number changes because I take them in and adopt them out. Let's just say that I have 15 different species of my own.


----------



## Greta16

Yvonne G said:


> The number changes because I take them in and adopt them out. Let's just say that I have 15 different species of my own.


Wow! Full time job!


----------



## Greta16

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> My weekend was really rough! I had my brothers (38yrs old) memorial Fri, my phone died Sat and yesterday I woke up with an assessed tooth! Seriously wonder sometimes what next?!?!?!?


Sorry to hear about your brother.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's so hard to navigate around the screen with Spencer laying on my mouse cable:


----------



## Momof4

We are dealing with a leak somewhere in our pipes that are in a wall. Finally decided to cut out drywall in our guest bath and remove walk tiles. I think the end result is rerouting the pipes. 
Plumbers and leak detection companies are not cheap! 
It was really hard to detect and of course you always find stupid stuff the builders did back in the 70's.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Thank you to all about my brother, he will be missed GREATLY, however he is finally done suffering


----------



## Momof4

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> Thank you to all about my brother, he will be missed GREATLY, however he is finally done suffering




I'm so sorry My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> We are dealing with a leak somewhere in our pipes that are in a wall. Finally decided to cut out drywall in our guest bath and remove walk tiles. I think the end result is rerouting the pipes.
> Plumbers and leak detection companies are not cheap!
> It was really hard to detect and of course you always find stupid stuff the builders did back in the 70's.



I had that a few years ago. My house is on a slab and the pipes were under the slab. I never go into the back part of my house, so I have no idea how long the water was running back there, but one day I noticed the sound of water running through the pipes. I went all around outside looking for a sprinkler I might have left on and couldn't find one. I finally went into the Crystal Shining Bathroom to see if maybe that toilet hadn't seated last time it was flushed and the bathroom had about an inch of water all over the floor. The back bedroom (the doll room) was totally flooded, and a small portion of the bedroom used as a library was flooded. Come to find out the hot water pipe under the cement slab had rusted through. 

Lucky for me, the insurance paid a goodly portion of the 'fix.' I don't remember what the cost was. The clean-up company took up my fairly new wall to wall carpet to mop up the water, then ran fans for a week or so to get the carpet dried out. It was a very traumatic experience for me because at that time I was very house proud (my pre-Misty days, when I took excellent care of the carpet).


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> It's so hard to navigate around the screen with Spencer laying on my mouse cable:
> 
> View attachment 206285



Mouse _cable?_


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Wonders in... peeks about
> 
> HELLO PEEPS
> :hide:



who are you? lol


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Mouse _cable?_



before your time? lol


----------



## Jacqui

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> My weekend was really rough! I had my brothers (38yrs old) memorial Fri, my phone died Sat and yesterday I woke up with an assessed tooth! Seriously wonder sometimes what next?!?!?!?



*hugs*


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Mouse _cable?_



What? You have a wireless mouse? I'd love one!!! Or is the wire not called a cable? I'm not computer literate, ya know?


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> What? You have a wireless mouse? I'd love one!!! Or is the wire not called a cable? I'm not computer literate, ya know?



I use this: http://a.co/3bVZJd9

I like it enough that I replaced it with the same when the first one broke, and bought a third for the laptop. So I guess you could say its getting pretty serious.


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> I use this: http://a.co/3bVZJd9
> 
> I like it enough that I replaced it with the same when the first one broke, and bought a third for the laptop. So I guess you could say its getting pretty serious.


 I use to have one of those thumb ball mouses... or is it a mice, lol 

I really liked it but moved to TX and got a laptop. I completely forgot about those.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> who are you? lol


A lost soul


----------



## tortdad

So how are things around here?


----------



## theguy67

Yvonne G said:


> What? You have a wireless mouse? I'd love one!!! Or is the wire not called a cable? I'm not computer literate, ya know?



My mother bought me a wireless mouse for my laptop, for Christmas,..She meant well, but I haven't used a mouse in years.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Greta16

Yvonne G said:


> It's so hard to navigate around the screen with Spencer laying on my mouse cable:



I always have the 3 lazies laying all over me..


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Greta16

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 206321


Frogs, but especially toads are my most favorite animals!


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 206321


 Hey RST... how ya been? Still in PA or where ever you moved too?


----------



## Jacqui

Nobody panic, but we have sunshine! Good morning TFO!


----------



## theguy67

Jacqui said:


> Nobody panic, but we have sunshine! Good morning TFO!



Good morning!

Day 120 for my egg.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

I'm jealous! No sunshine here!! Just more rain......yuck!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Hey RST... how ya been? Still in PA or where ever you moved too?


Still in Pennsylvania. 

I'm doing really well.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yesterday I got to see my dads constructors box turtle collection.
He rescues ones people can't care for anymore or when people drop them off at pet stores. There was 45 of them, different species, localities and hybrids.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Yesterday I got to see my dads constructors box turtle collection.
> He rescues ones people can't care for anymore or when people drop them off at pet stores. There was 45 of them, different species, localities and hybrids.



What...no pictures?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> What...no pictures?



Yeah, what she said.


----------



## Jacqui

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> I'm jealous! No sunshine here!! Just more rain......yuck!


 sorry


----------



## Jacqui

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> I'm jealous! No sunshine here!! Just more rain......yuck!



Does it make you feel better to know clouds are rolling in?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I had that a few years ago. My house is on a slab and the pipes were under the slab. I never go into the back part of my house, so I have no idea how long the water was running back there, but one day I noticed the sound of water running through the pipes. I went all around outside looking for a sprinkler I might have left on and couldn't find one. I finally went into the Crystal Shining Bathroom to see if maybe that toilet hadn't seated last time it was flushed and the bathroom had about an inch of water all over the floor. The back bedroom (the doll room) was totally flooded, and a small portion of the bedroom used as a library was flooded. Come to find out the hot water pipe under the cement slab had rusted through.
> 
> Lucky for me, the insurance paid a goodly portion of the 'fix.' I don't remember what the cost was. The clean-up company took up my fairly new wall to wall carpet to mop up the water, then ran fans for a week or so to get the carpet dried out. It was a very traumatic experience for me because at that time I was very house proud (my pre-Misty days, when I took excellent care of the carpet).




Sounds awful!! 
We were very fortunate that it didn't burst. 
It could have been way worse. 
Now we just need to put up a few sheets of drywall and paint. 
We are lucky our pipes don't run under the slab. I think they changed that in the 70's. I could be wrong.


----------



## Greta16

Had the strangest little flower pop up almost just out of the ground. I can't remember planting anything last year but my husband says I did, late last summer..kinda looks like my other bee balm.


----------



## Jacqui

Greta16 said:


> Had the strangest little flower pop up almost just out of the ground. I can't remember planting anything last year but my husband says I did, late last summer..kinda looks like my other bee balm.


looks more to me like an Echinacea family member to me.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> looks more to me like an Echinacea family member to me.


or coneflower


----------



## tortdad

Or if you're a guy 



A purple flower 

Mystery solved, you're welcome. Next question please


----------



## Greta16

Jacqui said:


> looks more to me like an Echinacea family member to me.


I'm 35, my memory shouldn't be this bad..you're right it does look like echinacea..Guess we'll know for sure in a month or so..lol


----------



## smarch

Awwwweeee <3


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Awwwweeee <3
> View attachment 206373


 
Looking good . How the northeast treating you?


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Looking good . How the northeast treating you?


Weathers finally warmed up, lots of time to work on cars, and get franklin outside. I guess this summer I'm going to meet his kids because he only has one day off and doesn't want to miss seeing me (jackpot for getting to do cool kid stuff!!! Lol) so I've been actually really good. Work is crazy with ANOTHER darn sale happening, but i still love the place.


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Weathers finally warmed up, lots of time to work on cars, and get franklin outside. I guess this summer I'm going to meet his kids because he only has one day off and doesn't want to miss seeing me (jackpot for getting to do cool kid stuff!!! Lol) so I've been actually really good. Work is crazy with ANOTHER darn sale happening, but i still love the place.



Ok so you're going to have to back up a bit for me. I bet it's been a little over a year since I've been on this site. Last I remember is you had recently graduated college, turned 21, and was working with your dad all while doing them fun mud runs..... Soooooo, who's this dude?

Spill the beans girl!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> What...no pictures?


Forgot my phone at home.


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> Ok so you're going to have to back up a bit for me. I bet it's been a little over a year since I've been on this site. Last I remember is you had recently graduated college, turned 21, and was working with your dad all while doing them fun mud runs..... Soooooo, who's this dude?
> 
> Spill the beans girl!


Yeeeeeeeah so I'm basically completely unrecognizable aside from having Franklin. I'm now 23, but act beyond my years and happen to be dating a guy a good handful of years older than me. College loans suck and I still don't know what I want to do with life, but I no longer work with my dad because they cut my hours to 16 a week there and I had to find a new place, I now work at a Planet Fitness and have for over a year and a half, I won't to manage one someday I think, this year I'm taking off mud runs they just stopped being fun last year (same old obstacles and stuff over and over) and have started lifting heavier and heavier weights in my workouts. That's actually how I met Pete, he works out at my gym at the same time in the mornings that I do on my days off, well I knew he'd been glancing at me and the day of our last blizzard here he finally worked up the nerve to talk to me, eventually got the courage to ask me to work out, then to dinner, and then to be his girlfriend (that's probably a shocker too as I made no secret of the fact that my only serious ex was a lady- I just like people) i don't remember the last time I was this happy. That pretty much sums it up: new job, new car (merry Christmas to me- blew the engine on my baby 2 days before Christmas, I now own 3 cars), 9 months without alcohol and 7 without an energy drink (which is huge because I was a Monster fiend), lift a lot of weight for fun, benched 125 yesterday which is apparently pretty good for a lady person, and I got a new room at home and now share with Franklin (which is cool... until the random nights he decides it's not time to sleep when I'm trying to sleep!)


----------



## tortdad

smarch said:


> Yeeeeeeeah so I'm basically completely unrecognizable aside from having Franklin. I'm now 23, but act beyond my years and happen to be dating a guy a good handful of years older than me. College loans suck and I still don't know what I want to do with life, but I no longer work with my dad because they cut my hours to 16 a week there and I had to find a new place, I now work at a Planet Fitness and have for over a year and a half, I won't to manage one someday I think, this year I'm taking off mud runs they just stopped being fun last year (same old obstacles and stuff over and over) and have started lifting heavier and heavier weights in my workouts. That's actually how I met Pete, he works out at my gym at the same time in the mornings that I do on my days off, well I knew he'd been glancing at me and the day of our last blizzard here he finally worked up the nerve to talk to me, eventually got the courage to ask me to work out, then to dinner, and then to be his girlfriend (that's probably a shocker too as I made no secret of the fact that my only serious ex was a lady- I just like people) i don't remember the last time I was this happy. That pretty much sums it up: new job, new car (merry Christmas to me- blew the engine on my baby 2 days before Christmas, I now own 3 cars), 9 months without alcohol and 7 without an energy drink (which is huge because I was a Monster fiend), lift a lot of weight for fun, benched 125 yesterday which is apparently pretty good for a lady person, and I got a new room at home and now share with Franklin (which is cool... until the random nights he decides it's not time to sleep when I'm trying to sleep!)


So one more question and I'm all caught up..... there was something your ex wanted back like a year after y'all broke up. A plant?? Something like that.. we were all telling you to tell her to go pound sand, it's yours now. Still got it or did you cave and give it back?


----------



## bouaboua

Hello TFO from home! ! ! !


----------



## tortdad

Hey bud!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Is the leaves from the fig tree torts safe??


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> Hey bud!!!


Se you in few days....


----------



## bouaboua

And I like to share some photo that I took while I was in one or a Tortoise lover ranch.........All I can said at the time of my visit is:

WOW! ! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> What...no pictures?


Newt knows the score…pictures or it didn't happen. Today I recieved, via FedEx, my new baby leopard tortoise and I'm so excited, my earlobes sting! Here Newt, this is for you as an example as well as for me getting the opportunity to brag/showoff a little…

fresh out of the box at his new home

some time ago. Look at the zipper like split scutes down the center of his back. Come sunup, I'll get some other, " purtyier" pictures done up real nice like. This little guy is from one of Jodie's yunguns and I'd have to say they all is looking good to this here old Cowboy.


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Newt knows the score…pictures or it didn't happen. Today I recieved, via FedEx, my new baby leopard tortoise and I'm so excited, my earlobes sting! Here Newt, this is for you as an example as well as for me getting the opportunity to brag/showoff a little…
> View attachment 206408
> fresh out of the box at his new home
> View attachment 206409
> some time ago. Look at the zipper like split scutes down the center of his back. Come sunup, I'll get some other, " purtyier" pictures done up real nice like. This little guy is from one of Jodie's yunguns and I'd have to say they all is looking good to this here old Cowboy.


You all better after your wreck?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Or if you're a guy
> 
> 
> 
> A purple flower
> 
> Mystery solved, you're welcome. Next question please



You are good!


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Awwwweeee <3
> View attachment 206373


You look really happy!


----------



## smarch

tortdad said:


> So one more question and I'm all caught up..... there was something your ex wanted back like a year after y'all broke up. A plant?? Something like that.. we were all telling you to tell her to go pound sand, it's yours now. Still got it or did you cave and give it back?


I'm not one to back down. The aloe still happily lives with me.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> You look really happy!


That was the first picture my mum saw of him, and she already had known he was a good number of years older than me, and has 2 kids, which made her nervous, but she saw the picture, saw how happy I look, how happy I've been, and she so far approves. (I'm also happy because we'd just had sushi before taking that hahah)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> You all better after your wreck?


 I guess, as with life, overall, I'm better. Truth tell though, I was much better before the wreck. My favorite part is the way my brain has placed many of my memories in a sort of "reorganization" state. I'm talking way old memories as well as recent ones. This is where trusted family helps out with the way things, "really were".
And thank you, your concern.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Hello TFO from home! ! ! !




Yippee! Welcome home!


----------



## Momof4

Happy hump day!!

My son saved his money and bought a Betta. Who knew it would be $150 out the door. 

I think we got pretty good advice from the Petco employee. He really seemed knowledgeable and I did a bit of research before and after. 
We put in a snail and some tiny shrimp. 
Here's Gerald in his 5 gallon tank.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> And I like to share some photo that I took while I was in one or a Tortoise lover ranch.........All I can said at the time of my visit is:
> 
> WOW! ! ! ! !
> 
> View attachment 206397
> View attachment 206398
> View attachment 206399
> View attachment 206400
> View attachment 206402
> View attachment 206403
> View attachment 206404
> View attachment 206405




Those are some mighty big leopards!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Happy hump day!!
> 
> My son saved his money and bought a Betta. Who knew it would be $150 out the door.
> 
> I think we got pretty good advice from the Petco employee. He really seemed knowledgeable and I did a bit of research before and after.
> We put in a snail and some tiny shrimp.
> Here's Gerald in his 5 gallon tank.
> View attachment 206451



Gerald is very pretty!


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I guess, as with life, overall, I'm better. Truth tell though, I was much better before the wreck. My favorite part is the way my brain has placed many of my memories in a sort of "reorganization" state. I'm talking way old memories as well as recent ones. This is where trusted family helps out with the way things, "really were".
> And thank you, your concern.


I completely Understand that man. This summer marks 10 years from my major wreck and I still have memories that are completely wonky and many old ones from before my wreck that are just completely gone. I'll see pictures or have my buddy tell stories and it's like I'm hearing it for them1st time. 

My old memories never came back and the ones from around my accident are still very much out of order and hazy but my new memories are now all 100% in the correct order and accurate. It gets better buddy, just takes time. I bet it was 4 or 5 years before I felt my memory and thinking patterns were back to normal. Well I say normal but what I really mean is my new normal. I have trouble recalling nouns like people's names or the name of a simple object like a hammer. It's kind of weird, like I know people's names but when I start a conversion and need to bring them up sometimes it takes me a good min or two to remember there name. I know it, but it takes my brain time to find it. My neurosurgeon told be the way our brain works is like having a warehouse full of filing cabinets full of files of all our memories. When we remember something we have to access that specific file and that's where I have a break... recalling that info takes me longer


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, we've had a pretty nice "Spring" and now it's on to summer. Supposed to be in the 90s for the next few days. I still don't have much energy. I've been hacking away at the immediate chores bit by bit, but I wish I could just get down to it and get it all done! I have a bit more spraying (Round-up) to do, but after about 9a the wind comes up so it's no longer safe to spray.

I'm lovin' my new Black and Decker cordless line trimmer. The battery lasts longer than my arms and back, so it works out great.

I found homes for two more desert tortoises. I still have three RES, two Russians and one CDT. Yard inspections are a bane of my existence. I really must get me a cell phone so when I'm lost or can't find the address of my inspection I can make a phone call. I've been seeing the commercial for Great Call that sounds like it might do for me. I just want a phone. I don't need anything fancy - no texting, or internet, etc. Great Call also has a button you push if you get into trouble (like if I trip while climbing a tortoise fence and. . . , "Help, I've fallen and I can't get up!"). I had a Jitterbug a couple years ago. It was $10 a month for the privilege of owning the phone and having the service. If I wanted to make any calls it was 10 cents each call (or minute, I can't remember). So I was paying $10 a month for being able to have a cell phone sitting in my bedroom on the dresser. I figured it was a total waste of money, so cancelled it. I haven't looked into the Great Call one yet, so don't know how much it costs, but it serves a dual purpose (if I can remember to carry it).

I love reading about what's going on in all your lives. Keep it coming!!!


----------



## Greta16

Momof4 said:


> Happy hump day!!
> 
> My son saved his money and bought a Betta. Who knew it would be $150 out the door.
> 
> I think we got pretty good advice from the Petco employee. He really seemed knowledgeable and I did a bit of research before and after.
> We put in a snail and some tiny shrimp.
> Here's Gerald in his 5 gallon tank.
> View attachment 206451


He's a pretty betta. Mine died just a little while ago. He was 2 years old. You may have inspired me to get another...


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Lol....finally some sun today, but it's cold!


----------



## Momof4

Greta16 said:


> He's a pretty betta. Mine died just a little while ago. He was 2 years old. You may have inspired me to get another...



I have never seen them swim! Who knew! I alway felt bad for the ones living in a cup! I sure wouldn't want to live in my bathroom. He is so cute! Did you use spring water or tap with conditioner? I'm still trying to figure that out. The pet store said to use glacier water from the machines out in front of grocery stores.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Well, we've had a pretty nice "Spring" and now it's on to summer. Supposed to be in the 90s for the next few days. I still don't have much energy. I've been hacking away at the immediate chores bit by bit, but I wish I could just get down to it and get it all done! I have a bit more spraying (Round-up) to do, but after about 9a the wind comes up so it's no longer safe to spray.
> 
> I'm lovin' my new Black and Decker cordless line trimmer. The battery lasts longer than my arms and back, so it works out great.
> 
> I found homes for two more desert tortoises. I still have three RES, two Russians and one CDT. Yard inspections are a bane of my existence. I really must get me a cell phone so when I'm lost or can't find the address of my inspection I can make a phone call. I've been seeing the commercial for Great Call that sounds like it might do for me. I just want a phone. I don't need anything fancy - no texting, or internet, etc. Great Call also has a button you push if you get into trouble (like if I trip while climbing a tortoise fence and. . . , "Help, I've fallen and I can't get up!"). I had a Jitterbug a couple years ago. It was $10 a month for the privilege of owning the phone and having the service. If I wanted to make any calls it was 10 cents each call (or minute, I can't remember). So I was paying $10 a month for being able to have a cell phone sitting in my bedroom on the dresser. I figured it was a total waste of money, so cancelled it. I haven't looked into the Great Call one yet, so don't know how much it costs, but it serves a dual purpose (if I can remember to carry it).
> 
> I love reading about what's going on in all your lives. Keep it coming!!!



I think that's a great idea Yvonne. I think about you being alone and working in the yard. Misty can't dial 911 for you.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Newt knows the score…pictures or it didn't happen. Today I recieved, via FedEx, my new baby leopard tortoise and I'm so excited, my earlobes sting! Here Newt, this is for you as an example as well as for me getting the opportunity to brag/showoff a little…
> View attachment 206408
> 
> fresh out of the box at his new home
> View attachment 206409
> some time ago. Look at the zipper like split scutes down the center of his back. Come sunup, I'll get some other, " purtyier" pictures done up real nice like. This little guy is from one of Jodie's yunguns and I'd have to say they all is looking good to this here old Cowboy.




How exciting!! What a cutie!


----------



## Jacqui

Steven, the male you are selling is awesome!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Hello TFO from home! ! ! !



Bestest news!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Is the leaves from the fig tree torts safe??
> 
> View attachment 206392



jealous you have a fig tree!


----------



## tortdad

Me too


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> And I like to share some photo that I took while I was in one or a Tortoise lover ranch.........All I can said at the time of my visit is:
> 
> WOW! ! ! ! !
> 
> View attachment 206397
> View attachment 206398
> View attachment 206399
> View attachment 206400
> View attachment 206402
> View attachment 206403
> View attachment 206404
> View attachment 206405



OMG those leopards!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Newt knows the score…pictures or it didn't happen. Today I recieved, via FedEx, my new baby leopard tortoise and I'm so excited, my earlobes sting! Here Newt, this is for you as an example as well as for me getting the opportunity to brag/showoff a little…
> View attachment 206408
> fresh out of the box at his new home
> View attachment 206409
> some time ago. Look at the zipper like split scutes down the center of his back. Come sunup, I'll get some other, " purtyier" pictures done up real nice like. This little guy is from one of Jodie's yunguns and I'd have to say they all is looking good to this here old Cowboy.



I am in love ! Lookee at them scutes!!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Se you in few days....



Road trippin?


----------



## Jacqui

Our sunny morning has turned cloudy.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> jealous you have a fig tree!



I almost bought one but I think it was like $60! I passed.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Road trippin?


Yes. I need to attend a outdoor show in his neck of woods. Perfect for another visit! ! ! !


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

We have had a lot of sunshine today, but it's very chilly


----------



## Greta16

Momof4 said:


> I have never seen them swim! Who knew! I alway felt bad for the ones living in a cup! I sure wouldn't want to live in my bathroom. He is so cute! Did you use spring water or tap with conditioner? I'm still trying to figure that out. The pet store said to use glacier water from the machines out in front of grocery stores.


I always used tap water with a tiny squirting of conditioner. I also had a tiny 1 gal tank heater and a thermometer. All purchased on amazon really cheap, other than the conditioner which I got at walmart. Take some of his bowl water out and put him in a tiny bowl with that while you clean it. Add the conditioner and let his clean bowl warm up and then put him in. Unless you live where it's warm all the time don't worry about the heater.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Gillian M

​
Hi everyone at Pretend Chat. 

I bet each and every one of you fell into the trap. Don't deny it.


----------



## Greta16

Good news for anyone who cares, I'm pretty happy about it. Hermie is FINALLY eating her mazuri! This is the second day I've seen her chowing down on it. Also, question for anyone who may be on her with a bit of tort experience. I think I just heard Hermie squeak whilst eating. Is this normal? She about 4.5 months old.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

It looks like he lives his cleaning


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne - you should also look into consumer cellular. My parents are pretty...primitive folks (no internet or cable, I bought them a DVD player, but they prefer the VCR) and they got phones on Consumer Cellular and they like the company. 

Another thing you might consider is Boost or another "trac phone" where you pre-pay for x number of minutes and then when they are gone you can just add more like a calling card.


----------



## mike taylor

Hello people of tortoise forum . hahhahahahahahahha Hopefully we will see more old members coming back .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Hello people of tortoise forum . hahhahahahahahahha Hopefully we will see more old members coming back .


Just tell them not to leave...


----------



## tortdad

And who you calling old!!!!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

You Baldy


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Old is when you know 1955 isn't a tire size ! Have a great day youngens !


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> Yvonne - you should also look into consumer cellular. My parents are pretty...primitive folks (no internet or cable, I bought them a DVD player, but they prefer the VCR) and they got phones on Consumer Cellular and they like the company.
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing you might consider is Boost or another "trac phone" where you pre-pay for x number of minutes and then when they are gone you can just add more like a calling card.




Yeah, I messed up when I said Jitterbug. . . It was Consumer Cellular I had.


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> And who you calling old!!!!!!!


Me.....


----------



## bouaboua

Hit 95 today. Hope Texas will be cooler..........NOT! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Hit 95 today. Hope Texas will be cooler..........NOT! ! ! !



That is wayyyyy to hot


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Me.....



Well then that works.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Hello people of tortoise forum . hahhahahahahahahha Hopefully we will see more old members coming back .



What you don't like young people?


----------



## Jacqui

Evening folks! *waves* The rains came and on the way to work tonight there were foggy areas.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Sleepyheads!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Morning Sleepyheads!


Hey!!!! I'm just tired, I'm not a Sleepyhead.


----------



## tortdad

bouaboua said:


> Hit 95 today. Hope Texas will be cooler..........NOT! ! ! !


Where in TX are you going


----------



## tortdad

Good morning


----------



## Gillian M

​


bouaboua said:


> Me.....


Hi. That old?


----------



## theguy67

tortdad said:


> Where in TX are you going



The question is, where in Texas are you? (I realize your bio specifies lol).


----------



## bouaboua

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. That old?


I'm almost there.... in another 40 some years....hahahaha


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> Where in TX are you going


Sorry! I have you confused with Kelly. 

I will be in McAllen today and looking forward to visit his place again this weekend.


----------



## Momof4

Greta16 said:


> I always used tap water with a tiny squirting of conditioner. I also had a tiny 1 gal tank heater and a thermometer. All purchased on amazon really cheap, other than the conditioner which I got at walmart. Take some of his bowl water out and put him in a tiny bowl with that while you clean it. Add the conditioner and let his clean bowl warm up and then put him in. Unless you live where it's warm all the time don't worry about the heater.




Thank you for the info! 
Right now we don't need the heater. He's in my sons device filled room and it gets hot! I may need to run a fan for a few hours a day when it peaks. The water got to 82. 
Today I scooped out some left over food that wasn't eaten. It got fuzzy


----------



## Greta16

Momof4 said:


> Thank you for the info!
> Right now we don't need the heater. He's in my sons device filled room and it gets hot! I may need to run a fan for a few hours a day when it peaks. The water got to 82.
> Today I scooped out some left over food that wasn't eaten. It got fuzzy


They like it pretty hot. Yeah, the food gets messy. Pellets less so than the flakes.


----------



## Greta16

Just picked up the stuff for Hermie's temporary outdoor enclosure. Got some pansy and viola seeds to throw in as well. I'm gonna transplant some weeds I've already got growing in my yard too, etc..I really want to start on it today but it's supposed to rain for the next damn week! I don't think seeds would appreciate that much rain and no sun.


----------



## tortdad

bouaboua said:


> Sorry! I have you confused with Kelly.
> 
> I will be in McAllen today and looking forward to visit his place again this weekend.


 Yeah that's a ways south of me. I've not been to Kelly's new place yet but hope too soon.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Yeah that's a ways south of me. I've not been to Kelly's new place yet but hope too soon.




I think your seeds would love the rain. That's when I throw my seeds down.


----------



## Greta16

Momof4 said:


> I think your seeds would love the rain. That's when I throw my seeds down.


We're supposed to get 3 inches in less than 8 hrs...do u think that's too much rain for seeds?


----------



## Jacqui

Greta16 said:


> We're supposed to get 3 inches in less than 8 hrs...do u think that's too much rain for seeds?



might wash them out.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Sunny and beautiful here this morning.


----------



## tortdad

Same here.... not a cloud in the sky which is unusual for houston.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Finally sunny here in MI! Still too chilly for my babies. It's been about 20 degrees cooler than the norm lately...; (


----------



## Jacqui

Anybody celebrating the holiday today?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Anybody celebrating the holiday today?



You mean like Cinco de Mayo?


----------



## tortdad

This is always a sad day for me, it marks the anniversary of my grandfathers death.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

@ tortdad I'm so sorry, anniversary's are so tough! I can relate.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You mean like Cinco de Mayo?



Yeppers!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> This is always a sad day for me, it marks the anniversary of my grandfathers death.



*hug* Sorry. Think of it as all these folks are celebrating his life, might help a tiny tiny bit.


----------



## tortdad

He's been gone 16 years now but I still miss my grandpa.


----------



## Greta16

Jacqui said:


> might wash them out.


That's what I was worried about..just gonna wait out the rain..blah.


----------



## Momof4

Greta16 said:


> We're supposed to get 3 inches in less than 8 hrs...do u think that's too much rain for seeds?




Probably. I guess wait until after. That is a lot.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> This is always a sad day for me, it marks the anniversary of my grandfathers death.



Sorry. I bet you have great memories of him!


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Time does NOT heal all wounds, it allows scars to grow, but some wounds never fully heal.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> He's been gone 16 years now but I still miss my grandpa.



Then he isn't really gone. He is alive in your heart.


----------



## MPRC

Tequila and I had a falling out, maybe I'll have taquitos or burritos for dinner or something, but as it stands we have no plans for the 'holiday'


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> Tequila and I had a falling out, maybe I'll have taquitos or burritos for dinner or something, but as it stands we have no plans for the 'holiday'




I remember those days! That was my go to drink. 
Tonight I'm making baked chicken Chimichangas. They are yummy!!


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> I remember those days! That was my go to drink.



Several years ago I made amazing vodka cherry slushies and my very intoxicated roommate decided to 'top us off' with a bunch of tequila so it 'wouldn't go bad' because we had had it in the cupboard for about a month. Apparently she didn't realize it's got a pretty stable shelf life. I was the only one of 4 of us who made it to work the next day. I came home at lunch to take a nap because I felt 'sick' and there were people still asleep in my living room.


----------



## mike taylor

I'll be going to south Padre next month 7,8,9,10th. Being so close to Kelly's place we will stop by and hangout .The wife got us a room down there to hangout on the beach.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I'll be going to south Padre next month 7,8,9,10th. Being so close to Kelly's place we will stop by and hangout .The wife got us a room down there to hangout on the beach.



Sounds fun! Was that an invite?


----------



## mike taylor

That's the days we will be out there. If you're in the area by chance then yeah . C'mon to the beach . Just look at the water beautiful.


----------



## tortdad

My little ones have never been camping and my 6 year old asked today to go so I put the tent up in the backyard


----------



## mike taylor

To bad you can't get someone to act like big foot to scare the crap out of them . hahaha


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> To bad you can't get someone to act like big foot to scare the crap out of them . hahaha


I scared them plenty  
they were begging to go back inside when it was time to sleep. Nope, lol


----------



## Yvonne G

What a weather change! Yesterday it was 99F and my evaporative cooler guy hasn't prepared my cooler yet this year, and this a.m. it's damned cold! Supposed to maybe rain this afternoon. My house is pretty well-insulated, so when it gets into the upper 90s the house stays comfortable until late in the afternoon/evening. But when you have days in a row of hot temps the house eventually warms up inside and it's uncomfortable. Now that it's cold outside, he's coming over today to get the cooler ready. I can't really complain. It's my son-in-law and he does this sort of thing for me at no charge. Plus, he works out of town and is only home on week-ends.

I watched the dog movie last night. The one where there was such an uproar about making a movie dog do something he was afraid of doing. I have to say it was a bit of a dumb movie, but I enjoyed it anyway. I s'pose the book was probably better. If I'm remembering correctly, the title might be "A Dog's Purpose."

Hopefully I can get all my grass trimming projects finished today before it rains.


----------



## Yvonne G

So boring today. So far I've taken a small gift over to my daughter for her to take to her son in Lemoore later today (Monday is his birthday), fed, watered and cleaned up after tortoises, brought back in tortoises that had been put out when the weather warmed up (too cold now for them to be out), worked several jigsaw puzzles on my Kindle, trimmed some branches that get in my hair when I open the driveway gate, fed Misty, ate almost a whole bag of lightly salted Lay's potatoe chips and read all the stuff on the Forum and Facebook. There's plenty of "work" that needs doing, but my get up and go has got up and went.


----------



## MPRC

I've been dealing with a pile of inconsiderate jerks in about 100 different aspects of my life today. Once one thing starts to smooth out some new BS will show up. 
Bleh. At least it's not raining.


----------



## mike taylor

Playing with a sprinkler from the 1950s . She works better than any sprinkler from Wal-Mart for sure .


----------



## mike taylor

The three big guys mowing the grass . Just because they look nice doesn't mean they are . The middle could really hurt the smaller ones . So I'm playing referee.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Playing with a sprinkler from the 1950s . She works better than any sprinkler from Wal-Mart for sure .
> 
> View attachment 206751



Oldies but goodies! Those old 'pot metal', one hole sprinklers are the best. I use them too.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> The three big guys mowing the grass . Just because they look nice doesn't mean they are . The middle could really hurt the smaller ones . So I'm playing referee.
> 
> View attachment 206752




Looks like it's a nice day there. We're overcast and cool here.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> The three big guys mowing the grass . Just because they look nice doesn't mean they are . The middle could really hurt the smaller ones . So I'm playing referee.
> 
> View attachment 206752



I wish mine would mow for me.


----------



## Jacqui

I wish my batteries charged as fast as they run down.... both me and the batteries for the weedeater. A hour and a half barely makes a dent.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> I wish my batteries charged as fast as they run down.... both me and the batteries for the weedeater. A hour and a half barely makes a dent.


Wait til you get older you'll say the same thing and not be talking about the weedeater!


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Wait til you get older you'll say the same thing and not be talking about the weedeater!



I am old enough already. My age is the same as the year I was born.


----------



## Jacqui

It's a glorious sunny Sunday.


----------



## Elohi

Well hello, y'all.


----------



## MPRC

Back to back shoots today - that helps the sting of having 2 cancellations yesterday.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> I am old enough already. My age is the same as the year I was born.


I was born in 1955 ! See I'm older . When you get over 60 days count . Sorry I think my battery needs charging and I don't mean on my phone .


----------



## Yvonne G

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2252749368283072





Hopefully this works here. I think you need to be a fb member to view it.


----------



## Greta16

Yvonne G said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2252749368283072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this works here. I think you need to be a fb member to view it.


It took me a few tries but I finally got to view it...hugs from animals are the best!


----------



## tortdad

Ive had a pork shoulder on my smoker for 8 hrs. A bit more and I can take it out


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2252749368283072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this works here. I think you need to be a fb member to view it.


Yvonne do you need a cyber hug ?


----------



## mike taylor

Do ya?


----------



## tortdad

Best pork I've made 




Bone slipped right out 



I made some bean salad too 



Good stuff


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Best pork I've made
> 
> View attachment 206891
> 
> 
> Bone slipped right out
> View attachment 206892
> 
> 
> I made some bean salad too
> View attachment 206893
> 
> 
> Good stuff



do you ship?


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> do you ship?



Ship yourself to houston and I'll make you a one


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Ship yourself to houston and I'll make you a one



Hate to think what FedEx would charge for the weight on that box.


----------



## Jacqui

Just saw the cutest thing... a pair of geese were going to cross the road by where I sat at a red light. They had four little ones with them.


----------



## Jacqui

Next week, Jeff should be home!


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Next week, Jeff should be home!


How's Jeff's health been?


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Do ya?



Nah. . . I'm good. I just can't resist clicking on those side-bar things on Facebook. But Maggie may need a hug tomorrow. It's coming up on her birthday.


----------



## Elohi

Good morning.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Yvonne G

Top o the marnin to you all.


----------



## tortdad

Lunch time!!! More pork for me


----------



## Jacqui

Chicken strip for me


----------



## AZtortMom

That's tasty too.
Buffalo wings for me


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Chicken strip for me


I wonder if your chicken stripping is wearing a thong


----------



## MPRC

Today's project, laying a couple layers of cinder blocks along the fence to keep the escape artists in. Currently I have to sit and watch them. I went inside to get my coffee (~2 minutes) and my little one walked right under the chain link. Good news is that Chris had already left to get the stones and Ruby didn't get far. 


.


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> Today's project, laying a couple layers of cinder blocks along the fence to keep the escape artists in. Currently I have to sit and watch them. I went inside to get my coffee (~2 minutes) and my little one walked right under the chain link. Good news is that Chris had already left to get the stones and Ruby didn't get far.
> View attachment 206954
> 
> .
> View attachment 206955



How's the new house working out? Did you get approval for the loan?


----------



## MPRC

We got our appraisal back about an hour ago and everything looks good. There's still paperwork and closing to do, but it appears things are on track. 
If this falls through i will be absolutely devastated.


----------



## MPRC

Tortoise watch continues, they all want to be in my lap.


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> We got our appraisal back about an hour ago and everything looks good. There's still paperwork and closing to do, but it appears things are on track.
> If this falls through i will be absolutely devastated.




Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Momof4

I walked around my property with a stick because the snakes are out in full force this year but I took a few pics of my cactus pads! I'm so excited to my first blooms ever!!

This one was in a 3" pot when I bought it 2 yrs ago with one pad! It's growing like crazy right now!


----------



## Greta16

Momof4 said:


> I walked around my property with a stick because the snakes are out in full force this year but I took a few pics of my cactus pads! I'm so excited to my first blooms ever!!
> 
> This one was in a 3" pot when I bought it 2 yrs ago with one pad! It's growing like crazy right now!
> View attachment 206992
> 
> View attachment 206993
> 
> 
> View attachment 206994
> 
> View attachment 206995
> 
> View attachment 206996


That's great! Jealous!


----------



## AZtortMom

I love succulents


----------



## AZtortMom

MPRC said:


> Tortoise watch continues, they all want to be in my lap.
> View attachment 206973


Great picture. 
I love that face


----------



## Momof4

Greta16 said:


> That's great! Jealous!



Thanks! I posted a few more flowering plants in the garden chat!

Most of those I grabbed on my walks and just stick them in the dirt after about a week.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I wonder if your chicken stripping is wearing a thong



Nopers


----------



## Jacqui

Morning everybody!


----------



## Jacqui

Every so often my daughter updates us on the growth of her unborn child. It started out the size of an apple, then an artchoke, today it's a mango. I asked her if she is having a baby or a fruit salad.


----------



## mike taylor

Happy birthday Maggie


----------



## Greta16

Momof4 said:


> Thanks! I posted a few more flowering plants in the garden chat!
> 
> Most of those I grabbed on my walks and just stick them in the dirt after about a week.


Lol..they don't grow in my neck of the woods. I'm gonna order one on amazon.


----------



## theguy67

Good morning all.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Happy birthday Maggie



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/a-very-very-special-birthday-girl.154857/


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Every so often my daughter updates us on the growth of her unborn child. It started out the size of an apple, then an artchoke, today it's a mango. I asked her if she is having a baby or a fruit salad.



This is pretty funny, Jacqui!


----------



## Yvonne G

theguy67 said:


> Good morning all.



Good morning! How are you this fine morning, Luke?


----------



## Yvonne G

We had a bit of a cold snap the last couple days and I had to bring back inside all the babies I set up outside last week. So now it's warmed back up again and time to take them back outside. So that's what's on my agenda for this a.m., once I can tear myself away from the computer, that is.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> We had a bit of a cold snap the last couple days and I had to bring back inside all the babies I set up outside last week. So now it's warmed back up again and time to take them back outside. So that's what's on my agenda for this a.m., once I can tear myself away from the computer, that is.



I just moved out my first two sulcatas (Tom and Jerry). I decided no in and out games for me this year, so I held off. Jerry for his ride to summer quarters this morning before work.


Excuse his dirtiness, he has had no real wash off since fall... nah don't think even then.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> I just moved out my first two sulcatas (Tom and Jerry). I decided no in and out games for me this year, so I held off. Jerry for his ride to summer quarters this morning before work.
> View attachment 207059
> 
> Excuse his dirtiness, he has had no real wash off since fall... nah don't think even then.


A dirty tort is a happy tort


----------



## theguy67

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning! How are you this fine morning, Luke?



Good! Thanks for asking. Had my last final last night, so I'll be off on break for a while. 

My egg is due to hatch any day now (although it could be weeks away), so its a bit exciting around here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I just moved out my first two sulcatas (Tom and Jerry). I decided no in and out games for me this year, so I held off. Jerry for his ride to summer quarters this morning before work.
> View attachment 207059
> 
> Excuse his dirtiness, he has had no real wash off since fall... nah don't think even then.



Wow! He's lookin' good!! I foregone, forewent, forego'd (is that a word) the ins and outs of spring too. Too much trouble.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! He's lookin' good!! I foregone, forewent, forego'd (is that a word) the ins and outs of spring too. Too much trouble.



I did it with the plants and that was more then enough.


----------



## Jacqui

theguy67 said:


> Good morning all.



*waves*


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> How's Jeff's health been?



He is holding his own so far. *knock on head* We are hoping once more tests come back clear and he continues to amaze his Dr who figured he only had a few months to live. The chemo gives him side effects, but he keeps pushing through them. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> That's tasty too.
> Buffalo wings for me



Ya know, I still have never saw a real buffalo with wings.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I love succulents



Me too.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Every so often my daughter updates us on the growth of her unborn child. It started out the size of an apple, then an artchoke, today it's a mango. I asked her if she is having a baby or a fruit salad.




Lol!!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Every so often my daughter updates us on the growth of her unborn child. It started out the size of an apple, then an artchoke, today it's a mango. I asked her if she is having a baby or a fruit salad.


When become watermelon........


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

@Momof4 the cacti look AMAZING!!


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

We have had sunshine the last couple of days, but freezes at night, next week it should be warm enough to have a few minutes outside!!


----------



## Greta16

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> We have had sunshine the last couple of days, but freezes at night, next week it should be warm enough to have a few minutes outside!!


Same here..and rain!


----------



## Momof4

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> @Momof4 the cacti look AMAZING!!



Thank you! They're so much easier than plants!


----------



## AZtortMom

*looks around from swing*


----------



## Greta16

Just found this little guy curled up on my screened in porch. Harry (the cat) alerted me to its presense.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO~~


----------



## tortdad

Hi all

(Waves)


----------



## theguy67

And here I thought I'd be the first on today.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Morning!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## Gillian M

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> Morning!!!


Good afternoon, and nearly "Good evening" here in Jordan. It's 6.45 pm here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon, and nearly "Good evening" here in Jordan. It's 6.45 pm here.



Your day is coming to an end and mine is just beginning. I'm about to turn off the computer and go out and chop weeds (after I take care of the animals, that is).


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Your day is coming to an end and mine is just beginning. I'm about to turn off the computer and go out and chop weeds (after I take care of the animals, that is).


Hi Yvonne hope you're well.

What time is it back there?


----------



## Yvonne G

9am


----------



## Gillian M

​


Yvonne G said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!


Same to you.


----------



## MPRC

It's warm and sunny and I'm covered in juniper sap. I HATE junipers and we have 6-8 of them around a pond in our new back yard. I'm cutting them back as no one has touched them in 10 years and they look look h-e-l-l. I can't wait until we reach the 'maintenance' phase in yard care. We've got a lot to do still. I also have a bunch of roses which I might hate as much as juniper that I'm going to put on craigslist for free, you dig - I hate plants that want to kill me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! Got rid of all my RES today, thank goodness. The lady who took them is 80 years old and lives in the country. She has a 5 acre "pond." Now if I can just convince people to not bring me any more!

I should be so spry at 80. She came to town to go to Lowe's to purchase veg for her garden. Driving her own car. No Glasses (but I saw a pair on the dash of the car as she was leaving). Walks without a cane or assistance. Talked like she has all her faculties. Well, actually, I'm almost there at 79, but for some reason, I don't feel like I'm that old. And definitely not feeble!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! Got rid of all my RES today, thank goodness. The lady who took them is 80 years old and lives in the country. She has a 5 acre "pond." Now if I can just convince people to not bring me any more!
> 
> I should be so spry at 80. She came to town to go to Lowe's to purchase veg for her garden. Driving her own car. No Glasses (but I saw a pair on the dash of the car as she was leaving). Walks without a cane or assistance. Talked like she has all her faculties. Well, actually, I'm almost there at 79, but for some reason, I don't feel like I'm that old. And definitely not feeble!




You are young for your age and your definitely not feeble!!
You do more work than most in their 30's!!


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

So...last night I went to explore my perennial flower beds and came in with a tortoise buffet! Needless to say they went crazy It Was a mix of yarrow, geranium, grass, dandelion, evening primrose, chickweed, and sedum......they LOVE it!!


----------



## Greta16

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> So...last night I went to explore my perennial flower beds and came in with a tortoise buffet! Needless to say they went crazy It Was a mix of yarrow, geranium, grass, dandelion, evening primrose, chickweed, and sedum......they LOVE it!!


@Alicia How many torts do you have. For some reason I thought you had the 1 baby Sulcata. Do you have 2 babies? ☺


----------



## bouaboua

A very cloudy day here today. but the allergy are seems much better.


----------



## tortdad

bouaboua said:


> A very cloudy day here today. but the allergy are seems much better.


Same here in Houston. Hot, humid as all get out, cloudy and plenty of sneezing going on


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! When I get off work, I will start my week of Jeff therapy. Except I still have to work my two overnight shifts.


----------



## Jacqui

I get the privilege of many types of animals crossing the roads in front of me. Today is was a fox, not a real common sight here.


----------



## Greta16

Jacqui said:


> I get the privilege of many types of animals crossing the roads in front of me. Today is was a fox, not a real common sight here.


We have baby foxes living under the ramp, in a den at work. Their mom was hit and killed by a car so a few of us were really worried about them. We had a wildlife rehabilitator come to trap them. That is until we realized daddy fox is still taking care of them.


----------



## Greta16

The weather here in the northeast is still dreary and wet. Next week is finally supposed to clear off, warm up, and be sunny!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! When I get off work, I will start my week of Jeff therapy. Except I still have to work my two overnight shifts.



I don't understand. Are you saying Jeff is going to be home for a week starting today?


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> A very cloudy day here today. but the allergy are seems much better.



The wind's up here. I hate the wind!!! It was 56F and windy when I took Misty out for her morning constitutional at 6a. Slightly cloudy and I still don't see any sun yet at 8a.


----------



## MPRC

No sun in Oregon either, but that is standard. I wish my clients would believe me when I tell them that clouds are good for photography.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

rain


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! When I get off work, I will start my week of Jeff therapy. Except I still have to work my two overnight shifts.



Yay, so glad you get to see him!! 

Any Mother's Day plans?


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

@Greta16 I have two...Luna (sulcata) and Lilly (Leopard)..They are my spoiled little ones! My Leopard came from Vicki at the Tortoise Yard, she is SOOO healthy and Happy. Luna came from Tortoisetown, and she is happy and healthy as well, but there definitely is a difference. I would buy more from Vicki long before some of the "Big" store.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> The wind's up here. I hate the wind!!! It was 56F and windy when I took Misty out for her morning constitutional at 6a. Slightly cloudy and I still don't see any sun yet at 8a.


We looking forward to mid-next week.....Low 90's are coming! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I don't understand. Are you saying Jeff is going to be home for a week starting today?



Starting this evening, yesum.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Yay, so glad you get to see him!!
> 
> Any Mother's Day plans?



Sat night before work the kids are having a cookout.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> We looking forward to mid-next week.....Low 90's are coming! ! !



We are going to have 80s and wish they were only 60s.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Any Mother's Day plans?



You?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> We are going to have 80s and wish they were only 60s.


But the mother's day evening will be a cool one.....I will take three "mother" to dinner, My Mom in-law, my wife and my daughter. Going to be a great one.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Sat night before work the kids are having a cookout.




I know your kids have yummy cookouts!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Greta16

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> @Greta16 I have two...Luna (sulcata) and Lilly (Leopard)..They are my spoiled little ones! My Leopard came from Vicki at the Tortoise Yard, she is SOOO healthy and Happy. Luna came from Tortoisetown, and she is happy and healthy as well, but there definitely is a difference. I would buy more from Vicki long before some of the "Big" store.


I got Hermie from Tortoise Town too. She's doing really well. I'm hoping someday I can move to a warmer climate and have a Sulcata.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I know your kids have yummy cookouts!! Enjoy!!



Best part is having them all together with me.


----------



## Yvonne G

My daughter usually takes me to breakfast, but she just started her infusion therapy (similar to chemo) and she's really feeling awful, so I've told her to put my portion of mother's day on hold til she feels better.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter usually takes me to breakfast, but she just started her infusion therapy (similar to chemo) and she's really feeling awful, so I've told her to put my portion of mother's day on hold til she feels better.



I hope this round works.


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Saturday, everyone!

Do you have big plans for your week-end?

It's windy here, and I hate the wind, but I'm going to brave the weather and go out and chop weeds. I sprayed everything with Round-up a couple weeks ago, but the marestail weed has deep roots and hitting it once with weed killer doesn't do the job. I could spray again, but it's always windy.

I'm having out of town company next week-end, so I have to clean house. I think I'll tackle one room a day instead of trying to do it all in one day.

Now that the weather is warming up I've tried to re-set my internal clock to wake me up earlier. So far it has worked. Yesterday and today I woke up at 5:30a. Didn't get up 'til 6, but that's fine. Gives me about an hour extra outside before Misty tells me it's time for her to eat.

My grand daughter back in New Jersey sent me an email yesterday to tell me she's engaged. This is the one who was medically discharged from the Air Force because of mental issues. It's been over 5 years and the doctors still can't put a name to it - they're not sure if she's bi-polar, schizophrenic or just what's wrong with her. She's under doctor's care and on medication. And now engaged! Oh lordy.


----------



## MPRC

Good morning all. I hope you are well, as per usual I'm dealing with drama, this time in the form of people taking advantage of my kindness and inability to say no. Wish me luck today, I'm gearing up to put my foot down and tell people that my professional time is worth money and that they are abusing me.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Saturday, everyone!
> 
> Do you have big plans for your week-end?
> 
> It's windy here, and I hate the wind, but I'm going to brave the weather and go out and chop weeds. I sprayed everything with Round-up a couple weeks ago, but the marestail weed has deep roots and hitting it once with weed killer doesn't do the job. I could spray again, but it's always windy.
> 
> I'm having out of town company next week-end, so I have to clean house. I think I'll tackle one room a day instead of trying to do it all in one day.
> 
> Now that the weather is warming up I've tried to re-set my internal clock to wake me up earlier. So far it has worked. Yesterday and today I woke up at 5:30a. Didn't get up 'til 6, but that's fine. Gives me about an hour extra outside before Misty tells me it's time for her to eat.
> 
> My grand daughter back in New Jersey sent me an email yesterday to tell me she's engaged. This is the one who was medically discharged from the Air Force because of mental issues. It's been over 5 years and the doctors still can't put a name to it - they're not sure if she's bi-polar, schizophrenic or just what's wrong with her. She's under doctor's care and on medication. And now engaged! Oh lordy.


May be a loving and caring man will cure her. Wish her the best! ! ! !

And it is windy here as well......and OH do I suffer from allergy! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> May be a loving and caring man will cure her. Wish her the best! ! ! !
> 
> And it is windy here as well......and OH do I suffer from allergy! ! !



Do you take anything? I just take over the counter antihistamine and it works pretty well.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Do you take anything? I just take over the counter antihistamine and it works pretty well.


I use this nasal spay. Worked alright, but not 24Hrs for the windy day like we have lately.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

@Yvonne G congratulations on your grand daughters engagement. How is your daughter?


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

@greta 16 I live in MI, but plan in the next 5-7 years building a greenhouse -like outdoor heated enclosure for Luna .


----------



## Yvonne G

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> @Yvonne G congratulations on your grand daughters engagement. How is your daughter?



She's feeling pretty sick. It's like a real bad case of flu. She stays in bed and sleeps most of the time - missed the last two days of work, and she's a stickler for good attendance. She won't accept any help, just wants to be left alone.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

@Yvonne may I ask why she is getting treatments? I will be praying for her!!


----------



## Yvonne G

She has a type of bone marrow cancer.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening folks


----------



## Jacqui

Happy Mother's day!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Evening folks
> View attachment 207445



Ah. . . wind machines for the windy state! I wonder how much energy they generate during a hurricane.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Happy Mother's day!



Thank you, and back to you too. Hope you enjoy your day with your kids.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

To all our fine ladies of the TFO !


----------



## Momof4

I hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

My husband has had Hodgkin's twice, my mom died from AML and my brother of pancreatic. I'm so sorry Yvonne. I'm here if there is anything you want to ask, talk about...or just to listen


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Good morning! Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

It's a truly BEAUTIFUL day here in MI!!!!


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Thank you to all of our Tortoise mommies too


----------



## Yvonne G

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> My husband has had Hodgkin's twice, my mom died from AML and my brother of pancreatic. I'm so sorry Yvonne. I'm here if there is anything you want to ask, talk about...or just to listen



Thank you. This is a very slow-growing type and the doctors seem to hold out hope of getting rid of it. For now they just use the infusion to minimize the symptoms.


----------



## Yvonne G

My daughter just came over and brought me a pretty African violet (white with blue edges) and a home baked yellow with choc. frosting cake. Two of my favorites. Misty just goes crazy when my daughter comes over. She loves her. The whole time she was here Misty's tail was going a mile a minute. She's going to mow today and I'm going to operate the weed wacker. Two of a kind, we are.


----------



## Greta16

Just got a mother's day message from my son via messenger. He's 17 now and has his first girlfriend so I guess I'm lucky to get that. Dull and dreary here. The kind of day that makes you want to nap.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter just came over and brought me a pretty African violet (white with blue edges) and a home baked yellow with choc. frosting cake. Two of my favorites. Misty just goes crazy when my daughter comes over. She loves her. The whole time she was here Misty's tail was going a mile a minute. She's going to mow today and I'm going to operate the weed wacker. Two of a kind, we are.



What a great morning!! The cake sounds delicious!! I we know what your having for breakfast the next few days

We were going to build one of Tom's heated boxes but plans changed and we are putting up 50ft of fence in our pool area. We bought all the materials yesterday so I'm heading out to help dig 7 holes! 

I really want to paint it a fun color and decorate it kinda fun. 

@Jacqui do you have any photos of your cool painted fences?


----------



## Momof4

Kinda hard to get up and work!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maybe so, but your feet are warm!


----------



## MPRC

I have a beggar sitting on my foot, but she's not helping warm me up. Its windy and rainy here so the torts are stuck indoors.


----------



## mike taylor

Happy mother's day to all you mother's .


----------



## tortdad

Lots of spam today


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Lots of spam today



I don't understand why our de-spam program doesn't send those to the "moderated" section prior to allowing them to show for members to see. Pages and pages of them.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> I don't understand why our de-spam program doesn't send those to the "moderated" section prior to allowing them to show for members to see. Pages and pages of them.


Yeah it was crazy this morning


----------



## Jacqui

*waves* Hi!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *waves* Hi!



How was lunch?


----------



## tortdad

I got a surprise FaceTime call from my son who's in Iraq


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> View attachment 207624
> 
> 
> I got a surprise FaceTime call from my son who's in Iraq



Was he wishing you a Happy Mother's Day?


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Was he wishing you a Happy Mother's Day?


 No, lol. Thanking me for the cigars and diesel truck magazines I sent him


----------



## tortdad

Them spammers are back


----------



## MPRC

Mm.....spam.


----------



## bouaboua

BIG time SPAM.......


----------



## Jacqui

Morning! On way for Jeff to get his scans and blood work done.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> How was lunch?



Lunch? Did I say anything about lunch?


----------



## Jacqui

Mainly 'coz I know Maggie likes them....


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Lunch? Did I say anything about lunch?



I thought you had lunch with the kids on Mother's day?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I thought you had lunch with the kids on Mother's day?



That was to have been supper the night before (before I went to work). I cancelled


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Morning! On way for Jeff to get his scans and blood work done.


Best wishes~~


----------



## Jacqui

My $3 clearance baskets


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Best wishes~~



Thanks! One of his blood tests was high (liver one), so another lab before Oncologist on Thursday.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

@Jacqui my iris's are just about to burst!!!! 
I will be praying for Jeff!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Thanks! One of his blood tests was high (liver one), so another lab before Oncologist on Thursday.



Sending good thoughts Jeff's way!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Thanks! One of his blood tests was high (liver one), so another lab before Oncologist on Thursday.


Best wish again~~Or he need to stay home for a while??? To have a rest?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Best wish again~~Or he need to stay home for a while??? To have a rest?



His wife makes him work hard at home and the house calls for constant blood lettings.  Rest is at work.


----------



## bouaboua

We saw a very big mulberry tree today and we was allow to pick as much leaves as we like......


----------



## Jacqui

Tomorrow is his regular Dr and lab for him.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> His wife makes him work hard at home and the house calls for constant blood lettings.  Rest is at work.


Like wise here.....I cook every meal, clean the house, construction/renovations for all the torts outdoor and indoor enclosure. I love it! !


----------



## Jacqui

Free car wash going on now In Nebraska. Tornadoes not welcome.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Like wise here.....I cook every meal, clean the house, construction/renovations for all the torts outdoor and indoor enclosure. I love it! !



Jeff barely has energy to get any work done around here. No cooking or cleaning for him.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Like wise here.....I cook every meal, clean the house, construction/renovations for all the torts outdoor and indoor enclosure. I love it! !



Are you back from TX?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Are you back from TX?



Yes. Been home for about a week now. But heading out again in another week though...


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Yes. Been home for about a week now. But heading out again in another week though...



 already?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> already?


Three weeks are going fast.....


----------



## mike taylor

Morning ! Someone is dropping spam bombs like a son of a gun . Mods are sleeping on the job .


----------



## tortdad

Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Morning ! Someone is dropping spam bombs like a son of a gun . Mods are sleeping on the job .



It happens during the night when we're all sleeping.


----------



## MPRC

mike taylor said:


> Morning ! Someone is dropping spam bombs like a son of a gun . Mods are sleeping on the job .



They started early last night, close to 8pm pst. Do spammers get an IP block or are they just deleted?


----------



## Yvonne G

The moderators can send the threads to "To Be Deleted" and ban the spammer, but the username and IP are still on the books. When I come on I usually ban the IP then delete the username. But it really doesn't matter, as they just come back with new usernames and IPs. I've sent Josh an email asking if there's a way to set our anti-spam program to recognize Chinese writing and have those threads "moderated" so they don't show up on the General population, but haven't heard back from him yet.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm curious about ransomware. So it holds up your computer for an amount of $$, let's say, $5000. What's to stop you from just buying a new computer? A new computer is cheaper than $5000.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I'm curious about ransomware. So it holds up your computer for an amount of $$, let's say, $5000. What's to stop you from just buying a new computer? A new computer is cheaper than $5000.


Nothing. But if all your data is encrypted then you will have lost all your documents and photos

If you have a recent backup, you can reinstall windows or buy a new machine and get your data from the backup. If you don't then you have have a problem.

The businesses with good backup systems simply wipe the computers and servers and restore data. It takes time, but they lose little.

The ones with poor or no backups are in trouble. Some people backup to a hard drive that is permanently attached to their network or computer. If they do this, the backup gets encrypted too so they may as well not have a backup


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> It happens during the night when we're all sleeping.


Hints sleeping on the job


----------



## tortdad

Lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Greta16 said:


> I got Hermie from Tortoise Town too. She's doing really well. I'm hoping someday I can move to a warmer climate and have a Sulcata.


 

I live in the PacificNorthWest and have 4 Sulcata. You simply have to set them up correctly and with enough room if they are going to have to stay in for any length of time. My Tort shed has only 2 Sulcata in it and it's 20'X12'.
My big Sulcata had to stay in for weeks at a time due to snow/ice/rain. Finally I'd open his door and he'd take a walk thru the snow and then go under a light and warm up.
I have a 2 yr old who goes in the snow. And 2 yearlings who play in the rain. The box turtles go out every day regardless of weather....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> View attachment 207624
> 
> 
> I got a surprise FaceTime call from my son who's in Iraq




Tell him thank you from me. I really appreciate those young guys who do what they do and where....


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> I live in the PacificNorthWest and have 4 Sulcata. You simply have to set them up correctly and with enough room if they are going to have to stay in for any length of time. My Tort shed has only 2 Sulcata in it and it's 20'X12'.
> My big Sulcata had to stay in for weeks at a time due to snow/ice/rain. Finally I'd open his door and he'd take a walk thru the snow and then go under a light and warm up.
> I have a 2 yr old who goes in the snow. And 2 yearlings who play in the rain. The box turtles go out every day regardless of weather....



My poor Redfoots are excited for next weeks forecast, we've got their new yard secure, we just need good night boxes or a greenhouse for the 'typical' spring weather. Until then I'm hauling them in and out.


----------



## Greta16

maggie3fan said:


> I live in the PacificNorthWest and have 4 Sulcata. You simply have to set them up correctly and with enough room if they are going to have to stay in for any length of time. My Tort shed has only 2 Sulcata in it and it's 20'X12'.
> My big Sulcata had to stay in for weeks at a time due to snow/ice/rain. Finally I'd open his door and he'd take a walk thru the snow and then go under a light and warm up.
> I have a 2 yr old who goes in the snow. And 2 yearlings who play in the rain. The box turtles go out every day regardless of weather....


I'm going to look into it in a few years when the kids are ( I was gonna say gone, but who knows) adults. We definately have the space.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening guys!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MPRC said:


> My poor Redfoots are excited for next weeks forecast, we've got their new yard secure, we just need good night boxes or a greenhouse for the 'typical' spring weather. Until then I'm hauling them in and out.


Me and mine are also looking forward to the days ahead of us that the weather guessers are saying we should be getting…


Looks warm enough to graze in the sun finally, yup.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning.... I hope.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Good morning.... I hope.




Good morning Jacqui! Dr's today?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning Jacqui! Dr's today?



Yeppers. Oncologist and his CT scan was good. Changing those to only once a year now.


----------



## Jacqui

Stuffed. We had Olive Garden for lunch.


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Kevin! How is the family?


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, how is that neat leopard doing?


----------



## Jacqui

My new $5 hibiscus plant with two colors of bush in the pot


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Ken, how is that neat leopard doing?


Munching like a "big dog"!!


----------



## mike taylor

Good afternoon people . I tried to show up this morning but spammers took over the forum . I ain't got no time for that . haha


----------



## MPRC

I should probably buy a lawnmower. 1/4 acre with a gas powered string trimmer and my arms are dead.


----------



## Yvonne G

The new Black and Decker trimmer I bought has a wonderful guard. My legs never look like that with this new one, and it doesn't throw clippings up in my face.


----------



## PJay

MPRC said:


> I should probably buy a lawnmower. 1/4 acre with a gas powered string trimmer and my arms are dead.
> View attachment 207914


Love your new avatar Elessar. Great pic!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MPRC said:


> I should probably buy a lawnmower. 1/4 acre with a gas powered string trimmer and my arms are dead.
> View attachment 207914


On my 5 acres my roommate would use the weed eater all afternoon. His legs never got looking like that though, he always would wear tall muckboots. His face was a different story. The only thing that would shut him down for the day would be finding a land mine left by the dog. And that never made it to his muckboots, it always painted his face.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> I should probably buy a lawnmower. 1/4 acre with a gas powered string trimmer and my arms are dead.
> View attachment 207914



My favorite color cat, and that one is a real beauty...


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> My favorite color cat, and that one is a real beauty...



That is Happy...she's a real pain in the butt because we don't have a cat door right now.


----------



## mike taylor

No spam today awesome ! So how is everybody doing ?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne, can you see the smoke from the Fresno fire?


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> No spam today awesome ! So how is everybody doing ?



WHAT??? You must've turned the computer on AFTER Wellington cleaned it up. There were 10 pages of it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Yvonne, can you see the smoke from the Fresno fire?



I doubt it, but I haven't been outside yet this a.m. I think it's quite a bit north of me.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Sitting waiting at Jeff's eye appointment. Now he could have made this for yesterday afternoon, but no this way we will waste another entire day. *grumble grumble*


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> The newest update on the Grandbaby...




Awww!


----------



## MPRC

I'm not going to lie, those 3D ultrasounds sort of weird me out.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> I'm not going to lie, those 3D ultrasounds sort of weird me out.



lol


----------



## MPRC

Silly tortoises, you don't like coffee, go away.


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> lol



In a babybook somewhere is a grainy black and white picture of what looks like a jellybean in a nest of steelwool that my parents actually kept. I respect the crap put of the technology, its great, its just....strange. Granted I'm one of those few women who think using your body as an incubator sounds like a terrible idea.


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> I'm not going to lie, those 3D ultrasounds sort of weird me out.



I'm with you. I see no baby at all in that picture, just a giant scary skull on the right, facing what looks like a leg bone and on the left a big blob that might be a moose head.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I'm with you. I see no baby at all in that picture, just a giant scary skull on the right, facing what looks like a leg bone and on the left a big blob that might be a moose head.



It's the baby face kinda trying to hide behind it's arm. I think they mean more to the parents and Grandmas.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> In a babybook somewhere is a grainy black and white picture of what looks like a jellybean in a nest of steelwool that my parents actually kept. I respect the crap put of the technology, its great, its just....strange. Granted I'm one of those few women who think using your body as an incubator sounds like a terrible idea.



Some where I have one of those. I would have loved really "seeing" like you can these days.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay, I removed the picture since it bothered you guys.


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> Okay, I removed the picture since it bothered you guys.



They don't bother me at all, amazing technology. Just don't ask me if it's cute. I had a friend who needed her ovaries ultrasounded and they gave her a print out. Her sister jokingly framed it and put it on her desk at work. They also sent her home with a video of her laparoscopic endometriosis surgery, that was kind of crazy too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Okay, I removed the picture since it bothered you guys.



You nut! Put that damned picture back! Now that you've explained what to look for I'd like to give it another try at seeing what you're seeing.


----------



## leigti

Finally the weather has cooperated. I can get my adult Russian tortoise Yurik outside for the summer. And the baby Russian Luka outside for a little while every day hopefully.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I'm with you. I see no baby at all in that picture, just a giant scary skull on the right, facing what looks like a leg bone and on the left a big blob that might be a moose head.





I had to look for this one but you can make out most of the baby.


----------



## bouaboua

H.........O...........T ! ! ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

This is one smart tortoise . She waits at the gate to be let out to graze . Then she'll follow you around like a puppy . But don't be fooled Sally has a mean streak a mile long . If you get in her way it's ramming time .


----------



## MPRC

mike taylor said:


> This is one smart tortoise . She waits at the gate to be let out to graze . Then she'll follow you around like a puppy . But don't be fooled Sally has a mean streak a mile long . If you get in her way it's ramming time .



I was just watching my largest redfoot in the front yard. He spotted some girls walking by and bee lined for the fence to greet them only to be ignored because they were talking to someone in a car and had their backs to him. He really loves the 3-4pm time slot when all of the kids walk home from school, none of the other torts give a rip, but Vern wants love (and the occasional dandelion flower)


----------



## mike taylor

My red footed tortoises follow us around also . Clover loves to get shell rubs . My wife always asks how do you know who is who !??? I just do . It's like having twins you just know . We have Clover , st. Augustine, Vickie , Reggie, Dumb, Dumber, and Merv all seven have their own personality. We also have three Sulcatas Harry, Sally,and Hal . Plus a bunch more water turtles Leopards , box turtles snakes and dogs . It's a freak show of animals here .


----------



## leigti

MPRC said:


> That is Happy...she's a real pain in the butt because we don't have a cat door right now.
> 
> View attachment 207948


I like the little black goatee 
I got a new cat from the Humane Society last month. Her name is Luna.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 207992
> 
> I had to look for this one but you can make out most of the baby.


I can't decide if that is cute, funny, or just plain wrong.


----------



## leigti

Methos needed a buddy.


----------



## leigti

Let's try this again


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> My wife always asks me,"How do you know who is who !???" I just do . It's like having twins you just know .





Yup. I can sure see Mike with twins. LOL !!


----------



## Jacqui

Take time off and all it has done is rain. Now the river is peaking over it's banks.


----------



## Jacqui

Not sure why two blooms on this vine have gotten the lighter edges, as the plant normally had the solid, darker color.


----------



## Jacqui

Oh and did I mention it will only be upper 30s tonight?


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Let's try this again
> View attachment 208023



They get along well?


----------



## jaizei

When you realize you've been folding your clothes wrong all this time


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> When you realize you've been folding your clothes wrong all this time



There is a wrong way?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> When you realize you've been folding your clothes wrong all this time



Listen, Bub, my clean laundry should feel lucky to get folded at all.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> They get along well?


Yep. Except that she eats all his food. She was a stray and gobbles up food whenever she sees it.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> There is a wrong way?



Ya, for $19.95 I can show you


----------



## Big Charlie

jaizei said:


> When you realize you've been folding your clothes wrong all this time


That assumes you want to see every pair of underwear and socks you own side by side. If all your socks are identical, it doesn't matter. I don't fold my underwear at all. I just throw it in a drawer. Who cares if it gets wrinkled?

I like my sweaters and shirts folded the normal way. It would bother me to see them rolled up into balls.

Do you really believe that "the more folds, the less wrinkles"?


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> Oh and did I mention it will only be upper 30s tonight?


We're having a heat wave, as usual. The low tonight is supposed to be 62.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Listen, Bub, my clean laundry should feel lucky to get folded at all.



mine too!


----------



## Jacqui

The river is flowing over the banks in spots. Stayed home from work in case we (or upriver) gets rain and takes us into an active flood.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> The river is flowing over the banks in spots. Stayed home from work in case we (or upriver) gets rain and takes us into an active flood.


Well? Is all still good?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> The river is flowing over the banks in spots. Stayed home from work in case we (or upriver) gets rain and takes us into an active flood.


Well? Is all still good?oops is newbies sometimes still ain't done learn' about double posting and stuff…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Is any of y'all up and lookin' east and seein' Venus all up and shiny to the left of the moon? If it's too late for you, just try to remember over the next few days and y'all still can.


(I put the fancy arrows in to help you, they ain't in the sky in these parts.


----------



## Jacqui

Yep all good. River still high, but back in banks.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Yep all good. River still high, but back in banks.


Is Banks near you? We've got a Banks, OR. But it's pretty far away from us. LOL.


----------



## MPRC

@Yvonne G - It's not just you who has a hard time seeing the 3D Ultrasounds! Haha


----------



## mike taylor

My guys feasting in the rain .


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is Banks near you? We've got a Banks, OR. But it's pretty far away from us. LOL.


----------



## Jacqui

Finally, no rain and warm sunshine so my guys can go back out.


----------



## Jacqui

This was the river.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> This was the river.
> View attachment 208173
> View attachment 208174
> View attachment 208175
> View attachment 208174
> View attachment 208175


That's full!

We have had dreadful rain here for the last few days, but fortunately our river, the Medway, is still in its banks. It was very low before as we had such a dry April; the authorities were talking about potential drought orders. May has more than made up for it. 

Today though the sun came out - glorious 70F sunshine. 

My husband and I took the train to the coast. We could see France over the English Channel - it's only 25 miles away. 

We were at Folkestone under the orange marker. 



France is on the horizon of this picture


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> The river is flowing over the banks in spots. Stayed home from work in case we (or upriver) gets rain and takes us into an active flood.



Let's hope it doesn't get as bad as last time it overflowed.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> This was the river.
> View attachment 208173
> View attachment 208174
> View attachment 208175
> View attachment 208174
> View attachment 208175




It looks quiet, but I'bet it's running very swiftly.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It looks quiet, but I'bet it's running very swiftly.



Yes it is. Most noteable when a hunk of foam or tree goes by.


----------



## Jacqui

The ground is so saturated that my hanging basket poles bent over and the baskets are inches from the ground.


----------



## tortdad

Hope you're alright this time


----------



## leigti

A friend from work has some miniature horses. And they have a new baby  growing quickly, he was 19 pounds when he was born and is now up to 23 pounds.


----------



## bouaboua

SPAM~~again.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well it's cute spam.....


----------



## Jacqui

Good Monday morning!


----------



## tortdad

Morning


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> A friend from work has some miniature horses. And they have a new baby  growing quickly, he was 19 pounds when he was born and is now up to 23 pounds.
> View attachment 208226



Aw. . . look at that curly tail!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> SPAM~~again.



Josh is working on it. He's having a hard time getting the anti-spam program to differentiate between regular english printing and chinese symbols. But bear with us. Hopefully he'll get it sorted out.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it's another one of those I-don't-want-to-do-anything days. I've been sitting here re-reading old, old posts just so I don't have to get up and do something.

Will was here this past week-end and he replaced three fence posts for me. The old posts were all in a row, and set in cement, so it was a pretty big job. Add to that the temperature Saturday was 99F. But we were able to get it done in half a day and had no escapee gulf coast or water turtles (the fence was separating my pond and gulf coast yard from my neighbor's property).

Today I'm running sprinklers. I think I'm going to have to go with twice a week pasture watering instead of weekly. The pastures are looking a bit on the brown side. The tortoises still eat it, but it would be nice if it were green and fresh.

I'm having a hard time finding any takers to buy BO and SO. If any of you know someone who have a few extra $$ and is looking for over 200lb Aldabran, but far from perfect shell growth, tortoises, please tell them about mine.

No physical construction has started on the road widening on the street in front of my house. Still in the right-of-way, eminent domain, engineering phase.

I guess I've put it off long as I can. Got to go chop up some tortoise food and get going.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Yvonne G

Ew-w-w-w! It oughtta be against the law to be so darned cheerful first thing in the a.m.


----------



## tortdad

Just curious... what's the asking price for BO and SO


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it's another one of those I-don't-want-to-do-anything days. I've been sitting here re-reading old, old posts just so I don't have to get up and do something.
> 
> Will was here this past week-end and he replaced three fence posts for me. The old posts were all in a row, and set in cement, so it was a pretty big job. Add to that the temperature Saturday was 99F. But we were able to get it done in half a day and had no escapee gulf coast or water turtles (the fence was separating my pond and gulf coast yard from my neighbor's property).
> 
> Today I'm running sprinklers. I think I'm going to have to go with twice a week pasture watering instead of weekly. The pastures are looking a bit on the brown side. The tortoises still eat it, but it would be nice if it were green and fresh.
> 
> I'm having a hard time finding any takers to buy BO and SO. If any of you know someone who have a few extra $$ and is looking for over 200lb Aldabran, but far from perfect shell growth, tortoises, please tell them about mine.
> 
> No physical construction has started on the road widening on the street in front of my house. Still in the right-of-way, eminent domain, engineering phase.
> 
> I guess I've put it off long as I can. Got to go chop up some tortoise food and get going.


WOW! ! !

You will let go BO and SO?? I hope I have the money and the space for them..


----------



## Yvonne G

They are manageable for this 78 year old body, but I can see a time when something may occur that I'd need help with - maybe one cold winter evening and one of them didn't go into the shed. How do I move him in there if he won't follow a strawberry - maybe one tried to climb the fence or a tree and tipped over. How do I get him tipped back? or, and this is the big one, when they widen the street and take off 10 or 15 feet of my frontage (the aldabran yard) how do I get them moved to a new area of my property?


----------



## bouaboua

Very true. I wish you find a taker near you soon and you can still go visit them when you are 108. 

Best wishes to them.


----------



## MPRC

Do BO and SO have a trust fund? If so they can come here, haha. 

My parents live 500 miles away and just "remembered" to tell me they are stopping by tomorrow and they are staying the night. Not much heads up.


----------



## theguy67

MPRC said:


> Do BO and SO have a trust fund? If so they can come here, haha.
> 
> My parents live 500 miles away and just "remembered" to tell me they are stopping by tomorrow and they are staying the night. Not much heads up.



Thats whats nice about an apartment. Not much room for visitors.


----------



## MPRC

theguy67 said:


> Thats whats nice about an apartment. Not much room for visitors.



I'm in the process of buying a house so they want to see it. I liked the simplicity of apartment living, but not with 6 tortoises, no way!


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Do BO and SO have a trust fund? If so they can come here, haha.
> 
> My parents live 500 miles away and just "remembered" to tell me they are stopping by tomorrow and they are staying the night. Not much heads up.



I wish my Mom could do that to me...


----------



## Jacqui

Guess what, it's raining!


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> I wish my Mom could do that to me...



I see them a lot, but they don't usually come down here, especially my dad, he HATES traveling, but my grandpa is here and he's about 86 now so they are making more trips to spend time with him. I just happen to be 'on the way' - I just hate that i'm not unpacked yet so here's a push!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> SPAM~~again.



This evening when I turned on the computer, there were 6 spam bot threads posted by the same person, waiting in the moderation queue to be approved or not. So, I HOPE this means that Josh found the key to them not getting through.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Guess what, it's raining!



Ah! Just what you and your river need right about now.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> This evening when I turned on the computer, there were 6 spam bot threads posted by the same person, waiting in the moderation queue to be approved or not. So, I HOPE this means that Josh found the key to them not getting through.


I know there is a way to blocking certain IP address that continue to send junk mail. So if Josh have visibility to this person(s)'s IP address. He can block them at once.

Please say Thank you to Josh for his hard work.


----------



## JoesMum

Spammers have been going for about an hour now. At least 4 different bots


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This is the only active post that isn't spam.
Maybe i'll finally get my degree from the University of South Carolina after all.............


----------



## Pearly

JoesMum said:


> Spammers have been going for about an hour now. At least 4 different bots


Spam or maybe hackers? But what would they want with such innocent thing like this Forum???!!


----------



## JoesMum

Pearly said:


> Spam or maybe hackers? But what would they want with such innocent thing like this Forum???!!


Spambot - computer program chunting out rubbish


----------



## Jacqui

Think they are all cleaned up now


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## tortdad

Good morning fellow tort crazy people


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm sorry to have to announce this to my close and friends but Rodger Moore has passed away.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I know there is a way to blocking certain IP address that continue to send junk mail. So if Josh have visibility to this person(s)'s IP address. He can block them at once.
> 
> Please say Thank you to Josh for his hard work.



I've been blocking IPs all along. Doesn't really make any difference. They just use different ones.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I've been blocking IPs all along.


My thanks go out to you Yvonne, as I've stated in the past, I don't do tweet or The Facebook, this forum is my only social media platform.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I've been blocking IPs all along. Doesn't really make any difference. They just use different ones.


 Thank you Yvonne for tirelessly watching over this forum and every reply/answer/welcome and birthday wishes.
You are the best! ! !


----------



## MPRC

Was the site down for a while today? Or was the universe just telling me to go play outside?


----------



## tortdad

MPRC said:


> Was the site down for a while today? Or was the universe just telling me to go play outside?


It was for me too


----------



## tortdad

Dinner anyone????

I'm making some kickass kabobs

Red and orange peppers
Large bacon wrapped sea scallops 
Mushrooms
Onions
Bacon wrapped beef
All with my special butter sauce


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne if you're going to sell bo and so . I would be interested. If not no biggie. In other news .What happened to the forum today ? I've been tried getting online all day but couldn't .


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Dinner anyone????
> 
> I'm making some kickass kabobs
> 
> Red and orange peppers
> Large bacon wrapped sea scallops
> Mushrooms
> Onions
> Bacon wrapped beef
> All with my special butter sauce
> 
> View attachment 208340
> 
> View attachment 208341
> 
> View attachment 208342
> View attachment 208343


We're making Cajun boiled shrimp and all the fixings . Fixings to be continued.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> Dinner anyone????
> 
> I'm making some kickass kabobs
> 
> Large bacon wrapped sea scallops
> Mushrooms
> Bacon wrapped beef
> All with my special butter sauce
> 
> View attachment 208340
> 
> View attachment 208341
> 
> View attachment 208342
> View attachment 208343


 PICK ME ! ! PICK ME ! ! I've cleaned up your menu to better suit my tastes in food. I like dead animal body parts as food ! I might be late, but I'll get there. I should be there about 5:30am Thursday morning provided I drive straight through. Maybe I should bring another Oregon member that's into onions and psychedelic colored bell peppers. Then I'd need to stop less often. Keep your ears open for my '98 Crown Victoria at your place. Deal?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> What happened to the forum today ? I've been tried getting online all day but couldn't .


 You've been whinin' about not get to see the Chinese spambots and then they hit and you act all simple. You crack me up, Mike. Heckfire, they started up sometime last night and just kept on rollin'. I personally think it has to do with north korea but I'll stop and leave it at that. LOL.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My thanks go out to you Yvonne, as I've stated in the past, I don't do tweet or The Facebook, this forum is my only social media platform.



Mostly it's the other moderators who remove the spam threads from your view. I come along after they've cleaned it up and permanently ban their IPs, but it really doesn't matter because they must have a million of them. They just come back as someone else. I think Jacqui and Wellington are the ones who do most of the de-spamming, probably Jaizei too.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Yvonne if you're going to sell bo and so . I would be interested. If not no biggie. In other news .What happened to the forum today ? I've been tried getting online all day but couldn't .



They're definitely for sale. You can contact my partner in tortoises - @Will 


The Gecko forum was offline too. I THOUGHT Josh must be working on de-spamming us, but when I signed on just now I found quite a few Chinese spams that Jacqui had taken care of for us.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Good morning all. We had 93 degrees yesterday. They want $3000 to fix my air conditioner. It was miserably hot in the house. It's insulated quite well. But my animals and plants liked having the sun. I put my inside plants on the deck, not being used to burning them, I fried a couple. But things are good at my house. The fight to fix my car correctly is still in the courts.
I had a Vet from Uganda visit my animals, she says my tortoises are beautiful, but my 29 pound cat will be dead in a couple of years because she's morbidly obese.. Heck, she's driving me nuts this morning. She wants wet food, not Science Diet dry.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> Dinner anyone????
> 
> I'm making some kickass kabobs
> 
> Red and orange peppers
> Large bacon wrapped sea scallops
> Mushrooms
> Onions
> Bacon wrapped beef
> All with my special butter sauce
> 
> View attachment 208340
> 
> View attachment 208341
> 
> View attachment 208342
> View attachment 208343




Wait...wait....it will take me a few hours to get there for dinner


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> PICK ME ! ! PICK ME ! ! I've cleaned up your menu to better suit my tastes in food. I like dead animal body parts as food ! I might be late, but I'll get there. I should be there about 5:30am Thursday morning provided I drive straight through. Maybe I should bring another Oregon member that's into onions and psychedelic colored bell peppers. Then I'd need to stop less often. Keep your ears open for my '98 Crown Victoria at your place. Deal?




No it's NOT a deal...he's looking for a red IROC, and I'll bet beat you there.....


----------



## Big Charlie

MPRC said:


> Was the site down for a while today? Or was the universe just telling me to go play outside?


That seems to happen for me about once a week. When I check on, "down for everyone or just me" it always says it is just me.


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> No it's NOT a deal...he's looking for a red IROC, and I'll bet beat you there.....



So, ummm Oregonian road trip? I'm betting i'm faster than you and @Cowboy_Ken once we get OUT of the vehicles. Save me those scallops! I'm crying hot salty tears into a bowl of instant noodles right now.


----------



## tortdad

They were super good. How was your shrimp mike. Speaking of which it's time for another BBQ


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So did anyone else have the opportunity to see Venus near the moon just before sunrise late last week other than me?


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Dinner anyone????
> 
> I'm making some kickass kabobs
> 
> Red and orange peppers
> Large bacon wrapped sea scallops
> Mushrooms
> Onions
> Bacon wrapped beef
> All with my special butter sauce
> 
> View attachment 208340
> 
> View attachment 208341
> 
> View attachment 208342
> View attachment 208343



Awesome!! I need these in my life!!!


----------



## Pearly

maggie3fan said:


> Good morning all. We had 93 degrees yesterday. They want $3000 to fix my air conditioner. It was miserably hot in the house. It's insulated quite well. But my animals and plants liked having the sun. I put my inside plants on the deck, not being used to burning them, I fried a couple. But things are good at my house. The fight to fix my car correctly is still in the courts.
> I had a Vet from Uganda visit my animals, she says my tortoises are beautiful, but my 29 pound cat will be dead in a couple of years because she's morbidly obese.. Heck, she's driving me nuts this morning. She wants wet food, not Science Diet dry.


Wow! 29 lbs! Do you have one of those giant Maine Coons? The CongoCoon? Mine is only 17 lbs and he's a big boy. As for the wet vs dry food, most modern vets i know believe now in "wet being superior over dry" cat food due to cats' not drinking much, most of them are thought of being "subclinically dehydrated" and wet food provides little extra hydration. My take on it is: feed them what they want/like to eat bcs their life span is short and they might as well live it to the fullest enjoying all simple pleasures of living" I used to have what my vets called "morbidly obese" 2 cats. Both towards the end developped hyperactive thyroid and got very skinny, then would not eat... it was heart breaking to watch them waste away like that. I'd take a fat, happy/jovial cat at any time


----------



## tortdad

I had a mancoon cat about 10 years ago. His name was Wilber, named after the University of Arizona Mascot. I want to say he was in the 25ish pound range and was considered fat even for that breed


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Good morning all. We had 93 degrees yesterday. They want $3000 to fix my air conditioner. It was miserably hot in the house. It's insulated quite well. But my animals and plants liked having the sun. I put my inside plants on the deck, not being used to burning them, I fried a couple. But things are good at my house. The fight to fix my car correctly is still in the courts.
> I had a Vet from Uganda visit my animals, she says my tortoises are beautiful, but my 29 pound cat will be dead in a couple of years because she's morbidly obese.. Heck, she's driving me nuts this morning. She wants wet food, not Science Diet dry.



That's ridiculous. You can buy a whole new AC system and have it piped all through the house for that price.


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> That seems to happen for me about once a week. When I check on, "down for everyone or just me" it always says it is just me.




Everyone: Don't forget that the Forum has a Facebook site. You can go there for updates or to ask other members if they're also locked out.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Was the site down for a while today? Or was the universe just telling me to go play outside?



go play outside and enjoy life more


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Dinner anyone????
> 
> I'm making some kickass kabobs
> 
> Red and orange peppers
> Large bacon wrapped sea scallops
> Mushrooms
> Onions
> Bacon wrapped beef
> All with my special butter sauce
> 
> View attachment 208340
> 
> View attachment 208341
> 
> View attachment 208342
> View attachment 208343



boy, are you a tease!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So did anyone else have the opportunity to see Venus near the moon just before sunrise late last week other than me?



I did! I love things like that.


----------



## Jacqui

Pearly said:


> Wow! 29 lbs! Do you have one of those giant Maine Coons? The CongoCoon? Mine is only 17 lbs and he's a big boy. As for the wet vs dry food, most modern vets i know believe now in "wet being superior over dry" cat food due to cats' not drinking much, most of them are thought of being "subclinically dehydrated" and wet food provides little extra hydration. My take on it is: feed them what they want/like to eat bcs their life span is short and they might as well live it to the fullest enjoying all simple pleasures of living" I used to have what my vets called "morbidly obese" 2 cats. Both towards the end developped hyperactive thyroid and got very skinny, then would not eat... it was heart breaking to watch them waste away like that. I'd take a fat, happy/jovial cat at any time



Love your theory in just making them happy.


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon all!


----------



## Jacqui

One of my babies.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon all!



Hi Jacqui! River staying where it belongs?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> One of my babies.
> View attachment 208410



You have the prettiest garden.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You have the prettiest garden.



lol, thanks. I mostly grow weeds and stuff good.

Sulcata trails.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> lol, thanks. I mostly grow weeds and stuff good.
> View attachment 208411
> Sulcata trails.
> View attachment 208412



Ugh! They'd better get busy and mow that down for you.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Jacqui! River staying where it belongs?



Yep, it is. Our river was going out Saturday, while one north went out Sun and Mon. Fortunately, neither did any major damage. Mostly farm ground washed out.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Ugh! They'd better get busy and mow that down for you.



The big guys make a dent, but I have to keep weedeating all year long.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Jacqui, I love the 3d's and I think little squishy babies are beautiful!!


----------



## mike taylor

My boy ( the youngest ) got hooked in the lip by his brother. This was the biggest fish caught today .haha He's is ok all but the jokes are getting to him .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> My boy ( the youngest ) got hooked in the lip by his brother. This was the biggest fish caught today .haha He's is ok all but the jokes are getting to him .



ouch!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 208429



Is that a good thing?


----------



## tortdad

Damn mike


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> My boy ( the youngest ) got hooked in the lip by his brother. This was the biggest fish caught today .haha He's is ok all but the jokes are getting to him .



One of my fears when fishing!! 

Poor guy!! I hope it was a clean hook!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning TFO!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Good morning TFO!




Good morning Jacqui!!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Is that a good thing?




Yes!! Weekends are always good!! 
Saturday we'll be on the soccer fields from 7am-6:30pm! 
More on Sunday! 
Monday will most likely be housework.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> lol, thanks. I mostly grow weeds and stuff good.
> View attachment 208411
> Sulcata trails.
> View attachment 208412




I miss Sulcata trails in my yard


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 208482
> View attachment 208483
> View attachment 208484
> 
> 
> 
> I miss Sulcata trails in my yard



Yesterday, I was out weedeating in the backyard and I heard this rustling sound. Sounded like large animals. It was just one of the sulcatas blazing a new pathway in the tall grass.

Love the colors on those blooms. Won't even mention how jealous I am of those huge leaves.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 208482
> View attachment 208483
> View attachment 208484
> 
> 
> 
> I miss Sulcata trails in my yard



It's amazing how quickly that giant rhubarb recovers from winter. It's only been, what? - three months since you showed us a picture of it rotted clear down to a pile of mush? And now look at it. The leaves are already 5 or 6' across!

I bought one online last fall. It's not from the same country as yours, so won't get as big. Right now it's in a pot by the snapper pond so I'll remember to keep it wet. I have a container sitting next to the pot and every morning I dip the container into the snapper pond and water the plant. So far so good. Mine looks pretty piddly next to yours:


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's amazing how quickly that giant rhubarb recovers from winter. It's only been, what? - three months since you showed us a picture of it rotted clear down to a pile of mush? And now look at it. The leaves are already 5 or 6' across!
> 
> I bought one online last fall. It's not from the same country as yours, so won't get as big. Right now it's in a pot by the snapper pond so I'll remember to keep it wet. I have a container sitting next to the pot and every morning I dip the container into the snapper pond and water the plant. So far so good. Mine looks pretty piddly next to yours:
> 
> View attachment 208489



Has pretty leaves.


----------



## Jacqui

Any of you ever grow cleome flowers? Think that us how it's spelled.


----------



## tortdad

Onward and upward!!










Summer summer summer time!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw. He graduated from Kindergarten? Good Job!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, I got the notice from State Farm that they're not doing anymore work on my car because they say the damage happened in 3 wrecks, not one. Case closed.
Did they ask my mechanic who is intimately familier with my car If it had any damage before the accident? No. They judged it from some 12 yr old in a body shop and pictures.
So a guy is going to paint in white on the sides of my car..."rat rod thanks to Main Auto Body." So I give up. Some jerk from Calif, in a rental car without insurance, alcohol on his breath runs a red light hits me and *I'M *the one being punished for it. There are no words to say how mad I am....


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Onward and upward!!
> View attachment 208490
> 
> View attachment 208491
> 
> View attachment 208492
> 
> View attachment 208493
> View attachment 208494
> 
> 
> Summer summer summer time!!!!!!




Super cute pic!! Congrats to your little man!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I only have a couple days of high school left!!!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I only have a couple days of high school left!!!



Then the real world awaits.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> Good morning!



Good morning to you also!


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I only have a couple days of high school left!!!



Congrats! You going to college?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Any of you ever grow cleome flowers? Think that us how it's spelled.



I had never heard of that, so I googled it. Have never seen it either, but it sure has a pretty flower. Are you thinking of getting some?


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Cleome's are beautiful!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Good morning all you turtlers we have sun again!


----------



## tortdad

maggie3fan said:


> Good morning all you turtlers


Morning Maggie, sorry about your car. That's a total bummer


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

I'm so sorry Maggie! That should be illegal!!!


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 208484



Those blue flowers are beautiful!


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I only have a couple days of high school left!!!



OMG!! That is exciting!! I hated high school!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> Those blue flowers are beautiful!



Thanks....They're called Clematis. They have all kinds of colors. I'm trying to afford the white ones.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> I'm so sorry Maggie! That should be illegal!!!







tortdad said:


> Morning Maggie, sorry about your car. That's a total bummer



Thanks Actually you just might be surprised, but I'm handling it fairly well.* I'M* surprised.....lol. Now that I'm not in a temper, you know I wouldn't paint my car like that.....but I AM going to make signs. And I think little by little I will fix one thing at a time. I *WILL *drive this car until I die. And it will look beautiful and still drive like the wind


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> Thanks....They're called Clematis. They have all kinds of colors. I'm trying to afford the white ones.



My mom constantly tried to grow Clematis in Spokane and it rarely flowers, hence not being able to ID it! We have roses at the new place, I'm not really a fan of them. I might see if someone wants to come dig them up. I'll keep the Camellia (sp) though, it is gorgeous. (at least that's what I'm told it is, i'm not sure)


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Look at what I found....That's me and my big truck and my car, what a happy group. And I love this pix of Bob, I think I'll enlarge it and put it in a frame....




MPRC said:


> My mom constantly tried to grow Clematis in Spokane and it rarely flowers, hence not being able to ID it! We have roses at the new place, I'm not really a fan of them. I might see if someone wants to come dig them up. I'll keep the Camellia (sp) though, it is gorgeous. (at least that's what I'm told it is, i'm not sure)


It's a Camellia......


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MPRC said:


> I'll keep the Camellia (sp) though, it is gorgeous. (at least that's what I'm told it is, i'm not sure)


Ummm? Are you not sure if it's gorgeous, or are not sure if it's a Camilla? In either case, I'd have to say it's both, gorgeous and as Maggie has pointed out, it's a Camilla. On a side note, I think that type is a "double blossom" Camilla. The single blossom make fantastic bonsai. Well for Camilla, they all make fantastic bonsai. I'll find some pictures for you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well here you go. Not the promised bonsai but Camilla from Oregon 
http://portlandnursery.com/plants/shrubs-vines/camellia.shtml


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> And I love this pix of Bob, I think I'll enlarge it and put it in a frame....
> View attachment 208620
> 
> It's a Camilla......


And here are some more pictures of Bob for those of you who've not seen enough yet. 




Well, I thought I had more than that. Good night maybe…


----------



## Big Charlie

MPRC said:


> My mom constantly tried to grow Clematis in Spokane and it rarely flowers, hence not being able to ID it! We have roses at the new place, I'm not really a fan of them. I might see if someone wants to come dig them up. I'll keep the Camellia (sp) though, it is gorgeous. (at least that's what I'm told it is, i'm not sure)


I have one of those. It took quite awhile to get big. I love roses! It's one of the few plants I can grow easily, they smell nice, and tortoises eat them. The only downside is the thorns.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Out of curiosity, (fine-boredom) I looked to see what the tortoisetable had to say concerning camellias, I was pleasantly surprised…
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=395#.WSlQpjxHaEc


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Big Charlie said:


> The only downside is the thorns.


And no thorns or smell…


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

I have 5 varieties of clematis!!! I Love them!!!


----------



## Jacqui

I have only two colors of clematis these days (I think). Use to have a third one. They are pretty when they bloom, but that's only in the spring.

Now roses I love, except like mentioned the thorns. Figure those are kinda the payment for the beauty visually and in the aroma. I do not like a rose with no smell. I want to smell them on the breeze on a warm afternoon.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> My mom constantly tried to grow Clematis in Spokane and it rarely flowers, hence not being able to ID it! We have roses at the new place, I'm not really a fan of them. I might see if someone wants to come dig them up. I'll keep the Camellia (sp) though, it is gorgeous. (at least that's what I'm told it is, i'm not sure)



Your tortoises might enjoy them though.


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> I have only two colors of clematis these days (I think). Use to have a third one. They are pretty when they bloom, but that's only in the spring.
> 
> Now roses I love, except like mentioned the thorns. Figure those are kinda the payment for the beauty visually and in the aroma. I do not like a rose with no smell. I want to smell them on the breeze on a warm afternoon.


I have a row of rose plants in the back yard. Once I bought a rose plant just for the smell. The smell was so amazing that even though I didn't have a spot for it, I bought it and put it in the front yard. It still smells wonderful. My daughter loves it too. My husband can't smell it at all but he can smell the roses in the backyard.


----------



## mike taylor

So what's everyone up to , This is what I did today built home made headers out of old fish tail Harley pipes with friends .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

@mike taylor Are you gonna build one for me or what? and, if you don't charge a freakin fortune I could pay for one too!!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I have only two colors of clematis these days (I think). Use to have a third one. They are pretty when they bloom, but that's only in the spring.
> 
> Now roses I love, except like mentioned the thorns. Figure those are kinda the payment for the beauty visually and in the aroma. I do not like a rose with no smell. I want to smell them on the breeze on a warm afternoon.



Wish I knew what this is. It smells like a perfume store. I've never smelled a fragrance so strong from a bloom


----------



## Jacqui

Evening evetybody!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> So what's everyone up to , This is what I did today built home made headers out of old fish tail Harley pipes with friends .
> 
> View attachment 208729



I rode around and around the two pastures on my riding lawn mower (while the mower did the work of cutting the weeds). Not really work, kinda fun.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

I was so excited to visit the Detroit Zoo.... How disappointing....look at these pictures....ugh! These are the pancake tortoises...the enclosure was VERY small, and completely yuck! It broke my heart!


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Here are the stars, again there were 4 in a VERY small enclosure!!!


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

And the Big Head turtle, again tooooo small!!


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

The only thing I liked was their giant sully


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

The statue of a Tortoise had more room than the small enclosures inside that had actual tortoises.


----------



## Jacqui

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> The only thing I liked was their giant sully



love the pool.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> @mike taylor Are you gonna build one for me or what? and, if you don't charge a freakin fortune I could pay for one too!!!!


This truck is all hand made . We built the frame and all other stuffs . It has five different cars molded into one . When we sell this truck It should sell for 15 grand . Talking four guys cutting and welding for months.


----------



## tortoiseplanet

Yvonne G said:


> Mostly it's the other moderators who remove the spam threads from your view. I come along after they've cleaned it up and permanently ban their IPs, but it really doesn't matter because they must have a million of them. They just come back as someone else. I think Jacqui and Wellington are the ones who do most of the de-spamming, probably Jaizei too.



How do I create a thread? I use the iPhone app, does it need to be done on computer because I can't find a create thread anywhere? Sorry I'm a noobie lol


----------



## JoesMum

tortoiseplanet said:


> How do I create a thread? I use the iPhone app, does it need to be done on computer because I can't find a create thread anywhere? Sorry I'm a noobie lol


From Timeline, Notifications or Participated:
Tap on the barred icon top left
Browse to the forum you want
Tap on the the three dot icon top right and choose New Topic


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## MPRC

I come outside to relax and end up getting mobbed.


----------



## Big Charlie

MPRC said:


> I come outside to relax and end up getting mobbed.
> View attachment 208822


I love it! Charlie has me trained. I love to give him treats (hibiscus and rose branches usually) because I love the way he heads my direction every time he sees me. I don't want to let him down.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Big Charlie said:


> I love it! Charlie has me trained. I love to give him treats (hibiscus and rose branches usually) because I love the way he heads my direction every time he sees me. I don't want to let him down.



Bob did that to me too.....That makes you the Food Goddess


----------



## MPRC

I'd be lying if I said I don't like the attention. Vern is definitely a lover and will sit by me all day. The others come looking for food and leave if i don't feed them. Ruby wanted to eat my toes today.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Beautiful sunny day here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Morning, Jacqui! Are you going to take advantage of that beautiful day and work outside today?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Morning, Jacqui! Are you going to take advantage of that beautiful day and work outside today?



I work until 4. I will do yardwork, if my kids don't decide we need to do something. You?


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, my 'plan' and what I end up doing are usually two different things. I 'plan' to mow and edge. But once I'm finished feeding and watering, I tend to just go with where it carries me.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

I can't wait for my girls to get big enough to spend more time outside


----------



## Yvonne G

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> I can't wait for my girls to get big enough to spend more time outside



It certainly cuts down on a lot of the work.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yvonne G said:


> Well, my 'plan' and what I end up doing are usually two different things. I 'plan' to mow and edge. But once I'm finished feeding and watering, I tend to just go with where it carries me.



I was able to edge all the yards, but then I set the sprinklers, so I guess I'll mow tomorrow.


----------



## Jacqui

A little over an hour to freedom!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It certainly cuts down on a lot of the work.



Of course then it creates more work creating and keeping up those enclosures.


----------



## mike taylor

Hahaha


----------



## Yvonne G

Dang that's big!!


----------



## mike taylor

That's what she ^ said .Hahahahaha


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> That's what she ^ said .Hahahahaha




oh ha ha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> Wish I knew what this is. It smells like a perfume store. I've never smelled a fragrance so strong from a bloom
> View attachment 208730
> View attachment 208731


But I know you know the second picture is of a largish Camellia bush. Edible to tortoises but it has a slightly bitter taste which would likely put them.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> That's what she ^ said .Hahahahaha


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning it is . Good it's not .


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Hi Jacqui!

What're your plans for the day? 

I set up my baby box turtles outside, and after the dew burns off I'm going to mow the backyard.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Morning it is . Good it's not .



but it's not Monday


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Jacqui!
> 
> What're your plans for the day?
> 
> I set up my baby box turtles outside, and after the dew burns off I'm going to mow the backyard.



Depends how much energy I have after work.


----------



## tortoiseplanet

JoesMum said:


> From Timeline, Notifications or Participated:
> Tap on the barred icon top left
> Browse to the forum you want
> Tap on the the three dot icon top right and choose New Topic



It doesn't say New Topic in the three dot icon. It just says reply, subscribe, send, and a bunch of other useless stuff.. i really need to be able to create topics..


----------



## tortoiseplanet

There's a pic


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> but it's not Monday


Yeah I know. It started all wrong . You see I had a lotto ticket. Went to the store to see if I won. I had high hopes of calling the boss and telling him to shove his job where the sun doesn't shine . But no ! Seems my ticket to not having to work let me down . So I worked all day long in the hot sun . Was really really hoping it was a winner. I had a dream and it was squashed like a bug. Hahahaha


----------



## Big Charlie

tortoiseplanet said:


> There's a pic
> View attachment 209023


It looks like you figured it out. You can't start a new thread inside of another thread. That's why you didn't see that option.


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Yeah I know. It started all wrong . You see I had a lotto ticket. Went to the store to see if I won. I had high hopes of calling the boss and telling him to shove his job where the sun doesn't shine . But no ! Seems my ticket to not having to work let me down . So I worked all day long in the hot sun . Was really really hoping it was a winner. I had a dream and it was squashed like a bug. Hahahaha


----------



## tortoiseplanet

Big Charlie said:


> It looks like you figured it out. You can't start a new thread inside of another thread. That's why you didn't see that option.


Yeah I just turned on my computer to make a thread because on the iPhone app I couldn't find a create thread. Thanks for your help though!


----------



## MPRC

I get to go sign papers in the morning...biggest purchase I've ever made, by like $120k. I'm so anxious I can't sleep.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yeah I know. It started all wrong . You see I had a lotto ticket. Went to the store to see if I won. I had high hopes of calling the boss and telling him to shove his job where the sun doesn't shine . But no ! Seems my ticket to not having to work let me down . So I worked all day long in the hot sun . Was really really hoping it was a winner. I had a dream and it was squashed like a bug. Hahahaha



lol I have had a few of those dream days, too.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> I get to go sign papers in the morning...biggest purchase I've ever made, by like $120k. I'm so anxious I can't sleep.



Congrats! I can't imagine going in debt that far. I think the 10,000 - 11,000 for my car has been my biggest one and it worries me.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning on a wonderful Wednesday!

Yvonne, trash to your daughter's? She remaining in good spirits?


----------



## mike taylor

Well we will try to win the lotto again tonight. Then try to take over the world pinky.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Good morning all......cold and foggy here


----------



## Pearly

Jacqui said:


> One of my babies.
> View attachment 208410


Uuuuuhhh!!!aaaaahhh!!!! What a beauty!!!!


----------



## Pearly

MPRC said:


> I get to go sign papers in the morning...biggest purchase I've ever made, by like $120k. I'm so anxious I can't sleep.


Awwww.... congratulations to you!!!! That is a HUGE DEAL for any one but especially for young person. I'm so happy for you! Enjoy your new HOME for many years/decades to come


----------



## Pearly

Good morning to All! It's getting summery hot here in Tx.... ugggghhh! I don't like it. The heat didn't seem to bother me when i was younger but now it just feels.... oppressive! My brother just texted me (from Kansas City, KS) saying it's been 65-75F there!!!! I wanna move there!!!! Or to CA or to OR!!!!! Wishing everyone great morning regardless of location/weather. See? I must remind myself to not waste any time on things I can't control


----------



## Pearly

Good morning to All! It's getting summery hot here in Tx.... ugggghhh! I don't like it. The heat didn't seem to bother me when i was younger but now it just feels.... oppressive! My brother just texted me (from Kansas City, KS) saying it's been 65-75F there!!!! I wanna move there!!!! Or to CA or to OR!!!!! Wishing everyone great morning regardless of location/weather. See? I must remind myself to not waste any time on things I can't control


----------



## Yvonne G

A while back I posted that my cat was sitting on the mouse cord and I was having trouble maneuvering across the screen. Saw this on FB this a.m.:


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning on a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> Yvonne, trash to your daughter's? She remaining in good spirits?



Yup. Went over there this a.m. prior to even getting online. Daughter's doing ok, but is very tired. She emailed me this a.m. that she's having trouble staying awake. Even wanting to go to sleep while co-workers are talking to her. I guess this is from the bone marrow cancer, but who knows. She's having an infusion today. It takes about half a day, then she goes home and sleeps the rest of the day.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Good morning all......cold and foggy here



Overcast here too, but not cold.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Yup. Went over there this a.m. prior to even getting online. Daughter's doing ok, but is very tired. She emailed me this a.m. that she's having trouble staying awake. Even wanting to go to sleep while co-workers are talking to her. I guess this is from the bone marrow cancer, but who knows. She's having an infusion today. It takes about half a day, then she goes home and sleeps the rest of the day.


It's a rough gig, I take care of my mom from the same thing. Her cancer is multiple myeloma, a blood/marrow cancer that attacks the plasma cells. 

Has your daughter had to have a bone marrow transplant?


----------



## Yvonne G

No, so far they're only treating the symptoms. The doc says they'll get more aggressive with treatment of the cancer itself when her symptoms get worse. She has iron infusions about once a month and is in the middle of a 4 week chemical infusion therapy right now.


----------



## JoesMum

tortoiseplanet said:


> There's a pic
> View attachment 209023


You need to be browsing a forum to do it. You are browsing a thread (Pretend Chat) there

Read my instructions again


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> You need to be browsing a forum to do it. You are browsing a thread (Pretend Chat) there
> 
> Read my instructions again


From the Timeline - click on the three bar icon top LEFT to get this



Tap on Browse (ringed) to get this


@tortoiseplanet
Choose the forum you want to start a thread in and then tap the three dots top RIGHT to get this



Choose New Topic (ringed) and you're away


----------



## tortoiseplanet

JoesMum said:


> From the Timeline - click on the three bar icon top LEFT to get this
> View attachment 209079
> 
> 
> Tap on Browse (ringed) to get this
> View attachment 209080
> 
> @tortoiseplanet
> Choose the forum you want to start a thread in and then tap the three dots top RIGHT to get this
> View attachment 209081
> 
> 
> Choose New Topic (ringed) and you're away


Thank you so much!


----------



## Jacqui

It's raining!


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Jacqui

I have the worse sore throat tonight, that I can ever remember.


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> I have the worse sore throat tonight, that I can ever remember.



I think the only thing worse is a tooth ache. Oh or maybe an ear infection, bit sore throats are up there.


----------



## MPRC

Also thanks guys, papers are signed, but it is bittersweet. Having it be public record opens me up to further harassment from my stalker so we are trying again tomorrow to get a fancy piece of paper that says "leave me alone!" - wish me luck.


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> I have the worse sore throat tonight, that I can ever remember.


The worst sore throat I ever had was from mononucleosis, worse than from strep throat. You should get tested if it doesn't get better soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I have the worse sore throat tonight, that I can ever remember.



Working with the public is the worst! You just get exposed to all kinds of germs. Hopefully this won't be a bad one and you feel better soon!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MPRC said:


> Also thanks guys, papers are signed, but it is bittersweet. piece of paper that says "leave me alone!" - wish me luck.


Have you seen my piece of "leave me alone!" paper from raising my 2 girls?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Was a really orange sunrise today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! Was a really orange sunrise today.


We've got a grey sunrise today.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, we had a sunrise! It was very pleasant out this a.m. I got a lot of clean up done, picking up twigs and small branches, watering plants and made a new quarantine yard for a young sulcata that's looking for a new home. Now it's Misty's lunch time. I'm craving red meat, so I'll take a look in the freezer to see what I feel like cooking.


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> Also thanks guys, papers are signed, but it is bittersweet. Having it be public record opens me up to further harassment from my stalker so we are trying again tomorrow to get a fancy piece of paper that says "leave me alone!" - wish me luck.




Congratulations!!! See, things are looking up!! 
Will the stalker know you bought?


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> Congratulations!!! See, things are looking up!!
> Will the stalker know you bought?



Yes, it will be public record and unfortunately despite having over a year of evidence of harassment and threats I'm being told I need proof of a physical confrontation and threats of immediate bodily harm between me and a 6'2" muscular military veteran who is completely unhinged and armed. Things aren't going my way. The courts sent us to the sheriff, the sheriff tried to send us back to the courthouse, then the next officer told us we need to try for an order in a different county and that county told us it's not their jurisdiction. I realize the legal system has restrictions to protect all parties, but the run around is exhausting and frustrating. I just want to be left alone to try to repair the damage that has been done to my formerly glowing business reputation. 

I also managed to fall down a marble staircase at the court house and now my knee is making a strange clicking sound. Icing on the cake.


----------



## mike taylor

Home at last good god o mighty home at last . Next week we will be in South Padre and hanging out with Kelly . Can't wait to be away from work !


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> Yes, it will be public record and unfortunately despite having over a year of evidence of harassment and threats I'm being told I need proof of a physical confrontation and threats of immediate bodily harm between me and a 6'2" muscular military veteran who is completely unhinged and armed. Things aren't going my way. The courts sent us to the sheriff, the sheriff tried to send us back to the courthouse, then the next officer told us we need to try for an order in a different county and that county told us it's not their jurisdiction. I realize the legal system has restrictions to protect all parties, but the run around is exhausting and frustrating. I just want to be left alone to try to repair the damage that has been done to my formerly glowing business reputation.
> 
> I also managed to fall down a marble staircase at the court house and now my knee is making a strange clicking sound. Icing on the cake.



 So sorry. I'm glad you at least have a roof over your head.


----------



## MPRC

Good thing I like lemonade, life has been handing me lots of lemons.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

MPRC said:


> Good thing I like lemonade, life has been handing me lots of lemons.


How is life giving you lemons ? Wait till your 60 plus , been married 4 times , been 1/2 way around the world and moved across the USA ! Now you have lemons ! Count the blessings you have . And never forget there are others that have it worst . But hope your luck gets better !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> Yes, it will be public record and unfortunately despite having over a year of evidence of harassment and threats I'm being told I need proof of a physical confrontation and threats of immediate bodily harm between me and a 6'2" muscular military veteran who is completely unhinged and armed. Things aren't going my way. The courts sent us to the sheriff, the sheriff tried to send us back to the courthouse, then the next officer told us we need to try for an order in a different county and that county told us it's not their jurisdiction. I realize the legal system has restrictions to protect all parties, but the run around is exhausting and frustrating. I just want to be left alone to try to repair the damage that has been done to my formerly glowing business reputation.
> 
> I also managed to fall down a marble staircase at the court house and now my knee is making a strange clicking sound. Icing on the cake.



Can't you get a restraining order against him? (free) You have to show them how afraid of him you are. I've had several against my stalker and a harassment order. He called the cops on me 25 times between may '15 and May '16. I've paid over $600 in fines for things I didn't do, he called the cops on me 3 times when I was at Kelly's in Texas. Said I was staring at his house and "rumbling" my car. He's a creep, rather than 'stalking' him, I try to not see him at all. I always carry my camera with me because at times he chases my car (10mph), jumps out from behind anything and tries to get me doing something wrong. I predict that bad things will happen. But otherwise I'm good. I feel better than I have in a long time...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I was just gonna call Y about this but she hates to listen on the fone, so here's my morning......There's no traffic on my 2 lane hiway so I was going pretty good listening to Leon Russell,when I saw movement in my peripheral vision....it was a baby mouse climbing up my seat to get me. *SCREAMMMMMM...*Young enuf his eyes were still closed, but it surprised me no end! So I grab it and put it on the floor and headed for home. 
I went and got my partner in crime and we started to take inside parts out, finally got the rear seat out,(remember there is virtually NO room in a Camaro) and found the nest with more babies. No mother, I'd like to put poison under there, but dead smells really bad (as evidenced by the dead stinker in my kitchen.) Big nest made from IROC threads. And the foam out of one seat. So my friend took the babies, cuz I can't kill babies even rodents. Any body else have mice in their car AND kitchen????? Whole thing took about 3 hours. Now my helper is gone, says I can put the seats back myself. My life is never boring, and it's always something weird.....I'm proud to be strange....I got a genuine diagnosis from my shrink. So......he says "You are just a little to the left of crazy."
But it's fun!!!


----------



## MPRC

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> How is life giving you lemons ? Wait till your 60 plus , been married 4 times , been 1/2 way around the world and moved across the USA ! Now you have lemons ! Count the blessings you have . And never forget there are others that have it worst . But hope your luck gets better !



I do not believe that a persons age is an accurate indicator of the challenges that they are facing or have faced in their lifetime.


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> Can't you get a restraining order against him? (free) You have to show them how afraid of him you are. I've had several against my stalker and a harassment order. He called the cops on me 25 times between may '15 and May '16. I've paid over $600 in fines for things I didn't do, he called the cops on me 3 times when I was at Kelly's in Texas. Said I was staring at his house and "rumbling" my car. He's a creep, rather than 'stalking' him, I try to not see him at all. I always carry my camera with me because at times he chases my car (10mph), jumps out from behind anything and tries to get me doing something wrong. I predict that bad things will happen. But otherwise I'm good. I feel better than I have in a long time...



I'm not comfortable outlining the details on a public forum as his threats and harassment are ongoing and I have no legal protection, only the personal protection that does not leave my side. I'm going to leave it at what I said above.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I understand


----------



## Yvonne G

My new family member:





This is Sterling. I think she's female, and she's very young, probably under a year. She's light, but not bony, and very friendly. Not feral or scared at all, just a little leery (sp?) of Misty. (Sterling because my friend Carol had a gray tuxedo like this whose name was Sterling.)

I thought my days of finding strays on the property were gone after we told the custodian at the school down the street to stop trapping them at the school and releasing them "out in the country" (which happened to be on my street, in front of my house!).

I have a yard inspection tomorrow, This guy wants a Russian tortoise and I just happen to have two looking for homes. Fingers crossed!


----------



## tortdad

MPRC said:


> Also thanks guys, papers are signed, but it is bittersweet. Having it be public record opens me up to further harassment from my stalker so we are trying again tomorrow to get a fancy piece of paper that says "leave me alone!" - wish me luck.



Keep documenting things and trying but the only piece of paper I'd really worry about is a permit to conceal carry. 

Nothing says "leave me alone" more than this


----------



## tortdad

Paper doesn't scare crazy away and the average response time for police is 15 mins. 

If something happens you cant run from him for 15 mins waving your paper at him but whip out a pistol and he'll get the point. If he still comes at you then it's time to give him his Lead diet.

I love our police departments but they're really only there after something happens and you should look out for you.


----------



## MPRC

@tortdad This is a Rueger household, but yeah. We've also got 10 cameras with night vision, alarms, regular police patrols, etc. And a vicious attack tortoise.


----------



## tortdad

We're a S&W house


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> We're a S&W house




Smith and Wesson?
Here's an old one I found with my car and truck
View attachment 209417
View attachment 209418


And the other 2 are for @mike taylor this is what it's like to live in a small town in the PNW
View attachment 209417
View attachment 209418
. These are my neighbors both either carry open or concealed


----------



## Maggie Cummings

.


----------



## mike taylor

Kill them and grill them ! Wack em then stack em! All animals have a place right next to the biskets and gravy ! Hahahahaha Deer are delicious!


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> We're a S&W house


I got everything from a glock to stevensons . You can never have to many guns . There's more than one in every room of my house . It would be a big mistake to come smashing into my house .Not only that but I have family all down the road . Would be a bad mistake .


----------



## mike taylor

mike taylor said:


> I got everything from a glock to stevensons . You can never have to many guns . There's more than one in every room of my house . It would be a big mistake to come smashing into my house .Not only that but I have family all down the road . Would be a bad mistake .


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm a little uncomfortable with this line of conversation. If you have permits, I know it's perfectly legal, but it makes me uncomfortable, what with all the youngsters that read the posts.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turns out that Sterling, my newest stray kitty is a little boy.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I'm a little uncomfortable with this line of conversation. If you have permits, I know it's perfectly legal, but it makes me uncomfortable, what with all the youngsters that read the posts.



We also mentioned you need permits to carry open or concealed. All the 3%er's I know follow the law. It's our right to carry guns......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Reef let me shoot his AR 15....Holy S***!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I'm a little uncomfortable with this line of conversation. If you have permits, I know it's perfectly legal, but it makes me uncomfortable, what with all the youngsters that read the posts.


And foreigners who just don't even think about weaponry


----------



## Yvonne G

Stupid Windows!!!!!! They updated my computer last night and now the font size has reverted back to small. And the two sizes they give me to make it bigger are too big! It's like someone has sat in the driver's seat and adjusted the mirror and the seat. I'll never get it back to where it was and it now feels uncomfortable.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Stupid Windows!!!!!! They updated my computer last night and now the font size has reverted back to small. And the two sizes they give me to make it bigger are too big! It's like someone has sat in the driver's seat and adjusted the mirror and the seat. I'll never get it back to where it was and it now feels uncomfortable.


In your browser, press the Ctrl key and scroll the mouse wheel to get the text size you want. 

You can do this in Microsoft Office (Word, Excel, etc) as well.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> In your browser, press the Ctrl key and scroll the mouse wheel to get the text size you want.
> 
> You can do this in Microsoft Office (Word, Excel, etc) as well.



But I don't want to just make the individual programs bigger, I want all fonts on the computer bigger. Before Windows 10 I was able to go to settings and make everything on the computer the same larger font. Now they only give me the option of 125% or 150% and both of those are too big.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, I closed programs and at the desk top I scrolled the mouse. Thanks for that tip. I'll keep working at it until I have it back where it was before the update.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> But I don't want to just make the individual programs bigger, I want all fonts on the computer bigger. Before Windows 10 I was able to go to settings and make everything on the computer the same larger font. Now they only give me the option of 125% or 150% and both of those are too big.


Can you overtype the number to get something in between?


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't know. I'm happy with the 'scroll the mouse' thing you suggested.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sterling (because he's sterling silver) - I wish I knew what he wanted. He's frantic with the meowing. I put dry food down he sniffs then looks at me and meows. I put wet food down, he sniffs then looks at me and meows. I put down a couple pellets of Kitty Crack (Tasty Treats) , He sniffs it then looks at me and meows. He purrs when I pet him, but he's still frantic turning this way and that and meowing. I'm hoping it's a lonesome thing, like maybe he and all his brothers and sisters were dumped and he got separated from them. Time will tell. He looks to be between 6 months and a year - small with his big boy teeth, but testicles so small I thought at first he was a girl.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I finally grew up into the electronic age and got a cell phone. I went with Great Call because it has the 5 star button feature where I just press the button and help automatically is at my fingertips. So now I have the privilege of paying $25 a month for being able to have a cell phone sitting on my dishwasher in the charger as I walk around doing my chores or drive into town and run errands. At least the $$ is going towards the 5 star feature (but a lot of good it's going to do me sitting on the charger). Yesterday I went to my friend Amazon and bought a case for the phone with a belt clip. So now my only problem is going to be to remember to clip the darned thing onto me.

Speaking of Amazon - they've bought a big piece of property in Fresno, CA and are building a fulfillment center here. Supposed to be 1000 new job opportunities.


----------



## Jacqui

Ahhh nice to be able to get on here.


----------



## Jacqui

Just cuz...


----------



## Jacqui

One of three that just showed up this weekend.

"I'm invisible"


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 209528
> 
> 
> Sterling (because he's sterling silver) - I wish I knew what he wanted. He's frantic with the meowing. I put dry food down he sniffs then looks at me and meows. I put wet food down, he sniffs then looks at me and meows. I put down a couple pellets of Kitty Crack (Tasty Treats) , He sniffs it then looks at me and meows. He purrs when I pet him, but he's still frantic turning this way and that and meowing. I'm hoping it's a lonesome thing, like maybe he and all his brothers and sisters were dumped and he got separated from them. Time will tell. He looks to be between 6 months and a year - small with his big boy teeth, but testicles so small I thought at first he was a girl.



He's pretty


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> One of three that just showed up this weekend.
> 
> "I'm invisible"
> View attachment 209547


That's a tiny kitty, or those leaves are huge!


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I finally grew up into the electronic age and got a cell phone. I went with Great Call because it has the 5 star button feature where I just press the button and help automatically is at my fingertips. So now I have the privilege of paying $25 a month for being able to have a cell phone sitting on my dishwasher in the charger as I walk around doing my chores or drive into town and run errands. At least the $$ is going towards the 5 star feature (but a lot of good it's going to do me sitting on the charger). Yesterday I went to my friend Amazon and bought a case for the phone with a belt clip. So now my only problem is going to be to remember to clip the darned thing onto me.
> 
> Speaking of Amazon - they've bought a big piece of property in Fresno, CA and are building a fulfillment center here. Supposed to be 1000 new job opportunities.


That's great about Amazon! They are closing the IRS in Fresno where my daughter works.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Ahhh nice to be able to get on here.



I know, huh? And no explanation. Inquiring minds want to know! I sent him an email letting him know it was slow and causing double posts, then I sent another email letting him know about the error and it being offline. (yesterday) He usually responds, but nothing this time. So I don't know what was wrong, but am certainly glad to be back.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> One of three that just showed up this weekend.
> 
> "I'm invisible"
> View attachment 209547



Has a bit more white, but looks like it could be my new stray, Sterling's sibling!


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> I know, huh? And no explanation. Inquiring minds want to know! I sent him an email letting him know it was slow and causing double posts, then I sent another email letting him know about the error and it being offline. (yesterday) He usually responds, but nothing this time. So I don't know what was wrong, but am certainly glad to be back.


I got "502 Bad Gateway" messages. It was down all day yesterday for me.


----------



## Jacqui

Hot, hot, hot and I like it not, not, not!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Hot, hot, hot and I like it not, not, not!



you certainly do have some strange weather patterns!


----------



## Greta16

Still raining here. Ugghhh! Feels like it's been raining for months. I haven't been on here for a while, had some family stuff going on. It's good to be back.


----------



## Yvonne G

Greta16 said:


> Still raining here. Ugghhh! Feels like it's been raining for months. I haven't been on here for a while, had some family stuff going on. It's good to be back.



And it's good to have you back. My son lives in the Dallas/Fort Worth area and here's what he said this a.m. about his weather:

We had thunderstorms off and on all week long and today is supposed to be the last set of them until maybe Friday and then the possibility is 30 percent. It rained so much on Saturday that the backyard flooded a little and we saw some pictures of another location where they had blocked the storm drains and the water was up to the middle of car doors at the curb. Being from California, I am still amazed how much rain we get here, I should also say that on Friday on the way home, off to the West over downtown Dallas was a very black wall of clouds, lightning flashing. Well Moise (his son in law) works downtown at the airport there and drove thru a monsoon down pour and also was pelted by golfball sized hail,he was worried it was going to crack the windshields and it did dent the hood a little. We did not see any of the rain until maybe 7 PM or so and it really came down, no hail luckily 

Here where I live it has been very mild and nice weather to work outside in.


----------



## Greta16

I live on a river and have a bog in the backyard. We've had so much rain the last 3 weeks or so that both are much higher than they should be. The frogs love it! After tomorrow the sun is supposed to come out again!


----------



## Jacqui

Before work I bought a beautiful firm yellow banana. I came out three hours later to this...


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> And it's good to have you back. My son lives in the Dallas/Fort Worth area and here's what he said this a.m. about his weather:
> 
> We had thunderstorms off and on all week long and today is supposed to be the last set of them until maybe Friday and then the possibility is 30 percent. It rained so much on Saturday that the backyard flooded a little and we saw some pictures of another location where they had blocked the storm drains and the water was up to the middle of car doors at the curb. Being from California, I am still amazed how much rain we get here, I should also say that on Friday on the way home, off to the West over downtown Dallas was a very black wall of clouds, lightning flashing. Well Moise (his son in law) works downtown at the airport there and drove thru a monsoon down pour and also was pelted by golfball sized hail,he was worried it was going to crack the windshields and it did dent the hood a little. We did not see any of the rain until maybe 7 PM or so and it really came down, no hail luckily
> 
> Here where I live it has been very mild and nice weather to work outside in.


It's been in the mid 90s here, and still over 70 at bedtime, and I'm only about 50 miles south of you.

Many years ago I drove from California to Dallas, and ran into a hailstorm and a sandstorm in the same day.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> Reef let me shoot his AR 15....Holy S***!!!


Got one of those to . Its it's cambered in 243 . Its a hog killing machine.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> We also mentioned you need permits to carry open or concealed. All the 3%er's I know follow the law. It's our right to carry guns......


Permits Hahahahaha Hahahahaha


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Before work I bought a beautiful firm yellow banana. I came out three hours later to this...
> 
> View attachment 209575



Ew-w-w!! I only like them on the greenish side. You should have taken it in with you.


----------



## MPRC

So, what good is the TFO Facebook page if no one ever approves requests? I sent one last time the site was down and I've still not gotten a reply. Who moderates the page?


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> So, what good is the TFO Facebook page if no one ever approves requests? I sent one last time the site was down and I've still not gotten a reply. Who moderates the page?



I wondered that too. Day before yesterday I had to re-join because it didn't recognise me, and I was approved within the hour. Send another request.


----------



## MPRC

I guess I'll sign up again....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Permits Hahahahaha Hahahahaha


you funny man


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I'm a little uncomfortable with this line of conversation. If you have permits, I know it's perfectly legal, but it makes me uncomfortable, what with all the youngsters that read the posts.




Oh come on Y....we're talking about guns. There's a massive group of people who approve of guns. We showed pix, and mentioned some name . If it's parents don't want their kid to know, they should monitor the computer better. As a matter of fact I was thinking last night, there's The Cold Room, the thread for teenagers, thread for flowers, somebody just wants people who will converse in Arabic, threads for snakes, turtles birds ...ad infinitum . I am putting in a request for a must be over 21 to post here. Now I'm not talking about anything but the chat. I don't mean any of the stuff that's against our rules . We couldn't put up a pix of a nude broad on a Harley, nothing like that. But we could talk about guns or other adult stuff. We'd still have to be careful, cuz kids will read it, especially if you tell them not to. At least think about it? Anybody but me for an all adult chat????


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Ew-w-w!! I only like them on the greenish side. You should have taken it in with you.


Bananas are turtle food only.


----------



## MPRC

maggie3fan said:


> Bananas are turtle food only.


I gave up my breakfast apple to the redfoots, it was really grainy. 
If you have an incubator I have redfoots eggs buried in my yard, no idea what to do with them.


----------



## Big Charlie

Now I'm seeing ads for concealed carry permits.


----------



## tortdad

I couldn't sift through all the spam posts this morning. My stuff says 99+ new threads and all were spam, lol

I guess there's No turtle talk for me this morning


----------



## ZEROPILOT

maggie3fan said:


> We also mentioned you need permits to carry open or concealed. All the 3%er's I know follow the law. It's our right to carry guns......


Lots of states here will honor other states carry licenses. 
For example, I carry all the way from Florida, through Georgia and into South Carolina. Perfectly legal.
Though, it seems that once I'm out of south Florida the chance that I'll need to shoot anyone is a lot less.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

MPRC said:


> Good thing I like lemonade, life has been handing me lots of lemons.


So sorry to hear about this matter


----------



## ZEROPILOT

A photo of my twins.
My wife is also permitted.
My carry gun is a Bersa 380.
Hopefully I'll never need it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! I almost forgot today is garbage day. I got so involved in deleting the IPs and usernames from so many, many spambots that garbage day went right out of my head. I don't know what time they come, so I have to get my garbage over to my daughter's house early so I don't miss them.

Seems the spambots are evolving. It was pretty hard to delete them today. They kept popping back up, sort of like they had a hidden virus attached that wouldn't allow them to be deleted. Barb gets on before me, and she usually sends them all to the "to be deleted" file, but today the threads wouldn't allow her to do that. I sure wish Josh would figure it out and get it set up to keep them off the Forum.

Today I'm going to try to get out there and mow. I wish there were an energy pill I could take that would give me back my get up and go. I do take vitamin b, but it really doesn't seem to help.


----------



## Yvonne G

Last night when I went down to see if there was any mail in the box I saw a couple of young ladies up at my cactus taking pictures. After chatting with them a while I learned that my cactus garden has been put up on Instagram. I'm not so sure how I feel about that, as one of the girls said, "And I really like your tortoise." I asked her if she'd been looking over the fence and she said she could see him walking through the cracks in the fence. I told her to please not mention the tortoise if she should post about the cactus on Instagram. Does anyone know how I can find this on Instagram? I don't know how to use it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks for getting rid of that spam


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks for getting rid of that spam



I just sent an email to Josh asking him to put all new members' posts on moderation. That means a new member can write a post, but it won't show up until a moderator approves it. I think this small inconvenience will be much better than the BIG inconvenience of having to delete each individual thread of spam.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I just sent an email to Josh asking him to put all new members' posts on moderation. That means a new member can write a post, but it won't show up until a moderator approves it. I think this small inconvenience will be much better than the BIG inconvenience of having to delete each individual thread of spam.


Sounds like a great idea


----------



## mike taylor

My little travel buddy 357. Hahaha


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I have a few guns, here are 2 of my favorites first a 1911 frame cambered for Colt 38 super cartridge, This gun sold new in 1958 for $77.25, I paid 4 Redskin Football tickets (i don't remember the exact year but Gibbs was coaching his first time in Washington) one of the best finds I ever had

And this is my carry. It don't look like much but it holds 5 22 LR Stingers.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

ZEROPILOT said:


> Lots of states here will honor other states carry licenses.
> For example, I carry all the way from Florida, through Georgia and into South Carolina. Perfectly legal.
> Though, it seems that once I'm out of south Florida the chance that I'll need to shoot anyone is a lot less.




lol!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

ZEROPILOT said:


> A photo of my twins.
> My wife is also permitted.
> My carry gun is a Bersa 380.
> Hopefully I'll never need it.




Are they AR 15? My neighbor and I went up into the forest and killed a bunch of coke cans with his. Kinda hard for an old weak person


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Last night when I went down to see if there was any mail in the box I saw a couple of young ladies up at my cactus taking pictures. After chatting with them a while I learned that my cactus garden has been put up on Instagram. I'm not so sure how I feel about that, as one of the girls said, "And I really like your tortoise." I asked her if she'd been looking over the fence and she said she could see him walking through the cracks in the fence. I told her to please not mention the tortoise if she should post about the cactus on Instagram. Does anyone know how I can find this on Instagram? I don't know how to use it.


that would make me very nervous. I've never used instagram or any social media so I can't help there.


----------



## sibi

I know it's late, but I his wanted to say hi to everyone. My major achievement is that Baby Runt is doing so well, she's actually healthier than my other tortoises! Since the beginning of this year, she has been moving her bowels regularly like never before. I figured out what I had to do for her that the big vets couldn't figure out. And, she's thriving! I'll post a pic of her soon.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> I know it's late, but I his wanted to say hi to everyone. My major achievement is that Baby Runt is doing so well, she's actually healthier than my other tortoises! Since the beginning of this year, she has been moving her bowels regularly like never before. I figured out what I had to do for her that the big vets couldn't figure out. And, she's thriving! I'll post a pic of her soon.



SIBI!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

maggie3fan said:


> Are they AR 15? My neighbor and I went up into the forest and killed a bunch of coke cans with his. Kinda hard for an old weak person


AK47
Romanian
An AR15 is much easier to shoot.


----------



## Jacqui

I forgot to mention that on Tuesday night I had that moment of "are those mushrooms or eggs?" with another one of my anniversary redfoots dropping eggs. That makes 3 out of 4.


----------



## Jacqui

Wake up TFO! It's morning.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's National "Best Freinds Day".
BTW


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> Wake up TFO! It's morning.


Good morning.
USA east coast is 6 AM


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's National "Best Freinds Day".
> BTW



Sweet! My best friend is among the TFOers who needs to wake up.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> I forgot to mention that on Tuesday night I had that moment of "are those mushrooms or eggs?" with another one of my anniversary redfoots dropping eggs. That makes 3 out of 4.


After a flurry of activity I have no more eggs hatching and no more eggs found beside the now 39 that I am currently incubating and the 20 something that I'm leaving buried out in the pen as an "eggsperiment".
I welcome the break from redfoot babies.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui! It's been a while. I have been too devoted to helping my lil girl, Baby Runt. As you may recall, she broke through the cement wall and I lost her for a few hours. When I finally found her, she had spent the night outside under a shed and temps got to be in the 50's that night. Well, she had never experienced that coldness and was traumatized. When I got her home, I gave her a warm soak and put her in her new home with heat and humidity. She did not do well for weeks thereafter. She would barely eat, and she wasn't defecating. I thought she was going to die. Then, I made a decision that most here would frown upon. Salcatas shouldn't be fed fruits often since their bodies can't metabolize the sugars like humans can. At least that's what I learned here on the forum. However, I know that watermelon is mostly water and tortoises love it. Well, my intent to lubricate her intestines led me to feed her watermelon for a while. It worked! She began to defecate again. Then, I stopped feeding her watermelon to see if she would remain regular. She didn't! So, I started feeding her watermelon every morning. She's been regular and apparently hasn't suffered ill affects from it for 6 months now. I reasoned, it's better to deal with any side affects from feeding her watermelon everyday than to have her die a slow, painful death of compaction. She's been happy and is thriving. I cut fresh grass and weeds everyday and feed her by hand. Btw, she never tried to break free again. Happy ending


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Jacqui! It's been a while. I have been too devoted to helping my lil girl, Baby Runt. As you may recall, she broke through the cement wall and I lost her for a few hours. When I finally found her, she had spent the night outside under a shed and temps got to be in the 50's that night. Well, she had never experienced that coldness and was traumatized. When I got her home, I gave her a warm soak and put her in her new home with heat and humidity. She did not do well for weeks thereafter. She would barely eat, and she wasn't defecating. I thought she was going to die. Then, I made a decision that most here would frown upon. Salcatas shouldn't be fed fruits often since their bodies can't metabolize the sugars like humans can. At least that's what I learned here on the forum. However, I know that watermelon is mostly water and tortoises love it. Well, my intent to lubricate her intestines led me to feed her watermelon for a while. It worked! She began to defecate again. Then, I stopped feeding her watermelon to see if she would remain regular. She didn't! So, I started feeding her watermelon every morning. She's been regular and apparently hasn't suffered ill affects from it for 6 months now. I reasoned, it's better to deal with any side affects from feeding her watermelon everyday than to have her die a slow, painful death of compaction. She's been happy and is thriving. I cut fresh grass and weeds everyday and feed her by hand. Btw, she never tried to break free again. Happy ending



I got one am a strong believer in taking the "rules", using what works for you, your particular animal and environment. The rules which don't work should evolve and change til they become a fit for you.. or simply be tossed out.

Glad everything is so positive. How are you?


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> After a flurry of activity I have no more eggs hatching and no more eggs found beside the now 39 that I am currently incubating and the 20 something that I'm leaving buried out in the pen as an "eggsperiment".
> I welcome the break from redfoot babies.



These are the first laying redfoots for me.


----------



## Jacqui

Kathy ever since you talked about vultures, I think of you when I spot them. This is one of their favorite roosting locations.


----------



## Jacqui

Today for my Business to Business food choice, I picked this s'mores cake. Gave it to a Vet office.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'd like to hear more about the business to business thing.


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> Jacqui! It's been a while. I have been too devoted to helping my lil girl, Baby Runt. As you may recall, she broke through the cement wall and I lost her for a few hours. When I finally found her, she had spent the night outside under a shed and temps got to be in the 50's that night. Well, she had never experienced that coldness and was traumatized. When I got her home, I gave her a warm soak and put her in her new home with heat and humidity. She did not do well for weeks thereafter. She would barely eat, and she wasn't defecating. I thought she was going to die. Then, I made a decision that most here would frown upon. Salcatas shouldn't be fed fruits often since their bodies can't metabolize the sugars like humans can. At least that's what I learned here on the forum. However, I know that watermelon is mostly water and tortoises love it. Well, my intent to lubricate her intestines led me to feed her watermelon for a while. It worked! She began to defecate again. Then, I stopped feeding her watermelon to see if she would remain regular. She didn't! So, I started feeding her watermelon every morning. She's been regular and apparently hasn't suffered ill affects from it for 6 months now. I reasoned, it's better to deal with any side affects from feeding her watermelon everyday than to have her die a slow, painful death of compaction. She's been happy and is thriving. I cut fresh grass and weeds everyday and feed her by hand. Btw, she never tried to break free again. Happy ending





Jacqui said:


> I got one am a strong believer in taking the "rules", using what works for you, your particular animal and environment. The rules which don't work should evolve and change til they become a fit for you.. or simply be tossed out.
> 
> Glad everything is so positive. How are you?


I'm fine. I've had some health issues with my diabetes and exhaustion. I also need some quality time away but can't because of the animals. I recently reshaped the backyard where the boys are because the tortoise that I'm caring for, Mr George, is growing fast and needs more room to graze and move around in. I took parts of the two big boys space, and created a new space for Mr. George. I kept each tortoise in their favorite spots, and as it turned out, the new space for Mr. George was his favorite. Here's a pic what parts of the three spaces look like.




It's hard to see, but there are three outdoor pens in the photos. I could get all the space shown cause of the size of the yard. But, that seems to keep the torts happy for now. I need to double the walls around Beasty boy's side cause he's threatened to bust through the walls.


----------



## Elohi

Hey everyone! How are you?


----------



## Elohi

Did y'all see where Freckles laid her first clutch of eggs the other night? It blows my mind!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Very colorful young snapper


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 209806
> 
> Very colorful young snapper



You're really getting to see quite a bit of wildlife back there in PA.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Kathy ever since you talked about vultures, I think of you when I spot them. This is one of their favorite roosting locations.
> View attachment 209772




Awww, you know, I saw these guys for a few weeks and they disappeared but I look up at that pole everyday as I drive past!


----------



## Yvonne G

I've always called them buzzards. We had a flock of them here for one summer, but then they flew on, never to be seen again. They would circle for hours without flapping their wings. Occasionally I would spy them on the ground, but not often.


----------



## MPRC

Lots of little baby garter snakes in the trash pile today. Everything got loaded up for a dump run and it took forever because I was catching snakes and moving snails.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Graduation is tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

sibi said:


> I'm fine. I've had some health issues with my diabetes and exhaustion. I also need some quality time away but can't because of the animals. I recently reshaped the backyard where the boys are because the tortoise that I'm caring for, Mr George, is growing fast and needs more room to graze and move around in. I took parts of the two big boys space, and created a new space for Mr. George. I kept each tortoise in their favorite spots, and as it turned out, the new space for Mr. George was his favorite. Here's a pic what parts of the three spaces look like.
> View attachment 209778
> View attachment 209779
> 
> 
> It's hard to see, but there are three outdoor pens in the photos. I could get all the space shown cause of the size of the yard. But, that seems to keep the torts happy for now. I need to double the walls around Beasty boy's side cause he's threatened to bust through the walls.




Bob's pen was 4 cinder block high . But I'd see him on his back legs and pushing with his front legs on the top row. And he'd pound them into dust and escape
He was so much fun, I really miss the excitement he caused. I think my favorite was him dragging a full on sprinkler into his shed and ruining it. Farmers paid $1500, then a week later they said they couldn't insure me any more because I "keep wild animals that are not common house pets".


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Awww, you know, I saw these guys for a few weeks and they disappeared but I look up at that pole everyday as I drive past!



We lose our flocks with cold weather. Numbers have been increasing for years. I know of atleast three groups, with over two dozen each. The group pictured has out grown that pole and now also roost in the crosses of nearby churches.


----------



## Jacqui

Last day before the 90s settle in.  Dislike strongly this hot stuff.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I'd like to hear more about the business to business thing.



Each week I pick one area business and take them a gift. Might be sushi, flower arrangement, cinnamon rolls, donuts, fruit tray, that cupcake "flower bouquet", and so on.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Graduation is tomorrow!!!!



Major congrats!


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Graduation is tomorrow!!!!


Good job RST


----------



## Jacqui

Tomorrow my daughter is having a "Gender reveal" party. Never had heard of such a thing.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Tomorrow my daughter is having a "Gender reveal" party. Never had heard of such a thing.




I've heard of them. I wonder how creative they'll be? We'll need an update!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Tomorrow my daughter is having a "Gender reveal" party. Never had heard of such a thing.


I had to look it up. Which is she hoping for?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Sometimes it's the little things that are just perfect. I received this card in the mail a few days ago and it is perfect for what I want to do with it, so I went to the attic and found a frame that I think goes good with it.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I had to look it up. Which is she hoping for?



A boy is what she thinks it is.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I've heard of them. I wonder how creative they'll be? We'll need an update!



Since it's an outside at the lake cookout, not very.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Tomorrow my daughter is having a "Gender reveal" party. Never had heard of such a thing.



It's all the rage now, lol

So is "pushing presents"


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Tomorrow my daughter is having a "Gender reveal" party. Never had heard of such a thing.


Exciting... but whatever happened to the surprise on the day? Am I old-fashioned?

I had no idea before my daughter was born. 

Pregnancy with my son was totally different and I did wonder. However I only found out by accident. He was so enormous that I had to have a very late scan and the ultrasound when started clearly showed a boy (or a girl with serious problems  ) So we found out 10 days before they induced him because they didn't want him to be any bigger than the 9lb 14oz that turned up!



tortdad said:


> It's all the rage now, lol
> 
> So is "pushing presents"


To be fair neither of these have caught on in the UK yet thank goodness. Although I daresay they will eventually


----------



## Jacqui

I too, prefer waiting til it appears to know, but most folks do want to know ahead of time. Not so many gender neutral items for sale either. I was lucky, I knew in my mind the sex of all four of my brats right from the start.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MPRC said:


> Also thanks guys, papers are signed, but it is bittersweet. Having it be public record opens me up to further harassment from my stalker so we are trying again tomorrow to get a fancy piece of paper that says "leave me alone!" - wish me luck.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> It's all the rage now, lol
> 
> So is "pushing presents"



It's more just an excuse to get together with friends and family, plus no showing favoritism in telling one person over another.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Sometimes it's the little things that are just perfect. I received this card in the mail a few days ago and it is perfect for what I want to do with it, so I went to the attic and found a frame that I think goes good with it.
> View attachment 209851




Perfect!


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> It's more just an excuse to get together with friends and family, plus no showing favoritism in telling one person over another.


My buddies just had a gender reveal party. They both play on a coed softball team so her sister ordered a softball with called powder in it. The wife pitched the ball and the hubby hit it...... out came a cloud of pink powder. 

In this case neither parent knew the sex until the reveal. The ultrasound results were sealed up and given to the sister a week prior to the party.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> My buddies just had a gender reveal party. They both play on a coed softball team so her sister ordered a softball with called powder in it. The wife pitched the ball and the hubby hit it...... out came a cloud of pink powder.
> 
> In this case neither parent knew the sex until the reveal. The ultrasound results were sealed up and given to the sister a week prior to the party.



How neat. Neither of them know what it says on the slip in the sealed envelope. They learn with all of us.


----------



## MPRC

This has rough language, but it's turtle related and gave me a giggle: 
https://imgur.com/gallery/TWVvh


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> This has rough language, but it's turtle related and gave me a giggle:
> https://imgur.com/gallery/TWVvh



Pretty funny - big strong men afraid of a little bitty turtle!


----------



## Yvonne G

My house is pretty well insulated. Once it warms up in here (in summer), it stays warm for quite a while. So this a.m. I get up and it's comfortable in here, but I notice the sun isn't shining. It's overcast and out the window it looks a bit breezy. 

When the timer turned on the light for my little YF that lives in the house, the light burned out, so I had to go outside and into the back house to get a new bulb. Br-r-r-r-r-r!!!!! It's mighty cold out there! When I came back inside I asked my friend Google what the weather was here and he told me it's 54F degrees, for cripes sake!!!

So here I am in my shorts and T-shirt, dreading going outside to do my chores. Guess I'll have to break out a sweatshirt and some long pants.

My son-in-law's mom had a series of strokes a couple weeks ago. She's only three or four years younger than me. Sort of scary. She's not doing very well. Has been in hospital this whole time. Can't swallow, talk or control her movements.

Yesterday when I came home from errands, as I walked out to close the gate I noticed SO was up against the fence, face first. All I could see was his back. So I peeked over to see what had him so interested in being that close to the fence, and he was inspecting a big female RES. The Aldabran yard is next door to the pond, and, in my laziness last week, I put a big female RES in my pond instead of trying to place her with someone else. When I picked her up to save her from SO, she feels VERY heavy. Too bad I didn't weigh her. I'll bet she has eggs. Anyway - there was a little chunk taken out of the edge of her shell that was a bit bloody. I put her back over to the pond area and took a good look at the fence. I wish I could figure out how they get out of there. I have a horizontal board across the top of all the fences, and the fence is solid. There are no holes under it. It's a puzzler.

@MPRC - I was meaning to ask about all the little snakes. Was this at your new house?


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon evertbody!


----------



## MPRC

@Yvonne G - Yeah, there are TONS of them ranging from about 6in and thin like a night crawler to about 2ft long and FAST. We usually try to move them from places where the weed whacker is going to get them so the area around our pond is probably like a snake commune now.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Today for my Business to Business food choice, I picked this s'mores cake. Gave it to a Vet office.
> View attachment 209773




Oh God, I'm drooling.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I had to look it up. Which is she hoping for?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

So we found out 10 days before they induced him because they didn't want him to be any bigger than the 9lb 14oz that turned up!



My third child was 14 lbs and 15 ounces. No drugs involved, and it hurt!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> So we found out 10 days before they induced him because they didn't want him to be any bigger than the 9lb 14oz that turned up!
> 
> 
> 
> My third child was 14 lbs and 15 ounces. No drugs involved, and it hurt!!!!!



My son's step daughter, Victoria, is due to birth twins in August. Her doctor told her after some sort of ultrasound that it looks like they each weigh about ten pounds. Can you imagine carrying that around?


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> My son's step daughter, Victoria, is due to birth twins in August. Her doctor told her after some sort of ultrasound that it looks like they each weigh about ten pounds. Can you imagine carrying that around?


No, I can't. Ow.


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> Tomorrow my daughter is having a "Gender reveal" party. Never had heard of such a thing.


I had to look it up. I was thinking she was going to announce gender reassignment surgery!


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> Exciting... but whatever happened to the surprise on the day? Am I old-fashioned?
> 
> I had no idea before my daughter was born.
> 
> Pregnancy with my son was totally different and I did wonder. However I only found out by accident. He was so enormous that I had to have a very late scan and the ultrasound when started clearly showed a boy (or a girl with serious problems  ) So we found out 10 days before they induced him because they didn't want him to be any bigger than the 9lb 14oz that turned up!
> 
> 
> To be fair neither of these have caught on in the UK yet thank goodness. Although I daresay they will eventually


I didn't know with my first but I wish I had so I could have made the nursery pink instead of gender neutral, and bought more girly clothes. It didn't matter on the third because by that time I had both girl and boy things.


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> I had to look it up. I was thinking she was going to announce gender reassignment surgery!



I was thinking more along the lines of someone 'coming out.'


----------



## Jacqui

This beauty came up from last year's plant self seeding. Makes me smile every time I walk by.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> This beauty came up from last year's plant self seeding. Makes me smile every time I walk by.
> View attachment 209990



I love them and that's a lovely color.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it's another gray and overcast day here. My friend Google tells me it's about 55F degrees out. . . sweater weather. I've been dilly dallying in the house hoping the sun will come out and warm it up a bit. So far I've cleaned the kitchen, washed dishes and run two loads of clothes through the washing machine. Oh, and I made my bed and cleaned out the litter box.

Misty is so cute. When she hears me chopping up food for the baby tortoises she goes through her toy box and picks out a nice toy, brings it in the kitchen to me and stands there with it in her mouth, looking at me. I exclaim what a cute, smart thing she is, and tell her she's just so good to me to share her toys with me, then I give her a dog treat. She gives me the toy and goes back into the bedroom.

All this cat hair is really getting on my nerve (I only have one nerve). Luckily for me (and for the cats) all my cats are short haired, but that doesn't really seem to matter in the shedding department. There's so much hair all over my keyboard and screen! One of my outside cats, Spencer, is real good at rushing the door when I open it, and she spends a lot of time being an inside cat. Her spot of choice is my computer chair. I bought one of those mits that has the little rubber nodules on the palm and it really works good, but no matter how much you pet your cat with it, the hair never stops coming off them. 

So what are all your folks' plans for the day?


----------



## Jacqui

It's already 80 here, headed to 95. Gonna be those temps for the next week. Wish I had your cooler ones Yvonne.


----------



## Jacqui

Right now I am waiting outside this really great Sunday brunch bar. Waiting because Jeff is joining me, before he drives off to deliver his load


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It's already 80 here, headed to 95. Gonna be those temps for the next week. Wish I had your cooler ones Yvonne.



It's only supposed to get up to 70F today, but we're expecting 99F tomorrow.



Jacqui said:


> Right now I am waiting outside this really great Sunday brunch bar. Waiting because Jeff is joining me, before he drives off to deliver his load



I was just thinking of you and Jeff a while ago and hoping that one day you'll take a trip out west with him and come see me again. The only time you were ever here my favorite kitty was dying and her and her predicament are all I can remember of your visit. I have guilt that I didn't give you and Jeff the attention you should have had.

How nice that you and he can sit down to a meal together. Seeing and being with him so infrequently must work wonders for keeping the marriage fresh and alive.


----------



## mike taylor

Just got back home . Spent five days with Kelly and his mom . Seen some awesome plants like this madagascan palm and giraffe tree.


----------



## tortdad

Those are awesome trees


----------



## tortdad

@Jacqui 

So what do we got.... pink or blue cake?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> @Jacqui
> 
> So what do we got.... pink or blue cake?



blue


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> blue



All I make are boys


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> All I make are boys



My son-in-law's family is like that.


----------



## Yvonne G

My two great grand sons are a kick! You're gonna' just love the heck outta him!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! We had wind gusts up to 45 mph last evening. It was pretty scary. Luckily there is no damage, not even a potted plant knocked over. . . fences are all ok, shingles still on the roof, etc. Supposed to be hot today, so I'll try to get my outside chores finished early.

@Jacqui - that's a pretty sunrise. Was this on your way to work?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! We had wind gusts up to 45 mph last evening. It was pretty scary. Luckily there is no damage, not even a potted plant knocked over. . . fences are all ok, shingles still on the roof, etc. Supposed to be hot today, so I'll try to get my outside chores finished early.
> 
> @Jacqui - that's a pretty sunrise. Was this on your way to work?



Yes it was.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Just got back home . Spent five days with Kelly and his mom . Seen some awesome plants like this madagascan palm and giraffe tree.
> 
> View attachment 210053
> View attachment 210054
> View attachment 210055


I like the giraffe tree.


----------



## Elohi

Good morning. Just checking in with you all. How are you? Have any plans today?
I have a meeting at the closest high school with my 16 yr old and then I need to dig some holes for some plants. My son has decided to go back to public school. I'm not happy about it but he has it in his head that he will be big man on campus so I have to let him go and strut his stuff I guess. -eye roll- lol


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> It's already 80 here, headed to 95. Gonna be those temps for the next week. Wish I had your cooler ones Yvonne.



I shut down in the heat! Its been perfect here but tomorrow starts the warm up. 

Sunday we are headed to the Eastern Sierras for camping and there's snow on the ground.


----------



## Yvonne G

I just got an email from my son and he says he made a mistake. The twins are about a pound each, NOT 10lbs each. I couldn't imagine!


----------



## MPRC

Quite the clerical error there, but probably for the best. I couldn't imagine 20lbs of bun in the oven.


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> Quite the clerical error there, but probably for the best. I couldn't imagine 20lbs of bun in the oven.



Neither could I, but he's never been one to exaggerate or stretch the truth, so I believed him.


----------



## Yvonne G

As a teenager of the '60s, this one really made me laugh (I had tons of shelves made out of bricks and boards). Saw it on Facebook, with no explanation:


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I just got an email from my son and he says he made a mistake. The twins are about a pound each, NOT 10lbs each. I couldn't imagine!



That's what I thought. I didn't want to question it though


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Good morning. Just checking in with you all. How are you? Have any plans today?
> I have a meeting at the closest high school with my 16 yr old and then I need to dig some holes for some plants. My son has decided to go back to public school. I'm not happy about it but he has it in his head that he will be big man on campus so I have to let him go and strut his stuff I guess. -eye roll- lol
> 
> View attachment 210088




Miss you!! How are you doing? 

These kids think they know everything!


----------



## grayson

Hi, I notice that this pretend chat thread is full of people who are already familiar with each other. Is it OK if I butt in?


----------



## Big Charlie

grayson said:


> Hi, I notice that this pretend chat thread is full of people who are already familiar with each other. Is it OK if I butt in?


That's what I did!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

grayson said:


> Hi, I notice that this pretend chat thread is full of people who are already familiar with each other. Is it OK if I butt in?


Don't forget to try the CDR also !


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> As a teenager of the '60s, this one really made me laugh (I had tons of shelves made out of bricks and boards). Saw it on Facebook, with no explanation:


lol! they used the books instead of the bricks to build it!


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! We had wind gusts up to 45 mph last evening. It was pretty scary. Luckily there is no damage, not even a potted plant knocked over. . . fences are all ok, shingles still on the roof, etc. Supposed to be hot today, so I'll try to get my outside chores finished early.
> 
> @Jacqui - that's a pretty sunrise. Was this on your way to work?


We had rain last night! Pretty odd for June around here. It got down in the 40s last night.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

grayson said:


> Hi, I notice that this pretend chat thread is full of people who are already familiar with each other. Is it OK if I butt in?


----------



## Yvonne G

grayson said:


> Hi, I notice that this pretend chat thread is full of people who are already familiar with each other. Is it OK if I butt in?



Heck yeah. That's how we get to know you.


----------



## tortdad

grayson said:


> Hi, I notice that this pretend chat thread is full of people who are already familiar with each other. Is it OK if I butt in?


Fresh meat!!!!!

Welcome


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> I like the giraffe tree.


The guy Alvin gave me six little ones . My father in law is trying to grow them . He said that tree was only two years old . They spred , so maybe I'll have a wall of them on the back side of my property.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> The guy Alvin gave me six little ones . My father in law is trying to grow them . He said that tree was only two years old . They spred , so maybe I'll have a wall of them on the back side of my property.


That's awesome


----------



## mike taylor

More photos to gaze upon.The last picture cracks me up . Jan and my wife munching on fresh grape fruits right off one of Alvins trees. I watched that red foot just look out the window . I wonder what he was thinking .


----------



## Elohi

Momof4 said:


> Miss you!! How are you doing?
> 
> These kids think they know everything!


Indeed they do. Even the little one. Oy!

I'm doing ok for the most part. Definitely staying busy. 19 leopards, 2 teens, 1 little, and 1 mini pig keep me busy busy lol. One of the tortoises is a foster, and one will be shipped out to Byron soon. Freckles laid her first clutch on the 6th and Mia laid her first clutch this season on the 10th.


----------



## mike taylor

We need to see some pictures of your updated outdoor setup Monica. Don't remember you posting finished pictures.


----------



## mike taylor

mike taylor said:


> We need to see some pictures of your updated outdoor setup Monica. Don't remember you posting finished pictures.


----------



## Jacqui

grayson said:


> Hi, I notice that this pretend chat thread is full of people who are already familiar with each other. Is it OK if I butt in?



we would love for you to join us.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> The guy Alvin gave me six little ones . My father in law is trying to grow them . He said that tree was only two years old . They spred , so maybe I'll have a wall of them on the back side of my property.



so jealous


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## mike taylor

No need to be if they make it I can mail you one .


----------



## Momof4

grayson said:


> Hi, I notice that this pretend chat thread is full of people who are already familiar with each other. Is it OK if I butt in?



You sure can!!


----------



## Yvonne G

How exciting!! I just participated in, or rather, I should say, I was just a recipient of "The Gramma Scam"!!!! Lucky for me I was too smart for them and didn't bite, but it was a bit scary all the same. He didn't sound like my grandson because he had received a broken nose in the crash. He was breathalized and arrested, but will be able to be released on bail. Here's the case number for when the legal aid guy calls me back: 01k1418. Repeat it back so I know you got it right. (Because I'm old and feeble, right?)

First of all, how did they know I have a grandson? When the legal aid guy called me he called me 'Mrs. Gomes.' I'm pretty sure my grandson knows my name is Gomez. Also, even though I have a Mexican surname, I'm white, as is my grandson, and today's grandson spoke with a slight Mexican accent (but that was probably due to the broken nose!!).

This is pretty darned scary - to think of how many seniors get duped into sending money.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah people are always trying hard to make a fast buck the wrong way . If they would work that hard on a 9 to 5 they would probably be the best employee ever .


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> How exciting!! I just participated in, or rather, I should say, I was just a recipient of "The Gramma Scam"!!!! Lucky for me I was too smart for them and didn't bite, but it was a bit scary all the same. He didn't sound like my grandson because he had received a broken nose in the crash. He was breathalized and arrested, but will be able to be released on bail. Here's the case number for when the legal aid guy calls me back: 01k1418. Repeat it back so I know you got it right. (Because I'm old and feeble, right?)
> 
> First of all, how did they know I have a grandson? When the legal aid guy called me he called me 'Mrs. Gomes.' I'm pretty sure my grandson knows my name is Gomez. Also, even though I have a Mexican surname, I'm white, as is my grandson, and today's grandson spoke with a slight Mexican accent (but that was probably due to the broken nose!!).
> 
> This is pretty darned scary - to think of how many seniors get duped into sending money.


That is low. Also scary that they have all this information about you. Who in California doesn't know how to pronounce "Gomez"? I might have believed them, but I wouldn't have sent money over the phone or in the mail. If they wanted bail money, I would expect to show up to the courthouse. I'm pretty sure the whole point of legal aid is that you don't have to pay anything for their services.

It seems to me this should be reported to the authorities.


----------



## Momof4

My heart goes out to all the people effected in the London apartment fire. The video is hard to watch


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> My heart goes out to all the people effected in the London apartment fire. The video is hard to watch



Missed that one. Hasn't shown up on FB for me yet.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Lookee, buds!



Might not be so remarkable, but I spent years getting this type to grow. Last fall in a desperate, as in running out of time moment, I planted two varieties in a tortoise enclosure. The darn things lived. Now I have to figure out to keep the tortoises from them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> That is low. Also scary that they have all this information about you. Who in California doesn't know how to pronounce "Gomez"? I might have believed them, but I wouldn't have sent money over the phone or in the mail. If they wanted bail money, I would expect to show up to the courthouse. I'm pretty sure the whole point of legal aid is that you don't have to pay anything for their services.
> 
> It seems to me this should be reported to the authorities.



The call came from Massachusetts and the first words out of his mouth were, "Hi Gramma. Did you hear about my trip?" My grandson IS planning a trip to SoCal. He got an invitation to bring his kids to the Los Angeles Zoo for a behind the scenes tour. So I was a bit confused because yes, I heard about his trip, but it certainly wasn't going to be to Massachusetts. 

I accessed the Federal Trade Commission's site and filled out their report form. I wasn't scammed, but I did have some info in case they wanted to add it to their arsenal - the phone numbers, the address of where the phones were (I Googled it and came up with the address. Then I Zillowed that and found out it is a single family residence worth about 425K), but I really doubt they'll do anything about it. 

While I was talking to my 'grandson' I could hear lots of activity in the background, activity like you might expect at the cop store. But in reality, it was probably many more 'grandsons' talking to their grammas.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> My heart goes out to all the people effected in the London apartment fire. The video is hard to watch



It is truly a wonder how quickly that fire spread to the whole building. I watched live coverage on the BBC news channel for a few minutes. While I was watching it was about 5a there and there were still some people inside at the windows. A terrible, terrible situation. Fire is bad, but to see how it affects so very many lives and homes is so very, very sad.


----------



## Jacqui

My daughter just let me know her "muskmelon" just moved so she could see it on the outside. I forgot all these first from when I was pregnant.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> The guy Alvin gave me six little ones . My father in law is trying to grow them . He said that tree was only two years old . They spred , so maybe I'll have a wall of them on the back side of my property.



I can't wait to see that wall. In my mind it is going to be really neat.


----------



## Jacqui

grayson said:


> Hi, I notice that this pretend chat thread is full of people who are already familiar with each other. Is it OK if I butt in?



So tell us about you.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> How nice that you and he can sit down to a meal together. Seeing and being with him so infrequently must work wonders for keeping the marriage fresh and alive.



It has it's positives, but also some very negative things. When we were in the semi together, we were almost attached. I knew so much about him, now at times it's like I don't know him at all. Being on the chemo has changed him too, like he has to be so easy going, upbeat. Now it seems so much of the time he is down and depressed. Hard to always be the cheering section and never get a chance to vent out my problems. Hard to most of the time have only a phone to hold. 

It's sad that when he is home, because it's so rare, he creates problems. I am used to being alone and doing things in my schedule and my way. The newer dogs don't know him, plus are not use to strangers, so it makes him being inside the house a problem with barking and snapping. Just not a relaxing situation. Working on making him come home more often and spoiling the dogs with goodies, which work with all but my smallest one who seldom takes a snack.


----------



## Yvonne G

Not nearly the same situation, but my daughter has basically the same problem. Her husband works in the SF Bay Area Mon through Fri and is only home on week-ends. She has gotten so used to doing things her way, having a clean house and not cooking, that's it's quite hard to have him home on week-ends, messing things up and expecting meals.


----------



## Jacqui

Time before when Jeff was home, he picked me up some fence boards. I needed to add height to a couple of enclosures. I painted them while he was gone. So on this last visit, he was to put them up for me. He waited til I had left for work to do it. I was so pleased to hear he had done it.Of course when I checked it out, yes the boards were added, but he also had pulled stones from the bottom of one board (which he had told me were fine where they were) and left them spread out in the enclosure. So now I need to get them back in, so nothing can crawl out the space under the board. He also needed to widen a support pole. He dragged out some wood he did not use and of course left them dumped in the walkway. Little things, but a bit annoying.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Turtulas-Len said:


> Sometimes it's the little things that are just perfect. I received this card in the mail a few days ago and it is perfect for what I want to do with it, so I went to the attic and found a frame that I think goes good with it.
> View attachment 209851



It looks great, what a good idea.....


----------



## MPRC

Headed to Spokane tomorrow, my parents reminded me to bring my zoom lens because their hummingbirds are back.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Time before when Jeff was home, he picked me up some fence boards. I needed to add height to a couple of enclosures. I painted them while he was gone. So on this last visit, he was to put them up for me. He waited til I had left for work to do it. I was so pleased to hear he had done it.Of course when I checked it out, yes the boards were added, but he also had pulled stones from the bottom of one board (which he had told me were fine where they were) and left them spread out in the enclosure. So now I need to get them back in, so nothing can crawl out the space under the board. He also needed to widen a support pole. He dragged out some wood he did not use and of course left them dumped in the walkway. Little things, but a bit annoying.




I can see how that would be hard. 
He is gone a lot, and reconnecting over and over would be exhausting. 
Too bad he couldn't retire or get another job with less travel. Hugs to you.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I can see how that would be hard.
> He is gone a lot, and reconnecting over and over would be exhausting.
> Too bad he couldn't retire or get another job with less travel. Hugs to you.



Actually he had just started checking out local jobs, when they found the cancer. Now he can't change jobs due to his need for his insurance.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning all!


----------



## Yvonne G

Remember @CtTortoiseMom and her husband Rob? I wonder what ever happened to them They haven't been on here since '13. I really used to enjoy talking to them. I'm going to send her an email.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Remember @CtTortoiseMom and her husband Rob? I wonder what ever happened to them They haven't been on here since '13. I really used to enjoy talking to them. I'm going to send her an email.



I miss them, too. Also think of KerryAnn and her jeep stuff. Wonder if she ever got pregnant.


----------



## Momof4

And Redfoot Man. 
Remember he drilled oil of shore and bred Redfoots in like N. Carolina? I bought my 1st baby from him. He also had Knobbs who flipped and passed away.


----------



## Momof4

Looks like you are going to have triple digits next week. @Yvonne G


----------



## MPRC

About to hit the road for a quick 8 hour drive up to Spokane in a rental car that doesn't have blind 'spots' because it IS a blind spot. Really makes me miss my truck.


----------



## Jacqui

Work is over for the day! Now on to supper with atleast my two oldest brats.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Back in California for a couple weeks. The greenhouse is in need of repairs.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 210502
> 
> Back in California for a couple weeks. The greenhouse is in need of repairs.



The wind blew off a couple panels from my greenhouse a while ago (same brand as yours). Will came up and added screws through each panel into the metal frame.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Hi all..... nothing new here. Rain, and some odd kinda bird who leaves the nastiest poop ever. I have a water and snow proof car cover that I usually put on.....but it's easier to get the stuff off the car than it is the cover. And things are the same in Corvallis.....rain, grey and grumpy people suffering from SAD. I sit under the basking light with Sam in the shed every afternoon, so I stay pretty cheerful.......lol. I actually never even come close to cheerful...... But we're gonna change my reputation.....lol again


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> The wind blew off a couple panels from my greenhouse a while ago (same brand as yours). Will came up and added screws through each panel into the metal frame.


The Russians are loving the cactus I threw in.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> blue



Boys are so much more fun than squealing little girls. I had 2 boys and a girl.


----------



## Momof4

@Jacqui who wanted a girl? The parents or you? 

You will love him no matter what! 
Can't buy cute outfits but boy clothes have come along way.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Looks like you are going to have triple digits next week. @Yvonne G



It was 101F today and supposed to be 107F tomorrow. My son in law worked on m cooler this a.m. and got it working better. It only got up to 83F in my bedroom today.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> @Jacqui who wanted a girl? The parents or you?
> 
> You will love him no matter what!
> Can't buy cute outfits but boy clothes have come along way.



I think everybody


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

To all dads and most of all Granddads !!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 210608
> 
> To all Granddads !!!


 Just another clear example that Budweiser rots the brain. Now a clear headed, "Coors Original" drinker knows that the 18th is FATHERS DAY, and that GRANDFATHERS DAY this year is September the 10, Sunday. 
In that I'm both, a father and a grandfather, I'll gladly take 2 days over 1 day any day of the year. Get it? Any day? 2 days??l LOL ! I crack myself up I'm telling you.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Boys are so much more fun than squealing little girls. I had 2 boys and a girl.



I had two of each. As adults


Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 210608
> 
> To all dads and most of all Granddads !!!



and those mothers, relatives, ect who act the part of a dad.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, how about 85 mph winds?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Good morning all!


 and those mothers, who act the part of a dad.[/QUOTE]
Good morning to you as well Jacque. As you've stated, I certainly wish I'd had,(redundant?) the clarity to have wished my Mom a happy Father's Day as well as Mother's Day. She raised 6 kids on her own, by herself, she got sick Friday nights and better Sunday nights, never called in sick. I know you've read it before, but "Most days I miss her." Deeply.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, how about 85 mph winds?



Ew - geez! Is that happening there? Batten down the hatches, matey!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Ew - geez! Is that happening there? Batten down the hatches, matey!



The other night.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Yvonne G , don't you live in the Fresno area? I ask because I came across this fun uplifting tid-bit of info for you ;
FRESNO-MADERA, CALIF.

Fresno and neighboring Madera suffer from a trifecta of traffic, sunshine, and agriculture.

The ALA says there is growing evidence that breathing pollution near busy roads may not only worsen diseases over time, but also increase the risk of chronic diseases such as diabetes, heart disease, asthma, and COPD.

This region of the San Joaquin Valley ranks among the worst for ozone and short-term particle pollution—fourth and second spots, respectively.

This ranks it number four in the 
USofA for bad air. At least you're not in Bakersfield, right?
Source: 
http://amp.timeinc.net/health/health/gallery/0,,20490855,00.html?source=dam


----------



## Yvonne G

Just outside of Fresno, yes. Why, what have you heard? Are the Russians coming, the Russians coming, the Russians coming? Is the earth going to break off and drop us into the ocean? Will there be a big flood of monumental proportions? Of is it just going to be 110F degrees today. Oh, if that's all. . . piece of cake!


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't know if you edited your post or if it just didn't post fully before I read it and responded. But all that stuff after your first sentence wasn't there when I responded

I'm pretty far away from any freeways, but I guess the ozone pall could just lay down over the whole valley. I'll be sure to wear my oxygen mask when outside.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Good evening!
> View attachment 210603
> View attachment 210604
> View attachment 210605



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know if you edited your post or if it just didn't post fully before I read it and responded. But all that stuff after your first sentence wasn't there when I responded
> 
> I'm pretty far away from any freeways, but I guess the ozone pall could just lay down over the whole valley. I'll be sure to wear my oxygen mask when outside.


Yes dear, I edited it after posting it. Edited it to include everything else after my opening question. All the data is clean, unedited.


----------



## MPRC

I love when my 1pm tells me they are "slightly delayed" and my 2pm shows up first. Make me wait and I guess you get to wait now too.


----------



## mike taylor

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 210608
> 
> To all dads and most of all Granddads !!!


Hey, I resemble both of them remarks!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## tortdad

Bahumbug!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Bahumbug!



that bad?


----------



## tortdad

Bad would be good right now. Today flat bites...


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Bad would be good right now. Today flat bites...



sorry


----------



## Jacqui

Having Mexican with some silly old man before he heads to Chicago and points beyond.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sounds good!


----------



## Yvonne G

It's very hot today. It got up to 110F here today. My tv room is 85F. I have a spray bottle of water and I give both Misty and I a refreshing spritz every so often. How do you Arizonans live with this?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> It's very hot today. It got up to 110F here today. My tv room is 85F. I have a spray bottle of water and I give both Misty and I a refreshing spritz every so often. How do you Arizonans live with this?


Drink more water during the day , take more breaks and longer breaks ! And at night drink more Buds !


----------



## Ruskietort

MPRC said:


> Good thing I like lemonade, life has been handing me lots of lemons.


When life gives me lemons, I freeze them hard as rocks and them throw them at the people that are pissing me off!  Screw making lemonade!
Sorry to hear that you are having such a hard time lately. Hopefully things will work out in your favor soon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> at night drink more Buds !


= buds =Coors Original ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning to you as well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Morning!
> View attachment 210779


 And here at the new place in, "town" I get to see 3-4 street lights while sitting on the front porch. So it goes, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here are 2 google app satellite pictures to show you, Ken before and Ken after. Before, look at all those neighbors!

Ken now!!!!


And poor Ava! All her life she's had the run of her acres just to run like a free loving dog. Now? Well I guess there's a dog park close.


----------



## Jacqui

Ava will adjust. You doing ok?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Ava will adjust. You doing ok?


 Looking for work has gotten closer for me by about 30 miles one way, so that's better but I am in a funk slump as-it-were.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Looking for work has gotten closer for me by about 30 miles one way, so that's better but I am in a funk slump as-it-were.



good luck


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> = buds =Coors Original ! !


Here's to Coors!


In the red cans !


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> It's very hot today. It got up to 110F here today. My tv room is 85F. I have a spray bottle of water and I give both Misty and I a refreshing spritz every so often. How do you Arizonans live with this?


 Most Arizonas don't have swamp coolers anymore. I had a house will a swamp cooler and it was rough. Especially when monsoon season brought the humidity level up. Swamp coolers don't work for squat when it's humid out. 

You be set pretty good if you got yourself a little window AC unit for the living room.


----------



## tortdad

I hated my swamp cooler.... I threatened one time to burn the whole house down over that stupid cooler, lol. Just make sure your son in law does the maintenance on it so it's working as best it can.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> I hated my swamp cooler.... I threatened one time to burn the whole house down over that stupid cooler, lol. Just make sure your son in law does the maintenance on it so it's working as best it can.



It costs too much to run the AC. I have a roof mounted unit that's about 20 years old, but only has about two hour of run time on it.


----------



## Jacqui

Poor Jeff, his truck's A/C just died. Jeff doesn't do well with heat.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Poor Jeff, his truck's A/C just died. Jeff doesn't do well with heat.


That sucks, hopefully it's a quick fix for him


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Poor Jeff, his truck's A/C just died. Jeff doesn't do well with heat.



The blend door actuator on truck stopped working so I didn't have AC for like 4 years. I got around to fixing it now that I don't drive that truck anymore. haha, so AC has like 1/2 the miles on it as the truck


----------



## MPRC

He's just sitting and staring at me...like he has no idea that his head is encased in mush.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> The blend door actuator on truck stopped working so I didn't have AC for like 4 years. I got around to fixing it now that I don't drive that truck anymore. haha, so AC has like 1/2 the miles on it as the truck



yeah but do you live in the truck? Those metal boxes are horrible in both hot and cold weather. I seldom use AC in my car.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all!


----------



## Jacqui

Goodest of good mornings!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Goodest of good mornings!
> View attachment 210950


To you as well Jacqui !!


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> yeah but do you live in the truck? Those metal boxes are horrible in both hot and cold weather. I seldom use AC in my car.



Did they figure out what's wrong with his truck yet?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Did they figure out what's wrong with his truck yet?



Nope. He has to get it fixed at one of their yards. Hasn't been near one yet.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Goodest of good mornings!
> View attachment 210950



What is that? I don't think I've ever seen that before.

I had to go to the vet to pick up more anti-pee pills for Misty, so I brought my newest stray kitty, Sterling, along to make sure he hasn't already been neutered. The vet took one look under the tail and disdainfully said, "This is a female." Well, SHE has two little tufts of hair on either side of the pee pee place and I could have sworn he was male! So Sterling has an appointment for next Tuesday to be spayed.


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> What is that? I don't think I've ever seen that before.
> 
> I had to go to the vet to pick up more anti-pee pills for Misty, so I brought my newest stray kitty, Sterling, along to make sure he hasn't already been neutered. The vet took one look under the tail and disdainfully said, "This is a female." Well, SHE has two little tufts of hair on either side of the pee pee place and I could have sworn he was male! So Sterling has an appointment for next Tuesday to be spayed.



Honest mistake, when I was a vet assistant I never wrote down a cat's sex in pen until I or the doctor looked for ourselves, more than once we had them come in to be castrated only to leave spayed.


----------



## Momof4

Hi guys, 
I'm sitting in the ER with a sick kid in Mammoth. We are camping about 20 miles away and she got worse so waiting to see dr. 

We have no service camping except at the hospital and my friend sent this pic of a tortoise who needs a home. What is it? They said desert. 
It looks very dry to me. 
I don't think I can take in a tort.


----------



## tortdad

Sorry about your kid

That looks like a CDT to me


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Sorry about your kid
> 
> That looks like a CDT to me



Thank you! She got cough syrup and just needs to rest. Which she has been doing. Thank goodness we are in a 5th wheel and not a tent. 
She sleeps about 20 hours a day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, that's no fun. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Thank you! She got cough syrup and just needs to rest. Which she has been doing. Thank goodness we are in a 5th wheel and not a tent.
> She sleeps about 20 hours a day.



Horrible way to vacation.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Sorry about your kid
> 
> That looks like a CDT to me



me too


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! This heat just saps the strength right out of you. I think the weatherman said we've had 10 straight days of triple digit weather, and set a record for three of those. My evaporative cooler doesn't work good when it gets up past 100F. But even so, with that and the fans I've got blowing on me, it's tolerable. But I'm not able to do anything except sit there. Supposed to get a bit cooler after the week-end.

My new baby leopards are all eating good.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Evening all!
> View attachment 210943


Good evening~~Beautiful pic....


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! This heat just saps the strength right out of you. I think the weatherman said we've had 10 straight days of triple digit weather, and set a record for three of those. My evaporative cooler doesn't work good when it gets up past 100F. But even so, with that and the fans I've got blowing on me, it's tolerable. But I'm not able to do anything except sit there. Supposed to get a bit cooler after the week-end.
> 
> My new baby leopards are all eating good.


It is 102 yesterday, to welcome me home??? But thanks God that today is much cooler, we had 95 as highs.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> It is 102 yesterday, to welcome me home??? But thanks God that today is much cooler, we had 95 as highs.


 Well I'll give you a good, proper, welcome home. Yesterday we hit 100° before noon and we'll have the same for the next two days!! I don't care for it at all. The air conditioner has been running at 78° all day! And Stanley spends lots of time in his house with the heater off just loving the shade. 
I very tired right now but I like to fall asleep watching TV. In our bedroom the cable isn't hooked up yet so I watch DVDs or blu-rays in there. My problem tonight is finding one I want to fall asleep to. We've got about 100 to choose from, and I'll be asleep in about 10-15minutes when I start it, I just want it to be good. Ya know? Ok. I've picked "The Patriot" with Mel Gibson. Wish me luck. 
Tomorrow I plan on doing some outdoor work, and I want it done early in the day so I can lay around all during the heat in the house. Good night all. It's only just after 1:00 am.


----------



## Yvonne G

We have two lakes/dams in the vicinity, Millerton and Pine Flat. Normally they look like this:

Pine Flat:







Millerton (Friant Dam):






Because our present hot weather is melting the snow pack at a faster rate than expected, the lakes are full and water is being released, causing flooding along the rivers. There's a mobile home park along the Kings River (pine flat) that has been flooded and the people are displaced. Pine Flat Dam now looks like this:










It seems to be either feast or famine in California.


----------



## smarch

Guys!!! Today is Franklins 5th birthday!!! (Gotcha day) still love the dude just as much... of not more, than the day I brought him home! <3


----------



## bouaboua

OMG! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good evening~~Beautiful pic....



Thank you


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> We need to see some pictures of your updated outdoor setup Monica. Don't remember you posting finished pictures.


Here are some pictures of the tortoise yard, though it's ever changing as I plant new things and move them around.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Here are some pictures of the tortoise yard, though it's ever changing as I plant new things and move them around.
> View attachment 211131
> 
> View attachment 211132
> 
> View attachment 211133
> 
> View attachment 211134
> 
> View attachment 211135
> 
> View attachment 211136
> 
> View attachment 211137
> 
> View attachment 211138


How Beautiful those self-propelled lawn mowers are! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Steven, how long are you state side?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Steven, how long are you state side?


Till mid-July this time


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning on this sunny Sunday.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning on this sunny Sunday.



Hi Jacqui!

Either last year or the year before I adopted out 1.2 luteola to a guy. Yesterday he brought me 5 babies. Dang they're cute!


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Here are some pictures of the tortoise yard, though it's ever changing as I plant new things and move them around.
> View attachment 211131
> 
> View attachment 211132
> 
> View attachment 211133
> 
> View attachment 211134
> 
> View attachment 211135
> 
> View attachment 211136
> 
> View attachment 211137
> 
> View attachment 211138




Love it!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## MPRC

You all shared fun adorable pictures, but I on the other hand woke up to a 102 degree fever with a cough and digestive upset only to have my boyfriend yell at Vern to "put it away" just to realize he couldn't.
So I'm puking and wrestling with what looks like a frikkin cobra coming from Vern. He some how twisted the thing at a 90 degree angle when he sucked his tail into his shell and refused to relax enough to put it back.
It took a while and it was a bit swollen, but we got it back in.
Of course medical things only happen on Sundays.
He's in the box of shame for a bit to keep him off the ladies.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> You all shared fun adorable pictures, but I on the other hand woke up to a 102 degree fever with a cough and digestive upset only to have my boyfriend yell at Vern to "put it away" just to realize he couldn't.
> So I'm puking and wrestling with what looks like a frikkin cobra coming from Vern. He some how twisted the thing at a 90 degree angle when he sucked his tail into his shell and refused to relax enough to put it back.
> It took a while and it was a bit swollen, but we got it back in.
> Of course medical things only happen on Sundays.
> He's in the box of shame for a bit to keep him off the ladies.
> 
> View attachment 211163



glad you got it back in


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Jacqui!
> 
> Either last year or the year before I adopted out 1.2 luteola to a guy. Yesterday he brought me 5 babies. Dang they're cute!
> 
> View attachment 211153



ahhh he is! but wasn't he suppose to be bringing them to me?


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> You all shared fun adorable pictures, but I on the other hand woke up to a 102 degree fever with a cough and digestive upset only to have my boyfriend yell at Vern to "put it away" just to realize he couldn't.
> So I'm puking and wrestling with what looks like a frikkin cobra coming from Vern. He some how twisted the thing at a 90 degree angle when he sucked his tail into his shell and refused to relax enough to put it back.
> It took a while and it was a bit swollen, but we got it back in.
> Of course medical things only happen on Sundays.
> He's in the box of shame for a bit to keep him off the ladies.
> 
> View attachment 211163



Oh man, so sorry you're sick! I hope get relief soon. 
My whole family has the flu but there's no throwing up. That's the worst

I hope Vern feel better too.


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> glad you got it back in


Thanks, It was touch and go, but we dont have a trusted vet here so I was determined.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Saw a rainbow on my way into work this morning. Right now, a few rain sprinkles are singing on my car's roof.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! Right now, a few rain sprinkles are singing on my car's roof.


 Yesterday we hit 102°. It was 100° before noon, and there were all those outdoor chores needing to get done that I didn't want to do, so they sat out there in the heat not getting done while I enjoyed sitting in the air-conditioned house at 78° ohh the agony of it. 
When this heat breaks it'll likely be raining so I won't be-able to do the chores in the rain either, right? It's a rough life I tell you, it's rough!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

*waves*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> *waves*


Is your store climate controlled?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know if you edited your post or if it just didn't post fully before I read it and responded. But all that stuff after your first sentence wasn't there when I responded
> 
> I'm pretty far away from any freeways, but I guess the ozone pall could just lay down over the whole valley. I'll be sure to wear my oxygen mask when outside.




When you're coming from L.A. over the Grapevine, the first thing you notice about the Valley is an orange haze. Terrible


----------



## MPRC

That's a 6ft fence back there. I looked as confused as the cat when this rolled up. I guess the neighbors are "watching it" for a friend...and there's a cow and calf that might be joining it.


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting in my car. Too hard of rain to drive in and too hard of rain to get out of car and go in and eat Mexican. Hail, too for extra kicks.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello TFO! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Hello TFO! ! !



Hi! Whatcha doing?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Hi! Whatcha doing?


Updating some outdoor enclosure's gates so will be easier for my wife to let some male to meet females.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Very foggy here.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! Very foggy here.


Did you ever get your Mexican food


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Did you ever get your Mexican food



of course!


----------



## mike taylor

Maggie I tagged you in a nice camaro for sale cheap on facebooks!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Maggie I tagged you in a nice camaro for sale cheap on facebooks!


I know, thx!


----------



## tortdad

Howdy peeps


----------



## Yvonne G

Sterling doesn't seem to associate me with the same person who boxed her up and left her at the vet yesterday to be spayed. I brought her home this a.m. and she's so very glad to be home. She follows me around the house, pestering me. I have to be careful where I walk cuz she's right there. This is as close as she can get to me right now. . .




. . . because none of my cats like her and Spencer is sitting on my mouse cord, as per usual:




. . . and she growls when Sterling gets too close. I be so glad when I can take out her stitches in 10 days and put her outside. Having this many cats in the house goes against the grain with me.


----------



## Momof4

My sister just adopted a cat who was supposedly spayed. 
A couple months later later she woke up to kittens in her closet.


----------



## Momof4

Finally feeling human again after our whole family had the flu during our camping trip.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> My sister just adopted a cat who was supposedly spayed.
> A couple months later later she woke up to kittens in her closet.



I Iove kittens. . . But I wouldn't want to have any!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Finally feeling human again after our whole family had the flu during our camping trip.



That's no fun. Home now?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I found a mouse nest under the seat in my Camaro. 4 babies and I killed the Mom. (I hadn't found the nest yet or I wouldn't have killed her) So 3 of us took the inside of my car apart, smelled wow! The nest was so colorful, small strings full of color from a Dale Earnhardt blanket. Of course, now that I see babies I almost feel bad for killing the mother. But check this out....I was just gonna do again what I did to the Mom, but the park manager drove by just then. Asked what I was doing....the babies eyes weren't even open yet. So I told her, and now all 4 are living, she bought a cage and a Habba Trail and other toys for them. Their eyes are open now and darned if the damned things aren't still alive and feeding themselves. She's a better person than I. To me babies or not, they're disease carrying rodents.....So now the guy is gone and I can't get the seat bottoms in. My car has turned into a Rat Rod big time. Anybody want to buy the rear what passes for seats??? Rat rod don't need back seats.

And when I dusted the F150 this morning I laughed and thought of you.Mike.... He was going for it too, and I was slow in my take off, (trying not to break traction)
and I caught him and heard him trying to push the pedal through the floor, so I went for it and that car went faster than I have ever had it, and personally, it was a little scary. It was a 2017 truck so I actually thought it would beat me. Then I saw it was a 5.0. So I'm relatively disappointed.
I really want to find a drag strip that lets civilians race. I found some crappy tires for practicing drifting. It's really fun. But ya don't have much rubber when you're done. Saturday night I'm going out into the country where I have been told they hold illegal races. I can hardly wait. Plus I could win money!
Any of you Oregonians know where there's races? I know my car would sh*t and git


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well I'll give you a good, proper, welcome home. Yesterday we hit 100° before noon and we'll have the same for the next two days!! I don't care for it at all. The air conditioner has been running at 78° all day! And Stanley spends lots of time in his house with the heater off just loving the shade.
> I very tired right now but I like to fall asleep watching TV. In our bedroom the cable isn't hooked up yet so I watch DVDs or blu-rays in there. My problem tonight is finding one I want to fall asleep to. We've got about 100 to choose from, and I'll be asleep in about 10-15minutes when I start it, I just want it to be good. Ya know? Ok. I've picked "The Patriot" with Mel Gibson. Wish me luck.
> Tomorrow I plan on doing some outdoor work, and I want it done early in the day so I can lay around all during the heat in the house. Good night all. It's only just after 1:00 am.





Be grateful you have an air conditioner, mine died and they want $3000 for another or to fix this one. We hit 103. But I was in the turtle pool with box turtles crawling over me, or basking on my belly. And if anyone is interested, Sulcata can swim. You should watch Pulp Fiction, not Mel the wimp Gibson.....
I really had fun in the pool, but I hope my neighbors didn't see this old lady in a 2 piece with animals. It's not a real pool, I dug it out myself and it holds water. Gets kinda crappy and muddy, but it was cool and fun. Box turtle poop in my hair wasn't exactly a thrill....but....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> Be grateful you have an air conditioner, mine died and they want $3000 for another or to fix this one. We hit 103. Box turtle poop in my hair wasn't exactly a thrill....but....


 Trust me on this one…I love our air conditioner ! ! It's an oversized unit for a home 2-3 times larger than ours. Cold fast is good. 
Concerning Chelonia poop in your hair, I don't fancy you went out courting any menfolk before at the least brushing it out, right?


----------



## MPRC

This new house that I bought has been amazing. We don't have A/C and it's so well insulated that if we close it up when the sun is on it it stays nice and cool. We open it up at night and let the air flow and we haven't longed for an A/C unit yet. I'm going ot have to figure out heat for the winter still. It has baseboard, but I really don't trust it. Time to figure out how to use the pellet stove.


----------



## Jacqui

Good night folks! Poor Jeff, Sunday afternoon they "fixed" his ACU, so he had A/C. Sunday night he was back in shop for APU. His A/C had lasted about half an hour. Guess where he will be tonight and for what, the shop and the APU.


----------



## mike taylor

Why do they call it boob sweat ? Why not call it humidititties! Just wondering !


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Why do they call it boob sweat ? Why not call it humidititties! Just wondering !


I'm dying over here. Totally stealing that


----------



## mike taylor

I just was thinking it was a better name for it .


----------



## Bee62

maggie3fan said:


> Be grateful you have an air conditioner, mine died and they want $3000 for another or to fix this one. We hit 103. But I was in the turtle pool with box turtles crawling over me, or basking on my belly. And if anyone is interested, Sulcata can swim. You should watch Pulp Fiction, not Mel the wimp Gibson.....
> I really had fun in the pool, but I hope my neighbors didn't see this old lady in a 2 piece with animals. It's not a real pool, I dug it out myself and it holds water. Gets kinda crappy and muddy, but it was cool and fun. Box turtle poop in my hair wasn't exactly a thrill....but....



I have a picture in my head of a box turtle pooping in your hair and it makes my smile ! I would do the same as you... Don`t think about the poop and pee, main thing is that it is coooooold ! LOL


----------



## mike taylor

On my way to the zoo. My favorite place in the world . Lufkin zoo is awesome !


----------



## mike taylor

Zoo pictures


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> Zoo pictures


Zoo ? I'm in Florida at Disney World ! My 36 year old son and I almost got in to two fights ! Those people are bad !!


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah that sucks . I'm in Texas people are nice here .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Yeah that sucks . I'm in Texas people are nice here .



I heard that Texans are genuinely nice!


----------



## mike taylor

Some of us are . I try to help anyone in need that's for sure .


----------



## mike taylor

Just today I helped pull five people out of a car crash on my way to the zoo .


----------



## Yvonne G

@mike taylor or @tortdad :

So I have this little, cheapy riding mower. When I bought it the battery wouldn't charge, so they gave me a different one, a Die Hard. If I'm remembering correctly, that was last summer. I bought a charger and charged the battery, and haven't had to put it on the charger since. Last week I went to mow and it was totally dead, so I hooked it up to the charger. The charger's light didn't come on and the needle was all the way up on full charged. So I thought the charger was bad and bought another one. Same thing - the light doesn't come on and the needle shows full charge. Looking at the charger's troubleshooting guide it tells me when this happens the battery is bad. What? It's practically new?

Does this sound reasonable to you? My son in law works out of town, but he said he'd come over this week-end and take the battery out so I can take it in to Sears and get another one (or maybe they can check the battery to see if it's really bad?)


----------



## mike taylor

Could have a bad cell in battery . Or you may just need to clean the post by removing the leads and cleaning to battery post . Most smart chargers detect bad batteries . Its possible it could be bad .


----------



## tortdad

They don't make batteries like they use to. My truck is only 2 years old and it left me started at Home Depot last weekend..... bad cell in the battery. 

Is your charger a "trickle charger"? If not you might want to get one, I always used them on my motorcycles and they work great. You plug them in when you're done mowing and it keeps a slow charge on your battery. They also zap the plates in the cells to make sure the bad stuff that forms on them fall off to the bottom of the battery.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> They don't make batteries like they use to. My truck is only 2 years old and it left me started at Home Depot last weekend..... bad cell in the battery.
> 
> Is your charger a "trickle charger"? If not you might want to get one, I always used them on my motorcycles and they work great. You plug them in when you're done mowing and it keeps a slow charge on your battery. They also zap the plates in the cells to make sure the bad stuff that forms on them fall off to the bottom of the battery.




My problem is the Harbor Freight store near me employs people that are as dumb about mechanical things as I am. I thought I had bought a trickle charger, but my s.I.l. just now told me that the instructions for my charger say to unplug the charger when battery is charged, so I may have harmed the battery leaving the charger on it. S.I.l. has his battery hooked up to the battery right now and my instructions are to disconnect it at 5p and try to start the mower, and call him. It's hell when the store clerks don't know their products.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> My problem is the Harbor Freight store near me employs people that are as dumb about mechanical things as I am. I thought I had bought a trickle charger, but my s.I.l. just now told me that the instructions for my charger say to unplug the charger when battery is charged, so I may have harmed the battery leaving the charger on it. S.I.l. has his battery hooked up to the battery right now and my instructions are to disconnect it at 5p and try to start the mower, and call him. It's hell when the store clerks don't know their products.


Harbor freight is also know for selling bottom of the barrel products, it's like the family dollar store of tools. Don't expect the items you get from them to last very long. Some of the stuff is great but a vast majority is just cheep.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've created and made my own problem. Back before my wreck I'd purchase large quantities of tortoise safe plant seeds. Well I've come across a 2 lb. bag of seeds and I've no idea what they are. No label for type, no planting information, nothing. I only know they are tortoise safe when grown. Any ideas? Here's a picture to help.


Yup. That's what I thought too. I'll experiment with planting at various depths and see what I might get in a month. Also I may run to a nursery with them for a guess. This should prove to be fun. Yay !!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've created and made my own problem. Back before my wreck I'd purchase large quantities of tortoise safe plant seeds. Well I've come across a 2 lb. bag of seeds and I've no idea what they are. No label for type, no planting information, nothing. I only know they are tortoise safe when grown. Any ideas? Here's a picture to help.
> View attachment 211589
> 
> Yup. That's what I thought too. I'll experiment with planting at various depths and see what I might get in a month. Also I may run to a nursery with them for a guess. This should prove to be fun. Yay !!!


You may have more luck going to a farm and feed store for identification.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Turtulas-Len said:


> You may have more luck going to a farm and feed store for identification.


Maybe. I'll give both a try.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening! Seeing some beautiful fireworks tonight on my way in.


----------



## mike taylor

They had fireworks at the car show this evening.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> They had fireworks at the car show this evening.


Aren't fireworks at car shows kinda standard, like fireworks at bullriding events ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> They had fireworks at the car show this evening.


Aren't fireworks at car shows kinda standard, like fireworks at bullriding events or football and Coors Original at my house, or budweiser distilled with rice in St. Paul, Misery.


----------



## Jacqui

I love fireworks, not the noisy ones, the beautiful ones.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> I love fireworks, not the noisy ones, the beautiful ones.


My cat Methos has found the best cat toy ever. A paper bag in a cardboard box. A great combination of his two favorite things.


Who needs all those fancy cat toys.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> My cat Methos has found the best cat toy ever. A paper bag in a cardboard box. A great combination of his two favorite things.
> View attachment 211605
> 
> Who needs all those fancy cat toys.



A handsome fellow he is. I enjoy watching cats making use of any box they find, especially the ones they can hardly fit in. I bring home paper grocery sacks every so often for mine.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Aren't fireworks at car shows kinda standard, like fireworks at bullriding events ?


No not really. This is the first one I've seen have them .


----------



## Jacqui

Raining here at work. Figure at home there hasn't been a drop.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did you see bright Venus, high in the eastern sky this morning?


----------



## Bee62

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've created and made my own problem. Back before my wreck I'd purchase large quantities of tortoise safe plant seeds. Well I've come across a 2 lb. bag of seeds and I've no idea what they are. No label for type, no planting information, nothing. I only know they are tortoise safe when grown. Any ideas? Here's a picture to help.
> View attachment 211589
> 
> Yup. That's what I thought too. I'll experiment with planting at various depths and see what I might get in a month. Also I may run to a nursery with them for a guess. This should prove to be fun. Yay !!!



Hi,

I don`t know what seeds you have, but I would try to plant it. 
Mostly all seeds like to be covered with few earth ( ground ? ) and this ground should be humid and warm. I think that`s all seeds want for growing.
Have a nice sunday.

Sabine


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did you see bright Venus, high in the eastern sky this morning?



Nopers, clouds here


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Trust me on this one…I love our air conditioner ! ! It's an oversized unit for a home 2-3 times larger than ours. Cold fast is good.
> Concerning Chelonia poop in your hair, I don't fancy you went out courting any menfolk before at the least brushing it out, right?



Now Ken, you know me. I am in NO way looking for a man. Well, maybe a man with a Harley .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Just today I helped pull five people out of a car crash on my way to the zoo .




You just did that so you could move their vehicle and you could be on your way....


----------



## Bee62

maggie3fan said:


> Now Ken, you know me. I am in NO way looking for a man. Well, maybe a man with a Harley .



Or a man who loves and keep torts ?


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> You just did that so you could move their vehicle and you could be on your way....


No they flipped behind us . lol Had to stop it's the right thing to do .


----------



## tortdad

I spent the past 3 weekends redoing the shower in my master bath. It had a leak in the wall the the floor drain leaked. The house is only 3 years old!!!! 

Anyways, my shower was just one of them cheap fiberglass inserts so I decided since I was needing to fix it anyways that I'd demo it out and make a bigger custom shower with tile. My wife picked a dark tile that I'm not too fond with be she loves it so that's all that matters. 

I raised the shower head, added a 3 way valve, put a rain head in the ceiling and a niche in the wall for a shampoo shelf. The 3 way valve lets my wife have just the shower head on, just the rain head or both at the same time if she wants. Whatever floats her boat 

I broke my back a while ago so jobs like this hurt like heck but it was nice to finely finish it today.


----------



## mike taylor

Well it looks like you did a better job than the builder did . There's only one thing to do now . Go up stairs and to the something to the other bathroom before you get water damages up there . hahahha


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I spent the past 3 weekends redoing the shower in my master bath. It had a leak in the wall the the floor drain leaked. The house is only 3 years old!!!!
> 
> Anyways, my shower was just one of them cheap fiberglass inserts so I decided since I was needing to fix it anyways that I'd demo it out and make a bigger custom shower with tile. My wife picked a dark tile that I'm not too fond with be she loves it so that's all that matters.
> 
> I raised the shower head, added a 3 way valve, put a rain head in the ceiling and a niche in the wall for a shampoo shelf. The 3 way valve lets my wife have just the shower head on, just the rain head or both at the same time if she wants. Whatever floats her boat
> 
> I broke my back a while ago so jobs like this hurt like heck but it was nice to finely finish it today.
> 
> View attachment 211680
> View attachment 211681
> View attachment 211682




Love it!!! Can you come to my house next?!?! You could visit your brother too


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Love it!!! Can you come to my house next?!?! You could visit your brother too



That's a plan!


----------



## Jacqui

I dislike holidays!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I dislike holidays!




Why? Over rated? You have to work?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Why? Over rated? You have to work?


 I work, plus everybody buys a ton of groceries


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I work, plus everybody buys a ton of groceries



Guilty!


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> I work, plus everybody buys a ton of groceries



We just drove 4 laps around the grocery store looking for a spot just to buy one thing. I finally jumped out and ran inside while the boyfriend drove circles. Insanity!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Well it looks like you did a better job than the builder did . There's only one thing to do now . Go up stairs and to the something to the other bathroom before you get water damages up there . hahahha





beautiful!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I dislike holidays!





Me too!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Everybody buys a ton of groceries


Im just proud to say that it's finally The 4th of July at WallyWorld!!!


----------



## MPRC

1am and the house is shaking from the red neck neighbors blowing up mortars. I think Ken just posted a pic of them above.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning


----------



## tortdad

MPRC said:


> 1am and the house is shaking from the red neck neighbors blowing up mortars. I think Ken just posted a pic of them above.


Ken is them, lol


----------



## tortdad

Morning


----------



## Jacqui

The tortoises are ready to celebrate


----------



## tortdad

Put some moonshine in one of them and I'm ready too


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Put some moonshine in one of them and I'm ready too



I'll need to card you first.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Guilty!



Shame on you lol


----------



## Jacqui

One of my first Rose of Sharon blooms of the year.


----------



## Jacqui

So empty on the roads this morning.


----------



## Jacqui

I haven't saw a jackrabbit for about a year, but this morning ended that. Such interesting animals.


----------



## Jacqui

Whatcha all doin' today?


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Whatcha all doin' today?


Working but I'll leave at lunch time


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> I'll need to card you first.


I have youngin' old enough to drink

My twin sons turn 23 on the 9th


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Whatcha all doin' today?



Finishing up mowing the back yard. Yesterday it bogged down the mower and made the belt smoke, so I had to mow it up on high. Today I'm going to rake up the cuttings, then mow it on the lowest setting. That'll teach me to let it go so long. But, in my defense, I had to wait for my s-i-l to check the battery, etc. So I get a new battery, he installs it, the mower works like a champ. I made two passes, it dies and won't start again. Out of gas! A couple days ago I went to use the line trimmer, made a couple passes and ran out of line. Had to order new spools from Amazon. So now I have line. I have gas. What's going to keep me from using either implement today?


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Finishing up mowing the back yard. Yesterday it bogged down the mower and made the belt smoke, so I had to mow it up on high. Today I'm going to rake up the cuttings, then mow it on the lowest setting. That'll teach me to let it go so long. But, in my defense, I had to wait for my s-i-l to check the battery, etc. So I get a new battery, he installs it, the mower works like a champ. I made two passes, it dies and won't start again. Out of gas! A couple days ago I went to use the line trimmer, made a couple passes and ran out of line. Had to order new spools from Amazon. So now I have line. I have gas. What's going to keep me from using either implement today?


Good ole fashioned giveashit, run out of that since it's a holiday


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## MPRC

tortdad said:


> Good ole fashioned giveashit, run out of that since it's a holiday



I was going to say something similar, it's a holiday, take it easy! 

The tiny town we moved to apparently has one of the biggest celebrations around here starting at 10am, parades, car shows, vendors, helicopters landing at the high school etc followed by some big booms tonight so we are going to take it easy and see what they have to offer.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MPRC said:


> The tiny town we moved to apparently and…


I'm Salem, where'd you move to? I done fergot if youse done told me.


----------



## mike taylor

We are cooking some bbq. Drinking some beer . Playing with tortoise enclosures . Yesterday the wife and I gave Hal a bath and boy was that a job . 150 pound sulcata get nasty . I wish they wouldn't poop where they sleep . Man his house stunk . Put him on a bucket and gave him a good scrub.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I have youngin' old enough to drink
> 
> My twin sons turn 23 on the 9th



Maybe I just wanna laugh at your picture.


----------



## MPRC

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm Salem, where'd you move to? I done fergot if youse done told me.


Starts with "H" and ends in "burg" - I haven't advertised it since I still have that jerkwad harassing me.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Finishing up mowing the back yard. Yesterday it bogged down the mower and made the belt smoke, so I had to mow it up on high. Today I'm going to rake up the cuttings, then mow it on the lowest setting. That'll teach me to let it go so long. But, in my defense, I had to wait for my s-i-l to check the battery, etc. So I get a new battery, he installs it, the mower works like a champ. I made two passes, it dies and won't start again. Out of gas! A couple days ago I went to use the line trimmer, made a couple passes and ran out of line. Had to order new spools from Amazon. So now I have line. I have gas. What's going to keep me from using either implement today?



"Want to" power


----------



## mike taylor

It's a holiday so no yard work woman ! Get you some wine and chill out on the porch.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MPRC said:


> Starts with "H" and ends in "burg" - I haven't advertised it since I still have that jerkwad harassing me.


Not much small town in that. Do you know Salem at all very well? I'm off State st. and Cordon rd. People tell me it has a small town feel, I'm still waiting to feel that. Silverton, closest town I had lived near had a population of about 9700 I think. Penny parking meters and all. That what I think of when I think of town.


----------



## mike taylor

A small town to me is when you have to drive for half an hour to get to a store or see other people .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> A small town to me is when you have to drive for half an hour to get to a store or see other people .


That's the boonies mike. What I think small town I think of where I was born, 1 street light on town. Houses that don't have driveways because 100 years ago nobody could afford a car.


----------



## mike taylor

That's how I would love to live . Why out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Good ole fashioned giveashit, run out of that since it's a holiday



So this a.m. I dumped out the dish pan of water after washing dishes and the water just sits in the sink. I had to call my s-i-l to come over on his holiday and snake the drain. My luck is started to take after @MPRC


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> It's a holiday so no yard work woman ! Get you some wine and chill out on the porch.



When you're retired, each day, week-end - holiday - whatever, is like the last. Today I used the line trimmer around the pond and in the walkway in front of the barn. I raked the back yard a little, but my back hurt, so I quit and came in here to the computer. I doubt I'll go back out. Steven and Irene are stopping by later this afternoon on their way home to San Jose from L.A. so I have to make sure the house is presentable.


----------



## mike taylor

Take it easy !


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Take it easy !



Right on, right on, right on!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> A small town to me is when you have to drive for half an hour to get to a store or see other people .



lol sorta like mine. Cats and dogs can sleep in the middle of the street.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> When you're retired, each day, week-end - holiday - whatever, is like the last. Today I used the line trimmer around the pond and in the walkway in front of the barn. I raked the back yard a little, but my back hurt, so I quit and came in here to the computer. I doubt I'll go back out. Steven and Irene are stopping by later this afternoon on their way home to San Jose from L.A. so I have to make sure the house is presentable.



Am jealous of your afternoon.


----------



## Jacqui

No tacos at work today.  Having to make do with a pulled pork sandwich.


----------



## MPRC

We've got 2500 people, but I'm guessing it's double that today. We've started day drinking in the front yard. Every time someone yells "There's a turtle" you have to take a sip, if someone says "Tortoise" you take a big chug and if anyone says "Redfoot" you have to finish your drink. I forsee an afternoon nap, I'm not a seasoned drinker. 

So far it's all been "Turtles" at least.


----------



## mike taylor

That sounds like a good drinking game.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> We've got 2500 people, but I'm guessing it's double that today. We've started day drinking in the front yard. Every time someone yells "There's a turtle" you have to take a sip, if someone says "Tortoise" you take a big chug and if anyone says "Redfoot" you have to finish your drink. I forsee an afternoon nap, I'm not a seasoned drinker.
> 
> So far it's all been "Turtles" at least.



*shakes head back and forth*


----------



## mike taylor

You need a bigger tortoise your beer is going to get hot . lol


----------



## MPRC

mike taylor said:


> You need a bigger tortoise your beer is going to get hot . lol



Beer? I have an iced fruity drink. It's vodka, Squirt, Limeade, ice and frozen cherry puree.


----------



## Momof4

Drinking beer at the fair getting ready to watch wrestling.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> So this a.m. I dumped out the dish pan of water after washing dishes and the water just sits in the sink. I had to call my s-i-l to come over on his holiday and snake the drain. My luck is started to take after @MPRC


Good SIL

My mom moved into her fiancé house a couple months ago. After work I went over there and replaced 2 kitchen light fixtures and swapped out an electric stove top for a gas one.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Am jealous of your afternoon.



As well you should be. He brought GIFTS!!!!!

But, poor STeven. . . he's so allergic to cat hair, and atm I have 2.5 cats in the house. He was SO uncomfortable!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> No tacos at work today.  Having to make do with a pulled pork sandwich.



Oh you poor, deprived thing!


----------



## mike taylor

So Yvonne has moved up to crazy cat lady .haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I have 2.5 cats in the house!


Yvonne, do you have the exploding aerial fireworks down there abouts? If so, how does Misty handle the noise? Poor Ava is just a wreck ! All her life she's heard gun fire from neighbors target shooting but here in town she's hearing very loud aerial fireworks some of which rattle the windows of the house. Today may be the 4th, but it's day 2 of explosive devices around here and I've been told by the neighbors to expect 2 more days at least. Poor Ava. I may have to contact the vet to get her some doggie-downers.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes. It gets very loud here starting on the first day of July. Thankfully Misty's not gun shy. The noise doesn't bother her at all.


----------



## MPRC

Has anyone seen my glasses? I'm not sure if I won or lost the drinking game, but I know I had a nice evening on the roof watching the fireworks and I don't have a headache today.


----------



## Yvonne G

I guess quite a few folks have the day off today. Usually in the a.m. when I take my garbage over to my daughter's garbage cans on Wednesdays, I have to sit at my corner quite a while waiting for my turn to get out onto the busy street. This a.m. there wasn't a car in sight in either direction.

I got a lot done today. I finished up mowing the back yard. I could only make one pass, then I had to turn it off and get down on my hands and knees and pull the cut grass out from under it (it was gumming up the works). But I finally got it all mowed and raked up. Then I drove the mower around to the pastures and mowed both of them, including the two horse paddocks. Before I put the mower away, I mowed the desert tortoise yard. By this time I was getting pretty tired of being outside, so I did a **** poor job of it. Then I got the leaf blower and blew off all the dead grass and dust from the mower and put it away, hooking it up to my new maintenance charger. I wish I had some of those car ramps where I could drive the front wheels up onto so I can see under the mower to clean out all the accumulated grass and gunk.

I got back into the house at 10a. Not bad for a morning's work. Now my back is killing me! Time to fix Misty's lunch, eat me some left-overs, and go sit in my recliner. I'll take a shower later. Now I have to veg out.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I guess quite a few folks have the day off today. Usually in the a.m. when I take my garbage over to my daughter's garbage cans on Wednesdays, I have to sit at my corner quite a while waiting for my turn to get out onto the busy street. This a.m. there wasn't a car in sight in either direction.
> 
> I got a lot done today. I finished up mowing the back yard. I could only make one pass, then I had to turn it off and get down on my hands and knees and pull the cut grass out from under it (it was gumming up the works). But I finally got it all mowed and raked up. Then I drove the mower around to the pastures and mowed both of them, including the two horse paddocks. Before I put the mower away, I mowed the desert tortoise yard. By this time I was getting pretty tired of being outside, so I did a **** poor job of it. Then I got the leaf blower and blew off all the dead grass and dust from the mower and put it away, hooking it up to my new maintenance charger. I wish I had some of those car ramps where I could drive the front wheels up onto so I can see under the mower to clean out all the accumulated grass and gunk.
> 
> I got back into the house at 10a. Not bad for a morning's work. Now my back is killing me! Time to fix Misty's lunch, eat me some left-overs, and go sit in my recliner. I'll take a shower later. Now I have to veg out.



Keep some geese and you have no more problems with high gras ......
You might think I am silly but I do it. Every spring I buy 4 geese and they mow my gras the whole summer long and in autumn they taste yummy .....


----------



## Yvonne G

Sounds like a winner, Sabine, but the back yard (where the grass gets the tallest) is where I have to put large sulcatas when they come in. I wouldn't want goose poop on that grass. Also, I really don't think I'd have the nerve to kill and dress them. I've never tasted goose. Pretty good, huh? Nope, I have to buy my meat and poultry already packaged up where someone else has done the dirty work, and I don't think about it, I just cook and eat!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Sounds like a winner, Sabine, but the back yard (where the grass gets the tallest) is where I have to put large sulcatas when they come in. I wouldn't want goose poop on that grass. Also, I really don't think I'd have the nerve to kill and dress them. I've never tasted goose. Pretty good, huh? Nope, I have to buy my meat and poultry already packaged up where someone else has done the dirty work, and I don't think about it, I just cook and eat!



No, goose poop on tortoises grass is not good, you are right.
Goose taste good. My goose are living a free life on my property with much grass and water to bath until the day ...
I do it, but I don`t like it ! It must be done quick and make it easy for them.
But they have had a good life before they have to die.
No antibiotics, no food they don`t want to eat. They are healthy and so is the meat. In Germany people eat goose in autumn and winter. It is a tradition to eat goose on christmas eve.


----------



## tortdad

Bee62 said:


> No, goose poop on tortoises grass is not good, you are right.
> Goose taste good. My goose are living a free life on my property with much grass and water to bath until the day ...
> I do it, but I don`t like it ! It must be done quick and make it easy for them.
> But they have had a good life before they have to die.
> No antibiotics, no food they don`t want to eat. They are healthy and so is the meat. In Germany people eat goose in autumn and winter. It is a tradition to eat goose on christmas eve.


So That's where we picked up the tradition of eating goose on Christmas Eve..... I always wondered why that was the only time growing up we would eat goose. We lived in Germany for 3 years but I was just 1 when we moved there and 4 when we moved away.


----------



## Bee62

tortdad said:


> So That's where we picked up the tradition of eating goose on Christmas Eve..... I always wondered why that was the only time growing up we would eat goose. We lived in Germany for 3 years but I was just 1 when we moved there and 4 when we moved away.



Where do you lived in Germany ? It is funny that you have picked up the tradition of eating goose because you had been a little child when you lived in Germany.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Keep some geese and you have no more problems with high gras ......
> You might think I am silly but I do it. Every spring I buy 4 geese and they mow my gras the whole summer long and in autumn they taste yummy .....


I've Hurd male geese are very protective. I've thought about getting some to protect the torts .


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I've Hurd male geese are very protective. I've thought about getting some to protect the torts .



Male geese are very watchful and protective and courageous. They will report anyone or anything that doesn`t belong to your property. Like a dog they will make loud noise and will go forward to bite the "stranger". 
But they should not be kept in the same space with totoises because the geese can bite and harm tortoises seriously.
When you can keep them seperated from your torts it will work. What predators do you have : fox, wolf or coyote ? They all can easily kill the geese. Geese need a little stable for the night.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Stray cats , male geese wouldn't hurt them as much as my BB gun but I think they would move on !


----------



## Momof4

@mike taylor 

Mike will you show me a few pics of your turtle pond? I'm thinking of moving and upgrading my 150 to 300 gallon.


----------



## mike taylor

You ask you shall receive


----------



## tortdad

Bee62 said:


> Where do you lived in Germany ? It is funny that you have picked up the tradition of eating goose because you had been a little child when you lived in Germany.


We lived in Munich from 1980-83

We are goose, or duck depending on availability, every Christmas even for like the next 10 years after moving back to the states. For some reason we just stopped doing it when I was a teenager. At least now I know where my parents picked that tradition up from.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MPRC said:


> Has anyone seen my glasses? I'm not sure if I won or lost the drinking game, but I know I had a nice evening on the roof watching the fireworks and I don't have a headache today.





Glasses? No. Video of you getting off the roof, YES ! Everyone there filmed that.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Has anyone seen my glasses? I'm not sure if I won or lost the drinking game, but I know I had a nice evening on the roof watching the fireworks and I don't have a headache today.



Nopers


----------



## Jacqui

Bee62 said:


> Male geese are very watchful and protective and courageous. They will report anyone or anything that doesn`t belong to your property. Like a dog they will make loud noise and will go forward to bite the "stranger".
> But they should not be kept in the same space with totoises because the geese can bite and harm tortoises seriously.
> When you can keep them seperated from your torts it will work. What predators do you have : fox, wolf or coyote ? They all can easily kill the geese. Geese need a little stable for the night.



I agree geese are good "watchdogs", but they **** everywhere.


----------



## Jacqui

Bee62 said:


> Keep some geese and you have no more problems with high gras ......
> You might think I am silly but I do it. Every spring I buy 4 geese and they mow my gras the whole summer long and in autumn they taste yummy .....



I still had to mow, when we had ours.


----------



## Bee62

Jacqui said:


> I still had to mow, when we had ours.



It is possible that you have had too much grass and too less geese ?


----------



## Bee62

tortdad said:


> We lived in Munich from 1980-83
> 
> We are goose, or duck depending on availability, every Christmas even for like the next 10 years after moving back to the states. For some reason we just stopped doing it when I was a teenager. At least now I know where my parents picked that tradition up from.



That is a yummy tradition to eat goose or duck, but I thought in America all people ( who have the money ) eat a biiiiig turkey  at christmas eve.


----------



## tortdad

Bee62 said:


> That is a yummy tradition to eat goose or duck, but I thought in America all people ( who have the money ) eat a biiiiig turkey  at christmas eve.


Goose is hard to find around here as it's not very popular. I asked my mom why we stoped eating it and she said because the butcher we got ours from died. You can't go to the store and get goose so you raise your own (which we never do) or order one from a butcher shop.


----------



## Bee62

tortdad said:


> Goose is hard to find around here as it's not very popular. I asked my mom why we stoped eating it and she said because the butcher we got ours from died. You can't go to the store and get goose so you raise your own (which we never do) or order one from a butcher shop.



*Yeah !* I`ll come to America ( where I can easily raise my sulcatas, better than in Germany ! ) and I will breed and sell geese ! That`s a very good idea for my new business in America !
I can`t understand why geese are so rare in America. They are so easy to breed and to keep. You only need a stable, grass, water and some wheat and oats for them.


----------



## tortdad

Bee62 said:


> *Yeah !* I`ll come to America ( where I can easily raise my sulcatas, better than in Germany ! ) and I will breed and sell geese ! That`s a very good idea for my new business in America !
> I can`t understand why geese are so rare in America. They are so easy to breed and to keep. You only need a stable, grass, water and some wheat and oats for them.


 
It's just not a popular food item over here. The majority of Americans will probably go there entire life with never eating a goose. You can find it in Asian and German restaurants and if you ask a butcher you can get one. Plenty of people hunt geese and duck when it's in season but it's not sold at grocery stores so the bulk of Americans just don't know what there missing.


----------



## Jacqui

Bee62 said:


> That is a yummy tradition to eat goose or duck, but I thought in America all people ( who have the money ) eat a biiiiig turkey  at christmas eve.



We have ours on Christmas and Thanksgiving. Nothing special for Christmas eve.


----------



## Jacqui

I am not a big fan of goose and duck meat myself.


----------



## mike taylor

I've killed geese and duck . Tried to eat it . Nope not for me . I've tried 850 ways and still nope . Now quail and doves are delicious!


----------



## MPRC

My goose eating experiences span the spectrum from wild hunted goose that tastes wild and gamey to fancy 5 star resturant goose that tastes like a dark greasy chicken. I come from a massive family (with some German influence) so Christmas usually involved a goose, a ham, a prime rib and sometimes additional big hunks of random meat and every side dish you can imagine. All served buffet style because there's no way to seat and serve everyone.


----------



## Bee62

mike taylor said:


> I've killed geese and duck . Tried to eat it . Nope not for me . I've tried 850 ways and still nope . Now quail and doves are delicious!



I think the taste of wild geese and ducks is different from them that you keep in capture. Even the breed is another as the wild ones. Geese in capture are very young when you eat them, not a year old. The meat is "young". Mayby that makes a difference in taste.


----------



## mike taylor

When you build rat rods this happens to the sitting area behind the garage .I need to clean this up and finish this motor .


----------



## MPRC

I have definitely come home to find all but the engine block INSIDE my house. Nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## mike taylor

Hahahahaha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 212003


Nice Newt. Have you seen the pictures of my baby leopard tortoise I got from Jodie here on the forum?


----------



## mike taylor

Newt why you flipping your tortoise? They don't like it . hahaha


----------



## Jacqui

Happy birthday Yvonne!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Hahahahaha


 Feels like I'm liven' in Texas lately. With today counted, thems that get paid even when their guesses are wrong 50% of the time, say it's been 21 consecutive days of no rain and they're guessing that will easily change to 27-28 days from what they're guessing. 
Heckfire, over a month of no rain I might end up having to bathe here in the house with warm water even. Very strange idea, I'll tell you what. I'll be asking fer help with plenty of newbie questions when and if that thar day comes to pass.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Happy birthday Yvonne!



Thank you!


----------



## Bee62

@Yvonne G 
Happy Birthday from me too !


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> @Yvonne G
> Happy Birthday from me too !



Thank you. . . it was a pretty nice day.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne as I age I find its a good day when I don't wake up in pain from my crazy youth.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Yvonne as I age I find its a good day when I don't wake up in pain from my crazy youth.


 You're lucky you have those types of days. For me, my typical day starts with me confirming that yes, I have woken still breathing. Ahh that's always a great feeling!!!
Some day, Mike, while gas prices continue to be lowish, perhaps Rochell and I will make a road trip to Texas in my Crown Vickie specifically to visit you and yours and even your tortoises. Heck, I've got me 3 full blooded sisters and plenty of family on the way that would be very happy to see me and meet my honey they've heard so much of.


----------



## mike taylor

Ken that's one hell of a drive but an awesome road trip . Haha This is what we did to a crown vic. You see the Vick under there . Hahaha


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yvonne as I age I find its a good day when I don't wake up in pain from my crazy youth.



for me, it's just the waking up part


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Got the meds for my three baby kittens, now to give it to them. 

My youngest is suppose to come down and dig holes for me to plant, but ground is like cement. That's even after running the hose on it. I am thinking there is a reason most of my planting is done later in the year.

Going to be upper 90s next two days, then triple digits for three, back to upper 90s again.


----------



## mike taylor

Lunch time for the tortoises. A mix of greens ,Hibiscus leaves, and bell peppers .


----------



## mike taylor

Would you looky here I'm getting free bananas this year!


----------



## mike taylor

While being Excited about the bananas my redfoot Reggie decided to try to bite me . And I just fed her .


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! Got the meds for my three baby kittens, now to give it to them.
> 
> My youngest is suppose to come down and dig holes for me to plant, but ground is like cement. That's even after running the hose on it. I am thinking there is a reason most of my planting is done later in the year.
> 
> Going to be upper 90s next two days, then triple digits for three, back to upper 90s again.



This seems like an extra warm summer all across the country. Stay cool and try to not over do it.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> While being Excited about the bananas my redfoot Reggie decided to try to bite me . And I just fed her .



We always kid about being the food god/goddess, but I'm willing to bet that in the tortoises' eyes we're actually the food.


----------



## mike taylor

I do think you're right on that .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> While being Excited about the bananas my redfoot Reggie decided to try to bite me . And I just fed her .



She needs more protein in her diet


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> We always kid about being the food god/goddess, but I'm willing to bet that in the tortoises' eyes we're actually the food.



well they do eat crap


----------



## mike taylor

That's not nice Jax.


----------



## tortdad

They saw your beard and said there's no way this old fella is still alive, let's eat em'


----------



## mike taylor

Hahaha maybe so


----------



## Turtulas-Len

What do you think about this fabric on a golf cart ?

This is the backseat back rest, that's all I've done.


----------



## tortdad

I like it


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> That's not nice Jax.



No, but true.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening folks!


----------



## MPRC

Greetings from Newport Oregon!


----------



## Momof4

Turtulas-Len said:


> What do you think about this fabric on a golf cart ?
> View attachment 212132
> This is the backseat back rest, that's all I've done.




We are actually picking up our friends golf cart for a camping trip today. It's pretty cool. I'll share pics later today. 
Maybe you will get ideas.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Golf carts are street legal here and during the summer months sometimes the best form of transportation, usually something going on that bring the tourist in along with the extra traffic and the carts can go places where cars can't. Here's mine it's a 2000 Yamaha, gas powered that we bought in 2005. I upgraded the clutch so I can go uphill from a stop without needing a running start.


----------



## Momof4

Here it is. I don't know anything about it, but I like it! We'll just drive it around the campground.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I like the looks of it, a neat paint job.That one like mine probably has never been near a golf course or carried a golf bag.


----------



## Momof4

Turtulas-Len said:


> I like the looks of it, a neat paint job.That one like mine probably has never been near a golf course or carried a golf bag.


It was painted by another friend and it matched his COE at the time. 

Have fun with yours!!


----------



## MPRC

Oregon Coast


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> Oregon Coast
> View attachment 212229




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

I wanted to share some of my blooms!


----------



## Yvonne G

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> I wanted to share some of my blooms!



Beautiful!!


----------



## tortdad

Looks like expensive tortoise food


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Lol....


----------



## Jacqui

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> I wanted to share some of my blooms!



love the third one!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Is everyone gettin all ready fer that thar Amazon Christmas in July sale? Heck, I filled my shopping basket with very specific to Cowboy items that maybe they'll send my way.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> I wanted to share some of my blooms!


Most look like bulb flowers. You're not figuring on tortoise feeding these are you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is everyone gettin all ready fer that thar Amazon Christmas in July sale? Heck, I filled my shopping basket with very specific to Cowboy items that maybe they'll send my way.


It starts tonight youknow, right? 6:00 pm.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Actually most of them are Hybrid Daylilly's, and then there are a couple of Orientrupet Lilly's. No, they're not food


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

So...most aren't bulbs at all


----------



## mike taylor

My little fatty. I don't get to see her much . Seen her sitting on the log and snatched her up . Man she's fat.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

She's so cute!! What kind of turtle?


----------



## mike taylor

She eats everything I give her apparently ! She will be a big momma someday !


----------



## tortdad

She's getting big Mike, can't wait to see her in a few years


----------



## mike taylor

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> She's so cute!! What kind of turtle?


Snapping turtle . One of my favorite species . They are vicious killers . To see them eat is crazy .


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> She's getting big Mike, can't wait to see her in a few years


She's not getting bigger just fat . Hahaha I'm hoping she hits the 80 lbs monster I know she can be . Lol


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Wow!!


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

I didn't realize that Al the pics I posted are of just a few of my Daylilly's


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> Morning!
> View attachment 212364


Trash Panda!


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Trash Panda!



Yep, a moonlight powered yard ornament.


----------



## bouaboua

MPRC said:


> Trash Panda!


Hahahaha~~


----------



## mike taylor

Tortoise killer !


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

All together horrid little beasts!!


----------



## Jacqui

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> All together horrid little beasts!!



but so cute and adorable


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Tortoise killer !



some are


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> but so cute and adorable



And then this pops up on my Facebook, the little bandits are everywhere! 

http://thechive.com/2017/07/07/trash-pandas-are-as-ornery-as-they-are-adorable-16-gifs/


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> And then this pops up on my Facebook, the little bandits are everywhere!
> 
> http://thechive.com/2017/07/07/trash-pandas-are-as-ornery-as-they-are-adorable-16-gifs/



lol


----------



## Jacqui

6 pm and the temp keeps climbing higher..


----------



## Yvonne G

@bouaboua - Too bad you didn't come this week instead of last. The peaches are ripe enough to pick.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> @bouaboua - Too bad you didn't come this week instead of last. The peaches are ripe enough to pick.



My friend gave me peaches the other day so I diced them up, sprinkled with butter, brown sugar and cinnamon. Put in the micro under a minute and top with whipped cream! Yummy!!


----------



## Momof4

I'm kind of excited because my baby girl and I are having our first girls weekend at Disneyland!! 
She's not wild about the bigger rides but said she wanted to try them this trip! 
We won't do Space Mountain that's for sure!


----------



## Yvonne G

... and please! no "its a small world." That song gets stuck in my head for days!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yesterday I mailed a yearling three toe to my grand daughter in New Jersey. She called me this a.m. to say "Humphrey" arrived ok and is alert and looking good. Not hiding inside his shell, and even ate a bit. It's always a relief when they get to their destination ok. Here he is getting his first New Jersey soak:


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday I mailed a yearling three toe to my grand daughter in New Jersey. She called me this a.m. to say "Humphrey" arrived ok and is alert and looking good. Not hiding inside his shell, and even ate a bit. It's always a relief when they get to their destination ok. Here he is getting his first New Jersey soak:
> 
> View attachment 212480




He is so stinking cute!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Hi! *waves*


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> @bouaboua - Too bad you didn't come this week instead of last. The peaches are ripe enough to pick.


Hahahaha~~Thanks my Lady, It is the thought that counts and it is sweeter than the peaches. 

I'm getting that two missing screws to you soon so you can put up other two lights.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! !


----------



## Jacqui

A nice rain (plus 2 inches) last night here at work. I figure at home we got just enough to make the day very humid to go with the hot.


----------



## tortdad

Yeah it's super crazy mega horribly insane humid today. I'm not a happy camper right now


----------



## MPRC

Just curious, is the TFO group on Facebook active? I've sent a request to join more than once and I've gotten nothing. I don't want to miss out!


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> Just curious, is the TFO group on Facebook active? I've sent a request to join more than once and I've gotten nothing. I don't want to miss out!




I don't think you're missing much on there. The last post was Saturday and before that was June 25. 
I don't I've every posted on it.


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> I don't think you're missing much on there. The last post was Saturday and before that was June 25.
> I don't I've every posted on it.



Thanks, with the outages that happen here I'd like to be a member there, but c'est la vie, maybe I look like a sketchy character and they don't want to let me in.


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> Just curious, is the TFO group on Facebook active? I've sent a request to join more than once and I've gotten nothing. I don't want to miss out!



No, not active at all.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> Actually most of them are Hybrid Daylilly's, and then there are a couple of Orientrupet Lilly's. No, they're not food



I have numerous Sulcata and a couple of other grazing species. They love the day lillies. The Asiatic lily is toxic. But I've been feeding my group Day Lilly's for years without any trouble.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> Actually most of them are Hybrid Daylilly's, and then there are a couple of Orientrupet Lilly's. No, they're not food



Well, then I sure don't know why my group are still alive, they've been eating Day lillys I grow for them, for years. And in the summer they clean up 4 large Daylily bushes. So if they can be food for all of my tortoises without any damage, all these years, I'm sure others can too.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Well, then I sure don't know why my group are still alive, they've been eating Day lillys I grow for them, for years. And in the summer they clean up 4 large Daylily bushes. So if they can be food for all of my tortoises without any damage, all these years, I'm sure others can too.



Maggie - maybe the hybrids are of the asiatic variety.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Until you have to free the babies from the insulation under your home.....lolol


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Daylilly's are tortoise approved, just not any other Lilly.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Asiatic are a completely different plant..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Because it's Oregon. Enjoy. 

http://wkrg.com/2017/07/13/truck-overturns-spills-eels-all-over-highway-in-oregon/amp/


----------



## Yvonne G

Ew!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Ew!


And now you know why NOT to order "Hagfish" in a Korean restaurant even if it sounds appetizing. By the way, they're also called "Snot eels" up here from fishermen because of the slime they produce when stressed,(like when the truck they're in overtures dumping them on cars=stress).


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Because it's Oregon. Enjoy.
> 
> http://wkrg.com/2017/07/13/truck-overturns-spills-eels-all-over-highway-in-oregon/amp/


dang


----------



## Jacqui

Supper at a new Mexican place with three of my brats and two of their guys.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Supper at a new Mexican place with three of my brats and two of their guys.



I bought hot dogs and buns at the store today, so that's what I ate. Probably the same thing again tomorrow.


----------



## MPRC

I made crockpot pork loin with garlic potatoes and carrots and added crumbled bacon to the top. Not my most health conscious meal, but it was delightful. Tonight will likely be Orange Chicken or a grilled chicken salad.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Because it's Oregon. Enjoy.
> 
> http://wkrg.com/2017/07/13/truck-overturns-spills-eels-all-over-highway-in-oregon/amp/


Where is P.E.T.A.? Them slimy fish are animals to ! Hahaha Scoop them up with your tractor please . Hahaha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The 911 recordings they're playing on the news are entertaining by themselves.


----------



## mike taylor

I'd bet if I watched what they make up for news .


----------



## MPRC

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Because it's Oregon. Enjoy.
> 
> http://wkrg.com/2017/07/13/truck-overturns-spills-eels-all-over-highway-in-oregon/amp/



I drove that stretch last weekend after a wedding in Siletz. No hag fish to be seen.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I bought hot dogs and buns at the store today, so that's what I ate. Probably the same thing again tomorrow.



I was hungry for hot dogs. Finally broke down Monday I think it was and got a couple 79 centers from Burger King. They were pretty good.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> I made crockpot pork loin with garlic potatoes and carrots and added crumbled bacon to the top. Not my most health conscious meal, but it was delightful. Tonight will likely be Orange Chicken or a grilled chicken salad.


sounds kinda good.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I was hungry for hit dogs. Finally broke down Monday I think it was and got a couple 79 centers from Burger King. They were pretty good.



My favorite fast food hot dog is the Weinersnitzel mustard dog. I've not tried Burger King's, however, they're on sale right now, and the commercial makes me want to violate my once-a-week-into-town law and make a special trip.

But the dogs I ate yesterday (and today) were store bought and home cooked. I buy the Hebrew National brand. That's a pretty darned good dog.


----------



## mike taylor

Hot dogs is food you feed people when you want them to go away . You know cheap birthday party foods . Feed people them they get heartburn. They start asking for Tums . You say you don't have any . The next thing you know everybody's gone with their loud mouth kids . You're sitting back smiling because you ate the last tum.haha


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Hot dogs is food you feed people when you want them to go away . You know cheap birthday party foods . Feed people them they get heartburn. They start asking for Tums . You say you don't have any . The next thing you know everybody's gone with their loud mouth kids . You're sitting back smiling because you ate the last tum.haha



I don't get heartburn from them.  Guess you would be stuck with me.


----------



## MPRC

I've never experienced heartburn, strange, huh?
I got the lamest of the super powers.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And now you know why NOT to order "Hagfish" in a Korean restaurant even if it sounds appetizing. By the way, they're also called "Snot eels" up here from fishermen because of the slime they produce when stressed,(like when the truck they're in overtures dumping them on cars=stress).


That is absolutely disgusting. I can guarantee I will never order that in a restaurant. I bet it wasn't much fun trying to clean that up off the highway.


----------



## MPRC

leigti said:


> That is absolutely disgusting. I can guarantee I will never order that in a restaurant. I bet it wasn't much fun trying to clean that up off the highway.



On the flip side, if you are ever offered grilled sea cucumber try it! It looks horrid when it is alive (as do most creatures that have interchangeable mouth/butt holes) but tastes like bacon when it's pan fried or grilled. add a little unagi sauce and it's sooo good.


----------



## Jacqui

Good Sunday morning to ya!


----------



## Jacqui

Eight hours and counting til I should be having breakfast with Jeff at my favorite truckstop.


----------



## Jacqui

Feeling all squeaky clean.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## tortdad

Morning


----------



## mike taylor

Found a wild snapping turtle . She is just waiting on something to swim by so she can have a snack.


----------



## tortdad

I can hear the jaws theme song playing in my head as I look at the pics


----------



## MPRC

I stayed up late hoping to catch the northern lights, but last night was a bust.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> I stayed up late hoping to catch the northern lights, but last night was a bust.



Something I dream of seeing.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Good afternoon all.......


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Good afternoon all.......



*waves* Hi!!


----------



## mike taylor

Got home to feed the fish and turtles .


----------



## Jacqui

It's raining!!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Got home to feed the fish and turtles .



I was growing some of those hyacinth for my turtles, but the coon family snacked on them first.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Love this little girl's stare.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> I was growing some of those hyacinth for my turtles, but the coon family snacked on them first.


That stuff grows so fast . By the weekend I'll have to pull half of it out .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> That stuff grows so fast . By the weekend I'll have to pull half of it out .



I don't think the coons left anything to grow.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Love this little girl's stare.
> View attachment 212984



What a cute little kitty!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

If raised from a youngster coons can make great pets,


----------



## Yvonne G

It's too bad they tear up turtles, because I just love them. I'd love to have one as a pet, but no dice here.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I kill every wild one I can. But the one in pic the was something special I had him for years.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's too bad they tear up turtles, because I just love them. I'd love to have one as a pet, but no dice here.



Ditto.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> I kill every wild one I can. But the one in pic the was something special I had him for years.



I can't even do more then chase them or I feel guilty. Had two youngsters pened against the fence and one started "crying". Talk about feeling mean and guilty.


----------



## Jacqui

It's so hot here, people are pouring coffee on themselves to cool off.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> I can't even do more then chase them or I feel guilty. Had two youngsters pened against the fence and one started "crying". Talk about feeling mean and guilty.


Get one of those fancy rapid fire paint ball guns and load it with different color ammo and colorize them, most likely if you can hit them they wont come back.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Get one of those fancy rapid fire paint ball guns and load it with different color ammo and colorize them, most likely if you can hit them they wont come back.



lol I was thinking a strong water gun.


----------



## Jacqui

My coon story of the week was going out at midnight, to see if I could chase off the two who come to the backyard. Never actually saw them that night, but think I heard them.

So I finally gave up, came around to the front of the house, opened my gate and there were four young coons. Two escaped stage right, but two went left. Threw a can and got one, as they went right. The two to the left backed up to the fence and huddled there with one "crying". I felt so bad. Ended up just yelling at them and hitting the fence further left of them, until they too took off to the right.


----------



## mike taylor

I just kill them. But I know you will not . So buy you some live traps from tractor supply. Trap them and take them far far away .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I just kill them. But I know you will not . So buy you some live traps from tractor supply. Trap them and take them far far away .



I have a person in the area who would do that. I want to be sure everybody is old enough to be on their own. Plus hate thinking about breaking up a family unit.


----------



## Jacqui

Beautiful sliver of moon tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning everybody!


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> My coon story of the week was going out at midnight, to see if I could chase off the two who come to the backyard. Never actually saw them that night, but think I heard them.
> 
> So I finally gave up, came around to the front of the house, opened my gate and there were four young coons. Two escaped stage right, but two went left. Threw a can and got one, as they went right. The two to the left backed up to the fence and huddled there with one "crying". I felt so bad. Ended up just yelling at them and hitting the fence further left of them, until they too took off to the right.


Sucker!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Sucker!


big time


----------



## MPRC

I rarely get bug bites but I have one on my thumb between my first and second knuckle and I'm about to just cut my hand off.


----------



## Yvonne G

This version of "Pretend Chat" has 99,615 posts. Let's do something for the 100,000th post and who it is. I don't mind donating some sort of little prize and donating the postage to mail it to the winner. Give me some suggestions.

We can keep track of who it is by the tiny, little number just next to the "like" "reply" buttons. For example, MPRC's post right above mine here was the 99,616 post.

Play fair. Don't post any way you haven't already been posting. No bombing.


----------



## MPRC

What about a small gift card? Amazon, Home Depot, one of the many reptile supply websites, etc.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I would like to receive something like that, however, chatters are from all over the world and many stores are not local to them. . . maybe the Amazon thing is a good idea.


----------



## MPRC

That's why I was trying to think of things that can be used online. My first thought was a coffee card and then I remembered that may not be useful everywhere. My next thought was some seeds for tortoise edible plants, but again I knew some counties wont let you import them. Darn global complications!


----------



## Yvonne G

Dang! I was talking to my sister on the phone as I turned off the computer just now, and felt a eyelash or something in my eye, so I reached up and rubbed my eye, and now it's burning like crazy! I must've had something toxic on my fingers.

Anyway. . . the reason I turned the computer back on just now, while I was talking to Maggie I walked over to the incubators and opened a lid. SURPRISE! More leopards are hatching!




William has a trip planned to come get the 13 that hatched a couple weeks ago, now he has more to take home with him!


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> That's why I was trying to think of things that can be used online. My first thought was a coffee card and then I remembered that may not be useful everywhere. My next thought was some seeds for tortoise edible plants, but again I knew some counties wont let you import them. Darn global complications!




O-o-o-o I like that idea too. I bought a packet of Mediterranean tortoise type seeds online last year. I'l go see if that site still sells them. Thanks for that idea.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, the prize for the 100,000th post here in the chat room is 1 small packet each:

Tortoise Forage Blend
White clover
Tortoise Food Mix
Russian Tortoise Forage Blend

I have an Amazon Visa card and when I use it on Amazon for my shopping, I get rewards points. Turns out my rewards points covered the cost of this order, so it's a freebie for me!!

Even if the winner doesn't have an outside area to plant in, they can always plant in kitty litter trays. Many members do that.


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> I have an Amazon Visa card and when I use it on Amazon for my shopping, I get rewards points. Turns out my rewards points covered the cost of this order, so it's a freebie for me!!



I just paid $20 for a $200 gas powered weed whacker thanks to a sale and having a TON of Sears points.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> This version of "Pretend Chat" has 99,615 posts. Let's do something for the 100,000th post and who it is. I don't mind donating some sort of little prize and donating the postage to mail it to the winner. Give me some suggestions.
> 
> We can keep track of who it is by the tiny, little number just next to the "like" "reply" buttons. For example, MPRC's post right above mine here was the 99,616 post.
> 
> Play fair. Don't post any way you haven't already been posting. No bombing.



I don't see that number, no fair


----------



## Jacqui

My new ***** willow tree...



This is a sick little feral I am working with.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning on what here will be another 100 plus day


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> My new ***** willow tree...
> View attachment 213216
> View attachment 213217
> 
> This is a sick little feral I am working with.


Cute kitty, good luck with it's health. I really like the fence in the background, You don't see old fencing like that anymore around here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> My new ***** willow tree...
> View attachment 213216
> View attachment 213217
> 
> This is a sick little feral I am working with.



Your strays are always so colorful. All I get are the normal run of the mill colors.


----------



## Yvonne G

This really puts a crimp in my style. . . I went out to start my truck to go on my normal Friday errands and all it does is click. Dang it! I checked and I hadn't left any door open, or lights on, etc. so I s'pose this means I need a new battery. AAA is coming to give me a jump, then I'll head over to Sears for a new Diehard. That means I'll be doing my errands this afternoon in the heat. Maybe I'll wait and do them tomorrow. Sheesh!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

A couple of years ago my battery went dead ! I called AAA for a jump ! They offered to sell me a new batt for $171.00 . I said no thank you ! Thinking I could get one cheaper else where . So I went to pep boys looking for a $29.95 batt ! Pep boys gave me adeal that deal was ----- $171. 00 ! So this year when my wife's batt went dead --- I told her just buy it from AAA !


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> A couple of years ago my battery went dead ! I called AAA for a jump ! They offered to sell me a new batt for $171.00 . I said no thank you ! Thinking I could get one cheaper else where . So I went to pep boys looking for a $29.95 batt ! Pep boys gave me adeal that deal was ----- $171. 00 ! So this year when my wife's batt went dead --- I told her just buy it from AAA !



I'm so impressed!!!!! My driveway is tight. It's ok for me because I'm backing out of the garage and this gives me more turning around room. So when the AAA guy came backing up the hill of my driveway and stopped about 75' from the garage I wondered if he had jumper cables long enough to reach the front of the truck. But he pulls out this little gizmo about the size of a cell phone, pops the hood and attaches it to my battery, tells me to start her up. Which I did, and it did!!! The thing even charges laptops and cell phones. Modern technology! Come to find out, my old battery was installed in my truck in '06 by AAA. But I'm a fan of Sears Diehard batteries, so that's where I headed - to the tune of $175!


----------



## Yvonne G

Now you folks are probably not going to believe me, but I swear it's true.

Today was my 'waiting' day. . . a day to work on being patient:

I waited 45 minutes for the AAA guy to give me a jump.

I waited 2 and a half hours for Sears to install the battery in my truck. (See sub note 1)

I waited over an hour for Me 'n Ed's to make a medium thick crust pizza. (See sub note 2)

#1 - I read all the magazines in Sears' automotive's waiting room, and when I started to feel like I was melding with the chair (a little over 2 hours), I got up and wandered out into the sales room to do some exciting window shopping, looking at batteries and tires and such. As I passed the front window I see my truck out in the parking lot, and I hear a voice behind me across the room, hollering, "Your truck is ready. They called your number a while ago." ??? My "number", when called, rings in my bedroom, at my house. Sheesh.

#2 - So, by this time being pretty darned hungry and having craved pizza for a couple of weeks, I decided to swing by Me 'n Ed's on the way home. I placed my order and was told it would be about 20 minutes. This is a very big shopping center and I decided to pass some of that time walking around the perimeter of the parking lot. Then I went back inside and commenced to wait, sitting on a very hard, slatted wood bench. . . and wait. . . and wait. When the clock on my new cell phone reached the 30 minute mark I went up to the counter and asked if they called my name and I didn't hear. After looking for my order, the manager tells me there was a mix up and my ticket got tossed, but ". . . I'll reimburse your $$ and we'll get started right away on your pizza." While I was waiting, he told me if I come back another day there will be a credit there waiting for me for another medium, thick crust combination pizza. So even though I had to wait over an hour for a crummy pizza, at least it only cost time, no money.

So now, since this is a "waiting" day, I'm sitting here in my recliner waiting for sleep/nap to overtake me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I don't see that number, no fair


Your post was #99625


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> This version of "Pretend Chat" has 99,615 posts. Let's do something for the 100,000th post and who it is. I don't mind donating some sort of little prize and donating the postage to mail it to the winner. Give me some suggestions.
> 
> We can keep track of who it is by the tiny, little number just next to the "like" "reply" buttons. For example, MPRC's post right above mine here was the 99,616 post.
> 
> Play fair. Don't post any way you haven't already been posting. No bombing.



So I should start posting erratically now so its less obvious in 350 posts?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> So I should start posting erratically now so its less obvious in 350 posts?


Smart a##. There are no rules, but let your conscience be your guide.


----------



## MPRC

I'm just curious how far past the magic number we will be before we remember there's a prize.


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> I'm just curious how far past the magic number we will be before we remember there's a prize.



Well, hopefully most will forget so we don't have a lot of single word posts or only smiley face posts. Between the two of us we should be able to keep track of it.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> Well, hopefully most will forget so we don't have a lot of single word posts or only smiley face posts. Between the two of us we should be able to keep track of it.


Or pics


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Smart a##. There are no rules, but let your conscience be your guide.



I misplaced mine years ago.


----------



## Jacqui

It's been so hot, even the kittens melted...


----------



## MPRC

Headed out to photograph an elopement here today - I can't wait!


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Headed out to photograph an elopement here today - I can't wait!



Elopers have pictures taken?


----------



## Jacqui

I blame this on Yvonne...


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> Elopers have pictures taken?



Well someone has to be a witness, might as well bring a photographer if you're going to do it somewhere so pretty!


----------



## Jacqui

Is it really Tortdad's birthday?


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Is it really Tortdad's birthday?


Yep, 39


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, sorry, Kevin! I almost forgot today's birthdays. I'm off my game because I had to run errands today instead of yesterday (because of my dead battery). I've taken care of it now, though. But, here's a special one just for you, and you alone:



​


----------



## tortdad

With friends like you guys I'm never alone


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

tortdad said:


> Yep, 39


Well Happy Birthday ! Who is giving the spanking ?


----------



## tortdad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well Happy Birthday ! Who is giving the spanking ?



@maggie3fan


----------



## mike taylor

Happy birthday Kevin!


----------



## mike taylor

The wife and I ran away . We're on a boat !


----------



## tortdad

What ya need a boat for?? Shape that beard into one and float away


----------



## mike taylor

No that would make me a yuppie . Breard shaping that's funny .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> No that would make me a yuppie . Breard shaping that's funny .


----------



## mike taylor

Gay !+


----------



## tortdad

That's you, lol


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Yep, 39


Happy birthday youngin.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> With friends like you guys I'm never alone



never forget it


----------



## Jacqui

Evening people!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The season is changing and I'm still waiting on spring to come. We went straight from winter snow to summer heat. Now some of my bonsai are showing fall type activity. My 17 yr. old dwarf green small leaf Japanese maple acer palmatum is getting orange on the tips and my 21 yr. old American larch is starting its light green pre-drop colors. I still had more branch work planned this year …


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The season is changing and I'm still waiting on spring to come. We went straight from winter snow to summer heat. Now some of my bonsai are showing fall type activity. My 17 yr. old dwarf green small leaf Japanese maple acer palmatum is getting orange on the tips and my 21 yr. old American larch is starting its light green pre-drop colors. I still had more branch work planned this year …


Wow, no sign of fall around here. 90s and 100+ degrees the next few days


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Wow, no sign of fall around here. 90s and 100+ degrees the next few days



here too


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Wow, no sign of fall around here. 90s and 100+ degrees the next few days





Jacqui said:


> here too


Just like Tina, our temps are the same , but that shorter day thing dictates the seasonal changes.


----------



## leigti

As I get older I like winter and summer less and spring and fall more.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> As I get older I like winter and summer less and spring and fall more.



I am in full agreement with you.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Yep, 39



so what did you do?


----------



## Jacqui

Don't even think about touching my watermelon.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I have to change the water in Walkers bowl

a few times a day, The box turtles and robins use it too.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> I have to change the water in Walkers bowl
> View attachment 213428
> a few times a day, The box turtles and robins use it too.




lol was going to say that Walker has been soaking so long he shrunk.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> I have to change the water in Walkers bowl
> View attachment 213428
> a few times a day, The box turtles and robins use it too.



Oh, for Pete's sake! Give those box turtles a swimming pool!!!


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Lol, I love the swimming pool idea!!


----------



## smarch

Anyone keep hamsters past/present? I'm talking to a girl on Craigslist about a Roborovski Hamster who's jut the cutest little thing. I've wanted one since I got my own room and this one is really calling to me. I'm letting the care research start and this was the first place I figured to check since you guys saved my butt with Franklin. I figured I'd ask here before making an actual thread in the other pets section. Been a while since I forum-ed, I'm a bit rusty lol


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, for Pete's sake! Give those box turtles a swimming pool!!!


They have a swimming pool and a big 3x4 ft home made pond and some still use Walkers dish. I guess it's just convenient.


----------



## MPRC

Turtulas-Len said:


> I have to change the water in Walkers bowl
> View attachment 213428
> a few times a day, The box turtles and robins use it too.



He looks like he knows he got 'caught' - guilty little face.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Now you folks are probably not going to believe me, but I swear it's true.
> 
> Today was my 'waiting' day. . . a day to work on being patient:
> 
> I waited 45 minutes for the AAA guy to give me a jump.
> 
> I waited 2 and a half hours for Sears to install the battery in my truck. (See sub note 1)
> 
> I waited over an hour for Me 'n Ed's to make a medium thick crust pizza. (See sub note 2)
> 
> #1 - I read all the magazines in Sears' automotive's waiting room, and when I started to feel like I was melding with the chair (a little over 2 hours), I got up and wandered out into the sales room to do some exciting window shopping, looking at batteries and tires and such. As I passed the front window I see my truck out in the parking lot, and I hear a voice behind me across the room, hollering, "Your truck is ready. They called your number a while ago." ??? My "number", when called, rings in my bedroom, at my house. Sheesh.
> 
> #2 - So, by this time being pretty darned hungry and having craved pizza for a couple of weeks, I decided to swing by Me 'n Ed's on the way home. I placed my order and was told it would be about 20 minutes. This is a very big shopping center and I decided to pass some of that time walking around the perimeter of the parking lot. Then I went back inside and commenced to wait, sitting on a very hard, slatted wood bench. . . and wait. . . and wait. When the clock on my new cell phone reached the 30 minute mark I went up to the counter and asked if they called my name and I didn't hear. After looking for my order, the manager tells me there was a mix up and my ticket got tossed, but ". . . I'll reimburse your $$ and we'll get started right away on your pizza." While I was waiting, he told me if I come back another day there will be a credit there waiting for me for another medium, thick crust combination pizza. So even though I had to wait over an hour for a crummy pizza, at least it only cost time, no money.
> 
> So now, since this is a "waiting" day, I'm sitting here in my recliner waiting for sleep/nap to overtake me.




Yvonne, you had a very eventful day!! So glad everything worked out!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Yvonne, you had a very eventful day!! So glad everything worked out!


Heckfire, I'm just glad she got out of the house for a day. LOL


----------



## MPRC

From yesterday, quite the hike, I'm glad I wasn't in a dress. I love when my clients are adventurous.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MPRC said:


> From yesterday, quite the hike, I'm glad I wasn't in a dress. I love when my clients are adventurous.


Which falls are those?


----------



## mike taylor

Today I took parts over to my buddies house for a car we are building . Then drank some homemade moonshine out of the jar . Got a little too much energy. Went back home and fixed some rotted post on my fence. This heat almost killed me . I love summer but I'm getting older and can't hang like I could in my 20s .Four hours digging holes and replacing post too much for me with this heat . Is it just me or is it getting hotter every year ?


----------



## MPRC

Salt Creek Falls near Oakridge.


----------



## mike taylor

Look at me breaking the rules to get closer to the alligator. Haha


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Today I took parts over to my buddies house for a car we are building . Then drank some homemade moonshine out of the jar . Got a little too much energy. Went back home and fixed some rotted post on my fence. This heat almost killed me . I love summer but I'm getting older and can't hang like I could in my 20s .Four hours digging holes and replacing post too much for me with this heat . Is it just me or is it getting hotter every year ?


Just getting old buddy


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> From yesterday, quite the hike, I'm glad I wasn't in a dress. I love when my clients are adventurous.
> 
> View attachment 213486



That's beautiful!


----------



## Jacqui

Ok, so it's not a box turtle.


----------



## mike taylor

But it is a boxed cat .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> But it is a boxed cat .



And it might even be a 'tortoise'shell boxed cat!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> And it might even be a 'tortoise'shell boxed cat!



Nah, just a very dark Steele and white kitten. Between his mom, his aunt and I, we have gotten he and his two littermates to survive. He is my favorite and I would love to keep him, but think my daughter and her guy will end up taking him.


----------



## mike taylor

Home at last good god o mighty home at last .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Home at last good god o mighty home at last .



that bad a day?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> that bad a day?



Yeah, the alligator didn't get him!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

No just happy to be home. Sorry to disappoint you. The gators didn't get me.


----------



## MPRC

Frustration makes for a clean house. Hopefully I run out of steam soon and fall asleep.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Frustration makes for a clean house. Hopefully I run out of steam soon and fall asleep.



if not, you can come over to my house next.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting here enjoying some Dibbs for my lunch.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Frustration makes for a clean house. Hopefully I run out of steam soon and fall asleep.



Frustrated about what?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, the alligator didn't get him!!!!



The gator thought he was all hair.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good Morning! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! !



Hi!!  How are you and whatcha been doing? Still in USA?


----------



## tortdad

Morning


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Morning



Hey Kiddo!


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Hey Kiddo!


RST isn't around, lol


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> RST isn't around, lol



RST?


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> Frustrated about what?



I still haven't found the money tree. Buying this house cost me $4k more than they said it would to close and now its been 6 months with no transportation because I can't fix the vandalism to my truck. 

It wouldn't be so bad if i didn't live out in the country. I can walk or bike to the post office and little stores nearby, but its really effecting my ability to work.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Hi!!  How are you and whatcha been doing? Still in USA?


I'm in Asia and heading back to US in a week. My wife told me that the weather will be in 100s when I'm home. Good.......


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> I'm in Asia and heading back to US in a week. My wife told me that the weather will be in 100s when I'm home. Good.......



Steven you must be melting and sweating over there!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man, I LOVE IT!!!!!!

Used to, when I was younger and more spry, I would get down on hands and knees to wash the floor. I had a bucket of clean water for rinsing and the bucket with Spick and Span for washing. I'd wash a bit, then rinse the sponge, then wash some more and rinse. When the rinse water got dirty, I'd just replace it with clean. My floors came out streak free and clean. Then I started getting older and not so able to get down on hands and knees, so I bought sponge mop. This worked ok, with frequent trips to the sink to clean it under the faucet. And in those days, the sponge mop was good quality. But today's sponge mop is a cheap old thing that turns hard when it dries out and it's awful hard to get it wet and softened. I hate that mop. And the sponge didn't hold much water and was hard to rinse.

So last week I saw an ad on my Kindle for an O'Cedar Spin Mop. O'Cedar was the brand of sponge mop I used to get many years ago and it was good quality. So I figured I'd give this a try. It's a string mop made out of micro fibers and it comes with a bucket. You get the mop wet in the bucket, then you place it in the little basket at the side and pump the foot pedal. The basket spins and gets the excess water out of the mop. The mop itself does a great job of cleaning the floor, and the spin thing makes it so easy to get rid of the excess water in the mop. No touching the water, no need for gloves, it's great!!! I love this mop! No more excuses to not wash floors.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man, I LOVE IT!!!!!!
> 
> Used to, when I was younger and more spry, I would get down on hands and knees to wash the floor. I had a bucket of clean water for rinsing and the bucket with Spick and Span for washing. I'd wash a bit, then rinse the sponge, then wash some more and rinse. When the rinse water got dirty, I'd just replace it with clean. My floors came out streak free and clean. Then I started getting older and not so able to get down on hands and knees, so I bought sponge mop. This worked ok, with frequent trips to the sink to clean it under the faucet. And in those days, the sponge mop was good quality. But today's sponge mop is a cheap old thing that turns hard when it dries out and it's awful hard to get it wet and softened. I hate that mop. And the sponge didn't hold much water and was hard to rinse.
> 
> So last week I saw an ad on my Kindle for an O'Cedar Spin Mop. O'Cedar was the brand of sponge mop I used to get many years ago and it was good quality. So I figured I'd give this a try. It's a string mop made out of micro fibers and it comes with a bucket. You get the mop wet in the bucket, then you place it in the little basket at the side and pump the foot pedal. The basket spins and gets the excess water out of the mop. The mop itself does a great job of cleaning the floor, and the spin thing makes it so easy to get rid of the excess water in the mop. No touching the water, no need for gloves, it's great!!! I love this mop! No more excuses to not wash floors.


Come to Texas to visit my floors


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man, I LOVE IT!!!!!!
> 
> Used to, when I was younger and more spry, I would get down on hands and knees to wash the floor. I had a bucket of clean water for rinsing and the bucket with Spick and Span for washing. I'd wash a bit, then rinse the sponge, then wash some more and rinse. When the rinse water got dirty, I'd just replace it with clean. My floors came out streak free and clean. Then I started getting older and not so able to get down on hands and knees, so I bought sponge mop. This worked ok, with frequent trips to the sink to clean it under the faucet. And in those days, the sponge mop was good quality. But today's sponge mop is a cheap old thing that turns hard when it dries out and it's awful hard to get it wet and softened. I hate that mop. And the sponge didn't hold much water and was hard to rinse.
> 
> So last week I saw an ad on my Kindle for an O'Cedar Spin Mop. O'Cedar was the brand of sponge mop I used to get many years ago and it was good quality. So I figured I'd give this a try. It's a string mop made out of micro fibers and it comes with a bucket. You get the mop wet in the bucket, then you place it in the little basket at the side and pump the foot pedal. The basket spins and gets the excess water out of the mop. The mop itself does a great job of cleaning the floor, and the spin thing makes it so easy to get rid of the excess water in the mop. No touching the water, no need for gloves, it's great!!! I love this mop! No more excuses to not wash floors.




Yvonne, I love your review on the mop because I need a new one! 
I'm going to look into this!
I have a steam mop now and its very hot but I don't think it actually cleans well.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Found a great buy on another golf cart today.

So I'm going to take this one to Maryland and turn it into a swamp buggy for my grandson to run around the woods in

The first thing to do is remove the top.


----------



## mike taylor

Here are two golf carts we built for going topless in Galveston. It's a jeep rally we go to. They started off as normal carts . We installed John Deer hydraulic drive rear ends and 20 hp motors. Built the lift ourselves. These are my buddies carts . I just helped weld and cut up stuffs .


----------



## Turtulas-Len

They're neat looking, but set up to high for my woods. I would need to cut to many tree limbs off to get around. I have some paths back there that a 4 wheel drive Ford 1120 with turf tires and the roll bar removed can get though without hitting any overhead limbs.From the pics I like the white one better, looks to have a longer wheel base and more ground clearance.


----------



## mike taylor

It's gray . But yeah it's 4 inches taller and the wheel base is more . But they are powered the same. The tops come off . But with the top on the gray one is 8 foot tall .


----------



## mike taylor

You may not believe it . But we pulled them out of a field . My buddy painted the green one like gravedigger and the other buddy bought a new plastic body . We took a torch and went over to roofs to fix the scratches. If you lightly heat the plastic it looks new.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man, I LOVE IT!!!!!!
> 
> Used to, when I was younger and more spry, I would get down on hands and knees to wash the floor. I had a bucket of clean water for rinsing and the bucket with Spick and Span for washing. I'd wash a bit, then rinse the sponge, then wash some more and rinse. When the rinse water got dirty, I'd just replace it with clean. My floors came out streak free and clean. Then I started getting older and not so able to get down on hands and knees, so I bought sponge mop. This worked ok, with frequent trips to the sink to clean it under the faucet. And in those days, the sponge mop was good quality. But today's sponge mop is a cheap old thing that turns hard when it dries out and it's awful hard to get it wet and softened. I hate that mop. And the sponge didn't hold much water and was hard to rinse.
> 
> So last week I saw an ad on my Kindle for an O'Cedar Spin Mop. O'Cedar was the brand of sponge mop I used to get many years ago and it was good quality. So I figured I'd give this a try. It's a string mop made out of micro fibers and it comes with a bucket. You get the mop wet in the bucket, then you place it in the little basket at the side and pump the foot pedal. The basket spins and gets the excess water out of the mop. The mop itself does a great job of cleaning the floor, and the spin thing makes it so easy to get rid of the excess water in the mop. No touching the water, no need for gloves, it's great!!! I love this mop! No more excuses to not wash floors.


Great report, Thanks Yvonne. And this company should send you a check for such wonderful commercial.....


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> Steven you must be melting and sweating over there!!


It is very hot right here in Shengzhen. It is the humidity that is unbearable....90+% all day and nights.....My office have A/C, but I try not to be in a A/C room 24/7, so I only use a fan when I'm in my apartment. 10 minutes after a cold shower, I already sweaty like dog again. 

California also going to be hot next week but it is dry-heat.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening!


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening~~


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> I still haven't found the money tree. Buying this house cost me $4k more than they said it would to close and now its been 6 months with no transportation because I can't fix the vandalism to my truck.
> 
> It wouldn't be so bad if i didn't live out in the country. I can walk or bike to the post office and little stores nearby, but its really effecting my ability to work.



Things will get better


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Come to Texas to visit my floors



Then on to Nebraska....


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> You may not believe it . But we pulled them out of a field . My buddy painted the green one like gravedigger and the other buddy bought a new plastic body . We took a torch and went over to roofs to fix the scratches. If you lightly heat the plastic it looks new.



Interesting about the plastic.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah that's how you fix faded out plastic or plastic that's been bent . Heat it up slowly and evenly.


----------



## mike taylor

Look what the wife made .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Yeah that's how you fix faded out plastic or plastic that's been bent . Heat it up slowly and evenly.



Learn something new everyday!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Learn something new everyday!!



You too, huh?


----------



## Jacqui

We had a nice rain this am, so at this point it's comfortable. Soon it will get hot and humid, but what's new. Nice to not have to water.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Look what the wife made .
> 
> View attachment 213683




Nice. Is it on a shirt? a sign? or what.

And, by the way, just so you know: I hate it when people say, "THE wife" It makes it sound like the chair, the table, the house. Can't you give her some credit and say, "MY wife"?


----------



## mike taylor

It's on a shirt . Well Yvonne she can't be called my wife due to the fact I can't own her . But I could call her ole lady ,sweet heart , my bride or other names but we will not go there . Most of the time I call her beautiful, or the amazing most awesome wife of all time . Let's face it she puts up with me day in and day out. Then if that wasn't enough I get to see the fun parts most days . Man that woman is amazing!


----------



## mike taylor

(Looks around ) Nobody's here! Let's start some trouble !


----------



## tortdad

I'm ready mike!!!! 

Hmmmmmm, what can we get into????


----------



## mike taylor

With no mods! Pretty much anything we want . Lol


----------



## mike taylor

Boobies!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> Boobies!


That's not how you spell English police !


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That's not how you spell English police !



I need to remember that one.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Boobies!



Omg! I was going to say that but was afraid to get in trouble!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Omg! I was going to say that but was afraid to get in trouble!!



So glad you didn't. Something about that term bothers me.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening. Did you all have good days?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> So glad you didn't. Something about that term bothers me.



"Boobies" doesn't bother me, however, the thread about the tortoise eating the moon thingey really has bothered me. What a personal thing to be talking about on an open Forum. I'm so glad it has died. . . but it sure took a long time.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> "Boobies" doesn't bother me, however, the thread about the tortoise eating the moon thingey really has bothered me. What a personal thing to be talking about on an open Forum. I'm so glad it has died. . . but it sure took a long time.


Why would it bother anyone to talk about English Police ?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good evening. Did you all have good days?


I'm doing alright. Thank you for the greeting.


----------



## Jacqui

It is interesting what bothers each of us and what doesn't. Makes life better.


----------



## Jacqui

Happy Thursday!


----------



## mike taylor

Boobies bothers Jax? Hmmmm that sure is something .


----------



## tortdad

Well they most certainly don't bother me

What bothers me is when I have to wash the dishes. Nobody in my family can grasp the concept of rinsing there stupid plate!


----------



## tortdad

And when someone makes coffee and leaves the little pod in the machine


----------



## tortdad

And when you use the last of the toilet paper but can't be bothered with putting on another roll


----------



## Jacqui

anything else that bothers you?


----------



## Jacqui

When people use a public restroom and make a mess. Like leaving their sh*t on the sides of the tiolet or the seat. Or plugging the pot, so nobody else can use it.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Good morning. Looks like I picked a good time to join in...all about boobies and poop


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> anything else that bothers you?


As a matter of fact......


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> And when you use the last of the toilet paper but can't be bothered with putting on another roll



Go ahead, Kevin. . . let it all out!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> When people use a public restroom and make a mess. Like leaving their sh*t on the sides of the tiolet or the seat. Or plugging the pot, so nobody else can use it.



Speaking of that, many years ago I had occasion to go to elementary school way back when I was the day care giver for my grand daughter. I went into the bathroom on one occasion and I was amazed and disgusted! Every single toilet in the place was full of poop and messy toilet paper all over. Pity the poor custodian.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Good morning. Looks like I picked a good time to join in...all about boobies and poop



Hi Maggie!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

We have sun!! Good morning sis


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Maggie - maybe the hybrids are of the asiatic variety.


If you'd ever bother to read a complete post you would have seen that 3 posts before this one I had warned about the toxic lilly's. They must have some yucky scent to them as the torts don't even want to get close to the plant.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Why would it bother anyone to talk about English Police ?



I'm pretty sue the OP spelled "Bobbies" wrong. Unless, of course, it could be my lack of a sense of humor....


----------



## tortdad

maggie3fan said:


> I'm pretty sue the OP spelled "Bobbies" wrong. Unless, of course, it could be my lack of a sense of humor....


He was being "punny"


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Well they most certainly don't bother me
> 
> What bothers me is when I have to wash the dishes. Nobody in my family can grasp the concept of rinsing there stupid plate!



Welcome to my world!!


----------



## Momof4

Or when my family stacks the dinner plates so I have to rinse both sides!


----------



## mike taylor

My thing is people get out of the bath and flood the restroom. How in the hell do they get water all over the floor . Then the little butt monkeys put the towel on the floor. This makes no sense to me because the Laundry Room is across the hall . Really you can stand in the restroom and toss your towels ,wash rags right in to the basket . The one that really gets me is all the kids wanted these bulldogs but yet nobody will give them a bath or feed them but me . I don't even like dogs or cats.


----------



## MPRC

My pet peeve - soggy cereal in the sink. I can tolerate so many awful things but that just floors me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Or when my family stacks the dinner plates so I have to rinse both sides!


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> My pet peeve - soggy cereal in the sink. I can tolerate so many awful things but that just floors me.




Good one!!


----------



## MPRC

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...entists-study-turtles/?utm_term=.050a4e3d3e72

This isn't necessarily NSFW, but read the link before you open it in front of your boss. - not sure if it would make a good thread on its own, but i thought some of you might find it interesting.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 213833



Jeff wants to know how they got the horse in the ocean to see if it fit.


----------



## Jacqui

Yes, having supper with Jeff, so he can pick up his meds.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Jeff wants to know how they got the horse in the ocean to see if it fit.


Easy…they made the old nag walk the plank…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@ mike taylor I'm not real sure why, but sometimes, I'm not so sure why being Charlie Harper played by Charlie Sheen is so bad…


----------



## mike taylor

MPRC said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...entists-study-turtles/?utm_term=.050a4e3d3e72
> 
> This isn't necessarily NSFW, but read the link before you open it in front of your boss. - not sure if it would make a good thread on its own, but i thought some of you might find it interesting.


Well we should make a post about this . Then maybe we can stop telling people over and over ,it's too young.


----------



## Big Charlie

Momof4 said:


> Or when my family stacks the dinner plates so I have to rinse both sides!


OMG, I hate this! My hubby puts bowls inside other bowls so the outside gets coated.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Big Charlie said:


> OMG, I hate this! My hubby puts bowls inside other bowls so the outside gets coated.


 I make no qualms regarding washing the dishes I've just made it clear that I will not put up with anyone's science experiments taking place in the bowls, cups, glasses or on the plates. Rinse it off or do your own. 
Granted I don't as th


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning Jax !


----------



## Jacqui

Two hours closer to supper with my bratlings. ♡


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Morning Jax !



Hi Mike! It's your favorite day of the work week.


----------



## tortdad

My mom gets married today


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

tortdad said:


> My mom gets married today


----------



## mike taylor

Tell your mom congratulations Kevin. Yes ,it's my favorite day of the week for sure.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> My mom gets married today



Hope her day is special.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> Two hours closer to supper with my bratlings. ♡



and closer still.... not that I am watching the clock or anything....


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> My mom gets married today



Good luck and best wishes to your mom!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I think I drove through a speed trap on my way to the post office this a.m. The street I was on is 40mph until you get to the stop light, then it changes to slower. I'm hoping it changes to 35 (I can't remember) because I was doing 40. Then I noticed a m/c cop across the street aiming what looked like a lap top at the oncoming traffic. Hopefully he was getting the guy in front of me and missed me. I'm assuming its some sort of camera/radar that takes a picture of your license plate and checks your speed at the same time. The next block was a sign that said 25mph. Dang I hope my block wasn't in the 25 zone!!!


----------



## tortdad




----------



## tortdad

My little munchkins got out to work....


----------



## Jacqui

Beautiful couple and cute kids.


----------



## Jacqui

86 minutes......


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> 86 minutes......


It's almost time now


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Two hours closer to supper with my bratlings. ♡


So how are the bratlings


----------



## mike taylor

Just like any other kids . Milk you dry when young . Then have kids and complain about them to you . Then you laugh and say paybacks are a b#[email protected]$!


----------



## Big Charlie

tortdad said:


> My little munchkins got out to work....
> 
> View attachment 213908


Adorable! Congratulations to the happy couple.


----------



## tortdad

My wife made their wedding cake


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> My wife made their wedding cake
> 
> View attachment 213985



My gosh! That's beautiful. She's very talented.


----------



## mike taylor

Good afternoon people .


----------



## tortdad

Helloooooo Mikey


----------



## mike taylor

Good day


----------



## mike taylor

Man we are never going to make it to 100000 post if you people don't get to yapping ! So get to yapping! Where are you yappers at?


----------



## bouaboua

Yapping！ Yapping! ! ! Yapping! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Yapping！ Yapping! ! ! Yapping! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Yapping！ Yapping! ! ! Yapping! ! ! 

And Good afternoon ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Man we are never going to make it to 100000 post if you people don't get to yapping ! So get to yapping! Where are you yappers at?



200 to go.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Yapping！ Yapping! ! ! Yapping! ! !
> 
> And Good afternoon ! ! !



No fair. There are no rules, but you do have to try to be honest.


----------



## Yvonne G

No smiley face only posts.


----------



## Yvonne G

No one word posts.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Steven!


----------



## Yvonne G

I received the nuts and bolts.


----------



## jaizei

have i said how much i need a good hmmm emote here?


----------



## jaizei

:hmmm:


----------



## jaizei

also maybe a :smh:


----------



## jaizei

i have enough trouble keeping track of days, i wouldve never thought about the 100k post if no one had said anything


----------



## tortdad

Had to feed the fam before they head back out of town


----------



## mike taylor

Not enough yapping


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> My wife made their wedding cake
> 
> View attachment 213985




What a beautiful cake!!! 
Your mom looks so happy!!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I received the nuts and bolts.


Are you ready to have other lights installed??


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Not enough yapping


You got me in trouble with the queen already.....


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> You got me in trouble with the queen already.....



He's good at that.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good Morning Jacqui......I'm also happy to be in trouble.....Hahahahaha...! ! !


----------



## MPRC

Still trying to fall asleep here. Neighbors are rocking out to the Bad Company discology and there was an opossum in my kitchen eating cat food.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Still trying to fall asleep here. Neighbors are rocking out to the Bad Company discology and there was an opossum in my kitchen eating cat food.



They crunch dry food really loud.


----------



## Jacqui

I could use a nap about now....


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> No smiley face only posts.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

A refreshing 61 degrees this morning here at the beach.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning. You worked too hard! !


----------



## tortdad

Morning


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Are you ready to have other lights installed??


I'm still trying to figure out where I want them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> A refreshing 61 degrees this morning here at the beach.


It's a lovely 69f here, but it won't stay that way for long


----------



## Jacqui

73 here and almost time for the bestest buffet to open. Been sitting in my car for about two hours, waiting for this magical moment.


----------



## tortdad

Going to be 101 today with humidity in the 90s


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yesterday I went to our Union Local picnic. It is the first one I've been to in over 15 years because they have been holding it in Gaithersburg Md and I can't get to Gaithersburg from here. This year they moved it to Edgewater Md which is only 75 miles away so I went. Had a great time, unlimited food, beer, sodas, etc. A bunch of activities mostly for youngsters and young people, which is good. I finally picked up my 45 year pin and will get my 50 year pin in 2 years. It was nice seeing some of the other old timers and just reminiscing about times past. .


----------



## mike taylor

I've been mowing my grass all day long . Now my mower crapped out have to wait till tomorrow to buy new blade pulley. But on the plus side I built a new filter for my pond and boy is it clear . Like over night clear . I removed all the water plants . Now I just gotta get the leaves off the bottom some how without draining it .


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Yesterday I went to our Union Local picnic. It is the first one I've been to in over 15 years because they have been holding it in Gaithersburg Md and I can't get to Gaithersburg from here. This year they moved it to Edgewater Md which is only 75 miles away so I went. Had a great time, unlimited food, beer, sodas, etc. A bunch of activities mostly for youngsters and young people, which is good. I finally picked up my 45 year pin and will get my 50 year pin in 2 years. It was nice seeing some of the other old timers and just reminiscing about times past. .



I'm not one for joining in. I never attended any of the work or union functions. And since I retired, I've really turned into a recluse.

Sounds like you had a pretty nice time. Wow. . . 50 years in the same union.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I've been mowing my grass all day long . Now my mower crapped out have to wait till tomorrow to buy new blade pulley. But on the plus side I built a new filter for my pond and boy is it clear . Like over night clear . I removed all the water plants . Now I just gotta get the leaves off the bottom some how without draining it .
> 
> View attachment 214086




Use your shop vac. Or buy a hose for an above the ground pool and siphon/vacuum the bottom


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah ,I got in there and used my net got most of it out . I'm going to keep some of it in there the babies hide in it .


----------



## mike taylor

Old meathead is out having dinner.


----------



## mike taylor

You see that grass Kevin? That tortoise is a lawn mower . I've never mowed his enclosure. Harry and Sally couldn't keep it cut that good . He does it all by himself .


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not one for joining in. I never attended any of the work or union functions. And since I retired, I've really turned into a recluse.
> 
> Sounds like you had a pretty nice time. Wow. . . 50 years in the same union.


Yes I had a good time. Your local was probably much bigger than mine and you didn't get to really know many of the other members. We are usually a small group of members, around 300 normally. But right now there is a project going on at the LNG plant in Cove Point Md (where i found my first cactus in 1965) that has over 2200 insulators working now. When the job is complete they will all be gone, but they are making good money now. People were asking me to get me to come out of retirement and work 600 hours, I just looked at them dumbfounded. 50 years went by like a snap of the fingers, I was wrong about 2 years I get should my 50 year pin next year.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> You see that grass Kevin? That tortoise is a lawn mower . I've never mowed his enclosure. Harry and Sally couldn't keep it cut that good . He does it all by himself .


He's a big piglet


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Yes I had a good time. Your local was probably much bigger than mine and you didn't get to really know many of the other members. We are usually a small group of members, around 300 normally. But right now there is a project going on at the LNG plant in Cove Point Md (where i found my first cactus in 1965) that has over 2200 insulators working now. When the job is complete they will all be gone, but they are making good money now. People were asking me to get me to come out of retirement and work 600 hours, I just looked at them dumbfounded. 50 years went by like a snap of the fingers, I was wrong about 2 years I get should my 50 year pin next year.



I like your new avatar


----------



## mike taylor

Good day!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Good day!


Ive started a new project in la Porte so I can't say good morning back until my 1hr 20 min commute is done


----------



## theguy67

Good morning. Haven't been in here lately. How's everyone?


----------



## tortdad

I hate houston traffic, lol


----------



## tortdad

theguy67 said:


> Good morning. Haven't been in here lately. How's everyone?


Pretty good. How have things been with you?


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah,Kevin that sucks to drive all that way . When you moved Houston you picked the worse freeway to live off of . 290 is always under construction. They fix something then break it again . When I worked on the other side of town I hated the traffic. I moved offices and have a 15 minute drive to work now . That hour drive would kick my butt everyday. The trade off is great . The only bad thing is the operation side of this office has a gaggle of slackers . I have to babysit these douchbags all day . It's only when you send them home with no pay they know how to work suddenly . They turned me into a motivational speaker . No work go home motivated now lazy ? Haha


----------



## Yvonne G

Sterling is so busy. She's rearranging the pile of newspaper:




And Little Missy Kitty is busy doing what she mostly does all day long (hint - look closely at the clean clothes inside the basket):


----------



## mike taylor

Come on a 149 post to go peeps !


----------



## mike taylor

Geeezzzzzzzzz what are you guys doing ? I know y'all aren't working !


----------



## Jacqui

Just had lunch with the woman who was sorta at times like a second Mother to my brat. She is getting her final cancer treatment this Friday.  So nice to have a real life human to really talk with.


----------



## Jacqui

I went out to mow the brown house front yard. Third trip around, I took the belt off the mower deck.


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon all!


----------



## Momof4

Yesterday my family and I went to the USA vs Brazil soccer game! It was so exciting!! Even more so since the USA scored 3 goals in 9 minutes and came for a win!!

I know most of you don't care about soccer but I wanted to share.


----------



## tortdad

I'm working mike.... just not very hard right now


----------



## theguy67

tortdad said:


> Pretty good. How have things been with you?



Can't complain. Sold one of my yearlings yesterday. Doing some house cleaning today...I always forget to check back in this thread after commenting lol


----------



## theguy67

tortdad said:


> I hate houston traffic, lol



I experienced driving through downtown Houston 2 weeks ago. Lot of "fun"! I was on 610, leaving, when siri said my exit would be on the left,..she lied.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Yesterday my family and I went to the USA vs Brazil soccer game! It was so exciting!! Even more so since the USA scored 3 goals in 9 minutes and came for a win!!
> 
> I know most of you don't care about soccer but I wanted to share.
> 
> View attachment 214132
> 
> View attachment 214133



Wow, shirts and hats and decals - you guys went all out.


----------



## Yvonne G

20 plus leopard babies and 5 desert box turtle babies went home with Will yesterday. It made quite a difference in my morning feeding chore. I got rid of TWO big indoor tubs. Yea.


----------



## MPRC

All news outlets in Oregon: This is a heatwave! Panic! Stay indoors! 
Me: Maybe I should go for a run before I do outdoor photo sessions all day.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Wow, shirts and hats and decals - you guys went all out.



Yes we did!! We tailgated all day and made tacos and had a couple of beers! I think everyone here dressed up! 
I'm exhausted today! Saturday we took our RV to the bay and kayaked with family all day too!
Too much activity this weekend!!

My husband said "making memories is tiring!"


----------



## tortdad

I'm so full I think I'm going to barf


----------



## mike taylor

I'm sleepy now. Figures you guys started yapping when I got busy .


----------



## mike taylor

Easy way to get your tortoise water dirty . Just add food and they bring the mud .


----------



## Jacqui

Good mornin'


----------



## tortdad

Hey howdy hey


----------



## MPRC

*Yawn* - Does anyone out there actually sleep peacefully or is this a pipe dream I have?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good mornin'
> 
> View attachment 214193



LOL! I have that same stuffed turtle!


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> *Yawn* - Does anyone out there actually sleep peacefully or is this a pipe dream I have?



Not me. I have two house cats and a dog that think they need to wake me up every so often throughout the night.


----------



## Yvonne G

I almost had an accident this a.m. I leaned forward to get up off the pot (cleaned up for young people's eyes) and the toilet seat almost ejected me. Come to find out, one of the bolts that hold it to the porcelain part broke off. So today I have to make a special trip into town to buy a new seat. Too much information?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I almost had an accident this a.m. I leaned forward to get up off the pot (cleaned up for young people's eyes) and the toilet seat almost ejected me. Come to find out, one of the bolts that hold it to the porcelain part broke off. So today I have to make a special trip into town to buy a new seat. Too much information?




That sounds scary! Glad you didn't get hurt!


----------



## theguy67

Yvonne G said:


> I almost had an accident this a.m. I leaned forward to get up off the pot (cleaned up for young people's eyes) and the toilet seat almost ejected me. Come to find out, one of the bolts that hold it to the porcelain part broke off. So today I have to make a special trip into town to buy a new seat. Too much information?



My toilet is actually loose. Kinda feels like a desk chair when you first lean back, and get a slight falling sensation. Keeps things interesting in the bathroom.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I almost had an accident this a.m. I leaned forward to get up off the pot (cleaned up for young people's eyes) and the toilet seat almost ejected me. Come to find out, one of the bolts that hold it to the porcelain part broke off. So today I have to make a special trip into town to buy a new seat. Too much information?


lol


----------



## MPRC

theguy67 said:


> My toilet is actually loose. Kinda feels like a desk chair when you first lean back, and get a slight falling sensation. Keeps things interesting in the bathroom.



I hate my toilet, it's really tall and I'm short so my feet don't actually rest on the floor. It's in 'crappy' (haha) condition so when it is worn out we will replace it with something shorter.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! I have that same stuffed turtle!



I spent .25 to win it on Valentine's day.


----------



## Jacqui

The floor under my toilet is rotting away. Someday, I'll have a funny story to tell, if I survive it. lol


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> The floor under my toilet is rotting away. Someday, I'll have a funny story to tell, if I survive it. lol



You guys are cracking me up!!


----------



## tortdad

MPRC said:


> I hate my toilet, it's really tall and I'm short so my feet don't actually rest on the floor. It's in 'crappy' (haha) condition so when it is worn out we will replace it with something shorter.



That's hysterical, lol

You probably have a A.D.A (handicap) toilet

The only thing different from an Ada toilet to a regular one is it's taller to make it easier to get on and off of. 

About 6 months ago my son decided to flush a toy down the toilet.... it didn't make it so when I replaced it I put an ADA on in. I'm 6'-2" and I hate standard size toilets. I always feel like I'm sitting on the floor, lol


----------



## Jacqui

I love the taller tiolets, so much easier on my old crippled body.


----------



## Yvonne G

I have an old pick axe with a wooden handle and the head comes off. So I pounded it back on then placed it in a bucket of water so the wood would swell. Now what should I do to keep that wood from shrinking again?


----------



## Momof4

Way too much thunder around here for me!! It's hot and humid too!
I ran in while watering down tort pens! Rain is on the way soon! 
It rained a bit last night!

I also just spent 30 minutes looking for my cat! I thought he got out but he was curled up in the corner of our closet sound to sleep!

Something touched my butt while I was having my morning coffee and guess who it was?


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> I have an old pick axe with a wooden handle and the head comes off. So I pounded it back on then placed it in a bucket of water so the wood would swell. Now what should I do to keep that wood from shrinking again?


It's going to shrink...

You can drive some nails or screws into the top of the Handel so it splits the wood and makes it hold tighter to the axe


----------



## MPRC

tortdad said:


> It's going to shrink...
> 
> You can drive some nails or screws into the top of the Handel so it splits the wood and makes it hold tighter to the axe



Beat me to it, see if you can find something to wedge into the top to keep it tight. 

Also re: toilet, I might just be more vertically challenged than most, public toilets also make me feel like a hobbit in most cases.


----------



## tortdad

They make metal wedges specially for that but not many places sell them anymore. They want to you to buy a replacement handle or replacement axe


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> I have an old pick axe with a wooden handle and the head comes off. So I pounded it back on then placed it in a bucket of water so the wood would swell. Now what should I do to keep that wood from shrinking again?


Simple, keep it stored in the bucket of water.


----------



## mike taylor

Josh said:


> i just heard from a family friend that they may be looking for a new home for their desert tortoise, 'Paulina'. if i adopt paulina what are warning signs i should look for? i'm not entirely sure what her life has been like thus far. are there any tell tale signs of sickness or depression etc etc?
> thanks in advance!


Put a metal wedge in the end . You can buy them when you pickup you crapper seat .


----------



## mike taylor

Well that reply was late .


----------



## jaizei

MPRC said:


> *Yawn* - Does anyone out there actually sleep peacefully or is this a pipe dream I have?



If you're tired enough you sleep fantastic


----------



## Big Charlie

jaizei said:


> If you're tired enough you sleep fantastic


Not me.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Turtulas-Len said:


> Simple, keep it stored in the bucket of water.


Another simple way to help wood from drying out and shrinking is applying linseed oil,


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Another simple way to help wood from drying out and shrinking is applying linseed oil,



Ok, thanks. I don't use that tool very often, so that will be a good way to ensure it's available next time I need it.


----------



## MPRC

Nice cool treat in the 100 degree shade. I'm a little nervous about leaving them for the week with my boyfriend, but he's promised to keep them upright and watered.


----------



## theguy67

MPRC said:


> Nice cool treat in the 100 degree shade. I'm a little nervous about leaving them for the week with my boyfriend, but he's promised to keep them upright and watered.
> View attachment 214292



They sound like plants when you put it that way.


----------



## tortdad

Just tell your boy toy that if they die, he dies!


----------



## mike taylor

At ju bitsy with my boy today .Little killer !


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne how's your wasp sting?


----------



## mike taylor

That's supost to say .. ju- jitsu^


----------



## Big Charlie

mike taylor said:


> That's supost to say .. ju- jitsu^


I thought you came up with a name to describe ju jitsu for little kids. Then I saw the picture of your son, and thought he wasn't very little.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> That's supost to say .. ju- jitsu^



figured that


----------



## Jacqui

Evening folks!


----------



## tortdad

Howdy


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> That's supost to say .. ju- jitsu^


 I always do my best spell checking after I hit post


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I always do my best spell checking after I hit post



lol me too!


----------



## mike taylor

It's hard typing on this phone screen with sausage fingers .Hahaha I have no computer that I can use to forum on ,so I'm stuck with the app.


----------



## mike taylor

Let's see if this worked


----------



## Jacqui

Supper


----------



## mike taylor

Nope sure didn't work . Tried to go to the Googles and log on to the forum to post videos . But it says file is to big . So it's a no go .


----------



## mike taylor

That looks like something my supper eats !


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> That looks like something my supper eats !



It is so much better tasting, then looking at.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> That looks like something my supper eats !



What was supper?


----------



## Jacqui

My old mind forgot what this is called


----------



## Jacqui

Goodest of good mornings!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Yvonne how's your wasp sting?


It was nothing. Didn't hurt or swell, only itched.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> My old mind forgot what this is called
> View attachment 214416


Wandering jew??


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Wandering jew??



Nope


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> Supper
> View attachment 214408


Is that pesto?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Has anyone mentioned we're having a heatwave up here in Oregon right now? We're talking record setting highs and high overnight lows. Today here in Salem we set an all time record of 105°! Happy to have the air conditioning going. Here it is 1:00 am and it's 80° still.



Tortoises are loving this outdoor time. One of my hand watering wands has a mist setting on it. I keep that set up in Shebelles outdoor yard to help cool things for her. She walks back and forth through the mist, then burrows under the broadleaf plantain. Very cute.


----------



## Big Charlie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Has anyone mentioned we're having a heatwave up here in Oregon right now? We're talking record setting highs and high overnight lows. Today here in Salem we set an all time record of 105°! Happy to have the air conditioning going. Here it is 1:00 am and it's 80° still.
> View attachment 214422
> View attachment 214423
> 
> Tortoises are loving this outdoor time. One of my hand watering wands has a mist setting on it. I keep that set up in Shebelles outdoor yard to help cool things for her. She walks back and forth through the mist, then burrows under the broadleaf plantain. Very cute.


It was 105 here in central California today too. It didn't make the news. That's normal for us. Our air conditioning never gets turned off for about 4 months.


----------



## Jacqui

Wimps with your air condtioning.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> My old mind forgot what this is called
> View attachment 214416


A bush


----------



## mike taylor

Looks like a plant a green one .


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> A bush



nopers


----------



## Yvonne G

It's 8:45a and already 103F. Google tells me it's only 23 percent humidity, but it certainly feels like Louisiana on the bayou. There's a cloud cover and the threat of thunder storms. Terribly uncomfortable.


----------



## Momof4

Happy Thursday!! 

My kitty relaxing in the Amazon packaging! Between him and the baby they've made quit the mess! 
Both love the box too!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Happy Thursday!!
> 
> My kitty relaxing in the Amazon packaging! Between him and the baby they've made quit the mess!
> Both love the box too!!
> View attachment 214473
> 
> View attachment 214474


That's pretty darned cute.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO. Good to be home that also in low to mid 90s today! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yesterday record high here was 107° the best part is that our air quality is very bad from wildfire smoke coming into the valley and just sitting here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So the news says our "bad air quality" is worse than Los Angles or Beijing.


----------



## Big Charlie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So the news says our "bad air quality" is worse than Los Angles or Beijing.


I wonder if it is worse than ours. We have usually the worst air quality in the US. There have been a lot of fires nearby too.


----------



## tortdad

Yeah Canada is on fire right now


----------



## Momof4

Does anyone get a message for the app that it won't work because the developer hasn't updated the app.


----------



## tortdad

Yeah I saw that but just ignored it


----------



## mike taylor

My app works great . Just wish I could post videos from the app.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

This is why I bought the Maryland house 30 years ago.






The first time I drove down it to look at the house I knew I was going to buy it. Took these today.


----------



## Big Charlie

Turtulas-Len said:


> This is why I bought the Maryland house 30 years ago.
> View attachment 214515
> View attachment 214516
> View attachment 214517
> View attachment 214518
> View attachment 214519
> View attachment 214520
> The first time I drove down it to look at the house I knew I was going to buy it. Took these today.


So beautiful!


----------



## bouaboua

Getting close to 100,000 post.........


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> My app works great . Just wish I could post videos from the app.



I know, it sucks you have to put it on YouTube first.


----------



## Momof4

Turtulas-Len said:


> This is why I bought the Maryland house 30 years ago.
> View attachment 214515
> View attachment 214516
> View attachment 214517
> View attachment 214518
> View attachment 214519
> View attachment 214520
> The first time I drove down it to look at the house I knew I was going to buy it. Took these today.




Love it!!


----------



## mike taylor

I don't want it on YouTube .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I don't want it on YouTube .




I believe you can keep it private so the world can't see it.


----------



## Big Charlie

Momof4 said:


> I believe you can keep it private so the world can't see it.


I thought of that, but then if you posted it on the forum, we wouldn't be able to see it either.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> This is why I bought the Maryland house 30 years ago.
> View attachment 214515
> View attachment 214516
> View attachment 214517
> View attachment 214518
> View attachment 214519
> View attachment 214520
> The first time I drove down it to look at the house I knew I was going to buy it. Took these today.




Love it!


----------



## MPRC

I am fairly certain there is an option to make a video viewable by link only - private to anyone you don't share the link with. 

Also I'm in Spokane for the week and I'm dumb. I went hiking in the 107 degree heat on a 'shaded' trail forgetting that I restarted a medication this week that destroys my heat tolerance. I just woke up from a 3 hour nap that was not optional because my brain went into "migraine mode" - be careful out there if you aren't sure how drugs will effect your heat tolerance. (Granted I have a preexisting condition that prevents my body from sweating so I overheat easily to begin with, I need to be more careful) dumb dumb dumb.


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> I am fairly certain there is an option to make a video viewable by link only - private to anyone you don't share the link with.
> 
> Also I'm in Spokane for the week and I'm dumb. I went hiking in the 107 degree heat on a 'shaded' trail forgetting that I restarted a medication this week that destroys my heat tolerance. I just woke up from a 3 hour nap that was not optional because my brain went into "migraine mode" - be careful out there if you aren't sure how drugs will effect your heat tolerance. (Granted I have a preexisting condition that prevents my body from sweating so I overheat easily to begin with, I need to be more careful) dumb dumb dumb.




Oh wow, sorry 

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MPRC said:


> I just woke up from a 3 hour nap that was not optional because my brain went into "migraine mode" - be careful out there if you aren't sure how drugs will effect your heat tolerance.


I just sent you a PM.


----------



## MPRC




----------



## tortdad

Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning Jax. It's Friday!


----------



## mike taylor

Hello


----------



## mike taylor

Friday


----------



## mike taylor

Is


----------



## mike taylor

Here


----------



## mike taylor

So


----------



## mike taylor

Have


----------



## mike taylor

Fun


----------



## mike taylor

Drink


----------



## mike taylor

Responsibly


----------



## mike taylor

Mow


----------



## mike taylor

Your


----------



## mike taylor

Lawn


----------



## mike taylor

Feed


----------



## mike taylor

Your


----------



## mike taylor

Tortoises


----------



## mike taylor

Build


----------



## mike taylor

Something


----------



## mike taylor

Awesome


----------



## mike taylor

Or


----------



## mike taylor

Just


----------



## mike taylor

Do


----------



## mike taylor

Nothing


----------



## mike taylor

At


----------



## mike taylor

All


----------



## mike taylor

Man


----------



## mike taylor

This


----------



## mike taylor

Thirty


----------



## mike taylor

Seconds


----------



## mike taylor

Between


----------



## mike taylor

Posts


----------



## mike taylor

Really


----------



## mike taylor

Slows


----------



## mike taylor

This


----------



## mike taylor

Process


----------



## mike taylor

Down


----------



## mike taylor

Don't


----------



## mike taylor

Worry


----------



## mike taylor

It


----------



## mike taylor

Will


----------



## mike taylor

Be


----------



## mike taylor

Over


----------



## mike taylor

Soon


----------



## mike taylor

Enough


----------



## mike taylor

Just


----------



## mike taylor

Think


----------



## mike taylor

How


----------



## mike taylor

Many


----------



## mike taylor

Forum


----------



## Yvonne G

Cheater!


----------



## mike taylor

Alerts


----------



## mike taylor

Are going off now


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL!!!!! I win. However, I'm not eligible, so I'll send the prize to the newest poster on the chat who posted prior to the cheater's posts. Hm-m-m-m-m - let me go back and see who that was. . .


----------



## mike taylor

What that's bullcrap! Hahahahaha


----------



## mike taylor

That's just wrong Yvonne to just jump in on the 100000 post like that. My food went cold doing this .


----------



## mike taylor

Hey,I was just keeping things moving along .hahahaha


----------



## mike taylor

I know you see me talking to you !


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, I've looked back through the previous posts, the Theguy67 is the newest poster to our chat, and the last person besides regulars to post here in the chat. So the prize for the 100,000'th post in chat goes to @theguy67! I have some seeds to send your way, Luke. If you'll PM me your address I'll package them up and send them to you right away. Congratulations! You win by default because Mike is a cheater!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> That's just wrong Yvonne to just jump in on the 100000 post like that. My food went cold doing this .



Hey, if you can cheat, so can I!


----------



## mike taylor

Where is everyone? ( looking around)


----------



## mike taylor




----------



## mike taylor

Hahahahahahaha it's all good ! I have fun picking on you guys .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


>



LOL! You get what you deserve (cold food and no prize).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Well done,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I've been following this with some interest to see who it would be! 
Hooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy for Luke! 
Congrats, Jacqui. 
Thought about jumping in myself for the prize but it would have been naughty. 
Here's to the next 100,000.


----------



## mike taylor

But a post is a post . Nobody else was talking .


----------



## mike taylor

O you knew Kevin or I would do this .
Kevin is being a good boy and working ,so I had to do it myself .


----------



## mike taylor

O shut it Adam! You should be on my side .


----------



## mike taylor

Why isn't anyone talking . The winner can at least thank me for moving things along . Hahaha


----------



## Momof4

I didn't want to win so I avoided the chat!! 

Congrats @theguy67!!!


----------



## theguy67

Wow....Didn't even realize there was something too win! I don't know what to say, didn't have a speech prepared lol. 

Winning by default is always the best. Thank you!

What kinds of seeds? Or are these special surprise seeds?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Cheater!



Yeah, you said we couldn't do this.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Years ago I planted 10 cypress trees in an area that stays moist usually, I thought they all died but yesterday I went back to where they were and to my surprise one was still alive. It's spindly looking but alive.


----------



## MPRC

Well that was tedious to try to read.


----------



## tortdad

Hahaha I was ready to start the doors posting. I checked this morning and was thinking I had more time. Came to check at lunch break and bam.... lost 30 posts past it


----------



## mike taylor

Hahahaha I got sick of waiting . So I took care of it . So on to 200000 post !


----------



## mike taylor

MPRC said:


> Well that was tedious to try to read.


That was the point . It took forever.


----------



## Yvonne G

theguy67 said:


> Wow....Didn't even realize there was something too win! I don't know what to say, didn't have a speech prepared lol.
> 
> Winning by default is always the best. Thank you!
> 
> What kinds of seeds? Or are these special surprise seeds?



A little packet of broad-leaf weeds fit for tortoises to eat, and a pack of different types of grass seeds for tortoises. If you don't have a back yard in which to plant them, you can use kitty litter trays placed on the balcony or porch, and rotate them in and out of the tortoise enclosure.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Years ago I planted 10 cypress trees in an area that stays moist usually, I thought they all died but yesterday I went back to where they were and to my surprise one was still alive. It's spindly looking but alive.
> 
> View attachment 214604



You have a nice little forest going for you there.


----------



## theguy67

Yvonne G said:


> A little packet of broad-leaf weeds fit for tortoises to eat, and a pack of different types of grass seeds for tortoises. If you don't have a back yard in which to plant them, you can use kitty litter trays placed on the balcony or porch, and rotate them in and out of the tortoise enclosure.



Awesome. My babies will love it for sure.


----------



## Big Charlie

I was just outside and heard a strange tapping sound. It took me awhile to figure out it was raining! That is so unusual for us!


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> I was just outside and heard a strange tapping sound. It took me awhile to figure out it was raining! That is so unusual for us!


LOL! It's muggy and overcast here and a few very small drops hit my windshield this a.m. but I wouldn't really call it 'rain.'


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! It's muggy and overcast here and a few very small drops hit my windshield this a.m. but I wouldn't really call it 'rain.'


It didn't last long.


----------



## tortdad

I just drove through a mean ol thunderstorm. Driving 10mph, couldnt see 5' in front of you, with rain coming sideways and lightning all around me.


----------



## mike taylor

That's Laport Texas. If there's a 1% of rain it's going to come down .I hated living out there.


----------



## tortdad

Yep


----------



## mike taylor

Hey ,one word post don't count for crap around here ! Kevin


----------



## mike taylor

This is why I don't need seeds. Haha I got more grass and weeds than I know what to do with .


----------



## mike taylor

See that dead spot that's thanks to meathead ( aka) Hal . He's lazy and sits in one spot and eats to the ground .


----------



## Elohi

Hey y'all. Im on nest watch again tonight. Mia abandoned a rocky nest last night but is digging again now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Cheater!


Doesn't this post, number 100K, oddly enough, qualify as cheating in and of itself?


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Hey y'all. Im on nest watch again tonight. Mia abandoned a rocky nest last night but is digging again now.



Hi! I was thinking about you the other day!! How are you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Hey y'all. Im on a rocky nest again tonight. Some day I'll get learned up and sleep in the house on a bed proper.


Howdy Monica! How's yourself been doing? From what I've heard, a rocky nest is better than the doghouse for the night.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My oldest sister sent this to me. I laughed…


----------



## MPRC

Any advice for dealing with passive aggressive neighbors? The dream of homeownership is becoming a nightmare.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MPRC said:


> Any advice for dealing with passive aggressive neighbors? The dream of homeownership is becoming a nightmare.


Blackberry bushes on your fenceline. That might work. The problem is to be a decent neighbor without creating a passive aggressive tag towards yourself.


----------



## Big Charlie

MPRC said:


> Any advice for dealing with passive aggressive neighbors? The dream of homeownership is becoming a nightmare.


Ignore them, and eventually they will ignore you.


----------



## MPRC

We've been taking the "smile and wave" approach and have been met with dozens of complaints to the city about things that aren't illegal or against code that have resulted in the code enforcement guy being exasperated with all of us. There is also a neighbor who likes to stop people on the street to tell them we are ruining the neighborhood, rather loudly. 
Someone reported that they have an issue with the tortoises even! (And the code guy just wanted to pet Vern and take a photo) 
We even tried talking with them to let them know if they have an issue they can approach us rather than filing complaints and wasting everyone's time. No dice there, theu acted like they have no idea what we are talking about.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MPRC said:


> We've been taking the "smile and wave" approach.


 I can relate with that. Over 25 years of my life I've lived in the "sticks"-(country) knowing all my neighbors and even watching football together. Now I'm here in the suburbs and I'm trying to meet the locals. I'm getting resistance asking folks about all of us keeping our porch lights on overnight to help combat potential crime in the area. First question I get is, "Have you had anything stolen?" I explain no and that the point here is to keep these things from happening. I'm up to 3 houses so far. Hopefully more will join in. 
I point out that criminals like the dark and sneaking around and that the lights help them choose a different street but it still seems to take some convincing. 
I wish you luck. Take some homemade blueberry muffins to them that might help on some level. Even if they toss them out, it won't be from you not reaching out with an olive branch.


----------



## tortdad

MPRC said:


> Any advice for dealing with passive aggressive neighbors? The dream of homeownership is becoming a nightmare.


What are they bitching about


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> Any advice for dealing with passive aggressive neighbors? The dream of homeownership is becoming a nightmare.




I wish I did. I've never had neighbor issues. What's happening?


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> We've been taking the "smile and wave" approach and have been met with dozens of complaints to the city about things that aren't illegal or against code that have resulted in the code enforcement guy being exasperated with all of us. There is also a neighbor who likes to stop people on the street to tell them we are ruining the neighborhood, rather loudly.
> Someone reported that they have an issue with the tortoises even! (And the code guy just wanted to pet Vern and take a photo)
> We even tried talking with them to let them know if they have an issue they can approach us rather than filing complaints and wasting everyone's time. No dice there, theu acted like they have no idea what we are talking about.




Oh wow! 
How do they even know you have tortoises? You've been there for such a short time. 

Good luck! Just keep a low profile.


----------



## Yvonne G

Last week-end when Will was here he washed off my solar panels for me. When he stepped up onto the roof a big possum ran out from under the panels, over to the tree and gone.

So this a.m. I went to the front yard, where I can see under the panels, and it looks like there's a nest under there, twigs an grass and stuff - along with the possum. I've called a couple exterminator companies to get a price, but they're all closed for the week-end.


----------



## mike taylor

Man just be you and do what you want. You paid money for your house roll with it . I had a douchbags across the street . He would call the cops on my bulldog when he would get out . Because he was scared . As soon as the cop met my dogs he told the guy to grow up . That guy got busted for robbing a gas station now doing 10 years for the state . Good people right ? You just do what makes you happy and they'll talk crap behind your back really nothing you can do to make people like you . I got a guy at the end of the road that thinks he's the car police . My rat rods are loud but legal. He talks crap about my truck to others so . I shift down a gear when I pass his house . I also have Harleys that are loud . My buddies come by and we have group rides with over 30 bikes he really hates that . Hahaha just be you and they can go stick it where the sun doesn't shine.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Doesn't this post, number 100K, oddly enough, qualify as cheating in and of itself?


Thank you cowboy. Yvonne totally trolled my post and cheated .hahahaha She used her mod powers for evil .hahaha


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Thank you cowboy. Yvonne totally trolled my post and cheated .hahahaha She used her mod powers for evil .hahaha


The best part about it was I was just reading through the threads and it was a total coincidence that I finished reading your one word posts at just the right time! It only goes to prove there is a higher power that looks out after us goody two shoes.


----------



## mike taylor

You used your mod powers for evil


----------



## Elohi

Momof4 said:


> Hi! I was thinking about you the other day!! How are you?


I'm doing alright I guess. How are you doing?!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy Monica! How's yourself been doing? From what I've heard, a rocky nest is better than the doghouse for the night.


I'm alright. Achy and tired from busting rock and helping Mia in the heat lol.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> I'm doing alright I guess. How are you doing?!




Pretty good!! How big are your kids now? Are you enjoying summer break?


----------



## Big Charlie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I can relate with that. Over 25 years of my life I've lived in the "sticks"-(country) knowing all my neighbors and even watching football together. Now I'm here in the suburbs and I'm trying to meet the locals. I'm getting resistance asking folks about all of us keeping our porch lights on overnight to help combat potential crime in the area. First question I get is, "Have you had anything stolen?" I explain no and that the point here is to keep these things from happening. I'm up to 3 houses so far. Hopefully more will join in.
> I point out that criminals like the dark and sneaking around and that the lights help them choose a different street but it still seems to take some convincing.
> I wish you luck. Take some homemade blueberry muffins to them that might help on some level. Even if they toss them out, it won't be from you not reaching out with an olive branch.


You would have problems with my husband. He hates it when neighbors leave their porch lights on at night. We don't have black out curtains and he needs it completely dark in order to sleep. The people who lived in our house before us installed sensor lights that turn on if they detect motion.

When we first moved in, we left one of our cars parked in front of our house, under the street light. Someone broke in and stole our fishing equipment.


----------



## MPRC

While we've only been here a few months, the yard full of tortoises (6 redfoots ranging from 3lbs to 12lbs) hasn't gone unnoticed by the locals who walk by. They have all been very kind and polite and curious and the school kids enjoy getting to pet Vern if i'm out while they are walking to/from school. This is why I'm surprised someone took issue. I explained that they don't bark, shed, scratch, dig or cause a disturbance and the code guy agreed that they are pretty neat.
. 
I suspect it is the same person who tried to report me for running an unlicensed business from my home which is a lie. I have been in business as a professional photographer for 10 years and I am licensed. registered and insured. I offered the code guy a copy of my papers and he said he didn't need it unless I try to open a storefront. He then rolled his eyes as to say, "This wont be the end of the complaints" 
.
I think the 'current' cause for complaint is that we had a survey done (required by the city to get a fence permit) only to find that we technically own 15 feet of the 24ft wide alley way (the city claimed a 7-1/2 foot easement, so really 7-1/2 feet of it is 'our yard') and they found that the neighbors had encroached on the street by a wide margin. We didn't say anything about it, but I think they are afraid they will lose part of their yard. They have come out to scream at us that we are going to ruin the neighborhood by putting up a fence that doesn't have any effect on the width of the street. It's all bizarre. I can't wait to finish the 7ft wood fence so we don't have to see them while i enjoy my BACK YARD. 
.
I really want to be petty and put raised garden planters on the asphalt strip, but I don't need them being vandalized so instead we are just considering it to be extra parking and leaving our trucks there at night. The city told me I can tear out the pavement, fence it, do whatever I want, but then cautioned that it would probably cause us extra drama.
.
All in all, I'm happy I spent $600 on security cameras because we can see which neighbors are messing with our stuff to politely ask them to knock it off. I think I need to go write a good review for the company...


----------



## Momof4

Yes, it will be nice when your fence goes in! Sorry the neighbors are jerky!!


----------



## MPRC

It won't be done a moment too soon.


----------



## theguy67

MPRC said:


> It won't be done a moment too soon.



Neighbors can be a real pain. I'm glad I haven't had issues involving property.

Living in the 2nd floor apartment, I use to have a neighbor who lived below me. He would play rather loud music at 3am quite often. I'm a rather passive person, so I typically would turn on Netflix until I fell asleep (again). Then his female friend would come over. Her voice loud and always ending in an inflection. One rainy night at 2am I heard her pounding on the door, calling for the guy. Repeating and repeating the same line over and over. That was worse than the music. Drove me mad since my bed was above the door.


----------



## jaizei

MPRC said:


> While we've only been here a few months, the yard full of tortoises (6 redfoots ranging from 3lbs to 12lbs) hasn't gone unnoticed by the locals who walk by. They have all been very kind and polite and curious and the school kids enjoy getting to pet Vern if i'm out while they are walking to/from school. This is why I'm surprised someone took issue. I explained that they don't bark, shed, scratch, dig or cause a disturbance and the code guy agreed that they are pretty neat.
> .
> I suspect it is the same person who tried to report me for running an unlicensed business from my home which is a lie. I have been in business as a professional photographer for 10 years and I am licensed. registered and insured. I offered the code guy a copy of my papers and he said he didn't need it unless I try to open a storefront. He then rolled his eyes as to say, "This wont be the end of the complaints"
> .
> I think the 'current' cause for complaint is that we had a survey done (required by the city to get a fence permit) only to find that we technically own 15 feet of the 24ft wide alley way (the city claimed a 7-1/2 foot easement, so really 7-1/2 feet of it is 'our yard') and they found that the neighbors had encroached on the street by a wide margin. We didn't say anything about it, but I think they are afraid they will lose part of their yard. They have come out to scream at us that we are going to ruin the neighborhood by putting up a fence that doesn't have any effect on the width of the street. It's all bizarre. I can't wait to finish the 7ft wood fence so we don't have to see them while i enjoy my BACK YARD.
> .
> I really want to be petty and put raised garden planters on the asphalt strip, but I don't need them being vandalized so instead we are just considering it to be extra parking and leaving our trucks there at night. The city told me I can tear out the pavement, fence it, do whatever I want, but then cautioned that it would probably cause us extra drama.
> .
> All in all, I'm happy I spent $600 on security cameras because we can see which neighbors are messing with our stuff to politely ask them to knock it off. I think I need to go write a good review for the company...



See, I think that filing numerous complaints and "com[ing] out to scream at us" goes beyond passive aggressive. Appeasement doesn't work, but only emboldens. I'd use the aforementioned acts plus the potential trespass you alluded to when speaking about cameras to justify putting up as much fence as you are legally allowed to. 

Step 2 is to create a "bad neighbors" Youtube channel and post any video you have of them doing things to your property.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> You have a nice little forest going for you there.


Finding that one living down the hill gives me 3 cypress trees, this is the base of the first one I planted around 1990, It was a sympathy buy, The top was broke off and had just one limb. I used soft wire to turn the limb up and it worked as I had hoped. What I like about them is they give shade in summer and after dropping the leaves let the sun shine through during winter.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Turtulas-Len said:


> Finding that one living down the hill gives me 3 cypress trees, this is the base of the first one I planted around 1990, It was a sympathy buy, The top was broke off and had just one limb. I used soft wire to turn the limb up and it worked as I had hoped. What I like about them is they give shade in summer and after dropping the leaves let the sun shine through during winter.


----------



## MPRC




----------



## tortdad

MPRC said:


> While we've only been here a few months, the yard full of tortoises (6 redfoots ranging from 3lbs to 12lbs) hasn't gone unnoticed by the locals who walk by. They have all been very kind and polite and curious and the school kids enjoy getting to pet Vern if i'm out while they are walking to/from school. This is why I'm surprised someone took issue. I explained that they don't bark, shed, scratch, dig or cause a disturbance and the code guy agreed that they are pretty neat.
> .
> I suspect it is the same person who tried to report me for running an unlicensed business from my home which is a lie. I have been in business as a professional photographer for 10 years and I am licensed. registered and insured. I offered the code guy a copy of my papers and he said he didn't need it unless I try to open a storefront. He then rolled his eyes as to say, "This wont be the end of the complaints"
> .
> I think the 'current' cause for complaint is that we had a survey done (required by the city to get a fence permit) only to find that we technically own 15 feet of the 24ft wide alley way (the city claimed a 7-1/2 foot easement, so really 7-1/2 feet of it is 'our yard') and they found that the neighbors had encroached on the street by a wide margin. We didn't say anything about it, but I think they are afraid they will lose part of their yard. They have come out to scream at us that we are going to ruin the neighborhood by putting up a fence that doesn't have any effect on the width of the street. It's all bizarre. I can't wait to finish the 7ft wood fence so we don't have to see them while i enjoy my BACK YARD.
> .
> I really want to be petty and put raised garden planters on the asphalt strip, but I don't need them being vandalized so instead we are just considering it to be extra parking and leaving our trucks there at night. The city told me I can tear out the pavement, fence it, do whatever I want, but then cautioned that it would probably cause us extra drama.
> .
> All in all, I'm happy I spent $600 on security cameras because we can see which neighbors are messing with our stuff to politely ask them to knock it off. I think I need to go write a good review for the company...



Fence your entire property, **** on that neighbor


----------



## tortdad

I had something similar where it turned out a neighbors fence was 7'-6" in my yard. The fence was put up prior to either me or the neighbor buying our houses but the fence was in desperate need of repair and they were super pissed I wanted my 7.5 feet back. They had a garden and landscaping across there and I didn't care. They tried to prevent me from doing it and called the city to complain, claiming they should be grandfathered in that land since it was like that when we bought the place. The city inspector looked at the survey I had from closing on the house and the survey the neighbor had done, they both matched and said the fence was off so I knocked it down that day and rebuilt it on the correct property line and ripped up her stupid plants.


----------



## MPRC

tortdad said:


> I had something similar where it turned out a neighbors fence was 7'-6" in my yard. The fence was put up prior to either me or the neighbor buying our houses but the fence was in desperate need of repair and they were super pissed I wanted my 7.5 feet back. They had a garden and landscaping across there and I didn't care. They tried to prevent me from doing it and called the city to complain, claiming they should be grandfathered in that land since it was like that when we bought the place. The city inspector looked at the survey I had from closing on the house and the survey the neighbor had done, they both matched and said the fence was off so I knocked it down that day and rebuilt it on the correct property line and ripped up her stupid plants.



I'm debating asking the city if they would like to purchase the 7-1/2ft paved section that isn't an easement since it is functioning as their road currently. Less taxes for me to pay and some cash in hand may be worth it....otherwise they may not be amused when I start utilizing the area for my yard rather than their road.


----------



## Yvonne G

It may be a prescriptive easement. That means it's your property, but it is used as part of the road and you can't fence it off.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm sitting in the ER with a sick kid in Mammoth. We are camping about 20 miles away and she got worse so waiting to see dr.
> 
> We have no service camping except at the hospital and my friend sent this pic of a tortoise who needs a home. What is it? They said desert.
> It looks very dry to me.
> I don't think I can take in a tort.
> View attachment 210961



It's Gopherus agassizii...against federal law to mess with them. He looks too good to be wild. He belong to someone.


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> It may be a prescriptive easement. That means it's your property, but it is used as part of the road and you can't fence it off.



Nope, had it surveyed, 7-1/2 feet is just ours, flat out dead to rights. The OTHER 7-1/2 feet of pavement next to that was taken as an easement in the 60 s and then there's another 7-1/2 feet that is just plain alleyway. 

The city planner and code enforcement both say we CAN fence it with a 2-1/2 foot fence if we so desire, just that it won't make us any friends.


----------



## MPRC

Meanwhile in Eugene.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yeah us ! They may say our air quality is no longer unhealthy for anyone, but we still have a yellow moon coming up. At first I thought it was a sodium streetlight!


Okay, the picture looks white but trust me it's yellow from all the smoke in the atmosphere.


----------



## Big Charlie

MPRC said:


> Meanwhile in Eugene.
> View attachment 215075


Isn't a bad idea to try to hold a tortoise with your hands there?


----------



## tortdad

Big Charlie said:


> Isn't a bad idea to try to hold a tortoise with your hands there?


Of the tort is squirming it can pinch you fingers and cause you to drop it but a large tort like that doesn't have many places to pick it up from.


----------



## MPRC

Good new, "Gigantor" was reunited with his people after his adventure.


----------



## mike taylor

That's a big boy . People need to build their enclosures better . I've never had one get out .


----------



## mike taylor

Good food !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Good food !


Too many veggies for my palate. And where's the dead cow?


----------



## mike taylor

Its under all thems Onions


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And I've found what I might consider the perfect woman for me…


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> That's a big boy . People need to build their enclosures better . I've never had one get out .




We live in a somewhat small town and our Mayor just found one and posted it on FB a few days ago looking for his owner. 
I guess it went to a foster person for a few days until the teenage boy owner was found and he decided that his Sulcata looked so happy he decided to leave it with them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Its under all thems Onions


I see mashed potatoes and gravy; thumbs up on that.


----------



## mike taylor

That's cool . At least he did what's best for the animal .


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And I've found what I might consider the perfect woman for me…
> View attachment 215165


Move to New York . Everybody walks . Hahahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I see mashed potatoes and gravy; thumbs up on that.


Man every dead cow goes better with potatoes and gravy . Its a must in the red neck cook book.


----------



## mike taylor

Man it's been raining like an s.o.b. here in New Caney. Give me a break please . Hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning everybody!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## mike taylor

Hump day !


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Hump day !


Winner winner chicken dinner!!


----------



## Momof4

Second leak in 4 months. 
Just doing a quick fix until we remodel our master bath. 
Plumbing sucks!!


----------



## MPRC

When was your house built? It looks newer, sucks that you are having so many issues.


----------



## Momof4

It was built in 1975. 
It's not fun but I'm thankful there wasn't a flood. We just heard water running in the wall. 
The worst part is looking at the holes which they taped up with plastic for the a/c and so the kitty doesn't get in, the junk that's spread all over because of the closets I emptied and waiting for the drywall to be fixed and painting! 
We were going to repainted anyway but not this soon. 

So I guess there is always a positive. The leak in April got me a fresh new powder room


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> It was built in 1975.
> It's not fun but I'm thankful there wasn't a flood. We just heard water running in the wall.
> The worst part is looking at the holes which they taped up with plastic for the a/c and so the kitty doesn't get in, the junk that's spread all over because of the closets I emptied and waiting for the drywall to be fixed and painting!
> We were going to repainted anyway but not this soon.
> 
> So I guess there is always a positive. The leak in April got me a fresh new powder room



I lived in a cheap basement apartment that no one cared to take care of. The people above me let their toilet overflow for HOURS and the ceiling in my bathroom fell down and the walls were completely saturated. It took them more than 10 days to fix everything in a one bathroom apartment. I got free rent that month because I specifically told them i was leaving for 3 days and then needed a functional toilet when I returned. That didn't happen. 3 months later it happened AGAIN!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> My pet peeve - soggy cereal in the sink. I can tolerate so many awful things but that just floors me.




my pet peeve is dried Rice Krispies on the floor that slice bits of skin off my feet. Those Krispies hurt!


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> I lived in a cheap basement apartment that no one cared to take care of. The people above me let their toilet overflow for HOURS and the ceiling in my bathroom fell down and the walls were completely saturated. It took them more than 10 days to fix everything in a one bathroom apartment. I got free rent that month because I specifically told them i was leaving for 3 days and then needed a functional toilet when I returned. That didn't happen. 3 months later it happened AGAIN!



Whoa!! That would suck!!


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> my pet peeve is dried Rice Krispies on the floor that slice bits of skin off my feet. Those Krispies hurt!




Oh, I came up with a new one!!
A cold sponge full with water in the sink or the sponge sitting in a bowl of water. 

It just feels gross picking it up and wringing it out! 

Squeeze the darn sponge and lay it next to the sink people!!


----------



## mike taylor

Man my head hurts . Being out in the hot sun all day will make your brain bleed.


----------



## Big Charlie

Momof4 said:


> Oh, I came up with a new one!!
> A cold sponge full with water in the sink or the sponge sitting in a bowl of water.
> 
> It just feels gross picking it up and wringing it out!
> 
> Squeeze the darn sponge and lay it next to the sink people!!


That's why I stopped using sponges. If they sit in water, they start to smell. I use dishcloths. When one gets dirty, it goes in the laundry.


----------



## Yvonne G

I had a nice surprise for lunch today. Well, I didn't have a surprise FOR lunch, I received a surprise at lunchtime. My daughter is babysitting her two grandkids until Saturday and they went to Taco Bell for lunch, bringing it here to eat, and she brought me two burrito supremes. I'd like to try their potatorito. Daughter says it's pretty good. Then we walked around and looked at all the turtles and tortoises. It was a nice break in my otherwise boring day, and I found a YF egg on top of the ground.

To add to the list of complaints: I don't like a messy house, but since I'm the one who messes it (and has to clean it) I really have no complaint.


----------



## Momof4

Hold the phone people, it's Mike's birthday!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Birthday, Mike!!


----------



## mike taylor

Thanks !


----------



## mike taylor

My bad that was a one word post so it doesn't count . Haha Thank you Turtle friends !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yippee! We've still got a smoke caused red moon out. And air quality is unhealthy for people and animals. The stars are blocked out by the haze and it smells like a campfire outside.


----------



## tortdad

maggie3fan said:


> my pet peeve is dried Rice Krispies on the floor that slice bits of skin off my feet. Those Krispies hurt!


How in the heck do Rice Krispies cut you?


----------



## tortdad

FYI. I stick wash cloths in the washing machine but a few times a week I stick my sponges into my dishwasher to be disinfected.


----------



## mike taylor

You can just buy that big pack of 20/or30 sponges for like two bucks at the dollar store . Then you use it and put it in the trash. Then you grab a nice clean one and start over . Or you could just make the kids clean and not worry about it . IF I cook they clean. If my wife cooks they clean . If they cook they clean . You see the pattern? If they do a bad job ,they do it again until they get it right. Yeah ,Maggie how do you get rice crispy cuts ?


----------



## Momof4

Ok, guys my grandson turned two today!!! I can't believe it! 
We spent the morning at the Safari Park.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Ok, guys my grandson turned two today!!! I can't believe it!
> We spent the morning at the Safari Park.
> View attachment 215293



They grow up so quickly.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortdad said:


> How in the heck do Rice Krispies cut you?



They harden up after the milk. Then you've missed all the ones your kid spilled. And they really are sharp and will make blood. It cuts, and are sharp and hurtful........I probably could have make this funnier, but my triple cheeseburger is getting cold..............


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I had a nice surprise for lunch today. Well, I didn't have a surprise FOR lunch, I received a surprise at lunchtime. My daughter is babysitting her two grandkids until Saturday and they went to Taco Bell for lunch, bringing it here to eat, and she brought me two burrito supremes. I'd like to try their potatorito. Daughter says it's pretty good. Then we walked around and looked at all the turtles and tortoises. It was a nice break in my otherwise boring day, and I found a YF egg on top of the ground.
> 
> To add to the list of complaints: I don't like a messy house, but since I'm the one who messes it (and has to clean it) I really have no complaint.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I had a nice surprise for lunch today. Well, I didn't have a surprise FOR lunch, I received a surprise at lunchtime. My daughter is babysitting her two grandkids until Saturday and they went to Taco Bell for lunch, bringing it here to eat, and she brought me two burrito supremes. I'd like to try their potatorito. Daughter says it's pretty good. Then we walked around and looked at all the turtles and tortoises. It was a nice break in my otherwise boring day, and I found a YF egg on top of the ground.
> 
> To add to the list of complaints: I don't like a messy house, but since I'm the one who messes it (and has to clean it) I really have no complaint.




What a fun day Yvonne!! I guess you're good for another year


----------



## mike taylor

My boss makes a dollar,I make a dime . That's why I poop on company time . Hahahaha Fun little rhyme isn't it ? Hahaha


----------



## tortdad

maggie3fan said:


> They harden up after the milk. Then you've missed all the ones your kid spilled. And they really are sharp and will make blood. It cuts, and are sharp and hurtful........I probably could have make this funnier, but my triple cheeseburger is getting cold..............


I thought you were going to tell me those little midget elves were actually ninjas


----------



## bouaboua

Wishing everyone have a wonderful weekend! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you, Steven. I hope you and Irene have a great week-end as well.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning about to ride the ole Harley out to the beach . I need the wind and the rumble for my mental health.


----------



## Yvonne G

Too hot for me. I hate the hot wind blowing on me. Is your wife going with you?


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Good morning about to ride the ole Harley out to the beach . I need the wind and the rumble for my mental health.




Enjoy the wind and be careful!!!
We want pics of the beach!


----------



## mike taylor

Ten four


----------



## mike taylor

Well that was two words should count as a post .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Well that was two words should count as a post .



Yeah, but you forgot the "good buddy"


----------



## mike taylor

At the beach .


----------



## tortdad

Noah had a football scrimmage this morning, now we're home eating lunch and about to go tintype neighborhood swimming pool


----------



## bouaboua

Baby Hermnni having breakfast......


----------



## mike taylor

300 miles later and I'm home . Fun day ride ,ride ,ride !


----------



## mike taylor

Some friends bagged a shark . So we killed and grilled it on the beach .


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Baby Hermnni having breakfast......
> 
> View attachment 215434



Aw. . . you have babies!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

The new growth on the rescue sulcata is looking good!


----------



## mike taylor

More bananas !


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Aw. . . you have babies!


Yes. We got 4 of them on July 25th.


----------



## mike taylor

Let Harry and Sally out to eat all the grass they want before I cut it .


----------



## mike taylor

Forgot the photo.


----------



## Yvonne G

You remember a while back, SO, the Aldabran tortoise broke though the fence separating his yard from the Gulf Coast box turtle yard:





Well, William reinforced that section with a few pieces of scrap plywood and a pallet. The last time William came up from San Diego, I showed him where SO was starting to break apart the wood at that section yet AGAIN, so he pounded in some T posts o discourage SO from that area:




After he realized he couldn't get through that section anymore, he moved down the line to the other end of that fence and broke through once more:




I bought enough T posts to place them all along that whole section, but I run out of steam after about 5 of them:




If he really tried, I'm sure he could bend those posts and get in there. I only hope he doesn't start demolishing the other fences around his yard. They would allow escape. He's going in there looking for something to eat. I guess all that nice, green grass in his yard isn't to his liking. There is a peach tree outside the fence at the top of the picture and it smells of rotten peaches up there, and there is a fig tree in the YF yard on the other side of the pond where he broke through yesterday. Honest folks, I really do feed this tortoise.


----------



## mike taylor

Yesterday and today's banana growth.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Yesterday and today's banana growth.
> 
> View attachment 215591
> View attachment 215593



Wow! I guess I live in the wrong climate. My banana trees are still only about a foot tall.


----------



## mike taylor

Water lots and lots of water . I turn my hose on and flood them morning and night .


----------



## mike taylor

Nothing better than bbq ribs ,baked beans ,and sweet tea with a touch of moonshine . In my favorite cup . Yummmmmmmmy!


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> You remember a while back, SO, the Aldabran tortoise broke though the fence separating his yard from the Gulf Coast box turtle yard:
> 
> View attachment 215571
> View attachment 215572
> 
> 
> Well, William reinforced that section with a few pieces of scrap plywood and a pallet. The last time William came up from San Diego, I showed him where SO was starting to break apart the wood at that section yet AGAIN, so he pounded in some T posts o discourage SO from that area:
> 
> View attachment 215575
> 
> 
> After he realized he couldn't get through that section anymore, he moved down the line to the other end of that fence and broke through once more:
> 
> View attachment 215576
> 
> 
> I bought enough T posts to place them all along that whole section, but I run out of steam after about 5 of them:
> 
> View attachment 215577
> 
> 
> If he really tried, I'm sure he could bend those posts and get in there. I only hope he doesn't start demolishing the other fences around his yard. They would allow escape. He's going in there looking for something to eat. I guess all that nice, green grass in his yard isn't to his liking. There is a peach tree outside the fence at the top of the picture and it smells of rotten peaches up there, and there is a fig tree in the YF yard on the other side of the pond where he broke through yesterday. Honest folks, I really do feed this tortoise.


He's persistent!


----------



## Yvonne G

Geez. I have some seeds left over from the 100,000th post contest, so I was going to count Mike's single word posts, including mine, and then subtract them to see who really made the 100,000th post, and sent the seeds to them. Wouldn't you know it? I come out that person again. Someone else take a look at it. I come up with 51 of Mike's single posts, then I added my post, making it 52. When I go to 100,052 it's me again. So I went to the next person and it's Mike and he's disqualified, then me then Mike again twice. Looks like it might be Elohi, but I'd like someone else to double check my figures. Take out Mike's one word posts. Take out my winning posts. And see if you come up with Elohi. Let me know.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> You remember a while back, SO, the Aldabran tortoise broke though the fence separating his yard from the Gulf Coast box turtle yard:
> 
> View attachment 215571
> View attachment 215572
> 
> 
> Well, William reinforced that section with a few pieces of scrap plywood and a pallet. The last time William came up from San Diego, I showed him where SO was starting to break apart the wood at that section yet AGAIN, so he pounded in some T posts o discourage SO from that area:
> 
> View attachment 215575
> 
> 
> After he realized he couldn't get through that section anymore, he moved down the line to the other end of that fence and broke through once more:
> 
> View attachment 215576
> 
> 
> I bought enough T posts to place them all along that whole section, but I run out of steam after about 5 of them:
> 
> View attachment 215577
> 
> 
> If he really tried, I'm sure he could bend those posts and get in there. I only hope he doesn't start demolishing the other fences around his yard. They would allow escape. He's going in there looking for something to eat. I guess all that nice, green grass in his yard isn't to his liking. There is a peach tree outside the fence at the top of the picture and it smells of rotten peaches up there, and there is a fig tree in the YF yard on the other side of the pond where he broke through yesterday. Honest folks, I really do feed this tortoise.




You have your hands full!! 
I wish members lived closer to you so they could help more.


----------



## Momof4

@Jacqui Where are you? You are missed!! Hope everything is ok.


----------



## Momof4

It's so hard going to someone's house with two CDT and they just roam the yard with a dog. 

No water dish, romaine lettuce, broccoli & fruit. I think they feed it other stuff but this is what I witnessed. She did say the liked hibiscus and cactus pads so that's good. 

They are 35 yrs old and look great. 
I did tell her that they can't process sugar but it went in one ear and out the other. I threw out other things but again they know best. 

It's so hard because you just want the best for them and you want to educate but you really can't. 

Guess what? I didn't even take a picture!!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Geez. I have some seeds left over from the 100,000th post contest, so I was going to count Mike's single word posts, including mine, and then subtract them to see who really made the 100,000th post, and sent the seeds to them. Wouldn't you know it? I come out that person again. Someone else take a look at it. I come up with 51 of Mike's single posts, then I added my post, making it 52. When I go to 100,052 it's me again. So I went to the next person and it's Mike and he's disqualified, then me then Mike again twice. Looks like it might be Elohi, but I'd like someone else to double check my figures. Take out Mike's one word posts. Take out my winning posts. And see if you come up with Elohi. Let me know.


No matter how you single me out I'm still the winner . Hahah


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> No matter how you single me out I'm still the winner . Hahah



Winner, winner chicken dinner!


----------



## mike taylor

Does that mean you had a change of heart and need my address? Hahaha


----------



## Yvonne G

Nope. Still disqualified.


----------



## tortdad

After using "new math" I show that I'm the winner


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> After using "new math" I show that I'm the winner


I think you'll find it was me.
And I can prove it using graphs and lying.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm pretty sure it's Elohi, but I'll double check my figures after while. Right now I have to go feed the critters.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm pretty sure it's Elohi, but I'll double check my figures after while. Right now I have to go feed the critters.


No need to double check my math... I won and I'll be over shortly to collect my prize. Since the price is late I've changed the reward to compensate for interest. BO and SO should make up for the late payment. Just think, it will save you some work on your fence 

Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> No need to double check my math... I won and I'll be over shortly to collect my prize. Since the price is late I've changed the reward to compensate for interest. BO and SO should make up for the late payment. Just think, it will save you some work on your fence
> 
> Lol



Oh, if only...


----------



## Yvonne G

OK, so I counted 52 disqualified posts. Going to post #100,052, that's Mike, 53 was Mike, 54 was Mike, 55 was me, 56 was Mike and the next post is a legitimate post made by Elohi. So, @Elohi , Monica, if you'll PM me your address, I have some seeds to send you as a prize for being the 100,000th legitimate post on this thread.

@Elohi 





Theguy67 also won a prize for this contest. 

Congratulations to both of you.​


----------



## mike taylor

Evil mod powers hard at work here .


----------



## Yvonne G

You should get the prize for the biggest cheater. Hm-m-m-m - that sounds doable. I'll have to think of something that fits the category.


----------



## tortdad

Send him a millennial participation trophy


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> Evil mod powers hard at work here .




you get a little bad boy sticker !


----------



## mike taylor

I have them tattooed all over me .


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Send him a millennial participation trophy


Shut it Kevin


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> OK, so I counted 52 disqualified posts. Going to post #100,052, that's Mike, 53 was Mike, 54 was Mike, 55 was me, 56 was Mike and the next post is a legitimate post made by Elohi. So, @Elohi , Monica, if you'll PM me your address, I have some seeds to send you as a prize for being the 100,000th legitimate post on this thread.
> 
> @Elohi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theguy67 also won a prize for this contest.
> 
> Congratulations to both of you.​


I got the 100,000th post in here? Whoa!!! Well how cool is that?! I'll PM you now. So cool! Thanks!


----------



## mike taylor

100000 post is a myth . It never happened. The evil mod made it up .haha


----------



## MPRC

I'll get ya for 200k. Just gotta start putting up 3 word posts.


----------



## mike taylor

When we get a little closer to the 200000 mark I'll cheat again . Hahahahahaha


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> When we get a little closer to the 200000 mark I'll cheat again . Hahahahahaha


It's not cheating it's called creative ways ! Your to good to use the word "cheat" !


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> When we get a little closer to the 200000 mark I'll cheat again . Hahahahahaha




(***Hm-m-m. . . Yvonne taps her finger on her chin, thinking, "Looks like I'm going to have to find some sort of reason to ban Mike when we reach the 200,000 mark."***)


----------



## mike taylor

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's not cheating it's called creative ways ! Your to good to use the word "cheat" !


Yeah ,I was thinking I was doing good then they said I cheated . I would think it was cheating if everyone was talking and posting away. But that wasn't the case . I jump started this thread . I should be a heroin of this story.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> (***Hm-m-m. . . Yvonne taps her finger on her chin, thinking, "Looks like I'm going to have to find some sort of reason to ban Mike when we reach the 200,000 mark."***)


You're a smart young lady . I know you'll think of something. Haha


----------



## mike taylor

See this is why I had to make one word post . Seems I'm the only one keeping the chat alive .


----------



## Momof4

Where's Jacqui? Am I missing something? I hope she and her family are ok.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Where's Jacqui? Am I missing something? I hope she and her family are ok.



We're fine.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm going to say this out loud because it makes it seem like I did more than I really did this a.m. I'm in the house and tired at 8:30a and feel like I didn't do much. There's SO much to do and I'm not getting it done!

Fed, watered and cleaned up after tortoises
Pounded in two more T-posts
Picked up two wheel barrow loads of tree trimmings and spread them on the hill by the street (to inhibit erosion)
Cut down 4 limbs in back yard because they were hanging too low
Looked in the shed at the traps and caught one opossum. . . one to go.

It looks like I did something, but I don't feel like I accomplished anything. It's all getting away from me. Too much to do, so little ambition to do it.


----------



## mike taylor

You've did more than me and I get paid to work . Hahaha


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm going to say this out loud because it makes it seem like I did more than I really did this a.m. I'm in the house and tired at 8:30a and feel like I didn't do much. There's SO much to do and I'm not getting it done!
> 
> Fed, watered and cleaned up after tortoises
> Pounded in two more T-posts
> Picked up two wheel barrow loads of tree trimmings and spread them on the hill by the street (to inhibit erosion)
> Cut down 4 limbs in back yard because they were hanging too low
> Looked in the shed at the traps and caught one opossum. . . one to go.
> 
> It looks like I did something, but I don't feel like I accomplished anything. It's all getting away from me. Too much to do, so little ambition to do it.



I ate a breakfast sandwich so sounds like we're even


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> You've did more than me and I get paid to work . Hahaha


I'm being paid right now to type this.....


----------



## tortdad




----------



## tortdad

Mike next time just post emoji 

It's not a one word post because they're not words


----------



## tortdad

Or random pictures


----------



## tortdad




----------



## mike taylor

I'm getting paid to post this picture. Hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Would you just look at me !


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I'm getting paid to post this picture. Hahaha
> 
> View attachment 215810




Least ya coulda done was stand up straight. We don't want to see you laying down on the job.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm sitting in my truck .


----------



## Yvonne G

You sit sideways? How can you see to drive?


----------



## jaizei

you just gotta post a stream of consciousness...


----------



## jaizei

and break it into multiple posts


----------



## jaizei

if i were more talented or less tired


----------



## jaizei

i'd attempt haikus


----------



## jaizei

maybe that's a task for tomorrow


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> You sit sideways? How can you see to drive?


Not driving . This is supervising mode . I'm the boss . So I pull up to the job and watch my guys . Then I go buy food ,water ,and parts so they keep going . It's hot outside I loves me a.c. and tunes . Hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

It's Friday! Car show tonight and beer in my future!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Not driving . This is supervising mode . I'm the boss . So I pull up to the job and watch my guys . Then I go buy food ,water ,and parts so they keep going . It's hot outside I loves me a.c. and tunes . Hahaha



I should have said, "You drive while laying on your side?" (the picture is sideways - it's not funny if you have to explain it. . . well, I guess it's not funny even if you don't have to explain it)


----------



## mike taylor

I don't get it . Hahaha Why are you always picking on me ? Hahaha I have feelings you know . Hahaha


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I don't get it . Hahaha Why are you always picking on me ? Hahaha I have feelings you know . Hahaha


Its the beard


----------



## Jacqui

Lunch with Jeff, a daughter and her hubby at Olive Garden.


----------



## mike taylor

Well just had to let go a employee. Drug test came back dirty . He was a good guy . Drugs will get you every time . Can't smoke the weeds and have a good job . When you work for the city as a contract company you can't be smoking the weeds . The bad part is I know this guy . Feel bad for him but it's out of my hands . ( shakes head ) That's the down side to being in my shoes.


----------



## Yvonne G

In 10 days Jacqui will be celebrating her 10th Forum anniversary. 10 and 10 - Must be gonna' be a lucky day for Jacqui.

The older I get the less I want to leave the house. I like to run errands early morning before it gets hot, but I don't like to go. It's a real fight with myself to get ready and go. I finally left about 8a or so and just got home at 11a. Had to stop off at Harbor Freight to pick up a new sump pump. The one I've got in the snapper pond stopped working. Bank, post office, store - whew! finally finished. Now I've got to put all the groceries away.

The two prizes for the 100,000th posts here in the chat were mailed today.


----------



## MPRC

I've been sick all week, the sort of nastiness that hits the digestive system hard. I really wish I hadn't committed to doing a garage sale this weekend, but it IS the citywide garage sale, the best time to get a BUNCH of people out to this small town. - Plus we have extra Eclipse traffic rolling right past the house. Wish me luck and bring me coffee!


----------



## Yvonne G

Misty, Sterling and Little Missy Kitty allowed me to sleep in this a.m. I didn't get up until almost 7a. What's this world coming to?

Today I have a yard inspection at 10a and then a little later an acquaintance from long ago when I was part of the turtle club here is bringing me her two CDTs. She has some bad stuff going on in her life right now and needs to free up some of her time. I just adopted out my last CDT, so I have space right now.

It's going to be another hot one, in the triple digits. Another day goes by without me getting any of my outside work done.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne did you see the new member Iris who posted those turtle/tortoises she has. She thought they were redfoots in the CDR. I think she needs help ID them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Yvonne did you see the new member Iris who posted those turtle/tortoises she has. She thought they were redfoots in the CDR. I think she needs help ID them.



Yes, I moved her posts and subsequent responses to the "introductions" section. They are (or at least one of them is) Central American Wood turtles.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning! Things got busy yesterday with bringing home 45 bags of cypress mulch and a small chest freezer. Debating if I need another load of mulch. Everybody near is out, so I have to get it in Lincoln.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sounds like you have your work cut out for you.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Sounds like you have your work cut out for you.



Yes and my work it is. Borrowed my daughter's pickup, but had wanted Jeff home incase I broke it. Otherwise would have had it brought home before now. About once a week I was getting six bags or so with my car. Nice to get a full load at a time.


----------



## Jacqui

Headed home with 35 more bags of mulch. Who is volunteering to unload it?


----------



## Yvonne G

You need to make that a condition of your daughter getting her truck back. "Come get your truck, and by the way, stack the bags over there, please."


----------



## Yvonne G

Today was a busy day for the rescue. I did a yard inspection this a.m. for a box turtle adoption. Daryl brought me a deformed RF tortoise that he found in the foothills. Then Christi and her family came and adopted 4 juvenile 3-toe box turtles, and even though I tried to refuse, gave me $50 donation. You can see pictures of the RF tortoise here:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/found.160133/


----------



## Jacqui

.... sitting getting Jeff a new phone...


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You need to make that a condition of your daughter getting her truck back. "Come get your truck, and by the way, stack the bags over there, please."



She's the pregnant one


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> .... sitting getting Jeff a new phone...



$300 later and baby boy is happy. Now it will only be fair, when I get a new tortoise or two right?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> $300 later and baby boy is happy. Now it will only be fair, when I get a new tortoise or two right?



Fair's fair. . . quid pro quo. . . tit for tat. . .


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Fair's fair. . . quid pro quo. . . tit for tat. . .



Agreed!


----------



## Jacqui

Josh is coming down to help Jeff, so the temp forecast is now up to 98.


----------



## tortdad

Hello


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Josh is coming down to help Jeff, so the temp forecast is now up to 98.



Help Jeff do what? Unload the bags from the truck? Spread the stuff? cut down trees? pull weeds? Sit in front of a football game on TV?


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Hello



Sup?


----------



## Yvonne G

So I left messages around with several different exterminator companies and only one was able to help me catch opossums. The rest of them said they were not licensed to take care of wildlife. I thought there was only one possum, but the day before the guy came out I opened the shed door and saw two of them. I had the guy come out last week, he set traps in the shed where the possum was. I was told to give him a call when we caught the critters. I called him Thursday morning and left a message that both traps had a possum in them. Then I left another message Thursday evening, Friday morning and Friday evening. I called the main number of the exterminator company on Saturday to learn that they're not open on week-ends. These two juvenile possums were in traps in my hot shed - a metal building with the sun shining on it, for two days, with no water. It bothered me all day yesterday thinking about them and how inhumane this is. I couldn't let them sit there another day. So I loaded the traps up in my truck and took them up into the foothills and released them. What a waste of money. I could have done that myself and not involved an exterminator in the first place, but they were going to humanely euthanize them and it would save me a trip into the country (I don't like to go anyplace). So I caught two juveniles and I know that the one I saw on the roof was BIG, which these two are not. I've reset the traps and hopefully I can catch mama and take her to the country too.

I have to pull my shirt up over my nose whenever I want to get a tool from the shed because there's possum poop all over everything in there - on the shelves, on the tools, on the folded up shade cloth - everywhere!!! I'm going to have to buy some of those face masks and get that place cleaned out.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> So I left messages around with several different exterminator companies and only one was able to help me catch opossums. The rest of them said they were not licensed to take care of wildlife. I thought there was only one possum, but the day before the guy came out I opened the shed door and saw two of them. I had the guy come out last week, he set traps in the shed where the possum was. I was told to give him a call when we caught the critters. I called him Thursday morning and left a message that both traps had a possum in them. Then I left another message Thursday evening, Friday morning and Friday evening. I called the main number of the exterminator company on Saturday to learn that they're not open on week-ends. These two juvenile possums were in traps in my hot shed - a metal building with the sun shining on it, for two days, with no water. It bothered me all day yesterday thinking about them and how inhumane this is. I couldn't let them sit there another day. So I loaded the traps up in my truck and took them up into the foothills and released them. What a waste of money. I could have done that myself and not involved an exterminator in the first place, but they were going to humanely euthanize them and it would save me a trip into the country (I don't like to go anyplace). So I caught two juveniles and I know that the one I saw on the roof was BIG, which these two are not. I've reset the traps and hopefully I can catch mama and take her to the country too.
> 
> I have to pull my shirt up over my nose whenever I want to get a tool from the shed because there's possum poop all over everything in there - on the shelves, on the tools, on the folded up shade cloth - everywhere!!! I'm going to have to buy some of those face masks and get that place cleaned out.




Next time save yourself a trip and just off the little buggers... 

Drop the trap is a large bin full of water

Then burn the shed down so you don't have to clean it, lol


----------



## Yvonne G

I like the shed-cleaning option, but I don't have the stomach for killing anything. I catch spiders in a kleenex and let them go outside.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> I like the shed-cleaning option, but I don't have the stomach for killing anything. I catch spiders in a kleenex and let them go outside.


 Though a fox or owl in that shed.. they're the natural predator of the opossum and will do the dirty work for you.


----------



## Yvonne G

I have always wanted an owl box somewhere on my property. I know you were kidding, but I'm going to look into that.


----------



## mike taylor

Owls will eat your babies. You turning into Nick Yvonne? Sup? Hahahahaha


----------



## Yvonne G

Speaking of Nick. . .


----------



## mike taylor

He is growing up . He don't have time for us older folk anymore.


----------



## mike taylor

I miss Tiffany . I wonder what happened to her ? I know she was having a baby an her boyfriend was sick and he passed away . Then she never came back . I hope she is doing good . Her baby should be two years old now .


----------



## Yvonne G

Some of us didn't believe her stories.


----------



## mike taylor

I wouldn't know ,but why would someone lie about that ? I really enjoyed talking to her and Ashley. I wonder what happened to her .


----------



## mike taylor

On another note I rescued a Texas tortoise. I don't have the papers to keep her, so I turned her over to a rescue that did . Will not keep illegal animals here . But I did get an opportunity to work with one for a day until I got her in the right hands . She will be going back down south where she belongs . I love Texas and it's wildlife . There's no way I could keep such a beauty for myself . Some younger guys went down south to hunt pigs and found her . Took her home to Houston with them . Then called me to ask how to care for her . I gave them the link to parks and wildlife . They turned her over to me . So I could get her back to where she needs to be . Some times people don't think . That female is going to be back where she can make babies for our next generation of Texas tortoises . I let them know to never take one from the wild . Younger people just don't see the big picture.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Help Jeff do what? Unload the bags from the truck? Spread the stuff? cut down trees? pull weeds? Sit in front of a football game on TV?



I don't have a TV as such. We cut a few branches off a big tree, put stuff on the roof for a leak, tore down most of the garage roof on the side we aren't saving. Three loads to the dump.

We unloaded the truck last night.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Next time save yourself a trip and just off the little buggers...
> 
> Drop the trap is a large bin full of water
> 
> Then burn the shed down so you don't have to clean it, lol


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So I left messages around with several different exterminator companies and only one was able to help me catch opossums. The rest of them said they were not licensed to take care of wildlife. I thought there was only one possum, but the day before the guy came out I opened the shed door and saw two of them. I had the guy come out last week, he set traps in the shed where the possum was. I was told to give him a call when we caught the critters. I called him Thursday morning and left a message that both traps had a possum in them. Then I left another message Thursday evening, Friday morning and Friday evening. I called the main number of the exterminator company on Saturday to learn that they're not open on week-ends. These two juvenile possums were in traps in my hot shed - a metal building with the sun shining on it, for two days, with no water. It bothered me all day yesterday thinking about them and how inhumane this is. I couldn't let them sit there another day. So I loaded the traps up in my truck and took them up into the foothills and released them. What a waste of money. I could have done that myself and not involved an exterminator in the first place, but they were going to humanely euthanize them and it would save me a trip into the country (I don't like to go anyplace). So I caught two juveniles and I know that the one I saw on the roof was BIG, which these two are not. I've reset the traps and hopefully I can catch mama and take her to the country too.
> 
> I have to pull my shirt up over my nose whenever I want to get a tool from the shed because there's possum poop all over everything in there - on the shelves, on the tools, on the folded up shade cloth - everywhere!!! I'm going to have to buy some of those face masks and get that place cleaned out.



Wouldn't that business now be able to face cruelty charges?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Owls will eat your babies. You turning into Nick Yvonne? Sup? Hahahahaha



And cats


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I don't have a TV as such. We cut a few branches off a big tree, put stuff on the roof for a leak, tore down most of the garage roof on the side we aren't saving. Three loads to the dump.
> 
> We unloaded the truck last night.



Nice to have help with those heavy jobs, huh?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Wouldn't that business now be able to face cruelty charges?



Maybe, but I'm not the person to take them on. I'll just not pay them for a service they didn't provide.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Nice to have help with those heavy jobs, huh?



Yep. Josh can cut things up higher than me.


----------



## Jacqui

Ugh full tummy. Took the truck back and then took kids out for supper at a Chinese place that is a favorite of my son-in-law.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's the biggest thing I miss since I now have no immediate friends- eating out. I used to go out to lunch frequently, now hardly ever, and then it's only fast food to bring home.

Does it look like your lemon drops have grown any? Mine looks slightly bigger, but it might just be wishful thinking. I pick up an egg here and there in their yard occasionally, and am faithfully incubating them, but don't hold out hope of them hatching.


----------



## Jacqui

Actually, I too think either they are growing or I just think they are. They eat good and I keep adding more variety of stuff, which they like.


----------



## Jacqui

I just wished you and I lived near each other, so I could take you out to lunch.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I just wished you and I lived near each other, so I could take you out to lunch.



Oh heck. . . forget "taking out", I'd just be happy to have you to go to lunch with! Seems you have the same likes as I do (chinese and mexican)


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Oh heck. . . forget "taking out", I'd just be happy to have you to go to lunch with! Seems you have the same likes as I do (chinese and mexican)


I'm with you ladies....Chinese and Mexican are my favorite also. Irene are not so keen about the Mexican food though. And I have to remember that you only eat one meal a day. Even I doesn't agree that is particularly health.


----------



## mike taylor

You need a lunch buddy . But that would ruin your cave dwelling routine . They have an app for your cell phone you can go to a eating place an FaceTime each other .


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'm with you ladies....Chinese and Mexican are my favorite also. Irene are not so keen about the Mexican food though. And I have to remember that you only eat one meal a day. Even I doesn't agree that is particularly health.



Jeff normally eats one meal a day, too. But he also has snacks.


----------



## tortdad

I'm too fat to only eat 1 meal a day


----------



## tortdad

Tomorrow is my 2nd birthday.... I turn 10

It's hard to believe it's been 10 years already since my wreck


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I'm with you ladies....Chinese and Mexican are my favorite also. Irene are not so keen about the Mexican food though. And I have to remember that you only eat one meal a day. Even I doesn't agree that is particularly health.



So when can we all get together? I've been trying to psych myself up to go to the tortoise thing in Arizona, but I don't think I'm going to be able to do it.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> You need a lunch buddy . But that would ruin your cave dwelling routine . They have an app for your cell phone you can go to a eating place an FaceTime each other .



cell phone? What's that? Just kidding - I finally got one, but it's only for emergencies.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Tomorrow is my 2nd birthday.... I turn 10
> 
> It's hard to believe it's been 10 years already since my wreck



Well, happy birthday! You're one lucky dude! Was you accident as bad as Cowboy Ken's?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> I'm too fat to only eat 1 meal a day



Me too!


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Well, happy birthday! You're one lucky dude! Was you accident as bad as Cowboy Ken's?


Not to take Kens wreck lightly because his was horrible but from the conversations we've had the stories he's shared, sadly I think mine was worse. 

I was on a motorcycle on a 2 lane highway traveling at 65 mph when a 93 year old man traveling 55 mph, at the last second, crossed over the double yellow line and hit me head on. I had 8' of skid mark before he hit me. He thought both lanes were traveling in the same direction so he was changing lanes to prepare to make a left hand turn about 1/2 mile up the road. 

Ive had 28 surgeries 
Spent 6 months flat on my back in the hospital (spread out over 3 hospitals)
2 months in a rehab place learning how to walk again 
6 months in out patient rehab until I could walk without a cane. 

It was another year or so after all that before my brain could think correctly again. Even now I have troubles recalling nouns. For example I may forget someone's name, even though I've know them for years. I know there name but it takes my brain time to recall that specific memory. Or I'll forget what a hammer is called I'll say to someone hand me that.... stupid thing you bang nails in with... then a few seconds later I'll say hammer. I know damn well what it is... just takes me longer to recall it is all and it only happens with nouns. It has something to do with the specific part of my brain I landed on. Good thing I'm hard headed  

I bled out and had to be shocked back to life twice that night. First time was on the helicopter and I was down for about 4 mins. Then right after the chopper landed and I was being taken into the hospital it happened again. I was gone for 14 mins that time and the doctors weren't sure I'd make it through the night. It wasn't until about day 14 that they told my family they thought I was going to survive. For the first few weeks it was let's just keep him alive though the night to do another surgery......


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Not to take Kens wreck lightly because his was horrible but from the conversations we've had the stories he's shared, sadly I think mine was worse.
> 
> I was on a motorcycle on a 2 lane highway traveling at 65 mph when a 93 year old man traveling 55 mph, at the last second, crossed over the double yellow line and hit me head on. I had 8' of skid mark before he hit me. He thought both lanes were traveling in the same direction so he was changing lanes to prepare to make a left hand turn about 1/2 mile up the road.
> 
> Ive had 28 surgeries
> Spent 6 months flat on my back in the hospital (spread out over 3 hospitals)
> 2 months in a rehab place learning how to walk again
> 6 months in out patient rehab until I could walk without a cane.
> 
> It was another year or so after all that before my brain could think correctly again. Even now I have troubles recalling nouns. For example I may forget someone's name, even though I've know them for years. I know there name but it takes my brain time to recall that specific memory. Or I'll forget what a hammer is called I'll say to someone hand me that.... stupid thing you bang nails in with... then a few seconds later I'll say hammer. I know damn well what it is... just takes me longer to recall it is all and it only happens with nouns. It has something to do with the specific part of my brain I landed on. Good thing I'm hard headed
> 
> I bled out and had to be shocked back to life twice that night. First time was on the helicopter and I was down for about 4 mins. Then right after the chopper landed and I was being taken into the hospital it happened again. I was gone for 14 mins that time and the doctors weren't sure I'd make it through the night. It wasn't until about day 14 that they told my family they thought I was going to survive. For the first few weeks it was let's just keep him alive though the night to do another surgery......



Wow, then this really should be a celebration for you. So very glad you made it!


----------



## tortdad

I get cake tonight


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I get cake tonight



What a great way to celebrate!! How sweet of your family to acknowledge your special day!


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> What a great way to celebrate!! How sweet of your family to acknowledge your special day!


They don't get a choice, they wouldn't be here if it wasn't for my wreck. 

I met my wife while in the hospital. She was one of the aids taking care of me in the second hospital I was in. Together we have a 6 year old and a 4 year old. No wreck means no family so they celebrate with me.


----------



## mike taylor

Plus Melissa wears the pants . He does whatever she says . I seent it ! Haha


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> They don't get a choice, they wouldn't be here if it wasn't for my wreck.
> 
> I met my wife while in the hospital. She was one of the aids taking care of me in the second hospital I was in. Together we have a 6 year old and a 4 year old. No wreck means no family so they celebrate with me.



I love this story! Looks like it would make a good made-for-TV movie!!


----------



## tortdad

I tell people all the time that if I God gave me a choice of going back in time to make my wreck not happen that i wouldn't change it. Melissa and I would have never met, we lived a hour apart.


----------



## tortdad

I actually had phone numbers to 2 more of the girls from that hospital, lol. 

When I my kids or buddies start bragging about having "game" I tell them they ain't got squat until they can pull numbers while all busted up  

My wife actually ran one of them off saying she had dibs, lol


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> They don't get a choice, they wouldn't be here if it wasn't for my wreck.
> 
> I met my wife while in the hospital. She was one of the aids taking care of me in the second hospital I was in. Together we have a 6 year old and a 4 year old. No wreck means no family so they celebrate with me.




I do remember that now! 
Kind of a cool story to tell but kinda bitter sweet too!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Plus Melissa wears the pants . He does whatever she says . I seent it ! Haha


I wear the pants thank you very much 

She just picks them out for me and tells me which leg to put on first.

Looks over my shoulder... don't tell her I said that.


----------



## mike taylor

See told you


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 216281



Back in CA?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 216281


So what are you doing with yourself now that you've graduated?


----------



## Jacqui

Anybody wanna join us for lunch? Mexican.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Anybody wanna join us for lunch? Mexican.


Me me me


----------



## Jacqui

And not just watermelon...


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Me me me



Well get a move on it, I'm hungry.


----------



## Jacqui

Spent an hour waiting for Jeff to get done with his Dr appt this morning. This afternoon, spent another hour at same Dr's office waiting for him to get his hand stitched up from playing with my saw.


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw geez


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 216384


Wow, that looks bad. At least all the fingers are still there.


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> Wow, that looks bad. At least all the fingers are still there.



Lol there is that


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 216384




Oh my! I just saw this! So sorry


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff had decided rather then doing his work to help me. He decided to use my battery saw, then complained cuz the blade was dull. I told him yeah, I just hadn't gotten around to having my ex change blades, so of course Jeff has to. Then he had to try it out. Well I had one last tree in the rose covered fence line to cut down. Jeff wades in, cusses cuz he found a thing with water to step in, then cuts tree. It's about a 5" diameter one. Slips or something as he finished cutting through the tree and walla cuts himself. He was indeed lucky and did no major damage. Dr forgot to count stitches, as he was more interested in getting the bleeding stopped. Used three or four packages of suture. The saw also survived


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Oh my! I just saw this! So sorry



Jeff ALWAYS bleeds when he comes home.


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon all!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> Lol there is that


And he can shift gears without causing pain. Hope it heals QUICK.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> And he can shift gears without causing pain. Hope it heals QUICK.



He just got a new truck about a month ago, it's an automatic. It's his left hand which helps. Goes in Friday for them to change bandages and check on it. Jeff heals very very slow.


----------



## Jacqui

This is also why I take vacation, when Jeff comes home. Have been waiting for the day I had to do an emergency medical run.


----------



## Jacqui

On Sunday, my youngest son came home to help Jeff. I had some hanging branches to cut down, before they worked on the one roof corner. A while back I had gotten a battery saw on an extension pipe.This would be it's maiden workout. A couple of branches in, Josh climbed on a ladder and worked on a branch. He cut it wrong, so it swung back and hit him. Knocked him off the ladder, almost into a t-post, and the saw got broken. Josh was fine. Jeff had to use that weld stuff on the new saw's base. That weld had started to work undone yesterday, which is why Jeff decided to use my other saw.

So this week it's saw 2, my guys 0.


----------



## Jacqui

We found a new restaurant last night. Had the best ever walleye. Thinking of going back Sat night to try the prime rib.


----------



## mike taylor

We are all going to die . There's a hurricane in the golf. Haha Man people freak at the weather guessers news . Sam's is packed and good luck getting gas at Kroger. The wife says they have beer . Hahaha Suckers ! I'll be drinking cold ones watching the rain .


----------



## mike taylor

Where's everybody? Man, you guys need to start yapping!


----------



## tortdad

I'm here


----------



## tortdad

Waiting for all this rain to pound us


----------



## Momof4

I'm here! Cleaning bathrooms and hoping my 6th grader has a better 2nd day of middle school.


----------



## MPRC

I'm here...I'm just sick. Again. Like almost every 3 weeks I get nausea/vomiting and it wipes me out for the whole day. My doctor can see me pretty much some time in 2018 according to her schedule and mine. Until then, ginger ale and crackers for me.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Waiting for all this rain to pound us



How's it going? I haven't seen the news.


----------



## tortdad

It's a cat 3 hurricane but it's hitting lower so we just get rain


----------



## Big Charlie

MPRC said:


> I'm here...I'm just sick. Again. Like almost every 3 weeks I get nausea/vomiting and it wipes me out for the whole day. My doctor can see me pretty much some time in 2018 according to her schedule and mine. Until then, ginger ale and crackers for me.


Sorry to hear this. My daughter has a similar problem. I hope it goes away soon.


----------



## mike taylor

That thing is going to smack us ! Hahaha I got me a mini bike to ride around in the aftermath. Hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

See ! And some moonshine .hahaha


----------



## tortdad

Nice mike


----------



## tortdad

We're expecting 18+" of rain as this storm stalls over houston


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm here! Cleaning bathrooms and hoping my 6th grader has a better 2nd day of middle school.



What happened the first day?


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> We're expecting 18+" of rain as this storm stalls over houston



Boat ready?


----------



## mike taylor

Boat that's for wimps. We ride mini bikes in it . Haha


----------



## Jacqui

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## mike taylor

Where we are going we don't need luck .hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

I hope it takes me to oz . I'm taking some of them golden bricks home with me . After I take them red shoes from that girl .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MPRC said:


> I'm here...I'm just sick. Again. Like almost every 3 weeks. Until then, ginger ale and crackers for me.


Will you be going to the sale show Saturday in Portland? Here's the link;

http://www.pdxreptileexpo.com 

I try to go each year mainly to see and catch up with old friends. I call it a "sale" and show because that's what it seems more of to me, a sale. I mean really people , how many ball python and corn snake morphs do we need to see people. Sure they've got some patterns I've yet to see, but I prefer the original versions of the animals.


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Friday TFO


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Steven:

Nice to see you this a.m. My back yard light works great! Still haven't decided where to put the other two, but I'm thinking about near the metal shed on the north side of the house.

Today is errand-running day. And I've got the blahs. Don't really feel like doing anything. But I must force myself. Time to turn off the computer and go fix tortoise breakfast, then get going into town.

later everyone.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Boat that's for wimps. We ride mini bikes in it . Haha




Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> What happened the first day?



She got lost and confused. Little things that don't go the way she thinks it should is triple anxiety compared to others. 
She has Dyslexia and gets school anxiety.
She reads and tests at a 3rd grade level even though her IQ is pretty high.
I told her that nobody else knows she's lost. They just see a kid walking through the campus. 

She also has a blocked schedule that is very confusing to her. 
One day they go to 1,3,5 then 2,4,6.
Well, then your next odd day is 3,5,1 and 4,6,2. So she is worried about that too.

It broke my heart that she asked to be home schooled.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> She got lost and confused. Little things that don't go the way she thinks it should is triple anxiety compared to others.
> She has Dyslexia and gets school anxiety.
> She reads and tests at a 3rd grade level even though her IQ is pretty high.
> I told her that nobody else knows she's lost. They just see a kid walking through the campus.
> 
> She also has a blocked schedule that is very confusing to her.
> One day they go to 1,3,5 then 2,4,6.
> Well, then your next odd day is 3,5,1 and 4,6,2. So she is worried about that too.
> 
> It broke my heart that she asked to be home schooled.



Poor kid. Hope the routine kicks in soon.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I hope it takes me to oz . I'm taking some of them golden bricks home with me . After I take them red shoes from that girl .



Can only get to Oz from Kansas.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui, you have the prettiest flowers!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I made it home safely from running errands. Whew! So glad that's over for another week. I would love to be able to do all this stuff online and not have to EVER leave the house.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I made it home safely from running errands. Whew! So glad that's over for another week. I would love to be able to do all this stuff online and not have to EVER leave the house.




What did you pick up for lunch?


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> She got lost and confused. Little things that don't go the way she thinks it should is triple anxiety compared to others.
> She has Dyslexia and gets school anxiety.
> She reads and tests at a 3rd grade level even though her IQ is pretty high.
> I told her that nobody else knows she's lost. They just see a kid walking through the campus.
> 
> She also has a blocked schedule that is very confusing to her.
> One day they go to 1,3,5 then 2,4,6.
> Well, then your next odd day is 3,5,1 and 4,6,2. So she is worried about that too.
> 
> It broke my heart that she asked to be home schooled.



I had TERRIBLE anxiety about getting lost, going to the wrong classes, being too 'dumb' etc etc and I'm 30 and STILL have nightmares about losing my class schedule so I couldn't find my way. 

Remind her that if she is lost she can ask any adult and they wont make fun of her for being lost, they will always help. I also laminated my weekly schedule and would use a dry erase pen to cross off each class each day to make sure I didn't go to the wrong one on the wrong day. I'm very list oriented. 

Going into high school I BEGGED my parents to let me test out and get a GED because I had taken all of the practice tests and aced them. I was book smart, just anxious and awkward. Alas, I graduated with the rest of my peers near the top of my class and even made some friends along the way.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Poor kid. Hope the routine kicks in soon.



Thank you! I'm sure she'll settle soon! 
Thank goodness she practiced both combo locks this summer!


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> I had TERRIBLE anxiety about getting lost, going to the wrong classes, being too 'dumb' etc etc and I'm 30 and STILL have nightmares about losing my class schedule so I couldn't find my way.
> 
> Remind her that if she is lost she can ask any adult and they wont make fun of her for being lost, they will always help. I also laminated my weekly schedule and would use a dry erase pen to cross off each class each day to make sure I didn't go to the wrong one on the wrong day. I'm very list oriented.
> 
> Going into high school I BEGGED my parents to let me test out and get a GED because I had taken all of the practice tests and aced them. I was book smart, just anxious and awkward. Alas, I graduated with the rest of my peers near the top of my class and even made some friends along the way.




I was the same as you but I did take my GED my senior year! I hated school and that's why I empathize with her so much. 

My son is the opposite and has too much confidence! I have to put him in place sometimes. 

I like the laminated idea! Thanks!

Good for you for being the top of your class.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Jacqui, you have the prettiest flowers!



Thank you


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff and I went to a favorite bar that had moved about a year ago to the country club for lunch. Yummy hamburger and fries.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> Jeff and I went to a favorite bar that had moved about a year ago to the country club for lunch. Yummy hamburger and fries.


You tell us how good the food was . But you tell the name or where to find the great food!!!! We enjoy great food too !


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You tell us how good the food was . But you tell the name or where to find the great food!!!! We enjoy great food too !



Nine 'n Dine, formally Wally's at the Fairbury Country Club, Fairbury, NE. Better?


----------



## Jacqui

This mini is in the half grown sulcata enclosure. A bit past prime.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Jacqui, you have the prettiest flowers!



Yeah, but I can't grow cacti


----------



## Jacqui

Okay, back to more tree cutting. I cut so many mulberry branches today, I can't see the sulcatas any more.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> Nine 'n Dine, formally Wally's at the Fairbury Country Club, Fairbury, NE. Better?


Yes ! But I'll have to get a plain ticket to try dinner !


----------



## RosieRedfoot

*waves* Hi all!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Steven:
> 
> Nice to see you this a.m. My back yard light works great! Still haven't decided where to put the other two, but I'm thinking about near the metal shed on the north side of the house.
> 
> Today is errand-running day. And I've got the blahs. Don't really feel like doing anything. But I must force myself. Time to turn off the computer and go fix tortoise breakfast, then get going into town.
> 
> later everyone.


Glad to know you enjoy the added safety and security of your back yard. I have many lazy day also. but things need to be done.......


----------



## bouaboua

Two typhoon hit my area within 7 days.......Wednesday one hit Shenzhen area, Next Monday another one will land, Is that crazy or what? But the good things is, I enjoyed a off work day due to the typhoon.


----------



## mike taylor

Texas is getting raped right now . Hahaha I love floods . I make so much cash ! Hahahahaha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Texas is getting raped right now . Hahaha I love floods .Hahahahaha


Mike we're ready to get our clouds back here. Look at all the clouds we don't have right now that can't make rain And that wonderful future forecast for Monday. I must say, I can't wait to lounge in the air conditioned house. You on the other hand, what the h-e-double toothpicks are you folks thinking of down there?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mike we're ready to get our clouds back here. Look at all the clouds we don't have right now that can't make rain And that wonderful future forecast for Monday. I must say, I can't wait to lounge in the air conditioned house. You on the other hand, what the h-e-double toothpicks are you folks thinking of down there?
> View attachment 216585


Oops. Here's our forecast …


And like I said, "Look at Monday"!


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> *waves* Hi all!



Who is this strange person? Lol


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Two typhoon hit my area within 7 days.......Wednesday one hit Shenzhen area, Next Monday another one will land, Is that crazy or what? But the good things is, I enjoyed a off work day due to the typhoon.



So you are not in the USA now?


----------



## Momof4

Did you two Texans lose power?
Thinking about you!


----------



## MPRC

Ugh, my favorite female Redfoot just laid a pile of eggs, now I need to figure out if I'm going to figure out how to incubate them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MPRC said:


> Ugh, my favorite female Redfoot just laid a pile of eggs, now I need to figure out if I'm going to figure out how to incubate them.


If you decide yes to incubate them, I've a Hova-Bator egg incubator you can borrow. I'll be up in Portland for the reptile show at the HolidayInn near PDX most all day. Let me know soon and I'll load it in the car.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MPRC said:


> Ugh, my favorite female Redfoot just laid a pile of eggs, now I need to figure out if I'm going to figure out how to incubate them.


Read the above post.


----------



## Yvonne G

I adopted out two more tortoises this a.m. I can see why people don't seem to listen to what you tell them. I tried to stress two VERY IMPORTANT things to these ladies - an elderly mother and her middle aged daughter, living in separate homes. Don't mix species and don't put two tortoises together. And I explained the why. However, I could actually physically SEE my words going in one ear and flying out the other. These ladies were SO excited to be adopting tortoises that they couldn't hear a word I said. I gave them care sheets, but who knows?

Now I just have the deformed RF, a deformed juvenile CDT and a large female CDT. It's a never ending battle to come up rescue-free. Get rid of two take in three - story of my life.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I adopted out two more tortoises this a.m. I can see why people don't seem to listen to what you tell them. I tried to stress two VERY IMPORTANT things to these ladies - an elderly mother and her middle aged daughter, living in separate homes. Don't mix species and don't put two tortoises together. And I explained the why. However, I could actually physically SEE my words going in one ear and flying out the other. These ladies were SO excited to be adopting tortoises that they couldn't hear a word I said. I gave them care sheets, but who knows?
> 
> Now I just have the deformed RF, a deformed juvenile CDT and a large female CDT. It's a never ending battle to come up rescue-free. Get rid of two take in three - story of my life.




I totally get it!
I just had another conversation with my friend who has two desert tortoises. She asked if I kept my four together and I said no because they're different species plus they're solitary animals who don't want a friend. 
Guess what her response was? 
Well, they're brother's! 
I give up. Maybe these two work since they are 35 but still! 
So frustrating!


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I made it home safely from running errands. Whew! So glad that's over for another week. I would love to be able to do all this stuff online and not have to EVER leave the house.


I'm with you. I've started ordering stuff from Walmart and having it delivered. Once you reach the minimum, the shipping is free. I only have to go to the grocery when we run out of milk.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> I adopted out two more tortoises this a.m. I can see why people don't seem to listen to what you tell them. I tried to stress two VERY IMPORTANT things to these ladies - an elderly mother and her middle aged daughter, living in separate homes. Don't mix species and don't put two tortoises together. And I explained the why. However, I could actually physically SEE my words going in one ear and flying out the other. These ladies were SO excited to be adopting tortoises that they couldn't hear a word I said. I gave them care sheets, but who knows?
> 
> Now I just have the deformed RF, a deformed juvenile CDT and a large female CDT. It's a never ending battle to come up rescue-free. Get rid of two take in three - story of my life.


Hopefully they will read the care sheets. DH can't remember things that are told to him verbally. He hates it when doctors give him instructions without writing it down. By the time he gets home, he can't remember a thing.


----------



## Big Charlie

Momof4 said:


> She got lost and confused. Little things that don't go the way she thinks it should is triple anxiety compared to others.
> She has Dyslexia and gets school anxiety.
> She reads and tests at a 3rd grade level even though her IQ is pretty high.
> I told her that nobody else knows she's lost. They just see a kid walking through the campus.
> 
> She also has a blocked schedule that is very confusing to her.
> One day they go to 1,3,5 then 2,4,6.
> Well, then your next odd day is 3,5,1 and 4,6,2. So she is worried about that too.
> 
> It broke my heart that she asked to be home schooled.


I can sympathize! When I was a child, I would keep replaying things that happened at school in my mind, and built them up to be more important than they were. I'm sure no one else remembered, but for me, it was terrible. My kids asked to be home schooled too. My son, especially, had a tough time going to school. Now that he is grown, he works at home and is very happy.


----------



## MPRC

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If you decide yes to incubate them, I've a Hova-Bator egg incubator you can borrow. I'll be up in Portland for the reptile show at the HolidayInn near PDX most all day. Let me know soon and I'll load it in the car.



I'm down in Harrisburg, no expo for us today, we stayed up all night playing cards. I pulled them out of the hole because she didn't bury them so they are sitting in a Tupperware in the shade on the porch until i figure out what to do.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Jacqui: I'm in China again. will return home in mid-Sep.


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Hello Jacqui: I'm in China again. will return home in mid-Sep.




You've been working hard!! 
My husband will be there for 2 weeks in September. He hopes it's not too hot and humid because it's miserable while walking the factory.


----------



## tortdad

Right by my house


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> I'm with you. I've started ordering stuff from Walmart and having it delivered. Once you reach the minimum, the shipping is free. I only have to go to the grocery when we run out of milk.



My grand daughter in New Jersey does that. She hardly ever leaves her apartment. Even buys groceries online and has it delivered. I'd like to try it, but so far I'm chicken. I like to think I'm choosy about the brands, etc. But my G.D. says she gets good quality stuff.


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> Hopefully they will read the care sheets. DH can't remember things that are told to him verbally. He hates it when doctors give him instructions without writing it down. By the time he gets home, he can't remember a thing.



That's why you should always go with him.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> Right by my house
> View attachment 216632



Yipes!


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> You've been working hard!!
> My husband will be there for 2 weeks in September. He hopes it's not too hot and humid because it's miserable while walking the factory.


It is hot and humid. There is no way out except stay in a A/C room. I know how it is, working in a factory without A/C. Sometime the temperature can be over 100's, not going to be a pleasant.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Right by my house
> View attachment 216632




Not good !!! Stay safe!

Keep us updated!!


----------



## mike taylor

We are fine . Making that money .


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> My grand daughter in New Jersey does that. She hardly ever leaves her apartment. Even buys groceries online and has it delivered. I'd like to try it, but so far I'm chicken. I like to think I'm choosy about the brands, etc. But my G.D. says she gets good quality stuff.


It's easier in a big city. There are lots of grocery delivery services. I've ordered Crisco, cereal, toothpaste, soap, shampoo, detergent, etc. When you order online, you pick the exact item you want, including the brand. If you order from Amazon, and anything is damaged, you can call and they immediately give you a refund. It would be more difficult with produce, as that has so many variations, but they probably know that you won't order again if they deliver unripe or bruised produce. My sister belongs to a farm co-op, where she pays a fee and they deliver a portion of whatever they harvested that month.


----------



## Momof4

I came back from running errands and my son and husband started one of Tom's night box!


----------



## MPRC

My boyfriends dad dropped off a goodie bag


----------



## mike taylor

Waiting to see Mayweather get his head knocked off . Hope the power holds out . I paid 100 bucks for this fight .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Waiting to see Mayweather get his head knocked off . Hope the power holds out . I paid 100 bucks for this fight .


Should have streamed it online for free


----------



## jaizei

I think this counts as a life changing moment. Hopefully I'm not disappointed.


----------



## jaizei

I took a chance on McGregor; :shrugs: 

Not like I would have spent the $7.42 I lost on anything worthwhile.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> View attachment 216689
> 
> 
> I think this counts as a life changing moment. Hopefully I'm not disappointed.



I never developed a taste for Twinkies. But every so often I give it another try. And I'm always disappointed. 

Well. . . how was your Twinkies ice cream experience?


----------



## jaizei

Its good. Kinda buttery taste. We'll see if I still feel that way after eating the rest of the pint here in a bit.


----------



## jaizei

or 1.5 qts. its a bit more than a pint so I'll prob be sick


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I made a mess yesterday. Now I need to figure out what to do with them, all are sipneless except the one in front of the bucket.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> I made a mess yesterday. Now I need to figure out what to do with them, all are sipneless except the one in front of the bucket.
> View attachment 216693



I think I need to go on a roadtrip.


----------



## Jacqui

I kinda feel sorry for a world becoming so isolated and never leaving home.


----------



## Jacqui

By the way, good morning!


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> I think I need to go on a roadtrip.



Drop some by Oregon on your way home!


----------



## Jacqui

It's my last day of vacation.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff and I went to my favorite breakfast buffet this morning, since it was too wet to work on garage. Two of my chocolate covered strawberries.

Legends of Clatonia


----------



## Jacqui

Now on to the kids' for Jeff to play electrician.


----------



## MPRC

Dang it boys, I'm looking for eggs and you aren't helping! 
I found the main water line to the house, a sump drain, 12,000 ants, 20 earthworms that were slurped like spaghetti and one redfoot egg about 2 inches down not in any sort of egg chamber. I swear I saw 3 before she buried them and now I'm confused.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Kerryann

Hi, I just stopped in because a search brought me here and I remembered I hadn't posted in forever. How's everyone? I am doing good. The tortoises are doing good too, spoiled as usual.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Hi, I just stopped in because a search brought me here and I remembered I hadn't posted in forever. How's everyone?


You FORGOT about us ???? Needless to say we've all missed you. It's very good to read that you and your tortoises are doing well.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Hi, I just stopped in because a search brought me here and I remembered I hadn't posted in forever. How's everyone? I am doing good. The tortoises are doing good too, spoiled as usual.



OmG! I ask about you. Still doing jeep things? Did you have a baby? Still have both dogs?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> By the way, good morning!
> View attachment 216694


WOW! ! !

How beautiful! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening TFO. Of cause....late night for some of you. I just bored at this time.............


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> WOW! ! !
> 
> How beautiful! ! !



And the best part is that they are weeds. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

*looks around*


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> *looks around*




Hi Jacqui!! I love all your photos!!


----------



## MPRC

Tortoises are indifferent about cranberries...my friend dumped a whole bag on the floor on accident so outside they went.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Hi Jacqui!! I love all your photos!!



Thanks!


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Tortoises are indifferent about cranberries...my friend dumped a whole bag on the floor on accident so outside they went.
> View attachment 216922



Hmmm never had tried, so good to know.


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> Hmmm never had tried, so good to know.


 
My piggies aren't picky but I think they don't like bitter things. They also avoid chard.


----------



## Yvonne G

Anybody besides me notice how quiet my sister's been? A little bird told me she's been a bit under the weather, besides having computer trouble. I'll bet she'd enjoy a bit of teasing from you.


----------



## MPRC

I was thinking of @maggie3fan and her swimming with her box turtles just today...its hot here in Oregon!


----------



## Elohi

@Yvonne G
I got the seeds! Such a cool prize. Thank you!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> @Yvonne G
> I got the seeds! Such a cool prize. Thank you!!



You're welcome!


----------



## Momof4

My heart goes out to all the Texans who are being effected by this disaster

I know Mike T has been out there helping people in the flood waters. 
You're a good man sir!!


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie hope you are feeling better....


----------



## Jacqui

GOOD MORNING TFO!


----------



## MPRC

Time to add another row of stones.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning TFO! ! !



Morning Sir!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Morning Sir!


May you have a wonderful day! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> So what are you doing with yourself now that you've graduated?


Community college then transferring to a four year school.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Back in CA?


Yea.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!!

Another hot day here in San Diego.
We hit 109 this week. 
Today should only be around 105. I'll take this heat over what Texas is going through. 

Today if we lower our energy usage we'll get a credit.


----------



## Jacqui

So glad to live in Nebraska, 80s again today


----------



## Big Charlie

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Community college then transferring to a four year school.


What colleges are you thinking about?


----------



## MPRC

My co-pilot for the day, driving him from Portland to Tri-cities.


----------



## tortdad

I rescued two sliders yesterday. 1 adult was walking around my jobsite so I put him back in the bayou. Once the flood waters left my jobsite he couldn't get back so I put him on his way. 

The second one was more of a shock. I found what appeared to be a yearling slider in my garage. I took that one down to the retaining pond next to our community park.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MPRC said:


> My piggies aren't picky but I think they don't like bitter things. They also avoid chard.


But really, is there anyone that LIKES chard, or kale for that matter ?


----------



## Big Charlie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But really, is there anyone that LIKES chard, or kale for that matter ?


I don't mind the kale in the soup at Olive Garden. I kind of like the texture after it has been softened in the soup. My husband always asks them to remove it for him.


----------



## tortdad

I put kale is my salad


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> I put kale is my salad


 Certainly not on purpose though, right? Perhaps more like a newbie tortoise owner thinking hatchlings get all the water the hatchlings need from the foods they eat,right? It's okay. You can tell us, we're all your friends here, (even if you're misguided).


----------



## Momof4

Happy birthday my Friend!!


@Jacqui


----------



## mike taylor

Happy birthday Jax!


----------



## tortdad

Happy birthday girly


----------



## mike taylor

I just got home ! 1 a.m. started working at 6 a.m. yesterday morning. Here come the money putting things back together.


----------



## tortdad

I'm salary so all this means for me is extra work


----------



## tortdad

Well, the insurance company just came and officially totaled out my car


----------



## mike taylor

New car blues


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But really, is there anyone that LIKES chard, or kale for that matter ?



I love the Olive Garden soup with kale in it.


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> I don't mind the kale in the soup at Olive Garden. I kind of like the texture after it has been softened in the soup. My husband always asks them to remove it for him.



Me too!


----------



## mike taylor

Well I'll be working . 600am to 12am for the next two weeks . So I can't help my people in Louisiana like I want to . But I have some good friends that are already out there helping . Man this storm really screwed up stuff . People have to have water. So I'll be ordering parts .


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Happy birthday my Friend!!
> View attachment 217094
> 
> @Jacqui



Thank you!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Happy birthday Jax!



Thanks!


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Happy birthday girly



 Thanks


----------



## Jacqui

Having lunch with my daughters, their guys, and my sister. A new Mexican place. It's my daughter's birthday.


----------



## Jacqui

I had a new kitten appear a couple of days ago. I knew when I saw him, that he would fit the bill for the kitten my future son-in-law was wanting. Today I introduced Pepper to his new humans and he got his name.

This is my new Grandson, Pepper


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 217163
> I had a new kitten appear a couple of days ago. I knew when I saw him, that he would fit the bill for the kitten my future son-in-law was wanting. Today I introduced Pepper to his new humans and he got his name.
> 
> This is my new Grandson, Pepper




What a cutie!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Work work work ! Money money money ! Man that water ripped up some stuffs . Sucks I can't help friends and family rebuild . But at least I'm keeping water going to their houses. My wife's family's home flooded . She's over there with my boys cleaning up .


----------



## Yvonne G

Pepper is just so darned cute. Strange that only one showed up. He's young enough to still be with his litter mates. Hopefully you can find the rest of them before they get sick. Does he have any white at all on him?



mike taylor said:


> Work work work ! Money money money ! Man that water ripped up some stuffs . Sucks I can't help friends and family rebuild . But at least I'm keeping water going to their houses. My wife's family's home flooded . She's over there with my boys cleaning up .



Every time I read news stories like this I thank God I live where I do. Yes, I hate the really hot days, but I'll never suffer a flood, an earthquake or a hurricane. I hope your in laws don't have too much damage to their home. Good of your boys to be there helping.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Work work work ! Money money money ! Man that water ripped up some stuffs . Sucks I can't help friends and family rebuild . But at least I'm keeping water going to their houses. My wife's family's home flooded . She's over there with my boys cleaning up .


Sorry mike ;(

Ive spent the past few days gutting my bosses house and spending the next couple days on my neighbors house.


----------



## Gillian M

Just popping into say:


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Work work work ! Money money money ! Man that water ripped up some stuffs . Sucks I can't help friends and family rebuild . But at least I'm keeping water going to their houses. My wife's family's home flooded . She's over there with my boys cleaning up .



So sorry about your wife's family. I can't imagine how hard that is to even start the clean up process plus all the insurance crap!!


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah ,I know right . She said they had 6-7 feet of water in their house . Everything lost .That house was built by my wife's grandfather . All the hand made cabinets gone . All the family's treasurers gone. Her aunt Darlene lives there now . But that house was a family house we all would hangout at on the lake . She is kind of the matriarch of the family . She is all broken up about it . She grew up in that house .


----------



## Big Charlie

mike taylor said:


> Yeah ,I know right . She said they had 6-7 feet of water in their house . Everything lost .That house was built by my wife's grandfather . All the hand made cabinets gone . All the family's treasurers gone. Her aunt Darlene lives there now . But that house was a family house we all would hangout at on the lake . She is kind of the matriarch of the family . She is all broken up about it . She grew up in that house .


I'm so sorry. That is heartbreaking.


----------



## Momof4

Big Charlie said:


> I'm so sorry. That is heartbreaking.



Hugs to her and her family!! That is just so sad.


----------



## JoesMum

mike taylor said:


> Yeah ,I know right . She said they had 6-7 feet of water in their house . Everything lost .That house was built by my wife's grandfather . All the hand made cabinets gone . All the family's treasurers gone. Her aunt Darlene lives there now . But that house was a family house we all would hangout at on the lake . She is kind of the matriarch of the family . She is all broken up about it . She grew up in that house .


That's desperately sad  I'm so sorry


----------



## MPRC

Tortles!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

A couple bugs in the yard


----------



## Big Charlie

Turtulas-Len said:


> A couple bugs in the yard
> View attachment 217306
> View attachment 217307


I love stick bugs. That top one looks like an alien!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ew. What the heck is that first one? Is it something that hasn't fully come out of its pupae stage yet? UGH!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Big Charlie said:


> I love stick bugs. That top one looks like an alien!


So do I, if that one hadn't been on that white bucket I would have never noticed it.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

The first one is a cicada that didn't make it out.


----------



## mike taylor

Home at last . Worked 12 hours today . Very sleepy must go to bed .


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning Jacqui and everyone else!

Just got back from a car swap meet looking for parts for my sons VW bug. Our weather went from 109 to 72. So weird!!


----------



## MPRC

Seems like a good day to stay inside.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Is that smoke ?


----------



## Big Charlie

Momof4 said:


> Good morning Jacqui and everyone else!
> 
> Just got back from a car swap meet looking for parts for my sons VW bug. Our weather went from 109 to 72. So weird!!


We had a freak windstorm last night. Today there are tons of pine and redwood needles and cones all over the streets. Our pool was full of them from my neighbor's yard. It is still hot here. It's supposed to cool down by Thursday.


----------



## Yvonne G

It was pretty windy here overnight too. Lots of dead leaves laying around today.


----------



## MPRC

Turtulas-Len said:


> Is that smoke ?



Yup. I'm trying to drive home to Eugene from Spokane tomorrow, it usually takes 7-1/2 hours, but I expect it to take far longer due to road closures because of fires. I'm also going to have 2 box turtles and a marginated tortoise to deliver on behalf of a rescue. That will likely delay me further. Wish me luck! 

Also, Spokane is similarly smoky. I feel like a pack a day smoker.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Haven't seen anything about your smoke or fires on the news, 0nly fire they talk about is one in LA. I guess Mario no longer being a plumber is more important.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Yup. I'm trying to drive home to Eugene from Spokane tomorrow, it usually takes 7-1/2 hours, but I expect it to take far longer due to road closures because of fires. I'm also going to have 2 box turtles and a marginated tortoise to deliver on behalf of a rescue. That will likely delay me further. Wish me luck!
> 
> Also, Spokane is similarly smoky. I feel like a pack a day smoker.
> View attachment 217451



Jeff's up in OR.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Haven't seen anything about your smoke or fires on the news, 0nly fire they talk about is one in LA. I guess Mario no longer being a plumber is more important.



All the fires are kinda being ignore.


----------



## MPRC

Wait, Mario isn't a plumber? Wtf. 

I watched the national news last night and theu only spoke of the LA fires, Montana has been on fire all summer and theu are getting no media attention or aid. Over half a million acres have burned. 
My route this morning would usually take me down I-84 which is the major highway connecting Portland to just about anything to the east but it is closed due to a major fire that has caused entire towns to be evacuated. Its a real mess.


----------



## MPRC

This is what Spokane looks like this morning at 8am. It should be bright and sunny, but all of this smoke has the temp hovering at 60 still.


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> This is what Spokane looks like this morning at 8am. It should be bright and sunny, but all of this smoke has the temp hovering at 60 still.
> View attachment 217464
> View attachment 217465



Yuck!! That brings back memories from our fires. It's eerie and so bad to breathe.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!
> View attachment 216309


Hi Jacqui, hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

all at Pretend Chat! ​


----------



## MPRC

We are just going to pretend this is a conga line...


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> We are just going to pretend this is a conga line...
> View attachment 217561



Lol!! That is so funny!! 
Did they have too many margarita's?


----------



## Gillian M

Nice pic. Thanks for posting @MPRC .


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> Lol!! That is so funny!!
> Did they have too many margarita's?


Haha, they get frisky when the sprinklers are on.


----------



## mike taylor

I've had lots of margaritas and never tried humping my buddies . Hahaha Crazy turtles . Man I can't wait for things to get back to normal here . More than likely the company I work for will send us to Florida to help after the storm. A few years back they sent me to Kissame Florida. It's right by Orlando. I think that's how you spell that city . Anyway I was out there for four weeks I think it was. All the houses I seen where made of block . The kicker was all the fenced in areas where made of pvc or some kind of plastic. Alligators all over the place . I didn't want to go home . Haha That place is a reptile heaven .


----------



## bouaboua

So. I hope you can go but I also hope that you don't have to go.


----------



## Momof4

@Yvonne G

I get worried when your quiet. Are you doing ok?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> @Yvonne G
> 
> I get worried when your quiet. Are you doing ok?



It's nice to know you think of me. Yeah, I'm ok. I'm the spam moderator on all of Josh's other forums, and after I approve (or not) the members waiting for approval to join them in the mornings there's not much time left for 'fun' on our forum. It's time to go out and take care of my animals and get some yard work done before it gets too hot.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My middle sister is here with us for awhile. We haven't seen each other in about ten years. She lives in Arizona and we've just been laying around catching up on life for the last week. She's here for another week I think. We're having a blast just talking about life and sharing pictures. We finally got a break in our hot, smoky, air quality unhealthy for anyone. It rained yesterday I think. That's all for now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's all for now.


 While all that has been going on, I have been working with a placement job company that has lined up a very good job for me. I've excepted the position. It is a 3-D R&D trouble shooting engineer. I'll be designing the needed modifications and establish the guidelines to maintain new products. I'm pretty excited about it. 
Good stuff for my brain to work on. 
Good bi-monthly pay checks
Good feeling about my self worth. 
I'll fill you in more precisely once I know the company's Non-Disclosure policies and the strictness of them. What I do know is that I'll be working on proprietary items to be released to the world at large. 
This is a large, multi-national corporation that won't be going anywhere soon. If I do my job well for them, they'll do me right. 
Most of the software I'll be using is company isolated so they don't expect anyone to all ready have the knowledge needed for the job, just an overall 3-D programmer type person. 
For some 15-20 years that's the type of software I was a screamer on, so the liked me right off,(how couldn't they? Right?)
The hours are day shift 8-4:30. Rochell also has a new job. Here new shift will be swing shift. 6-2:30 so we'll be able to finally snuggle at night and share meals together. And we'll see each other awake more and that will add those 3 high points I mentioned earlier in this post. I can't wait for this all to begin.


----------



## mike taylor

I got the day off . What do I do ? The wife and I built a new night box .


----------



## bouaboua

Cool! ! ! Lots fun to build torts's enclosures.


----------



## mike taylor

Sure is Steven. She's not only a beautiful woman ,but she's handy to.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I got the day off . What do I do ? The wife and I built a new night box .



For?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> While all that has been going on, I have been working with a placement job company that has lined up a very good job for me. I've excepted the position. It is a 3-D R&D trouble shooting engineer. I'll be designing the needed modifications and establish the guidelines to maintain new products. I'm pretty excited about it.
> Good stuff for my brain to work on.
> Good bi-monthly pay checks
> Good feeling about my self worth.
> I'll fill you in more precisely once I know the company's Non-Disclosure policies and the strictness of them. What I do know is that I'll be working on proprietary items to be released to the world at large.
> This is a large, multi-national corporation that won't be going anywhere soon. If I do my job well for them, they'll do me right.
> Most of the software I'll be using is company isolated so they don't expect anyone to all ready have the knowledge needed for the job, just an overall 3-D programmer type person.
> For some 15-20 years that's the type of software I was a screamer on, so the liked me right off,(how couldn't they? Right?)
> The hours are day shift 8-4:30. Rochell also has a new job. Here new shift will be swing shift. 6-2:30 so we'll be able to finally snuggle at night and share meals together. And we'll see each other awake more and that will add those 3 high points I mentioned earlier in this post. I can't wait for this all to begin.



Congratulations!


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening all!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I got the day off . What do I do ? The wife and I built a new night box .




What are you rolling on for the inside?


----------



## mike taylor

Flex seal and it's for red footed tortoises. I'm making room for leopards and yellow footed tortoises.


----------



## bouaboua

Good night TFO.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Flex seal and it's for red footed tortoises. I'm making room for leopards and yellow footed tortoises.



Do you have the yellows yet?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good night TFO.



Night.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!

Lol took the picture in the dark can you tell?


----------



## bouaboua

Morning! ! ! !


----------



## Moozillion

mike taylor said:


> I got the day off . What do I do ? The wife and I built a new night box .


You really should let her sleep in the house, Mike.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!
> View attachment 217802
> Lol took the picture in the dark can you tell?



That's so pretty! Is it in a tortoise yard? Hi Jacqui!!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Morning! ! ! !



Hi Steven!


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Do you have the yellows yet?


Nope, I am on the hunt . Just gotta get things changed around a little . So I can get my leopards back home . They've been at a friend's house for over a year . Waiting on me to build them outside setups . I'm hoping Kelly has some yellows for sale when I'm ready for them . I go back to working 7 12 hour days tomorrow or they're sending me out to Florida . If I go to Florida I'll be there for a month or more . So I've been told .


----------



## mike taylor

Moozillion said:


> You really should let her sleep in the house, Mike.


Only when she's good .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Only when she's good .



She is ALWAYS good, she puts up with you doesn't she.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> That's so pretty! Is it in a tortoise yard? Hi Jacqui!!



No, actually I have those along my alley.


----------



## Moozillion

mike taylor said:


> Only when she's good .


 HAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Washing clothes, soaking baby box turtles, trying to keep Sterling away from the baby box turtles. Oh woe is me. Busy, busy day. I'm picturing the wicked witch of the west cackling and riding by on her bicycle by Aldabra man and Ed's places in Florida. 
Time to go out and feed and clean up after the animals. It's cooled down quite a bit, so maybe I'll get more done outside today. I may even start walking again. I'm pretty sure the fact that I stopped walking my laps is the main reason I've been so tired and heavy-feeling. Once I get my juices flowing again, it should be all back to normal. But every night on the news they said about how old people were dying in the heat, so I gave up the walking because of the heat.

@maggie3fan - what's on your agenda for the day?


----------



## Jacqui

*feeling stuffed* Texas Roadhouse was for lunch with both my daughters and their guys. It was one of the guys birthday.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> It's nice to know you think of me. Yeah, I'm ok. I'm the spam moderator on all of Josh's other forums, and after I approve (or not) the members waiting for approval to join them in the mornings there's not much time left for 'fun' on our forum. It's time to go out and take care of my animals and get some yard work done before it gets too hot.


I think of you too,Yvonne. 

Hot back there as well?  Yet another *HEATWAVE *here, with temp. reaching about 104 degrees F.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Morning! ! ! !


Hi!


----------



## Gillian M

everyone.​


----------



## mike taylor

Finished painting my night box . Will wire it up tomorrow after work maybe . That's if I get out of there before dark thirty. Painted the inside with flex seal yesterday. It's already dry with no smell . So that stuff is awesome. Painted the outside a gray color that matches the metal building it's going under . Now my tortoises she'd needs a good cleaning so I can get the leopards in there by next weekend.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> Hot back there as well?  Yet another *HEATWAVE *here, with temp. reaching about 104 degrees F.


 But for you, Gillian, 40°c is wonderfully pleasant weather, correct? We've been having a 90°-100°f heatwave here as well but suffering bad smoky air here from bad forest fires all around us. They are making the air quality "unhealthy for anyone". I couldn't go outside to smoke much during those times. 
Just saying I think of and miss you and our connection often. When I don't "read" from you I worry about you and Oliver. But you know how I am.


----------



## sibi

Hi Cowboy! I haven't heard from you since you last called. Why?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Hi Cowboy! I haven't heard from you since you last called. Why?


What's up g-friend!?! I think I remember sending you a text since we spoke? Maybe not though. I just checked and yuppers, I did on the day of the "great American eclipse". Didn't you get it? I included lots of photos. New phone number for you? How're you holding up there with your "storm"?


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What's up g-friend!?! I think I remember sending you a text since we spoke? Maybe not though. I just checked and yuppers, I did on the day of the "great American eclipse". Didn't you get it? I included lots of photos. New phone number for you? How're you holding up there with your "storm"?


Oh wait, I seem to remember seeing the eclipse from Oregon. Don't know what was happening that I did recall it or didn't respond (or did I?) I'm good. This storm is wild! I have family and friends all throughout the state. So many lost electricity. My sister lives north of Tampa and is about to get hit. But, at least Irma is losing strength. By the time it hits the north of Florida where I live, it will just be another heavy rain day. But, yeah, me and my torts are fine, thank God! So, what have you been up to?

Just read the last text you sent with pic of eclipse. I answered back and ask for pics of your new tort. I didn't get a reply.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But for you, Gillian, 40°c is wonderfully pleasant weather, correct? We've been having a 90°-100°f heatwave here as well but suffering bad smoky air here from bad forest fires all around us. They are making the air quality "unhealthy for anyone". I couldn't go outside to smoke much during those times.
> Just saying I think of and miss you and our connection often. When I don't "read" from you I worry about you and Oliver. But you know how I am.


Hi Ken, nice to hear from you, hope you are all well.

Yep, 40 deg C is what I love. So long as the sun isn't striking in my head I do not mind HOT, really HOT weather.

Sorry, do not mean to keep you worried.

Take care Ken, and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at Pretend Chat.​


----------



## mike taylor

Well back to work . Things are getting back to normal. We have portable buildings as offices . Now to keep the hands from bringing in mud . Some people just don't care about nothing. I'm going to flip out if one more person brings mud into my office or even looks at my stapler. Hahahaha But really I'm going to staple my sticky note not to touch my stapler to their head. That should help them remember .


----------



## MPRC

The boyfriend decided he needs a new friend. She doesn't have a name yet.


----------



## mike taylor

Got home wired up my night box . One plug controlled by a thermostat . I placed the thermocouple close to the floor . I have two heaters one set lower than the other on the built in rheostat on the heater . This way the thermostat calls for heat both heaters come on . If one fails to heat the other will not let the temperature get to low . Pretty ingenious if I do say so myself. All of my tortoise enclosures are wired the same . Just thought I would share .


----------



## mike taylor

Also made the door flip open and make a table or work space for health checks and what not.


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> The boyfriend decided he needs a new friend. She doesn't have a name yet.
> View attachment 218006




Awww, he's adorable!!


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Also made the door flip open and make a table or work space for health checks and what not.


Hi Mike:

May I know what kind of "paint" or epoxy that you used for the floor and the wall? What is this black, looks like paint subtense? that is water proofed right? 

Thanks


----------



## mike taylor

It's flex seal Steven .


----------



## bouaboua

Thank you Sir! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning Jacqui ! ! ! !

And everyone else! ! !


----------



## tortdad

MPRC said:


> The boyfriend decided he needs a new friend. She doesn't have a name yet.
> View attachment 218006


Dinner


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning Jacqui ! ! ! !
> 
> And everyone else! ! !


Good afternoon.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


good afternoon Jacqui, hope you are well.


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Hi Mike:
> 
> May I know what kind of "paint" or epoxy that you used for the floor and the wall? What is this black, looks like paint subtense? that is water proofed right?
> 
> Thanks




I asked the same thing! I love the idea.


----------



## Momof4

@MPRC 
I know you are a photographer and my friend just had some photos taken that are really cute. Can I share them with you?


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Yvonne G

We had thunder and lightening, big time rain drops and even a bit of hail last night. I know this, not only because I could see and hear it out my window, but because the National Weather Service interrupted my TV show, right at a most crucial time in the show, to tell me I had thunder and lightening, big time rain drops and even a bit of hail!!


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> @MPRC
> I know you are a photographer and my friend just had some photos taken that are really cute. Can I share them with you?


I'd love to see!


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> I'd love to see!



Here you go. This family rescues horses. Just to give you the background.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Momof4

They put them on FB and everyone loved them!! 
They are usually at the ranch scooping poop


----------



## MPRC

@Momof4 They have good personality! That's part of why I stopped offering studio sessions, it's so much nicer to put people in a comfortable environment for photos. 
Here's are a few photos I've taken recently-ish. 



.



.


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> @Momof4 They have good personality! That's part of why I stopped offering studio sessions, it's so much nicer to put people in a comfortable environment for photos.
> Here's are a few photos I've taken recently-ish.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> .




Aww, just beautiful!! 

I have friend who set up a studio in her garage with props and they are pretty cute. At Easter she borrows chicks and bunnies for like a week for props etc. 

What cool job, because usually it's a happy time and you make people happy while creating memories.


----------



## Momof4

I've been scrubbing grout for two days! Today I bought the magic eraser and that thing is magic. 

I also used it with toilet bowl clean with bleach and it works great!!

I just hired my 11yr old to magic all the doors and door jams! The dirt comes right off without really even scrubbing!!


----------



## mike taylor

The box in place.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Here you go. This family rescues horses. Just to give you the background.
> 
> View attachment 218065
> 
> View attachment 218066
> View attachment 218067
> 
> View attachment 218068


Hi. Lovely pics. Thanks a lot for posting.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone.​


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> They put them on FB and everyone loved them!!
> They are usually at the ranch scooping poop


Indeed beautiful.


----------



## tortdad

I need to find some coffee because the traffic is going to make me go bonkers. It's been 25 mins and I'm barely 4 miles into my 60 mile commute.


----------



## tortdad

I can't tell if all the red I'm seeing is brake lights or pure rage. I want to install a plow to the front of my truck!


----------



## tortdad

2hrs 21min to go 58 miles..... and people wonder why there's road rage

That's like an average 24/25 mph


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> 2hrs 21min to go 58 miles..... and people wonder why there's road rage
> 
> That's like an average 24/25 mph



Texas is an awfully big state. Looks like you have too many people and not enough highways.


----------



## mike taylor

Nope ,that's not the case. It's no driving people . Most of them are on their phones going 30 mph on the freeway.


----------



## MPRC

One nice thing about being too poor to repair the vandalism to my truck is that I have less road rage...haha. Really though...my poor truck.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> She is ALWAYS good, she puts up with you doesn't she.


More like the other way around . Haha We get along like peas and carrots. I couldn't have asked for a better person to spend my life with . She helped build it . You don't think I painted it do yah? She even screwed the inside panels together .


----------



## mike taylor

mike taylor said:


> More like the other way around . Haha We get along like peas and carrots. I couldn't have asked for a better person to spend my life with . She helped build it . You don't think I painted it do yah? She even screwed the inside panels together .


----------



## mike taylor

Man I don't like cats . But I feel sorry for this little guy . So I had to feed him . Now he's going to keep coming back . Crap ! Stupid Harvey !


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> Man I don't like cats . But I feel sorry for this little guy . So I had to feed him . Now he's going to keep coming back . Crap ! Stupid Harvey !


Yep, you just got yourself a cat


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Man I don't like cats . But I feel sorry for this little guy . So I had to feed him . Now he's going to keep coming back . Crap ! Stupid Harvey !




Yep, you are a big dummy!!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Nope ,that's not the case. It's no driving people . Most of them are on their phones going 30 mph on the freeway.



Why are they going only 30? I can go 65 with no problem...


----------



## mike taylor

I have no idea. But they do .


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Yep, you are a big dummy!!


I let my bulldog out for his nightly business and he chased the cat off. So hopefully he will not come back . Gus is a good dog . Haha


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## tortdad

Hahahha mike, I was just going to say let your dog out.


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff is heading to WA, so look out folks.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> Jeff is heading to WA, so look out folks.


Thanks for the warning


----------



## Yvonne G

My son, who lives in Forney, Texas, was made a grampa again yesterday. His step daughter, Victoria, had twins. Meet Moises and Ylianna:




Not bad for a brand new baby picture, huh? Victoria also has a 14 year old son and a 10 year old daughter. They all live in the same house with my son. Oh lordy!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> My son, who lives in Forney, Texas, was made a grampa again yesterday. His step daughter, Victoria, had twins. Meet Moises and Ylianna:
> 
> View attachment 218302
> 
> 
> Not bad for a brand new baby picture, huh? Victoria also has a 14 year old son and a 10 year old daughter. They all live in the same house with my son. Oh lordy!




Super cute!! 

At least they'll have lots of help!!


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon all!


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Weekend You all. ! ! !


----------



## theguy67

I have a quick dumb question. I have a 5 month old redfoot that is more brow n than dark brown/black. I keep waiting for him to darken, and it seems I can't quite remember what my other babies looked like. I pulled up pics of them and they do appear more black. Is this some sort of hypo?







I didn't want to make a thread for this...kinda a yes or no question.


----------



## mike taylor

Show us a good picture of it's nose. Some reds are lighter than others no big thing . It kinda looks like a yellow foot . A picture of the nose would help me put an end to that .


----------



## theguy67

Do hypos have different noses? Or did you think this was a yellowfoot?


----------



## mike taylor

The color of it's shell looks yellow footish . Buy the nasal scute are red footed tortiose all the way . I've see lighter shelled red foots . Nothing to bothered by . You have one beautiful red foot . There's hypo's out there that are almost white . Jeff here on the forum breeds them . He's even hatched out some that look purple. Very cool stuff .


----------



## theguy67

mike taylor said:


> The color of it's shell looks yellow footish . Buy the nasal scute are red footed tortiose all the way . I've see lighter shelled red foots . Nothing to bothered by . You have one beautiful red foot . There's hypo's out there that are almost white . Jeff here on the forum breeds them . He's even hatched out some that look purple. Very cool stuff .



Ahh ok thanks! I guess I should have said this is one I hatched. My female laid this clutch January 1st. He's certainly not as light as the hypos I see in the forums and google images. I've just never seen redfoots this light beyond hypos, and wasn't sure if there was a spectrum of hypos this one may fall into. All of mine are black.


----------



## Momof4

theguy67 said:


> View attachment 218371
> 
> 
> Do hypos have different noses? Or did you think this was a yellowfoot?




Awww, he's so cute!!


----------



## tortdad

Yeah he's just lighter is all


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> The color of it's shell looks yellow footish . Buy the nasal scute are red footed tortiose all the way . I've see lighter shelled red foots . Nothing to bothered by . You have one beautiful red foot . There's hypo's out there that are almost white . Jeff here on the forum breeds them . He's even hatched out some that look purple. Very cool stuff .


I wonder how JD is doing. Last I heard was he was real sick, like he'd had a stroke or something like that.


----------



## mike taylor

I know I haven't seen him on here in a while.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I know I haven't seen him on here in a while.




Wellington had updates but nothing lately. Plus, his wife is battling her own health issues while taking care of the cove and JD.


----------



## mike taylor

Man,that sucks . I hate thinking about getting old and sick . We all just fall apart . I know what people were talking about when they would tell me you're gonna feel that when you're older . Boy were they right . All them bicycle crashes and dirt bike crashes are coming back to haunt me. Jeff an his wife are still young I don't think they're in there 60s yet. It's crazy how the most evil people seem to never get sick but the good people have to fight everyday.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> I wonder how JD is doing. Last I heard was he was real sick, like he'd had a stroke or something like that.



i got an email from his wife a couple weeks ago. he's making some improvement, but it's very slow going


----------



## Jacqui

Soooo how is everybody's weekend going?


----------



## mike taylor

Dang that sucks . Looks like a new car to . You ok?


----------



## mike taylor

We had a baby party for my new granddaughter coming next month . Had like 50 people here eating and drinking me out of house and home . I'm not a people person . Two or the couple's is find but a house full makes my anxiety go nuts . They're all gone now so I'm laying in my dark room playing on tfo.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Dang that sucks . Looks like a new car to . You ok?



I have had her for a couple of years.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> We had a baby party for my new granddaughter coming next month . Had like 50 people here eating and drinking me out of house and home . I'm not a people person . Two or the couple's is find but a house full makes my anxiety go nuts . They're all gone now so I'm laying in my dark room playing on tfo.



When is yours due? My granddaughter is the 3rd or 4th.


----------



## mike taylor

Halloween is the due date .


----------



## mike taylor

I have two grandchildren already . They're not my son's kids but grandkids just the same . This will be the first grandkid .


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I have had her for a couple of years.


Aw, your cute little red buggy. That's so sad!

What happened?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Soooo how is everybody's weekend going?
> 
> View attachment 218538
> View attachment 218539
> View attachment 218540




Oh my goodness! Are you ok?


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Soooo how is everybody's weekend going?
> 
> View attachment 218538
> View attachment 218539
> View attachment 218540


That's not your car, Jacqui, right? Apparently it is! Are you okay? Sorry to hear about this after being away for so long.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> OmG! I ask about you. Still doing jeep things? Did you have a baby? Still have both dogs?



No babies, my god daughter came to live with us so it was like having a baby even though she was 19. the dogs are doing great. We have been camping more than jeeping this year. Imagine the sales people face when i told them the bedroom needed to be able to handle two tortoises cages . The torts haven't gone with us since we have a live in but eventually i think they will need to have their custom camper enclosures made.


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Soooo how is everybody's weekend going?
> 
> View attachment 218538
> View attachment 218539
> View attachment 218540


That bites, I remember when you posted up that you'd just gotten that car  

Hopefully you're fine


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Halloween is the due date .


Tell momma to hold out a day so they can share a Bday with my Tyler


----------



## Kerryann

Ozzie our schnauzer passed away last summer but we adopted a dog when he first was diagnosed with a heart condition. He passed away in his sleep when we were on a camping trip in the upper peninsula of Michigan. Cede was a forced surrender from a bad situation and she had a bladder stone the size of an orange. She also was missing a good portion of her hair from flea infestation and was malnourished. In the time we've had her she's gained like 40lbs, shes got more hair than anticipated and she's traveled from the northern most spot in Michigan and also been to the southern most point in key west.  She's a sweet girl and we are working on the good girl part. Cici (my 11 year old lab) went into a bad depression when Oz died for about six months but now she's back to being happy and she's the alpha.
On the torts, Henry my marginated is doing very well, we had my other god children here all summer and they spoiled the torts and dogs. Betty my russian is her normal cranky self and also doing good.


----------



## tortdad

Ive started my own colony of Dubia roaches for my Chameleon and box turtles. I'm thinking of trying my hand at praying mantids too. I can get superworms and stuff in stores so I wanted to breed the roaches since they are the main staple food and find something else to breed that I can't commonly get. I don't want to breed black soldiers or other Larvae sonim leaning towards stick bugs


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry about Ozzie.  Early summer the dog that had been my daughter's died. My best friend for almost 20 years, Balarney, died about a month ago. This last week the dog that had been my son's had a stroke. So canines are not doing well here


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Sorry about Ozzie.  Early summer the dog that had been my daughter's died. My best friend for almost 20 years, Balarney, died about a month ago. This last week the dog that had been my son's had a stroke. So canines are not doing well here



I am so sorry, it's so hard when you lose a dog.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> When is yours due? My granddaughter is the 3rd or 4th.



Already? It doesn't seem to have been that long since you showed us the ultra sound. I'm looking forward to seeing real baby pictures.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Sorry about Ozzie.  Early summer the dog that had been my daughter's died. My best friend for almost 20 years, Balarney, died about a month ago. This last week the dog that had been my son's had a stroke. So canines are not doing well here



It's the pits when you start losing one right after another. I know it's life, but it still hurts. I'm sorry.


----------



## Yvonne G

So when I turned on the computer this a.m. and clicked on Google, it shows an old dead guy's woulda' been birthday. This dead guy was a lexicographer. It never occurred to me that once upon a time someone had to accumulate all those words and definitions that go into a dictionary. Can you imagine? One day just sitting down and starting to write down words and definitions, "Hm-m-m-m-m, let's see. . . ok, 'Aardvark' some sort of animal. But let me think of a better way to explain it. . ." And all this without a computer and using a quill pen and ink pot. Sheesh!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> So when I turned on the computer this a.m. and clicked on Google, it shows an old dead guy's woulda' been birthday. This dead guy was a lexicographer. It never occurred to me that once upon a time someone had to accumulate all those words and definitions that go into a dictionary. Can you imagine? One day just sitting down and starting to write down words and definitions, "Hm-m-m-m-m, let's see. . . ok, 'Aardvark' some sort of animal. But let me think of a better way to explain it. . ." And all this without a computer and using a quill pen and ink pot. Sheesh!


----------



## mike taylor

I gotta surprise to day . I'll add pictures to my self-promotion thread.


----------



## MPRC

Well, the rain came and I'm not prepared to have 6 redfoots in the house just yet. We've got a room set aside for them but right now it just has kiddie pools in it and radiant heaters. Turns out a large male redfoot can plop out of a kiddie pool and go on a rampage. Coincidentally I learned that Red's eggs from May were not fertile as he knocked them over and left yolk all over the bedroom floor. At least I know now!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm not prepared yet either. We're supposed get night temps down into the 50s starting Wednesday. That means in at night and out again in the morning. I hate that. Guess it's time to start getting ready those winter time enclosures. Dang. So much to do, so little energy.


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not prepared yet either. We're supposed get night temps down into the 50s starting Wednesday. That means in at night and out again in the morning. I hate that. Guess it's time to start getting ready those winter time enclosures. Dang. So much to do, so little energy.



We aren't even going to make 60 degrees today in Oregon. I'm out of money so it's time to cobble something together for the cold season and next year they will get their greenhouse/nightbox set up.


----------



## mike taylor

I got a jump start on all my winter adjustments . Wasn't expecting to care for six more red foots. But hey it is what it is. I got them setup in a incubator. With some fresh hibiscus cuttings.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I got a jump start on all my winter adjustments . Wasn't expecting to care for six more red foots. But hey it is what it is. I got them setup in a incubator. With some fresh hibiscus cuttings.



. . . and they're just so darned cute!


----------



## mike taylor

Yes they are . I went back in the shed and found two more . So I'm up to eight . On top of the world right now . The best part if they all make it past the next step of life I have them all gone . I'm giving them to family and friends around my area . Only if they listen and set them up the right way . You know I have to do a housing check .


----------



## mike taylor

Kevin are you wanting one ? Because when they're ready I'll drive one out to you .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Kevin are you wanting one ? Because when they're ready I'll drive one out to you .


You know it buddy


----------



## mike taylor

Ten four ! Is free a good price ? Hahaha


----------



## tortdad

I don't know, let me kick the tires on it


----------



## Momof4

How exciting Mike!! You sound like a proud papa


----------



## Yvonne G

I've made a thread about this, but am repeating it here to be sure it reaches the person who sent me a picture:

This morning when I looked at my email on my Kindle, there was a contest entry. I can't do anything from my Kindle, so I went to the computer to take care of the entry. It's not there. Evidently when the Thunderbird program sent it to my Kindle it removed it from the queue.

*PICTURE ENTRIES ARE TO BE EMAILED TO:*

*[email protected]*

*DO NOT *email your pictures to my personal email address.

So, whoever emailed their entry to me at my personal email address, you need to re-submit the entry. It is lost and has not been entered into the contest


----------



## mike taylor

Morning


----------



## Momof4

Has anyone heard from David (dmmj)? I miss him!!


----------



## Yvonne G

He facebooks as David Jones.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> He facebooks as David Jones.




I was just thinking about him and I know he had health issues. Maybe I'll look him up.


----------



## Jacqui

My new car for the next week and a half.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> My new car for the next week and a half.
> View attachment 218756
> View attachment 218759




Are they repairing yours? I thought it was considered totaled?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Are they repairing yours? I thought it was considered totaled?



Repairing. At this point $4,000 will be the bill. Luckily, the deer didn't destroy anything inside the car as far as they can tell.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne, do you have any of those DT babies you had two years ago?

Mine is the exact same age and I was just wondering if you were going to hibernate them this year? 
I don't know if you did last year. 

I don't know what I'm going to do yet.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Repairing. At this point $4,000 will be the bill. Luckily, the deer didn't destroy anything inside the car as far as they can tell.




Oh, you hit a deer? I missed that! 
Or did the deer hit you


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Oh, you hit a deer? I missed that!
> Or did the deer hit you



Yep a deer.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Yvonne, do you have any of those DT babies you had two years ago?
> 
> Mine is the exact same age and I was just wondering if you were going to hibernate them this year?
> I don't know if you did last year.
> 
> I don't know what I'm going to do yet.



I kept the smallest one. He's been outside all summer and doing great, but I don't feel comfortable allowing him to hibernate yet. He had a soft shell last winter and I feel I need to ' kiss his butt' for maybe another year.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I kept the smallest one. He's been outside all summer and doing great, but I don't feel comfortable allowing him to hibernate yet. He had a soft shell last winter and I feel I need to ' kiss his butt' for maybe another year.



Can we see a picture of that?


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Yep a deer.


A deer or a dear.....

Just making sure you didn't take Jeff out 

What???? You cut your hand again... stand right here for a sec, don't move and keep your eyes closed


----------



## mike taylor

Did you at least cut the back straps out of it and make beef tips and gravy? I would have . Hahaha as long as it wasn't too mangled. Venison yummy goodness.


----------



## mike taylor

Look at the colors!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, the star attraction of my little dog and pony show is no more. BO and SO have moved to Southern California. I don't know whether to be glad or sad. I know I'll really miss them, but it was costing a lot to feed them and repair their fences.


----------



## mike taylor

It's for the best . Will took them ? Just think of all the new possibilities for that open yard .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> It's for the best . Will took them ? Just think of all the new possibilities for that open yard .



No. We sold them to a dealer in San Diego, who will turn around and either sell or trade them.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> No. We sold them to a dealer in San Diego, who will turn around and either sell or trade them.


Hopefully you got close to your asking price


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Look at the colors!


Pretty


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Did you at least cut the back straps out of it and make beef tips and gravy? I would have . Hahaha as long as it wasn't too mangled. Venison yummy goodness.



Not sure how mangled she was. She hopped on the hood and was looking me in the face. Only the glass stopped us from kissing


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Look at the colors!


Ok, I see mine.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> A deer or a dear.....
> 
> Just making sure you didn't take Jeff out
> 
> What???? You cut your hand again... stand right here for a sec, don't move and keep your eyes closed



Nah wouldn't hurt my car on purpace. Actually that dear will be coming home perhaps Sunday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Not sure how mangled she was. She hopped on the hood and was looking me in the face. Only the glass stopped us from kissing


I did that once. Pulled over, walked back and shot her fast and painless. It was a good lesson for me to teach my passenger that unless it's a cow, horse, or an elk that will take off the top of your car and kill you, it's best to not swerve from a deer that jumps into your lane. And mike, these parts even dispatching the deer out of season for humanity's sake would have gotten me in trouble. Plus it being a doe would have made it worse. What's expected here is for you to call fish and game and just leave it for them to come get it. 
I would point to the dent on the front passenger side and ask, "why did the deer cross the road?" "She didn't"!


----------



## Jacqui

Sweet, I asked for next week off and got only Mon and Tues off.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Sweet, I asked for next week off and got only Mon and Tues off.


Those…they're very lucky to have you there at all!!!!!


----------



## tortdad

Jacqui said:


> Sweet, I asked for next week off and got only Mon and Tues off.



Call in sick the other days


----------



## mike taylor

That's what I'd do . I always tell them . I'm not asking I'm telling you with this note I will not be here these days . I was looking for a job when I found this one . Hahahaha There's so much work for electrical people it isn't funny .


----------



## tortdad

I emailed my boss just last night saying I was taking Friday off and he replied with "don't you think you should ask for time off not just tell me when you're taking it". I told him "No sir, you don't ask me when you want me to work late. I have the time off available, it's on a day when almost nothing is going on and I have kevin (his son) covering for me". He just replied "fair enough, have fun"


----------



## mike taylor

Most of the time that's how it goes here .


----------



## Jacqui

We have to ask two weeks in advance, but hours are posted the Wednesday before.


----------



## Jacqui

tortdad said:


> Call in sick the other days



If you call in sick, they give a list of names and numbers of other cashiers. You have to find your own replacement.


----------



## mike taylor

Sounds like you need a new job .


----------



## bouaboua

@mike taylor

I got job to do...... Thanks again for the info! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

What are you planning for next week, Jacqui?

I've been slowly working on getting the outdoor habitats ready for winter, and yesterday I finished up the leopards. I was going to use the shop vac today to work in the Manouria shed, so I just left it outside. Wouldn't you just know it? It rained last night. I hope the water hasn't wrecked the vac.


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


> @mike taylor
> 
> I got job to do...... Thanks again for the info! ! !
> 
> View attachment 218886


Don't get it on you . But after it dries it's awesome . The fastest drying stuff with no odor after it drys I have found . I'm telling you ,you can make a plywood box water proof with it .


----------



## Yvonne G

My house sits up on a hill, and from the street, at the bottom of my driveway, there's quite a dip. So the fellow who bought the Aldabran tortoises backed his cargo van up to the bottom of the driveway and because of the dip, the back end was low to the ground. Then he placed a plywood door as a ramp. I opened the gate to the aldabran yard and encouraged SO to follow me, holding out a piece of cantaloup. He followed me all the way down the driveway and up the ramp and into the van. But BO isn't quite as eager to follow food, so I had to call my neighbor, Bear, and see if he'd come over and help put BO into the van. They backed the van up to the Aldabran gate and the two men lifted BO up and into the van. 

The tortoises made the trip safely, but I was told the van was in pretty bad, stinky shape by the time they got where they were going. Any of you who have cleaned up a little tortoise poop after a car ride, can just imagine the stinky mess two LARGE, over 250 pound tortoises made during a 5 or 6 hour car ride.

I feel pretty sad they're gone, but I know it was for the best. I fought it as long as I could. I haven't gone out to feed yet this a.m., but I know I'm going to really miss those big guys when I do.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

mike taylor said:


> That's what I'd do . I always tell them . I'm not asking I'm telling you with this note I will not be here these days . I was looking for a job when I found this one . Hahahaha There's so much work for electrical people it isn't funny .


All the Building Trades need good workers not just electricians, but young people today think they need a college degree to succeed in the future. How wrong they are.


----------



## mike taylor

Some people aren't made for college . God knows I'm not . But I made straight A's in my electrical Vocational School. Four years straight graduated in honor roll. Crazy because it's mostly math . I was good at it in highschool. Not so good of a speller / essay writer.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Don't get it on you . But after it dries it's awesome . The fastest drying stuff with no odor after it drys I have found . I'm telling you ,you can make a plywood box water proof with it .


Thank you for the tip. I will be super careful. I will wait till next week when the temperature up to 80's. we have low 70's till Sunday. 

Did you applied two coats? Or just once? Thanks.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> My house sits up on a hill, and from the street, at the bottom of my driveway, there's quite a dip. So the fellow who bought the Aldabran tortoises backed his cargo van up to the bottom of the driveway and because of the dip, the back end was low to the ground. Then he placed a plywood door as a ramp. I opened the gate to the aldabran yard and encouraged SO to follow me, holding out a piece of cantaloup. He followed me all the way down the driveway and up the ramp and into the van. But BO isn't quite as eager to follow food, so I had to call my neighbor, Bear, and see if he'd come over and help put BO into the van. They backed the van up to the Aldabran gate and the two men lifted BO up and into the van.
> 
> The tortoises made the trip safely, but I was told the van was in pretty bad, stinky shape by the time they got where they were going. Any of you who have cleaned up a little tortoise poop after a car ride, can just imagine the stinky mess two LARGE, over 250 pound tortoises made during a 5 or 6 hour car ride.
> 
> I feel pretty sad they're gone, but I know it was for the best. I fought it as long as I could. I haven't gone out to feed yet this a.m., but I know I'm going to really miss those big guys when I do.


I'm both happy and little sad for you my Lady. But just like you said, this is for the better good. I know you will not letting them go if you not already doing your diligent. I know you will be sad, I will be too. but it is better for all three of you. You still have many of them to love and care. You will be fine! Soon...


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


> Thank you for the tip. I will be super careful. I will wait till next week when the temperature up to 80's. we have low 70's till Sunday.
> 
> Did you applied two coats? Or just once? Thanks.


I pour it in then roll it around . Then use a brush in the corners . Then after it dries I put 100% silicone in the corners. But you can add as thick of a coat as you want . It just takes longer to dry . My house was ready to use the next day with one thin coat.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> What are you planning for next Jacqui?.



My plans or Jeff's or what might really happen?


----------



## Jacqui

90s here again today.


----------



## bouaboua

70s here...


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> 70s here...



Thank goodness next week we get those sweet 70s


----------



## Yvonne G

A couple months ago I gave my New Jersey grwnddaughter a yearling 3 toe box . I told her when he gets bigger she should look into getting a Christmas Tree Storage Bin mfg'd by Iris. at that time, she priced the tub on Amazon (she's an Amazon Prime member) and it was $35, but she didn't buy yet. So she looked it up again today , intending to buy, and they've raised the darned price up to $103!!!!! YIPES!!!! I told her to look it up on Google. there are still some places selling it for $35.

Can you imagine? That's a three times price increase!


----------



## ZippyButter

Yvonne G said:


> A couple months ago I gave my New Jersey grwnddaughter a yearling 3 toe box . I told her when he gets bigger she should look into getting a Christmas Tree Storage Bin mfg'd by Iris. at that time, she priced the tub on Amazon (she's an Amazon Prime member) and it was $35, but she didn't buy yet. So she looked it up again today , intending to buy, and they've raised the darned price up to $103!!!!! YIPES!!!! I told her to look it up on Google. there are still some places selling it for $35.
> 
> Can you imagine? That's a three times price increase!





If you are patient and don't mind going back and forth to check once in a while, the price will come down when you don't need the product.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Could be because of that plastic making plant that lost power from the flooding in Texas and is pretty much out of business for a while. I remember 30 to35 years ago there was a problem (fire i think) with a plastic making plant in Texas (could be the same plant) that but a burden on getting bags used to store asbestos and what bags could be found were much more costly..


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Could be because of that plastic making plant that lost power from the flooding in Texas and is pretty much out of business for a while. I remember 30 to35 years ago there was a problem (fire i think) with a plastic making plant in Texas (could be the same plant) that but a burden on getting bags used to store asbestos and what bags could be found were much more costly..



I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Enter your beloved tortoises in the Calendar Competition! 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/2018-tortoise-forum-calendar.160878/#post-1528751
You know they can get a month!


----------



## Big Charlie

Turtulas-Len said:


> All the Building Trades need good workers not just electricians, but young people today think they need a college degree to succeed in the future. How wrong they are.


My son won't get a degree. He says it isn't necessary. He thinks that in the near future, no one will work because robots will do everything. He is lucky, though, because he has a great job. My daughter, who graduated college last year, is having a terrible time finding a job. My son has a more marketable skill than she does. He designs and programs websites, and gets to work at home.


----------



## Jacqui

Fortunately, two of my kids have degrees, which helped them get the jobs they want. The third one is taking classes to get her degree and the job she wants. Fourth one has no degree and no love of his job, nor one he might try for. Either way a degree may be a good thing or not. Personally I think all learning is a good thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Fortunately, two of my kids have degrees, which helped them get the jobs they want. The third one is taking classes to get her degree and the job she wants. Fourth one has no degree and no love of his job, nor one he might try for. Either way a degree may be a good thing or not. Personally I think all learning is a good thing.


Quite right. 
Couple of doctorates , retire at 39 , get paid for learning more stuff, do what you want. 
Not a bad life. 
Chatters! 
Get your photos in for the TFO calendar competition! 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/2018-tortoise-forum-calendar.160878/#post-1528858


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> Fortunately, two of my kids have degrees, which helped them get the jobs they want. The third one is taking classes to get her degree and the job she wants. Fourth one has no degree and no love of his job, nor one he might try for. Either way a degree may be a good thing or not. Personally I think all learning is a good thing.


I'm not suggesting that college degrees are not good, I'm suggesting that in today's world they are not necessary to succeed and do well in the job market. I completed high school, served a 4 year apprenticeship. Basically I was paid to go to school and learn a trade.I wasn't able to retire at 39 like Adam but I did retire at 51.the only bad part of retiring that young is I didn't get a raise until i reached the social security retirement age. It was worth it though me and Betty had more free time together instead of waiting until we got old to do the things we wanted to do.There are many opportunities out there for young people that they don't know about because most are directed towards college and don't think or know look elsewhere.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Turtulas-Len said:


> I'm not suggesting that college degrees are not good, I'm suggesting that in today's world they are not necessary to succeed and do well in the job market. I completed high school, served a 4 year apprenticeship. Basically I was paid to go to school and learn a trade.I wasn't able to retire at 39 like Adam but I did retire at 51.the only bad part of retiring that young is I didn't get a raise until i reached the social security retirement age. It was worth it though me and Betty had more free time together instead of waiting until we got old to do the things we wanted to do.There are many opportunities out there for young people that they don't know about because most are directed towards college and don't think or know look elsewhere.


I quite agree. They hand out university certificates far too easily now, and employers can't tell who's the best. Also, as you say, a university qualification does not maketh the man (or woman) anyway, some of the smartest people i've met have never been to school, let alone uni, but the modern world is much tougher than it was in our day.


----------



## Jacqui

I think of an apprenticeship, as a college degree of sorts. Same for trade schools.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I quite agree. They hand out university certificates far too easily now, and employers can't tell who's the best. Also, as you say, a university qualification does not maketh the man (or woman) anyway, some of the smartest people i've met have never been to school, let alone uni, but the modern world is much tougher than it was in our day.


So true! My son is extremely smart but didn't do well in school. When he was 13, he flunked English but won the county writing contest. My youngest is trying to get a job with the government, and they don't care how smart you are, just whether or not you have the degree. My oldest got a law degree and had difficulty finding a job. She had to take a fellowship, which turned into a permanent job after 2 years.


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> We have to ask two weeks in advance, but hours are posted the Wednesday before.


We have to ask at least three months in advance. Especially for anything around holidays and during the summer. If you take more than a week off you might as well ask a year in advance. It's ridiculous.


----------



## leigti

Turtulas-Len said:


> All the Building Trades need good workers not just electricians, but young people today think they need a college degree to succeed in the future. How wrong they are.


I think junior colleges and trade schools are overlooked a lot. Which is too bad. A university degree is needed for some fields, but definitely not all. I am trying to convince my nephew of this. He is 21 years old, he does work full-time and has his own apartment so at least that's something. He could go to school for two or three years and come out making twice what I do.


----------



## Big Charlie

leigti said:


> I think junior colleges and trade schools are overlooked a lot. Which is too bad. A university degree is needed for some fields, but definitely not all. I am trying to convince my nephew of this. He is 21 years old, he does work full-time and has his own apartment so at least that's something. He could go to school for two or three years and come out making twice what I do.


You have to do it when you're young. When you are older, you don't have the energy or you have too many responsibilities. I have a Bachelor's Degree. I kept saying I was going to go back and get my Master's, but I never did. Once I left school, I never got motivated enough to go back even though it would have led to more money.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hello everyone!!!! It's the return of the long lost me!!! I logged on and was so happy to see a few familiar names. How is everyone?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

LoutheRussian said:


> Hello everyone!!!! It's the return of the long lost me!!! I logged on and was so happy to see a few familiar names. How is everyone?


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Hello everyone!!!! It's the return of the long lost me!!! I logged on and was so happy to see a few familiar names. How is everyone?



Talk about a name from the past!


----------



## mike taylor

Whaz zap o ning ?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> Talk about a name from the past!


Haha, yes it's true a blast from the past. How have things been going.... these last 3 years lol. Golly it sure has been a long time


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Whaz zap o ning ?



It's raining!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning TFO!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hey yall, is cowboy ken still around?


----------



## MPRC

@Cowboy_Ken - are your ears ringing? Paging @Cowboy_Ken . Please report to the Pretend Chat.


----------



## Yvonne G

I got 1.3 desert tortoises last night and I'm supposed to be getting 15 box turtles tomorrow morning. I alse received a call from a lady who found a very large tortoise (over 100lbs, she says) that she wanted me to pick up as she has no way to get it to me. I told her I don't pick the animals up. So I don't know if I'll be getting that one. Hopefully not, as I have no place to put it.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Wow Yvonne that's a boatload your getting


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I got 1.3 desert tortoises last night and I'm supposed to be getting 15 box turtles tomorrow morning. I alse received a call from a lady who found a very large tortoise (over 100lbs, she says) that she wanted me to pick up as she has no way to get it to me. I told her I don't pick the animals up. So I don't know if I'll be getting that one. Hopefully not, as I have no place to put it.



Jeff is here, so he can do animals. Lots of room in my rental car!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Jeff is here, so he can do animals. Lots of room in my rental car!



Come on down!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Come on down!!!



I let Jeff read what we wrote and he asked if he needed to make a trip to CA. Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

I just took possession of the box turtles. There are 12 of them, all three toe and nothing exceptional-looking. I haven't surveyed male/female yet. For now they're just in a small quarantine pen until I can spend more time on them.


----------



## MPRC

They look like a pile of dirt clods!


----------



## Momof4

Oh my goodness Yvonne!! That is crazy!!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I just took possession of the box turtles. There are 12 of them, all three toe and nothing exceptional-looking. I haven't surveyed male/female yet. For now they're just in a small quarantine pen until I can spend more time on them.
> 
> View attachment 219410
> View attachment 219411
> View attachment 219412


God bless you Yvonne! ! ! !


----------



## Momof4

Why is the app not being updated? It’s so frustrating to use the website from a phone. 
Do we need to send Josh money? So many people use the app to get better care for their torts.


----------



## JAYGEE

Hey hey heeeeeey!


----------



## JAYGEE

I'm sooooo sad... my yard guys left my back gate open and let my baby that I got from @CowboyKen got out... 

I looked everywhere and even put up lost Tortoise signs in my neighborhood...


----------



## Yvonne G

Ha! I have no trouble at all from my computer or from my Kindle!!

I have sent Josh an email letting him know how badly this is affecting our members, but he's working on a couple other important problems first. He says he'll get to it as soon as he can.


----------



## Yvonne G

JAYGEE said:


> I'm sooooo sad... my yard guys left my back gate open and let my baby that I got from @CowboyKen got out...
> 
> I looked everywhere and even put up lost Tortoise signs in my neighborhood...



I'm so sorry to hear that. Go door to door and let all your neighbors know.


----------



## JAYGEE

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. Go door to door and let all your neighbors know.




I have done that, even had my boys walking and looking in every ones front yard and in their bushes just in case. My neighbors said another neighbors yard guys were out cutting yards as well, I am assuming they might have walked off with her but I have no proof. It has been about a month now and still no signs. I haven't given up hope I just hope if someone did take her they are at least taking care of her properly.


----------



## Yvonne G

@mike taylor : A while back I was complaining that I needed to buy a new cordless drill and I didn't want to buy the same brand as what I had because it was so heavy and hard for me to handle. You turned me on to the Bosch with the ion battery, and I really love that drill. It's quite a bit lighter than my old drill (can't remember the brand - yellow and black) and works like a champ! So the past few days I've been getting the tort tables that are inside the tortoise sheds ready for winter, and it involved moving and replacing the screws for the lights in the ceiling. When I was finished with the one in the rain forest shed, I just left all my tools out there in the shed because I had one more shed to take care of. The next day I went to bring my tools to the aldabran shed for that tort table and I can't find my drill. I've looked everywhere! In the house and out, in the back yard and the front, in the garage and on the porch - everywhere! No drill. So I called up my friend Amazon Smile and ordered a new one for $99. It comes with two batteries and a charger. So, if and when I ever find my other one, I'll have 4 batteries and an extra charger all for just an additional $99. But, here's why I'm writing this long explanation for you to read: This new drill looks exactly like the old one, batteries, charger and all, but it's SO HEAVY!! I don't have the other one to compare it to, but it just feels so very heavy to me. Have I grown weak in the past few days, or have they changed the drill?


----------



## Big Charlie

JAYGEE said:


> I have done that, even had my boys walking and looking in every ones front yard and in their bushes just in case. My neighbors said another neighbors yard guys were out cutting yards as well, I am assuming they might have walked off with her but I have no proof. It has been about a month now and still no signs. I haven't given up hope I just hope if someone did take her they are at least taking care of her properly.


I'm so sorry. This is my biggest worry. Are you absolutely sure it isn't hiding somewhere in your yard?


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Ha! I have no trouble at all from my computer or from my Kindle!!
> 
> I have sent Josh an email letting him know how badly this is affecting our members, but he's working on a couple other important problems first. He says he'll get to it as soon as he can.


Last night, when I logged on, there were only 3 members on. Usually at that time of night, there are 20 or so.


----------



## Jacqui

For Mike...


----------



## JAYGEE

Big Charlie said:


> I'm so sorry. This is my biggest worry. Are you absolutely sure it isn't hiding somewhere in your yard?



Yes, I have torn my yard apart and nothing. . 

Hopefully she shows back up soon, or if someone took her they bring her back.


----------



## Jacqui

JAYGEE said:


> Yes, I have torn my yard apart and nothing. .
> 
> Hopefully she shows back up soon, or if someone took her they bring her back.



*fingers crossed*


----------



## Jacqui

See, Jeff is home.


----------



## Jacqui

No mud turtles, only mud tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> See, Jeff is home.
> View attachment 219447


That's one of the jobs Will took care of for me when he was here last week. Nice to have help like that, huh? I'll go get a picture. . .


----------



## Yvonne G

My shed now looks like a big cup cake. I never remove the old, wind-torn tarps, I just add the new tarp over the top. This time we are holding it down with plastic chicken wire:




"Why don't you just buy a new shed?" you ask. Well, the tarp lasts a bit over a year and is a whole lot cheaper than a new shed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JAYGEE said:


> I have done that, even had my boys walking and looking in every ones front yard and in their bushes just in case. My neighbors said another neighbors yard guys were out cutting yards as well, I am assuming they might have walked off with her but I have no proof. It has been about a month now and still no signs. I haven't given up hope I just hope if someone did take her they are at least taking care of her properly.


Say it’s not so. I’m now waiting for a positive update.


----------



## JAYGEE

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Say it’s not so. I’m now waiting for a positive update.



It is so Ken and I'm so messed up about her too. I have never been attached to any animal..
But Cheech, that was my baby. I cried when I couldn't find her... and I'm a big ol hardcore man.. 

And i broke my phone with all my pics of her. She grew quite a bit from the second pic you posted.
But her being stolen/ran away really hurt. [emoji20]


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## mike taylor

App isn't working ! Going through withdrawals! Yvonne fix it please .


----------



## Yvonne G

Josh is working on it today.


----------



## Big Charlie

I hope we are going to see the calendar entries today!


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> I hope we are going to see the calendar entries today!



Josh has put the thread together and now we're (the mods) are making sure all the pictures are facing the right direction and that the poll works before we post it for you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Time to Vote: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/2...oting-thread-read-the-rules-then-vote.161073/


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening TFO

​


----------



## Big Charlie

bouaboua said:


> Good evening TFO
> View attachment 219501
> ​


That looks yummy!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne I don't think they changed the drill . It maybe the battery making it feel heavier. They sell two different batteries for them . Same voltage but smaller lighter battery that doesn't last as long as the bigger one . Or it could just be you don't like change and it's all in your head . LOL Jax that's a beautiful snapping turtle . Very creative using a baby pool as a pond . How hard is it to do water changes ? How do you keep it from freezing over in winter ? The baby pool is perfect for snapping turtles so they can just poke their heads up and get air .


----------



## Jacqui

Baby day has arrived.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good evening TFO
> View attachment 219501
> ​



My blood sugar rose just looking at it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Baby day has arrived.



What does this mean? Are you hatching eggs? Or has the delivery person (stork) brought you a package?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Hello everyone, I know it's been some years since I've been a participating member but after I lost Lou I felt like such a horrible caretaker of torts that I was ashamed to be among you, I felt my greatest responsibility to Lou after rescuing him from his carboard box home was to keep him safa and I failed at that responsibility. It's taken me several years to finally begin forgiving myself and a part of that process is to come back to the forum. I've recently started looking to adopt or rehome a new Russian in the Dallas, Tx area. If anyone knows of someone trying to find their Russian a good home please let me know. 

On a side note I told a person in one of the Russian tort Facebook pages about how amazing this forum is and she joined yesterday!! She lives in my area and It made me feel good helping someone find this place so she could ask questions and get help when needed.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> What does this mean? Are you hatching eggs? Or has the delivery person (stork) brought you a package?



Erin,daughter, is in labor


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Hello everyone, I know it's been some years since I've been a participating member but after I lost Lou I felt like such a horrible caretaker of torts that I was ashamed to be among you, I felt my greatest responsibility to Lou after rescuing him from his carboard box home was to keep him safa and I failed at that responsibility. It's taken me several years to finally begin forgiving myself and a part of that process is to come back to the forum. I've recently started looking to adopt or rehome a new Russian in the Dallas, Tx area. If anyone knows of someone trying to find their Russian a good home please let me know.
> 
> On a side note I told a person in one of the Russian tort Facebook pages about how amazing this forum is and she joined yesterday!! She lives in my area and It made me feel good helping someone find this place so she could ask questions and get help when needed.



For what it is worth, we never thought less of you. Tortoises, especially Russians, can be escape artists.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Erin,daughter, is in labor



Whoo hoo!!! Good news, Grandma!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Mike, that snapper is one my son saved from being eaten by my uncle-in-law. We had home to his place for turtle soup and she had been too small for him to bother with. So Josh asked if he could have her. That was over 20 years ago. Josh and my ex buildt the enclosure with a buried wading pool in the center. Except for a couple of winters, she has lived in it since.

A couple of times a year, I run the hose until it is clear. Starting in mid summer, I stop cleanning and let mud, leaves, ect.., build up. She then overwinters out there. It is not heated, so it is freezing and thawing like a natural pond. The center does dip lower then the normal wading pool.


----------



## mike taylor

Nice save . They're cool turtles . Does it try to bite your fingers off ? I know mine do . But that's pretty normal for these guys .


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> My blood sugar rose just looking at it.


How about this photo??


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> How about this photo??
> 
> View attachment 219521



Good thing my tortoises can't see that.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Nice save . They're cool turtles . Does it try to bite your fingers off ? I know mine do . But that's pretty normal for these guys .



I don't trust any of mine. Josh use to walk barefoot into the pool and then reach his hands down and felt around until he would find her. He never got bit.


----------



## Jacqui

Ok, I have been told six times about the app (which I don't use), enough with those messages popping up already!


----------



## mike taylor

App isn't working in case you guys didn't know.


----------



## mike taylor

I figured Jax wanted to see another message about it . Poor Kevin is having withdrawals.


----------



## Yvonne G

Once a year a nursery here has an Ugly Plant Sale, and a lot of the plants that weren't sold or aren't in the best shape go on sale at $1, $2 and $5. I got some mums, violas, a clump grass, and a bunch of other stuff I don't know what it is, and only spent $30.


----------



## Yvonne G

So, besides doing something with these plants that are blocking the driveway and will soon be in direct sun, I'm going to try to work on cleaning up the area right outside my door. I've been working on this for about two weeks. Hopefully I can get it done today. What usually stops me from finishing is winterizing the tortoises. I now have a rescued injured female gulf coast that I have to set up in a hospital tank for the winter, and a really, really thin female desert tortoise that's going to need special attention. I'm afraid she's probably got a stone, but in the meantime, she has to be set up in a special winter place. But I'm going to start with the project right outside my door:


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I got the larger pieces of wood cut, but the wheelbarrow has plants in it, so I can't take it away and stack it. Oh well . . it's time for Misty's lunch anyway. After I eat and rest my aching back I'll go back out and see about the cracked turtle and the skinny tortoise.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Has anyone heard from David (dmmj)? I miss him!!


No - sorry.

I have been wondering what he's up to, as well.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Thank you for the tip. I will be super careful. I will wait till next week when the temperature up to 80's. we have low 70's till Sunday.
> 
> Did you applied two coats? Or just once? Thanks.


Hi! Hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Not sure how mangled she was. She hopped on the hood and was looking me in the face. Only the glass stopped us from kissing


Hi Jacqui, hope you are fine.

Long time no hear.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I got the larger pieces of wood cut, but the wheelbarrow has plants in it, so I can't take it away and stack it. Oh well . . it's time for Misty's lunch anyway. After I eat and rest my aching back I'll go back out and see about the cracked turtle and the skinny tortoise.
> 
> View attachment 219563


That is a lots of work. Don't hurt yourself.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Jacqui, hope you are fine.
> 
> Long time no hear.



I am a Grandma now


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Once a year a nursery here has an Ugly Plant Sale, and a lot of the plants that weren't sold or aren't in the best shape go on sale at $1, $2 and $5. I got some mums, violas, a clump grass, and a bunch of other stuff I don't know what it is, and only spent $30.
> 
> View attachment 219559
> View attachment 219560



Lol now you remind me of me. I almost always only buy clearance plants.


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> I am a Grandma now


boy or girl?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I am a Grandma now




Yippee! I know you told us before, but I've forgotten and I'm too lazy to look back. Is it a girl baby or a boy baby?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> I am a Grandma now


Congratulations.


----------



## mike taylor

Congrats Jax! I soon will be a grandfather . Well I'm a step grandfather now . But hey this will make three grandkids .


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> boy or girl?



Boy


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yippee! I know you told us before, but I've forgotten and I'm too lazy to look back. Is it a girl baby or a boy baby?



Boy, Cyris


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Congratulations.



Thank you!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Congrats Jax! I soon will be a grandfather . Well I'm a step grandfather now . But hey this will make three grandkids .



This is my first from a child I gave birth to, Jeff has lots of Grandkids and Great Grandkids.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Boy, Cyris



I’m so happy for you!! It’s so fun being a grandma!! 
You get to create memories and spoil them and send them home!!


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> This is my first from a child I gave birth to, Jeff has lots of Grandkids and Great Grandkids.


Congratulations!


----------



## Big Charlie

Momof4 said:


> I’m so happy for you!! It’s so fun being a grandma!!
> You get to create memories and spoil them and send them home!!


When my kids were growing up, I kept thinking about how much fun being a grandma would be. I'm still waiting!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Boy, Cyris



My great grandson is Cyrus. When they first named him we all thought, ew, why? But now we're getting used to it and it seems to fit him. How much did little Cyris weigh?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I am a Grandma now


Wow! Congrats!  Is your grandchild a girl or a boy? What's his/her name?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Boy


Congratulations ! And sorry Jacqui, I posted an alert asking if your grandchild was a girl or a boy. Just saw this one that you'd posted.


----------



## Jacqui

We were expecting something well over 8 lbs, but he was 6 lb 14.5 oz. Just a tiny thing.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> My great grandson is Cyrus. When they first named him we all though, ew, why? But now we're getting used to it and it seems to fit him. How much did little Cyris weigh?



Cyris is as close to Chris, but not be Chris spelling wise.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> We were expecting something well over 8 lbs, but he was 6 lb 14.5 oz. Just a tiny thing.


Teeny tiny diapers!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Cyris is as close to Chris, but not be Chris spelling wise.


So are they pronouncing it "Chris"?


----------



## MPRC

We had our housewarming party on Friday after having been here a few months and it was great. I'm so glad to finally be settling in and lucky for us the jerkoffs next door who keep calling the authorities on us for bogus claims happened to be out of town.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, my app is working . It's totally different but working .


----------



## mike taylor

Just trying to figure out how to use the updated app .


----------



## MPRC

WHY DO PETS ONLY HURT THEMSELVES ON THE D***N WEEKEND?! Now to figure out what to do about a RF with a bum leg.


----------



## mike taylor

What happened?


----------



## MPRC

I think Vern (14lbs) stepped on Mango (~5lbs) and broke his lower leg. I have enough vet friends that I'll be able to get him in first thing tomorrow for an exam.


----------



## mike taylor

Pics aren't working. Is the new app still under construction?


----------



## MPRC

mike taylor said:


> Pics aren't working. Is the new app still under construction?



I see the pic you posted. Can you see this?


----------



## mike taylor

Nope


----------



## mike taylor

Shows a 0% where the picture is supposed to be.


----------



## MPRC

Loading for me on the app. What I don't have yet is the ability to add a photo from the app. I can attach one as a file though. Also it offered me a bunch more emojis so lets see if this green heart shows up -->[emoji172]


----------



## LoutheRussian

Yvonne G said:


> So, besides doing something with these plants that are blocking the driveway and will soon be in direct sun, I'm going to try to work on cleaning up the area right outside my door. I've been working on this for about two weeks. Hopefully I can get it done today. What usually stops me from finishing is winterizing the tortoises. I now have a rescued injured female gulf coast that I have to set up in a hospital tank for the winter, and a really, really thin female desert tortoise that's going to need special attention. I'm afraid she's probably got a stone, but in the meantime, she has to be set up in a special winter place. But I'm going to start with the project right outside my door:
> 
> View attachment 219562


When you get a tort that is really thin like that and it's beginning to be winter time what do you do? Will you overwinter the tort and use the time to get its weight back up and get it healthy again or will you still allow it to brumate and hope for the best come spring?


----------



## Jacqui

Good Monday to all!


----------



## mike taylor

MPRC said:


> Loading for me on the app. What I don't have yet is the ability to add a photo from the app. I can attach one as a file though. Also it offered me a bunch more emojis so lets see if this green heart shows up -->[emoji172]
> View attachment 219603


Nope


----------



## Yvonne G

LoutheRussian said:


> When you get a tort that is really thin like that and it's beginning to be winter time what do you do? Will you overwinter the tort and use the time to get its weight back up and get it healthy again or will you still allow it to brumate and hope for the best come spring?



Oh no. . . allowing a sick tortoise to brumate is a death sentence. Hibernation is hard enough on a healthy tortoise, one should never allow a sick one to brumate.


----------



## Momof4

I didn’t even think about emojis from the website! I could only use happy/sad faces. 

I’m testing now.


----------



## Momof4

I hope everyone had a great weekend! 

Congratulations to Jacqui who is now a grandma!! 
I’m so happy for you!!


----------



## mike taylor

Let's see if my pictures are working now.


----------



## mike taylor

Nope ,I can't see photos .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Nope ,I can't see photos .



Consider yourself lucky. That last photo was of a mean-looking guy with a long beard, laying on his side and glaring at us. Whew!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good Monday to all!


Good evening Jacqui. (it's almost 6pm here).

Hope you and your "new" grandson are well.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Consider yourself lucky. That last photo was of a mean-looking guy with a long beard, laying on his side and glaring at us. Whew!


I was sitting at the gas station waiting on my buddy . We went to Alto on our bikes . About 300 miles on our bikes .


----------



## Yvonne G

I was out feeding and figured that the Texans have settled in for the winter. The food I gave them yesterday was still on their plate. Then I fed the CDTs, which emptied the container of feed. So I was stepping back over the CDT/Texas fence, then over the Texas/Sulcata fence and lo and behold, I saw this poor, upside down, half frozen CDT nestled in amongst the roots of a dead tree.




You can see how small he is compared to those that are a month old. He's alive and his eyes are bright and alert. Other than being very cold, he looks fine. No injuries. His yolk scar is dry and almost gone.

I tried to see if there were anymore around the yards, but never found another one. Couldn't find the empty nest either. I'll go back and look again once it warms up more. I guess a bird must have seen him and dropped him on the root trying to break him open. I have a feral cat that has adopted Dudley's yard as his territory, so the bird probably wasn't able to go down and reclaim his prize.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> I didn’t even think about emojis from the website! I could only use happy/sad faces.
> 
> I’m testing now.


Yes you can…


----------



## Yvonne G

A couple weeks ago I took in a stray kitty, had her spayed and turned her into a house cat. She's a delight, and I'm growing to love her and her antics.

One of the things that's her favorite thing to do/see, is to watch things "fly"/fall off of high places. A few days ago I was able to look up in time to catch my glasses from being batted off the bathroom counter. Yesterday I was chopping vegetables and looked over to see what she was doing and she had my NEW KINDLE pushed over to the edge of the kitchen counter and it was THIS CLOSE to falling over the edge! This is what she did during the night last night:




I had taken a dead plant out of the baby turtle's enclosure and just left it sitting on the table. As if I didn't have enough to do of my own mess without her help adding to it.

Notice my solar lights? I've finally figured out where I want them. When Will comes in a month or so I'll ask him if he'd be so kind as to mount them for me.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Yvonne G said:


> Oh no. . . allowing a sick tortoise to brumate is a death sentence. Hibernation is hard enough on a healthy tortoise, one should never allow a sick one to brumate.


That's what I thought. I just wasn't sure after reading the original post.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Being back on the forum seeing all these tort pics makes me want another tort soooooo bad.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I found a Greek tortoise in CL for sale. Is the care for a Greek similar to that of a Russian?


----------



## jaizei

LoutheRussian said:


> I found a Greek tortoise in CL for sale. Is the care for a Greek similar to that of a Russian?



Basically the same.


----------



## mike taylor

Looks like a Russian tortiose to me .


----------



## Yvonne G

LoutheRussian said:


> I found a Greek tortoise in CL for sale. Is the care for a Greek similar to that of a Russian?
> 
> View attachment 219647
> View attachment 219648


That's a russian.


----------



## LoutheRussian

That was my first thought as well but it's been several years since I had Lou and was taking their word for it lol. I asked for the sex but they didn't know so I'm waiting for pictures of its backside. They are asking $100 for the tort and said it comes with a light, heater and a reptile tank. The tank is to small though only 1.5tf x 3ft. The post is almost a month old so I'm hoping they will be flexible on the price.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah needs a way bigger setup . But otherwise looks good.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Here's the pic to identify sex. I think female maybe but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yup. Female.


----------



## mike taylor

Looks like a female to me also.


----------



## Yvonne G

Saw this on Facebook. Isn't it just the cutest picture? I love owls:


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw geez. Darn it! "They brought 'Lucifer' back tonight at 8p - the same time as 'The Big Bang Theory.' Which one do I like best? So hard to choose.


----------



## Melis

Yvonne G said:


> Aw geez. Darn it! "They brought 'Lucifer' back tonight at 8p - the same time as 'The Big Bang Theory.' Which one do I like best? So hard to choose.


I've always loved Big Bang, but the last season or 2 seem so forced. I'm hoping this season will be better. Have you watched the spinoff about young Sheldon?


----------



## LoutheRussian

I have someone else offering me a male and female pair for $150. They appear to be living together at the moment but I'm not set up to hatch and care for babies. Apparently they have been living together for quite some time and get along well. As far as eggs and whatnot, if she lays do I just take the eggs away to prevent them from hatching or what can I do? Seems cruel to just take the gas away from her. Can someone please give me some advice? Please feel free to post this in the proper feed I'm still trying to figure out how to use the forum on the internet.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Took this pic the other day and wondered what they were talking about.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> I found a Greek tortoise in CL for sale. Is the care for a Greek similar to that of a Russian?
> 
> View attachment 219647
> View attachment 219648



He's a Russian, but glad you are serious about getting another.


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> I have someone else offering me a male and female pair for $150. They appear to be living together at the moment but I'm not set up to hatch and care for babies. Apparently they have been living together for quite some time and get along well. As far as eggs and whatnot, if she lays do I just take the eggs away to prevent them from hatching or what can I do? Seems cruel to just take the gas away from her. Can someone please give me some advice? Please feel free to post this in the proper feed I'm still trying to figure out how to use the forum on the internet.



Once they are laid, the female could care less about them.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Took this pic the other day and wondered what they were talking about.
> View attachment 219677



My guess is where the best worms are located.


----------



## Gillian M

mike taylor said:


> Let's see if my pictures are working now.
> View attachment 219619


Yes they are. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gillian M

LoutheRussian said:


> I found a Greek tortoise in CL for sale. Is the care for a Greek similar to that of a Russian?
> 
> View attachment 219647
> View attachment 219648


Cute!

Sorry don't know what species it is. @Yvonne G @Tom please help. Thank you.


----------



## Gillian M

LoutheRussian said:


> Here's the pic to identify sex. I think female maybe but I'm probably wrong.
> 
> View attachment 219651


I think it's a female. Not sure though.


----------



## Yvonne G

Melis said:


> I've always loved Big Bang, but the last season or 2 seem so forced. I'm hoping this season will be better. Have you watched the spinoff about young Sheldon?



I was disappointed.


----------



## Yvonne G

LoutheRussian said:


> I have someone else offering me a male and female pair for $150. They appear to be living together at the moment but I'm not set up to hatch and care for babies. Apparently they have been living together for quite some time and get along well. As far as eggs and whatnot, if she lays do I just take the eggs away to prevent them from hatching or what can I do? Seems cruel to just take the gas away from her. Can someone please give me some advice? Please feel free to post this in the proper feed I'm still trying to figure out how to use the forum on the internet.



When I had a rescued female sulcata here and she dug nests, I just took the shovel and chopped up the eggs as she was covering the nest back up. She was in the zone and wasn't aware of what was happening.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Yvonne G said:


> When I had a rescued female sulcata here and she dug nests, I just took the shovel and chopped up the eggs as she was covering the nest back up. She was in the zone and wasn't aware of what was happening.


Oh wow ok. I know that they give zero *#%+ about the eggs once they are laid but in my mind it seemed cruel. Good to know that I have some backing if I choose to go that route. I'd really like to get the 2 for $150 as it's a great deal and they are in a reptile tank that is to small for one let alone two. Besides if I really only want the male I can always sell the female. Now to see if I can come up with the money to save these two.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I did tell the people they had a Russian female and not and unknown Greek. They were happy to have the info.


----------



## MPRC

I freeze unwanted eggs and just toss them out. I'm nervously awaiting results from my vet about Mango's (suspected) broken leg. I posted a thread about it if anyone has any input: 
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/broken-leg-experiences-treatments.161178/#post-1531568


----------



## LoutheRussian

MPRC said:


> I freeze unwanted eggs and just toss them out. I'm nervously awaiting results from my vet about Mango's (suspected) broken leg. I posted a thread about it if anyone has any input:
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/broken-leg-experiences-treatments.161178/#post-1531568


Any news on the broken leg?


----------



## Yvonne G

Last evening, as I was going around to make sure all was well with the tortoises, I happened to glance up to the top of my neighbor's eucalyptus trees. There were 10 or 15 buzzards (???) in the top of the tree. The first two pictures you can barely see a black smudge through the leaves, but the last picture shows them pretty good. When one flew away, it had brown stripes under the wings and a bright red head, so even though it looks like crows in the picture, they weren't crows.


----------



## Yvonne G

Today I'm supposed to be getting a female sulcata. What's with these people all of a sudden? This has been such an active two weeks for the rescue. Luckily I have space for her (questionable as females are pretty few and far between). I hope I'm able to place her soon. I don't want to have to keep her warm over the winter. I'll post pictures when the tortoise gets here.


----------



## Jacqui

Anybody joining me for Pizza Hut buffet?


----------



## Jacqui

Having a brief break from the rain. I enjoy the spring rains, but not the constant fall ones.


----------



## MPRC

Mango is a tripod until further notice. I'll update the thread after coffee. Hahaha.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Mango is a tripod until further notice. I'll update the thread after coffee. Hahaha.
> View attachment 219731



Sometimes three legs are better than four.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Are they repairing yours? I thought it was considered totaled?



I found out when I got my car back, that it was considered 48% totaled, so it was just able to get fixed.


----------



## Jacqui

Well the inside of the garage is dry dispite all the rain. Lol The garage has become Jeff's baby. Each time he is home, it is his first priority. Years ago, I had asked him why we couldn't save the still some what good half of the garage. About two years later, he decided he could. Lol So both sides who cleaned out of about 27 years of trash build up. Including the last time he was home, they removed an old coffin freezer which actually had water within the panel, so it was heavy. This time he got the tarp on the roof and a few support roof braces replaced. I figure at this rate in two years, it might be done. Then maybe we can start on my projects.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Today I'm supposed to be getting a female sulcata. What's with these people all of a sudden? This has been such an active two weeks for the rescue. Luckily I have space for her (questionable as females are pretty few and far between). I hope I'm able to place her soon. I don't want to have to keep her warm over the winter. I'll post pictures when the tortoise gets here.


If it's 100%female you can ship her to me I'll pay for it . But if not don't need another male .


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Anybody joining me for Pizza Hut buffet?



Dang, girl! You know I would if I could.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Well the inside of the garage is dry dispite all the rain. Lol The garage has become Jeff's baby. Each time he is home, it is his first priority. Years ago, I had asked him why we couldn't save the still some what good half of the garage. About two years later, he decided he could. Lol So both sides who cleaned out of about 27 years of trash build up. Including the last time he was home, they removed an old coffin freezer which actually had water within the panel, so it was heavy. This time he got the tarp on the roof and a few support roof braces replaced. I figure at this rate in two years, it might be done. Then maybe we can start on my projects.



Put the old freezer out in the sulcata yard and cut a door out of one end at ground level. There was a turtle man in Chowchilla who used chest-type freezers as tortoise houses. Worked great.


----------



## Yvonne G

I started up my pasture-walking a couple nights ago. Was able to plow though 6 laps that night, then 8 laps last night. While I was going around and around, I noticed one of my female leopards digging a nest in the corner of her pasture. This a.m. I dug up 16 more leopard eggs. I thought my factories were finished producing for the year. Guess I was wrong. Hopefully I can make it up to my normal 10 laps tonight (10 laps = a mile). The weather is just right for walking.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I was out feeding and figured that the Texans have settled in for the winter. The food I gave them yesterday was still on their plate. Then I fed the CDTs, which emptied the container of feed. So I was stepping back over the CDT/Texas fence, then over the Texas/Sulcata fence and lo and behold, I saw this poor, upside down, half frozen CDT nestled in amongst the roots of a dead tree.
> 
> View attachment 219631
> 
> 
> You can see how small he is compared to those that are a month old. He's alive and his eyes are bright and alert. Other than being very cold, he looks fine. No injuries. His yolk scar is dry and almost gone.
> 
> I tried to see if there were anymore around the yards, but never found another one. Couldn't find the empty nest either. I'll go back and look again once it warms up more. I guess a bird must have seen him and dropped him on the root trying to break him open. I have a feral cat that has adopted Dudley's yard as his territory, so the bird probably wasn't able to go down and reclaim his prize.



Now, THAT is something I never will find in my yard! Good thing I look good in green, huh? How is he doing?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Now, THAT is something I never will find in my yard! Good thing I look good in green, huh? How is he doing?



He perked right up once I set him in a container of warmish water. He even ate a bit later in the day.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> Having a brief break from the rain. I enjoy the spring rains, but not the constant fall ones.


We could use some rain. None for about 4 weeks and none forecast for at least the next week. Bike Fest starts tomorrow here at the Beach and the last 3 years it's rained, so I guess it's good for that.


----------



## Yvonne G

2017 Rescue #57 turned out to be male. Parker is about 80lbs, 15 years old, has a forward shot underjaw and a bad shell from some sort of accident when he was a baby. But he's a pretty nice tortoise.


----------



## jaizei

I've found a new food goal: *Pumpecapple Piecake.*

"one layer of a pumpkin pie baked into a spice cake, topped by a layer of a pecan pie baked inside of a chocolate cake topped by a layer of an apple pie baked inside of our traditional spiced cake."

https://blog.3brothersbakery.com/?s=pumpecapple


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I've found a new food goal: *Pumpecapple Piecake.*
> 
> "one layer of a pumpkin pie baked into a spice cake, topped by a layer of a pecan pie baked inside of a chocolate cake topped by a layer of an apple pie baked inside of our traditional spiced cake."
> 
> https://blog.3brothersbakery.com/?s=pumpecapple


It gives me a stomach just reading about it. TOO RICH!!!


----------



## Big Charlie

jaizei said:


> I've found a new food goal: *Pumpecapple Piecake.*
> 
> "one layer of a pumpkin pie baked into a spice cake, topped by a layer of a pecan pie baked inside of a chocolate cake topped by a layer of an apple pie baked inside of our traditional spiced cake."
> 
> https://blog.3brothersbakery.com/?s=pumpecapple


I don't like my food all mixed together like that! I like my pie crust to be crisp. How can it be crisp if it is covered in cake batter?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I've found a new food goal: *Pumpecapple Piecake.*
> 
> "one layer of a pumpkin pie baked into a spice cake, topped by a layer of a pecan pie baked inside of a chocolate cake topped by a layer of an apple pie baked inside of our traditional spiced cake."
> 
> https://blog.3brothersbakery.com/?s=pumpecapple



You can have my slice.


----------



## Jacqui

Did I tell you that Cyris came home Tuesday?


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> We could use some rain. None for about 4 weeks and none forecast for at least the next week. Bike Fest starts tomorrow here at the Beach and the last 3 years it's rained, so I guess it's good for that.



It is suppose to rain all day Thursday until Sat am. They have already put us in a flood warming for those days.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Yvonne G said:


> 2017 Rescue #57 turned out to be male. Parker is about 80lbs, 15 years old, has a forward shot underjaw and a bad shell from some sort of accident when he was a baby. But he's a pretty nice tortoise.
> 
> View attachment 219741
> View attachment 219742


It never ceases to amaze me just how resilient tortoises are. Even when they have broken legs, severely damaged shells or poor care from their human caretaker their ability to make tremendous recoveries brings me joy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Did I tell you that Cyris came home Tuesday?
> View attachment 219773


OMG, Jacqui. . . He's beautiful!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> OMG, Jacqui. . . He's beautiful!



The lil monkey has gotten cuter.


----------



## jaizei

If you haven't already voted...

Vote in the Calendar contest!!

Voting will end tonight, October 5 @11:59PDT
Time is approximate



VOTE!!

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/2...read-the-rules-then-vote.161073/#post-1532018​


----------



## MPRC

I posted videos of Mango limping around the yard if anyone is interested in an update on the poor gimp: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/broken-leg-experiences-treatments.161178/#post-1532079


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> The lil monkey has gotten cuter.




He is very beautiful!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I may be fostering 1.2 leopard tortoises. I've got the space and the shed now that the Aldabrans are gone. If I do, I'll post pictures.


----------



## Yvonne G

What a gyp! The new Star Trek: Discovery isn't going to be on regular tv. It's on an app that you have to buy then pay a monthly fee to watch it.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> What a gyp! The new Star Trek: Discovery isn't going to be on regular tv. It's on an app that you have to buy then pay a monthly fee to watch it.


The first episode was on regular TV. It wasn't very good IMO. I think they put their less popular shows on the app.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

A Pond Boat or a Boat Pond or Both.

When I was there it was in shade but to bright for the flash work on the camera i had so couldn't get good pics of the fish in it.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's pretty cute. I love the anchor accent.


----------



## mike taylor

That's awesome ! I must find an old boat now !


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> A Pond Boat or a Boat Pond or Both.
> View attachment 219844
> When I was there it was in shade but to bright for the flash work on the camera i had so couldn't get good pics of the fish in it.



I have been looking for a free boat to do that with.


----------



## Jacqui

Stuffed, supper at Olive Garden with youngest girl and her guy.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> Stuffed, supper at Olive Garden with youngest girl and her guy.


I had a stuffed pepper for breakfast this morning.


----------



## bouaboua

Turtulas-Len said:


> A Pond Boat or a Boat Pond or Both.
> View attachment 219844
> When I was there it was in shade but to bright for the flash work on the camera i had so couldn't get good pics of the fish in it.


WOW! ! !

Very nice! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Happy weekend TFO! ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

There's a new show out called the good doctor. Yvonne you should check it out.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Happy weekend TFO! ! ! !



Same to you!


----------



## jaizei

There were several ties in the calendar contest that need to be broken to determine prizes and which photos make the cut. Use the links below to vote:

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/2018-calendar-vote-off-1.161241/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/2018-calendar-vote-off-2.161242/


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> There's a new show out called the good doctor. Yvonne you should check it out.


I watched it. It was pretty good.


----------



## Jacqui

Raining so hard I can't see to drive.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm watching it now .


----------



## Big Charlie

mike taylor said:


> There's a new show out called the good doctor. Yvonne you should check it out.


It's on at the same time as two other shows I watch.


----------



## mike taylor

Got the rat on the road today .


----------



## Big Charlie

Charlie has green paint on the edges of his shell just above his head. I can't figure out how it got there. He must have been ramming the wall.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I've seen this going on before but not with so much determination and persistence. In hindsight I should have shot a video instead of just taking a couple pics.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> I've seen this going on before but not with so much determination and persistence. In hindsight I should have shot a video instead of just taking a couple pics.
> View attachment 219974
> View attachment 219973



LOL! Two for the price of one.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I got some good new and some bad news. . . "MajorCrimes" will be coming back on 10/31, but after this season they are cancelled.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I got some good new and some bad news. . . "MajorCrimes" will be coming back on 10/31, but after this season they are cancelled.


That's sad. I love that show.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning TFO!♡


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Good morning TFO!♡



Good morning Jacqui. 

Now the apps are back on form, I can get to TFO more easily again. The real world has suddenly got less productive again 

I'm looking forward to seeing the forum return to normal levels of activity.


----------



## jaizei

Result for the 2018 Calendar Contest:

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/and-the-winner-is-2018-calendar-contest-results.161318/


----------



## Momof4

I’m so happy the app is back!!! Yippie!!!


----------



## mike taylor

I just wish my pictures would load so I can see them . They only show up half the time . But other than that the upgrade is nice .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I just wish my pictures would load so I can see them . They only show up half the time . But other than that the upgrade is nice .


. . . and when they do, they're sideways and my joke about you laying on your side or driving sideways, etc. falls flat!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hoping this loads properly. I’m wanting to have a ream of these printed up for free distribution for folks …


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Hello people !


----------



## Momof4

Good morning! 
Just wondering if it’s Ed’d birthday? 
Gillian mentioned it in the CDR.


----------



## MPRC

mike taylor said:


> I just wish my pictures would load so I can see them . They only show up half the time . But other than that the upgrade is nice .



I'm having the same issue, I posted about it on the app thread so Josh knows.


----------



## mike taylor

Thanks jax


----------



## MPRC

Turtulas-Len said:


> I've seen this going on before but not with so much determination and persistence. In hindsight I should have shot a video instead of just taking a couple pics.
> View attachment 219974
> View attachment 219973



This is a family website! Hahah, I feel like we need to break out the censor bars on that naughty trio.


----------



## Yvonne G

Visibility is 2 miles. Our air is thick with smoke, and the smell is bad. When Los Angeles burns we dont get that much smoke here because the prevailing winds usually blow towards the south, or away from us. So this big fire in norcal are causing pretty bad air here in our valley. So many people have lost their homes and their lives.


----------



## leigti

My friends sister and brother-in-law bought a winery, including a big house, tasting room and a whole lot of grapes. They’ve had it for year and it burn down the other day and one of the California fires. They lost everything. They have a great deal of money, they have another house on the East Coast, but still it is sad. They loved that place.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> My friends sister and brother-in-law bought a winery, including a big house, tasting room and a whole lot of grapes. They’ve had it for year and it burn down the other day and one of the California fires. They lost everything. They have a great deal of money, they have another house on the East Coast, but still it is sad. They loved that place.



So sad, atleast they still have something to fall back on.


----------



## Momof4

leigti said:


> My friends sister and brother-in-law bought a winery, including a big house, tasting room and a whole lot of grapes. They’ve had it for year and it burn down the other day and one of the California fires. They lost everything. They have a great deal of money, they have another house on the East Coast, but still it is sad. They loved that place.



That is so sad. All their hard work and dreams gone!! I hope they get a chance to rebuild.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

This was my garage the other night, when temps dropped to 31


----------



## Jacqui

My poor pumpkin patch the morning after.


----------



## mike taylor

This my garage at 8:25 pm and 90 ° .


----------



## mike taylor

Crap your pictures will not show up ! Aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Big Charlie

mike taylor said:


> This my garage at 8:25 pm and 90 ° .
> View attachment 220443


I see it!


----------



## mike taylor

I can't ! It's driving me crazy . Some times I can see them other times nope.But the advertisements show up.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I can't ! It's driving me crazy . Some times I can see them other times nope.But the advertisements show up.



It's just too much fumes in your garage.


----------



## Jacqui

It's really windy here tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

A pretty little sulcata came to be my rescue #58 today. This has been a pretty slow year for rescues. Seems to me that by this time of year I've received about 65 or 70 animals. It makes me proud to realize that we're getting better at caring for these little sulcatas. These people didn't really know much about tortoises at all, but just look at what a pretty tortoise they raised. Nadine is about 3 years old:


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> A pretty little sulcata came to be my rescue #58 today. This has been a pretty slow year for rescues. Seems to me that by this time of year I've received about 65 or 70 animals. It makes me proud to realize that we're getting better at caring for these little sulcatas. These people didn't really know much about tortoises at all, but just look at what a pretty tortoise they raised. Nadine is about 3 years old:
> 
> View attachment 220493
> View attachment 220494
> View attachment 220495


There is a Nadine sulcata on the forum: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/this-is-nadine.143031/#post-1339687


----------



## Yvonne G

My son sent me this picture this a.m. of his dog:


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Anybody joining me for Pizza Hut buffet?


Hi Jacqui, hope you are well, and that you enjoyed your pizza.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm getting those torts today!!!! They offered me the pair for $150 with a 40 gal long tank and light included. I won't be keeping them in that tank long though. They will only stay in there for so long as it takes me to go get my tortoise stuff out of storage in the the next day or two.


----------



## LoutheRussian

I know that keeping a pair together is frowned upon by most everyone and I asked questions about dominant behavior and bullying. I was told they have lived together for several years and get along. I'm contemplating maybe using the tank for one and my old tort table for the other but I'm not sure. I really only wanted the male but they didn't want to sell separate and $150 was a good deal for both. I might just post the female for sale or something eventually


----------



## Yvonne G

A couple from Modesto came all the way here this a.m. and brought me these:


----------



## Yvonne G

That was actually yesterday a.m. I forgot to click "post reply"


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> That was actually yesterday a.m. I forgot to click "post reply"



Don’t that just tic you off ! When you forget and come back and see your text just sitting there !


----------



## LoutheRussian

I got the torts!!! The female is BIG. These people obviously loved them but were making a lot of mistakes in care. I'm not one to pass judgement because I'm still very much a novice in tort care and if I hadn't found yall when I got Lou I'd have been worse off then they were. Can't wait to get them home though. Gonna clean out the tank and give them a good soak.


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Don’t that just tic you off ! When you forget and come back and see your text just sitting there !


yeah, but thank goodness it's still there and I didn't have to retype


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

North San Diego County (more for you than me)? Want to work with many really cool tortoises? I need help for a few days the week before the T-Day holiday - THE WEEK BEFORE. I pay pretty decent wages, even for training. please call me with your voice at 215-483-7675. After all we are going to actually spend time in the same tortoise Farm for a few training sessions, so don't be shy (NO txt or PM). Will


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> A couple from Modesto came all the way here this a.m. and brought me these:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 220640
> View attachment 220641
> View attachment 220642



The biggest one has such a beautiful shell.


----------



## MPRC

I am miserably sick, but I wanted to check in and show you what Mango did. Expensive little bass-turd. No idea what we are going to do about it yet. Its just wrapped.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> The biggest one has such a beautiful shell.


This is the prettiest and biggest group of three toe box turtles I've ever received. All of them have beautiful shells and are bigger than normal. Their main diet was the "fruity pebbles" type box turtle food.


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> I am miserably sick, but I wanted to check in and show you what Mango did. Expensive little bass-turd. No idea what we are going to do about it yet. Its just wrapped.
> View attachment 220741


Geez!


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> I am miserably sick, but I wanted to check in and show you what Mango did. Expensive little bass-turd. No idea what we are going to do about it yet. Its just wrapped.
> View attachment 220741



Idea on how she did it?


----------



## Jacqui

These last few months have been the pits for my dogs. First, Raine, who was the second oldest at 17-19 years of age died. Then my bestest friend, Balarney died at about 20 years. The third oldest, Mister, had a stroke, but except for walking difficulties is doing ok. He is around 14. Today it was my coonhound, Theo who died. He was only about 11 years old.


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> These last few months have been the pits for my dogs. First, Raine, who was the second oldest at 17-19 years of age died. Then my bestest friend, Balarney died at about 20 years. The third oldest, Mister, had a stroke, but except for walking difficulties is doing ok. He is around 14. Today it was my coonhound, Theo who died. He was only about 11 years old.


How horrible! You've had a terrible time. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Big Charlie

MPRC said:


> I am miserably sick, but I wanted to check in and show you what Mango did. Expensive little bass-turd. No idea what we are going to do about it yet. Its just wrapped.
> View attachment 220741


poor thing! The way I understand it, she didn't do it to herself, somebody very heavy stepped on her. They don't actually set bones on a tortoise, do they?

I'm sorry you're sick. Get better soon!


----------



## MPRC

My theory is that Vern (13lbs) likely fell on him while trying to climb something. Mango is only 5lbs. That's all i can guess. He's a very active tort and he's not amused.
Currently its bandaged up in his shell.


----------



## Pearly

MPRC said:


> My theory is that Vern (13lbs) likely fell on him while trying to climb something. Mango is only 5lbs. That's all i can guess. He's a very active tort and he's not amused.
> Currently its bandaged up in his shell.
> View attachment 220752
> View attachment 220753



Poor BABY!!!!! Why wouldn’t they set the bones in tortoise??? I don’t know anything about the subject of tort traumatic injuries but setting/immobilizing broken/displaced bones would make more sense... at least that’s what I think. I am soooo sorry for the poor Mango and for you to have to go through this


----------



## MPRC

Our experience so far is that you just CAN'T pull the leg out of the shell to splint it into a natural position to heal straight. Try pulling your tortoises rear leg out of it's shell....they did it under sedation and as soon as he had his wits about him it slipped right off.

Surgically pinning it may be an option, but I am literally down to my last dollar this month (not his fault entirely, I have a whole other nasty can of worms plaguing me) and my vet isn't super experienced with tortoises so I'm not sure I want to let him experiment on him so I'd have to find a different surgeon.

One of my rescue friends is adamant that it needs to be amputated, but again, $$$.

Currently I'm waiting for word from a couple of consults to see what is recommended, but from what I've heard so far from a couple contacts is that immobilizing it and hoping it scars together will likely leave him slightly crooked but functional.

I put pics of the wrap job up over here: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/broken-leg-experiences-treatments.161178/#post-1536630


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> These last few months have been the pits for my dogs. First, Raine, who was the second oldest at 17-19 years of age died. Then my bestest friend, Balarney died at about 20 years. The third oldest, Mister, had a stroke, but except for walking difficulties is doing ok. He is around 14. Today it was my coonhound, Theo who died. He was only about 11 years old.



That's terrible, Jacqui. I know how much this hurts, and I feel for you.


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> I am miserably sick, but I wanted to check in and show you what Mango did. Expensive little bass-turd. No idea what we are going to do about it yet. Its just wrapped.
> View attachment 220741



That looks painful!! Poor guy. I hope your vet will allow a payment schedule.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> These last few months have been the pits for my dogs. First, Raine, who was the second oldest at 17-19 years of age died. Then my bestest friend, Balarney died at about 20 years. The third oldest, Mister, had a stroke, but except for walking difficulties is doing ok. He is around 14. Today it was my coonhound, Theo who died. He was only about 11 years old.



Hugs to you Jacqui! That is just to much to handle in such a short time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tortoise picture on Monday night football!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tortoise picture on Monday night football!!!



Err umm Thursday night football


----------



## MPRC

Don't mind me I'm just blow drying a tortoise because he needed a bath. This is what I do with my wild Friday night.


----------



## Jacqui

Another super windy day, which appeared to be ready to pour rain for most of it. Though it was earlier then usual, I decided to take advantage of Jeff stopping by for his meds, and had him help me bring in my four big guys (sulcatas). Now everybody but three water turtles are in their winter quarters.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just GOT to watch Willard and now I’m watching Ben. If only I’d recorded Willard!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just GOT to watch Willard and now I’m watching Ben. If only I’d recorded Willard!!!



Oh rats! You forgot to trap Willard, so you could watch him any time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The satellite dish receiver headed south for the winter/fall type seasons.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui, I can’t even pause live tv right now then restart jumping through the commercials after going to the, um, washing my hands place.


----------



## no one

My third baby Star is born!! Joehoe!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Another super windy day, which appeared to be ready to pour rain for most of it. Though it was earlier then usual, I decided to take advantage of Jeff stopping by for his meds, and had him help me bring in my four big guys (sulcatas). Now everybody but three water turtles are in their winter quarters.


I HATE THE WIND!!!!)


----------



## Yvonne G

*debora* said:


> My third baby Star is born!! Joehoe!!


Lovely!


----------



## Yvonne G

I took in this big boy yesterday. It always amazes me that brand new to my yard tortoises understand the vinyl strip door and go right into the shelter at night. Also, another real smooth sulcata. I guess we're finally getting the hang of it.








I didn't weigh him, but he's about 100lbs.


----------



## Yvonne G

If the phone company goes out of business and I no longer received my pension, and if Social Security goes bottoms up, I'll still be able to eat. My cats always leave me their kill - right at the door step so I'm sure to see it. This a.m. there was a freshly killed mouse with only a bite taken out of the stomach. I probably wouldn't have eaten that part anyway, so it was nice of the cat to leave me the parts that I may have eaten. But, since I already had my breakfast, I picked up the mouse by the tail and was going to fling it onto the roof of the old house. But I let go too soon and it sailed onto the porch, through the doorway instead. Spencer was sitting there watching this whole thing and when the mouse landed on the porch, she was nice enough to go get it and bring it back to me.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think I deserve to spend the rest of the day in my recliner reading stories on the Kindle. I washed and dried two loads of laundry. I stapled plastic sheeting around the outside of the Yellowfooted tortoise's 'porch'. I gave Misty a bath. Of course, it goes without saying, I fed, watered and cleaned up after about 30 tortoises. My back is killing me and my recliner is calling me.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> I took in this big boy yesterday. It always amazes me that brand new to my yard tortoises understand the vinyl strip door and go right into the shelter at night. Also, another real smooth sulcata. I guess we're finally getting the hang of it.
> 
> View attachment 220994
> View attachment 220995
> View attachment 220996
> View attachment 220997
> View attachment 220998
> 
> 
> I didn't weigh him, but he's about 100lbs.


Wow, he's beautiful! I wonder why someone would give him up.


----------



## MPRC

I'm really bummed that photos don't load on the app.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MPRC said:


> I'm really bummed that photos don't load on the app.



I think I can load from the app …

boarders mangy horse from my old place …


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> Wow, he's beautiful! I wonder why someone would give him up.


He was a 'found' tortoise about 5 years ago (they didn't bother to try and find his owner). They have a small yard and the tortoise was getting restless about staying there, and started digging and pushing at the fence. Also there was no grass and they had to buy groceries for him.


----------



## MPRC

Ken - the photos don't load for me, just broken links.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MPRC said:


> Ken - the photos don't load for me, just broken links.



You can’t SEE the photos? That truly sucks. I’m using an iPhone6, you?


----------



## no one

Got the strangest PM this morning.


----------



## JoesMum

*debora* said:


> Got the strangest PM this morning.


I get pretty strange ones regularly. It's just part of being on the forum. If it's worrying or against the forum rules then forward it to the mods to deal with.

If it's something that really should be answered on the forum then ask them to start a thread so others can be helped by the answers too.

If it's just weird then ignore it. You are not obliged to get into conversation with anyone.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Unless it’s a strange, weird pm from me, I agree with joesmom here 100%


----------



## no one

Uhm... Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

*debora* said:


> Uhm... Lol



IKR?


----------



## Yvonne G

*debora* said:


> Got the strangest PM this morning.


Well, now ya got me curious. Since you mentioned it here, how about sharing a little more?


----------



## no one

Just Cowboy_Ken gooving around turns out. Nothing to worry about. He needed to sleep. Couldn't make sence of it all. Haha!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Well, now ya got me curious. Since you mentioned it here, how about sharing a little more?



Heck Yvonne, you’ve known me at the least acouple years here now. Heck, we’ve even shared food.


----------



## no one

Something I should know?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

*debora* said:


> Something I should know?



Yvonne and another member and his wife were in my area, her sister, also a member lives near me, so we all got together for some socializing and visiting and lunch together. It was a good get together.


----------



## no one

That sounds nice. I think there are some nice people on this forum. Tortoise people rock!! Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

*debora* said:


> That sounds nice. I think there are some nice people on this forum. Tortoise people rock!! Lol



Ideally they rock!!!


----------



## no one

Like a Tortoise!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I HATE THE WIND!!!!)



Lol I know. Now windy days remind me of you.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> If the phone company goes out of business and I no longer received my pension, and if Social Security goes bottoms up, I'll still be able to eat. My cats always leave me their kill - right at the door step so I'm sure to see it. This a.m. there was a freshly killed mouse with only a bite taken out of the stomach. I probably wouldn't have eaten that part anyway, so it was nice of the cat to leave me the parts that I may have eaten. But, since I already had my breakfast, I picked up the mouse by the tail and was going to fling it onto the roof of the old house. But I let go too soon and it sailed onto the porch, through the doorway instead. Spencer was sitting there watching this whole thing and when the mouse landed on the porch, she was nice enough to go get it and bring it back to me.



A dog in cat's clothes.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Unless it’s a strange, weird pm from me, I agree with joesmom here 100%



Lol


----------



## Jacqui

45 mph gusts here for Yvonne today.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Still windy.


----------



## Yvonne G

My son, my first born, lives in DFW, Texas, so I don't see him hardly at all. I think the last time I saw him was about 8 or 10 years ago. Well, today is his birthday. He's *SIXTY *years old today! It's hard for me to imagine that I have a son that old. The picture I have of him in my mind shows him to be in his late 20's early 30's. I'm certainly not old enough to have a son that old. I must've been an early bloomer at around 5 years of age to have a 60 year old son. Even better yet, I must've been pregnant when I was born.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> My son, my first born, lives in DFW, Texas, so I don't see him hardly at all. I think the last time I saw him was about 8 or 10 years ago. Well, today is his birthday. He's *SIXTY *years old today! It's hard for me to imagine that I have a son that old. The picture I have of him in my mind shows him to be in his late 20's early 30's. I'm certainly not old enough to have a son that old. I must've been an early bloomer at around 5 years of age to have a 60 year old son. Even better yet, I must've been pregnant when I was born.


I'm sure that is it. You can't possibly be old. My MIL wouldn't let us meet her boyfriend when our children were little because she didn't want him to know how old she was. She thought that if the boyfriend saw her son, he would realize she was at least 10 years older than he thought. She outlived him.


----------



## Momof4

It’s so freakin hot here at 105 with wind!! 
We painted our pumpkins this year and I think they came out pretty cute. 
It was way easier than scooping and carving!


----------



## mike taylor

MPRC said:


> Ken - the photos don't load for me, just broken links.


Half the time I can't see them either. That's part of the reason I don't get on the forum any more. The old version worked just fine . I can't really help people if I can't see the pictures.


----------



## JoesMum

mike taylor said:


> Half the time I can't see them either. That's part if the reason I don't get on the forum any more. The old version worked just fine . I can't really help people if I can't see the pictures.



The android app seems to display photos if it feels like it. Tapping the post and choosing “Open in Browser” allows me to see the photo, but it is a pain


----------



## mike taylor

JoesMum said:


> The android app seems to display photos if it feels like it. Tapping the post and choosing “Open in Browser” allows me to see the photo, but it is a pain


That's what I use . Only some of the pictures pop up . But I can see every add .


----------



## Big Charlie

Momof4 said:


> It’s so freakin hot here at 105 with wind!!
> We painted our pumpkins this year and I think they came out pretty cute.
> It was way easier than scooping and carving!
> View attachment 221147


How cute! I love Pinocchio.


----------



## Big Charlie

mike taylor said:


> That's what I use . Only some of the pictures pop up . But I can see every add .


Isn't that always the way?


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Elohi

Hi ya'll. How is everyone?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## MPRC

[emoji172]


----------



## mike taylor

Look at my new granddaughter !


----------



## JoesMum

mike taylor said:


> Look at my new granddaughter !
> View attachment 221308


Awwwww! Gorgeous


----------



## Big Charlie

mike taylor said:


> Look at my new granddaughter !
> View attachment 221308


Congratulations!


----------



## mike taylor

Thanks !


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Look at my new granddaughter !
> View attachment 221308


Aw, it's a beautiful burrito baby!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, it's a beautiful burrito baby!


It's Peyton ! My beautiful granddaughter . This is my first grandkid . I also have two step grandkids ,but this one is the start of the third generation .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> It's Peyton ! My beautiful granddaughter . This is my first grandkid . I also have two step grandkids ,but this one is the start of the third generation .



Peyton is beautiful!! Enjoy this newborn phase because it’s gonna be gone in a blink of an eye!! 
Congratulations Mike!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Thanks ! I can't wait to buy her a motorcycle ! Voomvoom!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Thanks ! I can't wait to buy her a motorcycle ! Voomvoom!


Congrats, Mike, i'm sure she'll love her gramps and get heavily into motorbikes.
And torts, of course.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah she will ! Really doesn't have a choice . It's a life style . Haha


----------



## Elohi

Congrats Mike!!


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening....Or good Morning TFO.


----------



## bouaboua

Oh...Oh....And Congrats Mike ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning and happy halloween!


----------



## Jacqui

Here is a treat for ya.


----------



## MPRC

I still need to get candy. I'm going to have Jello shots for the grown ups.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Yvonne G

I don't do holidays. Thankfully, with my gate shut, I don't get any little monsters coming around here. Now watch, just cuz I said that, tomorrow I'll awake to find several rolls of toilet paper strung all around my cactus out front.


----------



## Big Charlie

I haven't handed out candy for several years ever since my mom died on Halloween. No one comes to the door anymore. There aren't many kids in the neighborhood.


----------



## Jacqui

It's snowing.


----------



## Jacqui

Only candy handed out by me, is here at work.


----------



## MPRC

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Big Charlie

MPRC said:


> Happy Halloween!
> View attachment 221736


You have an Irish tortoise!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It's snowing.


Oh for cryin' out loud!!! You have the shortest summer I've ever seen. Were you able to get all your plants and animals winterized?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Just had the first trick or treater and it was batman,


----------



## MPRC

Vern is Irish and on the ceiling apparently.


----------



## Yvonne G

If you're a fan of the cable tv show, "Major Crimes," be sure to tune in to cable channel TNT tonight at 9 p for the first show of its last season. TV doesn't get much better than this - NCIS at 8 and Major Crimes at 9. Whoo Hoo!!!


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> If you're a fan of the cable tv show, "Major Crimes," be sure to tune in to cable channel TNT tonight at 9 p for the first show of its last season. TV doesn't get much better than this - NCIS at 8 and Major Crimes at 9. Whoo Hoo!!!


I watched both of them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Me too! I really hate to see Major Crimes go. It's a pretty good show. I love the characters. They work very well together.


----------



## MPRC

Final tally, probably 50 kids leaving us with about 2x more candy than needed, BUT somehow we ran out of the 3 dozen jello shots we made for the adults....granted we had one neighbor switching wigs and coming back (we told him to hit us up at the end of the night) - The latest phase of operation "make all the neighbors like us" is a success. We've got several hold outs, but it's getting better.


----------



## Big Charlie

MPRC said:


> Final tally, probably 50 kids leaving us with about 2x more candy than needed, BUT somehow we ran out of the 3 dozen jello shots we made for the adults....granted we had one neighbor switching wigs and coming back (we told him to hit us up at the end of the night) - The latest phase of operation "make all the neighbors like us" is a success. We've got several hold outs, but it's getting better.


I'm glad your plan is working! All the hate in our neighborhood is aimed at my next door neighbor. No one likes him. He's the one who built a spite wall between our properties and sunk it down 3 feet to keep Charlie from burrowing under.


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> I'm glad your plan is working! All the hate in our neighborhood is aimed at my next door neighbor. No one likes him. He's the one who built a spite wall between our properties and sunk it down 3 feet to keep Charlie from burrowing under.


That's a pretty expensive 'spite.'


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> That's a pretty expensive 'spite.'


yeah. He tried to get us to pay for half of it but we refused, and that made him hate us even more. We already had a wooden fence.


----------



## MPRC

Big Charlie said:


> I'm glad your plan is working! All the hate in our neighborhood is aimed at my next door neighbor. No one likes him. He's the one who built a spite wall between our properties and sunk it down 3 feet to keep Charlie from burrowing under.



"Thanks for the nice wall!"


----------



## Yvonne G

Just took in 2017 Rescue #67 and #67B. I don't take water turtles, but he told me it was an Asian softshell. I figured the "Asian" part was probably wrong, but it wasn't a RES, so I told him to bring it on out.

Can anyone tell me if this is an Apalone mutica:




It's about 4" SCL. Looks female, but may just be too young to tell yet.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Just took in 2017 Rescue #67 and #67B. I don't take water turtles, but he told me it was an Asian softshell. I figured the "Asian" part was probably wrong, but it wasn't a RES, so I told him to bring it on out.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is an Apalone mutica:
> 
> View attachment 221832
> 
> 
> It's about 4" SCL. Looks female, but may just be too young to tell yet.


That looks like a lobster.


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! A mini lobster. That's a crawdad. They're plentiful in the rivers and streams in the Central Valley.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh for cryin' out loud!!! You have the shortest summer I've ever seen. Were you able to get all your plants and animals winterized?



Animals yes, but still want to fix something more for cats. Plants, welllll a bunch are still in the garage.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! A mini lobster. That's a crawdad. They're plentiful in the rivers and streams in the Central Valley.


When we had a lake, once we stocked it with baby crawdads for the bass. The crawdads were shipped in ice chests, and we reached in and grabbed handfuls of squirmy tiny crawdads so we could distribute them in several places. They were really tiny, probably less than an inch in length.


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> When we had a lake, once we stocked it with baby crawdads for the bass. The crawdads were shipped in ice chests, and we reached in and grabbed handfuls of squirmy tiny crawdads so we could distribute them in several places. They were really tiny, probably less than an inch in length.



That's interesting.


----------



## MPRC

Big Charlie said:


> When we had a lake, once we stocked it with baby crawdads for the bass. The crawdads were shipped in ice chests, and we reached in and grabbed handfuls of squirmy tiny crawdads so we could distribute them in several places. They were really tiny, probably less than an inch in length.



My uncle is a Fedex driver and had someone ship hundreds of them and the recipient refused the order because it was too late for their cookout and the shipper refused the return because it would likely result in dead crawfish. They had a crawfish boil for the employees that we on that day.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

It's morning....again.


----------



## Yvonne G

Dontcha' just love the way we all ignored you? Sorry about that. Two good mornings to you, and top o the marnin' too.

Today I took in Rescue #68, a yearling eastern box turtle. The people just moved into a new house and didn't have time for the turtle (or didn't want it messing up the new house?). I have several three toe the same size, so no new habitat needed for this one. It was found as a brand new hatchling as her husband, in his job, was raking an island median on a busy street and found the baby. She said the turtle has been indoors with forays out on nice days, has been fed fruit and veggies along with super worms occasionally. There was no light over the aquarium (which they brought along with the turtle), but that just may have been because they kept them, I don't know. But the baby was cold as ice. Right now he's soaking in warm water:


----------



## Momof4

Finally built a heated night box! I’m so excited!! The 2nd night this guy put himself to bed!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Finally built a heated night box! I’m so excited!! The 2nd night this guy put himself to bed!!
> View attachment 222129


Lookin' good!!


----------



## Jacqui

Hi! *waves*


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Hi! *waves*


Hi Jacqui! How's life treatin' you?


----------



## Elohi

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Good morning everyone.



Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Jacqui! How's life treatin' you?



Wouldn't be bad, if I could get some time off.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Wouldn't be bad, if I could get some time off.


Dream on. This is getting to be merchant's busiest time of year.


----------



## mike taylor

Rescue red foots to arrive on Saturday . This will make red foots 8 and 9 . To my collection . Plus the 8 that hatched out this year . But the baby reds will move on to new homes soon .


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Dream on. This is getting to be merchant's busiest time of year.



I have been trying to get time off the last two months. Last time Jeff was hone, I asked for a week off, for two days. Before that I asked for a Friday off and dudn't get it. Then I asked a month ago to change my availability so I had Fridays off, didn't get it. Jeff is coming home week of Thanksgiving. I am asking for that Mon, Tues, and Friday off.

I need time off to get almost all my bottom teeth pulled before and of the year. Have the propane line checked, so then a propane tank put in and then a repair guy to check the furnace.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Rescue red foots to arrive on Saturday . This will make red foots 8 and 9 . To my collection . Plus the 8 that hatched out this year . But the baby reds will move on to new homes soon .
> View attachment 222196
> View attachment 222197



Females?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I have been trying to get time off the last two months. Last time Jeff was hone, I asked for a week off, for two days. Before that I asked for a Friday off and dudn't get it. Then I asked a month ago to change my availability so I had Fridays off, didn't get it. Jeff is coming home week of Thanksgiving. I am asking for that Mon, Tues, and Friday off.
> 
> I need time off to get almost all my bottom teeth pulled before and of the year. Have the propane line checked, so then a propane tank put in and then a repair guy to check the furnace.



The propane stuff needs to get done soon. How are you staying warm? I haven't started up my woodstove yet this year because I don't have much of a wood supply, so I'm saving it for the coldest days. I go around the house in my jacket and when I'm sitting and reading, I'm all wrapped up in a blanket.

Aren't there any other employees to do your job if you take time off? I'm just wondering why they don't give you the time? Are you entitled to vacation days yet?


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Females?


They said one is male the other is female . So I'll see Saturday.


----------



## Elohi

Good morning again, this time with an actual update. 
Things have been busy, busy, busy. Homeschooling the girls, babies hatching left and right, the tortie girls laying left and right, short visits with relatives, home repairs, changes to enclosures, health issues, a teen that went back to public school, and that means drama, drama, drama lol. Anyways, things have been so busy I don’t have a whole lot of idle time, which is bad for my health conditions but I’m still managing ok for the most part. 

This month is the 2 yr anniversary of my dad’s death. It’s terrible how haunting that can be. It was so sudden and traumatic. My brothers and I’d lives were turned upside down but we came together and spent a month at my dads place dealing with all that comes with the loss of a parent. Neither of us normally goes anywhere for more than a week because he is a coffee farmer and I care for so many animals, (like all of you). Then we met in Colorado the following September to make an incredibly difficult hike to spread our dads ashes where he had planned to retire to. He was getting close to retiring too. Anyways, that’s all been on my mind, as that creeps up on me. Staying busy to keep my mind off of it isn’t a problem that’s for sure LOL. 

Anyways, that’s an extremely condensed update but so much goes on and I’m around here so little, getting into the half of it would be like writing a novel LOLOLOL. 

I am able to quickly post pictures on FB, then use the link to update groups I’m in but it’s all in one place so it’s easier than here, but I get to missing TFO and need to pop in from Ken to time. 

Hope all is well with each of you!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

I always find interesting money in my cash drawer. Today it's a 1904 Indian head penny.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> The propane stuff needs to get done soon. How are you staying warm? I haven't started up my woodstove yet this year because I don't have much of a wood supply, so I'm saving it for the coldest days. I go around the house in my jacket and when I'm sitting and reading, I'm all wrapped up in a blanket.
> 
> Aren't there any other employees to do your job if you take time off? I'm just wondering why they don't give you the time? Are you entitled to vacation days yet?



They say they are too short staffed. I do have vacation days. The one day denied was using my anniversary day off. So I wouldn't lose it, they had to pay me for it. That are pushing me to quit.

Right now, it's electrical heaters.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I always find interesting money in my cash drawer. Today it's a 1904 Indian head penny.



When my daughter was in high school she worked at a local sandwich shop. She always brought home collectible coins, but mainly they were the silver coins and dollar coins. 

One would think you would be too busy to be checking out the coins. Did you buy it and take it home?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> They say they are too short staffed. I do have vacation days. The one day denied was using my anniversary day off. So I wouldn't lose it, they had to pay me for it. That are pushing me to quit.
> 
> Right now, it's electrical heaters.



Wait. . . they can't spare you to take a day off, yet they're pushing you to quit? Are you a trouble maker? No, not sweet, loveable Jacqui. It would be nice to be a stay at home tort mom, however, you'd really miss that paycheck.

I was tempted to plug in one of my oil filled electric radiators, but then I remembered my high electric bill because of all the tortoise heat and I bit the bullet and wrapped up in my Snuggy. Sometimes, if its a sunny (but cold) day, I'll take my Kindle, a pillow and the dog and go sit in one of the green houses. They're always warm if the sun is shining.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> When my daughter was in high school she worked at a local sandwich shop. She always brought home collectible coins, but mainly they were the silver coins and dollar coins.
> 
> One would think you would be too busy to be checking out the coins. Did you buy it and take it home?



Of course I bought it. I buy all "funny" money. It takes little time to check on coins actually


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Wait. . . they can't spare you to take a day off, yet they're pushing you to quit? Are you a trouble maker? No, not sweet, loveable Jacqui. It would be nice to be a stay at home tort mom, however, you'd really miss that paycheck.
> 
> I was tempted to plug in one of my oil filled electric radiators, but then I remembered my high electric bill because of all the tortoise heat and I bit the bullet and wrapped up in my Snuggy. Sometimes, if its a sunny (but cold) day, I'll take my Kindle, a pillow and the dog and go sit in one of the green houses. They're always warm if the sun is shining.



As in making me quit, so I can have time off. They don't want me to quit, especially this time of year


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## AZtortMom

Ok, well my talent for killing chat has not faded...


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all



NOEL!!!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Ok, well my talent for killing chat has not faded...



It's just we are all speechless due to shock


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> It's just we are all speechless due to shock



OMG!
She’s so funnny!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> NOEL!!!



Hi Jacqui


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> OMG!
> She’s so funnny!



Why are ya talkin' about my looks?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jacqui



Hi Kiddo! How are ya?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi Kiddo! How are ya?



I’m doing good. It’s good to be back


----------



## mike taylor

Just finished raking stupid leaves off about 1/4 acre of prime tortiose enclosures . Haha I hate leaves ! Would love to chop these trees down . But then I wouldn't have shade for my tortioses . The struggle is real my friends . But on the bright side of things . My red footed tortioses love the leaves.


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> Just finished raking stupid leaves off about 1/4 acre of prime tortiose enclosures . Haha I hate leaves ! Would love to chop these trees down . But then I wouldn't have shade for my tortioses . The struggle is real my friends . But on the bright side of things . My red footed tortioses love the leaves.



I hear you on the struggle on the leaves Mike. 
My torts absolutely love the leaves that fall from the orange tree in the back part of the yard. If I can’t find Jay I know to start digging through the leaves and she will be snoozing away in the leaves


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Just finished raking stupid leaves off about 1/4 acre of prime tortiose enclosures . Haha I hate leaves ! Would love to chop these trees down . But then I wouldn't have shade for my tortioses . The struggle is real my friends . But on the bright side of things . My red footed tortioses love the leaves.




I have same issue but it’s a Ca pepper tree. 

Your grand baby is so cute!! I just want to hold her!! I love babies!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah she is . I don't really hold her . I like kids to be able to walk . Hahaha


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Just finished raking stupid leaves off about 1/4 acre of prime tortiose enclosures . Haha I hate leaves ! Would love to chop these trees down . But then I wouldn't have shade for my tortioses . The struggle is real my friends . But on the bright side of things . My red footed tortioses love the leaves.



LEAVES!!! The bane of my existence. However, I really need them to insulate the hibernating guys. . . but I really hate raking them up. I have a big, BIG mulberry tree. Those leaves are big and messy. ANd I have to rake it every other day or so otherwise we walk on them and break them up. But I would NEVER chop the trees down.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> LEAVES!!! The bane of my existence. However, I really need them to insulate the hibernating guys. . . but I really hate raking them up. I have a big, BIG mulberry tree. Those leaves are big and messy. ANd I have to rake it every other day or so otherwise we walk on them and break them up. But I would NEVER chop the trees down.


We have tons of redwood needles. They are worse than leaves, I think. They take longer to break down.


----------



## Yvonne G

redwood/pine, etc. needles are excellent nest-making material for the Manouria tortoise. I wished I had a pine tree when I had the breeding group here with me. I actually had to buy a couple bales of pine needles - can you imagine?

Darn it! I've taken off my glasses and set them down someplace and now I can't find them. I've looked everywhere. It's ok because I have a few old pair I can fall back on, but I really liked this pair. I know they're sitting out in the open someplace just laughing at me. Trouble is, my newest house cat thinks its great fun knocking stuff off so she can watch it fall to the floor. I'm thinking if she knocked them off someplace and they fell behind the furniture or whatever, I may never find them. There are too many spiders and dusty stuff behind furniture for me to go excavating back there.

What's on everyone's agenda for the day? I'm going to run my chainsaw for a bit and see if I can build up my stockpile of firewood. That usually lasts for about an hour, as it just kills my back. 

I had a couple leopard eggs left from a clutch that had already hatched. Yesterday they hatched. The shells were all broken up, so I couldn't read the date written on them, but they must've been in there for over 6 months. And both babies are very small and have large yolk sac still on them. I always wonder what's going on with things like this. The others in the clutch incubated and hatched normally and all looked fine, then there are these last two hold outs that seem stunted and have developed very slowly.


----------



## AZtortMom

I have plenty of pine needles you can have!
I have a huge pine tree in my front yard


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> I have plenty of pine needles you can!
> A huge pine tree in my front yard



We got the source of far too many pine needles cut down only a couple of weeks ago. £550 well spent. The tree was far too big for where it was and growing fast!


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> I have plenty of pine needles you can have!
> I have a huge pine tree in my front yard


Ah. . . if only we lived closer!


----------



## Yvonne G

There's a button on the base unit of my land line telephone that I push in order to find a misplaced hand set. I would love it if someone would invent one for my glasses.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> There's a button on the base unit of my land line telephone that I push in order to find a misplaced hand set. I would love it if someone would invent one for my glasses.


when my kids were little, I lost my credit card. Months after I canceled it, I found it inside the heater vent.


----------



## JoesMum

Big Charlie said:


> when my kids were little, I lost my credit card. Months after I canceled it, I found it inside the heater vent.



We lost a tv remote control plipper when our daughter was small and going through a phase of posting things... the only thing I can think happened to it was that she posted it in the kitchen bin. I lost a lot of clothes pegs that way. 

I still have no explanation for why the cap of a USB memory stick turned up in my freezer.


----------



## AZtortMom

Maybe soon [emoji6]
Good morning [emoji316]


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> when my kids were little, I lost my credit card. Months after I canceled it, I found it inside the heater vent.


Oh man. . . I would have never found that. I've lived here about 25 years and have never removed any of the vent covers.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man. . . I would have never found that. I've lived here about 25 years and have never removed any of the vent covers.



[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## MPRC

Hi all. I'm still hanging in there. I'm feeling worn down over the issues with our neighbors. We are winning our battles with the city, but the neighbor keeps interjecting herself into things trying to make it her business. Now we have to go to every city council meeting because she is literally petitioning the neighbors over her issues with us. It was quite enjoyable to listen to the mayor tell her that it doesn't matter if she's lived here 5 days or 50 years, we are still just as much a part of the community. The cops have stopped responding to her complaints, the fire marshal seems to like us despite being falsely called over and I think people are starting to see her as a bully rather than a concerned citizen.


----------



## Yvonne G

What is her main complaint?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Big Charlie said:


> when my kids were little, I lost my credit card. Months after I canceled it, I found it inside the heater vent.



The great memory’s of when the children where little . The best !!!!


----------



## Big Charlie

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> The great memory’s of when the children where little . The best !!!!


Yep. You know how little kids aren't very good at hiding? They'll hide behind the drapes and you'll see their shoes sticking out? My kids figured this out, and put their shoes under the drapes, then hid someplace else. They were very clever!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone [emoji41]


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone [emoji41]


You're emoji is wearing sunglasses. Are you facing a sunny day? Foggy here.


----------



## AZtortMom

I am [emoji4]
It’s a little cool according to Arizona standards (58F) but very sunny. It’s suppose to reach 84F today. So much for fall. 
Morning Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G

It won't get quite that hot here for the next few days, only in the 70s, but s'posed to rain by Wednesday. They said it was supposed to rain last week, so I got out my sprayer, filled it with Treflan, and sprayed the dead pastures and all around outside my fences. Treflan is a pre-emergent weed killer and works best if you can apply it before a rain. So did we get rain? Well, when I went outside in the morning there was moisture on the ground, but I couldn't really say it rained. Let's hope this upcoming rain event is better than the last one.

So I had a 100lb sulcata in the backyard (the space I have for the larger rescued sulcatas), then got a phone call that someone is bringing me a 50 pounder. Where to put the darned thing? I ended up putting it in the Aldabran yard. But I had already filled their shed with plants to overwinter and a young Manouria tortoise, so that yard was ok for sunny days, but not for cold nights. I was able to find someone to take the 100 pounder, but was so glad to get him gone that I forgot I was going to ask the people to help me move the 50 pounder to the back yard. I used to be able to pick up 50 pounds no problem, but try as I might, I just couldn't get a good grip on that guy to put him in the wheelbarrow. So I had to empty out the shed so he could go in there for the night. Then I wrapped a rope around him like you wrap a string around a package you're wrapping. . . once around the sides, crossover then once around end to end. In this way I was able to use the rope to drag this guy over to the shed. He fought me the whole way. So trying to get that tortoise into the backyard is on today's agenda. I hope my S-I-L is home today and he's willing to come over and help me.


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh my goodness Yvonne!
I can totally see that tug of war going on between you and that tortoise [emoji38]
I can’t laugh too much because Shelly is 70 pounds and she’s almost gotten the upper hand on me in a shoving match [emoji15]


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, when they put their legs out it effectively stops everything.


----------



## AZtortMom

Indeed [emoji4]
Until you touch them on the nose and they go in their shell [emoji51]


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> What is her main complaint?



An unfounded claim that the part of my property that the city accidentally paved as a road was "set aside" by the original land owner for the city. There are no records of this aside from an easement that was recorded in the 60's which comprises most of the alleyway that we aren't trying to retain. What they don't understand is that in addition to the 7.5ft easement the city took ANOTHER 7 feet that wasn't theirs. They think the city should do an adverse possession and take it from us rather than relocate the road to where it belongs which will put the road through their fence that they put where the road should have been. We did as the city asked and got a survey. They did not, now they are going to lose a fence. 

They also have issues with me running my photography business from home despite not seeing clients here, they have accused my boyfriend of being a felon with a gun and called the cops, they reported us for having "out of control bonfires" in our fire pit that is less than 24 inches across. They are just causing trouble and they have been since before we started building the fence so I'm not sure what their issues are, but they seem to be vast. 

The rest of the neighborhood is scared to become the focus of her insanity so they go along.


----------



## Yvonne G

Some people just live to complain. Too bad your house hunting didn't find her before you settled on buying that house.


----------



## Yvonne G

Man-o-man, I'm tellin' you. A few pages back I wondered at the fact that my rescue animals had seemed to drop off this year. Now all of a sudden it has really picked up. I just took in #70 this morning. A young desert tortoise that was found wandering the streets. I've put up an ad on Craigslist. Thankfully I've been able to place the two large sulcatas. It's hard for me to have a large one here because they take up so much space. The desert tortoise I took in today is pretty thin. If I can find his owner, I'm going to really try to talk them into keeping him up and try to fatten him up a bit. If I can't find them, then it looks like I have another semi-permanent resident. . . at least until spring.

I ordered a 10lb frozen turkey from Amazon Fresh and it came this a.m. Still frozen solid. Reason I did that was because all the turkeys in the stores are 15lbs or bigger. 

Good grief! My morning has been so busy, I've let time get away from me. It's 12:32p and I haven't fed Misty her lunch yet. Time for me to go.


----------



## AZtortMom

Bye Yvonne [emoji112]


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> Some people just live to complain. Too bad your house hunting didn't find her before you settled on buying that house.



The market here is so fast moving and competitive that I didn't check out any of the neighbors. I had to jump on this place and make an offer the day we looked at it. We'd been house hunting and placing offers for over a year without success and we were about to be homeless so I figured any roof over my head would do. We couldn't even find a rental at that point. 

Good news is I LOVE this house and it is perfect for us so I'll finish my fence and make sure they stay on their side of it.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all! *waves*


----------



## LoutheRussian

Good morning chat


----------



## LoutheRussian

Have y'all read the thread about the torts jaw that fell off. That would freak me the f out.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone [emoji112]
I did not read that thread about that poor tortoise [emoji15]
That is so sad! [emoji20][emoji217]


----------



## JoesMum

LoutheRussian said:


> Have y'all read the thread about the torts jaw that fell off. That would freak me the f out.


It looks like it's the beak rather than the jaw. Poor care the likely cause  Get the diet, enclosure, lighting and setup as directed and TFO and hopefully you will never ever come across it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning all! *waves*





LoutheRussian said:


> Good morning chat




Hi Jacqui and Luke!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, we had a bit of fog this a.m. and so far, at 10:12a it still hasn't burned off. It's a bit cool but not uncomfortable. I was able to chain saw two wheelbarrow loads of scrap lumber to add to my firewood pile. I'm picking away at it. Hopefully I'll get it all cleaned up before I'm old and gray. . . wait a minute. . . I AM old and gray!

(Still haven't found my glasses) 

In my hospital area out on the carport I have a grown female desert tortoise (too thin to allow to hibernate). She's a very picky eater, so I really don't know how I'm going to get her fattened up. She'll eat everything on her plate today, then won't eat for a couple days. Won't touch Mazuri.

In the next cubicle is a grown female gulf coast box turtle. She was given to me as a dog attack. There are no wounds on her, but when she walks, her back legs just drag out behind her. When you pick her up and touch them, she'll pull them in, so she CAN move them. I'm hoping with time and heat she'll recover. I tried water therapy but she wouldn't move them and just sat there.

Next to that cubicle is my russian hibernatorium. They're all sleeping soundly.

Moving across the aisle I have a young male 'found' desert tortoise. Nothing wrong with him except he was found and I'm trying to find his owner. 

I have one hospital cubicle vacant. Hopefully it stays that way until after next spring!


----------



## mike taylor

Well ,I put together a hatchling red foot enclosure this weekend . Posted a thread . So if anyone needs a how to it's there . So how is everyone ? Things have been really slow on here lately . I guess we have taught everyone how to keep tortioses so good we are out of a job . Hahahaha


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Well ,I put together a hatchling red foot enclosure this weekend . Posted a thread . So if anyone needs a how to it's there . So how is everyone ? Things have been really slow on here lately . I guess we have taught everyone how to keep tortioses so good we are out of a job . Hahahaha



And your pictures showed up fine - not sideways like they usually are. You did a good job. I really like it. If I knew how to do the lights through the lid like that, I'd toss my plastic sheeting and go with your system.


----------



## mike taylor

It's easy . All you do is hold onto that ceramic top piece and unscrew it . Side it back over the wire . There will be two screws hold the wires in place . Note ,one will be a silver screw and the other one brass screw .They must go back where you unscrewed them from . Then you'll have the fixture disassembled . Then drill a one inch hole in the lid. Poke the assembly through 1 inch hole. Note,the two heat washers they need to be installed between the plastic and the dome cover . Then put the two wires back on and screw on ceramic cap . Easy Peezy!


----------



## Yvonne G

Easy for you to say.


----------



## LeoTheTortoise

Hello all! I am so happy, I always thought the chat was a specific group of people who all knew each other and I didn't know if random members could join.


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow! You're my very first "random" person to get to know. I've never known a random person before.

Yup - open to anyone who just wants to talk about anything and nothing. 

So, I've done a bit of grass trimming with the weed whacker, but then my laziness overtook me, and now I'm looking to be entertained here on the Forum. What's up with you?


----------



## LeoTheTortoise

Stuck in class


----------



## Yvonne G

er. . .uh. . .doesn't that mean you should be listening to the teacher?

(Is your age on your profile wrong?)


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, sorry to get you here then get up and leave you. I really must go outside and get something done. Hopefully someone will be along shortly for you to visit with.


----------



## MPRC

Finally something positive happened.....

We sold a pile of pellet fuel since we replaced the pellet stove and the lady also brought us some elk, venison and cajun sausages. Perfect presents for this miserable weather.


----------



## mike taylor

MPRC said:


> Finally something positive happened.....
> 
> We sold a pile of pellet fuel since we replaced the pellet stove and the lady also brought us some elk, venison and cajun sausages. Perfect presents for this miserable weather.


Yummy !


----------



## Jacqui

*looks around*


----------



## MPRC

*Looks at Jacqui wondering what she's looking for*


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Jacqui! Hi Lacey!

For the last couple weeks it has been in the high 40s when I take Misty out first thing in the morning. This a.m. it felt real warm. . . in fact, I had to take off my jacket. So I looked up the Clovis weather and it's 65F this a.m. Lots of low clouds. The weatherperson did say it was supposed to rain starting today, but they also said that about last Wednesday and last week we had barely enough "rain" to wet the ground.


----------



## MPRC

We've had the usual dreary Oregon weather. Cold and wet. Yard projects are very slow.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Jacqui! Hi Lacey!
> 
> For the last couple weeks it has been in the high 40s when I take Misty out first thing in the morning. This a.m. it felt real warm. . . in fact, I had to take off my jacket. So I looked up the Clovis weather and it's 65F this a.m. Lots of low clouds. The weatherperson did say it was supposed to rain starting today, but they also said that about last Wednesday and last week we had barely enough "rain" to wet the ground.


You must get colder than we do, just 50 miles to the south. Our lows have been in the mid 50s this week. This morning the low was 62. They keep saying it is going to rain and then it never does. It will probably rain next week because we are supposed to be getting a new roof.


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> You must get colder than we do, just 50 miles to the south. Our lows have been in the mid 50s this week. This morning the low was 62. They keep saying it is going to rain and then it never does. It will probably rain next week because we are supposed to be getting a new roof.



A new roof project should do it.


----------



## Big Charlie

It's been overcast all day even though it is about 70 F. Charlie hasn't left his doorway all day. I don't think he understands overcast weather.


----------



## mike taylor

Here in Houston it's hot ! Starts off cool like 50/60 then warms up to the 80's . Love my home town weather ! It really doesn't get too cold here until January .


----------



## Big Charlie

Big Charlie said:


> It's been overcast all day even though it is about 70 F. Charlie hasn't left his doorway all day. I don't think he understands overcast weather.


Charlie sat in his doorway all day, then turned around and went to bed.


----------



## MPRC

Big Charlie said:


> Charlie sat in his doorway all day, then turned around and went to bed.


I feel like that around daylight savings, haha!


----------



## MPRC

Coffee break!


----------



## MPRC

G*d******* stupid cell phone camera oriented the controls for my lefthandedbess, but it never saves the final photo right. Its right in my gallery and topsy turvy for all of you.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Fixed


----------



## Big Charlie

MPRC said:


> G*d******* stupid cell phone camera oriented the controls for my lefthandedbess, but it never saves the final photo right. Its right in my gallery and topsy turvy for all of you.


All us creative people are left handed!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MPRC said:


> G*d******* stupid cell phone camera oriented the controls for my lefthandedbess, but it never saves the final photo right.



Obviously a likely story.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm having trouble getting motivated today. It's COLD! But at least it's not windy. 

I'm still working on cutting up a big pile of tree limbs. I do a little bit every day. Also, the rain knocked a bunch more leaves off the trees, so I've got some raking to do. Hopefully, once I've gotten all the animals taken care of I can get to some of those chores!

How about you all? What are your plans for the day?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> How about you all? What are your plans for the day?



My plans consist entirely of watching college football from my couch.

GO OREGON DUCKS!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My plans consist entirely of watching college football from my couch.
> 
> GO OREGON DUCKS!!!



On a side note


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> All us creative people are left handed!


Nopers, some are right handed


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having trouble getting motivated today. It's COLD! But at least it's not windy.
> 
> I'm still working on cutting up a big pile of tree limbs. I do a little bit every day. Also, the rain knocked a bunch more leaves off the trees, so I've got some raking to do. Hopefully, once I've gotten all the animals taken care of I can get to some of those chores!
> 
> How about you all? What are your plans for the day?



Had lunch with daughter, son-in-law, and baby. Jeff comes home in a few hours, then I am off to work.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Saturday [emoji112][emoji41]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Saturday [emoji112][emoji41]



Been there, done that. 
And I’m still managing full on football this season.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Found this tobacco ad in a Saturday Evening Post Magazine from 1916.

notice the spelling.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Saturday [emoji112][emoji41]



But it's Sunday now.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Found this tobacco ad in a Saturday Evening Post Magazine from 1916.
> View attachment 223194
> notice the spelling.



That's neat


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> But it's Sunday now.



Indeed it is [emoji854]


----------



## AZtortMom

Marco...


----------



## Yvonne G

Polo!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Josh is talking of pulling the app again. Whether it's just the android app, or both it and the ios app, I am not sure. However, the site traffic on TFO fell to nothing when we were without the apps. A huge portion of the world's population only uses mobile devices now and the website version isn't great on a small screen. (And search works in the apps!) It's a backwards step for this community if we lose one or both.

If you want the apps to stay, even if you don't use them then please pitch in here 
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/p...-in-the-ios-app-or-on-browser-version.162209/


----------



## Yvonne G

So I took a picture of a couple cute leopard babies in ther bath and tried to post it here. I was on my computer.

You know how, when you're on Mapquest or one of those map programs, how you use the wheel on the mouse to make the map on the screen bigger or smaller? Well, I used the wheel on the mouse to try to move up to the start of the thread and instead of moving the screen up or down, using the wheel made the picture on the screen bigger, like it does on the map programs. I couldn't figure out how to disengage it, so I turned the computer off, hoping it would re-set. While it was powering down, it also took care of some updates.

So I turn it back on and it just sits there. I've got a black sreen with a big white 'DELL' in the center of it (Dell is the brand of my computer). It's been like that for three hours now. Won't turn on. Thank goodness for my Kindle, so I can still get online, but I really need my computer!

Dang I hate to think I'm going to have to spend $$$ taking it in to the shop this close to Christmas. There goes YOUR Christmas presents, guys!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> So I took a picture of a couple cute leopard babies in ther bath and tried to post it here. I was on my computer.
> 
> You know how, when you're on Mapquest or one of those map programs, how you use the wheel on the mouse to make the map on the screen bigger or smaller? Well, I used the wheel on the mouse to try to move up to the start of the thread and instead of moving the screen up or down, using the wheel made the picture on the screen bigger, like it does on the map programs. I couldn't figure out how to disengage it, so I turned the computer off, hoping it would re-set. While it was powering down, it also took care of some updates.
> 
> So I turn it back on and it just sits there. I've got a black sreen with a big white 'DELL' in the center of it (Dell is the brand of my computer). It's been like that for three hours now. Won't turn on. Thank goodness for my Kindle, so I can still get online, but I really need my computer!
> 
> Dang I hate to think I'm going to have to spend $$$ taking it in to the shop this close to Christmas. There goes YOUR Christmas presents, guys!


Yvonne if there's still no movement with the screen in an hour or so, push the power button on the computer, not the screen, and hold it in until the screen shuts off completely. It's forcing a shutdown.

Then you can press the power button and it should reboot. If it doesn't then message me and I will try to help (assuming I am still awake) I will PM you my email address just in case you need it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oops! I read the pm first, and had already pulled the plug when I came here.


----------



## Big Charlie

Why do people come here if they think they know better than the advice they are getting?


----------



## Yvonne G

Looks like I'll be taking my computer to the shop tomorrow. No matter what I do I can't get it to turn on. I even looked up fixes through my friend google. No dice.


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> Why do people come here if they think they know better than the advice they are getting?



That's exactly the thought I had when reading that thread, however, to be honest, they were asking about shelters, not tortoise care.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> That's exactly the thought I had when reading that thread, however, to be honest, they were asking about shelters, not tortoise care.


There is also that thread in the health section about flipping where the member is certain his tortoise has a neurological problem.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like I'll be taking my computer to the shop tomorrow. No matter what I do I can't get it to turn on. I even looked up fixes through my friend google. No dice.


It could be as simple as replacing the power supply. The fans also wear out.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, but, I'm thinking mother board.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, but, I'm thinking mother board.


Argh! That's a big one. Then you have to decide if you should just get a new processor while you're at it because if you don't, eventually your computer will be too ancient to do much. The motherboard has to be compatible with the processor.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

A couple weeks ago one of my old xp desktops wouldn't come on and it was that little flat battery that's inside had gone dead, replaced it and it works fine again.


----------



## Jacqui

Thursday afternoon, I had five bottom teeth pulled so I can get a partial. They took xrays first of course. Well the thing they put in your mouth to hold the film, did a number on the roof of my mouth. Eating anything hot hurts like a b**ch. Trying to eat some chili for supper.


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> Thursday afternoon, I had five bottom teeth pulled so I can get a partial. They took xrays first of course. Well the thing they put in your mouth to hold the film, did a number on the roof of my mouth. Eating anything hot hurts like a b**ch. Trying to eat some chili for supper.


Ow! I can sympathize. I've had canker sores in my mouth for a week.


----------



## Jacqui

Would be nice, if projects went smoothly...


----------



## Big Charlie

Charlie didn't come out for 3 days. I was so worried! Yesterday it was sunny so I couldn't understand why not. He would angle towards the door and put his nose out, but wouldn't come out. Yesterday I held out a rose and he took a bite out of it but didn't come out to get the rest. Today he came out and grazed like normal.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like I'll be taking my computer to the shop tomorrow. No matter what I do I can't get it to turn on. I even looked up fixes through my friend google. No dice.



Oh no!


----------



## Bambam1989

Ello there my Tortoise people! How's it going?


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Ello there my Tortoise people! How's it going?



It’s early (06:37) and dark and raining and we are on the Eurotunnel shuttle train heading to France for the day 



I live closer to France than to most of the UK


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> It’s early (06:37) and dark and raining and we are on the Eurotunnel shuttle train heading to France for the day
> View attachment 223301
> 
> 
> I live closer to France than to most of the UK


Must be interesting to live so close to France. I've never been out of the States.
It's 10:52pm and I'm just listening to the rain and waiting for the hubby to get home from work.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> A couple weeks ago one of my old xp desktops wouldn't come on and it was that little flat battery that's inside had gone dead, replaced it and it works fine again.


Well hopefuly the shop I take it to is honest and doesn't take me to the cleaners.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Thursday afternoon, I had five bottom teeth pulled so I can get a partial. They took xrays first of course. Well the thing they put in your mouth to hold the film, did a number on the roof of my mouth. Eating anything hot hurts like a b**ch. Trying to eat some chili for supper.


Ouch! But think of how nice it's going to be once you get your teeth!


----------



## Bambam1989

Coffee! I NEED IT!

Morning Forum (even if it's not morning where some are)


----------



## Yvonne G

@JoesMum - So I unplugged the computer and sat it on my chair. So as to not embarrass myself taking in a dirty machine, I took the can of compressed air and blew off the dust, then I squirted some through the vents. Whew!! A BIG cloud of dust came out. Long story short, it worked fine at the shop and he had no clue what was wrong. Took it home, plugged it in, DOESN'T WORK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> @JoesMum - So I unplugged the computer and sat it on my chair. So as to not embarrass myself taking in a dirty machine, I took the can of compressed air and blew off the dust, then I squirted some through the vents. Whew!! A BIG cloud of dust came out. Long story short, it worked fine at the shop and he had no clue what was wrong. Took it home, plugged it in, DOESN'T WORK!!!!!!!!


This sort of thing happens to me all the time.. 
Me: Hun, I can't get my laptop to turn on.
Hubby: ok let me take a look. (Pushes button and it loads right up)
Me: it just hates me
*An hour later*
Me on the computer editing some reference photos I had taken... BLUE SCREEN of DEATH!
Me: Honey I killed the computer....


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> @JoesMum - So I unplugged the computer and sat it on my chair. So as to not embarrass myself taking in a dirty machine, I took the can of compressed air and blew off the dust, then I squirted some through the vents. Whew!! A BIG cloud of dust came out. Long story short, it worked fine at the shop and he had no clue what was wrong. Took it home, plugged it in, DOESN'T WORK!!!!!!!!


Isn't that always the way? Did you take off the side panel and clean inside? There could still be lots of dust clogging up the fans.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Ouch! But think of how nice it's going to be once you get your teeth!



They were getting too lose to use and hurt to even brush. One fell out at work the other day. I have been dreaming of corn on the cob for years.


----------



## Jacqui

Bambam1989 said:


> Coffee! I NEED IT!
> 
> Morning Forum (even if it's not morning where some are)


If only coffee would taste as good as it smells.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> @JoesMum - So I unplugged the computer and sat it on my chair. So as to not embarrass myself taking in a dirty machine, I took the can of compressed air and blew off the dust, then I squirted some through the vents. Whew!! A BIG cloud of dust came out. Long story short, it worked fine at the shop and he had no clue what was wrong. Took it home, plugged it in, DOESN'T WORK!!!!!!!!



Lol typical!


----------



## Bambam1989

Jacqui said:


> If only coffee would taste as good as it smells.


I can't stand straight black coffee, I like it with creamer... Liquid. Not that powder stuff.
Some days I get fancy and make myself a big cup of iced cappuccino.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> @JoesMum - So I unplugged the computer and sat it on my chair. So as to not embarrass myself taking in a dirty machine, I took the can of compressed air and blew off the dust, then I squirted some through the vents. Whew!! A BIG cloud of dust came out. Long story short, it worked fine at the shop and he had no clue what was wrong. Took it home, plugged it in, DOESN'T WORK!!!!!!!!


Erk! Intermittent problems are a pain to diagnose 

It would be worth asking your computer shop to take the case off and give a thorough blast with the air duster and then to reseat the RAM to see if that makes any difference. It's where I would start. They'll have the antistatic bands you need before doing that kind of thing.


----------



## Jacqui

Bambam1989 said:


> I can't stand straight black coffee, I like it with creamer... Liquid. Not that powder stuff.
> Some days I get fancy and make myself a big cup of iced cappuccino.



I can't stand anything coffee.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay, back home to plumbing and waterheater...


----------



## MPRC

We are hosting our first holiday gathering in the new house. The great thing about guests is that we clean everything spotless so they don't know what slobs we are!


----------



## Bambam1989

MPRC said:


> We are hosting our first holiday gathering in the new house. The great thing about guests is that we clean everything spotless so they don't know what slobs we are!


My problem is organization. I always run out of room to store things and then can never seem to find what I am looking for.
Like today, looking for the blood pressure monitor that we got last year... Have no idea where I put it.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> My problem is organization. I always run out of room to store things and then can never seem to find what I am looking for.
> Like today, looking for the blood pressure monitor that we got last year... Have no idea where I put it.


Somehow I have an 80th birthday lunch to organise for my mother on December 16th (5 hours north of here) with family coming from all directions.. and my in-laws for Christmas. The in-laws are a challenge at the best of times, so not really looking forward to that. Last time they were here for Christmas they rounded on my sister in law and had her in tears. And in front of their grandchildren who were horrified. I can't wait for December 26th when they go home!


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> Somehow I have an 80th birthday lunch to organise for my mother on December 16th (5 hours north of here) with family coming from all directions.. and my in-laws for Christmas. The in-laws are a challenge at the best of times, so not really looking forward to that. Last time they were here for Christmas they rounded on my sister in law and had her in tears. And in front of their grandchildren who were horrified. I can't wait for December 26th when they go home!


You have my sympathy


----------



## Bambam1989

Found it! 
It was in a cabinet above the computer. I don't know why I put it there...


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Found it!
> It was in a cabinet above the computer. I don't know why I put it there...


The last place you would think of linking for it?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Bambam1989 said:


> My problem is organization. I always run out of room to store things and then can never seem to find what I am looking for.
> Like today, looking for the blood pressure monitor that we got last year... Have no idea where I put it.


I laughed when I read this, I got the electric roaster down from the top of the refrigerator today and had to move 3 of them to get it down.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today I got one of the golf carts ready for cold weather,

I believe I have mentioned these before, the heater I use in the covered carts.

It could be used for emergency heat for smaller tortoises during power outages.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Erk! Intermittent problems are a pain to diagnose
> 
> It would be worth asking your computer shop to take the case off and give a thorough blast with the air duster and then to reseat the RAM to see if that makes any difference. It's where I would start. They'll have the antistatic bands you need before doing that kind of thing.


Yeah, when I told him about the dust I blew out, he took off the cover and cleaned out the inside.

I called them up and told them it won't turn on. He told me to hold in the on/off button and count to 15 , then let go and turn it back on VOILA!!!!! We have liftoff!!!

After all that, my internet went down and was out the whole rest of the day until just a bit ago, and now it' real slow.

But, thank goodnes. . . I'm back in business!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I love coffee candy, but hate coffee to drink.


----------



## Yvonne G

I still hsven't foun


Bambam1989 said:


> My problem is organization. I always run out of room to store things and then can never seem to find what I am looking for.
> Like today, looking for the blood pressure monitor that we got last year... Have no idea where I put it.


d my glasses.


----------



## Bambam1989

I just love when the weather forecast is wrong.
The low tonight was expected to be around 40f, but it's already 32f. Hope this freeze doesn't knock out too many weeds


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, when I told him about the dust I blew out, he took off the cover and cleaned out the inside.
> 
> I called them up and told them it won't turn on. He told me to hold in the on/off button and count to 15 , then let go and turn it back on VOILA!!!!! We have liftoff!!!
> 
> After all that, my internet went down and was out the whole rest of the day until just a bit ago, and now it' real slow.
> 
> But, thank goodnes. . . I'm back in business!!



That’s the hard reset trick again! What I suggested when you first had the problem. Remember this one! You may need it again!

I’m glad you are back in business


----------



## Jacqui

Bambam1989 said:


> I just love when the weather forecast is wrong.
> The low tonight was expected to be around 40f, but it's already 32f. Hope this freeze doesn't knock out too many weeds



Weeds seen to manage fine. We have had several 20s nights and I just saw a blooming wild violet. The stinging nettles are in fine form.


----------



## Jacqui

We want to take out the old waterheater, but it won't drain. Maybe rust plugging it up? Then Jeff went to replace the tub drain and found out he has to replace the whole setup, not just the drain.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> We want to take out the old waterheater, but it won't drain. Maybe rust plugging it up? Then Jeff went to replace the tub drain and found out he has to replace the whole setup, not just the drain.


If you have a compressor shoot some air into the drain to see if that will open it up some.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> We want to take out the old waterheater, but it won't drain. Maybe rust plugging it up? Then Jeff went to replace the tub drain and found out he has to replace the whole setup, not just the drain.


Poor Jeff. He never gets a day off.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I can't stand anything coffee.



Wha what [emoji15]


----------



## Bambam1989

Was at Home Depot buying insulation and bought a Jade plant because it was on sale.. now to decide what pot to replant it in.


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> I can't stand anything coffee.


I hate coffee too even though I used to drink it. When I did drink it, it was with lots of cream. I really hate coffee candy or ice cream. I can't buy a box of mixed creams candy because some of them will end up being coffee.


----------



## Yvonne G

. . . and talk about sour smelling breath! Eww-w-w-w-w, I wonder if those coffee drinking folks know how bad they smell afterwards.


----------



## Yvonne G

If you're only going for the caffeine, I saw a commercial where Slimfast is now adding caffeine to one of their diet drinks.


----------



## Bambam1989

Big Charlie said:


> I hate coffee too even though I used to drink it. When I did drink it, it was with lots of cream. I really hate coffee candy or ice cream. I can't buy a box of mixed creams candy because some of them will end up being coffee.


I had no idea so many people disliked coffee.
I love coffee flavored ice cream and candies too. YUMMY! Plus the smell is as comforting as cookies baking.

My daughter wants us to bake chocolate chip cookies tomorrow now..She just wants to eat the dough.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and talk about sour smelling breath! Eww-w-w-w-w, I wonder if those coffee drinking folks know how bad they smell afterwards.


It does make ones breath stink! Haha.


----------



## Big Charlie

Bambam1989 said:


> I had no idea so many people disliked coffee.
> I love coffee flavored ice cream and candies too. YUMMY! Plus the smell is as comforting as cookies baking.
> 
> My daughter wants us to bake chocolate chip cookies tomorrow now..She just wants to eat the dough.


I love cookie dough! Sometimes better than the cookies. My older daughter loved making chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> If you're only going for the caffeine, I saw a commercial where Slimfast is now adding caffeine to one of their diet drinks.


I can't handle caffeine anymore. Even if I have it early in the day, it doesn't wear off by bedtime. It really limits what I can drink which is why I mostly drink water.


----------



## MPRC

I am super sensitive to caffeine but I love the flavor of coffee. 
You want bad breath? Onion eaters, I can smell you from a block away.


----------



## Bambam1989

MPRC said:


> I am super sensitive to caffeine but I love the flavor of coffee.
> You want bad breath? Onion eaters, I can smell you from a block away.


Mmmm onions!


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> If you have a compressor shoot some air into the drain to see if that will open it up some.



You know, we may still. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and talk about sour smelling breath! Eww-w-w-w-w, I wonder if those coffee drinking folks know how bad they smell afterwards.



Not as bad as cigarette smell.


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> I love cookie dough! Sometimes better than the cookies. My older daughter loved making chocolate chip cookies.



Me too!


----------



## Jacqui

Bambam1989 said:


> Mmmm onions!



Love love me onions!


----------



## Jacqui

13 degrees to start the day.


----------



## Yvonne G

B


Jacqui said:


> 13 degrees to start the day.


Br-r-r. . . we're going through a warm spell.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> B
> 
> Br-r-r. . . we're going through a warm spell.



Going to be in the 70s in a day or two


----------



## AZtortMom

It going to be 87 today then 88 tomorrow


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> I had no idea so many people disliked coffee.
> I love coffee flavored ice cream and candies too. YUMMY! Plus the smell is as comforting as cookies baking.
> 
> My daughter wants us to bake chocolate chip cookies tomorrow now..She just wants to eat the dough.



The dough is the best part!! Sometimes we just omit the eggs and have it!!


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> It going to be 87 today then 88 tomorrow



Same in SD! 
We are going to break records on Thanksgiving in the high 90’s almost 100. I’m inland not at the beach. 
We are desert camping and it’s pretty warm here too. 
We watched a movie outside until 9pm without jackets.


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> I am super sensitive to caffeine but I love the flavor of coffee.
> You want bad breath? Onion eaters, I can smell you from a block away.




But onions are so good!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Bambam1989 said:


> It does make ones breath stink! Haha.


Hi there! It definitely does, but personally speaking I love coffee. Here I mean *TURKISH *coffee, which is rather strong. @Kristoff can confirm this, right Lena?


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Love love me onions!


Hi Jacqui hope you're well. Have not heard from you for quite long.

Onions! UGH! That smell.


----------



## Big Charlie

Momof4 said:


> But onions are so good!!!


I love grilled onions.


----------



## Gillian M

Big Charlie said:


> I love grilled onions.


Yep. Those are delicious.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> It going to be 87 today then 88 tomorrow



Too hot


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> The dough is the best part!! Sometimes we just omit the eggs and have it!!



I eat mine as is, eggs if the recipe calls for it. An egg in my icing, too.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Same in SD!
> We are going to break records on Thanksgiving in the high 90’s almost 100. I’m inland not at the beach.
> We are desert camping and it’s pretty warm here too.
> We watched a movie outside until 9pm without jackets.



Lol I read this and my first thought was, Wow, South Dakota is gonna be that hot".


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Jacqui hope you're well. Have not heard from you for quite long.
> 
> Onions! UGH! That smell.



I love the smell! My Mom's hands always smelled like onions, so to me, that smell means love and comfort. Great food too!

Happy birthday!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I love the smell! My Mom's hands always smelled like onions, so to me, that small means love and comfort. Great food too!
> 
> Happy birthday!



That sounds strange how one person might like something and another person can dislike it. 

Thanks very much Jacqui.  Appreciate it.


----------



## Bambam1989

@Gillian Moore Happy Birthday!


----------



## Gillian M

Bambam1989 said:


> @Gillian Moore Happy Birthday!


Hi. Hope you are well. 

Thanks a lot your wishes. Appreciate it.


----------



## Jacqui

Olive Garden anyone?


----------



## Bambam1989

Jacqui said:


> Olive Garden anyone?


I've been cooking all morning and none of it was for me. My husband's work is having a potluck style lunch today and he volunteered to bring cornbread and green bean casserole. I was informed of this at about 10pm last night.. 
He just left and now I'm STARVING.


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> Olive Garden anyone?


I love the eggplant parmigiana! The raspberry sauce they make for the zeppoli is amazing! I also like the Moscato wine.


----------



## Big Charlie

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Hope you are well.
> 
> Thanks a lot your wishes. Appreciate it.


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> I eat mine as is, eggs if the recipe calls for it. An egg in my icing, too.


I don't worry about eating raw eggs. When I make chocolate mousse, the eggs don't get cooked, and the egg whites don't get cooked in my lemon chiffon pie.


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> I love grilled onions.


me too!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Thanksgiving everyone [emoji884]


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 223599



Love it!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone [emoji884]



Back atcha!


----------



## Gillian M

Big Charlie said:


> Happy Birthday!!


Many thanks.


----------



## Bambam1989

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!
Turkey day!


----------



## Momof4

Happy Thanksgiving Chatters!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I went grocery shopping today instead of tomorrow because the internet tech is coming tomorrow between 8 & 12. My internet connection has been spotty the last couple days dropping off and coming back, very slow, etc. So, naturally, because I've set up an appointment, today the internet is just fine. Now I'm in a quandary as to if I should cancel the appointment.


----------



## Gillian M

Happy Thanks Day, everyone.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> I went grocery shopping today instead of tomorrow because the internet tech is coming tomorrow between 8 & 12. My internet connection has been spotty the last couple days dropping off and coming back, very slow, etc. So, naturally, because I've set up an appointment, today the internet is just fine. Now I'm in a quandary as to if I should cancel the appointment.


This happened to me with cable internet (Comcast). It was intermittent. It would be bad and then be fine for days in a row. At first it only was slow at night so the tech thought it had something to do with cold weather. A few days later, I saw a tech across the street, but he said what he was doing wouldn't affect me. It took weeks but they finally figured out it was a problem with the box for the entire neighborhood.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh...my...lord...in...heaven!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I called the "sales" number that the tech gave me on the phone yesterday to see if I can upgrade my DSL service to a faster speed (U-Verse isn't available in my area, but I have the slowest DSL they sell, according to today's tech). Man o man. Did he ever steer me wrong. I had to suffer through 6 commercials, recorded commercials, listening to their spiel to sell me this service or that service, even an emergency response button for cripes sake, and at the very end, about 6 minutes later, the recording tells me that the number to call has changed for my geographical area, and I should call this other number. When I called the other number the recording didn't answer with "AT&T" but rather, some other business name, so I hung up. I went to the phone book,something I should have done in the first place, and looked up the number for AT&T's business office. I had to go through various canned recordings telling me to hit this number or that number and finally after three or four minutes of this, a recording comes on telling me that they're closed for the holiday and please call Monday. If they want people to choose their service, they sure aren't going about it the right way. I was so irritated with them at the end of all this that I was ready to fling the phone across the room. The only thing that saved the poor phone is that "across the room" was filled with three incubators of tortoise eggs.

The technician that came out today said my wire in the distribution box was loose. He tightened it and checked the line and everything looks good. He's the one that told me I have the slowest DSL they sell. I've had DSL ever since it became available, probably before there was any other speed to it. Before that I had dial-up, so you can imagine how fast my slow DSL was to me. I was in heaven. Really, when it works properly, it's still fast enough for my use. The only thing is trying to watch videos. I keep getting the pause thing. But I don't watch that many so it really isn't a problem.

I hope I never have to deal with AT&T on the phone ever again. You can't get a real person. Just recorded messages telling you to hit this number or that number, and even if you hit zero over and over, you never get a real person.


----------



## Jacqui

Hi!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Jacqui [emoji112]


----------



## jaizei

11.6lbs later my scale doesn't recognize me. 





Yvonne G said:


> Oh...my...lord...in...heaven!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I called the "sales" number that the tech gave me on the phone yesterday to see if I can upgrade my DSL service to a faster speed (U-Verse isn't available in my area, but I have the slowest DSL they sell, according to today's tech). Man o man. Did he ever steer me wrong. I had to suffer through 6 commercials, recorded commercials, listening to their spiel to sell me this service or that service, even an emergency response button for cripes sake, and at the very end, about 6 minutes later, the recording tells me that the number to call has changed for my geographical area, and I should call this other number. When I called the other number the recording didn't answer with "AT&T" but rather, some other business name, so I hung up. I went to the phone book,something I should have done in the first place, and looked up the number for AT&T's business office. I had to go through various canned recordings telling me to hit this number or that number and finally after three or four minutes of this, a recording comes on telling me that they're closed for the holiday and please call Monday. If they want people to choose their service, they sure aren't going about it the right way. I was so irritated with them at the end of all this that I was ready to fling the phone across the room. The only thing that saved the poor phone is that "across the room" was filled with three incubators of tortoise eggs.
> 
> The technician that came out today said my wire in the distribution box was loose. He tightened it and checked the line and everything looks good. He's the one that told me I have the slowest DSL they sell. I've had DSL ever since it became available, probably before there was any other speed to it. Before that I had dial-up, so you can imagine how fast my slow DSL was to me. I was in heaven. Really, when it works properly, it's still fast enough for my use. The only thing is trying to watch videos. I keep getting the pause thing. But I don't watch that many so it really isn't a problem.
> 
> I hope I never have to deal with AT&T on the phone ever again. You can't get a real person. Just recorded messages telling you to hit this number or that number, and even if you hit zero over and over, you never get a real person.




When I lived at home, dial-up was all there was until I got a wireless card for my laptop. I had the same feeling, it seemed so fast. I think it was probably comparable to DSL. If you call to cancel, you can probably get something faster for the same or a lower price.

Idk, but I prefer the robots to talking to an operator.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> 11.6lbs later my scale doesn't recognize me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I lived at home, dial-up was all there was until I got a wireless card for my laptop. I had the same feeling, it seemed so fast. I think it was probably comparable to DSL. If you call to cancel, you can probably get something faster for the same or a lower price.
> 
> Idk, but I prefer the robots to talking to an operator.



Way to go Kiddo! Keep up with the diet/exercise! Personally, I am with Yvonne, I want to deal with a human, an English speaking one who can talk clearly enough for me to hear what they say.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Way to go Kiddo! Keep up with the diet/exercise! Personally, I am with Yvonne, I want to deal with a human, an English speaking one who can talk clearly enough for me to hear what they say.



I was talking about Thanksgiving , so it was going the other way haha


----------



## jaizei

I also just ordered pizza and had it delivered to my house 200 miles away. Knew it was gonna happen eventually.


----------



## Bambam1989

I feel like I've been lifting weights. It was house plant watering day and my 3 Aloe vera plants must have weighed 60lbs each! Tote them outside water heavily and let the excess drain, then tote them back in. Along with my mango and avocado tree. I'm tired now..


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> 11.6lbs later my scale doesn't recognize me.
> 
> 
> .



It's been quite a while since you let us know you were dieting. Eleven and a half pounds! Whoo hoo!!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I was talking about Thanksgiving , so it was going the other way haha



Oh. ***Yvonne face palms forehead!*** You ate the whole eleven pound turkey? Sheesh!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Oh. ***Yvonne face palms forehead!*** You ate the whole eleven pound turkey? Sheesh!


If @jaizei ate an entire 11lb turkey I bet it was followed by a REALLY long nap! Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Tryptophan!


----------



## Big Charlie

Charlie got himself wedged between the storage shed and the fence. He loves going around the storage shed and he fits if he walks straight but this time he tried to turn around halfway. A lot of pushing and pulling with 3 people helping me and we finally got him out. I guess I'm going to have to block it off.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I also just ordered pizza and had it delivered to my house 200 miles away. Knew it was gonna happen eventually.



I wish they delivered here.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I also just ordered pizza and had it delivered to my house 200 miles away. Knew it was gonna happen eventually.



I don't get this one. It flew right over my head???????


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I wish they delivered here.



Me too. I'm just outside the circle they have posted on their wall as to where they deliver. I've been craving some thick crust pizza.


----------



## Bambam1989

There is a random pizza place not even 1/4 mile down the road. No stores around, just a bunch of mini farms and then this pizza place, but they are expensive.


----------



## Yvonne G

Me n Ed's here has a $10 deal Mon thru Thurs. But, being a hermit, I only make one trip into town a week, and that's on Friday.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Me too. I'm just outside the circle they have posted on their wall as to where they deliver. I've been craving some thick crust pizza.


My husband is extremely picky when it comes to pizza. He won't eat a pizza that has cheddar or parmesan mixed in with the mozzarella. All the pizza places that deliver use a blend so we never get pizza. I really miss the great pizzas from the east coast, so much better than California pizza. I used to make pizza but it is so much work!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Me n Ed's here has a $10 deal Mon thru Thurs. But, being a hermit, I only make one trip into town a week, and that's on Friday.


The hermit life is a great one. O to never have to go into town!


----------



## Bambam1989

Big Charlie said:


> My husband is extremely picky when it comes to pizza. He won't eat a pizza that has cheddar or parmesan mixed in with the mozzarella. All the pizza places that deliver use a blend so we never get pizza. I really miss the great pizzas from the east coast, so much better than California pizza. I used to make pizza but it is so much work!


I can never get my crust right when I bake pizza.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> The hermit life is a great one. O to never have to go into town!



And SAVE!!!! My gasoline is cut down a half tank fill-up about once a month, and my insurance bill is cheaper because I only drive about 1000 miles a year. I used to take the truck in every 3000 miles to be serviced, now I take it in about once a year or even once every 2 years. I'm continuously getting notices that the truck is due to be serviced, but I can't see taking it in in 3 months when I've only got less than 100 miles on the odometer.

Another perk is I never get sick. No contact with those germy people in the outside world (and Jacqui makes fun of me because I worry that fast food may have been coughed or sneezed on, so I don't get fast food).


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> And SAVE!!!! My gasoline is cut down a half tank fill-up about once a month, and my insurance bill is cheaper because I only drive about 1000 miles a year. I used to take the truck in every 3000 miles to be serviced, now I take it in about once a year or even once every 2 years. I'm continuously getting notices that the truck is due to be serviced, but I can't see taking it in in 3 months when I've only got less than 100 miles on the odometer.
> 
> Another perk is I never get sick. No contact with those germy people in the outside world (and Jacqui makes fun of me because I worry that fast food may have been coughed or sneezed on, so I don't get fast food).


It would be amazing if I never had to go to town unless I simply wanted to. To be self-sufficient/reliant would be alot of work but totally worth it.


----------



## Big Charlie

Bambam1989 said:


> I can never get my crust right when I bake pizza.


Most ovens don't get hot enough. What I do is pre-cook my crust a bit before I put on the toppings. Otherwise it gets soggy. It also helps to preheat for a long time, use the highest temperature your oven goes and use a pizza stone. I let the dough rise in the refrigerator overnight.


----------



## MPRC

Im not certain, but I don't think my pinky is supposed to be larger than my ring finger. Guess i should be more careful when stacking 40lb wood rounds.


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> Im not certain, but I don't think my pinky is supposed to be larger than my ring finger. Guess i should be more careful when stacking 40lb wood rounds.
> View attachment 223734


I had that the other day with my middle finger. It lasted about a week and is still sore, tho' no longer swollen.


----------



## Bambam1989

Big Charlie said:


> Most ovens don't get hot enough. What I do is pre-cook my crust a bit before I put on the toppings. Otherwise it gets soggy. It also helps to preheat for a long time, use the highest temperature your oven goes and use a pizza stone. I let the dough rise in the refrigerator overnight.


I need a pizza stone.


----------



## Big Charlie

Bambam1989 said:


> I need a pizza stone.


I leave mine in the oven all the time.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I don't get this one. It flew right over my head???????



I order online and have more than 1 address saved. Forgot to check the delivery address.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I order online and have more than 1 address saved. Forgot to check the delivery address.


Oh! Got it!


----------



## Bambam1989

So what's everyone having/had for dinner tonight.
We are having beer-can chicken tonight.


----------



## Yvonne G

I boiled up the turkey carcass this a.m. and made turkey soup. That's what I had today. I'm still feeling stuffed. I'll have it again tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bambam1989 said:


> So what's everyone having/had for dinner tonight.
> We are having beer-can chicken tonight.



Oregon Civil War football calls for whatever is leftover for meat and lots of beer and a shot of Pendleton whiskey for each Duck TD. We’re at 7 to 52 and it’s not even half time yet. I love my ducks!!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oregon Civil War football calls for whatever is leftover for meat and lots of beer and a shot of Pendleton whiskey for each Duck TD. We’re at 7 to 52 and it’s not even half time yet. I love my ducks!!!


Mixing beer and whiskey is kinda risky


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bambam1989 said:


> Mixing beer and whiskey is kinda risky



Prove it!


----------



## Bambam1989

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Prove it!


I would rather not. I am no beer drinker.
Give me VODKA!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bambam1989 said:


> I would rather not. I am no beer drinker.
> Give me VODKA!



Pull up a chair! Oregon States still has a chance. LOL


----------



## Big Charlie

Bambam1989 said:


> So what's everyone having/had for dinner tonight.
> We are having beer-can chicken tonight.


Leftover turkey again.


----------



## Bambam1989

Big Charlie said:


> Leftover turkey again.


That was my lunch and I still have turkey. I might make a soup out of it tomorrow like @Yvonne G did.


----------



## Big Charlie

Bambam1989 said:


> That was my lunch and I still have turkey. I might make a soup out of it tomorrow like @Yvonne G did.


I did that last year and made homemade noodles with it. It was yummy. Tomorrow we might make turkey sandwiches. Stuffing and gravy makings are all gone. Still have yams.


----------



## Momof4

Tonight I had two rolls with butter, 3 red vines and 2 brownies!!


----------



## Big Charlie

Momof4 said:


> Tonight I had two rolls with butter, 3 red vines and 2 brownies!!


My kind of diet!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Tonight I had two rolls with butter, 3 red vines and 2 brownies!!


Hm-m. . .aren't you the one who was a bit worried about her weight a while ago?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Tonight I had two rolls with butter, 3 red vines and 2 brownies!!



Vines?


----------



## Bambam1989

My husband just painted my daughter's nails for her... And now there is talk about her painting his toes


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Where is Steven these days?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone [emoji112][emoji4]


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Where is Steven these days?


Yes. . . it is unusual to not hear from him for so long.

@bouaboua ???????


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone [emoji112][emoji4]


Hi, Noel!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone [emoji112][emoji4]



Hey Beautiful !


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Ms Yvonne and canine.


----------



## Jacqui

Today, we are having our Thanksgiving.


----------



## Yvonne G

At your house, or one of the kidlets' houses?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m. . .aren't you the one who was a bit worried about her weight a while ago?



You are right, that’s what’s so great about Weight Watchers! You eat it and track it. 

That’s not typical for me just felt like snacking instead of making dinner.


----------



## Yvonne G

@Jacqui -


----------



## Yvonne G

It's a bad deal to start off in the a.m. first thing giving your cat a treat. Now, as soon as the sky starts to lighten even just a tiny bit, I have two cats on my bed trying to wake me up. 

I call this Kitty Crack:












Cats really go for this! They LOVE it. And every morning I give each cat a tiny bit (about 6 or 8 kibbles), then I make my bed and start my day. So now, about 4:45a every morning, I have a cat on my pillow either licking my hair or raking her claws through my hair. The other cat is in front of my face reaching out with her paw (claws extended) and patting my eyelids. Since I don't like breathing warm air under the covers, I can't cover my head and go back to sleep. There's no other option but to get up and give them a treat. This means that at about 2p every afternoon I must take a nap. Oh the hardships we must endure.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> It's a bad deal to start off in the a.m. first thing giving your cat a treat. Now, as soon as the sky starts to lighten even just a tiny bit, I have two cats on my bed trying to wake me up.
> 
> I call this Kitty Crack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cats really go for this! They LOVE it. And every morning I give each cat a tiny bit (about 6 or 8 kibbles), then I make my bed and start my day. So now, about 4:45a every morning, I have a cat on my pillow either licking my hair or raking her claws through my hair. The other cat is in front of my face reaching out with her paw (claws extended) and patting my eyelids. Since I don't like breathing warm air under the covers, I can't cover my head and go back to sleep. There's no other option but to get up and give them a treat. This means that at about 2p every afternoon I must take a nap. Oh the hardships we must endure.


I have to wake up at 6am or else my dog will make a nasty in the floor. My older Great Pyrenees has to poop at the same time every morning like clockwork. Who needs an alarm when you have 3 dogs whimpering.
I think claws to the eyes are worse way to wake then a nose to the ear.


----------



## Gillian M

all at Pretend Chat. ​


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> At your house, or one of the kidlets' houses?



The house both sons, son-in-law, one daughter and baby's house.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's a bad deal to start off in the a.m. first thing giving your cat a treat. Now, as soon as the sky starts to lighten even just a tiny bit, I have two cats on my bed trying to wake me up.
> 
> I call this Kitty Crack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cats really go for this! They LOVE it. And every morning I give each cat a tiny bit (about 6 or 8 kibbles), then I make my bed and start my day. So now, about 4:45a every morning, I have a cat on my pillow either licking my hair or raking her claws through my hair. The other cat is in front of my face reaching out with her paw (claws extended) and patting my eyelids. Since I don't like breathing warm air under the covers, I can't cover my head and go back to sleep. There's no other option but to get up and give them a treat. This means that at about 2p every afternoon I must take a nap. Oh the hardships we must endure.



My cats aren't majorly impressed with those treats.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> @Jacqui -
> 
> View attachment 223764



Ahhh


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 223768


It's about time! I've been waiting for new baby pictures. What a cutey pie. So sweet.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's about time! I've been waiting for new baby pictures. What a cutey pie. So sweet.



Well then...


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 223768


Oh how cute.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Well then...
> View attachment 223769


That's just about as cute as it gets! Boy, right?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> That's just about as cute as it gets! Boy, right?



Yep, Cyris


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hey Beautiful !



Good afternoon gorgeous [emoji4]


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, Noel!



Afternoon Yvonne [emoji2]


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> @Jacqui -
> 
> View attachment 223764



A favorite!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Well then...
> View attachment 223769



Cutie pie [emoji173]️


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Cutie pie [emoji173]️



Thank you. He kinda grows on you. Lol Actually he looks like my youngest boy.


----------



## Jacqui

Well Jeff is back on the road .


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Well Jeff is back on the road .


Darn! Well, it was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

_ I put my Christmas Tree up today

. It's not decorated yet, I don't remember what I did with the tree topper._


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> _ I put my Christmas Tree up today
> View attachment 223791
> . It's not decorated yet, I don't remember what I did with the tree topper._


Unique! But I'm curious why you put it in front og the door?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Unique! But I'm curious why you put it in front og the door?


That's half of a French door and that side hasn't been opened for over 10 years.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> _ I put my Christmas Tree up today
> View attachment 223791
> . It's not decorated yet, I don't remember what I did with the tree topper._



Nice! Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Having Pizza Hut pasta for lunch.


----------



## Jacqui

Tonight I start my sorta new job.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 223768



Notice the turtle on the dinosaur


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Notice the turtle on the dinosaur


Aw, how cute. I missed that.

New job??? Do tell!


----------



## Bambam1989

Jacqui said:


> Tonight I start my sorta new job.


New job? Tell us ALL about it!
Hope everyone is having a nice day.
My husband is threatening to never take me to Home Depot or Lowe's again because every time I go, I buy a plant. Today it was a Christmas cactus.


----------



## Big Charlie

Bambam1989 said:


> New job? Tell us ALL about it!
> Hope everyone is having a nice day.
> My husband is threatening to never take me to Home Depot or Lowe's again because every time I go, I buy a plant. Today it was a Christmas cactus.


He should be happy you aren't obsessed with something more expensive.


----------



## Bambam1989

Big Charlie said:


> He should be happy you aren't obsessed with something more expensive.


Like tortoises.... Hehehe. He will realize that one soon


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 223768



Precious!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I got out of bed this a.m. to a pretty cold house. I was debating whether or not to build a fire in the wood stove. I didn't. Then I prepared the tortoise food and went outside. And Br-r-r-r-r-r!! it's cold out there!! According to the weather app it's 38F degrees in Clovis right now. The gauge on the side of my house outside says 40F. And now, back in my wonderfully warm house where it's 60F degrees! That's livable with a jacket on.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> I got out of bed this a.m. to a pretty cold house. I was debating whether or not to build a fire in the wood stove. I didn't. Then I prepared the tortoise food and went outside. And Br-r-r-r-r-r!! it's cold out there!! According to the weather app it's 38F degrees in Clovis right now. The gauge on the side of my house outside says 40F. And now, back in my wonderfully warm house where it's 60F degrees! That's livable with a jacket on.


I must be cold blooded. Once the nights drop below 50 I always have a fire going. My house must stay above 70, if it gets too hot I'll crack a window.... I use alot of firewood.


----------



## MPRC

We are out of dry wood (we didn't plan on having wood heat, the stove was a gift in October) - Now I'm broke and trying to scrounge up freebies. So far we have a ton of unseasoned wood for the next couple years.


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> We are out of dry wood (we didn't plan on having wood heat, the stove was a gift in October) - Now I'm broke and trying to scrounge up freebies. So far we have a ton of unseasoned wood for the next couple years.



I have a pretty big stockpile of scrap lumber - 2x4s, 1x12s, etc. , old cupboards, shelves, cabinets, etc. If it's wood it goes on the woodpile.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Bambam1989

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Morning! Want some coffee


----------



## AZtortMom

Yes please


----------



## LoutheRussian

Yikes!!! I just got in trouble on Facebook for suggesting tfo to someone who has a sick Russian. I sent her a pm suggesting she come here and ask for some help and the people on Facebook told me she doesn't need "some website" that she has them for the help she needs. Don't get me wrong there are some people there who really do know their stuff and will help her but it's Facebook and we all know that just anybody can start commenting and give bad advice.


----------



## AZtortMom

Goodness!
I have to agree it is buyer beware when you go in those Facebook groups


----------



## Bambam1989

Facebook can be brutal. I sometimes wonder if the new members that come here with hackles raised have had a run in with these Facebook groups..


----------



## Yvonne G

@Turtulas-Len - Have you decorated your stick. . . er. . . uh. . . tree yet? Picture please.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

No I haven't, I don't think I going to be able to use it. The darn thing has started growing already.


----------



## Yvonne G

Is it a banana tree?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yes,I thought everyone knew it was a banana tree with the leaves removed. I dug it at the same time I dug yours and put it in a pot so after the frost killed the leaves I could bring it inside and see how long it would stay dormant while still in some dirt and no direct sunlight. Well it didn't stay dormant very long, If I didn't try I would never know.


----------



## Yvonne G

the ones you sent me are still alive, albeit only about 1' tall. Hopefully they're strong enough to withstand freezing. They're planted in sort of protected areas, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

If they are calling for a freeze just cover them with a bucket or something. Earlier in the month we had 2 nights in a row in the mid 20s, that pretty much did mine in for the winter. I dug 8 up and gave some away and the rest are in the garage, I have 2 more I wanted to dig but to close to a palm tree so they will have to wait until spring. I don't want to damage any of the palm trees by digging around them this time of year. If frost gets to yours they will come back next year, but if you can keep them leafed all winter that would be good too.


----------



## Jacqui

*waves*


----------



## Bambam1989

Jacqui said:


> *waves*


**Waves back**
What are you up to this evening?


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi all! Hope you're all feeling fine on this last day or so of November.

I just got back from taking my trash and garbage over to deposit in my daughter's trash receptacles. Br-r-r-r-r. My fingers are stiff. 

I never did find my glasses. I'm guessing that Sterling (who loves to watch things fly off of high places) batted them off the dresser/chest and into the waste basket. It's the only solution I've come up with. That happened on a Tuesday and I take all my trash to my daughter's on Wednesday. I wouldn't have gone through it looking for glasses, so chances are pretty good they're at the dump now.

This morning there's a slight chemical smell in my house. It's strongest in the kitchen. Sterling again? I'll be taking all the bottles and cleaning supplies out from under the sink to see if I can find where the smell is coming from. Yesterday every time I walked through the kitchen I smelled apple pie, now today chemical. Do you think my pie has turned? Maybe I'd better not eat it. I figured it was cold enough in here I shouldn't have to refrigerate the pie.

Lots of leaves out there. Raking leaves is a good occupation for warming up a cold body. . . so that's my plan for this a.m. I'll rake up all the leaves in the desert tortoise yard and pile them up on their shelter, where they're hibernating. I still have tree limbs to cut to stove size, but that's a project for another day.

Kathy: We haven't heard much about your grandson lately. Also, did you ever get the driveway finished?

Jacqui: The store you work at moved you to another department? What gives? Inquiring minds would like to know.

Len: Did you put ornaments on the skimpy tree? It's ok if it's starting to grow. A bit of greenery will add to it's good looks.

Cameron: Have you gotten rid of those extra Thanksgiving pounds?

Bambam1989: Did we ever learn your name? How's the new little sulcata coming along?

Carol: How are things in Visalia? Is Charlie still coming out to graze or is he staying in his warm shelter?

Lacey: Any more neighbor trouble?

Noel: How are things in Arizona? Any big plans for the day?

Has anyone read Ed's ghost thread? My sister has a few ghost stories to tell, but not me. 

Well, time to go.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Hi all! Hope you're all feeling fine on this last day or so of November.
> 
> I just got back from taking my trash and garbage over to deposit in my daughter's trash receptacles. Br-r-r-r-r. My fingers are stiff.
> 
> I never did find my glasses. I'm guessing that Sterling (who loves to watch things fly off of high places) batted them off the dresser/chest and into the waste basket. It's the only solution I've come up with. That happened on a Tuesday and I take all my trash to my daughter's on Wednesday. I wouldn't have gone through it looking for glasses, so chances are pretty good they're at the dump now.
> 
> This morning there's a slight chemical smell in my house. It's strongest in the kitchen. Sterling again? I'll be taking all the bottles and cleaning supplies out from under the sink to see if I can find where the smell is coming from. Yesterday every time I walked through the kitchen I smelled apple pie, now today chemical. Do you think my pie has turned? Maybe I'd better not eat it. I figured it was cold enough in here I shouldn't have to refrigerate the pie.
> 
> Lots of leaves out there. Raking leaves is a good occupation for warming up a cold body. . . so that's my plan for this a.m. I'll rake up all the leaves in the desert tortoise yard and pile them up on their shelter, where they're hibernating. I still have tree limbs to cut to stove size, but that's a project for another day.
> 
> Kathy: We haven't heard much about your grandson lately. Also, did you ever get the driveway finished?
> 
> Jacqui: The store you work at moved you to another department? What gives? Inquiring minds would like to know.
> 
> Len: Did you put ornaments on the skimpy tree? It's ok if it's starting to grow. A bit of greenery will add to it's good looks.
> 
> Cameron: Have you gotten rid of those extra Thanksgiving pounds?
> 
> Bambam1989: Did we ever learn your name? How's the new little sulcata coming along?
> 
> Carol: How are things in Visalia? Is Charlie still coming out to graze or is he staying in his warm shelter?
> 
> Lacey: Any more neighbor trouble?
> 
> Noel: How are things in Arizona? Any big plans for the day?
> 
> Has anyone read Ed's ghost thread? My sister has a few ghost stories to tell, but not me.
> 
> Well, time to go.


Morning to you too Yvonne
I am Brandy, but for years most people have called me bambam (short temper and wild like bambam from the Flintstones)
I named my sulcata Clunker and he is doing great! Growing like a weed, smooth and spoiled

I should probably get out and do some raking too.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think I've traced that chemical smell to the small apartment-sized refrigerator I bought last year because I ran out of room in my refrigerator for tortoise food. Darned thing is only about a year old. Probably cost more to fix it than to buy a new one.


----------



## Bambam1989

Oo I am so mad at my dogs!
They dug a huge crater under one of our hedge bushes and in another area almost dug up an entire rose bush. I back filled the holes as best I could... Then I trimmed their toenails out of spite..


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank goodness Misty isn't a digger (but then, she never really has a chance to dig because she's only ever outside when she's with me). In the olden days, when I had a digger, I'd dump the bucket of saved dog poop in the hole. Don't really know as that was a deterrent though, because they never went back to that spot. . . made a new hole every time.


----------



## Bambam1989

Zip (border collie-heeler mix) only digs to try and catch moles.
Stormy (great Pyrenees mix) and Cricket (daughter of stormy and a great Dane) dig to make beds and hide holes. Even though they have a dog house and beds outside and usually sleep inside. There is also an area with a couple of trees behind our shed that I let them dig at in hopes that it will let them get it out of their systems. 
But they have been on a rampage lately and are out to destroy my plants


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Hi all! Hope you're all feeling fine on this last day or so of November.
> 
> I just got back from taking my trash and garbage over to deposit in my daughter's trash receptacles. Br-r-r-r-r. My fingers are stiff.
> 
> I never did find my glasses. I'm guessing that Sterling (who loves to watch things fly off of high places) batted them off the dresser/chest and into the waste basket. It's the only solution I've come up with. That happened on a Tuesday and I take all my trash to my daughter's on Wednesday. I wouldn't have gone through it looking for glasses, so chances are pretty good they're at the dump now.
> 
> This morning there's a slight chemical smell in my house. It's strongest in the kitchen. Sterling again? I'll be taking all the bottles and cleaning supplies out from under the sink to see if I can find where the smell is coming from. Yesterday every time I walked through the kitchen I smelled apple pie, now today chemical. Do you think my pie has turned? Maybe I'd better not eat it. I figured it was cold enough in here I shouldn't have to refrigerate the pie.
> 
> Lots of leaves out there. Raking leaves is a good occupation for warming up a cold body. . . so that's my plan for this a.m. I'll rake up all the leaves in the desert tortoise yard and pile them up on their shelter, where they're hibernating. I still have tree limbs to cut to stove size, but that's a project for another day.
> 
> Kathy: We haven't heard much about your grandson lately. Also, did you ever get the driveway finished?
> 
> Jacqui: The store you work at moved you to another department? What gives? Inquiring minds would like to know.
> 
> Len: Did you put ornaments on the skimpy tree? It's ok if it's starting to grow. A bit of greenery will add to it's good looks.
> 
> Cameron: Have you gotten rid of those extra Thanksgiving pounds?
> 
> Bambam1989: Did we ever learn your name? How's the new little sulcata coming along?
> 
> Carol: How are things in Visalia? Is Charlie still coming out to graze or is he staying in his warm shelter?
> 
> Lacey: Any more neighbor trouble?
> 
> Noel: How are things in Arizona? Any big plans for the day?
> 
> Has anyone read Ed's ghost thread? My sister has a few ghost stories to tell, but not me.
> 
> Well, time to go.


Charlie doesn't learn! Two days after we got him out from where he was stuck behind the shack, he went back and did the same thing! He got rained on before I could get help to get him moved. Then he spent an entire day in his shelter without coming out. Today he is out grazing like normal. We went to Lowes and bought these: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Basalite-P...11-in-Actual-10-5-in-x-8-in-x-10-5-in/3143533 We put two at each end of the path at the back of the shack. I don't know if he has found them yet. They are really heavy so I don't think he'll be able to move them out the way. Anyway, they have the wood on top so we can attach something if it becomes necessary. 

I need something that would make it easier to move him. We got him on a towel and then carried it like a stretcher. It hurt my back having to stay hunched over to carry.

We just got a new roof. I think he might have been hiding from the workmen behind the shack because stuff was falling off the roof.


----------



## Bambam1989

Big Charlie said:


> Charlie doesn't learn! Two days after we got him out from where he was stuck behind the shack, he went back and did the same thing! He got rained on before I could get help to get him moved. Then he spent an entire day in his shelter without coming out. Today he is out grazing like normal. We went to Lowes and bought these: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Basalite-P...11-in-Actual-10-5-in-x-8-in-x-10-5-in/3143533 We put two at each end of the path at the back of the shack. I don't know if he has found them yet. They are really heavy so I don't think he'll be able to move them out the way. Anyway, they have the wood on top so we can attach something if it becomes necessary.
> 
> I need something that would make it easier to move him. We got him on a towel and then carried it like a stretcher. It hurt my back having to stay hunched over to carry.
> 
> We just got a new roof. I think he might have been hiding from the workmen behind the shack because stuff was falling off the roof.


What about something like this to help move him?
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00J41P2RC/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Big Charlie

Bambam1989 said:


> What about something like this to help move him?
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00J41P2RC/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


That would work, I think. Kind of expensive, though. I wouldn't use it enough to justify it. For that price, it should automatically lift him up and put him on the stretcher.


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> Charlie doesn't learn! Two days after we got him out from where he was stuck behind the shack, he went back and did the same thing! He got rained on before I could get help to get him moved. Then he spent an entire day in his shelter without coming out. Today he is out grazing like normal. We went to Lowes and bought these: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Basalite-P...11-in-Actual-10-5-in-x-8-in-x-10-5-in/3143533 We put two at each end of the path at the back of the shack. I don't know if he has found them yet. They are really heavy so I don't think he'll be able to move them out the way. Anyway, they have the wood on top so we can attach something if it becomes necessary.
> 
> I need something that would make it easier to move him. We got him on a towel and then carried it like a stretcher. It hurt my back having to stay hunched over to carry.
> 
> We just got a new roof. I think he might have been hiding from the workmen behind the shack because stuff was falling off the roof.


This is how I moved a heavy Manouria tortoise that refused to go into the shelter at night:




Lifting her up and placing her in the wagon wasn't nearly as hard as lifting her then having to carry her 50' or so to the shed.


----------



## Bambam1989

I think I shall call it a day before my headache gets any worse.
Goodnight everyone, I shall talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

In 3 weeks the daylight hours stop getting shorter.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> In 3 weeks the daylight hours stop getting shorter.


Time sure flies when you're having fun.


----------



## Jacqui

I use a wheel barrow to move my big guys, except when I have male power (ie Jeff or Josh) around.


----------



## Jacqui

For my job, I am at another one of our stores and full time overnight. Tonight and Sat night however, I was requested back at my old store to work what were my overnight shifts


----------



## Jacqui

Bambam1989 said:


> Zip (border collie-heeler mix) only digs to try and catch moles.
> Stormy (great Pyrenees mix) and Cricket (daughter of stormy and a great Dane) dig to make beds and hide holes. Even though they have a dog house and beds outside and usually sleep inside. There is also an area with a couple of trees behind our shed that I let them dig at in hopes that it will let them get it out of their systems.
> But they have been on a rampage lately and are out to destroy my plants



My Pyrenees mix loved digging sleeping holes too. I figured it was cooler for him. I sure miss Bear.


----------



## Momof4

Hey Yvonne!! Thanks for asking about us. I’m still watching the little guy 4 days. He is talking and still a good little boy. He’s 28 mo now. 
Here we are at the zoo on Halloween.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> For my job, I am at another one of our stores and full time overnight. Tonight and Sat night however, I was requested back at my old store to work what were my overnight shifts



Is this a good thing? 
Your grandson is adorable!! Do you see him often??


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Is this a good thing?
> Your grandson is adorable!! Do you see him often??



I think it averages about once a week. As for the job, hoping it is a good thing.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Hey Yvonne!! Thanks for asking about us. I’m still watching the little guy 4 days. He is talking and still a good little boy. He’s 28 mo now.
> Here we are at the zoo on Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 224060


Gosh he's cute. Four days a week, huh? I'll bet you sure look forward to your days off. I know I did. No matter how much you love them, you're always glad when they go home.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I think it averages about once a week. As for the job, hoping it is a good thing.


Working nights all the time is going to take some getting used to. You'll want to take care of things at home and be busy when you should be sleeping.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Working nights all the time is going to take some getting used to. You'll want to take care of things at home and be busy when you should be sleeping.



I use to work overnights full time for years. I think steady overnights might end up giving me the best time rather than the going back and forth on shifts.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Just took this out of the roaster.

It's to late here for an early breakfast but I can still get 3 good meals from this today. The dogs will help it disappear.too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Erm... I don't know. . . I think your little white thingey sticking out of the breast there is supposed to be popped up when the bird is done. For cryin' out loud, Len. What the hell time did you get up this a.m.? It's only lunch time, right?


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I guess it's time to break down and make a fire in the wood stove. There was a light layer of frost across the top of the fences this a.m. None reached the ground, but it's a commin'.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

It popped just hard to see in the pic. I got out of bed about 2 am your time.


----------



## Bambam1989

I'm still not awake..


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> It popped just hard to see in the pic. I got out of bed about 2 am your time.



Br-r-r-r! Why? do you have an animal that won't let you sleep in? In summer I like getting up early, but in winter, I value my nice warm bed!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm still not awake..


Well, I'm awake, but I'm dilly dallying here on the computer so I don't have to go outside in the cold and take care of the animals. The sun is shining, but it's COLD!! Did I mention I don't like the cold? Br-r-r-r.


----------



## Elohi

Good morning everyone. How is everyone? I’m super tired and can’t seem to shake it. I guess I will have to have a whole lot of coffee today. I have chores out the wahzoo today so I’ve got to get with the program. I’ve got a lot of work to do before the next batch of babies starts hatching too. Snaaaaaap.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> It popped just hard to see in the pic. I got out of bed about 2 am your time.



Too early for me.


----------



## Bambam1989

Elohi said:


> Good morning everyone. How is everyone? I’m super tired and can’t seem to shake it. I guess I will have to have a whole lot of coffee today. I have chores out the wahzoo today so I’ve got to get with the program. I’ve got a lot of work to do before the next batch of babies starts hatching too. Snaaaaaap.


I must have two cups of coffee before I can function.. one down.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Br-r-r-r! Why? do you have an animal that won't let you sleep in? In summer I like getting up early, but in winter, I value my nice warm bed!!


I just don't need a lot of sleep. I need to take a sleeping pill in order to fall asleep every night and have for many years.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> I just don't need a lot of sleep. I need to take a sleeping pill in order to fall asleep every night and have for many years.



I wish I could function on little sleep.


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Good morning everyone. How is everyone? I’m super tired and can’t seem to shake it. I guess I will have to have a whole lot of coffee today. I have chores out the wahzoo today so I’ve got to get with the program. I’ve got a lot of work to do before the next batch of babies starts hatching too. Snaaaaaap.



I have that problem lately too. My daughter tells me to take iron tablets.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> I just don't need a lot of sleep. I need to take a sleeping pill in order to fall asleep every night and have for many years.


Not me, man. I can sleep any time, anywhere and in any position. The only time I can't sleep is around 5a when my two cats and a dog decide it's time for me to be up.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Not me, man. I can sleep any time, anywhere and in any position. The only time I can't sleep is around 5a when my two cats and a dog decide it's time for me to be up.


Agreed! If you love me, let me nap- says me to the hubby everyday.


----------



## Bambam1989

Is it just me, or have folks been really irritable lately... Maybe it's just the holiday stress.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> Is it just me, or have folks been really irritable lately... Maybe it's just the holiday stress.


This latest one is very well educated, but seems to have a chip on her shoulder. Towards the end there, she's coming around, though. It's hard, but we all have to remember to stay cool and don't argue back.


----------



## Yvonne G

@Bambam1989 



​


----------



## Yvonne G

I was going to break down and make my first fire of the season (in the wood stove), got the crumpled paper loaded into the infernal contraption then reached for the kindling. Guess what? There's no wood in the house. So, no fire today. I'll bring in a load of kindling and a bit of wood after I tend the animals. 

More frost on the fence this a.m. I guess winter has finally reared its ugly head. I broke out my long johns yesterday. Even so, it's darned cold in here this a.m.

Dang! I just remembered. Today is errand running day. Gotta go.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> @Bambam1989
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks Yvonne. 
What kind of cake should I bake for myself?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> Thanks Yvonne.
> What kind of cake should I bake for myself?


My favorite is yellow cake with chocolate frosting, however, I like a coarse, sort of dry cake, not real moist like the most recent cake mixes make.


----------



## MPRC

Take note, Yellow cake and chocolate frosting for me too, and my birthday is coming up.


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> Take note, Yellow cake and chocolate frosting for me too, and my birthday is coming up.




When’s your birthday? Mine is on the 8th.


----------



## Bambam1989

I decided that I don't want a cake. Instead I am gonna make banana pudding from scratch! 
I've got some bananas and vanilla wafers that I can use but the pudding and whipped cream I'll do myself. Yummy


----------



## MPRC

Momof4 said:


> When’s your birthday? Mine is on the 8th.



I'm on the 15th. No fun plans as of yet.


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> I'm on the 15th. No fun plans as of yet.



I’m sure you’ll come up with something!! 

My husband is taking me to a nice dinner while we leave the kids at home!! They go everywhere with us so this is a treat.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yay it looks good.. now to eat it


----------



## Yvonne G

Funny coincidence - I made lemon pudding/cream cheese/sort of pie day before yesterday. We used to have your banana pudding quite often years ago, haven't had it in a while now. Was it good?


----------



## Yvonne G

Dang I hate those facebook side bars. Every morning I tell myself I'm not going to click on them, and I lose the battle daily. So this a.m.s gotcha was about this miracle concoction for staving off dementia or old age forgetfulness, maybe even Alzeimer's. How could I not click on that? Turns out, after reading about 25 pages of commercial, that it's cold pressed, extra virgin coconut oil! I just happen to have a jar of that from when the coconut oil thread first got started (I'm a sucker for trying new stuff, but didn't like it on the tortoises, so the jar sits in the cupboard). I more or less skimmed the article, and didn't fall for the 'buy me' trap, and just took the advice about the 2 teaspoons of coconut oil. Since green tea is supposed to be good for you too, I put a couple teaspoons of the oil into a cup of tea. Doesn't taste too bad. I could hack it. The only thing I don't like is the greasy feeling to my mouth afterwards. Well, it's supposed to work in about 21 days. So we'll see if I can remember any good stuff that's happened before, in about 3 weeks.


----------



## jaizei

Bambam1989 said:


> I decided that I don't want a cake. Instead I am gonna make banana pudding from scratch!
> I've got some bananas and vanilla wafers that I can use but the pudding and whipped cream I'll do myself. Yummy



Or you could make a pie IN a cake. So I can live vicariously through you


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Hi all! Hope you're all feeling fine on this last day or so of November.
> 
> I just got back from taking my trash and garbage over to deposit in my daughter's trash receptacles. Br-r-r-r-r. My fingers are stiff.
> 
> I never did find my glasses. I'm guessing that Sterling (who loves to watch things fly off of high places) batted them off the dresser/chest and into the waste basket. It's the only solution I've come up with. That happened on a Tuesday and I take all my trash to my daughter's on Wednesday. I wouldn't have gone through it looking for glasses, so chances are pretty good they're at the dump now.
> 
> This morning there's a slight chemical smell in my house. It's strongest in the kitchen. Sterling again? I'll be taking all the bottles and cleaning supplies out from under the sink to see if I can find where the smell is coming from. Yesterday every time I walked through the kitchen I smelled apple pie, now today chemical. Do you think my pie has turned? Maybe I'd better not eat it. I figured it was cold enough in here I shouldn't have to refrigerate the pie.
> 
> Lots of leaves out there. Raking leaves is a good occupation for warming up a cold body. . . so that's my plan for this a.m. I'll rake up all the leaves in the desert tortoise yard and pile them up on their shelter, where they're hibernating. I still have tree limbs to cut to stove size, but that's a project for another day.
> 
> Kathy: We haven't heard much about your grandson lately. Also, did you ever get the driveway finished?
> 
> Jacqui: The store you work at moved you to another department? What gives? Inquiring minds would like to know.
> 
> Len: Did you put ornaments on the skimpy tree? It's ok if it's starting to grow. A bit of greenery will add to it's good looks.
> 
> Cameron: Have you gotten rid of those extra Thanksgiving pounds?
> 
> Bambam1989: Did we ever learn your name? How's the new little sulcata coming along?
> 
> Carol: How are things in Visalia? Is Charlie still coming out to graze or is he staying in his warm shelter?
> 
> Lacey: Any more neighbor trouble?
> 
> Noel: How are things in Arizona? Any big plans for the day?
> 
> Has anyone read Ed's ghost thread? My sister has a few ghost stories to tell, but not me.
> 
> Well, time to go.




Na, scale still don't recognize me. I think the rule is diet don't count if you're in a different zip code.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Na, scale still don't recognize me. I think the rule is diet don't count if you're in a different zip code.


Where the heck are you? Now your pizza going to the wrong house is starting to make a little sense. Has your job taken you ot of town?


----------



## Big Charlie

Bambam1989 said:


> Thanks Yvonne.
> What kind of cake should I bake for myself?


I made you an angel food cake. It was delicious. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bambam1989

Big Charlie said:


> I made you an angel food cake. It was delicious. Happy Birthday!


Angel food cake is fun to make! I like to eat it with strawberries and whipped cream


----------



## Big Charlie

Bambam1989 said:


> Angel food cake is fun to make! I like to eat it with strawberries and whipped cream


It's the only cake I make from a mix. So very easy! I really love strawberry shortcake but I love it made the old fashioned way with real shortcake. My mom was an expert on making whipped cream. Everyone thought it was the best.


----------



## Big Charlie

Does this remind you of anything? It's actually a tamale, in case you were wondering.


----------



## Bambam1989

Big Charlie said:


> View attachment 224174
> Does this remind you of anything? It's actually a tamale, in case you were wondering.


If it was laying in grass I would not have called it a tamale...
I like a good tamale though


----------



## Jacqui

Going to have a McRib for lunch.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Going to have a McRib for lunch.



I love McRib. Too bad I've turned anti- fast food - anti eating out, really. I'll be thinking about you and drooling down my front.


----------



## Yvonne G

I got an email from my credit card people this a.m. saying they thought my card had been hacked. . . I can't remember the name of the folks who used it, but it was for $89. Thank goodness they're on the ball about things like this. But, bummer, now it's Christmas season and I'm without a credit card (they cancel it when it's been hacked). I'll be getting a new one in 3 to 5 business days, so maybe I'll have it by next Friday when I run errands. But I'll have to go to the bank and get some cash for when I go to the post office to buy stamps for Christmas cards. I'm planning to do that Monday.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I got an email from my credit card people this a.m. saying they thought my card had been hacked. . . I can't remember the name of the folks who used it, but it was for $89. Thank goodness they're on the ball about things like this. But, bummer, now it's Christmas season and I'm without a credit card (they cancel it when it's been hacked). I'll be getting a new one in 3 to 5 business days, so maybe I'll have it by next Friday when I run errands. But I'll have to go to the bank and get some cash for when I go to the post office to buy stamps for Christmas cards. I'm planning to do that Monday.



 That’s horrible. 

You don’t realise how much you depend on that little plastic rectangle until it stops working. Especially at this time of year. I hope the replacement comes soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> That’s horrible.
> 
> You don’t realise how much you depend on that little plastic rectangle until it stops working. Especially at this time of year. I hope the replacement comes soon.



Me too. I don't use cash or write checks at all. Everything I buy is purchased with my credit card. Then when I pay bills at the first of the month, I pay the whole bill (on line, of course).


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, my kindle just took a flying leap off the bathroom countertop. I heard the crash and went to see. The kindle was on the floor. My reading glasdes were in the sink. The little pointer thingey I use on the kindle was under the bunched up area rug and Sterling was sitting at the sink with a self satisfied smirk on her face


----------



## Bambam1989

Sterling must be a cat.. 


Oh my! I've been promoted to "Well-Known Member" and just realized it.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Well, my kindle just took a flying leap off the bathroom countertop. I heard the crash and went to see. The kindle was on the floor. My reading glasdes were in the sink. The little pointer thingey I use on the kindle was under the bunched up area rug and Sterling was sitting at the sink with a self satisfied smirk on her face



Hopefully nothing broken (except, perhaps, your patience with Sterling.  )


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bambam1989 said:


> Thanks Yvonne.
> What kind of cake should I bake for myself?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, my kindle just took a flying leap off the bathroom countertop. I heard the crash and went to see. The kindle was on the floor. My reading glasdes were in the sink. The little pointer thingey I use on the kindle was under the bunched up area rug and Sterling was sitting at the sink with a self satisfied smirk on her face



No, no, it was the dog!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> No, no, it was the dog!


No, Misty is the dog. Sterling is the newest stray that I've made a house cat. She loves batting things off of high places to watch them fly. I'm pretty sure she's the reason I can't find my glasses.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> No, Misty is the dog. Sterling is the newest stray that I've made a house cat. She loves batting things off of high places to watch them fly. I'm pretty sure she's the reason I can't find my glasses.



I know Misty is the dog. In my house though, the cats always blame the dogs.


----------



## Bambam1989

No cats here. My dogs will take out anything that even slightly looks like a raccoon.
Their tally so far-
8 coons
7 cats
3 opossums
1 fox
4 cotton mouths
3 chicken snakes


----------



## Jacqui

I had a coonhound that hated possums and cats, except for his cat. My other dogs know I don't respond well to a dog harming a cat.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I know Misty is the dog. In my house though, the cats always blame the dogs.


I thought that was only with regard to farting?


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all [emoji4]
Yvonne I just got hacked too.
They got over 1,200 out of my account, but thankfully my bank was right on top of it and they had the money back in my account in 24 hours. Like you, I’m without a card for a few days [emoji19]
On a positive note, I put up my tree and my lights [emoji2]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Turtulas-Len

Don't forget to look at the big moon tonight.


----------



## Big Charlie

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all [emoji4]
> Yvonne I just got hacked too.
> They got over 1,200 out of my account, but thankfully my bank was right on top of it and they had the money back in my account in 24 hours. Like you, I’m without a card for a few days [emoji19]
> On a positive note, I put up my tree and my lights [emoji2]


Wow, that's terrible! I have two credit cards so I always have a backup. One of my cards, they've cancelled several times because of suspected fraud, and I have had to wait for the new card. This same card they have denied my use several times because they thought it didn't match my normal activity, and then I have had to call them. It's very inconvenient. One time it was because I had used it at the movies the day before, and the movie theater chain was headquartered in Tennessee. So even though the movie theater was in California, my credit card company thought I was in Tennessee so denied my charge the following day in California. 

My other card number was stolen online. Someone bought a hotel reservation in a place I've never heard of. My credit card company caught it and cancelled my account. They asked me if I had any regular charges I wanted them to approve, and I said no. Then a few days later someone else in Morocco bought something on ebay, and paypal sent me an email about it since the credit card was associated with my paypal account. So I called paypal and told them I didn't authorize it. When I called my credit card company, they said they allowed it because Paypal was a merchant I had used before so they thought it was legit.


----------



## Big Charlie

I went outside around 5 pm to see if Charlie had put himself to bed, then realized I had left his door closed! I looked all over the yard and couldn't find him. He was snuggled up right next to his nightbox. Poor thing! He couldn't figure out how to get in. It wasn't very hard to push him the few feet to get him to the door, and eventually he walked in. It's supposed to get down to freezing tonight!


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Don't forget to look at the big moon tonight.



Beautiful? Was great last night, but cloudy here tonight. Know it's suppose to be a bright one


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> I went outside around 5 pm to see if Charlie had put himself to bed, then realized I had left his door closed! I looked all over the yard and couldn't find him. He was snuggled up right next to his nightbox. Poor thing! He couldn't figure out how to get in. It wasn't very hard to push him the few feet to get him to the door, and eventually he walked in. It's supposed to get down to freezing tonight!



Mean, mean human! Lol


----------



## Jacqui

I only had a card issue once. It was for under $10 in Vegas.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. . . it is unusual to not hear from him for so long.
> 
> @bouaboua ???????


I'm so sorry for dropping off for so long. 
My company developing a new product that launched last week. I was so busy and try to meet the deadline and all that. 

Thank you for checking in on me @Jacqui . I'm appreciated.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning ALL! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good Morning my Lady! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'm so sorry for dropping off for so long.
> My company developing a new product that launched last week. I was so busy and try to meet the deadline and all that.
> 
> Thank you for checking in on me @Jacqui . I'm appreciated.



We sure miss you, when you are not around. How is the new product doing?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning my Lady! ! ! !



Hey Steven! Glad to see you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Don't forget to look at the big moon tonight.


. . . and after all the reminders, I forgot to look for it. Darn it!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning ALL! ! ! ! !


STEVEN!!! So good to hear from you!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and after all the reminders, I forgot to look for it. Darn it!


Might still be able to see it this am


----------



## Jacqui

Enjoying a new Mexican drive thru that opens at 6 am!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Enjoying a new Mexican drive thru that opens at 6 am!


Of course, working nights as you do, our 6a morning is your dinner time. What did you have, and is the restaurant any good?

Yeah, I saw the moon this a.m., but this time of day its not special like it was supposed to be last evening. Just a plain old full moon. My favorite one is the autumn one when it's a big golden sphere at the horizon. Harvest moon. I think that one's already past.


----------



## Bambam1989

Blah. Cold wet morning everyone..


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning ALL! ! ! ! !



Good Afternoon [emoji2] 
Great to see you Steven!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Hi Jacqui!
Good afternoon [emoji4][emoji112]


----------



## AZtortMom

Big Charlie said:


> Wow, that's terrible! I have two credit cards so I always have a backup. One of my cards, they've cancelled several times because of suspected fraud, and I have had to wait for the new card. This same card they have denied my use several times because they thought it didn't match my normal activity, and then I have had to call them. It's very inconvenient. One time it was because I had used it at the movies the day before, and the movie theater chain was headquartered in Tennessee. So even though the movie theater was in California, my credit card company thought I was in Tennessee so denied my charge the following day in California.
> 
> My other card number was stolen online. Someone bought a hotel reservation in a place I've never heard of. My credit card company caught it and cancelled my account. They asked me if I had any regular charges I wanted them to approve, and I said no. Then a few days later someone else in Morocco bought something on ebay, and paypal sent me an email about it since the credit card was associated with my paypal account. So I called paypal and told them I didn't authorize it. When I called my credit card company, they said they allowed it because Paypal was a merchant I had used before so they thought it was legit.



The good thing is that the bank and the cell phone company resolved it [emoji4]


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> We sure miss you, when you are not around. How is the new product doing?


This is the first product of a series in hunting industry. Try to catch the hunting season and Christmas season also. Things got really crazy.

We designed a solar charged LED boar light for boar hunter to hunt wild boar at night. Those wild boar can populate so fast and become a pest for many farmer, so boar hunting are open year round. 

I gave Kelly and his Mom few of those solar charged LED lights in white color to installed in his sanctuary for security lighting. I think he liked. 

Yvonne got few also, I installed one in her back yard.


----------



## Yvonne G

I love mine. . . But Misty keeps looking for the boars.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I love mine. . . But Misty keeps looking for the boars.


She found none, I hope......


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> I love mine. . . But Misty keeps looking for the boars.


When we first moved to our home in the country, there was a boar head stuck to the fence.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening folks! The wind is down to only the 30mph range, but still a pain to drive in.


----------



## Yvonne G

They just said on the news that it's going to get down in the mid 20sF here tonight. I've been looking fowrard to my oranges ripening. I hope the frost doesn't hurt them. @Jacqui. - They also predicted pretty cold weather in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> When we first moved to our home in the country, there was a boar head stuck to the fence.



Yuck


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Jacqui!
> Good afternoon [emoji4][emoji112]



Hi Kiddo!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> They just said on the news that it's going to get down in the mid 20sF here tonight. I've been looking fowrard to my oranges ripening. I hope the frost doesn't hurt them. @Jacqui. - They also predicted pretty cold weather in your neck of the woods.



Not bad, 40s for days and 17 tomorrow night. No negative numbers, so all is good.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Hi Kiddo!


Morning Love!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Love!



All ready for Christmas?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> All ready for Christmas?


I am.
My tree and lights went up Sunday.
How about you?


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 224403
> 
> I am.
> My tree and lights went up Sunday.
> How about you?



Mine won’t go up until the 19th!

It always waits until after my Mum’s birthday, but as we’re having a family celebration for her 80th this year we won’t get back home until the 18th... at least my son will be home from university to help. At 6’6” he has his uses for high things


----------



## Yvonne G

No decorations for me. Too much trouble with only me to see them. And I'm sort of bah humbug anyway. I do, however, have two strings of those small lights woven around the plants on my front porch to keep the frost off them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Today my agenda is to put all the outside tortoise enclosures back on timers. I had it all set up on timers a couple years ago, but over time little by little they've all gotten taken off timers. It's so much easier to have the lights and heat go on and off by itself.

I finally got all the leaves raked up. The CDTs and Texas tortoises are all snugly safe under a big mound of leaves!

It's cold, but the sun is shining. I'm off to brave the cold, cruel world!


----------



## Bambam1989

I only got 3 hours of sleep. As soon as my husband leaves for work I am going to curl up and take a nap.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> I only got 3 hours of sleep. As soon as my husband leaves for work I am going to curl up and take a nap.


That sounds like a plan! I usually find my nap around 2p.


----------



## Yvonne G

I was talking to my next door neighbor over the fence yesterday. He said he heard that the county is going to readjust the road south in order to avoid cutting into mine and my neighbor's hill along our frontage. Cutting off our hill would involve a retaining wall. Also, I told them no way they are moving my driveway north of its existing location (right now it comes off the side street, but my address is Shaw, the frontage street). I told them they'll just have to figure out a way to cut the driveway in from Shaw. I'm very firm on this. Moving the driveway north of its existing location would take out half or more of my desert tortoise yard, plus some pretty important (to me) cactus. The neighbor heard that the county said it would be too much for them to finagle around our hill, my pond and driveway and it's easier to move it further to the south where there is just an almond orchard with very old trees. The south side of the street almost the whole way of the widening project is mostly vacant land or orchards, while the north side (my side) is almost all houses) But the "Clovis Plan" has the south side of Shaw being residential as they plan large subdivisions, schools, etc. for that side of the area. Clovis has this big plan of little villages within the county. Each subdivision has about three or four different developers and their housing projects and each village will have a school, a store and maybe even a church. It looks good on paper, but plays hell with all the residents on the north side of Shaw.

I don't know if all this is wishful thinking on the part of my neighbor or if it's really the plan. We'll see. Construction was supposed to start on the road widening project in the fall of 2018. Seems a strange time of year (wet, foggy, rainy, etc.) to start a big muddy project on a very busy street.


----------



## Bambam1989

Hope it all works out for you. Sometimes I wonder if the have chimps planning out the roads.

Darn, one of my digital thermometers has quit in Clunker's pen. I guess it couldn't handle constant 90% humidity.
I think I'll order several different brands this time and see what holds up.


----------



## Big Charlie

Bambam1989 said:


> Hope it all works out for you. Sometimes I wonder if the have chimps planning out the roads.
> 
> Darn, one of my digital thermometers has quit in Clunker's pen. I guess it couldn't handle constant 90% humidity.
> I think I'll order several different brands this time and see what holds up.


I'm looking for one that has a probe I can stick inside Charlie's pen and keep the screen outside on top. My thermostat already shows the temperature but I want one that shows me the high and low so I can see how well my heating works in the middle of the night.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> No decorations for me. Too much trouble with only me to see them. And I'm sort of bah humbug anyway. I do, however, have two strings of those small lights woven around the plants on my front porch to keep the frost off them.


I stopped decorating once my kids moved out. No one comes home for the holidays anyway. I still have boxes of ornaments.


----------



## Bambam1989

Big Charlie said:


> I'm looking for one that has a probe I can stick inside Charlie's pen and keep the screen outside on top. My thermostat already shows the temperature but I want one that shows me the high and low so I can see how well my heating works in the middle of the night.


My temp control has 3probes to measure temp with a read out screen on the outside of the enclosure. It's a "fancy" gadget that takes alot of programming. I told the hubby what I wanted the temps to be at and he did the rest.
My lil digital ones are only needed to measure humidity.


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> I stopped decorating once my kids moved out. No one comes home for the holidays anyway. I still have boxes of ornaments.



Me too! Plus we moved the holiday feast to their place too. I do put up the plastic door cover and usually a flag goes up.

Like Yvonne, I am a humbugger. I blame it on working retail.


----------



## Jacqui

At work, there is this cute safe Christmas tree. If only I had no dogs and cats, mainly the cats.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 224403
> 
> I am.
> My tree and lights went up Sunday.
> How about you?



Bahhumbuggers!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Today my agenda is to put all the outside tortoise enclosures back on timers. I had it all set up on timers a couple years ago, but over time little by little they've all gotten taken off timers. It's so much easier to have the lights and heat go on and off by itself.
> 
> I finally got all the leaves raked up. The CDTs and Texas tortoises are all snugly safe under a big mound of leaves!
> 
> It's cold, but the sun is shining. I'm off to brave the cold, cruel world!



I had mine all on timers once, then with all those little second long power outages (and a few longer ones), they soon were way off schedule.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> I had mine all on timers once, then with all those little second long power outages (and a few longer ones), they soon were way off schedule.



Plus the main reason is I dislike rigid schedules. I like the natural time changing for heat and lights to come on or not. I am much more a natural in nature wanna be keeper.


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> I stopped decorating once my kids moved out. No one comes home for the holidays anyway. I still have boxes of ornaments.


That was me too. I gave all my ornaments to my kids. Then a couple years ago my grand daughter from Texas came for Christmas and she brought a few ornaments with her. We bought a tiny live tree at the grocery store and afterwards I planted it in the Aldabran pen. Then about a week ago someone on my Nextdoor site wanted ornaments and I donated that little box to them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Took my garbage over to my daughter's house and now I'm dilly dallying trying to find excuses to not go back outside. Br-r-r cold out there. Misty's cold too. She's trying to lay down on the bricks next to the wood stove, but she's too big to feel comfortable in that spot. She keeps stepping up there, standing for a while, she tries to lay down, then gets right back up and steps down. I guess she's finally going to settle here on the carpet in front of the stove: 




This one was taken two years ago. She was still just as big, but I guess felt more comfortable fitting into the space:


----------



## Yvonne G

Thought I'd show you an aerial view I had taken of my property about 20 years ago (when I was still working and could afford such frivolities):




It's a picture of a picture, so not the best quality. The big tree right off the street in front was a eucalyptus tree and that's been gone several years. But you can see my driveway. The county wants to move the driveway north (the top of the picture is north), which is my desert tortoise yard. 

In the past 20 or so years, quite a few seeds sprouted along the front of the property, and it is now all tree covered. Here's a screen shot of Google earth. It's a couple years old, but looks pretty close to current:


----------



## Peliroja32

Yvonne G said:


> No decorations for me. Too much trouble with only me to see them. And I'm sort of bah humbug anyway. I do, however, have two strings of those small lights woven around the plants on my front porch to keep the frost off them.


Hey i never thought to do that, you just gave me a great idea!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Thought I'd show you an aerial view I had taken of my property about 20 years ago (when I was still working and could afford such frivolities):
> 
> View attachment 224482
> 
> 
> It's a picture of a picture, so not the best quality. The big tree right off the street in front was a eucalyptus tree and that's been gone several years. But you can see my driveway. The county wants to move the driveway north (the top of the picture is north), which is my desert tortoise yard.
> 
> In the past 20 or so years, quite a few seeds sprouted along the front of the property, and it is now all tree covered. Here's a screen shot of Google earth. It's a couple years old, but looks pretty close to current:
> 
> View attachment 224483


It does look like it would make a mess of things if you moved your drive way.

By the way- GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!


----------



## Momof4

My kitty just brought me a x-mas present!! Ewww! 
He’s an indoor cat but has an enclosed cat area outside our window.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Big Charlie

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 224511


He looks proud!


----------



## Bambam1989

Your cat has a mustache! Awesome! ... And good Kitty for catching a mouse


----------



## Momof4

Big Charlie said:


> He looks proud!



He does!! When we found him at about 5 weeks he only had a couple of freckles on one side and it finally grew in! He’s not a cuddly kitty but wants to be near and loves to play wrestle with me or my 70lb dog.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Where the heck are you? Now your pizza going to the wrong house is starting to make a little sense. Has your job taken you ot of town?



I was DFW. More like a part time job when I have free time.


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening everyone! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> My kitty just brought me a x-mas present!! Ewww!
> He’s an indoor cat but has an enclosed cat area outside our window.


You got yourself a great cat! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I was DFW. More like a part time job when I have free time.


My son and his family live just outside DFW.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good evening everyone! ! !


Hi Steven!


----------



## jaizei

@Jacqui I think you misplaced some of your snow


----------



## jaizei

Pretty sure this counts as a balanced breakfast.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Pretty sure this counts as a balanced breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 224647


Yes, it seems to be well-balanced up against that soda bottle. No chance of it falling over.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's getting harder and harder to move away from the wood stove. Here it is, already almost 8:30a and I'm still sitting here making excuses to not go outside.

My new credit card hasn't arrived yet, so no errands today. I'll go to the P.O. and check my box later this afternoon.


----------



## jaizei

I was troubleshooting a very complicated issue with my printer earlier. Didn't matter if I was on PC or laptop, everything was automatically saying printing error.


USB to Printer wasn't plugged in.


----------



## Bambam1989

jaizei said:


> Pretty sure this counts as a balanced breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 224647


That looks delicious! O how I want some chocolate. All I have is chocolate ice cream and i am too cold already..


----------



## Big Charlie

jaizei said:


> I was troubleshooting a very complicated issue with my printer earlier. Didn't matter if I was on PC or laptop, everything was automatically saying printing error.
> 
> 
> USB to Printer wasn't plugged in.


My speakers stopped working yesterday. I unplugged them and plugged them into a different port. Nothing worked. Then I restarted my computer and that fixed it.


----------



## JoesMum

jaizei said:


> I was troubleshooting a very complicated issue with my printer earlier. Didn't matter if I was on PC or laptop, everything was automatically saying printing error.
> 
> 
> USB to Printer wasn't plugged in.


Printers are the bane of my life as an IT Technician. What is wrong with felt tip pens and crayons? They are far more reliable and not prone to random sulks. I beat a printer into submission for my neighbour today that had randomly decided that it wasn't talking to anyone ot anything.


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> Printers are the bane of my life as an IT Technician. What is wrong with felt tip pens and crayons? They are far more reliable and not prone to random sulks. I beat a printer into submission for my neighbour today that had randomly decided that it wasn't talking to anyone ot anything.


I hate my printer! I used to have hp printers before this and they weren't much better. I inherited my father's Canon. It always jams. It never prints the first time. Sometimes it takes 20 times of pulling the paper out and pushing the reset button before it works. Then once it works, it works fine as long as you keep printing within a short period of time. If you wait awhile, it jams up again. However, this printer was free to me, and I don't feel like buying a new one.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I was troubleshooting a very complicated issue with my printer earlier. Didn't matter if I was on PC or laptop, everything was automatically saying printing error.
> 
> 
> USB to Printer wasn't plugged in.


When all else fails, check the plug!!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> When all else fails, check the plug!!



Once you get beyond that, even people like me are reduced to threatening to throw them out the window. I swear the OKI printers at my last place of work knew when I left the building and immediately broke down!


----------



## mike taylor

It snowed in . Just last week it was 80 degrees. Houston


----------



## mike taylor

My old blue Ford covered in snow !


----------



## Yvonne G

Br-r-r!


----------



## mike taylor

You aren't kidding . I hate cold weather ! But tomorrow it's going back up to the high 60's.


----------



## Bambam1989

Last winter we got 18inches of snow. I grew up in tx and that was the most snow I have ever seen. It was awesome, beautiful, and I played in it like a lil kid... Then it started melting, that was nasty


----------



## mike taylor

But it's a dry cold ! It's different ! Bull cold is cold ! Haha


----------



## Bambam1989

It was dry cold then. But most of the winter up here is wet and cold. Can't decide whether it's going to rain, snow or hail


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> @Jacqui I think you misplaced some of your snow
> 
> View attachment 224646



We only have white snow... and none yet this year


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> My old blue Ford covered in snow !
> View attachment 224685



Pretty this way


----------



## mike taylor

No way too cold .


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Pretty sure this counts as a balanced breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 224647



*steals the white Kit Kats*


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> No way too cold .



Whimp


----------



## mike taylor

When it comes to the cold . Yes ! What's messed up is by Monday it's back up into the 70's.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> When it comes to the cold . Yes ! What's messed up is by Monday it's back up into the 70's.



Well it is MOTHER Nature.


----------



## mike taylor

Just three months ago I was pulling people out of flood water .


----------



## Elohi

Hey y’all. It snowed here in San Antonio. Like actual real snow. That hasn’t happened in 32 years! It sucked. It was fun for kids and people who had never seen snow but it killed all the plants I had started in the yard that I ran out of covers for. BUMMER. Three days before it snowed it was in the flipping low 80’s!

I sure hope we don’t have anymore drops to freezing or below. We just aren’t equipped for that kind of cold here. Ugh. 

I need to get babies out for some sunshine and that’s not possible as cold and crappy as it’s been. And my girls are still laying...or trying but the rocky ground and cold weather isn’t cooperating. I’ve got Freckles in a deep dirt bin in case she gets desperate to lay but so far, her stubbornness is keeping her from finding my idea a reasonable option. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. We are staying at my brother in laws about 100 miles north of home and this is our view this morning


----------



## Yvonne G

Palm tree in the snow. Somehow or other that just doesn't compute.


----------



## Yvonne G

My oldest grand daughter lives in New Jersey, but several years ago she spent a couple months here because she was going to be at the VA hospital here. She stayed at her mom's house. And because she would be here for a while, she brought her cat with her. While they were here she bought Princey a couple cat trees and many, many toys. When she was finished at the hospital and moved back to New Jersey, she left the cat and his equipment at her mom's house. My daughter (the mom) wasn't very happy to have all those toys plus THREE cat trees in her house, so she asked me if I wanted one of the trees. They brought it over today. I opened the drapes in the living room and they placed the tree right in front of the window. Sterling LOVES it!

It doesn't interfere with my decor, right? Everyone has cat trees, cubes and tunnels in their living room, right?


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> My oldest grand daughter lives in New Jersey, but several years ago she spent a couple months here because she was going to be at the VA hospital here. She stayed at her mom's house. And because she would be here for a while, she brought her cat with her. While they were here she bought Princey a couple cat trees and many, many toys. When she was finished at the hospital and moved back to New Jersey, she left the cat and his equipment at her mom's house. My daughter (the mom) wasn't very happy to have all those toys plus THREE cat trees in her house, so she asked me if I wanted one of the trees. They brought it over today. I opened the drapes in the living room and they placed the tree right in front of the window. Sterling LOVES it!
> 
> It doesn't interfere with my decor, right? Everyone has cat trees, cubes and tunnels in their living room, right?
> 
> View attachment 224769
> View attachment 224770


The leopard print is a nice touch.. I am sure it will cast some dramatic shadows for you.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> My oldest grand daughter lives in New Jersey, but several years ago she spent a couple months here because she was going to be at the VA hospital here. She stayed at her mom's house. And because she would be here for a while, she brought her cat with her. While they were here she bought Princey a couple cat trees and many, many toys. When she was finished at the hospital and moved back to New Jersey, she left the cat and his equipment at her mom's house. My daughter (the mom) wasn't very happy to have all those toys plus THREE cat trees in her house, so she asked me if I wanted one of the trees. They brought it over today. I opened the drapes in the living room and they placed the tree right in front of the window. Sterling LOVES it!
> 
> It doesn't interfere with my decor, right? Everyone has cat trees, cubes and tunnels in their living room, right?
> 
> View attachment 224769
> View attachment 224770


When my kids were little, there were so many toys in our living room that people asked me if I ran a daycare!


----------



## Jacqui

That fire in CA is amazing to see, much like the ones in WY this summer. Sad Christmas coming to so many.


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting waiting for new shoes (tires) and an oil change for my car. Drinking hot chocolate makes it so much nicer.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

It's cold, Walkers water bowl froze over for the first time this fall.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> It's cold, Walkers water bowl froze over for the first time this fall.



Did Walker see it that way?


----------



## Jacqui

Darn, the tires aren't in.


----------



## Jacqui

Wake up sleepyheads!


----------



## Jacqui

Love that cat tree Yvonne!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> Did Walker see it that way?


No, he is nice and comfy in his house. But he will be out later and the bowl will have fresh water in it. He shares his water with the birds so I always make they have water. We didn't get much snow the other day so It is still sorta dry. Not much standing water around for them to drink and bath.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Sitting waiting for new shoes (tires) and an oil change for my car. Drinking hot chocolate makes it so much nicer.


I hate waiting in the auto shop/tire shop's waiting room. they're always so cold and drafty. And I usually forget to bring my book.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Wake up sleepyheads!
> View attachment 224816


You got a new baby? No split scutes?


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> No, he is nice and comfy in his house. But he will be out later and the bowl will have fresh water in it. He shares his water with the birds so I always make they have water. We didn't get much snow the other day so It is still sorta dry. Not much standing water around for them to drink and bath.



Was wondering how he would react to frozen water.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I hate waiting in the auto shop/tire shop's waiting room. they're always so cold and drafty. And I usually forget to bring my book.



This one is nice. Warm, a choice of types of chairs, tables, TV, coffee and hot chocolate, and cookies


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You got a new baby? No split scutes?


----------



## Jacqui

Very very windy out there


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 224830


Ah. . . I see. An extra scute!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Very very windy out there


Hold onto your umbrella!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> My oldest grand daughter lives in New Jersey, but several years ago she spent a couple months here because she was going to be at the VA hospital here. She stayed at her mom's house. And because she would be here for a while, she brought her cat with her. While they were here she bought Princey a couple cat trees and many, many toys. When she was finished at the hospital and moved back to New Jersey, she left the cat and his equipment at her mom's house. My daughter (the mom) wasn't very happy to have all those toys plus THREE cat trees in her house, so she asked me if I wanted one of the trees. They brought it over today. I opened the drapes in the living room and they placed the tree right in front of the window. Sterling LOVES it!
> 
> It doesn't interfere with my decor, right? Everyone has cat trees, cubes and tunnels in their living room, right?
> 
> View attachment 224769
> View attachment 224770


Nice fit. I think......

All your cat will agree with me.


----------



## bouaboua

How is everyone doing??


----------



## Momof4

@Jacqui Your new baby is adorable!


----------



## Momof4

I have a new table decoration!!


----------



## Big Charlie

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 224878
> 
> 
> I have a new table decoration!!


Does your cat have a teddy bear?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 224878
> 
> 
> I have a new table decoration!!


They do tend to take over, don't they?


----------



## MPRC

Anyone want to give me an ID?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hold onto your umbrella!



Lol I don't own one.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> @Jacqui Your new baby is adorable!



Thank you, so are it's two siblings.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 224878
> 
> 
> I have a new table decoration!!





Yvonne G said:


> They do tend to take over, don't they?



They feel it's their just due.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Anyone want to give me an ID?
> View attachment 224891



The rare upside down slider.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

The other two...


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> How is everyone doing??



I be tired.  How about yourself?


----------



## Yvonne G

Today I'm having to do one of the things I hate most in the world. I'm taking Little Brother to be euthanized. I got him as a stray when he was about 6 months old, in '02. He has a tumor on his gums, around a canine tooth, he's very thin, and it would be pretty hard for a cat in his condition to live through this coming cold winter outside. The mouth tumor is now making it hard for him to eat. There's hardly any meat on his bones.

I'm also taking Sterling to have a thyroid test done on her. She's very fat! She's only about a year old and quite obese. Before I put her on a strict diet I want to be sure there isn't an underlying health issue. It will be hard to put her on a diet because there's another cat in the house, Little Missy Kitty, who is a slow/picky eater. I'm afraid if I don't have free choice dry food out all the time Little Missy Kitty will start to get thinner than she already is. So I'm going to have to get creative with the food.

I hate having an animal euthanized, but I've been psyching myself up for it for a while, so I'm ready. His quality of life isn't very good. I'm just grateful he's been able to find his way into a tortoise house at night and keep warm on a pig blanket.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sheesh that was hard. After Little Brother was gone I took a close look inside his mouth. The tumor was almost gone, whereas when I put him into the carrier to go to the vet it was bright red and quite big. So it was just full of blood, evidently. Also, he has no top teeth! No wonder he couldn't eat.

The vet drew blood from Sterling to send to the lab for a full panel, and he cleaned her ears. My lord they were dirty. He said no mites, but very, very dirty, dried goop. He said some cats get pretty fat after spaying (I had her spayed a few months ago), but the blood work will tell the story.

I'm so glad that's over with. No more old cats around here. I think the oldest is Little Missy Kitty. She's about 6. I don't know how old Charlie is. He's a stray that came here last December, full grown and already neutered. Lady Grey is about 4. Mr. Kitty Man is about 3. Spencer is about 3. Sterling is a little more than a year. And my favorite puppy is (I think) 4 this year. So I've got a long time to go before I have to think about euthanizing any of them, thank goodness.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Sheesh that was hard. After Little Brother was gone I took a close look inside his mouth. The tumor was almost gone, whereas when I put him into the carrier to go to the vet it was bright red and quite big. So it was just full of blood, evidently. Also, he has no top teeth! No wonder he couldn't eat.
> 
> The vet drew blood from Sterling to send to the lab for a full panel, and he cleaned her ears. My lord they were dirty. He said no mites, but very, very dirty, dried goop. He said some cats get pretty fat after spaying (I had her spayed a few months ago), but the blood work will tell the story.
> 
> I'm so glad that's over with. No more old cats around here. I think the oldest is Little Missy Kitty. She's about 6. I don't know how old Charlie is. He's a stray that came here last December, full grown and already neutered. Lady Grey is about 4. Mr. Kitty Man is about 3. Spencer is about 3. Sterling is a little more than a year. And my favorite puppy is (I think) 4 this year. So I've got a long time to go before I have to think about euthanizing any of them, thank goodness.


Sorry you had to go through that. It's always difficult letting them go.


----------



## Momof4

Big Charlie said:


> Does your cat have a teddy bear?



He does! He must have grabbed it from the kids toys!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Sheesh that was hard. After Little Brother was gone I took a close look inside his mouth. The tumor was almost gone, whereas when I put him into the carrier to go to the vet it was bright red and quite big. So it was just full of blood, evidently. Also, he has no top teeth! No wonder he couldn't eat.
> 
> The vet drew blood from Sterling to send to the lab for a full panel, and he cleaned her ears. My lord they were dirty. He said no mites, but very, very dirty, dried goop. He said some cats get pretty fat after spaying (I had her spayed a few months ago), but the blood work will tell the story.
> 
> I'm so glad that's over with. No more old cats around here. I think the oldest is Little Missy Kitty. She's about 6. I don't know how old Charlie is. He's a stray that came here last December, full grown and already neutered. Lady Grey is about 4. Mr. Kitty Man is about 3. Spencer is about 3. Sterling is a little more than a year. And my favorite puppy is (I think) 4 this year. So I've got a long time to go before I have to think about euthanizing any of them, thank goodness.



Hugs Yvonne!! Saying goodbye is the hardest part about having a pet.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> They do tend to take over, don't they?



They sure do! Any nook and cranny and everything I do he is checking it out! 
Wrapping a gift is the worst!! But so cute at the same time! Oliver just turned one.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I be tired.  How about yourself?


Couple more days, I'll be heading back to low 40's weather from here which is still in mid-70's. 
But good to be home.


----------



## Big Charlie

Momof4 said:


> They sure do! Any nook and cranny and everything I do he is checking it out!
> Wrapping a gift is the worst!! But so cute at the same time! Oliver just turned one.


Making a bed was hard with my kitties!


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Sheesh that was hard. After Little Brother was gone I took a close look inside his mouth. The tumor was almost gone, whereas when I put him into the carrier to go to the vet it was bright red and quite big. So it was just full of blood, evidently. Also, he has no top teeth! No wonder he couldn't eat.
> 
> The vet drew blood from Sterling to send to the lab for a full panel, and he cleaned her ears. My lord they were dirty. He said no mites, but very, very dirty, dried goop. He said some cats get pretty fat after spaying (I had her spayed a few months ago), but the blood work will tell the story.
> 
> I'm so glad that's over with. No more old cats around here. I think the oldest is Little Missy Kitty. She's about 6. I don't know how old Charlie is. He's a stray that came here last December, full grown and already neutered. Lady Grey is about 4. Mr. Kitty Man is about 3. Spencer is about 3. Sterling is a little more than a year. And my favorite puppy is (I think) 4 this year. So I've got a long time to go before I have to think about euthanizing any of them, thank goodness.


I'm so sorry. It's a terrible thing to go through.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Today I'm having to do one of the things I hate most in the world. I'm taking Little Brother to be euthanized. I got him as a stray when he was about 6 months old, in '02. He has a tumor on his gums, around a canine tooth, he's very thin, and it would be pretty hard for a cat in his condition to live through this coming cold winter outside. The mouth tumor is now making it hard for him to eat. There's hardly any meat on his bones.
> 
> I'm also taking Sterling to have a thyroid test done on her. She's very fat! She's only about a year old and quite obese. Before I put her on a strict diet I want to be sure there isn't an underlying health issue. It will be hard to put her on a diet because there's another cat in the house, Little Missy Kitty, who is a slow/picky eater. I'm afraid if I don't have free choice dry food out all the time Little Missy Kitty will start to get thinner than she already is. So I'm going to have to get creative with the food.
> 
> I hate having an animal euthanized, but I've been psyching myself up for it for a while, so I'm ready. His quality of life isn't very good. I'm just grateful he's been able to find his way into a tortoise house at night and keep warm on a pig blanket.



I have the food issue with my two youngest Chihuahuas. The youngest, is a female who loves any and all food and is way too fat. She snorts. Her brother (from an earlier litter) barely eats and is skinny.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Here's hoping Yvonne's day is much better.


----------



## Jacqui

This is my newest tortoise. I was told she loves strawberries and grapes.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> This is my newest tortoise. I was told she loves strawberries and grapes.
> View attachment 224963


She's a pretty nice-looking tortoise. Hard to tell the species? Russian??


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> She's a pretty nice-looking tortoise. Hard to tell the species? Russian??



Yeah her brown Calci sand bedding made it's mark. After a soak...


----------



## Bambam1989

Jacqui said:


> Yeah her brown Calci sand bedding made it's mark. After a soak...
> View attachment 224973


Very nice.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, now I'm even more bummed out than I was at having to take Little Brother for his last car ride. The vet called me this a.m. with the results of Sterling's blood tests. Turns out she doesn't have diabetes, her thyroid is just fine and everything else they ran the blood through turned out ok. . . that is, except for leukemia. Turns out my lovely Sterling has the leukemia virus. This not only means she's not going to live a nice long life, it also means every cat she's been in contact with or has eaten out of her bowl is also going to get this crummy disease. My favorite outside cat, Spencer, scratches at the door every night to be let in so she can sleep inside. She has eaten out of the communal food dish in the house. So now I have to worry about Spencer carrying the disease outside to my other cats. I want to replace the two "o's" in this word with an "i" and scream it out loud: SHOOT!!!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Well, now I'm even more bummed out than I was at having to take Little Brother for his last car ride. The vet called me this a.m. with the results of Sterling's blood tests. Turns out she doesn't have diabetes, her thyroid is just fine and everything else they ran the blood through turned out ok. . . that is, except for leukemia. Turns out my lovely Sterling has the leukemia virus. This not only means she's not going to live a nice long life, it also means every cat she's been in contact with or has eaten out of her bowl is also going to get this crummy disease. My favorite outside cat, Spencer, scratches at the door every night to be let in so she can sleep inside. She has eaten out of the communal food dish in the house. So now I have to worry about Spencer carrying the disease outside to my other cats. I want to replace the two "o's" in this word with an "i" and scream it out loud: SHOOT!!!!


There is a saying that I grew up with, bad luck comes in threes. I'm so sorry that you are having to go through this.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

A couple red ear sliders active under ice today.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Turtulas-Len said:


> A couple red ear sliders active under ice today.
> View attachment 225029
> View attachment 225030



Here in AZ we want our ice in a glass ![emoji106]


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Turtulas-Len said:


> A couple red ear sliders active under ice today.
> View attachment 225029
> View attachment 225030


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Well, now I'm even more bummed out than I was at having to take Little Brother for his last car ride. The vet called me this a.m. with the results of Sterling's blood tests. Turns out she doesn't have diabetes, her thyroid is just fine and everything else they ran the blood through turned out ok. . . that is, except for leukemia. Turns out my lovely Sterling has the leukemia virus. This not only means she's not going to live a nice long life, it also means every cat she's been in contact with or has eaten out of her bowl is also going to get this crummy disease. My favorite outside cat, Spencer, scratches at the door every night to be let in so she can sleep inside. She has eaten out of the communal food dish in the house. So now I have to worry about Spencer carrying the disease outside to my other cats. I want to replace the two "o's" in this word with an "i" and scream it out loud: SHOOT!!!!



Oh my goodness Yvonne , I’m so sorry! 
I don’t even know what to say.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, now I'm even more bummed out than I was at having to take Little Brother for his last car ride. The vet called me this a.m. with the results of Sterling's blood tests. Turns out she doesn't have diabetes, her thyroid is just fine and everything else they ran the blood through turned out ok. . . that is, except for leukemia. Turns out my lovely Sterling has the leukemia virus. This not only means she's not going to live a nice long life, it also means every cat she's been in contact with or has eaten out of her bowl is also going to get this crummy disease. My favorite outside cat, Spencer, scratches at the door every night to be let in so she can sleep inside. She has eaten out of the communal food dish in the house. So now I have to worry about Spencer carrying the disease outside to my other cats. I want to replace the two "o's" in this word with an "i" and scream it out loud: SHOOT!!!!



Just for the record the two cats I had that tested positive both lived long lives, well over 10 years, so don't count her days just yet.


----------



## bouaboua

Good to be home.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Just for the record the two cats I had that tested positive both lived long lives, well over 10 years, so don't count her days just yet.


What did you do to make sure your other cats didn't get it?


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good to be home.


. . . and good to have you home!


----------



## Jacqui

Guess where I am tonight before work...


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Our town is putting new water meters in the whole town, today a couple public works guys were checking to see if I was going to need a new box. I had it marked with some tiles and a concrete frog sitting on top of them. when they moved everything to look under the cover there was a baby water snake under the tiles, If I hadn't been there I'm pretty sure they would have killed it, just by their reaction of seeing it.

Real dangerous looking wouldn't you say ?


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Our town is putting new water meters in the whole town, today a couple public works guys were checking to see if I was going to need a new box. I had it marked with some tiles and a concrete frog sitting on top of them. when they moved everything to look under the cover there was a baby water snake under the tiles, If I hadn't been there I'm pretty sure they would have killed it, just by their reaction of seeing it.
> View attachment 225148
> Real dangerous looking wouldn't you say ?


Good thing you were there.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Guess where I am tonight before work...
> View attachment 225149


Me! Me! *** Yvonne raises her hand and jumps up and down*** Call on me!!!!! 

You were at your daughter's house getting a whiff of that good baby smell!


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Our town is putting new water meters in the whole town, today a couple public works guys were checking to see if I was going to need a new box. I had it marked with some tiles and a concrete frog sitting on top of them. when they moved everything to look under the cover there was a baby water snake under the tiles, If I hadn't been there I'm pretty sure they would have killed it, just by their reaction of seeing it.
> View attachment 225148
> Real dangerous looking wouldn't you say ?


Shouldn't he have been hibernating? What did you do with it?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and good to have you home!


It is too cold here in San Jose. It was only 39 F this morning.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Turtulas-Len said:


> Our town is putting new water meters in the whole town, today a couple public works guys were checking to see if I was going to need a new box. I had it marked with some tiles and a concrete frog sitting on top of them. when they moved everything to look under the cover there was a baby water snake under the tiles, If I hadn't been there I'm pretty sure they would have killed it, just by their reaction of seeing it.
> View attachment 225148
> Real dangerous looking wouldn't you say ?



I like snakes, I collect garter snakes and keep them in my yard.
Yes, I'm still alive. SURPRISE!!
Now that my computers are half working_ I'll try to get better at posting. I miss talking to you guys, and I've missed you all._


----------



## Yvonne G

We missed you too, Maggie. How are all the animals. I'd love to see pictures of the giant sulcata in your shed.


----------



## Bambam1989

Maggie Cummings said:


> I like snakes, I collect garter snakes and keep them in my yard.
> Yes, I'm still alive. SURPRISE!!
> Now that my computers are half working_ I'll try to get better at posting. I miss talking to you guys, and I've missed you all._


Hello Maggie.
I would also love to see pics of your animals.


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie Cummings said:


> I like snakes, I collect garter snakes and keep them in my yard.
> Yes, I'm still alive. SURPRISE!!
> Now that my computers are half working_ I'll try to get better at posting. I miss talking to you guys, and I've missed you all._



Glad you are alive!


----------



## mike taylor

My granddaughter all ready to meet Santa.


----------



## MPRC

Yay! @maggie3fan is back! Glad you are still kicking, it's getting cold down the road here in Harrisburg.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Shouldn't he have been hibernating? What did you do with it?


He was hibernating until he was disturbed. We haven't been above freezing much this week.They don't have to go very deep to survive the winters here. He is now in an aquarium in the garage, I've turned the heat down there this winter so he will sleep the rest of the winter away inside.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Maggie Cummings said:


> I like snakes, I collect garter snakes and keep them in my yard.
> Yes, I'm still alive. SURPRISE!!
> Now that my computers are half working_ I'll try to get better at posting. I miss talking to you guys, and I've missed you all._


I like to have snakes in the yard. This past summer I only saw 5 and only one of those was an adult, a black rat. the rest were babies. this one today could be one I saw earlier so I'm not counting it as the 6th one.---Welcome Back.


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> Guess where I am tonight before work...
> View attachment 225149


This adorable baby has the cutest clothes!


----------



## Big Charlie

mike taylor said:


> My granddaughter all ready to meet Santa.
> View attachment 225170


Adorable! Did she cry?


----------



## mike taylor

Nope not at all .


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> This adorable baby has the cutest clothes!



Lol his Mom puts on the clothes bought by the person visiting. Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> My granddaughter all ready to meet Santa.
> View attachment 225170


Ah! What a cute little elf!


----------



## Yvonne G

@MPRC 





Have a great day, Lacy!​


----------



## MPRC

Thanks Yvonne! Lots of work and a little play, no big plans.


----------



## MPRC

As per usual this will probably post upside down.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yummy! I turn my Kindle end for end to see the picture, but the picture turns too. Dang!


----------



## Big Charlie

MPRC said:


> As per usual this will probably post upside down.
> View attachment 225185


Amazing how it doesn't spill! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Glad you are alive!


thank you jacqui I've missed being able to reach those tortoise people, no communictation


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> We missed you too, Maggie. How are all the animals. I'd love to see pictures of the giant sulcata in your shed.


I'm afraid you'll be disappointed.....he's not 2 yet and weight this a.m. was 31 lb. He's pretty and has a weird personality. He's really taken over Bob's shed.
I can't seem to bring up my 3k photos........But I'll try and put some pictures out. Neither computer really works welll


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Big Charlie

Maggie Cummings said:


> I'm afraid you'll be disappointed.....he's not 2 yet and weight this a.m. was 31 lb. He's pretty and has a weird personality. He's really taken over Bob's shed.
> I can't seem to bring up my 3k photos........But I'll try and put some pictures out. Neither computer really works welll


Welcome back! I'm hoping to see lots of photos.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> As per usual this will probably post upside down.
> View attachment 225185


Happy belated


----------



## Jacqui

If I could just stay out of the baby department, think how many tortoises I could get....


----------



## Momof4

And Oliver in the way again! 
I spent 2 hours putting this electric Jeep together for my grandson. 
This kitty totally claimed it and started attacking us.


----------



## Momof4

@MPRC 

Happy belated birthday!! Sorry I wasn’t on yesterday.


----------



## Jacqui

Yippee, I have gotten over the hump of Hump Day! It's all down hill now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey people! Sorry haven’t been online since forever. Long story short, I’ve been busy. I’ve been working and writing intensely since I left. I’ve only taken the past two summers off. I spent them both in the US. The summer of 2016 in Philadelphia. I stayed with family friends, and it was really fun. Then, I spent the summer of 2017 in New York City. I spent the summer at the St. Regis, and it was heavenly. I made a lot friends, quite a few of which I’ll see at university. This leads me to the following. I’ve been super surprise busy with college application these past few months. Something truly life changing happened the past Thursday at 7:00 PM. At exactly that time, I opened my laptop. It was Friday, 4:00 AM in Dubai. I clicked on “Application Status Update”.


An acceptance letter from Columbia University.


I am truly honored to have such an opportunity, and I wanted to say thank you for providing me with support when I needed it. I’ll try to be more active on here, seeing that I’m less busy right now.


How’s everyone been doing? Any major changes?


----------



## Yvonne G

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey people! Sorry haven’t been online since forever. Long story short, I’ve been busy. I’ve been working and writing intensely since I left. I’ve only taken the past two summers off. I spent them both in the US. The summer of 2016 in Philadelphia. I stayed with family friends, and it was really fun. Then, I spent the summer of 2017 in New York City. I spent the summer at the St. Regis, and it was heavenly. I made a lot friends, quite a few of which I’ll see at university. This leads me to the following. I’ve been super surprise busy with college application these past few months. Something truly life changing happened the past Thursday at 7:00 PM. At exactly that time, I opened my laptop. It was Friday, 4:00 AM in Dubai. I clicked on “Application Status Update”.
> 
> 
> An acceptance letter from Columbia University.
> 
> 
> I am truly honored to have such an opportunity, and I wanted to say thank you for providing me with support when I needed it. I’ll try to be more active on here, seeing that I’m less busy right now.
> 
> 
> How’s everyone been doing? Any major changes?


Wow, Abdulla. . . so nice to see you posting again. So you're going to be going to Columbia. That's great news. Will you live on campus? I'll bet the weather is quite a bit different there than what you were used to in Abu Dhabi. Welcome back!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Wow, Abdulla. . . so nice to see you posting again. So you're going to be going to Columbia. That's great news. Will you live on campus? I'll bet the weather is quite a bit different there than what you were used to in Abu Dhabi. Welcome back!



Living on campus is mandatory for all freshmen, so I’ll live on campus the first year. Not sure if I want to stay at apartment later on, it sounds a little isolating.

With regards to the weather, I’m realllly glad I’ll get to feel cold every now and then. Plus, it’s just another excuse to get more faux fur clothing.


----------



## Big Charlie

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey people! Sorry haven’t been online since forever. Long story short, I’ve been busy. I’ve been working and writing intensely since I left. I’ve only taken the past two summers off. I spent them both in the US. The summer of 2016 in Philadelphia. I stayed with family friends, and it was really fun. Then, I spent the summer of 2017 in New York City. I spent the summer at the St. Regis, and it was heavenly. I made a lot friends, quite a few of which I’ll see at university. This leads me to the following. I’ve been super surprise busy with college application these past few months. Something truly life changing happened the past Thursday at 7:00 PM. At exactly that time, I opened my laptop. It was Friday, 4:00 AM in Dubai. I clicked on “Application Status Update”.
> 
> 
> An acceptance letter from Columbia University.
> 
> 
> I am truly honored to have such an opportunity, and I wanted to say thank you for providing me with support when I needed it. I’ll try to be more active on here, seeing that I’m less busy right now.
> 
> 
> How’s everyone been doing? Any major changes?


Congratulations! My father went to Columbia.


----------



## Big Charlie

AbdullaAli said:


> Living on campus is mandatory for all freshmen, so I’ll live on campus the first year. Not sure if I want to stay at apartment later on, it sounds a little isolating.
> 
> With regards to the weather, I’m realllly glad I’ll get to feel cold every now and then. Plus, it’s just another excuse to get more faux fur clothing.


It's going to be really cold! You might need real fur - it's a lot warmer than the fake stuff. What is your major?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Big Charlie said:


> It's going to be really cold! You might need real fur - it's a lot warmer than the fake stuff. What is your major?



I buy fake fur because I'm vegan, so I'll probably end up buying a lot of clothing till I figure out what works best. I'm a shopaholic so the thought of that provides with a lot of relief, lol. 

I'll probably major in chemistry, specifically organic chemistry. I want to end up being either a cosmetic chemist or work in the pharmaceutical industry. If that doesn't work out, I may have to get a degree in biology and become a professor. I much prefer becoming a cosmetic chemist though.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Big Charlie said:


> Congratulations! My father went to Columbia.


Thanks! And that so cool


----------



## Big Charlie

AbdullaAli said:


> I buy fake fur because I'm vegan, so I'll probably end up buying a lot of clothing till I figure out what works best. I'm a shopaholic so the thought of that provides with a lot of relief, lol.
> 
> I'll probably major in chemistry, specifically organic chemistry. I want to end up being either a cosmetic chemist or work in the pharmaceutical industry. If that doesn't work out, I may have to get a degree in biology and become a professor. I much prefer becoming a cosmetic chemist though.


My father got his pharmacy degree from Columbia.
I got these the last time I was in NYC. https://www.uniqlo.com/us/en/men/heattech-collection They work amazingly well.


----------



## MPRC

Big Charlie said:


> My father got his pharmacy degree from Columbia.
> I got these the last time I was in NYC. https://www.uniqlo.com/us/en/men/heattech-collection They work amazingly well.


+1 for the awesomeness of Uniqlo heat tech. Good stuff!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Morning back attcha!


----------



## MPRC

Boyfriend got a new rodent.


----------



## bouaboua

Going to be sub-frezeening tonight.......I don't like it.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Going to be sub-frezeening tonight.......I don't like it.



Santa is gonna be cold Christmas eve with our single digit cold that is expected.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening! It's the start of my Friday! ♡♡♡


----------



## Jacqui

It's morning!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For an hour plus.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I’ve been going through old family photos on my phone and really enjoying it. It’s fun because it helps ya (me) remember stuff and times. 
And, ya know, ya only remember the good things and times…I’ve asked some friends that I’ve had 30+ years to email or text pictures too. Same results. I encourage y’all to do it. And have folks take pictures during these get together times and keep notes, (they help). Doing stupid things too, like folks shop together now adays I see and they stop at those coffee things all stores seem to have now, right? Pictures like that too. Then put it all together, group it by folks that know each other, or a common interests, what ever the common denominator is and then send it to those folks with your notes and encourage them to add their own photos and notes and for them to pass it on. 
Wait. Never mind. That’s probably what The Facebook is. If I had The Facebook like everyone says I should I’d know. LOL Well, sorry for the long, likely useless post. I think I should stay with science posts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Regarding picture taking, I like that my iPhone stores all the time, date, and location of my pictures, but I’ve also got me a free apple app that dates the photos in the bottom right corner in an unobtrusive way. The app is called “DateCam” and I think it’s free.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Regarding picture taking, I like that my iPhone stores all the time, date, and location of my pictures, but I’ve also got me a free apple app that dates the photos in the bottom right corner in an unobtrusive way. The app is called “DateCam” and I think it’s free.



This app is not supported by iOS 11. I’ll try to contact the developer of DateCam to encourage them to do so.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well friends, it’s been nice posting stuff. I miss y’all most daily. I’ll get back to y’all tomorrow I’m thinking. It’s just like my bed time about 6 hours ago! My girlfriend was waiting for me about 3-4 hours ago, but being the smart woman she is, she’s gone to sleep some 4 hours ago. I cooked up a huge pot of Lima beans and ham for dinner and it was real good not as good as the split pea and ham the two of us made a week and a half ago, but real good just the same. Night friends.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well friends, it’s been nice posting stuff. I miss y’all most daily. I’ll get back to y’all tomorrow I’m thinking. It’s just like my bed time about 6 hours ago! My girlfriend was waiting for me about 3-4 hours ago, but being the smart woman she is, she’s gone to sleep some 4 hours ago. I cooked up a huge pot of Lima beans and ham for dinner and it was real good not as good as the split pea and ham the two of us made a week and a half ago, but real good just the same. Night friends.



That si up sounds good.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> That si up sounds good.



Howdy Jacqui! I’m thinking you were trying to say That “soup” sounds good. Right?


----------



## Big Charlie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Regarding picture taking, I like that my iPhone stores all the time, date, and location of my pictures, but I’ve also got me a free apple app that dates the photos in the bottom right corner in an unobtrusive way. The app is called “DateCam” and I think it’s free.


Google keeps track of when and where I take photos. They send me messages like 'this is what you were doing last year at this time.' I don't like using the camera on my phone so most of my photos are taken on my camera and don't always get uploaded the day I take them.

Did you stay up all night?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Big Charlie said:


> Did you stay up all night?


Just about. I got about 4 hours I think.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Has anyone else seen the fun news story regarding the young couple that gave birth to the frozen embryo baby that had been conceived about 24 years ago. The couple themselves are about that age themselves. The mom said, “we probably would have been friends!”


----------



## bouaboua

Good afternoon everyone. 

It is sunny but cold outside. But the little Pig are enjoy sun bath! ! !


----------



## Big Charlie

bouaboua said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> It is sunny but cold outside. But the little Pig are enjoy sun bath! ! !
> 
> View attachment 225560


It rained here this morning! Charlie has had his head stuck out between his door flaps all day but hasn't ventured out even though the sun came out.


----------



## jaizei

idk how but i stumbled into the edible insect portion of Amazon...I might be in the wrong business. Like Like $8 for a few insects.


----------



## Bambam1989

jaizei said:


> idk how but i stumbled into the edible insect portion of Amazon...I might be in the wrong business. Like Like $8 for a few insects.


There is an edible insect portion of Amazon? I gotta see this...


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> idk how but i stumbled into the edible insect portion of Amazon...I might be in the wrong business. Like Like $8 for a few insects.


If it makes you feel better, I always manage to find weirder stuff online for just 8 dollars.


----------



## Bambam1989

There is a very appetizing looking chocolate covered scorpion for $9


----------



## Abdulla6169

Bambam1989 said:


> There is a very appetizing looking chocolate covered scorpion for $9


That sounds cooooool! I’m a vegan, but damn that’s interesting.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Happy First Day Of Winter. Today the sunlight hours stop getting shorter.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Happy First Day Of Winter. Today the sunlight hours stop getting shorter.


Yea!


----------



## Yvonne G

The coldest it was supposed to be last night was 28F degrees, but when I checked it at 8a it was already 31F degrees. Looking out the window, everything is white. We had a real good freeze. I picked all my oranges last night so they wouldn't freeze. One tree had 10 and the other had 2 dozen. The 10 oranges are very sweet and juicy. I had a hose dripping on the ground around that tree almost all summer, while the 2 dozen orange tree is next to the pond and I thought it would get enough water from the pond. I was wrong. Those oranges taste good, but they're not real juicy. I love oranges right off the tree.


----------



## Yvonne G

Did I mention leaves?




Don't get me started on leaves!


----------



## bouaboua

And what about the leaves??


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Did I mention leaves?
> 
> View attachment 225605
> 
> 
> Don't get me started on leaves!


Do any of your tortoises eat the fallen dried leaves ? Walker munches on them all winter.


----------



## Big Charlie

Turtulas-Len said:


> Do any of your tortoises eat the fallen dried leaves ? Walker munches on them all winter.


Charlie loves them, even though he still has plenty of green grass.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Do any of your tortoises eat the fallen dried leaves ? Walker munches on them all winter.



I mainly use them to cover the hibernating turtles and tortoises, but right now, while the leaves are still fairly clean and in one piece, I gather them up to include in the babies' food each day.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

t's probably why she's so fat. Went to the store for tort food, and it was just like driving on an ice rink. I was sliding sideways, glad I took those drifting lessons, my car is all big motor and my wide tires don't seem to have traction. weeeeee, I did a couple of do nuts in the intersection.....some jerk called the cops on me, what is wrong with this generation, all serious and no fun.I have a lot of fun in my car and people are trying to get me to stop. I drive a 31 yr old car cuz it's more fun than anything. Car handles great, 'cept I'm about to lose my license. Can you imagine I got a reckless driving in my own damn driveway...private property. I've asked for a JURY trial. 
Looks like I'm gonna have surgery on my stomach. Told to stop drinking Mt. Dew, are you kidding or what?!!.
One of these days I'll tell you what mice feel like grabbing your naked boob. So that about catches you up on me.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy Jacqui! I’m thinking you were trying to say That “soup” sounds good. Right?



Lol yep, I was.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Was at the Maryland house today, A couple pics, Walkers first outside enclosure.

I built this in 1997 when he was still quit small. It has pretty much been empty since 2005. This next enclosure built at the same time houses some local turtles.

Almost completly taken over by nature this was where the hatchling local turtles started out.

The last is just a shot of part of the front yard.

When I first put that shed at the bottom of the hill the delivery people would leave packages on it's front porch instead of bringing them to the house, so I put a mail box in front of it. Our real mailbox is out on the main street..


----------



## Yvonne G

Lovely property. Is it vacant, or do you rent it out?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

My oldest son and family are there. I'm seriously thinking about moving back to Maryland and renting out the beach house. The Maryland house is set up for 2 families to live in.


----------



## Jacqui

It's snowing! Meanwhile in WY, Jeff is stopped for the night, since I80 is closed due to winter weather.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Was at the Maryland house today, A couple pics, Walkers first outside enclosure.
> View attachment 225827
> I built this in 1997 when he was still quit small. It has pretty much been empty since 2005. This next enclosure built at the same time houses some local turtles.
> View attachment 225828
> Almost completly taken over by nature this was where the hatchling local turtles started out.
> View attachment 225829
> The last is just a shot of part of the front yard.
> View attachment 225830
> When I first put that shed at the bottom of the hill the delivery people would leave packages on it's front porch instead of bringing them to the house, so I put a mail box in front of it. Our real mailbox is out on the main street..



Nice seeing how others live.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> My oldest son and family are there. I'm seriously thinking about moving back to Maryland and renting out the beach house. The Maryland house is set up for 2 families to live in.


It would be nice to live that close to your son and his family.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It's snowing! Meanwhile in WY, Jeff is stopped for the night, since I80 is closed due to winter weather.


Too bad he can't be home for Christmas.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> that’s interesting.



Well howdy there Abdulla,
How are you my Brother? I am doing well. I’ve hade many changes in my life since last we spoke. You know I was in a fairly serious auto accident, right? That wreck left me lacking in many memories, but I do remember that you and I were fairly close. 
To go with the one sulcata I have now, I also have a year old leopard tortoise. She has multiple split scutes going down here centerline and it looks just like a zipper. She eats strong and craps as much and just keeps growing. Here she is angry that she can’t eat in peace …

and another


So I’ve been well. But how have you been? I think of you and your situation and environment often and I have concerns for you. You remember? “The tortoise forum brought together a Cowboy and a Muslim together in peace “! You and I should be in politics and fix the ignorant anger people have towards those they don’t understand!” Peace Brother.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning on this white Christmas eve.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning on this white Christmas eve.


Snowing, huh? Here's wishing you and your family a very happy holiday! Are you going to the kidlet's house?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Snowing, huh? Here's wishing you and your family a very happy holiday! Are you going to the kidlet's house?



Snowed all night long. Going there today and tomorrow, too.


----------



## Jacqui

What are ya all doing this weekend?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Snowed all night long. Going there today and tomorrow, too.


Take a big sniff of that new baby for me, and give him a kiss on his forehead from Forum Gramm Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> What are ya all doing this weekend?


Other than going to my daughter's house to watch the great grand kids open their presents at zero dark thirty tomorrow a.m., it's just another day for me. Rake leaves, feed and clean up after animals, water plants, etc. etc. etc. I'm making a special trip to the store today to get buttermilk and eggs so I can try Moozillion's buttermilk pie recipe, and I'll bake that tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Merry Christmas everyone.I'm making kettle corn and watching a marathon of Lt Kenda the Homicied Hunter (!)


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie Cummings said:


> Merry Christmas everyone.I'm making kettle corn and watching a marathon of Lt Kenda the Homicied Hunter (!)



Merry Christmas Maggie!


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 225897


LOL!!!!! When I clicked on this thread, this picture popped up on the screen and it made me chuckle out loud. Dang that's cute!!


----------



## Melis

Turtulas-Len said:


> My oldest son and family are there. I'm seriously thinking about moving back to Maryland and renting out the beach house. The Maryland house is set up for 2 families to live in.


Another Marylander! Where abouts?


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! I'm so glad that's over. What a madhouse! My daughter and son-in-law, my grandson and his wife and the two great grand children - boys aged 3 and 2 (I think). The whole living room floor was covered with toys and wrapping paper. The boys were scrambling from one toy to another, shooting darts, running friction toys, riding bikes. I'm getting too old for this. I guess I really am bah humbug. I couldn't wait to get out of there and come home to my quiet, peaceful home and Misty. And Misty was VERY glad to see me too. She couldn't stop nudging me and putting her head under my arm. So, back to the regular routine. Time to go feed the animals.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 225897



His Daddy and Mommy worked to teach him to stick out his tongue. Cy is so proud of himself.


----------



## Jacqui

Merry Christmas Yvonne!


----------



## Bambam1989

Merry Christmas! 
We are kinda bah humbug in our house.. minimal effort and it's all for our daughter.


----------



## Jacqui

Bambam1989 said:


> Merry Christmas!
> We are kinda bah humbug in our house.. minimal effort and it's all for our daughter.



Between my job and loosing my Mom years ago, I am minimal with Christmas. I did actually manage to get all kids gift cards this year.


----------



## Jacqui

My arm currently


----------



## Bambam1989

Jacqui said:


> Between my job and loosing my Mom years ago, I am minimal with Christmas. I did actually manage to get all kids gift cards this year.


My daughter is young enough to still believe in Santa.. so we baked cookies- then I ate them. I also wrapped her presents.. in newspaper because I forgot to get wrapping paper.
I am an awesome mom- really[emoji28]


----------



## MPRC

I've been nonconsensually logged out for a few days! Not sure why the app got a bug up its butt. 
Here's our free tree, complete with scoliosis and improvised ornaments (this is my first tree as an adult) I'm guessi,g it will load upside down as usual.


----------



## Jacqui

Bambam1989 said:


> My daughter is young enough to still believe in Santa.. so we baked cookies- then I ate them. I also wrapped her presents.. in newspaper because I forgot to get wrapping paper.
> I am an awesome mom- really[emoji28]



Lol newspaper is what I normally use!


----------



## CarolM

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 225931
> 
> My arm currently


Sweet


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Merry Christmas Yvonne!


Bah humbug! But thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> I've been nonconsensually logged out for a few days! Not sure why the app got a bug up its butt.
> Here's our free tree, complete with scoliosis and improvised ornaments (this is my first tree as an adult) I'm guessi,g it will load upside down as usual.
> View attachment 225935
> View attachment 225936
> View attachment 225937
> View attachment 225938


It's actually quite beautiful!


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> I've been nonconsensually logged out for a few days! Not sure why the app got a bug up its butt.
> Here's our free tree, complete with scoliosis and improvised ornaments (this is my first tree as an adult) I'm guessi,g it will load upside down as usual.
> View attachment 225935
> View attachment 225936
> View attachment 225937
> View attachment 225938



I like your tree


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Bah humbug! But thanks.



Did you make the pie?


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Turtulas-Len

Walker stayed out until it was getting dark, He must not of wanted Christmas day to end,

even though we didn't get out of the 30s. Looks like the same cold temps for several more days.


----------



## MPRC

Oh Christmas tort...


----------



## Jacqui

On my way home. It's snowing and will be single digits tonight. Would love Walker's temps!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Did you make the pie?


No, haven't been to the store yet.


----------



## Momof4

I wrote a long merry Christmas post with my above pic but it didn’t post but two pics showed up instead. Hmmm

Well, I just hope everyone enjoyed their day!! 
I ate way too much but enjoyed every bite and every drink!!


----------



## Jacqui

My car grumbled about starting to go to work tonight. Hope it starts in the morning when it should be -3 or so.


----------



## Jacqui

-12 at home, windchill was -29


----------



## mike taylor

I seen big foot ! Not really . Turns out it was a fat hairy dude out for a morning walk .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I seen big foot ! Not really . Turns out it was a fat hairy dude out for a morning walk .



You looked in a mirror?


----------



## mike taylor

Nope smarty . This dude was big ! Like over six feet tall .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today on the evening news they told this story: 

http://abc30.com/fresno-woman-gives-birth-to-baby-boy-in-local-market/2831314/

In unrelated news, I think a tortoise grandma here on the forum lives down is Fresno, right?


----------



## Big Charlie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Today on the evening news they told this story:
> 
> http://abc30.com/fresno-woman-gives-birth-to-baby-boy-in-local-market/2831314/
> 
> In unrelated news, I think a tortoise grandma here on the forum lives down is Fresno, right?


Pretty close, Clovis, which is right next door. I live about an hour away.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening everybody!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi, Jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, Jacqui!



*maddly waves and jumps up and down* Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

Going to need to be jumping up and down to stay warm. Think I saw the high is going to be 7.


----------



## Jacqui

Will somebody come unload my groceries? It's 4 degrees.


----------



## Jacqui

Thinking of KerryAnne, just saw about 11 Jeeps heading out to "play".


----------



## DE42

Good morning. Just found this thread.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Good morning. Just found this thread.
> View attachment 226301



Hi, and welcome to our informal chat thread. Years ago we asked our admin, Josh, if he would put up a chat feature on the forum. He said no, so this thread is the next best thing. Actually, if you think about it, this is better because with 'chat,' the conversations only show the last few posts, whereas with it in a thread, like this, we can always look back and read old posts.

So, what's going on with you? Mike saw Bigfoot and Jacqui is too cold to bring in her groceries. My dog, Misty, and cat, Sterling allowed me to sleep in this a.m., so I'm getting a late start on my day.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, and welcome to our informal chat thread. Years ago we asked our admin, Josh, if he would put up a chat feature on the forum. He said no, so this thread is the next best thing. Actually, if you think about it, this is better because with 'chat,' the conversations only show the last few posts, whereas with it in a thread, like this, we can always look back and read old posts.
> 
> So, what's going on with you? Mike saw Bigfoot and Jacqui is too cold to bring in her groceries. My dog, Misty, and cat, Sterling allowed me to sleep in this a.m., so I'm getting a late start on my day.


I'm looking for food in a house with little to none. It's my fault though I've not went out and got anything. And I still think I'll put it off lol. 
Reasons
1.) It's cold out. In the 20's F
2.) My depression makes me want to stay in and not go anywhere. 
3.) It's cold. Lol


----------



## DE42

So what is the difference between this thread and CDR?


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> So what is the difference between this thread and CDR?


None, really. The Cold Dark Room was started by Adam (Tidgy's Dad) and quite a few of its visitors are from "across the pond." Here in our informal chat room, started years ago by Jacqui, it's bright and sunny, and we don't have all the strange creatures that inhabit the CDR. A few different people and a slightly different outlook, but basically the same. I like to visit both places. CDR makes me laugh quite frequently, while here I can catch up on everyone's day to day comings and goings.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> None, really. The Cold Dark Room was started by Adam (Tidgy's Dad) and quite a few of its visitors are from "across the pond." Here in our informal chat room, started years ago by Jacqui, it's bright and sunny, and we don't have all the strange creatures that inhabit the CDR. A few different people and a slightly different outlook, but basically the same. I like to visit both places. CDR makes me laugh quite frequently, while here I can catch up on everyone's day to day comings and goings.


Okay that sounds good. I decided to brave the cold and am on my way out to search for some food. Wish me luck LOL


----------



## Yvonne G

My fridge is so full of tortoise food there's no room for people food. I have a lot of package dinners (for example Kraft Macaroni and Cheese ) in my cupboard.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> My fridge is so full of tortoise food there's no room for people food. I have a lot of package dinners (for example Kraft Macaroni and Cheese ) in my cupboard.


I have mac and cheese in mine too lol. 

My gecko food is in another cabnet.


----------



## DE42

One of my books came today


----------



## Turtulas-Len

DE42 said:


> Good morning. Just found this thread.
> View attachment 226301


Nice pic


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Look at that face, She wants me to do something about the cold that's outside.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Look at that face, She wants me to do something about the cold that's outside.
> View attachment 226359


I'll bet she's sitting there with her teeth chattering too.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> I'll bet she's sitting there with her teeth chattering too.


Not really, Seven doesn't stay out long enough to get cold. Just long enough to do her business and right back in. Rocket is a different story he loves to be outside, unless it's raining.


----------



## Yvonne G

We're just having the best weather! Today the sun is shining and it's about 50F degrees, goin' for 66F. I love this kind of weather. 



I didn't even have to make a fire in the wood stove today. 



I've got a load of clothes in the washing machine, 



all the tortoise food is loaded up into the distribution tub, 



the babies are fed 








and I'm rarin' to go!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

We are still colder than normal with the wind blowing. High today was 24F, supposed to get down to 13 tonight. Walker came out to eat and get a drink about 12:30 but only stayed for 45 minutes.


----------



## Yvonne G

Have you weighed him recently?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

No and I can't remember what it was the last time I did, I believe it was somewhere around a 100.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm having a hard time getting going today. I couldn't get to sleep last night. Every time I looked at the clock it was a half hour later than the last time I looked. I was awake to hear all the guns and fireworks at midnight. My next door neighbor is native american and he and his cohorts were beating drums quite some time before and after midnight. The last time I remember looking at the clock was around 2a. But Misty and Sterling were sure to tell me it was time to get up at 5a. Darned animals. If I ignore them Misty huffs in my face and Sterling bites my head and digs in my hair, claws extended. So I'm up and dressed. The daily tortoise ration is fixed and in the tub. Cats fed. Teeth brushed. Morning ablutions accomplished. I think I'm having a hard time getting going because I've decided today will be the day I start on raking the leaves off the roof of the tortoise gazebo. It's hard for me to climb the ladder. It's hard for me to lift the lo-o-o-o-o-ong handled rake to get it up high enough to reach as far as it reaches. It's hard! But I have to do it or the rotting leaves will make the roof of the garage rust (metal building). I was going to make bierocks, but I didn't get the frozen dough out of the freezer early enough. If I set it out now it will be too late in the day by the time they have thawed. Maybe tomorrow. OK, I've put it off long enough. . .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> On my way home. It's snowing and will be single digits tonight. Would love Walker's temps!


It was 27 here.we have freezing fog. Life is wonderful, try having 5 Sulcata who are all mad cuz I wouldn't let them out.They are all under 2 and the biggest is Big Sam. I wish I could figure out how to up load my camera Now the only pictures I have of Bob are a collage(?)


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Turtulas-Len said:


> We are still colder than normal with the wind blowing. High today was 24F, supposed to get down to 13 tonight. Walker came out to eat and get a drink about 12:30 but only stayed for 45 minutes.
> View attachment 226450



look at those growth rings..nice carapace


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I'ts bad because they are too small really to be out in the harrid weather and put them in*the shed. I wish all would go in. *Guess what happed ....I have a 28 pound perfect tuxeudo....She is beautyful. Anyway all those Sulcata came in from the cold (24) and were under thelight all that time, nope, heres another for me to fuss over...hahaha


----------



## Yvonne G

The tuxedo cat?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Cleo who is Kasey's mom is a moocher here is what she does daily when Rocket and Seven eat their soft food. She wont touch their dry food.


I think she has figured out to eat off Sevens plate first because Rocket eats so much slower.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> The tuxedo cat?




The fat black cat finally caughtamouse!!! Great cat picutres


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Cleo who is Kasey's mom is a moocher here is what she does daily when Rocket and Seven eat their soft food. She wont touch their dry food.
> View attachment 226513
> View attachment 226514
> I think she has figured out to eat off Sevens plate first because Rocket eats so much slower.


I love the torty. My two favorite cats in the whole world were Katy Kitty and Molly. I had Katy Kitty before I got a camera, so no pictures of her, but here's Molly (long since gone across the rainbow bridge:


----------



## Yvonne G

0-0-0-0 0-0-0-0-0!!!! That gives me an idea for "I Spy" - I'll bet not too many folks still have an ironing board.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> 0-0-0-0 0-0-0-0-0!!!! That gives me an idea for "I Spy" - I'll bet not too many folks still have an ironing board.


I spy has been a little slow lately.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> 0-0-0-0 0-0-0-0-0!!!! That gives me an idea for "I Spy" - I'll bet not too many folks still have an ironing board.


I do, and it is set up in the spare room. Even though I hate to iron. I only use it when I'm sewing or for small touch-ups. I won't buy something if I know it is going to need ironing.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> 0-0-0-0 0-0-0-0-0!!!! That gives me an idea for "I Spy" - I'll bet not too many folks still have an ironing board.


I have 3, 2 of the old wood type and a yellow one from 1975 that we got when you needed one. When I was a kid ironing clothes was one of the weekly chores we had to do. I wont play that I spy. unless no body else has one.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, so @Jacqui - I finally made the buttermilk pie. The ingredients:




Don't judge me by my pie crust. I have NEVER been able to roll out a perfect circle.

And the finished product:




Can anyone tell me why buttermilk tastes so bad? I like milk. I like butter. But buttermilk? Yuck! The store didn't have quart containers of it, so I had to buy a half gallon. I figured maybe I could drink the remainder. But it almost made me gag! Thank goodness I only took a small sip. @Moozillion says the pie is best when cold, so I'm not going to taste it until later after it's been refrigerated.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion mentioned some sort of Meyer lemon thingey, so after the pie is gone I'll look up that recipe and make it too.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, so @Jacqui - I finally made the buttermilk pie. The ingredients:
> 
> View attachment 226543
> 
> 
> Don't judge me by my pie crust. I have NEVER been able to roll out a perfect circle.
> 
> And the finished product:
> 
> View attachment 226544
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me why buttermilk tastes so bad? I like milk. I like butter. But buttermilk? Yuck! The store didn't have quart containers of it, so I had to buy a half gallon. I figured maybe I could drink the remainder. But it almost made me gag! Thank goodness I only took a small sip. @Moozillion says the pie is best when cold, so I'm not going to taste it until later after it's been refrigerated.


I do not know if it is true but my mother explained it to me like this. Buttermilk is actually made from the milk left over AFTER the butter has been extracted from it. So it's actually healthier, but I think they also add some kind of culture to it.


----------



## Big Charlie

Bambam1989 said:


> I do not know if it is true but my mother explained it to me like this. Buttermilk is actually made from the milk left over AFTER the butter has been extracted from it. So it's actually healthier, but I think they also add some kind of culture to it.


That is exactly what buttermilk was originally - the byproduct of making butter. Today's buttermilk that you buy in the stores is actually cultured, like yogurt.


----------



## Bambam1989

Big Charlie said:


> That is exactly what buttermilk was originally - the byproduct of making butter. Today's buttermilk that you buy in the stores is actually cultured, like yogurt.


This is another moment when you realize that your mother knows everything...


----------



## Big Charlie

Bambam1989 said:


> This is another moment when you realize that your mother knows everything...


Aren't moms great?!

I used to have a roommate who put chicken bones in the freezer after she ate chicken. When I asked her why, she said because her mom always did it. Later, I had a chance to ask her mom about it. She said she put them in the freezer if she wasn't able to take them out to the trash right away so they wouldn't stink up the house. We had a trash chute right outside our door so the daughter could have disposed of them immediately. I guess if I hadn't asked her mother, our freezer would have been so full of bones there wouldn't have been room for anything else!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, so @Jacqui - I finally made the buttermilk pie. The ingredients:
> 
> View attachment 226543
> 
> 
> Don't judge me by my pie crust. I have NEVER been able to roll out a perfect circle.
> 
> And the finished product:
> 
> View attachment 226544
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me why buttermilk tastes so bad? I like milk. I like butter. But buttermilk? Yuck! The store didn't have quart containers of it, so I had to buy a half gallon. I figured maybe I could drink the remainder. But it almost made me gag! Thank goodness I only took a small sip. @Moozillion says the pie is best when cold, so I'm not going to taste it until later after it's been refrigerated.



Soooo, how was the pie?? I’m so curious!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Soooo, how was the pie?? I’m so curious!


It was ok, but not something I'll make again.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having a hard time getting going today. I couldn't get to sleep last night. Every time I looked at the clock it was a half hour later than the last time I looked. I was awake to hear all the guns and fireworks at midnight. My next door neighbor is native american and he and his cohorts were beating drums quite some time before and after midnight. The last time I remember looking at the clock was around 2a. But Misty and Sterling were sure to tell me it was time to get up at 5a. Darned animals. If I ignore them Misty huffs in my face and Sterling bites my head and digs in my hair, claws extended. So I'm up and dressed. The daily tortoise ration is fixed and in the tub. Cats fed. Teeth brushed. Morning ablutions accomplished. I think I'm having a hard time getting going because I've decided today will be the day I start on raking the leaves off the roof of the tortoise gazebo. It's hard for me to climb the ladder. It's hard for me to lift the lo-o-o-o-o-ong handled rake to get it up high enough to reach as far as it reaches. It's hard! But I have to do it or the rotting leaves will make the roof of the garage rust (metal building). I was going to make bierocks, but I didn't get the frozen dough out of the freezer early enough. If I set it out now it will be too late in the day by the time they have thawed. Maybe tomorrow. OK, I've put it off long enough. . .



Bierocks?


----------



## Jacqui

Hi everybody!


----------



## DE42

You know you're a pet owner when this is the fisrt thing on Amazon when you log on.


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> Bierocks?


I had to google it too! It's a German meat stuffed roll.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man. . . you've never had bierocks? M-m-m-m good!


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> You know you're a pet owner when this is the fisrt thing on Amazon when you log on.
> View attachment 226593


Mine is usually dog chews or lizard lights!


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> I had to google it too! It's a German meat stuffed roll.


Like a Runza?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man. . . you've never had bierocks? M-m-m-m good!



Nope, I’ve never heard of it!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Nope, I’ve never heard of it!



My kind of lady! Lol


----------



## Momof4

@yvonneG
Similar to Bea’s other recipe, while camping this week my friend baked something similar to that bread thing she posted. Except it was a Pillsbury bread loaf. You unroll it and just add pepperoni and mozzarella cheese and roll it back up. I guess you could stuff it with anything that tickles your fancy.


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> Like a Runza?


I've never heard of that either!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> I've never heard of that either!



What! You never had a Runza!


----------



## Jacqui

Guess who is going to Ireland in May.....


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Guess who is going to Ireland in May.....



Oh cool! Whereabouts are you going?!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Guess who is going to Ireland in May.....


Tell us more!!


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Oh cool! Whereabouts are you going?!



Lol to be honest, I don't know. I left planning up to my two youngest and the daughter's guy. I am just thrilled they invited me a long. I would love to go to County Mayo, as that's where my Mother's family came from.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Tell us more!!



My daughter is suppose to give me papers with details. All I know is when we leave, what airport we leave and return at and the return date.


----------



## Jacqui

Did you all buy your lottery tickets?


----------



## Jacqui

Hope Walker and his "Dad" are all snuggled in with this weather.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> My daughter is suppose to give me papers with details. All I know is when we leave, what airport we leave and return at and the return date.




That is so exciting!!! My family is from Ireland too!!
So happy for you!!!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Brrrrr

Very windy


----------



## DE42

Turtulas-Len said:


> Brrrrr
> View attachment 226724
> Very windy


That looks terrible. I hope you don't have to be out in it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yipes! That's pretty darned windy. And I'm sure you all know how I feel about the wind!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

DE42 said:


> That looks terrible. I hope you don't have to be out in it.


No not for any length of time, Went out to turn Walkers che on, that took about a minute.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Yipes! That's pretty darned windy. And I'm sure you all know how I feel about the wind!


The snow had stopped for several hours but it just started again. I heard we are going to have a couple more days of this disgusting wind with the cold temps. The people east and north of me have it much worse than I do. already heard of power outages there.I checked the generators and ran power cords yesterday just in case we loose power.


----------



## Momof4

I have such a naughty cat. Then he growls at me when I try to get him down just so I can close the door.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I have such a naughty cat. Then he growls at me when I try to get him down just so I can close the door.
> 
> View attachment 226751


Mr. Personality.


----------



## DE42

Subway!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> That is so exciting!!! My family is from Ireland too!!
> So happy for you!!!!



What part?


----------



## Jacqui

*waiting for Yvonne to join me for lunch*......


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *waiting for Yvonne to join me for lunch*......


Don't wait too long. I think she's vegging out in front of the TV.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Don't wait too long. I think she's vegging out in front of the TV.



More Olive Garden for me, especially the mints!


----------



## Yvonne G

You make me jealous. I love the all you can eat salad and bread sticks. Oh, and the mints, of course. My Smart and Final sells BIG plastic jars of those chocolate mints.


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> Subway!



My daughter’s leftovers from dinner last night. 

She eats before and after soccer practice.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You make me jealous. I love the all you can eat salad and bread sticks. Oh, and the mints, of course. My Smart and Final sells BIG plastic jars of those chocolate mints.



You get the salad, I want the soup.


----------



## Jacqui

We are having a heat wave! Almost 30 and sunny out here!


----------



## MPRC

The city is FINALLY relocating the road that they put across my property decades ago. The neighbors still hate us. What they don't realize is that if they hadn't made a sport out of staring at us day in and day out while we work along with reporting us to the city every time we fart we wouldn't have gotten a survey to put up a fence....which is how we discovered the issue and wound up with them losing part of their yard and the fence. Our side is fixed, who knows WTF they are going to do on their side.


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> The city is FINALLY relocating the road that they put across my property decades ago. The neighbors still hate us. What they don't realize is that if they hadn't made a sport out of staring at us day in and day out while we work along with reporting us to the city every time we fart we wouldn't have gotten a survey to put up a fence....which is how we discovered the issue and wound up with them losing part of their yard and the fence. Our side is fixed, who knows WTF they are going to do on their side.
> 
> View attachment 226800
> View attachment 226801
> View attachment 226802




I’m a little confused. 
Is your new fence going along the white line so your yard will be bigger? 

The post that are in, look brand new so I got confused.


----------



## MPRC

@Momof4 - City code wont let us put a fence ON the property line so our tall fence with the brown 4x4's will go there and they put gravel down where they tore out the road. I can plant a lawn there, park there, put up a 2-1/2 foot fence etc, I just can't have a solid 7-1/2 ft wood fence on the line.

When all is said and done the white fence will be gone with pavement over the spot to widen the alley back to being 'legal' width.


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> @Momof4 - City code wont let us put a fence ON the property line so our tall fence with the brown 4x4's will go there and they put gravel down where they tore out the road. I can plant a lawn there, park there, put up a 2-1/2 foot fence etc, I just can't have a solid 7-1/2 ft wood fence on the line.
> 
> When all is said and done the white fence will be gone with pavement over the spot to widen the alley back to being 'legal' width.



Got it!! It will be so nice to have that privacy!! Yay!!!


----------



## Momof4

The past couple of days we have a new fence going up. It about half way done. It was chain link so it feels weird not being about to see people walking by. I’ll get used to it. Our dogs should bark less too! 
They sit at the slider just waiting for a dog.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Momof4 said:


> The past couple of days we have a new fence going up. It about half way done. It was chain link so it feels weird not being about to see people walking by. I’ll get used to it. Our dogs should bark less too!
> They sit at the slider just waiting for a dog.
> 
> View attachment 226812


Looks nice, do you maintain the slope between the fence and roadway ?


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> More Olive Garden for me, especially the mints!


Hey, I'm going there today too! 

One time they ran out of mints. We were so disappointed. The next time we demanded they give us extra. Last time my husband stole the mints in front of the waiter so he brought me more. My husband said he did it on purpose so we would get more, but I don't know.


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> Hey, I'm going there today too!
> 
> One time they ran out of mints. We were so disappointed. The next time we demanded they give us extra. Last time my husband stole the mints in front of the waiter so he brought me more. My husband said he did it on purpose so we would get more, but I don't know.



We had a fun guy who worked for several months who knew we loved mints. We would end up with atleast ten each. Lol. I got three yesterday.


----------



## Jacqui

It's my Monday, so work tonight.  Really not so bad, as I really do like it.


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> We had a fun guy who worked for several months who knew we loved mints. We would end up with atleast ten each. Lol. I got three yesterday.


We only got one each today. When we eat there, I take so much home that I get at least 2 extra meals.


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Weekend TFO! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Happy Weekend TFO! ! ! ! ! !



You too, Steven! Where are you?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> You too, Steven! Where are you?


Back to work in Asia again.


----------



## Momof4

Turtulas-Len said:


> Looks nice, do you maintain the slope between the fence and roadway ?



We try!! We just put the block wall in 6 or so months ago. That’s our driveway not the road. It was being sealed that day too. 

Always a project around here.


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Back to work in Asia again.



I know it’s pretty cold, right? 
My husband is there now and the factory’s are freezing and the hallways and dining area are cold too! They only heat the rooms!!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Back to work in Asia again.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Jacqui!

So hard to read about the very, very cold weather hitting the eastern portion of the States. My grand daughter is in New Jersey and she tells me she's more or less house bound until the weather lets up.

We're having a very mild weather pattern. I haven't made a fire in the wood stove for several days. Love this weather. Now if only I had some ambition to go outside and do something.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Jacqui!
> 
> So hard to read about the very, very cold weather hitting the eastern portion of the States. My grand daughter is in New Jersey and she tells me she's more or less house bound until the weather lets up.
> 
> We're having a very mild weather pattern. I haven't made a fire in the wood stove for several days. Love this weather. Now if only I had some ambition to go outside and do something.


Yes, it's been very warm. I was too hot all day yesterday. Yesterday I was ambitious. Today I'm lazy.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

It's still cold, but are supposed to get above freezing tomorrow. Turtle Tracks,


----------



## Momof4

Turtulas-Len said:


> It's still cold, but are supposed to get above freezing tomorrow. Turtle Tracks,
> View attachment 227100



Those tracks are too cute!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> It's still cold, but are supposed to get above freezing tomorrow. Turtle Tracks,
> View attachment 227100


He puts a lot of miles on those little stubby legs!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

He made those tracks on Friday and he didn't want to go back in his house, I thought he was getting cold so I got him to go in and about 10 minutes later he was back out playing in the snow. I got him to go back in and locked him in.. It was very windy and the temp was 19 F when he came out the first time. I kept him locked in until this morning. He came out for a while and is locked in his house again until tomorrow. We have a chance of rain, freezing rain sleet or snow this evening. so he is better off in his house and I don't have to worry about him getting chilled while playing out in the yard. I sure named him right, those tracks in the pic are in an area less than half of his yard and he covers the entire yard when he comes out.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> He made those tracks on Friday and he didn't want to go back in his house, I thought he was getting cold so I got him to go in and about 10 minutes later he was back out playing in the snow. I got him to go back in and locked him in.. It was very windy and the temp was 19 F when he came out the first time. I kept him locked in until this morning. He came out for a while and is locked in his house again until tomorrow. We have a chance of rain, freezing rain sleet or snow this evening. so he is better off in his house and I don't have to worry about him getting chilled while playing out in the yard. I sure named him right, those tracks in the pic are in an area less than half of his yard and he covers the entire yard when he comes out.


Silly creature! When it's cold Dudley sits in the doorway looking out for about 10 minutes then he goes back inside and stays in.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Silly creature! When it's cold Dudley sits in the doorway looking out for about 10 minutes then he goes back inside and stays in.


Sometimes Charlie will sit in the doorway all day.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening! How was everybody's day?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Silly creature! When it's cold Dudley sits in the doorway looking out for about 10 minutes then he goes back inside and stays in.



Sounds like a true Californian.


----------



## Jacqui

Was another beautiful day here. Going to be in the 50s the next two days, then Wednesday night (my weekend) it goes cold and snowy again.


----------



## Jacqui

"Hey, let me in too!"


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 227163
> 
> "Hey, let me in too!"


Nice looking little group.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Nice looking little group.



That's my captive bred bunch. They are looking a little rough, but thank you.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!

I bought a couple of lamb steaks on clearance. Anybody in here fix lamb? As a kid, for a treat, my Mom would get lamb and broil it. Loved the garlic and how the fat would crisp up and be yummy. Wondering how I should prepare these. Almost got a lamb roast, but decided against that one today.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> That's my captive bred bunch. They are looking a little rough, but thank you.


Really? I don't think they look rough at all.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I bought a couple of lamb steaks on clearance. Anybody in here fix lamb? As a kid, for a treat, my Mom would get lamb and broil it. Loved the garlic and how the fat would crisp up and be yummy. Wondering how I should prepare these. Almost got a lamb roast, but decided against that one today.


I don't like the way lamb smells when cooking, so I don't buy it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hoo dogies, is it ever cold out there this a.m. I haven't made a fire in the wood stove for several days because we're having a spell of pretty nice weather. My house is well-insulated, so even though the nights outside are in the 30s, the house really doesn't cool down that much inside. But today it's raining and very windy. The ambient temp isn't all that cold, but it's a pretty cold wind a-blowin'. So I came in from my a.m. chores and built a fire. My fingers are too stiff to type properly. Even so, it's still only 65F in here. That's not too cold. Can't wait for the fire to get going so I can stand there and warm up my fingers! 

Misty finally went outside with me, so her morning ablutions have been taken care of. It's interesting that all my fair weather cats have found a dry place to hide. I keep the door to the old, vacant house on the back of my property propped open so the cats can go in there out of the weather, but for some reason, they don't. Maybe there's a ghost in there.

@Jacqui - Did you cook your lamb yet? Here's a nice recipe for lamb steak:


Season the lamb with the salt, pepper, garlic powder, and onion powder.
Place a cast-iron, stainless steel, or other heavy-bottomed frying pan on a burner over medium-high heat. Add the oil and allow to become very hot (a drop of water should sizzle).
Lay the seasoned lamb in the skillet and let sear or 2 minutes to develop a golden-brown exterior.
Flip the lamb over and sear the other side for an additional 2 minutes.
Reduce the heat to medium and return the steaks to the first side.
Cook the lamb for 4-6 more minutes, occasionally spooning some of the pan juices over the top of the lamb to add more flavor and to expedite cooking.
Flip the lamb steaks over again and continue to pan-fry until they reach an internal temperature of 145 degrees, about 4 minutes.
Insert an instant-read thermometer into the middle of the thickest part to check the temperature.
Transfer the lamb steaks from the pan and onto plates or a cutting board. Let rest for 5 minutes before serving so the internal juices settle.
To serve, garnish with the fresh thyme.


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> I know it’s pretty cold, right?
> My husband is there now and the factory’s are freezing and the hallways and dining area are cold too! They only heat the rooms!!


Yes. Bare minimum, all the time. I'm in Shenzhen which is not so bad, but if I remembered, he is in some place near Shanghai area, right? It is in and out of freezing everyday. Very tough....


----------



## Jacqui

Going to be almost 60 here today, tomorrow in the 20s. Yes, white stuff is coming back, too.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hoo dogies, is it ever cold out there this a.m. I haven't made a fire in the wood stove for several days because we're having a spell of pretty nice weather. My house is well-insulated, so even though the nights outside are in the 30s, the house really doesn't cool down that much inside. But today it's raining and very windy. The ambient temp isn't all that cold, but it's a pretty cold wind a-blowin'. So I came in from my a.m. chores and built a fire. My fingers are too stiff to type properly. Even so, it's still only 65F in here. That's not too cold. Can't wait for the fire to get going so I can stand there and warm up my fingers!
> 
> Misty finally went outside with me, so her morning ablutions have been taken care of. It's interesting that all my fair weather cats have found a dry place to hide. I keep the door to the old, vacant house on the back of my property propped open so the cats can go in there out of the weather, but for some reason, they don't. Maybe there's a ghost in there.
> 
> @Jacqui - Did you cook your lamb yet? Here's a nice recipe for lamb steak:
> 
> 
> Season the lamb with the salt, pepper, garlic powder, and onion powder.
> Place a cast-iron, stainless steel, or other heavy-bottomed frying pan on a burner over medium-high heat. Add the oil and allow to become very hot (a drop of water should sizzle).
> Lay the seasoned lamb in the skillet and let sear or 2 minutes to develop a golden-brown exterior.
> Flip the lamb over and sear the other side for an additional 2 minutes.
> Reduce the heat to medium and return the steaks to the first side.
> Cook the lamb for 4-6 more minutes, occasionally spooning some of the pan juices over the top of the lamb to add more flavor and to expedite cooking.
> Flip the lamb steaks over again and continue to pan-fry until they reach an internal temperature of 145 degrees, about 4 minutes.
> Insert an instant-read thermometer into the middle of the thickest part to check the temperature.
> Transfer the lamb steaks from the pan and onto plates or a cutting board. Let rest for 5 minutes before serving so the internal juices settle.
> To serve, garnish with the fresh thyme.



I will have to try this. I put them in the freezer, as I walked by on my way into the house.

Today I got beef roast on sale, plus all needed things to put it in a crockpot.


----------



## Yvonne G

I love coming in from working outside and smelling that food is cooking. I have a slow cooker, but hardly ever use it. Today I'm trying a recipe I found in one of those side bars on FB - Cabbage Roll Casserole. It doesn't take long to prepare. I try to cook a nice lunch daily because I only eat one meal a day. Your crock pot roast meal sound delish! Can I come?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I love coming in from working outside and smelling that food is cooking. I have a slow cooker, but hardly ever use it. Today I'm trying a recipe I found in one of those side bars on FB - Cabbage Roll Casserole. It doesn't take long to prepare. I try to cook a nice lunch daily because I only eat one meal a day. Your crock pot roast meal sound delish! Can I come?



You always do in my dreams.


----------



## Yvonne G

Took my trash over to my daughter's house to put into her garbage cans (today is garbage day), then made a quick trip up to the store. Last Friday when I did my shopping somehow my BIG package of paper towels didn't make it out of the store. First person I saw inside the store this a.m. was the guy who checked me out on Friday. I asked if he remembered anyone leaving a big package of paper towels on Friday and he remembered!! So I didn't have to buy them again!

We had a pretty nice rain event yesterday. I know it doesn't sound like much to you, but we had ALMOST a half inch of rain. Norcal and Socal got way more than that, and all the area where the fires were in Santa Barbara is mud slides and people killed. Terrible stuff. 

We're going to have a pretty nice day today. Hopefully I can get going and get some work done outside. So much to do, so little urge to do it!


----------



## DE42

Are actually going to hit 60°F today. It will feel like a heat wave after all the single digit weather.


----------



## Jacqui

Most stores keep a notebook of left behind items. Plus even without that, or anybody recalling it left behind, for good customer relations, they should let you have it.


----------



## Jacqui

A few days back, I stopped at WalMart to stock up on my greens for the storm. As had been the case at this WalMart lately, at 7 am there were no greens out. So I asked them to bring some out from the back. I went and did my other shopping and came back to produce. Bagged up all the turnip and collard greens they had put out. Noticed the collards were still priced at .98. Checked out and looked at my receipt and sure enough they charged me 1.28. Went to customer service from where you could actually see the produces' posted price. The lady had to go over and have a chat with the produce guy and finally came back. She made it sound like as a favour to me, they would let me have it for the posted amount, rather then the new correct amount. I really wanted to call over a manager about the poor service from her, but I was in my store uniform. Took my two dollars and change and left.


----------



## Jacqui

I really lucked out last week with catching good clearances and sales. I went to a Wal-Mart who had several of those large bags of precut kale for under $1.50 and the same of organic for around $2. They had bunches of turnip and collard for .98. A container of strawberries and blueberries for just over a dollar and one of cantelope for well under the cost of buying just one whole one.

Went to a local garden center and saw that metal cardinal. Since they remind me of my Mom, as I left, I went back and picked it up even though the price was a bit high. At checkout, they said it was for sale at 50% off. That made me really happy.

Then on to a SuperSaver store where the kale bunches were on clearance for .48 each. 

As I left town, I went thru Long John Silver's for food for supper. The lady at the window remembered me, so I got a discount for being a regular custoner.

I figured fate was getting me all these small savings, in order so I wouldn't feel bad about the fact I would not be winning the lottery.


----------



## Jacqui

It's 3:30 am here and I am wide awake. Tortoises and turtles are fed. Doesn't look like any snow outside yet, but I haven't gone outside to check. The wind has been blowing hard all day and night. Good thing Yvonne never made it for roast (which isn't going to started until a bit later any how), as we know she hates wind. Has the windchimes going crazy. I love windchimes.

For breakfast I tried one of those salad combination bowls. This had spring mix with spinach, dried cranberries, golden raisins, walnuts, carrot thin slices, chicken, and Apple chucks with some kind of dressing. Was pretty good and yes it was a clearance find yesterday at 2.14. lol boy am I sounding cheap with all my clearance buyings.


----------



## Jacqui

DE42 said:


> Are actually going to hit 60°F today. It will feel like a heat wave after all the single digit weather.



Us too, these last three days. Going back cold starting today. Expecting some negative temp nights this weekend.

How long are your temps going to stay warm? Doing anything to take advantage of the nice temps?


----------



## Jacqui

We have a few inches of fine snow out there this morning, with a sprinkle more continuing. It's a dry snow, so not the clinging type to make for those winter wonderland photo ops.


----------



## Yvonne G

Wooo hoo!! Jacqui posted. . . a LOT!!! Hi Jacqui. Lots of good bargains for you. We had a nice rain event for a couple days, now we have morning fog, but sun when the fog burns off. It's a bit cold this a.m., down in the 30s, but will warm up to the 60s later. The only thing I have planned for the day is to finish picking up the downed cactus and move it to the cutting up pile, then bring up a couple wheel barrow loads of firewood to the front porch. Once I get that downed cactus all picked up and moved, it clears a path for me to be able to wheel the sprayer up into the cactus garden area. I like to spray a pre-emergent around the cactus to keep the weeds in check. I may be too late though, because of the rain, but if that's the case I'll use Round-up instead of Treflan!


----------



## Jacqui

So "downed" cactus can't be fed or it's heavy on the dang "injector needles"?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> So "downed" cactus can't be fed or it's heavy on the dang "injector needles"?


I think I posted a picture of it a while back. I'll see if I still have it. . .

No, I can't find it. But it was this one:




Three of the very big branches (???) trunks (???) broke off and were laying on the ground and fence to the left. William cut it all up for me and bit by bit I'm hauling it to my daughter's house to put in her greenwaste barrel. What's left is dry and brittle and I had the wonderful idea to haul it to my wood cutting pile and cut it up into wood stove size pieces.

As to feeding it, I did take a couple of the stems (???) and ran a sharp knife down the edges where the spines are, and tossed it into the tortoise yards. They tried to eat it, but it's too tough for them to bite.


----------



## Yvonne G

Today I'm having a real special lunch - baloney sandwich!! Yea team! I don't feel like cooking. So I'll slather on some butter, add some mustard and a couple slices of Oscar Meyer baloney, cut the crusts off, open a bottle of tea/lemonade and eat hardy!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Today I'm having a real special lunch - baloney sandwich!! Yea team! I don't feel like cooking. So I'll slather on some butter, add some mustard and a couple slices of Oscar Meyer baloney, cut the crusts off, open a bottle of tea/lemonade and eat hardy!



I'd have mayo on mine. The crusts always go to the four legged kids.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> You always do in my dreams.


How sweet. 

I only shows up in the nightmare, Right?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Took my trash over to my daughter's house to put into her garbage cans (today is garbage day), then made a quick trip up to the store. Last Friday when I did my shopping somehow my BIG package of paper towels didn't make it out of the store. First person I saw inside the store this a.m. was the guy who checked me out on Friday. I asked if he remembered anyone leaving a big package of paper towels on Friday and he remembered!! So I didn't have to buy them again!
> 
> We had a pretty nice rain event yesterday. I know it doesn't sound like much to you, but we had ALMOST a half inch of rain. Norcal and Socal got way more than that, and all the area where the fires were in Santa Barbara is mud slides and people killed. Terrible stuff.
> 
> We're going to have a pretty nice day today. Hopefully I can get going and get some work done outside. So much to do, so little urge to do it!


My wife told me that we had a steady rain all day yesterday, and one of the outdoor enclosure show the sign of water leak. So the to do list started....


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Today I'm having a real special lunch - baloney sandwich!! Yea team! I don't feel like cooking. So I'll slather on some butter, add some mustard and a couple slices of Oscar Meyer baloney, cut the crusts off, open a bottle of tea/lemonade and eat hardy!


Now I'm hungry. I like to have three slices....That's "hardy".


----------



## bouaboua

My wife will arrive China next Monday night because her niece are getting marry in Hebei province. That's the good thong, the bad thing is the weather, it is in 20's. She is soo not looking forward to that weeding. I'm glad I don't have to go because work.

My daughter and her boyfriend will also coming to China at the end of month for vacation. So I may goof off for few days to travel with them. Looking forward to the Chinese New Year holidays, because I can stay home for entire month of Feb.


----------



## bouaboua

@Yvonne G 

Hello my Lady:

Can tortoise eat this plant?? Is this some sort of cactus also?


----------



## Bambam1989

bouaboua said:


> @Yvonne G
> 
> Hello my Lady:
> 
> Can tortoise eat this plant?? Is this some sort of cactus also?
> 
> View attachment 227469


That is a Christmas cactus. Safe for torts


----------



## bouaboua

Bambam1989 said:


> That is a Christmas cactus. Safe for torts


Thank you very much.


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> That is a Christmas cactus. Safe for torts


Really!!!! That's awesome. I did not know that.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> My wife will arrive China next Monday night because her niece are getting marry in Hebei province. That's the good thong, the bad thing is the weather, it is in 20's. She is soo not looking forward to that weeding. I'm glad I don't have to go because work.
> 
> My daughter and her boyfriend will also coming to China at the end of month for vacation. So I may goof off for few days to travel with them. Looking forward to the Chinese New Year holidays, because I can stay home for entire month of Feb.


It will be nice to have your family there with you.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> How sweet.
> 
> I only shows up in the nightmare, Right?



Nopers


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Pretty white snow swirling down.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pretty, yeah, but much too cold for this warm-blooded person!


----------



## Jacqui

Tonight's/this morning's snow is back to the tenny tiny flakes


----------



## Jacqui

...and it is not cold, it's 16 degrees.


----------



## mike taylor

Two new red footed tortioses I got a few weeks back . One has some pretty yellow coloring over her eyes . Both have pyramiding and are still a little dry looking from the last caretaker . But heath wise are in great condition.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Two new red footed tortioses I got a few weeks back . One has some pretty yellow coloring over her eyes . Both have pyramiding and are still a little dry looking from the last caretaker . But heath wise are in great condition.
> View attachment 227653
> View attachment 227654


You've really gone whole hog redfoot, huh?

I've got the ugliest male you've ever seen. He came to me as a 'found' tortoise:

oops! I forgot I'm on my Kindle, and the pictures are in my computer. I'll post it later when I get up off my lazy butt.


----------



## mike taylor

You know it . Reds are my favorite. I have 11 of them now . Two males ,seven females ,and two hatchlings unsexed.


----------



## Yvonne G

Here he is. His body is too big for his shell. He was found in the foothills, walking up someone's driveway:


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Jacqui!

I love that little red birdy!


----------



## mike taylor

Man that red is a little rough-looking. But he's in good hands . Jax what do you do with all your tortioses and plants when all that white Frozen stuff is all over.


----------



## CarolM

Jacqui said:


> ...and it is not cold, it's 16 degrees.


In SA thats a little bit on the chilly side. Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Man that red is a little rough-looking. But he's in good hands . Jax what do you do with all your tortioses and plants when all that white Frozen stuff is all over.


The picture really doesn't do it justice. He's BAD shape. Very ugly. But he's up for adoption.


----------



## mike taylor

If you want to send him to Texas I'll gladly pay for it .I don't know the logistics but you should have my address .


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> The picture really doesn't do it justice. He's BAD shape. Very ugly. But he's up for adoption.


How sad~~


----------



## mike taylor

This is a good one .


----------



## bouaboua

How cute~ ~ ~ ~ ~


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Wind chills today to -25.


----------



## bouaboua

Keep warm! ! ! My Lady~~


----------



## mike taylor

Would you just look at this ! Yesterday I was in shorts cleaning tortiose enclosures ! I added some more drift wood to the red footed tortioses enclosure .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Would you just look at this ! Yesterday I was in shorts cleaning tortiose enclosures ! I added some more drift wood to the red footed tortioses enclosure .
> View attachment 227750
> View attachment 227751



Like the wood!


----------



## mike taylor

Temperature is dropping ! It's freaking snowing.


----------



## mike taylor

That's snow on my hood .


----------



## MPRC

This is me providing proof of life. All 6 tortoises are upright and I'm trying to make room for an ugly little yellow foot from a rescuer friend. What's one more mouth to feed?


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> This is me providing proof of life. All 6 tortoises are upright and I'm trying to make room for an ugly little yellow foot from a rescuer friend. What's one more mouth to feed?



If you decide you don't want ugly, you could send him to me.


----------



## Momof4

@Jacqui
Where do your torts stay in the winter? 
Here’s what runs through my mind. 
I always image you having a big barn all divided up and they stay warm all winter. 
Silly I know.


----------



## Jacqui

My house use to have a huge dining room table. It use to have a couch, loveseat and chairs. It use to have a computer unit. It use to have four children living in it. All these things moved out and in moved stock tanks. 

At this rate, in about ten years, I will also have two re-invented garages to spread out in.


----------



## Jacqui

I told you about Runza the other day. Well in January and February, they have "Temperature Tuesdays". On those days whatever the temperature is at 6 am, is what the runza cost. You do have to buy a medium fries and drink. Yesterday was -1, so the runza itself was free.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> My house use to have a huge dining room table. It use to have a couch, loveseat and chairs. It use to have a computer unit. It use to have four children living in it. All these things moved out and in moved stock tanks.
> 
> At this rate, in about ten years, I will also have two re-invented garages to spread out in.


Right! When one lives alone (in your case, most of the time, in my case all of the time) one has the option of having House Beautiful, something to look at and never use, or making room for the animals within. In my case, my living room is cat haven, with toys and trees taking up the whole room. I live for me and my animals, not for whoever may come over to visit and have the need to sit on a comfortable couch, etc.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I told you about Runza the other day. Well in January and February, they have "Temperature Tuesdays". On those days whatever the temperature is at 6 am, is what the runza cost. You do have to buy a medium fries and drink. Yesterday was -1, so the runza itself was free.
> 
> View attachment 227870
> View attachment 227871


I want one!


----------



## Yvonne G

A week or so ago I had to take Little Brother (cat) in to be euthanized. Old age, tumor in his mouth, thin, etc. So this week there's a new stray hanging around. A orange tabby with nicked ears and pretty raggedy looking. I'm going to have to trap him to catch him, as he takes off like a shot when he sees me seeing him. So I'll trap him and get him to the vet to be neutered, then bring him back and let him go. I'll carry my camera with me the next few days and try to get a picture of him.

Well, I've dilly dallied long enough. Time to go out and brave the cold cruel world (read foggy, can't see your nose in front of your face) and take care of the animals.


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> If you decide you don't want ugly, you could send him to me.



This is "Archimedes" - I'm hoping to take her in, but she's a bully so I'm trying to sort out an indoor enclosure. It'd be much easier if it were summer....or if I had money to do more than sketch out the tortoise shed.


----------



## Yvonne G

While I was in the back yard, tending to Dudley's poop in his shed, I sneaked a peak over the fence to where the newest stray cat is usually seen. I hit the plus symbol on my camera to get a close up picture of him, and it turned out real blurry, so I went back to 'normal' and took another shot. He has the prettiest face. He almost looks female he's so pretty. Then when I got around to the front of the house, naturally, he was gone, but I took a picture of the spot he lays on and you can see his indent in the grass on top of the tortoise house:




Br-r-r-r it's cold out there. Guess I'm going to have to make a fire. The sun never came out yesterday, and it looks like it's going to be another day like that today. When that happens, the house cools off inside. We're on a 'no burn' schedule, but I'm sorry, I'm going to make a fire!!!


----------



## Momof4

@Jacqui If I wasn’t married I would have a house of pets too!! We do have 13 pets but few of those are fish. 
My kids won goldfish at the fair last summer and I put them in my turtle stock pond and they lived!! I thought for sure that turtle would have had a snack. They are huge now!!


----------



## Jacqui

Look at that mouth on Archi!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> Look at that mouth on Archi!


That's her intake photo so its been worked on a little bit. I do transports for the rescue and she knows I've been looking for a YF to rescue so she's been trying to get her to me every time I get within 100 miles. Apparently Archie was with a group of bigger YF for 8 years before she got the guts to start challenging them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Morning!


Hi Jacqui! Snowed in yet?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Jacqui! Snowed in yet?



Nope. 50s here.


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Weekend TFO! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Happy Weekend TFO! ! ! ! ! !



Are you planning a fun one?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Are you planning a fun one?


Not really. Even my wife also in China.

I pick-up my wife on Tuesday night, and then drive 100 miles, take her to her sister's place and came back to the city where my office is. She is fly to her brother's city tomorrow for a week. She is in China, but I still alone.

Hahahahaha~~That is okay. We are in same time zone, at least! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Not really. Even my wife also in China.
> 
> I pick-up my wife on Tuesday night, and then drive 100 miles, take her to her sister's place and came back to the city where my office is. She is fly to her brother's city tomorrow for a week. She is in China, but I still alone.
> 
> Hahahahaha~~That is okay. We are in same time zone, at least! ! !



Sounds a bit like Jeff and I.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 228252


Wow! Another country heard from. How ya be?


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 228252



Back in .CA going to college, right?


----------



## Jacqui

I sometimes think my cats break things, just so they get a new box. They pushed a light off an enclosure and the bulb broke within the base. I leave those for Jeff to fix, so I had to buy a new bulb and holder. Finished putting the bulb in and reached down for the box to trash it. It was a bit heavier than when I bought it...





They did try to squeeze in two at once, but it didn't work.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I sometimes think my cats break things, just so they get a new box. They pushed a light off an enclosure and the bulb broke within the base. I leave those for Jeff to fix, so I had to buy a new bulb and holder. Finished putting the bulb in and reached down for the box to trash it. It was a bit heavier than when I bought it...
> View attachment 228285
> View attachment 228286
> View attachment 228287
> View attachment 228288
> 
> They did try to squeeze in two at once, but it didn't work.


----------



## Yvonne G

Today is my daughter's birthday. She was born in 1960. It's days like today when I look into the bathroom mirror as I'm combing my hair in the a.m. and a see a very, very old person looking back at me. Maybe a new hair-do would help.

I had an out of town visitor this week-end. He worried about me going into my garden shed with all the opossum poop/pee/smell in there and so he brought up the necessary equipment to clean out the shed. He worked at it most of the day Saturday. When everything was clean and dry and put back inside, there's way more room in there than previously. Plus it no longer smells!!! He also raked all the leaves off my garage roof! Yippee!! That job is getting real hard for me so I'm glad he took it on. He also removed all the T-posts that we put up to protect the pond fence from the Aldabran tortoises. When he left today he took with him 5 hatchling three toe box turtles, 6 three year old three toe, or maybe includes a gulf coast or two, box turtles and two hatchling leopard tortoises - to sell from where he lives. He gets so much done on his visits, but after he leaves I look around and there's always way too much for me to do. Now I have piles and piles of leaves all around the garage/tortoise gazebo, a bunch of no good junk that needs to be hauled to the dump, some branches off the mulberry tree that need to be cut up and disposed of. Oh well. Maybe, like they say, work keeps you young. So after I get this stuff all cleaned up I'll look in the bathroom mirror at my reflection and I'll see a younger person looking back at me. Right?


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne you're as young as you feel .


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Yvonne you're as young as you feel .


Agree......


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yvonne you're as young as you feel .



I think I need to feel something young then...


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I think I need to feel something young then...


Sh-h-h. . . this is a family oriented Forum!


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> I think I need to feel something young then...


That could be twisted so many ways .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui said:


> I think I need to feel something young then...



Boy ! Do I agree!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> That could be twisted so many ways .



 Yeppers!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Sh-h-h. . . this is a family oriented Forum!


Just sayin'


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Could be fun driving home from work in a few hours between ice and snow.


----------



## Yvonne G

Be careful!


----------



## Jacqui

Coming back to work tonight took 2.5 hours rather then the normal 1.5 hours. The wind kept making white outs.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sheesh! I didn't realize you had such a long commute.

I checked on my Kindle for the weather here and it says it's 47f, but feels like 48f. WHAT????? One degree??


----------



## Turtulas-Len

It rained last night, but it's 63f and sunny now, I don't expect these warmer temps to last long. I'll take every nice day we can get at this time of year.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> It rained last night, but it's 63f and sunny now, I don't expect these warmer temps to last long. I'll take every nice day we can get at this time of year.


I guess I have the wrong picture in my head about snow country. I thought once it snowed, you had snow covered ground the whole rest of the winter. My grand daughter lives in New Jersey and she was snowed in last week, so I'm picturing snow covered streets, cars, etc. that stays that way, with streets being cleared for driving, all winter. But, no. There is no snow on the ground where she lives.


----------



## kesh2l

It got cold here in Odessa Texas last night but we are supposed to warm up to the 60 s today and 70s by Friday


----------



## MPRC

Not a single snowflake in my part of Oregon yet. Nothing! Even the daffodils are coming up.


----------



## kesh2l

I wish we had flowers!! Unless you grow them all you get around here are flowers on cactus lol


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Whatever your weather is I hope you are enjoying the longer days. We are gaining 2 minutes of daylight each day.


----------



## kesh2l

Yes I’m so ready for the long summer days! I hope your day is blessed as well!


----------



## kesh2l

Evening y’all!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> Not a single snowflake in my part of Oregon yet. Nothing! Even the daffodils are coming up.



We’ve had two days of rain in 10 months! 
I hope it comes this spring!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> We’ve had two days of rain in 10 months!
> I hope it comes this spring!!


You can have some of mine[emoji1] 
Seriously though, I'm starting to think I should grow gills..[emoji226]


----------



## Yvonne G

kesh2l said:


> Evening y’all!!!!!


Hey!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> We’ve had two days of rain in 10 months!
> I hope it comes this spring!!


S'posed to rain overnight here tomorrow night.


----------



## kesh2l

Yvonne G said:


> Hey!



How is your evening


----------



## Yvonne G

kesh2l said:


> How is your evening


I'm in veg out mode. Waiting for 8 o'clock and NCIS.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm back to walking the pasture. I go around 10 times, which is about a mile. I'm striving towards 15 times, but it's so boring.


----------



## kesh2l

Yvonne G said:


> I'm in veg out mode. Waiting for 8 o'clock and NCIS.



I’m watching Netflix and crocheting just got the child to bed. Well he is 12 so he got himself to bed.


----------



## Yvonne G

Will raked all the leaves off my garage roof!!!!! YEA!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

kesh2l said:


> I’m watching Netflix and crocheting just got the child to bed. Well he is 12 so he got himself to bed.


What are you making?


----------



## kesh2l

Yvonne G said:


> What are you making?



Right now just a wash rag. But I just finished a baby blanket last night.


----------



## Yvonne G

kesh2l said:


> Right now just a wash rag. But I just finished a baby blanket last night.


Many years ago I entered into the local fair, an afghan I made. It was't good enough to place, but got honorable mention.

Well, I'm turning off this infernal machine off and getting into my nightwear. Talk to you later.


----------



## Momof4

My quiet evening!


----------



## Momof4

I haven’t shared grandson pics in a while.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> My quiet evening!
> View attachment 228483


There's almost no room for you on that couch!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I haven’t shared grandson pics in a while.
> View attachment 228484


Aw, what a cutey pie. They grow so fast.


----------



## Jacqui

kesh2l said:


> I’m watching Netflix and crocheting just got the child to bed. Well he is 12 so he got himself to bed.



Whatcha makin'?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> My quiet evening!
> View attachment 228483



*sneaks in and ummm "borrows" the glass*


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> Whatcha makin'?



Ok, I saw this has been asked and responded to.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> There's almost no room for you on that couch!



No kidding!! One dog is really tall and long and could take up a twin bed!!


----------



## MPRC

The coast awaits me this weekend.


----------



## Yvonne G

MPRC said:


> The coast awaits me this weekend.
> View attachment 228611


Upside down, as usual! What's happening at the coast?


----------



## kesh2l

Good evening everyone. I’m just sitting here bored and unable to slow my brain down. Haha mostly because I have no material to start a new project haha idle hands make this girl nuts!!


----------



## MPRC

Yvonne G said:


> Upside down, as usual! What's happening at the coast?


I'm beginning to wonder if I'm the only one right side up.


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Friday! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Happy Friday! ! !


Yea team!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it looks like my new stray cat really is MY new stray cat. Last night he spent the night in one of my cat beds, on top of the Manouria shed:




Help me name him. I already have a big orange male named Charlie. I THINK this one is male, simply because he looks so rough. . . nicked ears, big scab under his eye, and sometimes there are female orange cats, but orange cats are usually male.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it looks like my new stray cat really is MY new stray cat. Last night he spent the night in one of my cat beds, on top of the Manouria shed:
> 
> View attachment 228718
> 
> 
> Help me name him. I already have a big orange male named Charlie. I THINK this one is male, simply because he looks so rough. . . nicked ears, big scab under his eye, and sometimes there are female orange cats, but they're usually male.


Garfield


----------



## CarolM

MPRC said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if I'm the only one right side up.


Whahaha


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it looks like my new stray cat really is MY new stray cat. Last night he spent the night in one of my cat beds, on top of the Manouria shed:
> 
> View attachment 228718
> 
> 
> Help me name him. I already have a big orange male named Charlie. I THINK this one is male, simply because he looks so rough. . . nicked ears, big scab under his eye, and sometimes there are female orange cats, but they're usually male.


Scarface.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

The first pic you posted of him reminded me of Kilroy.


----------



## Bambam1989

Looks like a Tom cat that used to live at my parents. He crawled into my mom's truck when he was a kitten and jumped out while she was going 70mph.. he only walked away with a permanent tail twitch that was clearly not natural.
I called him Toga.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> The first pic you posted of him reminded me of Kilroy.


I like that. And I agree about that first picture. Kilroy it is!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> Looks like a Tom cat that used to live at my parents. He crawled into my mom's truck when he was a kitten and jumped out while she was going 70mph.. he only walked away with a permanent tail twitch that was clearly not natural.
> I called him Toga.


Geez, you should have called him lucky!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Geez, you should have called him lucky!


Haha that would have been to easy[emoji12]


----------



## Bambam1989

I have LOTS of cat stories.. just let me know if you want to hear some.[emoji57]


----------



## Jacqui

Evening!


----------



## Bambam1989

Jacqui said:


> Evening!


Hope your having a good day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Evening!


Howdy!


----------



## Yvonne G

Saw on the 7 day forecast this evening that next week will average 65/45 all week. This is JANUARY?????


----------



## Yvonne G

. . . and it'll hit the 70s one day the week after!


----------



## Jacqui

Bambam1989 said:


> Hope your having a good day.



I was until I had to go to work.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Saw on the 7 day forecast this evening that next week will average 65/45 all week. This is JANUARY?????



No, part of that is February.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> No, part of that is February.


Look at what all these nice, sunny JANUARY days have wrought (I imagine I'll see a few more of them in February!!):


----------



## kesh2l

Hello how are all y’all today? Well I have said before that I work on projects here is one I finished today.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's pretty darned cute!


----------



## kesh2l

Yvonne G said:


> That's pretty darned cute!



Thank you! Turtle is me next one when I get more yarn.


----------



## Jacqui

Hi! *waves*


----------



## kesh2l

Hi


----------



## CarolM

kesh2l said:


> Hello how are all y’all today? Well I have said before that I work on projects here is one I finished today.
> View attachment 228853
> View attachment 228854


Oh so cute.


----------



## Jacqui

I wish I could crochet such cute stuff.


----------



## Jacqui

My night is going well, no bottles of olive oil attacking me like last night. What a mess.


----------



## Jacqui

kesh2l said:


> Hi



How are things?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Look at what all these nice, sunny JANUARY days have wrought (I imagine I'll see a few more of them in February!!):
> 
> View attachment 228839



I hope none of mine, get such ideas.


----------



## kesh2l

Jacqui said:


> I wish I could crochet such cute stuff.



It has taken years for me to get where I am. And I still ain’t perfect


----------



## Yvonne G

I took in 2018 rescue #2 today. A young sulcata (darn it! I forgot to ask if they knew how old it is). This young gal was visiting up in Sacramento and a friend asked her if she wanted a tortoise. She brought the tortoise home and started researching, and when she found out how big they get she decided as she lives in an apartment, she'd better find a new home for the animal.






I think this poor tortoise is at the bottom end of the curve where anything we can do will save its life. The beak doesn't meet, leaving a tiny gap between top and bottom, he's pretty flat, but thankfully, not soft. When I asked what she'd been feeding, she listed mainly fruit. 

So the first order of business (besides the long, warm soak) will be to set him up in a habitat under a good/new UVB light and start pushing the dark, leafy greens and weeds along with calcium. Hopefully his all fruit diet hasn't spoiled him for trying other foods.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> I took in 2018 rescue #2 today. A young sulcata (darn it! I forgot to ask if they knew how old it is). This young gal was visiting up in Sacramento and a friend asked her if she wanted a tortoise. She brought the tortoise home and started researching, and when she found out how big they get she decided as she lives in an apartment, she'd better find a new home for the animal.
> 
> View attachment 228950
> View attachment 228951
> View attachment 228952
> 
> 
> I think this poor tortoise is at the bottom end of the curve where anything we can do will save its life. The beak doesn't meet, leaving a tiny gap between top and bottom, he's pretty flat, but thankfully, not soft. When I asked what she'd been feeding, she listed mainly fruit.
> 
> So the first order of business (besides the long, warm soak) will be to set him up in a habitat under a good/new UVB light and start pushing the dark, leafy greens and weeds along with calcium. Hopefully his all fruit diet hasn't spoiled him for trying other foods.


The sway shape in the shell makes me think MBD. Will you be able to trim the beak to help it close properly or will it have to grow out more?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, MBD, but it's not soft, so maybe he's gotten past it for now. There's nothing on the beak to trim. It's like fingernails that have been bitten down past the quick.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, MBD, but it's not soft, so maybe he's gotten past it for now. There's nothing on the beak to trim. It's like fingernails that have been bitten down past the quick.


I hope you let us know how he is doing from time to time.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hopefully I'll find someone who wants to mess with a "compromised" tortoise and he'll be adopted out. But I'll keep you informed occasionally while I still have him.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hopefully I'll find someone who wants to mess with a "compromised" tortoise and he'll be adopted out. But I'll keep you informed occasionally while I still have him.



Me! Me! Pick me!


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all! The moon may not be full, but it sure is bright tonight. It's my hump day.


----------



## kesh2l

Well I did it!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I saw or heard somewhere that on the last day of January not only will the moon be a full moon, it's a blue moon, a super moon, and there will be a lunar eclipse that can be seen best on the west coast and Hawaii.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> I saw or heard somewhere that on the last day of January not only will the moon be a full moon, it's a blue moon, a super moon, and there will be a lunar eclipse that can be seen best on the west coast and Hawaii.



Yeppers


----------



## Jacqui

kesh2l said:


> Well I did it!!
> View attachment 228962



Like that one!


----------



## Bambam1989

Turtulas-Len said:


> I saw or heard somewhere that on the last day of January not only will the moon be a full moon, it's a blue moon, a super moon, and there will be a lunar eclipse that can be seen best on the west coast and Hawaii.


Best of all that's my hubby's Bday!


----------



## Melis

kesh2l said:


> Well I did it!!
> View attachment 228962


This is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Yvonne G

kesh2l said:


> Well I did it!!
> View attachment 228962


That was fast!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning TFO!


----------



## Jacqui

This is what I wish I was doing..


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey!


----------



## Momof4

Happy Tuesday I guess. 
I just don’t have time to post as much. 
These two just love each other!! They don’t wrestle much anymore because the dog was getting to rough so the cat just walks away or runs!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I took in 2018 rescue #2 today. A young sulcata (darn it! I forgot to ask if they knew how old it is). This young gal was visiting up in Sacramento and a friend asked her if she wanted a tortoise. She brought the tortoise home and started researching, and when she found out how big they get she decided as she lives in an apartment, she'd better find a new home for the animal.
> 
> View attachment 228950
> View attachment 228951
> View attachment 228952
> 
> 
> I think this poor tortoise is at the bottom end of the curve where anything we can do will save its life. The beak doesn't meet, leaving a tiny gap between top and bottom, he's pretty flat, but thankfully, not soft. When I asked what she'd been feeding, she listed mainly fruit.
> 
> So the first order of business (besides the long, warm soak) will be to set him up in a habitat under a good/new UVB light and start pushing the dark, leafy greens and weeds along with calcium. Hopefully his all fruit diet hasn't spoiled him for trying other foods.


Good luck. If anyone can help it, it will be you.


----------



## CarolM

kesh2l said:


> Well I did it!!
> View attachment 228962


That is so cute.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> What! You never had a Runza!
> View attachment 226624


 
Pretty kitten


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Turtulas-Len said:


> I saw or heard somewhere that on the last day of January not only will the moon be a full moon, it's a blue moon, a super moon, and there will be a lunar eclipse that can be seen best on the west coast and Hawaii.



I just read about that in our paper


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Hi everybody.....Looks like my network is fixed. So I will be around to annoy all of ya. 
I have 3 Sulcata that need a new home.....Going to the movies later....


----------



## Bambam1989

Maggie Cummings said:


> Hi everybody.....Looks like my network is fixed. So I will be around to annoy all of ya.
> I have 3 Sulcata that need a new home.....Going to the movies later....


Do you do rescues? How big are they? 
Do the larger sulcatas become harder to re-home? Yay annoy us!


----------



## Jacqui

Have you all checked out the moon this early am?


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie Cummings said:


> Pretty kitten



Thank you! She was born on the semi, while we were in Utah. Her name is Beautiful. The picture is a super bad one of her.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Have you all checked out the moon this early am?


It was supposed to be best viewed here in the west around 4:30a, but Misty and I were sawing logs at that time. By the time we got out there around 6:30a, it had already dipped down below the horizon. Did you get to see it?


----------



## Momof4

Here’s a pic my friend took.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Bambam1989 said:


> Do you do rescues? How big are they?
> Do the larger sulcatas become harder to re-home? Yay annoy us!


 Yes I do some rescue. Most of what I take are special needs. I have 2 blind box turtles, one missing her back leg, stuff like that. I will only adopt to an experinced keeper. We have several Sulcatakeepers who will take the bigger ones. To me, the bigger they are, the easier they are keep.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I feel the need to tell you all that I have damage to my brain, so memory is something I don't have. I am asking your patience when I repeat something or say the wrong thing. Other then that I'm the same grouchy old lady I've always been


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It was supposed to be best viewed here in the west around 4:30a, but Misty and I were sawing logs at that time. By the time we got out there around 6:30a, it had already dipped down below the horizon. Did you get to see it?



Yep, I saw it go from beautiful to all gone.


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie Cummings said:


> I feel the need to tell you all that I have damage to my brain, so memory is something I don't have. I am asking your patience when I repeat something or say the wrong thing. Other then that I'm the same grouchy old lady I've always been



...and we love ya, grouchy and all! ♡


----------



## Jacqui

Evening people. How did your day go?


----------



## Yvonne G

Pretty good. It makes me tired to run errands then hauls many bags of groceries into the house and put them away, so after errands I don't get other stuff done. Me and my recliner are best buddies!


----------



## Yvonne G

My next door neighbor is native American and his name is Bear. My bedroom (and recliner/TV) is on the same side of the house as his house. I think he's having some sort of party tonight. Little kids have been running around screaming (playing - I don't know why, but little girls can't play unless they also scream), and now someone is beating a drum. I can hear this steady boom, boom, boom clear though my house, and when I'm in my bedroom, I can also hear the windows rattling with it a bit. He is definitely NOT the neighbor for an almost 80 year old recluse. Why oh why can't I win the lottery?


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> My next door neighbor is native American and his name is Bear. My bedroom (and recliner/TV) is on the same side of the house as his house. I think he's having some sort of party tonight. Little kids have been running around screaming (playing - I don't know why, but little girls can't play unless they also scream), and now someone is beating a drum. I can hear this steady boom, boom, boom clear though my house, and when I'm in my bedroom, I can also hear the windows rattling with it a bit. He is definitely NOT the neighbor for an almost 80 year old recluse. Why oh why can't I win the lottery?


I sure wish I could win the lottery also.. buy a large chunk of land and hide from the world[emoji1]


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> I sure wish I could win the lottery also.. buy a large chunk of land and hide from the world[emoji1]


My kind of gal!


----------



## Jacqui

Do you buy lottery tickets?


----------



## Jacqui

*sighs* Full tummy.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Pretty good. It makes me tired to run errands then hauls many bags of groceries into the house and put them away, so after errands I don't get other stuff done. Me and my recliner are best buddies!



I usually end up only bringing in what has to come in. Then bringing a load in after giving supper to the outside cats and more the next morning, repeat until all in.


----------



## Jacqui

Wake up sleepyheads!


----------



## Yvonne G

@Jacqui - these pictures are for you. Sorry about the blurry quality. I've tried to get close up, and it's impossible for me to hold the camera very, very still when I squeeze the shutter button. This little guy hatched out 3 days ago. There were two of them, but the other one had the egg membrane stuck to his face and it had dried. He was dead. (that'll teach me to check the cooker more often. ) The rest of the clutch is still cooking. I'm not sure this one is going to make it. He doesn't eat and stays hiding all the time. I'm working with him. It makes such a difference when you have several hatch at the same time. They see each other eating and so they eat.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> @Jacqui - these pictures are for you. Sorry about the blurry quality. I've tried to get close up, and it's impossible for me to hold the camera very, very still when I squeeze the shutter button. This little guy hatched out 3 days ago. There were two of them, but the other one had the egg membrane stuck to his face and it had dried. He was dead. (that'll teach me to check the cooker more often. ) The rest of the clutch is still cooking. I'm not sure this one is going to make it. He doesn't eat and stays hiding all the time. I'm working with him. It makes such a difference when you have several hatch at the same time. They see each other eating and so they eat.
> 
> View attachment 229280
> View attachment 229281
> View attachment 229282



Ah poor guy. Maybe another will hatch soon. What did the dead one look like? Neat like this one?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> @Jacqui - these pictures are for you. Sorry about the blurry quality. I've tried to get close up, and it's impossible for me to hold the camera very, very still when I squeeze the shutter button. This little guy hatched out 3 days ago. There were two of them, but the other one had the egg membrane stuck to his face and it had dried. He was dead. (that'll teach me to check the cooker more often. ) The rest of the clutch is still cooking. I'm not sure this one is going to make it. He doesn't eat and stays hiding all the time. I'm working with him. It makes such a difference when you have several hatch at the same time. They see each other eating and so they eat.
> 
> View attachment 229280
> View attachment 229281
> View attachment 229282


So cute.


----------



## Jacqui

It's going to be a long night tonight. I haven't gotten any sleep yet and am having a quick lunch with a certain guy ♡.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Ah poor guy. Maybe another will hatch soon. What did the dead one look like? Neat like this one?


Yes. It had extra scutes.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It's going to be a long night tonight. I haven't gotten any sleep yet and am having a quick lunch with a certain guy ♡.


I thouhgt he was on his way to Oregon??


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. It had extra scutes.



Double darn.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I thouhgt he was on his way to Oregon??



Your behind. Lol He delivered in Salt Lake, had his APU worked on, delivered a local load, they changed the load I told you about, and changed it to a pickup in UT that they are taking to PA


----------



## Jacqui

He had to come by the house to drop these off:


----------



## Jacqui

Very very windy, cold and snowy, too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> He had to come by the house to drop these off:
> 
> View attachment 229360


What a guy!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Very very windy, cold and snowy, too.


You can keep it. I'm very happy with my 75F degrees and sunny!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> He had to come by the house to drop these off:
> 
> View attachment 229360



He has good taste!! That was so sweet!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> @Jacqui - these pictures are for you. Sorry about the blurry quality. I've tried to get close up, and it's impossible for me to hold the camera very, very still when I squeeze the shutter button. This little guy hatched out 3 days ago. There were two of them, but the other one had the egg membrane stuck to his face and it had dried. He was dead. (that'll teach me to check the cooker more often. ) The rest of the clutch is still cooking. I'm not sure this one is going to make it. He doesn't eat and stays hiding all the time. I'm working with him. It makes such a difference when you have several hatch at the same time. They see each other eating and so they eat.
> 
> View attachment 229280
> View attachment 229281
> View attachment 229282



He is so tiny and cute!! Good luck with the rest!


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> He had to come by the house to drop these off:
> 
> View attachment 229360



I should tell the story that goes with these. The bag is white chocolate, which I love.

Jeff just loved the rose chocolate on the cover of the red heart.

At Christmas time, a big box of Godiva chocolates came in the mail for Jeff. Turns out his company, who is on this diet and exercise kick, sent them to their drivers .  When Jeff came home a few weeks ago, we opened the box, laid in bed eating chocolates and reading our books. When I was at work, Jeff ate the rest of then, except for like 5 he figured had nuts in them. When he left, he gave me the leftovers. About a week later, I teased him the box was empty and I needed more. Thus my gift.


----------



## Jacqui

Goodest of good Monday mornings to all of you!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I should tell the story that goes with these. The bag is white chocolate, which I love.
> 
> Jeff just loved the rose chocolate on the cover of the red heart.
> 
> At Christmas time, a big box of Godiva chocolates came in the mail for Jeff. Turns out his company, who is on this diet and exercise kick, sent them to their drivers .  When Jeff came home a few weeks ago, we opened the box, laid in bed eating chocolates and reading our books. When I was at work, Jeff ate the rest of then, except for like 5 he figured had nuts in them. When he left, he gave me the leftovers. About a week later, I teased him the box was empty and I needed more. Thus my gift.


what will power. whenever i get candy it's gone in a day or two.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Goodest of good Monday mornings to all of you!


Hi, Jacqui!


----------



## Stuart S.

Happy February 5th everyone! Hope y’all have a great Monday! [emoji41]


----------



## Yvonne G

Stuart S. said:


> Happy February 5th everyone! Hope y’all have a great Monday! [emoji41]


The older I get the faster time goes by. Time to check if I have all my tax forms and get my taxes done.


----------



## Stuart S.

Yvonne G said:


> The older I get the faster time goes by. Time to check if I have all my tax forms and get my taxes done.


----------



## Stuart S.

Yvonne G said:


> The older I get the faster time goes by. Time to check if I have all my tax forms and get my taxes done.



I got the last of my paperwork in the mail today, I’ll have to see how much damage was done on my end sometime this week [emoji849]


----------



## Stuart S.

I’m supporting these guys today, just got it in the mail [emoji1362]


----------



## Yvonne G

Tyler is good people!


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> what will power. whenever i get candy it's gone in a day or two.


My husband is the same way. I'm a hoarder. Sometimes we'll go to See's and buy a box for each of us. His is gone in a day or two. I eat two or three a day or less and make it last a month. When I get near the end, I eat less and less, because I don't want it to be empty.


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> My husband is the same way. I'm a hoarder. Sometimes we'll go to See's and buy a box for each of us. His is gone in a day or two. I eat two or three a day or less and make it last a month. When I get near the end, I eat less and less, because I don't want it to be empty.


Being prone to diverticulitis, I'm careful about what I eat. No nuts, which is a shame because I just LOVE See's light caramel with walnuts. I really miss that, and because I can't have it, I crave it!


----------



## Stuart S.

Big Charlie said:


> My husband is the same way. I'm a hoarder. Sometimes we'll go to See's and buy a box for each of us. His is gone in a day or two. I eat two or three a day or less and make it last a month. When I get near the end, I eat less and less, because I don't want it to be empty.



My wife's grandparents always buy me a box of Gushers for Christmas and my birthday, I'm so ashamed but they're my weakness lol Outside of that, I eat really clean, Gushers are just a thorn in my flesh


----------



## Stuart S.

Yvonne G said:


> Being prone to diverticulitis, I'm careful about what I eat. No nuts, which is a shame because I just LOVE See's light caramel with walnuts. I really miss that, and because I can't have it, I crave it!



You better be careful with that, diverticulitis is some serious business. My father in law put it off and put it off and end up in emergency surgery. You're wise to stay on top of it!


----------



## Yvonne G

Stuart S. said:


> You better be careful with that, diverticulitis is some serious business. My father in law put it off and put it off and end up in emergency surgery. You're wise to stay on top of it!


I've had three episodes and the doctor warned me I should have surgery to cut out that section before it happens again. But I'm on the fence.


----------



## Stuart S.

Yvonne G said:


> I've had three episodes and the doctor warned me I should have surgery to cut out that section before it happens again. But I'm on the fence.



Well if you're ever needing some extra motivation to get the procedure done (SCHEDULED) I can share pictures with you of what happens if you wait!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Stuart S. said:


> Well if you're ever needing some extra motivation to get the procedure done (SCHEDULED) I can share pictures with you of what happens if you wait!!


No, that's ok. Besides being a troll who lives under the bridge, I'm also an ostrich (my head's in the sand).


----------



## Stuart S.

Yvonne G said:


> No, that's ok. Besides being a troll who lives under the bridge, I'm also an ostrich (my head's in the sand).



Well I better not hear of you getting yourself in trouble then  we gotta make sure you're taken care of, or the rest of us won't know what to do on here


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Seeing that saint Valentine’s Day is kinda around the corner, I thought I’d share a picture I have that always brings a chuckle to me…


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Last week I noticed a critter of some sort was visiting Walkers yard.This morning I finally saw it, I took these pics through my kitchen window,(they came out better than I expected)


----------



## Bambam1989

Opossum.. my dogs would use it as a chew toy..


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Bambam1989 said:


> Opossum.. my dogs would use it as a chew toy..


My two little dogs usually chase anything that they feel doesn't belong in the yard, but haven't shown any interest in this critter. They have killed rabbits, ground hogs, possums, and chase many squirrels and birds without any success.


----------



## Bambam1989

Turtulas-Len said:


> My two little dogs usually chase anything that they feel doesn't belong in the yard, but haven't shown any interest in this critter. They have killed rabbits, ground hogs, possums, and chase many squirrels and birds without any success.


My dogs are not little, the smallest weighs 60lbs. Then I have a 150lb and 170lb. 
They regularly kill stray cats, raccoons, and rats. When we lived in Texas they also would kill opossums and large venomous snakes. They are guard dogs and do their jobs a little to well.


----------



## Big Charlie

Turtulas-Len said:


> My two little dogs usually chase anything that they feel doesn't belong in the yard, but haven't shown any interest in this critter. They have killed rabbits, ground hogs, possums, and chase many squirrels and birds without any success.


My dog used to go crazy over possums. I think the possum was taunting him, sitting on the top of the fence where he couldn't get to it. At night, after the dog was in, the possum would come right up to the window and look in.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Big Charlie said:


> My dog used to go crazy over possums. I think the possum was taunting him, sitting on the top of the fence where he couldn't get to it.


My dog, Ava has lived her life at my old place. 5 acres of fully fenced acres of south facing pasture. She knew her job was to keep any critters off that property. Deer, possum, raccoon, stray cats, and even,( unfortunately) skunks. 
She’s 7 years old now and we’ve had to move into the suburbs of town. I was initially worried about how she was going to handle the suburban yard and noise, but she’s handling all of that just fine, what I hadn’t figured on was the squirrel population here! These squirrels run along the top of the fence and like your possums, they stay just out of here reach. They also have a skill you should be looking into with your possums. These squirrels have very fury paws and I’m not sure how Ava can see it but she sees them giving her the finger each and every day and that enrages her to no end! We’re talking constantly barking at them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Last week I noticed a critter of some sort was visiting Walkers yard.This morning I finally saw it, I took these pics through my kitchen window,(they came out better than I expected)
> View attachment 229572
> View attachment 229571



The other morning when Misty and I went out into the backyard for Misty's morning constitutional she immediately turned around and started barking back towards the car port (on the other side of a wall). I looked up on the roof and saw nothing, but she was insistent and wouldn't take care of her ablutions, so I put her back in the house and went out the gate to go around to the car port. Just outside the gate there was this huge male opossum on the woodpile. Dang, Misty - You have a great sense of smell!!

I have always liked the looks of the opossum. I think they have the cutest faces. Years ago I had one as a pet. He was an orphan I found out on the road next to a car-squashed dead 'possum body. I set him up in one of those cat condo cages and had him for about three years before he died. Their normal life span is about 2 years, so he was pretty old when he died. He was such a nice animal. I could hold him and pet him. He ate anything and everything. His name was Pat 'Possum (comedian Pat Paulsen was running for President around the time I found the 'possum).

Now that I have turtles, I'd just as soon there were no 'possum on my property, so I try to trap them and take them further out into the country.


----------



## Yvonne G

. . . on another note, all my leaves have been raked up and deposited in the different box turtle yards! William raked the leaves off the garage roof last time he was here!! Yea!!!

With this warm weather the turtles are starting to wake up. You should see the Russian yard. I've always thought it was such a waste that they hibernate while their yard is so alive with weeds and grasses, and nobody in there to eat it. Tomorrow I'll check on them and see if they're ready to go outside. 

My lawn mower has a flat tire. I bought a bottle of that spray in gunk that supposed to stop the leak. Tomorrow I'll read the instructions and see if it's something I can do or if I have to ask my S-I-L for help.

G'nite all. . .


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Last week I noticed a critter of some sort was visiting Walkers yard.This morning I finally saw it, I took these pics through my kitchen window,(they came out better than I expected)
> View attachment 229572
> View attachment 229571



What ever happened to the one you were raising?


----------



## Jacqui

It's Friday!


----------



## Jacqui

Darn, because of the cold (up from a negative number to about 3), the place I get my oil change is not doing the free wash. That means a whole month my car has to wait to become shiney and red.


----------



## Stuart S.

Yvonne G said:


> The other morning when Misty and I went out into the backyard for Misty's morning constitutional she immediately turned around and started barking back towards the car port (on the other side of a wall). I looked up on the roof and saw nothing, but she was insistent and wouldn't take care of her ablutions, so I put her back in the house and went out the gate to go around to the car port. Just outside the gate there was this huge male opossum on the woodpile. Dang, Misty - You have a great sense of smell!!
> 
> I have always liked the looks of the opossum. I think they have the cutest faces. Years ago I had one as a pet. He was an orphan I found out on the road next to a car-squashed dead 'possum body. I set him up in one of those cat condo cages and had him for about three years before he died. Their normal life span is about 2 years, so he was pretty old when he died. He was such a nice animal. I could hold him and pet him. He ate anything and everything. His name was Pat 'Possum (comedian Pat Paulsen was running for President around the time I found the 'possum).
> 
> Now that I have turtles, I'd just as soon there were no 'possum on my property, so I try to trap them and take them further out into the country.



I once had a little raccoon, it was the coolest little thing and thought I was her Momma. She was a rescue from a dog attack. I would love to have another one someday, they’re so smart!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It's Friday!


Huh? You must have tomorrow off??


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Huh? You must have tomorrow off??


It's 3 am, so I go back to work tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening! For most of you, it's the start of your weekend, do you have plans?


----------



## Jacqui

I always try to give myself about an hour extra to get to work. Glad I do, because the snow started my last 45 min of the drive. Sitting here, safe in the work parking lot, the snow is really coming down now. Glad I am parked.


----------



## Jacqui

Has anybody talked to David lately?


----------



## Big Charlie

Did you see Google's doodle today? It's a tortoise!


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> Did you see Google's doodle today? It's a tortoise!



Not yet.


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> Did you see Google's doodle today? It's a tortoise!


It is!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

For Yvonne, for Valentine's day


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Has anybody talked to David lately?


No, but I see frequently that he's on FB.



Jacqui said:


> Morning!
> View attachment 230100


Br-r-r-r Cute as hell, but no thank you! You can keep that weather.



Jacqui said:


> For Yvonne, for Valentine's day
> View attachment 230101


Aw, thank you! An orchid for me. But, someone splashed lavender colored paint on the petals! I wish I was handy with growing orchids. Such pretty flowers. A couple years ago my daughter gave me three small orchid plants that she didn't want any more. I was able to keep them alive for about a year, then slowly each one bit the dust.

I was watching a commercial last night for Chewy.com that said something about free shipping on orders over $50. I normally spend about 60 to 80 bucks at Petsmart each week, and I'm in need of cat dirt, so I thought I go there and peruse the "aisles", so to speak. Cat dirt is pretty heavy and free shipping is quite the bonus. Well, I put all the things I normally buy into a shopping cart, including the 28lb box of my brand of cat dirt and it came up to around $59. That's a big savings from Petsmart, and with free shipping, wow! I had two windows up, the Chewy window and the Petsmark window, and I compared the prices as I went along. Chewy wins hands down. I would have saved even more had I signed up for auto-refill. I'm a little leery of that, though.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Chewy is owned by Petsmart I believe.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Chewy is owned by Petsmart I believe.


So they get my money anyway. But I save!! So the joke's on them


----------



## Yvonne G

Many of you know that I'm an AT&T retiree. So I have to use their web site for quite a lot of stuff. I've been trying to talk to someone about my tax forms. AT&T has the absolute WORST web site, telephone recorded people, hold music and anything else associated with their site or phone system. You'd think, being a phone giant, they'd have the best possible web site or phone system. NO-O-O-O. Far from it. One site that I was shifted to (on the phone) had hold music that sounded like you had your ear to the train track as the train was going by. Didn't even sound like music. The computer genie tells you to say yes or no and when I say yes she tells me she didn't understand that, yes or no? How hard is it to understand YES? Today I spent an hour and 45 minutes being shifted from this department to that department, telling each new person my tale of woe. I was finally shifted to the correct person and Betty was VERY helpful. She got it straightened out in about 5 minutes. I've re-set my password. I now know my user ID. And all I have to do now to get my tax form is wait 15 minutes for the computer to catch up with my re-set. If you feel an earthquake and see lava spouting up into the stratosphere in about 15 minutes, you'll know it didn't work.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Has anybody talked to David lately?



I think about him all the time because I still use the garden tool set and bag he game for an exchange we all did at Xmas I think.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Many of you know that I'm an AT&T retiree. So I have to use their web site for quite a lot of stuff. I've been trying to talk to someone about my tax forms. AT&T has the absolute WORST web site, telephone recorded people, hold music and anything else associated with their site or phone system. You'd think, being a phone giant, they'd have the best possible web site or phone system. NO-O-O-O. Far from it. One site that I was shifted to (on the phone) had hold music that sounded like you had your ear to the train track as the train was going by. Didn't even sound like music. The computer genie tells you to say yes or no and when I say yes she tells me she didn't understand that, yes or no? How hard is it to understand YES? Today I spent an hour and 45 minutes being shifted from this department to that department, telling each new person my tale of woe. I was finally shifted to the correct person and Betty was VERY helpful. She got it straightened out in about 5 minutes. I've re-set my password. I now know my user ID. And all I have to do now to get my tax form is wait 15 minutes for the computer to catch up with my re-set. If you feel an earthquake and see lava spouting up into the stratosphere in about 15 minutes, you'll know it didn't work.


Here's my AT&T story. When we first moved into our house over 15 years ago, we called AT&T and asked for new phone service. They gave us a phone number. Then they told us they couldn't give us long distance because we had bad credit. What? We have excellent credit. The reason they decided we had bad credit was because the phone number they had just given us had bad credit associated with it. The people who had that number before us had bad credit. They had just given us that number 5 minutes earlier, so it obviously wasn't our bad credit associated with the number. No matter what we said, AT&T wouldn't budge and give us long distance. We had to call our congressman to get it sorted out.

By the way, even now, over 15 years later, we are still getting collections calls for the person who had the number before us.


----------



## Yvonne G

I had to laugh at that one. Sometimes they can be pretty dense. I had trouble with my new cell phone because of who it belonged to before me, but the cell phone people were great and gave me a new number right away. (Not an ATT phone)


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I think about him all the time because I still use the garden tool set and bag he game for an exchange we all did at Xmas I think.


 That's neat that you still use it.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!

Some time this morning, I am going to have breakfast with some married guy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Some time this morning, I am going to have breakfast with some married guy.


Tell him Yvonne says, "Hey!"


----------



## Yvonne G

I took my camera with me this a.m. as I was opening sheds and feeding tortoises. Then I came back inside to post the pictures on the aberrant scute thread. So I've been sitting here about a half hour and now I don't feel like going back outside to do yard work. Dang it. I had my day all planned. And it's a beautiful day for yard work. It's like Goldilock's porridge - not too hot, not too cold.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I took my camera with me this a.m. as I was opening sheds and feeding tortoises. Then I came back inside to post the pictures on the aberrant scute thread. So I've been sitting here about a half hour and now I don't feel like going back outside to do yard work. Dang it. I had my day all planned. And it's a beautiful day for yard work. It's like Goldilock's porridge - not too hot, not too cold.



I, too, had big plans for today but somehow my ambition diminished after laying down for a minute and taking an unscheduled nap.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> laying down for a minute and taking an unscheduled nap.



Odd, that happened to me as well. Most mornings after I take my morning meds I’m down for the count. 
As many may know I’ve moved to town. While looking over the backyard for enlarging my sulcata yard, I found some real pretty tiny purple flowers growing. I showed them to my girlfriend and she asked where had I found the crocuses growing. Ughhh! Tortoise poison plants. I looked all over in the yard and discovered so many clumps that were just in the leaf stage mixed with the yard grass. We’ve got squirrels and I think they’ve been planting them.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I, too, had big plans for today but somehow my ambition diminished after laying down for a minute and taking an unscheduled nap.


Happens every time!


----------



## Yvonne G

Anybody know how to recover your wi fi password? I have it written down on my modem, but trying to set up my new Kindle, the password I've got written down doesn't work.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Anybody know how to recover your wi fi password? I have it written down on my modem, but trying to set up my new Kindle, the password I've got written down doesn't work.



Theres an ip address that you go to with your browser to change settings. It might also be on your router.

What router do you have?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Theres an ip address that you go to with your browser to change settings. It might also be on your router.
> 
> What router do you have?


It's an AT&T router, and i changed the password from the terribly long numbers one to something I can type.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> It's an AT&T router, and i changed the password from the terribly long numbers one to something I can type.



If you google the model number + settings, or ip, or login. You should be able to find out how to log in.

or you can try some common ips, just type into browser. It'll either time out or go to settings
192.168.1.254
192.168.15.1
192.168.0.1
192.168.1.1


----------



## Yvonne G

Thanks, I'll give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Happy Val's Day! ♡♡♡


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I, too, had big plans for today but somehow my ambition diminished after laying down for a minute and taking an unscheduled nap.



Lol funny how that works.


----------



## CarolM

Big Charlie said:


> My dog used to go crazy over possums. I think the possum was taunting him, sitting on the top of the fence where he couldn't get to it. At night, after the dog was in, the possum would come right up to the window and look in.


Cheeky wasn't he!


----------



## CarolM

Jacqui said:


> For Yvonne, for Valentine's day
> View attachment 230101


That is beautiful.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> If you google the model number + settings, or ip, or login. You should be able to find out how to log in.
> 
> or you can try some common ips, just type into browser. It'll either time out or go to settings
> 192.168.1.254
> 192.168.15.1
> 192.168.0.1
> 192.168.1.1


I couldn't figure out what to do, but I took another look at the password I taped to my router and realized i had been trying to input the password in all lower case. One of the letters should have been upper case. So I've got it solved. Thank you for trying to help me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> I, too, had big plans for today but somehow my ambition diminished after laying down for a minute and taking an unscheduled nap.




View attachment 230564


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Big Charlie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 230563
> View attachment 230564


I never take naps. If I try to sleep during the day, I wake up with a headache. My husband takes one, sometimes two, naps a day.


----------



## theguy67

Greetings all! It has been a while. My ac!tivity usually slows down during the winter. Hope everyone has had a good valentines day


----------



## Jacqui

Olive Garden anybody?


----------



## Telid

Olive Garden is a crime against food, Jacqui


----------



## Jacqui

Telid said:


> Olive Garden is a crime against food, Jacqui



It's a crime against a diet any how.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Telid said:


> Olive Garden is a crime against food, Jacqui



Like bud lite claiming to be beer, and not even passing the water test. LOL


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Like bud lite claiming to be beer, and not even passing the water test. LOL





TheBest !!!!!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 230725
> 
> TheBest !!!!!!


My husband would agree with you


----------



## Yvonne G

As you know, I run errands on Friday. So this a.m. I spent $80 on greens and vegetables at Smart and Final. I just received a phone call from my daughter. If I meet her at my gate with the wheelbarrow, she has some lettuce for me:




That's three cases of green leaf lettuce! Why oh why couldn't she have called me yesterday before I went shopping?


----------



## Yvonne G

Just got a call from someone whose sister has a sick redfoot tortoise and they don't have the $$ to take it to a vet, can I help. I told them I'd take the tortoise and try to get it well, but they must relinquish their interest in it (or if they want to pay for medications, etc. I will try to get it well and give it back). He said he would call when he's on his way. We'll see.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all! It's the start of my work week in about five minutes.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> As you know, I run errands on Friday. So this a.m. I spent $80 on greens and vegetables at Smart and Final. I just received a phone call from my daughter. If I meet her at my gate with the wheelbarrow, she has some lettuce for me:
> 
> View attachment 230729
> 
> 
> That's three cases of green leaf lettuce! Why oh why couldn't she have called me yesterday before I went shopping?



From school?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> From school?


Yeah. The supervisor doesn't keep produce over the weekend.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, how are the little Leo and sulcata doing?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning on this beeeutiful day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, how are the little Leo and sulcata doing?


I think the leopard will be ok. He's eating and drinking.

The little flat sulcata is also acting pretty normal. He has the bad habit of pooping in his food dish.


----------



## Yvonne G

I had an email in my in box from the gal who had the sick redfooted tortoise. She said she took the tortoise to a rescue called "316." When I Googled that, it comes up a computer game. So I guess this was just some kids messing around. Good, because I didn't want to have to be treating a sick redfooted tortoise.


----------



## bouaboua

Happy weekend everyone! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

Morning! It's going to be in the 60s here today.


----------



## Clunk

Yvonne G said:


> I had an email in my in box from the gal who had the sick redfooted tortoise. She said she took the tortoise to a rescue called "316." When I Googled that, it comes up a computer game. So I guess this was just some kids messing around. Good, because I didn't want to have to be treating a sick redfooted tortoise.


I think you made the right choice, especially if he's sick.

I have just one Russian Tort and he can be a handful when he is in his hyperactive state (active for 10-12 hours, I call him mini Godzilla when he's like that). Yup he enjoys pooping his food and water dishes just like your Sulcata.

He's been with me about 9 years but If someone were to offer me another tortoise to care for I would flat out say no.


----------



## Jacqui

Did ya all have a good weekend?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Did ya all have a good weekend?



I’ve been having and continue to have a nice weekend. We’ve got hit and miss snow this am and planning on more tomorrow. 1/4”-1/2” that melts pretty fast.
How ‘bouts y’all Jacqui? Snow for you?


----------



## Jacqui

Our snow has melted. A couple of 50s plus days help. Going back cold for a bit, but not sure we will get more snow.


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> Our snow has melted. A couple of 50s plus days help. Going back cold for a bit, but not sure we will get more snow.


It was 50 here today. I was so cold!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> It was 50 here today. I was so cold!!


Gonna be a real hard freeze tonight!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

We held around 50 degrees all day with drizzle, since sundown it's gone up a few degrees and supposed to be in the 70s for a couple days.I looked around the yard and some spring flowers are starting to pop up.


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> It was 50 here today. I was so cold!!



That's t-shirts and shorts weather here.


----------



## Jacqui

Drizzle, sleet, ice, snow, wind and cold. Tues night will be like 5.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Look what I found this morning,


----------



## Momof4

We were down to 33 last night and it drizzled. First frost this winter.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Look what I found this morning,
> View attachment 231056


Is it some sort of poop? eggs? I give!


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Look what I found this morning,
> View attachment 231056


insect pupa?


----------



## Bambam1989

Turtulas-Len said:


> Look what I found this morning,
> View attachment 231056


Oooo lots of Rollie polies! Also known as pillbugs! Worms with legs..


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah, I see. The color fooled me. The ones we have here are charcoal grey/black.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

theguy67 said:


> Greetings all! It has been a while. My ac!tivity usually slows down during the winter. Hope everyone has had a good valentines day



The heck with Valentines it's been Daytona week. It's snowing like hell, and my hot rod with smooth tires is not easy to drive on snow, does good donuts tho...


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Walker knew exactly what to do on the first warm and sunny morning we've had in along time.

He will get one more and then the chilly air returns.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> We were down to 33 last night and it drizzled. First frost this winter.



Wellll atleast you get one.


----------



## bouaboua

WAAAAAAAY too cold here in San Jose tonight! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> WAAAAAAAY too cold here in San Jose tonight! ! !



Bet it's not THAT cold.  So does this mean you are home?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning on this tad nippy morning. I think it is currently between 6 or 7.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Good morning, 61 here at the Beach


----------



## Jacqui

With the windchill, it feels like -3. Just glad there is not much wind.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Good morning, 61 here at the Beach



What is your plan for such a hot day?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> What is your plan for such a hot day?


Enjoy it because it wont last long,20 degrees colder tomorrow. I'm refinishing an old chair, getting new back tires on the mercury cougar, raking more of last years leaves, washing my bedding, going to cook some beef in the crock pot for me and the dogs, I need to work on the turtle pond but might not get to that today.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

How quickly things can change, Just got an invited to a cookout, so will be eating dinner with some friends. No pond work today. These are still going in the crock pot though.


----------



## Big Charlie

We're going fishing in Arizona this weekend, just when they are getting exceptionally cold weather! Normally it is in the 70s and 80s most of the winter, but not when we're going.


----------



## Yvonne G

What will you be fishing for?


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> What will you be fishing for?


I think it is striper.


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> I think it is striper.


 Lol not touching that!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning on this brightly, freshly white morning.


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> I think it is striper.


Striped bass. Years ago they put some into our Millerton Lake. We caught quite a few. The minimum size was 17", so you caught some pretty big fish. Have fun and catch your limit!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Lol not touching that!


Oh, Jacqui - Not "stripper", Striper! Long I


----------



## mike taylor

Just picked up these beautiful tortioses !


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey Mike! Where ya been?

Are they hingebacks?


----------



## mike taylor

Nope ,try again . I've been around . Just haven't said much . Mostly on red foot post . Speks ?????


----------



## mike taylor

Yes they're spekes hindebacks . Lol Was diving .


----------



## mike taylor

Driving lol


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Striped bass. Years ago they put some into our Millerton Lake. We caught quite a few. The minimum size was 17", so you caught some pretty big fish. Have fun and catch your limit!


We used to have a lake where we lived before. The bass we caught there were pretty small. Stripers are much bigger.


----------



## mike taylor

Where did everybody go ? Looks around


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Where did everybody go ? Looks around



I was lookin for the stripper lake!


----------



## baldegale

hello everybody! cant wait to get home from my mini vacation and see all my animals.


----------



## Yvonne G

baldegale said:


> hello everybody! cant wait to get home from my mini vacation and see all my animals.


Where did you go on vacation?


----------



## baldegale

Yvonne G said:


> Where did you go on vacation?



just staying in downtown nashville with my dad for a couple days. we went to a nashville predators game last night too.

this is the view off our balcony

this was the predators game last night


----------



## Yvonne G

When my husband was alive we would go to hockey games, but we stood in the area right behind the goalie. Very exciting!!


----------



## baldegale

Yvonne G said:


> When my husband was alive we would go to hockey games, but we stood in the area right behind the goalie. Very exciting!!



it was my first ever NHL game. the nashville fans were wild, chants were shaking the arena. nashville won 7-1


----------



## mike taylor

Off work today ! Woke up this morning opened my front door looked across my yard and remembered hey I have new tortioses to play with! So I made the hard decision to stay home today .


----------



## baldegale

mike taylor said:


> Off work today ! Woke up this morning opened my front door looked across my yard and remembered hey I have new tortioses to play with! So I made the hard decision to stay home today .



the “hard” decision


----------



## mike taylor

It was a hard decision . Lol


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 230566


Whahaha. So true. I think the same goes for school. I certainly don't get as many holidays as we did in school.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Off work today ! Woke up this morning opened my front door looked across my yard and remembered hey I have new tortioses to play with! So I made the hard decision to stay home today .


My favorite part of tortoise-keeping is setting up a new yard/habitat!


----------



## mike taylor

Mine to , but it's a swamp right know . Because ....... It's flooding down in Texas all the telephone lines are down . Haha That's some ole zztop for you California peeps that doesn't know about the great Texas blues seen down here .lol


----------



## mike taylor

I've been trying to find good information about Spekii habitats . Seems their care is much like a leopard tortoise. Just more plants for shade . A little less moisture . As far as food goes more flowers and succulents with some worms .


----------



## mike taylor

Hey ,has anyone heard from David ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Not for quite a while.


----------



## Jacqui

I know, was trying to get folks smiling.


Yvonne G said:


> Oh, Jacqui - Not "stripper", Striper! Long I


----------



## Jacqui

Dang, sheet of ice out there.


----------



## mike taylor

I don't see how you guys live in all that snow and ice . It's 70 here in Houston or close to it .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I don't see how you guys live in all that snow and ice . It's 70 here in Houston or close to it .



Me either!! It was 30 when I left the house at 6:15! I had ice on my car!! Thank goodness it only happens a couple times a year!! I’m spoiled and wimpy when it comes to cold weather!!


----------



## mike taylor

Me too ! I hate the cold . Makes way too much work for me with all my tortioses and turtles .


----------



## mike taylor

@Jacqui do you have any care tips you can possibly share with me on spekes hindebacks ? What works for you temperature wise . You can pm me if the information is top secret .lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Dang, sheet of ice out there.


Please be careful driving!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Bet it's not THAT cold.  So does this mean you are home?


Yes. I'm home. But I was in Vegas for three nights for my daughter's 30th birthday party.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> @Jacqui do you have any care tips you can possibly share with me on spekes hindebacks ? What works for you temperature wise . You can pm me if the information is top secret .lol



I told you in the other thread, I pretty much keep them like my redfoots.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Me either!! It was 30 when I left the house at 6:15! I had ice on my car!! Thank goodness it only happens a couple times a year!! I’m spoiled and wimpy when it comes to cold weather!!



I had ice on mine too, but was not that warm. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

baldegale said:


> the “hard” decision



Hey happy birthday!


----------



## baldegale

Jacqui said:


> Hey happy birthday!



thank you! im officially 18 and i feel no different hahaha


----------



## Jacqui

baldegale said:


> thank you! im officially 18 and i feel no different hahaha


 I don't remember how being 18 felt.


----------



## baldegale

Jacqui said:


> I don't remember how being 18 felt.



as of right now its pretty trashy


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Yes. I'm home. But I was in Vegas for three nights for my daughter's 30th birthday party.
> 
> View attachment 231459


Looks like a nice gathering.


----------



## Yvonne G

baldegale said:


> as of right now its pretty trashy


Hey, cheer up. It can only get better!! Happy birthday!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't want to go outside. Quit pushing. Please don't make me. No-o-o-o-o-o


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> I told you in the other thread, I pretty much keep them like my redfoots.


My bad I didn't see it . Sometimes I get notified others not so much .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> My bad I didn't see it . Sometimes I get notified others not so much .



It's ok. So what caused you to pick those up?


----------



## mike taylor

Price ! I just couldn't pass them up . I've been wanting to get some for a while now . Went to my local pet shop . The owner Kevin is a friend of mine . He had them hiding in the back and I bought the group for a little less than 200 . Not a bad price . He wouldn't tell me where he got them from . All he would say is they were fresh imports . I told him he was full of crap because they don't import from Africa . I'll get it out of him . These guys aren't imported they're just to clean and taken care of. I don't know how to explain it but you can tell a wild animal .


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting here watching a large group of geese doing their dance and creating pretty patterns, as they changed leaders and directions.


----------



## mike taylor

I have ducks in my yard .


----------



## mike taylor

I got ducks in my yard.


----------



## Bambam1989

mike taylor said:


> I got ducks in my yard.
> View attachment 231570


Quack quack!
What kind are those?


----------



## mike taylor

Have no idea . They just showed up .


----------



## Turtulas-Len

They look like muscovy ducks.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> Quack quack!
> What kind are those?


Muscovy - and despite their large size, are good fliers.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah they are a big flock of them flew in one day . They aren't afraid of you neither. So they maybe someone's ducks . They stayed right there when I opened my gate .


----------



## mike taylor

They're lucky I don't like duck or they would be lunch . LoL


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> They're lucky I don't like duck or they would be lunch . LoL


You can send them my way......


----------



## mike taylor

Hahaha you aren't the only one . If I knew they weren't someones pet I probably would .


----------



## mike taylor

Man,you guys better start talking . Bam boom to the Moon Alice!


----------



## mike taylor

I'm all alone , nobody here ,so scary !


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I'm all alone , nobody here ,so scary !



Poor guy


----------



## mike taylor

I knew you were around . You're always around lurking mischievious as ever .


----------



## mike taylor

I'm a rich man, not poor ! I have new tortioses ! Woohoo!


----------



## mike taylor

Sitting here playing around with temperatures as we speak by text a million miles away . I noticed they no like 90 ° so I dropped it down to 82/85 ish .


----------



## mike taylor

And I'm by myself again !


----------



## Bambam1989

mike taylor said:


> And I'm by myself again !


I'm here. New torts?
I don't think I saw pictures[emoji33]


----------



## mike taylor

Well then let me inform you .


----------



## mike taylor

That was taken at the shop I bought them from .


----------



## Bambam1989

O nice.
Feed the tort addiction.. need torts


----------



## mike taylor

O yeah! I'm going to get more soon .


----------



## Bambam1989

mike taylor said:


> O yeah! I'm going to get more soon .


I want to get some Indian stars eventually.. not yet though.


----------



## mike taylor

That's my next adventure .


----------



## Bambam1989

I also find pancake torts to be interesting.
Then there is the radiated! O if I lived in a state that had a breeder I would be tempted to invest in those amazing beauties.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Sitting here playing around with temperatures as we speak by text a million miles away . I noticed they no like 90 ° so I dropped it down to 82/85 ish .



Yeppers, NOT leopards lol. I just keep mine at whatever the room temp is. Too hot, too cold, they snuggle down and don't move


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> O yeah! I'm going to get more soon .



More what?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> And I'm by myself again !



Some of us have to work.


----------



## Jacqui

Bambam1989 said:


> I also find pancake torts to be interesting.
> Then there is the radiated! O if I lived in a state that had a breeder I would be tempted to invest in those amazing beauties.



I want to try pancake tortoises


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Wow it is amazing just how dark our store parking lot can be. They just turned off power for "5 or 10 mins" for the electric company to do something.


----------



## mike taylor

Work ?What's that?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Work ?What's that?



Where those of us poor folks go, so we can turn around and buy tortoises.


----------



## mike taylor

Ooo the place that gives you green stuff you trade for other stuff . We call that a job . I was told if you enjoy what you do you'll never work a day in your life.


----------



## kellygirl64

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! Wow it is amazing just how dark our store parking lot can be. They just turned off power for "5 or 10 mins" for the electric company to do something.


Good morning to you, as well !! I live in a tiny 2 building complex alongside a busy roadway out in the 'woods' so to speak. It often sounds like rushing waters as the cars fly by. During a temporary power loss, it becomes so dark that you almost feel like you've been cloaked in an invisible, but gentle blanket. It makes me fully appreciate all the night-time outside lighting I initially complained about and had to buy room-darkening curtains to compensate for. Hope you're having a wonderful day !!


----------



## Yvonne G

It's never dark here. I have a light sensitive mercury vapor light that comes on automatically at dusk and goes off in the a.m. It's mounted outside right above my door . The light shines into my bedroom, so I don't need a night light to see during the night if there's need for a bathroom break. Sometimes I'm tempted to unplug it, but I've grown used to having it. I was just thinking of this light the other day. My daughter lived in this house before me and her husband mounted the light when they lived here. I've now lived here 25 years, so that light has been coming on nightly for over 25 years!


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> It's never dark here. I have a light sensitive mercury vapor light that comes on automatically at dusk and goes off in the a.m. It's mounted outside right above my door . The light shines into my bedroom, so I don't need a night light to see during the night if there's need for a bathroom break. Sometimes I'm tempted to unplug it, but I've grown used to having it. I was just thinking of this light the other day. My daughter lived in this house before me and her husband mounted the light when they lived here. I've now lived here 25 years, so that light has been coming on nightly for over 25 years!


My husband can't sleep unless a room is completely dark. He gets so annoyed with neighbors that leave their lights on all night! I keep a flashlight next to the bed in case I have to get up. When we stay in a hotel, he has to put things in front of the lights on the TV and microwave, and we unplug the clock.


----------



## mike taylor

Is there anyway to get in touch with David & Jeff to see if they're alright ? Does anyone phone them or something?


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Is there anyway to get in touch with David & Jeff to see if they're alright ? Does anyone phone them or something?


David peruses Facebook all the time (David Jones, 3 hours ago) and I think Wellington is in contact the Mrs. Jeff.


----------



## mike taylor

Why did David stop coming on here ? Did Jax run him off ? Lol


----------



## mike taylor

( looks around ) she is scary ! Lol


----------



## mike taylor

She scares you to Yvonne? Lol


----------



## mike taylor

So David is on the tortiose forum facebooks ?


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Why did David stop coming on here ? Did Jax run him off ? Lol


He got real sick with his kidney problems and the dialysis and after his mom died he had no place to live. I think it was very hard for him to get online. I don't know what happened that he's now on Facebook so often and not on here. But you've probably hit the nail on the head. We all know what a sh** disturber Jax is!


----------



## mike taylor

I know right ? She's watching She's always watching!


----------



## mike taylor

( looks around some more)


----------



## Yvonne G

She may be behind her cash register at the moment, but I'm sure you're right to keep looking over your shoulder. And in that vein, I'm outta' here!!


----------



## mike taylor

Lol I'm at rest when she's at work . No horse apples are being thrown at my head.


----------



## mike taylor

My beautiful granddaughter ! She's getting bigger ! Four months old in two days .


----------



## mike taylor

Sleepy baby


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Why did David stop coming on here ? Did Jax run him off ? Lol



Yes, I did.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> ( looks around ) she is scary ! Lol



Yes, I am.


----------



## mike taylor

( I told you she was watching ! ) I'm out ! Lol


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> ( I told you she was watching ! ) I'm out ! Lol



Chicken.


----------



## mike taylor

Have you been around chickens ! Them animals are badasses !


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Have you been around chickens ! Them animals are badasses !



Some sure are, especially when you are stealing their eggs out from under them.


----------



## Jacqui

GOOOOOD MORNING TFO! ♡


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> My beautiful granddaughter ! She's getting bigger ! Four months old in two days .
> View attachment 231693



Good thing she takes after her Mom, not her Grandpa.


----------



## mike taylor

What you talking about ? You can't see that pot belly ? Lol All she needs is a beard she'd look just like me .


----------



## mike taylor

Morning picture haven't combed my hair yet . But I rock the look .


----------



## Yvonne G

In your dreams. . .


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> In your dreams. . .



Lol.


----------



## Jacqui

Missed out on a sleepover.  Settling for breakfast and a shower. 

How is your day going?


----------



## mike taylor

Oooo I can't complain . Im still kicking . Rocking my beard and long hair . I guess it could be worse . I could be bald .hahahaha


----------



## Yvonne G

You're beautiful, just as you are. But then, you would probably be beautiful bald too!


----------



## Jacqui

I have grown to like bald.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Morning!
> View attachment 231832
> View attachment 231833


Is that where you work? He certainly has a benign expression. I wonder why on earth those big statues cost so darned much!

I don't think I ever told you guys my telephone saga:

Several days ago I was walking around with a young man who recently bought himself a baby sulcata and wanted to take the tour, and see how I care for my baby tortoises. So we're outside, looking and walking, and when we went into the YF shed, which has a tort table on one wall, I saw the young Texas tortoise in the table had swollen eyes. Since we had more looking to do outside, I just put the tortoise into my pocket, to take into the house later.

By the time I said goodbye to the guy and took the tortoise back into the house, my jacket was soaked through at the pocket and my phone, which had been in that same pocket, was "under water." The view screen looked like an aquarium, filled with liquid. There was no hope for it. 

So I've been without a phone for the past several days. I ordered another phone right away from Amazon, but it won't arrive until later today sometime. In the meantime, my phone is ringing off the hook, and I have no way to answer it (the answering machine works fine, as it's independent of the phone). It has been rather nice not having a phone. I DO have a cell phone, but I don't use it for anything except the "5 star" button that I can use to call for help should I need it. Yes, folks, I pay $30 a month to have a unit I carry around in case. Stupid, huh?

It's raining today, so I'm going to stay in the house. Maybe I'll get around to running the vacuum - NOT!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Is that where you work? He certainly has a benign expression. I wonder why on earth those big statues cost so darned much!
> 
> I don't think I ever told you guys my telephone saga:
> 
> Several days ago I was walking around with a young man who recently bought himself a baby sulcata and wanted to take the tour, and see how I care for my baby tortoises. So we're outside, looking and walking, and when we went into the YF shed, which has a tort table on one wall, I saw the young Texas tortoise in the table had swollen eyes. Since we had more looking to do outside, I just put the tortoise into my pocket, to take into the house later.
> 
> By the time I said goodbye to the guy and took the tortoise back into the house, my jacket was soaked through at the pocket and my phone, which had been in that same pocket, was "under water." The view screen looked like an aquarium, filled with liquid. There was no hope for it.
> 
> So I've been without a phone for the past several days. I ordered another phone right away from Amazon, but it won't arrive until later today sometime. In the meantime, my phone is ringing off the hook, and I have no way to answer it (the answering machine works fine, as it's independent of the phone). It has been rather nice not having a phone. I DO have a cell phone, but I don't use it for anything except the "5 star" button that I can use to call for help should I need it. Yes, folks, I pay $30 a month to have a unit I carry around in case. Stupid, huh?
> 
> It's raining today, so I'm going to stay in the house. Maybe I'll get around to running the vacuum - NOT!


Phone death by tortoise pee... Better than dropping it in a dirty toilet any day!


----------



## mike taylor

Don't feel bad about it Yvonne I go through phones like crazy . I'm on my third one this year . Lol You gotta to buy insurance for them . I run them over all the time . Working on my cars . I ran one over with the lawn mower once . Fell out of my pocket . This motoX I have now is tuff as nails . Very surprised it hasn't gotten smashed yet . It came with a free projector . I can watch movies on it .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, folks, I pay $30 a month to have a unit I carry around in case. Stupid, huh?



I’m reminded of Maggie falling off her roof or ladder, bruising or breaking her arm, and it just seems she could certainly use one. LOL from what I remember she couldn’t get up for some time from her pain and injury …


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Don't feel bad about it Yvonne I go through phones like crazy . I'm on my third one this year . Lol You gotta to buy insurance for them . I run them over all the time . Working on my cars . I ran one over with the lawn mower once . Fell out of my pocket . This motoX I have now is tuff as nails . Very surprised it hasn't gotten smashed yet . It came with a free projector . I can watch movies on it .


This was a landline phone. I bought it in 2000, and it served me well. Only had to replace the battery once. Lucky thing, when I went on Amazon to buy another they still sold the exact same phone, so was able to buy like for like. At that rate, insurance wouldn't be money well spent.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’m reminded of Maggie falling off her roof or ladder, bruising or breaking her arm, and it just seems she could certainly use one. LOL from what I remember she couldn’t get up for some time from her pain and injury …


That's exactly why I pay $30 a month for a cell phone I don't use, but one that has the 5 star (Help!) button. Now if I could just remember to carry it with me.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah ,I don't have a landline phone or a home computer . My wife and kids have computers . I chose not to have one . My cellphone does everything a computer can do . I have a problem with the smaller buttons and spell check changing what I've typed . Besides that my phone works great when it isn't being welded or smashed out in my shop .lol So can we call you pp pockets ? Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Dear Baldy:

I just checked with Amazon and my phone hasn't shipped yet. Darn. It was supposed to be delivered today.

Love,

PP Pockets


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Love,
> 
> PP Pockets



LOL


----------



## Jacqui

I too, just have my cell. It's done well, except the screen cracked the first week I had it from the heat in my parked car. Now it is with me at work. In the yard, not so much. There are times I wonder how long I would lay out in my yard before somebody would notice.


----------



## Jacqui

The statue is at Menard's.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I too, just have my cell. It's done well, except the screen cracked the first week I had it from the heat in my parked car. Now it is with me at work. In the yard, not so much. There are times I wonder how long I would lay out in my yard before somebody would notice.


As close as you are to your kids, I doubt you'd lay there long


----------



## mike taylor

We called to let you know we will not be covering the pp damage to your phone . But you didn't answer due to the pp on your phone . 
Love, Amazon


----------



## mike taylor

Man , people are crazy . I was coming home from school in traffic mind you . Some fatty pulled up beside honking and flipping me the finger . Like I'm supposed to just run people out of the way because I drive a lifted 4/4 . So I roll my window down and ask ole fatty what his problem is . He pulls out a big kitchen knife and proceeded to tell me he'd cut my throat . So I told ole fatty to calm down before the cholesterol in his fat heart killed him . Needles to say ole fatty didn't like that . So he followed me for a few miles . Then remembered he had donuts at the house and turned off the highway . So I waved good buy to him . Don't people unstand you can get shot for those sort of things ? It's funny when people do that kind of stuff . Then see you not get mad or curse them . But smile and wave and call them ole fatty . Some people need a psychiatrist really bad.lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Feel better now?

But on the real side - be careful confronting weirdos like that. You never know which one of them is going to really attack you.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah,I know that's why I didn't get out of my truck . People be crazy . I think it's funny stuff . Don't they understand traffic only goes so fast . I didn't like sitting in it . But I didn't try to start a fight either. But ole fatty will run into some hot head like him with a gun and regret flashing a knife . I'm a happy go lucky person . Really don't like to fight or anything like that . But I can if pushed too far . The last thing I ever want to do is hurt another person for stupidity.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Over the years I have destroyed several cell phone (mostly by water). Last year I found one to stand up to my misuse. Dura Force Pro by Kyocera.It's water proof down to 6.5 ft and they are so tuff they don't make protective covers them.


----------



## mike taylor

Well I'm happy to say my new tortioses are doing awesome . No signs of sickness and no warms in the poo . Vet check ok . So it's on to outdoor enclosure building soon . The garage enclosure is working just fine . I set them up like leopards but they hide out all day . Jax told me to set them up like a red foot boy did that work . They run around and eat almost all day long . They also love a big water bowl . Boy can they put down some cactus .


----------



## Yvonne G

Hingebacks have never grabbed my interest, but I must say, your new group is pretty good lookin'


----------



## Bambam1989

mike taylor said:


> Well I'm happy to say my new tortioses are doing awesome . No signs of sickness and no warms in the poo . Vet check ok . So it's on to outdoor enclosure building soon . The garage enclosure is working just fine . I set them up like leopards but they hide out all day . Jax told me to set them up like a red foot boy did that work . They run around and eat almost all day long . They also love a big water bowl . Boy can they put down some cactus .


Are hingebacks brumating torts? I've honestly not done any research on them.


----------



## mike taylor

They do spend a lot of time hiding in the dry season. Then come out in the wet season .


----------



## Bambam1989

O wow I didn't realize there were so many types of hingebacks! Thanks Google.
I must say the erosa really is an eye catcher.
Which hingeback species do you have Mike?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Has anyone gone out to look at the last full moon of winter? Ya know, the Worm Moon, the Crow Moon. Come on anyone?


----------



## Bambam1989

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Has anyone gone out to look at the last full moon of winter? Ya know, the Worm Moon, the Crow Moon. Come on anyone?


I've seen it. It's cloudy here, but I saw it peeking out earlier.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bambam1989 said:


> I've seen it. It's cloudy here, but I saw it peeking out earlier.



Did you get a good look at the crater rays that are spread out from impact craters from impacts in the past? Some are so huge they almost cover half the face of the moon. And with no atmosphere on the moon most will be remaining our entire lifetime.


----------



## Bambam1989

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did you get a good look at the crater rays that are spread out from impact craters from impacts in the past? Some are so huge they almost cover half the face of the moon. And with no atmosphere on the moon most will be remaining our entire lifetime.


Yeah it's pretty mind boggling to think about it. I've heard that even the footprints from astronaughts don't erode away.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Very windy today, lost power at 5 am and still off. Generator running so all is good.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Very windy today, lost power at 5 am and still off. Generator running so all is good.


I hate the wind!!

According to the news your area is in for some pretty bad weather. Hope it turns out ok for you.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Hingebacks have never grabbed my interest, but I must say, your new group is pretty good lookin'


Just like their new daddy . Lol


----------



## mike taylor

Bambam1989 said:


> O wow I didn't realize there were so many types of hingebacks! Thanks Google.
> I must say the erosa really is an eye catcher.
> Which hingeback species do you have Mike?


Spekii


----------



## mike taylor

They're some good looking tortioses for sure .


----------



## mike taylor

So what's everyone doing ? I know I'm a happy camper . My oldest moves out today ! Woohoo ! Take the grandkids with them ! Woohoo! Man,kids can put a whooping on your mental status. They just keep going and going and going !


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> So what's everyone doing ? I know I'm a happy camper . My oldest moves out today ! Woohoo ! Take the grandkids with them ! Woohoo! Man,kids can put a whooping on your mental status. They just keep going and going and going !


I'm getting ready to go run errands - in the rain! I don't like driving my p/u in the rain. My tires spin too easily. I never had that kid problem. Once they moved out, they stayed moved out. I really like being alone. I'm never lonely. I hate talking on the phone. I'm just a grumpy old woman who wants to be left alone. Funny that I enjoy the forum so much when I'm such a loner in real life.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah ,I'm more of home body myself . But I do like hanging out with my car club . Once they're gone there's no coming back . I've told him the bank of pops is closed down . Hahaha


----------



## Yvonne G

My husband always told our kids that too (once you move out there's no coming back). But I have a feeling he would have relented had it ever happened.


----------



## mike taylor

You gotta help them out once in a while . But there's a time you gotta say enough is enough . Be a man . It's time little bird fly away . Hahaha I told him not to visit I'll come see him .lol I have a count down clock set I would show him everyday . He'd just shake his head . Lol


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Got power back, everything is back on house power. These winds are supposed to last until tomorrow morning so I not putting the generator and cords away just yet.Other than the wind it's a buietful day here. Walker hasn't ventured out yet, he doesnt like the wind either.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

mike taylor said:


> They're some good looking tortioses for sure .
> View attachment 231949



How are those hingies doing mike?


----------



## mike taylor

Awesome !


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Me and Bob are painting 


He’s a huge help w all construction projects[emoji849]


----------



## Big Charlie

mike taylor said:


> So what's everyone doing ? I know I'm a happy camper . My oldest moves out today ! Woohoo ! Take the grandkids with them ! Woohoo! Man,kids can put a whooping on your mental status. They just keep going and going and going !


My kids have been gone for awhile but we were paying my daughter's expenses until last month. It's wonderful having all that extra money in the account!


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah ,I know! Every sense I closed the bank of pops I buy all kinds of cool stuffs. Like tortioses, Harley parts,and parts for my 59 truck .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Big Charlie said:


> It's wonderful having all that EXTRA money in the account!



I’d certainly like to be weighed down by extra money. Oh the tragedy …


----------



## Big Charlie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’d certainly like to be weighed down by extra money. Oh the tragedy …


Yep, all my time is taken up in making lists of what to spend it on!!


----------



## mike taylor

I got the Spekii outside in one of my quarantine enclosures. They are liking this temperature here in Houston .


----------



## Jacqui

Bambam1989 said:


> O wow I didn't realize there were so many types of hingebacks! Thanks Google.
> I must say the erosa really is an eye catcher.
> Which hingeback species do you have Mike?



I agree, erosa are the best.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Has anyone gone out to look at the last full moon of winter? Ya know, the Worm Moon, the Crow Moon. Come on anyone?



It's great. Very bright.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning TFO!


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> You gotta help them out once in a while . But there's a time you gotta say enough is enough . Be a man . It's time little bird fly away . Hahaha I told him not to visit I'll come see him .lol I have a count down clock set I would show him everyday . He'd just shake his head . Lol



You’re a good dad Mike!! Just sayin!!


----------



## mike taylor

I try ,thanks .


----------



## Momof4

Saw a sloth at the 5K walk I did this morning! 
Too cute!!


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Momof4 said:


> Saw a sloth at the 5K walk I did this morning!
> Too cute!!
> View attachment 232035



My daughters love sloths we did the behind the scenes hangout with sloths at the little zoo here for the oldest bday last year!


----------



## CarolM

mike taylor said:


> Well then let me inform you .
> View attachment 231619


Really nice.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It's never dark here. I have a light sensitive mercury vapor light that comes on automatically at dusk and goes off in the a.m. It's mounted outside right above my door . The light shines into my bedroom, so I don't need a night light to see during the night if there's need for a bathroom break. Sometimes I'm tempted to unplug it, but I've grown used to having it. I was just thinking of this light the other day. My daughter lived in this house before me and her husband mounted the light when they lived here. I've now lived here 25 years, so that light has been coming on nightly for over 25 years!


Wow. That is a fantastic light.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Wow. That is a fantastic light.


No kidding. The plastic outer covering degraded and disintegrated many years ago, but the light just keeps on keepin' on.


----------



## mike taylor

It's a fire hazard . If the cover is gone . LoL you need a new . Will Yvonne has a job for you .


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Weekend! ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

The tortioses are up enjoying lunch. Not much going on today . The kids getting their last load of stuff out of the house . I just might take a nap on this nice Sunday afternoon. I don't know let's see how that works out .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> The tortioses are up enjoying lunch. Not much going on today . The kids getting their last load of stuff out of the house . I just might take a nap on this nice Sunday afternoon. I don't know let's see how that works out .
> View attachment 232109
> View attachment 232110
> View attachment 232111



Now you are sounding like Yvonne with the napping.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening!


----------



## mike taylor

I didn't get a nap . Because people kept calling asking me questions . How do you hook up a washing machine? How do you hook up a ice maker ? Do I have to have the vent on the back of the dryer ? Well holy crap! Why don't I just go over there ! But I didn't .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I didn't get a nap . Because people kept calling asking me questions . How do you hook up a washing machine? How do you hook up a ice maker ? Do I have to have the vent on the back of the dryer ? Well holy crap! Why don't I just go over there ! But I didn't .



You know you love being needed.


----------



## Jacqui

Spring is approaching...


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning on this rainy hump day or for Mike, Monday.


----------



## mike taylor

Mondays suck ! Lol But on the bright side . Am off all next week ! Hahaha I got time to burn !


----------



## Jacqui

Spring break?


mike taylor said:


> Mondays suck ! Lol But on the bright side . Am off all next week ! Hahaha I got time to burn !


----------



## Yvonne G

Here's a couple pictures of my light that just keeps on going, and going, and going. The plastic "lamp shade" that disintegrated was as big as the aluminum above the actual bulb.





Of course, you know, that now that I've spoken of its longevity, it's going to finally burn out.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Spring is approaching...
> View attachment 232179
> View attachment 232180


Does this mean that your snow days are a thing of the past?


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Yvonne G said:


> Here's a couple pictures of my light that just keeps on going, and going, and going. The plastic "lamp shade" that disintegrated was as big as the aluminum above the actual bulb.
> 
> View attachment 232266
> View attachment 232267
> 
> 
> Of course, you know, that now that I've spoken of its longevity, it's going to finally burn out.



That’s amazing because the city can’t seem to keep the one on the pole in front of my house lit for more than a week before it goes back out! Ha

Definitely jinxed yourself! Lol


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Here's a couple pictures of my light that just keeps on going, and going, and going. The plastic "lamp shade" that disintegrated was as big as the aluminum above the actual bulb.
> 
> View attachment 232266
> View attachment 232267
> 
> 
> Of course, you know, that now that I've spoken of its longevity, it's going to finally burn out.



I'm actually more surprised that (if) the photocell hasn't gone out.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Spring break?


Nope have to kill 60 hours of comp time . They no like it when you have 200 + hours of sick time and 5 weeks of vacation time built up . Plus I have a little over 100 hours of comp time I'll lose if I don't use it . Comp time doesn't roll over to the new year . Thanks to Harvey I have too much time to take off but no time to take off . Nobody knows how to do my job when I'm gone . So I gets to come back to a crap load of work . But it's ok I'm feeling burnt out anyways . They will figure something out , because I'm not answering calls or emails for 9 days . Lol


----------



## mike taylor

Them light fixtures are bad*** . We put them up on so sites we have they have been burning for years . They sell the fixtures at Home Depot and Lowe's . The only problem I've seen with them is the photo cell goes out and the light will stay on . So I have my yard guy buy a new fixture . They just install the cover, lamp,and photo cell and keep on trucking. The ballast in them things are virtually indestructible. The only thing I've seen that can kill one is a tree falling over on them.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I'm actually more surprised that (if) the photocell hasn't gone out.


Nope, comes on every night and goes out every morning. Sometimes in high wind it will come on during the day. It is very dependable. When it does finally kick the bucket, I don't know where I'll ever be able to find another like it.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Them light fixtures are bad*** . We put them up on so sites we have they have been burning for years . They sell the fixtures at Home Depot and Lowe's . The only problem I've seen with them is the photo cell goes out and the light will stay on . So I have my yard guy buy a new fixture . They just install the cover, lamp,and photo cell and keep on trucking. The ballast in them things are virtually indestructible. The only thing I've seen that can kill one is a tree falling over on them.


Hm. . . Home Depot and Lowe's, huh? I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## mike taylor

You'd better grab them while you can . Everything will soon be L.E.D. .


----------



## mike taylor

The prices keep climbing . The LED fixtures are getting cheaper by the minute . So they'll stop stocking them because nobody will buy them .


----------



## mike taylor

New guitar picks ! Awesome!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm so glad I mentioned my lithium ion battery charger problem here. I went back out just a bit ago and set it up again and it's working fine! Thank you, Cameron!!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Nope have to kill 60 hours of comp time . They no like it when you have 200 + hours of sick time and 5 weeks of vacation time built up . Plus I have a little over 100 hours of comp time I'll lose if I don't use it . Comp time doesn't roll over to the new year . Thanks to Harvey I have too much time to take off but no time to take off . Nobody knows how to do my job when I'm gone . So I gets to come back to a crap load of work . But it's ok I'm feeling burnt out anyways . They will figure something out , because I'm not answering calls or emails for 9 days . Lol



There are companies that will fire you if you take one call or open an email while on vacation!


----------



## mike taylor

Really ! For sure it's not the company I work for . Because they will bug the crap out of you . How did you do this ? How do you do that ? Why is this like this ? Why do need permits ? Blah blah blah ! I've been telling them I need to teach someone what I do . To me that's the only way I promote people . I have to see people that are teaching others .


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Does this mean that your snow days are a thing of the past?



Nopers, snowed off and on all day yesterday.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Nopers, snowed off and on all day yesterday.



I bet your ready for some spring weather!! 

How’s your grand baby?? 
We need pics!!


----------



## Yvonne G

So earlier I talked about a light that still works after over 25 years of continuous use. Today I'll talk about another long lasting appliance.

We're always saying, "They just don't make things like they used to." We said that back in the ' 60s too. Cars had plastic parts where they used to be metal, etc.

Around about 1965 my husband brought home one of thosr new fangled contraptions, a Sharp carousel microwave oven. At that time I had three kidlets about 8, 7 and 6 years of age, so we used the heck outta' that thing.

Well folks, that microwave is still in my kitchen and still working fine. The white plastic trim has faded to tan, but it still cooks me a meal almost every day.

Yessiree bob! They sure don't make 'em like they used to.


----------



## kellygirl64

I lost two phones, separate times, to boiling gravy. Beef first time and turkey the second. I no longer carry my phone while cooking. LOL. Went without power for a few days this week, so I took the tort n two finches to my son's. When I was able to return home, I couldn't carry everything I needed in one trip up the stairs, so the tort got pocketed, but no pee LOL. Once I was carrying a tort in my bra, many years ago, n learned a very valuable lesson...LOL Have a wonderful evening !!


----------



## kellygirl64

Yvonne G said:


> So earlier I talked about a light that still works after over 25 years of continuous use. Today I'll talk about another long lasting appliance.
> 
> We're always saying, "They just don't make things like they used to." We said that back in the ' 60s too. Cars had plastic parts where they used to be metal, etc.
> 
> Around about 1965 my husband brought home one of thosr new fangled contraptions, a Sharp carousel microwave oven. At that time I had three kidlets about 8, 7 and 6 years of age, so we used the heck outta' that thing.
> 
> Well folks, that microwave is still in my kitchen and still working fine. The white plastic trim has faded to tan, but it still cooks me a meal almost every day.
> 
> Yessiree bob! They sure don't make 'em like they used to.
> 
> View attachment 232386


My dad still has an old-style tv and he and his wife just got their first internet, no prior web experience. So suddenly I went from the daughter to the tech-support girl LOL. I loved the old style radios, they always impressed me. Your oven is way cool, really neat. Longivity is strong with your environment. Must feel like bliss at times. Sweet.


----------



## MPRC

Hey, I miss you guys! I've been busting my a$$ the last month to bring in some cash while my photography business is struggling due to weather. 
I've been selling a ton of neat vintagey goodness....only problem is I want to keep all of it.


----------



## MPRC

Pretties....


----------



## Big Charlie

MPRC said:


> Pretties....
> View attachment 232476
> View attachment 232477
> View attachment 232478
> View attachment 232479


I have my father's 8 track player. I wonder if anyone would want it. It is too heavy to ship anywhere!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

[QUOTE="MPRC, post:....only problem is I want to keep all of it.[/QUOTE]
I know how you feel, I have things that I have accumulated over the years that I keep just because I can. Here is the first piece of furniture I refinished it back in 1968. It is my favorite piece only because it was the first.

It had so many coats of paint on it you couldn't see the carving on the back. Here is the last chair I redone just a couple weeks ago,Someone in the past must have liked this chair so much they repaired it. After removing the paint, found an oak chair with one maple leg.

I am at a point in my life that I am thinking about getting rid of some of the many items I have collected over the years.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> [QUOTE="MPRC, post:....only problem is I want to keep all of it.


I know how you feel, I have things that I have accumulated over the years that I keep just because I can. Here is the first piece of furniture I refinished it back in 1968. It is my favorite piece only because it was the first.
View attachment 232504
It had so many coats of paint on it you couldn't see the carving on the back. Here is the last chair I redone just a couple weeks ago,Someone in the past must have liked this chair so much they repaired it. After removing the paint, found an oak chair with one maple leg.
View attachment 232505
I am at a point in my life that I am thinking about getting rid of some of the many items I have collected over the years.[/QUOTE]
I've been slowly but surely re-homing quite a bit of my collectibles. I have a bunch of dolls that are going next. Nothing worth anything, just dolls I liked at the time. I already gave my s-i-l all my Jim Beam collector bottles, gave Maggie all my turtle/tortoise figurines. I have a whole room full of books - all four walls are book shelves. I've since gone to electronic books. Takes up much less space. Most of my books came from book clubs, and the used book stores don't want them.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I've been slowly but surely re-homing quite a bit of my collectibles. I have a bunch of dolls that are going next. Nothing worth anything, just dolls I liked at the time. I already gave my s-i-l all my Jim Beam collector bottles, gave Maggie all my turtle/tortoise figurines. I have a whole room full of books - all four walls are book shelves. I've since gone to electronic books. Takes up much less space. Most of my books came from book clubs, and the used book stores don't want them.



I donated most of my books to Goodwill. I figure on the space I save, if I ever want to reread a book I can just buy it again.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I donated most of my books to Goodwill. I figure on the space I save, if I ever want to reread a book I can just buy it again.


That's a good idea.


----------



## Big Charlie

jaizei said:


> I donated most of my books to Goodwill. I figure on the space I save, if I ever want to reread a book I can just buy it again.


I don't buy books anymore. I just go to the library. I can renew online so can actually keep them for 9 weeks in no one requests them. They also have a section you can just take paperbacks from without checking out. It works on the honor system. In my old age, I prefer hardcovers because the print isn't so small. I do still have a bunch of books. I never reread them. The few times I've reread a book it wasn't as good the second time around.

Also there is this thrift store I go to that has free books outside.


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> I don't buy books anymore. I just go to the library. I can renew online so can actually keep them for 9 weeks in no one requests them. They also have a section you can just take paperbacks from without checking out. It works on the honor system. In my old age, I prefer hardcovers because the print isn't so small. I do still have a bunch of books. I never reread them. The few times I've reread a book it wasn't as good the second time around.
> 
> Also there is this thrift store I go to that has free books outside.



I have re-read many of my books. 99% of my books are hard cover. Second hand book stores don't want book club books, I don't know why. Donating to the thrift store is probably the way I'm going to go. We have a couple different ones not too far from me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yuck! Double Yuck!! and now I'm feeling nauseated!!!

I very seldom ever buy fast food. I worry about germs. But occasionally I overcome my phobia and indulge. Today was such a day. Jack In The Box has been advertising "food truck sandwiches" and they look pretty good in the commercial, so on my way home from running errands I stopped at J in the B and bought their cheese steak sandwich. I brought it home because I had groceries to put away. So I got a bottle of water and cut my sandwich in two, and sat down here at the computer to read and eat. As I was taking a bite, a little chunk of something fell out of the sandwich onto the floor. I tapped my foot at it and Misty picked it up. After a few more bites and a couple more pages, I noticed Misty had her chin resting on my keyboard shelf, and when I looked at her, she had something sticking out of the front of her mouth. (she always hands me things in that fashion) When I took it from her it turned out to be a chewed wad of green gum. All the gum I chew is grey or light brown when chewed. And now I'm thinking that terrible wad of germy gum was what fell out of my sandwich. So if I get sick in the next few days you all will know that I will NEVER, EVER buy fast food again!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I bet your ready for some spring weather!!
> 
> How’s your grand baby??
> We need pics!!



But we are having spring weather


----------



## Jacqui

My local clothes washing place has a bunch of books for folks to bring or take. I use it alot.


----------



## mike taylor

The hot wife and I with the singer of my favorite band . Uncle Lucius is their name look them up on YouTube help make them crazy famous!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Here's a couple pictures of my light that just keeps on going, and going, and going. The plastic "lamp shade" that disintegrated was as big as the aluminum above the actual bulb.
> 
> View attachment 232266
> View attachment 232267
> 
> 
> Of course, you know, that now that I've spoken of its longevity, it's going to finally burn out.


Oh no. Murphys law stay away.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> There are companies that will fire you if you take one call or open an email while on vacation!


I want to work for that company.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> So earlier I talked about a light that still works after over 25 years of continuous use. Today I'll talk about another long lasting appliance.
> 
> We're always saying, "They just don't make things like they used to." We said that back in the ' 60s too. Cars had plastic parts where they used to be metal, etc.
> 
> Around about 1965 my husband brought home one of thosr new fangled contraptions, a Sharp carousel microwave oven. At that time I had three kidlets about 8, 7 and 6 years of age, so we used the heck outta' that thing.
> 
> Well folks, that microwave is still in my kitchen and still working fine. The white plastic trim has faded to tan, but it still cooks me a meal almost every day.
> 
> Yessiree bob! They sure don't make 'em like they used to.
> 
> View attachment 232386


Now I am impressed. In the 25 years i have been with my husband we have had at least 4 microwaves.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yuck! Double Yuck!! and now I'm feeling nauseated!!!
> 
> I very seldom ever buy fast food. I worry about germs. But occasionally I overcome my phobia and indulge. Today was such a day. Jack In The Box has been advertising "food truck sandwiches" and they look pretty good in the commercial, so on my way home from running errands I stopped at J in the B and bought their cheese steak sandwich. I brought it home because I had groceries to put away. So I got a bottle of water and cut my sandwich in two, and sat down here at the computer to read and eat. As I was taking a bite, a little chunk of something fell out of the sandwich onto the floor. I tapped my foot at it and Misty picked it up. After a few more bites and a couple more pages, I noticed Misty had her chin resting on my keyboard shelf, and when I looked at her, she had something sticking out of the front of her mouth. (she always hands me things in that fashion) When I took it from her it turned out to be a chewed wad of green gum. All the gum I chew is grey or light brown when chewed. And now I'm thinking that terrible wad of germy gum was what fell out of my sandwich. So if I get sick in the next few days you all will know that I will NEVER, EVER buy fast food again!


Yuck. That is absolutely awful.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yuck! Double Yuck!! and now I'm feeling nauseated!!!
> 
> I very seldom ever buy fast food. I worry about germs. But occasionally I overcome my phobia and indulge. Today was such a day. Jack In The Box has been advertising "food truck sandwiches" and they look pretty good in the commercial, so on my way home from running errands I stopped at J in the B and bought their cheese steak sandwich. I brought it home because I had groceries to put away. So I got a bottle of water and cut my sandwich in two, and sat down here at the computer to read and eat. As I was taking a bite, a little chunk of something fell out of the sandwich onto the floor. I tapped my foot at it and Misty picked it up. After a few more bites and a couple more pages, I noticed Misty had her chin resting on my keyboard shelf, and when I looked at her, she had something sticking out of the front of her mouth. (she always hands me things in that fashion) When I took it from her it turned out to be a chewed wad of green gum. All the gum I chew is grey or light brown when chewed. And now I'm thinking that terrible wad of germy gum was what fell out of my sandwich. So if I get sick in the next few days you all will know that I will NEVER, EVER buy fast food again!



So how was the sandwich?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> So how was the sandwich?


It was actually pretty good, but I don't want to think about it. When it's fresh in my mind I get nauseated all over again.


----------



## mike taylor

That's why you drink beer before fast food . That way the alcohol kills the bacteria. Plus it makes you not give a crap .lol


----------



## Yvonne G

If I drank beer I really would throw up!


----------



## Bambam1989

mike taylor said:


> That's why you drink beer before fast food . That way the alcohol kills the bacteria. Plus it makes you not give a crap .lol


My husband agrees with you!
The worst I've ever had was someone's hair.


----------



## mike taylor

Have some wine same affect. Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Have some wine same affect. Lol


Don't like wine either. If someone held a gun to my head and told me I absolutely MUST drink alcohol, I would drink a bit of sloe gin with 7up.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Tourists make sand castles and sea turtles. Locals make tortoises.


----------



## Big Charlie

Bambam1989 said:


> My husband agrees with you!
> The worst I've ever had was someone's hair.



The worst I've had were bugs. Once I got some wax paper in a salad. Once my broccoli was crawling. It was covered with tiny bugs, maybe aphids. I think fast food joints are the worst because they hire kids.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Mine was hair in a sandwich.


----------



## Peliroja32

Yvonne G said:


> Yuck! Double Yuck!! and now I'm feeling nauseated!!!
> 
> I very seldom ever buy fast food. I worry about germs. But occasionally I overcome my phobia and indulge. Today was such a day. Jack In The Box has been advertising "food truck sandwiches" and they look pretty good in the commercial, so on my way home from running errands I stopped at J in the B and bought their cheese steak sandwich. I brought it home because I had groceries to put away. So I got a bottle of water and cut my sandwich in two, and sat down here at the computer to read and eat. As I was taking a bite, a little chunk of something fell out of the sandwich onto the floor. I tapped my foot at it and Misty picked it up. After a few more bites and a couple more pages, I noticed Misty had her chin resting on my keyboard shelf, and when I looked at her, she had something sticking out of the front of her mouth. (she always hands me things in that fashion) When I took it from her it turned out to be a chewed wad of green gum. All the gum I chew is grey or light brown when chewed. And now I'm thinking that terrible wad of germy gum was what fell out of my sandwich. So if I get sick in the next few days you all will know that I will NEVER, EVER buy fast food again!


Oh my. My worst was a gas station pizza fresh made, had a long black hair across the top, then i saw the lady making the pizzas had long black hair, not even tied up, let alone in a hairnet


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> The worst I've had were bugs. Once I got some wax paper in a salad. Once my broccoli was crawling. It was covered with tiny bugs, maybe aphids. I think fast food joints are the worst because they hire kids.


Yeah, that's the thing. I don't even think twice about going to a 'real' restaurant. It's only the fast food joints that I have an aversion to.


----------



## Yvonne G

Peliroja32 said:


> Oh my. My worst was a gas station pizza fresh made, had a long black hair across the top, then i saw the lady making the pizzas had long black hair, not even tied up, let alone in a hairnet


A 'single' hair, even one of my own, creeps me out. Can't stand 'em.


----------



## Peliroja32

Yvonne G said:


> A 'single' hair, even one of my own, creeps me out. Can't stand 'em.


Yes.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

I took a bite of th sandwich and pulled away and the hair was in my mouth and still going back into the sandwich. I spit it out and didn’t finish the rest.


----------



## kellygirl64

Jacqui said:


> So how was the sandwich?


I know, right !? I haven't had their food since my teens. They don't exist here in NY.


----------



## kellygirl64

Sooo...Moving on from gross stuff....LOL


----------



## Yvonne G

kellygirl64 said:


> Sooo...Moving on from gross stuff....LOL


POOP!!! We can always talk about tortoise poop! That doesn't gross me out at all!!


----------



## Momof4

Black poop, wet poop, dry poop!!


----------



## kellygirl64

Yvonne G said:


> POOP!!! We can always talk about tortoise poop! That doesn't gross me out at all!!


How funny is that ? Talking about tort poop doesn't bother me one bit but the prior stuff had my stomach turning. Go figure LOL


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> Black poop, wet poop, dry poop!!


Green poop, brown poop, what is that doing in your turd- poop!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

kellygirl64 said:


> How funny is that ? Talking about tort poop doesn't bother me one bit but the prior stuff had my stomach turning. Go figure LOL



Sorry to single you out by a quote of yours,as I was mainly looking for any of my old partners in crime and tortoise-turtle defenders. You know, us “chatter 2’ers. You get what I’m
posting. Besides, y’all started suggesting that we color check the turds we find. All humor completely. 
I almost forgot what I got on here for. Okay , before I forget again. At 2:00 when we have our local daylight savings take place, I’ll have my iPhone closed in the screen saver mode to watch the clock and see if it’s visible or just correct the. Mindless entertainment notation all. We’ve got a labeled/named comet flying you tonight if you can. We are covered over with clouds and a few stars.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

HAHAHAHAHA I JUST LOOKED AT MY IPHONE AND THE TIME WAS CHANGED AS IF BY MAGIC! What’ll they come up with next. Two hours ago they called “LAST CALL” at the local cantina!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh the joys of modern technology!


----------



## Big Charlie

Last night I had trouble falling asleep as I couldn't get the thought of green gum out of my head.


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> Last night I had trouble falling asleep as I couldn't get the thought of green gum out of my head.


I'm trying real hard to not remember it.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

What kind of gum green ? I remember when my kids were little they loved Big Red gum the only problem was if it got into the carpet it just melted into it and was almost impossible to remove. I no longer have carpet in any house, not because of gum, because of all the animals.we have had over the years.


----------



## Bambam1989

Big Charlie said:


> Last night I had trouble falling asleep as I couldn't get the thought of green gum out of my head.


How about this gum instead..


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> How about this gum instead..
> View attachment 232846


Perfect gift for Adam. Lol


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Bambam1989 said:


> How about this gum instead..
> View attachment 232846



Ha! I’ve seen th toro balls never the camel.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> What kind of gum green ? I remember when my kids were little they loved Big Red gum the only problem was if it got into the carpet it just melted into it and was almost impossible to remove. I no longer have carpet in any house, not because of gum, because of all the animals.we have had over the years.


That's just it, Len. It wasn't MY gum!!!!! The two kinds I have here end up whitish grey when chewed. The glob my dog handed me was green, so I assumed it fell from my fast food sandwich. The only way to know what kind it was would be another trip to Jack in the Box to quiz the food preparer.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> POOP!!! We can always talk about tortoise poop! That doesn't gross me out at all!!



Oh crap!


----------



## Jacqui

Bambam1989 said:


> How about this gum instead..
> View attachment 232846



Never saw that kind


----------



## mike taylor

Camel balls ! Hahahahah that's funny right there . I'm on vacation this week . So it's my mission to find this gum and make sure everyone I hangout with gets a pack !


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Camel balls ! Hahahahah that's funny right there . I'm on vacation this week . So it's my mission to find this gum and make sure everyone I hangout with gets a pack !


I'd be willing to bet amazon sells it.


----------



## mike taylor

In downtown Houston . The son and I are running around acting like crazy people . So much fun . People give us looks then cross the street .lol


----------



## Bambam1989

We got ours off of Amazon. The gum isn't bad but the flavor doesn't last long.


----------



## MPRC

That gum sounds awesome. I love sour!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Sitting waiting for a vampire to come take my blood.


----------



## Yvonne G

Why?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Why?



For my Humera shots. Each year I have to have bloodwork done, including TB.


----------



## Jacqui

After I get off work in the morning, I am taking time off.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> After I get off work in the morning, I am taking time off.


Do you have something special planned, or just some 'me' time?


----------



## mike taylor

Added a nesting house today . Buried a dog house half way and backfilled with dirt and mulch . We will see how well it works.
The hot wife feeding some clover . The red she is loving on was our first one . She was only five or so inches . Man,she has gotten so big !


----------



## mike taylor

Well that didn't take long at all . I finished it like an hour ago !


----------



## mike taylor

This is my work bed . Just two minutes of moving the compost around bam ! Worm heaven!


----------



## mike taylor

Forgot the picture!


----------



## kellygirl64

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! Sitting waiting for a vampire to come take my blood.


I hope it all went well


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

30 minutes ago I received this, for me, deeply saddening news…


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just received this not so happy to me bulletin;
> Hawking at NASA, 1980s
> Born
> Stephen William Hawking
> 8 January 1942
> Oxford, Oxfordshire, England
> Died
> 13 March 2018 (aged 76)
> Cambridge, Cambridgeshire, England



Thanks for giving us the time Stephen. I hope we proved ourselves worthwhile.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!

Three stores later, I have my sell cactus leaves. They are only .66 this week which is atleast half off, sometimes more like 2/3 off.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Do you have something special planned, or just some 'me' time?



Yardwork, dentist, taking the family out for my baby boy's birthday (28 years, boy am I old!), my anniversary, and Jeff has his trucking company's million mile safe drivers banquet. He made his million last year, but each year after you are still invited. It is a huge deal to Jeff. One he never thought he would live to see.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Well that didn't take long at all . I finished it like an hour ago !
> View attachment 233003



How many eggs?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 30 minutes ago I received this, for me, deeply saddening news…
> 
> Thanks for giving us the time Stephen. I hope we proved ourselves worthwhile.



I doubt it.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> How many eggs?


Don't know didn't dig them up .


----------



## mike taylor

Do any of you turtles people know where I can buy adult yellow footed tortioses?


----------



## Yvonne G

Have you tried the online classifieds like fauna, etc?


----------



## mike taylor

Nope never used them . But I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Nope never used them . But I'll give it a shot.



Save some for me


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon all! Nice and sunny here, heading to the 70s


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon all! Nice and sunny here, heading to the 70s



I think this is the first time that my weather is cooler than yours!! 
Enjoy!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon all! Nice and sunny here, heading to the 70s


Your weather is really up and down. Shirt sleeves one day, parka and fur-lined boots the next!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

The month of March so far has given us February temps with April winds and showers.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> The month of March so far has given us February temps with April winds and showers.


Well, I HATE the wind, so thank goodness March didn't come in like a lion here. It's been very mild.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

This is what I found when I took Walkers breakfast out to him.

The temperature was just above freezing and the wind is blowing pretty good.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> This is what I found when I took Walkers breakfast out to him.
> View attachment 233177
> The temperature was just above freezing and the wind is blowing pretty good.


Oh I love this picture!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I HATE the wind, so thank goodness Marched didn't come in like a lion here. It's been very mild.



Don't visit me today. It's another 35 mph wind day.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!

O says, "Come on in."


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## MPRC

It's raining and I don't want to go pick greens. Everyone is locked inside today.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> This is what I found when I took Walkers breakfast out to him.
> 
> View attachment 233177
> The temperature was just above freezing and the wind is blowing pretty good.


LOL! Pretty smart poochy dog. My cats sleep in the tortoise shed too when the doors are open.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!
> View attachment 233179
> O says, "Come on in."


Oh Jacqui - she's beautiful! I thought you only took in the deformed sulcatas.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 233194


Aw. What a sweet baby.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh Jacqui - she's beautiful! I thought you only took in the deformed sulcatas.



This one is temporary at this time.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh Jacqui - she's beautiful! I thought you only took in the deformed sulcatas.



They would be my preference.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Aw. What a sweet baby.



Sleepy baby.


----------



## mike taylor

Building a new enclosure for the Spekii and got caught in the rain . Hiding in the red foot enclosure. Haha


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 233194



Super cute!! I want to kiss those cheeks!!!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Building a new enclosure for the Spekii and got caught in the rain . Hiding in the red foot enclosure. Haha
> View attachment 233210



You won't melt


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Super cute!! I want to kiss those cheeks!!!



You think that about all babies. Lol


----------



## mike taylor

It starts by cutting a r panel in half . Then I cut 6 -4/4 post at 28 inches . Installed post in the ground . Screwed the metal to the post. Then built the other wall . Put in some PVC pipe for hides and a water bowl. I cut the enclosure in half with a big log for a sight barrier . These guys are trying to escape like crazy . They can't !That's what's awesome about using metal. They can't grip it like they can wood or stone . It took me about three hours to build this . At a cost of 4 dollars . I took all my scrap metal to the recycling place . They paid me 30 bucks . I used that money to by 2 4/4 post and 5 1/6 boards . I was 4 dollars shy so I had to break the ole pocket and add 4 more bucks for a total of 34 bucks . It helps to have a pile of metal . All this r panel is reused material off an old car port . So it's cheap to build with and goes up fast . The best part it doesn't fall apart in a few years . All my enclosures are behind my mother's mobile home . We had to move her on our property after Hurricane Ike .Her house got all smashed up . Makes for the perfect chill spot from my parents.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> You won't melt


Yeah , I know ! Turds float ! Hahahaha


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> It starts by cutting a r panel in half . Then I cut 6 -4/4 post at 28 inches . Installed post in the ground . Screwed the metal to the post. Then built the other wall . Put in some PVC pipe for hides and a water bowl. I cut the enclosure in half with a big log for a sight barrier . These guys are trying to escape like crazy . They can't !That's what's awesome about using metal. They can't grip it like they can wood or stone . It took me about three hours to build this . At a cost of 4 dollars . I took all my scrap metal to the recycling place . They paid me 30 bucks . I used that money to by 2 4/4 post and 5 1/6 boards . I was 4 dollars shy so I had to break the ole pocket and add 4 more bucks for a total of 34 bucks . It helps to have a pile of metal . All this r panel is reused material off an old car port . So it's cheap to build with and goes up fast . The best part it doesn't fall apart in a few years . All my enclosures are behind my mother's mobile home . We had to move her on our property after Hurricane Ike .Her house got all smashed up . Makes for the perfect chill spot from my parents.
> View attachment 233224
> View attachment 233225
> View attachment 233226
> View attachment 233227
> View attachment 233228
> View attachment 233229



Now ya need to get busy planting.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah, I'm going to Home Depot to get some mulch and other stuff . I'm thinking mixed greens .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> It starts by cutting a r panel in half . Then I cut 6 -4/4 post at 28 inches . Installed post in the ground . Screwed the metal to the post. Then built the other wall . Put in some PVC pipe for hides and a water bowl. I cut the enclosure in half with a big log for a sight barrier . These guys are trying to escape like crazy . They can't !That's what's awesome about using metal. They can't grip it like they can wood or stone . It took me about three hours to build this . At a cost of 4 dollars . I took all my scrap metal to the recycling place . They paid me 30 bucks . I used that money to by 2 4/4 post and 5 1/6 boards . I was 4 dollars shy so I had to break the ole pocket and add 4 more bucks for a total of 34 bucks . It helps to have a pile of metal . All this r panel is reused material off an old car port . So it's cheap to build with and goes up fast . The best part it doesn't fall apart in a few years . All my enclosures are behind my mother's mobile home . We had to move her on our property after Hurricane Ike .Her house got all smashed up . Makes for the perfect chill spot from my parents.
> View attachment 233224
> View attachment 233225
> View attachment 233226
> View attachment 233227
> View attachment 233228
> View attachment 233229



The only thing I didn't like with the metal, (and this was with sulcata)is if knocked into, they can get noisey. They also can get pretty hot, which can be a plus or a minus.


----------



## Jacqui

How has your vacation gone?


----------



## mike taylor

I don't have a problem with the white metal with heat problems . Plus everything is shady. As far as noise you have to put dirt in between the panels .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Evening folks! 
Bacic question here. Am I the only one to have finally, just tonight watched the movie,
“I Tonya”? I had a down turned grin at the meer idea of watching that movie, heckfire! I live here and remember clearly all the tv had showing was coverage about the “event “ and I didn’t own a tv at the time! 
Watching it was great, it made me remember some of the places I lived at the time. The people I knew the relationships. And the movie itself was just plain good. Sad but good.


----------



## Yvonne G

Being semi agoraphobic, and really, really hating crowds, this picture gives me the willies:







It's a crowded ship bringing American troops back to New York harbor after V-Day, 1945.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Being semi agoraphobic, and really, really hating crowds, this picture gives me the willies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a crowded ship bringing American troops back to New York harbor after V-Day, 1945.


I think I would have jumped overboard if I was forced to spend more than 10minutes on that ship!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Being semi agoraphobic, and really, really hating crowds, this picture gives me the willies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a crowded ship bringing American troops back to New York harbor after V-Day, 1945.


Where on earth did they all sleep.?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

A possum playing possum,

Don't worry he's fine.Just a little muddy from the drizzle we had today. He stayed like this a few minutes and went back under Walkers house.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today I worked on the turtle pond and found this guy under the liner upside down.

I don't know how long he has been in this situation or how he could even get upside under the pond liner below the normal water level.


----------



## Melis

Turtulas-Len said:


> Today I worked on the turtle pond and found this guy under the liner upside down.
> View attachment 233497
> I don't know how long he has been in this situation or how he could even get upside under the pond liner below the normal water level.


----------



## gamera154

Umm. Hey everyone. Long time no see. Here’s a picture of Gamera eating since I basically have nothing to say


----------



## CarolM

gamera154 said:


> Umm. Hey everyone. Long time no see. Here’s a picture of Gamera eating since I basically have nothing to say
> View attachment 233498


Gamera looks like he is saying: "Go on, disturb me.....I dare you!"


----------



## CarolM

Turtulas-Len said:


> Today I worked on the turtle pond and found this guy under the liner upside down.
> View attachment 233497
> I don't know how long he has been in this situation or how he could even get upside under the pond liner below the normal water level.


Is he okay?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

CarolM said:


> Is he okay?


He acted normal and seems to be fine.


----------



## CarolM

Turtulas-Len said:


> He acted normal and seems to be fine.


Oh, I am so glad to read that. Was fearing the worst.


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon. My two baby boys.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> He acted normal and seems to be fine.



They can survive so much.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> A possum playing possum,
> View attachment 233370
> Don't worry he's fine.Just a little muddy from the drizzle we had today. He stayed like this a few minutes and went back under Walkers house.



They do it so well.


----------



## Jacqui

On my way by with a load of branches, I saw this little guy. Sorry not a good picture.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 233535
> 
> Good afternoon. My two baby boys.


Teaching that little guy to gamble?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Teaching that little guy to gamble?



I thought the little one was teaching the big one.


----------



## Jacqui

How are the little tortoises doing?


----------



## mike taylor

Surprisingly the first day back to work hasn't been a killer . Seems everyone did what I told them to do before I took vacation . Makes the come back so much easier on me . I must take them to lunch Friday .


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> How are the little tortoises doing?



The little leopards? One died from having the egg membrane dry on his face. The other is doing fine, but starting to pyramid.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> The little leopards? One died from having the egg membrane dry on his face. The other is doing fine, but starting to pyramid.



And the sulcata.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> And the sulcata.


I didn't have him very long. He's gone to his new home.


----------



## mike taylor

Look at this beautiful drive home from work . I love the back roads .


----------



## mike taylor

Hal's enclosure is turning green!



You see what the cold did to my plants ? The only things that lived are the weeds . I will have to pull them and remulch .


----------



## gamera154

I just realized that we have great horned owls that live in our neighborhood. I hear them every night but I finally saw, not one, but two of them tonight!


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening TFO. ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Howdy Steven,
How are you good sir?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So Steven? San Jose or Singapore right now? I live now in Salem, Oregon. It’s north of where we met up, and north of Maggie, right up I-5 freeway. From where I lived, this is the “Big City”.


----------



## bouaboua

I'm currently in China. I'm glad you moved to Big city. How is the good life in the big city?


----------



## Yvonne G

gamera154 said:


> I just realized that we have great horned owls that live in our neighborhood. I hear them every night but I finally saw, not one, but two of them tonight!


That's exciting. I know there are owls here too, but I've never seen them.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good evening TFO. ! ! ! ! !


Hi, Steven!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Hal's enclosure is turning green!
> View attachment 233554
> 
> You see what the cold did to my plants ? The only things that lived are the weeds . I will have to pull them and remulch .



Weeds are the best plants.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy Steven,
> How are you good sir?





bouaboua said:


> I'm currently in China. I'm glad you moved to Big city. How is the good life in the big city?



When home?


----------



## Jacqui

Lately, while feeding my little snappers, one of them have become aggressive. He snaps up at my hands, as I feed. This morning I went to clean them out. This same snapper did the thing where they arch their neck way back and then does a jerky leap, as I tried to pick him up.  Didn't get me, but close.

They aren't cleaned off, but I thought Mike might like seeing them.

The demon child.


----------



## Yvonne G

I LOVE snapping turtles! Aren't they just the cutest little things?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I LOVE snapping turtles! Aren't they just the cutest little things?



I agree!


----------



## MPRC

I'm laughing at the fact that @Cowboy_Ken would call Salem a big city. Poor old guy must keep his distance from real cities like Portland. 

Either way, Oregon is gorgeous today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MPRC said:


> Either way, Oregon is gorgeous today.
> View attachment 233622



This is true. Today we’re having a perfect first day of spring here in what I figure is all of Oregon. “From the desert to the sea” as they say. I’m wishin’ I was fishin’.


----------



## Peliroja32

gamera154 said:


> I just realized that we have great horned owls that live in our neighborhood. I hear them every night but I finally saw, not one, but two of them tonight!


Thats so cool! This one house i work yard maintenance on i always see a couple bald eagles flying over and they sit atop one of the tallest trees. This last time i heard a younger one a callin


----------



## Peliroja32

Jacqui said:


> Lately, while feeding my little snappers, one of them have become aggressive. He snaps up at my hands, as I feed. This morning I went to clean them out. This same snapper did the thing where they arch their neck way back and then does a jerky leap, as I tried to pick him up.  Didn't get me, but close.
> 
> They aren't cleaned off, but I thought Mike might like seeing them.
> 
> The demon child.
> View attachment 233610
> View attachment 233611
> View attachment 233612


Oooooh they are so cute!


----------



## gamera154

Was able to get photos of one of the owls! Kinda blurry because it was getting dark


----------



## Jacqui

I only, as a rule, see ours when it's dark or just dawn. Most often as they hunt by sweeping down infront of my car.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning! I am in a big truck.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Melis

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 233873


We just got a half foot of snow yesterday for the first day of spring! Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Melis said:


> We just got a half foot of snow yesterday for the first day of spring! Lol



Sorry.


----------



## gamera154

Melis said:


> We just got a half foot of snow yesterday for the first day of spring! Lol


We got clouds and now we’re getting rain. Spring in SoCal has been pretty different so far


----------



## MPRC

I woke up to EIGHT Redfoot eggs. At least she was polite enough to lay indoors with easy access. They are warm and on moist moss, waiting for a friend to come pick them up and incubate them. She has a reptile shop and will sell the babies once I have pick of the litter.


----------



## Jacqui

gamera154 said:


> We got clouds and now we’re getting rain. Spring in SoCal has been pretty different so far



We had another nice sunny day with temps about 70. We had a bunch of cloudy days before.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Bambam1989

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good morning to you!
A drizzling rain for my forecast. But it should warm up an be sunny the later half of next week.
Hope your day is a wonderful one.


----------



## Yvonne G

So Jeff was home for a bit, huh? nice!


----------



## Jacqui

Bambam1989 said:


> Good morning to you!
> A drizzling rain for my forecast. But it should warm up an be sunny the later half of next week.
> Hope your day is a wonderful one.



Lol your weather is getting better, while mine will worsen. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So Jeff was home for a bit, huh? nice!



He slept Wed night at home, spent Thurs deliverying a load, is home now until Sat. I have to go back to work tonight.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> He slept Wed night at home, spent Thurs deliverying a load, is home now until Sat. I have to go back to work tonight.


Well heck. Looks like you took the wrong days off.


----------



## Peliroja32

Found this guy at the dump when tossing palm trimmings, almost stepped on him. I thought it best to bring him back to the house i was working at. He stayed right there on my head opening and closing his wings until we got there, even when i stopped in at subway to pick up some lunch. Actually it seems he didnt want to get off when we finally arrived, took a good 5 min to convince him to get off my finger and onto some flowers


----------



## MPRC

Well that's fancy!


----------



## Yvonne G

Peliroja32 said:


> Found this guy at the dump when tossing palm trimmings, almost stepped on him. I thought it best to bring him back to the house i was working at. He stayed right there on my head opening and closing his wings until we got there, even when i stopped in at subway to pick up some lunch. Actually it seems he didnt want to get off when we finally arrived, took a good 5 min to convince him to get off my finger and onto some flowers
> View attachment 233984



Good for you. He probably wouldn't have made it if left at the dump. He seems very big compared to those I see here.


----------



## Peliroja32

Yeah for a while it looked like he wasnt gonna make it. He wouldnt try to fly. But after i tried getting him onto a flower he kind fluttered a little. I kept checking on him where i left him, it was at least 3-4 hours before i guess he flew away


----------



## MPRC

Is this what its like to have toddlers? All I wanted was to go pee.


----------



## Peliroja32

MPRC said:


> Is this what its like to have toddlers? All I wanted was to go pee.
> View attachment 234068


Yep that about sums it up lol


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> Is this what its like to have toddlers? All I wanted was to go pee.
> View attachment 234068



Or dogs and cats.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## MPRC

"Oh they are buddies and come with a cage" - thanks for the 20g, can't imagine why one is fat and one is skinny. I'm a sucker.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Good thing rainy days and Mondays don't bring me down as the song goes. Today would be a double downer.


----------



## MPRC

Breakfast


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! Good thing rainy days and Mondays don't bring me down as the song goes. Today would be a double downer.


Wow, here it is already Wednesday and no one "good morning'd" back to you! So sorry!!!! So, triple good morning to you. Hope your intervening mornings were as lovely as the rainy Monday one was!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! A nice sunny one here today.


----------



## Jacqui

I do my biggest round of shopping on my way home on Wednesday mornings. Here are some of what I picked up....

The first store, Wal-Mart was all greens.

At fresh Thyme it was an assortment, but heavy on fruits and veggies.


Then another Wal-Mart stop for more greens. This is not quite two days of good for those silly shelled ones. Produce guys hate me coming in and wiping out their greens.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I do my biggest round of shopping on my way home on Wednesday mornings. Here are some of what I picked up....
> 
> The first store, Wal-Mart was all greens.
> View attachment 234645
> At fresh Thyme it was an assortment, but heavy on fruits and veggies.
> View attachment 234646
> 
> Then another Wal-Mart stop for more greens. This is not quite two days of good for those silly shelled ones. Produce guys hate me coming in and wiping out their greens.



They probably thought “dang this lady is a health nut!”


----------



## MPRC

Yo


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> They probably thought “dang this lady is a health nut!”



I have had people congratulate me on buying good food for my children.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> I have had people congratulate me on buying good food for my children.



Lol!!! 

I get embarrassed when I look at all the crap at the checkout that’s for my kids and the person behind me is fit and buying oranges and bananas!


----------



## MrMarg&me

Peliroja32 said:


> Found this guy at the dump when tossing palm trimmings, almost stepped on him. I thought it best to bring him back to the house i was working at. He stayed right there on my head opening and closing his wings until we got there, even when i stopped in at subway to pick up some lunch. Actually it seems he didnt want to get off when we finally arrived, took a good 5 min to convince him to get off my finger and onto some flowers
> View attachment 233984


Just read this but wanted to comment. Once when out with friends we returned to the car. When I reached over my shoulder to pull on the seatbelt I discovered a praying mantis on my shirt by the collar. I showed my friend Pat and she replied it had been there for a long time when we were walking. Pat said she thought it was a very nice broach! I said " A broach?" Pat said "Well it looks like the kind of broach you would wear."


----------



## Yvonne G

MissMarg&me said:


> Just read this but wanted to comment. Once when out with friends we returned to the car. When I reached over my shoulder to pull on the seatbelt I discovered a praying mantis on my shirt by the collar. I showed my friend Pat and she replied it had been there for a long time when we were walking. Pat said she thought it was a very nice broach! I said " A broach?" Pat said "Well it looks like the kind of broach you would wear."


----------



## MPRC

Meanwhile, in Oregon


----------



## MrMarg&me

Yvonne G said:


>


Thank you very much Yvonne!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> Meanwhile, in Oregon
> View attachment 234706



but you have sun on you..We have rain an a cold wind..


----------



## MPRC

Maggie Cummings said:


> but you have sun on you..We have rain an a cold wind..


Oh no! It was nice here. I was glad to get the tortoises out.


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie Cummings said:


> but you have sun on you..We have rain an a cold wind..



Hi Maggie! How are ya?


----------



## Jacqui

Was nice here today, but will have snow for Easter


----------



## Jacqui

As I am enjoying the beautiful moon this morning, I am thinking about the fact it is shining on all of you too!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> As I am enjoying the beautiful moon this morning, I am thinking about the fact it is shining on all of you too!


Aw, how nice! I was out there early yesterday a.m. and saw the big golden globe as it was sinking towards the horizon, but missed it this a.m.


----------



## MrMarg&me

The moon was beautiful reflected in our bird bath. "Even though it's light is wide and great the moon's glow is reflected in a puddle an inch wide." Dogen Zenji


----------



## Jacqui

Happy Easter!


----------



## Jacqui

It's snowing!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Hi Maggie! How are ya?



I'm pretty sick, but get tired of just watching tv, so I got out my new lawn mower, couldn't start it, so Jessica did it in one pull. My grass was pretty long and I could barely push the damned thing and Jess was afraid I was gonna have a heart attack, so she took over
( thank God) Ron driving by stopped and finished for her. it took 3 people to mow my grass Hahaha. 
Oh, Happy Easter everyone....and today is my birthday (sort of) I have 32 years of sobriety today. It's amazing to me. Oregon is legal for pot, and that's a dream I've had since I was 12....but I'm not smoking either. My old friends wouldn't know me now. Going to the Easter service, so I hope y'all have a happy day
I'm sober because of my sister and AA


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> As I am enjoying the beautiful moon this morning, I am thinking about the fact it is shining on all of you too!



we did have that beautiful moon too. Since Friday


----------



## Jacqui

Has the Easter turtle been good to all of you?


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie Cummings said:


> I'm pretty sick, but get tired of just watching tv, so I got out my new lawn mower, couldn't start it, so Jessica did it in one pull. My grass was pretty long and I could barely push the damned thing and Jess was afraid I was gonna have a heart attack, so she took over
> ( thank God) Ron driving by stopped and finished for her. it took 3 people to mow my grass Hahaha.
> Oh, Happy Easter everyone....and today is my birthday (sort of) I have 32 years of sobriety today. It's amazing to me. Oregon is legal for pot, and that's a dream I've had since I was 12....but I'm not smoking either. My old friends wouldn't know me now. Going to the Easter service, so I hope y'all have a happy day
> I'm sober because of my sister and AA



Congrats!


----------



## Momof4

Maggie Cummings said:


> I'm pretty sick, but get tired of just watching tv, so I got out my new lawn mower, couldn't start it, so Jessica did it in one pull. My grass was pretty long and I could barely push the damned thing and Jess was afraid I was gonna have a heart attack, so she took over
> ( thank God) Ron driving by stopped and finished for her. it took 3 people to mow my grass Hahaha.
> Oh, Happy Easter everyone....and today is my birthday (sort of) I have 32 years of sobriety today. It's amazing to me. Oregon is legal for pot, and that's a dream I've had since I was 12....but I'm not smoking either. My old friends wouldn't know me now. Going to the Easter service, so I hope y'all have a happy day
> I'm sober because of my sister and AA



Congratulations Maggie!!
Your sister really must love you!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> Has the Easter turtle been good to all of you?


No, But the Easter Pig was good to the grand kids.


----------



## bouaboua

Maggie Cummings said:


> but you have sun on you..We have rain an a cold wind..


Hello Maggie: How are you my Lady??


----------



## Momof4

Look who started preschool today!! I now only watch him on Mondays!


----------



## Yvonne G

He's such a cute little boy. ANd I LOVE the type of frames they got him. It suits him very well.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> He's such a cute little boy. ANd I LOVE the type of frames they got him. It suits him very well.



Thanks Yvonne!! They only give little guys one type but a few colors to chose from. Those suckers are durable! I think we could all use them!!


----------



## MPRC

These guys are awaiting pick up to go into my friends incubator - she already has 8 of my other RF eggs. These 2 belong to Red, she's really colorful.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Look who started preschool today!! I now only watch him on Mondays!
> View attachment 235037




He is cute as hell. And it looks like he's wearing skinny jeans....how cool is that!!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Thanks Yvonne!! They only give little guys one type but a few colors to chose from. Those suckers are durable! I think we could all use them!!



I could certainly use a pair myself....I broke 3 pairs this week alone


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I couldn't resist I had to bring them home.


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw. . . little baby duckies!!


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening!


----------



## Peliroja32

Had to investigate when i heard tiny little chirping while spreadinv lawn fertilizer at the lawyers office today....found these little guys nested in a pot of flowers how strange lol


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie Cummings said:


> I could certainly use a pair myself....I broke 3 pairs this week alone



Not good.


----------



## Jacqui

Peliroja32 said:


> Had to investigate when i heard tiny little chirping while spreadinv lawn fertilizer at the lawyers office today....found these little guys nested in a pot of flowers how strange lol
> View attachment 235363
> View attachment 235364
> View attachment 235365



What kind? A great find.


----------



## Jacqui

Snow yesterday, temps in the teens last night, but a nice warm Sun this morning.


----------



## Jacqui

What's everybody's plans for the weekend?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Snow yesterday, temps in the teens last night, but a nice warm Sun this morning.


This sure has been a crazy year for weather! Nice and warm here, but raining. I saw on the news last night that the rangers are making everyone leave the Yosemite valley and they're closing it due to the expected heavy rain.


----------



## Yvonne G

Today I


Jacqui said:


> What's everybody's plans for the weekend?


Today I'm going to try to figure out how to run my new carpet cleaner and clean the living room carpet. If it's not raining tomorrow I'll start bringing plants out of the greenhouse and setting them up outside.

What are your plans? Working?


----------



## Peliroja32

Jacqui said:


> What kind? A great find.


Not sure. I barely caught a glimps of mama as she flew off. She was small though


----------



## Big Charlie

California is crazy! I got a box delivered from Amazon today. There was a giant warning on the side "this product contains chemicals known to the state of California to cause cancer." Inside was a bottle of eyewash. The active ingredient is 98.3% purified water. The inactive ingredients are boric acid, sodium borate, and sodium chloride. 

The EPA says boric acid doesn't cause cancer but it is on the California's proposition 65 list.


----------



## Stuart S.

Big Charlie said:


> California is crazy! I got a box delivered from Amazon today. There was a giant warning on the side "this product contains chemicals known to the state of California to cause cancer." Inside was a bottle of eyewash. The active ingredient is 98.3% purified water. The inactive ingredients are boric acid, sodium borate, and sodium chloride.
> 
> The EPA says boric acid doesn't cause cancer but it is on the California's proposition 65 list.



Come to Texas my friend  I purchased a handgun a few years back, nothing special or fancy about but there was a big sticker on the box that said “NOT LEGAL IN CALIFORNIA” I actually purchased it when we were in Alaska for bear protection


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Stuart S. said:


> Come to Texas my friend  I actually purchased it when we were in Alaska for bear protection



What’d y’all treat yerself with? As for “NOT LEGAL IN CALIFORNIA” what is any longer?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What’d y’all treat yerself with? As for “NOT LEGAL IN CALIFORNIA” what is any longer?


Evidently, pot!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Evidently, pot!


Hahahaha.


----------



## Yvonne G

I took in two 100lb male sulcatas last night. The owner had reduced circumstances and had to move out of her house and into a mobile home and couldn't take them with her. I adopted out a deformed juvenile sulcata to a guy who had expressed an interest in a larger sulcata, so I called him last night and asked if he would like to trade with me - the juvenile for one of the 100 pounders. He said YES!!! His boss had expressed an interest in having a sulcata, so we gave the juvenile to the boss. And because this guy's yard was a half acre of weeds and grass with a GOOD, strong fence, when he asked if he could have both of the big guys, I told him ok. He understands that he may have to separate them, but he's got the land to do so. 

So I took them in, put them into a night house for the night, and adopted them out before they even had a chance to get out of the house. That also means I didn't get pictures of them. They looked pretty darned good for 18 years old. No pyramiding or little bumps at all.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> I took in two 100lb male sulcatas last night. The owner had reduced circumstances and had to move out of her house and into a mobile home and couldn't take them with her. I adopted out a deformed juvenile sulcata to a guy who had expressed an interest in a larger sulcata, so I called him last night and asked if he would like to trade with me - the juvenile for one of the 100 pounders. He said YES!!! His boss had expressed an interest in having a sulcata, so we gave the juvenile to the boss. And because this guy's yard was a half acre of weeds and grass with a GOOD, strong fence, when he asked if he could have both of the big guys, I told him ok. He understands that he may have to separate them, but he's got the land to do so.
> 
> So I took them in, put them into a night house for the night, and adopted them out before they even had a chance to get out of the house. That also means I didn't get pictures of them. They looked pretty darned good for 18 years old. No pyramiding or little bumps at all.


Just think, they could be Charlie's brothers! I got him in Paso Robles, not so far away.


----------



## Stuart S.

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What’d y’all treat yerself with? As for “NOT LEGAL IN CALIFORNIA” what is any longer?



My main bear gun was a .454 casull and the gun I purchased was a .45 Springfield [emoji41]


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> Just think, they could be Charlie's brothers! I got him in Paso Robles, not so far away.


Could be. They hatched in 2000.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Could be. They hatched in 2000.


I think Charlie hatched in 1999. Around April or May. So I guess he is now 19.


----------



## Jacqui

Meeting my oldest daughter for supper.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Meeting my oldest daughter for supper.


Enjoy your dinner! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Hello, Hello, Hello ! ! ! !


----------



## Bambam1989

bouaboua said:


> Hello, Hello, Hello ! ! ! !


Howdy! Lol


----------



## bouaboua

Very humid afternoon in San Jose CA. Looks like we may get rain in couple hours......Good and bad. We need rain but my allergy


----------



## Bambam1989

bouaboua said:


> Very humid afternoon in San Jose CA. Looks like we may get rain in couple hours......Good and bad. We need rain but my allergy


Your allergic to rain?![emoji33]


----------



## bouaboua

Bambam1989 said:


> Your allergic to rain?![emoji33]


Grass will grow like crazy after the rain........Pollen from grass are killing me


----------



## Bambam1989

bouaboua said:


> Grass will grow like crazy after the rain........Pollen from grass are killing me


That is a problem. The maple trees are in pollination here. Everything ends up looking kinda yellow until the next rain washes it away.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Hello, Hello, Hello ! ! ! !


HELLO!!!!! So good to see you posting!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> HELLO!!!!! So good to see you posting!


Good Morning My Lady! ! 

Did your area got rain on last night. San Jose area got about an inch of rain overnight. And going to be a cold day today.


----------



## Big Charlie

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning My Lady! !
> 
> Did your area got rain on last night. San Jose area got about an inch of rain overnight. And going to be a cold day today.


I'm about 50 miles south of Yvonne. We got about 1/4 inch. It's 64F today and windy. One of my lawn chairs blew into the pool.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spent last week at my sister Thelma and her husband Dans house. Thelma is my sister that came up and cared for me and my tortoises after my auto accident. They live in Auburn, California. When I Flew home I went from the upper 70’s low 80’s and nothing but wonderful sunshine to a high of middle 60’s and rain. It was so worth it all though. My sister is one to cherish. My BIL just felt I could use some time off, he called and told me to pick a week to come down, and that he’d cover it. He was true to his word, and he flew me down. Got to go to a big (50+) family get together on Easter and I met people that I may or may not have known already. I had a blast. People asked many questions about tortoises and the like. Did I mention I ate lots of In-N-Out Burgers? Well I did. I guess I have been missing them as well as my family.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I spent last week at my sister Thelma and her husband Dans house. Thelma is my sister that came up and cared for me and my tortoises after my auto accident. They live in Auburn, California. When I Flew home I went from the upper 70’s low 80’s and nothing but wonderful sunshine to a high of middle 60’s and rain. It was so worth it all though. My sister is one to cherish. My BIL just felt I could use some time off, he called and told me to pick a week to come down, and that he’d cover it. He was true to his word, and he flew me down. Got to go to a big (50+) family get together on Easter and I met people that I may or may not have known already. I had a blast. People asked many questions about tortoises and the like. Did I mention I ate lots of In-N-Out Burgers? Well I did. I guess I have been missing them as well as my family.



Sounds like you enjoyed yourself!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## MPRC

Good morning from Linn County, OR, grass seed capitol of the world. We are an allergy sufferer's nightmare.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MPRC said:


> Good morning from Linn County, OR, grass seed capitol of the world. We are an allergy sufferer's nightmare.



Here in Marion County, OR, I thought we were the grass seed capital of the world. Maybe we’re just the grass pollen capital of the world. Then again it could just be the Willamette Valley is the pollen capital overall.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Hi, Jacqui.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good afternoon! ! ! @Yvonne G too!!


----------



## bouaboua

Lunch time for the little one.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Lunch time for the little one.


Steven, is that a clump of grape vines in there for the lucky youngin’ ?


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Steven, is that a clump of grape vines in there for the lucky youngin’ ?


Yes.....Grape vine, right from my back yard.


----------



## bouaboua

bouaboua said:


> Yes.....Grape vine, right from my back yard.


And few mulberry leaf.


----------



## Bambam1989

bouaboua said:


> Lunch time for the little one.
> 
> View attachment 235942
> View attachment 235943
> View attachment 235944


I never get tired of seeing pics of radiated torts[emoji7]


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Lunch time for the little one.
> 
> View attachment 235942
> View attachment 235943
> View attachment 235944



So beautiful


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!

The weather for my weekend was t-shirt and windows open warm (80s). The work week for me began last night and today we will be in the low 30s, 3-4 inches of snow and wind gusts to 50 mph.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!
> 
> The weather for my weekend was t-shirt and windows open warm (80s). The work week for me began last night and today we will be in the low 30s, 3-4 inches of snow and wind gusts to 50 mph.


Not so fun to drive in that kind of weather. Be careful.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!
> 
> The weather for my weekend was t-shirt and windows open warm (80s). The work week for me began last night and today we will be in the low 30s, 3-4 inches of snow and wind gusts to 50 mph.


Please dress accordingly. I always have one extra jacket in the trunk of my car. Just incase.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> Hello Maggie: How are you my Lady??



Not doing too well,I have one of those designer diseases that they don't know what to do about so they made up a name and sent me to a neuropsyhciatrist. They really didn't have to send me anywhere....I admitted to being a little nutty and very different from most


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> Good morning from Linn County, OR, grass seed capitol of the world. We are an allergy sufferer's nightmare.




Benton county
My back yard bumps up to a grass seed field that's 4 or 5 acres. What I get from it is ants, mice, rats, snakes and blackberries. I am literally over run with mice, find them in my dishwasher, .I got up in the middle of the night to get a drink of Dew, heard some noise in the dish washer and when I opened it to see, a mouse jumped out and grabbed my bare breast even. I've had rude awakenings with mice being chased by cats across my bed. I now have 6 electric mouse traps, 3 spikey ones and some poison ones, I get 2 or 3 mice a night. Oh...did you know you can kill ants with Windex???? Such a life I lead. Looking for some Hooker headers, any body have any for sale???


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> And few mulberry leaf.



Bob's grape vines finally took off, too bad he's not here to see/eat them.Makes me sad and mad too


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie Cummings said:


> Bob's grape vines finally took off, too bad he's not here to see/eat them.Makes me sad and mad too



Hugs


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Not so fun to drive in that kind of weather. Be careful.



Coming into work was a pain on east/west roads. At one point the wind shoved my car half way off my lane. Worried more about the drive home in the morning.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Please dress accordingly. I always have one extra jacket in the trunk of my car. Just incase.....



I don't wear coats. My car has a blanket, sweat shirts and my work heavy shirt, so I am always ready.


----------



## bouaboua

Maggie Cummings said:


> Bob's grape vines finally took off, too bad he's not here to see/eat them.Makes me sad and mad too


Hugs+1.


----------



## bouaboua

Another April shower day.....


----------



## bouaboua

And we just had a earthquake.......


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> And we just had a earthquake.......


We had had a a tiny bit of drizzle overnight, but no earthquake!


----------



## EdMurphy

We had 21" of snow over the weekend. I look forward to the April showers that will bring May flowers but with another 4" forecast for this week I think it's going to be a while before the tort gets to go outside.


----------



## Yvonne G

EdMurphy said:


> We had 21" of snow over the weekend. I look forward to the April showers that will bring May flowers but with another 4" forecast for this week I think it's going to be a while before the tort gets to go outside.


I took all my cooped-up-for-the-winter tortoises out to their respective yards yesterday to spend the day in the sun. But it's overcast and only about 60F today, so they're back to being cooped up!


----------



## Momof4

EdMurphy said:


> We had 21" of snow over the weekend. I look forward to the April showers that will bring May flowers but with another 4" forecast for this week I think it's going to be a while before the tort gets to go outside.



That’s just crazy talk!!

I won’t complain about my chilly San Diego weather!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As of this morning, we’re at the 5” monthly total so far for April and the average monthly total is 2”! And it’s that cold rainfall.


----------



## MPRC

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As of this morning, we’re at the 5” monthly total so far for April and the average monthly total is 2”! And it’s that cold rainfall.


My lawn is a jungle, it hasn't dried out enough in 10 days to mow. I whined to my mom in Spokane about it and apparently they mow 2x a month tops. I mow every week at least with how fast my yard grows.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MPRC said:


> I mow every week at least with how fast my yard grows.


Mine gets cut once a week during the one day that it doesn’t rain. I alternate front and back. Both yards are yards with tortoise weeds growing in them. I like to have a “clean“ lookin front yard but the tenants that rented before us grew pot in the back. When they moved out they thought they were doing us a favor by scattering all the growing media complete with vermiculite all over the back yard. Great weeds in back with vermiculite thick in the roots and a front yard that doesn’t need to have holes in it.


----------



## Big Charlie

Momof4 said:


> That’s just crazy talk!!
> 
> I won’t complain about my chilly San Diego weather!!


I hope it stays chilly through the weekend. We are visiting my mother in law in SD and she doesn't have air conditioning.


----------



## Bambam1989

MPRC said:


> My lawn is a jungle, it hasn't dried out enough in 10 days to mow. I whined to my mom in Spokane about it and apparently they mow 2x a month tops. I mow every week at least with how fast my yard grows.


I know what you mean! Our yard "squishes" when you walk on it and the grass is just a big, wet mass that clogs up the mower. 
If we don't get a good break in the rain soon (not just a day here or there) I'm going to have to borrow someone's bush hog.


----------



## Bambam1989

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As of this morning, we’re at the 5” monthly total so far for April and the average monthly total is 2”! And it’s that cold rainfall.


We got 3in over the weekend alone up here. I think I need to grow gills if it keeps on...


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Bambam1989

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Morning!
Hope it's warm and sunny where you are... It's not here


----------



## Momof4

Big Charlie said:


> I hope it stays chilly through the weekend. We are visiting my mother in law in SD and she doesn't have air conditioning.



Coastal or more inland?


----------



## Momof4

Big Charlie said:


> I hope it stays chilly through the weekend. We are visiting my mother in law in SD and she doesn't have air conditioning.



You’ll be fine. No need for A/C yet. 
It should be a gorgeous weekend!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Hey!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Coastal or more inland?


San Diego or South Dakota?????


----------



## Yvonne G

Looks like lawn mowing weather here in my part of the country. So that's what I have planned for my day. I'm going to try to find all the Russians and box them up so I can drive the mower through their yard to the CDT yard. If I don't mow it soon, it's going to require a string of natives wielding machetes to chop it down! It's so tall, I'm going to have to depend on seeing paths of bent grass to know if I'm about to mow a tortoise!

One of these days, when I'm looking for something to do, I'm going to rearrange the fences for the Russians and Desert tortoises and fix it so I don't have to drive through one yard to get to the other. There's always something to do!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> San Diego or South Dakota?????



Good question!!! I didn’t even think about South Dakota.


----------



## Big Charlie

Momof4 said:


> Coastal or more inland?


Inland. She's in Lakeside.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> San Diego or South Dakota?????


If it was South Dakota, I don't think I would have to worry about it being too warm!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> San Diego or South Dakota?????



I think of SD as the state. The city should be written out. Like NE means Nebraska, not the northeast silly.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good question!!! I didn’t even think about South Dakota.


Just as I would never think San Diego. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> If it was South Dakota, I don't think I would have to worry about it being too warm!



Never can tell. Last week here, it was too hot for me.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I finally mowed today. There wasn't much dew and the yards had pretty much dried out. I should have taken a 'before' picture. With all the rain we've had this winter the weeds had really taken over this yard and were very lush and tall. Here's the 'after' picture:




As soon as the nights get up in the 60s I'll be moving the Babcock leopards over to this yard.


Then I moved over to the desert tortoise yard, which was almost requiring a machete to get through. I'm going to have to get up next to the perimeter with the weedeater:




There are an awful lot of fox tails in here. I usually sit on my stool with my knife and cut the all out of the ground, but when the grass is as tall as it was, you can't get down to the roots, so I mowed them. This means all those seeds will be sprouting next spring. Woe is me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Top o the marnin' to ya, miz Jacqui!


----------



## Yvonne G

By this time last year I was already on Rescue #17. I just took in Rescue #5 and #6 today:









The Russian has some raw spots on her front legs. Could have been from an aggressive male, could have been from rats. The ornate is in fine condition.


----------



## EdMurphy

The Russian has some raw spots on her front legs. Could have been from an aggressive male, could have been from rats. The ornate is in fine condition.

Rats??! How did you come across him/her?

Will that damage regenerate and grow back?


----------



## Yvonne G

EdMurphy said:


> The Russian has some raw spots on her front legs. Could have been from an aggressive male, could have been from rats. The ornate is in fine condition.
> 
> Rats??! How did you come across him/her?
> 
> Will that damage regenerate and grow back?


I haven't looked in a long time, but used to be if one entered "turtle rescue Fresno" my web page would be the first result listed.

Both of these animals were found walking in the street. . . one in Lemoore and one in the foothills above Madera.

The damage to the Russian's shell is likely from a dog chewing on it . It's old and healed. Eventually the white part (dead bone) will pop off as new bone and keratin grows UNDER it. The chewed front legs will heal just fine.


----------



## Jacqui

*Sneaking in for a quick check from the top of the hill*

Afternoon people!


----------



## Jacqui

Evening TFO! Was a rainy day here great for sleeping, which I did.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Evening TFO! Was a rainy day here great for sleeping, which I did.



Sleep is good!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Sleep is good!!!



I think so too!


----------



## MPRC

Good morning!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MPRC said:


> View attachment 236713
> 
> 
> Good morning!


that's a great picture! Wouldn't you like to add a Sulcata (or 2) and a few box turtles??? Otherwise they're going to the SPCA


----------



## bouaboua

Good Afternoon! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Afternoon! ! ! ! !


 Evening Kiddo'


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Evening Kiddo'


Actually......Morning here for me.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Actually......Morning here for me.


Good morning Steven!


----------



## Yvonne G

Most women have flour and sugar canisters on their kitchen counter tops. I have this:


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> Good Afternoon! ! ! ! !



hi there


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Most women have flour and sugar canisters on their kitchen counter tops. I have this:
> 
> View attachment 236779



Nice!! Are those from Will?


----------



## Stuart S.

Good morning everyone! Long time no talk, hope all is well! The weather is finally getting warm here in North East Texas! Hope you all have a great Tuesday!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Nice!! Are those from Will?


Not the canisters themselves, but yes on the contents.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Not the canisters themselves, but yes on the contents.



That’s great!!


----------



## bouaboua

Maggie Cummings said:


> hi there


Hello Maggie! ! !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> Hello Maggie! ! !




Hi there, we have sun actually so I've been out cutting down the blackberries. Man, they are terrible


----------



## Big Charlie

MPRC said:


> View attachment 236713
> 
> 
> Good morning!


I love this! I can imagine one starting to walk away as you put the next one in line. This should be your Christmas card.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maggie Cummings said:


> Hi there, we have sun actually so I've been out cutting down the blackberries. Man, they are terrible


Tell me about it! I had a fight with a rose bush that left me with bloody arms!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Tell me about it! I had a fight with a rose bush that left me with bloody arms!!


The blood donations make for better blooming.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> The blood donations make for better blooming.


Lol! This is a real pretty rose planted right next to the pond. It must be grafted onto a more hardy root stock, and suckers from that root stock keep coming up. The suckers are very long, climber-type sticks, sometimes 4' or 5' long, and naturally, they're right in the center of the existing bush. Plus the flowers on the suckers are tiny, red, old fashioned roses, and not pretty at all. I try to get in there and cut the suckers off at the trunk, but it's impossible. Maybe I need a leather, long-sleeved shirt! Here's the rose bush:





. . . and the dead suckers from yesterday:


----------



## Jacqui

I have some old bushes like that. Lol The root stock has survived and are the ugly red climbers. When the kids gave me these roses for Mother's Day years ago (25 years perhaps), they were three varities of beautiful tea roses. I can't dig them out due to sentiment, but I'd love to.


----------



## Jacqui

Hiya! *waves*


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi, Jacqui!! Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Yvonne G

So I took in a female ornata several days ago, then a couple days later, a male ornata. I put him in the quarantine pen right next to the one she was in. Next time I went out to check on him, he was gone! He had scraped a hole in the wood fence and headed for the hills. That particular board was a pretty old one, and the wood must've been soft (wood rot?).

Then yesterday a neighbor down the street called me to tell me he had found a box turtle! So Lassie came home!

Now I just have to find a good home for them (before he figures out how to get out of the pen he's in now).


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> So I took in a female ornata several days ago, then a couple days later, a male ornata. I put him in the quarantine pen right next to the one she was in. Next time I went out to check on him, he was gone! He had scraped a hole in the wood fence and headed for the hills. That particular board was a pretty old one, and the wood must've been soft (wood rot?).
> 
> Then yesterday a neighbor down the street called me to tell me he had found a box turtle! So Lassie came home!
> 
> Now I just have to find a good home for them (before he figures out how to get out of the pen he's in now).



Oh my goodness you have your hands full!! 

I can’t believe your neighbor found him!! What luck!!


----------



## Yvonne G

There's an ad on Facebook for a device you plug your TV into and it receives cable channels. Anyone have anything to say about it? I pay over $100 a month for cable, and this device only costs a one time fee of $35. It would save me a lot of money. Thoughts anyone? @jaizei ?

http://dealstarr.com/blog/hc/1/?affID=44


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> There's an ad on Facebook for a device you plug your TV into and it receives cable channels. Anyone have anything to say about it? I pay over $100 a month for cable, and this device only costs a one time fee of $35. It would save me a lot of money. Thoughts anyone? @jaizei ?
> 
> http://dealstarr.com/blog/hc/1/?affID=44



I dont think it receives cable channels. I think its just a powerful digital antenna that receives broadcast channels aka local channels. It says it has up to 80 mile range so you might get local channels from more than 1 market. When broadcast changed to digital, most channels started airing multiple subchannels so that adds to the count.


----------



## Yvonne G

I see. Thanks. I've really become accustomed to watching certain channels, and would hate to lose them. So I guess I'll stick with my $100 a month carrier.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> I see. Thanks. I've really become accustomed to watching certain channels, and would hate to lose them. So I guess I'll stick with my $100 a month carrier.


You don't need to give up what you have now to watch antenna tv. you don't even need a special receiver, The newer tv's have it built in, just hook up the antenna and set the signal source to antenna and do a scan to see what channels are available in you area. Here at the Beach I have direct tv, antenna tv and a ROKU, which has a great variety of movies, tv series,and other old tv shows I also get some live tv out of Richmond Va.and Washington DC with it. I think for the money ( no monthly charges) the antenna tv is the best, it has a bunch of the old shows and movies that we watched before satellite and cable were available.The roku is about $11 a month and direct tv cost what ever you are willing to pay to watch what you want.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I forgot to mention that with the antenna you also get all your local channels that you get now.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne is your tv older? 
If so you can buy an HDMI converter and the Amazon Fire to stream your shows.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> There's an ad on Facebook for a device you plug your TV into and it receives cable channels. Anyone have anything to say about it? I pay over $100 a month for cable, and this device only costs a one time fee of $35. It would save me a lot of money. Thoughts anyone? @jaizei ?
> 
> http://dealstarr.com/blog/hc/1/?affID=44


$100 is a lot! How many channels do you get? Do you have a DVR? Sometimes you can call the cable company and ask for a special deal. Sometimes they will upgrade you but it will end up cheaper because of a promotion. Then when the promotion ends, you call to cancel and they offer you another deal. I keep doing that with my cable internet.

I don't know about that device but once we bought some device that was supposed to work to get us free TV and it didn't work.


----------



## bouaboua

How's everyone's weekend? Raining but warm here in Shenzhen China. I miss home.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> How's everyone's weekend? Raining but warm here in Shenzhen China. I miss home.



When do you come back?


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> How's everyone's weekend? Raining but warm here in Shenzhen China. I miss home.



Hi!!
My husband just put a flight on hold for July and he’s dreading it already!! 

Nice to hear from you!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Sweet dreams


----------



## bouaboua

Anothe


Jacqui said:


> When do you come back?


Another two weeks.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Yvonne is your tv older?
> If so you can buy an HDMI converter and the Amazon Fire to stream your shows.


It's one of those flat screen types, maybe 6 or 7 years old.


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> $100 is a lot! How many channels do you get? Do you have a DVR? Sometimes you can call the cable company and ask for a special deal. Sometimes they will upgrade you but it will end up cheaper because of a promotion. Then when the promotion ends, you call to cancel and they offer you another deal. I keep doing that with my cable internet.
> 
> I don't know about that device but once we bought some device that was supposed to work to get us free TV and it didn't work.


I get hundreds of channels, but really only watch a few. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## mike taylor

Got some gifts from the reds and bought myself one . Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Happy May day!


----------



## Clunk

Big Charlie said:


> $100 is a lot! How many channels do you get? Do you have a DVR? Sometimes you can call the cable company and ask for a special deal. Sometimes they will upgrade you but it will end up cheaper because of a promotion. Then when the promotion ends, you call to cancel and they offer you another deal. I keep doing that with my cable internet.
> 
> I don't know about that device but once we bought some device that was supposed to work to get us free TV and it didn't work.



You can still get free local broadcast channels the same way as before - with an antenna. The only difference now is the signals are all digital and require a TV that can receive ATSC (digital) signals. Most newer HDTVs manufactured in the last decade have this capability. I don't know if some of you remember when they switched from analog to digital they were offering subsidies on converter boxes that you could connect to your old TV so you could tune in the new digital signals.

My experience with these new digital antennas is that they are even more finicky than the old style rabbit ears antennas that sat on your TV. For best reception you need a roof mounted antenna.

I pay $160 a month for 2 HDTV set top boxes, 1 DVR, Phone and 100Mbit internet. I don't watch that many channels either and would have gotten rid of cable TV if it weren't for Sports. I would be paying more if I hadn't purchased my own modem (they wanted $5/month for theirs) and router ($15/month), both have paid for themselves 2 years ago.

There are services like SlingTV and Youtube TV that offer live TV channels for about $40/month, might be worth checking out if they have the channels you like. Obviously you need high speed internet for that to work. Anybody already subscribed to any of these services than can comment on their experiences? I have Netflix so I imagine these services work the same i.e., when you select a channel you have to wait till it buffers before you can start watching.


----------



## Jacqui

Mhmm mhmm good! Had lunch with my baby girl and her guy.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Mhmm mhmm good! Had lunch with my baby girl and her guy.



Olive Garden or Mexican???


----------



## bouaboua

Time for my lunch here......And ready for weekend.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Olive Garden or Mexican???


Lol Olive


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening!


----------



## Kristy1970




----------



## Kristy1970

Buy amazon/Apple TV Stick for $40 - 1 time price and Direct TV NOW... I think it’s $20 a month .. then Netflix [emoji23]


----------



## Kristy1970

My husband is a super nerd .. you can watch all your channels for less money


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good evening!


Good evening and wish you have a great weekend.


----------



## Dipa

MPRC said:


> These guys are awaiting pick up to go into my friends incubator - she already has 8 of my other RF eggs. These 2 belong to Red, she's really colorful.
> View attachment 235249
> View attachment 235250
> View attachment 235251


Pretty


----------



## Dipa

Good evening ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Kristy1970

Dipa said:


> Pretty



Beautiful!


----------



## Yvonne G

So far this a.m. I've fielded two phone calls for found RES, one found box turtle and one lady who wants to bring me 9 desert tortoises, various ages.

I had to stop for a minute because the 'found' box turtle had arrived. It's a very pretty little female three toe. The desert tortoises are coming tomorrow about 10a, and I refer the water turtles to the animal control or maybe a pet store. I don't take them anymore.


----------



## CarolM

mike taylor said:


> Got some gifts from the reds and bought myself one . Lol
> View attachment 237367
> View attachment 237368


Sweet.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> So far this a.m. I've fielded two phone calls for found RES, one found box turtle and one lady who wants to bring me 9 desert tortoises, various ages.
> 
> I had to stop for a minute because the 'found' box turtle had arrived. It's a very pretty little female three toe. The desert tortoises are coming tomorrow about 10a, and I refer the water turtles to the animal control or maybe a pet store. I don't take them anymore.


I don't know where you find all the space.!!


----------



## mike taylor

CarolM said:


> Sweet.


It never gets old finding baby tortioses .


----------



## Kristy1970

CarolM said:


> I don't know where you find all the space.!!



What kind of desert tortoises?


----------



## CarolM

mike taylor said:


> It never gets old finding baby tortioses .


No it definitly doesn't.


----------



## CarolM

Kristy1970 said:


> What kind of desert tortoises?


@YvonnG


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I don't know where you find all the space.!!


I have lots of scrap lumber, and plenty of wooden stakes. I just section off a part of an existing pen and pound in the stakes to hold up the lumber.

What a hectic day this has been. So I got those phone calls mentioned above, then my grand daughter in New Jersey told me to check if Kindle can take Skype. While I was trying to set up a Skype account - not an easy chore because I already have different microsoft accounts and it was hard to get the new program to recognize me as a NEW person - they were going to have to send me a # to type in to re-set my password. Trouble is, my sister called and was leaving a message on my answering machine and she just kept talking and talking and talking, so the automated phone call couldn't get through and was refused in the password thing. That took me about an hour to get set up. Then the vet hospital where I had a necropsy done called and I couldn't hear her (bad connection) and had to call her back, but, you've guessed it, my sister called again and was leaving another long missive on my answering machine. And during that time I received a call from a guy with a very strong accent who told me he had a turtle that is dying and can he bring it to me. I tried to get him to tell me if it was a water turtle (because I don't take them), but he couldn't understand me and I couldn't understand him, so I just gave in and told him to bring me the turtle. Turns out it's a nice little female Luteola (western box turtle), and not dying. It's just that they found it and didn't know how to care for it, so felt it would die. I told him I would take it and try to find the owner.

So I've got phone calls coming out my ears, stuff on the computer that isn't working, an impatient grand daughter in New Jersey, a vet office that won't send in the lab samples until they're paid and a sister that likes to leave 586 page encyclicals on my answering machine! I'm all keyed up. I'm going to try to take a nap.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristy1970 said:


> What kind of desert tortoises?


She said she's 70 years old and is not so able bodied anymore and is trying to thin down. I think she said she has 15 or 20, but she's bringing me 9 of various ages - Gopherus agassizii


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I have lots of scrap lumber, and plenty of wooden stakes. I just section off a part of an existing pen and pound in the stakes to hold up the lumber.
> 
> What a hectic day this has been. So I got those phone calls mentioned above, then my grand daughter in New Jersey told me to check if Kindle can take Skype. While I was trying to set up a Skype account - not an easy chore because I already have different microsoft accounts and it was hard to get the new program to recognize me as a NEW person - they were going to have to send me a # to type in to re-set my password. Trouble is, my sister called and was leaving a message on my answering machine and she just kept talking and talking and talking, so the automated phone call couldn't get through and was refused in the password thing. That took me about an hour to get set up. Then the vet hospital where I had a necropsy done called and I couldn't hear her (bad connection) and had to call her back, but, you've guessed it, my sister called again and was leaving another long missive on my answering machine. And during that time I received a call from a guy with a very strong accent who told me he had a turtle that is dying and can he bring it to me. I tried to get him to tell me if it was a water turtle (because I don't take them), but he couldn't understand me and I couldn't understand him, so I just gave in and told him to bring me the turtle. Turns out it's a nice little female Luteola (western box turtle), and not dying. It's just that they found it and didn't know how to care for it, so felt it would die. I told him I would take it and try to find the owner.
> 
> So I've got phone calls coming out my ears, stuff on the computer that isn't working, an impatient grand daughter in New Jersey, a vet office that won't send in the lab samples until they're paid and a sister that likes to leave 586 page encyclicals on my answering machine! I'm all keyed up. I'm going to try to take a nap.


Oh shame Yvonne. Big hugs. It sounds like it was an exhausting day. I really hope it gets better.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> She said she's 70 years old and is not so able bodied anymore and is trying to thin down. I think she said she has 15 or 20, but she's bringing me 9 of various ages - Gopherus agassizii


Wow. You sure do have your work cut out for you. Good luck.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> So far this a.m. I've fielded two phone calls for found RES, one found box turtle and one lady who wants to bring me 9 desert tortoises, various ages.
> 
> I had to stop for a minute because the 'found' box turtle had arrived. It's a very pretty little female three toe. The desert tortoises are coming tomorrow about 10a, and I refer the water turtles to the animal control or maybe a pet store. I don't take them anymore.


Bless your heart Yvonne! ! ! ! 

God Bless! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Oh shame Yvonne. Big hugs. It sounds like it was an exhausting day. I really hope it gets better.


. . . and THEN, to top it all off, the last group (a dad and his two young boys), the ones who brought me the "dying" turtle, called and said the kid wouldn't stop crying and they want the turtle back. Sheesh!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and THEN, to top it all off, the last group (a dad and his two young boys), the ones who brought me the "dying" turtle, called and said the kid wouldn't stop crying and they want the turtle back. Sheesh!


Lol. At least you found a home for it and they will now know how to take care of it. [emoji16]


----------



## MPRC

What's the best way to tell your significant other that your next rescue tortoise is a "adopt one get one free" deal? I'm really considering it.I want the ugly yellowfoot, but my rescue friend wants me to take this big female RF as well.


----------



## Jacqui

MPRC said:


> What's the best way to tell your significant other that your next rescue tortoise is a "adopt one get one free" deal? I'm really considering it.I want the ugly yellowfoot, but my rescue friend wants me to take this big female RF as well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 237830
> View attachment 237831
> View attachment 237832



I wish I had that problem. I'd take them both so fast your head would spin.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and THEN, to top it all off, the last group (a dad and his two young boys), the ones who brought me the "dying" turtle, called and said the kid wouldn't stop crying and they want the turtle back. Sheesh!



Are you giving it back?
I’m assuming you have to educate them.


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> What's the best way to tell your significant other that your next rescue tortoise is a "adopt one get one free" deal? I'm really considering it.I want the ugly yellowfoot, but my rescue friend wants me to take this big female RF as well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 237830
> View attachment 237831
> View attachment 237832



Good luck!! You already have quite the herd. You may ha e to butter him up a bit before asking!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Are you giving it back?
> I’m assuming you have to educate them.


Yeah, I gave it back. I gave them a care sheet, however, the kid that wanted it back so bad he wouldn't stop crying, isn't old enough to pay attention to a care sheet and the parents weren't interested. I also told them that WHEN the turtle gets sick, don't bring it back here.


----------



## MPRC

Jacqui said:


> I wish I had that problem. I'd take them both so fast your head would spin.





Momof4 said:


> Good luck!! You already have quite the herd. You may ha e to butter him up a bit before asking!



At least I have the benefit of them costing very little to care for as far as feeding and housing go. I've started gathering materials to make the side yard also tortoise proof so I can keep them away from the herd initially. They've been in the rescue together a while and wormed several times, but if everyone gets sick it WILL become expensive. 

Also @Jacqui - Some how I've managed to pay a grand total of $103 for the 6 I have, plus these 2, plus 2 bearded dragons 2 snakes, a $3 rat and a cat.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff met Maggie the other day. Today I am meeting a couple of friends of Maggie's....


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Jeff met Maggie the other day. Today I am meeting a couple of friends of Maggie's....



How fun!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> How fun!!



Maggie's two friends...


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie Cummings said:


> hi there



Couldn't get it to let me send you a thank you message, so here is a public one! They are handsome and eating machines from the moment that they touched the ground off the truck.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Couldn't get it to let me send you a thank you message, so here is a public one! They are handsome and eating machines from the moment that they touched the ground off the truck.



You are going to have your hands full!!

They are very good looking!!


----------



## Jacqui

Tomorrow I leave on my trip.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Couldn't get it to let me send you a thank you message, so here is a public one! They are handsome and eating machines from the moment that they touched the ground off the truck.


(She doesn't belong to the Forum anymore)


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Tomorrow I leave on my trip.


Well, be safe and enjoy yourself. If you have a camera or a phone that takes pictures, please share your trip with us!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Tomorrow I leave on my trip.



Jaqqui, I’m so happy for you!!! Enjoy every minute and take lots of pics!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> (She doesn't belong to the Forum anymore)


----------



## Jacqui

Found the airport....


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I just found out from the local sheriffs department that I need to post no trespassing signs down my driveway in Md.so people know it;s not theirs and they don't have the right to party and leave trash everywhere. (mostly out by the entrance). I may be old but where does this mentality come from, If they would clean up after themselves I wouldn't care what they do.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Found the airport....


that's always a good sign when one is planning a trip!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> I just found out from the local sheriffs department that I need to post no trespassing signs down my driveway in Md.so people know it;s not theirs and they don't have the right to party and leave trash everywhere. (mostly out by the entrance). I may be old but where does this mentality come from, If they would clean up after themselves I wouldn't care what they do.


I've said for a very long time that today's parents aren't teaching their children to respect other people's property. I started saying it when my grand kids were pre-school, but it still applies to today's children/parents too. It all started when we (parents) were not allowed anymore to spank our kids.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> that's always a good sign when one is planning a trip!!!!


Made it to Chicago


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Made it to Chicago


Now the LO-O-O-O-ONG leg of the journey, right? All the way from Chi Town to Ireland?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Now the LO-O-O-O-ONG leg of the journey, right? All the way from Chi Town to Ireland?


 Change planes in London.


----------



## Momof4

Turtulas-Len said:


> I just found out from the local sheriffs department that I need to post no trespassing signs down my driveway in Md.so people know it;s not theirs and they don't have the right to party and leave trash everywhere. (mostly out by the entrance). I may be old but where does this mentality come from, If they would clean up after themselves I wouldn't care what they do.



I get it!! We have the same problem right outside our fence once in a while. 
Finally we installed video cameras and posted that this property is under surveillance. 
Nobody stops there now, except a few ladies you park and walk the neighborhood. 

You could put up a 8’ post, buy a fake camera and just run fake electrical pipes up the post and I bet they stop. 
Then buy a sign.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Momof4 said:


> I get it!! We have the same problem right outside our fence once in a while.
> Finally we installed video cameras and posted that this property is under surveillance.
> Nobody stops there now, except a few ladies you park and walk the neighborhood.
> 
> You could put up a 8’ post, buy a fake camera and just run fake electrical pipes up the post and I bet they stop.
> Then buy a sign.
> 
> 
> View attachment 238256


Something like that would work at the beach house but not at the Maryland house.The driveway is about 1000 feet long through woods and begins in a wooded cul-de-sac with only one house in sight. I really don't care about them having a good time doing what I know they are doing, even tho drinking under age and getting high in Maryland is illegal. I don't want to be held responsible if somehow someone gets hurt. So for the legality reason I will put the no trespassing signs up. I just want them to pick up their trash. When I was young if I went some place I wasn't supposed to go to I never left any evidence that I was there.(i guess kids today ain't that smart). Years ago I was informed by an attorney to never put a "Beware Of Dog" sign. Because if you do you are admitting that your dog is dangerous and leaving yourself open to a lawsuit if something happened. Just put up a "Dog on Premises" sign instead. I have never been a sign posting person.


----------



## Bambam1989

Turtulas-Len said:


> Something like that would work at the beach house but not at the Maryland house.The driveway is about 1000 feet long through woods and begins in a wooded cul-de-sac with only one house in sight. I really don't care about them having a good time doing what I know they are doing, even tho drinking under age and getting high in Maryland is illegal. I don't want to be held responsible if somehow someone gets hurt. So for the legality reason I will put the no trespassing signs up. I just want them to pick up their trash. When I was young if I went some place I wasn't supposed to go to I never left any evidence that I was there.(i guess kids today ain't that smart). Years ago I was informed by an attorney to never put a "Beware Of Dog" sign. Because if you do you are admitting that your dog is dangerous and leaving yourself open to a lawsuit if something happened. Just put up a "Dog on Premises" sign instead. I have never been a sign posting person.


You may also consider using wildlife game cameras for surveillance.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Bambam1989 said:


> You may also consider using wildlife game cameras for surveillance.


That's an idea, Probably catch some neat wildlife also. I have seen video and pics from them but know nothing about how they work.


----------



## Jacqui

Clear skies now, until about 1 pm. Can't believe breakfast isn't until 8. Say is half over by then.


----------



## Yvonne G

Holy Cow! I took in a really large male CDT this afternoon. . . another 'found' tortoise. He's bigger than any of mine. I put my largest female next to him for the picture, and she's no slouch in the size department:


----------



## Melis

Turtulas-Len said:


> I just found out from the local sheriffs department that I need to post no trespassing signs down my driveway in Md.so people know it;s not theirs and they don't have the right to party and leave trash everywhere. (mostly out by the entrance). I may be old but where does this mentality come from, If they would clean up after themselves I wouldn't care what they do.


I was told I had to put up no trespassing signs on my LOCKED fence when I had neighborhood kids jumping it to swim in my pool when I wasn’t home. The HOA wouldn’t allow me to put up a privacy fence, and the Harford County sheriffs told me if I didn’t put up the signs and one of the kids got hurt I could get sued. Crazy world we live in. I’m so happy we just bought a house on 3.5 acres with no HOA and no neighbor kids to swim in this pool. Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

I just saw a promo for an "Undercover Boss" show coming up in the future. Come on, folks! In this day and age of GOOD make-up artists and GOOD costuming, you mean to tell me that's the best you can do in the make-up department? Those phony make-up faces actually LOOK phony. If I were standing next to one of those people I would have to ask them why they are wearing a cheapy disguise. They're not gonna' fool anyone with those phony disguises. It's almost like those big noses with glasses attached. Sheesh!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I just saw a promo for an "Undercover Boss" show coming up in the future. Come on, folks! In this day and age of GOOD make-up artists and GOOD costuming, you mean to tell me that's the best you can do in the make-up department? Those phony make-up faces actually LOOK phony. If I were standing next to one of those people I would have to ask them why they are wearing a cheapy disguise. They're not gonna' fool anyone with those phony disguises. It's almost like those big noses with glasses attached. Sheesh!



I know right?

I love Undercover Boss!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Top o' the marnin' to ya!


----------



## Jacqui

Another rainy type morning here. Chilly here. Seeing a couple castles today. Whatcha all doing? Is Steven back yet? Anybody do anything special for Mother's day?


----------



## Kevinrrussell

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like lawn mowing weather here in my part of the country. So that's what I have planned for my day. I'm going to try to find all the Russians and box them up so I can drive the mower through their yard to the CDT yard. If I don't mow it soon, it's going to require a string of natives wielding machetes to chop it down! It's so tall, I'm going to have to depend on seeing paths of bent grass to know if I'm about to mow a tortoise!
> 
> One of these days, when I'm looking for something to do, I'm going to rearrange the fences for the Russians and Desert tortoises and fix it so I don't have to drive through one yard to get to the other. There's always something to do!


Michigan, just had 4 inches of rain..now another group of storms..ugh...my newly built tortoise/garden is getting moisture.i was hoping to add more sage and lemon grass but.the rain..lol..our backyard has no grass, but cedar chips and straw. Front is my spring harvest of food for my tortoise...dandelions, plantains, clovers. I to need to lawn mower it..in a swamp...basement has leaks..everythijng on pallets and fans...looks like a long week..lol at least tortoise will be outside soon...I can remodel his enclosure..


----------



## Kevinrrussell

Melis said:


> I was told I had to put up no trespassing signs on my LOCKED fence when I had neighborhood kids jumping it to swim in my pool when I wasn’t home. The HOA wouldn’t allow me to put up a privacy fence, and the Harford County sheriffs told me if I didn’t put up the signs and one of the kids got hurt I could get sued. Crazy world we live in. I’m so happy we just bought a house on 3.5 acres with no HOA and no neighbor kids to swim in this pool. Lol


Crazy...we lo be the city life but country has so much


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Evening all!
> View attachment 238538
> View attachment 238539
> View attachment 238540



Thanks for sharing!! Are you having the time of your life??


----------



## Jacqui

Hi! *waves*


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Hi! *waves*
> 
> View attachment 238591


You're so lucky, Jacqui, to have been able to make this trip. A once in a lifetime event!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You're so lucky, Jacqui, to have been able to make this trip. A once in a lifetime event!



Something I have always dreamed of doing, but never would have if I hadn't gone with my kids.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Hi! *waves*
> 
> View attachment 238591


Can you imagine living in something like that?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Can you imagine living in something like that?



Looks too cold for me but it would be so cool to walk thru!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Can you imagine living in something like that?



Nopers.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Looks too cold for me but it would be so cool to walk thru!



The castles I would never want to live in, but some of the cottages looked okay. Not sure about the one where the milk cows lived in one end of the house.

The drainage ditch inside the house for the cow wastes.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Once more a grand mornin' to ya!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Once more a grand mornin' to ya!
> View attachment 238889



So pretty! 
How’s the food over there?


----------



## Jacqui

I am in Chicago...


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I am in Chicago...


WHAT????? Has it been a whole week already?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> WHAT????? Has it been a whole week already?



Yep


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Evening all!
> View attachment 238538
> View attachment 238539
> View attachment 238540


Where is this?????


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening~ ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Where is this?????


Ireland


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good evening~ ! ! ! ! !


Hi Kiddo!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Ireland



I always want to go there. About 10~12 years ago, there was an opportunity but did not fall through....


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> Yep


You didn't stay for the royal wedding?


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> You didn't stay for the royal wedding?



That's not in Ireland.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I always want to go there. About 10~12 years ago, there was an opportunity but did not fall through....



So what is stopping you now?


----------



## Big Charlie

Jacqui said:


> That's not in Ireland.


But very close by.


----------



## Jacqui

Big Charlie said:


> But very close by.



Very true


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Very true



Is it nice to be home?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> So what is stopping you now?


Too expensive to go...


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Too expensive to go...



My flight, motel two nights, B& B the rest only came to a 1,000.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Is it nice to be home?



Yes and no.


----------



## bouaboua

Monday blues......


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Monday blues......



Still on Sunday here, but I know the blue feeling part. I go back to work in about half an hour.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

A friend stopped by yesterday and gave me some snakehead fish fillets, I had never tasted it before. A little bit ago I spiced one with salt pepper and season all, wrapped it in foil and cooked on the grill for about 18 minutes. One of the best fish I have ever tasted.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> A friend stopped by yesterday and gave me some snakehead fish fillets, I had never tasted it before. A little bit ago I spiced one with salt pepper and season all, wrapped it in foil and cooked on the grill for about 18 minutes. One of the best fish I have ever tasted.


Are those the ones from Malaysia that have become very invasive? The only fish I like to eat is cat fish.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Are those the ones from Malaysia that have become very invasive? The only fish I like to eat is cat fish.


Yes they are, and must be very plentiful around here. The guy I got mine from shoots them and another guy from DC kills them with a club. I like just about any kind of fish but the one I just cooked not only tasted good, the texture of the meat was solid almost like steamed blue crab backfin meat..


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Think she is comfortable ?


----------



## Momof4

Turtulas-Len said:


> Think she is comfortable ?
> View attachment 239387



Nope, not at all!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Nope, not at all!!



Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Seven of my cats now think I hate them. They are spending the day at a spay/neuter clinic.


----------



## Jacqui

Going to be unbearably hot this week (80s and 90s). I dislike hot weather.


----------



## Jacqui

Lunch...


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Seven of my cats now think I hate them. They are spending the day at a spay/neuter clinic.


It's heck to be the only one in the neighborhood who gives a damn about the over population of cats, huh? Thankfully, I don't get as many strays as you, but I do get my fair share. Right now I have six. . . all spayed or neutered.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Seven of my cats now think I hate them. They are spending the day at a spay/neuter clinic.



You’re a good cat momma!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tomorrow is grocery shopping day. The freezer is close to empty. I DO have a pack of ground beef, but I really don't feel like cooking. Oh look. . . There's an open box of Taquitos. Oh goody, there are 6 of them left. I'm going to mash up my very soft avacado, get the sour cream (or maybe Ranch Dressing) and to make sure I get filled up, I'll finish off the half can of peaches with cottage cheese. Yup, that sounds like lunch for today. 

What's that, Misty? You say your lunch should come first? Ok you big ninny pants. Here I come. . .


----------



## Turtulas-Len

There are usually several rabbits and numerous birds nesting in the front yard, This spring so far all the bird houses are empty and haven't seen more than one rabbet at a time. I believe the culprit is a osprey that has been spending a lot of time in a dead pine tree. I have a cannon out front that grackles have nested inside the barrel ever since it was put there, but not this year There are some birds around but it's like they are just visiting.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> View attachment 239704
> There are usually several rabbits and numerous birds nesting in the front yard, This spring so far all the bird houses are empty and haven't seen more than one rabbet at a time. I believe the culprit is a osprey that has been spending a lot of time in a dead pine tree. I have a cannon out front that grackles have nested inside the barrel ever since it was put there, but not this year There are some birds around but it's like they are just visiting.



That's a bummer.


----------



## Jacqui

Pizza Hut lunch buffet for me.


----------



## Jacqui

Going to be 98 tomorrow. I am already melting.


----------



## Kristy1970

Turtulas-Len said:


> View attachment 239704
> There are usually several rabbits and numerous birds nesting in the front yard, This spring so far all the bird houses are empty and haven't seen more than one rabbet at a time. I believe the culprit is a osprey that has been spending a lot of time in a dead pine tree. I have a cannon out front that grackles have nested inside the barrel ever since it was put there, but not this year There are some birds around but it's like they are just visiting.






Been having the fake ones for 8 years lol ... got a real
One couple months ago [emoji23]


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Kristy1970 said:


> View attachment 239746
> View attachment 239748
> 
> Been having the fake ones for 8 years lol ... got a real
> One couple months ago [emoji23]


The one in the pic with the rabbit used to have tortoise colors, I keep saying I'm going to stain it to original colors, but you know how that goes.He actually has a name, My wife named him Aristotoise, and decorated him for the holidays.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening all!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good evening all!


Hi Jacqui! Cats all ok?

Do you ever wonder what happened to our old friends who used to be on the forum? Remember the mom in Connecticut who was married to Rob? They were fun to talk to and they just disappeared. Also Prairie Mom. She's a very interesting person and she just disappeared. I suppose life intervenes, but thinking about how addicted I am to this place I can't imagine ever not coming on. Even if I didn't have turtles and tortoises I'd be here. then there was Robin, Crazy1. I really enjoyed visiting with her. Justanja, Laura, Redfoot nerd, Itort, Nay. . . Where did they go?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Jacqui! Cats all ok?
> 
> Do you ever wonder what happened to our old friends who used to be on the forum? Remember the mom in Connecticut who was married to Rob? They were fun to talk to and they just disappeared. Also Prairie Mom. She's a very interesting person and she just disappeared. I suppose life intervenes, but thinking about how addicted I am to this place I can't imagine ever not coming on. Even if I didn't have turtles and tortoises I'd be here. then there was Robin, Crazy1. I really enjoyed visiting with her. Justanja, Laura, Redfoot nerd, Itort, Nay. . . Where did they go?



I think about all the old timers too!!


----------



## Momof4

Remember Kerryann, Elioh, Team Gomberg?


----------



## DE42

It cleared off and the evening has not been bad.


----------



## DE42

Just hope the weather is good for my flight out tomorrow.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Just hope the weather is good for my flight out tomorrow.


Well, the weather wasn't the best for your vacation, but did you have a nice relaxing time? Ready to get back into the swing of things?


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Well, the weather wasn't the best for your vacation, but did you have a nice relaxing time? Ready to get back into the swing of things?


Hopefully. I have a doctor's appointment fist when I get back. Then if I'm not in too much pain and can use my hand and leg a little better I'll be going back to work.


----------



## Big Charlie

Momof4 said:


> Remember Kerryann, Elioh, Team Gomberg?


Team Gomberg is still here, right?


----------



## Momof4

Big Charlie said:


> Team Gomberg is still here, right?



I think she pops in on the forum but not here. I was just brainstorming names.


----------



## Yvonne G

Last time Will was here he brought me a Vision cage to use as a closed chamber. I set it up on the table next to my washing machine, a table previously inhabited by the enclosure for my young YF tortoise. So I took the opportunity to make a new YF enclosure, and used a small black tub with plastic draped over to keep the moist air inside. Little Ms/Mr YF has lived in this new area for about a month. This a.m. I kept hearing scratching, so peeked under the plastic and here's what I saw:




Seem little Ms/Mr YF is not too happy in this tub. Won't be too much longer he'll be able to climb out.


----------



## Jacqui

I think I need to mow.  Seems I can't see my redfoots any more....


----------



## Jacqui

Evening folks! Only two more nights til the weekend!

Did you all enjoy your long weekend? I know for Yvonne, they are all long ones. Lol


----------



## Bambam1989

Jacqui said:


> I think I need to mow.  Seems I can't see my redfoots any more....
> View attachment 240160


My yard has looked like that on more than one occasion.[emoji28]


----------



## Jacqui

Bambam1989 said:


> My yard has looked like that on more than one occasion.[emoji28]



This is the sulcata enclosure. There are four big guys in there and I always have to cut grass. So much for those folks who say to replace your mower with one.



The grass really grew, while I was in Ireland. Jeff left it all for me. Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Hm-m-m. . . that does seem to be a problem!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Last time Will was here he brought me a Vision cage to use as a closed chamber. I set it up on the table next to my washing machine, a table previously inhabited by the enclosure for my young YF tortoise. So I took the opportunity to make a new YF enclosure, and used a small black tub with plastic draped over to keep the moist air inside. Little Ms/Mr YF has lived in this new area for about a month. This a.m. I kept hearing scratching, so peeked under the plastic and here's what I saw:
> 
> View attachment 240130
> 
> 
> Seem little Ms/Mr YF is not too happy in this tub. Won't be too much longer he'll be able to climb out.


o-O. [emoji33]


----------



## bouaboua

A great find, when I follow my wife to shop.......


----------



## bouaboua

Pretty good size one. Made in Italy.


----------



## Bambam1989

bouaboua said:


> Pretty good size one. Made in Italy.
> 
> View attachment 240240


Aww. I want one.. or two...


----------



## Jacqui

Bambam1989 said:


> Aww. I want one.. or two...



Me too!


----------



## Kristy1970

CarolM said:


> o-O. [emoji33]



“LET ME OUT” [emoji4]


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning on this beautiful day!


----------



## Kristy1970

Good morning!!


----------



## CarolM

Good Evening[emoji16]


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! ! !



You sound bright and cheerful!


----------



## Jacqui

Kristy1970 said:


> Good morning!!



Good morning a day late!


----------



## Jacqui

CarolM said:


> Good Evening[emoji16]



Hi! *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

My new guys...


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> You sound bright and cheerful!


I'm trying.......Really trying......

The weather changed 20 degrees in two days. We hit 95's on Monday, yesterday and today, we have only 65 to low 70's. Torts think they need to hibernate again.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'm trying.......Really trying......
> 
> The weather changed 20 degrees in two days. We hit 95's on Monday, yesterday and today, we have only 65 to low 70's. Torts think they need to hibernate again.



Oh wow, can we trade places? I hate hot weather. 90s today, hotter tomorrow, and then maybe 101. Did I say I hate hot weather?


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm really bummed out. I may have to have Sterling (cat) euthanized. I'm giving her one more day, and if the antibiotics don't show any improvement in her I'm taking her to be put out of her misery. She has had diarrhea, BAD diarrhea for about a week. She doesn't eat. She's now listless and occasionally 'out of it.' Yesterday the vet said it might be related to the fact that she has FeLV, but then again, it may not. I'm dribbling pedialite into her mouth, 2cc every hour, and the liquid antibiotic twice a day. She's very weak and if she gets up and moves, she takes several steps then just lays down wherever she is and lays there. She has a strong poop smell about her even though there is no poop on her. And to top it all off, now Misty (dog) has diarrhea. She has woken me up during the past two nights to be let outside because of diarrhea. So today I'm going to the store for chicken and I'll start feeding Misty chicken and rice.

I've only had Sterling for about 6 months, but in that time I've really become attached to her. I hate seeing her like this. She's normally a very active cat, playing with her toys, eating (lots), purring. Sheesh. I hate this.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Oh wow, can we trade places? I hate hot weather. 90s today, hotter tomorrow, and then maybe 101. Did I say I hate hot weather?


My wife and I will be more than happy to have you here.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I'm really bummed out. I may have to have Sterling (cat) euthanized. I'm giving her one more day, and if the antibiotics don't show any improvement in her I'm taking her to be put out of her misery. She has had diarrhea, BAD diarrhea for about a week. She doesn't eat. She's now listless and occasionally 'out of it.' Yesterday the vet said it might be related to the fact that she has FeLV, but then again, it may not. I'm dribbling pedialite into her mouth, 2cc every hour, and the liquid antibiotic twice a day. She's very weak and if she gets up and moves, she takes several steps then just lays down wherever she is and lays there. She has a strong poop smell about her even though there is no poop on her. And to top it all off, now Misty (dog) has diarrhea. She has woken me up during the past two nights to be let outside because of diarrhea. So today I'm going to the store for chicken and I'll start feeding Misty chicken and rice.
> 
> I've only had Sterling for about 6 months, but in that time I've really become attached to her. I hate seeing her like this. She's normally a very active cat, playing with her toys, eating (lots), purring. Sheesh. I hate this.


I'm so sorry to hear that Yvonne.....I hope Sterling will turn around soon. Best wishes to her.

And I know Misty would love chicken and rice...


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I'm really bummed out. I may have to have Sterling (cat) euthanized. I'm giving her one more day, and if the antibiotics don't show any improvement in her I'm taking her to be put out of her misery. She has had diarrhea, BAD diarrhea for about a week. She doesn't eat. She's now listless and occasionally 'out of it.' Yesterday the vet said it might be related to the fact that she has FeLV, but then again, it may not. I'm dribbling pedialite into her mouth, 2cc every hour, and the liquid antibiotic twice a day. She's very weak and if she gets up and moves, she takes several steps then just lays down wherever she is and lays there. She has a strong poop smell about her even though there is no poop on her. And to top it all off, now Misty (dog) has diarrhea. She has woken me up during the past two nights to be let outside because of diarrhea. So today I'm going to the store for chicken and I'll start feeding Misty chicken and rice.
> 
> I've only had Sterling for about 6 months, but in that time I've really become attached to her. I hate seeing her like this. She's normally a very active cat, playing with her toys, eating (lots), purring. Sheesh. I hate this.



So so sorry. With both, I am thinking that they ate something or breathed it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> So so sorry. With both, I am thinking that they ate something or breathed it.


Sterling is a total house cat, not allowed ever to be outside. She was the first to have the runs. Misty has had them for about three days. I can see where she MIGHT have licked up a spot of dribbled poop from the cat. I try to keep it cleaned up, but occasionally miss a spot. BUT, there is another totally house cat in here and she is showing no signs of illness.


----------



## Jacqui

Misty also had more body mass and is a dog, both things can slow down issues. Misty could have tracked or brought something in. Just looking for more options.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff and I were just talking about Sterling last week. I was so thankful my seven all came back negative.

Any new cleaners being used?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Jeff and I were just talking about Sterling last week. I was so thankful my seven all came back negative.
> 
> Any new cleaners being used?


It's hard to think back, but I don't THINK I've made any changes in normal stuff.


----------



## Jacqui

How many days of meds does Sterling have?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's hard to think back, but I don't THINK I've made any changes in normal stuff.



I know it is hard for me to remember even yesterday. 

I was reminding myself this morning I can't even mop my floors, since there are baby kitties in the house.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> My wife and I will be more than happy to have you here.



That is very kind offer. I would love to meet you two some day.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I'm really bummed out. I may have to have Sterling (cat) euthanized. I'm giving her one more day, and if the antibiotics don't show any improvement in her I'm taking her to be put out of her misery. She has had diarrhea, BAD diarrhea for about a week. She doesn't eat. She's now listless and occasionally 'out of it.' Yesterday the vet said it might be related to the fact that she has FeLV, but then again, it may not. I'm dribbling pedialite into her mouth, 2cc every hour, and the liquid antibiotic twice a day. She's very weak and if she gets up and moves, she takes several steps then just lays down wherever she is and lays there. She has a strong poop smell about her even though there is no poop on her. And to top it all off, now Misty (dog) has diarrhea. She has woken me up during the past two nights to be let outside because of diarrhea. So today I'm going to the store for chicken and I'll start feeding Misty chicken and rice.
> 
> I've only had Sterling for about 6 months, but in that time I've really become attached to her. I hate seeing her like this. She's normally a very active cat, playing with her toys, eating (lots), purring. Sheesh. I hate this.



So sorry. The toughest part of having pets. They give us so much unconditional love.


----------



## Momof4

I popped in here to ask Yvonne if she liked her O’Ceder mop. 
If I remember correctly you bought the one with the bucket and built in wringer? 

I something different.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> How many days of meds does Sterling have?


I just took her to the vet yesterday. He gave her an antibiotic injection and meds to take home. She seems worse today. I'm going to give the antibiotics another two days to show improvement, and if there is none (or if she's worse before that) I'll take her in to be euthanized.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I popped in here to ask Yvonne if she liked her O’Ceder mop.
> If I remember correctly you bought the one with the bucket and built in wringer?
> 
> I something different.


I absolutely LOVE that mop!!! Best mop I've ever had.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I just took her to the vet yesterday. He gave her an antibiotic injection and meds to take home. She seems worse today. I'm going to give the antibiotics another two days to show improvement, and if there is none (or if she's worse before that) I'll take her in to be euthanized.



Ok, this is mean Jacqui talking... I know this is probably hurting you more then Sterling. However, I do not feel two days is enough time for meds to do their job. Give them a chance.


----------



## CarolM

Jacqui said:


> Hi! *waves*


Hi! *waves back* [emoji6] Are you having a good day.


----------



## CarolM

Jacqui said:


> My new guys...
> View attachment 240381


They are beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm really bummed out. I may have to have Sterling (cat) euthanized. I'm giving her one more day, and if the antibiotics don't show any improvement in her I'm taking her to be put out of her misery. She has had diarrhea, BAD diarrhea for about a week. She doesn't eat. She's now listless and occasionally 'out of it.' Yesterday the vet said it might be related to the fact that she has FeLV, but then again, it may not. I'm dribbling pedialite into her mouth, 2cc every hour, and the liquid antibiotic twice a day. She's very weak and if she gets up and moves, she takes several steps then just lays down wherever she is and lays there. She has a strong poop smell about her even though there is no poop on her. And to top it all off, now Misty (dog) has diarrhea. She has woken me up during the past two nights to be let outside because of diarrhea. So today I'm going to the store for chicken and I'll start feeding Misty chicken and rice.
> 
> I've only had Sterling for about 6 months, but in that time I've really become attached to her. I hate seeing her like this. She's normally a very active cat, playing with her toys, eating (lots), purring. Sheesh. I hate this.


Oh no. I was hoping that the antibiotics would work. Poor Sterling and I am so sorry that you are having to go through this. Big Electronic hug from me.[emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I absolutely LOVE that mop!!! Best mop I've ever had.



Thank you!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> My new guys...
> View attachment 240381



What kind are they Jacqui! 
They look cool!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Ok, this is mean Jacqui talking... I know this is probably hurting you more then Sterling. However, I do not feel two days is enough time for meds to do their job. Give them a chance.


Poor Sterling couldn't stand up or walk, and she could barely lift her head. I put her into the crate and drove to the vet to have her euthanized, as she was suffering. She died on the way. *I don't want sympathy*, I don't want to talk about it. I'm very upset, so let's all just let it go.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Poor Sterling couldn't stand up or walk, and she could barely lift her head. I put her into the crate and drove to the vet to have her euthanized, as she was suffering. She died on the way. I don't want sympathy, I don't want to talk about it. I'm very upset, so let's all just let it go.



Oh Yvonne! [emoji22] I am so sorry to hear this  

Massive electronic hug and deepest sympathies from me. Take care x [emoji177]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Poor Sterling couldn't stand up or walk, and she could barely lift her head. I put her into the crate and drove to the vet to have her euthanized, as she was suffering. She died on the way. *I don't want sympathy*, I don't want to talk about it. I'm very upset, so let's all just let it go.


I know you said you don't want sympathy, but just know that we are all thinking about you. How is Misty doing?


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Poor Sterling couldn't stand up or walk, and she could barely lift her head. I put her into the crate and drove to the vet to have her euthanized, as she was suffering. She died on the way. *I don't want sympathy*, I don't want to talk about it. I'm very upset, so let's all just let it go.



I also know you don’t want sympathy, but it wouldn’t be right for us not to say anything. Sorry  Just sending you a hug and lots of love, Yvonne.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I know you said you don't want sympathy, but just know that we are all thinking about you. How is Misty doing?


Misty also had bad diarrhea, waking me up two or three times during the night the past two nights to go outside. But, unlike Sterling, she still has an appetite. So yesterday I boiled some chicken and her mid day meal was chicken and rice. She slept through the night last night and so far this a.m. has not pooped. Hopefully the cycle is broken. It's too much of a coincidence to have two animals in the same house with severe diarrhea and have it not be connected.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Misty also had bad diarrhea, waking me up two or three times during the night the past two nights to go outside. But, unlike Sterling, she still has an appetite. So yesterday I boiled some chicken and her mid day meal was chicken and rice. She slept through the night last night and so far this a.m. has not pooped. Hopefully the cycle is broken. It's too much of a coincidence to have two animals in the same house with severe diarrhea and have it not be connected.



That’s worrying that Misty was affected too.  I wonder what the cause is.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> That’s worrying that Misty was affected too.  I wonder what the cause is.


Sterling got sick a week ago yesterday. Towards the end, she wasn't able to hold in the little dribs and drabs of watery poop and there were dime-sized spots on the floor. I tried to keep up after her, but may have missed one and Misty licked it up?????? This is the only thing I can think of as to why/how Misty had diarrhea too. So, thinking along those lines, it may not have been the FeLV that claimed Sterling, but rather some sort of bacterial infection (because FeLV doesn't cross the species line). As I was driving to the vet yesterday to have Sterling euthanized, I was running through my mind what I was going to say at the vet - I wanted to ask to have some of her blood or poop sent to the lab for testing (for Misty's sake) to be sure if there was an infection or not. But by the time I got there I was too upset to remember to ask for that. But, hopefully, Misty is fighting off whatever it is. She's still poop free this a.m. (so now I have to worry about constipation?)


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Sterling got sick a week ago yesterday. Towards the end, she wasn't able to hold in the little dribs and drabs of watery poop and there were dime-sized spots on the floor. I tried to keep up after her, but may have missed one and Misty licked it up?????? This is the only thing I can think of as to why/how Misty had diarrhea too. So, thinking along those lines, it may not have been the FeLV that claimed Sterling, but rather some sort of bacterial infection (because FeLV doesn't cross the species line). As I was driving to the vet yesterday to have Sterling euthanized, I was running through my mind what I was going to say at the vet - I wanted to ask to have some of her blood or poop sent to the lab for testing (for Misty's sake) to be sure if there was an infection or not. But by the time I got there I was too upset to remember to ask for that. But, hopefully, Misty is fighting off whatever it is. She's still poop free this a.m. (so now I have to worry about constipation?)



Fingers crossed for Misty. Keep her well hydrated and once she’s back on a more normal diet, I am sure pooping will resume. 

You know the score with your torts on poop!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Misty also had bad diarrhea, waking me up two or three times during the night the past two nights to go outside. But, unlike Sterling, she still has an appetite. So yesterday I boiled some chicken and her mid day meal was chicken and rice. She slept through the night last night and so far this a.m. has not pooped. Hopefully the cycle is broken. It's too much of a coincidence to have two animals in the same house with severe diarrhea and have it not be connected.


I agree. I am glad though that Misty seems to be handling it better. [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Sterling got sick a week ago yesterday. Towards the end, she wasn't able to hold in the little dribs and drabs of watery poop and there were dime-sized spots on the floor. I tried to keep up after her, but may have missed one and Misty licked it up?????? This is the only thing I can think of as to why/how Misty had diarrhea too. So, thinking along those lines, it may not have been the FeLV that claimed Sterling, but rather some sort of bacterial infection (because FeLV doesn't cross the species line). As I was driving to the vet yesterday to have Sterling euthanized, I was running through my mind what I was going to say at the vet - I wanted to ask to have some of her blood or poop sent to the lab for testing (for Misty's sake) to be sure if there was an infection or not. But by the time I got there I was too upset to remember to ask for that. But, hopefully, Misty is fighting off whatever it is. She's still poop free this a.m. (so now I have to worry about constipation?)


Whenever my dogs have been sick the vets always advised a diet of boiled chicken and rice. To help the recuperation. So at least that should help. Who knew chicken and rice was such amazing stuff.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Fingers crossed for Misty. Keep her well hydrated and once she’s back on a more normal diet, I am sure pooping will resume.
> 
> You know the score with your torts on poop!


I add electrolyte water to the rice.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I add electrolyte water to the rice.


That is a clever idea.


----------



## JoesMum

How is Misty doing now @Yvonne G ?


----------



## TriciaStringer

Yvonne G said:


> She said she's 70 years old and is not so able bodied anymore and is trying to thin down. I think she said she has 15 or 20, but she's bringing me 9 of various ages - Gopherus agassizii


Did you tell her your age and how many you have?


----------



## TriciaStringer

Yvonne G said:


> I add electrolyte water to the rice.


Our dog has gone through bouts of diarrhea many times in his nine years. Since switching him to grain free good, we have a new dog. But when he did have them, I would first just give him the starchy water produced while cooking rice (save cooked rice in fridge). He would get just the water for two days. Then he would get the rice that had been cooked for two more days. Then we would slowly transition him with rice and his dog food until he was back to all dog food. He’s had an upset tummy this week, it has been a year since his last, so this surprised us. He probably got into something the kids were eating.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> How is Misty doing now @Yvonne G ?


Yippee!! No diarrhea! She's doing fine, thanks for asking (I love this dog!!).


----------



## Yvonne G

TriciaStringer said:


> Did you tell her your age and how many you have?


I'm only 79 on paper, not in real life!!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Yippee!! No diarrhea! She's doing fine, thanks for asking (I love this dog!!).



We know that you love Misty and are as concerned about her as we are about you. We worry when either of you is out of sorts. 

So pleased Misty is recovering. Big electronic hugs for both of you xx


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yippee!! No diarrhea! She's doing fine, thanks for asking (I love this dog!!).


We know how important Misty is to you. And so very happy that she is getting better. Well done Yvonne.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We know that you love Misty and are as concerned about her as we are about you. We worry when either of you is out of sorts.
> 
> So pleased Misty is recovering. Big electronic hugs for both of you xx


Snap and totally agree.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## Jacqui

Getting my hot chocolate fix... Getting my car's oil changed.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning all!


Howdy Miz Jacqui!!




Jacqui said:


> Getting my hot chocolate fix... Getting my car's oil changed.


Ew! hot chocolate at the car place? They make that with water. Yuck! or did you get the good stuff someplace else?


----------



## bouaboua

Hello and Good afternoon! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Mulberry season again.........


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Mulberry season again.........
> 
> View attachment 240915
> View attachment 240916
> View attachment 240917
> View attachment 240918



Nice!! That must be a mature tree! Mine is still growing leaves. 
Are you making something with the fruit?


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> Nice!! That must be a mature tree! Mine is still growing leaves.
> Are you making something with the fruit?


Yes we are.





We collected about 20 baskets of fruits like in above picture in past 6 weeks. And maybe only one more week for us to pick the berries. 

My wife made about 30+ 3 lbs/jar of jam already. Very labor intensive work.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Hello and Good afternoon! ! ! !


Hi Steven (and a big HI to Irene as well)


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Yes we are.
> 
> View attachment 240932
> View attachment 240933
> 
> 
> We collected about 20 baskets of fruits like in above picture in past 6 weeks. And maybe only one more week for us to pick the berries.
> 
> My wife made about 30+ 3 lbs/jar of jam already. Very labor intensive work.


When my peaches are ripe you can come down and clean the tree for peach jam.


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> Nice!! That must be a mature tree! Mine is still growing leaves.
> Are you making something with the fruit?


What we have is a so call "Dwarf" Japanese mulberry tree. I purchased in late 2014. I bought 3 of them. The reason that I bough 3 plants is I am not sure I can successfully raise them up, The size when they come to me is like a toothpick, with couple leaves the size of finger nail.on it I bought 3 so I have better chances of at least getting one that survive. 

ALL THREE SURVIVED.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Steven (and a big HI to Irene as well)


We love you and we miss you my Lady! ! ! !

We going to find time to visit you. We promise....


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Howdy Miz Jacqui!!
> Ew! hot chocolate at the car place? They make that with water. Yuck! or did you get the good stuff someplace else?



Normally I only want it with milk, but this is good. An oil change takes two cups and one in the to go cup to get done. Lol


----------



## bouaboua

Wonderful Morning! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Wonderful Morning! ! !


Yes indeed! I've finally got my mojo back. Today I was able to finish bringing all the plants out of the greenhouse (I've been working at it for about two weeks), which involves pruning and re-potting some of them. Now I just have to get back into my mile walk every evening and I'm good to go!!


----------



## Jacqui

It's Friday night! ....




....for some of us.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It's Friday night! ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....for some of us.


Looking forward to a couple of nice, HOT days off???


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Looking forward to a couple of nice, HOT days off???



Got about 9 batteries worth of cutting with weedeater. My rider broke after doing two of my yards. So not too bad.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Got about 9 batteries worth of cutting with weedeater. My rider broke after doing two of my yards. So not too bad.



You’ve been busy!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Got about 9 batteries worth of cutting with weedeater. My rider broke after doing two of my yards. So not too bad.


My house next??


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> My house next??


Only if you fix her rider, then pay her flight, including said rider.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Only if you fix her rider, then pay her flight, including said rider.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Never mind.


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL!!


----------



## Jacqui

Having supper with three of my kids, 2 of their guys and their father.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> My house next??



I'd love too


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all! Last night of work for a couple of days. Jeff is coming home tomorrow and Dr appt on Tues.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi!


----------



## Kristy1970

Good morning... our 3 day today at Grande Isle, LA. Kayak fishing. We caught one thing yet [emoji30]


----------



## Kristy1970

No one is catching [emoji15]


----------



## Yvonne G

What are you fishing for?


----------



## Yvonne G

Anybody understand the most recent Google Doodle? You're supposed to help the garden gnome plant flowers, but I can't figure out how it works. Anyone?


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Kristy1970 said:


> Good morning... our 3 day today at Grande Isle, LA. Kayak fishing. We caught one thing yet [emoji30]



Fishing is messed up in th gulf right now, I fished most of last week and didn’t find any yellowfin. Th water is so dirty from all th rain it’s screwed up everywhere.


----------



## Yvonne G

I just took a phone call from a lady who has a turtle she wants to give up. She called the zoo and they gave her my number. Seems a friend of hers was moving out of town and couldn't take the turtle so they gave it to this lady. She doesn't know how to take care of it and wants to give it to me (wouldn't it seem reasonable to find out from the owner how to care for it before taking it?). I tried to find out if it's a water turtle, because I don't take them anymore. She doesn't know. Well, does it live in the water or out on the grass? Right now it's on the grass. What do you feed it? I don't know. So you've had it for a couple days and you haven't fed it anything? I gave it a bit of banana but it didn't eat it. Because this lady had such a strong accent and I had such a hard time understanding her I told her to go ahead and bring it here. So we'll see if I end up with a water turtle or something else.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I just took a phone call from a lady who has a turtle she wants to give up. She called the zoo and they gave her my number. Seems a friend of hers was moving out of town and couldn't take the turtle so they gave it to this lady. She doesn't know how to take care of it and wants to give it to me (wouldn't it seem reasonable to find out from the owner how to care for it before taking it?). I tried to find out if it's a water turtle, because I don't take them anymore. She doesn't know. Well, does it live in the water or out on the grass? Right now it's on the grass. What do you feed it? I don't know. So you've had it for a couple days and you haven't fed it anything? I gave it a bit of banana but it didn't eat it. Because this lady had such a strong accent and I had such a hard time understanding her I told her to go ahead and bring it here. So we'll see if I end up with a water turtle or something else.



Fingers crossed


----------



## CarolM

bouaboua said:


> Yes we are.
> 
> View attachment 240932
> View attachment 240933
> 
> 
> We collected about 20 baskets of fruits like in above picture in past 6 weeks. And maybe only one more week for us to pick the berries.
> 
> My wife made about 30+ 3 lbs/jar of jam already. Very labor intensive work.


So what do you do with all that jam? My Mother used to make mulberry pie and we would eat it with fresh cream. Brings back nice memories.


----------



## CarolM

bouaboua said:


> What we have is a so call "Dwarf" Japanese mulberry tree. I purchased in late 2014. I bought 3 of them. The reason that I bough 3 plants is I am not sure I can successfully raise them up, The size when they come to me is like a toothpick, with couple leaves the size of finger nail.on it I bought 3 so I have better chances of at least getting one that survive.
> 
> ALL THREE SURVIVED.


Go figure. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristy1970

Yvonne G said:


> What are you fishing for?



[emoji225] fishing... redfish, specs ... id settle for catching a goldfish right now [emoji45]


----------



## Kristy1970

Everyone we talked to... no one is catching... we going to trying crabbing in the surf tonight


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Fingers crossed


I really should know better by now. It's a very large female RES. Poor thing has been out of the water for such a long time that it can't sink. She paddles furiously and gets underwater and I can see clouds of silt poofing up from the bottom, but then - blup - she pops up on the surface. She's about 11" SCL, quite a large girl.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I really should know better by now. It's a very large female RES. Poor thing has been out of the water for such a long time that it can't sink. She paddles furiously and gets underwater and I can see clouds of silt poofing up from the bottom, but then - blup - she pops up on the surface. She's about 11" SCL, quite a large girl.
> 
> View attachment 241600
> View attachment 241601
> View attachment 241602


Is this the pond where you redid the walls etc? Or Will redid the walls etc. And it does look like a big one.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes. It used to have a filter of sorts, not to 'filter' the water, per se, but mainly to add aeration. But it kept getting plugged up due to the silt bottom and I dismantled it. I'm thinking of buying a sump pump and running it through some sort of sprinkler to add aeration. I know the green water doesn't look all that appetizing, but the fish live quite comfortably in there, so it can't be all bad.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. It used to have a filter of sorts, not to 'filter' the water, per se, but mainly to add aeration. But it kept getting plugged up due to the silt bottom and I dismantled it. I'm thinking of buying a sump pump and running it through some sort of sprinkler to add aeration. I know the green water doesn't look all that appetizing, but the fish live quite comfortably in there, so it can't be all bad.


The Turtle looked like it liked it as well. So green is not that bad.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. It used to have a filter of sorts, not to 'filter' the water, per se, but mainly to add aeration. But it kept getting plugged up due to the silt bottom and I dismantled it. I'm thinking of buying a sump pump and running it through some sort of sprinkler to add aeration. I know the green water doesn't look all that appetizing, but the fish live quite comfortably in there, so it can't be all bad.


You could always get Will to create a natural filter. ( says me cheekily)


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I really should know better by now. It's a very large female RES. Poor thing has been out of the water for such a long time that it can't sink. She paddles furiously and gets underwater and I can see clouds of silt poofing up from the bottom, but then - blup - she pops up on the surface. She's about 11" SCL, quite a large girl.
> 
> View attachment 241600
> View attachment 241601
> View attachment 241602



Well that explains not eating banana [emoji849][emoji20]


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> You could always get Will to create a natural filter. ( says me cheekily)


Sh-h-h. . . Will is the reason the pump stopped working. It used to pump the water into the bottom of the filter and then the water flowed upwards through the filter pads, dropping the silt back down into the bottom of the filter container. Then occasionally I would open the drain and flush out the silt onto the ground. But Will thought it should be the other way around and spent half a day fixing it so the water flowed into the top of the filter, with the water going down through the pads and then back out into the pond. But it only took about an hour for that top filter pad to be plugged up with silt and the filter was overflowing because the water couldn't get through. It was beyond my capabilities to reverse it back to the way it was before, so I just dismantled it.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Sh-h-h. . . Will is the reason the pump stopped working. It used to pump the water into the bottom of the filter and then the water flowed upwards through the filter pads, dropping the silt back down into the bottom of the filter container. Then occasionally I would open the drain and flush out the silt onto the ground. But Will thought it should be the other way around and spent half a day fixing it so the water flowed into the top of the filter, with the water going down through the pads and then back out into the pond. But it only took about an hour for that top filter pad to be plugged up with silt and the filter was overflowing because the water couldn't get through. It was beyond my capabilities to reverse it back to the way it was before, so I just dismantled it.


Oh dear. Hmm Will is fired then. We will have to find you another handyman. [emoji6]


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I really should know better by now. It's a very large female RES. Poor thing has been out of the water for such a long time that it can't sink. She paddles furiously and gets underwater and I can see clouds of silt poofing up from the bottom, but then - blup - she pops up on the surface. She's about 11" SCL, quite a large girl.
> 
> View attachment 241600
> View attachment 241601
> View attachment 241602



Oh geez!! That’s a big one!! How many in there now? Sorry to here about your filter.


----------



## Momof4

Is this safe to plant in enclosure or feed? 
I can’t remember it’s name but we planted it over a year ago.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. Hmm Will is fired then. We will have to find you another handyman. [emoji6]



Oh no, Will could never be fired! 

When I win the lottery, I’ll be sending Yvonne some sorta help. 
I’m thinking she needs a guesthouse with a handyman that she can boss around. [emoji375][emoji373]


----------



## bouaboua

CarolM said:


> So what do you do with all that jam? My Mother used to make mulberry pie and we would eat it with fresh cream. Brings back nice memories.


We giving them away to neighbors and friends .......Only saved two jars ourselves. My wife become very popular this summer.......I wonder if all those mulberry jam has anything to do with?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Oh geez!! That’s a big one!! How many in there now? Sorry to here about your filter.


Too many. Last time we dug it out I kept 4 female RES that had issues (three legs, no nose, etc), then there are 2.1 Florida soft shells, 0.1 Phrynops hillari, several pond turtles. The pond really isn't big enough for that many turtles, especially because some of them are pretty big. But I can't find anybody to take any more RES, so it was easier for me to just put her in the pond.



Momof4 said:


> Oh no, Will could never be fired!
> 
> When I win the lottery, I’ll be sending Yvonne some sorta help.
> I’m thinking she needs a guesthouse with a handyman that she can boss around. [emoji375][emoji373]


LOL! Your lips to god's ears!!



bouaboua said:


> We giving them away to neighbors and friends .......Only saved two jars ourselves. My wife become very popular this summer.......I wonder if all those mulberry jam has anything to do with?


I've never tasted mullberry jam, but my daughter gave me a jar of homemade apricot jam that someone made for her. MY GAD it's good!!!


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Too many. Last time we dug it out I kept 4 female RES that had issues (three legs, no nose, etc), then there are 2.1 Florida soft shells, 0.1 Phrynops hillari, several pond turtles. The pond really isn't big enough for that many turtles, especially because some of them are pretty big. But I can't find anybody to take any more RES, so it was easier for me to just put her in the pond.
> 
> 
> LOL! Your lips to god's ears!!
> 
> 
> I've never tasted mullberry jam, but my daughter gave me a jar of homemade apricot jam that someone made for her. MY GAD it's good!!!


I made lemon jam, which is surprisingly good. I have tried twice to make orange marmalade, but it hasn't worked very well. I ended up with only a tiny bit because the oranges didn't break down as much as they should have while there was still liquid, and it didn't thicken like it should have.


----------



## Big Charlie

Kristy1970 said:


> Good morning... our 3 day today at Grande Isle, LA. Kayak fishing. We caught one thing yet [emoji30]


How's your knee?


----------



## Bambam1989

Big Charlie said:


> I made lemon jam, which is surprisingly good. I have tried twice to make orange marmalade, but it hasn't worked very well. I ended up with only a tiny bit because the oranges didn't break down as much as they should have while there was still liquid, and it didn't thicken like it should have.


Lemon jam sounds quite interesting.. 
I have a couple of "pots" that I want to plant something in and I'm torn between lemon trees or hibiscus!


----------



## Big Charlie

Bambam1989 said:


> Lemon jam sounds quite interesting..
> I have a couple of "pots" that I want to plant something in and I'm torn between lemon trees or hibiscus!


Lemon for you, hibiscus for your tortoise! A gopher destroyed our hibiscus tree last year. Now I have to cut the branches of our neighbor's that reach over the fence, so Charlie isn't getting as much as he used to.


----------



## Bambam1989

Big Charlie said:


> Lemon for you, hibiscus for your tortoise! A gopher destroyed our hibiscus tree last year. Now I have to cut the branches of our neighbor's that reach over the fence, so Charlie isn't getting as much as he used to.


He will be getting a hibiscus one way or another[emoji6] 
The "improvised pots" match so I kinda want the same thing in both of them.


----------



## Big Charlie

Bambam1989 said:


> He will be getting a hibiscus one way or another[emoji6]
> The "improvised pots" match so I kinda want the same thing in both of them.


Lemon trees look nice in pots, especially in pairs, and they smell good. I think you probably only need one hibiscus.


----------



## Bambam1989

Big Charlie said:


> Lemon trees look nice in pots, especially in pairs, and they smell good. I think you probably only need one hibiscus.


I think you may be right[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Oh no, Will could never be fired!
> 
> When I win the lottery, I’ll be sending Yvonne some sorta help.
> I’m thinking she needs a guesthouse with a handyman that she can boss around. [emoji375][emoji373]


Oh boy. I want to be the fly on the wall then.


----------



## CarolM

bouaboua said:


> We giving them away to neighbors and friends .......Only saved two jars ourselves. My wife become very popular this summer.......I wonder if all those mulberry jam has anything to do with?


Whahaha. Noooo surely not.


----------



## Jacqui

Kristy1970 said:


> Good morning... our 3 day today at Grande Isle, LA. Kayak fishing. We caught one thing yet [emoji30]



Are you having fun?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Jacqui! That's awfully pretty. I've seen the purple/white ones, but I've never see this color.


----------



## Kristy1970

Jacqui said:


> Are you having fun?



Yes !!!! A lot of fun, today is last day here, so we are keeping our fingers crossed


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> Is this safe to plant in enclosure or feed?
> I can’t remember it’s name but we planted it over a year ago.
> View attachment 241608



Any ideas on this one? I’m trying to find new foods for my new rescue.


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> Any ideas on this one? I’m trying to find new foods for my new rescue.


Looks like sedum album or something similar.
Should be safe IMO


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> Looks like sedum album or something similar.
> Should be safe IMO



I just looked it up! Thank you!!
This red color is called coral carpet.


----------



## Jacqui

How about this one? Edged in lime


----------



## Jacqui

Wish Yvonne lived closer, she could join us for lunch.... Olive Garden.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Jacqui! That's awfully pretty. I've seen the purple/white ones, but I've never see this color.



I have had them the last couple of years


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Any ideas on this one? I’m trying to find new foods for my new rescue.


I didn't respond because there is one species of sedum that is toxic, and I don't recognize them. Ask Iochroma.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> How about this one? Edged in lime
> View attachment 241665


That's so pretty! Does it bloom all summer?



Jacqui said:


> Wish Yvonne lived closer, she could join us for lunch.... Olive Garden.


Right now Olive Garden is having a commercial for lasagna. You can get cheese lasagna and then pick and choose what sauce you want on it and what toppings (chicken, meatballs, etc.).


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Right now Olive Garden is having a commercial for lasagna. You can get cheese lasagna and then pick and choose what sauce you want on it and what toppings (chicken, meatballs, etc.).



I am trying the salmon today.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> That's so pretty! Does it bloom all summer?
> 
> .



As long as I remember to water it.


----------



## bouaboua

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Noooo surely not.


That is what I thought too.....But Just wonder....


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> How about this one? Edged in lime
> View attachment 241665


Sure is pretty and not usual, at least to me.


----------



## bouaboua

Time to go to cook lunch......


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Time to go to cook lunch......



What's for lunch?


----------



## CarolM

bouaboua said:


> Time to go to cook lunch......


Over here it is bedtime. Lunch and supper is already over.


----------



## Jacqui

CarolM said:


> Over here it is bedtime. Lunch and supper is already over.



What did you have?


----------



## Bambam1989

Jacqui said:


> How about this one? Edged in lime
> View attachment 241665


I tried growing some from seed this year.. it was a huge flop


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> What did you have?


I like it when you have a day off from work. We miss your postings.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> What's for lunch?


Pen fried fish fillet and soy sauce winter gourd.

This "winter gourd" is not very popular in Western food but show up often in Chinese and Japanese food. Here are few picture of this "gourd"




This is at harvest.




Cut opened



Cut the thick skin off and in pieces......Ready to cook.


----------



## bouaboua

And use the whole gourd as an soup pot, like in below photos......Of cause.....Those are served mostly in restaurant


----------



## Jacqui

How fancy!


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> And use the whole gourd as an soup pot, like in below photos......Of cause.....Those are served mostly in restaurant
> 
> View attachment 241692
> View attachment 241693
> View attachment 241694
> View attachment 241695



Those are incredible!!


----------



## CarolM

Jacqui said:


> What did you have?


Rolls for lunch and again for supper.


----------



## CarolM

bouaboua said:


> And use the whole gourd as an soup pot, like in below photos......Of cause.....Those are served mostly in restaurant
> 
> View attachment 241692
> View attachment 241693
> View attachment 241694
> View attachment 241695


Works of art.


----------



## Yvonne G

I have a mercury vapor light over my side door. It is photo sensitive, it comes on at dusk and goes off at dawn. So last night I went out to turn off the water before going to bed and this is what was outside the door:




Then on the side of the house:




These are such cute little frogs. And that's as big as they get (about the size of a quarter). In the spring you see a few teeny tiny ones that have just grown out of the pollywog stage hopping around.

Speaking of frogs. . . we normally have so many baby toads on the ground in the spring that you have to watch where you place your feet as you're walking. This year I haven't see a single one. But I HAVE see a couple of baby bull frogs at the edge of the pond.


----------



## Jacqui

CarolM said:


> Rolls for lunch and again for supper.



As in just plain old bread rolls?


----------



## Jacqui

I haven't saw any baby roads or frogs this year. I hear the frogs. I have saw a couple of toads.


----------



## baldegale

hey guys! havent posted on here in awhile.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've never paid any attention to all those symbols across the top of the post section, so I'm going to have a look at them now. First, the square next to the emoji symbol. Ah, that one will insert an image. I'll give it a try:







Well, that was a bust.

The next one looks like it might be for a video?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4940054646017555





That one's a bust too.

Then there's the plus sign:
I like the strike through feature. Never knew it was there.

[ QUOTE ][ /QUOTE ]

Aw geez. Here all this time I've been typing the [ quote ] and come to find out I can get it on the plus sign!
And I learned about the spoiler already. That's a nice feature too. You can make a button to click to open stuff like what I put in my signature.


----------



## Yvonne G

baldegale said:


> hey guys! havent posted on here in awhile.


Well why the heck not?


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh. . . oh. . . oh . . . Looks like my video thingey up above worked after all, but the picture thingey didn't work.


----------



## baldegale

Yvonne G said:


> Well why the heck not?



life has been BUSY! in a good way though. i moved to ohio, got a girlfriend, and have been doing things non-stop. its a good feeling! but i miss my pets so much.


----------



## Yvonne G

baldegale said:


> life has been BUSY! in a good way though. i moved to ohio, got a girlfriend, and have been doing things non-stop. its a good feeling! but i miss my pets so much.


I hear ya. I couldn't do without my critters.


----------



## baldegale

Yvonne G said:


> I hear ya. I couldn't do without my critters.



i have a snake, a tort, n a beardie. tort n beardie stayed in tennessee with my folks and my snake is at my girlfriends house.. i need a pet! i wanted an axolotl but my room temps are too high. so i was thinking a fire belly toad but i dont know if my grandma would allow that. so im kinda stuck as to what i can get


----------



## Yvonne G

baldegale said:


> i have a snake, a tort, n a beardie. tort n beardie stayed in tennessee with my folks and my snake is at my girlfriends house.. i need a pet! i wanted an axolotl but my room temps are too high. so i was thinking a fire belly toad but i dont know if my grandma would allow that. so im kinda stuck as to what i can get


So you're staying with your Grandma? Ask her. She may surprise you.


----------



## baldegale

Yvonne G said:


> So you're staying with your Grandma? Ask her. She may surprise you.



yeah i am, and i dont know! she refused the snake because it creeped her out and a few days ago we saw a toad outside and she freeaked out


----------



## Jacqui

baldegale said:


> life has been BUSY! in a good way though. i moved to ohio, got a girlfriend, and have been doing things non-stop. its a good feeling! but i miss my pets so much.



As I recall last time you were here, you had a birthday and were thinking of moving to Grandma's.


----------



## CarolM

Jacqui said:


> As in just plain old bread rolls?


 Yip. Was very boring yesterday.


----------



## baldegale

Jacqui said:


> As I recall last time you were here, you had a birthday and were thinking of moving to Grandma's.



indeed! that was the last time i was here.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Yip. Was very boring yesterday.


What's wrong with bread? I LOVE BREAD!!!!! If it's fresh and I have cold butter, nothing better. I could make a meal outta' that too. But today I'm having a TV dinner. I have to defrost the little fridge and that dinner is in its freezer compartment. It's too stuck to the ice to know what it is yet, so it's a surprise lunch!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> What's wrong with bread? I LOVE BREAD!!!!! If it's fresh and I have cold butter, nothing better. I could make a meal outta' that too. But today I'm having a TV dinner. I have to defrost the little fridge and that dinner is in its freezer compartment. It's too stuck to the ice to know what it is yet, so it's a surprise lunch!


I love bread too. One of my downfalls.


----------



## Jacqui

Pizza Hut buffet for me. Feeling depressed. Jeff left at 6am.


----------



## Jacqui

I am not that big of fan of bread, but once I smother it in stuff like butter, it's not to bad.


----------



## Jacqui

It's funny, earlier we talked about toads. As I was entering my garage, in the walkway sat one. I told him, he had great timing.


----------



## Jacqui

I hadn't saw a hummingbird all year, but kept thinking I heard one. Yesterday, as we left for Jeff's appt, there it was on these hollyhocks. Sorry, no picture of the hummer.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Pizza Hut buffet for me. Feeling depressed. Jeff left at 6am.


It's nice you had days off from work while he was here.


----------



## Kristy1970

bouaboua said:


> Pen fried fish fillet and soy sauce winter gourd.
> 
> This "winter gourd" is not very popular in Western food but show up often in Chinese and Japanese food. Here are few picture of this "gourd"
> 
> View attachment 241688
> 
> 
> This is at harvest.
> 
> View attachment 241689
> 
> 
> Cut opened
> View attachment 241690
> 
> 
> Cut the thick skin off and in pieces......Ready to cook.
> 
> View attachment 241691



That looks amazing! Would it taste good shredded in a salad? One of my brother-in-laws is from Taiwan and taught me about many different foods, but never heard of this one. I’m in south Louisiana, West Baton Rouge, not far from Gulf of Mexico. It’s 88% Humidity now.. Daisy is loving it in outside enclosure. We got back from our trip and my daughter was taking care of her, I swear she grew a ton, going to weigh and measure her after soak and poo lol


----------



## Kristy1970

I think Allison spoiled her rotten, she is on summer break from LSU and was with her all day. She soaked her 2 times a day and we only ever had time for 1, she also said she ate a ton and pooped a ton. LOL


----------



## bouaboua

Kristy1970 said:


> That looks amazing! Would it taste good shredded in a salad? One of my brother-in-laws is from Taiwan and taught me about many different foods, but never heard of this one. I’m in south Louisiana, West Baton Rouge, not far from Gulf of Mexico. It’s 88% Humidity now.. Daisy is loving it in outside enclosure. We got back from our trip and my daughter was taking care of her, I swear she grew a ton, going to weigh and measure her after soak and poo lol


I'm not sure how it taste if shredded into salad. But I'm sure it will not taste bad. We always cook it, in many different ways. I'm also born and raised in Taiwan.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's nice you had days off from work while he was here.



I always take them off. Jeff won't see the Oncologist, if I am not there.


----------



## juli11

Good evening boys and girls [emoji57]


----------



## Bambam1989

juli11 said:


> Good evening boys and girls [emoji57]


Hello!


----------



## juli11

I’m back after a long time [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

juli11 said:


> Good evening boys and girls [emoji57]


Wow, Jules! Long time no see!!


----------



## juli11

Yes haha :-D very busy and I don’t like the „new“ app version of this forum.. but I thought I have to look what going on here


----------



## Bambam1989

juli11 said:


> I’m back after a long time [emoji23]


I hope you will flatter us with some updated photos of your amazing torts[emoji6]


----------



## juli11

Nothing special haha. I have a many eggs this year of Kinosternon Baurii and Cruentatum and I’ve got the first eggs of my Platemys platycephala group this year. I have 5 females 3 laid and two have an egg inside


----------



## juli11




----------



## juli11

Some pictures from the last weeks


----------



## Bambam1989

juli11 said:


> View attachment 241868
> View attachment 241869
> View attachment 241870
> View attachment 241871
> View attachment 241872
> View attachment 241873


You have such lovely torts/ turtles. I'm always amazed at how tiny and cute they can be when newly hatched.


----------



## juli11

Look at that


----------



## Bambam1989

juli11 said:


> View attachment 241880
> View attachment 241881
> 
> 
> Look at that


It's like that scene from Jurassic Park where the dino hatches out of the egg!


----------



## Jacqui

juli11 said:


> Good evening boys and girls [emoji57]



Hi!

Beginning to be old home week.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Evening TFO~ ~


----------



## Jacqui

Hi and good evening all! Almost time for my work week to begin. Wish it was time for my gun infection to be over.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Hi and good evening all! Almost time for my work week to begin. Wish it was time for my gun infection to be over.


Does this mean that you have an infected GUM? Have you seen a doctor?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Does this mean that you have an infected GUM? Have you seen a doctor?



Yes. Thursday with my dentist. Decided to see, if we could save the tooth, so working on the infection. Think the infection is winning. Shoulda just had the tooth pulled. Couldn't tell if the tooth was dying and thus caused the infection or something else caused it.


----------



## Yvonne G

I can't believe this weather. Friday it was 101F, yesterday 89F and today it's overcast and 66F. It's actually a bit on the cool side out there.


----------



## Jacqui

Happy Father's Day, even if your kids have four legs.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all! *waves*


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Monday ! ~~???


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Jacqui and Steven! It is indeed a good evening and a happy Monday!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yesterday someone brought me a pretty three toe box turtle female. It looks like a car had just barely clipped the side of her shell - there are some scuff marks and a tiny bit of a crack under her armpit. The worst part is her back foot. It's swollen, some of the nails are gone and it's scabby. After I soak her I'm going to try to do a little picking at it to see if there's pus under the scabs. 

Then I have two florida box turtles with swollen eyes. So I have to set them up in hospital tanks too. I think their habitat is too shady. With this on again off again warm weather/cold weather it's hard for them to warm up if their enclosure has no sun spots.

I'm also working on a rescued female russian with a respiratory infection.

Will it never end?


----------



## baldegale

since i cant have any slithery or reptile friends i have now gotten a fish tank


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday someone brought me a pretty three toe box turtle female. It looks like a car had just barely clipped the side of her shell - there are some scuff marks and a tiny bit of a crack under her armpit. The worst part is her back foot. It's swollen, some of the nails are gone and it's scabby. After I soak her I'm going to try to do a little picking at it to see if there's pus under the scabs.
> 
> Then I have two florida box turtles with swollen eyes. So I have to set them up in hospital tanks too. I think their habitat is too shady. With this on again off again warm weather/cold weather it's hard for them to warm up if their enclosure has no sun spots.
> 
> I'm also working on a rescued female russian with a respiratory infection.
> 
> Will it never end?


Aiyeee. How do you cope all the time having to care for sick torts. I didn't realise how many sick little ones you have to look after. I just thought that they were torts that people didn't want and or found on the side of the road. No wonder you are so good at looking after them.


----------



## CarolM

baldegale said:


> since i cant have any slithery or reptile friends i have now gotten a fish tank


Congratulations. Can i see a picture please.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Aiyeee. How do you cope all the time having to care for sick torts. I didn't realise how many sick little ones you have to look after. I just thought that they were torts that people didn't want and or found on the side of the road. No wonder you are so good at looking after them.


It's time consuming and sometimes I wish it would all go away.


----------



## baldegale

CarolM said:


> Congratulations. Can i see a picture please.




just a 10 gal! just got it setup now im working on balancing the pH and cycling. probably wont be another month before i put fish in.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening!

Steven, how long are you in the states for?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Evening!
> 
> Steven, how long are you in the states for?


Till the end of month.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It's time consuming and sometimes I wish it would all go away.


I can just imagine how it would be.


----------



## CarolM

baldegale said:


> View attachment 242345
> just a 10 gal! just got it setup now im working on balancing the pH and cycling. probably wont be another month before i put fish in.


That looks awesome. It will look very nice once the fish are in.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Rocket has been coughing and hacking for a few days so we went to a new vet this morning. Of course he never even sniffled while there, but they checked him out and I even had them do a heart worm test. Nothing serious found and the heart test was negative. got some pills to help clear up the coughing. What really surprised me was the cost, The total bill was less than $70. I had to drive 30 miles (but down here thats a hop, skip and a short jump) I've used the 2 vets closer but you can't walk in the door for less than $70. The good thing is Rocket should be OK.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Love finding these guys. Always a good day.


----------



## Kristy1970

ColaCarbonaria said:


> View attachment 242439
> 
> View attachment 242440
> 
> Love finding these guys. Always a good day.



What happened to the shell?


----------



## daniellenc

Turtulas-Len said:


> Rocket has been coughing and hacking for a few days so we went to a new vet this morning. Of course he never even sniffled while there, but they checked him out and I even had them do a heart worm test. Nothing serious found and the heart test was negative. got some pills to help clear up the coughing. What really surprised me was the cost, The total bill was less than $70. I had to drive 30 miles (but down here thats a hop, skip and a short jump) I've used the 2 vets closer but you can't walk in the door for less than $70. The good thing is Rocket should be OK.


What vet is this I can’t walk out of mine for under $200.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

daniellenc said:


> What vet is this I can’t walk out of mine for under $200.


Warsaw Animal Clinic, about 30 miles south of me For years when I had up to 7 dogs and 4 cats I used vets that made home visits. It was costly but very convenient. The first one only charged for one visit and would care for all that needed treatment. She moved out of state. The other one charges for each individual with a separate visit charge.This new one you don't need to make an appointment, just walk in any time between 7am and noon with the animal and they take you back quickly and don't charge an arm and a leg for the services.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Rocket has been coughing and hacking for a few days so we went to a new vet this morning. Of course he never even sniffled while there, but they checked him out and I even had them do a heart worm test. Nothing serious found and the heart test was negative. got some pills to help clear up the coughing. What really surprised me was the cost, The total bill was less than $70. I had to drive 30 miles (but down here thats a hop, skip and a short jump) I've used the 2 vets closer but you can't walk in the door for less than $70. The good thing is Rocket should be OK.


Maybe he just had a piece of grass stuck in his throat. Glad it turned out ok.



ColaCarbonaria said:


> View attachment 242439
> 
> View attachment 242440
> 
> Love finding these guys. Always a good day.


Oh the story he could tell!!!




Turtulas-Len said:


> Warsaw Animal Clinic, about 30 miles south of me For years when I had up to 7 dogs and 4 cats I used vets that made home visits. It was costly but very convenient. The first one only charged for one visit and would care for all that needed treatment. She moved out of state. The other one charges for each individual with a separate visit charge.This new one you don't need to make an appointment, just walk in any time between 7am and noon with the animal and they take you back quickly and don't charge an arm and a leg for the services.


My vet hasn't yet resorted to appointments either. Trouble is he's only dogs and cats. He also never wants to do brain surgery for a hang nail. He WILL do the more expensive stuff, but always give you the choice to make the decision.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe he just had a piece of grass stuck in his throat. Glad it turned out ok.
> 
> 
> Oh the story he could tell!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My vet hasn't yet resorted to appointments either. Trouble is he's only dogs and cats. He also never wants to do brain surgery for a hang nail. He WILL do the more expensive stuff, but always give you the choice to make the decision.


These vets do dogs and cats only also. Rocket and Seven are both special in their own ways. I was cooking some steaks on the grill a bit ago and Rocket brought me a hatchling box turtle unharmed in his mouth. He has never done that before he would alert me to where one is and wait for me to get it. i think it was a bribe for some of the steak he could smell cooking.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Kristy1970 said:


> What happened to the shell?



There’s no telling I found her in the middle of the street so car, dog, who knows but it’s obviously an old wound. But she was heavy and very spunky. When I got her to a safe spot she hauled carapace when I put her out.


Plastron was slightly concave but little tail. I assumed female. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> These vets do dogs and cats only also. Rocket and Seven are both special in their own ways. I was cooking some steaks on the grill a bit ago and Rocket brought me a hatchling box turtle unharmed in his mouth. He has never done that before he would alert me to where one is and wait for me to get it. i think it was a bribe for some of the steak he could smell cooking.


LOL! Misty brings me stuff to trade for food too. It's an endearing quality. Makes you realize just how smart they are.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> These vets do dogs and cats only also. Rocket and Seven are both special in their own ways. I was cooking some steaks on the grill a bit ago and Rocket brought me a hatchling box turtle unharmed in his mouth. He has never done that before he would alert me to where one is and wait for me to get it. i think it was a bribe for some of the steak he could smell cooking.



I would have given him the whole steak.


----------



## Jacqui

After days at almost 100, it is hard getting use to these low 70s days. Hard, but so refreshing.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!
> View attachment 242742



He’s so cute!!! Glad you have better temps! I shut down when it’s that hot!!


----------



## Momof4

I wonder how @smarch is doing?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I wonder how @smarch is doing?


You're right. We haven't heard from her in a heck of a long time. I'll use my secretive powers and get her email and see if I can contact her for us.


----------



## Yvonne G

Done!


----------



## smarch

Hey guys. You summoned me?
(The secret email powers warmed my heart to see that pop up)

How’ve y’all been?


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Hey guys. You summoned me?
> (The secret email powers warmed my heart to see that pop up)
> 
> How’ve y’all been?



*shocked*


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> He’s so cute!!! Glad you have better temps! I shut down when it’s that hot!!



Me too! Even with my fan, it's hot.


----------



## Jacqui

Anybody wanna join me for lunch at Pizza Hut? My treat


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Hey guys. You summoned me?
> (The secret email powers warmed my heart to see that pop up)
> 
> How’ve y’all been?



What we wanna know is, whatcha doing?


----------



## Bambam1989

Jacqui said:


> Anybody wanna join me for lunch at Pizza Hut? My treat


Pizza sounds delicious, but I gotta go grocery shopping[emoji24]


----------



## Jacqui

Bambam1989 said:


> Pizza sounds delicious, but I gotta go grocery shopping[emoji24]



So eat first, then shop. They say you buy less that way.


----------



## Jacqui

It's a buffet, so nice variety. And Yvonne no sick folks and no doing evil things to the food either


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> What we wanna know is, whatcha doing?



Got promoted at work back in September and went from working 6-2 to 2-10, the adjustment did NOT go well, I’m a morning person and working night literally killed me from the inside out over 9 months, I got burnt out I made silly mistakes like forgetting to print out a couple papers for my boss and he (who never really liked me anyway) finally found reason even if very minor, to let me go, so I’ve been job hunting the past week (well technically like past month, I was actively trying to leave my job before it left me because I was miserable from the hours). And been studying for my personal training certification since New Years and just passed my exam this morning and I’ve wanted this for 3 years now so this is awesome! 
I don’t remember the last time I was on here, I assume I’ve been here since I’ve been dating Pete because that was a year and 3 months and counting now. His 2 daughters love me, and I them, even if children are the most stressful thing I’ve ever dealt with, so much responsibility!! We’ve had talks about getting a place once the money is right. 
Franklin’s well, his 6th gotcha day is in 2 days. Got myself some pretty awesome large goldfish and a koi, the newest goldfish has a special eye and is still figuring out I’m the food giver but otherwise settled right in.


----------



## Bambam1989

Jacqui said:


> So eat first, then shop. They say you buy less that way.


Ok, early lunch it is then![emoji106] [emoji487]


----------



## Jacqui

Pete is the older guy, right?


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 242759



They grow up so fast!!!
Wasn’t he just born?!?! Is he a good baby?


----------



## Momof4

smarch said:


> Got promoted at work back in September and went from working 6-2 to 2-10, the adjustment did NOT go well, I’m a morning person and working night literally killed me from the inside out over 9 months, I got burnt out I made silly mistakes like forgetting to print out a couple papers for my boss and he (who never really liked me anyway) finally found reason even if very minor, to let me go, so I’ve been job hunting the past week (well technically like past month, I was actively trying to leave my job before it left me because I was miserable from the hours). And been studying for my personal training certification since New Years and just passed my exam this morning and I’ve wanted this for 3 years now so this is awesome!
> I don’t remember the last time I was on here, I assume I’ve been here since I’ve been dating Pete because that was a year and 3 months and counting now. His 2 daughters love me, and I them, even if children are the most stressful thing I’ve ever dealt with, so much responsibility!! We’ve had talks about getting a place once the money is right.
> Franklin’s well, his 6th gotcha day is in 2 days. Got myself some pretty awesome large goldfish and a koi, the newest goldfish has a special eye and is still figuring out I’m the food giver but otherwise settled right in.
> View attachment 242755
> 
> View attachment 242757
> 
> View attachment 242758



Thanks for the update!!! Do you have pics of your man you can share?
You have been pretty busy!!
How old are the kiddos? 
Good luck on the job hunt!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> It's a buffet, so nice variety. And Yvonne no sick folks and no doing evil things to the food either



I’m so hungry right now!!
I’m getting my hair done and it takes like two hours!! I’m gonna die of starvation!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 242759


Aw geeze! I love that face. He sure is cute.


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Got promoted at work back in September and went from working 6-2 to 2-10, the adjustment did NOT go well, I’m a morning person and working night literally killed me from the inside out over 9 months, I got burnt out I made silly mistakes like forgetting to print out a couple papers for my boss and he (who never really liked me anyway) finally found reason even if very minor, to let me go, so I’ve been job hunting the past week (well technically like past month, I was actively trying to leave my job before it left me because I was miserable from the hours). And been studying for my personal training certification since New Years and just passed my exam this morning and I’ve wanted this for 3 years now so this is awesome!
> I don’t remember the last time I was on here, I assume I’ve been here since I’ve been dating Pete because that was a year and 3 months and counting now. His 2 daughters love me, and I them, even if children are the most stressful thing I’ve ever dealt with, so much responsibility!! We’ve had talks about getting a place once the money is right.
> Franklin’s well, his 6th gotcha day is in 2 days. Got myself some pretty awesome large goldfish and a koi, the newest goldfish has a special eye and is still figuring out I’m the food giver but otherwise settled right in.
> View attachment 242755
> 
> View attachment 242757
> 
> View attachment 242758


Wow!! Thank you so much for the quick response! Sorry about your job, but this opens it up for you to be able to find a better one.

Glad to hear about Pete. How old are the kids?


----------



## Yvonne G

I had to look back at Sarah's old posts. She introduced Pete a whole year ago and here we are a year later and they're still together. Yea!


----------



## Jacqui

Kinda nice seeing the firework stands going up.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> They grow up so fast!!!
> Wasn’t he just born?!?! Is he a good baby?



He is pretty good, even though very spoiled child


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> Kinda nice seeing the firework stands going up.


They started opening up in May around here, Both Maryland and Virginia. and some are already having Close Out Sales.


----------



## Kristy1970

My granddaughter Isabella, loves to help her MiMi plant food for Daisy [emoji23]


----------



## Kristy1970

flower girl


----------



## Kristy1970

Kristy1970 said:


> View attachment 242824
> flower girl


----------



## Kristy1970

Needs alterations but her aunts wedding isn’t until November so may not be too big


----------



## Jacqui

She is cute!


----------



## Jacqui

Enjoying my hot Chai tea and car heater on this chilly, wet morning.


----------



## CarolM

Kristy1970 said:


> View attachment 242825
> View attachment 242826


That is a really beautiful dress. And your granddaughter I think is going to be breaking some hearts in the near future.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristy1970 said:


> View attachment 242823
> 
> My granddaughter Isabella, loves to help her MiMi plant food for Daisy [emoji23]


AW. . . I love the gardening attire!! What a cutie pie.



Kristy1970 said:


> View attachment 242824
> flower girl


Wow! I'll bet she felt VERY special. What a beautiful dress.



Kristy1970 said:


> Needs alterations but her aunts wedding isn’t until November so may not be too big


Hopefully she won't outgrow it in that time. They grow pretty quickly during the summer.



Jacqui said:


> Enjoying my hot Chai tea and car heater on this chilly, wet morning.


You have the strangest weather ever. From over 100F to chilly and wet???? (Cahi tea? Yuck)

Good morning everyone!! Today is supposed to be 106F, so I'm going to get out there early and get the animals taken care of so there's still a little time before it gets too hot, to run my weed line trimmer.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> I had to look back at Sarah's old posts. She introduced Pete a whole year ago and here we are a year later and they're still together. Yea!



Yup he’s the one. We had a rough patch right at our year anniversary and didn’t talk for a couple of weeks and I thought it was done, but we got through it, tough when you both have seasonal depression kicking in at the same time! I don’t date for the short term, this is literally the reason I’m with someone older than me, very few guys my own age are looking for long term anything.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Wow!! Thank you so much for the quick response! Sorry about your job, but this opens it up for you to be able to find a better one.
> 
> Glad to hear about Pete. How old are the kids?



That job had become a prison so it’s nice to be free, I just wish I had any source of income, job markets tough right now with college just getting out. 

2 lovely little girls, 7 and 10. The older one often scares me with how smart she is, but she loves me and talks my ear off when we see each other so I’ll take that as a plus before she hits her teen years and hates everyone.


----------



## Kristy1970

Isabella watering our garden..... LOL ... most of it is for Daisy.


----------



## Kristy1970

Apply at Blue Cross in your state, so many departments and opportunities, I can give you a reference


----------



## Jacqui

Evening and happy hump day for some of us!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> She is cute!


Agree! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Evening and happy hump day for some of us!


Good evening my Lady~~Up to the hump.....


----------



## Jacqui

Goooood morning!


----------



## Kristy1970

Good morning... it’s 8:30 am here in south Louisiana and already a hot 82 with 90% humidity


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristy1970 said:


> Good morning... it’s 8:30 am here in south Louisiana and already a hot 82 with 90% humidity


Hot here too, but thankfully no humidity! I have my evaporative cooler turned on already this a.m. Supposed to only get up to about 98F today. They had figured wrongly that the next few days would all be over 100F. I'm so glad I don't live in Arizona!!!!! @Grandpa Turtle 144 what's the weather like in your neck o the woods?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Don't you wish you could find these in your yard or on your roof during the summer months.

If they drop them they never come down to get them


----------



## Jacqui

Evening! Once more had lots of rain all day long.


----------



## bouaboua

Our weekend will be hot again like last weekend close to 100's here in San Jose CA. We can use some rain here. couple big wildfire are going pretty crazy in CA. We need cooler weather and higher humidity ~~Soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Don't you wish you could find these in your yard or on your roof during the summer months.
> View attachment 243150
> If they drop them they never come down to get them


They 're feeding the box turtles!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> They 're feeding the box turtles!


Not this one, it's feeding a fig tree.


----------



## Jacqui

It's Friday!! I see sweating from the heat and yardwork in my future.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> Hot here too, but thankfully no humidity! I have my evaporative cooler turned on already this a.m. Supposed to only get up to about 98F today. They had figured wrongly that the next few days would all be over 100F. I'm so glad I don't live in Arizona!!!!! @Grandpa Turtle 144 what's the weather like in your neck o the woods?



It’s 110 degrees today ! But I’m still working in the yard . And the torts love the garden hose ! [emoji217]


----------



## Momof4

I don’t work in the heat! I’m a big baby!


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It’s 110 degrees today ! But I’m still working in the yard . And the torts love the garden hose ! [emoji217]


That's too dang hot for me! I'll stay inside in the cool air, thank you.


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It’s 110 degrees today ! But I’m still working in the yard . And the torts love the garden hose ! [emoji217]



Too hot


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Yvonne G

M-m-m . . . That hits the spot!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> M-m-m . . . That hits the spot!!



Do you actually drink Coke?


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening all!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Today there is a Diet Coke with Yvonne's name in it. Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Do you actually drink Coke?


That used to be ALL I drank. But then two separate kidney stone incidents convinced me I should be drinking more water. So now all I drink is water or green tea.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jacqui said:


> Goooood morning!



So Jacqui....how do you like your two new Sulcatas? It was nice to meet John, but of course he was in a hurry.


----------



## Yvonne G

John? Maybe Jeff?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie18fan said:


> So Jacqui....how do you like your two new Sulcatas? It was nice to meet John, but of course he was in a hurry.



MAGGIE!!!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie18fan said:


> So Jacqui....how do you like your two new Sulcatas? It was nice to meet John, but of course he was in a hurry.



They are both handsome and eat like piggies. Lol


----------



## Momof4

maggie18fan said:


> So Jacqui....how do you like your two new Sulcatas? It was nice to meet John, but of course he was in a hurry.



Hi Maggie!! 
How have you been?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jacqui said:


> MAGGIE!!!




HI!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Momof4 said:


> Hi Maggie!!
> How have you been?



Actually, not so good. I have a disease paralyzing my stomach muscles, so it can't digest or push chewed food into my intestines. But I'm still me and sometimes I can even get out and work in my yard which is in awful shape.I am still driving an getting speeding tickets


----------



## Jacqui

maggie18fan said:


> HI!!



I am so glad you came back!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning TFO!


----------



## Jacqui

Had some really heavy rains and strong winds last night


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening!


----------



## bouaboua

maggie18fan said:


> HI!!


Hello Maggie! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good evening!
> 
> View attachment 243751


Good Morning! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Good Morning! ! ! !



Are you overseas now?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Are you overseas now?


Yes. I am.


----------



## Yvonne G

My tortoise partner, William, was here this past week-end. He comes up from San Diego about every three months and helps with heavy chores that I'm not able to take care of anymore. Then when he goes home, he takes any baby tortoises that have hatched. Wouldn't you just know it? There was only one baby for him to take home - Lucky, a teeny, tiny baby that hatched from a clutch that had been sitting in the incubator for 6 months:




So, here we are, three days AFTER William has gone home and this is what I see in the incubator this a.m.:




Ignore the exploded egg. That clutch has been cooking since last November. But the new baby has only been cooking for three months. I wish I could figure out why some of them take so long and others don't.


----------



## Jacqui

Double darn, just took the chain off my saw.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 244179
> Good morning!


Please respond to the email regarding your *Ship To* address from [email protected] some little ones are excited to join your herd.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning folks!


----------



## Jacqui

Waiting for my neighbor to finish shopping.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Waiting for my neighbor to finish shopping.
> View attachment 244565



I’ve been so in love with Chihuahua’s lately!! I have always had big dogs but I think one day I may just get one! 
I mean 10 yrs from now.


----------



## Melis

Jacqui said:


> Waiting for my neighbor to finish shopping.
> View attachment 244565


What a cutie!


----------



## Jacqui

...sigh.... waiting on a box....


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> ...sigh.... waiting on a box....



Something special?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Something special?



Some hatchlings from Yvonne via Will.


----------



## Jacqui

Done with the Dentist, but he couldn't find a dental reason for my swollen gland.


----------



## Yvonne G

You've been so cryptic lateley Little bits of info, just leaving us wanting to know more of the story! For example:




Jacqui said:


> ...sigh.... waiting on a box....


Yeah? So? I picture you sitting in front of a kangaroo with boxing gloves and he refuses to box with you.



Jacqui said:


> Some hatchlings from Yvonne via Will.


So, where are the pictures of the new additions?



Jacqui said:


> Done with the Dentist, but he couldn't find a dental reason for my swollen gland.


Did we know about the swollen gland previously? Are you ok? in pain? able to go to work? More of the story, please!


----------



## Kristy1970

Sigh! So much to do and so little time! If I have to finish everything before I’m dead, I’ll live forever.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Some hatchlings from Yvonne via Will.



I knew it!! How cool!!


----------



## Jacqui

Kristy1970 said:


> Sigh! So much to do and so little time! If I have to finish everything before I’m dead, I’ll live forever.



Lol me too! Instead I get more behind.


----------



## Jacqui

Hmmm boxing with a kangaroo...


----------



## Maggie3fan

I saw Mike Rowe box a kangaroo once. At one part of the story it looked like Mike was gonna win. Then the 'roo kicked Mike right on his package. He went down like a sack of cement, and the last thing Mike saw was little birds flyin a circle round his head


----------



## Kristy1970

maggie18fan said:


> I saw Mike Rowe box a kangaroo once. At one part of the story it looked like Mike was gonna win. Then the 'roo kicked Mike right on his package. He went down like a sack of cement, and the last thing Mike saw was little birds flyin a circle round his head



LMAO!!! My husband tells people Mike Rowe ain’t got nothing on me! I get so dirty doing the smallest things, like Pig Pen [emoji23]


----------



## Jacqui

I have no idea who Mike Rowe is.


----------



## Kristy1970

Dirty Jobs, and he is the narrator on deadliest catch and shark week and tons of other stuff lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Mike Rowe:


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

And I think he’s like a trained opera singer or something.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening! Sure was foggy this morning.


----------



## Kristy1970

Mike Rowe is a hottie, [emoji17], wish I was single, sinful and hot [emoji23][emoji50][emoji847]


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Did I show you what tried crossing the road in front of me the other day?


----------



## bouaboua

Happy wekend.~


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Happy wekend.~



*waves*


----------



## Jacqui

Took some bacon that was on sale to my kids' house. Had planned to just leave it on the porch, but my oldest was outside. I got to spend a little time with him and view his garden. Time with him is rare.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristy1970 said:


> Mike Rowe is a hottie, [emoji17], wish I was single, sinful and hot [emoji23][emoji50][emoji847]


My sister thinks he's hot too. Personally, I don't see it.


----------



## Kristy1970

Jacqui said:


> Did I show you what tried crossing the road in front of me the other day?
> View attachment 245161



What kind?


----------



## Kristy1970

My soon to be son in law saw a red ear slider in middle of HWY by my house so he puts it in his trunk and brings it to me! I said go put it in the pond closest to my house because 2 have showed up at my house recently and I carried them back in a bucket to pond. He said well why don’t you just keep it in the backyard and it can swim in your pool. I had to walk away. He stood there, I said, I’m not commenting, bring it to the pond!!!


----------



## Kristy1970

My granddaughter likes bugs and everything gross lol .. it’s a walking stick that was in my pool.


----------



## Kristy1970

I’m thinking she will be the one to care for Daisy when I’m gone. She loves Daisy and she FaceTimes me every night and I have to show her Daisy so she can tell her goodnight lol. She will be 5 Tuesday


----------



## bouaboua

Look....What my wife have for dinner when I'm travel~~


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## Yvonne G

I'm sorry, Steven, but none of that looks appetising to me. And, I had NO IDEA that a clam's foot was that long!!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I'm sorry, Steven, but none of that looks appetising to me. And, I had NO IDEA that a clam's foot was that long!!!!!


Hahaha~~

This Geoduck clam, One of the most sought after delicacy in Asia. Specially freshly harvested in the morning。


----------



## Jacqui

Kristy1970 said:


> What kind?



Snapper


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 245269
> 
> 
> Look....What my wife have for dinner when I'm travel~~



Really strange looking.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning! Guess my clothes once more will be wet before I get to bed this morning, not sweat this time, but rain.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

We could use some rain, supposed to get some later today when a cold front moves through.


----------



## Momof4

Yes, rain sounds so good right about now! It’s so dry around here!


----------



## Momof4

Do torts like to have the entrance to a burrow face a certain direction? Maybe east? I want to start one.


----------



## jaizei

i found out about cucumber Sprite today; idk how it isnt in America.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Did I show you what tried crossing the road in front of me the other day?
> View attachment 245161


It's a beautiful snapping turtle ! Look at this beautiful snapping turtle I seen in the Brownsville zoo! Just amazing animals!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Do torts like to have the entrance to a burrow face a certain direction? Maybe east? I want to start one.



Four here face south and one north.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Hahaha~~
> 
> This Geoduck clam, One of the most sought after delicacy in Asia. Specially freshly harvested in the morning。


Mike Rowe did a segment on harvesting those clams on his program "Dirty Jobs."


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> i found out about cucumber Sprite today; idk how it isnt in America.


You always know the wierdest flavors. I've not heard of that one


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> It's a beautiful snapping turtle ! Look at this beautiful snapping turtle I seen in the Brownsville zoo! Just amazing animals!
> View attachment 245450


Hey Mike! Where the heck ya been?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Momof4 said:


> Do torts like to have the entrance to a burrow face a certain direction? Maybe east? I want to start one.


Never thought about that. I've only had 2 sulcatas dig burrows, Walker dug one years ago facing west and Toad dug hers facing north. They were both started in shaded areas. Yesterday when The 3 females came back her after being gone for 2 years, after a little wandering around Toad headed for the burrow that Walker dug but was taken over by the females before they left and she has been opening it back up. She is like on a mission throwing dirt everywhere and hasn't left that area since she got back,


----------



## mike taylor

You know around . I check in from time to time to say hi . It's been slow in here lately . I've been staying busy with my red neck shenanigans. Sold my custom truck and got a mud toy . So been flinging it around in the mud.


----------



## mike taylor

You know me ,I'm always busy with something. Just went to see Kelly and his awesome mom Janet . Their place is just awesome . I love it out there . I may just have to sell off this old House I love so much and move down there . I took some college classes on business management . So now it's on to the next phase . Try to run my own company . I have a group of businesses that love my work I do with this company . So they said they'd follow me to my next phase . Hopefully soon that will pan out . It's a big jump from having a good check every week to ..... Hey,I have money I just have to wait 30 days till that po clears .lol


----------



## Jacqui

Wow Mike posted!


----------



## mike taylor

Wow! I did ! No body told me !


----------



## mike taylor

You missed me didn't you Jax ?


----------



## mike taylor

I'm going to be a pop pop again ! New baby boy due in October . I got to name him . Jaxon Michael Taylor. Awesome name !


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> You missed me didn't you Jax ?



Yes indeedy.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Three hours until the weekend starts! (Some of us get so excited about yardwork)


----------



## mike taylor

On my way to work . Have a nice day .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> On my way to work . Have a nice day .



Off work, week's shopping done, weekend begins!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> On my way to work . Have a nice day .



Have fun.


----------



## mike taylor

Always do ! If you can't have fun working why go ? LoL


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Always do ! If you can't have fun working why go ? LoL


Um, the money?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Um, the money?



That too!


----------



## Jacqui

*feeling anoyed* Why is it, no food place serves "real food" before 11? I don't like breakfast food. *grumble grumble*


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Um, the money?


Money doesn't mean anything if you're not happy.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Money doesn't mean anything if you're not happy.



But then you can buy things to make you happy.


----------



## mike taylor

The job ain't the only way to make money. I make just as much money playing with cars as working all week.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> *feeling anoyed* Why is it, no food place serves "real food" before 11? I don't like breakfast food. *grumble grumble*



Cracker Barrel was a fail.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> *feeling anoyed* Why is it, no food place serves "real food" before 11? I don't like breakfast food. *grumble grumble*


 
Thats why i dont go to states without a Whataburger


----------



## Peliroja32

Jacqui said:


> *feeling anoyed* Why is it, no food place serves "real food" before 11? I don't like breakfast food. *grumble grumble*


I know right! Expecially fast food breakfast stuff


----------



## Peliroja32

Peliroja32 said:


> I know right! Expecially fast food breakfast stuff


Waffle house. About the only place i think does serve normal food anytime


----------



## Kristy1970

IHOP serves all food 24/7


----------



## Kristy1970

Got chicken fried steak and mashed potatoes with gravy, a salad and a side pancake LOL


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Thats why i dont go to states without a Whataburger



So you are not gonna visit me, huh?


----------



## Jacqui

Peliroja32 said:


> Waffle house. About the only place i think does serve normal food anytime



None here


----------



## Jacqui

Kristy1970 said:


> IHOP serves all food 24/7



Not sure we have any of those left any more. Plus wasn't impressed last time.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> So you are not gonna visit me, huh?



It'll have to be during one of my fast food fasts


----------



## jaizei

Im so used to the idea of breakfast tacos, the idea that there are places without them just seems wrong.


----------



## jaizei

I also recently learned that oatmeal is a type of porridge. idk if i ever thought about porridge much or what i thought it was but I wouldve said i had never eaten it until now.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Im so used to the idea of breakfast tacos, the idea that there are places without them just seems wrong.



Tacos or burrito?


----------



## Kristy1970

Do sulcatas eat oatmeal [emoji15]... seriously... my husband makes home made oatmeal pecan cookies, just wandering ic they eat oatmeal grain


----------



## MPRC

I think I need a bigger tub.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I also recently learned that oatmeal is a type of porridge. idk if i ever thought about porridge much or what i thought it was but I wouldve said i had never eaten it until now.



Cameron, you are a strange, strange person!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I also recently learned that oatmeal is a type of porridge. idk if i ever thought about porridge much or what i thought it was but I wouldve said i had never eaten it until now.



Me too.


----------



## Jacqui

Hey Ken, whatcha been up to?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Cameron, you are a strange, strange person!



That's why we love him.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all!


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening!


----------



## Jacqui

Hi! *waves* I am suppose to be sleeping, but instead my neighbor is having me play taxi. Would have been nice to know her plans yesterday, so I could have done things differently. Not sure how I am going to make it tonight at work (more the hour and a half drive home) with four hours sleep.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Hi! *waves* I am suppose to be sleeping, but instead my neighbor is having me play taxi. Would have been nice to know her plans yesterday, so I could have done things differently. Not sure how I am going to make it tonight at work (more the hour and a half drive home) with four hours sleep.



Be careful on your drive home.


----------



## Jacqui

Hot chocolate day.... oil change.


----------



## Kristy1970

Back to work today, was on stay-vacation since Wednesday last week, had family over. I don’t feel like working [emoji30]


----------



## Momof4

Good morning. We will be at least 100 the next few days. My cherry tomato plant is not liking it! I moved it twice and now it’s in full shade. I water it 2x a day I wonder if that’s too much?
Can you trim the plant? It has a few heavy branches.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning. We will be at least 100 the next few days. My cherry tomato plant is not liking it! I moved it twice and now it’s in full shade. I water it 2x a day I wonder if that’s too much?
> Can you trim the plant? It has a few heavy branches.


A couple years ago my S-I-L bought one of those upside-down hangers for tomato plants. It worked great!

Tomato plants are supposed to be staked. They make those round wire cages for them because of the heavy branches. I wouldn't cut them off because then you're limiting your yield.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> A couple years ago my S-I-L bought one of those upside-down hangers for tomato plants. It worked great!
> 
> Tomato plants are supposed to be staked. They make those round wire cages for them because of the heavy branches. I wouldn't cut them off because then you're limiting your yield.



I have a wire cage but it quickly outgrew it. I’m using two chairs to holding up the branch.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, the small tomatoes are the worst. Tiny tomatoes but huge plants!

Next time you plant tomatoes take a 5 gallon bucket with the lid. Make 4 tiny holes on the sides at the bottom of the bucket, at north, south, east and west, and put wire through the holes. This will be what you use to hang the bucket (upside down), so make the wire length accordingly. Drill a hole about 2" in the center of the bottom of the bucket (this will be for watering) Cut a hole in the lid about 3" diameter and drill small holes all around the top edge of the bucket. Fill the bucket with potting soil. Plant your tomato plant in the dirt then gently feed it through the hole in the lid and pack the lid on tightly. Hang the bucket upside down. No more need to stake because gravity takes care of the plant.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Hot chocolate day.... oil change.


Cold beer day.......Yard work!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Now Goldfish Crackers might be unsafe to eat? “Ritz and Goldfish crackers among the growing list of related food recalls for possible salmonella contamination” I’ve always thought of goldfish more a carp fish not a fish from the salmon family … sarcastically speaking …


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Now Goldfish Crackers might be unsafe to eat? “Ritz and Goldfish crackers among the growing list of related food recalls for possible salmonella contamination” I’ve always thought of goldfish more a carp fish not a fish from the salmon family … sarcastically speaking …



Somethin' fishy about that


----------



## Jacqui

Yesterday, when I took my car in for it's oil change, they said I needed new wipers. I pretty much use them every morning for the dew, so I knew they weren't streaking. This morning guess what... streaks. Seems like this always happens.


----------



## Jacqui

It's the start of my weekend and guess what.... rain! Golly geez, who woulda guessed that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> rain? Golly geez, who woulda guessed that.



Here in the Pacific Northwest we’re having a heat wave with (f) temps up to 100°’s daily. No rain in sight for us either. Lots of yellow/brown yards.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lots of dead plants at Maggie's house. Our park has lost water 6 times in the past 2 months, so we're on restrictions. I sneakily water
my yards at night, I got tired of seeing my plants die. But I got mad yesterday, so I pulled my car onto the grass under a shade tree and washed it. It goes to the shop August 20th to fix all the damage done by a guy who assaulted me then beat my car with a stick and handsful of rocks. $3400 worth of damage. It's so danged hot in Corvallis the Sulcatas refuse to leave Bob's shed. A shed with a tin roof. They have a fan in there but still! I have an Ornate box turtle who's trying to die on me, but I think it's just old age. I'm doing the carrot soaks and when she tries to bite me I shove a part of nightcrawler in her mouth; she looks somewhat better this morning. But she is the oldest boxie that I have. I've missed all of you,nice to see Mike posting. Hi all, things here are ok, but I'm sick a lot and there's no sitting at a half working computer. but I'll be alright sooner or later. I'll post when I can. I'd sure like to post some pix I took for ya'all but the computer won't cooperate. So frustrating!!!
New member my a**


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie18fan said:


> New member my a**


I’m here in Salem now, and the city said even/odd days for a while. It’s just bone dry here too.


----------



## Bambam1989

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here in the Pacific Northwest we’re having a heat wave with (f) temps up to 100°’s daily. No rain in sight for us either. Lots of yellow/brown yards.


Yep, mine feels pretty crispy when I walk on it.


----------



## Jacqui

Had a day of no rain and cool temps (80s), so got some yardwork done. Raining coming in later today.


----------



## Jacqui

Bambam1989 said:


> Yep, mine feels pretty crispy when I walk on it.


----------



## MPRC

Got a new 600lb "planter" for the corner of my property. I will need cactus propagation tips.


----------



## NewTortEnthusiast

Cacti need high-drainage soil, like sand or a mix of sand and dirt. Do you have pads of the type of cactus you want to grow? Or do you have a plant you can just plop in there? If you plan on having multiple cacti in the "planter", space them out evenly.


----------



## MPRC

NewTortEnthusiast said:


> Cacti need high-drainage soil, like sand or a mix of sand and dirt. Do you have pads of the type of cactus you want to grow? Or do you have a plant you can just plop in there? If you plan on having multiple cacti in the "planter", space them out evenly.


Planning this all from scratch. I'm going to have to measure the hole, buy some soil, find some pads....


----------



## Momof4

MPRC said:


> Got a new 600lb "planter" for the corner of my property. I will need cactus propagation tips.
> View attachment 246477



So cool!!! Please share updates!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning! No rain so far today.


----------



## Kristy1970

Good morning! Finally got rain yesterday afternoon. It’s been 3 weeks of nothing but high 90s. My grass was crunchy [emoji43]. My plants were all droopy and burnt from hot sun and no clouds, even though I watered them almost every day at dark. I bet they perk up today. It’s cloudy now so hopefully we will get showers for the next few days to saturate the ground!


----------



## Maggie3fan

MPRC said:


> Planning this all from scratch. I'm going to have to measure the hole, buy some soil, find some pads....



I have cactus, and you are welcome to come and get some pads or I can give you several California Golden Barrels planted in small pots but are too big for them. They need more room and I am too weak to try and replant them. I have some pads that have bloomed and are ready to separate from the main plant. Unfortunately, I have no license plate and am too sick to drive my IROC down to you. I am not contagious and don't do much, so call and you are welcome to come any day...
If you want.


----------



## MPRC

maggie18fan said:


> I have cactus, and you are welcome to come and get some pads or I can give you several California Golden Barrels planted in small pots but are too big for them. They need more room and I am too weak to try and replant them. I have some pads that have bloomed and are ready to separate from the main plant. Unfortunately, I have no license plate and am too sick to drive my IROC down to you. I am not contagious and don't do much, so call and you are welcome to come any day...
> If you want.


 
I'll take you up on that. I can't commit 100% but I think I will be up there on the 4th-ish. If you need a little help re-potting some things you want to keep see if you can round up some pots and I can try to help. I'll just need a supervisor since I'm a plant murderer. I'll let you know when I know more!


----------



## MPRC

I was thinking I might need "mix 3" and I was wondering if I should add sand as well? what ratio? Oregon is wet a lot of the year and I don't want to drown them. 
https://rexius.com/collections/residential


----------



## Maggie3fan

use good potting soil, I like Super Soil. It doesn't have additives. I'd put half soil and half clean sand. I have lots of pots and lots of plants, don't want to replant any of them, thanks anyway....***-***-****. I am asking the Forum as a whole to not call me, remember I am a sick and semi hostile old lady. My number is for one person only. I'd send it to her privately but my computer is only half working. Sorry to be so direct


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jacqui said:


> Me too.




The best are steel-cut oats, butter, sugar and cinnamon make a delicious breakfast...


----------



## MPRC

maggie18fan said:


> use good potting soil, I like Super Soil. It doesn't have additives. I'd put half soil and half clean sand. I have lots of pots and lots of plants, don't want to replant any of them, thanks anyway..




I saved your number so maybe @Yvonne G can edit it out if your half working computer wont allow it.


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Monday.

Weather is very nice at home here. Between 65 and 85. No complain at all. And about start to working on my small succulent garden this week.


----------



## Jacqui

Hi! *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! No rain expected and temps are going to be a bit hotter today, but only upper 80s. It's my weekend. Jungle here I come.


----------



## Momof4

We are still in the 90’s with humidity. There’s so much I want to do in the pens but I just can’t handle the heat.
I bought 3 big bags of peat moss to mix in with my crappy dirt. I can’t even grow clover and dandelions. 
My husband has been in China about 4 weeks and I’m so ready for him to come home. He was home for about a week and had to return.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> We are still in the 90’s with humidity. There’s so much I want to do in the pens but I just can’t handle the heat.
> I bought 3 big bags of peat moss to mix in with my crappy dirt. I can’t even grow clover and dandelions.
> My husband has been in China about 4 weeks and I’m so ready for him to come home. He was home for about a week and had to return.


I hear ya on the heat! I go out about 8a and take care of the animals, then Misty and I come back inside and vegetate. The grass is too long, I have a lot of branches to cut up and put away. . . but it's just too damned hot to work outside much past 9 or 10a.

I always liked my time alone, when hubby was gone, so I kinda' don't understand that part of your post. He was messy, pushy, opinionated, bossy. . . I could go on. I wasn't meant to live with another person. I do so enjoy my alone time.


----------



## Jacqui

Lunch anybody?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> We are still in the 90’s with humidity. There’s so much I want to do in the pens but I just can’t handle the heat.
> I bought 3 big bags of peat moss to mix in with my crappy dirt. I can’t even grow clover and dandelions.
> My husband has been in China about 4 weeks and I’m so ready for him to come home. He was home for about a week and had to return.



I am ready for Jeff, too. Of course, even less gets done when he is home.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I hear ya on the heat! I go out about 8a and take care of the animals, then Misty and I come back inside and vegetate. The grass is too long, I have a lot of branches to cut up and put away. . . but it's just too damned hot to work outside much past 9 or 10a.
> 
> I always liked my time alone, when hubby was gone, so I kinda' don't understand that part of your post. He was messy, pushy, opinionated, bossy. . . I could go on. I wasn't meant to live with another person. I do so enjoy my alone time.



I prefer the early hours too, but there is just too much drew to cut grass, ect..,


----------



## Jacqui

Coming in to town, I had to stop and let a doe and her fawn cross the road in front of me.


----------



## Maggie3fan

MPRC said:


> I saved your number so maybe @Yvonne G can edit it out if your half working computer wont allow it.



I can meet you halfway if you want. That won't be a problem now. Just figure it out and let me know. I do have pads for your animals, I offered the Golden barrel cactus for you to have more to care for and decoration...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jacqui said:


> Lunch anybody?
> View attachment 246900



Oh man, makes my mouth water


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Lunch anybody?
> View attachment 246900


Me, Me, Me, Me, ME, ME, Meeeeeeeeeee~~


----------



## bouaboua

My wife and I are so looking forward to our trip tomorrow.........

Hooray! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> My wife and I are so looking forward to our trip tomorrow.........
> 
> Hooray! ! ! ! ! ! !



Okay, details!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning TFO!


----------



## Jacqui

Have my new riding mower working. The old one is still in the shop waiting for a part to come in. Mowed last night til I ran out of gas. The mower ran out of gas, not me. Slow going when the grass US as tall as the mower. 

Also got the chain back on my saw, so I can injure a tree or two big time today.


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> My wife and I are so looking forward to our trip tomorrow.........
> 
> Hooray! ! ! ! ! ! !



Yes, details please!! Yvonne ‘s?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Okay, details!






Momof4 said:


> Yes, details please!! Yvonne ‘s?



Yes. My wife and I will go see Yvonne this afternoon and have dinner together. Then tomorrow, all three of us will drive down to Ojai CA to visit Turtles Conservancy. Excited ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Yes. My wife and I will go see Yvonne this afternoon and have dinner together. Then tomorrow, all three of us will drive down to Ojai CA to visit Turtles Conservancy. Excited ! ! ! ! ! ! !



Wow!! That is awesome!! 
Have fun you guys!!! 
Yvonne breathe deep, everything will be fine[emoji8]


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> Wow!! That is awesome!!
> Have fun you guys!!!
> Yvonne breathe deep, everything will be fine[emoji8]


HAHAHAHA. 

I will try to be extra careful with my driving.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Wow!! That is awesome!!
> Have fun you guys!!!
> Yvonne breathe deep, everything will be fine[emoji8]


LOL. You know me so well. I haven't had a good night sleep since I agreed to go.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> HAHAHAHA.
> 
> I will try to be extra careful with my driving.



Lol it's not your driving. Have fun, meanwhile this green with envy person heads back out to yardwork.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Lol it's not your driving. Have fun, meanwhile this green with envy person heads back out to yardwork.


Enjoy your yard work.. this pink person say!


----------



## Jacqui

I am having breakfast with Jeff.


----------



## Jacqui

It's raining again.


----------



## bouaboua

Happy weekend TFO.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jacqui said:


> I am having breakfast with Jeff.



OMG!!! I thought his name was John, I'm embarassed


----------



## Maggie3fan

bouaboua said:


> Happy weekend TFO.



Hey, how was your trip with my sister???


----------



## bouaboua

maggie18fan said:


> Hey, how was your trip with my sister???


Always great and lovely to have Yvonne around.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie18fan said:


> OMG!!! I thought his name was John, I'm embarassed



It's okay


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie18fan said:


> Hey, how was your trip with my sister???



You noticed he told us too late for me to jump on a plane and sneak into the backseat of his car, so I could go too.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria




----------



## Momof4

You guys know we are nosy!!
Did Yvonne survive?
Where are the pics!?!?!


----------



## Bambam1989

ColaCarbonaria said:


> View attachment 247342


What a lovely stapelia gigantea (starfish plant). My mom used to have one, kinda stinky blooms though. Did you know that they are native to Africa and the smelly blooms are to attract blowflies which are their pollinators?


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Bambam1989 said:


> What a lovely stapelia gigantea (starfish plant). My mom used to have one, kinda stinky blooms though. Did you know that they are native to Africa and the smelly blooms are to attract blowflies which are their pollinators?



Thank you. I did not but very cool thank you. We call it th Carrion plant. (For obvious reasons


----------



## Jacqui

ColaCarbonaria said:


> View attachment 247342



Wow, that's neat.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening folks! It's my hump day at work.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> You noticed he told us too late for me to jump on a plane and sneak into the backseat of his car, so I could go too.


I will make sure you are in the backseat of my car next time when we go.


----------



## bouaboua

ColaCarbonaria said:


> View attachment 247342


WOW! ! ! ! !


----------



## Maggie3fan

ColaCarbonaria said:


> View attachment 247342




So beautiful


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jacqui said:


> It's raining again.



I'm doing a rain dance for us. Will be in the high 90's all week. Its freakin killing me


----------



## Jacqui

maggie18fan said:


> I'm doing a rain dance for us. Will be in the high 90's all week. Its freakin killing me



Maggie the dance sorta worked. We have rain again this morning and most likely again tonight. Sorry you didn't get it in your area. Only mid 80s for the temps.


----------



## Jacqui

Merry Monday everybody!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jacqui said:


> Maggie the dance sorta worked. We have rain again this morning and most likely again tonight. Sorry you didn't get it in your area. Only mid 80s for the temps.



well, I guess Mother Nature dosen't the way I dance... we will be in the high 90's all week. The manager of my park says we are out of water again, for the 6th time since June and the water will be off for several daze.


----------



## Momof4

maggie18fan said:


> well, I guess Mother Nature dosen't the way I dance... we will be in the high 90's all week. The manager of my park says we are out of water again, for the 6th time since June and the water will be off for several daze.



Oh, that’s not good. 
We’ll be close to 100 if not higher this week. I’m ready for our Ca winters.


----------



## Momof4

How come we don’t have any updates on your trip?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> How come we don’t have any updates on your trip?


Who, me? I made a whole thread about it:

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/turtle-conservancy-picture-heavy.168348/


----------



## mike taylor

Hello everyone ! I'm back! LoL I see my buddy Maggie is back also ! Ken is making a comeback ! Man I got to post more often .


----------



## bouaboua

Hi Mike~~


----------



## Jacqui

maggie18fan said:


> well, I guess Mother Nature dosen't the way I dance... we will be in the high 90's all week. The manager of my park says we are out of water again, for the 6th time since June and the water will be off for several daze.



So do they then bring in bottled water for you? Discount the lot rent?

Guess you don't want to know it's raining again, huh?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Hello everyone ! I'm back! LoL I see my buddy Maggie is back also ! Ken is making a comeback ! Man I got to post more often .



Yes you do!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Who, me? I made a whole thread about it:
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/turtle-conservancy-picture-heavy.168348/



I didn’t know! I’ll check it out.


----------



## mike taylor

Hello peeps! I'm in South Padre for work . Beeville,then Corpus Christi now Padre work ,work ,work! Lol Was at Beeville prison earlier . Man they have big dogs to chase down prisoners . Awesome to see it from the outside . The ironically they had a big American flag flying in front. The flag of freedom but all of them were behind bars.lol


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Hello peeps! I'm in South Padre for work . Beeville,then Corpus Christi now Padre work ,work ,work! Lol Was at Beeville prison earlier . Man they have big dogs to chase down prisoners . Awesome to see it from the outside . The ironically they had a big American flag flying in front. The flag of freedom but all of them were behind bars.lol



What? They didn't keep you?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Hey Tortuga....nice to hear from you. I have just been having a gay old time. 96 degrees And the park well runs dry; the grass seed farmer who's field backs along our property has stuck a rather large hose into the the tank and drained OUR WELL!!! I buy water in 5 gallon jugs, never could stand the way the park water tasted. I also water my animals with bottled water. This has been going on and off for 5 months now. If the water is on it's so brown you find yourself hey...didn't that shirt like used to be white?? 
then I took some bottled water samples to the health Dept and some well water too. Didn't tell them which was park water. He said don't you have fish?? Yes sir, in a week over a 24 hr period about $300 of exotic fish were belly up. He said there was so much bacteria no life form could live on it very long. Holy crap, I stopped watering my plants with the park water too. Well, I gotta go and finish digging a grave for a box turtle, so she can make it to the Rainbow Bridge. Sometimes I crack myself up
​


----------



## Maggie3fan

Momof4 said:


> Oh, that’s not good.
> We’ll be close to 100 if not higher this week. I’m ready for our Ca winters.


 
I'm a native Californian and can't wait for the snow. I love it, and so do my Sulcata. I have never enjoyed triple temps


----------



## Jacqui

maggie18fan said:


> I'm a native Californian and can't wait for the snow. I love it, and so do my Sulcata. I have never enjoyed triple temps



You can have the snow, not ready for it here.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! It's my Friday and I have tons of yardwork waiting for me, as normal.


----------



## mike taylor

No they didn't keep me . We worked our butts off . Now we're heading back to Houston.


----------



## Jacqui

Hope you are all having a great day.


----------



## Maggie3fan

mike taylor said:


> Hello peeps! I'm in South Padre for work . Beeville,then Corpus Christi now Padre work ,work ,work! Lol Was at Beeville prison earlier . Man they have big dogs to chase down prisoners . Awesome to see it from the outside . The ironically they had a big American flag flying in front. The flag of freedom but all of them were behind bars.lol



I wanted to live in Beeville


----------



## Maggie3fan

bouaboua said:


> I will make sure you are in the backseat of my car next time when we go.



And I will make sure my Camaro has a full tank and follow along behind...hahahaha


----------



## Jacqui

maggie18fan said:


> I wanted to live in Beeville



Why?


----------



## Yvonne G

I took in 2018 Rescue #33 today. . . a male spiny softshell.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jacqui said:


> Why?



Cool small town and all the Wranglers made me drool. Here all I see are shorts. I think Wranglers made a darned good thing for the , females who get to look. Hey how am I supposed to trim my Rose of Sharon? I have 30 of the bushes/trees and thought I'd


----------



## Yvonne G

Same way you trim any other tree or shrub. Just grab the loppers and start whacking. The tree won't mind, and you're not inhibiting the growth of new blooms next year.


----------



## mike taylor

Well Beeville is crap .lol Maggie I don't like it . I just made it back to Houston and I have to turn around and run back down there . Money is money!


----------



## mike taylor

Made it home finally . I had the hammer down on that work truck .


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! My new hood ornament.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I took in 2018 Rescue #33 today. . . a male spiny softshell.
> 
> View attachment 247761



Those guys are neat.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Well Beeville is crap .lol Maggie I don't like it . I just made it back to Houston and I have to turn around and run back down there . Money is money!



Try driving. Faster than running.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Made it home finally . I had the hammer down on that work truck .



I woulda bought a new hammer.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jacqui said:


> I woulda bought a new hammer.



Too funny


----------



## Momof4

Happy birthday Mr. Taylor!!


----------



## mike taylor

Thanks . Jax you can't beat this Ford diesel. I got a loaded F250 turbo diesel 2018. When I put the hammer down she launches.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Happy birthday Mr. Taylor!!
> View attachment 247849


I'm a caveman! Lol Thanks


----------



## Momof4

How was the whole vet visit?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> How was the whole vet visit?


Poor Misty. She's just so very traumatized by going in the truck. She was a bit nervous and shaky in the vet office, but the truck ride was horrible. It took my daughter and I about 10 minutes to manhandle her up inside, then the whole way there she was trying to crowd behind me (the driver). Then in the office, she was shaking and panting. 

The vet asked how long the lump had been on her side, and I said I had only noticed it a couple days ago. That really isn't a good answer because it may have been there weeks or months????? Anyway, he said just to watch it and if it grows fast it's not a fatty tumor and he can remove it (if I want). If it is a fatty tumor, it doesn't do any harm to just leave it there.

Then another traumatizing trip in the truck home. Poor doggy.


----------



## mike taylor

My dogs love rides. You gotta roll the windows down a little and let them smell everything. But then again I have red neck dogs .lol


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Poor Misty. She's just so very traumatized by going in the truck. She was a bit nervous and shaky in the vet office, but the truck ride was horrible. It took my daughter and I about 10 minutes to manhandle her up inside, then the whole way there she was trying to crowd behind me (the driver). Then in the office, she was shaking and panting.
> 
> The vet asked how long the lump had been on her side, and I said I had only noticed it a couple days ago. That really isn't a good answer because it may have been there weeks or months????? Anyway, he said just to watch it and if it grows fast it's not a fatty tumor and he can remove it (if I want). If it is a fatty tumor, it doesn't do any harm to just leave it there.
> 
> Then another traumatizing trip in the truck home. Poor doggy.



I’m surprised they didn’t offer meds for the anxiety. I would really think about giving her something to calm her. Poor girl.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> My dogs love rides. You gotta roll the windows down a little and let them smell everything. But then again I have red neck dogs .lol



Just like their pops!!


----------



## mike taylor

Yeppers! It's a fun life being a hillbilly.lol We sure do know how to have fun .lol


----------



## ColaCarbonaria




----------



## bouaboua

Happy weekend. What's your weekend plan?


----------



## Jacqui

Evening! Glad Misty is ok. Well in to work I go....


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Happy weekend. What's your weekend plan?



Working. You?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yeppers! It's a fun life being a hillbilly.lol We sure do know how to have fun .lol



You have hills there?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Working. You?


Nothing. Goofing around the back yard and enjoy a HOT weekend before another travel.


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning~~


----------



## Momof4

Good afternoon!!
I’m working on our patio area. I scrubbed the outdoor kitchen etc. 
The patio has become a mess! Everyone is just stashing stuff. I think I’ll move some to the garage. 

I hope everyone has a productive Sunday!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning! Expecting more rain today, just like yesterday.


----------



## Momof4

Rain sounds good!! We had another fire about 15 minutes from here and that area has had 3 in last few weeks and they are started near the SD Safari Park. Can you imagine them evacuating elephants lions tiger etc! That would be crazy! 
Some think it’s arson[emoji22]


----------



## mike taylor

Yes, Jax we still have hills in texas.lol The latest creation is going to be a three wheeled mini bike with a modified 13 1/2 horse power motor. Should move across the sand pretty good for next year's beach bash mini bike races.All I gotta do is build it.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yes, Jax we still have hills in texas.lol The latest creation is going to be a three wheeled mini bike with a modified 13 1/2 horse power motor. Should move across the sand pretty good for next year's beach bash mini bike races.All I gotta do is build it.
> View attachment 248312



That should be fun.


----------



## Jacqui

Lunch anybody?


----------



## Jacqui

It's the start of my weekend and I had planned to pull those wild cucumbers (which are now taking over the tree tops. I swear they grow 6' a day), between the rain shiwers. Instead yesterday, my car decided to make itself heard. Having them check out the rear brakes.


----------



## mike taylor

Hopefully it will do about 50 mph in the sand . But if not it will be fun anyway.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Rain sounds good!! We had another fire about 15 minutes from here and that area has had 3 in last few weeks and they are started near the SD Safari Park. Can you imagine them evacuating elephants lions tiger etc! That would be crazy!
> Some think it’s arson[emoji22]



No, I would hate to have to be moving them and locating safe places to keep them.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Good evening everyone. Well, maybe not everyone...


----------



## mike taylor

Good evening Maggie. Just came in from my shop . Got the bottom half of my frame built for my mini bike . Tomorrow I'll build the back bone and seat area. Welding is so much fun .I love building things out of metal.


----------



## mike taylor

Two beautiful girls right here !


----------



## mike taylor

My favorite ! Shhhhhh don't tell the others.lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I’m going to a Reptile Show then a birthday party for a one year old. 
While I do that I’ll have to keep in mind that ; “This Saturday is the most popular wedding day of the year, according to data released by the Knot. Almost 30,000 couples are set to marry, with associated guests spending an estimated $1 billion on gifts and attire for the happy events, the site says.”


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’m going to a Reptile Show then a birthday party for a one year old.
> While I do that I’ll have to keep in mind that ; “This Saturday is the most popular wedding day of the year, according to data released by the Knot. Almost 30,000 couples are set to marry, with associated guests spending an estimated $1 billion on gifts and attire for the happy events, the site says.”



I know somebody getting married this Friday.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Rain is getting ready to move back into the area in an hour or two. Glad I got the last truckbed load of vines I had pulled, up to the dump yesterday morning. I still have this one pile of vines to move. Problem is, you know how sometimes you pull a vine and it keeps coming and has side branches that keep coming and coming? Well this one is one of those times. The bunch is too heavy for me to toss over the fence(a 6 footer). So I kinda ignored it yesterday when the rest of the piles went.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie18fan said:


> Good evening everyone. Well, maybe not everyone...



*waves to Maggie*


----------



## Maggie3fan

We're still hotter than ever. It's killin me and my plants. I've' taken the best care of my yard but now that we're on water restriction so no water.. my grass is gone now it's all clover.I flood my plants at night. I refuse to allow something I had to pay for and care for die. I have over 30 Roses of Sharon in 4 different colors and I'm not allowing them to die. That's beauty and free Sulcata food.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie18fan said:


> We're still hotter than ever. It's killin me and my plants. I've' taken the best care of my yard but now that we're on water restriction so no water.. my grass is gone now it's all clover.I flood my plants at night. I refuse to allow something I had to pay for and care for die. I have over 30 Roses of Sharon in 4 different colors and I'm not allowing them to die. That's beauty and free Sulcata food.



I would rather have clover then grass.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all! *waves*


----------



## mike taylor

Got my frame built from scratch . Now to finish weld everything . Then bolt the rear on and level the frame . Then build the front end .Then take it all apart and have everything powder coated.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Got my frame built from scratch . Now to finish weld everything . Then bolt the rear on and level the frame . Then build the front end .Then take it all apart and have everything powder coated.
> View attachment 248793



What color is it going to be?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning and it's still raining.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone.​


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning and it's still raining.


Hi Jacqui, hope you are well.

Here it is extremely hot. In Oct or Nov, prayers take place for rain, as water has become a serious issue here.


----------



## mike taylor

It's going to be black and green to match my Side by Side .


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Jacqui, hope you are well.
> 
> Here it is extremely hot. In Oct or Nov, prayers take place for rain, as water has become a serious issue here.



Morning! How is O?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> It's going to be black and green to match my Side by Side .



K


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Morning! How is O?


Hi Jacqui. Hope you are well.

"O" is fine.Oli is my beloved tort's name.


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon! My wild sunflower patch is finally starting to bloom. *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 249015
> 
> Good afternoon! My wild sunflower patch is finally starting to bloom. *waves*



Lol accidentally put in a picture of one of my striped cuties.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 249015
> 
> Good afternoon! My wild sunflower patch is finally starting to bloom. *waves*


Hello Jacqui. Hope u r well.


----------



## Momof4

Happy hump day!!
Have you guys met my new baby?


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Happy hump day!!
> Have you guys met my new baby?
> View attachment 249021
> 
> View attachment 249022


Hello Kathy. 

So cute *and* so scary. hahaha.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Happy hump day!!
> Have you guys met my new baby?
> View attachment 249021
> 
> View attachment 249022



You have to be careful getting pet food, never know whatch-a might pickup. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Jacqui. Hope u r well.



Yep and just had my eye exam this morning.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Yep and just had my eye exam this morning.


What's up? if I may ask. Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Good morning all. Here's my news for the day....The guy who beat my car with sticks and rocks was NOT charged with anything.The estimate was $3400, so they *think* they are going total my car. NO...they are NOT taking my car away from me!!! I am alright 'cept for the semi beating from the guy who was not arrested.

Today is the third year anniversary of Bob's death. August 2015. Sometimes you're the windshield, and sometimes you're the bug. This month I am the bug. This month has been terrible for me. But I still put one foot in front of the other and carry on. Cancelling the
claim. Cancelling my insurance, and will be moving to Beeville Texas within a few months.
Big Sam


----------



## Kristy1970

Get a lawyer


----------



## Kristy1970

Better yet, take it to news stations


----------



## Jacqui

*hugs* Maggie. It sure does not seem so long ago with Bob.


----------



## Jacqui

Another rainy day here. Atleast another inch of it. Has a fall feel to the day. I am craving soup, but no place in town makes any.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> What's up? if I may ask. Hope it's nothing serious.



Just normal exam and new glasses for these old and weakening eyes


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

With the heat of the last 2 weeks, coupled with wild fires smoke here we are; https://apple.news/AgAhhxSSNRZmGm_q6S1OhuQ


----------



## Maggie3fan

..State Farms claims just called me and said that they want to send my car to Classic Alpine Auto Body and FIX my car!! Holy cats Batman!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie18fan said:


> ..FIX my car!! Holy cats Batman!


Then they’ll want you to buy it back from them!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey mike, where y’all figure you’d find one of these out the wilds?


----------



## Bambam1989

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey mike, where y’all figure you’d find one of these out the wilds?
> View attachment 249202


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Jacqui

It's raining....again!

In a couple of hours, my youngest daughter is getting married. ♡♡


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> It's raining....again!
> 
> In a couple of hours, my youngest daughter is getting married. ♡♡


Congratulations to your daughter... And you as future in-laws!

I hope the weather improves... it makes the photos so much better!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> It's raining....again!
> 
> In a couple of hours, my youngest daughter is getting married. ♡♡



Awww, enjoy the wedding and I hope the bride stays dry!


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Maggie3fan

Finally we are in the 70's. That heat was bad for us but not as bad as some, I know....Today I'm going to rid the pens and yard of all the dead grass and weeds; providing I can breath in all the smoke.....


----------



## Maggie3fan




----------



## Maggie3fan

Well,I guess I am somewhat figuring out the picture thing. My favorite photo of Bob


----------



## Maggie3fan

Too bad I can't put them all together, Big Sam escapes frequently


----------



## Jacqui

Maggie is cooling down, meanwhile in Nebraska we are heating up. In the 90s today.


----------



## Jacqui

My oldest girl


----------



## Kristy1970

I’m in south Louisiana and it’s hazy here and smells weird outside... we have a local air quality warning... said it’s from fires up north [emoji50]


----------



## Jacqui

My early birthday gift from Jeff. We also had supper before he heads on to CA, while I go to work.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening. Big fat raindrops are falling on my car roof.


----------



## Jacqui

*waves*


----------



## Maggie3fan

HIJax...How's Queenie? Did you keep her?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie18fan said:


> HIJax...How's Queenie? Did you keep her?



She is great, as is that fun loving Russian and those two always hungry sulcatas. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting waiting at a pharmacy for my neighbor's prescription to get filled.


----------



## Jacqui

My phone died the other night, so having fun (not) getting use to this new one.  Lost all my pictures too.


----------



## Jacqui

My dragon, Malone should be happy, I snagged some hornworms. Just wish I could have found Dubias and large mealworms. He does love his bugs.

Now for me, do I waste another hour in town to eat at a good food place or drive on towards home and eat at one of my more usual spots..


----------



## Gillian M

maggie18fan said:


> Well,I guess I am somewhat figuring out the picture thing. My favorite photo of Bob
> View attachment 249388


Hi. A very cute gesture. I was surprised to see a tort being so "friendly" so as to say.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at Pretend Chat.​


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 249336
> View attachment 249337



Hi and congratulations!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> My phone died the other night, so having fun (not) getting use to this new one.  Lost all my pictures too.


Sorry to know that you lost some pics.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 249427
> 
> My early birthday gift from Jeff. We also had supper before he heads on to CA, while I go to work.


Oh how sweet!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 249427
> 
> My early birthday gift from Jeff. We also had supper before he heads on to CA, while I go to work.



What a cute present!! 
Happy early birthday!!!


----------



## Momof4

maggie18fan said:


> Well,I guess I am somewhat figuring out the picture thing. My favorite photo of Bob
> View attachment 249388



Super cute photo of Bob!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sticky hot and extremely humid these past few days in Maryland - AND our bananas are loving it..! The ppl not so much.

Just think how they might grow if in a properly sized container!


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> What a cute present!!
> Happy early birthday!!!


God evening hope you are well.


----------



## Jacqui

Maro2Bear said:


> Sticky hot and extremely humid these past few days in Maryland - AND our bananas are loving it..! The ppl not so much.
> 
> Just think how they might grow if in a properly sized container!
> 
> View attachment 249794



Jealous


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> What a cute present!!
> Happy early birthday!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh how sweet!



He has his moments.


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry to know that you lost some pics.



Hoping my son-in-law might be able to find them. Some I would hate to lose, like my old dog's pictures. She was my wallpaper and I miss seeing her pop up on my phone.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey mike, where y’all figure you’d find one of these out the wilds?
> View attachment 249202


I have no idea . But someone probably got fired for that one at the meat market.lol


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Howdy Jacqui! How’s yer afternoon treatin’ ya?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy Jacqui! How’s yer afternoon treatin’ ya?



Yesterday was pretty good. Really sore from yardwork.


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon! Just got done seeing my daughter's ultrasound. It was their gift to me.


----------



## Jacqui

Now we are at the Henry Dorley Zoo


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

FOOTBALL [emoji458][emoji458][emoji458][emoji458][emoji458]!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Last night Ava and I went out for a night on the town. We mainly went to ally’s behind restaurants but we still had to get all gussied up to go


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Last night Ava and I went out for a night on the town. We mainly went to ally’s behind restaurants but we still had to get all gussied up to go
> View attachment 250155


Lol!


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Lol!



The roughest part was keeping her from barking and scrambling to get to the front door if someone knocked, she’s got some sharp claws on her and they don’t feel good on them skinny white legs of mine.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Bambam1989

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Last night Ava and I went out for a night on the town. We mainly went to ally’s behind restaurants but we still had to get all gussied up to go
> View attachment 250155


[emoji23]


----------



## Jacqui

And once more the rain cometh. Looks like a solid week of the wet stuff.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. A very cute gesture. I was surprised to see a tort being so "friendly" so as to say.



Bob was very affectionate


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Last night Ava and I went out for a night on the town. We mainly went to ally’s behind restaurants but we still had to get all gussied up to go
> View attachment 250155


man, those are ugly feet.......your's not Ava's


----------



## Gillian M

maggie18fan said:


> Bob was very affectionate


Hi! That's great to hear.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening. Heavy rains again today and tonight. Keeps this up, the flash floods may become real floods


----------



## Jacqui

Almost time for work. *sigh* Jeff is on his way to Sacramento. Yvonne need anything adopted?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Good evening. Heavy rains again today and tonight. Keeps this up, the flash floods may become real floods



Stay dry and please send some to California!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

I have 2 yearling 3-toed for adoption. One is slightly deformed both eat and swim good! Easy keepers. What hiway is he taking?Maybe I could meet him again?


----------



## Jacqui

Would love to share our rain. Our river is at it's banks and more rain is falling and expected to continue.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Would love to share our rain. Our river is at it's banks and more rain is falling and expected to continue.



Oh no!! Not good!


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

The fun is about to start!


----------



## Jacqui

ColaCarbonaria said:


> The fun is about to start!
> View attachment 250529



Yeppers.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie18fan said:


> I have 2 yearling 3-toed for adoption. One is slightly deformed both eat and swim good! Easy keepers. What hiway is he taking?Maybe I could meet him again?



He's not going that close to you.


----------



## Momof4

ColaCarbonaria said:


> The fun is about to start!
> View attachment 250529



Stay dry!!!


----------



## Jacqui

ColaCarbonaria said:


> The fun is about to start!
> View attachment 250529


How's the party going?


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

It’s finally trying to get outa here. Hasn’t been bad. 






The rain is back to a steady drizzle at this point and I just saw hummingbird! Awesome.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jacqui said:


> He's not going that close to you.



He doesn't have to come close. I DO have a car and enjoy road trips......


----------



## Yvonne G

Don't get me wrong, I love Progressive commercials with Flo, but it just hit me today, why on earth does an insurance salesperson wear a white apron?


----------



## Yvonne G

. . . and speaking about commercials, the Volkswagon commercial where the Jetta is dancing is quite clever.


----------



## orv

9l lll80


----------



## Yvonne G

orv said:


> 9l lll80


That one zipped right over my head, Orv!


----------



## Peliroja32

So this guy decided to hitch a ride today at work. Wonder why everything likes my head so much lol


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Yvonne G said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love Progressive commercials with Flo, but it just hit me today, why on earth does an insurance salesperson wear a white apron?



Man she’s made good living off that one gig!


----------



## Maggie3fan

We got rain!!! Thank God, finally. Of course my electric trimmer was just laying on the deck. When you live alone you can't blame anyone else for not putting the tools away.....


----------



## Yvonne G

Take a look at this old picture of Misty:




It was taken 9/13/12. I use chewy.com for all my pet food and supplies. A very long time ago they asked for a picture of my fur buddy, and I thought this was a pretty picture, so I sent them this one.

In today's mail I received this genuine oil painting:




It doesn't really look like Misty, however, it really DOES look like the picture of Misty I sent them!

There was a card inclosed, hand written, that said, "Surprise! We've commissioned a work of art to celebrate your one-of-a-kind pet!" And it was handwritten, signed by four different people, "We hope you and your furbaby enjoy the portrait. Remember, we're here 24/7. Call us anytime. We would love to hear from you." and signed, "The Chewy Family"

I have sent an occasional bad review of a product, and almost immediately received something in return, my money back for that product or a new product or a coupon. I buy all my pet products cheaper than in the store, get free shipping and receive my order within two days. Needless to say, I'm very happy with this company.


----------



## pugsandkids

Yvonne that’s so cool! I love Chewy, everything comes to the door, and I’m sure I save $50-$200 a month by not hitting up the local stores and wandering the aisles. I’ve always had great experiences with their customer service as well.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Take a look at this old picture of Misty:
> 
> View attachment 251002
> 
> 
> It was taken 9/13/12. I use chewy.com for all my pet food and supplies. A very long time ago they asked for a picture of my fur buddy, and I thought this was a pretty picture, so I sent them this one.
> 
> In today's mail I received this genuine oil painting:
> 
> View attachment 251003
> 
> 
> It doesn't really look like Misty, however, it really DOES look like the picture of Misty I sent them!
> 
> There was a card inclosed, hand written, that said, "Surprise! We've commissioned a work of art to celebrate your one-of-a-kind pet!" And it was handwritten, signed by four different people, "We hope you and your furbaby enjoy the portrait. Remember, we're here 24/7. Call us anytime. We would love to hear from you." and signed, "The Chewy Family"
> 
> I have sent an occasional bad review of a product, and almost immediately received something in return, my money back for that product or a new product or a coupon. I buy all my pet products cheaper than in the store, get free shipping and receive my order within two days. Needless to say, I'm very happy with this company.



I have always figured they would send it by mail, like everybody else does. I hate going to the post office.


----------



## Jacqui

Peliroja32 said:


> So this guy decided to hitch a ride today at work. Wonder why everything likes my head so much lol
> View attachment 250913



You are just a head above the rest.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie18fan said:


> We got rain!!! Thank God, finally. Of course my electric trimmer was just laying on the deck. When you live alone you can't blame anyone else for not putting the tools away.....



Lol here I am celebrating seeing that long lost object called the sun. We had over a week straight of rain. Really heavy fog this morning, but it's burning off.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Take a look at this old picture of Misty:
> 
> View attachment 251002
> 
> 
> It was taken 9/13/12. I use chewy.com for all my pet food and supplies. A very long time ago they asked for a picture of my fur buddy, and I thought this was a pretty picture, so I sent them this one.
> 
> In today's mail I received this genuine oil painting:
> 
> View attachment 251003
> 
> 
> It doesn't really look like Misty, however, it really DOES look like the picture of Misty I sent them!
> 
> There was a card inclosed, hand written, that said, "Surprise! We've commissioned a work of art to celebrate your one-of-a-kind pet!" And it was handwritten, signed by four different people, "We hope you and your furbaby enjoy the portrait. Remember, we're here 24/7. Call us anytime. We would love to hear from you." and signed, "The Chewy Family"
> 
> I have sent an occasional bad review of a product, and almost immediately received something in return, my money back for that product or a new product or a coupon. I buy all my pet products cheaper than in the store, get free shipping and receive my order within two days. Needless to say, I'm very happy with this company.



So cool!! 
I just used Chewy for the first time!!


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Good evening!


Good evening my Lady!

Good to be home again and enjoyed a lovely dinner with my two girls and their husband, then we ended our dinner with this:


----------



## Jacqui

How long are you home for?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> How long are you home for?


Till 2nd of Oct........But, my wife and I will spend two weeks in Europe on a river cruise for her 50th birthday. We are so looking forward to it.


----------



## Jacqui

Never would have thought of Europe for a river cruise


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Never would have thought of Europe for a river cruise



I've looked at them as opposed to traditional cruises. Seems like there would be more to see along the way vs just seeing things at each stop, or at least thats the way it seemed to me. Like ocean cruises focus on the ports.


----------



## jaizei

Its just the 'getting to europe' part that seems expensive.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Jacqui said:


> Never would have thought of Europe for a river cruise



European River cruising is fabulous - great sites, great food, great ppl, great wine, great cheese!

https://www.vikingcruises.com/

And look what you see in Budapest if u go on the Danube! Hungarian Parliament.


----------



## Jacqui

*waves*


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon! Jeff is home for a couple of days.


----------



## Jacqui

Lunch?


----------



## DawnH

Hey all! I hope everyone has been well! Just dropping in to get more tortoise knowledge and I’ll only ask at the best place...lol

Tuleo is doing good! He just turned 5!

Hope everyone is GOOD.

Dawn


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> View attachment 251436
> Hey all! I hope everyone has been well! Just dropping in to get more tortoise knowledge and I’ll only ask at the best place...lol
> 
> Tuleo is doing good! He just turned 5!
> 
> Hope everyone is GOOD.
> 
> Dawn



Miss you Dawn!! Tuleo is so handsome!!!


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> View attachment 251436
> Hey all! I hope everyone has been well! Just dropping in to get more tortoise knowledge and I’ll only ask at the best place...lol
> 
> Tuleo is doing good! He just turned 5!
> 
> Hope everyone is GOOD.
> 
> Dawn


 Hey Stranger, visit more often.


----------



## Momof4

My little guy isn’t ready to wake up!
Happy Friday!


----------



## DawnH

maggie18fan said:


> Good morning all. Here's my news for the day....The guy who beat my car with sticks and rocks was NOT charged with anything.The estimate was $3400, so they *think* they are going total my car. NO...they are NOT taking my car away from me!!! I am alright 'cept for the semi beating from the guy who was not arrested.
> 
> Today is the third year anniversary of Bob's death. August 2015. Sometimes you're the windshield, and sometimes you're the bug. This month I am the bug. This month has been terrible for me. But I still put one foot in front of the other and carry on. Cancelling the
> claim. Cancelling my insurance, and will be moving to Beeville Texas within a few months.
> Big Sam
> View attachment 249103



I’m so sorry to hear this. We still talk about Bob often. I don’t know if your member but my daughters made/sent you pictures when he passed, we seriously still talk about at least once a week! His antics!!


----------



## DawnH

It’s good to “see” everyone! 
I had two strokes at the beginning of the year and after the second one it was discovered that I have stage four lung cancer. My body was trying to tell me something and I had actually been to the doctors for about a year complaining of the inability to breathe, etc. etc. Seven different inhaler prescriptions and steroids did nothing because it ended up being lung cancer. I’ve never even smoked. It is spread to two areas of my spine, all of my lymph nodes, and my femur. Traditional chemo will only give me a 13% chance of survival so I am on a $15,000 a month chemo pill Tagrisso. Drama drama drama. We adopted twin boys about six months before my diagnoses (which brings us to 7 Kids now...lol) and I plan on fighting like hell! I hope everyone is doing good, Tuleo is still rotten as they come but I adore him. He’s gotten me through some pretty rotten times!


----------



## Maggie3fan

DawnH said:


> I’m so sorry to hear this. We still talk about Bob often. I don’t know if your member but my daughters made/sent you pictures when he passed, we seriously still talk about at least once a week! His antics!!


That picture is still hanging on the wall for Bob's memory. Yes, I KNOW who drew what and made me feel like somebody else cared about his death. I won't ever forget your girls. Thank you so much.


----------



## Gillian M

DawnH said:


> View attachment 251436
> Hey all! I hope everyone has been well! Just dropping in to get more tortoise knowledge and I’ll only ask at the best place...lol
> 
> Tuleo is doing good! He just turned 5!
> 
> Hope everyone is GOOD.
> 
> Dawn


Hello and............... HAPPY BIRTHDAY Tuleo.


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Gillian M

DawnH said:


> View attachment 251489
> It’s good to “see” everyone!
> I had two strokes at the beginning of the year and after the second one it was discovered that I have stage four lung cancer. My body was trying to tell me something and I had actually been to the doctors for about a year complaining of the inability to breathe, etc. etc. Seven different inhaler prescriptions and steroids did nothing because it ended up being lung cancer. I’ve never even smoked. It is spread to two areas of my spine, all of my lymph nodes, and my femur. Traditional chemo will only give me a 13% chance of survival so I am on a $15,000 a month chemo pill Tagrisso. Drama drama drama. We adopted twin boys about six months before my diagnoses (which brings us to 7 Kids now...lol) and I plan on fighting like hell! I hope everyone is doing good, Tuleo is still rotten as they come but I adore him. He’s gotten me through some pretty rotten times!
> 
> View attachment 251490


Sorry to hear this. I sincerely hope to hear better news soon, and: wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> View attachment 251490


Simply lookin’ at that thar herd of youngin’s wears me out. My tortoises would really be needin’ to step it up to help me in your situation! Keep posting’ on here, we miss ya’! I’m usually up too late West coast time.


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> View attachment 251489
> It’s good to “see” everyone!
> I had two strokes at the beginning of the year and after the second one it was discovered that I have stage four lung cancer. My body was trying to tell me something and I had actually been to the doctors for about a year complaining of the inability to breathe, etc. etc. Seven different inhaler prescriptions and steroids did nothing because it ended up being lung cancer. I’ve never even smoked. It is spread to two areas of my spine, all of my lymph nodes, and my femur. Traditional chemo will only give me a 13% chance of survival so I am on a $15,000 a month chemo pill Tagrisso. Drama drama drama. We adopted twin boys about six months before my diagnoses (which brings us to 7 Kids now...lol) and I plan on fighting like hell! I hope everyone is doing good, Tuleo is still rotten as they come but I adore him. He’s gotten me through some pretty rotten times!
> 
> View attachment 251490


Keep fighting! Jeff was not expected to live past six months and he is still going strong at almost 6 years.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

These are just a few examples of the motivation mine have.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Simply lookin’ at that thar herd of youngin’s wears me out. My tortoises would really be needin’ to step it up to help me in your situation! Keep posting’ on here, we miss ya’! I’m usually up too late West coast time.


Hi Ken hope all is fine back there.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> My little guy isn’t ready to wake up!
> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 251481


Happy Friday to you and everyone else.
Cute pic.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!


Good evening.


----------



## Momof4

@DawnH 

Oh Dawn, 
I’m so sorry to here this news. You sound so positive and it looks like you have a great support system. 
Your family is beautiful!


----------



## Yvonne G

Holy cow, Dawn. Sheesh!!! I 'm not going to give you any words of sympathy because I don't want to drag you down. Keep the faith!


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> @DawnH
> 
> Oh Dawn,
> I’m so sorry to here this news. You sound so positive and it looks like you have a great support system.
> Your family is beautiful!


Thank you! It’s pretty crazy and there’s good times and bad but I’m trying to keep my chin up!


----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> Holy cow, Dawn. Sheesh!!! I 'm not going to give you any words of sympathy because I don't want to drag you down. Keep the faith!



Thank you! It’s so ridiculous and I still have a hard time comprehending it all...


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Simply lookin’ at that thar herd of youngin’s wears me out. My tortoises would really be needin’ to step it up to help me in your situation! Keep posting’ on here, we miss ya’! I’m usually up too late West coast time.


Yeah- I will be 50 next year and I am utterly exhausted...lol
we were actually foster parents for the boys and they came back into care because they got abused again. They were going up for adoption and given the fact that they both have autism we were concerned they wouldn’t get the best home possible so ... here we are!


----------



## DawnH

DawnH said:


> Yeah- I will be 50 next year and I am utterly exhausted...lol
> we were actually foster parents for the boys and they came back into care because they got abused again. They were going up for adoption and given the fact that they both have autism we were concerned they wouldn’t get the best home possible so ... here we are!



#sanityisoverrated


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> #sanityisoverrated



Lol I agree!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The news just said this “tropical depression” is moving at a turtles pace. What ever happened to a snails pace?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The news just said this “tropical depression” is moving at a turtles pace. What ever happened to a snails pace?



The turtles got a better PR person.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

What’s up?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just found this on my phone …


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just found this on my phone …
> View attachment 251760



So true.


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon everybody!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> What’s up?



Hey how you doing?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Hi Jacqui....how's everything? I'm trying to mate my parakeets, but true to form, the male doesn't seem to know what to do.......men!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie18fan said:


> Hi Jacqui....how's everything? I'm trying to mate my parakeets, but true to form, the male doesn't seem to know what to do.......men!



Ok. Jeff was home last week, so he got a chore done for me. I have this huge list of stuff that needs done, but little actually gets done. Plus with him around, I don't get my own work done. But it's great to actually be able to reach out and touch.

What color are your parakeets?


----------



## Maggie3fan

My birds are....female Marilyn....solid yellow. Quinn is male and a harlequin, Blue is, well, blue and his partner is Trouble, she's yellow
I'll try to send some pix, but my computer only sometimes works.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Maggie3fan

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 251947


What the hell is that??? Omelet and cheese?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This just in… it would seem we all are slacking when compared to Philippe. Come on folks, step it up. 

https://nypost.com/2018/09/20/reptile-lover-with-over-400-pets-says-we-dont-understand-them/amp/


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 251947



Looks like an enchilada! Yummy!!


----------



## Momof4

My poor baby had 12 teeth removed yesterday. He’s doing great today!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If any kid whines around me about going to school, I’ll simply show them this picture of my daily walk to and from school both directions were uphill


----------



## Momof4

@Yvonne G 

You are so quiet these days? Everything ok?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> @Yvonne G
> Everything ok?


Not wanting to speak out of turn here, but on Yvonne’s part I’m sure she’s busy setting things up for the fall, winter seasons.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Hey how you doing?



Going well. I moved out of my parents house so I don’t see my torts that often. My Russians bred so I brought over the baby to my apartment. I forgot the joys of caring for hatchlings, it’s so fun.


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Going well. I moved out of my parents house so I don’t see my torts that often. My Russians bred so I brought over the baby to my apartment. I forgot the joys of caring for hatchlings, it’s so fun.



Nice to see you back!!
What’s going on in your world?
Working , school , married yet?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Momof4 said:


> Nice to see you back!!
> What’s going on in your world?
> Working , school , married yet?



It feels nice to be independent.

I’m still at community, trying to transfer to sf state in a year or two. 

I’m like 19 I don’t wanna be married anytime soon.

Anything new with you?


----------



## Momof4

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> It feels nice to be independent.
> 
> I’m still at community, trying to transfer to sf state in a year or two.
> 
> I’m like 19 I don’t wanna be married anytime soon.
> 
> Anything new with you?



I was just kidding! Sounds like you’re on the right path and happy. 

I can’t remember when you were hear last. I’m good. I have 5 tortoises now. My sister gave me her desert tort. New chihuahua rescue who is a bit older. 
Just regular daily mom stuff with two teens in the house.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 252136



Howdy Newt !!! How are you adapting to your big move? I recently had to move into town and it was a huge reality check for me! The water were I live here was deemed unfit for pets and sensitive humans. I realized then that I had been on wells most of my life.
Great looking little one ya got going there. Remember when you had zero knowledge to properly care for a hatchling?


----------



## Jacqui

Was a tad chilly here this morning at 45.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Jacqui said:


> Was a tad chilly here this morning at 45.



Booooo


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jacqui said:


> Was a tad chilly here this morning at 45.


39 degrees here, damn cold. So much fog I was glad my church is just across the hiway. I learned all about driving in the fog in Fresno. Try pulling a 53' trailer when you can't see anything 2 ft past the headlights. One guy I'll never forget went past me at about 80-90mph. Next time I saw him he was upside down in the canal.


----------



## Yvonne G

ah, the good old days!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Hot chocolate day, aka oil change for my car this morning.


----------



## Jacqui

If you look closely, you can see a small bunch of one of the local vultures groups. Ever since Kathy mentioned them, I think of her when I see them. The weather will soon be cool enough, that they will leave us.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Looks like an enchilada! Yummy!!



It is a prime rib one and extremely good. Then for sides I go wild rice and this yummy quinoa stuff which is almost like a dessert.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie18fan said:


> 39 degrees here, damn cold. So much fog I was glad my church is just across the hiway. I learned all about driving in the fog in Fresno. Try pulling a 53' trailer when you can't see anything 2 ft past the headlights. One guy I'll never forget went past me at about 80-90mph. Next time I saw him he was upside down in the canal.



We have been having fog, too. I love when drivers like that end up in the ditch or making "friends" with the law enforcement.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> My poor baby had 12 teeth removed yesterday. He’s doing great today!
> View attachment 252047



He reminds me of one of my chihuahua.


----------



## Jacqui

I bought new pillow beds for the dogs. Brought them inside, put one on the floor, turned around to do something, and these two already were checking it out.


----------



## Jacqui

Going to be only in the 60s today with a 50% chance of rain. Down to 43 tonight. Went from too hot, to too cold. Some of us are just never happy.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> He reminds me of one of my chihuahua.



Can I see him? I love all 7lbs of this dog!! He loves riding in the car with me.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Jacqui said:


> If you look closely, you can see a small bunch of one of the local vultures groups. Ever since Kathy mentioned them, I think of her when I see them. The weather will soon be cool enough, that they will leave us.
> View attachment 252458



Dual use cell towers - love it! “_*Can you hear me now?”*_


----------



## Jacqui

Another beautiful moon tonight, have you saw it?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Another beautiful moon tonight, have you saw it?



It’s been beautiful!! My phone never captures the real beauty!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> It’s been beautiful!! My phone never captures the real beauty!



Mine either.


----------



## bouaboua

Good evening TFO.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

bouaboua said:


> Good evening TFO.



Hope you guys had a great trip!


----------



## bouaboua

ColaCarbonaria said:


> Hope you guys had a great trip!


Thank you! ! ! 
Wonderful trip. Just wonderful. My last trip to Europe is in the year of 1996, and this is the first time for my wife. We enjoyed trip very much and my wife took at least 5,000 + photos......

Here are few.....


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man, I LOVE castles! Those are beauties - and Irene's camera takes very good pictures.


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Thank you! ! !
> Wonderful trip. Just wonderful. My last trip to Europe is in the year of 1996, and this is the first time for my wife. We enjoyed trip very much and my wife took at least 5,000 + photos......
> 
> Here are few.....
> 
> View attachment 252696
> View attachment 252697
> View attachment 252698
> View attachment 252699
> View attachment 252700



Looks wonderful!!! So happy you two had a great vacation!!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO. 

One of our female Burmese star laid 5 eggs last night. Exciting but we know it may not fertile because the male we have still too young.


----------



## Maggie3fan

bouaboua said:


> Thank you! ! !
> Wonderful trip. Just wonderful. My last trip to Europe is in the year of 1996, and this is the first time for my wife. We enjoyed trip very much and my wife took at least 5,000 + photos......
> 
> Here are few.....
> 
> View attachment 252696
> View attachment 252697
> View attachment 252698
> View attachment 252699
> View attachment 252700




I toured Europe in 1976. Was there for 6 months. Quite an experience. I toured that castle I think, or one like it.....I would love to live in Amsterdam or one of those teeny spots in the road in Germany. Probably quite different now.


----------



## Jacqui

It's a chilly evening with light rain.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I accidentally cracked open one of the tortoise eggs when checking on them the baby seems alive and fully formed. Ive place it in a put with damp paper towels. Anything else I can do?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I took the baby out of the shell seems to be healthy.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 252958
> 
> 
> I took the baby out of the shell seems to be healthy.



You may end up being very lucky.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 252958
> 
> 
> I took the baby out of the shell seems to be healthy.


It looks like the definition between shell and back leg isn't right.


----------



## Yvonne G

or maybe it's just slime.


----------



## Kristy1970

I finished half the front of my house, trimming shrubs 2 feet away from house, I successfully did not get by that red wasp that tore me up Tuesday last week!


----------



## Kristy1970

Kristy1970 said:


> I finished half the front of my house, trimming shrubs 2 feet away from house, I successfully did not get by that red wasp that tore me up Tuesday last week!



I sprayed it and even though I New I was dying I beat it to death with the shrub cutter! It cost me a day off work and $25 copay ay lake after hours urgent care! Started having sever reactions after 12 hours [emoji849]


----------



## Kristy1970

But I did just save a toad frog from drowning in pool ... had to put that good karma in my life ... put it in dead neighbors yard cuz it kept going back to pool. The grass is 3 feet tall,Hope a snake doesn’t get it, just thought of that [emoji15]


----------



## Kristy1970

Her house is up for auction at courthouse on October 31st. She died from sepsis... 2 feet of dog feces in house and full of garbage, 3 cars she had the doors duck taped shut and filled with Christmas decorations with some dog poo mixed in, dog count 13 or 14, full bread poodles and datchuse sp? 4 were saved and adopted after 2 weeks in vet hospital, the rest had to be put to sleep. This is a nice neighborhood and many of us would knock to bring her food and try to get her help, she never came house, her AC has been broken for 2 years, she had a window unit in her bedroom. When she opened her window or door to let dogs out, the smell came all over my yard, she was reported to animal control and adult protective services and they said they couldn’t do anything [emoji15]


----------



## Kristy1970

The alarm has been going off for 2 days, called police yesterday, the door was unlocked, he just went in with flashlight and gun drawn ... 10 minutes walked out, locked door and alarm is still going off. That house will need to be bulldozed, it’s been 10 years like that


----------



## Kristy1970

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 250153



Omg!!! Love!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

My car is getting a new belt and filter this morning. Me, I am getting hot chocolate and the bill. Lol


----------



## Momof4

Kristy1970 said:


> Her house is up for auction at courthouse on October 31st. She died from sepsis... 2 feet of dog feces in house and full of garbage, 3 cars she had the doors duck taped shut and filled with Christmas decorations with some dog poo mixed in, dog count 13 or 14, full bread poodles and datchuse sp? 4 were saved and adopted after 2 weeks in vet hospital, the rest had to be put to sleep. This is a nice neighborhood and many of us would knock to bring her food and try to get her help, she never came house, her AC has been broken for 2 years, she had a window unit in her bedroom. When she opened her window or door to let dogs out, the smell came all over my yard, she was reported to animal control and adult protective services and they said they couldn’t do anything [emoji15]



What a sad story.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

That was a pain, but I got a cpl nice little tort hides out of it


----------



## Yvonne G

ColaCarbonaria said:


> That was a pain, but I got a cpl nice little tort hides out of it
> View attachment 253213
> 
> View attachment 253214
> 
> View attachment 253215


Did the expanding roots break the pot?


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Yvonne G said:


> Did the expanding roots break the pot?



Yes ma’am. Perfectly in half so I got lucky! Bird of Paradise plant and I’ve finally got a bloom on it! Been a cpl years...


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Going to be 90 today and 55 tomorrow.


----------



## Kristy1970

Jacqui said:


> Good morning! Going to be 90 today and 55 tomorrow.



OMG! Please send it here! I just want 75 instead of 95, I’ll take 85!


----------



## Jacqui

Kristy1970 said:


> OMG! Please send it here! I just want 75 instead of 95, I’ll take 85!


It's 38 this morning. I wish it was almost always 70-80 with night dips to 55-60.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> It's 38 this morning. I wish it was almost always 70-80 with night dips to 55-60.



This morning, right now on the west coast here we’ve got 48°f our temp range to be 47°-65°f with no real rain in the forecast.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Kristy1970

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 253307
> 
> View attachment 253308



LOVE!


----------



## Kristy1970

Jacqui said:


> It's 38 this morning. I wish it was almost always 70-80 with night dips to 55-60.



Problem here, it was 87 but with heat index and humidity, the feel real temp was 95 ... sigh, I’m ready for cooler weather but Daisy loves it!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This morning, right now on the west coast here we’ve got 48°f our temp range to be 47°-65°f with no real rain in the forecast.



Meanwhile we have almost nothing but rain ahead


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

With halloween fast approaching I just felt it was time for a little reminder;


----------



## Jacqui

Speaking of pumpkins, anybody want one or a dozen? Two years ago, for my daughter's wedding I used pumpkins and squashes for decoration. After the wedding I tossed several out in the yard. For the past two years, I have had volunteers come up.


This picture was a couple of weeks ago, but this will be the one their son will have for his jack-o-lantern. Well as much as a one year old can have a jack-o-lantern.


----------



## Sandy Murrieta

One year I had a garden and I thought it would be fun to do pumpkins. I was so excited to see the growth and in time for holloween. Two weeks before, gone! I know my gardeners took it, only explanation. I was so sad.


----------



## Kristy1970

Cowboy_Ken said:


> With halloween fast approaching I just felt it was time for a little reminder;
> View attachment 253401



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sandy Murrieta

Kristy1970 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I tried adding emojis to another thread to show humor since sometimes humor is lost in type, but any emoji I used didn't show up!? Crazy I just use 2 let's see if they get cut from my response, lol


----------



## jaizei

When the pizza delivery woman was leaving, she said "see you next time." I might have to add Marco's into the rotation so it doesn't seem like i eat so much pizza.


----------



## Jacqui

First part of lunch...


...wonder what the rest will be...


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> When the pizza delivery woman was leaving, she said "see you next time." I might have to add Marco's into the rotation so it doesn't seem like i eat so much pizza.



Sounds like a plan. Wish we had a pizza delivery here. Or even better a Mexican roach coach (nothing negative meant by the name)


----------



## Jacqui

It's the start of my weekend.


----------



## Jacqui

There is a strange and wonderous sight in the sky today!


----------



## Jacqui

Tonight is the worst night of the year.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Tonight is the worst night of the year.



I’m with y’all on this point. No American football on until tomorrow! [emoji173]️[emoji458]


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’m with y’all on this point. No American football on until tomorrow! [emoji173]️[emoji458]



Was talking frost/freeze.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all!


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Worthless!


----------



## Maro2Bear

I was out kayaking very early in the morning this past Wednesdsy on the fringes of the great Chesapeake Bay and got this nice pix...one of our last 80 degree days....today it’s 50F.


----------



## Jacqui

ColaCarbonaria said:


> Worthless!
> View attachment 254067



Love the cat


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Snow is going to start at any time.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Jacqui said:


> Love the cat



That’s Chow he’s really not that worthless. He’s th only other mammalian male I got here at th house!!


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Melis

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 254194


Snow!!!! Where are you from again @Jacqui ?


----------



## Jacqui

Melis said:


> Snow!!!! Where are you from again @Jacqui ?



Nebraska


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

My sisters house in Ft Collins yday morning


----------



## Momof4

We had a good rain the other day and now we are on a fire danger warning with high Santa Ana wind advisory!


----------



## Jacqui

Something strange in the sky tonight....


Stars! With constant rain for two weeks, it's nice seeing stars.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> We had a good rain the other day and now we are on a fire danger warning with high Santa Ana wind advisory!



CA sure has a bunch of fire dangers


----------



## Jacqui

ColaCarbonaria said:


> My sisters house in Ft Collins yday morning
> View attachment 254202



Isn't snow pretty


----------



## Jacqui

Lunch


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon on the sunny 70ish day.


----------



## Jacqui

Start of lunch


----------



## Jacqui

My oldest daughter loves pumpkin, so this time of year,

I buy her all kinds of pumpkin spice items. I buy myself some of the cereal. Mustard also likes pumpkin spice cereal...just in a different way. Lol (he is sleeping on the box of cereal)


----------



## Jacqui

Why is it, the frost kills my wanted tomatoes


and yet not touch the stinging nettles


----------



## Maggie3fan

Happy late Bday to Steven. I appreciate all the picture adventures you take us on. We appreciate you for your kindness and intelligence Happy birthday......


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff is doing a drive by to pick up his chemo. So lunch is....



Thank goodness I got a two hour nap, or my face would be in my plate. Just getting too old to go over 24 hours without sleeping.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie18fan said:


> Happy late Bday to Steven. I appreciate all the picture adventures you take us on. We appreciate you for your kindness and intelligence Happy birthday......



Well said!


----------



## Jacqui

Evening! Pretty little moon tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning! Anybody have big plans for the day?


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

NOT host a 9 yo mermaid themed birthday party like yday!!! That’s work. And it’s cold today. Booooo


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Jacqui said:


> Morning! Anybody have big plans for the day?


My plans....whatever my wife tells me to do. But that's typical of my weekends anymore. Installing me LED lighting in the kitchen today. Afterwards, she will make her determination of wall colors and what style backsplash she want surrounding the sink.


----------



## Jacqui

ColaCarbonaria said:


> NOT host a 9 yo mermaid themed birthday party like yday!!! That’s work. And it’s cold today. Booooo



Neat!


----------



## Jacqui

Mizcreant said:


> My plans....whatever my wife tells me to do. But that's typical of my weekends anymore. Installing me LED lighting in the kitchen today. Afterwards, she will make her determination of wall colors and what style backsplash she want surrounding the sink.



I wish I had somebody to help with my "Honey do list".


----------



## Jacqui

I think I have some of the best customers around. Last night a young man came in and bought a mum bouquet and candy. Like I always do, I asked the special occasion. It was their one year dating anniversary. Today, they are going to Omaha for a buggy ride because she loves horses. What a sweet guy.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

I for one, can not wait for the time change to happen.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blustery cold Autumn day yesterday here in Maryland. Wind gusts reaching 30-40 mph, temps in the 40’s, but we were lucky, we were nestled in our kayaks exploring the Pokomoke River near Snow Hill Maryland. The Pokomoke is one of the most northerly spots where the great Bald Cypress thrives.

Here’s one of the mighty trees we paddled by.

*Bald Cypress - Pokomoke River, Snow Hill, MD*





*Autumn on the Pokomoke River
*


----------



## Jacqui

Maro2Bear said:


> Blustery cold Autumn day yesterday here in Maryland. Wind gusts reaching 30-40 mph, temps in the 40’s, but we were lucky, we were nestled in our kayaks exploring the Pokomoke River near Snow Hill Maryland. The Pokomoke is one of the most northerly spots where the great Bald Cypress thrives.
> 
> Here’s one of the mighty trees we paddled by.
> 
> *Bald Cypress - Pokomoke River, Snow Hill, MD*
> 
> View attachment 254931
> 
> 
> 
> *Autumn on the Pokomoke River
> *
> View attachment 254930



A day to warm your blood. Lol So neat.


----------



## Jacqui

I can't wait to win the lottery, so I can go through fast food places and give the window person a $100 bill and tell her to just keep paying folks' bills til it's all used up.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Anybody else buy a lottery ticket?


----------



## Jacqui

I kept meaning to take a picture of this tree for you, but never got around to it. When it and a neighboring tree started to change to fall colors, it was like it only changed where the early morning sun touched it. Weeks later, you can still almost make out where the change had been.


----------



## Jacqui

Every spring I buy a couple of goldfish for each water turtle's pool. It amazes me how much they grow during the summer months. Then winter comes and I face a dilemma of what to do with them. I always kill them, when I try making them into house pets. The buried hot tub needs work in the spring, so I don't want to fiddle with fishing them out.

I thought about trying to use the dog's water dish. It's a small sheep waterer. I thought of using a horse tank heater in it, because it's above ground and only like 2' deep. Ignore the frost hit water hyacinths. Thoughts?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

At my old place, I had a 55 gallon drum upright for collecting water. Well summer would roll around and it would fill with mosquito larvae. I’d get a goldfish to eat them all up. Winter would roll around and that water would freeze at the least 4”-6” thick. Spring would come and that goldfish was still alive. No how it survived, but it did for a number of years.


----------



## jaizei

I'm with Ken, as long as it doesn't freeze completely solid, they should be ok. Winter here isn't as cold or as long as yours, but I've seen plenty of fish survive freezing weather in those sheep/horse water troughs.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> I've seen plenty of fish survive freezing weather in those sheep/horse water troughs.


The saddest part for me was the 10yr. drought we had. We had no rain and with me paying to have water delivered for drinking and bathing, I wasn’t gonna give some to a $2.00 fish. Rude?yes, but all was fine when I got them. Heckfire, even the POS says greenhouse is a myth. LOL


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I'm with Ken, as long as it doesn't freeze completely solid, they should be ok. Winter here isn't as cold or as long as yours, but I've seen plenty of fish survive freezing weather in those sheep/horse water troughs.



See I have been able to keep them with no heater even, but much bigger tanks. My worry is the tank being too small.

In my buried hot tub, I had goldfish for years. Then one year, I had a population explosion of goldfish babies. Winter came and I failed to realize with their now vast numbers, that they changed things. They used up all the oxygen under the ice mass. Lost them all.


----------



## Kristy1970

Jacqui said:


> I wish I had somebody to help with my "Honey do list".



I don’t allow my husband to paint, he does just the stuff I don’t know how to do [emoji23]


----------



## Kristy1970

Kristy1970 said:


> I don’t allow my husband to paint, he does just the stuff I don’t know how to do [emoji23]



I love to paint, it’s relaxing


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This newscast is from just down the road at my old house. Yup we’ve got some redneck freaks up here, we’ve got some solid folks up here too 
It not visually gross, just mental illnesses. 

https://www.foxnews.com/us/kitten-found-glued-to-oregon-road-rescued-by-man-driving-to-work.amp


----------



## Jacqui

Kristy1970 said:


> I love to paint, it’s relaxing



Me too!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This newscast is from just down the road at my old house. Yup we’ve got some redneck freaks up here, we’ve got some solid folks up here too
> It not visually gross, just mental illnesses.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/kitten-found-glued-to-oregon-road-rescued-by-man-driving-to-work.amp



I saw that story.


----------



## mike taylor

Getting ready for stupid winter here in Houston . We've been having cooler nights . My big guys don't like winter. But for me it's a good time to build new enclosures without dying from overheating.lol I'll be building Sally a new enclosure this winter. Hal is getting huge ! He's too heavy to pickup by myself. So I don't know how much he weighs.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Getting ready for stupid winter here in Houston . We've been having cooler nights . My big guys don't like winter. But for me it's a good time to build new enclosures without dying from overheating.lol I'll be building Sally a new enclosure this winter. Hal is getting huge ! He's too heavy to pickup by myself. So I don't know how much he weighs.
> View attachment 255374


Wow! Your hair has grown LONG! Nice-looking sulcata. I don't like winter either, but thank goodness all my animals are ready for winter. I'm still working on winterizing the plants though.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne, aren’t y’all owned by a herd of cats? Ya best be careful about turning your back on them…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I’m not sure of the Halloween parties y’all have at yer place, but this is what I woke up to after last night shindig


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah,I haven't cut my hair in two years . LoL Thats ten more dollars to spend on my animals.lol


----------



## Jacqui

Lol I was just wondering about Mike and here he appears.


----------



## Jacqui

Has anybody heard from Runt's Mom lately?


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’m not sure of the Halloween parties y’all have at yer place, but this is what I woke up to after last night shindig
> View attachment 255386


Quite reminiscient of my college days. Ah, memories.....


----------



## Jacqui

Evening! *waves*


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


>



*waves* Hi!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm really bummed out. My daughter came over this a.m. to trim Misty's toenails and she mentioned that my favorite shell station, just up the street from me, is now a Valero gas station. Dang it! I don't want Valero gas. Does anyone know if it's any good?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I'm really bummed out. My daughter came over this a.m. to trim Misty's toenails and she mentioned that my favorite shell station, just up the street from me, is now a Valero gas station. Dang it! I don't want Valero gas. Does anyone know if it's any good?



If it’s cheaper it’s better, if more expensive it’s worse.


----------



## Jacqui

Maro2Bear said:


> If it’s cheaper it’s better, if more expensive it’s worse.



Lol usually a good philosophy.


----------



## Jacqui

Goodest of good mornings TFO!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Goodest of good mornings TFO!



And to you. I’ve been a lay about mode so far.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Funny frog…


----------



## mike taylor

Man it's dang near impossible to work in a tortioses enclosure. But we getting it done . I had to rebuild the floor in my shed .Then I'm turning half of it into Hal's heated house .
View attachment 255693
View attachment 255694


----------



## Jacqui

Because of "helpers", lack of free range of motion room, or ?

Plus what happened to the floor?



mike taylor said:


> Man it's dang near impossible to work in a tortioses enclosure. But we getting it done . I had to rebuild the floor in my shed .Then I'm turning half of it into Hal's heated house .
> View attachment 255693
> View attachment 255694
> View attachment 255695


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all! Today is my one day a week, where for 24 hours, I do not have to go into work. So I am up at 5 am doing animal work. Lol


----------



## mike taylor

The floor rotted out . He has a lot of room to run almost a 1/4 acre. But when he sees you he has to check you out . I'm fixing the floor then giving him the shed . His little house is getting too small .


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> The floor rotted out . He has a lot of room to run almost a 1/4 acre. But when he sees you he has to check you out . I'm fixing the floor then giving him the shed . His little house is getting too small .



They are more curious and inquisitive, then most folks give them credit for. Plus humans are the gods of food.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah this one's getting big!


----------



## mike taylor

Got my floor all framed in after work and leveled the front of the building.Thats enough work for today. I'll level the back tomorrow . Then put the plywood down .I can see the light at the end of this tunnel. The funny thing is back in 2005 I built this shed.My uncle gave me a crap load of free lumber . So I told the wife I was building a free shed. Well I got it all framed up for free . But I had to have nice siding . So the was 500 bucks . Then we had to paint it . That was 100 bucks . Then we had to wire it . That was 500 bucks. Because I'm a electrician and have to have it all fancy. Now I just spent 600 on a new floor. So the wife comes out and reminds me of our free shed. Lol


----------



## mike taylor

The good ole free shed .


----------



## mike taylor

Where's everyone?


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Where's everyone?


I'm here, but I'm about to be not here!


----------



## juli11

I’m here too


----------



## mike taylor

Nobody doing anything this weekend ?


----------



## juli11

In the morning I do the turtle / tortoises stuff now is gym time [emoji2]


----------



## Yvonne G

I fed and watered and cleaned up after the tortoises, then I dug up a leopard nest I saw happening last night (15 eggs), then I raked up a bushel basket of leaves and dumped them on one of the box turtles' areas of hibernation. Then I came in the house and set the eggs up in the incubator. I now have three FULL incubators. Any more eggs and I'll have to find another incubator. I won't be doing anything outside the rest of the day. After lunch (mine and Misty's) I'll read for a while and that usually makes me sleepy, so I'll sleep for a while. When I wake up I'll work a couple jig saw puzzles on my Kindle. 

I don't have any big plans for tomorrow, just more of the same. Pretty exciting stuff, huh? How about you?


----------



## Maggie3fan

*NASCAR!!!! *both days.....fun time for me. Plus I am trading the Magnaflow I just had put on for the "in your face" Flowmaster I wanted.
. The Magnaflow makes my Camaro sound like your father's Buick. Hope all are fine..I'm doing mostly alright.. Trying to find space in the house for my cactus for the winter.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening folks!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> I'm really bummed out. My daughter came over this a.m. to trim Misty's toenails and she mentioned that my favorite shell station, just up the street from me, is now a Valero gas station. Dang it! I don't want Valero gas. Does anyone know if it's any good?


In Florida, independently owned fuel stations change brands all the time, it seems. Consider it a cosmetic change.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne is finding eggs and I'm finding baby red footed tortioses.


----------



## RV's mom

Last nights Arizona sunset.

Greetings all!


----------



## RV's mom

I'm in south central Phoenix, and my citrus is blooming. It's the wrong time of year and I'm concerned.. anyone else having this issue? I don't worry about the mexican lime, it seems not to have a "season", but I am concerned about the meyer lemon and orange tree.

The nice thing is, the fragrance is lovely in the evening hours...


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Yvonne is finding eggs and I'm finding baby red footed tortioses.
> View attachment 256128


Aw. ZEROPILOT has been finding RF babies too.


----------



## Yvonne G

RV's mom said:


> I'm in south central Phoenix, and my citrus is blooming. It's the wrong time of year and I'm concerned.. anyone else having this issue? I don't worry about the mexican lime, it seems not to have a "season", but I am concerned about the meyer lemon and orange tree.
> 
> The nice thing is, the fragrance is lovely in the evening hours...


Both of my Navel orange trees' fruit is starting to turn from dark green to a lighter shade of green. . . orange is not too far away! But, thankfully, no blooms yet!!


----------



## jaizei

I never thought pickles would be good on pizza but the double cheeseburger pizza from papa johns makes it work.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I never thought pickles would be good on pizza but the double cheeseburger pizza from papa johns makes it work.


The Papa John's in Clovis closed and I don't think there's another one nearby.


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> I never thought pickles would be good on pizza but the double cheeseburger pizza from papa johns makes it work.



You can’t beat those $5 pizzas!!
I know the specialty ones are more but my kids don’t branch out.


----------



## RV's mom

Yvonne G said:


> Both of my Navel orange trees' fruit is starting to turn from dark green to a lighter shade of green. . . orange is not too far away! But, thankfully, no blooms yet!!


My fruit hasn't started changing color yet. They're pretty much almost to full size, but the fact that we're getting Bloom's is worrisome.


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning glad this weekend is over . Back to work to stay busy.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

We had good weather for the Art Festival this weekend.


These guys do a great job, I take them tuna scraps after fishing trips for the different birds of prey


But the real reason we went


Funnel Cake!


----------



## Yvonne G

ColaCarbonaria said:


> We had good weather for the Art Festival this weekend.
> View attachment 256238
> 
> These guys do a great job, I take them tuna scraps after fishing trips for the different birds of prey
> View attachment 256239
> 
> But the real reason we went
> View attachment 256240
> 
> Funnel Cake!


yum!


----------



## Melis

ColaCarbonaria said:


> We had good weather for the Art Festival this weekend.
> View attachment 256238
> 
> These guys do a great job, I take them tuna scraps after fishing trips for the different birds of prey
> View attachment 256239
> 
> But the real reason we went
> View attachment 256240
> 
> Funnel Cake!


Good to know I’m not the only one that goes to festivals for the funnel cakes... lol


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Yvonne is finding eggs and I'm finding baby red footed tortioses.
> View attachment 256128



So THAT'S where my missing hatchling is!


----------



## Jacqui

RV's mom said:


> I'm in south central Phoenix, and my citrus is blooming. It's the wrong time of year and I'm concerned.. anyone else having this issue? I don't worry about the mexican lime, it seems not to have a "season", but I am concerned about the meyer lemon and orange tree.
> 
> The nice thing is, the fragrance is lovely in the evening hours...



Jealous of folks with fruit trees.


----------



## Jacqui

Haven't had a funnel cake in years.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Where's everyone?



I went out and dropped off my ballot. But I’m not real happy about it because we don’t get those “I voted” stickers.


----------



## mike taylor

LoL we do . But only if you vote . LoL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> LoL we do . But only if you vote . LoL



They know me.


----------



## Yvonne G

If you want to buy a calendar, you can pre-order here:

https://tortoiseforum.org/pages/store/

the title of the thread says 2018, but it's for the 2019 calendar


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah, everybody knows you Ken .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LOL [emoji217]


----------



## mike taylor

Man we need to get this place hopping again .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Man we need to get this place hopping again .


----------



## mike taylor

Nobody is here , nobody cares


----------



## mike taylor

I'll just talk to myself


----------



## Jacqui

It's snowing!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I'll just talk to myself



One way to have an intelligent conversation.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Nobody is here , nobody cares



I care, but I don't count.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I was out kayaking very early in the morning this past Wednesdsy on the fringes of the great Chesapeake Bay and got this nice pix...one of our last 80 degree days....today it’s 50F.
> 
> View attachment 254069


What's the pink?


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> I care, but I don't count.


You count . We will have our first freezing Wednesday.


----------



## mike taylor

What do you guys with freezing weather do for your hibiscus plants and cacti?


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> What do you guys with freezing weather do for your hibiscus plants and cacti?


Mine all get put into the greenhouse for winter.


----------



## mike taylor

I don't want to do all the pots . I guess I'll have to build plastic covers for them.


----------



## Jacqui

For days, I have noticed one mushroom was managing not to catch the eye of the redfoots and remained not eaten. As I was looking in on them at 1 am this morning, my brain finally kicked in. Yep, it was an egg just sitting there.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> You count . We will have our first freezing Wednesday.



Friday here our low is to be 12.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> What do you guys with freezing weather do for your hibiscus plants and cacti?



I bring mine inside, then promptly proceed to kill them.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning everyone [emoji217][emoji851]


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> What's the pink?



I “think” a reflection from my boat...


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning everyone [emoji217][emoji851]


Well for cryin' out loud! How the heck are ya? And why ya been gone so long?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Jacqui said:


> I bring mine inside, then promptly proceed to kill them.




Haaaa. I bring our one big one in, and it usually goes through an outdoor to indoor transition when it drops a lot of leaves, but th3n pushes out new ones. House is much drier, less humid, no rain, etc. it’s looking pretty sad right now - it doesnt help that our one heat vent blows across it making things worse. I think 5hats a good project for todsy, a shske water and relocate.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Well for cryin' out loud! How the heck are ya? And why ya been gone so long?



I’m good dear friend [emoji847]
Things have been crazy, it’s always seems like times gets away from me.
It always feels like home when I come back here [emoji217][emoji851]


----------



## mike taylor

I have the same problem. Get busy on other things and forget about the old tortoise forum.


----------



## mike taylor

It's that time of year to get the hunting stuffs cleaned up and ready to go . That's not all of it .But most of it.


----------



## Momof4

Happy Friday!! 
It’s so nice to see Noel back!!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> It's that time of year to get the hunting stuffs cleaned up and ready to go . That's not all of it .But most of it.
> View attachment 256752


Geez, do you have a gun?


----------



## mike taylor

I have more .lol I'm a natural born Texan it's my birth right .lol


----------



## Yvonne G

I have two air soft pistols. Yea!


----------



## mike taylor

I have some of them to . I use them to teach my grandkids how to shoot . That's the important things people who own guns fail to do properly. You must take the time to teach your little ones gun safety. They're only tools just like a nail gun. You use them to feed your family. God forbid if you have to protect yourself with them . I've had some of these since I was old enough to walk .I gave my boys some over the years . But the ones I have now go to my grandkids . Only if they properly use them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> God forbid if you have to protect yourself with them .


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning everyone [emoji217][emoji851]



Been thinkin' about you.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Been thinkin' about you.



Hi Jaqui [emoji851]
Been thinking about you 
I hope you are well


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday!!
> It’s so nice to see Noel back!!



Thanks [emoji851]
It’s good to be back [emoji217]


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning Everyone [emoji851]


----------



## mike taylor

Morning ! Time for eggs and bacon!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Morning ! Time for eggs and bacon!



What kind of eggs?


----------



## mike taylor

Chicken eggs


----------



## Yvonne G

Over easy eggs!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yum yum [emoji39]


----------



## Momof4

I’ve been making a eggs waffle topped with a over easy egg and cheese that melts over the top. Yummy!!


----------



## mike taylor

Well we've had hit some kind of record in the Houston area. It is snowing in November. Very strange to be this cold here. It's crazy the weather we've been having . Floods , hurricanes, and now freezing weather in Houston this time of year. We usually only have freezing weather in January and February . Strange thing are at foot! LOL


----------



## mike taylor

On a brighter note ...... The hunting should be great! Deer yummmm!


----------



## Yvonne G

Look at it this way. . . just be glad we won't be around for the next ice age.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne, I can’t find the voting page? I’m blind!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Yvonne, I can’t find the voting page? I’m blind!!!


It's at the top of the home page under Tortoise Forum Contests:

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/2...oting-thread-read-rules-before-voting.170948/


----------



## Yvonne G

I've been putting off going outside because I'm so darned cold!!! But I can't put it off much longer. I've got all the food ready for the tortoises, the inside animals are taken care of and Misty's squeezing her legs together and giving me the sad face. I must go!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> It's at the top of the home page under Tortoise Forum Contests:
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/2...oting-thread-read-rules-before-voting.170948/



Thank you!!

Geez, that was a hard decision!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Look at it this way. . . just be glad we won't be around for the next ice age.


I'm not so sure about that . It seems it gets colder every year.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I'm not so sure about that . It seems it gets colder every year.



Did you vote for the contest?


----------



## mike taylor

Nope ,To hard to choose . Will have to think about it.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Chicken eggs



I meant cooked how?


----------



## Jacqui

Starting a warming trend this week. After a single digit night, days in the 50s, even if only a couple of days, will be nice.


----------



## Jacqui

I noticed this bloom last week. Now we have had several nights in the teens and days not going above the 20s yet this one still bloomed.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> I meant cooked how?


Scrambled of course.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff has has his CAT scan and first round of labs, plus got his DOT physical done. We had lunch here...


How many can guess where, with just that clue?

Now sitting waiting for his eye appointment.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Scrambled of course.



I like mine with "Lacey pants", but the yolks still running.


----------



## mike taylor

I don't know what that is.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Scrambled of course.



I have a hard time with scrambled eggs, since my first husband (when I was pregnant) cooked me some with onions and mushrooms. He had had a bandage on his finger and without him noticing, it fell off. I found it in my helping.  Sorta looked like a mushroom. Since then I just have this bad feeling about scrambled eggs


----------



## mike taylor

I could totally understand that. Did you punch him in the face?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I don't know what that is.



It's one of those beeper thingies they give you, when you have to wait to be seated.


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I could totally understand that. Did you punch him in the face?



Nopers. I am a nice person.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm a nice person also. But you put a Band-Aid in my scrambled eggs and going to throat punch you .lol


----------



## Jacqui

When is your Grandchild due, Mike?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> On a brighter note ...... The hunting should be great! Deer yummmm!



Best taco meat ever.


----------



## mike taylor

You got that right! And it's great in spaghetti.


----------



## mike taylor

Jacqui said:


> Jeff has has his CAT scan and first round of labs, plus got his DOT physical done. We had lunch here...
> View attachment 257276
> 
> How many can guess where, with just that clue?
> 
> Now sitting waiting for his eye appointment.


Olive Garden


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I have a hard time with scrambled eggs, since my first husband (when I was pregnant) cooked me some with onions and mushrooms. He had had a bandage on his finger and without him noticing, it fell off. I found it in my helping.  Sorta looked like a mushroom. Since then I just have this bad feeling about scrambled


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday Eve [emoji41]


----------



## Jacqui

Lunch a pizza buffet place today. Jeff's regular Dr just told him his liver enzymes were high.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Anyone need some ice for their early Gin n Tonics?


----------



## Jacqui

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone need some ice for their early Gin n Tonics?
> 
> View attachment 257380



Nopers. Enjoying today and tomorrow in 50s, before we get cold and snow.

Thinking at your place, a green apple snow cone would be good


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Jeff has has his CAT scan and first round of labs, plus got his DOT physical done. We had lunch here...
> View attachment 257276
> 
> How many can guess where, with just that clue?
> 
> Now sitting waiting for his eye appointment.



Olive Garden?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> When is your Grandchild due, Mike?



She already arrived! I think she’s about a month old. 

@mike taylor


----------



## mike taylor

I just had a grandson . He's almost two months old . I got to name him . Jaxon Michael Taylor


----------



## mike taylor

My granddaughter just turned one last month. Payton Jane Taylor.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I just had a grandson . He's almost two months old . I got to name him . Jaxon Michael Taylor



I have a bad memory!
Sorry Mike. I love the name Jaxon, one of my torts is named That.


----------



## mike taylor

Lol


----------



## Jacqui

My next Grandson is due in January.


----------



## Jacqui

Final moments til the Oncologist *chews nails*


----------



## Jacqui

Good to go for 6 months.


----------



## mike taylor

Cool deal . congratulations on the new grandkid


----------



## Jacqui

Lunch with all but one of my special folks.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good to go for 6 months.


So, is he in remission? Tell him I said "hi".


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> So, is he in remission? Tell him I said "hi".



No such thing as a remission with this type cancer. It is sitting there just awaiting to strike. The chemo pills keep it from emerging. Once pills stop, it will return and more aggressively. Jeff was not expected to make it six months so he amazes his Dr.


----------



## Jacqui

Just picked this up.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Good to go for 6 months.



That’s great news!!


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Lunch with all but one of my special folks.
> View attachment 257454
> View attachment 257455



Beautiful family!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Beautiful family!!



That's my oldest daughter with her son, Cy. Her husband, my other daughter and husband, and youngest son joined Jeff and I for lunch.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Beautiful family!!



Thanks!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Upper 50s yesterday, snow all day today. Already have a light layer on the ground. Fine snow with a high wind chaser.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Melis said:


> Good to know I’m not the only one that goes to festivals for the funnel cakes... lol



If this isn't my granddaughter, she's a twin. She also goes by Melis, but she lives in California.....


mike taylor said:


> I'll just talk to myself


----------



## Maggie3fan

Nobody talks to you because the only time you come here is when you're bored.
But guess what....after 4 months of temper tantrums, and tears my car is in a classic car restoration shop .....woo hoo.... And that my friends is why my CB handle is Squeaky Wheel.......I'd have to be twins to be any happier......


----------



## Melis

maggie18fan said:


> If this isn't my granddaughter, she's a twin. She also goes by Melis, but she lives in California.....


Lol I’m a Melis from Maryland. But I’m currently in California vacationing!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Melis said:


> Lol I’m a Melis from Maryland. But I’m currently in California vacationing!



Oh sure, you missed the “Wintry Mix” of sleet, freezing rain, snow and all the accidents!


----------



## Melis

Maro2Bear said:


> Oh sure, you missed the “Wintry Mix” of sleet, freezing rain, snow and all the accidents!


Yes! We were watching the snow fall on our outdoor cam at home while enjoying the beach and palm trees here! Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Melis said:


> Yes! We were watching the snow fall on our outdoor cam at home while enjoying the beach and palm trees here! Lol



*throws a snowball at her*


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Melis said:


> Yes! We were watching the snow fall on our outdoor cam at home while enjoying the beach and palm trees here! Lol



Sure...rub it in! Enjoy, have fun.


----------



## mike taylor

The wife's Christmas bush .lol Forgive the window seal and the corner of my TV stand the dog ate it .


----------



## Kristy1970

Sunday night, going to bed, Monday and Tuesday working 9 hours ... off Wednesday at 1 pm ... thanksgiving at my sisters house 1.5 hours away, Friday manicure/pedicure with my 3 daughters and granddaughter . my daughters rehearsal dinner Friday night. hair and makeup appointments Saturday and finally wedding Saturday night!!!! Sunday... I will hope to still be alive [emoji15]


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> The wife's Christmas bush .lol Forgive the window seal and the corner of my TV stand the dog ate it .
> View attachment 257645


That tree is a beauty! She did a great job on it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristy1970 said:


> Sunday night, going to bed, Monday and Tuesday working 9 hours ... off Wednesday at 1 pm ... thanksgiving at my sisters house 1.5 hours away, Friday manicure/pedicure with my 3 daughters and granddaughter . my daughters rehearsal dinner Friday night. hair and makeup appointments Saturday and finally wedding Saturday night!!!! Sunday... I will hope to still be alive [emoji15]


Whew! Busy, busy, busy! Congratulations on the daughter's wedding! I hope you'll show us some pictures once you recuperate.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I’m happy with the new growth


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!



Jacqui, months or years back I asked if you and Jeff knew the “Exit 109” country song. Y’all hadn’t yet. Well I think I’ve done did it. 






Did that work?


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning all and a Happy Thanksgiving to y’all.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui, months or years back I asked if you and Jeff knew the “Exit 109” country song. Y’all hadn’t yet. Well I think I’ve done did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did that work?



Don't recall hearing it before.


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 257793
> View attachment 257794
> 
> 
> I’m happy with the new growth


Lookin' good.


----------



## Jacqui

Lunch with my kids and grandson. Supper with my hubby. I have a great life.


----------



## Jacqui

60s today and tomorrow. 50s on Sat. Sunday not even 32 with 1-3" of snow.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

My Black Friday buy,

10 pounds of bacon at $ 1.69 a pound.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> My Black Friday buy,
> View attachment 257918
> 10 pounds of bacon at $ 1.69 a pound.


I guess someone likes bacon, huh? Don't let @Cowboy_Ken see that. He'll be on the next bus.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I guess someone likes bacon, huh? Don't let @Cowboy_Ken see that. He'll be on the next bus.



I’m on my way.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My early years


----------



## Jacqui

Should I stay or should I go.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Wild possum food.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Turtulas-Len said:


> Wild possum food.
> View attachment 258390


What the heck is that???


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Mizcreant said:


> What the heck is that???


Dry cat food topped with turkey scrapes.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Turtulas-Len said:


> Dry cat food topped with turkey scrapes.


Bwaha! I won't mention what I thought it looked like. Lololol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Turtulas-Len said:


> Wild possum food.
> View attachment 258390



I like that the possum disguised itself as possum innards to keep others away. LOL.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all!


----------



## Jacqui

When my sister and I left home, we would each year buy my Mom a poinsettia. She has been gone for many years, but I never see a poinsettia that I don't smile and think of her. At work there is this poinsettia which has mentally become the one I would have given her. Instead I am sending this poor quality pictureof it, to all of you.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

That is a beautiful one. Thank you


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> Wild possum food.
> View attachment 258390



You should see mine. I told one of the two really chubby ones, that they are safe from the live traps... they are simply to fat to fit in one.


----------



## Jacqui

Cheryl Hills said:


> That is a beautiful one. Thank you



In real life it almost seems to glow.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone [emoji851][emoji217]


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone [emoji851][emoji217]



Hey Beautiful!


----------



## ColaCarbonaria




----------



## Cheryl Hills

Wish I was there!


----------



## Jacqui

ColaCarbonaria said:


> View attachment 259039



Beautiful!


----------



## Melis

Jacqui said:


> When my sister and I left home, we would each year buy my Mom a poinsettia. She has been gone for many years, but I never see a poinsettia that I don't smile and think of her. At work there is this poinsettia which has mentally become the one I would have given her. Instead I am sending this poor quality pictureof it, to all of you.
> View attachment 258868


<3
Butterflies do it for me


----------



## Jacqui

Melis said:


> <3
> Butterflies do it for me



Cardinals are my main trigger for her. I always think they are my Mom stopping by. Thankfully we have lots of cardinals. 

I see a bald eagle and I always ask if she sees it, too


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

If it’s any consolation it’s cold and cloudy today. That was actually a few weeks ago, I’m missing it myself....


----------



## AZtortMom

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone [emoji851][emoji217]



Back at you love [emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

Good afternoon everyone [emoji851]


----------



## Tim Carlisle

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon everyone [emoji851]


Good evening. How about blowing some of that warmer weather up my way? I just got back from walking my dog and my hands are frozen!


----------



## Jacqui

ColaCarbonaria said:


> If it’s any consolation it’s cold and cloudy today. That was actually a few weeks ago, I’m missing it myself....



In the 20s right now, headed down to 13.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening! It's my hump night, not that I am counting the nights til I can stay cuddled up with the critters all night


----------



## Jacqui

Poor Jeff delivered this morning in NC and now is shut down in VA. Just glad the storm is there, not here.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Hope you all have a marvelous Monday!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

We only got a few inches of snow, It's a pretty snow though.


----------



## Jacqui

I think all snow is beautiful to look at.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Cold and snow can't keep them down. Yesterday they were snow covered but today they are catching some December sun.

Took this pic this afternoon at about 2:45 the air temp was 41. they are 2 male red belly turtles.You can still see the snow covered field in the background


----------



## Maro2Bear

Old man Father Frost has been decorating here. Ice from my watering bucket.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening folks.


----------



## Jacqui

Do you see Santa in that chocolate?


----------



## Jacqui

Morning! Morning!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good evening! It's my hump night, not that I am counting the nights til I can stay cuddled up with the critters all night


Good evening Jacqui. How are you? Have not heard from you for quite long.


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I’m such a softy. Tonight’s news had a story about an autistic/blind little boy who just wanted to me Santa. His family and community set things up so that he could do that and more. He got to feel bushy eyebrows, fluffy beard and even a reindeer. I’m such a sucker I was dabbing my tear struck eyes.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’m such a softy. Tonight’s news had a story about an autistic/blind little boy who just wanted to me Santa. His family and community set things up so that he could do that and more. He got to feel bushy eyebrows, fluffy beard and even a reindeer. I’m such a sucker I was dabbing my tear struck eyes.


So was I. Seen the same thing.


----------



## Jacqui

Hi! *waves*


----------



## Karenp

Jacqui said:


> Do you see Santa in that chocolate?
> View attachment 259422
> View attachment 259423


Thank you for sharing.
This cracked me up!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cheryl Hills said:


> So was I. Seen the same thing.



My surrogate grandson is autistic. His teachers have told me I’m his hero. He’s 5yrs but his language level is that of a 2 yr-old. He loves my critters and always makes his way to the tortoises. 
Last year I took my sulcata to his school and let all the kids interact with him. It was great for all the kids and teachers involved. I recommend all of us, if we have the opportunity to do the same. I’ll be back for the next group of kids.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My surrogate grandson is autistic. His teachers have told me I’m his hero. He’s 5yrs but his language level is that of a 2 yr-old. He loves my critters and always makes his way to the tortoises.
> Last year I took my sulcata to his school and let all the kids interact with him. It was great for all the kids and teachers involved. I recommend all of us, if we have the opportunity to do the same. I’ll be back for the next group of kids.


That would be a really nice thing to do. I will have to look into it. But, I already do something similar. I let all the kids in my neighborhood meet my torts if they want to. Gives me a chance to teach some.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cheryl Hills said:


> I will have to look into it. Gives me a chance to teach some.


Since my wreck I’ve needed something to be focused on. I almost had a box turtle in the class as a class pet, but the hand/finger mouth was just too much to try and control with the kids and keep it a positive thing.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Howdy all. So now we’ve got a comet flying by closer than it has in 2oo years. 
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/15/science/green-comet-46p-wirtanen.amp.html


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The comet 46P/Wirtanen as seen from France through a telescope this month.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Hi everyone


----------



## Jacqui

maggie18fan said:


> Hi everyone



MAGGIE!! How are ya?


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all!


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Jury Duty....

Booooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Jacqui

ColaCarbonaria said:


> Jury Duty....
> 
> Booooooooooooooooooo



Picked or just the first stage?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ColaCarbonaria said:


> Jury Duty....
> 
> Booooooooooooooooooo



I’ve been selected as well. My attorney has instructed me to let them aware that I’m epileptic and that likely will disqualify me. “ After all, who wants one of those in the jury room?” I’ve never been so I was lookin forward to mentioning that I spend my days playing with my tortoises and watching cops and court TV. First stage for me. Only the paper work so far.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie18fan said:


> Hi everyone



Howdy Maggie3Fan! How is you? My phone number is still the same, give a guy a call.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’ve been selected as well. My attorney has instructed me to let them aware that I’m epileptic and that likely will disqualify me. “ After all, who wants one of those in the jury room?” I’ve never been so I was lookin forward to mentioning that I spend my days playing with my tortoises and watching cops and court TV. First stage for me. Only the paper work so far.



I wanna get selected.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

No what I do is wait at th back of th line and they fill up then send th rest of us home! It’s worked twice so far!!


----------



## Jacqui

ColaCarbonaria said:


> No what I do is wait at th back of th line and they fill up then send th rest of us home! It’s worked twice so far!!



Here everybody gets a number and those not dismissed are randomly drawn to serve.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Jacqui said:


> Here everybody gets a number and those not dismissed are randomly drawn to serve.



It’s a little surprising to me that it’s that easy to get out of for me but I’m not questioning it! We had 3 murder trials come up last week but idk what this weeks are...


----------



## Yvonne G

Because of my age, I don't receive the summons anymore. And I only ever received one summons in my whole life. I went to the courthouse and sat around for two days before finally being called with the group into a courtroom. When it came my turn to be questioned by the attorneys, in answering one of the questions I told them my best friend's husband is a private detective and we sit around the table discussing his cases frequently. I was excused.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

They thanked me with this “Jury service is a significant civic responsibility and fundamental duty of citizenship to protect our many rights and privileges.”


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

ColaCarbonaria said:


> Good morning!
> View attachment 260170



Yours?


----------



## Jacqui

Evening! Thank goodness that horrible holiday called Christmas is almost over.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Jacqui said:


> Yours?



Yep. She was living on her own and we kept seeing her in th empty lot across th street from our local groc store. It took Meghan a week and a pack of hot dogs to get close enough to throw a leash on her then she pulled m back to a bush where there was a litter of dried up puppies. She had it rough in th beginning but she’s been part of th fam for years now.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone [emoji217][emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Christmas Eve [emoji217][emoji173]️[emoji319]


----------



## Yvonne G

ColaCarbonaria said:


> Yep. She was living on her own and we kept seeing her in th empty lot across th street from our local groc store. It took Meghan a week and a pack of hot dogs to get close enough to throw a leash on her then she pulled m back to a bush where there was a litter of dried up puppies. She had it rough in th beginning but she’s been part of th fam for years now.


That's so sad about the puppies. But such a nice thing you taking her in. Happy ending.


----------



## Gillian M

Everyone !​


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 260367
> 
> Happy Christmas Eve [emoji217][emoji173]️[emoji319]


A cute pic.
And merry Xmas!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Merry Christmas to all my tfo friends!


----------



## AZtortMom

Merry Christmas [emoji319][emoji173]️[emoji217]


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 260367
> 
> Happy Christmas Eve [emoji217][emoji173]️[emoji319]



I love this one!


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

My friend is working in Hawaii right now and sent me these a couple days ago.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

ColaCarbonaria said:


> My friend is working in Hawaii right now and sent me these a couple days ago.
> View attachment 260594
> 
> View attachment 260595


I would love to see that in person!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ColaCarbonaria said:


> My friend is working in Hawaii right now and sent me these a couple days ago.
> View attachment 260594
> 
> View attachment 260595



Are these healthy or cold stuned sea-turtles?


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Are these healthy or cold stuned sea-turtles?



Healthy as far as I know. My friend took those pics (one turtle 2 pics) and he said they are everywhere while he is snorkeling and diving as well. The turtle looks a little tired but David said she was gone later.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> I love this one!


Merry Xmas!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Merry Xmas to you as well[emoji173]️


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Merry Xmas to you as well[emoji173]️


Merry Christmas Ken.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! I tried doing this post almost two hours ago, maybe this time will work. It's 21 out, but with the wind, it feels like 1. We also have light baby snow falling.


----------



## Jacqui

Not enough power to see the sea turtle pictures.


----------



## Yvonne G

I was reading the forum and came across a post russian/sulcata/tortoise, AKA Little Nicky Poo, made and it showed that today is his birthday. But his birthday is past, so I went to the Admin side to see why the birthday banner was stuck, and found out that Little Nicky Poo can no longer go by that nickname. Our favorite teen ager is no longer a teen ager! He's 20 years old now!!!

So, I'd like to welcome big boy NICK to the Forum!!! and wish you a belated Happy Birthday!!

@russian/sulcata/tortoise 


​


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here at my house I had Gammara add the final touches to our Christmas tree.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here at my house I had Gammara add the final touches to our Christmas tree.
> View attachment 260909


I like it!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning and Happy New Year!


----------



## Jacqui

Where is Steven these days?


----------



## Jacqui

The other day, I cut my hand on the wire that is in the door of one of my tortoise stacks. Latter when I looked at it, I had a laugh. My cut looked like an arrow.


----------



## Jacqui

The new year is coming in brutal. Tonight with windchill is -20. Brrrrr


----------



## Jacqui

Len, how do you like my kitty?


I am feeding about six of them, out with my outside cats


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

David said same spot same beach same position. Just different day. 






Hopefully just tired and ready to lay!! 
Happy New Year!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> Len, how do you like my kitty?
> View attachment 261040
> 
> I am feeding about six of them, out with my outside cats


Love em, I don't know how many I'm feeding but no matter how much food I put out nightly it's all gone the next morning. Recently been seeing an all black cat eating Walkers left over mazuri in the early morning. Still haven't figured out what took my ducks. Woke up to 65 degrees this first day of 2019.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Jacqui said:


> Len, how do you like my kitty?
> View attachment 261040
> 
> I am feeding about six of them, out with my outside cats


They are so cool to raise. Make nice pets but better left in the wild. Did you know, possums can not get rabies, and they eat ticks!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Len, how do you like my kitty?


I like ‘em like this here…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Correction, mine’s a raccoon, a great pet yet tastier than possums.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I’m watching the 2019 Rose Bowl Game (the grand daddy of them all) and I’m not sure but it sure looks like Ohio puts little marijuana leaf stickers on their helmets. Just saying.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just checked. If I’m to believe “the world wide google machine” they are buck-eye leaves. And people laugh at us for having Ducks and beavers!


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

ZooAtlanta



I need one of these bench’s!


Look over the top of th slider in th back of th tank.


You can see his huge head in th background.




Two of the platynota were pretty bumpy and 2 not so much. 


These little bog turtles really caught my eye they were so cool and I’d never seen them before, said they were native to north Georgia.


Aldabra winter home.


----------



## baldegale

hello everybody!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi yourself!!! What's happening?


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just checked. If I’m to believe “the world wide google machine” they are buck-eye leaves. And people laugh at us for having Ducks and beavers!


I heard the Ducks won! My husbands favorite team since he is from Oregon!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cheryl Hills said:


> I heard the Ducks won! My husbands favorite team since he is from Oregon!



Wasn’t he able to watch the game on live TV?
And yes, the Ducks won!!!!


----------



## baldegale

nothing much is happening! im FINALLY allowed to get my snake back so ive been using forums more again!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

baldegale said:


> I’m FINALLY allowed to get my snake back!


Y’all are an adult. Who or what would stop y’all from having yer snake with ya?


----------



## baldegale

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Y’all are an adult. Who or what would stop y’all from having yer snake with ya?



im 18, and living w my grandma hahaha (i have the wrong age on my acc)


----------



## smarch

Back again and oh boy have things been crazy, got a new job in August, moved in with the boyfriend in our own apartment in Oct, a week after moving in I went to the shelter and Franklin got a cat brother named Salem, and today I came home with my very first baby noodle, and found a nice little reptile store right near me so no more Petco for live pets!!.


----------



## Yvonne G

Damn it's good to see you back here. I've been wondering what happened to you.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Damn it's good to see you back here. I've been wondering what happened to you.



Well I know if I don’t show up for too long I’ll get emails worried about me hahaha 

But yeah life’s been busy, I work driving for a living (and taking care of office plants, but lots of driving!) and keeping a house tidy after a man is literally impossible. 3 months later and today he asked where the mailbox is! Sheesh! And I got a new phone and have very very slowly installing apps back on this one.


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Y’all are an adult. Who or what would stop y’all from having yer snake with ya?



Funny I came back right for a comment like this, I just bought a baby corn snake yesterday, and my mother has informed me that she will no longer me visiting my apartment because she “can’t stand to be in the same house as it” even if I put a blanket over the tank or something when she’s over so she can’t even see him.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

smarch said:


> my mother has informed me that she will no longer me visiting my apartment



Maybe too personal of a question here, but is this a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## baldegale

smarch said:


> Funny I came back right for a comment like this, I just bought a baby corn snake yesterday, and my mother has informed me that she will no longer me visiting my apartment because she “can’t stand to be in the same house as it” even if I put a blanket over the tank or something when she’s over so she can’t even see him.



thats exactly how my grandma is, and my mom. when i get my own place i intend on keeping multiple and/or breeding BPs. basically my mom and my grandma said theyd never step foot in my apartment


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Back again and oh boy have things been crazy, got a new job in August, moved in with the boyfriend in our own apartment in Oct, a week after moving in I went to the shelter and Franklin got a cat brother named Salem, and today I came home with my very first baby noodle, and found a nice little reptile store right near me so no more Petco for live pets!!.
> View attachment 261342
> View attachment 261343
> View attachment 261344
> View attachment 261345
> View attachment 261346



Love the noodle!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Maybe too personal of a question here, but is this a good thing or a bad thing?



Always a bad thing when something keeps a Mother and daughter apart.


----------



## Jacqui

baldegale said:


> thats exactly how my grandma is, and my mom. when i get my own place i intend on keeping multiple and/or breeding BPs. basically my mom and my grandma said theyd never step foot in my apartment



Give them time and never ever tell them about escapes.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Blackdog1714

I will never forget finding an albino corn snake under a porch years ago. My older neighbor was concerned that the contractor had forgot an extension cord. Well surprise the extension cord just wiggled its way over to me and curled up on my wrist. I new some Vet Techs and we went for a ride. That happy snake got an awesome Rep Home


----------



## smarch

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Maybe too personal of a question here, but is this a good thing or a bad thing?



I live my mum, so kinda a bad thing especially since I love having people come here so I don’t even have to go out to see people. But I mean if you know something I can adopt that’ll do that to my boyfriends mother I’m all ears [emoji23]


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Love the noodle!



He’s pretty awesome... but sooooo tiny and delicate!! Scared of this baby being small and delicate, but the guy I got him from was dropped off some Russian torts and they laid eggs and he has them incubating now and it’s gonna take soooo much control not to get one!!


----------



## Melis

Blackdog1714 said:


> I will never forget finding an albino corn snake under a porch years ago. My older neighbor was concerned that the contractor had forgot an extension cord. Well surprise the extension cord just wiggled its way over to me and curled up on my wrist. I new some Vet Techs and we went for a ride. That happy snake got an awesome Rep Home


I had a baby albino milksnake that escaped many years ago. It was gone for months so I assumed it had died. Then around Christmas time I bought my dogs those little red and white striped rawhides that looked like candy canes. That’s what I thought I was picking up off the floor until it started moving! Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Those little snakes are so great at escaping, make Russian tortoises seem home bound.


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> He’s pretty awesome... but sooooo tiny and delicate!! Scared of this baby being small and delicate, but the guy I got him from was dropped off some Russian torts and they laid eggs and he has them incubating now and it’s gonna take soooo much to not get one



Control is overrated. Live life to the fullest, get one!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## Jacqui

Melis said:


> I had a baby albino milksnake that escaped many years ago. It was gone for months so I assumed it had died. Then around Christmas time I bought my dogs those little red and white striped rawhides that looked like candy canes. That’s what I thought I was picking up off the floor until it started moving! Lol



Surprise! Shock! They show up at the most unexpected moments and places. Had he grown?


----------



## Melis

Jacqui said:


> Surprise! Shock! They show up at the most unexpected moments and places. Had he grown?


No not really. Still small enough to pass for a candy cane lol


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Control is overrated. Live life to the fullest, get one!



If I had space for one I would!! But I’d rather get Franklin in something bigger than try to squish a baby into somewhere too. And I actually opted for snake over bearded dragon because I didn’t have to worry about running 2-3 lights, versus just the one heating pad. Electricity wise right now it was good too hahah.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

had to have it.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening folks


----------



## Jacqui

I hate going out of my way to a store, only to get there and they are out of stock on the items I need.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning silly people. *waves*


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! *waves* Three more hours and my weekend begins.


----------



## Melis

ColaCarbonaria said:


> Good morning!
> View attachment 261695
> 
> View attachment 261696
> 
> View attachment 261697


Where was this from?


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Melis said:


> Where was this from?



Georgia Aquarium. It was great, they do a great job.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! More snow is falling outside. Coming to work, my normal 1.5 hour drive became 2.75 hours. The rain turned to snow quickly this evening. Heavy wet snow made thick slush and hazardous roads. 70 mph roads became 25 mph. Barely missed hitting a car who spun out in front of me. Going home will be worse.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone [emoji217][emoji851]


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone [emoji217][emoji851]



Morning Beautiful


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Melis

Snow day here in Maryland!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## TortoiseRacket

Good Morning!


----------



## Momof4

Happy Monday!!


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

So obviously we did all the fun touristy stuff in Atlanta a couple of weeks ago, th World of Coca Cola (coke museum) is across th Park from th aquarium and there is a huge tasting room that has all the products they sell around the world. Some of it was pretty wild tasting. If ever in Italy and they offer you a Beverly, my advice is graciously decline.... So they had it sectioned off by continent and when I tasted this I thought of our friend @CarolIM. I’m assuming it’s an acquired taste!


----------



## Momof4

ColaCarbonaria said:


> So obviously we did all the fun touristy stuff in Atlanta a couple of weeks ago, th World of Coca Cola (coke museum) is across th Park from th aquarium and there is a huge tasting room that has all the products they sell around the world. Some of it was pretty wild tasting. If ever in Italy and they offer you a Beverly, my advice is graciously decline.... So they had it sectioned off by continent and when I tasted this I thought of our friend @CarolIM. I’m assuming it’s an acquired taste!
> View attachment 262393
> 
> View attachment 262394



How fun!!


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning and Happy New Year!


A belated happy New Year!


----------



## Yvonne G

My sister, Maggie18fan, asked me to let you know that she had to have her 18 year old kitty, Roxie, put to sleep today.


----------



## TortoiseRacket

Oh I’m so sorry! He’s probably eating pounds of cat treats and frolicking in the sun chasing a flashlight...
Hopefully he’s in a better place


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> My si ster, Maggie18fan, asked me to let you kow that she had to have her 18 year old kitty, Roxie, put to sleep today.



Aww, so sad for Maggie. 
Hugs to her.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Damn it's good to see you back here. I've been wondering what happened to you.


Same here, @smarch .


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> My sister, Maggie18fan, asked me to let you know that she had to have her 18 year old kitty, Roxie, put to sleep today.



*hugs* So so sorry Maggie.


----------



## smarch

Well. I had a baby corn snake, unfortunately last Tuesday when I was warming up how food and going to handle him to wake him up, he was gone. I posted that in my actual snake thread. Definitely didn’t think I’d ever want one again. But the past few days I’ve warmed back up to the idea, my friend has a Ball Python and the only reason I didn’t consider them was I know they’re bigger, I actually didn’t realize they stay shorter than corn snakes, and also that because they’re less active they can be housed in the same size tanks as adults. So I think that’s what I’ll be doing, because I think if I get another corn snake all I’ll think of when I look at him/her is holding Truffles when he was limp and lifeless.


----------



## baldegale

smarch said:


> Well. I had a baby corn snake, unfortunately last Tuesday when I was warming up how food and going to handle him to wake him up, he was gone. I posted that in my actual snake thread. Definitely didn’t think I’d ever want one again. But the past few days I’ve warmed back up to the idea, my friend has a Ball Python and the only reason I didn’t consider them was I know they’re bigger, I actually didn’t realize they stay shorter than corn snakes, and also that because they’re less active they can be housed in the same size tanks as adults. So I think that’s what I’ll be doing, because I think if I get another corn snake all I’ll think of when I look at him/her is holding Truffles when he was limp and lifeless.



im sorry for your loss. ive heard nothing but good things about BPs, look into western hognoses too, cute little snoots


----------



## baldegale

anyone else get hit by this snow storm though? sitting at about a foot so far and two more days left of snow


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Well. I had a baby corn snake, unfortunately last Tuesday when I was warming up how food and going to handle him to wake him up, he was gone. I posted that in my actual snake thread. Definitely didn’t think I’d ever want one again. But the past few days I’ve warmed back up to the idea, my friend has a Ball Python and the only reason I didn’t consider them was I know they’re bigger, I actually didn’t realize they stay shorter than corn snakes, and also that because they’re less active they can be housed in the same size tanks as adults. So I think that’s what I’ll be doing, because I think if I get another corn snake all I’ll think of when I look at him/her is holding Truffles when he was limp and lifeless.



BPs are my favorite snakes Sorry about your noddle.


----------



## smarch

baldegale said:


> im sorry for your loss. ive heard nothing but good things about BPs, look into western hognoses too, cute little snoots



I hear from people who have them that they’re very picky and not to get one... but also that they love theirs and they’re great. Make up your minds people lol, it’s like Subaru people telling me not to get a car and then bragging about their own (But really, stuck to non-turbo, they don’t lie lol).


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> BPs are my favorite snakes Sorry about your noddle.



I think through research I’ve ruled out BPs, I could work through their care requirements that are more picky, but I like to watch my reptile(s), they’re visual items as well as fun to care for... even if franklin is a loud pain in the butt bashing the side of his home with his shell at all hours. I understand a BP will spend most time in a hide because they like to feel secure, while corn snakes are active and like to climb and explore, so I do think I was right with a corn snake to fit what I want from a pet, I’m going to research breeders around me, since I can’t ship one to me for months, it’s -8 here right now post snow storm, there’s another shop about an hour from my home that’s actually on my work route I’m going to check out, I don’t blame the shop for Truffles, I think it was failure to thrive, but I’m honestly just too embarrassed to go there and tell them I lost the snake in a week and a half, but they have really good reviews online, and we’re definitely knowledgeable. (Still want one of those Russian hatchlings when they hatch lol). Plus I still have 9 pinkies in my fridge and a BP wouldn’t eat those as more than a snack lol.


----------



## smarch

baldegale said:


> anyone else get hit by this snow storm though? sitting at about a foot so far and two more days left of snow



We got just under a foot in central MA sat into Sunday, then rain/winter mix Sunday and now it’s -8 here so everything deep froze, I tried to use wiper fluid today on the highway because the salt accumulation make it impossible to see, and it just threw ice droplets on my windshield ... yikes lol.


----------



## baldegale

smarch said:


> I hear from people who have them that they’re very picky and not to get one... but also that they love theirs and they’re great. Make up your minds people lol, it’s like Subaru people telling me not to get a car and then bragging about their own (But really, stuck to non-turbo, they don’t lie lol).



they have great personalities but yes they can be very picky


----------



## TortoiseRacket

smarch said:


> Well. I had a baby corn snake, unfortunately last Tuesday when I was warming up how food and going to handle him to wake him up, he was gone. I posted that in my actual snake thread. Definitely didn’t think I’d ever want one again. But the past few days I’ve warmed back up to the idea, my friend has a Ball Python and the only reason I didn’t consider them was I know they’re bigger, I actually didn’t realize they stay shorter than corn snakes, and also that because they’re less active they can be housed in the same size tanks as adults. So I think that’s what I’ll be doing, because I think if I get another corn snake all I’ll think of when I look at him/her is holding Truffles when he was limp and lifeless.


Get a yellow rat snake! They are like corn snakes but less common and they are kinda nutty. They’re really active!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

TortoiseRacket said:


> Get a yellow rat snake! They are like corn snakes but less common and they are kinda nutty. They’re really active!


Yellow rat snakes are neat, my first store bought snake was a yellow rat back in 1964 from Southeast Pets on Pennsylvania Ave, in Wash DC.


----------



## Jacqui

baldegale said:


> they have great personalities but yes they can be very picky



Tends to be more the females. I like that they move slower. I have a fear of snakes, so the slower movement is a plus. I love the ball curling, too. I also like the thicker size. My kids use to often leave kids unlocked and snakes escaped. Could find the BPs, but never those tiny corns.


----------



## Jacqui

Ugh, ice storm. Everything is closing from here to home. 80 miles of icy roads is not on my wanna do list.


----------



## smarch

Well I didn’t find a local breeder. But Franklin came from a Petco nearly 7 years ago, so a Petsmart snake can’t be that bad (at least they come with a guarantee). Her name is Snickerdoodle.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

smarch said:


> Well I didn’t find a local breeder. But Franklin came from a Petco nearly 7 years ago, so a Petsmart snake can’t be that bad (at least they come with a guarantee). Her name is Snickerdoodle.
> View attachment 263165
> 
> View attachment 263166
> View attachment 263167


She is beautiful!


----------



## Jacqui

Good day!


----------



## Jacqui

Not looking forward to Wednesday. The high is going to be 7.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Not looking forward to Wednesday. The high is going to be 7.



That’s Thursday for us, high of 9. Yikes!! Last Monday the high here was 1, I took a plant out of one of my accounts at work to run to my car and it cold damaged and died instantly!! Oops! Good thing it was only going to the trash later anyway.


----------



## smarch

Took Snickerdoodle out for a couple minutes after letting her hide left alone for 2 days. She’s definitely more shy than Truffles was.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all! *waves*


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Jacqui said:


> Not looking forward to Wednesday. The high is going to be 7.


We are going to have a high of 2 and low of -12 this week. I will be hibernating!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

smarch said:


> Took Snickerdoodle out for a couple minutes after letting her hide left alone for 2 days. She’s definitely more shy than Truffles was.
> 
> View attachment 263317
> View attachment 263318


Beautiful snake!


----------



## smarch

She came out of hiding for the first time on her own in her 5 days at home. Checked back a couple minutes later and she was hidden again.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Jacqui

*waves* Hi!


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 263755


How are you doing, Nick? Tortoise looks great. Is that a new pup in the background?


----------



## smarch

Hey guys, busy busy chaos that is my life seems to rule all. I’m trying to make myself a better person this year... just bought myself the $1200 iPhone xs Max for Christmas to game (umm runescape mobile yess!!) but... I spend way too much time on my phone and actually set screen time limits on social media after a bad Sunday where it told me I spent 8 hours on various social media apps... yikes!! I just bought a new kindle because my last one finally fried after being the first touch model that I got back in 2011, the new ones waterproof so summer on the lake will be made easier! Anyway anyone have some book suggestions for my high reading goals of AT LEAST 24 books this year? I’ve been asking everyone, I want a variety. Also if anyone knows any good podcasts I literally spend 6+ hours a day driving and the same old music on the radio is really getting old!


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> Hey guys, busy busy chaos that is my life seems to rule all. I’m trying to make myself a better person this year... just bought myself the $1200 iPhone xs Max for Christmas to game (umm runescape mobile yess!!) but... I spend way too much time on my phone and actually set screen time limits on social media after a bad Sunday where it told me I spent 8 hours on various social media apps... yikes!! I just bought a new kindle because my last one finally fried after being the first touch model that I got back in 2011, the new ones waterproof so summer on the lake will be made easier! Anyway anyone have some book suggestions for my high reading goals of AT LEAST 24 books this year? I’ve been asking everyone, I want a variety. Also if anyone knows any good podcasts I literally spend 6+ hours a day driving and the same old music on the radio is really getting old!



Do you count audio books as reading?

Do you listen to any podcasts already? Do you prefer a specific type?


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> Do you count audio books as reading?
> 
> Do you listen to any podcasts already? Do you prefer a specific type?



I wouldn’t count audio books in my 24 for the year just because I need to learn to focus and read again which is why I made it a goal, but I would definitely do audio books because of all the driving. I’m not sure on podcast types, I’m still trying to familiarize myself with them and what types there are and stuff.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Picked up another treadle sewing machine today. It's A Minnesota A from the early 29th century that was sold buy Sears.


It needs work and is missing a few parts


----------



## smarch

Speaking of sewing here’s my latest project I’m working on. All hand stitched because I have terrible luck with sewing machines but also have a nice strong tight hand stitch.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Picked up another treadle sewing machine today. It's A Minnesota A from the early 29th century that was sold buy Sears.
> View attachment 264320
> View attachment 264321
> It needs work and is missing a few parts


Wow. That looks in pretty good condition for its age.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Melis

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 264416


And who is this new addition??


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 264416


A bundle of beauty


----------



## Jacqui

Melis said:


> And who is this new addition??



My newest grandson, Benjamin. I call him Panda.


----------



## Jacqui

Cheryl Hills said:


> A bundle of beauty



Not so beautiful yet. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Lunch...


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Lunch...
> View attachment 264431



Mmmm I’m still stuffed from my lunch but that just made my mouth water!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Spring is sprouting here in Maryland!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Folks in the CDR might/should/will find this article interesting. “In the Middle of Nowhere”

https://thejessonpress.com/life-tim...-installment-1/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> My newest grandson, Benjamin. I call him Panda.


I didn't realize she was this close to delivering. Congrats, Gramma!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Wow. That looks in pretty good condition for its age.


For being at least a 100 years old the oak wood is going to be an easy fix. So far all I've done is used a wood cleaner and wiped it twice with golden pecan stain and it looks much better already.


I don't want it to look new when finished, Just clean.


----------



## bouaboua

@Yvonne G 

hello My Lady and thank you for looking for me in FB and messaging me here.

I was just very busy due to the US/China tread war because we are moving our production out of China and looking for a place to put it. So I visited Philippine couple times, and scheduled to visit Malaysia in mid-Feb and possible Vietnam.....I know I not suppose to talk about politics but this is the only thing that I agree with Mr. Trump.

I also have some good news to report, which is we successfully hatched 5 Eastern Leopard tortoise babies out of 6 eggs, which my wife is so, so stoked about it. On top of that, one of the Burmese star eggs hatched one weeks ago that makes my wife even more excited. One female Rediated also laid 5 eggs........Some excitements!

I will try to come back as much as I use to but I need to have time and my mind are not fully occupied by my work. It's going to be a very tough 2019 for me, I need the strength and wisdom from above no matter where my production may goes or how long it may goes, let me be peaceful and grateful for everything.

Love you Yvonne and all and talk to you all soon.


----------



## TortoiseRacket

Okay, so I am finally doing it.


This spring, I am making a year round tortoise pen for my Russian tortoises. They will hibernate and everything. I was a little afraid to do this, but I think they’ll be happier. And when they lay eggs, they will hatch in the ground. That way, only the strongest tortoises hatch, just like in the wild. Most food will be the constant supply of weeds.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> @Yvonne G
> 
> hello My Lady and thank you for looking for me in FB and messaging me here.
> 
> I was just very busy due to the US/China tread war because we are moving our production out of China and looking for a place to put it. So I visited Philippine couple times, and scheduled to visit Malaysia in mid-Feb and possible Vietnam.....I know I not suppose to talk about politics but this is the only thing that I agree with Mr. Trump.
> 
> I also have some good news to report, which is we successfully hatched 5 Eastern Leopard tortoise babies out of 6 eggs, which my wife is so, so stoked about it. On top of that, one of the Burmese star eggs hatched one weeks ago that makes my wife even more excited. One female Rediated also laid 5 eggs........Some excitements!
> 
> I will try to come back as much as I use to but I need to have time and my mind are not fully occupied by my work. It's going to be a very tough 2019 for me, I need the strength and wisdom from above no matter where my production may goes or how long it may goes, let me be peaceful and grateful for everything.
> 
> Love you Yvonne and all and talk to you all soon.
> 
> View attachment 264549
> View attachment 264550
> View attachment 264551
> View attachment 264552
> View attachment 264553
> View attachment 264554
> View attachment 264555
> View attachment 264556
> View attachment 264557


Oh, Steven! That is such good news about the eggs hatching. And hatching RADIATA!!!!! I had no idea you had a breeding pair. GOOD JOB to you and Irene!!! So sorry about the troubles for you in China. Hopefully you will get it resolved in your favor, and soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

TortoiseRacket said:


> Okay, so I am finally doing it.
> 
> 
> This spring, I am making a year round tortoise pen for my Russian tortoises. They will hibernate and everything. I was a little afraid to do this, but I think they’ll be happier. And when they lay eggs, they will hatch in the ground. That way, only the strongest tortoises hatch, just like in the wild. Most food will be the constant supply of weeds.


It's not easy to allow them to brumate outdoors here in our country. The winters are too wet for them to live through it brumating outside. So a year round enclosure or yard is great, but my advice is to box them up in the winter and brumate them in a cool, dry place out of the wet weather.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's not easy to allow them to brumate here in our country. The winters are too wet for them to live through it brumating outside. So a year round enclosure or yard is great, but my advice is to box them up in the winter and brumate them in a cool, dry place out of the wet weather.



Sorta by accident, I learned mine could survive outside year round. Good luck!


----------



## bouaboua

Top of the morning to everyone and May you all have a great start of a working week. Or not a working week.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Top of the morning to everyone and May you all have a great start of a working week. Or not a working week.



Good morning to you Steven!
I hope you and family are well [emoji847][emoji851]


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Top of the morning to everyone and May you all have a great start of a working week. Or not a working week.


Hi Steven!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Steven!


That two cactus you gave me six months ago grows very well.............


----------



## Yvonne G

You're always welcome to come get more (hint, hint!)


bouaboua said:


> That two cactus you gave me six months ago grows very well.............
> 
> View attachment 264691
> View attachment 264692


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> That two cactus you gave me six months ago grows very well.............
> 
> View attachment 264691
> View attachment 264692


That's lovely!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't allow them to bloom. I pinch the flower stalks out


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> My newest grandson, Benjamin. I call him Panda.



Awww, so beautiful!! 
Love his nickname!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I don't allow them to bloom. I pinch the flower stalks out


I will do so today. Thank you for the tips.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> That's lovely!!!


Hello Yvonne, I stumbled over this thread. 
The cactus you have are they a certain type? I like the way yours stay close to the ground.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello Yvonne, I stumbled over this thread.
> The cactus you have are they a certain type? I like the way yours stay close to the ground.
> View attachment 264726


No, those that are close to the ground aren't the ones Steven was talking about. The cuttings he got from me were the larger succulent right in front of the white planter pots. And it grows upright, like a bush.

I have a very large collection of cacti and succulents. Here's what is growing in the ground:



The two big opuntia fell over last winter because of the wet ground and the roots couldn't hold the heavy plants.







And here's where all the potted cacti and succulents spend the winter:


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> No, those that are close to the ground aren't the ones Steven was talking about. The cuttings he got from me were the larger succulent right in front of the white planter pots. And it grows upright, like a bush.
> 
> I have a very large collection of cacti and succulents. Here's what is growing in the ground:
> 
> View attachment 264751
> 
> The two big opuntia fell over last winter because of the wet ground and the roots couldn't hold the heavy plants.
> 
> 
> View attachment 264752
> View attachment 264753
> View attachment 264754
> 
> 
> And here's where all the potted cacti and succulents spend the winter:
> 
> View attachment 264756
> View attachment 264755


WOW where do you find the time.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> WOW where do you find the time.


If you only knew! I spend three quarters of my day sitting in my recliner, working jigsaw puzzles. The house doesn't get cleaned. I'd be ashamed to have anyone over - thank goodness, no one ever comes over!!! During the summer I water twice a week, but in winter the pots don't dry out but maybe once a month. And the outside plants take care of themselves. About twice a year I load up my battery operated five gallon sprayer with Round-Up and spray all the weeds. Takes maybe three hours to do the whole property. Much less time than it would take to have to hoe or pull all those weeds. I know it sounds like I'm a pretty active and busy person, when you only read snippets of my life here, but actually, I'm pretty lazy and don't do much.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Is not roundup bad for the torts?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> No, those that are close to the ground aren't the ones Steven was talking about. The cuttings he got from me were the larger succulent right in front of the white planter pots. And it grows upright, like a bush.
> 
> I have a very large collection of cacti and succulents. Here's what is growing in the ground:
> 
> View attachment 264751
> 
> The two big opuntia fell over last winter because of the wet ground and the roots couldn't hold the heavy plants.
> 
> 
> View attachment 264752
> View attachment 264753
> View attachment 264754
> 
> 
> And here's where all the potted cacti and succulents spend the winter:
> 
> View attachment 264756
> View attachment 264755




Wow.....just gorgeous cacti!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cheryl Hills said:


> Is not roundup bad for the torts?


Yup, and it would be bad for my tortoises, however, I don't spray in any of their yards and I'm careful to not spray on breezy/windy days


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

I told Dave I kinda hated him.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yvonne G

You have two now, Nick?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I came across another sewing machine. It's not a treadle but old.. What caught my attention was the motor, when it was designed Tesla and Edison were competing on which type of electric would be used throughout the USA so this motor will run on either direct or alternating current so it could be used wherever you lived if you had access to electricity.



It is a White machine but the foot control is a singer and not sure about the cabinet, it's old but not sure it is what was sold with this machine at that time.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cool!


----------



## bouaboua

Happy weekend and love the raining day here!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, Steven. . . that must mean you're home, huh? Yup, raining here too.


----------



## bouaboua

Yes. I'm been home for two weeks now and rain none stop. I love it. 

I will head out to Asia again tomorrow night.


----------



## Jacqui

More snow here.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> Where is Steven these days?



So glad this finally got answered.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Yes. I'm been home for two weeks now and rain none stop. I love it.
> 
> I will head out to Asia again tomorrow night.



Safe trip.


----------



## baldegale

lifes gonna change pretty big here within the next couple months, gonna move to florida from ohio, gonna be interesting


----------



## Yvonne G

baldegale said:


> lifes gonna change pretty big here within the next couple months, gonna move to florida from ohio, gonna be interesting


Moving because of your job? Or retiring? Good luck with the move, and be sure to show us lots of pictures once you get settled.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I'm still waiting for them to sprout. A couple weeks ago a whole bunch of sprouts happened in their container and I was beyond happy, until I realized it was chickweed. Shoot! But I'm still taking care of the pot and I've plucked out all the chickweed. Yesterday I noticed two new sprouts. They have a different look to them, so I know they're not chickweed. Hopefully it's going to be my rainbow trees! Fingers crossed.




Did you ever have any luck with the rainbow trees? IIRC I had seedlings but they got hit by full sun and didn't make it.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Getting my hot chocolate fix...yep, oil change time.


----------



## TortoiseRacket

I’m visiting Florida and I caught my very first anole in Florida EVER, and I saw a Cuban Knight Anole!!!! I’m so happy! Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Did you ever have any luck with the rainbow trees? IIRC I had seedlings but they got hit by full sun and didn't make it.


If I'm remembering correctly, the seeds I received were microscopic and difficult to plant. Nothing sprouted. It's a beautiful tree and I'd love to try again.


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I wouldn’t count audio books in my 24 for the year just because I need to learn to focus and read again which is why I made it a goal, but I would definitely do audio books because of all the driving. I’m not sure on podcast types, I’m still trying to familiarize myself with them and what types there are and stuff.



Really, anything/anyone you've heard on the radio probably has a podcast. I have an earbud in for 12+ hours most days, so I listen to a lot of podcasts.

Hardcore History (comprehensive, episodes 3+ hours long)
We're Alive (fiction, zombie, 150+ hours total)
Casefile (true crime)
True Crime Obsessed (comedy/commentary)
Slowburn (1st season Watergate, 2nd season Clinton Impeachment)


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> If I'm remembering correctly, the seeds I received were microscopic and difficult to plant. Nothing sprouted. It's a beautiful tree and I'd love to try again.



I think I'm gonna give it a go again. If i don't get everything going in Spring, I put off my ambitions for the following year so I need to get going.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I think I'm gonna give it a go again. If i don't get everything going in Spring, I put off my ambitions for the following year so I need to get going.


I just looked them up online again and everyone sells seeds. I did find one place that had small trees in 6" pots for pretty cheap, but they were sold out. I'm not going to try seeds again. I'm going to try to find one already sprouted.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

baldegale said:


> lifes gonna change pretty big here within the next couple months, gonna move to florida from ohio, gonna be interesting


What part of Florida are you moving to? I'm in the Florida Panhandle.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> No, those that are close to the ground aren't the ones Steven was talking about. The cuttings he got from me were the larger succulent right in front of the white planter pots. And it grows upright, like a bush.
> 
> I have a very large collection of cacti and succulents. Here's what is growing in the ground:
> 
> View attachment 264751
> 
> The two big opuntia fell over last winter because of the wet ground and the roots couldn't hold the heavy plants.
> 
> 
> View attachment 264752
> View attachment 264753
> View attachment 264754
> 
> 
> And here's where all the potted cacti and succulents spend the winter:
> 
> View attachment 264756
> View attachment 264755


Uh-oh, Yvonne... If I show those pictures of succulents to my significant other, we might have to plan a visit to California!


----------



## AZtortMom

Pastel Tortie said:


> Uh-oh, Yvonne... If I show those pictures of succulents to my significant other, we might have to plan a visit to California!



Oh my goodness!
I love your succulents! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> No, those that are close to the ground aren't the ones Steven was talking about. The cuttings he got from me were the larger succulent right in front of the white planter pots. And it grows upright, like a bush.
> 
> I have a very large collection of cacti and succulents. Here's what is growing in the ground:
> 
> View attachment 264751
> 
> The two big opuntia fell over last winter because of the wet ground and the roots couldn't hold the heavy plants.
> 
> 
> View attachment 264752
> View attachment 264753
> View attachment 264754
> 
> 
> And here's where all the potted cacti and succulents spend the winter:
> 
> View attachment 264756
> View attachment 264755



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
I’m so envious of your succulents


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Uh-oh, Yvonne... If I show those pictures of succulents to my significant other, we might have to plan a visit to California!


You would be most welcome, and lots of cuttngs your way!


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening! Another round of snow storms on us. Visibility wa as down to maybe a quarter of a mile tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> I’m so envious of your succulents



Me too!


----------



## Yvonne G

@Jacqui - i just watched the news showing all the cancelled flights and terrible snow conditions on the highways and it got me wondering about Jeff. Hopefully he's in the west?


----------



## smarch

Never a dull moment at work. Today I was servicing the plants in an empty building at an industrial park (why they put plants in the lobby BEFORE they finished renovating and getting businesses to move in I’ll never know, a few got cold damage and but the dust this winter because they weren’t using heat) but in the back parking lot near the loading dock, I saw a black cat hanging out. It snowed last night but was warm today and will be tomorrow too. I threw my work van in park and walked slowly near the cat, he started crying and hid under a car out of my reach, quickly ran to the store right down the street and picked up a can of food and rushed back, as soon as he heard the can pop he decided maybe I wasn’t all that bad. Scooped him up and drove him 10 minutes to the closest shelter to see if he had a home. Unfortunately I tried to put him in a plastic tote that turns out doesn’t hold cats and he turned into a jack in the box and I got a scratch, so he’s on a quarantine hold because rabies, but he was actually a sweetheart and even cornered in my van on the windshield he was hissing at me trying to move him but never swung or bit and he definitely could have. Rode quietly on my lap to the shelter while I sang to him. After the 10 days if he isn’t claimed or quickly adopted I may be trying to convince the boyfriend and my own cat that we need another one...the shelter and this account are an hour away from home. It’s not a no kill shelter so I’m the one who put him there I couldn’t leave him there if he’s not quickly adopted.


----------



## Jacqui

I don't think the quoting part is ever going to load, so...
Yvonne... nope Jeff is in the eastern USA.

Hmmm might not even get this to show or more then likely finally show up multiple times...


----------



## Yvonne G

Poor kitty. I hate that homeless animals are out in bad weather. Good for you!


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Poor kitty. I hate that homeless animals are out in bad weather. Good for you!



Thankfully yesterday and today were nice in the 40-50 range which in New England in Feb is pretty great. But there’s no way he wasn’t out the night before I found him in the snow/sleet, probably under the dumpster or something. Poor thing was sitting in a puddle in the sun when I got him. When I picked him up he nestled up all close to my chest, he was scared but knew I was there to help. He just wanted nothing to do with the plastic box... I don’t blame him, I just didn’t want stranger cat pee in the work van that’s not mine, or a cat flipping it’s lid while I was moving. But he plunked right down on my lap. My favorite was the picture he’s next to the tote in the center console area of the van (because he couldnt escape me, I have a cage separating front from back) and he’s just looking up at me like “hey strange lady, where are you taking me?”


----------



## smarch

I still hate that I had to put him in “kitty jail” as my family calls it. We spring kitties from kitty jail, not put them in it! I know he’s better in a warm cage with comforts and food than outside but it’s a thought I still have a hard time with. I held my Salem extra close last night.


----------



## Maggie3fan

He looks almost like my Big Bubba. I love black cats. Hi everyone, still pretty sick, but not dead yet!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Howdy all. Like Maggie, I ain’t dead yet. This suburban living is quite the adjustment.


----------



## smarch

maggie18fan said:


> He looks almost like my Big Bubba. I love black cats. Hi everyone, still pretty sick, but not dead yet!



My Salem is the most affectionate cat I’ve ever met and he’s also a black cat, but he has a babier face than this one I picked up if that doesn’t make me sound crazy. But he’s a year and a half so of course he still has a baby face. Black cats have a special place in my heart because of him.


----------



## baldegale

Pastel Tortie said:


> What part of Florida are you moving to? I'm in the Florida Panhandle.



im gonna be along the atlantic coast just east of orlando


----------



## Pastel Tortie

smarch said:


> My Salem is the most affectionate cat I’ve ever met and he’s also a black cat, but he has a babier face than this one I picked up if that doesn’t make me sound crazy. But he’s a year and a half so of course he still has a baby face. Black cats have a special place in my heart because of him.
> View attachment 265600
> 
> View attachment 265601
> View attachment 265602


You don't sound crazy. I have two black cats, one of them is a tuxedo cat with a baby face. The all black cat is Anubis, and he doesn't have a baby face AT ALL!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

baldegale said:


> im gonna be along the atlantic coast just east of orlando


Sounds like fun. There's a lot going on in that area.


----------



## baldegale

Pastel Tortie said:


> Sounds like fun. There's a lot going on in that area.



gonna be interesting, not gonna have much time to do anything cause of work but hopefully i enjoy it


----------



## Pastel Tortie

baldegale said:


> gonna be interesting, not gonna have much time to do anything cause of work but hopefully i enjoy it


You'll be moved to Florida before August, right? Perfect location to attend the National Reptile Breeders Expo...


----------



## baldegale

Pastel Tortie said:


> You'll be moved to Florida before August, right? Perfect location to attend the National Reptile Breeders Expo...



yeah ill be there in may, that might be the perfect time to get the dart frogs that i want!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here is just one of the reasons I love living in Oregon …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Too political? Noo, if a church does it, it can’t be too much.


----------



## TortoiseRacket

No wonder my dog scoffed 2 bowls of dog food...







My Grandpa accidentally bought cat food!!


----------



## smarch

TortoiseRacket said:


> No wonder my dog scoffed 2 bowls of dog food...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Grandpa accidentally bought cat food!!



Meanwhile my cat is a garbage disposal and would have at the whole bag of dog food and left me none the wiser, I probably would have noticed it smelled funny before he let me know.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I have 2 cats, just took this pic as I was reading this thread of Cleo the oldest of the 2. she was an adult when I brought her in about 10 years ago.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I have 2 cats, just took this pic as I was reading this thread of Cleo the oldest of the 2. she was an adult when I brought her in about 10 years ago.
View attachment 265620


----------



## Jacqui

smarch said:


> Never a dull moment at work. Today I was servicing the plants in an empty building at an industrial park (why they put plants in the lobby BEFORE they finished renovating and getting businesses to move in I’ll never know, a few got cold damage and but the dust this winter because they weren’t using heat) but in the back parking lot near the loading dock, I saw a black cat hanging out. It snowed last night but was warm today and will be tomorrow too. I threw my work van in park and walked slowly near the cat, he started crying and hid under a car out of my reach, quickly ran to the store right down the street and picked up a can of food and rushed back, as soon as he heard the can pop he decided maybe I wasn’t all that bad. Scooped him up and drove him 10 minutes to the closest shelter to see if he had a home. Unfortunately I tried to put him in a plastic tote that turns out doesn’t hold cats and he turned into a jack in the box and I got a scratch, so he’s on a quarantine hold because rabies, but he was actually a sweetheart and even cornered in my van on the windshield he was hissing at me trying to move him but never swung or bit and he definitely could have. Rode quietly on my lap to the shelter while I sang to him. After the 10 days if he isn’t claimed or quickly adopted I may be trying to convince the boyfriend and my own cat that we need another one...the shelter and this account are an hour away from home. It’s not a no kill shelter so I’m the one who put him there I couldn’t leave him there if he’s not quickly adopted.
> 
> View attachment 265534
> View attachment 265535
> 
> View attachment 265536



I didn't think a scratch could pass on rabies.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I didn't think a scratch could pass on rabies.



Likely just a knee jerk reaction to the breaking skin with visible blood. 
But then I’m not a doctor,I just played one on TV.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> I didn't think a scratch could pass on rabies.



I did research and a rabid animal would have had to literally have just licked its claws to pass it on via scratch. But because skin was broken it’s state law that he’s quarantined just in case. The animal control guy said it’s like hitting the lottery but it did happen in a town over that a shelter worker was bit and it came back positive. However this cat was not mean, accidentally scratched when he was trying to get out of the box, and had chance to bite/scratch when he was cornered on my windshield but even with warning hisses not to touch him he did not go after me when I picked him up so I’m not worried about the rabies, I was just worried about infection, but the big puncture is all scabbed up and still aches a little because it was deep, but looks like it’s all clear. Bruised to heck though!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

smarch said:


> I did research and a rabid animal would have had to literally have just licked its claws to pass it on via scratch. But because skin was broken it’s state law that he’s quarantined just in case. The animal control guy said it’s like hitting the lottery but it did happen in a town over that a shelter worker was bit and it came back positive. However this cat was not mean, accidentally scratched when he was trying to get out of the box, and had chance to bite/scratch when he was cornered on my windshield but even with warning hisses not to touch him he did not go after me when I picked him up so I’m not worried about the rabies, I was just worried about infection, but the big puncture is all scabbed up and still aches a little because it was deep, but looks like it’s all clear. Bruised to heck though!
> View attachment 265650


From a public health standpoint, it's safer that way. If a person were breaking up a cat fight with their hands, it could be difficult to tell whether some of the injuries were inflicted by claws or teeth.


----------



## smarch

Pastel Tortie said:


> From a public health standpoint, it's safer that way. If a person were breaking up a cat fight with their hands, it could be difficult to tell whether some of the injuries were inflicted by claws or teeth.



I completely understand why they did it since they weren’t there, and at the time I was in such shock that I actually just up and picked up this random stray parking lot cat and plopped him in my work van and drove away and couldn’t explain that he didn’t get me on purpose. I don’t think it would have mattered though, law is law. The animal control guy made it sound so serious though that I was a little anxious and did my research.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

smarch said:


> I completely understand why they did it since they weren’t there, and at the time I was in such shock that I actually just up and picked up this random stray parking lot cat and plopped him in my work van and drove away and couldn’t explain that he didn’t get me on purpose. I don’t think it would have mattered though, law is law. The animal control guy made it sound so serious though that I was a little anxious and did my research.


Yeah, they tend to think in worst case scenarios...


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff got bit by a stray at his job. Caught and boxed the animal. Cops came and picked it up and then left the box overnight outside at a Vet's clinic. Of course the cat escaped. Jeff then did the shot series.


----------



## Jacqui

Me, I always have a cat scratch or two on me. I just take them as a normal thing around cats. That's why I wondered about the issue.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning from white Nebraska. Snow is so deep, one of the dogs who normally has no snow issue, took one look out the back door and put brakes on and started backing up. Lol


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Jeff got bit by a stray at his job. Caught and boxed the animal. Cops came and picked it up and then left the box overnight outside at a Vet's clinic. Of course the cat escaped. Jeff then did the shot series.



The worst part was the shelter wasn’t open when I went, I misunderstood the hours on google when I looked because I was in a kind of shock that I was actually picking up a random cat (I’ve always said it would happen at work though, I thought that was how I’d get mine, but 4 days after moving into my apartment I was at be local shelter meeting my Salem on lunch break) I sat in my van at the shelter, with this loose cat that wouldn’t stay in the box, realizing I was going to have to drive an hour home because I couldn’t leave it, didn’t want to be accused of dumping it. Luckily a volunteer also happened to find a loose dog running around at the same time so she drove up to the shelter and got it open for me and another volunteer and the animal control officer showed up just after. 
Why did the cops just leave the box overnight outside? Is it just our state where that’s like taken really seriously? Cops here probably would’ve held the animal somehow until morning.


----------



## smarch

Jacqui said:


> Good morning from white Nebraska. Snow is so deep, one of the dogs who normally has no snow issue, took one look out the back door and put brakes on and started backing up. Lol



We were supposed to have snow here in Massachusetts but it turned to rain. I took my cat outside after the first snow when he moved in, and he was not impressed, squirmed in my arms begging to go back in lol.


----------



## smarch

Someone woke me up at 6:50 today to tell me he’s hungry and demands attention. Good thing I actually don’t like sleeping in and feel like I lose too much day when I do. He took his wet food bowl and somehow moved it across the apartment overnight.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Jacqui said:


> Jeff got bit by a stray at his job. Caught and boxed the animal. Cops came and picked it up and then left the box overnight outside at a Vet's clinic. Of course the cat escaped. Jeff then did the shot series.


The rabies vaccination series in humans tends to last for quite a few years. In Florida at least, veterinarians who get the vaccine get tested (yearly?) to see if the titer is still high enough to be effective. Only when the titer drops do they have to go through the human vaccinations again. 

Wish they did that in animals, too. Testing for current immunization levels before automatically vaccinating again. It would still require a blood test, but it would limit the risk of adverse reactions for vaccinations that weren't actually needed again (yet). The automatic vaccination cycles are probably easiest and coat effective, but at least in some animals, the option to NOT vaccinate would be welcome.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

smarch said:


> View attachment 265708
> 
> Someone woke me up at 6:50 today to tell me he’s hungry and demands attention. Good thing I actually don’t like sleeping in and feel like I lose too much day when I do. He took his wet food bowl and somehow moved it across the apartment overnight.


Salem is beautiful. His expression, his face, is sort of halfway between my Anubis ("Nubi") and Whoosh (the tuxedo cat), if that makes sense. Nubi is all business, and Whoosh is all fun.


----------



## smarch

Pastel Tortie said:


> Salem is beautiful. His expression, his face, is sort of halfway between my Anubis ("Nubi") and Whoosh (the tuxedo cat), if that makes sense. Nubi is all business, and Whoosh is all fun.



He’s also kind of derpy at times [emoji52] such a weirdo, such a personality


----------



## smarch

I know a lot of you are good with plant-y things. After seeing the succulent garden of my dreams posted a week or so ago. Anyone had to deal with weevils before? Particularly inside but I can’t use pesticides anyway as I don’t have my license yet. How the heck do I get rid of these nasty things, or catch them or anything, they’re eating my Dracaena to death from the ground up and they’re always hiding when I try to look for them (I guess they come out at night to feed... go figure) 
Ugly things, give me the heebie jeebies!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

smarch said:


> I know a lot of you are good with plant-y things. After seeing the succulent garden of my dreams posted a week or so ago. Anyone had to deal with weevils before? Particularly inside but I can’t use pesticides anyway as I don’t have my license yet. How the heck do I get rid of these nasty things, or catch them or anything, they’re eating my Dracaena to death from the ground up and they’re always hiding when I try to look for them (I guess they come out at night to feed... go figure)
> Ugly things, give me the heebie jeebies!
> View attachment 265844


I haven't had to deal with weevils before, but I have had some sudden die-offs of (indoor) dracaena stems over the past few years. Not sure what to tell you on that one.


----------



## Jacqui

Lunch...


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Jacqui said:


> Lunch...
> View attachment 266114



Home of the Throwed Roll!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I guess today was the day! Their biological clocks seem to be working, the Russians have ended their dirt slumber!


----------



## ColaCarbonaria




----------



## Jacqui

ColaCarbonaria said:


> Home of the Throwed Roll!



You have been here?


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 266241



Sweet.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Sweet.



Thanks. He is moving to VA tomorrow.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Jacqui said:


> You have been here?



No, there’s one over in Alabama. It’s just north of the beaches and does an amazing business; buses, trucks, tourist, snowbirds, locals, but I’ve never been inside. I had heard there were other locations but never knew where.


----------



## Jacqui

ColaCarbonaria said:


> No, there’s one over in Alabama. It’s just north of the beaches and does an amazing business; buses, trucks, tourist, snowbirds, locals, but I’ve never been inside. I had heard there were other locations but never knew where.



This is the original in MO. This one always has great food, all those sides brought to the table, those great rolls, and wonderful servers. When I go to Springfield for Jeff's Millionaire banquet it's the highlight of the trip.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Jacqui said:


> This is the original in MO. This one always has great food, all those sides brought to the table, those great rolls, and wonderful servers. When I go to Springfield for Jeff's Millionaire banquet it's the highlight of the trip.



That sounds good. I’ve heard about th sides and how they bring them around, always heard it was really good food and great service.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Thanks. He is moving to VA tomorrow.



That is so sad.


----------



## smarch

Spaghetti cooking snow day (actually I think it’s sleeting out there now). My very first time making my Grammy’s spaghetti recipe and all by myself.


----------



## smarch

Success.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria




----------



## Yvonne G

ColaCarbonaria said:


> View attachment 267117
> 
> View attachment 267118
> 
> View attachment 267119


Looks like Spring has sprung!


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like Spring has sprung!



It really has today was beautiful, but that was from the butterfly garden at th Audubon Insectarium in New Orleans the other weekend. It was great, they actually had a pair of Redfoots in the butterfly greenhouse. I told them he needed to be moved because was bothering her....


----------



## Jacqui

ColaCarbonaria said:


> View attachment 267117
> 
> View attachment 267118
> 
> View attachment 267119



Had me going for a moment. I was green that you had these showing up already.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Jacqui said:


> Had me going for a moment. I was green that you had these showing up already.



We’re getting there I have found tree frogs and box turtles here at home so far...


----------



## Jacqui

It was an Olive Garden kinda day, since Jeff was in town.


----------



## Jacqui

ColaCarbonaria said:


> We’re getting there I have found tree frogs and box turtles here at home so far...



Eastern?


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Jacqui said:


> Eastern?



We actually have eastern and gulf coast. Or intergrades of both, most of ours down here don’t have the super colorful heads and limbs.

This is th most colorful example I’ve ever found here. 



Typical example of the majority of what I find.



Literally found these 2 about 20’ from each other in a rain last year. 



Then I found this old guy. White head with blueish purple neck!


----------



## Jacqui

ColaCarbonaria said:


> We actually have eastern and gulf coast. Or intergrades of both, most of ours down here don’t have the super colorful heads and limbs.
> 
> This is th most colorful example I’ve ever found here.
> View attachment 267286
> 
> 
> Typical example of the majority of what I find.
> View attachment 267293
> 
> 
> Literally found these 2 about 20’ from each other in a rain last year.
> View attachment 267294
> 
> 
> Then I found this old guy. White head with blueish purple neck!
> View attachment 267295



Those are all neat.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was shopping at a local WallyWorld waiting on my prescriptions to be filled. I saw this young gal probably 30’s gettin a bag of Kale. Being who I am I just had to ask, “now do you really eat that crap,or do you have a tortoise at home?” She looks around some a says, “oh the Kale! That’s not for me, it’s for my grandmother. She has a pet opossum and this is for her.” I tried …


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hey how are all of you guys doing? I have a question. Starting about a week ago all pictures stopped being able to load on this app, how can I fix this?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey how are all of you guys doing? how can I fix this?


No idea. Maybe unload then reload again. Make sure your app restrictions are set correctly. That’s all I’ve got. I’ve been doing well. How’s about yourself, Newt?


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey how are all of you guys doing? I have a question. Starting about a week ago all pictures stopped being able to load on this app, how can I fix this?



Same


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey how are all of you guys doing? I have a question. Starting about a week ago all pictures stopped being able to load on this app, how can I fix this?


Hi! Sorry I have no idea whatsoever, but they are trying to fix it, I think.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 266241


Oh how cute!
Who is he/she?


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey how are all of you guys doing? I have a question. Starting about a week ago all pictures stopped being able to load on this app, how can I fix this?




When I report things like this to Josh, here's what he says to me, "I can tackle these issues but it'll be a lot easier if they're not all over the place. As always, links, screenshots, etc will be very helpful. The more info the better."

There is a section where you can report trouble:

https://tortoiseforum.org/forums/site-help-and-feedback.9/


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Good morning!


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Yvonne G said:


> When I report things like this to Josh, here's what he says to me, "I can tackle these issues but it'll be a lot easier if they're not all over the place. As always, links, screenshots, etc will be very helpful. The more info the better."
> 
> There is a section where you can report trouble:
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/forums/site-help-and-feedback.9/



It’s better it was almost all pics but I’m getting most now but there’s a pic of a litter box up as at least 2 threads ‘banner’ pic, doubt that’s intentional...


----------



## bouaboua

Hello everyone! Hope things are doing fine for you all

Good to be home again. Even just for 10days~


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Hello everyone! Hope things are doing fine for you all
> 
> Good to be home again. Even just for 10days~


Hi. Nice to see you around and hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at Pretend Chat!​


----------



## Gillian M

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hey how are all of you guys doing? I have a question. Starting about a week ago all pictures stopped being able to load on this app, how can I fix this?


Hi hope you are well.
Things are back to normal now.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning from white Nebraska. Snow is so deep, one of the dogs who normally has no snow issue, took one look out the back door and put brakes on and started backing up. Lol


Good evening, Jacqui. Hope you are well: long time no hear.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!
> View attachment 266097
> View attachment 266098


Lovely colours, and good evening!


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Spaghetti cooking snow day (actually I think it’s sleeting out there now). My very first time making my Grammy’s spaghetti recipe and all by myself.
> View attachment 266945


Hi!

That looks yummy!


----------



## Gillian M

smarch said:


> Success.
> 
> View attachment 266981


Spaghetti! A dish I love.


----------



## Gillian M

Pastel Tortie said:


> Salem is beautiful. His expression, his face, is sort of halfway between my Anubis ("Nubi") and Whoosh (the tuxedo cat), if that makes sense. Nubi is all business, and Whoosh is all fun.


He definitely is beautiful, cute and the rest, @smarch .


----------



## Gillian M

Hi @Cheryl Hills and thanks all those "likes."


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

An update of my sulcata Zola. I picked up him up from a motorcycle shop in Pennsylvania.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 270138
> 
> View attachment 270139
> 
> An update of my sulcata Zola. I picked up him up from a motorcycle shop in Pennsylvania.



I bet he knows some cuss words.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening!


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

A decent sized barrel cactus I just picked up.


----------



## Jacqui

Hi! *waves*


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! Getting an oil change on the way home from work. Glad my part of Nebraska is not getting snow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just remembered a fun game to pass the time and be productive at the same time. Find an old tennis or badminton racet and any time y’all see a cabbage moth get after it and try to kill it. This goes for most day time moths. Their young eat plants we grow for food.


----------



## Jacqui

It's a beautiful rainy morning here.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> It's a beautiful rainy morning here.



It’s a cloudless sky here with highs in the 80°’s 
and approaching 90°’s this weekend.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It’s a cloudless sky here with highs in the 80°’s
> and approaching 90°’s this weekend.



*grumbles at Ken*


----------



## Jacqui

Lunch....


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 271594


What a cute little bumble bee! Why so grumpy?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> What a cute little bumble bee! Why so grumpy?


Panda takes after his Mom. Lol


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Yvonne G

That's better!


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Jacqui said:


> Lunch....
> View attachment 271731



What kind of fish is that?


----------



## Jacqui

ColaCarbonaria said:


> What kind of fish is that?


Carp. It is at a great place in Omaha, NE. As a child, my family would go there once a week. My Mom's boyfriend and my brother would go through a bottle of hot sauce. In those days, I wasn't fond of fish, so I had the jacket fries. My kids aren't fish eaters, so I rarely go up there any more. It's a memory meal for.me.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 271761



I'd say, "Did I tell you I got a new puppy", but that is Yvonne's line.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I'd say, "Did I tell you I got a new puppy", but that is Yvonne's line.


It looks like a rottweiler???


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Jacqui said:


> Carp. It is at a great place in Omaha, NE. As a child, my family would go there once a week. My Mom's boyfriend and my brother would go through a bottle of hot sauce. In those days, I wasn't fond of fish, so I had the jacket fries. My kids aren't fish eaters, so I rarely go up there any more. It's a memory meal for.me.



That’s fantastic. For me that place is called Lloyd’s restaurant and it was the cheeseburgers every Sunday when I was a kid. 

Never had carp but I’m all in on some fried crunchy fish tails. I’ve seen a lot of fried fish lol but never one quite like that! Looks good.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It looks like a rottweiler???



Nope. He is half Burmese Mountain, 1/4 Great Pyrenees, 1/8 yellow lab and 1/8 Shar Pei


----------



## Jacqui

ColaCarbonaria said:


> That’s fantastic. For me that place is called Lloyd’s restaurant and it was the cheeseburgers every Sunday when I was a kid.
> 
> Never had carp but I’m all in on some fried crunchy fish tails. I’ve seen a lot of fried fish lol but never one quite like that! Looks good.



They are either ribs or tails and served on a slice of rye bread, thus they call them sandwiches.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Nope. He is half Burmese Mountain, 1/4 Great Pyrenees, 1/8 yellow lab and 1/8 Shar Pei


Wow! What a mixture! He's going to be a BIG boy. The Burnese mountain dog has always been one of my favorites.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! What a mixture! He's going to be a BIG boy. The Burnese mountain dog has always been one of my favorites.



Mine too. I swear I can see him grow. Lol He has these huge white feet.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I swear I can see him grow. Lol He has these huge white feet.



And you’ll be chasing dog hair tumble weeds forever. LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I found this to be one I really like. Now I’ll miss MrsC and Monica.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Bird of Paradise I repotted last year.


----------



## Jacqui

ColaCarbonaria said:


> View attachment 272267
> 
> Bird of Paradise I repotted last year.



Don't think I have ever saw that color. Neat!


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Jacqui said:


> Don't think I have ever saw that color. Neat!



My neighbor was telling me that th ones that have orange blooms are a little smaller and more compact my plant is prob 8’ tall. I was waiting on th orange until she told me that! Ha!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Is it friday yet?? Haha


----------



## Jacqui

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Is it friday yet?? Haha



Thank goodness, no!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Darnit!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its friday somewhere


----------



## Jacqui

On way with Jeff for his Oncologist appt. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Jacqui

Rain rain go away....


----------



## Maggie3fan

I am now the "foster" parent of a 70 pound Pit Bull. Hope he can defend himself against my Sulcata's....he's a great dog, for someone who is not a 'dog person'; I like him a lot. He's not mean, more goofy


----------



## Jacqui

maggie18fan said:


> I am now the "foster" parent of a 70 pound Pit Bull. Hope he can defend himself against my Sulcata's....he's a great dog, for someone who is not a 'dog person'; I like him a lot. He's not mean, more goofy



Maggie! Happy belated birthday.


----------



## Jacqui

There is an amazing thing in the sky today.... the sun!


----------



## Jacqui

Rain came back. River high again.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 272950
> View attachment 272951
> Rain came back. River high again.


Did your property get flooded this year?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Did your property get flooded this year?



Not yet.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! What a mixture! He's going to be a BIG boy. The Burnese mountain dog has always been one of my favorites.



Mine too. They are great dogs. 
But cats and tortoises are easier keepers, this Pitt Bull I'm caring for is hands on intense, he has severe separation anxiety....drives me nuts, (or nuttier). But he is also fun and fairly goofy. He makes me lol.


----------



## Jacqui

Anybody need some rain?


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> Anybody need some rain?



Yes, please send some my way.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Yes, please send some my way.



Send some my way as well. Thanks.


----------



## Jacqui

leigti said:


> Yes, please send some my way.



How about the baseball sized hail, too?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Send some my way as well. Thanks.



Have plenty to spare. The river is out of it's banks again.


----------



## Jacqui

For Yvonne... a volunteer that came up in one of last years hanging baskets


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> For Yvonne... a volunteer that came up in one of last years hanging baskets
> View attachment 273408


My very favorite!!

Any news from Jeff's oncology visit?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> My very favorite!!
> 
> Any news from Jeff's oncology visit?



He is still clear. As long as he is on his chemo pill it should stay away (fingers crossed)


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> My very favorite



I know! I saw that brave little guy and the first thing I thought about was you.


----------



## MPRC

Oh hi friends. I still exist, I just wanted to give proof of life. We are hanging on here in Oregon.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I found a leg less lizard in the Czech Republic


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I found a leg less lizard in the Czech Republic


What are you doing in the czech republic?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> What are you doing in the czech republic?



Was on vacation with my mother, I’m about to board a plane back home right now.


----------



## MPRC

Noodle thinks that legless lizard is pretty neat.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 273883


Cool!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> What are you doing in the czech republic?



Yeah what she asked.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

We had a little rain this am. Plus hail and plus 60 mph winds.


----------



## Jacqui

Rain rain go away for a couple of days. We need a break.


----------



## smarch

Happy 6th gotcha day to Franklin <3 with his treat salad, it’s been over a while year since he got a tomato.


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Happy 6th gotcha day to Franklin <3 with his treat salad, it’s been over a while year since he got a tomato.
> View attachment 275364


. . . and it's been over a while since we heard from you too. How the heck are you???


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

A young pacific rattle snake


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hmmm


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and it's been over a while since we heard from you too. How the heck are you???



Yeah, what she said....


----------



## bouaboua

Hello Everyone! 

I'm back to the US for the next three weeks. I spent the last 10 weeks in Taiwan to set up a facility for my company, it was a 12hrs/day and 7 days/week project. I'm glad and by God's Grace, it was completed and in operation now. 

The photo below is 10 weeks ago........




And this is last night and today.........





This Morning.....









Good to be home.......For now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lots of growing happened while you were gone! I love that little bridge.

Welcome home!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Hello
> 
> Good to be home........



Good to see you home Steven.


----------



## bouaboua

Good Morning TFO。

May everyone would have a wonderful and productive week.


----------



## smarch

maggie18fan said:


> Yeah, what she said....



Good. Busy busy busy. My job now is basically 80% driving 20% taking care of plants so I rarely check my phone when at work, and when I’m home I’m cooking cleaning or my new toy is a sewing machine so I’ve just been up and making all the pants for fun, every human being I know is probably getting pants for Christmas! And this past Sunday was my favorite weekend of the year with Subaru wicked big meet, so I got to enjoy all the cars and car things.


----------



## Jacqui

I want Steven's bridge.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I want Steven's bridge.



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079N3XYZ3/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Maggie3fan

smarch said:


> Good. Busy busy busy. My job now is basically 80% driving 20% taking care of plants so I rarely check my phone when at work, and when I’m home I’m cooking cleaning or my new toy is a sewing machine so I’ve just been up and making all the pants for fun, every human being I know is probably getting pants for Christmas! And this past Sunday was my favorite weekend of the year with Subaru wicked big meet, so I got to enjoy all the cars and car things.
> View attachment 275812
> 
> View attachment 275813
> 
> View attachment 275814
> 
> View attachment 275815



I thought only Oregonians were in love with Subaru...my gosh!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 275949


Happy Fourth! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079N3XYZ3/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


If it is still there tomorrow! (payday). I bought too many metal things today


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Happy Fourth! ! ! ! ! !



Backatcha! What are you doing to celebrate?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Backatcha! What are you doing to celebrate?


Just about to go to a friend's house for some BBQ, and beer and wines.


----------



## Maggie3fan

My chelonian's and I are staying in beautiful Oregon's Willamette Valley; or in Oregon's beautiful Willamette Valley...woo ha...here is my new hobby...


----------



## Jacqui

My new lawn ornament.


----------



## Kristy1970

Jacqui said:


> My new lawn ornament.
> View attachment 276281



It looks real


----------



## Jacqui

Kristy1970 said:


> It looks real



Lol because she is.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I was thinking that haha now im laughing


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

But im always laughing


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I just got my appendix removed.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I just got my appendix removed.


Oh my. Did you have appendicitis or was it just routine?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Oh my. Did you have appendicitis or was it just routine?



Appendicitis. My stomach just started to have very sharp pains out of no where, so I went to the hospital and I was diagnosed.


----------



## Ray--Opo

bouaboua said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I'm back to the US for the next three weeks. I spent the last 10 weeks in Taiwan to set up a facility for my company, it was a 12hrs/day and 7 days/week project. I'm glad and by God's Grace, it was completed and in operation now.
> 
> The photo below is 10 weeks ago........
> 
> View attachment 275654
> 
> 
> And this is last night and today.........
> 
> View attachment 275656
> View attachment 275656
> 
> 
> This Morning.....
> 
> View attachment 275657
> View attachment 275658
> View attachment 275659
> View attachment 275660
> View attachment 275661
> View attachment 275662
> 
> 
> Good to be home.......For now.


Wow that is a beautiful enclosure. Should be in Better Homes and Gardens!
Did you buy your bridge or build it?
I have built them before and if you built yours. I would like to know your method on making the arched joist. My method is buying a 2×12 and cutting it out.


----------



## Blackdog1714

smarch said:


> Good. Busy busy busy. My job now is basically 80% driving 20% taking care of plants so I rarely check my phone when at work, and when I’m home I’m cooking cleaning or my new toy is a sewing machine so I’ve just been up and making all the pants for fun, every human being I know is probably getting pants for Christmas! And this past Sunday was my favorite weekend of the year with Subaru wicked big meet, so I got to enjoy all the cars and car things.
> View attachment 275812
> 
> View attachment 275813
> 
> View attachment 275814
> 
> View attachment 275815



Oh holy sweet momma! That looks awesome! I am only 2nd and 3rd Outbacks and have two friends with STI’s! I have also done some serious wrenching on them. Hope you had a good time


----------



## Maggie3fan

Oh lordy...I am surprised you Subaru lovers aren't out close to Oregon....the capitol of Subaru lovers, where 90% of all the Subaru's EVER sold are still on the road. I, myself, am a hot rod owner, no Subaru's for me..hahah


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Good morning!


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie18fan said:


> Oh lordy...I am surprised you Subaru lovers aren't out close to Oregon....the capitol of Subaru lovers, where 90% of all the Subaru's EVER sold are still on the road. I, myself, am a hot rod owner, no Subaru's for me..hahah


I dare you to ride in a STI with a real driver- ie School's galor! The G's you get when cornering keep you in the seat.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> I dare you to ride in a STI with a real driver- ie School's galor! The G's you get when cornering keep you in the seat.


Sounds like a good time to me!!!


----------



## Jacqui

My lunch dates.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I picked up this little beauty for 8$.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> My lunch dates.
> View attachment 277346


I see "mischief" written all over that face!


----------



## Jacqui

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 277810
> 
> I picked up this little beauty for 8$.



That's a neat one.


----------



## Jacqui

Evening all!


----------



## Jacqui

Anybody good with hidden pictures?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I see "mischief" written all over that face!


 Who him?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Jacqui said:


> Anybody good with hidden pictures?
> View attachment 277896


Trash panda! Or two?


----------



## Jacqui

Pastel Tortie said:


> Trash panda! Or two?



Very good. Actually three.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jacqui said:


> Anybody good with hidden pictures?
> View attachment 277896


I see a stick.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jacqui said:


> Evening all!
> View attachment 277895







I have upwards of 60 Rose of Sharon trees in full bloom right now. White, red and white, lavender, red... and one tree with red white and blue blooms. Great tortoise food, and I am forever grateful to Len for getting me started.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie18fan said:


> View attachment 277972
> View attachment 277973
> View attachment 277974
> 
> I have upwards of 60 Rose of Sharon trees in full bloom right now. White, red and white, lavender, red... and one tree with red white and blue blooms. Great tortoise food, and I am forever grateful to Len for getting me started.



Jealous of that blooming cactus


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie18fan said:


> View attachment 277972
> View attachment 277973
> View attachment 277974
> o my pleasur
> I have upwards of 60 Rose of Sharon trees in full bloom right now. White, red and white, lavender, red... and one tree with red white and blue blooms. Great tortoise food, and I am forever grateful to Len for getting me started.



@turtulas-Len ...I was so glad to see your name. It's been a long time since you sent me those Rose of Sharon...all spring and summer the torts get their fill of eating the blooms and leaves.
My house is now infamous for the beautiful blooming trees. Some are taller than my house and add to my pleasure of Oregon's summers and tortoises....thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie18fan said:


> View attachment 277972
> View attachment 277973
> View attachment 277974
> 
> I have upwards of 60 Rose of Sharon trees in full bloom right now. White, red and white, lavender, red... and one tree with red white and blue blooms. Great tortoise food, and I am forever grateful to Len for getting me started.


I thought redfoot nerd gave you the rose of sharon?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> I thought redfoot nerd gave you the rose of sharon?


I got seeds from him and started them here at the Beach and sent Maggie some trees and cactus plants


----------



## Turtulas-Len

maggie18fan said:


> @turtulas-Len ...I was so glad to see your name. It's been a long time since you sent me those Rose of Sharon...all spring and summer the torts get their fill of eating the blooms and leaves.
> My house is now infamous for the beautiful blooming trees. Some are taller than my house and add to my pleasure of Oregon's summers and tortoises....thanks!
> View attachment 277993


You are very welcome. Yours are beautiful, We have not had much rain this summer in the Beach, it's rained close to me but not here. Mine are poorly looking with a few small blooms. Had a couple hours of rain today that will help to bring them back somewhat.


----------



## Maggie3fan

King Robert III (also known as Bob) .... died August 23rd 2015...


and my great cat Maks died yesterday, August 23rd 2019 Rest in Peace my 2 loving pets


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie18fan said:


> King Robert III (also known as Bob) .... died August 23rd 2015...
> View attachment 279185
> View attachment 279186
> and my great cat Maks died yesterday, August 23rd 2019 Rest in Peace my 2 loving pets


So sorry, Maggie. We'd like for them to live forever, but, sadly it is just not to be. Maks was beautiful! Is that the glass picture I sent you of Bob?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> So sorry, Maggie. We'd like for them to live forever, but, sadly it is just not to be. Maks was beautiful! Is that the glass picture I sent you of Bob?


I believe so...


----------



## Jacqui

maggie18fan said:


> King Robert III (also known as Bob) .... died August 23rd 2015...
> View attachment 279185
> View attachment 279186
> and my great cat Maks died yesterday, August 23rd 2019 Rest in Peace my 2 loving pets



Dang.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

This is female correct?


----------



## SweetGreekTorts

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 279454
> 
> This is female correct?


Yes, female. Males have a much longer tail that they usually tuck in to the side.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

SweetGreekTorts said:


> Yes, female. Males have a much longer tail that they usually tuck in to the side.



That’s what I was thinking, the person had it listed as a male.


----------



## Maggie3fan

It looks like a female tail to me...but I have Sulcata....


----------



## Jacqui

We had a strong wind the other day. Strong enough to blow over my 'maters. Those are five gallon buckets, rocks in the bottom, and filled about 3/4 with various dirts


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

SweetGreekTorts said:


> Yes, female. Males have a much longer tail that they usually tuck in to the side.





They provided me with another picture.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

SweetGreekTorts said:


> Yes, female. Males have a much longer tail that they usually tuck in to the side.



They provided me with another picture.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> We had a strong wind the other day. Strong enough to blow over my 'maters. Those are five gallon buckets, rocks in the bottom, and filled about 3/4 with various dirts
> View attachment 279536
> View attachment 279537
> View attachment 279538


Man o man. . . the last picture - that vine is LOADED!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Good afternoon all!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Man o man. . . the last picture - that vine is LOADED!!!!



Yep, it was and is. I have had a good crop of several varieties this year.


----------



## Jacqui

*waves* Whatcha all doin'?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *waves* Whatcha all doin'?


I just finished setting Leonard up in a winter enclosure. Three more enclosures to go! I don't think I have any sickies this year that have to be kept up - knock on wood.


----------



## Maggie3fan

I'm trying to figure out why one of my sulcata isn't eating. We went from 90 degrees on Sunday and pouring rain and 60 degrees on Monday. He wasn't allowed out...so he's mad and won't eat. The jerk. How are you Jacqui?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I just finished setting Leonard up in a winter enclosure. Three more enclosures to go! I don't think I have any sickies this year that have to be kept up - knock on wood.



Yippee on no sickies!


----------



## Jacqui

maggie18fan said:


> I'm trying to figure out why one of my sulcata isn't eating. We went from 90 degrees on Sunday and pouring rain and 60 degrees on Monday. He wasn't allowed out...so he's mad and won't eat. The jerk. How are you Jacqui?
> View attachment 280903



I am doing just fine. And you?

I agree, sulcatas can be jerks. Lol


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 280975


That's quite a nice trike, but it looks like the front wheel is backwards. I've never seen one like that.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, I just realized it's turned backwards so he can reach the handlebars.


----------



## Jacqui

It was at a pumpkin patch.


----------



## Jacqui

The other evening we had a heavy down pour. It wasn't until late morning, when I noticed Tom's tunnel. Tom is a not so nice sulcata. Hard to see, but that is water up to the top of his tunnel.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> The other evening we had a heavy down pour. It wasn't until late morning, when I noticed Tom's tunnel. Tom is a not so nice sulcata. Hard to see, but that is water up to the top of his tunnel.
> View attachment 281122



Poor Tom! Was he in there at the time?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hello, could anyone possibly link to me to some threads to send to a person that has found a baby desert tortoise.


----------



## Yvonne G

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/wife-found-tortoise-what-kind-is-it.177776/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/what-species-is-this.177635/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/new-desert-tortoise-hatchlings.169938/


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/wife-found-tortoise-what-kind-is-it.177776/
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/what-species-is-this.177635/
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/new-desert-tortoise-hatchlings.169938/



Thank you Yvonne I appreciate it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/wife-found-tortoise-what-kind-is-it.177776/
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/what-species-is-this.177635/
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/new-desert-tortoise-hatchlings.169938/



Where can I find threads that would give me the laws and regulations of keeping and catching Ca desert tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G

ask our friend google for california state regulations on keeping desert tortoises. Also, CTTC has a nice explanation on the 4" rule


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Poor Tom! Was he in there at the time?



Since this happened in the late evening/night, I am guessing yes. Not sure if Grumpy's flooded or not. He was standing guard on it and I knew if I came close, he would head in to it. Didn't want that, if it was flooded.

The two smaller, shallow tunnels the smaller ones have did not flood.


----------



## Maggie3fan

So is the 'not so nice sulcata' alive or not????


----------



## Jacqui

maggie18fan said:


> So is the 'not so nice sulcata' alive or not????



Of course Tom is.


----------



## Jacqui

Guess where I am headed.... 


will give a clue.... "Lions and tigers and bears, oh my!"


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Guess where I am headed....
> 
> 
> will give a clue.... "Lions and tigers and bears, oh my!"


You're taking that cute little grand baby to the zoo!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jacqui said:


> Of course Tom is.



Oh, ok...guess I'm not so smart sometimes...how big is he?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You're taking that cute little grand baby to the zoo!



The one from Virginia is here this week.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Jacqui

maggie18fan said:


> Oh, ok...guess I'm not so smart sometimes...how big is he?



It's ok, I wasn't clear. Tom is around 50 lbs I would guess.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> The one from Virginia is here this week.



Panda


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw geeze, he's adorable!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jacqui said:


> It's ok, I wasn't clear. Tom is around 50 lbs I would guess.



My Big Sam is around 50 as well.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie18fan said:


> My Big Sam is around 50 as well.
> View attachment 281316



How long have you had him?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jacqui said:


> How long have you had him?



6 years. He's only 7. I tried hard not to make the same mistakes I did with Bob, so he's growing slowly, slightly pyramided.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Man o man. . . the last picture - that vine is LOADED!!!!



I never have success like that with mine


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I never have success like that with mine
> View attachment 281337



I do...


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I never have success like that with mine
> View attachment 281337


Bahahaha [emoji28]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Bahahaha [emoji28]



Here in Oregon, if I can’t grow them, I can always go to a, “store” to pick some up.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here in Oregon, if I can’t grow them, I can always go to a, “store” to pick some up.


Oh yeah huh? I forgot about that ! Thats nifty lol


----------



## Jacqui

How's his personality ?


maggie18fan said:


> 6 years. He's only 7. I tried hard not to make the same mistakes I did with Bob, so he's growing slowly, slightly pyramided.
> View attachment 281329


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie18fan said:


> 6 years. He's only 7. I tried hard not to make the same mistakes I did with Bob, so he's growing slowly, slightly pyramided.
> View attachment 281329



His pyramiding looks old from when he was a youngster. Doesn’t look too recent to me. I don’t think you could contribute to it.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jacqui said:


> How's his personality ?



I haven't socialized him much. But I like him, not too aggressive for a male Sulcata....well, he did break down the wall of Knobby's pen twice and assaulted him. He also smashed the cute dog house turned into a box turtle hide, then went for a swim. AND, he won a pet photo contest in our local newspaper, took second place over 72 other pets and a mule. He was beat by a damn miniature chihuahua, my cat is 3 times it's size. But anyway...Big Sam got to go to a studio and get his picture taken by a professional. And oh lordy...in that respect he was NO Bob...lol... he wouldn't cooperate in any sense of the word. It ceased to be fun after about an hour. The photographer was bent on taking his pictures from the floor, looking up at Sam, making him look like Godzilla crushing New York...ugh


----------



## mike taylor

What's up Maggie ? I haven't been on here in a few days .lol I'm alive and kicking .


----------



## Maggie3fan

mike taylor said:


> What's up Maggie ? I haven't been on here in a few days .lol I'm alive and kicking .


things are good for me Mike. I read your Facebook page a lot. Happy late birthday. I'm glad things look ok in your life too....


----------



## mike taylor

We all have our problems. Just don't let them hold me down . When you've had enough you just gotta twist a throttle . You know how that goes. Some times you gotta pack up and hit the road for a few days. Then life is more enjoyable.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> We all have our problems. Just don't let them hold me down . When you've had enough you just gotta twist a throttle . You know how that goes. Some times you gotta pack up and hit the road for a few days. Then life is more enjoyable.


Don't tell her that! She's got no regulator on her internal reasoning. Her car isn't good enough for a road trip.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Don't tell her that! She's got no regulator on her internal reasoning. Her car isn't good enough for a road trip.



Yvonne! He said "twist a throttle" not stomp a gas pedal....beside, my car IS good enough....I take 1 or 2 day road trips all the time, I just keep it to myself.. I live in a beautiful state, it's fun to explore


----------



## mike taylor

Some times you feel like having company ,some times you don't,then some times you wanna see people go what tha!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> What's up Maggie ? I haven't been on here in a few days .lol I'm alive and kicking .



It's you? Really you?


----------



## Jacqui

Happy wet Wednesday to all of you. It's another day of rain here and more flooding to watch for.


----------



## Maggie3fan

mike taylor said:


> Some times you feel like having company ,some times you don't,then some times you wanna see people go what tha!
> View attachment 281649
> View attachment 281650
> View attachment 281651



Oh geez...is that a tin can on his carburetors??? 3-2's? home made air cleaner??That looks like so much fun. I miss those daze...oh my...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yippee. I learned the feed store that I would get my horses tons of eastern Oregon triple grass bales from has had to closedown because of getting out bid by the big chain feed stores like Wilco. I used to sweep for free the hay rooms and bring it home for the tortoises. Now I can’t even find the eastern Oregon triple grass hay I prefer to feed. Soft and thin all the tortoises gobble it up.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yippee. I learned the feed store that I would get my horses tons of eastern Oregon triple grass bales from has had to closedown because of getting out bid by the big chain feed stores like Wilco. I used to sweep for free the hay rooms and bring it home for the tortoises. Now I can’t even find the eastern Oregon triple grass hay I prefer to feed. Soft and thin all the tortoises gobble it up.



Sorry


----------



## Maggie3fan

Corvallis Feed and Seed has a great mix of hays. I pay $10 for a bag of floor sweepings, about 1/8 of a bale. My tortoises like it. Big Sam trying to get thru the plastic to the hay


----------



## Jacqui

Worse day of the year... freeze coming tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

We have been taking family photos on this guy for over 20 years.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jacqui said:


> Worse day of the year... freeze coming tonight.


Yep, we had it too. Probably not as hard as yours....


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning all!


----------



## Jacqui

Whatcha all doing?


----------



## Jacqui

Well Jeff passed his DOT physical for another year. He also cut a section of my fence out, so we could have the yard dug up for a water leak. He's back out on the road now.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's good news about Jeff. He might just beat this thing!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> That's good news about Jeff. He might just beat this thing!



It's not beatable. It's that daily chemo pill doing it.

How's you daughter doing?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> It's not beatable. It's that daily chemo pill doing it.
> 
> How's you daughter doing?


She still has the infusions every three months or so. She gets tired and frequently has to have iron infusions along with the chemo infusions.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> She still has the infusions every three months or so. She gets tired and frequently has to have iron infusions along with the chemo infusions.


Is that Genine Yvonne? I missed what's wrong with her?


----------



## Yvonne G

It's your old age memory acting up. Genine has cancer - a slow-growing kind of bone marrow cancer.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> It's your old age memory acting up. Genine has cancer - a slow-growing kind of bone marrow cancer.


Oh, thanks


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> She still has the infusions every three months or so. She gets tired and frequently has to have iron infusions along with the chemo infusions.



Any improvement?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Any improvement?


No, the infusions aren't the kind that 'cure' the cancer. I'm not really familiar with the ins and outs of her disease, but what I get from it is they're adopting a wait and see attitude and just giving her infusions to keep it under control (or something like that). Maybe it's something like Jeff's and not curable. I don't really know. She gets along pretty good, and is as active as she ever was. The only thing is she gets tired easily.

And @maggie18fan - I didn't mean for my response to sound so sharp. We talked about Genine's cancer when I first found out about it, I think it was last year or the year before. You had something going on in your life at the time, and probably just lost our conversation because of your troubles at the time.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> No, the infusions aren't the kind that 'cure' the cancer. I'm not really familiar with the ins and outs of her disease, but what I get from it is they're adopting a wait and see attitude and just giving her infusions to keep it under control (or something like that). Maybe it's something like Jeff's and not curable. I don't really know. She gets along pretty good, and is as active as she ever was. The only thing is she gets tired easily.
> 
> And @maggie18fan - I didn't mean for my response to sound so sharp. We talked about Genine's cancer when I first found out about it, I think it was last year or the year before. You had something going on in your life at the time, and probably just lost our conversation because of your troubles at the time.



Frankly, I didn't think it was 'sharp'. Due to all the drug and physical abuse done to my brain I have been diagnosed with severe short term memory loss. Because of the kill switch on my car's ignition, there are times (even tho it's 30 yrs old)I have forgotten how to start my car. So a short reminder always helps me to remember...

pix...2 of my 4 babies. All are yellow, no harlequins


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie18fan said:


> Frankly, I didn't think it was 'sharp'. Due to all the drug and physical abuse done to my brain I have been diagnosed with severe short term memory loss. Because of the kill switch on my car's ignition, there are times (even tho it's 30 yrs old)I have forgotten how to start my car. So a short reminder always helps me to remember...
> 
> pix...2 of my 4 babies. All are yellow, no harlequins
> 
> View attachment 283064


Aw, they've fledged! How cool is that!!


----------



## Yvonne G

We haven't seen @bouaboua since July. I hope he's ok.


----------



## Jacqui

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood. It's snowing and my daughter is in labor.


----------



## Yvonne G

Is this the same daughter that had the cute little boy baby a while ago? Hope it all goes ok.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Is this the same daughter that had the cute little boy baby a while ago? Hope it all goes ok.




She had a boy a little over two years ago and now a baby girl. My other daughter had a boy almost a year ago.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Hey Stranger! What's happening in your world?


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Jacqui!


----------



## jaizei

@Jacqui When you talked about going to Taco John's, I imagined some kind of local place. John's built himself quite the taco empire.


----------



## jaizei

I also didn't realize Taco Cabana was so regional


----------



## Blackdog1714

I love getting Del Taco when I go visit the family in San Diego!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> We haven't seen @bouaboua since July. I hope he's ok.


Thank you Yvonne for checking on me. I'm blessed by your kind heart and thoughtful ness. 

I was very busy due to the move of my production facility from China to Taiwan. But now, things are settled, I may have little more time to checking-in on this site.

I like to report some exciting news regarding our Burmese star tortoise. We hatched 5 babies so far this week and hope to have many more may continue to hatching




. My wife and I are excite and overjoyed.


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow, that is good news! Very cute little babies. I'll bet Irene is quite happy to see those little cutey pies.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Thank you Yvonne for checking on me. I'm blessed by your kind heart and thoughtful ness.
> 
> I was very busy due to the move of my production facility from China to Taiwan. But now, things are settled, I may have little more time to checking-in on this site.
> 
> I like to report some exciting news regarding our Burmese star tortoise. We hatched 5 babies so far this week and hope to have many more may continue to hatching
> View attachment 284072
> View attachment 284073
> View attachment 284074
> View attachment 284077
> . My wife and I are excite and overjoyed.



You do realize Santa mistakenly left one of those there instead of under my tree.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Wow, that is good news! Very cute little babies. I'll bet Irene is quite happy to see those little cutey pies.


Yes. We are grateful and overjoyed.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> You do realize Santa mistakenly left one of those there instead of under my tree.


Let me email Santa and have him correct his mistake overnight. Otherwise, I may have to talk to Mrs. Santa.


----------



## Jacqui

Did you all have nice Christmas days?


----------



## bouaboua

jaizei said:


> @Jacqui When you talked about going to Taco John's, I imagined some kind of local place. John's built himself quite the taco empire.


WOW! !! ! !

Very useful information...Hahahah!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Did you all have nice Christmas days?


Hello and Good Morning! ! ! ! !

Day off and stay home always NICE! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't wanna' go outside. Please don't make me! No. . . no!!!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

But the sun misses you! Come stand with me!


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> But the sun misses you! Come stand with me!


As it turned out, when I was finished with the tortoises I went and got a wheelbarrow load of dirt and sand and by the time I had emptied the WB into a tub I was shedding my layers. The sun's shining and it's really quite nice out there!





Winter squash, kale, lettuce. It said to wait until danger of frost had past, and I don't think we're there yet, but I planted anyway.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> As it turned out, when I was finished with the tortoises I went and got a wheelbarrow load of dirt and sand and by the time I had emptied the WB into a tub I was shedding my layers. The sun's shining and it's really quite nice out there!
> 
> View attachment 284419
> View attachment 284420
> 
> 
> Winter squash, kale, lettuce. It said to wait until danger of frost had past, and I don't think we're there yet, but I planted anyway.




I've been thinking about getting an early start too. This is either the mildest winter I can remember, or theres a wallop coming soon.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Our stuff here is all sending up green shoots, and it hasn't even snowed yet. Not really even rained a lot. Just when all is growing nice it will freeze like heck....


----------



## bouaboua

Happy New Year to all of you! ! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you, and to you and Irene too, Steven! It's good to see you posting again.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I've been thinking about getting an early start too. This is either the mildest winter I can remember, or theres a wallop coming soon.



Wallop!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well I have another skin cancer on my face scheduled to be removed in February. I must have cancer running all through just under the skin and erupting every so often. This makes about the 5th or 6th one I've had removed. That plus all the old lady warts, I've got a pretty ugly face! But beauty is in the eye of the beholder, right?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> Well I have another skin cancer on my face scheduled to be removed in February. I must have cancer running all through just under the skin and erupting every so often. This makes about the 5th or 6th one I've had removed. That plus all the old lady warts, I've got a pretty ugly face! But beauty is in the eye of the beholder, right?


I rather like my 1.5 inch scar under my left eye. Makes me look more serious!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Hello everyone! What has everyone been up to lately?


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hello everyone! What has everyone been up to lately?


Same old, same old, Nick. How bout you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hello old friends,

Abdulla is back and if you don’t know me... Well, I guess you do know?

Was wondering how you’ve all been doing?? I got a new Sulcata tort (name pending still), and I’ve been using the forums to gather information and remembered how I used to love this place!!! So hello from me and my tort!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Abdulla6169 said:


> Hello old friends,
> 
> Abdulla is back and if you don’t know me... Well, I guess you do know?
> 
> Was wondering how you’ve all been doing?? I got a new Sulcata tort (name pending still), and I’ve been using the forums to gather information and remembered how I used to love this place!!! So hello from me and my tort!!


I guess you do *now! 
lmao I guess the Ivy League couldn’t even teach me grammar, rip English lol


----------



## Blackdog1714

LMFAO


----------



## Yvonne G

Welcome back, Abdulla! Please be sure to drop in over at the Cold Dark Room. We've been wondering what you're up to.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Why am I surfing the internet for weeds! Not the puff puff pass the my neighbor would kill me kinda weeds!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Welcome back, Abdulla! Please be sure to drop in over at the Cold Dark Room. We've been wondering what you're up to.


Thank you, was plannin' on droppin' by! See you thereeee


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Well I have another skin cancer on my face scheduled to be removed in February. I must have cancer running all through just under the skin and erupting every so often. This makes about the 5th or 6th one I've had removed. That plus all the old lady warts, I've got a pretty ugly face! But beauty is in the eye of the beholder, right?


You are amazing and beautiful lady that my wife and I enjoyed every time we visited. Your beauty are not skin deep.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Well I have another skin cancer on my face scheduled to be removed in February. I must have cancer running all through just under the skin and erupting every so often. This makes about the 5th or 6th one I've had removed. That plus all the old lady warts, I've got a pretty ugly face! But beauty is in the eye of the beholder, right?


Though I haven't met you in real life, I've enjoyed and relished every second of chatting and getting to know you <3


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> You are amazing and beautiful lady that my wife and I enjoyed every time we visited. Your beauty are not skin deep.


Thank you. Oh, if only it were so!


----------



## Yvonne G

Abdulla6169 said:


> Though I haven't met you in real life, I've enjoyed and relished every second of chatting and getting to know you <3


Well, thank you!


----------



## MPRC

Hi all, just stopping in to provide proof of life from over here in Oregon. This is Nugget, the latest addition to the reptile pile.


----------



## Abdulla6169

MPRC said:


> Hi all, just stopping in to provide proof of life from over here in Oregon. This is Nugget, the latest addition to the reptile pile.
> View attachment 284888


What a beauty! Hope all is well


----------



## Yvonne G

So whatcha' all doing today? Here in the U.S. it's Martin Luther King day and a holiday. It's also overcast and a tiny bit foggy. I've brought up a wheelbarrow load of firewood to sit by the front door out of the rain, fed the tortoises and cleaned up after them, fed the cats, picked up after Misty and now I'm ready to veg out.

@maggie18fan : if you get a chance could you take a couple pictures of the big kitty you've adopted. . . pictures that show his size in comparison with a regularly viewed object. The head shot you put up on the "what do you look like" thread shows a pretty darned nice-lookin' cat, but you can't really judge his size. I think you said he's Norwegian Forest/Maine Coon? I would LOVE to have a cat like that!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Don't tempt me. His name is Simon, he's only 6, declawed and very affectionate. He's bigger than a beagle. I'm cookin right now (yeah, I know weird huh), so I'll take some after I eat...Big Sam


----------



## Blackdog1714

My day was Virginia Lobby Day 2020. 10 hours of exhausting nothing thank goodness!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> My day was Virginia Lobby Day 2020. 10 hours of exhausting nothing thank goodness!



If you were there for the reasons I suspect, thank you. We go to Oregon's capital, Salem, on Feb 6th...
#TIMBERUNITY

but, if you were were there for the 'other side' oops...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Well I have another skin cancer on my face scheduled to be removed in February. I must have cancer running all through just under the skin and erupting every so often. This makes about the 5th or 6th one I've had removed. That plus all the old lady warts, I've got a pretty ugly face! But beauty is in the eye of the beholder, right?



I bet yours is caused from all the years you spent working and building things outside in the Fresno sun. I have had 3 on my face probably from all those years of riding motorcycles...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> So whatcha' all doing today? Here in the U.S. it's Martin Luther King day and a holiday. It's also overcast and a tiny bit foggy. I've brought up a wheelbarrow load of firewood to sit by the front door out of the rain, fed the tortoises and cleaned up after them, fed the cats, picked up after Misty and now I'm ready to veg out.
> 
> @maggie18fan : if you get a chance could you take a couple pictures of the big kitty you've adopted. . . pictures that show his size in comparison with a regularly viewed object. The head shot you put up on the "what do you look like" thread shows a pretty darned nice-lookin' cat, but you can't really judge his size. I think you said he's Norwegian Forest/Maine Coon? I would LOVE to have a cat like that!



Well...I set off to get some photos of Simon...I'm thinking he's not too fond of the camera...lol...I'll try again when he gets over being irritated with me...
First is Smokey, he's 13 lbs...oh, the pillow is a queen...then Simon...he's 33 lbs and 2.5 ft long from nose to base of tail. His coat is long and he is a perfect tuxedo...


----------



## Maggie3fan

So fun...


----------



## Yvonne G

Thanks, Maggie!


----------



## Yvonne G

@bouaboua - I hope you're not near the area where that bad rinovirus is killing people. Please stop in every so often so we know you're ok.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh my gosh! Have you all see the choices we now have in the emoji department?

????????⚔?? to name just a few! I looked for one that would simulate Jaizei, but there are too many to sort through.

It's drizzly outside, I'm lazy and the kittens won't allow me to work at my desk and get my tax stuff in order, so I'm wasting time here. Most of you are NOT on the computer to waste time with me.


----------



## Blackdog1714

?????️‍?????? you are right! One week explained all in emojis


----------



## smarch

Hello all, miss me? (There’s a thread that says y’all don’t but here I am anyway ?) 
Ignore Franklins mess, I got him new mulch I just need to wait until I actually have time to change it all out over the weekend.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Hey there...I missed ya. Thx for the pictures...Love the sleeping position...


----------



## smarch

maggie18fan said:


> Hey there...I missed ya. Thx for the pictures...Love the sleeping position...


He doesn’t fit in his log anymore, but he’s had it since 2012 when he came to live with me and still loves it and actually sleeps like that often, or full starfish on his food dish. 
the plants are a few of my bigger jobs at work they’ve been keeping me busy keeping these plants alive.


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Hello all, miss me? (There’s a thread that says y’all don’t but here I am anyway ?)
> Ignore Franklins mess, I got him new mulch I just need to wait until I actually have time to change it all out over the weekend.
> View attachment 285598
> View attachment 285600
> View attachment 285601
> View attachment 285602
> View attachment 285604
> View attachment 285605


Heck yeah, we miss you, Sarah!!!!! It's just been so long since you lasted posted that I didn't go back far enough to catch those names that have been missing. What the heck's been going on with you? I love that poinsettia tree. Did you do that or did you buy it that way?


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm having an out of town house guest this week-end, so I've cleaned out all the tortoise sheds, vacuumed all the carpets and washed the kitchen floor. The doll room (read guest room) and crystal shining bathroom have been tidied and cleaned with clean sheets on the bed. My back aches!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> @bouaboua - I hope you're not near the area where that bad rinovirus is killing people. Please stop in every so often so we know you're ok.


Hello Yvonne:

I'm back in US today and I spend most of my days in Taiwan which is pretty safe and only have 10 cases which that I call "Cervezavirus" or Coronavirus. I ware face mask at all times special when I travel. Thank you for thinking of me. I'm grateful to have a friend like you My Love.


----------



## Yvonne G

Glad you're ok! Say "hi" to Irene from me.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Glad you're ok! Say "hi" to Irene from me.


Yes I will and thank you Yvonne ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

I'm so ready for the weekend and you???


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I'm so ready for the weekend and you???


Neener, neener! When one is retired, every day is a week-end!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

(Sorry about the double picture, I’m posting this on my phone)

I just picked up 3 new Russians from a reptile show.


----------



## Sa Ga

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> (Sorry about the double picture, I’m posting this on my phone)
> 
> I just picked up 3 new Russians from a reptile show.



Vladimir, Rasputin, and Dostoyevsky?

Hey. I like that combo! Now I have to get 3!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Sa Ga said:


> Vladimir, Rasputin, and Dostoyevsky?
> 
> Hey. I like that combo! Now I have to get 3!


Haha. These wild caught Russian torts are underweight and were really dirty before their first soak. They were so hungry when I put them down on substrate they immediately started eating it! I don’t believe they have eaten since they were shipped over here.


----------



## Sa Ga

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Haha. These wild caught Russian torts are underweight and were really dirty before their first soak. They were so hungry when I put them down on substrate they immediately started eating it! I don’t believe they have eaten since they were shipped over here.


That is SO sad! How ppl can be that cruel, I will never understand...

Please make sure these guys are housed separately to avoid bullying or berserker rage-outs where one or more end up stressed, hurt, or dead.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh my gosh! Have you all see the choices we now have in the emoji department?
> 
> ????????⚔?? to name just a few! I looked for one that would simulate Jaizei, but there are too many to sort through.
> 
> It's drizzly outside, I'm lazy and the kittens won't allow me to work at my desk and get my tax stuff in order, so I'm wasting time here. Most of you are NOT on the computer to waste time with me.
> 
> View attachment 285403
> View attachment 285404
> View attachment 285405


Love babies.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Love babies.


They didn't stay little very long. They're five months old now and almost as big as a full grown cat. I was going to show you a picture, but the camera's battery is dead. I'll do it later.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> They didn't stay little very long. They're five months old now and almost as big as a full grown cat. I was going to show you a picture, but the camera's battery is dead. I'll do it later.


Fusty? I thought it was Rusty???


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie18fan said:


> Fusty? I thought it was Rusty???


That must've been a typo. Rusty and Patch.


----------



## Yvonne G

Here they are in all their glory:


----------



## Yvonne G

It's hard to get a decent picture of Patch because she's such a mama's baby she comes to me whenever she sees me.


----------



## Maggie3fan

they are too cute, I can see that they are fun for you


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Sa Ga said:


> That is SO sad! How ppl can be that cruel, I will never understand...
> 
> Please make sure these guys are housed separately to avoid bullying or berserker rage-outs where one or more end up stressed, hurt, or dead.


I am going to keep them inside till the end of the month to monitor their health, and if everything is okay they will be put outside to live.


----------



## Yvonne G

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I am going to keep them inside till the end of the month to monitor their health, and if everything is okay they will be put outside to live.


I'm glad to see you haven't lost your interest in tortoises. Don't be such a stranger.


----------



## Sa Ga

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I am going to keep them inside till the end of the month to monitor their health, and if everything is okay they will be put outside to live.


Well, I definitely won't be putting Morla out anytime soon--we just had wind chills of -34!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Here they are in all their glory:
> 
> View attachment 286176
> View attachment 286177
> View attachment 286178
> View attachment 286179


They are beautiful


----------



## Jacqui

Lunch anybody?


----------



## bouaboua

We are getting ready for our lunch.

We have another *Burmese star* (_Geochelone platynota_) hatched this morning.


----------



## Jacqui

Sweet!


----------



## bouaboua

Good morning TFO. 

And an cup of Nespresso in order.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Good morning TFO.
> 
> And an cup of Nespresso in order.
> 
> 
> View attachment 286546


No thank you, I've never developed a taste for any kind of coffee (other than coffee candy!).


----------



## bouaboua

You eat candy??

Are you not sweet enough??


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> You eat candy??
> 
> Are you not sweet enough??


Yes, I find it very hard to resist. When I go shopping I avoid the candy aisle because if I bring it home It doesn't last more than that day, no matter the size bag/box.


----------



## bouaboua

I love sweets too. Especially cakes or pie. Donuts also.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> No thank you, I've never developed a taste for any kind of coffee (other than coffee candy!).



Me either.


----------



## bouaboua

You guys are MISSING OUT. 

Where is my coffee? ? ?


----------



## LoutheRussian

Guess who's back, back again
Lback, tell a friend
Guess who's back, guess who's back
Guess who's back, guess who's back
Guess who's back, guess who's back
Guess who's back

hahaha howdy y’all! Its been a while.


----------



## bouaboua

Good to have you back again.


----------



## LoutheRussian

bouaboua said:


> Good to have you back again.


Thank you m, it’s good to be bacl


----------



## Yvonne G

LoutheRussian said:


> Guess who's back, back again
> Lback, tell a friend
> Guess who's back, guess who's back
> Guess who's back, guess who's back
> Guess who's back, guess who's back
> Guess who's back
> 
> hahaha howdy y’all! Its been a while.


Hm-m-m-m. . . let me see. (Yvonne puts finger up to her chin, eyes skyward, thinking) Is it Santa Clause?


----------



## bouaboua

Coould be, he could be the Santa. He is 10 months ahead of schedule or couple months behind.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m-m. . . let me see. (Yvonne puts finger up to her chin, eyes skyward, thinking) Is it Santa Clause?


Just because I’ve gained a little weight it doesn’t make me Santa lol. How have you been Yvonne?


----------



## Jacqui

I 


bouaboua said:


> You guys are MISSING OUT.
> 
> Where is my coffee? ? ?
> 
> View attachment 286603


I flushed it down the toilet. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> Guess who's back, back again
> Lback, tell a friend
> Guess who's back, guess who's back
> Guess who's back, guess who's back
> Guess who's back, guess who's back
> Guess who's back
> 
> hahaha howdy y’all! Its been a while.



What have you been up to?


----------



## bouaboua

Now your bathroom smells like Starbucks


----------



## Jacqui

I hope everyone's week is going well. Ours started sad with the funeral of a Grandson. He was only 8. His birthday was about two weeks earlier.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Now your bathroom smells like Starbucks



One of the better smells it has had.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> I hope everyone's week is going well. Ours started sad with the funeral of a Grandson. He was only 8. His birthday was about two weeks earlier.


WOW! What had happened. I'm so sorry! ! !


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> WOW! What had happened. I'm so sorry! ! !



He had a cold and even had gone to his heart Dr that day. During the night, he apparently vomited and asphyxiated.


----------



## bouaboua

OH, I'm so sorry. Sorry for your lost. I can't come up with the words of comfort but you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jacqui

Thank you


bouaboua said:


> OH, I'm so sorry. Sorry for your lost. I can't come up with the words of comfort but you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jacqui

JJ just could never catch a break. He was the one born with heart issues. He had his first heart surgery at only a few days old. A couple of pacemakers too.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Oh my goodness, I can’t even fathom the feelings of grief and loss you must be going through. You and yours will be in my thoughts throughout the day. May you and your family find some peace in this time of extreme emotion pain.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Jacqui said:


> What have you been up to?


I moved across the country again back to Oregon from Texas a little over a year ago and since then I’ve just been living on the farm taking care of the cattle and working a lot. Recently adopted another Russian from a woman that runs a small rescue out of her house. I was told he’s 16 but out of all the Russians I’ve had he has almost zero personality. Other than the fact he’s the mor boring tort I’ve had he decided to completely stop eating about a week and a half ago. Right now I’m trying to figure out what I can do to get him eating again and if not I’m looking for a local vet that has experience with reptiles. Not that I really have the money to spend on vet visits right now but I gotta do what I gotta do to keep him healthy. I’m worried he’s gonna have a RI. I noticed last night he’s started rubbing his eyes and there is the slightest hint of a click when he breaths. Not all the time but occasionally. I made sure to keep him warm last night and that his enclosure was good to go before I left this morning.


----------



## Yvonne G

LoutheRussian said:


> Just because I’ve gained a little weight it doesn’t make me Santa lol. How have you been Yvonne?


Can't complain. Just getting old and lazy.


Jacqui said:


> I hope everyone's week is going well. Ours started sad with the funeral of a Grandson. He was only 8. His birthday was about two weeks earlier.


Oh Jacqui! That's awful. I'm so sorry that happened!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Yvonne G said:


> Can't complain. Just getting old and lazy.
> 
> 
> I have a birthday coming up in a couple of days and while I’m still only in my 30’s I certainly feel old from years of not taking better care of my body when I was younger. And as long as you still get most of the important things done being lazy isn’t so awful. At least it’s not in my book


----------



## bouaboua

Hello TFO and is this a good Monday for you? Cold morning and warm afternoon. 




Little pig is out for sunbath and leaves this for me.


----------



## Yvonne G

One doesn't realize how much you depend on certain things until it's not there anymore.

Last week my credit card was hacked and I had to close that one and get a new one. The new one would come in the mail within 10 days.

I need cat food and I buy online, so I sat down at the computer, then realized I don't have a credit card.

Then I decided to go to the ATM and get cash so I could go to the store and figured I'd drop off a few boxes of books at the library for their book sale as long as I was going out. So I sat down at the computer to check when the library opens - no internet! Seems a couple of rambunctious kittens knocked the modem off the shelf during the night and the weight of it pulled the cord loose from the quick connect on the end of the cord. So, no credit card, no internet, no phone book. . . I seem to be out in the middle of the desert with no paddle!

But at least I don't have a big pile of messy urates to clean up!


----------



## bouaboua

I'm more than happy to clean that up, even it is a very smelly one.

Sorry for the inconvenience, we will make a paddle for you soon. Or you prefer a bottle of water?


----------



## bouaboua

Hello TFO and Good morning. Happy Tuesday! Sunny but cold morning here in the Bay Area. 

We need rain.......Badly.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Thank you all for the birthday wishes. I had a wonderful birthday weekend that was spent with friends and family. I was pleasantly surprised to see several of you had wished me a happy birthday as well. You all are such wonderful people and my favorite online family.


----------



## bouaboua

Happy Thursday! ! ! I'm bore. Can you tell.....







Let me share some photo of succlents in my backyard.


----------



## Yvonne G

Next time you come visit I'd love it if you'd bring me a couple pads off the succulent in the second picture.


----------



## LoutheRussian

It’s absolutely gorgeous out today. Very light breeze, 60° and not a cloud in sight. Yet here I am stuck in the office behind the desk gazing wistfully out the window. I don’t want to be here anymore. I’d happily forfeit the rest of my pay today to be able to enjoy the sunshine. I could be adding the hinges to the windowed too of my tort table or start the beginning stages of building an outdoor enclosure for him.


----------



## bouaboua

Yes Mama! Will do.


----------



## bouaboua

My wife's hard work.......


----------



## Sa Ga

Yvonne G said:


> No thank you, I've never developed a taste for any kind of coffee (other than coffee candy!).


I'll take hers! ❤


----------



## Randy Micheals

Wow the flowers look great. Refreshing to see, Its been a long winter in Canada!


----------



## bouaboua

Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## Blackdog1714

bouaboua said:


> Happy weekend everyone.


SPeak for yourself-This is my weekend to WORK! At least it not warm and sunny in RVA!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Happy Thursday! ! ! I'm bore. Can you tell.....
> 
> View attachment 286998
> 
> 
> View attachment 286998
> 
> 
> Let me share some photo of succlents in my backyard.
> 
> View attachment 286999
> View attachment 287000
> View attachment 287001
> View attachment 287002
> View attachment 287003
> View attachment 287004
> View attachment 287005
> View attachment 287006
> View attachment 287007
> View attachment 287008
> View attachment 287009
> View attachment 287010


Those are neat!


----------



## Jacqui

LoutheRussian said:


> It’s absolutely gorgeous out today. Very light breeze, 60° and not a cloud in sight. Yet here I am stuck in the office behind the desk gazing wistfully out the window. I don’t want to be here anymore. I’d happily forfeit the rest of my pay today to be able to enjoy the sunshine. I could be adding the hinges to the windowed too of my tort table or start the beginning stages of building an outdoor enclosure for him.


May I ask, what do you do?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> My wife's hard work.......
> View attachment 287039
> View attachment 287040
> View attachment 287041
> View attachment 287042
> View attachment 287043
> View attachment 287044
> View attachment 287045
> View attachment 287046


Your wife does good work. Love the last ones.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay, off to work.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Okay, off to work.


WOW! ! !

Pulling a late shift. May you have a great time at work.


----------



## bouaboua

Dinner with my daughters and son in-law at a local Mexcian Taqueria last night. 

I enjoyed way, way too much.









Wonderful meal before up-coming trip to Taiwan again.


----------



## Yvonne G

Is it safe to travel to Taiwan, what with all the coronavirus scare?


----------



## bouaboua

Taiwan is much safer than China at this time, I'm not going to China anytime soon.

Of cause, ware face mask, washing my hand frequently, not go to crewed places like watching a movie, I may reduce my chances of catching that virus. 

Most important is: May God Bless.


----------



## Maggie3fan

bouaboua said:


> Taiwan is much safer than China at this time, I'm not going to China anytime soon.
> 
> Of cause, ware face mask, washing my hand frequently, not go to crewed places like watching a movie, I may reduce my chances of catching that virus.
> 
> Most important is: May God Bless.


We'll all worry about you...take care...


----------



## bouaboua

maggie18fan said:


> We'll all worry about you...take care...


Thank you Maggie!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> WOW! ! !
> 
> Pulling a late shift. May you have a great time at work.



I always work overnights.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Dinner with my daughters and son in-law at a local Mexcian Taqueria last night.
> 
> I enjoyed way, way too much.
> 
> View attachment 287208
> View attachment 287209
> View attachment 287210
> View attachment 287211
> View attachment 287212
> View attachment 287213
> 
> 
> Wonderful meal before up-coming trip to Taiwan again.


What's the soup/drink thing?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> What's the soup/drink thing?


First one is an beer drink with shrimp. 

Other one is shrimp cooktail (none alcoholic) with diced avocad, onion, cuclmber, tomato and all kind of chill power, ketchup and every restaurant will also add their secert sauce.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> First one is an beer drink with shrimp.
> 
> Other one is shrimp cooktail (none alcoholic) with diced avocad, onion, cuclmber, tomato and all kind of chill power, ketchup and every restaurant will also add their secert sauce.


Interesting


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Yvonne G

Holy cow, Nick. When did you get all those Russians? And how is your sulcata?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Holy cow, Nick. When did you get all those Russians? And how is your sulcata?


How are you doing Yvonne?

I have been finding Russians on Craigslist and got a couple at a reptile show. I now have 7 females, 2 males and, 2 baby Russians.

My sulcatas are doing well I recently build two heated boxes for them.


----------



## smarch

Good morning everyone. Work is crazy here with all my traveling from place to care for plants and talks of Boston being put on lockdown (thankfully I’m not close enough to the city to worry too much about that) I’m on vacation next week and was going to do spring cleaning of the apartment and I’m not even sure I’ll be able to get the cleaning supplies I need. Here’s some cheery pictures of the pets doing weird things as they’re the positivity in my life.


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> Good morning everyone. Work is crazy here with all my traveling from place to care for plants and talks of Boston being put on lockdown (thankfully I’m not close enough to the city to worry too much about that) I’m on vacation next week and was going to do spring cleaning of the apartment and I’m not even sure I’ll be able to get the cleaning supplies I need. Here’s some cheery pictures of the pets doing weird things as they’re the positivity in my life.
> 
> View attachment 287902
> View attachment 287903
> View attachment 287904
> View attachment 287905


OMG!!! It's so good to hear from you!


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> OMG!!! It's so good to hear from you!


I went and reappeared at the end of January and then life got crazy again. A coworker cut her hand on a glass plate so bad that she needed major surgery on it, and since our job is pretty hands on (carrying buckets of water around, watering plants in high places, driving which isn’t so easy when one hand is in a cast) that ive not only been doing a lot of my own work but also helping out and taking care of some of her accounts, so many hours, so much overtime, pay has been nice but man have I been tired.


----------



## smarch

Blooming Hoya, These guys have never bloomed, and I’ve been trying so hard to convince them and they finally listened. I’m so happy. I LOVE Hoya plants, someday my next tattoo I think will be a back one with a hoya vine with a bloom and my snake climbing the vine.


----------



## smarch

I forgot to add the picture ? still trying to figure out how to do these post things without the app.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hoya is one of my favorite species. I have several varieties. Mine bloom too. They go into the greenhouse for the winter, where they really, really love to be, then back outside in the spring. Mine don't bloom until the middle of summer. I'll see if I have any pictures from before. . .

Nope, can't find any.


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Hoya is one of my favorite species. I have several varieties. Mine bloom too. They go into the greenhouse for the winter, where they really, really love to be, then back outside in the spring. Mine don't bloom until the middle of summer. I'll see if I have any pictures from before. . .
> 
> Nope, can't find any.


I have a different variety, I actually am only super familiar with Hoya Carnosa since those are the only ones we have at work (and our growers in FL don’t seem to have any to send us... meanwhile grocery stores have them) I have rooted cuttings from one in water and have been for over a year just chilling in my window sill in our bedroom, and one I actually bought that have longer thinner leaves but it doesn’t do much growing because we don’t have much light in here, someday when I have a house... if this darn plague doesn’t lead to a recession that kills my job because when money is tight plants are the first tings a business cuts, though the housing market going toast wouldn’t be too bad for me on the buyer side of things ? 

I would kill for a hoya Kerriii with their cute heart shaped leaves, but all we get here at stores are single leaf cuttings (usually painted with cutesy things like valentines or get well soon), no node so no future growth.


----------



## Yvonne G

I have kerii and ovatum, which is kerii without the dip at the top. They're all bunched together in the greenhouse, so it's hard to see individuals, but I'll go grab a quick picture. . .






The begonias really love it in the green house:




And I spied Snappy sunning on my way back to the house:


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> I have kerii and ovatum, which is kerii without the dip at the top. They're all bunched together in the greenhouse, so it's hard to see individuals, but I'll go grab a quick picture. . .
> 
> View attachment 287978
> View attachment 287979
> View attachment 287980
> 
> 
> The begonias really love it in the green house:
> 
> View attachment 287977
> 
> 
> And I spied Snappy sunning on my way back to the house:
> 
> View attachment 287981


Mmm happy greenhouse pictures, my house goal is that I find one with a nice south facing sunroom/sunporch, and load it up with plants. Because all I have here is a west sliding door with a balcony oning and an East bedroom window which isn’t good for much. my plant shelf itself is in the dark kitchen running grow lights but the succulents aren’t terribly happy, and I’m pretty sure my agave pup is starting to stretch, so I usually try to stick to low light plants, finally finally hunted down my long searched for Raven ZZ because what retired grown up goth kid doesn’t want a black plant. And of course my Philodendron Selloum which is definitely my biggest plant here, I inherited it from work, I guess an account closed and my boss handed me this perfectly good plant to take home, my monstera next to it decided it doesn’t like me.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

My captive bred Russian babies are getting some weight on them after hibernation.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Beans!


----------



## smarch

Spring cleaning. Vacation week so now is as golf a time as any. Curtains hand washed and all drying in the tub because apartment living isn’t easy and I want a clothes line! Sliding glass door scrubbed as clean as it’ll get (the seal between panes is broke so it’s doomed to be cloudy forever), floors hands and knees scrubbed with bleach and water. more to go after drinking a whole bottle of water and having a snack.


----------



## Yvonne G

Not me, man. . . I'd rather live in filth than do house cleaning!


----------



## smarch

Yvonne G said:


> Not me, man. . . I'd rather live in filth than do house cleaning!


I can’t do it. I don’t enjoy cleaning but I enjoy being clean. If I didn’t clean we would live in filth because the boyfriend certainly doesn’t clean (though I did get his kids to sweep and vacuum this weekend so that’s a small victory for me).


----------



## smarch

Easter tree


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> I have kerii and ovatum, which is kerii without the dip at the top. They're all bunched together in the greenhouse, so it's hard to see individuals, but I'll go grab a quick picture. . .
> 
> View attachment 287978
> View attachment 287979
> View attachment 287980
> 
> 
> The begonias really love it in the green house:
> 
> View attachment 287977
> 
> 
> And I spied Snappy sunning on my way back to the house:
> 
> View attachment 287981


Everyone knows Snapping turtles don't bask. LOL I know mine sure do . They'll bite your fingers off to if given the chance.


----------



## bouaboua

Hello and how is everyone doing? 

Please do stay home and be safe.


----------



## bouaboua

And washing your hand thoroughly every time you come home. Leave your outside shoes outside on the porch and change into a indoor shoes. No measures is overboard at this time.


----------



## bouaboua

Our cute little thing....


----------



## bouaboua

My wife's green thumb.......


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> Our cute little thing....
> 
> View attachment 290836
> View attachment 290837
> View attachment 290838
> View attachment 290839
> View attachment 290840
> View attachment 290841


The little leopard is a beauty! Where did you get him


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> My wife's green thumb.......
> 
> View attachment 290842
> View attachment 290843
> View attachment 290844
> View attachment 290845
> View attachment 290846


WOW!!!


----------



## MichaelL

Having a green thumb really comes in handy when you have tortoises...


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> The little leopard is a beauty! Where did you get him



She ( we hope. We incubated for female) is one of our hatchling.


----------



## RV's mom

I'd love to have a green thumb, but as RV controls the yard, my only space is in the upper deck, situated on the north facing wall. Only now is the sun trending over so the garden receives sunlight, and this weekend it will be 100* My plants really don't stand a chance, altho I've tried to provide sun screening and fabric barrier at the block wall, so things aren't fried out of hand. 

I've picked my Meyer lemon and have limocello started. I've leftover lemons and want to barter them with a neighbor who has chickens. She wants even trade: a dozen lemons for a dozen eggs. I feel abused.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Found these two on a hike.


----------



## Maggie3fan

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Found these two on a hike.


What are they?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

maggie3fan said:


> What are they?


Gopher snakes.


----------



## Maggie3fan

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Gopher snakes.


They are beautiful


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> They are beautiful


Nuh uh.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Nuh uh.


I'm not like you...I like snakes and would like to have one b4 I die....


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie3fan said:


> I'm not like you...I like snakes and would like to have one b4 I die....


M3 2 M466i3


----------



## Maggie3fan

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> M3 2 M466i3


Am I supposed to know what that meant???


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie3fan said:


> Am I supposed to know what that meant???


Haha I thought you did. It means me too Maggie.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

This is my little backyard apartment garden.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 295453
> This is my little backyard apartment garden.


Apartment?? That’s pretty Big...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Apartment?? That’s pretty Big...


It’s a duplex. The unit is not that big at all, but backyard is why we chose it.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> It’s a duplex. The unit is not that big at all, but backyard is why we chose it.


I see. You gave a sulcata? Do you keep it outside?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> I see. You gave a sulcata? Do you keep it outside?


Most of my torts are at my parents house two miles away. They are all out doors in enclosures that have vegetation. My parents live on a little farm so the torts aren’t the only animals there we have chickens, dogs, rabbits and pigs.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

If I get a new rescue Russian I keep it at my apartment indoors till I know it’s safe to join one of the groups.


----------



## Maggie3fan

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Haha I thought you did. It means me too Maggie.


Seriously? Isn't it just easier to say "me too Mag"


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie3fan said:


> Seriously? Isn't it just easier to say "me too Mag"


You don’t get it do you...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Garder snake


----------



## Maggie3fan

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> You don’t get it do you...


Nope...sorry I don't....sometimes I am not as smart as I look....


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Nope...sorry I don't....sometimes I am not as smart as I look....


When making passwords lots of people use numbers for letters - like 3 would be E because it looks similar, 4 looks like A, 6 looks like G, etc. But I must confess, my mind didn't go there either.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Only ever had the orange ones


----------



## Wenzer

This popped up in my Facebook newsfeed today. I hope someone here can ugly-laugh at this like I did ?


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning


Whoo hoo!!! Jacqui's back!!!


----------



## Jacqui

For Ms Yvonne...


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow! What a pretty picture.

How are all your animals doing, Jacqui? I always wonder about that poor RES that I sent you that was so very, very deformed. Did he make it?


----------



## Jacqui

Anybody want a drink while I am here?


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> Anybody want a drink while I am here?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 300797


Does it come in IV form?


----------



## Jacqui

We could try it and see.


----------



## Jacqui

This little guy spent yesterday just watching me and being a statue.


----------



## Jacqui

Waiting for my lunch partner or maybe lunch partners.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Blackdog1714

Chickens in their coop dogs out now!


----------



## Jacqui

Why


Blackdog1714 said:


> Chickens in their coop dogs out now!


So dogs were in coop? Or if not in coop, dogs chase chickens?


----------



## Jacqui

I don't know about your place, but here the sunrise was beautiful. Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Jacqui said:


> Good morning!
> View attachment 301387


Trash panda!


----------



## Maggie3fan

hey hi Jacqui
How u this am?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> hey hi Jacqui
> How u this am?


I am doing ok. Getting steamy out. You?


----------



## saleena.lewis

Hey everyone! I just got a pet snake today!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jacqui said:


> I am doing ok. Getting steamy out. You?


My animals and I are well. Hate the heat, but oh well


----------



## Jacqui

Anybidy care to have lunch with me?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> My animals and I are well. Hate the heat, but oh well



I am not a fan of daytime heat over the 70s or nighttime of 60s


----------



## Jacqui

saleena.lewis said:


> Hey everyone! I just got a pet snake today!!
> 
> View attachment 301427



Tell us more!


----------



## Jacqui

Have you saw these?


----------



## Jacqui

Lunch?


----------



## Jacqui

I make my kids guess where I am eating at. Lately they have been so good, I started to show the glass of tea only. Today, I remembered to remove the coaster. Took them a bit to guess.


----------



## Jacqui

It's a beautiful morning here. Hope it is where you are too.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!

My night time "friends"


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow. No one has posted in this thread since August. And where the heck is @Jacqui ?


----------



## Jacqui

Met up with my oldest daughter and her two kidlings (plus her hubby) for lunch. Cy, my oldest grandson gave me a painted turtle for Mother's day.


----------



## Yvonne G

YEA!!!!! Jacqui's back! I really, really miss you when you're gone, @Jacqui !!

I love the 'painted' turtle. I have a great grandson named Cy too.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Hey Jacqui...HI!!! I've missed you as well...


----------



## mike taylor

What's going on in the forum today ? Trying to get back were I left off some time ago . Glad to have the app back . It's totally different on my phone so I'm trying to learn how to find stuff . Took me a week to find the chat .lol


----------



## Yvonne G

So glad to see you back! Didn't know the app was back!


----------



## mike taylor

Well it let me download it to my phone . So I'm guessing it's back .lol


----------



## mike taylor

Well it let me download it to my phone . So I'm guessing it's back .lol


----------



## jaizei

I think it's what was discussed in this thread. It's not a real app, but a link to open the browser version like an app.


----------



## mike taylor

Well it got me back up and running.


----------



## mike taylor

Chat is dead ! Wake up !


----------



## mike taylor

Built new pond for one of my sulcatas yesterday . There's always work to be done . I still have to clean all of their enclosures thanks to the hurricane .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Built new pond for one of my sulcatas yesterday . There's always work to be done . I still have to clean all of their enclosures thanks to the hurricane .


I've been busy preparing for the road widening project in front of my house. I have all my pond creatures in galvanized tubs up near the house. Whew! What a big job keeping them clean!


----------



## MPRC

Proclaiming my proof of life, it's been a bit. Hi friends.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good to see you back here!


----------



## MPRC

Thanks, Home ownership is HARD!


----------



## mike taylor

MPRC said:


> Thanks, Home ownership is HARD!
> 
> View attachment 333176


Yep,gotta stay up on all the broken stuffs.


----------



## MPRC

Raising the living room ceiling is on my to-do list.


----------



## jaizei

MPRC said:


> Raising the living room ceiling is on my to-do list.



Just a higher flat ceiling or vaulted/underside of rafters?


----------



## jaizei

Im currently fighting the urge to tear out the ceiling on half my house and make it vaulted/underside of rafters.


----------



## MPRC

jaizei said:


> Just a higher flat ceiling or vaulted/underside of rafters?


It use to be vaulted and it will be vaulted again!


----------



## RayBolt

Chat is dead wake up


----------



## Jan A

RayBolt said:


> Chat is dead wake up


I'm awake. I have a lot to say. None of it's funny or witty. It was in the 90's in Oklahoma today & windy. So different than the Rockies this time of yr where temps can be warm during the day & drop into the 40s or lower at night. It was still 76 degrees at 2:30am today. I'm not complaining. It beats the hell out of a big snowstorm any day. 

I was rooting hard for Texas against Oklahoma today, but it didn't work out.


----------



## Blackdog1714

MPRC said:


> It use to be vaulted and it will be vaulted again!


Why would someone cover such nice high windows? Good luck


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning or whatever!


----------



## Jan A

Jacqui said:


> Good morning or whatever!


Happy New Year!! Wishing everyone good health.


----------



## jeff kushner

Jan, we're friends and you know that I'm the eternal optimist and it honestly feels like; "Just another year of ignoring the News". LOL

Let's go in order;
People I've worked with for 5 years have never seen me sick
Kerry (many of you know of)has never seen me sick in ten years
Peg(1st wife) hasn't seen me sick......ever and we met in '78

Going back further....none of my 3 older sisters ever remember me being sick...........either did my mom or dad.

Yeah, even with that little lung issue I have, not too worried.......apparently, cigarettes not Kryptonite is the only thing that can slow Superman's roll!

Thanks for our little friends, who have helped me make big friends here!

Happy New Year Jan & everyone else too..............

(ps, I admit, I was scared to open a thread with over 5000 pages cause I don't chat, I write...sry guys!!!!)


----------



## Yvonne G

jeff kushner said:


> Jan, we're friends and you know that I'm the eternal optimist and it honestly feels like; "Just another year of ignoring the News". LOL
> 
> Let's go in order;
> People I've worked with for 5 years have never seen me sick
> Kerry (many of you know of)has never seen me sick in ten years
> Peg(1st wife) hasn't seen me sick......ever and we met in '78
> 
> Going back further....none of my 3 older sisters ever remember me being sick...........either did my mom or dad.
> 
> Yeah, even with that little lung issue I have, not too worried.......apparently, cigarettes not Kryptonite is the only thing that can slow Superman's roll!
> 
> Thanks for our little friends, who have helped me make big friends here!
> 
> Happy New Year Jan & everyone else too..............
> 
> (ps, I admit, I was scared to open a thread with over 5000 pages cause I don't chat, I write...sry guys!!!!)


Well, you did it now. Jeff has let the 'sickness' cat out of the bag. Stay tuned for @jeff kushner to suffer his first sick days in over 10 years!


----------



## Jan A

jeff kushner said:


> Jan, we're friends and you know that I'm the eternal optimist and it honestly feels like; "Just another year of ignoring the News". LOL
> 
> Let's go in order;
> People I've worked with for 5 years have never seen me sick
> Kerry (many of you know of)has never seen me sick in ten years
> Peg(1st wife) hasn't seen me sick......ever and we met in '78
> 
> Going back further....none of my 3 older sisters ever remember me being sick...........either did my mom or dad.
> 
> Yeah, even with that little lung issue I have, not too worried.......apparently, cigarettes not Kryptonite is the only thing that can slow Superman's roll!
> 
> Thanks for our little friends, who have helped me make big friends here!
> 
> Happy New Year Jan & everyone else too..............
> 
> (ps, I admit, I was scared to open a thread with over 5000 pages cause I don't chat, I in write...sry guys!!!!)


And Jeff, I wish you extra good health now that you have jinxed yourself. I have good health, considering what I've been thru in the last couple of yrs. I'm just not as optimistic as you are about everything that's going down.


----------



## jeff kushner

Oh God, don't say that guys! 

I don't think that I can't get sick, that would be silly and quite delusional so today, I get my 1st(of how many???) booster. We have a bit of snow so I'll;

"work from home today"

I love that concept....how come we never got industry to get with it before covid?


----------



## Jan A

jeff kushner said:


> Oh God, don't say that guys!
> 
> I don't think that I can't get sick, that would be silly and quite delusional so today, I get my 1st(of how many???) booster. We have a bit of snow so I'll;
> 
> "work from home today"
> 
> I love that concept....how come we never got industry to get with it before covid?


My guess is the commercial leasing business & corporations renting large portions of office space. And the technology wasn't there yet to allow people to work from home & participate remotely in meetings, etc. 

Can you imagine what will happen if corporations no longer lease vast amounts of office space in these big commercial complexes? The more tenants you have with smaller office spaces, the bigger the headaches the leasing managers have, not to mention security problems.


----------



## Jacqui

Anybody have any plans they are working on for the next year? New enclosure, new animal, new kid, vacation, ect..,


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Anybody have any plans they are working on for the next year? New enclosure, new animal, new kid, vacation, ect..,



i need to start working on my 'to eat' list

maybe kiwi pizza in February


----------



## Cathie G

jaizei said:


> i need to start working on my 'to eat' list
> 
> maybe kiwi pizza in February


Actually that is an ingredient on what some call a fruit pizza and they're good ? it's usually a really large pizza pan sized sugar cookie with cream cheese spead on it. Then slices of kiwi, strawberries, and whatever fruit you want.... disguised as pizza ? yum ?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> i need to start working on my 'to eat' list
> 
> maybe kiwi pizza in February


Did you ever get busy on making those cathedral ceilings?


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Did you ever get busy on making those cathedral ceilings?



I'm 99% not gonna do the ceilings. If someone offers me a stupid amount of money I might sell it so I dont want to do anything that'll take too long.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I'm 99% not gonna do the ceilings. If someone offers me a stupid amount of money I might sell it so I dont want to do anything that'll take too long.


How 'bout the kitchen? Did you get that up and running?

(inquiring minds want to know!)


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> How 'bout the kitchen? Did you get that up and running?
> 
> (inquiring minds want to know!)



I have a microwave and instantpot if that counts


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> i need to start working on my 'to eat' list
> 
> maybe kiwi pizza in February


Kiwi pizza, really. Never even heard of that one.


----------



## Jacqui

Cathie G said:


> Actually that is an ingredient on what some call a fruit pizza and they're good ? it's usually a really large pizza pan sized sugar cookie with cream cheese spead on it. Then slices of kiwi, strawberries, and whatever fruit you want.... disguised as pizza ? yum ?


That sounds like it might be good


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I have a microwave and instantpot if that counts


That counts in my book! We just got a new house this fall and it came with a gutted kitchen. I missed my microwave.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> That counts in my book! We just got a new house this fall and it came with a gutted kitchen. I missed my microwave.


Oh no!?? So you've moved? after all the work you did on tortoise yards?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh no!?? So you've moved? after all the work you did on tortoise yards?


Getting this place was sorta a spur of the moment thing. Lol. My old house needs lots of work and that's hard to do with a zoo living there. So we are living in this house, while working on the old. Of course this house was an empty shell that nobody lived in for years and just around the corner from the old house. So have had to do a ton of work here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Is Jeff working more locally now, or still 'across the road' trucking?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Is Jeff working more locally now, or still 'across the road' trucking?


Jeff quit Prime in March (?) and now drives local for a company who hauls for dairies. He is home most nights and loves it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Jeff quit Prime in March (?) and now drives local for a company who hauls for dairies. He is home most nights and loves it.


Well, that's great! I'm so glad to hear that. So no more being a trucker widow for you, huh? The tortoises still at the old house? Is it safe for them with you not there?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, that's great! I'm so glad to hear that. So no more being a trucker widow for you, huh? The tortoises still at the old house? Is it safe for them with you not there?


They are in this house. It took so long to get the paperwork done on the new house, I was starting to worry that they would all be wintered in the old house. Can't imagine two huge heating bills. Uggghhh

I started moving plants in the day we got the keys. Tortoises started coming over the day the electricity was half way done. We had a new meter put in. Then had all wiring replaced. The attic wiring ended up being all chewed up by the coons. Even had a dead coon up there. Yuck.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> They are in this house. It took so long to get the paperwork done on the new house, I was starting to worry that they would all be wintered in the old house. Can't imagine two huge heating bills. Uggghhh
> 
> I started moving plants in the day we got the keys. Tortoises started coming over the day the electricity was half way done. We had a new meter put in. Then had all wiring replaced. The attic wiring ended up being all chewed up by the coons. Even had a dead coon up there. Yuck.


I hope you've now dealt with how the racoons were getting into the attic? Hate to see you have to replace more wiring. But it must feel pretty safe with all new wiring! I worry about the wiring here in my house. It was built during a time when "they" were using aluminum wiring, and I don't know if that's what I've got or not.

No wonder you've been missing here for so long. You've been a pretty busy gal. Please tell Jeff I said "hi." Sounds like he's beat the big C, huh?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I hope you've now dealt with how the racoons were getting into the attic? Hate to see you have to replace more wiring. But it must feel pretty safe with all new wiring! I worry about the wiring here in my house. It was built during a time when "they" were using aluminum wiring, and I don't know if that's what I've got or not.
> 
> No wonder you've been missing here for so long. You've been a pretty busy gal. Please tell Jeff I said "hi." Sounds like he's beat the big C, huh?


Yep, we blocked the coon hole immediately. Some time this week the siding comes and then they will putting it on, so another layer of blockage. Jeff replaced wiring bit by bit in the old house and added a bunch because of tortoise stuff. This time we had a real electrician do it. Along with the coon chewing, downstairs had a lot of questionable stuff done before. 

Jeff still is on his daily chemo pill and will always be on it. His cancer never leaves, just takes a rest.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yep, we blocked the coon hole immediately. Some time this week the siding comes and then they will putting it on, so another layer of blockage. Jeff replaced wiring bit by bit in the old house and added a bunch because of tortoise stuff. This time we had a real electrician do it. Along with the coon chewing, downstairs had a lot of questionable stuff done before.
> 
> Jeff still is on his daily chemo pill and will always be on it. His cancer never leaves, just takes a rest.


My daughter has a cancer like that. Some form of lymph cancer that's slow growing, but not curable. She just lives with it and has the occasional infusion of some sort of chemical that supposedly keeps it growing slowly.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter has a cancer like that. Some form of lymph cancer that's slow growing, but not curable. She just lives with it and has the occasional infusion of some sort of chemical that supposedly keeps it growing slowly.


Here's hoping it continues very very slowly until they find a cure.


----------



## Jacqui

Good day!


----------



## jeff kushner

oooooh look at that bright puppy face.....!!



My Owners manual for my '66 VW told me how to adjust the valves in the engine by releasing the locknut and turning the screw to set, measured by using the feeler gauge till it just slid in.....you guys remember.

*The owners manual in my new truck warns the owner not to drink the contents of the battery*



Wow!

That isn't "because of lawyers", it's because of "stupid". Lawyers simply take advantage of stupid.



Holy Mary, Mother of God.....make some popcorn! 

This sure is fun to watch!


PS. .....Oh yeah, (looking up) thanks Mom & Dad....for raising us to think.


----------



## Jacqui

It amazes me how stupid people have become or perhaps it is just we see and hear about it.

*passes around a plate of soap pods*


----------



## Jacqui

This is my morning sunshine, while waiting for the rain and snow to fall.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I hope you've now dealt with how the racoons were getting into the attic? Hate to see you have to replace more wiring. But it must feel pretty safe with all new wiring! I worry about the wiring here in my house. It was built during a time when "they" were using aluminum wiring, and I don't know if that's what I've got or not.
> 
> No wonder you've been missing here for so long. You've been a pretty busy gal. Please tell Jeff I said "hi." Sounds like he's beat the big C, huh?




Haven't you said before that when you got the solar panels, they upgraded the electric panel? If they didn't mention aluminum wiring then, that might suggest you don't have it. I'd think they would have noted existing aluminum wiring for liability purposes. 

Ditto for that outlet you had burn up; if you had an electrician fix it, if there was aluminum wiring they should have said something about it.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Haven't you said before that when you got the solar panels, they upgraded the electric panel? If they didn't mention aluminum wiring then, that might suggest you don't have it. I'd think they would have noted existing aluminum wiring for liability purposes.
> 
> Ditto for that outlet you had burn up; if you had an electrician fix it, if there was aluminum wiring they should have said something about it.


Sounds reasonable. I guess I can quit stressing about that then!


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff and I shared fried ice cream tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

A tad chilly doing the outside chores t1his morning. 0 with windchill of -17, but thankfully no snow or high winds.


----------



## Jacqui

My car all pretty


----------



## Jacqui

I got some great news this morning! Maybe the end of the week or start of next, we may be getting a water hookup.

A couple of years back, the government decided that our water system was not good enough, though the entire village liked it. So we had to get a new system with new hookups and meters (and triple bills) Of course we had to use one of the government approved companies whom did a lousy job with leaks everywhere even though it's not really hooked up. They took the money and ran. So the entire process is starting over.

The house we bought was vacant, so didn't have to get hooked into the system. Once we bought it, we had to be added in. It has been months in the process, but finally we may be getting water and not by one gallon jugs.


----------



## Jacqui

They are here! I now have a big hole in my yard. Anybody have a body needing burying?

So excited maybe running water tonight!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Jacqui said:


> Good day!
> View attachment 338818


Is this one of your care takers. . .cute, buddy!


----------



## Jacqui

MenagerieGrl said:


> Is this one of your care takers. . .cute, buddy!


That's Rocco. He was my husband's truckdog and is now one of the house gang. Rocco never barked, when in the semi. My chihuahuas have changed that.

Rocco's early life was filled with several owners and several returns to the shelter. From his behavior, I think he lived on the streets for awhile.


----------



## Jacqui

Another amazing appearance, siding order in October has arrived


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter has a cancer like that. Some form of lymph cancer that's slow growing, but not curable. She just lives with it and has the occasional infusion of some sort of chemical that supposedly keeps it growing slowly.


Wishes for a quick recovery to your daughter, Yvonne.


----------



## Gillian M

Hi everyone.

Has anyone heard from @AZtortMom, whom I have _not_ "seen" at TFO for ages, so as to say. If so, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Cathie G

Gillian M said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Has anyone heard from @AZtortMom, whom I have _not_ "seen" at TFO for ages, so as to say. If so, please let me know. Thanks.


Yes I would love to see how she's doing too. And so many others also. Ok a 2+years long vacation is long enough.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cathie G said:


> Yes I would love to see how she's doing too. And so many others also. Ok a 2+years long vacation is long enough.


Last seen in MAY 2021
Has anyone sent a PM?


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Last seen in MAY 2021
> Has anyone sent a PM?


I haven't sent one but she got sent a card last year  hopefully I'll do it all again this year. I'm pretty sure the post office forwards it if she moved


----------



## Yvonne G

The nights here are getting cooler, but the days are still up in the 80's - quite comfortable! But I'm having to fill the cats' dishes more frequently. I figured the cooler nights had them trying to plump up for winter. 

So last night I took Misty out for her nightly ablutions and opposite my kitchen door that leads to the back yard is the carport, blocked off by lattice. On the other side of the lattice is a shelf where I have a cat food dish. This was what I saw on the other side of the lattice:




If you look closely you'll see there are two of them eating my cat food!

Every night when I take Misty out she runs through the door growling and barking to the fence in the back yard. I took that to mean there had been an oppossum in the back yard that made it to the fence by the skin of its teeth. But TWO of them? Sheesh! No wonder I'm going through dry cat food so fast. I see no reason why my well fed cats need food overnight. For a few nights I guess I'll have to put the food away and make the possums go someplace else for their dinner.


----------



## Yvonne G

Many of you know that the City is widening the street in front of my house and I had to move several species of tortoise due to their fences coming down. So after laying unoccupied for over a year and now I'm getting ready for another winter I decided to take the pig blanket out of the old leopard area, sanitize it and use it someplace else. I hadn't cleaned out their shed, being the lazy person that I am. And when I picked up the pig blanket (which is mounted on 2x4 which puts it above the ground a bit) YIPES!!! this is what was under it:




I'm SO grateful it was only an empty skin. I REALLY don't like snakes. I mean REALLY!!!!!!!! Thank goodness I never met the creature in my shed when it was a real, live creature.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Yvonne G said:


> Many of you know that the City is widening the street in front of my house and I had to move several species of tortoise due to their fences coming down. So after laying unoccupied for over a year and now I'm getting ready for another winter I decided to take the pig blanket out of the old leopard area, sanitize it and use it someplace else. I hadn't cleaned out their shed, being the lazy person that I am. And when I picked up the pig blanket (which is mounted on 2x4 which puts it above the ground a bit) YIPES!!! this is what was under it:
> 
> View attachment 351075
> 
> 
> I'm SO grateful it was only an empty skin. I REALLY don't like snakes. I mean REALLY!!!!!!!! Thank goodness I never met the creature in my shed when it was a real, live creature.


Yep, HAD been there, but has moved on . . thankfully


----------



## Gillian M

Hi everyone at CDR and hope you are all fine.

Has anyone hear from @Lyn W . I have not heard from her from quite long. If anyone has, please let me know. Many thanks.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hi Gillian, I noticed she hasn't been in the CDR either.


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Hi Gillian, I noticed she hasn't been in the CDR either.


We know she was having electrical problems at her house after storm damage & was having trouble hiring help to do the repairs, so maybe she's just been off the electrical grid & everything is OK but no access to charge her laptop or get online. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Cathie G

Gillian M said:


> Hi everyone at CDR and hope you are all fine.
> 
> Has anyone hear from @Lyn W . I have not heard from her from quite long. If anyone has, please let me know. Many thanks.


She posted on the CDR lately.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> She posted on the CDR lately.


I think it's computer problems mostly for her absence.


----------



## MPRC

Slow and steady, Rambo is here to wish you a Happy Halloween


----------



## Gillian M

Ray--Opo said:


> Hi Gillian, I noticed she hasn't been in the CDR either.



Hi, true. Moreover, I've sent her several PMs, but I did not get an answer to any of them. This is keeping me worried. Let's hope that she and Lola are both safe and sound.


----------



## Gillian M

Jan A said:


> We know she was having electrical problems at her house after storm damage & was having trouble hiring help to do the repairs, so maybe she's just been off the electrical grid & everything is OK but no access to charge her laptop or get online. Fingers crossed!!


Thanks very much your reply. 

Let's hope all is well.


----------



## LJL1982

Jan A said:


> We know she was having electrical problems at her house after storm damage & was having trouble hiring help to do the repairs, so maybe she's just been off the electrical grid & everything is OK but no access to charge her laptop or get online. Fingers crossed!!


I spoke to her in September when we were talking about Vets based in South Wales...but nothing since...


----------



## LJL1982

MenagerieGrl said:


> Yep, HAD been there, but has moved on . . thankfully


Eek...and sorry to sound stupid but what is a pig blanket?


----------



## Ray--Opo

LJL1982 said:


> Eek...and sorry to sound stupid but what is a pig blanket?





It is a heat mat that they use for pigs and other smaller livestock. Also used for tortoises because they are so heavy-duty.


----------



## LJL1982

Ray--Opo said:


> View attachment 352095
> 
> It is a heat mat that they use for pigs and other smaller livestock. Also used for tortoises because they are so heavy-duty.


I've never come across them, only the light duty reptile ones. Pigs and chickens here tend to get IR lights...I've never seen mats but I guess maybe! Thanks I like learning new things


----------



## MenagerieGrl

LJL1982 said:


> I've never come across them, only the light duty reptile ones. Pigs and chickens here tend to get IR lights...I've never seen mats but I guess maybe! Thanks I like learning new things


They are great as they warm, with out the chance that they could catch fire like a heat lamp, if it were to fall.


----------



## Ray--Opo

LJL1982 said:


> I've never come across them, only the light duty reptile ones. Pigs and chickens here tend to get IR lights...I've never seen mats but I guess maybe! Thanks I like learning new things


They work well and are very heavy duty. You can't roll, fold or bend them.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian M said:


> Thanks very much your reply.
> 
> Let's hope all is well.


Hi Gillian I'm fine but been really busy with having to do some major work in the house and laptop problems. As it's new I have to wait for someone to come and repair it - that has been delayed because of the house. I need a lot of patience with it at the moment so not been using it much.
I haven't seen your PMs so I'm really sorry I've not replied - I'll have a look for them now, thank you for your concern though but apart from my house and laptop all is well with me and I hope you and Oli are OK. Speak soon.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian I'm fine but been really busy with having to do some major work in the house and laptop problems. As it's new I have to wait for someone to come and repair it - that has been delayed because of the house. I need a lot of patience with it at the moment so not been using it much.
> I haven't seen your PMs so I'm really sorry I've not replied - I'll have a look for them now, thank you for your concern though but apart from my house and laptop all is well with me and I hope you and Oli are OK. Speak soon.


Hi Lyn, glad to hear from you, at last. At the same time, I'm sorry that you've had all that trouble in your house and with your laptop. I wish I could help you. I sincerely hope that things are better, now

I did send you a PM. But it doesn't matter. What matters is that you and Lola are well. You _did_ keep me worried. 

Oli and I are both fine, thank. That is despite the cold weather that began.

Take care.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian M said:


> Hi Lyn, glad to hear from you, at last. At the same time, I'm sorry that you've had all that trouble in your house and with your laptop. I wish I could help you. I sincerely hope that things are better, now
> 
> I did send you a PM. But it doesn't matter. What matters is that you and Lola are well. You _did_ keep me worried.
> 
> Oli and I are both fine, thank. That is despite the cold weather that began.
> 
> Take care.


I've sent you a PM Gillian. Stay warm!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I've sent you a PM Gillian. Stay warm!!!


Good evening, Lyn.

Many thanks your PM. I answered it a few minutes ago.


----------

